# The Football.....



## Spartak (29 Jan 2012)

....thread.

How about a topic discussing all things regarding the great game.

Chat about anything from Arsenal to Accrington or John Terry to Terry Yorath.

I'm just happy as my team Norwich City have made it through to the 5th round of the FA Cup !!!


----------



## NormanD (29 Jan 2012)

The great game?????? ... here's one thread I'll be avoiding ... the great game indeed


----------



## colly (29 Jan 2012)

Spartak said:


> Norwich City have made it through to the 5th round of the FA Cup !!![/quote
> 
> I saw that. Well done! It's a pity Leeds don't have as much gumption.


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2012)

Well the Seagulls beat the Magpies in the battle of the scavenging birds! Hurrah!


----------



## vernon (29 Jan 2012)

Football, schmutball, snoozeball, I'd rather rather parade as a cross dresser in America's deep south than read a football thread.

If Spartak wants a football thread, why not go to a football forum? There's enough threads there to make a suit.


----------



## mangaman (29 Jan 2012)

NormanD said:


> The great game?????? ... here's one thread I'll be avoiding ... the great game indeed


 
Well you didn't make a very good job of avoiding it really - posting the 1st reply telling us how you won't be posting.

Yep Spartak - great result again for Norwich.

And great to see Sussex do so well! (Crawley and Brighton - unbelievable)


----------



## Maz (29 Jan 2012)

We got thumped by Birmingham City yesterday. Still, we can concentrate on getting out of League One (Sheffield United, that is).

BTW, I was hoping to go to Carrow Rd to see the match v Liverpool 28th April. I'm not a Canaries member...what are the chances that I can get a few tickets, as 'general public'?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (29 Jan 2012)

I have just paid on line my 2012/2013 season ticket for Leeds (£462 for early renewals, it gets earlier in the season every year.
Just awaiting to see how much my season ticket for Rochdale is, and Spartack down here at Rochdale we have just got the manager from Accrington , and never mind about the great Terry Yorath lets get Tony Yeboah back out of retirement, best player i have ever seen.


----------



## yello (29 Jan 2012)

Crawley Town's was the result of the round for me yesterday though well done to the seagulls too.

Was hoping to see Terry get snubbed again but there you go. Leicester saw off Swindon so I guess I can't have everything.


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have just paid on line my 2012/2013 season ticket for Leeds (£462 for early renewals, it gets earlier in the season every year.



Could be a bargain if you get promoted to Premier League !!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jan 2012)

Will Arsenal and Spurs be looking for new managers before the end of February?

Wenger is losing the fans (always fatal if it carries on) and 'Arry's fate will be decided by a jury at the end of this wek.


----------



## accountantpete (29 Jan 2012)

The Kop chanting "there's only one lying bast**d" at Patrice Evra was a bit off.

Tony Blair will be mortified to have been omitted, as, I suspect, will Harry!


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2012)

Surely you are on the wrong forum try link below.
http://www.footballforums.net/forums/forumdisplay.php/16-Premier-League


----------



## yello (29 Jan 2012)

Might I remind those people that don't like football (and I know there are many of them) that they are under no obligation to read this thread, much less participate in it. You can simply ignore it.

I think Wenger is safe, despite the voices of some discontented fans. He's achieved a great deal with a much less a spend than other clubs, and that pleases the decision makers. And I say that even before this afternoon's game. Personally, I think Wenger's a shrewd manager with a knack for finding players with potential and getting the best out of them.

'arry? Well, I don't know. He's had similarly good results on a lesser budget and the guy knows his onions. I'm sure the decision makers at Spurs are hoping they can keep him at the helm... BUT... they may feel duty bound to get rid depending on what the courts say.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jan 2012)

derrick said:


> Surely you are on the wrong forum try link below.
> http://www.footballforums.net/forums/forumdisplay.php/16-Premier-League


Why don't you pm Admin or one of the mods and they'll tell you how Cafe works. It will save you making a fool of yourself again.


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why don't you pm Admin or one of the mods and they'll tell you how Cafe works. It will save you making a fool of yourself again.


 Oh how pleasant some people are on here, i am allowed my views if you don't like them tough.


----------



## yello (29 Jan 2012)

Coincidently derrick, your statement applies equally to yourself.

Are you trying to regulate what football liking cyclists can chat about on this forum?


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> Coincidently derrick, your statement applies equally to yourself.
> 
> Are you trying to regulate what football liking cyclists can chat about on this forum?


 
Was just saying on a football forum there would be a lot more people with the same likes, so would probably be a bit more interesting for those who are interested,


----------



## yello (29 Jan 2012)

I appreciate your concern but that's our call, no?

Arsenal v Villa later, that could go either way. I'd like to see Arsenal through but I'd not go betting on it!


----------



## Ajay (29 Jan 2012)

NormanD said:


> The great game?????? ... here's one thread I'll be avoiding ... the great game indeed


The great game indeed, this country's greatest gift to the world...


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2012)

I'm a cycling football fan, and thought a thread on CC would be a bit of fun !

There are many threads in the 'cafe' that don't interest me, so l don't go there ........ Simple !


----------



## Headgardener (29 Jan 2012)

The great game's biggest competion doesn't start until next Saturday.


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2012)

Classic klassieker - 4-2 feyenoord!


----------



## Glow worm (29 Jan 2012)

Good to see a few fellow Norwich fans dotted about the place. Great season for us. Liecester in the next round is winnable too and for once we get a home draw.

Even my adopted Scottish club Cowdenbeath (known as _The Blue Brazil_) are flying high at the top of Division 2. I fell in love with them years ago when they went for about a season and a half without a win. (I phoned thier club shop once after a scarf and they said 'she's out to lunch, please call back at 2'- now that's my kind of club).

This season it's Strathspey Thistle who've caught my eye. Currently propping up the Highland league with an eye wateringly depressing season to date (P15, W0, D1, L14 ,GF14, GA76, PTS1!). They got their 1 point from a draw against 2nd bottom Fort William (currently on 4pts). Up the Thistle!


----------



## col (29 Jan 2012)

Sunderland and middlesbrough 1-1 draw. Sunderland played shabby, Middlesbrough have some dirty players, one should have been sent off with his slide tackle from behind and studding the players ankle.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jan 2012)

vernon said:


> Football, schmutball, snoozeball, *I'd rather rather parade as a cross dresser in America's deep south than read a football thread.*
> 
> If Spartak wants a football thread, why not go to a football forum? There's enough threads there to make a suit.


 
It didn't stop you from replying to it. If you hate football, the clue is in the title, don't read it.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jan 2012)

I'm well happy that Aberdeen have dragged themselves from the foot of the Premier league to 6th in the league. 

Some really good performances lately especially against the forces of evil at Ibrox last week.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2012)

The Blues v the Blues in the next round of the FA Cup.

And those who rubbish the thread as it's about football. Go away please. After all if you haven't noticed this is the cafe where anything non cycling can be discussed.


----------



## col (29 Jan 2012)

Yeah


----------



## vernon (29 Jan 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> It didn't stop you from replying to it. If you hate football, the clue is in the title, don't read it.


 
The clue was not in the title. The word football was in the title but it could have meant anything e.g.

The football...... was terminally destroyed by a rabid Rotweiler.
The football------ is rounder than a rugby ball.
The football...... supporter is a humourless git.

I'm replying because I was alerted by the forum software to your humourless response.


----------



## Ajay (29 Jan 2012)

Taxi for Wenger..


----------



## col (29 Jan 2012)

vernon said:


> The clue was not in the title. The word football was in the title but it could have meant anything e.g.
> 
> The football...... was terminally destroyed by a rabid Rotweiler.
> The football------ is rounder than a rugby ball.
> ...


 Not a good get out attempt


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jan 2012)

col said:


> Not a good get out attempt


 
+1


----------



## Ajay (29 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> Taxi for Wenger..


 ...to the aeroport, Vite!


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2012)

Looking good for the Villa at H/T come on you Lions!!!!!!!
As for people getting upset about football, come on there are a lot of cyclists that also like football. Yes Prem players are vastly overpaid, but as others have said if you don't like football, there is no need to post on the subject.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2012)

C'mon the Villa. I do enjoy seeing the Arse get beat.. I like to laugh at Whinger's Basil Fawlty impressions...


----------



## Maz (29 Jan 2012)

Can any Norwich fans answer my question in Post #7, please? Thanks.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jan 2012)

The Arse fightback is on, 2-2 now


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2012)

Oh no................the wheels are coming off, Arsenal on the comeback trail against us


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2012)

oh ffs Villa..


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2012)

Time to hide!!!!


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> oh ffs Villa..


----------



## Ajay (29 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> ...to the aeroport, Vite!


Err, taxi for McLeish


----------



## Glow worm (29 Jan 2012)

Maz said:


> Can any Norwich fans answer my question in Post #7, please? Thanks.


 
I'd say unlikely. A limited number of tickets do go on general sale, but they are like gold dust. I'd give the club ticket office a call tomorrow morning *0844 826 1902 *

Keep an eye on when the tickets are released- the ticket office will advise. At a guess, you might be able to get tickets before the Man City home game on April 14th as they're normally out a couple of weeks or so in advance. Good Luck!


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> Err, taxi for McLeish


 
Thats what we all want, didn't want him in the first place.


----------



## colly (29 Jan 2012)

Spartak said:


> Could be a bargain if you get promoted to Premier League !!!


 
That's big BIG if. 

Still there's time yet.


----------



## yello (29 Jan 2012)

Came in from a ride to watch the 2nd half of Arsenal v Villa.... looked at he score and thought pretty much game over. But then I didn't reckon on one way traffic for the first 20 minutes of the 1st half! Not the classiest of goals but I think Arsenal were worth them. A cracking performance. Personally, I think Arsenal on form are the most attractive team in the UK to watch.

I agree with the Canaries fan upstream; home to Leicester is winnable. Tough match for both sides though that one, no clear favourite I'd said (given Leicester's current form).


----------



## Doseone (29 Jan 2012)

God, Villa are a bunch of melts. Pleased to see Arsenal win though, only because a good friend of mine who needs cheering up is a Gooner.

And QPR lost to Chelsea yesterday

Great idea to have a football thread


----------



## Maz (29 Jan 2012)

Glow worm said:


> I'd say unlikely. A limited number of tickets do go on general sale, but they are like gold dust. I'd give the club ticket office a call tomorrow morning *0844 826 1902 *
> 
> Keep an eye on when the tickets are released- the ticket office will advise. At a guess, you might be able to get tickets before the Man City home game on April 14th as they're normally out a couple of weeks or so in advance. Good Luck!


Thanks for the reply. I was specifically interested in seeing Norwich v Liverpool. But seeing as Leicester have been drawn away to Norwich in The FA Cup, I might be going to see that one, too.


----------



## Ajay (29 Jan 2012)

What a great week, sending the upstarts from Stockport and Salford packing. Cup double here we come!


----------



## gb155 (29 Jan 2012)

Football? so is this my place to discuss quarter backs and the merit of the running game in the superbowl this year?


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

Good win for my team Stockport yesterday,against one of the promotion chasers.
We might yet avoid a 3rd successive relegation


----------



## Maz (29 Jan 2012)

gb155 said:


> Football? so is this my place to discuss quarter backs and the merit of the running game in the superbowl this year?


----------



## Ajay (29 Jan 2012)

gb155 said:


> Football? so is this my place to discuss quarter backs and the merit of the running game in the superbowl this year?


You'll find that further down the thread list, next to the Paint Drying appreciation society.


----------



## gb155 (29 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> You'll find that further down the thread list, next to the Paint Drying appreciation society.


 

How

Dare

You


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2012)

Maz said:


>


Oh no, don't tell me Mancini is up to his old tricks again


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2012)

Great idea to have a football thread [/quote]

Can't quite agree about us being a bunch of melts, but it makes me angry when we were 2-0 up. Still we seem to be losing our way after a few years when we looked to be improving a bit.

Footie Thread is a good idea as I would guess a fair few us like the game and can have a bit of harmless fun ribbing each other.


----------



## Doseone (29 Jan 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Can't quite agree about us being a bunch of melts,


 
Yeah, sorry, was a bit harsh.

Always frustrating chucking away a lead like that though.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2012)

Doseone said:


> Yeah, sorry, was a bit harsh.
> 
> Always frustrating chucking away a lead like that though.


 
No worries buddy. Bigger issues with unpopular boss, not wanted at Villa Park. Even Bluenoses find his appointment amusing and they didn't like him either.


----------



## Doseone (29 Jan 2012)

172traindriver said:


> No worries buddy. Bigger issues with unpopular boss, not wanted at Villa Park. Even Bluenoses find his appointment amusing and they didn't like him either.


 
Not sure I'd have been too pleased to get Mcleish, seemed a strange appointment at the time. I remember thinking Martinez would have been good when they were talking about him coming to you, but with hindsight maybe you had a lucky escape there.

We are up at yours on Wednesday...


----------



## brokenflipflop (29 Jan 2012)

We beat Liverpool.....United didn't !
We're through to the 5th round....United aren't !

It's been a good week UP THE TROTTERS !!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Jan 2012)

Sturridge is a cheat, easy penalty. Seen them given one can say but every game I watch these days seems to be ruined by some stupid refereeing decision, or is that just me?

Somewhat mitigated by my very good friend, a Chelsea fan, who cooked me and my tribe a great roast today. Even then, I had to admit how woeful we were yesterday. Hughes or no Hughes, we're not staying up with the current crop.

Fancy Liverpool for the FA Cup.

And Terry...









...we know what you said.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2012)

Doseone said:


> Not sure I'd have been too pleased to get Mcleish, seemed a strange appointment at the time. I remember thinking Martinez would have been good when they were talking about him coming to you, but with hindsight maybe you had a lucky escape there.
> 
> We are up at yours on Wednesday...


 
If you are coming up enjoy your evening, but hopefully the points will be ours. I will be there suffering as usual, actually our away form is better and I thought for a while today that may have been the case again. Not to be though.
I was a bit surprised about the Warnock situation, but noticed on some of your forums he wasn't that popular. Got yourselves a good manager now, Mark Hughes was building a good team at Blackburn after keeping them up. He seemed to get a bit carried away going to work for the Arabs and also being an ex player of the biggest rivals is similar to the situation with our manager.
I think he will keep you up this season by whatever it takes and start to build a team as he was doing with Blackburn next season. You certainly have a battler in Joey, and he will stand up and be counted. It is just some of his previous that is questionable.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Jan 2012)

I know very little about football. So i listen to commentators and try to figure out what is going on etc. So I have realized that one 'commentator'/ host seems to really know his 'onions'. Stan Collymore.


----------



## Doseone (29 Jan 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Sturridge is a cheat, easy penalty. Seen them given one can say but every game I watch these days seems to be ruined by some stupid refereeing decision, or is that just me?
> 
> Somewhat mitigated by my very good friend, a Chelsea fan, who cooked me and my tribe a great roast today. Even then, I had to admit how woeful we were yesterday. Hughes or no Hughes, we're not staying up with the current crop.
> 
> ...


 
Dodgy pen, but we were poor by all accounts..I was limited to following it by live text on BBC website. Have signed Samba (no not that one unfortunately) Diakite this evening, but must admit I'd never heard of the guy. Still think there will be more incoming and a hopefully some dead wood outgoing. Shame they cancelled the hand-shake, would have made a great bit of theatre.



172traindriver said:


> If you are coming up enjoy your evening, but hopefully the points will be ours. I will be there suffering as usual, actually our away form is better and I thought for a while today that may have been the case again. Not to be though.
> I was a bit surprised about the Warnock situation, but noticed on some of your forums he wasn't that popular. Got yourselves a good manager now, Mark Hughes was building a good team at Blackburn after keeping them up. He seemed to get a bit carried away going to work for the Arabs and also being an ex player of the biggest rivals is similar to the situation with our manager.
> I think he will keep you up this season by whatever it takes and start to build a team as he was doing with Blackburn next season. You certainly have a battler in Joey, and he will stand up and be counted. It is just some of his previous that is questionable.


 
Thanks, won't be there in person unfortunately. Strangely I haven't seen any anti Hughes feeling because of his ex Chelsea status, I think there was just a feeling of general relief that hopefully the rot has stopped. Joey is an odd one. I think we can forgive his off pitch pretentions if he busts a gut for us on the pitch.


----------



## Spartak (30 Jan 2012)

brokenflipflop said:


> We beat Liverpool.....United didn't !
> We're through to the 5th round....United aren't !
> 
> It's been a good week UP THE TROTTERS !!



But will you beat the mighty Canaries next Saturday ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jan 2012)

rich p said:


> Well the Seagulls beat the Magpies in the battle of the scavenging birds! Hurrah!


Well done Brighton on beating my once beloved Toon.

Well done Crawley Town too.


----------



## yello (30 Jan 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> And Terry......we know what you said.


 
I think pretty much everyone knows what he said. I don't think the words themselves are in dispute. What's happening is that some, seemingly Terry included, seems to think they were acceptable or excusable in the context. You know, the stuff that happens in football. Shake hands afterwards and all is forgotten. Personally, I don't buy it and I hope Terry gets slammed for it (despite the fact he is far from the only culprit). But then I'll fully admit that I'm no fan of his and this does cloud my judgement.


----------



## Spartak (30 Jan 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I know very little about football. So i listen to commentators and try to figure out what is going on etc. So I have realized that one 'commentator'/ host seems to really know his 'onions'. Stan Collymore.



Anyone has got to be better than Alan Green on 5Live !


----------



## yello (30 Jan 2012)

I could never stand Alan Green. Such a one-eyed opinionated blustering prig. Doubtless, someone somewhere thinks that he's the epitome of a football fan, or good for generating 'feedback' and encouraging debate, but I loathed the sanctimonious git.


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Jan 2012)

Don't beat about the bush, Yello, say what you really think of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (30 Jan 2012)

Looks like AV manager McLeish is not happy with RvP...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16784620.stm

When I saw the incident, it did look to me that van Persie was well aware of where Cuellar was, even lined him up.... all in front of the ref. Obviously the ref was better placed than I to make a call but it did look suss to me.


----------



## Doseone (30 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> I could never stand Alan Green. Such a one-eyed opinionated blustering prig. Doubtless, someone somewhere thinks that he's the epitome of a football fan, or good for generating 'feedback' and encouraging debate, but I loathed the sanctimonious git.


 
Ha ha yeah, get off the fence Yello. I used to like him a few years ago, but he seems to think he is a "personality" now and bigger than the game itself. There are some ex players around who are making good pundits these days. Putting aside his past I like Collymore as a commentator and think the ex Arsenal trio of Keown, Lee Dixon and Ray Parlour are all quite good - particularly Keown. Unfortunately not too keen on the Match of the Day guys, especially Hansen and Lawrenson. And as for Garth Crooks....give me strength.


----------



## Maz (30 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> You know, the stuff that happens in football. Shake hands afterwards and all is forgotten. Personally, I don't buy it ...


Couldn't agree more. If you've ever been on the receiving end of racism at a football match (I've had it directed at me), it can be quite soul-destroying. I'm a bit thicker-skinned and the racism is thinner-skinned these days, but it should not be tolerated at all.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Jan 2012)

Doseone said:


> Ha ha yeah, get off the fence Yello. I used to like him a few years ago, but he seems to think he is a "personality" now and bigger than the game itself. There are some ex players around who are making good pundits these days. Putting aside his past I like Collymore as a commentator and think the ex Arsenal trio of Keown, Lee Dixon and Ray Parlour are all quite good - particularly Keown. Unfortunately not too keen on the Match of the Day guys, especially Hansen and Lawrenson. And as for Garth Crooks....give me strength.


 
Some of the commentators on local radio can be good value. I heard a Radio Cambs guy call the ref 'a bald alcoholic moron' a year or so back! There was a guy at radio Derby who's name escapes me, whose bias was the stuff of legend. And for passion, you'd struggle to beat this clip from last April (scroll to 18 seconds in) as Norwich desperately needed a win against Derby to help secure promotion. (It's 2-2 after 96 minutes!)


----------



## Doseone (30 Jan 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Some of the commentators on local radio can be good value. I heard a Radio Cambs guy call the ref 'a bald alcoholic moron' a year or so back! There was a guy at radio Derby who's name escapes me, whose bias was the stuff of legend. And for passion, you'd struggle to beat this clip (scroll to 18 seconds in) as Norwich desperately needed a win against Derby to help secure promotion. (It's 2-2 after about 93 minutes)




Haha classic. He's an excitable chap


----------



## brokenflipflop (30 Jan 2012)

Spartak said:


> But will you beat the mighty Canaries next Saturday ?


Let me explain how it works - if Man U. lose, it doesn't ever matter about our results, all that matters is Utd lose.

As you dicked on us when we were at home, a win doesn't seem likely, but then predicting Bolton's results has always proved a very difficult business judging by the state of my William Hill account


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> The great game indeed, this country's greatest gift to the world...


That's why we keep inventing sports, so we can be one step ahead for a while  ... apart from the European and Champions' League Cup... obviously!


----------



## mangaman (31 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> I agree with the Canaries fan upstream; home to Leicester is winnable. Tough match for both sides though that one, no clear favourite I'd said (given Leicester's current form).


 
More than winnable!

Norwich are the most in-form in the Premier at the moment if you look at all of their last 6 matches (and that doesn't include the away win at WBA in the cup of course. Can't see it being too tough. 

http://www.footymad.net/football-form-tables/


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jan 2012)

mangaman said:


> Norwich are the most in-form in the Premier at the moment if you look at all of their last 6 matches (and that doesn't include the away win at WBA in the cup of course. Can't see it being too tough.


Beware the second half of the season though, Mangaman. The novelty wears off, the other teams have got the measure of you and the higher pace of the top division begins to take it's toll. Look at Blackpool last year, contenders for Europe before Christmas, couldn't buy a point afterwards and through the trap door at the end of the season.


----------



## yello (31 Jan 2012)

Anyone keeping an eye on the final hour transfers?

Has Elvis been spotted on the M6 on-route to signing for Man City?


----------



## yello (31 Jan 2012)

Our resident QPR fans must have day jobs as it's been a busy day on the transfer market for them.

I see Djibril Cisse (or Papa Smurf, as I'd prefer to have him known) is on his way to Loftus Road. Personally, I don't rate him. He's industrious, can be a handful for defenders but frankly I don't think he could hit the proverbial cow's arse with a banjo... or even the literal one for that matter. Still, a name signing and shows endeavour.

More interestingly, they've signed Bobby Zamora as well. He's a hit and miss player that has talent but so often fails to deliver. When he's hot, he's hot etc.

Could be an interesting partnership though. Cisse and Zamora.... sounds like an Italian, er, dunno.... lingerie chain? Eurovision duet? children's cartoon show?


----------



## cragster (31 Jan 2012)

Wednesday have signed John Bostock on loan from Spurs. Does anybody know anything about him, and will he be an asset in our relentless charge towards promotion?


----------



## citybabe (31 Jan 2012)

What's a Norwich fan doing in Bristol...


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jan 2012)

West Ham have signed Ravel Morrison from Man U.

Dodgy criminal past and Lord Ferg washed his hands of him. He is tipped to be another Gascoigne on the pitch, could be a good deal for the Hammers provided he doesn't continue to be another Gascoigne off it as well.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2012)

Blimey
We have signed some 12 year old who walked in off the street....(actually it's Kevin De Bruyne.. he's being loaned back to his club for the rest of the season before joining us)


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jan 2012)

BREAKING NEWS-

Harry Redknapp has been transfered from Southwark Crown Court to a cell in Wormwood Scrubs. Milan Mandaric has been included as a makeweight in the deal.


----------



## mangaman (31 Jan 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Beware the second half of the season though, Mangaman. The novelty wears off, the other teams have got the measure of you and the higher pace of the top division begins to take it's toll. Look at Blackpool last year, contenders for Europe before Christmas, couldn't buy a point afterwards and through the trap door at the end of the season.


 
Very true SJ, but I think Lambert is a better manager than Holloway. (Now I'm going to get boring to non-canaries)

I think we've got a lot more strength in depth - we have cover in every position. No-one's heard of any of our players, but they were hand picked by Lambert as young, eager to learn and to slot into a specific role.

There are no guarentees - Norwich slipped out of the Prem in about 1994 having nearly won it a year or so earlier by losing a load of games in a row so I've been there and felt the pain. I just feel this year we are better.

We have a manager with an understanding of tactics. He is a cut above the ordinary English middle ranking manager. In the Times a few weeks ago they had a breakdown of managerial tactics. Lambert had used more variation in tactics than any other manager in the Prem - and I think it's worked.

He was the 1st British person to win the Champions League as a player(with Dortmund). He got his coaching badges in Germany as he felt the British ones were outdated. He's so far taken 4th division Wycombe to the Carling Semi-final in 2006, beating Charlton and Fulham and drawing with Chelsea.

He's won 2 successive promotions with Norwich without overburdenning us with ageing pros with inflated wages.

He's a genius as a manager. The 2 most in-form Prem sides according to the form tables meet tomorrow actually - Sunderland vs Norwich. Should be a cracker.


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2012)

citybabe said:


> What's a Norwich fan doing in Bristol...



Enjoying our lofty postion, whilst winding up both sets of Bristol fans !


----------



## Doseone (31 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> Our resident QPR fans must have day jobs as it's been a busy day on the transfer market for them.
> 
> I see Djibril Cisse (or Papa Smurf, as I'd prefer to have him known) is on his way to Loftus Road. Personally, I don't rate him. He's industrious, can be a handful for defenders but frankly I don't think he could hit the proverbial cow's arse with a banjo... or even the literal one for that matter. Still, a name signing and shows endeavour.


 
Couldn't hit a cow's arse with a banjo is an improvement on Jay Bothroyd

And yes, the day job is an annoyance on transfer deadline day!!




yello said:


> More interestingly, they've signed Bobby Zamora as well.?


 
Not yet we haven't That one's not over the line just yet. Hopeful, although not at some of the figures that have been mentioned.

Busy day for us but needed to be 'cos quite frankly we had too many that are just not good enough. Hopefully ship a few out today too.

Any signings with your mob Yello?


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2012)

@ Yello

I will always rate Zamora after his goals for West Ham in a play off semi final knocked out that team from Suffolk !


----------



## yello (31 Jan 2012)

Doseone said:


> Any signings with your mob Yello?


 
Yes, no-one to set the world alight though. A winger from Stoke today and a centre-back from Forest yesterday. Combined spend of £2M. I was half-expecting to loose one or two though, to reduce the wages bill. Though I was getting panicky when I read a rumour that Beckford was a target for West Ham.


----------



## accountantpete (1 Feb 2012)

I imagine Leeds supporters will be glad to see the back of Simon Grayson with 18 games still to go. But who next - Neil Warnock perchance?


----------



## yello (1 Feb 2012)

Grayson did ok for a while there. Leeds had some good results last season, no? Even if they didn't achieve the holy grail. He had a good tenure by current standards. Managers seem these days to be judged too quickly, imho. The business side of the club starting to increasingly dictate hirings & firings. Still, they know it goes with the territory. Every dog has its day etc.


----------



## User482 (1 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> @ Yello
> 
> I will always rate Zamora after his goals for West Ham in a play off semi final knocked out that team from Suffolk !


They got their own back last night - ouch!


----------



## colly (1 Feb 2012)

Simon Grayson should have stayed.
He has shown he can get do well as a manager. The problem for Leeds is further up the ladder. Has been for years.
It's difficult to see how ''Dodgy'' Bates can expect any manager to do well when the best players are allowed to leave and that loan players are the only replacement.
I'm sure the rest of the team have been looking around and thinking ''WTF am I doing here wasting my career''. 

Warnock? Maybe but that looks like it might be a re-run of the Revie/Clough debacle.

Then again Bates is keen on short-termism so probably.


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2012)

accountantpete said:


> I imagine Leeds supporters will be glad to see the back of Simon Grayson with 18 games still to go. But who next - Neil Warnock perchance?



A Leeds fan sent me a great anagram this afternoon of 'Neil Warnock' .........

......... Colin W#nker !!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

I think Warnock would be perfect for the rest of the season, and I suspect his 'availability' cooked Grayson's goose.

Saha to Spurs? Has 'Arry seen something we haven't?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think Warnock would be perfect for the rest of the season, and I suspect his 'availability' cooked Grayson's goose.
> 
> Saha to Spurs? *Has 'Arry seen something we haven't?*


 
Yeah, another bag of dodgy cash...


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Feb 2012)

cragster said:


> Wednesday have signed John Bostock on loan from Spurs. Does anybody know anything about him, and will he be an asset in our relentless charge towards promotion?


yeah he is one of our cast offs, Johnnie Big Time, Palace were too small for him. Since leaving he has done zero zilch nada, and by some reports he is disruptive, so good luck lol


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey


that is ridiculous. Is his mum going to bring his sandwiches on at half time?


----------



## iLB (1 Feb 2012)

I think ridiculous suits Chelsea at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think Warnock would be perfect for the rest of the season, and I suspect his 'availability' cooked Grayson's goose.


How many English managers can anyone name who aren't crap?

They mostly seem stuck in the seventies, unable to come up with anything more innovative than "Battling", "Getting stuck in", and "Putting your body in the way". listening to them talk about the game is like watching a sporting version of Life on Mars.


----------



## Doseone (1 Feb 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> How many English managers can anyone name who aren't crap?


 
I was going to say Brendan Rodgers, Paul Lambert and Karl Robinson. But only one of those is English. So perhaps you have a point.

Also, has anyone else seen the new look BBC football webpages. Hideous. Really nasty bright yellow. Also, they can't seem to get the scores right, and they are always a few minutes behind live. I tend to use flashscores these days.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2012)

Doseone said:


> I was going to say Brendan Rodgers, Paul Lambert and Karl Robinson. But only one of those is English. So perhaps you have a point.
> 
> *Also, has anyone else seen the new look BBC football webpages. Hideous. Really nasty bright yellow.* Also, they can't seem to get the scores right, and they are always a few minutes behind live. I tend to use flashscores these days.


 
It was a big shock when I logged on to it this evening.


----------



## Doseone (1 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It was a big shock when I logged on to it this evening.


 
I can almost picture the scene at White City primary school now......

"Now children, as you all now Penelope's Daddy works at the BBC and he's asked if class 3 would like to redesign the football page of the website"


----------



## yello (1 Feb 2012)

It's a mess isn't it. Trying to put too much info on the page.

Also buggy - if you collapse the line-ups and tabs, they re-expand when the text updates.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> How many English managers can anyone name who aren't crap?
> 
> They mostly seem stuck in the seventies, unable to come up with anything more innovative than "Battling", "Getting stuck in", and "Putting your body in the way". listening to them talk about the game is like watching a sporting version of Life on Mars.


I'm afraid that's all too true, SJ. Then again, the Premiership swallows intelligent managers and turns them in to 'the mistake known as AVB'


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> Our resident QPR fans must have day jobs as it's been a busy day on the transfer market for them.
> 
> *I see Djibril Cisse (or Papa Smurf, as I'd prefer to have him known) is on his way to Loftus Road. Personally, I don't rate him. He's industrious, can be a handful for defenders but frankly I don't think he could hit the proverbial cow's arse with a banjo... or even the literal one for that matter. Still, a name signing and shows endeavour.*
> 
> ...


 
Just like last night you mean?


----------



## Doseone (2 Feb 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Just like last night you mean?


 
 

I think we robbed 'em, but I'm not complaining. Shots on target stats were something like 23 - 3


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2012)

Harry Redknapp's team sheet...


----------



## Doseone (2 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Harry Redknapp's team sheet...


 
Brilliant!!!


----------



## Spartak (2 Feb 2012)

Perhaps that why he has signed Louis Saha.... he can speel it


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Feb 2012)

The reality is that Harry and Mandaric are both Kranc(jar)s and should be Piennar-ised. Anyone who thinks he should be let off with a Modric sentence, think again. For all his fraudulent behaviour he could walk out a Friedel man in a month or two.


----------



## MarkF (2 Feb 2012)

I love football, I still play (at 50), coach an under 14's team, watch my local non-league team (Thackley), and am a season ticket holder at Bradford City.

My eldest son, now 17, first went to Valley Parade in 1999, he saw a very entertaining team that soon got promoted to the Premier League. However, the 5 subsequent seasons of losses and heavy defeats, including 2 relegations, sent him wacko, he now like wrestling, won't watch any football and refuses to admit he ever supported them. My youngest son,13, has only seen losses and relegation, his team has got worse every single season from the day he first went, not even a cup run, nothing, he's spent his whole life watching his team lose, it's friggin debilitating for a child, 11 years of linear decline, I keep thinking we've hit bottom, as low as we can get, but we still manage a bit more. We've only 4 more places left to sink to and I don't know how much more he can take.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Feb 2012)

MarkF said:


> I love football, I still play (at 50), coach an under 14's team, watch my local non-league team (Thackley), and am a season ticket holder at Bradford City.
> 
> My eldest son, now 17, first went to Valley Parade in 1999, he saw a very entertaining team that soon got promoted to the Premier League. However, the 5 subsequent seasons of losses and heavy defeats, including 2 relegations, sent him wacko, he now like wrestling, won't watch any football and refuses to admit he ever supported them. My youngest son,13, has only seen losses and relegation, his team has got worse every single season from the day he first went, not even a cup run, nothing, he's spent his whole life watching his team lose, it's friggin debilitating for a child, 11 years of linear decline, I keep thinking we've hit bottom, as low as we can get, but we still manage a bit more. We've only 4 more places left to sink to and I don't know how much more he can take.


 
A true football fan you are, supporting your team through thick and thin. The game can bring out the most base emotions.

Being an R has not been easy in more recent years, we've had the near administration of the club on a number of occasions, the circus that was Ecclestone and Briatore and their 'boutique club', a fight with the Chinese Olympic team, the stabbing of Kiyan Prince, the death of Ray Jones, guns in the boardroom and an ensuing trial, the recent Faurlin affair, the ABC Panama loan and the crippling effect it had on the club, Chris Wright the supposed 'QPR fan', losing to Vauxhall Motors, a managerial merry-go-round of ridiculous proportions, price hikes and crazy season ticket prices and now the affair with John Terry. We never seem to be far away from controversy and yet I'd have it no other way despite being a distant son. When we lost to Cardiff in the play-offs back in 2003 it was one of the most memorable occasions for different reasons either side of the football itself.

All the best to the Bradford City mate.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2012)




----------



## Stephenite (4 Feb 2012)

Any chance we can get rid of Capello? He's not interested is he?


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Feb 2012)

Stephenite said:


> Any chance we can get rid of Capello? He's not interested is he?


Why replace Capello?

He has proved himself to be one of the best coaches in the world. The problem we need to face is that without foreign players alongside to make up for their defficiencies English footballers are trained to a very low standard.


----------



## yello (4 Feb 2012)

I was watching some French league football on tele during the week. I was really quite surprised at the individual levels of skill on display. Almost everyman jack of them could stop the ball dead and beat a man, hit a pass to feet, etc. English football is kick and rush hoof ball in comparison... and yet it's come on a long way recently!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 Feb 2012)

Yello and Joe have this spot on, part of the problem is the whole system that allows children to be taught to play football on a full size pitch. We wonder why we play the long ball and can't keep possession like so many European footballers?

This is the way to do it, shown by one of the greatest...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0NGW-a9tOQ&feature=related


And yes I feel sick today, Clattenburg made a ridiculous decision but if we can't do better than that then QP R farked.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (4 Feb 2012)

I went to Pompey today for what is likely to be their last Saturday home game. Well, I say I went, but got as far as London Bridge when I was rung up and told the game was off so I came straight home. Apparently the fans down there are already making plans about who to support once they go under and until they get reborn! Looks like it's Welling Utd or Dartford for me!


----------



## Ajay (4 Feb 2012)

The rest of Europe grow up playing Futsal as the indoor game, smaller, heavier ball, rules to encourage close control and passing. It's slowly making an appearance here, but we still have no unified indoor/short format of the game. Instead we have numerous 5 a side leagues with their own particular rules, designed to encourage charging around and leathering it! And we wonder why our players look so uncomfortable on the ball!


----------



## Doseone (4 Feb 2012)

Really, really, disappointed with the result today. Pretty much a full strength starting 11 (maybe with the exception of Ali Faurlin), off to a flyer, then bam, lose at home to Wolves. Supported QPR all my life, I should know by now that nothing comes easy


----------



## yello (5 Feb 2012)

well done Brighton  

Lost in the 90th minute. I reckon Leicester play to a knitting pattern.

I have no idea quite how they manage it because, regardless of line-up and manager, they never seem to be consistent. Flatter to deceive and come up short when it matters. Ah but I guess that's life for the supporter of a run-of-the-mill team. The ups and downs. You have to laugh...


----------



## Bicycle (5 Feb 2012)

I enjoyed yesterday's result at the Emirates. A good showing for my team against a very strong 10-man set-up from title challengers Blackburn Rovers.

We are now at 40 points and close to safety, guaranteeing another season in the top flight, which will thrill the fans if we can manage it.

We know it's in our hands now. We just need to punch out some results and chase games.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> well done Brighton
> 
> Lost in the 90th minute. I reckon Leicester play to a knitting pattern.
> 
> I have no idea quite how they manage it because, regardless of line-up and manager, they never seem to be consistent. Flatter to deceive and come up short when it matters. Ah but I guess that's life for the supporter of a run-of-the-mill team. The ups and downs. You have to laugh...


 Tee hee


----------



## yello (5 Feb 2012)

Remember rich, enjoy the pleasures while they last!


----------



## MarkF (5 Feb 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yello and Joe have this spot on, part of the problem is the whole system that allows children to be taught to play football on a full size pitch. We wonder why we play the long ball and can't keep possession like so many European footballers?


 
True, even if you can make some spurious excuses for the outfield players, having a 5' tall keeper in the same size goal that Joe Hart defends renders the game very silly indeed. Parents + the majority of junior coaches have an awful lot to answer for too.

My team (under 14's) have total freedom to play football but they are not allowed to "hoof it", if they do, then they are subbed immediately. I dont give a monkey's fart whether they win or lose as long as they get better at manipulating a football and understanding movement. Unfortunately we are now top of the 2nd (of 8) tier and I desperately don't want to get promoted, the top tier is full of the biggest, fastest and stongest kids who can hoof it the furthest, there is very little "football" played in the UK's top junior leagues IMO.


----------



## Durian (5 Feb 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> I went to Pompey today for what is likely to be their last Saturday home game. Well, I say I went, but got as far as London Bridge when I was rung up and told the game was off so I came straight home. Apparently the fans down there are already making plans about who to support once they go under and until they get reborn! Looks like it's Welling Utd or Dartford for me!


 
Welling United and Dartford both doing well, hope one, or even both of them, can get up in to the Conference. I used to live around your way, how is Belvedere now?!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> I went to Pompey today for what is likely to be their last Saturday home game. Well, I say I went, but got as far as London Bridge when I was rung up and told the game was off so I came straight home. Apparently the fans down there are already making plans about who to support once they go under and until they get reborn! Looks like it's Welling Utd or Dartford for me!


 

AFC Portsmouth


----------



## lozcs (5 Feb 2012)

Did anyone see that ludicrous display from Arsenal yesterday?


----------



## Durian (5 Feb 2012)

lozcs said:


> Did anyone see that ludicrous display from Arsenal yesterday?


 
I watched Arsenal yesterday and was disappointed with them. For the first time in my life I thought I was going to see a team stick ten past the opposition. Shame on them for not trying harder!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Feb 2012)

Chelsea fan here: can't see anything but a drubbing coming our way today.


----------



## lozcs (5 Feb 2012)

Durian said:


> I watched Arsenal yesterday and was disappointed with them. For the first time in my life I thought I was going to see a team stick ten past the opposition. Shame on them for not trying harder!


 
The thing with Arsenal is they always try to walk it in


----------



## yello (5 Feb 2012)

^^^ 'tis true. I like Arsenal's style of play but I do sometimes just wish for someone to give it a good old fashioned wellie!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2012)

Arsenal will be back to being shyte for their next game. No worry there.


----------



## Stephenite (5 Feb 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why replace Capello?
> 
> He has proved himself to be one of the best coaches in the world. The problem we need to face is that without foreign players alongside to make up for their defficiencies English footballers are trained to a very low standard.


 
Capello has handled the John Terry/complete twa* affair very badly. El capo is on holiday when he should have pressed for a early trial to get this out of the way well before the Euro's. It appears that a lot of players don't want anything to do with JT and yet El capo backs the toerag. Out of touch? He'll be out of the job whatever happens in a few months anyway.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> Remember rich, enjoy the pleasures while they last!


 You're right Yello, but we're used to disappointment down this way!


----------



## AlexTheory (5 Feb 2012)

lozcs said:


> The thing with Arsenal is they always try to walk it in


 
What were they thinking putting Walcott on that early?


----------



## lozcs (5 Feb 2012)




----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Feb 2012)

Stephenite said:


> Capello has handled the John Terry/complete twa* affair very badly. El capo is on holiday when he should have pressed for a early trial to get this out of the way well before the Euro's. It appears that a lot of players don't want anything to do with JT and yet El capo backs the toerag. Out of touch? He'll be out of the job whatever happens in a few months anyway.


I don't think the job of England Football Manager carries much weight with the CPS, Capello has no say when Terry's trial date will be.

He will be out of a job in a few months as you say, then we'll get a new messiah who is a breath of freash air and going to perform wonders for the team, till of course he finds he is stuck with players who are technically incapable of battling their way past the quarter finals of a tournament at best, and will struggle to even qualify at worst.

Englan will never be more than also rans until the way players are coached from an early age catches up with the rest of the world.


----------



## Stephenite (5 Feb 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't think the job of England Football Manager carries much weight with the CPS, Capello has no say when Terry's trial date will be.
> 
> He will be out of a job in a few months as you say, then we'll get a new messiah who is a breath of freash air and going to perform wonders for the team, till of course he finds he is stuck with players who are technically incapable of battling their way past the quarter finals of a tournament at best, and will struggle to even qualify at worst.
> 
> Englan will never be more than also rans until the way players are coached from an early age catches up with the rest of the world.


 
I read somewhere (BBC, Guardian or a norwegian newspaper) that the trial date was set taking into consideration footballing duties.

Being an optimist i expect England to reach the QFs, ie. top eight too. Capello and the rest of the team didn't manage it last time and disappointed everyone.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea fan here: can't see anything but a drubbing coming our way today.


 

Sorry... you were saying?


----------



## Ajay (5 Feb 2012)

Fergie, Fergie what's the score??!!


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Feb 2012)

Are you Arsenal in disguise?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2012)

Squeaky bum time..


----------



## Ajay (5 Feb 2012)

Oh FFS


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2012)

well that just sums up our season...


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2012)

Ajay said:


> Oh FFS


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2012)

Ajay said:


> Fergie, Fergie what's the score??!!


It was a three for all - or so Radio 5 live told me.
Who won?


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Feb 2012)

Ajay said:


> Fergie, Fergie what's the score??!!


Terry, Terry what's the score


----------



## Ajay (5 Feb 2012)

Not a bad result in the end for us (Liverpool) I suppose, in our quest for 4th spot, (and cup double) although it wouldve been nice to see that lot get a spanking. The Toon had better calm down though!
Bring on Tottingham tomorrow.


----------



## Spartak (6 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Arsenal will be back to being shyte for their next game. No worry there.



What a midfield Arsenal have, once they are all fit that is ......
.......Ramsey, Wiltshire, Ox Chamberlain & Walcot !!!!!


----------



## Doseone (6 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> What a midfield Arsenal have, once they are all fit that is ......
> .......Ramsey, Wiltshire, Ox Chamberlain & Walcot !!!!!


 
Yeah, a really good young (mostly) English midfield. From what I have seen of them Alex O-C and Theo seem to work well together. They just need a Patrick Viera to add a bit of steel.


----------



## Maz (6 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


Is he out on Bale?


----------



## Spartak (7 Feb 2012)

Doseone said:


> Yeah, a really good young (mostly) English midfield. From what I have seen of them Alex O-C and Theo seem to work well together. They just need a Patrick Viera to add a bit of steel.



Perhaps if Arsene could/or should off load Arshavin, Rosicky & Yossi he could finance a move for a 'Viera' type midfielder ?


----------



## Doseone (7 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> Perhaps if Arsene could/or should off load Arshavin, Rosicky & Yossi he could finance a move for a 'Viera' type midfielder ?


 
Surely he should have enough money left over in the coffers after the sale of Cesc. I haven't seen enough of Rosicky to comment, but I always liked Yossi when he was at Chelsea - a bit light weight but skillful and could score too. Arshavin seems to have lost his mojo big time and has become something of a boo boy. I thought he'd go in the window. Shame, because he has been good in the past but for whatever reason this isn't his season.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (8 Feb 2012)

Durian said:


> Welling United and Dartford both doing well, hope one, or even both of them, can get up in to the Conference. I used to live around your way, how is Belvedere now?!


 

Sorry it's taken me a while to reply! Depending on how long ago you were around this way (I've been here since 1985!) not a great deal has changed and it still feels like it's the part of Bexley that the council would prefer wasn't there or would like to push over the border into Greenwich! The old Victorian paddling pool on Heron Hill has gone and there's now a 'splash park' for kids in it's place. There's a massive B+Q on the site of the old Erith and Belvedere football club ground and ASDA are trying to get half of it but the council won't let them! The Chequers pub on Picardy Hill has gone and there's a new block of flats there. The lower road still gets flooded when it rains too much and we still get the smell from Crossness sewage works on some hot days! On the plus side there are still some good little grocery shops which undercut the 2 supermarkets (wine is £2 cheaper!) and maginificent views across the Thames!

Not forgetting, of course, that le Tour came through in 2007! That was a day to remember!


----------



## Durian (8 Feb 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> Sorry it's taken me a while to reply! Depending on how long ago you were around this way (I've been here since 1985!) not a great deal has changed and it still feels like it's the part of Bexley that the council would prefer wasn't there or would like to push over the border into Greenwich! The old Victorian paddling pool on Heron Hill has gone and there's now a 'splash park' for kids in it's place. There's a massive B+Q on the site of the old Erith and Belvedere football club ground and ASDA are trying to get half of it but the council won't let them! The Chequers pub on Picardy Hill has gone and there's a new block of flats there. The lower road still gets flooded when it rains too much and we still get the smell from Crossness sewage works on some hot days! On the plus side there are still some good little grocery shops which undercut the 2 supermarkets (wine is £2 cheaper!) and maginificent views across the Thames!
> 
> Not forgetting, of course, that le Tour came through in 2007! That was a day to remember!


 
Thanks for replying, you've gone and made me feel homesick now, must be something to do with the mention of Crossness! I also moved to Belvedere in 1985 after being brought/dragged up in Erith, eventually left the area in 1997 so remember all the places you mentioned.


----------



## accountantpete (8 Feb 2012)

Harry not guilty BTW.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Feb 2012)

Durian said:


> Welling United and Dartford both doing well, hope one, or even both of them, can get up in to the Conference. I used to live around your way, how is Belvedere now?!


Belvedere is getting a little smarter, bit by bit. You should drop by some time.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Harry not guilty BTW.


 
Travesty of justice


----------



## Durian (8 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Belvedere is getting a little smarter, bit by bit. You should drop by some time.


 
That probably happened because I left! I'm actually returning to England in March, for a quick visit, so will definitely take your advice and go and have a look.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Harry not guilty BTW.


 
I'm really surprised about that!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Harry not guilty BTW.


 
What do you mean, Harry?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Feb 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Harry not guilty BTW.


 
He must be guilty of something - hang 'im anyway.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Travesty of justice


A triumph of justice.

A jury decided that the Crown couldn't prove it's case and therefore came to the correct decision. I have followed this trial in as much as reading the reports in the papers allows one to so obviously a lot of detail that was presented to the jury will be known only to those who were present, but I'd have happily stuck a oner on him getting off.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Feb 2012)

Alex McLeish for England manager........Please, Please


----------



## Broughtonblue (8 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> ....thread.
> 
> How about a topic discussing all things regarding the great game.
> 
> ...


yep, now you are doing the dirty on my team's supporters (Leicester) giving us only 2300 tickets instead of the proper fa allocation, hiding behind health n safety rules instead of acting with integrity!!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Feb 2012)

Broughtonblue said:


> yep, now you are doing the dirty on my team's supporters (Leicester) giving us only 2300 tickets instead of the proper fa allocation, hiding behind health n safety rules instead of acting with integrity!!!!


 
This one has been used quite often hasn't it, if I remember correctly isn't it up to 25% for visiting fans? But as you say good old H&S, and it is not possible to segregate properly etc.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2012)

Deer Dannil Leeevy, ears jo Jordn mobel numbre im of too manarge engurland. luvs, harry.
​


----------



## Spartak (8 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> ​



" Harry for England "


----------



## Stephenite (8 Feb 2012)

Keith Hill for England manager!


----------



## Maz (8 Feb 2012)

Neil Warnock for England Manager!


----------



## Stephenite (8 Feb 2012)

'For England, Harry and St. George!'

Just wanted to be the first to say it (in this context) :P


----------



## accountantpete (10 Feb 2012)

Ever wondered what cars footballers drive?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...fined-speeding-500-car.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Ever wondered what cars footballers drive?


 
No, not really! 

Re Leicester ticket allocation, I too was surprised. There seemed to be mention of previous incidents but I doubt there's any team that has a completely blemish free group of supporters. Pearson peeved because the Leicester away support tends to be way more vocal and supportive than the miserable old scrotes that sit under their blankets for home games.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (11 Feb 2012)

Shame I was there bye bye Villa, I remember when Villa were good!


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (11 Feb 2012)

Any Sunderland fans on here???? normally go up to mackem land for this one alas not this year....


----------



## Bicycle (11 Feb 2012)

Gooner Mad Dog said:


> Any Sunderland fans on here???? normally go up to mackem land for this one alas not this year....


 
I'll be there.... Driving with elder son. I've never been to see a game that far north before. If you've been there, I have some questions:

1. Your prediction. I have a bad feeling about it and am already warning elder boy that it might be a long drive to see a bad loss.

2. Do we need to take our passports?

3. Why is a Scottish side like Sunderland in the FA Cup?

4. Will I need a phrase book?


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (11 Feb 2012)

Hi first of all they are passionate about footie and friendly no problems in colours etc my prediction is 2 2 . Last time was up there we threw away a shaky 1 0 in dying mins to come away with a point should have been 3, today think it will be other way round, can see them going into lead and us clawing back a point. Several of my Sunderland mates will be there ex Navy buddies always meet up with them for 15 pints before game..... seriously was last time was with oldest son 23 we were bloated n burping all the way to SoL, enjoy day....they are doing the coach for a fiver next Sat back up there Sat in FAC, passport not needed.....


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2012)

Bicycle said:


> I'll be there.... Driving with elder son. I've never been to see a game that far north before. If you've been there, I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Your prediction. I have a bad feeling about it and am already warning elder boy that it might be a long drive to see a bad loss.
> 
> ...


 
Over the years I have been to the North East many times to see the Villa and would say particularly at Newcastle and Sunderland I have had good days out. I went back in the 80's when things weren't so friendly, but since the Premier League thing came along and football fans attitudes have changed I have found them to be very enjoyable days out.

I have gone into pubs up there and find the natives to be friendly, obviously use common sense and don't be stupid in your behaviour, but if you go in act sensibly and just want a drink, most times I have found the next thing is a local is chatting to you about the game. I tend not to wear colours so I suppose that is a bit of a giveaway as the fans up there are very passionate and wear colours. I really enjoy the trips up there because I think the people in that part of the world are really friendly and very welcoming to well behaved visitors. 

As you are going with your lad again the locals should be friendly because who would want to be nasty to a family group. Obviously a local derby would be different, but then that is the same everywhere. I haven't been for the last couple of years, because you only have to look at what is going on at the club and I can't be bothered.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (11 Feb 2012)

Am not there today, home in london will listen on absolute radio, watch highlights later, fingers crossed...


----------



## Bicycle (11 Feb 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Over the years I have been to the North East many times...


 
Thanks for that. I was hoping it would be that way. The furthest I've been to see the Gunners away is Ewood Park and that was excellent.

Friendly fans, fabulous stadium (more like the old days apart from the all-seater element). The ground staff were great and the coppers on horses were friendly.

It's a tragedy what the current owners are trying to do to a wonderful club. I'm wondering whether they just need a big tax loss and don't really care how they get it. Because of my age, I still see Blackburn as a small, lower-division club. But the past 20 years built a great platform to keep them in the big league and it's in danger of being pissed away with last night's beer. Rant over.

Villa Park is pretty good for away fans too. (Thought I'd add that since I detect some Claret&Blueness in your reply). 

We don't wear colours either, but might have AFC beanies on our bonces. Not sure it would be a problem if we did though... Red and white scarves are good camoflage in Sunderland, I'm thinking.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2012)

Villa Park is pretty good for away fans too. (Thought I'd add that since I detect some Claret&Blueness in your reply).

Cheers, nice one!

Must admit over the years I have enjoyed visiting both of your grounds and we have occasionally nicked something off you. We scored the first league goal at the new ground and I was there to enjoy it. Again being sensible, your grounds in recent years have been a stress free day out whereas when I have visited your local rivals I always have felt a little bit more on edge. There are obviously a lot of good Spurs fans but it just never felt so relaxed.

As for the north east as I said before I think they are actually some of the nicest fans you can come across and would always sing their praises.

As for your rant about Blackburn I too feel sorry for them because when you look at how Jack Walker dragged them back up it is tragic to see what is going on. The chicken farmers are ruining the club and if they go down you can't see how they will ever get back up. They should have stuck with big Sam because he is always good for a fight and would have kept them in a comfortable position.


----------



## PaulB (11 Feb 2012)

I've held a season ticket for my team for over 30 years and go to all home and most away games but unless it's a cup final, I won't go to that London or any ground in the south (though I've probably been to them all down the years). I go to every ground in the north or the midlands when we play at them...except for one. And we're playing there today, this morning actually, so I will give this a swerve. The open hostility is sickening to see. I'm not putting the blame totally on their fans, the ones who infest our end at their midden can be just as bad. It seems the real bad 'uns come out of our woodwork when we play against these. Yet when we play their near neighbours in their city, we never have any problems at all. It's not the people of the two cities who hate each other, it's just the fans of the reds of the cities that hate each other. As I can live without the real nasty, cheap, sickening chants from their fans and the vile ones from ours in response, I'll be living without it today. And it's likely to be even worse today given all the horrors that have gone on between them recently. I'm off for a run to scour the filth from the inside of my skull.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2012)

PaulB said:


> I've held a season ticket for my team for over 30 years and go to all home and most away games but unless it's a cup final, I won't go to that London or any ground in the south (though I've probably been to them all down the years). I go to every ground in the north or the midlands when we play at them...except for one. And we're playing there today, this morning actually, so I will give this a swerve. The open hostility is sickening to see. I'm not putting the blame totally on their fans, the ones who infest our end at their midden can be just as bad. It seems the real bad 'uns come out of our woodwork when we play against these. Yet when we play their near neighbours in their city, we never have any problems at all. It's not the people of the two cities who hate each other, it's just the fans of the reds of the cities that hate each other. As I can live without the real nasty, cheap, sickening chants from their fans and the vile ones from ours in response, I'll be living without it today. And it's likely to be even worse today given all the horrors that have gone on between them recently. I'm off for a run to scour the filth from the inside of my skull.


 
Took me a couple of seconds to work it out then the penny dropped. I can see your point, and like yourself after having a season ticket for the last 22 seasons and having first been taken to see the Villa in the old 3rd division, there are some games I avoid. One in particular being against some of our local West Midlands rivals, the other ones I will go to because even though there is rivalry it is not total hostility. But the way things are currently I have been saving my money from the away games and spending it on bike bling. 

Very unpopular manager, not very exciting to watch.


----------



## Beebo (13 Feb 2012)

The managerial merry go round continues.

Wolves have sacked Mick McCarthy, and now Steve Bruce and Neil Warnock are the favourites for the job.

What can these two bring to the job that McCarthy can't?

What are Wolves expectations? They will always be a yo-yo club.


----------



## Maz (13 Feb 2012)

Beebo said:


> The managerial merry go round continues.
> 
> Wolves have sacked Mick McCarthy, and now Steve Bruce and Neil Warnock are the favourites for the job.
> 
> ...


Hmm...me'thinks Warnock might get the job...Problem is, he's got the knack of getting teams up, but not in keeping them up!


----------



## yello (13 Feb 2012)

McCarthy going was sadly to be expected.

I realise it's probably of little consolation to him but I'm sure he was expecting it. It seems these days, you're only as good as your last half dozen results. It's manager-go-round.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2012)




----------



## cookiemonster (13 Feb 2012)

It appears that Rangers, aka the forces of evil and darkness, are filing for administration.

Oh dear, what a shame.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> It appears that Rangers, aka the forces of evil and darkness, are filing for administration.
> 
> Oh dear, what a shame.


 
Not great for the smaller teams in the Scottish leagues.
They depend a lot on Rangers (and Celtic).


----------



## mangaman (13 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Not great for the smaller teams in the Scottish leagues.
> They depend a lot on Rangers (and Celtic).


 
Completely I'd say.

As do Celtic despite their saying otherwise.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17013512

Celtic would do better than to try and help Rangers out here. A Scottish League without Rangers would be about as marketable as the Irish or Welsh leagues.

Without Rangers all TV money would disappear (it's only for Old Firm games) and so would the sponsors. Celtic would come begging to the English Premier League - who have no reason to let them in.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2012)

Yup, I think Sky have a deal that must have 4 old firm derby's. If they derby goes then so does the majority of Sky footy money to the Scottish leagues.


----------



## Beebo (13 Feb 2012)

Rangers can take a 10 point penalty and still finish second!

BBC Radio 5 Live were suggesting that Celtic could come begging to the Championship - but I cant see anyone letting them in.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Feb 2012)

Beebo said:


> Rangers can take a 10 point penalty and still finish second!
> 
> BBC Radio 5 Live were suggesting that Celtic could come begging to the Championship - but I cant see anyone letting them in.


 
What is the fascination with Celtic (or Rangers in the past) and them playing south of the border????

They make it quite clear they hate us English, the Scottish people seem to be heading for a vote to break the Union up so why do they want anything to do with us including their football teams.

Obviously it is the money, but what would the long term implications be for the national teams etc. How could you have a Scottish national team, yet one of their domestic teams playing in the English league?


----------



## Spartak (13 Feb 2012)

Beebo said:


> The managerial merry go round continues.
> 
> Wolves have sacked Mick McCarthy


 
So will Mick McCarthy be heading to Leeds ???


----------



## Doseone (13 Feb 2012)

In some ways I think the Leeds job is probably more attractive then Wolves.


----------



## Spartak (13 Feb 2012)

Doseone said:


> In some ways I think the Leeds job is probably more attractive then Wolves.


 
Not with Ken Bates as Chairman !!!


----------



## Doseone (13 Feb 2012)

Ha ha yes, forgot about him!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Feb 2012)

mangaman said:


> A Scottish League without Rangers would be about as marketable as the Irish or Welsh leagues.


Oh come on, the Scottish league could never be that good.


----------



## marshmella (13 Feb 2012)

Beebo said:


> The managerial merry go round continues.
> 
> Wolves have sacked Mick McCarthy, and now Steve Bruce and Neil Warnock are the favourites for the job.
> 
> ...


To lose 5-1 at home to anyone is bad enough but to be humiliated by your arch rivals is just unacceptable.Mick McCarthy came to Wolves at a desperate time and did a good job, but he's not a premier league manager, he could have been sacked at any time in the last 18 months but the board have been very loyal.I've no idea what Bruce or god forbid Warnock can do with the same bunch of players who to be brutally honest are mainly championship players.
Wolves expectations? Easy, to be an established Premier league club. The likes of Stoke, Fulham and Sunderland seem to do enough each season to keep their status.


----------



## marshmella (13 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> So will Mick McCarthy be heading to Leeds ???


Yes good call he would definitely do a job with any championship club, blimey he even has the right accent!


----------



## Maz (13 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> So will Mick McCarthy be heading to Leeds ???


I missed that one - didnt even know Grayson had gone!


----------



## mangaman (13 Feb 2012)

172traindriver said:


> What is the fascination with Celtic (or Rangers in the past) and them playing south of the border????
> 
> They make it quite clear they hate us English, the Scottish people seem to be heading for a vote to break the Union up so why do they want anything to do with us including their football teams.
> 
> Obviously it is the money, but what would the long term implications be for the national teams etc. How could you have a Scottish national team, yet one of their domestic teams playing in the English league?


 
Well there isn't I don't think, other than in the heads of the bosses of Celtic (and Rangers).

They would love to join the English league to make some money. But, as you say, they won't be able to.

I don't believe EUFA would let the Scottish teams into the English League and allow separate national teams.

There is no fascination with them playing south of the border - just a sudden realisation they will go bust in a no-bit second rate league and they see all the riches just over the border


----------



## Doseone (13 Feb 2012)

mangaman said:


> I don't believe EUFA would let the Scottish teams into the English League and allow separate national teams.


 
Can't see why not, there are Welsh teams in the English league.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Feb 2012)

mangaman said:


> Well there isn't I don't think, other than in the heads of the bosses of Celtic (and Rangers).
> 
> They would love to join the English league to make some money. But, as you say, they won't be able to.
> 
> ...


 
Just thought I would chip in here but what riches do you refer too? As far as I can see the EPL is a 3 possibly 4 team league where anyone of those teams could win the league the rest are hanging onto their coat tails more or less sitting in mid table mediocrity. Do you think for one minute that the EPL is immune to a club going into admin?? It will happen and it might just be a big club at that! Up here the two Glasgow clubs of more or less starved the rest with the greed from TV money, SKY will never invest huge sums of money like they do down south but does that necessarily mean a bad thing? Rangers and Celtic have through the years destroyed through their own greed the league set-up, up here along with those other clubs pandering to their needs just for a wee slice of the cake. Just don`t think for a moment that its all great in the EPL there are some clubs down their for whom it could all go pete tong very easily!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Feb 2012)

mangaman said:


> They would love to join the English league to make some money. But, as you say, they won't be able to.
> 
> I don't believe EUFA would let the Scottish teams into the English League and allow separate national teams.


Rangers and Celtic would struggle to get out of The Championship, let alone survive in the Premiership. The clubs would be against them joining anyway, they're not going to vote for two of their own to be ousted from the league just so the Old Firm can muscle in. Major objections have also been raised by the police when the issue has been mooted in the past, they do not want the almost certain aggro.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (14 Feb 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just thought I would chip in here but what riches do you refer too? As far as I can see the EPL is a 3 possibly 4 team league where anyone of those teams could win the league the rest are hanging onto their coat tails more or less sitting in mid table mediocrity. _*Do you think for one minute that the EPL is immune to a club going into admin??*_ It will happen and it might just be a big club at that! Up here the two Glasgow clubs of more or less starved the rest with the greed from TV money, SKY will never invest huge sums of money like they do down south but does that necessarily mean a bad thing? Rangers and Celtic have through the years destroyed through their own greed the league set-up, up here along with those other clubs pandering to their needs just for a wee slice of the cake. Just don`t think for a moment that its all great in the EPL there are some clubs down their for whom it could all go pete tong very easily!!


 
It's already happened to Pompey who are about to go into administration again!! How that can happen, I don't know, because they already have CVA's or whatever they are, and the Football League and the Premier league have passed their last few owners as 'fit and proper', one of which probably doesn't even exist! But this time the taxman will come for them hard and will want to make an example of them.

As you say, there are a few clubs who would go under very quickly if the owners decided to pull out sharpish.

Personally, I think it's all bent. Where there's so much money at stake you're bound to get the dodgy deals. Italian football has been caught out a few years back, and Redknapp and Mandaric are now fortunate to be back in their lovely plush homes. The percentage that Redknapp has made on his buying and selling of Crouch and Defoe could have paid Pompey's tax bill!


----------



## Doseone (15 Feb 2012)

Crikey, Arsenal got a shoeing tonight.

British clubs not doing so well in Europe this year.


----------



## LarryDuff (16 Feb 2012)

Great to see the Gooners get a hammering last night! I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2012)

LarryDuff said:


> Great to see the Gooners get a hammering last night! I thoroughly enjoyed it.


 

I had a little giggle....


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Feb 2012)

Doseone said:


> Crikey, Arsenal got a shoeing tonight.
> 
> British clubs not doing so well in Europe this year.


 
Personally I think it is time to stop believing the hype that is Sky and other media sources telling us how wonderful the Premier League is.
I don't want to upset too many of my fellow fans but believe Man Utd to be at their poorest for several years and if they were as good as they were a few years ago I think Man City would be trailing well behind in 2nd place.
Chelsea have also slipped and a lot of that stems from the power happy owner getting rid of probably one of the greatest managers ever because it appeared their egos clashed.
Arsenal have really slipped and appear to be a selling club, it doesn't help that Man City can throw any virtually any sum of money about and can pay unbelievable wages.
The most improved team are probably Spurs who will most likey lose their manager so who will replace him and how will he do?
Realistically as refreshing as it is to see a team like Norwich for example they haven't got the resources to buy the Premier League, but them and others are good to watch.
I think our clubs are light years behind the 2 big Spanish clubs and the Italians seem to be getting back now, you only have to look at Arsenal last night. 
Harry will take the England job in a blaze of glory and as a Englishman I would really love to see us do well, but I am also a realist and see it all ending in tears over the next few years.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I had a little giggle....


----------



## accountantpete (16 Feb 2012)

Arsenal could have done with someone like Tomas Brolin in their side - hang on they had three!

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/15022012/58/championship-worst-signing-speaks.html


----------



## yello (16 Feb 2012)

172traindriver said:


> I don't want to upset too many of my fellow fans but believe Man Utd to be at their poorest for several years


 
Inclined to agree with that. Certainly, the consistency's gone. What surprises me is that there is no mad panic (or seemingly) to buy their way back to form. Ferguson seems content to work with what he's got (even bringing back Scholes seems to have been more of a success that I thought it was going to be).

Personally, I reckon he's got too many whispy, tricky players in the side but I'm prepared to believe that we're actually looking at the basis of an all conquering side in the making, give them a season or two. Ferguson seems able to think longer term than most managers - though undoubtedly the structure at Man U allows for that.


----------



## Doseone (16 Feb 2012)

172 and Yello - I agree with you both. I think the lack of recent achievement by our national side has been softened by the success that our club sides have enjoyed. However, we now have to face up to the fact that our club sides are not the force that they were. We are fed a constant line that the EPL is "the best league in the world". Is it really? I gather the Bundesliga is pretty healthy these days, and the Italians don't look too shabby either. Yello you would be know more, but there is supposed to be good strength in depth in Ligue 1 too.


----------



## yello (16 Feb 2012)

It's very difficult for me to be objective about the French game in the lower leagues, because it's, well, _different_ to the British game.

I've watched my local team (Châteauroux) at home twice now and was, quite honestly, bored! The skill levels are generally higher but the game itself is slower, almost as if watching a training ground exercise. Players get more time on the ball but equally it seems as if there is no urgency... but of course one can see that as being simply tactical and patient! The UK game is generally speaking 'kick and rush' in comparison.

It's a different game at the top level in France as you probably know. OM, Lyon, Bordeaux all play a faster game without a loss of skill but it's still a different game to that played in the Prem.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Personally I think it is time to stop believing the hype that is Sky and other media sources telling us how wonderful the Premier League is.
> I don't want to upset too many of my fellow fans but believe Man Utd to be at their poorest for several years and if they were as good as they were a few years ago I think Man City would be trailing well behind in 2nd place.
> Chelsea have also slipped and a lot of that stems from the power happy owner getting rid of probably one of the greatest managers ever because it appeared their egos clashed.
> Arsenal have really slipped and appear to be a selling club, it doesn't help that Man City can throw any virtually any sum of money about and can pay unbelievable wages.
> ...


all true. AC Milan looked awesome last night.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> all true. AC Milan looked awesome last night.


 

And for once in his life the Voyeur actually did say and admitted that his team was rubbish. And told it like it is. The idiot has gone up a few millimeters in my estimation for that.


----------



## Christopher (17 Feb 2012)

I'd thought Italian football was second-rate. Not the case is it!

FIFA got at least one thing right: back passes to the keeper. Remember the goal kick out to the defender, pass it around, back to the keeper who picks it up then boots it down the field. Yawn... and there was the Italian national team getting a 1-0 lead then defending as a 10-0-0 formation. Might have got them the World Cup in 1982 but it wasn't very exciting, especially after the mesmerising '78 final. The new back pass rule also makes defending more tricky as the easy way out is no longer there.

I don't support any team but find football fascinating, especially the relegation battles at season's close. They are argulably more gripping than winning silverware as teams struggle desperately to avoid going down. Because if they do they lose TV revenue and often the manager getsfired and lots of players leave, so the new manager often has to build a team from scratch - guess that's why teams sometimes drop two divisions in sucessive years. Feel sorry for the fans though as their team destroys their dreams...


----------



## yello (18 Feb 2012)




----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2012)

How long has Arsene got left? The look on his face when he walked off the pitch I reckon he may jump before he's pushed.

A bad result against Spurs next week and the pressure from the fans will become unbearable.


----------



## Spartak (18 Feb 2012)

Taxi for Wenger......


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> Taxi for Wenger......


 

He would claim he missed it because he didn't see it...


----------



## Spartak (18 Feb 2012)

Neil Warnock to Leeds 

Bet Ken Bates wished he'd had waited a little longer now ?


----------



## Doseone (19 Feb 2012)

yello said:


>


 


Citybabe won't be a happy bunny though.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2012)

F***, this is embarrassing


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> F***, this is embarrassing


 
3 own goals...


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2012)

Bridcutt should have taken the pen for a hatrick!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> Bridcutt should have taken the pen for a hatrick!


 
Couple of minutes left for him to do it!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2012)

Have Brighton won yet?


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> F***, this is embarrassing


Don't be silly, it's not embarrassing at all.

Just demeaning and humiliating


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2012)

We can concentrate on the league now


----------



## yello (19 Feb 2012)

Well, on the plus side......

......nope, can't think of anything.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> Well, on the plus side......
> 
> ......nope, can't think of anything.


 
Financial reward from gate revenue, and money off Mr Murdochs empire.


----------



## yello (19 Feb 2012)

There's always someone that has to come along and be serious about it!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> There's always someone that has to come along and be serious about it!


 
Serious business this football lark!!!

Well on the negative side.............Job security, HMRC knocking at your door etc.

Just joking!


----------



## Spartak (20 Feb 2012)

Simon Grayson, new Huddersfield manager.

I thought he was doing a good job at Leeds, but I suppose with Ken Bates as your Chairman you have to be top of the league on a shoestring budget, whilst continually selling your best players.
Hope he has the success he deserves at Huddersfield.


----------



## col (20 Feb 2012)

Fingers crossed for Sunderland.


----------



## spen666 (20 Feb 2012)

5under1and?

Isn't the post code of their ground SR 5-1....?


----------



## col (20 Feb 2012)

spen666 said:


> 5under1and?
> 
> Isn't the post code of their ground SR 5-1....?


 I dont know?


----------



## Maz (20 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> Simon Grayson, new Huddersfield manager.
> 
> I thought he was doing a good job at Leeds....


Same here! I'm still trying to figure this one out.

Ultimately, though, I think the straw that broke the camels back was the home defeat at the hands of the mighty Blades, Sheffield United.


----------



## spen666 (20 Feb 2012)

Maz said:


> Same here! I'm still trying to figure this one out.
> 
> Ultimately, though, I think the straw that broke the camels back was the home defeat at the hands of the *ONCE* mighty Blades, Sheffield United.


 
FTFY


----------



## Maz (20 Feb 2012)

spen666 said:


> FTFY


How _very_ dare you!





Who do you support, spen666?


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Feb 2012)

Sunderland won....just thought I'd mention it.... in case anyone didn't know.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Sunderland won....just thought I'd mention it.... in case anyone didn't know.


 

Good.....


----------



## spen666 (20 Feb 2012)

Maz said:


> Who do you support, spen666?


follow the clues


----------



## spen666 (20 Feb 2012)

PS Mighty Blunts?

Not even in same division as little barnsley or doncaster


----------



## col (20 Feb 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Sunderland won....just thought I'd mention it.... in case anyone didn't know.


 good news


----------



## Ajay (20 Feb 2012)

Messi's 4th goal last night,
sublime
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8Sxw4KGBKYM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Feb 2012)

spen666 said:


> 5under1and?
> 
> Isn't the post code of their ground SR 5-1....?


No, it's about to be changed to SR2 1NU


----------



## Maz (20 Feb 2012)

spen666 said:


> follow the clues


Can't be arsed to look through 13 pages, mate. You must be Wednesday scum.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Feb 2012)

Stayed in the Copthorne in Sheffield on Saturday... a very happy place!


----------



## Maz (21 Feb 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Stayed in the Copthorne in Sheffield on Saturday... a very happy place!


The one on Bramall Lane? It's just round the corner from where I used to live.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Feb 2012)

The very one Maz! Our daughter lives 3 streets away. We went to Pho 68 for a meal on Saturday night... cheap but really good Vietnamese food and huge portions!


----------



## spen666 (21 Feb 2012)

Maz said:


> Can't be arsed to look through 13 pages, mate. You must be Wednesday scum.


Ahhh you must be referring to the number 1 team in Sheffield, but I'm not a Wednesday fan.


----------



## mangaman (21 Feb 2012)

Disappointing result for us against Leicester, although we put out our 2nd string and protected our key players - Ruddy/Holt et al.

As for the Arse - they've been crap for a while - even before Nasri and Fabregas left they have been distinctly crap.

They have one, injury-prone player (Van-Persie) - if he does his usual and gets an injury they are farked. 

So far this week they have been outplayed comprehensibly in Europe by AC Milan, which is understandable - and thrashed by Sunderland, which is less so.

They have the thuggish Wilshere to come back - although I won't welcome this as to his behaviour on and off the pitch - otherwise they don't seem to have a lot going for them unless Wenger buggers off to irritate another league, or changes his policy and actually buys someone.


----------



## Spartak (22 Feb 2012)

Who will be the new manager at Wolves ???

Alan Curbishley has turned it down TWICE

Other names I've heard mentioned .....

Steve Bruce
Lee Clark
Brian McDermott
Gordon Strachen
Paul Ince
Chris Hughton


----------



## accountantpete (22 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> Who will be the new manager at Wolves ???
> 
> Alan Curbishley has turned it down TWICE
> 
> ...


 
You forgot Rafa who is linked with every job going except the window cleaners at Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2012)

Well - it is about football so...






What do you think?
I'm not sure I get the star thingy - but that's consistent across all my jersey appreciation.
Here's the article - some of the comments gave me an early morning snigger.


----------



## Orange (23 Feb 2012)

The "star thingy" denotes England's sole World Cup win. Brazil, Germany,Italy etc. have rather more on their shirts.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (23 Feb 2012)

WSL Ladies football has bigger revenue on ESPN than Scottish football now? Families watch WSL ( higher priced adverts a whole variety of Disney, Virgin, holidays, M & S etc) Chelsea, Arsenal, Everton etc there isnt the same interest on ESPN for Hibs v Kilmarnock ( only avertise Betfair,crisps,beer ) as generally audience Scots males etc

ESPN have doubled their live coverage this year, England ladies or team GB ladies both have a realistic chance of winning a major trophy unlike the men.


----------



## marshmella (23 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> Who will be the new manager at Wolves ???
> 
> Alan Curbishley has turned it down TWICE
> 
> ...


No idea spartak, the latest name today was walter smith, but it looks like he's turned it down too. When Wolves mess up we do it properly.


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2012)

Walter Smith 
You'd have thought they would have had somebody lined up to take over from Mick ( who IMO had built quite a good team ) rather than 10 days later are still managerless !!!


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2012)

Can I register here, and I want it minuted, that I fecking detest that twat Graham Taylor as a so-called expert summariser whether he's on R5 or the TV.
He is garbled, anodyne, mundane and an expert only in stating the bleeding obvious.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> Can I register here, and I want it minuted, that I fecking detest that twat Graham Taylor as a so-called expert summariser whether he's on R5 or the TV.
> He is garbled, anodyne, mundane and an expert only in stating the bleeding obvious.


 

Do I not like that...!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> Can I register here, and I want it minuted, that I fecking detest that twat Graham Taylor as a so-called expert summariser whether he's on R5 or the TV.
> He is garbled, anodyne, mundane and an expert only in stating the bleeding obvious.


 

The movie Mike Bassett got it spot on (spot on boss). Got him down to a tea (To a tea boss)


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2012)

Do I like that Ian


----------



## simon.r (23 Feb 2012)

Can *I* register here, and I want it minuted, that I fecking detest that twat *David Pleat* as a so-called expert summariser whether he's on R5 or the TV.
He is garbled, anodyne, mundane and an expert only in stating the bleeding obvious.

I'm biased, when he was at Leicester* he regularly used to put defenders on and take strikers off when we were loseing with 10 minutes to go

*Who, coincidentally are currently beating the sheep sha**ers Derby, 1 - 0


----------



## Stephenite (23 Feb 2012)

It's not good to be a Man Utd fan now is it?

Used to winning (nearly) everything, and now at a point where we're just scraping through to the next round in the Europa League (or whatever it's called).


----------



## marshmella (23 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> Can I register here, and I want it minuted, that I fecking detest that twat Graham Taylor as a so-called expert summariser whether he's on R5 or the TV.
> He is garbled, anodyne, mundane and an expert only in stating the bleeding obvious.


Yes, another ex Wolves manager, like i said we mess up properly.(and we can add Hoddle to that as well)


----------



## Spartak (24 Feb 2012)

Terry Connor announced as Wolves boss !


----------



## Crackedheadset (24 Feb 2012)

Arsenal to lose on Sunday and implode.

Tottenham to get stronger only to fall from grace when 'arry leaves for the England job.

Chelsea to get older and crustier by the day lacking any sort of invention and for Luiz still not knowing what the job of centre back is for. AVB on his way out and Rafa to come in and take the helm steering the Chelsea ship even more down the PL leaving Chelsea not even qualifying for the Europa League.

Liverpool to win on Sunday, beat Stoke in the Cup, win that as well and come fourth.

Man Utd goes stale and slips when Fergie leaves at the end of the season.

Man City to win the league but then have it's wings clipped with the FIFA fair plays rules and Plantini waving the rule book.

And somewhere in all this there is the 'Special one' looking to make his presense known once again in PL after winning the CL with Madrid (providing they don't meet Barca before the final as any team in the world will get destroyed and outplayed at Camp Nou).

The above is right, you know it and I know it!


----------



## marshmella (24 Feb 2012)

Spartak said:


> Terry Connor announced as Wolves boss !


Yes clipboard Connor given the job.Incredible.


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2012)

Stockport beat the sheep botherers 1-0


----------



## Mice (26 Feb 2012)

Double Gerrardy or rather Gerrard v Gerrard at Wembley!!

M


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2012)

Poor Cardiff. Great performance from your team. You certainly deserved to win with the way you played. Better luck next time.


----------



## marshmella (26 Feb 2012)

Congratulations to Liverpool; but a brilliant effort from Cardiff City.


----------



## Ajay (26 Feb 2012)

It was never in doubt ;-)
Commiserations to Cardiff, they gave it everything.
We did knock out Chelsea and City to get to Wembley so I think we deserve it.
First half of the cup double done!


----------



## Spartak (26 Feb 2012)

United's OAPs beat the Canaries today.
How much longer will Scholes & Giggs perform at the top level.

Well played to Norwich though, who deserved at least a point.


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2012)

Stockport win back to back games for the first time in *3 years or 153 games*


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Mar 2012)

Roman Abramovich, one very rich w@nker.

Discuss.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Mar 2012)

He is.

He will never achieve his dream of winning the Champions League, if he sacks managers on an annual basis. He has to let them do their stuff for 2/3 years imo. Also, do I suspect that the Chealski 'Old Guard' are running the show, not the manager?


----------



## Rasmus (4 Mar 2012)

The sacking of AVB will in all likelihood prevent Chelsea from regaining any sort of league success anytime soon. As an Arsenal supporter, I'm not too bothered by this :-)


----------



## Mr Phoebus (4 Mar 2012)

Well, that's two managers that West Brom have helped to nail in less than a month.


----------



## Yellow Fang (4 Mar 2012)

Reminiscent of The Damned United.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Mar 2012)

Conduct on the pitch at St James was offensive... even Pardue lost his common sense.


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2012)

END OF SEASON SALE.-Prem league footballers.Slightly damaged worn in places,several careful owners.Genuine reason for sale.Apply Chelsea fc.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Mar 2012)

C'MON ARSENAL!!!!!!!! 

 

3-0 and it's only half time!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2012)

C'mon Milan... hold out you Italian ponces...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon Milan... hold out you Italian ponces...


 
Surely you'd prefer another London team to triumph over a bunch of lazy continental oafs...oh hang on!


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Mar 2012)

Looks like Rangers are perilously close to being fecked -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...agree-cost-cutting-measures-with-players.html


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

I see it's the Messi show again tonight..currently 6-0 with Messi scoring 4.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

Make that 5 goals


----------



## Ajay (7 Mar 2012)

Cesc has just said that Messi is the best player in history, I really can't argue with that!!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> Cesc has just said that Messi is the best player in history, I really can't argue with that!!


 
He is certainly up there with the best on history..

And put it this way, he scored more goals in 1 games= for Barcelona then Torres has in 18 months for Chelsea.


----------



## LarryDuff (7 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> Cesc has just said that Messi is the best player in history, I really can't argue with that!!


Can't agree until he does it in a World Cup. 

Maradona almost single handedly took Argentina all the way to the World Cup final in 1990, let alone what he did in '86.


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Mar 2012)

Messi was astonishing tonight. The audacity of the man! And he pulls it off, time & time again.


----------



## PaulB (8 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> Cesc has just said that Messi is the best player in history, I really can't argue with that!!


 
I don't know about in history but there's no-one around at the moment who could challenge him for current best player.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Mar 2012)

Apart from appearing to be a modest and down-to-earth person, he loves to play football, as proven by this clip - no histrionics, no fuss, no problem.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S7hlL4sJek


With the exception of a normal number of yellow cards throughout his career and one red (on his international *debut* after coming on as a sub and leaving the pitch again after less than two minutes ) he just gets on with it and plays the game.


----------



## Doseone (10 Mar 2012)

QPR


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (10 Mar 2012)

Spurs nicely derailing , returning to normaility . Harry fo England, mind you England have no hope in Euro's Harry or not!


----------



## Ajay (14 Mar 2012)

"Stee Gerrar Gerrard"
The greatest English player of his generation, fact.


(as his former boss might say)


----------



## Doseone (14 Mar 2012)

Come on Chelsea - 4-4 on ag looks like its going to extra time


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Mar 2012)

Well done Chealski!!!

Awesome performance.


----------



## Risex4 (14 Mar 2012)

Determined display yes, good result definately, awesome performance?

Did Andy Townsend actually have the audacity to go so far as to compliment Drogba for going down and winning freekicks from the slightest touch?


----------



## Doseone (14 Mar 2012)

Chuffed for Chelsea. I'm going to have one very happy 9 year old when he wakes up in the morning


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Mar 2012)

Risex4 said:


> Determined display yes, good result definately, awesome performance?
> 
> Did Andy Townsend actually have the audacity to go so far as to compliment Drogba for going down and winning freekicks from the slightest touch?


Or even no touch at all...the shammed head-clutch is becoming a pretty squalid part of the modern game.


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Mar 2012)

Their new manager, Machiavelli, must be pleased.


----------



## Spartak (16 Mar 2012)

Chelsea have drawn Benfica in the quarter finals, and if they win that it's AC Milan or Barcelona in the semi's !!!


----------



## Spartak (16 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> "Stee Gerrar Gerrard"
> The greatest English player of his generation, fact.
> 
> 
> (as his former boss might say)



Shame he never did it for England !


----------



## Ajay (16 Mar 2012)

Considering he's always been played out of position to accommodate others I think he's done well. I'm struggling to name a consistently better player over the last 12 years.


----------



## Risex4 (16 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> "Stee Gerrar Gerrard"
> The greatest English player of his generation, fact.





Ajay said:


> Considering he's always been played out of position to accommodate others I think he's done well. I'm struggling to name a consistently better player over the last 12 years.


 
If you mean in an England shirt over those 12 years, then I just about make you right.

In club colours though? I'd put both Lamps and Terry ahead of him, amoung others. And Im not a Chelski fan by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2012)

It's time for Refs and Linesmen to get tough on all this shirt pulling and hugging during free kicks and corners.It's not rugby gentlemen.A few red cards would sort it out.


----------



## mangaman (16 Mar 2012)

Risex4 said:


> If you mean in an England shirt over those 12 years, then I just about make you right.
> 
> In club colours though? I'd put both Lamps and Terry ahead of him, amoung others. And Im not a Chelski fan by any stretch of the imagination.


 
If you're talking clubs it all changes
Over 12 years Man U have won 7, Arsenal 2 and Chelski 3 - and that with the same core of players. (Man UTD I mean)

Gerrard has won nothing important, Terry and Lampard have won 3 titles, Giggs, Scholes, Neville et al have won 7 as well as the Champions league, which Chelski and Arsenal seem further from winning than ever.

For 12 year performance over the long haul - you can't look beyong Giggs , Scholes, the Nevilles

For amazing achievements for a few seasons - Henry , Ronaldo, Beckham, Schmiechel, Drogba, and a whole lot more were amazing.

But the bottom line is Man UTD are top dogs at the moment and the best player of the last 12 years, however you look at it, must come from there.

(Much as I would love it to go to John Ruddy - he's been outstanding in goal for Norwich this year)


----------



## rollinstok (16 Mar 2012)

Isn't the best player for Man Utd the ref ?


----------



## Risex4 (16 Mar 2012)

mangaman said:


> Gerrard has won nothing important


 
Apart from the Champions League 

Wouldn't disagree with any of what you say in isolation, although my response was to ajay saying Gerrard was the best English player of his generation, which is hard to quantify.

If you included Scholes and Becks in there, then I'd put them over Gerrard quite comfortably.

If you rolled it back past the 12 years to include the likes of Schmiechel, the Alan Shearer has to take the plaudits.

If you expand _that_ out to non-English players, then for my money; Roy Keane.

Drogba? Behave...


----------



## mangaman (16 Mar 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Isn't the best player for Man Utd the ref ?


 
No

(And I'm a Norwich fan). 

I think the refs are pretty good in this country (I think the ref in the Champions League semi-final Chelski-Barca was so biaised in favour of Barca it was very suspicious - but no proof of course.)

In the Prem I think it's pretty fair.

Man U get the most penalties (and Norwich the least ) but the table of pens doesn't correlate with the table as a whole.

eg Wigan have got 6 penalties this year compared to Aresnal's 2 


http://www.football-lineups.com/tourn/FA_Premier_League_2011-2012/Stats/Penalties/


----------



## Risex4 (16 Mar 2012)

mangaman said:


> (And I'm a Norwich fan).


 
Really? As an Exeter fan, what on earth did you do to Matt Gill?


----------



## mangaman (16 Mar 2012)

Risex4 said:


> Apart from the Champions League
> 
> Wouldn't disagree with any of what you say in isolation, although my response was to ajay saying Gerrard was the best English player of his generation, which is hard to quantify.
> 
> ...


 
We all love to disagree.

But if I were to vote for the best forward in the last 12 years of the Prem it would be hard.

Ronaldo would be number 1 - no-one scored that many goals in 1 season.

Shearer I agree with although he retired in 2006 so his best years were more than 12 years ago.

I can't understand why you hadn't included Scholes, Becks, Giggs and the Nevilles - they formed the backbone of the best team of the last 12 years by a mile. (and are all still playing)

EDIT : sorry - forgot about Liverpool's win in the Champion's league


----------



## mangaman (16 Mar 2012)

Risex4 said:


> Really? As an Exeter fan, what on earth did you do to Matt Gill?


 
Er

He was crapper than crap on his debut, then injured most of the time.

We got better, he stayed the same? Still he had a good throw (I note his Wiki entry) although that seems to be damning him with faint praise.

He was signed by the old regime - pre Lambert and (unless I've missed something) is not a Premier league player 

*Norwich City*

Gill agreed to sign for Norwich City on 9 June 2009 on a free transfer, which came into effect on 1 July.[3] He made his debut in the opening day 7–1 defeat to Colchester United at Carrow Road. Injury blighted Gill's first season at Carrow Road, and he only managed 10 appearances in all competitions. Gill particularly impressed in the 3-0 win over Bristol Rovers on 1 May 2010. He continued his role of a substitute during the 2010-2011 Championship season, making some appearances off the bench, showcasing his long throw-ins to the fans. Gill was released by Norwich City on 1 June 2011.
Gill returned to his first club Peterborough United on 23 September 2010 on a one month loan deal[4] and made his second debut for the Posh at home to MK Dons.

As an Exeter fan I should be asking you why we signed a duff, injury prone loser who is currently playing for Bristol Rovers in the 4th division, while we have enjoyed back to back promotions and are comfortable in the Prem.

I could argue he was mis-sold, but that wa in the Bryann Gunn era - so nothing to do do with the Mcnulty/Lambert team that have have transformed us and left, inevitably, some rubbish players like Gill behind


----------



## Doseone (16 Mar 2012)

Risex4 said:


> If you expand _that_ out to non-English players, then for my money; Roy Keane.


 
I'd also include the likes of Viera, Zola and Cantona.


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2012)

Just came across this poor sod getting carded for simulation/diving after cracking 3 vertebrae!


----------



## simon.r (21 Mar 2012)

What happened to Forest last night? A team who have scored an average of less than one goal a game this season put _seven_ past Leeds

Funny old game innit?!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

And what about Blackburn beating Sunderland last night?
Are they going to survive the drop?
They seem to be playing much better at the moment.
They were awful.. but then again the teams below them are rubbish.


----------



## Ajay (21 Mar 2012)

Yeh, I think the current bottom 3 will go down, Bolton will be galvinised by recent events and stay up.
Critical games tonight though, will the self-managing Chelsea old boys hand the title to Utd?


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> Yeh, I think the current bottom 3 will go down, Bolton will be galvinised by recent events and stay up.
> Critical games tonight though, will the self-managing Chelsea old boys hand the title to Utd?


 I don't know why Roman didn't just make JT caretaker manager for the last few months of the season


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> I don't know why Roman didn't just make JT caretaker manager for the last few months of the season


he already is isn't he? While Roman controls his puppet RDM to make it looks like it's him....


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> he already is isn't he? While Roman controls his puppet RDM to make it looks like it's him....


 that's what I meant!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2012)

Sorry! I have a bad case of smiley-blindness!

Watching England's brave and Loyal John Terry barking orders the other day while standing by the bench was priceless.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Sorry! I have a bad case of smiley-blindness!
> 
> Watching England's brave and Loyal John Terry barking orders the other day while standing by the bench was priceless.


 

Got the job done though....


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Got the job done though....


he did indeed (can't say this pleases me of course - sorry Ian)

What is Roman going to do now though? Make EB&LJT player/coach with an older manager? Or just re-hire mourinho?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> he did indeed (can't say this pleases me of course - sorry Ian)
> 
> What is Roman going to do now though? Make EB&LJT player/coach with an older manager? Or just re-hire mourinho?


 

Who knows what goes through that idiot's RA's head.

I am happy for RDM to continue at the moment (with JT barking orders in the background.. JT WILL be manager one day anyway).

re JM, I'm not one for going back. I would have said bring him in to settle the ship when AVB was in charge, but that was in desperation. But I have faith in RDM, he seems to have steadied the ship and got the players playing good attacking football again, and getting good results so far. So I am of the thinking of let him continue until the end of the season at least. After all we are still in with a shout of 3 trophies (ok PL perhaps not). 

At least the idiot has not hired that fat Spanish waiter to take over... yegods.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2012)

ha ha, I love that fat spanish waiter. (as I guess you suspected) I never wanted rid of him in the first place.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> ha ha, I love that fat spanish waiter. (as I guess you suspected) I never wanted rid of him in the first place.


 

But he wasn't really very good was he?
He won the CL ok, but that was with his predecessors' team was it not and a lot of luck. That and an FA Cup.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2012)

It's....complicated. He didn't get the best results, no, but he got it, he knows what it means and bought into the whole thing - he still lives in the area, he liked it that much. I don't think the texans helped one little bit for one. And, much as I think Steve Gerrard is a wonderful player, if your star/totem/whatever and your manager don't get on to the point where they barely communicate - one has to go, and SG is too big an asset isn't he?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> It's....complicated. He didn't get the best results, no, but he got it, he knows what it means and bought into the whole thing - he still lives in the area, he liked it that much. I don't think the texans helped one little bit for one. And, much as I think Steve Gerrard is a wonderful player, if your star/totem/whatever and your manager don't get on to the point where they barely communicate - one has to go, and SG is too big an asset isn't he?


 

Indeed, and at least he convinced SG to stay after the overtures from JM. He did well there.

BUT... in love with the place that much that he was very quick to want to go to one of Pool's biggest (and probably these day's one of their most hated) rivals?


----------



## PaulB (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed, and at least he convinced SG to stay after the overtures from JM. He did well there.
> 
> BUT... in love with the place that much that he was very quick to want to go to one of Pool's biggest (and probably these day's one of their most hated) rivals?


What rivals? And we can only judge on what ACTUALLY happened; not what COULD HAVE happened. There's no evidence whatsoever he was going to go anywhere. It's all worthless press speculation.


----------



## PaulB (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> But he wasn't really very good was he?
> He won the CL ok, but that was with his predecessors' team was it not and a lot of luck. That and an FA Cup.


 
LUCK!! Ha ha, that's rich. They gifted the final place to Liverpool did they? Have you forgotten who had to be beaten en-route to the final? And had the ref not given the goal that was a goal, Chelsea would have been embarrassed as ruling it as a goal ensured Chelsea maintained eleven men on the pitch and not go a penalty down. Quickly forgotten that one, innit?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

PaulB said:


> What rivals? And we can only judge on what ACTUALLY happened; not what COULD HAVE happened. There's no evidence whatsoever he was going to go anywhere. It's all worthless press speculation.


 

Yes alright Paul.. that chip still there then?
You know as well as I do that he was sounded out by the idiot for the job and that the FSW wanted the job.


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yes alright Paul.. that chip still there then?
> You know as well as I do that he was sounded out by the idiot for the job and that the FSW wanted the job.


 What was that wanky quote?
Something like, " If you love someone like the Liverpool fans love me, they would want me to be happy at their hated rivals"!!!!!!!
What a tart!


----------



## Ajay (21 Mar 2012)

The FSW has a Champions League winners medal in his collection. Fact.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Mar 2012)

Oh, please, someone enlighten me as to WTF FSW stands for. Is it one of these?

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/FSW


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Oh, please, someone enlighten me as to WTF FSW stands for. Is it one of these?
> 
> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/FSW


 

Fat Spanish Waiter = Benitez


----------



## Dayvo (21 Mar 2012)

Thanks, Ian!


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2012)

Funny. Are your lot gonna do us lot a favour and score again though?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Funny. Are your lot gonna do us lot a favour and score again though?


 
Well it was never a penalty was it?


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well it was never a penalty was it?


 
I'm on GMR. no idea.Lot of city at the mo though, as you would expect.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2012)

bollocks.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

dan_bo said:


> bollocks.


 

indeed


----------



## The Brewer (21 Mar 2012)

Kind of glad the FSW has gone with his non emotion, nice to see Kenny punching the air with pride

Coates goal must be up there for goal of the month/season.


----------



## Doseone (21 Mar 2012)

Yes get in come on u RRRRRRRS


----------



## PaulB (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yes alright Paul.. that chip still there then?
> You know as well as I do that he was sounded out by the idiot for the job and that the FSW wanted the job.


 
Sorry, I got the wrong end of the stick. I thought you meant Steven Gerrard. But I've got no chip about anything. And without having anything to crow about (I sold my tickets for tonight's QPR away to Lee off here) regarding our league position, we do have one cup and knocking on the door of another so it's not all bad for us. You are still in Europe but were deservedly tanked tonight. Deservedly.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

PaulB said:


> Sorry, I got the wrong end of the stick. I thought you meant Steven Gerrard. But I've got no chip about anything. And without having anything to crow about (I sold my tickets for tonight's QPR away to Lee off here) regarding our league position, we do have one cup and knocking on the door of another so it's not all bad for us. You are still in Europe but were deservedly tanked tonight. *Deservedly*.


 
Indeed we were.
It was no penalty.. though our goal seemed to make Man City want the game more.
It's a fair result.


----------



## Doseone (21 Mar 2012)

YYYYYEEEEEEESSSS *******G HAVE IT


----------



## The Brewer (21 Mar 2012)

3~2 oh shoot theres going to be tears herefrom junior


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

Blimey.. who'd have thought it...


----------



## Ajay (21 Mar 2012)

Oh ffs....


----------



## Doseone (21 Mar 2012)




----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2012)

defence just switched off in the last 20 minutes - Skrtel's been good all season, not tonight. Was a cracking goal by Coates though. Mackie changed the game.


----------



## Doseone (21 Mar 2012)




----------



## Ajay (21 Mar 2012)

Yeh, well done, on that performance I'll put a few quid on you coming straight back up next season


----------



## Doseone (21 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> Yeh, well done, on that performance I'll put a few quid on you coming straight back up next season


 
I'll celebrate a win over anyone at the moment, I'm desperate

Despite tonight's result I've got a horrible feeling we'll be back playing Watford next season.


----------



## 3narf (21 Mar 2012)

City2 Chelsea1. GET IN!!


----------



## Funtboy (22 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> defence just switched off in the last 20 minutes - Skrtel's been good all season, not tonight. Was a cracking goal by Coates though. Mackie changed the game.


 
Ralph?


----------



## ceepeebee (22 Mar 2012)

sebastian

shame it was for nowt.


----------



## Doseone (23 Mar 2012)

Funtboy said:


> Ralph?


 
Sadly no longer with us.

Funny how you don't see the comb over much in football these days.


----------



## mangaman (25 Mar 2012)

Now we,ve got 39 points I'm quietly confident we'll stay up. 

And we didn't have any individual stars likely to be poached this summer. The manager won't move, unless it's to a bigger club - and given we've been in the tp half of the Prem most of the time - I don't think he'll move from us. We have one of the best English keepers around and the 2nd highest scorer behind Rooney.

Watch out for a typical Lambert signing - Jonny Howson - 23, hard working - good team player.

He already looks a very decent player at Prem level.

Great times :


----------



## Spartak (26 Mar 2012)

Lambert has made some great 'bargain' signings - Pilkington and Morison have stepped up well.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> I'll celebrate a win over anyone at the moment, I'm desperate
> 
> Despite tonight's result I've got a horrible feeling we'll be back playing Watford next season.


 
Gave up a few weeks back, aside the goal that never was against Bolton, we're a disgrace. I wonder what Hughes actually does in training for us to be so bad?

Zamora has been a waste of money, Barton is a waste of money, SWP is past it and I don't know who to blame for buying a 30 year-old who's managed to get himself sent off twice in his illustrious QPR career. I personally hope unless we need him, and I doubt it'll make any difference, that he never puts the hooped shirt on again, such is the anger I feel toward him at the moment. A great shout out to Diakite too, who managed a yellow and was also perhaps, going for the double. Perhaps next season we can have a 'Sending Off at Home Debut' instead of what we formally knew as a home debut.

In fact, they're all a waste of time, with the exception of Mackie, Kenny and Faurlin who is injured. Wasters, the lot of them.

How glad I'll be to see the back of this season so I can concentrate on laughing at England in the Euros instead.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> Yeh, well done, on that performance I'll put a few quid on you coming straight back up next season


 
In order for us to come straight back up we'd have to quietly disappear the underperformers, which are basically the entire squad with a few exceptions mentioned, as well as somehow make sure that none of our league games are refereed.


----------



## Doseone (26 Mar 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Gave up a few weeks back, aside the goal that never was against Bolton, we're a disgrace. I wonder what Hughes actually does in training for us to be so bad?
> 
> Zamora has been a waste of money, Barton is a waste of money, SWP is past it and I don't know who to blame for buying a 30 year-old who's managed to get himself sent off twice in his illustrious QPR career. I personally hope unless we need him, and I doubt it'll make any difference, that he never puts the hooped shirt on again, such is the anger I feel toward him at the moment. A great shout out to Diakite too, who managed a yellow and was also perhaps, going for the double. Perhaps next season we can have a 'Sending Off at Home Debut' instead of what we formally knew as a home debut.
> 
> ...


 

Yup, can't argue with any of that. As far as I'm concerned most of our signings (both Warnock's and Hughes') have just not turned up. Ferdinand and Traore have shown glimpses but the rest of them can ***k right off and get on someone else's gravy train. Give me 100%ers every time - Derry, Hill, Mackie stand up and take a bow.

I'm a bit disappointed really - if you look at the players we've got we should be good enough to stay up. I look with envy at the likes of Swansea and Norwich, both really good clubs, great managers, no big name egos poncing around on Twitter. Most of all I look at their transfer policies - picking players that fit their tried and tested system rather than the approach we've taken which seems to be get some names in and hope they mesh. Look at Gylfi Sigurdson for Swans - inspired loan.

I'm also disappointed because before the season started I was delighted with Bothroyd and Campbell as our strikers, thought they would be quite a formidable pair and was looking forward to seeing them shake up a few defences. I hope whoever is our manager next season can get those two firing in the Championship.

Going down will not be so bad. This has been a pretty horrible season and I quite like the Championship - almost feel at home there I suppose. It's just a shame that a good player like Leigertwood will wave to us on his way past as we swap places.


----------



## MarkF (28 Mar 2012)

You don't get "proper do" scraps in top level football any more, can't remember the last one, the players fall over before it's can get going. I saw a belter last night, nobody feigning injury, nobody backing down, equalled the world record of sendings off in a match too. Unfortunately I can see it causing us to be relegated (again).


----------



## Doseone (28 Mar 2012)

Milan v Barca . . . . . .like watching paint dry. Some of the best players on the planet but the match is dull dull dull. Give me Premier League. And Iniesta looks like one of the puppets from Thunderbirds.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (29 Mar 2012)

MarkF said:


> You don't get "proper do" scraps in top level football any more, can't remember the last one, the players fall over before it's can get going. I saw a belter last night, nobody feigning injury, nobody backing down, equalled the world record of sendings off in a match too. Unfortunately I can see it causing us to be relegated (again).





Crawley aren't making too many friends by all accounts and their manager doesn't help with his constant moaning. There were a couple of hefty punches in that melee which stopped the Bradford keeper from any more shenanigans!
It is surprising how players don't mind getting involved in a scrap but a slight bit of contact during play and they fall over like pansies!


----------



## Ashtrayhead (29 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> Milan v Barca . . . . . .like watching paint dry. Some of the best players on the planet but the match is dull dull dull. Give me Premier League. And Iniesta looks like one of the puppets from Thunderbirds.


 

And Puyol looks like a melted puppet.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> Milan v Barca . . . . . .like watching paint dry. Some of the best players on the planet but the match is dull dull dull. Give me Premier League. And Iniesta looks like one of the puppets from Thunderbirds.


 
Each to their own. I really enjoyed it, it's not Barcelona's fault that they are so good that their opponents refuse to "engage". Give me that football over Premier League "Work the line", "Hoof and hope" & "Hit the channels" any day.


----------



## Doseone (29 Mar 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> And Puyol looks like a melted puppet.


 Although Gerard Pique seems to do ok....plays a match for Barcelona, drives home in his Ferrari then gets an oily rub down from Shakira. Tough life


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> Crawley aren't making too many friends by all accounts and their manager doesn't help with his constant moaning. There were a couple of hefty punches in that melee which stopped the Bradford keeper from any more shenanigans!
> It is surprising how players don't mind getting involved in a scrap but a slight bit of contact during play and they fall over like pansies!


 
The opinion here is that Crawley had it coming, it was Bradford who blew up first, it could have been anybody, they are an intensely annoying outfit. It's interesting to read the indignation and rightiousness in the media when the truth is, 99% of people who viewed the vid will have enjoyed it immensely, much better than watching the 90 minutes of humdrum L2 footie that preceded it.


----------



## Doseone (1 Apr 2012)

Saw this today - harsh, but it made me chuckle.

Man City last 7 games: WWWLWWD. Chelsea last 7 games: DLWLWLD. Liverpool last 7 games: ROFLMAO


----------



## Spartak (8 Apr 2012)

In todays paper Paul Ince is offering his services to Wolves in an attempt to keep them in the Premier League..........
.......too little too late, me thinks !


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2012)

Balotelli=  enough said. 
Another title to Man U


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Balotelli=  enough said.
> Another title to Man U


Great shame that $ity, the richest club in the world, can't win the league


----------



## marshmella (8 Apr 2012)

Spartak said:


> In todays paper Paul Ince is offering his services to Wolves in an attempt to keep them in the Premier League..........
> .......too little too late, me thinks !


Just a bit me thinks.


----------



## Spartak (8 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1800201, member: 9609"]Anyone got any predictions for the top 6 and the European places
[/quote]

Man Utd.
Man City
Arsenal
Newcastle
Tottenham
Chelsea


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Apr 2012)

11 13 man United did not look like worthy champions today, although Ashley Young dived for his 7th penalty since 2010 - the most of any Premiership player in the same time period.

Nothing really changes - the refereeing this season just gets worse and worse and we've had another man sent off and correspondingly had more points robbed from us. (Shame on the FA for being so useless as to let muppets like Lee Mason 'referee' a match). Our remaining 6 fixtures are all going to be refereed apparently, so I would have thought there's a fairly high chance we'll be going down with officiating of the standard seen today. Forget the players on the pitch - the Chelsea, Tottenham, Man City or United...no it's the referee we have to watch out for.

A good goal from Scholes, an admirable player, overshadowed by the actions of a cheating little runt.


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2012)

I thought City were well outplayed by Arsenal, you would not have guessed that they needed to win! With the same squad they'd fail next year too, there isn''t a "team" there, when Arsenal got on top they fell apart very quickly.

QPR sacked Warnock and then got a glamour manager with glamour agent and some glamour signings. A shed load of wage cash wasted on the wrong players, unwanted players that the selling clubs were more than happy to let leave. Going down.


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2012)

So Wolves sacked McCarthy, QPR sacked Warnock and looks like both clubs could be going down.
But whose going to join them Bolton, Wigan or Blackburn ? 
Each clubs chairman have kept faith all season, during very testing times !


----------



## Manonabike (9 Apr 2012)

Spartak said:


> So Wolves sacked McCarthy, QPR sacked Warnock and looks like both clubs could be going down.
> But whose going to join them Bolton, Wigan or Blackburn ?
> Each clubs chairman have kept faith all season, during very testing times !


 

That is an interesting point. Although I think QPR will scape the drop.

I hope Wigan survives relegation again.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Apr 2012)

Amazing to hear Mancini say Ballotelli won't be played for the rest of the season, and that he'd be quite happy to get shot of him. Not that you could disagree. The man is a disgrace. That first tackle yesterday was horrible. Ans then the %^£^*%$£%% follows up by carrying on in the same vein for the rest of the match? He's a thug, and a genuine threat to the career of any player who shares a field with him.


----------



## Glenn (9 Apr 2012)

Ballotelli should have been booked 5 - 10 mins before his lunge on Song, for kicking the ball into the crowd, after play stopped for him being offside. The only bad thing about yesterdays result, RVP (hasn't scored in 3 now) didn't score, he's my FA fantasy football captain.


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2012)

Football today is crap.The owners of Man City looked a happy bunch in the stands yesterday.For one i am glad that money has not bought them the title.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2012)

swee'pea99 said:


> Amazing to hear Mancini say Ballotelli won't be played for the rest of the season, and that he'd be quite happy to get shot of him. Not that you could disagree. The man is a disgrace. That first tackle yesterday was horrible. Ans then the %^£^*%$£%% follows up by carrying on in the same vein for the rest of the match? He's a thug, and a genuine threat to the career of any player who shares a field with him.


 Mancini continually berates Balotelli (with some reason) but he's the man, who against all advice, wasted £23m on him, selects him frequently and uses him as a scapegoat to conceal his own errors and failings IMO.
Mancini has overseen a 'team' assembled with money and is riven by strife and internal wrangling. The list of in-fighting is endless from training ground punch-ups to Tevez refusing to go on as sub.
It's good to see that money can't necessarily buy success and it shows, whatever you may think of United and Ferguson, that a team with spirit and cohesion can over achieve.


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2012)

rich p said:


> It's good to see that money can't necessarily buy success and it shows, whatever you may think of United and Ferguson, that a team with spirit and cohesion can over achieve.



??????

Rooney, Ferdinand, Carrick, Jones, Berbatov, Young, De Gea .............


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2012)

Spartak said:


> So Wolves sacked McCarthy, QPR sacked Warnock and looks like both clubs could be going down.
> But whose going to join them Bolton, Wigan or Blackburn ?
> Each clubs chairman have kept faith all season, during very testing times !


 
I think (and hope) that QPR will go down. I think Wigan will stay up, they are playing good football and had the confidence to take the game to Chelsea, they were excellent. They might need 4-6 points from their last 2 games but whatever they need, I think they'll get. Toss up between Bolton & Blackburn.


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2012)

postman said:


> Football today is crap.The owners of Man City looked a happy bunch in the stands yesterday.For one i am glad that money has not bought them the title.


 
But it is money that provides all the titles in all the top leagues. I think football today is better than it has ever been.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Apr 2012)

postman said:


> Football today is crap.The owners of Man City looked a happy bunch in the stands yesterday.For one i am glad that money has not bought them the title.


Try watching the rubbish served up in the seventies and eighties before you say that.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Apr 2012)

_'m off to see Brighton and hove albion v reading tomorrow evening...._


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Apr 2012)

MarkF said:


> I thought City were well outplayed by Arsenal, you would not have guessed that they needed to win! With the same squad they'd fail next year too, there isn''t a "team" there, when Arsenal got on top they fell apart very quickly.
> 
> QPR sacked Warnock and then got a glamour manager with glamour agent and some glamour signings. A shed load of wage cash wasted on the wrong players, unwanted players that the selling clubs were more than happy to let leave. Going down.


 
Mark Hughes, a glamour manager? Glamour signings in the shape of Joey Barton? Don't think so. Our signings were made of desperation, given the time we had left after Ecclestone and Briatore left the club to Fernandes. Nothing glamour about it at all, less still the last 10 years at Loftus Road.

I do believe you may be confusing us with Man City or Chelsea perhaps.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Apr 2012)

Great win for Norwich at Spurs today! I was down there the last time we turned them over - must have been 20 years ago now!! May enjoy an ale or two tonight to celebrate.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Great win for Norwich at Spurs today! I was down there the last time we turned them over - must have been 20 years ago now!! May enjoy an ale or two tonight to celebrate.


 

A great result indeed.
Very grateful for that.
If we beat our neighbours later by 2 goals we jump above the vile Spurtz in the table


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Apr 2012)

Newcastle have a great chance of fourth place now, Spurs are looking increasingly fragile.

And my second team, Dagenham and Redbridge are hauling themselves to safety in League Two after looking doomed a few months ago.


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Great win for Norwich at Spurs today! I was down there the last time we turned them over - must have been 20 years ago now!! May enjoy an ale or two tonight to celebrate.



Paul Lambert for Manager of the Season ?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1801365, member: 9609"]It could be a very interesting game when we come and visit you in the beginning of may.[/quote]


Sorry, who is 'we'?
Sorry, just remembered, Geordies...

No worries on that front I'm afraid...

Geordies haven't won at the Bridge in a league match since 1986.
And we do seem to be one of your bogie teams.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2012)

Spartak said:


> ??????
> 
> Rooney, Ferdinand, Carrick, Jones, Berbatov, Young, De Gea .............


 I didn't say that you don't have to spend money to win the title but that it is not enough in itself. Team spirit is stilla pre-requisite.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Apr 2012)

Spartak said:


> Paul Lambert for Manager of the Season ?


 
He's got to be a candidate- two successive promotions and a possible top half of the prem table finish- genius!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2012)

Glow worm said:


> He's got to be a candidate- two successive promotions and a possible top half of the prem table finish- genius!


 

yup, he's done spectacularly well.


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Mark Hughes, a glamour manager? Glamour signings in the shape of Joey Barton? Don't think so. Our signings were made of desperation, given the time we had left after Ecclestone and Briatore left the club to Fernandes. Nothing glamour about it at all, less still the last 10 years at Loftus Road.
> 
> I do believe you may be confusing us with Man City or Chelsea perhaps.


 
You are a piddly PL club. Mark Hughes and his uber agent thought he was too big for Fulham, an established piddly PL club.  What desperation? You'd been promoted to the PL and all it's money, you were in a "successful" QPR phase. You are paying Joey 80k a week and he doesn't even make "glamour", you've been had! You've gone about PL survival in entirely the wrong way just like my club did, that led to a 11 year linear decline that hasn't bottomed out yet.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Apr 2012)

MarkF said:


> You are a piddly PL club. Mark Hughes and his uber agent thought he was too big for Fulham, an established piddly PL club.  What desperation? You'd been promoted to the PL and all it's money, you were in a "successful" QPR phase. You are paying Joey 80k a week and he doesn't even make "glamour", you've been had! You've gone about PL survival in entirely the wrong way just like my club did, that led to a 11 year linear decline that hasn't bottomed out yet.


 
You sound like a Leeds fan, which may explain your attitude problem..?

Your assessment of the QPR is entirely wrong, Barton is a prick granted, but if you think we've had anything but a year on year decline before last season, then you know nothing about my club, so get yourself more of a clue before you start harping nonsense.

It was you that mentioned 'glamour', your use of word, not mine.


----------



## Ajay (10 Apr 2012)

Yeh, of course, I always said Carroll was a great signing


----------



## rollinstok (10 Apr 2012)

For two crap teams ( and I support Liverpool ) it was a very entertaining game tonight.. a comedy of errors
Hope we pull ourselves together for the bitters this weekend


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Apr 2012)

Be nice if Liverpool won their semi-final.


----------



## Maz (10 Apr 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Be nice if Liverpool won their semi-final.


Who will play in net I wonder. Reina's still serving his ban (I think) and their 2nd keeper Doni (?) got sent off today.

On the plus side...the football leagues highest goal-scoring team, The Blades, won again tonight. C'mon you red and white wizards!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Apr 2012)

Back from the game tonight...1-0 ..oops..oh well. I was in the north stand right behind the goal...readings free kick goal was ace even if they are the enemy....then we missed the penalty ...i was so close i could have reached out an given him a smack...ref was a joke...but a good game i thought


----------



## PaulB (11 Apr 2012)

Was at Ewok last night and couldn't believe the team Dalglish picked! OK, he might have said to the journeymen 'get out there and play your way into the semi-final' but when our best player wasn't even on the bench, it said a lot about his priorities this season. To say t'rurvurs are a disgrace to the league is perhaps an understatement and any team who loses to them deserves the ignominy headed in their direction and when even a ten-man team of strangers beat you, it's goodnight Vienna. 

Be interesting to see who Liverpool pick as the reserve keeper for Saturday. Jones has to be in goal but we don't have another keeper on the books. I would expect the bitters to batter him in the hope they get him sent off. After all, they know no other way to go about getting a win.


----------



## mangaman (11 Apr 2012)

Spartak said:


> Paul Lambert for Manager of the Season ?


 
Should be really - although if Newcastle get into the CL it will be Pardew, otherwise probably Fergie for a change.

Lambert has always instilled the "team spirit" to which richP refers.

He's done it since taking over when we were practically bottom of League 1.

It's amazing the way he buys players in from the lower leagues and they suddenly seem like world beaters. The latest are Howson and Bennet from Leeds and Peterborough we bought in March.

Both good in the Championship - already looking a million dollars in the Premier

Or look at John Ruddy - probably the best English qualified keeper around after Joe Hart - he was on Everton's books when we signed him but had been loaned out like mad - they obviously didn't rate him and couldn't offload him.

He played for 10 teams, mainly on loan, before joining Norwich and he's only 25!

Since joining Norwich he's been nothing short of brilliant for 2 seasons.

I believe there are only 4 keepers in the Prem who are English qualified and Paul Robinson and Ben Foster have retired from International football. So we have 2 Premiership English keepers. Both young and talented, but Ruddy seems nowhere near the squad??

If 'Arry takes over he may put him in seeing his amazing save against them the other day though.


----------



## MarkF (11 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> You sound like a Leeds fan, which may explain your attitude problem..?
> 
> Your assessment of the QPR is entirely wrong, Barton is a prick granted, but if you think we've had anything but a year on year decline before last season, then you know nothing about my club, so get yourself more of a clue before you start harping nonsense.
> 
> It was you that mentioned 'glamour', your use of word, not mine.


 
I don't have an attitude problem nor am I a Leeds fan.I said that QPR are a piddly PL club and were in a successful QPR phase when you sacked your manager, I stand by that. BTW you know zippo about year on year decline compared to me. 

My team - year by year to today.
Premier league
17th
Relegated
Championship
15th
19th
Relegated
League 1
11th
11th
Relegated
League 2
10th
11th
14th
18th
21st At the mo' but still time to hit the heady heights of 22nd.


----------



## Doseone (11 Apr 2012)

MarkF said:


> I don't have an attitude problem nor am I a Leeds fan.I said that QPR are a piddly PL club and were in a successful QPR phase when you sacked your manager, I stand by that. BTW you know zippo about year on year decline compared to me.
> 
> My team - year by year to today.
> Premier league
> ...


 
That'll be Bradford then. That is some decline, I hope you stay up but not at Hereford's expense.

Your comments about QPR are ill informed, it's probably just a bit of Schadenfreude on your part, but you should get your facts right before you start slinging mud.

I certainly don't think Mark Hughes is a glory manager, he might think he is in his own eyes but he wasn't seen that way by a large section of QPR fans who were very fond of Warnock. I do have concerns about the link with Kia Joorabchian and the potential for conflict of interest, but it appears he was not the agent for any of Hughes' _"glory" _ signings in January.


----------



## Glenn (11 Apr 2012)

My team is easy;
1919 promoted to 1st division from 5th place,
1920 - present day, stayed in top flight of English football.


----------



## The Brewer (11 Apr 2012)

Glenn said:


> My team is easy;
> 1919 promoted to 1st division from 5th place,
> 1920 - present day, stayed in top flight of English football.


Arsenal that'll be......Shame about Alan Davies's recent comments


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Apr 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Arsenal that'll be......Shame about Alan Davies's recent comments


I dunno, he made a lot of sense.


----------



## The Brewer (11 Apr 2012)

Well he did try to buy an apology so maybe he did see sense


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Apr 2012)

Well done to the QPR - a well earned 3-0 victory and we need a good result now on Saturday against the Baggies. Made up!

And Mark F, if you're Bradford then good luck to your team. Ever since the fire I've always had time for your lot. A proud tradition at your club and some decline like you mention but that's football.

I'm afraid there is a tendency to lump QPR in with the glamour boys, but it just isn't the case. Even when we were...ahem...'the richest club in the world' we had mostly loan signings under a board that would have taken us to the wall if Fernandes hadn't been there to take over. Only time will tell but our domination of the Championship last season was with a squad worth considerably less than other teams in the same division, and it was truly the only good piece of news in amidst a hideous decade or so.

And no, I didn't want Warnock to go either - a great bloke either way who deserves massive credit but he wasn't sacked in the middle of a successful phase because he wouldn't have been sacked if we had been? As for Hughes being a glory manager, I say again, nope.


----------



## jjc89 (12 Apr 2012)

Does this include Euro football or it just just English? In any case did anyone see the Dortmund v Bayern game tonight? What a finale!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Apr 2012)

Is Ribery still doing the business for Bayern?


----------



## Ashtrayhead (12 Apr 2012)

I noticed that Bayern lost.
I have a soft spot for St Pauli in Germany (apart from their brown kit!) and keep an eye out for their results. There's a good couple of videos on youtube of their fans.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Apr 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> I noticed that Bayern lost.
> I have a soft spot for St Pauli in Germany (apart from their brown kit!) and keep an eye out for their results. There's a good couple of videos on youtube of their fans.


 
I've got one of their t-shirts but yes, it's pretty bad, bad like Credit-Agricole's cycling top bad.


----------



## strofiwimple (12 Apr 2012)

Glenn said:


> My team is easy;
> 1919 promoted to 1st division from 5th place,
> 1920 - present day, stayed in top flight of English football.


"Promoted" from 5th place?
Bought your place you mean!!
Know your football history-as much as i admire Wengers approach to the game I dont like the fact that Barnsley were robbed of their righful place in the top division for a zillion years because Arsenal bribed their way that season-sad in two ways-they would have got there very soon after and Barnsley might have gone on to greater things-funny ol' game.


----------



## MarkF (12 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Well done to the QPR - a well earned 3-0 victory and we need a good result now on Saturday against the Baggies. Made up!
> 
> And Mark F, if you're Bradford then good luck to your team. Ever since the fire I've always had time for your lot. A proud tradition at your club and some decline like you mention but that's football.
> 
> ...


 
The relegation pressure must be starting to get to folk, I did not lump QPR in with the glamour boys !  It's not personal, I like QPR, I support Bradford, I gravitate to the undergdogs....................IMO you've got a glamour manager and made glamour signings, *for QPR*, I hope it works out for you but I don't think it will. Hopefully the club has budgeted for the worst?

The run it looks very hard indeed, I reckon 3 points at WBA are essential and they don't have a great home record. Good luck.


----------



## Glenn (12 Apr 2012)

strofiwimple said:


> "Promoted" from 5th place?
> Bought your place you mean!!
> Know your football history-as much as i admire Wengers approach to the game I dont like the fact that Barnsley were robbed of their righful place in the top division for a zillion years because Arsenal bribed their way that season-sad in two ways-they would have got there very soon after and Barnsley might have gone on to greater things-funny ol' game.


 
I know about Sir Henry Norris and his alleged actions, along with his plan to uncover match fixing between Liverpool & Man Utd on the last game of the previous season. Like you say though, it's a funny ol game, money ruled the game then too.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I've got one of their t-shirts but yes, it's pretty bad, bad like Credit-Agricole's cycling top bad.


 

Probably have one of the best logos of any football club.






I am a HSV fan myself.
Go across to watch a game 2 or 3 times a year.

There is a real possibility of HSV meeting St Pauli in the relegation/Promotion game.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Apr 2012)

I met a few members of their women's team at an alternative World Cup around ten years ago now.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Apr 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22VZ2FbUKao


My Greek favs...

Bring out yer' Ultra vids, the more noise and colour the better.


----------



## Doseone (12 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Bring out yer' Ultra vids, the more noise and colour the better.


 
I was watching THIS thinking, my word, those crazy Greek football fans...... until it slowly dawned on me......this was indoors.......for a basketball match


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> I was watching THIS thinking, my word, those crazy Greek football fans...... until it slowly dawned on me......this was indoors.......for a basketball match


 
Yep, a lot of the Greek teams as you probably know are 'multisport' so have multiple sports played under the same banner, or 'team'.

It would be the equivalent of Manchester United having an Olympic diving team, or Chelsea having a Range Rover Polo squad (sorry Ian).


----------



## Doseone (12 Apr 2012)

Or Wigan having a Handball team.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Apr 2012)

Can someone please tell me why is that when someone misses a goal in football, everyone stands clutching the back of their heads as if their brain is about to leak out??

I mean. WHY?


----------



## Glenn (13 Apr 2012)

The same reason as they are "over the moon"


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Apr 2012)

At the end of the day, it's a game of two halves...


----------



## Doseone (13 Apr 2012)

"Sick as a parrot" has always puzzled me. Are parrots well known for having poor health?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> "Sick as a parrot" has always puzzled me. Are parrots well known for having poor health?



A place where I used to work there was a lady who if anyone asked for a headache tablet used to say "better have one quick before the parrots eat em all"


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2012)

Chris Waddle must be the least interesting, trite, cliché-laden expert summariser in a field not blessed by wit and insight.


----------



## Ajay (14 Apr 2012)

Ajay said:


> Yeh, of course, I always said Carroll was a great signing


Whoop whoop, time to celebrate with a few pints of Bitter :-)


----------



## iLB (14 Apr 2012)

City piling on the pressure to Utd beating Norwich 5-1 away, squeaky bum time for sir Alex tomorrow.

I fancy Chelsea vs Liverpool for the Fa cup final...


----------



## Noodley (14 Apr 2012)

Boom! Hibs in the Scottish Cup Final.


----------



## rollinstok (14 Apr 2012)

Excellent goal for Andy Carroll, he might/might not have what it takes to be a top class striker... he gives 100% every time though.


----------



## Glow worm (14 Apr 2012)

iLB said:


> City piling on the pressure to Utd beating Norwich 5-1 away,


 
 it was 6 in the end


----------



## Doseone (14 Apr 2012)

Glow worm said:


> it was 6 in the end


 
Not nice when it happens to your team, but we all have off days. Norwich are a good side who have more than held their own this season. Focus on your result against Tottenham!


----------



## Glow worm (14 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> Not nice when it happens to your team, but we all have off days. Norwich are a good side who have more than held their own this season. Focus on your result against Tottenham!


 
Cheers D- I can't really be disappointed after such a great season. I guess the difference in class was bound to tell, especially towards the end of the game, but at least we are safe and can plan for next season.


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2012)

Well my team (Stockport) conceded an injury time equalizer but we are still celebrating 
A 3rd successive relegation avoided with 2 games still to go (phew)


----------



## Ashtrayhead (14 Apr 2012)

Marvelous fighback from Pompey to delay relegation for another game......
and I backed the winner of the Grand National at 40/1 !!!


----------



## Manonabike (14 Apr 2012)

rich p said:


> Chris Waddle must be the least interesting, trite, cliché-laden expert summariser in a field not blessed by wit and insight.


 

Love it as an England player though


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2012)

Manonabike said:


> Love it as an England player though


 His favourite phrase when a player has a 1/2 chance or a free kick from 25 yards is "He's gotta work the keeper from there"

This from a bloke who (in)famously failed to work the German keeper from 12 yards.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Apr 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Cheers D- I can't really be disappointed after such a great season. I guess the difference in class was bound to tell, especially towards the end of the game, but at least we are safe and can plan for next season.


It's not so much about class at this end of the season, but the strength of the squads. Teams like Man City can rest players to keep them fresh to the end whereas the likes of Norwich need to be constantly at full strength just to survive.

And 6-0 to West Ham, we might make the automatic promotion places yet!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2012)

*THIS* is very sad.

Ex-Italy under-21 footballer Piermario Morosini has died following a suspected heart attack on the pitch, football officials say.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2012)

Good luck, Chelsea.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Apr 2012)

I never thought I'd say this, but C'MON CHELSKI!

Absorbing game and a well taken goal.


----------



## iLB (18 Apr 2012)

eassaaay


----------



## musa (18 Apr 2012)

we shall see in a weeks time ..arsenal nxt for chelsea 3 days time


----------



## Doseone (18 Apr 2012)

Well done chelsea, excellent result. It was a bit heart in mouth in the last minute though.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Apr 2012)

Good game that well done chelski.


----------



## Brandane (19 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> Well done chelsea, excellent result. It was a bit heart in mouth in the last minute though.


 
It's only half-time though! The way Barcelona were still playing possession football for the last 15 minutes and showing very little urgency to get into the penalty box would tend to show that they are confident that they can turn things round in the 2nd leg. I think the OTT press reaction has set Chelsea up for a fall next week!


----------



## mangaman (19 Apr 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Cheers D- I can't really be disappointed after such a great season. I guess the difference in class was bound to tell, especially towards the end of the game, but at least we are safe and can plan for next season.


 
Yes - Man City thrashed us at their place as well.

They're the only team that has - we've had a great season overall - and can only improve with all the young players he's bringing in.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2012)

mangaman said:


> Yes - *Man City thrashed us at their place as well*.
> 
> *They're the only team that has* - we've had a great season overall - and can only improve with all the young players he's bringing in.


 
The funny thing is. My work colleague who sits opposite me is a Norwich supporter (st holder). Our GM is a Man City fan (armchair). Man City fan said that they were due to thrash someone soon. Norwich supporter said it wouldn't be them as no one had thrashed them this season....


----------



## mangaman (19 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The funny thing is. My work colleague who sits opposite me is a Norwich supporter (st holder). Our GM is a Man City fan (armchair). Man City fan said that they were due to thrash someone soon. Norwich supporter said it wouldn't be them as no one had thrashed them this season....


 
Crikey - he must have a short memory!

You could send him this link (especially if you don't like him)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/15901844


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2012)

mangaman said:


> Crikey - he must have a short memory!
> 
> You could send him this link (especially if you don't like him)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/15901844


 
LOL, indeed...will bring that up with him


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2012)

Can't believe I'm saying this............


COME ON CHELSEA! STUFF IT UP THE SMUG FJECKERS!


----------



## PaulB (24 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this............
> 
> 
> COME ON CHELSEA! STUFF IT UP THE SMUG FJECKERS!


 
Not going to happen. In my Mystic Meg mode, I predict.....another year will go by and London will remain a European Cup-free zone. 

It's going to get Messi.


----------



## User482 (24 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> Not going to happen. In my Mystic Meg mode, I predict.....another year will go by and London will remain a European Cup-free zone.
> 
> It's going to get Messi.


 
Probably. Regardless though, it's a remarkable achievement by Chelsea, considering all their well-publicised problems this season.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2012)

User482 said:


> Probably. Regardless though, it's a remarkable achievement by Chelsea, considering all their well-publicised problems this season.


understatement. An amazing achievement.


----------



## PaulB (24 Apr 2012)

User482 said:


> Probably. Regardless though, it's a remarkable achievement by Chelsea, considering all their well-publicised problems this season.


 
It's a truly remarkable achievement by their well-liked manager Roberto Di Matteo. All the other English teams showed how ordinary our league has become now (so ordinary, my team treat it with disdain and don't even bother trying anymore!) by taking an early exit but Chelsea are 1-0 up at the half-way stage of the semi-final! It's Chelsea who are holding England's end up! Good luck to them but that is a hostile environment in which to try and emerge the victor.


----------



## User482 (24 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's not so much about class at this end of the season, but the strength of the squads. Teams like Man City can rest players to keep them fresh to the end whereas the likes of Norwich need to be constantly at full strength just to survive.
> 
> And 6-0 to West Ham, we might make the automatic promotion places yet!


 
SJ, I went to the Bristol City game, and watched the Leicester game last night on TV. You wouldn't think it was the same team! We were dreadful against Bristol, all bar the first 25 minutes, whereas I thought we were pretty slick last night, and better finishing would have made the scoreline reflect our dominance.

Can't see Coventry doing us a favour though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2012)

User482 said:


> SJ, I went to the Bristol City game, and watched the Leicester game last night on TV. You wouldn't think it was the same team! We were dreadful against Bristol, all bar the first 25 minutes, whereas I thought we were pretty slick last night, and better finishing would have made the scoreline reflect our dominance.
> 
> Can't see Coventry doing us a favour though.


Coventry are relegated which often has the effect of lifting the tension a team's been under all season and get's them playing well, and Southampton will be feeling the pressure as they looked certs for automatic promotion all season. We can but hope!


----------



## PaulB (24 Apr 2012)

Well this is a SCINTILLATING game! It's got EVERYthing. Personally, I can't see Terry surviving that. He has let his team, his manager, his travelling fans and his future earnings down very badly by showing just what a bully-boy thug he is. I'd fire him if I were Di Matteo. He should at least strip him of his captaincy.


----------



## Doseone (24 Apr 2012)

This is tense, even worse trying to follow it on the web. My 9yr old Chelsea crazy son was in tears when the 2nd goal went in and jumping for joy when Ramires scored.

I really hope they can hold on. JT silly boy by all accounts.


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2012)

15 minutes to go... C'mon BARCA!!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2012)

Now THAT is entertaining. Fanchuffingtastic game.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2012)

Torres..?!. always knew the lad was class


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2012)

Awwww NO!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2012)

Well done chelsea. That's cheered me up no end.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2012)

I'm only following it online, but what an awesome game. i'm no Chelsea fan, but hat's off to them.

And even better, JT has to miss the final.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2012)

And, just to reiterate, I think that's bloody hilarious.


----------



## User169 (24 Apr 2012)

"Football. Bloody Hell!"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2012)

Amazing performance. Can they muster a side for the final?


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> And even better, JT has to miss the final.


 
Couldn't happen to a nicer fella


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2012)

I


GregCollins said:


> Amazing performance. Can they muster a side for the final?


I reckon DiMatteo'll be poiishing his boots.


----------



## Doseone (24 Apr 2012)

Fantastic result, well done Chelsea. I hope Cahill's injury isn't too serious or they'll have no defenders for the final.

Just want Bayern to win tomorrow now.


----------



## tiswas-steve (24 Apr 2012)

I have just woke up half the neighbourhood, over the Chelsea performence, denfence wise they were incredible. JT seriously must hang his head down and the excuse he gave about shifting his weight so his knee accidently went up is sorrowful. Torres.......... just earnt that 50 mill pricetag in one goal, only thing niggling me is have they got 11 players they can field for the final ?

COME ON THE BLUE BOYS !!!!!!!


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Apr 2012)

That was tense... well done them! 
Trouble is if they win the final, Newcastle can't qualify for the Champions' League in 4th place....just have to get above Arsenal then! lol


----------



## Monsieur Remings (25 Apr 2012)

John Terry is a sad character, end of. His Champion's League efforts include a missed penalty and now a red card, missing a final they're more likely to win. I dread to think of the chants he'll be subject to from the away end come this Saturday, and that's aside the likelihood of his being convicted for a racist slur.

I can't stand them it's true but they played the only way they could tonight - they got the away goal and held on. Barcelona did their best by trying to score the perfect goal by playing into the centre of the box _a la Wenger _stylee, meeting nothing but a very organised defensive wall. De Matteo is better than average, let's put it that way.

But I don't want the Falangists to win either, so good luck Bayern.


----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> John Terry is a sad character, end of. His Champion's League efforts include a missed penalty and now a red card, missing a final they're more likely to win. I dread to think of the chants he'll be subject to from the away end come this Saturday, and that's aside the likelihood of his being convicted for a racist slur.
> 
> I can't stand them it's true but they played the only way they could tonight - they got the away goal and held on. Barcelona did their best by trying to score the perfect goal by playing into the centre of the box _a la Wenger _stylee, meeting nothing but a very organised defensive wall. De Matteo is better than average, let's put it that way.
> 
> But I don't want the Falangists to win either, so good luck Bayern.


 
I found myself agreeing with every word there. So, we think Terry can wave his knighthood goodbye?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> That was tense... well done them!
> Trouble is if they win the final, Newcastle can't qualify for the Champions' League in 4th place....just have to get above Arsenal then! lol


Haven't they changed the rules? I thought the winners didn't get a free pass to the next year's competition


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

I was reduced to 'watching' the MBM coverage on the Grauniad, and then catching the goals on the news, but this is a great result. A great victory for football, a great victory for honesty, and wonderful to see Barcelona turfed out. I hope Real win the final, but, really, that's almost beside the point now. Chelsea have saved civilisation from the curse of tiki-tacky. The only downside is that The Special One won't get to stuff them again, but La Liga says it all.

And that was never even a foul. JT just had a bit of a nervous twitch. Sure, Sanchez went down like a sack of spuds, but, hey, the entire Barca team spent half the night horizontal, complaining about their mascara running or something......


----------



## musa (25 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Haven't they changed the rules? I thought the winners didn't get a free pass to the next year's competition



No, rules still the same.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

musa said:


> No, rules still the same.


I stand corrected. That would be very tough on Newcastle, then.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Apr 2012)

...or Arsenal.


----------



## musa (25 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I stand corrected. That would be very tough on Newcastle, then.



Yeah probably more difficult for Newcastle, they'll need to get through the qualifiers. Arsenal proven they can manage. Shame they can't do it for the league


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> ...or Arsenal.


I stand corrected once again!


----------



## Brandane (25 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> but this is a great result. A great victory for football, a great victory for honesty,


 
What? The Chelsea team contains one of the biggest play acting, diving cheats I have ever seen. Didier Drogba. As for playing football, you surely cannot be serious in thinking that over the 2 legs, Chelsea played better football than Barcelona?


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Apr 2012)

It's not about playing the game, it's winning. Er....


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2012)

Drogba is one of the top 5 players in europe in the last ten years.


----------



## defy-one (25 Apr 2012)

Chelsea took there chances, didn't play well or have much of the ball, and lady luck was shining down for Messi to miss that penalty. Once that happened - you knew an upset was on the cards!

Chelsea won't win it - they have no proper central defenders to fill those positions and without Terry (lock up your wives) , I don't give them much hope.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I was reduced to 'watching' the MBM coverage on the Grauniad, and then catching the goals on the news, but this is a great result. A great victory for football, a great victory for honesty, and *wonderful to see Barcelona turfed out. I hope Real win the final*, but, really, that's almost beside the point now. Chelsea have saved civilisation from the curse of tiki-tacky. The only downside is that The Special One won't get to stuff them again, but La Liga says it all.
> 
> And that was never even a foul. JT just had a bit of a nervous twitch. Sure, Sanchez went down like a sack of spuds, but, hey, the entire Barca team spent half the night horizontal, complaining about their mascara running or something......


 
and he calls himself a socialist!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> What? The Chelsea team contains one of the biggest play acting, diving cheats I have ever seen. Didier Drogba. As for playing football, you surely cannot be serious in thinking that over the 2 legs, Chelsea played better football than Barcelona?


the scoreline tells the story. Barcelona were brainless - Chelsea were sublime. If Messi had half the talent of Meireles, it would be Barcelona in the final, but it looks to me as if he's been at the pies.. http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/apr/25/plan-b-barcelona-chelsea 

We've seen that Barcelona are no longer a match for the wonder that is The Special One, and, had they gone through to play the final against Real, the result was a foregone conclusion - at least we now have a contest in prospect.

Your accusations against Chelsea are completely unfounded and Didier Drogba should be made a papal knight, OBE, Lord of the Manor of Chelsea and given a free telly license.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Apr 2012)

Great result for Chelsea last night.

Gotta a funny feeling bayern might just get through tonight.

Anyway as a long suffering west ham supporter I will be off to upton park on Saturday to see if we can beat hull city on the last game of the season and give us a chance of getting automatic promotion.

Although to be honest it looks like the play offs as I can't see Southampton losing to Coventry.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> and he calls himself a socialist!


it's a little known fact that The Special One is a card-carrying member of the Fabians


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> We've seen that Barcelona are no longer a match for the wonder that is The Special One, and, had they gone through to play the final against Real, the result was a foregone conclusion - at least we now have a contest in prospect.


 

Far FAR too early to come to that conclusion. Let 'em rest their legs a bit and see what happens next season. Really, all they needed last night was to still have Ivanovic to nob one in. Alas they were running into walls.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Far FAR too early to come to that conclusion. Let 'em rest their legs a bit and see what happens next season. Really, all they needed last night was to still have Ivanovic to nob one in. Alas they were running into walls.


I'm afraid, Dan Bo, as Charles V had it, 'you can't argue with history'


----------



## mangaman (25 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> What? The Chelsea team contains one of the biggest play acting, diving cheats I have ever seen. Didier Drogba. As for playing football, you surely cannot be serious in thinking that over the 2 legs, Chelsea played better football than Barcelona?


 
Come on!

Every time a puff of wind came near a Barcelona player he fell over. They surround the referee after anyone has the timerity to tackle them.

Fabregas blatantly dived for the penalty.

EUFA have done everything in their power for years to help them, but last night they showed what a 1 dimensional manager they have. Against 10 men for most of the game and they still just passed it around in the middle of the field in little triangles allowing Chelsea to just sit back and defend.

Any decent manager would have tried something different - using more width, stretching chelsea, whatever.

The problem is they haven't the players to create a Plan B. (eg a big centre forward and some wingers on the bench)

Over the 2 legs chelsea deserved to win. It's not a beauty contest, it's a football match and Di Matteo and his team realised this.


----------



## User169 (25 Apr 2012)

mangaman said:


> Come on!
> 
> Any decent manager would have tried something different - using more width, stretching chelsea, whatever.
> 
> ...


 
A bid for Grant Holt in the offing, Mangles?


----------



## Maz (25 Apr 2012)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!*

Didn't get to see the Chelsea/Barca game last night! Will have to make do with the highlights tonight!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2012)

Maz said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!*
> 
> Didn't get to see the Chelsea/Barca game last night! Will have to make do with the highlights tonight!


 
It was rubbish. don't bother.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2012)

Right. I'm no fan of Terry (who is these days?) but that sending off shouldn't have happened.

this

is bloody ridiculous.


----------



## mangaman (25 Apr 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> A bid for Grant Holt in the offing, Mangles?


 
He's not for sale at any price DP (although it would have been a better bet to sling him on with 20 minutes left and try a pass of more than about 5 yards or, heaven forbid, a cross)


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

mangaman said:


> Every time *a puff of wind* came near a Barcelona player he fell over.


I don't think that's a nice way to describe John Terry...



mangaman said:


> Come on!
> Fabregas blatantly dived for the penalty.


with Tom Daley looking a bit iffy, we should sign him up



mangaman said:


> Come on!
> EUFA have done everything in their power for years to help them


see sending offs passim........The Special One is right - they've won one Champions League straight - the rest have been helped



mangaman said:


> Come on!
> last night they showed what a 1 dimensional manager they have. Against 10 men for most of the game and they still just passed it around in the middle of the field in little triangles allowing Chelsea to just sit back and defend.
> Any decent manager would have tried something different - using more width, stretching chelsea, whatever.


absolutely.

I remember the Nottingham Forest / Hamburg final. Forest pretty much parked the bus. It was received, rightly, as a glorious victory by scufflers against a much more accomplished team


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Apr 2012)

Barcelona could have done with Big Sam taking charge for the second half. Tippy tappy football all across the park looks pretty, but there are times you need to "Stick it in the f*ckin' mixah" to liven things up a bit.

I suppose Terry was only being true to form really, it's not the first time he's suddenly taken someone from behind (allegedly).


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Apr 2012)

HOOF!


----------



## Ajay (25 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Drogba is one of the top 5 players in europe in the last ten years.


I first saw him at Anfield in 2004 when he got the equaliser for Marseille in a Europa League game. He looked a real player even back then, gave Carragher and Hyypia a torrid time.


----------



## Maz (25 Apr 2012)

Predictions for tonight's other semi?
I reckon Bayern will get through. Bayern win 2-0 tonight.


----------



## 007fair (25 Apr 2012)

Maz said:


> Predictions for tonight's other semi?
> I reckon Bayern will get through. Bayern win 2-0 tonight.


I really hope so .. I hate the 'Special one'

But I think that Real will win 3-1


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Apr 2012)

007fair said:


> I really hope so .. I hate the 'Special one'
> 
> But I think that Real will win 3-1


Holding out for a Bayern win, a Real vs Chelsea final may be the final straw and cause a divorce between me and football...

I thought the irony was particularly delicious when the player that "brought down" Cesc was king of gravity Drogba himself.


----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2012)

Maz said:


> Predictions for tonight's other semi?
> I reckon Bayern will get through. Bayern win 2-0 tonight.


 
No, I see Real winning on the night and over the two legs.

And as with everything, you should look for the silver lining in every cloud and as we have to play Chelsea at Wembley in the FA Cup Final (my tickets arrived this morning - any of you Lahndahn boys have some spare rooms for the evening of 5th May by any chance? There's no way of us getting back with the railway works you see) last night's result has to be seen as a positive.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Apr 2012)

Ajay said:


> I first saw him at Anfield in 2004 when he got the equaliser for Marseille in a Europa League game. He looked a real player even back then, gave Carragher and Hyypia a torrid time.


I was there too - he was bloody impressive in that match - Quarter final?


----------



## Maz (25 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> No, I see Real winning on the night and over the two legs.
> 
> And as with everything, you should look for the silver lining in every cloud and as we have to play Chelsea at Wembley in the FA Cup Final (my tickets arrived this morning - any of you Lahndahn boys have some spare rooms for the evening of 5th May by any chance? There's no way of us getting back with the railway works you see) last night's result has to be seen as a positive.


Hang on, hang on, rewind a bit. You've got tickets for the FA cup final - Are you a season ticket holder or LFC member, by any chance? Wouldnt mind going to the cup final with my son (whose the Liverpool fan, not me particularly- Been to Anfield a couple of times and saw them away at W.Brom earlier this season). How did you get tickets?


----------



## Manonabike (25 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Right. I'm no fan of Terry (who is these days?) but that sending off shouldn't have happened.
> 
> this
> 
> is bloody ridiculous.


 
I think that is just paper talk, there is no evidence that it will happen, hence the words "will consider".
Trying to fill the paper with meaningless articles.




007fair said:


> I really hope so .. I hate the 'Special one'
> 
> But I think that Real will win 3-1


 
+1


----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2012)

Maz said:


> Hang on, hang on, rewind a bit. You've got tickets for the FA cup final - Are you a season ticket holder or LFC member, by any chance? Wouldnt mind going to the cup final with my son (whose the Liverpool fan, not me particularly- Been to Anfield a couple of times and saw them away at W.Brom earlier this season). How did you get tickets?


Long-term double season ticket holder. We get tickets for literally every game for the loyalty, although obviously we go to all Cup games, but we have a trade going on with Lee Taylor, esteemed member of these very pages, and he takes all the London/South-West games that we can't be bothered going to...unless it's a cup final.


----------



## LarryDuff (25 Apr 2012)

Definite red card for Terry, it certainly looked deliberate to me.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Apr 2012)

It looked pre-meditated and targeted.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Apr 2012)

Shocking pen by Sergio R... reckon I could have got closer than that.


----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2012)

Credit to Bayern who were never overawed at the cauldron they were playing in and they never once gave up searching for another goal. They were rewarded with a blunt Real team who were let down by their talisman, Ronaldo and then the let down was exacerbated by the worst, most insipid series of penalties ever taken. Worraloadarubbish they were!


----------



## Manonabike (25 Apr 2012)

Bayern Munich through to the final!!!!!

I can't stand what Mourinho has made of RM. Egonaldo, Pepe, Ramos are players that I seriously dislike.


----------



## defy-one (25 Apr 2012)

You would have bet Barca v Real, and yet we have Chelski v Bayern.
Funny game football


----------



## LarryDuff (25 Apr 2012)

So much for the great Spanish football.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Apr 2012)

good game tonight...


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2012)

it was a great game, and Bayern were terrific. Real looked tired after their exertions against Barcelona, but both teams were swift to attack, were wonderfully creative and tackled like demons


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Apr 2012)

what a lot of falling down water had been taken on before the game.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Apr 2012)

Fairs fair the best penalty's won


----------



## Nearly there (26 Apr 2012)

It was a much more balanced game than tuesdays barca v chelsea


----------



## 007fair (26 Apr 2012)

Great result Laughed at Ramos Penalty - but I can't imagine the pressure these guys are under.

Mourinho was more magnanimous afterwards too! Now who to support in the final .. possibly Cheski as they are definate underdogs


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2012)

Not so happy now are they?


----------



## 007fair (26 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Not so happy now are they?


 
Secretly filmed outside CR7's home


----------



## kristen dean (26 Apr 2012)

Bayern are a great side to watch, except for all the falling over, is there a player left in football that doesn't dive, go over easy or cheat?


----------



## Brandane (26 Apr 2012)

kristen dean said:


> Bayern are a great side to watch, except for all the falling over, is there a player left in football that doesn't dive, go over easy or cheat?


 
I find all the play acting now is really spoiling the game. I was watching a local game at the weekend, a semi final to get into the Scottish junior cup final. One of our strikers was getting verbals from a few of the crowd for NOT taking the opportunity to dive in the penalty box . As for that cheat Drogba, he's the worst of the lot, and one reason why I will be shouting for Bayern in the final!


----------



## kristen dean (26 Apr 2012)

Yeah its really spoiling the game, used to watch all the games but now i just watch my team, i cant stand most players these days.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2012)

Didier Drogbah has never dived in his life. The man is a complete paragon of virtue. 

I thought that Marcelo put on about the best display I've seen. I'm not sure whether he's supposed to be a left back or a left midfielder, but every time he went forward the ball seemed tied to his boot.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Not so happy now are they?


 
This is great fun! I can't help thinking what the action is all about once the superimposed superstars are removed. Ordinary folk throwing some shapes - do we know where?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> This is great fun! I can't help thinking what the action is all about once the superimposed superstars are removed. Ordinary folk throwing some shapes - do we know where?


 

I don't know mate.
But check out the little kid in the background (left) also dancing...


----------



## Doseone (26 Apr 2012)

What really bugs me is the bitterness you hear from some British fans, and saying they are going to support Bayern in the final. I really don't get how you can support a foreign team against a British team. The number of Barca _"supporters"_ there are at my kids school drives me nuts, it's the ultimate in plastic fandom. TBH, I really think you should support a club that you have some sort of connection with eg either your local club, or the club that your family support. I can just about understand kids choosing to support a succesful (British) club, as long as they stick with them through thick and thin.


----------



## PaulB (26 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> What really bugs me is the bitterness you hear from some British fans, and saying they are going to support Bayern in the final. I really don't get how you can support a foreign team against a British team. The number of Barca _"supporters"_ there are at my kids school drives me nuts, it's the ultimate in plastic fandom. TBH, I really think you should support a club that you have some sort of connection with eg either your local club, or the club that your family support. I can just about understand kids choosing to support a succesful (British) club, as long as they stick with them through thick and thin.


Of course people are going to support Bayern in the final. Chelsea are a Marmite club and you are always going to encounter their fans, real or plastic whereas you're unlikely to come across too many Bayern fans who will try and lord it over you should they win it. As much as my team are bitter rivals of Man Ure, most of our fans prefer them to Chelsea seeing all Chelsea have achieved is built on gargantuan amounts of unearned money. However much we dislike Man Ure, we acknowledge they've earned everything they've achieved so in the European Cup final between those two clubs, most Scousers preferred to see a Man Ure win.


----------



## MarkF (26 Apr 2012)

Bayern for me thank you. A choice between one mega rich club who despite already winning the tie, went to Real Madrid and attacked. Or, a mega-rich Russian club with some of the highest paid players in the world yet who felt unable to actually "engage" the opposition in any meaningful way over 2 games.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> Of course people are going to support Bayern in the final. Chelsea are a Marmite club and you are always going to encounter their fans, real or plastic whereas you're unlikely to come across too many Bayern fans who will try and lord it over you should they win it. As much as my team are bitter rivals of Man Ure, most of our fans prefer them to Chelsea seeing all Chelsea have achieved is built on gargantuan amounts of unearned money. However much we dislike Man Ure, we acknowledge they've earned everything they've achieved so in the European Cup final between those two clubs, most Scousers preferred to see a Man Ure win.


 
My word!? a balanced and reasonable football post from Paul!that Vallium kicking in then?


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> Of course people are going to support Bayern in the final. Chelsea are a Marmite club and you are always going to encounter their fans, real or plastic whereas you're unlikely to come across too many Bayern fans who will try and lord it over you should they win it. As much as my team are bitter rivals of Man Ure, most of our fans prefer them to Chelsea seeing all Chelsea have achieved is built on gargantuan amounts of unearned money. However much we dislike Man Ure, we acknowledge they've earned everything they've achieved so in the European Cup final between those two clubs, most Scousers preferred to see a Man Ure win.


This is OTM, if I watch the final I'll be supporting Bayern for sure, and was gutted that Barca lost - I've always had a soft spot for them back to the mid 80s when my Dad explained the whole mas que un club thing (which I know winds some people up but I love) and I thought that they are very much the Spanish equivalent of Liverpool.

FWIW I really struggle with supporting England these days too, so many players in the team that for the rest of the season I can't abide, why should I suddenly start lauding them for a month or so every couple of year?....


----------



## Brandane (26 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> What really bugs me is the bitterness you hear from some British fans, and saying they are going to support Bayern in the final. I really don't get how you can support a foreign team against a British team. The number of Barca _"supporters"_ there are at my kids school drives me nuts, it's the ultimate in plastic fandom. TBH, I really think you should support a club that you have some sort of connection with eg either your local club, or the club that your family support. I can just about understand kids choosing to support a succesful (British) club, as long as they stick with them through thick and thin.


 
I will be supporting Bayern Munich because:

1. I don't like the fact that some Russian with too much money has simply decided to buy success. Where were Chelsea and their supporters before he came along?
2. Drogba is a diving, cheating, conning @!*%$.
3. The only thing "British" about Chelsea is that they play in the English league and have 1 or 2 British players. As I am Scottish, the English connection does not do it for me; I am as much German as I am English.
4. IF they win, the English media will go totally over the top with their hero worshipping of Chelsea.

It's a bit like telling us Scots that we should be supporting England when you are playing against Johnny foreigner. Why? England are foreign to us, so we have no more reason to support them than your opposition. Au contraire; see reason #4 above .


----------



## dan_bo (26 Apr 2012)

One thing about Bayern though: Robben plays for them. He has a face that jusy asks to be slapped. Hard. With a hot shovel.


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2012)

Vot iz it with ze Germains and their success at penalty shoot outs.Vy are they soo gud.Answers to Herr Fick c/o Helga @Cafe Rene France.

You could have bet your house on them winning again.Amazing.


----------



## Brandane (26 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> One thing about Bayern though: Robben plays for them. He has a face that jusy asks to be slapped. Hard. With a hot shovel.


 
Nah, he's Dutch. Footballing Gods .


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> Nah, he's Dutch. Footballing Gods .


I quite agree, as my sig-pic will attest.

When it comes to pens though - always bet on the Germans (or Liverpool)


----------



## iLB (26 Apr 2012)

MarkF said:


> Bayern for me thank you. A choice between one mega rich club who despite already winning the tie, went to Real Madrid and attacked. Or, a mega-rich Russian club with some of the highest paid players in the world yet who felt unable to actually "engage" the opposition in any meaningful way over 2 games.


 
I think if anything John Terry engaged the Chilean striker a little too much, evidenced by his red card. Your argument doesn't really make sense, there was plenty of engagement in our final third over both legs, and they left themselves vulnerable to counter attack playing 3 at the back- and almost going down to a single defender in Mascherano towards the end. Barca had no plan B when we blocked the centre, even Torres scored against them -embarrassing!


----------



## MarkF (26 Apr 2012)

iLB said:


> Your argument doesn't really make sense, there was plenty of engagement in our final third over both legs,


 
Suit yourself.  I found it all a bit embarrassing and hope to see that the beautiful game and Bayern triumph in Munich!


----------



## 007fair (26 Apr 2012)

Who I want to win in any game involving teams I don't actually support (Scotland, Partick Thistle Nil, Liverpool) is very arbitrary and fickle. I have hated Chelski in the past for being backed by criminal money, but this year they have had success some sort of success without spending it (discount £50m for Torres who has been hilairiously bad). Also Di Mateo seems a cool sort of guy who does not rub me up the wrong way like Mourinho did. So I may support them ..or maybe Bayern. I may even change my mind on the night, or at half time, depending on who dives or fouls the least, and who plays the most attractive attacking football - A luxury I don't have watching Scotland, which is just as well! 

The Dutch should learn this lesson - they went from favorites to despicable in 90mins at 2010 world cup final


----------



## iLB (26 Apr 2012)




----------



## PaulB (26 Apr 2012)

Be honest, if Chelsea played all their football like they played at Camp Nou, would anyone actually go and see them ever again?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> Be honest, if Chelsea played all their football like they played at Camp Nou, would anyone actually go and see them ever again?


There's nothing I love better than a team who can defend well and frustrate technically superior opponants. To have played an open game against barca would have been suicide.


----------



## Glenn (26 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> I will be supporting Bayern Munich because:
> 
> 1. I don't like the fact that some Russian with too much money has simply decided to buy success. Where were Chelsea and their supporters before he came along?


 
In Claudio Ranieri's last season as manager, before the Russian Mafia bought the club, Chelsea finished 2nd, the players that he bought still form the core of the team. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003–04_FA_Premier_League


----------



## iLB (26 Apr 2012)

Glenn said:


> In Claudio Ranieri's last season as manager, before the Russian Mafia bought the club, Chelsea finished 2nd, the players that he bought still form the core of the team. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003–04_FA_Premier_League


 
If you read that page, apart from the second place finish, what have you said is wrong.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Apr 2012)

iLB said:


> If you read that page, apart from the second place finish, what have you said is wrong.


...or the Wikipaedia page is wrong... never assume just because it's written down that it's true.


----------



## iLB (26 Apr 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> ...or the Wikipaedia page is wrong... never assume just because it's written down that it's true.


 
Fair point, but I find wiki to be correct more often than not- and also the core of the team were either already there- or bought later than that season...


----------



## Maz (26 Apr 2012)

Why don't they have the game played at a neutral venue?
Yes, I know they decide the venue waaaay in advance, but why not have 3 possible venues, then you're guaranteed to have a neutral one!


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Apr 2012)

Takes too long to organise the Police, security and travel plans for one event never mind keeping everything up in the air for 3 venues to be kept on hold til the very last minute -needs to be sorted months in advance.


----------



## Brandane (26 Apr 2012)

Glenn said:


> In Claudio Ranieri's last season as manager, before the Russian Mafia bought the club, Chelsea finished 2nd, the players that he bought still form the core of the team. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003–04_FA_Premier_League


 
According to Wiki, Chelsea became Chelski in June 2003. They had been doing not too badly under Ken Bates ownership from 1982, but prior to that they were up and down the divisions.


----------



## LarryDuff (26 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> What really bugs me is the bitterness you hear from some British fans, and saying they are going to support Bayern in the final. I really don't get how you can support a foreign team against a British team. The number of Barca _"supporters"_ there are at my kids school drives me nuts, it's the ultimate in plastic fandom. TBH, I really think you should support a club that you have some sort of connection with eg either your local club, or the club that your family support. I can just about understand kids choosing to support a succesful (British) club, as long as they stick with them through thick and thin.


Seeing as Spurs, Newcastle or maybe Arsenal could end up 4th in the Premier League, then if Chelsea win the CL final then they get the 4th CL spot for next year instead.
I'm sure all fans of whichever club ends up 4th will be shouting for Bayern.


----------



## Ajay (26 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> I will be supporting Bayern Munich because:
> 
> 1. I don't like the fact that some Russian with too much money has simply decided to buy success. Where were Chelsea and their supporters before he came along?
> 2. Drogba is a diving, cheating, conning @!*%$.
> ...


Wow, here are some for your other shoulder


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Apr 2012)

Love the way Athletic Bilbao play football, so fluid. Their ground is one of the best I've been to as well, great atmosphere, so many good bars near it too....


----------



## PaulB (26 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> There's nothing I love better than a team who can defend well and frustrate technically superior opponants. To have played an open game against barca would have been suicide.


 
That's about the saddest thing I've read today. You like anti-football-football, don't you?


----------



## User482 (26 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> There's nothing I love better than a team who can defend well and frustrate technically superior opponants. To have played an open game against barca would have been suicide.





Smokin Joe said:


> There's nothing I love better than a team who can defend well and frustrate technically superior opponants. To have played an open game against barca would have been suicide.


Barcelona had 180 minutes yet couldn't beat a team supposedly much inferior. It's nothing to do with bad luck, they simply weren't good enough.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Apr 2012)

parents - make sure and show your kids the assist by Llorente there, perfect centre forward play.


----------



## Doseone (26 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> I will be supporting Bayern Munich because:
> 
> 1. I don't like the fact that some Russian with too much money has simply decided to buy success. Where were Chelsea and their supporters before he came along?
> There are haves and have nots in football. I'm not saying that's a good thing, but it's just the way things are and something that those of us who support smaller clubs like I do have to get used to. We can only look up at the bigger, richer clubs with envy and the best we can hope for is to give them a metaphorical bloody nose every now and then. I think this is why a lot of people are happy to see the likes of Swansea and Norwich doing well, because it keeps the illusion alive that it's not just about the money. They seem to be attempting to do something about it in the Championship with financial fair play, it will be interesting to see if it works, I hope it does.
> ...


 

Chelsea are not my team. They are my team's bitterest rivals, although sadly we hardly feature on their radar anymore. But I have to take my hat off to them. To be 2-0 down in the Nou Camp, down to ten men and to come back to 2-2 is a pretty good show. In 180 minutes of football against supposedly the world's greatest team, there were only about 5 minutes where Chelsea were behind. It was a battle of technical superiority against tactical superiority. I hope they don't park the bus in the final though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> That's about the saddest thing I've read today. You like anti-football-football, don't you?


I like a closely fought contest, not to see one team stand back and admire the opposition.


----------



## RedRider (26 Apr 2012)

I'm gonna regret admitting this but I was astonished to find myself rooting mildly for Chelsea the other night. It's one of the few times I remember wanting another English club to win in Europe (and a plastic one at that)! My previous admiration for Barca, founded on history, politics and one night in Anfield when they gave us a Kluivert-inspired thrashing, has weakened over the years following an evening in the Nou Camp pockmarked with monkey chants for Emile Heskey and then this unremitting love-in of recent times.
I maybe a lonely scouser in this view, and maybe I've spent too long down here but I agree with Smokin' Joe. Football is great because different styles compete. Chelsea were right to play as they did and Barca just didn't have the creativity to adapt.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Apr 2012)

Doseone said:


> Chelsea are not my team. They are my team's bitterest rivals, although sadly we hardly feature on their radar anymore. But I have to take my hat off to them. To be 2-0 down in the Nou Camp, down to ten men and to come back to 2-2 is a pretty good show. In 180 minutes of football against supposedly the world's greatest team, there were only about 5 minutes where Chelsea were behind. It was a battle of technical superiority against tactical superiority. I hope they don't park the bus in the final though.


 
How many players will be left on the pitch come the end of the game Sunday, Doseone? We'll have to watch out for Drogba's antics, he'll be trying it on and given the bungling referees of recent, he's probably in with a chance of getting one of ours sent off. Terry is more likely to self-implode so I hope he's in the starting eleven, but I think Mereiles will be the one to watch for.

FWIW, they did what they had to do at the Nou Camp, but I think it was more Barca's unwillingness to adapt that killed them off - as Fabregas said, they didn't compromise their style and were always trying to score that perfect goal with a pass or three too many. I think Chelsea going down to ten men actually galvanised the plan to sit back and soak up predictable attack after attack.

Either way, I'll be rooting for Bayern come the final and whilst I feel a bit sorry for the Atletico Madrid lad who got sent off tonight in the Europa semi following a blatant handball from the Valencia player, and the ensuing scuffle that broke out, I'll be rooting for the Atletico Bilbao in what I reckon might be the better game of football.


----------



## Brandane (27 Apr 2012)

Ajay said:


> Wow, here are some for your other shoulder
> View attachment 8848


 
Not at all! If it was Liverpool, Man U, Newcastle, Arsenal, Everton etc., I would most likely be supporting them, dependant on the opposition. However Chelsea or Man City are IMHO bankrolled by spoilt rich boys who deserve to be brought down to earth. At least in Man Citys case the money has been earned honestly, from oil. Chelseas on the other hand is from very dubious origins!

Neither do I have a chip on my shoulder with regards to my nationality, but like most Scots I am fiercely patriotic and also like to differentiate between England and BRITAIN. There is a HUGE difference!


----------



## PaulB (27 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I like a closely fought contest, not to see one team stand back and admire the opposition.


It's one thing when colossal stupidity forces such measures on you but if that's the way of the future, then there is no future. Bayern didn't play like that in the lion's den they found themselves in. They played fearless football for the entire duration of the game.


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> It's one thing when colossal stupidity forces such measures on you but if that's the way of the future, then there is no future. Bayern didn't play like that in the lion's den they found themselves in. They played fearless football for the entire duration of the game.


 
It takes bravery and imagination do do what Bayern did, I very much hope that they win the final.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> FWIW, they did what they had to do at the Nou Camp, but I think it was more Barca's unwillingness to adapt that killed them off - as Fabregas said, they didn't compromise their style and were always trying to score that perfect goal with a pass or three too many. I think Chelsea going down to ten men actually galvanised the plan to sit back and soak up predictable attack after attack.
> .


the irony is that the Chelsea of the early nineties tried to walk the ball in to the net. It was their undoing - although, to be fair, they did win a European trophy. Dennis Wise, for all his personal failings, was at the centre of a midfield that tried to pass the opposition to death.


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Love the way Athletic Bilbao play football, so fluid. Their ground is one of the best I've been to as well, great atmosphere, so many good bars near it too....


 
They have produced 6 classic games in a row by refusing to take a backward step, against Man U, Schalke 04 and Sporting. I thought Sporting were unlucky and technically superior but Bilbao just kept trying to score, and they did, a fantastic game. I didn't think there was anything heroic or even good about Chelski's 2 performances v Barca, I thought, considering the "tools" at their disposal as one of the game biggest clubs, it was all utterly dispiriting, feck 'em!

BTW It is shame that San Mames is being replaced with a bowl, it is the best (along with Gijon's El Molinon) classic Spanish ground.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> Not at all! If it was Liverpool, Man U, Newcastle, Arsenal, Everton etc., I would most likely be supporting them, dependant on the opposition. However Chelsea or Man City are IMHO bankrolled by spoilt rich boys who deserve to be brought down to earth. At least in Man Citys case the money has been earned honestly, from oil. Chelseas on the other hand is from very dubious origins!


Crikey! If you're looking for virtue in the ownership of football clubs then you're on a lonely quest. Of the list above only Everton is what one might call respectable. Liverpool are owned by futures traders, Newcastle by Mike Ashley, Manchester United by people I cannot describe for fear of Sean's house being taken away from him (but think hoovering of river estuaries), and Arsenal have an oligarch shareholder and another fuelled by Walmart money. And it goes on, and down, right the way down to Crawley Town.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2012)

Agree with that, was hoping to get to a last game before they move but no joy. Good shout on el molinon as well, I was there in the summer of 10 and they were modernizing rather than moving.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

another irony. 29 years to the day before the Chelsea/Barcelona semifinal, Barcelona parked the bus against Leeds, playing 9-1-0, and almost got away with it. Leeds overcame Barcelona, but lost the final against Bayern after the referee effectively handed the whistle to Franz Beckenbauer.


----------



## PaulB (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Crikey! If you're looking for virtue in the ownership of football clubs then you're on a lonely quest. Of the list above only Everton is what one might call respectable. Liverpool are owned by futures traders, Newcastle by Mike Ashley, Manchester United by people I cannot describe for fear of Sean's house being taken away from him (but think hoovering of river estuaries), and Arsenal have an oligarch shareholder and another fuelled by Walmart money. And it goes on, and down, right the way down to Crawley Town.


And here's when you have to decide whether you should dial Emma or leave her alone! I know lots of Evertonians who take no solace in their being 'respectable' (unwanted, as we say) and would gladly sell to some whore-monger to get nearer that tantalising tit of desire. Equally, I know committed fans of my team who won't watch them anymore because of the way football's gone. If it's inborn, then you (I know I am) are ripe for exploitation as the money-men know you take pride in showing your "commitment to the cause". Therefore, they can mess you about to their desire and piss you off while simultaneously keeping their hand in your pocket. If you knew of the messing about, expense and inconvenience of our cup-final trek next week, you'd have to consider us A) Stupid and gullible or B) Admirably loyal. I've put up with a lot and keep saying if it goes any further, then I'm off but then we take this contempt and come back for more. It's tragic really but there's an inexhaustible market ripe for exploitation out there and they keep coming back for more.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> *And here's when you have to decide whether you should dial Emma or leave her alone! I know lots of Evertonians who take no solace in their being 'respectable' (unwanted, as we say) and would gladly sell to some whore-monger to get nearer that tantalising tit of desire.* Equally, I know committed fans of my team who won't watch them anymore because of the way football's gone. If it's inborn, then you (I know I am) are ripe for exploitation as the money-men know you take pride in showing your "commitment to the cause". Therefore, they can mess you about to their desire and piss you off while simultaneously keeping their hand in your pocket. If you knew of the messing about, expense and inconvenience of our cup-final trek next week, you'd have to consider us A) Stupid and gullible or B) Admirably loyal. I've put up with a lot and keep saying if it goes any further, then I'm off but then we take this contempt and come back for more. It's tragic really but there's an inexhaustible market ripe for exploitation out there and they keep coming back for more.


absolutely. It's a vale of tears, although there are degrees of horribleness......


----------



## User482 (27 Apr 2012)

PaulB said:


> It's one thing when colossal stupidity forces such measures on you but if that's the way of the future, then there is no future. Bayern didn't play like that in the lion's den they found themselves in. They played fearless football for the entire duration of the game.


 
Chelsea and Bayern played in exactly the same way: to win.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

in terms of footballing history, it looks to me as if the Barcelona era is over, just as the Madrid, Ajax, Bayern, Liverpool and AC Milan eras ended. They'll have to rebuild. Their defence just isn't as good as it should be, they have no real aerial threat (and they couldn't make use of Ibrahimovich who is now looking the business again at Milan), and they've got out of the habit of getting to the goal-line. 

They pay the highest wages in football and they're half a billion euros in debt (losing forty million euros on Ibrahimovich wasn't that smart). As a club they're inward looking and argumentative, and I reckon Guardiola is leaving because he sees trouble ahead...


----------



## Ajay (27 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> Not at all! If it was Liverpool, Man U, Newcastle, Arsenal, Everton etc., I would most likely be supporting them, dependant on the opposition. However Chelsea or Man City are IMHO bankrolled by spoilt rich boys who deserve to be brought down to earth. At least in Man Citys case the money has been earned honestly, from oil. Chelseas on the other hand is from very dubious origins!
> 
> Neither do I have a chip on my shoulder with regards to my nationality, but like most Scots I am fiercely patriotic and also like to differentiate between England and BRITAIN. There is a HUGE difference!


Yeh, I know, just pulling yer leg big man, just as there's a huge difference between London and England.
I don't want Chelsea to win, the European Cup doesn't belong in London, but if they do, having beaten Barcelona and then Bayern in Munich then they'll deserve it and I'll doth my cap.


----------



## Ajay (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> in terms of footballing history, it looks to me as if the Barcelona era is over, just as the Madrid, Ajax, Bayern, Liverpool and AC Milan eras ended. They'll have to rebuild. Their defence just isn't as good as it should be, they have no real aerial threat (and they couldn't make use of Ibrahimovich who is now looking the business again at Milan), and they've got out of the habit of getting to the goal-line.
> 
> They pay the highest wages in football and they're half a billion euros in debt (losing forty million euros on Ibrahimovich wasn't that smart). As a club they're inward looking and argumentative, and I reckon Guardiola is leaving because he sees trouble ahead...


 Exactly, their arrogance in not adapting their game to the opposition has been their undoing. With Pep dumping Ibrahimovich and insisting everything is played short and narrow through Xavi Iniesta and Messi, they have no options. I'm not suggesting they should play the Stoke way, but if they had used anything approaching an orthodox centre forward, be that Ibrahimovich or Peter Crouch (bless him) against Chelsea's 10 man makeshift defence they'd have won!


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2012)

I'll wager that Llorente will be at Barca next season - which is a shame as I wish Liverpool could sign him.

Problem with Zlatan is that, good as he is, he's a very disruptive influence on a squad (roundhouse kicking teammates for a giggle, that sort of thing) and, a couple of games (Sweden vs Italy in...2002?) apart is a bit of a flat track bully. Barca buying him was a mistake in the first place on that basis.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> *I'll wager that Llorente will be at Barca next season - which is a shame as I wish Liverpool could sign him.*


Liverpool may be in a better position to sign him.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2012)

Guardiola has confirmed that yes, he's leaving barca at the end of the season.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Guardiola has confirmed that yes, he's leaving barca at the end of the season.


16-1 on Mark Hughes succeeding him........but i reckon Elvis is a better bet


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> 16-1 on Mark Hughes succeeding him........but i reckon Elvis is a better bet


13-2 on Luis Enrique is my outsider.

Bielsa is favourite - I really want him to stay at Bilbao and build something there, won't happen though.


----------



## Doseone (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> 16-1 on Mark Hughes succeeding him........but i reckon Elvis is a better bet


 
 I like Sparky, but he's making hard work of succeeding Neil Warnock, let alone PG!!


----------



## Doseone (27 Apr 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> How many players will be left on the pitch come the end of the game Sunday, Doseone? We'll have to watch out for Drogba's antics, he'll be trying it on and given the bungling referees of recent, he's probably in with a chance of getting one of ours sent off. Terry is more likely to self-implode so I hope he's in the starting eleven, but I think Mereiles will be the one to watch for......


 
I really really hope for once we can keep 11 men on the pitch, but I can see them getting a pen at home with Drogba diving over Clint Hill's outstretched leg. I know this isn't nice, but if Taiwo were to smash a free kick and it happened to catch a certain "captain, leader, legend" in the goolies then I would allow myself a few quiet air punches. Sunday is time for Bobby Zamora to come good.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2012)

Tito Villanova (Pep's sidekick) named as new coach, should have guessed they'd do that.


----------



## User482 (27 Apr 2012)

You're all wrong. The next manager of Barcelona will be Sam Allardyce.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/sep/17/blackburn-sam-allardyce-inter-real


----------



## soulful dog (27 Apr 2012)

Ajay said:


> Exactly, their arrogance in not adapting their game to the opposition has been their undoing. With Pep dumping Ibrahimovich and insisting everything is played short and narrow through Xavi Iniesta and Messi, they have no options. I'm not suggesting they should play the Stoke way, but if they had used anything approaching an orthodox centre forward, be that Ibrahimovich or Peter Crouch (bless him) against Chelsea's 10 man makeshift defence they'd have won!


They tried to be a little different with Ibrahimovich though and while it worked a bit, it wasn't completely successful. And how can you say it's arrogance not changing their game to suit who they are playing? They've won an incredible amount of trophies under Guardiola, yes they have failed to defend their Champions League & La Liga titles, but while they will have been disappointed with how they played against Chelsea, they were still the better side and a bit unfortunate not to win (besides, this season has just reinforced the fact that Chelsea are definitely a bit of a bogey team for them). And it's taken a very good Real Madrid side to stop them winning La Liga again. As good as Messi has been with his goals, Ronaldo has been every bit as good, plus they have Benzema and Higuain scoring around 20 goals each.

It's been Guardiola's philosophy to build a team to play in a certain way, it's not arrogance that he doesn't try to change it, it's just a belief in playing a certain way. And as good a team as they've been in recent years, there seems to be a common sense understanding with Guardiola that they can't win everything all the time.

As for the final, I'm quite looking forward to it being Chelsea v Bayern but I'm not sure who to support. Chelsea aren't exactly a likeable club, but aren't Bayern the most hated club in Germany? How can I support the underdog when there is none?!


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Guardiola has confirmed that yes, he's leaving barca at the end of the season.


I wouldn't bet against Guardiola at Chelsea next season, despite what Di Matteo has done and might still do. Abramovich has a history of irrationality when it comes to managers.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You Ray Winstone... 6-1 for bet in play Torres to score next goal... put £50 on that ...I Thank You!!


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2012)

Keep you in baby wipes for a whole week, that will


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wouldn't bet against Guardiola at Chelsea next season, despite what Di Matteo has done and might still do. Abramovich has a history of irrationality when it comes to managers.


Abramovich! History of irrationality! Surely you jest, young sir!

If he handed the job to Allardyce, or Erikson, would anybody be surprised?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2012)

Roy Hodgson? They have got to be joking.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Roy Hodgson? They have got to be joking.


 

Only marginally better then that sop redknapp..lol


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2012)

Newcastle's missed the ferry.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Roy Hodgson? They have got to be joking.


Stupid, isn't it?

Pick a man with a moderate success record in coaching moderate teams and one spectacular failure when he got a high profile job, then expect him to succeed in what is probably the toughest managerial job in football.

Wonder when they're going to talk to Avram Grant?


----------



## Maz (29 Apr 2012)

Last day at't season next week...Blades will have to hope wednesday fail to win and that we win.
It's all Ched Evans fault!!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1828366, member: 9609"]we've certainly got it all to do on wed night - not holding out much hope though.[/quote]


I'm afraid not... as much as both teams are playing well at the moment. Chelsea at home? We both know that Newcastle do not travel well to or get much of a way in results in the capital.


----------



## musa (29 Apr 2012)

TBH I don't think Di Matteo has done much at Chelsea, its just simply AVB was trying to change things to quick...and Chelsea players didn't like it


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

musa said:


> TBH I don't Di Matteo has done much at Chelsea, its just simply AVB was trying to change things to quick...and Chelsea players didn't like it


 

AVB was totally inept and naive tactically.
He didn't have a plan b. RDM does.


----------



## musa (29 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> AVB was totally inept and naive tactically.
> He didn't have a plan b.* RDM does.*


 
Well, his plan isn't nothing special, Just keep it simple and play like you've always played. Simples

They don't do there 4 - 3- 3 formation no more, the diamond could work seeing as they prefer one lone striker..Drogba and Torres dont mix drogba is arrogant now


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

musa said:


> Well, his plan isn't nothing special, Just keep it simple and play like you've always played. Simples
> 
> They don't do there 4 - 3- 3 formation no more, the diamond could work seeing as they prefer one lone striker..Drogba and Torres dont mix drogba is arrogant now


 

LOL Drogba is arrogant now? LOL he's always been arrogant.
RDM at least plays players in their natural positions (Mata, Sturridge etc)
And don't get me started on his crappy defensive high line play.
AVB was out of his depth. Simple.


----------



## musa (29 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> LOL Drogba is arrogant now? LOL he's always been arrogant.
> RDM at least plays players in their natural positions (Mata, Sturridge etc)
> And don't get me started on his crappy defensive high line play.
> *AVB was out of his depth. Simple.*


 
Simples


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2012)

It comes down to one or two poor results at the end but easy to forget the couple of matches that slipped away at the beginning of the season.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Newcastle's missed the ferry.


It left from Wigan Pier. Six matches of defensive frailty saved up and dumped on the park in 45 minutes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Stupid, isn't it?


Beyond stupid. Only the FA could be that dull.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Apr 2012)

They are just trying to flush out Redknapp or get him to reduce is £15 million wage demand 50% through the books the rest in PayPal gift payments in his dogs name.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2012)

LOCO said:


> They are just trying to flush out Redknapp or get him to reduce is £15 million wage demand 50% through the books the rest in PayPal gift payments in his dogs name.


quite possibly. put the wind up one no hoper by cosying up to another. shrewd. really shrewd. trouble is you end up hiring a no hoper either way.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Roy Hodgson? They have got to be joking.


he's one of the KISS school, he's coached Internazionale, Switzerland and Finland successfully, and he can pick the team - which he couldn't at Liverpool. We could do worse than somebody who says 'do this, do that' and doesn't pick Stephen Gerrard.


----------



## RedRider (29 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> he's one of the KISS school, he's coached Internazionale, Switzerland and Finland successfully, *and he can pick the team* - which he couldn't at Liverpool. We could do worse than somebody who says 'do this, do that' and doesn't pick Stephen Gerrard.


 
So, if you're listening Paul Konchesky... _start polishing your boots, son!_


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> he's one of the KISS school, he's coached Internazionale, Switzerland and Finland successfully, and he can pick the team - which he couldn't at Liverpool. We could do worse than somebody who says 'do this, do that' and doesn't pick Stephen Gerrard.


We could do worse, tis true, but I'm not sure that is the point of the matter....


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> he's one of the KISS school, he's coached Internazionale, Switzerland and Finland successfully, and he can pick the team - which he couldn't at Liverpool. We could do worse than somebody who says 'do this, do that' and doesn't pick Stephen Gerrard.


I doubt he could handle either the press or the egos in the England squad. That is a job where you need either charisma (Redknapp) or a thug (Fergie).


----------



## on the road (30 Apr 2012)

It will be ironic if Hodgson gets the England job


----------



## musa (30 Apr 2012)

Hodgson got nowt to lose IMHO he's struggling with west brom. Maybe warnock or Bruce to manage west brom.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I doubt he could handle either the press or the egos in the England squad. That is a job where you need either charisma (Redknapp) or a thug (Fergie).


I don't know that he cares much for either - or, perhaps it's the case that he can take or leave both. 

As I understand it Redknapp doesn't coach. He makes players feel good about themselves, and leaves the training ground to Joe Jordan. Hodgson drills - and that's where he came unstuck at Liverpool, coming up against a team captain that has been described as the least astute on the planet. The players simply woudn't do as they were told, and 'King Kenny' in the background didn't make life easier. Cue departure to WBA, cue King Kenny transfer spree, cue league positions that must strike the most ardent Liverpool fan cause for thought.....

At England he can simply turn round and say 'do it my way or not at all'. I suspect Gerrard won't get a mention. He'll have a pool of players who are not, let's be honest, the greatest, and he may just do what he did at Internazionale, which is to decently well with not very much. And that, surely, is the best we can hope for.


----------



## MarkF (30 Apr 2012)

musa said:


> Hodgson got nowt to lose IMHO he's struggling with west brom. Maybe warnock or Bruce to manage west brom.


 
Struggling? They are10th and that is a very good position for WBA to be in at the season end.

I am not too bothered (I am Irish) but to me, choosing Hodgson over Redknapp seems entirely sensible. It was a mad, media driven, populist and lemming-like rush for Harry that makes a logical decision unacceptable to the lemmings. Good luck to him, he's going to need it.


----------



## Noodley (30 Apr 2012)

musa said:


> TBH



Is he the next Chelsea manager?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

And....forgive this lapse in to old-fashionedness....isn't it nice to have an England manager who isn't going to do it for the money? Who wants to manage England? Who sees it as the pinnacle of his career? And, a man who is refreshingly honest, both about his players and himself.....

(I accept that Redknapp's motivations were similarly noble)


----------



## MarkF (30 Apr 2012)

A quick look at the stats shows that Harry has managed (and never strayed) from London and along the south coast. After 1271 games with only 6 clubs he's got a win ratio of 40%, that's good.

Roy has managed 15 clubs in 7 different countries and managed 3 nations. In 948 game he has a win ration of 43%, that is spectacularly good.

Harry cannot spell and doesn't read.

Roy speaks fluent Norwegian, Swedish, Japanese, German and Italian, as well as some Korean, Danish, French and Finnish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2012)

MarkF said:


> Roy speaks fluent Norwegian, Swedish, Japanese, German and Italian, as well as some Korean, Danish, French and Finnish.


 
But evidently not Scouse. His troubled stay at LFC was a big setback for him and it might be the only thing that people will remember about him when the pressure mounts (and it will...).


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Stupid, isn't it?
> 
> Pick a man with a moderate success record in coaching moderate teams


 
surely this makes him the ideal man? - maybe England will get to the semis this time rather than bombing out in the quarters? Doubt it tbh.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> At England he can simply turn round and say 'do it my way or not at all'. I suspect Gerrard won't get a mention. He'll have a pool of players who are not, let's be honest, the greatest, and he may just do what he did at Internazionale, which is to decently well with not very much. And that, surely, is the best we can hope for.


 
But he can't. The players have such huge ego's, such an overblown sense of their own talent and ability, and, and this is the killer, so many influential supporters in the popular media that the moment any manager says 'my way or the highway' it is the manager who gets hounded not the overpaid under achieving playboy he has tried to drop. 

The dynamics of the game are askew when "having the confidence of the dressing room" and/or "having the confidence of the senior players" are seen as key qualities in a manager who ought to be applying some form of JFDI to his troops surely?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

I take your point, but we're at a peculiar stage in our game. We have, possibly, only two star players - Rooney (who Shevchenko describes as the most complete player in the world, but more on that later) and Hart. The rest, including the big egos, are, not exactly disposable, but, then again, not exactly automatic picks.

Take the defence. Terry is getting on - and this is his last chance for a World Cup. Ditto Cole. Ferdinand, whatever his faults, is a team player. Lescott, Richards, Cahill and Kyle Walker will be desperate to get in to the side.

Then there's the midfield. I presume Wilshere is out. Lampard and Parker could play, but they're not essential - and I think Parker would be picked to do the job he does, in any case. Walcott and Lennon can't be faulted for application, and seem refreshingly free of ego. Rodwell likewise.

Up front it's Rooney, who, these days, is really a kind of advanced midfielder, and pick one or two from Defoe, Crouch, Bent and Sturridge.

Now that's not the kind of team that quickens the blood. If Rooney is unable to play (he's out of the first two games) or is out of sorts we're not going anywhere anyway. But plenty of managers have come in, had a clear-out (Klinsmann, Blanc) and got decent results - and, to reiterate, decent results are the best we can hope for. Spain and Germany are better than England.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I take your point, but we're at a peculiar stage in our game. We have, possibly, only two star players - Rooney (who Shevchenko describes as the most complete player in the world, but more on that later) and Hart. The rest, including the big egos, are, not exactly disposable, but, then again, not exactly automatic picks.


 
This was mentioned on the (excellent) Football Ramble podcast last week - apparently Shevchenko said that Rooney was about the only player around at the moment that Lobanovski would have made an immediate starter in one of his teams. This along with the quote from Arrigo Sacchi that some players have all the skills, but just can't play football - a veiled reference to Gerrard, which I agree with to a certain extent these days, he's done some amazing things for Liverpool, but *that* Hollywood, raking crossfield ball is only about 5% effective let's face it.

Oh, and no place for diving's Ashley Young in your team? He could be the new Michael Owen (ie winning very important penalties)


----------



## RedRider (30 Apr 2012)

He's at least cultivated a good relationship with the press over the years and hacks invested their own reputation in finding excuses for his Liverpool debacle. His good friend Alex Ferguson will say nice things about him if things get rough. In practice this means he probably won't be photoshopped into a root vegetable.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Apr 2012)

Actually - that Rooney discussion may have been Jonathon Wilson on the Graun's (also excellent) football weekly extraaaaaa podcast


----------



## Inertia (30 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> quite possibly. put the wind up one no hoper by cosying up to another. shrewd. really shrewd. trouble is you end up hiring a no hoper either way.


I think you guys are seriously overestimating the FAs tactical ability


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Apr 2012)

RedRider said:


> He's at least cultivated a good relationship with the press over the years and hacks invested their own reputation in finding excuses for his Liverpool debacle. His good friend Alex Ferguson will say nice things about him if things get rough. In practice this means he probably won't be photoshopped into a root vegetable before the quarter finals.


FTFY


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I take your point, but we're at a peculiar stage in our game. We have, possibly, only two star players - Rooney (who Shevchenko describes as the most complete player in the world, but more on that later) and Hart. The rest, including the big egos, are, not exactly disposable, but, then again, not exactly automatic picks.
> 
> Take the defence. Terry is getting on - and this is his last chance for a World Cup. Ditto Cole. Ferdinand, whatever his faults, is a team player. Lescott, Richards, Cahill and Kyle Walker will be desperate to get in to the side.
> 
> ...


Don't tell me; tell the football media, the pundits and the lager swilling hordes in their replica kit, all of whom seem to think the current squad are god-like geniuses.

I start from a simple premise when it comes to rugby, soccer and cricket teams, insofar as I understand the latter two, "How many of ours would start for them?" The answer is always a compelling "far too few".

(anyway I'm still pouting over the toons dreadful first half at Wigan)


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh, and no place for diving's Ashley Young in your team? He could be the new Michael Owen (ie winning very important penalties)


no, sorry. It's a pride thing. I still shudder when I recall shouting penalty before Owen fell over.... 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td1r3vUuA78
at 5mins 3 seconds


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Apr 2012)

Oh don't be sorry, I quite agree! See my previous comments on finding it very hard to support the England football team these days. I wish it weren't so but..... Well... Look at them. Any team with terry in is a team I'm not sure about, to pick out one obvious candidate.


----------



## User482 (30 Apr 2012)

I think that the choice of manager will make precious little difference - we simply don't have good enough players at the moment. The only advantage of choosing Redknapp is that his cosy relationship with the media would buy a little more time before the press stick the knife in.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> no, sorry. It's a pride thing. I still shudder when I recall shouting penalty before Owen fell over....
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td1r3vUuA78
> at 5mins 3 seconds



One of the many splendid cases for a television match official....


----------



## musa (30 Apr 2012)

They have no structure or dynamics in the team. They can't play in a team neither. Rooney and Hart might as well play 'Goal to Goal'


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Apr 2012)

"I think that the choice of manager will make precious little difference - we simply don't have good enough players at the moment."

Totally agree User482.

We are a good quarter final team and that's it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (30 Apr 2012)

I don't think Hodgson is a serious choice. The FA know damn well he's going to fail so he's there to bide time, be a scapegoat and to have a further excuse for the forthcoming debacle, whilst failing to sort out the real problems - misguided coaching, players wages and egos, and the fact that this year no-one cares; there's zero expectation and the Olympics will be far more exciting of a media magnet.

It'll be Big Brother Olympic Village Edition! Who wants to watch Rooney underperform again? Or watch a dirty chav shake hands with the captain of some unknown (to him at least) nation, only for them to go on and beat us! I know who I'll be cheering for and it won't be England.

Good luck Roy, you're going to need it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Apr 2012)

The problem for Hodgson is that the first bad result will bring the inevitable "It should have been 'Arry" headlines in the press. TBH, if you weigh the expectetions of the fans and the media against the talent available to the England manager anyone who takes the job must be bonkers.


----------



## on the road (30 Apr 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> The problem for Hodgson is that the first bad result will bring the inevitable "It should have been 'Arry" headlines in the press.


Now that will be ironic, it was the press that got him the Liverpool job, saying how good he was and all that. So if he was good enough for Liverpool then surely he must be good enough for England


----------



## Doseone (30 Apr 2012)

I'm pretty underwhelmed with RH, but then again I wasn't sure that HR was going to be the messiah either. I'm not sure it's going to make all that much difference. Silk purses and sows ears etc. We've got no world class strikers, we haven't even got many Premier League class strikers. If we get out of our group we've over achieved.


----------



## rollinstok (30 Apr 2012)

Who else thinks Vincent Kompany should have been sent off for scoring tonight ?
Lets not forget he quite rightly got a yellow for being kicked in the foot
How dare he.. the audacity of the man. I'm not a City supporter but I do know the rules of the modern game.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (30 Apr 2012)

I watched the second half, first football match I have seen for over a year. Nothing changed really Ferguson going nuts at the Man City manager lol. Pleased with the result, but if City do go on to win this I can't help but think what hard work they have made of it as they are the best team.


----------



## rollinstok (30 Apr 2012)

City were by far the better team and deserve to go on and win the league
I dont think Utd are that good a team and would perhaps struggle to make the top 4 without the decisions that go for them, and against anyone who dares to get near them.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Apr 2012)

Utd still relying on Scholes and Giggs?


----------



## defy-one (30 Apr 2012)

City played better and deserved to win. As for United - well even they don't have the buying power that City now have and so the balance of power is changing.

"you finish where you deserve in the Premiership"

Some results/decisions go for you, some against you, and they all balance out over the season


----------



## MarkF (1 May 2012)

530kam said:


> Some results/decisions go for you, some against you, and they all balance out over the season


 
That's true, in every division bar the PL and especially not true in Man Utd's case this season. They have benefited greatly from penalty decisions going for them in both boxes.


----------



## MarkF (1 May 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But evidently not Scouse. His troubled stay at LFC was a big setback for him and it might be the only thing that people will remember about him when the pressure mounts (and it will...).


 
His record at Liverpool was decent, a win ratio of 42%. Mr Dalglish and £105 million quid later............ they don't look much better.


----------



## User482 (1 May 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Utd still relying on Scholes and Giggs?


 
I thought Scholes was outstanding, but doesn't really have the legs for a high tempo match any more.

Whilst I think City are a better team than Utd, I can't get excited about them buying winning the league - to me they're Chelsea mk2.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 May 2012)

530kam said:


> Some results/decisions go for you, some against you, and they all balance out over the season


At the risk of sounding like a whiney big girl's blouse, I have to say that if and when QPR do take the drop, a fair string of abysmal recent refereeing decisions will be at least partly to blame (albeit the team can certainly take the lion's share of the credit, for playing like a bunch of can't-be-bothered second-rate part-timers far too often).


----------



## Inertia (1 May 2012)

User482 said:


> I thought Scholes was outstanding, but doesn't really have the legs for a high tempo match any more.
> 
> Whilst I think City are a better team than Utd, I can't get excited about them buying winning the league - to me they're Chelsea mk2.


They are, though I'm quite pleased for the fans who have lived in Utds shadow for a long time. In my opinion buying the league didn't start with Chelsea though.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 May 2012)

Inertia said:


> They are, though I'm quite pleased for the fans who have lived in Utds shadow for a long time. In my opinion buying the league didn't start with Chelsea though.


good grief no - Sunderland were known as the Bank of England club when they won the league in 1950 after breaking the transfer record fee twice in quick succession - then got relegated after being caught paying over the wage limits.


----------



## on the road (1 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> His record at Liverpool was decent, a win ratio of 42%. Mr Dalglish and £105 million quid later............ they don't look much better.


The difference is that Liverpool have won the League Cup and are in the FA Cup Final, with Hodgson they went out in the early rounds, so they are better with Dalglish.


----------



## soulful dog (1 May 2012)

Inertia said:


> They are, though I'm quite pleased for the fans who have lived in Utds shadow for a long time. In my opinion buying the league didn't start with Chelsea though.


Blackburn are the team everyone looks at in the Premiership era, people don't seem to look down on Chelsea in quite the same way, nor will they at Man City either, I suppose because the at least have the level of support and general size of club to be up in the top half of the table anyway (though I guess it'll depend on how much money the owners continue to pump into the club, with the fair play rules coming in they _shouldn't_ be able to make it quite so lop-sided in City's favour).

As much as they might have bought their way to the title, you can't help but feel a wee bit pleased for their fans for exactly that reason you've stated. They deserve a wee bit of happiness like you say..... a pity some of their fans already seem so arrogant about it already! Such is life I suppose.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

musa said:


> They have no structure or dynamics in the team. They can't play in a team neither. Rooney and Hart might as well play 'Goal to Goal'


Ok. I know this is hopelessly optimistic, but, hey, what's the alternative? It might be that Hodgson can use his usual 'do it this way' method to good effect. We don't have the luxury of picking a side dominated by one or two teams (Spain) or by players that have grown up together (Germany) so there's no chance of that innate understanding that livened up the 2010 World Cup. And, yes, the semis are probably going to be about it. But, given time, and a free rein with selection, I do think that Hodgson's meticulous control can get the best out of so-so players - see Fulham, Internazionale and West Brom.

I'm bound to agree about Rooney, though. For all his extraordinary talent, if he loses it, he really loses it.....


----------



## green1 (1 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> His record at Liverpool was decent, a win ratio of 42%. Mr Dalglish and £105 million quid later............ they don't look much better.


His career win ratio is 42%, is that good enough for the England Manager? At least the football plated under KD is better to watch although not there yet.

At least the England players can now book their summer holidays for the 20th of June.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 May 2012)

apparently Chelsea haven't sold their allocation of tickets for the cup final on Saturday - can't be right surely?


----------



## ceepeebee (1 May 2012)

green1 said:


> His career win ratio is 42%, is that good enough for the England Manager? At least the football plated under KD is better to watch although not there yet.
> 
> At least the England players can now book their summer holidays for the 20th of June.


Terry Vernables' was 44 odd (47 with England) and he was more than good enough... Good football to watch too. He won a Liga and a Cup final as opposed to Uncle Woy's couple of Swedish Championships...


----------



## green1 (1 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> apparently Chelsea haven't sold their allocation of tickets for the cup final on Saturday - can't be right surely?


 Plastic Club with plastic fans. Doesn't suprise me in the slightest


----------



## ceepeebee (1 May 2012)

green1 said:


> Plastic Club with plastic fans. Doesn't suprise me in the slightest


I would agree with you (and am a Liverpool fan) but I know plenty of Chelsea fans who dislike the whole "flags on seats" shenanigans etc


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

so................

mini-poll

The Premier League

United or City?

I still reckon United will do it.


----------



## green1 (1 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> so................
> 
> mini-poll
> 
> ...


Oh please Robbie (Fowler), let it be City.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 May 2012)

want - city
think - yernited, they just......do it.

loved Mancini rinsing Ferguson last night though.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

and.....mini-poll (the second)

who would you have chosen to manage England?

thinking outside the well-worn box - I'd go for Hector Cuper http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Héctor_Cúper on account of his ferocity. I reckon he could down Ashley Young just by looking at him sideways from 60 yards. Then again, I'd rate my own chances..


----------



## ceepeebee (1 May 2012)

Cuper is a good shout, on a similar theme - Bielsa.

Sod it - let's find Cesar Menotti.


----------



## on the road (1 May 2012)

Well at least the press have got what they have always been campaigning for ever since capello, an English manager.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 May 2012)

judging by my twitter feed, the the question behind all the press conferences today seems to have been "Roy, we all in the press love Harry Redknapp, we wanted Harry Redknapp, why aren't you Harry Redknapp?"


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2012)

Will this be Woy's first 11?
Wobinson, Wichards, Tewwy, Wio, Bwidge, Bawwy, Gewward, Wodwell, Wooney, Zamorwa, Cawwoll.

​


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 May 2012)

Vewy good!


----------



## on the road (1 May 2012)




----------



## potsy (1 May 2012)

I see Liverpool were average at home again tonight 

Was some good banter at work today between the 2 sides of Manchester, I being a neutral can support either depending on who I'm winding up at the time


----------



## PaulB (1 May 2012)

I'm just back from what must have surpassed all previous depths of awfulness ever served up at that once famous football ground. I've never left before the final whistle previously but today I'd stood all I could and went with 20 minutes left. That is, apparently, the first time Fulham have ever won a league match in the city of Liverpool. Mind you, Liverpool were lucky to get nil. If it was the aim to gee those reserves up to force their way into the team for the Cup Final on Saturday, it was a massive failure. Our best player was a kid who was on the pitch for less than 15 minutes. I'd gone before his introduction so I can't say if he deserved it but to have given any player on the pitch for the duration the MOM award would have been a breach of the Trades Descriptions act.


----------



## mangaman (1 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Be honest, if Chelsea played all their football like they played at Camp Nou, would anyone actually go and see them ever again?


 
They scored 2 goals at the Camp Nou - probably one of the few teams to do so apart from Real Madrid.

Saying "they parked the bus" etc is just ignorance.

They technically and tactically outmanoevered them over 2 legs despite having Terry sent off and Cahill injured. With no centre backs for most of the 2nd leg, they pretty comfortably won the thing from where I was watching.

Edit - Robben was the worst diver / whinger I`ve seen in the Prem - much worse than Drogba and he plays for, errm .. Bayern


----------



## mangaman (1 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> he's one of the KISS school, he's coached Internazionale, Switzerland and Finland successfully, and he can pick the team - which he couldn't at Liverpool. We could do worse than somebody who says 'do this, do that' and doesn't pick Stephen Gerrard.


 
Totally agree.

I´d rather have Roy than `arry every time. Harry has only ever won the FA Cup with Portsmouth - by overspending and effectively killing the club.

Roy has an excellant record at International level, built a Fulham side from nothing much and was supposedly a failure at Liverpool, until you consider Dalgleish`s spending and how crap Liverpool have been this year. Hodgson has taken West Brom to 3 points behind Liverpool on a shoestring.

I seem to recall Roy`s West Brom winning at Anfield 0-1 a few weeks ago - which must have made Roy chuckle.

As Dell says, he has the nous to play a team - not just automatically pick Gerard, Lampard, Rooney et al - he will pick a system first, pick the best players to fit that system then get the best out of those players.

It sounds simple - but too few British managers do it. They are dazzled by the glamour players and try to build teams around individuals.

The best managers devise several systems and buy players to fill gaps in the system. That´s why Norwich and Swansea for example have been more succesful than QPR - they have a style and if a Grant Holt plays for 4th division Shrewsbury, but is the missing link needed we will buy him, rather than a fading Premiership journerman.


----------



## mangaman (1 May 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But evidently not Scouse. His troubled stay at LFC was a big setback for him and it might be the only thing that people will remember about him when the pressure mounts (and it will...).


 
Well that would be be a shame as he wasn´t given a chance at Liverpool.

Look at the shambles Dalgleish has presided over this year with an enormous transfer budget - West Brom are 3 points behind with 2 games left and no money. I think I´d rather have Hodgeson than Dalgleish as my manager every time


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> I'm just back from what must have surpassed all previous depths of awfulness ever served up at that once famous football ground. I've never left before the final whistle previously but today I'd stood all I could and went with 20 minutes left. That is, apparently, the first time Fulham have ever won a league match in the city of Liverpool. Mind you, Liverpool were lucky to get nil. If it was the aim to gee those reserves up to force their way into the team for the Cup Final on Saturday, it was a massive failure. Our best player was a kid who was on the pitch for less than 15 minutes. I'd gone before his introduction so I can't say if he deserved it but to have given any player on the pitch for the duration the MOM award would have been a breach of the Trades Descriptions act.


I think that Benitez (and Alonso and Mascherano) saw the writing on the wall. A team that, seven years ago, could win the most remarkable Champions League final that I can remember now seems to be in the grip of a collective self-delusion, a self-delusion that Hodgson couldn't dispel and Dalglish has nurtured.


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2012)

on the road said:


> The difference is that Liverpool have won the League Cup and are in the FA Cup Final, with Hodgson they went out in the early rounds, so they are better with Dalglish.


 
If you say so, but King Kenny + £105 million =12th and a trophy from a competition where most "big" clubs play their reserves doesn't look like progress to me. Yes, I watched the game last night.  I think the current owners + Roy Hodgson + £105 million might have had a rather different result.

It's quite sad to see Liverpool where they are now, they were footballs dominant force throughout my youth, now reduced to competing with Fulham, Everton to be the best of the rest................


----------



## ceepeebee (2 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> I'm just back from what must have surpassed all previous depths of awfulness ever served up at that once famous football ground. I've never left before the final whistle previously but today I'd stood all I could and went with 20 minutes left. That is, apparently, the first time Fulham have ever won a league match in the city of Liverpool. Mind you, Liverpool were lucky to get nil. If it was the aim to gee those reserves up to force their way into the team for the Cup Final on Saturday, it was a massive failure. Our best player was a kid who was on the pitch for less than 15 minutes. I'd gone before his introduction so I can't say if he deserved it but to have given any player on the pitch for the duration the MOM award would have been a breach of the Trades Descriptions act.


I managed to watch it to the end, think I was watching Irish ESPN or similar - maybe US, but Steve McManaman was beside himself the whole way through, and quite rightly so. Sterling was v quick, and v eager - showed a good touch too.... so he put the rest of the players on the pitch to shame.


----------



## Rasmus (2 May 2012)

Excellent win for Motherwell at Tynecastle last night, making Champions League football at Fir Park now a near-certainty. I can't wait!


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2012)

Rasmus said:


> Excellent win for Motherwell at Tynecastle last night, making Champions League football at Fir Park now a near-certainty. I can't wait!


 
How is Omar Daley doing?


----------



## Rasmus (2 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> How is Omar Daley doing?


He's been decent, but unimpressive. After a good spell before Christmas, he's mostly been playing backup for fellow Jamaican winger Chris Humphrey, who's been in mostly good form this spring.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (2 May 2012)

Some big games tonight needless to say will be rooting for Bolton & a Chelsea / Newcastle draw


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2012)

well, it's kind of what you'd expect

I'd have thought that 3rd place was pretty well nailed down for you, GMD. Strange to say, that's exactly the result Spurs fans will be looking for. 

PS - don't forget the FNRttC!!!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> well, it's kind of what you'd expect
> 
> I'd have thought that 3rd place was pretty well nailed down for you, GMD. Strange to say, that's exactly the result Spurs fans will be looking for.
> 
> PS - don't forget the FNRttC!!!!!


I saw that this morning and thought it was disgraceful. The FA have quite rightly complained to NI about it. Were I in charge the Sun would be barred from attending England matches and press conferences at least until they made a grovelling front page apology.


----------



## PaulB (2 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> They scored 2 goals at the Camp Nou - probably one of the few teams to do so apart from Real Madrid.
> 
> Saying "they parked the bus" etc is just ignorance.
> 
> ...


 
No, Liverpool beat them 2-1 over there (I was at that one, me) and had the rich-man's plaything not been captained by one of the most reprehensible forms of life ever to have crawled out from under a rock, they may have seen fit to play a slightly different way. If he hadn't insulted the Americans in the immediate aftermath of 9-11 and wasn't a sickening racist and an arrogant my-shoot-don't-stink bully on and off the pitch, and maybe if his mother (so legend has it) been overly fond of a certain Liverpudlian delicacy, he wouldn't be as despised as he is. But you come out with the fact of his sending off as though it were some unfathomable capriciousness of the referee! That having occurred, they had no option but to 'park the bus' so 'ignorance' is emanating from one of us here, I think.


----------



## potsy (2 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I'm afraid not... as much as both teams are playing well at the moment. Chelsea at home? We both know that Newcastle do not travel well to or get much of a way in results in the capital.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2012)

yup fair play to the geordie maggots. they wanted it more then us tonight.


----------



## Ajay (2 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1833068, member: 9609"][/quote]
My brother lives in Blaydon, he's teaching his 2 year old this one at the moment.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WFHsSEDiZg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> No, Liverpool beat them 2-1 over there (I was at that one, me) and had the rich-man's plaything not been captained by one of the most reprehensible forms of life ever to have crawled out from under a rock, they may have seen fit to play a slightly different way. If he hadn't insulted the Americans in the immediate aftermath of 9-11 and wasn't a sickening racist and an arrogant my-shoot-don't-stink bully on and off the pitch, and maybe if his mother (so legend has it) been overly fond of a certain Liverpudlian delicacy, he wouldn't be as despised as he is. But you come out with the fact of his sending off as though it were some unfathomable capriciousness of the referee! That having occurred, they had no option but to 'park the bus' so 'ignorance' is emanating from one of us here, I think.


feeling a little aggrieved?

the ten men of Chelsea played a wonderfully intelligent game. I doubt whether Liverpool would have had the ability to do the same, and, moreover, whether they would have had the smarts to try. As for Terry - he is what he is. On the field he's brave to the point of foolishness (remember the diving header off the line in South Africa) and the Chelsea fans love him for it. And, if you're looking for angels, you'll have to look a lot further than the thug caught on video punching out a DJ in Southport.

Apropos of nothing at all, I'm impressed by Gerrard's advisers. Welcoming the appointment of Hodgson so publicly is exactly the right move to make


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> yup fair play to the geordie maggots. they wanted it more then us tonight.


you still have the chance to take that last place in the Champion's League.

If Chelsea win the CL, do they have to go through the itty-bitty stages in next year's competition?


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> feeling a little aggrieved?
> 
> the ten men of Chelsea played a wonderfully intelligent game. I doubt whether Liverpool would have had the ability to do the same, and, moreover, whether they would have had the smarts to try. As for Terry - he is what he is. On the field he's brave to the point of foolishness (remember the diving header off the line in South Africa) and the Chelsea fans love him for it. And, if you're looking for angels, you'll have to look a lot further than the thug caught on video punching out a DJ in Southport.
> 
> Apropos of nothing at all, I'm impressed by Gerrard's advisers. Welcoming the appointment of Hodgson so publicly is exactly the right move to make


 
Aggrieved at what, exactly? All those magnificent European cups won by all those famous London teams? Come back when you've won a single one. Doubtless you're giddy at the prospect of the looooooong drought ending? Having won five, I suspect a Liverpool team would have known EXACTLY what to do. Maybe not the present one, but we've had MANY famous victories against clubs as big if not bigger than the Catalans at all stages of that, and the UEFA competition over many many years. But to compare John Terry with Steven Gerrard is taking struggling too far. Steven Gerrard punched NO DJ and was, as you'll recall but conveniently forget, found not guilty so you don't have many legs to stand on on that one. 

Apropos of nothing else, Terry compounded his assault by lying to the commentator who asked him about it by completely denying he did anything wrong but had to backpedal furiously and laughably when it was pointed out the whole thing was seen by the watching millions. And 'brave'? That's a good 'un!


----------



## Archie_tect (3 May 2012)

There won't be much work done by supporters of Newcastle this morning. Still living the dream!


----------



## User482 (3 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Aggrieved at what, exactly? All those magnificent European cups won by all those famous London teams? Come back when you've won a single one. Doubtless you're giddy at the prospect of the looooooong drought ending? Having won five, I suspect a Liverpool team would have known EXACTLY what to do. Maybe not the present one, but we've had MANY famous victories against clubs as big if not bigger than the Catalans at all stages of that, and the UEFA competition over many many years. But to compare John Terry with Steven Gerrard is taking struggling too far. Steven Gerrard punched NO DJ and was, as you'll recall but conveniently forget, found not guilty so you don't have many legs to stand on on that one.
> 
> Apropos of nothing else, Terry compounded his assault by lying to the commentator who asked him about it by completely denying he did anything wrong but had to backpedal furiously and laughably when it was pointed out the whole thing was seen by the watching millions. And 'brave'? That's a good 'un!


 
A post quite transparently prompted by the frustration that your once great team is now mid-table mediocrity. If you're going to slag off other teams' players, it would be better if yours hadn't been home to thugs, drunks and racists, otherwise it just looks like hypocrisy.

I don't support Chelsea, and care little for Abramovich or Terry, but the defeat of Barcelona was an outstanding achievement. Liverpool wouldn't have come close.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2012)

The roller coaster ride that is supporting the toon goes on. As does my love/hate relationship with football.

Apparently the Aged P got highly agitated last evening, whooping and hollering he was. "Howay bonny lads, howay, get in man! etc., etc.." in deepest west wales.


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2012)

User482 said:


> A post quite transparently prompted by the frustration that your once great team is now mid-table mediocrity. If you're going to slag off other teams' players, it would be better if yours hadn't been home to thugs, drunks and racists, otherwise it just looks like hypocrisy.
> 
> I don't support Chelsea, and care little for Abramovich or Terry, but the defeat of Barcelona was an outstanding achievement. Liverpool wouldn't have come close.


A post quite transparently prompted by the need to cling to the coat-tails of possible success to bask in the vicarious glory of an achievement not yet felt. But it has by me, personally, in the actual stadium of its occurrence many times and that tends to tide me over. I don't need constant feeding of glory, I'd burst so a few fallow years are welcome. As you are to it.


----------



## User482 (3 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> A post quite transparently prompted by the need to cling to the coat-tails of possible success to bask in the vicarious glory of an achievement not yet felt. But it has by me, personally, in the actual stadium of its occurrence many times and that tends to tide me over. I don't need constant feeding of glory, I'd burst so a few fallow years are welcome. As you are to it.


 
Yes, that your fallow years are welcome is well-evidenced by your general tone of bitterness, and childish, myopic sniping at others' success. Everyone is convinced, I'm sure.


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Yes, that your fallow years are welcome is well-evidenced by your general tone of bitterness, and childish, myopic sniping at others' success. Everyone is convinced, I'm sure.


You'd like it to be. I'm not in the slightest bit 'bitter' and I gave up 'myopic' sniping at others' 'success' many years ago. Maybe you will, one day?


----------



## User482 (3 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> You'd like it to be. I'm not in the slightest bit 'bitter' and I gave up 'myopic' sniping at others' 'success' many years ago. Maybe you will, one day?


 
Yes, I'm completely convinced. There's no sniping or bitterness is your posts, none at all. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Yes, I'm completely convinced. There's no sniping or bitterness is your posts, none at all. Thanks for clearing that up.


Whoo, that's one colossal inferiority complex there. I'd keep that under wraps if I were you.


----------



## User482 (3 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Whoo, that's one colossal inferiority complex there. I'd keep that under wraps if I were you.


 

If I were a supporter of a mediocre team of drunks, thugs and racists, I'd not be inclined to cast so many stones in Chelsea's direction. It's a pity that you feel the need to compensate for your deficiencies by doing so, but I suppose you can't help yourself.


----------



## GilesM (3 May 2012)

I was in Madrid with a few friends at the weekend, and I had pleasure of watching Real Madrid play live, very impressive stadium, a good match to watch, and I like the way Real Madrid play, but Spanish football will never be called fast and/or exciting, and has there ever been a player more lazy than Ronaldo, he has flashes of pure genuis, but seems to spend most of his time walking very slowly back from an offside position, when the play is at the other end of the pitch, we came to th conclusion he was hungover. Great day out and well worth the experience if you're ever over there.


----------



## User169 (3 May 2012)

User482 said:


> If I were a supporter of a mediocre team of drunks, thugs and racists, I'd not be inclined to cast so many stones in Chelsea's direction. It's a pity that you feel the need to compensate for your deficiencies by doing so, but I suppose you can't help yourself.


 
What wrong with drunks exactly?


----------



## mangaman (3 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> A post quite transparently prompted by the need to cling to the coat-tails of possible success to bask in the vicarious glory of an achievement not yet felt. But it has by me, personally, in the actual stadium of its occurrence many times and that tends to tide me over. I don't need constant feeding of glory, I'd burst so a few fallow years are welcome. As you are to it.


 
Well as a neutral who never even expects to see my team play Barcelona, and old enough to remember all of Liverpool´s European Cups I´m not coming with any chips on shoulders.

I was delighted 3 years ago sitting in the freezing cold watch us eke out a 1-0 win at Wycombe.

But from where I sit, Chelsea played a great 2 legs against Barcalona - Liverpool are currently a mid table side.

Err - that´s it really


----------



## User169 (3 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> *Well as a neutral who never even expects to see my team play Barcelona*, and old enough to remember all of Liverpool´s European Cups I´m not coming with any chips on shoulders.
> 
> I was delighted 3 years ago sitting in the freezing cold watch us eke out a 1-0 win at Wycombe.
> 
> ...


 
Beating Bayern home and away was pretty good!


----------



## LosingFocus (3 May 2012)

[drops in]

Up The Saints!

[drops out]


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> A post quite transparently prompted by the need to cling to the coat-tails of possible success to bask in the vicarious glory of an achievement not yet felt. But it has by me, personally, in the actual stadium of its occurrence many times and that tends to tide me over. I don't need constant feeding of glory, I'd burst so a few fallow years are welcome. As you are to it.


I doubt very much whether User482 gives two hoots about whether Chelsea win anything. He's a Bristolian. And you're missing the point. Chelsea's performance was outstanding (and a kind of revenge for being robbed by a Swedish ref). The present Liverpool team could not have done the same thing. Terry is no saint. But, then again, neither is Gerrard - and as for Suarez....

Perhaps you're not aggrieved. Perhaps you're just looking through one eye.


----------



## 007fair (3 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> *They scored 2 goals at the Camp Nou* - probably one of the few teams to do so apart from Real Madrid.
> 
> Saying "they parked the bus" etc is just ignorance.
> 
> ...


 
So did Dundee Utd! .. a while back.

PaulB - Calm down, calm down.


----------



## MarkF (3 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> And you're missing the point. Chelsea's performance was outstanding


 
 Surely you mean Bayern not Chelsea? As much as I agree that Liverpool are now a middling PL club, both Chelsea performances v Barca were dour, depressing and unimaginative, certainly not "outstanding".


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2012)

I do genuinely think it was outstanding. It reminded me of Forest against Hamburg (and against Liverpool) in the European Cup. A palpably inferior team defending in an organised way.


----------



## mangaman (3 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Beating Bayern home and away was pretty good!


 
Well modesty permits etc etc

Actually although we were the 1st and only English club to win at the Olympic Stadium, we drew 1-1 at home so we went through and lost to Inter (0-1 home and away if I recall - pretty tough draw for the 2nd and 3rd rounds of the old EUFA)

We´d already thumped a Dutch club (Vitesse Arnham) of whom you probably know a lot more than me (other than were a bit crap in the 1993 EUFA)


----------



## mangaman (3 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I do genuinely think it was outstanding. It reminded me of Forest against Hamburg (and against Liverpool) in the European Cup. A palpably inferior team defending in an organised way.


 
Indeed - heady days. 

A great Forest side. I remember Trevor Francis diving to head in the cross.

And remember Aston Villa in 1982 - again underdogs against Bayern. Lost Jimmy Rimmer after a few minutes and a young Nigel Spink who´d only ever played a couple of games made a string of great saves. Then Peter Withe scored the winner.

I had to google the manager - Tony Barton for those embarking on a pub quiz.

interestingly it was the 6th successive win by an English club.

This was when it was only open to the country´s champions and after Franco distorted the thing in the 50s and 60s and before TV money went mad. So maybe British clubs really were the best when all the players (virtually) were homegrown.

I say British as the Liverpool side had a massive number of great Scottish players and managers.


----------



## mangaman (3 May 2012)

GilesM said:


> I was in Madrid with a few friends at the weekend, and I had pleasure of watching Real Madrid play live, very impressive stadium, a good match to watch, and I like the way Real Madrid play, but Spanish football will never be called fast and/or exciting, and has there ever been a player more lazy than Ronaldo, he has flashes of pure genuis, but seems to spend most of his time walking very slowly back from an offside position, when the play is at the other end of the pitch, we came to th conclusion he was hungover. Great day out and well worth the experience if you're ever over there.


 
Superb isn´t it.

I lived in Madrid in the 1980s when Real were actually crap - but used to go.

I´d never seen such a high stand at the time and the Barca game was something else.

And it´s in a really posh part of town - loads of great bars and restaurants nearby if you know where to go.

The football was dreadful though - slow and turgid. Like Italian football without the style. I think Spanish football has improved in terms of excitement since then.

Post Franco they had a massive lull.

I remember the Welsh beating Spain 4-0 that year if I recall and it wasn´t that much of a shock.


----------



## RedRider (3 May 2012)

Based on the last couple of pages I'd say there's some genuinely held opinions about Liverpool FC, our recent seasons and our current predicament (hey ho, roll on Saturday and another cup final!) grounded in honest ignorance and I suspect a teensy bit of WUM-ery too!

Thankfully, we've had more than our share of superb nights/trips following the boys over the years and can take the rough with the smooth and remain pretty optimistic about next season too. So lucky to be Reds!!

In other news..Dulwich Hamlet are in the Rymans Div 1 play off final vs Bognor at the weekend so half a chance for a double celebration.


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I doubt very much whether User482 gives two hoots about whether Chelsea win anything. He's a Bristolian. And you're missing the point. Chelsea's performance was outstanding (and a kind of revenge for being robbed by a Swedish ref). The present Liverpool team could not have done the same thing. Terry is no saint. But, then again, neither is Gerrard - and as for Suarez....
> 
> Perhaps you're not aggrieved. Perhaps you're just looking through one eye.


 
Well he clearly gives a very big hoot about wanting to somehow align himself to some possible success in order to bask in its sunlight. And the present Liverpool team have, if nothing else, given us (I went to both and get to go again the day after tomorrow) two successful trips to Wembley. One brought us a trophy and one saw us beat the bitters. Chelsea have won nowt so far (and neither team from Bristol have ever won anything in history, if I recall correctly) so you may be crowing too early here. Liverpool can't end up with nothing this season; Chelsea could.

And when you stay off the football, you can come out with some sense but when you stray into unfamiliar territory, I think of you as the well-named deadleg.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I do genuinely think it was outstanding. It reminded me of Forest against Hamburg (and against Liverpool) in the European Cup. A palpably inferior team defending in an organised way.


 
I'd be the first to say I've done enough Chelsea baiting, knowing full well that the pathetic performance of the Hoops against them was evidence itself of how much better Chelsea performed on the day, but I really don't think they were outstanding against Barcelona by any means - like I've said, they did what they had to do and the 10 men, I think, galvanised the plan to soak up predictable attack after attack. What Chelsea did do well was listen to De Matteo who undoubtedly had the wit to tell his team that Barcelona, at this present time, could only play one way, preferring to pass the ball to death. Fabregas's own obituary summed it up rather nicely '...we never compromised our style.'


But...on a par with Cloughy's Forest?


----------



## User482 (3 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Well modesty permits etc etc
> 
> Actually although we were the 1st and only English club to win at the Olympic Stadium, we drew 1-1 at home so we went through and lost to Inter (0-1 home and away if I recall - pretty tough draw for the 2nd and 3rd rounds of the old EUFA)
> 
> We´d already thumped a Dutch club (Vitesse Arnham) of whom you probably know a lot more than me (other than were a bit crap in the 1993 EUFA)


 
Jeremy Goss, wasn't it? Terrific stuff from the Canaries...and you've made a great start back in the PL. I hope the hammers will be joining you next season!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Jeremy Goss, wasn't it? *Terrific stuff from the Canaries...and you've made a great start back in the PL.* I hope the hammers will be joining you next season!


 
Yep, only wish the same could be said for the Rs. The Canaries have been an example of how to move up a tier and that man Lambert is going places, hopefully for you Manga, with Norwich.

And FWIW User482, I think you'll end up back in the PL - Cardiff are always crap in the play-offs and you've now got the 0-2 advantage. That leaves Blackpool and Birmingham of which I think Blackpool will win, but I can see you winning in the final. But, because I love Olly, I would love to see the Tangerines go back up again TBH.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Well he clearly gives a very big hoot about wanting to somehow align himself to some possible success in order to bask in its sunlight. .


he didn't


----------



## User482 (4 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yep, only wish the same could be said for the Rs. The Canaries have been an example of how to move up a tier and that man Lambert is going places, hopefully for you Manga, with Norwich.
> 
> And FWIW User482, I think you'll end up back in the PL - Cardiff are always crap in the play-offs and you've now got the 0-2 advantage. That leaves Blackpool and Birmingham of which I think Blackpool will win, but I can see you winning in the final. But, because I love Olly, I would love to see the Tangerines go back up again TBH.


 
Norwich and Swansea have both shown it's possible to get promoted, and stay up playing good football - I'm delighted for them both, as they're great to watch. In some respects I think Lambert is the better manager - argually, Brendan Rogers is carrying on where Martinez left off.

As a lifelong Hammers fan, this season has been pretty hard to take at times, with Allardyce's fingerprints all over some exceptionally tedious football. But we've been better of late, finally playing with the ball on the floor and some width, and were well worth our win last night. I've never been to Wembley (the 2006 cup final was in Cardiff) so fingers crossed!

I can't decide if sacking Warnock was a mistake or not - on the one hand he's got a poor record in the PL, but it's not as if your situation's improved since. Still, it's not over yet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2012)

I really don't see, one eyed bias aside, how not to call Chelski's performance outstanding. Captain sent off, early doors, 10 men vs the (relative) might of Barca, and they don't blow it but go on to get to the final. Sounds pretty exceptional to me.


----------



## dan_bo (4 May 2012)

Pub near me:


----------



## Doseone (4 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Norwich and Swansea have both shown it's possible to get promoted, and stay up playing good football - I'm delighted for them both, as they're great to watch. In some respects I think Lambert is the better manager - argually, Brendan Rogers is carrying on where Martinez left off.
> 
> As a lifelong Hammers fan, this season has been pretty hard to take at times, with Allardyce's fingerprints all over some exceptionally tedious football. But we've been better of late, finally playing with the ball on the floor and some width, and were well worth our win last night. I've never been to Wembley (the 2006 cup final was in Cardiff) so fingers crossed!
> 
> I can't decide if sacking Warnock was a mistake or not - on the one hand he's got a poor record in the PL, but it's not as if your situation's improved since. Still, it's not over yet.


 
I agree with everything you say in that post, except the bit about Swansea being great to watch. I've been to the Liberty a few times this season, they were good great against Arsenal, but other than that they really aren't the most exciting team to watch at all.


----------



## GilesM (4 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Superb isn´t it.
> 
> I lived in Madrid in the 1980s when Real were actually crap - but used to go.
> 
> I´d never seen such a high stand at the time and the Barca game was something else.


 
When you walk up inside one of the four corner towers and you're looking into the windows 10th floor of tower blocks (not that I look in peoples windows, that'd be wrong), you realise how impressive it is, the only thing wrong was no meat pies, and the queue for the beer.



mangaman said:


> And it´s in a really posh part of town - loads of great bars and restaurants nearby if you know where to go.


 
We walked back into the city centre and found a few places on the way back, better than the location of most English grounds.


----------



## dan_bo (4 May 2012)

This rings quite true. Goodbye Sol.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2012)

Chelsea are going for Battersea Power Station.

Lumme!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2012)

Chelsea, a SOUTH London club.....?


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Chelsea, a SOUTH London club.....?


There isn't really room for two, what with manchester United being there already.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> There isn't really room for two, what with manchester United being there already.


Manchester United are Surrey through and through!

When I was growing up in South London, Chelsea were thought of as a South London club, and, even fifteen years ago, fans walked across the bridges to the Bridge in their thousands. The support is a lot more cosmopolitan these days, and, perversely, more local to the ground. 

It could be a good move for them. They'd surely get 60,000.


----------



## mangaman (4 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Manchester United are Surrey through and through!
> 
> When I was growing up in South London, Chelsea were thought of as a South London club, and, even fifteen years ago, fans walked across the bridges to the Bridge in their thousands. The support is a lot more cosmopolitan these days, and, perversely, more local to the ground.
> 
> It could be a good move for them. They'd surely get 60,000.


 
When I lived in Battersea in the ´90s it was all Chelsea. The pubs after a home game were full of charmless Chelsea fans singing "No surrender to the IRA"

(I don´t know why - but I knew not to go out on a Friday in Battersea)


----------



## PaulB (4 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> he didn't


Get a room.


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I really don't see, one eyed bias aside, how not to call Chelski's performance outstanding. Captain sent off, early doors, 10 men vs the (relative) might of Barca, and they don't blow it but go on to get to the final. Sounds pretty exceptional to me.


 
Er, they lost their captain after 37 minutes, 7minutes to HT is hardly "early doors. However, they were already on a course, and as determined, to be as negative, unimaginative, niggardly and dull as they were in the first leg when they enjoyed just 22% of the possession with a full team for 90 minutes. I got no pleasure from either Chelsea performance and think calling the 2nd one outstanding is ridiculous, lucky is a more appropriate word. I fully understand why Chelsea fans believe the tactics were vindicated but I don't support Chelsea, I am a "football" fan so I hope that they get stuffed in the final.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 May 2012)

Can't wait for Sunday, but then again...


----------



## Doseone (4 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> View attachment 9051
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Sunday, but then again...


 
  I have this horrible feeling we'll need to go to Citeh and win to stay up, and they'll need to win to win the Prem. 

If we go down it's because we deserve to


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> I have this horrible feeling we'll need to go to Citeh and win to stay up, and they'll need to win to win the Prem.
> 
> If we go down it's because we deserve to


 
Yes, Bolton have an easier run with WBA, probably now likely to be all up in the air with Woy's appointment. Equally they have Stoke last game. If they win both games then it's all over and yes, you're right, we can't have any complaints.

My only real bitterness with our season will be the lack of time we had in the summer (the only decent transfer window) when Fernandes took over, and we ended up with the likes of Barton. I'm not overly enamoured with Cisse to be honest either, given his 'couldn't give a shoot' attitude. His reaction to scoring against Chelsea said it all - embarrassing.

Perhaps a few refereeing decisions too. I hope we're not remembered this year for the Terry/Ferdinand incident either, but I think we might. The Chelsea fans booing him was pretty poor if you ask me.

Either way, I'm going to try and enjoy myself on Sunday with a few old mates in the Weld. Could only get tickets for the School End so no R block on the Ellerslie for me!

 Onwards and upwards mate, and come on you soooopa'...


----------



## User482 (4 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Get a room.


On recent evidence, one suspects that's the best you can do.


----------



## Doseone (4 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yes, Bolton have an easier run with WBA, probably now likely to be all up in the air with Woy's appointment. Equally they have Stoke last game. If they win both games then it's all over and yes, you're right, we can't have any complaints.
> 
> My only real bitterness with our season will be the lack of time we had in the summer (the only decent transfer window) when Fernandes took over, and we ended up with the likes of Barton. I'm not overly enamoured with Cisse to be honest either, given his 'couldn't give a shoot' attitude. His reaction to scoring against Chelsea said it all - embarrassing.
> 
> ...


 
You're going to the game - I'm jealous. Hope you have a great day and I hope the atmosphere is as intimidating as it can be at LR. At least there's no room for Delap to have a run up. I'm going to be forced to watch the Cup Final on Saturday with the Chelsea supporting hordes that comprise most of the rest of my family

Re JT - I'm trying hard not to let my personal feelings get in the way. My heart says we know what he said and we know what he is, my head says to let the law take care of it.

Have a good one. Da da da da Hoops


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> My only real bitterness with our season will be the lack of time we had in the summer (the only decent transfer window) when Fernandes took over, and we ended up with the likes of Barton. I'm not overly enamoured with Cisse to be honest either, given his 'couldn't give a shoot' attitude. His reaction to scoring against Chelsea said it all - embarrassing.


 
Barton leaves all his clubs when they are on the up, pity you can't get rid of him this week.  The idea is to stay up, if not, then go down healthier than when you came up, QPR have done a lot wrong. 50/50 Bolton or QPR now, the latter have nicer kit and superb quintessentially British football ground so I hope they stay up.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> Barton leaves all his clubs when they are on the up, pity you can't get rid of him this week.  The idea is to stay up, if not, then go down healthier than when you came up, QPR have done a lot wrong. 50/50 Bolton or QPR now, the latter have nicer kit and superb quintessentially British football ground so I hope they stay up.


 
You've changed your tune from a few months back then mate, nice one.  Well done to your boys for surviving by the way. Let's hope for a better season next time for each of us.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> You're going to the game - I'm jealous. Hope you have a great day and I hope the atmosphere is as intimidating as it can be at LR. At least there's no room for Delap to have a run up. I'm going to be forced to watch the Cup Final on Saturday with the Chelsea supporting hordes that comprise most of the rest of my family
> 
> Re JT - I'm trying hard not to let my personal feelings get in the way. My heart says we know what he said and we know what he is, my head says to let the law take care of it.
> 
> Have a good one. Da da da da Hoops


 
We all mistakes but JT seems to make an art form of it.

No chance of the atmosphere not being intimidating.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2012)

Oh for the days when Abide With Me was movingly sung by the 100,000 strong Cup Final crowd instead of being murdered by some screeching bitch dressed like a Soho hooker.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2012)

That was a goal and a half from Carrol.

Game on!


----------



## kristen dean (5 May 2012)

God i hate that plastic club.


----------



## User482 (5 May 2012)

The league cup and 8th place isn't much to show for 100 million quid...


----------



## defy-one (5 May 2012)

So pleased Chelski won't over Pramfield wanderers


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 May 2012)

yeah what the heck have they done to our cup final????

It used to be a national holiday almost...cup final build up all morning...cup final its a knockout etc...now it's just another game on telly..and I'm a chelsea fan...pleased we won (and NO way was it over th eline)...but the spectacle is now a plastic money making showpiece, where it used to be a top class game of blood guts and mud!
Somehow it's all rather sterile these days.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2012)

may I be the first to say that Chelsea were outstanding..............

to be fair neither club played well. The first Chelsea goal was a gift, or, to be more precise, three gifts in a row. It was fun to watch, but you'd hope for better in the Championship playoff final.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 May 2012)

..yep..bring on Bayern!


----------



## rich p (6 May 2012)

0-0 at 60 minutes and Mancini takes Nasri off and brings on de Jong. Strange goings on or a stroke of left-field genius.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 May 2012)

rich p said:


> 0-0 at 60 minutes and Mancini takes Nasri off and brings on de Jong. Strange goings on or a stroke of left-field genius.


0-2 at ninety, it must be genius.


----------



## MarkF (6 May 2012)

Man City, a Champions performance, haven't seen fans celebrate so manically over a goal (the 1st) for ages, years, I hope that they win it now. 

Cup final....... b.o.r.i.n.g............. Chelski were ok, Liverpool pap, goalie useless. 

I think Monsieur Remmings owes great gratitude to Mr Cisse......... Bolton winning with minutes to go and QPR drawing, what a turnaround! Bolton away at Stoke and Stoke useless on the last day, it's not over yet..........


----------



## Monsieur Remings (6 May 2012)

It's not me, honest...


----------



## Doseone (6 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> View attachment 9120
> 
> 
> It's not me, honest...


 
Yee ha, nice one MR you would have had one hell of an afternoon. The fat lady hasn't sung yet. Wish I was there. Found a good stream to watch it, we deserved to win. Lifes not dull with Djib around and I enjoyed watching Adel making a fool out of the Stoke defenders. I thought Sorenson was going to spoil our day though. Thought Barton was good today as well and even SWP looked lively when he came on.


----------



## Maz (6 May 2012)

So, Wednesday pipped us to the automatic promotion back to the Championship. Now we have Stevenage in the play-offs. I've booked the day off for Wembley, if we get to the final, god-willing.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Yee ha, nice one MR you would have had one hell of an afternoon. The fat lady hasn't sung yet. Wish I was there. Found a good stream to watch it, we deserved to win. Lifes not dull with Djib around and I enjoyed watching Adel making a fool out of the Stoke defenders. I thought Sorenson was going to spoil our day though. Thought Barton was good today as well and even SWP looked lively when he came on.


 
Fantastic day out and no, we ain't mathematically safe but with 20 mins to go, Bolton let go of a
0-2 lead and we win, leaving us 2 points above them with a massive goal difference.

I know you know all this Doseone, but I think we may well have done it. Taraabt was sublime today.


----------



## User482 (7 May 2012)

And the Irons are going to Wembley...


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2012)

User482 said:


> And the Irons are going to Wembley...


Let's hope we get Blackpool. Holloway only knows one way to play and West Ham's counter attacking style should be able to pick them off.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 May 2012)

User482 said: ↑
And the Irons are going to Wembley...

Just got back from upton park and what a great result.

Yeah joe I'd rather have Blackpool,we've put eight past them already this season.

Birmingham are one of our bogey teams.


----------



## User482 (7 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Let's hope we get Blackpool. Holloway only knows one way to play and West Ham's counter attacking style should be able to pick them off.


I had the same thought. If we play like we did today we should win...

You going?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 May 2012)

Don't think I'll get a ticket for wembley as I didn't renew my membership this season


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2012)

User482 said:


> I had the same thought. If we play like we did today we should win...
> 
> You going?


Possible, when is it? I haven't been able to see the date in any of the papers.


----------



## rollinstok (7 May 2012)

Thats Blackburn Rovers down
Rumour has it that the Venkys ( who bought them last year ) did not know a team could be relegated from the Prem


----------



## User482 (8 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Possible, when is it? I haven't been able to see the date in any of the papers.


 
19th May, 3pm. I have my ticket!


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Thats Blackburn Rovers down
> Rumour has it that the Venkys ( who bought them last year ) did not know a team could be relegated from the Prem


They thought they were buying a Premiership franchise, apparantly


----------



## dellzeqq (8 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> They thought they were buying a Premiership franchise, apparantly


is this a joke, or did they really think they were getting a franchise?????


----------



## mangaman (8 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Jeremy Goss, wasn't it? Terrific stuff from the Canaries...and you've made a great start back in the PL. I hope the hammers will be joining you next season!


 
Sure was..

Looks increasingly good for the Hammers, which is good news - I've always liked West Ham - although I'm not sure I'm that desparate to see "Big Sam" back in the Prem.

It would be lovely if you could change manager.

In my view the Hammers problems started when those pesky Icelandic geezers appeared and foisted Mascherano and Tevez on a reluctant Alan Pardew.

The season before you had been playing lovely football with a young, exciting team - reaching the cup final and mid-table if I recall.

After Pardew, you've had a series of less than exciting choices (Avram Grant anyone?)

I believe if Pardew had stayed that team could be where he is now with Newcastle.


----------



## 007fair (8 May 2012)

Can I hark back to the Cup Final
I would like to question the 'whole of the ball over the line' thing. 
What exactly does the whole of the ball mean ? Why do they keep tripping out that line without a full explanation!

Is it ..
1- that no part of the ball would be actually touching the line (if the ball was on the ground).
2 - or that the whole ball must be _clear_ of the line(ie viewed from above you would have to see the whole line with no part of the ball obscuring any part of the line)

Simple graphics uploaded!

Both depict the same ball position but from a different view. The ball is not touching the line but is not totally over it either - Goal or No Goal ?
If no goal then the rules are different for throw ins as 99 out of 100 times that ball position would be awarded 'out'


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 May 2012)

My take on that is that a camera mounted on the cross bar looking vertically down must be able to see at least a rizlas's worth of grass in the space between the net-side ball and the line for it to be a goal


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2012)

"Well done Crawley Town".

There I've said it.


----------



## User482 (8 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Sure was..
> 
> Looks increasingly good for the Hammers, which is good news - I've always liked West Ham - although I'm not sure I'm that desparate to see "Big Sam" back in the Prem.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not a fan of Sam either, but in fairness to him, Cardiff were the ones lumping it forward, not us. I thought we missed a trick in not going for Chris Hughton - a former player who understands the club's ethos. We can generally rely on the chairmen to screw it up: publicly undermine Zola - making his job impossible, appoint the spectacularly incompetent Avram Grant, then alienate the support with Allardyce.

Regarding Pardew, I think part of the problem was his enormous ego - once he started believing his own publicity, results suffered, and there were also a number of rumours involving him and a player's wife, though nothing was ever substantiated. Whatever really happened, it clearly wasn't a united squad in 2006/7. It will be interesting to see what happens at Newcastle next season...

I was at the cup final and save for 30 seconds and a piece of magic from Gerrard, we would've deservedly won it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> is this a joke, or did they really think they were getting a franchise?????


There have been been some "informed rumours" from respected journalists that this was the case. It sounds ridiculous, but it wouldn't be the first time that otherwise hard headed businessmen have bought into the football dream leaving their brains behind.


----------



## mangaman (8 May 2012)

User482 said:


> I was at the cup final and save for 30 seconds and a piece of magic from Gerrard, we would've deservedly won it.


 
Too right.

I was celebrating my 40th birthday with my family - 80% Scousers and Liverpool fans at that.

I've always liked The Irons because of their style and you'd nicked our 2 best players (Rob Green and Dean Ashton).

I persuaded my 6 year old nephew to be a Hammer for the day but we were heavily outnumbered and I've rarely been more disappointed than when Gerrard scored while watching a game (not involving Norwich).


----------



## dellzeqq (8 May 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/sportingintelligencecom/355347150182?created
Here is the full text of a letter from Blackburn CEO Paul Hunt to Mrs Desai, 21 December 2011

_Wednesday 21st December 2011 _
_Paul Hunt _
_Deputy CEO _
_Blackburn Rovers _
_Ewood Park _
_Blackburn _
_Lancashire _
_Madam, 
I have been your senior officer at the club for 6 months now and I feel that I must now write to you to ask you to make some significant changes to save the club, perhaps from relegation but also perhaps from administration. 
In twenty years of the Premier League there has been only one side that was bottom of the league at Christmas that has survived relegation at the end of the season. With the bank closing in, I fear that they will look to foreclose and have the potential to implement financial restrictions upon the club that could (as a worst-case scenario) enforce administration. 
I have kept quiet for a time now out of utmost respect and I trust that you realise that I am only emailing you now as I want what is only the best for Blackburn Rovers and the owners. I am very much of the opinion that we can save the club and I have always been very supportive and positive towards the owners. Therefore I hope you know that what I am saying is considered, honest, constructive and from the heart. 
I ask that we instigate all the changes below in this 10 point plan. If we do, then I guarantee that, come the summer, the club will be in a much stronger position than it is now. This will give the owners the following benefits: 
A richer asset in the club as a whole 
A happy, strong and valuable playing squad 
Peace of mind that it is being run admirably 
Protection for the Venky's brand and the BRFC brand 
The full backing of the Premier League 
Deliver the community a club to be proud of 
A devoted team of staff 

1. Promotion to CEO 
I am aware that that when we met in April, we said we would look at this within the first year. I believe now is the right time to promote me to CEO. The "Deputy" title is confusing to staff, supporters and media. I am confident that I now have the knowledge to be able to deliver strong progress. We have a great club, good team and an excellent range of staff that I feel can take this club forward, given the right support from the owners. Naturally, with extra responsibility I would like extra salary and I would be happy with a relatively modest increase with the promise of a good bonus and increase in salary in the summer that would reflect the improvement in position. I am currently the lowest paid senior club official in the Premier League. 
2. Owners to invest in the club 
As you are aware Barclays have asked for the owners to put £10m into the business. This needs to happen and I am confident that this could only be a loan as we would increase the value of the club significantly. With all the speculation in the press the playing staff value and overall club value is depreciating on a daily basis. By putting an end to this the owners would be protecting their investment, putting their trust in the executive team and the club. The position with the finances is a cause for grave concern. Auditors KPMG have put as many obstacles as they can in the way of signing off the accounts due to their concerns. We continue to try and work with Barclays but they are very quickly losing patience as we cannot give answers. We have been forced to agree to additional spending against our wishes (Christmas hampers, sponsoring the Princes Trust event etc) and I am fearful that the situation will only get worse. 
During January we need additional funding to pay wages etc. Scottish club Hearts did not pay their players in November and have effectively breached their contracts. By law (supported by FIFA) the players can now annul their contracts, seek other clubs and still chase the club for payment of their wages. Clearly, the club will not receive any fee for any transfers. See linkhttp://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/football/spl/2011/12/10/hearts-stars-told-they-can-walk-away-from-club-now-over-unpaid-wages-86908-23623969/ 
You may also be aware that HMRC (tax authorities) have been chasing Portsmouth Football Club for a debt they owe. HMRC have made a technical mistake in law and therefore cannot claim the money they are owed. They will make sure of course that the next football club that falls out of line, won’t be so lucky. We need to make sure that this club is not Blackburn Rovers. 
3. Manager to change and report to the CEO 
Publicly I have been asked to support the manager and I always have as I personally like Steve. I have supported him from the start and have been desperate for him to do well. However, I am now of the opinion that it isn’t working and he is ready to go. He has lost the crowd and as a result of this evening’s game has lost the dressing room as well – the players no longer want to play for him. It is a shame and disappointing but we must act now to save the club. The board should be asked their opinion in who should be the new manager. The board has over 60 years football experience between them, it would be a travesty not to rely on that experience for the biggest decision the club will make this season. The new manager should now report into the board who then recommend and endorse his wishes to the owners. Allow the board to protect the owners from the media, supporters etc. 
4. Trust the executive - bring us in 
Give the executive team at Ewood Park, the latitude and authority to run the club. Everything at the club needs to come through either myself, Simon Hunt or Karen Silk – both Karen and Simon are excellent appointments. We have vast experience and with Vineeth as well, I am sure we have a winning team. The owners must learn to trust us. I am enjoying working with Vineeth and although he has little experience in football, he is quickly learning. I am trying to establish him with all the other staff too and am introducing him to the Heads of Department on an ongoing basis. I don’t really think for one minute that the owners will allow this club to go into ruin but without knowing this for 
sure, we need to be prudent. However, if we had more information on your plans, strategy and thoughts going forward (after assisting you in formulating that strategy of course) then we can support and deliver growth. Without knowing the plan, we will of course be guarded and suspicious. With our fiduciary responsibilities as directors, if the club goes under, the directors (including Vineeth, Mahesh and Gandhi Babu) are all potentially personally liable for that failing and the courts could take our houses from us. My family do not deserve this. 
5. PR just from Ewood 
Another big issue is the PR and the fact that a lot of it in the past has come from India, without our knowledge. ALL press statements need to come from Ewood Park with me as the spokesman. That way we can control all the output and protect the owners. I will take on an experienced PR consultant who will advise the board/owners. It will be someone who will be aware when any negative stories are about to hit the press. We must now remove the club from being headline news for the wrong reasons. A full PR strategy needs to be instigated from January 1st that re-engages the owners with the supporters – the owners need to trust us in this regard as we know our customers. As owners you are not protected. Use the board (and manager combined) as a buffer zone to the media, the bank, the fans and we will protect you. I want to tell the media that what they are printing is not true but the truth is that I do not know. It is clearly evident that neither yourself, Bala or Venky currently feel comfortable coming to Ewood Park. If we as an executive team had more say, day to day running and authority, we would be able to support you and take all the criticism ourselves. The damaging story in the Mail on Sunday has caused players, staff and the supporters much concern. We need to invest time in stopping leaks leaving the club. 
6. Regular visits to India 
To be able to understand the strategy and to assist the owners, the executive team of myself, Simon Hunt and Karen Silk must visit India once every two months as a minimum. This way we can be together on all issues and help to craft them with our experience. I am happy for the new manager to be a part of that delegation and would welcome his input. I am very concerned that I have not met with you properly during the six months I have worked at the club. You have asked me to deal with things locally but to be able to do this, as I have asked before, I need a greater understanding of your aspirations so I can deliver on them. If you keep me informed and learn to trust me, I can be your mouthpiece. 
7. Regular visits to Blackburn and Premier League games 
The owners must attend games in Blackburn as often as possible and I would suggest that at least one of the owners is present for at least a quarter of the games. The staff needs to meet you and get to know you too – whenever I have met the owners, I feel warm and strong and you instil in me the fight to face challenges and win. The supporters also need to meet you and we need to get the message of solidarity out there as quickly as possible. 
8. Hire and Fire 
The executive team at Blackburn Rovers must be allowed to hire and fire staff. We will of course ask for the owner’s opinion for senior positions but we must 
be allowed the latitude in this. In Simon Williams we have someone who is against the owners and spreads the word wherever he can. I am disappointed I was not allowed to remove him from post in the summer, when he and the rest of the staff were expecting it. We must act soon in this regard and look to review other positions and then give the staff great morale. 
9. Lost revenue and brand equity 
We are losing fans/customers at an alarming rate. I am very concerned that fans are voting with their feet and not attending, not purchasing and not engaging with the club. Research shows that only 5% of ex season ticket holders will ever return. We are losing sponsors and suppliers. I am concerned we will lose Umbro if we continue to manufacture Rovers shirts in India for the RoverStar programme. Their contract specifically disallows this and we are putting at risk £800k of annual revenue. The Blackburn Rovers and Venky’s brands are both suffering terribly. Whilst there are negative goings on such as protests, complaints, media stories, unhappy fans etc, then both brands are losing brand equity and consequently, losing value. I am also concerned that the Premier League will intervene soon as they may take the view that their brand is being tarnished by association too. It is all reparable of course but we must start to act now by building bridges with fans and the media as above. 
10. Support is necessary / Final thoughts 
I am disappointed that we have not managed to progress as I would have liked over the past 6 months. I for one was very excited to be given the opportunity and wanted to assist the owners in delivering strong progress for the club. However, we have been too busy fire fighting (protests, media intrusion, finance issues) to do this so far. As you know, I like to be proactive but the current climate only allows us to be reactive. 
I feel impotent as I am not asked by yourselves about my opinion on matters. I joined the club to make a difference, not to sit by and simply action instructions. I appreciate that my advice will not always be acted upon but I am disappointed that I am not asked. I have a great deal to contribute and have great experience. I won't get it right every time but will always do my best and learn from any mistakes. 
My concern is for the staff. They have put up with a lot recently and are still supportive. They live in the community and are being asked questions by their friends and family but cannot answer them. They are also being challenged at the games and when they come into contact with fans. Most are junior or part time staff who are feeling under pressure. I am concerned that they are going to become too stressed and will look to get jobs elsewhere. We have some great staff and cannot afford to lose them. 
I may be speaking out of turn here, but I am also concerned that no one reports everything to you, that is, everyone tries to report positive news and are not overly forthcoming when negative news needs to be told. By not having the full details, anyone would find it difficult to make decisions that encompass all the facts, all of the time. I am sure that if you were exposed to the full story, no matter how negative sometimes, that you would do the right thing. I need to be able to report a little more readily to you and on an infinitely more regular basis. 
Please don't view this as me questioning the owners unjustly. Please be reassured that I do question things, it means I am doing things right for the club and the owners by not accepting things lightly. This is how I work and how I must continue to work to get the best for Blackburn Rovers. With my experience of Blackburn now and my previous experience at three other prominent clubs, I do feel as though my suggestions come from a position of strength and can make a huge difference to life at Blackburn Rovers. 
I would very much appreciate an opportunity to speak with you on these points by invitation to India. Without instigating these points it will get more and more difficult to deliver progress for the club. I call on the owners to act, to play their part in the investment that puts all our minds at rest, and then allows me and the executive team to initiate all of the above points for the greater good of Blackburn Rovers. 
I look forward to hearing your thoughts. 
With very best wishes for a bright future, Paul_
108​comment is superfluous.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 May 2012)

Ashley still desperately hoping for a buyer, so next season may just swing it if they get far enough in the Europa Cup... no-one had any real expectation of Champion's League place.

User482, thought you'd be the last to repeat a rumour! ...that's nearly as bad as the one that haunted a Toon ex-striker and a TV presenter.... would have expected better judgement from her.


----------



## musa (8 May 2012)

is that real DZ? oh well don't matter now they let the building


----------



## mangaman (9 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/sportingintelligencecom/355347150182?created
> Here is the full text of a letter from Blackburn CEO Paul Hunt to Mrs Desai, 21 December 2011
> 
> _Wednesday 21st December 2011 _
> ...


 
Out of interest Dell, where did you get a copy of that email, if you don't mind me asking. It seems to sum up Blackburn's demise very well.

Actually I dislike Blackburn.

When I was growing up they were a mid 2nd division team with a mid 2nd division crowd.

They were the 1st, via Jack Walker, to exploit pumping money into winning the Premier League.

They just bought the title with cheaper players than you'd need nowadays (Sutton and Shearer et al)

The subsequent Chelsea, Man City model of buying it just follows Jack Walker's - it just costs more. Blackburn were the first and worst offenders for me.


----------



## rollinstok (9 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/sportingintelligencecom/355347150182?created
> Here is the full text of a letter from Blackburn CEO Paul Hunt to Mrs Desai, 21 December 2011
> 
> _Wednesday 21st December 2011 _
> ...


 
From what I have heard, Venkys, at the time of the above correspondence, knew about the possibility of relegation
It was during Sam Allardyces time at the club that Venkys were told about the realities re relegation
It was shortly after this that the promises of big names coming to the club..Ronaldinho, Beckham, Maradona etc ceased to be made
Promised investment failed to materialise and they sold their best players, Jones, Samba etc shortly after ( which more than recouped their initial outlay for the club of 26mill )


----------



## dan_bo (9 May 2012)

Please PLEASE stop quoting the whole letter.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Out of interest Dell, where did you get a copy of that email, if you don't mind me asking. It seems to sum up Blackburn's demise very well.


I was sent the link. I'd guess, given the sender, that it was linked from the Grauniad.


----------



## asterix (9 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/sportingintelligencecom/355347150182?created
> Here is the full text of a letter from Blackburn CEO Paul Hunt to Mrs Desai, 21 December 2011
> 
> _Wednesday 21st December 2011 _
> ...


 

So what was the reply?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2012)

asterix said:


> So what was the reply?


from Venkys or Dan Bo?


----------



## Inertia (9 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Out of interest Dell, where did you get a copy of that email, if you don't mind me asking. It seems to sum up Blackburn's demise very well.
> 
> Actually I dislike Blackburn.
> 
> ...


For me they Im not sure they are the first and not the worst either. At least for Jack Walker it was his home town club, he had a dream that his club could win the premier league and he made it happen. I think thats what any supporter would do if he had the money to blow.


----------



## dan_bo (9 May 2012)

asterix said:


> So what was the reply?


----------



## User482 (9 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Out of interest Dell, where did you get a copy of that email, if you don't mind me asking. It seems to sum up Blackburn's demise very well.
> 
> Actually I dislike Blackburn.
> 
> ...


 
They were by no means the first to spend large amounts of money in pursuit of the title, and I remember Ripley, Wilcox, Shearer and Sutton making them an outstanding attacking force. Don't forget that at that time, Man U had signed Schemichel, Cantona, and Cole.

They stuffed us at Ewood Park, with Shearer getting a hat trick, the only surprise being that he didn't get more. I was behind our goal at the time...


----------



## asterix (9 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> from Venkys or Dan Bo?


 
Both. We got dan_bo's. Venkys?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2012)

sorry - but no

later edit. The reply is 'you're sacked'.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/09/blackburn-sack-executive-paul-hunt


----------



## dan_bo (9 May 2012)

i can't see what he's done wrong- does UK employment law stretch to India?


----------



## mangaman (9 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> i can't see what he's done wrong- does UK employment law stretch to India?


 
Seems a little odd as the leak was to "Sporting Intelligence" who deny that it was Hunt who sent the leak.

Is it an instantly sackable offence if a private e-mail is leaked by someone else to a website? Surely he would have grounds to call that unfair dismissal and fleece the Venkys a bit more.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18005433


----------



## dan_bo (9 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Seems a little odd as the leak was to "Sporting Intelligence" who deny that it was Hunt who sent the leak.
> 
> Is it an instantly sackable offence if a private e-mail is leaked by someone else to a website? Surely he would have grounds to call that unfair dismissal and fleece the Venkys a bit more.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18005433


 
My point exactly.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2012)

Any Cardiff City fans on here?

Cardiff City's owners want to change the colour of the teams kit from Blue to Red. Red being a far more dynamic colour for marketing in the far east they are saying.

The Bluebirds have been wearing Blue since 1908. So it's a big departure for the club and the clubs supporters. The owners also want to change the club badge from a Bluebird to a Dragon.

Being another Blue (Chelsea) I would be horrified at the prospect of my Blues playing in any other home colour then blue, (I do hate it when our kits have bit's of red incorporated). I can forgive the various amount of shoot away kits that have been foisted upon us over the years, but to change the home kit. For me that's a complete no-no.

So what say ye fellow supporters of other clubs?


----------



## mangaman (9 May 2012)

If they go near our yellow and green I swear I'll do time...

Seriously, Cardiff should concentrate on playing football in the UK a bit better and try to make the Prem before worrying about their far Eastern profile.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 May 2012)

Welsh red Dragon... are the marketing people all 73 with no imagination?

What's wrong with them, we had a Nissan Bluebird in 1974... tell them that!


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> If they go near our yellow and green I swear I'll do time...
> 
> Seriously, Cardiff should concentrate on playing football in the UK a bit better and try to make the Prem before worrying about their far Eastern profile.


 

Indeed. But as we all know, our clubs these days are far more interested in tapping in to all that so called far eastern fan base/shirt buying public then worry about what the humble match day going supporter thinks.


----------



## mangaman (9 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. But as we all know, our clubs these days are far more interested in tapping in to all that so called far eastern fan base/shirt buying public then worry about what the humble match day going supporter thinks.


 
Sadly true, but Cardiff...

Is there really much of a following out there for a hoofball playing Championship Club?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Sadly true, but Cardiff...
> 
> Is there really much of a following out there for a hoofball playing Championship Club?


it's the fifth biggest league in the world. Allegedly.


----------



## MarkF (9 May 2012)

Re Cardiff, blue or red, red or blue, what does it matter? With your kit, you could be just about anybody else anyway, in future you'll just be confused with with say, Swindon, instead of Chesterfield.................disagree about the dragon tho'. 

Proper kit.


----------



## dan_bo (9 May 2012)

Come on blackpool!


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Come on blackpool!


 

Yup, my tip for a return to the PL.


----------



## dan_bo (9 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, my tip for a return to the PL.



My tip for being the bollox. Along with wigan.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, my tip for a return to the PL.


Big Sam awaits!


----------



## musa (9 May 2012)

I wouldn't mind Ian Holloway injection to the conference rooms once again


----------



## mangaman (9 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> Re Cardiff, blue or red, red or blue, what does it matter? With your kit, you could be just about anybody else anyway, in future you'll just be confused with with say, Swindon, instead of Chesterfield.................disagree about the dragon tho'.
> 
> Proper kit indeed, which is why it matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## mangaman (9 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Big Sam awaits!


 
I agree the Hammers should win.

"Big Sam" stylee - "big Carlton Cole backing into defenders a la Kevin Davies - getting free kicks outside the box or knock downs to Kevin Nolan.

All a bit similar to the abomination that was Bolton under "Big Sam"

However User482, who has 1st hand experience seems to think Sam has changed his spots a little.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 May 2012)

"We play on the floor
We play on the floor 
We are west ham we play on the floor"


C'mon you irons!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 May 2012)

Well done Ollie and the Tangerines. He was as humble as ever tonight, also remarking how the final is likely to be high scoring given that the aggregate for their own meetings this season with West Ham, had panned out 8-1 in favour of their forthcoming opponents!

I hope they win TBH, but I don't mind the Hammers.

As for Cardiff, well it seems the Play-offs were invented just for them to lose. Despite their fans acting like self-gratification artists when, ironically, they beat us at the play-offs back in 2003 (the hoops under Ollie) they don't exactly suffer from plastic support, and I'd be surprised if the Bluebirds became anything but blue, but you never know. Surely they have to get past the ignominy of being the 2nd Welsh club to ever get into the Premiership? Or could that be Wrexham, or even Cambrian and Clydach? They would appear to require automatic promotion to stand any sort of chance.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> If Norwich turned red, they would lose the affectionate tag "the canaries" which they've had for ever.
> I remember the 1970s Chelsea of Bonetti, Osgood, Chopper Harris et al. "Blue is the colour" was the key in the club song.
> These things shouldn't change because a focus group in Taiwan prefers the Feng Shui of a blue or red shirt.
> In fact I would go as far as to say they can **** off for all I'm comcerned.


 
But Norwich are instantly identifiable as Norwich, just as a glance at a kit tells you it's Bristol Rovers, Blackpool, Plymouth, Bradford City, QPR or Yeovil, those clubs are lucky. I've looked on the Cardiff fans forum and in between people going nuts, a fair few are quite happy to change colours. A plain blue shirt is hardly iconic is it?

If this kit changes to red in return for investment and Cardiff being top of the table, you can bet the tune will soon change, very quickly too.

Good luck to Blackpool.


----------



## User482 (10 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> I agree the Hammers should win.
> 
> "Big Sam" stylee - "big Carlton Cole backing into defenders a la Kevin Davies - getting free kicks outside the box or knock downs to Kevin Nolan.
> 
> ...


 
I can't work Allardyce out. I went to the Bristol City game a few weeks ago, which was dreadful Big Fat Sam rubbish: his tactic seemed to consist of lumping the ball up to Maynard and Vaz Te. Both players are small, and thrive on well placed through balls on the floor...whatever Pro-zone was telling him, it was wrong. Yet against Leicester and Cardiff, we played with more width, and much less of the high ball, to great effect.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 May 2012)

User482 said:


> I can't work Allardyce out. I went to the Bristol City game a few weeks ago, which was dreadful Big Fat Sam rubbish: his tactic seemed to consist of lumping the ball up to Maynard and Vaz Te. Both players are small, and thrive on well placed through balls on the floor...whatever Pro-zone was telling him, it was wrong. Yet against Leicester and Cardiff, we played with more width, and much less of the high ball, to great effect.



Too many of our games,especially at home has been to use carlton cole as a lone striker,hoof the ball out of defence,bypassing the midfield.

For whatever reason bfs has seemed to change and for the better.

By playing Vaz te up front with cole and using the widths more we are playing less hoof and more on the floor football.

I'm glad it was Blackpool who have got through to the final as I've always liked Ian holloway for his plain speaking and honesty.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2012)

essexmike said:


> I'm glad it was Blackpool who have got through to the final as I've always liked Ian holloway for his plain speaking and honesty.


 
He comes out with some hilarious riposte to reporters and interviewers.
He will be welcome back to the PL.


----------



## Doseone (10 May 2012)

An Olly classic.....

_“He’s six foot something, fit as a flea, good looking – he’s got to have something wrong with him. Hopefully he’s hung like a hamster – That would make us all feel better. Having said that, me missus has got a pet hamster at home, and his cock’s massive.”​_ – talking about ​Cristiano Ronaldo​.​


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2012)

Panic over!  http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11704/7745777/Cardiff-ditch-red-plans

For now............................


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> Panic over!  http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11704/7745777/Cardiff-ditch-red-plans
> 
> For now............................


 

Thing is, if an owner really wants to do something like this they can go ahead with it anyway. The supporters support the club through whatever shoot owners throw at them.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2012)

Manure fans not happy at next seasons kit.
Gingham is in....


----------



## dellzeqq (11 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> He comes out with some hilarious riposte to reporters and interviewers.
> He will be welcome back to the PL.


four or five years ago I said to Susie 'sign that man up - for anything'. Did she listen.....?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> four or five years ago I said to Susie 'sign that man up - for anything'. Did she listen.....?


----------



## mangaman (11 May 2012)

Right – it’s getting close to the end and prediction time

Here are mine.

 Prem top – Man City to beat QPR and win
 Arsenal to win and Spur too so Newcastle miss out on top 4

 bottom – QPR to lose as I said and I can see Bolton beating a disappointing Stoke, so QPR to go down 

 Championship – West Ham

  League 1 – got a sneaky feeling about Huddersfield

 League 2 - Southend

 Champions League - Bayern


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2012)

Man City should see off QPR on form, but Hughes will have his players eating rusty nails before the game in an attempt to get revenge on the club who sacked him and Rangers are fighting for their lives anyway. It boils down to a question of City's bottle on the day.

I hope you're right about West Ham, but if Blackpool do go up it will only be for one season. Holloway has only one game plan, it worked for half a season last year because it took clubs by surprise, but once they'd sussed it out Blackpool were taken apart every week. This time they'll be under the cosh from day one unless Holloway buys a book on football tactics.


----------



## mangaman (11 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Man City should see off QPR on form, but Hughes will have his players eating rusty nails before the game in an attempt to get revenge on the club who sacked him and Rangers are fighting for their lives anyway. It boils down to a question of City's bottle on the day.
> 
> I hope you're right about West Ham, but if Blackpool do go up it will only be for one season. Holloway has only one game plan, it worked for half a season last year because it took clubs by surprise, but once they'd sussed it out Blackpool were taken apart every week. This time they'll be under the cosh from day one unless Holloway buys a book on football tactics.


 
Yes - say what you like about "Big Sam" he has far too much tactical nous for Holloway I fear. (And a far better team)


----------



## dan_bo (11 May 2012)

Making me laugh this. Every ManC fan I know is giving it the plumber's blow and trying to convince anyone who'll listen that 'it's not in the bag yet......' etc etc. Now if they do end up fecking it I won't stop laughing till august but, well, it ain't gonna happen is it.


----------



## User482 (11 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Man City should see off QPR on form, but Hughes will have his players eating rusty nails before the game in an attempt to get revenge on the club who sacked him and Rangers are fighting for their lives anyway. It boils down to a question of City's bottle on the day.
> 
> I hope you're right about West Ham, but if Blackpool do go up it will only be for one season. Holloway has only one game plan, it worked for half a season last year because it took clubs by surprise, but once they'd sussed it out Blackpool were taken apart every week. This time they'll be under the cosh from day one unless Holloway buys a book on football tactics.


 
It's not impossible for QPR. No-one expected us to get a draw with Man U in the final game of the 94-95 season, thus handing Blackburn the title...


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2012)

User482 said:


> It's not impossible for QPR. No-one expected us to get a draw with Man U in the final game of the 94-95 season, thus handing Blackburn the title...


I'd laugh if QPR did beat Man City....and United blew it against Sunderland


----------



## dan_bo (11 May 2012)

Even better! UTD haven't done enough to deserve anything this year.


----------



## defy-one (11 May 2012)

The table don't lie - we blew it against Everton. 4-2 up , get all your men behind the ball and see the game out!!!!!!! :mad
My only consolation (and it's a Biggy) , see the inbred work shy Liverpoodles in 8th!!!!!! No Champions League again!! Rofl


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> but if Blackpool do go up it will only be for one season. Holloway has only one game plan, it worked for half a season last year because it took clubs by surprise, but once they'd sussed it out Blackpool were taken apart every week. This time they'll be under the cosh from day one unless Holloway buys a book on football tactics.


 
Holloway can indeed open his book of tactical revelations but I don't think it's necessary, one look at the 2 squads and wage bills will show you which manager is the "achiever" here! Blackpool play a quick passing attacking game with both wing backs and midfielders instructed to take risks, i.e. get in the box. Of course it doesn't always come off and when behind they can be picked off too easily, but, it is thrilling to watch and why most of neutrals will want Blackpool to win. Holloway had an epiphany whilst out of work and decided never to be pragmatic again, he'd make sure his next team put entertainment and the paying customer first, he's since had his biggest success and it's also why Blackpool are having their best 3 seasons in half a century.



530kam said:


> The table don't lie - we blew it against Everton. 4-2 up , get all your men behind the ball and see the game out!!!!!!! :mad


 
No you don't, that is not how Manchester United play and you know it, were you complaining when you were winning titles in exactly the same cavalier fashion?


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> Holloway can indeed open his book of tactical revelations but I don't think it's necessary, one look at the 2 squads and wage bills will show you which manager is the "achiever" here! Blackpool play a quick passing attacking game with both wing backs and midfielders instructed to take risks, i.e. get in the box. Of course it doesn't always come off and when behind they can be picked off too easily, but, it is thrilling to watch and why most of neutrals will want Blackpool to win. Holloway had an epiphany whilst out of work and decided never to be pragmatic again, he'd make sure his next team put entertainment and the paying customer first, he's since had his biggest success and it's also why Blackpool are having their best 3 seasons in half a century.


Everything you say is right, but in the harsh reality of the Premier League it isn't going to work. You can't overwhelm teams like you can in the lower divisions unless you have a side of top class internationals which Blackpool don't, so unless they learn to park the bus to protect a lead they're going to lose a lot of thrilling games.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Everything you say is right, but in the harsh reality of the Premier League it isn't going to work. You can't overwhelm teams like you can in the lower divisions unless you have a side of top class internationals which Blackpool don't, so unless they learn to park the bus to protect a lead they're going to lose a lot of thrilling games.


 
I know, even the bottom PL clubs have plenty of internationals, so, you have a choice. Try to win, accepting defeats as part and parcel of the pursuit of 3 points, hoping to get enough points to stop up whilst entertaining your customers. Or, go down anyway with nothing positive to take from the whole 9 months............. like Wolves. I know which I prefer.


----------



## marshmella (11 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> I know, even the bottom PL clubs have plenty of internationals, so, you have a choice. Try to win, accepting defeats as part and parcel of the pursuit of 3 points, hoping to get enough points to stop up whilst entertaining your customers. Or, go down anyway with nothing positive to take from the whole 9 months............. like Wolves. I know which I prefer.


We should be OK now we've appointed stale old bacon Stale Solbakken as our new manager


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2012)

marshmella said:


> We should be OK now we've appointed stale old bacon Stale Solbakken as our new manager


Not *THE *Stale Solbakken?


----------



## marshmella (11 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not *THE *Stale Solbakken?


How many more is there?


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2012)

marshmella said:


> How many more is there?


 
Yeah, that one, the one that just got sacked for taking Cologne down. 

What are Wolves on? Sacking a good manager, expanding a ground whilst going down, appointing a good manager's lackey to succeed the good manager..........what was wrong with Paul Ince?


----------



## marshmella (11 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> Yeah, that one, the one that just got sacked for taking Cologne down.
> 
> What are Wolves on? Sacking a good manager, expanding a ground whilst going down, appointing a good manager's lackey to succeed the good manager..........what was wrong with Paul Ince?


Don't ask me, we lot are as confused as everybody else, being a Wolves fan lately is torturous .


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> *Holloway can indeed open his book of tactical revelations but I don't think it's necessary, one look at the 2 squads and wage bills will show you which manager is the "achiever" here! Blackpool play a quick passing attacking game with both wing backs and midfielders instructed to take risks, i.e. get in the box. Of course it doesn't always come off and when behind they can be picked off too easily, but, it is thrilling to watch and why most of neutrals will want Blackpool to win.* Holloway had an epiphany whilst out of work and decided never to be pragmatic again, he'd make sure his next team put entertainment and the paying customer first, he's since had his biggest success and it's also why Blackpool are having their best 3 seasons in half a century.
> 
> No you don't, that is not how Manchester United play and you know it, were you complaining when you were winning titles in exactly the same cavalier fashion?


 
Spot on Mark F. Until Holloway is in charge of a squad of players who aren't on a shoestring budget, then we can all have a go at his tactical know how. Until then, he deserves some credit.

At the QPR he worked miracles getting us out of League 1 with a very average squad and I find it strange that under one of the roundabout managerial times we've had over the past few years that Ian Evatt, for one, was let go of by QPR when we were a below average championship side. He's still playing for the Tangerines now and played in the Prem last year.

Holloway is a galvaniser and a true legend if you ask me.

In regards to Sunday anything can happen but Bolton are the ones who deserve to go down, not us given the last few months of football. FWIW I don't think we'll get anything at the Etihad but I can't see Bolton winning, Stoke will be too awkward for a side that threw away two games in hand and then a 2-0 lead at home with 15 minutes to go...

I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## Stephenite (11 May 2012)

Don't knock Ståle!

He does wonders with very average sides. I've been folowing him since I moved to Norway and started supporting Ham-Kam. He transformed the club. When he was "poached" by København he went on to win how many titles?!

No manager could have made a success of Køln. A club in the middle of self-imploding under the pressure of incompetent leadership. (a la AVB?)

He'll do a very good job at Wolves, I reckon.

-
Tip for tomorrow: Bitters win 4-0


----------



## dellzeqq (12 May 2012)

Surely, if Blackpool go up, they will have just a little more cash than they had last time round?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Surely, if Blackpool go up, they will have just a little more cash than they had last time round?



Yes they will and don't call me surely!


----------



## marshmella (12 May 2012)

Stephenite said:


> Don't knock Ståle!
> 
> He does wonders with very average sides. I've been folowing him since I moved to Norway and started supporting Ham-Kam. He transformed the club. When he was "poached" by København he went on to win how many titles?!
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephenite, the hopes of thousands of Wolves fans hang on your words.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2012)

Just think, by Monday we can all relax for the summer.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 May 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Just think, by Monday we can all relax for the summer.



Monday week for me matey


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2012)

Good luck...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 May 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Just think, by Monday we can all relax for the summer.


With the European Championships coming up?

Woy's Wonders will have us on the edge of our seats during the summer.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2012)

You have expectations? Just going to enjoy watching some great games without any pressure whatsoever!


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (13 May 2012)

Watching Arsenal at live screening at Emirates today , hope Fulham have a good game too!


----------



## Piemaster (13 May 2012)

I'm off to a watch the league leaders visit the local club this afternoon.
Do matches get any bigger than Aalesund v. Stromsgodset in the Tippeligaen?


----------



## Archie_tect (13 May 2012)

You've been random typing again Pie?


----------



## PaulB (13 May 2012)

Piemaster said:


> I'm off to a watch the league leaders visit the local club this afternoon.
> Do matches get any bigger than Aalesund v. Stromsgodset in the Tippeligaen?


 
Watch out for them Stromgodset under 5s. They did the offie by us, once. Formidable, they are.


----------



## Piemaster (13 May 2012)

Looking forward to going, my employers are one of Alesund FK sponsors so a bit of interest in it for me. Nice that the season here has only really just started as the English leagues finish too.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2012)

Holy Toledo! Unbelievable finish to the Premier League! Pure Roy of the Rovers comic-book stuff!


----------



## accountantpete (13 May 2012)

Joey Barton gets sent off shock!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2012)

Match of The Day will be a must watch tonight. I've been alternating between Final Score on the Beeb and Clockwatch on the guardian website, even as a neutral my heart was thumping.

Shame we won't get pictures of wailing man City fans though, they do a very good blub.


----------



## MarkF (13 May 2012)

Incredible, could hardly believe my eyes! 

QPR 3 shots and 2 goals!!


----------



## Nearly there (13 May 2012)

wow what a finish


----------



## musa (13 May 2012)

Best premier league for a loooong time

(however Mancini attitude needs to change thats all)


----------



## Doseone (13 May 2012)

I love Stoke The R's are staying up.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (13 May 2012)

Crap I switched the radio off with 4 minutes to go as I thought City had had it. Still what an amazing result, well done City.


----------



## rich p (13 May 2012)

Blimey!!!!

Money does talk!


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2012)

Long journey home tonight to Surrey for the Utd fans! Well done City!


----------



## PaulB (13 May 2012)

Yes, some drama in that, wasn't there? There's been stranger ones but that was a televised belter. And the best team won it. And QPR stayed up so two winners in one stadium! How often can that be said?


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 May 2012)

Best avoid Bolton town centre for the next few hours


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (13 May 2012)

Ironic won with 2 goals in "Fergie Time".


----------



## dan_bo (13 May 2012)

Well done city. Feckers.


----------



## potsy (13 May 2012)

My slightest of slight interest in the greedy league has just ended


----------



## Fnaar (13 May 2012)

I didn't particularly mind who won, but i was listening while cooking... very thrilling, even on the radio. Going to watch the highlights tonight too


----------



## mangaman (13 May 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> Ironic won with 2 goals in "Fergie Time".


 
I think in this case we can call it "Joey Barton" time - what a moron


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 May 2012)

So very proud of my team. Today was my boy's 1st birthday and with a club ride early this morning I was very nervous about this afternoon...and what a team performance by the sounds of it, leading at the Etihad with two minutes to go. How many teams can boast that?

And wow, QPR player gets on the wrong side of another crap refereeing decision? Must be the first time since the last time we played.

But all's well that ends well and the Rsss are staying up!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> And wow, QPR player gets on the wrong side of another crap refereeing decision? Must be the first time since the last time we played.


You're not talking about Barton, are you?

The guy's a headcase who should be banned for a very long time, life preferably.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 May 2012)

Having watched the game I really think we did ourselves proud, Cisse took that goal well, Mackie's was a brilliant finish and some of Paddy's saves from close range were awesome.

Shame about Barton's reaction but I couldn't really give a shoot - he's played much better for us and in the grand scheme of things that's all that matters to me. We've been on the wrong end of some truly awful refereeing decisions this season and have still survived so onwards and upwards. Besides, Tevez had a go first and could only ever be looking for the reaction that he got.

Nice of the MOTD lads to give no mention of the fact that we, QPR, were expected to get a hammering and played as well as we did for the last quarter with ten men. No mention of anything whatsoever besides the Barton incident. Thanks lads.

I thought Kompany gave a great interview, he seems a really intelligent geezer and despite being on the wrong end of 3-2 again you really have to hand it to City to come back that late (especially against the might QPR ) with such determination, particularly when a few weeks back they were 8 points behind. Well done to them.

I'm celebrating....


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> You're not talking about Barton, are you?
> 
> The guy's a headcase who should be banned for a very long time, life preferably.


 
Like I said Joe, I couldn't give a stuff.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 May 2012)

Indeed. Everyone knows what Barton's like. Tevez for one. Hook, line, sinker. More, I thought, could have been made of this by the MoTD 'A team'. But hey, WTF. Result!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 May 2012)

What if the lino, or the referee had decided to act on Tevez's behaviour? Some of our players have been sent off for much less this season. Then, City would have been down to ten men and would probably have lost the title. Tevez would then have been the pariah of Manchester Blue all over again...

So called experts like Shearer seem unable to comprehend this, what with Tevez being such an angel.


----------



## MarkF (14 May 2012)

Kompany does appear to be a really nice and intelligent bloke.

I am happy QPR stopped up, but............I think MR is wrong. One superb run, cross and header in 95 mins doesn't make a good performance, IMO it was a non-performance and if the first Stoke goal had been disallowed, as it clearly should have been, then QPR would be down. They got lucky.

Barton blocked across Tevez, Tevez wrestled and fouled him trying to get the "right" side of him, no big deal, I have no idea why MR thinks he should have been sent off? What Barton did was indefensible and embarrassing, I'd hate to have him represent my club. The comments from Hughes were just as embarrassing.


----------



## Ajay (14 May 2012)

I'm so glad I'm not a Ushited fan, nor a conspiracy theorist.
As the news that Bolton have failed to win at the Britannia spreads to the pitch, Kenny abandons his "thou shall not pass" attitude and jumps out of the way of Dzeko's header!!
The Hoops then line up on the edge of their own box for the restart and invite Aguero in to claim the glory.
Mark Hughes won't be getting that expensive bottle of red from Srawex.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 May 2012)

Funny how you see different things from different vantage points. From where I was sitting, Tevez wasn't actually trying to reach the ball - he was trying to goad a response out of a known hot-headed thug, having correctly worked out that City would have a better chance against 10 men than 11. And he succeeded, having gone down like a man brutally assaulted after a fairly innocuous - albeit indefensible, and no-one would suggest otherwise - elbow-dig. Amazing how quickly - and well - he recovered, once idiot Barton had departed.

Having said all of which, I'd agree that Bolton were robbed. How that first goal wasn't disallowed is a mystery.


----------



## MarkF (14 May 2012)

The weirdest vantage point must have been where Mark Hughes was, he _"Didn't see the incident"_.


----------



## Inertia (14 May 2012)

MarkF said:


> The weirdest vantage point must have been where Mark Hughes was, he _"Didn't see the incident"_.


I think he was stood next to Arsene Wenger so its understandable


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

hate football..its shite.


----------



## User482 (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hate football..its shite.


 
Then why waste your time on this thread?


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hate football..its shite.


 

Well please feel free not to post in this thread.


----------



## on the road (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hate football..its shite.


Is it in your way or something


----------



## rich p (14 May 2012)

Hughes was a spiteful player himself, although not in the same league as the thuggish Barton, so he may have more sympathy with him than a manager like Hodgson, for example, would.
I was glad United didn't win it again (I think this is their least attractive side for some years) although it has scope for improvement and slightly sad that the mega-money of City proved crucial. Hobson's choice but a thrilling end to the season nevertheless.


----------



## PaulB (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hate football..its shite.


 
I think I'll look for a heavy metal thread so I can go on and proclaim how much I dislike heavy metal. Brings so much to the debate, don't you think?


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hate football..its shite.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 May 2012)

Me, I can't stand knitting. Rubbish it is.


----------



## mangaman (14 May 2012)

rich p said:


> Hughes was a spiteful player himself, although not in the same league as the thuggish Barton, so he may have more sympathy with him than a manager like Hodgson, for example, would.
> I was glad United didn't win it again (I think this is their least attractive side for some years) although it has scope for improvement and slightly sad that the mega-money of City proved crucial. Hobson's choice but a thrilling end to the season nevertheless.


 
True - Hughes was a nasty player at times and his refusal to criticise Barton is indefensible.

If Barton plays for them again he will go down in my estimation


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> True - Hughes was a nasty player at times and his refusal to criticise Barton is indefensible.
> 
> If Barton plays for them again he will go down in my estimation


 

If the Shammers are promoted, Fat Sam will sign him up...


----------



## Maz (14 May 2012)

I think the enthralling end to the Premier League yesterday will be totally eclipsed if the Blades beat Stevenage tonight! 
Up The Blades!


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well please feel free not to post in this thread.


 Its a forum I will feel free to post where I like thankyou.


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2012)

Next Saturdays' gonna be good- Blackpool in the playoff final and then the CL final.


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

on the road said:


> Is it in your way or something


 nope, you saying what I think thanks.


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> I think I'll look for a heavy metal thread so I can go on and proclaim how much I dislike heavy metal. Brings so much to the debate, don't you think?


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Its a forum I will feel free to post where I like thankyou.


 

If you want to post off topic posts in a football thread I am happy to delete them for you. Now this is a football thread for those that are discussing football. If you don't like football, then post in the thread your reasons why you don't like football rather then just posting an inane comment that adds nothing to the debate. Would you be happy someone posting in your mountain biking thread that your ride looks shoot? No I don't thinks so.


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Then why waste your time on this thread?


 not wasting my time, just saying I (me, Fran) think its shite so why you all getting so upset about it, Iam entilted to my opinion, get over it guys.


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> If you want to post off topic posts in a football thread I am happy to delete them for you. Now this is a football thread for those that are discussing football. If you don't like football, then post in the thread your reasons why you don't like football rather then just posting an inane comment that adds nothing to the debate. Would you be happy someone posting in your mountain biking thread that your ride looks shoot? No I don't thinks so.


 Excuse me, keep your hair on here, it a bloody fottball discussion, thats all, and nothing personal to *YOU*, so stopping getting all arsey about it mate amd chill out FFS.!


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Excuse me, keep your hair on here, it a bloody fottball discussion, thats all, and nothing personal to *YOU*, so stopping getting all arsey about it mate amd chill out FFS.!


 

Exactly, it's a football discussion thread, so let's keep it that way shall we?

So will the Blades do it?
Will the Shammers or the Tangerines go up?
What about Van Horseface retiring at the age of 35?
The Blues.. can they pull off a shock win in Munich or is it a step too far?

What do you think rather then it's just shoot?


----------



## User482 (14 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> not wasting my time, just saying I (me, Fran) think its shite so why you all getting so upset about it, Iam entilted to my opinion, get over it guys.


In my opinion you're a dreary attention seeker. I'm sure you don't mind me saying so...


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Exactly, it's a football discussion thread, so let's keep it that way shall we?
> 
> So will the Blades do it?
> Will the Shammers or the Tangerines go up?
> ...


 Yes Ian, its a football discussion isnt it, not a sarcasm thread here, so keep it that way please and stop being personal eh?
and as for my ride, do you think it looks shoot?


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

User482 said:


> In my opinion you're a dreary attention seeker. I'm sure you don't mind me saying so...


whatever.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

Maz said:


> I think the enthralling end to the Premier League yesterday will be totally eclipsed if the Blades beat Stevenage tonight!
> Up The Blades!


 

Anyway, back to the football.
I would prefer Stevenage to go up.
I was there in '94 when Mark Stein relegated the Blades with the last kick of the game. They have never recovered have they?
Sorry Maz..


----------



## User482 (14 May 2012)

I'm going to Wembley this Saturday. Considering that we stuffed them in the league twice, we *should* beat Blackpool comfortably, but as this is West Ham, I'm sure we'll find a way of extracting defeat from the jaws of victory.

It's interesting that most neutrals would probably support Blackpool. I guess that's what being owned by a jazz mag proprieter, and managed by Big Fat Sam does for your popularity...


----------



## Archie_tect (14 May 2012)

Is Preston North-End still going? ...so they are.
http://www.pne-online.net/forum/forum.php


----------



## MarkF (14 May 2012)

I'd like the Blunts to go up only because I'd feel sorry for them below the Owls, derbies in the Championship would be good for the city.

I'd like Southend go up because Moshni makes me laugh, he was a real pantomime villain at Bradford and is quite obviously bonkers.

I'd like York to beat Luton because I can then cycle to the away game next season.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2012)

User482 said:


> It's interesting that most neutrals would probably support Blackpool. I guess that's what being owned by a jazz mag proprieter, and managed by Big Fat Sam does for your popularity...


 
Nothing to do with jazz mags or fat sam.. WH are just not well liked 
That and a lot of neutrals were pulled in by Blackpool when they were in the PL, Holloway's interviews etc
But.. I do think WH will win the match comfortably.


----------



## User482 (14 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nothing to do with jazz mags or fat sam.. WH are just not well liked
> That and a lot of neutrals were pulled in by Blackpool when they were in the PL, Holloway's interviews etc
> But.. I do think WH will win the match comfortably.


 
You would say that, having so often been invited to stick your blue flag where the sun doesn't shine!

It's fair to say that (aside from Chelsea supporters...) a lot of people liked West Ham for the style of play. Blackpool are definitely more entertaining these days.


----------



## Cheddar George (14 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nothing to do with jazz mags or fat sam.. WH are just not well liked
> That and a lot of neutrals were pulled in by Blackpool when they were in the PL, Holloway's interviews etc
> But.. I do think WH will win the match comfortably.


I have to agree with the "Holloway factor", the guy is a legend. Even a few Bistol City fans will quietly admit this. I do think it will be West Ham though.


----------



## Maz (14 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Anyway, back to the football.
> I would prefer Stevenage to go up.
> I was there in '94 when Mark Stein relegated the Blades with the last kick of the game. They have never recovered have they?
> Sorry Maz..


Mark Stein - that name is engrained in my head.
We've had the odd flirtation with the Premiership since then - I enjoyed it while it lasted. It's all about the passion and singing and loyalty, right. Doesnt matter if you follow Chelsea or Cheltenham, its YOUR team. Thats the way i see it.


----------



## on the road (14 May 2012)

Sounds like someone's in an arc


----------



## Archie_tect (14 May 2012)

Bet Blackpool's pies are tastier, better than Ham rolls....


----------



## PaulB (14 May 2012)

User482 said:


> I'm going to Wembley this Saturday. Considering that we stuffed them in the league twice, we *should* beat Blackpool comfortably, but as this is West Ham, I'm sure we'll find a way of extracting defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> It's interesting that most neutrals would probably support Blackpool. I guess that's what being owned by a jazz mag proprieter, and managed by Big Fat Sam does for your popularity...


 
I thought you'd learned not to follow omens like that? Liverpool beat Chelsea twice in London before the FA cup final and then, for good measure, beat them again AFTER the cup final but results like that stand for nothing in a one-off at that sinkhole of all exploitation, Wemberlee.

And most neutrals (I'd number myself amongst them) don't 'support' Blackpool at all. I happen to like West Ham, (some of) their supporters and the way they jolly up proceedings. I do happen to have a slight preference for Blackpool as it is handy to get to for our away game there should they make the premiership. Having said that, a thrilling game twixt the two will suit me fine regardless of the result.


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Bet Blackpool's pies are tastier, better than Ham rolls....


 
Yep. Go here for a steak pie and chips- worth the divert from the tower.


----------



## musa (14 May 2012)

finally, mcleish got sacked what an idiot he has been


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 May 2012)

User482 said:


> *I'm going to Wembley this Saturday.* Considering that we stuffed them in the league twice, we *should* beat Blackpool comfortably, but as this is West Ham, I'm sure we'll find a way of extracting defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> It's interesting that most neutrals would probably support Blackpool. I guess that's what being owned by a jazz mag proprieter, and managed by Big Fat Sam does for your popularity...


 
Apparently along with the main attraction this weekend, there's also some game in Germany somewhere?



Enjoy yourself mate, should be a great day out regardless.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2012)

Maz said:


> Mark Stein - that name is engrained in my head.


 
Mine too, horrible cheating little Sh*t


----------



## rollinstok (14 May 2012)

Have the Scots upset someone ? ... McLeish, Dalglish, Kean, Ferguson, Coyle, all with poor seasons. Rangers in all sorts of trouble..where will it all end ?


----------



## Doseone (14 May 2012)

Big Saturday of football coming up. Don't have strong feelings for the play-off. Olly is a QPR legend, but WH are the bigger club. Looking forward to the Champions league game too.

Still reeling a bit after yesterday's shenanigans. Am really pleased for the old school City fans, proper fans, proper club. Their real fans have suffered over the years so I don't begrudge their success. I don't get the criticism of buying the title, it's always been bought. I feel sorry for Bolton fans but before Owen Coyle starts bleating on about refereeing decisions he wants to think about Clint Hill's header that was 2 yards over the line and not given when we were at theirs.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Big Saturday of football coming up. Don't have strong feelings for the play-off. Olly is a QPR legend, but WH are the bigger club. Looking forward to the Champions league game too.
> 
> Still reeling a bit after yesterday's shenanigans. Am really pleased for the old school City fans, proper fans, proper club. Their real fans have suffered over the years so I don't begrudge their success. I don't get the criticism of buying the title, it's always been bought. I feel sorry for Bolton fans but before Owen Coyle starts bleating on about refereeing decisions he wants to think about Clint Hill's header that was 2 yards over the line and not given when we were at theirs.


 
Graham Poll, a QPR fan, was on Talksport today and in amidst all the Barton baiting he stated that generally the quality of refereeing over the season had been dreadful - something that I wholeheartedly agree with. The problem for Bolton however - and it would have been the same argument for us - is that over the space of the season they just weren't good enough. They threw away two games in hand over us - okay before it became defined as a two-horse race between us and them, but still. Secondly, they let slip a 2-0 lead at home to the Baggies last weekend. They can have no more complaints than us with the exception of crap refereeing and despite feeling pretty bitter about some of ours, poor decisions were a fairly universal occurence throughout the Premiership this season.

Whatever happens with Barton I'm okay with. Fernandes was proper on TS this morning, kept a level head and said the club would wait for all the furore to die down and then make a decision. IMO, if he has to go then so be it, but I can't see stripping him of his captaincy or trying to bring him into order with some half-measure is going to work - it has to be all or nothing.

As for Alan Brazil, nice one for mentioning the Paddy Kenny saves, the Cisse and Mackie goals because no-one else did.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 May 2012)

And one other thing, despite all the petty rivalries, well done to the three clubs that came up and stayed up - ourselves, Swansea and the Norwich.

The last time this happened was 2001-02 where along with Fulham, Blackburn and Bolton stayed up.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 May 2012)

espn classic showed Ajax vs Panathinaikos european cup final from 1971 tonight, it was marvellous. The greatest footballer ever was in his pomp, and the English commentator was deriding Ajax's "constant, pointless, possession passing game" - the damn fool.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2012)

musa said:


> finally, mcleish got sacked what an idiot he has been


Well........yes. And not many will shed tears on his behalf.

But. Think this through. Martinez, Rogers and Lambert are on the short list. Well, why, why, why would any one of those three take the job? Martinez turned it down last time. Rogers made it known he wasn't interested in the Chelsea job. Lambert could find himself a job with a top German or French club pretty much any time - if he was minded to leave Norwich, and he surely feels under no pressure to leave. Maybe the Villa board have something up their sleeve, but I wonder if there isn't going to be an embarrassing casting around before settling on somebody who's out of work for a very good reason in the manner of QPR. Perhaps they should talk to Sunderland....


----------



## ceepeebee (15 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Well........yes. And not many will shed tears on his behalf.
> 
> But. Think this through. Martinez, Rogers and Lambert are on the short list. Well, why, why, why would any one of those three take the job? Martinez turned it down last time. Rogers made it known he wasn't interested in the Chelsea job. Lambert could find himself a job with a top German or French club pretty much any time - if he was minded to leave Norwich, and he surely feels under no pressure to leave. Maybe the Villa board have something up their sleeve, but I wonder if there isn't going to be an embarrassing casting around before settling on somebody who's out of work for a very good reason in the manner of QPR. Perhaps they should talk to Sunderland....


 
I thought they might go for Slaven Bilic, who would probably be a good premiership manager, but he's going to Moscow after the Euros apparently. When Lerner came in and MoN became manager it all looked so promising for Villa, it just seemed to crash and burn badly.


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2012)

But do you stock


ceepeebee said:


> I thought they might go for Slaven Bilic, who would probably be a good premiership manager, but he's going to Moscow after the Euros apparently. When Lerner came in and MoN became manager it all looked so promising for Villa, it just seemed to crash and burn badly.


 
But do you stock quaint notepads for weekend ravers? And will Tranny be changing managers this season or are they happy with what they've got?


----------



## ceepeebee (15 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> But do you stock
> 
> But do you stock quaint notepads for weekend ravers? And will Tranny be changing managers this season or are they happy with what they've got?


ha ha, don't know about Tranny, but our man's flight to Boston has set twitter alight somewhat...


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> ha ha, don't know about Tranny, but our man's flight to Boston has set twitter alight somewhat...


He's back. And back very early! Some credible tweets state he's in the BA lounge at Heathrow awaiting a flight to Manchester and was only in Boston for a short time. He wasn't at the Red Sox game last night (they are abysmal this season) and this is being seen as a snub to him. Other credible sources claim Clarke is still there and KK has suggested they keep Clarke on in the new set-up. Big speculation an announcement will be made 'pon this very day.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> He's back. And back very early! Some credible tweets state he's in the BA lounge at Heathrow awaiting a flight to Manchester and was only in Boston for a short time. He wasn't at the Red Sox game last night (they are abysmal this season) and this is being seen as a snub to him. Other credible sources claim Clarke is still there and KK has suggested they keep Clarke on in the new set-up. Big speculation an announcement will be made 'pon this very day.


Martinez............ Would Clarke work for him? I'm not so sure.


Oh, meant to say - ESPN served up a proper treat last night - after the Ajax masterclass, they showed Celtic vs Inter from Lisbon in 67 - Inter were magnificently brutal and full of catennaccio - Celtic were fantastic though - Gemmil and Johnstone so good.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Martinez............ Would Clarke work for him? I'm not so sure.
> 
> 
> Oh, meant to say - ESPN served up a proper treat last night - after the Ajax masterclass, they showed Celtic vs Inter from Lisbon in 67 - Inter were magnificently brutal and full of catennaccio - Celtic were fantastic though - Gemmil and Johnstone so good.


And every single Celtic player born within 30 miles of the ground, something that will never be seen again. I might be wrong on this bit, but I think the West Ham team that won the FA cup in '64 were the last to do so with 11 English players.


----------



## Maz (15 May 2012)

Wem-ber-ly! Wem-ber-ly!
We're the famous Sheff United
And we're off to Wem-ber-ly!


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2012)

Maz said:


> Wem-ber-ly! Wem-ber-ly!
> We're the famous Sheff United
> And we're off to Wem-ber-ly!


I wouldn't get too excited at that mate. Not having been to the 'new' Wembley for years, we went three times this season and were very disappointed at what's there. It's a rip-off from the moment you get off the train. All the pubs close one hour before kick-off to corral you into the grasping hands of the exploiters as you walk along that interminable alleyway into the maw of the soul-less dome of doom. The Millennium in Cardiff is 100 times better. You want to hang banners proclaiming your teams glories? Forget that, the flags and banners are not allowed to impinge on the holy sponsor's message. You want to sing YOUR song? You can forget that; the custodians of Wembley will tell you what to sing, when and for how long. They truly know nothing at all about the desire to see your team and think that Wembley is special! It is FAR from special and a crushing disappointment so, if I were you, I'd not go with any great expectation at all and if you want a drink inside the stadium, take a LOT of money. You'll need it!


----------



## ceepeebee (15 May 2012)

Can't agree more - not that I've managed to get an LFC ticket yet - I've blagged a couple of England ones and... it wasn't a great place before, but now it's just soulless and horrible, it's a bit like the Emirates writ large in fact - right down to the internal decor.

Cardiff was a joy though (a good result and a free ticket helped mind).

Pre-Wembley drinking = difficult, I tend to squirrel away in one of the little places round Marylebone and get the chiltern up to the stadium. Pubs round Wembley are uniformly awful.


----------



## Maz (15 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> I wouldn't get too excited at that mate. Not having been to the 'new' Wembley for years, we went three times this season and were very disappointed at what's there. It's a rip-off from the moment you get off the train. All the pubs close one hour before kick-off to corral you into the grasping hands of the exploiters as you walk along that interminable alleyway into the maw of the soul-less dome of doom. The Millennium in Cardiff is 100 times better. You want to hang banners proclaiming your teams glories? Forget that, the flags and banners are not allowed to impinge on the holy sponsor's message. You want to sing YOUR song? You can forget that; the custodians of Wembley will tell you what to sing, when and for how long. They truly know nothing at all about the desire to see your team and think that Wembley is special! It is FAR from special and a crushing disappointment so, if I were you, I'd not go with any great expectation at all and if you want a drink inside the stadium, take a LOT of money. You'll need it!


'crushing disappointment'? I'm a Blade at a play-off final - I'm bracing myself for disappointment already...
went to the old wembley for a play-off - lost
went to Cardiff for a play-off - lost
went to the new wembley for a play-off - lost

Gotta break the duck sooner or later! 
Can't sing your own songs? I can't believe that. We won't kowtow to any Wembley officials.

I'm gonna enjoy the occasion as best i can. Where was I now?, oh, I remember...

Wem-ber-ly! Wem-ber-ly!​We're the famous Sheff United​And we're off to Wem-ber-ly!​


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2012)

Maz said:


> Wem-ber-ly! Wem-ber-ly!
> We're the famous Sheff United
> And we're off to Wem-ber-ly!


 
It's half past three, pardon.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

Ferdinand, Crouch and Micah Richards out of the Euros. I confess I didn't see that coming - particularly Richards.


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

Richards isn't that good defensively- terrifying going forward, not a top class tackler. he should retrain in the Drogba mould, in my book.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

Hart, Green, Ruddy 
Baines, Cahill, Cole, Johnson, Jones, Lescott, Terry
 Barry, Downing, Gerrard, Lampard, Milner, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Parker, Walcott, Young 
Carroll, Defoe, Rooney, Welbeck

well, that ensures that we're not going to get carried away!

I'd like to think that Johnson, Barry, Downing, Gerrard and Carroll simply aren't good enough for an England shirt, but, setting aside Sturridge and the three mentioned above, I'm not sure that there are that many alternatives.


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

is Ferdinard match fit? Barry should be sent home?
Green is doubtful made some of the worst decision I've seen and I would'nt have pick P,Jones neither to big a risk what happened to the like of Smalling?

instead of changing the dynamics its been kept the same, Lampard and Gerrard nothing to offer to be frank


----------



## Piemaster (16 May 2012)

Just catching up on this thread. Can't really believe everyone has missed the result at the Color Line Stadium, the biggest game on Sunday:
Aalesund 3 Stromsgodset 1


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

I think, musa, we're all hoping that Joe Hart plays in every single game.

Roy Hodgson is going to have to answer some questions on Terry/Ferdinand, though. I'm a great admirer of Terry (on the pitch) but his form has been iffy. 

Looking at the list (and accepting that Walker is out) I wonder if 

Hart​Johnson, Cahill, Terry, Cole​Walcott, Parker, Barry,Young​Defoe, Rooney​ 
might not be too awful a side....


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

Yeah no doubt DZ Hart will play hes rarely injured which is good


Wellbeck instead of Defoe..the play wouldnt have to changed and Rooney/Welbeck good partnership


----------



## mangaman (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Yeah no doubt DZ Hart will play hes rarely injured which is good
> 
> 
> Wellbeck instead of Defoe..the play wouldnt have to changed and Ronney/Welbeck good partnership


 
Rooney is not playing for the 1st 2 games though - we need someone who can hit a barn door with a football from 6 yards. Of course I'm going to suggest Holt instead of Carroll (who scored, I think 4 goals in 35 games this year).

Of course Holt is not a long term option, but if you get a chance he is likelier to score than the other 3 bar Rooney. Even if he only plays the 1st 2 games it would be better.

We could be out before Rooney gets a kick


----------



## ceepeebee (16 May 2012)

Gerrard captain? I can hear DZ face-palming from over here in Chiswick....

I'm a Liverpool fan and I don't think Gerrard should be England captain btw.


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

No idea why Gerrard is going- he's been nowhere near decent since his return from injury. And no passers? plenty of tackling and speed, but Barry's no Paul Scholes.


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

And i'd be taking Holt before Defoe.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

the Grauniad is wondering why Carrick isn't included.


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

maybe this is the guinea pig team


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the Grauniad is wondering why Carrick isn't included.


 
It's a shaky one for me- I don't like not noticing if someones not on the pitch.


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

who for captain? Hart? or is that too far-fetched to do?

EDIT: looking at the line up I rather see Parker captain (well that's my choice)


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> maybe this is the guinea pig team


find a six foot six guinea pig and there's no need to take Carroll


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

Hold on a minute- he's taking Gerrard and Lampard- have we not been here before?


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Hold on a minute- he's taking Gerrard and Lampard- have we not been here before?


I'll see your  and raise you


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

Well it's enough to get Dell using a smiley! someone phone Hodge and tell him he's made a mistake!


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2012)

Kenny's gone.
No great surprise.

Will they bring the Fat Waiter back?
Capello?
Who?


----------



## cragster (16 May 2012)

Theres no way Defoe should be going, it should be Grant Holt or Sturridge. Milner is a reserve at city, Barry should never play again after the Germany debacle, Johnson can't defend etc. I know everyone has their own views, but I think Hodgson could have been a bit more adventurous with picking his squad. Standby for more England tournament disappointment!!


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

BREAKING NEWS

Dalgish has decided to catch t'train out Liverpoooooooooooooool

but Ian beat me to it I posted in wrong thread


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Kenny's gone.
> No great surprise.
> 
> Will they bring the Fat Waiter back?
> ...


Alex Mcleish is available, safe pair of hands, premier League experience, what more could they want?


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Alex Mcleish is available, safe pair of hands, premier League experience, what more could they want?


 
Dont even think about that move! That would be catastrophic


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Dont even think about that move! That would be catastrophic


 

*_thinks thinks_*


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> *_thinks thinks_*


 
 oops


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Dont even think about that move! That would be catastrophic


John Barnes?


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> John Barnes?


 
 Didn't see that one coming? Alan Hansen perhaps he always talk a lot


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Didn't see that one coming? Alan Hansen perhaps he always talk a lot


Alright, Jimmy Tarbuck.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2012)

Liverspuds...
Avram Grant is available is he not?


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Liverspuds...
> Avram Grant is available is he not?


Ian what are you doing?

AG to go Aston Villa


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Ian what are you doing?
> 
> AG to go Aston Villa


 

Oh alright then. How about Harry wonkyface Redknapp?


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2012)

Roy Hodgson for Liverspuds.. he'll be available after the Euros.


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

Harry won't leave esp not for Liverpool nowt there for him


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Liverspuds...
> Avram Grant is available is he not?


I thought it was Chelsea that took the Liverpool rejects not the other way around....

As for Dalglish, it's a shame. He is and always will be a legend at Anfield but he just wasn't producing the goods. There was a limited number of people that could be sacked before he was asked to account.

I just hope we take our time. We don't want another Hodgson, much as I think he's a good manager he was just wrong for Liverpool. I think it would be the same with Paul Lambert who is highly rated for obvious reasons. Not sure about Martinez, wouldn't mind O'Neill if they could prise him away from Sunderland (unlikely). Other than that we should just wait and see who is around.

Edit: and for god's sake let's forget any idea of having a "Director of Football"


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

talking of wonkyface what about mick mcCarthy? you reckon there are odds on him


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Harry won't leave esp not for Liverpool nowt there for him


 
Most idiotic post of the day, nay, week. Like there's the remotest possibility we'd have that swindling criminal clunge-faced reptile associated with our club in any way shape or form. He's a dog of a pretend man, he is. The biggest con merchant in football that bile-inducing wreck.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

Liverpool need a manager who can turn a sow's ear in to something approaching a silk purse. And a disciplinarian - what Gerrard was doing in that night club (let alone using his fists) heaven alone knows. My man for all seasons and all clubs...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Héctor_Cúper 
or, perhaps Suarez would prefer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_Aragonés


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Most idiotic post of the day, nay, week. Like there's the remotest possibility we'd have that swindling criminal clunge-faced reptile associated with our club in any way shape or form. He's a dog of a pretend man, he is. The biggest con merchant in football that bile-inducing wreck.


 
hmm I'd take that you agree with me


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Liverpool need a manager who can turn a sow's ear in to something approaching a silk purse. And a disciplinarian - what Gerrard was doing in that night club (let alone using his fists) heaven alone knows. My man for all seasons and all clubs...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Héctor_Cúper
> or, perhaps Suarez would prefer
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_Aragonés


Well really, we need people who clearly think they know about football but in reality know Scottish Football Association about it to stop showing their one-eyed Picasso-style deadleg-edness in their pathetic attempt at point-scoring (in which you fail catastrophically) and stick to stuff they have an inkling about. Maybe cycling is your strong point? Football is demonstrably not.


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Most idiotic post of the day, nay, week. Like there's the remotest possibility we'd have that swindling criminal clunge-faced reptile associated with our club in any way shape or form. He's a dog of a pretend man, he is. The biggest con merchant in football that bile-inducing wreck.



Come now Paul, say what you really mean. Don't hold back.


----------



## RedRider (16 May 2012)

Kenny took the job and pulled the club together when everything was tits up. Would've loved to see what he'd have done with another season but in a way it's a relief to see him out the firing line. Rafa probably the best choice of the likely available candidates to get us challenging for a top four spot in the next couple of seasons but will the owners risk the bolshy choice??


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Come now Paul, say what you really mean. Don't hold back.


What I really mean is that it is a colossal mistake to assume Harry Rat Face Redknapp has ever done enough or won enough to be remotely associated with a job several grades above anything he will ever dream of hoping to apply for. There's more chance of Steve Kean getting that particular job.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2012)

RedRider said:


> Kenny took the job and pulled the club together when everything was tits up. Would've loved to see what he'd have done with another season but in a way it's a relief to see him out the firing line. Rafa probably the best choice of the likely available candidates to get us challenging for a top four spot in the next couple of seasons but will the owners risk the bolshy choice??


I agree with the first bit and I'm a bit sad to see him go but it's time. I think Rafa would be a mistake though. His time had come too and he just wasn't producing the goods anymore admittedly under different owners but....


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> Well really, we need people who clearly think they know about football but in reality know Scottish Football Association about it to stop showing their one-eyed Picasso-style deadleg-edness in their pathetic attempt at point-scoring (in which you fail catastrophically) and stick to stuff they have an inkling about. Maybe cycling is your strong point? Football is demonstrably not.


ooohhhh!!!!!! still smarting.........


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ooohhhh!!!!!! Still smarting from finishing below Everton?


That was uncalled for!!!!


----------



## RedRider (16 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> I agree with the first bit and I'm a bit sad to see him go but it's time. I think Rafa would be a mistake though. His time had come too and he just wasn't producing the goods anymore admittedly under different owners but....


Rafa had his faults but for me the different owners and the bloody politics were the critical factor.

Whoever's next though, it has to be someone we can get behind for two or three years while we prepare to challenge again. Let's face it, we're unlikely to break into the top four next season, the club was seriously broken by the Texan regime and there's at least five who are are way ahead of us now. My fear is we'll be inthe same position this time next year, looking for a new manager.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2012)

That's why we need to take out time. I feel that Hodgson was a bit of a rushed appointment and so to an extent was Kenny. KD's legacy will be a club that is more united than when he took over though and he should be thanked for that at least.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> ...what about mick mcCarthy? you reckon there are odds on him


 
Remember Roy Keane's measured and restrained assessment of McCarthy...

_"Mick, you're a liar … you're a f***ing w*nker. I didn't rate you as a player, I don't rate you as a manager, and I don't rate you as a person. You're a f***ing w*nker and you can stick your World Cup up your arse. The only reason I have any dealings with you is that somehow you are the manager of my country! You can stick it up your bollocks."_

"Stick it up your bollocks" classic!


----------



## ceepeebee (16 May 2012)

Jurgen Klopp or Marcelo Bielsa please - the first could be a great thing, but he's unlikely to come having just won the Bundesliga - the latter could well be a disaster, but it would be a glorious, goal-filled, entertaining disaster.


----------



## on the road (16 May 2012)

Capello has won a league title with every club he's managed and won a champions League.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2012)

Sacking Kenny Dalgleish is a Kop out. Should have sacked Gerard instead.

Don't start, I know nothing about soccer, but why do managers always get the sack for players obviously playing badly, lazily or in an uncommitted fashion, without team ethos or spirit?
Players perhaps should get 'the average wage' and only start getting paid by results. Spectators will benefit surely?
Also, anyone committing a deliberate foul should be off the field for ten minutes - as in rugby football. That will curb cynicism. Bad mouthing of the referee will incur a ten metre distance penalty / and loss of player for ten minutes etc...therefore giving the responsibility for behaviour back to the player - not adding to the blame of the referee and whatever the blokes who wave flags are called these days. Anyone writhing around / trying to gain unfair advantage etc to be reviewed by TV and stopped from playing in their next game. All this is already in operation in other team sports and soccer is scared of being exposed as deceitful it seems, relying on bluster, distraction or the Arsene Wenger defence <shrug of shoulders> "I did not see the incident but the referee clearly had a good view" or his other version "that was clearly a penalty and I think the referee made a poor decision. We will be interested in seeing the replays" etc. Often, when listening to the radio, people talk about being 'interested in seeing the replays'. Why, with such belief, does this sport drag its feet so badly. Millions of people really care about their teams - if it was made more accountable then everyone would care more about the sport. Even I might watch and learn something.
Good luck Chelsea, and may it be an enjoyable game for those who watch. Don't forget to cast an eye over Leinster v Ulster as a mouth-watering contest in the European Rugby Cup final at 5pm on Saturday. Ulster are achieving through teamwork. It may not be enough against Leinster...and if you're not doing anything on Friday evening there's more team sport in the Amlin Cup Final. Biarritz v Toulon.


PS And, as managers that get sacked for being useless at one team, seem to be saviours-in-waiting for the next managerless team that pops up, surely Liverpool will be looking closely at Average Villas Boas Sp? or what about Sven Eric Gordunsson / Fablon Capello - so many options for a team on the up!


----------



## PaulB (17 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ooohhhh!!!!!! still smarting.........


 
Which proves what, exactly? What have YOUR team won (and if you don't have a team, don't bother posting)? And if you have a team, your team have ALWAYS finished above this position, have they? My team haven't finished outside the top eight in more than sixty years. No other team can make that claim, not in our country anyway. 

So you want me to rescind my support now because of that, do you? You think I'll give up? You think my inborn support is dependent on finishing position? Dream on you know-nowt deadleg.

I had THREE visits to Wembley in the last three months; my team knocked Manchester United, Manchester City and Chelsea out of two cup competitions and beat Chelsea three times out of four this season, or did you conveniently forget that? My team's captain has just been made captain of England. That'll make you proud won't it? 

And if you do have a team but don't go to the matches, how exactly is it that you 'support' them? Liking them off the telly? How munificent of you. 

Let's have your cards on the table before I'll be taking anything you write with anything other than scorn.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

Jesus, 'Teef are you feeling alright? I think that's the first serious post I've ever seen from you


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> My team haven't finished outside the top eight in more than sixty years. No other team can make that claim, not in our country anyway.


Ok I'm a Liverpool fan and always have been. But.... if you're going to start arguing the cause for our club you could at least learn our illustrious history. In 1961 we were playing in the second division which is a great deal lower than 8th.

This lack of knowledge, particularly of the Shankly era, just leaves you open to attack from fans of lesser clubs.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Jesus, 'Teef are you feeling alright? I think that's the first serious post I've ever seen from you


not entirely serious surely - do we need fake blood capsules, eye gouging and whatever the hell they get up to in scrums in our wonderful game?

I'm not entirely unbiased though - don't know what it is about rugby but it just leaves me completely cold, I'll watch any sport, even crown green bowls, but put rugby on and I switch off completely, I tried to watch the WC final where Wilkinson kicked the winner - turned off after 10 minutes to watch masterchef.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I tried to watch the WC final where Wilkinson kicked the winner - turned off after 10 minutes to watch masterchef.


 Heathen!!! I have 3 separate DVDs of that game and it's still regularly watched in the 235 household. Ahhh, the glory days!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2012)

The King Kenny is dead, long live the King.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Heathen!!! I have 3 separate DVDs of that game and it's still regularly watched in the 235 household. Ahhh, the glory days!


ha ha, it just bores me, plus I'm not really pre-disposed to the game after going to a college that had a very active rugby club (so "active" in fact that they got banned en masse from all student union buildings for sexual harassment....) who caused havoc in every pub and function round the campus.


----------



## PaulB (17 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok I'm a Liverpool fan and always have been. But.... if you're going to start arguing the cause for our club you could at least learn our illustrious history. In 1961 we were playing in the second division which is a great deal lower than 8th.
> 
> This lack of knowledge, particularly of the Shankly era, just leaves you open to attack from fans of lesser clubs.


I have NO lack of knowledge from the Shankly era. I saw my first game at Anfield in 1964 and have been watching them ever since and have had two season tickets for more than thirty years so I'll take no lessons about that from anyone. I meant FIFTY years so forgive me if I don't apologise all over the place for a teensy miscalculation.


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Don't start, I know nothing about soccer, but .....
> anyone committing a deliberate foul should be off the field for ten minutes - as in rugby football. That will curb cynicism. Bad mouthing of the referee will incur a ten metre distance penalty / and loss of player for ten minutes etc...therefore giving the responsibility for behaviour back to the player - not adding to the blame of the referee and whatever the blokes who wave flags are called these days. Anyone writhing around / trying to gain unfair advantage etc to be reviewed by TV and stopped from playing in their next game.


 
+1 to all that (particularly the 'Don't start, I know nothing about soccer'). The sin bin seems a particularly useful innovation - a ten minute one man disadvantage is a far more worthwhile disincentive to bad behaviour than a booking which in truth means nothing unless followed by another. I'd also add full implementation of all technological aids to getting the best possible answer to crucial contentious decisions. I find it bizarre that in a game so utterly dependent on 'did it or did it not cross the line?' decisions, the technology long available and widely used elsewhere to give a definitive answer is still spurned.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2012)

abandon hope....
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/16/andre-villas-boas-liverpool-kenny-dalglish


----------



## thom (17 May 2012)

1852240 said:


> In soccer. the authorities have a mantra that the game is to be managed the same way, to the greatest extent, from top to bottom. Hence no video replay, no goal line technology and no post match citing. just about everyone else thinks that this is a mistake when people are able to pick over every decision in slo-mo after every televised game.


Yes, its a cop out.
Tif is right in much that he says. Add to the list a restriction of communication to the referee through the captain and start sin binning players for use of foul language.
Football has many issues over player conduct that both it's authorities and fans are spineless about addressing. A lot of the time it's a massive turn off for me and does contribute to a general level of crap about the game. I can understand Fran's comment. Also I can't understand how in a so called debate about football it is deemed acceptable to ridicule managers with speech defects or because their face looks funny. That is not debate either, it is abuse. It seems a general problem with football that it makes people tribal, humourless and is considered an environment where at times, different standars of behaviour are deemed acceptable. 
That said, I'm a Spurs supporter and I like football. We had a season where we fell short of 3rd place by the smallest of margins but generally are thought to have brought panache to the PL this year at times. And I like the way our club is run.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> I have NO lack of knowledge from the Shankly era. I saw my first game at Anfield in 1964 and have been watching them ever since and have had two season tickets for more than thirty years so I'll take no lessons about that from anyone. I meant FIFTY years so forgive me if I don't apologise all over the place for a teensy miscalculation.


 I'm not going to get into an argument about it but when you're preaching to people you should at least be accurate. No one else on this thread would know that it was a "teensy miscalculation", they would only know it was wrong.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> PS And, as managers that get sacked for being useless at one team, seem to be saviours-in-waiting for the next managerless team that pops up, surely Liverpool will be looking closely at Average Villas Boas Sp? or what about Sven Eric Gordunsson / Fablon Capello - so many options for a team on the up!


Di Matteo got sacked from WBA and seems to be a success at Chelsea. How one explains that I've no idea.

Paul - your problem is this. You have an attachment to a team that is brought down by its own myth. I, by contrast, know that supporting a football club is always tragic. And here's the reason why.... http://www.aylesburyunitedfc.co.uk/


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Di Matteo got sacked from WBA and seems to be a success at Chelsea. How one explains that I've no idea.


 And I hope that Roy Hodgson will be a success at England. I have my doubts but there are less about Roy and more about the expectation that the media generates about the chances of our second rate players competing for major trophies.


----------



## Inertia (17 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Sacking Kenny Dalgleish is a Kop out. Should have sacked Gerard instead.
> 
> Don't start, I know nothing about soccer, but why do managers always get the sack for players obviously playing badly, lazily or in an uncommitted fashion, without team ethos or spirit?
> Players perhaps should get 'the average wage' and only start getting paid by results. Spectators will benefit surely?


Good post, I agree that in an ideal world the players would pay but football is ruined sadly. Too much money, you cant sack an asset who cost you £20 million quid, you have to sack the one who bought the asset and couldn't motivate it. Its hard to punish someone who in the end can jusrt stop playing properly and walk to another club as there is always someone who will give them another shot (ie Barton)

Re playacting, diving and lack or respect, its so easy to solve its sad. Use recordings to punish playactors and book anyone approaching the ref to argue except the captain, make him have a purpose.

It will never happen of course, you will get experts claiming noone will be left on the pitch. B*llocks, they will soon stop after the first one gets an early shower and if they cant control their mouths its the best place for them.

Finally as for Liverpool its my club and I try to be as honest as possible about them. I would have given Dalglish next season to turn it around, however they were pushed into appointing him, he wasnt their choice and I guess they feel they gave him long enough.

Its sad though, the marketing men have won, teams and fans celebrate getting in the top 3 and champions league football. is that what we have come down to? celebrating winning some money and playing some european teams instead of actually winning something?

Oh well


----------



## ceepeebee (17 May 2012)

sin-binning players in football = bus parked for the duration of said binning, it's not going to make for a decent game really is it?

Thom's points on the ridiculous abuse meted out for stupid things = spot on. Perhaps that paper's vindictive attack on Hodgson's inability to pronounce his R's is a shark-jumping moment for it? Sadly I doubt it.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 May 2012)

I think the only answer to football's current travails is the introduction of the rush-goalie rule tbqh


----------



## Durian (17 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Sacking Kenny Dalgleish is a Kop out. Should have sacked Gerard instead.
> 
> Don't start, I know nothing about soccer, but why do managers always get the sack for players obviously playing badly, lazily or in an uncommitted fashion, without team ethos or spirit?
> Players perhaps should get 'the average wage' and only start getting paid by results. Spectators will benefit surely?
> ...


 
I agree with all you say about cheating in the game and it's time more severe punishments are given for all the play acting that now goes on.

As to why Dalgleish was sacked. Firstly he finished light years behind the two Manchester clubs so not even the slightest challenge to win the Premier League.

Liverpool should be challenging for a Champions League place but Spurs but were so far ahead it was pitiful.

Dalgleish wasted more money on the likes of Carroll, Henderson, Downing and Adam than most Premier teams ever get to spend.

The way Dalgleish dealt with the Suarez situation brought shame on their once great club.

Those are just four of the reasons the Yanks said "enough is enough."


----------



## Inertia (17 May 2012)

Durian said:


> Liverpool should be challenging for a Champions League place but Spurs but were so far ahead it was pitiful."


 
I think this played a huge part in his sacking, though I think he needed advice and he didn't get it. IMO this is another example of money causing issues, there is to much money invested in players to risk upsetting them.

They went too far though, the t-shirt thing had me cringing at the time but he is old school, someone at the club should have said it was a bad idea and reined him in.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2012)

1852095 said:


> My nomination for Liverpool's next manager, seen here celebrating his finest moment. Apologies for the Daily Mail content of this slightly dated photo, I just couldn't find anything more suitable with a Liverpool connection.



Best game ever, remember it like it was yesterday. Even the first final game was dramtic!


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> not entirely serious surely - do we need fake blood capsules, eye gouging and whatever the hell they get up to in scrums in our wonderful game?
> 
> I'm not entirely unbiased though - don't know what it is about rugby but it just leaves me completely cold, I'll watch any sport, even crown green bowls, but put rugby on and I switch off completely, I tried to watch the WC final where Wilkinson kicked the winner - turned off after 10 minutes to watch masterchef.


 
I don't want to deflect the thrust of this debate about soccer, but the things that you mention about rugby football are precisely the things that are very closely scrutinised and accordingly dealt with. From Elite level through to 'grass roots', any behaviour prejudicial to the sport is taken very seriously. And sanctioned. This might be deliberately trying to blind someone, or acting recklessly while drunk on a rugby tour and sliding down an escalator belt, upsetting people along the way. Yes it matters in rugby - in football, the typical tosser-like behaviour is idolised and often copied. 'Role models' - my butt.
Don't get me started on journalistic propogation either - or the "celebrations" that involve sliding along the ground on the knees. Or somersaults and all that other obscene nonsense that is tolerated.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I think the only answer to football's current travails is the introduction of the rush-goalie rule tbqh


 
How about a playground approach to the whole thing, so:

All players assemble en masse - best two players choose in turn who they want on their team.
Whoever brought the ball gets special dispensation, despite ability, so they don't take it home.
Last 2 to be chosen are goalies unless there's anyone really tall.
No offside.
Goal goes all the way up into the sky.
If one team is streets ahead the 'last goal wins rule' can be brought in, only by suggestion of the losing team and only if they think they could win a fight.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

1852355 said:


> I am anticipating getting excited about the European Championships. I like to fall for this one every time.


 I'm thinking of giving it a miss this year. In fact I think I missed it for the last world cup too, I just couldn't look at the team and think "Yes this team of players is going to challenge Brazil, Spain et al for the honours". Then again in the Euros weird things can happen, just look at Denmark and Greece. However if you were to pull together a team of 11 plus subs from the qualified countries, just how many of the England team would be involved? Rooney, possibly, Gerrard possibly, Young outside chance. And yet the media will have us believe these are world beaters by the time they leave for the Ukraine.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2012)

I don't think Standard Chartered were overjoyed by the way Dalglish handled the Suarez thing. That may be just or unjust, but, either way, it's a big deal for the owners


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

1852425 said:


> No, no, no, no, no, no ,no, you are getting it all wrong with this analytical bollocks. Put all that behind you and get swept up in the ludicrous and completely unjustifiable optimism.


 Yeah but then I'll feel really disappointed like in .. hang on a minute it'll come back to me.... was it 1990 we actually did well?

And if I get disappointed I'll have to go to the pub and drink yellow beer and we all know how badly that ends!


----------



## Haitch (17 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> if you were to pull together a team of 11 plus subs from the qualified countries, just how many of the England team would be involved? Rooney, possibly, Gerrard possibly, Young outside chance. And yet the media will have us believe these are world beaters by the time they leave for the Ukraine.


 

I misread this to mean how many England players would be picked as subs for the other qualifying teams. My mistake, but I still came to the same conclusion.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2012)

to be fair to the press I've not seen any optimism. For my money we'll be doing well to get out of the group stage.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How about a playground approach to the whole thing, so:
> 
> All players assemble en masse - best two players choose in turn who they want on their team.
> Whoever brought the ball gets special dispensation, despite ability, so they don't take it home.
> ...


You idiot!
You'll go far as a manager...Nebraska maybe?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> You idiot!
> You'll go far as a manager...Nebraska maybe?


 
Teef, someone's got to start making sense in this thread.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2012)

1852419 said:


> Let's stamp out the swallow dive as well while we are there.


I agree - totally unnecessary, except when going across the line for a potential touchdown, and it is being curtailed.
This is unlike the swallow dive in soccer, where the player pretending to be said bird, gets mysteriously felled by some force field cum elephant gun, in order to gain unfair advantage. Cheating is a word that some might use.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Teef, someone's got to start making sense in this thread.


Quite. So kindly stop reading this thread if you think it is such rubbish. And don't talk to me about making sense - I've made more sense than you've had hot dinners lad, so until you have got something really instructive about how we can possibly bring this arcane sport into the < *TV anchorman with hairy hands:* "Well, we are ging to go to a break now, but we'll continue this debate right after the 'eadlines, read for you today by..." >


----------



## Inertia (17 May 2012)

1852419 said:


> Let's stamp out the swallow dive as well while we are there.


<Grumpy old man mode on> am I alone at finding the baby cradle, swing your pants, pointing up at the air celebrations...nauseating?

or have I gone too far </Grumpy old man mode off>


----------



## thom (17 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I don't want to deflect the thrust of this debate about soccer, but the things that you mention about rugby football are precisely the things that are very closely scrutinised and accordingly dealt with. From Elite level through to 'grass roots', any behaviour prejudicial to the sport is taken very seriously. And sanctioned. This might be deliberately trying to blind someone, or acting recklessly while drunk on a rugby tour and sliding down an escalator belt, upsetting people along the way. Yes it matters in rugby - in football, the typical tosser-like behaviour is idolised and often copied. 'Role models' - my butt.
> Don't get me started on journalistic propogation either - or the "celebrations" that involve sliding along the ground on the knees. Or somersaults and all that other obscene nonsense that is tolerated.


 
But the saddest thing about it is that these guys are paid so much and the fans put up with these low standards of professionalism. 
I guess the average fan just does't really care enough and that is why I think PL football has a naff side to it.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2012)

Inertia said:


> <Grumpy old man mode on> am I alone at finding the baby cradle, swing your pants, pointing up at the air celebrations...nauseating?
> 
> or have I gone too far </Grumpy old man mode off>


Yes - it's an insult to the Arsenal shirt...and the Liverpool one come to that. Everyone involved in professional sport should learn the 'Sprinkler'


----------



## thom (17 May 2012)

1852379 said:


> OK sin bin the offender and one other to be chosen at random.


Offender + captain. If offender is captain, red card him !


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

1852555 said:


> The managers would then appoint the most dispensable player as captain.


 Chelsea are well prepared for this rule then!


----------



## Inertia (17 May 2012)

1852555 said:


> The managers would then appoint the most dispensable player as captain.


In this new format the Captain would wear a red shirt


----------



## thom (17 May 2012)

1852555 said:


> The managers would then appoint the most dispensable player as captain.


Captain has responsibility, eg. talking to ref priviledge. The point being you make the position meaningful. If you're saying that isn't possible, just get rid of it altogether and then noone would get upset about who it happens to be.

Edit : it would be interesting to know who the manager thought was the teams crappest player though.
And you know, I'm not entirely serious about this particular rule but I do think it would be good to make the captain's position more responsible and to hold them accountable for that.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/17/manchester-united-debt-glazers 

I know that the Guardian has been calling time on Manchester United's finances for a while, but when total indebtedness rises by £26million while income is falling, it looks to me as if they'r going to have their work cut out competing with the likes of Chelsea, Man City and (dare I mention) Liverpool in the transfer market next year.

Whatever happened to the Ronaldo eighty million?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Di Matteo got sacked from WBA and seems to be a success at Chelsea. How one explains that I've no idea.


Some managers can get good players to play at their best because they understand the systems he wants them to play, but fail with lesser teams because they don't. It works the other way too, Clough could make moderate players perform well above themselves, but failed at leeds because he couldn't use the same bullying tactics with experienced top-class players, just as he probably would have failed had he got the England job.


----------



## musa (17 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/17/manchester-united-debt-glazers
> 
> I know that the Guardian has been calling time on Manchester United's finances for a while, but when total indebtedness rises by £26million while income is falling, it looks to me as if they'r going to have their work cut out competing with the likes of Chelsea, Man City and (dare I mention) Liverpool in the transfer market next year.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Ronaldo eighty million?


 
it was spent remember Young Chichirito Jones who else?


----------



## musa (17 May 2012)

Can you really say its Di Matteos doing of Chelsea current form? or that since AVB had gone its changed? Maybe AVB was trying to change too much too fast 
Credit to Di Matteo though, the players are playing well, but if there's a bad vibe in the dressing room it spreads surely?


----------



## PaulB (17 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Di Matteo got sacked from WBA and seems to be a success at Chelsea. How one explains that I've no idea.
> 
> Paul - your problem is this. You have an attachment to a team that is brought down by its own myth. I, by contrast, know that supporting a football club is always tragic. And here's the reason why.... http://www.aylesburyunitedfc.co.uk/


I don't have 'an attachment', I have an in-born loyalty and there's no myth. Look at what's been actually won. I don't get the concept you optimistically hope that 'supporting a football club is always tragic'. Football is cyclical and chucky ar lar, as they say (but I don't know how to spell and can't be bothered Googling it). I have seen such glories that if Liverpool were to win nothing ever again, as gratifying that would be for some Johnny-come-lately who glorifies in that unfeasible scenario, I could conjure up memories that will warm the cockles of my heart should I live (and I fully intend to) to be 347 years old. And when I say I have seen them, I mean I was there, present in the actual stadium on the occasion of the victory. Many, many victories.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2012)

and that would include Heysel?


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2012)

Are we playing nicely yet? 

Liverpool are a great side (I would say that wouldn't I?) but there is no getting away from the weight of history. The trouble is I don't think it's the fans that create this weight. The real Liverpool fans care about the team and we want success, of course we do. We want to go back to the heady times of the 80s but we also want to watch Liverpool play the football they are famous for playing. We finished 8th. That's not good for a team with ambition as great as ours but it's not bad either. We won a cup which is great and reached the final of another cup.

With respect to Dalglish, the fans were happier, thanks to him, than they were a year ago and he is a legend at the club. However when he was in Boston, I don't think the question was "What went wrong last season?" which is what the media seem to be making out, I think it was "What are you going to do to make next season better?" and unfortunately I don't think Dalglish had the answer. Yes we've played better football than we were doing a year ago. That is good. That would have bought Dalglish another year from the fans at least. But what went wrong was we were miles off the two Manchester sides and you can go on about how many times we hit the woodwork but it doesn't matter because City and United didn't hit the woodwork that many times. They scored goals and won games.

Now if I knew the answer to stopping the ball hitting the woodwork and making it go in the back of the net more often, I'd be on my way to Anfield with a check in my pocket. However I don't and I'm not, so I'll remain at home hoping that the guys who makes the choices will recognise the guy that knows the answers when they see him.


----------



## thom (17 May 2012)

Some kittens playing football


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Are we playing nicely yet?
> 
> Liverpool are a great side (I would say that wouldn't I?) but there is no getting away from the weight of history. The trouble is I don't think it's the fans that create this weight. The real Liverpool fans care about the team and we want success, of course we do. We want to go back to the heady times of the 80s but we also want to watch Liverpool play the football they are famous for playing. We finished 8th. That's not good for a team with ambition as great as ours but it's not bad either. We won a cup which is great and reached the final of another cup.
> 
> ...


 
Nicely said. Unfortunately, there were too many 'what ifs' for Kenny to keep the job. If they'd won the FA Cup, I suspect that would have made a lot of difference, but that defeat kind of sums up Liverpool's season in one match. When they were bad, as in the first hour (after which I switched off) they were bleeding awful. The team that managed to make the famous sign read 'This is Anfield, do have some points why don't you?'. And as for the Suarez affair...one simple apology would have contained that PR disaster (and perhaps have saved the Premier League season for the team). When they were good, they were, well, Liverpool...the team that hammered Chelsea in the next match, that took the League Cup, and sporadically looked like getting the European spot. I have to agree, it was the question of how Kenny was going to take the club forward that was the key. I'm not entirely sure why Peter Brukner, the sports science chief, went- by all accounts I've read he did a great job. Damien Comolli clearly paid over the odds for players (Newcastle were very happy when his initial bid for Carroll was £30m, they asked for £35m and he just said yes...!!!), and as for the PR chief...Suarez affair, simple as that.
Hopefully the club can now move forward. FSG have been a bit hands off until the last few weeks (which undoubtedly worsened all those issues), but they seem to be learning pretty fast now....


----------



## thom (17 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Are we playing nicely yet?
> 
> With respect to Dalglish, the fans were happier, thanks to him, than they were a year ago and he is a legend at the club. However when he was in Boston, I don't think the question was "What went wrong last season?" which is what the media seem to be making out, I think it was "What are you going to do to make next season better?" and unfortunately I don't think Dalglish had the answer. Yes we've played better football than we were doing a year ago. That is good. That would have bought Dalglish another year from the fans at least. But what went wrong was we were miles off the two Manchester sides and you can go on about how many times we hit the woodwork but it doesn't matter because City and United didn't hit the woodwork that many times. They scored goals and won games.


 
Ok, having done something to point the whimsy level back towards normal for a Cafe level, I might undermine that effort now.
What I think is interesting about Liverpool's owners is how they got the Red Sox to win the world series again. They used statistical analysis and performance metrics as shown in Moneyball, coupled with cash to create a winning team. Football isn't anywhere near as amenable to the technique because it is not based around a set play or repeated event but I reckon a strapped for cash club could do pretty well if someone worked out how to transfer the analysis. If Liverpool played boring but won, I'm sure the fans would be ecstatic.
Are Liverpool's owners currently looking for a manager with a pragmatic and scientific approach to team building ?
Not sure AVB would fit that bill. Capello ?


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2012)

According to the Beeb, Martinez and Rodgers are both on the shortlist, AVB is being considered but 'unlikely to get the job'. Report also said Steve Clarke's resignation has not been accepted (Ian Ayre quoted on official site as saying SC's on holiday, any discussion on leaving will be later on).


----------



## on the road (18 May 2012)

Martinez is a bad choice, it just goes to show the owners know sod all about football and are just listening to the media bigging Martinez up.


----------



## rollinstok (18 May 2012)

Kenny will always be King in my eyes, but I believe in never taking a backward step and the results ( despite some otherwise excellent play in many games ) bear this out.
AVB..no thanks, not just yet.. same goes for Martinez, seems a nice guy but the media are building him up off the back of a decent run at the end of the season and ignoring the fact that he was almost down and out for the lions share of it.
The Liverpool job I believe still holds plenty of status and we should be aiming for someone young, talented and proven.. I heard Mourhino is a fan of Liverpool ? would he be tempted I wonder ? do the owners have the funds to support him ?...Mourhino likes a challenge and if he returned Liverpool to the glory days then he would experience adoration on a level that even he would not know existed.
As for the support of Rafa, I really hope they are not giving him serious consideration.. tactically astute and a master of squad rotation he may be but remember zonal marking and all those ( over 100 ) poor purchases, a master of self promotion and causing friction with the owners ( the other yanks deserved it-but Milan ? )


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2012)

on the road said:


> Martinez is a bad choice, it just goes to show the owners know sod all about football and are just listening to the media bigging Martinez up.


 
I am sure all the Wigan fans think he is a bad choice too................


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2012)

I'm afraid to say I think Martinez would just be another Hodgson, same goes for Rodgers to an extent although the way he has Swansea playing football is a major plus mark. I thought Mourinho had just signed a new contract with Real. The papers are mentioning Capello and Guardiola but I think it needs a pause, some thought and then choose the best available candidate. Let's not rush into signing someone because the media says we should. We've been there before.

Kenny will always be a hero to me and to think that at the time I thought there was no one good enough to replace Keegan (SWMBO once said to me "What do you mean Keegan used to play at Liverpool? Don't be silly"). I think that if it wasn't time to go now, it was certainly time to start asking questions. He's left with dignity and the respect of the fans and I'm glad he's against the idea of a backroom job too.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> However if you were to pull together a team of 11 plus subs from the qualified countries, just how many of the England team would be involved? Rooney, possibly, Gerrard possibly, Young outside chance. .


 
Some of them passed the 11 plus?


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2012)

rich p said:


> Some of them passed the 11 plus?


 Don't be silly Rich. Do any of them look like they tie their own shoelaces yet??? I'm surprised top end football boots don't come with velcro fasteners to make them more realistic


----------



## dellzeqq (18 May 2012)

Brendan Rogers has said he won't be going to Liverpool. Hardly a surprise, since he said he didn't fancy the Chelsea job.


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2012)

I really wasn't overly convinced by Rogers suitability though. He's doing a fantastic job at Swansea and I hope he continues it. (with the exception of repeatedly causing Liverpool problems next season obviously!!!)


----------



## Inertia (18 May 2012)

In other managerial news the baby faced assassin seems certain to be the new VIlla boss, ANOTHER Fergie friend in a the prem


----------



## Doseone (18 May 2012)

Inertia said:


> In other managerial news the baby faced assassin seems certain to be the new VIlla boss, ANOTHER Fergie friend in a the prem


Possibly a very good appointment. I think the Villa job is a really tough one. The club has high expectations which in reality I think they are going to struggle to attain without a significant influx of new players.


----------



## mangaman (18 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Alex Mcleish is available, safe pair of hands, premier League experience, what more could they want?


 
Neil Warnock?


----------



## mangaman (18 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I don't want to deflect the thrust of this debate about soccer, but the things that you mention about rugby football are precisely the things that are very closely scrutinised and accordingly dealt with. From Elite level through to 'grass roots', any behaviour prejudicial to the sport is taken very seriously. And sanctioned. This might be deliberately trying to blind someone, or acting recklessly while drunk on a rugby tour and sliding down an escalator belt, upsetting people along the way. Yes it matters in rugby - in football, the typical tosser-like behaviour is idolised and often copied. 'Role models' - my butt.
> Don't get me started on journalistic propogation either - or the "celebrations" that involve sliding along the ground on the knees. Or somersaults and all that other obscene nonsense that is tolerated.


 

I'm not convinced by Rugby's clean cut image.

Since Union went professional and big money came with it, cheating inevitably will follow.

I can't think of an English National Team that was so ill disciplined in any sport than the last England World Cup Rugby Team - they must have come through the grass roots, but behaved how they wanted.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ru...t-blames-greedy-players-and-weak-leaders.html


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> I'm not convinced by Rugby's clean cut image.
> 
> Since Union went professional and big money came with it, cheating inevitably will follow.
> 
> I can't think of an English National Team that was so ill disciplined in any sport than the last England World Cup Rugby Team - they must have come through the grass roots, but behaved how they wanted.


 I think quite a few of that squad didn't come through "grass roots" as in playing on a Saturday afternoon in the rain at Cricklewood (I'd done this and so will always associate this as the grass roots level). Rather they were either chosen very young or were from "another place".

There was admittedly a lot of boisterousness or downright misbehaviour (and also on the tour to Australia (I think) a couple of years before) but these are actually dealt with by the authorities while I think they would largely be unpunished in football. Would the England football team have fined someone for jumping off a ferry into a harbour? Remember the dentist's chair? Not only was no action taken but the whole event was parodied on the pitch as a goal celebration.


----------



## bof (18 May 2012)

Komm schon du Roten.

Bayern to win tomorrow please - I don't care how. Just keep Tottenham in the CL so we can still have Modric and Bale playing for us next season. Funnily enough if Arsenal had finished one below us, I'd be rooting for the Chavs.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2012)

Could someone explain to me why Robbie Savage has suddenly become the spokesperson for every footballing breaking story... is he particularly intelligent?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Could someone explain to me why Robbie Savage has suddenly become the spokesperson for every footballing breaking story... is he particularly intelligent?


He's cheap.


----------



## Maz (18 May 2012)

Oh Yes!!!!

Got my tickets for....
Wem-ber-ly! Wem-ber-ly!
I have got my tickets now 
And I'm off to Wem-ber-ly!
Wem-ber-ly! Wem-ber-ly!......


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2012)

Good luck and have a nice day, Maz. It's overcast in London - and that's just the locals! If you find the football boring, there's a good drum store / guitars etc very near to the Stadium. The sight of bobbing heads making their way to Wembley Park Station is 'one of those sights'.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> He's cheap.


True, but that's no excuse to inflict him on the viewing public.


----------



## Dayvo (19 May 2012)

I do so hope that Benitez is back at Anfield. The whole country will hate Liverpool (again - since the last time he was there)and he'll go down through the divisions like a dose of Andrews!

I've got nothing against Liverpudlians at all () but prefer the non-arrogance of Everton fans!


----------



## Dingerjsc (19 May 2012)

I support Rangers (Glasgow as opposed to Queens Park) Probably best i dont get involved in a football post!


----------



## thom (19 May 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Could someone explain to me why Robbie Savage has suddenly become the spokesperson for every footballing breaking story... is he particularly intelligent?


If these are BBC sourced opinions then I think it's just because he has some kind of contract/working relationship there and is reliable and uncomplicated as a source of opinion.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2012)

Dingerjsc said:


> I support Rangers (Glasgow as opposed to Queens Park) Probably best i dont get involved in a football post!


It won't be long before a Premiership club is in the same boat as your lot. A lot of clubs are living in a cosy little fool's paradise at the moment.


----------



## soulful dog (19 May 2012)

At least if a 'big' club in the Premiership go the way of Rangers, the rest of the league won't be in the same pathetic state we've gotten our game into, namely that half the teams would be in really serious difficulty because they need the money they get from Rangers (whether it's ticket sales, TV money etc) to survive.


----------



## Inertia (19 May 2012)

Dayvo said:


> I do so hope that Benitez is back at Anfield. The whole country will hate Liverpool (again - since the last time he was there)and he'll go down through the divisions like a dose of Andrews!
> 
> I've got nothing against Liverpudlians at all () but prefer the non-arrogance of Everton fans!


I dont prefer them though some of my best friends are evertonians. Its hard to be arrogant as an Evertonian though, at least football wise. 

Its funny though, the worse your team plays, the more people like you and your club.


----------



## tug benson (19 May 2012)

Dingerjsc said:


> I support Rangers (Glasgow as opposed to Queens Park) Probably best i dont get involved in a football post!


 
Aye it`s not east being a bear just now, everyday we have a crazy story coming out about our club...still we will come back stronger and we can`t go down newco route


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2012)

Aren't West ham allowed in Blackpool's half after half time?


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2012)

c'mon Blackpool.... you can do it...please!


----------



## alans (19 May 2012)

for a nuetral observer it's an entertaining game


----------



## toroddf (19 May 2012)

Yeah, the final game of the Scottish season, the cup final makes me reflect over things. It is the final game of an era which goes back to the 1980s. I respect Rangers and I feel deeply sorry for the many Rangers supporters. Most of them thoroughly decent people. The owners of Rangers, the two of them, has done unforgiveable things and sold their decent fans down the Clyde River. But the supporters don't deserve what I fear will either be a local derby with Queen's Park or at best; a futile fight against relegation. And no bookies will give you a decent return on a Celtic becoming next season's champions. What that will mean for the rest of SPL goes without saying. The good times with good money in the kitty litter are over in Scottish football. And I believe the final good Old Firm match was held some weeks ago.

Frankly; writing/reading my post is like being in a funeral. Which is a correct observation.


----------



## dan_bo (19 May 2012)

Bugger- looks like west hams' turn.


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2012)

Boooo! Enjoyed the game though.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2012)

Boo indeed...


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2012)

We're back!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> We're back!!!!


 

Well done.. but there goes the neighbourhood.


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2012)

I really couldn't decide who I wanted to win. I think Ian Holloway was a loss to the Premiership when Blackpool went down but then again I still think of West Ham as a top flight team.


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> I really couldn't decide who I wanted to win. I think Ian Holloway was a loss to the Premiership when Blackpool went down but then again I still think of West Ham as a top flight team.


 

Top flight? Give over.. yo-yo club more like. Too good for championship, not good enough for PL.


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Top flight? Give over.. yo-yo club more like. Too good for championship, not good enough for PL.


I'm thinking '70s early '80s though


----------



## Stephenite (19 May 2012)

Name five players who have played for both Chelsea and Bayern Munich.

(I heard on the tv there is at least five, but i only caught two of the names)

Edit: ok there's at least six!


----------



## Archie_tect (19 May 2012)

Congratulations to West Ham, but boy were they lucky!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 May 2012)

We were a bit fortunate today but who cares.

CMON YOU IRONS


----------



## Dayvo (19 May 2012)

At home without a TV, I'm reading the Telegraph's live coverage of _the_ final: and very entertaining it is too! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ch-v-Chelsea-Champions-League-final-live.html


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2012)

Dayvo said:


> At home without a TV, I'm reading the Telegraph's live coverage of _the_ final: and very entertaining it is too!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ch-v-Chelsea-Champions-League-final-live.html


 
Try Lemonsport, Dayvo. You might get a stream which holds up


----------



## Dayvo (19 May 2012)

Thanks, Crackle, I'll give it a try.


----------



## musa (19 May 2012)

7 MINS TO GO


----------



## potsy (19 May 2012)




----------



## musa (19 May 2012)

potsy said:


>


----------



## dellzeqq (19 May 2012)

penalty saved!!!!


----------



## musa (19 May 2012)

so it resulted to penalties wow


----------



## potsy (19 May 2012)




----------



## musa (19 May 2012)

Finally


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2012)




----------



## potsy (19 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


----------



## Ashtrayhead (19 May 2012)

Well done Chelsea! Kept the Spuds and Twitcher out of Champs league!


----------



## Glow worm (19 May 2012)

Great result - well done Chelsea!!


----------



## marshmella (19 May 2012)

Incredible, well done Chelsea.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 May 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doseone (19 May 2012)

What a night. David Luiz's penalty, wow. Excellent game and Chelsea deserve to be Champions.


----------



## dan_bo (19 May 2012)

Well done chelsea. Congrats Ian. Good game that. If blackpool went up that would have capped it but anyhoo- Drogba and co had that coming.


----------



## Spartak (19 May 2012)

Well done Chelsea.

About bl**dy time !


----------



## redflightuk (20 May 2012)

Well done Chelsea. 
Just need Luton to win their play off final and that will be a good weekend(ing).


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2012)

Well done Chelsea from a West ham fan. A triumph for grit and determination, much more admirable qualities than this Total Football nonense.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well done Chelsea from a West ham fan. A triumph for grit and determination, much more admirable qualities than this Total Football nonense.



I second that

Don't like Chelsea but always support the English clubs in the European competitions.

At the end,getting out of my chair and shouting for Chelsea in the pen shoot off(maybe I was thinking about the spuds not getting cl next season )


----------



## tiswas-steve (20 May 2012)

Think I'll pedal down to the Bridge and give the boys a wave during the open top parade in a bit ..... Wearing my Chelsea cycling top of course !! ;-)


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> Think I'll pedal down to the Bridge and give the boys a wave during the open top parade in a bit ..... Wearing my Chelsea cycling top of course !! ;-)


Make it a decent ride though....perhaps a little trip past White Hart Lane?


----------



## tiswas-steve (20 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Make it a decent ride though....perhaps a little trip past White Hart Lane?



Now that's just cruel ..... Bloody good idea tho, me likes !!!


----------



## Yellow Fang (20 May 2012)

Anyone think it was odd West Ham going up the steps to collect a cup for what was essentially 3rd place?

Looked like the best team lost in the Champions League final.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2012)

David Cameron enjoyed it last night.
Spot the German.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2012)

Yellow Fang said:


> Anyone think it was odd West Ham going up the steps to collect a cup for what was essentially 3rd place?
> 
> Looked like the best team lost in the Champions League final.


We're practicing for next year's cup final.

And the best team won the Champion's League final. The best collection of talented individuals lost it...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 May 2012)

Going to bed now - been up since 5am yesterday morning and we are well and truly happy. Been watching re-runs all day and the parade of course. Knackered!

After all the effort of the last decade we finally have the biggie. Very, very happy.

Spuds are unhappy and you can understand that but at the end of the day the 4th spot through to the CL is dependant on a team from the PL _not _winning the CL. They were not 'knocked out', they simply did not qualify by virtue of the fact that there was no spot available. I would also say that the EPL has a 4th place chance because the likes of MUFC and CFC have performed so well in the CL over the last 5 years and dragged the PL co-effecient up. Chelsea still hold the club record for the highest co-efficient in Europe ever - just a little btw comment. Better luck next year Spurs - you had your chance to finish at least second and blew it. I hope you do better next season.

Well done the Hammers too and we'll see you next season. I don't like the play-off system at all. Should be just based on the seasons performance and as you finished 11 points clear of Blackpool it is right that you go up.


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2012)

What on earth is a co-efficient in Europe? Sorry but I'd much rather have a cup and I believe Liverpool have now won it 5 times.

Still, well done. And congratulations on your first European Cup.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> What on earth is a co-efficient in Europe? Sorry but I'd much rather have a cup and I believe Liverpool have now won it 5 times.
> 
> Still, well done. And congratulations on your first European Cup.


 
EUFA apply a ranking co-efficient based on the previous 5 seasons of each league eligible to compete in the CL. This is calculated on the performance of the league's teams in the CL over those 5 seasons. This co-efficient determines the number of teams eligible for entry into the CL from any given league.

The EPL is currently ranked highest in Europe. The top three ranked leagues get 4 places in the CL. MUFC and CFC are the chief contributors to the EPL's current high ranking.

Re: Liverpool: a once damn fine team and I loved our epic battles with them 4 or 5 seasons back. Would like to see them get the shot in the arm they deserve and get them back to the top of the game. I am jealous of their 5 Biggies!!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2012)

I thought it was just what we needed. Resolute defence, missed chances, some great saves, and one man, Drogba, acting as a kind of lightning rod for the entire swirling, flashing, ebbing and flowing mess of a game. And then....di Mattteo. Playing young Bertrand was a stroke of genius. Having Mata stay forward was a stroke of genius. And getting a performance out of Luiz, who, let's face it, was, a bare six months ago considered a liability was a stroke of genius.

I imagine Abramovich has been busy today. Sacking di Matteo, hiring Capello, getting rid of Drogba and Cech, telling Lampard this is his last contract and making plans to move the club to Dublin.


----------



## Glenn (20 May 2012)

Here are the rankings http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html


----------



## Glenn (20 May 2012)

[quote="dellzeqq, post: 1856949, member: 3567"

I imagine Abramovich has been busy today. Sacking di Matteo, hiring Capello, getting rid of Drogba and Cech, telling Lampard this is his last contract and making plans to move the club to Dublin.[/quote]

Maybe he's been busy selling up, now he has achieved what he set out to do in 2003.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2012)

Glenn said:


> Maybe he's been busy selling up, now he has achieved what he set out to do in 2003.


 
I'm afraid he's going nowhere.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 May 2012)

Glenn said:


> Here are the rankings http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html


 
My home team (Aberdeen) are ranked 143rd!!

Still, 50 places higher than Dundee Utd


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> My team (Aberdeen) are ranked 143rd!!


----------



## Doseone (20 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


 
Who's the bloke in the lilac top standing next to Obama?


----------



## User482 (20 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Boo indeed...


Stick yer blue flag up yer arse!

Great day at wembley - I was right behind the goal when we scored the winner.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Stick yer blue flag up yer arse!
> 
> Great day at wembley - I was right behind the goal when we scored the winner.


 

Good for you... make the most of another season in the PL before dropping back down again. 
(You may keep this post for future reference)


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Stick yer blue flag up yer arse!
> 
> Great day at wembley - I was right behind the goal when we scored the winner.


 
Great day it was my friend.

Tried to get a ticket,even from blackpool fc but to no avail so spent the afternoon celebrating in the pub.


----------



## User482 (21 May 2012)

essexmike said:


> Great day it was my friend.
> 
> Tried to get a ticket,even from blackpool fc but to no avail so spent the afternoon celebrating in the pub.


 
Surprised you couldn't get in the Blackpool end - there were plenty of empty seats. Unlike us - we must have had more than 45,000 there - we filled more than half the ground.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Who's the bloke in the lilac top standing next to Obama?


He's the Chancellor of Germany.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 May 2012)

User482

Phoned blackpool on thursday enquiring about tickets but they just said no blackpool membership reference number,no ticket.

apparently all the tickets unsold were sent back to the football league.

mad me sick looking at all those empty seats on saturday


----------



## dellzeqq (21 May 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/21/fernando-torres-chelsea-future 

Torres is, apparently, cheesed off. Which seems a little harsh, given that he didn't score a goal from September to March. Why would he have been picked ahead of Drogba?


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/21/fernando-torres-chelsea-future
> 
> Torres is, apparently, cheesed off. Which seems a little harsh, given that he didn't score a goal from September to March. Why would he have been picked ahead of Drogba?


 

He didn't look too cheesed up going to collect his medal, lifting the trophy & dancing around the pitch afterwards did he? Diddums.........


----------



## alans (21 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Why would he have been picked ahead of Drogba?


 
I imagine Torres may be less cheesed off if Drogba moves on


----------



## Andrew_P (21 May 2012)

Not a Chelsea fan by a long way, but I was very impressed with Drogba post match was he the only Chelsea play going round consoling the Bayern players? Also he has a good sense of humour in the interviews which was a surprise.

I did laugh at Terry walking through the Airport with his medal hanging from his neck.


----------



## iLB (21 May 2012)

Oh Torres doesn't look that sad... http://carefreechronicles.tumblr.com/post/23484005073/hes-got-the-rdm-bug-i-think


----------



## iLB (21 May 2012)

does that work?


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2012)

The German press took Bayern's defeat with good grace...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-victory-over-Bayern-Munich-as-a-farce.html


----------



## on the road (21 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> The German press took Bayern's defeat with good grace...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-victory-over-Bayern-Munich-as-a-farce.html


The number of shot's on goal don't win matches, it's the same with Liverpool complaining about all the shots that hit the post, it's no use complaining if you don't convert your chances. Buyern might have had more shots then Chelsea but Buyern didn't finish them so they've only got themselves to blame.


----------



## Doseone (21 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> The German press took Bayern's defeat with good grace...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ue-victory-over-Bayern-Munich-as-a-farce.html


Ha ha, that's rich coming from the Germans. Chelsea had a game plan and played how they did in order to win. The Germans have been pretty adept at that themselves in a few tournaments over the years.

Also, you can read stats in lots of different ways. Bayern had 20 corners, Chelsea had 1 corner. Chelsea scored from their corner. Which team is better at corners?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 May 2012)

yeah, right. As if the Germans didn't know about penalty shoot-outs..


----------



## musa (21 May 2012)

Drogba to leave? Reports suggests he doesn't see a place for him


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2012)

musa said:


> Drogba to leave? Reports suggests he doesn't see a place for him


 

That, and the club only want to give him a 1 year contract when he wants 2 years.


----------



## musa (21 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> That, and the club only want to give him a 1 year contract when he wants 2 years.


 
Well, he can leave with his head held high, and join his pal in China


----------



## iLB (21 May 2012)

In fairness Cech studied a 2 hour video of every Bayern penalty since 2007 before the game, avviiiiit


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2012)

musa said:


> Well, he can leave with his head held high, and join his pal in China


 

Indeed, and it's looking very likely.
And if he does go he leaves the club a Chelsea legend.


----------



## musa (21 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed, and it's looking very likely.
> And if he does go he leaves the club a Chelsea legend.


 
Exactly, win win situtation 

Lampard? Terry?


----------



## Nihal (22 May 2012)

Chelsea won dammit,no offence bu i support bayern


----------



## Glenn (22 May 2012)

Drogba has played his last game for Chelsea. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18152689


----------



## musa (23 May 2012)

Barton got a 12 match ban and £75,000 fine ..what an idiot


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2012)

meanwhile - back to the managerless Liverpool. It appears that Dalglish's training methods were not as popular as they might have been


----------



## ceepeebee (24 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> meanwhile - back to the managerless Liverpool. It appears that Dalglish's training methods were not as popular as they might have been


 
ha ha I saw that on the Graun earlier and yeah, so not safe for work when you boss sits behind you...

Fortunately this time I got to their heads and stopped in time to repeat it!


----------



## iLB (25 May 2012)

the coach said to use your head...


----------



## Inertia (28 May 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11731/7783758/Wigan-set-new-Martinez-deadline

Whelan has given Martinez until Thursday to decide what he is doing, nice of him but I wonder if anyone has asked what he is going to do if he doesnt? He seems to have a lot of opinions lately like claiming Fergusan will retire next year because he had a nosebleed.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Neil Warnock?


 

Oi Guv.. what's up with Holt then?
Why does he wanty a move?
He's the main man at Carrow Road isn't he?


----------



## RedRider (28 May 2012)

iLB said:


> the coach said to use your head...


Haha...such is life!


----------



## User169 (28 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Oi Guv.. what's up with Holt then?
> Why does he wanty a move?
> He's the main man at Carrow Road isn't he?


 
Slogged his way up the hard way. He's 30 and this is probably his last/only chance for a juicy contract - good luck to him.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> meanwhile - back to the managerless Liverpool. It appears that Dalglish's training methods were not as popular as they might have been



That funny footwear makes him look ridiculous.


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

Eden Hazard to Chelsea. Lucky bu**ers. I thought he might have come to QPR


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Eden Hazard to Chelsea. Lucky bu**ers. I thought he might have come to QPR


 

Yep, did well to whore himself about.


----------



## Doseone (28 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, did well to whore himself about.


Great signing. Bet his agent is popping the Bolly.


----------



## Maz (29 May 2012)

PaulB said:


> You want to hang banners proclaiming your teams glories? Forget that, the flags and banners are not allowed to impinge on the holy sponsor's message. You want to sing YOUR song? You can forget that; the custodians of Wembley will tell you what to sing, when and for how long.


Add to that list 'no replica shirts'. 
I was in one of the sponsor-type hospitality boxes and no replica shirts were allowed (good job I found this out just before leaving home). I think the authorities want to maintain a very neutral sterile environment and keep the riff-raff out...but I got in anyway. Shame about the result, but then i half expected it.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (29 May 2012)

Maz said:


> Add to that list 'no replica shirts'.
> I was in one of the sponsor-type hospitality boxes and _*no replica shirts were allowed*_ (good job I found this out just before leaving home). I think the authorities want to maintain a very neutral sterile environment and keep the riff-raff out...but I got in anyway. Shame about the result, but then i half expected it.


 
That just shows how out of touch the football authorities really are. The ones that go to football looking for trouble don't wear colours, the true fans do.

And at Wembley you can't hear the opposing fans singing, so there's no backwards and forwards chanting.

Plus the bogs at half time are full of fans having a quick smoke! If you time it right, you can get a fag in, couple of pints, another fag and back to your seat in time for the second half!


----------



## mangaman (29 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Oi Guv.. what's up with Holt then?
> Why does he wanty a move?
> He's the main man at Carrow Road isn't he?



Hi Ian

No real idea about Holt - I think they are rumours he's had an argument with Lambert.

Lambert is really the most important person we need to keep - luckily the empty jobs seem to linked with Rogers (which I understand) and Martinez (which I can't)

The latest statement from Lambert tried to play the whole thing down - hopefully we'll keep both.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18173465

Holt owes it all to Lambert - he had failed before and only got good under Lambert, as did Ruddy - who Everton didn't rate.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> No real idea about Holt - I think they are rumours he's had an argument with Lambert.
> 
> ...


 

Yup, keeping Lambert is of the uptmost importance. What a great manager you have.


Rogers and Martinez are fools to go anywhere else. Both are doing well with their respective teams and have the support of both the fans and the chairmen of the clubs. OK they can hit a good payday with Liverpool, but as we all know, sometimes these things do not work out and then they will have to start at the beginning again.


----------



## mangaman (29 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, keeping Lambert is of the uptmost importance. What a great manager you have.
> 
> 
> Rogers and Martinez are fools to go anywhere else. Both are doing well with their respective teams and have the support of both the fans and the chairmen of the clubs. OK they can hit a good payday with Liverpool, but as we all know, sometimes these things do not work out and then they will have to start at the beginning again.



I agree - not just because I want Lambert to stay.

He has invested the last 3 years in building an effective team out of young players and players no-one rated.

It must be amazingly satisying - like playing Championship manager in the real world - to find Holt (who'd been with Shrewsbury in League 2) and Ruddy (who was Evertons number 3) and find them knocking on the door for an England place.

For Lambert, Rogers and Martinez they need to build further with their teams and show they can establish themselves in the Premier League before moving on to teams like Liverpool, who will expect silverware and Europe.


----------



## musa (29 May 2012)

Martinez will crash and Burn at Liverpool. His style doesn't fit with the whole
Liverpool name for me.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2012)

musa said:


> Martinez will crash and Burn at Liverpool. His style doesn't fit with the whole
> Liverpool name for me.


 

Most would crash and burn at Liverpool.
The team needs a rebuild and the owners won't go for that.
Like most owners these days they want results now... not in 2 or 3 years time.


----------



## musa (29 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Most would crash and burn at Liverpool.
> The team needs a rebuild and the owners won't go for that.
> Like most owners these days they want results now... not in 2 or 3 years time.


 
Yh a point that should be made clear. I think people should take a leaf out of Chelsea book. How many managers? And also you can't buy a team which man city fans got excited overnight with.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Most would crash and burn at Liverpool.
> The team needs a rebuild and the owners won't go for that.
> Like most owners these days they want results now... not in 2 or 3 years time.


Exactly.

Liverpool are owned by people who don't understand football, it's traditions or it's fans. They want Champion's League money, they want it now and they think it can be bought. When the team doesn't get three points off everyone in the bottom half of the table they don't get the joke, they think they need a new manager.

What they really need is to eff off back to their college baseball or where ever they came from.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2012)

Martinez is a strange rise, from being favourite for the chop in Februrary, to being linked with the Liverpool job.
Lunatics in charge of the asylum.


----------



## Maz (29 May 2012)

rich p said:


> Martinez is a strange rise, from being favourite for the chop in Februrary, to being linked with the Liverpool job.


His English is more understandable than Dalglish's, though!


----------



## rich p (29 May 2012)

Maz said:


> His English is more understandable than Dalglish's, though!


 True dat!

My favourite quote of the season was after Wigan beat Liverpool at Anfield and Martinez said, " To be fair to Liverpool, they never stopped trying"


----------



## Durian (29 May 2012)

rich p said:


> True dat!
> 
> My favourite quote of the season was after Wigan beat Liverpool at Anfield and Martinez said, " To be fair to Liverpool, they never stopped trying"


 
Liverpool, and their supporters, are constantly 'trying'.


----------



## on the road (29 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Exactly.
> 
> They want Champion's League money, they want it now and they think it can be bought.


Well they won't get that with Martinez and certainly not with only 30 million.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2012)

on the road said:


> Well they won't get that with Martinez and certainly not with only 30 million.


 

We all know that... they don't. That's the problem.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 May 2012)

on the road said:


> Well they won't get that with Martinez and certainly not with only 30 million.


 
Yep, they need at least 50 million in reserve to waste on a player like Torres ( and then lift the European on the efforts of the very same core squad built under a manager who left 5 years previous).

Liverpool are going through a transitional phase and don't have the unlimited, wasteful pocket of a despot like Abrahmovic - Veron, Shevchenko, Wright-Philips, Zhirkov to name but a few. Chelsea, on the other hand, have reached the pinnacle of their recent historical phase.

It's all swings and roundabouts and Liverpool will be back, despite the cluelessness of their owners and the high expectations of their fans. Fans in fact, not unlike those of Chelsea FC who having forgotten the days of relative obscurity in the higher echelons of English football, now believe they have a god-given right to win something.


----------



## User482 (30 May 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> That just shows how out of touch the football authorities really are. The ones that go to football looking for trouble don't wear colours, the true fans do.
> 
> And at Wembley you can't hear the opposing fans singing, so there's no backwards and forwards chanting.
> 
> Plus the bogs at half time are full of fans having a quick smoke! If you time it right, you can get a fag in, couple of pints, another fag and back to your seat in time for the second half!


 
I can't say I recognise your description. Most of the West Ham fans were wearing team colours, and it was absolutely rocking with the noise we made. No trouble from the stewards, whose only concern was to keep the stairways clear, which is fair enough. No problem with us standing, either (try doing that at Old Trafford!). The only reasons we rarely heard the Blackpool fans were a) there were about 3 of them and b) they only sang when they scored.

The problem of over priced food and drink is easily solved: get there early, and go for a curry in Wembley itself - there's loads of Indian restaurants there.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2012)

so - the Euros. Who's going to win?

The Germans are exhausted, Schweinsteiger's not fully fit and they haven't had the time to get their training together. Spain are missing Puyol and have left Llorente out. The Dutch don't do total football any more. The French defence is poor, and their midfield is fine going forward, but not much good when the other team has the ball. Will this be the year that an unfancied outsider comes from nowhere, as Czechoslovakia, Denmark and Greece have done before? Perhaps even a team that is unfancied even by its own supporters? 

I'll go for Poland and Portugal


----------



## Ashtrayhead (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> so - the Euros. Who's going to win?
> 
> The Germans are exhausted, Schweinsteiger's not fully fit and they haven't had the time to get their training together. Spain are missing Puyol and have left Llorente out. The Dutch don't do total football any more. The French defence is poor, and their midfield is fine going forward, but not much good when the other team has the ball. Will this be the year that an unfancied outsider comes from nowhere, as Czechoslovakia, Denmark and Greece have done before? Perhaps even a team that is unfancied even by its own supporters?
> 
> I'll go for Poland and Portugal


 
I always go into a tournament thinking that England can win it. But by about half time of the first game they're involved in I've changed my mind! So, England for me.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2012)

my mate Dave does this spreadsheet every tournament
http://daveboyle.net/announcements/super-duper-euro-2012-retro-spreadsheet/

I'm going to fill it in and tell you who will win (ha ha who am I kidding?)

I think Holland though - Defence not as leaky as others, very good strikers.

Spain have left Llorente out? madness.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2012)

also, Holland have the best kit by a country mile.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2012)

Holland - Germany final - can't separate them, so Germany on pens

England to go out to Spain in the quarters. Ireland miss out on the quarters on GD.


----------



## mangaman (30 May 2012)

Looks like Rogers for Liverpool now

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18235961

I'm surprised he's going for it - and the Swansea board must be, as he bought a player for £6.8 million a few days ago.

I think it's a real shame for Swansea. I don't know who they'll get - either gamble on a promising young manager from the lower leagues or some middle-ranking old pro who always seems to be available, like Alan Curbishley or Steve Bruce. I'd like to see them give a young manager a go - but the risks surely outweigh the benefits.

BTW - Germany for the Euros (or France)


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2012)

I don't think he will go for it. Reading between the lines it looks like Martinez turned them down because of van Gaal. Rogers said he wasn't interested in the Chelsea job, so I'd be surprised if he goes to Liverpool.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think he will go for it. Reading between the lines it looks like Martinez turned them down because of van Gaal. Rogers said he wasn't interested in the Chelsea job, so I'd be surprised if he goes to Liverpool.


 

Also can't see the fans taking to him either.
With their 'big club' mentality they will want someone more high profile the Rogers.


----------



## Inertia (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think he will go for it. Reading between the lines it looks like Martinez turned them down because of van Gaal. Rogers said he wasn't interested in the Chelsea job, so I'd be surprised if he goes to Liverpool.


Ive given up believing anything in the papers, as Liverpool have said absolutely zip publicly, its a great time for papers to make stuff up. Does anyone even have a source to attach to the shopping list that was touted at the start of this, or anything?

If we believe the reports Van Gaal is off the menu now so Ro*d*gers is favourite even though they havent even spoken to him yet, AFAWK


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2012)

they have that with van Gaal. I can't see why they don't give him the job and hire an assistant with a view to having the assistant take over.


----------



## bof (30 May 2012)

I think Croatia for the Euros may be worth a bet on 66-1 (IIRC as I last saw them), especially with the latest betting scandal affecting the Italian team who they play in the group stage. Some pretty tasty players, especially Modric who at his best can really get his team buzzing.

Anyone see the Panorama program on Ukraine and Poland supporters - worse than English grounds were around the time of Heysel and the national authorities and police in denial going "Racism, what Racism" - I think there might be some very ugly scenes during the Euros.


----------



## bof (30 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> I think it's a real shame for Swansea. I don't know who they'll get - either gamble on a promising young manager from the lower leagues or some middle-ranking old pro who always seems to be available, like Alan Curbishley or Steve Bruce. I'd like to see them give a young manager a go - but the risks surely outweigh the benefits.
> BTW - Germany for the Euros (or France)


Gus Poyet?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think he will go for it. Reading between the lines it looks like Martinez turned them down because of van Gaal. Rogers said he wasn't interested in the Chelsea job, so I'd be surprised if he goes to Liverpool.


well - how wrong can you be. Apparently Rogers has signed. I think he's mad to take it on, but, hey. he'll not be out of work when he leaves.

Swansea get £4 to £5million compensation


----------



## Scruffmonster (30 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> well - how wrong can you be. Apparently Rogers has signed. I think he's mad to take it on, but, hey. he'll not be out of work when he leaves.
> 
> Swansea get £4 to £5million compensation


 
I agree, but how sad is it that you can say 'Mad to take it on' about the Liverpool job?

I think his style will suit Liverpool*, if he's lucky enough to get a fit Lucas to start the season with, thats going to help immensely.

*They have the players, but the fans may not love it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> I agree, but how sad is it that you can say 'Mad to take it on' about the Liverpool job?


The owners demand a top four finish, they probably haven't got the team to do it. FSG don't care about the FA Cup, the Carling Cup or the Europa league because they don't care about the game at all, they just want Champions League football money and anyone who doesn't deliver will be out on their ear.


----------



## RedRider (30 May 2012)

The noises coming from LFC (in the form of an official website interview with John Barnes) imply Brendan Rogers could be relatively expendable compared with a director of football who oversees continuity and a 'way of playing' philosophy from youth team up.

John Barnes:



> The whole point of a system is that you don't change it. You don't change the philosophy.
> New men come in with their own ideas and change the entire philosophy of the club and then what happens is you're reliant on that manager being there forever to continue that. That can't happen so you have constant change and if you have constant change, there's no continuity and no stability. It's very expensive too as you waste money on players. On top of all that, it's rarely successful.
> A club needs a thread running right through it; Barcelona has that. It's like the whole concept of a technical director in Spain. Because it's not common in England, we don't tend to understand it but in Spain, the technical director will know the long-term plan for the club and regardless of which manager comes in - yes, he can bring his own ideas, but he can't alter the philosophy and football identity of that club - he has to buy into that identity of the club which is shaped culturally and socially by the region and by the fans and also by the way that they want to play.
> It's so important, not just because managers will invariably come and go, but because players will also come and go. You don't see many players at clubs for 10 years anymore so you can't just keep getting different types of players every two years and expect any type of consistency. Whereas if you know the kind of player you want in every position at your club, if your superstar player leaves, you can simply get someone else to fill that role.


The club hired a new PR/communications man just before this interview was published. It's an interesting read for Liverpudlians.


----------



## musa (30 May 2012)

Maybe his passing style will suit Liverpool. Get downing to do flipping work


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> The owners demand a top four finish, they probably haven't got the team to do it. FSG don't care about the FA Cup, the Carling Cup or the Europa league because they don't care about the game at all, they just want Champions League football money and anyone who doesn't deliver will be out on their ear.


 

Spot on


----------



## StuAff (30 May 2012)

I think some of these judgements about FSG are both somewhat harsh, and somewhat premature. Yes, they're after money (as, contrary to some opinions, football is a business, for better or worse), but it is early days yet. The days of financial doping in football a la Abramovitch, let alone Sheik Mansour, are coming to an end, and it's going to be a case for all clubs of business on and off the pitch being more grounded in reality (as opposed to paying £50m for out-of-form players). Given what they've achieved in Boston (recent downturn in Red Sox form notwithstanding), I don't think it's beyond them to turn LFC around. No, the whole Kenny thing wasn't handled well, along with many things..but they seem to be moving the right way. And, frankly, why not Brendan Rodgers? He fits in with the way FSG want to run the club (which bears more than a passing resemblance to the traditional 'Liverpool' way, AFAIK) and the style of play FSG & the fans expect. There's a thin line between success and failure, as Kenny found to his cost, but this could be a very shrewd move.


----------



## RedRider (31 May 2012)

StuAff said:


> There's a thin line between success and failure, as Kenny found to his cost, but *this could be a very shrewd move*.


 Listening to him talk and watching the way Swansea played last season he seems a good 'fit'. Looking forward to watching his Liverpool team.


----------



## User482 (31 May 2012)

RedRider said:


> Listening to him talk and watching the way Swansea played last season he seems a good 'fit'. Looking forward to watching his Liverpool team.


 
Swansea had a terrific season, but was that down to Rogers, or was he capitalising on the foundations laid by Martinez?


----------



## Inertia (31 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Swansea had a terrific season, but was that down to Rogers, or was he capitalising on the foundations laid by Martinez?


Id say both, from what I know Martinez left, they had defensive frailties, they got Souza in who improved that side of it at the cost of attacking and Rodgers came in and balanced the two. He also took them into the prem which is no mean feat.


----------



## User482 (31 May 2012)

Inertia said:


> Id say both, from what I know Martinez left, they had defensive frailties, they got Souza in who improved that side of it at the cost of attacking and Rodgers came in and balanced the two. He also took them into the prem which is no mean feat.


 
Could well be. But if we're looking at Rogers, why wasn't Lambert considered? Successive promotions with Norwich, and he took Wycombe to the league cup semis.


----------



## Inertia (31 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Could well be. But if we're looking at Rogers, why wasn't Lambert considered? Successive promotions with Norwich, and he took Wycombe to the league cup semis.


Well I think if I could figure that out I'd make some money, there are some great managers out there who will never get the chance, why do the same names crop up again and again? The press plays a part in bigging up some people and ignoring others who deserve a shot. 

Id guess that Rodgers has a more impressive CV though, he worked at Chelsea under Mourinho, he has traveled around Europe a bit to Barca and Ajax too. I read a good article about him the other day, word of warning, its a bit long.

http://www.theliverpoolword.com/201...he-makes-sense-as-the-next-liverpool-manager/


----------



## Glow worm (31 May 2012)

Lambert has left Norwich according to a club statement just released at www.canaries.co.uk
I guess it was inevitable in the end and looks like we fought hard to hang on to him.
I don't think many Norwich fans will begrudge Lambert for his ambition and I for one wish him well after his near miraculous work at Carra Road.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Lambert has left Norwich according to a club statement just released at www.canaries.co.uk
> I guess it was inevitable in the end and looks like we fought hard to hang on to him.
> I don't think many Norwich fans will begrudge Lambert for his ambition and I for one wish him well after his near miraculous work at Carra Ruud.


 

Yup, looking at the reports. Seems that Norwich refused him permission to talk to Villa so he flounced out.
The fella did well at Norwich, very well. But yes inevitable.


----------



## Glow worm (31 May 2012)

That looks the gist of it Ian. I just hope our best players don't follow him to Villa!


----------



## mangaman (31 May 2012)

Yes - bad news for us - but was always on the cards.

There's now going to be a new round of manager swapping : it'll be interesting to see whether decent managers plump for Norwich or Swansea as the better bet.


----------



## Fnaar (31 May 2012)

Semi-serious suggestion which will never happen: take football back to its roots, by ruling that a player has to have been born within 50 miles of the club he plays for.  *

*and reintroduce balls that soak up the rain and cause brain damage when you head them. And those wooden rattle things.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2012)

Glow worm said:


> That looks the gist of it Ian. I just hope our best players don't follow him to Villa!


 

Holt, Hoolahan, Martin, Ruddy?


----------



## Inertia (31 May 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Semi-serious suggestion which will never happen: take football back to its roots, by ruling that a player has to have been born within 50 miles of the club he plays for.  *.


Theres an interesting question, if you could introduce one thing to football, what would you add?

I think I would add Salary caps, realistic ones similar to the way Rugby league does in an attempt to help more teams compete.


----------



## Glow worm (31 May 2012)

I wouldn't be too suprised to see Holt go (though obviously I really hope not). I can see Fox (who has been brilliant for us too) perhaps going as well.

I can just about live with losing some players, it's bound to happen to some extent. We have some cash so the next man hopefully can start to build his own squad. As long as the next man isn't Roy Keane though!


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2012)

Glow worm said:


> I wouldn't be too suprised to see Holt go (though obviously I really hope not). I can see Fox (who has been brilliant for us too) perhaps going as well.
> 
> I can just about live with losing some players, it's bound to happen to some extent. We have some cash so the next man hopefully can start to build his own squad. *As long as the next man isn't Roy Keane though*!


 
Vile man, vile manager, thug on and off the pitch.


----------



## mangaman (31 May 2012)

Glow worm said:


> I wouldn't be too suprised to see Holt go (though obviously I really hope not). I can see Fox (who has been brilliant for us too) perhaps going as well.
> 
> I can just about live with losing some players, it's bound to happen to some extent. We have some cash so the next man hopefully can start to build his own squad. As long as the next man isn't Roy Keane though!


 
I agree - I'm concerned he'll take the young talented ones he's unearthed like Jonny Howson.

I think he'll try for Ruddy as well although I'm not convinced he'll go for Holt - at age 31 Norwich would slap a huge price tag on him and Lambert will be looking for younger, value players I reckon.


----------



## Glow worm (31 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> I agree - I'm concerned he'll take the young talented ones he's unearthed like Jonny Howson.
> 
> I think he'll try for Ruddy as well although I'm not convinced he'll go for Holt - at age 31 Norwich would slap a huge price tag on him and Lambert will be looking for younger, value players I reckon.


 
True- Howson has been superb and I'd really hate to lose Ruddy.
On another note- I bet Cochester fans are chuckling over all this right now.


----------



## mangaman (31 May 2012)

Glow worm said:


> True- Howson has been superb and I'd really hate to lose Ruddy.
> On another note- I bet Cochester fans are chuckling over all this right now.


 
If we lose Ruddy we'd be in big trouble - we'd have to buy a new keeper.

The Guardian are saying we are after Malky Mackay or Chris Houghton - I suppose Houghton would be good - he's proven in the Premier League.

As you say Colchester fans will be laughing the most - we've just had done to us exactly what we did to them.


----------



## User482 (31 May 2012)

mangaman said:


> If we lose Ruddy we'd be in big trouble - we'd have to buy a new keeper.
> 
> The Guardian are saying we are after Malky Mackay or Chris Houghton - I suppose Houghton would be good - he's proven in the Premier League.
> 
> As you say Colchester fans will be laughing the most - we've just had done to us exactly what we did to them.


 
Hughton's a good choice - he got Birmingham into the play offs despite having no money to invest in the squad.


----------



## mangaman (31 May 2012)

User482 said:


> Hughton's a good choice - he got Birmingham into the play offs despite having no money to invest in the squad.


 
I agree - he would be my 1st choice.

I fear we will go for Mackay though


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jun 2012)

Shevchenko, Torres and now 'Hulk'. Abramovich can't help buying forwards.


----------



## bof (1 Jun 2012)

mangaman said:


> I agree - he would be my 1st choice.
> 
> I fear we will go for Mackay though


Watched Cardiff West Ham in the first play-off and saw a team that played less attractively than Sam Allerdyce's


----------



## Spartak (1 Jun 2012)

mangaman said:


> I agree - he would be my 1st choice.
> 
> I fear we will go for Mackay though




Steve Bruce ???


And on another note I'm surprised Slaven Bilic hasn't been mentioned for some of the 'bigger' jobs this summer - Liverpool, Villa !
He's openly said he's going to leave the Croatia managers post after the Euro's !


----------



## on the road (1 Jun 2012)

The Liverpool job is no longer available.


----------



## Ajay (1 Jun 2012)

"You know you're getting old when.....
...the manager of your team is younger than you"
Good luck Brendan!


----------



## Ashtrayhead (2 Jun 2012)

On a slightly sour note, down at Pompey, two players who command £30k+ per week wages are holding out for their contracts to be honoured by the club despite the club still being in administration. I imagine it's down to their agents who realise that no club would take them on and match their current pay. It looks like they could be highly overpaid bench-warmers next season (if the club is still in existence!). 

Any offers for Kanu and Ben Haim??


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jun 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> On a slightly sour note, down at Pompey, two players who command £30k+ per week wages are holding out for their contracts to be honoured by the club despite the club still being in administration. I imagine it's down to their agents who realise that no club would take them on and match their current pay. It looks like they could be highly overpaid bench-warmers next season (if the club is still in existence!).
> 
> Any offers for Kanu and Ben Haim??


If you lost your job the bank would be holding out for your contract to be honoured re your mortgage payments despite the fact it would leave you homeless. A contract is just that, it works both ways.


----------



## on the road (2 Jun 2012)

They could always give them a free transfer, I'm sure clubs would come in for them if they were on a free and it might work out cheaper for than having them as bench warmers, of course, that's if Portsmouth are not trying to hold them to ransom, that often backfires when clubs do that.


----------



## RedRider (2 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> Swansea had a terrific season, but was that down to Rogers, or was he capitalising on the foundations laid by Martinez?


It seems Rodgers signed 11 of the players he played in the premier league last season compared with four signed by Martinez'.

Anyway, did England play tonight? Is Europe trembling yet?


----------



## musa (2 Jun 2012)

Yeah one nil England. Wellbeck scored


----------



## Inertia (6 Jun 2012)

Looks like the press have found a way to pick on Hodgson already

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18337177 

Ive been away for the weekend so missed the "*backlash against manager Roy Hodgson’s decision to snub Rio Ferdinand intensifying*." and *"as it emerged that anti-racism group, Kick It Out, are considering putting together their own statement condemning the handling of the affair."*

What exactly has he done wrong or handled so badly? I'm non plussed either way, I just assumed this team was for the future and Rio Ferdinand isn't the future. His own manager said he couldn't handle that many games, as usual there seems to be no evidence but a lot of speculation without any facts.


----------



## on the road (6 Jun 2012)

It's because Hodgson wasn't the presses choice, they wanted Redknapp so now they're looking for any opportunity to smear Hosgson. By the way, this is the same press that was saying how good Hodgson was as a manager before he got the Liverpool job.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jun 2012)

The Sun have got the knives out for Hodgson and are determined to destroy him, just as they were with Robson all those years back. They wanted rent-a-quote-Redknapp so they could fill their sports pages with his funny little quips every day.

Some one should remind Ferdinand that there is no such thing as an England squad that he was part of. You are invited to play for your country at the managers discretion.


----------



## bof (8 Jun 2012)

Oh dear, but no surprise.
*Euro 2012: Netherlands 'subjected to racist chants while training*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18363736

"Uefa said an incident had occurred but it was a protest about the city not being given any Euro 2012 matches, The Times reported.
However, Van Bommel said: "Open your ears. If you did hear it, and don't want to hear it, that is even worse."

I can so no reason why Van Bommel would lie, so if true the UEFA reaction is very disturbing.


----------



## User482 (8 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Sun have got the knives out for Hodgson and are determined to destroy him, just as they were with Robson all those years back. They wanted rent-a-quote-Redknapp so they could fill their sports pages with his funny little quips every day.
> 
> Some one should remind Ferdinand that there is no such thing as an England squad that he was part of. You are invited to play for your country at the managers discretion.


 
Having been screwed over by the FA and the national press, Robson must've enjoyed leaving the job after taking us to the semi final...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2012)

bof said:


> Oh dear, but no surprise.
> *Euro 2012: Netherlands 'subjected to racist chants while training*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18363736
> ...


 
I don't see how not getting any matches explains monkey chants being aimed at black players.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jun 2012)

UEFA are taking a chance here. If the crowd decides to provoke the Dutch team at a match, and the Dutch players go for it, the compo is going to look a bit rubbish. Better by far to steam in, insist that monkey-chanters are slung out of the ground, and hope to goodness the players accept your good intentions


----------



## Fnaar (8 Jun 2012)

I reckon it's all going to end in chaos; some matches will be abandoned, and the competition itself will not be concluded. However, it will open a debate about racism. In Eastern Europe this will not be resolved for many many years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2012)

Pontius Platini at his pre-Euro press conference:

''We see that nationalism is on the rise in Europe. It's easy to point the finger at Poland and Ukraine but many countries are affected by these problems. It's also easy to do this before the Euros but we have the same problems in France, in the USA...''
(http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-sport/...0607FILSPO00459-platini-evoque-le-racisme.php)
An alternative translation: ''It's not our problem.''


----------



## Piemaster (8 Jun 2012)

After 6 weeks managerless, Steve Bruce takes up the job at the Tigers link.
About bloody time, and I wonder how long it will be before he gets another offer and is away on his tippy toes?


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jun 2012)

My dream Euro final result (apart from Ireland or England winning it) would be to see Greece beat Germany in the final on penalties 

Great banner some Irish fans had outside a bar in Poland, "Angela Merkel thinks we're at work".


----------



## craigwend (8 Jun 2012)

On a happier note...


----------



## Fnaar (10 Jun 2012)

The England team visited a Polish orphanage yesterday. "It was so sad to see their faces, all devoid of hope ", said Igor, aged 6.

-----------------------------------
Sent mobile phone stylee


----------



## sandman (10 Jun 2012)

Should be a good game tom but I can see us getting beat.

Ribery against Johnson and Kelly...dunno.


----------



## Spartak (10 Jun 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pontius Platini at his pre-Euro press conference:
> 
> ''We see that nationalism is on the rise in Europe. It's easy to point the finger at Poland and Ukraine but many countries are affected by these problems. It's also easy to do this before the Euros but we have the same problems in France, in the USA...''
> (http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-sport/...0607FILSPO00459-platini-evoque-le-racisme.php)
> An alternative translation: ''It's not our problem.''



Platini is obviously being groomed for the FIFA job, if or when Sepp Blatter retires ?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

sandman said:


> Should be a good game tom but I can see us getting beat.
> 
> Ribery against Johnson and Kelly...dunno.


come, come. I think you know perfectly well...........


----------



## sandman (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> come, come. I think you know perfectly well...........


 
Er..ok

Ribery attacks down the left, Benzema runs between the two full backs much the same way that Klose did back in '10 for Germany's third goal? and we lose 2-0.

Behold though, Spain and Italy now kicking off.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

sandman said:


> Er..ok
> 
> Ribery attacks down the left, Benzema runs between the two full backs much the same way that Klose did back in '10 for Germany's third goal? and we lose 2-0.
> .


see! Simples! And the galling thing is that Laurent Blanc has watched the video and knows precisely how it's done!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jun 2012)

Schevchenko!
(from the Grauniad's website http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...2012-in-pictures#/?picture=391447972&index=12 )





the most wonderful header! Then again....Joleon Lescott's was pretty special as well.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2012)

Redknapp to get the push? Corblimeyluvvaduckoodathortit!


----------



## bof (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Redknapp to get the push? Corblimeyluvvaduckoodathortit!


 
There's been rumours to this effect for a fair while now and I guess we'll find out soon. The showdown has been delayed as the mother of Daniel Levy (Spurs chairman) died recently.

One point not much mentioned is that Levy got rid of a perfectly decent manager in Martin Jol and brought in Ramos who left on Spurs with 2 points after the first 8 games of the following season. I will be pretty senile before I forget he catatonic trance pose he struck at those games. I doubt Levy has forgotten either and he might just stay his hand.


----------



## Durian (13 Jun 2012)

Redknapp goes, so who gets the Spurs job?

Everton agree to sell Baines and Fellaini this summer, Moyes not happy and walks in to the job at White Hart Lane.

You heard it here first!!!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2012)

Perhaps Levy has had a look at the books. I doubt he was too happy that 'Arry was enthusiastically trying to jump ship for the England job either.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jun 2012)

sandman said:


> Er..ok
> Spain and Italy now kicking off.


 as usual...


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2012)

Tlking of kicking off... there was a lot of violence last night between Polish and Russian supporters. (183 arrest)
Will Uefa do anything about it apart from a token denunciation?
I can't help but think if it was England fans involved then the proverbial's would have hit the fan by now.


----------



## on the road (13 Jun 2012)

Must be a difficult decision for Moyes, does he go now for the Spurs job or does he hold out and go for the Man U job


----------



## bof (13 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Perhaps Levy has had a look at the books. I doubt he was too happy that 'Arry was enthusiastically trying to jump ship for the England job either.


 
Redknapp didnt spend much and Levy and ENIC are pretty careful with money, so no. 

What will do for him is being 10 points ahead and 2-0 up against Arsenal and ending the season in 4th place. He's taken a lot of criticism for lack of player rotation and lack of tactical nous - eg by playing Bale out of position. Just before a a rise in form for the last 3/4 games of the season, there started to be mutterings from first team changing room about his performance.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Tlking of kicking off... there was a lot of violence last night between Polish and Russian supporters. (183 arrest)
> Will Uefa do anything about it apart from a token denunciation?
> I can't help but think if it was England fans involved then the proverbial's would have hit the fan by now.


I think UEFA will be hoping that both teams go through. Really, really hoping.


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think UEFA will be hoping that both teams go through. Really, really hoping.


Most definitely this. Not sure whose bright idea it was to let the Russian fans stage a march through Warsaw, I mean, seriously? That's not going to stir up any ill feeling at all is it now?


Aaaaanyway - Poland's goal last night was an absolute corker - beautiful to see.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jun 2012)

let's hope we don't see this kind of behaviour....Italy v. Holland - not for the faint-hearted

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uXfbmqhkQh8


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> let's hope we don't see this kind of behaviour....Italy v. Holland - not for the faint-hearted
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uXfbmqhkQh8



That brings back memories Dell. A serious punch up with my best mate over a disputed penalty, my fault as I'd lost 2-1 and I didn't take it too well. Understandable though, as eight of us had bunked off school for a few days to hold a knock out competition and this was the final.

We took our football seriously back then. In fact I still have a load of Subbuteo stuff in the loft.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jun 2012)

Blimey, rain stops play in the football!!

the thunder and lightning is epic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2012)

Beebo said:


> Blimey, rain stops play in the football!!
> 
> the thunder and lightning is epic.


UK RAIN E!! Epic weather.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2012)

I can't bare to watch. That was well over the line, lucky escape.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2012)

Does anyone else think that when Cashley does something "calmly" it's because he doesn't understand the situation he's in


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Does anyone else think that when Cashley does something "calmly" it's because he doesn't understand the situation he's in


England's best player in my book, truly world class.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> England's best player in my book, truly world class.


Just got a very silly yellow card though


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2012)

ROOOAAARRRR!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2012)

I thought it would all be over but it isn't yet....


----------



## defy-one (19 Jun 2012)

Italy will beat us, we're not that good.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2012)

530kam said:


> Italy will beat us, we're not that good.


Neither are Italy.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2012)

...... and then Germany in the semi finals !


----------



## on the road (20 Jun 2012)

It's great being the underdogs.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2012)

Lets all shut up and look the other way, then England might get somewhere


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2012)

I think England have a chance against Italy, they are hardly firing on all cylinders.

However the win last night did mask a very poor performance I thought, England will have to improve.


----------



## Inertia (20 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Neither are Italy.


Indeed, I think they are very similar to us in standard and if we can wind up Balotelli...


----------



## on the road (20 Jun 2012)

I think John Terry will be happy to take on the roll


----------



## martint235 (20 Jun 2012)

Spartak said:


> ...... and then Germany in the semi finals !


 We'll beat Greece, no problem!!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (20 Jun 2012)

Would love to see them do well, not just because I am English but I also like the manager too. Despite all the bad press from the gutter media I think he is making the best out of what he has available and making it difficult for teams to score against us. I think we have a decent chance against Italy but I am not that sure we will beat the German's as they are pretty impressive. I have a feeling that they might win this tournament, hope I am wrong and it is England


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Jun 2012)

england have the ingredients for the 'fairy-tale' winner…

wasted a 'golden generation', lost manager in run-up, best player suspended for two matched, key players injured etc. 

remember that recent tournaments have been won by rank outsiders (notably denmark, who received a late entry and went on to win)…


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 Jun 2012)

I am convinced that Italy will nail us in the Quarters.

If they don't, then Germany definitely will in the Semis.

Failing that, there's no way we'll beat Spain in the Final.

If we do win the whole thing, all it's going to do is build up expectations for the World Cup in 2014.

Bloody Hodgson.... Can't he think of us for a change?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jun 2012)

England have looked no worse than most other teams in this tournament, including Italy. It's only really Spain and Germany that have been better, and even then, not consistently so.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Jun 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> remember that recent tournaments have been won by rank outsiders (notably denmark, who received a late entry and went on to win)…


 
Seem to remember Greece weren't exactly hot favourites.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18524853

If only the reverse were true.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jun 2012)

Delusionary? 
I think he's getting a tad ahead of himself there.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Delusionary?
> I think he's getting a tad ahead of himself there.


 He's got a point though Dan. How many other employers would interview more than one candidate for a job that pays £shitloads p.a?
Oh, hang on a minute...
I hope he does walk away - jumped up twat.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jun 2012)

rich p said:


> He's got a point though Dan. How many other employers would interview more than one candidate for a job that pays £shitloads p.a?
> Oh, hang on a minute...
> I hope he does walk away - jumped up twat.


Damn straight rich. Get a grip.


----------



## on the road (22 Jun 2012)

Although I wanted the Czech Rep to win because of Ronaldo, I think it would have been a travasty if they did win, Portugal were the better side by far.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2012)

Tonight's match between Germany and Greece (The debt game) could well throw up a surprise. It would be a real laugh if Greece buggered the Krauts in another type of Euro.


----------



## Sale Madrid (22 Jun 2012)

The Greeks have had a good run.......none of them have paid any tax for years. As for the football team, they appear to be greater than the sum of their parts....Samaras has got to be the worst player on God's earth and the rest of them aren't much better. (but they are all better than Gerrard...now he is crap)


----------



## defy-one (22 Jun 2012)

Lets see the Greeks play now they are behind


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jun 2012)

Get the funk in!! Pass the ouzo!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2012)

*Don't mention The Economy*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> *Don't mention The Economy*


Looks like a net trade deficit to me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Looks like a net trade deficit to me.


Well, that's one Euro they're out of now.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jun 2012)

Bollocks! Ich ein krautenlausen!


----------



## defy-one (22 Jun 2012)

Germany were impressive. Technically brilliant with the volleys especially.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jun 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/matt/


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jun 2012)

You can guarantee one thing when you watch any match involving Spain. It will be unwatchable shite.

Somebody please knock them out.


----------



## Sale Madrid (23 Jun 2012)

I'm breaking it up and adding a little more excitement by reading some garmin 800 reviews.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Jun 2012)

well all quarters have gone to script so far. what result tomorrow counts as an upset i wonder, what with both sides with patchy records as far as penalties go…


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2012)

Curious commentating on ITV, I thought. They built France up, ignoring the fact that they've been pretty indifferent, and then were disappointed that the French team didn't live up to the pundits' own hype.


----------



## RoyPSB (23 Jun 2012)

What a dreadful match. I can't bloody stand watching spain.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2012)

The rules of the game need changing. If one team makes more than six consecqutive passes an opposition player should be allowed a knee high two footed lunge at the man on the ball.


----------



## 007fair (24 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> The rules of the game need changing. If one team makes more than six consecqutive passes an opposition player should be allowed a knee high two footed lunge at the man on the ball.


 that would suit scotland down to the ground - although why such a high number of passes? 3 would do ..

As an impartial observer I can't see England winning in normal time If they do beat Italy it will be after a draw, either 0-0 or 1-1. Most likely result - Italy win 1-0.

As a scot - I like England this time round! Their lack of expectation has made them so much more likeable. Give me a bronze generation any day.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2012)

Feckin' hell, how are we still in it?

And can we pinch it?


----------



## accountantpete (24 Jun 2012)

pens


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2012)




----------



## gavintc (24 Jun 2012)

The correct result.


----------



## theloafer (24 Jun 2012)

gavintc said:


> The correct result.


 yep sure was ...


----------



## Sale Madrid (24 Jun 2012)

Gerrard - rubbish, rooney - rubbish, Carroll - Sunday pub player, Parker - Saturday pub player, Young - knock-kneed useless sparrow-legged diving der der, cole - left back (in the changing room).
We didn't want the ball and we didn't know what to do with it when we got it until half time when the team talk sorted that out - just give the ball back to Italy if you don't know what to do with it......bloody shambles !


----------



## Sale Madrid (24 Jun 2012)

On the news it's just said the England team have put pride back into English football............What would they have said if we had managed to string 2 passes together and had a shot on goal !


----------



## accountantpete (24 Jun 2012)

The Italians with the exception of Pirlo were awful.

England with the exception of Terry and Johnson were awful.


----------



## Sale Madrid (24 Jun 2012)

accountantpete said:


> The Italians with the exception of Pirlo were awful.
> 
> England with the exception of Terry and Johnson were awful.


I wouldn't describe the Italians as awful - they retained possession very well in all areas and Pirlo pulled the strings and ran the show. England were chasing shadows and ran around like headless chickens. Terry played well and did his job. Everyone else was "come on", if in doubt, boot it out......... shocking really for highly paid premiership footballers.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (24 Jun 2012)

It was like


Sale Madrid said:


> I wouldn't describe the Italians as awful - they retained possession very well in all areas and Pirlo pulled the strings and ran the show. England were chasing shadows and ran around like headless chickens. Terry played well and did his job. Everyone else was "come on", if in doubt, boot it out......... shocking really for highly paid premiership footballers.


 
Who gives a fk how much they are paid?

England weren't good enough,end of story.


----------



## MrJamie (24 Jun 2012)

I thought our defense was really good given the posession and shot on goal, Hart instilled confidence. I just didnt think we threatened enough, Rooney never looked likely to score and Carroll wasnt much better. I dont think Italy were much better though.

The likes of Spain and Germany seem leagues ahead of us in terms of world class players who can score.


----------



## RedRider (24 Jun 2012)

Roy Hodgson did a great job nurturing team spirit and implementing his style of play.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (25 Jun 2012)

Cashley and Ashley, what a pair of tossers.

One is a cheat who got his just desserts, sadly at the expense of the national team, and the other should never have been given the chance to take a penalty because he plays for Chelsea. Nuff said.

If England had progressed to the next round they would have been slaughtered by the Germans who are, by far, the best team in the competition. So, it's goodnight to the under-performing, outgoing generation and a thanks to 'Woy for doing the right thing and biding the time between the Euros and Harry.

And whilst we're at it, can we pretend that Rooney is also a bit older than he actually is and leave him where he belongs on the wayside, for good?

Anyway, the one benefit from being knocked out is that people can put those stupid farking flags away.


----------



## on the road (25 Jun 2012)

We played like Fulham.


----------



## Sale Madrid (25 Jun 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> It was like
> 
> 
> Who gives a fk how much they are paid?
> ...


Well, if they were paid £300 a week, you could kind of forgive them for not being up to it. For £100k a week, I'd expect them to be able to pass the ball to each other a couple of times - something they couldn't manage for the last 75 minutes of the game. This is the all time worst England team. All we achieved was a lucky win against Sweden - a country with a population of just 4 million and a tin pot 3rd rate league of their own - England were a disgrace in football terms.


----------



## Sale Madrid (25 Jun 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Cashley and Ashley, what a pair of tossers.
> 
> Anyway, the one benefit from being knocked out is that people can put those stupid ****ing flags away.


 
They wont around here - the council estate der ders will leave them up like they do with their christmas decorations.


----------



## defy-one (25 Jun 2012)

We are in football terms way behind the best teams in the world. When we do score it's because we play at speed.
All the best teams are tacticians,hold the ball and have us chasing our tails.
The very best we have Rooney & Gerrard. Yet they would barely make the German or Spanish teams.
The solution? ... Stop drafting in lots of talented foreign players into the Premiership and start more acedamies.
Look at the Spanish model.
None of this is easy,but it's the only way.
I doubt it will ever happen as sky wring the lifeblood out of football and turn it into short term profit over what we want,which is a country team that makes us proud


----------



## Spartak (25 Jun 2012)

Barcelona and Bayern Munich were technically superior to Chelsea but it didn't mean they could beat them !

A manager/coach sets out his stall to try and contain a team in that way and try to score on the break, however you have to have frontmen able to carry out that task, clearly from an early stage last night Rooney was not that man ! 
RH should have taken him off not the younger fitter Wellbeck.


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2012)

I too was surprised by the non substitution of Rooney. He seemed both out of form and knackered. I guess the thinking was that maybe he might produce a moment of genius... though I think Wellbeck has shown he can do that. I reckon Hodgson has done well in getting the team to play to a system with the players he's got in a very short space of time. Just a shame it's not a particularly attractive nor successful system; men behind the ball, play deep and counter.

Still, the right team went through imho. Italy are out of sorts themselves, a shadow of the team they were, but still the better looking side, again imho. Pirlo was excellent and everywhere. Looks like a cyclist too!

Spain v Germany final then? Germany to take it is my pick.


----------



## Sale Madrid (25 Jun 2012)

If you look at Chelsea's success in the Champions league I think it was down in part to a little luck but mainly down to their foreign players stepping up when it mattered - they were always at the races in those games whereas the England team were little boys playing against men.

I think they should have taken Young off, left Welbeck on and if Milner was tired, bring him off and play with 10 instead of putting Carroll on - the sight of that big oaf tripping over his daft feet must have had the watching continentals laughing their socks off.


----------



## Sale Madrid (25 Jun 2012)

yello said:


> I too was surprised by the non substitution of Rooney. He seemed both out of form and knackered. I guess the thinking was that maybe he might produce a moment of genius... though I think Wellbeck has shown he can do that. I reckon Hodgson has done well in getting the team to play to a system with the players he's got in a very short space of time. Just a shame it's not a particularly attractive nor successful system; men behind the ball, play deep and counter.
> 
> Still, the right team went through imho. Italy are out of sorts themselves, a shadow of the team they were, but still the better looking side, again imho. Pirlo was excellent and everywhere. Looks like a cyclist too!
> 
> Spain v Germany final then? Germany to take it is my pick.


Hodgson - Chose a Captain who is not only technically rubbish, but also couldn't lead the team. The tactics appeared to be, give the ball back to the Italians at every opportunity and let's give their playmaker Pirlo, all the space he needs to run the game. I think even I could have come up with a system like that !


----------



## Inertia (25 Jun 2012)

I support Liverpool so I have no great opinion on Hodgson 

I thought he did a good job of making them play like a team its just a pity its a very negative team . They helped each other out and supported each other which is an improvement. He also didn't have much time to work with them so on the whole think he did a decent job, I don't think they should sack him, but this is the FA, its their fault English football is in this state.

I DO think that when you aren't very good at penalties, its probably a mistake to play for them. Id rather we attacked and went for it and get beat or win in regular time than playing negative. In hindsight Rooney shouldn't have been taken, he wasn't fit, Young hasn't performed in any game IMO, both should have been subbed.

I think we should do what Germany did, invest in the youth and build for the future.


----------



## Inertia (25 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> Hodgson - Chose a Captain who is not only technically rubbish, but also couldn't lead the team. The tactics appeared to be, give the ball back to the Italians at every opportunity and let's give their playmaker Pirlo, all the space he needs to run the game. I think even I could have come up with a system like that !


Are you saying Gerrard chose the tactics, or are those two separate points?


----------



## Nearly there (25 Jun 2012)

Good Job England didnt get to play that well organised and all round better team The Germans


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> Well, if they were paid £300 a week, you could kind of forgive them for not being up to it. For £100k a week, I'd expect them to be able to pass the ball to each other a couple of times - something they couldn't manage for the last 75 minutes of the game. This is the all time worst England team. All we achieved was a lucky win against Sweden - a country with a population of just 4 million and a tin pot 3rd rate league of their own - England were a disgrace in football terms.


 

Trouble is last night,Italy hogged the ball.I was going to look up the stats,but I suspect Italy had 66% of the ball.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Jun 2012)

[QUOTE 1904496, member: 9609"]Yes, it was really unfair and selfish of them!

They also seemed to have more players on the pitch than we did.[/quote]


I like the sarcasm.

They were the better team,end of story.That was my point,sarcasm not needed.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Jun 2012)

[QUOTE 1904524, member: 9609"]I was more joining in with your sarcasm than aiming it at you 

England were dreadful, Italy just overwhelmed us, we just couldn't seem to get any time or space with the ball, the Italians just seemed to want it so much more.

I think England were very lucky not to have lost two or three nil in normal time.[/quote]


No prob,sorry.

Im not even disappointed England lost.Think you are right that we were lucky that we didn't lose by two or three to nil.


----------



## Inertia (25 Jun 2012)

Bring back the good old days


----------



## User482 (25 Jun 2012)

I thought that Hodgson did a good job in getting the team to play to its potential. You can't polish a turd...


----------



## rollinstok (25 Jun 2012)

Ashley Cole, John Terry, Stevie Gerrard and Glen Johnston were the best of a bad bunch imho
The Man U contingent were useless
The problem with English clubs is the fact that at youth level, physical strength, speed and size seem to be more important factors in a young players development than skill. I wonder how many English clubs would have let a young Messi go
The premiership consists of solid English players with almost all the flair being imported


----------



## RedRider (25 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> I thought that Hodgson did a good job in getting the team to play to its potential. You can't polish a turd...


Hodgson did a good job of getting the team to play to *his* potential. I dread to think the influence he's gonna have on England's young talent/the English game over the next year or two. Given enough time he'd have a Barca squad playing like West Brom (which he would see as a success).


----------



## MrJamie (25 Jun 2012)

My view is somewhat biased by watching it in a packed pub of loud England supporters, getting excited everytime we got the ball and celebrating each save/miss by the Italians as if we had scored. I thought we did alright though, although i dont watch football outside of internationals (i like the pub football atmosphere more than the sport), but it was the first tournament in a while I have had any faith in the goalkeeper and defense, not letting in a ridiculous goal or us going out to a disallowed goal or down to 10 men because rooneys stamped on someones balls.

I dont know what people expect from England, were not in the same class as the world champions and I thought nearly getting to the last 4 was a good result - we didnt even qualify for the tournament last time and only got out of the group twice before i think since 1980. I hope they keep Roy on for another tournament and see how well he can do with some time.

Im no expert on football, but I think since we dont really try to score from range or have a Ronaldo/Messi to make goals from nothing, theres too many wasted passes and dodgy crosses partly because the players arent used to playing with eachother and I think thats why Spain will win it


----------



## Sale Madrid (25 Jun 2012)

Inertia said:


> Are you saying Gerrard chose the tactics, or are those two separate points?


I'm saying Hodgson chose the wrong person to captain the team. Good teams have a great player as the captain, someone who leads by example e.g. Zidane, Maradona etc. Gerrard runs around like a headless chicken, gives the ball away and is technically crap, ergo, the rest of the team are set a bad example and have no proper leadership. I wouldn't have taken Gerrard anyway - too old and not good enough. We need a Paul Scholes in the middle of the park who can run the game and get the passing going. Gerrard and Parker in the middle of park means no football - they are both water carriers, not artists - Pirlo and Iniesta are artists, we didn't have any in that squad. It's Hodgson who selected Gerrard so it's his fault ultimately.


----------



## Inertia (25 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> I'm saying Hodgson chose the wrong person to captain the team. Good teams have a great player as the captain, someone who leads by example e.g. Zidane, Maradona etc. Gerrard runs around like a headless chicken, gives the ball away and is technically crap, ergo, the rest of the team are set a bad example and have no proper leadership. I wouldn't have taken Gerrard anyway - too old and not good enough. We need a Paul Scholes in the middle of the park who can run the game and get the passing going. Gerrard and Parker in the middle of park means no football - they are both water carriers, not artists - Pirlo and Iniesta are artists, we didn't have any in that squad. It's Hodgson who selected Gerrard so it's his fault ultimately.


Thanks for clarifying , I think Gerrard was that player a few years ago. The problem isnt that we took gerrard instead of our Iniesta, the problem is we don't HAVE an Iniesta.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> Gerrard and Parker in the middle of park means no football - they are both water carriers, not artists - Pirlo and Iniesta are artists, we didn't have any in that squad. It's Hodgson who selected Gerrard so it's his fault ultimately.


So which "artists" should Hodgson have taken instead of Parker and Gerrard? We don't have any.

With all the foreign players in the top division all but the most outstanding English players can hope for is life in the Championship where their skills are not fully tested or developed. Thus we have no depth in the squad, too many players are automatic choices simply because there is no-one else available. As good as Joe Hart is he would be even better if he had to fight for his place, and as for Rooney being a (mistaken) automatic choice means he only turns up in body, never in spirit.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> I'm saying Hodgson chose the wrong person to captain the team. Good teams have a great player as the captain, someone who leads by example e.g. Zidane, Maradona etc. Gerrard runs around like a headless chicken, gives the ball away and is technically crap, ergo, the rest of the team are set a bad example and have no proper leadership. I wouldn't have taken Gerrard anyway - too old and not good enough. We need a Paul Scholes in the middle of the park who can run the game and get the passing going. Gerrard and Parker in the middle of park means no football - they are both water carriers, not artists - Pirlo and Iniesta are artists, we didn't have any in that squad. It's Hodgson who selected Gerrard so it's his fault ultimately.


This would be the Gerrard who single handedly managed to pick a team up from 3-0 to win the Champions League? Sure he's older but I doubt that's made him a worse captain. Perhaps some of the players could have actually played better. Not pointing any fingers but our wingers didn't exactly set the wings alight with speed and flair did they?

I'll hazard a guess that you're a United fan still smarting from the blue half taking your toy away.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2012)

RedRider said:


> Hodgson did a good job of getting the team to play to *his* potential. I dread to think the influence he's gonna have on England's young talent/the English game over the next year or two. Given enough time he'd have a Barca squad playing like West Brom (which he would see as a success).


I think that's a touch unfair. Hodgson has a good reputation of getting the best from a run of the mill team, Switzerland for example. England are now a run of the mill team and I think Hodgson did well to at least get them to act like a team rather than a bunch of overpaid pansies who can't stand each other.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (25 Jun 2012)

4 games and no defeats in open play. Not too bad really.


----------



## RedRider (25 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think that's a touch unfair. Hodgson has a good reputation of getting the best from a run of the mill team, Switzerland for example. England are now a run of the mill team and I think *Hodgson did well to at least get them to act like a team rather than a bunch of overpaid pansies who can't stand each other*.


To quote myself () ...


> Roy Hodgson did a great job nurturing team spirit and implementing his style of play.


Given the time constraints I thought he did a good job, probably better than any realistic candidate parachuted into the same terrain could've done. I'm not a masochist though.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jun 2012)

RedRider said:


> To quote myself () ...
> 
> Given the time constraints I thought he did a good job, probably better than any realistic candidate parachuted into the same terrain could've done. I'm not a masochist though.



Also with the injuries he had to deal with before the tournament I think we did ok.
Lets see how the team develops going forward into the WC qualifers ?


----------



## yello (26 Jun 2012)

Tbh, I didn't notice that Gerrard had a 'mare. I didn't notice him playing particularly well either (a couple of dangerous balls into the box aside) but I thought he was constrained by the team tactics.


----------



## mangaman (26 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> I'm saying Hodgson chose the wrong person to captain the team. ... Gerrard runs around like a headless chicken, gives the ball away and is technically crap, ergo, the rest of the team are set a bad example and have no proper leadership. I wouldn't have taken Gerrard anyway - too old and not good enough. We need a Paul Scholes in the middle of the park ...


 
So instead of the 32 year old Gerrard, we should have taken the 38 year old Scholes as Gerrard is too old??


----------



## Spartak (26 Jun 2012)

mangaman said:


> So instead of the 32 year old Gerrard, we should have taken the 38 year old Scholes as Gerrard is too old??



I don't think the team could have carried another under performing Man U. player - Rooney, Young !


----------



## User482 (26 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think that's a touch unfair. Hodgson has a good reputation of getting the best from a run of the mill team, Switzerland for example. England are now a run of the mill team and I think Hodgson did well to at least get them to act like a team rather than a bunch of overpaid pansies who can't stand each other.


 
This. We simply don't have players who are good enough to retain possession against the best teams - Scholes retired years ago. My criticism of Hodgson would be that, given the paucity of options available and low expectations generally, he might have given youth its head. Oh, and Henderson shouldn't be anywhere near the side.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> My criticism of Hodgson would be that, given the paucity of options available and low expectations generally, he might have given youth its head.


Absolutely, nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> , and Henderson shouldn't be anywhere near the side.


 Henderson has a lot of potential however until he starts to deliver it at Liverpool I broadly agree with this.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2012)

Ashtrayhead said:


> 4 games and no defeats in open play. Not too bad really.


 True, but only wins count ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> True, but only wins count ...


Two wins and two draws from four isn't a disaster. It won't win tournaments, but with the quality England have available we're a very long way from doing that anyway.

Bobby Charlton made me smile when he was interviewed on Sunday morning, "If we beat Italy we will go on and win the championship." That's the sort of self-delusion England are capable of, believing that a win against another moderate team would make us a shoo in against the likes of Germany and Spain.


----------



## rollinstok (26 Jun 2012)

Prior to the 80's we had some very talented British players who were let down by the fact it was ok at the time to spend all week in a pub
Since the advent of games consoles and " no ball games " signs sprouting out of every available piece of grass, we have not produced many players with world class skills
Its embarassing to watch the nation that gave the world Football, reduced to desperately defending the box against any country with a population of more than 50


----------



## User482 (26 Jun 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Prior to the 80's we had some very talented British players who were let down by the fact it was ok at the time to spend all week in a pub
> Since the advent of games consoles and " no ball games " signs sprouting out of every available piece of grass, we have not produced many players with world class skills
> Its embarassing to watch the nation that gave the world Football, reduced to desperately defending the box against any country with a population of more than 50


 
1. Games consoles are widely available in Italy, Germany, Spain and France, who account for 5 of the 7 world cups since 1982.
2. England failed to qualify for the world cup in 1974 and 1978, and the Euros in 1972 and 1976.


----------



## Sale Madrid (26 Jun 2012)

mangaman said:


> So instead of the 32 year old Gerrard, we should have taken the 38 year old Scholes as Gerrard is too old??


My reference to Paul Scholes was to have a player _like _him in the side, in the middle of the park, dictating play and passing the ball. That said, Gerrard is too old on the basis that his gung ho, headless chicken, chasing shadows requires a young fit bloke. Scholes, even at 38, would have been better than Gerrard because he uses the ball better and can link play and bring other players into the game. He puts his foot on the ball and thinks - something Gerrard can't do. Zidane said the best player he has played against is Paul Scholes. Donkey's in the centre of midfield wont bring a team success - born out by England's poor showing at the Euro's.


----------



## Sale Madrid (26 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> This would be the Gerrard who single handedly managed to pick a team up from 3-0 to win the Champions League? Sure he's older but I doubt that's made him a worse captain. Perhaps some of the players could have actually played better. Not pointing any fingers but our wingers didn't exactly set the wings alight with speed and flair did they?
> 
> I'll hazard a guess that you're a United fan still smarting from the blue half taking your toy away.


 
I'm actually a Bolton fan so I hate all things red but I'm an England fan and the team is poo. I can't ever remember Gerrard having a good game for England - how many chances does the guy get. At international level he's pants and always has been. Top top international teams e.g. Germany, Spain, Brazil all have technically superb midfielders. Gerrard and Parker give 100% effort, blood and guts, lunging in, left right and centre. Why have we been knocked out - because that kind of football isn't good enough at international level. Gerrard and Parker were running about chasing shadows and 32 year old Pirlo was strolling around like he was out in the park with his kids. The reason is he's a skillful player who makes the ball do the work - Simples. Carrick would have been a much better bet in the middle and I know he's another red, but you must take the ball players to these tournaments and not the Parkers and the Gerrards. They are Ok in their club sides because those sides have skillful foreigners and the Parkers and Gerrads do the dirty things well, but together, in an England team? that's why we're out with hardly a kick in the last 75 minutes. A disgrace.


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> This. *We simply don't have players who are good enough to retain possession *against the best teams - Scholes retired years ago. My criticism of Hodgson would be that, given the paucity of options available and low expectations generally, *he might have given youth its head*. Oh, and *Henderson shouldn't be anywhere near the side.*


Henderson showed this last season if there's one thing he's good at it's retaining possession through technique and simple, if unspectacular, passing. He's also young and by all accounts a hard-worker. In my opinion a lot of people made their minds up he was rubbish based on the fact he signed for an underperforming Liverpool for a whopping £18m and shortly afterwards played in a televised England u21`game during which he spent most of the time watching the ball flying over his head from defence on it's way to an opposition centre back.
It remains to be seen whether he becomes the player many intelligent supporters (and me), who've watched him week in and week out over the last season believe he can be but I for one am glad he got a taste of tournament football this summer.
The key for England is whether players with potential are protected by the manager despite the jibes of herd-following pundits and 'supporters' and whether the said manager sets his team up to play possession football to the strengths of such players. I'm not that hopeful.


----------



## User482 (26 Jun 2012)

I've seen nothing to suggest that Henderson will fulfill those hopes...but you've seen him play more than I have. If England were truly keen on players with potential, we would have left James Milner in Manchester...


----------



## Spartak (26 Jun 2012)

@ Sale Madrid

Carrick ? 

You are joking !


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> I'm actually a Bolton fan so I hate all things red but I'm an England fan and the team is poo. I can't ever remember Gerrard having a good game for England - how many chances does the guy get. At international level he's pants and always has been. Top top international teams e.g. Germany, Spain, Brazil all have technically superb midfielders. Gerrard and Parker give 100% effort, blood and guts, lunging in, left right and centre. Why have we been knocked out - because that kind of football isn't good enough at international level. Gerrard and Parker were running about chasing shadows and 32 year old Pirlo was strolling around like he was out in the park with his kids. The reason is he's a skillful player who makes the ball do the work - Simples. Carrick would have been a much better bet in the middle and I know he's another red, but you must take the ball players to these tournaments and not the Parkers and the Gerrards. They are Ok in their club sides because those sides have skillful foreigners and the Parkers and Gerrads do the dirty things well, but together, in an England team? that's why we're out with hardly a kick in the last 75 minutes. A disgrace.


You don't think Gerrard has good technique? Can't agree there. I agree about Carrick btw but players like him have never been appreciated by your average England fan who refuse to rate players of other 'big' clubs and prefer to see a nutter with a bloody bandage round their head. Problem is we've had England manager after England manager who also seem to value kick and rush and backs to the wall far beyond simple passing where the ideal team should strike a balance. With Hodgson the tone is set to continue unless the old dog can change his leopard spots. Unfortunately there's no evidence he's capable of, or indeed sees any need in doing this.


----------



## Sale Madrid (26 Jun 2012)

RedRider said:


> You don't think Gerrard has good technique? Can't agree there. I agree about Carrick btw but players like him have never been appreciated by your average England fan who refuse to rate players of other 'big' clubs and prefer to see a nutter with a bloody bandage round their head. Problem is we've had England manager after England manager who also seem to value kick and rush and backs to the wall far beyond simple passing where the ideal team should strike a balance. With Hodgson the tone is set to continue unless the old dog can change his leopard spots. Unfortunately there's no evidence he's capable of, or indeed sees any need in doing this.


Just compare gerrards contribution to that of pirlo.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> Just compare gerrards contribution to that of pirlo.


 The comparison is easy. Pirlo is considered to be one of the best midfielders in the world (just watch how carefully Germany watch him) whilst Gerrard is considered one of the best midfielders in England. I don't think there are many English midfielders who could have done the job as well as Gerrard AND captained the side at the same time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2012)

A possible explanation as to why England are not as good as they think they ought to be, which has nothing to do with sofa's and health and safety....

UEFA A & PRO COACHES
SPAIN -------------------- 14,860
GERMANY ---------------- 6,570
FRANCE ------------------- 2,588
ITALY ----------------------- 1,810
NETH'NDS ----------------- 1,137
ENGLAND ----------------- 1,010
In England football is all about spirit and heart and 'wanting it' whilst in Europe it appears to be about science, tactics and skills coaching.

( Source here )


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2012)

Sale Madrid said:


> Just compare gerrards contribution to that of pirlo.


Pirlo shone, Gerrard grafted.
Paul Scholes at his best, Xabi Alonso and Pirlo himself would've struggled in a similar way for a foothold in that England set up. I'm not a great student of the game but sometimes it's so obvious one doesn't need to be. It wasn't the players, it was the tactics that ceded possession. It's Roy's infexible philosophy, it's how he believes the game should be played. Believe me, I watched Liverpool play the same way when Roy was in charge even against teams with far inferior players.

How can any of England's midfielders shine as an attacking force when the ball flies from goalkeeper to centre forward time and again? How many times did Gerrard receive the ball in ten yards of space in the Italy half with passing options? Pirlo was in this situation virtually everytime he had possession.

Here's what Roy Hodgson said after the defeat: "I don't regard statistics, especially possession statistics, as being particularly important."

He's all for ceding possession and focussing on using the ball better when it eventually breaks for his teams. Throughout the group stage this is what happened and Gerrard DID use the ball well in those moments setting up three goals. This is entirely different to the way in which Italy played.

Here's what Gerrard said: "I don't look at stats too much unless it's clear, time and time again, that something's sticking out so obviously. It's one of the biggest points the management and coaching staff will have to look into. They have to analyse why we aren't keeping the ball better. Especially at this level because it's fundamental, and it's the key if you want to beat the big teams. You have to keep the ball, otherwise you work so hard without it the other side end up running you into the ground."


----------



## Sale Madrid (26 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> The comparison is easy. Pirlo is considered to be one of the best midfielders in the world (just watch how carefully Germany watch him) whilst Gerrard is considered one of the best midfielders in England. I don't think there are many English midfielders who could have done the job as well as Gerrard AND captained the side at the same time.


What job did Gerrard do so well ? He was in the middle of the park - he didn't run the game as a midfield captain should nor did he mark Pirlo out of the game. The England team hardly touched the ball in the las 75 minutes. As midfielder, experienced international and captain, he should be looking for the ball and demanding it. You may have a point that we are so poor as a nation not to be able to replace Gerrard with anything better. IMO to say he was completely ineffective in the Italy game is a vast understatement.


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2012)

@Sale Madrid. He wasn't in the middle of the park, he was hemmed in on the edge of his own penalty area. I agree he was ineffective there (apart from playing a role in the backs to the wall defence which claimed a clean sheet). You seem to hold Gerrard primarily responsible for England's defeat, what about the point I made in my last reply to you?


----------



## Ajay (26 Jun 2012)

Carrick turned his back on his country, as did his teammate Scholes.

Rooney was supposed to drop deeper to pick up Pirlo receiving the ball from his back four, but he was so out of shape he couldn't do the job, this forced Gerrard into a far more defensive role than was planned.


----------



## rollinstok (26 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> 1. Games consoles are widely available in Italy, Germany, Spain and France, who account for 5 of the 7 world cups since 1982.
> 2. England failed to qualify for the world cup in 1974 and 1978, and the Euros in 1972 and 1976.


 
Still doesnt change the fact that almost anywhere you go in Europe if the schooling is done for the day you will see kids kicking a ball about. Wherever I've been it's a sure bet that if you stray from the tourist traps you will see kids and a football.
Our philosophy is wrong, we dont mind other peoples kids as long as we cant hear them playing.. hence the " no ball games " signs put up largely through the intolerance of neighbours. What do the kids do instead ? we reap what we sew. In mainland Europe its so different.


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2012)

Btw,


Sale Madrid said:


> *Zidane said the best player he has played against is Paul Scholes.*


The quote I found was reported as: ' He was an extremely tough opponent to play against'...'You rarely come across the complete footballer, but Scholes is as close to it as you can get.'
Sadly, I don't think Zidane got the chance to play against Gerrard* but he did say: '"Is he the best in the world? He might not get the attention of Messi and Ronaldo but I think he just might be."
Not a donkey then, according to Zizou.
*EDIT I was wrong, he did at Euro 2004.


----------



## User482 (27 Jun 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Still doesnt change the fact that almost anywhere you go in Europe if the schooling is done for the day you will see kids kicking a ball about. Wherever I've been it's a sure bet that if you stray from the tourist traps you will see kids and a football.
> Our philosophy is wrong, we dont mind other peoples kids as long as we cant hear them playing.. hence the " no ball games " signs put up largely through the intolerance of neighbours. What do the kids do instead ? we reap what we sew. In mainland Europe its so different.


I disagree completely. There's no shortage of kids playing football after school here, and I can't say I've noticed and great contrast with the rest of Europe. No, the problem, as GregCollins notes, is much more to do with culture, poor quality training and tactics, which starts at youth level.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Jun 2012)

At a rough calculation, Spain has 20 times more coaches per head of the population. Then again, Italy has barely double, and they still make us look like headless chickens...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> I disagree completely. There's no shortage of kids playing football after school here, and I can't say I've noticed and great contrast with the rest of Europe. No, the problem, as GregCollins notes, is much more to do with culture, poor quality training and tactics, which starts at youth level.


I would urge anyone who wants to understand the malaise at the heart of English International football to study the comments of Messrs Gerrard and Hodgson made to the press after our exit. They don't want to address quality only emotion.

My analysis? Our players cannot execute, or even remember, their game plan, overweight their passes, cannot control the ball immediately when they receive it, taking 1.5 - 2 touches to do so, cannot retain possession, and cannot dispossess the opposition who, at this level, (1/4's onwards) are technically superior as individuals and as a team. Too many England players fail the basic test of "would he get picked by them if he was an (insert nationality of choice here)"

The only satisfaction I take from the tournament is that the English media knew all this as the lads set off and so didn't hype the **** out of them beforehand. For once.


----------



## marinyork (27 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> A possible explanation as to why England are not as good as they think they ought to be, which has nothing to do with sofa's and health and safety....
> 
> UEFA A & PRO COACHES
> SPAIN -------------------- 14,860
> ...


 
Interesting article, but true of other sports surely? One of the problems we have in this country is we often have small pockets of excellent facilities that tends to lead people to exaggerate how widespread they are (like round here - Institute of Sport etc). By coincidence someone at work has trained as a coach, but decided that despite being _supposedly _well placed geographically to take advantage of it that he's offski to do good in the world in a very different sphere.


----------



## Inertia (27 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Our players cannot execute, or even remember, their game plan, overweight their passes, cannot control the ball immediately when they receive it, taking 1.5 - 2 touches to do so.


This is my bugbear, our players at the highest level cant even pass a ball and control it consistently. Not just over hitting, under hitting them also which allows opposition players to just step up and take the ball. You have to make the opposition work to get the ball, to just give it away is criminal.


----------



## marinyork (27 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I would urge anyone who wants to understand the malaise at the heart of English International football to study the comments of Messrs Gerrard and Hodgson made to the press after our exit. They don't want to address quality only emotion.
> 
> My analysis? Our players cannot execute, or even remember, their game plan, overweight their passes, cannot control the ball immediately when they receive it, taking 1.5 - 2 touches to do so, cannot retain possession, and cannot dispossess the opposition who, at this level, (1/4's onwards) are technically superior as individuals and as a team. Too many England players fail the basic test of "would he get picked by them if he was an (insert nationality of choice here)"
> 
> The only satisfaction I take from the tournament is that the English media knew all this as the lads set off and so didn't hype the **** out of them beforehand. For once.


 
They did remember the game plan against Italy and pass reasonably well, unfortunately it was for roughly about 20 minutes  ... of over 2 hours of play. Despite still very low possession and passess/successful passes, but doing more with the ball as opposed to quasi-identical stats where nothing was happening. This period of play didn't seem to make it into many analyses as it was pretty small. I actually think it reinforces your comments as the remembering the game plan and executing play did go out of the window after that. I did think this period was a positive and rare glimpse of what could be (within the severe limitations others have said above). I think this is a glimpse - we've all seen the other kind of play from England in tournament qualifiers where they have bumbled along with exactly this sort of play playing very deep, unable to pass, looking tired for pretty much 90 minutes against some minnow side and it hasn't 'mattered' as we'll play better in the tournament (we haven't of course) and then got beaten (last world cup classic example).

I'm really looking forward to the next euros when there will be 24 instead of 16 teams. This has been a good tournament and the only 0-0 draw so far was _that_ match. I was underwhelmed with the 2010 world cup (some other people on here seemed to think this was simply because I was writing about England - a bit of a bizarre comment when I worked out based on what they said in the past I actually may have watched more games than them to be able to venture an opinion). It will enrich the tournament a lot and give experience to a lot of smaller teams and raise the bar. This will may make it more difficult overall for England/Scotland/Wales/Northern Ireland/ROI because although they may qualify more often, they will also get their arses cained by smaller sides more often.


----------



## Ajay (27 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The only satisfaction I take from the tournament is that the English media knew all this as the lads set off and so didn't hype the **** out of them beforehand. For once.



The reason why there wasn't so much hype and expectation this time around was that marketing budgets have been spent on the "Jub-a-lympics".
It'll be as bad as ever for Brazil 2014.


----------



## rollinstok (27 Jun 2012)

User482 said:


> I disagree completely. There's no shortage of kids playing football after school here, and I can't say I've noticed and great contrast with the rest of Europe. No, the problem, as GregCollins notes, is much more to do with culture, poor quality training and tactics, which starts at youth level.


 
There is a desperate shortage of kids playing football after school because of a shortage of facilities and staff combined with the lack of community spirit that prevents kids playing in built up areas.
Long gone are the days when every street would have a kids unofficial team that played almost every night and arranged matches with other sides. I grew up with this format and it was commonplace almost everywhere.
There was a documentary recently which argued whether talented children were gifted their skills through nature or had earned their skills through nurture. In every example the results showed that it was sheer dedication to their art that set them above their contemparies. Thousands of hours had been devoted to their chosen pursuit.
The common trait amongst the true great players is that they put the time into football during their formative years, it was almost an obsession with some.
You cant teach kids in an organised scenario for just an hour or two a week, they should be out learning the basic skills of touch, control and passing for 10-20 hours a week with their peers.


----------



## User482 (27 Jun 2012)

rollinstok said:


> There is a desperate shortage of kids playing football after school because of a shortage of facilities and staff combined with the lack of community spirit that prevents kids playing in built up areas.
> Long gone are the days when every street would have a kids unofficial team that played almost every night and arranged matches with other sides. I grew up with this format and it was commonplace almost everywhere.
> There was a documentary recently which argued whether talented children were gifted their skills through nature or had earned their skills through nurture. In every example the results showed that it was sheer dedication to their art that set them above their contemparies. Thousands of hours had been devoted to their chosen pursuit.
> The common trait amongst the true great players is that they put the time into football during their formative years, it was almost an obsession with some.
> You cant teach kids in an organised scenario for just an hour or two a week, they should be out learning the basic skills of touch, control and passing for 10-20 hours a week with their peers.


 
You were talking about kids kicking a ball about after school - which is a completely different issue to playing using organised facilities.

Regarding playing football in the street every night - it's how I grew up too, and in view of the fact that I'm only a little older than the current England side, I'd say it's not doing very much for us. In any case, we spent the 1970s not qualifying for a single major tournament.

No, the main problem is the lack of proper coaching.


----------



## on the road (27 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I would urge anyone who wants to understand the malaise at the heart of English International football to study the comments of Messrs Gerrard and Hodgson made to the press after our exit. They don't want to address quality only emotion.
> 
> My analysis? Our players cannot execute, or even remember, their game plan, overweight their passes, cannot control the ball immediately when they receive it, taking 1.5 - 2 touches to do so, cannot retain possession, and cannot dispossess the opposition who, at this level, (1/4's onwards) are technically superior as individuals and as a team. Too many England players fail the basic test of "would he get picked by them if he was an (insert nationality of choice here)"
> 
> The only satisfaction I take from the tournament is that the English media knew all this as the lads set off and so didn't hype the **** out of them beforehand. For once.


The only reason the media didn't over hype the England team was because Hodgson wasn't their choice as manager, they wanted redknapp, so they decided to dumb down the England team hoping they fail to get through the group stage and then they could say "told you so". When they won the group and got through to the QF's they suddenly had a change of heart, it would had looked bad on them if they continued to be negative, so save face and big them up for the next round.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2012)

Spain have amazing energy levels, they don't seem to tire even after 120 minutes.

I wonder where they get it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2012)

But before the shoot out, all credit to Portugal. I'm not old enough to remember Eusabio but I've seen a lot of Portugal sides that didn't work as teams. That's changed!

Still...when it's comes down to a shoot out it's a game of two Alves....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Spain have amazing energy levels, they don't seem to tire even after 120 minutes.
> 
> I wonder where they get it?


From a spanish doctor probably.


----------



## GBC (28 Jun 2012)

GregCollins said:


> From a spanish doctor probably.


 
Or butcher!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (28 Jun 2012)

lol what a Knob-Cheese Ronaldo is


----------



## PaulB (28 Jun 2012)

Here's a question for all you football fans. And don't Google it (other search engines are available) for the answer.

Why do the German football team have green as their change strip in the event of a colour clash? You'll notice a lot of their fans wearing green shirts of the national German team and lots of their coaching staff also wear this colour.

We got this a few weeks ago in our pub quiz (at which my team of three are the current and unbeaten champions) and we were the only ones in there to get it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2012)

PaulB said:


> Here's a question for all you football fans. And don't Google it (other search engines are available) for the answer.
> 
> Why do the German football team have green as their change strip in the event of a colour clash? You'll notice a lot of their fans wearing green shirts of the national German team and lots of their coaching staff also wear this colour.
> 
> We got this a few weeks ago in our pub quiz (at which my team of three are the current and unbeaten champions) and we were the only ones in there to get it.


Let's hope you didn't mention Ireland....


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Spain have amazing energy levels, they don't seem to tire even after 120 minutes.
> 
> I wonder where they get it?


who knows?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2012)

User said:


> funny how things work out, as only yesterday I was talking to a friend, (big football fan) who asked me why Germany + fans wore green, as an Irishman I must know the answer (all things green) but I don't and couldn't think of why, was going to google but forgot, look forward to finding out the answer...


It has nothing to do with Ireland.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Jun 2012)

It's because German footballers are very environmentally-aware. I believe.


----------



## Ajay (28 Jun 2012)

Is it because they're good sprinters.......?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

I'm throwing this out without much hope of a happy response.....does anybody foresee a time when England make a realistic challenge for the Euros or the World Cup?


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm throwing this out without much hope of a happy response.....does anybody foresee a time when England make a realistic challenge for the Euros or the World Cup?


Not in my lifetime.

I believe that something like 70% of Premier League players are foreign nationals. Only the very best English players get to play for clubs in the top division, the most the rest can hope for is the Championship and those who would have developed into top class players with experience at the highest level are not being given the chance to do so. All this means that we can sometimes put together a decent first eleven but we have no depth to cover the inevitable injuries and suspensions. Thus if Joe Hart can't play we have to resort to a joke goalkeeper.

England is in danger of becoming another Scotland (while Scotland become another San Marino), plenty of swagger, loads of noise and expectation and little hope of doing more than making up the numbers. Despite reaching the quarter finals through winning the group Englan looked embarrassingly lacking in skill during every match they played. Against Italy it was cringe worthy.

I hope I'm wrong, but I fear I'm not.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not in my lifetime.


and, dare I ask, how old are you?


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and, dare I ask, how old are you?


The big six-0 at the end of this year, but I'd need to be twenty years younger to strike out the in my lifetime bit.


----------



## PaulB (28 Jun 2012)

I had to pay for my two season tickets today. It's late compared to most other team's requests, I would have thought but this season, it's been later than it's ever been before. Tomorrow is the deadline and they have introduced a system that means if you don't pay online, you get stung for extra charges. Now I've got a computer (no, really) but I get the impression loads who've sat around me for many years now wouldn't know which was the front end on a computer so they'll be forced to pay more than me. Mind you, one of them's a right moaning auld gimp and every referee has it in for our club, doncha know, so we're hoping he misses out. Cruel, yes but conducive to a nicer environment in the season ahead.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2012)

Italy, Balotelli especially, are tearing the Germans apart.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2012)

Balotelli may just have avenged the dick Arschloch of a German coach driver who after almost killing me got upset with me because I prevented him from passing me until it was safe. He flipped me the Vögel. Now go home and think about how you got it wrong.


----------



## Moodyman (29 Jun 2012)

The Italians seem to be peaking at the right time. The Spanish played some of their best football earlier in the tournament.

I reckon we could have an upset on our cards in the final.


----------



## yello (29 Jun 2012)

A comment from the left field - Balotelli has got a really great and genuine smile. Shame he has to be such a plonk the rest of the time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2012)

yello said:


> A comment from the left field - Balotelli has got a really great and genuine smile. Shame he has to be such a plonk the rest of the time.


I can't believe how stupid he can be. Every player knows that removing your shirt means an automatic booking, he put himself one mistimed tackle away from having Italy reduced to ten men and missing the final. great player, but he seriously needs to grow up.

On the other hand, making referees book a player for shirt removal is a bit stupid too. It wouldn't happen in women's football


----------



## rollinstok (30 Jun 2012)

I cheated and googled the answer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2012)

rollinstok said:


> I cheated and googled the answer


He he, me too!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2012)

rollinstok said:


> I cheated and googled the answer


 
For those of us who can't be bothered to cheat, what's the answer?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jul 2012)

yello said:


> A comment from the left field - Balotelli has got a really great and genuine smile.


and he loves his mum!


----------



## yello (1 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and he loves his mum!


 
SAY NO MORE!

....  he's not gay is he?


----------



## yello (1 Jul 2012)

Jeez, I wish we knew who was in the Olympics squad rather than who wasn't.


----------



## yello (1 Jul 2012)

'cause it's the national organisation's colour

anyway

I've just been sat here wondering why Portugal are playing in blue


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2012)

Oh well, would have liked to see Italy win. Still, always nice to see that sulky child Balotelli on the losing side.


----------



## marinyork (1 Jul 2012)

It would have been nice to see Italy win, but it was an excellent final. A bit scary Spain only really got into higher gears during extra time against Portugal (where do they get their energy from). I suppose that shows you just how good they are. The first half was very enjoyable. Good end to an excellent tournament, enjoyed many of the games and an amazing standard of football (and that's just european teams).

I think Italy can reflect well. Many people think this team has been built out of the ashes of the worst Italian team in history (2010).


----------



## Doseone (1 Jul 2012)

Cardiff fans should now be suitably reassured to know that red is officially better than blue.

I have to hold my hands up to being no fan of tica taca and to subscribing to the "Spain are boring" club. I wanted anyone other than Spain to win. But, tonight they were fantastic. Worthy winners and by some stretch the best team in the tournament. Thought Jordi Alba stood out and have my fingers crossed that Iniesta will come to QPR in the transfer window


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2012)

Don't feed bad Italy, I know what will cheer you up after your European Cup exit. 

Get a time machine, go back to the quarter finals, lose the penalty shootout against England, bribe the semi final referee to get England through against Germany. Then go forward to the start of the England v Spain final, sit down with popcorn and prepare to piss yourselves.


----------



## yello (2 Jul 2012)

I switched the tele off at half-time. The game was one-sided, I could only see one result and, besides, I was tired. Spain looked masterful. There are so many top quality players in the team but Iniesta is my fave.... if only for bringing respect to short, middle aged balding men!


----------



## MarkF (2 Jul 2012)

Spain destroyed a very good team in Italy, it wasn't nice to watch their humiliation, however, it was a 90 minute demonstration of how football can and should be played. They are the best international team that I have ever seen.

I was in Spain till the semi-finals. They have totally different mindset to Brits. Often, the bar would burst into applause as Spain tika-taka'd their way out from the back, they absolutely adore ball retention. There is just one thing they like better, that is when a opposing team gets frustrated and has a hopeful long shot, that is enough to have them rolling with laughter.

I won't post what the papers said about England's performance v Italy. They were cruel!


----------



## Nihal (2 Jul 2012)

Bah,Germay deserved to be in that final,i bet they would have "trashed" Spain


----------



## yello (2 Jul 2012)

I would have liked to have seen Germany in the final too, I think they'd have made a better game of it, but that's how the cookie crumbled (or whatever the appropriate cliché is). Sadly games are decided by goals rather than deserves, though I do wonder if penalty shoot-outs can't be replaced by judges decision - kinda like boxing


----------



## mangaman (2 Jul 2012)

Nihal said:


> Bah,Germay deserved to be in that final,i bet they would have "trashed" Spain


 
They didn't deserve to be in the finals - they were outplayed by Italy.

And Spain would have thrashed Germany as well, more than likely


----------



## dawesome (2 Jul 2012)

Lovely pic:


----------



## defy-one (2 Jul 2012)

This is the best team of a generation. Weather history will say they are better than the golden Brazilian team of 1970-1974, only time will tell.
Personally i think yes,they have talented players in every position


----------



## bof (2 Jul 2012)

I'd say Brazil 1970 just gets it as they were more exciting to watch at the time (though they probably seem slow by modern standards) - however they had the worst world cup final goalie of all time.

I cannot think of any international side in between who were better - at club level maybe AC Milan in the late 80s


----------



## defy-one (2 Jul 2012)

Lets not bring clubs into it. National sides is Brazil or Spain,with England a close 23rd!!! Lol


----------



## RedRider (2 Jul 2012)

Just listening to a discussion about where this Spain side sits among the greats. Tim Vickory reckons it's the Brazil '58 to '62 side that's most revered in Brazil and the Uruguay '25 side is the other South American contender. Hungary '53 also getting a mention and Nederlands '74-'78.
They're talking about these sides revolutionising the game, changing the way it's played.
I've seen that Hungary side in old clips and they look remarkable. Their contemporaries look proper old school grandads running jerkily after the ball in calf length shorts but the Magyars appear modern sophisticates.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2012)

You can never really compare teams or players from different eras because conditions change so much. Not every great player from the past would be able to achieve the level of fitness needed to play the modern game, just as some of today's players couldn't cope with the level of on pitch violence that was seen as a normal part of the game up to fairly recent decades. Goalkeepers are a case in point, how would the top ones from years ago cope with the smaller, lighter faster moving ball of today? They didn't even wear gloves unless it was wet because the ball was easier to handle, neither did they have to act as a sweeper because there was no back-pass rule to prevent them picking the ball up.


----------



## yello (3 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> You can never really compare teams or players from different eras because conditions change so much.


 
Agreed.

Whilst it's natural and engaging to make comparisons across the decades, I do feel they can never be fairly made like-for-like. I think also the notion of what is entertaining and/or effective also changes. Apparently, the long ball game was considered 'where it's at' at one point! I know, unbelievable isn't it


----------



## PaulB (3 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> You can never really compare teams or players from different eras because conditions change so much.


 
Absotively. We have a TV channel specifically devoted to the football team of my preference and during this close season, they have to find some way of filling air time so they are showing lots and lots and lots of games going well into the past. Individual clips tend only to show a hero of yesteryear at his glorious best but when they show an entire game, the differences become obvious. I watched an early 60s cup final a few days ago and the players of those days who are still revered today look pudgy, slow, ponderous and are dropping with cramp! Even so, they won the game so are, on the whole, better than their opposition. 

Then I watched the glorious Celtic victory against Internazionale in the European Cup Final of 1967; same thing. The football looks like that you'd see in the lower or amateur leagues nowadays so there's clearly been a massive change in the game and the demands of today's football rendering comparisons with yesteryear daft.


----------



## RedRider (3 Jul 2012)

Agree with the above, even Hodgson's England would probably defeat a 1950's Brazil side if a time machine was invented but I think one can point to game-changers of the past. One probably needs a perspective of ten years to properly judge this Spain side in that context. Personally, I think they're up there among the list but one would have to question whether the Barca model they seem based upon is really that different from the Ajax way or otherwise an evolution. And take the pressing game Spain play... Within my football watching lifetime I've seen Liverpool dominate the club scene, defending from the front with Arrigo Sacchi citing those early 80's teams as the model for his great AC Milan system and so on etc


----------



## defy-one (3 Jul 2012)

yello said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Whilst it's natural and engaging to make comparisons across the decades, I do feel they can never be fairly made like-for-like. I think also the notion of what is entertaining and/or effective also changes. Apparently, the long ball game was considered 'where it's at' at one point! I know, unbelievable isn't it



Shame we still play that system,first with Crouch and now with Carrol


----------



## 007fair (3 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> This is the best team of a generation. Weather history will say they are better than the golden Brazilian team of 1970-1974, only time will tell.
> Personally i think yes,they have talented players in every position


weather..?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

Doseone said:


> Cardiff fans should now be suitably reassured to know that red is officially better than blue.
> 
> I have to hold my hands up to being no fan of tica taca and to subscribing to the "Spain are boring" club. I wanted anyone other than Spain to win. But, tonight they were fantastic. Worthy winners and by some stretch the best team in the tournament. Thought Jordi Alba stood out and have my fingers crossed that Iniesta will come to QPR in the transfer window


I can only agree. Spain really came alive in the final, and, however much at fault the Italian defenders were in the build-up to all four goals, the way they were taken was superb. I thought Silva's dash in to the penalty area and Fabregas's cross to him was one of the slickest items I've ever seen.

And now....... I was completely wrong about Rangers going straight back in to the Premiership. It looks like they're headed for the Scottish Third Division. I've a feeling this will hurt the other Premiership clubs more than it will hurt Rangers2, but the most remarkable thing is that many Rangers supporters are arguing for their team to be put down to the Third. It's as if they want to slough off the contamination of the old regime. That's pretty noble stuff.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

and...just to complete my bewilderment, Villas-Boas has landed the Spurs job. Would any of you care to explain that one, because it's got me absolutely beat....


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and...just to complete my bewilderment, Villas-Boas has landed the Spurs job. Would any of you care to explain that one, because it's got me absolutely beat....


Strange appointment. They're obviously looking at building for the long term but I just don't see him as someone who can succeed in the premier league, another Avram Grant perhaps?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Strange appointment. They're obviously looking at building for the long term but I just don't see him as someone who can succeed in the premier league, *another Avram Grant perhaps?*


 

c'mon mate.. no one is that bad..


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> c'mon mate.. no one is that bad..


He did a good impression of it at Chelsea.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> He did a good impression of it at Chelsea.


 

but at least he tried to manage in his own silly way rather then doing fek all like the slug..


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Strange appointment. They're obviously looking at building for the long term but I just don't see him as someone who can succeed in the premier league, *another Avram Grant perhaps*?


if only!


----------



## on the road (3 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Strange appointment. They're obviously looking at building for the long term but I just don't see him as someone who can succeed in the premier league, *another Avram Grant perhaps?*


With any luck.


----------



## Beebo (4 Jul 2012)

Fifa's world wrankings have been released -
1. Spain 2. Germany 3. Uruguay 4. England 5. Portugal 6. Italy 7. Argentina 8. Netherlands 9. Croatia 10. Denmark 11. Brazil 12. Greece 13. Russia 14. France 15. Chile 16. Ivory Coast 17. Sweden 18. Czech Republic 19. Mexico 20. Japan

What a joke - England 4th! Brazil 11th?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2012)

Beebo said:


> Fifa's world wrankings have been released -
> 1. Spain 2. Germany 3. Uruguay 4. England 5. Portugal 6. Italy 7. Argentina 8. Netherlands 9. Croatia 10. Denmark 11. Brazil 12. Greece 13. Russia 14. France 15. Chile 16. Ivory Coast 17. Sweden 18. Czech Republic 19. Mexico 20. Japan
> 
> What a joke - England 4th! Brazil 11th?


with Barclays, Santander and Deutsche Bank on the judging panel, what do you expect? Just thank your lucky stars they didn't let RBS join the party


----------



## 007fair (4 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I can only agree. Spain really came alive in the final, and, however much at fault the Italian defenders were in the build-up to all four goals, the way they were taken was superb. I thought Silva's dash in to the penalty area and Fabregas's cross to him was one of the slickest items I've ever seen.
> 
> And now....... I was completely wrong about Rangers going straight back in to the Premiership. It looks like they're headed for the Scottish Third Division. I've a feeling this will hurt the other Premiership clubs more than it will hurt Rangers2, but the most remarkable thing is that many Rangers supporters are arguing for their team to be put down to the Third. It's as if they want to slough off the contamination of the old regime. *That's pretty noble stuff*.


 
Possibly .. but also there will are some who want the rest of Scottish football to suffer like they are, and Div3 would be the most effective way of doing this. Why take all the flak / laughs and then go to Div1 to 'help' everyone else?


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jul 2012)

Rangers now officially out of the SPL -

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jul/04/rangers-scottish-premier-league


----------



## mangaman (5 Jul 2012)

RedRider said:


> Just listening to a discussion about where this Spain side sits among the greats. Tim Vickory reckons it's the Brazil '58 to '62 side that's most revered in Brazil and the Uruguay '25 side is the other South American contender. Hungary '53 also getting a mention and Nederlands '74-'78.
> They're talking about these sides revolutionising the game, changing the way it's played.
> I've seen that Hungary side in old clips and they look remarkable. Their contemporaries look proper old school grandads running jerkily after the ball in calf length shorts but the Magyars appear modern sophisticates.


 
I was going to say Hungary in the 50s.

I haven't seen much, but - as SJ says - direct comparisons are impossible.

Indirect ones are possible though.

Certain teams have changed the way football has been perceived.

Hungary in 1953 changed world football by showing skill and technique trumps traditional British muscularity and hard work. They then went on to influence club football especially in Spain.

The Brazil side of the 70s also changed things by showing you can win by sheer attacking brilliance. As someone said, their GK was rubbish - and their defence was basically the start of their attack. To concentrate solely on beautiful attack was new and exciting.

The current Spain team has shown great midfield technique and passing will win even without a striker.

Of course not all teams can play these ways, but I believe they all have some influence on other teams.

Good teams eg France that won the WC and Euros - are a contrast in that they were just good. All the players in the conventional positions were above average, but the team played in a normal formation.

The early 70s "total football" Dutch come close - and Barcelona (and Spain) - owe a lot to Cruyff. But they didn't win anything and I think the total football thing was started by the Brazilians.


----------



## bof (5 Jul 2012)

mangaman said:


> I was going to say Hungary in the 50s.
> 
> I haven't seen much, but - as SJ says - direct comparisons are impossible.
> 
> The early 70s "total football" Dutch come close - and Barcelona (and Spain) - owe a lot to Cruyff. But they didn't win anything and I think the total football thing was started by the Brazilians.


 
It's getting a long time ago so my memory may be playing some tricks, but IIRC the Brazil 1970 team played fairly conventionally and like the German teams of the period, but better. Fast full backs and wingers putting in crosses, Tostao as the deep lying playmaker in the middle and a real class centre forward in Pele.

The first World Cup where I have any real recollection was 1966 and there Brazil got bundled out fairly quickly in large part due to savage fouling on Pele http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2t0q_how-did-they-stop-pele-in-the-1966_sport. This would not be allowed to happen today


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jul 2012)

we forget how very fine a side England were in '70 - far better than '66 - and how close they ran Brazil

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs2n27JBMSs


----------



## bof (6 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> we forget how very fine a side England were in '70 - far better than '66 - and how close they ran Brazil
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs2n27JBMSs



Indeed, the best of my lifetime, and when they showed the whole match on TV IIRC just before the last World Cup, I realised just what a great player Bobby Moore was.
Not forgetting a fine German (yes!) and Italian team and their fantastic semi-final.

I guess most players still played in their home country and so then the World Cup was a showcase for the best players - whereas it's arguably the Champions League today.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jul 2012)

Blimey!

Although i would have liked to see United's new lad play.


----------



## Rasmus (26 Jul 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Blimey!
> 
> Although i would have liked to see United's new lad play.


 
I was at Hampden Park for the games today. Japan were overall the better side, and deserved to win - they should have scored one or two more goals.

Especially impressive were the striker Nagai, who tirelessly hassled the Spanish defenders, and the centreback Yoshida. The Spanish stars, Mata in particular, were completely anonymous.

Also pleasantly surprised at the attendance - 35000+ for a Thursday afternoon is pretty good.


----------



## toroddf (26 Jul 2012)

It seems like the Scottish 3rd division will be the main interest here in Scotland this season. Rab C Nesbitt Utd vs Brechin on Sunday. The highlight of the week.


----------



## PaulB (26 Jul 2012)

I discovered a very strange thing today. The beautiful, Oscar-winning actress Marion Cotillard supports...go on, have a guess? It's an English team! Porquoi? 



















Leeds United!


----------



## accountantpete (26 Jul 2012)

That's appalling news!!!!













they have run out of pies in the stadium.


----------



## tug benson (26 Jul 2012)

I can`t see rangers playing any wherwe next season, i really thought that when we got kicked out the SPL and we were put in the third division that that would be the end of the matter, i was really hoping a line had been drwan under everything, but it looks likle the muppets at the SPL still want there pound of flesh


----------



## Spartak (10 Aug 2012)

Not long now 'til the start of a new season [ I know Scotland kicked off last week - possibly a one horse race ! ]

Some League Cup games tomorrow, then the Premier League starts next week .....


----------



## asterix (10 Aug 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Pies at Hampden Park....don't be stupid, deep fried Mars bars - yes; pies - that's a Scotsman's idea of health food


 
Perhaps you were unaware of deep fried steak pies? The best of both worlds.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Not long now 'til the start of a new season [ I know Scotland kicked off last week - possibly a one horse race ! ]
> 
> Some League Cup games tomorrow, then the Premier League starts next week .....


 

And the Community Shield on Sunday.


----------



## Spartak (10 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> Perhaps you were unaware of deep fried steak pies? The best of both worlds.



OMG !!!


----------



## PaulB (10 Aug 2012)

Talking about pies, do you know why Wigan Athletic are called 'the pie eaters?' And NO Googling, please; it's one of them you either know or you don't. And it is PROBABLY not what you think!


----------



## Glenn (10 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> Perhaps you were unaware of deep fried steak pies? The best of both worlds.


 
The chippie in Forres used to serve deep fried pizza too.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2012)

I Can't Believe It's Not Rangers have begun their drive back to the SPL today with a storming 2-2 draw against the mighty Peterhead, thanks to scrambling a last minute equaliser.

They'll be dancing in the streets of Glasgow tonight.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Aug 2012)




----------



## Spartak (11 Aug 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I Can't Believe It's Not Rangers have begun their drive back to the SPL today with a storming 2-2 draw against the mighty Peterhead, thanks to scrambling a last minute equaliser.
> 
> They'll be dancing in the streets of Glasgow tonight.



Perhaps Ally McCoist should PLAY !!


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2012)

Ok for a bit of fun shall we have a predications game for the forthcoming season ?
Simple rules pick which team you think will finish top of the 4 English divisions, 10pts for 1st place, 9 for 2nd, down to 1pt for 10th. 

My choices are :

Premier League : Manchester City
Championship : Bolton Wanderers
League 1 : Sheffield United
League 2 : Bristol Rovers

If anyone thinks this warrants a new thread feel free to start one !


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2012)

Prem. Man City
Championship Brighton
League 1 Coventry
League 2 AFC Wimbledon (more in hope than expectation)
Champions League Bayern Munich


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2012)

Prem. Man City
Championship Cardiff
League 1 Sheffield United
League 2 Port Vale
Champions League Chelsea


----------



## cragster (14 Aug 2012)

Prem: Man City
Championship: Sheffield Wednesday
League 1: Bournemouth
League 2: Rotherham


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2012)

Prem: West Ham
Championship: Don't care
League 1: Care even less
League 2: Dagenham and Redbridge
SFA Division 3 bottom club: I Can't Believe It's Not Rangers

One can but dream.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Aug 2012)

Prem: man city

(Really wish it would be the hammers joe but I am a reallist)

Championship:Wolves
League 1:Sheffield utd
League 2:Southend utd


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

If we get robin van persie

Premiership - Man Utd


----------



## Durian (14 Aug 2012)

Prem: Man City
Championship: Bolton
Div 1: Sheff Utd
Div 2 Rotherham


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2012)

Van Persie to Man. Utd !
Will this be Fergies last season before he retires ?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Van Persie to Man. Utd !
> Will this be Fergies last season before he retires ?


that's what I thought. Win the league once more at any cost and then head for the racecourse


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Aug 2012)

My team the famous Accrington Stanley http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/ start another campaign in the Football League todayAs usual we're favourites for relegation but i expect us as usual, to defy the odds, even maybe making the play offs!


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's what I thought. Win the league once more at any cost and then head for the racecourse


It might well be Wengers last season.


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> My team the famous Accrington Stanley http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/ start another campaign in the Football League todayAs usual we're favourites for relegation but i expect us as usual, to defy the odds, even maybe making the play offs!



A famous quote 

".........Accrington Stanley ! Who are they ? .........."


----------



## PaulB (18 Aug 2012)

Football has dropped down my list of priorities. I used to look forward to a new season and would certainly be at the opening game wherever it is but today, it's of no interest to me. We are away at West Brom which is about a 90 minute/2 hour drive away so no big deal but I literally cannot be bothered going. It's not the team itself but the habit that's become wearing to me. I doubt I'll see anything truly new or even different again so my former enthusiasm has been replaced by boredom and a feeling there will be something better to do.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Football has dropped down my list of priorities. I used to look forward to a new season and would certainly be at the opening game wherever it is but today, it's of no interest to me. We are away at West Brom which is about a 90 minute/2 hour drive away so no big deal but I literally cannot be bothered going. It's not the team itself but the habit that's become wearing to me. I doubt I'll see anything truly new or even different again so my former enthusiasm has been replaced by boredom and a feeling there will be something better to do.


you surprise me. New manager, different approach, some interesting signings....


----------



## PaulB (18 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you surprise me. New manager, different approach, some interesting signings....


Meet the new boss, same as the old boss. The fans' expectations and formulaic support really annoys me. I bet I've seen more than 1000 games and I must just be full to the brim and only go now because of habit. Me and my son discussed a few weeks ago whether we should renew our season tickets and we agreed to give it 'one last go' but several of our mates who we see before matches and at aways have dropped out so there'll be fewer laughs now. And the cost! They're taking the urine now and have been for quite some time.


----------



## snorri (18 Aug 2012)

Celtic scrape a draw at Dingwall


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Meet the new boss, same as the old boss. The fans' expectations and formulaic support really annoys me. I bet I've seen more than 1000 games and I must just be full to the brim and only go now because of habit. Me and my son discussed a few weeks ago whether we should renew our season tickets and we agreed to give it 'one last go' but several of our mates who we see before matches and at aways have dropped out so there'll be fewer laughs now. And the cost! They're taking the urine now and have been for quite some time.


 

I feel/felt exactly the same as you having being in the same situation with you. Over 1000 games myself, home and away, european home and aways. Last season was the first in over 15 years without a season ticket (before then you didn't need a season ticket). I ended up only going to 3 games last season. And that was 3 games too many. I realised that I had fallen out of love with the game, the people who run the club and the type of 'so called' fans that now frequent football. I miss all the gang (of 12) who all sat together over the many years. But we have been having more fun going to a boozer to watch games on a big screen whilst having some food and booze.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2012)

I'll still follow it, but I must admit I'm surprised to see I'm not the only one who's interest is waning. Perhaps the success of British cyclists has had a lot to do with that, league football at the moment seems just like a tired old formula with nothing new to get excited about. Before the Premiership you always went into a new season thinking this could be our year, it never was but the gap in class between mid and top table teams was bridgeable if you could put a good run together. Any club without serious money to spend is now ruled out of the race without a hope in hell of catching up because if they do develop a few quality players one of the sharks at the top can simply double their wages and they'll be off.


----------



## PaulB (18 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I feel/felt exactly the same as you having being in the same situation with you. Over 1000 games myself, home and away, european home and aways. Last season was the first in over 15 years without a season ticket (before then you didn't need a season ticket). I ended up only going to 3 games last season. And that was 3 games too many. I realised that I had fallen out of love with the game, the people who run the club and the type of 'so called' fans that now frequent football. I miss all the gang (of 12) who all sat together over the many years. But we have been having more fun going to a boozer to watch games on a big screen whilst having some food and booze.


 
Please, PLEASE tell me you didn't miss out your big one last season? You see, it is this that keeps us going. In my son's case, he's never actually seen us win the title. When I say 'seen', I mean actually be there in the stadium, not watch it on TV. He's seen us win a few FA cups, league cups, the UEFA cup and Big Ears but never the one he covets; the domestic one. Now I have witnessed that 6 times (although some were in black and white) as well as all the other gubbins so we know it CAN be done, we've witnessed it with our own eyes and our deepest fear is to give up the very season, or the season before, we come good again! It's the hope that over-rides our natural scepticism, really. If we were to give up our tickets and we were to come good and were in vast demand, we'd be at the back of a very long queue for future tickets so it's this perhaps forlorn hope that keeps us going!


----------



## PoliceMadAd (18 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Ok for a bit of fun shall we have a predications game for the forthcoming season ?
> Simple rules pick which team you think will finish top of the 4 English divisions, 10pts for 1st place, 9 for 2nd, down to 1pt for 10th.
> 
> My choices are :
> ...



I put a fiver on that as an accumulator the other day, but swap City for United. I'm buzzing for this season if its anything like the end of last season, and as a Derby County lad, i'm sure we're in for a rollercoaster of a season, if our latest cup match is anything to go by. COYR. *EDIT Accumulator return - £8,190 :P


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Football has dropped down my list of priorities. I used to look forward to a new season and would certainly be at the opening game wherever it is but today, it's of no interest to me. *We are away at West Brom which is about a 90 minute/2 hour drive away so no big deal but I literally cannot be bothered going.* It's not the team itself but the habit that's become wearing to me. I doubt I'll see anything truly new or even different again so my former enthusiasm has been replaced by boredom and a feeling there will be something better to do.


Well, that turned out to be a good call....strange day for Mr. Rogers with Swansea thumping QPR and Liverpool coming so dreadfully unstuck.

As for the rest - I've only seen the highlights, but it's going to be a long season for Norwich, and, possibly, QPR.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> A famous quote
> 
> ".........Accrington Stanley ! Who are they ? .........."


 
Famous, but extremely overused!


----------



## on the road (19 Aug 2012)

I think it might be time to drop Steven Gerrard from the team, he can't keep up with the pace of the game anymore. It seems like they rely on him too much, drop him to the subs bench and make him earn his place like anyone else instead of being the first name on the team sheet.


----------



## Bill93 (19 Aug 2012)

Suarez finishing was shocking last night, An arsenal fan myself, not to worried as only first game and dominated the game just couldn't break through as they parked the bus. Annoyed about song leaving more than rvp


----------



## mangaman (20 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Well, that turned out to be a good call....strange day for Mr. Rogers with Swansea thumping QPR and Liverpool coming so dreadfully unstuck.
> 
> As for the rest - I've only seen the highlights, but it's going to be a long season for Norwich, and, possibly, QPR.


 
Sadly, I fear a long season time-wise, but a short one interest-wise.

We'll be pretty much relegated by Xmas looking at our fixture list and the attitude of our players and worst of all our manager who went to Fulham hoping to scrape a draw as they were so much more technically superior than us according to his post match interview.

Great motivational speaking Chris!

QPR vs Norwich next weekend - the battle of the bottom 2 : should be a humdinger


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Aug 2012)

Southampton looked alright though, didn't they? 

And Newcastle did what they needed to do against one of the teams who will probably be our closest rivals for that last Champion's League spot (which is the best we can hope for this season); particularly good to see Ba scoring again. I suspect too that Pardew's off-season purchases will once again turn out to be amongst the most effective of any manager.


----------



## iLB (20 Aug 2012)

Everton 1 - 0 Manchester United


----------



## Spartak (20 Aug 2012)

mangaman said:


> Sadly, I fear a long season time-wise, but a short one interest-wise.
> 
> We'll be pretty much relegated by Xmas looking at our fixture list and the attitude of our players and worst of all our manager who went to Fulham hoping to scrape a draw as they were so much more technically superior than us according to his post match interview.
> 
> ...



A 6 pointer so early in the season !
Come on you YELLOWS !!!


----------



## defy-one (20 Aug 2012)

Everton deserved the win,great signing by SAF - Kagawa


----------



## Doseone (26 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> A 6 pointer so early in the season !
> Come on you YELLOWS !!!


 
Looked like 2 poor sides today.

QPRI think we are in for a long hard season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Aug 2012)

Accy Stanley were well and truly beaten yesterday!http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4893


----------



## Spartak (26 Aug 2012)

Doseone said:


> Looked like 2 poor sides today.
> 
> QPRI think we are in for a long hard season.




Ditto Norwich !!!


----------



## mangaman (26 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> Ditto Norwich !!!



True, sadly, although we should have won if the ref knew the rules and we could have put away our chances at the end


----------



## Doseone (26 Aug 2012)

mangaman said:


> True, sadly, although we should have won if the ref knew the rules and we could have put away our chances at the end


How Snodgrass missed that header I'll never know!! Mind you, I'm glad that he did!


----------



## Doseone (26 Aug 2012)

mangaman said:


> True, sadly, although we should have won if the ref knew the rules and we could have put away our chances at the end


 
If you are referring to the fact that Bobby Zamora was in the box for the penalty rebound, then so were a number of Norwich players too, they just didn't react as quickly as BZ. It is as much of an infringement for a defending player to be inside the box during a penalty kick as it is for an attacking player. So strictly speaking the kick should have been retaken.


----------



## PaulB (26 Aug 2012)

My son being otherwise engaged, I need someone to take his ticket for this avvy's game V Man City. Anyone interested?


----------



## PaulB (27 Aug 2012)

Good news for Chelsea fans; it's just been announced they've signed a young replacement for Didier Drogba. It's Tom Daley.


----------



## mangaman (27 Aug 2012)

Doseone said:


> If you are referring to the fact that Bobby Zamora was in the box for the penalty rebound, then so were a number of Norwich players too, they just didn't react as quickly as BZ. It is as much of an infringement for a defending player to be inside the box during a penalty kick as it is for an attacking player. So strictly speaking the kick should have been retaken.


 
True.

It also wasn't a penalty and Green should have been sent off for deliberate handball - otherwise the ref had a cracker


----------



## Doseone (27 Aug 2012)

It was a penalty...just ask Alan Hansen

...and don't get me started on Grant Holt's grab a defender and fall over tactics. He's a cheating so and so but I'd love to have him at Rangers.

You woz robbed by the way, we are a shambles at the moment. Good luck for the rest of the season, hope we both manage to stay up.


----------



## Spartak (27 Aug 2012)

Doseone said:


> It was a penalty...just ask Alan Hansen
> 
> ...and don't get me started on Grant Holt's grab a defender and fall over tactics. He's a cheating so and so but I'd love to have him at Rangers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doseone (27 Aug 2012)

Spartak said:


> _Good old fashioned Centre forward ___


 
Yup, does what he does very well.


----------



## mangaman (27 Aug 2012)

Doseone said:


> It was a penalty...just ask Alan Hansen
> 
> ...and don't get me started on Grant Holt's grab a defender and fall over tactics. He's a cheating so and so but I'd love to have him at Rangers.
> 
> You woz robbed by the way, we are a shambles at the moment. Good luck for the rest of the season, hope we both manage to stay up.


 
Thanks - same goes for you guys. I've always liked Mark Hughes and I can't understand why you are so poor at the moment.

I'm sure you'll come good.

We should have won. We missed sitters, hit the bar, Green should have been sent off : sorry, but it wasn't a penalty  etc etc

I suspect we'll have long hard season, but I think Rangers will be fine.

Holt's just a good old fashioned centre forward. Anyone who employs Joey Barton and complains the opposition are not playing fairly are on shaky ground


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Aug 2012)

Just got andy Carroll from liverpool on a seasons loan.


HOOFball anyone


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Aug 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just got andy Carroll from liverpool on a seasons loan.
> 
> 
> HOOFball anyone


 
Dont know what the West ham fans think but for Carroll he needs regular play to keep his England place alive..


----------



## Doseone (31 Aug 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just got andy Carroll from liverpool on a seasons loan.
> 
> 
> HOOFball anyone


 
Great signing IMHO.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just got andy Carroll from liverpool on a seasons loan.
> 
> 
> HOOFball anyone


Not sure about this one. Carroll is a pretty decent player (good with his feet for a big blah blah blah) but it might encourage Big Sam to go for the opposition goal via Jupiter. Still, first season back and the important thing is to stay up.


----------



## User482 (31 Aug 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Dont know what the West ham fans think but for Carroll he needs regular play to keep his England place alive..


 
He's already made it pretty clear that he didn't want to go to West Ham. Mind you, judging by the absolute shambles against Swansea last Saturday, we need all the help we can get.


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Aug 2012)

Its very liverly on the last day of transfer...


----------



## accountantpete (31 Aug 2012)

Cruel but true


----------



## PaulB (31 Aug 2012)

Young Boys. I can't wait to meet them, it's going to be GRRRRRReat!


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Young Boys. I can't wait to meet them, it's going to be GRRRRRReat!


sig line material alert!


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Sep 2012)

C'mon City...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Sep 2012)

I hope tevez scores as i've got him captain in my dream team.


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Sep 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I hope tevez scores as i've got him captain in my dream team.


 
He might if he aint gone AWOL... 
I hope he does too..


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Sep 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I hope tevez scores as i've got him captain in my dream team.


 
Well he did...


----------



## Hitchington (2 Sep 2012)

Any fellow 'orns on here? We got stuffed yesterday :hangs head in shame:


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Sep 2012)

Hitchington said:


> Any fellow 'orns on here? We got stuffed yesterday :hangs head in shame:


 
Who are the " 'orns"?



Accy won again yesterday!!http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4907


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2012)

The Hornets - Watford - apparently!

Come on Arsenal...please score a goal


----------



## MarkF (2 Sep 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy won again yesterday!!http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4907


 
Ooh, I do love my days out at Accy.  I think we'll bring a decent amount of fans next Saturday, there was mad scramble for the 2300 tickets for yesterdays game at Rovrum, they sold out so fast that people started to panic thinking that they wouldn't be able to get into Accy either so plenty were bought in advance.

It's amazing, we have been so crap for so long that we only have to win 2 on the bounce to take 2300 away in the basement division and have people panicking that they won't be able see the Accrington Stanley game.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> The Hornets - Watford - apparently!
> 
> Come on Arsenal...please score a goal



You have your wish.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2012)

Shush - I have just got home, now watching following live pause!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Sep 2012)

MarkF said:


> Ooh, I do love my days out at Accy.  I think we'll bring a decent amount of fans next Saturday, there was mad scramble for the 2300 tickets for yesterdays game at Rovrum, they sold out so fast that people started to panic thinking that they wouldn't be able to get into Accy either so plenty were bought in advance.
> 
> It's amazing, we have been so crap for so long that we only have to win 2 on the bounce to take 2300 away in the basement division and have people panicking that they won't be able see the Accrington Stanley game.


 
I always look forward to playing your lot Mark, if not for the footy then for the p!ssed up fans you bring! The other year some were ejected for fighting amongst themselves! Sadly i wont be making the away fixture this season. Two years ago we had a puncture on the way back, it took ages to swap the wheel. Then last season on the way out i tripped over a sandbag left over from the bad weather and broke my glasses as well as duffing my face in! The place is unlucky for me and we always end up drawing 1-1 anyway!


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Sep 2012)

MOTD 2.. about the best bit on the telly today.. F1 comes second..


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Sep 2012)

Poor old Liverpool, even Arsenal can score against them.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Sep 2012)

RVP Class act  s**t penalty taker


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Sep 2012)

Yep good win for the gooners..


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Sep 2012)

open letter from the owner to Liverpool fans here - it sets an engaging precedent

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/sep/03/liverpool-owner-henry-open-letter


----------



## PaulB (3 Sep 2012)

So this is my grandson, Sam yesterday at one week old and my son Liam holding him. I went to pick Liam up to take him to that bastion of invincibility and we asked Sam if he fancied coming with us as of course it'd have been easy to sneak him in under our coats but he said he didn't fancy it and wanted to stay at home looking after his mum. He's got some sense, that kid.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> open letter from the owner to Liverpool fans here - it sets an engaging precedent
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/sep/03/liverpool-owner-henry-open-letter


 
Interesting read as you say..
The fly in the oinment for me will be the fair play saga.. because of the amount of games the better teams have to play, the squad has to be bigger therefore need to spend more money due to the amount of games and injuries.
The other part of the problem is that Fifa want all teams to break even at the end of the year..
But with Man United for example they are just transfering all there money to the Caymen Isles so they dont pay so much tax.. plus of course they are paying 65 million in bank charges so how can they show a profit and I'm not having a go at the Man United fans but at the owners( Glaziers) of Man United and the goverment for letting them go offshore..
Lots too be sorted out I think..

Cant see this fair play working myself..
I think Liverpool fans have to be patient but thats easier said than done..


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Sep 2012)

Just our luck.....it's a curse i say 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19451367


----------



## on the road (5 Sep 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just our luck.....it's a curse i say
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19451367


They've only had him less than a week and they've injured him already


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Sep 2012)

I think Carroll will do better with West Ham.. and spend more time on the pitch..


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Sep 2012)

Good win for England..


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Good win for England..


ROOOOAAR!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2012)

PaulB said:


> So this is my grandson, Sam yesterday at one week old and my son Liam holding him. I went to pick Liam up to take him to that bastion of invincibility and we asked Sam if he fancied coming with us as of course it'd have been easy to sneak him in under our coats but he said he didn't fancy it and wanted to stay at home looking after his mum. He's got some sense, that kid.


 
Is that a Colne Dynamos shirt?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2012)

MarkF said:


> Ooh, I do love my days out at Accy.  I think we'll bring a decent amount of fans next Saturday, there was mad scramble for the 2300 tickets for yesterdays game at Rovrum, they sold out so fast that people started to panic thinking that they wouldn't be able to get into Accy either so plenty were bought in advance.
> 
> It's amazing, we have been so crap for so long that we only have to win 2 on the bounce to take 2300 away in the basement division and have people panicking that they won't be able see the Accrington Stanley game.


 

Did you go?http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4923 Not a bad game, and a fair result i'd say! Beautiful weather too!!


----------



## Get In The Van (9 Sep 2012)

Scotland are utter mince, we sooooo need to replace Levein, way too negative and plays the wrong players, makes subs at the wrong time and we need to get Steven Fletcher back in the squad. best Scottish striker by a country mile and he won't pick him as the two had a fallout over a Scotland friendly match,


----------



## MarkF (10 Sep 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Did you go?http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4923 Not a bad game, and a fair result i'd say! Beautiful weather too!!


 
Yes I went, after over a decade of linear decline, a point at Accrington bloody Stanley is enough to make me pop my cork with happiness. Was a very nice day out and a fair result.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2012)

MarkF said:


> Yes I went, after over a decade of linear decline, a point at Accrington bloody Stanley is enough to make me pop my cork with happiness. Was a very nice day out and a fair result.


 

See you next season then!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (15 Sep 2012)

0-0 was probably a fair reflection at Loftus Road today. I managed to get a reasonably good internet stream from home and picked up the action about 25 minutes into the first half given my parental duties  . It looked as if Chelsea had the majority of the possession and the boy Hazard missed a sitter early on. We seem to be playing as more of a team already and whilst we have a long way to go, the reality is we have a brand new squad with very little of the previous backbone, just an entirely new squad. Park missed an absolute sitter too.

I thought we came out much stronger in the 2nd half and could be considered unlucky not to have gone ahead with all the pressure; we kept up the tempo and yet Chelsea finished the stronger with the late additions of Moses and Sturridge. Torres is ...erm...back on form. 

Poor finishing at times and wrong split second decisions as when Zamora poached a poor back pass from Shake Hands Man - what irony that would have been! Park played well, I like Ryan Nelson a lot and Granero had a reasonably good game too. Let's put it this way, it was a better result than the last time we met...


----------



## Doseone (15 Sep 2012)

Some very positive stuff being written about how we played today, especially the combination of Granero and Faurlin, and I think having Cesar at the back gives the back four confidence to play a bit more. Fingers crossed on the injuries. On the face of it not a bad result, but we could do with 3 points.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2012)

Accy Stanley drew 1-1 away to Dagenham.http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4937


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2012)

Anton Ferdinand is a tit.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Sep 2012)

2 in a week!


----------



## on the road (16 Sep 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Anton Ferdinand is a tit.


This just goes to show double standard, when Suarez refused to shake evra's hand he was condemed by the whole nation and both Dalglish and Suarez were forced to apologise, yet i don't see anyone condeming Ferdinand.


----------



## RedRider (16 Sep 2012)

on the road said:


> This just goes to show double standard, when Suarez refused to shake evra's hand he was condemed by the whole nation and both Dalglish and Suarez were forced to apologise, yet i don't see anyone condeming Ferdinand.


For a start, the FA are agenda-driven, cowardly incompetents and for a second, although the general media pays lip-service to this fact it'll go along with an FA agenda if it fit's it's own. Take it from there...


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Sep 2012)

Seem to me at least a little unlikely that Ferdinand views the court's decision as definitive. Seems to me at least that he at least still believes (having been there) that Terry racially abused him - whatever the court said - and that he for one is not willing to shake hands with a racist. Which seems, to me at least, quite reasonable. He may still be a tit, for all I know. I don't know him.


----------



## RedRider (16 Sep 2012)

swee'pea99 said:


> Seem to me at least a little unlikely that Ferdinand views the court's decision as definitive. Seems to me at least that he at least still believes (having been there) that Terry racially abused him - whatever the court said - and that he for one is not willing to shake hands with a racist. Which seems, to me at least, quite reasonable.


For what it's worth I could've written that myself and to be honest, I don't have the energy or will to go into how I feel this whole incident compared/contrasted to how the Evra Suarez stuff was reported/handled.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (16 Sep 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> See you next season then!


I used to watch Stanley in the Unibond league about 10 years ago. I lived just round the corner from the ground. Three promotions under John and Jimmy have put them back where they belong. On Stanley On!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2012)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> I used to watch Stanley in the Unibond league about 10 years ago. I lived just round the corner from the ground. Three promotions under John and Jimmy have put them back where they belong. On Stanley On!!


 

John and Jimmy are no longer with us Ron, but what they achieved will be remembered forever at the club! We play their new club Rochdale in a week or so and i hope they are welcomed back, as i'm sure they will be, by all at the club especially the fans.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (17 Sep 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> John and Jimmy are no longer with us Ron, but what they achieved will be remembered forever at the club! We play their new club Rochdale in a week or so and i hope they are welcomed back, as i'm sure they will be, by all at the club especially the fans.


 They deserve a good reception and I'm sure they'll get it.


----------



## Doseone (17 Sep 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Anton Ferdinand is a tit.


Why?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Sep 2012)

Doseone said:


> Why?


He never heard whatever it was Terry said to him at the time and he also snubbed Ashley Cole, whose only involvement was to confirm that he didn't hear Terry make the remark either.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (17 Sep 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> He never heard whatever it was Terry said to him at the time and he also snubbed Ashley Cole, whose only involvement was to confirm that he didn't hear Terry make the remark either.


 
According to whom? You weren't there, were you? How do you know either way?

You just come across as having a problem with the lad, that's it really. 

Glad that the emphasis in today's press seems to be more about Terry diving in the box.

Well done though to the small group of Chelsea fans with the 'RIP Ben Harrington' banner - a true mark of respect. Ben, unknown to me, was a very well known QPR fan killed recently in an accident - a real class touch from some true fans, totally unrepresentative of the likes of their own team's odious captain.


----------



## Doseone (17 Sep 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> He never heard whatever it was Terry said to him at the time and he also snubbed Ashley Cole, whose only involvement was to confirm that he didn't hear Terry make the remark either.


I'm just going to refer you to swee'pea99's post #1570 'cos I couldn't put it any better.
A handshake is supposed to be a sign of respect. Ferdinand believes that Terry called him a f*****g black c***, how on earth could you offer your respect to somebody that did that?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Sep 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> According to whom? You weren't there, were you? How do you know either way?


According to Ferdinand himself.

No one heard anything, I believe it was an off duty policeman watching the game on TV who made the complaint after lip-reading what Terry said.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> According to whom? You weren't there, were you? How do you know either way?
> 
> You just come across as having a problem with the lad, that's it really.
> 
> ...


he had the Australian's arm around his neck at the time.....


----------



## asterix (18 Sep 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> According to whom? You weren't there, were you? How do you know either way?
> 
> You just come across as having a problem with the lad, that's it really.
> 
> ...


 
Oh no, whose this time?


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Sep 2012)

Newcastle drew 4-2 last night.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Sep 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> According to Ferdinand himself.
> 
> No one heard anything, I believe it was an off duty policeman watching the game on TV who made the complaint after lip-reading what Terry said.


 
So you agree with a 'tit'?


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

I think you should have to shake hands, if you dont want too then dont play, other wise where will it end.. 
Oh.. he's got my parking space I'm not playing if he's going to do that...


----------



## mangaman (18 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I think you should have to shake hands, if you dont want too then dont play, other wise where will it end..
> Oh.. he's got my parking space I'm not playing if he's going to do that...


 
Or just not shake hands. 

It's all a charade anyway dreampt up by some suit somewhere.

I'm sure Ron "Chopper" Harris and Norman "Bite yer legs" Hunter wouldn't have shaken hands before a Chelsea / Leeds game in the 70s - and why should they have done?


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Or just not shake hands.
> 
> It's all a charade anyway dreampt up by some suit somewhere.
> 
> I'm sure Ron "Chopper" Harris and Norman "Bite yer legs" Hunter wouldn't have shaken hands before a Chelsea / Leeds game in the 70s - and why should they have done?


 
I'm sure they would of done but we will never know... but most shake hands after the game nowadays? I can see any difference.


----------



## Robson3022 (18 Sep 2012)

Shake hands after the game if you feel its appropriate. Its all part of the show and drama now. Should Alfe Inga Harland of shook Keane's hand after he broke his leg intentionally? or before the next game they played against each other? 

I think it is a respect thing but if someone has kicked you for 90 mins because you were better than them does this show respect?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Sep 2012)

No more handshakes, no more teams coming out of the tunnel together (where some ripe old sledging can sour attitudes before the game has even kicked off).

Back to away team out first, a quick handshake between the captains after the toss and that's it.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

C'mon City...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2012)

oh my word that was fantastic goal by Marcello


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2012)

This RM-ManC game is cracking...


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

2-2...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2012)

oh dear.. it had to be Ronaldo


----------



## Ajay (18 Sep 2012)

City learning it's tough at the top


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

Ajay said:


> City learning it's tough at the top


 
Yep deflections are always handy...


----------



## Doseone (18 Sep 2012)

What a great game of football that was to watch, especially the second half. Felt sorry for City but credit to Real Madrid who never gave up.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2012)

Doseone said:


> What a great game of football that was to watch, especially the second half. Felt sorry for City but credit to Real Madrid who never gave up.


 

Indeed.. a great game of football.
Feel sorry for Joe Hart.. he was brilliant tonight


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

Cracking game.. we learnt alot tonight.... 2 away goals could be priceless.


----------



## Doseone (18 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Feel sorry for Joe Hart.. he was brilliant tonight


 
Yeah, he was amazing. Some top class saves. Not sure whether he could have done better for their third, it seemed as though he was expecting Kompany to deal with it.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2012)

Doseone said:


> Yeah, he was amazing. Some top class saves. Not sure whether he could have done better for their third, it seemed as though he was expecting Kompany to deal with it.


 
Or Marcello's goal.... awesome


----------



## Doseone (18 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Or Marcello's goal.... awesome


Yes, supposedly his weaker foot


----------



## Ajay (18 Sep 2012)

Benzema's turn and shot was sublime, _"great touch for a big man"_


----------



## RedRider (18 Sep 2012)

Switched the telly off 25 minutes from the end. Bugger.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

Malaga won 3-0 as well.


----------



## Renard (18 Sep 2012)

This Rangers game is murder to watch.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2012)

Fabulous game. Real deserved to win, but, heckamighty, City gave it a good go. Toure is terrifying when he gets going, and Clichy's haircut is sublime.

Lovely to see Essien playing - anybody would think he was only thirty years old!


----------



## Doseone (18 Sep 2012)

Ajay said:


> Benzema's turn and shot was sublime, _"great touch for a big man"_


Absolutely lovely finish. I'd never realised quite what a big unit Benzema was.



dellzeqq said:


> .....Toure is terrifying when he gets going, .....


Yes he is, but I thought he should have done better with his chance. It was a lovely ball to Dzeko for the goal though.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2012)

however exciting the Madrid/Manchester City game, the goal celebrations lacked that 'immoral finger' touch

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWoresMpHTA


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2012)

Accy Stanley scored three goals away from home! Unfortunately they were at Chesterfield where we never win or draw so http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4948


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Sep 2012)

The Goal by Oscar - videos are being taken down by Youtube all the time, so get in quick

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkuA6OJ6JyY


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Sep 2012)

That is one incredible goal.

A great shame, I read, that Lazio fans were monkey-chanting at Defoe at WH Lane.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2012)

Stanley won again!!http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4955


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2012)

Sad to read about the death of John Bond today. He was West Ham's right back when I first started watching them and went under the affectionate nickname of "Donkey", a tribute to his no nonsense method of dispossessing unfortunate wingers who tried to glide past him. He became one of the first breed of "Media" managers, a larger than life character who had a reasonable amount of success as a club boss.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/sep/26/john-bond-west-ham-dies


----------



## on the road (26 Sep 2012)

Liverpool are away to WBA tonight in the Capital Cup, but if they get anything out of it I'll amazed seeing as half the team will be kids and the other half will be OAP's.


----------



## Ajay (26 Sep 2012)

Yep, after what the Baggies did to us in the league I'm not betting on a long defence of the trophy!


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Sep 2012)

fresh from telling Joe Hart to shut up, Mancini now wants other managers to shut up. Unless, presumably, they raise their hand and say 'please'.


----------



## Spartak (26 Sep 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sad to read about the death of John Bond today.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/sep/26/john-bond-west-ham-dies


 
RIP John Bond, a great Norwich City manager.


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> fresh from telling Joe Hart to shut up, Mancini now wants other managers to shut up. Unless, presumably, they raise their hand and say 'please'.


 
Every outburst of his makes me like him even less. I wonder if he'll get the bullet when Citeh's owners realise that he is too inept to be even remotely successful in Europe, which is of course the reason Inter fired him.

RIP John Bond.


----------



## Ajay (26 Sep 2012)

Ajay said:


> Yep, after what the Baggies did to us in the league I'm not betting on a long defence of the trophy!


Yessss, the mind games paid off!!!


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

So Liverpool may still get their hands on the COC again this year, eh?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> So Liverpool may still get their hands on the COC again this year, eh?


 

It's the best they can hope for.


----------



## Ajay (26 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's the best they can hope for.


Well the league may be a long shot this season, but I'll settle for a cup treble.


----------



## The Brewer (26 Sep 2012)

Slowly but surely Rogers style of play is getting played by LFC, I thought the kids were excellent


----------



## frayBentos59 (27 Sep 2012)

good to hear he got the vocal support he deserves last night from the fans. I'm optimistic about the months ahead, excellent news with Agger's quick return to keep Carragher out too .


----------



## on the road (27 Sep 2012)

Double standards, Suarez gets an 8 game ban while Terry gets a 4 game ban for the same offence.


----------



## defy-one (27 Sep 2012)

Can you imagine the headlines around the world "England Captain is a racist"


----------



## Ajay (27 Sep 2012)

defy-one said:


> Can you imagine the headlines around the world "England Captain is a racist"


Don't bring Stevie G into this mess!


----------



## Typhon (28 Sep 2012)

A statue of Zidane's headbutt has been erected outside the Pompidou Centre in Paris:





Whatever next, a statue of Cantona's Kung Fu Kick or Di Canio pushing over that ref?

In other French news, their new proposed top tax rate of 75% which looks almost certain to be ratified is another nail in the coffin of FFP. As PSG, who spend beyond their means even more than City and Chelsea have done in the past year or two, will now have massively increased wage bills as their contracts with players are agreed net of tax i.e. they have to pick up the extra tax burden.

Of course, unlike with English clubs, we will not hear Platini coming out in critiscism of them. Partly because they're French and partly because his son is one of their directors.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19684322 We beat Dellzeqq's dollopers to go fourth!


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Sep 2012)

and straight from the 'you really wouldn't want to make it up, even if you could' book of football quotes - Sir Alex complaining that his team weren't given sufficient injury time to win the game

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/managers-enough-injury-time-moans-fergie-203921459.html


----------



## Ajay (30 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and straight from the 'you really wouldn't want to make it up, even if you could' book of football quotes - Sir Alex complaining that his team weren't given sufficient injury time to win the game
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/managers-enough-injury-time-moans-fergie-203921459.html


I saw ole bacon face getting steamed up about this on MotD, hilarious


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## Ajay (30 Sep 2012)

Suarez yesterday = liquid football (to quote the Partridge)


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and straight from the 'you really wouldn't want to make it up, even if you could' book of football quotes - Sir Alex complaining that his team weren't given sufficient injury time to win the game
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/managers-enough-injury-time-moans-fergie-203921459.html


"They gave us four minutes [injury time], that's an insult to the game. It denies you a proper chance to win a football match."

Bloody cheek of it!! He wanted the ref to add even more time on in the hope that his team'd score 2 more goals! Would he have moaned if the Mancs had been in the lead at the end?


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## Ajay (30 Sep 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


>


So the Germans do have a sense of humour!!


----------



## dan_bo (30 Sep 2012)

I


Ajay said:


> I saw ole bacon face getting steamed up about this on MotD, hilarious



It was well funny. That blokes got some brass neck.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Oct 2012)

QPR losing two-nil at home to West Ham. This is going to be a long hard season for Mark Hughes. Or perhaps not.

How much has he spent on players?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2012)

That Taarabt goal was a bit special


----------



## Typhon (1 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> QPR losing two-nil at home to West Ham. This is going to be a long hard season for Mark Hughes. Or perhaps not.
> 
> How much has he spent on players?


 

I'm not sure but their wage bill must be enormous compared to other bottom half teams.

IMO they have bought too many players who are past their peak, simply because of their name. Case in point is Park, he had a poor last season at United which is why Fergie got rid of him. Good team on paper, not that good in reality.

Their saving grace may be that Norwich and Reading really do look like they're going straight down and I don't hold out much more hope for Southampton. They should have just enough quality to survive but really in this day and age the wage bill is more important than what is spent on transfers and they should be pushing the top 6 on their budget.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Oct 2012)

West Ham are top of the Premiership!!!

On fouls committed that is. Seven players in the book so far tonight should see us really stretching our lead too. Big Sam rules!!!


----------



## Doseone (1 Oct 2012)

Well done West Ham

We are f****** ***te


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> Well done West Ham
> 
> We are f****** ***te


Hughes out by Christmas, 'Arry in?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 Oct 2012)

M'bia and Onuoha were shoot on the right side of our 'defence' and I wasn't overly impressed with Granola's contribution, his ball from set pieces left much to be desired. Park was crap, end of and SWP ran out of steam after the first half-hour, Zamora just isn't doing it and Cisse always seems second to the ball. I'd still buy Ali Faurlin a pint though, Dose. West Ham seemed to have the measure of us from start to finish and fair play to them.

But, Clattenburg has history at the Loftus Road and did much to embellish his own stupidity regarding decisions tonight with the sending off of Diakite - what a complete tosser. What really hurt was that Hughes got it right at last exchanging Jung Si Useless and SWP for Tarbs and Diakite, and they both made an instant impression - Diakite as a lynchpin in midfield and Tarbs with that goal. But all to no avail and I fear that Hughes' tenure may soon be coming to an end. Who's gonna' replace him though? Who would want to replace him?

The only consolations were Taraabt's performance after such a long time on the bench and Diakite's input (though now due a suspension). On the other hand, Carroll is still a complete muppet and I enjoyed Vaz Te's impersonation of Didier Drogba toward the end. But there's no two ways about it, they were the better side technically.

Not much hope beyond that and we're already in trouble with a squad with too many new faces, not able to gel and a manager running out of time.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Hughes out by Christmas, 'Arry in?


 
You've got more faith than me if you think it'll be any sooner than the end of this month with performances like that.

As for 'Arry, could be a good one but would he come to the Rangers you think (aside all the same speculators who said he'd be next England boss)?


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Oct 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> As for 'Arry, could be a good one but would he come to the Rangers you think (aside all the same speculators who said he'd be next England boss)?


Well, 'Arry likes both the limelight and the cash, and no longer has the credibility to get a job with one of the top clubs. He'd be a good short term appointment, he has as much ability to motivate players as anyone in the game and would be a good choicen as a firefighter.


----------



## Typhon (1 Oct 2012)

I can't see him getting much better offers, particularly financially. Plus he has made it pretty clear that at his time of life he has no intention of moving from his home on the south coast, so he is quite limited as to which clubs are within a commutable distance (mostly London clubs).


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well, 'Arry likes both the limelight and the cash, and no longer has the credibility to get a job with one of the top clubs. He'd be a good short term appointment, he has as much ability to motivate players as anyone in the game and would be a good choicen as a firefighter.


 
Fair points and I hope you're right.


----------



## User482 (2 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well, 'Arry likes both the limelight and the cash, and no longer has the credibility to get a job with one of the top clubs. He'd be a good short term appointment, he has as much ability to motivate players as anyone in the game and would be a good choicen as a firefighter.


 
He showed at Spurs that he's good at getting under performing players to lift their game. As for his credibility, he was sacked because of a falling out with the chairman rather than performances on the pitch, surely?

Anyway, a solid start for the Irons this year. I still can't warm to big fat Sam though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Oct 2012)

User482 said:


> He showed at Spurs that he's good at getting under performing players to lift their game. As for his credibility, he was sacked because of a falling out with the chairman rather than performances on the pitch, surely?
> 
> Anyway, a solid start for the Irons this year. I still can't warm to big fat Sam though.


By credibility I meant his commitment to whatever club he happens to be at, that and coming across as a complete spiv during his court case, despite the fact that he walked free. Looking round at comments from Spurs fans after he was sacked there were few tears shed, which is unusual considering he took them from relegation candidates to CL quarter finalists. His blatant pursuit of the England job while still managing Tottenham turned most fans against him.

Looking back at his previous clubs he doesn't seem to have left many feelings of warmth behind him at any of them.


----------



## User482 (2 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> By credibility I meant his commitment to whatever club he happens to be at, that and coming across as a complete spiv during his court case, despite the fact that he walked free. Looking round at comments from Spurs fans after he was sacked there were few tears shed, which is unusual considering he took them from relegation candidates to CL quarter finalists. His blatant pursuit of the England job while still managing Tottenham turned most fans against him.
> 
> Looking back at his previous clubs he doesn't seem to have left many feelings of warmth behind him at any of them.


 
I see what you mean. Opinion amongst fans was divided at West Ham, IIRC. Mind you, considering we've had two relegations since he left, I'd say the grass wasn't greener...


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Oct 2012)

User482 said:


> I see what you mean. Opinion amongst fans was divided at West Ham, IIRC. Mind you, considering we've had two relegations since he left, I'd say the grass wasn't greener...


I think 'Arry probably had some genuine loyalty towards West Ham as it was his club as a player and he's a local lad anyway. Moving around a few clubs and becoming the tabloids darling turned his head a bit and he started believing his own publicity.

BTW, My earlier post about West Ham topping the PL on fouls committed was not a joke, they had the stats on MoTD2 Sunday night!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (2 Oct 2012)

Another good win for Stanley. Their away form as far better than home!! "On Stanley On"


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2012)

User482 said:


> He showed at Spurs that he's good at getting under performing players to lift their game. As for his credibility, he was sacked because of a falling out with the chairman rather than performances on the pitch, surely?
> 
> Anyway, a solid start for the Irons this year. I still can't warm to big fat Sam though.


That's true and even though he was found 'not guilty' but as they say, mud sticks.


----------



## bof (2 Oct 2012)

'arry's real crime was the slump in form that took us from 3rd way clear of Arsenal with a chance of 2nd if one of the Mancs slipped up, to scrabbling 4th. He didn't rotate some clearly jaded players and made poor subs. I think if Chelsea hadn't taken the CL place, he'd probably have stayed a bit longer, though.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2012)

I think Bof is right. Supporters are very fickle - I remember Gerard getting booed after his cup final own-goal, and Arsenal fans getting restive about Wenger - now they've both been re-instated in the Pantheon. Spurs supporters like Redknapp well enough when they looked as if the might just catch the top two.

All of which must give Hughes hope. String three wins together and salvation beckons. It's just not going to happen.

(edit) Fernandes has given Hughes The Vote of Confidence. Time to get the holiday brochures out! http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/oct/02/mark-hughes-tony-fernandes-qpr


----------



## PaulB (2 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think Bof is right. Supporters are very fickle - I remember Gerard getting booed after his cup final own-goal,


 
Much as I respect a lot of what you write on here, that stands not too far off your recent laughable defence of the indefensible with you actually supporting the human toilet, Kelvin MacKhazie. The cup final you refer to here was a League Cup final and it was in the year Steven Gerrard inspired a Liverpool come-back to win the European Cup so as much as it is absolutely inconceivable his fellow supporters would boo him, it's daft to claim you remember it happened. It didn't. I was there and there was nothing but tremendous sympathy from even the bad wools we get at our games.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (2 Oct 2012)

What a fantastic result for Celtic tonight in the champions league beat Moscow. 3-2


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2012)

PaulB said:


> Much as I respect a lot of what you write on here, that stands not too far off your recent laughable defence of the indefensible with you actually supporting the human toilet, Kelvin MacKhazie. The cup final you refer to here was a League Cup final and it was in the year Steven Gerrard inspired a Liverpool come-back to win the European Cup so as much as it is absolutely inconceivable his fellow supporters would boo him, it's daft to claim you remember it happened. It didn't. I was there and there was nothing but tremendous sympathy from even the bad wools we get at our games.


I've never supported MacKenzie. In fact I've not bought the Sun since they moved to Wapping.

As for Gerard - he scored an own goal, he was booed and some Liverpool supporters claimed that he was looking for a way out to Chelsea. I stand to be corrected, but I think he handed in a transfer request. Weeks later he was the risen Christ again - but that is what football supporters are like.

In fact - he did hand in a transfer request following a £32M bid and a Liverpool fan talking on 606 said that 'Gerrard had scored his first goal for Chelsea'.


----------



## PaulB (2 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I've never supported MacKenzie. In fact I've not bought the Sun since they moved to Wapping.
> 
> As for Gerard - he scored an own goal, he was booed and some Liverpool supporters claimed that he was looking for a way out to Chelsea. I stand to be corrected, but I think he handed in a transfer request. Weeks later he was the risen Christ again - but that is what football supporters are like.
> 
> In fact - he did hand in a transfer request following a £32M bid and a Liverpool fan talking on 606 said that 'Gerrard had scored his first goal for Chelsea'.


Yes you have supported MacKahzie; you said you believed he wasn't the pariah he has been proven to be because he was merely reporting the information provided to him by the SYP. I'm not going to be pedantic and trawl this out for you but you most certainly did. I can only assume you got the lies about Liverpool fans booing Gerrard from that same source, as it NEVER happened, regardless of your assertions otherwise. 

I wrote before and I'll write it again; it is INCONCEIVABLE he was booed by Liverpool fans in February of 2005 because he 'handed in a transfer request'. The League Cup final was in February, the European Cup Final at the end of May but you're claiming the Liverpool fans were so mystic, they knew in so much advance that they booed him approximately 12 weeks before the thing you are keen to condemn him for? It's too ridiculous for words. 

You are right to be prepared to stand to be corrected but on this, as on the MacKahzie thing, you are very wrong. 

And the 'Liverpool fan talking on 606' was a WUM, as most of these muppets are but to think he must represent all Liverpool fans is a sad indictment of your thought processes where the Hillsborough disaster is concerned. Seriously, stick to the solid ground of the stuff you know about as you're on a three-way loser here.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2012)

1. hands in transfer request
2. scores own goal
3. not popular
4. wins European cup
5. decides to stay
6. walks on water

(we'll skip the nightclub in Southport thing)

and if you can work out how to use the search engine provided by Cycle Chat, you can read my two posts on McKenzie for yourself. Now get some sleep.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2012)

Our match tonight against Rotherham was called off two minutes before kick off, due to a waterlogged pitch.


----------



## Firestorm (2 Oct 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Our match tonight against Rotherham was called off two minutes before kick off, due to a waterlogged pitch.


I wish ours had been
Down to 10 men after 10 minutes then lost to a 90th minute free kick
And the ref went off injured to be replaced by, what I can only assume, was one of the stewards mum


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2012)

Firestorm said:


> I wish ours had been
> Down to 10 men after 10 minutes then lost to a 90th minute free kick
> And the ref went off injured to be replaced by, what I can only assume, was one of the stewards mum


 


Ahh! I've just realised, your loss http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19709845 has let Burton climb above us!


----------



## thom (3 Oct 2012)

Cracking triple dummy goal - looks like it was conceived down the pub !


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

Why are Newcastle wearing their away kit whilst playing at home?
And Yegods, Bordeaux's kit is simply atrocious... so is the referee's...


----------



## Hitchington (5 Oct 2012)

The 'orns are on a roll; 2 wins on the trot! Hopefully we can make it a hat trick against Boro tomorrow. COYH!


----------



## dan_bo (11 Oct 2012)

Good. 

As long as he avoids kicking people, just reward for growing up a bit.


----------



## beastie (12 Oct 2012)

Bale maybe a great player but he is also a dirty diving c****ing barsteward.


----------



## beastie (12 Oct 2012)

but I am not bitter


----------



## gavgav (14 Oct 2012)

My team (Shrewsbury Town) appeared on live TV today, doesn't happen very often!!!  A 1-0 win over our local rivals Walsall which went down well. Just a pity about the idiots who turned up just for a . 15 arrested, police everywhere, including the helicopter hovering for 5 hours. How much will that all cost??


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Oct 2012)

Accy Stanley lost 3-1 away to Torquay Utd.http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/4996


----------



## beastie (16 Oct 2012)

Is there anything better than watching Adrian Chiles' smug self righteous indignation over the waterlogged pitch.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

beastie said:


> Is there anything better than watching Adrian Chiles' smug self righteous indignation over the waterlogged pitch.


 

He is everything I hate about TV football presenters.


----------



## beastie (16 Oct 2012)

Ain't he a nobber


----------



## Ajay (16 Oct 2012)

I wish he'd accept that he is getting older and wear some glasses - spare us from the pain of watching him gurning at the auto cue.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

glasses or not - he will still gurn at the autocue.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Oct 2012)

What do you expect from a Baggies fan?!
What's this ref been drinking and can I have a pint of whatever it is, please?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2012)

Can anybody tell me what the situation is now? It'll save me having to rewind and listen to Adrian Chumbawumba's waffle.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

postponed....until 4pm tomorrow.


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can anybody tell me what the situation is now? It'll save me having to rewind and listen to Adrian Chumbawumba's waffle.


 
It's been re-scheduled for 4pm tomorrow. What a farce.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Oct 2012)

A lot of Polish fans paid good money for air tickets returning to England tomorrow night and will now miss the game.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

Oh well... Moonraker it is then.


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

The Jogger said:


> A lot of Polish fans paid good money for air tickets returning to England tomorrow night and will now miss the game.


 
 I was gonna say, the whole crowd have to be back in England for work tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> postponed....until 4pm tomorrow.


Cheers!


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> It's been re-scheduled for 4pm tomorrow. What a farce.


What the hell else could they have done?


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> What the hell else could they have done?


 
Close the roof this afternoon.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Close the roof this afternoon.


Sorry, didn't realise they had a roof.


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry, didn't realise they had a roof.


 
No worries.


----------



## PaulB (16 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> What the hell else could they have done?


Put the subs on.


----------



## RedRider (16 Oct 2012)

PaulB said:


> Put the subs on.


Paul, what do you reckon to this interview Torres gave El Pais? Says a lot of nice things about LFC/the city. Reckon he's angling for an unlikely return at some point? Personally I've always liked him and didn't think bad of him for leaving after the farcical goings on at the club.


----------



## Ajay (16 Oct 2012)

I bet Craig Levine is wishing it had pissed down all day in Brussels!


----------



## Typhon (17 Oct 2012)

Love the slow-mo at the beginning of this:



Apparently they didn't close the roof for a cup final in February despite it being -30C and for the opening Euro 2012 game against Greece it was closed when it was +30C and bright sunshine. Now they haven't closed it despite the fact that heavy rainfall was predicted consistently from 3 days beforehand.


----------



## PaulB (17 Oct 2012)

RedRider said:


> Paul, what do you reckon to this interview Torres gave El Pais? Says a lot of nice things about LFC/the city. Reckon he's angling for an unlikely return at some point? Personally I've always liked him and didn't think bad of him for leaving after the farcical goings on at the club.


I'd have him back like a shot.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Oct 2012)

England's kit is just awful. What happened there? And why is the ref wearing pretty much the same colours? Can anybody explain Ashley Cole's haircut? And why is the England midfield giving the ball away in their own half? 

I listened to the radio commentary last night (while frantically casting concrete ahead of the rain) and it was hilarious. Alan Green was having more fun than is good for a chap his size.


----------



## ohnovino (17 Oct 2012)

Vauxhall are running an advert on the boards at the England game, boasting that their new convertible has a roof that can close in 19 seconds


----------



## User482 (17 Oct 2012)

Rooney!


----------



## Maz (17 Oct 2012)

User482 said:


> Rooney!


His 'roof' was closed off last season, right?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Oct 2012)

still 1-0 up with less than half an hour left. England surviving all kinds of pressure. Defoe has just missed a sitter and been replaced by Welbeck. If it stays like this I can't see us not qualifying for Brazil.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Oct 2012)

Welbeck does brilliantly, passes to Rooney, who misses an open goal. This is torture. If England score another goal they can start taking samba lessons.


----------



## User482 (17 Oct 2012)

Arse.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Oct 2012)

Poland score. You can't say they don't deserve it, but this game should have been over five minutes ago. The next 20 minutes are going to be fraught.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2012)

You see, the thing I really shouldn't have done when I got in from a little ride was come on this thread before watching the recording! Dumbest thing of the day.


----------



## Maz (18 Oct 2012)

Sheffield United...cheapest team to support in the Football League!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19927299
I prefer to call it 'Best value for money', being a Blade.
Altogether now, "_Who ate all the pies? Who ate all the pies?_..."


----------



## on the road (18 Oct 2012)

I might start watching womens football, they're the cheapest.


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Oct 2012)

86 pages....?


----------



## Beebo (19 Oct 2012)

Well the olympic spirit has well and truly been extinguished after the shocking scenes with Leeds and Sheffield tonight. When will football supporters ever learn? What a cowardly act to blind side the keeper and smash him in the face.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> Well the olympic spirit has well and truly been extinguished after the shocking scenes with Leeds and Sheffield tonight. When will football supporters ever learn? What a cowardly act to blind side the keeper and smash him in the face.


 

What a stupid act when your picture is all over the internet, your facebook (now offline) was soon found by all and sundry, your mate posts on your timeline to confirm it was you, and you're already on an extended banning order for breaking a previous banning order for rioting


_"That's why he's going down..that's why he's going down..."_


----------



## mark st1 (19 Oct 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## on the road (20 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> Well the olympic spirit has well and truly been extinguished after the shocking scenes with Leeds and Sheffield tonight. When will football supporters ever learn? What a cowardly act to blind side the keeper and smash him in the face.


Although I don't condone what the thug did, but the way the goalkeeper went down you'd think he'd been floored by Mike Tyson


----------



## Ajay (20 Oct 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


How true


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Oct 2012)

on the road said:


> Although I don't condone what the thug did, but the way the goalkeeper went down you'd think he'd been floored by Mike Tyson


 
I dunno, I've been blindsided like that before, its a total shock to the system. if he's caught his nose that 'll really hurt too.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Oct 2012)

on the road said:


> Although I don't condone what the thug did, but the way the goalkeeper went down you'd think he'd been floored by Mike Tyson


That was a fair old whack, the guy used both hands and followed through. You'd have a job staying on your feet if it was unexpected and you weren't braced for it.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2012)

Cant believe they havent nabbed him yet ? he seemed to revel in his new found fame when he jumped back in to the crowd ! Dont see why Sky couldnt keep a camera fixed on him and tell the bobbies or stewards where he was ? it was assault plain and simple.

"WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM, WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM".


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Oct 2012)

Looks like Rio is going to feel the warm glow of the bosses hairdryer -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...shirt-says-embarrassed-Sir-Alex-Ferguson.html


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Cant believe they havent nabbed him yet ? he seemed to revel in his new found fame when he jumped back in to the crowd ! Dont see why Sky couldnt keep a camera fixed on him and tell the bobbies or stewards where he was ? it was assault plain and simple.
> 
> "WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM, WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM".


 

BBC are saying the man moron has been identified.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looks like Rio is going to feel the warm glow of the bosses hairdryer -
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...shirt-says-embarrassed-Sir-Alex-Ferguson.html


 
Ouch thats gonna go down well ! I heard Fergie on Talksport on Friday saying that all the team were going to wear the kick it out t-shirt so im sure the hairdryer will be in full on HOT mode. what an idiot rightly or wrongly everyone at that club knows Fergie wont be embarrased by any player Beckham Stam etc all got shipped out for giving it the biggun.


----------



## Ajay (20 Oct 2012)

Rio and the other boycotters are showing up Kick it Out for what it is - a silly box ticking exercise.
Kick it Out - yeh, for 4 weeks, ffs!
Listen to John Barnes, he tells it how it is.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2012)

Ajay said:


> Rio and the other boycotters are showing up Kick it Out for what it is - a silly box ticking exercise.
> Kick it Out - yeh, for 4 weeks, ffs!
> Listen to John Barnes, he tells it how it is.


 
So true ! although im shocked do you mean the players dont mean it 

Next you will be telling me that handshake at the start of the game is just for show


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2012)

Fergie interview on MOTD after the game "Rio will be dealt with dont you worry about that"


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2012)

Accy Stanley were well and truly shafted at Oxford Utd! 
http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/5008


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2012)

We left it late... but we won.


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2012)

Ajay said:


> Rio and the other boycotters are showing up Kick it Out for what it is - a silly box ticking exercise.
> Kick it Out - yeh, for 4 weeks, ffs!
> Listen to John Barnes, he tells it how it is.


Indeed, if they had all wore their shirts as sheep like Ferguson wanted would anyone be talking about it today? Quite shocked he stuck his oar in the way he did, maybe they should question why the players feel this way instead of forcing them wear token T-shirts.

[Edit] just to add his comment that he would 'deal with it' didn't set him in a good light "Im just off to bully him into wearing a T-shirt next time to stop these other people bullying him"


----------



## mangaman (21 Oct 2012)

Norwich won at last - Arsenal as well.

Sad to see Paul Lambert at Villa sttuggling below us - they're such a big club.

Great game Spurs / Chelsea - Di Matteo is my new hero. He,
's finally got them playing great to watch football


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Oct 2012)

mangaman said:


> Norwich won at last - Arsenal as well.
> 
> Sad to see Paul Lambert at Villa sttuggling below us - they're such a big club.
> 
> ...


I wonder how long it will be before Roman sacks him?


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder how long it will be before Roman sacks him?


 
You never know he could last the season out...


----------



## on the road (21 Oct 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> You never know he could last the season out...


And pigs will fly


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2012)

mangaman said:


> Norwich won at last - Arsenal as well.
> 
> Sad to see Paul Lambert at Villa sttuggling below us - they're such a big club.



Villa v Norwich next Saturday ......... Come on you YELLOWS !!!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (22 Oct 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy Stanley were well and truly shafted at Oxford Utd!
> http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/5008


http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/5008
A shame that cos Stanley's away form had been great up to then!!


----------



## on the road (22 Oct 2012)

Mr Ferguson cuts his nose to spite his face.

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2012-10-22/ferdinand-dropped-after-anti-racism-t-shirt-snub/


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2012)

on the road said:


> Mr Ferguson cuts his nose to spite his face.
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2012-10-22/ferdinand-dropped-after-anti-racism-t-shirt-snub/


 
Who knows eh. one thing I am sure of though- i'm not looking forward to the Chelsea game. No.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Oct 2012)

Comical he wouldnt have played anyway not with the Chelski game coming up.


----------



## Typhon (22 Oct 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Comical he wouldnt have played anyway not with the Chelski game coming up.


 
Exactly, he's just being rested. Rio never plays 2 games in 4 days anyway, not with his age and back problems.

But "Fergie drops Rio" makes a much better headline than the truth.


----------



## Typhon (23 Oct 2012)




----------



## Doseone (23 Oct 2012)

Gutted for Celtic, so close to a great result.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Oct 2012)

Ajay said:


> Rio and the other boycotters are showing up Kick it Out for what it is - a silly box ticking exercise.
> Kick it Out - yeh, for 4 weeks, ffs!
> Listen to John Barnes, he tells it how it is.


 
Exactly fella', the...erm hairdryer didn't exactly come out did it? And the reason being is that Ferguson is a true gent and no doubt listened to the rationale of one of his most respected players.

I personally respect the fact that some black players refused to carry out this token gesture at the same time as a former England captain is reprimanded by his own club to the tune of ...oh, wait for it, no extra games, a fine and a full endorsement of his racist behaviour by handing him back the captaincy. What a fantastic message Chelsea FC have sent out and what a double-standard on the part of the FA regarding Suarez and then Terry. How many games did Barton get banned for again?

I've said before that I don't believe Terry is a racist but you don't have to be a violent man to commit a violent act. He deserved and should have been punished severely and he hasn't been much to the disgrace of the footballing authorities and Chelsea FC.

We're heading back in the wrong direction...


----------



## defy-one (23 Oct 2012)

Great result tonight. Came back from 2-0 down, to win 3-2 
Even better that we didn't have to rely on old man Ferdinand


----------



## mark st1 (23 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> Great result tonight. Came back from 2-0 down, to win 3-2
> Even better that we didn't have to rely on old man Ferdinand


 
You mean gave them a 2-0 lead just to tease them  even getting the goal machine Jonny Evans to net one


----------



## Maz (25 Oct 2012)

"¡Gol!, ¡gol!, ¡gol!, ¡gol!, ¡gol!, ¡gol! ¡gol!, ¡gol!, ¡gol!, ¡gol!, ¡gol de España!,¡gol de España!..."  
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20076122


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Oct 2012)

Mrs CP was watching the soccer last night*, and I caught a bit of an interview with one of the pundits. I swear to you he spoke clearly in English, but I didn't understand a bloody word of it.

* I was reading a book about bike repair


----------



## Maz (25 Oct 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> Mrs CP was watching the *soccer* last night...


STOP!
I think you mean "football".


----------



## RedRider (25 Oct 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> Mrs CP was watching the soccer last night*, and I caught a bit of an interview with one of the pundits. I swear to you he spoke clearly in English, but *I didn't understand a bloody word of it*.
> 
> * I was reading a book about bike repair


I love football - greatest game on the planet - but 'at the end of the day' struggle to comprehend most TV pundits too. The guy himself probably didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Oct 2012)

RedRider said:


> I love football - greatest game on the planet - but 'at the end of the day' struggle to comprehend most TV pundits too. The guy himself probably didn't know what he was talking about.


 
[Goes to ask Mrs CP who the pundit was]


.....Gary Neville....?


----------



## RedRider (25 Oct 2012)

He's one of the better one's so I guess it must be you


----------



## PaulB (26 Oct 2012)

That team from wherever the hell they're from brought more fans the 1500-2000 miles to Anfield last night than Blackburn Rovers bring from 35 miles!


----------



## RedRider (26 Oct 2012)

PaulB said:


> That team from wherever the hell they're from brought more fans the 1500-2000 miles to Anfield last night than Blackburn Rovers bring from 35 miles!


Any good banter in town? I expect Slater Street was heaving.


----------



## PaulB (26 Oct 2012)

RedRider said:


> Any good banter in town? I expect Slater Street was heaving.


Only go in to town about twice a season and this week wasn't one of them so can't elucidate about last night. Always love a town session when we play Everton, but not when it's on a Sunday at midday! They can push us so far, but we're at the end of a straining leash as it is!


----------



## MarkF (31 Oct 2012)

Arsenal at home in the QF's of the league cup, full house at Valley Parade and straight forward route to the Semi Final.


----------



## mark st1 (31 Oct 2012)

Cant believe the results this cup has thown up this week ??? talk about high scoring games. Fair play to Chelski id say they deserved tonights result. Not sure Cahill's was over the line  lol


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

Top of the table ..... Arsenal didn't turn up to the races


----------



## Mugshot (3 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Top of the table ..... Arsenal didn't turn up to the races


Twas rather easy wasn't it, could have stuck a few more past them. Think maybe Utd felt a bit sorry for them after last seasons drubbing.


----------



## on the road (3 Nov 2012)

It just goes to show that there's hardly any Man U supporters in Manchester.


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

That old chestnut .... Ha ha ha!!
Most liverpool supporters are down South.
Chelski supporters live in East London & Essex
Arsenal have more supporters in France


----------



## MarkF (3 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> STOP!
> I think you mean "football".


 
"Soccer" is British name for football, later adopted by Americans.


----------



## Get In The Van (3 Nov 2012)

Good, if not hard fought win for the Hibs, sit top of the league tonight although the lesser greens have 2 games in hand and are only a point behind. still, it feels good looking down on you all!


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> That old chestnut .... Ha ha ha!!
> Most liverpool supporters are down South.
> Chelski supporters live in East London & Essex
> Arsenal have more supporters in France


 
Gets boring doesnt it i grew up in the 80's when everyone supported Liverpool because they were the "in team" as in the Chelski,Man City of today. I got abused on a daily basis at school by the southern plastic Scousers who had never been and still probably never have been anywhere near Anfield. My grandad took me to watch Man Utd and i loved the place so thats who i stayed with ive never lived remotley near Manchester but my Grandad was from there so that kind of stuck. Ive since been to 250-300 games spending hours before the game in the Bishops Blaize singing our hearts out and then standing for 90 minutes in the Stretford End was some of the best days of my life until kids rent cycling life etc took over and with the distance family numbers makes the whole day out a good few hundred quid. Me and the youngest still go to a couple of games a season and he loves it so thats another "Plastic Southern Manc" for the future abusers.

Luckily as a group of fans we dont care just to cheer ourselves up we just spend a few hours walking round the museum at Old Trafford looking at all the trophies


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

Ha ha ..... Hoping to get some tickets for xmas time. Didn't get a chance last season as sprog 2 had GCSE's.
80% of my friends & family support Liverpool. 10% have been to a game!
You'll always walk alone,with Giros in your hands ....walk on Walk on


----------



## on the road (4 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> You'll always walk alone,with Giros in your hands ....walk on Walk on


That old chestnut again, it gets boring after a whileIn case you don't know Manchester has high unemployment as well, but you wouldn't know because you don't live anywhere near Manchester.


----------



## Davehateshills (4 Nov 2012)

I grew up in the era of Liverpool dominance when all of my friends latched on to them. I think I must have wanted to be different, I wanted to support the underdog so I ended up supporting Manchester United. My lasting first memory of this was the 1977 FA Cup Final, I was 8 and was the only United fan in a room full of Liverpool fans (8 year old's can be so evil) We won the cup that year and I was beaten up by my so called friends my own front room! That confirmed me to years of misery as Liverpool swept all before them until we bought a certain player from Leeds called Eric. The rest as they say is history.........


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

on the road said:


> That old chestnut again, it gets boring after a whileIn case you don't know Manchester has high unemployment as well, but you wouldn't know because you don't live anywhere near Manchester.



Yes i was aware of that as i have family friends that live in Hale,and on occasion visit Manchester on business .... So i may not live there ....


----------



## PaulB (4 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Yes i was aware of that as i have family friends that live in Hale,and on occasion visit Manchester on business .... So i may not live there ....


But you are incredibly tedious.


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> But you are incredibly tedious.



Oh my ... Pram toys OUT! Ha ha


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> But you are incredibly tedious.


 
How ?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 Nov 2012)




----------



## dellzeqq (4 Nov 2012)

so. This is it. Good v. Evil........possibly
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...aw-mk-dons-afc-wimbledon?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> so. This is it. Good v. Evil........possibly
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...aw-mk-dons-afc-wimbledon?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487


 
It was always going to happen at some point though it may, still, not be this year...


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2012)

Suarez goal is a contender for goal of the month..


----------



## mark st1 (5 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Suarez goal is a contender for goal of the month..


 
As much as i cant stand the little bleeder the way he took that ball out of the air was unbelievable tekkers !


----------



## Mugshot (5 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Suarez goal is a contender for goal of the month..


I didn't think I'd see a better goal than Cabayes' in the same game, quite magnificent.


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2012)

Mugshot said:


> I didn't think I'd see a better goal than Cabayes' in the same game, quite magnificent.


Yep that was good as well..


----------



## RedRider (5 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Suarez goal is a contender for goal of the month..








It's not just his talent but the way he takes everything thrown at him (literally at some away grounds) and uses it to drive himself on. He's a tenacious, competitive little get and I love him.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Nov 2012)

Steady on mate it was a class goal lets not over do it now lol


----------



## sheva (5 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> so. This is it. Good v. Evil........possibly
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...aw-mk-dons-afc-wimbledon?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487


link is from 2010, and it didn`t happen. as I recall only one of them won their replay.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2012)

sheva said:


> link is from 2010, and it didn`t happen. as I recall only one of them won their replay.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/nov/04/mk-dons-afc-wimbledon-fa-cup?INTCMP=SRCH sorry - I was going from print to electronic! Link above.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Nov 2012)

Chicharitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Manonabike (11 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Chicharitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


 
Yeah, hopefully SAF start playing him more regularly or he will be on his way. 

Chicharito is a far better player than Welbeck.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Manonabike said:


> Yeah, hopefully SAF start playing him more regularly or he will be on his way.
> 
> Chicharito is a far better player than Welbeck.


 
Your right he is better than Welbeck however im yet to see Chicharito start a game and play aswell as he does when he comes on as a sub. The super sub tag is a crappy but it seems to be Hernandez's most productive way in to many games


----------



## Manonabike (11 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Your right he is better than Welbeck however im yet to see Chicharito start a game and play aswell as he does when he comes on as a sub. The super sub tag is a crappy but it seems to be Hernandez's most productive way in to many games


 
I agree that he is most effective as a sub but don't forget that only two seasons ago he scored a bunch of goals where he played most matches from the start. I think he needs more time and he will come good. He is very young and obviously he studies games from the bench, like Solsager (Norwegian player whose name I can never spell correctly ) We don't know if Chicharito would be happy being a super sub, probably not.

SAF has p***sed a few young players off with immense potential and I would hate to lose Chicharito. I think Rooney should be spending more time on the bench and that would do him good I think. He is that type of person that comes out fighting but when he feels he owns his place in the team he gets lazy and erratic. Not long ego he played for United on a Saturday and was substituted rather early, he then played for England and was also substituted early..... as he was coming off I saw his face and I got the feeling the following game he would come out fighting and he did..... played very very well and scored two goals ( I still don't like him in a Man Ute shirt though) He should have been given the boot when he held the club to ransom in MHO.


----------



## Hitchington (11 Nov 2012)

Good day for the 'orns yesterday. Real good day  *smug*


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Agreed on Rooney certainly doesnt look to intrested so far this season. Chicharito wont be sold im pretty sure of that (fingers crossed lol) he loves Man Utd and seems to enjoy playing in the prem and your right his first season he was in top form last season a little dip but good to see him not giving up and banging goals in for fun. As SAF said he has earnt a start next week so lets see if he keeps his word lol

The Rooney saga i still cant get the little nag out of my head that it wasnt a publicity stunt for the Glazers benifit to make them sit up and take note of the un-happiness within the club aswell as amongst the supporters ?? (although im pretty sure they knew about the supporters lol)

For me Nani should be on his way out consistant under performing poor crossing poor decision making etc and im still not a Cleverley fan but its a shame Anderson doesnt have Cleverley's pace and fitness.

Nani and £20 000 000 for Bale yes please now that would be a deal


----------



## PaulB (11 Nov 2012)

Cheeses sliced. Why don't the Commodores from dahn sarf get a room on the Man Ure website instead of campaigning to turn this into a fank-west about them?


----------



## Manonabike (11 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Agreed on Rooney certainly doesnt look to intrested so far this season. Chicharito wont be sold im pretty sure of that (fingers crossed lol) he loves Man Utd and seems to enjoy playing in the prem and your right his first season he was in top form last season a little dip but good to see him not giving up and banging goals in for fun. As SAF said he has earnt a start next week so lets see if he keeps his word lol
> 
> The Rooney saga i still cant get the little nag out of my head that it wasnt a publicity stunt for the Glazers benifit to make them sit up and take note of the un-happiness within the club aswell as amongst the supporters ?? (although im pretty sure they knew about the supporters lol)
> 
> ...


 
The thing that worries me with Chicharito is that there are already clubs happy to give him regular football and we know that players pretty much dictate what happens...... so if he wants to go he will go.

Not sure Rooney's threats to go was a publicity stunt. He was definitely right about the club not showing ambition and buying at the lower end of the market. Chicharito was the only player out of 5 or 6 players they bought that was worthy of a Man Ute shirt. 

As for the Glazers, they will not let go for a while yet...... as much as SAF has done for the club he is partly the reason the Glazers will stay longer. The team is nowhere as strong as it was a few years ago..... they sold EGOnaldo bought Valencia and then what? No chance to win the Champions League again IMHO. Last year the team over achieved thanks to SAF. 

Yes, Nani should go and he is playing like he knows he is going. There was some potential there when he first came but he was played too much on the left when his best position was on the right and then he stopped developing. Anderson is another that should go, not because he is a bad player but he is injury prone and everytime he plays I feel he will get injured again. Cleverly needs time and I hope by the end of next season we will know better..... he is a late developer.

Bale is a terrific player and I would love him at Man Ute but we need another CM badly. Moldrish (spelling) was the player but SAF got scared of loosing his underpants in another deal with Spurs I think  - We should let Spurs handle the sale of our players as we seem to be given them away lately


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> Cheeses sliced. Why don't the Commodores from dahn sarf get a room on the Man Ure website instead of campaigning to turn this into a fank-west about them?


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Manonabike said:


> The thing that worries me with Chicharito is that there are already clubs happy to give him regular football and we know that players pretty much dictate what happens...... so if he wants to go he will go.
> 
> Not sure Rooney's threats to go was a publicity stunt. He was definitely right about the club not showing ambition and buying at the lower end of the market. Chicharito was the only player out of 5 or 6 players they bought that was worthy of a Man Ute shirt.
> 
> ...


 
Your right on Nani he is playing the Ronaldo way now as in just turning up wont be here long i just cant see us getting good money for him now and to lose money on what seemed a good prospect when he was bought is a bit of a kick in the preverbials ! Your deffinatly right on the centre midfield role crying out for a young Scholes replacement and Modric would have fitted in perfectly with Carrick or Fletcher (if he can stay fit) playing the holding role. We certainly need a playmaker Nick Powell looks a good investment he can play a good pass and has the shot of a mule. However weather he will be happy playing League Cup / FA Cup games and the odd League appearence remains to be seen ?

Wesley Sneijder would have been a good buy a couple of seasons ago however 28 now although not past it certainly aint getting any younger.

However Jack Wilshire im sure will wise up by the end of the season and will leave the Goons just like the rest so if he stays fit for the remainder of this season he would be an excellent buy.


----------



## Manonabike (11 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Your right on Nani he is playing the Ronaldo way now as in just turning up wont be here long i just cant see us getting good money for him now and to lose money on what seemed a good prospect when he was bought is a bit of a kick in the preverbials ! Your deffinatly right on the centre midfield role crying out for a young Scholes replacement and Modric would have fitted in perfectly with Carrick or Fletcher (if he can stay fit) playing the holding role. We certainly need a playmaker Nick Powell looks a good investment he can play a good pass and has the shot of a mule. However weather he will be happy playing League Cup / FA Cup games and the odd League appearence remains to be seen ?
> 
> Wesley Sneijder would have been a good buy a couple of seasons ago however 28 now although not past it certainly aint getting any younger.
> 
> However Jack Wilshire im sure will wise up by the end of the season and will leave the Goons just like the rest so if he stays fit for the remainder of this season he would be an excellent buy.


Wesley Sneijder is indeed a great player but his salary demands are too high for us I think.

We will never replace Scholes really, like we will never replace EGOnaldo - but SAF always comes up with a new player / system that gives us the edge in the PL.

Hopefully Nick Powell does well and makes the first team regularly, that what they bought him for.

Jack Wislshire is a player to brake the bank for..... like Rooney was when he came to us.


----------



## musa (11 Nov 2012)

Nani was the shadow of ronaldo and always has been. With Rooney ATM he's more settled in the man utd club so your best playing him more central in the midfield in front of the two strikers. He's not getting any younger so let him be. Rid valencia absolutely useless he's one dimensional w


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Nov 2012)

the mention of Anderson upthread puts me in mind of Jan Molby.





what other footballers have confounded the physical stereotype


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Nani was the shadow of ronaldo and always has been. With Rooney ATM he's more settled in the man utd club so your best playing him more central in the midfield in front of the two strikers. He's not getting any younger so let him be. Rid valencia absolutely useless he's one dimensional w


 
Valencia is one dimensional ????? Are you talking the team Valencia i take it  he is a class act mate he can skin most defenders in Europe i seem to remember him mugging off Cashley Cole in the Prem 2 weeks ago and if you listen to the pundits Cole is one of the best left backs in the world  Valencia would be one of the first on my team sheet every week solid reliable pace and a deadly final ball.


----------



## PaulB (11 Nov 2012)

Dellzeqq about to go in to 'I seem to remember...' mode.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Former Real Madrid legend Puskas  near the end of his carrear im thinking lol


----------



## musa (11 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Valencia is one dimensional ????? Are you talking the team Valencia i take it  he is a class act mate he can skin most defenders in Europe i seem to remember him mugging off Cashley Cole in the Prem 2 weeks ago and if you listen to the pundits Cole is one of the best left backs in the world  Valencia would be one of the first on my team sheet every week solid reliable pace and a deadly final ball.




Exactly that. Does exactly what it says on the tin. So one dimensional. 

Well for me mark he is 
Bale for instance is a flanker but he has more to offer what else has Valencia got to offer? 

Apart from crosses and running down the flank and the odd tippy toes


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2012)

Agreed Valencia isnt as good as Bale as a versatile player however Bale was originally played as a left back was he not ?? but Valencia he is up there with the best in PL as an attacking force when it comes to speed ,crossing ,ball control tippy toes etc and as an out and out winger id say thats his main job.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Nov 2012)

Cobblers!!! http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php?main=stats/report.php


----------



## Manonabike (12 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Nani was the shadow of ronaldo and always has been. With Rooney ATM he's more settled in the man utd club so your best playing him more central in the midfield in front of the two strikers. He's not getting any younger so let him be. Rid valencia absolutely useless he's one dimensional w


 
I don't disagree with that, Nani was never going to match Egonaldo and it would have been wrong to expect that. Egonaldo was one of the best player in the world. Still I still think he has the technical ability to do better but his decision making is atrocious sometimes.

However, I don't agree with your views on Valencia. I think he's a very good player indeed. He has pace, technical ability, vision, a good football brain. In addition to that he can do a job as a right back..... in other words a dream player for any manager. He has improved a lot since he came and he is also more consistent. The only question that he still has to answer is how he does in really big matches..... he went missing in the last Champions League Final against Barcelona..... but even Egonaldo used to go missing in big matches. 



dellzeqq said:


> the mention of Anderson upthread puts me in mind of Jan Molby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jan Molby? Now you are talking at different level. Molby was the man capable to control any match by himself. A wonderful player that I can only compare to somebody like Xabi. However, I'm not sure how he would have coped in the modern game, not only fast but also more technical. Probably he could have done brilliantly..... definitely he would have appreciated the playing surfaces of the modern game. I used to coach my son around Molbi's role in the team so much that he became a Liverpool fan while I'm a Man Ute fan


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2012)

@dellzeqq

Well, looks like AFC V Franchise is gonna happen. Franchise 3-0 up at half time.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Nov 2012)

I saw that. It will make Roma v. Lazio look like a cakewalk.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Nov 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/nov/13/england-roy-hodgson-wilfried-zaha 

apparently Wilfred Zaha should be so keen to play for England that he would cycle to the training camp! Lawks! Steady on, Roy!

Zaha is also qualified to play for the Ivory Coast. In case Roy's missed this - they're the top team in Africa. See also Didier Drogbal Yaya Toure and Gervinho.


----------



## green1 (14 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> In case Roy's missed this - they're the top team in Africa. See also Didier Drogbal Yaya Toure and *Gervinho*.


You lost me right there.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Nov 2012)

he scored twice in the last World Cup. That's twice more than Rooney, twice as many times as all the England forwards put together, and only one less than the entire England team.


----------



## green1 (14 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> he scored twice in the last World Cup. That's twice more than Rooney, twice as many times as all the England forwards put together, and only one less than the entire England team.


With Woy Hodgson as your manager I'm surprised England scored that many to be honest.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> With Woy Hodgson as your manager I'm surprised England scored that many to be honest.


ahem


----------



## Typhon (14 Nov 2012)

Actually it's infinitely less - he didn't score any goals at the world cup.

And Roy Hodgson wasn't manager at the last World Cup.


----------



## green1 (14 Nov 2012)

Yeah okay I got confused with the Euro's, take pity, My mum was 5 last time Wales went to the world cup.


----------



## mangaman (14 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I saw that. It will make Roma v. Lazio look like a cakewalk.


 
Indeedy : hopefully it will make Barca-Real Madrid look like a friendly - I think we should organise a huge Wimbledon posse and travel to Milton Keynes.

I remember living in Tooting, just round the corner from Plough Lane - 'Arry Bassett hoofball at Plough Lane and the Greyhound Derby at Wimbledon Dogs - great nights out.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Nov 2012)

Ah! The good old days...


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Nov 2012)

mangaman said:


> Indeedy : hopefully it will make Barca-Real Madrid look like a friendly - I think we should organise a huge Wimbledon posse and travel to Milton Keynes.
> 
> I remember living in Tooting, just round the corner from Plough Lane - 'Arry Bassett hoofball at Plough Lane and the Greyhound Derby at Wimbledon Dogs - great nights out.


I'll see your Dave Bassett and raise you Les Henley

sadly I'm banned from Milton Keynes. LonJoGers may recall my transit of that accursed town was under strict supervision (TC being deputed to keep a close eye on me) and on condition that I did not put a foot on the tarmac.


----------



## mangaman (14 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> sadly I'm banned from Milton Keynes. LonJoGers may recall my transit of that accursed town was under strict supervision (TC being deputed to keep a close eye on me) and on condition that I did not put a foot on the tarmac.


 
Go on - why are you banned.

I quite fancy being banned from there too.

When I worked in Mitcham, I had fond memories of meeting old geezers who were lifelong Wimbledon fans at work.

I remember when Robbie Earl scored for Jamaica in the World Cup in 1998. A group of octogenarians were practically weeping with joy at seeing a Wimbledon player score at a WC final.

They had an unfortunate tendancy for casual racism usually, but thought Robbie, Fashanu, Efan Ekoku etc were "smashing lads".

Happy days.


----------



## musa (14 Nov 2012)

Looks like ibrahimovic has dismantled England


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Looks like ibrahimovic has dismantled England


 

That was an amazing goal.
Sheer class.


----------



## defy-one (14 Nov 2012)

Amazing goal!!! Has to be of the season


----------



## Glow worm (14 Nov 2012)

Even supporting England, I still wanted that ball to go in as it looped through the air. Genius - unbelievable goal!


----------



## defy-one (14 Nov 2012)

I hate LFC .... but congratulations Stevie G on 100 caps :legend


----------



## musa (14 Nov 2012)

Did you read ibrahimovic comment about Steve? To leave Lfc and go abroad


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2012)

That last goal was a belter!


----------



## Maz (14 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> That last goal was a belter!


It was brilliant. Couldn't believe my eyes!


----------



## defy-one (14 Nov 2012)

Poor Stevie ... could have gone to Chelski or into Europe. Probably picked up a league medal and maybe a Champions League trophy ..... but he couldn't leave his beloved Liver Building.

Anyone remember Ivan Lendl ... talented tennis player,but he never won Wimbledon


----------



## ASC1951 (14 Nov 2012)

Glow worm said:


> Even supporting England, I still wanted that ball to go in as it looped through the air. Genius - unbelievable goal!


Me too. Great player and an absolutely fabulous goal!

And to think some of the numpties here call it Wendyball.


----------



## RedRider (14 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Poor Stevie ... could have gone to Chelski or into Europe. Probably picked up a league medal and maybe a Champions League trophy ..... but he couldn't leave his beloved Liver Building.


Yeah, but it means so much more playing for, and supporting, your local club. Well in, Steven.


----------



## defy-one (14 Nov 2012)

Hmmm yes .... to finish your career midtable and not a single premiership medal ..... giggsy did offer to loan him one (12)!


----------



## PaulB (15 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Poor Stevie ... could have gone to Chelski or into Europe. Probably picked up a league medal and maybe a Champions League trophy ..... but he couldn't leave his beloved Liver Building.
> 
> Anyone remember Ivan Lendl ... talented tennis player,but he never won Wimbledon


Don't be a pillock. His auntie COULD have been born with bollocks and been his uncle. He DID pick up a Champions League trophy (and a UEFA cup and several FA and League Cups) but don't let that derail you from your petty-minded nonsense, eh?


----------



## defy-one (15 Nov 2012)

Can you point his Premiership medal out? No .... thought not!!! Ha ha ha ha


----------



## PaulB (15 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Can you point his Premiership medal out? No .... thought not!!! Ha ha ha ha


It was respectfully requested you refrain from making a pillock of yourself and then you go and disport yourself like a 13 year-old. And laugh at your own 'witticism'.


----------



## defy-one (15 Nov 2012)

I think it's hilarious that a scouse supporter gets so wound up over his teams inability to stay in the top 4 and decides it's easier to have a go at a fellow poster ....... knock yourself out mate!


----------



## Manonabike (15 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Poor Stevie ... could have gone to Chelski or into Europe. Probably picked up a league medal and maybe a Champions League trophy ..... but he couldn't leave his beloved Liver Building.
> 
> Anyone remember Ivan Lendl ... talented tennis player,but he never won Wimbledon


 
Maybe poor Steve to some but he wants to win things with his club and that is commendable in an era that players seek big contracts ahead of fulfilling childhood dreams of winning trophies with their beloved teams.

I do remember Ivan Lendl, current Andy Murray's coach. I think he won the other 3 grand slams..... He was a player based on hard work more than natural talent, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## PaulB (15 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> I think it's hilarious that a scouse supporter gets so wound up over his teams inability to stay in the top 4 and decides it's easier to have a go at a fellow poster ....... knock yourself out mate!


No you don't. You've been outed and resort to cranking one out. That's crossed the line into being pathetic.


----------



## simon.r (15 Nov 2012)

Ryan Giggs has announced that his wife has left him, taking half of everything. She now has 6 more Premier League medals than Stevie Gerrard.


----------



## simon.r (15 Nov 2012)

Just to change tack, this is good blog, following mainly non-league clubs: http://stickypalms.blogspot.co.uk/ I'm biased as the author and I have a number of mutal friends, but I reckon many fans of the less glamorous side of the game would enjoy it.


----------



## User482 (15 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> Yeah, but it means so much more playing for, and supporting, your local club. Well in, Steven.


Gerrard's an Everton fan, isn't he?


----------



## RedRider (15 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> Gerrard's an Everton fan, isn't he?


Nah. There's a pic of him in an Everton kit somewhere which he blames on an uncle. It's a form of child abuse really. I have a pic of my nephew wrapped in a Liverpool scarf to his dad's annoyance. Poor lad still turned out a Blue, which is a form of child abuse.
In any case, my local support quip was a cheap dig at defy.


----------



## User482 (15 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> Nah. There's a pic of him in an Everton kit somewhere which he blames on an uncle. It's a form of child abuse really. I have a pic of my nephew wrapped in a Liverpool scarf to his dad's annoyance. Poor lad still turned out a Blue, which is a form of child abuse.
> In any case, my local support quip was a cheap dig at defy.


Mind you, Gerrard probably wouldn't get in Everton's team right now...


----------



## defy-one (15 Nov 2012)

Opinions count for shoot .... liverpool have been struggling for many years and will never be a top 4 club again.
You'll never walk alone or own your own home .... walk on walk on!


----------



## RedRider (15 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> Mind you, Gerrard probably wouldn't get in Everton's team right now...


He's just too hard for them.

Taking a lead from simon.r's non-league ramble, I seem to think you're a bit of a bognor supporter? Gutted how you snuck past Dulwich last season. Doing alright in the premier too. But Whitehawk? My word...


----------



## StuAff (15 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> and will never be a top 4 club again.


 
Got a time machine have you?


----------



## defy-one (15 Nov 2012)

Just a calculator ..... it's a money game and Liverpool don't have enough


----------



## RedRider (15 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Opinions count for s*** .... liverpool have been struggling for many years and will never be a top 4 club again.
> You'll never walk alone or own your own home .... walk on walk on!


Do we eat rats as well? Your lot should sing about your own team for once. Talk about an inferiority complex. Sheesh.


----------



## User482 (15 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> He's just too hard for them.
> 
> Taking a lead from simon.r's non-league ramble, I seem to think you're a bit of a bognor supporter? Gutted how you snuck past Dulwich last season. Doing alright in the premier too. But Whitehawk? My word...



West ham. I suspect that right now is as good as it will get this season!


----------



## StuAff (15 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Just a calculator ..... it's a money game and Liverpool don't have enough


 
Past performance is no indication of future results....particularly with financial fair play regulations coming in.


----------



## RedRider (15 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> West ham. I suspect that right now is as good as it will get this season!


Ah, fair enough, was getting you mixed up. How's Big Sam-style football going down? Results are good but he doesn't seem like a West Ham man to me.


----------



## User482 (16 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> Ah, fair enough, was getting you mixed up. How's Big Sam-style football going down? Results are good but he doesn't seem like a West Ham man to me.


I'm not keen. Hopefully we'll get Di Canio in a couple of years.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Nov 2012)

StuAff said:


> Past performance is no indication of future results....particularly with financial fair play regulations coming in.


says the Pompey supporter! Keep believing, Stu, keep believing!


----------



## StuAff (16 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> says the Pompey supporter! Keep believing, Stu, keep believing!


Says the Arsenal supporter.....


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Nov 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...ardsons-european-football-papers-review-video 
James Richardson on top form. The Stan Collymore joke is a delight


----------



## Doseone (17 Nov 2012)

Hughes out.


----------



## defy-one (17 Nov 2012)

Citeh demolished Villa
Heard Chelski were loosing to WBA ???


----------



## Spartak (17 Nov 2012)

Norwich 1 Utd 0 ............. 

............ what a WIN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## defy-one (17 Nov 2012)

Damn Damn and Damnation to hell!!!!


----------



## Glow worm (17 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> Norwich 1 Utd 0 .............
> 
> ............ what a WIN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maz (17 Nov 2012)

Blades won again!


----------



## PaulB (17 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> Norwich 1 Utd 0 .............
> 
> ............ what a WIN !!!!!!!!!


A weeping and a wailing and a gnashing of the teeth throughout the home counties.


----------



## defy-one (17 Nov 2012)

Enjoy it folks ... we don't lose often


----------



## dan_bo (17 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Enjoy it folks ... we don't lose often



Yeah only three times in twelve! Nob all innit!


----------



## Stephenite (17 Nov 2012)

Breaking news..

Ken Dodd has been arrested in the Jimmy Savile case.

A woman of south American origin claims he raped her 25 years ago:

".. and I have evidence to prove it." said Mrs. Suarez.


----------



## defy-one (18 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Yeah only three times in twelve! Nob all innit!




Is that all you got? Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Nov 2012)

Accy Stanley drew 1-1 against Barnet. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/barnet Just incase anyone's interested.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Is that all you got? Ha ha ha ha ha ha



Nope but that's all baconchops' boys have. And that ain't championship form.

Yours.

A United fan.from Manchester.


----------



## PaulB (18 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Enjoy it folks ... we don't lose often


We! From leafy Manc.....Buckinghamshire! How depressingly average.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (18 Nov 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy Stanley drew 1-1 against Barnet. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/barnet Just incase anyone's interested.


 Surreal moment when Edgar Davids gets sent off for a foul on James Beattie!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Nov 2012)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> Surreal moment when Edgar Davids gets sent off for a foul on James Beattie!


 

Yes Ron and on Tuesday night James Beattie plays against ex Scotland, Rangers, Blackburn, Birmingham and Blackpool midfielder Barry Ferguson...at Fleetwood!


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> We! From leafy Manc.....Buckinghamshire! How depressingly average.


----------



## MarkF (18 Nov 2012)

Bradford City 2001 = QPR 2012, a team with overpaid and overrated players who have no motivation and who can't believe that some club has been daft enough to pay them yet another lucrative contract, just when they thought that the game was up. This will all end in tears.


----------



## simon.r (18 Nov 2012)

I think this was the last time Leicester scored 6 goals in a game


----------



## Maz (20 Nov 2012)

Do you think this payslip is real?


----------



## mark st1 (20 Nov 2012)

No not really but the FA Fine amount is quite funny.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Nov 2012)

MarkF said:


> Bradford City 2001 = QPR 2012, a team with overpaid and overrated players who have no motivation and who can't believe that some club has been daft enough to pay them yet another lucrative contract, just when they thought that the game was up. This will all end in tears.


 
It already has.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> Hughes out.


 
I can't believe we're not F^^kered...


----------



## User482 (20 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> We! From leafy Manc.....Buckinghamshire! How depressingly average.


 
Ah yes, one should always support one's local team. Remind us where you live?


----------



## User482 (20 Nov 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> It already has.


 
I hear that QPR = Quite Probably Relegated.

(sorry).


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> Do you think this payslip is real?


It's probably fake, but if you're on £175,000 per week that's probbaly what your payslip would look like.


----------



## PaulB (20 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> Ah yes, one should always support one's local team. Remind us where you live?


I'm from Liverpool. Liverpool born and bred. I live here because of my wife's job. Who is it you suggest I change my allegiance to? It can't be 'switched off' when it's in the system.


----------



## User482 (20 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> I'm from Liverpool. Liverpool born and bred. I live here because of my wife's job. Who is it you suggest I change my allegiance to? It can't be 'switched off' when it's in the system.


 
Everton.


----------



## Doseone (20 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> I hear that QPR = Quite Probably Relegated.
> 
> (sorry).


 I think we're quite definitely relegated!!


----------



## PaulB (20 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> Everton.


Send me a membership card and a season ticket (they're easy to come by) and away I'll merrily go.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> I hear that QPR = Quite Probably Relegated.
> 
> (sorry).


 
Quarter Pound Of Rubbish is another old acronym though I guess they point to the same direction.

But....give the man a bit more time, I'd say another 26 games and we'll be alright...


...in the Championship.


----------



## MarkF (20 Nov 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I can't believe we're not F^^kered...


 
It's a horrible feeling watching your team take the p.i.s.s.  But if they won't play for Hughes, the man who endorsed their fat contracts, who will they play for? A right pickle, QPR should never have sacked Warnock, at least oodles of money wouldn't have been squandered. Really hope you don't go down.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Nov 2012)

MarkF said:


> It's a horrible feeling watching your team take the p.i.s.s.  But if they won't play for Hughes, the man who endorsed their fat contracts, who will they play for? A right pickle, QPR should never have sacked Warnock, at least oodles of money wouldn't have been squandered. Really hope you don't go down.


 
I fear the fat contracts you mention are part of the reason we are in such a pickle as you rightly point out Mark. We are on our 4th team in 2 seasons - Warnock's Championship winning squad, his revised Premiership Squad, Mark Hughes' initial squad last season and now his revised shambles this season where too many big names that don't care a hoot for the club, are simply there because it's a last pay cheque before they reach the wilderness. Hughes, or any manager for that, was never going to get so many faces to gel so quickly and it's a joke to think he thought they could. Every team needs a backbone and the new faces can shine all they need within that set-up, introduced gradually.

What's really sad is that despite having financially filthy rich owners in the recent past (Ecclestone and Briatore and the Mittals) when we were in the CCC we didn't splash out the cash that people assumed we did, or would. Now we have an owner who has and it's turned into overkill. How many midfielders do we need whilst our defence and finishing is such a joke? Why did we buy the likes of Zamora, Bosingwa, Onuoha, Mbia, and SWP? They're either washed out, can't be bothered or both and they're just a few of the names that come to the fore.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Nov 2012)

MarkF said:


> It's a horrible feeling watching your team take the p.i.s.s.  But if they won't play for Hughes, the man who endorsed their fat contracts, who will they play for? A right pickle, QPR should never have sacked Warnock, at least oodles of money wouldn't have been squandered. Really hope you don't go down.


QPR fans should be very careful what they wish for.............WARNING - THIS IMAGE MAY FRIGHTEN CHILDREN AND ADULTS OF A SENSITIVE DISPOSITION. DO NOT SCROLL DOWN IF YOU ARE ON MEDICATION, OR SUFFER FROM ANXIETY


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Nov 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2xdCvhvyqY


----------



## Maz (20 Nov 2012)

Blades v Crewe tonight.
C'mon you red and white wizards!


----------



## MarkF (20 Nov 2012)

Just setting off for the big match, Bradford City v Plymouth Argyle, some fixture compiler deserves a bonus for sorting that one out for a Tuesday night.

What about paying off Hughes and his entourage? Ouch! Don't know about Redknapp, QPR's liabilities to these useless players, who they are not going to be able to even give away, must be gigantic. Harry is only going to want to splash the cash too. And, given that he is similar to the players, past it & wanting one more fat contract, things could turn even more spiteful if he failed.


----------



## tug benson (20 Nov 2012)

_Sad to say i think we have went down the newco route for no reason_

_Rangers win big tax case as tribunal rules EBT payments were loans_

*Rangers have won a significant victory in their tax battle with HMRC with a tax tribunal ruling that payments made to some Rangers players through trusts were loans.*
The three-person First Tier Tax Tribunal could not reach a unanimous decision on the club's use of Employee Benefit Trusts between 2001 and 2010.
It found most of the trusts were "valid" and loans are "recoverable" by the trust, although it conceded some advances to players were taxable and any bill is likely to be "substantially reduced" from the initial £46.2m assessment.
HMRC said it was disappointed and was considering an appeal.
It said: "We are disappointed that we have lost this stage of the court process and we are considering an appeal. The decision was not unanimnous and the diligence of HMRC investigators was acknowledged by the whole tribunal. HMRC is committed to tackling avoidance and it is right that we challenge the type of avoidance seen in this case."
A statement from the tribunal said: "This was a lengthy appeal, heard over 29 days and set down over an extended period. There was extensive reference to documentary productions and relevant case-law.
"At a late stage in its deliberations it became clear that the Tribunal would be unable to issue a unanimous decision. It is conscious of and regrets the consequent delay.
"The majority view reflects the argument that the controversial monies received by the employees were not paid to them as their absolute entitlement. The legal effect of the trust/loan structure is sufficient to preclude this. Thus the payments are loans, not earnings, and so are recoverable from the employee or his estate.
"The dissenting opinion adopts the approach set down by the decision of the House of Lords in Ramsay in 1981. By giving regard to the intentions of the parties entering the arrangements, and in the absence of commercial reality for the loan structure, the monies received by the employees via the trust constitute earnings for income tax purposes.
"At the request of Parties the Tribunal agreed to anonymise the published form of the decision."
Neil Patey, Ernst & Young, said: "By a majority of two to one, the tribunal has decided that the EBTs were loans and not taxable as remuneration so there is no additional tax to pay. Rangers have won the case."
A spokesperson for Sir David Murray, owner of the club through the period in question, said: “We are satisfied that the Tax Tribunal has now published its widely awaited decision and note the contents thereof.
"We are pleased with the judgement which leaves minimal tax liability and overwhelmingly supports the views collectively and consistently held by our advisers, legal counsel and MIH itself.
"This has been an exceptionally long, difficult and expensive process involving not just the Tax Tribunal but also significant efforts to resolve the matter with senior HMRC officials on a commercially sensible basis for all parties. We will therefore review the detailed content of the decision with our advisers and legal counsel to ascertain what action, if any, is now required by MIH.
"While MIH has at all times respected the privacy of the Tax Tribunal proceedings, a substantial quantity of confidential information relating to the case has become available for public consumption stimulating considerable discussion and often ill-informed debate. This has been wholly inappropriate and outwith the fundamental principles of natural justice.
"We therefore formally request that the relevant authorities investigate how these sensitive details have been released so widely. We have instructed our lawyers to retrospectively review online and printed publications relating to the case to identify whether legal redress is either appropriate or necessary."
Rangers had been found by HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC) to have breached tax rules through their use of employee benefit trusts (EBTs) to pay players and directors between 2001 and 2010.
The Ibrox club, then under the ownership of Sir David Murray, contested this, which resulted in the case being heard at the tribunal in Edinburgh.
Hearings in the tax case concluded in January, but its findings were not reached by the time the Ibrox club plunged into administration on February 14 this year.


----------



## The Brewer (20 Nov 2012)

I see Man U are getting a 'Welcome' in Turkey


----------



## ohnovino (20 Nov 2012)

Mark Hughes has close business relationships with key sports management people (such as "super agent" Kia Joorabchian).

If you want a manager who can bring in big name players, he's your man. If you want a manager who can keep your club in the league...


----------



## ianjmcd (20 Nov 2012)

Tug Rangers went down the newco route not because of the big tax case but cos the man that bought your club with other ppls money did not pay any paye for any of the players since he took over i said at the time craig whyte was not the answer for rangers and i was proved right


----------



## mark st1 (20 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> Send me a membership card and a season ticket (they're easy to come by) and away I'll merrily go.


 
Loyalty at its finest.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2012)

I'm glad ITV are showing the chelski match- the reds game doesn't matter much. Athough young powell's playing....


----------



## PaulB (20 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Loyalty at its finest.


Kiss my ring. You should check the meaning of the word 'loyalty' before firing it off, what with being such a loyal fan of Bucks Rangers an' all.


----------



## Get In The Van (20 Nov 2012)

Re.Rangers, will be interesting if Donkey and the other clowns at the SPL/SFA pursue the dual contracts which this case kinda makes out were applied to certain players.
But back in the real world they'll just sweep it under the carpet.
The dual contracts would no doubt void some of the titles of the old co but would the above mentioned have the cahoonies to strip them of the titles won during the dual contract period?


----------



## mark st1 (20 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> Kiss my ring. You should check the meaning of the word 'loyalty' before firing it off, what with being such a loyal fan of Bucks Rangers an' all.


 
   Micheal Owen remember him (one of the kop heroes) is in the Anfiield area on Friday. Why dont you pop along and get an autograph.












































Might get the chance to see a Premiership WINNERS medal if your lucky


----------



## tug benson (20 Nov 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> Tug Rangers went down the newco route not because of the big tax case but cos the man that bought your club with other ppls money did not pay any paye for any of the players since he took over i said at the time craig whyte was not the answer for rangers and i was proved right


 

No we went down newco because HMRC rejected the CVA..they had added the loss of BTC to our debt even though we hadn`t lost it...whyte only gets the blame for no paying his share of the taxes for when he came in, plus whyte has screwed us over with the ticketus deal..


----------



## tug benson (20 Nov 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> Re.Rangers, will be interesting if Donkey and the other clowns at the SPL/SFA pursue the dual contracts which this case kinda makes out were applied to certain players.
> But back in the real world they'll just sweep it under the carpet.
> The dual contracts would no doubt void some of the titles of the old co but would the above mentioned have the cahoonies to strip them of the titles won during the dual contract period?


 
EBT`S were non contractual...there was no 2 contracts..

Players have come out and said they only ever signed 1 contract with us


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2012)

We beat the Cods at their plaice! http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/5085  ..and we had cod'n'chips. I hope it was sourced locally!. Fleetwood is a nice town and they have a very nice ground! As usual in smaller grounds you are closer to the action. Tonight i was buzzed by the ball on more than one occasion!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2012)

Di Matteo gets the sack!


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2012)

RDM gone, glad I do not support Chelsea getting a bit silly the manager go round. It of a barsteward as he will probably not get anywhere near as much as all the others, short contract etc


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Nov 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Di Matteo gets the sack!


 
I've just seen that.. They wont be happy till Jose is back...


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Di Matteo gets the sack!


I read that, 'Teef, and put it down as one of your jolly japes. But then I thought.....check the paper.

WHAT ON EARTH IS ABRAMOVICH ON??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2012)

It must be a great job being the manager of chelski. Sign a contract for several years, get the sack and a big payoff after a year or so, maybe even not that long. No matter how good the team did last year (i am not a chelsea fan by the way) lose a couple of games and goodbye. Any names in the frame for the next lamb to the slaughter???


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2012)

Paulus said:


> It must be a great job being the manager of chelski. Sign a contract for several years, get the sack and a big payoff after a year or so, maybe even not that long. No matter how good the team did last year (i am not a chelsea fan by the way) lose a couple of games and goodbye. Any names in the frame for the next lamb to the slaughter???


put like that............I'm available!


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2012)

Benitez pro-tem, apparently! FFS!


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2012)

Wonder if there is a must play Torres clause..


----------



## dan_bo (21 Nov 2012)

Torres played his best footy under Benitez.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (21 Nov 2012)

James Beattie scored for Stanley at Fleetwood last night. On Stanley On!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I read that, 'Teef, and put it down as one of your jolly japes. But then I thought.....check the paper.
> 
> WHAT ON EARTH IS ABRAMOVICH ON??????????????????????????????????????????????????


"Always trust User10571"...I'm taking lessons from the master. 
The Benitez story is just waffle though...I heard that Sparky Hughes is a dead cert. ('dead' being the emotive word...)


----------



## ohnovino (21 Nov 2012)

Abramovich has now sacked winners of the Premier League, FA Cup, League Cup, Champions League and World Cup.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2012)

not to mention Serie A, the UEFA Supercup, the Coppa del Rey and the Intertoto Cup. 

Bring back Ray Wilkins!


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Nov 2012)

Abramovich should be the manager since no-one can cope with his expectations... it would be interesting to see how they fared.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Nov 2012)

Guardiola must be getting itchy feet to get back in the game then.


----------



## Danny (21 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> not to mention Serie A, the UEFA Supercup, the Coppa del Rey and the Intertoto Cup.
> 
> *Bring back Ray Wilkins!*


Who seems to have been sacked on a whim at a time when Chelsea were doing quite well under Ancelloti.


----------



## defy-one (21 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Guardiola must be getting itchy feet to get back in the game then.



I reckon this is the most likely appointment


----------



## mark st1 (21 Nov 2012)

Benitiz as "interim manager" Chelski seem to like appointing them ? Then Guardiola at the end of the season. I dont see anyone being secure in that job Di Matteo was unbeaten top of the league till they played United. Yeh ok so they got spanked last night but still not out of the Champions League ? Abramovich's obsession with Guardiola is weird ! I hope he gets the job i can see him getting the bullet aswel yes he was uber successful at Barcelona but who could fail there they are the best club team in the world stuffed full of world class talent.

I hope the Spanish waiter Benitez gets it as that will be another title contender that United dont have to worry about


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Nov 2012)

Abramovich is a total clown. He should try it himself and then he would be able to sack himself. The reality of it is when you are as wealthy a him, the word no is never uttered to him, so he get whatever he wants.
He just thinks his wealth can buy anything so when he doesn't have it his way he just does away with people.
A shame for RDM, hopefully he will bounce back again.


----------



## musa (21 Nov 2012)

its a shame RDM has been given the chop after ''winning'' the CL but for me Chelsea still lack fluidity in their dimensional play, maybe their choice of formation needs tweaking
But with some of players they choose to play with is something their own destruction waiting to happen 

as for Hughes, his mentality hasn't changed, you can't buy a team. He tried this with man city and it didn't produce much for him and eventually got the boot..hes treading on thin ice in my eyes. for Fernandez a successful business man, he has done 'business' no favour but hey thats the risk you take with someone else money for the cause of investment


----------



## PaulB (21 Nov 2012)

Chelsea fans on the radio saying they are ashamed of what's happening. What does a manager need to do to please this oligarch? The first London club EVER to win the European cup earns a shafting for it! It doesn't matter how good Pep Guardiola is, you can only piss with the cock you've got and he doesn't have a Barcelona-sized one at Chelsea and he won't have a Messi so how he's going to conjure some magic to keep Abramovich from sacking him mystifies me.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Nov 2012)

He'll take the money to start, hold out for as long as he can on a fantastic pay deal, then take more money and go.


----------



## musa (21 Nov 2012)

whoever is to hold the job needs to put their own clause and bite this guy on the finger...ie cant sack after 6 months or whatever


----------



## tug benson (21 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Guardiola must be getting itchy feet to get back in the game then.


 
i think he`ll take over at chelsea..


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> whoever is to hold the job needs to put their own clause and bite this guy on the finger...ie cant sack after 6 months or whatever


I'd give it a go for a few weeks on £5m p.a!


----------



## RedRider (21 Nov 2012)

He's not on Ferguson's Christmas card list plus the media will angle any story against him but his record speaks for itself: Chelsea've got themselves one of the very best in the business. In the end derailed by politics at Liverpool but loved by knowledgable fans for his incredible achievements under duress. Be interesting to see how he gets on with Abramovich. If that relationship clicks then Chelsea will win loadsa stuff. Bit of a nightmare for Liverpool supporters but Man Utd will win less, a small consolation I s'pose.


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2012)

Well done to Di Matteo 1st & probably only manager to win the Champions League for Chelsea.

Hope he goes on to enjoy a successful career as a manager at a club where the chairman/board appreciate him.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

I feel sick to the very bottom of my stomach.
Of all people that Russian twit could hire he got the fat spanish waiter. 
Shame on you Chelsea, Shame on you. 

I'm done with it...

C'mon the Lillywhites.. Go Go Go Bromley FC


----------



## RedRider (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I feel sick to the very bottom of my stomach.
> Of all people that Russian twit could hire he got the fat spanish waiter.
> Shame on you Chelsea, Shame on you.
> 
> ...


I knew it it! You lot don't deserve him. I hope he signs Luis Garcia


----------



## mark st1 (21 Nov 2012)

Are Chelsea fans really impressed with this appointment after the January transfer window he would have saddled them with his amazing transfer bargains (cough) I don't see how this is a good appointment and i wouldn't say his record is outstanding ? Abramovich should have just stuck with Mourinho he was as good a manager as any and got the best out of the team season after season.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Nov 2012)

I never forget his announcement of signing "the new Thierry Henry" aka Ryan Babel  

Mind you i heard Robbie Keane has always supported Chelski as a boy


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2012)

di matteo got the heave-ho from West Brom so he can get the sack from any team, near the top or the bottom.
The managerial merry-go-round has just become ridiculous. I sincerely hope that the Saints stick with Atkins, Villa with Lambert, Sunderland with O'Neill etc.


----------



## musa (21 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> I never forget his announcement of signing "the new Thierry Henry" aka Ryan Babel
> 
> Mind you i heard Robbie Keane has always supported Chelski as a boy


ryan babel never got the credit he deserved which was unfortunate

wasted time there


----------



## Inertia (21 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> He's not on Ferguson's Christmas card list plus the media will angle any story against him but his record speaks for itself: Chelsea've got themselves one of the very best in the business. In the end derailed by politics at Liverpool but loved by knowledgable fans for his incredible achievements under duress. Be interesting to see how he gets on with Abramovich. If that relationship clicks then Chelsea will win loadsa stuff. Bit of a nightmare for Liverpool supporters but Man Utd will win less, a small consolation I s'pose.


I think you overrate his abilities, he did ok with Liverpool but if anyone derailed him it was himself. he has a track record of blaming everyone else, he blamed valencias owners before us then blamed Liverpool owners (all of them) and then Inters. He now works for one of the arsiest owners in the business so I cant see it going any different this time. 

We won the Champions League under him which is something I will always be grateful for but it doesn't blind me to his flaws. I'm still pissed off about the trade of Xabi alonso for Aquilani which I can only assume was a personal grievance as it definitely wasn't because of 'football reasons'.


----------



## Longshot (21 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> We won the Champions League under him which is something I will always be grateful for but it doesn't blind me to his flaws. I'm still ****ed off about the trade of Xabi alonso for Aquilani which I can only assume was a personal grievance as it definitely wasn't because of 'football reasons'.


 
Agree 100% Anyone who believes that Gareth Barry and then Aquilani was a good exchange for Xabi Alonso should be hung by his testicles from a crane.

Benitez had his moments but stopped being a good manager the day that he lost his marbles over ole Red Nose.


----------



## RedRider (21 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> I think you overrate his abilities, he did ok with Liverpool but if anyone derailed him it was himself. he has a track record of blaming everyone else, he blamed valencias owners before us then blamed Liverpool owners (all of them) and then Inters. He now works for one of the arsiest owners in the business so I cant see it going any different this time.
> 
> We won the Champions League under him which is something I will always be grateful for but it doesn't blind me to his flaws. I'm still ****ed off about the trade of Xabi alonso for Aquilani which I can only assume was a personal grievance as it definitely wasn't because of 'football reasons'.


 
Yeah, in a room with only a mirror he'd fall out with his reflection. I'm not a fanboy and I take your points but the good outweighed the bad by far for me. He won the league with Valencia twice and he took us to a strong second with relatively few resources - 2008-9 was perhaps the best Liverpool side for 20 years. Listening to the Man City/Real game now and pining for Xabi - one of my favourite Liverpool players of all time - so I know what you mean. But Benitez did sign him when relatively unknown and did play him to the level Real were lucky to get him. Mascherano and Arbeloa also went onto 'bigger' things after thriving under Benitez. Reina, Torres, Agger, Kuyt and Skyrtel were other excellent signings. . There was not a better club in knock out competitions in England and Europe than Liverpool under Benitez. He and Mourinho were head and shoulders above anyone else in the country (bar Ferguson) for those years.


----------



## PaulB (21 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> I think you overrate his abilities, he did ok with Liverpool but if anyone derailed him it was himself. he has a track record of blaming everyone else, he blamed valencias owners before us then blamed Liverpool owners (all of them) and then Inters. He now works for one of the arsiest owners in the business so I cant see it going any different this time.
> 
> We won the Champions League under him which is something I will always be grateful for but it doesn't blind me to his flaws. I'm still ****ed off about the trade of Xabi alonso for Aquilani which I can only assume was a personal grievance as it definitely wasn't because of 'football reasons'.


He won the European Cup in his first season as a Liverpool manager. Chelsea don't deserve him and are lucky beyond belief to have him at all, no matter for how short a time. I hereby declare any Chelsea fan who henceforth refers to him as a 'fat Spanish waiter', to be outed for doing so when they are forced to accept they have been made to look stupid by his outstanding genius.


----------



## Risex4 (21 Nov 2012)

Im getting down the bookies tomorrow to see what odds I can get on him not lasting the season.


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I feel sick to the very bottom of my stomach.
> Of all people that Russian twit could hire he got the fat spanish waiter.
> Shame on you Chelsea, Shame on you.
> 
> ...


If you want to stick with a team in blue there's one further south of the river. Assuming it doesn't get wound up next month....


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2012)

I have the answer to Chelsea's problems; Ron Atkinson.


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2012)

Abramovitch's long term plan is one of having one quick fix (new manager, new players) after another. And spending money like there's no tomorrow in the process. Every time it doesn't work, he still can't take the hint. Whether Rafa's past results were accident or design is open to some debate (see previous postings)- certainly if he'd done better at Anfield (and they could have done better) LFC would be in a much stronger position now. Whether he can do anything with Chelsea, and even whether he'll be given the time do it, remains to be seen. I'd guess not.....


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Abramovich should be the manager since no-one can cope with his expectations... it would be interesting to see how they fared.


Yebbut, how would he sack himself?


----------



## musa (21 Nov 2012)

StuAff said:


> Yebbut, how would he sack himself?


talking to himself in the mirror accepting the job with signing the contract with his right hand and sacking himself with the left


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> talking to himself in the mirror accepting the job with signing the contract with his right hand and sacking himself with the left


Yup, that would work. He could pay himself off the same way!


----------



## Inertia (22 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> Yeah, in a room with only a mirror he'd fall out with his reflection. I'm not a fanboy and I take your points but the good outweighed the bad by far for me. He won the league with Valencia twice and he took us to a strong second with relatively few resources - 2008-9 was perhaps the best Liverpool side for 20 years.


 
Heh well Im not arguing he wasnt a good manager and I liked him, he made some great buys but Id disagree that he had few resources, I think he was given plenty of backing by Liverpool. Hicks and Gillet where a nightmare but I think he used them to deflect blame, they DID give him a lot of money. He broke the British transfer record for Torres and bought a lot of players, some worked out, some didn't. I think Arsene Wenger would have liked similar money.



RedRider said:


> Listening to the Man City/Real game now and pining for Xabi - one of my favourite Liverpool players of all time - so I know what you mean. But Benitez did sign him when relatively unknown and did play him to the level Real were lucky to get him. Mascherano and Arbeloa also went onto 'bigger' things after thriving under Benitez. Reina, Torres, Agger, Kuyt and Skyrtel were other excellent signings. . There was not a better club in knock out competitions in England and Europe than Liverpool under Benitez. He and Mourinho were head and shoulders above anyone else in the country (bar Ferguson) for those years.


 
They were and he is a good manager, but Im not sure he has what it takes anymore, it will be interesting to find out and at least we will have some interesting press conferences ahead. Its going to be weird seeing hi in the blue of Chelsea and it will be sad to have him on the away bench.



PaulB said:


> He won the European Cup in his first season as a Liverpool manager. Chelsea don't deserve him and are lucky beyond belief to have him at all, no matter for how short a time. I hereby declare any Chelsea fan who henceforth refers to him as a 'fat Spanish waiter', to be outed for doing so when they are forced to accept they have been made to look stupid by his outstanding genius.


Indeed he did, with Houlliers team so it could be argued to the unscrupulous that when he built 'his' team he never managed to repeat his success. I think he always divided opinion, you say outstanding genius, I think that's stretch, a genius wouldn't have let things get like they did at the end. He gave us some great times though so I wouldn't change it if I could.


----------



## Longshot (22 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> he made some great buys


 
How many of the 76 players he bought would you classify as "great"?


----------



## PaulB (22 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> Heh well Im not arguing he wasnt a good manager and I liked him, he made some great buys but Id disagree that he had few resources, I think he was given plenty of backing by Liverpool. Hicks and Gillet where a nightmare but I think he used them to deflect blame, they DID give him a lot of money. He broke the British transfer record for Torres and bought a lot of players, some worked out, some didn't. I think Arsene Wenger would have liked similar money.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed he did, with Houlliers team so it could be argued to the unscrupulous that when he built 'his' team he never managed to repeat his success. I think he always divided opinion, you say outstanding genius, I think that's stretch, a genius wouldn't have let things get like they did at the end. He gave us some great times though so I wouldn't change it if I could.


 
No, I still think he's an outstanding genius. How he won the European Cup with that team astounds me and why it went all wobbly later was chiefly due to the catastrophic ownership debacle. He was asked to walk a tightrope while they tied one leg behind his back. Yes, he did some stupid things and made some daft signings but on the whole, given what he had, he did more than could have been expected.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> Heh well Im not arguing he wasnt a good manager and I liked him, he made some great buys but Id disagree that he had few resources, I think he was given plenty of backing by Liverpool.


He spent some money. But his net spend was close to if not 0. He's wasted going to Chelsea, they don't deserve him.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> He won the European Cup in his first season as a Liverpool manager. Chelsea don't deserve him and are lucky beyond belief to have him at all, no matter for how short a time. I hereby declare any Chelsea fan who henceforth refers to him as a 'fat Spanish waiter', to be outed for doing so when they are forced to accept they have been made to look stupid by his outstanding genius.


 
Avram Grant got within a whisker of winning the European Cup and Premier League in his first and only season as Chelsea manager. I don't think many would declare him to be an outstanding genius.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> Avram Grant got within a whisker of winning the European Cup and Premier League in his first and only season as Chelsea manager. I don't think many would declare him to be an outstanding genius.


Avram Grant inherited a slightly better squad than the one Benitez inherited at Liverpool.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> Avram Grant inherited a slightly better squad than the one Benitez inherited at Liverpool.


 
I think that's true, but not the to extent that some might imagine - Liverpool finished 4th in the PL in Houllier's final season, which isn't exactly shabby.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2012)

it will be interesting to see what happens to Luiz. He's got great talent, but I cannot for the life of me see him as a Premiership player.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> I think that's true, but not the to extent that some might imagine - Liverpool finished 4th in the PL in Houllier's final season, which isn't exactly shabby.


Djimi Traore was first choice left back... Heskey and Owen (who will never be forgiven for leaving us in the shoot, much like Torres did) had left and Cisse and Baros were the front line. When you think of Champions league Baros, Cisse and particulary Traore & Biscan are not players you think of as European Cup winners, unless in the latter 2's case your thinking of the worst players ever to win it.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> No, I still think he's an outstanding genius. How he won the European Cup with that team astounds me and why it went all wobbly later was chiefly due to the catastrophic ownership debacle. He was asked to walk a tightrope while they tied one leg behind his back. Yes, he did some stupid things and *made some daft signings* but on the whole, given what he had, he did more than could have been expected.


Name a manger who hasn't.


----------



## Inertia (22 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> He spent some money. But his net spend was close to if not 0. He's wasted going to Chelsea, they don't deserve him.


I wouldn't say a net spend of nearly £80,000,000. is close to 0


----------



## Inertia (22 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> No, I still think he's an outstanding genius. How he won the European Cup with that team astounds me and why it went all wobbly later was chiefly due to the catastrophic ownership debacle. He was asked to walk a tightrope while they tied one leg behind his back. Yes, he did some stupid things and made some daft signings but on the whole, given what he had, he did more than could have been expected.


He did good, but I think outstanding genius is too much, I dont think we will agree on that one. Even in the final we were poor till a forced substitution, and we rode our luck but thats how some of the great moments come about and it doesn't demean the achievement. There are a lot of of myths about Benitez, I don't see how the ownership debacle seriously affected him, a genius should be able to navigate such problems. He has to take some responsibility for poor signing and mismanagement at times.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> Djimi Traore was first choice left back... Heskey and Owen (who will never be forgiven for leaving us in the s***, much like Torres did) had left and Cisse and Baros were the front line. When you think of Champions league Baros, Cisse and particulary Traore & Biscan are not players you think of as European Cup winners, unless in the latter 2's case your thinking of the worst players ever to win it.


 They also had Hamann, Alonso & Gerrard, some luck and a meltdown from Milan.

I take your point that they were one of the weaker teams to win it, but they did have some quality players.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> I wouldn't say a net spend of nearly £80,000,000. is close to 0


And what's the figure when you add the players sold after he left that he brought in? £50 million for Torres, £20 million for Mascherano.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> And what's the figure when you add the players sold after he left that he brought in? £50 million for Torres, £20 million for Mascherano.


 
Presumably you'll deduct £35 million from the Torres sale, seeing as Carroll was a direct replacement.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> Presumably you'll deduct £35 million from the Torres sale, seeing as Carroll was a direct replacement.


If Benitez had been manager I don't think theres much chance that he would have signed Carroll. I don't think it much of a coincidence that those two left in the 2 windows after the sacking of Benitez.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

I do think it is quite funny with Chelsea, he seems to have given up trying to compete with Man City on buying players and has instead tried to buy the title with rotating managers.

If he had any sense he should have got RDM to get shot of the old guard and then sacked him, AVB wasn't up to that job either. I really think part of their problem is the dressing room making managerial decisions


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> If Benitez had been manager I don't think theres much chance that he would have signed Carroll.


 
The point is that the Torres sale netted £15 million, not £50 million.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

User482 said:


> The point is that the Torres sale netted £15 million, not £50 million.


And my point is the club bought him for 20 odd and sold him for 50, but in 80 million net spend total only the 20 odd million is counted.


----------



## Inertia (22 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> And what's the figure when you add the players sold after he left that he brought in? £50 million for Torres, £20 million for Mascherano.


Well as we don't know who he would bought to replace Torres we have no idea what his net spend would have been for that year.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2012)

Were Mancini working for Abramovich he'd be toast by now. But, then again, he might have been toast before City won the League.

Abramovich is after the One Big Thing. He thinks that somewhere out there is a manager who will fix everything. He had that with Mourinho and the thinks he can have it again with the man one Chelsea fan calls Peppy O'Guardioli. There is, however, a small catch, which is that Abramovich thinks he can pick a better side than any manager, and that includes Mourinho, and that he, Abramovich, has second sight when it comes to transfers despite fifty million reasons for him to think otherwise.

Benitez was looking for a job and Guardiola is not. If Guardiola returns to management he can pick and choose - the top Italian or German clubs might sign him, or, more pertinently, Manchester City, (who take a longer term view), might offer him The Contract Of All Contracts. Guardiola is in the perfect position to say to Chelsea 'fine, pay me zillions, and, by the way, Torres goes'. Which leaves Benitez in post, saddled with an owner picking the team. And, given Benitez' level of (justified) pride that's going to be interesting to watch.

There is only one way out of this for Abramovich. Re-hire Mourinho and shut up.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> And my point is the club bought him for 20 odd and sold him for 50, but in 80 million net spend total only the 20 odd million is counted.


 
Which is correct, because that is what Benitez spent.


----------



## green1 (22 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Benitez was looking for a job and Guardiola is not. If Guardiola returns to management he can pick and choose - the top Italian or German clubs might sign him, or, more pertinently, Manchester City, (who take a longer term view), might offer him The Contract Of All Contracts. Guardiola is in the perfect position to say to Chelsea 'fine, pay me zillions, and, by the way, Torres goes'. Which leaves Benitez in post, saddled with an owner picking the team. And, given Benitez' level of (justified) pride that's going to be interesting to watch.
> 
> There is only one way out of this for Abramovich. Re-hire Mourinho and shut up.


A good summation, and what my money is on happening. I can't see what the attraction would be for Guardiola @ Chelsea. I reckon it's far more likely that he'll end up at City or even Arsenal than Chelsea. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if Maureen is back at Chealsea in the summer.


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Were Mancini working for Abramovich he'd be toast by now. But, then again, he might have been toast before City won the League.
> 
> Abramovich is after the One Big Thing. He thinks that somewhere out there is a manager who will fix everything. He had that with Mourinho and the thinks he can have it again with the man one Chelsea fan calls Peppy O'Guardioli. There is, however, a small catch, which is that Abramovich thinks he can pick a better side than any manager, and that includes Mourinho, and that he, Abramovich, has second sight when it comes to transfers despite fifty million reasons for him to think otherwise.
> 
> ...


If he goes anywhere in England, City would be the obvious choice- apart from signing up Txiki Begirstain and Ferran Soriano, they do seem to have the long term plan to build up, well, an English Barcelona...presumably Sheik Mansour will not be going for the membership (or 'choose your oligarch') model though.


----------



## PaulB (22 Nov 2012)

In more sinister news, a Spurs fan is fighting for his life after being stabbed by mask-wearing Nazio fans while drinking in a Rome bar last night.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2012)

surely there are two Benitez (whatever the plural is)? The tactician who won stuff, took Liverpool to second in the Premiership, bought Reina, Alonso and Torres and the slightly prickly prideful man who can't brook criticism and wants everything he sees on the shelf. There's the man who won the European Cup and then got Liverpool to another final and, lets not forget, took them to second place in the Premiership, and there's the man who just cannot, will not suffer any insult or even questioning. Benitez 1 may well win the Premiership this year. Benitez 2 will probably get sacked.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2012)

StuAff said:


> If he goes anywhere in England, City would be the obvious choice- apart from signing up Txiki Begirstain and Ferran Soriano, they do seem to have the long term plan to build up, well, an English Barcelona...presumably Sheik Mansour will not be going for the membership (or 'choose your oligarch') model though.


and sparking a wave of Manchester babies being named Txiki.


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2012)

RE Benitez: let's not forget the 'facts' about Man U.....oh dear.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

Quite smug being a Palace fan at the moment, top of league, good academy system, nicely balanced attacking team and sensible new owners. Did I mention top of the league? Come a long way since Admin in such a short time.

The owners are regular posters on the CPFC forum which is not only dangerous but refreshing too, prior to that it was always a good (if not easy game) of trying to spot Simon Jordans new user name..


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Quite smug being a Palace fan at the moment, top of league, good academy system, nicely balanced attacking team and sensible new owners. Did I mention top of the league? Come a long way since Admin in such a short time.
> 
> The owners are regular posters on the CPFC forum which is not only dangerous but refreshing too, prior to that it was always a good (if not easy game) of trying to spot Simon Jordans new user name..


how do Palace fans feel about Jordan? I'd have thought that, taken in the round, he served them well.


----------



## musa (22 Nov 2012)

And peps style would undo fergusons work


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> how do Palace fans feel about Jordan? I'd have thought that, taken in the round, he served them well.


 Bit too much self promotion, he done his fortune at Palace and ran out of cash. Made some duff decisions some out of his control as it was part of the mess he picked up after the Mark Goldberg fiasco (Thanks to Ron Noades) His worst two decisions were hedge fund http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/30/crystal-palace-agilo-player-sales and over valuing the playing staff (effectively the only asset CPFC had at the time)

The new owners got the ground back in to the Palace balance sheet which was a clever move, and I think got a good overall deal. SJ made some classic mistakes when we were promoted some players got cracking new deals that didn't have any relegation wage reductions.


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> how do Palace fans feel about Jordan? I'd have thought that, taken in the round, he served them well.


I don't know much about him, but I do remember him being a studio guest on Football Focus. Rather than sitting facing the others as you or I would, or every other person I've seen on the programme does, he perched on the edge of the sofa looking over his shoulder. Sounds weird, looked weird...and rude. Didn't give me a good impression of the guy.


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> SJ made some classic mistakes when we were promoted some players got cracking new deals that didn't have any relegation wage reductions.


That sounds all too familiar to Pompey fans. Even the regime after the first administration managed to do that (!!).


----------



## ohnovino (22 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> In more sinister news, a Spurs fan is fighting for his life after being stabbed by mask-wearing Nazio fans while drinking in a Rome bar last night.


_Exactly_ the same as the attack on Boro fans in 2006: same bar, same gang of thugs, same mysterious disappearance of local police just before the attack.

If a city in England had the same repeated problems as Rome then UEFA would have kicked it's clubs out of European competitions by now.


----------



## RedRider (22 Nov 2012)

@Inertia
Without wishing to prolong the family debate about Benitez til it outstays its welcome, you said:


> He broke the British transfer record for Torres and bought a lot of players


This far from from true. Transfer fees are never crystal clear to outsiders but tops paid for Torres was £26m and that's if you factor in Luis Garcia going the other way to Atletico. Liverpool record yes but Man Utd alone had already paid £40m for Ferdinand, £35m for Veron, £32m for Rooney etc, all way before Benitez became LFC manager and leaving aside how much more those figures represent if you consider inflation in the football market across those years. Chelsea also with several players who cost more. Source


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2012)

Anderson £27M. Pound for pound that's cheap!


----------



## mark st1 (22 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Anderson £27M. Pound for pound that's cheap!


 
He has single handidly saved the take away district of Manchester from bankruptcy.


----------



## postman (22 Nov 2012)

The FACHT is teams go through phases players lose motivation,this is what is happening,Beni will not make a blind bit of difference,certain long term players are coming to their sell by date.Sorry Ab but they have lost their value you are going to take a big hit.Shev whats his name was a prime example.
Trouble will hit when said Ab takes his bat and ball home and goes looking somewhere else.
The players are paid far too much and cannot motivate themselves.Another mug club will be along soon and i can kiss their badge.


----------



## Inertia (23 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> @Inertia
> Without wishing to prolong the family debate about Benitez til it outstays its welcome, you said:
> 
> This far from from true.


oops, apologies, you are right, I meant club record and got carried away


----------



## Doseone (23 Nov 2012)

Hooray Sparky gone


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Nov 2012)

Di Matteo's available!


----------



## Doseone (23 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Di Matteo's available!


 
He'd do for me.

Sounds like we're more likely to get Bagpuss though.


----------



## MarkF (23 Nov 2012)

I am assuming that Arry won't get pots of cash to spend?

Hard job then, who would he fancy in that squad, Taraabt, Nelson, Mackie, Cesar? I am struggling after those 4.


----------



## Doseone (23 Nov 2012)

MarkF said:


> I am assuming that Arry won't get pots of cash to spend?
> 
> Hard job then, who would he fancy in that squad, Taraabt, Nelson, Mackie, Cesar? I am struggling after those 4.


 
At least those 4 bust a gut, unlike a lot of the other lazy feckers, but I gather not all was sweet between Harry and Taarabt when he was at Spurs. Nelsen and Mackie leave everything they have on the pitch, but especially in Mackie's case the quality is not always there. Harry might have to get a bit of money in January, we're down to one recognised striker in Cisse now and MH never really addressed defensive frailties. I wonder how Cisse will react to Jo Jordan's boot up his ar$e!


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> I wonder how Cisse will react to Jo Jordan's boot up his ar$e!


 
There'd only be one winner there....


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Nov 2012)

If Harry does get the job and gets them up the table without spending big it will be a huge achievement


----------



## on the road (23 Nov 2012)

MarkF said:


> I am assuming that Arry won't get pots of cash to spend?


He could always ask his dog for a loan.


----------



## musa (23 Nov 2012)

So ferguson couldn't help have a dig about benitez's lucky fortunate


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> At least those 4 bust a gut, unlike a lot of the other lazy feckers, but I gather not all was sweet between Harry and Taarabt when he was at Spurs. Nelsen and Mackie leave everything they have on the pitch, but especially in Mackie's case the quality is not always there. Harry might have to get a bit of money in January, we're down to one recognised striker in Cisse now and MH never really addressed defensive frailties. I wonder how Cisse will react to Jo Jordan's boot up his ar$e!


 
I said this about Taraabt to a mate earlier and we both agreed that Tarbs is a far more mature asset than he was...and besides when 'Arry took the piss out of him before he came to us at the Spuds, it was actually quite funny.

I'll be glad to see how the players react generally though I don't think with Taraabt's work rate he has much to worry about - Bosingwa, Mbia, SWP, Onuoha on the other hand, do, and I'll be glad to see them sidelined, kicked out, pensioned off or whatever....especially Bosingwa.

As for Mackie I agree, he doesn't always show the quality but is capable. Cisse, I hope, will be given further time, Zamora won't make one iota of difference to anything with three months on the sidelines and as for Jung Si Park, well, I hope they leave him at Old Trafford tomorrow.

Nelson needs to marshall the defence a lot better than he has but I hope he's given more time and I still think there's room for Derry in the defensive midfield. Diakite I think will go from strength to strength, I'll be very pleased to see Ali Faurlin playing well again and although the jury's out, there's still hope for both Ferdinand and Traore...but only just. Granero can just keep doing what he's doing.

I'd also like to see Hogan Ephraim get a game, but all will become clear when Harold gets to work on Monday...ahem...7 points adrift at the foot of the table.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Nov 2012)

Bosingwa's already got on the wrong side of Harry...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOgTCbz-XmU&feature=related


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Di Matteo's available!


 
Nah.

Here he is after a long night getting to grips with unemployment...


----------



## mark st1 (23 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> So ferguson couldn't help have a dig about benitez's lucky fortunate


 
Harsh but fair lol not exactly ever going to be best mates though me thinks bud.


----------



## Get In The Van (24 Nov 2012)

Bah! one of those days when you do everything but stick the ball in the onion bag and then the other team have one chance and they score, what makes it worse was their goal was the result of our defence messing up a straight forward launch out of the park.
Still, only a point off top


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Nov 2012)

Accy drew at home with Gillingham. Some might say it was a point gained against top of the league, but not according to our manager http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/5090 . He's right, we hit the bar umpteen times and their keeper was blessed today, that is until he was sent off!!


----------



## RoyPSB (24 Nov 2012)

Great win for The Bees today against a strong Sheff Utd side. We're a young side with some very talented individuals and are now starting to really click.

Up the Bees - Uwe Rosler's red n white army!


----------



## Inertia (26 Nov 2012)

Amazing achievement by Ferguson but is it just me or does the statue look nothing like him?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (26 Nov 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy drew at home with Gillingham. Some might say it was a point gained against top of the league, but not according to our manager http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/5090 . He's right, we hit the bar umpteen times and their keeper was blessed today, that is until he was sent off!!


I like that Accy brick on your avatar. I used to use one to prop the gate open. I should have brought it with me when we moved, could be a collector's item now!


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2012)

Chelsea fans didn't look very happy with their new waiter, doubt he will get any tips other than the ones on the banners..


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2012)

and in shock news, Aylesbury thrash Holmer Green 7-0. Which just goes to show that if a club from a town just a tad smaller than Blackburn are sufficiently rubbish they will descend through divisions like a lump of lead and eventually play village teams in front of 109 spectators.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2012)

RoyPSB said:


> Great win for The Bees today against a strong Sheff Utd side. We're a young side with some very talented individuals and are now starting to really click.
> 
> Up the Bees - Uwe Rosler's red n white army!


 
Sorry, but there are only one team that can be called the Bees, they play in black and amber and play at Underhill. We lost again, this time to Cheltenham at the weekend, so back to the bottom of the league.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

Paulus said:


> Sorry, but there are only one team that can be called the Bees, they play in black and amber and play at Underhill. We lost again, this time to Cheltenham at the weekend, so back to the bottom of the league.


 
Edgar Davids not weaving his magic yet then?


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Edgar Davids not weaving his magic yet then?


 He got sent off last week against Accrington Stanley for a second yellow. He does look good though, a class above the other players.


----------



## PaulB (26 Nov 2012)

I can't understand why the mighty Fort William FC are so criminally overlooked on here. Their last game in the esteemed Highland League produced an outstanding 3-3 away at Buckie Thistle and we wait with baited breath for the club's next game, a home tie against Lossiemouth. The Fort have now accrued two points this season, that's TWO big points, game fans, and the whole nation are sending their hopes the Fort's way. Floreat Fort William!


----------



## Spartak (26 Nov 2012)

Ticket arrived today so off to watch Southampton v Norwich on Wednesday night........

......... *COME ON YOU YELLOWS *


----------



## mark st1 (26 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and in shock news, Aylesbury thrash Holmer Green 7-0. Which just goes to show that if a club from a town just a tad smaller than Blackburn are sufficiently rubbish they will descend through divisions like a lump of lead and eventually play village teams in front of 109 spectators.


 
Do you support one of these teams sir ?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2012)

support is the wrong word. Cursed by a lingering affection for Aylesbury.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Nov 2012)

Oh right i'm yet to see there new stadium go past the old one a fair bit whilst working. I used to play for Holmer Green in my younger more svelte years. I see by the result you posted they haven't improved !


----------



## Stephenite (27 Nov 2012)

In scottish football i have a soft spot for Arbroath FC. Haven't seen them play tho', as i could never afford it when i lived in the area. Next game is in the cup away at Celtic after beating Inverurie Locos (which is a team made up of railway enthusiasts).


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Nov 2012)

Inertia said:


> Amazing achievement by Ferguson but is it just me or does the statue look nothing like him?


 

It looks nothing like him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Nov 2012)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> I like that Accy brick on your avatar. I used to use one to prop the gate open. I should have brought it with me when we moved, could be a collector's item now!


 

I have a fairly newish one at home. I saw a pile of old dark red ones the other year, i wish i'd have picked one up but walking through town with a brick in hand isn't recommended.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Nov 2012)

not enough strangeness in your life? Watch this...
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/video/2012/nov/26/joey-barton-english-french-accent-video


----------



## mangaman (27 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and in shock news, Aylesbury thrash Holmer Green 7-0. Which just goes to show that if a club from a town just a tad smaller than Blackburn are sufficiently rubbish they will descend through divisions like a lump of lead and eventually play village teams in front of 109 spectators.


 
Indeedy.

I grew up in Wycombe and used to sell programmes at Wycombe Wanderers old ground with its slopey pitch.

We were in the Rothman's Ishmean League if I recall.

Then a builder with a bit of money bought the club, sold the ground, built a half decent one, hired Martin O'Neil and 3 years ago Wycombe were playing Norwich in a league match.

Aylesbury were rubbish even then, but I remember us playing them in the prestigious Berks and Bucks cup.

As for Holmer Green - that really is a genuine tiny village team.


----------



## mangaman (27 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> Ticket arrived today so off to watch Southampton v Norwich on Wednesday night........
> 
> ......... *COME ON YOU YELLOWS *


 
Too right - a bit nervous about this one - I reckon Saints are not a bad side and are on a bit of a roll.

We are too so should be interesting but I'd settle for another point.

OTBC


----------



## Spartak (27 Nov 2012)

mangaman said:


> Too right - a bit nervous about this one - I reckon Saints are not a bad side and are on a bit of a roll.
> 
> We are too so should be interesting but I'd settle for another point.
> 
> OTBC



They looked good going forward against Newcastle !


----------



## mangaman (27 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> They looked good going forward against Newcastle !


 
I know.

A lot of people round here are Saints fans and they have been good all season apparently.


----------



## mangaman (28 Nov 2012)

Well a good result for us - 1-1

That makes it 7 league games unbeaten including wins against Arsenal and Man U and a League Cup quarter final.

I'm happy with Chris Houghton!!


----------



## PaulB (29 Nov 2012)

mangaman said:


> I know.
> 
> A lot of people round here are Saints fans and they have been good all season apparently.


Is that Snoop in your avatar or a very young Lee Perry? (I just received a DVD, 'The Upsetter' yesterday to enjoy tomorrow night)


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Nov 2012)

mangaman said:


> Well a good result for us - 1-1
> 
> That makes it 7 league games unbeaten including wins against Arsenal and Man U and a League Cup semi final.
> 
> I'm happy with Chris Houghton!!


happiness is the route to hope's ruin. He could be at Newcastle next year.


----------



## defy-one (29 Nov 2012)

best result of the night wasn't our win over west ham, but Liverpools' loss. 
becoming a Mancunian 2 horse race already!


----------



## mangaman (29 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> Is that Snoop in your avatar or a very young Lee Perry? (I just received a DVD, 'The Upsetter' yesterday to enjoy tomorrow night)


 
It's the great Lee Perry.

Enjoy "The Upsetter"


----------



## mangaman (29 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> happiness is the route to hope's ruin. He could be at Newcastle next year.


 
God, you've got me worried now.

Newcastle are on the slide - Mike Ashley might be preparing his "We have every confidence in Alan Pardew" speech, whilst polishing his knives.

Luckily Chris Houghton has had that treatment and the one club in the world he'd never go back to would be there.

Lots of longstanding managers looking a bit past their sell by date - Martin O'Neill seems to be on the wane - Houghton might be lured to Sunderland to get revenge on Newcastle's owners......


----------



## PaulB (29 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> best result of the night wasn't our win over west ham, but Liverpools' loss.
> becoming a Mancunian 2 horse race already!


Tragic. Why would a manc race be of interest to a south Bucks-er? Oh aye, I remember now: sling yer anchor onto success and it might drag you along in its wake. But when shades of Freud (is that how it's pronounced? I know it's something like that) is your biggest thrill, there's nothing down for you.


----------



## defy-one (29 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> Tragic. Why would a manc race be of interest to a south Bucks-er? Oh aye, I remember now: sling yer anchor onto success and it might drag you along in its wake. But when shades of Freud (is that how it's pronounced? I know it's something like that) is your biggest thrill, there's nothing down for you.



the hub cap stealer bites


----------



## on the road (29 Nov 2012)

It's best not to give him the time of day, he just wants a reaction that's all.


----------



## Spartak (29 Nov 2012)

mangaman said:


> Well a good result for us - 1-1
> 
> 
> > Canaries played well, especially in the second half.
> ...


----------



## mangaman (29 Nov 2012)

Thanks Spartak - wasn't there but seemed like we played well 2nd half from what I read / saw.

Great away support as ever - I don't think our crowds changed from when we were in the 3rd division to the Prem - all home season tickets sold out and all away tickets sold out.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> He won the European Cup in his first season as a Liverpool manager. Chelsea don't deserve him and are lucky beyond belief to have him at all, no matter for how short a time. I hereby declare any Chelsea fan who henceforth refers to him as a 'fat Spanish waiter', to be outed for doing so when they are forced to accept they have been made to look stupid by his outstanding genius.


 
 John Bishop wants your number he is after some new material for his next tour.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Dec 2012)

Accy Stanley missed out on making certain of the third round of the FA Cup by letting in a last kick equaliser.http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/index.php/newsy/5102


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Dec 2012)

I was cheering on Wimbledon this afternoon against the plastic mob known as MK Dons! Hard luck proper football club! Pff! to the plastics!  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20483967


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Dec 2012)

gutting! They were so close to taking them back to Kingsmeadow.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2012)

Was a bit gutted when I say the result. A win for the franchise is not good.


----------



## Hitchington (2 Dec 2012)

So the 'orns have got City in the 3rd round. Biggest upset of the round?


----------



## naminder (2 Dec 2012)

My voice is still hoarse from cheering on the Mk Dons this afternoon. We won fair and square


----------



## Primal Scream (2 Dec 2012)

naminder said:


> My voice is still hoarse from cheering on the Mk Dons this afternoon. We won fair and square


MKfranchise is an affront to football, if you wanted a club in the football league why not form one and take it up through the divisions instead of stealing it from another set of supporters.

Disgusting club with a disgusting chairman.


----------



## Primal Scream (2 Dec 2012)

I was at UP yesterday to enjoy WHU mauling Chelsea, the plastics I spoke to after the game are rather upset at having the FSW foisted upon them


----------



## LarryDuff (2 Dec 2012)

Great to see the Arse losing at home and getting booed off the park.


----------



## defy-one (2 Dec 2012)

I fear tough times for Arsenal. They keep selling or are forced to sell their best players


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Dec 2012)

did I really hear Chelsea fans calling out Avram Grant's name?????


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> did I really hear Chelsea fans calling out Avram Grant's name?????


 

Hell would freeze over before the fans would accept the fat slimy slug back.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Hell would freeze over before the fans would accept the fat slimy slug back.


 
Surely not


----------



## Hitchington (3 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> MKfranchise is an affront to football, if you wanted a club in the football league why not form one and take it up through the divisions instead of stealing it from another set of supporters.
> 
> Disgusting club with a disgusting chairman.


 I don't think you can blame naminder for what you think is an affront to the world of football. She (by all accounts) had a great day out cheering on her local team, and good for her!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Surely not


 

Yup, read that yesterday. It won't happen.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Dec 2012)

Ian! Ian! Come away from the window!

And for those of you who wonder if they do it differently elsewhere...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...blog/2012/dec/02/ermany-bundesliga-noisy-fans
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...2012/dec/01/german-fan-owned-clubs-bundesliga


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Ian! Ian! Come away from the window!


 

Just call me Voyeur Wenger.

No you are right... I need to stop....

Anyway.. My new club allegiance Bromley FC had a good weekend.
Halting their slide into the relegation places. They came away with a fine win over fellow struggler's Havant & Waterlooville. C'mon the Lillywhites!


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2012)

QPR - second successive draw! We're on a roll!


----------



## on the road (3 Dec 2012)




----------



## dan_bo (3 Dec 2012)

Oo er...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/03/jose-mourinho-real-madri-spain

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/03/alex-ferguson-jose-mourinho-manchester-united

Personally I wouldnt want him at UTD. Never stays around long enough and likes spending too much money.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Dec 2012)

And he's not Scottish. All the best managers are Scottish. fact.


----------



## on the road (3 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Oo er...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/03/alex-ferguson-jose-mourinho-manchester-united
> 
> Personally I wouldnt want him at UTD. Never stays around long enough and likes spending too much money.


Has he fallen out with David Moyes then?


----------



## dan_bo (3 Dec 2012)

on the road said:


> Has he fallen out with David Moyes then?


 

....was my other thought.


----------



## Manonabike (3 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Oo er...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/03/jose-mourinho-real-madri-spain
> 
> ...


 
Even if he stay forever I wouldn't want him at UTD.


----------



## PaulB (3 Dec 2012)

Tends to be the exact person the most vociferous DON'T want who turns out the be the exact choice needed. Wasn't Furry Gusset's resignation demanded on three separate occasions by the noisiest and isn't it the stuff of legend how he was reviled when he signed Eric Cantona? Cantona was depicted in the vilest way possible in one of their more famous fanzines just before he signed and the backpeddaling seen since would churn milk in to Kerrygold.


----------



## green1 (3 Dec 2012)

Hitchington said:


> I don't think you can blame naminder for what you think is an affront to the world of football. She (by all accounts) had a great day out cheering on her local team, and good for her!


So go and support a local team then, a proper one like: http://www.mkwanderers.co.uk/.
Instead of one that has been parachuted in by money men.


----------



## User482 (3 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> I was at UP yesterday to enjoy WHU mauling Chelsea, the plastics I spoke to after the game are rather upset at having the FSW foisted upon them


 
Great, wasn't it! I hear the Chelsea fans were joining in with "you're getting sacked in the morning"...


----------



## Get In The Van (3 Dec 2012)

Beat our rivals, and holders of the Scottish cup, yessssss!


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2012)

With Benitez's record at Chelski he should be sacked before the weekend


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2012)

Paulus said:


> With Benitez's record at Chelski he should be sacked before the weekend


 

Chelski is Polish...
Surely you mean Chelskov or Chelsky.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Chelski is Polish...
> Surely you mean Chelskov or Chelsky.


 I stand corrected.


----------



## Hitchington (3 Dec 2012)

Paulus said:


> I stand corrected.


Said the man in the orthopaedic shoes.


----------



## defy-one (3 Dec 2012)

they are still known as Chelski even if it is geographically incorrect


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Dec 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Ian! Ian! Come away from the window!
> 
> And for those of you who wonder if they do it differently elsewhere...
> 
> ...


 
Excellent articles, read them both today and it shows what a joke the game has become in this country and just how disenfranchised fans have become.

The Chelsea situation says it all, those fans really believe they can make a difference to what the Russian despot thinks and does by booing Benitez, when the reality is, he - Abrahamovich - couldn't give two hoots what they think and more importantly doesn't need to, given the power balance in the club between genuine fans and oligarch. Namely that the Russian does what he wants until such time as he decides to leave.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Dec 2012)

swee'pea99 said:


> QPR - second successive draw! We're on a roll!


 
We R doomed. It will take a miracle now and I think 'Arry has it right about not spending more money come January if the performances don't improve. Like he says, there's really no point.


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2012)

swee'pea99 said:


> QPR - second successive draw! We're on a roll!


 
Yeah ........... downhill !


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Excellent articles, read them both today and it shows what a joke the game has become in this country and just how disenfranchised fans have become.
> 
> The Chelsea situation says it all, those fans really believe they can make a difference to what the Russian despot thinks and does by booing Benitez, when the reality is, he - Abrahamovich - couldn't give two hoots what they think and more importantly doesn't need to, given the power balance in the club between genuine fans and oligarch. Namely that the Russian does what he wants until such time as he decides to leave.


 
I did read somewhere that Adbramaovich is in charge of the Russian football for the 2018 or 2020 European or World cup tournaments. can't remeber which one it was now..
But as to you post... It will be interesting to see what happens to Chelski as the times nears the other tournaments.


----------



## RedRider (3 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Excellent articles, read them both today and it shows what a joke the game has become in this country and just how disenfranchised fans have become.
> 
> The Chelsea situation says it all, those fans really believe they can make a difference to what the Russian despot thinks and does by booing Benitez, when the reality is, he - Abrahamovich - couldn't give two hoots what they think and more importantly doesn't need to, given the power balance in the club between genuine fans and oligarch. Namely that the Russian does what he wants until such time as he decides to leave.


I heard Chelsea described as a 'billionaire's w*nk sock' recently. Where are the 'Roman NOse' banners?


----------



## mark st1 (3 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> Tends to be the exact person the most vociferous DON'T want who turns out the be the exact choice needed. Wasn't Furry Gusset's resignation demanded on three separate occasions by the noisiest and isn't it the stuff of legend how he was reviled when he signed Eric Cantona? Cantona was depicted in the vilest way possible in one of their more famous fanzines just before he signed and the backpeddaling seen since would churn milk in to Kerrygold.


 
Cheer up Chicken your hero and saviour Dalglish will be back to save you from another poor season until your owners realise he has more chips on his shoulder than a mcdonalds recruit and he gets the sack AGAIN. What a way to treat a "Kop Icon".


----------



## defy-one (3 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Cheer up Chicken your hero and saviour Dalglish will be back to save you from another poor season until your owners realise he has more chips on his shoulder than a mcdonalds recruit and he gets the sack AGAIN. What a way to treat a "Kop Icon".



beautiful


----------



## RoyPSB (3 Dec 2012)

Paulus said:


> Sorry, but there are only one team that can be called the Bees, they play in black and amber and play at Underhill. We lost again, this time to Cheltenham at the weekend, so back to the bottom of the league.


 
Sorry but no. We are The Bees.

You could do with Martin Allen again! Hope you do stay up though - good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## defy-one (3 Dec 2012)

green1 said:


> So go and support a local team then, a proper one like: http://www.mkwanderers.co.uk/.
> Instead of one that has been parachuted in by money men.



You know what .... Support who you want and don't feel you have to explain it to others!!!!


----------



## billy1561 (3 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Cheer up Chicken your hero and saviour Dalglish will be back to save you from another poor season until your owners realise he has more chips on his shoulder than a mcdonalds recruit and he gets the sack AGAIN. What a way to treat a "Kop Icon".


I really wonder why we need a tribal football thread on a predominantly cycling forum. It just agitates the fark out of usually sensible people. The forum is worse for it imo.


----------



## defy-one (4 Dec 2012)

you are right Billy..... but the forum is predominantly male (sorry ladies) and men like to talk about other stuff, which includes football. 
i have been as guilty as the next, it's tribal as you say


----------



## PaulB (4 Dec 2012)

billy1561 said:


> I really wonder why we need a tribal football thread on a predominantly cycling forum. It just agitates the f*** out of usually sensible people. The forum is worse for it imo.


And the grammatically clueless no-marks from the 'home counties' who have cocked a leg over the 'success horse', as well as the sensible.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> And the grammatically clueless no-marks from the 'home counties' who have cocked a leg over the 'success horse', as well as the sensible.


 
 I hope a new record is top of your Christmas list.


----------



## Spartak (4 Dec 2012)

billy1561 said:


> I really wonder why we need a tribal football thread on a predominantly cycling forum. It just agitates the f*** out of usually sensible people. The forum is worse for it imo.


 
Billy, I started 'The Football Thread' & as the figures show it is quite popular ....

Replies: 2,073
Views: 28,856

If people aren't interested or don't like the 'banter' then don't read it


----------



## mark st1 (4 Dec 2012)

Exactly id understand the complaint if the thread was in any other room however this is the Cafe so anything goes.


----------



## defy-one (4 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> I hope a new record is top of your Christmas list.


 
nah mate - he will still be whining about Liverfool being a top 4 side in 2013!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> You know what .... Support who you want and don't feel you have to explain it to others!!!!


You know, I've always thought your team was the one from where you were born. Don't tell me I've been suffering for no good reason....


----------



## defy-one (4 Dec 2012)

i still have a soft spot for Hayes and Yeading United


----------



## mark st1 (4 Dec 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You know, I've always thought your team was the one from where you were born. Don't tell me I've been suffering for no good reason....


 
I was always told you supported who your Dad supported or you got a beating and was shunned at family parties ??


----------



## billy1561 (4 Dec 2012)

Spartak said:


> Billy, I started 'The Football Thread' & as the figures show it is quite popular ....
> 
> Replies: 2,073
> Views: 28,856
> ...


 
So thats over 26,000 who have viewed and didn't reply. Sorry, just showing how 'popular' it is with statistics.

Totally agree if not interested then dont read it. However, the problem with football is its very tribalistic and i include myself in that. There are numerous football forums on the web that satisfy the needs for people who want to debate how good their team is without denegrating cyclechat. In fact this is one place i love to come to and avoid things other than cycling.
All the same i am not a moderator of this site and its just my personal opinion. No insult is intended Spartak.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> I was always told you supported who your Dad supported or you got a beating and was shunned at family parties ??


 

It worked for son # 1.
he's now 26.
I started taking him to Chelsea when he was 6.
Chelsea were complete toilet then.
For the next 10 years or so he was one of only a couple of Chelsea supporters in his little league (Wimbledon).
He was ribbed mercilessly by Manure, Liverputz & Gooners.
I said to him on his birthday when he was about 10 did he wanted a Manure kit.
He looked at me and said yes please. I said not on your frigging life son.
He stayed Chelsea.....
The thing is at the age of 18 he moved to Torquay. He was then called a glory hunter for supporting Chelsea. 

Son #2 who is 2&3/4's has a huge Chelsea flag in his bedroom since the day he was born.
Like his older brother, he will have no choice as to what team he supports.


----------



## billy1561 (4 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Exactly id understand the complaint if the thread was in any other room however this is the Cafe so anything goes.


It wasn't a complaint Mark more of a comment. A personal one at that


----------



## simon.r (4 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It worked for son # 1.
> he's now 26.


 
It worked for my son, now 23. Despite being born in Northampton, moving to Nottingham at a young age and even playing for Forest's youth side for 6 seasons I'm very pleased to say he's a Leicester fan through and through


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

simon.r said:


> It worked for my son, now 23. Despite being born in Northampton, moving to Nottingham at a young age and even playing for Forest's youth side for 6 seasons I'm very pleased to say he's a Leicester fan through and through


 

Sorry to hear that Simon


----------



## defy-one (4 Dec 2012)

citeh bummed out of Europe .... are they the new LFC?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> citeh bummed out of Europe .... are they the new LFC?


 

c'mon, they're not that bad...


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Dec 2012)

I was born in Leeds... can't win them all. Well, when I say win.....


----------



## mark st1 (5 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It worked for son # 1.
> he's now 26.
> I started taking him to Chelsea when he was 6.
> Chelsea were complete toilet then.
> ...


 
I compliment you on your parenting skills  . Cant believe you denied the eldest the opportunity to escape though lol.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> I was born in Leeds... can't win them all. Well, when I say win.....


 
We all hate Leeds scum


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Dec 2012)

... should have been in Castleford in the 60s...


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> c'mon, they're not that bad...


 
New manager for us I reckon..


----------



## mark st1 (5 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> New manager for us I reckon..


 
You may aswell take Wenger you seem to have taken everything else from the poor Gooners


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> You may aswell take Wenger you seem to have taken everything else from the poor Gooners


 
He might be gone by the end of the season as well...


----------



## Spartak (5 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> He might be gone by the end of the season as well...


 
Replaced by Pep Guardiola


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Dec 2012)

Spartak said:


> Replaced by Pep Guardiola


 
Thats my choice of a new manager...


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Dec 2012)

Is he cloned...seems to be up for every job in the Premiership top 5!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Is he cloned...seems to be up for every job in the Premiership top 5!


 

And teams from italy and France too....


----------



## defy-one (5 Dec 2012)

shock news..... Torres scored.... Rafa had to search google for the last time that happened


----------



## mark st1 (5 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Is he cloned...seems to be up for every job in the Premiership top 5!


 
Except the important one The Special One for me please.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Except the important one The Special One for me please.


 

Yup, old drunk red nose seems to think he's the natural successor for the theater of prawns.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Dec 2012)

He is a class act bet Mr Rusky however much money he has must regret the day he let him walk from Chelsea.


----------



## defy-one (5 Dec 2012)

the rumour mill says Guadiola or Mourinho for Man Utd, and with Sir Alex's blessing. 
personally i woukd prefer the special one as he has proved himself at several clubs. 
Barcellona could have been coached by Dogleash or even the Spanish waiter and they would have won everything with the talent in that team right now


----------



## Monsieur Remings (6 Dec 2012)

Well done the bHOYS!

Hats off to Chelsea for making history too....


----------



## redcard (6 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> the rumour mill says Guadiola or Mourinho for Man Utd, and with Sir Alex's blessing.
> personally i woukd prefer the special one as he has proved himself at several clubs.
> Barcellona could have been coached by Dogleash or even the Spanish waiter and they would have won everything with the talent in that team right now



There's not really much competition now for the Man U job. It seems that too many candidates are too damaged from their numerous sackings they've effectively ruled themselves out. Even Martin O'Neil is doing his best to ruin any chance he had.


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> shock news..... Torres scored.... Rafa had to search google for the last time that happened


 
Its a bit Ying & Yang.. Torres scores and Chelsea win and they are out of the CL...


----------



## mangaman (6 Dec 2012)

redcard said:


> There's not really much competition now for the Man U job. It seems that too many candidates are too damaged from their numerous sackings they've effectively ruled themselves out. Even Martin O'Neil is doing his best to ruin any chance he had.


 
I know - O'Neill is no longer a young, up-and-coming manager witha great record.

He has been moderately successful at some clubs but seems to be getting worse with age. Can't see Man Utd wanting to poach the manager of the 4th bottom side.

Guadiola is an unknown quantity outside Barcalona - I can't see him in the Prem apart from at Aresnal, but I think employing him would be a huge gamble.

Mourinho, on the other hand, is proven in multiple leagues including the Prem and I'm sure Man City et al will always have him top of the list


----------



## defy-one (7 Dec 2012)

just watched Mourinho on sky+ what a guy, what a manager.... no way he will manage arsenal citeh or pramfield.... the futures bright in Mancunia... pep or Jose


----------



## RedRider (7 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> just watched Mourinho on sky+ what a guy, what a manager.... no way he will manage arsenal citeh or pramfield.... the futures bright in Mancunia... pep or Jose


Interesting times ahead for Manchester United, I reckon the loss of Ferguson will be a blow no matter who steps in. Jose Mourinho or Pep Guardiola may be good managers but they don't have the same influence within the English game. Although tactically limited (compared to those managers) a combination of Ferguson's longevity, success and personality has given him a lot of soft power. British managers, football journalists, the FA and Premier League have feared his displeasure and bent to his will which was good for Man U but bad for the wider game.


----------



## Primal Scream (7 Dec 2012)

We have the bin dippers arriving at Upton Park on Sunday, I trust we can do a "Chelsea" on them though prefferably without the crap first half. 

Still at least the Uraguyan "Tom Daley" is banned.


----------



## defy-one (8 Dec 2012)

don't get me started on his ears........


----------



## defy-one (8 Dec 2012)

too late..... have you seen his ears.... he looks like a rat, or an alien!


----------



## RoyPSB (8 Dec 2012)

Uwe Rosler's red and white army go marching on. What a great team he has created. Best football I've seen in the 34 years I've been watching them.


----------



## Spartak (8 Dec 2012)

RoyPSB said:


> Uwe Rosler's red and white army go marching on. What a great team he has created. Best football I've seen in the 34 years I've been watching them.


 
Always like Uwe as a player, glad he's doing well as a manager ...........

Another good win for Norwich today  up to 11th !!!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2012)

RoyPSB said:


> Uwe Rosler's red and white army go marching on. What a great team he has created. Best football I've seen in the 34 years I've been watching them.


 
Blimey, there's a blast from the past.
Man City wasn't he.
Had to google to find out where he is now.
Brentford.
(The only football club with a pub in each corner of the ground if I remember rightly)


----------



## mangaman (9 Dec 2012)

Spartak said:


> Always like Uwe as a player, glad he's doing well as a manager ...........
> 
> Another good win for Norwich today  up to 11th !!!


 
I know!

We're on fire.

3rd most on form team.

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/matchday/form-guide.html

Not looking good for Reading and QPR now already


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Introducing God.................................




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RedRider (9 Dec 2012)

mangaman said:


> I know!
> 
> We're on fire.
> 
> ...


My godson, with no connection to the city whatsoever, is hankering after a Norwich shirt this Christmas. He draws canaries in his spare time.


----------



## RedRider (9 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Introducing God.................................


 Football debate can get heated enough without bringing religious discussion into it. Nevertheless, while there are many false idols there's only one God...


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

RedRider said:


> Football debate can get heated enough without bringing religious discussion into it. Nevertheless, while there are many false idols there's only one God...


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

bye bye citeh bye bye


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

.... and now we can sit down and watch lower league football in west ham v liverpool. 

yaaawn


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Hope West Ham get a result.


----------



## RedRider (9 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


>


 Even His image produces miracles.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

RedRider said:


> Even His image produces miracles.


 
And reminds me to renew my car insurance.


----------



## RedRider (9 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> And reminds me to renew my car insurance.


 Weak


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

RedRider said:


> Weak


 
You made it to easy though.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> bye bye citeh bye bye


I notice thst you are based in South Bucks and appear to be a Man Ure supporter, when did you move there from Manchester and what part of Manchester are you from, just asking.


----------



## PaulB (9 Dec 2012)

RedRider said:


> Football debate can get heated enough without bringing religious discussion into it. Nevertheless, while there are many false idols there's only one God...


 
Nice one that, RR! Just back from the Drury Lane Fan Dancer's rat-piss hovel myself and we came away with a good result there. Some GREAT goals (doubtless a certain person will come on claiming to 'remember Liverpool fans booing Steven Gerarrd for scoring an own goal' - never happened, never will) from our team under development there so all-in-all, a worthwhile trip to the racist pit of rat's piss. 

Doubtless you'll get mince from those worthless tedionauts who don't actually go to any games (and so cannot under ANY circumstances consider themselves 'supporters', especially when shown to be sickening glory-hunters and so are kept on 'ignore' from me) so my advice is to suggest they kiss your ring, especially the ones who aren't even Commodores, and leave them to their self-gratification. 

Glory, glory be, to Liverpool FC.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

I live in London and Ihave on occassion been to the land of scroungers and thieves or Liverpool as it is also known and would never consider swappin.


----------



## PaulB (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> I live in London and Ihave on occassion been to the land of scroungers and thieves or Liverpool as it is also known and would never consider swappin.


Good. That's music to my ears but Liverpool is only known as how you referred it by functionally illiterate no-marks and the ill-informed, jealous stit-shains (anag.) who have lost all sense of shame. But I welcome all your ammunition.


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> I notice thst you are based in South Bucks and appear to be a Man Ure supporter, when did you move there from Manchester and what part of Manchester are you from, just asking.




I do live in South Bucks and go to Old Trafford and Manchester a few times each year. I have family and friends in Manchester. I know more Liverfool fans in London than up there, and thankfully none of them are on the dole, steal hub caps or live in caravans (taken from what i've read as i would never be able to make the journey to Anfield right?) 
i think Barcelona are brilliant, and went there once.
i think Real Madrid are pretty good, and went there once aswell
i like watching India (and England) playing cricket and have been there a few times too. 
and by the way i took the kids to see your famous gates and we bought some t shirts for family down South - my urge to wretch was strong..... but i resisted


i digress ..... your point?


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> I do live in south bucks and go to Old Trafford and Manchester many times each year. I have family and friends in Manchester. I know more liverfools in London than up there, and thankfully none of them are on the dole, steal hub caps or live in caravans
> 
> i think Barcelona are brilliant, and went there once.
> i think Real Madrid are pretty good, and went there once aswell
> ...


My point as such is that most football supporters . support their local teams and do not latch onto a team because of their succes


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> Good. That's music to my ears but Liverpool is only known as how you referred it by functionally illiterate no-marks and the ill-informed, jealous stit-shains (anag.)who have lost all sense of shame. But I welcome all your ammunition.[/quote Why would I feel a sense of shame and what about?? As for jealousyou must be joking who in their right mind would live in Liverpool as opposed to London by choice.
> 
> btw please give me the heads up on this "shame" thing.


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> My point as such is that most football supporters . support their local teams and do not latch onto a team because of their succes



your assumptions are flawed as i have always supported Man Utd, even when Liverpool were winning everything. The scouse scum never appealed to me, and I'm pleased i had to walk alone, for the path to salvation isn't littered with hubcaps!


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

I get confused by this you dont live there your not allowed to support them etc ? Ive never lived in or remotely near Old Trafford and i wouldnt want to its a s**t hole of an area ive been taken to Old Trafford by my Grandad my Dad and ive taken 1 of my kids all since the mid 80's when United were far from being a Glory team apart from Big Ron's cup heroics the league places where nothing to get excited about. Fergies early years were even worse floundering in mid table etc (and imo if he doesnt thank Mark Robbins and Lee Martin in an autobiography for saving his ass in the cup games he is not an honest man). I was even forced to wear the gross Blue and White (looked like a painter and decoraters test shirt) kit of the 90's  just cos Dad bought it. So no i dont have a Manc accent wont ever live there but will support them till the day i die.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> your assumptions are flawed as i have always supported Man Utd, even when Liverpool were winning everything. The scouse scum never appealed to me, and I'm pleased i had to walk alone, for the path to salvation isn't littered with hubcaps!


 So why did you not support your local team?


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

I use to sell programmes at Wycombe Wanderers as a boy but that was purely for my own financial gain i also got in for free but wouldnt class myself a s a supporter i spent all my time at the tea hut chatting up the young girl serving the pies


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Dec 2012)

Looking increasingly grim for Sunderland... tough matches with no real prospect of points til the New Year!


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> I get confused by this you dont live there your not allowed to support them etc ? Ive never lived in or remotely near Old Trafford and i wouldnt want to its a s**t hole of an area ive been taken to Old Trafford by my Grandad my Dad and ive taken 1 of my kids all since the mid 80's when United were far from being a Glory team apart from Big Ron's cup heroics the league places where nothing to get excited about. Fergies early years were even worse floundering in mid table etc (and imo if he doesnt thank Mark Robbins and Lee Martin in an autobiography for saving his ass in the cup games he is not an honest man). I was even forced to wear the gross Blue and White (looked like a painter and decoraters test shirt) kit of the 90's  just cos Dad bought it. So no i dont have a Manc accent wont ever live there but will support them till the day i die.


Yes you are correct, if you dont come from their your not allowed to support them, spot on, bunch of glory hunters in the main just like all the 40,000 Chesea plastics who claim to have been attending for donkeys years even though I can remember them getting gates of less than 18000 in the 1980's


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Looking increasingly grim for Sunderland... tough matches with no real prospect of points til the New Year!


 
Feel for you ACP dont know whats happened to O Neil he looks like a lost man who knows whats coming


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Yes you are correct, if you dont come from their your not allowed to support them, spot on, bunch of glory hunters in the main just like all the 40,000 Chesea plastics who claim to have been attending for donkeys years even though I can remember them getting gates of less than 18000 in the 1980's


 
Surley not you mean like all the sudden splurge of Man s**tty fans that have never been so happy since they were Chelsea fans.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

I am not a City fan but I admire the fact that their gates were in excess of 32000 in division three, not to many plastics there.

They also from my point of view have the distinct advantage of not being Man Ure.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Feel for you ACP dont know whats happened to O Neil he looks like a lost man who knows whats coming


His image as a reliable manager who could turn a losing team around just hasn't kicked in this time... it's a funny old game- SFC bounce back well from the Championship but falter when they don't get a good start, perhaps they just over-achieved last season! Their confidence is shot just now which is a bad sign.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

Maybe Sunderland will be relegated, I need two to finish below my mob and QPR seem nailed on at the moment.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> His image as a reliable manager who could turn a losing team around just hasn't kicked in this time... it's a funny old game- SFC bounce back well from the Championship but falter when they don't get a good start, perhaps they just over-achieved last season! Their confidence is shot just now which is a bad sign.


 
Bring back Kevin Phillips he will rescue you lol. Im sure they will come good i just hope O Neil can turn it around as i like him as a manager honest and truthful which makes a nice change nowadays.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Maybe Sunderland will be relegated, I need two to finish below my mob and QPR seem nailed on at the moment.


 
Your mob ?? which is who may i ask


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Dec 2012)

Can't forgive Phillips...ratbag! or Dent.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

West Ham Utd.

I was born a mile from the ground and have supported them through thin and a damn site thinner.
No glory hunters at UP, in my lifetime we have won threeF A cups and a cup winners cup oh and a world cup


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Can't forgive Phillips...ratbag! or Dent.


 
Well that only leaves an sos call for Niall Quinn then lol


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Bring back Kevin Phillips he will rescue you lol. Im sure they will come good i just hope O Neil can turn it around as i like him as a manager honest and truthful which makes a nice change nowadays.


 MON my be honest but he is also a petulant tart at times.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> West Ham Utd.
> 
> I was born a mile from the ground and have supported them through thin and a damn site thinner.
> No glory hunters at UP, in my lifetime we have won threeF A cups and a cup winners cup oh and a world cup


 
Well done i salute you although your forum name is quite ironic being as Primal scream = mani who is one of the biggest Man Utd fans around and his track from the Stone Roses days is played as the players come out of the tunnel before every home game .


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> MON my be honest but he is also a petulant tart at times.


 
Yes fair point but was until what ever happened at Villa one of the best British managers around touted for the big jobs all the time even as a potential replacement for Sir Alex.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

I have seen them on many occassions and have tickets for next years charity gig at the Albert Hall.


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> So why did you not support your local team?



My local team is hayes and yeading and i still do, my son played for the youth team. Most footy fans will support a division 1 (as it was then) team, just as everybody watches F1 and not F3
My local (west london) teams would have been QPR and CHELSEA ...would that make you feel better?


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> My local team is hayes and yeading and i still do, my son played for the youth team. Most footy fans will support a division 1 (as it was then) team, just as everybody watches F1 and not F3
> My local (west london) teams would have been QPR and CHELSEA ...would that make you feel better?


Yes, everyone should support their local team althouh I take your point about supporting a PL team. I have run a few youth teams and I despaired of kids from East London and Essex turning up for training wearing Manure kit


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

Well thank heavens your not prime minister .... I'll support whom i wish. West Ham were unlucky today ... I so wanted Pramfield to stay in the bottom half of the table :-)


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Dec 2012)

Of course you will support who you wish, are you a member of the London Reds? Another bunch of glory hunting plastics


----------



## defy-one (10 Dec 2012)

Your a prat .... I'll support you


----------



## RedRider (10 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> Nice one that, RR! Just back from the Drury Lane Fan Dancer's rat-**** hovel myself and we came away with a good result there. Some GREAT goals (doubtless a certain person will come on claiming to 'remember Liverpool fans booing Steven Gerarrd for scoring an own goal' - never happened, never will) from our team under development there so all-in-all, a worthwhile trip to the racist pit of rat's ****.
> 
> Doubtless you'll get mince from those worthless tedionauts who don't actually go to any games (and so cannot under ANY circumstances consider themselves 'supporters', especially when shown to be sickening glory-hunters and so are kept on 'ignore' from me) so my advice is to suggest they kiss your ring, especially the ones who aren't even Commodores, and leave them to their self-gratification.
> 
> Glory, glory be, to Liverpool FC.


 
Listened on the radio at work and it sounded like a winter warmer! I don't get the game much lately, not even a Commodore and haven't even seen Suarez yet, but I put a stint in evry other Saturday in my teens and 20s and a win puts a spring in me step. Good season so far, not too much pressure and looks like there's a team coming together!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Dec 2012)

watched the Manchester derby highlights last night and thought 'what a poor game'. Exciting in its own way, but technically very, very ordinary. As for the rest of the games this weekend - Swansea Norwich had nice touches and was hugely entertaining, but, taken as a whole, the standard seems to be slipping.

Or am I being picky?


----------



## defy-one (10 Dec 2012)

The standard of British football has been slipping for years. we call our players "world class", but in reality they are good at best. 
people like Gerrard, Rooney, Lampard are put on plinths by Sky and co... 

The results of the England team, under various master coaches, is a testament to how poor we really are. The Premiership is propped up by foreign players who are technically better


----------



## Glow worm (10 Dec 2012)

The Swansea/ Norwich game was certainly exciting to listen to (I haven't seen the highlights yet so can't comment on the quality). Great to have scored 4 goals and got our first away win of the season although I have always had a soft spot for the Swans and am pleased to see them doing so well too.

I was out on the fen watching barn owls with the game on the radio at the time - I can personally verify that owls are less excited by Norwich going in at the break 3-0 up than I was!


----------



## asterix (10 Dec 2012)

Paddy Crerand puts Chris Warburton in his place. Great stuff.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p012ctfh


----------



## MarkF (11 Dec 2012)

Big night tonight, Bradford City V Arsenal. I am convinced that we are going to win.


----------



## mangaman (11 Dec 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> watched the Manchester derby highlights last night and thought 'what a poor game'. Exciting in its own way, but technically very, very ordinary. As for the rest of the games this weekend - Swansea Norwich had nice touches and was hugely entertaining, but, taken as a whole, the standard seems to be slipping.
> 
> Or am I being picky?


 
I agree.

Norwich made a few canny signings over the summer - Bassong / Tettey / Whittaker - but hardly broke the bank and hardly international superstars.

Once Houghton and the players worked out his system of a tight defence and a solid midfield with Holt on his own, we've been unbeaten.

I don't think Norwich are a very good side - yet we're only 4 points behind Everton who are in a Champions League slot and in the League Cup Quarters.

We beat Man Utd and Arsenal comfortably - it wasn't lucky - they just weren't very good.

I was expecting this year to be more competitive as the teams that came up were better than the teams that went down.

West Ham and Southampton had money and QPR I expected to spend theirs a bit better.

The whole league seems worse than last year - we drew fairly comfortably away at Spurs and Everton as well. I don't think we're much better - other teams have become more mediocre.


----------



## Inertia (11 Dec 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ster-City-fans-celebrating-United-winner.html

We love to blame the victims in this country


----------



## mangaman (11 Dec 2012)

Whoops

There goes another chance for Arsenal to win something out the window - another trophyless season one suspects.


----------



## defy-one (11 Dec 2012)

i could take better penalties with my bloody cleats on! and ARSE nil get paid to do this?


----------



## MarkF (11 Dec 2012)

MarkF said:


> Big night tonight, Bradford City V Arsenal. I am convinced that we are going to win.


 
The reason I was confident is that, VP is tight, the crowd are right on top of the players, it was going to be minus 2c (I think it was actually lower) and I knew the Arsenal players have no balls, it all went exactly to plan. 

I was worried when I saw their team, what happened to Wenger playing his reserves in this competition? It was pretty much full strength, Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs; Coquelin, Wilshere; Ramsey, Cazorla, Podolski; Gervinho.

It wasn't nice to see Wenger suffer but he has built this team of highly paid bottlers.


----------



## Inertia (11 Dec 2012)

Bradford have now beaten more Premier League teams this season than QPR.


----------



## Doseone (11 Dec 2012)

Inertia said:


> Bradford have now beaten more Premier League teams this season than QPR.


Did you enjoy your trip to Loftus Road last season?


----------



## Inertia (11 Dec 2012)

Doseone said:


> Did you enjoy your trip to Loftus Road last season?


Hey, we are renown for making teams look good


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Dec 2012)

well................it's fourth place or bust for Arsene now - although I think that's eminently do-able, given that Everton have no great strength in depth and Villas-Boas' raincoat is ridiculous. Even if they were to win the FA Cup tonight's effort was clearly not a one-off - the team hasn't got the strength of character to sustain the fiction that the Gunners are going to challenge for the Premiership anytime soon.

Is this the oldest Arsenal team since the Invincibles?


----------



## mangaman (12 Dec 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Is this the oldest Arsenal team since the Invincibles?


 
I'm not sure - I think it's the worst though.

I've always had a theory that Arsenal's tippy-tappy reputation under Wenger was a bit of a myth.

The really successful sides had Ian Wright then Thierry Henry - the chances of the clubs all-time goalscorers coming along one after another are miniscule - but that's what happened.

The successful Wenger teams had a ball winning midfield (Viera and Petit for example) and some clever players who could pass.

Most importantly they had someone who would always score buckets of goals.

Since they lost Henry, they were always going to struggle - they have the ball most of every game but very average strikers and scoring what their success was built on.


----------



## MarkF (12 Dec 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> well................it's fourth place or bust for Arsene now - although I think that's eminently do-able,


 
No, that won't happen.This is the season everything goes belly up, it's been coming.

I said I was convinced we'd win, an L2 team V Arsenal? I certainly wouldn't have said that if we'd been playing any other PL team. Arsenal are living on past glories, have been for seasons, they are bottlers, a team with without a spine. When the only leader is a kid (Wilshire) the game is up. Everything went exactly as I anticipated, big un + little un and the Arsenal CB's were bullied and frightened. Podolski, Ramsey and Cazorla did nothing and all Gervinho did was miss. If we started again today then I'd put money on Bradford.

Funniest thing? Bringing on Chamakh an even more useless waster than Podolksi or Gervinho.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

And just to prove i can poke fun at me own..........................





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


 
Best Sky Sports interview ever............... Im not a wheeler and dealer im a f****n football manager


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2012)

mangaman said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole league seems worse than last year - we drew fairly comfortably away at Spurs and Everton as well. I don't think we're much better - other teams have become more mediocre.


 
I've watched Norwich (on Sky) a few times this season and they are ordinary but resilient and cohere refreshingly as a team. However the danger for them, as I see it from my limited perspective, is that Houlihan may at some point get injured. He makes them tick.


----------



## mangaman (13 Dec 2012)

rich p said:


> I've watched Norwich (on Sky) a few times this season and they are ordinary but resilient and cohere refreshingly as a team. However the danger for them, as I see it from my limited perspective, is that Houlihan may at some point get injured. He makes them tick.


 
Very true rich.

We are a solid team - ordinary really as you say - that Houghton has organised into an effective unit.

We've done amazingly considering we lost John Ruddy for 3 months and have had such a good run, but losing another key player such as Hoolahoop or Bassong (who has been fantastic at the back and scored a few) would be a real problem with our small squad.

Hopefully we can beat Wigan at Carrow Rd this Sat and then we'd be on 25 points - if you need 40 to stay up (give or take) we'd be getting closer with 21 games left.

I can see us losing a few, but hopefully we can get enough points in the bank to stumble over the line before we start to pick up injuries.


----------



## Spartak (14 Dec 2012)

mangaman said:


> Very true rich.
> 
> We are a solid team - ordinary really as you say - that Houghton has organised into an effective unit.
> 
> ...



I would like to see us buy another forward in the January sales ?


----------



## mangaman (15 Dec 2012)

Spartak said:


> I would like to see us buy another forward in the January sales ?


 
Yup, I agree.

Sounds as if Holt may have injured his hamstring today, although all our goals are coming from midfield or defenders.

If we have the money we need a forward as we have loads of really tough games coming up although everyone's overpriced in January and if Holt is out we'll be down to Jackson and Morison - hardly a terrifying combo. 

Still, I'll enjoy our 7th place at this stage of the season


----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2012)

Still top.


----------



## Get In The Van (15 Dec 2012)

Snatched defeat from the jaws of victory today, 2-0 up with 30 mins to go, then the manager takes off both strikers chucks on a player who hasn't played in weeks and a kid up front as a lone striker, we ship 3 goals as a result 
hope hes learned his lesson (the manager that is!)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (15 Dec 2012)

UUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2012)

Damn! we lost. http://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/


----------



## Spartak (18 Dec 2012)

Coach of the year ........

............ Roberto Di Matteo


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

Champions League Draw

Galatasaray v Schalke
Celtic v Juventus
Arsenal v Bayern Munich
Shakhtar Donetsk v Borussia Dortmund
AC Milan v Barcelona
Real Madrid v Manchester United
Valencia v Paris St Germain
Porto v Malaga


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2012)

Spartak said:


> Coach of the year ........
> 
> ............ Roberto Di Matteo


Surely that should be Bells of Stamfordham...


----------



## dan_bo (20 Dec 2012)

Wonder which of Smalling and Raphael ol'Baconface'll put up against Ronaldo?


----------



## defy-one (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Champions League Draw
> 
> Galatasaray v Schalke
> Celtic v Juventus
> ...



Just love a scouse free zone


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> Just love a scouse free zone


 

Can't see old hypocrite red nose at the theatre of prawns and The Voyeur at the Camel Dome getting through to the next round.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

Beano1 said:


> I thought Chelsea had got through to the knock out stages? Or maybe that was their final group game on Sunday where they lost and that is why they are not playing?


 

They had to win and hope for other result to go their way.... it didn't.


----------



## Scruffmonster (20 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Wonder which of Smalling and Raphael ol'Baconface'll put up against Ronaldo?


 
Rafael AND Valencia.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Dec 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Rafael AND Valencia.


 
And Smalling and Phil Jones......


----------



## PaulB (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Can't see old hypocrite red nose at the theatre of prawns and The Voyeur at the Camel Dome getting through to the next round.


Oooh, a schoolboy error there opening the door to the Jehovah's Witness of stupidity. I keep that stitshain (Sp) deservedly on ignore but you responding to it brought it to my view, you silly boy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2012)

Beano1 said:


> I thought Chelsea had got through to the knock out stages? Or maybe that was their final group game on Sunday where they lost and that is why they are not playing?


 
Do you follow football by any chance?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> Oooh, a schoolboy error there opening the door to the Jehovah's Witness of stupidity. I keep that stitshain (Sp) deservedly on ignore but you responding to it brought it to my view, you silly boy.


 

good


----------



## PaulB (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> good


Well you outsmarted him (but then again, so could a sparrow with a .22 through its brain in its death-throws) by using the word 'hypocrite' which will of course go so far over his head, it would be beyond the scope of air-traffic control.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> Well you outsmarted him (but then again, so could a sparrow with a .22 through its brain in its death-throws) by using the word 'hypocrite' which will of course go so far over his head, it would be beyond the scope of air-traffic control.


 

You don't like him then Paul?


----------



## mark st1 (20 Dec 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Rafael AND Valencia.


 
Deffinatly Rafael the Brazilian against Ronaldo the Portuguese that would be tasty enough even if it was a friendly


----------



## mark st1 (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Can't see old hypocrite red nose at the theatre of prawns and The Voyeur at the Camel Dome getting through to the next round.


 
Do i sense the smell of John Smiths in the air ???


----------



## PaulB (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You don't like him then Paul?


Worthless inconsequential no-marks like that who aren't even Commodores shouldn't be encouraged. They only claim to 'support' football teams (but obviously never go, lie or exaggerate about going if they have been) but clearly got into it because of a homo-erotic fantasy they'll never admit to focussed on, I reckon, Beckham or Ronaldo in that no-mark's case. I think it forgot the hypocrisy that renders him impotent in any real fan's view by condemning Scousers on one hand (to ingratiate himself with the born-in-the-wool Stretford Enders - who'd laugh him out of sight) and jizzing off when one scores for his club! There's no words to describe the blight that affects 'minds' like that.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Dec 2012)

Im guessing nut job Skiverpool fan is wishing us all a Merry Christmas. an anus pimple of the world indeed.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

PaulB said:


> Worthless inconsequential no-marks like that who aren't even Commodores shouldn't be encouraged. They only claim to 'support' football teams (but obviously never go, lie or exaggerate about going if they have been) but clearly got into it because of a homo-erotic fantasy they'll never admit to focussed on, I reckon, Beckham or Ronaldo in that no-mark's case. I think it forgot the hypocrisy that renders him impotent in any real fan's view by condemning Scousers on one hand (to ingratiate himself with the born-in-the-wool Stretford Enders - who'd laugh him out of sight) and jizzing off when one scores for his club! There's no words to describe the blight that affects 'minds' like that.


 

I guess it's a no then....


----------



## Spartak (20 Dec 2012)

Europa League draw...........

................. just like the UEFA Cup used to look like 

Why not re-introduce this form, much more exciting !
Or bring back the Cup-Winners Cup a great competition that would throw up some really obscure ties !


----------



## Inertia (20 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> Just love a scouse free zone


Its nice to know that even in our bad years when we aren't competing at all, that you care.


----------



## on the road (20 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> Just love a scouse free zone


Are you sure you're not a closet LFC supporter? You seem to talk more about them than your own team.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2012)

Perhaps Defy secretly likes Toffees.


----------



## defy-one (21 Dec 2012)

on the road said:


> Are you sure you're not a closet LFC supporter? You seem to talk more about them than your own team.




Ha ha ha .... support scouseville .... i'd rather support the clueless waiter over at Chelski !!!


----------



## defy-one (21 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Perhaps Defy secretly likes Toffees.




Spurs as i did my degree in North London or Everton as i think there Manager is old skool good


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Dec 2012)

Beano1 said:


> You can't blame Chelsea for trying though - after all they have got White Hart Lane as their home ground which is of course a s***hole.


 
Que? have I missed something


----------



## PaulB (21 Dec 2012)

Beano1 said:


> Yeah, and sorry because it would appear that I was wrong and that Chelsea were actually playing in the FIFA World Club Cup - which they lost.
> 
> Been a bad couple of months for Chelsea, new manager, looks like not qualifying for the CL next season and in the EL. Not to mention that they will probably lose out to West Ham for the right to use the Olympic Stadium as their new ground. You can't blame Chelsea for trying though - after all they have got White Hart Lane as their home ground which is of course a s***hole.


 
Rather than try and convince people I know stuff about a subject I know absolutely nothing about, like astro-physics for example, I stay out of those threads. Just a suggestion, mate.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Dec 2012)

Beano1 said:


> Been a bad couple of months for Chelsea, new manager, looks like not qualifying for the CL next season and in the EL. Not to mention that they will probably lose out to West Ham for the right to use the Olympic Stadium as their new ground. You can't blame Chelsea for trying though - after all they have got White Hart Lane as their home ground which is of course a s***hole.


 
Someone been dipping in to the egg nog a bit to early 

Chelsea play at Stamford Bridge buddy Spurs play at White Hart Lane. I cant disagree with your last statement though .


----------



## defy-one (22 Dec 2012)

It MUST be Christmas ..... Liverpool managed a win


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2012)

Accy Stanley drew 1-1 at home to Plymouth Argyle. We had 2012 fans on for the last home match of........2012! That was way above the expected attendance and it happened because Blackburn Rovers home match against Brighton was called off, so many of the Brighton fans travelled 6 miles down the road to Accrington for a proper game of football instead!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2012)

I see old hypocrite red nose is coming out with bolloxs again. 'Could have killed him' 'Most dangerous thing I have ever seen in football'

Yeah alright you senile old git... You don't remember any of that thug Roy Keanes deliberate antics then?


----------



## mark st1 (23 Dec 2012)

I never agreed with any of Keaneos antics especially the biography however i also dont agree with the twat Swansea defender today. Obviously Fergie will hype it up attempted murder it wasnt lol but it was a pointless thing to do.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> I never agreed with any of Keaneos antics especially the biography however i also dont agree with the twat Swansea defender today. Obviously Fergie will hype it up attempted murder it wasnt lol but it was a pointless thing to do.


 

It was a pointless thing to do... but no way he meant to hit him.
But good on him though.  Cracking shot.


----------



## PaulB (23 Dec 2012)

Furry-gussett has made demands on the FA that henceforth, the game shall use balloons in order to prevent the very real possibility of a player being killed should the spherical object with which the game is being played come in to contact with a player's head. 

What a stit shain on the game that relic is. Kung-fu football is allowed (and defended if you think you run the game) but a ball being kicked against one of your players must not be allowed. Of course, if Mike '12th man' Riley or Mark 'How far up, Sir ExLax?' Clattenberg had been in charge, sufficient time would have been played to have allowed the worthless to win the game and this quote would never have been made. He's the king of excusitis that leprous auld alchy.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It was a pointless thing to do... but no way he meant to hit him.
> But good on him though.  Cracking shot.


He's one of our (Stockport's) ex-captains, no way would he have hit where he aimed


----------



## mark st1 (23 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It was a pointless thing to do... but no way he meant to hit him.
> But good on him though.  Cracking shot.


 
It was laughable when VP got up giving it the biggun he is an awesome player but i wouldnt back him in a scrap no way it was like Roy Cropper squaring up to Giant Haystacks


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I see old hypocrite red nose is coming out with bolloxs again. 'Could have killed him' 'Most dangerous thing I have ever seen in football'
> 
> Yeah alright you senile old git... You don't remember any of that thug Roy Keanes deliberate antics then?


Or a certain Mr Cantona's kung fu kick? (though I did laugh at that one)


----------



## mark st1 (23 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Or a certain Mr Cantona's kung fu kick? (though I did laugh at that one)


 
That wasnt as random as his apology though ? Zee seagulls


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2012)

"It could have killed him". Just like that spectator who could've choked on his spud pie, it didn't happen so stfu Ferguson.


----------



## PaulB (24 Dec 2012)

You've got to laugh thinking of that decrepit auld alchy sobering up this morning and realising how stupid he's made himself look. Then again, should anyone tell Furry-Gusset how stupid he's made himself look with that rib-tickling hilarity from yesterday, I bet his family will have to bear the brunt of shame for him as he's clearly genetically deficient in having been born without the embarrassment hormone which comes to the fore when a recent total-and-utter-SNAFU comes to mind. It's surely time for the local health services to place him under Alzheimer's watch?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (24 Dec 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy Stanley drew 1-1 at home to Plymouth Argyle. We had 2012 fans on for the last home match of........2012! That was way above the expected attendance and it happened because Blackburn Rovers home match against Brighton was called off, so many of the Brighton fans travelled 6 miles down the road to Accrington for a proper game of football instead!


And a better groundsman obviously!! On Stanley On for 2013.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2012)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> And a better groundsman obviously!! On Stanley On for 2013.


Yes, he worked wonders to keep the game from being called off!


----------



## defy-one (26 Dec 2012)

Boxing day keeps giving

United win
Citeh lose
..........
And the icing on the cake ..... liverfool go back to doing what they do best ...... Losers!!!


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Dec 2012)

Well done Sunderland... well done United!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2012)

Didn't take long for those Chicken farmers The Venkys to get rid of Berg. 57days in the job...


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2012)

Bad times for the Berg ! he was a fool to take the job after going in the press like a week before saying "who would want the Blackburn job no one would want to manage there" i guess his reverse psychology got him the job. No wins though and they are dropping like a stone. Allerdyce must be laughing his socks off.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2012)

Alex Macleish named as Notts Forest manager never saw that one coming. I did think the Di Matteo thing was a bit optimistic though.


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2012)

Have the Chelsea fans warmed to Benitez yet?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Have the Chelsea fans warmed to Benitez yet?


 

Yeah.. we're all best buddies now lol..

Hold on.. I'm no longer Chelsea am I?

C'mon Bromley FC... C'mon the Lillywhites!


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah.. we're all best buddies now lol..
> 
> Hold on.. I'm no longer Chelsea am I?
> 
> C'mon Bromley FC... C'mon the Lillywhites!


None league is where the action is mate


----------



## craigwend (31 Dec 2012)

هال سيتى 2 - 0 ليدز يونايتد


----------



## Maz (31 Dec 2012)

craigwend said:


> هال سيتى 2 - 0 ليدز يونايتد



*هال سيتى 2 - 0 ليدز يونايتد*

DETINU SDEEL 0 - 2 YTIC LLUH


----------



## 2bluegp (31 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It was a pointless thing to do... but no way he meant to hit him.
> But good on him though.  Cracking shot.


I was in the crowd at carrow rd the other day. some of the rowdier man city fans were knocking a beach ball around.
It just missed my head. I was lucky, it could have killed me


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2013)

2bluegp said:


> I was in the crowd at carrow rd the other day. some of the rowdier man city fans were knocking a beach ball around.
> It just missed my head. I was lucky, it could have killed me


 
Seems they must of run out of small change to chuck around then.


----------



## defy-one (1 Jan 2013)

Same beach ball that beat Liverpool?


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Jan 2013)

defy-one said:


> Same beach ball that beat Liverpool?


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Jan 2013)

Transfer window now open...


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Jan 2013)

How much am I bid for QPR? Fifty...who'll start the bidding at fifty pounds...come on now ladies and gentlemen...fifty pounds? Forty five, anyone?....


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> How much am I bid for QPR? Fifty...who'll start the bidding at fifty pounds...come on now ladies and gentlemen...fifty pounds? Forty five, anyone?....


 
Let me check my pocket.
I have an old sticky sweet with fluff on and an arm from a Mr Potato Head... will that be enough?


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Jan 2013)

Ba looks good for 7 m and I dont think QPR will stay up even with arry...


----------



## on the road (1 Jan 2013)

Citeh are looking to buy the title again.


----------



## defy-one (1 Jan 2013)

Mancini admits van persie is the player that got away ..... I'm glad we got him, or else City would have the title wrapped up by now


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2013)

Walcott to United.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Walcott to United.


That would surprise me. He's invaluable to Arsenal at the moment and his change to a more central position gives him the perfect place to develop and make his name. Soon, maybe, but not yet.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That would surprise me. He's invaluable to Arsenal at the moment and his change to a more central position gives him the perfect place to develop and make his name. Soon, maybe, but not yet.


 
He is invaluable your right but then so was Van Persie  Unless Arsey Wenger comes out and states Walcott is his number 1 striker and begs him to sign a new deal i cant see him staying. Can the Gooners afford to lose him at the end of the season for sweet fa ??


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Walcott to United.


I'm with Deptfordmarmoset on this one. He's not good enough to go to United, and, worse still, he's a bit of a diva. 

I'd not be surprised to see him go overseas.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (1 Jan 2013)

At Last! A win for Stanley


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2013)

on the road said:


> Citeh are looking to buy the title again.


 
United have been 'buying' it for years


----------



## Primal Scream (1 Jan 2013)

I see that Man Ure have their three team kits in stock.

Home, away and refs


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2013)

Primal Scream said:


> I see that Man Ure have their three team kits in stock.
> 
> Home, away and refs


 
You can even get the ref's name printed on the reverse of the shirt


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)




----------



## on the road (1 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> United have been 'buying' it for years


Too true.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Jan 2013)

0-1

Sooooopaaaaa' HoooooooppppsssaaaaaAAA!



....or was I hallucinating?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Walcott to United.


 
As much as I would like him, he ain't coming to Leeds. Oh sorry, you meant the other United, Sheffield can't afford him either.


----------



## on the road (2 Jan 2013)

Looks like the daggers are going to be out again


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jan 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> 0-1
> 
> Sooooopaaaaa' HoooooooppppsssaaaaaAAA!
> 
> ...


you and the Grauniad both...............that's an extraordinary result. 

Benitez sacked in the morning?


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

Least you got Demba Ba


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Jan 2013)

I don't think Chelsea fans would be too bothered if he went, would you, Dell?

To me, and it makes it all the better a scalp, is that IMO Chelsea are the best team in the country at the moment hands down.

Typical Rangers too - lose to lesser teams week-in and out and then pull off a result like that.


----------



## Inertia (2 Jan 2013)

Too right' they haven't won a game this year!


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

Primal Scream said:


> I see that Man Ure have their three team kits in stock.
> 
> Home, away and refs


 
Yeh Yeh and Fergie celebrated New Year at 8 minutes past midnight. Old ones are the best and all that


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> To me, and it makes it all the better a scalp, is that IMO Chelsea are the best team in the country at the moment hands down.


 
I will have some of what your smoking


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

Primal Scream said:


> I see that Man Ure have their three team kits in stock.
> 
> Home, away and refs


 
I see Joe Cole looks to be on his way back ? pleased or not Primal ?


----------



## Primal Scream (2 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I see Joe Cole looks to be on his way back ? pleased or not Primal ?


Ecstatic, Big Fat Sam seems to get the best out of older players. 

Unlike Lumpard Joe never slated WHU and refused to celebrate when he scored against us.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

I hope he can get back to the player he was before the scousers ruined him.


----------



## Inertia (2 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I hope he can get back to the player he was before the scousers ruined him.


Hey, he was broke when we got him, IMHO he spent too long on the Chelsea subs bench


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

Yes he may have moved 1 season to late from Chelsea but it was pretty clear Dalglish didnt like him at all. Shame though i hope he does well always liked him as a player.


----------



## Primal Scream (2 Jan 2013)

At least he will be at a club where he is liked and wanted, now how about Tevez next please


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

I hear Julian Dicks is dusting his boots off


----------



## Primal Scream (2 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I hear Julian Dicks is dusting his boots off


Who on ?


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jan 2013)

Ba leaving might be the last straw for Newcastle's confidence which, conversely, is good for Sunderland's!


----------



## Inertia (3 Jan 2013)

Balotteli acting up again, is he really all that? I dont even think he is that good

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20899505


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2013)

Inertia said:


> Balotteli acting up again, is he really all that? I dont even think he is that good
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20899505


 
 Balotteli is the one of the best players in the world. In Balotteli world that is.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Balotteli is the one of the best players in the world. In Balotteli world that is.


 

They should get Oasis Noel Gallagher to write a song about him...


----------



## Kies (4 Jan 2013)

"why is it always me?"


----------



## PaulB (4 Jan 2013)

It was a bit depressing to see Kevin Prince-Boeteng walk off the pitch at the game in Italy and kicking the ball into the crowd due to the sickening racist chanting. Imagine how much worse it would have been had Robin van Persie been there, he could easily have been killed.


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2013)

Seagulls, Seagulls!!!!!


----------



## Spartak (5 Jan 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Ba leaving might be the last straw for Newcastle's confidence which, conversely, is good for Sunderland's!


 
Wonder if The Toon are regretting giving Alan Pardew an 8 year contract ?


----------



## MarkF (8 Jan 2013)

Bradford City 3 - Aston Villa 1

Wigan, Arsenal and now Villa seen off, easy peasy! Arsenal were a spineless, laughable bunch of wasters, Aston Villa were just plain rubbish. I am beginning to think that we are scamming it.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bradford City 3 - Aston Villa 1
> 
> Wigan, Arsenal and now Villa seen off, easy peasy! Arsenal were a spineless, laughable bunch of wasters, Aston Villa were just plain rubbish. I am beginning to think that we are scamming it.


 

Bradford for the Europa League...


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Jan 2013)

Is it my imagination or did I read somewhere that the entire Bradford team cost £7000? If so, that does seem like jolly good value for money.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Is it my imagination or did I read somewhere that the entire Bradford team cost £7000? If so, that does seem like jolly good value for money.


 
Yup. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20955314

I reckon they'll get horsed at Villa Park though.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Yup. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20955314
> 
> I reckon they'll get horsed at Villa Park though.


 

I don't.....


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I don't.....


 
You could be right. It'll be an interesting game at any rate!


----------



## Rasmus (9 Jan 2013)

Well done to "the other" claret & amber. I only watched the second half, but I thought Bradford fully deserved the win. 

I still can't fathom how Darren Bent managed to miss that header into an open net at 1-0 though.


----------



## MarkF (9 Jan 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Is it my imagination or did I read somewhere that the entire Bradford team cost £7000? If so, that does seem like jolly good value for money.


 
£7.5k I think and 100% of that was for our centre forward who was stacking shelves at the the Co-Op when we bought him.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Well done to "the other" claret & amber. I only watched the second half, but I thought Bradford fully deserved the win.
> 
> *I still can't fathom how Darren Bent managed to miss that header into an open net at 1-0 though.*


 
Because he's rubbish?


----------



## User482 (9 Jan 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bradford City 3 - Aston Villa 1
> 
> Wigan, Arsenal and now Villa seen off, easy peasy! Arsenal were a spineless, laughable bunch of wasters, Aston Villa were just plain rubbish. I am beginning to think that we are scamming it.


 

Last time I saw Bradford play, you were in the premier league! It's good to see that things are finally looking up for you.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

Bradford is one of the very few football grounds in the 4 divisions I have never visited for a game.


----------



## Doseone (9 Jan 2013)

Was at Sarfend vs Brentford at the weekend. Great game, Brentford went 2-0 up against the run of play, Southend pulled it back and would have won except for a superb save from the Brentford keeper. I was disappointed with Brentford but thought Southend played really well and had the best player on the pitch in Gavin Tomlin.

Whenever I go and watch lower league football I always really enjoy it and tickets for me and my son came to £20!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

Doseone said:


> W
> Whenever I go and watch lower league football I always really enjoy it and tickets for me and my son came to £20!


 
And you can stand....without some knob shouting siiiidaaaaahhhhnnn!


----------



## MarkF (9 Jan 2013)

User482 said:


> Last time I saw Bradford play, you were in the premier league! It's good to see that things are finally looking up for you.


 
Tbh I could not give a monkey's fart about this cup run, I just want to us to get out of the basement division. I don't want to see Accrington or bloody Morecambe ever again.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2013)

blimey! Swansea v. Bradford at Wembley?


----------



## Kies (9 Jan 2013)

5 mins and counting ..... come on Swansea


----------



## Kies (9 Jan 2013)

Bye Bye Chelski


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jan 2013)

Still wouldnt surprise me if it was a Villa v Chelsea final. 

Must say im even more surprised at the lack of Howard Webb jokes on here


----------



## MarkF (16 Jan 2013)

This is going to be interesting, QPR having got themselves in an awful (and entirely predictable) mess by throwing money around, have decided the best solution, is to throw even more money around.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

Adkins has been sacked by Southampton.
A ridiculous decision.
The club are moving up the PL table and are starting to look strong.


----------



## Beebo (18 Jan 2013)

Very odd decision to make mid season, this could upset the players and destablise the club.
What were Southampton expecting to do this season?


----------



## User482 (18 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Adkins has been sacked by Southampton.
> A ridiculous decision.
> The club are moving up the PL table and are starting to look strong.


 

Any manager who achieves successive promotions knows what he's about. Southampton's loss will be someone else's gain.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jan 2013)

User482 said:


> Any manager who achieves successive promotions knows what he's about. Southampton's loss will be someone else's gain.


 
Readings' or Villas' I'll wager.


----------



## musa (18 Jan 2013)

I think the decision is not serious. They havent had relegation trouble. Back to back promotions. The club's vision is now tainted by the big lifestyle of the PL


----------



## PaulB (18 Jan 2013)

Southampton are renowned for making colossal mistakes at the worst possible time. Remember them sidelining Dave Jones as he was under a malicious suspicion and when it was seen for what it was, they didn't welcome him back with open arms but flang him out like a dirty dishcloth? They deserve what coming to them.


----------



## musa (19 Jan 2013)

QPR needs win I see them not rising

Newcastle are now in trouble but I reckon they'll be fine


----------



## Glow worm (19 Jan 2013)

Bloody Liverpool!


----------



## PaulB (19 Jan 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Bloody Liverpool!


Cracking game, cracking football, cracking goals, cracking skills on display and a cracking opposition. Why can't we play these every week?


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2013)

The Southampton decision can only seem barking. Nice modern stadium, they had financial stability courtesy of the late Mr Liebherr, and Atkins and team had most definitely got the results fans would want. Rather stark contrast to the situation with my lot. Since Milan Mandaric left, a succession of dodgy geezers and un-needed 'assistance' from the football authorities in first approving these 'owners' as fit and proper, then punishing the next lot of owners for the previous lot's faults with not one but two ten-point deductions, rather than anything positive or admitting any responsibility. Not exactly conducive to stability. We'll be down to League Two anyway this year by the looks of things…
So, Southampton board- two successive promotions, early poor form in PL sorted out with only two defeats in twelve. What exactly did the poor man do wrong?


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jan 2013)

Bradford City lol fair play to them.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2013)

PaulB said:


> Southampton are renowned for making colossal mistakes at the worst possible time. Remember them sidelining Dave Jones as he was under a malicious suspicion and when it was seen for what it was, they didn't welcome him back with open arms but flang him out like a dirty dishcloth? They deserve what coming to them.


 bit hard on the supporters, though


----------



## Spartak (22 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Bradford City lol fair play to them.



Super Bantams !

One Paul Lambert ha ha ha ;-)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (22 Jan 2013)

Well done Bradford City...


----------



## Maz (22 Jan 2013)

It's fantastic that Bradford have made it to the final of the Carling Cup. It really is the stuff of dreams!


----------



## MarkF (23 Jan 2013)

Bollox to Wembley. I want promotion.


----------



## Black Country Ste (23 Jan 2013)

Bugger. Villa won.

Hang on...

...


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2013)

Lambert out I reckon. Thin line


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jan 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bollox to Wembley. I want promotion.


 

Greedy devil! Nice to see the 4th division represented in a major final!


----------



## MarkF (23 Jan 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> Greedy devil! Nice to see the 4th division represented in a major final!


 
God, my head hurts. Been an interesting run and the laissez faire attitude of the Arsenal & Villa players has been real eye opener, I honestly don't think I could stomach buying tickets to pay their wages, they make me sick, I'd rather go an watch a local smaller team. A team like Stoke or Everton would have knocked 5 or 6 past us.

Fancy Chelsea in the final, big James Hanson (ex shelf stacker) v Luiz should be fun.

Accy, you want to get Coleman back!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (23 Jan 2013)

MarkF said:


> God, my head hurts. Been an interesting run and the laissez faire attitude of the Arsenal & Villa players has been real eye opener, I honestly don't think I could stomach buying tickets to pay their wages, they make me sick, I'd rather go an watch a local smaller team. A team like Stoke or Everton would have knocked 5 or 6 past us.
> 
> Fancy Chelsea in the final, big James Hanson (ex shelf stacker) v Luiz should be fun.
> 
> Accy, you want to get Coleman back!


 Hopefully Stanley might go for the Coleman/Bell team again. Things are looking grim at the Crown at the moment, can't get a win for love nor money


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jan 2013)

Oh dear naughty Eden Hazard


----------



## Kies (23 Jan 2013)

Eden Hazard has just been redcarded for kicking a ball out from underneath a ball boy ..... You couldn't make it up!


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jan 2013)

Never mind they have Torres on to save the day now


----------



## Kies (23 Jan 2013)

Torres can't score two goals in a whole season ..... Not much chance in the last 5 minutes


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jan 2013)

Dont be daft he is a £50 000 000 player of course he can score goals


----------



## Kies (23 Jan 2013)

He's worth 50 million Lira at best


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


>


''But Ref, I played the Ballboy!''


----------



## Stephenite (23 Jan 2013)

Cantona had more class.


----------



## Inertia (24 Jan 2013)

Maybe I'm alone here but it looked like he played the ball not the man boy, it didn't look nasty. The ball boy tried to lie on the ball to waste time and he poked the ball out with his foot. The ball boy then play acted like his heroes


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jan 2013)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> Hopefully Stanley might go for the Coleman/Bell team again. Things are looking grim at the Crown at the moment, can't get a win for love nor money





Ron-da-Valli said:


> Hopefully Stanley might go for the Coleman/Bell team again. Things are looking grim at the Crown at the moment, can't get a win for love nor money


I wish we would get them back Ron(and Mark previous)! Our current manager is having trouble and hasn't the experience of management to get us out of a potential relegation fight. The fans on the fans forum don't want Coleman and Bell back as they say they walked out on Accy, but who can blame them for doubling their wages by gambling on the Rochdale job? Here's a scene in the dressing room where "Coley" shows his motivational skills.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lun63LqIEA&feature=related


The "me and you are going to fall out big time" player on the receiving end is our current manager.Warning..some swear words are used in this clip


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jan 2013)

Inertia said:


> Maybe I'm alone here but it looked like he played the ball not the man boy, it didn't look nasty. The ball boy tried to lie on the ball to waste time and he poked the ball out with his foot. The ball boy then play acted like his heroes


the ballboy had it coming. His haircut was a disgrace


----------



## MarkF (24 Jan 2013)

Inertia said:


> Maybe I'm alone here but it looked like he played the ball not the man boy, it didn't look nasty. The ball boy tried to lie on the ball to waste time and he poked the ball out with his foot. The ball boy then play acted like his heroes


 
 He could have killed him! Poor kid, I hope Hazard is proud of himself. Needs locking up.


----------



## Inertia (24 Jan 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Cantona had more class.


Well he threw himself into it more if thats what you mean


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2013)

Glasgow Rangers want £2.5 million for re naming Ibrox Stadium.
Well i wish to pitch in with a 50p bid.

So here goes.

The Och Aye the Nou Camp.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Jan 2013)

Eden Hazard certainly plays for the right club.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

Inertia said:


> Maybe I'm alone here but it looked like he played the ball not the man boy, it didn't look nasty. The ball boy tried to lie on the ball to waste time and he poked the ball out with his foot. The ball boy then play acted like his heroes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


>


Why doesn't someone stop him doing it again and again?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (24 Jan 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wish we would get them back Ron(and Mark previous)! Our current manager is having trouble and hasn't the experience of management to get us out of a potential relegation fight. The fans on the fans forum don't want Coleman and Bell back as they say they walked out on Accy, but who can blame them for doubling their wages by gambling on the Rochdale job? Here's a scene in the dressing room where "Coley" shows his motivational skills.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lun63LqIEA&feature=related
> ...



I loved that Granada series Accy. The scene where Eric Whalley was having a go at the stewards for standing together and then his rant about the lights being on in daylight. Priceless!!


----------



## User482 (24 Jan 2013)

If it'd been Torres trying to retrieve the ball, he would've missed the ball boy altogether.


----------



## Doseone (24 Jan 2013)

Mate of mine is a Swans fan and was at the match. His view is that whilst Hazard shouldn't have kicked, that he was actually trying to kick the ball out from under the ballboy and not kick the boy himself. He also said that that particular ballboy had been time wasting all night, taking too long to throw the ball back, bouncing the ball before he threw it back etc.


----------



## PaulB (24 Jan 2013)

It's a bloody good job that ball boy wasn't Robin van Persie; he could well have been killed.


----------



## User482 (24 Jan 2013)

If he'd been Suarez, he'd still be writhing on the ground now. Until no-one's watching, of course.


----------



## Inertia (24 Jan 2013)

User482 said:


> If he'd been Suarez, he'd still be writhing on the ground now. Until no-one's watching, of course.


If it was Suarez doing the kicking we would be talking a lifetime ban by now


----------



## Maz (24 Jan 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bollox to Wembley. I want promotion.


Bollox to Wembley? It's a real shame you say that.
Bradford have achieved something really, really special. Fourth tier team reaching a major cup final, beating 3 Premier League teams along the way. It's an incredible achievement not been done for 40+ years. I'd give my right arm for a ticket if I was a City fan.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jan 2013)

Maz said:


> Bollox to Wembley? It's a real shame you say that.
> Bradford have achieved something really, really special. Fourth tier team reaching a major cup final, beating 3 Premier League teams along the way. It's an incredible achievement not been done for 40+ years. I'd give my right arm for a ticket if I was a City fan.


 
But I don't want to follow a bleedin fourth tier team! Anyway, I've seen Bradford win at Wembley, the real one too, I want promotion. BTW I ruptured my right distal tendon 18 months ago, was off cycling for nearly 9 months, I now know only too well, that I wouldn't give my right arm for anything.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Jan 2013)

User482 said:


> If he'd been Suarez, he'd still be writhing on the ground now. Until no-one's watching, of course.


 
And Drogba in his day, would have considered himself a victim of GBH.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


>


 
There's another feed with a camera off to Hazards left that clearly shows him kicking the ball. 

Pat Nevin had a real toot at SSN today for not using the feed that shows this + editing down the amount of time the lad was on the ball and for editing out his on-off-on pain sequence as he lay on the ground.

FWIW a fair number of Swans fans have been on a number of Chelsea boards today to apologise for the lad's behaviour. It would appear that he is well known for being a bit of a dick which is confirmed imo by his idiotic 'time-wasting' tweets. As you probably know by now he is the son of a director of the club and is nearer 18 than 12.

I think Hazard could have handled it better but the lad was a total idiot and has moved the day when we no longer have ball boys of 'amateur' ilk nearer.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jan 2013)

Makes no difference to me, they both misbehaved, good, the incident was great fun and enlivened what was a very dreary game.


----------



## Typhon (24 Jan 2013)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (24 Jan 2013)

Off to see Brighton hove Albion v. Arsenal this Saturday....))


Sea gulllllsss


----------



## PaulB (25 Jan 2013)

I'm going to 'old 'em.


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2013)

I don't think the lad did himself any favours.I can see him joining his dad's Hotel empire,and he will be remembered for a very long time about his time wasting antics.Which when dealing with future staff could return and bite his arse.
You can also see his staff using the incident as backroom fun.He might start at a very low level and be in charge of the lifts or elevators making him a very mature bellboy,or even worse he could get the tag END placed in there somewhere.
I think in later life he may regret his actions many times over.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Jan 2013)

postman said:


> I don't think the lad did himself any favours.I can see him joining his dad's Hotel empire,and he will be remembered for a very long time...
> 
> I think in later life he may regret his actions many times over.


Let's hope so. He's clearly an arse of the first order. Even more of an arse is his old man, who clearly used his position at the club to get him this 'role' despite (presumably) knowing what an arse he is. I've yet to see anyone come out for the club, apologise, and promise he'll never be allowed anywhere near the pitch again. Why?


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jan 2013)

Wilfred Zaha going to Utd happy days


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Wilfred Zaha going to Utd happy days


 
Loaned back to CP until end of the season.
A good purchase by Sir Hypocrite


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Loaned back to CP until end of the season.
> A good purchase by Sir Hypocrite


 
I see a compliment hidden in there somewhere


----------



## MarkF (25 Jan 2013)

I think if I was 17 and my dad had owned Bradford City, bought me a new Audi and had 42 mill, I might have been far worse arse tbh.


----------



## Doseone (25 Jan 2013)

With regard to ballboy gate, a Cardiff supporting mate of mine said he could understand what Hazard did because it must have been very hard to try and prise the ball out from a twelve fingered grip.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Jan 2013)

Doseone said:


> With regard to ballboy gate, a Cardiff supporting mate of mine said he could understand what Hazard did because it must have been very hard to try and prise the ball out from a twelve fingered grip.


"Anyone in from Norfolk tonight? Hey, gimme six!"


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jan 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> "Anyone in from Norfolk tonight? Hey, gimme six!"


Or anyone from Burnley maybe?


----------



## Kies (26 Jan 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2013)

Luton Town!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2013)

I was at the amex stadium today in the north stand for Brighton arsenal. Great game and we made them earn.their excessive shekels...prob a fair result in the end but a shame we lost 3 -2

...learnt a new song called...you're just a small town.in tottenham LOL


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Jan 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Luton Town!


Eric would be proud.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2013)

I bought a new hat...guess that means Im a fan now...ha ha


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jan 2013)

Brentford holding Chelsea! This absolutely tophole snap is of the Brentford team psyching themselves up for a cup tie with Chelsea back in 1950





http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jan/27/brentford-chelsea-live-fa-cup-mbm


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2013)

I know it is only half time, but COME ON LEEDS


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2013)

Nice one Dirty Leeds...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2013)

Come to Brentford Nylons....


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jan 2013)

2-2 lol


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jan 2013)

Go on the Oldham 3-1


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jan 2013)

Shut the door on your way out Scousers


----------



## Kies (27 Jan 2013)

Torres scored .... Quick sell him


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2013)

South Africa v Morocco.....quality goals....


----------



## Doseone (27 Jan 2013)

FA Cup draw City vs Leeds looks like an interesting tie, would have been better at Elland Road. Luton vs Millwall would have been lively back in the day.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jan 2013)

PaulB said:


> I'm going to 'old 'em.


 
Did you enjoy the game ?


----------



## Glow worm (27 Jan 2013)

Great result for Luton and top marks to our fans applauding the Luton players at the end. Seriously bad day for us though. About the first time I've been too depressed to cheer an ipswich defeat on the same day. Spurs on Wednesday should be interesting!


----------



## Doseone (27 Jan 2013)

I've never known so many Premier League teams struggle against lower league opposition in the cups, including my own ramshackle pile of sh!te getting a tonking at home from MK Dons. Even the ones that won (with the exception of Reading) didn't have it easy. Are the Prem teams getting worse, is the gap between the Prem and other leagues narrowing or are the cup matches just not the priority they used to be?


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jan 2013)

To many changes of personnel within the team has to be my guess. And as many teams found out this weekend resting your "star players" really doesn't work to well. I think outside of the top 4-6 maybe in the Prem out of there 25 man squads anything past 15 th choice just isn't that good compared to Championship or below in terms of player skill and ability and of course passion !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2013)

Doseone said:


> I've never known so many Premier League teams struggle against lower league opposition in the cups, including my own ramshackle pile of sh!te getting a tonking at home from MK Dons. Even the ones that won (with the exception of Reading) didn't have it easy. Are the Prem teams getting worse, is the gap between the Prem and other leagues narrowing or are the cup matches just not the priority they used to be?


I know that the FA cup throws up its fair share of David and Goliath matches but I was wondering how often the ''top'' teams had actually got stuffed - maybe it's my dodgy memory but it does seem to be a bumper year. It's not been a classic year for Premiership teams and there's certainly less ''best league in the world'' bluster that seemed to have become the 1st cliché of resort for commentators. Of your 3 options, I'd say a bit of all 3.


----------



## Risex4 (27 Jan 2013)

The Prem is very ordinary at the moment. IMHO, whereas 10, 5, even 2 years ago you have a string of very clearly top teams with decent strength and depth, now if you removed the Manchester clubs what are you left with? A Chelsea team past its sell-by date and looking a shadow of what it was, Arsenal stagnating in a state of perpetual "renewel", and as for Liverpool nowadays... oh dear. Spurs seemed to be shapping up before Harry got dumped and the rest of the Prem is just much-of-a-muchness-dross.

With the greatest respect, when West Brom, Swansea and a team managed by Tony Pulis are all in the top half and within very plausible striking distance of our supposed 'marquee' football brands you know the system is in the poo.


----------



## Risex4 (28 Jan 2013)

Speaking of ordinary/dross football.

Undoubtfully the match of the weekend tonight on Sky Sports 1; Exeter City vs. Torquay United.

The "reserve" Devon Derby has actually become the most important one of the season as, although we normally only laugh the retirement village down the coast, traditional rivals Plymouth are currently doing their best impression of a steaming pile of donkey manure and we frankly would like to maintain our crown as undisputed Bumpkin-Kings of the Sticks with a marginal glimpse of a fight from atleast one of our vastly inferior neighbours.

Come on you Grecians.

0-2.


----------



## PaulB (28 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> Did you enjoy the game ?


User482 would. He seems to like the shades of Freud or whatever the Hermans call it. I did enjoy it, actually but my wife was a tad disappointed as she thought I meant something else!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

Like or loath the man. You have to respect Beckham for giving his PSG salary to charity.

*HERE*


----------



## mark st1 (31 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Like or loath the man. You have to respect Beckham for giving his PSG salary to charity.
> 
> *HERE*


 
Fair play to him just proves he is one of the few that love the game not the ££££££'s


----------



## PaulB (31 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Like or loath the man. You have to respect Beckham for giving his PSG salary to charity.
> 
> *HERE*


Very commendable. I hope this starts a trend.


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2013)

Chris Samba to QPR for £12 million.
Redknapp at his finest !!!


A great swap ( hopefully ) for Norwich ! Becchio for Steve Morison


----------



## User482 (31 Jan 2013)

PaulB said:


> User482 would. He seems to like the shades of Freud or whatever the Hermans call it. I did enjoy it, actually but my wife was a tad disappointed as she thought I meant something else!


Sounds like sour grapes, Paulb.


----------



## PaulB (1 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> Sounds like sour grapes, Paulb.


But it's snot.


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Feb 2013)

Oh well thats all the transfers done nothing spectacular.. Demba Ba being the best I thought.


----------



## Doseone (1 Feb 2013)

Who really benefits from the transfer window? I'm struggling to see the advantages of it. It's not good for the cash flow of smaller clubs who traditionally if they got part way through a season and needed some cash could sell a player. Putting a fixed time limit for transfers just messes with supply and demand so everything becomes a panic, prices get inflated, I bet the agents love it.

The sensible teams know who they want and get their business done nice and early eg Chelsea and Demba Ba, but the last day of the window is just a bunfight.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Oh well thats all the transfers done nothing spectacular.. Demba Ba being the best I thought.


I think that Monreal may turn out to be the best, although one cannot help but feel for the supporters of Malaga


----------



## mark st1 (2 Feb 2013)

I think Zaha to Man Utd will turn out to be the best


----------



## outlash (2 Feb 2013)

Holtby to Spurs, watch. Sold Modric for silly money to Real Madrid, replaced him for £1.5m and he can score goals. He's going to be the buy of the window, especially as we seem to be allergic to strikers.


Tony.


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Oh well thats all the transfers done nothing spectacular.. Demba Ba being the best I thought.


 
Who nose ?


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Feb 2013)

20 mil down the crapper and we still can't beat Norwich.

Joking aside, that missed penalty could be the kick that kills us at the end of the season.


----------



## Doseone (4 Feb 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> 20 mil down the crapper and we still can't beat Norwich.
> 
> Joking aside, that missed penalty could be the kick that kills us at the end of the season.


 
swee'pea are you QPR too?


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> 20 mil down the crapper and we still can't beat Norwich.


 
Nor did Manchester United & they spent a LOT more


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Feb 2013)

I woz wrong. I thought Liverpool was a supertanker beyond Brendan Rogers' ability to turn round. And, yes, Oldham was embarrassing. But Sturridge looks to be a man reborn, and Suarez, far from being put out by the arrival of a No. 9, is now playing sublime football, passing the ball like an angel. What are the odds on fourth place?


----------



## outlash (4 Feb 2013)

Slim.


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I woz wrong. I thought Liverpool was a supertanker beyond Brendan Rogers' ability to turn round. And, yes, Oldham was embarrassing. But Sturridge looks to be a man reborn, and Suarez, far from being put out by the arrival of a No. 9, is now playing sublime football, passing the ball like an angel. What are the odds on fourth place?



Very long !!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2013)

After seeing highlights of Liverpool's last couple of games, I think they're playing better than they have for years. I'd say 5th but 4th is not impossible.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Feb 2013)

Chelsea, Tottenham, Arsenal and Everton are all capable of throwing a season away. I agree that it's unlikely that they'll all self-destruct, but, assuming the two Manchester teams come first and second, this could be a squeaky bum kind of season.


----------



## RedRider (4 Feb 2013)

My guess is sixth but a good season nonetheless. Academy kids Wisdom, Suso and Sterling blooded and showing good potential, Gerrard being Gerrard, Henderson, Enrique and also Downing answering a few critics, Johnson being ace, Lucas coming back, Sturridge exciting and complementing the amazing Luis. All that and we've only gone and signed a player ending in '-inho'!


----------



## outlash (5 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Chelsea, Tottenham, Arsenal and Everton are all capable of throwing a season away. I agree that it's unlikely that they'll all self-destruct, but, assuming the two Manchester teams come first and second, this could be a squeaky bum kind of season.


 
Agreed, although Arsenal will put a run together (much to my annoyance) and Spurs will choke (same again), Everton never seem to have enough depth in the squad to make it past easter so who knows.


Tony.


----------



## PaulB (5 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I woz wrong. I thought Liverpool was a supertanker beyond Brendan Rogers' ability to turn round. And, yes, Oldham was embarrassing. But Sturridge looks to be a man reborn, and Suarez, far from being put out by the arrival of a No. 9, is now playing sublime football, passing the ball like an angel. What are the odds on fourth place?


Hucking fell. The medical world now sees the sense in persevering with medication when it first seems as if it's not working. I'll take some of them happy pills over here please, Doc.


----------



## Kies (5 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I woz wrong. I thought Liverpool was a supertanker beyond Brendan Rogers' ability to turn round. And, yes, Oldham was embarrassing. But Sturridge looks to be a man reborn, and Suarez, far from being put out by the arrival of a No. 9, is now playing sublime football, passing the ball like an angel. What are the odds on fourth place?



Please no!!!
I couldn't bare to see them in Champions League competition again !


----------



## PaulB (5 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Please no!!!
> I couldn't bare to see them in Champions League competition again !


Keep your clothes on then.


----------



## Tribanite (5 Feb 2013)

more chance my clothes staying on, and them staying on Channel 5


----------



## on the road (5 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Please no!!!
> I couldn't bare to see them in Champions League competition again !


You don't have to watch, but under Brendan Rodgers it's unlikely they'll get in the Champions League anyway, he has a mid table mediocrity mindset.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> You don't have to watch, but under Brendan Rodgers it's unlikely they'll get in the Champions League anyway, he has a mid table mediocrity mindset.


why do you say that? Both Swansea and Liverpool have played the kind of football that would grace the Bundesliga.


----------



## outlash (5 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> why do you say that? Both Swansea and Liverpool have played the kind of football that would grace the Bundesliga.


 
Itv4 it is then  . If the owners give him the amount of time managers should have (3 years minimum) then I would imagine they will be there or thereabouts.


Tony.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Feb 2013)

Don't know about you lot, but this match-fixing scandal... It's only a scandal if British teams are involved?!

Though, to be fair, i'd only be a little less surprised if any norwegian teams/players/officials were implicated.


----------



## jai (6 Feb 2013)

British teams must be involved - Man U have got away with it for yrs


----------



## on the road (6 Feb 2013)

I wish they would look in to the Premier League and especially referees, I'm sure most of them are on the take.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2013)

The Band.. JUST SHUT THE EFF UP WILL YOU! You add nothing to the atmosphere or game with your crappy repeated repertoire.


----------



## Spartak (6 Feb 2013)

1st England game I've watched & enjoyed in years this evening !

Last one was Germany 1 England 5 !!!

So will probably be a while before the next one ........


----------



## Doseone (6 Feb 2013)

Was at the Wales game. Well done Wales for winning, but I would say that Austria played the better football. Sadly Wales are nothing without Bale, and once he and Bellamy went off there was no attacking threat. Crowd was poor, Liberty was half full at best.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Feb 2013)

Good result for England. They not only won, they deserved the win. Brazil couldn't handle young Theo a tall a tall.


----------



## jai (7 Feb 2013)

enjoyed it last night - attacking movement was great but defence need to know when to pass and when to clear


----------



## mark st1 (7 Feb 2013)

Wilshere surprised me think his performance has answered the Gerrard and Lampard cant play in the same team.


----------



## Spartak (7 Feb 2013)

Doseone said:


> Was at the Wales game. Well done Wales for winning, but I would say that Austria played the better football. Sadly Wales are nothing without Bale, and once he and Bellamy went off there was no attacking threat. Crowd was poor, Liberty was half full at best.


 
I've seen Wales many times at the Millenium, playing before very large crowds, due to cheap ticket pricing !!
Why don't they re-introduce that policy, as it creates a superb atmosphere


----------



## mark st1 (9 Feb 2013)

Nice one Southampton


----------



## Manonabike (9 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Nice one Southampton


 
Yeah, well done. I thought the new manager would take them down, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Feb 2013)

I listened to it on talksport shitty sounded woeful  just hoping the reds can spank Everton tomorrow to widen the gap.


----------



## Get In The Van (9 Feb 2013)

Boooooo to Leicester who blew my coupon out by getting beat from rock bottom Peterborough.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I listened to it on talksport s***ty sounded woeful  just hoping the reds can spank Everton tomorrow to widen the gap.


 

About time Everton had a good win.
Bring the silly old red nosed hypocrite down a peg or two


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> About time Everton had a good win.
> Bring the silly old red nosed hypocrite down a peg or two



Whose that then ?


----------



## mark st1 (9 Feb 2013)

pfffft i know you secretly admire his longevity and managerial expertise Ian dont worry your secret is safe with me.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Whose that then ?


 
He is referring to the most successful manager modern day football has and ever will see.

Sir Alex Ferguson.


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> He is referring to the most successful manager modern day football has and ever will see.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson.



I wonder what he'll be whingeing about tomorrow ?

a) Added time
b) Linesman
c) The BBC
d) Grass too long


----------



## mark st1 (9 Feb 2013)

Or maybe he will be having an extension built to the trophy cabinet


----------



## mark st1 (10 Feb 2013)

12 points


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> 12 points


 

Was always going to happen.
Moyes want's the Manure job so was always going to capitulate to the silly old drunk.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Feb 2013)

Our next manager was in the stands today mate not in the visiting dug out.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Our next manager was in the stands today mate not in the visiting dug out.


 

Even though I wouldn't blame him I think I would cry if he ended up at the threatre of prawns.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Feb 2013)

We would only have Jose if Benitez turned us down


----------



## Spartak (11 Feb 2013)

Another point for the Canaries on Saturday ......... slowly creeping towards 40 pts 

Is the bottom 3 as they stand today Reading, Wigan & QPR looking doomed ???
Or can Martinez keep Wigan up again ?


----------



## on the road (11 Feb 2013)

I'll be happy if Wigan go down, Martinez does my head in


----------



## Spartak (11 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Our next manager was in the stands today mate not in the visiting dug out.


 
No way Jose


----------



## Dayvo (13 Feb 2013)

Real Madrid v Man. United tonight and it should be a cracking game.

Just read this account, by Pat Crerand, of the semi-final match in 1968. It makes for enjoyable reading. 

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/pitchside-europe/manchester-united-let-them-025902143.html


----------



## PaulB (13 Feb 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Real Madrid v Man. United tonight and it should be a cracking game.
> 
> Just read this account, by Pat Crerand, of the semi-final match in 1968. It makes for enjoyable reading.
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/pitchside-europe/manchester-united-let-them-025902143.html


Horrible vermin that Crerand. To stay on the right side of the law, let's just be aware that some of his past allegations have been shown to be complete fabrications so I would refuse to read anything that shobgite (Sp) has 'written'.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

Let's hope the nancy boy Ronaldo does a number over the prawn sandwich munchers.


----------



## User482 (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Let's hope the nancy boy Ronaldo does a number over the prawn sandwich munchers.


 
I don't. I want Man U to win, just as I wanted Chelsea to win the European Cup last year.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> I don't. I want Man U to win, just as I wanted Chelsea to win the European Cup last year.


 

Well good for you...


----------



## dan_bo (13 Feb 2013)

I really wouldnt like to predict a score for tonight.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> I really wouldnt like to predict a score for tonight.


 
OK, I'll stick my neck out: 3-1 to United.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Feb 2013)

Dayvo said:


> OK, I'll stick my neck out: 3-1 to United.


 


2-1 united.


----------



## Kies (13 Feb 2013)

I think 2-1 to Real, and the away goal for United will be the deciding factor in the 2nd leg


----------



## Stephenite (13 Feb 2013)

As i've run out of prawns i'm forced to watch this at home. And it isn't being shown on ordinary norwegian telly. Anyone got suggestions for streaming sites?? Ianrauk?, anyone??


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

Stephenite said:


> As i've run out of prawns i'm forced to watch this at home. And it isn't being shown on ordinary norwegian telly. Anyone got suggestions for streaming sites?? Ianrauk?, anyone??


 

Sorry, don't do streaming stuff.
I'm a listen to the wireless man.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2013)

All right, I'll split the difference and go for a 1 - 1 draw.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2013)

Stephenite said:


> As i've run out of prawns i'm forced to watch this at home. And it isn't being shown on ordinary norwegian telly. Anyone got suggestions for streaming sites?? Ianrauk?, anyone??


This is the site I tend to use - http://www.footballstreaming.info/streams/todays-links/index.html


----------



## Stephenite (13 Feb 2013)

Over here the football gets shown by the jokers at Viasat. The ordinary cable tv channel, for which we pay c.£10 per month, is showing Donetsk vs Dortmund. The biggest game, "the game the world is waiting for" is only being shown on the £30 per month sports channel. Am i going to pay £30, or am i going to pay sweet FA and stream? Robbing bastards.

Thanks marmoset. And can't get 5live here, Ian, except in the car when it's moving, and SHE's out on a hen night.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Let's hope the nancy boy Ronaldo does a number over the prawn sandwich munchers.


 
 Harsh ! 1-1 for me if United get to touch the ball that is !


----------



## musa (13 Feb 2013)

Bring back Andy Gray

Gary Neville has no place as a football pundits. Really hasn't got the voice and is so PRO sir alex kiss arse


----------



## Stephenite (13 Feb 2013)

erm... YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark st1 (13 Feb 2013)

WELBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECK


----------



## mark st1 (13 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> Bring back Andy Gray
> 
> Gary Neville has no place as a football pundits. Really hasn't got the voice and is so PRO sir alex kiss arse


 
Ive always thought how impartial Gary Neville is as a commentator


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> Bring back Andy Gray
> 
> Gary Neville has no place as a football pundits. Really hasn't got the voice and is so PRO sir alex kiss arse


 

A complete peanut as a player.
Who can forget him on his hands and knees hitting the ground like a little baby.

But.... he's a good pundit.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Feb 2013)

Inevitable.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2013)

Nice one nancy boy


----------



## Stephenite (13 Feb 2013)

I thought Utd would be set up to defend. And that they were too with six defenders. But then they have four forwards! None of this midfield malarkey. Typical Utd-real madrid affair - almost too painful to watch at times - RM just that bit better, Utd giving it all. Class goal by Ronaldo (again). Roy of the rovers stuff.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Feb 2013)

Stephenite said:


> As i've run out of prawns i'm forced to watch this at home. And it isn't being shown on ordinary norwegian telly. Anyone got suggestions for streaming sites?? Ianrauk?, anyone??


 
I've used this in the past though it does freeze quite often. This site might also be worth a go though I haven't tried it myself - looks like it costs 4 yoyos to watch the game .


----------



## mark st1 (13 Feb 2013)

Phew  De Gea's best game IMO kept us in it.


----------



## musa (13 Feb 2013)

Not as exciting as I thought, no flair from Madrid


----------



## Stephenite (13 Feb 2013)

Yep. De Gea is a great shot stopper. I can relax now for a couple of weeks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2013)

On the basis of 3 points for the exact score, 1 for the result, and 0 for the rest, I have:
Dayvo - 0 points
Dan_Bo - 0 points
Kies - 0 points
deptfordmarmalade - 3 points
mark st1 - 3 points

So mark and DM win. Though DM admits he doesn't know how.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> Not as exciting as I thought, no flair from Madrid


 
They arnt a flair team any more they are a 1 man team. Their league position shows that there squad isnt as strong as most Champions League teams i dont think if the big few Poonaldo,De Maria,Ozil get injured between now and the 2nd leg i will be alot happier.


----------



## musa (13 Feb 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Yep. De Gea is a great shot stopper. I can relax now for a couple of weeks.


With his feet!


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> They arnt a flair team any more they are a 1 man team. Their league position shows that there squad isnt as strong as most Champions League teams i dont think if the big few Poonaldo,De Maria,Ozil get injured between now and the 2nd leg i will be alot happier.


 
Really? I think of bezema, ronaldo, ozil, de maria as pretty much flair players when you compare it to most top teams, premiership or European. Those are backed up by Kaka, Modric and Alonso. Unless you class flair as just tricks.


----------



## Kies (13 Feb 2013)

Great result .... Glory Glory Mancunian Army!


----------



## musa (13 Feb 2013)

Even though Modric was awarded the worst flop to La Liga


----------



## mark st1 (13 Feb 2013)

Nah not for me Alonso is past it Benzema has never settled in there and if the paper talk is correct Mourhino is not a fan of him Modric will never be progress there he is there version of Torres the owner wanted him the manager doesnt the fans dont seem to rate him at all. Ronaldo will always score goals Ozil is far better now than when he joined and Di Maria looked a threat all night (dont understand why he was took off at all) Sergio Ramos is a poor excuse for a professional he could get tickled by a feather and make out he had been shot !


----------



## Kins (13 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> Even though Modric was awarded the worst flop to La Liga


 
He's still a flair player even if he is crap these days.  I dunno about worst, Kaka is giving him a run for his money at the moment. If you didn't count anything before the last couple of seasons he would be right up there. Modric actually had a few decent touches for a change. Don't really get why he hasn't settled over there but he hasn't played well when he does get to play.



mark st1 said:


> Nah not for me Alonso is past it Benzema has never settled in there and if the paper talk is correct Mourhino is not a fan of him Modric will never be progress there he is there version of Torres the owner wanted him the manager doesnt the fans dont seem to rate him at all. Ronaldo will always score goals Ozil is far better now than when he joined and Di Maria looked a threat all night (dont understand why he was took off at all) Sergio Ramos is a poor excuse for a professional he could get tickled by a feather and make out he had been shot !


 
So you rate 3 of the 4 starters, Ozil, Ronaldo and Di Maria, just not Alonso or Benzema? Still think those 5 would walk into pretty much any team bar probably 5 or 6 in Europe and the first 3 are flair players. I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Phew  De Gea's best game IMO kept us in it.


 
Kept us in it my arse- that was a brilliant display by the Longsight Laserbeam and Phil Jones, for me, had Ron in his pocket for large tracts of the game. I believe we had the better of the chances over the 90 minutes.


----------



## User482 (14 Feb 2013)

Pretty good result for Man U, I thought.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2013)

Another great European night for the scoucers


----------



## Kies (14 Feb 2013)

As you were loserpool .... Talk the talk,but the decent players walked a generation ago


----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2013)

I didnt realise there was European football on a Thursday night


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Another great European night for the scoucers


 
If your going to try and take the piss !! at least spell it right SCOU*S*ERS


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2013)

geo said:


> If your going to try and take the **** !! at least spell it right SCOU*S*ERS


 

oooh........


----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> oooh........


 
The shame of it  getting pick up on your grammar by a hub cap collector !


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> The shame of it  getting pick up on your grammar by a hub cap collector !


Oh do!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2013)

geo said:


> Oh do !!!!


 
OK calm it down. This is a football thread. There is banter. No need for that type of thing ok.


----------



## Kies (14 Feb 2013)

geo said:


> Oh do!!!!


Ha ha ha 
...... Roflmao


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2013)

geo said:


> Oh do !!!!


It may be a cycling forum but it's still a football thread. I don't remember ever seeing a non-tribal football thread. You're meant to riposte with something equally insulting to do with Sarvnuhs.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2013)




----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2013)

You cant have banter with a Skiverpool fan thats because they are the best football team in the world. I can only assume they are all stuck in the 80's.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2013)

geo said:


> Oh do!!!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Guess you will be staying on the left.


----------



## Kies (14 Feb 2013)

Ryan has offered to give Stevie G one of his premiership medals as the mantelpeice can't take many more .... "oh pls do"


----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2013)

Skiverpool are offering Stevie G tea trays left over from the festive period apparently they carry 10 mugs.


----------



## Spartak (14 Feb 2013)

The Gareth Bale Show 

Two fantastic free kicks tonight !


----------



## RedRider (14 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> OK calm it down. This is a football thread. There is banter. No need for that type of thing ok.


That shoot 'banter' about thieving, feckless scousers is insulting... see robbing from the dead etc. Nothing to do with football. Not replying on geo's behalf but excuse _me_ being pissed off with it.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2013)

RedRider said:


> That s*** 'banter' about thieving, feckless scousers is insulting... see robbing from the dead etc. Nothing to do with football. Not replying on geo's behalf but excuse _me_ being ****ed off with it.


 

Where on this thread has anyone mentioned robbing the dead?
It's still no excuse for bad language. Yourself included.


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2013)

RedRider said:


> That s*** 'banter' about thieving, feckless scousers is insulting... see robbing from the dead etc. Nothing to do with football. Not replying on geo's behalf but excuse _me_ being ****ed off with it.


 
Agreed I can do football banter with anybody, but the original post by Mark st1 was a stereotypical insult, which after 40 + years of it I'm sort of sick of hearing.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2013)

geo said:


> Agreed I can do football banter with anybody, but the original post by Mark st1 was a stereotypical insult, which after 40 + years of it I'm sort of sick of hearing.


 

OK that is fair enough but it still doesn't warrant swearing on the board ok.


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> OK that is fair enough but it still doesn't warrant swearing on the board ok.


 Ok, also fair enough


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2013)

geo said:


> Ok, also fair enough


 

You must remember that Mark is the worst kind of plastic manc there is. Living in the home counties and all.


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You must remember that Mark is the worst kind of plastic manc there is. Living in the home counties and all.


 
I didnt for one minute think he would come from Manchester


----------



## mark st1 (15 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You must remember that Mark is the worst kind of plastic manc there is. Living in the home counties and all.


 
Never heard that one before but i will refrain from potty mouthing the forum. Im bigger than that


----------



## Kins (16 Feb 2013)

Poor old Arsenal!  Really didn't offer much despite all their possession. Very lucky Blackburn goal but they all count!


----------



## mark st1 (16 Feb 2013)

Oldham 

Really dont understand there league position based on that performance .


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2013)




----------



## outlash (16 Feb 2013)

As tweeted by Danny Baker:

Hey Gunners fans! It must rankle that the police horses outside the Emirates will be coming into contact with silver ware before the team!

Tony.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Feb 2013)

I was reading some of the comments on various websites about Bale. I was amazed how stupid some of them were. He's vying with Van Persie as the best player in the premiership right now and quite a few people were still going on about how he only relies on speed. As someone who used to be a nippy winger myself (a few divisions below Bale mind you!  ) I could try to explain to these know-nothings how difficult the kind of close control that Bale manages is at the speed he travels, let alone how hard it is to shoot with such pace, swerve and precision, but it probably wouldn't be worth it. If he doesn't go to Real or Barca quite soon I will be very surprised. The speed Spanish that defences operate, they would be crapping themselves.


----------



## outlash (17 Feb 2013)

+1. While Bale is in a rich vein of form atm, it's deflecting attention away from Dembele, Sandro (until he got injured) and in particular Lennon plus others who are quietly having a great season 


Tony.


----------



## RedRider (17 Feb 2013)

Aside from his other attributes, when he's on one Bale appears 10 per cent bigger, faster and stronger than his opponents. In that respect he reminds me of Gerrard in his pomp. I reckon he could play for whoever he chooses come next season.


----------



## Kins (17 Feb 2013)

When he moves to Utd he will become a better player!


----------



## PaulB (17 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> When he moves to Utd he will become a better player!


 
Don't think Torquay could afford him, could they? Or did you mean Rotherham?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Poor old Arsenal!  Really didn't offer much despite all their possession. Very lucky Blackburn goal but they all count!


I think this is a low point. Very sad. Wenger looked defeated. Assuming that they're on their way out of Europe (Bayern are looking very good indeed) then it's all down to fourth place - and that's not going to be easy.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Feb 2013)

The Toon is being buoyed up by lots of good banter... latest is the manager is now called Alaine Depardieu....


----------



## Kies (17 Feb 2013)

Chelski are struggling to break this deadlock


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2013)

what's striking is how much of the Premiership is struggling. Setting aside Swansea, how many teams have exceeded our expectations? And are Manchester United so far ahead because they are wonderful, or because the chasing pack are mediocre?


----------



## Kins (17 Feb 2013)

Don't think Utd have been "flairy" since Ronaldo left, but they are still effect at what they do, and counter attack football have been easily the best in the league last few years. They have played better this year than last, RVP has been great and very hopeful for Kagawa.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ith-himself-following-move-from-Dortmund.html


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2013)

it's odd, but I'm sure that somebody said that Swansea would do no worse than draw today - and the post appears to have vanished in to thin air. How can that be?


----------



## outlash (17 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> what's striking is how much of the Premiership is struggling. Setting aside Swansea, how many teams have exceeded our expectations? And are Manchester United so far ahead because they are wonderful, or because the chasing pack are mediocre?


 
The slightly scary thing is that I don't rate Man U as a European force, it doesn't say much for the EPL as one of the best leagues in Europe. Domestically, they're slightly a cut above Man City then it's Spurs, L'Arse, Chelsea and probably Liverpool & Everton. IMO everyone else could feasibly go down given a bad run given this season's form.

I think Reading are doing better than expected, they are at least making a decent fist of it, I thought they were going to get battered most games. Still think they're going down though along with the other current bottom two.


Tony.


----------



## Kins (17 Feb 2013)

outlash said:


> The slightly scary thing is that I don't rate Man U as a European force, it doesn't say much for the EPL as one of the best leagues in Europe.


 
Yeah United are terrible in Champions League... 2007 semis, 2008 winners, 2009 losing finalists, 2010 knocked in 1/4s by Bayern on away goals 4-4, 2011 runners up again. 2006 and 2012 were bad years, other than that we have been a force in Europe so unless your talking about womens football I really don't get where your coming from.


----------



## outlash (17 Feb 2013)

Erm, take it in the context of the last few posts. We're clearly talking about this year and possibly last year.,,,


Tony.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Feb 2013)

They have been under par for the last few seasons in the Prem and have been lucky the decline of other clubs has been quicker IMO. With the Glazer's looking to quit by 2017 i wouldnt expect any massive marquee signings for the next few years im surprised they forked out for RVP tbh and with Fergie knocking on the door of retirement im not projecting a rosy future for the years ahead. I dont believe we will win the CL this season i wouldn't be surprised if one of the German clubs gets to the final more than likely to face Barcelona tbh.

However as long as Skiverpool and Shitty dont win anything then thats fine by me.


----------



## PaulB (17 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Yeah United are terrible in Champions League... 2007 semis, 2008 winners, 2009 losing finalists, 2010 knocked in 1/4s by Bayern on away goals 4-4, 2011 runners up again. 2006 and 2012 were bad years, other than that *we* have been a force in Europe so unless your talking about womens football I really don't get where your coming from.


 
What position do you play in? And what part of Manchester are you from, Taff?


----------



## Spartak (17 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> When he moves to Utd he will become a better player!


 
Barcelona or Manchester 
I know where I'd rather live !!!


----------



## Kins (17 Feb 2013)

PaulB said:


> What position do you play in? And what part of Manchester are you from, Taff?


 
I am not a taff, though a lot of my family are!  Lancashire grandparents who sent me my first Man U stuff in 1975 when I was 6 and living in Germany. I am an army brat so was born where my old man was posted which was Honiton in Devon, but only lived there for 6 months so consider myself just coming from England, never lived anywhere more than 3 years till I was 16. Long answer I know and far to much info!

I played DM when I did play but thats a few years ago


----------



## Doseone (17 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Chelski are struggling to break this deadlock


I was there today, Chelsea did everything but score in the first half, although the ref really should have played advantage when Brentford had their goal disallowed. Second half you could see the gulf in class was massive. Moses had a nightmare today and Ba did nothing. Luiz looked different class and Hazard looked dangerous as soon as he came on. Oscar was great today too.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Feb 2013)

Doseone said:


> Luiz looked different class


 
He looked like a different class of MMA fighter with that challenge in the second half.


----------



## Spartak (17 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> He looked like a different class of MMA fighter with that challenge in the second half.



Should have been a Red card !!!


----------



## mark st1 (17 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Should have been a Red card !!!


 
Should be a Red just for that hair alone ! Awful player.


----------



## musa (18 Feb 2013)

So when is Arsene Wenger going? He has certainly brainwashed the supporters. Speaking to my assistant manager at work last night, wait one more season then we should let him go was his words....Really? Too loyal for too long 

Unlike David Moyes, hes had the resources at his feet.


----------



## Kins (18 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Should be a Red just for that hair alone ! Awful player.


 
Just think how much "product" him and Fellaini get through a week!


----------



## on the road (18 Feb 2013)

I see that David Moyes is leaving it until the end of the season to see whether Alex Ferguson offers him his job


----------



## mark st1 (18 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> So when is Arsene Wenger going? He has certainly brainwashed the supporters. Speaking to my assistant manager at work last night, wait one more season then we should let him go was his words....Really? Too loyal for too long
> 
> Unlike David Moyes, hes had the resources at his feet.


 
I hope he stays


----------



## mark st1 (18 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Just think how much "product" him and Fellaini get through a week!


 
Frizeeeeeeeeeeze lol


----------



## PaulB (18 Feb 2013)

I


on the road said:


> I see that David Moyes is leaving it until the end of the season to see whether Alex Ferguson offers him his job


I'm pretty certain David Moyes will get that job. I also think he'll do a very good job considering he's done the best job possible at Evertonill with the meagre resources he has there. He's done a looong apprenticeship and made a right go of it and that will stand him in good stead. Of course, the owners will probably want a marquee signing but I reckon Furry Gusset would rather a fellow Jock took the mantle and will tell them accordingly, and they wouldn't dare risk incurring his displeasure!


----------



## Inertia (18 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> I see that David Moyes is leaving it until the end of the season to see whether Alex Ferguson offers him his job


They will have to install new seats in that old Trafford dug out, seems every buggers going there when fergie quits


----------



## Kins (18 Feb 2013)

Inertia said:


> They will have to install new seats in that old Trafford dug out, seems every buggers going there when fergie quits


 
Well it will be Moyes, Keane, Queiroz, Bruce, Robson, O'Neil, The Special One and Beckham all managing at the same time, kinda like Evans and Houllier which worked out so well at Liverpool. I am sure I have missed out at least another half a dozen who will also be joint manager.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Feb 2013)

Rumours of Guardiola wont go away 3 more seasons of Sir Alex and 3 years of experience in German football for him (which apparntly is on a similar level as EPL) Fergie and Guardiola are supposed to be very good friends so could be a possibility.


----------



## Kins (18 Feb 2013)

The Federici show. At least we got through. Nice


----------



## mark st1 (18 Feb 2013)

Lucky lol shame Nani cant play like that every week though


----------



## Kins (18 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Lucky lol shame Nani cant play like that every week though


 
Aye, me and my m8 discuss every time why haven't we sold him yet and then he plays a decent game!  We would have sold him at least 30 times!


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Lucky lol shame Nani cant play like that every week though



He always puts a shift in .... Doesn't get the games unfortunately,due to the depth of the squad


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> We would have sold him at least 30 times!


 Agreed


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> He always puts a shift in .... Doesn't get the games unfortunately,due to the depth of the squad


 
Thats a joke right he has never been consistent from day 1 for the money he cost 20+ million he has been a bad investment consistently under performing. He hailed himself as "the new Ronaldo" and that he was going to step up to replace Ronaldo when he moved on. Im still waiting for him to step up....................


----------



## musa (19 Feb 2013)

+1 to marks comment


----------



## Kins (19 Feb 2013)

As Mark said hes consistently inconsistent. He has talent, great feet, great cross and a cracking powerful shot but he can't string 2 good performances together. You always think this is the season he is going to put everything together and become the man he should and could be but its never happened.


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2013)

i still rate Nani ..... put him on week in week out


----------



## Kins (19 Feb 2013)

Arse to lose 2 nil.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Arse to lose 2 nil.


 

Hopefully


----------



## musa (19 Feb 2013)

They do have a habit of playing brilliant last minute...mind goes back to last CL with barca and they came back 3 nil but saying that....


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

Just seen arsey winker getting very upset at a press conference.. poor diddums.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

Bayern 3-1 arseball.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen arsey winker getting very upset at a press conference.. poor diddums.



Come now- at least you haven't got John Terry putting a good word in for you....


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Come now- at least you haven't got John Terry putting a good word in for you....


 

JT and Fatty are best friends don't you know?


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> JT and Fatty are best friends don't you know?




And it shows- it really does.


----------



## Kins (19 Feb 2013)

Theres one!


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Theres one!




There's one what?


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2013)

GOOOOAAALLL


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

Ah. Sorry. Forgot about that.


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2013)

20 minutes ... 2nd goooaallllll


----------



## musa (19 Feb 2013)

I think I'ma go watch some real TV


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2013)

Now i know why they are called ARSE & NIL


----------



## Kins (19 Feb 2013)

2-0

Reckon he could get the sack? I doubt it myself but there must be some real pressure if they get well beaten here.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

oh dear...all gone wrong at the library...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

If Winker doesn't turn it around then the Arse will not see CL football again for a very long time.


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2013)

Walcott second half hat-trick anyone?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Walcott second half hat-trick anyone?


 


Is that a bet Pots? What odds you offering?


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Is that a bet Pots? What odds you offering?


About the same as winning the lottery


----------



## Kins (19 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Walcott second half hat-trick anyone?


 
Eeeer no. Don't think he has the tools against the real top quality teams besides his pace. He's no RVP/Suarez/Bale.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> About the same as winning the lottery


 

arf arf


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

C'mon tharse!


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> C'mon tharse!


 

Don't, whatever you do, google that.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

*ahem*....


----------



## Kins (19 Feb 2013)

3-1 loss at home, lovely!


----------



## Doseone (19 Feb 2013)

Thought Arsenal did well 2nd half and 1-2 would have been a fair result. That third goal was a mess. Bayern were great 1st half but Arsenal did play in to their hands.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2013)

Boy, that's a strong looking Bayern!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Don't, whatever you do, google that.


I did and was rewarded with this

Quse (casula) postea ipso abbate defuncto, tempore 
Radulphi abbatis successoris ipsius, quorundam pusillanimorum 
cupidorum instinctu, igne concremata est, ut aurum quo nimis ut 
dicebant onerabatur eliquaretur (Gesta, ut s.). It seems, that some 
times the same chasuble was so made as to answer for two colours : 
its lining serving for one, so that, in the change, it had to be 
turned inside out. Such was the practice at Canterbury : Casula 
duplicata de viridi et Indico sindone palliata intus et extra, &c. 
Casula duplicata et palliata extra de rubeo panno de tarse et 
intra de nigro panno serico de Tripe, &c. Casula duplicata et 
palliata extra de viridi panno de Tharse, et intra


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> C'mon tharse!



Whatever floats your boat dan


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> I think I'ma go watch some real TV


 
Sorry mate Man Utd were on last night


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> i still rate Nani ..... put him on week in week out


 
I will be more than happy if he walks in the summer.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I did and was rewarded with this
> 
> Quse (casula) postea ipso abbate defuncto, tempore
> Radulphi abbatis successoris ipsius, quorundam pusillanimorum
> ...


 

Brave but worth it bro.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2013)

Arsey Winker so gracious in defeat.


----------



## musa (19 Feb 2013)

Why can't he go? My finger to his philosophy


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2013)

I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

I feel sorry for the £1200 a year season ticket holders. Taxi for Wenger.


----------



## musa (19 Feb 2013)

If he don't make top four this season, I am more than happy to protest on behalf of the brain washed deluded fans

Let's oust him.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

You may turn it round at Bayern


----------



## musa (19 Feb 2013)

They may, but with 3 goals needed to avoid the away game rule 

Makes for dire watching


----------



## Spartak (19 Feb 2013)

Just been down the pub watching the Arsenal game !

Are the players that interested ?

There seems to be no backbone to the team !


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Just been down the pub watching the Arsenal game !
> 
> Are the players that interested ?
> 
> There seems to be no backbone to the team !


 
Wilshire just impresses me more and more every game he has the passing vision and accuracy of Scholes. If he keeps injury free for a couple of seasons he may get his dream move to Utd


----------



## MarkF (20 Feb 2013)

I only saw the second half, but thought Arsenal were very good. They scored, had Bayern rocking and pushed back for 20/25 mins, they were also incredibly unlucky with Girouds shot, that would have been "game on"!

I don't think they are more than a couple of players + a new keeper away from challenging again.


----------



## User482 (20 Feb 2013)

MarkF said:


> I only saw the second half, but thought Arsenal were very good. They scored, had Bayern rocking and pushed back for 20/25 mins, they were also incredibly unlucky with Girouds shot, that would have been "game on"!
> 
> I don't think they are more than a couple of players + a new keeper away from challenging again.


 

Aresenal have been 2 or 3 players away from challenging for about 7 years...


----------



## MarkF (20 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> Aresenal have been 2 or 3 players away from challenging for about 7 years...


 
That's because they keep selling their best ones..............it's obvious the club view top 4 (Emirates debt repayment) as a "trophy" but the fans want a "real" one. In the main, the fans sound incredibly spoilt to me.

Saw both Arsenal & Villa at Valley Parade this season, both lost, the Villa fans noisily backed their team from the start to finish of a truly embarrassing 3-1 defeat. The Arsenal fans whinged and moaned are argued amongst themselves from start to finish.


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Feb 2013)

Hilarious! 
Love to see the gooners getting stuffed.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

LarryDuff said:


> Hilarious!
> Love to see the gooners getting stuffed.


 

Don't we all? 

Thing is, the fans at the library are expecting CL football every year.
It's now no looking possible for next year. They will not be happy.


----------



## Kins (20 Feb 2013)

I Don't think Winger has bought particularly well since about 2006 to challenge for the premiership and those that are top quality have left to win trophies elsewhere. Like has been said, he has always been short 2 or 3 three quality players, but I think his main problem is he have never replaced Viera with a decent midfield enforcer or Sol Campbell with a commanding centre back so they have suffered from not having a vocal commander on the field.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> I Don't think Winger has bought particularly well since about 2006 to challenge for the premiership and those that are top quality have left to win trophies elsewhere. Like has been said, he has always been short 2 or 3 three quality players, but I think his main problem is he have never replaced Viera with a decent midfield enforcer or Sol Campbell with a commanding centre back so they have suffered from not having a vocal commander on the field.


 
Agreed but selling Van Persie was an outstanding piece of business


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2013)

How does Fergie do it?
He seems to be seeing another bloke off,Wenger is getting some awful stick at the moment,Rafa took it at Liverpool,Mancini has lost it after one season,Wenger as i said is on it now.How many Chelski men have gone,even the Great one shuffled off.Fergie is 71 i believe,hats off to him.


----------



## Kies (20 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> I Don't think Winger has bought particularly well since about 2006 to challenge for the premiership and those that are top quality have left to win trophies elsewhere. Like has been said, he has always been short 2 or 3 three quality players, but I think his main problem is he have never replaced Viera with a decent midfield enforcer or Sol Campbell with a commanding centre back so they have suffered from not having a vocal commander on the field.



100% right .... He has no one that takes charge out on the field. Wilshire is one for the future,but he will be snapped up by Chelski or Man Utd if he continues to perform


----------



## mark st1 (20 Feb 2013)

postman said:


> How does Fergie do it?
> He seems to be seeing another bloke off,Wenger is getting some awful stick at the moment,Rafa took it at Liverpool,Mancini has lost it after one season,Wenger as i said is on it now.How many Chelski men have gone,even the Great one shuffled off.Fergie is 71 i believe,hats off to him.


 
Not bad for a man who was nearly sacked numerous times in the first five seasons . Employed good coaches made sure the players knew he was "the boss" made sure no player got to big for his boots made the rules and stuck by them i spose. And amongst a few Turkeys has signed some amazing players. To think he could of gone to the Gooners all them years ago aswel .


----------



## dan_bo (20 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Not bad for a man who was nearly sacked numerous times in the first five seasons . Employed good coaches made sure the players knew he was "the boss" made sure no player got to big for his boots made the rules and stuck by them i spose. And amongst a few Turkeys has signed some amazing pld.ayers. To think he could of gone to the Gooners all them years ago aswel .


 
That, and being an utter utter bastard. And i'm a fan.


----------



## User482 (20 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Agreed but selling Van Persie was an outstanding piece of business


 
It could've been. He wanted to leave, and that money was more than enough to buy some decent defenders.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> That, and being an utter utter b******. And i'm a fan.


 
Good shout


----------



## mark st1 (20 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> It could've been. He wanted to leave, and that money was more than enough to buy some decent defenders.


 
You dont need defenders you just need to get the stadium debt paid off thats far more important


----------



## Kies (20 Feb 2013)

Wenger knows how to balance the books - but the way Arsenal are going - they will not attract the top flight footballers - the type that want to play Champions League football. The same is happening to Liverpool right now - the players there are NOT champions League material, and so they will struggle year on year to get near the coveted 4th place.
all the while teams like Tottenham and Everton are improving


----------



## mark st1 (20 Feb 2013)

Barcelona away kit


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Barcelona away kit


----------



## RedRider (20 Feb 2013)

I'd like a bike in those colours!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2013)

^^ that No 20 does look like he's going to vomit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Barcelona away kit


They make cyclists look drab!


----------



## Brandane (20 Feb 2013)

RedRider said:


> I'd like a bike in those colours!


 
I've got one! .................


----------



## mark st1 (20 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


>


 
Noooooooooooooooo my eyes my eyes


----------



## mark st1 (20 Feb 2013)

Brandane said:


> I've got one! .................


 
What possessed you man


----------



## RedRider (20 Feb 2013)

>


It's losing 1-0! classy tho


----------



## Kies (20 Feb 2013)

Glenn Hoddle looks so ill


----------



## Kies (20 Feb 2013)

Or maybe ruud and pretty boy make him look pale?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Feb 2013)

ha! Barcelona beaten. Sometimes they just don't get it..........


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2013)

That Barca away kit is a beauty. Their home kit on the other hand is a monstrosity.

I'm looking forward to giving my mate at work some stick. He said I was an idiot for tipping AC tonight. Next leg will be interesting!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

AndyRM said:


> *That Barca away kit is a beauty*. Their home kit on the other hand is a monstrosity.
> 
> I'm looking forward to giving my mate at work some stick. He said I was an idiot for tipping AC tonight. Next leg will be interesting!


 
You're kidding right?
It's vile.
But beauty in the eye and all that...


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2013)

Nope. Love it. Bit of overkill with the shorts and socks, but as a top it's awesome. Reminds me of some of the mental efforts from back in the day.

Jorge Campos would be proud.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Nope. Love it. Bit of overkill with the shorts and socks, but as a top it's awesome. *Reminds me of some of the mental efforts from back in the day.*
> 
> Jorge Campos would be proud.


 
Indeed.....
I remember from the early '90's. Ipswich had a similar style but obviously blue fading into white.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Have we got some decent pics we can dig out of ugly kits anyone ??


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Classy for a keeper 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Have to say this is up there with the worst of them 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Have we got some decent pics we can dig out of ugly kits anyone ??


 
How about I start with Althletico Bilbao from 2004


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

And one from my club..


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Brighton................ Ouch





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.....
> I remember from the early '90's. Ipswich had a similar style but obviously blue fading into white.


 
Ah, the Greene King one from 95 - 97? I like that one a bit less because it fades to white, much prefer the two colour effect.

For a truly repellant take on the blue/white fade, behold my team Killie's effort from last season: http://www.footballkitnews.com/3071/new-kilmarnock-strip-11-12-home-1869/

Reminds me of knackered neon strip lights.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Hull City that is terrible





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

Coventry City


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Thats not just the kit that worries me about that picture Ian


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

The mighty Celtic 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarkF (21 Feb 2013)

This is pretty bad.





This should look much nicer at Wembley this Sunday.


----------



## MarkF (21 Feb 2013)

Atletico Madrids' 2004 away kit must be a winner, surely?


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Oh my the CURRENT 2012/2013 third team kit 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Inertia (21 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Oh my the CURRENT 2012/2013 third team kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, maybe that's the prototype


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2013)

Not strictly football, well, not at all really, but Stade Francais have a history of committing crimes against the eyes: *http://tinyurl.com/a48yugm*


----------



## Kins (21 Feb 2013)

Arsey Whinger to keep his job. Doesn't matter about champions league place, he has the full confidence of the board! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21530212


----------



## musa (21 Feb 2013)

Of course, Argey gonna stay. It is up to the fans to oust him (well, that's what I would like to see)


----------



## Kins (21 Feb 2013)

Poor old Spurs, seems london clubs not doing great in Europe! 

Dunno who the commentators are on Setanta, but gotta up there as the worst I've heard. I would probably prefer to listen to Americans commentate, oh wait, maybe not.

Arh shucks, Dembele saves Tottenham with a great strike.....


----------



## thom (21 Feb 2013)

Mighty Spurs go marching on !
What chance a brace from Liverpool at home ?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Mighty Spurs go marching on !
> What chance a brace from Liverpool at home ?


 
Spurtz will never be mighty.. never ever bloody ever..ok?


----------



## Kies (21 Feb 2013)

Great result from Spurs!!!!
Just need to see Liverpool get knocked out - perfect evening!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2013)

Really glad for Spurs - and their away supporters.


----------



## Kies (21 Feb 2013)

Cue .... THE HULK!


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Cue .... THE HULK!


 
Must be quite surreal getting booed and jeered by the away fans


----------



## thom (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Spurtz will never be mighty.. never ever bloody ever..ok?


Come Monday night, chances are Spurs will be the highest place London team in the Premiership innit ?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Come Monday night, chances are Spurs will be the highest place London team in the Premiership innit ?


 
Still does not make them mighty.
Nothing will make that shower mighty.
Nothing.


----------



## Spartak (21 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Hull City that is terrible





mark st1 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




......... and they spelt 'Pepsi' wrong


----------



## thom (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Still does not make them mighty.
> Nothing will make that shower mighty.
> Nothing.


True. What they'd be would be "high and mighty".


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Come Monday night, chances are Spurs will be the highest place London team in the Premiership innit ?


 
However with the Premiership not finishing for another couple of months that's not much to shout about.


----------



## thom (21 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> However with the Premiership not finishing for another couple of months that's not much to shout about.


But you'd rather be 3rd than 4th wouldn't you ?

Liverpool showing a bit of heart here. Good luck to em !


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> But you'd rather be 3rd than 4th wouldn't you ?


 
Yes without a doubt i would.


----------



## outlash (21 Feb 2013)

Me to my eldest as we hit injury time; 'We've lost this'

Eldest to me: (sigh) 'yeah'

Me: DEMBELEEEEEEEE!!!

Once in a while, not often though, I love football . 



Tony.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2013)

Cracking game so far in Liverpudlia!


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2013)

Suarez- Horrible man, great footballer


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

There gonna bloody do this aint they


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Oh well at least the all conquering Scousers can concentrate on winning the Premiership now


----------



## Kies (21 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Oh well at least the all conquering Scousers can concentrate on winning the Premiership now



In 2024 maybe ... They have been "rebuilding" since 1991


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2013)

Rome wasnt built in a day i suppose


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Feb 2013)

Never mind Liverpool, good work but not enough.

Always a shame when Fascist St Petersburg win anything.


----------



## Spartak (21 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> There gonna bloody do this aint they



NO !


----------



## Inertia (22 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Oh well at least the all conquering Scousers can concentrate on winning the Premiership now


 Well Im glad we gave you a scare. I thought the team gave it a good go but it was always going to be tough, we left ourselves too much work in the end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2013)

Inertia said:


> Well Im glad we gave you a scare. I thought the team gave it a good go but it was always going to be tough, we left ourselves too much work in the end.


Yes, a mountain to climb. Still, it was by far the best Liverpool performance I've seen in a long while and a great match for the spectators.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Feb 2013)

Inertia said:


> Well Im glad we gave you a scare. I thought the team gave it a good go but it was always going to be tough, we left ourselves too much work in the end.


 
I was worried for a bit but a sigh of relief at the final whistle  lol. Its a Mickey Mouse cup anyway so dont worry about it


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2013)

The liverpool game las night was a belter. Good on em for having a proper go at it- I think we'll see more of that team in the next couple of years.....


----------



## Spartak (22 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> The liverpool game las night was a belter. Good on em for having a proper go at it- I think we'll see more of that team in the next couple of years.....


 
.......... but only on Channel 5


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> .......... but only on Channel 5



Give over with your sneery tribalism. Foory's more than that.


----------



## Spartak (22 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Give over with your sneery tribalism. Foory's more than that.



Sorry I meant it as friendly banter !!!


----------



## mark st1 (22 Feb 2013)

Yes its all over itv 4 this season. I believe it even made it onto itv 1 last night  shame they showed the only English team to fail out of the 4 that were playing


----------



## mark st1 (22 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Sorry I meant it as friendly banter !!!


 
Football is all about banter im happy to give and take it to me its what football is all about but some just dont get it.


----------



## RedRider (22 Feb 2013)

At bottom the banter-man simply craves acceptance. He is just a man – albeit an annoying man.


----------



## Kies (23 Feb 2013)




----------



## Inertia (23 Feb 2013)

Here is An idea, it's a wacky one, how about we talk football instead of making it a Liverpool vs Manchester one. It's crazy I know


----------



## Kies (23 Feb 2013)

^^^ that image shows the results at a glance ..... NO?


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2013)

Inertia said:


> Here is An idea, it's a wacky one, how about we talk football instead of making it a Liverpool vs Manchester one. It's crazy I know


 
Lets chat then im nervous about the trip to QPR today top v bottom has bad news written all over it. However a 15 point lead sounds very appealing.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2013)

RedRider said:


> At bottom the banter-man simply craves acceptance. He is just a man – albeit an annoying man.


worthy of a thread in itself. Hopefully invoking the word 'cockwomble'.


----------



## outlash (23 Feb 2013)

QPR are doomed mark, despite 'Arry's 'miraculous' management skills it's Burnley away at some point next season for them. You'll be fine.


Tony.


----------



## Kies (23 Feb 2013)

Never be serious about football .... It's only a game


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2013)

outlash said:


> QPR are doomed mark, despite 'Arry's 'miraculous' management skills it's Burnley away at some point next season for them. You'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Tony.


 
We will reconvene at 4.50 pm lol


----------



## outlash (23 Feb 2013)

I'd make it 5pm given the requesite fergie time .


----------



## Kies (23 Feb 2013)

^^^ Fergie time only kicks in if WE are losing or it's a draw .... If we're winning he starts looking at his watch by the 80th minute and wondering why Howard Webb hasn't blown the whistle as instructed in the half time team talk


----------



## Inertia (23 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Lets chat then im nervous about the trip to QPR today top v bottom has bad news written all over it. However a 15 point lead sounds very appealing.


That leads getting embarrassing for the rest of us, it's pretty much all over already. It's not like I can look at utd and think they are that much better than the rest, they just seen to have more belief.

QPR could surprise you though, it's a banana skin waiting to happen. My money is on you to score pretty fast though and kill them off


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Sorry I meant it as friendly banter !!!



No you're quite right- I forgot you was talking about liverpool. As you were.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2013)

Inertia said:


> That leads getting embarrassing for the rest of us, it's pretty much all over already. It's not like I can look at utd and think they are that much better than the rest, they just seen to have more belief.
> 
> QPR could surprise you though, it's a banana skin waiting to happen. My money is on you to score pretty fast though and kill them off


 

I like your thinking and id be more than happy if you were correct . Id also be even happier if Chelswee can get a result against Man Shitty tomorrow


----------



## Kies (23 Feb 2013)

Berbatov quality shines again


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Berbatov quality shines again



When he can be arsed...


----------



## Kins (23 Feb 2013)

What a screamer!


----------



## Kins (23 Feb 2013)

http://manutddiehardfans.com/chevro...o-ronaldo-with-sir-alex-at-manchester-united/

Yeah ok, be nice if it happened but I very much doubt it, be a few years yet for him to go back to United.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2013)

15 points clear  and its urm 4.50 (ish) pm


----------



## Glow worm (23 Feb 2013)

Last minute winner for Norwich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kins (23 Feb 2013)

Giggs came alive for 15 minutes there, don't think he went passed the half way line much until 75 minutes. Saving his old bones obviously.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Giggs came alive for 15 minutes there, don't think he went passed the half way line much until 75 minutes. Saving his old bones obviously.


 
The man is a legend random fact Rooney was 5 years old when Giggs made his debut for Utd lol


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> The man is a legend random fact Rooney was 5 years old when Giggs made his debut for Utd lol


I recently managed to make my daughter (34) squirm when I mentioned the Giggs poster she had up in her bedroom as a teenager!


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I recently managed to make my daughter (34) squirm when I mentioned the Giggs poster she had up in her bedroom as a teenager!


 
Glad your daughter had good taste DM


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Feb 2013)

Just another nail in the coffin today; the real test will be for us next season now and how quickly we can regain some sort of balance in the club, get rid of tossers like Bosingwa, say goodbye to a few who meant well but just aren't good enough and hope the wage structure is a bit more sensible next time around.

It's my fervent belief that Tony Fernandes is the best thing that's happened to the QPR board for years and if he means what he says and he's there for the long haul, then we'll be okay. It's a learning curve for him and we need to think very carefully about who we take on as manager if Harry leaves. We need someone who can use the same approach as Norwich or Swansea have done (and not throw money around on has-beens like Mark Hughes did, the twat). I take my hat off to them because, apart from anything, it shows it can be done on less money than people would believe, with the right spirit and enough young talent, hungry for success as opposed being only concerned with the next fat wage cheque.







Here's to next season boys...


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2013)

Least you got to see Rafael's goal that was a bit special mate . Dont understand QPR tbh on paper they have some very good players big name players it just never seems to happen for them even to the extent of when they get a result so do the other 3-4 teams down the bottom with them


----------



## Kins (23 Feb 2013)

When I watched Swansea v QPR at the liberty they were friggin awful. The two Sambas and the Cesar look the only ones trying their hardest.


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Last minute winner for Norwich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Great comeback today 
Kamaras headed goal was a beauty !


----------



## musa (23 Feb 2013)

Hughes got a bit carried away he learnt nothing from his time at man city


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2013)

musa said:


> Hughes got a bit carried away he learnt nothing from his time at man city



I expect he walked away with a huge compensation package ......... both times !


----------



## Kins (23 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> I expect he walked away with a huge compensation package ......... both times !


 
Sparky deserves it. No one else could have scored so many goals with that hair. He needs counselling still.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

Goal machine Sparky but an awful manager for clubs and country


----------



## Kins (24 Feb 2013)

He needs to drop down a few divisions and learn the craft again.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

My little boys Sunday league side is looking for someone


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Least you got to see Rafael's goal that was a bit special mate . Dont understand QPR tbh on paper they have some very good players big name players it just never seems to happen for them even to the extent of when they get a result so do the other 3-4 teams down the bottom with them


 
Yep, there's luck, or the lack of it, ever-present in football but there's been some poor decisions made by a board who mean very well, namely the appointment of Mark Hughes, the board giving Mark Hughes loadsa' money and lastly, the appointment of Mark Hughes. 

Everything else has been a patch and the result is a team that had just come from the first solid season in years under Warnock - who were playing as a team when we won the Championship - to a total disaster in the Premiership.

Why? I'd say largely because Hughes wanted to draft in an entirely new team which was never going to work - look at the top end, it doesn't work there either, you can't replace a team, you introduce new players into a backbone that pre-exists, and ain't that Man Utd all along? Money can't buy overnight success alone and unfortunately the naive board I allude to, fell into that trap, falling prey to premiership myths and some parasitic agents along the way willing to exploit that naivety whilst the likes of Norwich and Swansea took a far more pragmatic approach. West Ham have also fallen into this category this season IMO, despite having more recent premiership experience than the Rs.

As for your lot, I can only reiterate the above in the opposite sense. There are some new players coming through who are going to be very special - they were good before Ferguson got to them but they'll be brilliant before too long. Cleverly springs to mind. Bring the same player in on a team with no backbone, no prior experience of working with each other but just replaced wholesale and you get players worth a considerable sum losing their way very quickly.

One more game to 1000 games for the Giggs isn't it? You have a team to be proud of and fair play to you - I like Ferguson, he's always acted the gent towards QPR in the past and their domination this year is a team at work, not a collection of upstarts.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

It is a shame i have a mate at work who is an avid QPR fan and often seeing him pulling his hair out. He was happy as Larry when your foreign owners took over (cant remember his name) the young Asian fella before Fernandez and i saw the documentry on them with Briatorrie and Ecclestone and you sort of thought thses are going to be going places asap. I never understood why Warnock got the heev ho as much as i hate the arrogant b'stard he is a good manager and does seem to get the best out of players. Hughes was a non starter for me and as you say was very cavalier with the cheque book and seemed to go for quantity over quality.

I hope you can string some results together and stay up.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Feb 2013)

We won't stay up fella, I'm certain of this despite my hopes to the contrary!

The last board were a nightmare because when push came to shove it was Briatore and Eccelestone who were running the show - the Mittals became silent partners for a time and the circus thus continued that had started when Paladini - the Chairman - sacked Holloway in 2006. The managerial roundabout was embarrassing and disheartening from then on.

When the Mittals backed their own chairman in the 2010-11 season, the difference couldn't have been greater when we won promotion and the team spirit was magnificent. Still, Rangers fans spent a tense few weeks before the end of the season wondering whether the FA would dock us points for the, apparently, dodgy signing of Alessandro Faurlin. That summer, after promotion, we still held our breaths to see whether Ecclestone and Briatore could, or would, sell the club to someone who meant the best for it.

It fell through didn't it, only to succeed with around three weeks left of the summer transfer market and so started the frenzied buying. In my book this is where this recent premiership demise all started. Warnock never got the players he wanted and was quoted, after his sacking, saying he'd wished the takeover (from Fernandes) had happened earlier.

All in the past now, like this season.


----------



## Doseone (24 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> I expect he walked away with a huge compensation package ......... both times !


Apparently not this time. He hasn't had compo from QPR as the hairy sycophant Keys never tires of telling us on Talksport. Hughes and that abomination Joorabchian have f****d our club.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Feb 2013)

Doseone said:


> Apparently not this time. He hasn't had compo from QPR as the hairy sycophant Keys never tires of telling us on Talksport. Hughes and that abomination Joorabchian have f****d our club.


 
And hopefully as respective manager and 'agent', the last time they will do so, Doseone.


----------



## Spartak (24 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Goal machine Sparky but an awful manager for clubs and country



Mark Hughes did ok as Wales manager


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Mark Hughes did ok as Wales manager



Won 12. Drew 15. Lost 14. Not great.

He was most successful at Manchester and Blackburn in his managerial career.


----------



## Kins (24 Feb 2013)

Problem with Sparky right now is he thinks he's better than he actually is. Like I said he needs to drop down a few leagues and have a reality check, work with some less talented players and without a big budget and get back into a more tactically focused team ethic.

Ok he might not earn as much which it means it will probably never happen.

Nice to see the Guv'nor back in management to. Hope he gets a better run at Blackpool.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> It is a shame i have a mate at work who is an avid QPR fan and often seeing him pulling his hair out. He was happy as Larry when your foreign owners took over (cant remember his name) the young Asian fella before Fernandez and i saw the documentry on them with Briatorrie and Ecclestone and you sort of thought thses are going to be going places asap.* I never understood why Warnock got the heev ho as much as i hate the arrogant b'stard he is a good manager and does seem to get the best out of players.* Hughes was a non starter for me and as you say was very cavalier with the cheque book and seemed to go for quantity over quality.
> 
> I hope you can string some results together and stay up.


 
If they want him back I will drive him down myself.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If they want him back I will drive him down myself.


 
Your a fan then


----------



## Kins (24 Feb 2013)

Com'on then Swansea, first cup to leave merry England for Wales?


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

Cheers Lampard you Muppet.


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Cheers Lampard you Muppet.


Agreed, had money on him for first goalscorer


----------



## Spartak (24 Feb 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Won 12. Drew 15. Lost 14. Not great.
> 
> He was most successful at Manchester and Blackburn in his managerial career.


 
But I remember quite a few good nights in Cardiff watching his Welsh team, most notably beating Italy, and losing to Russia in a play off game


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> But I remember quite a few good nights in Cardiff watching his Welsh team, most notably beating Italy, and losing to Russia in a play off game


 
The ups and downs of International football hey


----------



## Spartak (24 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> The ups and downs of International football hey



Not many ups following Wales !


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

Try telling that to Shaun 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2013)

Well done Swansea.
They have surprised everybody this season.
Michu must be the bargain of the season.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Michu must be the bargain of the season.


 
2 million quid  Laudrup is the new Arry !


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> 2 million quid  Laudrup is the new Arry !


 

No, no..... Laudrup hasn't a tax avoiding dog called Rosie.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No, no..... Laudrup hasn't a tax avoiding dog called Rosie.


 
Im innocent guvnor





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Feb 2013)

Really wanted Bradford to win... just for the Roy of the Rovers story...
Shame on Swansea for trying, can't trust them to do the right thing even in a cup final!


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

I liked the Nathan Dyer penalty crying i was waiting for him to run off and get his mum from the crowd !


----------



## jai (24 Feb 2013)

if ever there was case for allowing ref's discretion on the last man/goal scoring opp then today was it - he could have let Duke stay on without affecting the result...Welsh footie on the up, sexy football


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2013)

jai said:


> if ever there was case for allowing ref's discretion on the last man/goal scoring opp then today was it - he could have let Duke stay on without affecting the result


 
+1


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Feb 2013)

Well done Swansea hard luck Bradford..


----------



## MarkF (25 Feb 2013)

It was embarrassing! 

Our manager chose the most defensive & negative line up he possibly could, ok, I can understand that, to not concede early was the aim. But to goin at HT 2-0 down having been humiliated was an opportunity to do "something", after all, we had 3 very good, fast wingers as subs, but our manager chose to replace a defender with a defender. He told us all he'd given up after 45 minutes. Of course we were going to lose, that's not the point, bloody hell, there is going out fighting whilst providing some shred of hope or entertainment for your fans, or, lying down and whimpering whilst you get flogged.

Parkinson out! Take your defend at all cost tactics, whether it's Swansea or bleedin Accrington, with you. 

Glad I didn't fly in from Oz.


----------



## User482 (25 Feb 2013)

So he's just got you to the cup final and you want him sacked. Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## MarkF (25 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> So he's just got you to the cup final and you want him sacked. Be careful what you wish for...


 
It was a run of extraordinary luck. We have top a 3 budget, we are 11th in L2, we are 20th in the form table, we were bottom till last week and he has a worse win ratio (not surprising as our only aim is not to lose) from twice as many games as our last manager, who was sacked for being negative..........

I don't want to go to a cup final, I want to avoid seeing bleedin Accy for the 7th season in a row!


----------



## Kins (25 Feb 2013)

£2.5 million at least in the bank though. Can't see that as a bad thing.


----------



## User482 (25 Feb 2013)

MarkF said:


> It was a run of extraordinary luck. We have top a 3 budget, we are 11th in L2, we are 20th in the form table, we were bottom till last week and he has a worse win ratio (not surprising as our only aim is not to lose) from twice as many games as our last manager, who was sacked for being negative..........
> 
> I don't want to go to a cup final, I want to avoid seeing bleedin Accy for the 7th season in a row!


 
Sorry, I can't agree. Luck might see you through one or two games against bigger teams, but not all the way to Wembley.


----------



## MarkF (25 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> Sorry, I can't agree. Luck might see you through one or two games against bigger teams, but not all the way to Wembley.


 
The proof is out there on Youtube. Notts County missed an incredible open goal in the last minute. Wigan missed enough one-on-ones to win 5 games. Gervinho made one of the world's all time worst open goal misses and Benteke could and should, have had a hat trick in the first 20 minutes of both semi-final legs. We defended for our lives for 4 ties and are very good at penalties.........


----------



## User482 (25 Feb 2013)

MarkF said:


> The proof is out there on Youtube. Notts County missed an incredible open goal in the last minute. Wigan missed enough one-on-ones to win 5 games. Gervinho made one of the world's all time worst open goal misses and Benteke could and should, have had a hat trick in the first 20 minutes of both semi-final legs. We defended for our lives for 4 ties and are very good at penalties.........


 
So you defended well and scored your penalties? That doesn't sound like luck.


----------



## Kins (25 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I liked the Nathan Dyer penalty crying i was waiting for him to run off and get his mum from the crowd !


 
Oi leave Nathan alone! He's a nice lad. Hes actually mates with my step brothers, they went to school together. Alex texted him a few hours after the game and he was still chuntering away about not getting his hatrick! 

In some ways I can see his point, a hatrick at wembly in a cup final, gotta be up there with some top achievements even if it was against Bradford(Sorry), and not like they were going to come back from 3-0.


----------



## MarkF (25 Feb 2013)

User482 said:


> So you defended well and scored your penalties? That doesn't sound like luck.


 
I suppose you had to be there..........it was a cup run of extreme fortune, that ran out yesterday in a blizzard of negativity, Swansea simply didn't miss as many as Wigan, Arsenal or Villa.



Kins said:


> Oi leave Nathan alone! He's a nice lad. Hes actually mates with my step brothers, they went to school together. Alex texted him a few hours after the game and he was still chuntering away about not getting his hatrick!
> 
> In some ways I can see his point, a hatrick at wembly in a cup final, gotta be up there with some top achievements even if it was against Bradford(Sorry), and not like they were going to come back from 3-0.


 
Yes, even I wanted Dyer to take it, he'd torn us to shreds.


----------



## User482 (25 Feb 2013)

Some people are never satisfied!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

What an amazing goal by Bale just then.


----------



## outlash (25 Feb 2013)

Unbelievable. Give us a striker that actually scores and we'd be laughing.


Tony.


----------



## LarryDuff (25 Feb 2013)

COYS!

A wee win over the Gunners at the weekend would be nice.


----------



## thom (25 Feb 2013)

outlash said:


> Unbelievable. Give us a striker that actually scores and we'd be laughing.
> 
> 
> Tony.


Tottenham Hotspur, high & mighty & top of the London League


----------



## kishin (26 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Oi leave Nathan alone! He's a nice lad.


I think the minimum wage workers who he was convicted of stealing from would disagree with you on that one.


----------



## Kins (26 Feb 2013)

kishin said:


> I think the minimum wage workers who he was convicted of stealing from would disagree with you on that one.


 
We all make mistakes, I know I have. Shouldn't be how the rest of your life is judged.


----------



## User482 (26 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What an amazing goal by Bale just then.


 

Yes, the barsteward! Thought the hammers had a point in the bag...


----------



## Kins (26 Feb 2013)

Serves them right for making him angry with the foul.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Feb 2013)

He is bloody amazing, but......


----------



## SRSE (26 Feb 2013)

Can't believe the disgusting audistic behaviour of the Gray Athletic fans mocking the deaf footballer Daniel Ailey, I suppose i should not be surprised as their local resident is John Griffin, yes the boss of minicab firm Addison Lee. He suggests the removal of the deaf player rather than the Gray Athletic fans. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/feb/26/deaf-footballer-daniel-ailey-abuse


----------



## Kins (26 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> He is bloody amazing, but......


 
Obviously the grass was a bit long in that area!


----------



## mark st1 (26 Feb 2013)

Sniper in the crowd


----------



## Kins (26 Feb 2013)

Good result for Everton, really don't get why they didn't play Matt Smith from the start.

[QUOTE 2335520, member: 1314"]Even the residents voted themselves the most miserable people in the UK last year.[/quote]


----------



## SRSE (27 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2335520, member: 1314"]That's s***e treatment of Alley, Griffin being the arse he is, and a disgraceful reaction from Grays Athletic.

I lived in the house 1 door down from the Grays ground for the first 11 years of my life. They don't have a big fan base and the abusers should('ve) be(en) easy to identify, name(d) and shame(d) by the Club elders and fans. Wonder what the local rag's (Thurrock Gazette) take on this is/was? I've still got good mates in Grays but I have to say the town is a s***ehole. Even the residents voted themselves the most miserable people in the UK last year.[/quote]

I could not find the Addison Lee apology in Guardian paper from last year but it been reported they have done so after social media objections from deaf community and hearing peers. (Video below is in British Sign Language with English transcript if you watch it on youtube website).


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTQjsPl5hKs


I cant seem to find out what the Grays Athletic respond or action was either. Also seem the local rag (Thurrock Gazette) didn't report on the abuse either.

I guess its as always the minority of people being a total arse (my first minor swear word on the CC forum  ) to spoilt it for majority of football fans.


----------



## Inertia (27 Feb 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...rnando-Torres-for-bookmakers-Paddy-Power.html

I actually thought it was pretty funny, guess chelsea didn't see the funny side


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2013)

yay! Barcelona 1 Madrid 3! And Sid Lowe reckons that Barca are washed up. Has the world been saved from death by tikitakytoki?


----------



## mark st1 (28 Feb 2013)

Barcelona were terrible good result for Madrid though.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Feb 2013)

http://www.sportinglife.com/football/news/article/165/8528425/video-rafael-benitez-outburst

He has lost it again


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Obviously the grass was a bit long in that area!


I'm just boggled that someone actually sits through every match counting...


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2013)

MarkF said:


> It was embarrassing!
> 
> Our manager chose the most defensive & negative line up he possibly could, ok, I can understand that, to not concede early was the aim. But to goin at HT 2-0 down having been humiliated was an opportunity to do "something", after all, we had 3 very good, fast wingers as subs, but our manager chose to replace a defender with a defender. He told us all he'd given up after 45 minutes. Of course we were going to lose, that's not the point, bloody hell, there is going out fighting whilst providing some shred of hope or entertainment for your fans, or, lying down and whimpering whilst you get flogged.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you i so wanted Bradford to win,it would have been a fairy tale to tell.Why oh why they did not go hammer and tongs at Swansea i will never know.once chance at glory and history,and he tried to keep the score down,he failed badly,just once play till you drop dead.No shame in going down trying but to see how they lost ,terrible.


----------



## Kins (28 Feb 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm just boggled that someone actually sits through every match counting...


 
Probably part of prozone.


----------



## tug benson (28 Feb 2013)

54 and counting


----------



## brodiej (28 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Probably part of prozone.


 
OPTA?

Don't they provide all the stats?


----------



## Kins (28 Feb 2013)

brodiej said:


> OPTA?
> 
> Don't they provide all the stats?


 
Might do for some teams, but prozone is the most common in UK apparently. http://www.prozonesports.com/service-post-match-analysis.html

Thinkin about it, is one is for teams on for media? Dunno


----------



## brodiej (28 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Might do for some teams, but prozone is the most common in UK apparently. http://www.prozonesports.com/service-post-match-analysis.html
> 
> Thinkin about it, is one is for teams on for media? Dunno


 
Dunno either!

Still - I prefer Bale to Ronaldo whoever provides stats!!


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> http://www.sportinglife.com/football/news/article/165/8528425/video-rafael-benitez-outburst
> 
> He has lost it again


I think you underestimate him. Now he is walking away from Chelsea even if they sack him next week. That makes him just that little bit more likely to get the Madrid job.

And, yet again, Abramovich, Buck and Gourlay look like chumps. They sack managers without having a clue about the replacement, and when they sacked Di Matteo (who, in a move reminiscent of Stalin's doctoring of pictures has now been edited out of Chelsea's photographs of the Champions League win) they really did think that Guardiola would put his name to a contract. And then, lo and behold, they discovered that their choices were down to Benitez, Benitez and, er, Avram Grant.


----------



## on the road (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2013)

over in the scented chambers of P+Lite, an elderly lawyer asks why Terry would be paying for the Chelsea Women's football kit. I reckon that Terry has his eye on management, on doing a Dalglish. What say you?


----------



## Kies (1 Mar 2013)

on the road said:


>



.... To screw another great club over ?

Mission accomplished by the waiter and his go fer!!!


----------



## Kies (1 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> over in the scented chambers of P+Lite, an elderly lawyer asks why Terry would be paying for the Chelsea Women's football kit. I reckon that Terry has his eye on management, on doing a Dalglish. What say you?



Never happen - he will screw anything that resembles the female form!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Never happen - he will screw anything that resembles the female form!


wrong lawyer - or do you mean Terry?


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I think you underestimate him. Now he is walking away from Chelsea even if they sack him next week. That makes him just that little bit more likely to get the Madrid job.
> 
> And, yet again, Abramovich, Buck and Gourlay look like chumps. They sack managers without having a clue about the replacement, and when they sacked Di Matteo (who, in a move reminiscent of Stalin's doctoring of pictures has now been edited out of Chelsea's photographs of the Champions League win) they really did think that Guardiola would put his name to a contract. And then, lo and behold, they discovered that their choices were down to Benitez, Benitez and, er, Avram Grant.


 

To replace a very popular manager (Di matteo) with someone who has bitched about your club your fans etc in the press in a previous life is a new level of headstuckuppayourass even for your illustrious owner. Im waiting to find out who is going to be next though ?? Any ideas i keep hearing Mourinho this Mourinho that is he really that mad that he would return there ?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2013)

well, happily he's not my owner, but, no I don't think Mourinho will go to Chelsea. He's nailed on for Manchester United.


----------



## brodiej (1 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> well, happily he's not my owner, but, no I don't think Mourinho will go to Chelsea. He's nailed on for Manchester United.


 
I agree.

Why would Mourinho go back to a club that sacked him?

He always strikes me as someone who wants a new challenge with every job.

Following Ferguson at Man U with the same degree of success will be one of the toughest giggs around in European football


----------



## Inertia (1 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> I agree.
> 
> Why would Mourinho go back to a club that sacked him?
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree, I think Mourinho likes coming into a club and being the special one who made things happen. 

Chelsea went from nothing to PL champions and a real force under him. 
Inter won the champions league for the first time in a long time after fans had to watch their rivals win it several times under him.
He went to Real Madrid and broke Barcelona's dominance of the league by stopping them winning a 4th successive la liga title.

What can he do at Man Utd that hasn't been done? He can only follow Ferguson and be in his shadow there. Unless the Ferguson era ends in a big downturn I don't see the appeal for him. Maybe he will go there but I don't see it personally.


----------



## brodiej (1 Mar 2013)

Inertia said:


> I respectfully disagree, I think Mourinho likes coming into a club and being the special one who made things happen.
> 
> Chelsea went from nothing to PL champions and a real force under him.
> Inter won the champions league for the first time in a long time after fans had to watch their rivals win it several times under him.
> ...


 
I know what you mean - it's why I can't see him going back to Chelsea : he's been there and done that (apart from Champions League)

No top club in Europe has been so successful for so long with one manager as Man U, so I would argue the job of replacing Ferguson is a unique one.

I'm old enough to remember the string of people who failed to replace Matt Busby as Man UTD won nothing for years until Fergie starting winning stuff.

The only other alternative would be Man City in England - I can't see Mancini lasting too long and the owners will want someone to get them the Champions League


----------



## Kins (1 Mar 2013)

Only two people I can see going to United are Moyes and Mourinho in that order despite all the other names banded about. I think Mourinho cares about the challenge and would relish just being in the spotlight with the weight of expectation on him. He's no shrinking violet as we have seen in the past. He is successful and wants to continue being successful. I hope he goes into national coaching next to bide his time for Alex retirement but doubt he will.


----------



## Inertia (1 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> I know what you mean - it's why I can't see him going back to Chelsea : he's been there and done that (apart from Champions League)
> 
> No top club in Europe has been so successful for so long with one manager as Man U, so I would argue the job of replacing Ferguson is a unique one.
> 
> ...


I agree re Chelsea, they were stupid to get rid of him the first time and I think going back would be a mistake. Like you say he has done that, going back can at best carry on what he did already and at worst tarnish what he achieved. 

Mourinho likes to spend and City has the money but I don't think he is the kind of manager they want, too controversial and by *they* I mean the owners. Like I say it could be united, he says its going to be England next so they are the obvious choice, it just doesn't seem like his kind of gig. For a long time I always held out a hope he would go to Liverpool. On paper its his kind of job, turn things around and make them a successful club again. It wont happen though, we don't have the kind of money he wants, for that reason Id rule out Arsenal too, unless they promise money.


----------



## brodiej (1 Mar 2013)

Inertia said:


> I agree re Chelsea, they were stupid to get rid of him the first time and I think going back would be a mistake. Like you say he has done that, going back can at best carry on what he did already and at worst tarnish what he achieved.
> 
> Mourinho likes to spend and City has the money but I don't think he is the kind of manager they want, too controversial and by *they* I mean the owners. Like I say it could be united, he says its going to be England next so they are the obvious choice, it just doesn't seem like his kind of gig. For a long time I always held out a hope he would go to Liverpool. On paper its his kind of job, turn things around and make them a successful club again. It wont happen though, we don't have the kind of money he wants, for that reason Id rule out Arsenal too, unless they promise money.


 
It's tricky.

As a neutral, part of me thinks it would be good to see him at Liverpool trying to bring back the glory years. That would be a challenge for sure.

But I hope they stick with Rogers and trying a youth-based policy of building with a long-term goal.

I don't think he'd go for Arsenal because they go for long term youth development rather than buying players already matured - which is Mourinho's style.

It doesn't leave many teams left!


----------



## dan_bo (1 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> well, happily he's not my owner, but, no I don't think Mourinho will go to Chelsea. He's nailed on for Manchester United.


 
Hope not- he only ever does two year stints doesn't he?


----------



## Kins (1 Mar 2013)

According to the independent, Avram Grant after next match and Mourinho back in the summer. All speculation with not a shred of fact of course! 

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ned-up-to-replace-him-at-chelsea-8514896.html


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2013)

Im going for Guardiola to replace fergie. No idea on the Benitez replacement. I know "the special one" did very very well there however taking over a team with a blank cheque book isnt the hardest job in football he also had the best years from Lampard Terry Cole Drogba Czech etc. Times change though i think he will be a fool to go back there its set up for failure IMO.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2013)

The jury's still out on how good Guardiola is, surely? I reckon I could manage Barcelona with a team that included Messi, Iniesta, Xavi etc


----------



## brodiej (1 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Im going for Guardiola to replace fergie. No idea on the Benitez replacement. I know "the special one" did very very well there however taking over a team with a blank cheque book isnt the hardest job in football he also had the best years from Lampard Terry Cole Drogba Czech etc. Times change though i think he will be a fool to go back there its set up for failure IMO.


 
I think Mourinho's done pretty well everywhere.

Guardiola is a much more unknown quantity. Brought up in the Barca tradition and just carried it on with players from the youth system.

He's never proved himself at a club which makes a lot of transfers (a la Chelsea / Madrid / Man City) or a club without a long established way of playing based on home grown youth team products - ie all clubs except Barca and, just possibly, Arsenal.

Interesting to see how he does in Germany. I'm not convinced he'll be able to manage the massive egos there like Robben etc


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> The jury's still out on how good Guardiola is, surely? I reckon I could manage Barcelona with a team that included Messi, Iniesta, Xavi etc


 
Hence why he is fulfilling his apprenticeship at Bayern . And i also would have agreed with you about anyone could manage the Barca team but did you see them the other night against Madrid ? And in the Champions League against Milan woeful to say the least.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> He's never proved himself at a club which makes a lot of transfers *United dont make alot of transfers so TICK.*
> 
> or a club without a long established way of playing based on home grown youth team products - ie all clubs except Barca and, just possibly, Arsenal. *I would say United come in to that bracket aswel i know a good percentage of our players arnt home grown as in schoolboys to 1st team but alot of signings are made young and moulded in to what is "the united way" so TICK.*
> 
> Interesting to see how he does in Germany. I'm not convinced he'll be able to manage the massive egos there like Robben etc *Agree there! Robben with an ego he isnt good enough to have an ego lol *


----------



## Spartak (1 Mar 2013)

Mourinho to Man City ?

Giggs or Scholes eventually taking the Man U job with Fergie upstairs ?


----------



## Spartak (1 Mar 2013)

So will the mighty Canaries do the 'double' over Man U tomorrow ? .........


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Mourinho to Man City ?
> 
> Giggs or Scholes eventually taking the Man U job with Fergie upstairs ?


 
Nope.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> So will the mighty Canaries do the 'double' over Man U tomorrow ? .........


 
 lol


----------



## Spartak (1 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> lol



Its a funny old game !

And with Chris Kamara's son playing for us you never know


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> And, yet again, Abramovich, Buck and Gourlay look like chumps.


 
Why are they chumps:

- because they have presided over a spectacularly successful decade?

- because they adopt a hire and fire policy? This is not unusual in football. Take Real Madrid & Bayern Munich and look at the managers they get through....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Real_Madrid_C.F._managers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Bayern_Munich#Coaches_since_1963



dellzeqq said:


> They sack managers without having a clue about the replacement,.


 
I'd like to see your proof of that statement.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Why are they chumps:
> 
> - because they have presided over a spectacularly successful decade?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kins (2 Mar 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21627465

Giggs gets another contract, bloke will be playing till hes 60 at this rate, he's a machine.

As for Chelski, Spectaculary successful by Chelsea standards maybe. Spent spectacularly and still havent broken the united hold on the league.

Bought Torres and Shevchenko, spectacular disasters imho


----------



## Spartak (2 Mar 2013)

Once Fergies rein ends at United then I believe their hold on the Premier League will also end ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2013)

@ Mark st1

*Spectacularly successful how ? *

Last decade:

CL x 1
EPL x 3
FA x 4
LC x 2

Plus still currently 5th in the UEFA club rankings.

Not as successful as MUFC for sure (but then I never said that) but I reckon Arsenal, Spurs, Liverpool and City would call that damn good going.

Take a look at what MUFC have spent over the years - back in the 90's, the Noughties and this decade; not exactly a small amount.

*Id say with the words "interim" or "caretaker" being used pretty much every season for the last few years. The long contract given to AVB ! sacking a well loved by the players and fans manager that won Abramovich's Holy Grail (the champions league).*

What are you on about? My point was: how can someone say that the CFC board sacks a manager without giving any thought to the replacement? How would someone know that unless they were at the CFC Board meetings or privy to the output?


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @ Mark st1
> 
> *Spectacularly successful how ? *
> 
> ...


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Once Fergies rein ends at United then I believe their hold on the Premier League will also end ?


 
Time will tell i guess.In some respects Fergie is leaving a good legacy De Gea,Jones,Smalling,Rafeal,Cleverley,Kagawa,Hernandez And not forgetting Zaha (who will be there next season) all 24 or under so he has planned for a good future IMO. However i dont envy whoever has the job though as they are big shoes to fill .


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Its a funny old game !
> 
> And with Chris Kamara's son playing for us you never know


 
At least you can say you beat the champions once this season  Wazza's goal sounds a bit special cant wait for MOTD tonight.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2013)

Real Madrid 2 Barcelona 1. There may be a God, but there's certainly a Special One


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> We won't stay up fella, I'm certain of this despite my hopes to the contrary!
> 
> The last board were a nightmare because when push came to shove it was Briatore and Eccelestone who were running the show - the Mittals became silent partners for a time and the circus thus continued that had started when Paladini - the Chairman - sacked Holloway in 2006. The managerial roundabout was embarrassing and disheartening from then on.
> 
> ...


 

Can we have a bit of positive posting for your club now good result for your boys mate could it be Arry Houdini again  lol


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Real Madrid 2 Barcelona 1. There may be a God, but there's certainly a Special One


 
Tuesday is going to be very interesting  would rather be playing Barcelona tbh lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2013)

@Mark st1

I wish you'd put your text in the right place as it is very difficult to quote you. 

Revolving door policy. All I can say is it's coincided with a great spell for the club. Not an unusual policy either hence my links to Real 's and Bayern's same revolving door policy.

All I can say is that sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I could just as easily say that long term appointments do not always do extremely well; the obvious example being Arsenal over the last decade. They've done ok finishing high in the PL and with consistent CL performances but one pot in a heck of a lot of years does not strike me as an endorsement for sticking with a manager over the log term. But again, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

Next manager? Your missing the point again. All I said was that no one can say that the CFC Board do not have a manager lined up when they sack one. What more do you want me to say? How on Earth can I say who will be the next manager? That'd just be indulging in the same speculative approach as someone saying the Board do not have a replacement lined up etc.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Mark st1
> 
> I wish you'd put your text in the right place as it is very difficult to quote you.
> 
> ...


 
Im pretty sure everyone can say the board dont have anyone lined up hence the public embarrassment of Abramovich whoring himself to the worlds press about Guardiola being "his man" Unless of course your going to have a succession of "interim" managers until he becomes avaliable after 2-3 years at Bayern and then 10-15 years at Man Utd


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Im pretty sure everyone can say the board dont have anyone lined up hence the public embarrassment of Abramovich whoring himself to the worlds press about Guardiola being "his man" Unless of course your going to have a succession of "interim" managers until he becomes avaliable after 2-3 years at Bayern and then 10-15 years at Man Utd


 
Your just being speculative again. You can only say that they do not have anyone lined up if it is an authentic Board statement. That was at the heart of my original point which you seem to have missed. You can surmise all you like and try to rope in the rest of the world ("everyone") but it doesn't make you correct.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Your just being speculative again.


 
And how are you not ? Your saying the opposite to me. However whilst your club is being managed by someone who clearly admits he has no interest in keeping the job when his temporary contract runs out im waiting with anticipation to see the evidence that your board knows what its doing....................... When your ready.

Oh and fyi the Hiddink ,Grant , Di Mateo , Scolari ,Ancelotti, AVB , Benitez is my basis for my statement that your board has not got a clue. All of which in your own words have been spectacularly successful but all been sacked


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> And how are you not ? Your saying the opposite to me. However whilst your club is being managed by someone who clearly admits he has no interest in keeping the job when his temporary contract runs out im waiting with anticipation to see the evidence that your board knows what its doing....................... When your ready.
> 
> Oh and fyi the Hiddink ,Grant , Di Mateo , Scolari ,Ancelotti, AVB , Benitez is my basis for my statement that your board has not got a clue. All of which in your own words have been spectacularly successful but all been sacked


 
Ok - I'll leave it there; your still not getting what I have said.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ok - I'll leave it there; your still not getting what I have said.


 

Since when has a Manure fan from the home counties ever listened to what any one else has to say?


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Since when has a Manure fan from the home counties ever listened to what any one else has to say?


 
I will always listen and agree or disagree when it isnt bull shoot.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ok - I'll leave it there; your still not getting what I have said.


 
Im getting what your saying just not agreeing with you.


----------



## Doseone (2 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Can we have a bit of positive posting for your club now good result for your boys mate could it be Arry Houdini again  lol


 4 points from safety feels a lot better and looks do-able. If we'd lost today I think that would have been it. I can watch match of the day tonight for only the third time this season


----------



## mark st1 (3 Mar 2013)

Doseone said:


> 4 points from safety feels a lot better and looks do-able. If we'd lost today I think that would have been it. I can watch match of the day tonight for only the third time this season


 
And top billing good result  That Remy looks tasty and what a save from Green


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Can we have a bit of positive posting for your club now good result for your boys mate could it be Arry Houdini again  lol


 
Yes fella, I can be a bit more positive, it was a great result today and Green did us proud. I liked the 4-3-3 too, the little I saw of the game and Loic Remy, if we stay up and he stays, will do some damage once he becomes more established. Samba was awesome today from what I heard too and is really coming into his own.

We have to beat Sunderland and with a few end of season six-pointers coming up, we could be in for a chance. Of course a big part of the positivity today regarding us, is not all about our own performance though it was solid enough, it also had to do with Reading losing as well as Wigan getting Suarez-ed by the 'pool. Villa meet Man City on Monday and, all other things being equal, will lose. Sunderland also only managed a draw but our home form must be better and every game now has to count.

We could be on for it but either way I'm glad we beat the Saints. I will always remember a visit some 6-7 seasons ago when the late Ray Jones scored for us. We won 1-2 that day, just like today, against the odds perhaps more on that day.


----------



## 2bluegp (3 Mar 2013)

Arsenal in takeover bid. £1.5b bid by Middle East Group.
http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/s...-consortium-plan-a-1-5bn-move-to-buy-arsenal/

I can hear the thud from here as thousands of Arsenal fans fall off their moral high horse!


----------



## Kins (3 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Samba was awesome today from what I heard too and is really coming into his own.


 
Aye, hes getting fit. The players seem to be getting more comfortable with harrys ways to.

Shame I think its to late, cause I like 'Arry.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2013)

2bluegp said:


> Arsenal in takeover bid. £1.5b bid by Middle East Group.
> http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/s...-consortium-plan-a-1-5bn-move-to-buy-arsenal/
> 
> I can hear the thud from here as thousands of Arsenal fans fall off their moral high horse!


 
Yes - there is much bitterness towards my team (CFC) and City etc from fans whose clubs do not have Oligarchs and Shieks behind them.

If this indeed goes through we'll see how many Gooners desert their club in protest!


----------



## mark st1 (3 Mar 2013)

I thought 1 of the Gooner owners was minted already Kronjke or whatever his name is. The one thats being trying to buy more shares in the club but the board wont sell them to him. I have nothing against clubs being bought out by gazillionaires Uniteds turn will come in the next 5-10 years im sure. However as Man Sh**y have shown doesnt always guarantee success


----------



## 2bluegp (3 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I thought 1 of the Gooner owners was minted already Kronjke or whatever his name is. The one thats being trying to buy more shares in the club but the board wont sell them to him. I have nothing against clubs being bought out by gazillionaires Uniteds turn will come in the next 5-10 years im sure. However as Man Sh**y have shown doesnt always guarantee success


No your right, 3 trophies in 2 years is terrible isnt it


----------



## Kins (3 Mar 2013)

Poor old Whinger, he's not havin a good couple of weeks.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Mar 2013)

2bluegp said:


> No your right, 3 trophies in 2 years is terrible isnt it


 
At a cost of over £260 million yes what an absolute bargain. P.S did you know the Champions League doesn't end after the group stages


----------



## outlash (3 Mar 2013)

And a good start to what is a tricky run of fixtures for us, always good to beat L'Arse though .


Tony.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Mar 2013)

outlash said:


> And a good start to what is a tricky run of fixtures for us, always good to beat L'Arse though .
> 
> 
> Tony.


 
That Lennon must run on rocket fuel his pace is unreal !


----------



## Kies (3 Mar 2013)

Fantastic result for Spurs .... But not entirely unexpected. I fear a slippery slide for Arsenal!


----------



## brodiej (3 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Fantastic result for Spurs .... But not entirely unexpected. I fear a slippery slide for Arsenal!


 
They've been on a slippery slide for years!


----------



## 2bluegp (3 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> At a cost of over £260 million yes what an absolute bargain. P.S did you know the Champions League doesn't end after the group stages


ends this week don't it?


----------



## Kies (3 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> They've been on a slippery slide for years!



Yes but now they are going into the abyss .... Ask the liverpudlians ;-)


----------



## mark st1 (4 Mar 2013)

2bluegp said:


> ends this week don't it?


 
More than likely  lol


----------



## Kins (4 Mar 2013)

2bluegp said:


> ends this week don't it?


 
We can hope not, but the recent form of RM looks ominous.. If we win this we'll beat Bayern in the final.


----------



## User482 (4 Mar 2013)

Anyhoo, a highly unexpected away win for the Hammers at Stoke on Saturday. 9 points clear of relegation - I think we'll be ok.


----------



## thom (4 Mar 2013)

outlash said:


> And a good start to what is a tricky run of fixtures for us, always good to beat L'Arse though .
> 
> 
> Tony.


 
Our Gareth who art in midfield,
hallowed be thy name.
Thy plaudits come.
Thy will be done
on matchday as it is in training.
Give us this week our weekly goal,
and forgive us our defensive lapses,
as we forgive those who lapse defensively against us,
and lead us not into the Europa League,
but deliver us from obscurity.


----------



## Chromatic (4 Mar 2013)

Meanwhile, at the a*s* end of the football world, Gloucester City are struggling to find £20,000 they owe Cheltenham Town for the rent of their ground.


----------



## brodiej (4 Mar 2013)

Chromatic said:


> Meanwhile, at the a*s* end of the football world, Gloucester City are struggling to find £20,000 they owe Cheltenham Town for the rent of their ground.


 
Yikes!

I'm not surprised they're struggling.

That seems a hell of a lot of money.

What happened?


----------



## Chromatic (4 Mar 2013)

Their own ground got ruined in the 2007 floods and they have been itinerants ever since, they've played their home games at Cheltenham, Forest Green , and I think Cirencester too. They currently pay Cheltenham, or don't pay as it seems, to play their home games there.
There has been a long long saga about the ground redevelpment since the flooding, but I don't know the details really.
According to the radio this morning, they get gates of a couple of hundred at Cheltenham for 'home' games, its no wonder they are struggling for cash.


----------



## brodiej (4 Mar 2013)

All sounds very sad. Im surprised Cheltenham let them run up such a debt.

They cant be too flush themselves


----------



## Chromatic (4 Mar 2013)

Yes it is quite sad really. Even though I'm not a football fan and am a seson ticket holder at Kingsholm (Gloucester rugby home ground), it is not good to see them struggle.
I don't know the business arrangements between the two parties but I think they said on the radio this morning that Gloucester were 3 months behind with the rent, if that is true then the monthly rent seems a hell of a lot to pay from the crowds they attract. The problem being that they need to use a ground that meets the requirements of the level they play at (Blue Square North I think). Thats another bummer, the division they are in mean they have a fair few long distance away trips.

Cheltenham are ok financially I believe. I think, but don't know for a fact, that the owner is well off, plus they have had a couple of lucrative FA Cup ties over the last couple of seasons.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Mar 2013)

Thats harsh kind of puts the £200 000 a week premier league players earn in to perspective. Hope they can sort it out ASAP. As said though how the heck have they managed to rack up that kind of figure in 3 months


----------



## brodiej (4 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> Anyhoo, a highly unexpected away win for the Hammers at Stoke on Saturday. 9 points clear of relegation - I think we'll be ok.


 
You'll be fine!

Loads of teams are about the same level of mediocrity this year (Stoke and West Ham included).

There are a bunch of teams below looking dodgier by the week (QPR / Wigan / Reading / Villa / Southampton) - I think Sunderland and Newcastle will do enough


----------



## musa (4 Mar 2013)

I spoke to my assistant manager yesterday and he said 


> History repeats itself


 
this comment was in relation to the news that Spurs beat Arsenal 2-1 
He's still certain Arsenal will make top four because 


> history shows this


 
oh how i laughed - history shows no cups not even bronze


----------



## brodiej (5 Mar 2013)

Surely Wenger has had his day - especially if Arsenal get their multi-billion pound takeover

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/03/arsene-wenger-arsenal-takeover


----------



## Chromatic (5 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats harsh kind of puts the £200 000 a week premier league players earn in to perspective. Hope they can sort it out ASAP. As said though how the heck have they managed to rack up that kind of figure in 3 months


 
Latest news is that they have got the money together to pay (it was just under £17000 they owed according to the local rag this morning).

My initial thought were similar to yours, the amount they owed would be pocket money to a 'star' player but, for the want of it, possible terminal trouble for the club.
Anyway it appears local benefactors and businesses have raised the money.


----------



## MarkF (5 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> There are a bunch of teams below looking dodgier by the week (QPR / Wigan / Reading / Villa / Southampton) - I think Sunderland and Newcastle will do enough


 
For Wigan the situation is normal, totally expected, planned for and manageable. I fear for Villa, I watched last nights game and there was an awful lot of standing around, pointing and shrugging of shoulders going on.


----------



## brodiej (5 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> For Wigan the situation is normal, totally expected, planned for and manageable. I fear for Villa, I watched last nights game and there was an awful lot of standing around, pointing and shrugging of shoulders going on.


 
Surely though, Wigan's luck will run out.

Every year, they are rubbish until March/April then sneak clear of relegation.

For this, Martinez is seen as a footballing genius and spends every summer being offered all the best jobs around (I believe he turned down Liverpool, despite Rogers doing much better with Swansea) before returning to another rubbish season with Wigan.

I've nothing against Martinez - seems a nice enough chap.

Wigan I feel have overstayed their welcome in the Premier League

Interesting to look at the crowds - most pretty much as expected.

http://www.worldfootball.net/zuschauer/eng-premier-league-2012-2013/1/

Newcastle seriously underperforming and Sunderland and Villa as well

Swansea and WBA overperforming


----------



## Scotty1991 (5 Mar 2013)

Great Game indeed!

Lowestoft town Fc Fan here!


----------



## MarkF (5 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> Surely though, Wigan's luck will run out.
> Every year, they are rubbish until March/April then sneak clear of relegation.
> Wigan I feel have overstayed their welcome in the Premier League
> Interesting to look at the crowds - most pretty much as expected.


 
I am sure that it will run out one day, but it won't be this season.

I don't think they have overstayed their welcome either, I like them there, they offer hope to all small clubs. I'd like Watford & Palace to come up and Villa & Sunderland to go down.

Considering Wigan is a small town and a Rugby League one at that, they in fact have excellent crowds. Seems not so long ago I watched them at Springfield Park in front of crowds of about 2k.


----------



## brodiej (5 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> I am sure that it will run out one day, but it won't be this season.
> 
> I don't think they have overstayed their welcome either, I like them there, they offer hope to all small clubs. I'd like Watford & Palace to come up and Villa & Sunderland to go down.
> 
> Considering Wigan is a small town and a Rugby League one at that, they in fact have excellent crowds. Seems not so long ago I watched them at Springfield Park in front of crowds of about 2k.


 
I'm maybe being harsh.

I just feel it would be nice if clubs had a level that depended on their income from fans

Wigan's natural level was, like Wycombe / Yeovil / Fleetwood / Crawley and other traditional non-league teams promoted in the late 70s onwards in the 4th/3rd division until Dave Whelan splashed the cash.

I think they are now in an artificial position - if Whelan left they would drop down to the 3rd or 4th again.


----------



## Kies (5 Mar 2013)

I'm getting rather excited about us v Real !!!
Come on boys!!!

Sky sports news showing SAF signing autographs at the players entrance ...... Have stood there many times waiting for the players


----------



## on the road (5 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> Surely though, Wigan's luck will run out.
> 
> Every year, they are rubbish until March/April then sneak clear of relegation.
> 
> ...


Martinez didn't turn Liverpool down, FSG were always going to go for Rodgers and they were using Martinez as kidology to get the fans to accept Rodgers. No Liverpool fan wanted Martinez so when they went for Rodgers it seemed a relief that they didn't go for Martinez, half the fans that didn't want Rodgers either then accepted him after that.


----------



## brodiej (5 Mar 2013)

on the road said:


> Martinez didn't turn Liverpool down, FSG were always going to go for Rodgers and they were using Martinez as kidology to get the fans to accept Rodgers. No Liverpool fan wanted Martinez so when they went for Rodgers it seemed a relief that they didn't go for Martinez, half the fans that didn't want Rodgers either then accepted him after that.


 
True, but I still think Martinez is seen as a bright young manager with a great record - he was also offered the Villa job.

He had some success at Swansea - I think a League 1 title - (although not as much as Rogers and Laudrup) but has been dismal at Wigan. I sometimes think his intelligence and affability mean people overestimate his ability.


----------



## MarkF (5 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> I just feel it would be nice if clubs had a level that depended on their income from fans


 
But debt level, £ per fan will surely favour Wigan over Man U?  The fans don't really matter anyway, for most big PL clubs matchday income is small % of revenue.



brodiej said:


> Wigan's natural level was, like Wycombe / Yeovil / Fleetwood / Crawley and other traditional non-league teams promoted in the late 70s onwards in the 4th/3rd division until Dave Whelan splashed the cash. I think they are now in an artificial position - if Whelan left they would drop down to the 3rd or 4th again.


 
Wigan's level "was" is true, but now they have grown a proper fanbase, Championship is long term sustainable when they drop. The premier league is littered with clubs in an artificial positions, why pick on Wigan? Never mind, Swansea, Norwich, Reading, QPR and Fulham, even Man City and Chelsea are in "artificial" positions.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (5 Mar 2013)

I sincerely hope Man Utd can wipe the smile off the face of that arrogant prick Mourinho tonight.

Apart from anything it's always good when Franco Madrid lose anything. They've got a bit above themselves recently and I hope United can put them in their place; fascist club that they are.

Now, what's the Carlisle score?


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

WTF is that ref on


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> WTF is that ref on


Red card all day long that


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Never in a million years ! He wasnt even looking the same way


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2013)

What a GOOOOAAAAAALLLLLL  

Modric 1 - 1


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

ffs.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Gotta get Rooney on asap.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Never in a million years ! He wasnt even looking the same way


Look at my name, I would yellow card them all as they walked onto the pitch for kick off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Well done Ronaldo


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2013)

Ronaldo 2 -1


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Maybe next year lol


----------



## thom (5 Mar 2013)

A very disappointing way to resolve this game - the ref just got that completely wrong.
Man U now need 2 ...


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Mar 2013)

The ref should be shot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> The ref should be shot


 
Or given a medal


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Or given a medal


 
What for making a poor decision.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Wazza hat tric


----------



## Inertia (5 Mar 2013)

This could get ugly, only seen the texts so no real idea about the decision but the defense of not looking where he was kicking isn't a great one.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Inertia said:


> This could get ugly, only seen the texts so no real idea about the decision but the defense of not looking where he was kicking isn't a great one.


 
Unless he has eyes in the back of his head he wouldnt have seen him. He had his foot out stretched to control the ball in mid air the Real player ran in to him. Not even a booking imo.


----------



## Inertia (5 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Wazza hat tric


Anythings possible in this game but next goal will be crucial as they say


----------



## Inertia (5 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Unless he has eyes in the back of his head he wouldnt have seen him. He had his foot out stretched to control the ball in mid air the Real player ran in to him. Not even a booking imo.


By that description it does sound unfair, not a good time for a bad decision


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Thats football i suppose. Thought Fergie was going to fall down the stairs when the card come out  lol


----------



## thom (5 Mar 2013)

Inertia said:


> By that description it does sound unfair, not a good time for a bad decision


No - yellow would have sufficed - nobody expected red.
A good contest ruined.


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> No - yellow would have sufficed - nobody expected red.
> A good contest ruined.


 
Still a good contest IMO


----------



## Primal Scream (5 Mar 2013)

A lo of people will be having a sad journey back to the home counties ​


----------



## Inertia (5 Mar 2013)

lol, its fergie time, five minutes!


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2013)

Great save from Madrid keeper from Vidic header !
He's their reserve keeper


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Mar 2013)

'so how did the job interview go, Jose?'


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2013)

Inertia said:


> lol, its fergie time, five minutes!


 
Not tonight Fergie


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Bloody Leicester equalise in the last minute of injury time


----------



## thom (5 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> 'so how did the job interview go, Jose?'


Well put.
Mourinho says "The best team lost " ....!?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2013)

OOOOH Bet the senile old drunk is not a happy bunny tonight 







Nani are you OK? are you OK? Are you OK Nani?


----------



## Doseone (5 Mar 2013)

Ref screwed that for United, they were on top until then. It was no more than a yellow.

Thought Welbeck looked very good tonight, and begrudgingly I'm starting to feel a little respect for Ronaldo.


----------



## outlash (5 Mar 2013)

One thing that looked pretty distasteful to my eyes was Ferdinand sarcastically applauding the ref right in his face. Pretty poor IMO.


Tony.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2013)

outlash said:


> One thing that looked pretty distasteful to my eyes was Ferdinand sarcastically applauding the ref right in his face. Pretty poor IMO.
> 
> 
> Tony.


 

Wouldn't expect anything else from that idiot.


----------



## Graham1426 (5 Mar 2013)

That was outrageous behaviour, he should be reported for that. Typical reaction from over protected mollycoddled Utd players.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (5 Mar 2013)

Robbed by a poor decision, and United were also denied a penalty in my book and a potential handball in the box from the chap, I think, who scored the own goal. Each of these very 50/50, which is more than can be said for the red card which wasn't even a yellow. Head on, yes a red, but the Falangist ran into him FFS!

Oh well, The Lucky One does it again, largely thanks to the referee and his own reserve goalkeeper.


----------



## RedRider (5 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> 'so how did the job interview go, Jose?'


Not forgetting Moyes' Man U-friendly stint as 5live pundit tonight, thoroughly disgusted at the ref on no-show Fergie's behalf.

And what about Roy Keane? Now there's a man whose seen a red or two and the only pundit tonight to endorse the referee's decision. Understandable, he's nothing to gain by being Ferguson's gimp.


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2013)

Roy Keane thought it was a red card !

SO IT MUST HAVE BEEN


----------



## jai (5 Mar 2013)

Utd have got away with many many over the yrs - even this yr the Torres sending off, the Evans stud tackles...Roy Keane says the ref was right...lets face it, how high was Nani's foot? And if he did not think there was another player nearby then no need to jump so high, just let the ball drop.
I see no mention of the goal line Rafael hand ball? Am all in favour of fairness, but the reaction is disproportionate when you consider the number of decisions that have gone in favour of Utd.


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2013)

Roy Keane speaking after the game on ITV thought it was a red card !


----------



## Glow worm (5 Mar 2013)

Graham1426 said:


> That was outrageous behaviour, he should be reported for that. Typical reaction from over protected mollycoddled Utd players.


 
And the type of dreadful behaviour encouraged by Ferguson. Shameful.
Long way home for the Urinal fans back to Dorset, Kent and Yarmouth tonight!


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2013)

jai said:


> lets face it, how high was Nani's foot?



What about if he attempted an overhead/bicycle kick? Surely not deserving of a red. Maybe a telling off and a yellow but certainly not a red. The power players put into trying to perform a bicycle kick is far greater than the Nani sending off. Ref ruined what was a good game. Was nice to see United dominate the Real team and hold them back. No chance of that with 10 men. Real are too strong. Fuming here. At least there is the double to concentrate on now.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Lets all bash United Lets all bash United la la la la oooooooh. Bring on Sunday i suppose.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

akb said:


> What about if he attempted an overhead/bicycle kick? Surely not deserving of a red. Maybe a telling off and a yellow but certainly not a red. The power players put into trying to perform a bicycle kick is far greater than the Nani sending off. Ref ruined what was a good game. Was nice to see United dominate the Real team and hold them back. No chance of that with 10 men. Real are too strong. Fuming here. At least there is the double to concentrate on now.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> Bloody Leicester equalise in the last minute of injury time


 
WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> 'so how did the job interview go, Jose?'


 
Terrible interview after the game "the best team lost" dont know what game he was watching


----------



## Primal Scream (5 Mar 2013)

Maure plastics in a meltdôwn


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2013)

2346762 said:


> Can I just point out that, in real important football, Palace are beating Hull 4-1, to keep things tight at the top of the championship.


 Palace? Palace? Who the fark is Palace?


----------



## jai (5 Mar 2013)

akb said:


> What about if he attempted an overhead/bicycle kick? Surely not deserving of a red. Maybe a telling off and a yellow but certainly not a red. The power players put into trying to perform a bicycle kick is far greater than the Nani sending off. Ref ruined what was a good game. Was nice to see United dominate the Real team and hold them back. No chance of that with 10 men. Real are too strong. Fuming here. At least there is the double to concentrate on now.


am afraid if he attempted an overhead kick and caught someone in the head then it would be a foul...I think you are talking about overhead kicks when he scores without making contact with another player...but if he makes contact with another head then it is a foul


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2013)

Chromatic said:


> Latest news is that they have got the money together to pay (it was just under £17000 they owed according to the local rag this morning).
> 
> My initial thought were similar to yours, the amount they owed would be pocket money to a 'star' player but, for the want of it, possible terminal trouble for the club.
> Anyway it appears local benefactors and businesses have raised the money.



Agreed. But it would only be a foul, maybe a yellow. Certainly not a red. It was the red that changed the game and has justifiably angered United fans and players. 

On another note, Giggsy was class today.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Mar 2013)

It should be about intent nothing else.


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2013)

Quoted completely the wrong post! Sorry!


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2013)

jai said:


> am afraid if he attempted an overhead kick and caught someone in the head then it would be a foul...I think you are talking about overhead kicks when he scores without making contact with another player...but if he makes contact with another head then it is a foul


----------



## LarryDuff (5 Mar 2013)

Clear red card. Laws of the game state recommend a red card for endangering teh safety of other players. I would say that putting your studs into someones rib cage would fit that whether deliberate or not.


----------



## Stephenite (5 Mar 2013)

The referee spoiled the game. Simple as that. Both teams, and both sets of supporters, even the saddoes who dislike both/either team were surprised at the decision. A great game up until then.

Ferguson's tactical nous is astounding. Who would have chose that team?

And Ferdinand and the _roberee_ shook hands after the sarcastic applauding.

I just feel cheated of a classic game of football.

Must get out on the bike more


----------



## Doseone (5 Mar 2013)

2346762 said:


> Can I just point out that, in real important football, Palace are beating Hull 4-1, to keep things tight at the top of the championship.


Palace still got their scary Ultras?


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2013)

Intent, as said above should be the deciding factor. Unfortunately the ref doesn't have replays to view mid game before he makes decisions. It was obvious from the replays that Nani was fully focused on the ball at all times. There was no way he could have pulled out when he realised Arbeloa was there. IMO Arbeloa put himself in the dangerous position through no fault of Nanis. Picking the ball out of mid air is a Nani trait to get on the counter.


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2013)

Stephenite said:


> I just feel cheated of a classic game of football.


Spot on. Was a great game to watch. Been looking forward to it all day. Even drove to work today to ensure I was home in time


----------



## Stephenite (5 Mar 2013)

i took the day off, as i'm on evening shift.


----------



## Primal Scream (5 Mar 2013)

It was nice to see Man u get the sh1tty end of the stick for once, the bias shown in their favour by refs is obvious, some refs should have a manure squad number.

Alladyce was fined for pointing this out.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Mar 2013)

it was a red all night long. Reckless play that could have had serious consequences. And Mourinho's tactics were sublime.


----------



## Stephenite (5 Mar 2013)

It seems to me Mourinho is a logician - and Ferguson is an artist.


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> it was a red all night long. Reckless play that could have had serious consequences. And Fergie's tactics were sublime.


FTFY


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Mar 2013)

That was a red imo - accidental or not that was a high studs up kick.

I think the disallowed Real goal should have stood and Rafael should have walked for the handball off the line.

Funny thing, I remember the press and MUFC fans in particular berating us (CFC) for harrassing the idiot Norwegian ref' after the infamous Barca' match but it's apparently ok for Ferdinand to do his thing! Funny game football.

It would have been amusing to see the press reaction if JT had been in Nani's place tonight. Something akin to the 4 Horsemen riding in methinks.


----------



## Kies (5 Mar 2013)

Two equal teams ,ruled by a ref that got it wrong IMO.
The game was over from that point forward

A yellow yes .... But never a red!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Mar 2013)

Dortmund looked tasty (with apologies to CC's many 04 supporters).

It's boiling down to a really classy set of quarter finals. Milan, Juventus, Real, Dortmund, Bayern Munich, Schalke 04, PSG, Malaga or Porto. Malaga are the romantic's choice, but my money's on Real.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2013)

Bayern for me unless Arse nil can pull off a miracle


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> it was a red all night long. Reckless play that could have had serious consequences. And Mourinho's tactics were sublime.


 
its just another inconsistent refereeing decision if reckless means red then Adebayor should have walked after 20 mins of the game Sunday. I just didnt see the reckless factor last night it was accidental for me. However his foot was high to take the ball which he had every right to do so i suppose he took the chance and the ref took it as dangerous play. Never mind Sport hurts and all that


----------



## brodiej (6 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Dortmund looked tasty (with apologies to CC's many 04 supporters).
> 
> It's boiling down to a really classy set of quarter finals. Milan, Juventus, Real, Dortmund, Bayern Munich, Schalke 04, PSG, Malaga or Porto. Malaga are the romantic's choice, but my money's on Real.



I agree. It's looking good. I think the German teams have played really well but Muorinho is about the only person around whose hype is just about believable so Id put Real in with a chance.
I thought it was a red card, if harsh, but I thought Real would score least 1 anyway last night whatever


----------



## Spartak (6 Mar 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Palace? Palace? Who the f*** is Palace?




Managed by the GREAT Ian Holloway !


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (6 Mar 2013)

Primal Scream said:


> It was nice to see Man u get the sh1tty end of the stick for once, the bias shown in their favour by refs is obvious, some refs should have a manure squad number.
> 
> Alladyce was fined for pointing this out.


 
Great post, couldn't have summed it up better.


----------



## MarkF (6 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> It should be about intent nothing else.


 
It can never be just about intent, players must exercise caution in their play with regard to their opponents safety. Always.

No "intent" because Nani didn't see Areboa is no excuse, he should certainly should have seen him or at least have been aware of his impending arrival. Nani was reckless = yellow card. Did it involve "excessive force", probably not. But IMO he was past a yellow card but not warranting a red, into a grey area and personal interpretation! What did Nani do? Immediately jump up, show his hands in apology and check on his opponent's health? No. He tried to con the referee, did this provide the opportunity for the ref to send him off?

After profiting, for so many years, from a disproportionate amount of contentious decisions at OT, seeing Nani sent off and Fergie bounding down the steps in a fury made me laugh out loud, it was very funny. 

In Gijon, there is a famous song sung with gusto by Sporting fans, _"Asi asi gana el Madrid", _it means (more or less)_ "Yep, that's how Madrid always win"_, via the ref really, just like Man U. So what's the big deal?


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> It can never be just about intent, players must exercise caution in their play with regard to their opponents safety. Always.


 
I agree. It's impossible to know what's going through the player's mind when he goes for a challenge - and there's nothing in the Laws that requires there to be intent.

The problem was that the challenge wouldn't normally have received a red in the PL - but that doesn't make the decision wrong.


----------



## brodiej (6 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> I agree. It's impossible to know what's going through the player's mind when he goes for a challenge - and there's nothing in the Laws that requires there to be intent.
> 
> The problem was that the challenge wouldn't normally have received a red in the PL - but that doesn't make the decision wrong.


 
I agree. It's not as if Nani and Man U in general aren't used to how European games are referreed by now.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> I agree. It's impossible to know what's going through the player's mind when he goes for a challenge - and there's nothing in the Laws that requires there to be intent.
> 
> The problem was that the challenge wouldn't normally have received a red in the PL - but that doesn't make the decision wrong.


Add me to the 'crap decision' camp. To me, the difference between a yelow and a red has always been - in spirit, never mind the letter of the law - akin to the difference between manslaughter and murder. The victim's equaly dead either way, but the law recognises there's a fundamental difference between a death caused 'with malice aforethought' and one that comes about through unpremeditated 'shoot happens'.

To say that all 'potentially dangerous' play should result in a red, well, overhead kicks are out....any header where the player's concentrating pretty much entirely on the ball...virtually every 50/50 ball in open play....

No, the red card's there for deliberate dangerous play, stuff that's not 'in the spirit of the game'. Last night doesn't qualify, and it was a poor decision.

Still, as others have said, it couldn't have happened to a ref-luckier' team...


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> No, the red card's there for deliberate dangerous play, stuff that's not 'in the spirit of the game'. Last night doesn't qualify, and it was a poor decision.


We aren't talking cricket. Spirit of the game is meaningless with regards to football. It wouldn't have got a red in the PL due to our game being generally more physical than the european game as a whole, but guess what it wasn't a PL game. It was a legitimate (albeit a harsh one) red card, the fact it was the crybaby just makes it funnier.


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> No, the red card's there for deliberate dangerous play...


 
No it isn't - as I've already said, there is nothing in the Laws about intent, which is why your analogy falls flat.

If the ref deems it to be reckless, it's a red, and Nani went in high with his studs showing.

The referee applied the Laws of the game correctly.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> No it isn't - as I've already said, there is nothing in the Laws about intent, which is why your analogy falls flat.
> 
> If the ref deems it to be reckless, it's a red, and Nani went in high with his studs showing.
> 
> The referee applied the Laws of the game correctly.


But he didn't 'go in' at all. He tried to intercept the ball in mid-air, that's all. If his opponent had been directly in front of him, it would have been a different matter, but he wasn't. Nani clearly wasn't even aware he was there. There's a good reason a red is specified for occasions when a player 'goes in high with studs showing'. We've all seen, and winced at, such acts. But this wasn't one of them.


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> But he didn't 'go in' at all. He tried to intercept the ball in mid-air, that's all. If his opponent had been directly in front of him, it would have been a different matter, but he wasn't. Nani clearly wasn't even aware he was there. There's a good reason a red is specified for occasions when a player 'goes in high with studs showing'. We've all seen, and winced at, such acts. But this wasn't one of them.


 
It doesn't matter whether he was aware or not - he made contact with the player, high, and with his studs up. Do that, and you risk a red.

Your problem is with the laws of the game, not the referee.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Mar 2013)

My last word: one of the things a referee is there to do is apply his discretion. To interpret the letter of the law so as to enforce the spirit of the law. What Nani did last night was in no way contrary to the spirit of football, and there's no way he should have been made to leave.


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> My last word: one of the things a referee is there to do is apply his discretion. To interpret the letter of the law so as to enforce the spirit of the law. What Nani did last night was in no way contrary to the spirit of football, and there's no way he should have been made to leave.


 
As has already been said, "spirit of football" is meaningless. Making challenges like that always carry a high risk of injuring your opponent, regardless of your intent, and they have no place in football. The referee was absolutely right.


----------



## MarkF (6 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> What Nani did last night was in no way contrary to the spirit of football, and there's no way he should have been made to leave.


 
Nani showed reckless disregard for an opponent's safety, kicked him dangerously, then proceeded to roll around cheating. Yet none of this was in no way contrary to the "spirit of football"? Beats me!


----------



## Doseone (6 Mar 2013)

How many of you who are saying it was red card can honestly hand on heart say that when you saw the incident you immediately thought "that's a red"?

Listening to Talksport this morning and reading various opinions on the web etc all the ex and current players, referees and pundits who have been asked for an opinion all think it was a wrong decision. The only exception is Roy Keane (good player, cr@p manager, cr@p pundit).

I'm no lover of Man U, but I can only assume that there is a lot of anti Man U bias rearing its head.

The sad thing is that this incident is overshadowing an absolutely cracking goal from Modric.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Mar 2013)

It was hardly







Was it?

I'm erring on the side of a very VERY harsh red. Eight times out of ten in the PL it would have got a yellow at the most.


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2013)

Doseone said:


> How many of you who are saying it was red card can honestly hand on heart say that when you saw the incident you immediately thought "that's a red"?


 
Not me, because it probably wouldn't have been a red in a PL game. The problem is with the way the PL is refereed.


----------



## thom (6 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> My last word: one of the things a referee is there to do is apply his discretion. To interpret the letter of the law so as to enforce the spirit of the law. What Nani did last night was in no way contrary to the spirit of football, and there's no way he should have been made to leave.


The problem is that cliched notion of consistency of refereeing, allowing players a well defined idea of the consequences to bad challenges or types of play. My impression is that no commentator, spectator or player was expecting Nani to get anything but a yellow card. European games are different in interpretation of the laws to the PL but not so different.
There was no nastiness in the game to that point, the ref did not need to take the players in hand for persistent abuses of discipline. The tackle did not badly injure the player. It was clear how Nani would challenge for the ball, yet the Madrid player did not feel endangered personally and that he ought to avoid it. Clearly this happened in the Man U half and the Madrid player cannot say he felt it necessary to risk harm to prevent a goal opportunity.

Refs make mistakes in good faith and ought not be castigated for it but for CL games and higher, discretion is very often the most important thing. Man U were showing how to beat a very good Real Madrid team, they were tactically superior and Mourinho was out thought to that point. We'll never know how that game would have resolved itself had Nani remained on the pitch. The CL lost something of it's spectacle as a result.


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

dan_bo said:


> It was hardly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was, exactly the same sort of challenge. Compare the body positions of Nani & De Jong in those 2 challenges, almost the same only difference was Alonso got hit square in the chest were as Arbeloa was hit in his side. Only reason why De Jong got away with his is that it was a British ref, if it was a European ref he would have walked as well.


----------



## Doseone (6 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> ...... Man U were showing how to beat a very good Real Madrid team, they were tactically superior and Mourinho was out thought to that point. We'll never know how that game would have resolved itself had Nani remained on the pitch. The CL lost something of it's spectacle as a result.


 
Well put, agree 100%.


----------



## MarkF (6 Mar 2013)

Doseone said:


> How many of you who are saying it was red card can honestly hand on heart say that when you saw the incident you immediately thought "that's a red"?


 
I thought,_ "That might be a red"_ and my lad said, excitedly, whilst Nani was rolling around cheating, _"He might get a red"_. Like I said before, using the laws of the game I believe he went past a yellow card and towards a red one, leaving the final decision to the referees interpretation. Nani gave him the "opportunity" to produce a red and he can have no complaints.

I coach a team and if my player had have been fouled like that, I'd have be screaming for a red card and h.o.p.i.n.g to get one.


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

Doseone said:


> How many of you who are saying it was red card can honestly hand on heart say that when you saw the incident you immediately thought "that's a red"?


I immediately thought he was in trouble and wasn't in the least bit surprised. If I'm honest I did a little jig and started pissing my self laughing when fergie took half an hour to get down 3 or 4 steps to go whine at the 4th official.


----------



## MarkF (6 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> The CL lost something of it's spectacle as a result.


 
 I love football, for me Nani's getting sent off and Fergie having a tantrum, was the "spectacle", it enlivened what was a regular decent game. Come on, we all like controversy in footie............surely? 

Just watched it again, first time since the game. I've changed my opinion slightly, it's a *definite* red card.


----------



## thom (6 Mar 2013)

green1 said:


> Compare the body positions of Nani & De Jong in those 2 challenges, almost the same only difference was Alonso got hit square in the chest were as Arbeloa was hit in his side.


Quite different in my opinion :






The bent leg makes this much less dangerous in terms of the potential force going to Arbeloa and Nani's foot is nowhere near to Arbeloa's face.


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> The bent leg makes this *much less dangerous* in terms of the potential force going to Arbeloa and Nani's foot is nowhere near to Arbeloa's face.


So you agree it's dangerous then? Dangerous play = Red card

What's his foot doing up there?

SMIDSY anyone?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Mar 2013)

green1 said:


> Yes it was, exactly the same sort of challenge. Compare the body positions of Nani & De Jong in those 2 challenges, almost the same only difference was Alonso got hit square in the chest were as Arbeloa was hit in his side. Only reason why De Jong got away with his is that it was a British ref, if it was a European ref he would have walked as well.


 

No it wasnt don't be silly.

In the incedent above, De Jong was planted and sunk his foot into Alonso's chest. In last night's incedent BOTH players were travelling fast and there was very little contact, and the players were travelling almost perpendicular to each other. Also, De Jong above isn't even looking at the ball. Nani did nothing but.


----------



## thom (6 Mar 2013)

green1 said:


> So you agree it's dangerous then? Dangerous play = Red card
> 
> What's his foot doing up there?
> 
> SMIDSY anyone?


I don't think it was dangerous as it happens. His foot is very close to controlling the ball and preventing it running away from him. The point is, I disagree with your claim that the challenge was similar to the de Jongh one. It wasn't.


----------



## Fnaar (6 Mar 2013)

Shouldn't have been a red card, imho. Accidental, yes foot was raised, but... going for ball


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

I actually thought Arbeloa did well last night, because if I'd been in his position I'd have seen red for kicking the shoot of of Nani while he was lying on the ground feigning injury (as I would have in Alonso's position after the De Jong assault). He knew he was in trouble, it's amazing how quickly his limp disappeared after the card came out.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Mar 2013)

Fnaar said:


> Shouldn't have been a red card, imho. Accidental, yes foot was raised, but... going for ball


 

You OK Fnarr?

Nothing smutty in that post....


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

dan_bo said:


> No it wasnt don't be silly.
> 
> In the incedent above, De Jong was planted and sunk his foot into Alonso's chest. In last night's incedent BOTH players were travelling fast and there was very little contact, and the players were travelling almost perpendicular to each other. Also, De Jong above isn't even looking at the ball. Nani did nothing but.


Okay lets look at them. Both feet in the air, one foot chest high with studs up, foot in opposing players torso... Yeah you right they are nothing alike.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Mar 2013)

I'm going tell my son never to control the ball with his feet more than a foot or so of the ground when he plays in case he gets sent off. Perish the thought if he attempts an overhead kick I am too old to change my ways and will keep doing it, we were hard in the seventies when I learn't how to play. I will just have to risk a red card.


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I'm going tell my son never to control the ball with his feet more than a foot or so of the ground when he plays in case he gets sent off. Perish the thought if he attempts an overhead kick I am too old to change my ways and will keep doing it, we were hard in the seventies when I learn't how to play. I will just have to risk a red card.


Nothing wrong with trying to control a ball like that when your in space, but the second you come into contact with another player while doing it your in trouble, same with overhead kicks.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (6 Mar 2013)

Am no expert so I can't give a legal opinion. However, I did change channels not long after it happened as I knew the team I vaguely supported was then on the certain road to victory and it would be boring. Before the incident it was a better game and I only watch football if it is a good contest. A bit of a let down IMO.


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I'm going tell my son never to control the ball with his feet more than a foot or so of the ground when he plays in case he gets sent off. Perish the thought if he attempts an overhead kick I am too old to change my ways and will keep doing it, we were hard in the seventies when I learn't how to play. I will just have to risk a red card.


 
Overhead kicks are permissible within the Laws provided they aren't dangerous to an opponent.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Mar 2013)

green1 said:


> Nothing wrong with trying to control a ball like that when your in space, but the second you come into contact with another player while doing it your in trouble, same with overhead kicks.


No there is though, because he may be in space, but someone could close him down at pace from behind where he is looking at the ball, they could accidently collide and then he would be sent off. It happens you know. I just need to think of an example I can show you to illustrate my point........


----------



## green1 (6 Mar 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> No there is though, because he may be in space, but someone could close him down at pace from behind where he is looking at the ball, they could accidently collide and then he would be sent off. It happens you know. I just need to think of an example I can show you to illustrate my point........


I which case he endangered an opponent off he walks.
It's just like the Shelvey/Jones tackle earlier in the season that the ref got wrong, they both should have gone.


----------



## brodiej (6 Mar 2013)

I'm still debating in my head 23 years later whether this was a red.

Caniggia seems to go down so easily - he makes no effort throughout the run to stay on his feet 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeRlJJbtdHc


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Mar 2013)

Hence me telling my son never to lift his foot too high. I just don't think I can educate every football player in the world to this furry view of the game though.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2013)

Fergie to distraught to talk after the game  thats going to go down like a lead balloon lol.


----------



## brodiej (6 Mar 2013)

Just reading a summary of the response in the Spanish Press in one of the English papers.

Not surprisingly they don't go overboard about the sending off - but most think it was harsh.

A good point was made by Jesus Aquilera in El Mundo Deportivo who pointed out that even with Nani off, UTD were 1-0 up with half an hour to go and seemed to crumble.

As he put it

"The shock was so great that United acted as if missing three players rather than one."

I think this is a fair point - Mourinho reacted instantly to the sending off - sending on Modric and changing tactics.

Ferguson seemed too angry to think clearly for a while, then tried to urge the crowd to make more noise. A bit more clear tactical thinking in the seconds after the red card may have helped. The time to get angry and emotional is at the end.

When Terry was sent off against Barcelona last year in the semi final they were already 1-0 down with 70 minutes to go and went on to win the tie 1-2.

By the end Di Matteo was playing 1-6-3


----------



## Spartak (6 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Fergie to distraught to talk after the game  thats going to go down like a lead balloon lol.


 
Sent his assistant, Mike Phelan, to talk to the press after the game !

Too distraught or bad loser ?


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Mar 2013)

Chelsea managed to hold on and win away in Barcelona after Terry was sent off last year. United couldn't hold on to a lead at home. A bit more cool headed thought and less angry ranting at the officials would have been better from SAF.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2013)

LarryDuff said:


> Chelsea managed to hold on and win away in Barcelona after Terry was sent off last year. United couldn't hold on to a lead at home. A bit more cool headed thought and less angry ranting at the officials would have been better from SAF.


 
I dont see what there was to think about our pony left winger got sent off (shame as for once he was actually having a half decent game) They then immediately started to sit back instead of attacking. It was a good shout from Mourhino to put Modric on but that was about it. Sir Alex's only tactical error was to start Welbeck ahead of Rooney imo.


----------



## RedRider (6 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Fergie to distraught to talk after the game  t


Not surprised...by my reckoning that's 18 tilts at the European Cup with only two wins. Brian Clough won twice in three attempts. Bob Paisley three times out of six. Must rankle.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2013)

RedRider said:


> Not surprised...by my reckoning that's 18 tilts at the European Cup with only two wins. Brian Clough won twice in three attempts. Bob Paisley three times out of six. Must rankle.


 
Not good stats is it but i shouldn't imagine he will be getting the sack over it.


----------



## Spartak (6 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Not good stats is it but i shouldn't imagine he will be getting the sack over it.


 
No, but he might retire


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I dont see what there was to think about our pony left winger got sent off (shame as for once he was actually having a half decent game) They then immediately started to sit back instead of attacking. It was a good shout from Mourhino to put Modric on but that was about it. Sir Alex's only tactical error was to start Welbeck ahead of Rooney imo.


United's plan A was working well but when plan B was needed it was too late by the time the boss had calmed and thought about what to do.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> No, but he might retire


 
lol he will die on that touchline.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2013)

LarryDuff said:


> United's plan A was working well but when plan B was needed it was too late by the time the boss had calmed and thought about what to do.


 
Thats a fair point mate. For me bad starting line up didnt help Giggs Welbeck Nani on the bench Rooney Valencia Young should have started. Never mind though the double is still a goer.


----------



## jai (6 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> Just reading a summary of the response in the Spanish Press in one of the English papers.
> 
> Not surprisingly they don't go overboard about the sending off - but most think it was harsh.
> 
> ...


 
agree - fergie needed to think in the moment instead of having a panic attack...his Carragher moment, last european game?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2013)

Football needs to wake-up and follow Rugby's lead:
Use of TV footage and remote refs for cases of arbitration. Would also reduce diving and play-acting.
Get rid of Yellow card and use sin-binning instead.

Let's face it, we and the pundits all have the benifit of multiple replays from different angles. The ref doesn't, he see's it once from his vantage point and calls it as he sees it. It's unfair on Ref's and it's unfair on teams and the game to week-in week-out have this kind of discussions on 'big' games and difficult calls.

But then football seems incapable of improving itself, it just wants the money.


----------



## green1 (7 Mar 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Football needs to wake-up and follow Rugby's lead:
> Use of TV footage and remote refs for cases of arbitration. Would also reduce diving and play-acting.
> Get rid of Yellow card and use sin-binning instead.
> 
> ...


Rugby doesn't use the TMO for disciplinary issues though, just for scoring decisions. They have citings but then the FA can already charge players after the game if it's been missed by the ref, so in reality it isn't that different.


----------



## brodiej (7 Mar 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Football needs to wake-up and follow Rugby's lead:
> Use of TV footage and remote refs for cases of arbitration. Would also reduce diving and play-acting.
> Get rid of Yellow card and use sin-binning instead.
> 
> ...


 
I think they are moving towards technology for line decisions but I don't think it would have helped here.

Generally even after all the replays people have differing views about what constitutes a red card unless it was a handball the ref couldn't see.

I think the number of these big calls by refs isn't that huge - the problem is the managers and players being allowed to whinge and blow them out of proportion.

Football could definitely learn from rugby there - stop players and managers hassling the refs and the fun of debating the decisions would remain as it does in every sport without the refs being put under undue pressure


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2013)

green1 said:


> Rugby doesn't use the TMO for disciplinary issues though, just for scoring decisions. They have citings but then the FA can already charge players after the game if it's been missed by the ref, so in reality it isn't that different.


 Fair opoint (I should check my facts some-times ), however, it would seem smart to use the advantage of TV to enforce the rules or enhance the game.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Mar 2013)

I stopped playing rugby in the mid 90s, so things may have changed since then: in club rugby, if a referee made a decision against a team, _only_ the captain of the offending team could ask the ref. for an explanation. If another player argued/criticised the ref, then the ref would march 10 yards back towards the offending team's goal line for the penalty to be taken there.

I played in one game when some mouthy centre wouldn't stop slagging off the ref who had marched the teams back 30 yards until one of my forward colleagues decked the centre and told him to shut it. 

If the same applied in football, i.e. that only the captain could talk to the referee and not the rest of the team; and instead of moving back 10 yards (which is of no use in football) an offending player should be sin-binned for 10 minutes. That'll soon learn 'em!


----------



## MarkF (7 Mar 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Let's face it, we and the pundits all have the benifit of multiple replays from different angles. The ref doesn't, he see's it once from his vantage point and calls it as he sees it. It's unfair on Ref's and it's unfair on teams and the game to week-in week-out have this kind of discussions on 'big' games and difficult calls.


 
I disagree. I don't want any "technology" that reduces the amount of controversial incidents. Surely those incidents are what we like? Not really caring who won, I greatly enjoyed Nani being sent off and the only thing that could have topped the night, would have been ManU having a winning goal disallowed after a *really* bad decision. 

Neither do I want to watch 22 nice, sensible and earnest Gareth Barry's running about, good grief, I want entertaining and I like football as it is. That includes pantomime villains with plenty of fouls, shirt pulling, ref conning, spitting and lots of rolling around.


----------



## green1 (7 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> I disagree. I don't want any "technology" that reduces the amount of controversial incidents. Surely those incidents are what we like? Not really caring who won, I greatly enjoyed Nani being sent off and the only thing that could have topped the night, would have been ManU having a winning goal disallowed after a *really* bad decision.
> 
> Neither do I want to watch 22 nice, sensible and earnest Gareth Barry's running about, good grief, I want entertaining and I like football as it is. That includes pantomime villains with plenty of fouls, shirt pulling, ref conning, spitting and lots of rolling around.


Sport with out mistakes from players/officials would be very dull indeed, especially football as very few goals are scored without someone making a mistake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Mar 2013)

Pitiful CFC absolutely pitiful. Thank god for Aunt Bessies Cherry Pie and custard - saved the evening.


----------



## User482 (7 Mar 2013)

Great start by Spurs...


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> Great start by Spurs...


Bale diving again though, getting a reputation


----------



## Dayvo (7 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Bale diving again though, getting a reputation


 
Which means he'll miss the away leg.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Which means he'll miss the away leg.


Might not need him if they keep this up for another 60 minutes


----------



## AndyRM (7 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Bale diving again though, getting a reputation



'Getting'?! It's cemented. His antics against Scotland cost me a remote control and very nearly a window.


----------



## User482 (7 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Bale diving again though, getting a reputation


 
Yep, the ref got it spot on.


----------



## akb (7 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats a fair point mate. For me bad starting line up didnt help Giggs Welbeck Nani on the bench Rooney Valencia Young should have started. Never mind though the double is still a goer.


Giggsy was uniteds best player IMHO.


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2013)

akb said:


> Giggsy was uniteds best player IMHO.



Been Utd's best player for years ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pitiful CFC absolutely pitiful. Thank god for Aunt Bessies Cherry Pie and custard - saved the evening.


 

Complete dross. The sooner this season is over the better.
I hope the russian pikey and his lackeys are proud of what they have done to the club.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Complete dross. The sooner this season is over the better.
> I hope the russian pikey and his lackeys are proud of what they have done to the club.


If he wants a new challenge I'm sure all at Edgeley park would welcome him with open arms


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2013)

Spurs looking good 3 up !


----------



## mark st1 (7 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Complete dross. The sooner this season is over the better.
> I hope the russian pikey and his lackeys are proud of what they have done to the club.


 
Yeh like your not going to get a result at your hovel. You have more luck than any other team in Europe its only half time remember


----------



## Kies (7 Mar 2013)

But wonder ape Bale misses the away leg


----------



## mark st1 (7 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Spurs looking good 3 up !


 
Agreed on the other hand its not hard when Inter look like a pub team !


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> I disagree. I don't want any "technology" that reduces the amount of controversial incidents. Surely those incidents are what we like? Not really caring who won, I greatly enjoyed Nani being sent off and the only thing that could have topped the night, would have been ManU having a winning goal disallowed after a *really* bad decision.
> 
> Neither do I want to watch 22 nice, sensible and earnest Gareth Barry's running about, good grief, I want entertaining and I like football as it is. That includes pantomime villains with plenty of fouls, shirt pulling, ref conning, spitting and lots of rolling around.


 If that's why you and others enjoy footie, then fair enough, but it some of the reasons why I generally can't be arsed with the game.


----------



## Noodley (7 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Complete dross. The sooner this season is over the better.
> I hope the russian pikey and his lackeys are proud of what they have done to the club.


 
Err, he turned you from a 3rd rate team into a team who have supporters who now think they have a right to win? 

Although you are now heading back towards 3rd-ratedness


----------



## Kies (7 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Mourinho to Man City ?
> 
> Giggs or Scholes eventually taking the Man U job with Fergie upstairs ?




Can't see that happening,if it were to, then Robson or Keane would have stepped in long ago


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Complete dross. The sooner this season is over the better.
> I hope the russian pikey and his lackeys are proud of what they have done to the club.


the word on the street of shame is that Abramovich regrets sacking AVB, as well he might if he looks at the table. He blames 'senior players' for undermining Raincoat Boy. And that is why contracts for said senior players are in short supply.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Raincoat Boy.


 Class


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Err, he turned you from a 3rd rate team into a team who have supporters who now think they have a right to win?
> 
> Although you are now heading back towards 3rd-ratedness


 

Noodley you nobber, you totally misinterpreted my post.
I am forever grateful for what the russian pickey has done for the club.
But over the last couple of years his megalomania has got the better of him.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Mar 2013)

Sunday could make or break my season  hopefully the game passes without any contentious decisions. (just to give the forum mods a break )

Actually it should be all good ive just seen who the ref is 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kies (8 Mar 2013)

Howard gigg web .... Now i'm happy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Agreed on the other hand its not hard when Inter look like a pub team !


I missed the first half, in fact it was already 2 - 0 by the time I began watching. Exactly the time when Inter should have been making the moves. What I saw of them was truly woeful and I almost felt nostalgic for the times when they were a side to make oppositions tremble. Don't get me wrong, I think Spurs are a very good team, but they're not that good without really poor competition.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I missed the first half, in fact it was already 2 - 0 by the time I began watching. Exactly the time when Inter should have been making the moves. What I saw of them was truly woeful and I almost felt nostalgic for the times when they were a side to make oppositions tremble. Don't get me wrong, I think Spurs are a very good team, but they're not that good without really poor competition.


 
They were frighteningly poor mate very hard to believe that they won the Champions League 3 seasons ago. I dont pay alot of attention to Italian football tbh but i always associated them with being a class outfit. Either they had an off night or that club is in serious decline !


----------



## Kins (9 Mar 2013)

OMG, 3 good goals in 4 minutes. Glad I stayed in to watch it now!


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> OMG, 3 good goals in 4 minutes. Glad I stayed in to watch it now!


 
Bugger! I left the TV room after Wigan hit the post. Were they good goals?


----------



## PoliceMadAd (9 Mar 2013)

An absolutely cracking 1st half in the Everton match, and those 3 minutes... What a treat we've had so far


----------



## Kins (9 Mar 2013)

yep, 2 great goals 1 was just good.


----------



## david (9 Mar 2013)

had a great day today at goodison,just hope we carry on playing like that and get out of the relegation places


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2013)

david said:


> had a great day today at goodison,just hope we carry on playing like that and get out of the relegation places


 
Unbelievable 4 minutes that must have been ! Moyes looked like a little lost school boy on the touchline lol


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2013)

And another 3 points for QPR ! Houdini is on a roll.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2013)

This is a far better picture of him though.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2013)

scousers.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Spartak (9 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> They were frighteningly poor mate very hard to believe that they won the Champions League 3 seasons ago.



Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't a certain Jose Mourinho Inter's manager 3 years ago ?


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't a certain Jose Mourinho Inter's manager 3 years ago ?


 
He certainly was think they have lost a few players Sneijder,Maicon,Coutinho are the only ones i no of but boy did they look out of their league. Either that or Spurs were on fire ?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Mar 2013)

SrAlex has been stirring the pot again. Apparently the FA is not nice enough to Rooney, who is, oodathortit, the best striker England have got.

trans.....'he's out of here and I'm desperately trying to talk the price up a mil or two'.

DZ prediction. Rooney signs for Chinese club sometime in the next year.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

Agreed but im going for PSG for his next home.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Mar 2013)

he's not good enough

further thought..........Galatasaray


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

He is good enough for PSG and i feel with the millions he would attract in shirt sales they would be more than happy to match his current United wages of £250 000 a week . Could never see him in Turkey tbh not in a million years.


----------



## RedRider (10 Mar 2013)

Call me an old romantic but 'once a blue...' and all that, I'd love to see him over the park at Goodison. He's won the lot in Manchester but I always felt his natural game - remember that 17-year-old? - was stifled by his place in the system at Old Trafford. They'd build a team around him at Everton. Of course he'd have to take a massive pay cut, his agent wouldn't be happy and so he's almost certainly going to go for another big payday or two first. Man City via China would be amusing, I can't see him happy in another culture for more than a season.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

Just seen the Hearts v Hibs clanger from the lino  ball was over a yard behind the line and not given ouch. Goal line tech has to be coming asap !


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

RedRider said:


> Call me an old romantic but 'once a blue...' and all that, I'd love to see him over the park at Goodison. He's won the lot in Manchester but I always felt his natural game - remember that 17-year-old? - was stifled by his place in the system at Old Trafford. They'd build a team around him at Everton. Of course he'd have to take a massive pay cut, his agent wouldn't be happy and so he's almost certainly going to go for another big payday or two first. Man City via China would be amusing, I can't see him happy in another culture for more than a season.


 
I can see him back at Everton aswel but unless he is out of contract at any time it aint going to happen. They couldnt afford to buy his autograph on e-bay.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

CHICHARITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

ROONEY ROONEY ROONEY


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2013)




----------



## Kins (10 Mar 2013)

Loving this, making Chelski look ordinary, well........


----------



## Kins (10 Mar 2013)

OMG!


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> Loving this, making Chelski look ordinary, well........


----------



## Kies (10 Mar 2013)

Cruising .... And now game on!


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

Oh my what a game this could be lol


----------



## Typhon (10 Mar 2013)

Commentators are praising Rafa for bring on Hazard.

Why didn't he just start him, considering he's Chelsea's second best player? Instead of starting the incredibly average Moses in his place.


----------



## Kins (10 Mar 2013)

Sheesh, played like donkeys second half


----------



## david (10 Mar 2013)

they needed to do a wigan and score three in the first half


----------



## Primal Scream (10 Mar 2013)

david said:


> had a great day today at goodison,just hope we carry on playing like that and get out of the relegation places


I hope not


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> Sheesh, played like donkeys second half


 
Terrible !


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Mar 2013)

well, there you go. Don't count your chickens before they're hatched. And so on and so forth. 

A good day for Chelsea - they take Manchester United back to the Bridge, and Tottenham mess up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Mar 2013)

Good game of two halves and we nearly scored twice at the death.

Should be good back at Stamford Bridge.

BTW - thank you Liverpool.


----------



## RedRider (10 Mar 2013)

Spurs looked good today - Dembele and Vertonghen stood out - but a strong, athletic performance throughout.

Liverpool's first, that Suarez got onto, was lovely and it was a deserved man of the match award for Luis. My favourite performance was Downing's, looked 100% committed on the telly.

Not a great Liverpool show but it deserved the chances and more are taken these days.

Spurs supporters moaning about that meaty Gerrard challenge on Bale and claiming the pen was ill-won are deluded.


----------



## Primal Scream (10 Mar 2013)

Spurs fans deluded! never!


----------



## outlash (11 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> BTW - thank you Liverpool.


 

Thank Spurs, we gave them two goals. Still, I'd rather lose to Liverpool than Chelsea or Man City. Hopefully it'll give us a kick up the backside for the run in.


Tony.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2013)

*Here's* a little pitch invasion for your diversion!


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Mar 2013)

McDermott sacked. Remind me, who got them promotion on the cheap?


----------



## brodiej (11 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> McDermott sacked. Remind me, who got them promotion on the cheap?


 
It's madness.

Who can possibly go in with 9 games and no transfer window and do a better job than McDermott?


----------



## Kins (11 Mar 2013)

Can't think who they are going to get tbh that will do a better job in 10 games? De Canio?


----------



## Piemaster (11 Mar 2013)

Hardly an advert for Championship football, but it was 3 points and us back into 2nd spot.


----------



## Spartak (12 Mar 2013)

brodiej said:


> It's madness.
> 
> Who can possibly go in with 9 games and no transfer window and do a better job than McDermott?



Di Matteo ?


----------



## Spartak (12 Mar 2013)

Piemaster said:


> Hardly an advert for Championship football, but it was 3 points and us back into 2nd spot.



Is Steve Bruce returning to the Premier League ?
IMO I hope so, top man & some of his post match interviews are quite amusing !


----------



## aces_up1504 (12 Mar 2013)

How does everyone see the end of the season playing ot at the the top end of the premier league.

1st and 2nd are set in stone.

But 3,4 and 5th could very interesting.

Chelsea Spurs, Liverpool, Man U and Everton
Spurs: Everton, Chelsea and M City, all back to back.

With Liverpool and Arsenal Chasing:

Liverpool: Chelsea and Everton both at home
Arsenal: Everton and Man U

Everton are going to have a huge say in European places not only for themselves but for the rest of the pack.

With the difficulities of the run in for Chelsea and Spurs: Can you see one or both of them failing to qualify for the Champions League?


----------



## User482 (12 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> McDermott sacked. Remind me, who got them promotion on the cheap?


 
The Reading & Southampton chairmen seem to be unaware that the PL is harder than the Championship.

Still, there are potentially some good candidates - Di Matteo, Adkins, or maybe Di Canio.


----------



## PaulB (12 Mar 2013)

I can confidently predict that Liverpool will be in Europe next season. If there's a war on.


----------



## Spartak (12 Mar 2013)

Looking forward to tonights game on ITV.

Barcelona v AC Milan .....

...... with Milan 2 up from the 1st leg !

Should be a cracker !


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2013)

User482 said:


> The Reading & Southampton chairmen seem to be unaware that the PL is harder than the Championship.
> 
> Still, there are potentially some good candidates - Di Matteo, Adkins, or maybe Di Canio.


 
I believe Phil Parkinson is a big fans favourite at Reading. I would be happy to drive him down................even happier if I could bring Brian back with me.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Looking forward to tonights game on ITV.
> 
> Barcelona v AC Milan .....
> 
> ...


 

Ooh dunno. The first leg was...........dull.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Is Steve Bruce returning to the Premier League ?
> IMO I hope so, top man & some of his post match interviews are quite amusing !


Hope so.
Post match he said he wouldn't have blamed anyone for switching over to watch the history channel.


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2013)

OMG, what a goal from Messi !?


----------



## thom (12 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> OMG, what a goal from Messi !?


ditto
Barcelona 2-2 AC Milan on aggregate


----------



## Spartak (12 Mar 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Ooh dunno. The first leg was...........dull.



Second leg isn't !!
Messi on fire ;-)


----------



## Kies (12 Mar 2013)

Hiw good is that shorty ..... No not you Mark ST1


----------



## PaulB (12 Mar 2013)

There were people mocking me on here not so long ago for claiming Messi was the greatest player on the planet. They're deafening me by their silence now.

And here's another one. C'mere, c'mere. You know those people who claim there should be a 'winter break' in English football? Can they please tell us when 'winter' is? Had the break been over Christmas when the weather was fine and all was OK, it would have been a waste of time. Then we'd have seen the weather like it is now, in Spring, and the concept of the 'winter break' being 'good for football' would have looked a bit stupid, would it not? Being a traditionalist, I say 'no "winter break" and no goal-line technology'. There. that's my tuppenyworth.


----------



## Kies (12 Mar 2013)

Winter break is NOT about the weather,more a break towards the middle of the season for niggling injuries time to heal


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Second leg isn't !!
> Messi on fire ;-)



Yeah watching it here- villa's goal was lush as well. Good to see.


----------



## PaulB (12 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Winter break is NOT about the weather,more a break towards the middle of the season for niggling injuries time to heal


Cobblers. They'd organise games abroad to increase their overseas fan-base. It's always the weather they use as a justification.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Mar 2013)

oh, the misery. Another display of Fuentes-fuelled tickytackytocky apology for football, with the ref blowing up every time a Barcelona player retouches his mascara. 

Bad news from Germay as well. The Fridays Official Footy Club going down at home.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> oh, the misery. Another display of Fuentes-fuelled tickytackytocky apology for football, with the ref blowing up every time a Barcelona player retouches his mascara.
> 
> Bad news from Germay as well. The Fridays Official Footy Club going down at home.



Reckon? I've often thought the same.


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> oh, the misery. Another display of Fuentes-fuelled tickytackytocky apology for football, with the ref blowing up every time a Barcelona player retouches his mascara.


Or, a lesson in how to overcome a two-goal deficit and make it look easy (I haven't seen any of it, having been at work, but the scoreline is unlikely to have flattered them that much). 
You're only bitter because Messi keeps scoring against Arsenal


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> oh, the misery. Another display of Fuentes-fuelled tickytackytocky apology for football, with the ref blowing up every time a Barcelona player retouches his mascara.
> 
> Bad news from Germay as well. *The Fridays Official Footy Club going down at home*.


 
Hooorraaaayyy!!!!!!


----------



## Kies (12 Mar 2013)

PaulB said:


> Cobblers. They'd organise games abroad to increase their overseas fan-base. It's always the weather they use as a justification.



Why would they?

It's about getting your players fit for the 2nd half of the season


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Hooorraaaayyy!!!!!!


hhhmmmm..........you might want to keep an eye-out for Moultons.......


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> hhhmmmm..........you might want to keep an eye-out for Moultons.......


 

No worries there... he knows what I think


----------



## PaulB (13 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Why would they?
> 
> It's about getting your players fit for the 2nd half of the season


Why would they? Why does a dog lick its own bollocks? Because it can. Anytime a team (a big team) get an unexpected week off, they are jetting off to the middle or far east playing exhibition games. It's tied-on, that.


----------



## MarkF (13 Mar 2013)

PaulB said:


> Why would they? Why does a dog lick its own bollocks? Because it can. Anytime a team (a big team) get an unexpected week off, they are jetting off to the middle or far east playing exhibition games. It's tied-on, that.


 
Big PL clubs have very large squads to deal with "injuries", some have squads so large that they loan out players better than other PL clubs possess. The big clubs want a piece of an every decreasing pie, bit like supermarkets. They go to the far east to comply with sponsors requests and financial targets, these trips boil down to one thing, an attempt to steal the local clubs fan base by the promise of some faux reflected glory on the purchase of an overpriced piece of tat.

Barcelona were wonderful, I could watch them all day and not even care if they shoot or not.


----------



## Kins (13 Mar 2013)

ooooh game on!


----------



## Spartak (13 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> Barcelona were wonderful, I could watch them all day and not even care if they shoot or not.


 
Some of Barca's build up work last night was excellent, with them just stroking the ball about with ease !
A great group of players, Messi, Ineista, Xavi, Valdes, Puyol, Villa, Alves all at the peak of their careers.
The greatest team I've ever seen


----------



## Doseone (13 Mar 2013)

I didn't know the game was on terrestrial last night . I was following the score online and just assumed it would be on Sky. Gutted I missed it.
On a better note I'm going to see Swans vs Arsenal on Saturday.


----------



## Kins (13 Mar 2013)

Doseone said:


> I didn't know the game was on terrestrial last night . I was following the score online and just assumed it would be on Sky. Gutted I missed it.
> On a better note I'm going to see Swans vs Arsenal on Saturday.


 
Me to!  lets hope they are knackered after tonight.


----------



## musa (13 Mar 2013)

They may be able to do it. This remind me of their match against milan when they all but needed one


----------



## Doseone (13 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> Me to!  lets hope they are knackered after tonight.


Yup, hopefully should be a good game. 2 good footballing teams.


----------



## Doseone (13 Mar 2013)

Holy cr@p, fair play Arsenal.


----------



## musa (13 Mar 2013)

wait,who we kidding?


----------



## Doseone (13 Mar 2013)

Damn you away goals rule


----------



## Kins (13 Mar 2013)

Doseone said:


> Damn you away goals rule


----------



## Doseone (13 Mar 2013)

Not a Gooner (although I was there when Johnny Jensen scored) but it would have been nice to see at least one British team in the quarter finals draw.


----------



## Kins (13 Mar 2013)

Doseone said:


> Not a Gooner (although I was there when Johnny Jensen scored) but it would have been nice to see at least one British team in the quarter finals draw.


 
I like watching any team play, especially the better ones. They played well tonight, but still can't believe how bad they were at home though. Over the two legs the best team, by a gnats pubic hair, won through. I can't wait for Whingers press conferences


----------



## Kins (14 Mar 2013)

Jesus, Tottenham actually gonna got through....... played a shambles match 

Uh oh!


----------



## thom (14 Mar 2013)

10 mins without a goal. Please Spurs, is it too much to ask ?!


----------



## thom (14 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> 10 mins without a goal. Please Spurs, is it too much to ask ?!


And....
relax.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Mar 2013)

phew!

And Mata scores!


----------



## Kins (14 Mar 2013)

Haha, jesus what is it with English (well Russian) teams tonight!


----------



## thom (14 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> Haha, jesus what is it with English (well Russian) teams tonight!


certainly not making it easy for themselves - Chelsea look like they'll make a few chances still in the 2nd half
Apart from Spurs and Chelsea, are there any more British clubs left in Europe now ?
Edit: Newcastle still in at the moment too


----------



## mark st1 (14 Mar 2013)

Spotted in the Stamford Bridge area........





Apparently Torres scored


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2013)

Never seen a goal from the final touch of the ball before. Made my pal have a little cry he was so happy.

Stuff the Champions League. Europa is where it's at!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2013)

HAPPY RED NOSE DAY


----------



## Spartak (15 Mar 2013)

Good Europa Cup draw for the English clubs :-)


----------



## on the road (16 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> HAPPY RED NOSE DAY
> View attachment 20480


More like happy red face day. He should see a doctor and get his blood pressure under control otherwise he's going to have a heart attack.


----------



## outlash (16 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Good Europa Cup draw for the English clubs :-)


 
Spurs especially so, but we'll still do our best to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. It's the Tottenham way.


Tony.


----------



## Kies (16 Mar 2013)

on the road said:


> More like happy red face day. He should see a doctor and get his blood pressure under control otherwise he's going to have a heart attack.



I love Sir Alex,but yes he does need to get a grip on his health doesn't he???
.... Suprised with his many millions,that his personal doctor (he must have one) doesn't tell him to lay off the alcohol. 
The blotchy red blood vessels in his face and his admission of loving red wine is a worry


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Mar 2013)

QPR go down to a last minute Benteke goal. The margin between the bottom three (QPR, Wigan and Reading) and the rest is now looking sizeable. 

And Arsenal aren't out of the CL places yet.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> HAPPY RED NOSE DAY
> View attachment 20480


 
15 points  . And tbf he aint in bad shape for a 71 year old.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> 15 points  . And tbf he aint in bad shape for a 71 year old.


 

15 pints did you say... blimey the old hypocrite soak is worse then I thought.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2013)

Well done to Michael Jackson's fan club for beating those North London wanna be divs.
Now fingers crossed for the Blues to finish the job at east end lego land and for Wigan to put more points between themselves and the QPhahahahaha's..

edit: Get in there Hazard......!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (17 Mar 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/17/greek-football-lifetime-ban-nazi-salute

Abrahamovich's, sorry, Benitez's next signing at Chelsea. He'd fit in well, particularly with the fans.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/17/greek-football-lifetime-ban-nazi-salute
> 
> Abrahamovich's, sorry, Benitez's next signing at Chelsea. He'd fit in well, particularly with the fans.


 
What a stupid post. I'm a CFC fan and so is my wife and I cannot see how he would fit well with us.

Most clubs have a small minority of 'stupid' fans and we are no exception of course.

I'd keep your daft generalist comments to yourself if I were you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2013)

Great weekend for The Blues. City and Spurs dropping points and we are also back in 3rd. Some electric play on the park today. Thoroughly enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2013)

Good win for Wigan today.
Can they stay up again !!!
.......... and reach the F.A.Cup Final .....

Although they have a small fanbase I hope they do as reward for both Dave Whelan & Roberto Martinez's loyalty


----------



## mark st1 (17 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Good win for Wigan today.
> Can they stay up again !!!
> .......... and reach the F.A.Cup Final .....
> 
> Although they have a small fanbase I hope they do as reward for both Dave Whelan & Roberto Martinez's loyalty


 
That Mcmanaman challenge


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Mar 2013)

Has there been a worse tackle this season? I don't buy the manager's spiel about what a nice lad he is either. You don't do something like that without knowing it, and he never so much as returned to the scene of the crime, let alone apologised or showed the least concern for his victim. Horrible. And shameful.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Mar 2013)

Wasn't even a free kick  dare say the PL will take retrospective action.


----------



## MarkF (18 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> You don't do something like that without knowing it, and he never so much as returned to the scene of the crime, let alone apologised or showed the least concern for his victim. Horrible. And shameful.


 
He had no intention of making a tackle, he was only going to cover. The "opportunity" for the tackle arose from the unexpected (by both players) mis-control by Haidara, that left a 50/50 challenge with a bouncing ball, not good, both players lunged. McMananman *did* go for the ball but it was useless forward's tackle and he was reckless. Should have been sent off. But I don't think there was any malice or intent, at all.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Good win for Wigan today.
> Can they stay up again !!!
> .......... and reach the F.A.Cup Final .....
> 
> Although they have a small fanbase I hope they do as reward for both Dave Whelan & Roberto Martinez's loyalty


 
They have deserved to be relegated for some time now. I hope this is the season it finally happens. 

Does my head in the amount of praise they get for playing football the 'right' way. There is no such thing. If there was, they'd be gubbing everyone and strolling all domestic and European competitions. Curiously, they aren't.


----------



## MarkF (18 Mar 2013)

AndyRM said:


> They have deserved to be relegated for some time now. I hope this is the season it finally happens.
> 
> Does my head in the amount of praise they get for playing football the 'right' way. There is no such thing. If there was, they'd be gubbing everyone and strolling all domestic and European competitions. Curiously, they aren't.


 
How can they deserve to be relegated when they don't get relegated?

You are right, there is no "correct" way to play, it's all about results. But I like to watch Wigan, I make the effort to, they are pleasing on the eye, they take huge defensive risks to play the way they do. I like that.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> How can they deserve to be relegated when they don't get relegated?
> 
> You are right, there is no "correct" way to play, it's all about results. But I like to watch Wigan, I make the effort to, they are pleasing on the eye, they take huge defensive risks to play the way they do. I like that.


 

A bugbear of mine
When people say "So and so are or were too good to be relegated".
Rubbish... if they are relegated then they weren't good enough.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A bugbear of mine


My favourite is 'saved by the woodwork'. Is if it had leapt out and made a blinding stop.


----------



## on the road (18 Mar 2013)

I'd love Wigan to get relegated, that should rub the smug grin off Martinez's face.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> My favourite is 'saved by the woodwork'. Is if it had leapt out and made a blinding stop.


 
And its made of aluminium lol


----------



## MarkF (18 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> My favourite is 'saved by the woodwork'. Is if it had leapt out and made a blinding stop.


 
My favourite is that the ball "picked up speed" off the wet grass.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Mar 2013)

I like the "no nonsense player"

aka dirty bastard !


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Mar 2013)

Well, Rio Ferdinand has told England that he's not going to play. And who can blame him? Sidelined from the Euros for reasons that had palpably nothing to do with football, told that he wasn't part of England's future and then called up when Roy Hodgson realises that his choices are on the limited side of limited. Ferdinand may not be the sharpest tool on the workbench, but he's no mug either.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What a stupid post. I'm a CFC fan and so is my wife and I cannot see how he would fit well with us.
> 
> Most clubs have a small minority of 'stupid' fans and we are no exception of course.
> 
> I'd keep your daft generalist comments to yourself if I were you.


 
An ill-considered post for sure Spokey and you have my apology. The result of disappointment and being labelled as QP-hahahahaha by an excellent moderator. Okay, and a few beers.

It struck a nerve because, quite frankly, at times over the last 10-15 years we have been a carnival...so Ian probably has a point after all and I'm a wee bit sensitive at the moment, for someone who likes to dish it out too.

All the best.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Well, Rio Ferdinand has told England that he's not going to play. And who can blame him? Sidelined from the Euros for reasons that had palpably nothing to do with football, told that he wasn't part of England's future and then called up when Roy Hodgson realises that his choices are on the limited side of limited. Ferdinand may not be the sharpest tool on the workbench, but he's no mug either.


 
You could tell from Sir Alex's press conference on Friday that Rio had no chance of playing. Id like to think it was just a "player decision" but i very much doubt it. IMO its also goes to show what a state out national team is in when Rio pulling out puts our defensive options in "disarray" if you listen to the pundits and press.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> An ill-considered post for sure Spokey and you have my apology. The result of disappointment and being labelled as QP-hahahahaha by an excellent moderator. Okay, and a few beers.
> 
> It struck a nerve because, quite frankly, at times over the last 10-15 years we have been a carnival...so Ian probably has a point after all and I'm a wee bit sensitive at the moment, for someone who likes to dish it out too.
> 
> All the best.


 

Sorry MR. 
As you know, it's only footy banter, nothing personal and there's not much more banter then between the Blues and you guys. Unfortunately both our clubs are seen as a laughing stock at the moment. Mainly due to our respective idiot owners and equally idiot managers & players.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Mar 2013)

Micheal Owen is retiring. Thought he had a while ago with his injury record. And Blacburn sack another manager cant beat these classy foreign owners can you


----------



## mark st1 (19 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry MR.
> As you know, it's only footy banter, nothing personal and there's not much more banter then between the Blues and you guys. Unfortunately both our clubs are seen as a laughing stock at the moment. Mainly due to our respective idiot owners and equally idiot managers & players. *And Fans*


 
FTFY


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> FTFY


 

Says the home counties


----------



## dan_bo (19 Mar 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/19/michael-appleton-sacked-blackburn-rovers


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Micheal Owen is retiring.


 
Brings to mind Dorothy Parker's response to the news that President Coolidge had died: "How can they tell?"


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

dan_bo said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/19/michael-appleton-sacked-blackburn-rovers
> View attachment 20637


 

3rd manager this season for them?
More idiot owners.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Says the home counties


 
You don't see me bitching and sniping brother  15 points


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> You don't see me bitching and sniping brother  15 points


 

there you go again... mentioning 15 pints again


----------



## MarkF (19 Mar 2013)

Blackburn were 13th in the PL when they sacked Sam Allardyce, it's incredible to see then nearing L1 such a short time later. Funny tho'.

I think QPR will go down now, they blew their opportunity against Villa, should have been 2 or 3 goals up at HT. But Villa are pants and QPR's run-in is not one where they are going to get 4 or 5 wins.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry MR.
> As you know, it's only footy banter, nothing personal and there's not much more banter then between the Blues and you guys. Unfortunately both our clubs are seen as a laughing stock at the moment. Mainly due to our respective idiot owners and equally idiot managers & players.


 
No problem Ian.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> I think QPR will go down now, they blew their opportunity against Villa, should have been 2 or 3 goals up at HT. But Villa are pants and QPR's run-in is not one where they are going to get 4 or 5 wins.


It was that stunning save by their keeper that did for us.


----------



## PaulB (19 Mar 2013)

dan_bo said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/19/michael-appleton-sacked-blackburn-rovers
> View attachment 20637


Living round here, as I do, I find it laughable at the way the East Lancs derby took place on Sunday. The police regard this as a 'bubble' match, meaning the fans are not allowed to come in to contact with one another. The game kicked off at 12.30, despite it not being televised, and the fans of Burnley had to be picked up on coaches at Turf Moor and transported to Ewok Park well before the gates were open for the Rovers fans. There was no possibility of any Burnley fan making his own way there, they could only go on supervised transport The Burnley fans were kept locked in until the area was cleared and then all put on the coaches and transported back to Turf Moor even if they lived nearer to Blackburn! The corresponding fixture at Turf Moor between the two sides was policed the same way.

I find this sort of over-the-top segregation unutterably sad and would not consider attending any game under such disgraceful conditions.


----------



## MarkF (19 Mar 2013)

PaulB said:


> I find this sort of over-the-top segregation unutterably sad and would not consider attending any game under such disgraceful conditions.


 
I went to see Bradford City at Rotherham last September, I took my 14 year old son who wanted to see their new ground. Leaving the train station I wanted to turn right, towards the town centre and shops, because my son wanted food and drink. Several policemen stood in my way and told me I must turn left, away from the centre towards an industrial (food & drinkless) estate, in the direction of the stadium.

After a really silly discussion they threatened to arrest me, a 50 year old bloke , in front of his teenage son. What for? For wanting to go to a shop!


----------



## User169 (19 Mar 2013)

PaulB said:


> I find this sort of over-the-top segregation unutterably sad and would not consider attending any game under such disgraceful conditions.


 
It's more or less standard in Holland these days. For the biggest matches of the season - Feyenoord v Ajax - away supporters are simply banned from attending.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2013)

Here are some poor statistics

Managers sacked this season in the football league.
4 managers in the Premier League
17 managers in the Championship
15 managers in Div 1
11 managers in Div 2

Over all 103 managers and coaches have been sacked this season....... so far.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Mar 2013)

Wonder what percentage of those clubs have improved afterwards ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2013)

Saw this earlier today, some big numbers, for one big numbers for nowt!

Out-of-work Kenny Dalglish will finish the season as Britain's best-paid manager and the fifth highest-paid in the world, new figures from France Football magazine have revealed. Liverpool accounts showed they were forced to pay off Dalglish and his staff with £9.5 million at the start of the season after deciding to replace him with Brendan Rodgers. According to the magazine, £8.52m of that went straight into the pocket of the Scotsman, making him this season's highest-paid British coach without even having to manage a single game.
Dalglish was on a reported salary of around £3.5m while he was at Anfield and a tweet went viral when he left the club that read: "Kenny Dalglish has asked that the £8 million compensation owed to him after his sacking be put towards new Liverpool signings. Amazing gesture."Angry Liverpool fans then bombarded the Liverpool Echo with phone calls asking why the local paper had not reported Dalglish's gesture. The Echo were forced to publish a reply saying: "The simple reason is it's not true."
Dalglish won the League Cup for Liverpool last season but was criticised for paying out bloated transfer fees on unconvincing signings with the £35m paid for Newcastle striker Andy Carroll – the highest fee ever paid for a British player – drawing particular criticism.
Dalglish was fifth in the overall managers' high-earners list which was unsurprisingly topped by Real Madrid boss Jose Mourinho who earns €14m (£12m) a year.The highest-paid manager currently working in the Premier League is actually Arsene Wenger (€9.4m) who is sixth on the list overall.Manchester City's Roberto Mancini is eighth on the list just making slightly more than Sir Alex Ferguson.
*Top 10 best-paid coaches in 2012-13 (Source France Football – figures in Euros)*
1. Jose Mourinho (Real Madrid): 14m
2. Carlo Ancelotti (PSG): 12m
3. Marcelo Lippi (Guangzhou Evergrande) : 11m
4. Guus Hiddink (Anzhi Makhachkala): 10.8m
5. Kenny Dalglish (Unemployed): 10m
6. Arsene Wenger (Arsenal): 9.4m
7. Fabio Capello (Russia): 9.2m
8. Roberto Mancini (Manchester City) 7.6m
9. Sir Alex Ferguson (Manchester United) 7.5 m
10. José Antonio Camacho (China) 6.1m


----------



## MarkF (20 Mar 2013)

The money is crazy because......................managers are not that important.

If your club is going forward, then the manager who stopped the rot and got it moving did a very important job, but then he can go, it doesn't matter. Usually this manager will be poached, he'll go (for more money) to a bigger club but one that is struggling. Where, more often than not, he'll fail and be sacked. The guy who took over his original position, as long he doesn't tinker too much, will succeed and the club will continue to prosper.

Honestly it's true. I read a thesis covering Spain, Italy, Germany & England, the top 2 divisions. Managerial stability doesn't matter much at all regarding results, as long as the club itself is stable and has a plan.

Parkinson out!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> An ill-considered post for sure Spokey and you have my apology. The result of disappointment and being labelled as QP-hahahahaha by an excellent moderator. Okay, and a few beers.
> 
> It struck a nerve because, quite frankly, at times over the last 10-15 years we have been a carnival...so Ian probably has a point after all and I'm a wee bit sensitive at the moment, for someone who likes to dish it out too.
> 
> All the best.


 
No worries.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2013)

Just seen Neville Southall on the news.
He's let himself go a bit


----------



## mark st1 (20 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 1. Jose Mourinho (Real Madrid): 14m
> 2. Carlo Ancelotti (PSG): 12m
> 3. Marcelo Lippi (Guangzhou Evergrande) : 11m
> 4. Guus Hiddink (Anzhi Makhachkala): 10.8m
> ...


----------



## mark st1 (20 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen Neville Southall on the news.
> He's let himself go a bit


 

i was listening to talk sport a few weeks ago he was touted as being 1 of the best keepers to ever grace the English game. Bet he would struggle in the football masters nowadays


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> i was listening to talk sport a few weeks ago he was touted as being 1 of the best keepers to ever grace the English game. Bet he would struggle in the football masters nowadays


 

Must admit. He was a good keeper. Great shot stopper.
But yes.. think the masters in slightly beyond him.. but then again... he would just have to stand in front of the goal and nothing could get in.


----------



## MarkF (20 Mar 2013)

Ha ha, Neville Southall! Would have been 2001 when I entered the kop at Bradford via the top entrance, eagerly anticipating the derby v Leeds. I looked down and saw a really fat bloke in the goal below, thought he was fan who'd won a competition or something, the blokes shorts were ready to rip!

It was fat Neville. I can't remember exactly, I think he was our goalkeeping coach and an injury to Gary Walsh and bizarre morning injury to the reserve (Matt Clarke) who'd fallen down some stairs, led to fattie being roped in. I was horrified, the guy must have been 20 stone.


----------



## PaulB (20 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen Neville Southall on the news.
> He's let himself go a bit


Questions need asking. Mainly about Mickey Thomas's arse and a screwdriver.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> Ha ha, Neville Southall! Would have been 2001 when I entered the kop at Bradford via the top entrance, eagerly anticipating the derby v Leeds. I looked down and saw a really fat bloke in the goal below, thought he was fan who'd won a competition or something, the blokes shorts were ready to rip!
> 
> It was fat Neville. I can't remember exactly, I think he was our goalkeeping coach and an injury to Gary Walsh and bizarre morning injury to the reserve (Matt Clarke) who'd fallen down some stairs, led to fattie being roped in. I was horrified, the guy must have been 20 stone.


 
He looks like an out of shape dart player there.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen Neville Southall on the news.
> He's let himself go a bit


 
Jaysus...

He was a great keeper, no doubt about it.

Equally, on another level, look at Gazza...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Says the home counties


 
Apart from the Chelsea FC shop in Guildford...if it's still there...?


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

in Serie A so far this season there have been 21 managerial changes and 30 managerial changes the previous season, almost of all which were sackings. So managers last roughly 2/3 of a season on average.

Not at Palermo though -they have had 3 managers in the last month, 10 in the last 2 years.

And we think the Premier league is crazy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen Neville Southall on the news.
> He's let himself go a bit



He's gained a couple of pounds since I last saw him play for Everton but he's lost the resplendent tash!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Apart from the Chelsea FC shop in Guildford...if it's still there...?


 

To be honest... I don't know


----------



## on the road (21 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen Neville Southall on the news.
> He's let himself go a bit


Too many horse burgers


----------



## musa (22 Mar 2013)

So it seems the Hammers have got a new stadium


----------



## mark st1 (22 Mar 2013)

Good luck to them. Just hope it stays a premiership ground


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Mar 2013)

and in other news, Norwich have made a move for Ricky van Wolfswinkel. Shoehorn that in to a song, Norwich fans! Will he be known as Wolfy or Winkel?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> and in other news, Norwich have made a move for Ricky van Wolfswinkel. Shoehorn that in to a song, Norwich fans! Will he be known as Wolfy or Winkel?


 

Or will Tooting Naarich fans call him Foxy?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> and in other news, Norwich have made a move for Ricky van Wolfswinkel. Shoehorn that in to a song, Norwich fans! Will he be known as Wolfy or Winkel?


I don't know about shoehorns but whoever selects him will be a Winkelpicker.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Mar 2013)

Maybe they will just call him Rickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Spartak (24 Mar 2013)

Hopefully we'll call him the goal machine ;-)


----------



## Haitch (24 Mar 2013)

At his last but one club, we got to call him an effing carthorse. 90 long minutes after 90 long minutes.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Mar 2013)

...im off to the amex stadium tonight for the under 21 England vs. Austria game....


----------



## mark st1 (25 Mar 2013)

Un beaten in 8 games i heard earlier lets hope Hodgson bloods some through to the seniors before Brazil.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Mar 2013)

4-0 not a bad game...bit slow to start with...too many back passes to our keeper....then the sending off of their goalie...and the free kick goal...from then on we were on top pretty much....then the next sending off and the penalty...I didn't see the incident...anyway who cares...2-0 then the name of the game seemed to change to who can substitute their entire team first....then 3-0 and 4-0

job done....erm...have to say though that before the first sending off though we were on the back foot and scrappy.

How cold was it there though...O M G.....no wonder there were no cheer leaders at half time.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2379593, member: 1314"]Bloody hell, just learnt that Edgar Davids is the Barnet Player Manager!

http://www.barnetfc.com/team/Backroom_Staff/

39-year-old Edgar Davids joined Barnet in October 2012 as Head Coach. He is also registered with the club as a player. Edgar is currently working towards his UEFA A licence and had been managing Amateur Sunday League side Brixton United prior to his arrival at Underhill. He has enjoyed a glittering playing career in which he won the Champions League with Ajax in 1995, three Serie A titles with Juventus and represented the Netherlands on 74 occasions. He also played for Spanish giants Barcelona, Italian rivals AC Milan and Internazionale, Tottenham Hotspur and, most recently, a brief stint at Crystal Palace.[/quote]

And in other news... The Titanic has hit an iceberg and sunk....

Blimey... you only just noticed?
Slow Off The Mark Cog is your new name 

ps. He got red carded a couple of weeks ago for a couple of poor tackles.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2379605, member: 1314"]Don't really follow football. I heard about it on 5 Live last night on The Monday Night Club.

I think it’s cool. Socrates played for the Uni football team didn’t he; Ruud Gullit played Sunday League in Holland, getting changed in the back of the car?

Doesn’t Trevor Brooking manage a Sunday league side in the East End?[/quote]


Socrates played 1 game (coming on as a sub) for Garforth Town in Yorkshire. He was a mate of the owner or something like that.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Socrates played 1 game (coming on as a sub) for Garforth Town in Yorkshire. He was a mate of the owner or something like that.


 
Sure your not getting confused with Torres he has a mate that owns Chelsea.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Mar 2013)

Adkins named as Reading manager word is he has been guaranteed £1 million if he keeps them up. Thats a safe bet for the owner me thinks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> 4-0 not a bad game...bit slow to start with...too many back passes to our keeper....then the sending off of their goalie...and the free kick goal...from then on we were on top pretty much....then the next sending off and the penalty...I didn't see the incident...anyway who cares...2-0 then the name of the game seemed to change to who can substitute their entire team first....then 3-0 and 4-0
> 
> job done....erm...have to say though that before the first sending off though we were on the back foot and scrappy.
> 
> How cold was it there though...O M G.....no wonder there were no cheer leaders at half time.


 
Hard to see on the live stream I had but the first sending off looked just about the right decision. The second handball was a yellow and a pen until he got gobby with the referee. He probably didn't have that much chance to get out of the way of the ball though.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Mar 2013)

Their keeper clearly handled outside his area...so he had to go....


----------



## PaulB (26 Mar 2013)

Neville Neville, put on your dress! Well that's as unexpected as tomorrow being Wednesday, innit?


----------



## mark st1 (26 Mar 2013)

Some one please shoot the gobby twat on the pa in the England v Montenegro game


----------



## Kies (26 Mar 2013)

England v Montenegro????

Looks more like Man Utd v Montenegro


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

I see that England are keeping up the tradition of having completely crappy looking goalkeepers jerseys.


----------



## PaulB (26 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I see that England are keeping up the tradition of having completely crappy looking goalkeepers jerseys.


That's Bianchi-coloured. My wife loves it but there's too much optical confusion on the chest-icular area.


----------



## i hate hills (26 Mar 2013)

The mighty Brechin City caused a wee tickey of a stir at the weekend. Their Glebe Park pitch is unplayable due to the clay soil withholding the water. The postponed games have been mounting up. The SFA agreed to let them play home games at their derby rivals Forfar. Imagine the Forfar lads disgust when on Saturday the Brechin City club flag was flying proudly above their Station Park home. I work in Forfar and the local yokels an't happy. The Scottish football forum Pie and Bovril was about in meltdown with their greeting faces. Made my day.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

PaulB said:


> *That's Bianchi-coloured.* My wife loves it but there's too much optical confusion on the chest-icular area.


 
aha.. that's why I hate it so..............


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Mar 2013)

whoops. Fresh from securing a heroic draw against mighty New Zealand, the English football team are attempting to hold on to a heroic draw against the mighty Montenegro. 

How strange the words 'Glen Johnson' have on a person. One feels one's blood chill.....


----------



## Stephenite (26 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> England v Montenegro????
> 
> Looks more like Man Utd v Montenegro


 
Wish it was Utd. On more than one occasion Wellbeck, Rooney and Cleverley were attacking the Monty goal and everyone else waddling behind Carrick - probably because they didn't want to get out of their depth.

Stevie G should not have been on that pitch - he was a liability for the greater part of the game. But he did his usual trick of being good for ten minutes, and this time at the end of the match. Thus pencilling him in for the next game. He is past it. Like me.


----------



## Brandane (26 Mar 2013)

Ach well, Scotland got turned over by the mighty Serbia and with 2 points from 5 games cannot now qualify for Brazil. Quelle surprise .


----------



## Brandane (26 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2380972, member: 1314"]Have the ones who went over in '78 to Argentina returned yet? [/quote]

The players? They were back not long after they left, as usual . Willie Johnstone was home even earlier than the others!
The supporters; well apparently a number of them found a mutual attraction with the local ladies and are still out there.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Mar 2013)

just seen the highlights of the game tonight...id say the under 21's played better last night tbh


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Mar 2013)

Highlights?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Mar 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Highlights?


 
yeah...wayne rooneys


----------



## MarkF (27 Mar 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Wish it was Utd. On more than one occasion Wellbeck, Rooney and Cleverley were attacking the Monty goal and everyone else waddling behind Carrick - probably because they didn't want to get out of their depth.


 
Funny you should mention "waddling" & Rooney in the same sentence............

The best Rooney years are long gone, he filled out and he's now slow, with even s.l.o.w.e.r footwork. Should be dropped. Useless.
Cleverley, no idea what his game is about, like a worse Parker but with even less goal threat, I think Bradford City get add-on payments from his games so hope he keeps being chosen.
Wellbeck, I like him but don't like him looking for, and collecting, the ball in his own half, which is what he did, all game.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Mar 2013)

It's true that Rooney's best years are behind him, and he's slowed down, but pace was never his particular strength. He still has a quicker brain than most footballers - an ability to assess the situation very rapidly and put in the audacious long pass that splits the defence or the clever chip that exploits the goalkeeper's isolation. He's not as good as he was, and he was never as good as they said (he was never close to being a Messi or Van Persie), but he's probably still about as good as we've got. Which probably says quite a lot about why England have ever been and will ever be a second-rank football nation. We're lumpen, when all's said and done. Stout-hearted, but without finesse. (How telling that we should have to borrow a foreign word for that concept.)


----------



## bof (27 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> Funny you should mention "waddling" & Rooney in the same sentence............
> 
> The best Rooney years are long gone, he filled out and he's now slow, with even s.l.o.w.e.r footwork. Should be dropped. Useless.


 
Both me and Mrs Bof noticed he's lost a fair bit of weight recently and was looking less Shrek-like.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Mar 2013)

MarkF said:


> Funny you should mention "waddling" & Rooney in the same sentence............
> 
> The best Rooney years are long gone, he filled out and he's now slow, with even s.l.o.w.e.r footwork. Should be dropped. Useless.


 
16 goals in his last 20 games for club and country. Wish i was as s##t as him.


----------



## i hate hills (28 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I see that England are keeping up the tradition of having completely crappy looking goalkeepers jerseys.


And Scotland are keeping up the tradition of looking completely crappy


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2013)

1 - 0 defeat to Wigan today.
Drops us back into the relegation battle 

Come on you YELLOWS


----------



## mark st1 (30 Mar 2013)

Another cheeky 3 points for the Mighty Mancs. Not long left now gents


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Another cheeky 3 points for the Mighty Mancs. Not long left now gents


Yours to lose. But stop playing in blue - it's just wrong.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yours to lose. But stop playing in blue - it's just wrong.


 
Im not a fan of it either tbh i wont buy that kit for my nipper out of principle lol


----------



## Kies (30 Mar 2013)

Nor me .... They look like a very very very very good chelski side ;-)


----------



## mark st1 (30 Mar 2013)

O Neil is a goner. Strange these clubs that bin there managers so close to the end of the season when they are in trouble


----------



## Cress1968 (30 Mar 2013)

As a Geordie , the Mackems sacking their manager has a made a bad day better  now if they can just get relegated then I will be totally content


----------



## mark st1 (1 Apr 2013)

Seems us plastic mancs have got off lightly tonight  90 minutes of pure drivel imo. Chelsea were crap United were crapper. Hope the chavs go on to beat Man Shi*y in the semi's.


----------



## bof (1 Apr 2013)

That's QPR down I reckon - I cant see them making up 7 points in 7 games over Wigan, who have a game in hand. Sunderland look the best bet to go down with them and Reading, a terrible run of form and too late for a new manager to do anything meaningful this season.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Seems us plastic mancs have got off lightly tonight  90 minutes of pure drivel imo. Chelsea were crap United were crapper. Hope the chavs go on to beat Man Shi*y in the semi's.


Weren't they bad! I suppose Ba's goal and Cech's save were the only stand-out moments so, yes, United were crapper.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Weren't they bad! I suppose Ba's goal and Cech's save were the only stand-out moments so, yes, United were crapper.


 
Nani is not fit for the reserves atm  just hope we can continue our league form it would be an epic fail of all fails if we screw that up !


----------



## Spartak (2 Apr 2013)

Warnock gone !!!! Mighty Leeds managerless again ?
Job for Martin O'Neill ???


----------



## Chromatic (2 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> Warnock gone !!!! Mighty Leeds managerless again ?
> Job for Martin O'Neill ???


 
This made me smile, its a post from a Leeds Utd forum:

"I have been a manager for 33 years and these last 12 months have been the hardest. I have given it my best shot but, being honest, we haven't been good enough in the final third of the pitch." 

The first third hasn't been up to much, either. And the middle has been crap too, hasn't it Colin?


----------



## Kins (7 Apr 2013)

Great Spurs v Everton match. Huddlestone came on and actually looked good, first time in years......


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2013)

Don't write Sunderland off just yet Cress... now that the toughest games are past them.
The next one's a walk in the park [and sadly for them it may will be...]


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2013)

So that's QPHAHAHAHAHA and Reading down... who will join them?

That Remy goal is a bit special... and wtf was Taraabt doing.. if you are in a wall defending a free kick.. then defend it, don't turn your back and duck - muppet.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Apr 2013)

We didn't deserve to win that game and whilst Remy is special, the team performance today was poor and the table don't lie.

Rebuild Rangers! I think Fernandes is for real and I hope 'Arry stays on.

Better days to come, but today wasn't one of them and that's twice we've conceded in the dying minutes to 6-point opposition and explains why we're where we are.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2013)

It's more fun in the Championship anyway... it must be, look who's in it!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Apr 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> It's more fun in the Championship anyway... it must be, look who's in it!


 
Either way, I don't think we have much choice Archie!


----------



## mark st1 (7 Apr 2013)

Lets face it peeps this weekend has just been a build up to tomorrow nights beast of a game ! I fear for you now Monsieur Remmings i genuinely like QPR and i hope you come straight back up and if not this season then next the skank that is Wigan get what they deserve.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Lets face it peeps this weekend has just been a build up to tomorrow nights beast of a game ! I fear for you now Monsieur Remmings i genuinely like QPR and i hope you come straight back up and if not this season then next the skank that is Wigan get what they deserve.


 
They played well against us and took advantage of the pressure we were under...something that we couldn't do against the Villa when the (home) pressure was reversed a few weeks back. As I say, two six pointers undone by late goals.

Thanks anyway mate but like I said some time ago now, we're already done for and the most important bit is Fernandes pledging his future to the club...though I'll be gutted to see Remy move on...and less so about Samba but I'll be surprised if we fetch anymore than 3-4 mil...


----------



## Spartak (8 Apr 2013)

This thread is VERY quiet tonight ..... ?


BTW I think Stoke are looking dodgy could they fill the 3 relegation spot ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> This thread is VERY quiet tonight ..... ?
> 
> 
> BTW I think Stoke are looking dodgy could they fill the 3 relegation spot ?


 
Big match watching!


----------



## Spartak (8 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Big match watching!



It finished 45 minutes ago !


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2013)

M. Remings - I'm astonished that you want Redknapp to stay on, if only because his ability to spend money would test the patience of a state, let alone Tony Fernandes. 

I saw part of the Manchester Derby at the barber's - there being no finer place to watch a match. I was struck by the comparison between the City players and the United players - each City player was better than his United counterpart, and yet United are runaway leaders. Mancini is surely toast.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> This thread is VERY quiet tonight ..... ?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Apr 2013)

Ashley Young: why?

Also, why did septugenarian Giggs start against the gable end that is Toure?


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2013)

Man City were excellent, Man U poo. Reading gone, QPR, gone, Stoke or Villa for me to fill the last spot.

Big game for me tonight, Bradford City v Bristol Rovers, a win and we miraculously appear in the play off spots having looked mid-table dunces only 4 games ago. Another trip to Wembley? In Parky we trust!


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> Big game for me tonight, Bradford City v Bristol Rovers, a win and we miraculously appear in the play off spots having looked mid-table dunces only 4 games ago. Another trip to Wembley? In Parky we trust!



...... on the flip side Rovers have had a remarkable run since sacking Mark McGhee & replacing him with John Ward, a win tonight could see the 'Gas' knocking on the door of the play offs !!!


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> ...... on the flip side Rovers have had a remarkable run since sacking Mark McGhee & replacing him with John Ward, a win tonight could see the 'Gas' knocking on the door of the play offs !!!


 
A fantastic run, thought you were dead and buried at one point. However, we've no injury worries, our bench is quality and our team is stronger. At long last, it's started to perform as it can, just in time.


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

Dortmund V Malaga was a truly fantastic match, with Dortmund stealing it right at the end with two very late goals. I'm very glad I watched that and not the dead rubber that was Madrid V Gala. Dortmund are always good to watch.


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> A fantastic run, thought you were dead and buried at one point. However, we've no injury worries, our bench is quality and our team is stronger. At long last, it's started to perform as it can, just in time.


 
4 - 1 to the Bantams 

Well done & Good luck in the play offs, you deserve it - after such a great season !!!


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> 4 - 1 to the Bantams
> 
> Well done & Good luck in the play offs, you deserve it - after such a great season !!!


 
A very entertaining game, Rovers were too open, they had a right go but we are on top form now.


----------



## i hate hills (9 Apr 2013)

Big game in Brechin tonight. Local derby with the cousin marryers from Forfar. At the game with a workmate from Forfar. His mate says to him," got a bbq tomorrow ,the wifes auntie has died". My workmate says " a bbq? can you no just cremate her like normal folk do " Maybe a bit bad taste but everyone around us erupted with laughter. By the way the cousin marryers won 4-3.


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2013)

i hate hills said:


> Big game in Brechin tonight. Local derby with the cousin marryers from Forfar. At the game with a workmate from Forfar. His mate says to him," got a bbq tomorrow ,the wifes auntie has died". My workmate says " a bbq? can you no just cremate her like normal folk do " Maybe a bit bad taste but everyone around us erupted with laughter. By the way the cousin marryers won 4-3.




Forfar Four !


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Dortmund V Malaga was a truly fantastic match, with Dortmund stealing it right at the end with two very late goals. I'm very glad I watched that and not the dead rubber that was Madrid V Gala. Dortmund are always good to watch.


well, the Madrid - Galatasaray game was a complete corker - a real antidote to the usual sterile CL stuff. At one point it really did look as if Galatasaray might pull it off.


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> well, the Madrid - Galatasaray game was a complete corker - a real antidote to the usual sterile CL stuff. At one point it really did look as if Galatasaray might pull it off.


 
Really? Ronaldo scored after 8 mins to make the score 4-0 on aggregate did he not? I know there were goals but to win gala would have needed 5 uncontested to win the tie. They were never really going to do that. Dortmund V Malaga was really a contest that no-one knew who would win and an interesting battle between two teams of very different backgrounds. One owned by a Qatari sheikh who looked like they might not even be allowed to enter this competition due to financial "irregularities" and the German team half owned by the fans who develop such good young players and play such good football in front of 80k fans a week who pay peanuts compared to the premier league. A real model for the rest of European football. Unlike Real Madrid, who are being investigated again this week for their tacit state sponsorship


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Apr 2013)

at 72 minutes, Galatasaray had scored three and looked unstoppable. Madrid could hardly get it out of their own half. Drogba had one disallowed (fairly) for offside and he was rampaging around making the Madrid defence look callow.

Even Roy Keane was impressed.


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

Fair enough - you watched the game and I didn't. On paper it looked like an insurmountable task after Ronaldo had got that away goal after 8 minutes and I focused my attentions on Dortmund V Malaga. But when you are watching you can get drawn into the drama of it all and think that anything is possible.

For me the Dortmund match was the more interesting encounter even regardless of scorelines though. Klopp has taken them a long way. I am fascinated to see just how far he will take them in the end.


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

The President of Malaga CF has accused UEFA of racism following their exit:

https://twitter.com/ANAALThani

I wouldn't normally post twitter quotes but that is a verified account.

Dortmund's winning goal was offside but to say that was racism is ridiculous. It seems these kind of accusations are being thrown around a lot lately.

EDIT: Link to BBC article regarding racism allegations, included in case he deletes his tweets:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22087218


----------



## MarkF (10 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Dortmund's winning goal was offside but to say that was racism is ridiculous. It seems these kind of accusations are being thrown around a lot lately.


 
I'd say one of the "strangest" decisions I've ever seen in an important game, several Dortmund players were clearly offside for the cross, how could so many be missed? Worse, the scorer was offside seconds later, in full view of the linesman and ref, no wonder Malaga were upset!


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

Yes it was one of the "strangest" I've seen too and probably the worst performance by officials since Ovrebo at the bridge in 2009.

It's hard to believe Scottish officials would take a bribe but I can't say I'm 100% confident there's not some outside influence there. Dortmund are the darlings of the football world right now and the apple of UEFA's eye as they are seen as a role model for other clubs, while Malaga are a Qatari owned sugar daddy club that has had financial "irregularities" that have got them in trouble with UEFA and for a time it looked like they could be in serious financial trouble.

Perhaps no-one at UEFA implicitly said to favour Dortmund but it must be in the back of the referee's mind at least. You wouldn't want to be the referee that gave a decision Malaga's way incorrectly and knocked Dortmund out. You'd probably never officiate a big game again. Then again it wasn't exactly a borderline decision!


----------



## 2bluegp (10 Apr 2013)

http://nimga.com/m/DSw0J.gif


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Apr 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> M. Remings - I'm astonished that you want Redknapp to stay on, if only because his ability to spend money would test the patience of a state, let alone Tony Fernandes.
> 
> I saw part of the Manchester Derby at the barber's - there being no finer place to watch a match. I was struck by the comparison between the City players and the United players - each City player was better than his United counterpart, and yet United are runaway leaders. Mancini is surely toast.


 
Sorry Dell, didn't see this earlier.

I'd have to say that Mark Hughes wasted the most amount of money. Warnock in our first season back in Babylon, never got the players he wanted due to the late takeover from respective scumbags Bernie Ecclestone and Flavio Briatore. By the time Fernandes was in charge of the club, the summer transfer was nearly over.

Come his inevitable sacking that first Xmas - 2011 - Mark Hughes took over and wasted just a bit of money. Because we escaped on goal difference he was then given the best chance yet afforded any QPR manager in the last 15 or so years to build a great squad and instead he set about buying crap and decimating the existing structure already there - never a good idea when it comes to balance in a squad.

With a great start to this season - what was it 17 games without a win, he was rightfully sacked leaving 'Arry to do business in the seller's market which is the January transfer window, and I truly believe he had no choice and knew he was taking a gamble. Is Samba worth £12 mil? No. Is Loic Remy worth £8mil? Yes. The rest are likely to be the choice of Mark Hughes - people like Zamora, Jung Si Park and a whole host of others who I think would struggle in the Championship - useless as they've been..


----------



## MarkF (11 Apr 2013)

How do QPR actually get rid of this expensive deadwood? I assume Remy & Samba have clauses, having said that Samba must now be worth 50% of what QPR paid, this may be offset by the increase in Remy's value. But many others, they won't be ale to give them away on their present contracts.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Apr 2013)

hawkeye for premier league


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2013)

Sad day for The Blades...Danny Wilson gone.
Bring back Warnock! He'll get us up!


----------



## mark st1 (11 Apr 2013)

Chelsea seem to be our only European hope for this season then. Adebayors penalty


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2013)

No disrespect to Brad Friedel, but you just knew once it went to penalties, that he wouldn't have the agility to make any meaningful saves.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Apr 2013)

That last spurs penalty was laughable...you just knew he was going to miss it as soon as he walked up...there is a difference between confidence and couldn't give a ****


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> That last spurs penalty was laughable...you just knew he was going to miss it as soon as he walked up...there is a difference between confidence and couldn't give a ****


 

Thought the same.. pathetic by Adebeyor.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2013)

Adebayor is a waste of space. He has been for years and it beggars belief why clubs buy/loan him.


----------



## MarkF (12 Apr 2013)

Poor old Adebayor, I thought they were 2 good games of football and Basel were the better team in both, they thoroughly deserved to go through.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22107062

Hopefully this will lead to a change in our fortunes


----------



## MarkF (12 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hopefully this will lead to a change in our fortunes


 
Hopefully it won't.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> Hopefully it won't.


 

+1


----------



## Typhon (12 Apr 2013)

I found this quite interesting. Someone's obtained Manchester United's actual attendance figures from GMP (freedom of information request). United have pretty much sold out (70k+ tickets) every game this season apart from one domestic cup game but only once during the entire season have they had an attendance of more than 70,000 despite having a capacity of over 75,000.

Their attendance has been as low as 46k in the Champions League and 59k in the Premier League. Despite selling over 70k tickets for both games. That's an awful lot of people not making the trip! Especially when you consider a lot of people will give away their tickets to friends if they can't go, or sell them on sites such as viagogo.

They're going to publish Chelsea, Arsenal, City and Liverpool's figures next month. It'll be interesting to see how they compare - I can't imagine there is quite that level of absenteeism though.

http://redsaway.com/2013/04/revealed-how-many-people-actually-go-to-old-trafford/#more-3281


----------



## mark st1 (12 Apr 2013)

United stopped using any outside ticket agents from the start of this season. All tickets that wernt going to be used had to be given back to the club who would sell them at face value instead of the extra £25 odd that the thieves at Viagogo used to charge per ticket. I should imagine thats cost them a few spectators but thats quite a difference in them figures . On the times ive been even on Champions League nights there sure as shoot aint been 30+k seats empty though.


----------



## geo (12 Apr 2013)

I'm sure Mark will correct me if I'm wrong,but my understanding is the Utd ST holders have to buy cup competition tickets when they buy there ST's, whether they attend cup games is irrelevant the club will use the sold tickets as the attendance as it reflects better on the club. Other clubs adopt a similar policy but not quits as brutal as Utd's approach.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Apr 2013)

geo said:


> I'm sure Mark will correct me if I'm wrong,but my understanding is the Utd ST holders have to buy cup competition tickets when they buy there ST's, whether they attend cup games is irrelevant the club will use the sold tickets as the attendance as it reflects better on the club. Other clubs adopt a similar policy but not quits as brutal as Utd's approach.


 
Correct the money gets deducted from your bank account weather you go or not iirc or you can opt out of all cup games at the start of the season and take your chances of getting a ticket for the games if they progress to the later stages (a good choice if you opted out this season though ).


----------



## geo (12 Apr 2013)

I thought as much mark, a matter of time before we go the same way just got my st renewal and for next season at least cup comps remain optional I guess when / if we ever get back in champions league that may change


----------



## mark st1 (12 Apr 2013)

Its a bit of a con imo i know we shouldn't really expect any less in this day and age but that can add at least a few hundred quid on to a season ticket. The only thing ive found a bit of a cheek this season is you have to become a member to buy a ticket regardless of if you go to 1 or 10 games. So thats £30 before you've even started.


----------



## i hate hills (12 Apr 2013)

Roll on Saturday. Another Angus derby to look forward to. You may recall Tuesday night saw the cousin marryers from Forfar defeat the mighty Brechin City 4-3 at the Glebe. Well tomorrow we play our second derby in a week when we "welcome" the SMOKIE bar stewards from Arbroath to the Camp Nou Glebe. Ourselves , Forfar and Arbroath are all vying to make the Second Division playoffs so a win for City is vital. Three points for Brechin tomorrow would probs just about seal it but this could also help the cousin marryers if Arbroath leave empty handed.With Sky Sports not covering the game the normally stay at home armchair fans should help swell the attendance. Come on City ....................................................please.


----------



## PaulB (13 Apr 2013)

Maz said:


> No disrespect to Brad Friedel, but you just knew once it went to penalties, that he wouldn't have the agility to make any meaningful saves.


Brad Friedel? I'm mildly impressed.


----------



## MarkF (13 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Its a bit of a con imo i know we shouldn't really expect any less in this day and age but that can add at least a few hundred quid on to a season ticket. The only thing ive found a bit of a cheek this season is you have to become a member to buy a ticket regardless of if you go to 1 or 10 games. So thats £30 before you've even started.


 
I didn't know this, you *have* to buy tickets for games you don't want to go to and you *have* to pay £30 to able to purchase anything? Incredible! I wouldn't go, I'd go to FC United or Stockport for my football, they are taking the p.i.s.s out of you.


----------



## Haitch (13 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> I'd go to FC United or Stockport for my football.


 
I had a look at Stockport's website the other week and they were asking SIXTEEN POUNDS a ticket! In the Conference! Is this normal? My season ticket for Utrecht in the Dutch Eredivisie works out at about ten pounds a match, and we're in posh seats.


----------



## MarkF (13 Apr 2013)

Alan H said:


> I had a look at Stockport's website the other week and they were asking SIXTEEN POUNDS a ticket! In the Conference! Is this normal? My season ticket for Utrecht in the Dutch Eredivisie works out at about ten pounds a match, and we're in posh seats.


 
But that's season ticket match cost, not really comparable, it's £11 per match with an ST. Bradford City are pretty creative, my ST works out at £10 per game, but we do have 23 home games in L2. There is also a "Flexi-card", it costs £50 and fans can go to as many or as few games as they choose at £10, it also gives the same rights for cup tickets as an ST.

Match day cost is £20, the clubs have to charge the same rate for home and away fans, I'd say that is the average walk up cost in L2.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2013)

About time we won!


----------



## Haitch (13 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> But that's season ticket match cost, not really comparable,


 

Yes, I realise that and, besides, I made a mistake in my calculation. A Utrecht ST at a more accurate conversion rate and without cup games works out at about 13 pounds per 90 minutes. But still and all, 16 quid for a Conference match (Hyde charge the same) seems like a lot of dosh to me.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2013)

Alan H said:


> Yes, I realise that and, besides, I made a mistake in my calculation. A Utrecht ST at a more accurate conversion rate and without cup games works out at about 13 pounds per 90 minutes. But still and all, 16 quid for a Conference match (Hyde charge the same) seems like a lot of dosh to me.


 

Ticket prices for Conference pyramid (Premier, North & South) football are a set price for all clubs.


----------



## Winnershsaint (13 Apr 2013)

Just dropped in at a mate's house on way back from St Mary's. Saints tinted glasses aside. How can Hammers fans watch that week in week out?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2013)

Winnershsaint said:


> Just dropped in at a mate's house on way back from St Mary's. Saints tinted glasses aside. How can Hammers fans watch that week in week out?


 

They're used to many, many years of it.


----------



## Get In The Van (13 Apr 2013)

coming from 3 nil down to win 4-3 and getting to our 2nd Scottish cup final in a row.
Only Hibs can do it the hard way! Meet Celtic in final and we're guaranteed euro football next season......well at least the diddy round where we'll meet some team of German mechanics in the 2nd round qualifers and get humped!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Apr 2013)

Looks like Millwal; fans are letting themselves down..


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Apr 2013)

what is wrong with these morons????


----------



## mark st1 (13 Apr 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> what is wrong with these morons????


 
Whats happening im not rich enough for ESPN was the game any good ?


----------



## on the road (13 Apr 2013)

Same old Millwall


----------



## mark st1 (13 Apr 2013)

Is anyone going to elaborate on these comments ?


----------



## Spartak (13 Apr 2013)

Wigan in Europa League next season ???


----------



## mark st1 (13 Apr 2013)

Now i see what the fuss is about. Friendly bunch arnt they


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2013)

Last ruck I had at football was with Millwall fans.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Last ruck I had at football was with Millwall fans.


 
Details.........


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Details.........


 

tell you when I see you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2013)

I reckon SE London got a bad exchange. Arsenal went north, Miwwwoww came south.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon SE London got a bad exchange. Arsenal went north, Miwwwoww came south.


 
Id say that you would have been farked either way !


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Apr 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Looks like Millwal; fans are letting themselves down..


it may be more complicated than that. Millwall sold tickets far more tickets than they have regular punters. Some of them to Palace fans.


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Now i see what the fuss is about. Friendly bunch arnt they



These are west ham fans by the looks of it, plenty of claret and blue.

I've been on a coach bricked by millwall fans back in the day, particularly galling considering my dad supported them.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Apr 2013)

They arnt fans whichever badge they wear. They are simply thugs. 
Scum.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Apr 2013)

Just seen the during the match scenes on the highlights. Pretty poor show


----------



## on the road (14 Apr 2013)

Millwall supporters blaming everyone but themselves, "it was West Ham supporters", "it was Chelsea supporters", "it was Crystal Palace supporters". Until they admit they have a hooligan problem they won't be able to rid themselves of their hooligan element and they'll always have a reputation for crowd trouble, talk about sticking your head in the sand.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Apr 2013)

Thankfully they wont be at the final.

There was talk about banning Millwall from the FA cup until they sort this out....seems a plan to me.

I wonder how many white vans were in the car park yesterday.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> They arnt fans whichever badge they wear. They are simply thugs.
> Scum.


I agree that they are indeed thugs, and have no place in football. I just was making the point that that video, although labelled as millwall vs Wigan, is in fact west ham fans rioting before their game against millwall a couple of seasons ago - a poor choice to make such a point about millwall. Getting facts right makes a point stronger.

Every club in the country has got it's share of knobheads who want to have a bit of a ruck, to think otherwise is just as ostrich like as the quoted millwall fans blaming everyone else(fwiw I heard about west ham fans trying to buy tickets for the Wigan end on Friday). Millwalls problem is they have that reputation that probably attracts said knobheads who know that they'll get some "fun" if they stick with them and thus it perpetuates the problem. As for solutions? What is suggested? Life bans for said fans? That won't work, I used to work with a Chelsea fan who was banned from every ground in the country and had a restraining order from being within a set distance of Stamford bridge - he still got to games.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Apr 2013)

I dunno mate....maybe a criminal record check on each online ticket sale?
Shame it's come to this....but for the most part football has cleaned up its act....at the Amex in Brighton it couldn't be more family friendly and safe...and 'Im in the north stand behind the goal...sure a bit of yelling etc....that's all part of the fun...but Ive never seen a fight or even anyone being verbally abusive to a fellow supporter....erm....palace players excluded of course lol!


----------



## i hate hills (14 Apr 2013)

2-0 to Brechin with a team ravaged by injuries and suspension. Arbroath all over us first half . Second period different story as City came into it more. Not a classic derby but these are the days when 3 points are more important than performance. Double header against Albion Rovers next who are at the foot of the table, we are not quite there yet regarding the playoffs but hopefully sort that out soon. Nice to see the minutes silence for our former groundsman Sye Laing was perfectly observed by both sets of fans. Well done everyone.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I dunno mate....maybe a criminal record check on each online ticket sale?
> Shame it's come to this....but for the most part football has cleaned up its act....at the Amex in Brighton it couldn't be more family friendly and safe...and 'Im in the north stand behind the goal...sure a bit of yelling etc....that's all part of the fun...but Ive never seen a fight or even anyone being verbally abusive to a fellow supporter....erm....palace players excluded of course lol!


I think one thing you find is that you don't see it, Brighton were fourth in the number of football related arrests in 11-12 behind Leeds, Birmingham and millwall. All of whom have reputations. For those millwall 'fans' yesterday was their cup final, their chance to get maximum publicity and kudos in their crap world.

One of the weird things is, I went to most of my matches in the so called dark ages of the 80s. These days I have little enthusiasm for going that much, it all seems so corporate, sterile and dull (not to mention hideously expensive) that I've only really enjoyed the odd non-league game.


----------



## Haitch (14 Apr 2013)

Half time: 4-0 down (incl. two penalties and an own goal), two players sent off and the reserve keeper between the sticks.


----------



## PaulB (14 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I think one thing you find is that you don't see it, Brighton were fourth in the number of football related arrests in 11-12 behind Leeds, Birmingham and millwall. All of whom have reputations. For those millwall 'fans' yesterday was their cup final, their chance to get maximum publicity and kudos in their crap world.
> 
> One of the weird things is, I went to most of my matches in the so called dark ages of the 80s. These days I have little enthusiasm for going that much, it all seems so corporate, sterile and dull (not to mention hideously expensive) that I've only really enjoyed the odd non-league game.


 
We have a real nitty-gritty problem in the post now. For the previous 30-odd years since I've had two season tickets at Anfield, our renewals went out in late-May/June to be paid by mid-July. Not now, oh no! The new owners have re-priced the stadium meaning fans in the block fewer than 6 seats from us have a £60 increase over the higher-than inflation price of ours and I was shocked to receive my renewals TWO WEEKS AGO! They have to be paid by mid May! That's sooner than mid July so what's going on there? 

My son tells me he's not renewing so I'd have to go to the games on my own or find a regular travelling companion to have the other ticket. It's 50/50 as to whether I'll join the numbers not renewing which would have been unthinkable to me up to last season, but not any more. It's not the money, it's the inconvenience and the messing around in KO times and days that bother me.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2013)

If I was up there Paul I'd have your hand off (about a quarter of my matches in the late 80s were at anfield, when my neighbour would take me).


----------



## PaulB (14 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> If I was up there Paul I'd have your hand off (about a quarter of my matches in the late 80s were at anfield, when my neighbour would take me).


I've been to about a thousand and although I might think I could do without it - think about all the free time, mainly - I don't know how I'd cope with a dramatic change like this would be. I've been going for almost fifty years now and it's part of the fabric of my life. Had all the dramatic changes come at once, I'd have quit years ago but when they are drip-drip like they have been, you adapt to it and become accustomed. Win or lose is immaterial to me; I'd support them in the lowest divisions but when we are treated as nothing more than a source of revenue and given nothing back - other than the right to sit in the same seat for 19 home games a season and first-choice on aways, cup games etc - it starts to really get on your nerves. So it's quandary time for me right now. A real dial Emma.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2013)

PaulB said:


> We have a real nitty-gritty problem in the post now. For the previous 30-odd years since I've had two season tickets at Anfield, our renewals went out in late-May/June to be paid by mid-July. Not now, oh no! The new owners have re-priced the stadium meaning fans in the block fewer than 6 seats from us have a £60 increase over the higher-than inflation price of ours and I was shocked to receive my renewals TWO WEEKS AGO! They have to be paid by mid May! That's sooner than mid July so what's going on there?
> 
> My son tells me he's not renewing so I'd have to go to the games on my own or find a regular travelling companion to have the other ticket. It's 50/50 as to whether I'll join the numbers not renewing which would have been unthinkable to me up to last season, but not any more. It's not the money, *it's the inconvenience and the messing around in KO times and days that bother me*.


 
This was the main reason why I didn't renew my season ticket.


----------



## G3CWI (14 Apr 2013)

Torres: is that a carbon mask?


----------



## MarkF (14 Apr 2013)

It's back to the '80's weekend!I was at Chesterfield yesterday, their "stewards" were thugs, they were (obviously) doormen/security blokes. Stand on the goal line and watch the ground empty, or, get close and hope it kicks off? Like they were hoping all day.

http://telly.com/ENN8K1?sg=1


----------



## sickboyblue (14 Apr 2013)

We're doing the poznan at wem-ber-lee.. (again)!!!


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> It's back to the '80's weekend!I was at Chesterfield yesterday, their "stewards" were thugs, they were (obviously) doormen/security blokes. Stand on the goal line and watch the ground empty, or, get close and hope it kicks off? Like they were hoping all day.
> 
> http://telly.com/ENN8K1?sg=1


Where the other 3/4s of my matches were of course. Mind you, still not been to the new ground, it's just not the same, can't even swap ends at half time....


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2013)

This doesn't surprise me one bit:
http://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comm..._30man_fight_in_the_stands_during_the/c9elwq1


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Apr 2013)

Yeah..torres...whats with the mask? broken nose?? he looks like Zorro


----------



## MarkF (14 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Where the other 3/4s of my matches were of course. Mind you, still not been to the new ground, it's just not the same, can't even swap ends at half time....


 
It's a souless, drab & dreary stadium, like Shrewsbury's or Colchester's, they are so dispiriting, I know Saltergate was a dump but it was a quintessentially British lower league footie dump and I miss it.  The only new ground that I've been do that had some in-built identity was Rotherham's.


----------



## Spartak (14 Apr 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Yeah..torres...whats with the mask? broken nose?? he looks like Zorro


 
Shame he's not as accurate as Zorro


----------



## RoyPSB (14 Apr 2013)

Seems to have been a bit of a weekend for the neanderthals.

Pompey brought the scummiest away support I've seen in years to Brentford on Saturday. Really hateful, including the women.


----------



## outlash (15 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Now i see what the fuss is about. Friendly bunch arnt they




This has got nothing to do with the semi final, they're West Ham fans for starters and it was taken in Green Street outside Queen's Market, inbetween Upton Park and the tube station. Still no excuse though...


Tony.


----------



## Minotier (15 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> The only new ground that I've been do that had some in-built identity was Rotherham's.


You sir are a prince amongst men! Thank you.
But I still miss Millmoor.


----------



## MarkF (15 Apr 2013)

Minotier said:


> You sir are a prince amongst men! Thank you.
> But I still miss Millmoor.


 
But at least it's still there. I liked it too but the New York is a good looking stadium, inside and out, though on my visit I got covered in concrete dust, they could have sealed the stuff! Are you going to Bradford tomorrow? If so, I would go for an "in and out" visit, there will be trouble around VP for sure.


----------



## Minotier (15 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> But at least it's still there. I liked it too but the New York is a good looking stadium, inside and out, though on my visit I got covered in concrete dust, they could have sealed the stuff! Are you going to Bradford tomorrow? If so, I would go for an "in and out" visit, there will be trouble around VP for sure.


It was having to have generators for the leccie that made me smile. Still cannot believe we got one built. Hated Don Valley!!
I am working tomorrow so no show at Bradford, should be a good game both need points. Always a tad hairy getting in and out anyway fella. Enjoy if you go and keep your wits about you!


----------



## mark st1 (15 Apr 2013)

outlash said:


> This has got nothing to do with the semi final, they're West Ham fans for starters and it was taken in Green Street outside Queen's Market, inbetween Upton Park and the tube station. Still no excuse though...
> 
> 
> Tony.


 
If you check the title of the video its what came up on you tube apolagies for my error but it wasnt intentional.


----------



## outlash (15 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> If you check the title of the video its what came up on you tube apolagies for my error but it wasnt intentional.


 
No apology needed, you wasn't to know. I spent the first 30 years of my life in and around that part of the world so I know it very well. Although the claret & blue shirts... .


Tony.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Apr 2013)

outlash said:


> Although the claret & blue shirts... .


 
My epic fail


----------



## outlash (15 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> My epic fail


 
lol, although I should mention that my parents used to run a shop round the corner from the Boelyn and the only time they shut on a Saturday was when West Ham played Millwall one season in the old Div.1. 

I should also point out that being a Spurs fan, I was very popular at school as you can imagine. Luckily I was a decent sprinter!


Tony.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Apr 2013)

Nice one Spurts 3 points tomorrow and its in the bag.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2013)

Brian Kidd will take some stick this week.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Apr 2013)

postman said:


> Brian Kidd will take some stick this week.


 
I should imagine Mr Tevez might get a bit aswel . And hopefully with Manchini sulking David Prat  Platt will have to give one of his conceited press conferences where he refuses to admit he has a team full of mercenaries. Slap Head hanger on.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Apr 2013)

For all his brilliance and it pains me to say that Surez has got some skills !He does make some ridiculous decisions. He has just bitten another player . What goes through his head sometimes ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2013)

Suarez looks like he's got an appetite for this game.


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2013)

It was only a nibble but they'll make a meal of it.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Apr 2013)

Its a shame as he can be a fangtastic player.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2013)

Gutted with that result.

What a foul creature that Suarez is - if any LFC supporter thinks highly of this man then you are as vile as he is.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Apr 2013)

Seems the officials error enabled Suarez "the Canibal" to come back and bite Chelsea. 2 very good games this afternoon though.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (21 Apr 2013)

Good win for Stanley on Saturday. League status guaranteed for another season.


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2013)

The bite was great, all kids will be talking about it in school tomorrow. Where would footie be without contentious incidents? 

I thought it was very funny, he's not biting, he's gnawing manically like a crazed zombie.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Its a shame as he can be a fangtastic player.


 
Agreed - but he is absolute scum. I respect LFC and we have had some great tussles over the years but what Suarez did today was despicable. LFC should dump him quick.


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2013)

Love Suarez. Rather him than 100 pampered couldn't care less alternatives. Gets kicked more than anyone else and comes back fighting every time. Gives his all every minute of every game. Love his attitude. Stick that one up your spokeydokey


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2013)

Mate if you really believe that you are 100% a half-wit.

If you truly think that is good for LFC then you are a total moron. And if you support them then I despair.


----------



## Kies (21 Apr 2013)

Can someone call the RSPCA .... a rabid dog is loose @ anfield. Goes by the name of Luis


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mate if you really believe that you are 100% a half-wit.
> 
> If you truly think that is good for LFC then you are a total moron. And if you support them then I despair.


Despair away.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Apr 2013)

RedRider said:


> Love Suarez. Rather him than 100 pampered couldn't care less alternatives. Gets kicked more than anyone else and comes back fighting every time. Gives his all every minute of every game. Love his attitude. Stick that one up your spokeydokey


 
Nobber.


----------



## Kies (21 Apr 2013)

RedRider said:


> Love Suarez. Rather him than 100 pampered couldn't care less alternatives. Gets kicked more than anyone else and comes back fighting every time. Gives his all every minute of every game. Love his attitude. Stick that one up your spokeydokey



Are you really defending Suarez? Last time it was racism,this time it's cannibalism ...... The guy is a liability for Liverpool. Think about the reputation of the club!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2013)

RedRider said:


> Despair away.


 
Actually I do feel sorry for you - you've just made one of the most idiotic remarks ever on this thread (possibly the whole forum) and you have the arrogance that only the truly stupid can possess to come back and make that remark.

Tbh I'd go find a hole, hide in it for a few days and try to seek some enlightenment and then try and emerge a better person.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> Are you really defending Suarez? Last time it was racism,this time it's cannibalism ...... The guy is a liability for Liverpool. Think about the reputation of the club!


 
He was banned for 7 games whilst playing for Ajax for doing the same thing.


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> Are you really defending Suarez? Last time it was racism,this time it's cannibalism ...... The guy is a liability for Liverpool. Think about the reputation of the club!


I'm defending him. One of THE most committed footballers I've ever had the pleasure to watch. The fact that people get their little panties twisted is not a problem for me.
Did you see the Ajax of Amsterdam fans turn out in their tens of thousands to thank him for his time with them? Hardly an unsophisticated set of supporters. The same will be true at Liverpool and the more half truths and hypocricies spill from the lips of opposing supporters about him the greater the support will be. If you don't get that then you don't get football.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Apr 2013)

my favourite biting story.......
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1370723/posts


----------



## 2bluegp (21 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I should imagine Mr Tevez might get a bit aswel . And hopefully with Manchini sulking David Prat  Platt will have to give one of his conceited press conferences where he refuses to admit he has a team full of mercenaries. Slap Head hanger on.


 Of course all Utd's players play for free don't they...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2013)

RedRider said:


> I'm defending him. One of THE most committed footballers I've ever had the pleasure to watch. The fact that people get their little panties twisted is not a problem for me.
> Did you see the Ajax of Amsterdam fans turn out in their tens of thousands to thank him for his time with them? Hardly an unsophisticated set of supporters. The same will be true at Liverpool and the more half truths and hypocricies spill from the lips of opposing supporters about him the greater the support will be. If you don't get that then you don't get football.


 
OK RedRider - I'll leave it there. If you are condoning biting in football then that's your call. It's a free world.


----------



## Monsieur (21 Apr 2013)

Lincoln still in blue square premier


----------



## Kies (21 Apr 2013)

RedRider said:


> I'm defending him. One of THE most committed footballers I've ever had the pleasure to watch. The fact that people get their little panties twisted is not a problem for me.
> Did you see the Ajax of Amsterdam fans turn out in their tens of thousands to thank him for his time with them? Hardly an unsophisticated set of supporters. The same will be true at Liverpool and the more half truths and hypocricies spill from the lips of opposing supporters about him the greater the support will be. If you don't get that then you don't get football.



So a team player that brings his club into disrepute is good for the club?
A player that will hopefully be banned just as he is needed the most and as a result will miss out on European football is good for the club?
A player that shows such disrepect to fellow players (racists remarks and now biting) is good for your club?
Many players are just as committed at Liverpool such as Gerrard & Carragher .....

Yes you are right ..... I have much to learn about football !


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> OK RedRider - I'll leave it there. If you are condoning biting in football then that's your call. It's a free world.


Spokey, I'm not condoning biting and btw people who chuck around words like 'scum' are always somewhere between ignorant and unpleasant.


----------



## RedRider (21 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> So a team player that brings his club into disrepute is good for the club?
> A player that will hopefully be banned just as he is needed the most and as a result will miss out on European football is good for the club?
> A player that shows such disrepect to fellow players (racists remarks and now biting) is good for your club?
> Many players are just as committed at Liverpool such as Gerrard & Carragher .....
> ...


FYI, when you go to a panto the bloke who plays the villain is not really evil even tho everyone boos


----------



## Kies (21 Apr 2013)

I hope he does get banned and takes up Chistmas Pantomime ..... 101 Dalmations would be a great start


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2013)

@potsy
Oh dear


----------



## PaulB (21 Apr 2013)

'nuff respect to the Chelsea fans at the game today. They (the vast majority anyway) applauded the tributes given to that great woman, Anne Williams and applauded the blind kids taking penalties at half time. Showed some true class. I have to admit, I was gone before the incident everyone's talking about so can't and won't comment until I've seen it. I also have to say that Mata is some player! He looks different class to anyone else out there today but just because they've got oodles of spondoodles and can buy the best players won't mean anything unless you have someone who can manage them into a coherent whole. The best individual players are meaningless, the best TEAM are (usually) unbeatable.


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @potsy
> Oh dear


The only way is up, hopefully


----------



## Inertia (21 Apr 2013)

PaulB said:


> 'nuff respect to the Chelsea fans at the game today. They (the vast majority anyway) applauded the tributes given to that great woman, Anne Williams and applauded the blind kids taking penalties at half time. Showed some true class.


That's really good to hear. Well done chelsea fans.


----------



## Spartak (21 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Agreed - but he is absolute scum. I respect LFC and we have had some great tussles over the years but what Suarez did today was despicable. LFC should dump him quick.


 
If Liverpool can get a good price for him this summer I believe Rodgers will get rid sell him !


----------



## on the road (21 Apr 2013)

I see all the Chelsea supporters are getting their knickers in a twist


----------



## Durian (22 Apr 2013)

One comment I saw. "Whilst Suarez stays at LFC this will be his only way of tasting Champions League success".


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2013)

What a load of poo! I can recall several biting incidents in rugby union, a sport I don't even follow, as well as fouls that make Suraez's bite appear a tickle.

It's is indeed very nice that Liverpool fans were afforded the opportunity by the opposition fans to have t.h.e.i.r remembrance respected. Will this be a reciprocal arrangement in the future?


----------



## outlash (22 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> What a load of poo! I can recall several biting incidents in rugby union, a sport I don't even follow, as well as fouls that make Suraez's bite appear a tickle.


 
Which is why Football is the gentleman's game played by hooligans and Rugby is the hooligan's game played by gentlemen . Meanwhile Spurs surprised me by turning over city, AVB earnt his money with those subs and tactical changes. I thought it was going to be a draw all day.


Tony.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Apr 2013)

If Sunderland lose to Astion Villa the race to the bottom will get really tense.


----------



## RoyPSB (22 Apr 2013)

Any Donny fans on here?

Huge game at Griffin Park next Saturday - winner goes up! Come on you Bees!


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2013)

outlash said:


> Which is why Football is the gentleman's game played by hooligans and Rugby is the hooligan's game played by gentlemen . Meanwhile Spurs surprised me by turning over city, AVB earnt his money with those subs and tactical changes. I thought it was going to be a draw all day.


 
What goal by Defoe! Talking about our mischievous "biter", the Defoe/Mascherano incident was exactly the same, a player bit an opponent, the ref saw, but not clearly enough to determine exactly what had happened so under FA rules, no retrospective action could be taken. I hope there is not a different rule for dirty foreigners?

Donny have bottled it, that will be a cracking game.


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Its a shame as he can be a fangtastic player.


Ain't that the tooth.


----------



## outlash (22 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> What goal by Defoe! Talking about our mischievous "biter", the Defoe/Mascherano incident was exactly the same, a player bit an opponent, the ref saw, but not clearly enough to determine exactly what had happened so under FA rules, no retrospective action could be taken. I hope there is not a different rule for dirty foreigners?
> 
> Donny have bottled it, that will be a cracking game.


 
Indeed, Defoe is no angel but I think that was a one off (the amount of stick he still gets from West Ham 'fans' is ridiculous) IMO Suarez is another case, he's got history and it probably won't be the last time either. 

What made me laugh is if you watched the game, you'd see what the subs did to change the game yet Hansen's 'analysis' on MOTD2 was how great Bale was and nothing else. 


Tony.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Apr 2013)

RVP. wow


----------



## Spartak (22 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> RVP. wow


 
33 minutes Hat - Trick


----------



## mark st1 (22 Apr 2013)

Hope someone has sent a taxi over to the noisy neighbors to get OUR trophy back. I should imagine it might need rinsing out with Detol first though.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Apr 2013)




----------



## Stephenite (22 Apr 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (22 Apr 2013)

okay. I'm going to say it. 

I ABSOLUTELY ADORE LUIS SUAREZ!!!!

Premiership football is so riddled with hypocrisy, so corrupt, so wildly removed from anything that might be considered a game for young people to play for enjoyment's sake, that it's a joy to see someone who sees it for what it is. All the shirt-tugging, all the raking studs down the back of the calf, all the claiming throw-ins, all the mugging for the ref - Suarez simply dispenses with etiquette and gets straight down to business.

And he's the best player in England. Very few players (I can think of Berbatov, van Persie, Mata, Michu) would have attempted that cross against Chelsea, or, indeed, have had the imagination to think of doing it. Suarez pulls that kind of stuff off all the time. At the beginning of the season Liverpool were, well, ordinary, and he alone, gave them respectability - he never, ever stopped trying to do the impossible. And......sometimes he succeeded.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcF2gk2pnUI


----------



## Stephenite (22 Apr 2013)

Gave them respectability?!


----------



## mark st1 (22 Apr 2013)

I agree with a Chelsea fan  it is a horrible back stabbing business made worse by the over paid idiots that fail to realize they are not Sunday league players and that if they pick there nose it will be caught on camera and beamed around the world in seconds. Suarez is unbelievable talent and i suppose just like King Eric (one of my heroes) or Zidane in the World Cup Final there is a fine line between genius and idiot.

Just like Cantona with the Kunk Fu Kick back in the day at Selhurst what Suarez did yesterday imo crossed that line to idoit.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Apr 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Gave them respectability?!


 
You gotta hand it to Patrice.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2013)

Suarez isn't even the best player in the Premier League, let alone England.

Talented footballer, no doubt, but he's a fandan of the highest order.


----------



## RedRider (22 Apr 2013)

The thing with Suarez is he's distraught, _distraught_ I tells ya, whenever he's not scoring or setting up goals.

Just watch him chase down a back pass to the keeper! For most forwards it's a formality, a way of showing willing with an outside chance of hurrying a clearance, a simple dispensing of professional responsibility. But not Luis, no way. He chases down _expecting_ to win the ball and score a cheeky one. Just look at the way he throws his arms up(!) or slaps the ground in frustration (!) when the keeper controls and passes the ball to a team mate. Just can't get enough..

Edit: He's also the most honest player in the league.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I agree with a Chelsea fan  it is a horrible back stabbing business made worse by the over paid idiots that fail to realize they are not Sunday league players and that if they pick there nose it will be caught on camera and beamed around the world in seconds. Suarez is unbelievable talent and i suppose just like King Eric (one of my heroes) or Zidane in the World Cup Final there is a fine line between genius and idiot.
> 
> Just like Cantona with the Kunk Fu Kick back in the day at Selhurst what Suarez did yesterday imo crossed that line to idoit.


 
There is a fine line but to me what Cantona did was much more acceptable, in my book, than what Suarez did yesterday. And for that matter what Zidane did. Maybe I'm wrong but there didn't seem like much provocation in this instance, otherwise there'd have been less of an apology etc. I might be wrong? In Cantona's case and Zidane's they were verbally (racially) abused and goaded.

And yes, there will be the usual double-standard in dishing out punishment from the FA, they're clueless but we all know that.

FWIW I was hoping that the stance of LFC was, or should be, good enough for the FA but seemingly with the FA's rhetoric this evening, it isn't and that's a shame because I do think LFC and, more importantly, the fans generally take a dim view of this.


----------



## MarkF (23 Apr 2013)

There was a Chelsea player on the pitch with Suarez who to my knowledge, has sparked out at least 2 opponents (1 hospitalised) this season, from umpteen cowardly, blind side, forearm smashes. To me, he is deliberate & dangerous thug, Suarez, just a little potty.

I love pantomime villains in football, managers and players, my favourites in L2 are the fatso Steve Evans (Rovrum) and Bilel Moshni (Sarfend) the latter making Suarez look "normal". How boring if our teams were all 11x Gareth Barry's.

World's gone mad, yet another mass hysteria break out over very little.


----------



## Spartak (23 Apr 2013)

Luis Suarez hopes to play against Bayern Munich one day, because he'd like to try a shoulder of Lahm


----------



## thom (23 Apr 2013)




----------



## dellzeqq (23 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> There was a Chelsea player on the pitch with Suarez who to my knowledge, has sparked out at least 2 opponents (1 hospitalised) this season, from umpteen cowardly, blind side, forearm smashes. To me, he is deliberate & dangerous thug, Suarez, just a little potty.
> 
> I love pantomime villains in football, managers and players, my favourites in L2 are the fatso Steve Evans (Rovrum) and Bilel Moshni (Sarfend) the latter making Suarez look "normal". How boring if our teams were all 11x Gareth Barry's.
> 
> World's gone mad, yet another mass hysteria break out over very little.


and who can forget Denis Wise's testicle tweaking in a Cup-Winners game?

Come to think of it, Dennis had a thing about testicles..





anyroadup. Bayern 3, Barcelona 0 (so far). It's all gone a bit Pete Tong for TikiTackyTocky!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2013)

Barca muppets.....


----------



## thom (23 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Barca muppets.....


You have to admit, 2 of those goals might easily have been disallowed - awarding them is more controversial than not, is it not ?


----------



## thom (23 Apr 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Come to think of it, Dennis had a thing about testicles..


 
Denis wasn't the only one :


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> You have to admit, 2 of those goals might easily have been disallowed - awarding them is more controversial than not, is it not ?


the Robben goal yes, but the Gomes goal would have been a very hard call (if those are the two you mean)


----------



## thom (23 Apr 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the Robben goal yes, but the Gomes goal would have been a very hard call (if those are the two you mean)


A hard call on the Gomes goal but in light of the footage, more than justifiable.


----------



## Spartak (23 Apr 2013)

So when was the last time Barcelona lost 4 - 0 

Bayern going forward look threatening ........
Barca going forward trying to walk ball into net !


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> Denis wasn't the only one :


 
What a horrid piece of work he was.

BUT, I do hope AFC Wimbledon survive next Saturday, it's either them or the Barnet by the looks of things but AFC need a win.

Rather gutted that Bristol City are relegated as that was always a local, regular fixture when the Rs came to town. Looking at the League One Play-offs though it could well be Yeovil in the Championship next year, the town where I went to Comprehensive School. And what about the Wolves in the 3rd tier eh?


----------



## Spartak (23 Apr 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Rather gutted that Bristol City are relegated as that was always a local, regular fixture when the Rs came to town. Looking at the League One Play-offs though it could well be Yeovil in the Championship next year, the town where I went to Comprehensive School.


 
The Sh#theads relegated !


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> The Sh#theads relegated !


 
Yeah I don't like them as a club at all Spartak but the Gate was always a good crack as a visiting fan, which won't happen next season now. Are you a gashead by any chance?

And, on another note entirely, will you be TTing with the Clevedon again come the time?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> You have to admit, 2 of those goals might easily have been disallowed - awarding them is more controversial than not, is it not ?


 

Fekk 'em.. bet Uefa are mighty peeved off at this result for their darlings...


----------



## Spartak (23 Apr 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yeah I don't like them as a club at all Spartak but the Gate was always a good crack as a visiting fan, which won't happen next season now. Are you a gashead by any chance?
> 
> And, on another note entirely, will you be TTing with the Clevedon again come the time?


 

Sorry, but have enjoyed their plight this season  although did enjoy visiting the Gate a couple of years ago as Norwich totally outplayed them & won 3 -0, even with David James in goal !!!

Yes I hope to ride the Clevedon TT a couple of times this year ( rode my club evening 10 this evening, lovely weather although a little breezy ) ........ when do Clevedon start ?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> Sorry, but have enjoyed their plight this season  although did enjoy visiting the Gate a couple of years ago as Norwich totally outplayed them & won 3 -0, even with David James in goal !!!
> 
> Yes I hope to ride the Clevedon TT a couple of times this year ( rode my club evening 10 this evening, lovely weather although a little breezy ) ........ when do Clevedon start ?


 
Er, mid May usually. I'll message you with the date nearer the time and be glad to put a face to the name. There was a lot of family stuff going on for me the last time you mentioned turning up, so if I _was_ there I just rode and then went home if that makes sense. We often go to The Bridge in Yatton for a beer or two so lights aboard if you can - leave them in Brian's car - and join us for a beer afterwards. There's loads of riders from other clubs who come out for club runs with the CDRC too - we normally have 50+ riders any given Sunday, often more. Feel free to join us...


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

What a day for Bayern, not just the result but Gotze as well!

Got to fancy them for the treble now. I can see them winning multiple Champions League titles over the course of the next few years.


----------



## MarkF (24 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> A hard call on the Gomes goal but in light of the footage, more than justifiable.


 
He looks offside to me, any part of the head, body or feet takes him offside.



Typhon said:


> What a day for Bayern, not just the result but Gotze as well!
> 
> Got to fancy them for the treble now. I can see them winning multiple Champions League titles over the course of the next few years.


 
Yes, this has been building for a few years now, they are going to have big financial advantage over the soon-to-be also rans like Man U.


----------



## PaulB (24 Apr 2013)

Above is the pricing of season tickets for next season at the European Champions elect, Bayern Munich. A quick translation gave us the following facts: if you are prepared to stand, or want to stand, it can be as little as 120 euros. The cheapest seating season tickets are 300 euros while prices for children are 150 euros (120 for standing enclosure). Disabled fans can have season tickets for 80 euros. As I understand it, a season ticket in this context means 17 home league games and all European home games. Any domestic cup competition is not included. 

 Now I don't know what the prices are for all English clubs but I do know what they are for my club because I have my renewals form in front of me. Let's compare, shall we? Our season tickets entitle us to 19 home league games only. Any other game is not included, which I suspect will be the case with all Premier League sides. The cheapest season ticket for next season, in the corners of the Kop where no-one likes to sit, will be £710 with no child reductions. For my seats, the renewal will be £815. From six seats to my right, the bulk of that stand and the one opposite will cost £850 and again, in all those cases, there are no child reductions. Disabled/visually impaired fans' tickets are between £535 and £675. For a mere £50 admin. fee, you can take out a finance option. So, cheapest season ticket at Bayern Munich 120 euro V cheapest season ticket at Anfield £710. Most expensive season ticket at Bayern Munich 650 euro V most expensive season ticket at Anfield £850. Bit of a difference there, isn't there?


----------



## Haitch (24 Apr 2013)

PaulB said:


> The cheapest seating season tickets are 300 euros. ... A season ticket in this context means 17 home league games and all European home games.  Bit of a difference there, isn't there?


 
Cheaper than a ticket for Stockport County in the FIFTH tier of English football!


----------



## MarkF (24 Apr 2013)

Bayern have been working on commercial income, attracting & establishing large, long term income streams, rather than relying on match day income, for a while now. They can afford to ensure the ticket cost is "affordable", good. Many PL teams will generate far more in match day income than Bayern, from daft fans who think £40-100 is a price worth paying to watch a football match...........

The "big" UK clubs are taking the mick, smaller clubs who are mainly SKY funded and who don't have large match day income are, paradoxically, far cheaper to actually go and watch. In recent seasons I've taken advantage of Wigan, Bolton & Blackburn offers to watch games at less than L2 prices.


----------



## PaulB (24 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bayern have been working on commercial income, attracting & establishing large, long term income streams, rather than relying on match day income, for a while now.


 
http://www.fcbayern.telekom.de/en/news/news/2012/38173.php It's sickening to know just how much our clubs are fleecing their 'loyal' (gullible) fans for and still teetering on the brink of financial disaster despite the unbelievable amounts of money from TV and other revenue sources yet Bayern Munich are able to file their 20th consecutive year operating at a financial profit.


----------



## brodiej (24 Apr 2013)

Here's the Metro

https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=z9W9bJprkL3qWxqfctuOhwaI2Bvj9IjUJNKLtRdTnOU


----------



## LarryDuff (24 Apr 2013)

Really enjoyed seeing barca getting stuffed. I was getting fed up with all the experts blabbing on about them being the best side ever. How come they never won back to back European Cups?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2013)

brodiej said:


> Here's the Metro
> 
> https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=z9W9bJprkL3qWxqfctuOhwaI2Bvj9IjUJNKLtRdTnOU


Heh, the man doesn't dribble, he salivates!


----------



## MarkF (24 Apr 2013)

LarryDuff said:


> Really enjoyed seeing barca getting stuffed. I was getting fed up with all the experts blabbing on about them being the best side ever. How come they never won back to back European Cups?


 
Best team I've ever seen in my life and by some distance too, but teams come and go....


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2013)

I would never rule out Barcelona scoring 4 goals in there own back yard.


----------



## Durian (24 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I would never rule out Barcelona scoring 4 goals in there own back yard.


 
But if Bayern get only one goal then they'll need six!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2013)

Barcelona have struggled for a number of reasons this season, but I don't think they are 'a spent force' or 'a team in decline' as seems to be being reported.

If they sign some reasonable defenders and stop relying on an injured/knackered Messi I think they will bounce back next season. The return of Tito will be a tonic as well.

Think they are stuffed in the CL this year though.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2013)

Yes true. As we have seen though this season and every other season 2 leg games can come back to bite you on the ass.

I would like to see an all German final just to hear something different on the radio other than "Spanish football is the best in the world"


----------



## Durian (24 Apr 2013)

I'm hoping for a Dortmund victory too.

Also looking forward to seeing the reaction of the Arsenal supporters to the 'guard of honour' for Van Persie!


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2013)

Durian said:


> Also looking forward to seeing the reaction of the Arsenal supporters to the 'guard of honour' for Van Persie!


 
He must feel pretty pleased with himself right now.


----------



## brodiej (24 Apr 2013)

So a 10 game ban for Suarez.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22278258

Seems a lot - more than he got for racism, although I suppose it's for being a serial offender


----------



## thom (24 Apr 2013)

brodiej said:


> So a 10 game ban for Suarez.
> 
> Seems a lot - more than he got for racism, although I suppose it's for being a serial offender


Wow, quite surprisingly long. 
Were I a Chelsea fan, I might prefer the 2 additional points likely accrued had he been sent off instead of allowed to play on to score an equaliser in that game. Those points could conceivably make a difference regarding C-League qualification.


----------



## Beebo (24 Apr 2013)

10 matches seems about right.
He previously had 7 matches for biting in Holland, 8 matches for Racial Abuse, now 10 matches for biting AGAIN - when will he learn,


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Apr 2013)

Come on Borussia, continue the slaps. 

Lewandowski, OMFG!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Apr 2013)

4-1!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2013)

Good to see the ref showing Ozil a yellow card for waving an imaginary card at the ref. A clearly rattled Real Madrid won't be doing any more of that this game.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Apr 2013)

It's become more of a rarity for me to watch Champions League but that really was a great performance tonight by Borussia, and I can't see anything but an all-German final.

And I'd like to see Borussia win it to be honest but as I didn't watch the Bayern game last night, it's hard to say...


----------



## Spartak (24 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> Wow, quite surprisingly long.
> Were I a Chelsea fan, I might prefer the 2 additional points likely accrued had he been sent off instead of allowed to play on to score an equaliser in that game. Those points could conceivably make a difference regarding C-League qualification.



A very valid point !
Why can't football introduce video refs as in rugby league to deal with 'In game' discrepancies !


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> A very valid point !
> Why can't football introduce video refs as in rugby league to deal with 'In game' discrepancies !


 
Cos then the likes of this thread would have no existence. And as goal line technology is just surfacing in game video watching refs should be around when your grandchildren s grandchildren watch football.


----------



## thom (24 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> A very valid point !
> Why can't football introduce video refs as in rugby league to deal with 'In game' discrepancies !


Hardly anyone plays rugby league so the game's legislators can get together easily and makes decisions.
Football ain't like that.


----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> A very valid point !
> Why can't football introduce video refs as in rugby league to deal with 'In game' discrepancies !


Could Scunthorpe have video refs? Could Rotherham? Rules and regulations have to exist across ALL of football, not just the drowning-in-money elite.


----------



## User482 (25 Apr 2013)

PaulB said:


> Could Scunthorpe have video refs? Could Rotherham? Rules and regulations have to exist across ALL of football, not just the drowning-in-money elite.


 
It doesn't exist in all of Rugby.


----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2013)

User482 said:


> It doesn't exist in all of Rugby.


 
Quite. It does exist in and covers most of the Clock Tower shopping centre but some of the smaller shops and newsagents on Warwick Street have to do without.


----------



## User482 (25 Apr 2013)

PaulB said:


> Quite. It does exist in and covers most of the Clock Tower shopping centre but some of the smaller shops and newsagents on Warwick Street have to do without.


 
They were going to introduce it in Colne, but decided that there was nothing worth protecting.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2013)

Breaking News: Dortmund and Bayern fans have been spotted inside Wembley. Reports say the Germans are putting their towels down on their seats in time for the final.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Breaking News: Dortmund and Bayern fans have been spotted inside Wembley. Reports say the Germans are putting their towels down on their seats in time for the final.


 

I can imagine the Sun headline...."The Germans are invading again"


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2013)

It's only a matter of time before they start coming up with terrible WWII related headlines.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2013)




----------



## Inertia (26 Apr 2013)

Well 10 matches and no appeal, hopefully that's the end of it. I do wish that we had more consistency in sentencing. Thats what happens when you make it up as you go along though.

I don't think this will be the case to change things either, somebody will have to be seriously hurt for that to change and even then only maybe.


----------



## Kies (26 Apr 2013)

Justice was done ..... Biting is child like and out of control. A tackle can be malicious of course,but most are late or frustration to a point. Biting is OTT


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> Justice was done ..... Biting is child like and out of control. A tackle can be malicious of course,but most are late or frustration to a point. Biting is OTT


 
I disagree, OTT is just that, a career threatening lunge, give me a bite any day. He's been punished disproportionately because he is Suarez, proving there really is a different rule for him. Meanwhile, Luiz, able to rampage around football pitches dishing out fore arm smashes with impunity, made yet another horrific career threatening "tackle" this week. No action..............again.


----------



## Kies (27 Apr 2013)

Of course lunges and bad tackles are dangerous. I agree with you MarkF, but biting ..... It's just so wrong! I'm glad they threw the book at him. He is a loose canon with his mouth (pun intended) , with racist comments and now with his rabid tendancies.
The bigger issue is refs and the FA being more consistent with fines and bans on players, during or after a game using video evidence.
We see the cheats week in week out via TV replays, and the FA should be addressing those individuals after a game.


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> We see the cheats week in week out via TV replays, and the FA should be addressing those individuals after a game.


That's what I want but there is no move for them to do so. They like having the option to throw the book at someone when they want and ignore it when it suits.


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> Of course lunges and bad tackles are dangerous. I agree with you MarkF, but biting ..... It's just so wrong! I'm glad they threw the book at him.


I know what you mean although I could add I feel spitting is even worse in my eyes (no pun intended) and I'm not sure you would get a ban for it?


----------



## Durian (27 Apr 2013)

He's been given a 10 match ban but four of those games are fairly meaningless,possibly apart from the Merseyside derby. LFC are not going for a European place and the best they will finish is sixth and the worst looks like seventh. Whether or not he played in those last four games of the season isn't going to make a scrap of difference to the club.

I think the FA are right to give him the length of ban they have done, four meaningless games at the end of the season and six games at the start of the new season.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> I disagree, OTT is just that, a career threatening lunge, give me a bite any day. He's been punished disproportionately because he is Suarez, proving there really is a different rule for him. Meanwhile, Luiz, able to rampage around football pitches dishing out fore arm smashes with impunity, made yet another horrific career threatening "tackle" this week. No action..............again.



Don't agree with that. He's not being punished because of who he is, his punishments have incrementally increased because he refuses to learn from his mistakes.

7 for biting at Ajax
8 for racism
10 for biting again seems fair enough

Mercifully I don't watch enough of Chelsea to be able to comment on Luiz.


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Don't agree with that. He's not being punished because of who he is, his punishments have incrementally increased because he refuses to learn from his mistakes.


he isn't according to the FAs own panel

" However the panel appointed by the FA to decide on Suarez's case said that it considered his latest indiscretion in isolation."


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

Durian said:


> He's been given a 10 match ban but four of those games are fairly meaningless,possibly apart from the Merseyside derby. LFC are not going for a European place and the best they will finish is sixth and the worst looks like seventh. Whether or not he played in those last four games of the season isn't going to make a scrap of difference to the club.
> 
> I think the FA are right to give him the length of ban they have done, four meaningless games at the end of the season and six games at the start of the new season.


That only works if you believe any of that actually factored into the decision making process.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2013)

Inertia said:


> he isn't according to the FAs own panel
> 
> " However the panel appointed by the FA to decide on Suarez's case said that it considered his latest indiscretion in isolation."


 
Aye. Very good. 

You believe anything that the FA come out with?


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Aye. Very good.
> 
> You believe anything that the FA come out with?


No, do you have a reason to believe this panel is lying now?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2013)

Inertia said:


> No, do you have a reason to believe this panel is lying now?


 

If they considered it in isolation, why would they have increased his punishment?


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> If they considered it in isolation, why would they have increased his punishment?


That's a reason for increasing the punishment and I agree with his punishment. 

What's your reason for believing they are lying about their reasons.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2013)

Inertia said:


> That's a reason for increasing the punishment and I agree with his punishment.
> 
> What's your reason for believing they are lying about their reasons.


 
I'm not sure I understand your first point; are you saying that the reason for an increased punishment is because he has previous?

To address the second, I don't particularly trust any football organisation. Why would anyone? At the top end in any country, I believe that the authorities are a self serving set of fools.

Out of interest, are you a Liverpool fan? I'm not trying to have a go (this is a cycling forum after all!) just wondering where your view-point is coming from.


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure I understand your first point; are you saying that the reason for an increased punishment is because he has previous?
> 
> To address the second, I don't particularly trust any football organisation. Why would anyone? At the top end in any country, I believe that the authorities are a self serving set of fools.
> 
> Out of interest, are you a Liverpool fan? I'm not trying to have a go (this is a cycling forum after all!) just wondering where your view-point is coming from.


I think it would be a reason to increase his punishment that I would agree with. The FA are saying that isn't their reason though and the only reason to disbelieve them so far is that they are serial liars.

I don't trust them either but that doesn't mean I automatically disbelieve everything they say.

I want more consistency in their decisions but it didn't look like they will change anytime soon.

I am a Liverpool fan but I consider myself fair enough that it's not affecting my viewpoint in this instance. After all I agree with the punishment, I just don't agree with their reasons though. If they had said what you have, that it's a cumulative punishment it would make more sense.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2013)

Shouldn't the process match the way courts work? Judged on the evidence without prejudice - ''in isolation'' - but ''sentenced'' taking previous offences into account.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2013)

Inertia said:


> I think it would be a reason to increase his punishment that I would agree with. The FA are saying that isn't their reason though and the only reason to disbelieve them so far is that they are serial liars.
> 
> I don't trust them either but that doesn't mean I automatically disbelieve everything they say.
> 
> ...


 
We appear to have started off in vague disagreement, but have been on the same wavelength!

It must be very frustrating to have a player of Suarez's quality, who doesn't appear capable of screwing the nut.

I would wish you luck this afternoon, but the majority of my friends are of a Newcastle persuasion so that would seem dis-ingenuous. Although my sister-in-law's boyfriend is a Liverpool fan and has her hooked accordingly so I'd like them to be able to enjoy their day too. What a dilemma!

For my sins, I am a Kilmarnock fan. I am hoping that we batter Aberdeen to restore some faith after the train-wreck which has been our previous month.


----------



## Inertia (27 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> We appear to have started off in vague disagreement, but have been on the same wavelength!


That does seem to be the case :-D I blame the FA.


AndyRM said:


> It must be very frustrating to have a player of Suarez's quality, who doesn't appear capable of screwing the nut.


Indeed, Ive actually gone off football for a few years now but still follow it, Ive found you cant just turn off support.



AndyRM said:


> I would wish you luck this afternoon, but the majority of my friends are of a Newcastle persuasion so that would seem dis-ingenuous. Although my sister-in-law's boyfriend is a Liverpool fan and has her hooked accordingly so I'd like them to be able to enjoy their day too. What a dilemma!
> 
> For my sins, I am a Kilmarnock fan. I am hoping that we batter Aberdeen to restore some faith after the train-wreck which has been our previous month.


hah, that you want to wish me luck is enough so thanks for that :-). I however can wish you good luck though as I have no connection to Aberdeen


----------



## mark st1 (27 Apr 2013)

I thought the length of the ban was harsh. 6 would have sufficed imo which is double what he would normally get for what he was charged with. Im just glad unlike with the Evra incident his club seem to have handled it a little better. Just hope his team mates dont adorn there "support for Suarez" t-shirts tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2013)

Brentford get a last minute penalty that could have meant promotion. But the player hit the post, ball bounces back out, Doncaster take to other end of pich and score to go up as champions........ MAD


----------



## mark st1 (27 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Brentford get a last minute penalty that could have meant promotion. But the player hit the post, ball bounces back out, Doncaster take to other end of pich and score to go up as champions........ MAD


 
Paul Walsh looked like he was going to be sick (dont know if he has an affiliation to Brentford) Apparently the penalty sinner was causing a ruccas and demanding to take it bet he feels pretty poo right now.


----------



## Spartak (27 Apr 2013)

I don't think Liverpool missed Suarez 

6 - 0 win away to Newcastle ...........


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Apr 2013)

Thanks Spartak... There was me thinking I'd gone deaf.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Apr 2013)

lol Newcastle wtf has gone so wrong there this season  they were pushing for Champions League for a fair chunk of last season weren't they ? And ended up in the Europa.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Apr 2013)

Alain Pardieu's French isn't too good.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> lol Newcastle wtf has gone so wrong there this season  they were pushing for Champions League for a fair chunk of last season weren't they ? And ended up in the Europa.



Losing Demba Ba didn't help, but I think that having Coloccini, Taylor and Ben Arfa injured for large parts of the season hasn't helped. 

That said, there is no real explanation for the current slump. Nobody appears interested which is particularly concerning.

IMO last season was a huge over achievement.

Hope you enjoyed it yesterday @Inertia!


----------



## PaulB (28 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> I don't think Liverpool missed Suarez
> 
> 6 - 0 win away to Newcastle ...........


And Newcastle were lucky to get nil.


----------



## Inertia (28 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Losing Demba Ba didn't help, but I think that having Coloccini, Taylor and Ben Arfa injured for large parts of the season hasn't helped.
> 
> That said, there is no real explanation for the current slump. Nobody appears interested which is particularly concerning.
> 
> ...


heh, I sure did, certainly more than your friends did  . I feel sorry for the geordies they didn't deserve that but their team did. 

We don't do that everyday, they were awful but we played some nice football. It was a good response to losing Suarez, sometimes teams can rely too much to one player and when they are missing the others know they have to try themselves.. 

The derby is next week which is always a tough one, quite a few blue noses at my work and we always give each other some friendly stick.


----------



## RoyPSB (28 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Brentford get a last minute penalty that could have meant promotion. But the player hit the post, ball bounces back out, Doncaster take to other end of pich and score to go up as champions........ MAD


 
Tell me about it Ian - absolutely devastated. I've seen us fail in the playoff 6 times and lose 3 tin-pot trophy finals. Yesterday someone stuck the knife in another inch and twisted it.

To make matters worse, the bloke who missed the penalty is on loan from Fulham - we don't like them much!

Someone up there doesn't like BFC.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2013)

Who'd've thought it, Doncaster finally gets something to shout about, as well as 'Open All Hours'!


----------



## Spartak (28 Apr 2013)

Newport County v Wrexham in the Conference play off Final 

Should be interesting ......


----------



## Doseone (28 Apr 2013)

Oh well, back where we came from. Time to kick out the over paid to$$ers who don't give a sh!t. Glad we hung on to Shaun Derry, Clint Hill, Jamie Mackie etc, they care and they try - we're gonna need them next season. Good bye and good riddance to Granero, Mbia and the rest of them that aren't good enough to lace Stan Bowles boots.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2013)

The usual 'is it time for Pardieu to go' tormented drivel in The Journal this morning. I thought it was the players that were on the pitch... sack them.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> The usual 'is it time for Pardieu to go' tormented drivel in The Journal this morning. I thought it was the players that were on the pitch... sack them.


 
People still read that?!


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2013)

I get it every weekday morning [FNAAR!!} but not on Saturday.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Apr 2013)

Welcome to the Big League Di Canio. Your honeymoon is officially over. What a spanking !


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2013)

Uh-oh, people are not going to work efficiently tomorrow in the NE....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2013)

Apparently Sunderland don't like Mondays - they haven't won a Monday match for just over 11 years.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2013)

The next few fixtures will be interesting. Wigan's game in hand could mean even more nervous faces in the North East.

From a vaguely neutral perspective there is potential for cracking viewing. It's a shame that the SPL post split has very little interest for me.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Apr 2013)

As long as Wigan keep losing everyone's safe....


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently Sunderland don't like Mondays - they haven't won a Monday match for just over 11 years.


Next one's on Monday too!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (30 Apr 2013)

Unbelievable finish at the Bernabeu, but glad that Borussia went through; they did deserve it.

This is all that's left of my interest this season and I believe this could be a new beginning for German club football. I like Borussia and there was an excellent article I may have mentioned regarding the power of the fans at the club, paying as little as the equivalent of £15 for Champions League games. Perhaps in time, as with the English Premiership, it could all turn to poison..?

And why does Mourinho have to make such an arse of himself? Outplayed in the first leg and suffocated for all but the last ten minutes at the Bernabeu in the second, he makes a big thing of a yellow shirt on the floor who had a ball kicked at his hand, squaring up to his opposite number like a right dick.

Oh, and good luck to the Glovers this coming Friday; they are the only other team I have a connection with in the whole of the country and I wish them well under Gary Johnson (so long as it's not at our expense). We may well meet them next year...


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Oh, and good luck to the Glovers this coming Friday; they are the only other team I have a connection with in the whole of the country and I wish them well under Gary Johnson (so long as it's not at our expense). We may well meet them next year...


 
They've done really well since re-appointing Gary Johnson, what a great achievement it would be for them to reach the Championship ......... and to be the highest placed league club in the West Country .


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2013)

So that's 6 they need now then...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So that's 6 they need now then...


I have to feel for the Spanish. Football must have been one of the consolations through the €uroshambles and to have the Germans rubbing it in must be excruciating.


----------



## Kies (1 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So that's 6 they need now then...



He just took Iniesta off .... The game is over.
Germanic final.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2013)

Kies said:


> He just took Iniesta off .... The game is over.
> Germanic final.


 
The game was over even before it started.
There was no way back for Barca.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2013)

OG!


----------



## Doseone (1 May 2013)

Well if there was any glimmer of hope there certainly isn't now.


----------



## MarkF (1 May 2013)

Boo! Bayern don't make pretty shapes enough, they are too direct and score too easily.


----------



## Typhon (1 May 2013)

3 goals from 2 shots on target. German efficiency?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The game was over even before it started.
> There was no way back for Barca.


 
Agreed.

End of an era..?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> Well if there was any glimmer of hope there certainly isn't now.


 
I can tell that's not the first time you've thought that this season my friend. 

Seriously let down I feel, but I believe that Fernandes will learn from the mistakes made and Harry will start, if he really does stay, with a sort of clean sheet. I hope the slackers are hounded out but it won't be easy on the ridiculous contracts handed out by Hughes and acquiesced to by a naive board.

We'll see...

One things for sure, we were shoot enough to go down and that's not easy to say, but as the old cliche suggests '....the table doesn't lie.'


----------



## Spartak (2 May 2013)

What a cracking goal from David Luiz 

Perhaps they should play him up front instead of Torres ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> What a cracking goal from David Luiz
> 
> Perhaps they should play him up front instead of Torres ?


Yes, excellent strike!


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, excellent strike!


 
Well he is Brazilian


----------



## Doseone (2 May 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I can tell that's not the first time you've thought that this season my friend.


 
Mate you're right, but I'm ok with it, been expecting it and really over two seasons in the prem we've not been good enough. We've been there before, we'll be back again and there will be ups, downs (but hopefully no more guns in the boardroom ) in between. Am actually looking forward to winning a few games next season although will have to put up with those tossers Maneesh and Steve Claridge on the football league show.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 May 2013)

Claridge really is a tedious individual and Maneesh is enthusiastic but clueless. What is a bit of a shame in one sense is there will be no local fixtures for me - Cardiff went up and Bristol City down.

Still, every cloud has a silver lining so I'll have to make it up for a stint on the Ellerslie and do a pint or six at The Defectors on the Green with old friends. How hard life can be....


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well he is Brazilian


 
He is a good player its just the hair looks like Sideshow Bob's gay brother.


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2013)

Bradford City 2 - Burton 3

Sent out a team to contain Burton bleedin Albion, oh the shame, Parkinson out!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bradford City 2 - Burton 3
> 
> Sent out a team to contain Burton bleedin Albion, oh the shame, *Parkinson out!*


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/11/bradford-city-arsenal-live-mbm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21148092


----------



## MarkF (3 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/11/bradford-city-arsenal-live-mbm
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21148092


 
I couldn't give a monkey's fart about a run in a second rate cup, as I said pre-Wembley. I have more important things to think about, like visiting Accrington for the s.e.v.e.n.t.h year in a row. 

I am not sure, but with Barnets relegation, I think Bradford City are longest serving members of the baba division. Incredible.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2013)

following the Championship ups, downs, ins and outs on the Grauniad blog and it's madness

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/04/championship-final-day-live


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2013)

Shame, I wanted Huddersfield to go down.  Poor old Posh, I thought they were better than Palace but what an incredible last day!


----------



## simon the viking (4 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bradford City 2 - Burton 3
> 
> Sent out a team to contain Burton bleedin Albion, oh the shame, Parkinson out!


 
I used to watch Burton every now and again when they were non league and they played like a non league club... watched the highlights the other day and I was surprised how classy they looked as not had chance to go in the last few years


----------



## mark st1 (4 May 2013)

Wolves went down i see. That's a shame. Not.


----------



## craigwend (4 May 2013)

we are premier league...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22320548


----------



## Piemaster (4 May 2013)

craigwend said:


> we are premier league...
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22320548


Did you go? Incredible day.
City never do things the easy way though.


----------



## craigwend (4 May 2013)

Piemaster said:


> Did you go? Incredible day.
> City never do things the easy way though.


 
Yes & it was _worse & better_ than the wembley game....

good commited performance

just for extra drama ...

campbell comes back & inevitably ...... scores.....

the we score 2

last misnute we get a penalty then miss it (& they have a player sent off)
then give them a penalty - they score

meanwhile at watford they break 2 keepers - which puts them 16 minutes behind us*

leeds take the lead

then watfored get one back ... (get a player sent off)

then we have to wait *16 minutes-ish for them to finish...

then at 90 of their minutes leeds score ....

we have to wait ......... for what seems a VERY long time

then it's their final whistle ....

we're back 


May 4th be with you!

or from the bbc






4 May 2013 Last updated at 20:41
Share this page
200

Share
Facebook
Twitter

print
*Hull City: 90 'torturous' minutes to the Premier League*

By Chris Osborne and Ian Woodcock BBC Sport
Comments (25) 
It is not often that a manager describes his side's promotion to the Premier League as "torture".
But that was Hull manager Steve Bruce's honest assessment of a day that put the fans of City and Watford through every emotion known to man.
Ultimately it was the Tigers who gained promotion to the top flight to leave Gianfranco Zola's Hornets facing the prospect of the play-offs but that is to say nothing of three pitch invasions, a 15-minute injury delay that saw a 19-year-old goalkeeper make his professional debut, and two red cards.
"The end was just ridiculous and having to wait. We've seen people in tunnels, people walking in corridors, people hiding in toilets, it was just really incredible," said Bruce.
"I thought I'd seen it all last week after what happened with Brentford and Doncaster but what happened today topped the lot. It was torture."
The situation at the outset was simple enough. Hull needed to match or better the result of Watford to ensure they and not the Vicarage Road side would be celebrating promotion.
Play media





Hull celebrate after promotion drama
The Tigers had already had two chances to put the issue to bed but drew with relegated Bristol City before losing at Barnsley when a win in either game would have seen them promoted.
Before the games had even started the drama had begun. Watford's Spanish goalkeeper Manuel Almunia pulled a hamstring in the warm-up meaning a late call into the starting line-up for Jonathan Bond and a place on the bench for teenager Jack Bonham, who had been expecting to watch the game from the stands.
But within 10 minutes of kick-off Bond found himself on the way to hospital after a heavy collision with team-mate Ikechi Anya and the hitherto unknown Bonham was thrown into the deep end.
"First he was in the stands, then he was on the bench, and after 10 minutes he is on the pitch. So it wasn't easy for him," Zola commented.
Bond's injury had wider repercussions - it meant the game at Watford would be finishing around a quarter of an hour after the match at Hull.
The whispers had already begun among the fans. At one point Cardiff supporters started chanting that Watford had taken the lead while a section of Hornets fans had been led to believe that Hull had gone in front. Both were wrong.
And then the news everyone at the KC Stadium had been hoping for and a goal Watford fans had been dreading - Dominic Poleon, on for the concussed Steve Morison, had scored for Leeds after an error by Watford's debutant keeper.




“This side were 66-1 outsiders at the start of the season. A lot of people asked me what I was doing taking the job”​Steve Bruce
"In football you make mistakes. These mistakes always make you stronger. The way you react to them is what makes the difference.
"I'm not going to blame him for one second. I'm expecting a good reaction from him. It was tough to come in at that moment," Zola said
Cue one of the oddest scenes of the season as 21,000 Hull fans rose to their feet to celebrate a goal 200 miles away while their own side were defending a corner.
The first half ended goalless in Hull but by the time the two teams came back onto the pitch Almen Abdi had restored parity at Watford. Nerves, along with nails, were beginning to become more tattered in East Yorkshire and to compound matters, Fraizer Campbell gave Cardiff the lead within moments of the restart.
The relative quiet of half-time in Hull was broken at Vicarage Road, the pendulum appeared to have swung in their direction.
Hornets fan Wallace Lane said: "It was crazy. Absolutely crazy situation. One minute you're up, next minute you're down. Then you're up again and down again. It's bonkers."
Two goals in five minutes put Hull in front as first Nick Proschwitz and then Paul McShane hit the back of the Cardiff net while in Watford, Hornets striker Troy Deeney was sent off for a second bookable offence.
"I thought we were the better side. It would have been fitting if we'd won 2-1 or 3-1," Bruce added.
His side were starting to sense victory and were further boosted when Bluebirds full-back Andrew Taylor was given his marching orders for dissent.
Victory and promotion then seemed nailed on when the Tigers were awarded a penalty in injury time, sparking the first pitch invasion of the day as stewards tried desperately to curtail the early celebrations. By the time the supporters were taking their seats again, Proschwitz was seeing his spot-kick saved by keeper David Marshall.
Moments later Cardiff were given a penalty of their own which Nicky Maynard, returning from long-term injury, duly converted.
*Watford's play-off dates*

*Thursday 9 May: *Leicester City v Watford (19:45 BST)
*Sunday 12 May: *Watford v Leicester City (12:30 BST)
The final whistle saw a far more subdued pitch invasion as Hull players and fans were left helpless for 16 minutes while Watford searched for the goal to send them to the Premier League.
Hull's players, those who weren't hiding in the toilet, stood in the tunnel to watch the last moments of action at Watford.
"I thought at the end we were going to make it. When there were 10 minutes to go, although we had one player less, I knew we had the quality to create a goal," Zola said.
"I know it was risky because the players were tired and I was taking a big gamble but I had to try.
"Yes - for a moment I thought we would score the goal we needed."
There was to be another goal but unfortunately for Zola it was against, rather than for, his side. Leeds striker Ross McCormack's lob broke Hornets hearts and kicked off the third spillage of Hull fans on to the KC Stadium turf. This time they were not to be moved. Hull were up.
"I don't think I've ever been supporting Leeds but, wow, for Leeds United to do it for me is remarkable," former Manchester United skipper Bruce said.
"This side were 66-1 outsiders at the start of the season. A lot of people asked me what I was doing taking the job.
"I'll have a few beers and I'll enjoy it now. I'll try to relax and put this horrible body on a beach somewhere hot and see how red it goes."
Bruce might be heading off on holiday but Watford will be back in training on Monday.
Leicester City await in the play-offs but Zola reserved a final word for the winners of the day.
"I'm going to give Steve Bruce a call and tell him it's been a very exciting challenge. Hull have played well. Well done to them."
(I'll get my coat!)


----------



## Piemaster (4 May 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22320548
Sums up what it meant to the boys, they were all back and fired up. Brady ran himself ragged, was knackered by the time he came off. Macca is a legend.
Best atmosphere I've seen at the KC. And a thanks to the Cardiff fans for that too, and the love-in with them after the match.


----------



## Stephenite (4 May 2013)

marshmella said:


> Thanks Stephenite, the hopes of thousands of Wolves fans hang on your words.


 
Should have stayed with Solbakken. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## MarkF (5 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Bradford City 2 - Burton 3
> 
> Sent out a team to contain Burton bleedin Albion, oh the shame, Parkinson out!


 
Burton 1 - Bradford City 3 and 2 trips to Wembley in one season. In Parky we trust!


----------



## Inertia (5 May 2013)

In other news, the Kilmarnock game was abandoned after a fan collapsed http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22328152, Ive not head of that happening before


----------



## Glenn (5 May 2013)

The chap has since died http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22423362


----------



## on the road (6 May 2013)

Apparently his name was Jim Haswell, he's trending on Twitter.


----------



## simon the viking (6 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Burton 1 - Bradford City 3 and 2 trips to Wembley in one season. In Parky we trust!


Burton blew it! good job I'm not in to football enough to really care too much


----------



## Hitchington (6 May 2013)

As a Watford supporter who was at Vicarage Road on Saturday I am well and truly gutted. But we get the bonus of 2 more games and (hopefully) a Wembley final! COYH!


----------



## Archie_tect (6 May 2013)

Ben filling in the BBC Football Preductor and apart from an odd win for Sunderland at Everton, it's generally gone to expectations... should be an interesting final day if Newcastle and Norwich finish up level on goal difference and Norwich go down alphabetically!


----------



## craigwend (6 May 2013)

Hitchington said:


> As a Watford supporter who was at Vicarage Road on Saturday I am well and truly gutted. But we get the bonus of 2 more games and (hopefully) a Wembley final! COYH!


 
When we did the play offs - I enoyed the the first 2 games (not just beating you either)
especiallt at the end of the 2nd leg it felt like the scene at the end of fever pitch - joyous celebrations in the streets etc.. 

wembley was a _'less enjoyable experience'_ & we won!

Also makes it more difficult to recruit players being a few weeks behind...

Good luck as well - 3rd place team have the best % rate of going up!


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

Well, along with many Norwich fans, I've been singing Tom Jones and Max Boyce songs all day,and it was Welsh rarebit for lunch, for tonight, I am a Swan! 

Pob lwc Abertawe heno gan bloody Wigan!


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2013)

Oh my good golly.. I so want Norwich relegated, for one of the reasons that they have green in their kit, no football team should gave green in their kit.... and that the most annoying work colleague in the world is a Norwich supporter.


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh my good golly.. I so want Norwich relegated, for one of the reasons that they have green in their kit, no football team should gave green in their kit.... and that the most annoying work colleague in the world is a Norwich supporter.



You can go off people you know !


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> You can go off people you know !


 

Sorry... c'mon! Where are You? WHERE ARE YOU!!!!


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

LETS BE AVIN YOU!

1-0 Bloody Wigan at half time. That's it then, we'll be playing Bournemouth next season. Sigh, mutter, grumble!


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> LETS BE AVIN YOU!
> 
> 1-0 Bloody Wigan at half time. That's it then, we'll be playing Bournemouth next season. Sigh, mutter, grumble!


 

It's so tight down there...really is..


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2013)

As a Bradford fan I like teams with oddball kits, Bristol Rovers, Yeovil, Plymouth, Burton & Wycombe are all part of our "family", so I like green too, especially Real Betis Balompie.  Couldn't imagine supporting a team in red or blue and can't understand what Cardiff were bothered about, red, blue, blue, red, bloody hell, who cares?

Anyway................I was just saying to my lad that that Espinoza kid was having a cracking game, when he scored, I have no idea what position he is playing, I think there might be 2 of him. Wigan to stay up again!


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's so tight down there...really is..


 
It's been a poor league this season. I don't think even Utd have been that great- just not much competition.

We've won twice in 19 so really don't deserve to stay up, but you never stop hoping. 2-1 Wigan now. I'd put my mortgage on a Wigan win - we're doomed


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

Blimey that must be some game - you're not down yet Glow Worm


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> It's been a poor league this season. I don't think even Utd have been that great- just not much competition.
> 
> We've won twice in 19 so really don't deserve to stay up, but you never stop hoping. 2-1 Wigan now. I'd put my mortgage on a Wigan win - we're doomed


 

Nah, just think Geordie's are just that little bit worse then your guys...


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> Blimey that must be some game - you're not down yet Glow Worm


 
2-2  Right- blow your whistle now ref. It might only be the 66th minute, but we've all seen enough!


----------



## mark st1 (7 May 2013)

What is this news i hear of results and goals going in. Hasn't the football season finished ?


----------



## mark st1 (7 May 2013)

Id like to see Pardew out on his ear so they can go down please.


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> 2-2  Right- blow your whistle now ref. It might only be the 66th minute, but we've all seen enough!


2-3 to Swansea


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> 2-3 to Swansea


 
I love Swansea


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> 2-3 to Swansea


 
Only 9 minutes injury time. Can't bear it, I think I need a doctor.


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

9 minutes!!!! Seriously, where did they get that from - were there injuries??? Hang on in there, must be torture.


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> 9 minutes!!!! Seriously, where did they get that from - were there injuries??? Hang on in there, must be torture.


 
Yes clash in the penalty area- stretchers etc. But 9 minutes! This is the ref we had on Saturday and he hated us then as well!


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Yes clash in the penalty area- stretchers etc. But 9 minutes! This is the ref we had on Saturday and he hated us then as well!


 
Aaaaaand relax


----------



## Typhon (7 May 2013)

Martinez's luck had to run out eventually. They need a miracle at the Emirates, or they're down.


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

Thank F*** for that


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2013)

What a game! That's why I make the effort to watch Wigan, they are hugely entertaining as well as defensively nuts. The result was entirely self inflicted What a shame, there are so many other dismal & dreary teams I'd rather see go down.


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

TBH I'm no lover of Wigan - I just hate seeing all those empty seats, it's embarrassing. Although not as embarrassing as having a statue of Michael Jackson outside your ground.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> TBH I'm no lover of Wigan - I just hate seeing all those empty seats, it's embarrassing. Although not as embarrassing as having a statue of Michael Jackson outside your ground.


 

What you mean? It's a marvel of modern art..


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What you mean? It's a marvel of modern art..


 


For a moment I thought that was their away fan.


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> TBH I'm no lover of Wigan - I just hate seeing all those empty seats, it's embarrassing.


 
Don't see how, should they have smaller stadium? I used to live in Washington and go to Newcastle games, Wigan's current crowds are about the same as Newcastle average was at that time, late 1980's.


----------



## mark st1 (7 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Wigan's current crowds are about the same as Newcastle average was at that time, late 1980's.


 
Your talking rubbish Newcastle are one of the biggest and best supported clubs in the world any Geordie will tell you that .


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

Doseone said:


> For a moment I thought that was their away fan.


 
They do play some decent football at times to be fair. It is a shame not many turn up to watch them though.


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Your talking rubbish Newcastle are one of the biggest and best supported clubs in the world any Geordie will tell you that .


 
Everybody's second favourite team


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> They do play some decent football at times to be fair. It is a shame not many turn up to watch them though.


 
Waah! Can we knock this on the head? Wigan are very well supported, check out the crowds and population figures, what do you want them to do get a mega 3D printer and churn out fans?


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Waah! Can we knock this on the head? Wigan are very well supported, check out the crowds and population figures, what do you want them to do get a mega 3D printer and churn out fans?


 
The ground looked half empty tonight- for a must win game too. I'd have been disappointed with that if I were a Wigan fan.


----------



## mark st1 (7 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> The ground looked half empty tonight- for a must win game too. I'd have been disappointed with that if I were a Wigan fan.


 
It will always look empty its an egg chasing part of the world. Cheap prices though to watch Premier League footy though iirc.


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> It will always look empty its an egg chasing part of the world. Cheap prices though to watch Premier League footy though iirc.


 
Fairy Nuff. I'm not really interested in Wigan though to be honest. Just glad that at long last, a result has gone Norwich's way.


----------



## Doseone (7 May 2013)

Wigan have the second lowest attendance in the Prem - BUT, the other teams with low attendances (QPR, Reading, Swansea) are all limited by their capacity ie the stadiums are almost full every week. As a % of ground capacity Wigan are the lowest in the Prem. I remember watching them a couple of seasons ago against Chelsea, it was the season after Chelsea had won the Premier League and the DW seemed half empty, which I thought was a pretty poor show if they couldn't get a decent crowd even for the champions.

I'm aware of some of the reasons why Wigan struggle to get big crowds, admittedly they are up against it there.


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2013)

Wigan are averaging around 25% of their population this season, they are not well supported, but incredibly well supported.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh my good golly.. I so want Norwich relegated, for one of the reasons that they have green in their kit, no football team should gave green in their kit.... and that the most annoying work colleague in the world is a Norwich supporter.


 
'scuse me. nowt wrong with a bit of green. The story goes Blyth Spartans adopted green and white stripes following a friendly with Celtic in 1902 and have worn them with distinction in the non league game since. last couple of years have been a bit grim for us tho, first relegation in our 114 year history last year and a poor season this time round back in the Northern Prem.

Also a sad day for Spartans fans yesterday with the news that Steve Carney, who went from Blyth to gain promotion and play in the top flight with Newcastle Utd alongside Waddle, Beardsley & Keegan, lost his fight against pancreatic cancer. 55 years old.


----------



## Typhon (8 May 2013)

Fergie retires. End of an era. Even though there's been immense speculation since last night I'm still shocked. I guess the NYSE rules over key personnel changing forced his hand and made him announce it now rather than in the summer.

I guess it'll be Moyes to take over. I always thought he was Fergie's preferred successor.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh my good golly.. I so want Norwich relegated, for one of the reasons that they have green in their kit, no football team should gave green in their kit.... and that the most annoying work colleague in the world is a Norwich supporter.


 
What about Petr Cech's kit?!


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

Goodbye to the hypocritical old drunk. I wont miss him, but do recognise his astonishing record.

Don't think Moyes will be the one.
He simply hasn't got the European match record that they need.

_'Waits for the home-counties fan boy to make an appearance'_


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> What about Petr Cech's kit?!


 

Apart from Goalies of course...


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Apart from Goalies of course...


 
I can understand your dislike of green kit to be fair. That luminous 3rd kit you had a couple years ago was repellent.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

My money's on Mourinho. Who'll bring Ronaldo with him. Can't see many Man U fans having a problem with that!


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I can understand your dislike of green kit to be fair. That luminous 3rd kit you had a couple years ago was repellent.


 

And some... we have had some really vile kits over the years.
Including what they called 'Tangerine and Graphite' from 1996.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And some... we have had some really vile kits over the years.
> Including what they called 'Tangerine and Graphite' from 1996.


 
A quick flick through Historical Football Kits has made my eyes go wrong. I assume that Abramovich will cover any medical costs?


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> A quick flick through Historical Football Kits has made my eyes go wrong. I assume that Abramovich will cover any medical costs?


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../ 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................. 
...................`=~-,,.,............................... 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_..........._,-%.......` 
...................................,


----------



## MarkF (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And some... we have had some really vile kits over the years.
> Including what they called 'Tangerine and Graphite' from 1996.


 
I don't think I've ever seen one vile enough to compete with our 1991 effort.............

Jimmy Jewel


----------



## Glow worm (8 May 2013)

Typhon said:


> Fergie retires. End of an era.


 
During the next game at Old Trafford, Utd fans are to have a minute's applause on 98 minutes in tribute.


----------



## Inertia (8 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> My money's on Mourinho. Who'll bring Ronaldo with him. Can't see many Man U fans having a problem with that!


Only thing I see to suggest Mourinho is timing, everywhere he goes he bring success where they recently haven't managed it. How can he top Ferguson? They only just won the league.


----------



## on the road (8 May 2013)

I do hope David Moyes gets the Man U managers job, kill two birds with one stone.

And who would want to become Man U manager anyway with Ferguson upstairs pulling the strings.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> During the next game at Old Trafford, Utd fans are to have a minute's applause on 98 minutes in tribute.


When does he get his retirement clock, then?


----------



## PaulB (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Goodbye to the hypocritical old drunk. I wont miss him, but do recognise his astonishing record.
> 
> Don't think Moyes will be the one.
> He simply hasn't got the European match record that they need.
> ...


Moyes WILL be the one. There isn't too much doubt about that.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> Moyes WILL be the one. There isn't too much doubt about that.


 
Really? You seem very confident!


----------



## PaulB (8 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Really? You seem very confident!


Confident? Depends on in which way you mean. I'm very sure he'll get it as I think he's been earmarked for some time, has done a terrific job on a shoestring budget at Evertonil and just happens to also be announcing his decision on leaving Woodison imminently. Too much of a co-incidence that, for me. I've thought he'd be next in line for a few years now.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> Moyes WILL be the one. There isn't too much doubt about that.


----------



## Glenn (8 May 2013)

Arsenal are reportedly signing a £170m 5 year shirt deal with Puma, running from the 2014 season


----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Goodbye to the hypocritical old drunk. I wont miss him, but do recognise his astonishing record.
> 
> Don't think Moyes will be the one.
> He simply hasn't got the European match record that they need.
> ...


 
You rang M'laud


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

They are going to have a minutes applause at ManU's next home game for the old soak... in the 98th minute....


----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2013)

on the road said:


> I do hope David Moyes gets the Man U managers job, kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> And who would want to become Man U manager anyway with Ferguson upstairs pulling the strings.


 
Thats the problem i see aswel. Somebody like Mourhinio who would be my first choice isnt going to want to work under Fergie's watchful eye. It looks like Moyes to me not overly impressed as mentioned he hasnt got the clout that would come with a Mourhinio or Guairdiola etc.

Lets face it's an impossible position to fill as much as everyone hates him his success cant be denied or i doubt surpassed.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They are going to have a minutes applause at ManU's next home game for the old soak... in the 98th minute....


Don't be horrible to old soaks...

... @theclaud will get umpty


----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> During the next game at Old Trafford, Utd fans are to have a minute's applause on 98 minutes in tribute.


 



ianrauk said:


> They are going to have a minutes applause at ManU's next home game for the old soak... in the 98th minute....


 

Schoolboy error there i do believe


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

I hope that his retirement gift is a watch. With 6 extra minutes on.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Schoolboy error there i do believe


 

booooo!!!!


----------



## craigwend (8 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one vile enough to compete with our 1991 effort.............
> 
> Jimmy Jewel


 

no we win / lose...






& worse....











my appologies if any children or animals were scared ....


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

Spelled Pepsi wrong on that second one. Nightmare!


----------



## theclaud (8 May 2013)

rich p said:


> Don't be horrible to old soaks...
> 
> ... @theclaud will get umpty



He's quite right! I won't have a word said against Rich.


----------



## Glow worm (8 May 2013)

craigwend said:


> my appologies if any children or animals were scared ....


 
Our early 90's 'vomit' kit was pretty bad too.
I still have the shirt and sometimes wear it to scare children and old ladies.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> He's quite right! I won't have a word said against Rich.


...is a lush a soak and vice versa?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 May 2013)

Have you heard?? Apparently the coach (or is it a bus?) of some obscure team in Manchester or sommat is retiring!

Also, apparently, shares in Chewing gum companies have just fallen by a record amount.

Coincidence?


----------



## RoyPSB (8 May 2013)

Never mind all that cobblers, Brentford are in the playoff final (and I've got a few more grey hairs after Monday's epic!).

Come on you Bees!


----------



## Hitchington (8 May 2013)

craigwend said:


> When we did the play offs - I enoyed the the first 2 games (not just beating you either)
> especiallt at the end of the 2nd leg it felt like the scene at the end of fever pitch - joyous celebrations in the streets etc..
> 
> wembley was a _'less enjoyable experience'_ & we won!
> ...


You a Hull supporter? 2008 play offs? Yeah, best forgotten about, haha  But cheers for the best wishes and see you in the Prem next season!


----------



## glenn forger (8 May 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4cpOpvoWgM


----------



## Hitchington (8 May 2013)




----------



## theclaud (8 May 2013)

rich p said:


> ...is a lush a soak and vice versa?



I don't think there's much in it...


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> He's quite right! I won't have a word said against Rich.


Wot about if I string a couple of sentences together?


----------



## asterix (8 May 2013)

I was at the very first home game at which Fergie was manager. We all said at the time he wouldn't stay long and how right we were, the quitter.


----------



## theclaud (8 May 2013)

Crackle said:


> Wot about if I string a couple of sentences together?



I will be livid. But you can say whatever you like about 3BM.


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2013)

First Thatcher dies, then Ferguson retires ...........
Somewhere there is a Scouser with a lamp & one wish left !!!


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats the problem i see aswel. Somebody like Mourhinio who would be my first choice isnt going to want to work under Fergie's watchful eye. It looks like Moyes to me not overly impressed as mentioned he hasnt got the clout that would come with a Mourhinio or Guairdiola etc.
> 
> Lets face it's an impossible position to fill as much as everyone hates him his success cant be denied or i doubt surpassed.


 
BBC are saying Moyes to be appointed tomorrow morning


----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> BBC are saying Moyes to be appointed tomorrow morning


 
Hmmm will just have to see what happens next season then. Although i wouldn't mind Fellani and Baines if he could smuggle them over


----------



## Typhon (9 May 2013)

Rooney has another transfer request declined:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22460580

On the one hand I can't see him staying at Old Trafford with all that's happened but at the same time I can't see him moving abroad and don't see United selling him to a rival.


----------



## MarkF (9 May 2013)

Typhon said:


> Rooney has another transfer request declined:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22460580
> 
> On the one hand I can't see him staying at Old Trafford with all that's happened but at the same time I can't see him moving abroad and don't see United selling him to a rival.


 
Was good, when he was young. He best days are gone (at 27!) and no up and coming serious team would want him, maybe a trophy signing for PSG or another club valuing publicity and success the same?


----------



## Zofo (9 May 2013)

How many games will Moyes lose before the "Boo Boys " start a campaign to bring back Fergie?---
I reckon 2 home games should do it


----------



## Risex4 (9 May 2013)

Zofo said:


> How many games will Moyes lose before the "Boo Boys " start a campaign to bring back Fergie?---
> I reckon 2 home games should do it


 
I'm not so sure. Among many things which Fergie has en-grained at United is stability. Whether it's his own tenure, or the fact that he didn't chop and change his playing staff every season like some others do (Chelsea, City), the culture fostered at United has been about the longer-term picture to breed success. I think most United fans also recognise the unique creature that Fergie is and the task placed on his successor.

Given that it seems to be a well considered appointment by the PLC and Moyes is a respected and uncontroversial character in the game, unless it goes completely sideways and a Moyes-lead United find themselves trailing Europa League spots I think he'd be given a bit of slack for maybe even a season or two.

If someone like Mouriniho or Rafa came in (yes, I know the latter would never happen, but for the sake of the argument over character), then the pressure to succeed instantly would be higher I believe.

As for Rooney; surprised yet somehow not at the same time. With the gaffer gone, having been marginalized this season for RvP, and coming to his theoretical peak as a striker, its understandable to see why he might feel his timing is also "right".


----------



## Inertia (9 May 2013)

Its definitely going to be an interesting next season, Im not convinced Moyes is what they think he is but time will tell. He has always been a conservative manager, winning games 1-0 and seeing games out rather than finishing teams off like Man U do. Managers like to stick to what they know, is he good enough to change that, or will what he knows be good enough?

[edit] I think Ferguson sticking around is a bad mistake, and Man Utd should know that better than most.


----------



## on the road (9 May 2013)

Puppet on a string springs to mind


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2013)




----------



## Zofo (9 May 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Given that it seems to be a well considered appointment by the PLC and Moyes is a respected and uncontroversial character in the game, unless it goes completely sideways and a Moyes-lead United find themselves trailing Europa League spots I think he'd be given a bit of slack for maybe even a season or two.


 

You think?!........no way. Soon as they lose a couple on the bounce the chants will start " We want Fergie!....."


----------



## Inertia (9 May 2013)

classy

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/09/wayne-rooney-twitter-manchester-united


----------



## brodiej (9 May 2013)

Inertia said:


> classy
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/09/wayne-rooney-twitter-manchester-united


 
Classy indeed!

Mind you he slagged off Moyes in his autobiography so I can't see him staying and if that article is to be believed it sounds like shipping out Rooney and bringing back Ronaldo which sounds a good deal to me


----------



## mark st1 (9 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


>


 
And the 3rd button plays "We are the Champions" (Again)


----------



## mark st1 (9 May 2013)

6 Year contract for Moyes that's a gamble imo.


----------



## Spartak (9 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> 6 Year contract for Moyes that's a gamble imo.


 
No - a gamble is an 8 year contract for Pardew


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 May 2013)

I think Moyes will do very well and to give him the time is as important as the Glaziers giving him the backing, financially.

Important to remember that Moyes is an example to other managers that you can create a good team and stay in the top flight without having a ludicrous budget. I'm one of those who feels that perhaps his full potential has not been realised and I reckon that's why United have gone for him, namely because they feel the same way about a manager who never had anywhere near the same resources at his disposal as other Premiership managers had...and yes I include Mark Hughes at QPR, but there are other more notable examples.


----------



## mark st1 (9 May 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I think Moyes will do very well and to give him the time is as important as the Glaziers giving him the backing, financially.
> 
> Important to remember that Moyes is an example to other managers that you can create a good team and stay in the top flight without having a ludicrous budget. I'm one of those who feels that perhaps his full potential has not been realised and I reckon that's why United have gone for him, namely because they feel the same way about a manager who never had anywhere near the same resources at his disposal as other Premiership managers had...and yes I include Mark Hughes at QPR, but there are other more notable examples.


 
I do agree but on the flip side of that i give you Woy Hodgson did brilliant at Fulham and West Brom both on shoe string budgets went to Skiverpool and had cash to burn and look what happened. Moyes deserves a chance no doubt. Will just have to wait and see guess it now looks like Mourhinio to Chelsea then.


----------



## mark st1 (9 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> No - a gamble is an 8 year contract for Pardew


 
Very good shout sir i feel alot better now


----------



## brodiej (9 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I do agree but on the flip side of that i give you Woy Hodgson did brilliant at Fulham and West Brom both on shoe string budgets went to Skiverpool and had cash to burn and look what happened. Moyes deserves a chance no doubt. Will just have to wait and see guess it now looks like Mourhinio to Chelsea then.


 
Hodgson actually had a bit of money at Fulham - that's what kept them up.

At Liverpool, he didn't really - they saved all their money for Dalgleish to piss away.

I don't see why Moyes shouldn't be perfect for Man U.

They've always relied mainly on their youth system (as have Everton) and made the occasional big, but bargain signing (like Cantona / Van Persie) as have Everton with Cahill, Jakielka, Phil Neville etc)


----------



## on the road (9 May 2013)

Hodgson did have money at Liverpool but he wasted it on sh*t players.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2013)

on the road said:


> Hodgson did have money at Liverpool but he wasted it on sh*t players.


 
A bit unfair, he arrived at a mess and hardly got started. He only bought 7 players, and made a profit of over £2m on his Liverpool transfer activity. You could argue 3 or 4 incoming players were duds but he offloaded even more duds!

Dalglish made a transfer loss of £40m+ as has Rodgers (so far) including £15m peed away on Joe Allen, Liverpool appear to have achieved a nett spending loss of £80m+ since Hodgson left to finish no further up the league.

Rodgers is very funny (a joke) :- http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/live...ntly-cringeworthy-brendan-rodgers-quotes.html


----------



## thom (10 May 2013)

He had a certain style did Fergie


----------



## rich p (10 May 2013)

Big game for Brighton and Palace tonight - good script as we allegedly detest each other but @User and I hide our hostility well.
I kind of dread what will happen if we actually go up to the Premier though!


----------



## green1 (10 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> A bit unfair, he arrived at a mess and hardly got started.


He hardly got started because his woeful long ball tactics were never going to be tolerated by Liverpool fans. The owl belongs in another era, I will keep laughing as long as he is England manager because as long as he is, England will have as much chance as we (Wales) have of winning any football tournaments.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2013)

2447053 said:


> The worst that can happen is that Palace get promoted. That team is nowhere near ready, so you have it.


No, I insist, after you old chap.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2013)

green1 said:


> He hardly got started because his woeful long ball tactics were never going to be tolerated by Liverpool fans. The owl belongs in another era, I will keep laughing as long as he is England manager because as long as he is, England will have as much chance as we (Wales) have of winning any football tournaments.


 
Catmuck!  Promise to challenge for the title and you could put Dave Basset in charge with a coaching staff of John Beck, Tony Pulis & Big Sam and the Liverpool fans would pop their corks in excited anticipation, they are no different to any other fans.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 May 2013)

COYP  Premiership awaits the arrival of a star studded team...


----------



## green1 (10 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Catmuck!  Promise to challenge for the title and you could put Dave Basset in charge with a coaching staff of John Beck, Tony Pulis & Big Sam and the Liverpool fans would pop their corks in excited anticipation, they are no different to any other fans.


Really? I know of no other Liverpool Manager who didn't have the backing of the Kop at the beginning of their reign. The appointment of the owl at Liverpool was akin to the appointment of Benitez at Chelsea amongst the fans. The difference being that the crowd still sang to support the team and not against the manager.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2013)

green1 said:


> Really? I know of no other Liverpool Manager who didn't have the backing of the Kop at the beginning of their reign. The appointment of the owl at Liverpool was akin to the appointment of Benitez at Chelsea amongst the fans. The difference being that the crowd still sang to support the team and not against the manager.


 
Yes, really, Liverpool fans are no different to any other fans.

Hodgson didn't do well, quickly, but he was on a hiding to nothing, all worked out better for him in the end though. £80m+ later, Liverpool are no better off.


----------



## green1 (10 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Hodgson didn't do well


No s**t Sherlock.


MarkF said:


> Liverpool are no better off.


 Relegaton zone when he finally got the boot top top 6 with a bad start to the season. Take away the first 8~10 games Liverpool would be in the top 4. A slow start is to be expected when a new manager comes in wanting to play a different brand of football.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2013)

green1 said:


> A slow start is to be expected when a new manager comes in wanting to play a different brand of football.


 
You said it.


----------



## green1 (10 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> You said it.


Difference is Rodgers was bring in attractive football to watch. The owl was bringing hoofball that should have gone out with the arc.


----------



## User169 (10 May 2013)

Angry Scotsman to be released into the community.


----------



## brodiej (10 May 2013)

rich p said:


> Big game for Brighton and Palace tonight - good script as we allegedly detest each other but @User and I hide our hostility well.
> I kind of dread what will happen if we actually go up to the Premier though!



I think a lot will depend on Poyet staying.

Hopefully if you do go up he'll stick around for at least 1 season.

The problem when 1 manager leaves ie Fergie - it means Moyes goes, Everton will probably go for Laudrup and so the chain will go on until Gus' name comes up.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2013)

brodiej said:


> I think a lot will depend on Poyet staying.
> 
> Hopefully if you do go up he'll stick around for at least 1 season.
> 
> The problem when 1 manager leaves ie Fergie - it means Moyes goes, Everton will probably go for Laudrup and so the chain will go on until Gus' name comes up.


Maybe. he'll stay if we go up I think. He almost went to Reading in Feb which would have been a mistake


----------



## 2bluegp (10 May 2013)

brodiej said:


> Hodgson actually had a bit of money at Fulham - that's what kept them up.
> 
> At Liverpool, he didn't really - they saved all their money for Dalgleish to **** away.
> 
> ...


so who plays in their first team now that came through this wonderful youth system?


----------



## marshmella (10 May 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Should have stayed with Solbakken. He knew what he was doing.


Not too sure about that with our useless players


----------



## marshmella (10 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Wolves went down i see. That's a shame. Not.


West Brom fan are we?


----------



## brodiej (10 May 2013)

2bluegp said:


> so who plays in their first team now that came through this wonderful youth system?


 
Err ... in the last 20 years Scholes, Beckham, the Nevilles, Nicky Butt, Wes Brown, Giggs, Tom Cleverley to name the most famous. Could you equate that with any of the other top English teams? I think not


----------



## on the road (10 May 2013)

brodiej said:


> Err ... in the last 20 years Scholes, Beckham, the Nevilles, Nicky Butt, Wes Brown, Giggs, Tom Cleverley to name the most famous. Could you equate that with any of the other top English teams? I think not


Over a 26 year period that's not much.


----------



## Noodley (11 May 2013)

Tomorrow, I am off to watch the 2nd leg of the SFL 1st Division play-off semi-final - Dunfermline v Forfar, with Forfar having won 3-1 in the 1st leg, with probably the best first half of football I have seen live since the early/mid 1990s. C'mon The Loons!!!


----------



## brodiej (11 May 2013)

on the road said:


> Over a 26 year period that's not much.



Could you produce a similar list for Arsenal or Chelsea for example?


----------



## 2bluegp (11 May 2013)

brodiej said:


> Err ... in the last 20 years Scholes, Beckham, the Nevilles, Nicky Butt, Wes Brown, Giggs, Tom Cleverley to name the most famous. Could you equate that with any of the other top English teams? I think not


did you miss the word now?


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2013)

marshmella said:


> West Brom fan are we?


 
Nope just don't like The Dingles.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2013)

But many players that are acclaimed as having risen through the big PL club's "youth systems", are nothing of the sort. These clubs hoover up the best talent from smaller ones, with the promise of future money, for a debut, appearances, a cap etc.

For instance, Cleverely is a product of Bradford City's youth system before being half inched by Man U. Andre Wisdom is a is a product of Bradford City's youth system before being half inched by Liverpool. Footballs next big thing, you won't have heard of, he's called George Green and plays for Everton, half inched from Bradford City.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Footballs next big thing, you won't have heard of, he's called George Green and plays for Everton, half inched from Bradford City.


 
Hopefully Mr Moyes shares your views on him .


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2013)

User said:


> Cleverely signed for united aged 12, not sure you could call him a product of the Bradford city youth system


 
He was product of Bradford City's, if he wasn't then Man U would not still be paying us cash for him. It's what big clubs do. 



mark st1 said:


> Hopefully Mr Moyes shares your views on him .


 
I believe Spurs offered £3m for him at 15 (target payments) but he was determined to go to Everton, I think for £2m (target payments), every big club wanted that kid.


----------



## Glenn (11 May 2013)

brodiej said:


> Err ... in the last 20 years Scholes, Beckham, the Nevilles, Nicky Butt, Wes Brown, Giggs, Tom Cleverley to name the most famous. Could you equate that with any of the other top English teams? I think not


Tony Adams, Martin Keown, David Bentley, Ashley Cole, Andy Cole, Kirren Gibbs, Paul Merson, Jack Wilshere, David Rocastle RIP, Seb Larrson have all be full internationals for their countries I haven't put Cesc in there, even though he can be classed as a 'home grown' player.

There are several youth team players bubbling below the surface at the moment too, Serge Gnarby, Chuba Akpom, Chuks Aneke, Thomas Eisfeld, to name a few.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2013)

Drained after that - roller coaster of a game. We are in the CL next season and dead happy with that.

We have replayed (from RH diagonal front of goal) the 'was it over the line' goal umpteen times and think it was - thank christ it didn't matter in the end.

Super Frank; what a stonking player the man is - hope he stays with us next season!

Well done to the Villa fans who applauded Frank off.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Drained after that - roller coaster of a game. We are in the CL next season and dead happy with that.
> 
> We have replayed (from RH diagonal front of goal) the 'was it over the line' goal umpteen times and think it was - thank christ it didn't matter in the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2013)

Ian - that's v.good!


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2013)

Fair play to him im glad he got the record he deserves it. So will he get offered a new deal now or is the Russianite gangster standing firm ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Fair play to him im glad he got the record he deserves it. So will he get offered a new deal now or is the Russianite gangster standing firm ?


 
No idea - hope he gets a contract though. You are kept on edge on and off pitch as a CFC fan.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2013)

I see the Villa stewards getting a bit sexy with the fans that tried to celebrate with him


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2013)

Glenn said:


> There are several youth team players bubbling below the surface at the moment too, Serge Gnarby, Chuba Akpom, Chuks Aneke, Thomas Eisfeld, to name a few.


 
These sound like proper local North London lads, they all had no experience at smaller clubs?


----------



## Glenn (11 May 2013)

Chuba was signed as a 6 year old, Chuks was signed as a 7 year old. Both Serge & Thomas have come from Germany, via the scouting network.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2013)

lol Go on the Wigan


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2013)

Never mind Shitty maybe another 100-200 million in the transfer window and you might win something next season.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 May 2013)

YAAAY!!!! WIGAN!!!!!

But will they stay up?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2013)

Well done Wigan!!

I'm not a football fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I always like to see underdogs do well.


----------



## dan_bo (11 May 2013)

That was awesome. Congrats to wigan.be fun in work on monday!


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2013)

Well done Wigan.
Switched on the TV very late, the 90th minute to be precise....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2013)

Absolutely loved that!


----------



## PaulB (11 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Wigan.
> Switched on the TV very late, the 90th minute to be precise....


Yeah but you don't like the football, do you?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> Yeah but you don't like the football, do you?



I only saw it on the news, never mind actually SEEING the game!


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2013)

That's why I make the effort to watch them, they take huge defensive risks to play the way that they do, I think it's wonderful.  They totally outplayed an out thought a team of world class salaries.............


----------



## postman (11 May 2013)

I enjoyed the two different interviews before the game.A certain Manchester busker of some repute.Gallagher i think his name was,then a GENTLEMAN by the name of Whelan,an ex footballer by all accounts broke his leg sometime during 1960,in an important to him,game.
Well one was foulmouthed the other perfect in everyway.
Justice was done the older GENTLEMAN got his dream to come true,his team won the Cup.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> Yeah but you don't like the football, do you?


 
No, he supports Chelsea 

*runs and hides*


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2013)

Forgot about the FA Cup! If Wigan win but Sunderland, Norwich and Newcastle don't things will get interesting with them all on 38 points...


----------



## Hitchington (12 May 2013)

First time in years i've sat down and watched the cup final from start to finish and throughly enjoyed it! Always good to see the underdogs do well!


----------



## 2bluegp (12 May 2013)

well played Wigan. Deserved it more on the day.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 May 2013)

Anything but a 3pm kick off and last game of season the FA cup is dead to me.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Anything but a 3pm kick off and last game of season the FA cup is dead to me.


Agreed, it does further diminish its status.


----------



## mark st1 (12 May 2013)

Just seen the most incredible finish to a game in the Watford v Leicester match.


----------



## Typhon (12 May 2013)

UEFA regulations say that no match can be played in the two weeks before the Champions League final on that pitch, in order to preserve it. So the FA cup couldn't be the last game of the season anyway.


----------



## Hitchington (12 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Just seen the most incredible finish to a game in the Watford v Leicester match.


I was there! I'm so f$cking happy! Next stop Wembley, then the Prem? COYH!


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2013)

Typhon said:


> UEFA regulations say that no match can be played in the two weeks before the Champions League final on that pitch, in order to preserve it. So the FA cup couldn't be the last game of the season anyway.


 
Eh?  There are 2 games at Wembley just prior to the the Wednesday CL Final, I am going to one of them, the L1 & L2 play off finals next weekend.


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2013)

Hitchington said:


> I was there! I'm so f$cking happy! Next stop Wembley, then the Prem? COYH!


 
Well done Watford, they already looked like PL team.


----------



## i hate hills (12 May 2013)

Well the season is now over for the mighty Brechin City. We lost our playoff semi to Alloa. Bit o a carry on between the two managers who were both sent to the stand . Well done to Alloa all the best for the final.


----------



## Glow worm (12 May 2013)

4-0 to Norwich. I knew I had nothing to worry about all along. Someone must have hacked into my profile last week and written stuff like 'we're doomed' and 'we're definately down now' last week!


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> 4-0 to Norwich. I knew I had nothing to worry about all along. Someone must have hacked into my profile last week and written stuff like 'we're doomed' and 'we're definately down now' last week!


 

A timely and much needed win for you chaps.


----------



## Glow worm (12 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A timely and much needed win for you chaps.


 
Too true. Where on earth did that performance come from?! I know West Brom had nothing to play for but still- 4-0, a massive relief all round.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2013)

When a team has everything in their own control to seal their own destiny, you can [usually] rely on Sunderland to mess it up.


----------



## mark st1 (12 May 2013)

All the best Sir Alex


----------



## Typhon (12 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Eh?  There are 2 games at Wembley just prior to the the Wednesday CL Final, I am going to one of them, the L1 & L2 play off finals next weekend.


 
Hmm, I guess they're planning to re-lay the pitch after those games then.


----------



## Hitchington (12 May 2013)

Quality!


----------



## Hitchington (12 May 2013)

What all the fuss was about


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> All the best Sir Alex


 

Hope he enjoys his retirement as much as we are going to enjoy it.


----------



## Get In The Van (12 May 2013)

Beat the local rivals on their patch so doubly good, hopefully the good run going until after the final when we'll finally win the scottish cup!


----------



## mark st1 (12 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Hope he enjoys his retirement as much as we are going to enjoy it.


 
You can hide behind your bravado on here ive seen it in your eyes your just in awe of his greatness


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> You can hide behind your bravado on here ive seen it in your eyes your just in awe of his greatness


 

His greatness at being totally pie eyed at his tata speech...


----------



## on the road (12 May 2013)

Wigan are doomed, unless they can win at Arsenal on Tuesday. If they draw then they need to beat Aston Villa by ten clear goals or more and hope that Sunderland lose at Tottenham


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 May 2013)

Dear Liverpool FC

Don't bother turning up to play a game of football at Anfield next weekend, we won't, and here's a little gift from Bosingwa and the rest of the boys.

You'll find three points in the envelope courtesy of all the passionless mercenaries at W12.

Yours
(The current crop of shoot at) QPR


----------



## bof (13 May 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Dear Liverpool FC
> 
> Don't bother turning up to play a game of football at Anfield next weekend, we won't, and here's a little gift from Bosingwa and the rest of the boys.
> 
> ...


 
It sounds like one of the few to put in a decent shift was Andros Townsend. Spurs I am sure hoped that having him playing in a situation like QPR's would be the making of the lad. Do you reckon he's now good enough to be a squad member of a team that at least manages to press for a CL spot each season? (Come on Wigan! Big ask right after an FA cup win)

While I am not a fan (wasnt born in W London), QPR are my local team and sorry to see them go down in such a sad manner. I thought at the time it happened it would have been better off preparing for the drop in January by offloading who they could as the gap was already too large to bridge, rather than letting Harry spend lots of money. I only hope they dont drop again.

Reading who seem to have only bought players from Poundland will be up again next season - probably with a squad better equipped for the Premiership from all the money it has given them this year.


----------



## Spartak (13 May 2013)

Watching FA Youth Cup Final on ITV4 at the moment ........

......... Norwich just gone 3-1 up on the night ( 4-1 on agg. )

COME ON YOU YELLOWS


----------



## Maz (13 May 2013)

Hitchington said:


> I was there! I'm so f$cking happy! Next stop Wembley, then the Prem? COYH!


I went to the first leg in Leicester. Cracking atmosphere, good result for Leicester, but at 1-0 there was still everything to play for. Second leg was an absolutely unbelievable way to lose (or win). Well done, Watford.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

Look's like Palace are through...shame.


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Watching FA Youth Cup Final on ITV4 at the moment ........
> 
> ......... Norwich just gone 3-1 up on the night ( 4-1 on agg. )
> 
> COME ON YOU YELLOWS


 
What an amazing two days for Norwich. Securing our immediate future (in the Prem) yesterday, and judging by the superb standard of the youth players tonight, the longer term future looks good too.

OTBC!


----------



## Andrew_P (13 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Look's like Palace are through...shame.


Eagles, proper South London Club


----------



## Spartak (13 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> What an amazing two days for Norwich. Securing our immediate future (in the Prem) yesterday, and judging by the superb standard of the youth players tonight, the longer term future looks good too.
> 
> OTBC!



Looked a well balanced team who didn't panic during the initial Chelsea pressure.
Keeper had a cracking game, in fact they all played well


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Eagles, proper South London Club


 

My dear departed mother was a lifelong fan.
She was so upset I decided to support a far better team...


----------



## Spartak (13 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Eagles, proper South London Club




Managed by a Legend


----------



## Andrew_P (13 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Managed by a Legend


With a real academy too...


----------



## mark st1 (13 May 2013)

Mancini given his P45 i see  shut the door on your way out.


----------



## thom (13 May 2013)

All change in Manchester. Mancini's lost his magic touch.

A compilation of his best bits:


----------



## mark st1 (13 May 2013)

I hope he didnt get caught in our trophy procession that would have been quite harsh considering a year ago to the day he was lifting the trophy.

You cant beat a bit of loyalty


----------



## Hitchington (14 May 2013)

Maz said:


> I went to the first leg in Leicester. Cracking atmosphere, good result for Leicester, but at 1-0 there was still everything to play for. Second leg was an absolutely unbelievable way to lose (or win). Well done, Watford.


Thanks! A really great game, both sets of fans were brilliant. I felt sympathy for Leicester supporters, but my feet didn't touch the ground all the way home. Let's hope we can win at Wembley! COYH!


----------



## MarkF (14 May 2013)

Really enjoyed both games, but didn't see anything in the Palace display that should trouble Watford, they looked like 10 + Zaha.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Looked a well balanced team who didn't panic during the initial Chelsea pressure.
> Keeper had a cracking game, in fact they all played well


 
Credit to Gary Holt for assembling such a fine youth team. I expect great things from Falkirk with him at the helm.

And well played to the huge travelling support The Canaries took down with them! Good to see some silverware for my second favourite club in England.


----------



## thom (14 May 2013)

Come on Wigan !


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2013)

Come on Arsenal !


----------



## thom (14 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Come on Arsenal !


I'm expecting an Arsenal victory but Wigan's 2nd half stats so far in this game are providing tantalising hope...


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2013)

thom said:


> I'm expecting an Arsenal victory but Wigan's 2nd half stats so far in this game are providing tantalising hope...


 

At all costs Spurtz must be denied CL football.... again


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2013)

Thatll be wigan then


----------



## thom (14 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> At all costs Spurtz must be denied CL football.... again


Ha ha ha - 3-1 now to Arsenal so more than likely.
Why are Spurs hated more than Arsenal by Chelsea fans btw ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2013)

May I be the first to welcome Wigan to the greatest league in the world.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2013)

thom said:


> Ha ha ha - 3-1 now to Arsenal so more than likely.
> Why are Spurs hated more than Arsenal by Chelsea fans btw ?


 

For me it's because when I started supporting the Blues, that season Spurtz relegated us. I have never forgotten.
A lot of the older generation supporters also cite the 67 cup final.


----------



## Glenn (14 May 2013)

What's relegation, I can't remember back 100 years since it last happened?


----------



## on the road (14 May 2013)

Wigan are relegated, I wouldn't be surprised if they go the same way as Wimbledon, won the cup, got relegated sometime later, disappeared.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2013)

on the road said:


> Wigan are relegated, I wouldn't be surprised if they go the same way as Wimbledon, won the cup, got relegated sometime later, disappeared.


 

Think it depends if Whelan can keep the current team and Martinez together.


----------



## thom (14 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> For me it's because when I started supporting the Blues, that season Spurtz relegated us. I have never forgotten.
> A lot of the older generation supporters also cite the 67 cup final.


I hear your pain but 67... blooming heck, that's a long time ago.


----------



## rich p (15 May 2013)

Chelsea are getting the runaround at the mo


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

I hope Chelsea win it just so Platini can show us his fake smile limp hand shake's and pure hatred of everything English football related.


----------



## thom (15 May 2013)

Today I'm supporting Benfica because yesterday @ianrauk supported Arsenal against Spurs


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2013)

thom said:


> Today I'm supporting Benfica because yesterday @ianrauk supported Arsenal against Spurs


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2013)

I am supporting Chelsea just so ian has to admit that Rafa is a tactical genius


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> I am supporting Chelsea just so ian has to admit that Rafa is a tactical genius


 

The way we are playing at the moment tells me he hasn't got a friggin' scooby..


----------



## Glenn (15 May 2013)

Hope it goes to extra time, might give Everton a better chance come Sunday.


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2013)

Much as I dislike The Chelsea, I want Rafa to win purely for his CV and then the raucous fans of the Drury Lane Fan-dancers will have to admit they're lucky to have him, however briefly.


----------



## thom (15 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The way we are playing at the moment tells me he hasn't got a friggin' scooby..


What will irritating Chelsea fans sing next year ?

"We know who we were,
we know who we wer-er-ere,
Champions of Europe,
yes that's who we were"

(better put a  in to sweeten the pill)


----------



## Dayvo (15 May 2013)

thom said:


> Ha ha ha - 3-1 now to Arsenal so more than likely.
> Why are Spurs hated more than Arsenal by Chelsea fans btw ?


 


ianrauk said:


> For me it's because when I started supporting the Blues, that season Spurtz relegated us. I have never forgotten.
> A lot of the older generation supporters also cite the 67 cup final.


 
Funnily enough I started to support Spurs in 1967 as all the boys in my year at junior school supported either Tottenham or Chelsea.

I was also at that match in 1975 when Spurs beat Chelsea to send them into the then 2nd Division.

A week later I had the shite kicked out of me by a group of 8 blokes a lot older than me (I was 15) and I've *HATED* Arse-anal with a passion ever since.


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2013)

thom said:


> Today I'm supporting Benfica because yesterday @ianrauk supported Arsenal against Spurs


 
Shouldn't we all be supporting the ENGLISH team in Europe, just like everyone does when Man U. are playing ........... NOT


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2013)

Torres ...... GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

thom said:


> What will irritating Chelsea fans sing next year ?
> 
> "We know who we were,
> we know who we wer-er-ere,
> ...


 
Wonder what you lot will be singing when this appears in your next match programme.


----------



## thom (15 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Wonder what you lot will be singing when this appears in your next match programme.


To be honest, I think we would get good value for him at the minute - we could do with some cash for a couple of players, like a left back, striker & forward....


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

thom said:


> To be honest, I think we would get good value for him at the minute - we could do with some cash for a couple of players, like a left back, striker & forward....


 
You can have Rooney and Nani with our compliments. That just leaves you to find a left back


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> You can have Rooney and Nani with our compliments. That just leaves you to find a left back


 
Leighton Baines


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

And Fellani please 

lol go on the English


----------



## thom (15 May 2013)

Ivanovic hangs one in the far corner - blooming heck!


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

Excellent, Benitez is the Master


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2013)

thom said:


> Ivanovic hangs one in the far corner - blooming heck!


 
Great header


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Excellent, Benitez is the Master


 

easy now....


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> easy now....




Chelsea are my 3rd team


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Excellent, Benitez is the Master


 

Another trophy for his CV ........... next stop Manchester City


----------



## thom (15 May 2013)

Terry has his kit on again...


----------



## Bollo (15 May 2013)

thom said:


> Terry has his kit on again...


He really needs to get his mum to update his dressing up box.

Congrats to Chelsea. the Bela Guttman curse continues for benfica.


----------



## Bollo (15 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Another trophy for his CV ........... next stop Manchester City


I think Rafa deserves a bit of respect, but Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

Hate to kick a man when he is down but that Benfica manager looks fresh out of Grand Theft Auto Vice City. Talk about pimp !


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2013)

Hail the tactical genius of Rafa! 

I wasnae watching btw, I was watching Alloa v. Dunfermline on BBC Alba


----------



## Bollo (15 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> Hail the tactical genius of Rafa!
> 
> I wasnae watching btw, I was watching Alloa v. Dunfermline on BBC Alba


 Rafa to Dunfermline? He's the Littlest Hobo of football.


----------



## glenn forger (15 May 2013)

Racist Eyes John Terry has got his shin pads on. Beyond satire.


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

Bollo said:


> Rafa to Dunfermline? He's the Littlest Hobo of football.


 
More chance of Fergie turning up at Man shitty


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> More chance of Fergie turning up at Man s***ty


 
Sir Alex or Darren


----------



## thom (15 May 2013)

Bollo said:


> He really needs to get his mum to update his dressing up box.


Between you and me, I don't like to boast but I've played in as many teams to win European football finals as John Terry.


----------



## glenn forger (15 May 2013)

From the match report in L'Equipe:

_Ils ont su marquer lorsque l’on ne les attendait plus, s’appropriant le "Fergie Time"._


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2013)

So happy - Champagne on the go here.

CFC - holders of two European trophies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So happy - *POMAINE* on the go here.
> 
> CFC - holders of two European trophies!!!!!!!!!


 
FTFY.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> FTFY.


 
Haha - but at least you could get the spelling right! 

Google is your friend here....


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

Sorry my apolagies spelling was never my strong point. Enjoy your victory drink


----------



## Monsieur Remings (16 May 2013)

Football is a game of 93 minutes. 

Poor defending when it really mattered from Benfica.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Football is a game of 93 minutes.
> 
> Poor defending when it really mattered from Benfica.


 
Or: cleverly gaining a corner followed by a wonderful ball in followed by a stunning header.

Perspective: wonderfully flexible.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2013)

Defegate or Poogate has blown up, cannot believe it there were loads of rumours about it, but it looks like there is some truth to it. Might explain the long handshake pre match of Holloway & Poyet it looked like Poyet was apologising for something!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...room-dirty-protest-after-Gus-Poyet-email.html


----------



## craigwend (18 May 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22491339


----------



## mark st1 (18 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Defegate or Poogate has blown up, cannot believe it there were loads of rumours about it, but it looks like there is some truth to it. Might explain the long handshake pre match of Holloway & Poyet it looked like Poyet was apologising for something!!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...room-dirty-protest-after-Gus-Poyet-email.html


 
Either that or he hadn't washed his hands


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2013)

8 hours of driving, only to see them score 3 in half an hour, rubbish, what b.o.r.i.n.g.last hour, Parkinson out!


----------



## brodiej (19 May 2013)

So - Spurs or Arsenal is todays big question. 
I imagine it'll be Arse but an interesting twist that its the North East clubs with the big say


----------



## mark st1 (19 May 2013)

Could be an interesting day im not fussed which one gets 4th spot. It would probably be more fun seeing Wenger squirm on MOTD later than the gravely voiced meerkat though.


----------



## mark st1 (19 May 2013)

Arsenal it is then and i have to say flicking between the 2 games Newcastle deserve to be where they are in the league a truly awful team to watch .

Sir Alex's last game looked liked fun 5-5 lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2013)

CFC - third! That'll do for this season - nice to see the Thank You Rafa placards too.


----------



## Glenn (19 May 2013)

_*St Totteringham's Day came very late this season, hopefully it will be 2 or 3 weeks earlier next year.*_


----------



## PaulB (19 May 2013)

Very emotional day for me today. It may have been Jamie's last match but I have decided to make it mine as well. I've seen the vast majority of Jamie's games right throughout his career so it's fitting it was the last for both of us. He's contacted me a few times about my head injury so is clearly someone who cares about the supporters so now he's gone, so am I. It's not entirely down to him though; it's the massive inconvenience of the change of KO times and days and the sheer contempt we have our loyalties returned with. We fans, the blood running through the clubs are THE last concern for them. They'll know there's a big waiting list for season tickets so if me and my son don't renew (18 years for him, 41 for me!) so what, there's thousands of others who will gladly have them.

But the QPR fans were superb today. Their team formed an honour guard for Jamie's appearance and the fans stood and applauded the great servant as he ran on to the pitch. They, well the vast majority of them anyway, have always been held in high regard by our lot and we wish them all the best in their endeavours next season.


----------



## Spartak (19 May 2013)

Well done to Yeovil & manager Gary Johnson
Championship football .......... 10 years after joining the League


----------



## Archie_tect (19 May 2013)

Newcastle and Sunderland survive to fight relegation again next April... it's tough in the NE.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Newcastle and Sunderland survive to fight relegation again next April... it's tough in the NE.


 
But still the NUFC fans bang on about being a 'Big Club' - they sound a bit silly these days.

I would like to see a resurgence in the NE though - used to really enjoy our trips to watch CFC lock horns with those two clubs and Middlesbrough when they could all put up a guaranteed good scrap.


----------



## brodiej (21 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But still the NUFC fans bang on about being a 'Big Club' - they sound a bit silly these days.
> 
> I would like to see a resurgence in the NE though - used to really enjoy our trips to watch CFC lock horns with those two clubs and Middlesbrough when they could all put up a guaranteed good scrap.



Middlesborough really are crap. They always have been. Newcastle and Sunderland have at least been good at some points in their past. Boro are just rubbish


----------



## on the road (21 May 2013)

Tony Pulis has left Stoke City, I hear Everton are looking for a new manager


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2013)

on the road said:


> Tony Pulis has left Stoke City, I hear Everton are looking for a new manager


 
Just seen this on Sky Sports also. Dont see who can make them better though ? Pardew is now the 2nd longest serving manager currently in the Premier League lol.


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2013)

I see West Ham have signed the pikey on a permanent deal.


----------



## Doseone (21 May 2013)

Good signing for them.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 May 2013)

Di Canio's players are running off telling the PFA that the nasty man shouts at them... awww!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Just seen this on Sky Sports also. Dont see who can make them better though ? Pardew is now the 2nd longest serving manager currently in the Premier League lol.


 
Brendan Rodgers is the 5th longest serving.


----------



## Spartak (21 May 2013)

on the road said:


> Tony Pulis has left Stoke City, I hear Everton are looking for a new manager


 
Phil Neville to Stoke as manager ???


----------



## mark st1 (22 May 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Brendan Rodgers is the 5th longest serving.


 
I know at not even a year thats quite bad lol.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Phil Neville to Stoke as manager ???


Excellent news for Sunderland and Newcastle.


----------



## Stephenite (23 May 2013)

Yes, it is sad. When i saw the headline I was expecting someone much older. I must be a similar age to you, irish, as I remember Jimmy and Brian in much the same way as you.

Reminiscing a bit now, but I had a toothbrush (kept at my gran's flat) that was red with white bristles, and a black 'J' on the handle. Joe Jordan!! Now there's an incentive to brush your teeth!


----------



## PaulB (24 May 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Yes, it is sad. When i saw the headline I was expecting someone much older. I must be a similar age to you, irish, as I remember Jimmy and Brian in much the same way as you.
> 
> Reminiscing a bit now, but I had a toothbrush (kept at my gran's flat) that was red with white bristles, and a black 'J' on the handle. Joe Jordan!! Now there's an incentive to brush your teeth!


Anyone around in 1978? Anyone remember the Joe Jordan poster pre-the Argentina fiasco?


----------



## brodiej (24 May 2013)

PaulB said:


> Anyone around in 1978? Anyone remember the Joe Jordan poster pre-the Argentina fiasco?


 
Nice one

They could have done a similar one with a tired looking Willie Johnson followed by him looking all energised after taking the banned stimulant and a third one with him looking pissed off on the plane home.


----------



## MarkF (24 May 2013)

Mark Hughes to Stoke? Stoke fans must think it's week long Christmas.................


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 May 2013)

Bayern v. Dortmund....off we go...

hope its a good game


----------



## Hitchington (27 May 2013)

Biggest game of the season by far today! COYH!!! (starting to get butterflies already)


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Should be a good game you going to it ?


----------



## bof (27 May 2013)

User said:


> German fans enjoying London
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgWvCmBxfwQ



I live not too far away. This explains why an afternoon in the sun in the garden was to a background of non-stop sirens in the distance.


----------



## Hitchington (27 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Should be a good game you going to it ?


 
Yep! Just having a last minute moment watching highlights from the Watford 3-1 Leicester match. I'm travelling up from South London so going to be in the thick of it with Palace fans, hope the journey home won't be too painful... COYH!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 May 2013)

well, there we go. Palace in the Premiership for another season. You won't get odds on them going down again this time next year.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Kevin Phillips is just the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Hitchington (27 May 2013)

:-(


----------



## Cheddar George (27 May 2013)

I should have been neutral but everyone has a soft spot for "Ollie" down this neck of the woods.:-)


----------



## MarkF (27 May 2013)

Poor do...............and I was so looking forward to it as well. 

Were Watford really poor, or, did Holloway do a number on them? Zaha was great but him apart, Palace looked really limited.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

Benitez to be Napoli manager.


----------



## Spartak (27 May 2013)

Cheddar George said:


> I should have been neutral but everyone has a soft spot for "Ollie" down this neck of the woods.:-)



Holloway Holloway Olly Holloway 
He gets the ball, scores a goal
Holly Holloway 

....... as sang by many a Rovers fan !!!


----------



## User482 (29 May 2013)

Looks as though Martinez is going to Everton. I must say I can't quite see why his stock is so high - Wigan sleep-walked into relegation this season.


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2013)

User482 said:


> Looks as though Martinez is going to Everton. I must say I can't quite see why his stock is so high - Wigan sleep-walked into relegation this season.


 

Agreed! They have flirted with relegation for how ever many seasons and won the FA Cup. He has bought and sold on a few decent players though i suppose. Would hardly call him a massive success though.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 May 2013)

Mark Hughes to Stoke still?


----------



## MarkF (29 May 2013)

England look great, zipped the ball around for 45 minutes leaving Ireland dizzy, the interplay and constant switching of positions as they tik-tak'd their way, seamlessly, from defence to attack, was a joy to behold.

Sky's the limit for this team, I reckon they can get a draw v Poland.


----------



## Spartak (29 May 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Mark Hughes to Stoke still?


 


5 year deal !!! 100 million to spend / waste ............ sacked by Christmas


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> England look great, zipped the ball around for 45 minutes leaving Ireland dizzy, the interplay and constant switching of positions as they tik-tak'd their way. seamlessly, from defence to attack, was a joy to behold.
> 
> Sky the limit for this team, I reckon they can get a draw v Poland.


 

Are the U21's playing or something ?? Im watching the senior team die on their ass atm !


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> 5 year deal !!! 100 million to spend / waste ............ sacked by Christmas


 

Sounds like his last job in West London.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2013)

Glen Johnson! Somebody please explain Glen Johnson to me! Watching his moobs roll down the wing reminds one of nothing so much as a Daily Telegraph leader column in search of a decent argument


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> 5 year deal !!! 100 million to spend / waste ............ sacked by Christmas


 

And relegated by November...


----------



## Spartak (29 May 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> And relegated by November...



Hopefully


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Glen Johnson! Somebody please explain Glen Johnson


 

Unfortunately this is a family forum ! Also King Wayne of the Rooneys  he looks Sunday league at best. And somebody needs to tell Oxlade-Chamberlain that getting it between the 2 White posts doesn't include the corner flags !


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2013)

another inept performance. Never mind Johnson - can somebody tell me why the Irish midfielders beat the English midfielders to the ball seven times out of midnight.


----------



## MarkF (29 May 2013)

Fatso is a busted flush, never seen any player live off a reputation (a long ago one) for so long. It's mad, he needs to drop into the Championship to get some decent game time. I think he would suit Barnsley.


----------



## meenaghman (29 May 2013)

Ah well no Britain's Got Talent tonight on ITV -- Just Ireland and England have no Talent. I despair at Trapatoni.. He had to be almost directed by the FAI to give Seamus Coleman a cap.. nearly threw McCarthy out of the squad. Simon Cox managed to stop Walter's goalbound header from crossing the line, while someone explain why those 2 guys from Derby were on the pitch when we needed the likes of Robbie Brady and Hoolihan to hold the ball instead. Worryingly our defence is very poor -- Lampard waltzed in for that goal. Still at least the FA and I presume the FAI made a few bob out of the exercise. Don't understand the 'you'll never beat the Irish' chant.. Those fans obviously missed Euro2012 and subsequent 6 -1 defeat to Germany. The footballing might of Georgia and the Faroe Islands next.. before Austria/Germany and Sweden. Somehow I don't see Irish Jigs and Reels mixing with the Samba beat in Rio next year.


----------



## postman (30 May 2013)

England team sheet for Irish game.In goal Dyer,right back Dyer,left back Dyer,right half Dyer centre half Dyer left half Dyer,and so and on.


----------



## brodiej (30 May 2013)

meenaghman said:


> Ah well no Britain's Got Talent tonight on ITV -- Just Ireland and England have no Talent. I despair at Trapatoni.. He had to be almost directed by the FAI to give Seamus Coleman a cap.. nearly threw McCarthy out of the squad. Simon Cox managed to stop Walter's goalbound header from crossing the line, while someone explain why those 2 guys from Derby were on the pitch when we needed the likes of Robbie Brady and Hoolihan to hold the ball instead. Worryingly our defence is very poor -- Lampard waltzed in for that goal. Still at least the FA and I presume the FAI made a few bob out of the exercise. Don't understand the 'you'll never beat the Irish' chant.. Those fans obviously missed Euro2012 and subsequent 6 -1 defeat to Germany. The footballing might of Georgia and the Faroe Islands next.. before Austria/Germany and Sweden. Somehow I don't see Irish Jigs and Reels mixing with the Samba beat in Rio next year.


 
I'm very puzzled by Hoolahan never getting near the pitch under Trapatoni.

He always looks Norwich's best player - versatile midfielder, great left foot, scores goals in team that finished 11th in the Prem. while the Irish midfield is crammed with mediocrity.

I suppose he would argue you drew - but boring pragmatism (ignoring skilful and successful players in favour of midfield workhorses from mid-championship level teams) seems very depressing especially in a friendly


----------



## bof (30 May 2013)

Why did England play old warhorses? FFS its an end of season friendly - surely time to blood a bunch of youngsters. Bringing on Leighton Baines towards the end - excellent player though he is - just summed up the pointlessness of it all.


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Glen Johnson! Somebody please explain Glen Johnson to me! Watching his moobs roll down the wing reminds one of nothing so much as a Daily Telegraph leader column in search of a decent argument


I'll explain Glen Johnson to you. I see you had a go at him in a previous post and can only conclude the only exposure you have to him is on England outings. I can't speak for him in the odious international version of the game but I can speak for him at club level and of all the players my team have ever had, he is right there amongst the best. His control of the highest, fastest, most awkard-angled deliveries (I'm not going to load anyone's guns by writing 'balls' but that's what I mean) is often worth the entry fee alone. I know we've had some talented defenders who can't defend but look very good going forward but he doesn't come into that category defensively. He CAN defend and he's mobile, gifted and direct. He does remind me of John Barnes and Digger was mercilessly criticised in an England shirt but on his club-level performances, there was no option but to pick him for the national team, then play him out of position, with inferior team mates and a southern-based press with their poisoned pens ready to offer him up as their sacrifice to the football gods. 

If you persist in thinking he's somehow 'not good enough', then it's likely you're getting that opinion from someone with an agenda or you have a vendetta against him personally for some reason.


----------



## mark st1 (30 May 2013)

Oh shock another "he is one of our greatest ever players" posts. Im sure you lot just wrap everything up in bull shoot in order to cover up your teams persistent failings year in year out. I bet this time next year Kolo Toure will be a "Kop Hero" and 1 of the best defenders in the world.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2013)

Paul - I think he's not good enough because I see him caught out of position, rounded with ease and luzzing what would be perfect crosses in to the penalty area if only there was an England shirt in the vicinity. I don't have a vendetta against him - I just don't think that he's very good. 

(Mine you, such is the dearth at right back that I'm not entirely sure I know of a better candidate)


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Paul - I think he's not good enough because I see him caught out of position, rounded with ease and luzzing what would be perfect crosses in to the penalty area if only there was an England shirt in the vicinity. I don't have a vendetta against him - I just don't think that he's very good.
> 
> (Mine you, such is the dearth at right back that I'm not entirely sure I know of a better candidate)


Whether he's good enough for England or not is totally irrelevant to me. The fact is, at club level, like Digger, it would be impossible to look beyond him and give the shirt to somebody else. It reminds me exactly of the misdirected criticism that came the way of another Liverpool right back whenever he played for England. He got four European cups but still came in for this kind of nonsense. Glen Johnson is a fantastic player and if there isn't a better English right back (and there isn't), you should perhaps direct the criticism at the Football Association and the current set up, not lay all the blame at his door. After all, you can only kiss with the pock you've got, as they say.


----------



## Yellow Fang (30 May 2013)

I saw the 2nd half in the pub last night. England looked the much better team. Maybe they lacked a cutting edge, but Ireland were lucky to get away with a draw imo.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2013)




----------



## Archie_tect (31 May 2013)

Why do football teams keep recycling and reusing the same old and ineffective managers every year?


----------



## brodiej (31 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2480345, member: 30090"]Yes! I despise Stoke and the manner in which they play football and bully teams. Bye bye next seaeon.[/quote]



dellzeqq said:


>


 
Looks as if he's planning on making a comeback.

He could probably still do a good job as the big man with sharp elbows upfront role much beloved of Stoke.


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2013)

Any significance to him wearing a black tie ...... how long before Stoke fans are singing Pulis's name again


----------



## mark st1 (31 May 2013)

The front of the shirt is now adorned with sponsorship from "Viagra". That's the only chance Stoke City now have of staying up.


----------



## mark st1 (31 May 2013)

I see Suarez has slapped in a transfer request. Due to the fact he and his family are unhappy in England now and his treatment by the press which he feels has damaged his image .

Id say biting and being racist towards your fellow professionals has a little more truth in it. Shut the border on your way out of England you filthy little shoot.


----------



## on the road (31 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not a football fan but I can't help but feel that Stoke may have made a huge mistake.


No they've not made a mistake, Hughes is the right manager to take them down to where they belong. They do nothing for the premier League, all they do is park the bus in front of the goal and consider a goalless a major triumph, the sooner they're relegated the better. The most boring team in the Premier League.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (31 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Any significance to him wearing a black tie ...... how long before Stoke fans are singing Pulis's name again


 

About 17 games minutes.

The problem with this twit is partly that he is an ex-player and so too has an over-inflated sense of what some 'players' are actually worth. In the case of Mark Hughes at Loftus Road, we all know he got it catastrophically wrong; the players he brought in were shoot, pure and simple and a firing squad is too good for them and him.

As for the Stokeys..._we'll see you all next year, we'll see you all next year!_


----------



## MarkF (31 May 2013)

on the road said:


> They do nothing for the premier League, all they do is park the bus in front of the goal and consider a goalless a major triumph, the sooner they're relegated the better. The most boring team in the Premier League.


 
That's not correct, it can't be, not when the ex-manager often played Matthew Etherington & Jermaine Pennant in his starting line up, 2 out and out wingers who couldn't tackle a cheese sandwich. I can't think of any other middle sized PL club apart from Martinez who would risk doing that. Stoke played a traditional British game, win the ball, get it wide, get crosses into the box, it might be old fashioned but it's the opposite of negative.

Boring? Nearly every PL team last year was, QPR, Stoke, West Brom, Fulham, Norwich, Newcastle, Sunderland, Reading, Villa, West Ham, all b.o.r.i.n.g


----------



## Doseone (31 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not a football fan but I can't help but feel that Stoke may have made a huge mistake.


 
They have. He's a s*** manager and he's a ***t and he ruined my club. I feel sorry for the Stoke fans who are going to see 5 years of hard work ruined by Christmas.


----------



## Inertia (1 Jun 2013)

I see Sepp Blatter is giving Prince Philip a run for his money again :-D


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2013)

Great news - the Special One returns. Very happy.

An interesting season ahead in the PL.


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Great news - the Special One returns. Very happy.


I'm puzzled as to why he would want the job. Has he extracted a promise from Roman Abramovich to keep his neb out of all team matters? Or has he insisted on such a huge salary that it doesn't matter if he gets sacked again?


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Great news - the Special One returns. Very happy.
> 
> An interesting season ahead in the PL.


 

Never saw that one coming  not. lol

Hate to say it as i do like the bloke cracking interviews and a brilliant sense of humor but if he doesn't match or beat what he achieved last time isnt that going to be classed as a bit of a failure ?

His stars of back then Terry Lampard Cole Drogba Robben Essien etc etc are all either gone or past there best imo. Should be an interesting season coming up anyway lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2485605, member: 30090"]Hmm. Great to see him back but cant help but think its gonna end in tears again.[/quote]


As in all aspects of life; love always ends in tears.


----------



## on the road (3 Jun 2013)

Maybe he's a sucker for punishment? I'm sure he probably not bothered if he gets sacked again as he'll walk off with an even bigger pay cheque.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Never saw that one coming  not. lol
> 
> Hate to say it as i do like the bloke cracking interviews and a brilliant sense of humor but if he doesn't match or beat what he achieved last time isnt that going to be classed as a bit of a failure ?
> 
> His stars of back then Terry Lampard Cole Drogba Robben Essien etc etc are all either gone or past there best imo. Should be an interesting season coming up anyway lol


 

I guess it will be perceived as failure.

Re the yesteryear stars. The team and game has moved on a lot since 2007. We have some cracking new players still growing into the game as it is played in the PL. Terry didn't feature much last season, Lamps was good and still stays with us. Our 2004/5 squad was pretty stunning tbh but once we resolve the issues of reserve goalkeeper / central midfielder / and strike-force (not much to do there then!) I think we'll be pushing hard again both domestically and in Europe.

Last season was a roller-coaster (but as a fan I guess we are used to that!) and for a team that was either in transition, off the boil or a crock of crap depending on your viewpoint, we didn't do too bad. There are a lot of teams who would sell their grannies to come third in the league and win the Europa League and hold two massive Euro-pots at the same time (albeit briefly). Biggest heart-ache was finishing so far behind MUFC in the PL.

For a team that has not done so well we are still ranked 3rd in the UEFA team rankings which is quite impressive really;

http://kassiesa.home.xs4all.nl/bert/uefa/data/method4/trank2013.html

JM is clearly a good manager, make that damn good manager. He has his foibles but he is the master of being the 12th or 13th man (depending on whether you view the crowd as 12th/13th or vice-versa). SAF was the out and out master of this in my book but JM is very close and that brings a lot to a teams performance on the pitch. Love it or hate it, it's a part of football - not just the modern game either; Cloughie was also a master of the off-pitch psychological battle in his day.

We shall see how it pans out and I can't wait for the show to begin! Again!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jun 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/jun/05/jose-mourinho-chelsea-fling 

it's a boy-boy thang..........


----------



## Spartak (11 Jun 2013)

Season starts in 8 weeks 

Should be a cracker with Man Utd, Man City, Chelsea, Spurs & Arsenal all in with a shout ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013–14_Premier_League


----------



## on the road (12 Jun 2013)

Spurs won't be anywhere, they've had two good seasons by their standards but the pressure is on now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Jun 2013)

I wonder how well Dumbarton can do this season....


----------



## Chromatic (12 Jun 2013)

Never mind Dumbarton, what about Stenhousemuir?


----------



## ThinAir (12 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2498561, member: 30090"]

In all seriousness I think Arsenal have the best chance as long as Wenger does his business asap, brings in some decent players who are Catona esk in terms of leadership and gets cracking with pre season training. [/quote]

I really hope this is true, there's been so much transfer speculation in the press etc with some really big names being banded about, but I don't we will pay the money for Higuain.

Must say though, I think that Wenger needs to win something this year, or he could be going down the road at the end if the year, which I don't think would be a great thing, we've all seen whatcha opens when teams don't have managerial stability!

Best thing about the new season? Gotta be Holloway back in the PL!


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jun 2013)

Just been sent this photo, [if it's a photoshop fake or if you've already seen it loads of times doing the rounds- sorry in advance!]

Made me smile!






[Edit: Found it on Google maps... it's in Muscat, Oman!]


----------



## ThinAir (18 Jun 2013)

Hair transplant is looking good though ;-)


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2013)

User said:


> Rooney needs to get back to training sooner rather than later ....
> 
> View attachment 24921


 

So does Coleen


----------



## Piemaster (19 Jun 2013)

So, first game away at the Bridge. Which I think was the game straight after JM quit last time we met.
Bit of a cop-out for him then I reckon, we didn't get to sing 'sacked in the morning' to him. Wouldn't have been the first manager to have lost to us and got his cards the following day.
At least there must be a good chance of seeing it on TV when I'm stuck abroad.


----------



## ThinAir (19 Jun 2013)

^^^ haha!

We've got Aston Villa first off, then Fulham, and the Spurs. Busy first three weeks if Villa have pulled their fingers out over the summer!


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jun 2013)

See we have a nice easy start agaiiiiiiiiiin . Will be surprised with more than 4 points from the first 3 games tbh.


----------



## ThinAir (19 Jun 2013)

Still waiting to see if/when/how we are getting Higuain....


----------



## Spartak (20 Jun 2013)

Looking at the end of the season, Norwich's last 4 games are Liverpool, Man. Utd, Chelsea & Arsenal !

Hope we've got enough points in the bag by that point ???


----------



## ThinAir (20 Jun 2013)

Spartak said:


> Looking at the end of the season, Norwich's last 4 games are Liverpool, Man. Utd, Chelsea & Arsenal !
> 
> Hope we've got enough points in the bag by that point ???



Ok so looking at the end of the season, and given last seasons performances, who do we think is likely to end up in The Championship next season? I'm going with Stoke, Palace and Cardiff.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jun 2013)

Hull, Palace & Swansea


----------



## MarkF (20 Jun 2013)

I made an effort to see as many footie grounds as possible riding through Spain last summer, Salamanca's was one of my favourites, a quintessentially
Spanish ground. UD Salamanca were liquidated on Wednesday, they've gone, finished, kaput. They were in La Liga as recently as 1999 and have spent 13 or the last 16 years in Segunda. It was well supported provincial club, like Bradford City, Coventry, Bristol City or Huddersfield, 90 years of history, gone, just like that.







View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVSZYBDmfOA


UDS 09/02/1923 - 18/06/2013 R.I.P.


----------



## ThinAir (20 Jun 2013)

^^^ That sucks!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2013)

Septic Bladder getting a bit of stick. What with PMcQ at UCI and Septic, it's turning into a summer of sport...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/jun/26/sepp-blatter-fifa-brazil-world-cup


----------



## MarkF (27 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Must say though, I think that Wenger needs to win something this year, or he could be going down the road at the end if the year


 
Yes he will, to PSG!

I've been watching the Confederations cup and Neymar is beginning to get right on my tits.  He's ruining the Brazil games for me with his incessant cheating, the dive where he fouled himself v Italy was bad enough, but to score from the subsequent free kick was galling. Last nights dive (amongst many other dives) against Uruguay was unbelievable, why isn't any ref strong enough to book him, or better, just smack him? I hope Spain win tonight and go on to teach the diving git a lesson in the final, hopefully Busquets can give him a real reason to scream.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYVnPvwF5xI


----------



## Maz (15 Jul 2013)

What were they thinking of when they came up with this kit?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2013)

Chelsea have offered Mata or Luiz plus ten million for Rooney! Has The Special One been on some kind of Special Breakfast????? Mata was their best player last year.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Chelsea have offered Mata or Luiz plus ten million for Rooney! Has The Special One been on some kind of Special Breakfast????? Mata was their best player last year.


 

I hope they bite their hand off.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jul 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/17/manchester-united-wayne-rooney-bid


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2013)

they've turned it down, reckoning that selling him overseas is a better bet. If the story is true Mourinho has dropped a real clanger.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

It's all bollox. shoot stirring by Manure. Flexing their wings now that both Gill and the drunkard have departed.
If anyone really believes that Chelsea would want to offer 2 of their best players for peanuts are insane. And does anyone really believe that Manure would reject that offer? They would have ripped Chelsea hands off.


----------



## accountantpete (17 Jul 2013)

Has anyone seen Rooney's first touch?

It went missing about 2 years ago.

Reward to finder.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

Just released by Chelsea

Chelsea statement: 'Chelsea Football Club can confirm that yesterday it made a written offer to Manchester United for the transfer of Wayne Rooney. Although the terms of the offer are confidential, for avoidance of doubt and contrary to what is currently being briefed to the press in Sydney, the proposed purchase price does not include the transfer or loan of any players from Chelsea to Manchester United.'


----------



## User482 (17 Jul 2013)

Rooney's been a good, rather than great player for quite a while now. He seems to be the last one to realise this.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just released by Chelsea
> 
> Chelsea statement: 'Chelsea Football Club can confirm that yesterday it made a written offer to Manchester United for the transfer of Wayne Rooney. Although the terms of the offer are confidential, for avoidance of doubt and contrary to what is currently being briefed to the press in Sydney, the proposed purchase price does not include the transfer or loan of any players from Chelsea to Manchester United.'


 
fairy nuff. But is he good enough to play for Chelsea?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> fairy nuff. But is he good enough to play for Chelsea?


 
No. He's not a prolific scorer for Manure.


[QUOTE 2552388, member: 30090"]Better than Torres anyways.[/quote]
That's not hard now is it?


Bring on Suarez... Happy to have him in the team.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2552420, member: 30090"]Ivanovic won't be:


[/quote]




*Ivanovic* happy for Suarez to join Chelsea


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2013)

Ivanovic has said that he's welcome Suarez

and from the Grauniad

[Enter ROONEY, INTERNETS, and MATA]
ROONEY: In sooth, I know not why I am so sad:
It wearies me; you say it wearies you;
But how I caught it, found it, or came by it,
What stuff 'tis made of, whereof it is born,
I am to learn;
And such a want-wit sadness makes of me,
That I have much ado to know myself.
INTERNETS: Bugger off, fat bastard.
MATA: You woke me up for this?

so........ Chelsea offered cash and United made the Mata/Luiz bit up out of spite.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2013)

Anyway.. Rooney's still in Manchester with Colleen by all accounts


----------



## postman (17 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Anyway.. Rooney's still in Manchester with Colleen by all accounts


 
I will have a diet coke with that please.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just released by Chelsea
> 
> Chelsea statement: 'Chelsea Football Club can confirm that yesterday it made a written offer to Manchester United for the transfer of Wayne Rooney. Although the terms of the offer are confidential, for avoidance of doubt and contrary to what is currently being briefed to the press in Sydney, the proposed purchase price does not include the transfer or loan of any players from Chelsea to Manchester United.'


 

Must be true then if its an "official" statement  football is becoming very tedious atm with agents and owners and probably even players spreading rumors on there future perspective clubs etc etc. Combine that with our famous for "non facts" press we get fed on a daily basis its all a load of bollox. I for one would have jumped at the chance of Mata and 10 million  . Luiz no thanks your welcome to keep him . Id also be happy to keep Rooney i dont think he is past his best at all. Yes RVP came saw and conquered all last season but not alone Rooney playing out of position was still doing a job feeding RVP and chipping in with his own tally.

And as for your special one @ianrauk he is also prone to the old foot in mouth syndrome and its also not been un noticed that he isnt a fan of Mata, and that he doesnt fit in to his formation or way of playing. There seems to have been to many different people saying that for there not to be some truth in it. And as for Sir Alex leaving your only kidding yourselves if you think thats the truth he just has his own little puppet now that he can control from the comfy seats in the stands.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jul 2013)

Maz said:


> What were they thinking of when they came up with this kit?


----------



## MarkF (17 Jul 2013)

I think fatso's performances for England have been diabolical for years, he is a busted flush, filled out, lost his quick feet and never really came anywhere close to what we thought and hoped he might become when he lit up the PL................a decade ago. A very good player still, but one of many, not anywhere the "special" bracket nowadays IMO. (Looks like in Man U's opinion too).


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jul 2013)

MarkF said:


> I think fatso's performances for England have been diabolical for years


 
Compared to which of our other "outstanding talents" then ?? cos id say that list could be pretty long.


----------



## MarkF (17 Jul 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Compared to which of our other "outstanding talents" then ?? cos id say that list could be pretty long.


 
Who comparing?

But.......he was the worst English player in the last World Cup, we hoped he'd be better than others, he's proven not to be, his best days look to be years ago. I think Man U's stance speaks volumes, they are willing to sell.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jul 2013)

MarkF said:


> Who comparing?
> 
> But.......he was the worst English player in the last World Cup,


 
Thats comical your saying he massively under performs he was the worst player etc etc as far as i know there are 10 other players on the field and 5-6 on the bench and 8-9 in the rest of the squad taken to any tournament ? Our team as a whole under performs hence why as a country we don't win anything and as we are slipping down the World rankings quicker than an ice cube on a car bonnet id say the twunks at FIFA are realizing that also.


----------



## MarkF (17 Jul 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats comical your saying he massively under performs he was the worst player etc etc as far as i know there are 10 other players on the field and 5-6 on the bench and 8-9 in the rest of the squad taken to any tournament ? Our team as a whole under performs hence why as a country we don't win anything and as we are slipping down the World rankings quicker than an ice cube on a car bonnet id say the twunks at FIFA are realizing that also.


 
You brought up comparison. Look, Man are willing to sell, if he was the Wayne Rooney everybody hoped he'd have turned out to be, he'd now be in his prime and Man U wouldn't sell, not for a £10+m squiddly fee and a Chelsea cast off anyway.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jul 2013)

I bought up comparison as you mentioned he has been one of our constant under performers in an England shirt but the whole team has so its not much of an observation you are making. Agreed if he was in Worldy form this would be a non issue. It might help if the player came out and said "i do/dont want to leave" not a hard thing to do to put an end to it imo.


----------



## MarkF (17 Jul 2013)

But he was supposed to be "special", he wasn't, he stood out as poor amid a team of regular internationals. He hasn't been in anything but "run of the mill PL player form" for years. RVP showed it from day one. He may or may not want to leave, but it's clear Man U want to sell him, "He's not for sale" is only to keep the price rising. However, a bid of £10m + a cast off shows just how far his star has fallen. Falcao is the same age, gone for £50m!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2013)

Shamefully stolen from a friend of mine..

Breaking news - Wayne Rooney to join Chelsea after Colleen agrees personal terms with John Terry


----------



## on the road (19 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Shamefully stolen from a friend of mine..
> 
> Breaking news - Wayne Rooney to join Chelsea after Colleen agrees personal terms with John Terry


It seems like John Terry has lowered his expectations.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jul 2013)

on the road said:


> It seems like John Terry has lowered his expectations.


 

That's impossible ! Colleen may not be a super model but she has a pulse so she passes the Terry test with flying colors.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2013)

Mata reacts to the news that he would be a makeweight in any Rooney deal..


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jul 2013)

Just watched a documentary from last night on Laurie Cunningham. What an unbelievable talent he was and what a crap way to go.





If you have some time spare and you haven't seen it i highly recommend it some of his play is breathtaking and some of the highest praise ive ever heard of from the likes of Big Ron Atkinson and Del Bosque.


----------



## MattCook (22 Jul 2013)

Born and Bred in Lincoln and a life long active Lincoln City fan. 
Does being a supporter of lower league football allow you to have a better understanding of the game?
I mean when its cold and the hail is coming down sideways, if there is any grass on the pitch it is frozen, the changing rooms are not heated/air conditioned and there are absolutely no stylist making sure the players look good for before going out on the pitch, you never hear anyone moan that the ball hit a bobble just before he shot causing him to miss by a sizeable margin. 
Premier league Prima Donas play for their clubs and for the love of the game, but lower league players play for those reasons aswell AND with the added pressure of childcare/mortgage/bills etc etc

Thoughts?


----------



## brodiej (22 Jul 2013)

MattCook said:


> Born and Bred in Lincoln and a life long active Lincoln City fan.
> Does being a supporter of lower league football allow you to have a better understanding of the game?
> I mean when its cold and the hail is coming down sideways, if there is any grass on the pitch it is frozen, the changing rooms are not heated/air conditioned and there are absolutely no stylist making sure the players look good for before going out on the pitch, you never hear anyone moan that the ball hit a bobble just before he shot causing him to miss by a sizeable margin.
> Premier league Prima Donas play for their clubs and for the love of the game, but lower league players play for those reasons aswell AND with the added pressure of childcare/mortgage/bills etc etc
> ...


 

No


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jul 2013)

brodiej said:


> No


 

^^^^^^^ what he said.


----------



## MattCook (22 Jul 2013)




----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2013)

Right now? A bit, just about every PL club plays a 9-1 nowadays whenever they are without possession, whatever they claim. That's why so many humdrum PL fixtures (not top 5) are such interminably drab affairs, there are far more different set ups in the lower leagues.


----------



## Poacher (22 Jul 2013)

MattCook said:


> Born and Bred in Lincoln and a life long active Lincoln City fan.
> Does being a supporter of lower league football allow you to have a better understanding of the game?


 
No, but it may allow you to appreciate talent when you see it unexpectedly!

Many years ago I came close to belting an ignorant prat on the Sincil Bank terrace when he was screaming abuse at Tony Woodcock, on loan from Nottingham Forest. It was clear to me that Woodcock was a class or several above everyone else on the pitch - but he was placing passes where he expected a player of similar ability to be, and they just weren't there, because they simply weren't on the same wavelength. Anyway, I told the noisy idiot behind me that Woodcock would play for England one day - and so it came to be. I've often wondered whether the dozy prat remembered what I'd told him. Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## MattCook (22 Jul 2013)

Poacher - It wasn't me. Honest!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

What makes them think the results where fixed?

The Nigeria Football Federation has suspended four teams involved in "scandalous scorelines" after two lower league clubs chasing promotion and needing to boost their goal differences won games 79-0 and 67-0.
In the matches, played at the same time, Plateau United Feeders reportedly scored 72 of their goals in the second half to beat Akurba FC 79-0. Police Machine swept 61 goals past Babayaro FC in the second 45 minutes of their 67-0 game.
The NFF called it "a mind-boggling show of shame" and said players, match officials and the tournament coordinator would be investigated for match-fixing.
The federation's director of competitions said "anyone found to have played some role in this despicable matter" would be "severely dealt with".


----------



## MarkF (23 Jul 2013)

I love stuff like this. http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/world-of-sport/53m-man-falcao-accused-lying-age-093037573.html

Reminds me of a recent incident at Bradford City. A bloke called Archie Christie arrived and took charge of our development squad, he couldn't shut up, a real larger than life character, a self made multi-millionaire and professional linguist (5 languages + English). Soon he was in charge of the entire budget and some first team affairs (leading to the resignation of Peter Jackson, our then manager) and soon after, amazingly, he was offered a place on the board.

The fans had seen the truth immediately but it took the club months to realise he was in fact, a skint, sarf London, failed publican.


----------



## accountantpete (23 Jul 2013)

MattCook said:


> Born and Bred in Lincoln and a life long active Lincoln City fan.
> Does being a supporter of lower league football allow you to have a better understanding of the game?
> I mean when its cold and the hail is coming down sideways, if there is any grass on the pitch it is frozen, the changing rooms are not heated/air conditioned and there are absolutely no stylist making sure the players look good for before going out on the pitch, you never hear anyone moan that the ball hit a bobble just before he shot causing him to miss by a sizeable margin.
> Premier league Prima Donas play for their clubs and for the love of the game, but lower league players play for those reasons aswell AND with the added pressure of childcare/mortgage/bills etc etc
> ...


 

_You, me, we all of us have been forced to breakfast on travesty, lunch on objection and insult, dine on inflicted pressure. High tea we daren't sit still long enough to take and by supper we were still expected to have been victorious._​


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2013)

MattCook said:


> Born and Bred in Lincoln and a life long active Lincoln City fan.
> *Does being a supporter of lower league football allow you to have a better understanding of the game?*
> I mean when its cold and the hail is coming down sideways, if there is any grass on the pitch it is frozen, the changing rooms are not heated/air conditioned and there are absolutely no stylist making sure the players look good for before going out on the pitch, you never hear anyone moan that the ball hit a bobble just before he shot causing him to miss by a sizeable margin.
> Premier league Prima Donas play for their clubs and for the love of the game, but lower league players play for those reasons aswell AND with the added pressure of childcare/mortgage/bills etc etc
> ...


 

I think it definitely gives you a better understanding of how the game was played at the top level maybe 3-4 decades back. Maybe a bit further back in time on reflection as these new boots have made a bit of a difference.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Jul 2013)

Only if there is a record for the amount of convicted petty criminals in one place at one time


----------



## thom (24 Jul 2013)

Interesting FT article on GB sporting success. Essentially it says using or creating high quality infrastructure is the route. It might be behind a paywall but the interesting stat they quote on football is quite remarkable :
In 2008, there were 2,769 football coaches licensed by Uefa – the European governing body – in England. The numbers for Germany, Italy and Spain were 34,970, 29,240 and 23,995.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jul 2013)

Those figures are true and why England will never win an another trophy. The big countries have left us way behind and now we are in the smaller one's slipstream. Not enough coaching. Sh1t coaching. 11 a-side 3 years too early. Muddy/frozen pitches. Play to win = _"work the line", "hit the channels", "if in doubt hoof it out_". Etc, etc, etc

I am a football coach and IMO England needs Glen Hoddle with absolute power, to change the English coaching system. He won't get it of course, we've built a £100m centre to churn out more "runners". My youngest son (14) wants to be a coach too, he plays at high level but won't make the pro ranks, even at his age, he understands that he'll have to move abroad to get paid employment, probably the USA or NZ/Oz. The USA will leave us behind within 20 years.


----------



## on the road (25 Jul 2013)

I wish Arsenal supporters would make their mind up,


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2013)

Wayne Rooney has asked for a transfer.
David Moyes has asked for it in writing.

So that's the end of that, then.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Wayne Rooney has asked for a transfer.
> David Moyes has asked for it in writing.
> 
> So that's the end of that, then.


 

Where ???? im seeing/hearing nothing on the wires ?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Where ???? im seeing/hearing nothing on the wires ?


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jul 2013)

Who are we swapping him for this time Lukaku looks like a good bet atm


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jul 2013)

Moyes signing Fabregas
Mourinho signing Rooney 
Pellegrini signing everybody
Wenger signing autographs.


----------



## brodiej (1 Aug 2013)

Norwich signing virtually everyone!


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Aug 2013)

Right - 

New Aberdeen top, check
Radio Scotland commentary (Aberdeen v Killie0 on the web, check
Looking forward to the new season. New manager and new players and if the pre-season has anything to go by, looking good for this
year.


----------



## ThinAir (3 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Moyes signing Fabregas
> Mourinho signing Rooney
> Pellegrini signing everybody
> Wenger signing autographs.



Yet again, looks like that is all Wenger will be signing. Very demotivating for us Gunners fans.

I appreciate the need to develop young talent, but we seem to be developing everyone elses!

Just one marquee signing. Please?! A de bet finisher perhaps?! Not much to ask Arsene! 

Started transfer window with £70m. Looks like we will finish with £70m plus interest. And more than likely fourth. Without a trophy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Aug 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Yet again, looks like that is all Wenger will be signing. Very demotivating for us Gunners fans.
> 
> I appreciate the need to develop young talent, but we seem to be developing everyone elses!
> 
> ...


Fifth at best.


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Aug 2013)

And we're off!!!! 1-0 to the MIGHTY Aberdeen!!!!


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Aug 2013)

Oh and Rangers (aka the source of all evil) are being beaten


In Div 1



By FORFAR!!!!


----------



## ThinAir (3 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2579997, member: 30090"]I can't believe the way Naps came along and pinched Higuain from under your noses. And Suarez will be £50-55 mil please.[/quote]

I don't think Higuain was ever interested if I'm honest. Don't think we will pay for Suarez either.

I think Wenger will be down the road (PSG!) if we don't win anything this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2013)

cookiemonster said:


> And we're off!!!! 1-0 to the MIGHTY Aberdeen!!!!


 

F*ck me, I can't believe there's actual commentary. I assumed we'd have to listen to Open All Mics, which is the worst thing in the world.

'Mon Killie!


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Aug 2013)

Sadly, it's open all mics just now 

Still waiting for the much trumpeted live commentary 

It seems that your keeper, Samson, is stopping Aberdeen from being 3 up just now. He's playing a blinder just now it seems.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2013)

cookiemonster said:


> Sadly, it's open all mics just now
> 
> Still waiting for the much trumpeted live commentary
> 
> It seems that your keeper, Samson, is stopping Aberdeen from being 3 up just now. He's playing a blinder just now it seems.


 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/scotland/17499739


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

NormanD said:


> The great game?????? ... here's one thread I'll be avoiding ... the great game indeed


 


Its certainly one that will keep this girl away


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Aug 2013)

If you don't like football, don't post how you don't like football on a thread that has the title 'The football thread'

Simple really. Use your energy for something else.


----------



## accountantpete (3 Aug 2013)

Tottenham are either

a) Totally uninterested in the Monaco friendly tonight (currently 5 -1 )

or

b) A pile of steaming **** without Mr Bale.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2013)

accountantpete said:


> Tottenham are either
> 
> a) Totally uninterested in the Monaco friendly tonight (currently 5 -1 )
> 
> ...


 


Both I would say.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Aug 2013)

Seems football in North London is sinking faster than the titanic. Goons couldn't sign Joey Barton if they tried and Tottingham are just pants.Either of the Mancs or the west London rent boys for the title this season.


----------



## MarkF (6 Aug 2013)

Modern football stinks!  R.I.P The City Gent

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...y-Gent-Lenny-Berry-sacked-losing-7-stone.html

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/bradford-city-mascot-lenny-berry-2131325


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Aug 2013)

...just leaving for the Brighton game tonight!


----------



## MarkF (6 Aug 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ...just leaving for the Brighton game tonight!


 
I was going to the Huddersfield game, but without The City Gent, things won't be the same, I am boycotting the match...................


----------



## Risex4 (6 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> Modern football stinks!  R.I.P The City Gent
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...y-Gent-Lenny-Berry-sacked-losing-7-stone.html
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/bradford-city-mascot-lenny-berry-2131325


 

Whilst I don't actually disagree with your assessment of the state of football in the present day, I'm not sure how those stories reflect that?


----------



## MarkF (6 Aug 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Whilst I don't actually disagree with your assessment of the state of football in the present day, I'm not sure how those stories reflect that?


 
T'was in the article, he is our instantly identifiable mascot because he is *not* some furry corporate creature

"_The Football League had told us at the time of the League Two Play-Off final that only animal or human mascots were now appropriate if they wore an anonymous headset."_

​


----------



## Risex4 (6 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> T'was in the article, he is our instantly identifiable mascot because he is *not* some furry corporate creature
> 
> "_The Football League had told us at the time of the League Two Play-Off final that only animal or human mascots were now appropriate if they wore an anonymous headset."_


 
Ah, I missed that.

It reminds me of my own (Exeter) City's mascot fiasco 10 years or so ago and the Mascot Grand National Disgrace.

For those unfamiliar, they hold (or at least held) an annual race for club mascots to enter, fully attired in mascot suit, over a short jump course. You get your usual array of oversized cuddly seabirds, African wildlife, and strange 'others' (Southend, I'm looking at you).

Being 'The Grecians', our mascot at the time was a Greek warrior. However, our manager Noel Blake didn't want some fluffy pantomime act, he wanted a mascot to reflect his 'ruthless, aggressive team' (oh, the irony) so we had a fit, strong middle aged man dressed in an outfit straight out of the movie 300.

As funny as it was watching him chase some quite frankly terrified mascots around the pitch, 'slaying' the ones he managed to catch (before the Football League decided the spectacle of a man with a xiphos stalking a 6 foot robin was beyond the realms of acceptability), when Alex The Grecian turned up to his first Grand National, it was decided he had an unfair advantage on the others and was promptly disqualified!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Aug 2013)

Brighton 1 Newport 3

Yikes boyo lol!


----------



## Spartak (6 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Seems football in North London is sinking faster than the titanic. Goons couldn't sign Joey Barton if they tried and Tottingham are just pants.Either of the Mancs or the west London rent boys for the title this season.



Soldado looks a good buy for Spurs ?
Good strike rate in Spanish league 0.47 goals per game !


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2013)

Accy Stanley won 2-1, away to 2 divisions higher Middlesbrough in the league cup!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23499329


----------



## mfc1876 (7 Aug 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy Stanley won 2-1, away to 2 divisions higher Middlesbrough in the league cup!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23499329



I know


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I know


 

Did Middlesbrough put out most/some of their first team? Someone on another site wants to know. I expected us to lose by a few last night so i'm happy. Blackburn or Burnley either home or away please, for the next round!


----------



## Tight Git (7 Aug 2013)

Pretty much a full team but it's the 'manager' that's the problem :-(


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2013)

Spartak said:


> Soldado looks a good buy for Spurs ?
> Good strike rate in Spanish league 0.47 goals per game !



Lol agreed but they hadn't signed him when I wrote that.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2013)

Barcelona have put a bid in for David "sideshow bob" Luiz I see wonder if he is to replace Fabregas ?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Barcelona have put a bid in for David "sideshow bob" Luiz I see wonder if he is to replace Fabregas ?


 


Be very surprised if he goes.. very surprised.
Think only reason he would go was to raise funds for the fat scouse donut eating pikey.


----------



## Firestorm (7 Aug 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Ah, I missed that.
> 
> It reminds me of my own (Exeter) City's mascot fiasco 10 years or so ago and the Mascot Grand National Disgrace.
> 
> ...


Elvis J Eel and Sammy the Shrimp are legends....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2013)

We've won! Excellent!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...d-win-Premier-League-Bloomberg-forecasts.html


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Be very surprised if he goes.. very surprised.
> Think only reason he would go was to raise funds for the fat scouse donut eating pikey.



Didnt know You lot were in for Suarez as well.


----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2013)

Big money going on Suarez to Chelsea..............


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> Big money going on Suarez to Chelsea..............


 


Yes please...but can't see that happening.
Much preferable to that fat manc though


----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yes please...but can't see that happening.
> Much preferable to that fat manc though


 
Why not? He's going somewhere, the foreign clubs who can afford him have already spent up, Liverpool are mad at Arsenal for taking the pee and surely Chelsea have realised fatso is another "Torres"?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> Why not? He's going somewhere, the foreign clubs who can afford him have already spent up, Liverpool are mad at Arsenal for taking the pee and surely Chelsea have realised fatso is another "Torres"?


 


Just can't see it.
And it's not on the Chelsea grapevine anywhere.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2013)

I bet the bookies thank The Lord for the invention of social media lol someone spreads a couple of lines on twitter and the bets start rolling in. Genius


----------



## Risex4 (7 Aug 2013)

Firestorm said:


> Elvis J Eel and Sammy the Shrimp are legends....


 







Weird matchday memories #36528; May 2003 and a traumatic season down here in the Westcountry culminates with a home game, Southend being the visitors. A 1-0 victory thanks to a goal from cult-hero Steve Flack isn't enough, as pre-Premiership-days Swansea City come back to win against also-pre-Premiership-days Hull to send City through the trapdoor into a very uncertain non-league future. A sold out St James Park was inconsolable. Hours passed with anger, dismay, fear and a few tears in the pubs around the city as we try to come to terms with 80+ years of Football League history at an end. 

And then, a spark of a smile, a wave of spontaneous laughter, as reliving the memories of the day we remember 4500 fans on the Big Bank chanting in unison "What the ****ing hell is that?!" at the hapless visiting mascot. To be fair, he took it in good humour, shrugging his shoulders and scratching his head. 

Thoughts turn to what wondrous things we may see as we embark on a new adventure at places like Forest Green Rovers and Leigh RMI. Things suddenly don't seem quite so bad.


----------



## Firestorm (7 Aug 2013)

IIRC The 2003 shrimp was a hideous pink felt thing. The new sammy is a vast improvement


----------



## Risex4 (7 Aug 2013)

Whatever it was, it gave us a crumb of amusement on an otherwise horrid day.


----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I bet the bookies thank The Lord for the invention of social media lol someone spreads a couple of lines on twitter and the bets start rolling in. Genius


 
Yes, I did actually make it up. 

Can see it though, Rodgers has blown his top today about Suarez's disloyalty and L'pool are mightily peed off with Arsenal. There is only Chelsea left.

Rodgers, with his motivational baba & psychobabble gets on my tits.Brendan "Loyal " Rodgers, Watford manager 2009:-

_"People are questioning my integrity and one thing I have mentioned is I always have integrity"._ Rodgers, asked about the fact bookmakers had slashed the odds on him taking over at Reading, said _"I am loyal and find it disloyal when I am asked about other clubs when I am the Watford manager."_

Within two weeks, he was Reading manager, stick loyalty up yer arse Brendan dustbin mouth.  . .


----------



## PaulB (8 Aug 2013)

An official communique was released from UKIP this morning. It says that although the party now accept that Bongo-Bongo land doesn't actually exist, if it did, they'd still be above Scotland and Wales in the FIFA World-rankings.


----------



## PaulB (8 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> Big money going on Suarez to Chelsea..............


 
We send all our unwanted players there to undergo Chelsea's patented 'ruination' programme. I hated Suarez early on, me, to save time later.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Aug 2013)

PaulB said:


> I hated Suarez early on, me, to save time later.


 Beep Beep Beep Beep Warning Another Scouser is reversing.


----------



## Firestorm (8 Aug 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Whatever it was, it gave us a crumb of amusement on an otherwise horrid day.


Seeing the damn thing week in week out got a bit wearing tbh . Mind you as time wore on and the thing got old it became quite amusing to see whats bits had fallen off since the last time...


----------



## Doseone (8 Aug 2013)

I'm sick of the Suarez thing, they've talked about little else on Talksport for 2 days now. The only person who has talked any sense is Gordon Taylor.


----------



## ThinAir (8 Aug 2013)

Wenger won't splash out on him even if Suarez was being made available....need the interest on that £70m to pay his severance when he goes to PSG at the end of the season....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2013)

Goal line cameras are go apparently. Good, bad or indifferent? Discuss..........


----------



## ThinAir (8 Aug 2013)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Goal line cameras are go apparently. Good, bad or indifferent? Discuss..........







Good. I think it's about time that football went the same way as many of the other sports. If its reliable enough for sports like cricket and tennis where the margins are so "fine" (unless you are using silicon tape  )' then I think that it's a smart move, as long as the technology works.

Will stop a lot of unnecessary arguments and give managers one less thing to whine about.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Good. I think it's about time that football went the same way as many of the other sports. If its reliable enough for sports like cricket and tennis where the margins are so "fine" (unless you are using silicon tape  )' then I think that it's a smart move, as long as the technology works.
> 
> Will stop a lot of unnecessary arguments *and give managers one less thing to whine about*.


 
You really think that?


----------



## ThinAir (8 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You really think that?



Haha! 

Maybe not...


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

I suspect most managers (and players) don't even understand that the whole of the ball has to be over the line.


----------



## PaulB (9 Aug 2013)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Goal line cameras are go apparently. Good, bad or indifferent? Discuss..........


Stucking fupid. If ALL football clubs can't have them, then NO football club should have them. How is it the money-grabbers will get them 'cos they can afford them when the likes of Hartlepool Utd won't have them? 

And if they did have them, look at that incident in the Test Match last week. Goal-line technology will solve Scottish Football Association and be more a source of annoyance. LEAVE IT OUT.


----------



## MarkF (9 Aug 2013)

No! There is one thing better than seeing your team score a goal and that is seeing your rivals have a legitimate one disallowed. 

If you need it for goals you need it for fouls, throw in's, corners etc


----------



## Risex4 (9 Aug 2013)

PaulB said:


> How is it the money-grabbers will get them 'cos they can afford them when the likes of Hartlepool Utd won't have them?


 
No-one cares about Hartlepool's results tbf.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Aug 2013)

Risex4 said:


> No-one cares about Hartlepool's results tbf.



Jeff Stelling does !


----------



## Boris Bajic (9 Aug 2013)

Goal-line technology? Schmoal-line technology!

One of the great pleasures of soccer (football) is the mindless and pointless debate about whether the ball crossed the line, whether it was out for a throw-in, whether it was over for a corner or a goal kick... whether it was handball or offside.

The argument that it is justified because it now involves millions (or tens of millions) of pounds is ludicrous. It is a sporting contest. The clubs operating at that stratospheric level (and many lower down the chain) are not profit-making enterprises. They are tax breaks, vanity projects, money-laundering schemes or just extensions of the ego for very powerful and wealthy groups or individuals. Sometimes all four. 

The fallibility of the referee is one of the great things about football. One of many great things.

I have an irrational fondness for Arsenal, but I accept that if they lose by a disputed goal one week, they might well win by one another week.

I'm told I can't be a true football lover, because I don't get steamed up over 'injustices'. They are usually just judgement calls that the referee has made honstly and seriously, but perhaps wrongly.


----------



## craigwend (9 Aug 2013)

FFS !





Hull City AFC change name to Hull City Tigers
http://www.thisishullandeastriding....tory-19634384-detail/story.html#axzz2bDFSFBHo


----------



## PaulB (10 Aug 2013)

Risex4 said:


> No-one cares about Hartlepool's results tbf.


You mean YOU don't care about Hartlepool's result. Keep some perspective Mr. Glory-Hunter.


----------



## MarkF (10 Aug 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Will stop a lot of unnecessary arguments and give managers one less thing to whine about.


 
The ball is given over the goal line by technology, after a throw in/foul that should have gone the conceding teams way, yep, it's foolproof!


----------



## Risex4 (10 Aug 2013)

PaulB said:


> You mean YOU don't care about Hartlepool's result. Keep some perspective Mr. Glory-Hunter.


 

 

League 2 runners up, Conference playoff winners, Conference playoff runners up, Football League Trophy Southern Area Finalists, erm.... FA Trophy semi finalists... er, almost making the League 1 play-offs....

Sh*test . Glory Hunter . Ever.


----------



## ThinAir (10 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> The ball is given over the goal line by technology, after a throw in/foul that should have gone the conceding teams way, yep, it's foolproof!


Should have thought this through 

I will concede however, that if it is one line, it should be on them all....


----------



## Boris Bajic (16 Aug 2013)

I've had a glance at Arsenal's domestic (League) fixtures from Saturday until the early summer. As far as I can tell, they will play each of the other top-twenty clubs twice in that time period - once at home (London) and once away (various locations). 

The chaps in charge of football are currently giving three goals for a win and one for a dead heat, with none for a loss.

I've done some calculations and I see all thirty-eight fixtures as winnable by the Mighty Gunners, with perhaps one or two being pushed to a draw if the other side have a good day or if the umpire is off his game.

Heaven forbid somebody might beat Arsenal, but I've had a good look at the side and I think them a smashing bunch of chaps. They are unlikely to lose a game this season. If they do, it is likely one of the other sides will lose at some stage to even things up. 

As to the FA Cup, of course one never knows whom one will draw, but I can't see another team (particularly one from the regions) upsetting Arsenal here either. Home or away, I think they will prevail through a combination of guile, skill, determination and teamwork. 

So that's the Premiership and the FA Cup sewn up for this season. Any thoughts on who might get silver or runner-up in either competition?


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2013)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Goal line cameras are go apparently. Good, bad or indifferent? Discuss..........


 
Shouldn't be needed when a blatant goal IS scored:

Roy Carroll - shame on you.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsExRNxhAeI


Even an Australian batsman would have been too embarrassed to try and get away with that!


----------



## User482 (16 Aug 2013)

So that's where Stuart Broad got his poker face from...


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2013)

User482 said:


> So that's where Stuart Broad got his poker face from...


 
He's just a knobber. There's no excuse for cheating in any sport, at any level.


----------



## bof (16 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> So that's the Premiership and the FA Cup sewn up for this season. Any thoughts on who might get silver or runner-up in either competition?


 
Leading question m'lud.

League predictions anyone?

Mine:
Premier Lge
Manc City, Chelsea, Man Utd, Spurs as 1 to 4th,
Stoke, Palace, Hull relegated
Championship
Watford, Reading automatic promotion; Wigan 3rd but QPR in the playoffs
Barnsley, Blackburn, Doncaster relegated
1st Division
Brentford, Peterborough, Bradford CIty promoted

Beyond that not a clue.


----------



## User482 (16 Aug 2013)

Dayvo said:


> He's just a knobber. There's no excuse for cheating in any sport, at any level.


 
He didn't cheat, nor did he do anything different to many (perhaps most?) professional batsmen.


----------



## Spartak (16 Aug 2013)

bof said:


> League predictions anyone?
> 
> Mine:
> Premier Lge
> ...


 
Premier ............ Chelsea
Championship .....QPR
League 1 .............Sheffield Utd.
League 2 .............Bristol Rovers
Scottish Prem......Celtic


----------



## accountantpete (17 Aug 2013)




----------



## Boris Bajic (17 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2603314, member: 30090"]Go Liverpool

Lol Arsenal[/quote]

I'd confidently predicted that Arsenal would win all their games this season, apart from a couple of draws on days when the referee had a bad game.

Today's result makes a mockery of all my careful research and analysis.

I shall now have to amend my figures, as follows:

Having narrowly lost the opening game through a combination of poor refereeing, an inability to adapt their own high skill level to a mediocre opposition and just sheer bad luck, Arsenal will now rally and win all the remaining games (which I calculate to total 37). This should bring them the sum of 111 Points come the end of the season. EVen if we allow a couple of draws, this still brings over one hundred points and enough for a title.

Prognosis: Despite an unlucky opening game, Arsenal are still looking good for the title and must be odds-on favourites with any sensible turf accountant.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Aug 2013)

RVP....... New season same tekkers top class


----------



## ThinAir (17 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I'd confidently predicted that Arsenal would win all their games this season, apart from a couple of draws on days when the referee had a bad game.
> 
> Today's result makes a mockery of all my careful research and analysis.
> 
> ...



I like this post. 

There's some hope for us gunners then!


----------



## ThinAir (17 Aug 2013)

Spartak said:


> Premier ............ Chelsea
> Championship .....QPR
> League 1 .............Sheffield Utd.
> League 2 .............Bristol Rovers
> Scottish Prem......Celtic



I quite fancy Burton Albion for league two. Will agree with the other predictions though.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Aug 2013)

Lovely goals from United there- especially the Longsight Laserbeam's second. They'll be glad of these early points.....


----------



## mark st1 (17 Aug 2013)

Welbecks 2 nd mmmmmmm cheeky indeed.

Urm Wayne who ?


----------



## Paul H LFC (17 Aug 2013)

Was at the match today, no prizes for guessing which one, don't want to rub any bad results in because I can't take it back, reckon the gooners must be angry tonight though


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Aug 2013)

Blyth threw away 2 points giving a soft penalty in the 90th minute after 3 opportunities to stop the move way before Marine got in the box. It's going to be another mediocre grind of a season I fear in the ol' Northern Prem


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Lovely goals from United there- especially the Longsight Laserbeam's second. They'll be glad of these early points.....


 
Goals? We only scored one today.


----------



## ThinAir (17 Aug 2013)

Paul H LFC said:


> Was at the match today, no prizes for guessing which one, don't want to rub any bad results in because I can't take it back, reckon the gooners must be angry tonight though


Lil bit.


----------



## ThinAir (17 Aug 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Blyth threw away 2 points giving a soft penalty in the 90th minute after 3 opportunities to stop the move way before Marine got in the box. It's going to be another mediocre grind of a season I fear in the ol' Northern Prem


I'm guessing this is Blythe Spartans? I attended an FA Vase match against Gresley Rovers (now Grealey FC), about 20 years ago. It's the coldest I have ever been at a football match!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Goals? We only scored one today.



Didn't realise the blades played today?!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Aug 2013)

ThinAir said:


> I'm guessing this is Blythe Spartans? I attended an FA Vase match against Gresley Rovers (now Grealey FC), about 20 years ago. It's the coldest I have ever been at a football match!



Well its Blyth Spartans yes. the E can stick with Noel Coward plays and actresses names 

it can be a twinkle chilly on the coast up there, The old Roker Park used to funnel the North Sea wind in, it was an endurance test on really bad days too.
North East football is not popular with brass monkeys.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Aug 2013)

Stoke made their second step toward getting relegated today, the first and most significant step being the appointment of Mark Hughes in the first place.

It looks as if we were lucky against the Tractor Boys today with an injury-time winner by the young substitute but we're not very convincing to put it mildly.

And I feel sorry for those Cumbrians.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2013)

The first of many routine wins for Man Utd against teams which just cannot compete with them.

Great if you are a Man Utd fan, but it hardly inspires interest in the competition generally.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Aug 2013)

Cracking game at Anfield yesterday. It flew by.

Liverpool were very easy on the eye, and Stoke played well too, particularly their 'keeper.


----------



## on the road (18 Aug 2013)

Hopefully that was the first nail in Stoke's coffin.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Aug 2013)

*Mark Hughes: 'Maybe I'm wrong but I sense people want me to do well'*


http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/16/mark-hughes-stoke-city-interview

Still delusional then...


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Aug 2013)

Well Palace have got to half time 0-0, phew


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Well Palace have got to half time 0-0, phew


 
but only managed 5 minutes into the 2nd half. Might be a goal that could bale out Spurs.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Aug 2013)

Oh well not one you would have expected to win, onwards and upwards!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

Was stopped in the street today by a chap asking for a rubbish tip.
Arsenal to win the Premier League I said.


----------



## ThinAir (18 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was stopped in the street today by a chap asking for a rubbish tip.
> Arsenal to win the Premier League I said.



:O 

Chelsea, as much as it pains me to admit it, are looking very good.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Aug 2013)

ThinAir said:


> :O
> 
> Chelsea, as much as it pains me to admit it, are looking very good.



No offence but its Hull. Luiz on the bench where was Mata ? Is he injured ?


----------



## mark st1 (18 Aug 2013)

Fire brigade phones Arsene Wenger in the early hours of Sunday morning...
"Mr Wenger sir, The Emirates is on fire!"
"The cups man! Save the cups!" replies Arsene.
"Uh, the fire hasn't spread to the canteen yet, sir."


----------



## PaulB (18 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was stopped in the street today by a chap asking for a rubbish tip.
> Arsenal to win the Premier League I said.


Yes, I look at Sickipedia too!


----------



## StuAff (18 Aug 2013)

Meanwhile, over in Spain, that boring, boring Barcelona team have managed 6-0 against Levante. At half-time.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

PaulB said:


> Yes, I look at Sickipedia too!


 


Facebook actually dear...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> No offence but its Hull. Luiz on the bench where was Mata ? Is he injured ?


 

Did you watch the match? Luiz wasn't on the bench (injured) Mata was on the bench (just recovering from injury).

Chelsea were stunning for a fair chunk of the first half - some of the close ball control and fast, short passing was off the scale irrespective of the opposition.

Typical Jose job done one eye on next few games second half though.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did you watch the match? Luiz wasn't on the bench (injured) Mata was on the bench (just recovering from injury).
> 
> Chelsea were stunning for a fair chunk of the first half - some of the close ball control and fast, short passing was off the scale irrespective of the opposition.
> 
> Typical Jose job done one eye on next few games second half though.



Nope had it on in the background whilst doing stuff just caught glimpses of Luiz's hair sitting near the bench behind The Special One didn't realise Mata had been injured either.

Hence the question marks in my post they were questions to be answered by a Die Hard fan like yourself not statements.


----------



## PaulB (19 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Facebook actually dear...


Beg pdn!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> *Mark Hughes: 'Maybe I'm wrong but I sense people want me to do well'*
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/16/mark-hughes-stoke-city-interview
> ...


 
I read that and thought.....................he seriously just doesn't get it


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was stopped in the street today by a chap asking for a rubbish tip.
> Arsenal to win the Premier League I said.


 
Lucky wins in their opening games for Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs and other struggling clubs. This will give them all false hopes of a top-half finish.

Man City face childishly underskilled opposition later, and their win in their opening game will cover the magnitude of their grave underinvestment over the Summer. I am told they are being managed by a bottle of sparkling water. An odd choice.

Arsenal still the big favourites in my book, with an FA Cup, League Cup, CL and Premier League quadruble triumph still a very real possibility.

It may have failed to register with some blinkered so-called experts, but they are still very much in all four competitions.

I would pick out individual players for particular praise, but spelling foreign names is not my strong point.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Nope had it on in the background whilst doing stuff just caught glimpses of Luiz's hair sitting near the bench behind The Special One didn't realise Mata had been injured either.
> 
> Hence the question marks in my post they were questions to be answered by a Die Hard fan like yourself not statements.


 

Ah no......I see how you read the reply.

I answered the first bit by asking did you watch it and form an opinion and the second bit answered your questions re Mata/Luiz. 

And then I went on a bit about how well we played.

I can see how my reply could be read as arsey....apologies. 

Not keen on Bruce Willis btw.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Lucky wins in their opening games for Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs and other struggling clubs. This will give them all false hopes of a top-half finish.
> 
> Man City face childishly underskilled opposition later, and their win in their opening game will cover the magnitude of their grave underinvestment over the Summer. I am told they are being managed by a bottle of sparkling water. An odd choice.
> 
> ...


 
How do you define a "lucky win"?

Of the four 'big' teams that played this weekend (MUFC, CFC, Spurs, Arsenal) all bar Arsenal achieved what should have been nailed on certainties of winning against teams you would not expect them to lose to.

As a CFC supporter I thought we played really well in our match (even Hansen on MOTD2 was full of rare Chelsea paise), I watched both MUFC who were very good and Spurs who played well against a well marshaled Crystal Palace. None of the three winning teams seemed "lucky" to me unless you count "lucky" as not having drawn a similar capability team for the opener.

Only saw highlights of Arsenal match so can't comment on whether they played well or not. Either way they lost a match they should have won - nonetheless crap happens to all teams across the season.

Arsenal will be there or thereabouts come the final reckoning though. Cannot see them winning the Premiership this year.

MCFC play tonight so we'll see how they set there stall out but from the opening weekend thus far I'd say that if MUFC keep RVP fit then they will be a real handful again.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2013)

United have bid £28 million for Baines and Fellani. Surprised Everton haven't bitten there arm off


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> United have bid £28 million for Baines and Fellani. Surprised Everton haven't bitten there arm off


 

Hope they do not get Fellani - quality player. Wasn't there a hefty release clause for Fellani?


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope they do not get Fellani - quality player. Wasn't there a hefty release clause for Fellani?


 
My son and I (and several thousand others) identified Fellaini as the New Vieira for an Arsenal bid at the end of last season. I still think he could have that impact in Islington.

It now seems that Everton are not selling to Man utd or anyone else for that matter. Baines is excellent too. 

It's odd though that he is a HUGE TARGET fr HUGE CLUBS and the also-excellent Jagielka is somehow ignored by the press as a target for predatory larger clubs.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2013)

Tottenham missed out on Champions league by a whisker last year, and that could fairly be put down to their slow start - if memory serves they were in the bottom three after four games. It might be that Arsenal's defeat to Aston Villa will, nine months from now, be just as significant.


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *How do you define a "lucky win"?*
> 
> Of the four 'big' teams that played this weekend (MUFC, CFC, Spurs, Arsenal) all bar Arsenal achieved what should have been nailed on certainties of winning against teams you would not expect them to lose to.
> 
> ...


 
A 'lucky win' is one achieved by Manchester United, Chelsea, Spurs, Liverpool, Man City or any other strugling top-half club that through the bestowing of three otherwise meaningless points allows these inflated minnows to believe they have the right somehow to compete with proper football clubs like Arsenal.

A 'lucky win' is one in which a clearly inferior team like Aston Vanilla pays off the referee to keep awarding penalties until even the stubborn resistance and breathtaking offensive abilities of a top team like Arsenal are eroded beyond immediate repair.

A 'lucky win' is one where a bunch of overpaid, over-marketed foreign dandies and dilletantes (Man U, Chelsea etc) manage to scrape together enough basic, under-twelve-style footballing skill to cheat their way past pedestrian opposition and then claim that somehow they deserve to be where they are in the table.

I thought I was clear enough in my earlier post. The so-called 'big teams' are nothing of the sort. RvP is only at Man U because Wenger knew he was near the end.

The same is true of all those Arsenal players who are seeing out their dwindling careers at Manc City and Barcelona.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Aug 2013)

Palace in Mid Table security after first game, can't ask for more than that 

Having watched Championship football for a while, it makes you realise just how divided the Premiership when you come up it is more a game between the have and have not's. All a bit depressing really and for all the stick Wenger gets Arsenal are probably the only top 4/5 club to maintain their position without spending enormous amounts of money, their biggest sin was letting Van Persie go to Manchester United, even worse than that Man Utd have kept him not only fit but smiling..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> A 'lucky win' is one achieved by Manchester United, Chelsea, Spurs, Liverpool, Man City or any other strugling top-half club that through the bestowing of three otherwise meaningless points allows these inflated minnows to believe they have the right somehow to compete with proper football clubs like Arsenal.
> 
> A 'lucky win' is one in which a clearly inferior team like Aston Vanilla pays off the referee to keep awarding penalties until even the stubborn resistance and breathtaking offensive abilities of a top team like Arsenal are eroded beyond immediate repair.
> 
> ...


 

Brilliant stuff BB - I love reading this sort of thing. You posting this here saves me from having to sift through my back catalogue of Beanos and Dandys for today's fix....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Palace in Mid Table security after first game, can't ask for more than that
> 
> Having watched Championship football for a while, it makes you realise just how divided the Premiership when you come up it is more a game between the have and have not's. All a bit depressing really and for all the stick Wenger gets Arsenal are probably the only top 4/5 club to maintain their position without spending enormous amounts of money, their biggest sin was letting Van Persie go to Manchester United, even worse than that Man Utd have kept him not only fit but smiling..


 

Yes, it is a divided league for sure. However, don't knock it too much as the 'haves' generate massive global appeal hence the huge amounts of money in Premier League football which is spread across the league itself and one league down via parachute payments plus various contributions to footballing/community projects (could do more re the latter though).

If you were to strip out the obvious teams and put them into a Euro League the Premier League revenues would drop dramatically and it would, in effect, revert to the old division one which was infinitely poorer (I also accept that this may be much more appealing to some fans though).

I don't agree re your Arsenal comment though. They used to spend money and they used to win trophies. 8 consecutive seasons firsts/seconds in PL inc' 3 firsts. They then built a stadium and dropped (but didn't stop) their spending and since then have had 8 consecutive seasons 3rd/4th.

Not exactly a shabby performance of late but a long way from stellar and below the expectations of most Gooners I'd wager.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope they do not get Fellani - quality player. Wasn't there a hefty release clause for Fellani?



People seem to be saying that release clause had expired not sure how if he is still under contract though ? I can't see Baines coming he is die hard Everton but then so was Rooney also Baines might want Champions Leagur. Fellani though wouldn't have put him down as loyal more money champions league football could be a goer. I'd be happy with either of them tbh.


----------



## Durian (19 Aug 2013)

The release clause for Fellaini had a different expiry date than the expiry date for the end of his contract.

Do United think it's BOGOF. 28 million for both players is almost an insult in this day and age. 40 to 45 million may secure their services though!


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2013)

Durian said:


> Do United think it's BOGOF. 28 million for both players is almost an insult in this day and age. 40 to 45 million may secure their services though!



Sounds about right quality players IMO would be 2 cracking signings.


----------



## Durian (19 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Sounds about right quality players IMO would be 2 cracking signings.


 
They would be great signings and would fit in to the Man Utd side quickly. I'm hoping they stay at Everton though but if only one of them ends up going to Man Utd then I hope it's Fellaini rather than Baines.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2013)

All the Everton fans bashing Moyes on social media are funny. So Utd have made a cheeky bid big deal I doubt Moyes directly has made the offer just stated who he wants then the money men take over. As if they are going to go in with a correct valuation from the off.

No mention of Martinez taking who he wants from Wigan on the cheap. Turn a blind eye to that though shall we .


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> All the Everton fans bashing Moyes on social media are funny. So Utd have made a cheeky bid big deal I doubt Moyes directly has made the offer just stated who he wants then the money men take over. As if they are going to go in with a correct valuation from the off.
> 
> No mention of Martinez taking who he wants from Wigan on the cheap. Turn a blind eye to that though shall we .


 
I agree with you about the Moyes thing, it's absolutely ridiculous.

However, Martinez has only really taken one player from Wigan so far.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2013)

True enough it is only one player. Loving the transfer window hotting up Rooney to everywhere Modric to United Luiz to Barcalona Bale to Tottingham reserves.


----------



## Kies (19 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> True enough it is only one player. Loving the transfer window hotting up Rooney to everywhere Modric to United Luiz to Barcalona Bale to Tottingham reserves.



And Mark St1 to manage Liverpool


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> True enough it is only one player. Loving the transfer window hotting up Rooney to everywhere Modric to United Luiz to Barcalona Bale to Tottingham reserves.


 
Rooney is coming across as a petulant wee fandan in all of this. He has believed his own hype for far too long.

I think that at this stage in his career, Bale would be daft to leave Spurs. He's had one decent season, needs to be consistently excellent to justify the insane amounts of money being discussed!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Rooney is coming across as a petulant wee fandan in all of this. He has believed his own hype for far too long.


 
He is a petulant chap for sure - he has some history of it!

Good, solid player and when he is up for it he is a heck of a player. Does go off the boil occasionally. Never quite made it to truly world class imo.

I'd be happy if we (CFC) manage to buy him though as I am still far from convinced by Nando - he faded badly yesterday.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2013)

Well just make sure you come in with a high valuation or I'm ringing talk sport and saying that Mourinho is a joke and bang out of order for making a derisory offer


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

Good result for the other bit of Manchester tonight - Newcastle were woeful as was the Sky punditry with the rather odd many buttoned play-screen. 

Can't work out who I understand less Jamie Carragher tonight or Gus Poyet on MOTD2 last night. What happened to presenters speaking clear English?

I have two Newcastle supporting mates who are down in the dumps tonight - maybe they'll stop all the Big Club nonsense one day although I do feel for them getting trashed like that.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good result for the other bit of Manchester tonight - Newcastle were woeful as was the Sky punditry with the rather odd many buttoned play-screen.
> 
> Can't work out who I understand less Jamie Carragher tonight or Gus Poyet on MOTD2 last night. What happened to presenters speaking clear English?
> 
> I have two Newcastle supporting mates who are down in the dumps tonight - maybe they'll stop all the Big Club nonsense one day although I do feel for them getting trashed like that.



Depends on your definition of what makes a club 'big' I suppose. If you only count results, then I'd agree that they're not massive. But if you consider the contributions to English football and history of the club, then you can't deny their pedigree.

That said, I'm a Kilmarnock fan and we've a fair old whack of history and have also enjoyed relative success in recent years. Would I call us a big club based on that? No, so maybe my position needs greater thought.


----------



## bof (20 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Tottenham missed out on Champions league by a whisker last year, and that could fairly be put down to their slow start - if memory serves they were in the bottom three after four games. It might be that Arsenal's defeat to Aston Villa will, nine months from now, be just as significant.


 
Not quite as bad as that but they had a very slow start - because they were very late in the transfer market and did not really settle down until November after losing to Arsenal. For the rest of the season they were the most consistently successful team after Man U and within the top four point scorers each month.

Spurs looks like they have finally joined the big spenders. Whether or not Bale stays or goes, it seems pretty certain that at least two more big signings will happen and the decent but not absolutely top notch players like Huddlestone and Scott Parker are being sold. As a supporter I feel a tad uneasy about this. Firstly homegrown talent, of which Spurs has plenty, like Andros Townsend, or players joining as teenagers like Bale, may never get the break into the big time with them in the future. Secondly a part of the appeal of Spurs has been their punching above their weight against the moneybags teams.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Depends on your definition of what makes a club 'big' I suppose. If you only count results, then I'd agree that they're not massive. *But if you consider the contributions to English football and history of the club, then you can't deny their pedigree.*
> 
> That said, I'm a Kilmarnock fan and we've a fair old whack of history and have also enjoyed relative success in recent years. Would I call us a big club based on that? No, so maybe my position needs greater thought.


 
Fair point.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2013)

bof said:


> Not quite as bad as that but they had a very slow start - because they were very late in the transfer market and did not really settle down until November after losing to Arsenal. For the rest of the season they were the most consistently successful team after Man U and within the top four point scorers each month.
> 
> Spurs looks like they have finally joined the big spenders. Whether or not Bale stays or goes, it seems pretty certain that at least two more big signings will happen and the decent but not absolutely top notch players like Huddlestone and Scott Parker are being sold. As a supporter I feel a tad uneasy about this. Firstly homegrown talent, of which Spurs has plenty, like Andros Townsend, or players joining as teenagers like Bale, may never get the break into the big time with them in the future. Secondly a part of the appeal of Spurs has been their punching above their weight against the moneybags teams.


 
Yes, this is a downside definitely. Inevitably the raw youngsters will find it tough. I liken it to a business career though and maybe the kids just have to get used to working their way up the divisions as opposed to working through the various teams within the clubs.

Your reaction is shared by some on the umpteen Spurs forums: amusing as you have given us a lot of grief over the last decade or so re our own spending. My brother is a 40 years+ Spurs fan and you have reminded me to remind him of this.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2013)

and....just when you thought that the FA could not fall any lower in your esteem...........
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-toll-on-doncaster-rovers-belles-8650856.html

_The Football Association have told perhaps the most iconic name in women's football, Doncaster Belles, that they will be relegated no matter where they finish in this summer's Super League. The decision has been condemned as "morally scandalous" by Arsenal, the League's leading club._

_The Belles have appealed, and expect a decision in the next fortnight. If they lose the appeal, they will then decide whether to take the matter to court, with the head of the country's leading law school telling The Independent on Sunday that no judge will rule against them. How the women's game in England got into this mess seems on the surface to be a scandal of jaw-dropping proportions_


----------



## madferret (20 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> and....just when you thought that the FA could not fall any lower in your esteem...........
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-toll-on-doncaster-rovers-belles-8650856.html
> 
> _The Football Association have told perhaps the most iconic name in women's football, Doncaster Belles, that they will be relegated no matter where they finish in this summer's Super League. The decision has been condemned as "morally scandalous" by Arsenal, the League's leading club._
> ...


 
That's from June, I agree its awful especially as I have no love for City, but it is an old story.


----------



## Inertia (20 Aug 2013)

Looks like another big spend for spurs with over 30 mill for Willian; seems like Bale is dead cert to leave though if they spend all this money now they will be up a creak if Real dont buy him.

If I was Madrid Id be tempted to put a cheeky offer well below the 80 mill, Spurs may have to sell him to cover their spending.


----------



## Inertia (20 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> and....just when you thought that the FA could not fall any lower in your esteem...........


To be honest, Im always confident


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 Aug 2013)

Inertia said:


> Looks like another big spend for spurs with over 30 mill for Willian; seems like Bale is dead cert to leave though if they spend all this money now they will be up a creak if Real dont buy him.
> 
> If I was Madrid Id be tempted to put a cheeky offer well below the 80 mill, Spurs may have to sell him to cover their spending.


 
What a funny old world, where £80 Million is a cheeky offer for Bale...

... and where Andy Carroll is worth £35 Million.


----------



## Inertia (20 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> What a funny old world, where £80 Million is a cheeky offer for Bale...
> 
> ... and where Andy Carroll is worth £35 Million.


It wasnt lost on me; Im talking the in the context where it seems the two sides are agreeing that 80 mill is the acknowledged ball park of negotiation. To then come back well below that when spurs have done all their spending could be deemed cheeky, amongst other things.

80 mill for a player is appalling but football was lost to money a long time ago


----------



## bof (20 Aug 2013)

Inertia said:


> It wasnt lost on me; Im talking the in the context where it seems the two sides are agreeing that 80 mill is the acknowledged ball park of negotiation. To then come back well below that when spurs have done all their spending could be deemed cheeky, amongst other things.
> 
> 80 mill for a player is appalling but football was lost to money a long time ago


 
It's a silly price for Bale but the whole thing is just a vanity project for Real Madrid's president. Spurs' backer, Joe Lewis is in fact VERY seriously rich, so Spurs will tell them to eff off if they do that and recoup the money later if they actually need to.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Aug 2013)

the Rooney to Chelsea thing mystifies me. Is Mourinho simply putting down a marker for next summer - telling Rooney he's got a home to go to when he's in a better position to leave Manchester United?


----------



## mark st1 (21 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the Rooney to Chelsea thing mystifies me. Is Mourinho simply putting down a marker for next summer - telling Rooney he's got a home to go to when he's in a better position to leave Manchester United?



I'd just go for the plain old mind games tbh. If you were going to try and prise a striker out of Man Utd it wouldn't be him. I don't see how he would fit in to your style of play anyway as you seem to favour the 1 up front. As an out and out striker Wazza ain't your man just behind a front 2 he is dynamite IMO.


----------



## thom (21 Aug 2013)

Inertia said:


> Looks like another big spend for spurs with over 30 mill for Willian; seems like Bale is dead cert to leave though if they spend all this money now they will be up a creak if Real dont buy him.
> 
> If I was Madrid Id be tempted to put a cheeky offer well below the 80 mill, Spurs may have to sell him to cover their spending.


I think Spurs had cash before selling around £24 mill of players so could retain Bale. That said, I think Real basically have a deal that Spurs have stipulated can't be made public until they've got the value they want from the transfer market, for fear they'd get ripped off. 

It will be an interesting season for Spurs - their attacking play will be quite changed on last year.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Aug 2013)

They have splurged some serious cash on some serious players still don't see Spurs with any decent defenders maybe Walker but dodgy injury prone centre backs dodgier than dodgy right back in that Assou Ecotto (spelling). I'd say they have taken on some pretty hefty wage bills with who they have brought compared to who left. Reckon they will be an excellent attacking team even without Bale.

Should be a good season


----------



## thom (21 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> They have splurged some serious cash on some serious players still don't see Spurs with any decent defenders maybe Walker but dodgy injury prone centre backs dodgier than dodgy right back in that Assou Ecotto (spelling). I'd say they have taken on some pretty hefty wage bills with who they have brought compared to who left. Reckon they will be an excellent attacking team even without Bale.
> 
> Should be a good season


You forgot Spurs best defender, Vertonghen but your point is a good one - Dawson and Kaboul are capable and not to be underestimated but not stand out. I'm slightly perplexed at the sale of Caulker's potential - we def need a couple of signings, left back & center back I reckon.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> You forgot Spurs best defender, Vertonghen



Dang knew I had forgotten one lol he is a good player scored a few goals didn't he last season ? Maybe Spurs are going for the Brazil approach of you score 5 we score 6 that might work lol


----------



## MarkF (22 Aug 2013)

If Bale goes? I am in Barcelona, with a hangover recovering from last night's supercopa, Real Madrid Bale 11 shirts are already on sale here.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2013)

Bet EA Sports are chuffed to bits with having to re-print how many copies of the English Fifa 14


----------



## thom (22 Aug 2013)

Apparently there are issues in parts of North London:


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2013)

regsignation nobber!


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2013)

Twitter is steaming with Suarez to Real Madrid chatter  have they robbed several banks or something ??


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Twitter is steaming with Suarez to Real Madrid chatter  have they robbed several banks or something ??


just bankrupted a couple......


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2013)

I don't do politics my brain can't cope with intellectual stuff. Don't they have some form of backing from the Spanish government ?


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I don't do politics my brain can't cope with intellectual stuff. Don't they have some form of backing from the Spanish government ?


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...rid-and-barcelona-an-unfair-edge-8749146.html - astounding stuff. The EU is investigating


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2013)

Sounds a bit fishy no tax payments who do they think they are Starbucks !! Wonder if all the players are on zero hours contracts. The rich get richer and all that.


----------



## thom (23 Aug 2013)

In Germany the coaches at least give straight answers in post-match interviews:


----------



## mark st1 (23 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Predictions We're up to 6 players. Just for anyone who wants to join in later, instead of them starting at a disadvantage, they'll get the average score of all the players ROUNDED DOWN.


 

Talksport are running a £1 million prize for correctly predicting all the scores in all 10 premier league games in any weekend. I know we arnt predicting all 10 but i trust the PRIZE MONEY will reflect in that  lol


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Talksport are running a £1 million prize for correctly predicting all the scores in all 10 premier league games in any weekend. I know we arnt predicting all 10 but i trust the PRIZE MONEY will reflect in that  lol


Virtually indistinguishable!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2613716, member: 30090"]Ok, so what do Chelsea want with another attacking midfielder and where will Mata go (if you believe the rumours)?[/quote]


More options.


----------



## brodiej (24 Aug 2013)

Im in a bit late but going for 0-4 in the Cardiff/Man City game


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2013)

brodiej said:


> Im in a bit late but going for 0-4 in the Cardiff/Man City game


 
Hardly a handicap, brodiej, at this stage. 

Incidentally, there is now a 2nd sheet showing scores. Both here. And if you really don't like the colour you've got I'll see whether I can find one more more suited to your tastes/team.


----------



## craigwend (24 Aug 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23736895


----------



## brodiej (24 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hardly a handicap, brodiej, at this stage.
> 
> Incidentally, there is now a 2nd sheet showing scores. Both here. And if you really don't like the colour you've got I'll see whether I can find one more more suited to your tastes/team.


 

Looks great


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Aug 2013)

Ronaldo to Manchester United? If true they'll win the league by more points than they did last year.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2013)

Ive heard the same 

However also heard he is going to either

A.See out his contract at Madrid and come back to United on a free.

B. Stay at Madrid for this coming season and then come back to United on a pre agreed contract which a certain Glazier son has already agreed (and paid a deposit on) and Nike stumping up a an agreed fee for him to be back in a Nike made shirt.

C. This is the fickle world of business football and money will win in the end


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

Willian deal to Chelsea done subject to work permit.

Gets our midfield options on a similar par (numbers-wise) as Bayern/Real.

Still unconvinced about our attack options (Torres/Ba) although Schurrle looks usefull.

Would be glad to see Torres go who has under-performed badly and Ba who was a dodgy signing too - he's ok playing against teams who give him some space but when the box is packed he looks hapless.

Still thinking City will take the title this year with us/MUFC 2nd/3rd. Will see how the land lies around Feb'.

Expecting 1 point maximum tomorrow. RVP is continuing where he left off last season - what an inspired buy, and Arsenal were mugged at £23m.

Ronaldo to United would put them in an envious position! The man is a true goal scoring machine.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

Come on Cardiff!

Just put your 10 outfield players in the box for 11 minutes!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2013)

Blimey........nice one Cardiff...

6 minutes injury time....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey........nice one Cardiff...
> 
> 6 minutes injury time....


 

Got one back as well - the buggers!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2013)

C'mon the Bluebirds... hang in there...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

Blinder!!!

Well done Cardiff.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2013)

Unlucky shitty least you still have another few days to spend a few more hundred million


----------



## Kies (25 Aug 2013)

Get IN Cardiff. Great result


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> We're crap aren't we? Apart from Spartak that is.


 
City aren't too hot either!


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2013)

Cardiff were rubbish, Man City poo, never seen such a poor 5 goal game.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2013)

MarkF said:


> Cardiff were rubbish, Man City poo, never seen such a poor 5 goal game.



I dare say a few thousand people in Cardiff may disagree with you lol. I couldn't care less if it was the worst game in history tbh that result is class


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2616856, member: 30090"]Indeed, I'm glad I was wrong regarding my 0-6 score line and look forward to MOTD2 tonight...[/quote]


Is it on tonight? Thought it was delayed until tomorrow. I could well be wrong though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is it on tonight? Thought it was delayed until tomorrow. I could well be wrong though.


 
I think you're right, It's on tomorrow.


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I dare say a few thousand people in Cardiff may disagree with you lol. I couldn't care less if it was the worst game in history tbh that result is class


 
It was muy horrible, I am spoilt having gone to high quality thriller last night, Espanyol v Valencia, Premier League? Your having a laugh!


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2013)

Big game tomorrow that tattooed monkey is going to be crying into his Chelsea pillow case tomorrow night


----------



## Spartak (25 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cripes! It was 1 - 1 with 20 minutes to go when I went to walk the dog.
> 
> Anyhow, we have a leader: Spartak. You're welcome to nominate another PL team to add to the 2 there already. As for the rest of us, we can console ourselves with only coming 2nd
> 
> ...


 



Okay I'd like to add my team ........ Norwich City .... OTBC


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2013)

We all bow to you Sir Spartak (pm me next weeks results please )


----------



## Milzy (26 Aug 2013)

Football should be banned.


----------



## PaulB (26 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Football should be banned.


Write to your MP. There's every possibility your well-reasoned argument will be seen as unanswerable and the next parliament sitting will see you get your wish come true. I wish you all the very best in your endeavours.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Football should be banned.


 


If you don't like football then stay away from the thread. It's that simple, even for you.
And if you can't... then I am willing to help you.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> If you don't like football then stay away from the thread.


 

Not hard to grasp is it lol.

Sky Sports are saying Spurts are considering offers from at least one other club for G.Bale wonder who else is in for him then ??


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Not hard to grasp is it lol.
> 
> Sky Sports are saying Spurts are considering offers from at least one other club for G.Bale wonder who else is in for him then ??


 


Manure...


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

Rumor mill on twitter is saying United and the Oligarchs from the Kings Road have distanced themselves from any bid. Also says 2 European clubs other than Madrid are inquiring.

Would be quite funny if Madrid got gazumped.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Rumor mill on twitter is saying United and the Oligarchs from the Kings Road have distanced themselves from any bid. Also says 2 European clubs other than Madrid are inquiring.
> 
> Would be quite funny if Madrid got gazumped.


 


Only a few clubs could realistically gazump that deal. The real Mancs, Anzi Chucaluckaloola & PSG.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

Your probably right i also get the impression United arnt going to spend any cash at all. Would be a big mistake imo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

Well - not too confident of our chances tonight at Old Trafford. As long as we don't get skinned I'll be happy. Would settle for a draw though.

Two of my MUFC supporting mates would settle for a draw too!!!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well - not too confident of our chances tonight at Old Trafford. As long as we don't get skinned I'll be happy. Would settle for a draw though.
> 
> Two of my MUFC supporting mates would settle for a draw too!!!


 


We are too lightweight up front, but at the moment Manure are a one man team so...hmmm.. yes a draw.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Aug 2013)

2-1 Chelsea just need to shut out pesky Persie, as long as you defend better than Palace did at Stoke


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

Rooney starting  No striker in the starting 11 for the Oligarchs ! And Mata on the bench hope the special one isn't parking the bus ?


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

Unlucky Cashley.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Aug 2013)

Dreadful game so far- hardly a shot on goal.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

Bad isnt it has 1-0 or 0-1 at best written all over it. Torres is having a stormer


----------



## Glow worm (26 Aug 2013)

At least Rooney's doing his best to impress his new employers!


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

Dont be silly Moyes knew him when he was younger


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2013)

Awful game to much hype no special ones on show tonight on or off the pitch.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Aug 2013)

Awful - it must be bad if Sky can't be bothered to rave about it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Aug 2013)

What a complete borefest...a bit of a shame that one of these two teams is likely to win the title.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> What a complete borefest...a bit of a shame that one of these two teams is likely to win the title.


 

Two very good teams who may well deserve to win the titles. Games like this often happen - big teams, a lot a stake, cagey play and it ends up a damp squib.


----------



## LarryDuff (27 Aug 2013)

People forget that Mourinho always plays boring (although often winning) football. Moyes also plays safety first football.
Don't anyone expect an exciting season.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2013)

Got a surprise at work today (I work as a greenkeeper on a golf course) when I saw John Carew and a friend playing. 

I had a non-football chat with him for 3-4 minutes. Seems like a decent fella and quite modest.
Not a great golfer, though.  

Not everyday I get to meet an ex Premier League player.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Got a surprise at work today (I work as a greenkeeper on a golf course) when I saw John Carew and a friend playing.
> 
> I had a non-football chat with him for 3-4 minutes. Seems like a decent fella and quite modest.
> Not a great golfer, though.
> ...


 


Tall fella ain't he?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Tall fella ain't he?


 
Yeah, 6' 4" at a guess, and looking in good shape: not for his football, mind, more for his modelling.

I get the impression he'll be taking his golf seriously. If I get the chance, I'll ask him if he wants a (friendly) game.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, 6' 4" at a guess, and looking in good shape: not for his football, mind, more for his modelling.
> 
> I get the impression he'll be taking his golf seriously. If I get the chance, I'll ask him if he wants a (friendly) game.


 


First time I remember seeing him play was for a team called Valerenga in the 90's in the Cup Winners Cup. We beat them at the Bridge 3-0. Think he scored in the second leg.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2013)

Yeah, that was his first 'proper' team. He played for a lot of big clubs, but I don't think he really fulfilled his potential.

He looks like a cross between Nikolas Anelka and Roland Gift.


----------



## Spartak (29 Aug 2013)

Chelsea miss out on Rooney, so go for Samuel Eto'o on a free transfer.

Good player in his time ......


----------



## mark st1 (29 Aug 2013)

Not the best bit of business but you never know he might turn on the style form yesteryear !

So thats Moses,Torres,Lukaku,Ba and now Eto'o who is moving on out of them lot then.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2013)

Tottenham's spending is getting a bit ridiculous now.

90 million - so far, and Bale still on the books.

I think AVB is going to bankrupt Spurs, or turn them into a Man City kind of club.

I been a Spurs fan since 1967 and don't like the way things are heading. I doubt there will be (m)any home-grown youngsters at White Hart Lane for the foreseeable future.

But they should sell Bale asap and focus on what goes on ON the pitch, not in the newspapers.


----------



## Seamab (29 Aug 2013)

Celtic have drawn Barcelona (again), AC Milan and Ajax in the Champs League. Yikes!


----------



## Brandane (29 Aug 2013)

Seamab said:


> Celtic have drawn Barcelona (again), AC Milan and Ajax in the Champs League. Yikes!


 
I am not a fan of the whole "Old Firm" thing, in either form. I would never admit this to the friends I have who are Celtic supporters, so shhhhhh; but - part of me hopes they do well in that group. Should be some good matches whatever happens.


----------



## on the road (29 Aug 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Got a surprise at work today (I work as a greenkeeper on a golf course) when I saw John Carew and a friend playing.


Never heard of him


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2013)

No doubt Spurs are going to have a good season but I think I preferred their old chaotic way of playing where you never knew what was going to happen next. Torture for the fans but it was great watching for the neutral. In the past, they were perfectly capable of giving away a 7 - 0 lead.


----------



## MarkF (29 Aug 2013)

Celtic, 3 fantastic nights at Celtic park, they'd be underdogs whoever they were playing so it's a great draw!

RM actually have good team and no need for Bale, the "need" arose from the purchase of Neymar by Barca. I'd like them to pull out of the deal and offer 2 smartie tops and a balloon about a year from now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2013)

Good game - 5 seconds away from winning. 

Bayern - v.good team but I am encouraged by our defence and some really good counter attacking football.

We'are not a million miles away from being very good imo.


----------



## Brandane (30 Aug 2013)

Some consolation for Bayern Munich after being mugged in last years CL final.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (31 Aug 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Tottenham's spending is getting a bit ridiculous now.
> 
> 90 million - so far, and Bale still on the books.
> 
> ...



I think it's a very clever way of doing business. The sale of Bale is almost certain so by doing it this way they avoid clubs inflating prices when Spurs come knocking on the door.

Last night game showed what we can expect from Mourihno, defensive team and the number of yellow cards tells the story of how they intend to brake the rules of the game.
I normally support British teams in Europe but I'm not a fan of Mourihno.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2013)

RRSODL said:


> I think it's a very clever way of doing business. The sale of Bale is almost certain so by doing it this way they avoid clubs inflating prices when Spurs come knocking on the door.
> 
> Last night game showed what we can expect from Mourihno, defensive team and the number of yellow cards tells the story of how they intend to brake the rules of the game.
> I normally support British teams in Europe but I'm not a fan of Mourihno.


 

Although there were at least 3 fouls (two nasty) where Bayern should have been carded. One of the 'nasties' was by Ribery who was already on a yellow.

Also don't forget English game is a bit manlier than the continental game and our teams do pick up a few cards abroad that would not have been given at home.

Worth noting that the Bayern players are also quite adept at making a meal of things when they went down.


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Also don't forget English game is a bit manlier than the continental game and our teams do pick up a few cards abroad that would not have been given at home.



Never a truer statement there. European refs are strichter than a public school headmaster FACT !


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2013)

Spartak said:


> Man City 4 Hull 1
> Newcastle 2 Fulham 0
> Norwich 3 Southampton 2


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2013)

Spartak is a freak ! 

What's your lottery numbers going to be for tonight mate ?


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2013)

Will have to be you DM or Andy P.I think we should be upping the anti and doing every premier league score just so Spartak can make us all look even more shite lol


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Will have to be you DM or Andy P.I think we should be upping the anti and doing every premier league score just so Spartak can make us all look even more s***e lol


 
On the other hand, if Spartak picks another team, it might be the team that we would have chosen and, even if not, there's a bigger chance of them meeting your faves in a game. Or something... Anyhow, he's just an early lone breakaway in a long, long race, and the front of the pack have started matching him point for point.

Mind, I wouldn't care if whoever was at the bottom was allowed to pick the next addition.


----------



## brodiej (31 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the other hand, if Spartak picks another team, it might be the team that we would have chosen and, even if not, there's a bigger chance of them meeting your faves in a game. Or something... Anyhow, he's just an early lone breakaway in a long, long race, and the front of the pack have started matching him point for point.
> 
> Mind, I wouldn't care if whoever was at the bottom was allowed to pick the next addition.


 
Exactly.

Great competition deptford. Thanks for organising it.

3 games in I wouldn't be engraving Spartak's name on the trophy just yet...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2013)

Right, I've decided: Spartak can choose a team or nominate a team nominator to nominate a team. Nominally. Then I can get the nominated teams up.

*Graphs* on google drive spreadsheets are a complete nightmare.


----------



## PaulB (1 Sep 2013)

Sticking to pure football discussion, do my eyes deceive me or is Steve Bruce the first ever team manager to be 'with child'? He looks like he's about to give birth, the balloon-faced Geordie heart-throb.


----------



## Spartak (1 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, I've decided: Spartak can choose a team or nominate a team nominator to nominate a team. Nominally. Then I can get the nominated teams up.
> 
> *Graphs* on google drive spreadsheets are a complete nightmare.




Ok I nominate User30090 to select this weeks team.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Sep 2013)

PaulB said:


> Sticking to pure football discussion, do my eyes deceive me or is Steve Bruce the first ever team manager to be 'with child'? He looks like he's about to give birth, the balloon-faced Geordie heart-throb.


 I commented on him last week to someone at work, doesn't look well. Looks like ha is about to explode.

In other news Palace won


----------



## mark st1 (1 Sep 2013)

Spartak said:


> Ok I nominate User30090


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Sep 2013)

Have to say. last night's MoTD was the most boring I can ever remember seeing. When the first match is Crystal Palace Sunderland it's not a great sign. When it turns out to be a dreary non-event, you think 'that was the match of the day'? And then it turns out it was. Dire.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2013)

Spartak said:


> Ok I nominate User30090 to select this weeks team.
> Good luck everyone.


He may not be playing, Spartak, but he can have his chance later if he wants. Meanwhile.....


----------



## Spartak (1 Sep 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Have to say. last night's MoTD was the most boring I can ever remember seeing. When the first match is Crystal Palace Sunderland it's not a great sign. When it turns out to be a dreary non-event, you think 'that was the match of the day'? And then it turns out it was. Dire.



I enjoyed it !!!
Norwich won


----------



## craigwend (1 Sep 2013)

PaulB said:


> Sticking to pure football discussion, do my eyes deceive me or is Steve Bruce the first ever team manager to be 'with child'? He looks like he's about to give birth, the balloon-faced Geordie heart-throb.


 
_'In Bruce we trust'_

_Perhaps the 'child' is the messiah / forward we await ?_


----------



## Soltydog (1 Sep 2013)

that's an old badge Craig, its still got AFC on 

Do you ever see Nathan Doyle about? I was told the other week he still lives in your village??


----------



## accountantpete (1 Sep 2013)

"This is the same team that won everything last year - what's changed?"


----------



## craigwend (1 Sep 2013)

Soltydog said:


> that's an old badge Craig, its still got AFC on
> 
> Do you ever see Nathan Doyle about? I was told the other week he still lives in your village??


 
Yes & his little boy is in my sons class, lives opposite some friends

Another season for you (rumour had a few other clubs in for him) very good at what he does, commands the centre circle with aplomb 

Rumour we may nick your young forward / every other rumour that is made up...

Have a good season

Must catch up sometime for a ride !


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2013)

accountantpete said:


> "This is the same team that won everything last year - what's changed?"
> View attachment 28620



Not the best of starts for them but I'm not (sadly) writing them off yet.

I didn't see the match so can't comment on their performance.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Sep 2013)

accountantpete said:


> "This is the same team that won everything last year - what's changed?"
> View attachment 28620



While he still picks Cleverly a


SpokeyDokey said:


> Not the best of starts for them but I'm not (sadly) writing them off yet.
> 
> I didn't see the match so can't comment on their performance.



Save your time for something more worthwhile than motd 2 skiverpool v united was shite goners v spurts wasn't much better. Awful weekend of BPL football.


----------



## Maz (1 Sep 2013)

_"I asked the gaffer if I could go to Chelsea. He told me to put it in writing...so, er, that's the end of that, then..."_


----------



## mark st1 (1 Sep 2013)

Breaking news Bale finally signs for Madrid never saw that one coming ! 100 million Euros bargain


----------



## mark st1 (1 Sep 2013)

Cheeky video 

His wages arnt bad either...
Yearly...£15.600.000
Monthly...£1.2.000.000
Weekly...£300.000
Daily...£42.857
Hourly...£2.040
Minute...£34


----------



## Risex4 (2 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Save your time for something more worthwhile than motd 2 skiverpool v united was s***e goners v spurts wasn't much better. Awful _ Usual _weekend of BPL football.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Sep 2013)




----------



## accountantpete (2 Sep 2013)

Arsenal have signed Peter Lorre


----------



## on the road (2 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Save your time for something more worthwhile than motd 2 skiverpool v united was s***e goners v spurts wasn't much better. Awful weekend of BPL football.


Sour grapes


----------



## Boris Bajic (2 Sep 2013)

Ozil looks a good acquisition if he comes, but never in a gazillion years would I have thought he was a target or the sort of chap AW would go for.

Delighted that he now seems to be both.

Delighted too that O Giroud seems to be performing as I hope he might when he first arrived but sort of didn't.

I see now that the Aston Vanilla game was a bluff to put the press off.

From now on, I see 35 clean sheets, 35 victories and a league championship.

In the cups, I see a close FA Cup final against Everton, which we'll win 3-2, a close CL final against Real Madrid which we'll win on penaltis and an early exit from the League Cup because of poor refereeing.

For some Arsenals fans (and I am in that number) a domestic and CL treble will stop the constant whining about Wenger. For a couple of weeks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I think I may have forgotten about the last round? If I've not been booted out, here's mine:


No, not even a yellow card!


----------



## Soltydog (2 Sep 2013)

craigwend said:


> Yes & his little boy is in my sons class, lives opposite some friends
> 
> Another season for you (rumour had a few other clubs in for him) very good at what he does, commands the centre circle with aplomb
> 
> ...



Not sure how long Doyle will stay with us, but hopefully a while. I'll have to call in & see if he'd like a lift over on Saturdays for the game, save him driving 
Apparently Peterborough are the only club to have made an offer (£1.2m allegedly) & luckily for the first time in many years we dont need the money so we can hold out for more.
Hopefully we'll be top half of table & you'll be clear of the bottom. Might go watch Tigers against Hudders in cup if the ticket prices are reasonable


----------



## on the road (2 Sep 2013)

Marouane Fellaini has been spotted driving to Manchester United


----------



## Inertia (2 Sep 2013)

225:
Spanish football writer Andy West: "Some bizarre reports coming out regarding United's collapsed Herrera deal. Apparently a group of men claiming to be United representatives spent an hour at the La Liga offices in Madrid today, but it turns out they had nothing to do with the club and were presumably just attempting to get a cut of the deal in an elaborate fraud."Must be stressed these are just rumours but the Spanish media have published pictures of men in black suits - supposedly the United "representatives" - coming out of the league offices carrying briefcases."All very strange and no doubt the truth will come out in the next few days."

Transfer day is more interesting than the football itself


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2013)

I'm not surprised that Fellaini has gone to United, but paying £4m over a buyout clause that expired in July seems a bit mental unless I am missing something?


----------



## on the road (3 Sep 2013)

#MoyesOut is trending on Twitter already


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2013)

My team Accrington Stanley are bottom of the Football League,we are skint! I watched the BBC news at tea time to see that they had the Gareth Bale transfer to Real Madrid as their headline story! If it wasn't for the Stanley i'd stop being a football fan altogether!


----------



## mark st1 (3 Sep 2013)




----------



## Inertia (3 Sep 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not surprised that Fellaini has gone to United, but paying £4m over a buyout clause that expired in July seems a bit mental unless I am missing something?


Panic maybe, if they hadn't at least got him then twitter might have gone into meltdown.


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> My team Accrington Stanley are bottom of the Football League,we are skint! I watched the BBC news at tea time to see that they had the Gareth Bale transfer to Real Madrid as their headline story! If it wasn't for the Stanley i'd stop being a football fan altogether!



Why didn't you just re-employ John Coleman this season?

Fellaini is a box to box powerful "runner", I don't see Man U having a real need for him and I haven't seen him linked with other big clubs, unusual. Man U fans are to blame too, McCarthy is twice the "footballer" but I doubt a bloke from Wigan would satisfy them.


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Sep 2013)

What is a Gooner supposed to think now?

Highest transfer paid until yesterday? £15 million, which at the time I thought was an excellent buy... and I still sort of do despite recent evidence.

But there was always this inner smugness among Gooners that we didn't have to spend big. We didn't win anything for a few years, but we were never far from the top of the barrel and were usually entertaining to watch.

I do not see Arsenal as natural year-after-year trophy winners and I feel the early Wenger years gave a false impression of the club's true position.

But now, despite coming to think that Ozil will at least keep the cost of lettering on shirts down and score or make a few goals, I feel that this HUGE jump into marquee signings makes Arsenal feel slightly grubby in a Chelsea, Man City and Anzhi sort of way... Slightly.... We even have our own oligarch....


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2013)

Not to me, the others seem to have a scatter gun approach to buying with every new manager. Arsenal have the same manager, the same plan and have funded a new stadium in the time Chelsea and Spurs have squandered a new stadiums worth of cash. With 2 more Ozil quality signings, Arsenal will be challenging for the title and in very good shape.

I like the junking of fringe players, instant team improvement, you don't always need new signings.

PS I'd have thought a.n.o.t.h.e.r midfielder was the last thing they needed tbh.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2013)

Arsenal confirm £42.5M for Ozil from Real Madrid. 
This figure will increase with trophy win bonus so total payment of £42.5M!


----------



## accountantpete (3 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Arsenal confirm £42.5M for Ozil from Real Madrid.
> This figure will increase with trophy win bonus so total payment of £42.5M!



And they will be paying him circa £9 million a year inc bonuses.

I think there may be a queue outside Arsene's door today.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2013)

By giving Real £45m for Ozil, Arsenal have essentially cut Bale's cost to them in half. The £85m that Real spent on Bale has all but covered Spurs' massive spending over the summer.

Arsenal have helped strengthened Spurs!


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Arsenal confirm £42.5M for Ozil from Real Madrid.
> This figure will increase with trophy win bonus so total payment of £42.5M!


 
Whilst I liked this observation, I also resent it deeply. The upper tier of the Emirates was DESIGNED not to have trophy wins emblazoned on it after a certain point.



AndyRM said:


> By giving Real £45m for Ozil, Arsenal have essentially cut Bale's cost to them in half. The £85m that Real spent on Bale has all but covered Spurs' massive spending over the summer.
> Arsenal have helped strengthened Spurs!


 
You have your logic all arse-facing-side-wedged-lateralised about the key data on this matter. Arsenal paid Real some money to tempt them into bidding for the big Welsh lad to ruin Spurs' squad. Don't you see it? Arsenal are the clever ones here! Spurs are stupid! Real Madrid are stupid! Bale is stupid! 

In using the fee for Ozil to tempt Real to splash out on Bale, Arsenal also prized away from the Spaniards their only player of any true quality (apart from the Portuguese lad). The Portuguese lad and the Welsh lad will now be consumed by jealousy for one another and it will all end badly like a dinner-dance for Greek Gods.

This will leave Arsenal to scoop up the Champons League to go with their almost-casual victory in the FA Cup and their total domination of the Premier League.

Did the headlines in Madrid yesterday read Vale Bale? If not, why not?


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2013)

I have laughed at many of your posts on here Boris. That may be the best yet!


----------



## mark st1 (3 Sep 2013)

Gooners are still shoot they are just 1 player better off than they were yesterday. Bit like United really.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> What is a Gooner supposed to think now?
> 
> Highest transfer paid until yesterday? £15 million, which at the time I thought was an excellent buy... and I still sort of do despite recent evidence.
> 
> ...



Yup! You've finally caught the spending bug. Spuds too. Welcome.

Has been amusing the last decade listening to Gooners and Spuds whinging about RA's spending but the whingers are looking more than a bit hypocritical now - at least the ones who have got excited about the big spending that's just occurred.

Are there any plans for any breakaway protest groups in Gooner-land?


----------



## bof (3 Sep 2013)

MarkF said:


> Not to me, the others seem to have a scatter gun approach to buying with every new manager. Arsenal have the same manager, the same plan and have funded a new stadium in the time Chelsea and Spurs have squandered a new stadiums worth of cash. W.





SpokeyDokey said:


> Yup! You've finally caught the spending bug. Spuds too. Welcome.
> 
> Has been amusing the last decade listening to Gooners and Spuds whinging about RA's spending but the whingers are looking more than a bit hypocritical now - at least the ones who have got excited about the big spending that's just occurred.
> 
> Are there any plans for any breakaway protest groups in Gooner-land?



Spurs net spending this window around minus £3million. £106.7m received, £103.7m spent.

Gareth Bale the golden goose that's kept on laying.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Sep 2013)

I see Roy Kinnear has failed to do anything yet again.... he's good at that at least. He's even provoked Cisse to say something... nobody knows what yet but they're working on it..


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2013)

bof said:


> Spurs net spending this window around minus £3million. £106.7m received, £103.7m spent.
> Gareth Bale the golden goose that's kept on laying.



I watched the derby, seems like Spurs lost a genuine world class talent and bought a lot of runner arounders.


----------



## bof (3 Sep 2013)

MarkF said:


> I watched the derby, seems like Spurs lost a genuine world class talent and bought a lot of runner arounders.



Paulinho for sure is better than that but he had a nondescript game for Spurs on Sunday and Soldado had no service. However how can you replace the world's most expensive player? Lamela will be the one to watch as he is pretty similar to Bale - and is three years younger

Norwich next in the PL. I saw last year's game, which was at the same point of the season, at the Lane and Spurs, Bale included, were pretty dire - will be an interesting comparison.


----------



## bof (4 Sep 2013)

The most worrying thing about the transfer window IMO is that only Spurs and Everton ended the window with more money in than out and Liverpool was the only other club to rake in transfer fees: several acquired nothing from transfers out

Real paid a silly price for Bale, but Spurs transformed a 17 year old they bought for £10m to a player who was really worth at least £40m. Almost everyone else just seems to be raiding other clubs for the finished product, hardly developing anyone, based on what the numbers say.


----------



## musa (4 Sep 2013)

Well bale was bought as a business to out do the signing that Barcelona dis of neymar.


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Sep 2013)

MarkF said:


> I watched the derby, seems like Spurs lost a genuine world class talent and bought a lot of runner arounders.


 
I do not wish THFC well, but I think they are in a good place (I don't mean WHL, which is a BAD place).

Bale was going anyway and they screwed the maximum out of the deal. He played happy, left happy, said kind words on leaving and made them a stack of money.

He is an extraordinary player, but the fee has made the cynics decry his abilities because somehow he now needs to prove himself quantifiable 'the best'. He is extraordinary, but not really the best or very close to it.

Meanwhile, Spurs have left the window with a strong squad. Very strong. They have a good coach (very good) and he bought what he thought he wanted. He is probably right. They will gel as the season progresses and they may become quite a fearsome unit. The return match at WHL may not be happytime for Gooners.

I think those 'runarounders' may yet prove to be astute acquisitions. It gives me no pleasure to write this, as it may detract from Arsenal's treble-winning season.


----------



## MarkF (4 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> The return match at WHL may not be happytime for Gooners.



We'll see, with the addition of Ozil, I think Tottenham's athletes might be doing even more running around.

I like the deadwood clearing, it's the easiest way to improve a team and I fancy Arsenal to win something this season, if not a treble.


----------



## thom (4 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I do not wish THFC well, but I think they are in a good place (I don't mean WHL, which is a BAD place).
> 
> Bale was going anyway and they screwed the maximum out of the deal. He played happy, left happy, said kind words on leaving and made them a stack of money.
> 
> ...


I loved the way the ball stuck to the feet of the spurs players and they dominated possession in the 2nd half. At the end of the game on Sunday I saw Arsenal celebrating a 1-0 win like a cup final victory. Although Arsenal were forced by injury to adopt a defensive style in the 2nd half, spurs did seem able to manoeuvre the ball improbably through midfield - really high quality. The psychology has changed there quite a bit - spurs are more confident and self assured but need time to crack the attacking play in the final 3rd. We know we will get a lot better through the season (winning the first 2 games on penalties is not ideal).
There are not as many GB players in Spurs squad now but Dawson, Rose, Walker, Townsend, Lennon, Defoe all look to have important roles at Spurs. How many GB players does AW use ?


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> How many GB players does AW use ?



Wilshere, Ramsey, Gibbs, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Walcott, Jenkinson.


----------



## MarkF (4 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> I loved the way the ball stuck to the feet of the spurs players and they dominated possession in the 2nd half.



As a neutral I did not see it like that. Only one team needed to score and it wasn't Arsenal, the last 10 minutes were like watching Accrington v Rochdale, I have no idea how it stuck to Spurs players feet ......unless they were wearing jet packs or summat?


----------



## accountantpete (4 Sep 2013)

I like this


----------



## mark st1 (5 Sep 2013)

Nani signs a new 5 year deal 

Does anyone know if this Edward Woodwood is a Scouser or something ?


----------



## musa (5 Sep 2013)

Wasn't he on his way out


----------



## Stephenite (5 Sep 2013)

I'm glad Nani is staying. I like the lad. I know a lot of utd fans (prob. every utd fan i know!) slag him off but, when he's on form he's brilliant. He's a squad player at worst, and if utd were to sell him he'd go for about £12m - and who could you replace him with for that money?? Eh??

And the fact that he wants to stay a utd player speaks volumes for his character.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (5 Sep 2013)

bof said:


> The most worrying thing about the transfer window IMO is that only Spurs and Everton ended the window with more money in than out and Liverpool was the only other club to rake in transfer fees: several acquired nothing from transfers out
> 
> Real paid a silly price for Bale, but Spurs transformed a 17 year old they bought for £10m to a player who was really worth at least £40m. *Almost everyone else just seems to be raiding other clubs for the finished product, hardly developing anyone, based on what the numbers say.*



Which is why the game at the top end will attract nothing more than mercenaries, and those good enough to play at international level but not prepared to do so because a midweek Sky Sports Special is enough glory (and money) thanks.

'Wearing the shirt' will soon become something you'll find in the Football League and in the Premier League if you find yourself on holiday during the wrong month, or in a coma for a week or two, you'll find that half of what made your club great have all jumped ship to another...usually their arch-rivals.

As for Ozil, he's a good signing IMO if you've got that sort of cash floating around and as for Bale, my prediction is that he won't be that magnificent on the bench and when the fascists decide to play him, he'll be slightly less influential than he was at Spuds.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Sep 2013)

MarkF said:


> Why didn't you just re-employ John Coleman this season?
> 
> Fellaini is a box to box powerful "runner", I don't see Man U having a real need for him and I haven't seen him linked with other big clubs, unusual. Man U fans are to blame too, McCarthy is twice the "footballer" but I doubt a bloke from Wigan would satisfy them.


 Typical Stanley,Beattie's doing it for free while Coleman would want at least 30 grand a season. Whoever's in charge will struggle though,the fans just aren't there to give the club the money it needs to buy players and pay their wages. We were giving away free season tickets to under 12's but only a hundred or so took up the offer!


----------



## mark st1 (6 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2635694, member: 30090"]Eh? your best player by far[/quote]


----------



## mark st1 (6 Sep 2013)

Stephenite said:


> I'm glad Nani is staying. I like the lad. I know a lot of utd fans (prob. every utd fan i know!) slag him off but, when he's on form he's brilliant. He's a squad player at worst, and if utd were to sell him he'd go for about £12m - and who could you replace him with for that money?? Eh??
> 
> And the fact that he wants to stay a utd player speaks volumes for his character.



You said it yourself "when he is on form". About as often as rocking horse shoot ! Hailed himself as the new Ronaldo when he arrived and promised to step up when Ronaldo got sold. Still waiting..........


----------



## MarkF (6 Sep 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> Typical Stanley,Beattie's doing it for free while Coleman would want at least 30 grand a season. Whoever's in charge will struggle though,the fans just aren't there to give the club the money it needs to buy players and pay their wages. We were giving away free season tickets to under 12's but only a hundred or so took up the offer!



I didn't know Beattie was doing it for free, good on him, if not for you....................it's going to cost you a lot more than £30k if/when you go down.

I don't think Accy have the population to go down the free ticket/low cost ticket route, Bradford does and can. Perhaps better for you to become a feeder club for Wigan/Blackburn?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2013)

MarkF said:


> I didn't know Beattie was doing it for free, good on him, if not for you....................it's going to cost you a lot more than £30k if/when you go down.
> 
> I don't think Accy have the population to go down the free ticket/low cost ticket route, Bradford does and can. Perhaps better for you to become a feeder club for Wigan/Blackburn?




We've tried that before,giving such clubs younger players some first team experience while helping ourselves,but those clubs are doing it for themselves not for Accy Stanley! Burnley and Blackburn would happily see us go out of existence( like Burnley saw us off in 1962 and how they saw Colne Dynamoes off in the 1980's)if it meant picking up a few of our fans!


----------



## MarkF (6 Sep 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> We've tried that before,giving such clubs younger players some first team experience while helping ourselves,but those clubs are doing it for themselves not for Accy Stanley! Burnley and Blackburn would happily see us go out of existence( like Burnley saw us off in 1962 and how they saw Colne Dynamoes off in the 1980's)if it meant picking up a few of our fans!



But you can't fund a pro team on 1200 paying customers. I'd have thought the recent giving up on reserve football by many larger clubs might helpful to you, I hope so.

Colne Dynamoes, I'd forgotten about them, that story should be made into a film!


----------



## accountantpete (6 Sep 2013)

Whoops


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2013)

Ooh, that's 1 point apiece for us punters for points! Not a shabby Gerrard goal, that.

EDIT: I'd forgotten about the early Macedonia v Wales game. Full 3 pointers for Mark and Brodie.


----------



## on the road (7 Sep 2013)

The Wales manager has said he was never going to risk Gareth Bale even though he named him on the bench. So what was the point of him putting him on the bench if he had no intention of playing him.


----------



## accountantpete (7 Sep 2013)

on the road said:


> The Wales manager has said he was never going to risk Gareth Bale even though he named him on the bench. So what was the point of him putting him on the bench if he had no intention of playing him.



Apparently it was to confuse the Macedonian manager and get him to alter his formation in anticipation of Bale coming on.

It worked! - Macedonia only won 2-1...


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2013)

on the road said:


> The Wales manager has said he was never going to risk Gareth Bale even though he named him on the bench. So what was the point of him putting him on the bench if he had no intention of playing him.



Experience. Isn't that what the managers do it for? 

And with five seconds of injury remaining, they tell the lad to warm up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Green !!! GREEN  lol
> 
> Nice one DM all this adding up and effort must deserve a reward. Are you doing the fnrttc Southend ?


I know, I'll get it sorted! I got fed up using Google's graph and moved it to Open Office and it kindly rearranged the colours. I didn't even have to ask. 

I'm no use at adding up - I'm putting very simple formulae in because spreadsheets are much better at doing it than me. Yep, I'll be on the Sarfend ride - see you there!


----------



## mark st1 (7 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yep, I'll be on the Sarfend ride - see you there!



I will shout you brekkie as a bribe show of gratitude on behalf of us footy freaks.


----------



## Spartak (7 Sep 2013)

Come on you YELLOWS


----------



## Cheddar George (9 Sep 2013)

Proud to be a Villan !

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/sep/08/one-direction-louis-tomlinson-gabriel-agbonlahor


----------



## accountantpete (9 Sep 2013)

Brilliant goal-line defending (well worth a look if you haven't caught this one yet)


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2013)

Another amusing video from the weekend is Mr. Agbonlahor putting in a standard piece of work against someone from One Direction. As I understand it, the lad plays for Doncaster's reserve team. I am concerned for his safety...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6YufTa9ow


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Sep 2013)

I'd loved to have watched the Ukraine vs England game...but I was just too busy cleaning out my sock drawer.

Did England play for a bore? Sorry I meant draw?


----------



## accountantpete (10 Sep 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Did England play for a bore? Sorry I meant draw?



No - not at all. Roy Hodgson really went for it and brought Ashley Young on with 10 minutes to go.

(unfortunately he was as **** as the rest of the attack.)


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2013)

Pleased with Scotland's meaningless victory tonight. That Anya chap looks an excellent prospect, although I did enjoy relations with a lady of the same name in my youth so hearing it constantly on the commentary was a bit odd.

Don't think a draw is really a bad result for England. 3 points at home and 1 away should keep folk happy.


----------



## Glow worm (10 Sep 2013)

Are we allowed a small snigger at the Northern Ireland result?


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2013)

I have it on good authority,seen it in wikipedia that Walcott is a footballer.Well i never.I did not know that running fast in a straight line meant you were a footballer.Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## on the road (11 Sep 2013)

I didn't watch it so I wouldn't know, there wasn't much on the telly either but I managed to find something to watch


----------



## accountantpete (11 Sep 2013)

From The Mail today - Parma's squad. Check the Out On Loan section/ "Associated Clubs"/and Co-Owned!

The accountant must be a busy man.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parma_F.C.#First-team_squad


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Sep 2013)

Serious questions:

Who do Sunderland have up front to score their nil for them this weekend?

Who is their reserve keeper, for when Westwood (is it he?) gets dizzy from picking the ball out of the net?

Whom will Paolo blame this week?

Anyone who writes silly nonsense about a draw or a Sunderland win is just silly. Silly like jelly with roast beef. Silly like a World Cup in Qatar. Silly.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Sep 2013)

postman said:


> I have it on good authority,seen it in wikipedia that Walcott is a footballer.Well i never.I did not know that running fast in a straight line meant you were a footballer.Nice work if you can get it.


that's a bit unfair. He can do everything except kick a ball. 

At one point he was running up the wing at about a million miles and hour and I found myself shouting 'don't kick it Theo, just don't kick it'. He did. Straight to a Ukrainian.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Sep 2013)

Walcott looked like a linesman that had had his flag nicked last night. The boy (suppose he is a man now) has pace in abundance but his final ball is pure Bambi on ice stuff.


----------



## brodiej (11 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No points for Mark or me tonight! Steady climbing from that Spartak chappie.
> View attachment 29094



Special mention to Andrew_P I feel for picking Luxembourg to win. 

I know Northern Ireland arent good but Luxembourg last won a world cup qualifier in 1972

Should get double points there!


----------



## Durian (12 Sep 2013)

Luxembourg have more Eurovision song contest wins than World Cup qualifying wins. 5 to 4!


----------



## User482 (12 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> that's a bit unfair. He can do everything except kick a ball.
> 
> At one point he was running up the wing at about a million miles and hour and I found myself shouting 'don't kick it Theo, just don't kick it'. He did. Straight to a Ukrainian.



In fairness, Hodgson's tactics were set up so that Walcott was superfluous.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Walcott looked like a linesman that had had his flag nicked last night. The boy (suppose he is a man now) has pace in abundance but his final ball is pure Bambi on ice stuff.


http://www.theguardian.com/football...ast-england-ukraine-premier-league?popup=true 

hilarious!


----------



## Maz (12 Sep 2013)

Good to
Good to be
Good to be a
Blades Fan!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23880129


----------



## accountantpete (13 Sep 2013)

Steven Nzonzi named by The Mail but they haven't confirmed it with the player yet.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nted-police-roadside-altercation-cyclist.html


----------



## Boris Bajic (13 Sep 2013)

accountantpete said:


> *Charles Nzonzi* named by The Mail but they haven't confirmed it with the player yet.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nted-police-roadside-altercation-cyclist.html


 
You may be confusing Steven N'Zonzi with Charles N'Zogbia. Both are French and both have some Congolese heritage.

Neither is the other. Both are someone else.

I hope I have helped.


----------



## MarkF (13 Sep 2013)

Maz said:


> Good to
> Good to be
> Good to be a
> Blades Fan!
> ...



We'll that's a load of rubbish, your cheap £10 tickets are available for only a few games, I think I pay about £8 to watch Bradford City, every game, my son (14) £4.


----------



## accountantpete (13 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> You may be confusing Steven N'Zonzi with Charles N'Zogbia. Both are French and both have some Congolese heritage.
> 
> Neither is the other. Both are someone else.
> 
> I hope I have helped.



Now edited ! Apologies to Charles!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Sep 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Aston Villa 3 Newcastle 0
> Stoke 2 Man City 3
> Hull 0 Cardiff 3
> Tottenham 1 Norwich 0


all reasonable predictions. That none were right, and only one of the four had the result kind of gives me hope. This could be a more interesting season than last.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Sep 2013)

Man Shitty seem to love visiting The Potteries  looking forward to the next 90 minutes on Sky should be a good game.


----------



## Boris Bajic (14 Sep 2013)

Stand Uuuup! For the Arsenal!

Stand Uuuup! For the Arsenal!

(and so on)


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Stand Uuuup! For the Arsenal!
> 
> Stand Uuuup! For the Arsenal!
> 
> (and so on)




Stump up, stump up to watch the Arsenal.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2013)

Abramovich pulling strings?


----------



## ThinAir (16 Sep 2013)

I worked at the Man Utd Vs Crystal Palace game at the weekend.. Kudos to the CPFC fans... 3000 of them making some right racket throughout. Most impressive. Made up for the dull game!


----------



## MarkF (16 Sep 2013)

ThinAir said:


> I worked at the Man Utd Vs Crystal Palace game at the weekend.. Kudos to the CPFC fans... 3000 of them making some right racket throughout. Most impressive. Made up for the dull game!



Not as dull as Southampton v West Ham, that has gone straight into my top ten of crappest games ever watched, and I've seen Accrington v Bradford City.

This cheered me up yesterday.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Sep 2013)

MarkF said:


>




Looks like Torres has competition !


----------



## accountantpete (16 Sep 2013)

Younger members may not have heard of Ronnie Rosenthal


----------



## Spartak (17 Sep 2013)

Just bought tickets for Bristol Rovers v Hartlepool on Saturday !

May pop down the bookies & see what the odds are for a 0-0 draw !


----------



## Glenn (17 Sep 2013)

8/1 http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/e/4972931/Bristol-Rovers-v-Hartlepool.html


----------



## mark st1 (17 Sep 2013)

That 4th United goal were a bit special like


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Sep 2013)

were you convinced, though? They were out-passed in midfield, and the first goal was a bit fortunate


----------



## mark st1 (17 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> were you convinced, though? They were out-passed in midfield, and the first goal was a bit fortunate



Not really could have gone worse though imo they switched into "game finished" mode at 4-1. Id say we were more fortunate that Leverkusen's back 4 and keeper were on loan from Zippo's circus. 

And as much as Shrek annoyed me during the Summer have to say he is playing some quality football. 200 and counting


----------



## Kies (18 Sep 2013)

A quick tip for Chelsea fans wanting to cook: most herbs are nice but you can't beat Basel!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2013)

Gareth Bâle would have been proud.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2013)

Lol keep em cumin folks


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Sep 2013)

I'm only really starting to understand now what Chelsea fans have got against Rafa.

Trust him...this is the first time in 10 years they've lost a Euro qualifier at Faulty Bridges.


----------



## accountantpete (19 Sep 2013)

I have been taking anger management lessons from Jurgen Klopp!

Wiki says "Klopp is a Protestant Christian who frequently confesses his faith in public. In a number of interviews and evangelical publications he refers to Jesus Christ as the basis of his life."


----------



## Dayvo (19 Sep 2013)

_*Almost _everyone on this forum in a Sybil Fawlty voice: Basil! BASIL!! BASEL!!!*

 

Bring back Rafa, Avram ANYBODY!


----------



## Tribanite (19 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> _*Almost _everyone on this forum in a Sybil Fawlty voice: Basil! BASIL!! BASEL!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back Rafa, Avram ANYBODY!



How long do we give "The happy one"?

i"ll be suprised if he lasts a season


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2662420, member: 1314"]New stadium - near where we all started!

View attachment 29527


http://www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/stadium-announcement-1064509.aspx[/quote]


That would be good news for them.


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Sep 2013)

Arsenal done good though, isn't it?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...

It's still early, but the talk about their imminent and total demise was deafening.

They may well tumble out of the ECL at the group stage - and may even do the same in the UEFA Cup (sic) if that's the way they go...

But for now they are looking pretty good. And Arsenal Wenger is looking pretty clever. And their domestic campaign has started well-ish.

Hurrah!

No little chickens, no wine from the bottle, no special one, no happy one, no Bale Sale epic, no Rooney saga, no FFP-rubbishing spending spree (Pellegrini), just good housekeeping, steady teambuilding, good attitude and a decent start to the season.

Hurrah!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2662438, member: 1314"]Be a great story if the move comes off. I adopted them in, ooh, 2005 as I needed a footie team for my kids to support and the Kingsmeadow ground is only a half-hour walk from me. I didn’t want them supporting a glory-glory team. I used to take my kids to watch them in their pram, when they were playing non-league. “Tenner for adults, kids for free”.

Youngest supports them now, the oldest doesn’t support a team. We still go once or twice a year to Kingsmeadow.[/quote]


My first attended match was at Plough Lane back in the mid 70's. Along with about 1000 others, couple of weeks later, went to the Bridge.. oo hello.. now this is what it's all about..C'mon You Blues.

Older Brother has been a Don's fan all his life.
Younger brother Fulham.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Older Brother has been a Don's fan all his life.
> Younger brother Fulham.



Looks like you got the short straw, Ian!


----------



## Beebo (19 Sep 2013)

Fulham have confirmed that they are to return the Michael Jackson statue back to Mohammed Al Fayed.


----------



## Beebo (19 Sep 2013)

Gareth Bale has trade marked his heart shaped goal celebration. How can you trade mark something that is in such common usage?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Arsenal done good though, isn't it?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> ...



And Ozil is working out a treat...like I said, a great signing - the lad's got class.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2013)

Well done Swansea! Ok, Valencia are in a right mess but 0 - 3 away was a great result for their first match in Spain.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well done Swansea! Ok, Valencia are in a right mess but 0 - 3 away was a great result for their first match in Spain.


refined, sophisticated, easy on the eye, packed with skill and intent. But never mind the city, the footie team's not bad either!


----------



## craigwend (21 Sep 2013)

So who got this score or the winning team correct?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24089824


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2013)

I hate football


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2013)

craigwend said:


> So who got this score or the winning team correct?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24089824


AndyRM got the winning team (1 - 2 was his prediction) - he was the only one to pick up a point from that game.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Sep 2013)

We're top of the league! We're top of the LEAGUE!! We're Queen's Park Rangers, we're top of the league!


----------



## mark st1 (22 Sep 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> We're top of the league! We're top of the LEAGUE!! We're Queen's Park Rangers, we're top of the league!



Makes a change from your doom and gloom posts last season  lol reckon you can stick it out for the rest of the season ?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> AndyRM got the winning team (1 - 2 was his prediction) - he was the only one to pick up a point from that game.



I would celebrate, but I know how hacked off my Geordie bredren will be. I also correctly named the winning goalscorer in the office sweepstake, which will be an unpopular victory.

Still, I can always point out that Ayrshire's finest are still utter pish with three points from seven games.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Sep 2013)

Looks like another long season for the hammers.

We've put all our eggs in one basket in signing andy carroll and he could be out for months.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Sep 2013)

United look awful nothing going forward at all. Looks like an easy 3 points for shitty.


----------



## Kies (22 Sep 2013)

This game is over and we have been stuffed. Time to go for a bike ride .....


----------



## Glow worm (22 Sep 2013)

Blimey- 4-0 with half an hour to go. I'm going to enjoy work tomorrow when I see the sad tools who latched on to a team 200 miles away just cos they were doing well!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2013)

I love football again


----------



## Dayvo (22 Sep 2013)

How many days has Moyes got left, then? I reckon they are definitely numbered.

Ole Gunnar Solskjær is warming up on the sidelines.


----------



## sickboyblue (22 Sep 2013)

The City is ours...


----------



## Dayvo (22 Sep 2013)

United they were.

Divided they will fall.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Sep 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> The City is ours...



Your welcome to it. The league trophy is currently ours though


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Sep 2013)

I see Di Canio is getting frustrated with football players who can't or won't try. He deserves better.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Sep 2013)

See ya Paulo  Wonder who will get the Sunderland job ?


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Sep 2013)

di Canio gone.... I am not surprised, but I am slightly saddened. He was like finding a mouse's head in a tin of tomatoes... didn't add too much to the flavour, but you wouldn't quickly forget the meal.

Meanwhile, Arsenal are in line with my predictions. Another victory and top of the league. Another 33 victories (or maybe 32 and a draw) and they'll be collecting their trophy and singing on a bus.

All the media coverage of the Manchester Derby seems to have forgotten that it's a derby. Mad stuff happens at derbies. It's as if the press are tying blue and white ribbons on the trophy. Bizarre.... They do look good, but you don't want a Kia for the price of a Bugatti, do you?

They will come a strong second to Arsenal in the league.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Sep 2013)

Di Canio had started something which, sadly, he's not been given the chance to follow through.... who will want the job now? The players have let themselves down.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Sep 2013)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy...


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy...
> View attachment 29724



I'm not having a go at you, but I find the criticisms that folk, and the media, level at Di Canio ridiculous and hypocritical. Clearly he's not (yet) a manager of Premier League quality, but his personal beliefs shouldn't be held against him. 

In fact they weren't when he was appointed Swindon manager and won League Two Manager of the Season. Or when he had a BBC column. And I don't remember much being made of his opinions when he played in England or Scotland.

I don't recall any backlash against Capello when he was appointed as manager of England, yet he's a fan of Berlusconi and General Franco. In a similar vein, I don't think that Scolari got pulled up for his comments about Pinochet and gay players.


----------



## MarkF (23 Sep 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Di Canio had started something which, sadly, he's not been given the chance to follow through.... who will want the job now? The players have let themselves down.



Yep, the club is delusional, the players underperforming & lazy (and happy to be so, Sunderland provides such a great opportunity), the whole club needs sorting out, solution? Sack the bloke trying to do just that, whilst meeting, and no wonder, player resistance.

I think Swindon were near the bottom of L2 in October as Di Canio went mental implementing his fitness & behaviour regimes, once the non-believers were gone, they cantered to the Championhip and never stopped improving till he left.


----------



## Maz (23 Sep 2013)

Could be a vacancy for Di Canio at Bramall Lane, the way things are going there.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Sep 2013)

Seems like alot of "player power" was involved. Di Canio seemed to enjoy belittling his players in the media and saying how unfit and rubbish they were. Just my opinion guess the next few games will show if they were under performing to get him the boot or if they generally are as pony as Di Canio made out.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Sep 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not having a go at you, but I find the criticisms that folk, and the media, level at Di Canio ridiculous and hypocritical. Clearly he's not (yet) a manager of Premier League quality, but his personal beliefs shouldn't be held against him.


Sorry, but I disagree. Anyone in public life has to accept that they will be held to account for their personal beliefs. I don't feel in any way hypocritical for saying that I'm delighted to see a self-professed fascist come a cropper.


----------



## byusarkis (23 Sep 2013)

Maz said:


> Could be a vacancy for Di Canio at Bramall Lane, the way things are going there.



Could be one on the other side of the city too.


----------



## Spartak (23 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Who'll be first to add a new team?



Sunderland !


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Sorry, but I disagree. Anyone in public life has to accept that they will be held to account for their personal beliefs. I don't feel in any way hypocritical for saying that I'm delighted to see a self-professed fascist come a cropper.



He's been in "public life" for quite a while, yet it was only when he took on the Sunderland job that his views were trashed so aggressively. Why weren't Scolari and Capello scrutinised in such a manner when they took on high profile jobs in England? And why didn't West Ham get grief when they named a lounge after Di Canio? Staying with West Ham, I wonder if their fans are happy being owned by a known pornographer (albeit a former one)? 

I suppose my point is that there is plenty to get upset about in football, so why the furore over Di Canio?

Personally, I'm not fussed. In my eyes, any human has the right to believe what they want. I can disagree with them, and I don't expect them to hold the same values that I do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2013)

Spartak said:


> Sunderland !


Ooh, a wild card entry!


----------



## User482 (23 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Seems like alot of "player power" was involved. Di Canio seemed to enjoy belittling his players in the media and saying how unfit and rubbish they were. Just my opinion guess the next few games will show if they were under performing to get him the boot or if they generally are as pony as Di Canio made out.


Part of the problem was that he didn't buy them - the director of football did that.



> And why didn't West Ham get grief when they named a lounge after Di Canio? Staying with West Ham, I wonder if their fans are happy being owned by a known pornographer (albeit a former one)?



I believe the Roman salute came after his time at West Ham. And no, I'm not particularly enthusiastic about our ownership.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2013)

User482 said:


> I believe the Roman salute came after his time at West Ham. And no, I'm not particularly enthusiastic about our ownership.



Yep, he was playing up to the Lazio Ultras when he did it. Although the lounge naming came after the event. Fair enough really, he was a legend for you boys and created two of my fondest non Kilmarnock related footballing memories.


----------



## Doseone (23 Sep 2013)

Just want to say its great seeing sides like Swansea and Southampton getting some good results, both playing good football. It pains me to say it, but Swansea are a good example of how to come up to the Prem and stay there. I though Nigel Adkins was harshly treated at Southampton, but it seems like they have got a very good manager now.


----------



## Glow worm (24 Sep 2013)

Good win for Norwich tonight - didn't see that coming at 2-0 down with 13 minutes to go away to a very lively Watford side. Our first away goals of the season. Great to see Hooper score (twice) and young Murphy as well. Only the league cup, but might inject a bit of confidence for our league fixtures too hopefully.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2013)

I want to protest about Spurs! They don't seem to have let a goal in since August, and that was in a friendly against Espanyol. This is not the team that I found myself, as a neutral, enjoying for their sheer unpredictability. It's not fair. Besides, I hardly recognise any of them this season.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2013)

Well played Morton!!


----------



## mark st1 (25 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I want to protest about Spurs! They don't seem to have let a goal in since August, and that was in a friendly against Espanyol. This is not the team that I found myself, as a neutral, enjoying for their sheer unpredictability. It's not fair. Besides, I hardly recognise any of them this season.



Gooners beat em 1-0 DM.......

However there last 9 results including Europa League make pretty frightening reading scored 21 conceded 1 won 8 lost 1.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Gooners beat em 1-0 DM.......
> 
> However there last 9 results including Europa League make pretty frightening reading scored 21 conceded 1 won 8 lost 1.


Oh blimey, so they did. No memory and inability to read a list of results on my part.


----------



## bof (25 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh blimey, so they did. No memory and inability to read a list of results on my part.


Spurs had fairly dreadful pre-season friendly results. The year they had really good ones, they were on 2 points after 8 games...

Chelsea on Saturday will be the first big test of the new Spurs - however their conversion to ruthless flat track bullies of the lower orders is what will get them near the top this season.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2013)

Wey hey, full house!

Andrew_P, have you got something against Everton?


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Sep 2013)

£15 million pounds hefty salary, young gifted talent that needs some game time and all the poor sod does is sit on the bench. Oh Zaha :-( Though he might have got a run out yesterday.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wey hey, full house!
> 
> Andrew_P, have you got something against Everton?


 just think they have flattered to deceive, or some such.


----------



## Spartak (27 Sep 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> just think they have flattered to deceive, or some such.



They've been flattering to deceive for years.
Moyes NEVER won a trophy with them & wasn't very successful on their European forays !!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)

Spartak said:


> They've been flattering to deceive for years.
> Moyes NEVER won a trophy with them & wasn't very successful on their European forays !!!


I don't have a particularly expert opinion on them but I was always under the impression that he got the most out of the players in an under resourced team that he built himself. Not the same as getting the most out of a well resourced team built by someone else.


----------



## MarkF (27 Sep 2013)

I think Moyes is a safety first merchant, who got 100% effort and determination from a collection of niggardly footballers for many seasons. He used a style of football that could only get Everton so far, no further than many other good managers could have taken them, they are a big club. I have no idea how his CV made him the best candidate to become manager of Manchester United.


----------



## Boris Bajic (27 Sep 2013)

MarkF said:


> I think Moyes is a safety first merchant, who got 100% effort and determination from a collection of niggardly footballers for many seasons. He used a style of football that could only get Everton so far, no further than many other good managers could have taken them, they are a big club. I have no idea how his CV made him the best candidate to become manager of Manchester United.


 
Despite this early uncertainty, I disagree. I do not think he is another Ferguson, but there isn't one (and I write this as a Gooner).

But... I thnk that Ferguson (the selection panel for his own replacement) saw in Moyes a keen student of the game who sticks to his guns, won't accept second best and can lead a group or a team.

The set-up SAF leaves behind him in 2013 is on another planet from what he found when he arrived. SAF joined MUFC as a football manager, but Moyes comes in as an Operations Director in all but name. He has excellent coaches, excellent advice, excellent facilities and will grow into the role over the first season.

I do not know, but I think he could finish 6th or 7th and not lose his job. MUFC seem to have concentrated on stability and transition.

Meanwhile, what a corker of a season ahead. Any one of five (six?) clubs could win the EPL. It's going to be fascinating to see which team finishes a distant second to AFC.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2013)

Ferguson had seasons of uncertainty when he first arrived in Manchester, and he'd come from a big and successful club. For Moyes to be given any less time to establish himself would be incredibly harsh. I appreciate that this may be a naive viewpoint but there we go.

I think he is an excellent manager, who has done well with f*ck all money. He can clearly get the best out of his players and I expect that Man Utd will be an excellent side in the next two or three seasons.


----------



## RedRider (28 Sep 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Despite this early uncertainty, I disagree. I do not think he is another Ferguson, but there isn't one (and I write this as a Gooner).
> 
> But... I thnk that Ferguson (the selection panel for his own replacement) saw in Moyes a keen student of the game who sticks to his guns, won't accept second best and can lead a group or a team.
> 
> ...


 
Put it this way, as a Liverpool supporter I'm delighted Moyes left Everton for Man Utd. Puts question marks over both clubs' ability to match their previous showings. Moyes is a decent manager but there's major doubt in my mind he can get his teams producing the sort of football Man Utd supporters expect, even with the club 'set-up' by Ferguson. There was a Hodgson-esque interview the other day where he seemed to imply Man U won the title last year because the challengers were poor. This may be true but it's not the sort of thing supporters or his players want to hear. Presumably he'll have money to blow in January and this may see the squad through to an acceptable season, maybe not. We'll see how patient supporters/board will be but even if he's capable of adapting his 'philosophy', and he's clearly an intelligent man, I doubt he'll be given more than a couple of seasons to do it. Even Ferguson would've been out on his ear after a couple of fruitless seasons if he were starting out with Man U today.

As for the title... Man City or Spurs, I'm afraid.


----------



## postman (28 Sep 2013)

Heck Manchester United slipped up badly today.Beaten by West Brom,lucky for them other results went their way.Moyes might be having sleepless nights.I wonder if SAF had an idea things were going to happen.I also thought like the last post The other teams fell away last year and handed a not too good Man U the title.Must watch MOTD tonight to give them the once over.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Sep 2013)

well, our own CC pundits have taken a hell of a beating this afternoon!


----------



## postman (28 Sep 2013)

View: http://youtu.be/PqZTP8-8wIs


Like this you mean?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Sep 2013)

postman said:


> View: http://youtu.be/PqZTP8-8wIs
> 
> 
> Like this you mean?



just so......


----------



## on the road (28 Sep 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Ferguson had seasons of uncertainty when he first arrived in Manchester, and he'd come from a big and successful club. For Moyes to be given any less time to establish himself would be incredibly harsh. I appreciate that this may be a naive viewpoint but there we go.
> 
> I think he is an excellent manager, who has done well with f*ck all money. He can clearly get the best out of his players and I expect that Man Utd will be an excellent side in the next two or three seasons.


The difference is that he has man U's previous success as a yard stick to beat him with. It's just like Liverpool's success before the 90's, every manager that came after was expected to match that success, it weighs heavy on the shoulders and mistakes crop up as a result. Never the less, I'm looking forward to tonight's MoTD.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Sep 2013)

have to say  came over me when I saw this afternoons results, well except Palace's. But then I was pretty resigned to this before we kicked a ball.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2013)

Eek! Just eek! I've just seen the results. Have they been putting funny stuff into the Manchester water mains? 5 of us haven't scored a single point, Spartak picked up one and clever clogs Brodie managed a 3-pointer.


----------



## Inertia (28 Sep 2013)

For all that everyone knew they aren't that great, most of you guys picked 3 to 4 nill for them ;-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2013)

Inertia said:


> For all that everyone knew they aren't that great, most of you guys picked 3 to 4 nill for them ;-)


Hey, you guys knocking from the sidelines, you can show us how good you are by placing your own predictions! There's room on the spreadsheet for a few more (join in on 7 points) I'll post the next round up when this round is over. First player to nominate a team after the end of the round will get their team on the list. Which, so far, is....

Manchester United
Manchester City
Newcastle
Norwich
Tottenham
Sunderland


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2013)

Spartak said:


> So did anyone predict West Brom's win at Old Trafford


No, no one. I expected a galvanised United team to do a bit of flat-track bullying. Slightly misjudged that one!


----------



## mark st1 (28 Sep 2013)

Absaloute shite !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Absaloute s***e !


I concur heartily.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2013)

So, @ianrauk , what's the standoff between Mata and Mourinho - I thought that maybe as a blue team supporter you might have an insider's perspective. He was, IMO, Chelsea's standout player last season. A wee power struggle perhaps?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, @ianrauk , what's the standoff between Mata and Mourinho - I thought that maybe as a blue team supporter you might have an insider's perspective. He was, IMO, Chelsea's standout player last season. A wee power struggle perhaps?




JM has just realised at how good Mata is.
He will play Mata in the next match.. you wait and see.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> JM has just realised at how good Mata is.
> He will play Mata in the next match.. you wait and see.


It was always clear how good he is, though. That's why I asked. I wondered if there was a power struggle thing going - a sort of ''I'm Mata'' versus ''You don't matter."


----------



## musa (29 Sep 2013)

JM has no choice seeing as torres wants to play silly beggars 

Aston villa do long balls... Ermmm eat your words good weekend. Not even half the season yet


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was always clear how good he is, though. That's why I asked. I wondered if there was a power struggle thing going - a sort of ''I'm Mata'' versus ''You don't matter."




JM has always been 'It's about the team, not an individual'.
He had to literally beat Joe Cole to stop all the fancy stuff. He dropped him a few times when all the fancy dan stuff just come to nothing. The result being is that Cole became a better player resulting in Chelsea probably having the best years out of him.
Not saying that Mata is into all the fancy tricks like Cole, but he has to fit into the teams style of play rather then accommodating the team around an individual and it's taking a bit of time for JM to find him that role. Mata is naturally an offensive attacking player, JM prefers the more defensive player.

Chelsea is getting there. JM is slowly getting what he want's from the players and they are starting to respond. Just look at Torres. He was like a man possessed against the Spurtz. The sending off was unfortunate but I do think Chelsea would have nicked the game with a Torres goal. 

Let's see if @SpokeyDokey agrees with me.


----------



## Inertia (30 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hey, you guys knocking from the sidelines, you can show us how good you are by placing your own predictions!


I thought that was the definition of a football fan! Anyway I know my limits ;-)


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

Well at least Moyes is helping to keep up his 11 year ambition of getting Everton above the likes of Manchester United.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> JM has always been 'It's about the team, not an individual'.
> He had to literally beat Joe Cole to stop all the fancy stuff. He dropped him a few times when all the fancy dan stuff just come to nothing. The result being is that Cole became a better player resulting in Chelsea probably having the best years out of him.
> Not saying that Mata is into all the fancy tricks like Cole, but he has to fit into the teams style of play rather then accommodating the team around an individual and it's taking a bit of time for JM to find him that role. Mata is naturally an offensive attacking player, JM prefers the more defensive player.
> 
> ...



I was about to say i didnt realise our illustrious CC owner was a Chelsea fan !!!!!!!! Has he been avatar hacking again lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> JM has always been 'It's about the team, not an individual'.
> He had to literally beat Joe Cole to stop all the fancy stuff. He dropped him a few times when all the fancy dan stuff just come to nothing. The result being is that Cole became a better player resulting in Chelsea probably having the best years out of him.
> Not saying that Mata is into all the fancy tricks like Cole, but he has to fit into the teams style of play rather then accommodating the team around an individual and it's taking a bit of time for JM to find him that role. Mata is naturally an offensive attacking player, JM prefers the more defensive player.
> 
> ...



Oh yes I agree.

What is happening re Mata was clearly explained by Jose when he was making a fool of Jamie Redknapp on Sky Sports. Jose thinks he is a technically gifted player that needs to adapt his style to assist more with defense. Too often last season we ended up with a hole betwixt attacking midfield (which was just about everyone from our 'defensive' midfielders to our forwards) and our defense that was frequently exploited on the counter.

I think he (Jose) described his preferred style when trying to break down the oppositions two banks of four as using a high block ie the whole outfield plays as a block as high as possible up the pitch but shifts back as a unit when needs be. Playing like this does not allow for players to loiter, for want of a better word, up the park while the rest of the team defends.

I think there was also some suggestion by Jose that pretty football is nice to watch but is a non-starter if it persistently takes you nowhere - which in our case it often does; we can spend an age shifting the ball from side to side across the park but against resolute banks of four defenders it rarely results in them being pulled out of shape and thus creating holes to exploit.

I think Jose is very SAF-like in many ways eg he is 'bigger' than the players and will take the tough decisions regardless of who is who in the dressing room. In short he does what needs to be done and this is why he is paid an absolute fortune. I like his stance - for too long players/agents have been applying pressure on clubs/managers to ensure that players are played as often as possible etc. Maybe some other managers need to have some bigger balls?

Re: Spuds game. Torres & Vertonghen were at it all game and early on it was pretty obvious that trouble was heading in their direction I think Torres should have walked for the scratch and Vertonghen for the simulated head injury although the former would have negated the latter. Apart from that Torres was electric - would be great if he could keep it up though.

Def' a game of two halves with a lively Spurs in the first half. However, Jose clearly had them sussed when the second half came around. Mata added even more pressure in attacking midfield mainly wide on the right as did Shurrle a little later down the LH channel. I think it was a typical ballsy move by Jose to shift the midfield balance to a more attacking stance in the second half (Mikel off, Ramires dropping back and Mata on). The way we pressed Spurs was stunning and they were exposed as a team who looked frail under that type of pressure. A second goal was on the cards until we went down to 10 men.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

I do agree much to my disgust that Chelsea are looking good this season but i said before and will say again after watching 20 minutes of tonight's game letting Lukaku go out on loan for another season was a big mistake. The boy is a beast and seems to bang in goals for fun and is terrorizing the Geordie defence atm.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I do agree much to my disgust that Chelsea are looking good this season but i said before and will say again after watching 20 minutes of tonight's game letting Lukaku go out on loan for another season was a big mistake. The boy is a beast and seems to bang in goals for fun and is terrorizing the Geordie defence atm.




Yup.
We lose Sturridge... he bangs in the goals.
We lose Lukaku...he bangs in the goals.
Hmmm..........


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

He has just set up there 2nd goal as we speak lol


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup.
> We lose Sturridge... he bangs in the goals.
> We lose Lukaku...he bangs in the goals.
> Hmmm..........



Thats what i dont get you watch them week in week out know the stats etc letting both them go (id forgot about Sturridge tbh) but keeping the misfiring Torres makes no sense to me. And yes he may have had a good 30 minutes or so the other day before bitch slapping Vertonghen but for me its to little effort to late. Im not a Chelsea hater by any means and i love seeing top players in the Premiership even the likes of Aguero and Suarez etc but for me he has been a waste of cash.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats what i dont get you watch them week in week out know the stats etc letting both them go (id forgot about Sturridge tbh) but keeping the misfiring Torres makes no sense to me. And yes he may have had a good 30 minutes or so the other day before bitch slapping Vertonghen but for me its to little effort to late. Im not a Chelsea hater by any means and i love seeing top players in the Premiership even the likes of Aguero and Suarez etc but for me he has been a waste of cash.




A total waste of cash.
As for that lowlife Suarez.. would I have him at Chelsea?... in a friggin heartbeat pal!


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

Lukaku just scored AGAIIIIIIIIN lol


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Lukaku just scored AGAIIIIIIIIN lol




Just come here to post the same........


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A total waste of cash.
> As for that lowlife Suarez.. would I have him at Chelsea?... in a friggin heartbeat pal!



So would i "emotional issues" or whatever he is a striker that scores goals same with Tevez Balotelli etc etc all have a screw loose and no loyalty whatsoever but they can rip defences to bits. Bloomin football does my head in 

Anyway Newcastle look like they are going down this season i blame Joe Kinnear


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

And Everton look well tasty bet Moyes and Fellani are having regrets.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

Swansea throw up some interesting results.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats what i dont get you watch them week in week out know the stats etc letting both them go (id forgot about Sturridge tbh) but keeping the misfiring Torres makes no sense to me. And yes he may have had a good 30 minutes or so the other day before bitch slapping Vertonghen but for me its to little effort to late. Im not a Chelsea hater by any means and i love seeing top players in the Premiership even the likes of Aguero and Suarez etc but for me he has been a waste of cash.



Ah, Torres! A difficult one to be sure! Frustrating spell with us - I am hoping that with Jose at the helm that he will finally come good. If we solve our width issues and manage to convert pretty football to balls at Torres's feet then maybe he will! We shall see - last chance saloon for the lad though.

***

Re Sturridge/Lukaku. Sturridge struggled with us playing into a packed box. Lukaku struggled with us playing into a packed box plus looked frigging lazy at times just ambling about, not tracking back quickly (if at all). Demba Ba struggles playing into a packed box. Sometimes strikers play well in teams that are afforded a lot of space in the opposition box but not when it is packed. Teams set up very differently against top sides and can be very hard work to break down as you know. 

I think Sturridge may well be 'one that got away) in the long-term. Lukaku has huge potential and may well become Drogba-esque but equally could fizzle out. Ba needs off-loading asap.

Let's see in say 5 years time if Sturridge and Lukaku have really cut the mustard by playing in the CL and putting a good few past the top clubs rather than getting too excited now.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Sep 2013)

Ba is terrible imo Lukaku though no excuses for me ! you have some of the best wide providers in Mata Hazard Oscar Ramires even. And Lukaku is a born poacher and also strong as an ox. I thought the comparison between him and Drogba was a bit of a joke in the build up to this season im believing it more and more each week.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Oct 2013)

Just back from the Amex tonight after a 1-1 draw with sheffield wednesday...pretty uneventful game and we grabbed a late equalizer to save the day. Their keeper behaved like a mouthy brat from where i was sitting


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

Can't these prediction posts have their own thread?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> Can't these prediction posts have their own thread?




No, they are fine in here.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No, they are fine in here.



Can't they be sent to the games section? That is, basically, what it is.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Can't they be sent to the games section? That is, basically, what it is.




They are in the games section..


----------



## Dayvo (2 Oct 2013)

Err, just checking! 

Carry on as you were.


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No, they are fine in here.


No need to be all high and mighty, come down off your high horse.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> No need to be all high and mighty, come down off your high horse.




LOL, not being all high and mighty... just saying.. they are fine in here.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> Can't these prediction posts have their own thread?



Maybe start a football thread or something


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Maybe start a football thread or something


I would but the mods would probably delete it.


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

It's a shame that the mods have allowed this thread to be hijacked by the gamesters.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> It's a shame that the mods have allowed this thread to be hijacked by the gamesters.




Oh give over, it's a football thread. Not hijacked in the slightest.


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh give over, it's a football thread. Not hijacked in the slightest.


Yes it is.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> Yes it is.




If you think so...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

Any way.. back to the football.

Another poor night for Manchester teams.
Manure still top of their league by goal difference, Citeh 2nd.
Still early days but think it's going to be a close call for both of them to qualify out of the groups.


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Tottenham v Chelsea 1-2
> Aston Villa v Man City 1 - 2
> Man United v WBA 2-0
> Stoke v Norwich 0-1
> ...


Now I know why you don't want to move these prediction posts, it's because you have a vested interest.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> Now I know why you don't want to move these prediction posts, it's because you have a vested interest.




I have a vested interest in all football..


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I have a vested interest in all football..


I think it's best if you step down from being a mod, you're more interested in yourself.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> I think it's best if you step down from being a mod, you're more interested in yourself.



LOL.. if you have a problem with me, then please contact Shaun.
Anyway you are derailing the football thread. What do you think of the results tonight?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> It's a shame that the mods have allowed this thread to be hijacked by the gamesters.


I'm at a bit of a loss here. The football thread seemed the most logical place to put a football related game in. It's just for fun, and for focusing the mind a little on a handful of football teams. It's open to all who wish to play. 

Could you tell me what posts have been squeezed out by having it here? Or what football subject, trivial or serious, is losing out because of the predictions being here?


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss here. The football thread seemed the most logical place to put a football related game in. It's just for fun, and for focusing the mind a little on a handful of football teams. It's open to all who wish to play.
> 
> Could you tell me what posts have been squeezed out by having it here? Or what football subject, trivial or serious, is losing out because of the predictions being here?


What I object to is pages and pages of predictions instead of people discussing football.


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> LOL.. if you have a problem with me, then please contact Shaun.
> Anyway you are derailing the football thread. What do you think of the results tonight?


Makes a change from the predictions derailing the football thread, and I will contact Shaun.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> What I object to is pages and pages of predictions instead of people discussing football.


It seems to me that doing more talking about football will improve the ratio of predictions to other posts.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> Makes a change from the predictions derailing the football thread, and I will contact Shaun.




Good for you 

So, what about tonight's results? Any opinions?


----------



## on the road (2 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Good for you
> 
> So, what about tonight's results? Any opinions?


Didn't watch it.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

on the road said:


> Didn't watch it.




Oh.. would you like to predict some of tonight's scores and we could see how close you are?
As you would have seen from my football discussion post above, it wasn't a great night for the Manc teams. So that should give you a head start.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2013)

I watched the Man City match while sitting on a turbo trainer. Bayern Münich played them off the park for long periods. There's definitely a problem with the water in Manchester.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I watched the Man City match while sitting on a turbo trainer. Bayern Münich played them off the park for long periods. There's definitely a problem with the water in Manchester.




Joe Hart seems to be having a mare season. And there's an England game coming up.


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Oct 2013)

I think we all need to start cutting the Blue half of Manchester a little slack.
They've cut their cloth to suit their (modest) purse, keen as they are to respect both the spirit and the letter of the FFP rules that are shortly to be introduced.
Not for City the extravagant cash-puking raid fest on new players sucked in by the vacuum cleaner of 'We Can Afford To'.
City are loyal to the principles of hard work and a slowly evolved team spirit achieved through years of backroom continuity and long-term managerial appointments.
For the relatively modest outlay of twelve pounds, they have already triumphed in the FA Cup and the Premiership. Hats off to them, I say!
I may have some of my facts a little wonky, but the essence of the post is absolutely correct.


----------



## MarkF (3 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Joe Hart seems to be having a mare season. And there's an England game coming up.



I watched Celtic v Barca and Fraser Forster was very impressive, as he was v AC in Milan too. Hart is poo.

Bayern Munich were superb. Man City were humiliated, left looking technically and tactically inept and they didn't have the spirit to dig in, like Celtic could v Barca.


----------



## Haitch (3 Oct 2013)

City had two plans last night:
Paln A: Hoof the ball up the pitch and hope for a lucky bounce
Plan B: Head down and muscle your way past defenders until you lose the ball.

These tactics are a blight on English football. Buying in physical presence instead of training a team to pass and run (I heard that fewer than 50% of City's passes found a teammate last night) is not going to win in Europe. No matter how many millions are spent.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

Alan H said:


> City had two plans last night:
> Paln A: Hoof the ball up the pitch and hope for a lucky bounce
> Plan B: Head down and muscle your way past defenders until you lose the ball.
> 
> These tactics are a blight on English football. Buying in physical presence instead of training a team to pass and run (I heard that fewer than 50% of City's passes found a teammate last night) is not going to win in Europe. No matter how many millions are spent.




I think they only had something like 33% possession last night. That is poor.


----------



## accountantpete (3 Oct 2013)

IMHO the predictions are an annoyance as they disrupt continuity. 

The City game was a supposed eye-opener. 

BM and Barcelona are on a different level to anyone else but the fact remains that Barcelona without Messi struggled to break down Celtic and if City had a good keeper and one defender hadn't dozed off they would have beaten Bayern.


----------



## Haitch (3 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I think they only had something like 33% possession last night. That is poor.


 
Reminds of the Roy Harper lyric: Possession is a clue but not the game.


----------



## accountantpete (3 Oct 2013)

Alan H said:


> Reminds of the Roy Harper lyric: Possession is a clue but not the game.




The goal's a changing paradise, a moment out of date


----------



## Haitch (3 Oct 2013)

accountantpete said:


> ...if City had a good keeper and one defender hadn't dozed off they would have beaten Bayern.


 
Sorry, but City and Bayern Munich were on different planets last night and the Etihad is not on planet footbaal. The only look-in City had was when BM took off Robben and Ribéry in the last 15 minutes. City also failed to realise that European referees won't allow the same kind of physical play that is common in England. Keep the ball down, pass and run into space at speed to keep pressure on the midfield.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2013)

No mention of Arsenal, I think they going well, I do wonder if the absence of Walcott is helping.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> No mention of Arsenal, I think they going well, I do wonder if the absence of Walcott is helping.



And the addition of Otzil.


----------



## brodiej (3 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Another poor night for Manchester teams.
> Manure still top of their league by goal difference, Citeh 2nd.
> Still early days but think it's going to be a close call for both of them to qualify out of the groups.



I think City may struggle but United should be fine.

Last night was their toughest game - Donetsk beat Chelsea last year - and a draw was a pretty good result I thought


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2013)

Arsenal looked superb at times. Fraser Foster was amazingly good for Celtic. I'm surprised Man City held on to the ball for 33% of the time, such was the Münchkin's dominance. And - I won't be saying this often - Chelsea also played a blinder!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2688482, member: 30090"]Trying to decipher all this prediction stuff with stuff about actual football is making my head hurt[/quote]

Why doesn't that surprise me Lee?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2688485, member: 30090"]Why does it not surprise you?[/quote]


Because it's you...
Now.. what are your predictions for this weeks games and what did you think of the results last night?


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2013)

In someway the results game keeps the Football thread from dying away on to page 5 of new posts.

Ozil is playing in Walcott's position but playing a lot more decisive balls and a lot more cutting back in on his left foot, Wenger has got a bit of a problem when Walcott is fully fit again


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2688499, member: 30090"]Manchester City were outplayed by Bayern.

*Manchester United I can't comment on because I did not watch the game. But notice I how refer to the teams in a non **** taking way rather then say something like - i dunno know - 25 managers hired and fired since 2005 Chelski.*

As for predictions, I did not get any right the first couple of times so I'm not going to bother now. Being bottom with nil points is no fun you know.[/quote]

*irony alert*


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2013)

Crystal Palace are a sub-standard team that are ill-equipped to survive in the Premier League this season. 

Pretty good summing up, taken from here http://www.thisisanfield.com/2013/10/opposition-tactical-preview-liverpool-crystal-palace/ He has a lot of time on his hands, may Ian Holloway should take a read, pretty accurate stats which is depressing!

Their main hope for goals is Marounne Chamakh who has scored 2 goals in 20 league games over the past 3 seasons and a 22yr old kid bought from the Championship who scored 13 goals in 29 appearances. In short, its not enough. They sold Zaha for £15m and invested £18m in the team with loan signings like Cameron Jerome & Jason Puncheon. Given that they were in administration in 2010, its understandable that they did not jeopardise their financial structure in the hope of staying in the league. 

In 6 games so far this season, Palace have lost 5 games, scored the (joint) fewest goals (4) and conceded the 2nd most (10). The stats look worse when you consider their only win and half their goals were against Sunderland when John O’Shea had a brain freeze and gave away an unnecessary penalty and got sent off.


----------



## Spartak (3 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Crystal Palace are a sub-standard team that are ill-equipped to survive in the Premier League this season.
> 
> Pretty good summing up, taken from here http://www.thisisanfield.com/2013/10/opposition-tactical-preview-liverpool-crystal-palace/ He has a lot of time on his hands, may Ian Holloway should take a read, pretty accurate stats which is depressing!
> 
> ...



Away win for Palace !

Its a funny old game


----------



## mark st1 (3 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Any way.. back to the football.
> 
> Another poor night for Manchester teams.
> Manure still top of their league by goal difference, Citeh 2nd.
> Still early days but think it's going to be a close call for both of them to qualify out of the groups.



YOUR NOT FIT TO BE A MOD YOOOUR NOT FIIIT TOOOO BEEE AAA MOD 

Europe round up Oligarchs looked tasty with a 4-0 demolition and some lovely finishes but Samuel Eto jog on he is a clown my 1 week old granddaughter has more pace than him ! Gooners are getting annoying people talking of premier league champions better than the invincibles blah blah. They are on a good run ATM it won't continue is my prediction. However it was good to see the fat Spanish waiter musing his dodgy goatee beard ! United were lucky played at best for a draw which being honest seems to be Moyes's tactics in every game he just doesn't want to lose (obviously) however he doesn't seem to pick a team that can win . And Man shitty sport hurts go hard or go home.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

For all that money they have spent. Anzhi Machakchala are not very good are they?

Wigan are also doing very well. 2-0 up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> For all that money they have spent. Anzhi Machakchala are not very good are they?
> 
> Wigan are also doing very well. 2-0 up.


I wouldn't underestimate Spurs' form at the moment. Very few remarkable results but steady and solid, with very few goals conceded. I really miss the old insane Spurs. I can't believe that they'll be gone for all that long though


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2013)

Be a while before Sunderland get another point... just as well there's nobody to sack...


----------



## bof (4 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> For all that money they have spent. Anzhi Machakchala are not very good are they?
> .


Anzhi are a lesson in what happens when your Oligarch gets bored. Bar one player, they looked Championship level, the pitch was lousy and did more to stop Spurs playing well than Anzhi did. The stadium was not unfairly compared to Barnet's and 5000 spectators with a lot of Muscovites supporting Spurs because they didnt like the way Anzhi had splashed its money around during the salad days.

The one exception Lacina Traore is a 6ft 8in beast of a forward - much stronger than Crouch and caused Spurs a couple of problems when he came on after teh interval, returning from injury. He'll be in the premier league during January. Otherwise Spurs got two up before half-time and then just turned down the gas.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2013)

My predictions are getting as bad as Moyes's squad choices


----------



## Spartak (5 Oct 2013)

@ deptfordmarmoset

Is there to be a seperate thread for the CC predictions league ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2013)

Spartak said:


> @ deptfordmarmoset
> 
> Is there to be a seperate thread for the CC predictions league ?


Not unless we get sent on the road.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2013)

http://guardianlv.com/2013/10/man-utd-manager-moyes-struggles-over-daughter-footballer-saga/

Wonder if Rooney was dropped for the same reason at the start of the season


----------



## RedRider (5 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> http://guardianlv.com/2013/10/man-utd-manager-moyes-struggles-over-daughter-footballer-saga/
> 
> Wonder if Rooney was dropped for the same reason at the start of the season


Nah. More likely story is: Moyes-struggles-over-*mother*-footballer-saga.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2013)

RedRider said:


> Nah. More likely story is: Moyes-struggles-over-*mother*-footballer-saga.


We could shorten that to a simple ''Moyes struggles.'' The fact that Everton are playing particularly well (yes, I know they just lost to Man City) isn't making his struggle any easier.


----------



## RedRider (5 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We could shorten that to a simple ''Moyes struggles.'' The fact that Everton are playing particularly well (yes, I know they just lost to Man City) isn't making his struggle any easier.


I've been predicting Man Utd's downfall for the last 20 years so I'm gonna be a bit circumspect but it's good to see Everton up for a bit, playing nice football.
This is open on my browser, I've been staring at it:
Premier League Table
1. Liverpool


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2013)

RedRider said:


> I've been predicting Man Utd's downfall for the last 20 years so I'm gonna be a bit circumspect but it's good to see Everton up for a bit, playing nice football.
> This is open on my browser, I've been staring at it:
> Premier League Table
> 1. Liverpool



Try looking at the next column that says Pld.7 that makes it all a bit more believable


----------



## Kies (5 Oct 2013)

RedRider said:


> I've been predicting Man Utd's downfall for the last 20 years so I'm gonna be a bit circumspect but it's good to see Everton up for a bit, playing nice football.
> This is open on my browser, I've been staring at it:
> Premier League Table
> 1. Liverpool



Do you think Stevie Gerrard will finally get a premiership winners medal? 
Ryan has offered to sell him one :wub


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2013)

Arsenal could well spoil the party tomorrow (not that I'm any good at predicting what any of damn these teams might do) but we haven't seen the Pool at the head of the table 2 months into the season for a while.


----------



## RedRider (5 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Try looking at the next column that says Pld.7 that makes it all a bit more believable


(bounce in step )


----------



## RedRider (5 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Arsenal could well spoil the party tomorrow (not that I'm any good at predicting what any of damn these teams might do) but we haven't seen the Pool at the head of the table 2 months into the season for a while.


Who's your team, DM?
Arsenal do look confident and good, Spurs too. 4th-6th this year for the Redmen but stranger things have happened. Coutinho and the under-rated Johnson to come back and improve things going forward with Suarez/Sturridge. Sakho/Toure/Mignolet look tasty additions. 

Also worth mentioning these champions:





Finally ending the Arsenal hegemony.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2013)

RedRider said:


> Who's your team, DM?


First 10 years in Leeds so I can't change that. Nor talk about it that much.

No strong allegiances in the PL but I think I have a prejudice against the colour blue. I used to like the classic play of Man U from a few years back and then the total chaotic unpredictability of Spurs but, though Spurs are now a very solid team, I find I can't enjoy them as much as I used to.


----------



## RedRider (6 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> First 10 years in Leeds so I can't change that. Nor talk about it that much.


Say no more.
You ever get to Champion Hill? I've seen more of Dulwich Hamlet these last few years than anyone else.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2013)

Well that was a little hard going at times for Chelsea. But Jose does what he does best. Bought on a couple of game changing subs. Result. 2 subs, 2 goals

C'mon the Spammers and the Baggies.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2693770, member: 1314"]I have a question about England. If England are serious about winning a World Cup they need to add skill/guile to strength and effort. I read yesterday that the England FA have John Beck as a Coaches' Coach. This is Beck from Cambridge Utd who was oomph oomph oomph. The FA don't really seem serious about developing the skill base of English players and coaches.[/quote]
As long as money has a stranglehold on the Premiership, home talent has a hard time. But then if home talent was *that *good it would get snapped up early by foreign clubs!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Oct 2013)

Tottenham 0 Hammers 3 What a result,never in my wildest dreams did i expect that......Happy Days


----------



## mark st1 (6 Oct 2013)

Now that Brendan Rogers has his ideal strike squad in the aptly named SAS Suarez and Sturridge. Davey Moyes has responded with his not so potent crew of Welbeck Anderson Nani Kagawa aka W@NK.


----------



## Kies (6 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Now that Brendan Rogers has his ideal strike squad in the aptly named SAS Suarez and Sturridge. Davey Moyes has responded with his not so potent crew of Welbeck Anderson Nani Kagawa aka W@NK.



I prefer to call them LaD. Louise & Danielle


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2013)




----------



## Archie_tect (7 Oct 2013)

Perhaps Spartak could now reveal that he really is John Motson....


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Internationals this weekend. We've got the home nations in the list. Should we add Ireland? First to say yes or pick another team, gets their wish.



Gooners!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Gooners!!!!!!!!!


Yebbut they're not an international team! (I'll put them in anyway for the next PL outing)


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2013)

Ahh sorry miss understood that one totally


----------



## thom (8 Oct 2013)

An ode to Gary:

He was mighty 
In Italia 90, 
A sure-fire bet 
To find the net. 
It was perhaps 
The pinnacle 
Of Gary Linnacle.


----------



## thom (9 Oct 2013)

Is it just me or does Jack Wilshere sound something akin to an EDL member :

"We are English. We tackle hard, are tough on the pitch and are hard to beat.

"We have great characters. You think of Spain and you think technical but you think of England and you think they are brave and they tackle hard. We have to remember that.

"The only people who should play for England are English people."


----------



## PaulB (10 Oct 2013)

It's a tiny drop in a vast ocean considering the extortionate amounts they earn but I'd like to think this is a thin edge of what's going to become a very large wedge. It's an unlikely, but welcome source and it'd be most excellent if all the multi millionaires gave something back to their personal cheer-leaders.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...nchester-city-players-coaches-manager-6164183


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2013)

PaulB said:


> It's a tiny drop in a vast ocean considering the extortionate amounts they earn but I'd like to think this is a thin edge of what's going to become a very large wedge. It's an unlikely, but welcome source and it'd be most excellent if all the multi millionaires gave something back to their personal cheer-leaders.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...nchester-city-players-coaches-manager-6164183




That is good to read.
I don't think it's been reported but Chelsea have been subsidising rail travel to away games. The train to Newcastle for instance cost £50 return. OK that sounds steep, but far cheaper then flying, the normal train or even petrol.


----------



## PaulB (10 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That is good to read.
> I don't think it's been reported but Chelsea have been subsidising rail travel to away games. The train to Newcastle for instance cost £50 return. OK that sounds steep, but far cheaper then flying, the normal train or even petrol.


More good news I've just received is that Newcastle United have entered into a reciprocal arrangement with all other Premier League clubs to charge just £20 for away fans' tickets! I think that's really excellent. I don't go to Newcastle's ground TBH due to the ridiculous positioning of the seats and the sheer distance you are away from the pitch AND the 100 or more stairs you have to climb to get to your mountain to....elevated perch but still, that is a very good gesture from the barcodes there!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2013)

PaulB said:


> More good news I've just received is that Newcastle United have entered into a reciprocal arrangement with all other Premier League clubs to charge just £20 for away fans' tickets! I think that's really excellent. I don't go to Newcastle's ground TBH due to the ridiculous positioning of the seats and the sheer distance you are away from the pitch AND the 100 or more stairs you have to climb to get to your mountain to....elevated perch but still, that is a very good gesture from the barcodes there!




Indeed, you need an oxygen tank to get up there. It's a long bloody climb up. 15 flights iirc.

Another club (though not in the PL) are taking great steps to welcome away fans. Brighton FC. They treat away fans as decent human beings rather then cattle. Even changing the colour of the away end to that of the visiting teams colours.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2013)

State of the Game. How the UK's football map has changed.
Interactive maps & figures from the BBC *HERE.*
Makes for very interesting reading.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2013)

Aha, we're back in the café after an away game in the long-standing and games thread. Does anybody know how we got on for our away match? And does anybody know where our next away thread fixture is going to be?


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2013)

i hate it when the other team has a good goalkeeper.

Another vote here for moving the result prediction game to another thread. - For what it's worth. - I'd like to play it but it's seldom i would remember in time. I open the footy thread once in a while and i find it's difficult to follow the posts.

Anyway, as Monty would put it, Up the England!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2013)

Stephenite said:


> i hate it when the other team has a good goalkeeper.
> 
> Another vote here for moving the result prediction game to another thread. - For what it's worth. - I'd like to play it but it's seldom i would remember in time. I open the footy thread once in a while and i find it's difficult to follow the posts.
> 
> Anyway, as Monty would put it, Up the England!


I post the most because I'm scoring it. What would happen if you put me on ''ignore?''


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I post the most because I'm scoring it. What would happen if you put me on ''ignore?''


I wouldn't ever ignore you. 
No, carry on. It's just a preference. We can't have two football threads.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2013)

After England dominating, and playing brilliantly, is it going to be a case of hanging on??


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2013)

Townsend knockers - knock off!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Townsend knockers - knock off!




'Twas a great goal. He played really well tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2013)

Yes, beautifully placed shot.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2013)

@deptfordmarmoset 

oops.. you nearly had it bud... damn penalty


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @deptfordmarmoset
> 
> oops.. you nearly had it bud... damn penalty


I know, I know, it would have been my first 3-pointer. Bloody divers!!!!!


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2013)

Great game for watchers of England. Attacking football. Best i've seen for a long time.

Wellbeck, Rooney and Carrick were the best for me. Some of the others played well, i thought. Bodes well for the future. We can beat lilleput nations if we put the effort in. We just have to stop kakking ourselves when we play the bigger teams


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Great game for watchers of England. Attacking football. Best i've seen for a long time.
> 
> Wellbeck, Rooney and Carrick were the best for me. Some of the others played well, i thought. Bodes well for the future. We can beat lilleput nations if we put the effort in. We just have to stop kakking ourselves when we play the bigger teams


The first half was a bit frenetic though. A real lack of composure. Squandrous.


----------



## MarkF (11 Oct 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Great game for watchers of England. Attacking football. Best i've seen for a long time.
> 
> Wellbeck, Rooney and Carrick were the best for me. Some of the others played well, i thought. Bodes well for the future. We can beat lilleput nations if we put the effort in. We just have to stop kakking ourselves when we play the bigger teams



Tbh I don't really see they could do anything but attack with the entire opposition reluctant to approach the halfway line. I thought Wellbeck was catmuck and would like to see Sturridge and Walcott together when the latter is fit. Montenegro were so bad it's hard to value England's performance.


----------



## Spartak (12 Oct 2013)

@ deptfordmarmoset

Are we doing the Tuesday Internationals ?

BTW Thanks for your work on the predictions league


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2013)

Spartak said:


> @ deptfordmarmoset
> 
> Are we doing the Tuesday Internationals ?
> 
> BTW Thanks for your work on the predictions league


I was so busy sorting the sheets out I forgot about them. Yes, I'll put them up. And if anybody wants to add a team, away you go....


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Oct 2013)

I'm just putting this up for the heck of it...

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhD4goJsfnk


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm just putting this up for the heck of it...
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhD4goJsfnk



Wow. Every one a stunner...but the one at 1.09 is just jaw-dropping...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Oct 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Wow. Every one a stunner...but the one at 1.09 is just jaw-dropping...


the one where he collects the sixty yard pass on his heel (at 0.24) is beyond comprehension.....

and this is the perfect lead-in to Tuesday's game

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCTIS6GM8m8


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2013)

We've spoken about bad kits before.
How about this one? La Hoya Lorca from Spains 2nd Division. The inspiration? Broccoli.







Here's better pic, inc. one of the Broccoli festooned homekit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

Ooh heck, I'm feeling nervous about tonight's England game. Anybody else?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh heck, I'm feeling nervous about tonight's England game. Anybody else?




Quietly confident.. though don't know why.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Quietly confident.. though don't know why.


Maybe for the same reason we all got exactly the same score for the N Iron game....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

This is all a bit too frantic. Townsend's looking like he's at home in international football


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2013)

Looking like only a matter of time until England score. They are all over the Poles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

It took an excellent cross from Baines on the other side to get the scoreboard turning.


----------



## Doseone (15 Oct 2013)

Best I've seen England play for a while, they've got a real sense of purpose tonight. I was thinking Rooney hadn't done much, then he scores

Townsend is causing problems every time he runs at them. Really hope we don't sit back in the second half.


----------



## Noodley (15 Oct 2013)

Scotland 1 Croatia 0 - HT


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

Noodley said:


> Scotland 1 Croatia 0 - HT


Have you got it live north of the border?


----------



## Noodley (15 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you got it live north of the border?



No, just on SKY  

Now 2-0 tho 

I went to the 3 pubs in the village to see if any of them had it on TV, 2 didn't and the one which did only had a small screen next to the pool table - and it looked like it was pool league night...so watching it on live text after giving up on the shonky AM radio reception at half time - my ears are still ringing.


----------



## subaqua (15 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> We've spoken about bad kits before.
> How about this one? La Hoya Lorca from Spains 2nd Division. The inspiration? Broccoli.
> 
> 
> ...


 No worse than Chelsea's away kit in the 80s when sponsored by commodore . 


Back to tonight's footy- loved Strachans response at the Scottish press conference


----------



## Noodley (15 Oct 2013)

If only we'd had a proper fecking manager from the outset!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

Noodley said:


> No, just on SKY
> 
> Now 2-0 tho
> 
> I went to the 3 pubs in the village to see if any of them had it on TV, 2 didn't and the one which did only had a small screen next to the pool table - and it looked like it was pool league night...so watching it on live text after giving up on the shonky AM radio reception at half time - my ears are still ringing.


Ah, don't ITV have regional variations? England managed to get out of it 2 - 0 too.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2013)

phew!


----------



## thom (15 Oct 2013)

I havn't watched England much recently, not only because of a lack of success but due to disillusionment with the celeb circus that surrounds it.
Is it just me or does this bunch of one or two golden oldies amongst the less storied youngsters have a hard working dynamism throughout the team that starts to make them resemble a half decent unit ? 
Even if they won't make it far in the WC, I like the way these guys seem to be not shy of putting a shift in. Hodgson seems to have found a way to join up the dots and create quite an energetic English picture.


----------



## Winnershsaint (15 Oct 2013)

WGS top bloke


----------



## PaulB (15 Oct 2013)

Not into the international stuff but watched that and saw that the best of what we have left of England is all Scouse. Scouse cross, Scouse goal for one-nil and then it took a Scouse captain's efforts to ease all jitters. Which was nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

thom said:


> I havn't watched England much recently, not only because of a lack of success but due to disillusionment with the celeb circus that surrounds it.
> Is it just me or does this bunch of one or two golden oldies amongst the less storied youngsters have a hard working dynamism throughout the team that starts to make them resemble a half decent unit ?
> Even if they won't make it far in the WC, I like the way these guys seem to be not shy of putting a shift in. Hodgson seems to have found a way to join up the dots and create quite an energetic English picture.


Yes, I'd agree: lively and surprisingly positive.


----------



## thom (15 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I'd agree: lively and surprisingly positive.


Yeah - Sturridge and Welbeck are so quick to get far forward and around Rooney it really takes the pressure off Wayne. Townsend obviously as well as Baines and Walker complement all that with a good amount of impetus - there is no single attacking focus for a change.


----------



## Doseone (15 Oct 2013)

thom said:


> Yeah - Sturridge and Welbeck are so quick to get far forward and around Rooney it really takes the pressure off Wayne. Townsend obviously as well as Baines and Walker complement all that with a good amount of impetus - there is no single attacking focus for a change.


Good point. So often in the past we've had a lone forward who appears cut off from the midfield and has had to come increasingly deep as the game progresses to try and get the ball. There was none of that tonight.

I really like Baines and Hodgson has a tough choice when Cole is fit again as to which to pick. IMO I think I'd stick with Baines as there is little to choose between them but Baines is so good on set pieces.

I also thought Stevie G's goal was excellent, a really good finish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2712828, member: 30090"]These predictions still in this thread?[/quote]
Have a guess, you should get this one right....


----------



## Kies (16 Oct 2013)

An entertaining game, and good to qualify with a solid performance. The big guns will dismantle our defence, but some promising youngsters


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Oct 2013)

Can't remember seeing an England team looking so positive and threatening. Townsend could frighten any defence - he looks strong and fearless, and like he always thinks he could score. I agree they still look worryingly vulnerable to the quick breakout, but overall, much better than expected. Good to see it settled by a very deft goal scored by a player determined to score rather than go down looking for a penalty.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Oct 2013)

PaulB said:


> Not into the international stuff but watched that and saw that the best of what we have left of England is all Scouse. Scouse cross, Scouse goal for one-nil and then it took a Scouse captain's efforts to ease all jitters. Which was nice.



Fortunately the fans are from all over England and not just Liverpool: think of all the whining if England only had scouse fans.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Oct 2013)

There are probably more scousers in the England squad than in the Liverpool squad! 

Four here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_F.C.#Current_squad

I don't suppose the West Ham fans, cockneys, Londoners or English fans went on about Bobby Moore, Martin Peters and Geoff Hurst in the same vein as PaulB does about Liverpool.

Mind you, in his eyes, a win over Poland ensuring qualification to the World Cup, is probably more prestigious than the 1966 WC win, because there were SOME scousers involved, FFS!


----------



## PaulB (16 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> There are probably more scousers in the England squad than in the Liverpool squad!
> 
> Four here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_F.C.#Current_squad
> 
> ...


Kiss my ring, Demento. I fully understand your ire but instead of pissing down my neck and telling me it's raining, you'll have to find some way to deal with it. If you can?


----------



## Spartak (16 Oct 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Was there a game on yesterday? I seem to have missed it.



I only managed to catch the highlights, but England did look good going forward !
The defence looks a bit dodgy & Chris Smalling is NOT an international full back


----------



## User482 (16 Oct 2013)

It was an entertaining match but let's not get carried away: we were a bit better than the 65th best team in the world. Any decent side given that amount of space will stuff us.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2013)

User482 said:


> It was an entertaining match but let's not get carried away: we were a bit better than the 65th best team in the world. Any decent side given that amount of space will stuff us.


Yes, true, but at least the gaping holes were clear to see and can be worked on. Perhaps more of a problem might be that all the forwards' interplay in front of goal, whilst fun to watch, broke down. And the goals came from a classic cross and a one-man-on-a-mission attack. It looks like they're working on this clever stuff but they haven't managed to get the hang of it


----------



## i hate hills (17 Oct 2013)

Right big game this weekend when the Rangers come up to play Brechin in the league. Got my ticket yesterday. Going to avoid the pubs beforehand as they will be mobbed. Come on City.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2013)

i hate hills said:


> Right big game this weekend when the Rangers come up to play Brechin in the league. Got my ticket yesterday. Going to avoid the pubs beforehand as they will be mobbed. Come on City.



I have a couple of Sevco fans who are decent blokes. Unfortunately, most of the supporters I've encountered in boozers are bigoted idiots. Best avoided.

I hope you smash them.


----------



## Cheddar George (17 Oct 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Can't remember seeing an England team looking so positive and threatening. Townsend could frighten any defence - he looks strong and fearless, and like he always thinks he could score. I agree they still look worryingly vulnerable to the quick breakout, but overall, much better than expected. Good to see it settled by a very deft goal scored by a player determined to score rather than go down looking for a penalty.



You are right about Townsend, reminded me of Rooneys debut for England. Hopefully he can maintain that confidence and be allowed express himself, unlike Rooney.


----------



## Spartak (18 Oct 2013)

Nobody ( inc. myself ) gives Norwich a chance !

Might be worth a punt


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2013)

Spartak said:


> Nobody ( inc. myself ) gives Norwich a chance !
> 
> Might be worth a punt


Hmm, looking at your points scored, I'll judge you by what you do rather than what you say. Unless, of course, you want to change your prediction of 3 - 0 to Arsenal.  You can change until kick off....


----------



## mark st1 (19 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hi mark, did you type that one handed? I saw you'd got yourself injured.



Lol tapping on my phone is easy enough. Shoe laces cutting up food wiping my derrière they are real challenges !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Lol tapping on my phone is easy enough. Shoe laces cutting up food wiping my derrière they are real challenges !


And those commas are the worst!


----------



## MarkF (19 Oct 2013)

Cracking goal that put Bayer Leverkusen top of the Budesliga last night.


----------



## Spartak (19 Oct 2013)

Watched Roma v Napoli on BT sport last night.

Roma winning 2-0 ! 
They've now won their first 8 games in Series A.


----------



## Spartak (19 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Lol tapping on my phone is easy enough. Shoe laces cutting up food wiping my derrière they are real challenges !



GWS Mark st1


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Cracking goal that put Bayer Leverkusen top of the Budesliga last night.



It's one of those wi-fi balls, isn't it? How else would it get internet?


----------



## M1ke (19 Oct 2013)

Is it just me or was the "Feed the Monkey" remark by Roy Hodgson naive at best? It wasn't as if we haven't just had a similar incident with the Mikel "Ref called me a Monkey" incident. I despair as to how stupid people can be sometimes. I realise that no offence was intended, or indeed taken by the player concerned, but it just put a downer on what was a great result and gave the press something to beat the team over the head with.


----------



## M1ke (19 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Cracking goal that put Bayer Leverkusen top of the Budesliga last night.




Fair play to the striker he looks like he is telling the ref that it was not a goal. Don't the Budesliga have goal line technology? It's all over Sky News this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2013)

Well if Southampton are to compete for a Champions League place then they really need to be beating these mid table sides.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Oct 2013)

Worrying times for Norwich- second big defeat in a row. Arsenal look real quality - can't believe it's 21 years since we did them 4-2 at their place, coming back from 2-0 down. Next week's game against Cardiff looks massive for us now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2013)

Well CFC had a controversial goal - bet we don't hear a media peep from the Cardiff keeper catching the ball outside his area. I'll put my house on that.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Worrying times for Norwich- second big defeat in a row. Arsenal look real quality - can't believe it's 21 years since we did them 4-2 at their place, coming back from 2-0 down. Next week's game against Cardiff looks massive for us now.




Early days Glow worm, early days.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Well if Southampton are to compete for a Champions League place then they really need to be beating these mid table sides.



Haven't you got a bike to clean or something  lol


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Haven't you got a bike to clean or something  lol




All done mate thank you


----------



## mark st1 (19 Oct 2013)

Season ahead is looking very bleak though. With the Goons and Oligarchs banging goals in for fun i can see us getting left further and further behind.


----------



## Booyaa (19 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Well CFC had a controversial goal* - bet we don't hear a media peep from the Cardiff keeper catching the ball outside his area. I'll put my house on that.


To be fair, I think they get one most games, Russian money needs to be spread around more don't you know.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Early days Glow worm, early days.



True enough. At least 606 cheered me up afterwards listening to all the Man Utd fans ringing in from Weston super Mare, Derry and Wales demanding Moyes head!
I wonder which team they'll all move onto next season!


----------



## MarkF (19 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Season ahead is looking very bleak though. With the Goons and Oligarchs banging goals in for fun i can see us getting left further and further behind.



I thought Southampton were the better football team, but money talks, Man U still have special players to dig them out of a hole, they'll have to buy a few more in January!

I stand by what I said before, I have no idea what Moyes has done to deserve that job, squillions spent on Fellaini should have had alarm bells ringing all over OT.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> I thought Southampton were the better football team, but money talks, Man U still have special players to dig them out of a hole, they'll have to buy a few more in January!
> 
> I stand by what I said before, I have no idea what Moyes has done to deserve that job, squillions spent on Fellaini should have had alarm bells ringing all over OT.


I haven't seen the game but DM has lost the team, the results show that. Plus, of course, at least one statement about MU's lack of potential CL winners, that really can't have helped.


----------



## MarkF (19 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't seen the game but DM has lost the team, the results show that. Plus, of course, at least one statement about MU's lack of potential CL winners, that really can't have helped.



I don't know pal, it's a tough job, team needing strengthening and all, but Fellaini! He's a Moyes/Everton type of player not a Man U one, no way would Chelsea, Arsenal, Man City or even Spurs, have forked out such a fee for a big lump, as a marquee summer signing it sent out all the wrong signals.


----------



## Risex4 (19 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> I don't know pal, it's a tough job, team needing strengthening and all, but Fellaini! He's a Moyes/Everton type of player not a Man U one, no way would Chelsea, Arsenal, Man City or even Spurs, have forked out such a fee for a big lump, as a marquee summer signing it sent out all the wrong signals.



The problem is that the Moyes/Everton type of player is now the Man U type of player. The playing philosophy exhibited on the pitch belongs to the manager, not the club. To believe that just because a club - even one as big as United - has played and been successful by playing a certain way in the past guarantees that style in the future regardless of management changes is just naive. United fans everywhere need to forget about what United was; the never-say-die, the go-for-the-throat, the kitchen-sink. Moyes is a conservative manager - perhaps borne out of his years trying to get the Toffs to compete - and while the Glaziers stick with Moyes, the Utd fans will have to stick with the likes of Flannely. 

The thing is, given time and United's resources Moyes will in all probability find some level of success at OT in a Mourinho-esque style. The questions are a) will United fans give that time and b) will they accept a style so at odds to what they've become accustomed too? Will they be happy singing that they are the pride of all Europe and the cock of the north while playing out 1-0 wins?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2013)

Risex4 said:


> The problem is that the Moyes/Everton type of player is now the Man U type of player. The playing philosophy exhibited on the pitch belongs to the manager, not the club. To believe that just because a club - even one as big as United - has played and been successful by playing a certain way in the past guarantees that style in the future regardless of management changes is just naive. United fans everywhere need to forget about what United was; the never-say-die, the go-for-the-throat, the kitchen-sink. Moyes is a conservative manager - perhaps borne out of his years trying to get the Toffs to compete - and while the Glaziers stick with Moyes, the Utd fans will have to stick with the likes of Flannely.
> 
> The thing is, given time and United's resources Moyes will in all probability find some level of success at OT in a Mourinho-esque style. The questions are a) will United fans give that time and b) will they accept a style so at odds to what they've become accustomed too? Will they be happy singing that they are the pride of all Europe and the cock of the north while playing out 1-0 wins?


I agree with nearly all of that. However, MU fans would be happy with any wins right now.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I agree with nearly all of that. However, MU fans would be happy with any wins right now.



Agreed.

I stand by what i previously said Moyes sets out not to lose games as far as he i can tell he seems to think its a good acceptable result if Utd dont lose. He needs to buy an attacking midfielder in the Fabregas,Mata,Scholes mold who can open up defenses. There was talk of funds to be spent in excess of 100 million so lets see the $$$. Cleverly Welbeck Nani Young have all had a fair crack of the whip not performed and imo shouldn't be wearing the shirt again.


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2013)

Man U job was a poisoned chalice IMO. They've been running on fumes from Ferguson's wine breath for a couple of years and it wasn't going to much to see them slip down the table. The writing was on the wall when they had to drag Scholes back out, Giggs still got the gig and one-trick ponies like Ashley Young got in the side.
Moyes may not be the man for the job but anyone would have struggled with the rump of a once-good team.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Oct 2013)

It's a long way back up... Sunderland's drowning in self doubt.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Oct 2013)

I think Wilshere's first is probably the best Arsenal team goal I've seen since the days of Henry. Which is to say, the best team goal since the days of Henry.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> It's a long way back up... Sunderland's drowning in self doubt.



Sunderland are fecked. They will be relegated. And probably struggle to come back up.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Oct 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> I think Wilshere's first is probably the best Arsenal team goal I've seen since the days of Henry. Which is to say, the best team goal since the days of Henry.



Rub it in why don't you!,
It was a very classy goal.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Oct 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Sunderland are fecked. They will be relegated. And probably struggle to come back up.


Wishes don't always come true mind Andy!


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2720449, member: 30090"]I hope Man Utd don't qualify for the Champions league, the club goes bankrupt and Old Trafford gets converted to a load of high rise flats.
[/quote]

You've as much chance of winning the champions league this season than that happening.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Oct 2013)

Booyaa said:


> To be fair, I think they get one most games, Russian money needs to be spread around more don't you know.



Amusing but technically inaccurate re goals. Not sure where the finance link comes into it though?


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2720853, member: 30090"]What does the creditors position of Man Utd look like at the moment? Did Man Utd not default on their loan payments...[/quote]

I have no idea i do also remember The Scousers being hours away from bankruptcy and financial abyss only a few seasons ago. And as much as it amused me me as im sure Utd's financial situation amuses you,the 2 clubs are institutions of English football and have about as much chance of "going under" as i have of winning next years TDF on a unicycle with a puncture.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Oct 2013)

Good luck Mark... I'll sponsor you!


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Good luck Mark... I'll sponsor you!



Cheers I will pm you my paypal address what shall we say £1 a mile


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2013)

I think we should add International predictions with the Prem ones  This game reminds me of why I don't frequent book makers.


----------



## vernon (20 Oct 2013)

Here's a useless footballer. He dribbles after he shoots.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Cheers I will pm you my paypal address what shall we say £1 a mile



I reckon 10p will just about cover it.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

Arsene Wenger - Economic Mind
Jose Mourinho - Intelligent Mind
Brendan Rodgers - Tactical Mind
David Moyes - Never Mind


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Arsene Wenger - Economic Mind
> Jose Mourinho - Intelligent Mind
> Brendan Rodgers - Tactical Mind
> David Moyes - Never Mind


 Gold in Bromley - never mined


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Arsene Wenger - Economic Mind
> Jose Mourinho - Intelligent Mind
> Brendan Rodgers - Tactical Mind
> David Moyes - Never Mind


Gus Poyet - Don't MInd... I get paid!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

I can dream.....


----------



## Boris Bajic (21 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Lucky wins in their opening games for Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs and other struggling clubs. This will give them all false hopes of a top-half finish.
> 
> Man City face childishly underskilled opposition later, and their win in their opening game will cover the magnitude of their grave underinvestment over the Summer. I am told they are being managed by a bottle of sparkling water. An odd choice.
> 
> ...


 
May I draw the committee's attention to my prediction of 19 August this year. This was in the shadow of the Aston Vanilla defeat, but is starting to look prescient.

Sadly, I wasn't even a little bit serious when I wrote it. Still, I can deny that if they do win anything!


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I can dream.....


In a similar vein


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Arsene Wenger - Economic Mind
> Jose Mourinho - Intelligent Mind
> Brendan Rodgers - Tactical Mind
> David Moyes - Never Mind


Is it a bit sad that the bit that made me smile was Liverpool being part of the joke instead of the butt? Progress! ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

Inertia said:


> Is it a bit sad that the bit that made me smile was Liverpool being part of the joke instead of the butt? Progress! ;-)




There's still plenty of time. We all know that Liverpool and Arsenal will both fall by the wayside after the half way point of the season.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> There's still plenty of time. We all know that Liverpool and Arsenal will both fall by the wayside after the half way point of the season.



Liverpool probably will, but, unfortunately, I can see Arsenal being almost unchallenged for the title as the season reaches the last ten games or so.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Liverpool probably will, but, unfortunately, I can see Arsenal being almost unchallenged for the title as the season reaches the last ten games or so.




Tenner say's you are wrong bud!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Tenner say's you are wrong bud!



I'm not a betting man, but I'll settle on a couple of pints! Of beer, not whisky or champagne!

My bet is that Arsenal will win the Premier League this season, whether it's with ten games to go, or after the last match, is irrelevant. OK?

Mind you, with Tottenham going to be breathing down their necks, I'll happily lose the bet for a Spurs title win.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> I'm not a betting man, but I'll settle on a couple of pints! Of beer, not whisky or champagne!
> 
> My bet is that Arsenal will win the Premier League this season, whether it's with ten games to go, or after the last match, is irrelevant. OK?
> 
> Mind you, with Tottenham going to be breathing down their necks, I'll happily lose the bet for a Spurs title win.



A couple of pints it is then...Arsenal will fall away...it's written in the stars.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A couple of pints it is then...Arsenal will fall away...it's written in the stars.



If I win, you have to come to Oslo and buy the beers here (about a tenner a pint) you'll get free accommodation and food, though. Otherwise I'll fly to London and happily pay 3-4 squid for a beer!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> If I win, you have to come to Oslo and buy the beers here (about a tenner a pint) you'll get free accommodation and food, though. Otherwise I'll fly to London and happily pay 3-4 squid for a beer!




That's a deal....


----------



## Dayvo (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That's a deal....



Yep, my hand on it!





Out of interest, and in no way does it affect the 'bet', who do you fancy for the title?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2013)

Arsenal do have form for showing early promise and fading away when the cup competitions start to busy up the schedules. It's a bit like they're not sure whether they're a cup or a league side, and the indecision makes them end up with neither. That said, this season isn't last season so it's still guesswork.


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> There's still plenty of time. We all know that Liverpool and Arsenal will both fall by the wayside after the half way point of the season.


We may surprise you, though id be mad if I said we would be pushing for more than top 4.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Yep, my hand on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chelsea with Man City as runners up. Spurs will be there or there abouts and so will Liverpool. Sturridge and Suarez are looking a formidable front line. As much as Man Utd are failing at the moment, they will have their time and climb back up the table.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

Inertia said:


> We may surprise you, though id be mad if I said we would be pushing for more than top 4.




See my post above...


----------



## mark st1 (21 Oct 2013)

I think im in love.....................................................


Unbelievable tekkers


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2013)

In the latest chapter of 'Blame the Manager', Ian Holloway refuses to 'discuss the future'...AKA getting the sack! Here. I find this amusing, as managers are oft keen to say how their Club must 'look to the future' etc - but not them! It's a funny game, which I have tried to get to grips with this season...As soon as a drop of Heineken Cup rugby starts though, the inevitable 'work ethic'/discipline comparisons come to mind. Why is football authority so far behind other professional team sports? Of all the games I have tried to follow this year, the only one that engaged me fully was Everton v Chelsea, which I think ended 1-1? 
I'll go for Arsenal or Chelsea this year then!  even though I must be a Man Utd fan as I live in NW London. Talking of Arsenal Wenger, there is an article about him and his counterpart, Jurgen Klip-Klopp in today;s Guardian - written by one of my favourite sports commentators, Barney Ronay.
Anyway, the sooner the lily-livered tosspots of the FA bring in the 10 minutes in the bin for a yellow card, and 10 metres advance for dissent, the quicker and more watchable the game would become. Add in Club and player retrospective sanction for ALL cheating (One gets 'caught' commiting crimes on grainy ole CCTV - what the devil is so difficult about HD evidence from multiple angles?!!!) and suddenly the sport will have worldwide appeal! What?


----------



## mark st1 (22 Oct 2013)

If a Holloway does get the boot he can walk with his head held high knowing his team got beat by 2 of the best goals this season is likely to see ! That first one


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2723267, member: 30090"]Yep, As much as Arsenal's first XI is very good - it's their only XI and by Christmas they'll start to tire.[/quote]

Yes, for all my mad predictions, I think the title is heading to Manc City or Chelsea. I hope not, but I feel it is.

I feel both clubs are somehow grubby by association with too much money and (in the case of Chelsea) a metamorphosis from the Shed End into the trading floor.

Arsenal should end up with something... even if a League Cup. Even if they get nothing, it wil be a revival of spirit and an encouragement for their stars to stat and new blood to join.

I think I'd like them to win the league, but my natural caution tells me that the Big Guns have a better chance than the Prudent Gunners.

I expect Manchester United to be in the top four, even though current form is dreadful by their standards. In a way, I've been fooled by the Premier League age into thinking that they 'belong' there.

All of Spurs, Arsenal and Liverpool will somehow be susceptible to mid-season wobbles, because in recent years they simply haven't been where they now expect to be. I hope the Gunners don't suffer them and the other two do, apart from when playing Chelsea and Manc.


----------



## MarkF (22 Oct 2013)

All wonderful goals, but I'll give gold medal to the Irish girl. 

People talk down Arsenal's chances because of their "small" squad, but with Walcott back I think they have the best match day squad and they can buy in Jan if they feel the need. I can see them challenging right to the end with Chelsea and Man City and I hope they come out on top.

Can't see Liverpool finishing in the top 4, I hope not, Brendan Rodgers gets right on my tits with his interminable and nonsensical psychobabble.


----------



## Rasmus (22 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> If a Holloway does get the boot he can walk with his head held high knowing his team got beat by 2 of the best goals this season is likely to see ! That first one



If you like that, I think you'll enjoy this one, too. From the Danish league earlier this year.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Match over then? 0 - 2?




Lost me...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Lost me...


Schalke 0 Chelsea 2.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Shalke 0 Chelsea 2.


Arsenal 1 Dortmund 2


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Schalke 0 Chelsea 2.




*cough*


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2013)

A good night for football
A Chelsea win and an Arsenal loss


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2013)

Ooh, Chelsea got a late third! 0 - 3


----------



## MarkF (22 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Arsenal 1 Dortmund 2



It was superb game of high quality entertainment, a credit to both teams.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> It was superb game of high quality entertainment, a credit to both teams.




you forgot to add.....'and a great result'


----------



## MarkF (23 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> you forgot to add.....'and a great result'



 Wasn't fussed myself, it's great watching a hammer and tongs game when you are a neutral.


----------



## Stephenite (23 Oct 2013)

Ay up...

Took my eye off the ball for a few weeks and look what's happened:






Championes, etc...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Oct 2013)

CSKA Moscow and their scum fans need to be punished severely.

Will UEFA do the right thing? Yeah right.

What do you think, a 20-30k fine and a slap on the wrist? A talking to from Septic Twatter? Be nice and lenient given the fact that Russia is hosting the 2018 World Cup...cough!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2013)

UEFA announced in May that punishment would be a partial stadium closure for a first incident, followed by a full closure and a €50,000 fine for a second. 

Caught a bit of 5 Live last night and the discussion was around cultural attitudes, which aren't necessarily going to be solved by closing football stadia.

Tough issue to solve, but it definitely needs looking into; and not just in Eastern Europe.

Qatar must be relieved that the heat is off (ahem) their ludicrous World Cup proposal.


----------



## User482 (24 Oct 2013)

I was sorry to see Olly go.


----------



## MarkF (25 Oct 2013)

Not one English club in the top 10! No surprise there then, didn't I read Man U were soon to have a "singing section".  I am pretty sure the best atmosphere in the country this weekend will be at Valley Parade for the game v Wolves.

I think Wolves are bringing 3000 fans and Bradford took 3000 to Preston on Tuesday night, it's another world, one of of excitement and passion, outside the top flight. 

Best fans in the world.


----------



## Spartak (25 Oct 2013)

User482 said:


> I was sorry to see Olly go.



Have very fond memories of watching Ollie playing for Bristol Rovers, always gave 110%


----------



## Maz (25 Oct 2013)

Cloughie for The Blades. Hmm, good luck fella, you'll need it!


----------



## RedRider (25 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Best fans in the world.


The atmosphere at Parkhead sounded amazing vs Barca and Ajax in Europe these last couple of years. I've been there a couple of times vs Liverpool which was special and vs St Mirren on a more low-key occasion when a bloke in the Jungle shouted at the Barcelona and Spain legend, playing in the tail end of his glittering career: 'Eh, Victor! What's Spanish for shite?'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2013)

bof said:


> Almost missed it - been working too hard this week for fripperies like cycle chat
> Palace - Arsenal 0-5


That's the highest score ever predicted on here so far! Anyhow, the predictions are now all in. 
Hope the reminder PMs I've sent round don't seem intrusive - I'm trying to not take up too much room on the thread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2013)

A horse named Van Percy won today's 2.40 at Doncaster. Assuming that's him, where are the rest of New Everton?

I'm not used to hearing booing coming from the Old Trafford fans. But when Stoke City are ahead and the better team, you can't blame them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2731770, member: 30090"]These predicitons still included in this thread?[/quote]
Yep, the predictions are about football. Questions about football predictions on a football thread are nothing to do with football. I could put you back onto the prediction results graphs though. 

Oh, and until someone upstairs decides we should move, we're staying here. I'm not trying to take up space unnecessarily here. In fact, that's why, instead of taking up space on this thread, I sent you a PM reminding you that you hadn't made any predictions. Why you didn't reply is your own personal matter.

Oh, 2 - 2. Man U just equalised. 3 - 2


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2731770, member: 30090"]These predicitons still included in this thread?[/quote]


Stop trolling Lee.


----------



## i hate hills (27 Oct 2013)

Today saw the first part of Brechins double header against derby rivals Arbroath. We won 3-1 today. Next week we play them at Arbroath the coldest ground in the world. This game is the second round of the scottish cup....... Come on City.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Stop trolling Lee.



He wouldn't have anything to post though. United poo again (just like my predictions) Cleverly & Nani fark Off now the jokes over your not fit to lace the reserves boots. However im more disturbed by the size of Tim Howards beard  wonder if that is his Samson ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2013)

i hate hills said:


> Today saw the first part of Brechins double header against derby rivals Arbroath. We won 3-1 today. Next week we play them at Arbroath the coldest ground in the world. This game is the second round of the scottish cup....... Come on City.


Tell us, how did Arbroath get the ''coldest ground in the world'' reputation?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tell us, how did Arbroath get the ''coldest ground in the world'' reputation?



Pittodrie would get my vote. I froze my baws off sitting there on a sunny August afternoon.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2013)

Anyone prepared to say Sunderland 1....?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Anyone prepared to say Sunderland 1....?



Sunderland may score, but I doubt they will win. That said, all bets are off in the Tyne/Wear derby.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2013)

Do other towns and cities have the police on the streets for home fans travelling to away games?
Newcastle city centre was being heavily controlled by hundreds of police officers at 11 am... most of the bars and pubs opened at 10.30/ 11 am to get the travelling fans well oiled before they set off... are the licensing magistrates in Newcastle completely stupid?


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> are the licensing magistrates in Newcastle completely stupid?



Nah they are just Northern  good game though so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Anyone prepared to say Sunderland 1....?


Sunderland 1 Newcastle 0...that's the current score. But I wasn't prepared to say it earlier.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2013)

Uh-oh...
Edit: 2-1 [faints]


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2013)

Sunderland 2 Newcastle 1

Poyet will be remembered for this if nothing else. And then again, lying awake at night, the words 'Chris Hughton' may haunt him.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

Didnt Di Canio win his first derby ?


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2013)

Yes but that was in Rome...


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Yes but that was in Rome...



Noooooooooooooooooooooo this one

http://espnfc.com/uk/en/report/345571/report.html?ex_cid=espnapi_internal&soccernet=true


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2013)

you're absolutely right. I take back the thing about Poyet being remembered.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2013)

How could I have forgotten...


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (27 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Uh-oh...
> Edit: 2-1 [faints]


I got some funny looks when I laughed out loud as they announced the final score in Morrisons down by Cullercoats.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2013)

It doesn't look like MotD 2's going to be a goal extravaganza tonight.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2013)

Torres gets the points for Chelsea!


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

Cracking game and always good to see the skanks from Shitty get beat.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2013)

AndyRM said:


> F-ck me. I'm properly rubbish at this game...


It's the taking part bit that counts (not the taking yourself apart...)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2013)

Superb game. Great that we won of course but in reality there were no real losers there. Two terrific sides having a great slug-fest on the pitch. I'm getting fed up with hearing how wonderful German teams are but this match showed what the Premier League is all about. 

Was also great to watch this on NBC as opposed to Sky whose myopic anti-Chelsea commentary drives me mad. Can't remember the presenters name but he and Tim Howard made for a nicely balanced and neutral match dialogue.

Has Redknapp (J) uttered any drivel today?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2013)

Is it possible to have a Purely Football Thread and a Simply Arguing Thread on here Mod's?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2013)

@User30090 
@mark st1 

Enough ok. Last warning Lee.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Has Redknapp (J) uttered any drivel today?



He has a day off today. Im loving Souness comment of "whoever wins the league this season will have to finish above these 2 teams we have seen here today"

No shoot Sherlock and 17 others me thinks.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @User30090
> @mark st1
> 
> Enough ok. Last warning Lee.



My apologies to one and all Lee didnt mean to get personal. Should have stuck to just footy chat.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> He has a day off today. Im loving Souness comment of "whoever wins the league this season will have to finish above these 2 teams we have seen here today"
> 
> No s*** Sherlock and 17 others me thinks.



He's a super smart guy old Sourpuss!


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Oct 2013)

Please don't let it be Pulis who takes over at CPFC. Mind you nothing inspiring about this bunch either


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Please don't let it be Pulis who takes over at CPFC. Mind you nothing inspiring about this bunch either


Surprised to see Chris Coleman's name in the reckoning - I haven't seen his name for a good while.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Please don't let it be Pulis who takes over at CPFC. Mind you nothing inspiring about this bunch either



Good old 'One Point's Enough Tony'


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Surprised to see Chris Coleman's name in the reckoning - I haven't seen his name for a good while.



I met him once big guy much bigger than i ever thought he was he seemed a shorty as a player but easily over 6 ft. Like his honesty and was surprised he took the Welsh job as it seems a bit of a thankless task. Would like to see him back in the Prem.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2013)

Amazed how the Premiership keeps re-hiring the same old faces time after time, despite the countless failures.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Oct 2013)

Pulis is was the 4th biggest NETT spender in the Premier league over the last 5 years, I was a bit gobsmacked by that.http://www.transferleague.co.uk/league-tables/transfer-league-table-last-five-seasons.html


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Amazed how the Premiership keeps re-hiring the same old faces time after time, despite the countless failures.




That does seem to be the case.
But.. the club want's instant results now, they are not willing to take a chance of unproven managers/coaches. Very short sighted.


----------



## MarkF (27 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Superb game. Great that we won of course but in reality there were no real losers there.
> Two terrific sides having a great slug-fest on the pitch. I'm getting fed up with hearing how wonderful German teams are but this match showed what the Premier League is all about.



I have to admit that I enjoyed it from start to finish, but really, it was like two teams of 35 eight year olds playing with a tennis ball in a very small playground. I don't think that the best German or Spanish teams have anything to fear.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That does seem to be the case.
> But.. the club want's instant results now, they are not willing to take a chance of unproven managers/coaches. Very short sighted.


 I am really hoping the bookies have got it wrong, Aitor Karanka suddenly in the betting at fifth favourite. London & Premier League (all be it with a mediocre Championship squad) must be more of a draw than Middleborough


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2013)

Chelsea were good today, and good in a Mourinho kind of way. Torres is looking strong, hefty even, and runs for goal at a frightening pace. More than that, he made mistakes but persisted. 

Pellegrini looks like he's cracking up


----------



## mark st1 (27 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Pellegrini looks like he's cracking up



I couldn't swear to it but i was sure he stormed off down the tunnel without the fake handshake ?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2013)

he did. 

These are interesting times. We've been used to four teams booking their Champions League places in September. Now it looks like four from six, and, while we accept that Premiership managers get sacked and re-hired, there's an elite group of managers who wander around Europe getting sacked and re-hired by clubs or countries. Pellegrini is on the margins of that elite, and I imagine that he's hoping that Manchester City will be his ticket. If he misses the CL qualification he'll be in difficulty.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (27 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I couldn't swear to it but i was sure he stormed off down the tunnel without the fake handshake ?



I think he took offence at Mourinho celebrating the goal behind the city dugout. Mourinho explained and apologised for it.

I see the blue supporters are in numbers here and as a Manchester United fan I shouldn't like the football played by the city team but I liked the city team and they didn't deserve to lose the game. The short passing was worth watching the game for me, normally I change the channel  I don't think Pellegrini is cracking and he has the team playing some really good football. 
I'd rather have Pellegrini at United than Mourinho any day of the week. Mourinho's idea of football does not excites me very much. Most of the time he is too negative, I follow Real Madrid and with the team he had there it was criminal to come out not to lose games and win on the brake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> I have to admit that I enjoyed it from start to finish, but really, it was like two teams of 35 eight year olds playing with a tennis ball in a very small playground. I don't think that the best German or Spanish teams have anything to fear.



Insightful.


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Oct 2013)

Rule 2375 of the Premier League Appointments (Reasons Against) Manual:

"No club shall consider hiring a former player whose appearance suggests he might once have got a kick out of the whole Tubeway Army/Gary Numan thing or been employed as a look-alike for the above for an Eighties-themed social gathering and/or marketing event."

I couldn't make this up, see link: http://www.ididntmakethisupthereisalinkandeverythingrule2375 - and it does seem to rule Coleman out of the Palace job.

I think it will be Pulis, whose advantage is in not resembling an 80s pop warbler.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2013)

I see the Arsenal fans are doing their impressions of empty seats again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2013)

It does sound like a Chelsea home match. Easy win, and an assured performance from Chelsea. Much though it pains me to say it....


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I see the Arsenal fans are doing their impressions of empty seats again.


 
I should like to take the opportunity to say that in the scheme of things the League Cup means relatively little.

If you're going to make a habit of not collecting any silverware for a few seasons, then surely this is a good piece of silverware not to collect.

I see what Arsene was doing there - and that's why I know he's going to pick up one of the proper trophies this season.

League Cup?

Schmeague Cup!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I should like to take the opportunity to say that in the scheme of things the League Cup means relatively little.
> 
> If you're going to make a habit of not collecting any silverware for a few seasons, then surely this is a good piece of silverware not to collect.
> 
> ...


Of course it's of minor importance. Nevertheless, it's not a good idea to accustom your team to coming second best.


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Of course it's of minor importance. Nevertheless, it's not a good idea to accustom your team to coming second best.


 
With my beloved Arsenal, I'm not sure how much they really are in need of acclimatisation in this regard.

They've come second so many times in recent seasons that word is getting out how good they are in the sack.


----------



## RedRider (29 Oct 2013)

Gorgeous pic of Denis Compton vs Chelsea, Highbury 1948 (reserve game according to the Guardian).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I should like to take the opportunity to say that in the scheme of things the League Cup means relatively little.
> 
> If you're going to make a habit of not collecting any silverware for a few seasons, then surely this is a good piece of silverware not to collect.
> 
> ...



I sort of agree - but with Arsenal's track record over a barren (almost) decade it'd be a biggie for them. Let's be sensible here. Arsenal have been a minor team of late when it comes down to achieving anything.

Just been on a couple of Arsenal boards and they are saying eg "this game didn't matter" etc. *ollocks it didn't. This was a big London derby with pride at stake. It mattered!

Also some Gooners are saying that we beat their second team. Maybe we did but also for the record we were without Cech, Terry, Ivanovic, Cole, Lampard, Schurrle, Oscar, Hazard, Torres, Ramires (most of the match). Just maintaining some balance.

That result will rattle Wenger esp' with a much tougher string of matches coming up for his team than the relatively easy PL start he has had.


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I sort of agree - but with Arsenal's track record over a barren (almost) decade it'd be a biggie for them. Let's be sensible here. Arsenal have been a minor team of late when it comes down to achieving anything.
> 
> Just been on a couple of Arsenal boards and they are saying eg "this game didn't matter" etc. *ollocks it didn't. This was a big London derby with pride at stake. It mattered!
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I was being slightly tongue-in-cheek. It is not the best outcome.

But nor is it a disaster. I cannot think of Arsenal as 'we', but I understand some folk like to talk of their tem in the first-person plural. I never played for Arsenal; I just pay to watch them sometimes, which makes them more of a 'they'.

But it has been a pretty long time between trophies, as it was the Sixties, most of the Seventies, most of the Eighties. It has only been since Graham and then (more significantly) Wenger showed up that winning has been somehow expected. Most Gooners are pretty happy as things are. Those who are not tend to be Johnny-Come-Lateleys.

The CFC thing since Roman has been quite funny. The re-written history of the now-wealthy club often misses out the trophies that Arsenal have never managed to win... I don't mean the European Cup, I mean the two Second Division Championships a few years back. That's the sort of heritage Arsenal will never equal.

Sorry... still being slightly tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2013)

Arsenal have had a good start in the Premier League, but I do fear that if a few injuries occur to key players ( Giroud, Ozil ) then they may relinquish their lead & their season may peter out .... again ?!?!


----------



## Maz (29 Oct 2013)

Just got back from the Leicester game v Fulham.
7 goal thriller, what a cracker!


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2013)

Maz said:


> Just got back from the Leicester game v Fulham.
> 7 goal thriller, what a cracker!



The last time Leicester reached the last 8 they went onto to win the Cup !!!
But who did they beat in the final ???


----------



## Glow worm (29 Oct 2013)

Maz said:


> Just got back from the Leicester game v Fulham.
> 7 goal thriller, what a cracker!



Great result that


----------



## simon.r (29 Oct 2013)

Spartak said:


> The last time Leicester reached the last 8 they went onto to win the Cup !!!
> But who did they beat in the final ???



Tranmere. I have fond memories of Radio Leicester DJ's calling various big European clubs the next morning (it resulted in us (@Boris Bajic) playing in Europe the next season) and asking them if they'd ever heard of Leicester...to a resounding silence


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2738941, member: 30090"]You're kidding? No way I've just looked that up - not exactly a crowning glory...[/quote]

Due respect to Leicester City  
They won the League Cup .......................


----------



## simon.r (29 Oct 2013)

Spartak said:


> Due respect to Leicester City
> They won the League Cup .......................



Three times


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Oct 2013)

Was that with the Crisp Packet Advertiser in the team?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Yes, I was being slightly tongue-in-cheek. It is not the best outcome.
> 
> But nor is it a disaster. I cannot think of Arsenal as 'we', but I understand some folk like to talk of their tem in the first-person plural. I never played for Arsenal; I just pay to watch them sometimes, which makes them more of a 'they'.
> 
> ...



You have an amusing, albeit slightly warped, sense of humour. Full marks for originality though.


----------



## MarkF (30 Oct 2013)

I think it's a good result for Arsenal, let Chelsea & others get all muddled up chasing 4 trophies, neither has great depth outside of the match day squads. We stretched our squad getting to the final last season with our fans falling out over which was more important, winning the LC or promotion from L2.


----------



## simon.r (30 Oct 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Was that with the Crisp Packet Advertiser in the team?



No, once before and twice after his time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2013)

Ooh, Hull put two past Spurs! Those Tigers are getting some good results.


----------



## RedRider (30 Oct 2013)

Whatever the result...Spurs in score-more-than-one shocker


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2013)

RedRider said:


> Whatever the result...Spurs in score-more-than-one shocker


Oh, I thought it was more remarkable that Spurs let two in. Hull are definitely not a pushover.


----------



## RedRider (30 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, I thought it was more remarkable that Spurs let two in. Hull are definitely not a pushover.


I was thinking Spurs were 1-0 experts this season but checking facts I see they've scored two a few times.
8-7 pens. Unlucky Hull.
Spurs have the squad to show well in the cups I reckon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2013)

RedRider said:


> I was thinking Spurs were 1-0 experts this season but checking facts I see they've scored two a few times.
> 8-7 pens. Unlucky Hull.
> Spurs have the squad to show well in the cups I reckon.


Yes, hard on Hull. They need it more and it sounds like they deserved a win.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Oct 2013)

Sunderland v Newcastle at the Wembley Final... now that would be a policing nightmare! Every motorway services coned off; Victoria Coach Station barricaded; Kings Cross locked down and the Tube boarded up...


----------



## Maz (30 Oct 2013)

Leicester v Man City
I'll be queuing up for my tickets for that one!


----------



## Inertia (31 Oct 2013)

Uefa, tough as ever on racism, the punishment for CSKA is to play the next game with partially closed stadium. That really shows they take racism seriously, so much for zero tolerance, Im not sure they know what it means.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24749146


----------



## RedRider (31 Oct 2013)

Good short interview with the sublime Digger in today's Guardian. Talks about the Liverpool side of the late-80s/early 90s, it's tussles with Arsenal FC and the shadow of tragedy, how he lives next door to Michael Thomas and his thoughts on the Red's current strikeforce.


----------



## i hate hills (2 Nov 2013)

Scottish cup day up here and the mighty Brechin City take on Arbroath in a local derby. Won tickets for this one and not driving to Gullsville so i will be sampling the hospitality in the main stand before the game. C'mon City.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Nov 2013)

Geordies 2-0 Oligarchs never saw that one coming  Glad to see it isn't just us that gets beaten by the relegation candidates


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Nov 2013)

Poor performance esp' second half by Chelsea - well done Newcastle for taking their chances; deserved winners. Bring on the next game......


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Geordies 2-0 Oligarchs never saw that one coming  Glad to see it isn't just us that gets beaten by the relegation candidates


I saw a little bit of the second half - Newcastle were well up for it. From memory, I think we've all scored as many points as Chelsea!


----------



## Glow worm (2 Nov 2013)

We're only 6-0 down at Man City with half an hour to go. Reckon we'll win this one 7-6 no problems!


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Geordies 2-0 Oligarchs never saw that one coming  Glad to see it isn't just us that gets beaten by the relegation candidates


----------



## mark st1 (2 Nov 2013)

Can see the axe hovering even closer over a couple of managers after today


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Nov 2013)

How many points will Sunderland get this season... anyone willing to bet on less than the total they got last time they went down [lfewer than 15]?

... the same overpaid, lazy players who blamed Di Canio who went running to the owner are sulky, spoilt brats- they will eventually wreck the shreds of remaining team spirit and their club. The quicker they are weeded out and thrown away the better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

Man City are nourishing themselves off Norwich. And then drinking 7 Up.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Nov 2013)

Don't understand Sunderland tbh ? Saw them in that pre season tournament where the pitches were worse than Sunday league and they tore Spurts to pieces. I don't think they will go down but if my predictions are anything to go by then wtf do I know .


----------



## Glow worm (2 Nov 2013)

Can't see how Hughton can survive this. Fully expected to lose to Man City today, but to do so 7-0 with barely a shot on goal is a total shambles. I've been pro Hughton up to now, but that was just embarrasing. Nice bloke but seemingly out of his depth. If he does survive this, then nothing short of 3 points next week against the Hammers will be enough.

At least I've found some prophetic gallows humour to cheer me up.......


----------



## MarkF (2 Nov 2013)

I was watching Arsenal v Liverpool, the Sky site said at half time:- _*There has not been much to choose between the sides* after an absorbing 45 minutes, and we are set up for an even more thrilling second half._

Eh?  As far as I could see only one team had the bleedin football! The second half was even more one sided, bubbles burst, 5 points clear...................


----------



## craigwend (2 Nov 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> How many points will Sunderland get this season... anyone willing to bet on less than the total they got last time they went down [lfewer than 15]?
> 
> ... the same overpaid, lazy players who blamed Di Canio who went running to the owner are sulky, spoilt brats- they will eventually wreck the shreds of remaining team spirit and their club. The quicker they are weeded out and thrown away the better.


 
Game utterly spoiled by the (justified) sending offs - up to that a great battle from both teams


----------



## mark st1 (2 Nov 2013)

craigwend said:


> Game utterly spoiled by the (justified) sending offs - up to that a great battle from both teams



??


----------



## mark st1 (2 Nov 2013)

2745956 said:


> The European places are starting to look out of reach for Palace this year.



It must be hard trying to break in to the top 17.


----------



## craigwend (2 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> ??


 
_Cattermole and Dossena both received straight red cars in first-half stoppage time. 
Cattermole's challenge on Elmohamady split the Egypt international's boot, while Meyler was fortunate not to suffer a serious injury after an ugly attempt at a tackle by former Liverpool defender Dossena_


----------



## mark st1 (2 Nov 2013)

craigwend said:


> _Cattermole and Dossena both received straight red cars in first-half stoppage time.
> Cattermole's challenge on Elmohamady split the Egypt international's boot, while Meyler was fortunate not to suffer a serious injury after an ugly attempt at a tackle by former Liverpool defender Dossena_



Ahh right sorry i missed that in the reports. That Cattermole seems a dirty little bleeder though.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Ahh right sorry i missed that in the reports. That Cattermole seems a dirty little bleeder though.




He's a thug.....


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> It must be hard trying to break in to the top 17.


 The Premier League is a shoot place to be when you are under prepared and bought in piles of poo who don't want to play.

When we were promoted was looking forward to the ride fully expecting to go straight back down with a bulging wallet, but the intense coverage makes it really hard to enjoy when they can't pass a ball. Then you start to hope you can stay up, which at the moment is a LOL moment. Depressing stuff.

Really do not know what Holloway was up to some really bizarre loaned and purchased players and then enter the Premier League with an average Championship defence and oodles of less than average wide midfield mercenaries, a young and possibly good investment striker paired with the metrosexual mullet that is Chamakh, who shows some classy touches but would never be your first choice in relegation scrap, a luxury player in a confident skilful team.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> paired with the metrosexual mullet that is Chamakh.



Lol love that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2013)

As I was playing catch up on yesterday's football I couldn't help wondering what happened to that team which played over-ornate football and often tried to run the ball into the net but forgot to do the direct running at the goal and shooting kind of stuff. There was no sign at all of them yesterday.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> He's a thug.....



Agreed. He's a hooligan masquerading a a footballer. It will please a lot of my Geordie chums when Sunderland get relegated and I can't say that I'll be sad to see them go myself, based on the Di Canio hypocrisy and the signing of professionals unable to do their job.

I was at the Newcastle game yesterday and I'd say that Luiz was the only player who turned up for Chelsea. I was a bit surprised by the dominant possession stats on MOTD, but Newcastle were well worth the victory. Favourite chant of the day was directed at Luiz as well: according to the Gallowagte, he's just a sh!t Collocini!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed. He's a hooligan masquerading a a footballer. It will please a lot of my Geordie chums when Sunderland get relegated and I can't say that I'll be sad to see them go myself, based on the Di Canio hypocrisy and the signing of professionals unable to do their job.
> 
> I was at the Newcastle game yesterday and I'd say that Luiz was the only player who turned up for Chelsea. I was a bit surprised by the dominant possession stats on MOTD, but Newcastle were well worth the victory. Favourite chant of the day was directed at Luiz as well: according to the Gallowagte, he's just a sh!t Collocini!




Chelsea just didn't turn up to the game.... simple.
Ok maybe spells of the first half, but apart from that... they were crap.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2013)

Today's fixtures look good on paper anyway. Bet the atmosphere in Wales is a bit tense atm


----------



## i hate hills (3 Nov 2013)

Smokie bar stewards 0 Brechin City 2. Turned up at Gayfield in monsoon conditions powered by by an easterly sea gale. Nipped up to the bar and had a pint before ko. City comfortable winners in the end. Roll on the draw on Tuesday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2013)

i hate hills said:


> Smokie bar stewards 0 Brechin City 2. Turned up at Gayfield in monsoon conditions powered by by an easterly sea gale. Nipped up to the bar and had a pint before ko. City comfortable winners in the end. Roll on the draw on Tuesday.


Stitched them up like a kipper, as they say* dahn sarf.

*Well, they did, anyway.


----------



## Spartak (3 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2746139, member: 1314"]Mate of mine from Liverpool went to Arsenal today. He supports Liverpool. He tweeted:

_At emirates. Bloke next to me is eating olives with a cocktail stick. Christ_

[/quote]

Crikey !!! How much do they charge for them


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2013)

Spartak said:


> Crikey !!! How much do they charge for them


And don't cocktail sticks count as offensive weapons at Arsenal?


----------



## Spartak (3 Nov 2013)

The rumours are starting to circulate regarding the future of Chris Hughton at Norwich.

http://www.norwich.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=337638

I hope he & his team are given more time, 2 bad results in a week ( against Man Utd & Man City ) don't justify his sacking, I know presently Norwich are in the bottom 3 but I'm certain the team will start to gel soon.

OTBC


----------



## i hate hills (3 Nov 2013)

Next Saturday sees Brechin in another derby against the cousin marryers from Forfar. This game is being played in Forfar so if i survive the third world countryness of it all i'll report how we got on when i return, pray for me............


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Nov 2013)

Well i'm still waiting for east fife 4 forfar 5 ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2013)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well i'm still waiting for east fife 4 forfar 5 ?


Bookies are only offering 5/4 on for East Fife 4 Forfar 5 next weekend....


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2013)

Just watched a video of the fire at Bradford City back in the 80's what a horrible experience that must have been. Does anyone know why so many people didnt get out ? Details seems a bit sparse online. Or can someone point me to a reliable article if they know of one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Just watched a video of the fire at Bradford City back in the 80's what a horrible experience that must have been. Does anyone know why so many people didnt get out ? Details seems a bit sparse online. Or can someone point me to a reliable article if they know of one.


I can't remember the details, Mark, but it was the speed at which the fire was able to spread, the density of supporters and the size of the exits. Sometimes, and luckily, health and safety goes sensible.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2013)

Thanks DM the vid isnt the best quality but then it is getting on for nearly 30 years old. Shocking how quick it all went up within 5-7 minutes the whole thing was ablaze. Agreed with the health and safety thing quite bad that you could still smoke though in grounds up until the smoking ban. Ive also been in the last 2 seasons and smelt someone having a sly one during the game,never been able to see it just smell it.


----------



## MarkF (4 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Just watched a video of the fire at Bradford City back in the 80's what a horrible experience that must have been. Does anyone know why so many people didnt get out ? Details seems a bit sparse online. Or can someone point me to a reliable article if they know of one.



The stand was built onto a steep earth bank. You walked down a steep slope to the rear of the main stand and as you entered through the turnstiles at the rear, you entered at the highest point of the stand and into a narrow corridor running it's entire length. At spaced points there were openings (doorways) to walk through and down into the seated areas. The entire structure was made of steel and wood with a double canopy roof, patched and bodged umpteen times with felt/bitumen. Under the seats, some of the kick-boards opened, this enabled rubbish and food debris post-game to be simply swept under the stand rather than cleaned up, decades worth. There were a lot of cats living under that stand.

Once the fire emerged, I say emerged because it had already taken hold under the stand, it very quickly raged, people who were to die within 3 or 4 minutes were still looking around wondering what the fuss was about. I was very familiar with that stand and knew exactly what was going to happen, I went forwards, many more people started to panic and go backwards, up the stairs towards the corridors and exit doors (human nature, doing what they always did), the heat went crazy, like a flashover, the canopy began to drip molten bitumen onto those trying to escape, it was hell. Once the people got back into the narrow corridor, they found the sliding wooden exit doors locked, with padlocks, these would normally open 20 mins before the end of the match, but it was still before half time. By now they were in an inferno, that's where they died.

A sad fact is that the roof enabled the fire to move so rapidly and it was due to be removed entirely the very next day.

It was a beautiful football stand, I loved it, Simon Inglis (_Football Grounds of England and Wales) _described it as his favourite, like watching football from the cockpit of a Sopwith Camel.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2013)

Thanks Mark sounds like a harrowing experience appreciate you sharing it. The video i saw on You Tube shows exactly how you say it. It looked to be raging in the bottom stand pretty quickly so i assume that as you say it was already well under way but out of sight. Within 6 minutes though the whole length top to bottom is alight. Terrible


----------



## MarkF (4 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thanks Mark sounds like a harrowing experience appreciate you sharing it. The video i saw on You Tube shows exactly how you say it. It looked to be raging in the bottom stand pretty quickly so i assume that as you say it was already well under way but out of sight. Within 6 minutes though the whole length top to bottom is alight. Terrible



At one point the fire moved faster than you could run, incredible, what the video can't show is the flames above, inside the roof canopies, many didn't even notice them till it was too late. I've never been in an enclosed place with lots of people since, I won't go into an old concert hall, cinema or similar. On the other hand, it had very positive influence on my life, I don't get remotely bothered about what other people do "normally", money, job security etc etc.

BTW The lovely fans of Crewe Alexandra seemed to get enormous pleasure singing songs about the fire on Saturday when we played there. Unbelievable.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2013)

MarkF said:


> At one point the fire moved faster than you could run, incredible, what the video can't show is the flames above, inside the roof canopies, many didn't even notice them till it was too late. I've never been in an enclosed place with lots of people since, I won't go into an old concert hall, cinema or similar. On the other hand, it had very positive influence on my life, I don't get remotely bothered about what other people do "normally", money, job security etc etc.



Does put a perspective on things i can imagine. As for actually being caught up in it i wouldnt know where to begin to imagine how that was.



MarkF said:


> BTW The lovely fans of Crewe Alexandra seemed to get enormous pleasure singing songs about the fire on Saturday when we played there. Unbelievable.



Football supporters at there finest ! Having been at OT when the lovely people from Skiverpool have been throwing blow up aeroplanes with Munich written on them around in the away end. Sheer class.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2013)

@MarkF - a truly harrowing experience for you (and many others).


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Does put a perspective on things i can imagine. As for actually being caught up in it i wouldnt know where to begin to imagine how that was.
> 
> 
> 
> Football supporters at there finest ! Having been at OT when the lovely people from Skiverpool have been throwing blow up aeroplanes with Munich written on them around in the away end. Sheer class.



C'mon Mark, most supporters have song's they like to throw about in regards to tragedies, including Man Utd back at Liverpool with Heysel.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon Mark, most supporters have song's they like to throw about in regards to tragedies, including Man Utd back at Liverpool with Heysel.



Yes of course dont get me wrong im not preaching for sympathy just writing of my own experience thats all. Heysel was all Chelsea fans fault anyway if you believe Skiverpool supporters


----------



## MarkF (4 Nov 2013)

None of those songs are acceptable to me. I have never heard anything comparable sung by Bradford City supporters, the thought of getting into a tit-for-tat song battle with Leeds over Turkey/Galatasary and a fire would be unthinkable.

The situation at Crewe rapidly got out of control and without the stewards and good segregation there would have been a serious incident. Crewe FC have offered an apology and Cheshire police said:- _“Over the coming days we will review the club CCTV footage and if we can identify any individual(s) responsible we will take positive action.”_ I have no idea what positive action could be taken?


----------



## craigwend (4 Nov 2013)

It's a real cliche, but in the Premier League anyone can really beat anyone....


----------



## RedRider (4 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Does put a perspective on things i can imagine. As for actually being caught up in it i wouldnt know where to begin to imagine how that was.
> 
> 
> 
> Football supporters at there finest ! Having been at OT when the lovely people from Skiverpool have been throwing blow up aeroplanes with Munich written on them around in the away end. Sheer class.


Awful that the Munich song/aeroplane gestures still happens. The tiny minority who do this are condemned by all decent supporters. Of course they justify it as response to the Hillsborough taunts/crushing gestures. Despicable all round. Not worth trying to point score about.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2013)

Spartak said:


> I keeping my faith with my Norwich predictions ?!?!
> Surely they'll win again soon


There may be a disadvantage in having your team in the list. It's very easy to be overoptimistic and then, if the team loses, you have the disappointment and you don't even get a point from your predictions.

Having been born in Leeds, this has not been a problem for me....


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2013)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


>



You're a naughty boy, Ian!


----------



## accountantpete (6 Nov 2013)

Nice one


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2013)




----------



## mark st1 (6 Nov 2013)

Had them allllllll day.............................









2 of my favorites.


----------



## MarkF (7 Nov 2013)

Well done Arsenal, both teams produced another, very enjoyable, high quality game of football.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2013)

Blimey that was a get out of jail free card today for Chelsea. JM has never lost a PL match at Stamford Bridge. It was a close call. Not a great shout for a penalty but any team would take it. 

Phew!


----------



## mark st1 (9 Nov 2013)

I heard even Ashley Young is saying he would have stayed on his feet. This season has to be the most open so far. Hope it continues.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I heard even Ashley Young is saying he would have stayed on his feet. This season has to be the most open so far. Hope it continues.


It is pretty open. But it's playing merry hell with our predictions....


----------



## mark st1 (9 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It is pretty open. But it's playing merry hell with our predictions....



Not me I'm just biding my time so I don't arouse suspicion


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Nov 2013)

I have one issue with that spread sheet, Soccer, SOCCER?!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> I have one issue with that spread sheet, Soccer, SOCCER?!


It's a sibilant soccer score spreadsheet!


----------



## Spartak (9 Nov 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24783076

 On The Ball City


----------



## mark st1 (9 Nov 2013)

Good game first 20 minutes was an amazing pace. Some good goals may have saved there boss from the chop. I fear for Mr Jol though the future looks bleak.


----------



## Spartak (9 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Good game first 20 minutes was an amazing pace. Some good goals may have saved there boss from the chop. I fear for Mr Jol though the future looks bleak.



I watched the Palace v Fulham game the other week on TV and did think at the time although they won 4-1, what an ageing team Fulham had, employing quite a few well used journeymen - Duff, Berbatov, Senderos, Sidwell, Bent, Riise, Parker, Richardson !!!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2013)

Wow, what a strange set of results this weekend.

A big fat ZERO for my predictions this week.

The Swansea-Stoke games looked a cracker.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, what a strange set of results this weekend.
> 
> A big fat ZERO for my predictions this week.
> 
> The Swanse-Stoke games looked a cracker.


Well, we thought you looked a little lonely out the front.... Yup, mad results.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Nov 2013)

Good result for Utd hanging on for dear life at the end but none the less a good 3 points.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Good result for Utd hanging on for dear life at the end but none the less a good 3 points.


I saw a bit of the Sunderland - City game and the end of that was epic siege time. And none of us predicted the result.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I saw a bit of the Sunderland - City game and the end of that was epic siege time. And none of us predicted the result.



Couldnt care less that i got that result wrong in the predictions the real life result was a cracker


----------



## Maz (10 Nov 2013)

FA Cup 2nd round...Bury or Cambridge Utd v Sheff United.

If it goes that way, I'm off to the Abbey Stadium to cheer on The Blades!


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2759778, member: 30090"]It would appear that you can run into someone, bounce off them and you're awarded a pen - amazing.[/quote]
Almost as amazing as Mourinho's comment in MoTD afterwards that having watched it four or five times, it was definitely a penalty. Er, nope. It was definitely _not_ a penalty. There's partisanship and then there's just shameless, abject BS.


----------



## Kies (11 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Good result for Utd hanging on for dear life at the end but none the less a good 3 points.



Still don't see us winning this year


----------



## accountantpete (11 Nov 2013)

Andre Wisdom off to training but made the mistake of blindly following his satnav instructions (Mirror)


----------



## MarkF (11 Nov 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Almost as amazing as Mourinho's comment in MoTD afterwards that having watched it four or five times, it was definitely a penalty. Er, nope. It was definitely _not_ a penalty. There's partisanship and then there's just shameless, abject BS.



It was funny though.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2013)

Of course it wasn't a penalty.
And as I said previous. Any football supporter would happily take it. 
And any team manager would say the same. 
That's football for ya!


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2013)

accountantpete said:


> Andre Wisdom
> View attachment 32478



The irony !


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Of course it wasn't a penalty.
> And as I said previous. Any football supporter would happily take it.
> And any team manager would say the same.
> That's football for ya!


I think we're agreed on everything but the manager. I suspect most managers would have said something a bit more evasive...mumbled on about 'it's the referee's decision' in some suitably non-committal way...looked a bit sheepish, and changed the subject ASAP. But to come right out and state the clearly, palpably untrue takes a certain kind of gall. I suppose some might consider it admirable, but I'm certainly not one of them. I've always quite liked Mourinho, speaking as a neutral, but with that comment he went way down in my estimation. A fact that will doubtless cause him many a sleepless night...


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2013)

I was hoping Mourhino would be his usual brash self and say "it wasn't a penalty what do you want me to do" and shrug his shoulders and huff.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> I think we're agreed on everything but the manager. I suspect most managers would have said something a bit more evasive...mumbled on about 'it's the referee's decision' in some suitably non-committal way...looked a bit sheepish, and changed the subject ASAP. But to come right out and state the clearly, palpably untrue takes a certain kind of gall. I suppose some might consider it admirable, but I'm certainly not one of them. I've always quite liked Mourinho, speaking as a neutral, but with that comment he went way down in my estimation. A fact that will doubtless cause him many a sleepless night...




Over the years we have seen the same hypocritical stance from many a manager, Ferguson and Wenger being probably the 2 most famous for their myopic and hypocritical stances. As I said, that's football and Maureen is not an isolated case or individual at defending the undefensible.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Nov 2013)

Who cares anyway ? If it was video replays for every god damn contentious decision we would have to rename the thread "The Rugby"


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2013)

Could we chuck in Italy v Germany? Out of all the matches, I reckon it will be the best.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tottenham v Newcastle 2 - 0
> Sunderland v Man City 0 - 3



Good afternoon for the NE...  I'm sure you won't miss a couple of points, since nobody predicted the wins, given the shock this caused in workplaces across the NE... I doubt any useful work got done at all today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Could we chuck in Italy v Germany? Out of all the matches, I reckon it will be the best.


I can do that...I'll edit the original post as no one's already predicted. There's another international round coming up - which of the two teams do you want to keep?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can do that...I'll edit the original post as no one's already predicted. There's another international round coming up - which of the two teams do you want to keep?



Italy please. For numerous reasons that may include the bearded majesty of Pirlo.


----------



## MarkF (13 Nov 2013)

The ITV4 Bundesliga show is very good, I don't want tactical waffle from silly old blokes in very tight shirts, just gimme the action!

Also, the presenter is hot.


----------



## craigwend (13 Nov 2013)

surprised there's no mention of tonight's 'top football'?

Wednesday 13 November 2013
Johnstone's Paint Trophy
Fleetwood v Carlisle Sky Sports 2 HD




*19:45*


----------



## mark st1 (15 Nov 2013)

Bet the Germans are shitting themselves over Tuesday nights friendly


----------



## Kies (16 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Bet the Germans are s***ting themselves over Tuesday nights friendly



NOT!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Nov 2013)

I'll admit that I find England's result rather funny, but I fail to see the point in getting worked up about it. I have always thought of friendlies as an opportunity for experimentation above anything else. Hodgkin isn't daft and will have learned from last night.

That said, a draw for Scotland against an infant nation with no concept of the beautiful game is bordering on criminal. Strachan must go!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I'll admit that I find England's result rather funny, but I fail to see the point in getting worked up about it. I have always thought of friendlies as an opportunity for experimentation above anything else. Hodgkin isn't daft and will have learned from last night.
> 
> That said, a draw for Scotland against an infant nation with no concept of the beautiful game is bordering on criminal. Strachan must go!


Oh I wouldn't knock Scotland for drawing, nor would I underestimate the USA team. They've put in some good solid results. Not many sparks of genius probably but a difficult team nonetheless.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh I wouldn't knock Scotland for drawing, nor would I underestimate the USA team. They've put in some good solid results. Not many sparks of genius probably but a difficult team nonetheless.



I fully agree, my tongue was firmly in my cheek. If the US would end their daft obsession with rounders and fake rugby, they could create a formidable footballing force. They are sort of on the path now, so will stick my neck out and put them down for a World Cup victory in my lifetime.

Also, Hodgkins?! WTF autocorrect!


----------



## brodiej (17 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> *Oh heck, I missed Mark hiding behind Brodie in the graph... Don't take any notice of me...




You can out from behind me now Mark - you've been spotted


----------



## AndyRM (18 Nov 2013)

I agree. I am anticipating an experimental Italy facing a solid Nigeria. I'm also interested to see if any of Kilmarnock's Nigerian contingent get any time, despite not featuring for the stripes. There is much controversy around Reuben Gabriel in particular.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2013)

First link doesn't work. This is in English - http://www.viplivesports.eu/sports/football/191484/1/italy-vs-nigeria-live-stream-online.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2013)

2 - 1 to Nigeria and it's not even half time!


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2013)

Thats my prediction flopped then. Normal service resumed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats my prediction flopped then. Normal service resumed


It's pretty much a mutual flop. First half was great though!


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2013)

Nice one roll on tomorrow night. Cleverly though ???? wtf


----------



## gavgav (19 Nov 2013)

Off to see some proper footy being played at the Greenhous meadow tonight (home of my beloved Shrewsbury town) as the England under 21's are in town to play the mighty San Marino. I think there could be a few goals for England!! Got my thermals on as it's rather  out there


----------



## PaulB (19 Nov 2013)

England are expected to beat a weakened German side tonight. Meanwhile, Scotland are in Norway, presumably for the skiing.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Nov 2013)

England 0 (2 yellow Rooney and the Liverpool bloke?) Germany 3 (1 yellow, Gotterdammerung)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2013)

Well, at half time, I can safely say that we can all still pick up 3 points....but Scotland are one up, so the 5 of us who predicted no goals for Scotland are out of the running for full points.


----------



## gavgav (19 Nov 2013)

Just the 9 goals for England under 21's tonight!!!! How do nations like San Marino actually get international status ? 

Most one sided match I've ever been to. Best player on the park was Carl jenkinson of arsenal for me


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Nov 2013)

well i watched the england germany game tonight...are we really going to the world cup? Im no expert but ...erm...we lost again...so..erm...thats not good right


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> Just the 9 goals for England under 21's tonight!!!! How do nations like San Marino actually get international status ?
> 
> Most one sided match I've ever been to. Best player on the park was Carl jenkinson of arsenal for me


And just zero for the grown ups.... Though England grown ups managed some good spells of promising play, I can somehow get caught up in the quaint idea that scoring goals are somehow part of what a home team should do.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Nov 2013)

Isn't it time they pensioned the senior side off and let the 21s play instead... be cheaper too. It's not as if it's important...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Isn't it time they pensioned the senior side off and let the 21s play instead... be cheaper too. It's not as if it's important...


Watching them is vaguely reminiscent of watching the England cricket team in the 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s. There's always that wistful ''Maybe one day...'' thought in the back of my mind.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Nov 2013)

How much would the Football League be damaged if they took the decision to only allow sides to have a maximum of 2 or 3 non-local academy trained players play for clubs? Make the Home Countries sides stronger and be more involved.... give the Premiership sides a run for their money and make local clubs affordable. Just need to write-off the zquillions of debt first!.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Watching them is vaguely reminiscent of watching the England cricket team in the 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s. There's always that wistful ''Maybe one day...'' thought in the back of my mind.


They thought it's all over.... it is now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> They thought it's all over.... it is now.


Nay, more like ''They think it might happen once more...it won't now...''


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Nov 2013)

Wish they wouldn't call the German Youth team the Reservists....


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Nov 2013)

God that was dispiriting. Lots of huff and puff, signifying nothing. 

What flair was on offer came entirely from England, but Germany showed how you actually win games: absorb, don't screw up, get the basics right, take your chances. England got a hatful of corners, but did even one look even vaguely threatening? *sigh*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> God that was dispiriting. Lots of huff and puff, signifying nothing.
> 
> What flair was on offer came entirely from England, but Germany showed how you actually win games: absorb, don't screw up, get the basics right, take your chances. England got a hatful of corners, but did even one look even vaguely threatening? *sigh*


I didn't think it was all that bad and England was certainly far more joined up than they were against Chile. Townsend and Lalalalallala had their moments, too, and it's always good to see new ambitions at play. Germany, I thought, were quite lucky to come away with the win with that team.


----------



## RedRider (19 Nov 2013)

Just watched the second half which was nice and open the first ten minutes. 
Sounds like some games in Sweden and France tho. Zlatan, Ronaldo and Sakho!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2013)

Maybe it is a Common Market malaise? The citoyens of France are not liking their equipe de foot either. Blame the French and Arsene Wenger for the downturn in English soccer. Bring on a new jersey design...more moody adverts for razors and deodorant! Come on England - where's your backbone? Get tweeting Rio!
Ronaldo got a hat-trick last night, which means the World Cup semi-finals will be contested between Brazil, Spain, Portugal and Germany. They will play in the biggest of the stadia left after the national one has been torched.


----------



## MarkF (20 Nov 2013)

I thought England were poo. There was a 15/20 second period of short passing in the first half, that was so crap I'd have bollocked my under 16's. It involved Gerrard, Cleverley & Smalling, there was less than 5 m between them yet they couldn't hit one correct pass, all the slightly wrong trajectory or with the wrong pace, it spoke volumes, I gave up and watched the Portugal Sweden game.


----------



## User482 (20 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't think it was all that bad and England was certainly far more joined up than they were against Chile. Townsend and Lalalalallala had their moments, too, and it's always good to see new ambitions at play. Germany, I thought, were quite lucky to come away with the win with that team.



We retained possession much better, but ultimately we failed to create any clear-cut chances against a second-string Germany, who didn't appear to be all that interested for most of the game. They would've murdered us with Ozil and Lahm in the team.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Nov 2013)

1.Hart
2.Walker
3.A.Cole
4. Jagielka (spelling)
5.Cahill
6.Baines
7.Townsend
8.Gerrard
9.Carrick
10.Rooney
11.Walcott

Imo would be a good team to got to the World Cup with any advances ? Also think Dawson should be in the squad Spurts captain and for me a quality centre back a position where we seem to be struggling.


----------



## MarkF (21 Nov 2013)

Don't like some of it Mark.  The central area is a middle aged convention and I don't like 2 centre backs, plus Walker is poo.

I'd replace Walker with Johnson, who can actually pass amid his mistakes, Walker just makes mistakes. All our centre backs are crap, stone age footballers, they are totally unnecessary in international football, what do they do? What is their job? After all, no other country is daft enough to play a Carroll-a-like. I'd play Jagielka because he is marginally less crap than the other lumps, with Gerrard alongside him. This will improve distriubution from the back and enable the team to have a non-geriatric midfielder, Wilshire maybe.

I'd keep it very tight, accept England can't take on top teams in an expansive game and use Townsend's "directness", Walcott's pace and Rooney's touch.

Johnson - Gerrard - Jagielka - Cole
Townsend - Wilshire - Carrick - Baines
Rooney
Walcott



mark st1 said:


> 1.Hart
> 2.Walker
> 3.A.Cole
> 4. Jagielka (spelling)
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (21 Nov 2013)

IMO Rooney is past it, and has been for a while. That shinner he fluked a couple of seasons ago bought him time that he really didn't deserve.

This will no doubt prove unpopular, but I'd play Lambert. No, he's not the most technically gifted player in the world, but he knows where the net is and isn't afraid to get his laces through the ball. He's also an excellent physical player. 

The weird obsession that exists around playing football the "right" way, based on Spain's tiki-taca bore-fest is total baws IMO. Play to your strengths. If that means longer balls forward to be played off to a nippy fella then so be it. That's why I reckon a Lambert/Townsend combo would work (ignore Carroll, Liverpool ruined him). It might not be pretty, but if it works, who cares?


----------



## MarkF (21 Nov 2013)

The problem England have is keeping the ball long enough to have an attempt on goal, I don't think giving it away (long ball/guessing) will help matters.


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Nov 2013)

AndyRM said:


> IMO Rooney is past it, and has been for a while. That shinner he fluked a couple of seasons ago bought him time that he really didn't deserve.
> 
> This will no doubt prove unpopular, but I'd play Lambert. No, he's not the most technically gifted player in the world, but he knows where the net is and isn't afraid to get his laces through the ball. He's also an excellent physical player.
> 
> The weird obsession that exists around playing football the "right" way, based on Spain's tiki-taca bore-fest is total baws IMO. Play to your strengths. If that means longer balls forward to be played off to a nippy fella then so be it. That's why I reckon a Lambert/Townsend combo would work (ignore Carroll, Liverpool ruined him). It might not be pretty, but if it works, who cares?


There's a lot in that - certainly I buy into the idea that England teams are probably best off not trying to 'play Spanish'. But while it's easy to knock Rooney, and sure, he's not the player he was, I think he remains one of the very few players we have who can actually put oppositions on the back foot. It's not his goal scoring; it's his ability to instantly weigh up a situation and find - and execute - the right pass to split a side apart and set up a new dynamic shape going forward that's really always been his key strength. And that vision and skill, fortunately, doesn't decline with age the way speed or stamina do.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Nov 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> There's a lot in that - certainly I buy into the idea that England teams are probably best off not trying to 'play Spanish'. But while it's easy to knock Rooney, and sure, he's not the player he was, I think he remains one of the very few players we have who can actually put oppositions on the back foot. It's not his goal scoring; it's his ability to instantly weigh up a situation and find - and execute - the right pass to split a side apart and set up a new dynamic shape going forward that's really always been his key strength. And that vision and skill, fortunately, doesn't decline with age the way speed or stamina do.



That's a fair point about his vision and the accuracy of his passing. I suppose my counter to that would be that a good pass is all well and good, but not much use if the receiving player doesn't know what to do with it.

If he was aiming at Van Persie, it would be a different matter.


----------



## MarkF (21 Nov 2013)

Spain (and others) play a 6 second rule, that is if they lose possession, they want it back within 6 seconds........ max. It takes some of the England players that long to get the ball under control.  That's another reason why I'd junk unnecessary centre backs and have Gerrard there, England are decades behind, best (IMO) to have players capable of controlling a ball and set (not hoof) pace free, Walcott, Townsend etc.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Nov 2013)

Set Walcott free?! So he can hare down the wing, get confused, try to cut in, ending up in a graceless heap on the floor?

When I said longer balls, I didn't mean aimless hoofs. More a considered pass to a player capable of controlling it, holding it up and having the guile to do something decent with the ball.


----------



## MarkF (21 Nov 2013)

I don't think England have enough (if any) of those players capable of doing that, that is running, thinking & controlling a ball at speed.

I wouldn't want Walcott on the wing, I'd have him as the last man because England don't have any strikers to frighten anybody, the latest "hope" has reached 24 and can still only use one foot!


----------



## TheMcDay (21 Nov 2013)

As a Southampton supporter I'll be hoping for a slightly better result against Arsenal than some of you are predicting. Hoping being the key word here.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Nov 2013)

Your faith in Sunderland and Newcastle is encouraging!


----------



## RedRider (22 Nov 2013)

Jose Mourinho really is a curious character. A proper good baddy 

On a referee's apology:



> "I'm very curious to know the consequences of it. At least now the referees know, they know one thing. If in a controversial – I'm not saying a mistake – decision that hypothetically – and, I repeat, hypothetically – favours Chelsea they know they are going to be publicly exposed by their boss. That they know.
> "They can make, hypothetically, mistakes, favouring other teams, nothing happens. If hypothetically – and, I repeat, hypothetically – they make a mistake, they are publicly exposed by their own boss.
> 
> "I'm very curious to know if it was just an isolated phone call. I'm curious to know if people see that as a normal situation. I'm interested to know if this is the start, that from now on it's going to be the same for everybody.
> ...



And on whether he called Jonas Olsson a Mickey Mouse player:



> "Giant players, giant coaches and giant clubs, they don't speak about what happens in the tunnel. The game is a game, the game finished, in the tunnel sometimes a couple of things happen, a couple of words, not aggressions, nothing. But giant clubs, giant players and giant managers, they close their mouths. And the next day is another day."



It's childish stuff but dead entertaining.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Nov 2013)

I guess the allure of the Premiership cash, coupled with no one really fancying the job means we CPFC go from publicly stating we want a progressive coach and to play similar style to Dortmund to employing Tony Pulis! Some turn around that!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2013)

Get in there Lukaku......
A couple more years and he is going to be a world class player.


----------



## RedRider (23 Nov 2013)

(Radio on.) Bugger. Cracking game mind.


----------



## RedRider (23 Nov 2013)

Sturridge!! What a game.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2013)

Every time I look at this game it changes - first Liverpool were ahead, then Everton were ahead, now it's tied.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2013)

Blimey....see what happens when I go to a wazz....


----------



## RedRider (23 Nov 2013)

I didn't bother going the bog, I just ****ped myself where I sat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2013)

Hey, slow down, Newcastle. Only one of us predicted you to score more than 2 goals!


----------



## mark st1 (23 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Get in there Lukaku......
> A couple more years and he is going to be a world class player.



He must be due a shot with his parent club next season the boy is a goal machine !


----------



## Stephenite (24 Nov 2013)

Cup final day here in the kingdom of Norway. 
Rosenborg (trans. Castle of roses) v. Molde (trans. Mould).
I'm cheering on Molde as a certain Ole Gunnar is manager, and Rosenborg have won it a fair few times already. As a proper cup final should be it's the last game of the season and played in glorious sunshine. Shame it's -6.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2013)

Oh my word I am so going to enjoy MotD tonight.
Well done the real Manchester.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh my word I am so going to enjoy MotD tonight.
> Well done the real Manchester.


Just seen the final score! Is that what's known oop north as an 'ecky thumping?


----------



## Glow worm (24 Nov 2013)

The ref in the Cardiff vs Manure game may as well just put his Man U shirt on right now and be done with it. Bloody joke.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Nov 2013)

Moyes out, Moyes out. 

Might have a tenner on SAF managing before the end of the season


----------



## mark st1 (24 Nov 2013)

January transfer window needs to be interesting.


----------



## MarkF (24 Nov 2013)

I can't believe what Spurs have done. You don't sell your best player, your game changer, then spend the proceeds (+ more) on a load of new players and expect to be stronger, it never ever works like that, what an almighty cock up! And what a wage bill to get exactly nowhere further.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789018, member: 30090"]Why no Liverpool game?[/quote]
None of the players have nominated the Pool. There may be an advantage in not always having to predict your own team's results - you're less likely to be biased. There's a certain blue man who hasn't picked a blue team, for example.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789030, member: 30090"]But I'm not in the pool, so I say I want to vote for the Liverpool team please.[/quote]
Ok, so you're not playing but you want to pick the teams? Tell you what, just for you, 
Hull v Liverpool.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2789040, member: 30090"]0 - 2

Many thanks, I'm now at level 3 on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs.[/quote]
But who are you playing with?


----------



## Spoked Wheels (26 Nov 2013)

Perhaps a separate thread for result predictions would be a good idea. It would help people that are not into result predictions but have still an interest in posting on football matters.

I regularly check new posts and twice today I came to see if anybody had posted something about today's matches but I found new predictions only 

Only if it helps, personally I'm not too bothered one way or the other.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2013)

RRSODL said:


> Perhaps a separate thread for result predictions would be a good idea. It would help people that are not into result predictions but have still an interest in posting on football matters.
> 
> I regularly check new posts and twice today I came to see if anybody had posted something about today's matches but I found new predictions only
> 
> Only if it helps, personally I'm not too bothered one way or the other.




This has been mooted before. But will keep all the football in the one thread. It's only 6 or so posts so not many at all to work through.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2013)

It's a strange old thing the Champions league.
Basel doing the double over Chelsea. WTF is that about? Supposedly a team from a much lesser league.
OK Chelsea have still qualified for the next stage and I'll take that. But once again they played very poorly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's a strange old thing the Champions league.
> Basel doing the double over Chelsea. WTF is that about? Supposedly a team from a much lesser league.
> OK Chelsea have still qualified for the next stage and I'll take that. But once again they played very poorly.


I saw that and wondered about it. First time round, Basel played very well and maybe Chelsea underestimated them. I didn't watch tonight's match, but Chelsea wouldn't have underestimated them a second time, surely? I doubt that a journey to the borders of Switzerland is the most intimidating of outings, either.


----------



## Doseone (26 Nov 2013)

Basel brush aside many teams.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2013)

Doseone said:


> Basel brush aside many teams.




They do. It didn't help that Chelsea didn't even have one shot on goal.


----------



## RedRider (26 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They do. It didn't help that Chelsea didn't even have one shot on goal.


Is there any chance you can get Lukaku back? Any time before the next Merseyside derby will do, thanks.


----------



## Doseone (26 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They do. It didn't help that Chelsea didn't even have one shot on goal.


Good job done though, you're through to the next round.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2013)

RedRider said:


> Is there any chance you can get Lukaku back? Any time before the next Merseyside derby will do, thanks.



Lukaku is a Belgian Death Tank. Whoever signed off his loan move wants a quiet word with themselves.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Lukaku is a Belgian Death Tank. Whoever signed off his loan move wants a quiet word with themselves.




Agreed, but he did want to go and fair play to him for that. He's getting regular first team football which he wouldn't have done whilst at Chelsea. His day at the Blues will come though. He's getting some excellent experience whilst on loan so can come back a better player then if he was just sitting on the bench.
I am pretty sure he would have banged a couple in last night though,


----------



## mark st1 (27 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2791299, member: 1314"]Should Defoe have stayed in England?[/quote]

Didn't know he had ?? Tottingham a club in crisis if today's press are to be believed.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Didn't know he had ?? Tottingham a club in crisis if today's press are to be believed.




Off to Toronto in the MLS.
I heard a rumour today that AVB is getting the boot.....


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Nov 2013)

They are a sorry tale of how quickly the worm can turn: from 'I coulda bin a contender' to six-nil whipping boys in one easy transfer.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Off to Toronto in the MLS.
> I heard a rumour today that AVB is getting the boot.....



Didn't hear that about Defoe if he doesn't force a move in January though think he can kiss Brazil good bye next year. Never understood the AVB appointment in the first place. Maybe Moyes could be the next Spurts boss


----------



## wait4me (27 Nov 2013)

Please don't say that about AVB near a Norwich supporter, we have more than enough members of the "Hughton out" brigade already. They'll soon be suggesting him as our next manager.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

wait4me said:


> Please don't say that about AVB near a Norwich supporter, we have more than enough members of the "Hughton out" brigade already. They'll soon be suggesting him as our next manager.




Nope.. word is Mike Phelan has been approached to take over the job.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Nov 2013)

Champions League were avin a larf 

Oh and er Moyes in Moyes in


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Champions League were avin a larf
> 
> Oh and er Moyes in Moyes in


I watched up to 2 goals in on the turbo and somehow managed to think United were playing Bayern München rather than Bayer Leverkusen. I'd like to be able to put it down to the sweat in my eyes but I managed to get myself very confused before my brain kicked in...


----------



## Stephenite (27 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Champions League were avin a larf
> 
> Oh and er Moyes in Moyes in



Moyes IN.. alright.
After the draw with sociedad, and the game coming up at 'fortress' Leverkusen, we were potentially going to have an early shower! Great team selection by Moyes. Fair to friendly refereeing. And once the battlements were breached the wall came tumbling down... yes it did... yes it did... (go KC Lee!)


----------



## Stephenite (27 Nov 2013)

Doseone said:


> Basel brush aside many teams.


The chelsea defence had more holes in it than swiss cheese. Boom, boom.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Nov 2013)

Sketchy details but doesnt sound good 
http://news.sky.com/story/1174673/football-match-fixing-claims-six-arrested


----------



## Spoked Wheels (28 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Didn't hear that about Defoe if he doesn't force a move in January though think he can kiss Brazil good bye next year. Never understood the AVB appointment in the first place. Maybe Moyes could be the next Spurts boss


 I did hear that about Defoe. If true then I'd think money comes first to playing in the world cup.

I think people are being too quick to ask for AVB out. The club sold his best player and the new players must be giving more time. 

Moyes is not going anywhere. He will make a success of his job. We must give him time to fix the team as it's a poor team in comparison. There are a few players coming to and end that will need replacement. Other players didn't make the grade. That leaves us with maybe 6 players to build a new team.

What was evident to me last night, the strength of Man City squad is not as strong as people think. The gap between first team players and squad players is too big now. 
They play the most exciting football in the premiership. 
They need to hold on to Aguero,Silva and Negredo. It's not going to be easy next summer. Garcia, Lescot, the right back that played last night, the two central defenders are not good enough if Man City want to win the Champions League. They have some terrific players but they need more. 

As a Man Ute fan I'd like Aguero, Silva, Nasri and Yaya Toure. I guess Real Madrid and Barcelona would also love Aguero in their team..... best honest, hard working player. Never goes down unless he gets the legs chopped off.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Nov 2013)

bof said:


> Aston Villa v Sunderland 1-1
> Cardiff v Arsenal 1-0
> Norwich v Crystal Palace 1-1
> Newcastle v West Brom 0-1
> ...


 
Accumulator! £1!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Nov 2013)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Ow right sorry I didnt know it was recorded, Yes im in then! if thats ok?


Perfectly fine, welcome aboard! Once I've updated the spreadsheet, you'll appear with 23 points. At the end of each round, any player can nominate a team (the current teams are listed in the first column from A88) to be added to the list of PL teams already included. If you put some money aside at the beginning of the week you can award yourself cash prizes at the weekend.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (28 Nov 2013)

Sounds complicated


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2013)

Spurs are awful. This display against the mighty Tromso is woeful.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> Spurs are awful. This display against the mighty Tromso is woeful.




Good to hear....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2013)

I've only watched the first 10 mins because I got in late but it's a slush covered artificial turf so it's not good ball handling territory. It'd be unfair to judge ABV on tonight's performance. Though fair to judge him for last weekend's....


----------



## accountantpete (29 Nov 2013)

Kamikaze Squirrel alert!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/alan-knill-fan-squirrel-ban-2860931


----------



## Spartak (29 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nope.. word is Mike Phelan has been approached to take over the job.



Approached by who ??? Delia


----------



## Spartak (29 Nov 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Accumulator! £1!



You'd be very, very rich !!!
I'll paypal you 50p  we could go halfs


----------



## mark st1 (1 Dec 2013)

Jol given the boot by Fulham hardly a surprise. Going to miss his dulset tones on motd though.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2013)

Oh dear Arjen... better practice your knee slides..


----------



## mark st1 (1 Dec 2013)

Do you think we should just go for the full house from now on DM or stick to how it is ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Do you think we should just go for the full house from now on DM or stick to how it is ?


I've left it so it can grow gradually. But nobody's nominated a team for at least a month so I think it probably should stay with the original plan: it can get bigger as people want it to. With 8 teams playing next week (and a couple of difficult ones to call) we've possibly got enough to worry about and, after all, the non-nominated teams still come up in fixtures.

This depends on the players, though. I don't know other's views but I was offering a short time after the round finished for us to add one team at a time. 

Of course, if you want a full house you can nominate a team at the ref's whistle for the end of the last game and get a full house by spring.... 

The strangest thing about this that I didn't really anticipate was the negativity about the football predictions appearing on the football thread. For me, it's almost Corinthian-like: you can ''bet'' without any financial implications. 

Mind you, that Spartak has a knack for picking up more 3 pointers than anyone else. I can't think up any fair rule to give him a mechanical so that the peloton can reel him in.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Dec 2013)

I don't mind I think we could all have 100 results a week to choose from and Spartak would still get more with just the Prem to pick from lol.

Little side note though the fixtures you have listed are all mid week games being played this Tuesday & Wednesday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2013)

Good point @mark st1 - I was going to mention that the fixture list is a bit busier now the Champions' League are on their winter holidays but I forgot. So: _*the next matches are all on Wednesday evening*_


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2013)

So Jol has gone. It was only a matter of time after Muelensteen joined.
So who next is for the chop in the PL. 
Myself...Sam Allardyce, he was saved by his win over Fulham.

Over to the panel....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2013)

MarkF said:


> Can I have a go and what will I win?


Of course you can. And your prize will be a yellow football with a happy face printed on it. Here you are - 
(Is this a one off or shall I set the spreadsheet up with you on it? You'll start with 25 points.)


----------



## MarkF (2 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Of course you can. And your prize will be a yellow football with a happy face printed on it. Here you are -
> (Is this a one off or shall I set the spreadsheet up with you on it? You'll start with 25 points.)



Thank you. Would it be possible to start with 50 points?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2013)

MarkF said:


> Thank you. Would it be possible to start with 50 points?


I'll meet you half way. 50 half points, final offer. And this time I'm not giving your ball back. That'll teach you for kicking it back at us.


----------



## MarkF (2 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll meet you half way. 50 half points, final offer. And this time I'm not giving your ball back. That'll teach you for kicking it back at us.



Sounds a good deal to me. I'll take it.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So Jol has gone. It was only a matter of time after Muelensteen joined.
> So who next is for the chop in the PL.
> Myself...Sam Allardyce, he was saved by his win over Fulham.
> 
> Over to the panel....



In the EPL, my vote would be for Hughton. It was a surprise at the time, but punting him from Newcastle has looked like a rather good decision by Ashley. 

Allardyce would be a close second. Not sure he'd be bothered about losing his job in England though. It would give him a shot at glory with Real Madrid...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2013)

AndyRM said:


> In the EPL, my vote would be for Hughton. It was a surprise at the time, but punting him from Newcastle has looked like a rather good decision by Ashley.
> 
> Allardyce would be a close second. Not sure he'd be bothered about losing his job in England though. It would give him a shot at glory with Real Madrid...


Something makes me think that AVB still isn't safe at Spottenham Totspur. They may have got 2 against Man U this weekend, and sailed through the Europa League qualifying, but I don't think the story's over yet.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Something makes me think that AVB still isn't safe at Spottenham Totspur. They may have got 2 against Man U this weekend, and sailed through the Europa League qualifying, but I don't think the story's over yet.



Good call. I listened to a bit of 5 Live when cooking earlier, and the ominous suggestions were that he doesn't have many friends in English football; as well as that, there was scepticism that he'd done anything to deserve such high profile appointments. I find this a bit weird, especially considering his predecessor who has ruined clubs and is only half good at coming up with a sound bite.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Good call. I listened to a bit of 5 Live when cooking earlier, and the ominous suggestions were that he doesn't have many friends in English football; as well as that, there was scepticism that he'd done anything to deserve such high profile appointments. I find this a bit weird, especially considering his predecessor who has ruined clubs and is only half good at coming up with a sound bite.


You know, I hope we're both wrong. I like him, the team has lots of potential...


----------



## outlash (3 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So Jol has gone. It was only a matter of time after Muelensteen joined.
> So who next is for the chop in the PL.
> Myself...Sam Allardyce, he was saved by his win over Fulham.
> 
> Over to the panel....




Hughton is the obvious one, but I wouldn't be surprised of Mark Hughes goes at Stoke. They seem to be at best treading water.


Tony.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2013)

outlash said:


> Hughton is the obvious one, but I wouldn't be surprised of Mark Hughes goes at Stoke. They seem to be at best treading water.
> 
> 
> Tony.




It has to be between those three doesn't it. Though AVB is also spinning around in the rumour mill.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (3 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It has to be between those three doesn't it. Though AVB is also spinning around in the rumour mill.



My guess the rumours are part of some journalists agenda I think. Ash and Martin Samuel are not going to be happy until AVB gets the sack. 
Some journalists are real scumbags. Just a few months ago they were having a unbelievable go at Arsene Wenger. If you follow Piers Morgan on Tweeter you would know what I mean. He He slotted Wenger and Ramsay but now he would lick their ar*es after they go to the toilet. 
Some journalists write from the heart and they aren't paid to do so. They must remain independent and their views should "reflect the facts" - I know that honouring the facts is not something that comes natural to some newspaper writers but on this topic I don't think they are looking to sell papers, it's more like taking side with a club or even a region of the country. 

Sir Alex Ferguson was critised a lot for banning journalists but I now think he was about right. A journalist can run a campaign of half true stories and simply malicious comments to ruin a manager and yet with not a thought for the club, players,supporters, etc.

In AVB case, the cost to the club for getting the manager the sack can be huge. Money that could be better spent. What has he done wrong? Well they got turned over by City but they forget that the team lost their best player and they got new players instead. Every single player is a risk, regardless how expensive and good they are. We got Veron and others for lots of money and they just never made it for us. I for one never blamed Alex Ferguson for that. I bet AVB did not want to sell Bale so he shouldn't be blame for that. They have one more point than this time last season, etc. Yes,they have a few problems but the manager must be giving time and support.

The fact is that clubs that give time and support to managers are the clubs that either achieve more or at least stay away from trouble. On the other hand, some clubs don't do their homework an appoints managers that are a risk too high, Sunderland comes to mind, with Decanio and with Poyet.


----------



## wait4me (3 Dec 2013)

I think AVB is in the most danger of the chop. Not because of results but he is getting a bit lippy about people higher up the "food chain" at WHL.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Dec 2013)

Glad to see we out played WHU


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Dec 2013)

West Brom beat city? Norwich beating Liverpool. U crazy!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> West Brom beat city? Norwich beating Liverpool. U crazy!




It's turning out to be a very funny season so far.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's turning out to be a very funny season so far.


 
I hope not, ive but £10 on all the favourates, £1600 return.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> West Brom beat city? Norwich beating Liverpool. U crazy!



Bit like Hull beating Skiverpool and West Brom beating United at Old Trafford. What sort of numpty would predict that


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Bit like Hull beating Skiverpool and West Brom beating United at Old Trafford. What sort of numpty would predict that


 
Just crazy people, although theres a fine line between crazy a genius.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Dec 2013)

Sunderland are the strongest team in the PL.... holding everyone else up.
Sunderland 1- Chelsea 0


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Sunderland are the strongest team in the PL.... holding everyone else up.
> Sunderland 1- Chelsea 0




WE HAVE A MAD MAN IN THE HOUSE..NURSE!!!!!


----------



## Glow worm (4 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The predictions are easy, getting the teams to behave properly is far harder. Are you in for a one off or few a few, Glow worm?



A few if that's OK- cheers!


----------



## Glow worm (4 Dec 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> West Brom beat city? Norwich beating Liverpool. U crazy!



Yeah bit of a long shot with West Brom- I guess my idea is that Man City have been rather weak on the road recently and West Brom aren't bad at home.

The Liverpool Norwich thing is very much a case of my heart ruling my head!


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Dec 2013)

Everyone needs a challenge.... otherwise it gets boring.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2013)

Glow worm said:


> A few if that's OK- cheers!


That's fine. You start on 23 points and the spreadsheet's *here.*

As for City, they've been mighty at home and mouselike away. I have no idea how they'll get on tonight - I went for a sudden remembering to pack the right boots and how to play away....


----------



## wait4me (4 Dec 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Yeah bit of a long shot with West Brom- I guess my idea is that Man City have been rather weak on the road recently and West Brom aren't bad at home.
> 
> The Liverpool Norwich thing is very much a case of my heart ruling my head!


_I hope your heart is right! Sadly my head won the argument this time. _


----------



## Glow worm (4 Dec 2013)

wait4me said:


> _I hope your heart is right! Sadly my head won the argument this time. _



Well Sturridge is out- so all we need to do is keep Suarez and Gerrard quiet - what could possibly go wrong?!
Whatever happens I'll be listening to the commentary on R. Norfolk hoping for the best.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2013)

So, Sunderland have managed to square their game against Chelsea at 2 - 2. I really have no idea what's going on this year. Although, to be fair, I didn't know what was going on last year either.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, Sunderland have managed to square their game against Chelsea at 2 - 2. I really have no idea what's going on this year. Although, to be fair, I didn't know what was going on last year either.




Sorry.. you were saying?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry.. you were saying?


Ah yes! Back to normal. As you were everybody...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2013)

Match of the Day is going to have a glut of goals tonight. There are 28 already.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Dec 2013)

At least Moyes gets to see Everton finally win at Old Trafford


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2013)

All credit to Sunderland, though. Few of us expected them to get 3 goals against Chelsea.


----------



## RedRider (4 Dec 2013)

Better footballer than Dalglish. There. I've said it.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Dec 2013)

Glow worm said:


> all we need to do is keep Suarez and Gerrard quiet - what could possibly go wrong?!



At least only half of that cunning plan went wrong


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2013)

Glow worm said:


> At least only half of that cunning plan went wrong


I reckon I should have given the green colour to you not MarkF. If I don't remember to make you fluorescent green please remind me. He can have your light magenta.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2804994, member: 30090"]Suarez = Best striker in the EPL just now.[/quote]

FTFY.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Dec 2013)

£100 million bet Abramovic will bite your arm off at that price.


----------



## bof (5 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 33628
> 
> 
> bof 37 (sabbatical)


B*gg*r- filled it in and must have forgotten the post button.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2804994, member: 30090"]Suarez = Best striker in the world.

£100m price tag if Chelsea want him in Jan rather than Falcao.[/quote]

Bite your shoulder off for that amount...

_Damn.. beaten to it by the home counties glory hunter.._


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805243, member: 30090"]Are the biting jokes still funny? I don't think they were in the first place.[/quote]


Yes they are... so have another peanut.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805252, member: 30090"]Do you think that if Suarez was to go to Chelsea, his initiation would be based on how good his wife is in bed with JT? After all, the illustrious former England Captain has got form for this kind of thing...[/quote]


Or how good his father is at cocaine dealing..


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805269, member: 30090"]So, bearing in mind the above and what you've quoted. Is it not some rank hypocrisy taking the P out of THE best striker in the world?[/quote]


It's football banter Lee as you well know. All players are fair game, whether it's my team or others.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805281, member: 30090"]All I know is that for a club to throw a load of leeks everywhere when they win a European Cup is a bit stupid imo.[/quote]


Leeks? Celery dear boy, celery.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805297, member: 30090"]Sorry Ian - but you are wrong in this instance. I recall reading an article in the Indy at the time the residents of SW6 were a bit peeved at the area smelling of leeks (after the Chelsea mob had gone through) and were talking about bringing a case against the Chelsea administration. Celery does not smell of leeks dear boy - only leeks smell of leeks.[/quote]
One of my aunts, in her later years...let's not go there...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805297, member: 30090"]Sorry Ian - but you are wrong in this instance. I recall reading an article in the Indy at the time the residents of SW6 were a bit peeved at the area smelling of leeks (after the Chelsea mob had gone through) and were talking about bringing a case against the Chelsea administration. Celery does not smell of leeks dear boy - only leeks smell of leeks.[/quote]


Celery.. Celery.. trust me on this Lee.. I know.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805309, member: 30090"]Care for a source please? Because I can link my Indie article right now.[/quote]


The source is me and my mates buying bags of the bloody stuff over the many years from the supermarket.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Dec 2013)

I heard a rumour that the regulars in the Matthew Harding were confused as to why some Johnny come latelys were chucking celery not leeks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2013)

I'm a celeriac, get me out of here!


----------



## MarkF (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2804994, member: 30090"]Suarez = Best striker in the world.

£100m price tag if Chelsea want him in Jan rather than Falcao.[/quote]

A wonderful player, I'd like Suarez to honour his contract at Liverpool................right up until the last day, if only to see what pottymouth Rodgers comes out with.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Dec 2013)

At Norwich we just throw in towels!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Dec 2013)

Well glow worm we are next up at anfield,fifty years since we beat them up there....i'm dreading it tbh.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Dec 2013)

Never happen in Sunderland... you've got to win something first.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Dec 2013)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well glow worm we are next up at anfield,fifty years since we beat them up there....i'm dreading it tbh.



It has been a funny old season so far, so you never know. Suarez is pure class though.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805223, member: 30090"]FTFY[/quote]

Hoho. Very good. Suarez would just about scrape into my top 5 strikers just now.


----------



## Inertia (5 Dec 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Hoho. Very good. Suarez would just about scrape into my top 5 strikers just now.


sound a like an impressive list

He is a class act, I just wish he had more class


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2013)

Inertia said:


> sound a like an impressive list
> 
> He is a class act, I just wish he had more class



Zlatan
Lewandowski
Costa
Aguero
Cavani

Sorry Suarez, no room at the inn.


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2013)

Glow worm said:


> At Norwich we just throw in towels!



.... and the occasional 'drunken' Delia ..... Lets be having you !!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2013)

Spartak said:


> .... and the occasional 'drunken' Delia ..... Lets be having you !!!




Classic LOL.. Bless her.. WHERE ARE YOU? C'MON!!!


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Dec 2013)

You can go off some people...


----------



## Doseone (6 Dec 2013)

World Cup Draw - I hope we (England) get a right tough group. I'd rather we play some proper teams so we can see where we are than limp out in a relatively easy group.

I'd love to see Belgium do well, they must have one of the most exciting teams in the draw.


----------



## MarkF (6 Dec 2013)

Not a bad group.

Italy - A draw or loss
Uruguay - Loss. England will go with two big lumps at the back and Cavani & Suarez will run riot.
Costa Rica - Win

4 points max.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Dec 2013)

Doseone said:


> World Cup Draw - I hope we (England) get a right tough group. I'd rather we play some proper teams so we can see where we are than limp out in a relatively easy group.
> 
> I'd love to see Belgium do well, they must have one of the most exciting teams in the draw.



Uraguay Italy and Costa Rica for the English.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2013)

I know we're cráp but how good are Italy these days?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> I know we're cráp but how good are Italy these days?



Hit and miss usually good defenceivly but as you say we are crap doesn't look like the car flags will be out for long put it that way,


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> I know we're cráp but how good are Italy these days?



Balotelli's Revenge


----------



## Brandane (6 Dec 2013)

Never mind Italy and Uruguay; beware of Costa Rica. They are the team who were no hopers after reaching the world cup finals in Italy, 1990. They began by beating the mighty Scotland, then went on to lose narrowly to Brazil, before victory over Sweden took them to the next stage.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> I know we're cráp but how good are Italy these days?



Depends on the majesty of Pirlo's beard. 

Tough group for England. 'Mon Bosnia!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2013)

bof said:


> Phew remembered just in time


And I was too knackered last night to remember to send a reminder PM for those who'd not entered. I managed to sleep for 11 hours!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2013)

Blimey.. everyone who has predictions has a ManUtd win..inc me... C'mon Geordies....


----------



## AndyRM (7 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey.. everyone who has predictions has a ManUtd win..inc me... C'mon Geordies....



Unbelievable Jeff!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2013)

Deary me! There are going to be a lot of murmurings in Trafford Towers. I haven't seen the match but it's looking like Moyes has lost the team.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Dec 2013)

Seems Fergie was under rated. shoot season so far to many draws lucky to make Europa league at this rate.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Deary me! There are going to be a lot of murmurings in Trafford Towers. I haven't seen the match but it's looking like Moyes has lost the team.





The team has been pretty mundane for years, and Moyes has to work with that. Old rednose was a very good manager and got the best out of them. The team need to stand up and be counted and start playing for their new boss.
It's only 15 games in and anyone who calls for Moyes head is being a bit dense imo.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Dec 2013)

What a really weird season this is, and Palace win bring on Chelsea! Chamakh was doing a pretty good impression of Berkampeske lay offs


----------



## mark st1 (7 Dec 2013)

Strange season indeed still at least motd is worth watching every time now. Makes having to sit through the x-factor bearable !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2809635, member: 30090"]I think Moyes head on a Pike outside the Shankly Gates would look pretty cool imvho. [/quote]

Leave him where he is, he is doing a fantastic job


----------



## MarkF (7 Dec 2013)

He said they are in a "Transitional period", big mistake, they have been through several "transitional periods" since the early 1990's, it didn't stop them winning titles till he pitched up. What transition anyway? What important players did last seasons runaway champions lose in the close season?

He did a great job at Everton, so good that that they should have been doing better in his final years (if that makes sense), he is a saftety first merchant, a "keep it tight" guy, a "margins" man, risk averse. He is totally the wrong man for OT, proven by splashing £27.5 on a leaden footed lump, a break up man. But long may he stay there, for he is providing much merriment for a lot of people.


----------



## MarkF (7 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> What a really weird season this is, and Palace win bring on Chelsea! Chamakh was doing a pretty good impression of Berkampeske lay offs



He played well the other might too, t'was a finish of mucho coolio today.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (7 Dec 2013)

Long may this Transitional period continue.I hate seeing the same team win it season after season like Liverpool did in the 1980's.


----------



## MarkF (7 Dec 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Long may this Transitional period continue.I hate seeing the same team win it season after season like Liverpool did in the 1980's.



I agree, I certainly wouldn't want a return to those days.......................Liverpool winning. I'd like Arsenal to win it, I think they will, it would be nice to see a fundamentally decent man who employs joyous footballers in an aesthetically pleasing system, come out right on top.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Dec 2013)

I loved the Manure fan who just called 606 to say he was at the game and spent most of it watching Fergie in the director's box and his shocked reaction to the shambles on the pitch. The fan must have bloody good eyesight as Fergie has been in Aberdeen today!

Hats off to Newcastle though- that was a cracking result.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (7 Dec 2013)

Oooer,Stoke City v Chelski first win for Stoke since 1975 against Chelski,Marvellous.


----------



## PaulB (8 Dec 2013)

Football's great at the moment and with my usual sure-touch, this happens to be the year I've given up going so I can't say too much about things! I am an all-or-nothing kind of person so I either go to EVERY game - which I had done for over 30 years - or none at all; I can't abide those Commodore fans (you know, once, twice, three times a season) as in no way can they, or the goggle-boxers regard themselves as 'supporters'. However, I will say I like what Arsenal are doing, I like what Rodgers is doing and I like what Mr. Moyes is doing. I also very much like what Burnley are doing on their limited funds and was particularly impressed by Fort William's comeback yesterday to turn a 4-1 deficit into a 4-4 draw! Excellent stuff. And since my tickets are still owned by me but on a year-long loan, my flabber would not be very ghasted should I find myself in old familiar surroundings next season!


----------



## Twelve Spokes (8 Dec 2013)

Personally,I like the job Sam Allardyce is doing,also.


----------



## Zofo (8 Dec 2013)

Zofo said:


> You think?!........no way. Soon as they lose a couple on the bounce the chants will start " We want Fergie!....."



I'm still standing by my words ! he' ll be gone by January


----------



## Twelve Spokes (8 Dec 2013)

Not looking good for Arsenal at the moment.


----------



## Spartak (9 Dec 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Not looking good for Arsenal at the moment.



???

5 points clear at top of Premier League !


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2013)

Spartak said:


> ???
> 
> 5 points clear at top of Premier League !



I think he was referring to that point in the game have to say Everton looked amazing yesterday that Barcley is a proper talent. Passed the Gooners off the park for large parts of the game could be a dark horse this season.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (9 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I think he was referring to that point in the game have to say Everton looked amazing yesterday that Barcley is a proper talent. Passed the Gooners off the park for large parts of the game could be a dark horse this season.



Got to agree,Everton played brilliant,esp in the first half.I was well impressed.That Barcelona lad,amazing goal.Then again Arsenal were unlucky last gasp.


----------



## i hate hills (10 Dec 2013)

Big match up here tonight.... Sky seem to have missed it though.....Scottish Cup 4th round replay between THE mighty Brechin City and the cousin marryers from Forfar. First game was a bit tasty with 2 off from Forfar and 1 off for City. Not that confident going into this esp being away from home. We have to win as i work in the bin raking washing stealing every 3rd handshakes a spaver conection place. As you can imagine i have taken a fair amount of stick this week....come on City!!!!!!


----------



## craigwend (10 Dec 2013)

We wuz robbed http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25305277

Top Tip for you 'forecasters' - 'In Bruce we trust'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2013)

Ok, the predictors have now grown up enough to have their own thread. So from now on, new predictions to *The Football Predictions Thread* if you please. I'll get a PM out to players but I'll keep an eye on here for stray predictions for a while.


----------



## i hate hills (11 Dec 2013)

Beaten on pens by the cousin marryers from Forfar was hard to take but not as hard as having to go into work today in ........Forfar.


----------



## Brandane (11 Dec 2013)

Celtic.... pfffffffft .

BTW, I am not a fan of the other mob either. FTOF .


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2013)

Brandane said:


> Celtic.... pfffffffft .
> 
> BTW, I am not a fan of the other mob either. FTOF .




That's what happens when you play week in week out in a totally uncompetitive league.


----------



## Brandane (11 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That's what happens when you play week in week out in a totally uncompetitive league.


Exactly. Big fish in a very small pond, especially now that Rangers are elsewhere. They (Celtic) beat Motherwell, one of the stronger SPL teams, 5-0 on Friday, then get a complete doing from Barca (minus Messi and Fabregas) tonight. The Scottish league was never particularly good, but now it is farcical.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (13 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This has been mooted before. But will keep all the football in the one thread. It's only 6 or so posts so not many at all to work through.



I've seen the new thread dedicated to football predictions and it is great to keep them separated. It was the correct thing to do. People that want to read about football but not interested in predictions can do so now and not waste their time, specially from a mobile phone.

Excellent news :


----------



## AndyRM (13 Dec 2013)

Brandane said:


> Exactly. Big fish in a very small pond, especially now that Rangers are elsewhere. They (Celtic) beat Motherwell, one of the stronger SPL teams, 5-0 on Friday, then get a complete doing from Barca (minus Messi and Fabregas) tonight. The Scottish league was never particularly good, but now it is farcical.



Are you Albert Ferrer in disguise? 

Barcelona would have humped any team the way they were playing on Wednesday.

Celtic, and possibly Sevco, will eventually f*ck off to the European Super League (or whatever they end up calling it). That will be a glorious day for fans as we'll have a properly competitive league. Journalists will be gutted, as they'll actually have to do some research into Scottish football without being able to spaff all over the Old Firm, whilst ignoring the rest of what's actually a decent league.


----------



## MarkF (13 Dec 2013)

Celtic are doing fine, better, what players want is trophies, money & CL footie, Celtic can offer it just like Benfica do.

I disagree with Andy though, Celtic & Rangers will never play In a future super league, they are too divisive, they'd split other clubs support and pitch fan against fan. It'll never happen. They've managed to do this already with Dutch, German & Spanish teams aligning themselves with one or the other.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2013)

I think we can be reasonably sure which game MotD will be showing first tonight!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2013)

And the real Manchester pull the proverbial hat out of the bag... is this the annual downfall of the Arse?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And the real Manchester pull the proverbial hat out of the bag... is this the annual downfall of the Arse?


So far it's just a minor sneeze for Arsenal. Let's see whether it develops into a full-scale cold....


----------



## postman (14 Dec 2013)

What a game,fab as a neutral.Who would have thought all those goals.Well done both teams.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2013)

The Baggies have sacked Steve Clarke ? Bit of a strange one IMO.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So far it's just a minor sneeze for Arsenal. Let's see whether it develops into a full-scale cold....



Hope it's maleria personally ! A smug Wenger is not something I enjoy. Looking forward to MOTD though


----------



## Inertia (14 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> The Baggies have sacked Steve Clarke ? Bit of a strange one IMO.


I know they haven't done well in the last few games but I rated him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Hope it's maleria personally ! A smug Wenger is not something I enjoy. Looking forward to MOTD though


A smug Arsène is someone we haven't seen for a few years.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A smug Arsène is someone we haven't seen for a few years.



That's ok he hasn't seen anything for years lol


----------



## Inertia (15 Dec 2013)

*Alex Ferguson to be given BBC award*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/sports-personality/25362077

Kind of ironic given how much he loves the BBC, maybe its the only way they could get him to speak to them.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> The Baggies have sacked Steve Clarke ? Bit of a strange one IMO.




A wholey ridiculous and short sighted decision


----------



## accountantpete (15 Dec 2013)

AVB will be lucky to make it past Monday evening after a 0 - 5 stuffing.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2013)

A great weekend for the North London PL teams...


----------



## Spoked Wheels (16 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A great weekend for the North London PL teams...


I'm afraid so.

Since my team, Man Ute, won't be able to do it for a while, I wish City puts a few past Chelsea  but I expect Mourigno to play there with all 11 players hanging like bats from the goal post


----------



## accountantpete (16 Dec 2013)

accountantpete said:


> AVB will be lucky to make it past Monday evening after a 0 - 5 stuffing.



He's gone,


----------



## mark st1 (16 Dec 2013)

Pity the fool who takes that job a dis jointed team with to many new faces to try and fit in. They were appalling yesterday.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Pity the fool who takes that job a dis jointed team with to many new faces to try and fit in. They were appalling yesterday.




Indeed.. relegation material.
Thing is AVB was out of his depth, like he was at Chelsea. Last season Bale saved his and their skin a good few times. And trying to get all those new players to gel. Nah.. was never going to work.


----------



## MarkF (16 Dec 2013)

Spurs did well to get the Bale fee, but now they have lost their match winner and squandered the fee, heads should roll, that never ever works, they had a good squad when Bale left, that they just have a bigger good squad. Scott Parker holding and Huddelstone playing would be a better combo than anything they have!


----------



## mark st1 (16 Dec 2013)

MarkF said:


> Spurs did well to get the Bale fee, but now they have lost their match winner and squandered the fee, heads should roll, that never ever works, they had a good squad when Bale left, that they just have a bigger good squad. Scott Parker holding and Huddelstone playing would be a better combo than anything they have!



Disagree a bit they bought some quality players at some very good prices in today's market. Soldado Paulhino Erikkson on paper they have some excellent attacking players. However as you and others have mentioned the amount of other new players bought in at once mixed in with the old players never going to work. Also Lloris massively over rated IMO he needs to concentrate on goalkeeping more and not trying to be a centre back !


----------



## mark st1 (16 Dec 2013)

Hoddle and Di Mateo being mentioned as early candidates. Thought they would have learnt to no mix with anymore Chelsea rejects


----------



## accountantpete (16 Dec 2013)

Come back 'Arry, all is forgiven?


----------



## dan_bo (16 Dec 2013)

This is quite funny. 

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...riously-snubs-suarez-handshake-163503105.html


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Hoddle and Di Mateo being mentioned as early candidates. Thought they would have learnt to no mix with anymore Chelsea rejects


Not Di Canio then?


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2013)

Who?


----------



## mark st1 (16 Dec 2013)

Bound to be a foreign appointment maybe Big Ron might come in and sit in the away dugout


----------



## accountantpete (16 Dec 2013)

How about this guy?

*Christian Jürgen Gross* (born 14 August 1954 in Zürich) is a Swiss professional football manager and former footballer, currently a free agent.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Dec 2013)

Lol "this is my travel card I came on the underground coz I'm a man of the people"

No mate you came on the underground because nobody knows you from Adam ! Chump


----------



## mark st1 (17 Dec 2013)

Zenit v
Dortmund

Galatasaray v
Chelsea

Olympiacos v
Man United

Milan v
Atlético Madrid

Bayer v
Paris SG

Schalke 04 v
Real Madrid

Man City v
Barcelona

Arsenal v
Bayern Munich

What do we reckon then ? Man shitty Barcalona can't wait for that personally.


----------



## Beebo (17 Dec 2013)

Bet you cant name the current top three longest serving managers in the Prem?
Wenger
Pardew
Allardyce
Test the guys in your office, no one I work with got it right.


----------



## musa (18 Dec 2013)

Who would have thought it? The Ki to Chelsea's problems.


----------



## musa (18 Dec 2013)

Guess the difference between the managers. Wenger 16years to pardew 3/4 years haha


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2013)

Beebo said:


> Bet you cant name the current top three longest serving managers in the Prem?
> Wenger
> Pardew
> Allardyce
> Test the guys in your office, no one I work with got it right.



Really? Do you work with folk who don't know much about football in England?!

Somewhat embarrassingly, I only got 2/3 for the same question about Scotland's top flight. I'll need to move back so I can brush up.


----------



## User482 (19 Dec 2013)

Can we play Spurs every week? Pretty please?


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Dec 2013)

accountantpete said:


> Come back 'Arry, all is forgiven?


Donchoo dare! 'arry's busy taking us back to the Big Boys playground, so we can have the crap kicked out of us by Man City, Arsenal, Man U, Chelsea, Liverpool, etc etc. Not Spurs. Even we can take Spurs.


----------



## accountantpete (19 Dec 2013)

AVB to The Baggies? - no danger of them buying £30m players that the manager doesn't fancy!


----------



## thom (19 Dec 2013)

User482 said:


> Can we play Spurs every week? Pretty please?


get stuffed


----------



## Beebo (20 Dec 2013)

Cardiff City, what a joke.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25457024
Resign or I'll sack you!
Well what would you do?
In this situation I have no problem with the manager waiting to get sacked so he can take the pay out. I'm not lawyer, but he also has a pretty good case for constructive dismissal.


----------



## wait4me (20 Dec 2013)

dan_bo said:


> This is quite funny.
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...riously-snubs-suarez-handshake-163503105.html


Is she available to come to Norwich on 19th April?


----------



## wait4me (20 Dec 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Donchoo dare! 'arry's busy taking us back to the Big Boys playground, so we can have the crap kicked out of us by Man City, Arsenal, Man U, Chelsea, Liverpool, etc etc. Not Spurs. Even we can take Spurs.


You're having a larff...you couldn't take a corner


----------



## Agent Hilda (21 Dec 2013)

Off to the New Den for a fight with the Boro' fans. What larks! Full match report to follow. Yours as ever, Agent H x


----------



## mark st1 (21 Dec 2013)

Agent Hilda said:


> Off to the New Den for a fight with the Boro' fans. What larks! Full match report to follow. Yours as ever, Agent H x



All Up


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Dec 2013)

Agent Hilda said:


> Off to the New Den for a fight with the Boro' fans. What larks! Full match report to follow. Yours as ever, Agent H x


haircut - check
brogues - check
Paul Smith parka - check
blonde - check


----------



## mark st1 (21 Dec 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> haircut - check
> brogues - check
> Paul Smith parka - check
> blonde - check



Kosh,Shank,Brass Knuckles,Broken bottle,Razor blades glued to a 2 pence piece ? all exempt from the dangerous articles list at The New Den.


----------



## Agent Hilda (21 Dec 2013)

Half time match shows potential plus learnt new club song which goes No one likes us We don't care and am only person in The Den mostly wearing Agnes B


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2013)

So Spurtz have given Tim Sherwood the job until the end of the season. WTF is Levy thinking. Does he really think an untried, untested former player can do better then someone who has actually done the job (and won trophies) before. OK, AVB wasn't great, but he was the best manager they have had in many a year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So Spurtz have given Tim Sherwood the job until the end of the season. WTF is Levy thinking. Does he really think an untried, untested former player can do better then someone who has actually done the job (and won trophies) before. OK, AVB wasn't great, but he was the best manager they have had in many a year.


Got to agree there.


----------



## Inertia (23 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So Spurtz have given Tim Sherwood the job until the end of the season. WTF is Levy thinking. Does he really think an untried, untested former player can do better then someone who has actually done the job (and won trophies) before. OK, AVB wasn't great, but he was the best manager they have had in many a year.


Agreed, football has long since lost the plot, he panicked and sacked AVB with no plan for what to do next. This is where Spurs are now, they sack at the drop of a hat and now have that reputation. Harry Rednapp should still be there and I don't see how anyone could do better than he did and it STILL didn't save him. Any manager with any dignity wont touch the job so they have to make do with Tim Sherwood who has nothing to lose and something to gain and who they can get rid of as soon as anyone better comes along.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2013)

And it's a crying shame because they've been a team with a touch of flair for a good while. That flair doesn't mean they'll win, of course. But they'll never win anything big like this.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Dec 2013)

Is this the same Tim Sherwood that said in a live interview after Sundays game that he was only interested in the job long term. And didn't want to just keep the seat warm for a high profile manager to come in ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Is this the same Tim Sherwood that said in a live interview after Sundays game that he was only interested in the job long term. And didn't want to just keep the seat warm for a high profile manager to come in ?


I didn't know he'd said that, but who wants a sacking at Santa time?


----------



## Inertia (23 Dec 2013)

Seems to be the new way straight to managing in the prem, forget working your way up the minor leagues, join the coaching staff of a sack happy team.


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Is this the same Tim Sherwood that said in a live interview after Sundays game that he was only interested in the job long term. And didn't want to just keep the seat warm for a high profile manager to come in ?


18 month contract innit?
Still a crap decision by Levy but what else would you expect from that egotistical idiot


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2013)

Inertia said:


> Seems to be the new way straight to managing in the prem, forget working your way up the minor leagues, join the coaching staff of a sack happy team.


It is a bit like that, isn't it? But as it's also who's-head-is-highest-above-the-parapet territory it can only work for a couple of months.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> 18 month contract innit?
> Still a crap decision by Levy but what else would you expect from that egotistical idiot



Your right i was on my phone on the way home from being forcefully dragged round Tesco's  I miss read what Ian wrote. I just heard on the radio that it was a contract till the end of next season and thought D'oh . Hope he does well young English manager seems a nice bloke. Just wondering how many more managerial mistakes Levy will be allowed to make ?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Is this the same Tim Sherwood that said in a live interview after Sundays game that he was only interested in the job long term. And didn't want to just keep the seat warm for a high profile manager to come in ?


it's an interesting choice. They've tried the high-profile manager and now they're going for the hands-on coach - a coach that Levy will know a bit about. And, moreover, a coach who can uncork the undoubted talent that is Adebayor

(*Sherwood's grandfather was my great uncle Fred, so I'm biased)
(*Sherwood is also a lifetime Gooner, so make of that what you will)


----------



## Twelve Spokes (24 Dec 2013)

It's going to end in tears.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (24 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So Spurtz have given Tim Sherwood the job until the end of the season. WTF is Levy thinking. Does he really think an untried, untested former player can do better then someone who has actually done the job (and won trophies) before. OK, AVB wasn't great, but he was the best manager they have had in many a year.


I agree. He lost a couple of matches by s high score by he was trying to find his best team. Levy sold their best player and bought 7 players, 4 of them were not recommended by AVB. 
Spurs are a selling club and their business model obviously is making money but Levy cannot expect success overnight everytime he sells key players and managers have to start again.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So Spurtz have given Tim Sherwood the job until the end of the season. WTF is Levy thinking. Does he really think an untried, untested former player can do better then someone who has actually done the job (and won trophies) before. OK, AVB wasn't great, but he was the best manager they have had in many a year.


You mean... like Alan Shearer .... it won't take long.


----------



## accountantpete (24 Dec 2013)

What I can't get my head around is the fact that Franco Baldini was recommended to the club by AVB. He then seems to have gone against the wishes of AVB by recommending the signing of at least 4 players who had been rejected by other clubs as not being Premiership material.

It's a funny way of expressing gratitude.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Dec 2013)

accountantpete said:


> What I can't get my head around is the fact that Franco Baldini was recommended to the club by AVB. He then seems to have gone against the wishes of AVB by recommending the signing of at least 4 players who had been rejected by other clubs as not being Premiership material.
> 
> It's a funny way of expressing gratitude.



There aint no friends in football


----------



## mark st1 (26 Dec 2013)

Nice to see Utd's defense have entered into the spirit of the panto season


----------



## Twelve Spokes (26 Dec 2013)

Not convinced that they have lost yet though.Ooops 2-2 good match...


----------



## mark st1 (26 Dec 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Not convinced that they have lost yet though.Ooops 2-2 good match...



Didnt say they had lost yet but the defending for both goals conceded was shoot.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (26 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Didnt say they had lost yet but the defending for both goals conceded was s***.



Wasn't accusing you mate.Do you think that Man Utd need a few new centre backs?


----------



## mark st1 (26 Dec 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Wasn't accusing you mate.Do you think that Man Utd need a few new centre backs?



Yes i do but id say an attacking midfielder is the main priority.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2013)

Inevitable that Hull wouldn't hold on, the splitters.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2013)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HOLD ON WEST HAM!!!

Edit: SEE.. you can't trust the Shammers to do anything right.. loosers!


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2013)

Ian, Ian, so much anger  - you should support Spurs. We expect nothing and are rarely disappointed


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2013)

That will teach you West Ham.. thanks to Fulham you are now in the relegation zone... good.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Dec 2013)

Grrrrr..... effiing Fulham grrr...sigh ...mutter ....grumble !


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Dec 2013)

Once arsenal equalized we just rolled over as usual.....19th


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Dec 2013)

Persoanlly speaking quite happy that the West Sham Ham got done over, Palace out of the relegation zone, what a strike by Dwight Gayle last minute - EAGLES!

Big Sam, Malkay, and Chris Hughton to be gone by the new year I reckon, this is a mad league. Southampton in 9th look reasonably safe any one below at the moment are relegation candidates still.


----------



## accountantpete (27 Dec 2013)

R.I.P. Wayne Harrison 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-25526130

He was regarded by quite a few older players as being future World Class in training but it never quite happened - very sad.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2013)

Cardiff and Malky Mackay have parted company. Feel for the bloke that Vincent Tan is a complete bell end.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Dec 2013)

Would be nice.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/could-real-madrid-forced-sell-2950882


----------



## craigwend (28 Dec 2013)

:)      












http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25474691


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2013)

Has It?


----------



## mark st1 (29 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Has It?



Thought they were runaway title winners this time last week ?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thought they were runaway title winners this time last week ?




2 PL defeats in a row...

The top of the league is so very tight at the moment.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Dec 2013)

Makes for good viewing imo. Loving the special ones post match interview. Thought he and his lap dog Rodgers were mates


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2013)

Spurs and Brighton both won on the same day - as rare as a total eclipse of uranus


----------



## mark st1 (30 Dec 2013)

Good to see Ray Wilkins back in the game.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...teen-seeks-helping-hand-Hull-City-defeat.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Good to see Ray Wilkins back in the game.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...teen-seeks-helping-hand-Hull-City-defeat.html


Good luck to him but I fear for Fulham. They're looking like a lost team and that thug Riether should never have been given a game. He's nowt to do with Fulham and he's nowt to do with any good that has come to Fulham recently. Not that there has been any good coming to them recently.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Good to see Ray Wilkins back in the game.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...teen-seeks-helping-hand-Hull-City-defeat.html




Great.. right angle Ray... sideways pass....sideways pass.. back to keeper... hump it forward.. side ways pass..sideways pass... back to keeper...hump it forward.. etc etc


----------



## Haitch (30 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Great.. right angle Ray... sideways pass....sideways pass.. back to keeper... hump it forward.. side ways pass..sideways pass... back to keeper...hump it forward.. etc etc



Weren't those all skills Crabbie picked up at Man Utd?


----------



## accountantpete (30 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Great.. right angle Ray... sideways pass....sideways pass.. back to keeper... hump it forward.. side ways pass..sideways pass... back to keeper...hump it forward.. etc etc



Got dragged to an Everton V QPR game once - keeper clears the ball to half-way and R Wilkins esq takes the ball on outstretched left peg (waist height) and instantaneously transfers to right peg.

Fantastic bit of skill that still lives on in the memory 25 years on.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Great.. right angle Ray... sideways pass....sideways pass.. back to keeper... hump it forward.. side ways pass..sideways pass... back to keeper...hump it forward.. etc etc



You misunderstand me my friend i said good to see him back in football i think he seems like a nice genuine bloke i may be wrong but that's the way he come across in his punditry. I'm not upset that he isn't at my club though


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> You misunderstand me my friend i said good to see him back in football i think he seems like a nice genuine bloke i may be wrong but that's the way he come across in his punditry. I'm not upset that he isn't at my club though




Yes I agree. Nice bloke.. but jeez his tactics........


----------



## mark st1 (30 Dec 2013)

Anyway have just spent the evening in the bath (and its not even still Christmas Day) And listening to Talksport who were discussing the return of standing areas eventually all throughout English Football Grounds. Good idea or not ? Have found this about it but there is quite a lot on Google about it atm.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/28/standing-championship-football-league

Looks like the sort of thing they want to bring in.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

It's a great idea. I hate sitting at football matches and becuase of all seating the grounds have now just become soulless venues because of it.
I have been to many games in Germany, especially Hamburg (57000 for league games). Their standing section is brilliant, well marshaled and laid out.
If the PL was to follow the Bundesleague's example it could be done.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's a great idea. I hate sitting at football matches and becuase of all seating the grounds have now just become soulless venues because of it.
> I have been to many games in Germany, especially Hamburg (57000 for league games). Their standing section is brilliant, well marshaled and laid out.
> If the PL was to follow the Bundesleague's example it could be done.


I'm in two minds over this. ''Not broke, don't fix'' it versus ''why not?'' I'm a bit ''Well marshalled, not a problem'' against a slight feeling that the Germans follow rules by the letter more that the Brits do. A generalisation, of course, I know.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's a great idea. I hate sitting at football matches and becuase of all seating the grounds have now just become soulless venues because of it.
> I have been to many games in Germany, especially Hamburg (57000 for league games). Their standing section is brilliant, well marshaled and laid out.
> If the PL was to follow the Bundesleague's example it could be done.



Exactly. The phone in was very pro the idea but the general consensus was it goes on all ready especially travelling fans, And stewards turn a blind eye as it would be a case of throw one out throw them all out. That seems like a pretty poor excuse to me though and is typical of if we turn a blind eye it isnt really happening sort of attitude. I can only see it being a positive and being given a choice to sand or sit (which was one of the topics) will also bring in more revenue for the clubs and get more people going through the gates which can only be a plus in the long run imo.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm in two minds over this. ''Not broke, don't fix'' it versus ''why not?'' I'm a bit ''Well marshalled, not a problem'' against a slight feeling that the Germans follow rules by the letter more that the Brits do. A generalisation, of course, I know.




But it is broke.. hence my soulless venues comment.
Seating causes tension between those who want to sit all game and those that want to stand. I have seen fights that break out over seating/standing fans.
Myself, during heightened excitement during a game, I just can't help but stand up and near everyone does the same. Then you start hearing the 'sit down' shouts. These days some people treat going to football like a trip to the theatre. They sit there and expect to be entertained. 

Having terracing also means that once again you could go with your mates to a match and stand together rather then a seat here, couple of seats there, one over there etc. If you are standing next to a pillock then you can move. When seated you can be stuck with a pillock for a couple oh hours which is a right pain.

Don't get me wrong about German football being well marshaled. It has to be because German fans are just like English fans, and in fact like fans the world over. They need to be marshaled because if not they there can be cause for trouble.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2013)

Tallest man wins then. Shorter men, women and children....


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tallest man wins then. Shorter men, women and children....




It naturally works out. As it does if you are at a music concert.
You find your place, and if you don't like it you can shuffle about until you do find a view. Football fans used to be very helpful and accommodating to others in standing sections.

At the end of the day, they are not talking about whole grounds returning to standing. Just a section. So you choose to stand then you makes your choice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It naturally works out. As it does if you are at a music concert.
> You find your place, and if you don't like it you can shuffle about until you do find a view. Football fans used to be very helpful and accommodating to others in standing sections.
> 
> At the end of the day, they are not talking about whole grounds returning to standing. Just a section. So you choose to stand then you makes your choice.


Fair enough, but it still won't help the shorties. Shuffling around is limited at most football grounds.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fair enough, but it still won't help the shorties. Shuffling around is limited at most football grounds.



Agreed its a pain in the rear ive taken my lad and dread the "Dad i need a wee" and there is 25 seats either side of us and your shuffling past people with tea coffee pies etc etc. The system they want to introduce will give alot more free space to move around which is also another plus i think.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fair enough, but it still won't help the shorties. Shuffling around is limited at most football grounds.




But not in terracing.
Hamburg terracing is for 10,000 people behind one of the goals.
I found plenty of room to watch matches comfortable and as I said, I am a shortarse.

Remember, when clubs in the England did have terracing, numbers were unregulated. They stuffed in as many people as they could. Modern standing terracing in Europe is regulated with maximum numbers with plenty of room per person.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2013)

No big problem with it, just a care about the smaller people getting a look in. If it's well managed, not a problem.

(Incidentally, it's been a while since I've noticed a non predictionista on this thread. Unwittingly, we seem to have taken over 2 threads!)


----------



## RedRider (30 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It naturally works out. As it does if you are at a music concert.
> You find your place, and if you don't like it you can shuffle about until you do find a view. *Football fans used to be very helpful and accommodating to others in standing sections*.


"Here's my pocket, have a p**s."

I'd love to see standing back. It has the potential to lower prices and get a better mix into grounds and the atmosphere would improve no doubt. How exactly does it work in Germany? I've been in the Westfalenstadien but only for a European game when the temporary seats were in place. Like DM I have qualms. I can still see sections becoming overcrowded, can we trust in proper crowd control from street to stand? Would people become lax overtime?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2013)

RedRider said:


> "Here's my pocket, have a p**s."
> 
> I'd love to see standing back. It has the potential to lower prices and get a better mix into grounds and the atmosphere would improve no doubt. How exactly does it work in Germany? I've been in the Westfalenstadien but only for a European game when the temporary seats were in place. Like DM I have qualms. I can still see sections becoming overcrowded, can we trust in proper crowd control from street to stand? Would people become lax overtime?




Here's my pocket, have a piss.. yup that happened and a whole lot more BESIDES.
But more often then not terracing was a very good experience.

Most of the tickets for terracing at Hamburg and Dortmund are season tickets with some pre-sold tickets. There is a zero policy in regards to bad behavior in German football stadiums. With the majority of police on duty outside the ground all looking like they are out of Robocop.

However, German football fans are treated fairly like the clubs unlike the cash cows that English clubs seem to treat the fans. You are even allowed to take a drink into the stands with you (You hire a plastic beer mug for €1.50, they usually get left behind and kids pick them up to claim the money back).

In regards to cheaper ticket prices, I very much doubt that would happen. English clubs would once again look at milking the fans rather then helping and welcoming the fans. The Hamburg terrace has room for 10,000 which can be changed to 5,000 seating for European matches. That's a whole lot of difference in income.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2014)

Another shoot performance a great way to start the New Year. How is Cleverly a Premiership player he would look out of his depth in any top 10 Championship club. Januzaj although going to be a talent needs to cut out that diving asap. And how Lloris the sweeper stayed on the pitch is any ones guess. Get your chequebook out Moyes and sooner rather than later would be better for your future prospects.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2014)

mark st1 said:


> Another s*** performance a great way to start the New Year. How is Cleverly a Premiership player he would look out of his depth in any top 10 Championship club. Januzaj although going to be a talent needs to cut out that diving asap. And how Lloris the sweeper stayed on the pitch is any ones guess. Get your chequebook out Moyes and sooner rather than later would be better for your future prospects.




Don't half miss Scholes don't they?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2014)

mark st1 said:


> Another s*** performance a great way to start the New Year. How is Cleverly a Premiership player he would look out of his depth in any top 10 Championship club. Januzaj although going to be a talent needs to cut out that diving asap. And how Lloris the sweeper stayed on the pitch is any ones guess. Get your chequebook out Moyes and sooner rather than later would be better for your future prospects.



I know what you mean about Cleverley. He must be excellent on the training ground.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Don't half miss Scholes don't they?



Meulensteen is also a big miss imo dont know how he is going to work out as a manager at Fulham but he is a good coach. We just look disjointed all over the park Rooney seemed to spend most of the game in our own half Carrick seemed to think the ball was a hot potato and as i said Cleverly well i dunno i keep thinking he will take his shirt off and have a Skiverpool or Man Shitty one on underneath or something. When i see Mata coming off 5 minutes in to the second half of the Chelsea game im slightly envious


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jan 2014)

In today's Guardian report of the Dutds v Spudrs game, apart from the scandalous behaviour of Howler Webb, there were two or so lines that caught my eye.
Sherwood: 


> "He's got ice on every part of his body so we can't tell what is wrong with him," the manager said.


Moyes:


> He has missed a couple of games with his groin and may well miss some more in the games coming up.


Coldmanballs?

The truth is here


----------



## bof (2 Jan 2014)

Aperitif said:


> In today's Guardian report of the Dutds v Spudrs game, apart from the scandalous behaviour of Howler Webb, there were two or so lines that caught my eye.



Young had released the ball already, Welbeck should have been carded for diving and Janujaz for diving in the first half too. Moyes' response not as entertaining though as Fergie's when they lost last year's fixture. From http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19774393:

_"Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson said the four minutes of injury time added to his team's defeat by Tottenham was an "insult". Clint Dempsey's decider helped Spurs win 3-2 to triumph at Old Trafford for the first time in 23 years. Ferguson said: "It was disappointing because the record has been fantastic.They gave us four minutes [injury time], that's an insult to the game. It denies you a proper chance to win a football match." _

Are they always this silly when they lose?


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2014)

My team is in L1, apart from a 2 year spell in the PL I've been treated like dirt at all over the UK, threatened with arrest at Rotherham for wanting to buy a cheese sandwich.  Most clubs sell designated seat tickets and then tell arrivals to sit "wherever", families and friends arriving after cannot sit together and the infirm cannot see anything..................because the front row is standing, bedlam follows, Walsall and Oldham being particularly stupid, the latter seemingly expecting 1500 fans when they were told 3-4k would turn up. Complain? Ask for another section to be opened? Good luck, you'll probably be ejected. Do I want to travel to Walsall with 3 friends only to end up sat next some strange and smelly 30 stoner? No.

Sooner standing returns the better.

PS. Ashley Young is a good diver, Wellbeck needs to learn from him, he got what he deserved as did Moyes for fielding 3 divers (cheaters) and defending them. How embarrassing.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2014)

Ole Gunnar what have you done


----------



## MarkF (4 Jan 2014)

Keith Hill working his magic at Dale again, such a shame he chose Barnsley as his "step up" club, t'was like watching Barcelona versus John Beck's Cambridge. Leeds were played off the pitch and it could have been 3 or 4, all with the Dale fans singing "HOOOOOF"! Funny as anything.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 Jan 2014)

Well done Rangers, great result today...only 4-0 against the Everton. I'm sure Jelavic would love to come to us now. What was really touching was Harry's cryptic message regarding the effort the boys should show at the FA Cup today: 

'We're going to rest some of our first team players today - 5 games in 13 days is too much for some of them...'

Or, in plain speak 'We couldn't give a rat's arse for the FA Cup, or the fans who've travelled all the way to Goodison Park, to watch an already under-strength team put on to the field of play with more key players being rested.'

Fantastic.


----------



## PaulB (5 Jan 2014)

R.I.P the great Eusabio. The man was regarded as an icon when I was growing up and he was as revered as Pele in this country.


----------



## RedRider (5 Jan 2014)

I just tried to ring me dad about Eusebio to get his memories. He saw him at Goodison in '66. Apparently the whole crowd got behind the North Korean underdogs. Great player, great game...


----------



## RedRider (5 Jan 2014)

Well, just spoke to me dad about Eusebio. I'd mis-remembered the above. He saw Brazil v Portugal and all the Goodison games apart from Portugal/N Korea. The atmosphere was amazing, he says. The crowd was mainly behind the Portuguese underdogs, he said and Pele got kicked to buggery. My dad was level with the Gwladys St penalty area, a privilege he says. He also saw Hungary v Bulgaria at Old trafford. reckons Hungary was the best side he saw in that World Cup. The Old Trafford atmos was like a morgue tho. Some things never change.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2014)

That slightly made up for yesterdays awful display


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> Keith Hill working his magic at Dale again, such a shame he chose Barnsley as his "step up" club, t'was like watching Barcelona versus John Beck's Cambridge. Leeds were played off the pitch and it could have been 3 or 4, all with the Dale fans singing "HOOOOOF"! Funny as anything.



Fair play to Rochdale, they were by far the better team and deserved to win.


----------



## accountantpete (5 Jan 2014)

Well done Swansea.


----------



## MarkF (5 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fair play to Rochdale, they were by far the better team and deserved to win.




If only Keith Hill had not gone to Barnsley but waited for a better opportunity, his career might have been very different. His Dale beat us 0-3 at Valley Parade 3 years ago and our fans clapped them off, it could have been 10. It is such a shame that he is bumbling around L2 because he is a superb and innovative coach. I wish we had him.


----------



## accountantpete (7 Jan 2014)

Moyes latest:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2014)

Didn't watch it but I gather Giggs managed an own goal and Cleverley gave away a penalty by tackling someone with his backside. It never rains but it's POOR!


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jan 2014)

Giggs own goal as well! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!
There'll be tears in the streets of Dorset, South Wales and Kent etc tonight!


----------



## Piemaster (7 Jan 2014)

Cutting Camerons hair costs £90 and gets you an MBE
Tom Huddlestone's barnet cost £6300. Well done to whoever stuck their hand in their pocket.


----------



## simon.r (10 Jan 2014)

Floodlight failure at the Boxing Day game resulted in a mildly amusing attempt by the fans to provide alternative lighting:


----------



## Glow worm (12 Jan 2014)

I see Hyde managed another point yesterday in the Conference (or whatever it's called this week) away at Southport. They're now up to a mighty 4 points and just 22 from safety!


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2014)

Spartak said:


> ....thread.
> 
> How about a topic discussing all things regarding the great game.
> 
> ...


Leicester City 4 Derby 1 By by championship.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2014)

The Stoke v Liverpool game this afternoon was a cracker! It'll be first on MotD2, no doubt about it.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2014)

Sturridges goal was a great piece of skill.
Talented lad that one.
Wished Chelsea had kept hold of him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Sturridges goal was a great piece of skill.
> Talented lad that one.
> Wished Chelsea had kept hold of him.


I get the feeling that Chelsea didn't rate him highly enough. There was a period when they seemed to sign up players and then didn't know how best to use them. Meanwhile, Suarez and Sturridge really enjoy playing together.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I get the feeling that Chelsea didn't rate him highly enough. There was a period when they seemed to sign up players and then didn't know how best to use them. Meanwhile, Suarez and Sturridge really enjoy playing together.




You're right of course.
The Chelsea fans liked him but the management and/or the boss not so.


----------



## sickboyblue (12 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Sturridges goal was a great piece of skill.
> Talented lad that one.
> Wished Chelsea had kept hold of him.


Probably got rid for the same reasons City did.. he was far too cocky when he was younger.


----------



## PaulB (13 Jan 2014)

Here's something I noticed at Stoke yesterday; they had a two-tier advertising system that was VERY distracting. The subs warming up are not permitted to wear anything resembling the colour either team on the pitch are wearing in case the linesman is distracted and yet these revolving electronic advertising boards seem to be exempt from that ruling. Stoke have one such set-up above another so the spectator and viewer are constantly bombarded with adverts of all colours TIMES TWO yet the ruling still applies to the subs warming up IN CASE THE LINESMAN IS DISTRACTED! Talk about revenue taking precedence over common sense.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Jan 2014)

Some stunning goals in last night's MOTD2 December Goal of the Month - Suraez's winner was sublime, but there were several other crackers. Ozvaldo's comes to mind...


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jan 2014)

So Neil Warnock? Will he or won't he sue Puncheon for the tweets? http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201..._4588029.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003&ir=UK


----------



## accountantpete (13 Jan 2014)

Puncheon made some outrageous comments about Warnock's integrity which are not reported there - Warnock presumably HAS to sue him for libel.


----------



## thom (13 Jan 2014)

Ronaldo wins the Ballon d'Or - caption competition ?


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2014)

So, Cristiano, you only have one ballon d'or just like Lance Armstrong?



thom said:


> Ronaldo wins the Ballon d'Or - caption competition ?


----------



## Glow worm (15 Jan 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I see Hyde managed another point yesterday in the Conference (or whatever it's called this week) away at Southport. They're now up to a mighty 4 points and just 22 from safety!



Blimey- Just noticed hapless Hyde actually managed to win last night- their first win since April! Now up to 7 points.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jan 2014)




----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jan 2014)




----------



## Haitch (17 Jan 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I see Hyde managed another point yesterday in the Conference (or whatever it's called this week) away at Southport. They're now up to a mighty 4 points and just 22 from safety!



Preston were lucky.


----------



## Spartak (18 Jan 2014)

3 points for Norwich today 

.......... and a clean sheet, just what we needed !

Lets hope they kick on from here, because our last 4 games are against Liverpool, Man. Utd. Chelsea & Arsenal  can't see us getting many points from those fixtures ?!?!


----------



## MarkF (18 Jan 2014)

Villa are not so hot, but should have been 3 or 4 up after half an hour. That's it for Liverpool, a whole lot of noise but left fighting for 4th (again) with Everton, Spurs & Man U.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jan 2014)

Am I enjoying this too much?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jan 2014)




----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jan 2014)




----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jan 2014)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2014)

Meanwhile, I've never seen Everton play so well....


----------



## MarkF (20 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2881275, member: 30090"]No it's not.

And you've included Man U - can't think why.[/quote]

Yes it is.

I've included Man U (they are my cut off point) because they are only 6 points off 4th with 48 to play for, in a 4 team race.

I'd like Everton to get 4th spot, Martinez takes huge risks to play such attractive football.


----------



## accountantpete (20 Jan 2014)




----------



## MarkF (20 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2882340, member: 30090"]Check the fixture list, the only difficult (snigger) away game we have left is Man U. And we still have Chelsea, Everton, Man City, Arsenal and Tottenham all to play at home and the top teams themselves still have to play each other.

Man U are out the running, face it, my pre-season prediction is coming true.
[/quote]

How are you going to beat that lot at home when Villa should have been 0-4 up after 30 mins?  

The title is between 3, with Arsenal the outsiders. Liverpool will have done well to finish best of the rest.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2014)




----------



## MarkF (21 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2884984, member: 30090"]Dunno, perhaps after City we have scored the most goals in the premier league and it was an off day.

How much do you think a flat would go for on (what was) the hallowed ground that just to be the Stratford End? After they have demolished Old Trafford.[/quote]

Must have had a few off days, Liverpool have conceded more goals than Man U........

Good luck to Liverpool, be nice for then to have CL footie again, be nice for Everton or Spurs too, I would not bet on the 4th place finisher.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2885009, member: 30090"]
Do you think with the blocks of flats that they'll build that they'll name them after Man U players along with roads on the estate?

What do you think?[/quote]

I've never given it any thought, maybe they'll buy up surrounding properties to start with, then deliberately introduce a managed decline in the immediate area driving down other owners home values, providing an "opportunty" for the club, like Liverpool FC do/did.

I have little interest in Man U and not a lot more in Liverpool. Have you got me puddled mup?


----------



## User482 (22 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


>



The staggering thing was 14,000 people turned up for it.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> The staggering thing was 14,000 people turned up for it.



I think 2700 were from City. It was a pointless football match, I am amazed 11000+ hammers fans turned up, West Ham should have refunded the pre-sold tickets and let families in for a tenner, generate some local goodwill. I assume the pre-sold City tickets meant more to them?


----------



## User482 (22 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> I think 2700 were from City. It was a pointless football match, I am amazed 11000+ hammers fans turned up, West Ham should have refunded the pre-sold tickets and let families in for a tenner, generate some local goodwill. I assume the pre-sold City tickets meant more to them?



You know, I can just about tolerate Big Fat Sam's style of football if we are moderately successful. I can just about tolerate losing much of the time if we're entertaining with it. As we're playing absolutely dire football and are looking like being relegated, what exactly is the point of BFS? He's still living on the success he had at Bolton 15 years ago.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> As we're playing absolutely dire football and are looking like being relegated, what exactly is the point of BFS? He's still living on the success he had at Bolton 15 years ago.



The point has gone. We have a hoofball/percentages manager too (Phil Parkinson), it's only tolerable, just, whilst he get's you results. BFS just doesn't suit West Ham now.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2014)

and, just to prove that self-delusion in professional football is a fine art...........
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/22/roberto-mancini-manchester-city-success


----------



## User482 (22 Jan 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> and, just to prove that self-delusion in professional football is a fine art...........
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/22/roberto-mancini-manchester-city-success



Speaking of which:

"I'm not suited to Bolton or Blackburn, I would be more suited to Inter or Real Madrid," Allardyce said. "It wouldn't be a problem to me to go and manage those clubs because I would win the double or the league every time. Give me Manchester United or Chelsea and I would do the same, it wouldn't be a problem. It's not where I'm suited to, it's just where I've been for most of the time.

"It's not a problem to take me into the higher reaches of the Champions League or Premier League and [it] would make my job a lot easier in winning it."


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> "I'm not suited to Bolton or Blackburn, I would be more suited to Inter or Real Madrid," Allardyce said. "It wouldn't be a problem to me to go and manage those clubs because I would win the double or the league every time. Give me Manchester United or Chelsea and I would do the same, it wouldn't be a problem. It's not where I'm suited to, it's just where I've been for most of the time.
> 
> "It's not a problem to take me into the higher reaches of the Champions League or Premier League and [it] would make my job a lot easier in winning it."




He's got to go. If they have any intent to salvage their PL status


----------



## User482 (22 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> He's got to go. If they have any intent to salvage their PL status



I agree, but I don't think it'll happen. He blew the entire transfer budget on an injured, injury prone striker and then complained we were in this position because we didn't have a decent striker. You might think Carroll's absence would prompt a change in tactics, but no, we spent the first half of the season hoofing the ball to the big man up front who wasn't there.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2014)

What with the Morrison unrest too.
They could do with him right now.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Jan 2014)

Well.. I don't know if any of you followed the Utd v. Sunderland game, but it was a proper cup match.
Passion and grit evening out the paycheques. Entertainment plus.
Speaking/writing as a manc born and raised within the sound of the Holy Name bells though, shame my team lost.


----------



## Kies (22 Jan 2014)

Our season gets worse, I fear United are heading for a couple of seasons as midtable wanderers


----------



## Kies (22 Jan 2014)

Of course as i have a connection to Manchester that is more than just the football teams


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jan 2014)

Nice to see Man Utd losing again! Their never been to Old Trafford "fans" around here have faces longer than a wet weekend in Accrington!


----------



## MarkF (23 Jan 2014)

Well done Sunderland, well deserved winners, by far the best team in the last hour. It was incredible to see just how poor Man U were without RVP and Rooney, only Valencia, Hernadez and Januzaj came out with any credit, the rest were useless. The penalties were very entertaining.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Jan 2014)

I was trying to recall a more pathetic penalty shootout. Couldn't.


----------



## User482 (23 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> Well done Sunderland, well deserved winners, by far the best team in the last hour. It was incredible to see just how poor Man U were without RVP and Rooney, only Valencia, Hernadez and Januzaj came out with any credit, the rest were useless. The penalties were very entertaining.



So, if RVP and Rooney come back, and you get Mata, are you going to finish in the top four?

I'd say the defence is the priority now.


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2014)

Sunderland win = Europe


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2014)

musa said:


> Sunderland win = Europe




Or lose... Man City just need to finish in the top 4 for CL (of which there is no doubt they will).


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jan 2014)

You've got to hand it to the Manchester United fans. They're both patient and stoic.


----------



## MarkF (23 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> So, if RVP and Rooney come back, and you get Mata, are you going to finish in the top four?
> 
> I'd say the defence is the priority now.



You? I support Bradford City. 

I don't know which is more of a priority, the midfield or the defence. Who would buy Cleverley, Kagawa, Fletcher or Jones? Certainly not the top 3, nor Liverpool or Spurs they provide not much more than running around a bit. Central defence is past it and both full backs last night were pitiful. 

Add on Mata, Rooney, RVP and new CB and I would not bet against them finishing in 4th, but it's looking tough now.


----------



## User482 (23 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> You? I support Bradford City.
> 
> I don't know which is more of a priority, the midfield or the defence. Who would buy Cleverley, Kagawa, Fletcher or Jones? Certainly not the top 3, nor Liverpool or Spurs they provide not much more than running around a bit. Central defence is past it and both full backs last night were pitiful.
> 
> Add on Mata, Rooney, RVP and new CB and I would not bet against them finishing in 4th, but it's looking tough now.



Sorry, I meant it for Kies!

I look at the Man U team and can only marvel at how they managed to win the league last season...


----------



## Fubar (23 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> You know, I can just about tolerate Big Fat Sam's style of football if we are moderately successful. I can just about tolerate losing much of the time if we're entertaining with it. As we're playing absolutely dire football and are looking like being relegated, what exactly is the point of BFS? He's still living on the success he had at Bolton 15 years ago.


 
I heard a snippet on TalkSport a couple of weeks ago that said BFS is the 13th highest paid manager in the world - can this be correct?!?!?

Apologies if it's been posted before, can't be bothered checking 259 pages! Cheers, M


----------



## Beebo (23 Jan 2014)

Moyes has promised that Man Utd will compete in Europe next season, even if he has to write the song himself.


----------



## accountantpete (23 Jan 2014)




----------



## Kies (23 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> Sorry, I meant it for Kies!
> 
> I look at the Man U team and can only marvel at how they managed to win the league last season...




Our side has been getting weaker by the year, we only won last season due to the inconsistancies of Man City, Arsenal and Chelsea. Over the summer, all the teams strengthened their squads, whilst we did not. Fellaini was hardly a team top up.
a new manager, ever ageing squad and now relying on a 18 year old is hardly the ideal solution. I fear we are going down the route of liverpool, and will take time to bounce back into a top 4 team, never mind challenging for the tittle and CL. It's also difficult to attract the very best players, when you don't finish in the top 4.


----------



## GaryA (23 Jan 2014)

Good game last night! I dont have sky (hawk,spit) sports but listened to the great coverage on BBC Newcastle
they deserved it
Not a maccam fan- just support all NE Teams...and I live closest to sunderland


----------



## Inertia (23 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2887888, member: 9609"]Manchester United fan calls 999 asking for Alex Ferguson

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-25858527
[/quote]
"Obviously, it can be a sad and depressing moment when your football team loses a game, however, can we all please remember that 999 is to be used for emergencies only."

Obviously the GMP spokesperson doesn't get the gravity of the situation!


----------



## GaryA (23 Jan 2014)

http://newsthump.com/2014/01/23/manchester-united-expected-to-clean-up-at-british-comedy-awards/


----------



## accountantpete (23 Jan 2014)

Meanwhile in Barcelona some amazing sums of money being talked about

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...ing_Neymar_s_transfer_to_Barcelona_grows.html


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Jan 2014)

GaryA said:


> Good game last night! I dont have sky (hawk,spit) sports but listened to the great coverage on BBC Newcastle
> they deserved it
> Not a maccam fan- just support all NE Teams...and I live closest to sunderland


Where is a High Shields?


----------



## MarkF (23 Jan 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Meanwhile in Barcelona some amazing sums of money being talked about
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...ing_Neymar_s_transfer_to_Barcelona_grows.html



Oooh, all the rude things they have said about Real Madrid & spending money! I spend a lot of time there and the Catalans remind me of Tykes, they are insufferable.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jan 2014)

blimey! And if you're following the 4th round of the FA Cup, you'll know what I'm talking about. And if you're waiting to watch it later, I'll not spoil it.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jan 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> blimey! And if you're following the 4th round of the FA Cup, you'll know what I'm talking about. And if you're waiting to watch it later, I'll not spoil it.



Wish I'd put a fiver on that scoreline at half time!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> blimey! And if you're following the 4th round of the FA Cup, you'll know what I'm talking about. And if you're waiting to watch it later, I'll not spoil it.


Curiosity piqued, I peeked. May I add ''crikey?''


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> Oooh, all the rude things they have said about Real Madrid & spending money! I spend a lot of time there and the Catalans remind me of Tykes, they are insufferable.


Wow - 

Beyond time for World wide salary caps I think.

Works in Rugby League with players who have a second job & even star players on 2 - 3 grand a week.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> blimey! And if you're following the 4th round of the FA Cup, you'll know what I'm talking about. And if you're waiting to watch it later, I'll not spoil it.


....and normal service resumed.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jan 2014)

StuAff said:


> ....and normal service resumed.



Yep- just couldn't hang on. Shame.
Great stuff at Boundary Park though.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2014)

StuAff said:


> ....and normal service resumed.




mad lol


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jan 2014)

musa said:


> Sunderland win = Europe


Hard work pays off sometimes... [with a pinch of luck].


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jan 2014)

SAFC did it before to Leeds in 1973... they can do it again on the day if they work hard, chase everything down and don't give up.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jan 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> blimey! And if you're following the 4th round of the FA Cup, you'll know what I'm talking about. And if you're waiting to watch it later, I'll not spoil it.


Jeeeesuz, Even now they can still make me suffer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jan 2014)

Stanley's match against local rivals but friendly with itBury was called off due to a waterlogged pitch. So a few Stanley and Bury fans made their way to watch Clitheroe play Ramsbottom Utd. It was a very good game with Ramsbottom winning 4-2.


----------



## Hitchington (26 Jan 2014)

Gutted but proud.


----------



## FFJ (26 Jan 2014)

could sunderland be the second team to beat city in a cup final and still be relegated?


----------



## PaulB (27 Jan 2014)

When the Premier League was a new beast, I read a renowned economist opine that due to the money flowing in to the game from TV, the fans could expect not only a big reduction in ticket prices, but actually should be paid to attend! As all big games would be televised, he estimated that paying fans would desert the terraces in their thousands but not to worry, the clubs would be so awash with money, they'd be able to pay people to go to provide an atmosphere the couch-dwellers would appreciate. Well to show how wrong he was, it's been announced today that Liverpool fans will be expected to pay between £62-£93 per ticket to attend the 5th round FA cup tie at Arsenal. That's between sixty two and ninety three English pounds, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jan 2014)

FFJ said:


> could sunderland be the second team to beat city in a cup final and still be relegated?


The bottom 8 or 9 are all at risk so here's hoping they beat man.city and wake up.


----------



## Inertia (27 Jan 2014)

PaulB said:


> When the Premier League was a new beast, I read a renowned economist opine that due to the money flowing in to the game from TV, the fans could expect not only a big reduction in ticket prices, but actually should be paid to attend! As all big games would be televised, he estimated that paying fans would desert the terraces in their thousands but not to worry, the clubs would be so awash with money, they'd be able to pay people to go to provide an atmosphere the couch-dwellers would appreciate. Well to show how wrong he was, it's been announced today that Liverpool fans will be expected to pay between £62-£93 per ticket to attend the 5th round FA cup tie at Arsenal. That's between sixty two and ninety three English pounds, ladies and gentlemen!


Cant bring myself to like this, football was lost to money a long time ago though, games are moved to the best slots for advertisers with no concern for fans. People have mentioned the rugby solution but that only works when there is a will in the game to do it. There will be a breaking point somewhere but we haven't reached it yet.


----------



## brodiej (28 Jan 2014)

This article about the lost "art" of the backpass brings back memories.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/fo...8/memory-legal-backpasses-jones-souness-dixon

Love the Steve McMahon one - it's probably the most skillful thing I remember him doing....


----------



## PaulB (28 Jan 2014)

A small victory for the small man! Liverpool FC supporters association, SoS put aside any rivalry with 5th round FA cup opponents Arsenal and their supporters association, Black Flag and both sets of fans united and made a joint appeal to Arsenal to not treat this tie as a Category A game. After all, the two teams have played each other at Arsenal's stadium already this season so why rip the fans off again? The 4th round game at that venue against Coventry was priced from £25 so to then go and charge £65-£93 for the clash V Liverpool was pure naked greed, The pricing powers at the club heeded the appeal from the supporters and the game will be priced as a Category B game, meaning tickets for away fans will start at £32. Let's hope we see more movement in this direction when fans can put aside their rivalries and unite to put pressure on the clubs. The ideal is for all tickets to be priced at no higher than £25. It may never occur but if you aim for the moon, you may only reach the clouds but that's got to be better than nowt.


----------



## simon.r (28 Jan 2014)

A new club record for LCFC - 8 league wins on the bounce


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jan 2014)

Peter Murphy scored his umpteenth extra time Stanley winner to win 1-0 at Bristol Rovers! http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25822133


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2014)

Pompey won!!!


----------



## MarkF (29 Jan 2014)

Accy been on a long term good run now and after the horrible start. 

I watched the derby, Liverpool were the better team but the scorline didn't reflect the game, 61% possession to the blues! Everton gifted them 3 goals and certainly contributed to a very entertaining game. I think it would have been much closer if Coleman, Distin and Lukaku had played the full game. Great game to watch.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> I watched the derby, Liverpool were the better team but the scorlinee didn't reflect the game, 61% possession to the blues! Everton gifted them 3 goals and certainly contributed to a very entertaining game. I think it would have been much closer if Coleman, Distin and Lukaku had played the full game. Great game to watch.



You didn't watch the Derby, did you? 'The scoreline didn't reflect the game'? Only because it should have been 7-0 but Coleman and Distin didn't play any part, never mind 'the full game' and they weren't even on the bench. And if Johnson, Enrique and Lucas had 'played the full game', the victory would have been much wider. Lucky Evertonil. And possession means absolutely nothing when it's only goals that count and Liverpool got 4 while Evertonil were lucky to get nil. 

Still, to soften the blow, Evertonil are going to allow fans in to Woodison at the next game four nothing.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jan 2014)

PaulB said:


> You didn't watch the Derby, did you? 'The scoreline didn't reflect the game'? Only because it should have been 7-0 but Coleman and Distin didn't play any part, never mind 'the full game' and they weren't even on the bench. And if Johnson, Enrique and Lucas had 'played the full game', the victory would have been much wider. Lucky Evertonil. And possession means absolutely nothing when it's only goals that count and Liverpool got 4 while Evertonil were lucky to get nil.



You have misread/misinterpreted my comments about Distin, Coleman and Lukaku and got all muddled up. I stand by what is said, that the scoreline didn't reflect the game, I did say that Liverpool were better. Coleman's replacement was a bag of nerves and Alcaraz had a nightmare, Naismith was not going to replace Lukaku was he? Goals 2, 3 and 4 were gifted.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> Goals 2, 3 and 4 were gifted.



Goals 2, 3 and 4 had to be scored. And were. All required vision, skill and ability, not being 'gifted'. Goal 5 was conceded as it would have cast further embarrassment on Evertonil. If the scoreline didn't reflect the game, it was only because it flattered Evertonil. Alcatraz was let out of jail (IGMC).


----------



## MarkF (29 Jan 2014)

I don't care about either team, but I did really enjoy it, I would not have if it had been as one sided as the scoreline suggests.


----------



## MarkF (30 Jan 2014)

MarkF said:


> I don't care about either team, but I did really enjoy it, I would not have if it had been as one sided as the scoreline suggests.



Must be me.  I watched another very entertaining game, but the papers said Spurs got spanked, I thought they were very good v Man City whilst they had 11 players.

Anyway.......down in L1 here we have 2 sendings off for, according to the ref a certain Mr Atttwell (for it was he) "serious violent conduct". 24 seconds in.


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2014)

Apparently Mourinho doesn't like other teams defending. The guy, who when managing Inter said "We didn't park the bus, we parked the airplane".


----------



## Spartak (30 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> Apparently Mourinho doesn't like other teams defending. The guy, who when managing Inter said "We didn't park the bus, we parked the airplane".



I remember when at Inter, in the Champions League semi final playing Barca ( I think ) Mourinho's team gave one of the best & well organised defensive games I've ever seen.


----------



## FFJ (1 Feb 2014)

Spartak said:


> I remember when at Inter, in the Champions League semi final playing Barca ( I think ) Mourinho's team gave one of the best & well organised defensive games I've ever seen.


agreed, me too
Success from the back - teams built on defence...just like when we won the rugby world cup
Loved Big Sam's reaction when he laughed at Morinhos comments


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2014)

way way way overdue


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> way way way overdue


Meanwhile back at Leeds:
''In an interview with the Sporting Intelligence website late on Friday, Cellino, the 57-year-old owner of Italian Serie A side Cagliari, said he had "no choice" but to sack McDermott. "I want a coach for the club, not a manager," he said.''

''No choice'' and ''I want''?


----------



## Inertia (1 Feb 2014)

[quote="deptfordmarmoset, post: 2905991, member: 13607http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/25986093]Meanwhile back at Leeds:
''In an interview with the Sporting Intelligence website late on Friday, Cellino, the 57-year-old owner of Italian Serie A side Cagliari, said he had "no choice" but to sack McDermott. "I want a coach for the club, not a manager," he said.''

''No choice'' and ''I want''?[/quote]
Looks like reports of his demise have been exaggerated


----------



## MarkF (2 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2906113, member: 30090"]Go Stoke. Man Utd looking further and further away from 4th spot.[/quote]

Liverpool should have shut the door on them today but put in a weird display, god knows what Toure was doing. Can't write 'em off just yet, still a four team race for 4th..


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Feb 2014)

Wowser! 

There can only be one explanation. Mourinho is a genius. A week ago Manchester City were going to stroll to the title. Not now.........


----------



## dan_bo (3 Feb 2014)

Always liked that Mourinho chap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2014)

Aye, Chelsea played that very well. (Don't tell that blue chap though.)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Feb 2014)

That felt like winning a cup final - great night! That'll slap some City fans down as they've been mighty cocky this season. They still might win the title but hey we've punched their nose twice this season.


----------



## MarkF (4 Feb 2014)

Chelsea were very comfortable and should have won by more. City looked like spoilt brats who suddenly were not getting it all their own way, whining at every challenge and squabbling among themselves.

I saw this article yesterday and decided that I wanted Chelsea to win. Man City played like the sort of blokes who have their cars pre-heated and delivered, 10 yards, to them.


----------



## Bollo (4 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> Chelsea were very comfortable and should have won by more. City looked like spoilt brats who suddenly were not getting it all their own way, whining at every challenge and squabbling among themselves.
> 
> I saw this article yesterday and decided that I wanted Chelsea to win. Man City played like the sort of blokes who have their cars pre-heated and delivered, 10 yards, to them.



Bugg3r! I had a feeling we had a defeat coming. It's not so much the loss, but having to watch Jose simpering like a recently deflowered maiden with his press chums that chafes. I feel a period of 'typical City' coming on.


----------



## Beebo (4 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2909969, member: 30090"] not with the stupid ritual of throwing Leeks at things/people when they have parade.[/quote]
They aren't Welsh! It's Celery!
But now they've gone all posh, it will soon be organic fair trade asparagus, darling.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Feb 2014)

I don't think that even the most hardened Blue Mooner would say that a couple of key players out last night affected things that much.

Would be absurd when you look at the strength of MCFC's squad - easily the strongest in the Prem' - I thought that's what big strong squads were all about; plugging the gaps etc.

Personally I'd say that if we'd had a top class striker on the pitch then City would've taken a total pounding.

Two City fans have called me today (they were at they match) and basically they said hats off to Chelsea - they just took City apart. Nice to be gracious in defeat.

Who knows table may well be turned shortly in the FA Cup but 6 points of the best team in the Prem' at the moment augers well for next season if we can sort our striker situation out.

Cirty vs Barca' looks more interesting now - I think some of the light blue supporters were expecting a rout but confidence appears diminished at the mo'!


----------



## musa (4 Feb 2014)

City burn out quickly. There was no one person who could be the play maker. Shame Aguero wasn't playing, 'top' strikers they have are behind par right now


----------



## PaulB (4 Feb 2014)

For me, the best player in England is Vincent Kompany. If Liverpool had him, we'd be champions. I recall going to City and they tore Liverpool a new excrement vent. Two weeks later, we went back to City in the League cup and Kompany was out through suspension. The tables were turned and Liverpool took revenge. The glaring difference was the absence of Kompany. A Bob Paisley would have broken the bank for that man if circumstances allowed.


----------



## thom (5 Feb 2014)

An excellent contender for Own goal of the season


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2014)

thom said:


> An excellent contender for Own goal of the season



That's a beauty. What on earth was the defender thinking?!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2014)

LOL Why didn't he just hoof it out?


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2014)

A couple of other gems, with a backheel theme:

http://www.theguardian.com/football/video/2013/feb/26/galatasarays-selcuk-inan-own-goal-video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge470VPH_IU

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/australia-score-beautiful-backheel-own-180827654.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2014)

Breathtaking start at Anfield! Someone's title challenge just ended...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2014)

Sorry me ol' Gooner chums...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2014)

100 mile bike ride and a second win on the bounce for Leeds. As Lou Reed would say "a perfect day"


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 100 mile bike ride and a second win on the bounce for Leeds. As Lou Reed would say "a perfect day"


what's the current position with the owners?


----------



## accountantpete (8 Feb 2014)

You know those days when nothing goes right - this is Arsene at Lime St Station


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Feb 2014)

holy-moly! It's 16.39 on Sunday afternoon and I've just checked the score. And checked again. And again. And had myself tested for psychotropic drugs.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Feb 2014)

accountantpete said:


> You know those days when nothing goes right - this is Arsene at Lime St Station
> 
> View attachment 37746



But he went on his arse with style.


----------



## MarkF (9 Feb 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> what's the current position with the owners?



Current owners are skint, they lied, they never had the money they said they did. The new 75% owner is a middle aged guy with a pony tail, can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## MarkF (9 Feb 2014)

Fulham were daft defending so deep at 0-1 when Man U looked so vulnerable to a counter, what a sting in the tail! 

I think that's it for Man U's CL aspirations now, maybe Everton's too after their loss.


----------



## Inertia (9 Feb 2014)

Looks like Michael Owen jumped the gun a little on Twitter

@themichaelowen Another United win. Now 5 points behind. As I said in my blog 2 weeks ago, the title contenders will all be looking over their shoulders.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> Fulham were daft defending so deep at 0-1 when Man U looked so vulnerable to a counter, what a sting in the tail!
> 
> I think that's it for Man U's CL aspirations now, maybe Everton's too after their loss.



mickey mouse competition anyway.


----------



## accountantpete (10 Feb 2014)

Shia LaBoeuf is Eric Cantona - compare and contrast


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## RedRider (11 Feb 2014)

It can't be easy watching the demise but my god, Paul 'Scholesy' Scholes has _aged_...


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Feb 2014)

Angry Kid's let himself go too...


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Feb 2014)

Sad news. True footballing legend Sir Tom Finney has died.http://www.lep.co.uk/news/local/preston-north-end-legend-sir-tom-finney-dies-aged-91-1-6441691


----------



## PaulB (15 Feb 2014)

Sir Tom Finney, RIP.

My wife works in the Sir Tom Finney school in Preston a couple of days a week and he is represented by a statue of him outside the main entrance. A giant of a man, he was Bill Shankly's best friend and his most admired footballer. Bill would tell his own players, the best in the world at the time, that as good as they thought themselves to be, Tom Finney would run rings around them while wearing his overcoat!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2014)

Well deserved win for City.

Will settle for having beaten them 2 out of 3 this season.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2014)

Madchester blue v. barselona. Halfway through and difficult to predict the outcome. It's a little bit like David Haye v. Vladimir Klitzhko - the mouthy upstart v. clinical professional. Except that one was a bit easier to pick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2014)

That game looks a little different now. Demichaelis red carded for a penalty on Messi. A man and a goal down.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2014)

The upstart is playing with a broken toe. Heroically continuing and occasionally hurting the seasoned gladiator but, only to be bludgeoned again and again.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2014)

Spartacus against Crixus. Crixus could still slip on the cloth.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2014)

I must stop likening sity to heroes of antiquity cos i'm a utd fan and city are shi t/pleasurers of slaves.
Anyway - a very entertaining game. Proper footie. Roll on the second and final round.

Next week the odyssey continues - Man Kind (with the mortal Moyes at the helm) v. The Olympians


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2014)

Picking Demichelis was a mistake. I didn't see the whole of the first half, but he looked like a lost wee laddie every time he got anywhere near the ball. I never really bother with the Champions League until the later stages, but the hour or so I saw was an entertaining game.

I suspect Barca will rip City apart in the Camp Nou.

I see that Cabaye got a goal for Qatar FC. That's bound to leave a bittersweet taste in the mouths of the Geordie faithful.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Feb 2014)

Barcelona are a pox on football. Every player gets his personal exclusion zone and a license to bore the audience to tears. Let's hope Eriksson follows Ovrebo in to well-deserved retirement.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Barcelona are a pox on football. Every player gets his personal exclusion zone and a license to bore the audience to tears.



+1. Watching Barcelona retain possession is about as entertaining as a punch in the baws.


----------



## MarkF (19 Feb 2014)

I could watch Barca all day, and night, I couldn't care less if there were any goals or not, it's wonderful.

They won 6-0 v Rayo Vallecano and the papers slaughtered the coach because they only had 48% possession! Man City found out what possession means last night and it's shame the UK won't and will forever remain football dunces.


----------



## Bollo (19 Feb 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Picking Demichelis was a mistake. I didn't see the whole of the first half, but he looked like a lost wee laddie every time he got anywhere near the ball. I never really bother with the Champions League until the later stages, but the hour or so I saw was an entertaining game.
> 
> I suspect Barca will rip City apart in the Camp Nou.
> 
> I see that Cabaye got a goal for Qatar FC. That's bound to leave a bittersweet taste in the mouths of the Geordie faithful.



Demichelis has been an accident in waiting for a while and, sure enough........

Just been doing the post-match post-mortem with Pa Bollo (who has sky-blue bone-marrow) and I was reminiscing about similar defensive frailties watching City play Colchester at Layer Rd 15 or so years ago (lucky 1-0 for us!). I'm disappointed, but I've suffered enough over the years to retain a little perspective.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)

From the Mash

*THE referee of Manchester City’s match against Barcelona has said he favoured the Catalan team because they are much better. *

Swede Jonas Eriksson said: “Giving Barca a penalty and a City player a red card helped the match to the right result.

“Barcelona are not only a team with a long and proud history, a unique relationship with their fans and attractive shirts, they also play like angels.

“City, in contrast, are an oil money vanity project with no connection to their heritage whose presence in Europe will be as baffling to future generations as that time Blackburn won the Premier League.

“I’m thinking of sending off the entire City team in the second leg, then we can all enjoy the passing magnificence of Barca unsullied by opposition.”


----------



## Beebo (19 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> From the Mash
> 
> *THE referee of Manchester City’s match against Barcelona has said he favoured the Catalan team because they are much better. *


In all seriousness, the Arsenal v Barcelona game a few years ago did have a wiff of UEFA and the Ref knobbling Arsenal to ensure their team get through. The sending off of Van Persie was very suspect.


----------



## User482 (19 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> From the Mash
> 
> 
> “City, in contrast, are an oil money vanity project with no connection to their heritage whose presence in Europe will be as baffling to future generations as that time Blackburn won the Premier League.



Now, which other PL team does that remind me of?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)

User482 said:


> Now, which other PL team does that remind me of?




I have no idea guv


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Feb 2014)

Beebo said:


> In all seriousness, the Arsenal v Barcelona game a few years ago did have a wiff of UEFA and the Ref knobbling Arsenal to ensure their team get through. The sending off of Van Persie was very suspect.


absolutely - but it was the Chelsea game that did it for me...
http://howgoodisthat.wordpress.com/...atantly-corrupt-football-match-ive-ever-seen/


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2014)

Should have brought my mate Alfonso Perez Burrull out of retirement. He's not afraid to deny Barcelona a goal..


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAxw0_SXLJ0


----------



## MarkF (19 Feb 2014)

Bollo said:


> Demichelis has been an accident in waiting for a while and, sure enough........



It wasn't his fault Messi was free after City lost the ball, Kompany was ball watching not Messi watching, he should have been last man, how was Demichelis ever going to catch him? Yes he looks slow but at least he can pass it, yes, Lescott is much faster, but can't pass it for toffee.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2014)




----------



## accountantpete (19 Feb 2014)

*Interesting facts from The Mirror*

*Who is the most entertaining side to watch?*
1 Liverpool 34%
2 Arsenal 15%
3 Manchester City 12%
4 Chelsea 6%
5 Southampton 5%

Obviously in the schadenfruede league Utd come out tops.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2014)

Well, well, well... goals like that wins league.
Very important goal for Chelsea.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2014)

I see that England, as usual, get an easy draw for Euro 2016. 
And Scotland, as usual, will get pumped. 

http://www.goal.com/en-my/news/5455...6-qualification-draw-england-face-switzerland


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2945613, member: 30090"]Goals? You only scored one.[/quote]


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2014)

So Chelsea beat a vastly superior (to Swansea) Everton side and kept a clean sheet.

Liverpool gave away 3 goals to a team who are struggling.

Chelsea are 5 points clear of Liverpool in the league.

What is it you want them to take note of?

@Marmion - I think we might actually do alright in this group. I'd expect to come third, and we might even sneak into second now that Blazyzkzkyzkzzkzzowski has burst his knee.


----------



## Longshot (24 Feb 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Chelsea are 5 points clear of Liverpool in the league.



Ahem. How many?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2014)

4. My bad - I took a fleeting glance at the EPL table on my way to find out how close Killie are to the play-off place in Scotland. Too close for my liking...


----------



## Inertia (24 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well, well, well... goals like that wins league.
> Very important goal for Chelsea.


Maybe I have low expectations but if we can get back into Europe this year I would be more than happy! 

If in the future , if we won the league playing like Chelsea Id be ecstatic, Id rather win it and entertain too but Im not picky.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2948115, member: 30090"]The fact that we are THE most entertaining team right now in terms of scoring goals.[/quote]
I've got to agree that they're a very good-looking team in attack. And Henderson, who's not to be overlooked in favour of S and S, has been very impressive.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2948115, member: 30090"]The fact that we are THE most entertaining team right now in terms of scoring goals.[/quote]

I dunno, I think Man City probably edge it for me. Arsenal are, as ever, a very enjoyable side to watch. 

Genuine question - do you think Liverpool would be so free flowing if they were competing in other competitions? I'm not sure the "we'll score more" philosophy necessarily works if you're having to rotate your team and grind out results.


----------



## Roadhump (25 Feb 2014)

Just how long will Moyes last at Utd. They have to give him next season surely. I liked him at Everton and thought he would do well at Utd, Still early days but they don't look happy at all and I'm beginning to wonder if he might be the wrong horse on the wrong course.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Feb 2014)

Sunderland for the Cup.... fingers, toes, eyes and legs crossed.


----------



## Kies (25 Feb 2014)

Roy Keane had it spot on. Need 6 decent players or we (United) will be cast aways like Liverpool have been (up until this season). Scarey thought and one i do not wish to entertain right now.
The midfield (what midfield?) are a shambles. Defence is not much better, Rio should be put out to pasture. Vidic is leaving. Evans,Jones,Buttner & Smalling should all be sold come the summer.

That is all for now :-(


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Feb 2014)

I can't recall such a hapless performance from a Utd team...ever. A friend recently asked me what was up with my bunch - QPR - and I said they just seem to have lost their mojo, and can't seem to get it back. Utd reminded me of them tonight.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2014)

I think it will take 2 or 3 seasons for Man United to return to the heights they expect to be hitting.

Last season's title victory seemed an act of defiance from Ferguson, like he was laying down a final gauntlet for anyone to try and best his achievements in English football.


----------



## Kies (25 Feb 2014)

This same team won the Premiership last season, not because they played well, just that chelsea,Arsenal and citeh were inconsistent. They and liverpool strengthened again last summer, whilst we changed managers and bought Fellaini in a panic.


----------



## MarkF (26 Feb 2014)

Kies said:


> This same team won the Premiership last season, not because they played well, just that chelsea,Arsenal and citeh were inconsistent.



I don't agree, it didn't "just" happen, not over 38 games, Man U consistently produced much better results, that is not the "fault" of other clubs.

Liverpool's defence doesn't look top 6 to me, but their manager is getting the maximum, in terms of results, from the squad at his disposal. Moyes isn't, he's cautious and fortune is favouring the brave.

It was a tough job Moyes took on but he is making a right pigs ear of it.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> I don't agree, it didn't "just" happen, not over 38 games, Man U consistently produced much better results, that is not the "fault" of other clubs.
> 
> Liverpool's defence doesn't look top 6 to me, but their manager is getting the maximum, in terms of results, from the squad at his disposal. Moyes isn't, he's cautious and fortune is favouring the brave.
> 
> It was a tough job Moyes took on but he is making a right pigs ear of it.



Ironically at Everton Moyes, especially in his early years there, got the maximum from his team. I watched Everton under Moyes for 11 years and when he first came he was like a breath of fresh air after the dour Walter Smith days, he seemed much more positive. From getting more than the sum of the team's parts in the early days the quality of player improved and there were spells when the football was really good, such as from about 2006 to 2009 and from early 2012 to when he left last year. He did become incredibly cautious though and in many fans' eyes he invariably bottled the big moments (2009 cup final, 2012 semi final).

He made some clumsy remarks when pursuing Baines and Fellaini as transfer targets and some fans suspect he must have known he was off to OT and therefore was disloyal to the club by allowing them to think he might have signed a new contract. Many Evertonians have now turned on him as a result. Personally I look at his overall record and feel we benefited greatly from his time at EFC and I would like to see him do well there (except when they play us). Looking at his cautious nature, his dour demeanour and what he has done at OT since going there, plus the fact that his current squad is under-performing so starkly with last season, I am beginning to think he is indeed the wrong horse on the wrong course and it will end in tears.


----------



## PaulB (26 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> I don't agree, it didn't "just" happen, not over 38 games, Man U consistently produced much better results, that is not the "fault" of other clubs.
> 
> Liverpool's defence doesn't look top 6 to me, but their manager is getting the maximum, in terms of results, from the squad at his disposal. Moyes isn't, he's cautious and fortune is favouring the brave.
> 
> It was a tough job Moyes took on but he is making a right pigs ear of it.



You always seem to have a lot to say but in doing so, reveal you don't know very much about the subject. No disrespect, it's just you tend to open yourself up to warranted criticism.


----------



## Kies (26 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> I don't agree, it didn't "just" happen, not over 38 games, Man U consistently produced much better results, that is not the "fault" of other clubs.
> 
> Liverpool's defence doesn't look top 6 to me, but their manager is getting the maximum, in terms of results, from the squad at his disposal. Moyes isn't, he's cautious and fortune is favouring the brave.
> 
> It was a tough job Moyes took on but he is making a right pigs ear of it.




???? Liverpool are on course to finish in the top 4 , after many a baron year ....
Yes it's possible Man Utd could get up there - but looking an ever more difficult task. I wouldn't call it a pigs ear, finishing top half of the table, but against United's previous 20 odd years of high acheivement (and expectation) - it is concerning.


----------



## MarkF (26 Feb 2014)

PaulB said:


> You always seem to have a lot to say but in doing so, reveal you don't know very much about the subject. No disrespect, it's just you tend to open yourself up to warranted criticism.



Criticise away Paul, I think I'll be able to hold my ground, I've many years of coaching football behind me. You? Although what you have against me saying Liverpool's defence doesn't look fantastic, I have no idea? Maybe anything not 100% positive about Liverpool just sends you crackers?

Liverpool attack ranking - 2nd in the PL
Liverpool defence ranking - 10th in the PL (I was wrong, they are worse than I thought)

http://www.statto.com/football/teams/liverpool


----------



## MarkF (26 Feb 2014)

Kies said:


> ???? Liverpool are on course to finish in the top 4 , after many a baron year ....
> Yes it's possible Man Utd could get up there - but looking an ever more difficult task. I wouldn't call it a pigs ear, finishing top half of the table, but against United's previous 20 odd years of high acheivement (and expectation) - it is concerning.



But like Liverpool, all Man U's top talent are in offensive positions, being cautious is not going to get the maximum from them. Rooney & RVP and how many shots?

I don't think pigs ear is that harsh, especially if they don't go through against Olympiacos, that was a great team to draw. Looking at the table, they are doing about as bad as they possibly could with that squad, only Everton of the "challengers" are below them, on goal difference.


----------



## PaulB (26 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> Criticise away Paul, I think I'll be able to hold my ground, I've many years of coaching football behind me. You? Although what you have against me saying Liverpool's defence doesn't look fantastic, I have no idea? Maybe anything not 100% positive about Liverpool just sends you crackers?
> 
> Liverpool attack ranking - 2nd in the PL
> Liverpool defence ranking - 10th in the PL (I was wrong, they are worse than I thought)
> ...



Firstly, why would you think I meant that specific comment of the three you made? You need to exercise your chimp on that one.
Secondly, you're not seriously claiming some credit for park football? Seriously?
Lastly, because your mind doesn't perceive Liverpool's defence to be top six is just shooting yourself in what's left of your foot. They are top four, not top six and there on merit, not luck. Maybe they should have taught you that football is a team game and it's inadvisable to take it apart and try to improve it piecemeal.


----------



## MarkF (26 Feb 2014)

PaulB said:


> Firstly, why would you think I meant that specific comment of the three you made? You need to exercise your chimp on that one.
> Secondly, you're not seriously claiming some credit for park football? Seriously?
> Lastly, because your mind doesn't perceive Liverpool's defence to be top six is just shooting yourself in what's left of your foot. They are top four, not top six and there on merit, not luck. Maybe they should have taught you that football is a team game and it's inadvisable to take it apart and try to improve it piecemeal.



Well one down, two to go, go ahead if you like. 

I perceive? It's not my opinion, the stats are there for you Paul, Liverpool's defence is 10th best.

At least I am not a bigot now.


----------



## User482 (26 Feb 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> I can't recall such a hapless performance from a Utd team...ever. A friend recently asked me what was up with my bunch - QPR - and I said they just seem to have lost their mojo, and can't seem to get it back. Utd reminded me of them tonight.



Au contraire: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/9233755.stm

Two goals by Jonathan Spector and Avram Grant was the manager...

That said, they really were appalling last night. RVP barely touched the ball all match.


----------



## PaulB (26 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> Well one down, two to go, go ahead if you like.
> 
> I perceive? It's not my opinion, the stats are there for you Paul, Liverpool's defence is 10th best.
> 
> At least I am not a bigot now.


No, those stats are meaningless. The only stat that counts is the table as that can't lie. That's just straw clutching, that. 

And what's this 'bigot' stuff?


----------



## MarkF (26 Feb 2014)

PaulB said:


> No, those stats are meaningless. The only stat that counts is the table as that can't lie. That's just straw clutching, that.
> 
> And what's this 'bigot' stuff?



They are excellent stats, they show you clearly see why Liverpool are not higher.

I don't like Brendon Rodgers, you intimated it was because of his religion........before you found out I am from the same "club", so to speak. Bizarre! I don't like Brendan Rodgers, some don't like big fat Sam or Jose, I don't like Brendan.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Feb 2014)

User482 said:


> Au contraire: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/9233755.stm
> 
> Two goals by Jonathan Spector and Avram Grant was the manager...
> 
> That said, they really were appalling last night. RVP barely touched the ball all match.


Why 'au contraire'? I never said it was _the_ worst, only that it was the worst I could recall. These days I recall precious little. Most often I can't remember where I left my slippers.


----------



## FFJ (1 Mar 2014)

PaulB said:


> Firstly, why would you think I meant that specific comment of the three you made? You need to exercise your chimp on that one.
> Secondly, you're not seriously claiming some credit for park football? Seriously?
> Lastly, because your mind doesn't perceive Liverpool's defence to be top six is just shooting yourself in what's left of your foot. They are top four, not top six and there on merit, not luck. Maybe they should have taught you that football is a team game and it's inadvisable to take it apart and try to improve it piecemeal.


Agree it is a team game but would suggest that piecemeal improvements are important?
UTD also had the intimidating impact on refs 'cause of Fergie, refs don't seem as scared to give decisions against them...


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2014)

'Mon the Mackems this afternoon!


----------



## RedRider (2 Mar 2014)

So, the10th best top two defence won the game yesterday. Tasty.


----------



## PaulB (2 Mar 2014)

RedRider said:


> So, the10th best top two defence won the game yesterday. Tasty.


A certain somebody won't like that! How many did this 10th best defence concede by the way?


----------



## RedRider (2 Mar 2014)

PaulB said:


> A certain somebody won't like that! How many did this 10th best defence concede by the way?


I'm not very good at working out stats but it's somewhere between nought and nil.


----------



## Inertia (2 Mar 2014)

nice goal! long way to go though


----------



## Bollo (2 Mar 2014)

Typical City


----------



## Danny Tuff (2 Mar 2014)

I'm not a betting man, but I had Borini as first goalscorer at 18/1 and city to win 3-1 at 10/1 .... 

Happy afternoon for me, and im a Newcastle fan


----------



## Inertia (2 Mar 2014)

meanwhile, in Spain

https://vine.co/v/MKl0mB3arwX

oh dear


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Mar 2014)

Inertia said:


> meanwhile, in Spain
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MKl0mB3arwX
> 
> oh dear



Amongst a catalogue of 'flops' there today..
A cracking game with everything...esp the assistant getting manhandled...


----------



## MarkF (2 Mar 2014)

It was a fantastic game, especially the first half, best I've seen all season, 2-2 was fair and Gabi's strike was a belter. 

I also enjoyed the final and thought Sunderland contributed to a good competitive match.


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2014)

Just tuning into to Wigan/City and it's great to see Uwe Rosler both alive and building himself a decent reputation as a manager. Every club has players who live on in the fans' affections long after they've left and Uwe's relationship with City is more poignant than most. Check out one of his interviews online if you don't know the backstory.

And remember, it is established historical fact that Uwe Rosler's dad bombed Old Trafford


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2014)

Rosler you b********!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedRider (9 Mar 2014)

Bollo said:


> Rosler you b********!!!!!!!!


That makes it interesting...


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 Mar 2014)

Man City 3 Wigan 2


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Man City 3 Wigan 2


I wish. Congrats to Wigan, who deserved it, and Uwe for very clearly working city out.

I can't see City winning the prem - there's hints of the same ennui that seemed to bugger them up during Mancini's last season. If I were a betting man, I'd have more money on a 3rd or 4th place than 2nd. 

Having said that, they'll maybe put 3 past Barcalona on Wednesday. Despite the gazillions, you never know which City will turn up.


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2014)

Wigan peer less


----------



## sickboyblue (9 Mar 2014)

Bollo said:


> Just tuning into to Wigan/City and it's great to see Uwe Rosler both alive and building himself a decent reputation as a manager. Every club has players who live on in the fans' affections long after they've left and Uwe's relationship with City is more poignant than most. Check out one of his interviews online if you don't know the backstory.
> 
> And remember, it is established historical fact that Uwe Rosler's dad bombed Old Trafford


It was his grandad....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2014)

I was just thinking (rarely a good idea), normally Arsenal's season has fallen apart by now. But, heck, they might even win a cup this year. Midweek Bayern is probably a lost cause but they're having an unusually durable season.


----------



## craigwend (9 Mar 2014)




----------



## RedRider (12 Mar 2014)

next season's Man City kit. The models are really working it...


----------



## accountantpete (13 Mar 2014)

I had that Niklas Bendtner in the back of my cab once


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2014)

RedRider said:


> next season's Man City kit. The models are really working it...



You missed the best one!


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2014)

Scottish fitba is rarely discussed in here, but I thought I'd link to the delusions of David Weir, a man I once respected.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26559517

Apparently, Rangers deserve 'more credit' for spunking £30m to win part time leagues and are on the verge of financial ruin again.

Aye, very good David. The other ones got bells on.


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2014)

So if Putin keeps up this carry on and economic sanctions are targeted against Russian oligarchs, what happens to Chelsea and Arsenal ?


----------



## MarkF (14 Mar 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Scottish fitba is rarely discussed in here, but I thought I'd link to the delusions of David Weir, a man I once respected.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26559517
> Apparently, Rangers deserve 'more credit' for spunking £30m to win part time leagues and are on the verge of financial ruin again.
> Aye, very good David. The other ones got bells on.



Their fans need to take action into their own hands and not buy any season tickets, with nearly 40k forking out for them, they hold the power to change their club's bizarre mindset. This story speaks volumes, they have no sense of reality, any idiot coach could cherry pick players and get Rangers back-to-back promotions..... whilst making large profits! Losing £15 million quid whilst gaining promotion from what would be England's 7th/8th tier is nothing to give yourself a big pat on the back for.


----------



## MarkF (14 Mar 2014)

MLS news, many football specific stadium have and are being built, to go from nothing to championship level crowds in less than a decade means they have cracked it this time.
http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11096/9207694/american-dreams

Portalnd Timber fans!
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-tse94f0pKRI/UCgaGHhWzZI/AAAAAAAAADU/wTYpHvClfpY/s1600/4Y6A9253.jpg


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2014)

MarkF said:


> Their fans need to take action into their own hands and not buy any season tickets, with nearly 40k forking out for them, they hold the power to change their club's bizarre mindset. This story speaks volumes, they have no sense of reality, any idiot coach could cherry pick players and get Rangers back-to-back promotions..... whilst making large profits! Losing £15 million quid whilst gaining promotion from what would be England's 7th/8th tier is nothing to give yourself a big pat on the back for.



You are absolutely spot on with all of this. Sadly, they are ra peepul and I don't think they will ever learn. There's a chap of Rangers persuasion in my office who believes they have been unjustly punished for their substantial financial crimes, and also reckons that the league successes have been hard fought. Mental.


----------



## Bollo (16 Mar 2014)

In the almost unheard of position of almost wanting a Rags win today (a bad tempered 0-0 would have been ideal) but they were destroyed. Isn't three penalties awarded against Utd at The Swamp mentioned in Revelations as a sign of the apocalypse?



sickboyblue said:


> It was his grandad....


Ignore me, I'm an old fool.


----------



## PaulB (16 Mar 2014)

Bollo said:


> In the almost unheard of position of almost wanting a Rags win today (a bad tempered 0-0 would have been ideal) but they were destroyed. Isn't three penalties awarded against Utd at The Swamp mentioned in Revelations as a sign of the apocalypse?



*If you’re going to quote from the Book of Revelation, don’t keep calling it the Book of Revelations; there’s no “s”, it’s the Book of Revelation, as revealed to St John the Divine.*


----------



## RedRider (16 Mar 2014)

Ha ha @PaulB , was about to post the same thing.

WWWWW, Cardiff next.


----------



## Bollo (16 Mar 2014)

PaulB said:


> *If you’re going to quote from the Book of Revelation, don’t keep calling it the Book of Revelations; there’s no “s”, it’s the Book of Revelation, as revealed to St John the Divine.*


What quote?


----------



## accountantpete (18 Mar 2014)

Traffic news for the Utd game tomorrow


----------



## wait4me (18 Mar 2014)

I understand man u are negotiating a deal with Thomas Cook. It's the only way they will get in Europe for several years.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Liverpool probably will, but, unfortunately, I can see Arsenal being almost unchallenged for the title as the season reaches the last ten games or so.





ianrauk said:


> Tenner say's you are wrong bud!





Dayvo said:


> I'm not a betting man, but I'll settle on a couple of pints! Of beer, not whisky or champagne!
> 
> My bet is that Arsenal will win the Premier League this season, whether it's with ten games to go, or after the last match, is irrelevant. OK?
> 
> Mind you, with Tottenham going to be breathing down their necks, I'll happily lose the bet for a Spurs title win.





ianrauk said:


> A couple of pints it is then...Arsenal will fall away...it's written in the stars.





Dayvo said:


> If I win, you have to come to Oslo and buy the beers here (about a tenner a pint) you'll get free accommodation and food, though. Otherwise I'll fly to London and happily pay 3-4 squid for a beer!





ianrauk said:


> That's a deal....




Dayvo... get off your hammock in Goa.... and pay attention....*cough*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Dayvo... get off your hammock in Goa.... and pay attention....*cough*


Mind you, Arsenal lasted far longer than usual before starting to fade. I consider that an achievement!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2996046, member: 30090"]Moyes has no eyebrows? Anyone else notice this?[/QUOTE]
His eyes burn so much they've singed them off.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2996046, member: 30090"]Moyes has no eyebrows? Anyone else notice this?[/QUOTE]

A common affliction amongst fairer Celts.

At least he doesn't wear eyeliner.


----------



## PaulB (26 Mar 2014)

That was the first time in probably ever that I wanted the great satans to win last night but as ever, they went and let me down again. Still, they'll be in Europe next season....if there's a war on.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Mar 2014)




----------



## Dayvo (26 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Dayvo... get off your hammock in Goa.... and pay attention....*cough*


 
Yeah, thought it was just a matter of time before you posted something like that!

So, what's the deal? We're wined and dined at your gaff one weekend and I buy you a couple of beers (cos that's what I would have done for you if I' d won the bet. HONEST).  Or what?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, thought it was just a matter of time before you posted something like that!
> 
> So, what's the deal? We're wined and dined at your gaff one weekend and I buy you a couple of beers (cos that's what I would have done for you if I' d won the bet. HONEST).  Or what?




That's all good for me bud.. though the season aint over yet


----------



## postman (26 Mar 2014)

Breaking news.Half of Glasgow goes barmy,as Glasgow Celtic win the SPL again.Scottish football is a total joke always was and always will be.two teams each year.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2014)

postman said:


> Breaking news.Half of Glasgow goes barmy,as Glasgow Celtic win the SPL again.Scottish football is a total joke always was and always will be.two teams each year.



Aye, because it's not like one club has totally dominated Premier League victories in 'the modern era' in England now is it? The EPL is double the size of the SPL, and has had four champions (excluding Blackburn's one off (and I'm leaving Man City in there because I think they'll win again)) to Scotland's two. Both leagues have favoured foreigners over the development of national talent to the detriment of national sides over the last 20 or so years. The media fawn over The Old Firm (despite Rangers' demise) just as much as they do 'The Big Four'. And I can think of several clubs in England which owe a huge debt of gratitude to Scottish exports.

There are many flaws in the game in Scotland, but to deride it because one club has sh!teloads more money than the others is pushing it; the situation is (relatively) the same in England.

Sky f*cked football in Britain a long time ago, regardless of which team in which league in which country you follow.

Apologies for the rant, but the general contempt in which Scottish football is held really irks me. Dunno if you could tell


----------



## MarkF (27 Mar 2014)

Agree Andy, don't hear people saying the same about Portugal and now Germany and Greece are dominated by only one team! Scotland has just 2 semi-large cities, 2 tiddlers then the rest of the towns would do well to support an English L2 club. The fact that Scotland has so many pro and semi pro clubs is astonishing and testament to their love of football.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2014)

MarkF said:


> Agree Andy, don't hear people saying the same about Portugal and now Germany and Greece are dominated by only one team! Scotland has just 2 semi-large cities, 2 tiddlers then the rest of the towns would do well to support an English L2 club. The fact that Scotland has so many pro and semi pro clubs is astonishing and testament to their love of football.



You missed La Liga, Eredivisie, Serie A and countless other leagues around the world which feature a tiny pool of league dominance.

I suppose the main difference with many other leagues is that they have nurtured their own players and achieved international success.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Mar 2014)

Well how about that, Palace outplaying Chelsea and winning funny old game. Bet @ianrauk Mum is pleased...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Well how about that, Palace outplaying Chelsea and winning funny old game. Bet @ianrauk Mum is pleased...




Unbelievable. We can beat all the top teams no problem, with ease even, bring on the lesser teams and it's a different bloody matter.
Mother, bless her if she was alive, would have had a field day.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2014)

User said:


> Cheeky fecker




She was.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Unbelievable. We can beat all the top teams no problem, with ease even, bring on the lesser teams and it's a different bloody matter.
> Mother, bless her if she was alive, would have had a field day.


Sorry, only recalled you mentioning your Mum was a staunch Palace fan.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2014)

Palace were excellent, every time I watch them I can't work where Jedinak is supposed to be playing, that guy gets involved in everything and never stops working.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Sorry, only recalled you mentioning your Mum was a staunch Palace fan.




No prob's mate


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2014)

Arsenal's second half performance put my falling apart predictions on hold. I didn't think they could get a point from that game.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2014)

User said:


> Which is superb, until he isn't where he should be.



Jedinak is omnipresent......


----------



## simon.r (6 Apr 2014)

LCFC in the premiership


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2014)

Sunderland in the Championship... Gus Poyet will feel at home. 3 [even 4] games in hand but what games!


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Apr 2014)

simon.r said:


> LCFC in the premiership


Yeah - they look up to it too. As compared with, say, QPR. I half-hope we _don't_ go up - really can't see any prospect of survival in the Premiership.


----------



## simon.r (6 Apr 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Yeah - they look up to it too. As compared with, say, QPR. I half-hope we _don't_ go up - really can't see any prospect of survival in the Premiership.



That's my concern. We shall see


----------



## AndyRM (7 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Sunderland in the Championship... Gus Poyet will feel at home. 3 [even 4] games in hand but what games!



Sunderland are gubbed. I struggle to understand what they saw in Poyet, after their last appointment from the lower leagues went so well... A chap I play football with works for the club in their media department and is similarly baffled. I think they will struggle in the Championship.

Disappointed to see Norwich get rid of Hughton, especially when it looks like they are safe. I have mixed feelings about seeing Neil 'Green Teeth' Lennon linked with the job. On the one hand, I'd be happy for him to have no further involvement in Scottish football. On the other, I have a soft spot for Norwich and he's an incapable fool of a manager who has no right to a high profile job in the Premiership.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Disappointed to see Norwich get rid of Hughton, especially when it looks like they are safe.



Safe? Far from it.
They really needed to win at the weekend. If they had won, then I may have agreed with you. The Fulham game is their last chance saloon. Their run is is the hardest of the bottom clubs by far.

Their run in
Fulham away
Liverpool Home
Man Utd Away
Chelsea Away
Arsenal Home

I can see them getting 1 point at the most, against Fulham. Sunderland also have 3 games in hand over Norwich, ok they wont win them all, but stranger things have happened.

Fulham run in
Norwich Home
Tottenham Away
Hull Home
Stoke Away
C Palace Home

Cardiff run In
Southampton Away
Stoke Home
Sunderland Away
Newcastle Away
Chelsea Home

Sunderland run in
Tottenham Away
Everton Home
Man City Away
Chelsea Away
Cardiff Home
Man Utd Away
West Brom Home
Swansea Home

But hey.... it's a funny old game.


----------



## ASC1951 (7 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> ..Disappointed to see Norwich get rid of Hughton, especially when it looks like they are safe. ...


Yeah, nice guy; who seems to handle all his upsets with dignity, even when Newcastle threw him out.

It must be odd doing a job where the only certainty is that you will be sacked.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Safe? Far from it.
> They really needed to win at the weekend. If they had won, then I may have agreed with you. The Fulham game is their last chance saloon. Their run is is the hardest of the bottom clubs by far.
> 
> Their run in
> ...



You could well be right, but I reckon a 5 point start on the other teams in trouble will be enough. Sunderland will be lucky to get 6 points from their remaining games.

At least it's exciting at both ends of the league just now. Often feels that things are sewn up by this point in the season.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2014)

Now double points for the last game of the season would spice things up a bit... [but that would just be silly wouldn't it Mr Ecclestone?]


----------



## Glow worm (7 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> You could well be right, but I reckon a 5 point start on the other teams in trouble will be enough. Sunderland will be lucky to get 6 points from their remaining games.



Trouble is, if Fulham beat us on Saturday, that 5 point gap's down to 2 points and we haven't beaten Fulham since 1986! the last time we went there for a 'must win' game at the end of the season they beat us 6-0 and down we went. On top of that, I'd be absolutely amazed if we get more than a point at most from our last 4 games.

We are deep in the mire. I suspect Sunderland and Cardiff have probably gone (although with games in hand, if sunderland beat Spurs tonight it will shake things up , and whoever loses between Fulham and Norwich on Saturday, will in my veiw go down with them. Not looking good for Norwich at all.

My only hope is the 'new manager syndrome' having an effect. Adams is a great coach (at youth level at least) and well respected at the club.


----------



## thom (17 Apr 2014)

Gareth Bale scored last night - worth a look :


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Gareth Bale scored last night - worth a look :



Oh yes, I watched that a short while and thought about posting it up on here but, as ever, I managed to get distracted. I think he was meant to just fall down so the ref could give a yellow card for the defender while Barça got back into position. But he didn't do what he was supposed to.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2014)

Sunderland might be going down but they're not going without ruffling a few big birds' feathers.


----------



## PaulB (20 Apr 2014)

What a great Liverpool player Agent Borini turned out to be!


----------



## RedRider (20 Apr 2014)

God, that's nerve-wracking listening the game on radio, never have enjoyed it.

The 'childish one's' eleven up next.


----------



## accountantpete (21 Apr 2014)

Looks like some news on Moyes is imminent

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...atience-following-Premier-League-failure.html


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Looks like some news on Moyes is imminent
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...atience-following-Premier-League-failure.html



Must be like the best Christmas ever in Liverpool.


----------



## PaulB (21 Apr 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Looks like some news on Moyes is imminent
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...atience-following-Premier-League-failure.html


Since the Daily Heil can be trusted with getting precisely Scottish Football Association right about anything, Moyes will presumably be staying for a looong time. I wouldn't trust that rag if it told me tomorrow was Tuesday.


----------



## Kies (21 Apr 2014)

Moyes imminent departure is all over twitter. I think it is just a matter of time now. Gary Lineker also posted something about it.
As a Utd fan i wanted to give him a couple of seasons, but the results and the manner of our capitulation has me glad he is about to leave. I wish him the best, a decent man and a good manager, but not a UNITED manager.


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2014)

........................and gone!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2014)




----------



## Beebo (22 Apr 2014)

It will be interesting to see where he pops up again.
He may have to do a Steve McLarren and drop down a division.
But then again, with a reported £10m pay off he should be ok for a couple of weeks.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Apr 2014)

He should have had until at least Christmas.


----------



## PaulB (22 Apr 2014)

It's like the 80s and 90s all over again. Liverpool top the league and Manchester United sacking managers!


----------



## LarryDuff (22 Apr 2014)

He was never the right choice.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Apr 2014)

Who would have thought it 9 months ago that Man Utd would implode like this, quite incredible really. I was never a fan of SAF but you have to hand it to him getting what he did out of the team he had for the last few seasons. On the other hand ultimately a lot of the blame for the demise has to lay at his door for not rebuilding the team two-three years ago.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Apr 2014)

PaulB said:


> It's like the 80s and 90s all over again. Liverpool top the league and Manchester United sacking managers!




And the wheel turns.....


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2014)

Martinez suddenly making Everton look lie a top side didn't do Moyes any favours really. When someone comes in and makes the team you put together perform brilliantly, it has to reflect badly on you. OK Martinez did put a few loan signings in who've made a difference too, still...


----------



## PK99 (22 Apr 2014)

Way back when Moyes was PNE manager (I'm a PNE fan... we all have our crosses etc...) I coined the name "Dithering David" on a Fans' message board over his performance in the transfer market. Before Peter crouch signed for QPR, he was at Deepdale ready to sign a contract and Moyes changed his mind about signing him. We were in discussions with ManUre re signing David Healy for around £1M, Woyes ummed and ahhed, Fergie gave Healy a his first team debut and the price went up to £1.5M. We never signed a player without them coming on a trial loan loan first - some players refused.

He was the same at Everton and at ManUre, and ultimately that is what has cost him the job.


----------



## accountantpete (22 Apr 2014)

Partly unlucky - if RVP had been fit and in-form again he would have dragged that squad towards 3/4th place and Moyes may have kept his job.


----------



## Spartak (25 Apr 2014)

Sad, sad news coming out of Spain today ......

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27159955

RIP Tito


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2014)

Spartak said:


> Sad, sad news coming out of Spain today ......
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27159955
> 
> RIP Tito



Tragically young. Must be very tough on family and friends.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Martinez suddenly making Everton look lie a top side didn't do Moyes any favours really. When someone comes in and makes the team you put together perform brilliantly, it has to reflect badly on you. OK Martinez did put a few loan signings in who've made a difference too, still...


Yes, that worked away undermining him in the background all the while. But about 1000 posts ago on this thread, before the European Club season started, I wrote that his comments about not winning anything without more players only served to show his lack of confidence in the team. And it does appear to have worked both ways.


----------



## FFJ (26 Apr 2014)

Hearing Arsene will stay at Arsenal, thought he was odds on to go and time for a change


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, that worked away undermining him in the background all the while. But about 1000 posts ago on this thread, before the European Club season started, I wrote that his comments about not winning anything without more players only served to show his lack of confidence in the team. And it does appear to have worked both ways.



Quite possibly, he seems a cup half empty kind of guy. Initially I thought that Moyes with better players would steam forward, that Everton, always organised and worthy were like that despite the players he had, turns out not to be the case. Though Martinez, who I never rated, might be enjoying that new manager bounce this season or then again, I may have to eat my words next season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2014)

My beloved Accrington Stanley beat the drop yesterday. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/match/499/ We are the smallest/poorest team in the Football League but we stay up every year while others considered to be much bigger clubs falter!


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Apr 2014)

Sunderland hanging on by one fingernail... the Cardiff game will turn it one way or the other.

Delia must be fun to live with just now.


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> My beloved Accrington Stanley beat the drop yesterday. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/match/499/ We are the smallest/poorest team in the Football League but we stay up every year while others considered to be much bigger clubs falter!



My lot were safe last week, even before they won. Makes a change from the last few years!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> My lot were safe last week, even before they won. Makes a change from the last few years!




See you next season then!


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> See you next season then!


Indeed. And hopefully rematches in League One next year


----------



## theloafer (27 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Sunderland hanging on by one fingernail... the Cardiff game will turn it one way or the other.
> 
> Delia must be fun to live with just now.


 sunderland 4-0 Cardiff

whoooooooooooooo sunderland out of the bottom 3


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Apr 2014)

It's fantastic when a team is able to control it's own destiny!


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2014)

Had to go to Man City and Liverpool and win, you've got to give credit to them, how they must be regretting the Sunderland loss! Thought Liverpool started brilliantly and were going to blow them away, but once Ba scored they visibly wilted and created nowt.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2014)

That was a sweet victory - esp' after the close up of the Kop's ludicrous 'European Royalty' banner at the start of the match.


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3050171, member: 30090"]Unfortunately you can't do a lot against a team that plays 6-3-1.[/QUOTE]

But you have to, if you want to win it, I don't think anything about today's performances, from either team, was any surprise. And the comment is a bit unfair because, during my youth, Liverpool passed back to the keeper ad infinitum on their way to so much success. You were Chelsea.


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3050187, member: 30090"]Is it me or this the most ridicolous non-sequitur post I have ever read?[/QUOTE]

? You started it, of course you can do something against 6-3-1, Liverpool have torn apart teams trying to contain them lately and if Chelsea hadn't have gained from that unfortunate error, it may well have been a different result. But whining about defensive tactics is sour grapes, needs must..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3050171, member: 30090"]Unfortunately you can't do a lot against a team that plays 6-3-1.[/QUOTE]

Almost as hard as playing a team with a couple of strikers that go down in the box if you so much as breathe on them I should think.


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3050205, member: 30090"]I'm not whining about sour grapes merely stating that you cannot do a lot against a team that plays 6-3-1.

And to rebutt this you mention about back passing claiming that we were Chelsea when we played some of the most breathtaking football this league has even known back in the day.[/QUOTE]

Liverpool set up to counter attack and have produced some fantastic football. You cannot whine at system designed to thwart that threat, did you want Chelsea to set up to accommodate your system?  

Back in the day Liverpool bored the pants off me, I'd rather watch this Liverpool any day. Liverpool then were masters of the pass back to the keeper, and probably a good reason for the law change.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3050174, member: 30090"]Absolutely, I was blown away by Chelsea's attacking flair and panache when on the ball.

And to think that the most successful English side in Europe can't boast about thier own European success - the tossers.[/QUOTE]



Well it always seems a bit rich to me the Mighty Kop's oh so selective memory. Everything that's good about football etc etc. They seem to have forgotten European football's darkest hour that lead to all English teams incurring a 5 year ban. Would be nice to see the Juve fans mentioned every time the 96 are remembered.
[QUOTE 3050210, member: 30090"]Really?[/QUOTE]

I should say so.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2014)

North of the border, my beloved Killie are facing a playoff place for relegation from the SPL. Should we finish the season there, I am not confident our hapless manager could inspire us to victory against Dundee, Falkirk or Hamilton. It would be particularly painful to lose to Falkirk should they finish runners up in the championship: their manager, Gary 'Three Lungs' Holt is a lifetime Killie fan, with the tattoo to prove it.

On paper we are a decent with the most prolific Scottish striker of all time, Boyd, and one of the most creative midfielders around in Eremenko. We've quality young lads too who are getting regular call ups to the national side at their age level.

Quite why Alan 'Used to be magic, now is tragic' Johnston can't generate a winning formula with such talent available is mystifying. He seems unable to inspire the team and has no backup plan when the normal tactic of 'batter it up to Boyd who might manage to hold and pass, should a player make a run for him' inevitably fail.

Dark times indeed for Scotland's oldest professional club.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2014)

I'm not sure that anyone reading up on Heysel is going to come away with a particularly favourable view on Liverpool fans...


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> North of the border, my beloved Killie are facing a playoff place for relegation from the SPL. Should we finish the season there, I am not confident our hapless manager could inspire us to victory against Dundee, Falkirk or Hamilton. It would be particularly painful to lose to Falkirk should they finish runners up in the championship: their manager, Gary 'Three Lungs' Holt is a lifetime Killie fan, with the tattoo to prove it.
> 
> On paper we are a decent with the most prolific Scottish striker of all time, Boyd, and one of the most creative midfielders around in Eremenko. We've quality young lads too who are getting regular call ups to the national side at their age level.
> 
> ...




Should never have lost Jim Jefferies. His time at Bradford was high comedy, players on 40k a week but playing with Alan Combe and Gary Locke! The poor guy had it all on to pick a team, his team, not the chairman's. Him and Billy brown are well thought of down here.


----------



## FFJ (27 Apr 2014)

Parking the bus(es) should be a tactic of a mid table/lower placed team, not one in the champs semi-final. Mourinho for West Ham?


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3050282, member: 30090"]Well among the less ignorant of us who have read up on Heysel and the history and circumstances surrounding that game I think a particularly less favourably view is to be had for the game in general.

About how an organsation were told that a particular ground was a dump, but did not listen, was told about how 'neutral' tickets were being touted to Juve fans which could cause crowd issues, but did not listen, were told that perhaps a chicken wire fence was not adequate protection to hold one section of fans away from the other...but surprise surprise, did not listen.

The ground was in such a crumbling state that you could take the terrace steps apart with your feet creating an endless supply of missiles. Hence why the Belgium FA and the Gendarme were held accountable later on. Something had to give that night and it just so happened to be the Liverpool fans, you really think that a club side who had won everything (including the European cup the previous year) were looking for a scrap?[/QUOTE]

So it was everybody's fault but the perpetrators?


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2014)

I was hoping that Liverpool would win but to whinge abut opposition tactics is a bit lame. To be champions you have to deal with all sorts of strategies.
I had to laugh at Rogers' comment that only one team came to win today - presumably he meant the 2 nil winners?


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3050282, member: 30090"]Well among the less ignorant of us who have read up on Heysel and the history and circumstances surrounding that game I think a particularly less favourably view is to be had for the game in general.

About how an organsation were told that a particular ground was a dump, but did not listen, was told about how 'neutral' tickets were being touted to Juve fans which could cause crowd issues, but did not listen, were told that perhaps a chicken wire fence was not adequate protection to hold one section of fans away from the other...but surprise surprise, did not listen.

The ground was in such a crumbling state that you could take the terrace steps apart with your feet creating an endless supply of missiles. Hence why the Belgium FA and the Gendarme were held accountable later on. Something had to give that night and it just so happened to be the Liverpool fans, you really think that a club side who had won everything (including the European cup the previous year) were looking for a scrap?[/QUOTE]

Whilst all this is true, 'extenuating circumstances' is far from a robust defence for the actions of those fans who were quite clearly 'looking for a scrap'.



MarkF said:


> Should never have lost Jim Jefferies. His time at Bradford was high comedy, players on 40k a week but playing with Alan Combe and Gary Locke! The poor guy had it all on to pick a team, his team, not the chairman's. Him and Billy brown are well thought of down here.



Jefferies early work at Killie was excellent. Towards the end of his tenure he seemed totally disillusioned and we played some archaic football. 

We got Jimmy Tangoface as a replacement, which was worse but saved us. Mixu was a revelation after that!


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Apr 2014)

I have absolutely zero interest in Liverpool, other than being if anything vaguely negative, on account of Scousers' as far as I can see utterly unfounded conviction that they have some special talent for humour, but even I suffered a pang at Gerrard's slip. Be awful if (he felt that) it 'cost them the title'.


----------



## Durian (28 Apr 2014)

Everton v Man City at the weekend, that will sort out where the title is going as I don't see Liverpool or City not winning their final two games after that.


----------



## MarkF (28 Apr 2014)

I think the media are jumping the gun at the mo', Everton have only lost 2 at home all season.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3051341, member: 30090"]You stating this as a fact?[/QUOTE]

Liverpool fans attacked others in the neutral zone of the stadium, causing the crush that killed people.

You can argue the toss about mitigating circumstances and poor policing all you want. It's a reprehensible stain on the clubs history that is conveniently rarely mentioned.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Apr 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> I have absolutely zero interest in Liverpool, other than being if anything vaguely negative, on account of Scousers' as far as I can see utterly unfounded conviction that they have some special talent for humour, but even I suffered a pang at Gerrard's slip. Be awful if (he felt that) it 'cost them the title'.


well he did look distraught. Then again, why was he at the back looking for the ball? Where was Skirtl? Where was Sakho? I just wonder if Chelsea's spoiling tactics hadn't got under his skin a little, and whether or not Liverpool would have been better advised not to push their back line up quite so high. 

If this mistake gives the title to Manchester City it will be a great shame - Suarez, Sterling and Sturridge have been quite extraordinary this year and it would be nice to see that rewarded.


----------



## Durian (28 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> I think the media are jumping the gun at the mo', Everton have only lost 2 at home all season.



And since the fallout from the sale of Lescott to City Everton have a pretty good record against City.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> I think the media are jumping the gun at the mo', Everton have only lost 2 at home all season.


The last time City won at Goodison was in 2009, we always outplay them at home, and usually do okay against them away. I fully expect Everton to beat City on Saturday, we have beaten Chelsea, Arsenal and Utd at home this season and Liverpool got a late equaliser against us. We have been alternately putting in a great performance followed by a dire one over the past couple of weeks and the irony of us handing Norway's darlings the title is typical of how the cookie crumbles for us.

I know a few Evertonians who would happily see us lose on Saturday, not a single kopite (or journalist it appears) wants us to not win. Personally, I will be cheeringg my team on with my normal passion, irrespective of the fallout elsewhere.


----------



## cd365 (28 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Liverpool fans attacked others in the neutral zone of the stadium, causing the crush that killed people..



You do know the neutral zone wasn't very wide, the fans were separated by wire a few yards apard and thinly policed. The Juve fans had done their own attacking before the crush plus thrown missiles etc. 

Jacques Georges, the Uefa president at the time, and Hans Bangerter, his general secretary, were threatened with imprisonment but eventually given conditional discharges. Albert Roosens, the former secretary-general of the Belgian Football Union (BFU), was given a six-month suspended prison sentence for “regrettable negligence” with regard to ticketing arrangements. So was gendarme captain Johan Mahieu, who was in charge of the policing the stands at Heysel. 

What happened was a tragedy but to just blame Liverpool fans is wrong. The Italian fans were well known for football violence themselves and if you look at what had happened to the Liverpool fans in Rome 12 months previously it was obvious that better policing and ticketing was required.

You need to read up on it a bit more and not just listen to terrace chanting.


----------



## MarkF (28 Apr 2014)

http://www.lfchistory.net/Articles/Article/3228

Interesting article.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2014)

My point was merely that Liverpool fans started the attack which lead to the deaths. And that reading about what happened is not only grim for the game in general, but particularly for Liverpool FC and the supporters involved.


----------



## MarkF (28 Apr 2014)

Roadhump said:


> I know a few Evertonians who would happily see us lose on Saturday, not a single kopite (or journalist it appears) wants us to not win. Personally, I will be cheeringg my team on with my normal passion, irrespective of the fallout elsewhere.



Ok, you'll be cheering them on with passion, but do you want them to win? 

I'll be at Tranmere watching my team, Rovers need to win to stay up, I am sat with the home fans.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> Ok, you'll be cheering them on with passion, but do you want them to win?
> 
> I'll be at Tranmere watching my team, Rovers need to win to stay up, I am sat with the home fans.



Bradford! I thought I held the dubious honour of supporting the poorest club on these boards 

I hate sitting with the opposite set of fans at a game. Fortunately, Killie usually take a doing away from Fortress Rugby Park (ahem) so it's rare to get into bother by cheering.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3052625, member: 30090"]This has never actually been disputed on this thread or elsewhere, it's the circumstances around it that you still fail to grasp.[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure how you reached that inaccurate conclusion, but if that's what you believe so be it.

In less controversial news, Newcastle took quite a beating in London tonight. Pardew has done the best he can at the club but perhaps his time will be up in summer, despite his achievements.

Moyes is a rumoured successor. Could be a decent appointment for them if it happens.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2014)

If he couldn't do anything with Man Utd, he'll never cope with Toon fans baying for unobtainable silverware. That's 7 games without a win.... I agree Pardue must be out soon, though his French must be just about perfect by now....


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> If he couldn't do anything with Man Utd, he'll never cope with Toon fans baying for unobtainable silverware. That's 7 games without a win.... I agree Pardue must be out soon, though his French must be just about perfect by now....



I think the logic is that Moyes did well with an extremely limited budget and didn't particularly rock the boat. Pardew has played his part in several controversial incidents which I assume Ashley is getting sick of. Though it does deflect attention from his questionable tenure so perhaps it's not the best of ideas.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> Ok, you'll be cheering them on with passion, but do you want them to win?



Tough one; if we win I will be proud of my team after a very good season and will go on the lash afterwards and celebrate with my mates. If we lose, however, resulting in LFC being deprived of their divine entitlement to glory, it will be the least hurtful defeat of my life *(by a massive country mile)* and I will be proud of my team after a very good season and go on the lash afterwards and celebrate with my mates.

Good luck at Tranmere.


----------



## Durian (29 Apr 2014)

I think Moyes would do well at Newcastle but would their fans put up with his style of play?


----------



## Durian (29 Apr 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Tough one; if we win I will be proud of my team after a very good season and will go on the lash afterwards and celebrate with my mates. If we lose, however, resulting in LFC being deprived of their divine entitlement to glory, it will be the least hurtful defeat of my life *(by a massive country mile)* and I will be proud of my team after a very good season and go on the lash afterwards and celebrate with my mates.
> 
> Good luck at Tranmere.



As a fellow Evertonian this is an awful game for us at the weekend so I'm going to be on the lash well before the game starts!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2014)

Durian said:


> I think Moyes would do well at Newcastle but would their fans put up with his style of play?



It'd be better than the 'style' they have now. Which is non existent!


----------



## Durian (29 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> It'd be better than the 'style' they have now. Which is non existent!



They do seem to have given up since Pardew got his ban.


----------



## Inertia (29 Apr 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27198306

Maybe we shouldn't prejudge but for me they NEED to use the maximum punishment which is a ban from Europe or else rich clubs will just see it as a cost to doing business.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2014)

Inertia said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27198306
> 
> Maybe we shouldn't prejudge but for me they NEED to use the maximum punishment which is a ban from Europe or else rich clubs will just see it as a cost to doing business.



What's changed? Have Man City & PSG ruffled the feathers of the long established biggest/richest clubs who don't like level competition? I think it's great to see those clubs at the very top.

Unless you want a salary cap or a USA draft style system then the leagues will always be manipulated by...............cash


----------



## Inertia (29 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> What's changed? Have Man City & PSG ruffled the feathers of the long established biggest/richest clubs who don't like level competition? I think it's great to see those clubs at the very top.
> 
> Unless you want a salary cap or a USA draft style system then the leagues will always be manipulated by...............cash


Nothings changed, thats the point, Man City and PSG have just joined those clubs at the top. Level competition? Thats not level competition. 

A salary cap would be nice but It wont happen.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2014)

Durian said:


> They do seem to have given up since Pardew got his ban.



I think that's part of it recently, but they were effectively safe by Christmas and lost their best player in January. 10 goals scored this year says it all really.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2014)

Inertia said:


> Nothings changed, thats the point, Man City and PSG have just joined those clubs at the top. Level competition? Thats not level competition.
> 
> A salary cap would be nice but It wont happen.



It has changed, any club can be a rich club today and the established ones don't like it, why can't Man City & PSG enjoy some time in the sun? Nothing has changed regarding money, it does and always has bought success. Bournemouth are buying it, Rotherham are buying it, lots of lower league clubs are complying with the income/expenditure rule but splashing cash from benefactors. Bradford have gates of 14k in L1 but can't attract players (pay wages) that clubs of 4/5k gates can..............it's not "fair" in any league. .


----------



## Inertia (29 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> It has changed, any club can be a rich club today and the established ones don't like it, why can't Man City & PSG enjoy some time in the sun? Nothing has changed regarding money, it does and always has bought success. Bournemouth are buying it, Rotherham are buying it, lots of lower league clubs are complying with the income/expenditure rule but splashing cash from benefactors. Bradford have gates of 14k in L1 but can't attract players (pay wages) that clubs of 4/5k gates can..............it's not "fair" in any league. .


I wrote a few replies to your post but sadly I gave up, whats the point? I guess I'm just a romantic who does want it 'fair' and wants it to be possible for a club to make it to the top without have a sheik or oil baron in charge.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2014)

Inertia said:


> I wrote a few replies to your post but sadly I gave up, whats the point? I guess I'm just a romantic who does want it 'fair' and wants it to be possible for a club to make it to the top without have a sheik or oil baron in charge.



So would I. I'd love a draft system and the fluid movement of success/clubs but it's not going to happen. People focus on Man City but it's happening right the way down the pyramid, I see the Leicester manager is accepting plenty of slaps on the back on his promotion "achievement"............... whilst blitzing through £30-40m in losses!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2014)

Inertia said:


> I wrote a few replies to your post but sadly I gave up, whats the point? I guess I'm just a romantic who does want it 'fair' and wants it to be possible for a club to make it to the top without have a sheik or oil baron in charge.



That's the thing though, football has never been a particularly 'fair' game, particularly at the highest level. 

Though as @MarkF it happens throughout the leagues. One particular example that springs to mind was the tragedy of Gretna FC. Bankrolled through the leagues by a wealthy businessman who got sick and died. His kids didn't want to spunk any more of their inheritance and pulled the plug. Gretna are no more.

Have a look at the top leagues in Europe and you'll see that they've been won and dominated by two or three sides since they existed, with the occasional blip when another side interrupts the party.

France - 5: Marseille, St. Etienne, Nantes, Monaco, Lyon (though St. Etienne, Nantes and Monaco have been out of the picture for some time)
England - 3: Man U, Liverpool, Arsenal
Spain - 2: Real, Barcelona
Germany - 1: Bayern (who are streets ahead of Nuremburg, Dortmund and Schalke)
Italy - 1: Juventus (by miles ahead of Milan and Inter)

I suppose my point is that money has always created a division in football, it's just more obvious now.

I fully agree with your sentiments though.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2014)

Durian said:


> I think Moyes would do well at Newcastle but would their fans put up with his style of play?



The Toon still miss Kevin Keagan's gung-ho attacking football so I think Moyes would be a mistake.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> The Toon still miss Kevin Keagan's gung-ho attacking football so I think Moyes would be a mistake.



Yes, not a good match.

It's shame that what appears to be a decent man is now figure of fun. He'd be better off doing what McClaren did and re-building his reputation away from the UK's media.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2014)

He can afford it.


----------



## GaryA (29 Apr 2014)

Guess which club?


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2014)

The best bit about Ashley buying the club is he's been forced to keep spending his money to avoid looking like a complete idiot.... someone should've had a quiet word, he could have saved a lot of money.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Apr 2014)

Isn't it heartening to see that you can still manage to spend absolutely shitloads of wonga and end up crap. Yes, QPR, we're looking at you.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> So would I. I'd love a draft system and the fluid movement of success/clubs but it's not going to happen. People focus on Man City but it's happening right the way down the pyramid, I see the Leicester manager is accepting plenty of slaps on the back on his promotion "achievement"............... whilst blitzing through £30-40m in losses!


It is a gamble some clubs owners are prepared to make to make it in to the $ky Premier league, and the fruits that brings 

Having been through administration more than once I am glad we appear to have landed some sensible owners at Palace. Although I have a feeling that their spending on player ambitions might make their relationship with Tony Pulis difficult once they start talking about strengthening the playing staff in the summer. 

I didn't think I would enjoy the Premiership but once you are in it I have to admit you tend to want to stay in it, the extended media coverage the bigger crowds and the enormous revenue all make it too irresistible.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2014)

GaryA said:


> Guess which club?
> 
> View attachment 43679



There is something glorious about the really sh!tey signs that fans make at home.


----------



## Beebo (29 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I think that's part of it recently, but they were effectively safe by Christmas and lost their best player in January. 10 goals scored this year says it all really.


4 of those goals were against Hull, when Pardew headbutted the player. Which makes the whole thing even more odd, why did he do such a stupid thing when his team were winning?
I used to feel sorry for Pardew, but he lost a lot of support when he did that.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> I didn't think I would enjoy the Premiership but once you are in it I have to admit you tend to want to stay in it, the extended media coverage the bigger crowds and the enormous revenue all make it too irresistible.



I enjoyed Bradford's first season just for the novelty, the 2nd was horrible, I think back and laugh, what on earth were Bradford doing employing Jorge Cadete, Benito Carbone, Dan Petrescu and Stan Collymore? We slid out of the PL with the chairman picking the team and continued to slide to 90th in the football league, via 2 administrations and the loss of our stadium. Was the PL worth it? Of course not.

The Championship is as high as I'd want City to reach now, but Palace are different, they have huge potential with their location. A new stadium would see Palace move up another level.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> ....A new stadium would see Palace move up another level.


That would be a totally different storey....


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Apr 2014)

MarkF said:


> I enjoyed Bradford's first season just for the novelty, the 2nd was horrible, I think back and laugh, what on earth were Bradford doing employing Jorge Cadete, Benito Carbone, Dan Petrescu and Stan Collymore? We slid out of the PL with the chairman picking the team and continued to slide to 90th in the football league, via 2 administrations and the loss of our stadium. Was the PL worth it? Of course not.
> 
> The Championship is as high as I'd want City to reach now, but Palace are different, they have huge potential with their location. A new stadium would see Palace move up another level.


I have quite fond memories of the season you were up there, did it come down to the last few games if not the last game and was that the season where Dean Windass was banging in goals as an aging semi injured forward?


----------



## craigwend (29 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> I have quite fond memories of the season you were up there, did it come down to the last few games if not the last game and was that the season where Dean Windass was banging in goals as an aging semi injured forward?



Good 'old Dean Windass' ...


----------



## Kies (29 Apr 2014)

Bayern are a real suprise this evening


----------



## MarkF (30 Apr 2014)

Dean Windass? Like a lot of our fans, I could not stand the bloke, he was like a 35 year old teenager, a total git..

It was Liverpool v Chelsea all over again last night, with the home team doing exactly what everybody knew they would and playing right into their opponents hands. A high back line v Modric with Bale & Ronaldo wide either side of him?


----------



## Durian (30 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> The Toon still miss Kevin Keagan's gung-ho attacking football so I think Moyes would be a mistake.



That was what I was thinking when I mentioned would the fans accept Moyes. Newcastle under keegan were 'if you score three we'll score four', under Moyes it would be more like George Graham at Arsenal, grinding out 1-0 victories without much flair.


----------



## GaryA (30 Apr 2014)

Todays Newcastle Evening Chronicle has the headline

*P45DUE*
with a picture of Pardew and a list of the record-breaking bad runs

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/10-facts-newcastle-united-should-7053420

..of course its that money-grubbing turd Ashley who is the real villian 
I reckon its crunch time on saturday when they play Cardiff...
.... if they lose against the bottom club at home when Sunderland beat them 4-0 last Sunday then Pardews got to be sacraficed.
BBC radio newcastles phone ins are full of disgusted toon season ticket holders baying for blood


----------



## accountantpete (1 May 2014)

The Spanish press were a bit cruel this morning.

_This tiresome script did not help him win the Champions League during his three years in Madrid ... nor now with Chelsea_


----------



## MarkF (1 May 2014)

accountantpete said:


> The Spanish press were a bit cruel this morning.
> 
> _This tiresome script did not help him win the Champions League during his three years in Madrid ... nor now with Chelsea_



I think he did as well as he could this season with Chelsea's squad, imagine Man City or Liverpool with Chelsea's forwards!

Hoping for a good game and an Atletico win, it'll be long time before another outsider reaches the CL final. Hopefully, all this means that they won't have to humiliate themselves with movie tie-ins again. (Simeone bottom left) 







They have had some great ads:- http://www.weloba.com/article/video-best-spots-in-atletico-de-madrids-adverticement


----------



## Glow worm (3 May 2014)

Hats off to Sunderland for pulling off what was unthinkable just a few weeks ago when they looked doomed. It means my team Norwich are all but relegated but to be honest we deserve it. If we'd shown half the spirit and fight Sunderland have, we'd have been safe ages ago.

There's just the formality of defeat to Cheslki tomorrow and that will be that for us. Just not good enough, but at least we're not in debt anymore and hopefully can rebuild in the Championship with the guaranteed 6 points from ipswich to look forward to


----------



## brodiej (4 May 2014)

Looks like Norwich, Fulham and Cardiff are going to take legal action as Sunderland weren't docked points.
http://gu.com/p/3pvxj

I know there's a lot of money at stake but the league aren't going to suddenly change their minds and relegate Sunderland


----------



## Glow worm (4 May 2014)

brodiej said:


> Looks like Norwich, Fulham and Cardiff are going to take legal action as Sunderland weren't docked points.
> http://gu.com/p/3pvxj
> 
> I know there's a lot of money at stake but the league aren't going to suddenly change their minds and relegate Sunderland



Shameful. Sunderland fully deserve to stay up. We deserve to go down because we are frankly terrible, and no amount of sour graped legal action will change that!


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2014)

The Everton v Man City game was a belter, even the ref played well.  Can't see anything other than another 6 points for Man City.


----------



## Roadhump (4 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> The Everton v Man City game was a belter, even the ref played well.  Can't see anything other than another 6 points for Man City.


It was great end to end stuff at Goodison yesterday, I am not sure whether it was world class finishers or poor defending by Everton that lost us the game, but very encouraged that we competed toe to toe with such a quality team desperate for the points being within touching distance of the title, hopefully bodes well.

This has been such an amazing season I wouldn't be surprised to see City drop a clanger in one of their two remaining games. If City win both games by a single goal, Liverpool will need to score 12 in 2 games - they can score for fun, but highly unlikely....


----------



## toeknee (4 May 2014)

It was very very sad at prenton park.......


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2014)

toeknee said:


> It was very very sad at prenton park.......



Not for me it wasn't.


----------



## toeknee (4 May 2014)




----------



## PaulB (4 May 2014)

toeknee said:


> It was very very sad at prenton park.......


Yes, I feel for my lyrical hero, Nigel Blackwell at this sad time.


----------



## Roadhump (4 May 2014)

toeknee said:


> It was very very sad at prenton park.......


Commiserations!! I used to work with a Tranmere fan who had a pathological hatred of Everton, he wasn't that keen on Liverpool but especially disliked the blues. I can understand Tranmere not liking EFC and LFC but wondered if there is one in particular that most of you dislike, and if so, why.....just wondering?


----------



## toeknee (4 May 2014)

Can only speak for myself here, got no problem with efc, , supported them for a while in the 80s, inchy , psycho pat,Andy Gray. So have a soft spot for them, so because of this I have a rather strong dislike for Lfc, in particular the fans on the wirral, who have a shirt and a sky sports season ticket, and mouth off , us this. We this ,get a grip your a fan not a supporter, supporters go to the games, and try by any means to get a ticket. Got some fans in my road, and that's the closest they will ever get to anfield. Hope this helps......


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2014)

I'm glad I was walking a lake in Milton Keynes today rather than listening to Killie take a pasting off Hearts. If they'd not had a 15 point deduction we would be behind them now.

I can't see us surviving a playoff.

We've gone from League Cup winners to the brink of relegation in 18 months. We run the risk of becoming the Scottish Leeds/Portsmouth.

Dark times indeed.


----------



## craigwend (4 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Hats off to Sunderland for pulling off what was unthinkable just a few weeks ago when they looked doomed. It means my team Norwich are all but relegated but to be honest we deserve it. If we'd shown half the spirit and fight Sunderland have, we'd have been safe ages ago.
> 
> There's just the formality of defeat to Cheslki tomorrow and that will be that for us. Just not good enough, but at least we're not in debt anymore and hopefully can rebuild in the Championship with the guaranteed 6 points from ipswich to look forward to



The draw keeps it 'exciting'

Also guaranteed us (HCAFC) another years in the Premiership... 

an FA Cup Final 

Europa League next year 

(oh & beating Man U on Tuesday )


----------



## Roadhump (4 May 2014)

toeknee said:


> Can only speak for myself here, got no problem with efc, , supported them for a while in the 80s, inchy , psycho pat,Andy Gray. So have a soft spot for them, so because of this I have a rather strong dislike for Lfc, in particular the fans on the wirral, who have a shirt and a sky sports season ticket, and mouth off , us this. We this ,get a grip your a fan not a supporter, supporters go to the games, and try by any means to get a ticket. Got some fans in my road, and that's the closest they will ever get to anfield. Hope this helps......



Thanks for that, my workmate said he particularly disliked EFC because Peter Johnson left Tranmere to become our chairman in the 90s.....why blame us for that, we didn't exactly like him? Know what you mean about LFC armchair fans....football is nothing more than a fashion accessory to them


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2014)

I just opened the BBC's football fixtures page and saw Liverpool were 3 - 0 up against Palace after 77 minutes. I thought I'd get a live stream up but by the time it was up and running, the score was 1 - 3. Amazing come back there! 3 - 3.


----------



## MarkF (5 May 2014)

Incredible game, at 0-3 Palace were lucky it was not 0-6, I was just telling my son that Palace needed to give their fans something, anything, when they scored. Liverpools defence just fell apart after that. Palace would have won with another 5 mins, mental.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> Incredible game, at 0-3 Palace were lucky it was not 0-6, I was just telling my son that Palace needed to give their fans something, anything, when they scored. Liverpools defence just fell apart after that. Palace would have won with another 5 mins, mental.


You see things like that and you wonder what on earth are you doing trying to predict football scores!  For the record, I reckon I'd have predicted 1 - 3 for the game but, luckily, no player nominated Liverpool for the predictions gamesters.


----------



## dan_bo (5 May 2014)

Now that's what you call a balls up.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Now that's what you call a balls up.


Nope, that's what you call a come back


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2014)

Defender surrender.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2014)

I bet the last £1.62 from my online betting account on a Liverpool win, and would have won 65p. So, now I have an empty account and aim to seek revenge by digging up @Crackle's lawn if it ever grows!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> I bet the last £1.62 from my online betting account on a Liverpool win, and would have won 65p. So, now I have an empty account and aim to seek revenge by digging up @Crackle's lawn if it ever grows!


He could always water it using Suarez's tears....


----------



## dan_bo (6 May 2014)




----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2014)

spose better put these away then...


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3065245, member: 30090"]Man City still need to win both their games if we beat Newcastle, but yes the above maybe a but premature.[/QUOTE]


Oh indeed. It really is the old cliche of it's now Many City's to lose.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2014)

Well we have Cardiff at their place and they have nothing to lose. PLUS we have chocked against a good few 'lower' side teams this season.


----------



## Roadhump (6 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3065245, member: 30090"]Man City still need to win both their games if we beat Newcastle, but yes the above maybe a but premature.[/QUOTE]
Not entirely accurate. If Liverpool beat Newcastle, City need 4 points, i.e. a win and a draw to win the league, unless Liverpool beat Newcastle by 9 goals plus the number of goals by which City beat their opponents in the game they win.

City are favourites, but it is far from over, anything can happen; factors that might influence the outcome could be City complacency, alternatively the pressure getting to them, or even Villa or West Ham being so chilled out having survived they put in a master performance and beat City.

This season has been amazing so it how can anyone take anything for granted?


----------



## Roadhump (6 May 2014)

I checked the odds last night, City 1/14, Liverpool 8/1 and Chelsea 300/1.......think I'll have a tenner on Chelsea, you just never know


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2014)

It's entirely possible that Liverpool will knock 9 past Newcastle. The defending I've witnessed at SJP this season has ranged from abject to chronic.


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> I bet the last £1.62 from my online betting account on a Liverpool win, and would have won 65p. So, now I have an empty account and aim to seek revenge by digging up @Crackle's lawn if it ever grows!


Have you already lost that 8 quid you won on Gilbert. They'll be doing defensive drills on my lawn next season.


----------



## Roadhump (6 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> It's entirely possible that Liverpool will knock 9 past Newcastle. The defending I've witnessed at SJP this season has ranged from abject to chronic.


Maybe true, but they need 11 if City win one game by a single goal and draw the other.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 May 2014)

Roadhump said:


> I checked the odds last night, City 1/14, Liverpool 8/1 and Chelsea 300/1.......think I'll have a tenner on Chelsea, you just never know


Brings to mind that story about when England were pretty much dead in the water at Headingley and a couple of the Aussies noticed the running news board quoting odds against England of 500/1 and thinking, well, a two horse race is a two horse race, and at those odds, on the basic principle that 'yer never know...' they each put £50 on England to win.
(Incidentally, out of curiosity I just went to check, and the odds are now ranging from 175-200/1, so I guess a reasonable number of people must have been thinking along those lines.)


----------



## Archie_tect (6 May 2014)

What are the chances of Norwich beating Arsenal... and, if they do, beating them well enough to counter a 13 goal deficit should Sunderland lose to West Brom and Swansea after their heroics against Man City, Chelsea and Man Utd... dafter things have happened before!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Have you already lost that 8 quid you won on Gilbert. They'll be doing defensive drills on my lawn next season.



I put 5 quid of it on Cuddles to win the Giro, and squandered the rest on the likes of the bottling scousers


----------



## User482 (6 May 2014)

West Ham's aggregate score against City this season is 1-12. Liverpool fans should place their faith elsewhere...


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2014)

User482 said:


> West Ham's aggregate score against City this season is 1-12. *Liverpool fans should place their faith elsewhere*...



Behind a bus?


----------



## craigwend (6 May 2014)

craigwend said:


> The draw keeps it 'exciting'
> 
> Also guaranteed us (HCAFC) another years in the Premiership...
> 
> ...


 *


I've just seen our starting line up ...

Hull City Starting XI: Jakupovic, Rosenior, Figueroa, Bruce, Davies, Meyler, Koren, Boyd, Quinn, Elmohamady, Long...

Eldin Jakupovic is making his #*BPL* debut at Old Trafford tonight ...

My faith & prediction* may be tested tonight ..


----------



## MarkF (6 May 2014)

Those sexy Tigers to win, tigers tigers rah rah rah..........


----------



## theloafer (7 May 2014)

whoooooooooooooooooooooo sunderland 2-0 after 35 mins


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> We are deep in the mire. I suspect Sunderland have probably gone



At least I was half right a month ago! 

We've always had a bit of a rapport with Sunderland - ever since the 'friendly final' back in 1985. I'm right peed off tonight, but we've had it coming for a while for being useless, and you can't help but admire Sunderland's amazing last few games.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2014)

Feel for Norwich as I have family and colleagues who support them, but they have looked utterly toothless recently which makes me wonder why they binned Hughton. I reckon he could have inspired some points out of his side but sadly, not to be.

In news from Scotland, Killie managed a win which means depending on results we could come 7th with a win at Hibs, or end up back in the playoffs with a draw. 

Mon Saturday.


----------



## BAtoo (8 May 2014)

Spartak said:


> I'm just happy as my team Norwich City



will be playing Ipswich next season.........

(I hear there might be a welcome back for you at the weekend.....)


----------



## Inertia (8 May 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27327502

The FAs masterplan to fix Englands football, I just cant get my head around the new league three though

"The most controversial proposal would be establishing a new League Three in 2016-17, made up of 10 Premier League B teams and 10 from the Conference."

Wouldn't this just involve second string Prem sides replacing genuine clubs further down the league? How is this a good thing?


----------



## Archie_tect (8 May 2014)

Inertia said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27327502
> 
> The FAs masterplan to fix Englands football, I just cant get my head around the new league three though
> 
> ...


I thought I was confused enough already but the BBC article just sent my brain off to la-la land.... can anyone else make any sense of Greg Dyke's ideas?


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2014)

BAtoo said:


> will be playing Ipswich next season.........
> 
> (I hear there might be a welcome back for you at the weekend.....)



 OTBC Bring 'em on !


----------



## Archie_tect (8 May 2014)

I'm not sure either...


----------



## wait4me (8 May 2014)

craigwend said:


> The draw keeps it 'exciting'
> 
> Europa League next year *******
> 
> *And relegated at the end as a result*


----------



## MarkF (8 May 2014)

Looks like a system designed to allow big clubs to give insignificant game time to stockpiled young players that they have no real use for, apart from to keep out of other clubs hands and comply with quotas. I wish they'd stop trying to stop the (financial) manipulation of football by manipulating it, it just gets worse.


----------



## User482 (8 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3070280, member: 30090"]Rumour is that Big Sam is getting the sack after Sunday's game.[/QUOTE]
hope springs eternal...


----------



## craigwend (8 May 2014)

premier league fans & life expectancy ...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-27328674

just spotted you can play _'obesity & binge drinking'_ too


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 May 2014)

craigwend said:


> premier league fans & life expectancy ...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-27328674
> 
> just spotted you can play _'obesity & binge drinking'_ too



Accy Stanley third and not the fourth division,now there's a novelty!


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2014)

An update from North of the border.

There's a crucial game between Hibs and Killie today which decides who goes into the relegation playoff. BT Sport were due to televise the match which would have been excellent for the hunners (2) of Killie fans exiled in Newcastle. 

In their wisdom, Hibs knocked BT back in the hope of getting more fans in the ground. They won't, so all they've done is pish aff a broadcaster and the hunners (2) of fans who are watching elsewhere.

Watching agonisingly important Killie games in the past has aged me significantly, so I can't say that I'm too bothered. However, now I have no excuse for not helping clean the house and bake some cakes.

Even worse, if the game doesn't have proper radio commentary, I will be subjected to the horrors of Open All Mics. If you've not heard it before, tune in. Imagine Sky's transfer deadline day show but without visuals and you'll have an idea of how deliriously baws it truly is.

'Mon Killie!


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2014)

I've aged another 10 years but Killie are safe so I don't care.

If Hibs end up losing their playoff, which is entirely possible, that will mean 3 of the 5 Scottish city teams playing in the second division next season which is pretty amazing. 

Scottish fitba isn't interesting or exciting? Aye, very good!


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2014)

Congratulations to Manchester City! 

I'd be happy for them to win it as long as Pellegrini is there, no ego, bullshit, pyschobabble or histrionics, he seems to be a very nice man.


----------



## Wayne Tully (11 May 2014)

Liverpool are the UKIP of the sports world. They're either fantasising about the good old days or denying charges of racism


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> Congratulations to Manchester City!
> 
> I'd be happy for them to win it as long as Pellegrini is there, no ego, bullshit, pyschobabble or histrionics, he seems to be a very nice man.



Agreed. I read this morning that he's the first non-European to win the Premier League which is pretty impressive.



Wayne Tully said:


> Liverpool are the UKIP of the sports world. They're either fantasising about the good old days or denying charges of racism



When have Liverpool been accused of racism?


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2014)

Well done Sunderland, who'd've thought 14th five weeks ago?
At least Newcastle finished with a win so maybe M. Pardieu will keep his job after all.


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Well done Sunderland, who'd've thought 14th five weeks ago?
> At least Newcastle finished with a win so maybe M. Pardieu will keep his job after all.


Errrm, how did Newcastle finish with a win in the 2-1 defeat at Anfield?


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2014)

User said:


> Nitpicking


I know it's a habit of mine I'm trying to break.


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Well done Sunderland, who'd've thought 14th five weeks ago?
> At least Newcastle finished with a win so maybe M. Pardieu will keep his job after all.



I'm absolutely amazed that Sunderland managed to stay up. Can't think of a tougher run-in. That's two seasons in a row they've managed an impressive escape. Early days, but I wonder if they'd be able to do it again.

As for M. Pardieu (very good by the way) I can't see him going anywhere. I feel for the guy as he gets a brutal ride from the fans but he's the only person at the club who fields comments publicly. Most of the Toon fans I know are generally decent and level-headed, but there are a large number of deluded mungbeans who believe that Newcastle should be in the Champions League...


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2014)

They should *want* to be in the CL... but whether they can ever keep a good enough team together long enough, without Ashley making a profit on their best players all the time, will be the hard bit.

When Sunderland can start a season like they finished the last two, the confidence will return, and hopefully last all season, but like Newcastle complacency can set in once they're safe.


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2014)

The clubs stated transfer policy is to buy players cheap and hope that they improve enough for a big sell on fee. With that in place they'll never get anywhere near the Champions League. 

Shame really, when I first moved here Newcastle College was giving out free tickets for the group games so I got to see them beat Dynamo Kiev and Juve st SJP.

How times have changed!


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2014)

I lived in Washington, early 80's, used to watch Newcastle with maybe 16000 others, how times have changed!


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2014)

Ashley would sell if someone made him a decent offer, Aston Villa are now up for sale too.

I just cant see too many more rich sugar daddies coming into the Prem. The draw bridge has been pulled up by the financial fairplay rules.

There are only 4 Champions League places available so why take a risk, there are already 7 teams with the stated goal of getting these 4 places, so anyone buying Aston Villa or Newcastle would be lucky to finish 8th at best.


----------



## brodiej (12 May 2014)

Well - here's the England squad for Rio


Joe Hart
Fraser Forster 
Ben Foster
Glen Johnson
Phil Jones
Gary Cahill 
Phil Jagielka 
Chris Smalling 
Leighton Baines 
Luke Shaw 
Steven Gerrard
Jack Wilshere 
Jordan Henderson 
Frank Lampard 
James Milner 
Ross Barkley 
Adam Lallana 
Raheem Sterling 
Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain 
Wayne Rooney
Daniel Sturridge 
Danny Welbeck
Rickie Lambert
Not that surprising I suppose but quite a few interesting names to choose from
Especially Lallana, Barkley, Sterling, Shaw and Oxlade-Chamberlain


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2014)

The pub round the corner put their flags out yesterday... oh joy.


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2014)

User said:


> Time for the unjustified expectation to start ramping up.


Just 30 days to go!!!
http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...&day=12&year=2014&hour=00&min=00&sec=00&p0=55
Who could fail to be inspired by that list of players! Names to get the Brazilians quaking in their boots.


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> The pub round the corner put their flags out yesterday... oh joy.


 Who will be the first person to spot a car with 4 little flags on each window!


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Who will be the first person to spot a car with 4 little flags on each window!


Yesterday. Going towards Welling from Shooter's Hill


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> Yesterday. Going towards Welling from Shooter's Hill


 I knew South East London wouldnt let us down.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> Yesterday. Going towards Welling from Shooter's Hill


The Lampards out celebrating?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> Yesterday. Going towards Welling from Shooter's Hill


And I saw some big bloke on a bike this morning who was coming from Welling all decked out in red and white. Clearly an England supporter!


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I saw some big bloke on a bike this morning who was coming from Welling all decked out in red and white. Clearly an England supporter!


Red, blue and white! Today's choice of top is a Specialized Factory MTB top.

I saw some muppet driver with only one hand on the wheel this morning!!


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2014)

Miss Piggy?


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2014)

Jones & Smalling, having spent all season showing time and again, just how poo they are. Jones will always be either a clog footed CB or a poor (as in worse than Felllaini) defensive midfielder, any CB from Accrington or Colchester would be of more use.


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2014)

Vaguely NSFW, but entirely hilarious. And a little disturbing...


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2014)

Can't we have someone translate what footballers say for us:

Ashley Cole: I am retiring from international football. Translation: I'm no longer even the best left back at Chelsea let along the best left back in England, however that idiot Hodgson has decided I can't have a Brazilian beach holiday this year. I could have just not said anything but I'd rather throw my toys out of the pram and tell the world it's my decision to retire.

Rio Ferdinand: I have decided the time is right for me to move on. Translation: The powers that be at Utd have decided I'm too old, past it and was probably never good enough in the first place (see Roy Keane's comment from years ago). They have decided not to offer me megamoney in a new contract. I could have just not said anything but I'd rather throw my toys out of the pram and tell the world it's my decision to leave.


----------



## Beebo (13 May 2014)

Spurs have sacked Sherwood, no real surprise.
I will be interesting to see how many other clubs part company with managers in the next few weeks.


----------



## Beebo (13 May 2014)

User said:


> I can't see there being much in it for Pulis to stay at Palace.


 didnt he get £1million bonus for staying up? If I was the Chairman I'd offer him £2million next year.


----------



## Inertia (13 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm glad I don't work for Levy........what's the word I'm looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there's more words than that missing in his vocab


----------



## ASC1951 (13 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Spurs have sacked Sherwood, no real surprise....


No surprise at all. Whatever his ability as a coach, how can a Board work with someone who sounds off whenever a journalist pokes a microphone under his nose? When you are sticking your hands right to the very bottom of your pockets to fund the club, it must be galling to have the manager shouting the odds every Saturday about what you should and shouldn't be paying for. Same with Malky Mackay, who behaved like an idiot in public.


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2014)

Cole or Mike? If it's Ashley Cole I'll burn my Liverpool shirt


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2014)

Seriously I'll burn my shirt and follow Welling. I've been a Liverpool fan since at least 1974. Cashley is everything I hate about modern football and just isn't Liverpool. I've put up with Gillette and Hicks and watched United lord it over us but I'll never accept Cashley.


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2014)

Really? At his best he was a glory hunter who was poor at tracking back. Now as I said previously he's not even the best left back at Chelsea. He shares a place with a Rio as someone who is half as good as they think they are.


----------



## Inertia (14 May 2014)

oops?

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/chel...facebook-to-thank-their-superb-away-fans.html


----------



## Inertia (14 May 2014)

Id have the devil himself in defence if it shored things up, Cashley has experience which we need back there but think we need a solid centre more urgently, not a winger. A new goalkeeper might be handy too.


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2014)

We bought Toure for experience. 

I agree it needs shoring up but there are better defenders out there than Cashley. 

While defensive lapses certainly cost us points I don't think we need to, or should, rush into anything.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2014)

Not having a pop at you specifically @martint235 because the 'Cashley' thing has always made me laugh.

Footballer in moving for higher wages shocker!

Criscito or Marcelo would be pretty awesome signings.


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2014)

I know footballers are paid a lot, some are even worth it but Ashley Cole's whole attitude stinks. Why announce your retirement to the world cos you didn't get picked. Either fight for your place or say nothing.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> I know footballers are paid a lot, some are even worth it but Ashley Cole's whole attitude stinks. Why announce your retirement to the world cos you didn't get picked. Either fight for your place or say nothing.



All fair points and I agree with you. He's not the first and won't be the last footballer to chuck his toys out the pram. A knowing roll of the eyes and a shrug is all I'll give them these days. And some random bollox on the internet of course


----------



## Beebo (16 May 2014)

Oops, Arsenal's FA cup winners bus has been spotted.
I winder if Hull have one hidden away too?


----------



## cikoleko (16 May 2014)

Who will win 'La Liga' title? Barcelona or Atletico? Personally as I'm fan of Barca I'll cheer for them despite the fact that they did so shoot this season and I didn't like most of their games they played...


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oops, Arsenal's FA cup winners bus has been spotted.
> I winder if Hull have one hidden away too?



I love these non-stories, created out of nothing because some bellend with a rubbish camera phone has uploaded a picture for the #topbantz. Of course they've got a bus made and a route planned, as have Hull. Planning and executing this stuff can't be done in a few hours after a football match.

Here's Hull's route, a - http://www.hullcitytigers.com/news/article/201314-fa-cup-final-provisional-parade-plans-1552914.aspx


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2014)

cikoleko said:


> Who will win 'La Liga' title? Barcelona or Atletico? Personally as I'm fan of Barca I'll cheer for them despite the fact that they did so **** this season and I didn't like most of their games they played...



Hadn't realised it was a winner takes all scenario between Barca and Atletico, could be an exciting game!


----------



## User482 (16 May 2014)

ASC1951 said:


> No surprise at all. Whatever his ability as a coach, how can a Board work with someone who sounds off whenever a journalist pokes a microphone under his nose? When you are sticking your hands right to the very bottom of your pockets to fund the club, it must be galling to have the manager shouting the odds every Saturday about what you should and shouldn't be paying for. Same with Malky Mackay, who behaved like an idiot in public.



I thought Mackay behaved with a great deal of dignity most of the time, considering he was being publicly undermined by his chairman.

Sherwood was never going to last given Levy's trigger-happy nature, but at least he provided some entertainment along the way.


----------



## Roadhump (16 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I love these non-stories, created out of nothing because some bellend with a rubbish camera phone has uploaded a picture for the #topbantz. Of course they've got a bus made and a route planned, as have Hull. Planning and executing this stuff can't be done in a few hours after a football match.



That is true, but it adds to the fun of the schadenfreude when it goes wrong for your rivals. Until a few days ago all we had heard for weeks was how great it was that Liverpool had won their first title for 24 years. Loads of them had booked off Monday 12th May for the victory parade....this photo appeared on Facebook, now I know you need a bus (or 2 in Chelsea's case) but that shirt isn't essential planning.....it is counting chickens before they are hatched!!


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love the fun of the schadenfreude (nice phrase by the way) it just makes me laugh and frustrates me at the same time the way the media dress things up and manipulate people.


----------



## Roadhump (16 May 2014)

Yes, whereas a bit of thought may suggest the practicalities of a situation, it seems much of the media would want reality to get in the way of a good story.


----------



## accountantpete (16 May 2014)

£50m fine for City - reduced to £15m if they don't spend too much on new players.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...breach-of-Uefa-Financial-Fair-Play-rules.html


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2014)

accountantpete said:


> £50m fine for City - reduced to £15m if they don't spend too much on new players.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...breach-of-Uefa-Financial-Fair-Play-rules.html


Just loose change to City. A points deduction or a ban from Europe would be more effective.


----------



## Haitch (17 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3079855, member: 30090"]Ashley Cole, face it, we need a left back and he says he want to play in Europe so what other teams can he go to? Man City, nah, Arsenal, hell no, so it would be us if we want him.[/QUOTE]

Scuse me, but Cole wants to play in Europe and City and Arsenal don't need a left back so Liverpool will sign him?


----------



## simon the viking (17 May 2014)

S*D the F.A cup tonight................................ Southend V Burton Albion Play off League one, semi final second Leg 12.00 o'clock kick off COME ON YOU BREWERS (Albion lead 1 - 0)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2014)

I have a number of friends off to watch the Scottish Cup Final, here's hoping it's a good match


----------



## simon the viking (17 May 2014)

BREWERS.... Burton Albion Play off finalists..... Get in There!!!!!!


----------



## Glow worm (17 May 2014)

Go Hull! 2-0 up against the Arse already - great stuff!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2014)

Alan H said:


> Scuse me, but Cole wants to play in Europe and City and Arsenal don't need a left back so Liverpool will sign him?


Are you sure that the Arsenal defence doesn't need a bit of shoring up, though?


----------



## Glow worm (17 May 2014)

Unbelievable amount of diving from Arsenal- and they cheated their way to that 2nd goal that was never a corner.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Unbelievable amount of diving from Arsenal- and they cheated their way to that 2nd goal that was never a corner.


I wonder whether Arsène saw Huddlestone on Giroud in the box....


----------



## Glow worm (17 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder whether Arsène saw Huddlestone on Giroud in the box....


With his selective eyesight- probably!


----------



## Glow worm (17 May 2014)

Rats cocks.


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

They have just won the FA cup and we are not going to hear the end of it. I'm so glad they did not win the league.

I'm a Man Untied fan. I know we had a poor season. But we need to rebuild our first team.


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3086798, member: 30090"]There is a 'football' thread....[/QUOTE]
Where?


----------



## stephec (17 May 2014)

When did you emigrate from Manchester to Harpenden?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 May 2014)

I hate all Premier league football shoot.


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

stephec said:


> When did you emigrate from Manchester to Harpenden?


I was forced my dad. I use to support Tottenham


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I hate all Premier league football.........


FTFY



Soup890 said:


> They have just one the FA cup........


They've one it? When do you think they'll two it, or three it?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Unbelievable amount of diving from Arsenal- and they cheated their way to that 2nd goal that was never a corner.


Made up for the Hull free kick that was taken nine yards further on than the foul it was awarded for. Arsenal should have had a penalty too.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2014)

I don't understand why people attach so much importance to football, it's just a feckin game, not a very good one and as far as I can tell, the British do not seem to be very good at it.


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> They've one it? When do you think they'll two it, or three it?


Hope they never do. Never been a fan. I don't mean to generalise but when arsenal play poorly, they (arsenal fans) want the skipper out. When they perform well they still want the skipper out. 

Also, I'm not a fan of their little one two touches in front of a open goal and then they end up missing.


----------



## albion (17 May 2014)

The have goal of the season and save of the season.
So does miss of the season exist?

Arsenal would have a near monopoly.


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

Seeing as i have no interest on football, have never been to a live game and dont rave on about how good xxxxx is, i am apparently homosexual according to the lads idiots at work.


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Seeing as i have no interest on football, have never been to a live game and dont rave on about how good xxxxx is, i am apparently homosexual according to the lads idiots at work.



They are narrow minded.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Seeing as i have no interest on football, have never been to a live game and dont rave on about how good xxxxx is, i am apparently homosexual according to the lads idiots at work.


Maybe a few of them are sounding you out?


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Hope they never do. ........



You _may_ just have missed my point........


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

Don't think it helped when i asked them if they had ever tried it, and might even like it 

I should say it is normal workshop banter.


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> You _may_ just have missed my point........


Typo


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> Typo



Typo? You got all three letters in the wrong place.........


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Typo? You got all three letters in the wrong place.........


How?


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2014)

It's hard to watch 2 games at the same time, even with years of experience.  Both cracking games, Hull played well but Arsenal, just, deserved to win a good final. Atletico winning La Liga, seeing 3 cygnets and 4 deer on my ride and getting through 6 Scrumpy Jacks and has made it a thoroughly entertaining day.


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> How?


What's the past tense of "win"?


----------



## TVC (17 May 2014)

For those, like me, who have no interest in Football, can I remind you it's only a month to the World cup. Oh joy, the soccer bores will be in a constant state of arousal.


----------



## Peteaud (17 May 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For those, like me, who have no interest in Football, can I remind you it's only a month to the World cup. Oh joy, the soccer bores will be in a constant state of arousal.



What, another one, twas only a few years ago or so they a world tournament.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2014)

my teams interest in the FA Cup ended on 14th September last year.

even less interest nowadays that it has whored the 3pm kick off time out to the TV money.


----------



## Booyaa (17 May 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For those, like me, who have no interest in Football, can I remind you it's only a month to the World cup. Oh joy, the soccer bores will be in a constant state of arousal.


To be honest, I find it's not the soccer bores that are the worst, it's the people (and an unusually higher percentage of them are women) that suddenly have become football fans/experts during a major tournament. Drives me insane the number of people who have never previously mentioned or liked football suddenly start trying to analyse games and want time off from work to go watch the footie.


----------



## LarryDuff (17 May 2014)

I hate Arsenal too.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> They have just won the FA cup and we are not going to hear the end of it. I'm so glad they did not win the league.
> 
> I'm a Man Untied fan. I know we had a poor season. But we need to rebuild our first team.



I'm quite happy that Arsenal won the FA Cup. Arsene Wenger wining the cup and Mourinho winning zero made my day. Who is the expert in failure now?


----------



## postman (17 May 2014)

I am from Leeds ,so i know nothing about football.


----------



## stephec (17 May 2014)

Booyaa said:


> To be honest, I find it's not the soccer bores that are the worst, it's the people (and an unusually higher percentage of them are women) that suddenly have become football fans/experts during a major tournament. Drives me insane the number of people who have never previously mentioned or liked football suddenly start trying to analyse games and want time off from work to go watch the footie.



You don't mean the people who suddenly fill up the pubs in their sparkly new England shirts every time there's a game on do you?

Jumping up and down whilst screeching complete bollo.ks.


----------



## cd365 (17 May 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For those, like me, who have no interest in Football, can I remind you it's only a month to the World cup. Oh joy, the soccer bores will be in a constant state of arousal.


Why are you reading this thread?


----------



## cd365 (17 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> They are narrow minded.


Agreed


----------



## cd365 (17 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> It's hard to watch 2 games at the same time, even with years of experience.  Both cracking games, Hull played well but Arsenal, just, deserved to win a god final. Atetico winning La Liga, seeing 3 cygnets and 4 deer on my ride and getting through 6 Scrumpy Jacks and has made it a thoroughly entertaining day.


The pub i was in had 2 TVs on next to each other with both games on, sorted


----------



## Goonerobes (18 May 2014)

Mug


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> I hate Arsenal too.



Me too!!


----------



## Goonerobes (18 May 2014)




----------



## TVC (18 May 2014)

cd365 said:


> Why are you reading this thread?


I wasn't, there was a seperate thread "I hate Arsenal fc" which was merged in here. I expected someone would ask. I'll leave you all to it again.


----------



## craigwend (18 May 2014)

nearly ...


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2014)

I think Steve Bruce looks pretty ill, surprised the team doctors not got at him and given him some blood pressure tablets booze or food or both maybe. And Wenger was out of breath and panicking at the top of the stairs on the way up to get the cup!


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2014)

Well it's a toughie to beat but it would appear Yaya Toure is capable of throwing his toys even further out of his pram than Cashley Cole. He is apparently considering leaving Man City and taking a pay cut in the process because, wait for it, when it was his birthday last week he didn't get a personal visit from the club's owner and he only got a cake rather than a Bugatti.


----------



## Beebo (20 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> Well it's a toughie to beat but it would appear Yaya Toure is capable of throwing his toys even further out of his pram than Cashley Cole. He is apparently considering leaving Man City and taking a pay cut in the process because, wait for it, when it was his birthday last week he didn't get a personal visit from the club's owner and he only got a cake rather than a Bugatti.


I thought this was a joke, but the BBC are going with it so it seems to be true.
At my work, we have to buy cakes for the office on our birthday! and I dont get paid £100,000 per week, just imagine that!


----------



## craigwend (20 May 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> I think Steve Bruce looks pretty ill, surprised the team doctors not got at him and given him some blood pressure tablets booze or food or both maybe. And Wenger was out of breath and panicking at the top of the stairs on the way up to get the cup!



I was more concerned about the  _'lone marksman on the grassy knoll' who kept shooting Arsenal players'_ ; when one of our players tackled or went near them ...

It was okay though, they soon got up when they got free kicks  ...


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2014)

The Toure story has got to be a joke, Shirley? Even if it's not, it's one of the funniest stories I've ever heard.

Waaaaahmbulance for Toure!


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2014)

Anyone who thinks supporting England in the final of a major tournament is but a pipe dream should tune into Eurosport tomorrow evening (£3.99 a month for the app on a PC, cracking value if you haven't got Sky) where the under 17's are taking on Holland in the EUFA final. 

Decent football with the added bonus of not having Rooney throwing a strop when he gets pulled off halfway through another abysmal performance.


----------



## PaulB (20 May 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Rooney throwing a strop when he gets pulled off halfway through


----------



## AndyRM (21 May 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Anyone who thinks supporting England in the final of a major tournament is but a pipe dream should tune into Eurosport tomorrow evening (£3.99 a month for the app on a PC, cracking value if you haven't got Sky) where the under 17's are taking on Holland in the EUFA final.
> 
> Decent football with the added bonus of not having Rooney throwing a strop when he gets pulled off halfway through another abysmal performance.



Seems your young team are capable of winning a penalty shoot out. Well played.

Scotland's youth picture is currently quite rosy as well, hopefully a sign of good things to come for our national teams.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Seems your young team are capable of winning a penalty shoot out. Well played.
> 
> Scotland's youth picture is currently quite rosy as well, hopefully a sign of good things to come for our national teams.


The problem is - particularly in England - those youngsters will have to be exceptionally talented to break into Premier League sides and develop that talent. With managers having an average tenure of about 18 months there is no incentive to spend time and money developing your own youth players when you can go abroad and buy the finished article.

I fear all or most of those who won tonight will never be heard of again.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> The problem is - particularly in England - those youngsters will have to be exceptionally talented to break into Premier League sides and develop that talent. With managers having an average tenure of about 18 months there is no incentive to spend time and money developing your own youth players when you can go abroad and buy the finished article.
> 
> I fear all or most of those who won tonight will never be heard of again.


But it's not the manager's tenure that's important, it's the tenure of the head of Academy and youth teams. Given the choice, there isn't a manager out there who is going to go abroad for a talented 18 year old if his/her head of academy can offer someone of similar talent for nothing. Look at the '92 Utd or this year's Liverpool side (at least 2 developed by the Anfield academy) to see what's possible.

I expect Man City to soon have a very good academy (for all the wrong reasons, you can offset the cost of the academy against your FFP commitment) and it will be interesting to see what comes out of that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> I don't understand why people attach so much importance to football, it's just a feckin game, not a very good one and as far as I can tell, the British do not seem to be very good at it.



Without going into the occasional juvenile antics of some players/managers etc which may *spoil* the game I'd be interested to know why you think the game is not a very good one? What do you think it lacks to qualify as a 'good' game?


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

Toure now apparently wants a job for life from "a club" (his agent doesn't specifically say City). Zinedane Zidane was given such a role by Real Madrid and so Toure wants the same. 

Looking through the BBC Gossip column, footballers tend to want quite a lot. Sandro, that well known world class midfielder at Tottingham, wants to move to Italy. Well I want to go and work for a large investment bank in New York but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Stephenite (22 May 2014)

Three weeks to go and i'm getting the jitters!

My nerves are only now just recovering from the Eurovision.

Any thoughts on the alternative/fans'/proper England songs? There's plenty out there. I've listened to a couple and i like this one by Roger The Mascot:


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 May 2014)

I'd revive this, a proper sing-along -


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLpyriMOttA


----------



## Beebo (23 May 2014)

Joshua Gillibrand - what a joke.
If you cant take it, dont dish it out.
I would hope that even Man City / Liverpool fans think he's a total nobber.


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Joshua Gillibrand - what a joke.
> If you cant take it, dont dish it out.
> I would hope that even Man City / Liverpool fans think he's a total nobber.


"I thought I was going to die". Seriously? After in his own words "he grabbed me round the neck and struck me on the back of the head".


----------



## accountantpete (23 May 2014)

The B-Side of Back Home was Cinnamon Stick and here's the late great Jeff Astle doing a later version


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Joshua Gillibrand - what a joke.
> *If you cant take it, dont dish it out.*
> I would hope that even Man City / Liverpool fans think he's a total nobber.



exactly.

"I felt as if I was going to die"

ffs, what a whiny cock.....


----------



## MarkF (23 May 2014)

How is this possible?  He is not worth 50 leaves! 

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...talks-to-sign-david-luiz-from-chelsea-for-50m


----------



## Doseone (23 May 2014)

Can't wait for tomorrow.

Last time I was at Wembley with QPR was 1982 for the FA cup final and the replay. I can't go this time


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

Personally I would prefer to see Derby back in the Premier League. Two former Killie greats play there now, with Craig Bryson flourishing in particular. Conor 'The Fish' Sammon hasn't been as successful, but we've hefty sell on clauses set should they make a big money move. Would make a nice wee payday for Ayrshire's finest.



accountantpete said:


> The B-Side of Back Home was Cinnamon Stick and here's the late great Jeff Astle doing a later version




Andy Carroll should go back to his former job. He's been pish since he left Tyneside where he was only good for half a season!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 May 2014)

Let's hope Atletico beat Real tonight! I like to see that big nancy boy Ronaldo crying again!


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Let's hope Atletico beat Real tonight! I like to see that big nancy boy Ronaldo crying again!



Can't see it happening unfortunately. I expect Ronnie and Bale to blow Atletico away. Still, if it's as entertaining a final as last year it should be a good game. 

And if it's not, get yourself drunk with a simple game: every time a player goes down like they've been shot, only to get up again 2 seconds later, drink two fingers. Your eyeballs will be floating by half time.


----------



## MarkF (24 May 2014)

I'd like Derby to win, only because I want see what happens to QPR. 

I think Atletico will win.


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

Got to feel for Derby there. One mistake and a last minute goal. I suppose the media will be 'appy to 'ave 'Arry back in the big time. 'E's a good lad...


----------



## Doseone (24 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> I'd like Derby to win, only because I want see what happens to QPR.


Sorry to spoil your evening, but I guess you won't get to find out now
[QUOTE 3098645, member: 30090"]QPR to into administration within two years.[/QUOTE]
Someone else who is gullible enough to believe everything they read.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 May 2014)

Not gullible, probably just wishful thinking...


----------



## Doseone (24 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3098645, member: 30090"]Go Atletico & Simone, sprit eventually triumphs over souless talent every time.[/QUOTE]

With you on that one.


----------



## Doseone (24 May 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Not gullible, probably just wishful thinking...


Why would anyone want that for any club?

It wasn't that long ago people were passing buckets around on the terraces at Loftus Road to save the club.


----------



## Doseone (24 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3098818, member: 30090"]You seen their balance sheet? I have...[/QUOTE]
I very much doubt that you have.


----------



## Doseone (24 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3098842, member: 30090"].....QPR to be docked 10 points within the next two seasons.[/QUOTE]
Now that actually wouldn't surprise me. I've had concerns about how they would fair under FFP for a while. Points docked and a fine are possible, maybe even likely, but administration? Not while Tony, Ahmit, Reuben etc are in charge.


----------



## accountantpete (24 May 2014)

The horse placenta treatment din't work for Costa - substituted after 8 minutes


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

Good final. Shame that Atletico didn't have the fitness to handle extra time.


----------



## stephec (24 May 2014)

I enjoyed watching Diego acting like a spoilt girl at the end.


----------



## 333 (24 May 2014)

Good viewing, Bale would have been torn to pieces tomorrow if Real had gone out with the chances he had, luckily he got the goal that changed it late on.

I think Courtois had a poor game but the experience will do him good.

Diego's tactics were poor in the end, they looked on the ropes from about 70mins on and never recovered.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2014)

333 said:


> Good viewing, Bale would have been torn to pieces tomorrow if Real had gone out with the chances he had, luckily he got the goal that changed it late on.
> 
> I think Courtois had a poor game but the experience will do him good.
> 
> Diego's tactics were poor in the end, they looked on the ropes from about 70mins on and never recovered.



Agree on Bale, but not your two other points.

Courtois could have done nothing about Ramos' equaliser or Bale's effort. He should have saved Marcelo's strike but overall he had a good game and was let down by his defence.

Not sure there was much wrong with Atletico tactically either. They defended their lead admirably.

Ultimately the (just) better side won, but the scoreline flatters Real.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2014)

That's every final this season where my team has lost! Sunderland,Benfica,Hull City,Derby and now Athletico Madrid! Don't let me down England!!


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's every final this season where my team has lost! Sunderland,Benfica,Hull City,Derby and now Athletico Madrid! Don't let me down England!!



I suggest you prepare for further disappointment...

That's quite a collection of teams you follow by the way, I'd be interested in your reasons as I like an equally random selection of club sides.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I suggest you prepare for further disappointment...
> 
> That's quite a collection of teams you follow by the way, I'd be interested in your reasons as I like an equally random selection of club sides.



Sunderland are my north east side(as well as the Beddlington Terriers), Benfica are my Portuguese side as they play in Accy Stanley red,and i've seen them play at home,Hull were up against Arsenal,I wanted Derby to win as they came third above QPR,and i dislike Real because they're the Man Utd of Spain,plus Atletico are a small club in comparison to the usual who make it to the Champions League final! I hope this explains it all.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sunderland are my north east side(as well as the Beddlington Terriers), Benfica are my Portuguese side as they play in Accy Stanley red,and i've seen them play at home,Hull were up against Arsenal,I wanted Derby to win as they came third above QPR,and i dislike Real because they're the Man Utd of Spain,plus Atletico are a small club in comparison to the usual who make it to the Champions League final! I hope this explains it all.



It does, and I like your reasons.

Kilmarnock are the team I support by way of a rarely used season ticket. This is a hereditary thing. I had a brief dalliance with Hearts in my youth, but the shame in my father's eyes was unbearable.

Norwich are the team I like most in England as my in-laws and several friends support them. Friends and family also support Newcastle and Aston Villla so I have similar sympathies with them as well.

Further afield I'm a fan of Juventus because Del Piero's abilities seemed incredible to me when younger. And I like LA Galaxy purely because I spent formative years in California and watching them pretend at football was less tedious than baseball.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> It does, and I like your reasons.
> 
> Kilmarnock are the team I support by way of a rarely used season ticket. This is a hereditary thing. I had a brief dalliance with Hearts in my youth, but the shame in my father's eyes was unbearable.
> 
> ...



They compared Atletico(Athletico sound better) to Norwich on the radio saying Atletico had spent less on players than Norwich pre season. They were up against players who earn more each year than their players cost to buy i suppose! We had some Athletico fans at our play off games a few years ago. They came over to support Accy because they'd seen a you tube video of Stanley fans singing one of their songs(Dale Cavese) so they wanted to show us how it was done properly! Proper fans and happy memories,such a shame we couldn't celebrate with them tonight!


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> They compared Atletico(Athletico sound better) to Norwich on the radio saying Atletico had spent less on players than Norwich pre season. They were up against players who earn more each year than their players cost to buy i suppose! We had some Athletico fans at our play off games a few years ago. They came over to support Accy because they'd seen a you tube video of Stanley fans singing one of their songs(Dale Cavese) so they wanted to show us how it was done properly! Proper fans and happy memories,such a shame we couldn't celebrate with them tonight!



That anecdote sums up why the game can, at times, be described as beautiful.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> That anecdote sums up why the game can, at times, be described as beautiful.



One thing about supporting the underdog. They can mock your club for winning FA,but they can't mock you for supporting them!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 May 2014)

Eh, Hala Madrid

Angel de Maria is(was) being touted to Arsenal among others if rumours out of Spain are true...How much now?


----------



## MarkF (25 May 2014)

What were Derby doing at the end? It was t.h.e.i.r ball! Disappointing game, I disagree with the plaudits Derby have been getting, they didn't do enough, didn't hurt Rangers. I thought Dunne was 10/10 and the finish from Zamora was world class.

I really enjoyed the CL final, I was gutted when Ramos scored and left the pub when Bale did, Atleti were a totally spent force, if only...........


----------



## Doseone (25 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> I really enjoyed the CL final, I was gutted when Ramos scored and left the pub when Bale did, Atleti were a totally spent force, if only...........


Yes, it was a great match. I was rooting for Atletico as I've got a Spanish friend who is a big Atletico fan, but that 93rd minute goal must have been a dagger through their hearts. 4-1 was flattering, they didn't deserve that. Ramos is some player though and I agree with @Bobby Mhor that Di Maria was a right handful. Can't work out what was going on with Costa - off after 9 minutes, someone got something badly wrong there.


----------



## 333 (25 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Agree on Bale, but not your two other points.
> 
> Courtois could have done nothing about Ramos' equaliser or Bale's effort. He should have saved Marcelo's strike but overall he had a good game and was let down by his defence.
> 
> ...


He didn't command his area in the slightest, there were times he should have been shouting at this defence and / or coming out to collect the ball and the Marcelo's goal was sloppy keeping. Don't get me wrong I think he is an excellent goal keeper but I'm not sure I'd bring him back to Chelsea yet, maybe give him one more season at Atletico and he will improve further.

Tactically Diego made the mistake of having to substitute so early in the game given it went into extra time, they only (Carragher said this and I agree with him) had 2 effective substitutes due to Costa going off in the 9th minute, that was a poor poor decision - there is no way he was going to be fit and he shouldn't have played in any form. The comparison of fitness between the two clearly showed Real were far superior.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2014)

I'm never sure about the 'command' a keeper necessarily has over his area. It seems a fairly old school idea to me. Not having a dig by the way. For me the only keeper who made a glaring error was Casillas.

And on Costa, he's not the first player to have lied to his coach/physio/club about being match ready and I doubt he'll be the last. Would an extra sub really have made a difference though? I don't think so. Ramos' goal shattered them.


----------



## Brandane (25 May 2014)

Come on HAMILTON ACCIES! 
Extra time to be played; what a comeback .


----------



## Brandane (25 May 2014)

Brandane said:


> Come on HAMILTON ACCIES!
> Extra time to be played; what a comeback .


Hamilton promoted to SPL, Hibs go down (after blowing a 2-0 lead from the first leg). Great stuff from Accies! 
This will make the Scottish Championship interesting next season, with Hibs, Hearts, and Rangers, all in the second tier.


----------



## MarkF (25 May 2014)

Incredible! I recall the delight of the Hibees when Butcher pitched up, things must have been really bad there. Love to see both Capital clubs promoted next year.


----------



## postman (25 May 2014)

Rotherham United.My late dad will be pleased.So now next season i am going to go to Elland Road to watch Leeds v Rotherham.It is a pity the old Spion Cop has gone 1962 i used to stand with my dad on there.


----------



## 333 (25 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I'm never sure about the 'command' a keeper necessarily has over his area. It seems a fairly old school idea to me. Not having a dig by the way. For me the only keeper who made a glaring error was Casillas.
> 
> And on Costa, he's not the first player to have lied to his coach/physio/club about being match ready and I doubt he'll be the last. Would an extra sub really have made a difference though? I don't think so. Ramos' goal shattered them.


I just think he could have asserted more presence in his area thats all - but the defence infront of him was pretty awesome until the goal you mention. I don't know what Casillas was thinking, he rushed out twice for balls he should never have left his goal area for with the first gifting AM the goal.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> What were Derby doing at the end? It was t.h.e.i.r ball! Disappointing game, I disagree with the plaudits Derby have been getting, they didn't do enough, didn't hurt Rangers. I thought Dunne was 10/10 and the finish from Zamora was world class.
> 
> I really enjoyed the CL final, I was gutted when Ramos scored and left the pub when Bale did, Atleti were a totally spent force, if only...........



Yep, and after the sending off it was theirs to lose (which luckily they did)!


----------



## AndyRM (26 May 2014)

Brandane said:


> Hamilton promoted to SPL, Hibs go down (after blowing a 2-0 lead from the first leg). Great stuff from Accies!
> This will make the Scottish Championship interesting next season, with Hibs, Hearts, and Rangers, all in the second tier.



3 out our 5 city clubs in the second division is pretty amazing. I suspect Sally will get punted when he's found out in a league he can't spend his way out of; great players rarely make great managers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2014)

Brandane said:


> Hamilton promoted to SPL, Hibs go down (after blowing a 2-0 lead from the first leg). Great stuff from Accies!
> This will make the Scottish Championship interesting next season, with Hibs, Hearts, and Rangers, all in the second tier.



Hamilton Academicals is a great football sounding name!  Accies and Accy!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's every final this season where my team has lost! Sunderland,Benfica,Hull City,Derby and now Athletico Madrid! Don't let me down England!!



Fleetwood won the League 2 play off final! That's another bummer,only the World Cup final to go!


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hamilton Academicals is a great football sounding name!  Accies and Accy!



I believe I'm right in saying they are the only professional club in Britain to have been formed from a school team.

The generous part of me hopes they do well in the top flight next season, particularly after they gubbed Hibs (which was hilarious). The Kilmarnock supporting part hopes they stay rock bottom, as I suspect we will be fighting for the dubious honour of avoiding the playoff spot again.

That said, all bets could be off as Doncaster and his cowboys are probably thinking of another league restructure so that three clubs can be promoted next season...


----------



## MarkF (27 May 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Fleetwood won the League 2 play off final! That's another bummer,only the World Cup final to go!



How fat is Jon Parkin? No wonder he only gets 20 minutes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> How fat is Jon Parkin? No wonder he only gets 20 minutes.


League 1 will be too quick for him. I hope he doesn't end up at Accrington!


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2014)

I believe the writers of this song are reworking it for Jon Perkin


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I believe the writers of this song are reworking it for Jon Perkin



This is ideal for Jon Parkin 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMY1w79Naxg


----------



## PaulB (28 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> How fat is Jon Parkin? No wonder he only gets 20 minutes.


Paul Merson's doomed attempts at a comeback.


----------



## Piemaster (28 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> How fat is Jon Parkin? No wonder he only gets 20 minutes.


And I thought he was well overweight when he came back after summer break with us at Hull a few years back.Looked like he had spent all summer on a sunlounger drinking beer and eating pies.
Shame really as there is some talent there.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 May 2014)

"He's fat, he's round, he's always on the ground, Mickey Quinn, Mickey Quinn...."


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 May 2014)

Makes a change from the modern breed of footballer who almost universally resembles a middle weight boxer. Back in the day they used to come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2014)




----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

^^^ Fatty Foulke, Sheffield Utd and Chelsea


----------



## Archie_tect (28 May 2014)

Aren't goals big... how come they're so hard to hit?


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Aren't goals big... how come they're so hard to hit?



I reckon it's because of the collective breath of the crowd behind the goal, blowing the ball away. Probably why Killie concede so often as we've not got many fans...


----------



## MarkF (28 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ^^^ Fatty Foulke, Sheffield Utd and Chelsea



And Bradford City.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> And Bradford City.




And also cricket for Derbyshire.


----------



## craigwend (28 May 2014)

Piemaster said:


> And I thought he was well overweight when he came back after summer break with us at Hull a few years back.Looked like he had spent all summer on a sunlounger drinking beer and eating pies.
> Shame really as there is some talent there.


John Porkin  at his best against TWS


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2014)

Neil Ruddock


----------



## RedRider (28 May 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> "He's fat, he's round, he's always on the ground, Mickey Quinn, Mickey Quinn...."


I always heard that as 'his arse is on the ground' and usually about Sammy Lee.





ianrauk said:


> Neil Ruddock


Shudder.

That Grant Holt for Norwich is a bit hefty for a footballer.


----------



## MarkF (28 May 2014)

I can top all this.............in 2001 I arrived for game at Valley Parade, from the top of the kop I saw a really lardy gutbucket in goal, I thought he was a fan or mascot and it was a "fun" thing. But, as KO neared, he didn't go away..................Friggin 'ell! It was Neville Southall, our part time keeper coach............ keeper number 1 was unfit, keeper number 2 had fallen down his stairs on the morning of the game. I couldn't believe my eyes, his shorts were as tight as drum with his gut spilling over, I could have cried, it was v Leeds too, oh the shame.


----------



## RedRider (28 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> I can top all this.............in 2001 I arrived for game at Valley Parade, from the top of the kop I saw a really lardy gutbucket in goal, I thought he was a fan or mascot and it was a "fun" thing. But, as KO neared, he didn't go away..................Friggin 'ell! It was Neville Southall, our part time keeper coach............ keeper number 1 was unfit, keeper number 2 had fallen down his stairs on the morning of the game. I couldn't believe my eyes, his shorts were as tight as drum with his gut spilling over, I could have cried, it was v Leeds too, oh the shame.


The binman. My favourite keeper (as a goalkeeping kid) even tho I was a Red.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2014)

C'MON SCOTLAND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (28 May 2014)

RedRider said:


> The binman. My favourite keeper (as a goalkeeping kid) even tho I was a Red.



Once watched Feyenoord v Everton. I think the score was seven - nil. And Southall was by far the best player on the pitch. And he used to empty my parents' bins. Top guy.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> C'MON SCOTLAND!!!!!!!!!!



It's weird watching us play attacking, positive football for which I give Strachan a lot of credit. That wee Anya fella on the left wing is class. Mulgrew's goal was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2014)

2-2, a good performance. Things are looking up for the first time in many years!


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> 2-2, a good performance. Things are looking up for the first time in many years!



Proper commentators curse for their equaliser, banging on about how we've not won four away since 1950, aw feck they've scored!

Assume it was in London because of the large Nigerian population?


----------



## accountantpete (28 May 2014)

Tommy Lawrence was affectionately known as The Flying Pig

He let a penalty slip through his hands playing for Shankly' side in training and apologised to the boss who reportedly responded with "'if it had been a ******* meat pie you'd have caught it!"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Proper commentators curse for their equaliser, banging on about how we've not won four away since 1950, aw feck they've scored!
> 
> Assume it was in London because of the large Nigerian population?



Aye, I shouted at the TV when they said that and seconds later the ball was in the net!

Good crowd as well, the pubs should do a roaring trade.


----------



## accountantpete (29 May 2014)

Rickie Lambert to Merseyside?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...d-for-shock-7million-switch-to-Liverpool.html


----------



## Beebo (30 May 2014)

Oh dear . Asda have made a mess of their latest England flag, with a hood.
http://news.sky.com/story/1272141/asdas-england-flag-looks-like-kkk-costume


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oh dear . Asda have made a mess of their latest England flag, with a hood.
> http://news.sky.com/story/1272141/asdas-england-flag-looks-like-kkk-costume



Must be a _very _slow news day...


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 May 2014)

Why on Earth doesn't Hodgson tell Rooney "Thanks, but it's all over"? 

His granny has long passed away so it can't be because he's scared of the revenge Fat Boy might take, so it can only be he's worried about the reaction of the fanboys in the press. Any fool can see Rooney just doesn't cut it at international level and his presence in the squad as an undroppable talisman has an intimidating influence on the younger players.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oh dear . Asda have made a mess of their latest England flag, with a hood.
> http://news.sky.com/story/1272141/asdas-england-flag-looks-like-kkk-costume


Meanwhile, Aldi have responded to the fatty footie theme with....
https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...uk_product_newsletter&pk_kwd=2014-05-29_12-19


----------



## MarkF (1 Jun 2014)

A red hot country where you can't get a beer, smaller than Yorkshire and with less than half it's population, none of whom appear interested in football, may have "bought" the World Cup. Who'd have thought that?

http://news.sky.com/story/1273200/qatar-committee-rejects-world-cup-bribe-claims


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> A red hot country where you can't get a beer, smaller than Yorkshire and with less than half it's population, none of whom appear interested in football, may have "bought" the World Cup. Who'd have thought that?
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1273200/qatar-committee-rejects-world-cup-bribe-claims



And for a reported measly three million quid as well! If i'd have been the bung taker i'd have demanded much more than that,it's not like they can't afford it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2014)

If there were a revote and Qatar lost the games, how many people will have died for nothing while corrupt people were lining their pockets?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If there were a revote and Qatar lost the games, how many people will have died for nothing while corrupt people were lining their pockets?



Far too many.


----------



## Beebo (2 Jun 2014)

Is it possible to find out who voted for Qatar, or is it a secret ballot?
There are only 22 voters so it cant be that hard to find out.


----------



## cisamcgu (2 Jun 2014)

Alan H said:


> Once watched Feyenoord v Everton. I think the score was seven - nil. And Southall was by far the best player on the pitch. And he used to empty my parents' bins. Top guy.



It was when he played for Wales against the Dutch - they lost 7-1


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMqnq3Nab0Q


----------



## Haitch (4 Jun 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> It was when he played for Wales against the Dutch - they lost 7-1



No, Everton, in the Kuip in a UEFA cup match in the 1980s. Might not have been 7-0 but it would have been at least double without Southall


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Jun 2014)

Nope :- These are Evertons European Results in 70's, 80's and 90's

1975-76 – Uefa Cup 
Round 1 (1st Leg) AC Milan (h) 0-0 
Round 1 (2nd Leg) AC Milan (a) 0-1 (AC Milan win 0-1 on agg) 

1978-79 – Uefa Cup 
Round 1 (1st Leg) Finn Harps (a) 5-0 
Round 1 (2nd Leg) Finn Harps (h) 5-0 
(Everton win 10-0 on agg) 
Round 2 (1st Leg) Dukla Prague (h) 2-1 
Round 2 (2nd Leg) Dukla Prague (a) 0-1
(2-2 Dukla win on away goals) 

1979-80 – Uefa Cup 
Round 1 (1st Leg) Feyenoord (a) 0-1 
Round 1 (2nd Leg) Feyenoord (h) 0-1 (Feyenoord win 0-2 on agg) 

1984-85 - European Cup Winner’s Cup 
Round 1 (1st Leg) UC Dublin (a) 0-0 
Round 1 (2nd Leg) UC Dublin (h) 1-0 (Everton win 1-0 on agg)

Round 2 (1st Leg) Inter Bratislava (a) 1-0 
Round 2 (2nd Leg) Inter Bratislava (h) 3-0 
(Everton win 4-0 on agg) 
Round 3 (1st Leg) Fortuna Sittard (h) 3-0 
Round 3 (2nd Leg) Fortuna Sittard (a) 2-0 
(Everton win 5-0 on agg) 
Semi Final (1st Leg) Bayern Munich (a) 0-0 
Semi Final (2nd Leg) Bayern Munich (h) 3-1 
(Everton win 3-1 on agg) 
Final Rapid Vienna 3 -1 

1995-96 – European Cup Winner’s Cup 
Round 1 (1st Leg) Reykjavic (a) 3-2 
Round 1 (2nd Leg) Reykjavic (h) 3-0 (Everton win 6-2 on agg) 
Round 2 (1st Leg) Feyenoord (h) 0-0 
Round 2 (2nd Leg) Feyenoord (a) 0-1 (Feyenoord win 0-1 on agg)


----------



## Haitch (4 Jun 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> Nope :- These are Evertons European Results in 70's, 80's and 90's



Thanks for that. I couldn't find anything to back up my extravagant claims so I'll put it down to memory failure. I do remember my Dad sitting next to a guy who was so fat he took up two seats and still billowed over into my Dad's lap.


----------



## Spartak (6 Jun 2014)

Who would be interested in a sweepstake of the 32 nations competing ( for the winner I will donate & post a 'new' Cycling Plus buff - it was a free gift with the magazine a few years ago & I've never used it )

So all I need is 32 names before Thursday & I'll perform the draw ( or should I say my two daughters will draw the teams )


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2014)

Brazil looking poor in the 1st half v. Serbia


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jun 2014)

Spartak said:


> Who would be interested in a sweepstake of the 32 nations competing ( for the winner I will donate & post a 'new' Cycling Plus buff - it was a free gift with the magazine a few years ago & I've never used it )
> 
> So all I need is 32 names before Thursday & I'll perform the draw ( or should I say my two daughters will draw the teams )


Bung me in.

Though I reserve the right to pull out if I draw England.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Brazil looking poor in the 1st half v. Serbia


Don't back Brazil to win the World Cup... I've got them in the office sweepstake.


----------



## RedRider (6 Jun 2014)

Alan H said:


> Thanks for that. I couldn't find anything to back up my extravagant claims so I'll put it down to memory failure. I do remember my Dad sitting next to a guy who was so fat he took up two seats and still billowed over into my Dad's lap.


I have those failings all the time. I clearly remember Kevin Sheedy playing in red in a mini-derby but looking back at the records it never happened.
Here's a good montage btw, Southall was brilliant at watching an attacker's body language, not committing himself in one on one's and of course his incredible reactions...


----------



## Spartak (6 Jun 2014)

Spartak said:


> Who would be interested in a sweepstake of the 32 nations competing ( for the winner I will donate & post a 'new' Cycling Plus buff - it was a free gift with the magazine a few years ago & I've never used it )
> 
> So all I need is 32 names before Thursday & I'll perform the draw ( or should I say my two daughters will draw the teams )



Please see seperate thread to register interest


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Brazil looking poor in the 1st half v. Serbia



They did look a bit pish, but you always have to caveat a friendly as follows: 34 players vainly trying to impress and avoid injury.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Brazil looking poor in the 1st half v. Serbia


I think us and the other home nations are the only countries to take friendlies seriously, to everyone else they're just a way of keeping match fit and earning money.


----------



## accountantpete (10 Jun 2014)

Crikey - Utd's wage bill is going to be around £200m a year at this rate.

http://www.goal.com/en-za/news/4655...w-agrees-160000-a-week-manchester-united-deal


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2014)

Nike have released their latest film, it is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jun 2014)

1998 world cup. I was in a supermarket in East Kilbride to pick up some beers for me, a Dutchman, a German and some Americans who were working up there at the time and wanted to see a big game that night. The supermarket had a promotion on where the lucky winner could win 'all 31 shirts' of the finalists. I kid you not, a replica shirt of EVERY* country was hoisted high above the isles and you could win them all. All 31 of them. 


BTW, I laughed my Van Der Kockoff at the childishness of this Scottish supermarket (Tesco)'s strategy of keeping the locals on side and I always wondered if this was being carried out in other supermarkets in that fair nation. 

* 1 shirt had mysteriously failed to make the requisite line up. Can anyone hazard a guess as to which nation it was that wasn't represented?


----------



## cd365 (10 Jun 2014)

PaulB said:


> 1998 world cup. I was in a supermarket in East Kilbride to pick up some beers for me, a Dutchman, a German and some Americans who were working up there at the time and wanted to see a big game that night. The supermarket had a promotion on where the lucky winner could win 'all 31 shirts' of the finalists. I kid you not, a replica shirt of EVERY* country was hoisted high above the isles and you could win them all. All 31 of them.
> 
> 
> BTW, I laughed my Van Der Kockoff at the childishness of this Scottish supermarket (Tesco)'s strategy of keeping the locals on side and I always wondered if this was being carried out in other supermarkets in that fair nation.
> ...


Scotlands? Hahaha silly me they never qualify.

It is very sad of Tesco to do that.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2014)

'98 was the last tournament we played in. I will forever remember Tam Boyd's own goal against Brazil. We'd been holding our own until the 75th minute and looked set for a deserved draw. Cafu fires a howitzer which Leighton saves only to bounce of Boyd's shoulder and into the net. 

That was the second time in my young life I'd felt devastated watching a game of football, the first being Gazza's unbelievable goal at Euro '96. To this day that remains one of my favourite yet most hated goals.


----------



## Beebo (10 Jun 2014)

cd365 said:


> Scotlands? Hahaha silly me they never qualify.
> 
> It is very sad of Tesco to do that.


 
I was watching a BBC4 documentary about previous World Cups and they had a black and white clip of some Scottish fans moaning about something . The chap doing the voice-over had the usual Pathe News clipped accent, but said something like "there go Scottish fans, they're only level headed because they have a chip on each shoulder!"

For the record, I like it when the Scots and Irish get to the World Cup, it adds to the general buzz, it always seems much flatter when only England qualify.


----------



## cd365 (10 Jun 2014)

If Scotland got there and England didn't I would support Scotland, how many Scots can say the same?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jun 2014)

cd365 said:


> If Scotland got there and England didn't I would support Scotland, how many Scots can say the same?


That's exactly what the Scots hate. They're always willing England to lose and they feel patronised and insignificant when we don't respond in kind.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2014)

I'm not sure 'support' is the right word to be honest since for me that implies financial as well as emotional investment. Like club football, I want to see my mates teams do well so that they're happy and I'll watch England games with them. Wouldn't go further than that though.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> '98 was the last tournament we played in. I will forever remember Tam Boyd's own goal against Brazil. We'd been holding our own until the 75th minute and looked set for a deserved draw. Cafu fires a howitzer which Leighton saves only to bounce of Boyd's shoulder and into the net.
> 
> That was the second time in my young life I'd felt devastated watching a game of football, the first being Gazza's unbelievable goal at Euro '96. To this day that remains one of my favourite yet most hated goals.


Well I have another memory of that World Cup concerning Scotland. I was staying in an hotel in the Highlands on the night the draw was being made for that year's finals. I went down to the bar to watch the draw live. The first team out, Scotland. The next team out would be the first team Scotland would play. The excited buzz about their being first name out was very quickly replaced with a moan akin to that exhibited by a patient in a hospital being given dire news when the next team out was....Brazil! As the only Englishman in the bar, I had no hesitation to laugh heartily!


----------



## PaulB (10 Jun 2014)

User said:


> the Suns' world cup ad.... it's pretty good....
> 
> [


Disgusting. Truly sick to be linking anything to that verminous shite.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jun 2014)

User said:


> interesting response.... It was more about the heading challenge rather than the Sun itself...


I don't care what it was about. The source where you got it from renders it meaningless.


----------



## craigwend (11 Jun 2014)

User said:


> I don't read the Sun, but I still find your comment rather stupid and making no sense...


Unless ...


----------



## craigwend (11 Jun 2014)

back to the football then

World Cup 2014: fears over state of Manaus pitch before England v Italy
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/11/manaus-pitch-brazil-world-cup-2014-england-Italy





and stadium update


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2014)

Based these and previous posts, I suspect PaulB's a Liverpool fan so it's probably not worth getting into a debate about The Sun: his position is already quite clear and I suspect things will not go well.

In case anyone @threebikesmcginty's link on the World Cup predictions thread, here it is http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27761373 neatly summing up my feelings surrounding England at football tournaments far more eloquently than I could.

I'm already starting to get excited about tomorrow night. 5-a-side from work then Brasil vs the team who play in my favourite kit. A glorious evening awaits!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2014)

craigwend said:


> back to the football then
> 
> World Cup 2014: fears over state of Manaus pitch before England v Italy
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/11/manaus-pitch-brazil-world-cup-2014-england-Italy
> ...



The first pic in that link makes it look horrendous, the second seems much better. I'm liking the Lego stadium!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2014)

Is it just me who's getting the feeling the Netherlands team is fully coked up?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2014)

hahaha.. great analogy..
I would say thats a big yes..

Oh an another one goes in


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2014)

They've effed up my prediction!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They've effed up my prediction!


I haven't checked but I'm fairly certain no one will come away with 3 points from this one.

EDIT: I've half-checked but only players with a number in their name (@wait4me and @Paul99 ) have picked up a point.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2014)

Oh my word that was fabulous football..


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)




----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2014)

Well at least it will stop the cloggies fighting each other until at least the next match?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2014)

I'd be enjoying this if I hadn't drawn Spain in the sweepstake


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

Spain are guilty of playing with complacency and believing they have a divine right to win


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

wow, wot a strike by robben


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2014)

Nearly 6 - 1 there!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> EDIT: I've half-checked but only players with a number in their name (@wait4me and @Paul99 ) have picked up a point.



Can I have a point then?


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well at least it will stop the cloggies fighting each other until at least the next match?


Was that Kluivert on the bench next to van Gaal? He's been at the pies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'd be enjoying this if I hadn't drawn Spain in the sweepstake


Off topic but my brother went off for a ride today in a yellow and blue football kit and got accused of being Swedish. It was only a LUFC strip...


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

Platini looks like me at the opera - bored


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

Neds coulda had 8


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Was that Kluivert on the bench next to van Gaal? He's been at the pies.




Yup, asst manager


----------



## Doseone (13 Jun 2014)

Kluivert looks like he's about 20 years old!


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Jun 2014)

Blimey!


----------



## User169 (13 Jun 2014)

Stephan De Vrij scored, lol.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2014)

Shearer's got some serious sunburn...


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2014)

Wot a game. End of ticcy taccy with a bit of luck


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2014)

Excellent game (but I'd still demand a drugs test...).


----------



## Doseone (13 Jun 2014)

Paddy Power had 10 punters on 5-1 to Netherlands at 500-1 sadly I 'm not one of them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2014)

What a brilliant result. I've never warmed to Spain and their Ticka Tacka stuff, however effective it was as a spectacle it was like watching paint dry. Brazil - Croatia last night had a nice end to end feel about it and this could turn out to be a very watchable World Cup.


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

It bodes well for the tournament. Nobody need be scared of Spain or Brazil on these showings...
... (or Italy?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> It bodes well for the tournament. Nobody need be scared of Spain or Brazil on these showings...
> ... (or Italy?)


We (or some of we) should stay afraid of Italy for now, but the World Cup began for me tonight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Shearer's got some serious sunburn...



I met him once in the car park at Highfield Rd, grumpy farker, him not me.


----------



## RedRider (13 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it just me who's getting the feeling the Netherlands team is fully coked up?


Hmmm...


----------



## Piemaster (13 Jun 2014)

After Spain losing to Brazil in the Confederations Cup, and the way they lost - just seemed to fall apart (think Ramos was sent off?) once they realised the ticky-tacky thing wasn't working, it wasn't a massive surprise to me they were beaten by decent opposition. Scoreline was though. NL were immense. Might be a little early, but it's starting to feel like away to beat them has been found. If it's employed by other teams and they don't alter the gameplan it won't be the last defeat.

Meanwhile I have Australia (and Iran - Whoo-hoo!) in the ships sweep. C'mon socceroos!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2014)

c'mon Chile.. a nice hatful against the Aussies


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Jun 2014)

Lest we forget - "Socceroos: Hopping Our Way Into History!"


----------



## MarkF (14 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> What a brilliant result. I've never warmed to Spain and their Ticka Tacka stuff, however effective it was as a spectacle it was like watching paint dry.


I think it's wonderful, best football I've ever seen in my life & I could watch it all day, without any goals.  People are jumping ahead, the clog wearing oafs couldn't get a touch for 40 minutes, Silva should have made it 2 - 0, game over. Freak result, Spain to win.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2014)

I'm getting peed off here with Ian Right keep saying "qual a ee" instead of quality,and that stupid "Gooooaaaaaallllllllllllll Braaaaaazeeeeelllll"!!!!


----------



## Piemaster (14 Jun 2014)

I'm in Brazil. Nowhere near any matches though. You're definitely not using enough vowels. It goes:
Goooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal.

Unless it's Brazils opponents then its just goaal.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> I think it's wonderful, best football I've ever seen in my life & I could watch it all day, without any goals.  People are jumping ahead, the clog wearing oafs couldn't get a touch for 40 minutes, Silva should have made it 2 - 0, game over. Freak result, Spain to win.



Whilst I disagree with you on the merits of a possession based game, I'm with you about the Dutch. I remember Argentina hammering Bosnia in 2006 and everyone assuming they would win the tournament, only for them to limp past Mexico and go out to Germany in the quarters. Granted, the opposition weren't as good for them, but they still peaked way too soon, as have the Dutch I suspect.

That said, Spain were an utter shambles, Del Bosque looked a broken man at the final whistle so I wonder how they'll respond as they've never had to come back from such a battering.

I watched the Chile Australia game too and though neither team looked capable of a win against sterner opposition, they won't just roll over. Had Australia cottoned on to their advantage down the wings earlier and given Cahill better service, they may well have earned a draw.


----------



## MarkF (14 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Whilst I disagree with you on the merits of a possession based game, I'm with you about the Dutch. I remember Argentina hammering Bosnia in 2006 and everyone assuming they would win the tournament, only for them to limp past Mexico and go out to Germany in the quarters. Granted, the opposition weren't as good for them, but they still peaked way too soon, as have the Dutch I suspect.
> 
> That said, Spain were an utter shambles, Del Bosque looked a broken man at the final whistle so I wonder how they'll respond as they've never had to come back from such a battering.
> 
> I watched the Chile Australia game too and though neither team looked capable of a win against sterner opposition, they won't just roll over. Had Australia cottoned on to their advantage down the wings earlier and given Cahill better service, they may well have earned a draw.



I wasn't extolling it's merits Andy, I don't believe in it, but I do like to watch it very much, a system that we might never see again at the very top, it suited some wonderful players. I believe that they can win it, I watched them totally dominate until Silva's miss, RVP then supplied the double whammy and they fell apart, it can happen to any team. I don't think it will happen again to Spain.

Agree about the Oz - Chile game, it was a very entertaining match.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jun 2014)

I think you're right that the Spanish/Barca method is unlikely to be seen again. A decent coach will find a way to unpick any system and so we'll move on to the next style of football. If Van Gaal is as astute when he takes over Man Utd they will be a formidable force.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> I think it's wonderful, best football I've ever seen in my life & I could watch it all day, without any goals.  People are jumping ahead, the clog wearing oafs couldn't get a touch for 40 minutes, Silva should have made it 2 - 0, game over. Freak result, Spain to win.


I never got why people were eulogising over Spain's unadventurous keep-ball. It was the modern version of Heleno Herrera's notorious Catenaccio defence with Inter in the sixties. For all their dominance both Barca and Spain won many of their games by the odd goal, very uninspiring when you've had 75% of the possession. Most of their passes were across and back, they rarely put crosses in and wanted to walk the ball into the net rather than shoot.

Five minutes of watching either side was enough for me.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2014)

Referee's home bias studied: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17654230


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

Costa Rica 3, Uruguay 1.

This is turning into a very interesting World Cup.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Costa Rica 3, Uruguay 1.
> 
> This is turning into a very interesting World Cup.




indeed.. 
And nice to see the Uruguayans reverting to type, dirty, snidey tactics.. got what they deserved.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

Well the Italians have won the battle of the national anthems anyway.

Has anyone got one worse than our depressing dirge?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2014)

Well at least Woy has got them singing....

Except Sturridge, who only started singing once he recognised the tune...


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

A sandbag would do better in that No 10 shirt than Rooney. He doesn't cut it at this level anymore.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

Ooooh close


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> A sandbag would do better in that No 10 shirt than Rooney. He doesn't cut it at this level anymore.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

Is this pundit Gary Neville? He speaks in staccato sentences with a rising inflexion at the end of each phrase.
Did he say something about 'Going for the juggler'?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Is this pundit Gary Neville? He speaks in staccato sentences with a rising inflexion at the end of each phrase.
> Did he say something about 'Going for the juggler'?




It's the uglier brother isn't it?


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's the uglier brother isn't it?


Hobson's choice innit?
..or Hodgsons maybe


----------



## sazzaa (14 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> indeed..
> And nice to see the Uruguayans reverting to type, dirty, snidey tactics.. got what they deserved.


They had lovely figure hugging tops though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

Oh hell 

I can't watch anymore, it's the Guardian's minute by minute coverage now.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2014)

great counter


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

Great ball by Rooney


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

YES!!!!


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> YES!!!!


Blimey The Guardian update pretty sharpish!


----------



## sazzaa (14 Jun 2014)

Rooney's hair. Is that all transplants? He still has a face like a burst sofa.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Rooney's hair. Is that all transplants? He still has a face like a burst sofa.


It's football not a beauty contest


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> it's the Guardian's minute by minute coverage now.



England 1 Tuscany 1, another Amarone dahling?


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> It's football not a beauty contest


Tell that to Ronaldo.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

another superb ball by Rooney


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Tell that to Ronaldo.


The fat Brazilian?


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> England 1 Tuscany 1, another Amarone dahling?


Not till I've finished the creme de menthe sweetie.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

Do we have another physio on the bench?


----------



## sazzaa (14 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> It's football not a beauty contest


It's also not a fashion contest, so what's with all the odd and patterned boots? And the sort of ankle ones which look straight out of Topshop?


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> It's also not a fashion contest, so what's with all the odd and patterned boots? And the sort of ankle ones which look straight out of Topshop?


Dunno, I hadn't noticed, what with watching the football and all that...


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

Phew, end to end


----------



## sazzaa (14 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Dunno, I hadn't noticed, what with watching the football and all that...


How can you not notice odd boots?! It's quite off-putting!


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> How can you not notice odd boots?! It's quite off-putting!


BTW, it's one all


----------



## sazzaa (14 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> BTW, it's one all


I'm actually finding this game the most boring so far, even with the goals. Not sure why.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2014)

Phil Neville, worst commentator ever.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> BTW, it's one all



To England.


----------



## Spartak (15 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Phil Neville, worst commentator ever.



Somebody either turn his microphone OFF or UP !!!


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

Gerrard doesn't break a sweat does he!


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

bollix


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

Baines is too often isolated


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2014)

Is there a team better at defending a lead than Italy.


----------



## Piemaster (15 Jun 2014)

Heh. In Brazil, watching Brazilian TV. No Phil Neville. 
Even better, also only understand about 1/2 dozen words of portugese but the pundits still make more sense than Mark Lawrenson.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Phil Neville, worst commentator ever.


 


Spartak said:


> Somebody either turn his microphone OFF or UP !!!


 
too late for this game but on the red button you get the choice of the TV pics with either Radio 5 commentary or just crowd noise.

I lasted 2 half sentences from mogadon Phil before switching.


----------



## craigwend (15 Jun 2014)

If I was on_ Faceless-not-a-book,_ my status would be :
_ 'disappointed -again '_
(48 years still dreaming...)


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2014)

Not a bad display overall but an uphill struggle now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2014)

I enjoyed the England match, I thought they looked quite dangerous at points but the Italians took their chances. I'm pleased Italy won, as I am half Italian; I'm also half Uruguayan and half Costa Rican...


----------



## brodiej (15 Jun 2014)

I thought we looked pretty good

Sterling, Welbeck and Sturridge looked really dangerous at times.
I think the problem was Rooney. He couldn't defend and we ended up shifting Sterling and Welbeck around to try to plug the gap.

I'd like to eee the same system but with Lallana or Barklay on the left.

I'm glad Hodgeson had a go. It was a change to see an England team that was fun to watch and actually jad a cutting edge


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jun 2014)

Henderson was your best player last night. Didn't let De Rossi or Pirlo out his back pocket.

Very refreshing to watch an England team that didn't bore the life out me for 90 minutes.

@sazzaa - the weird boots on display were Nike's new 'Magista' range. The ankle cuff is designed to make it feel more like a sock. Apparently they are thinner to feel more like free-running shoes and give greater ball control. Potentially an interesting development in pro footwear, and I fully expect some of the more gullible lads I play 5s with to start wearing them soon. I'll stick with my Sambas.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jun 2014)

The boys done good. They seriously put the wind up serious opposition, never looked anything but eager & fearless, and looked the better - which is to say, more threatening - side for most of the match, for all Italy's rinky-dink possession. If they can get past Uruguay and Costa Rica, picking up even more confidence as they go, who knows what could happen. It is, as we know, a funny old game....


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jun 2014)

Rooney, Gerrard and Johnson out. In with Barkley, Wilshere and Shaw.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


>




About time Footballers had the same testing as pro Cycing


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> About time Footballers had the same testing as pro Cycing




Yeah but at least Rooney isn't one big posing f..k like yon Ronaldo!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jun 2014)

Whilst that picture does make me laugh, it's not really a fair comparison. CR7 is posing and flexing having just finished playing a Real match. Rooney is relaxing and has just finished a pie and a pint on holiday.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2014)

Can't wait to see the big nancy boy pumping out the tears when Portugal go out!!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQSHMbfhw-Q


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Whilst that picture does make me laugh, it's not really a fair comparison. CR7 is posing and flexing having just finished playing a Real match. Rooney is relaxing and has just finished a pie and a pint on holiday.


With those jugs he could be on page 3 if he wasn't such an ugly lump.


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2014)

ok good display from the team,best attacking i have seen for a long time.But now comes the question,when will Rooney put in a world class performance and just maybe Gerrard has hit his sell by date.Roy leave them both out.New fresh legs needed.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2014)

Rooney shouldn't even have made the squad. He never fails to unimpress.


----------



## MarkF (15 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I never got why people were eulogising over Spain's unadventurous keep-ball. It was the modern version of Heleno Herrera's notorious Catenaccio defence with Inter in the sixties. For all their dominance both Barca and Spain won many of their games by the odd goal, very uninspiring when you've had 75% of the possession.



Niggardly way of describing some of the most beautiful football that has ever been played. It was hardly the fault of Spain that the opposition decided not to bother to engage, no wonder they dominated possession. At their best it was an ever changing, kaleidoscope of wonder.


----------



## Doseone (15 Jun 2014)

postman said:


> ok good display from the team,best attacking i have seen for a long time.But now comes the question,when will Rooney put in a world class performance and just maybe Gerrard has hit his sell by date.Roy leave them both out.New fresh legs needed.


Would happily see Rooney on the bench. Apart from the pass for the goal he was ineffective out wide. He either needs to play up front or at No.10 - the problem he has is that we have better players in both those positions. I think Gerrard needs to play, you do need a few experienced heads in the side.

Overall I was happy to see an England side that looked comfortable in possession, keen to have a go and young hungry players prepared to take on their man. I thought they did run out of steam in the last 10 mins though.


----------



## MarkF (15 Jun 2014)

postman said:


> ok good display from the team,best attacking i have seen for a long time.



But where were the chances? I thought it was an ok performance, nothing more, but a vast improvement for a team that has stunk tournaments out for nearly 20 years. Rooney was hopeless, but what was really worrying was Balotelli's goal. Everything is wrong, from one end of the pitch to it ending up in the net at the other, a goal a pub team would be ashamed to concede.


----------



## discominer (15 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Henderson was your best player last night. Didn't let ...Pirlo out his back pocket.
> 
> .


Pirlo was in someone's back pocket? Ha!


----------



## Doseone (15 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> But where were the chances? I thought it was an ok performance, nothing more, but a vast improvement for a team that has stunk tournaments out for nearly 20 years. Rooney was hopeless, but what was really worrying was Balotelli's goal. Everything is wrong, from one end of the pitch to it ending up in the net at the other, a goal a pub team would be ashamed to concede.


Balotelli's goal was a good example of what we lacked last night - one chance, one goal, and it came from yet another attack down our left side where we got mullered all evening.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Niggardly way of describing some of the most beautiful football that has ever been played. It was hardly the fault of Spain that the opposition decided not to bother to engage, no wonder they dominated possession. At their best it was an ever changing, kaleidoscope of wonder.


Well we all see things differently, but I thought it was some of the most boring football ever played. Fifteen ten yard passes across the field, three back and then forward a bit and then across again. They wanted to walk the ball into the net rather than shoot and the games lacked any passion. I for one am very glad it was only short lived before coaches learnt how to deal with it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> With those jugs he could be on page 3 if he wasn't such an ugly lump.



That's a bit rude, you should apologise to Ronaldo.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jun 2014)

Agreed Phil Neville is crap, Gary Neville is very good. Phil forever in his brothers shadow!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2014)

User said:


> ...tiredness I imagine...



I wonder what could have sorted that out, in a game of skill?


----------



## Doseone (15 Jun 2014)

Shame about Phil Neville because he was actually making some good points but his tone was so boring. He didn't sound enthusiastic - FFS you're in Brazil at a World Cup, at least try and sound like you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2014)

Whatever people say about Phil Neville II'd take him over ITV's Mr Cliche, Andy Townsend any day.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jun 2014)

There doesn't seem to be much football fever this time around, only a few houses and cars with flags.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2014)

I'm really liking this World Cup - the first few games are usually fairly dour affairs, but not this year. And another reason, which I just realised, is that there are no voovafeckingzellas! They ruined the last WC for me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2014)




----------



## MarkF (15 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well we all see things differently, but I thought it was some of the most boring football ever played. Fifteen ten yard passes across the field, three back and then forward a bit and then across again. They wanted to walk the ball into the net rather than shoot and the games lacked any passion. I for one am very glad it was only short lived before coaches learnt how to deal with it.



But they haven't, I think you'll find that a German tika taka team will dominate in Europe.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

Listen , my daughter is in a work World Cup predict every score competiton. So far she has predicted 4 correct scores and 7 correct results. That's more than I got in the whole of the CC comp last season FFS.
She correctly predicted 3-1 for Brazil v Croatia. There are 48 others in the game and how many would you say also got the correct score?
I'll tell you - 20. 20 out of 48!!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2014)

@Speicher 

The can of white spray is used as a marker to stop players moving forward or stop players moving the ball forward at set plays (free kicks). It's the first tournament that it's been used.

Using this thread as the predictions thread is not really for discussions.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @Speicher
> 
> 
> Using this thread as the predictions thread is not really for discussions.



Ooops  I think I will leave the Predictions thread to those who know what they are talking about. I did not realise there was also this thread for general discussions.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Listen , my daughter is in a work World Cup predict every score competiton. So far she has predicted 4 correct scores and 7 correct results. That's more than I got in the whole of the CC comp last season FFS.
> She correctly predicted 3-1 for Brazil v Croatia. There are 48 others in the game and how many would you say also got the correct score?
> I'll tell you - 20. 20 out of 48!!!


Does her head swivel 360 degrees?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2014)

Good, Palacios should already have been red carded.


----------



## theclaud (15 Jun 2014)

Speicher said:


> Ooops  I think I will leave the Predictions thread to *those who know what they are talking about*.



When are they expected?


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Does her head swivel 360 degrees?


The green slime is the devil to get out of the sheets


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

p.s. She has France 3 Honduras 0...
... 15 mins to hang on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. She has France 3 Honduras 0...
> ... 15 mins to hang on


She's welcome to join in with us and show us how to do it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2014)

I'm going to watch the Arge vesus Bosnia and Herzegovina though unfortunately i think the Argies will soundly beat the underdogs! It'll be like Man Utd v Accy Stanley!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2014)

The Argies have scored after 2 minutes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2014)

They were interviewing some "England fans" on the beach in Rio,on the BBC news. One young lad wearing a Portugal shirt and speaking with a Scottish accent was saying he's hopeful that England will come second in their group!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going to watch the Arge vesus Bosnia and Herzegovina though unfortunately i think the Argies will soundly beat the underdogs! It'll be like Man Utd v Accy Stanley!



I've turned it off,it's like watching paint dry!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2014)

I'm watching it on the computer now and Bosnia have pulled a goal back!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> They were interviewing some "England fans" on the beach in Rio,on the BBC news. One young lad wearing a Portugal shirt and speaking with a Scottish accent was saying he's hopeful that England will come second in their group!



An actual football fan? That'll no dae!

A brief scan of various sites and papers this morning suggests that it hasn't taken the media long to start spaffing over England (despite losing against a cobbled together Italy side. They may gel in time for the next Euros) and slating Rooney (although he was played out of position and set up the goal). Amazing.

Been a cracking World Cup so far. Hopefully Ronnie's knee doesn't betray him and Portugal can give Germany a bit of a game.


----------



## MarkF (16 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've turned it off,it's like watching paint dry!



I enjoyed it, I thought that Argentina were a bag of nerves and Bosnia very good. But, I suppose none of yesterdays games were very entertaining, the day saved by some funny 1970's stylie challenges from Honduras, I like them and look forward to their next game.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

Early tears for Ronaldo by the looks of it.

And the pudits are pillocks, too much analysis of "poor defending" and what goes wrong when a goal is scored - celebrate the goals you nobbers!! That's what wins games. Fecking defenders...


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Early tears for Ronaldo by the looks of it.
> 
> And the pudits are pillocks, too much analysis of "poor defending" and what goes wrong when a goal is scored - celebrate the goals you nobbers!! That's what wins games. Fecking defenders...



There are a couple of posters on a football forum I frequent like this. It's never a class goal or a brilliant attack, always a poor piece of defending or goalkeeping error. Makes me wonder if they take any pleasure watching the game.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2014)

Nobody has been tipping Germany this time, but the equally-unfancied Netherlands aside, they looked the most complete team I've seen so far. Mind you, Portugal aren't that great and they self-destructed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Nobody has been tipping Germany this time.



Errr, I did


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Errr, I did




Me too..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Me too..



I was trying to overlook that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

And what were the nobber pundits blabbering on about claiming that Mueller was in some way responsible for Pepe getting sent off? Responsible in the sense that he got pushed in the face and then had a headbutt directed at him? Utter twonks.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> And what were the nobber pundits blabbering on about claiming that Mueller was in some way responsible for Pepe getting sent off? Responsible in the sense that he got pushed in the face and then had a headbutt directed at him? Utter twonks.




Mueller did make the most of it though,


----------



## MarkF (16 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Muller did make the most of it though,



He did indeed, a yellow would have been sufficient punishment IMO, although Pepe is a long term proven dunce. I thought Portugal were pretty good after HT, they were denied a penalty (+sending off) that might have seen them win the 2nd half. Germany did look impressive though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Muller did make the most of it though,



I wouldn't say he reacted too much, he fell down and then got a bit shirty with Pepe - he certainly didn't roll about making a meal of it. If someone smacks you in the gob then the chances are you'll fall down.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> He did indeed, a yellow would have been sufficient punishment IMO, although Pepe is a long term proven dunce. I thought Portugal were pretty good after HT, they were denied a penalty (+sending off) that might have seen them win the 2nd half. Germany did look impressive though.



Rubbish, he headbutted him. That's a red card.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

You'll also be one of the cricket fans claiming that Sri Lanka cheated by running out an Englishman trying to cheat a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2014)

My favourite clip from world cup history, after Geoff Hurst's goal (in 1966: just for Marmion, is that, in case he's forgotten) and Archie Gemmell's great little dribble, is this:

unbeatable for entertainment and unpredictability. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDXkVGpMpc


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Rubbish, he headbutted him. That's a red card.



Whilst you're right and the laws are clear, that barely qualifies as a head butt. Zidane on Materrazzi was a head butt! If you're going to do something stupid on a football pitch the least you should do is give it some.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

Bottom line is he tried to twat him with his head - off. 

It's not Mueller's fault the bloke was sent off.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Bottom line is he tried to twat him with his head - off.
> 
> *It's not Mueller's fault the bloke was sent off*.



Don't disagree with this at all, but, it was classic footballer behavior...the slightest of touches and he reacts as if he's been struck by a bullet.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3135267, member: 30090"]Yeah but Pepe is a bit of a wimp and along with Ramos has been about the biggest pair of cheats/divers/playacting/filthy play La Liga has seen in a long time.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely! I suspect that if Pepe started a proper fight he would swiftly have his face Picasso'd.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

Well, that's all sorted then, everyone agrees with me...let's move on


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Don't disagree with this at all, but, it was classic footballer behavior...the slightest of touches and he reacts as if he's been struck by a bullet.



In every sport, the rules are used not observed - which is why pro-cyclists pay so many fines for holding onto cars, taking late bottle etc.


----------



## craigwend (16 Jun 2014)

Big Sam's approach to theatrics


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2014)

It's just as well he never got an offer from Inter or Real. He'd have died of laughter at their Continental antics.


----------



## MarkF (16 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Rubbish, he headbutted him. That's a red card.



Rubbish. Mueller was the initial actor cheater, Pepe foolishly responded and not with what is generally accepted as a headbutt. Sending Mueller off too would have had a postive impact on cheating, it's not as if Pepe is ever going to stop being stupid.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2014)

Hell! The USA are one nil up against Ghana after 31 seconds!!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hell! The USA are one nil up against Ghana after 31 seconds!!



If the US focused on football instead of lame versions of cricket and rugby, they would be a serious force in the game. The Man City/Yankees project in New York is going to be interesting.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2014)

That USA top seems like a nod to the Brooklyn sponsored team from dayes of yore.







If that's the case, whoever signed off on this monstrosity want a word.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

Good win for USA but harsh on Ghana, they bossed the game


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

You can boss what you like, if you haven't got quality then your not gonna win.


----------



## MarkF (17 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> If the US focused on football instead of lame versions of cricket and rugby, they would be a serious force in the game. The Man City/Yankees project in New York is going to be interesting.



MLS is recognised as the 7th best league in the world now, from a start in only 1996. Higher crowds than The Championship! 
https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...re-play-acting-dilutes-germany-191154671.html

The USA kept their shape well till 60 mins, then were ripped apart for 20, I think Ghana deserved a 2 goal winning margin, at least, they missed several very easy chances.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> MLS is recognised as the 7th best league in the world now, from a start in only 1996. Higher crowds than The Championship!



That's interesting. Though I'm not sure it's entirely fair to include the MLS in a comparison of World Leagues - I can't think of any others with a wage cap which naturally makes it more competitive. That said, a wage cap would make more leagues around the world far more entertaining as it wouldn't be the usual suspects in England, Scotland, Germany, Italy, Spain and Holland winning every year.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jun 2014)

Brazil are not impressive so far.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Brazil are not impressive so far.



Pretty average I would say


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2014)

Scotland could beat Brazil, if only we had qualified.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2014)

Good work from Mexico there. Tourney just became more interesting.


----------



## sazzaa (17 Jun 2014)

Brazil were terrible! Shame Mexico couldn't get a goal.


----------



## MarkF (17 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Pretty average I would say



Below average strikers which was their problem tonight.


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

Dunno about the commentators afterwards, found it a fascinating 0-0. Good job Mexico!


----------



## MarkF (17 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> That's interesting. Though I'm not sure it's entirely fair to include the MLS in a comparison of World Leagues - I can't think of any others with a wage cap which naturally makes it more competitive. That said, a wage cap would make more leagues around the world far more entertaining as it wouldn't be the usual suspects in England, Scotland, Germany, Italy, Spain and Holland winning every year.



I have read that it is the participation of the fans that has captured them this time
Never thought I'd see scenes like this in the middle of the USA. Kansas last night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Below average strikers which was their problem tonight.


And an honest ref....


----------



## MarkF (17 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And an honest ref....



Forgot about the ref, he deserves a pat on the back, let loads of minor fouls go when he could and only booked when he had zero option to.


----------



## cd365 (17 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Scotland could beat Brazil, if only we had qualified.


Doubt it


----------



## Fnaar (17 Jun 2014)

When did Nick Griffin become manager of Mexico?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> When did Nick Griffin become manager of Mexico?



Do they get their syrups from the same supplier.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> I have read that it is the participation of the fans that has captured them this time
> Never thought I'd see scenes like this in the middle of the USA. Kansas last night.




Bloody hell! I remember getting in for free to watch The Galaxy just over a decade ago. Had the pick of the stadium too!

Ochoa won that point for Mexico tonight. His save from Neymar's header in the first half was particularly impressive.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Scotland could beat Brazil, if only we had qualified.



They are one of the few teams we've failed to beat at least once over the years, couple draws and eight defeats


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> They are one of the few teams we've failed to beat at least once over the years, couple draws and eight defeats


Aye but we should have beaten them a couple of times, and would have done if we had qualified this time and were in their group...by at least 5


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Aye but we should have beaten them a couple of times, and would have done if we had qualified this time and were in their group...by at least 5



Thats like saying England will win the World Cup, or even reach the Semis!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Thats like saying England will win the World Cup, or even reach the Semis!



I'd never say that.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> . . . found it a fascinating 0-0. Good job Mexico!



Mexico played a great game of football last night. Plenty of skill, open attacking play and ball to feet, none of the crap 'aerial' tactics displayed by England. And what a performance from the 'keeper. 

Well played, Mexico.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Mexico played a great game of football last night. Plenty of skill, open attacking play and ball to feet, none of the crap 'aerial' tactics displayed by England. *And what a performance from the 'keeper. *
> 
> Well played, Mexico.



He's without a club at the moment, was released by his team at the end of their season.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> He's without a club at the moment, was released by his team at the end of their season.



If he's capable of playing like that consistently, then he's bound to attract the attention of a big Premier League club, methinks.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Mexico played a great game of football last night. Plenty of skill, open attacking play and ball to feet, none of the crap 'aerial' tactics displayed by England. And what a performance from the 'keeper.
> 
> Well played, Mexico.


To be fair to England, under Hodgson they've moved away from their normal "On me 'ead son" style of game.


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

True, but they need to up their pass rate and have a better first touch. I like Welbeck but his first touch is consistently awful with the occasional excellent.

Also, need to be able to take the ball while under pressure and lay it off quickly or pass an opponent. England seem very poor at making space by drawing in players with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2014)

The flamin' Aussies are putting up a fair dinkum show against the Dutch.


----------



## cd365 (18 Jun 2014)

What a goal by Cahill


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

Jesus, wtf is going on in that group?


----------



## MarkF (18 Jun 2014)

Since the WC kicked off, fouls which are clearly mandatory yellows are being given as normal fouls, or not even given at all. It's 11 x 11 and players are not afraid to get stuck in, it's like going back in time and it is all the better for it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2014)

Kin ell...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kin ell...


Kin ell again!


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kin ell...



No, Wales, but it feels like it sometimes.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Jun 2014)

Is it just me or do Spain lack all conviction? One half down, one left to prevent an ignominious exit, and they just....don't seem up for it.


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

OMG, Spain out?


----------



## Glow worm (18 Jun 2014)

Kin'ell times 2! 
Andre Agassi looks to be doing a great job in charge of Chile!


----------



## cd365 (18 Jun 2014)

Worst I've ever seen Alonso play and I'm a massive fan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2014)

Looks like the Spanish state-sponsored doping programme may have come to an end


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Looks like the Spanish state-sponsored doping programme may have come to an end



If David Silva is on HGH, he should ask for a refund!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2014)

I was never a fan of Spain's recent style and I'm glad it's been found out. Also predicted Spain wouldn't make it out their group, wish I'd put money on that now.

Did France and Italy not both fall apart after their World Cup/European triumphs? Basically seeing the same thing here if I'm right: sticking with a style that everyone else knows, of course it's not going to go well!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2014)

I reckon Chile deserve extra helpings of kudos.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jun 2014)

Well!


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

Chile, tastes nice and awesome football team. Respect!


----------



## sazzaa (18 Jun 2014)

Spain, just wow, what happened to them? I'm finding I have a bit of a thing for Thierry though.


----------



## MarkF (18 Jun 2014)

I thought Spain played pretty well, Iniesta was superb but Costa and Busquets were poo. Chile were better though and yet another cracking game.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Jun 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Kin'ell times 2!
> Andre Agassi looks to be doing a great job in charge of Chile!


I was trying to figure out which footballer he was, and you nailed it only it was a tennis player!


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

Looks more like Bob Hoskins :


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2014)

Could've done with Spain nicking one back for an extra 2 points.


----------



## Piemaster (18 Jun 2014)

Missed the game unfortunately. Is that group over with as a spectacle now or can we look forward to a potentially cracking NL/Chile game and the Aussies thinking they can get themselves a scalp with Spain trying to avoid 'nul points'?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2014)

Piemaster said:


> Missed the game unfortunately. Is that group over with as a spectacle now or can we look forward to a potentially cracking NL/Chile game and the Aussies thinking they can get themselves a scalp with Spain trying to avoid 'nul points'?



The Aussies looked very good in parts and hopefully they can give Spain a scare, and maybe even beat them. Worth a quid maybe?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2014)

Piemaster said:


> Missed the game unfortunately. Is that group over with as a spectacle now or can we look forward to a potentially cracking NL/Chile game and the Aussies thinking they can get themselves a scalp with Spain trying to avoid 'nul points'?



Holland and Chile will be battling for top spot, which would give them a game against the runner up of group A, which currently could be Brazil, Mexico or Croatia. 

Things could get a bit tactical on Monday as the group A games kick off after group B so they'll already know their potential opponents.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2014)

Englanders, a bit of hope for this evening, courtesy of Chris Simpson's Artist.

he is the greatest thing to happen to football since the invention of the leg that is right it is wayne striker rooney and he is thirsty for goals. when it was yesterday afternoon wayne rooney was lying next to his bed in his hotel room in brazil completely naked and crying and feeling really depressed with himself because everyone was having a go at him for not scoring a hundred goals in englands first world cup awards match so he came up with a really good idea to get the world cup award tattooed right in the middle of his forehead to make everyone like him again so as quickly as ice he put on his brand new rollerblades that roy hodgson had given to all of the players as a good luck present and he put on his little denim shorts and his lucky gold coloured crop top and he rollerbladed to the tattoo salon that is next to the main childrens wig shop in brazil and when he went into the tattoo salon guess who was there that is right adrian chiles was already in there getting a tattoo of a big bag of meat on his stomach and he was laughing his head off because he loves big bags of meat so much and the tattoo man said to wayne rooney are you sure that you want to do this it wont wash off you know and wayne rooney put his face right next to the tattoo mans face and he said i have never been more sure about anything in my whole life and then he started slapping his forehead with a photograph of his son kai and he shouted do it now do it now do it ruddy now i am ready for this and then he screamed brazilio right into the tattoo mans mouth and the tattoo man said ok chill down my boy wanyon i will do it for you yah and when wanyons new tattoo was completely finished he rollerbladed back to his hotel with the biggest smile on his face that made his mouth look like his lips had given birth to a explosion of teeth and loads of people was running over to him and they was all screaming oh my god it is wanyon it is really him and then he did a massive slow motion skid on his rollerblades right in front of all of the people and he flicked his head right back and pointed to his forehead and everyone cheered when they saw his new throbbing facial topping and they instantly liked him again and then he shouted who wants to have a sniff of it and everyone screamed i do i do and as 4 little grey haired brazilian boys was having a deep sniff of his forehead it really boosted his confidence and with every deep sniff that the little grey haired boys took wayne rooneys confidence grew and grew and grew and i am so happy that he has got his confidence back because i think it is exactly what he needed and i know that when i am having a watch of wanyon slamming balls off his face and neck tonight i am going to have the biggest sniff of my television that i have ever had before and i hope that it will bring him lots and lots of luck and even if england dont win the world cup awards they will always have wayne rooneys forehead to look at and that is close enough isnt it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2014)

I heard some bloke on the radio talking about the nuking of Spain this morning. ''Get a grip, man, it's only a game!'' I thought. And then I realised he was talking about an accession to the crown.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jun 2014)

Great games yesterday - the Netherlands-Australia one was a classic case of a limited side playing way above themselves and almost shocking a genuine contender. Mind you, the Dutch defence looked a lot less impressive than their attack, although with De Jong in front of the back line, that tends to make up for a lot - provided he doesn't end up getting himself sent off. Chile looked tasty but Spain were dreadful. Croatia were not really that good but Cameroon were awful. In fact, I've been very disappointed in the African sides so far: Nigeria are average, Ghana didn't look the serious contenders they were advertised to be and Cote d'Ivoire struggled to beat a very average Japanese side and are not looking impressive against Colombia right now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2014)

A nation holds it's breath...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ...In fact, I've been very disappointed in the African sides so far: Nigeria are average, Ghana didn't look the serious contenders they were advertised to be and Cote d'Ivoire struggled to beat a very average Japanese side and are not looking impressive against Colombia right now.



No mention of the Ivory Coast?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No mention of the Ivory Coast?



Are you being serious?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Are you being serious?



No.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No.



Good!  Anyway, it's all started to get a hell of a lot better in Brasilia right now...


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

Games come alive second half. Nice!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> A nation holds it's breath...



Webb's had a really good game so far! Hopefully nothing controversial in these final pressurised minutes.


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

Passing, first touch and awareness from England bloody shocking. Seesh.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2014)

Go on, who's surprised England are only one goal down at the break?

What a dreadful first half. No flow, no idea, no chance. Kick and run and lose possession. I've seen better Sunday league sides! FFS


Not that I really care: I save my criticism mostly for the England cricket team!


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

If Cavani cut his hair he would of scored that!  2nd half were even worse!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2014)

The England Team line up


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

Rooooney! Left foot, 2 yards, didn't miss!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Rooooney! Left foot, 2 yards, didn't miss!



 scores!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2014)

SWAHREZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2014)

Gerrard should probably pack it in. He's had a bad couple of months.


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

Shambles, great goal though. 

They think its all over...... it friggin is now!


----------



## cuberider (19 Jun 2014)

I can't see us beating Costa Rica after that awful display.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2014)

Oh, quelle surprise! 

Bring on Costa Rica for a hat-trick of defeats.

Even Scotland Wales would beat us now.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Even Scotland would beat us now.



We'd refuse to play you. We have standards you know...


----------



## Piemaster (19 Jun 2014)

Have to look at the positives...errr....err...struggling a bit here....

I know! We've got a better goal difference than the reigning world champions!


----------



## simon the viking (19 Jun 2014)

Radical thought..... why not pick the England team from the Championship rather the Premiership, more home grown talent who are hungry for success rather than overpaid prima donnas...................... just thinking out loud like you do..................


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2014)

simon the viking said:


> ...why not pick the England team from the Championship



That's what Scotland have to do, if they're lucky.

Anyway, I have heard it said that Roy Hodgson is multi-lingual; how can people tell?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> We'd refuse to play you. We have standards you know...


If gloats were groats, the Scots would be a lot richer....


----------



## Beebo (19 Jun 2014)

I think England have been a bit unlucky, they could easily have drawn both games.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140159, member: 30090"]I've seen nothing of the above this World Cup.[/QUOTE]
Why won't we get out of the group then for the first time I can remember then...... Rooney is meant to be world class......... Suarez had a knee op 4 weeks ago and outplayed him 200 percent


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2014)

I don't think England can play much better than that tbh, they were ok. Nearly spilt my pint when the jock popped up on the TV.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140196, member: 30090"]Suarez did not outplay anyone. Just took his chances when they came.[/QUOTE]
Your right there he did take his chances when he got them but he made sure he was in the right place to take the said chances................ A true world class player will make it look easy/lucky


----------



## RedRider (19 Jun 2014)

Uruguay's a bit like Scotland but with balls. Made up for them.
[QUOTE 3140196, member: 30090"]Suarez did not outplay anyone. Just took his chances when they came.[/QUOTE]
There was a 15 minute spell near the start of second where he had England on the back foot, pressing them into mistakes and getting into their heads.

Disappointed for a good crop of England players. I think they could be challenging for Euro 16.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140196, member: 30090"]Suarez did not outplay anyone. Just took his chances when they came.[/QUOTE]

Suarez and Cavani worked their socks off, the movement was superb, it's not just "taking chances", look at the first goal again.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140217, member: 30090"]I have thanks, Suarez chances that Jaggo will not play for the offside trap and heads the ball into the net.[/QUOTE]

That was just the ending.....


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2014)

Pity Suarez will be in Madrid next year eh?


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Jun 2014)

Too much expectation on England so it was an uphill task which they almost pulled off. Enough missed chances on both sides so probably fair result.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140225, member: 30090"]No it was not, if Jaggo holds the line then Suarez is offside. Poor play by England.[/QUOTE]

Yes it was, the end of move full of intelligence & movement from Cavani & Suarez, making picking up a loose ball in the centre circle and manipulating a goal whilst being outnumbered, look easy.


----------



## RedRider (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140215, member: 30090"]I disagree, this was down to England's lack of shape, of which they suffered with all night and were the sole reasons for the two goals.

Patrick V had it right last night on the Beeb, it will be how each team plays without the ball.[/QUOTE]
It was also down to England players being hassled and harried off their game (when they had the ball). It was an extraordinary , energetic 15 minutes. Reminded me of Liverpool's intense 15 minute game-winning efforts last season.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140240, member: 30090"]No it was not, for reasons I've mentioned.[/QUOTE]

The "reasons" were just "ifs".


----------



## gavgav (19 Jun 2014)

Now that rubbish from England is over for another 4 yrs I can get back to enjoying the best World Cup since Italia 90!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2014)

You ain't that sharp in midfield or up front either


----------



## simon the viking (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140273, member: 30090"]Agreed, but this had nothing to do with the goals. *Defensively we're ****e and were all over the place for both goals*.[/QUOTE]
Which is what I said just in a more sarcastic manner...........................


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Jun 2014)

So much negativity! Ok, we lost. Again. The best teams lose. And we're not 'the best'. No-one ever pretended we were. But they played their hearts out, and on another day, could have won either or both games. And there was more than just endeavour and heart, there was real skill and vision too. I've seen some abject England displays over the years, god knows, but neither tonight nor Italy was among them. They lost. shoot happens. But I really don't understand the abuse. I don't think England will ever win the World Cup. All I ask is that we give a good account of ourselves and lose with honour. And I think we did. 

Oh, and lest we forget, they should have played 3/4 of the game with 10 men. That might have shaken things up a bit...


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jun 2014)

Watch out on the roads tomorrow morning. The male motoring public seems to suffer from a massive collective hangover every time this four-yearly event occurs.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140283, member: 30090"]You sure? I don't recall, something about Prima Donnas, 200% outplayed and some other stuff.[/QUOTE]
yes... I did........ I think if you add prima donnas + outplayed it equals defensively S**T and all over the place....
The Premiership is one of of the richest leagues in the world and we cant even pick a home grown team from it that can

A:. keep goals out 
B: get on the end of crosses like suarez did tonight (and Lineker did in 86 and 90)
and when we used to get a free kick anywhere near the box... we used to have Pearce, Shearer and Beckham who seemed to be able to hit them right.....


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140271, member: 30090"]You think a team not holding their shape is an ''if''?[/QUOTE]

I don't care, I am not English.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Jun 2014)

Still on football but away from the world cup this made me smile..... (I don't know why exactly though it just did)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27923035

I think Doncater may get quite a lot of teenage girls wearing their kit


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> So much negativity! Ok, we lost. Again. The best teams lose. And we're not 'the best'. No-one ever pretended we were. But they played their hearts out, and on another day, could have won either or both games. And there was more than just endeavour and heart, there was real skill and vision too. I've seen some abject England displays over the years, god knows, but neither tonight nor Italy was among them. They lost. **** happens. But I really don't understand the abuse. I don't think England will ever win the World Cup. All I ask is that we give a good account of ourselves and lose with honour. And I think we did.
> 
> Oh, and lest we forget, they should have played 3/4 of the game with 10 men. That might have shaken things up a bit...



Whilst I do admire you enthusiasm, would you mind sending me the tapes of the England games you've watched this World Cup?

Totally agree with that their captain should have been sent off though. Blatant handball and a cynical chop to the throat. Though I suppose Neymar got away with it against Croatia so a precedent had been set.


----------



## RedRider (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140273, member: 30090"]Agreed, but this had nothing to do with the goals. *Defensively we're ****e and were all over the place for both goals*.[/QUOTE]
You sound like a pissed inebriated Alan Hansen.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Jun 2014)

What a load of bollox. Again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2014)

What a disappointing performance! My flag stays up(we live in hope) but i think most'll be down in the morning!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jun 2014)

It bodes well for Liverpool next season though. The link up play between Gerrard and Suarez was outstanding.


----------



## PaulB (20 Jun 2014)

Liverpool 2 : Manchester United 1. Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## Inertia (20 Jun 2014)

The good news for me was Suarez is recovering well from his injury but the only slightly less bad news Suarez is recovering faster than Id like. 

@AndyRM, is Suarez pushing for a place in your top 5 strikers in the world list?


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Still on football but away from the world cup this made me smile..... (I don't know why exactly though it just did)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27923035
> 
> I think Doncater may get quite a lot of teenage girls wearing their kit


I just happened to notice this in passing. I have been teasing Hubster (Doncaster bred and born) about this. I have suggested that he seek asylum  He muttered something about Delia but nobody here is ashamed of Delia, or Stephen Fry for that matter. Neither of them are teen idols that can't play music for toffee.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

Inertia said:


> The good news for me was Suarez is recovering well from his injury but the only slightly less bad news Suarez is recovering faster than Id like.
> 
> @AndyRM, is Suarez pushing for a place in your top 5 strikers in the world list?



EDIT: He's actually 7th (behind Finnbogason, Mandzukic, Lukaku, Cavani and Zlatan (and Kris Boyd)).

Another poor performance from England last night. It's impressive that they went to the tournament with zero expectations and have still managed to disappoint 'everyone back home'.

Still, you've got the beginnings of a decent looking side. If the FA have the balls to stick with Hodgson you might do quite well at the next Euros.


----------



## GaryA (20 Jun 2014)

Maybe Gerard had been sambaing a little too much and forgot he and Suarez were playing for different sides?...winning stopped 'dracula' Suarez biting any English Players I suppose....
Meanwhile England’s multi-millionaire flops head off to the beach until tuesday


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2014)

The Fat Lady ain't started singing yet, a win for Italy tonight and it will still be all to play for. It hasn't been a disastrous campaign by any means, though disappointing. I hope they stick with Hodgson, at least he's ended the hoofball style England are infamous for. Let's face it, nobody expected the team to bring the trophy back anyway.


----------



## Kins (20 Jun 2014)

Baines has been a big disappoint to me. Thought he would be tearing up the wings and crossing dangerously. Looked pretty average.

Henderson doesn't do much either. Couple of decent passes and tackles doesn't offer us enough going forward. Rather see a more creative player in there with Gerrard like Lallana or Barkley.

Hope Townsend fulfils his promise and comes in for the Euros.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Fat Lady ain't started singing yet, a win for Italy tonight and it will still be all to play for.



Careful, you sound dangerously like an overly optimistic Scot!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Jun 2014)

What happened on the pitch is one thing, it's just a game and we lost to a better team ..simples.

However what get's me is the pre match hype and the attitude of stations like talk sport who broadcast speeches by Winston churchil made during WW2 and aimed at our then enemies. This kind of thing is to my mind irresponsible and does nothing to help our image as a peaceful people. It simply adds fuel to th enationalistic fire so readily adopted by many so called football fans, who seem to think international football is akin to a war and not simply a sporting event.

I would rather such references to WW2, or any war actually, be refrained from , especially on public media as it simply builds aggression amoungst those supporters towards other nations, which in my opinion is not the name of the game.

Well Played Uraguay


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jun 2014)

The Uruguay-England game was a poor one for the most part, Suarez excepted. And unless Suarez comes up with an amazing display, I can't see Uruguay getting past Italy, and there's no way England will beat Costa Rica if their defensive play is as bad as it was yesterday (and I very much include the midfield in that, not just the back four). Mind you, it wasn't as frustrating as watching Japan play Greece later on and spurn chance after chance. It was almost like they were afraid to score.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2014)

Not a big fan of John Terry but pretty sure he would have done better for both the goals, not only been playing alongside Cahill but also the whole defence would have played a bit deeper rather than pushing up all the time.

I am not very patriotic person but even I would bellow out the national anthem if I pulled on an England shirt, they all look like they deliberately do not want to be seen singing the anthem as it will somehow damage their street cred.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2014)

Hodgson deserves credit for trying to completely overhaul the style of English play, from kick'n'chase, endlessly static off the ball, back passing negativity of old, to a more tiki-taka continental game. I hope they stick with him and find him a decent back four and a defensive coach to boss 'em.

Not entirely his fault that the players he has to work with don't actually have the technical skills, spatial awareness, and footballing intelligence to play that style of game, yet. Though whilst the Premier League kids itself it is the best league in the world, and week after week the players read about how great they are, that may remain the case I fear.

Shaping the team around Rooney last night was, for me, an error. An error the media won't point out because their beloved Shreck scored, at last. He needs to sit a few out and give the next generation a chance. Gerrard has passed his peak internationally and plays and looks, when in white, like a man with the weight of the world on his shoulders. 

I fear the dream is over for another year and we may get drubbed by Costa Rica. In fact I think a plucky win over them could be the worst possible outcome, only a whitewash will prompt the sort of serious reflection on the state of the English game that will bring about the changes needed.


----------



## MarkF (20 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> It hasn't been a disastrous campaign by any means,



P2 W0 D0 L2 F2 A4



Andrew_P said:


> I am not very patriotic person but even I would bellow out the national anthem if I pulled on an England shirt, they all look like they deliberately do not want to be seen singing the anthem as it will somehow damage their street cred.



That was v.funny, like they were 8 year olds threatened with no supper for non compliance!


----------



## Kins (20 Jun 2014)

They are footballers. Probably can't remember the words.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Jun 2014)

I agree with singing our anthem, thats just national pride and a bit of fun/gamesmanship maybe as we out sing the opposition.....no harm done and good to see all nations having a sing song ....but nationalisom gets taken to far when speeches of winston churchill are broadcast on national radio etc......really...thats unecessary.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Hodgson deserves credit for trying to completely overhaul the style of English play, from kick'n'chase, endlessly static off the ball, back passing negativity of old, to a more tiki-taka continental game. I hope they stick with him and find him a decent back four and a defensive coach to boss 'em.
> 
> Not entirely his fault that the players he has to work with don't actually have the technical skills, spatial awareness, and footballing intelligence to play that style of game, yet. Though whilst the Premier League kids itself it is the best league in the world, and week after week the players read about how great they are, that may remain the case I fear.
> 
> ...


I agree with your post, but a drubbing by Costa Rica could spell the end for Hodgson, and as you say, he deserves to take this team to Euro2016.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2014)

RedRider said:


> I think they could be challenging for Euro 16.



You're assuming they'll qualify! Have you seen their group? 

England
Switzerland
Slovenia
Estonia
Lithuania
San Marino






swee'pea99 said:


> I don't think England will ever win the World Cup.



Erm, 1966!


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> You're assuming they'll qualify! Have you seen their group?
> 
> England
> Switzerland
> ...



When the draw was made, The Guardian described that draw as 'straightforward' with Sky describing it as 'favourable'. I wonder if the writers of those articles maintain their positions?


----------



## User482 (20 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> P2 W0 D0 L2 F2 A4


Or put another way, the the world's 10th best side lost narrowly to the 9th and 7th best sides.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

Ah, the FIFA World Rankings. Well known for their accuracy and impartiality.


----------



## User482 (20 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Ah, the FIFA World Rankings. Well known for their accuracy and impartiality.



Uruguay made the World Cup semi-final in 2010 and are Copa America champions. Italy were World Cup winners in 2006 and runners up in the 2012 European Championship. Given that their performances at recent tournaments are vastly better than England's, you may well be right that the FIFA rankings do not reflect their overwhelming superiority in comparison to us.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jun 2014)

England were never at the races against Italy, a team that is known for scoring a goal then sitting back and laughing at the opposition. Friendlies and diddy teams aside, most of their wins in the last few years have been by one goal. They were happy to let England have the ball and run around puffing and perspiring to little effect. Even when England scored their (outstanding) goal, the Italians didn't panic, scored, then sat back again. Last night against a pretty workmanlike Uruguay, the English wide players that looked so good against Italy were starved of the ball and smothered when they did get it. The English midfield consisted of two guys - one who wants to ping 50 yard passes every time when simple is more effective and one who wants to run 50 yard sprints when a pass would be far easier.

England's lack of success at international level is quite astonishing really. For a large, developed country with literally thousands of teams playing at all levels, why have you only ever got to one World Cup Final? Without home advantage, favourable draws and dodgy refereeing, England haven't even managed a semi at this level. Same with the Euros where home advantage helped England to the lofty heights of a semi-final. Yet, English club teams perform superbly in European competitions, with periods of absolute domination.

So what is it about the English football psyche that makes them such losers?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> I agree with your post, but a drubbing by Costa Rica could spell the end for Hodgson, and as you say, he deserves to take this team to Euro2016.


True. Most probably. We seemed to have reached the point where the tabloid media decide when the manager should go AND now pick the team. Disastrous, potentially, I fear.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2014)

User482 said:


> Or put another way, the the world's 10th best side lost narrowly to the 9th and 7th best sides.


Honest question. Disregarding the narrow score lines for a second, do you think 
a) Italy
or
b) Uruguay 
ever looked like they were going to lose either game at any point?


----------



## User482 (20 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Honest question. Disregarding the narrow score lines for a second, do you think
> a) Italy
> or
> b) Uruguay
> ever looked like they were going to lose either game at any point?


Italy, no. Uruguay, yes.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jun 2014)

I can report that an England player has a hat-trick to his name.
Unfortunately it's Stuart Broad at Headingly this afternoon.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Honest question. Disregarding the narrow score lines for a second, do you think
> a) Italy
> or
> b) Uruguay
> ever looked like they were going to lose either game at any point?


I would have said either was a possibility. One or two decisions and/or bits of luck and either game could have gone t'other way.


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> England were never at the races against Italy, a team that is known for scoring a goal then sitting back and laughing at the opposition. Friendlies and diddy teams aside, most of their wins in the last few years have been by one goal. They were happy to let England have the ball and run around puffing and perspiring to little effect. Even when England scored their (outstanding) goal, the Italians didn't panic, scored, then sat back again. Last night against a pretty workmanlike Uruguay, the English wide players that looked so good against Italy were starved of the ball and smothered when they did get it. The English midfield consisted of two guys - one who wants to ping 50 yard passes every time when simple is more effective and one who wants to run 50 yard sprints when a pass would be far easier.
> 
> England's lack of success at international level is quite astonishing really. For a large, developed country with literally thousands of teams playing at all levels, why have you only ever got to one World Cup Final? Without home advantage, favourable draws and dodgy refereeing, England haven't even managed a semi at this level. Same with the Euros where home advantage helped England to the lofty heights of a semi-final. Yet, English club teams perform superbly in European competitions, with periods of absolute domination.
> 
> So what is it about the English football psyche that makes them such losers?


English clubs teams dominated in the 80s when they had a lot of very good Scots/Irish/Welsh playing for them.
In the last decade there are all sorts of nationalities providing the talents for EPL teams.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> I am not very patriotic person but even I would bellow out the national anthem if I pulled on an England shirt, they all look like they deliberately do not want to be seen singing the anthem as it will somehow damage their street cred.



Were I England manager I would tell the players to stand and listen to the National Anthem in dignified silence, not bellow it out trying to prove how patriotic they are in a fit of in your face badge kissing nonsense.

If you look at the pool of talent available to Roy Hodgson it is incredibly small. Only around 30% of the EPL starting lineups every week are eligible to play for England and most of those are mid table down. Alf Ramsey used to reckon he had to pick a team from about thirty players who were good enough for the demands of international football, Hodgson probably has nearer half that number. With nothing to lose England could still beat Costa Rica next week and if Italy win tonight qualification will be a possibility, the one fly in the ointment being Uruguay will be happy to draw to ensure going through and that result will guarantee the Italians top spot.

Whatever the outcome, this is the most enjoyable World Cup I can remember since 1970, mostly it is a borefest of unadventurous technical football.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

WTF! Has Thierry Henry got some beard-growing factory? I'm fairly sure he was on the TV a couple of night ago and was clean-shaven and tonight he has a full-on beard!


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2014)

It's his party trick, Marmy!

Ist half:








2nd half:


----------



## MarkF (20 Jun 2014)

User482 said:


> Or put another way, the the world's 10th best side lost narrowly to the 9th and 7th best sides.



Makes you wonder how the 34th best side beat the 7th and are currently beating the 9th.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Makes you wonder how the 34th best side beat the 7th and are currently beating the 9th.



It's a funny old game


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

And another thing - Lawro criticising the refs for not being up to standard...does he know about all the bollocks he spouts during a match? He must be the worst commentator/pundit in the world.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jun 2014)

Costa Rica are 1-0 up!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Costa Rica are 1-0 up!



And systematically outplaying Italy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

The Queen decides not to be down-hearted on hearing Ballotelli's team didn't beat Costa Rica, and decides to try to grab a snog off him anyway: "Come 'ere ya great big hunk..."


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2014)

Well played, Costa Rica. A fully-deserved win.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2014)

How many years of hurt is it now, I've lost count...


----------



## MarkF (20 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> How many years of hurt is it now, I've lost count...



Not enough.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2014)

So, it's Costa Rica through and a do or die match between Italy and Uruguay. 

And England in the dead rubber


----------



## RedRider (20 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> You're assuming they'll qualify! Have you seen their group?
> 
> England
> Switzerland
> ...


On paper, not a bad group but with Roy in charge it could be a struggle. I'm going to revise my optimism. perhaps they'll be ready to challenge by Euro 20.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2014)

Are Costa Rica the surprise of the tournament?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Are Costa Rica the surprise of the tournament?



I'd say England were.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

<snigger>


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'd say England were.


Sadly, no real surprise. It makes me laugh when I see disappointed England fans on telly. The one highlight is knowing Suarez's knee surgery went well.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2014)

Was Hansen rushed over to replace Phil Neville?


----------



## Danny (20 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3140123, member: 30090"]Gerrard was not at fault for those two goals - the Centre Half's were. He's boss, end of.[/QUOTE]
Which is why Hodgson made a massive blunder in not bringing John Terry back into defence. I doubt Terry would have let Suarez score either of his goals.

For that matter, I'd also have brought back Ashley Cole as well. Terry, Cole, and Cahill were arguably part of the best defence in the Premiership last season, and while you have got to bring on young talent, you still need your experienced players in defence for big games.


----------



## Yellow Fang (20 Jun 2014)

I wonder who Roy is going to play in the last game. Is he going to give the squad players who haven't had a go a game? Italy and Uruguay have to play for the other spot, but either of them could still top the group so the England Costa Rica game still matters, a tiny little bit.


----------



## Yellow Fang (20 Jun 2014)

Danny said:


> Which is why Hodgson made a massive blunder in not bringing John Terry back into defence. I doubt Terry would have let Suarez score either of his goals.
> 
> For that matter, I'd also have brought back Ashley Cole as well. Terry, Cole, and Cahill were arguably part of the best defence in the Premiership last season, and while you have got to bring on young talent, you still need your experienced players in defence for big games.



Maybe, but I remember the England defence including Terry and Cole were run ragged by Germany in the last world cup. One of their goals was even worse than the goal kick that Gerrard headed back for Suarez to score. The German goalie hoofed it up field, it bounced once before a German player put it away.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jun 2014)

Danny said:


> Which is why Hodgson made a massive blunder in not bringing John Terry back into defence. I doubt Terry would have let Suarez score either of his goals.
> 
> .



I'm quite happy he left the racist shoot at home, though I expect most of the England team were phoning their wives each night - just to check.


----------



## 2bluegp (20 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> WTF! Has Thierry Henry got some beard-growing factory? I'm fairly sure he was on the TV a couple of night ago and was clean-shaven and tonight he has a full-on beard!



View: http://youtu.be/Qs2TfsW_Nc4?t=20s


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2014)

On a different note, Didier Deshamps has done a good job turning around the French side after Domenech's attempts to destroy the team.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2014)

Danny said:


> Which is why Hodgson made a massive blunder in not bringing John Terry back into defence. I doubt Terry would have let Suarez score either of his goals.
> 
> For that matter, I'd also have brought back Ashley Cole as well. *Terry, Cole, and Cahill were arguably part of the best defence in the Premiership last season*, and while you have got to bring on young talent, you still need your experienced players in defence for big games.


And therein lies the problem. Being English and the best of/at anything in the Premiership demonstrably counts for diddly squat at this level. The Premiership is not the yardstick the fans of Premiership clubs think it is.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2014)

Danny said:


> Which is why Hodgson made a massive blunder in not bringing John Terry back into defence. I doubt Terry would have let Suarez score either of his goals.
> 
> For that matter, I'd also have brought back Ashley Cole as well. Terry, Cole, and Cahill were arguably part of the best defence in the Premiership last season, and while you have got to bring on young talent, you still need your experienced players in defence for big games.



I'd agree on Terry and Cole, but didn't Terry retire from international football and not want to be considered for the tournament?


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> I'm quite happy he left the racist **** at home, though I expect most of the England team were phoning their wives each night - just to check.


Terry isn't racist. He reacted to some very personal taunting by Anton Ferdinand who had no right to complain under the "If you can't take it, don't dish it" rule.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Terry isn't racist. He reacted to some very personal taunting by Anton Ferdinand who had no right to complain under the "If you can't take it, don't dish it" rule.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

So, in footballing terms, England are the new Scotland, which makes Scotland the new Isle of Man.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> So, in footballing terms, England are the new Scotland, which makes Scotland the new Isle of Man.



Scotland are the new Scotland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Scotland are the new Scotland



Wait a minute...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

Anyway, we have charitable fans, who not only help cheer on other teams but help others (by giving them football kits...):
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-27939845


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

Good to see a green aspect to England's exit:


----------



## Danny (20 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd agree on Terry and Cole, but didn't Terry retire from international football and not want to be considered for the tournament?


He retired because he was unhappy with the way he was treated by the FA after the clash with Ferdinand. I'm not claiming he was hard done by, but he did serve his punishment and I suspect he would have come out of retirement if asked to do so by Hodgson.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2014)

Gotta love that Didier Deschamps guy.


----------



## Danny (20 Jun 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> Maybe, but I remember the England defence including Terry and Cole were run ragged by Germany in the last world cup. One of their goals was even worse than the goal kick that Gerrard headed back for Suarez to score. The German goalie hoofed it up field, it bounced once before a German player put it away.


True - but the whole team played crap that year.


----------



## Piemaster (20 Jun 2014)

Danny said:


> True - but the whole team played crap that every year.



FTFY


----------



## MarkF (20 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> So, in footballing terms, England are the new Scotland, which makes Scotland the new Isle of Man.



I think England have to not lose by more than one goal v Costa Rica for Scotland not to claim another head to head record.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

<Fred Elliot> I'll tell you what, I say I'll tell you what <Fred Elliot> you can stick your technically excellent defending right up your árse, give me open flowing football with lots of goals any day of the week! That's what football is all about, not dull 0-0 draws with nobber pundits telling us how "tight" and "technically excellent" the game was. 

This is the best opening week to a major tournament I can remember. It would be better if Scotland were there (obviously) but I have come to accept that I'll maybe never see that again - unless Mr Strachan has other ideas!


----------



## MarkF (20 Jun 2014)

And fouls, you forgot fouls, they have added immensely to my enjoyment, fouls & goals, that's what it's about.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> And fouls, you forgot fouls, they have added immensely to my enjoyment, fouls & goals, that's what it's about.



Aye true, there have been some decent scything tackles that the refs have allowed and some others that have resulted in punishment - always good to see a decent hack. And FFS, defenders, if you are going to give away a penalty at least give the opponent a proper hoofing and not a trip!


----------



## PaulB (20 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> True. Most probably. We seemed to have reached the point where the tabloid media decide when the manager should go AND now pick the team. Disastrous, potentially, I fear.


Reached the point? REACHED THE POINT? The worthless southern-based fifth column....sorry, 'fifth estate' took on that burden FIFTY years ago.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

A Costly mistake from Ecuador there. 

IGMC.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2014)

That didn't last long...


----------



## Brandane (21 Jun 2014)

Smug smiley time; but you were warned away back in December .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm looking forward to the first commentator to say "That's a Costly miss" when Honduras are playing...





AndyRM said:


> A Costly mistake from Ecuador there.
> 
> IGMC.


----------



## Brandane (21 Jun 2014)

What is all this talk on the various media outlets about this being the first time England haven't made it past the group stages since 1958? Are they conveniently forgetting that they failed to qualify at all for the world cup finals tournament in 1974 and 1978?


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> What is all this talk on the various media outlets about this being the first time England haven't made it past the group stages since 1958? Are they conveniently forgetting that they failed to qualify at all for the world cup finals tournament in 1974 and 1978?


No, but not qualifying for the tournament means you're not even in the group stages. And for those who think there's hope for the future, get this;

_*At the 2013 under 20 World Cup England finished bottom of their group behind Egypt, Chile and Iraq.*_


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> What is all this talk on the various media outlets about this being the first time England haven't made it past the group stages since 1958? Are they conveniently forgetting that they failed to qualify at all for the world cup finals tournament in 1974 and 1978?



And 1994.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> What is all this talk on the various media outlets about this being the first time England haven't made it past the group stages since 1958? Are they conveniently forgetting that they failed to qualify at all for the world cup finals tournament in 1974 and 1978?



They only qualified as hosts in 66 and as winners in 70.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Back in 1950, Scotland didn't bother turning up despite qualifying. Mind you there were a lot of teams that qualified in 1950 that didnae turn up. And England still got knocked out in the group stage...


----------



## Donger (21 Jun 2014)

I nearly swallowed my tongue last night when Carlos Costly scored fro Honduras. The useless twonk never came remotely close to scoring for us (Birmingham) in 12 attempts. Then, strangely, I got really drawn into the game, more than any other except for the England games, and I ended up watching the whole thing until 00:30. Absolutely loved the attitude of both sets of fans - genuine naive wonderment at even being at a World Cup, and they sang their hearts out for their teams. Genuine tears of joy from Ecuador fans at the end. Wonderful stuff. To me, that's why I love football. 

It's been a great World Cup so far (despite England's results).*The best thing? No f**king vuvuzelas* to drown out the songs and the humour from the stands. Love the chants of "Oooooooooooh ......*Burro !*" from the Mexicans every time the goalies take a big donkey kick, and it's always nice to hear the different singing. In South Africa it all just sounded like a couple of dozen mopeds being joy-ridden round in endless circles. As a result, I really don't remember _anything_ else from that World Cup except for the final. It's the people who make the event.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jun 2014)

Is it time for a team GB in international football? England and Scotland have won nothing on their own (ignoring the dodgy 66 result which is the exception that proves the rule) whereas together, these two nations created the largest Empire the world has ever seen.


----------



## Donger (21 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Is it time for a team GB in international football? England and Scotland have won nothing on their own (ignoring the dodgy 66 result which is the exception that proves the rule) whereas together, these two nations created the largest Empire the world has ever seen.


 Aren't you forgetting the upcoming vote? Might just be England, Wales & Northern Ireland........Still, that Bale chap might merit a place.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Is it time for a team GB in international football? England and Scotland have won nothing on their own (ignoring the dodgy 66 result which is the exception that proves the rule) whereas together, these two nations created the largest Empire the world has ever seen.


FIFA have been trying to get Great Britain to field a national side for years and give up on four separate teams. We are the only country allowed to enter four regions into international tournaments and club sides from each region into club competitions. We only get away with it through historical precedent, ie the Football Associations of England, Scotland. Wales and NI are older than both FIFA and UEFA.

It would make sense for us too with a bigger pool of available players, but of course too many blazered non-entities from each association would have their snouts removed from the trough so it is unlikely to happen.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Is it time for a team GB in international football? England and Scotland have won nothing on their own (ignoring the dodgy 66 result which is the exception that proves the rule) whereas together, these two nations created the largest Empire the world has ever seen.



If marmion says yes we can all get behind it. So no then. Not a chance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If marmion says yes we can all get behind it. So no then. Not a chance.



which is the correct answer


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> It would be better if Scotland were there (obviously) but I have come to accept that I'll maybe never see that again - unless Mr Strachan has other ideas!



Marmy! Not even the powers that be would be able to swing it to get Scotland to the World Cup.


----------



## User482 (21 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Is it time for a team GB in international football? England and Scotland have won nothing on their own (ignoring the dodgy 66 result which is the exception that proves the rule) whereas together, these two nations created the largest Empire the world has ever seen.


there aren't any Scottish players worth a place in a combined team.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2014)

It's the first chance I've had to watch Iran. They're looking pretty solid against Argentina.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

I'm shouting for Iran <I'd best not let anyone in the Politics sub-forum know or they'll be trying to have me thrown out of the country>


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jun 2014)

User482 said:


> there aren't any Scottish players worth a place in a combined team.


Not too many English players either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm shouting for Iran <I'd best not let anyone in the Politics sub-forum know or they'll be trying to have me thrown out of the country>


Me too. It's not just an underdog thing, they're worth the support.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm shouting for Iran <I'd best not let anyone in the Politics sub-forum know or they'll be trying to have me thrown out of the country>



Just as long as you keep out of England! 

You're welcome to Norway any time!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Me too. It's not just an underdog thing, they're worth the support.



They deffo are.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2014)

Messi! Who else? 

Heartbreaking for Iran, though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Stunning goal from Messi, Iran must be gutted after their display to not get something out of the game.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

This World Cup just gets better and better!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

KLOSE! Get in there you old legend!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

A proper strikers goal.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jun 2014)

What a World Cup so far!

Even though the entertainment is due a lot to the fact that the standard isn't particularly high, all teams so far have exhibited some serious flaws. It's rather like watching a tournament involving Championship sides, flashes of individual brilliance aside.

That isn't a complaint, just an observation.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jun 2014)

That second half of the Germany-Ghana game was one of the most entertaining halves of football I've seen. I'm pleased for Klose of course, but I really wanted Ghana to pull off a famous victory. Their loss agains the USA looks even worse now. They are just going to have to win their last game...


----------



## User482 (21 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not too many English players either.


Mostly Wales and NI then?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That second half of the Germany-Ghana game was one of the most entertaining halves of football I've seen. I'm pleased for Klose of course, but I really wanted Ghana to pull off a famous victory. Their loss agains the USA looks even worse now. They are just going to have to win their last game...


Or the USA beating Ghana shows what an improved side they are.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2014)

User482 said:


> there aren't any Scottish players worth a place in a combined team.



Utter, utter pish.


----------



## brodiej (22 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Utter, utter pish.



Here's a link to the last Scotland squad

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/27383284

Do you think any of these would have started in a GB squad in Brazil?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2014)

brodiej said:


> Here's a link to the last Scotland squad
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/27383284
> 
> Do you think any of these would have started in a GB squad in Brazil?



Anya and Robertson for sure. Naismith and Mulgrew almost definitely. Brown too, assuming he had been programmed to kill, which he usually has been. McGregor on the bench.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2014)

For good measure I'd have Bryson involved as well. Ryan Gauld too, perhaps.


----------



## brodiej (22 Jun 2014)

Are you sure you're not letting your heart rule your head?

Personally I think Ramsey and Bale from Wales would walk straight into the team but the rest would be English


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> What is all this talk on the various media outlets about this being the first time England haven't made it past the group stages since 1958? Are they conveniently forgetting that they failed to qualify at all for the world cup finals tournament in 1974 and 1978?


And "94"


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2014)

brodiej said:


> Are you sure you're not letting your heart rule your head?
> 
> Personally I think Ramsey and Bale from Wales would walk straight into the team but the rest would be English




Yup, and I could ask you the same question.

Ramsey and Bale for sure by the way.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Or the USA beating Ghana shows what an improved side they are.



They were very poor, sometimes you just get what you don't deserve. They can only play better though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2014)

brodiej said:


> Are you sure you're not letting your heart rule your head?
> 
> Personally I think Ramsey and Bale from Wales would walk straight into the team but the rest would be English


And it doesn't take more than a couple of quality players to vastly improve a team. Look at the difference Suarez makes to Uruguay or Balotelli to Italy, England would probably have qualified if those two hadn't been there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jun 2014)

The same difference that Giggs might have made... any side in the world would welcome Bale, and he's also done the right thing, that so few top English players do, which is to go overseas where he'll improve as he gets older as opposed to sticking with the EPL and failing to meet his early promise (e.g. Rooney).


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The same difference that Giggs might have made... any side in the world would welcome Bale, and he's also done the right thing, that so few top English players do, which is to go overseas where he'll improve as he gets older as opposed to sticking with the EPL and failing to meet his early promise (e.g. Rooney).


The only two nations at this tournament with squads drawn exclusively from their own domestic leagues are England and Russia. England are out (For those who didn't know ) and Russia are not going to set the competition ablaze.


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2014)

Wanted: new England football manager. Salary: 3.5M per year and all expenses paid. Pay guaranteed regardless of results.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2014)

Cracking display from Algeria, they have completely dominated from the off. They are making S Korea look like Scotland under Levein with his 4-6-0 formation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2014)

It's starting to look cruelly one-sided.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2014)

Which is strange as SK are usually a very handy team.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Which is strange as SK are usually a very handy team.



Yes, they don't seem to at the races as it were.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2014)

A South Korea comeback?

Such a beautiful looking stadium


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2014)

Perhaps not


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Perhaps not


perhaps yes!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2014)

Gordon Strachan got it right when he said at HT that one great game just flows into the next, I'm having difficulty remembering which game is which as there have been so many great matches.


----------



## PaulB (22 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> The only two nations at this tournament with squads drawn exclusively from their own domestic leagues are England and Russia. England are out (For those who didn't know ) and Russia are not going to set the competition ablaze.


You do know that England is not a nation, don't you? Like me, you do not possess an English passport and cannot vote for an English parliament and try and declare yourself 'English' when registering your details to purchase something on the internet.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2014)

PaulB said:


> You do know that England is not a nation, don't you? Like me, you do not possess an English passport and cannot vote for an English parliament and try and declare yourself 'English' when registering your details to purchase something on the internet.


As I pointed that out a few posts ago it is a region.

The reference to Nations in the post you quote is a slip of the tongue, probably age related.


----------



## User482 (22 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Utter, utter pish.


back in the real world, the only purpose of the Scottish team is to make England look good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2014)

PaulB said:


> You do know that England is not a nation, don't you? Like me, you do not possess an English passport and cannot vote for an English parliament and try and declare yourself 'English' when registering your details to purchase something on the internet.




Wow picky or what!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2014)

Last kick of the match Portugal equalise against the yanks!


----------



## Piemaster (23 Jun 2014)

There's 3 Portugese guys on this boat. It's a mixture of relief and a couple of " Would have been better if they'd lost" to get it over with. Unlike England they are mostly blaming the manager, wrong tactics and players.
USA looked well organised and apparently been training as a team for a good while. Co-incidence they have a German manager?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Cracking display from Algeria, they have completely dominated from the off. They are making S Korea look like Scotland under Levein with his 4-6-0 formation.



Algeria have really surprised me. I didn't think they'd get a goal, much less a win! South Korea have lost the plot.

I feel a tiny bit of sympathy for Avril. He wasn't the worst manager we've had recently (Vogts and Burley), we were pretty uninspiring to watch all folk will remember about his tenure was that 4-6-0 formation.

Should be some good games tonight. All to play for in group A and the battle for top spot in Group B. I'm glad that the Group B games are first. I would have suspected a cynical affair if their opponents were known. Though the same is true the other way round I suppose.


----------



## PaulB (23 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wow picky or what!


And Accrington Stanley were NOT founder members of the Football League. Now that's NOT picky!


----------



## MarkF (23 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> They were very poor, sometimes you just get what you don't deserve. They can only play better though.



Wow! The opposite last night, very good and didn't get what they deserved. I was very impressed with them, far less robotic and methodical than their previous WC appearances. I'd say they are better than England now and at this rate of progress they'll be aiming to win a WC soon not just take part.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Jun 2014)

Now that's just mean...


----------



## gavroche (23 Jun 2014)

I am very happy with my French team, 8 goals in two games, good so far. I know it wont last but so far so good.


----------



## craigwend (23 Jun 2014)

apparently I now support  1904


----------



## Piemaster (23 Jun 2014)

craigwend said:


> apparently I now support  1904


 CTWD campaign goes marching on then .


----------



## Doseone (23 Jun 2014)

Neymar is class.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> Neymar is class.


Much though it pains me to agree with anybody, I'd agree with that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jun 2014)

What a game, it's alternating between world class and Hackney Marshes.

Cameroon should be down to ten, just as he went out of shot earlier on Neymar got clobbered by a Cameroon defender long after he'd played the ball.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2014)

England gone Croatia gone,who is there left to support?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2014)

No 3rd "11pm game" 
What am I gonna do?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2014)

PaulB said:


> And Accrington Stanley were NOT founder members of the Football League. Now that's NOT picky!



I think i've explained this to you before(!) Accrington FC were founder members then through other name changes went on to become Accrington Stanley. If Accrington FC and Accrington Stanley had been rivals i'd accept your argument.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> No 3rd "11pm game"
> What am I gonna do?




Likewise! Us night owls will miss those 11pm kick offs!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jun 2014)

What were you doing watching the Brazil game? The Mexico-Croatia one was the one that mattered, and you missed something if you didn't see that game... I love this Mexico side.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> No 3rd "11pm game"
> What am I gonna do?


I know ... how to fill that hour before Babestation begins?


----------



## Haitch (23 Jun 2014)

Brazil in white shorts. WTF!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What were you doing watching the Brazil game? The Mexico-Croatia one was the one that mattered, and you missed something if you didn't see that game... I love this Mexico side.



The Mexico game was the "obvious" choice for me tonight.
But what about tomorrow? Costa Rica giving England a sound thrashing or Italy and Uruguay fighting it out for qualifying?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2014)

Alan H said:


> Brazil in white shorts. WTF!



Germany wearing white shorts as well. Highly unusual!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> The Mexico game was the "obvious" choice for me tonight.
> But what about tomorrow? Costa Rica giving England a sound thrashing or Italy and Uruguay fighting it out for qualifying?


Surely for those north of the border watching England take a pasting is likely to get the vote!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Surely for those north of the border watching England take a pasting is likely to get the vote!



We've already had 2 games of that tho


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2014)

What do you reckon of Scotchland's new kit? 
http://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/adidas-scotland-2014-home-long-sleeve-shirt/032906/
It's a sombre near black looking affair,probably to mourn the fact that they never qualify for anything these days!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you reckon of Scotchland's new kit?



I quite like it, and I also like the "away" kit as well, as modelled by the Uruguayan fans earlier in the tournament


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2014)

Long sleeved football tops are an abomination. Quite like the red piping (which was tartan in early mockups and total overkill) and I'm glad they seem to have ditched the weird 'impressions' that have been incorporated recently. The pinstripe is a nice detail, as is the silver badge.

£57 is pushing it a bit steep though. Still, at least some thought has gone into the design and we're not being asked to shell out £90 for a white v neck t-shirt with a crest and a swoosh on it...


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I quite like it, and I also like the "away" kit as well, as modelled by the Uruguayan fans earlier in the tournament



Love the fact that Scotchland actually have an away kit! When do they play away apart from the qualifiers!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Love the fact that Scotchland actually have an away kit! When do they play away apart from the qualifiers!



It's a fans jersey to be worn at England games when mixing with other teams, and only for that reason.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's a fans jersey to be worn at England games when mixing with other teams, and only for that reason.



Ah! so now i know! Scotchland have resigned themselves to supporting England's opponents rather than supporting Scotchland!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2014)

craigwend said:


> apparently I now support  1904



I've just read this described as a 'modern' approach. A poorly kerned date and a clip art looking tiger is hardly modern.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ah! so now i know! Scotchland have resigned themselves to supporting England's opponents rather than supporting Scotchland!


----------



## PaulB (24 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think i've explained this to you before(!) Accrington FC were founder members then through other name changes went on to become Accrington Stanley. If Accrington FC and Accrington Stanley had been rivals i'd accept your argument.


Yes, but you were wrong then as well. This is one of those trick questions people can catch you out on. Accrington FC were founder members of the Football League. Accrington Stanley were not founder members of the football league as they didn't even exist until two years after the league had been formed. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accrington_Stanley


----------



## MarkF (24 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> £57 is pushing it a bit steep though. Still, at least some thought has gone into the design and we're not being asked to shell out £90 for a white v neck t-shirt with a crest and a swoosh on it...



Or £13 from amateur kit suppliers & stick on yer own badge. Ok, no red neck detailing, but did that and the badge hike it £43? Wonder if the market has gone for £60 £10 shirts? I'd like to know how many England sold this WC.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> The Mexico game was the "obvious" choice for me tonight.
> But what about tomorrow? Costa Rica giving England a sound thrashing or Italy and Uruguay fighting it out for qualifying?


Italy is my third team behind Eire and England so I'll be rooting for them tonight. England v Costa Rica is now no more than a friendly.

As for Brazil wearing white shorts, they often do when the other side has an all dark kit.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> As for Brazil wearing white shorts, they often do when the other side has an all dark kit.



FIFA and TV cash are the reason for the kit abominations in this WC.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> Neymar is class.



He can be class all he likes, he's still a daffodil as far as Scotland fans are concerned. After the friendly game at the Emirates he accused the Scotland fans of racism and throwing at a banana at him. When it was subsequently discovered that the banana was thrown by a German in an area reserved for Brazil fans, he refused to apologise to Scottish fans.

So fark him. Every tackle that goes in wiping him out gets a cheer from this corner.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> We've already had 2 games of that tho


From a nation that still goes on about Bannockburn 700 years ago I'm sure you'll manage to enjoy somebody else beating the English .... again!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> He can be class all he likes, he's still a **** as far as Scotland fans are concerned. After the friendly game at the Emirates he accused the Scotland fans of racism and throwing at a banana at him. When it was subsequently discovered that the banana was thrown by a German in an area reserved for Brazil fans, he refused to apologise to Scottish fans.
> 
> So **** him. Every tackle that goes in wiping him out gets a cheer from this corner.


And they say the Scotch aren't bitter?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2014)

From what I remember, Neymar didn't single out any particular set of fans, rather he was (rightly) lamenting the pockets of racism which still exist within certain groups of supporters. At the time the nationality of the fan in question wasn't known so I suppose you could take it that he was accusing Scots, though that's not my view. Sadly, our FA took it that he was and demanded a formal apology, which was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Doseone (24 Jun 2014)

Pffft. Played 3, won 0.

The biggest baile on earth is happening and we have to go home just as it's getting started.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> Pffft. Played 3, won 0.
> 
> The biggest baile on earth is happening and we have to go home just as it's getting started.


I'm sure the tournament will be better without us. That last game was soporific at best


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2014)

Premier league season's not far away now.....


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)

Will FIFA do anything about Suarez?


----------



## cisamcgu (24 Jun 2014)

Just before he did his biting bit, there was an advert on one of the hoardings saying something like "Make use of your mouth"


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

Well at least he's more likely to stay at Liverpool now


----------



## cisamcgu (24 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> Well at least he's more likely to stay at Liverpool now




why ? Doesn't he "hunger" to go elsewhere ?


----------



## Doseone (24 Jun 2014)

He really is a horrible little sh!t. Just can't help himself.


----------



## Piemaster (24 Jun 2014)

England have achieved one thing anyway. Absolutely the dullest game this WC


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)

First game of an unbeaten run imo.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)

<giggle>


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> First game of an unbeaten run imo.


An unbeaten run of two then. Apparently we have a friendly that we might draw, then we play the mighty Switzerland in a Euro Qualifier


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Will FIFA do anything about Suarez?



They should ban the F*****G C**T until his teeth fall out naturally!

But they won't: they'll just turn a blind eye. F*****G cowards


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> They should ban the F*****G C**T until his teeth fall out naturally!
> 
> But they won't: they'll just turn a blind eye. F*****G cowards


Now then dayvo! Put yer teeth back in!


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2014)

I heard sponsor are clamouring for Suarez new Liverpool kit, if he gets to play next year, Monster Munch lead sponsor..


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2014)

Joking aside, wow, simply wow the mans is un-hinged should get a long, long world wide football ban. Can't deny this


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3147116, member: 30090"]He'll want to swab that with alcohol.[/QUOTE]
I would want a rabies jab and be checked for the Zombie virus.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> They should ban the F*****G C**T until his teeth fall out naturally!
> 
> But they won't: they'll just turn a blind eye. F*****G cowards


Not a Liverpool fan then  

Agree though, that should be this and next world cup over for him.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


>


I bet Chelsea are the first with a bid for him


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I bet Chelsea are the first with a bid for him




I hear he's off to Bayern Munich.... he'd like a shoulder of Lahm...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm sure the tournament will be better without us. That last game was soporific at best



I watched the first half of the Italy/Uruguay game and then switched over. I'm not sure at what point I fell asleep but my wife had to wake me up to tell me to go walk the dogs. 

In a tournament of exciting matches the Costa Rica/England game was duller than the dullest thing - I saw the manger interviewed afterwards and he seemed to be upbeat about how they played; get rid of him now!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

On a serious note, do FIFA actually have the authority to ban a player other than from their competitions unless it's for drug use?


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3147133, member: 30090"] a long time off the pitch which is a shame because he is an excellent player[/QUOTE]Still Lambert and Sturridge should be ok.. On a less of a wind up note. I like watching him play, he has a boyish enthusiasm about him, he loves playing Football and it shows. Honestly I would much rather a right hand swing to chops, but biting 4 times now? Something not right mentally about, plus add the racist stuff makes for a pretty unpleasant indivdual.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)

That's Sturridge lost the Subway gig. Everyone saw Suarez biting into a Hearty Italian.


----------



## gavgav (24 Jun 2014)

Lost for words on Suarez. As a Liverpool fan especially. He's got something seriously wrong with him. As for England........zzzzzzzzzzzz and I fell asleep in the 1st half!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3147167, member: 30090"]I think they can. IIRC Cantona was banned by the FA and then FIFA stepped in and made it a worldwide ban. Dunno, I'd be surprised if they could not.[/QUOTE]
It's confusing though. The links between FIFA, UEFA and the FA aren't particularly transparent.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2014)

If the ref dealt with the incident FIFA can do nothing. If he missed it they can impose a retrospective punishment.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2014)

I think the refs report will say that it was dealt with. At the end of the day I don't think FIFA have the balls to exclude one of the few players left with the ability to set their tournament alight.

This is the organisation that called evidence of corruption 'racist'


----------



## Doseone (24 Jun 2014)

BBC just said FIFA can deal with it retrospectively - Torsten Frings was precedent in 2006


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)

The ref's report will say he never saw the incident, it can't possibly say anything else. That will then enable FIFA to act and take the moral high ground after months of controversy.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)

I suppose Chielleni does sound like a pasta dish


----------



## Doseone (24 Jun 2014)

I think Chiellini was incredibly restrained on the pitch after the incident. I really hope he paid a visit to the Uruguay dressing room after the match and beat seven bells of shoot into the cheating little rat faced rascist.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> I think Chiellini was incredibly restrained on the pitch after the incident. I really hope he paid a visit to the Uruguay dressing room after the match and beat seven bells of **** into the cheating little rat faced rascist.



Nah, he's Italian. He'd wait until no-one was looking, get him from behind then run away very fastly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> The ref's report will say he never saw the incident, it can't possibly say anything else. That will then enable FIFA to act and take the moral high ground after months of controversy.


BBC website says:
"We are awaiting the official match reports and will gather all the necessary elements in order to evaluate the matter," a spokeswoman told BBC Sport. 


The disciplinary committee of world football's governing is responsible for "sanctioning serious infringements which have escaped the match ofﬁcials' attention". 


Any suspension could range from "up to three matches or for up to two months".


----------



## Doseone (24 Jun 2014)

On the plus side today I thought Foster looked solid in goal.


----------



## Yellow Fang (24 Jun 2014)

Probably the most depressing game of the three for me. The new lot don't really look any better than the old lot at their age. Sturridge is no Lineker. Who else even got a sniff? A 0-0 draw against a side not playing full throttle is no great encouragement for the future.


----------



## Inertia (24 Jun 2014)

Sometimes you have to hit rock bottom before you work your way up, I think its the only way things will change, even then its only 50/50 with our useless FA.

Suarez....its not just a case of being a nasty person, something seriously not right in his head to do that, again...and again.


----------



## craigwend (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


>


Keep 'em coming, Ian. You still haven't topped the shoulder of Lahm one yet!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## Crackle (24 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


>


I actually want one of them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> I actually want one of them.


Bud's really not worth it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> I actually want one of them.



A Budweiser, are you insane?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bud's really not worth it.



Curse you!


----------



## Crackle (24 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Curse you!


 Bite him.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2014)




----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)

tops them all ^^^^


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2014)

Great atmosphere at the Colombia game, and great performance.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Great atmosphere at the Colombia game, and great performance.




Yup, watching the wrong game

edit: penalty to Greece..this will change things

edit: scored - Greece snatch the knockout place in the 92nd minute


----------



## craigwend (24 Jun 2014)

rare school photo ...


----------



## Doseone (24 Jun 2014)

Pacman anybody?


----------



## Brandane (24 Jun 2014)

Samaras fools the ref; again . Cheating big Greek fairy who appears to have balance problems; as seen in the SPL on a regular basis.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2014)

England were unlucky as both Italy and Uruguay put in their only good performances against them! Balotelli and Suarez were mediocre in their other matches.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jun 2014)

I've watched the Suarez incident a few times and i can't see how a human could bite someone in a split second,which is all it was when he made contact with the Italian player. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28006496 A viper or a Jack Russell yes,but surely a human doesn't have such speed and the teeth to do it?!


----------



## Piemaster (25 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE="Accy cyclist, post: 3147562, member: 21759" A viper or a Jack Russell yes,but surely a human doesn't have such speed and the teeth to do it?![/QUOTE]

He's been practicing to improve his technique.


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2014)

Suarez is demented (or the team chef needs to feed him better)! FIFA investigating, Liverpool considering his future. Most civilised human beings stop biting others by about the age of three. If they ever start.


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jun 2014)

Suarez as a boy...


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jun 2014)

Suarez cleared for the next round...


----------



## vernon (25 Jun 2014)

In Suarez's defence, Chiellini was fair game - he had a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## MarkF (25 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> Samaras fools the ref; again . Cheating big Greek fairy who appears to have balance problems; as seen in the SPL on a regular basis.



Were you listening on the radio or summat? His swinging (to shoot) leg was clearly taken and it was clear penalty, ref had no doubts and the IV's knew too.


----------



## MarkF (25 Jun 2014)

Suarez incident? It was great, admit it, it was. Fans like goals and controversy and this nutcase provides both, who'd want to remove him from view, really?  It's sad that with the PFA (rehabilitation) award and RM & Barca both wanting to buy him, that he should throw it all away. Lengthy ban and enforced treatment for me, but not too long a ban, nobody was greatly injured and I'd miss him.


----------



## MarkF (25 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> England were unlucky as both Italy and Uruguay put in their only good performances against them! Balotelli and Suarez were mediocre in their other matches.



It puts Englands "unlucky" 1-2 defeat after a "good" performance against "top level", "competition experienced" and "know how to win", opposition, into perspective.


----------



## Brandane (25 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Were you listening on the radio or summat? His swinging (to shoot) leg was clearly taken and it was clear penalty, ref had no doubts and the IV's knew too.


If there was any contact between the players, it was minimal (and not a foul). What causes him to fall over is his own foot kicking the ground, and then a DIVE.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Suarez as a boy...
> 
> View attachment 48580



That's a TNM to @craigwend


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Suarez incident? It was great, admit it, it was. Fans like goals and controversy and this nutcase provides both, who'd want to remove him from view, really?  It's sad that with the PFA (rehabilitation) award and RM & Barca both wanting to buy him, that he should throw it all away. Lengthy ban and enforced treatment for me, but not too long a ban, nobody was greatly injured and I'd miss him.


 
Loved the sanctimonious crap from Shearer, Savage and the other one - top entertainment!


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2014)

Could have got 175/1 with Betsafe for Suarez biting someone!


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Loved the sanctimonious crap from Shearer, Savage and the other one - top entertainment!


I've found the commentators laughable so far. Last night in the England game, Luke Shaw was all over a CRC player, pulling his shirt etc in the box. Commentators said "Fantastic play by Shaw and he's got a goal kick'". If it had been the other end of the pitch, the calls for a penalty would have been deafening


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)




----------



## MarkF (25 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> If there was any contact between the players, it was minimal (and not a foul). What causes him to fall over is his own foot kicking the ground, and then a DIVE.




The vid is confirmation of what I said previously, he's clearly fouled in the box, it's the defender's foul that causes Samaras to kick the ground. Why would you think he'd rather kick the ground than the round thing?


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)

Agreed @MarkF. Post ground kick he flings himself rather theatrically to the ground, but it's a definite penalty.

@Brandane - who is your Scottish team? Has Samaras wronged them in some way?


----------



## Brandane (25 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> @Brandane - who is your Scottish team? Has Samaras wronged them in some way?


When it comes to the Old Firm, I am a sitter on the fence, if that's what you mean . I don't like either of them! Samaras has a history of having difficulty staying on his feet whenever an opponent comes near him in the penalty area. He goes down easier than a one legged man at an arse kicking contest.


----------



## Brandane (25 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Why would you think he'd rather kick the ground than the round thing?


Perhaps because he didn't have enough confidence in his ability to score from there, so decides to cheat and goes to ground in the hope of having a better chance of scoring from the penalty spot.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> When it comes to the Old Firm, I am a sitter on the fence, if that's what you mean . I don't like either of them! Samaras has a history of having difficulty staying on his feet whenever an opponent comes near him in the penalty area. He goes down easier than a one legged man at an arse kicking contest.



I see where you're coming from. It feels a bit weird defending the guy to be honest, but I see him as quicker and more skilful than most SPL players so the late/mis-timed challenge is inevitable. How much contact folk actually make with him is debatable, but you'd be hard pressed to find a forward who doesn't go down when they're breathed on.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2014)

England are arriving home today to a tickertape parade and a hero's welcome.

They're landing at Glasgow airport.


----------



## brodiej (25 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Suarez incident? It was great, admit it, it was. Fans like goals and controversy and this nutcase provides both, who'd want to remove him from view, really?  It's sad that with the PFA (rehabilitation) award and RM & Barca both wanting to buy him, that he should throw it all away. Lengthy ban and enforced treatment for me, but not too long a ban, nobody was greatly injured and I'd miss him.



I sort of agree about the bite - the studio summarisers do get all sanctimonious when this sort of thing happens

What is irritating me, however, is his and his teammates tedious whinging and blaming the press and even Chiellini

Liverpool, the FA, his teammates and the press that gave him football writes player of the year have all given him 2nd and 3rd chances while
he's done nothing but complained of being persecuted and picked on
Even after knockinh England out he couldn't resist an unnecessary dig at the press.

As far as I'm concerned he's very good to watch, but the whole baggage that comes with him means I'd be happy for him to be chucked out of the world cup and longer - I wouldn't miss him at all


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2014)

According to bits of the BBC website, there is still confusion over whether or not a FIFA ban for Suarez can extend into club football. One commentator even claims his price tag will rise if Barca or Real feel he will be available for more domestic games due to an international ban.,


----------



## simon.r (25 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Loved the sanctimonious crap from Shearer, Savage and the other one - top entertainment!



Yeah, 'cos Shearer would never do anything bad would he?:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=kp&v=LPp0teYYi70

(33 seconds)


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2014)




----------



## accountantpete (25 Jun 2014)

I liked this one


----------



## MarkF (25 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> Perhaps because he didn't have enough confidence in his ability to score from there, so decides to cheat and goes to ground in the hope of having a better chance of scoring from the penalty spot.



But he doesn't cheat, he's clearly fouled, he'd have been be a fool to try to stay upright, proven by the ref's rapid decision.

I am sure, deep down, most enjoyed Suarez's act, I have seen no negative comments about Balotelli's ninja assault and that had, potentially, far worse consequences. I watched Bradford and endured an absolutely dismal game of hoofball and a 1-2 home defeat. It was only after the final whistle blew that I got my money's worth and fondly remember it as a good game.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)

simon.r said:


> Yeah, 'cos Shearer would never do anything bad would he?:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=kp&v=LPp0teYYi70
> 
> (33 seconds)



Can't believe that. What's Lennon thinking trying to headbutt Shearer's foot? Could have caused real damage!


----------



## Inertia (25 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Can't believe that. What's Lennon thinking trying to headbutt Shearer's foot? Could have caused real damage!


Probably trying to get the then England captain into trouble, good job the FA saw through his act and he didnt miss any England games. Nice that he also stood as a witness for Saint Shearer. Now that's sportmanship, or something


----------



## albion (25 Jun 2014)

brodiej said:


> ...means I'd be happy for him to be chucked out of the world cup and longer - I wouldn't miss him at all


So is he. 

I very much think it was pre-meditated to get a ban. I bet he is cursing that goal though.
I do wonder if is close friends with Tevez, in a way a want away player too.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)

albion said:


> So is he.
> 
> I very much think it was pre-meditated to get a ban. I bet he is cursing that goal though.
> I do wonder if is close friends with Tevez, in a way a want away player too.



Are you seriously suggesting that he thought biting someone would be the best way to engineer a move away from Liverpool?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2014)

It is a great shame that a player with such genius footballing ability has to resort to things like that. He's obviously a very flawed individual. Similar in ways to Maradona, Gascoine, Best etc


----------



## albion (25 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that he thought biting someone would be the best way to engineer a move away from Liverpool?



I'm not quite sure what he wanted. He now gets another long break, likely getting to fly home during the Internationals.
There is no evidence al all of provocation in both. Where there is a will there is a way, but whatever the will is for, we might not ever know.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)

You are more likely to be bitten by Luis Suarez than by a shark.

http://www.newstatesman.com/future-...-be-bitten-luiz-suarez-1-2000-shark-1-3700000


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2014)

I missed the incident live as I was channel hopping between that and the England game but this footage dispels any defence of Suarez that contact was accidental.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...iting-attack-on-Italys-Giorgio-Chiellini.html

Though I'm not entirely without sympathy for Suarez. Strikers lead a tough life, playing with their backs to defenders who are not slow with sly kicks and digs and quite skilled at the "Late" tackle and Chiellini is not the most delicate flower in the bunch, he likes to leave his mark from time to time.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Though I'm not entirely without sympathy for Suarez. Strikers lead a tough life, playing with their backs to defenders who are not slow with sly kicks and digs and quite skilled at the "Late" tackle and Chiellini is not the most delicate flower in the bunch, he likes to leave his mark from time to time.



That is fair and true, but to respond by biting really isn't on.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> That is fair and true, but to respond by biting really isn't on.


Aye, it's a bit girlie isn't it?

Not that any of the girls on this forum would do such a thing of course, though I wouldn't turn my back on The Claud if I'd just raked my studs down her shin and caught her one in the eye with a trailing elbow.


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Though I'm not entirely without sympathy for Suarez. Strikers lead a tough life, playing with their backs to defenders who are not slow with sly kicks and digs and quite skilled at the "Late" tackle and Chiellini is not the most delicate flower in the bunch, he likes to leave his mark from time to time.



They do get paid rather well for putting themselves in "harms way"....compared to others in "risky professions"..I have no sympathy, he's a nutcase!

Now Messi on the other hand seems like a thoroughly pleasant unassuming chap and is extraordinarily good at what he does! And not a nasty tacky tattoo in sight! He even got cleared of the tax fraud allegations


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2014)

Topical -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/matt/


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2014)




----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2014)

If you say so. I liked the sentiment rather than the execution (so to speak)


----------



## MarkF (25 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Now Messi on the other hand seems like a thoroughly pleasant unassuming chap and is extraordinarily good at what he does! And not a nasty tacky tattoo in sight!



He's on his way though.........


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2014)

He's got one of his mums face on his back...


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> He's got one of his mums face on his back...


Chiellini has a tattoo of Saurez's face on _his_ back...


----------



## stephec (25 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Aye, it's a bit girlie isn't it?
> 
> Not that any of the girls on this forum would do such a thing of course, though I wouldn't turn my back on The Claud if I'd just raked my studs down her shin and caught her one in the eye with a trailing elbow.


I can think of a few others I'd be wary of for far less than that.


----------



## stephec (25 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Aye, it's a bit girlie isn't it?
> 
> Not that any of the girls on this forum would do such a thing of course, though I wouldn't turn my back on The Claud if I'd just raked my studs down her shin and caught her one in the eye with a trailing elbow.


I can think of a few others I'd be wary of for far less than that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jun 2014)

On a more positive not, the Nigeria-Argentina game, which both teams could have played to a 0-0 draw and progressed, turned out to be a right cracker with superb performances from Argentina's Messi and Nigeria's Musa, both with 2 goals. Argentina deserved to win it though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> He's got one of his mums face on his back...



I won't ask how you know that.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Jun 2014)

Suarez, my take on it, like it or not.

The Guy is a buck toothed Chimp with a serious attitude problem.

His intellect is too low to recognise this & no amount of counselling & caring/sharing sessions will ever resolve the chemical imbalance in his largely vacant cranium.

Like others who have come from shanty towns & the like, with poor family leadership & vacuous morally bankrupt social networks that hinder any real chance of worthwhile social integration, to then be cast as some sort of demigod & handed tens of millions per year for playing a sport is not going to help educate the guy to become a better person, just make him financially richer & devoid of self control.

There are times I feel that you have to fight fire with fire & bring it all down to a base level that the offender understands.

In this case I say (& I only speak for myself) give the headbanger a 20 match domestic football & 2 World Cup ban, inc the one being played.

Make the guy worthless in football for over half of next season & useless to Uruguay.

Why ?

Bitterness because he helped knock England out of the World Cup perhaps ?

Because he is a Liverpool player & I am a United fan ?

Or

Because he has disgraced his sport, his club (not mine) & his country three, yes 3 times like this.

Then there is the Patrice Evra incident & his diving tactics & general foul play.

On top of all this, at the point where he should have been sent off, Uruguay were going out of the World Cup.

What happens next, Uruguay win a game that they might not have & adversely affect the group & the Italy squad & fans who are now out.

Fair ?

If it were down to me I would not only ban Suarez but deduct points from Uruguay & they would be out, Italy back in.

Rant over.

Direct all hate mail this way.


----------



## Yellow Fang (26 Jun 2014)

I am amused by the Uruguayan reaction. The Uruguay captain accused the Italian defender of being a snitch. Then they claim the shoulder marks are either an old scar or photo-shopped. Then they accuse the British media of running a vendetta on Suarez. This is curious. I assume this is the BBC world service they are talking about. They're even going on about how Geoff Hurst's second goal in the 1966 world cup final was not over the line. Laughable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> They're even going on about how Geoff Hurst's second goal in the 1966 world cup final was not over the line.



They have a point.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jun 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> They're even going on about how Geoff Hurst's second goal in the 1966 world cup final was not over the line.



Got news for you - every footballing nation on earth still goes on about that "goal".


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2014)

A touch of perspective ......
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...k-value-and-get-some-perspective-9563690.html


----------



## MarkF (26 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> A touch of perspective ......
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...k-value-and-get-some-perspective-9563690.html



Great stuff, that is how I see it too.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> A touch of perspective ......
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...k-value-and-get-some-perspective-9563690.html



There is some half decent thinking in there. Shame it's been padded by total bollocks.


----------



## Yellow Fang (26 Jun 2014)

Must be a worrying time for a Liverpool fan. OTOH they hope this incident will put Real Madrid and Barcelona off buying him, OTOH they worry the FIFA ban might apply to domestic games, OTOH if the ban only applies to international games that might make him even more attractive to Real Madrid and Barcelona. I suppose what they would really like is a ban that applies to all international games plus just enough domestic games to put off other buyers.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> Must be a worrying time for a Liverpool fan. OTOH they hope this incident will put Real Madrid and Barcelona off buying him, OTOH they worry the FIFA ban might apply to domestic games, OTOH if the ban only applies to international games that might make him even more attractive to Real Madrid and Barcelona. I suppose what they would really like is a ban that applies to all international games plus just enough domestic games to put off other buyers.


I think, as a Liverpool fan, we are now largely beyond whatever ban is issued. Suarez's future at Liverpool won't be decided by FIFA, it will be decided by John Henry and Standard Chartered.

Any ban issued in the next few days, unless an extremely lengthy one, will be by the by. What Henry will be thinking when Real or Barca offer €80m is "How long will the next ban be?"


----------



## cd365 (26 Jun 2014)

I personally can't see him being banned for Liverpool games. I might be wrong of course but FIFA haven't got the balls to do that.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> A touch of perspective ......
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...k-value-and-get-some-perspective-9563690.html


"nibbling on a shoulder" -


----------



## accountantpete (26 Jun 2014)

9 matches and 4 month total ban. (so first 9 LFC Premiership matches and 2 CL)


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2014)

I wonder how they'll enforce the 4 month total football ban. What if his neighbours kids boot a ball into his garden?


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I wonder how they'll enforce the 4 month total football ban. What if his neighbours kids boot a ball into his garden?


If he's anything like my dog, it'll be flat within five seconds.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2014)

I should add my dog punctured a ball signed by Benitez, Louis hasn't done anything that heinous, he only bit an Italian. leave Louis, leave!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2014)

I agree with the ban but I also have a lot of sympathy for Suarez as a person and I can see why he inspires such lunatic conspiratorial defence from his fellow Uruguayans. This superb article, written before the World Cup but even more telling in light of what happened, really tells you what you need to know: http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...nner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player

Summary, for those who don't have the time to read it (although you really should): He's the kind of footballer it is impossible to imagine these days in Britain: a dirt-poor kid who did _everything_ he could to be as good a footballer as he could and he did it all for the hope of escape offered by love and family - but he has serious flaws, not the least of which is the rage that seems to take him over at certain moments and unfortunately the intensity and pressure of professional sport is exactly the kind of setting in which those demons are likely to be unleashed.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jun 2014)

£66,000 fine. Three days wages.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2014)

Was it Shearer calling for the longest possible ban?


----------



## Alun (26 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> I should add my dog punctured a ball signed by Benitez, Louis hasn't done anything that heinous, *he only bit an Italian. *leave Louis, leave!


 He's bitten a Dutchman and a Serb and an Italian so far!


----------



## Alun (26 Jun 2014)

accountantpete said:


> 9 matches and 4 month total ban. (so first 9 LFC Premiership matches and 2 CL)


He was banned for 7 matches for biting Bakkal, 10 for biting Ivanovic, are you suggesting than 11 matches is appropriate for a 3rd offence? What would you envisage for a 4th bite?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I agree with the ban but I also have a lot of sympathy for Suarez as a person and I can see why he inspires such lunatic conspiratorial defence from his fellow Uruguayans. This superb article, written before the World Cup but even more telling in light of what happened, really tells you what you need to know: http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...nner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player
> 
> Summary, for those who don't have the time to read it (although you really should): He's the kind of footballer it is impossible to imagine these days in Britain: a dirt-poor kid who did _everything_ he could to be as good a footballer as he could and he did it all for the hope of escape offered by love and family - but he has serious flaws, not the least of which is the rage that seems to take him over at certain moments and unfortunately the intensity and pessure of professional sport is exactly the kind of setting in which those demons are likely to be unleashed.


There does seem to be a massive over-reaction to a childish but relatively trivial offence. We are a nation who eulogise the likes of Tommy Smith, Billy Bremner, Maurice Setters and many others who were nothing more than vicious thugs and whose "Hard but fair" (ho ho) method of winning the ball ensured that many of their opponents spent months out injured and ended up needing plastic knees and hips later in their lives, yet we go all pious when some "Dirty Dago" causes a few seconds minor pain to a player. 

Mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2014)

Alun said:


> He was banned for 7 matches for biting Bakkal, 10 for biting Ivanovic, are you suggesting than 11 matches is appropriate for a 3rd offence? What would you envisage for a 4th bite?



It's really a 20 match ban as he's been banned from 9 international matches outside the 4 month window.


----------



## Paul99 (26 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> There does seem to be a massive over-reaction to a childish but relatively trivial offence. We are a nation who eulogise the likes of Tommy Smith, Billy Bremner, Maurice Setters and many others who were nothing more than vicious thugs and whose "Hard but fair" (ho ho) method of winning the ball ensured that many of their opponents spent months out injured and ended up needing plastic knees and hips later in their lives, yet we go all pious when some "Dirty Dago" causes a few seconds minor pain to a player.
> 
> Mountain out of a mole hill.


The players you have mentioned would spend far longer out of the game than their victims these days.

I don't think that there was any real need for you to call him what you have.

He has assaulted another player. It wasn't just a bad tackle.


----------



## Alun (26 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> It's really a 20 match ban as he's been banned from 9 international matches outside the 4 month window.


Thanks, I hadn't seen that when I posted.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2014)

Don't see why Liverpool should be punished for an incident that happened whilst playing for his country, surely it should have been an Internationals ban only?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2014)

Battle of the biters....


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2014)

Paul99 said:


> The players you have mentioned would spend far longer out of the game than their victims these days.
> 
> I don't think that there was any real need for you to call him what you have.
> 
> He has assaulted another player. It wasn't just a bad tackle.


What I called him was in quote marks for a reason.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2014)

I reckon Uruguay will be organising a whole lot of international friendlies in a big hurry, before their next important tournament or qualifiers.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> I reckon Uruguay will be organising a whole lot of international friendlies in a big hurry, before their next important tournament or qualifiers.


 
I think the ban applies to competitive matches - he'll actually be able to play in friendlies after the 4m ban period.

Interesting that FIFA made it clear the 4m ban from football activity does not cover transfer activity.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jun 2014)

Since the Ghana game in 2010, he's now been banned for 34 games - and not a single red card.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2014)

User said:


> You could be forgiven for thinking he is being picked on.


Yeah I agree. Most other players who have bitten their opponents on at least 3 separate occasions have been treated much more leniently.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2014)

User said:


> You could be forgiven for thinking he is being picked on.



Why always Suarez?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2014)

User said:


> As opposed to all the other biters?



My comedy mis-quoting of Balotelli has been wasted.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Yeah I agree. Most other players who have bitten their opponents on at least 3 separate occasions have been treated much more leniently.


He's not once damaged another player sufficiently to put them out of a subsequent game though


----------



## MarkF (26 Jun 2014)

Alun said:


> He was banned for 7 matches for biting Bakkal, 10 for biting Ivanovic, are you suggesting than 11 matches is appropriate for a 3rd offence? What would you envisage for a 4th bite?



Dunno, but I can't wait for bite IV.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Battle of the biters....


 I'd pay good money to watch Tyson smash Suarez.
Interestingly, both were born on the wrong side of the tracks, and found huge fame and fortune through their chosen sport. I hope Suarez comes out of it better than Tyson did.


----------



## accountantpete (26 Jun 2014)

This sort of thing didn't happen in my day...


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> He's not once damaged another player sufficiently to put them out of a subsequent game though


Oh, that's alright then. Carry on biting..........


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Oh, that's alright then. Carry on biting..........


Well unless we're going to introduce some consistency and proportionality into it...... If you get 2 months for biting, breaking a players' leg should be at least a year long ban. Committing a foul that carries a strong risk of causing that level of damage should carry 6 months.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2014)

I get it .....you're deliberately playing devil's advocate. 

For those who think you are being serious, I'll just mention that tackles can be mistimed or ill judged. Deliberately biting someone can never be construed as an accident or a misjudged legal action.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> I get it .....you're deliberately playing devil's advocate.
> 
> For those who think you are being serious, I'll just mention that tackles can be mistimed or ill judged. Deliberately biting someone can never be construed as an accident or a misjudged legal action.


No I'm not. Being bitten is extremely unlikely to cost a professional footballer his livelihood is it? Deliberately mistiming a tackle or performing a two footed off the ground tackle or a scissor tackle carries a significant risk of putting a footballer out of the game for several weeks, months or even for the rest of their life.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> If he's anything like my dog, it'll be flat.



To be fair to your dog he'd probably watched you trying to hobble over and kick it back only for it to rebound off the wall and end up back in the garden over and over again. He was probably trying to put you out of your misery.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Anyway, all this Suarez talk is deflecting from England being put out...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> Don't see why Liverpool should be punished for an incident that happened whilst playing for his country, surely it should have been an Internationals ban only?


They knew what they were buying into, didn't they?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> Don't see why Liverpool should be punished for an incident that happened whilst playing for his country, surely it should have been an Internationals ban only?


If I went out and glassed someone tonight using the defence "You can't send me to prison because my family and my employer would suffer" would not cut any ice.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> There does seem to be a massive over-reaction to a childish but relatively trivial offence. We are a nation who eulogise the likes of Tommy Smith, Billy Bremner, Maurice Setters and many others who were nothing more than vicious thugs and whose "Hard but fair" (ho ho) method of winning the ball ensured that many of their opponents spent months out injured and ended up needing plastic knees and hips later in their lives, yet we go all pious when some "Dirty Dago" causes a few seconds minor pain to a player.
> 
> Mountain out of a mole hill.



That's not really what I was saying...


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's not really what I was saying...


But you would have if you'd thought of it first...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

There seems to be of disquiet amongst some of the African teams; Cameroon and Ghana especially, which seems to have not been commented on much. Anyone got any background to this? I have had a look on google but can't find anything that sets out anything in one article and wondered if anyone was "in the know" about African football.

If not, I'll go and read an assortment of articles and keep it to myself


----------



## craigwend (26 Jun 2014)

_*#Suarez has been banned from all football related activity so technically he could play for Stoke.*_


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Valid points made by Strachan on ITV, "football has morals...all that matters is winning"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> There seems to be of disquiet amongst some of the African teams; Cameroon and Ghana especially, which seems to have not been commented on much. Anyone got any background to this? I have had a look on google but can't find anything that sets out anything in one article and wondered if anyone was "in the know" about African football.
> 
> If not, I'll go and read an assortment of articles and keep it to myself


I did a quick google but didn't find anything. Have you dug something up?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I did a quick google but didn't find anything. Have you dug something up?



Not a jot. Lots of stuff re problems re football trafficking, leaving Africa in favour of European glory, age "fraud", betting, but not much re the current problems. I'll keep looking tho; something's afoot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

A recent article re Cameroon, not sure if it bodes well for other countries in similar positions:
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-go-wrong-for-shambolic-cameroon-9555263.html

And another for Ghana:
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...h-to-brazil-to-pay-angry-players-9564231.html

I realise African is hoooooge and the problems will be different across the continent but it does not look that promising.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2014)

I believe the Ghanaians have previous for essentially holding their FA to ransom. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

The Algerian anthem sounds to have been written by someone with close associations with colliery bands.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> The Algerian anthem sounds to have been written by someone with close associations with colliery bands.



It's called Kassaman. Written by a dude who the French chucked in prison when they were colonising bits of North Africa. Didn't have a pen so used his own blood, like a boss. 

The whole thing is basically about killing the French.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

craigwend said:


> _*#Suarez has been banned from all football related activity *_


I wonder what action FIFA would take if he was found eating a pie and drinking Bovril?


----------



## craigwend (26 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I wonder what action FIFA would take if he was found eating a pie and drinking Bovril?



Not what action FIFA would take = but Vernon would take?!


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Not a jot. Lots of stuff re problems re football trafficking, leaving Africa in favour of European glory, age "fraud", betting, but not much re the current problems. I'll keep looking tho; something's afoot.


Recent article here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27969314


----------



## Roadhump (26 Jun 2014)

I just can't see how Suarez's actions were trivial as some suggest. In most other occupations he would have been dismissed for gross misconduct for one bite, never mind 3. He has previously been found guilty of racist conduct, something else most other people would be dismissed for, and despite significant disciplinary sanctions on each occasion he continues with similar conduct. 

Comparisons with the behaviour and punishments of other players are reasonable, but 2 wrongs don't make a right, and aren't always straightforward; someone has pointed out the difficulty in telling a mistimed tackle from a malicious one, and with biting there is the increased danger of infection that could be just as damaging to health as a broken bone, human bites have been said to be potentially more dangerous than animal bites. Football generally needs to get its act together. If players are seen stamping on others' heads or meting out kidney punches, why don't they end up in court, most mere mortal Joe Publics would? 

If I was in work and a competitor from a rival firm bit me as I went about my job, I would want a bit more than a 4 month suspension on full pay (with a relatively minor fine) as a punishment, especially if I discovered it was the third time he/she had done such a thing, and if one of my children was bitten on the sporting field and people described it as a 'girlie' incident I would be livid. Should I then encourage my child to see such behaviour as acceptable? I find it very worrying that people see this as trivial.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

I was glad Algeria went through tonight, I've always had a bit of a soft spot for them and Morocco; not sure why, but I do.

It's been said many times before but it is worth repeating - that was the best 1st round of a world cup (or any major tournament) I can remember and I can remember as far back as 1978. So many great games, some fantastic performances by teams who were knocked out (I think Australia and Iran were unlucky), some less than expected performances from Brazil (it's always dangerous when they look "not that great"!) but then examples of their greatness, and fairly average performances at times from teams who managed to qualify (Greece and Nigeria), end-to-end football, and a fair share of controversy but also some great examples of great sportsmanship; all in all a great tournament so far.

There are some cracking ties in the last 16, so here's hoping all the teams keep up this level of performance. It's an all South American Saturday; Europe v South America on Sunday, Europe v Africa on Monday, and America (North and South) v Europe on Tuesday. I think there could be a few "upsets" on the cards, although having seen the performances so far they maybe should not be seen as so. Belgium look strong, as do Argentina but I still think Germany will win.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Jun 2014)

Roadhump said:


> I just can't see how Suarez's actions were trivial as some suggest. In most other occupations he would have been dismissed for gross misconduct for one bite, never mind 3. He has previously been found guilty of racist conduct, something else most other people would be dismissed for, and despite significant disciplinary sanctions on each occasion he continues with similar conduct.
> 
> Comparisons with the behaviour and punishments of other players are reasonable, but 2 wrongs don't make a right, and aren't always straightforward; someone has pointed out the difficulty in telling a mistimed tackle from a malicious one, and with biting there is the increased danger of infection that could be just as damaging to health as a broken bone, human bites have been said to be potentially more dangerous than animal bites. Football generally needs to get its act together. If players are seen stamping on others' heads or meting out kidney punches, why don't they end up in court, most mere mortal Joe Publics would?
> 
> If I was in work and a competitor from a rival firm bit me as I went about my job, I would want a bit more than a 4 month suspension on full pay (with a relatively minor fine) as a punishment, especially if I discovered it was the third time he/she had done such a thing, and if one of my children was bitten on the sporting field and people described it as a 'girlie' incident I would be livid. Should I then encourage my child to see such behaviour as acceptable? I find it very worrying that people see this as trivial.


I don't think anyone's suggesting it's trivial, just that it's not serious enough to justify the sanction, especially when compared with punishments meted out (or even on occasion not meted out) for far more dangerous/damaging/career threatening (if less 'dramatic') behaviour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Ha! The English pundits are now claiming that the Suarez punishment is harsh, days after claiming it's the worst thing they have ever seen...Danny Mills called for him the be jailed and now thinks it's harsh on Liverpool fans. Strachan was right, there are no morals in football.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Anyway, all this Suarez talk is deflecting from England being put out...



Yes but at least we were there to be put out,unlike some who never seem to quite make it!

*Group D: *Germany, *Republic of Ireland, *Poland, *Scotland, *Georgia, Gibraltar.

Do you think Scotland will beat this lot to make Euro 2016? Gibraltar maybe,but the rest?!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but at least we were there to be put out,unlike some who never seem to quite make it!
> 
> *Group D: *Germany, *Republic of Ireland, *Poland, *Scotland, *Georgia, Gibraltar.
> 
> Do you think Scotland will beat this lot to make Euro 2016? Gibraltar maybe,but the rest?!



We have an excellent chance of qualifying second in that group. I believe third even goes into a playoff?

Here's where I see our points coming from:

Germany 1 (which is ludicrously optimistic, I know)
Poland 3
ROI 4 (when I'm feeling super confident I'd give us 6)
Georgia 4
Gibraltar 6

So, an 18 or 20 point haul, which should be enough.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> We have an excellent chance of qualifying second in that group. I believe third even goes into a playoff?
> 
> Here's where I see our points coming from:
> 
> ...


"To dreeeeeam.....the impossible dreeeeeam...."


----------



## MarkF (27 Jun 2014)

Suarez, the "in my job" comparisons are daft.........


----------



## MarkF (27 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> We have an excellent chance of qualifying second in that group. I believe third even goes into a playoff?
> 
> Here's where I see our points coming from:
> 
> ...



I am thinking...

Germany 1 point
Poland 4 
Scotland 2
Georgia 4
Gib 6


----------



## MarkF (27 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Ha! The English pundits are now claiming that the Suarez punishment is harsh, days after claiming it's the worst thing they have ever seen...Danny Mills called for him the be jailed and now thinks it's harsh on Liverpool fans. Strachan was right, there are no morals in football.



Danny Mills, Adrian Chiles, Ian Wright, Gary & Phil Neville, Peanut head & Canavaro, these should all be jailed.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> "To dreeeeeam.....the impossible dreeeeeam...."



Ha! We'll see. Though I'd rather be an optimistic Scot and suffer a brief pang of disappointment, than an England fan who has to watch his side fail fairly consistently at a tournament.

Actually, the 'brief pang of disappointment' at not qualifying for Euro 2008 is still there. Closest we've come for a while and we were undone by Pirlo and a shite performance in Georgia. Still I was at both our games against France and the memory of those wins (against the World Champions) will be sweet forever.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> Danny Mills, Adrian Chiles, Ian Wright, Gary & Phil Neville, Peanut head & Canavaro, these should all be jailed.



Adrian Chiles is a monumental bellend. Did you notice what looked like a bullet hole in the ITV studio window? Failed assassination attempt perhaps?


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2014)

I find the cultural aspect facinating.
When David Beckham got sent off he was public enemy No. 1 back in England. Yet Uruguay seem to be standing behinmd their man?
I think this is one of the problems we have in the UK. We are looking at this through our own cultural feelings, yet in Uruguay it appears to be far more acceptable as part of the game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Adrian Chiles is a monumental bellend. Did you notice what looked like a bullet hole in the ITV studio window? Failed assassination attempt perhaps?


The ITV commentary box was pelted with stones during an anti World Cup protest at the start of the tournament....though I'd like to think they were targeting Andy Townsend.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2014)

Hadn't realised that. Their studio is a bit lower than the Beeb's then? Both spots seem to be in similar locations over-looking the beach.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jun 2014)

If you thought the Suarez bite was disturbing, try reading this quote from Ronaldo

World Cup winner and former Brazil striker Ronaldo: "Football must set an example and show examples of good players. People who are out of line must be punished.

*"If my little children bite me, they are sent to the dark room with the big bad wolf*. This is football's equivalent."

Someone call Social Services.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Hadn't realised that. Their studio is a bit lower than the Beeb's then? Both spots seem to be in similar locations over-looking the beach.


 
They must be fairly close to each other, but the Beebs one seems a bit nearer the beach.


----------



## Yellow Fang (27 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> They must be fairly close to each other, but the Beebs one seems a bit nearer the beach.



They both might just be projections. TV studios are like that. Is it an established fact that both sets of presenters are actually in Brazil?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2014)

Judging by how sunburned Greenteeth Lennon is looking, I'd say they're out there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2014)

I have no idea why BBC and ITV send the pundits over to host countries rather than a studio somewhere in the UK. Other than it's a jolly for them all. It's not as if they are providing any additional cultural, social, political or sporting insight from staying in a hotel in Rio and sitting in a studio.


----------



## accountantpete (27 Jun 2014)

I think they are out there as Lineker and the normal MOTD pundits were moaning about being put in a seedy hotel whilst the guest pundits were staying at the best hotels in town.

ps - here's a classic quote from a Mirror article on Suarez landing back in Uruguay

_The footballer and his family were taken to his nearby home where mum Sandra currently lives in a transit van._


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2014)

And there's more Suarez stuff. Perhaps the Italians have been cheating again


Beebo said:


> They must be fairly close to each other, but the Beebs one seems a bit nearer the beach.


Looking at both pictures, they must be projections otherwise the BBC studio would be in the view from ITV's


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2014)

accountantpete said:


> _The footballer and his family were taken to his nearby home where mum Sandra currently lives in a transit van._


That's disgusting. With his money you'd think he'd put her up in something a little more upmarket, a Mercedes for example.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

That's me all sorted for tonight's game; beer and nibbles all bought, and I even bought a pie for half-time for boh matches  And it all times in nicely with the local Civic Week children's hill race which starts and ends during the break between the matches; very good of FIFA to take this into consideration  I'll be going along to trip up all the other children to make sure younger Marmionette wins


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

In the battle of BBC v ITV, ITV wins the most memorable music competition "Brazeeel, Brazeeeel, Brazeeeeeel"


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Jun 2014)

Good, the Lancaster, Spitfire and Hurricane have buggered off - now for some peace and quiet to watch the game.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Good, the Lancaster, Spitfire and Hurricane have buggered off - now for some peace and quiet to watch the game.


Big garden?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Jun 2014)

Sodding hell, it's the ruddy Red Arrows now!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Sodding hell, it's the ruddy Red Arrows now!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

No sign of the last 16 being any less exciting that the group phase so far! End to end stuff!

Time for more Cider  The oven is heating for the HT pie


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Jun 2014)

Sideshow Bob scores


----------



## glenn forger (28 Jun 2014)




----------



## Kins (28 Jun 2014)

Loving The Brazil match. 100% commitment. Great watch.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2014)

Most of the Brazilians are sitting down after ninety minutes, most of the Chile team are standing up. Never sit down when you're knackered, you're muscles freeze and it's so hard to get going again.


----------



## PaulB (28 Jun 2014)

This Brazillian crowd need lessons in passion. They are insipid and no use at all to their national team.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2014)

You gets a lot of football for yer money!


----------



## Kins (28 Jun 2014)

Amazing game, had it all!


----------



## Kins (28 Jun 2014)

Reckon this one will end up with a couple of sending offs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> And it all times in nicely with the local Civic Week children's hill race which starts and ends during the break between the matches...



Or it would have done had it not gone to Extra-time and penalties. I managed to get back to watch the last 2 penalties tho 
And as well as the HT pie, I also sneaked in a fish supper  I think I'll keep the other pie for some other time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

Oof!!! What a goal.


----------



## Kins (28 Jun 2014)

Nice! Love the way his ankle moves before the strike. Funky!


----------



## PaulB (28 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Amazing game, had it all!


...except crowd participation.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2014)

Uruguay have got no teeth.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Uruguay have got no teeth.




Certainly lack bite..


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2014)

I hope someone's giving poor old Suarez a shoulder to bite cry on.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

Torn apart! Superb.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2014)

Someone will blame Suarez for this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28072902


----------



## MarkF (29 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Nice! Love the way his ankle moves before the strike. Funky!



I liked the way he had a "look" around, to see if what he had already imagined was actually possible. Wonderful goal.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2014)

Former Accrington Stanley Chairman Eric Whalley died yesterday. He was the bloke who took Stanley from way down the lower leagues back up to the Football League.
http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...th_of_former_chairman_Eric_Whalley/?ref=var_0


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

I can see Colombia beating Brazil. Brazil were very lucky to beat Chile and looked pretty poor at times. 

Vamos, Mexico!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I can see Colombia beating Brazil. Brazil were very lucky to beat Chile and looked pretty poor at times.
> 
> Vamos, Mexico!



Yes, definite chance that Colombia could beat Brazil. The Netherlands v Mexico game should be another cracker; and I'm hoping for a Costa Rican goal-fest against the Greeks (who will go into melt-down and start punching each other)


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2014)

The football this year is very loose, no team seems consistently able to dominate the midfield area and the games have an end to end feel about them. Not the best standard of technical play I've ever seen and all the more exciting for it.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2014)

Currently being played off the park by a tidy looking Mexico side!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2014)

Heartbreak for Mexico there. Dominated for most of the match only to be undone by an absolute rocket and a penalty. Not the greatest game, largely due to the heat I suspect, but entertaining nonetheless.

Those drinks breaks seem a bit daft, players should be allowed to pick up a bottle of water whenever they want to.


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

Aye. Why can't they have a time out and stop the bloody clock, stupid.

Kuyt was immense. 33, hottest part of the pitch, and like the energizer bunny, Just didn't stop. Not the best footballer or the quickest, but boy, does he work for the team.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jun 2014)

Robben the f****g cheating diver.

Mexico deserved the win only to be cruelly denied.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2014)

I thought Robben stayed on his feet a good deal more than he usually does. A couple of theatrical moments in the first half though which is standard.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Robben the f****g cheating diver.
> 
> Mexico deserved the win only to be cruelly denied.



Can't agree. I said to my son after about 80 minutes, if the Netherlands score then they'll win. All their strength is upfront and Mexico were not brave enough to carry on taking the game to them. Mexico were silly, they lost that themselves.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jun 2014)

User said:


> it was a penalty and mexico did nothing after they scored, I felt the Netherlands deserved the win...



Was 2 penalties I think.


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2014)

User said:


> it was a penalty and mexico did nothing after they scored, I felt the Netherlands deserved the win...


+1. He was fouled, even if he did make the most of it. He was denied another penalty claim which looked justified.
I hope Holland can go all the way this time, it's about time. Been an admirer ever since the days of Johan Cruyff and co. when they were in our* group in the 1978 world cup.

* "our" = Scotland. Our lesser neighbours DNQ.. Again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Definitely a penalty. Saw it coming tho and Mexico were lucky a few times when they jumped into tackles in the box.

The game was understandably not as high tempo as many others, but no less entertaining for it.

From a certain distance Ochoa looked like Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jun 2014)

I'd love to see the mph for that first goal, it was hit like a rocket. Goalie didnt even bother moving.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2014)

Got my Costa Rica hat on for tonight, nothing to do with drawing them in the sweep at work


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'd love to see the mph for that first goal, it was hit like a rocket. Goalie didnt even bother moving.


Anyone in the way would have been in trouble. It went through the air at bollack height.


----------



## cuberider (29 Jun 2014)

It was no way a penalty, although both teams should have had one before that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

That wasn't the most exciting 45 minutes of football I have seen, although Greece look the more likely to score.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> That wasn't the most exciting 45 minutes of football I have seen, although Greece look the more likely to score.


I think that's because we've really been spoiled so far. Add in today's cycling on TV, the upcoming TdF, and it's a bumper sports time for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think that's because we've really been spoiled so far. Add in today's cycling on TV, the upcoming TdF, and it's a bumper sports time for me.



TBH I had been expecting more games like this one, and it's great that there havenae been; although I am quite enjoying the change if I'm honest


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jun 2014)

That Robben, he could dive for Holland. Oh, hang on...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

My vote for best football "pundit" has to go the Strachan, always entertaining and not just full of clichéd standard responses.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> My vote for best football "pundit" has to go the Strachan, always entertaining and not just full of clichéd standard responses.



You cannae go wrong with the Strachmeister.

Great result Dutch/Mex, un trois pointer!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great result Dutch/Mex, un trois pointer!


Or on the Picascoria continent, a six pointer for you!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Costa Ree-ca-ca-ca down to 10.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Costa Ree-ca-ca-ca down to 10.


Ref saw that innocuous tackle but didn't see the blatant handball earlier


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> Ref saw that innocuous tackle but didn't see the blatant handball earlier


It was a bit of a "non-tackle". I missed the hand ball as well on viewing it first time, and not sure of the ref or assistant's view of it. It was fairly obvious on replay tho.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Didnae see that coming!!


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

OMG! Talk about leaving it late!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Glad I'm off work tomorrow, more beer drinking time in the offing.


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

Jesus! All Greeks now!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Glad I'm off work tomorrow, more beer drinking time in the offing.


Me too, stood down for morning duties. Short of beer so cheap German brandy'll have to do.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You cannae go wrong with the Strachmeister.



He's always been good as a pundit, very honest and not afraid to say what he thinks even if it goes against everyone else, and he's usually spot-on with his assessment. I did not have great hopes for him as Scotland manager but he has, so far, proved me wrong and I am already looking ahead to being in France in 2016  I've even told Mrs Marmion to not expect me to be around when it's on...I even plan on going to some of the qualifiers, something I have not done for many a year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Me too, stood down for morning duties. Short of beer so cheap German brandy'll have to do.



I've finished the beer as well, didnae realise I was so short or I'd have bought more. Just as well there's cider and wine available


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2014)

Absolute stupidity from Costa Rica. They kept a clean sheet for 85 minutes then completely changed tack in the final five, poncing about trying to keep the ball near the corner flag, leaving no one up to pose a threat and inviting the Greeks to control the game. You see that time and time again and it so often backfires. Just play normally till the final whistle, for God sake and you'll probably do it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I've finished the beer as well, didnae realise I was so short or I'd have bought more. Just as well there's cider and wine available


Work arounds are almost as good as well-executed plans.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Work arounds are almost as good as well-executed plans.



I'm convinced my wife hides my beer, I'm sure I had at least half a dozen bottles left earlier and there is only 2 empties since I last went out to the recycling box.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

There haven't been many games at this world cup ruined by bad (or unfortunate) refereeing, but this is one of them at the moment.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jun 2014)

Worst game of the WC, Greece faced with 10 men & w.a.n.k.y opposition and having the opportunity to go forwards are way out of their comfort zone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

C'mon the Costa Ricans!! Get intae them. 15 minutes tae exhaust yourself.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

There are several Greek players who have far less right to still be on the pitch than the Costa Rican who was sent off. How Karagounis wasn't carded for that last deliberate obstruction of Campbell I don't know...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> There are several Greek players who have far less right to still be on the pitch than the Costa Rican who was sent off. How Karagounis wasn't carded for that last deliberate obstruction of Campbell I don't know...


Very true, but it's a funny old game as Greavsie always used to say since he didn't have anything useful to contribute.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

Well, penalties... Greece have more experience on the pitch, Costa Rica have the better keeper (but he's been in the wars), but a lot of it is chance now.

edit: Greek manager has been sent off!


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

Annoys the hell out of me that Greece has no better players than England yet they consistently out do us at every tournament recently. Teamwork ftw!

Come on Costa Rica!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, penalties... Greece have more experience on the pitch, Costa Rica have the better keeper (but he's been in the wars), but a lot of it is chance now.


It's worth recalling that the French don't call these ''penalties'', they call them ''tirs au but'' - goal shots. And that's what they are.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Good start from both teams.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

Better penalties than the Brazil-Chile game so far...


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!

Awesome!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

Navasssssssss!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

I do like a good penalty shoot-out.

Brazeel Brazeeeel Brazeeeeel


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

I hate penalties, but I'm glad Costa Rica will be going through especially after not being awarded the penalty they deserved earlier and having to play with 10 men somewhat unjustifiably. They won't get any further though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm glad Costa Rica will be going through. They won't get any further though.



I'm not sure, they have been "underdogs" in all their games until today when they were favourites and seem to be good at absorbing pressure and then exploiting opportunities on the attack. They might just give the Netherlands a good game and a scare!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2014)

Strachan yet again speaking more sense than everyone else. It'll hopefully not be long til everyone else just lets him speak.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Robben the f****g cheating diver.
> 
> Mexico deserved the win only to be cruelly denied.



I said to Mrs Accy that Robben was looking for a penalty,then low and behold so did the commentator. A few minutes later the git got his reward!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2014)

What a proper game of footy that Costa Rica v Greece was!A shame that one had to lose!


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2014)

I had to bow out after 90 minutes, up at 5am for work but was very pleased when I saw the result this morning, wouldn't write them off against Holland either, stranger things have happened already in this tournament.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Annoys the hell out of me that Greece has no better players than England yet they consistently out do us at every tournament recently. Teamwork ftw!
> 
> Come on Costa Rica!



Bit harsh on your boys there. 

Both knocked out at the same stage at Euro 2012, they didn't get out their group at WC 2010, got to Euro 2008 but came home pointless, didn't get to WC 2006, won Euro 2004 but weren't at WC 2002 when you got to the QF and lost to Brazil.

Tournament win aside, I reckon England have been the better side, both in terms of football and results.

Looking forward to tonight's games. I'd love France and Algeria to get through - that would be a spicy quarter final.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Strachan yet again speaking more sense than everyone else. It'll hopefully not be long til everyone else just lets him speak.



Agree, any time I listen to Strachan he comes across as a guy who loves the game and knows a great deal about it. Most pundits speak in a combination of cliches and spout generic rubbish about "passion" and whatever else - Strachan is one of the few who offers any genuine insight.

I quite like Martin O'Neill as well for similar reasons.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> What a proper game of footy that Costa Rica v Greece was!A shame that one had to lose!



A 'proper game of footy'?! There were maybe 15 decent minutes. Usual defensive p!sh from Greece, they had a 5 on 2 counter attack at one point and put the brakes on at the halfway line. The standard of attacking play in their Super League must be atrocious.

The absolute worst thing was that they won Euro 2004 with that style of football. They will never change now.


----------



## Ian A (30 Jun 2014)

Greece made a good job of flattering Costa Rica's defense. They have a real problem finishing an attacking move. Always worth putting it on, just to hear SWMBO, who isn't bothered about football or the world cup, shouting at the tv in Greek for two hours.


----------



## SteCenturion (30 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I wonder how they'll enforce the 4 month total football ban. What if his neighbours kids boot a ball into his garden?


He will probably bite it & then call it names for being Black & White


----------



## SteCenturion (30 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Yeah I agree. Most other players who have bitten their opponents on at least 3 separate occasions have been treated much more leniently.


& head butted a referee & racially abused an opponent player & dived to cheat a pen or free kick on numerous occasions.

The 'boy' is a plank.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Strachan yet again speaking more sense than everyone else. It'll hopefully not be long til everyone else just lets him speak.


 
He's a good old boy, I remember seeing him when he was in charge of the mighty Sky Blues, he put himself on the field against Chelsea, he was 40 at the time_ and_ he was the hardest working player on the pitch - he put it down to seaweed and bananas. He was also sold by Alex Ferguson, twice, once at Aberdeen and then AF followed him to Man Utd and sold him again, he must be good if that old **** doesn't like him.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Agree, any time I listen to Strachan he comes across as a guy who loves the game and knows a great deal about it. Most pundits speak in a combination of cliches and spout generic rubbish about "passion" and whatever else - Strachan is one of the few who offers any genuine insight.
> 
> I quite like Martin O'Neill as well for similar reasons.


Strachan is a brilliant analyst and a very perceptive one, comes across as a man who fully understands the mentality of the players. Although used as an anchorman Gary Lineker is another whose views are always worth listening to. 

As for Shearer and Townsend...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2014)

I didn't catch much of the France v Nigeria game, but what I did see looked fairly uninspiring. Here's hoping the Germany v Algeria game is an action-packed thriller.


----------



## Kins (30 Jun 2014)

Are Germany in Green?!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Are Germany in Green?!


No. At the moment it looks like the better team is in green.

Off topic, but the Algerian National Anthem has a very complex time signature.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jun 2014)

Have to say I can't remember ever having seen any tournament better refereed than this one. 

This match being a cracking example. A fair bit of....robust might be the word...tackling going on, but the referee's making a real effort to let the players play and the game flow. Tho' nothing genuinely nasty or dangerous is overlooked. Both the powers that be (who have clearly briefed them accordingly) and the individual referees (who have heard the word, and acted on it) deserve a lot of credit for the way the whole thing's shaping up.

Oh, and respect to Algeria while I'm at it. Usually takes Russians to rattle the hun like that.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jun 2014)

Hoddle just said Al Jazeera


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2014)

You actually pay attention to the half time offerings from ITV that involve him?!


----------



## Kins (30 Jun 2014)

What a great game. Loving these "small" teams in the World Cup.


----------



## Danny (30 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> What a great game. Loving these "small" teams in the World Cup.


Does anyone know whether members of the Algerian team have been fasting for Ramadan? They've put in a real shift to keep Germany at bay.


----------



## Kins (30 Jun 2014)

Apparently not. They were given exemptions to start after their final game.

Bah!


----------



## Kins (30 Jun 2014)

Hell of a finali! Another great game.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2014)

Danny said:


> Does anyone know whether members of the Algerian team have been fasting for Ramadan? They've put in a real shift to keep Germany at bay.



Maybe if they'd have eaten they might have won?


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jul 2014)

I'd have loved Algeria to go through tonight, but they just didn't take their chances. Particularly in the opening quarter when the Germans had very little in the way of response. Although an early goal for Algeria may have put a rocket up German arses.

Germany only looked properly threatening towards the end of the game when most of the Algerians were dead on their feet. 

Overall I suspect that the ghost of Camus could have crafted a beautiful response to the game.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jul 2014)

Yeah, the best teams both won today although in both cases, it was a close thing and both Nigeria and Algeria looked very good at times and the results could have gone the other way if chances had been taken and it wouldn't have been unfair.


----------



## PaulB (1 Jul 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Have to say I can't remember ever having seen any tournament better refereed than this one.
> 
> This match being a cracking example. A fair bit of....robust might be the word...tackling going on, but the referee's making a real effort to let the players play and the game flow. Tho' nothing genuinely nasty or dangerous is overlooked. Both the powers that be (who have clearly briefed them accordingly) and the individual referees (who have heard the word, and acted on it) deserve a lot of credit for the way the whole thing's shaping up.
> 
> Oh, and respect to Algeria while I'm at it. Usually takes Russians to rattle the hun like that.


Agreed but the linesmen* are too flag-happy. They're giving too many offsides. The rule states the attacking player should be given the benefit of the doubt but if the linesman does that, they don't get to wave their flag and aren't noticed. It's only human nature to want the world to know that you are there but I think they get excited at the prospects of being seen to be involved and it's become very common to see an attacking player level with the last man and it's the defender who gets the advantage when flag-happy Phil waves away. 

Football is all about goals and goal-mouth action, no-one watches football to see more of the linesman, unless his mam's in the crowd. 




* I refuse to call them the PC term, they run the line and so are LINESmen.


----------



## MarkF (1 Jul 2014)

I think they've been pretty good, remember that any part of the (goal scoring) body can be offside, for instance, Giroud could appear well onside, but his nose ensuring he was offside.  Most wrong calls have been very, very tight, though the 2 Mexican "goals" and Nigeria's "goal" last night were guesses and good examples for showing benefit of the doubt to the attacker.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jul 2014)

Unless it's been changed for this tournament, the offside rule says nothing about giving the attacker the 'benefit of the doubt'.

As for goals, there have been 150 so far, more than the last two tournaments and the goals per game average is the highest it's been since 1982. With ten matches to go we might see the record of 171 broken.

Games today should be good. Argentina don't have a great defence and seem over reliant on Messi. Belgium haven't quite clicked and the US are a tough, well organised side.


----------



## Danny (1 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, the best teams both won today although in both cases, it was a close thing and both Nigeria and Algeria looked very good at times and the results could have gone the other way if chances had been taken and it wouldn't have been unfair.


Hopefully both Nigeria and Algeria will take the positives out of their games and come back even stronger in 2018. It would be good to see an African nation win the World Cup - particularly in Russia.


----------



## SteCenturion (1 Jul 2014)

Cameroon National team investigated for match fixing in World Cup 2014.

Talk Sport are running a story on this today.

Apparently their Ethics committee are investigating 7 bad apples & it centres around their match v Croatia, but could involve others.

Pundit on Talk Sport said "7 bad apples = a bad barrel" - quite correct.


----------



## SteCenturion (1 Jul 2014)

Also on Talk Sport, I just heard there has been a u-turn from Suarez.

Just about to look it up as I had to switch off & start work.


----------



## User482 (1 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Strachan is a brilliant analyst and a very perceptive one, comes across as a man who fully understands the mentality of the players. Although used as an anchorman Gary Lineker is another whose views are always worth listening to.
> 
> As for Shearer and *Townsend*...



He's almost hit that too well, to be fair.


----------



## SteCenturion (1 Jul 2014)

Apologies to those who already know this, I have just found out.

Suarez has apologised to Chiellini via twitter & promised not to bite anyone again (not exactly).

It has been suggested that this is an attempt to get his ban reduced & smooth a way to join Barca.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2014)

Right, I'm half-Swiss and that was my half!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, I'm half-Swiss and that was my half!



I'm half-bored.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Jul 2014)

Having missed all but the last five mins due to work I ain't half glad I did.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm half-bored.


That's because you were watching Argentina.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jul 2014)

This game has been excruciating. Argentina should have put it to bed several times. No-one can finish. It seems destined for penalties...


----------



## Kins (1 Jul 2014)

Most boring game of the world cup so far , gets a goal.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2014)

The knockout stages are never as likely to be as exciting as the group games. Teams now realise how much they have to lose and there is no second chance. Thank God Argentina won, we need some big sides in there to stop the Krauts walking off with it. 

Nothing against Germans, but they do get on your tits.


----------



## Kins (1 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Cameroon match fixing, strangley when Neymar scored I said to me wife I 'm not happy with the movement of the goalkeeper, half joking half serious...who knows...
> 
> anyway in the spirit of my new found nostradamus like skills I predict this to be a goal fest 3 - 3 Belguim win penos...



Are you sure your not an Octopus.


----------



## Kins (1 Jul 2014)

Dreadful shot and even worse decision. Could have won it in the last minute.


----------



## Kins (1 Jul 2014)

What a friggin game! Dunno if I can watch! Come on USA, underdogs ftw!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jul 2014)

Best period of extra time so far by some distance. Amazing.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Jul 2014)

What a match! If that doesn't turn Americans onto football, nothing will.


----------



## Inertia (1 Jul 2014)

Great effort from the US, really puts our guys to shame


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Jul 2014)

Old news I know, but I'm just catching up with the weekend's paper...


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jul 2014)

Cracking game last night, as said above definitely the best extra time so far and its been an epic tournament!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2014)




----------



## Inertia (2 Jul 2014)

Looks like Suarez is on his way, talks have begun with high praise for him from Barca.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28112887

_Barcelona sporting director Andoni Zubizarreta said: "Suarez has shown he is humble enough to admit an error, which is very important.

Midfielder Ivan Rakitic, "The fact he has had the character and the strength to go in front of everyone and say sorry says a lot about him as a person. Regardless of whether the club signs him or not, his quality is *unquestionable*."_

snort

I smell something, and its not roses. On the plus side, they should be happy to pay full wack then, no?


----------



## Rasmus (2 Jul 2014)




----------



## Kins (2 Jul 2014)

Inertia said:


> I smell something, and its not roses. On the plus side, they should be happy to pay full wack then, no?



Liverpool won't let him go unless they get full whack. Why would they let him go? He is by far their best player.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2014)

Kins said:


> Liverpool won't let him go unless they get full whack. Why would they let him go? He is by far their best player.


He's out till October and they need to hit the ground running if they are to have any chance in the title race. Even a reduced price for Saurez will give them enough to bring in a couple of quality replacements before the start of the season.


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jul 2014)

Read somewhere that Liverpool might be making an offer for Balotelli....talk about out of the frying pan into the fire!!


----------



## Paul99 (2 Jul 2014)

Kins said:


> Liverpool won't let him go unless they get full whack. Why would they let him go? He is by far their best player.


 


JoeyB said:


> Read somewhere that Liverpool might be making an offer for Balotelli....talk about out of the frying pan into the fire!!


 
I read that they would be getting Alexis Sanchez in part exchange. I'd literally bite their hand off.


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jul 2014)

I bet Yedlin's club get some offers in over the next week or two...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2014)

I seem to remember some wag on the radio early this morning say, ''Tim Howard could have saved my parents' wedding.''


----------



## Kins (2 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> He's out till October and they need to hit the ground running if they are to have any chance in the title race. Even a reduced price for Saurez will give them enough to bring in a couple of quality replacements before the start of the season.



Yeah, he was out start of last season. Came in and pretty much single handedly turned their season round. I think the blokes a right plank, but football wise, no way they will buy better. Sturridge and him have a decent understanding. They have lambert till he is back. 

Can't see it happening unless they pay full whack or over.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2014)

What are we gonna do with World Cup till Friday?!


----------



## Kins (2 Jul 2014)

I know!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> What are we gonna do with World Cup till Friday?!



You rated that awful Costa Rica v Greece game. Watching grass growing for a couple of evenings should keep you entertained.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jul 2014)

Inertia said:


> I smell something, and its not roses. On the plus side, they should be happy to pay full wack then, no?



His options and Liverpools are small, only Barca & RM are possible buyers, I should imagine a compromise will be made. Full whack is not much use, even full whack + £20m cannot replace him.


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jul 2014)

Kins said:


> I know!


Not like Murray will keep us entertained either lol


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Might one suggest a bike ride?


You may


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jul 2014)

I can't....I'm playing footie tonight (although I will be riding there)


----------



## Kins (2 Jul 2014)

User said:


> OK then, here goes. Oi you lot, stop moping about suffering footie withdrawal. Go for a bike ride.



Got a bad back. I can only do 10 miles a day! Gonna watch the womens tennis because I like watching women in short skirts its better quality than the mens.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jul 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I can't....I'm playing footie tonight (although I will be riding there)


 
Ok, who is the oldest player here?  I am 52, play 5 a -side at least twice a week and ride the 20 miles round trip to my Saturday game.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> You rated that awful Costa Rica v Greece game. Watching grass growing for a couple of evenings should keep you entertained.




Ah yes the best game of the tournament so far!


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> Ok, who is the oldest player here?  I am 52, play 5 a -side at least twice a week and ride the 20 miles round trip to my Saturday game.


Cool.

I am 43 & gave up some years back, but I might now be inspired to do a bit.


----------



## accountantpete (3 Jul 2014)

Glad there is a WC break - gives me a chance to get back to the sanity of the football league.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/386922/Leeds-Massimo-Cellino-sacks-Paddy-Kenny


----------



## JoeyB (3 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> Ok, who is the oldest player here?  I am 52, play 5 a -side at least twice a week and ride the 20 miles round trip to my Saturday game.



I'm only 31, playing 2/3 times a week when I can. Although last night wasn't good, tore my hamstring! Had to get a lift home and now can't walk, drive or cycle. Few days off for me now :-(


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Glad there is a WC break - gives me a chance to get back to the sanity of the football league.
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/386922/Leeds-Massimo-Cellino-sacks-Paddy-Kenny



Cellino is a basket case, I cannot see anything good coming from his dubious take-over at Leeds.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jul 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Glad there is a WC break - gives me a chance to get back to the sanity of the football league.
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/386922/Leeds-Massimo-Cellino-sacks-Paddy-Kenny


Not a great surprise, I think the unlucky No. 17, has more to do with his weight, which was probably 17 stone.
Did you see how fat he looked at pre season training.
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/06/30/paddy-kenny-overweight-leeds-united_n_5542979.html


----------



## MarkF (3 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Cellino is a basket case, I cannot see anything good coming from his dubious take-over at Leeds.



I can, it is one good thing after another IMO.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Might one suggest a bike ride?


The thoughts of my brother on this one:
''My bike is so heavy. The road is so rocky and dusty. I'm too old and sensible for this; I could be home with my wife and son, taking it easy, and watching the World Cup in comfort, on a big screen! Ah, too late for that now.'' This is the road he's on...


----------



## MarkF (3 Jul 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I'm only 31, playing 2/3 times a week when I can. Although last night wasn't good, tore my hamstring! Had to get a lift home and now can't walk, drive or cycle. Few days off for me now :-(



30's hamstrings, 40's achilles, 50's heart.


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The thoughts of my brother on this one:
> ''My bike is so heavy. The road is so rocky and dusty. I'm too old and sensible for this; I could be home with my wife and son, taking it easy, and watching the World Cup in comfort, on a big screen! Ah, too late for that now.'' This is the road he's on...


Your reply to brother should be short & sweet.

Jammy B'stard.


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> 30's hamstrings, 40's achilles, 50's heart.


15 achilles, 20's knee cartlidge, hamstrings but not torn, concussion, broken tooth but generally superhuman, 30's best days behind, 40's Mr Men belly.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2014)

Can't believe this is happening, but I've more positive things to say about a Celtic player. Craig Gordon has signed for them (apparently Forster is away) which is great news for him. Before his injury woes at Sunderland (I was particularly annoyed when Defoe broke his arm) he was a genuinely world class keeper. Be good to see him back in the game as he seems like a genuinely nice fella and deserves another chance.

That said I hope he has howlers every time he faces the might of Killie.


----------



## JoeyB (3 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> 30's hamstrings, 40's achilles, 50's heart.



Mine was 20's ankles ...but that was always going to happen playing Sunday League 11-a-side!

Gutted about the hamstring, never had it go before so nothing to compare to but the ripping/popping sound I'm guessing wasnt good. No sign of bruising though so I'll take that as a positive.


----------



## Danny (4 Jul 2014)

At the risk of trotting out the cliches, the Germans have been very well organised against France. So well organised that it has been.a pretty dull game.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jul 2014)

Danny said:


> At the risk of trotting out the cliches, the Germans have been very well organised against France. So well organised that it has been.a pretty dull game.



Agreed. I was surprised just how much they dominated and controlled the game, against a French side that was looking quite lively up until this point. That was the best organised display from any side I've seen so far.


----------



## MarkF (4 Jul 2014)

Pushed high up, relying on their keeper to sweep and France couldn't find a way through, they were poor and ruined my predictions.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

I missed it but caught the first 20 mins or so on the radio. They don't half speak some rubbish, almost as bad as the TV lot.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jul 2014)

There's an irritating sense of the inevitable when the Germans play......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

From my "home town" club's FB page:

Forfar Athletic were well represented this afternoon at the funeral in Glasgow of Forfar born former SFA and UEFA Chief Executive David Taylor. Chairman Alastair Donald was joined by his two predecessors in the post, along with manager Dick Campbell and twin brother Ian at the service at a packed Jordanhill Parish Church. The service was attended by the great and the good of European and Scottish football alongside a host of family, friends and colleagues from near and far including UEFA President Michel Platini who had flown in direct from duties at the World Cup Finals in Brazil.

David’s son James delivered a wonderful eulogy detailing his father’s family, business and sporting life. On the football front he told those present that although his father listed around seven clubs throughout Europe as teams he supported and took an avid interest in, at the end of the day the ‘Loons’ were closest to his heart. The church service and committal at Clydebank Crematorium were conducted by the Reverend Ian Manson a personal friend of David’s and the minister of the Church of Scotland in Geneva who also had a Forfar connection. He spent over a year as an Assistant Minister some time back at the East and Old Parish Church in the ‘toonie’, residing a the time in Lilybank Crescent.


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2014)

How much better is this game to the one earlier?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jul 2014)

Yeah, Brazil have certainly upped their game. Colombia aren't really able to make any opportunities right now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, Brazil have certainly upped their game. Colombia aren't really able to make any opportunities right now.


Colombia are all over the place ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

The pundits are "bigging up" a bundle over the line goal, if it had been anyone else they'd have recognised it as just that but because it's Brazil it's "great skill". Twats.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2014)

Is it me or does the Colombian manager look like Pink Floyd's Roger Waters and maybe the Brazil manager looks a bit like Gene Hackman?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jul 2014)

The 'beautiful game' is descending into a pantomime ... pathetic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

WOOOF! As Archie McPherson would say.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2014)

Damn!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

Whhhhooooaaaaahhhhhh...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

GOAL!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2014)

Come on Colombia!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jul 2014)

This is the worst International tournament I've ever seen for heading ability. Top of head, back of head, off the shoulder, eyes closed. The forwards who can get it cleanly and accurately off the forehead are few and far between.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2014)

Compelling, if rather brutal, football. It isn't the ''beautiful game.''


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2014)

Brazil deserved the win. Colombia didn't trouble the Brazil keeper though i think Germany will trouble him on Tuesday night!


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2014)

Sideshow Bob's goal was crucial.


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Jul 2014)

Having missed earlier due to work, I'm catching up with the highlights, just heard that this evening's result puts Germany into 'their fourth consecutive world cup semi final.' What a record. I don't want to even think about how it compares with England's.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Having missed earlier due to work, I'm catching up with the highlights, just heard that this evening's result puts Germany into 'their fourth consecutive world cup semi final.' What a record. I don't want to even think about how it compares with England's.



It makes Germany look like Man Utd and England look Like Accy Stanley!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> I don't want to even think about how it compares with England's.



You have nothing to worry about, not even on the same page, the same book or the same trilogy, series of novels, etc etc. It ain't happening. So why even contemplate comparison?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2014)

That was a highly entertaining game, with two sides with fantastic ability instead knocking chunks out of each other, but with a referee who didn't go card-crazy or let it descend into total chaos. I think it showed that Colombia hadn't really been tested as much as other group winners so far and weren't quite as good as they had seemed, and in contrast that Brazil are capable of being better than they'd appeared up to this point. I still think they'd be beaten by any of Germany, Netherlands or Argentina though. The semi-finals are as far as Brazil are going. I also really hope that James Rodriguez's goal total stands unbeaten and that he gets the Golden Boot; he deserves it.


----------



## MarkF (5 Jul 2014)

You reap what you sow...................Brazil deliberately kicked J-Rod out of the game so it was fitting that they have now lost Neymar.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> You reap what you sow...................Brazil deliberately kicked J-Rod out of the game so it was fitting that they have now lost Neymar.



I don't think either deserved the treatment that they got.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2014)

User said:


> No they didn't, unfortunately the ref allowed way too much of it before acting.



Yeah, but he would have been equally condemned for dishing out the cards. While i liked the fact that he let the game flow, what he should have done was got the two captains together when this started happening and told them that this wasn't acceptable, and that he would start carding players if it continued.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jul 2014)

I didn't really enjoy seeing a young, skilful and talented footballer get a tactical kicking all over the pitch. Feel sorry for Neymar but how Scolari can be fuming when clearly it was a game plan to kick Rodríguez off the park at best to stop him playing at worst to get him sent off for retaliation. I thought he handled himself incredibly well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Scolari is denying any involvement in training this insect to nobble Rodriguez:
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...tly-after-scoring-for-colombia-223709856.html


----------



## JoeyB (5 Jul 2014)

Fancied Messi to finish that last opportunity. That will be the highlight of the Belgium keepers tournament now lol


----------



## MarkF (5 Jul 2014)

Poor game and Belgium never troubled Argentina. I am not fussed as I have begun to find Vertonghen extremely annoying.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

New keeper for the penalty shoot-out.
Never usually any pressure on a keeper, but that's just changed!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Never usually any pressure on a keeper, but that's just changed!



Which some pundit on BBC just said, he must have been reading CC.


----------



## Piemaster (5 Jul 2014)

I've been thinking for the last hour and half the only way Costa Rica would win was on penalties. We'll see...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jul 2014)

Ex Falkirk player brought on as a sub keeper.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

swl said:


> Ex Falkirk player brought on as a sub keeper.



And he saves!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

And again!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Well there you go, never seen that before but it worked.


----------



## Piemaster (5 Jul 2014)

and again.
Went the right way every time too, good substitution.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Diverting away from the WC for a second, I just spotted reports that Alfredo di Stefano has had a heart attack and been admitted to hospital; one of the true greats of world football.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jul 2014)

A Falkirk player gets the Dutch into a World Cup semi  COYB


----------



## Piemaster (5 Jul 2014)

The guy running the sweep here is a bit relieved too. He took CR out before the draw as with 15 entrants it only needed 30 teams for two each.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

I have just realised that Robben is Nobber spelled backwards.


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have just realised that Robben is Nobber spelled backwards.


Is it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> Is it?



No.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jul 2014)

Costa Rica(the whipping boys of the group)went out with their heads held high! Their players were hungry to succeed,unlike our lot who couldn't wait to go on their holidays before pre season training begins!http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...Ibiza-Englands-dismal-World-Cup-campaign.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> unlike our lot who couldn't wait to go on their holidays before pre season training begins!



I'm pretty sure that Mr Gerrard would not have booked his hols in January and then thought "bloody hell, I'd best make sure we dinnae get past the group stages as 'er indoors will be a bit miffed"


----------



## User169 (6 Jul 2014)

A bit Krul on the Ticos.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have just realised that Robben is Nobber spelled backwards.



Robben is a nobber, whichever way you look at him.

And the biggest NOBBER at the World Cup.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jul 2014)

He's definitely an anagram.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jul 2014)

Dreading a Germany v. Netherlands final... mainly because I've got Brazil in the office sweep.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm pretty sure that Mr Gerrard would not have booked his hols in January and then thought "bloody hell, I'd best make sure we dinnae get past the group stages as 'er indoors will be a bit miffed"



Well work it out then.The final is on the 13th of July so if England had gone all the way(fat chance) the duffers would only have had a fortnight or so before they'd have to report back to their clubs for pre season training. Ok their clubs might've given them another fortnight off but that's not good enough for them! They expect at least a month in the Caribbean,Dubai or wherever the multi millionaires go for their hols,then time at home with their families before reporting back!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have just realised that Robben is Nobber spelled backwards.


And if you swap the Rs and Ss around, Torres comes out Tosser.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

User said:


> A nobber who worked and worked for his team for the whole 120 minutes though.



Including winning penalties by diving, and then _admitting it_ later.

Yeah, a great player, I don't think.

LA worked hard for his teams, and as a result didn't win the TdeF seven times.

A cheat is a cheat, and it isn't something to praise, whichever form it takes.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

And after a bit of surfing! 









I know it's only the Mirror, but the sentiment is relevant, IMO.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/world-cup-2014/arjen-robben-footballs-divers-should-3820033


----------



## accountantpete (6 Jul 2014)




----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

User said:


> the problem with retrospective punishment for diving is where does it stop, lets say on the reexamination of a dive it's discovered that the player gets a 10 for presentation but in fact it was a foul so a penalty should have been awarded.. then what...one rule for one and one for another..Robben might have dived during the Mexico match but he was also denied a clear cut penalty...
> lets not forget penalties rewarded in a match maybe one or two, missed fouls on players in the area numberous....



If referees (i.e.FIFA) got TOUGH on shirt-pulling, kicking the ball away (after the opposition have been awarded a free kick), verbal criticism and abuse of the referees, and diving/feigning injury etc etc, then the game would improve almost immediately.

Very little of the above happened on the rugby pitch when I played (mid 70s to mid 90s) but as the game is now professional, I'm sure the 'sportsmanship' has creeped into the game there, too.

BTW, Mexico should also have had a penalty when a Mexican player was kicked in the head in the penalty area


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

User said:


> What do you reckon his ratio of dives to having been cut down is? Are those defenders not also cheats?



Messi doesn't dive:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0gS5CshUDE


I agree with you about defenders who cheat: that is, unfortunately, how the game has 'developed', but there is no place in football/sport for blatant cheating and dirty play. Therefore the authorities HAVE to act NOW and come down hard on all the perpetrators.


----------



## MarkF (6 Jul 2014)

Dayvo said:


> If referees (i.e.FIFA) got TOUGH on shirt-pulling, kicking the ball away (after the opposition have been awarded a free kick), verbal criticism and abuse of the referees, and diving/feigning injury etc etc, then the game would improve almost immediately.



You could have said that in 1972, the year that I started to watch live pro football. Nothing has got worse, it's the same as it always was, and tbh, I like it.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> You could have said that in 1972, the year that I started to watch live pro football. Nothing has got worse, it's the same as it always was, and tbh, I like it.



Ah, but in those days (and pre 1972), if a player was out of order, the older statesman would step in. No handbags at dawn in those days!


----------



## MarkF (6 Jul 2014)

I used to watch a full back at Bradford City through the 1970's, he was an iconic figure in football, Cec Podd. He made toe poking the ball whilst pretending to pick it up, or "mis" catching it, an art form, he had a superb miming repertoire with time wasting it's goal. No cameras though, that is the only difference to today.


----------



## JoeyB (7 Jul 2014)

User said:


> What do you reckon his ratio of dives to having been cut down is? Are those defenders not also cheats?



No. Go back to cycling


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Oh well, that's my prediction for the score gone - but great effort by Germany. Brazil are all over the shop.


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2014)

Oops, all over now.
3-0
Edit,
Now 4-0


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Bloody hell. 3-0! 25 minutes gone. Jumpers for goalposts.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2014)

hahahahaha this is brilliant.. c'mon Germany


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4-0!


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jul 2014)

Blimey!


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jul 2014)

This could be double figures.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

At least it's safe to say nobody will have guessed the score in this one....


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2014)

it's getting ridiculous now...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Pummelled. It's like watching Scotland. All out attacking football that is...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> At least it's safe to say nobody will have guessed the score in this one....


That's for sure! Anyhow, keep up. 0 - 5.


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2014)

Right lets predict the final score,
I will go for 8-1.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2014)

6-1


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

37-0


----------



## craigwend (8 Jul 2014)

Feck - Nil


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

They think it's all over. It is and there's still 56 minutes to go.

Un-'kin'-believable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2014)

I can hardly remember a tackle!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Scotland have to play Germany in the Euro qualifiers later this year; hopefully this will get all the goals out of their system.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Scotland have to play Germany in the Euro qualifiers later this year; hopefully this will get all the goals out of their system.


Goalorrhea?


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jul 2014)

7-1. 
My favourite Scottish club Cowdenbeath are known as the blue Brazil. I'd say that's an insult to Cowdenbeath on tonight's showing!
Let's hope Germany don't take the foot off the gas.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

It's a bloody goal Blitzkrieg (or should that be a Fritzkrieg?).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2014)

Is it too late to change who we think is going to win the tournament?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

I wonder at what point the Brazilians will start to leave - they'll never have experienced having to leave due to due shít before.


----------



## Inertia (8 Jul 2014)

Unbelievable Jeff!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Maybe the Brazilian girls will stop shaving so they'll look more like German girls.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I wonder at what point the Brazilians will start to leave - they'll never have experienced having to leave due to due shít before.



If it was me I'd get down the copacabana for a few pints of piña colada.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Gene Hackman's gonna have to give one helluva team talk at half time.


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Jul 2014)

Germany are apparently 'ruthless', this to add to 'a well-oiled machine' and, inevitably I suppose 'efficient'. No-one's yet described Brazil as a bunch of headless chickens, but it surely can't be long...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Hansen is a twat of the highest order.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Hansen is a twat of the highest order.


I didn't know he was moving on to politics.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Hi Hansen you twat, it's 5-0 at half time in the world cup semi-final, brilliant goals and Brazil ripped apart. What do you think?


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't know he was moving on to politics.



SNP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Gene Hackman's gonna have to give one helluva team talk at half time.


 
Score some fuggin goals ffs!







Quote from the paper earlier...

Brazil manager Luiz Felipe Scolari says his side can cope without Neymar because they have another 22 'special' players...


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2014)

Worst result of the WC is Holland 5 - Spain 1.
A Germany Holland final would be tasty


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Quote from the paper earlier...
> 
> Brazil manager Luiz Felipe Scolari says his side can cope without Neymar because they have another 22 'special' players...



Famous LAST WORDS!


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Pummelled. It's like watching Scotland. All out attacking football that is...



Och I don't know about that; I reckon we could only have put about 3 past Brazil before half time .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

350/1 on paddypower for a 6-5 Brazil win.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Jul 2014)

it's a pleasure watching the germans play.....total masterclass in football.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> 350/1 on paddypower for a 6-5 Brazil win.



Depends on how much Germany are offered to 'throw it.'


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2014)

Wha... I don't even... I had to make a phone call about 15 minutes into the match, when I came back Germany were already 4-0 up. I thought Brazil must have had someone sent off, perhaps the keeper, because it just seemed ridiculous - it's like they have just completely forgotten how to play football. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> 350/1 on paddypower for a 6-5 Brazil win.


Only 350/1!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jul 2014)

Germany are gonna score a Brazillian..
Scolari's team is getting a waxing


----------



## Piemaster (8 Jul 2014)

Ship full of very subdued Brazilians at the moment. I getting them to hand over their razor blades at half time.

On the plus side it should make it easier for me to get to Rio airport on Sunday, unless their heading to Copacabana they won't have any reason to be heading that way.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Only 350/1!


That's what I thought.

70/1 for 9-0 is tempting


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Piemaster said:


> Ship full of very subdued Brazilians at the moment. I getting them to hand over their razor blades at half time.
> 
> On the plus side it should make it easier for me to get to Rio airport on Sunday, unless their heading to Copacabana *they won't have any reason* to be heading that way.



And certainly they won't have any reasons to be cheerful - part 1.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> 70/1 for 9-0 is tempting



although 100-1 for 4-0 as 2nd half score is better and the same bet


----------



## LarryDuff (8 Jul 2014)

Fred and Hulk are so bad that they wouldn't even make the England team.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jul 2014)

Germany are good, but they're being made to look better than they are by a totally inept Brazil. At 4-0 two thirds of the german team were camped on the edge of the Brazilian box playing keep ball.

I'm turning in now as I'm up at stupid o'clock, but I wouldn't be surprised to see the score remain the same. The germans could come off the gas and Brazil will have had a rocket up their jacksees.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Great FANTASTIC goalkeeping by Neuer!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

I bet there's a lot of merchandise that will end up in the rubbish tip by the end of the evening.

i.e. fake mini world cups, replica shirts and tee shirts, etc.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jul 2014)

David Luiz e uma burro.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

How many more nails are going into Brazil's coffin?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2014)

Germany looked almost embarrassed after they popped that last one in.


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jul 2014)

$hite said Fred!


----------



## Piemaster (8 Jul 2014)

I can't recall ever having seen the list of goalscorers having to be scrolled on the screen before.


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2014)

I like Martin Keown in the commentary box. "Germany will be looking to declare soon"
What happened to Phil Neville?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2014)

This is almost worse than when I went to Highfield Road and saw Newcastle beat the Sky Blue Whippets 5 - 1.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This is almost worse than when I went to Highfield Road and saw Newcastle beat the Sky Blue Whippets 5 - 1.



Most people are sent there, but you went voluntarily.

7-0!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2014)

Ooer


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Shirley's on the score sheet.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2014)

Be pleasant to see someone wipe that devious smirk off Muller's face. He spends all his the time off the ball trying to get players booked.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Maybe Germany will burn the goal and put the ashes into an urn commemorating the death of Brazilian football.

Do you think it'll catch on? At least the urn will be a decent size.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Glow worm said:


> 7-1.




Well done, that man!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2014)

well done Glow worm


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Jul 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXCUBVS4kfQ


----------



## Soltydog (8 Jul 2014)

Poor Brazil have to play for 3rd place at the weekend  No pressure then after that game!!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Right, bed time.

See you lot tomorrow for the next semi 'shocker.'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)




----------



## Glow worm (8 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> well done Glow worm



Cheers- what a game!


----------



## gavgav (8 Jul 2014)

Well that was the most astonishing game of football I've seen in my lifetime!! Not sure it will ever be repeated again either. 

David Luiz should be investigated for match fixing after that performance!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3169875, member: 76"]Thank heavens I have Holland in the office sweepstake! My colleague who has Brazil has been gloating for the last fortnight![/QUOTE]

OOOOHHHH!!! That potentially could be delicious!!


----------



## JoeyB (8 Jul 2014)

Think that result was a shock, imagine if Robben stays on his feet for an entire game tomorrow ?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2014)

I don't think we'll be seeing any Brazil shirts paraded around here for a while after that! I felt peed off after England lost the Euro 96 semi final to miss out on a home final,and i felt for the Italian fans i was with in a bar over there in 1990 when they missed out on their home final,but to loose 7-1 to miss out on a home final that caps it all!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2014)

Hats off to the Brazilian fans who were extremely gracious in defeat. Our band of morons could learn a thing or two there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2014)

It's a shame this World Cup got so boring and cautious after the group stages, isn't it?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's a shame this World Cup got so boring and cautious after the group stages, isn't it?


Shocking the way the Germans sat back and tried to play for penalties, isn't it? They could do with the attacking spirit of those plucky little Brazilians.


----------



## JoeyB (9 Jul 2014)

I love how they had to wait until being 5-0 up to consider it safe enough to let Mertesacker back on...


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

Sad fact of the day.
Germany scored more goals against Brazil in one game than England have scored in total at the last two World Cups!


----------



## accountantpete (9 Jul 2014)

Explanations?


Number 1: the Mission Impossible possibility


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2014)

Oh yeah, and they were doomed from the start!


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2014)

Had this match taken place in another country or on another continent the score would have been a lot closer. The Germans would more than likely have still won, but Brazil would have been much more disciplined. I got the feeling watching the game that because they were at home and in a tournament many of their countrymen felt they should not have hosted the Brazilians felt under pressure to play the open and free flowing style of football they are renowned for, but no longer capable of.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Hats off to the Brazilian fans who were extremely gracious in defeat. Our band of morons could learn a thing or two there.


Apart from the Brazil fans who smashed up a bar & went looting after the defeat. 

Police had to use tear gas to disperse them.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Hats off to the Brazilian fans who were extremely gracious in defeat. Our band of morons could learn a thing or two there.




You've never been to a Sao Paulo derby between Corinthians and Palmeiras then?
Don't kid yourself, football violence in Brazil is on a huge scale.
They fight each other, opposing fans, the police, innocent bystanders and they even attack their own players..

A Sao Paulo derby was the worst violence I have ever seen in 40 years of going to football.
English footy fans are mere puppies in comparison.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2014)

There are fans of every sport who completely lose the plot, regardless of the result: Lakers fans have smashed up downtown LA after winning the NBA Championship, and they're not the only example in a long list of idiocy.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jul 2014)

Bloody boring game: 3 minutes gone and it's still 0-0! FFS


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Bloody boring game: 3 minutes gone and it's still 0-0! FFS


Watch a great game and you're spoiled for years! 

Anyhow, the Germans took 15 minutes to get going.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Jul 2014)

90:52 and the first real chance of the match. Gordon Bennett. 

Another half hour of this? Think I'll go and paint something, just to see it dry...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> 90:52 and the first real chance of the match. Gordon Bennett.
> 
> Another half hour of this? Think I'll go and paint something, just to see it dry...


Spoilt for years, I tells yer!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2014)

I fell asleep at some point during the first half, woke up briefly at HT and then fell asleep again, waking up just as ET started. I don't think I missed much, but at least I get an evening snooze.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jul 2014)

2 people in office have payouts after that result. They get even more if the right team win on Sunday! [carefully avoiding spoiling the result for anyone on nights/ in jail/ on a night ride]


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Had this match taken place in another country or on another continent the score would have been a lot closer. The Germans would more than likely have still won, but Brazil would have been much more disciplined. I got the feeling watching the game that because they were at home and in a tournament many of their countrymen felt they should not have hosted the Brazilians felt under pressure to play the open and free flowing style of football they are renowned for, but no longer capable of.



"the score would have been a lot closer"

Don't you mean Kloser?  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...rd-as-hosts-are-dumped-out-in-semi-final.html


----------



## ayceejay (10 Jul 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Think that result was a shock, imagine if Robben stays on his feet for an entire game tomorrow ?!


He didn't but also failed to get the result he was looking for which I think is an Oscar. I am glad I don't have to watch anymore his gamesmanship jn the final,


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2014)

I'm not surprised at the reaction to poor Lionel having to go to dope control, I am surprised that they actually have some:
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national
Football, living with it's head in the sand.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jul 2014)

Can anyone see Germany not eating Argentina alive in the final now? Apart from the fact that they appear to be by far the most technically and tactically gifted team in the tournament, they will be fresher having played a day before and only had a 90 minute stroll in the part with shooting practice compared to Argentina's 120+ of grinding, sapping tedium and the nervous exhaustion of penalties. I'm sure that Germany won't win it as easily as against Brazil, but I can't see it going to extra time. I hope not, at least.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Can anyone see Germany not eating Argentina alive in the final now? Apart from the fact that they appear to be by far the most technically and tactically gifted team in the tournament, they will be fresher having played a day before and only had a 90 minute stroll in the part with shooting practice compared to Argentina's 120+ of grinding, sapping tedium and the nervous exhaustion of penalties. I'm sure that Germany won't win it as easily as against Brazil, but I can't see it going to extra time. I hope not, at least.



The atmosphere is going to be interesting. Will the locals give their support to the team who destroyed theirs, or will they cheer their bitter rivals against those humiliated them. Probably neither to be honest, but random speculation is fun.

It's hard to see past Germany, who have been organised and skilful throughout, with Low clearly knowing the best way to set them up. That said, all it takes is for Argentina to click and we could see something quite brilliant.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2014)

As a seasoned football watcher, my opinion is that the world cup we've just sat through is without any shadow of any doubt the worst, most tedious, colourless grind in pointlessness that has ever been staged. I don't think I've actually watched a game in its entirety since the tournament began. And this from a football lover who has renewed his pair of season tickets 2014/2015 so please don't think of me as one of those namby-pamby 'football-is-beastly' people. And I was reliably informed that the lowest paid player in the England team - who happens to play for my club side - is on £4.5 million PER YEAR! I know they don't get paid for internationals (well they do but donate it all to charidee) so this is just a point I find interesting.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jul 2014)

PaulB said:


> As a seasoned football watcher, my opinion is that the world cup we've just sat through is without any shadow of any doubt the worst, most tedious, colourless grind in pointlessness that has ever been staged. I don't think I've actually watched a game in its entirety since the tournament began. And this from a football lover who has renewed his pair of season tickets 2014/2015 so please don't think of me as one of those namby-pamby 'football-is-beastly' people. And I was reliably informed that the lowest paid player in the England team - who happens to play for my club side - is on £4.5 million PER YEAR! I know they don't get paid for internationals (well they do but donate it all to charidee) so this is just a point I find interesting.



How much did you pay for your ST's Paul?


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> How much did you pay for your ST's Paul?


We got a bit of a result on that one. To renew our seats in the Lower Centenary (Kemlyn Road as it will forever be known to me) would have been £815 x 2 but I contacted the club direct and because of my 30-odd year season-ticket holding history (although they were on loan to a friend last season) got a switch to the Kop at a mere £725 x 2.


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2014)

Can you guess the teams from the 3 words most frequently used to describe them?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28247716
Which team's 3 words were
drab, error, mediocre
woeful, failure, embarrasing
fustration, ego, disappointing

Clue: none of them are England, who were exciting, inexprienced, disappointing


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

Italy
Brazil
Portugal

ETA: 1/3


----------



## Haitch (11 Jul 2014)

PaulB said:


> a mere £725





FC Utrecht: £220, best seats in the house. 17 home games, cup games up to the quarter finals, and all home play-off games for a European ticket at the end of the season.

Anyone else?


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jul 2014)

Prices over here are absolutely insane now. When I were a lad, I used occasionally to pop along to Loftus Road and stand on the terraces. I was never a hard core fan or anything, it was just something you occasionally did. Money was never an issue. I really don't recall what it cost to stand on the terraces, but it was sort of cinema ticket money. Couple of seasons ago, when QPR got promotion, my gooner mates proposed a trip to the Emirates. I was all for it till I found it was going to be something like £70. Jesus H Christ! I'll pass.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2014)

Alan H said:


> FC Utrecht: £220, best seats in the house. 17 home games, cup games up to the quarter finals, and all home play-off games for a European ticket at the end of the season.
> 
> Anyone else?


And what have the mighty Utrecht won in their long and glorious history? It's £220 for a reason.


----------



## Haitch (11 Jul 2014)

PaulB said:


> And what have the mighty Utrecht won in their long and glorious history? It's £220 for a reason.



Did you no see the Utrecht - Liverpool game a couple of seasons ago, when the fourth official saved Liverpool's face?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

Mascherano's level of commitment in the semi-final has been documented.

Ouch.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2014)

Alan H said:


> Did you no see the Utrecht - Liverpool game a couple of seasons ago, when the fourth official saved Liverpool's face?


No.


----------



## Haitch (11 Jul 2014)

PaulB said:


> No.




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIRgrEQK7zo


----------



## Durian (11 Jul 2014)

Suarez off to Barcelona.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jul 2014)

Barca have bitten off more than they can chew.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2014)

Alan H said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIRgrEQK7zo



We don't put that on our honours list in England.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I bet there will be a collective wailing and gnashing of teeth up in Merseyside


Not in the blue half of Meresyside, but plenty in Norway, the home counties and South West England.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jul 2014)

PaulB said:


> We got a bit of a result on that one. To renew our seats in the Lower Centenary (Kemlyn Road as it will forever be known to me) would have been £815 x 2 but I contacted the club direct and because of my 30-odd year season-ticket holding history (although they were on loan to a friend last season) got a switch to the Kop at a mere £725 x 2.



I would not pay that, nearly £40 a league game, I know it's cheap compared to a similar club, say Arsenal. When Wigan and Blackburn were in the PL, I used to buy "block" deals, 5-8 game tickets, once I got a run of Man U, Arsenal & Chelsea for less than £10 a game. They had spare capacity.........I have been reading about the Anfield re-development, the US owners are not daft are they? Keep demand and prices high.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jul 2014)

PaulB said:


> And what have the mighty Utrecht won in their long and glorious history? It's £220 for a reason.


Most Bundesliga sides will sell you a season ticket for not far north of £200. German football seems to be doing ok lately.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I bet there will be a collective wailing and gnashing of tooth up in Merseyside



FTFY

I just bought my season ticket for Falkirk - £225 for the South Stand. It's £325 to get better seats in the main stand but you have to sit in near silence beside the moaning faced old gits


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jul 2014)

Stupid money for STs to Newcastle and Sunderland... not including cup matches.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Stupid money for STs to Newcastle and Sunderland... not including cup matches.



I thought the Newcastle tickets were quite cheap for the Premiership? Obviously not in relation to the sh!te that is generally on display.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jul 2014)

I pay £199 at Bradford City, about £9 per game. Some think that is too cheap but I think that is about right for 3rd division football, hopefully we'll never see the PL again.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> I pay £199 at Bradford City, about £9 per game. Some think that is too cheap.



Really? For Bradford? Are these people known to the authorities?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

The cheapest ticket at Killie is £210 (Moffat Stand). Frank Beattie & East stands are £330, and you get a U16 season free, adding additional minors for £20.

I'd prefer if we had a single price of £270, but the moaning bassas in Moffat wouldn't be happy.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jul 2014)

swl said:


> FTFY
> 
> I just bought my season ticket for Falkirk - £225 for the South Stand. It's £325 to get better seats in the main stand but you have to sit in near silence beside the moaning faced old gits



I thought the money you received from Bradford for that pile of poo, Mark Stewart, would have enabled your club to subsidise your ST's. 

What strange do that was, we took 3 of your clog footed oafs at the same time, all were far too hopeless for League 2, not even good enough for Bradford Sunday Alliance, division 8. All were sent packing very soon, our employee who did the deals and in charge of first team affairs (!) with a fake CV, left under a cloud shortly after having been exposed as a failed pub landlord, not a football coach/scout/agent after all. And, we had to pay you £160k  It was a surreal episode, Peter Jackson our then manager said:-

_“It was a bizarre appointment. It was hard to find anyone who knew him or anything about him. People looked him up on the internet but until he joined Bradford, there didn’t seem to be anything. “He used to claim Tiger Woods had taught him to play golf, Jamie Oliver taught him how to cook and the actor Denzel Washington was a good mate. I used to wonder who taught him to drive, Michael Schumacher? _


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2014)

Just think, if you'd paid the £10k or so Falkirk wanted you could have saved yourself a fortune, instead of perpetuating the tight Yorkshiremen image


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2014)

Well, the 15 year waiting list at Anfield for those tickets shows that they can charge it and can get it.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jul 2014)

PaulB said:


> Well, the 15 year waiting list at Anfield for those tickets shows that they can charge it and can get it.



Yes, makes you wonder why they don't want to build capacity to cater for the latent support for the "brand"..........................


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2014)

MarkF said:


> Yes, makes you wonder why they don't want to build capacity to cater for the latent support for the "brand"..........................


You can wonder what you like. I don't.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Mascherano's level of commitment in the semi-final has been documented.
> 
> Ouch.



I saw him grimace during that challenge and figured it was cramp! Well now I know...


----------



## accountantpete (12 Jul 2014)

Behavioural specialist brought in to treat Luis Suarez


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2014)

Heck, I predicted 0 - 1 as a final score not the 3rd minute score.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

That's my prediction wrong as well now. The Dutch to get 7?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2014)

Helluva high-pitched crowd. Have they let in 20,000 school kids or something?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> That's my prediction wrong as well now. The Dutch to get 7?


Yebbut you couldn't have expected that Blind bloke to score.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2014)

How crap is Luiz? £40m!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piemaster (12 Jul 2014)

Seems to be a lot of empty seats. Perhaps they all went for a half time beer and decided it really wasn't worth going back for the rest of the game.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

Piemaster said:


> Seems to be a lot of empty seats. Perhaps they all went for a half time beer and decided it really wasn't worth going back for the rest of the game.



Maybe it was past their bedtime?

Anyway, I have switched it off, I have never been a fan of 3rd/4th place matches and this one has added to my dislike of them.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Jul 2014)

Agreed. Totally pointless. Not much in the way of bragging rights "......came 3rd in the 2014 World Cup" WhooHoo!
More didn't want to lose the last match that FIFA are making them play.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Jul 2014)

Well I'm glad Brazil managed to avoid another total disaster/humiliation. Tho' they never looked remotely like winning. Oh dear. 3.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jul 2014)

Holland were cruising, they had a gear in hand throughout the match.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Holland were cruising, they had a gear in hand throughout the match.


Yup.

Is this the end of Brazil as a - let alone The - top football nation? They looked, in truth, out of their depth from the get-go. Without the home advantage and some helpful refereeing, they could easily have 'done an England'. Will they bounce back from this?


----------



## Piemaster (13 Jul 2014)

Brazil is interesting. Always seem to have relied on a depth talent and flair to win, it ain't working as well anymore as the rest of the world has reduced the margins on that and organise themselves as better as teams.
Think I've said on this thread before that watching the local teams play here on TV the standard really surprised at how poor it can be. I'd put it at lower end Championship (or SPL ) level. Some of those nice new stadiums are going to have to spread the spectators out really thinly too. The better players, and David Luiz, going to play in Europe can't help much.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Maybe it was past their bedtime?
> 
> Anyway, I have switched it off, I have never been a fan of 3rd/4th place matches and this one has added to my dislike of them.



When Scotland make it there you wont be saying that!


----------



## MarkF (13 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Anyway, I have switched it off, I have never been a fan of 3rd/4th place matches and this one has added to my dislike of them.



Me neither, game shave to have a "point" for me, but I think that this was different. With the Dutch not having actually lost a game, they can go home from the WC unbeaten and I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Brandane (13 Jul 2014)

Piemaster said:


> I'd put it at lower end Championship (or SPL ) level.


I know Brazilian football isn't what it used to be, but no way can it be as bad as the SPL!


----------



## Brandane (13 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> When Scotland make it there you wont be saying that!


Scotland making it to the third place play off? 
I will be amazed if they ever qualify for the world cup finals again in my lifetime!

I agree that the third place play off is pointless Normally it is only the top teams that get as far as the semi finals, and third place for them is nothing more than a disappointment. It would only be of any value to the likes of Costa Rica, Scotland, or England. The big boys don't rate it.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2014)

I have been saying for a couple of years since the hype for this world cup tournament got going that Brazil were not a team to be feared. All the commentators, pundits and journalists have been banging on about the flair and skill levels of the Brazilians. They are living on the memories of 1970 and '74 when they were truly spectacular. Most of these players are now in Europe plying their trade, and it shows. They are an average international team with a few "star" players. Take those away and with the referee not being favourable to them, they have been shown up for what they really are. Maicon and Jo were found out at Man.city a few years back and disappeared. Fred and Hulk looked ordinary, Luiz is an ordinary, but dirty player, and Willian may of looked ok at Chelski last season but failed to step up on the International stage. The goal keeper, Cesar I believe was their best player. Naymar showed some good touches, at times, and the captain Silva looked solid at the back.

I suppose they did a lot better than our flops,


----------



## Brandane (13 Jul 2014)

Paulus said:


> I suppose they did a lot better than our flops,


"OUR" flops weren't even there. I know you meant your flops .


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> I agree that the third place play off is pointless Normally it is only the top teams that get as far as the semi finals, and third place for them is nothing more than a disappointment. It would only be of any value to the likes of Costa Rica, Scotland, or England. The big boys don't rate it.



I'd agree with that, but last night was different to most of them because of the morbid fascination around the implosion of Brazil. It's the only third place match I've ever watched, in fact I was surprised to learn they've been in the WC since the outset. I have no memories of the '66 one and I was glued to every match then being as live football on the box was a rarity in those days..


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2014)

It was an interesting game insomuch as the Dutch lost interest after the second goal - the players looked like they were mentally rolling out the towels on their holiday loungers. Brazil meanwhile were utterly ineffectual - how many times did Luiz launch 80 yard punts straight up the park and out for a bye-kick?


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> "OUR" flops weren't even there. I know you meant your flops .


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jul 2014)

Paulus said:


> I have been saying for a couple of years since the hype for this world cup tournament got going that Brazil were not a team to be feared. All the commentators, pundits and journalists have been banging on about the flair and skill levels of the Brazilians. They are living on the memories of 1970 and '74 when they were truly spectacular. Most of these players are now in Europe plying their trade, and it shows. They are an average international team with a few "star" players. Take those away and with the referee not being favourable to them, they have been shown up for what they really are.



Sadly I agree with you. I am old enough to have seen those great Brazilian teams you mention and I find myself clinging onto the (vain) hope they will enthral us all again. It is like a part of my youth has been taken away from me.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Jul 2014)

"De Guzmán lobbed a cross into the box, where David Luiz looked well place to clear. Instead – displaying a spectacular lack of spatial awareness – he headed the ball straight into the path of the unmarked Daley Blind. The Brazil centre-half’s “blind spot” duly revealed, Blind skilfully directed the ball into the roof of the net from 12 yards out. Have Paris Saint-Germain really paid Chelsea £50m for David Luiz?"
http://www.theguardian.com/football...ld-cup-2014-third-place-play-off-match-report


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Have Paris Saint-Germain really paid Chelsea £50m for David Luiz?"
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...ld-cup-2014-third-place-play-off-match-report


They're looking for the receipt.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jul 2014)

I'm prepared to take some stick for this, but I think that Luiz is a good player, and I like the third place playoff.

The problem with Luiz is that he goes a bit nuts without someone yelling at him to keep the f*ck back as a defender. Terry did this for him at Chelsea. He's expected to be a defensive rock for Brazil and it's never going to work because he's wanting to bomb forward all the time; he's essentially the Brazilian version of Glen Johnson.

As a team, Brazil have played way too high a line and been constantly caught out. The blame for this lies with Scolari who seems to believe his side is as good as the vintage sides from decades past. 

I don't particularly understand the histrionics about the third place playoff. It's been around for twenty years so it's not exactly a surprise for players or managers. What's Van Gaal bothered about anyway? He's away to Manchester to take over from the unfairly shafted Moyes.

I'm watching the match tonight with a bunch of Germans. I will try not not mention the war.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I'm prepared to take some stick for this, but I think that Luiz is a good player,



I'll agree with that.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2014)

Germans are confident -


----------



## ayceejay (13 Jul 2014)

The difference between a fading team and a rising team is that players in a rising team all want the ball and tackle to get it or position themselves to receive it whereas the other team receive the ball and think WTF now nobody wants it so they either loose it or punt high and hopeful. The only Brazilian player seemingly wanting the ball was Oscar who should have had a penalty just like 'groundman' Robben did at the other end but Robben is well experienced at winning free kicks and penalties. It was a cruel ref that booked Oscar for diving when he didn't and not Robben who did it constantly. He leans back on a player and when the other guy moves Robben falls over and the ref awards a free kick, you will note that a number of Dutch players work on the referee, constantly badgering and acting up.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Jul 2014)

Anyone agree Argentina coach Alejandro Sabella looks like a cross between Marlon Brando and Karl Pilkington?


----------



## Brandane (13 Jul 2014)

C'Mon the Germans!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2014)

up the Krauts


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

Why on earth hasn't the BBC told the commentators how to pronounce Klöse? It's either ''closer'' or ''close'' with them. Klurzer!


----------



## Stephenite (13 Jul 2014)

Two deserved yellows so far.

It's close, but i think i want the argies. I don't owe anyone any favours and noone owes me. Krauts have won three WC Argies two. So argies winning will even it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2014)

Absorbing first half.


----------



## Berties (13 Jul 2014)

Christ it's half time of the final!
Just woke up ,haven't missed much! Post hard ride BBQ and beer was to much!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

Berties said:


> Christ it's half time of the final!
> Just woke up ,haven't missed much! Post hard ride BBQ and beer was to much!


First two goals were nothing special but the third was a real stunner...


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

Would it invoke Godwins Law to speculate mischievously if any of the Argies were descendants of escapee WW2 Germans?


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

A goal would certainly help this cagey game


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

Oh, bollix - bloody ET


----------



## spen666 (13 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Oh, bollix - bloody ET


Is ET the 3rd German sub?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Oh, bollix - bloody ET


I know. This is where the necessary early night turns into the unnecessarily essential extra beer....


----------



## Stephenite (13 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know. This is where the necessary early night turns into the unnecessarily essential extra beer....


I've been avoiding the open box of Messmer (riesling) in the fridge and sticking to a neutral ripasso. I can't be bothered opening a new bottle so its the kraut white..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

In the interests of impartiality I'm drinking Belgian beer.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

I'm in loco parentis for my 18 month old grandson and the bugger will be waking up by the time the penalties finish FFS


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

I'm moving on from beer to scotch, via wine


----------



## stephec (13 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In the interests of impartiality I'm drinking Belgian beer.


So am I.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

That was good!


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

What a finish - best thing in a dull game


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

This is game changer tense....but Messi messes it up....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

Well done Germany, they were the best team in the tournament and deserved to win. Good goal to win it as well.

But just wait til they play Scotland, we'll show them...


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

I won £20 on the Hun winning - anyone want a drink on me?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> I won £20 on the Hun winning - anyone want a drink on me?


Baggsy!


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Baggsy!


We could share a couple of Westvleteren 12's - that would see off the 20 quid!


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

Messi, player of the tournament??????? My arse!
David Luiz provided more entertainment for me, per square yard, than anyone


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2014)

Of the 20 World Cup tournaments played Germany have appeared in eight finals. That's some record.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

It's the first time that Germany have won the World Cup, the 3 previous victories were West Germany. How can people not work out that it's not the same.

I'm claiming 66 as a Scottish victory.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

User said:


> So this year was your last chance?



Not with the shíte that you lot took out there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

Mind you, once we beat them on 7 September, we'll become World Champions. That's how it works is it not?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

User said:


> It worked for you in 1967



True.


----------



## Yellow Fang (13 Jul 2014)

Wouldn't normally be glad with Germany winning the cup, but when the alternative is Argentina.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2014)

Nice to see a European nation win in South America for the first time,and to see the Beckham brats on the loosing side!https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...n-wear-argentina-kit-world-cup-185445714.html


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice to see a European nation win in South America for the first time,and to see the Beckham brats on the loosing side!https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...n-wear-argentina-kit-world-cup-185445714.html


What a charmless thing to say.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice to see a European nation win in South America for the first time,and to see the Beckham brats on the loosing side!https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...n-wear-argentina-kit-world-cup-185445714.html




They are just children enjoying a game of football. No need for the 'brats' remark. Jeez.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2014)

That's the first time that European sides have won it 3 times in a row, who would bet against another Eurpean team in Russia in 4 years time?


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> What a charmless thing to say.




"I won £20 on the Hun winning - anyone want a drink on me?"


Pot calling kettle black i'd say!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2014)

Argies 0 Kraut's 2



ianrauk said:


> They are just children enjoying a game of football. No need for the 'brats' remark. Jeez.




"Argies 0 Kraut's 2"

Another hypocrite i see!


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2014)

How on earth did Lionel 'Drug Dwarf' Messi get player of the tournament, when he wasn't even Argentina's best player? They shouldn't have bothered with the award and given a team award to the Germans.

Overall it's been a cracking tournament with very few dull games. Even Mrs. RM enjoyed what she saw, meaning I'll never be able to convince her that watching Kilmarnock is an entertaining experience.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Argies 0 Kraut's 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Football banter as opposed to calling kids brats for no reason? Hmm...


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Football banter as opposed to calling kids brats for no reason? Hmm...



Wow some of the things children are exposed to these days 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3sQqzjeDWk
and some of the language they use themselves and you're getting all upset over the word brat!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2014)

Lads, if you're not careful a football match will break out...


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2014)

Not getting upset about it at all. But wondering why you feel the need to call kids watching a football game brats. Oh I see, I get it, it's because they are the Bechkams kids. Oh, that makes it all ok then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2014)

"Not getting upset about it at all."

I think the fact that the "Krauts"won the World Cup is getting you upset more than the use of an old slang term for children?!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> "Not getting upset about it at all."
> 
> I think the fact that the "Krauts"won the World Cup is getting you upset more than the use of an old slang term for children?!




Yes, if you think so.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> That's the first time that European sides have won it 3 times in a row, who would bet against another Eurpean team in Russia in 4 years time?




England maybe(?)Seriously though,England will soon be reduced to the level of celebrating qualifying for these events, where other similar sized nations celebrate winning the damn things!!


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Overall it's been a cracking tournament with very few dull games. They shouldn't have bothered with the award and given a team award to the Germans.


Totally agree on both counts. And I think the overall result is actually, in the great scheme of things, however gutting for any True Born Englishman, an excellent one - a triumphant reminder in a celebrity-obsessed age that football is and will always be a team game, and a good team will beat any individual Great Player, any day of the week.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Totally agree on both counts. And I think the overall result is actually, in the great scheme of things, however gutting for any True Born Englishman, an excellent one - a triumphant reminder in a celebrity-obsessed age that football is and will always be a team game, and a good team will beat any individual Great Player, any day of the week.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> . Even Mrs. RM enjoyed what she saw, meaning I'll never be able to convince her that watching Kilmarnock is an entertaining experience.



Doubt you could convince anybody that watching Kilmarnock is an entertaining experience. #stillhurtin96


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> How on earth did Lionel 'Drug Dwarf' Messi get player of the tournament, when he wasn't even Argentina's best player? They shouldn't have bothered with the award and given a team award to the Germans.
> 
> Overall it's been a cracking tournament with very few dull games. Even Mrs. RM enjoyed what she saw, meaning I'll never be able to convince her that watching Kilmarnock is an entertaining experience.


Adidas main FIFA World Cup sponsor, Messi Adidas biggest star player, simples.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2014)

swl said:


> Doubt you could convince anybody that watching Kilmarnock is an entertaining experience. #stillhurtin96


Oh, I don't know. After all, he got her to marry him, didn't he?


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Adidas main FIFA World Cup sponsor, Messi Adidas biggest star player, simples.


You missed out tax exempt sponsor and tax exempt football governing body(who apparently made $4.5 billion from this world cup)


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, I don't know. After all, he got her to marry him, didn't he?



After having taken her to several Killie matches!! Granted, one was a Cup Final against Celtic but I think the majority of games involved a doing.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2014)

BBC 12.1 million viewers - ITV 2.9 Million
who were the 2.9 million people that watched the Final on ITV? Why would you do that?
Even Adrian Chiles' mum watches BBC!


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> BBC 12.1 million viewers - ITV 2.9 Million
> who were the 2.9 million people that watched the Final on ITV? Why would you do that?
> Even Adrian Chiles' mum watches BBC!



The poor souls have obviously lost their remotes!


----------



## Brandane (14 Jul 2014)

Was Ian Wright on the ITV panel? That would be a good enough reason for watching BBC..


----------



## Brandane (14 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> They shouldn't have bothered with the award and given a team award to the Germans.


They did! .........


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Was Ian Wright on the ITV panel? That would be a good enough reason for watching BBC..



Yep. Sat with Chiles, Dixon, Hoddle and O'Neill on the beach for some reason. Perhaps they'd got booted out their studio?


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Yep. Sat with Chiles, Dixon, Hoddle and O'Neill on the beach for some reason. Perhaps they'd got booted out their studio?


 so you were one of the 2.9 million then?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> so you were one of the 2.9 million then?



Almost. Mrs RM had been watching some p!sh on ITV so the TV was still tuned to it. I watched them for a few minutes, laughed at Lee Dixon's ridiculous glasses and switched before risking a shot of Chiles' bulging crotch. The BBC isn't much better to be honest, what with Hansen banging on about defending and Lawrenson's truly abysmal patter.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jul 2014)

Letting ITV show live sport is like letting Jimmy Savile and Gary Glitter host Children in Need.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2014)

I see this bloke every wednesday in Blackburn ASDA. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...new-home-strip-strangest-kit-advert-time.html


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I see this bloke every wednesday in Blackburn ASDA.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...new-home-strip-strangest-kit-advert-time.html



Marginally less tragic than the chicken one from a couple years ago. Smart looking kit though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Marginally less tragic than the chicken one from a couple years ago. Smart looking kit though.



I think so too,but unfortunately my first glimpse of it was yesterday when i saw a bloke wearing one with a beer gut twice the size of Birdy's!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think so too,but unfortunately my first glimpse of it was yesterday when i saw a bloke wearing one with a beer gut twice the size of Birdy's!



Tellytubby?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Tellytubby?



We're talking 50 inch waste at least!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Jul 2014)

England are now rated less than Costa Rica,and Bosnia.http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28341146


----------



## accountantpete (31 Jul 2014)

Ravel denied bail - cracking pic


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jul 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Ravel denied bail - cracking pic
> 
> View attachment 52089


A sad individual earning far too much for his level of maturity. 

And a complete waste of a fantastic level of talent, destined to always be a "What he could have been....".


----------



## craigwend (31 Jul 2014)

AS Trencín Vs Hull City AFC

*Europa League third qualifying round first leg*

Venue: Stadion Pod Dubnom, Zilina
Date: Thursday, 31 July
Kick-off: 18:00 BST
*& the miss ... https://vine.co/v/MEDmQIK1npT*


----------



## Roadhump (1 Aug 2014)

As an Evertonian I'm made up we've signed Lukaku, silly money but that's what football is about nowadays. Good to secure Barkley on a longer contract as well as Coleman, Baines and Barry. Looking forward to the new season - really missing matchdays and the pub before and after - hopefully the entertaining football encouraged by Bobby Brown Shoes will continue..


----------



## Alun (1 Aug 2014)

Roadhump said:


> As an Evertonian I'm made up we've signed Lukaku, silly money but that's what football is about nowadays. Good to secure Barkley on a longer contract as well as Coleman, Baines and Barry. Looking forward to the new season - really missing matchdays and the pub before and after - hopefully the entertaining football encouraged by Bobby Brown Shoes will continue..


Do you want that Belgian buffoon back?


----------



## dan_bo (1 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> A sad individual earning far too much for his level of maturity.
> 
> And a complete waste of a fantastic level of talent, destined to always be a "What he could have been....".



The boy really is an utter penis.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2014)

Roadhump said:


> As an Evertonian I'm made up we've signed Lukaku, silly money but that's what football is about nowadays. Good to secure Barkley on a longer contract as well as Coleman, Baines and Barry. Looking forward to the new season - really missing matchdays and the pub before and after - hopefully the entertaining football encouraged by Bobby Brown Shoes will continue..



Personally I think you've got a bit of a bargain, in relative terms. Lukaku is an indestructible death tank who scores a goal every couple games, and at 21 he's not even reached his peak.


----------



## Inertia (1 Aug 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Personally I think you've got a bit of a bargain, in relative terms. Lukaku is an indestructible death tank who scores a goal every couple games, and at 21 he's not even reached his peak.


I guess time will tell on Lukaku, he doesn't show up enough for me but thats up to Martinez to fix, I guess he thinks he can. For me, keeping Barclay and Barry was more important.


----------



## Roadhump (1 Aug 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Personally I think you've got a bit of a bargain, in relative terms. Lukaku is an indestructible death tank who scores a goal every couple games, and at 21 he's not even reached his peak.


He is a lethal finisher with an excellent goal ratio of 1 every other game (except for Chelsea). However, he is far from the finished article; I have heard a few Evertonians criticising his first touch, which personally I think is a bit harsh because he has often shown a good first touch. There are times when he has disappeared though, which is perhaps what is behind Inertia's comment, and if he really wants to make it big, he will have to improve his concentration. Perhaps his spat with Mourinho will give him the fire in his belly to prove a few points. If so, he will probably not be at Everton in 4 or 5 years time (unless we manage to overhaul the moneyed elite clubs and start winning titles), but we should benefit from his efforts in the meantime.


----------



## Roadhump (1 Aug 2014)

Alun said:


> Do you want that Belgian buffoon back?


The curly haired one, I assume. We have moved on from that, but at times he was terrific. Give me James McCarthy any day though.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2014)

Roadhump said:


> He is a lethal finisher with an excellent goal ratio of 1 every other game (except for Chelsea). However, he is far from the finished article; I have heard a few Evertonians criticising his first touch, which personally I think is a bit harsh because he has often shown a good first touch. There are times when he has disappeared though, which is perhaps what is behind Inertia's comment, and if he really wants to make it big, he will have to improve his concentration. Perhaps his spat with Mourinho will give him the fire in his belly to prove a few points. If so, he will probably not be at Everton in 4 or 5 years time (unless we manage to overhaul the moneyed elite clubs and start winning titles), but we should benefit from his efforts in the meantime.



All fair points, he's just one of those players I love to watch.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2014)

Inertia said:


> I guess time will tell on Lukaku, he doesn't show up enough for me but thats up to Martinez to fix, I guess he thinks he can. For me, keeping Barclay and Barry was more important.



I'm glad we sold him!

£28m is a bonkers price for him esp' when you look at what we paid for Costa.

Very on/off and seems to struggle in a tightly packed box.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm glad we sold him!
> 
> £28m is a bonkers price for him esp' when you look at what we paid for Costa.
> 
> Very on/off and seems to struggle in a tightly packed box.



I genuinely don't get the Costa hype. A couple decent seasons at Atletico (suppose you could say the same of Lukaku's loan spells), but he's injury prone and temperamental. Will be interesting to see how he gets on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I genuinely don't get the Costa hype. A couple decent seasons at Atletico (suppose you could say the same of Lukaku's loan spells), but he's injury prone and temperamental. Will be interesting to see how he gets on.



I think he's a really good centre forward - big, strong and direct. Seems to be settling in nicely in the two pre-season matches I have watched. One very good goal and two unselfish assists. He looks very athletic and highly mobile for a pretty big guy which I guess does highlight a concern re recurrent hamstring injuries.

On the temperament front he does seem to wear his heart on his sleeve and almost flared up the other night when a Vitesse Arnhem player (can't recollect which) hacked him down with what would almost certainly have been a red card in a competitive game. Nonetheless, he did manage to stay under control!

I don't see him as any worse than being aggressive in a sporting sense - as opposed to being an outright thug.

I'm very excited to have him onboard - he seems to be a top player and his recent pedigree supports that as he played a pivotal role in Athletico's far from shabby last season.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14-OP65ZClo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2014)

There's a new Pick the Score competition starting presently. Players can pick one Premiership team and one other team that the BBC's fixtures list. Those teams will be added to the next playlist*. 3 points for correct score, 1 for correct result. Anyone who reckons they've got the stamina for a full season, feel free to join.

*As the PL start later, Saturday 9ths games are the others
(
Millwall v Leeds
Brighton v Sheffield Wednesday
Rochdale v Peterborough
Accrington v Southend
Gateshead v Torquay
Newport v Wycombe
Bristol Rovers v Grimsby
Dundee v Kilmarnock
Hibernian v Livingston
Cowdenbeath v Falkirk)


----------



## craigwend (8 Aug 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Aug 2014)

Well, my prediction that Hibs would get beat isnae gonna happen. Mind you, I'll be happy enough to keep putting them down for a loss if they win every week 

Even our 'keeper has scored


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Aug 2014)

And Farid the God


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Aug 2014)

Watching Accy Stanley play Southend yesterday was like watching paint dry.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Even our 'keeper has scored



http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/9415011/goalkeeper-oxley-scores-for-hibs


----------



## craigwend (10 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/9415011/goalkeeper-oxley-scores-for-hibs



*Mark Thomas Oxley* (born 28 September 1990) is an English professional footballer who plays as a goalkeeper for *Hibernian* 
on loan from Premier League side *Hull City**.

& your welcome *


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

craigwend said:


> on loan from Premier League side *Hull City**.
> & your welcome *



Thank you very much


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Aug 2014)

The season is only one day old and the first casualty has bit the dust.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/aug/10/huddersfield-mark-robins


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> The season is only one day old and the first casualty has bit the dust.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/aug/10/huddersfield-mark-robins



That is crazy. One game!!??


----------



## MarkF (10 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> That is crazy. One game!!??



It's 1 win in 23 I think, the fans wanted him out months ago, losing 0-4 at home in the first game meant a poisonous atmosphere until he did go. It's no good buying Nahki Wells but not buying James Hanson.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Aug 2014)

MarkF said:


> It's 1 win in 23 I think, the fans wanted him out months ago, losing 0-4 at home in the first game meant a poisonous atmosphere until he did go. It's no good buying Nahki Wells but not buying James Hanson.


The time to get rid of him in that case would have been at the end of last season when they could have got a new guy settled in before this one started.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

Yep, completely pointless giving him one game and then sacking him - should have gone at the end of last season if it was so bad a situation.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Aug 2014)

Our old gaffer, Pressley (aka the Matalan Mancini), is favourite to replace him.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Aug 2014)

Next to go?

Big Fat Sam if the Hammers struggle in the first few games. The fans don't like him and the owners are getting twitchy.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (11 Aug 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Watching Accy Stanley play Southend yesterday was like watching paint dry.


Let's hope this season starts better than last!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2014)

I see that Glenn Hoddle has signed for QPR as first team coach; it's probably a punishment for his sins in a previous life. The nobber.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2014)

We took nearly 300 fans to "Bell end Road"where we out sung them and outplayed them in the second half! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2014/08/leeds-2-stanley-1/ A pity some of their retarded fans had to try and start some trouble with us after the match. Fair play to the elderly gent who whacked one of 'em!


----------



## accountantpete (14 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Next to go?
> 
> Big Fat Sam if the Hammers struggle in the first few games. The fans don't like him and the owners are getting twitchy.



Tony Pulis might beat him to it!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...anager-unhappy-at-lack-of-transfer-funds.html


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Tony Pulis might beat him to it!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...anager-unhappy-at-lack-of-transfer-funds.html


Meaning he'll be available if BSF is told to Do One 

Heaven help us.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Meaning he'll be available if BSF is told to Do One
> 
> Heaven help us.



Could be - Pulis has gone

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/tony-pulis-leaves-crystal-palace-4051417


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Aug 2014)

Costa was phenomenal for the 'Rojoblancos' last season..
once again, will a La Liga player cross the gap?


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Could be - Pulis has gone
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/tony-pulis-leaves-crystal-palace-4051417



Parish is an absolute melt to have got rid of him, they looked buried before Pulis arrived and got them sorted. I'd be gutted if I was a fan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2014)

It's pantomime season. It's nonsense. Self-important nobbers.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's pantomime season. It's nonsense. Self-important nobbers.



Very true. Although Scotland can lay claim to the greatest pantomime in fitba just now, the demise, rebirth and eagerly anticipated and inevitable demise again of Sevconian Hanover FC. You really couldn't make their pish up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Very true. Although Scotland can lay claim to the greatest pantomime in fitba just now, the demise, rebirth and eagerly anticipated and inevitable demise again of Sevconian Hanover FC. You really couldn't make their pish up.


very true. and they have learned hee-haw.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> very true. and they have learned hee-haw.



That's the most frustrating thing about them. They could have learned, and actually played a positive part in Scottish fitba for a change, developing youngsters around a few seasoned pros which would still have seen them stroll through the leagues. But naw, they had to spunk hunners on top SPL players to win amateur leagues. Absolutely pathetic. 

Also, their fans hatred of Wee Naisy, who is a genuinely good guy, does my head in, though to be fair there are Killie fans who give him peters for leaving us too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2014)

West Coast nobbers the lot of them 

I'm back hame this weekend to see the mighty Loons hammer the Pars


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

Is Jefferies still managing Dunfermline? If so, just watch out for the long punt forward and you'll be fine. The football he had us playing by the end of his tenure was absolutely chronic.

One of my favourite footballing memories involves them actually. Me and the auld yin were at East End Park on a glorious spring afternoon in 1999, so just before we lost the plot a bit as a club. Ian Durrant was in the twilight of his career but still a force to be reckoned with and absolutely tore them apart. Total demolition job as we destroyed them 6 - 0, though we were aided by Campbell's decision to take off a defender and stick on another striker (Andy Smith, who we ended up signing, despite being a donkey) at half time.

I doubt I'll be chanting "We want seven" at a Killie match any time soon.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Aug 2014)

Yeah, we've got Sevco tonight. Mixed feelings. On the one hand there's always the chance this will happen again -


View: http://youtu.be/gqcsKmVXcM8


View: http://youtu.be/-abIdYIc0yA


Easily the best night I've ever had at the football when we became the last side to beat Rangers before they were liquidated.

However, we now have the same bigoted scum fans -bringing their sectarian filth back to our stadium.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Aug 2014)

As a Palace fan I never felt Pulis was comfortable at Selhurst. No doubt a fantastic job last season, but still felt it was CV writing.

Seems a manufactured move taken the huge survival bonus and ran knowing he was never going to get the funds Stoke gave/lost with him.


----------



## brodiej (15 Aug 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> As a Palace fan I never felt Pulis was comfortable at Selhurst. No doubt a fantastic job last season, but still felt it was CV writing.
> 
> Seems a manufactured move taken the huge survival bonus and ran knowing he was never going to get the funds Stoke gave/lost with him.



I'm not a Palace fan and it took me completely by surprise

Interesting article here, supporting what you say

http://prosoccertalk.nbcsports.com/...at-odds-with-the-realities-of-crystal-palace/


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> Yeah, we've got Sevco tonight. Mixed feelings. On the one hand there's always the chance this will happen again -
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/gqcsKmVXcM8
> ...




I sincerely hope you smash them.


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2014)

How about David Moyes for CPFC?


----------



## accountantpete (15 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> How about David Moyes for CPFC?



Think of the baggage he could bring with him


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

Sack Van Gaal...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Sack Van Gaal...


What we need is a managers' subs bench. Give them 60 minutes or so and if it's not working, take them off and try out the newest import.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What we need is a managers' subs bench. Give them 60 minutes or so and if it's not working, take them off and try out the newest import.



Excellent idea. Up there with the vanishing foam.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

The vanishing foam has been the most interesting feature of the first half.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> The vanishing foam has been the most interesting feature of the first half.


But will it still be there come Match of the Day?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But will it still be there come Match of the Day?



which takes me back to my earlier post, will van Gaal?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

Right, I'm off out to the Forfar v Dunfermline match. I expect goals galore.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> The vanishing foam has been the most interesting feature of the first half.


Will it work on Alan Shearer?


----------



## Glow worm (16 Aug 2014)

I bloody love Swansea!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Aug 2014)

They did better under David Moyes


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2014)

So Man Utd bottom of the league.
Bring back Moyes


----------



## Brandane (16 Aug 2014)

Swansea 3 points clear at the top of the EPL .
My Welsh cousin will be a happy bunny. She took me to my first ever game back in 1970. All I remember was it involved Swansea!


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Aug 2014)

Even the pigeons weren't impressed by Ashley Young's performance -

https://vine.co/v/M37F1mB5IzB


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Right, I'm off out to the Forfar v Dunfermline match. I expect goals galore.



2-0 home win. 25 yard wind-assisted opening goal from Dale Hilson, and veteran defender Darren Dods grabbed the 2nd with a brilliantly placed header. A decent game. Although I did get soaked due to the stupidly heavy rain in the latter part of the 2nd half.


----------



## Donger (16 Aug 2014)

I went to Birmingham (Bosman Blues) v Brighton and saw them win at home (1-0) for my first time in over 2 years.
The most memorable moment, and my personal highlight, was former Blues player /hellraiser Frank Worthington's interview on the pitch at half time . He appeared to have been, er ...shall we say..., enjoying the hospitality a little too much. Ended up making Deliah Smith look like a Temperance Society campaigner.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> 2-0 home win. 25 yard wind-assisted opening goal from Dale Hilson, and veteran defender Darren Dods grabbed the 2nd with a brilliantly placed header. A decent game. Although I did get soaked due to the stupidly heavy rain in the latter part of the 2nd half.


Good to see Robocop still doing well. So what colour face was old purpleface Jeffries wearing?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> Good to see Robocop still doing well. So what colour face was old purpleface Jeffries wearing?



At least 3 of us shouted "Jeffries Jeffries shut your pus"...and I believe that the DAFC directors left quite sharpish


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Aug 2014)

Interesting weekend.

At least we know what we have to do tomorrow night at Turf Moor.

I've never been there before but I understand the old wooden seats for the away fans have been replaced by shiny new plastic ones!

Good reports on the pies too.


----------



## Spartak (17 Aug 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I bloody love Swansea!!



Wot !!!


----------



## Glow worm (17 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> Wot !!!



Until they play us in the Prem next season of course!


----------



## ayceejay (17 Aug 2014)

You have only yourselves to blame, the name is van Gaal which has nothing to do with Holy Grail at all although the hype may have lead you to believe so. Send Rooney off an start again? What a twunt, old Luis was paid gazillions because he was Gods gift - a miracle worker- then he blames the players - class - NOT.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Aug 2014)

Loved the Swansea fans at 0-1 singing "You're getting fired in the morning."


----------



## martint235 (18 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Interesting weekend.
> 
> At least we know what we have to do tomorrow night at Turf Moor.
> 
> ...


You're in for a treat. They have indeed upgraded the seats. I think the away fans are still put in the older Cricket Field Stand though. At least the toilet is no longer just a wall round the back of one of the stands.

Come on you Clarets!!!


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Until they play us in the Prem next season of course!



OTBC 

Good win Saturday ..... Grabban looks a good buy !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2014)

My brother can find no record of anybody having cycled this Himalayan ''road''.





So, just to be sure, he's done it in a Leeds United jersey.


----------



## Longshot (18 Aug 2014)

Blimey. That looks errrm interesting whatever jersey is worn to do it in!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2014)

I bet his shorts are no longer *yellow*!


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2014)

My adopted *Pick the score - Premier League and beyond 2014/2015*
team didn't let me down with their score line!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28735901


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2014)

I heard a great line on Radio Lancashire during the Burnley v Chelsea commentary.
"He's sticking to his man like a fridge magnet to a fridge"!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2014)

martint235 said:


> You're in for a treat. They have indeed upgraded the seats. I think the away fans are still put in the older Cricket Field Stand though. At least the toilet is no longer just a wall round the back of one of the stands.
> 
> Come on you Clarets!!!



Good match - easy win. Good atmosphere with lots of banter between both sets of fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My brother can find no record of anybody having cycled this Himalayan ''road''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without wanting to invite a Leeds United ,may i suggest that the chin strap on the helmet is too loose!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good match - easy win. Good atmosphere with lots of banter between both sets of fans.



I see one of the products of the Falkirk Academy opened the scoring.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> I see one of the products of the Falkirk Academy opened the scoring.



Arfield is a cracking wee player. There was a rare moment of actual insight from Lawrenson on 5 Live last night, when he said that if Costa had scored that goal, we'd all be raving about it.

Does my head in that he's never got a shot at the national side.


----------



## Ajay (19 Aug 2014)

Chelsea looked strong last night.
Definitely a two horse race between them and City....


...for 2nd place


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2014)

You really think this is Newcastle's year? Would be nice to reverse the table as it currently stands!


----------



## dan_bo (22 Aug 2014)

Borrocks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2014)

It's completely mad that there are clubs who have built stadiums with seating way above what their crowd will ever likely to be.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Aug 2014)

Like who?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> Like who?



Kilmarnock, for starters. We've got a ludicrous stadium, given the size of the town and our proximity to Glasgow.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Aug 2014)

Four nothin' against Spurs, and to paraphrase Bill Shankly we wuz lucky to get nothin'.

*sigh*.

Feels like the start of a long, long, long season.


----------



## MarkF (26 Aug 2014)

I went to La Rosaleda last Saturday night to see Malaga v Bilbao, it's a beautiful and quintessentially Spanish football ground. Bought the tickets online, 20 Euros each for me and my son, (less than to see Bradford v Accrington), then printed them off for barcode entry. There was a great atmosphere with 27000 turning up, pretty good considering Malaga were expected to lose with a new(ish) and young team and it was on TV as the opening La Liga game. I was sat right alongside 500 Bilbao fans who mostly got on my tits the whole game, they kept singing something about the Basque country, this made the Malaga fans retort with a perfect (in English) rendition of Sylvia's "Viva Espana".  There was no real segregation and no undercurrent of potential violence despite there being Bilbao shirts dotted all over the stadium.






It was the most bizarre game of footie I have ever seen in my life  and there has been manic media coverage in Spain ever since with the Basques particularly indignant. The first half was turgid only a penalty (deserved) for Malaga broke the 45 mins of boredom. I was surprised when the ref blew at 45.00 bang on. Second half was even worse, I spent most of it trying to work out if the animated benched Malaga reserve goalie was the superb Guillermo Ochoa (Mexico) from the WC, it was............I also noted that Santa Cruz was as handsome as ever..........with about 3 mins to go, Iker Muniain (Bilbao) was fouled, Duda (Malaga) who had done absolutley nothing in his entire time of the pitch, promptly went mental.



This woke the crowd up and they started to get nervous as Bilbao laid siege to the Malaga goal, at 90 mins the they went crackers as 6 mins of injury time was displayed, where the ref got 6 mins from, I have no idea. 2 mins into injury time the ref sent off another Malaga player, Vitorino Antunes, for a fairly innoculous "normal" foul, that was it! Down to 9 men the stadium erupted with the ref being the entire focus of it's rage and he just wanted the game over so he could get off the pitch pronto, he wasn't lucky, Bilbao got a last minute corner and thew their goalkeeper into the Malaga box. My lad said the keeper will score, he was right, what a header, it was probably the last thing the ref wanted to happen and he did not deal with it well, cue incredible scenes all over the stadium.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2014)

Mk Dons having a good night - Di Maria wondering what he's walking into?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Aug 2014)

I wonder what the odds were on that? Whatever they were a tenner punt would have made you extremely happy


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder what the odds were on that? Whatever they were a tenner punt would have made you extremely happy



Just had a gander over on RedCafe and they are in meltdown on the MK Dons vs MUFC thread.


----------



## PaulB (26 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just had a gander over on RedCafe and they are in meltdown on the MK Dons vs MUFC thread.


They will be. It's like their sense of entitlement has been unfairly snatched away from them and now, by heck, have they got something to say about it! It's this that makes me laugh more than anything else as I've seen it so many times before.


----------



## Beebo (26 Aug 2014)

Worse start than Moyes, but this time they are blaming the players.
Seems like Moyes was unfairly scapegoated.
606 on Sunday was hilarious, the mufc supporters just couldnt comprehend that they could go the same way as Liverpool in the 90s.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Aug 2014)

Makes you wonder which team all the glory hunters will latch onto now that Manure are going down the pan! Certainly seem to be far fewer folks waddling about in Man U shirts hereabouts recently - and long may it continue


----------



## AndyRM (26 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> Worse start than Moyes, but this time they are blaming the players.
> Seems like Moyes was unfairly scapegoated.
> 606 on Sunday was hilarious, the mufc supporters just couldnt comprehend that they could go the same way as Liverpool in the 90s.



I said it when he left and I still believe it now: Ferguson royally shafted Moyes. It's clear that Ferguson's influence over the players was massive, and I'm not sure it can be replicated.

Getting rid of Moyes was a mistake IMO. He is a good manager who wasn't given the time he deserved to exert his own style on the team.

I hope that nobody decides to have a soft spot for MK Dons after tonight though. Horrible excuse for a club.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2014)




----------



## Alun (26 Aug 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Makes you wonder which team all the glory hunters will latch onto now that Manure are going down the pan! Certainly seem to be far fewer folks waddling about in Man U shirts hereabouts recently - and long may it continue


Which is your nearest Premier League club these days?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Aug 2014)

Alun said:


> Which is your nearest Premier League club these days?



Does it matter? I'd rather watch Norwich play Derby than Stoke against Palace. I hope that one day the Premier League bubble bursts, but sadly that probably won't be any time soon.


----------



## Bollo (26 Aug 2014)

Alun said:


> Which is your nearest Premier League club these days?


QPR?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Aug 2014)

Another one of the Falkirk protoges makes the move to the English Premiership, this time Conor McGrandles to Norwich for about a million This young guy is possibly the best prospect I've seen at Falkirk and I reckon he'll be a full international within 2-3 years.


----------



## Glow worm (27 Aug 2014)

Alun said:


> Which is your nearest Premier League club these days?



No idea but next season, Norwich hopefully! Though I am starting to enjoy this season in the Champ after a poor one in the Prem.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Aug 2014)

Glow worm said:


> No idea but next season, Norwich hopefully! Though I am starting to enjoy this season in the Champ after a a poor one in the Prem.



When Newcastle generously loaned themselves to the Championship I saw some of the best football I've witnessed at SJP. Granted, the gulf in quality was often huge, but watching the Toon play with freedom and aggression was refreshing, after the previous capitulation of a season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2014)

I wonder if plucky little Man U can kick start their season this weekend when they take on the mighty Burnley?


----------



## Beebo (27 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if plucky little Man U can kick start their season this weekend when they take on the mighty Burnley?


 it's a relegation 6 pointer!


----------



## MarkF (27 Aug 2014)

Big game tonight, Bratfud v Leeds, 20k expected at Valley Parade where we hope to beat our visitors for the first time since 1932. Losing at VP will surely spell the end of Mr Hockaday? I am feeling jaunty so predict a 3-1 win for the Bantams, James Hanson scoring all 3 and terrorising Leeds for 90 minutes..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2014)

MarkF said:


> Big game tonight, Bratfud v Leeds, 20k expected at Valley Parade where we hope to beat our visitors for the first time since 1932. Losing at VP will surely spell the end of Mr Hockaday? I am feeling jaunty so predict a 3-1 win for the Bantams, James Hanson scoring all 3 and terrorising Leeds for 90 minutes..



As a Chelsea fan I hope you win.


----------



## craigwend (27 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As a Chelsea fan I hope you win.



Fans of all other clubs - hope you win 

Edit : well done http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28862805


----------



## gavgav (27 Aug 2014)

Went to the Kingpower Stadium last night to see my team (Shrewsbury Town) produce one of the best results in our history, knocking Leicester City out of the Capital One Cup. What a night!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Aug 2014)

Well done Rangers, another cracking result tonight.

I really think it vindicates Harry's decision to rest his Premiership stars after their performance against Tottenham at the weekend, whilst we did the right thing and put out a weakened side against League 2 Burton Albion, resulting in another defeat. We don't need valuable time to start playing together after all and it wasn't as if this provided another opportunity for that...

Hopefully we played 3-5-2 with another set of untried, clueless 'wingbacks', so that any other premiership team worth their salt who want a guaranteed 3 points off us, can first watch that crock of shite we put on Saturday, to see how to do it and then watch the Burton game just for a laugh! Hurrah!

Good luck and well done Burton Albion.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2014)

A different footballing story has replaced the annihilation of Man Utd as my favourite:

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28962031


----------



## Brandane (28 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's completely mad that there are clubs who have built stadiums with seating way above what their crowd will ever likely to be.





swl said:


> Like who?





AndyRM said:


> Kilmarnock, for starters. We've got a ludicrous stadium, given the size of the town and our proximity to Glasgow.



Motherwell too.

PS.. Well done Maribor; justice for Legia .


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Well done Rangers, another cracking result tonight.
> 
> I really think it vindicates Harry's decision to rest his Premiership stars after their performance against Tottenham at the weekend, whilst we did the right thing and put out a weakened side against League 2 Burton Albion, resulting in another defeat. We don't need valuable time to start playing together after all and it wasn't as if this provided another opportunity for that...
> 
> ...


'Arry's past his sell by date now, he's one of the last remaining dinosaurs from the "Stick it in the f*cking mixa" era.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2014)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport/sport-headlines/man-united-to-become-mk-mancs-2014082889942


----------



## MarkF (28 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As a Chelsea fan I hope you win.



Done. A great night, nothing sweeter than seeing the L666s fans celebrating, then 3 minutes later, blubbing and behaving, well, like they always do.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Aug 2014)

From Pulis to Warnock, that is all. Fun being a Palace supporter..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2014)

Very happy with our CL group - although, as ever, there's always the odd banana skin or two lying in wait!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2014)

Come on Burnley!!! http://www.burnleyexpress.net/sport...s-guide-burnley-v-manchester-united-1-6812007


----------



## Dayvo (30 Aug 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Come on Burnley!!!



+!


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Aug 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Come on Burnley!!! http://www.burnleyexpress.net/sport...s-guide-burnley-v-manchester-united-1-6812007


+2


----------



## Beebo (30 Aug 2014)

Man utd sign blind defender!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28994387


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Aug 2014)

Burnley must be kicking themselves, two points dropped at home against lowly Man United.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2014)

Scorcher!

if we are not on MOTD first Mrs SD is phoning Linekar!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Scorcher!
> 
> if we are not on MOTD first Mrs SD is phoning Linekar!




Twas nuts...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Twas nuts...



JM very definitely not happy post match re shipping 3 goals!


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> JM very definitely not happy post match re shipping 3 goals!


Neither is Big Fat Sam, only we didn't get six in reply.

Two home defeats, it's going to be another very long winter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2014)

Decent game that - reminded me of the opening stages of Brazil 2014. Which is what all football should be like.

And brilliant that that miserable tósser Hansen is not there to put a damper on it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2014)

Christ-all-f*cking-mighty! Stop analysing everything you nobbers! It's a game of footie. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2014)

The Football League Show is a píss poor effort is it not? I've stuck with it over the past few years but it's a BBC car crash attempt. Just drop the studio crap and show the footie.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Aug 2014)

The _footie_? The _*footie*_? Begone with thy foul Anglicisations. It's the fitba you plastic Scotsman!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> The _footie_? The _*footie*_? Begone with thy foul Anglicisations. It's the fitba you plastic Scotsman!


I was trying to amend my language to appeal to the southerners, given that I was on about their leagues.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 Aug 2014)

Don't do it again


----------



## accountantpete (31 Aug 2014)

Manure in for Falcao?????????

https://twitter.com/tancredipalmeri...37974&tw_i=506182006653587456&tw_p=tweetembed


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Aug 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Manure in for Falcao?????????
> 
> https://twitter.com/tancredipalmeri...37974&tw_i=506182006653587456&tw_p=tweetembed



Crazy even I know they need 3 centre backs, and at least two decent defensive midfielders. Van Persie back to Arsenal?


----------



## accountantpete (1 Sep 2014)

Falcao to Manure

£12m loan fee and wages - looks like a done deal.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-after-club-agrees-loan-deal-with-Monaco.html

Two possible reasons

Van Persie was reportedly asked by a certain Dutch manager not to have an op in order to play in the world cup but he may now require surgery

or

Ed Woodward is raving mad.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 Sep 2014)

Good riddance to Loic 'wagepacket' Remy; you'll fit in well at Chelsea.

Enjoy the bench, you lowlife.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Good riddance to Loic 'wagepacket' Remy; you'll fit in well at Chelsea.
> 
> Enjoy the bench, you lowlife.



We'll probably give him half a dozen games all season and then his agent will start banging on about how he just has to start every single game as he is such a mighty talent etc.

Cue fall-out, miserable face etc and we'll sell him for £20m and come out about £5m ahead on the whole sorry mess.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We'll probably give him half a dozen games all season and then his agent will start banging on about how he just has to start every single game as he is such a mighty talent etc.
> 
> Cue fall-out, miserable face etc and we'll sell him for £20m and come out about £5m ahead on the whole sorry mess.



He's a mercenary like most of them are, but to rule out so many clubs before the Chelsea, because of an inflated belief in his own value makes a mockery of the actual clause triggered ..that of Champions League Football. Yeah right, more like £100k a week. I'm not sure getting to play each week will be the top of his agenda to be honest, Spokey.

Hopefully he won't come back to haunt any of those other clubs unwilling to match. Something tells me he won't.

PS Does Mourinho want another brat by the name of Taraabt? He played really well against Burton Albion?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2014)

Meanwhile down in the doldrums, we've had our boots nicked!
http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._players____boots_stolen_before_game/?ref=rss


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2014)

We are top of the league, the mighty bees, played 6 won 5 lost 1. None of that glory hunting nonsense down here---http://www.footballconference.co.uk/tables.php


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Meanwhile down in the doldrums, we've had our boots nicked!
> http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._players____boots_stolen_before_game/?ref=rss



I wish someone would nick some of our players boots, especially if the player is in them at the time.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 Sep 2014)

Paulus said:


> We are top of the league, the mighty bees, played 6 won 5 lost 1. None of that glory hunting nonsense down here---http://www.footballconference.co.uk/tables.php



I used to watch Barnet regularly down at Yeovil back in the 80s in the old Vauxhall Opel League.

But, just remember this year that Bristol Rovers will be coming '...right back up.'


----------



## PaulB (2 Sep 2014)

Manchester United have just signed Falcao for an estimated salary of £280,000 per week. That's £14,560,000 per year. Wayne Rooney's salary, according to several sources including the BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26246939 is an estimated £300,000 per week or £15,600,000 per year. That's a combined £30,160,000 per annum on those two players alone.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (2 Sep 2014)

Wow..
Bart Simpson to Zenit


did anyone see the Sky Sports news purple object to the ear?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Sep 2014)

How about youth players on £20,000 a week at 17, despite never playing for the first team? https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...tle-known-youth-player-20-000-082850946.html4


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2014)

Brian Sewell's transfer window round-up
http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...ewells-transfer-window-round-up-2014090290088

"nothing would have induced me to flee to Manchester. Not even £16m."


----------



## accountantpete (2 Sep 2014)

PaulB said:


> Manchester United have just signed Falcao for an estimated salary of £280,000 per week. That's £14,560,000 per year. Wayne Rooney's salary, according to several sources including the BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26246939 is an estimated £300,000 per week or £15,600,000 per year. That's a combined £30,160,000 per annum on those two players alone.



The thing is, Falcao's Monaco salary was effectively net of income tax. As I read it Utd are paying £280,000 but that is also likely to be net - so the club will be paying circa £330,000 gross.


----------



## Doseone (2 Sep 2014)

Pretty happy with QPR's business this window, think Sandro is a quality signing and glad we didn't buckle to Borini's wage demands, seems like we might have learnt a lesson. Think we might be light up front though.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Sep 2014)

Doseone said:


> Pretty happy with QPR's business this window, think Sandro is a quality signing and glad we didn't buckle to Borini's wage demands, seems like we might have learnt a lesson. Think we might be light up front though.



Agreed, 'the beast' will be fantastic I'm sure. We did need another striker but we've had enough parasites at the club so hopefully we have learnt a lesson. I'm sure Borini thought we'd jump at the chance...and not so, so enjoy the bench if we're not good enough. Lazy pillock.

Although I was harsh about Taraabt, either he wants to stay and gives 100% or he can be off as far as I'm concerned. The money that players are on these days they should be fighting to the death each and every game; anything less isn't good enough.

Caulker was a good signing and of the boy already on the books, who's to stop Charlie Austin? Hoilett seems to be getting more and more influential too. Isla does seem like a natural wingback but if Harry doesn't change to either the 4-3-3 (or the 4-4-1-1 we played against the Black cats) and persists with Hoddle's 3-5-2 we're not going anywhere other than the Championship IMO. And what a gutter about Ale'...don't think we'll see him again, sadly.

Hope you well fella!


----------



## Doseone (2 Sep 2014)

Yes, really really gutted for Ale - he's one that does have the right attitude. Seems like Niko really wanted to come back as well. Agree with you about 3-5-2. It ain't for us at the moment. Would love for Charlie Austin to prove what he can do. I just don't know about Taarabt. He's got amazing ability and I'll never forget that season he had in the Championship. So much potential but seems like the attitude just isn't there. 

I'm fine thanks, hope all is good with you too.


----------



## MarkF (2 Sep 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Meanwhile down in the doldrums, we've had our boots nicked!
> http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._players____boots_stolen_before_game/?ref=rss



A set of clogs will be cheap and improve your form no end.



Supersuperleeds said:


> I wish someone would nick some of our players boots, especially if the player is in them at the time.



I watched Leeds last week v Bradford and they were truly poo, it was funny, but also sad to see how far they have fallen, all the "footballers" were wearing claret and amber. You need "hope" as football fan, that things will get better, I can see zero signs for optimism at ER.


----------



## Retribution03 (2 Sep 2014)

Borini wont get near the bench..knew when he came to Liverpool he wasn't going to fit in as he'd already been at 7 clubs beforehand!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Falcao to Manure



Bloody 'ell! They'd have been better off with Mark Falco, or that rock me Amadeus geezer.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Sep 2014)

Shedloads of money spent by the top premier League clubs during the window, and most of it on foreign imports. Both the number and standards of players available for England is set to drop even further and I fear the "Years of hurt" referred to at the onset of every tournament are going to outlast those of us who actually witnessed the one good year.


----------



## Retribution03 (2 Sep 2014)

I agree with that and also think part of the problem is that when these young kids sign pro forms with the top teams they think they are the bees knees and are clubbing and chasing skirt instead of trying to improve as a professional and that's why a lot of them fall by the wayside.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2014)

MarkF said:


> A set of clogs will be cheap and improve your form no end.
> 
> 
> Well if we do buy some clogs we'll have to make sure they aren't from the same manufacturer your lot were wearing that day.http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21489673


----------



## accountantpete (3 Sep 2014)

Cracking Falcao site!

http://whatfalcaoearns.com/


----------



## craigwend (3 Sep 2014)

cracking Bruce site!

https://twitter.com/bruceatwedding


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2014)

Only 40 thousand there to watch England last night.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28947896
These games against "lesser nations" should be played around the country,like they did when Wembley was being re-built! Germany play their internationals in different venues, The FA still think that Wembley is the "home of football" and that every footballer in the world wants to play there.
Not forgetting that Wembley wont be paid for for another 10 years or so.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2014)

Talking about Germany they showed how you become world champions by luck as much as skill, by losing to the team they beat a few weeks ago.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29046969


----------



## Piemaster (4 Sep 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Only 40 thousand there to watch England last night.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28947896
> These games against "lesser nations" should be played around the country,like they did when Wembley was being re-built! Germany play their internationals in different venues, The FA still think that Wembley is the "home of football" and that every footballer in the world wants to play there.
> Not forgetting that Wembley wont be paid for for another 10 years or so.


I was thinking something similar for when Russia is stripped of the World Cup and it's handed to England  as there won't be a great deal of time to build new stadiums. Group stage matches could be played at packed BPL grounds around the country, rather than just a few as is usually done, There looked to be a few empty seats in Brazil during the group stages. Knockouts onwards still at the big stadiums. FIFA would never let it happen though, unless Seb Blatter got all the profits from pie sales.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Only 40 thousand there to watch England last night.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28947896
> These games against "lesser nations" should be played around the country,like they did when Wembley was being re-built! Germany play their internationals in different venues, The FA still think that Wembley is the "home of football" and that every footballer in the world wants to play there.
> Not forgetting that Wembley wont be paid for for another 10 years or so.


The FA are stuck with Wembley because without England internationals it wouldn't be viable. I agree with you about taking the national team round the country, in my opinion that soul-less place should never have been built. The atmosphere at England games was far better when they played on league grounds, and we'd have the added bonus that the England Band would probably have the sh1te kicked out of them in a more sensible corner of the UK.


----------



## Piemaster (4 Sep 2014)

Yup, we held an England U21 game when Peter Taylor was in charge of both City and the U21 team, full ground, great atmosphere. It did actually surprise me at the time the ground was full as it was an U21 game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2014)

On last nights match, how dreadful can it get? England were slow, boring and predictable. I doubt if they'd have a prayer of bagging a Champion's League place if they played in the EPL.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talking about Germany they showed how you become world champions by luck as much as skill, by losing to the team they beat a few weeks ago.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29046969



Just wait til Sunday when we give them double figures


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2014)

Audacious move from the Amazingstokers!

http://m.basingstokegazette.co.uk/sport/11450293.Basingstoke_Town_launch_bid_to_sign_Ronaldinho/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> On last nights match, how dreadful can it get? England were slow, boring and predictable. I doubt if they'd have a prayer of bagging a Champion's League place if they played in the EPL.



Yes - and Woy said they had good movement in the first half.

Maybe they did - shame they were doing it at half-speed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just wait til Sunday when we give them double figures




They aren't going to loose two on the bounce! The Argies spoilt it for you.


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Audacious move from the Amazingstokers!
> 
> http://m.basingstokegazette.co.uk/sport/11450293.Basingstoke_Town_launch_bid_to_sign_Ronaldinho/



Well can you believe it. He chose Mexico over Basingstoke.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2014)

Accy Stanley claimed their first win of the season yesterday!  http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2014/09/stanley-3-2-tranmere/


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2014)

The more I watch this the funnier it gets.

*You don't touch Zlatan*

Scroll down for vid


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2014)

You want funny?
Spurs are going to have to play all their home games at another stadium in 2017 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29144491
A ground share with Arsenal perhaps? Or maybe West ham's old stadium once they move to the Olympic Park
Could they play at Wembley?
I know Charlton and Wimbledon have both shared with Crystal Palace at one time, but neither team were happy about it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Sep 2014)

James Beattie leaves Accrington Stanley.http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29178841


----------



## craigwend (12 Sep 2014)

Our owner looses the plot ...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29135764
http://bcove.me/s57mv8ln

Bruce stays cool
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29176740


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> You want funny?
> Spurs are going to have to play all their home games at another stadium in 2017
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29144491
> A ground share with Arsenal perhaps? Or maybe West ham's old stadium once they move to the Olympic Park
> ...




Barnet's old ground is going begging. Underhill is underused at the moment. The irony is that Barnet now play in Edgware, and Edgware Town FC now play at Underhill in Barnet??


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> You want funny?
> Spurs are going to have to play all their home games at another stadium in 2017
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29144491
> A ground share with Arsenal perhaps? Or maybe West ham's old stadium once they move to the Olympic Park
> ...


They're going to play on the internet for a season.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Sep 2014)

Man U QPR, men v boys. 

*sigh*

Even more depressing than the lack of skill & vision - manifest, god knows - the number of times you see players lose a one-on-one, then just vaguely jog back, with a sort of 'oh well' body language, rather than running, and competing. At least make an effort, damn you!


----------



## PaulB (15 Sep 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Man U QPR, men v boys.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Even more depressing than the lack of skill & vision - manifest, god knows - the number of times you see players lose a one-on-one, then just vaguely jog back, with a sort of 'oh well' body language, rather than running, and competing. At least make an effort, damn you!


And those players you are referring to will almost certainly be millionaires.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2014)

PaulB said:


> And those players you are referring to will almost certainly be millionaires.



You'd have to be clueless on a monumental scale not to make bushels of money playing in the Premier League.


----------



## User482 (16 Sep 2014)

Entirely surprisingly (and the first 30 minutes aside) the Hull - West Ham game was highly entertaining, with both sides showing attacking flair. Valencia's goal is an early contender for goal of the season:


----------



## Beebo (16 Sep 2014)

PaulB said:


> And those players you are referring to will almost certainly be millionaires.


Sadly, times have changed.
How many of them would be seen dead in one of these.
Gary Lineker's first car, a Fiat Uno with cheap stickers on the side!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Sep 2014)

User482 said:


> Valencia's goal is an early contender for goal of the season:




A very good goal indeed. Is he English? 

Either way, he won't be at WHUFC much longer if he has that kind of quality.


----------



## User482 (16 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> A very good goal indeed. Is he English?
> 
> Either way, he won't be at WHUFC much longer if he has that kind of quality.


How very dare you! Ecuadorian...


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2014)

User482 said:


> Entirely surprisingly (and the first 30 minutes aside) the Hull - West Ham game was highly entertaining, with both sides showing attacking flair. Valencia's goal is an early contender for goal of the season:



A fantastic shot, but I fear it's going to be a long hard season constantly looking over our shoulder. Thank God there seems to be some real crap down below us.

BTW, I got Matt Dickinson's biography of Bobby Moore this morning. Looking forward to reading it as not much is known about the man who was a very private person not given to close friendships, despite his worldwide fame.


----------



## User482 (16 Sep 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> A fantastic shot, but I fear it's going to be a long hard season constantly looking over our shoulder. Thank God there seems to be some real crap down below us.
> 
> BTW, I got Matt Dickinson's biography of Bobby Moore this morning. Looking forward to reading it as not much is known about the man who was a very private person not given to close friendships, despite his worldwide fame.



True, but we did the same last year (40 points would've seen us relegated in some seasons) and the football was dire.

Thanks for the book tip - one to get my dad for his birthday. Then I can borrow it...


----------



## Dayvo (16 Sep 2014)

User482 said:


> How very dare you! Ecuadorian...



Yes, it was said tongue in cheek.

In the same way that 'foreign' cricketers are fast tracked into becoming 'English', I thought the English FA may delve into his past/family tree and find a distant link.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2014)

Accrington Stanley welcome back their old manager.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2014/09/coley-returns/


----------



## MarkF (18 Sep 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accrington Stanley welcome back their old manager.
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2014/09/coley-returns/



Up by Christmas.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2014)

I thought Chelsea were way off the pace last night - was astonished to see Drogba in the starting line-up.

If we were resting Costa then Remy would've been a better start than Drogs.

I'm in the Blues Loving Minority here but I have no doubt in my mind that our relationship with Drogba should've stayed severed with that wonderful final kick in 2012.

He lacked match time last night but these days a top flight player he ain't.

Tough match ahead this weekend - a point would do me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2014)

MarkF said:


> Up by Christmas.




Easter maybe.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2014)

I wonder if "Coley" still applies the "hairdryer treatment"?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lun63LqIEA


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2014)

Coleman's first match ends up with Stanley winning 4-5 away from home!
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2014/09/8897/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Sep 2014)

Mr Jose - I think you have screwed up royally this week.

Bad result mid-week with Drogba starting.

Pathetic today throwing a one goal lead away against ten men - why the hell we sit back when we go one up in these circumstances is beyond me.

Why take Costa off and bring Drogba on? Remy has twice the pace.

Bit gutted SuperFrank scored too.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Sep 2014)

On the Brightside, Palace beat the Toffees, and Man U took a pasting from Leicester


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Sep 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> On the Brightside, Palace beat the Toffees, and Man U took a pasting from Leicester



Ah yes - that's cheered me up.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Sep 2014)

The Man U result is as surprising as it is hilarious. 

On a football forum I frequent another poster was giving it the big yin about how Man U were 'back' after they gubbed QPR. He looked foolish then, and he looks even sillier now.

#prayforvangaal


----------



## MarkF (22 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mr Jose - I think you have screwed up royally this week.
> 
> Bad result mid-week with Drogba starting.
> 
> ...



Top of the league and unbeaten, I don't think you've a clue..........


----------



## AndyRM (22 Sep 2014)

MarkF said:


> Top of the league and unbeaten, I don't think you've a clue..........



Mourinho is the absolute master of deflection, and happens to be a very good manager. If his team is playing poorly, you never hear about it, just his latest pronouncement. An astute chap who will be considered as one of the greats when he retires, if he isn't already.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Sep 2014)

What do Manchester United and Richard the Third have in common?

They both got buried in Leicester.


----------



## gavgav (23 Sep 2014)

Looking for "Giant" killing number 3 of the season for Shrewsbury Town tonight. Home to Norwich in the Capital One Cup.

We've now done 2 things Man Utd haven't this season, reached round 3 of the cup and won at Leicester!!


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Sep 2014)

Liverpool v. Middlesbrough 2-2 afetr extra time... going to penalties


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Sep 2014)

4-4 after 5 each... sudden death


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Sep 2014)

10-10 after goalkeepers both score!


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Sep 2014)

15-14 finally Middlesbrough miss one after 30 penalties!!!


----------



## gavgav (23 Sep 2014)

Fantastic night again for my team, Shrewsbury Town!! 3 giant killings now and into the last 16 of the cup is unheard of!! Please can we have one of the big boys in Round 4.....


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2014)

Much as I have a soft spot for Norwich, I do love a good cup run for an underdog. I hope you get Liverpool away in the next round and gub them.

Disappointment for Ayrshire's finest after we get knocked out by St Johnstone. A team we should have avoided, but our seeded place was taken from us by Sevco who conveniently arranged the Commonwealth Games to knackered us, the swine.


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> 15-14 finally Middlesbrough miss one after 30 penalties!!!


I was just about to go up to bed when Middlesbrough scored in extra time, I then stayed up for penalties, but gave up once both goalies had scored, at that rate it could have gone on all night!
Well done to the Middlesbrough goalie, in what was his first ever senior start. Talk about being thrown in at the deep end, away at Liverpool and scoring a penalty.


----------



## gavgav (24 Sep 2014)

Shrewsbury Town v Chelsea in the 4th round of the Capital One Cup! I am in dreamland!!!!!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2014)

gavgav said:


> Sherewsbury Town v Chelsea in the 4th round of the Capital One Cup! I am in dreamland!!!!!



'Mon The Shrews!


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Sep 2014)

Saints 2 QPR 1. Definitely our best defeat of the season. Austin's goal was a peach. No points, but genuinely heartening. Even without Barton (a nasty piece of work, but he does often seem to put a bit of spine into the team), we looked like a proper team, for once. Defeat but no disgrace. Result.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2014)

Accy Stanley have won four out of the last five matches. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/match/7244/


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Sep 2014)

Taxi for Pardew.


----------



## MarkF (29 Sep 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy Stanley have won four out of the last five matches. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/match/7244/



All very good, but Accy lost 4 (and drew the other) out of the first 5 and you never said owt.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Taxi for Pardew.



Not a chance IMO. Ashley won't sack him, and he won't walk. Lest the Geordie faithful forget, he's the best manager since Bobby Robson. 

Can't be easy when you're hamstrung by the owner and the delusions of vocal supporters.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2014)

'Mon the Hibs!

(Petrie still out, tho...)


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> 'Mon the Hibs!
> 
> (Petrie still out, tho...)



Brilliant result. The Sevconians are a deluded bunch. Had they learned some lessons, I could maybe have mustered a shred of sympathy, but as things stand they'll be in admin again before the season is out. Glorious.


----------



## MarkF (30 Sep 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Brilliant result. The Sevconians are a deluded bunch. Had they learned some lessons, I could maybe have mustered a shred of sympathy, but as things stand they'll be in admin again before the season is out. Glorious.



it's going to be cracking end of season in that division, going to be some spectacular tantrums.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2014)

MarkF said:


> it's going to be cracking end of season in that division, going to be some spectacular tantrums.



Agreed. Assuming Hearts continue the good work Gary Locke (seriously glad we poached him!) started in January, they'll scoosh the league and (in my most fervent hopes) leave QOS, Raith and Hibs in the playoff spots. Further dreaming leads to a 15 point deduction for Sevco, knocking them into a relegation playoff spot.

There seems to be a broad range of clubs supported on here, but none of RA PEEPUL. Unless that's because they're out there, but know that defending the club is an exercise in futility?


----------



## Piemaster (30 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> 'Mon the Hibs!
> 
> (Petrie still out, tho...)


Alright that Oxley bloke isn't he?


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2014)

Pardew appears to be safe for now, but Man Utd are planning European friendlies to lieu of European football! 
havent they got enough to worry about at the moment?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29423048


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Sep 2014)

What a fantastic story -

http://www.theguardian.com/football...gotten-story-patrick-oconnell-saved-barcelona


----------



## dan_bo (1 Oct 2014)

See-told ya Danny Wellbeck was decent.


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> What a fantastic story -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...gotten-story-patrick-oconnell-saved-barcelona



There are lots of wonderful stories regarding Brits in formative Spanish football, particularly Bilbao and Huelva.


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed. Assuming Hearts continue the good work Gary Locke (seriously glad we poached him!) started in January, they'll scoosh the league and (in my most fervent hopes) leave QOS, Raith and Hibs in the playoff spots. Further dreaming leads to a 15 point deduction for Sevco, knocking them into a relegation playoff spot.
> 
> There seems to be a broad range of clubs supported on here, but none of RA PEEPUL. Unless that's because they're out there, but know that defending the club is an exercise in futility?



Gary Locke! He was utterly terrible at Bradford with a silly Norman (Spandau Ballet) haircut, he came with another Killie idiot who's name I've forgotten, he was a gangly centre half who played centre forward, he was comically clumsy but scored freakishly good goals. Tbh I think we had another Killie crackpot in goal too, Combe?

(Not interestted, at all, in mind numbingly boring and unimportant CL games tonight, wake me up when it gets to QF stage)


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> Gary Locke! He was utterly terrible at Bradford with a silly Norman (Spandau Ballet) haircut, he came with another Killie idiot who's name I've forgotten, he was a gangly centre half who played centre forward, he was comically clumsy but scored freakishly good goals. Tbh I think we had another Killie crackpot in goal too, Combe?
> 
> (Not interetsted, at all, in mind numbingly boring and unimportant CL games tonight, wake me up when it gets to QF stage)



Ahem, Locke and Combe both made the step up from Bradford to Killie. Combe did well for us, but we've been spoiled with relatively good keepers so he's never regarded as highly as Marshall, Bell and Lejkovic. Locke is in a similar boat with many of the Killie faithful as his time with us was hampered by injury and we had flashier players in midfield who caught the eye.

The only other Killie/Bradford connection I can think of is Mark Stewart? You got him from Falkirk then we took him and broke his jaw in training, effectively ruining him. Oh, and you took Michael Nelson off us a couple of seasons ago, but I can't think of anyone else around the time of Locke.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> There are lots of wonderful stories regarding Brits in formative Spanish football, particularly Bilbao and Huelva.




Not a story about individuals but about a team from east Lancashire who beat a team from Spain .http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._first_English_club_to_beat_Real_Madrid_away/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> ...another Killie idiot who's name I've forgotten, he was a gangly centre half who played centre forward, he was comically clumsy but scored freakishly good goals.



Andy Tod? ex-Dunfermline, not Killie


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Andy Tod? ex-Dunfermline, not Killie



That's an excellent call.

I remember watching Durrant toy with him as we destroyed Dunfermline 6 - 0 back in '99. Glorious.


----------



## Beebo (2 Oct 2014)

dan_bo said:


> See-told ya Danny Wellbeck was decent.


Wellbeck is looking a lot better value than Balotelli.
Both cost £16mill, both under 25 years old.


----------



## MarkF (2 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Andy Tod? ex-Dunfermline, not Killie



Thanks! He was useless but a fans favourite as it was impossible to dislike him.  I think he was brought it by Jim Jeffries in a last attempt to get Ashley Ward to shake a leg now and again, it didn't work.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> Thanks! He was useless but a fans favourite as it was impossible to dislike him.  I think he was brought it by Jim Jeffries in a last attempt to get Ashley Ward to shake a leg now and again, it didn't work.



He ended his career at Forfar, he was a big haddie there as well but as you say very hard to dislike - he retired from football and joined the police IIRC.


----------



## Piemaster (2 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> What a fantastic story -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...gotten-story-patrick-oconnell-saved-barcelona


Nice to see a small mention of Hull in the news for reasons other than the name change thing.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Oct 2014)

dan_bo said:


> See-told ya Danny Wellbeck was decent.



He's looking like a completely different player at Arsenal. Playing with a lot of freedom and showing more venture and confidence than when at United.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> He's looking like a completely different player at Arsenal. Playing with a lot of freedom and showing more venture and confidence than when at United.




As someone else somewhere pointed out- Uniteds' main three strikers are all over 28.

Not brilliant policy.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> Thanks! He was useless but a fans favourite as it was impossible to dislike him.  I think he was brought it by Jim Jeffries in a last attempt to get Ashley Ward to shake a leg now and again, it didn't work.


I remember him when we (Stockport) had him on loan back in 2000, seem to remember him being ok for us, even scored a few goals iirc


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> He's looking like a completely different player at Arsenal. Playing with a lot of freedom and showing more venture and confidence than when at United.


Quick accurate service and an incompetent defence made it look like training ground stuff. He took them very well, though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Oct 2014)

Accy won their 5th Saturday match on the bounce,beating the team who'd won 4 out of the last 5!  
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfTos05WldY


----------



## Brandane (5 Oct 2014)

Celtic 0, Hamilton 1 .
It's looking likely that Rangers and Celtic will be facing each other on league business next season. Maybe not in the division that they were expecting it to happen in, though .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> He's looking like a completely different player at Arsenal. Playing with a lot of freedom and showing more venture and confidence than when at United.



Snuffed out today though.


----------



## Christopher (5 Oct 2014)

Brandane said:


> Celtic 0, Hamilton 1 .
> It's looking likely that Rangers and Celtic will be facing each other on league business next season. Maybe not in the division that they were expecting it to happen in, though .


Why are Celtic so bad this season? Serious question btw!


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Oct 2014)

Christopher said:


> Why are Celtic so bad this season? Serious question btw!


Complacency perhaps?

A win for the Hammers in an apparently dreadful Big Sam special of a match


----------



## Brandane (5 Oct 2014)

Christopher said:


> Why are Celtic so bad this season? Serious question btw!


Not sure, but the absence of Rangers in the SPL might be a factor. The holders of the purse strings over at CFC know they don't have to do much to win the SPL and have downsized accordingly. European ambitions appear to have gone out the window.

In all seriousness, I would be very surprised if Celtic don't get their act together soon and win the SPL at a canter.

It has even crossed my suspicious mind that these bad results are nothing more than a smokescreen to try and inject some excitement into the SPL as Celtic's dominance has made it all too predictable and boring recently.


----------



## MarkF (5 Oct 2014)

Celtic have done very well buying players, giving them a CL stage and then selling for very big profits. They've replaced them with worse players, time and again. That CL stage is vital for Celtic and they need to spend again, if the recruitment process has hit a lull.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2014)

I would say that today's result was more due to Hamilton's amazing start to the season rather than Celtic being poor; but sometimes a new manager takes time to get a team working for him. All part of change.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Oct 2014)

Let's face it, Scottish football is pretty dire and has been for years. More's the pity because the English first division used to be brimming with quality Scots players and was all the better for it, they at least developed a loyalty to their adopted clubs unlike most of the foreign imports now who are always on the lookout for the next high bidder.


----------



## Piemaster (5 Oct 2014)

I remember Saint and Greavise always having a little go at Scottish keepers - _What’s the difference between a Scottish goalie and a taxi driver?
The taxi driver only lets five in._
Fortunately for us Alan MacGregor seems to be quite good, and one of the few scots playing in the EPL. Shame he's injured at the moment. I like that after he was injured the end of last season it was "quite serious injury, he'll be out for at least 6 weeks". He played in the FA cup final on week 7.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2014)

Celtic have been abject for a couple of seasons, Lennon played a bit of a blinder getting out when he did. Other clubs have lost the fear factor and play them like any other side.

I'm not sure I agree that Scottish football is 'dire'. A bit repetitive sure, but that's what you get if you've only got a twelve team top division. Personally I'd like to see it expanded to a 16 team league, with home and away fixtures, no split and 3 relegation spots (two up from the second division and a playoff between 3rd and 4th for the remaining spot). With muppets like Neil Doncaster in charge, my incredible plan will never happen.

As for Saint and Greavsie, their unfunny 'banter' is best left consigned to history. Scotland have had excellent keepers over the years. Were it not for his gubbed knee and the attentions of Jermaine Defoe (who wasn't even booked for deliberately hoofing him in the arm) Craig Gordon would be considered one of the best in the world. Still time actually, he's only 31.


----------



## MarkF (6 Oct 2014)

Something must have gone wrong recently, probably coaching, poor quality or not enough (same as in England I suppose where the "fault" is camouflaged by cash), Scotland has always been an excellent footballing nation producing a surprising amount of top level players. I don't believe their babies popped out from 1990 unable to kick a football straight, their kids will have the same potential that they always did.

It all comes down to cash, players who were not offered a new deal at L2 Bradford City went straight into the Scottish PL as "starters"....


----------



## PaulB (6 Oct 2014)

Piemaster said:


> I remember Saint and Greavise always having a little go at Scottish keepers - _What’s the difference between a Scottish goalie and a taxi driver?
> The taxi driver only lets five in._
> Fortunately for us Alan MacGregor seems to be quite good, and one of the few scots playing in the EPL. Shame he's injured at the moment. I like that after he was injured the end of last season it was "quite serious injury, he'll be out for at least 6 weeks". He played in the FA cup final on week 7.


I'll tell you what's wrong with one Scottish goalkeeper. My wife absolutely hates this guy. He was staying with his family at the same Majorca hotel as us not long after he'd retired but was best remembered as being Scotland's national keeper. Each morning, people would hang around the locked sun beds as they were unlocked at 8.30 every day. Well I don't lounge around the pool, I'm out running or on long bike rides so my wife goes down and collects her sun bed and chooses her position. Well my wife is 4' 10" tall and weighs less than seven stones while Mr. International is a huge unit but her size didn't stop the keeper from actually knocking her over off her feet and then he STEPPED OVER HER without a word of apology! 

We always had a huge amount of dislike for him after that and his idiot wife thought she was some kind of WAG as she lay out all day every day with no sun cream and her skin went the most vivid red unhealthy colour imaginable. Well she wanted a tan but despite not having suitable skin, she was going back to Escosse as tanned as she possibly could. She'll be paying for that now, I would imagine. A bigger pair of objectionable aerosols (Sp) it would be harder to find.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> Something must have gone wrong recently, probably coaching, poor quality or not enough (same as in England I suppose where the "fault" is camouflaged by cash), Scotland has always been an excellent footballing nation producing a surprising amount of top level players. I don't believe their babies popped out from 1990 unable to kick a football straight, their kids will have the same potential that they always did.
> 
> It all comes down to cash, players who were not offered a new deal at L2 Bradford City went straight into the Scottish PL as "starters"....



I've been thinking about this, and I believe part of the problem may be a weird psychological issue caused by the media. Kids interested in the game are pelted with the idea that there are only two teams worth bothering about in Scotland, and that playing for anyone else is a pointless waste of time. Coupled with the insistence of Sky and the BBC that the EPL is the mutts nuts and you've got generations growing up who think our players at both club and national level are useless.

It's almost tedious sticking up for Scottish football, but I'll happily point out Steven Naismith, Craig Bryson, Alan MacGregor, Darren Fletcher, Steven Fletcher, Alan Hutton, Steven Whittaker, Russel Martin, Ikechi Anya, Shaun Maloney (who I always think is Irish), Stevie May and Ryan Gauld as some cracking players we've exported in recent years. I'm expecting big things from young Jack Harper in the future as well.

Fortunately, we now seem to be nurturing some genuine talent at youth level, thanks mainly to clubs like Dundee Utd, Hearts, Aberdeen and Kilmarnock, who invested in youth a decade ago, with results starting to appear now.

I find it almost painful to type this, but Rangers could have genuinely revolutionised football in Scotland, had they done the sensible thing and looked to return to the top flight with a crop of youngsters, rather than poaching talent from other SPL sides. It may have taken longer to get to the top, but they'd have done it the right way and perhaps left a positive legacy for the national side. As it is, they're up the swanny financially, again, and I suspect their second demise will be met with even less sympathy than the first.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2014)

PaulB said:


> I'll tell you what's wrong with one Scottish goalkeeper. My wife absolutely hates this guy. He was staying with his family at the same Majorca hotel as us not long after he'd retired but was best remembered as being Scotland's national keeper. Each morning, people would hang around the locked sun beds as they were unlocked at 8.30 every day. Well I don't lounge around the pool, I'm out running or on long bike rides so my wife goes down and collects her sun bed and chooses her position. Well my wife is 4' 10" tall and weighs less than seven stones while Mr. International is a huge unit but her size didn't stop the keeper from actually knocking her over off her feet and then he STEPPED OVER HER without a word of apology!
> 
> We always had a huge amount of dislike for him after that and his idiot wife thought she was some kind of WAG as she lay out all day every day with no sun cream and her skin went the most vivid red unhealthy colour imaginable. Well she wanted a tan but despite not having suitable skin, she was going back to Escosse as tanned as she possibly could. She'll be paying for that now, I would imagine. A bigger pair of objectionable aerosols (Sp) it would be harder to find.



Sounds like one of the two Andy Goram's?


----------



## PaulB (7 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Sounds like one of the two Andy Goram's?


No. I can't reveal who it was as that would be too rough, if you ken warra mean?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2014)

While I'm struggling to get really interested in England v San Marinade, it is nice to see that Danny Welbeck has had a big injection of confidence since his move to Arsenal.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2014)

Two years away and the BBC are already apologising for England bowing out embarrassingly early from the Euros.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29563034

The media seems to be ditching the 40 years of hurt bollox, finally. Perhaps with less expectation England might be able to perform on the international stage?


----------



## Dayvo (11 Oct 2014)

Blimey! I sit down to a lazy evening of TV viewing, and the bloody best option is 'live' football: Scotland v Georgia.

Mind you, Scotland are doing well:9 mins gone and they haven't conceded a goal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Blimey! I sit down to a lazy evening of TV viewing, and the bloody best option is 'live' football: Scotland v Georgia.
> 
> Mind you, Scotland are doing well:9 mins gone and they haven't conceded a goal.



I am making do with listening it on the radio, just arrived at our holiday destination on the west coast and settled down with a beer to listen. Now half an hour gone and not conceded...GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am making do with listening it on the radio, just arrived at our holiday destination on the west coast and settled down with a beer to listen. Now half an hour gone and not conceded...GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Dayvo (11 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Isn't o.g. Scotland's leading goal scorer ever?


----------



## Dayvo (11 Oct 2014)

And what's with Ginger Strachan?

He's gone all blond. 

http://www.scotsman.com/news/odd/has-scotland-boss-gordon-strachan-dyed-his-hair-1-3048074

and I like this little gem: Taylor Ferguson, a hairdresser who has cut Strachan’s hair in the past, said: “When he was with Celtic, Gordon came in a few times. When red hair ages it goes a nice golden colour and the more grey white you get, the less striking warmth and red in the hair. You go more blond


----------



## MarkF (11 Oct 2014)

Stuart MCall's barnet takes some beating, why doesn't a friend say something? He's had the same stupid haircut since 1983, only the length of the mullet changes. It looks like a guinea pig that somebody has thrown at him from across the street...............


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2014)

I was at a wedding so annoyingly missed our match and forgot to tape it. A solid result against a team we've struggled against in the past. From what I've been told by mates at the game we played some nice football and should have scored a few more.

I was surprised that Germany lost against their feeder team. That's some comedown after the World Cup.

@MarkF - that's one of the funniest descriptions of anything I have ever read. There should be a multiple like option on here.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Oct 2014)

1-0 against Estonia. Half the match with 10 men. No goals in open play. 






*sigh*


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Oct 2014)

I see that Gibraltar are now recognised as a national team .http://www.independent.ie/sport/soc...o-know-about-gibraltar-football-30653901.html


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> 1-0 against Estonia. Half the match with 10 men. No goals in open play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their keeper was extremely unlucky with the goal as well. From the highlights, England can count themselves fortunate to come away with 3 points.

I think in Sterling you've got the kernel of a genuinely class player. If Hodgson and Rodgers are given time to nurture the boy he could be great. The reality will probably be that England scoosh qualifying but get knocked out the group at Euro 2016, resulting in the myopic sacking of Hodgson. Liverpool will continue the mother of all hangovers and finish in the bottom half of the table, costing Rodgers his job.

They'll both earn a bag of money and the relentless English football behemoth will trundle on, confining Sterling to a bit part in a career which could have been so different.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Oct 2014)

Ah didumms,he's too tired to boot a ball about twice a week!
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpools-too-tired-play-england-4428045


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2014)

Sterling's 'tiredness' was discussed with compassion and insight on 5 Live last night.

You reckon you could have hacked the physical and mental pressure he is under when barely out of puberty?

I know I couldn't.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2014)

I just got a stream up for the Poland - Scotland match about 60 mins in and then it fizzled out just as Poland equalised but I still got good entertainment. Some very neat passing and tackling from the Scots and one hell of an onslaught from Poland. That group's looking a bit topsy turvy but a draw in Warsaw is still a good result.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2014)

Fair play to Norn Iron too... 3 wins on the bounce...

And Ireland getting a last minute equalizer against the Germans


----------



## PaulB (14 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I think in Sterling you've got the kernel of a genuinely class player. If Hodgson and Rodgers are given time to nurture the boy he could be great. The reality will probably be that England scoosh qualifying but get knocked out the group at Euro 2016, resulting in the myopic sacking of Hodgson. Liverpool will continue the mother of all hangovers and finish in the bottom half of the table, costing Rodgers his job.
> 
> They'll both earn a bag of money and the relentless English football behemoth will trundle on, confining Sterling to a bit part in a career which could have been so different.


You must look back on that and wish you weren't too late to go back and un-post it? That has to be, hands down, with all due respect, the biggest load of tripe you've ever cobbled together. I'll tell you what, as you've committed yourself to stand by it, I'll save it and we'll look at this together in May, and see how gifted you are in the Mystic Meg stakes, shall we?


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Oct 2014)

This one looks a bit tasty -

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/oct/14/serbia-albania-euro-2016-flag-halted


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Sterling's 'tiredness' was discussed with compassion and insight on 5 Live last night.
> 
> You reckon you could have hacked the physical and mental pressure he is under when barely out of puberty?
> 
> I know I couldn't.




Barely out of puberty at 19??!! Yeah i think i could've hacked it if just for the wages alone!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2014)

PaulB said:


> You must look back on that and wish you weren't too late to go back and un-post it? That has to be, hands down, with all due respect, the biggest load of tripe you've ever cobbled together. I'll tell you what, as you've committed yourself to stand by it, I'll save it and we'll look at this together in May, and see how gifted you are in the Mystic Meg stakes, shall we?



The biggest load of tripe I've cobbled together? Nothing I've said is unreasonable, nor would it be surprising.

With all due respect etc...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> The biggest load of tripe I've cobbled together? Nothing I've said is unreasonable, nor would it be surprising...



You have made the mistake of daring to have a realistic opinion about Liverpool; you must never do that again.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Barely out of puberty at 19??!! Yeah i think i could've hacked it if just for the wages alone!



Ah, money. Ruining fitba since god was a boy.



Marmion said:


> You have made the mistake of daring to have a realistic opinion about Liverpool; you must never do that again.



My apologies. I'd forgotten their divine right to sit at the top table of the game despite having done f£ck all since 2005/the eighties.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2014)

Anyway, in news that I care about and that actually matters, a draw in Warsaw is a bit of a disappointment, though credit has to be given to Millik's rocket of an equaliser for Poland.

Strachan's Scotland is a far more positive beast than we ever had under Levein (who I rate, but not as a manager).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Anyway, in news that I care about and that actually matters, a draw in Warsaw is a bit of a disappointment, though credit has to be given to Millik's rocket of an equaliser for Poland.
> 
> Strachan's Scotland is a far more positive beast than we ever had under Levein (who I rate, but not as a manager).



We looked like a proper international team last night, which is not something I am used to seeing. It's good being able to look forwards to seeing Scotland play for a change!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2014)

'Kin right. We've looked pish for what? A decade? 

Strachan has a rocket up those lads arses which is clearly doing the job. And with Anya we have a winger capable of destroying defences. 

But no, our game is dire and a joke. We will gloriously fail to qualify and then count ourselves thankful for being allowed to take part.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Sterling's 'tiredness' was discussed with compassion and insight on 5 Live last night.
> 
> You reckon you could have hacked the physical and mental pressure he is under when barely out of puberty?
> 
> I know I couldn't.



Norway's latest 'star' is a 15-year-old schoolboy - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Ødegaard

OK, so it's only Norway (Division 5 team in international terms) but he looks totally relaxed, confident and composed. Big clubs will soon be after him, no doubt.


----------



## Beebo (15 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> This one looks a bit tasty -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/oct/14/serbia-albania-euro-2016-flag-halted


Total nuts. I feel sorry for the English Ref who has to go over and try to manage that.
And they are reporting that the drone was being flown by the brother of the Albanian PM, who was sitting in the VIP section of the stadium. If that's true then FIFA / UEFA could get very angry as they dont like politics and football mixing.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> This one looks a bit tasty -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/oct/14/serbia-albania-euro-2016-flag-halted



If it wasn't so potentially serious, it'd almost be funny: bit like like a schoolboyish prank.

I fear things could escalate.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Ah, money. Ruining fitba since god was a boy.


Not so, sirrah! When I were a lad players were limited to seventeen & six a week - an extra half crown if they were in the FA Cup Final.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2014)

WTF are Kidderminster putting into their pies? Kobe beef? It's pleasing to see Newcastle at the foot of the table for the right reason.

Killie are down there too which is good, though the majority of our constantly moaning support would have you believe that a visit to Fortress RP is expensive and not worth it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-29527838


----------



## Beebo (16 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> WTF are Kidderminster putting into their pies?


 I'd be more worried about the £1 pie at Braintree!!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2014)

I see Ched Evans has been released after serving half of his sentence for rape. I wonder if he will get another contract? Probably not with Sheffield, though they were cool with Marlon King so you never know.


----------



## Piemaster (17 Oct 2014)

Marlon King was never going to be back at Hull, neither club nor fans wanted any association with him. Our attacking force was never as effective afterwards, and eve taking that into account, he still wasn't wanted.
I suspect Sheffield will probably want to get shot of any association with Evans too. It may be a chance for him to reform and restart life elsewhere, if another club will take him on, and just as importantly other players are willing to play with him.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2014)

The thing with Evans is that I have doubts about his conviction. There is evidence to suggest that the woman involved wasn't entirely honest in her version of events. If he does end up clearing his name, and he's pretty clear that's what he wants, is it right that his career as a footballer has been ruined?

That's a far more complex discussion than a football thread warrants though!



Dayvo said:


> Norway's latest 'star' is a 15-year-old schoolboy - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Ødegaard
> 
> OK, so it's only Norway (Division 5 team in international terms) but he looks totally relaxed, confident and composed. Big clubs will soon be after him, no doubt.



'Only Norway' is pretty much my point. Without the weight of expectation you can play as free and easy as you like. Put that kid into the ludicrously pressured environment of the EPL (or a national team with a deluded fan base) and see how long it takes him to crack.

The last 30 or so years in England have seen people viewed as little more than a commodity for entertainment purposes, to be patched up as required with little regard for non physical issues. 

When a game becomes a 'product' it's gubbed.

Is it normal to be so jaded before you hit 30? Jeezo.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Oct 2014)

Evans would be mad to come back into football, his life will be made an absolute misery by opposing fans. All players are used to taking stick but what he'd get would be constant for the 90 minutes of every game he played.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Oct 2014)

Another impressive performance this evening from Hamilton Accies, 3-0 victors over Aberdeen:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/scotland/29669241?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## MarkF (18 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Evans would be mad to come back into football, his life will be made an absolute misery by opposing fans. All players are used to taking stick but what he'd get would be constant for the 90 minutes of every game he played.



Lee Hughes didn't seem to mind, as the abuse hurled down he wound up the fans pro-rata again and again. I recall an opening day fixture at Notts County maybe 5 years ago, Bradford fans spent the whole game chanting "Murderer", Hughes scored a hat trick and celebrated wildly in front of them. Cue Bradford fans running to the authorities to complain! 

To my knowledge we had had a armed bank robber (x2), drink driver, wife beater, sexual offender and convicted murderer play for Bradford in recent years, I dare say there would not be too much negativity about us signing Evans, same goes for every other club too. I think he'll end up back at the Blades, it's pragmatic view, Evans is a damn good player and goalscorer, somebody will happily sign him.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Oct 2014)

I refer you to Gordon Strachan:



> “People talk about morals – we don’t have any morals in football. Let’s get that right.
> 
> “Over the years I have played there has been wife-batterers, drink-driving incidents, infidelity, Eric Cantona jumping into the crowd and kung-fu-ing someone in the chest. The clubs stand by them.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (18 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Another impressive performance this evening from Hamilton Accies, 3-0 victors over Aberdeen:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/scotland/29669241?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



The longer they continue this, the more my hope increases that someone other than Celtic will win the league. 

Our nil nil draw with them is now officially a point earned, rather than 2 dropped.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Oct 2014)

This match in Argentina was abandoned after a bit of pushing and shoving among the players -


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EK2yBUPR2c


----------



## AndyRM (18 Oct 2014)

I've just watched Soccer AM for the first time. It appears to be a comedy programme designed to turn football fans into idiots. 

Or is it ironic?


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2014)

I never thought I'd say this...
...Milner looked like a decent player today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Oct 2014)

It's a real surprise that Hyper-Gus didn't have a heart attack today!


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Oct 2014)

I don't think Southampton should have played 89 minutes while Sunderland's bus was stuck on the M3.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I never thought I'd say this...
> ...Milner looked like a decent player today



Milner has been vastly underrated throughout his career.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Milner has been vastly underrated throughout his career.


I'm not sure about that but he looked better than an average Premier workhorse today.
To be fair to him, I think he's been stymied by often having to play a strict, wide role that doesn't suit him. He's not a traditional winger but he's shown a very professional attitude nevertheless.


----------



## MarkF (19 Oct 2014)

QPR v Liverpool, I wonder if anything will happen in the 2nd half? 

No penalty at Valley Parade yesterday, I think the ref was too close to see it. 

http://balls.ie/football/vine-bradfords-rory-mcardle-new-hero-like-meaty-challenge/


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> QPR v Liverpool, I wonder if anything will happen in the 2nd half?
> 
> No penalty at Valley Parade yesterday, I think the ref was too close to see it.
> 
> http://balls.ie/football/vine-bradfords-rory-mcardle-new-hero-like-meaty-challenge/


I think the answer to your question could be counted as "Yes"


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Oct 2014)

I think 'Arry would be more than happy with the sack. He seems to have lost all enthusiasm.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Oct 2014)

Despite winning their first two games, and being top of the Premier League, I think I can safely say that this will be yet another season of under achieving for Tottenham. They'll probably beat the crap teams, but average and above average teams will be a real challenge for them.

Once again, I think the manager is the problem and he hasn't found out which 11 players work best together. And, IMO, Spurs' best player, Lewis Holtby (along with Christian Eriksen) has been sent off to the Bundesliga on loan to SV Hamburg for the season, so WTF is Mauricio Pochettino up to?

Good to see West Ham and Southampton flying high at the moment.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> QPR v Liverpool, I wonder if anything will happen in the 2nd half?
> 
> No penalty at Valley Parade yesterday, I think the ref was too close to see it.
> 
> http://balls.ie/football/vine-bradfords-rory-mcardle-new-hero-like-meaty-challenge/



Nowt wrong with that!


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2014)

_Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss!!!_

Big Fat Sam's Army are on the march 

We're gonna win the league


----------



## Piemaster (25 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> We're gonna win the league


Yup. And they may as well not bother with any Champions League matches next season and just get the cup engraved now.

Great result BTW.


----------



## Donger (25 Oct 2014)

I can't get the song "Things can only get better" out of my head this evening. The words surely have to be true when your team has:

1 been run into the ground by a foreign criminal who drags his feet over every urgent decision that needs taking
2 lost its entire squad of players from just 3 years ago
3 just sacked its manager and
4 only won one home game in the last 25, and just lost 0-8 at home to Bournemouth.

It can't get _worse _............ can it?

I have been there to see them lose 0-7 at home a few years ago, but that was to Liverpool, and in a League Cup QF, and was a freak scoreline for a game that should have probably been 2-4 on the night. My mate Toby and I were sat right by the Liverpool fans, who were chanting "We want eight!". Whilst we felt pretty sick about it, we still kept our Brummie sense of humour, and managed to rouse a handful of people around us to respond with "We want one!" But today, _really_? By all accounts it could have been 1-12.

Suppose I should count myself lucky that I went to the 1-0 home win against Brighton a few weeks ago. Given time, I might get all misty-eyed with nostalgia over that one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2014)

Donger said:


> I can't get the song "Things can only get better" out of my head this evening. The words surely have to be true when your team has:
> 
> 1 been run into the ground by a foreign criminal who drags his feet over every urgent decision that needs taking
> 2 lost its entire squad of players from just 3 years ago
> ...


I suppose this wouldn't be a good time to remind you that West Ham beat you by the same scoreline in '68, would it? I was there that day


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Oct 2014)

Ah - the joy of six for my side! Just as well after I cycled the 22 miles to the game and back in gales and rain.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2014)

Not long now until the pride of Ayrshire take on Celtic. We've had a cracking start to the season, and they've been utter, utter sh!te (for a couple seasons, but particularly now). They have to click sometime though, and I fear it could be today.

If they are still a disorganised shambles, we should be good for a point at least.

Could be a tough day for the Toon faithful, many of whom seem to have a pathological hatred of Tottenham. I've asked why, and it seems to stem from a Newcastle player being 'nicked fuh f*ckall man' 20 years ago. Football fans are a strange breed.


----------



## marshmella (26 Oct 2014)

Donger said:


> I can't get the song "Things can only get better" out of my head this evening. The words surely have to be true when your team has:
> 
> 1 been run into the ground by a foreign criminal who drags his feet over every urgent decision that needs taking
> 2 lost its entire squad of players from just 3 years ago
> ...


 ..and you'll probably go and get something against us at Molineux on Saturday!


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2014)

Ah well, I predicted a shoeing but we got off fairly lightly with 10 men. Much as I love our captain, he has been yards short of pace for a couple seasons now and really needs to think about packing it in.

Great win for Newcastle. When they went behind I feared the worst, but that must have been a helluva team talk from Pardew. Perhaps now the media will find a different manager who is underperforming to focus on. Van Gaal perhaps, or Rodgers. Or Poyet. You can't really slag Dyche because he was clearly on a hiding to nothing from day one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Oct 2014)

Chelsea fans at Old Trafford are chanting, "We'll race you back to London".


----------



## Dayvo (26 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Chelsea fans at Old Trafford are chanting, "We'll race you back to London".



Bet they're not so happy now!


----------



## Dayvo (26 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Bet they're not so happy now!



See, you've *always* gotta wait for the fat lady!


----------



## Roadhump (27 Oct 2014)

Donger said:


> I can't get the song "Things can only get better" out of my head this evening. The words surely have to be true when your team has:
> 
> 1 been run into the ground by a foreign criminal who drags his feet over every urgent decision that needs taking
> 2 lost its entire squad of players from just 3 years ago
> ...



Such a fine line these days between the heights and oblivion as shown by Brum, Pompey and Leeds. As an Evertonian I thought things were dire for us in the 90s and early 00s but we always just managed to avoid relegation and have since turned it round. Quite a few of our fans are very sceptical about Bill Kenwright due to the lack of investment potential under his stewardship, but when you look at what has happened to those 3 clubs, plus the antics of the likes of the Blackburn and Cardiff owners, you sometimes have to realise the devil you know is often the best bet.

Hope things improve for Birmingham, always thought they are a decent club and could never understand how they never had the same profile as Villa.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Oct 2014)

Romelu Lukaku went from zero to hero in a few minutes for Everton at Turf Moor yesterday, gifted the ball to Burnley from a very safe position in the middle of the park for them to equalise, but made amends shortly after to put us 2-1 ahead before Samuel Eto'o made it 3-1 with an exquisite strike late on. Eto'o, despite his age, oozed class and hopefully will prove a good mentor to Rom......the School of Science is on it's way back.....COYB!!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Romelu Lukaku went from zero to hero in a few minutes for Everton at Turf Moor yesterday, gifted the ball to Burnley from a very safe position in the middle of the park for them to equalise, but made amends shortly after to put us 2-1 ahead before Samuel Eto'o made it 3-1 with an exquisite strike late on. Eto'o, despite his age, oozed class and hopefully will prove a good mentor to Rom......the School of Science is on it's way back.....COYB!!



How old is Eto'o anyway? He must be pushing 50 by now!


----------



## Roadhump (27 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> How old is Eto'o anyway? He must be pushing 50 by now!


If he is 50, I wish we had had him at 33 which is his official age, he would have been absolute mustard then!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2014)

Roadhump said:


> ...he would have been absolute mustard then!!



Is that good or bad?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Oct 2014)

If we don't win tonight, there really is no hope; after what I considered to be a good display against the 'pool we need 3 points.

Come on U Rrrrrsssssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Roadhump (27 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Is that good or bad?


Very good - not sure where the expression comes from but I think it derives from the term "keen as mustard". Anyway Eto'o is ace!!!


----------



## Roadhump (27 Oct 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> If we don't win tonight, there really is no hope; after what I considered to be a good display against the 'pool we need 3 points.
> 
> Come on U Rrrrrsssssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


I was gutted that QPR managed to gift the points to Liverpool last week, not because of any soft spot for QPR but because I am a bitter bluenose. If you play the same tonight you stand a chance, Villa were woefully poor at Goodison last weekend and I could see why it was their 4th consecutive defeat.


----------



## MarkF (27 Oct 2014)

Best FA cup draw for years! The Shaymen v The Bantams, tickets will be like gold dust and the great West Yorkshire love in will be back at long last. (L666s and Hudders not invited) You can keep your PL.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Oct 2014)

Roadhump said:


> I was gutted that QPR managed to gift the points to Liverpool last week, not because of any soft spot for QPR but because I am a bitter bluenose. If you play the same tonight you stand a chance, Villa were woefully poor at Goodison last weekend and I could see why it was their 4th consecutive defeat.



I don't think we gifted the points, we were very unlucky and 4 goals in 4 minutes of stoppage, you couldn't make it up.

To be fair, Villa weren't that bad tonight but we deserved the 3 points. Mind you, it doesn't get any easier - Chelsea at the Bridge on Saturday.


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2014)

I'm like a kid on Xmas Eve. High with excitement. Shrewsbury v Chelsea tomorrow. Can we pull off the biggest shock in years...........probably only 1 in 100 chance, but you never know!!


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> Best FA cup draw for years! The Shaymen v The Bantams, tickets will be like gold dust and the great West Yorkshire love in will be back at long last. (L666s and Hudders not invited) You can keep your PL.


We've got Walsall away for the 3rd time in 8 years and 2nd year in a row!. Must be pretty long odds at that happening? Getting bored with trips to their Biscuit Tin stadium now and we've lost them all as well!


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2014)

Donger said:


> I can't get the song "Things can only get better" out of my head this evening. The words surely have to be true when your team has:
> 
> 1 been run into the ground by a foreign criminal who drags his feet over every urgent decision that needs taking
> 2 lost its entire squad of players from just 3 years ago
> ...


You seem to have had an unfair share of mis management/dodgy owners over the years! We had some good battles during the Barry Fry years but I didn't think we would play you again in a league game.......could happen again next year if current form continues for Blues and Shrews!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2014)

Good luck @gavgav, I suspect you will need it...

The lack of a potential giant killing for us North of the border is always disappointing. Celtic are pretty much the only scalp for Killie these days.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Oct 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I don't think we gifted the points, we were very unlucky and 4 goals in 4 minutes of stoppage, you couldn't make it up.
> 
> To be fair, Villa weren't that bad tonight but we deserved the 3 points. Mind you, it doesn't get any easier - Chelsea at the Bridge on Saturday.


Typically perceptive analysis from the guardian website:


----------



## Roadhump (27 Oct 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I don't think we gifted the points, we were very unlucky and 4 goals in 4 minutes of stoppage, you couldn't make it up.
> 
> To be fair, Villa weren't that bad tonight but we deserved the 3 points. Mind you, it doesn't get any easier - Chelsea at the Bridge on Saturday.



I agree you were unlucky, the only reason I said gifted them the points was the 2 own goals, which in fairness were unlucky - in contrast to your bad luck I just couldn't believe how lucky they had been, for the billionth time I care to remember, to grope such a lucky win yet again. Agree QPR deserved the points tonight.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Oct 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Typically perceptive analysis from the guardian website:
> 
> View attachment 60127


Are Lambert's days numbered? David Moyes and Roy Keane neck and neck to succeed him according to oddschecker:

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/aston-villa/next-permanent-manager


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Are Lambert's days numbered? David Moyes and Roy Keane neck and neck to succeed him according to oddschecker:
> 
> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/aston-villa/next-permanent-manager



Has he not recently signed a new long term contract? I think he's been quite unlucky, regularly losing key players to injury, particularly Benteke. Much as I like Keane, he seems a bit of a dinosaur in terms of management style, whereas Lambert is interested and develops youth. Moyes could be a good fit though, certainly used to working with a restricted budget.


----------



## MarkF (28 Oct 2014)

Tbh I thought Villa were totally hopeless, that is the main reason QPR won and looked ok. Villa were shambolic and struggled to string 3 passes together, they had not a clue what they were doing.

Cracking finishes from Austin.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Oct 2014)

Lambert recently signed a contract extension that takes him to 2018. Villa started the season well but last night was their 5th consecutive defeat without scoring a goal. I don't think Lambert will be sacked provided they start to get the odd decent result amongst the poor ones. I don't know for certain but I have heard that Randy Lerner is quite realistic about life in the Premiership and isn't prepared to invest the vast amounts of money needed to compete at the very top., IIRC he is looking to sell as well. 

There is a Villa fan who joins us at Goodison each season when we play them and he told me that despite their generally poor form under Lambert they like some of the things he has done such as developing young players and he isn't under that much pressure. How long that will last if this carries on though? They were poor last night and very poor at Goodison last weekend; after our poor start to the season I expected a much tougher test, but they were so lightweight it took a bit of the shine off our 3-0 win.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (28 Oct 2014)

Roadhump said:


> I agree you were unlucky, the only reason I said gifted them the points was the 2 own goals, which in fairness were unlucky - in contrast to your bad luck I just couldn't believe how lucky they had been, for the billionth time I care to remember, to grope such a lucky win yet again. Agree QPR deserved the points tonight.



Yeah, fair enough; two own goals!!


----------



## gavgav (28 Oct 2014)

What an amazing night at the Greenhous Meadow. Seeing it full under the lights was something else and an amazing atmosphere







The Shrews were fantastic, gave it absolutely everything and for 5 minutes after we equalised i dared to dream!!

Gave Jose a huge scare. No flash suit for him tonight, far too wet!

Keep an eye out for the name Ryan Woods. He will be Shrewsbury Towns next player to graduate to the Premiership.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2014)

gavgav said:


> What an amazing night at the Greenhous Meadow. Seeing it full under the lights was something else and an amazing atmosphere
> 
> View attachment 60209
> 
> ...



Brilliant picture! I listened to a lot of your game and it sounded like you had a proper go.


----------



## gavgav (28 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Brilliant picture! I listened to a lot of your game and it sounded like you had a proper go.


We certainly did. Scared Jose enough to bring on Matic and Willian straight after our goal. If only we could have taken it to extra time. Can't believe I'm saying that!


----------



## Brandane (29 Oct 2014)

There was some giant killing going on in the Scottish league cup too. Nice to see a team from the lower divisions making it to the semi finals .


----------



## AndyRM (29 Oct 2014)

Brandane said:


> There was some giant killing going on in the Scottish league cup too. Nice to see a team from the lower divisions making it to the semi finals .



I watched most of that game. It was like a contest to see who was sh!ter. Gutted that one of my favourite former Killie players, Frazer Wright, missed an absolute sitter.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2014)

Shame about poor old Mancashter City, eh?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Shame about poor old Mancashter City, eh?


They're a curious lot these Geordie players. It's hard to grasp that this was a team that has been consistently abysmal all season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They're a curious lot these Geordie players. It's hard to grasp that this was a team that has been consistently abysmal all season.


And they didn't even put out a full strength side. They were probably anticipating a good tonking and wanted to rest players.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

Sounds like a game and a half at Easter Road - into 2nd half of ET and it's 3-3


----------



## Roadhump (29 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> And they didn't even put out a full strength side. They were probably anticipating a good tonking and wanted to rest players.


Should buy Pardew a bit more time to continue the long term damage


----------



## MarkF (29 Oct 2014)

It's the League Cup, nobody cares, not big clubs that's for sure, despite what they say, it's just the Johnstones Paint Trophy for bigger clubs....................


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> It's the League Cup, nobody cares, not big clubs that's for sure, despite what they say, it's just the Johnstones Paint Trophy for bigger clubs....................


On the other hand, Citeh were the holders, need to find their rhythm if they're going to challenge Chelsea in the premiership and get any hope of surviving in Europe. And, if they weren't all that bothered, why did they pick up cards on the way?


----------



## Roadhump (29 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> It's the League Cup, nobody cares, not big clubs that's for sure, despite what they say, it's just the Johnstones Paint Trophy for bigger clubs....................


However, it has become the only trophy clubs outside the top 4 or 5 megarich can win, and even then it is usually one of those that win it. The league title and F.A. Cup are well sewn up by the megarich clubs, with the exception of only Everton, Portsmouth and Wigan in the last 20 years winning the F.A. Cup, and look what happened to Portsmouth and Wigan after they did so.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Sounds like a game and a half at Easter Road - into 2nd half of ET and it's 3-3



And we go and bottle it in the penalties. Typical.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2014)

gavgav said:


> What an amazing night at the Greenhous Meadow. Seeing it full under the lights was something else and an amazing atmosphere
> 
> View attachment 60209
> 
> ...



I notice you have Andy Mangan and Bobby Grant two ex Stanley players playing for you.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2014)

I've been a long-suffering Tottenham fan for more years than I care to remember, but Spurs have always played attacking entertaining football in the 45+ years that I've been following them.

I read on the BBC website this morning that _They have won only three league games at home all season, with Pochettino claiming the small size of the White Hart Lane pitch is stifling his side's attacking ability.
_
Utter bollox! Didn't stop them playing 'extensive' football before! I suggest it's more to do with him playing 'safe' football so he doesn't lose his job, which I suspect he will, and well before the season ends.


----------



## MarkF (30 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the other hand, Citeh were the holders, need to find their rhythm if they're going to challenge Chelsea in the premiership and get any hope of surviving in Europe. And, if they weren't all that bothered, why did they pick up cards on the way?



Will that City starting line up be very similar to the one v Man U this Sunday? Nope.



Roadhump said:


> However, it has become the only trophy clubs outside the top 4 or 5 megarich can win, and even then it is usually one of those that win it. The league title and F.A. Cup are well sewn up by the megarich clubs, with the exception of only Everton, Portsmouth and Wigan in the last 20 years winning the F.A. Cup, and look what happened to Portsmouth and Wigan after they did so.



Agree but you won't find an L2 club getting anywhere near the FA Cup final. I watched my L2 club beat 3 "couldn't be arsed" PL teams (Wigan, Arsenal & Villa) on the way to the LC final. A look at the line ups tells you a how much they care, only when a big club has muddled it's way through to the semi's does it take on some importance, not much.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> Will that City starting line up be very similar to the one v Man U this Sunday? Nope.


I didn't think it was a weak team they put out last night. And I'm not sure that Pellegrini knows what his strongest team-that-plays-as-a-team is at the moment - it hasn't been a good week for them. Sure the stakes will be higher for the Manchester derby but, on recent form, there no longer seems to be so much of a gap between the 2 teams. 

Not that I expect an United victory....


----------



## MarkF (30 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't think it was a weak team they put out last night. And I'm not sure that Pellegrini knows what his strongest team-that-plays-as-a-team is at the moment - it hasn't been a good week for them. Sure the stakes will be higher for the Manchester derby but, on recent form, there no longer seems to be so much of a gap between the 2 teams.
> 
> Not that I expect an United victory....



No, it wasn't a weak team, but it wasn't the team Pellegrini would have put out in an "important" game either.

I think the return of Demichelis would help City, it wasn't broke so why did he try to fix it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2014)

MarkF said:


> No, it wasn't a weak team, but it wasn't the team Pellegrini would have put out in an "important" game either.
> 
> I think the return of Demichelis would help City, it wasn't broke so why did he try to fix it?


Demichelis was playing last night, wasn't he?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Should buy Pardew a bit more time to continue the long term damage



Excellent, I can end my tedious support for Scottish fitba and stick up for something else.

Pardew is easily Newcastle's best manager since Bobby Robson (Hughton scooshing the second division doesn't really count), and it's a shame that a vocal group of fans are too deluded to recognise his achievements, which include a European quarter final, and two of their highest finishes in a decade. Given that the clubs stated policy is to buy prospects on the cheap and sell them at a profit I'm really not sure what people expect. Ashley is a calculating businessman who hasn't become a billionaire by accident, and represents the real problem at the club: he's banned local media and alienated fans but cunningly swerves attention having installed Pardew as the mouthpiece of the club. I'd love to see his job description...

And yet without Ashley's money, the club would be in a far worse position. It's looking increasingly likely that he's jumping onto the Bad Ship Sevco (who have a support with a sense of entitlement which surpasses Man U and Liverpool combined) soon and I'm not entirely sure where that leaves Newcastle. Certainly they'll need an owner with deep pockets, and who understands the peculiarities of a support which seems, for the most part, stuck in the 90s.


----------



## gavgav (30 Oct 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I notice you have Andy Mangan and Bobby Grant two ex Stanley players playing for you.


We do indeed. I was a bit wary when we signed Mangan, due to his bad boy reputation, but he's done the business for us so far and is the goalscorer we have been missing for a long while.

Grant is on loan to us from Blackpool. He's clearly not fit, after a serious injury, but he looks a class act and so hopefully we can keep him and get his fitness to what it should be


----------



## MarkF (30 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Demichelis was playing last night, wasn't he?



Oh.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2014)

I believe Newcastle may have turned the proverbial corner. That was a dull, dull game, but once again Pardew's substitutions come up good.

It must infuriate Gerrard that he's playing in a team which looks utterly disinterested.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Nov 2014)

Apparently Derby are playing somebody or other soon , there was a draw to see who could get the night off to watch it , i almost felt like putting my name in the hat just for the night off and to pee the footie fanatics off if i got it


----------



## Brandane (2 Nov 2014)

So Rangers and Celtic have been drawn together in the semi final of the Scottish league cup. Yaaaaawn. Unfortunately one of them has to win .


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2014)

Brandane said:


> So Rangers and Celtic have been drawn together in the semi final of the Scottish league cup. Yaaaaawn. Unfortunately one of them has to win .



I've just read the BBC article which jizzes all over the 'fantastic atmosphere' and how it's brilliant for everyone. Depressing stuff really.

If Ra Cellic don't waltz through that shambles I'll be surprised. The only thing to look forward to in that game is the possibility that someone will set Scott Brown on Destroy Everything mode and he'll break Ian Black's legs, and escape with a telling off.


----------



## Brandane (2 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I've just read the BBC article which jizzes all over the 'fantastic atmosphere' and how it's brilliant for everyone. Depressing stuff really.



I had to attend a lot of Old Firm games on a professional basis between 1982/2001. I had to deal with a lot of stuff that I am not allowed to discuss on a public forum. Suffice to say - fantastic atmosphere, my arse. It might be a great day out for the knuckle dragging street fighters that attach themselves to both teams, but not for anyone of sound mind.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2014)

Brandane said:


> I had to attend a lot of Old Firm games on a professional basis between 1982/2001. I had to deal with a lot of stuff that I am not allowed to discuss on a public forum. Suffice to say - fantastic atmosphere, my arse. It might be a great day out for the knuckle dragging street fighters that attach themselves to both teams, but not for anyone of sound mind.



I know what you mean. I made the mistake of accepting an invitation from a Rangers supporting mate to an Old Firm derby once. I have never experienced an atmosphere so hateful in my life. There was little, if any, attention paid to the game. The most depressing thing was seeing kids encouraged to join in with the sectarian bile.

You were polis no? I can only imagine the shite you had to put up with!


----------



## Brandane (2 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> You were polis no? I can only imagine the shite you had to put up with!



'Fraid so.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2014)

Brandane said:


> 'Fraid so.



The joys of Ra Peepul and The Best Fans in the World...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> The joys of Ra Peepul and The Best Fans in the World...



They are, dare I say it, scum.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> They are, dare I say it, scum.



Agreed, mostly. I am friends with a couple chaps on both sides of the divide and they are genuinely good guys and despair of the knuckle dragging majority who pollute the support.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I believe Newcastle may have turned the proverbial corner. That was a dull, dull game, but once again Pardew's substitutions come up good.
> 
> It must infuriate Gerrard that he's playing in a team which looks utterly disinterested.


Gerrard is finished. My LFC supporting mate even goes so far as to say he is holding Liverpool back. Rodgers is potentially on a hiding to nothing with him; if he continues to play him and the years show their toll, he should drop him, but if he drops him and the team falls far short of last season's achievements, which it almost certainly will having lost their number one goal machine, it will be his fault for dropping their inspirational leader. Gerrard should bow out gracefully of his own volition, and let them move on.


----------



## MarkF (2 Nov 2014)

Man City v Man U - B.o.r.i.n.g....................



Roadhump said:


> Gerrard is finished. My LFC supporting mate even goes so far as to say he is holding Liverpool back. Rodgers is potentially on a hiding to nothing with him; if he continues to play him and the years show their toll, he should drop him, but if he drops him and the team falls far short of last season's achievements, which it almost certainly will having lost their number one goal machine, it will be his fault for dropping their inspirational leader. Gerrard should bow out gracefully of his own volition, and let them move on.



You have used words that portray negativity, whilst also mentioning LFC, you will no doubt pay the price shortly......................


----------



## Roadhump (2 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> Man City v Man U - B.o.r.i.n.g....................
> 
> 
> 
> You have used words that portray negativity, whilst also mentioning LFC, you will no doubt pay the price shortly......................


Ha ha, as a bitter, twisted (and proud) Evertonian I find it very difficult not to use negative words when mentioning LFC


----------



## Piemaster (2 Nov 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Gerrard is finished. My LFC supporting mate even goes so far as to say he is holding Liverpool back. Rodgers is potentially on a hiding to nothing with him; if he continues to play him and the years show their toll, he should drop him, but if he drops him and the team falls far short of last season's achievements, which it almost certainly will having lost their number one goal machine, it will be his fault for dropping their inspirational leader. Gerrard should bow out gracefully of his own volition, and let them move on.


Burn the witch!

Having watched the last couple of LFC games can't but agree. Happy with the draw we got there last weekend, but as for him being 'inspirational' - just don't see that now. May be just the new generation of players now sharing the pitch with him aren't as awe inspired. Time he moved on and retain the legendary status.
Much the same as I still believe Dean Windass should have retired after scoring the greatest goal in Hulls history (the one that took us to the top division for the first time) rather than trying to hang on for a season where he was sidelined and just not up to it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2014)

Stuart McCall has resigned as Motherwell manager.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> Man City v Man U - B.o.r.i.n.g....................
> 
> 
> 
> You have used words that portray negativity, whilst also mentioning LFC, you will no doubt pay the price shortly......................



Paging @PaulB... I don't think we need to wait until May to agree that Liverpool are a shambles.


----------



## MarkF (3 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Stuart McCall has resigned as Motherwell manager.



Shame, but the fans have turned (too quickly IMO), he's been a success there. Wonder where he'll pitch up? He's run out of claret and amber clubs in the UK now.


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2014)

I'm not totally convinced that Gerrard is finished. He's struggling but then so is the rest of the team. There's a lot of people currently on the pitch for Liverpool who are just not pulling their weight, Joe Allen being my prime target. Yes he does some good stuff but he drifts in and out of a game and we haven't got time for that. I'm yet to be convinced by Lallana, is a good player for Southampton (yes I know they are 2nd or something) going to win you the PL? Unlikely.

Back to Gerrard, when he retired from international football I said to OH that he should have one more season for Liverpool and then bow out gracefully. I'd be loathe to drop him because I just have a feeling that we're going to need his mental ability to change a game. He can lift the team in a way that I don't think any other Liverpool player can although we should be trying to get Henderson or Lovren to step up.

Balotelli just needs time. He also needs to sort his head out (swapping shirts???). We're not going to win the league this year but then we weren't going to win it last year. Last season was just a very pleasant aberration.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Stuart McCall has resigned as Motherwell manager.



I'm actually surprised about this. He's had them in the top three for an annoyingly long time on a shoestring.

@MarkF - He's been part of Scotland's national set up for nearly a year, I don't think he needs to rush into a new club position. I hope he takes the time to come up with a new haircut though. I'm not normally one to criticise a chap's 'look', but what he's got is absolutely chronic.


----------



## PaulB (3 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Paging @PaulB... I don't think we need to wait until May to agree that Liverpool are a shambles.


No, you and your 'pilot fish' can agree amongst yourselves. Having been in this situ many times before, I don't think we need to wait until May to agree that Liverpool's heritage will ensure your wet dream will end dry. 

And you seem to have rather a lot to write about football. A bit like the schoolboys who were just a bit TOO into the football, if you know what I mean.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Nov 2014)

PaulB said:


> No, you and your 'pilot fish' can agree amongst yourselves. Having been in this situ many times before, I don't think we need to wait until May to agree that Liverpool's heritage will ensure your wet dream will end dry.
> 
> And you seem to have rather a lot to write about football. A bit like the schoolboys who were just a bit TOO into the football, if you know what I mean.



I did wonder how long it would take you to pull the meaningless 'heritage' card. Do your memories from the 80s keep you happy when watching the clueless numpties on the park these days?

I'm afraid I don't understand your insinuation about schoolboys, but yes, I have many thoughts about football. Having played the game to a fairly high standard, I think that's allowed.


----------



## Beebo (4 Nov 2014)

Oh dear . Israel have had their very own Cantona moment. The player cant be too heavily criticised as he was being kicked by the fan!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29898203


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oh dear . Israel have had their very own Cantona moment. The player cant be too heavily criticised as he was being kicked by the fan!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29898203


Never mind the ball, let's get on with the game


----------



## AndyRM (4 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Oh dear . Israel have had their very own Cantona moment. The player cant be too heavily criticised as he was being kicked by the fan!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29898203



I was reading about this earlier. Zahavi used to play for Hapoel, but has switched sides to Maccabi which is never a good thing in a local derby. I think he can expect a lengthy ban and a fine for his retaliation. The officials will be in hot water as well I suspect.


----------



## Roadhump (4 Nov 2014)

martint235 said:


> There's a lot of people currently on the pitch for Liverpool who are just not pulling their weight



Not pulling their weight, or just not good enough for where Liverpool think they should be? Henderson, Sterling and Sturridge aside, the latter in my opinion.



martint235 said:


> Back to Gerrard..........I'd be loathe to drop him because I just have a feeling that we're going to need his mental ability to change a game. He can lift the team in a way that I don't think any other Liverpool player can although we should be trying to get Henderson or Lovren to step up.



He's lost that ability, he still has the mental attitude, but he no longer has the legs to take the game by the scruff of the neck like he used to - other than perhaps set pieces and maybe if he is allowed space from the edge of the box - it is much harder for him now to lead and inspire by example. Henderson is good but I can't see him taking over Gerrard's mantle as someone to light the spark when the chips are down. Stevie had something unique, probably borne of being a scouser (unlike most LFC fans) and playing for his home town team, it's rarely been seen in other players but it's fading fast and they need to bite the bullet, but keep playing him for me, the longer the better, I'm a bitter blue and if he holds them back that's great......he'll probably singlehandedly thwart Real Madrid and score the winner tonight now I've said that!!



martint235 said:


> Balotelli just needs time. He also needs to sort his head out



and sort out the hair on his head too, why can't he stick to one haircut? Good player but has been a loose canon consistently, if Rodgers can sort him out he will go a long way to proving he has something special


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I did wonder how long it would take you to pull the meaningless 'heritage' card. Do your memories from the 80s keep you happy when watching the clueless numpties on the park these days?
> 
> I'm afraid I don't understand your insinuation about schoolboys, but yes, I have many thoughts about football. Having played the game to a fairly high standard, I think that's allowed.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Nov 2014)

martint235 said:


> Balotelli just needs time. He also needs to sort his head out (swapping shirts???).



I can't see Balotelli ever being more than just a wasted talent. But what's the fuss with swapping shirts at half time? I've never seen such a load of cock made out of a complete non-event.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2014)

No Henderson, Gerrard, Sterling or Balotelli starting tonight. There may be a few goals tonight....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I can't see Balotelli ever being more than just a wasted talent. But what's the fuss with swapping shirts at half time? I've never seen such a load of cock made out of a complete non-event.



I'm sure our resident scouser will be along soon to tell you it's to do with heritage


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I can't see Balotelli ever being more than just a wasted talent. But what's the fuss with swapping shirts at half time? I've never seen such a load of cock made out of a complete non-event.


I agree to an extent that it's a non-event but it's also a kind of statement "I've enjoyed the challenge that playing against you has provided and therefore I'd like to swap shirts". To do it at half time is to admit defeat really. Imagine Istanbul (just to give Marmion his heritage) if the players had swapped shirts at half time. You'd have the fans singing "We're gonna win 4-3" and the players in the dressing room with their heads down.


----------



## MarkF (4 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm sure our resident scouser will be along soon to tell you it's to do with heritage



Or it's the Liverpool "way". (Probably not that different to the Halifax "way" or the Brentford "way").


----------



## RedRider (4 Nov 2014)

Obsessed by Liverpudlians and Scousers. What's that all about?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2014)

RedRider said:


> Obsessed by Liverpudlians and Scousers. What's that all about?



Easy pickings really. And there don't seem to be any Man Utd fans to slate.

I'm sure I read that their current squad is the most expensively assembled in the English top flight and that this is their worst start since Fergie took charge.

#prayforvangaal #bringbackmoyes


----------



## Spartak (5 Nov 2014)

Feel asleep during the Madrid Liverpool game last night !

Woke up to see Gerrard constantly pumping long balls forward looking for a knock down ?
Trouble is there was nobody knocking it down !


----------



## accountantpete (5 Nov 2014)

Great display defensively for The Reds - mainly due to not committing men forward so the lack of pace didn't come into play.

Mignolet is also getting a bit more confident which helps.

Midfield and attack were an embarrassment - before and after the subs.


----------



## Roadhump (5 Nov 2014)

accountantpete said:


> Great display defensively for The Reds - mainly due to not committing men forward so the lack of pace didn't come into play.



Parking the bus in other words!! And there I was believing my rednose mates that Liverpool would never resort to such game spoiling tactics the way Chelsea did at Anfield.


----------



## RedRider (5 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Easy pickings really. And there don't seem to be any Man Utd fans to slate.
> 
> I'm sure I read that their current squad is the most expensively assembled in the English top flight and that this is their worst start since Fergie took charge.
> 
> #prayforvangaal #bringbackmoyes



Meh, not too bothered by what goes on over there.




Roadhump said:


> Parking the bus in other words!! And there I was believing my rednose mates that Liverpool would never resort to such game spoiling tactics the way Chelsea did at Anfield.


Shouldn't you be writing hate mail to Clive Thomas or something


----------



## Roadhump (5 Nov 2014)

RedRider said:


> Shouldn't you be writing hate mail to Clive Thomas or something



Flipping heck, I know they say you lot live in the past but that is really going back, plenty more have sided with the dark side since then, Poll, Clattenberg and Atkinson to name but 3.


----------



## RedRider (5 Nov 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Flipping heck, *I know they say you lot live in the pas*t but that is really going back, plenty more have sided with the dark side since then, Poll, Clattenberg and Atkinson to name but 3.


Ahem...


Roadhump said:


> ......the School of Science is on it's way back.....COYB!!


----------



## Roadhump (5 Nov 2014)

RedRider said:


> Ahem...


Blimey, stalking our old posts on cycling forums, you reds are obsessed with Everton. *Not guilty* anyway, it's a line from a song we sing praising the more attractive style of football our current manager encourages in contrast to his predecessor......it does, however, use a traditional Everton slogan from yesteryear, so I can see how you might twist it to suit yourself, but then that's just the "Liverpool way"


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2014)

I can't agree with Liverpool forfeiting a game at the Bernabeu, it's just not right, I hope their fans were informed of the possible scheme before forking out for the trip? I know West Ham and Villa have done similar before, but that was in the Europa League and they are not one of the UK's premier clubs. If Chelsea beat them then Rodgers has badly messed up, if Liverpool win then it'll mean more psychobabble gobbledy gook for a while yet......


----------



## Beebo (6 Nov 2014)

Anyone want David James' Chopper?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...d-auctioning-signed-memorabilia-bankrupt.html
Being auctioned to raise money for his bankruptcy


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> I can't agree with Liverpool forfeiting a game at the Bernabeu, it's just not right, I hope their fans were informed of the possible scheme before forking out for the trip? I know West Ham and Villa have done similar before, but that was in the Europa League and they are not one of the UK's premier clubs. If Chelsea beat them then Rodgers has badly messed up, if Liverpool win then it'll mean more psychobabble gobbledy gook for a while yet......



The calls I heard on the radio before and after the game were hilarious.

Before, Rodgers' selection was an insult and and outrage. After Rodgers had played a blinder with his selection after Liverpool were _only _beaten 1 - 0, brilliantly missing the point that Real never bothered to get out of second gear, if they even got there in the first place.

If I owned a hat, I'd happily make a bold claim about eating it should Liverpool triumph this weekend.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2014)

I think Rogers made a good decision. The "Reserve" team he selected put up a better showing than the regulars in the previous match. Sometimes the team need a kick up the 'Arris to liven them up.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> The calls I heard on the radio before and after the game were hilarious.
> 
> Before, Rodgers' selection was an insult and and outrage. After Rodgers had played a blinder with his selection after Liverpool were _only _beaten 1 - 0, brilliantly missing the point that Real never bothered to get out of second gear, if they even got there in the first place.



Another example of them twisting things round to suit their own argument or propaganda. I love listening to LFC fans on those 606 phone ins though, they are pure gold at times, and occasionally one of them actually has a Liverpool accent ooh, how bitter of me 

Anyway, I'm just off out to meet my lad in Liverpool city centre for a couple of pints before going to Goodison to watch Everton take on Lille, will be a chilly evening methinks. Tough one to call, Martinez has been making some strange team selections lately, perhaps it's something he and Rodgers both picked up at Swansea.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think Rogers made a good decision. The "Reserve" team he selected put up a better showing than the regulars in the previous match. Sometimes the team need a kick up the 'Arris to liven them up.



Real Madrid will have looked at their team sheet last night laughed. I imagine Ancelotti's team talk at half time was along the lines of "Lads, if the unthinkable should happen and this mob equalise, I'll bring Bale on".


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think Rogers made a good decision. The "Reserve" team he selected put up a better showing than the regulars in the previous match. Sometimes the team need a kick up the 'Arris to liven them up.



I didn't see it like that, Liverpool were useless, but, they put the effort in, credit to them for that. You are using the scoreline to justify the selection when the TV told a hugely different story, not to mention the match stats, which I do not want to post...............the Spanish press thought it was shameful.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> I didn't see it like that, Liverpool were useless, but, they put the effort in, credit to them for that. You are using the scoreline to justify the selection when the TV told a hugely different story, not to mention the match stats, which I do not want to post...............*the Spanish press thought it was shameful.*



What do they know? They complained when sides didn't commit suicide against both the national team and Barca by playing 2-3-5.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> I didn't see it like that, Liverpool were useless, but, they put the effort in, credit to them for that. You are using the scoreline to justify the selection when the TV told a hugely different story, not to mention the match stats, which I do not want to post...............the Spanish press thought it was shameful.



Very noble of you. It would be cruel to mention a single shot on target from four wayward efforts and a miserly 40% of possession. 

I know it's an unrealistic expectation, but for me a side should be wanting to win every competition it's in. Fielding a weakened side makes a mockery of proceedings whether it's the Johnston's Paint Trophy or the Champions League.


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> What do they know? They complained when sides didn't commit suicide against both the national team and Barca by playing 2-3-5.



Well, there were general comments on why a club of Liverpool's stature would forfeit a game, which is what they did. It's not right or defensible, they do have the players to have made a game of it, but chose not to, away at Real Madrid in the Bernabeu, wow!


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> Well, there were general comments on why a club of Liverpool's stature would forfeit a game, which is what they did. It's not right or defensible, they do have the players to have made a game of it, but chose not to, away at Real Madrid in the Bernabeu, wow!


They didn't forfeit the game. They looked at the fixtures coming up and prioritised them as teams often do and rested key players. Maybe Rogers thinks Liverpool have zero chance of winning the Champion's League and their best hope of getting back into it next year is through the league.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> Well, there were general comments on why a club of Liverpool's stature would forfeit a game, which is what they did. It's not right or defensible, they do have the players to have made a game of it, but chose not to, away at Real Madrid in the Bernabeu, wow!



Spot. On.

Football has been gubbed by the ludicrous sums of money involved IMO. There's nothing to be made from a valiant defeat, which is why you get the so called big clubs fielding the rezzies when they know they're on a hiding to nothing.

I could go on a lengthy and meandering rant about how the game is knackered but I'll restrain myself for now.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> They didn't forfeit the game.



They did. 

The team that Rodgers selected had about as much chance of winning as I have of Dave Brailsford giving me the nod ahead of Chris Froome.


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> They didn't forfeit the game. They looked at the fixtures coming up and prioritised them as teams often do and rested key players. Maybe Rogers thinks Liverpool have zero chance of winning the Champion's League and their best hope of getting back into it next year is through the league.



They did, BR chose a team that was way from his strongest and his strongest lost 0-3! You do not "prioritise" over a game v Real Madrid at the Bernabeu! When do you expect that fixture (is there a better one?) might come around again?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Nov 2014)

Unbelievable.

As I'm sure some of you know, last night QPR travelled to the Etihad and what followed was a disgrace.Rangers were awarded a free-kick inside their own box and despite Rob Green kicking the ball twice, yes you heard twice...he also managed by way of mistake to gift the ball straight to Sergio Aguero and he put the ball in the back of the net. 1-0. The referee didn't bother with a pernickity rule that we all know about (???), namely the keeper mistakenly kicking the ball twice and just awarded the goal because it was the Etihad and the team that were hosting are a top-four team. Makes sense to me.

Referees don't play fair in the Premier league but if they did, the hand-ball artist that is Sergio Aguero wouldn't have got away with this make-believe story above, only for the fact that it happened the other way around and it was Austin's goal ruled out instead. Too bad for QPR that again, poor officiating cost us points and the top team got the benefit of the doubt again thanks to Mike 'The Manc' Dean.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> As I'm sure some of you know, last night QPR travelled to the Etihad and what followed was a disgrace.Rangers were awarded a free-kick inside their own box and despite Rob Green kicking the ball twice, yes you heard twice...he also managed by way of mistake to gift the ball straight to Sergio Aguero and he put the ball in the back of the net. 1-0. The referee didn't bother with a pernickity rule that we all know about (???), namely the keeper mistakenly kicking the ball twice and just awarded the goal because it was the Etihad and the team that were hosting are a top-four team. Makes sense to me.
> 
> Referees don't play fair in the Premier league but if they did, the hand-ball artist that is Sergio Aguero wouldn't have got away with this make-believe story above, only for the fact that it happened the other way around and it was Austin's goal ruled out instead. Too bad for QPR that again, poor officiating cost us points and the top team got the benefit of the doubt again thanks to Mike 'The Manc' Dean.


I think this part of law 13 applied. Or at least that's how it was explained on MotD
''
If the ball is not kicked directly out of the penalty area from a goal kick:


the kick is retaken''

Read more at http://www.thefa.com/football-rules...11/law-16---the-goal-kick#UK3z3QiEOzfEbV7u.99

That said, QPR were excellent, particularly Austin. And they're the PL's fair play leaders.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Nov 2014)

Yep, I understand the law Deptford but I just don't believe that this would have happened the other way around. Clearly Hart had no idea otherwise he'd have been the first to protest the consequence of his own mistake.

I'm not rubbishing the law of the game, just the one-sided nature of premiership officiating in favour of the top four. And yes, we were excellent and it's a mark of how well we played when as a Rangers fan I'm disappointed with just a point (against the one-man team that is Manchester City).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yep, I understand the law Deptford but I just don't believe that this would have happened the other way around. Clearly Hart had no idea otherwise he'd have been the first to protest the consequence of his own mistake.
> 
> I'm not rubbishing the law of the game, just the one-sided nature of premiership officiating in favour of the top four. And yes, we were excellent and it's a mark of how well we played when as a Rangers fan I'm disappointed with just a point (against the one-man team that is Manchester City).


Aha, sorry, I misunderstood (and I was in the middle of ordering some merino socks from Planet X at the time).


----------



## MarkF (9 Nov 2014)

It was a cracking game, QPR were were far better than their display v Villa, and were unlucky IMO.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2014)

How did Liverpool get on yesterday? Hopefully they won after chucking the midweek game.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> How did Liverpool get on yesterday? Hopefully they won after chucking the midweek game.



You've got to admire Rodgers' temerity in assuming he could beat the best side in England after his rezzies did so well against the best club side in the world. The man is a fool.

Still, Liverpool's heritage will keep them going.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Nov 2014)

QPR are going from strength to strength recently. They're a transformed team compared with a month ago. And yes, once again they were unlucky. They could and probably should have taken two more points off Man City. Add that to the three they should have got against Liverpool and their position would be very different - and a fairer reflection of how they now stack up against the other teams 'not of the elite'. (Having said all of which, Hart clearly had a very clear idea...he was waving bunny-ears at the ref for all he was worth.)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Nov 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> QPR are going from strength to strength recently. They're a transformed team compared with a month ago. And yes, once again they were unlucky. They could and probably should have taken two more points off Man City. Add that to the three they should have got against Liverpool and their position would be very different - and a fairer reflection of how they now stack up against the other teams 'not of the elite'. (Having said all of which, Hart clearly had a very clear idea...he was waving bunny-ears at the ref for all he was worth.)



Yep, you're right, on second glance Hart was gesticulating so I stand corrected on that. 

But, still don't think the goal would have been disallowed if it had been Man City at the Etihad and the reactions of both goalies and the reaction of the referee to them - Hart for the Austin disallowed goal where the Ref ran all the way back to consult Hart, contrasted with the way that Green was ignored by the same referee for the Aguero handball, illustrates the same bias.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Nov 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yep, you're right, on second glance Hart was gesticulating so I stand corrected on that.
> 
> But, still don't think the goal would have been disallowed if it had been Man City at the Etihad and the reactions of both goalies and the reaction of the referee to them - Hart for the Austin disallowed goal where the Ref ran all the way back to consult Hart, contrasted with the way that Green was ignored by the same referee for the Aguero handball, illustrates the same bias.


Absolutely. Aguero's first touch was genius, but that doesn't change the fact that his goal also involved an offside and a handball, nor does any of it invalidate the notion that the lower teams often don't get a fair deal from referees when they're up against The Elect.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2014)

Moyes has been appointed manager of Real Sociedad. Good move I feel, gets the media in this country off his back a bit and he'll gain a wealth of experience with a foreign team. A similar move worked pretty well for McLaren and I hope the same is true for Moyes.


----------



## MarkF (11 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Moyes has been appointed manager of Real Sociedad.



Lucky bugger.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> Lucky bugger.


Skegness?


----------



## Spartak (11 Nov 2014)

Spotted this whilst out cycling this morning. Backs onto the Avon Ring-road north of Bristol.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Spotted this whilst out cycling this morning. Backs onto the Avon Ring-road north of Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 61411


South-West England: the stronghold of support of teams from the North-West that play in red - "Spot the scouser on the Kop"


----------



## Roadhump (11 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Moyes has been appointed manager of Real Sociedad. Good move I feel, gets the media in this country off his back a bit and he'll gain a wealth of experience with a foreign team. A similar move worked pretty well for McLaren and I hope the same is true for Moyes.


Good luck Moyesy, 18 month contract seems a bit short though.


----------



## Beebo (11 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Spotted this whilst out cycling this morning. Backs onto the Avon Ring-road north of Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 61411


 what's a PEARCH?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Good luck Moyesy, 18 month contract seems a bit short though.



I had a quick scan through previous Sociedad managers and 2 years seems to be about the longest stint since the millennium. I hope he does well as he seems a decent chap who didn't deserve the shafting he got off Man U.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> what's a PEARCH?




I think it's where both Man U and Liverpool have both been knocked off...


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I had a quick scan through previous Sociedad managers and 2 years seems to be about the longest stint since the millennium. I hope he does well as he seems a decent chap who didn't deserve the shafting he got off Man U.


I hope so too but I fear it will end in tears. Does he speak Spanish does anyone know?
Will he conduct press conferences in a mock Spanish accent á la McClaren in Holland?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Nov 2014)

Just in case anyone needs/wants a new desktop image - switch to 'stretch' in Control Panel and it looks and fits real nice.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I hope so too but I fear it will end in tears. Does he speak Spanish does anyone know?
> Will he conduct press conferences in a mock Spanish accent á la McClaren in Holland?



He doesn't, but I suspect he'll have the services of a translator, plus the language of football is relatively simple.


----------



## MarkF (11 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> He doesn't, but I suspect he'll have the services of a translator, plus the language of football is relatively simple.



I am happy to be his translator and know everything about football, as my PL predicitions show weekly.


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> He doesn't, but I suspect he'll have the services of a translator, plus the language of football is relatively simple.


Whatever happened to that erstwhile translator, Mourinho?


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I hope so too but I fear it will end in tears. Does he speak Spanish does anyone know?
> Will he conduct press conferences in a mock Spanish accent á la McClaren in Holland?


What an idiot he was/is!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZnoP4sUV90

" Champans league"!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2014)

Man in having fun and pretending he's in Eurotrash shocker!

I never quite understood why McClaren got such a hard ride off England fans. 

It's early doors, but I'd like to see him get Derby into the Premier League and sell Bryson (who is genuine class) for boatloads of money as Ayrshire's Finest have a 20% sell on fee.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Nov 2014)

Jimmy Bullard is going to be on " I'm a celebrity..."

I want to see him eat kangaroo balls, and crocodile cock. Please let it happen.


----------



## User169 (12 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> He doesn't, but I suspect he'll have the services of a translator, plus the language of football is relatively simple.


 
A friend of mine was taking a language course and got talking to a bloke there taking a Spanish course as he wanted to get into football management. My mate asked him if he'd played at high level at which point said bloke pointed out he'd got Champions league and European Championship winners medals!


----------



## Roadhump (12 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> What an idiot he was/is!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZnoP4sUV90
> 
> " Champans league"!



Then there was Joey Barton. In both the clips, the home accent slips out now and again, which just makes them sound more daft.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBgKudlYhJE


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2014)

I found Lord Joseph of Barton and Schteve's accents pretty funny in an 'Allo 'Allo sort of way.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Nov 2014)

150,000 sign a petition to not have Ched Evans reinstated. If the petitioners get their wish Bramall Lane will need a bit of a capacity expansion.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2014)

Piemaster said:


> 150,000 sign a petition to not have Ched Evans reinstated. If the petitioners get their wish Bramall Lane will need a bit of a capacity expansion.


And a couple of new patrons, I suspect.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And a couple of new patrons, I suspect.



And a sponsor..

He simply isn't going to be able to get a game at any level.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2014)

Internationals this weekend so no Premiership or Championship games on the mainland. So, over on Pick the Score, we're doing a one off predict the scores for the games below. If you fancy joining in with your predictions please do so. 1 point for a correct result, 3 for the exact score.

Scotland v Republic of Ireland
Serbia v Denmark
Georgia v Poland
Spain v Belarus
San Marino v Estonia
Germany v Gibraltar
Greece v Faroe Islands
Azerbaijan v Norway
Moldova v Liechtenstein
Hungary v Finland
Romania v Northern Ireland
Belgium v Wales
PR Korea v Guam (friendly)
New Zealand v China (friendly)
France v Albania (friendly)

(You can post your predictions either here - those that complained about long lists breaking up the messages do not seem to post here anymore - or on the Pick the Score thread)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2014)

OK, can I place a bet on Roy Keane being involved in a fight outside the Irish team's hotel? before it makes it onto the BBC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2014)

28 years to the day since Kenny Dalglish played his last game for Scotland

#LiverpoolLegacy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2014)

Bringing things back up to the present - Glasgow City qualified for the 1/4 finals of the Women's European Cup this evening after a victory over Zurich


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2014)

They seem rather pleased, and rightly so:


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2014)

Well that's cleared that up then!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30031405
Qatar were whiter than white, whilst the FA come in for some criticism.
Does anyone buy this?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Well that's cleared that up then!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30031405
> Qatar were whiter than white, whilst the FA come in for some criticism.
> Does anyone buy this?




Of course not, it was to be expected.
FIFA have always hated the fact that Football originated in England & Scotland first and that the PL is one of the richest in world football.


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Of course not, it was to be expected.
> FIFA have always hated the fact that Football originated in England & Scotland first and that the PL is one of the richest in world football.


The plot thickens.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30037729
So now the man who undertook the investigation on behalf of FIFA disputes the conclusions of the FIFA report. Which was written by someone else!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> The plot thickens.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30037729
> So now the man who undertook the investigation on behalf of FIFA disputes the conclusions of the FIFA report. Which was written by someone else!


The accuser is always the guilty party in the FIFA fiefdom.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> The plot thickens.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30037729
> So now the man who undertook the investigation on behalf of FIFA disputes the conclusions of the FIFA report. Which was written by someone else!




I was just going to post the same thing.
It's just unbelievable. Corruption at every turn. But we knew that anyway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2014)

So did Qatar say ''Clear our name and we'll take over the Africa Nations Cup now that Morocco won't do it?''


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Nov 2014)

Some good news in the wake of all the above:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30045978


----------



## Inertia (13 Nov 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Some good news in the wake of all the above:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30045978


Suddenly all feels right with the world


----------



## Brandane (13 Nov 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Then there was Joey Barton. In both the clips, the home accent slips out now and again, which just makes them sound more daft.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBgKudlYhJE



Zat ees, 'ow you say, veree funnee. Quelle plonkeur!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Nov 2014)

I'd like to see England resign from FIFA and invite anyone else who's pi$$ed of with the whole corrupt gang to join them and form a new governing body. So what if we couldn't play in the World Cup? We only get humiliated anyway.


----------



## dawn72 (13 Nov 2014)

So fifa investigate corruption claims and conclude that they themselves have done nothing wrong.........imagine that!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

Anyone got a link to live coverage of Scotland v Republic? @Crackle provided a good one for the last match but as it's Friday evening he'll likely be throwing all his beer into a glass so that it all ends outside the glass, or perfecting pouring the perfect pint as he calls it.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

Front Row Sports is usually a good bet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Anyone got a link to live coverage of Scotland v Republic? @Crackle provided a good one for the last match but as it's Friday evening he'll likely be throwing all his beer into a glass so that it all ends outside the glass, or perfecting pouring the perfect pint as he calls it.


Footballstreaming.info is usually my first port of call.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Footballstreaming.info is usually my first port of call.


cheers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

I take it they all start at KO? If not, I'm not having much luck!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

OK, got one now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I take it they all start at KO? If not, I'm not having much luck!


http://cricfree.sx/sky-sports-5-live-stream.php - this started ok for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

Fletcher shoulda buried that one!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

good link here if anyone else is interested:
http://sportzhd.tv/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

Good to see Scotland and Ireland fans sitting next to each other with no hassle


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

Not much of a game so far, too much long ba pish. I reckon we're just about edging it, though they do look dangerous on the break.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Not much a game so far, too much long ba pish. I reckon we're just about edging it, though they do look dangerous on the break.



Aye, they need to start playing the ball to feet and moving it about a bit.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Aye, they need to start playing the ball to feet and moving it about a bit.



Worked fine against far superior opposition. 

Hanley's a lucky lad to still be on the park but. The look of horror as he sat up says it all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Worked fine against far superior opposition.
> 
> Hanley's a lucky lad to still be on the park but. The look of horror as he sat up says it all.



Hanley's a fud.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Hanley's a fud.



#beingbackcaldwell

Or better yet, give Colin Hendry some bionic legs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

This bloke that's coming on for Fletcher looks like he should be at Murrayfield.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> This bloke that's coming on for Fletcher looks like he should be at Murrayfield.


I was just thinking he looked more League than Union.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

GOOOOAAAAAALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya beauty!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2014)

In most places a goal by Shaun Maloney would suggest that RoI were ahead. Not on these isles, oh no!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

YES!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> YES!


Fair enough, on balance. The game deserved an open play goal but the corner was well executed.


----------



## Spartak (14 Nov 2014)

Faroe Islands have WON !!!

1-0 away to Greece


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Faroe Islands have WON !!!
> 
> 1-0 away to Greece


Surprising result but please don't talk us through it....


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> GOOOOAAAAAALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya beauty!



Proper training ground stuff. I don't think I've ever seen such a deft touch from Brown. Poor game really, but good to see the ref let it flow as much as possible with some agricultural tackling.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Proper training ground stuff. I don't think I've ever seen such a deft touch from Brown. Poor game really, but good to see the ref let it flow as much as possible with some agricultural tackling.



It wasnae the best, but a great goal...almost slow motion when I realised Brown had not made a bollox of it for a change and then the ball curved slowly into the net. Great stuff. Gordon for First Minister!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> It wasnae the best, but a great goal...almost slow motion when I realised Brown had not made a bollox of it for a change and then the ball curved slowly into the net. Great stuff. Gordon for First Minister!



It was a nervous display from both sides I thought, but then there was a lot riding on it I suppose, and it's pretty much an international derby. I thought a goal would come from a defensive mistake, rather than a piece of excellence which I think says a lot about how much we've progressed with WGS.

I'm enjoying the enthusiasm I have for the national team just now. I don't think I've felt so positive since McFadiator broke France all those years ago, though that ended in tears so I'm trying not to get too carried away.

That said, we've already played our two toughest away games. Being realistic I'd expect a further 7 points from our remaining away fixtures and another 4 at home which should see us thereabouts with the obvious caveat of other results.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> All that positive stuff you typed.



Stop it. Now.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Stop it. Now.



Apologies. 

It won't take long for my optimism to dampen as I've agreed to watch England play grind a narrow victory out to save face against Slovenia with some mates tomorrow night. I believe it's on ITV as well, which is a double kick in the nuts.


----------



## Rasmus (15 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Faroe Islands have WON !!!
> 
> 1-0 away to Greece


More amazingly, it was seemingly not undeserved. Video of the goal here:

www.kvf.fo/netvarp/sv/2014/11/14/foroyargrikkalandweb

Arsenal fans will be pleased to hear that Nicklas Bendtner bagged two goals last night as Denmark beat Serbia away.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Nov 2014)

Rasmus said:


> More amazingly, it was seemingly not undeserved. Video of the goal here:
> 
> www.kvf.fo/netvarp/sv/2014/11/14/foroyargrikkalandweb
> 
> Arsenal fans will be pleased to hear that Nicklas Bendtner bagged two goals last night as Denmark beat Serbia away.



Doubt it, he's a Wolfsburg player these days. Or am I misreading some gallows humour (which is probably the case!)


----------



## Rasmus (15 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Doubt it, he's a Wolfsburg player these days. Or am I misreading some gallows humour (which is probably the case!)


When Lord Bendtner is involved, there is no other kind of humour


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Apologies.
> 
> It won't take long for my optimism to dampen as I've agreed to watch England play grind a narrow victory out to save face against Slovenia with some mates tomorrow night. I believe it's on ITV as well, which is a double kick in the nuts.



Coral are offering 5/1 for an England win or a draw - maximum bet £5. Still, it must be worth it as a sure-fire money generator. Surely?


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Nov 2014)

And about time too, bring it on -

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/nov/15/fifa-uefa-world-cup-germany-football


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> And about time too, bring it on -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/nov/15/fifa-uefa-world-cup-germany-football


Let's hope that FIFA doesn't publish it then. FIFA without UEFA would be a deeply compromised body. Ok, it's already deeply compromised, I think I mean weakened.... Then Dr Reinhard would really be able to play row ball.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2014)

How to wrong-foot the goalkeeper....
http://video.lefigaro.fr/sport24/video/un-penalty-fou-et-genial-en-pologne/3880049592001/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Nov 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (18 Nov 2014)

Anyone know why Argentina and Portugal are having a kick about at Old Trafford tonight? I naturally assumed that £££ would be the reason as I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Anyone know why Argentina and Portugal are having a kick about at Old Trafford tonight? I naturally assumed that £££ would be the reason as I can't think of anything else.


Trial for united? Jan transfer window soon!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2014)

Ooh, Oxlaid Chambermaid!


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Nov 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, Oxlaid Chambermaid!


Great cross but Ox did not mean to glance that ball in, he was trying to meet it full bore. He practically had his eyes closed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Great cross but Ox did not mean to glance that ball in, he was trying to meet it full bore. He practically had his eyes closed.


It did come off his bonce at an angle neither I nor the keeper expected. I'm enjoying it so far. Scotland have grown into a solid passing team - a Strachan thing?


----------



## Piemaster (18 Nov 2014)

2-0 up against the Scots. Are we all feeling proud of the achievement?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Nov 2014)

Pish


----------



## Piemaster (18 Nov 2014)

That Robertson is alright isn't he?


----------



## MarkF (18 Nov 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Scotland have grown into a solid passing team - a Strachan thing?



The bit they were finding hard, was doing that in the oppo's half.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Nov 2014)

Poor game all round. Neither side really got properly going, and I felt we made an average England side look good.

We should have either changed the side from what we put out against Ireland, or played in the same aggressive style. We did neither which is just daft. I hope Strachan has learned something tonight, I have enough faith in the wee man that I think he will.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2014)

From an english perspective i thought it was a very entertaining game - for a friendly. England's recent games in the qualifiers have been dull affairs.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Nov 2014)

Stephenite said:


> From an english perspective i thought it was a very entertaining game - for a friendly. England's recent games in the qualifiers have been dull affairs.



Did you see the Wembley friendly last year? That was excellent, with the added romantic bonus of Rickie Lambert scoring the winner. Lambert and Holt are my two favourite English players these days. Properly old school battering ram type forwards.

Tonight was a knackered side playing an experimental one. Did Downing win a competition to get a start or something? Is he dying and his last wish was another game in an England shirt?

I'd agree that England's qualifiers, from what I've seen, have been incredibly boring. They always are though as due to the bizarre FIFA rankings you're always seeded in the top ten so stroll through easy groups. I've got a half cocked theory that FIFA rank you so highly just to keep you sweet and onside. If all this talk about a World Cup boycott comes to anything (and you'll need trophy contenders on your side for it to work) the international football landscape could become an interesting place.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2014)

I missed the Scotland v England game i was watching My team beat Notts County in the FA Cup.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29999398


----------



## Beebo (19 Nov 2014)

I laughed at the Scottish fan who ran on the pitch when they scored to make it 2-1.
The Police were still dragging him down the tunnel when Rooney scored the 3rd goal!


----------



## Roadhump (22 Nov 2014)

Glad that it is back to normal today - real football resumes and less of that international rubbish!!!

Club before country every time for me!!!


----------



## Roadhump (24 Nov 2014)

Are Brendan Rodgers' days now numbered? All partisanship aside (I am an Evertonian) and looking at it neutrally, it seems LFC have a huge dilemma. Their fans have huge expectations and after falling at the final hurdle last season, they are underperforming this. Their fans are beginning to turn on Rodgers (after a dozen or so games FFS!!), but other than Chelsea and Southampton everyone has been quite inconsistent this season, although one or two seem to be getting things back on track recently, e.g. Utd, Spurs< Everton.

After winning manager of the year last season, would they be acting prematurely to change managers now? Personally I think he'll be gone very soon unless they win their next 3 or 4 games quite comfortably as their owners are seriously hard headed business types, anyone who sacks Kenny Dalglish at Liverpool must be, and they will be quite impatient.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Nov 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Are Brendan Rodgers' days now numbered? All partisanship aside (I am an Evertonian) and looking at it neutrally, it seems LFC have a huge dilemma. Their fans have huge expectations and after falling at the final hurdle last season, they are underperforming this. Their fans are beginning to turn on Rodgers (after a dozen or so games FFS!!), but other than Chelsea and Southampton everyone has been quite inconsistent this season, although one or two seem to be getting things back on track recently, e.g. Utd, Spurs< Everton.
> 
> After winning manager of the year last season, would they be acting prematurely to change managers now? Personally I think he'll be gone very soon unless they win their next 3 or 4 games quite comfortably as their owners are seriously hard headed business types, anyone who sacks Kenny Dalglish at Liverpool must be, and they will be quite impatient.



It took a lot less for the media and the Geordie faithful to turn on Pardew... 

Personally I reckon Rodgers should be punted. His signings have been dodgy at best, he's tactically inept and spouts nonsense when interviewed. They've got an easy ride until mid December which might help save him, particularly if they (undeservedly) get out their Champions League group.


----------



## Piemaster (24 Nov 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Their fans have huge expectations and after falling at the final hurdle last season, they are underperforming this.


Agree on the expectations, and the scousers aren't the only ones guilty of "we're a big club" syndrome, but not so sure on the under performing. The sale of Suarez has made a big difference as it was his goals getting them league position last year, previous seasons have seen them getting a Europa league spot which is what I can see them ending up with again. BR has made his position difficult by actually doing well last season and it could be seen as a blip in form. Of course the fans won't see it that way.


----------



## Piemaster (24 Nov 2014)

West Ham.

A club that seems to have been named to be unpopular with ISIS.


----------



## Beebo (24 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> They've got an easy ride until mid December which might help save him, particularly if they (undeservedly) get out their Champions League group.


I guess they thought Crystal palace would be an easy ride too. Their next 3 PL matches are Stoke, Leicester and Sunderland.
All three will be tough games against teams battling for their futures and they will all think they can beat Liverpool. There is no fear there now.


----------



## MarkF (24 Nov 2014)

He inherited Suarez who made Liverpool title contenders and he was happy to accept the Dalglish bequeathed benefits! Not his fault that he lost him but he had an awful long time (over a season) to produce a replacement player or system, in the end Super-Mario smacked of desperation

I cannot stand Rogers, he is unbearable, full of psycho-babble and plain nonsense, a banal, walking, talking, motivational slogan.


----------



## Roadhump (24 Nov 2014)

Piemaster said:


> Agree on the expectations, and the scousers aren't the only ones guilty of "we're a big club" syndrome, but not so sure on the under performing. The sale of Suarez has made a big difference as it was his goals getting them league position last year, previous seasons have seen them getting a Europa league spot which is what I can see them ending up with again. BR has made his position difficult by actually doing well last season and it could be seen as a blip in form. Of course the fans won't see it that way.


To be fair, they have effectively lost Sturridge as well as Suarez, which would be a massive combined loss for any team, but Suarez was such an incredible influence for them last season they were always going to struggle to match last season's performance levels. At the same time Gerrard, who prior to Suarez has carried them for the past decade or so, has aged somewhat and lost the ability to take things by the scruff of the neck. Perhaps rather than 'under perform' the appropriate phrase is 'fail to match unrealistic expectations', although from what I saw on MOTD2 last night they were dire, sleepwalking and second to everything.


----------



## Roadhump (24 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> I cannot stand Rogers, he is unbearable, full of psycho-babble and plain nonsense, a banal, walking, talking, motivational slogan.


He looked like a lost soul during his post match interview on Sunday night, totally bewildered, I almost felt sorry for him.


----------



## MarkF (25 Nov 2014)

Roadhump said:


> He looked like a lost soul during his post match interview on Sunday night, totally bewildered, I almost felt sorry for him.



Can't see myself ever feeling sorry for him, he spouted the same poo/psychobabble at Watford & Reading too.

Still, L'pool fans should give the man more time, their best season for many years only ended this year !


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> Can't see myself ever feeling sorry for him, he spouted the same poo/psychobabble at Watford & Reading too.
> 
> Still, L'pool fans should give the man more time, their best season for many years only ended this year !



Brendan or Brent?


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Brendan or Brent?


 8/10.


----------



## cisamcgu (25 Nov 2014)

*Your results*
*9* out of a possible *10*

You're the best thing since sliced Brent


----------



## Roadhump (25 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Brendan or Brent?


Brentan


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2014)

Suspicious fire at the one remaining building opposing the Tottenham stadium move. Hmmmmm.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-30195756


----------



## Inertia (2 Dec 2014)

Just when you though playacting had got as bad as it could get, someone takes it to another level


----------



## Piemaster (2 Dec 2014)

Stephanie Roche nominated for Fifa goal of the year.


----------



## MarkF (2 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> Just when you though playacting had got as bad as it could get, someone takes it to another level




Very funny.  Reminds me of Klinsmann in the 1990 WC final. 




Piemaster said:


> Stephanie Roche nominated for Fifa goal of the year.



She should win it, it was like something out of FIFA14.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2014)

Accrington Stanley have drawn Man Utd at home in the FA Cup!http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2014/12/cup-draw-evening/
We ONLY have to beat Yeovil in the replay to play them!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2014)

Liverpool are out of the Champions League. I don't think they should be too upset they were never going to win it,but they have a decent chance of winning the Europa League! Big fish in a small pond and all that!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2014)

A chance they shouldn't have IMO as their failure has been rewarded with the opportunity of silverware.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Liverpool are out of the Champions League. I don't think they should be too upset they were never going to win it,but they have a decent chance of winning the Europa League! Big fish in a small pond and all that!


Exactly how big a fish are Liverpool now? There are some sharks floating about in the Europa League.

Not that anyone cares, it's the European equivalent of the Johnstones Paint Trophy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> A chance they shouldn't have IMO as their failure has been rewarded with the opportunity of silverware.





Smokin Joe said:


> Exactly how big a fish are Liverpool now? There are some sharks floating about in the Europa League.
> 
> Not that anyone cares, it's the European equivalent of the Johnstones Paint Trophy.



If they win the Europa League it'll be some kind of an achievement because they'll have to get past those sharks to win it. I noticed that last year's beaten Europa League finalists Benfica ended up with the wooden spoon in their Champion's League group meaning they don't even qualify for the lesser competition. Now they do flatter to deceive! I think they've appeared in something like 9 European finals and lost them all?


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> If they win the Europa League it'll be some kind of an achievement because they'll have to get past those sharks to win it. I noticed that last year's beaten Europa League finalists Benfica ended up with the wooden spoon in their Champion's League group meaning they don't even qualify for the lesser competition. Now they do flatter to deceive! I think they've appeared in something like 9 European finals and lost them all?



Benfica have won the European Cup/Champions League twice.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Benfica have won the European Cup/Champions League twice.


 
Ok but it was a long time ago!*Winners (2):*1960–61, 1961–62


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok but it was a long time ago!*Winners (2):*1960–61, 1961–62



Does that matter though? The way Liverpool bang on about their European heritage, you'd think they'd been contenders for ages. They were last dominant 30 odd years ago.


----------



## Piemaster (10 Dec 2014)

Guy I work with is a Benfica supporter. I may have to ask him about their group position next week when I see him.
Actually I may have to ask him about it a lot


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Does that matter though? The way Liverpool bang on about their European heritage, you'd think they'd been contenders for ages. They were last dominant 30 odd years ago.


 
Yes but they won the Champions League only 9 years ago and they do have quite a record though, even if it is fading a bit with time.

Since 1964, they have won eleven European trophies: the UEFA Champions League (formerly known as the European Cup) *five times*, the UEFA Europa League (formerly known as the UEFA Cup) *three times*, and the UEFA Super Cup *three times*.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2014)

Piemaster said:


> Guy I work with is a Benfica supporter. I may have to ask him about their group position next week when I see him.
> Actually I may have to ask him about it a lot



Group C was one of the toughest ones IMO, along with E.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Group C was one of the toughest ones IMO, along with E.



I saw Benfica beat Everton 5-0 in the Europa League in 2009 while i was on holiday in Portugal.Just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but they won the Champions League only 9 years ago and they do have quite a record though, even if it is fading a bit with time.
> 
> Since 1964, they have won eleven European trophies: the UEFA Champions League (formerly known as the European Cup) *five times*, the UEFA Europa League (formerly known as the UEFA Cup) *three times*, and the UEFA Super Cup *three times*.



I'm not disputing that, I just don't particularly care. The way the media fawn over Liverpool's heritage, and 'big nights at Anfield' is tedious. 

In general it seems that certain teams are expected to do well, and alterations to European competition over the years has pretty much guaranteed a status quo. It should be a straight knock out competition from the start, with none of this league p!sh.


----------



## Piemaster (10 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw Benfica beat Everton 5-0 in the Europa League in 2009 while i was on holiday in Portugal.Just thought i'd mention it.



They are a competitive team and have been quite unfortunate with 'almost' recently. Of course I'd never tell him that


----------



## solitaire (10 Dec 2014)

Hi all just joined yesterday,
I don't think liverpool are good enough to win anything at the minute, I certainly don't think they will be in the champions league next season.
As far as being knocked out of one competition and being rewarded by going into another, it's ridiculous.IMO


----------



## Roadhump (10 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Liverpool are out of the Champions League. I don't think they should be too upset they were never going to win it,but they have a decent chance of winning the Europa League! Big fish in a small pond and all that!



They will have to up their game considerably to win it, they are hardly setting the world alight. But that's the thing about Liverpool, the unthinking world assumes they are still great, they are not! They might get good again if they appoint a decent manager, they certainly have the resources to go with their sense of entitlement, but for now, in their current state, I wouldn't risk a punt on them.



Smokin Joe said:


> Exactly how big a fish are Liverpool now? There are some sharks floating about in the Europa League.
> 
> Not that anyone cares, it's the European equivalent of the Johnstones Paint Trophy.



The media will always provide Liverpool with a high profile because they are made up of gloryhunting journos who grew up in the 70s and 80s, but the notion that they are still big hitters is a media perpetuated myth. Perhaps with a new manager and the increased revenue they will bleed from the corporate world following their ground expansion, they might claw their way back to compete with the oil clubs, but not that big a fish for now.

Unfortunately, it is all about funnelling rewards up to the big fish these days, which can only increase the gap between the haves and have nots, so the Europa, as you say, has become a second rate competition that is actually an inconvenience to the main aim of premiership survival to guarantee revenue levels....modern footy stinks!!

Bring back the tradition of European Cup, UEFA Cup and ECWC and make it more interesting for all is what I say.........fat chance of that though.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2014)

Basel mock Brit clubs they have beaten in Europe the last couple of seasons.


----------



## solitaire (10 Dec 2014)

just to let you all know, I am a.......................Hammers fan and we are finally on the march!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> just to let you all know, I am a.......................Hammers fan and we are finally on the march!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We'll get a nose bleed if we go any higher. Got to hand it to BFS, the last two games we've come from behind to win. The traditional West Ham way is to destroy the opposition for 75 minutes then blow it and lose in the last fifteen.


----------



## MarkF (10 Dec 2014)

You should always try to win, take what you can, forfeiting games is not for me, I am glad it didn't work and that Liverpool are out.

I also disagree with CL failures dropping in like unwanted guests into the Europa League. However, for quite a few seasons now, it has been the Europa League not the CL that has provided most of the entertaining games.

Liverpool are still big, surprisingly so, here are the shirt sales, average per season 09-13

1 - Real Madrid 1,580,000
2 - Manchester United 1,490,000
3 - Barcelona 1,190,000
4 - Bayern Munich 945,000
5 - Chelsea 875,000
6 - Arsenal 825,000
7 - Liverpool 805,000
8 - Marseille 385,000
9 - Juventus 375,000
10 - PSG 335,000
11 - Fenerbahce 325,000

12 - Inter Milan 300,000


----------



## solitaire (10 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> We'll get a nose bleed if we go any higher. Got to hand it to BFS, the last two games we've come from behind to win. The traditional West Ham way is to destroy the opposition for 75 minutes then blow it and lose in the last fifteen.


We really have turned a corner, we're even playing some decent football now. BIG SAM does deserve a lot of credit, so to the 2 David's for sticking by him when we all wanted him out. I don't mind being proved wrong if that's the outcome. Onwards & upwards Sunderland away next!

*COME ON YOU IRONS!*


----------



## Roadhump (10 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> We really have turned a corner, we're even playing some decent football now. BIG SAM does deserve a lot of credit, so to the 2 David's for sticking by him when we all wanted him out. I don't mind being proved wrong if that's the outcome. Onwards & upwards Sunderland away next!
> 
> *COME ON YOU IRONS!*


As a Toffee, I would, until recently, have been quite pleased at drawing the Hammers at home in the 3rd round of the F.A. Cup. We have a very good record against you, especially at Goodison, but you are a far more serious proposition this season and we aren't playing that well at all so it's going to be a tough one. You were unlucky to lose at G.P. the other week.

Great traditional English team WHUFC, and top fans. I remember about 15 years ago we played you the last game of the season at home and won 6-0; when we were about 5-0 up your fans started singing 5-1 then began jumping up and down celebrating like mad, they then sang 5-2 and celebrated wildly again, they continued th same way through 5-3, 5-4 and were obviously going to make it 6-5 to them, but we scored our 6th before they got there so they just booed instead. We were in the stand opposite the West Ham fans who gave us a great laugh taking the mickey out of themselves that day. My lad was about 10 years old at the time and was in stitches laughing, he often recalls that day which never fails to make him laugh and recall how pleasantly mad they were.


----------



## solitaire (10 Dec 2014)

Roadhump said:


> As a Toffee, I would, until recently, have been quite pleased at drawing the Hammers at home in the 3rd round of the F.A. Cup. We have a very good record against you, especially at Goodison, but you are a far more serious proposition this season and we aren't playing that well at all so it's going to be a tough one. You were unlucky to lose at G.P. the other week.
> 
> Great traditional English team WHUFC, and top fans. I remember about 15 years ago we played you the last game of the season at home and won 6-0; when we were about 5-0 up your fans started singing 5-1 then began jumping up and down celebrating like mad, they then sang 5-2 and celebrated wildly again, they continued th same way through 5-3, 5-4 and were obviously going to make it 6-5 to them, but we scored our 6th before they got there so they just booed instead. We were in the stand opposite the West Ham fans who gave us a great laugh taking the mickey out of themselves that day. My lad was about 10 years old at the time and was in stitches laughing, he often recalls that day which never fails to make him laugh and recall how pleasantly mad they were.


Yeah I got to admit, Goodison is not a profitable hunting ground for us. Your right we were unlucky against you a few weeks back but we just never seem to be able to win up there. Your also right about the fans being barmy, I can remember being at the Forest semi final game in 1991, we lost 4-0 but the way we sang and cheered you would have thought we'd won but then again we've had a lot of disappointment over the years, yet maybe? just maybe the tide is about to turn


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Dec 2014)

There was an article in the Telegraph last week about your teams bogey team. Sure enough, West Ham's was Everton.

I don't want to sound like I'm indulging in a bit of mutual back slapping, But Everton are a club I greatly admire. Nothing flash about them and they don't try to appear glamorous, but they have been a constant top division side since before most people were born and rarely get in danger of being relegated. They were also unlucky that one of their best ever sides suffered the ban on English clubs from Europe at a time when they would have been real European Cup contenders.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Dec 2014)

an ban.


Smokin Joe said:


> There was an article in the Telegraph last week about your teams bogey team. Sure enough, West Ham's was Everton.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm indulging in a bit of mutual back slapping, But Everton are a club I greatly admire. Nothing flash about them and they don't try to appear glamorous, but they have been a constant top division side since before most people were born and rarely get in danger of being relegated. They were also unlucky that one of their best ever sides suffered the ban on English clubs from Europe at a time when they would have been real European Cup contenders.



I know some think the Europa League is a poor man's Champions League but there's only a few clubs in Europe who'd belittle competing in it. Man Utd Real Madrid and Bayern Munich spring to mind. The rest would love the prospect of winning the competition! I'd like to see Everton win it to make up for those lost opportunities due to the European ban in the 1980's.


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> an ban.
> 
> 
> I know some think the Europa League is a poor man's Champions League but there's only a few clubs in Europe who'd belittle competing in it. Man Utd Real Madrid and Bayern Munich spring to mind. The rest would love the prospect of winning the competition! I'd like to see Everton win it to make up for those lost opportunities due to the European ban in the 1980's.


I don't think it's a poor man's CL, I just don't agree that if your knocked out of one competition you are rewarded with a place in another. The Europa league should be a competition in it's own right, perhaps then it might get a bit more respect.
I agree about Everton though, I too hope they win it, they've always been a hard working proper football team (even though their our bogey team) good luck to them.
You can get 16/1 on Man City to win the CL, is that worth a £10 I ask myself?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Liverpool are out of the Champions League. I don't think they should be too upset they were never going to win it,but they have a decent chance of winning the Europa League! Big fish in a small pond and all that!



LFC are probably the most deluded club in the Premier League and on current form have very little chance of winning the Europa League. I think their local support is wonderful but the constant banging on about their glory days, which are now a long time back, grates more than a little.

There are a whole heap of good teams in the competition and contrary to the common misconception here in Blighty it is a) *loody hard to win and b) is a highly prized competition throughout the rest of Europe.

With the added incentive of a direct route to the Champions League for the winner every participant will be 'going for it'.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> an ban.
> 
> 
> I know some think the Europa League is a poor man's Champions League but there's only a few clubs in Europe who'd belittle competing in it. *Man Utd *Real Madrid and Bayern Munich spring to mind. The rest would love the prospect of winning the competition! I'd like to see Everton win it to make up for those lost opportunities due to the European ban in the 1980's.



Really - they are sliding in the EUFA rankings and will fall further this year for obvious reasons. Are they really in a position to 'belittle' a major European trophy?

http://kassiesa.home.xs4all.nl/bert/uefa/data/method4/trank2014.html


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> LFC are probably the most deluded club in the Premier League



Honourable mention for Spurs?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Honourable mention for Spurs?



Yes - my brothers team and he still hasn't forgiven us (CFC) for 'robbing' them of their CL spot in 2012!

My most deluded clubs in the PL:

1 Liverpool (by a country mile).

2 Spuds (every year is a new dawn which is laudable on some fronts and laughable on others).

3 Toons (still convinced that they are a BIG CLUB) - shame they seem to do well against us of late though.

Still - every dog has its day and nothing lasts for ever (I think that's saying the same thing twice but what the heck!).


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - my brothers team and he still hasn't forgiven us (CFC) for 'robbing' them of their CL spot in 2012!



That was hilarious. 

I've always been vaguely baffled by Toon supporters who believe they follow a 'big club'. Support (both home and away) is admirable, but that's been it for many years. 

I am regularly slated by friends for supporting Kilmarnock, but when I point out that we've won two of the five cup finals we've contested in my lifetime (I'm 29), they have little to say.


----------



## User482 (11 Dec 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Great traditional English team WHUFC, and top fans. I remember about 15 years ago we played you the last game of the season at home and won 6-0; when we were about 5-0 up your fans started singing 5-1 then began jumping up and down celebrating like mad, they then sang 5-2 and celebrated wildly again, they continued th same way through 5-3, 5-4 and were obviously going to make it 6-5 to them, but we scored our 6th before they got there so they just booed instead. We were in the stand opposite the West Ham fans who gave us a great laugh taking the mickey out of themselves that day. My lad was about 10 years old at the time and was in stitches laughing, he often recalls that day which never fails to make him laugh and recall how pleasantly mad they were.


 
I was there! And because I couldn't get a ticket from West Ham, I had to sit with the Everton fans. Not the best day I've ever had...


----------



## User482 (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> We really have turned a corner, we're even playing some decent football now. BIG SAM does deserve a lot of credit, so to the 2 David's for sticking by him when we all wanted him out. I don't mind being proved wrong if that's the outcome. Onwards & upwards Sunderland away next!
> 
> *COME ON YOU IRONS!*


 
The football was truly abysmal last season..I think all most fans wanted was to see some entertainment, and BFS's constant belittling of "the West Ham way" didn't go down well. We actually finished with fewer points than when we were relegated in 2003, so were very lucky that there were so many poor teams last season.

Still, fair do's - the board and manager listened and we're playing some great stuff this year. Only four wins from safety!


----------



## Inertia (11 Dec 2014)

As a Liverpool supporter, the constant banging on about us banging on about our history starts to grate a little, I dont hear many supporters I know banging on about it. We deserved to get knocked out and getting put in the Europa league is just a money making exercise which I don't agree with, it belittles the competition. Ive been guilty of it too, but calling it a mickey mouse cup smacks a little bit of snobbery. Its not the Champions league but for those competing its something they are proud to be in and compete hard to win it.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> As a Liverpool supporter, the constant banging on about us banging on about our history starts to grate a little, I dont hear many supporters I know banging on about it.



Fair point, and I understand your frustration. If I was you I'd be writing a strongly worded letter to the BBC and telling them to wrap their pish.


----------



## Inertia (11 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Fair point, and I understand your frustration. If I was you I'd be writing a strongly worded letter to the BBC and telling them to wrap their pish.


Fair point, We have been a little over represented at the BBC but thats not my fault!


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> As a Liverpool supporter, the constant banging on about us banging on about our history starts to grate a little, I dont hear many supporters I know banging on about it. We deserved to get knocked out and getting put in the Europa league is just a money making exercise which I don't agree with, it belittles the competition. Ive been guilty of it too, but calling it a mickey mouse cup smacks a little bit of snobbery. Its not the Champions league but for those competing its something they are proud to be in and compete hard to win it.


I think the Europa league has become a bit like the League cup, it's treated (especially by the bigger clubs) like a consolation prize, where as for the likes of Everton it would be amazing to win it. I fear the way it's going the Greatest cup competition (The FA Cup) may well go the same way, as already the big teams often put out a weakened team so as not to risk their players getting injured for Premier league or Champions league matches.
Even playing for England has become a bit of a toss up, if your privileged to be picked for your country you should accept with pride as they used to.


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2014)

IMHO I'd like UEFA to re-introduce the Cup Winners Cup as a straight knock out cup. 

Used to throw up some great games rather than the tedium of group games in the Europa League !


----------



## Roadhump (11 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> As a Liverpool supporter, the constant banging on about us banging on about our history starts to grate a little



Good!!! Sorry, couldn't resist that being a bitter blue...tee hee!! 



Inertia said:


> I dont hear many supporters I know banging on about it.



I hear loads going on about it (try the radio phone ins), and see it every fortnight during "flag waving / banner with the wittiest slogan" competition at Anfield with all those 5 stars being waved about and the silhouettes of Shankly and Paisley. 

The media certainly carry much of the blame though, they constantly big Liverpool up, and consequently they have become victims of their past success as the expectations are immense and somewhat unrealistic, which puts huge pressure on the players and perpetuates the delusion of the fans. They go on about trophies as if they are the be all and end all of football, when in fact the vast majority of clubs never win anything, or have won one or 2 trophies since the late 19th or early 20th century.

When I was a kid in the 60s and 70s I had a grudging respect for LFC, despite being an Evertonian, and I still have many good friends who follow them, but the club has had its soul stolen and completely lost its way. That could be said of football itself, but as one of the highest profile clubs it shows up more with Liverpool.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> IMHO I'd like UEFA to re-introduce the Cup Winners Cup as a straight knock out cup.
> 
> Used to throw up some great games rather than the tedium of group games in the Europa League !


Couldn't agree more, but that doesn't fir with the wealth creation / corporate / monopoly agenda of the biggest clubs and football authorities.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Couldn't agree more, but that doesn't fir with the wealth creation / corporate / monopoly agenda of the biggest clubs and football authorities.



Money has absolutely gubbed the game, and I say that without any of the misty eyed rose tinted fondness for how things used to be back in the day when I were a lad etc.

Born in 85, I've basically grown up with football enjoying more and more financial investment. Transfer fees, salaries and ticket prices in the top leagues around the world are ludicrous and stretch credulity these days. With an organisation as corrupt and morally bankrupt as FIFA controlling things, the bubble is unlikely to burst any time soon.


----------



## Inertia (11 Dec 2014)

Roadhump said:


> Good!!! Sorry, couldn't resist that being a bitter blue...tee hee!!


 My work is pretty evenly split between blues and reds with a couple of Man U fans thrown in. I can talk about football with all of them because I dont try to wind them up and consequently they dont try to wind me up either, I know some people like the banter but its not for me. There was a red here a few years back that went to of his way to wind up the blues and got a ****storm back, to each his own I guess 




Roadhump said:


> I hear loads going on about it (try the radio phone ins), and see it every fortnight during "flag waving / banner with the wittiest slogan" competition at Anfield with all those 5 stars being waved about and the silhouettes of Shankly and Paisley.
> 
> The media certainly carry much of the blame though, they constantly big Liverpool up, and consequently they have become victims of their past success as the expectations are immense and somewhat unrealistic, which puts huge pressure on the players and perpetuates the delusion of the fans. They go on about trophies as if they are the be all and end all of football, when in fact the vast majority of clubs never win anything, or have won one or 2 trophies since the late 19th or early 20th century.
> 
> When I was a kid in the 60s and 70s I had a grudging respect for LFC, despite being an Evertonian, and I still have many good friends who follow them, but the club has had its soul stolen and completely lost its way. That could be said of football itself, but as one of the highest profile clubs it shows up more with Liverpool.


Bloody phone ins! what do you expect, intelligent conversation? Last time i listened they were calling for the head of the manager, which they probably do every week we dont win, but that's the vocal minority. I could count how many people I know who would ring a radio phone in on no hands.

I get some of what you are saying with the flags but those managers contributed a lot to the club and were so successful I think its good they aren't forgotten. After all what differentiates your club from its peers if not its history as well as how you go forward.

I can relate to your last point though, my parents took me to the final in 89 and we were in with the Everton fans, we won and I never felt any hostility. I think if that happened now more than a few harsh words would be spoken. I want both teams to do well, its good for both sides to have some success, I want Liverpool to do better though


----------



## Inertia (11 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Money has absolutely gubbed the game, and I say that without any of the misty eyed rose tinted fondness for how things used to be back in the day when I were a lad etc.
> 
> Born in 85, I've basically grown up with football enjoying more and more financial investment. Transfer fees, salaries and ticket prices in the top leagues around the world are ludicrous and stretch credulity these days. With an organisation as corrupt and morally bankrupt as FIFA controlling things, the bubble is unlikely to burst any time soon.


It will be a good day if it happens but the cynic in me see almost all sport is corrupt at the top and I dont see how it can be fixed.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> It will be a good day if it happens but the cynic in me see almost all sport is corrupt at the top and I dont see how it can be fixed.



Agreed. There is so much money at stake that people will attempt all sorts of chicanery.


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Money has absolutely gubbed the game, and I say that without any of the misty eyed rose tinted fondness for how things used to be back in the day when I were a lad etc.
> 
> Born in 85, I've basically grown up with football enjoying more and more financial investment. Transfer fees, salaries and ticket prices in the top leagues around the world are ludicrous and stretch credulity these days. With an organisation as corrupt and morally bankrupt as FIFA controlling things, the bubble is unlikely to burst any time soon.



In an age before agents & inflated wages ( even in the lower leagues ) a Bristol Rovers player used to live in a mediocre house near my local pub - which he frequented quite often enjoying banter with both City & Rovers fans. 

Those were the days ......


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

The history of great clubs like LFC should obviously never be forgotten but to keep judging today's side on teams gone by is just crazy.
The team should be judged on how it performs & that alone, so on current form Liverpool are a poor side and that has nothing to do with messieurs Keegan, Toshack and Heighway.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> As a Liverpool supporter, *the constant banging on about us banging on about our history starts to grate a little,* I dont hear many supporters I know banging on about it. We deserved to get knocked out and getting put in the Europa league is just a money making exercise which I don't agree with, it belittles the competition. Ive been guilty of it too, but calling it a mickey mouse cup smacks a little bit of snobbery. Its not the Champions league but for those competing its something they are proud to be in and compete hard to win it.



Aw - come on! Do you spend much time on Red and White Kop? Almost certainly the most retrospective footballing forum on the planet.

Don't get me wrong, LFC were a great team back in the day and tbh the tussles we had with you in the mid-Noughties was some of the best football I have ever seen live.

And I still love it when we manage to get tickets for Anfield - the atmosphere is fantastic.

But, the LFC fans I know do have a tendency to bang on and on about the great days of yor.

For sure it is fueled by the punditry love-fest that goes on - the comedy due of Tyldseley & Townsend (long disowned by me) were almost orgasming when Stevie scored his (very good) goal the other night and the after match debrief was nauseating. You'd have thought that one of the best teams on the planet had just been hammered and knocked out of the competition.

The LFC vs Real Madrid match the other week in the pre-match build up was cited as 'a great European night', 'a remake of history' and 'a battle of the European heavyweights'. Pathetic really esp' as Brenda couldn't even be arsed to field a decent team when they played at the Bernabeu as he was crapping himself about the forthcoming match with us.

It was all still going on the other night with the 'derby' this coming weekend being pitched as the biggest match in the Premier League followed by one LFC fan stating that it is the biggest football match on the planet! Sense of perspective needed somewhere. 

I think your club and fans need to look forward a lot more. The glory days are gone.....for now at least.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> My work is pretty evenly split between blues and reds with a couple of Man U fans thrown in. I can talk about football with all of them because I dont try to wind them up and consequently they dont try to wind me up either, I know some people like the banter but its not for me. There was a red here a few years back that went to of his way to wind up the blues and got a ****storm back, to each his own I guess
> 
> I get some of what you are saying with the flags but those managers contributed a lot to the club and were so successful I think its good they aren't forgotten. After all what differentiates your club from its peers if not its history as well as how you go forward.



To be fair, I think any club should be proud of its history, however successful they are, or aren't. Look at clubs like Preston or Notts County who have proud histories but are small fish today. There does seem to be a tendency with some LFC fans to go on about their past successes though, as if it somehow makes up for their difficulty hanging onto the coat tails of the oil clubs and Man Utd in recent times. That and the media over-hype tend to give an impression they have a deluded sense of entitlement, which invites quite a lot of stick.

I appreciate what you say about banter. I don't have a problem generally and don't mind a bit of legpulling, but don't like it when it gets nasty. One of my best mates is a red who like you wants both teams to do well and we slaughter each other but in a self mocking way really and just have a good laugh. On the other hand I used to have another good mate who was a red (sadly he died a few years ago), a nice bloke until it came to football where he just couldn't help himself and turned into one of the nastiest, tiny minded people you could ever hope to meet. I also know some blues like that.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Money has absolutely gubbed the game, and I say that without any of the misty eyed rose tinted fondness for how things used to be back in the day when I were a lad etc.
> 
> Born in 85, I've basically grown up with football enjoying more and more financial investment. Transfer fees, salaries and ticket prices in the top leagues around the world are ludicrous and stretch credulity these days. With an organisation as corrupt and morally bankrupt as FIFA controlling things, the bubble is unlikely to burst any time soon.



I have heard a few people saying that the Bundesliga is much cheaper than English football, whether it is or not I am unsure. 

I don't know what the relative values are but I remember my dad giving me a maths lesson by showing me his season ticket from the late 60s, it cost 9 guineas (£9 9 shillings) and asking me to work out how much each game cost. There were 21 home games at the time and the answer was 9 shillings a game - 45p and that was in the stand, not the terraces. My season ticket cost me just under £600 this season and that was with an early bird discount and is one of the cheapest in the country, or so we are told. My son is visiting us at Christmas and I got him a ticket for the Stoke game on Boxing Day and it cost £42....ridiculous.

I have been going to footy matches for almost 50 years, and these days with the ridiculous finance involved I sometimes wonder why I continue, but I was going before it went mad and it is a big part of my social life and I love going, but away games, other than a 2 or 3 a season are off the agenda now, I just can't afford them as well now.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2014)

In my admittedly limited experience, the Bundesliga is considerably cheaper. Killie have an historical link with Kaiserslautern and I saw them a couple of times in the top flight when they briefly returned to the top flight. I got change from 30 euro, which included a ticket in a great area, a couple of pints through the match and the closest I could get to a pie at half time.

In comparison, I'd get nowt back from an equivalent sum at Rugby Park and I'd not have been able to have a beer, though our pies are superlative.

Similar story in Newcastle, though I'd have been able to join the scrum for a warm pint of shitty lager at half time!

I think the difference is the financial model in German football. Most clubs are fan owned, and serve the interests of the fans, rather than investors. Obviously they still make money and the system isn't perfect as there are a couple of dominant teams who pillage the others for quality, but your day out at the footy is more enjoyable because you've not been fleeced.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2014)

Roadhump said:


> I have heard a few people saying that the Bundesliga is much cheaper than English football, whether it is or not I am unsure.
> 
> I don't know what the relative values are but I remember my dad giving me a maths lesson by showing me his season ticket from the late 60s, it cost 9 guineas (£9 9 shillings) and asking me to work out how much each game cost. There were 21 home games at the time and the answer was 9 shillings a game - 45p and that was in the stand, not the terraces. My season ticket cost me just under £600 this season and that was with an early bird discount and is one of the cheapest in the country, or so we are told. My son is visiting us at Christmas and I got him a ticket for the Stoke game on Boxing Day and it cost £42....ridiculous.
> 
> I have been going to footy matches for almost 50 years, and these days with the ridiculous finance involved I sometimes wonder why I continue, but I was going before it went mad and it is a big part of my social life and I love going, but away games, other than a 2 or 3 a season are off the agenda now, I just can't afford them as well now.



Bayern Munich salaries:

http://www.tsmplug.com/football/bayern-munich-player-salaries-2014/

Comparitive ticket prices across the four big leagues:

http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2013/jan/17/football-ticket-prices-premier-league-europe


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> In my admittedly limited experience, the Bundesliga is considerably cheaper. Killie have an historical link with Kaiserslautern and I saw them a couple of times in the top flight when they briefly returned to the top flight. I got change from 30 euro, which included a ticket in a great area, a couple of pints through the match and the closest I could get to a pie at half time.
> 
> In comparison, I'd get nowt back from an equivalent sum at Rugby Park and I'd not have been able to have a beer, though our pies are superlative.
> 
> ...



Can of worms really.

The model is massively different - take city, regional and national financing for instance. A good number of clubs have had major infrastructure developments directly funded (not by way of loan) by the various levels of German government. Funding for whole stadia and surrounding infrastucture etc. In the UK the clubs pick up the tab for this (rightly so imo).

In a different vein the German clubs esp' Bayern have attracted massive funding from the likes of eg Audi on a scale not seen elsewhere - although the gap is closing.

However, as you point out average ticket prices are much lower for the fans.

Here it is a *loody expensive day out. Just two of us to City vs Chelsea last season hit us for close to £300 all in (by no means were we in expensive seats) which is plain bonkers imo.


----------



## MarkF (11 Dec 2014)

I go on lots of football weekenders, it's great living 10 mins from an airport. I have watched games in Holland, Belgium, Poland, Germany, Spain and Italy (Catania in Sicily too), mostly top flight but also second tier, I have always paid paid less for a ticket than it costs to watch Bradford City in Division 3! Sometimes I feel like taking in a big Londn PL game but then I always end up flying to somewhere like Amsterdam, Milan or Barcelona, staying over, for less than it'd cost me to see the UK game.

On the other hand...................the PL losing Wigan, Bolton and Blackburn was bad news for me, I often used to buy their "block deals" and see PL games for as little as £8, thiose included the top 6 clubs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2014)

MarkF said:


> I go on lots of football weekenders, it's great living 10 mins from an airport. I have watched games in Holland, Belgium, Poland, Germany, Spain and Italy (Catania in Sicily too), mostly top flight but also second tier, I have always paid paid less for a ticket than it costs to watch Bradford City in Division 3! Sometimes I feel like taking in a big Londn PL game but then I always end up flying to somewhere like Amsterdam, Milan or Barcelona, staying over, for less than it'd cost me to see the UK game.
> 
> On the other hand...................the PL losing Wigan, Bolton and Blackburn was bad news for me, I often used to buy their "block deals" and see PL games for as little as £8, thiose included the top 6 clubs.



All changed now - we got a pair for first match of season (Burnley vs Chelsea) and it was £85. Nice little stadium too and very friendly opposition fans. Only downer was they run out of pies at half-time. Had to make do with Mars Bars!


----------



## Inertia (12 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Aw - come on! Do you spend much time on Red and White Kop? Almost certainly the most retrospective footballing forum on the planet.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, LFC were a great team back in the day and tbh the tussles we had with you in the mid-Noughties was some of the best football I have ever seen live.
> 
> ...


I don't spend ANY time on Red and White kop, does it show? As I said I dont see LFC fans carping on about the old days but I'll have to accept you guys do and I'll fly my little flag as a rep for sensible fans 

Re townsend et al, they are just trying to hype up a match. I cant believe they seriously thought it would be a remake of history. We havent been at the races at all this season so there was little chance of that when Real are on the top of their game.

I respect your reply, I certainly wish we had the good times back but I accept where we are at the moment and hope they can use the past to inspire the team instead of it being this pressure that holds them back. Unfortunately every time it looks like we are getting somewhere we take a step back.


----------



## MarkF (12 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> All changed now - we got a pair for first match of season (Burnley vs Chelsea) and it was £85. Nice little stadium too and very friendly opposition fans. Only downer was they run out of pies at half-time. Had to make do with Mars Bars!



Burnley are still excited just be there, but I think the novelty of PL footie soon wears off when your ST provides mostly losses & struggle. All the east Lancs clubs I mentioned had been in the PL a fairly long time and offers were regularly available, particularly around Xmas, people were amazed when I'd tell them I was off to see Blackburn v Arsenal for half the cost of Bradford City v Accrington Stanley! This was only 3 years ago and the issue of PL prices was just as popular, but in reality, tickets at some PL clubs were going very cheap indeed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2014)

Inertia said:


> I don't spend ANY time on Red and White kop, does it show? As I said I dont see LFC fans carping on about the old days but I'll have to accept you guys do and I'll fly my little flag as a rep for sensible fans
> 
> Re townsend et al, they are just trying to hype up a match. I cant believe they seriously thought it would be a remake of history. We havent been at the races at all this season so there was little chance of that when Real are on the top of their game.
> 
> I respect your reply, I certainly wish we had the good times back but I accept where we are at the moment and hope they can use the past to inspire the team instead of it being this pressure that holds them back. Unfortunately every time it looks like we are getting somewhere we take a step back.



Sadly I don't think I'll ever get to Anfield again.

Over the years we have built a little network of people to buy tickets from and this year for LFC vs CFC we were offered a pair for "best offer over £800".

Way out of our league as with all the bits and pieces that would've been best part of £1k to watch a footy match - bonkers in my world.


----------



## solitaire (12 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sadly I don't think I'll ever get to Anfield again.
> 
> Over the years we have built a little network of people to buy tickets from and this year for LFC vs CFC we were offered a pair for "best offer over £800".
> 
> Way out of our league as with all the bits and pieces that would've been best part of £1k to watch a footy match - bonkers in my world.


Absolute lunacy! It's only professional footballers who can afford to go to games nowadays.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sadly I don't think I'll ever get to Anfield again.
> 
> Over the years we have built a little network of people to buy tickets from and this year for LFC vs CFC we were offered a pair for "best offer over £800".
> 
> Way out of our league as with all the bits and pieces that would've been best part of £1k to watch a footy match - bonkers in my world.



£4.50 a minute... That is madness.


----------



## solitaire (13 Dec 2014)

Decent point for The Irons today,not an easy place to go to Sunderland so quite happy with that.
Leicester next, I can just see what'll happen now.............................?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2014)

Accy Stanley beat Portsmouth at Fratton Park  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30357324 while our premiership neighbours Burnley beat Portsmouth's neighbours Southampton at Turd Moor!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30357668


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Dec 2014)

Another win for Forfar Athletic today, and a draw for Morton and a defeat for Dunfermline, so now 2 points clear at the top of the table


----------



## solitaire (13 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy Stanley beat Portsmouth at Fratton Park  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30357324 while our premiership neighbours Burnley beat their neighbours Southampton at Turd Moor!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30357668


Is that guy who scored your winner Accy born & bred


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Is that guy who scored your winner Accy born & bred



Er were all West Ham's players born near the sound of Bow Bells?


----------



## solitaire (13 Dec 2014)




----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


>



Was it something i said?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er were all West Ham's players born near the sound of Bow Bells?


I grew up a mile and a bit from the ground and I've never heard the Bow Bells in my life.


----------



## Donger (13 Dec 2014)

Anyone out there remember that wonderful "Ripping Yarns" episode starring Michael Palin as a long suffering supporter of his beloved Barnstoneworth United? I'm starting to think that being a Birmingham City fan these days is a bit like that. A month or so ago it was "eight _bloody_ nil! I don't believe it!" when we lost at home to Bournemouth. Then today it was "six _bloody_ one! I don't believe it!" when we beat Reading. Never a dull moment with that club. The Barnstoneworth of the Midlands.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2014)

What's happened to Match of the Day? I'm watching it now for the first time in ages and there's no Lineker,Hanson,Shearer or Lawrenson! Has the programme had its budget cut?


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2014)

I'm now watching the Football League Show. I estimate that highlights of our win at Portsmouth will last about i minute long and be on in about 1 hour 5 minutes.but worth waiting for!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2014)

The "highlights" are more about the crap the managers and pundits speak than watching the game now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> The "highlights" are more about the crap the managers and pundits speak than watching the game now.



I saw about 10 minutes of MOTD. From what i saw they've dropped the analysing every move of the match and skip from game to game a lot quicker.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw about 10 minutes of MOTD. From what i saw they've dropped the analysing every move of the match and skip from game to game a lot quicker.


Good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm now watching the Football League Show. I estimate that highlights of our win at Portsmouth will last about i minute long and be on in about 1 hour 5 minutes.but worth waiting for!



We were on at 01.08 for one minute.


----------



## solitaire (14 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm now watching the Football League Show. I estimate that highlights of our win at Portsmouth will last about i minute long and be on in about 1 hour 5 minutes.but worth waiting for!


Always the same for West Ham too, usually on last for a few minutes.
No matter what sort of game the so called big teams are involved in their always on first.

Same in the cup, don't matter who their drawn against, one of the so called "big un's" are on the box.....................boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's happened to Match of the Day? I'm watching it now for the first time in ages and there's no Lineker,Hanson,Shearer or Lawrenson! Has the programme had its budget cut?



Lineker & Shearer still hanging in there.

Shearer: still trying his best, knows his football inside out but struggles to articulate it well which is a shame really.

Lineker: brilliant footballer but more Mr Light Entertainment these days. Adds zero value to the program and basically passes 'Go' every week and picks up another large wad of cash from the Beeb for doing naff all. Another great shame really as I think he could be very insightful if he wanted too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2014)

Highlights of our win on 1 hr 10 minutes. http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04vx3dl/the-football-league-show-20142015-13122014


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's happened to Match of the Day? I'm watching it now for the first time in ages and there's no Lineker,Hanson,Shearer or Lawrenson! Has the programme had its budget cut?


Hanson retired at the end of last season. MoTD used to be a must watch, now I rarely bother.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Hanson retired at the end of last season. MoTD used to be a must watch, now I rarely bother.



I tape it and fast forward through all the punditry shite. The only half decent commentator is Gary Neville but I can't see Sky ever letting him go.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2014)

Has Rodgers completely lost the plot? No strikers against a patchwork defence?! Bizarre decision.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2014)

After the stick we (CFC) got for diving yesterday (rightly so in two instances) it's strange that Sky have not passed a single comment on the Wazza and Jones dives in the first half hour of today's match. Just saying....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Has Rodgers completely lost the plot? No strikers against a patchwork defence?! Bizarre decision.



No LFC defence either - 2 muppets on the wing letting the cross in and then acres of space in the box for 3 MUFC players inc' Captain Fantastic who scored (decent take by him to be fair).

Brenda's days must be numbered...


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2014)

Rooney is the King of English football and therefor infallible.


----------



## MarkF (14 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No LFC defence either - 2 muppets on the wing letting the cross in and then acres of space in the box for 3 MUFC players inc' Captain Fantastic who scored (decent take by him to be fair).
> ...



Diabolical defending out wide and total bone idleness by Coutinho to let fatso go. Oops, 2-0.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Brenda's days must be numbered...



Hope not.....Rodgers must stay!!


----------



## MarkF (14 Dec 2014)

There is another PL manager that I cannot stand, with Brenda it's the interminable psychobabble that winds me up, but with Garry Monk, it's just him.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Dec 2014)

MarkF said:


> There is another PL manager that I cannot stand, with Brenda it's the interminable psychobabble that winds me up, but with Garry Monk, it's just him.



Sometimes you just take a dislike to someone for a reason you can't put your finger on, I really didn't like Tim Sherwood when he was at Spurs, don't know why, I just didn't. I don't like Pardew either, but I think that's just his abrasive behaviour.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Dec 2014)

Talking of dislikeable managers, Neil Warnock comes across as okay to me when interviewed on TV, but wonder if I am missing something. In 2005 when Sheff Utd had just been promoted to the Premiership, I was talking to one of their fans while I was on holiday in Majorca and he said the fans there generally couldn't stand Warnock. I found that strange as he was supposed to be Sheff Utd through and through and had just got them promoted. When I asked him why he basically said he was just a loud mouthed g*b***te. Still seems strange to me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2014)

Well i got it wrong about MOTD cutting back on the analysing every move! They spent a good 7 or 8 minutes after the manc scouse game with their computer images and diagrams.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i got it wrong about MOTD cutting back on the analysing every move! They spent a good 7 or 8 minutes after the manc scouse game with their computer images and diagrams.



Which is exactly what the Biggest Game On The Planet deserves - real in depth meaty analysis so the rest of the PL (and beyond) can understand how to play football properly. Especially when it comes to defence. 

(I know the RedCafe Mob didn't let any in but that was only because the Gods were with Young when he did his amazing back pass early on and the Scousers couldn't find the net even if you paid Sterling & Ballotelli lots of money to score goals...er, hang on...)

I didn't get to see MOTD2 - did they mention the diving? I counted three. I only ask as it was all the rage last night but I do understand it may have been a transient thing.


----------



## solitaire (15 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i got it wrong about MOTD cutting back on the analysing every move! They spent a good 7 or 8 minutes after the manc scouse game with their computer images and diagrams.


surprise surprise as Cilla would say!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2014)

Nice to see Derby playing decent passing team football against Chelsea. 1 - 2 in the 70th.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2014)

The dream is over we lost to Yeovil in the replay so no Man Utd at home. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30390297  The donkey Crooks on loan from Huddersfield missed two sitters against Yeovil in both games.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nice to see Derby playing decent passing team football against Chelsea. 1 - 2 in the 70th.



I've had my eye on Derby since we sold them Bryson (then our captain) for a pittance three years ago. They really do play some lovely football.


----------



## solitaire (17 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> The dream is over we lost to Yeovil in the replay so no Man Utd at home. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30390297  The donkey Crooks on loan from Huddersfield missed two sitters against Yeovil in both games.


Unlucky Accy maybe success is just round the corner


----------



## MarkF (17 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Unlucky Accy maybe success is just round the corner


----------



## MarkF (17 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i got it wrong about MOTD cutting back on the analysing every move! They spent a good 7 or 8 minutes after the manc scouse game with their computer images and diagrams.



MOTD is b.or.i.n.g, maybe worthwhile before every fan could discuss tactics pre-net. I do like the Bundesliga Goals show, it is presented by Isabella Muller-Reinhardt from lovely locations. It's straight on with the action, goals and good-time crowd shots, nothing else.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Dec 2014)

MarkF said:


> MOTD is b.or.i.n.g, maybe worthwhile before every fan could discuss tactics pre-net. I do like the Bundesliga Goals show, it is presented by Isabella Muller-Reinhardt from lovely locations. It's straight on with the action, goals and good-time crowd shots, nothing else.



Beat me to it. A splendid example of German efficiency.


----------



## Haitch (17 Dec 2014)

I was in a bar in Germany last week and they had the footie on the TV, German version of Sky. They started off showing one match and then switched to another and then another whenever anything happened. They were going round and round the grounds showing the highlights as they took place. Does Sky or any of the other broadcaster do that in the UK, too, or do they just broadcast 90 minutes of a single game?


----------



## solitaire (17 Dec 2014)

MarkF said:


> MOTD is b.or.i.n.g, maybe worthwhile before every fan could discuss tactics pre-net. I do like the Bundesliga Goals show, it is presented by Isabella Muller-Reinhardt from lovely locations. It's straight on with the action, goals and good-time crowd shots, nothing else.


I see why you like it!


----------



## solitaire (17 Dec 2014)

Alan H said:


> I was in a bar in Germany last week and they had the footie on the TV, German version of Sky. They started off showing one match and then switched to another and then another whenever anything happened. They were going round and round the grounds showing the highlights as they took place. Does Sky or any of the other broadcaster do that in the UK, too, or do they just broadcast 90 minutes of a single game?


No they don't generally do that, maybe last day of the season when things like titles, relegation issues are being settled but that's it.


----------



## MarkF (17 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> No they don't generally do that, maybe last day of the season when things like titles, relegation issues are being settled but that's it.



I used to enjoy watching 2 games, simultaneously, on my old Sony Trinitron CRT, but can't do that on my whizz bang, modern, technological marvel, plasma.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2014)

Scousers next and then Spuds!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2014)

Alan H said:


> I was in a bar in Germany last week and they had the footie on the TV, German version of Sky. They started off showing one match and then switched to another and then another whenever anything happened. They were going round and round the grounds showing the highlights as they took place. Does Sky or any of the other broadcaster do that in the UK, too, or do they just broadcast 90 minutes of a single game?


Radio plays chase the goal fairly regularly. 

So, anyway, Chelsea v Tottenham in the COC final?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Unlucky Accy maybe success is just round the corner



As usual we love in hope more than expectation!


----------



## solitaire (20 Dec 2014)

Good luck to the club that wouldn't die........Home to Wycombe today I think

The Irons home to Leicester........I've had a £10 treble on West ham, Spurs And Man utd.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Good luck to the club that wouldn't die........Home to Wycombe today I think
> 
> The Irons home to Leicester........I've had a £10 treble on West ham, Spurs And Man utd.



Yes Wycombe at home today. Nothing personal Solitaire but i hope your treble doesn't come of as i want Burnley to beat Tottenham!


----------



## solitaire (20 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes Wycombe at home today. Nothing personal Solitaire but i hope your treble doesn't come of as i want Burnley to beat Tottenham!


I can understand that Accy
I only want them to win for betting purposes only


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> I can understand that Accy
> I only want them to win for betting purposes only



Likewise with Burnley!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2014)

City looking nice and smooth today.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Dec 2014)

Larnaka Gencler Birligi 0 - 2 Spor Kububu Baskani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Dec 2014)

Just back home after a freezing afternoon on the terraces at Station Park, watching Forfar and Airdrie grind out a 1-1 draw:


----------



## Spartak (20 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just back home after a freezing afternoon on the terraces at Station Park, watching Forfar and Airdrie grind out a 1-1 draw:



Sat in a warm pub watching Forest v Leeds


----------



## Spartak (20 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just back home after a freezing afternoon on the terraces at Station Park, watching Forfar and Airdrie grind out a 1-1 draw:



Sat in a warm pub watching Forest v Leeds


----------



## solitaire (20 Dec 2014)

Man utd let me down on my bet.....typical 
good point for the Accies against the top side in their division,
another cracking win for The Irons keeps us in 4th spot going into Xmas where we got Chelsea at the bridge on Boxing day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Man utd let me down on my bet.....typical
> good point for the Accies against the top side in their division,
> another cracking win for The Irons keeps us in 4th spot going into Xmas where we got Chelsea at the bridge on Boxing day.



Your Hammers man got us the point Solitaire.
*"Sean Maguire’s goal gave Accrington Stanley a 1-1 draw against League Two table-toppers Wycombe **Wanderers"
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/match/7256/*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Man utd let me down on my bet.....typical
> good point for the Accies against the top side in their division,
> another cracking win for The Irons keeps us in 4th spot going into Xmas where we got Chelsea at the bridge on Boxing day.



Looking forward to the Boxing Day match - hopefully we'll win! You're doing well this season!


----------



## solitaire (21 Dec 2014)

Nice one Accy, nice to know we can help someone else out too


----------



## solitaire (21 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looking forward to the Boxing Day match - hopefully we'll win! You're doing well this season!


Should be a good game Spokey, your boys looking good this season so far


----------



## Roadhump (21 Dec 2014)

The Hammers seem to have a decent goalie in Adrian, as well as somehow turning Stuart Downing round after being on the end of many a Kopite snarl.

Might have to sign that Charlie Austin for my fantasy league team.

Meanwhile, Roberto Martinez continues to delight Everton's opponents with utterly predictable, slow, boring possession without bite football and schoolboy defending....hope it is just second season syndrome, but I'm getting worried.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Should be a good game Spokey, your boys looking good this season so far



Yes - looking good so far!

Silly sods on the punditry panels were talking tripe as usual early in the season - saying we were going to be runaway PL winners.

Utter rubbish - no one walks away with it that early on as you know. City are looking very strong and MUFC are on a roll and cannot be discounted.

Looking at the fixture lists I'd say City to go in front over the next 4-5 weeks with a 6 pointer on 31st Jan and then see where we go from there.

***

If you can somehow stay in top 8 I think that would be a great achievement this season. If you can keep pace with Arsenal/Spuds & the Scousers (both colours) you should be in with a chance. I'm discounting Southampton as they look like they are on the slide.


----------



## theloafer (21 Dec 2014)

WHOOOOOOOOOO GET IN THERE THE BLACK CATS


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2014)

FFS!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Dec 2014)

Roadhump said:


> The Hammers seem to have a decent goalie in Adrian, as well as somehow turning Stuart Downing round after being on the end of many a Kopite snarl.
> 
> Might have to sign that Charlie Austin for my fantasy league team.
> 
> Meanwhile, Roberto Martinez continues to delight Everton's opponents with utterly predictable, slow, boring possession without bite football and schoolboy defending....hope it is just second season syndrome, but I'm getting worried.



Was down at upton park yesterday and adrian brought off some first class saves,hope we can keep hold of song,he has such a deft touch.

I am sure martinez will turn your boys round as i think he is a good manager and he has got a good squad of players to work with.

Went to put sakho in my dream team yesterday but i had too many west ham players so i put austin in instead,wish i had made him captain now.


----------



## Roadhump (21 Dec 2014)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Went to put sakho in my dream team yesterday but i had too many west ham players so i put austin in instead,wish i had made him captain now.



If I had done that I would have thought it was my lucky weekend and gone and wasted several pounds on the lottery.

Actually I looked at him myself but needed a midfielder due to injuries, tried to sign Downing but like you had too many West Ham players (Collins, Jenkinson and Zarate) so went for Milner instead, taking Austin would have been my second transfer of the week and would have cost me points, but had I known he was going to get a hat-trick.....doh!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2014)

Always nice to slap that grubby team from The Britannia down esp' at their place. 

They elevate shirt pulling to a fine art.


----------



## craigwend (24 Dec 2014)

made me smile ...


----------



## solitaire (27 Dec 2014)

We were a bit outplayed yesterday by the blues, never mind, nothing I didn't expect and I won £80 on my bets so not too bad a day.
The Gooners are next and I quite fancy us for that one after watching them against QPR. 

Famous last words!!!


----------



## solitaire (27 Dec 2014)

Warnock gone!


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> We were a bit outplayed yesterday by the blues, never mind, nothing I didn't expect and *I won £80 on my bets* so not too bad a day.
> The Gooners are next and I quite fancy us for that one after watching them against QPR.
> 
> Famous last words!!!


I had four runners win only on a Lucky 15, three seconds and a faller


----------



## MarkF (27 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Warnock gone!



That's a shame as he has been very positive, but I suppose 2 wingers is a risky business at the bottom of the table. I've watched Palace quite a bit this season and I don't think their performances, often decent (especially early season) have been reflected in their points haul.


----------



## solitaire (27 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I had four runners win only on a Lucky 15, three seconds and a faller


must've won a few quid on your lucky 15?


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> must've won a few quid on your lucky 15?


I didn't put that post very well, I didn't have four runners win but I'd done a win only bet on the four so got a return of zilch.


----------



## solitaire (27 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I didn't put that post very well, I didn't have four runners win but I'd done a win only bet on the four so got a return of zilch.


Now I'm with you, hard lines mate
you know gambling, next one could be the one


----------



## MarkF (27 Dec 2014)

User said:


> The need is for someone to convert chances into goals, which would then, obviously, convert into points.



On the contrary, is the other end where the problems appear to be.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2014)

C'mon Chelski get the finger out! The only one of my bets currently letting me down


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> C'mon Chelski get the finger out! The only one of my bets currently letting me down



Ársebiscuits


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2014)

I take it back...there is a god after all!

Well done Burnley!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Dec 2014)

Stanley's home match was called off at 2.05 due to a frozen pitch. That peed off the bloke who'd set off at 7am from Galloway in Scotland to watch the game.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2014)

User said:


> That is a result. I am *almost* happy for you.



Steady!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Dec 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I take it back...there is a god after all!
> 
> Well done Burnley!





Yes well done the Dingles!!


----------



## solitaire (28 Dec 2014)

Another defeat for The Irons today, that's 2 on the trot.
We've slipped to 6th now so really need to stop the losing streak before it really sets in.
Home to West Brom New year's day.
Well done to Burnley and Saint's today, good results,


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Dec 2014)

Damn i switched MOTD on just when the Dingles match finished.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2015)

Good game for the neutral.

We played well, they played better.

Well done to Spuds - at least three of those goals were superb.

Crap post-match interview by Jose.

Still on top - alphabetically!


----------



## solitaire (1 Jan 2015)

Cracking game for the neutral
Irons failed to win again, 3 on the spin now, hope the wheels aren't falling off


----------



## Roadhump (1 Jan 2015)

You think you have problems, Everton have now lost 7 out of 9 and 6 of the last 8 league games and our wheels are well off. The team is clueless, 59% possession in the first half today against Hull but went in 2-0 down. Some fans are beginning to turn on Bobby brown shoes and rumours abound that he has lost the dressing room. We were tipped to compete for the top 4 this season, but we are more likely to be fighting at the other end of the table. Slightly encouraged that Man Utd, Spuds, and Southampton have all emerged from poor runs this season, but we are in disarray and are so easy to play against at the moment, my half empty glass is getting emptier by the minute.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2015)

Burnley got a well earned point at Newcastle. Just a pity those around them got a point as well!


----------



## Roadhump (1 Jan 2015)

West Brom will survive now Pulis is there, won't be pretty but it should be safe to exclude them when considering relegation candidates now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2015)

Stevie Gerrard to leave Liverpool in the Summer


----------



## Piemaster (2 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Stevie Gerrard to leave Liverpool in the Summer


He's been reading this thread.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jan 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30600695

WOOOHOOOO!!!!! The MIGHTY Aberdeen are back!!!! Been a very long time since I saw this, top of the league.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Stevie Gerrard to leave Liverpool in the Summer



Will be interesting to see where he ends up too.

Very good player and a loyal servant to the club.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2015)

Oh well, that's the FA Cup finished in January for the umpteenth year.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30600695
> 
> WOOOHOOOO!!!!! The MIGHTY Aberdeen are back!!!! Been a very long time since I saw this, top of the league.



Have Aberdeen not been on the comeback for around 30 years?


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Have Aberdeen not been on the comeback for around 30 years?



This time it's for real. Four points ahead!!!!!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> This time it's for real. Four points ahead!!!!!



Celtic will almost certainly batter us tonight. Enjoy the lead while you can!


----------



## MarkF (5 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> You think you have problems, Everton have now lost 7 out of 9 and 6 of the last 8 league games and our wheels are well off. The team is clueless, 59% possession in the first half today against Hull but went in 2-0 down. Some fans are beginning to turn on Bobby brown shoes and rumours abound that he has lost the dressing room. We were tipped to compete for the top 4 this season, but we are more likely to be fighting at the other end of the table. Slightly encouraged that Man Utd, Spuds, and Southampton have all emerged from poor runs this season, but we are in disarray and are so easy to play against at the moment, my half empty glass is getting emptier by the minute.



But you were in a dead end street under Moyes, if this season and last were reversed then the fans would be well happy IMO. Win a trophy or reach the EL final and nobody will care about the PL postion at the season end, as disappointing as it is looking to be. How long is since Everton won owt? How long since Martinez did?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> But you were in a dead end street under Moyes, if this season and last were reversed then the fans would be well happy IMO. Win a trophy or reach the EL final and nobody will care about the PL postion at the season end, as disappointing as it is looking to be. How long is since Everton won owt? How long since Martinez did?



FA Cup in 95 I reckon.

As for Martinez, I still don't understand why he gets such an easy time in the media. Scraped through numerous relegation battles with Wigan and has only one style of play from which he refuses to deviate. He says 'philosophy' an awful lot which pundits seem to like these days.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2015)

Good luck to Burnley tonight against Tottenham! They make me laugh though,they're billing it on the local radio as a re run of the 1962 FA Cup Final. 53 years later how can it be a re run? http://www.britishpathe.com/video/the-cup-final-1962


----------



## Roadhump (5 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> But you were in a dead end street under Moyes, if this season and last were reversed then the fans would be well happy IMO. Win a trophy or reach the EL final and nobody will care about the PL postion at the season end, as disappointing as it is looking to be. How long is since Everton won owt? How long since Martinez did?



In truth, I think Moyes had taken the club as far as anyone could have done without huge investment. Martinez introduced a different playing style that paid off, but even last season at times we were so slow moving forward (result of endless passing across the back 4 and within midfield triangles) that if the opposition shaped up in front of us w were easily stifled.

How long is it since Everton won anything compared to Martinez may be a reasonable question, but so is When did Everton last get relegated? 1951 When did Martinez last get relegated? 2013 (combined with his trophy of course). We have become so insipid and lacklustre that there is a fear that he may repeat his relegation feat this year. I hope I am wrong and we do win the cup or EL - his preferred style seems better suited to Europe - but things need to improve pronto if we are to avoid a relegation battle.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> In truth, I think Moyes had taken the club as far as anyone could have done without huge investment. Martinez introduced a different playing style that paid off, but even last season at times we were so slow moving forward (result of endless passing across the back 4 and within midfield triangles) that if the opposition shaped up in front of us w were easily stifled.
> 
> How long is it since Everton won anything compared to Martinez may be a reasonable question, but so is When did Everton last get relegated? 1951 When did Martinez last get relegated? 2013 (combined with his trophy of course). We have become so insipid and lacklustre that there is a fear that he may repeat his relegation feat this year. I hope I am wrong and we do win the cup or EL - his preferred style seems better suited to Europe - but things need to improve pronto if we are to avoid a relegation battle.



Can't imagine you going down tbh.


----------



## solitaire (5 Jan 2015)

Accrington Stanley would have played Man Utd if they'd got through to the next round of the cup, however, they didn't
but, they still printed off 250 tickets for the game and want the fans to pay £20 a ticket for a match that is never going to happen.
I know football is a law unto itself but with that news I think the people in charge of football clubs really are taking the p#ss out of supporters


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Accrington Stanley would have played Man Utd if they'd got through to the next round of the cup, however, they didn't
> but, they still printed off 250 tickets for the game and want the fans to pay £20 a ticket for a match that is never going to happen.
> I know football is a law unto itself but with that news I think the people in charge of football clubs really are taking the p#ss out of supporters



I know they're having a hard time financially, but that's a bit embarrassing to be honest and for the sake of a potential £5,000?! 

Will you be buying one @Accy cyclist ?


----------



## MarkF (5 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> In truth, I think Moyes had taken the club as far as anyone could have done without huge investment. Martinez introduced a different playing style that paid off, but even last season at times we were so slow moving forward (result of endless passing across the back 4 and within midfield triangles) that if the opposition shaped up in front of us w were easily stifled.
> 
> How long is it since Everton won anything compared to Martinez may be a reasonable question, but so is When did Everton last get relegated? 1951 When did Martinez last get relegated? 2013 (combined with his trophy of course). We have become so insipid and lacklustre that there is a fear that he may repeat his relegation feat this year. I hope I am wrong and we do win the cup or EL - his preferred style seems better suited to Europe - but things need to improve pronto if we are to avoid a relegation battle.



Fair enough, the players will have to change then, to suit Martinez, the alternative is to be a big club going nowhere and doing nothing, like Villa or Newcastle. Tbh I don't think Everton will be involved in any relegation battle, lot of talent there but a lot of injuries at the mo'.


----------



## Roadhump (5 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I know they're having a hard time financially, but that's a bit embarrassing to be honest and for the sake of a potential £5,000?!
> 
> Will you be buying one @Accy cyclist ?


I guess the second word will be "off"


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I guess the second word will be "off"



"I'm off to the club shop to collect the ten I have reserved and will post numerous pictures of their magnificence when I return"?


----------



## MarkF (5 Jan 2015)

Chelsea away then, should dick 'em 0-4. (Hanson 3, 32, 56, 82)


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Chelsea away then, should dick 'em 0-4. (Hanson 3, 32, 56, 82)



Conservative estimate IMO. You should be after double figures against that wee mob!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I know they're having a hard time financially, but that's a bit embarrassing to be honest and for the sake of a potential £5,000?!
> 
> Will you be buying one @Accy cyclist ?



No i wont be buying one http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/01/commemorative-tickets-sale/ and i don't think many others will be either! How embarrassing and what a stupid idea! The other year they launched a "Buy a share in the club" scheme. A hundred quid for a certificate and a tiny stake in a club that's forever in debt So all you'd have bought would've been the certificate,the stake in the club is worth FA! On the other hand they have to make some money,and it pains me to think the club lost around 300 grand by not getting our dream tie against the Mancs! We don't get any help from our neighbours Blackburn and Burnley,they would shut us down tomorrow if they could! Infact that's why Stanley went out the footy league in 1962 because the then Football League Chairman Bob Lord wouldn't give Accy more time to raise the money to save the club from going under. And who was Bob Lord you may ask? Only the Burnley Chairman! Grrr!!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> No i wont be buying one and i don't think many others will be either! How embarrassing and what a stupid idea! The other year they launched a "Buy a share in the club" scheme. A hundred quid for a certificate and a tiny stake in a club that's forever in debt So all you'd have bought would've been the certificate,the stake in the club is worth FA! On the other hand they have to make some money,and it pains me to think the club lost around 300 grand by not getting our dream tie against the Mancs! We don't get any help from our neighbours Blackburn and Burnley,they would shut us down tomorrow if they could! Infact that's why Stanley went out the footy league in 1962 because the then Football League Chairman Bob Lord wouldn't give Accy more time to raise the money to save the club from going under. And who was Bob Lord you may ask? Only the Burnley Chairman! Grrr!!



It really is a bizarre idea as a fund raiser.

Supporting a financially troubled club can be frustrating. Killie have orange flashes on the home kit and an orange away kit as a nod to our sponsor, QTS. There's orange bits on the pointless third kit too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> It really is a bizarre idea as a fund raiser.
> 
> Supporting a financially troubled club can be frustrating. Killie have orange flashes on the home kit and an orange away kit as a nod to our sponsor, QTS. There's orange bits on the pointless third kit too.



Well at least we haven't gone down the route of having sponsors names on the shorts and on the socks like some League 2 clubs have,but that's probably because no one wants to sponsor us!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well at least we haven't gone down the route of having sponsors names on the shorts and on the socks like some League 2 clubs have,but that's probably because no one wants to sponsor us!



Could you not write 'Milk' on there for a bit of cash?


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Could you not write 'Milk' on there for a bit of cash?



Oh you've heard of THAT advert then!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pieK7b4KLL4


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2015)

Only over 9000 to watch the Dingles FA Cup game! Not hard to see where their priorities lie this season!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30620968

2,500 were from Tottenham!


----------



## Roadhump (6 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Chelsea away then, should dick 'em 0-4. (Hanson 3, 32, 56, 82)



You never know, I remember when you beat us in 1997 when Waddle scored that 30 yard worldie, but to be fair we were hardly the superstars that Chelski are today....good luck!


----------



## solitaire (6 Jan 2015)

The Irons away at (bogey team) Everton tonight, surely we gotta win up there at some point.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2015)

The tickets for a football game which didn't actually happen have sold out.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-30693600

That's £20 for a rectangle of paper commemorating nothing. Baffling.

The least the club could do would be to get a couple of kids to have it out on FIFA with a massive screen to watch on.


----------



## solitaire (6 Jan 2015)

When are we ever gonna beat the toffees, it's doing my bleedin' "ead in


----------



## Roadhump (6 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> When are we ever gonna beat the toffees, it's doing my bleedin' "ead in
> View attachment 76207


We got out of jail there tonight, enjoyed the game but thought the ref was a tosser. Thought the Hammers played well, a well organised *team* who play good footy, but that was probably one of the best times to play us if you were going to break the jinx. I actually felt it was our best performance for several weeks, although a few fans (and a couple of pundits on 5 Live) still pointed out major flaws. I'm hoping getting the equaliser in injury time might give the players some belief and we can kick on, but we have Man City on Saturday, then the replay which will be a sterner test at Upton Park.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> The tickets for a football game which didn't actually happen have sold out.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-30693600
> 
> ...





Ah well at least we got a bit of money and lots of free publicity which i think was the intention in the first place!


----------



## solitaire (7 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> We got out of jail there tonight, enjoyed the game but thought the ref was a tosser. Thought the Hammers played well, a well organised *team* who play good footy, but that was probably one of the best times to play us if you were going to break the jinx. I actually felt it was our best performance for several weeks, although a few fans (and a couple of pundits on 5 Live) still pointed out major flaws. I'm hoping getting the equaliser in injury time might give the players some belief and we can kick on, but we have Man City on Saturday, then the replay which will be a sterner test at Upton Park.


It was a good game, could have gone either way, think if we'd had Sakho or Carroll playing we might have nicked it, we were just missing that something extra upfront.
The replay should be a belter, I think this one may go to penalties.


----------



## MarkF (7 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Only over 9000 to watch the Dingles FA Cup game! Not hard to see where their priorities lie this season!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30620968
> 
> 2,500 were from Tottenham!



C'mon Accy 7500 Burnley fans is about 10% of their population, pro-rata Bradford should be getting 50000 v Millwall next week. I think I read that Burnley was the best supported club in the Uk, the % of local population regularly attending.


----------



## MarkF (7 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> You never know, I remember when you beat us in 1997 when Waddle scored that 30 yard worldie, but to be fair we were hardly the superstars that Chelski are today....good luck!


 
I was in the main stand that day and the Evertonians around me were very appreciative of that goal. Best English ground I've ever been to, I don't rate bowl-a-likes.


----------



## Roadhump (7 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> I was in the main stand that day and the Evertonians around me were very appreciative of that goal. Best English ground I've ever been to, I don't rate bowl-a-likes.


I was in the Top Balcony which is the tier above the main stand and although it ruined our day, you did have to marvel at that goal.

People do seem to like G.P. especially those of a traditionalist leaning, and opponents have often said it is a very hostile environment, but it has become outdated and some of the seats with obstructed views are a pain in the butt. There have been a number of relocation proposals over the years, one was the Kings Dock on the Mersey waterfront which fell through due to lack of funds (it would have been a fantastic location), the next was Kirkby, sponsored by Tesco, which was called in for a public enquiry and consequently planning was rejected, and which caused great division amongst fans as it is outside the city boundary and LFC saw it as us surrendering the city to them. The latest is Walton Hall Park about a mile from Goodison, no-one is holding their breath given the club's track record. Rebuilding Goodison on site would be the preference of many but the club say it's not feasible....we'll be at G.P. for some time yet.


----------



## solitaire (7 Jan 2015)

So looks like Oldham done the dirty deed
I would love to hear an Oldham fans opinion if there's any on here.


----------



## solitaire (7 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I was in the Top Balcony which is the tier above the main stand and although it ruined our day, you did have to marvel at that goal.
> 
> People do seem to like G.P. especially those of a traditionalist leaning, and opponents have often said it is a very hostile environment, but it has become outdated and some of the seats with obstructed views are a pain in the butt. There have been a number of relocation proposals over the years, one was the Kings Dock on the Mersey waterfront which fell through due to lack of funds (it would have been a fantastic location), the next was Kirkby, sponsored by Tesco, which was called in for a public enquiry and consequently planning was rejected, and which caused great division amongst fans as it is outside the city boundary and LFC saw it as us surrendering the city to them. The latest is Walton Hall Park about a mile from Goodison, no-one is holding their breath given the club's track record. Rebuilding Goodison on site would be the preference of many but the club say it's not feasible....we'll be at G.P. for some time yet.


I was a bit surprised at the amount of empty seats last night, I never thought I'd see that at Goodison for an F A cup game.
Wonder why it was?


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> I was a bit surprised at the amount of empty seats last night, I never thought I'd see that at Goodison for an F A cup game.
> Wonder why it was?



Poor form, everyone's skint in January, bigger game on Saturday (no offence) were probably contributing factors.


----------



## solitaire (7 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Poor form, everyone's skint in January, bigger game on Saturday (no offence) were probably contributing factors.


Bigger game than West Ham, does such a thing exist?


----------



## Roadhump (7 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> I was a bit surprised at the amount of empty seats last night, I never thought I'd see that at Goodison for an F A cup game.
> Wonder why it was?


I know, tickets were only £20 as well. Maybe a few people are discouraged by our recent form (1 win, 7 losses and 2 draws in the last 10) and the fact it is just after Christmas and was also on BT Sport. I sit on the same side as the away fans but further along and apparently they didn't bring as many as expected so maybe it's a case of people being generally skint at he moment.


----------



## solitaire (9 Jan 2015)

Hull City this weekend, we have got to pick up 3 points for definite, need to get back into winning ways
4 without a win now


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2015)

Alex Neil to Norwich, meaning they're promoted to being my English club again.

I've predicted that he'll bring himself on as an 89th minute sub tomorrow and score a 30 yard rocket with his first touch.


----------



## Durian (9 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Hull City this weekend, we have got to pick up 3 points for definite, need to get back into winning ways
> 4 without a win now



You're actually at Swansea this weekend, not an easy game but maybe a draw?


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Neil Adams to Norwich, meaning they're promoted to being my English club again.
> 
> I've predicted that he'll bring himself on as an 89th minute sub tomorrow and score a 30 yard rocket with his first touch.



Yep interesting appointment in Alex Neil (too many Neils!) I know nothing about him but the board have obviously had an eye on him. The lack of experience worries me slightly he's only 33 but who knows- Hamilton are 3rd in the Scottish prem which is pretty good.
Good luck to him and OTBC!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Yep interesting appointment in Alex Neil (too many Neils!) I know nothing about him but the board have obviously had an eye on him. The lack of experience worries me slightly he's only 33 but who knows- Hamilton are 3rd in the Scottish prem which is pretty good.
> Good luck to him and OTBC!



I'm not entirely sure what happened there - typed Neil and that came up. I blame my stupid phone, thankfully I have a proper keyboard at my disposal now and have edited my terrible mistake, though your quote will forever highlight the perils of auto-correct!

He's an excellent player and clearly knows what he's doing as a manager, though @Marmion won't be a fan after Accies' excellent comeback in last years playoff.

As a small example, the last time we played them their subs were doing intricate passing drills at half time. Ours were playing keepy-up... We actually won that game, but still he's obviously got the right idea about how to drill a side.


----------



## solitaire (9 Jan 2015)

Durian said:


> You're actually at Swansea this weekend, not an easy game but maybe a draw?


Crikey! yeah, Hull next week, what a muppet,



So that's an even harder game than I thought!!!


----------



## craigwend (9 Jan 2015)

Accrington Stanley's game is off

Official diagram of problem


----------



## Piemaster (9 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Crikey! yeah, Hull next week, what a muppet,
> View attachment 76444
> 
> So that's an even harder game than I thought!!!


Six points for us in the next 2 games then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2015)

craigwend said:


> Accrington Stanley's game is off
> 
> Official diagram of problem




It was a washout!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Og1PIm1cJo


----------



## solitaire (10 Jan 2015)

Piemaster said:


> Six points for us in the next 2 games then.


Hmmm! You not convincing me somehow!


----------



## Piemaster (10 Jan 2015)

New manager effect with Pulis today at the baggies. I'm not convinced either


----------



## solitaire (10 Jan 2015)

1-0 up HT


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Hmmm! You not convincing me somehow!


So far so good, 1-0 up and we have a good record against Swansea (Talk about tempting fate).

I hope we beat them because a branch of the family who hate me live in Swansea and will probably be there.


----------



## solitaire (10 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> So far so good, 1-0 up and we have a good record against Swansea (Talk about tempting fate).
> 
> I hope we beat them because a branch of the family who hate me live in Swansea and will probably be there.


 we gotta win then


----------



## solitaire (10 Jan 2015)

Typical OG by Noble


----------



## solitaire (10 Jan 2015)

End of the day it's a good away point,
cracking result for Burnley!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jan 2015)

I'm about done with Killie so I'm holding open auditions for a new side to support. Current front runners are Norwich and Colchester, but I'm open to any suggestions from the football fans of the CC Collective.

My loyalties may well have returned tomorrow, but I'm not sure. We have been so shite for so long I'm not sure I can bear it any more. Poking myself in the eye with a fork would be preferable to watching the efforts we put out these days.


----------



## solitaire (10 Jan 2015)

I nominate Derby
doing ok ish at the minute, not the finished article but on the rise and McLaren doing a good job, possible PL team next season


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm about done with Killie so I'm holding open auditions for a new side to support. Current front runners are Norwich and Colchester, but I'm open to any suggestions from the football fans of the CC Collective.
> 
> My loyalties may well have returned tomorrow, but I'm not sure. We have been so shite for so long I'm not sure I can bear it any more. Poking myself in the eye with a fork would be preferable to watching the efforts we put out these days.




Bournemouth.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm about done with Killie so I'm holding open auditions for a new side to support. Current front runners are Norwich and Colchester, but I'm open to any suggestions from the football fans of the CC Collective.
> 
> My loyalties may well have returned tomorrow, but I'm not sure. We have been so shite for so long I'm not sure I can bear it any more. Poking myself in the eye with a fork would be preferable to watching the efforts we put out these days.



I heard there's a relatively new club looking for supporters, goes by the name of Rangers.


----------



## solitaire (10 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> I heard there's a relatively new club looking for supporters, goes by the name of Rangers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jan 2015)

How shite is "The Football League Show"?

Stilted links, a right load of bollocks.

"Clem" is the biggest self-gratification artist ever.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jan 2015)

"Was that goal partly to do with the conditions?"

Why does Steve Claridge not say "yes, you stupid nobber, we play football in weather, and it does play a part..and players sometimes do not play as well as you want..and that is why people love football - but your "precise" view is why many are turning away from it."


----------



## solitaire (11 Jan 2015)

Totally agree.......bloody pundits!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> I heard there's a relatively new club looking for supporters, goes by the name of Rangers.



I'm not sure I could stoop that low.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> So far so good, 1-0 up and we have a good record against Swansea (Talk about tempting fate).
> 
> I hope we beat them because a branch of the family who hate me live in Swansea and will probably be there.


When I watched MOTD I'm sure Swansea had a mummy playing for them, or was it just someone with full leg length socks to go with the all white kit?

Cracking goal from Carroll, hoping he wouldn't be fit for the replay on Tuesday, quite a handful and our defence is poor at dealing with balls into the box, which is why Collins scored last week.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm about done with Killie so I'm holding open auditions for a new side to support. Current front runners are Norwich and Colchester, but I'm open to any suggestions from the football fans of the CC Collective.
> 
> My loyalties may well have returned tomorrow, but I'm not sure. We have been so shite for so long I'm not sure I can bear it any more. Poking myself in the eye with a fork would be preferable to watching the efforts we put out these days.


I can't understand how anyone can change their colours, but I know a few people who have given up on the game because of the money aspect, e.g. FC Utd of Manchester, I know a bloke who was a Man Utd season ticket holder who gave it up and now follows Southport home and away and says it is the best time he has ever had following football. If I gave up on top flight footy, so perhaps choose a local non league club to support.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I can't understand how anyone can change their colours, but I know a few people who have given up on the game because of the money aspect, e.g. FC Utd of Manchester, I know a bloke who was a Man Utd season ticket holder who gave it up and now follows Southport home and away and says it is the best time he has ever had following football. If I gave up on top flight footy, so perhaps choose a local non league club to support.



I thought your team was in your DNA or your not a 'proper' supporter - at least that's the impression I get from fans on football forums who look down on anyone who hasn't been a supporter for a squillion years.

Drives me mad all this 'I'm a 3rd generation supporter' or 'I was there in 1969 when so & so scored the winner' or 'been supporting the club since the moment of conception'.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I can't understand how anyone can change their colours, but I know a few people who have given up on the game because of the money aspect, e.g. FC Utd of Manchester, I know a bloke who was a Man Utd season ticket holder who gave it up and now follows Southport home and away and says it is the best time he has ever had following football. If I gave up on top flight footy, so perhaps choose a local non league club to support.



That's how i ended up following my local non league side. Well they were non league at the time but now they play in the 4th division of English football. I watched Blackburn Rovers for 20 odd years always wishing they'd make the old first division and in the 1980's they nearly made it on several occasions then Jack Walker's money ensured they eventually made the top flight. The first years were a novelty after watching 2nd and 3rd division football in a rickety old ground but the novelty wore off when the ticket prices tripled and the players bought weren't the same have a pint with the fans after the match type. I stopped watching Blackburn the season after they won the Premiership, the bubble had burst,the new plastic ground and the new supporters weren't to my liking so i stopped watching football all together. I went back there a few times the other year but all those i stood with on the old Riverside terrace had moved elsewhere. Top flight football isn't it's all cracked up to be...well it wasn't for me anyway!
One bloke i knew from my Blackburn days now watches Ramsbottom Utd. Not bad but the name puts me off!!


----------



## Piemaster (11 Jan 2015)

I stopped going when we were promoted to the PL, partly as guy I was going with had started a degree and couldn't afford it, partly as my job would have meant me missing lots of games as well. BTW kick off should be at 3:00pm on Saturdays, as football god intended, non of this late Sunday afternoon , Monday and whenever else nonsense. Less games for the inflated ticket price over Championship one too.
There are a few times I've wished I was there, but mostly I'm not too bothered.

One thing I don't really get is choosing your club. It chooses you, it calls to you. Be it from that it is your local club, your home town club (if you've moved away), some sort of family tie. I've seen people wearing 'half and half' scarves. Half Hull, half Man Utd (or whoever)  Now that is something I really don't understand, there seems to be a cadre of 'glory' supporters turning up not to watch their local team, but to watch the opposition. In a way I like what Hull owners have done with that, make them pay, REALLY pay to watch the 'big' clubs when they visit. Man City was £50, Crystal Palace £16.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jan 2015)




----------



## AndyRM (11 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I can't understand how anyone can change their colours, but I know a few people who have given up on the game because of the money aspect, e.g. FC Utd of Manchester, I know a bloke who was a Man Utd season ticket holder who gave it up and now follows Southport home and away and says it is the best time he has ever had following football. If I gave up on top flight footy, so perhaps choose a local non league club to support.



Neither can I, which is why I will continue the mostly joyless task of supporting Kilmarnock. Despite my disappointment at our current situation, I cannot imagine giving my allegiance to another side. Emotional ties in football are a weird thing, which I think makes it better. If we were all logical about it, everyone would support the best side all the time, which would be bloody awful.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Neither can I, which is why I will continue the mostly joyless task of supporting Kilmarnock. Despite my disappointment at our current situation, I cannot imagine giving my allegiance to another side. Emotional ties in football are a weird thing, which I think makes it better. If we were all logical about it, everyone would support the best side all the time, which would be bloody awful.



As the old saying goes, if you don't go out in the rain, you can't appreciate the sunshine. Problem is for many clubs it rains most of the time, but those occasional sunny days make it all worth it. Actually, while I have often said that and complained about Johnny come lately fans of the moneyed elite just wanting sunshine all the time, there is another way of looking at it. I used to work with a Tranmere Rovers fan who told me that during their run of great cup results about 15 years ago, he had as much enjoyment from watching them as any Liverpool fan did during their heyday in the 70s and 80s. They beat Leeds, Bolton and Everton, and a few other big teams, in some memorable games and he equated each one as relatively significant and enjoyable to them as when the LFC won the European Cup or Man Utd won their first Prem title. I suppose it's the same when teams get promoted from the Conference into League 2, or from the Championship into the Prem; what an achievement that will be if Bournemouth pull it off this year. Those moments may not figure large in the minds of most but for those fans I am sure they will feel the same exlosion of feeling fantastic as your average City fan did when Aguero netted in the last minute v QPR in 2012.

Whereas one of the jibes the reds aim at us blues is that we haven't won a trophy for nearly 20 years, very few teams have; in fact most teams have never won a major trophy so following their logic we would all follow the 3 or 4 clubs who now have the finance to buy success, with a steady shift now to Man City....end of rant 1!



Piemaster said:


> One thing I don't really get is choosing your club. It chooses you, it calls to you. Be it from that it is your local club, your home town club (if you've moved away), some sort of family tie. I've seen people wearing 'half and half' scarves. Half Hull, half Man Utd (or whoever)  Now that is something I really don't understand, there seems to be a cadre of 'glory' supporters turning up not to watch their local team...........



I cannot understand anyone who jumps on the glory bandwagon to follow the elite (media darling) clubs. As a bitter blue (Evertonian) I don't have a problem with locally born reds or the LFC supporting children of locally born reds who might have left Merseyside for various reasons, but walk round Liverpool City Centre on the evening before, the morning before or the few hours after a game at the tin mine and it is crawling with Cornish, Irish, Dutch, Norwegian, home counties reds. It is ironic that the tourists stand out a mile, they are the ones with the red shirts and scarves....end of rant 2!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jan 2015)

Oh dear(!) http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30670763


----------



## Piemaster (11 Jan 2015)

One of my daughters former teachers is an avid LFC fan. Travels back from Hull for every home game, something I can't but admire.



Roadhump said:


> or from the Championship into the Prem


104 years wait. Thats generations of fans that never saw Hull play in the top division. I reckon Dean Windass sums up how Hull felt at the end of that day. He wasn't the only one a blubbing like a girl by any means.





The last promotion was good, but there will never be a day like that again. I feel privileged it happened in my lifetime, even if I couldn't make it to the match. Stupid job.


----------



## Piemaster (11 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh dear(!) http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30670763


'No shots on target' Oh dear indeed.
Is there anyone (apart from their fans) who doesn't find find them being beaten at home amusing?


----------



## solitaire (11 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> When I watched MOTD I'm sure Swansea had a mummy playing for them, or was it just someone with full leg length socks to go with the all white kit?
> 
> Cracking goal from Carroll, hoping he wouldn't be fit for the replay on Tuesday, quite a handful and our defence is poor at dealing with balls into the box, which is why Collins scored last week.


Yeah that Swansea geezer, what was all that about?
I thought he had a one-sie on
Carroll we be a big help to us tuesday.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2015)

Piemaster said:


> 'No shots on target' Oh dear indeed.
> Is there anyone (apart from their fans) who doesn't find find them being beaten at home amusing?



Southampton defence looked rock solid. Cagey game both sides.

Bit odd LVG throwing Fellani on to hoof the long ball up to him - exactly what LVG criticised David Moyes for if my memory serves me well.

Di Maria seemed badly over-priced on purchase and is looking more so now.

Re: amusing. Everyone finds it amusing when 'big' teams, lose home or away - I have no doubt that most of the footballing world was laughing their cotton socks off when Spuds beat us 5-3 a week or so back. It's just the way it is.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2015)

Piemaster said:


> I stopped going when we were promoted to the PL, partly as guy I was going with had started a degree and couldn't afford it, partly as my job would have meant me missing lots of games as well. BTW kick off should be at 3:00pm on Saturdays, as football god intended, non of this late Sunday afternoon , Monday and whenever else nonsense. Less games for the inflated ticket price over Championship one too.
> There are a few times I've wished I was there, but mostly I'm not too bothered.
> 
> One thing I don't really get is choosing your club. It chooses you, it calls to you. Be it from that it is your local club, your home town club (if you've moved away), some sort of family tie. *I've seen people wearing 'half and half' scarves. Half Hull, half Man Utd (or whoeve*r)  Now that is something I really don't understand, there seems to be a cadre of 'glory' supporters turning up not to watch their local team, but to watch the opposition. In a way I like what Hull owners have done with that, make them pay, REALLY pay to watch the 'big' clubs when they visit. Man City was £50, Crystal Palace £16.



They're friendship scarves - doesn't mean you support both teams.

Sorry if you know this and I misread your intent.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> As the old saying goes, if you don't go out in the rain, you can't appreciate the sunshine. Problem is for many clubs it rains most of the time, but those occasional sunny days make it all worth it. Actually, while I have often said that and complained about Johnny come lately fans of the moneyed elite just wanting sunshine all the time, there is another way of looking at it. I used to work with a Tranmere Rovers fan who told me that during their run of great cup results about 15 years ago, he had as much enjoyment from watching them as any Liverpool fan did during their heyday in the 70s and 80s. They beat Leeds, Bolton and Everton, and a few other big teams, in some memorable games and he equated each one as relatively significant and enjoyable to them as when the LFC won the European Cup or Man Utd won their first Prem title. I suppose it's the same when teams get promoted from the Conference into League 2, or from the Championship into the Prem; what an achievement that will be if Bournemouth pull it off this year. Those moments may not figure large in the minds of most but for those fans I am sure they will feel the same exlosion of feeling fantastic as your average City fan did when Aguero netted in the last minute v QPR in 2012.
> 
> Whereas one of the jibes the reds aim at us blues is that we haven't won a trophy for nearly 20 years, very few teams have; in fact most teams have never won a major trophy so following their logic we would all follow the 3 or 4 clubs who now have the finance to buy success, with a steady shift now to Man City....end of rant 1!
> 
> ...



Are you saying that all supporters must either be born locally or directly descended from someone who was?


----------



## solitaire (11 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They're friendship scarves - doesn't mean you support both teams.
> 
> Sorry if you know this and I misread your intent.


I don't like them scarves, I could never wear another teams name round my neck.


----------



## Piemaster (11 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They're friendship scarves - doesn't mean you support both teams.
> 
> Sorry if you know this and I misread your intent.





solitaire said:


> I don't like them scarves, I could never wear another teams name round my neck.


^ This^.
I also suspect in some cases it does mean they support both teams, a top end PL team and a local team that was never going to make it into the PL. Except they did.
And it does only seem to be the top end teams, event to the extent of wearing away side shirts in home end, I've seen it with a LFC shirt. Doubt it would happen with an Aston Villa shirt.
I can completely understand it, the desire to follow a team that may be even getting into Europe and also the local club, more achievable thing for actually going and watching them. I have a passing interest in North Ferriby United, wish them well and one of Hulls pre-season games is against them and they have a good relationship, but I wouldn't wear a 'friendship' scarf with both Clubs on it.
When it comes to a head to head nail your colours to the mast.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> I don't like them scarves, I could never wear another teams name round my neck.


 

That would have been the dilemma facing me if we'd have played Man Utd in the cup. The bloke who does all the merchandising was going to produce a scarf with both teams names on with a commemorative date. Could i have worn a half Manc scarf round my neck is the question. Anyway it's hypothetical, but looking back at the tickets they sold for the match that never was i bet he wishes he'd made some then he could've done the same as the club did and sold them as a souvenir of the match that never happened!


----------



## RedRider (11 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm about done with Killie so I'm holding open auditions for a new side to support. Current front runners are Norwich and Colchester, but I'm open to any suggestions from the football fans of the CC Collective.
> 
> My loyalties may well have returned tomorrow, but I'm not sure. We have been so shite for so long I'm not sure I can bear it any more. Poking myself in the eye with a fork would be preferable to watching the efforts we put out these days.


You could do a lot worse than Dulwich Hamlet. A few divisions below the mighty Accrington Stanley but these last five years with the pink and blues have been a ball as this article from gay mag Vice.com hints at . .
"London's left-wing utopian non-league ultras are reclaiming football"
Since the promotion acouple of years ago the results even make the vidiprinter.
don't even think of wearing a half and half scarf tho


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Are you saying that all supporters must either be born locally or directly descended from someone who was?


I am saying that I cannot understand how anyone can just choose to support a club because it is successful, or continually plugged by the media. Obviously people can do so if they wish, but for me to support a team from a place you do not know or have no connection with seems strange and I would never feel I was genuinely "part of it".

In my opinion someone who comes from a place such as Gillingham (first random place with a well established but traditionally trophyless football team that entered my head), or its environs, who chooses to support a bigger club from elsewhere on the basis that that club is far more likely to win trophies than their local team, is turning their back on their local community and displaying a shallowness that would embarrass me amongst my peers.

Not that I automatically dislike such people, a few weeks ago I was out with a few mates in Liverpool (having just watched Everton get tonked at Southampton) when we got talking to a Dutch bloke from Amsterdam who had come over with some friends for the Liverpool game the following day. What a smashing bloke he was, we had a great laugh with him, took the p*** as he did also and shook hands as we left and wished him all the worst for the game. Despite all his good qualities, he still had a serious flaw - shallow gloryhunter who should have stayed at home with Ajax.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jan 2015)

The people I don't like are the ones who'll say something like, "I used to support Liverpool but now they're crap so I support Manchester United". Ask them to find either city on the map and they'll start looking south of the Thames.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> The people I don't like are the ones who'll say something like, "I used to support Liverpool but now they're crap so I support Manchester United". Ask them to find either city on the map and they'll start looking south of the Thames.



That reminds me of a bloke on my round. He's from London so he "supported" Arsenal the other year. Then when their trophies dried up he took his mini Arsenal kit out of his car rear screen and replaced it with a "Chelsea's number one fan" mini kit!


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jan 2015)

There used to be a lad who went to the same gym as me and wore the kits of various teams, I actually saw him once wearing a Liverpool shirt with Everton shorts and Liverpool socks, on another occasion I saw him wearing a Man City shirt with Liverpool shorts.....I don't think he had any allegiance to anyone, he was just a bit odd. Reminds me of that saying, "I used to be indecisive but now I am not so sure".


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> There used to be a lad who went to the same gym as me and wore the kits of various teams, I actually saw him once wearing a Liverpool shirt with Everton shorts and Liverpool socks, on another occasion I saw him wearing a Man City shirt with Liverpool shorts.....I don't think he had any allegiance to anyone, he was just a bit odd. Reminds me of that saying, "I used to be indecisive but now I am not so sure".



That's just odd, although I do have a variety of strips purely because I like the design or have a weird soft spot for the side.

Algeria - Camus is my favourite author.

Croatia - Anyone who decides a table cloth is a good idea for a strip is pleasingly mental.

Juventus (the white away one with an Italian zig zag flag) - Del Piero remains the greatest footballer I have ever seen, plus it's a belter of a top and says 'Forza Juve' on the inside of the crest.

Mamelodi Sundowns - Proved that you can do a yellow on yellow kit properly, unlike Newcastle a couple of seasons ago.

I almost bought that grey England top from a while back too, but couldn't bring myself to in the end. Shame really as it's a genuinely wonderful top.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jan 2015)

This is one of my favourite retro shirts.http://www.toffs.com/crystal-palace-1969-1971-retro-football-shirt I first saw it in 1970 and have always thought it looked smart. Yes i'd like it but i'd have to sell some old shirts to justify buying it. One day maybe.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is one of my favourite retro shirts.http://www.toffs.com/crystal-palace-1969-1971-retro-football-shirt I first saw it in 1970 and have always thought it looked smart. Yes i'd like it but i'd have to sell some old shirts to justify buying it. One day maybe.



That's a belter. Toffs stuff is quality, but far too heavy to play in, which is a shame.


----------



## MarkF (12 Jan 2015)

I am still (at 53) playing in a 5-a-side with my youngest son, we have been using Rayo Vallecano's classic bumble bee kit or a few years but next season we have a belter, the defunct CF Benidorm. 







Cannot imagine how boring it must be to follow a team who play in red or blue, "the blues", "the reds", groan! Like every Bradford fan we think our shirt is the best ever seen and I am disappointed to see it at only number 6 in the 40 coolest shirts of all time.  You feel an affinity with other oddball teams, who I always like to see do well, Plymouth, Bristol Rovers, Blackburn, Yeovil, Partick etc

This seasons with the traditional black shorts and socks is classic Bradford. 





I like stripes and have penchant for red & white ones but only if they are paired with light blue shorts like Athletico and Gijon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> That's a belter. Toffs stuff is quality, but far too heavy to play in, which is a shame.



Yes they aren't the most comfy of footy shirts but that's what they wore all those years ago. I have this one http://www.toffs.com/juventus-1960-1961-retro-football-shirt-6 alongside a couple of Accrington and Blackburn ones.The Juventus shirt is made of a hard cotton and no matter how much fabric conditioner you use it still feels like sackcloth. I wouldn't have liked to have worn one on a hot day in Turin!


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Croatia - Anyone who decides a table cloth is a good idea for a strip is pleasingly mental.



I would agree with you, but why did they have to choose a red & white table cloth? Sooner dead than red!!


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is one of my favourite retro shirts.http://www.toffs.com/crystal-palace-1969-1971-retro-football-shirt I first saw it in 1970 and have always thought it looked smart. Yes i'd like it but i'd have to sell some old shirts to justify buying it. One day maybe.



I used to love those Palace kits, I remember in August 1969, as a 9 year old kid, I was taken to Goodison to see Everton play Palace (we won 2-1 and went on to win the league) and I loved their kit. I also remember reading Shoot magazine and there was a picture of one of their players (Steve Kember, I think) during a game wearing his Palace kit and a pair of baseball boots because the pitch was frozen and studs wouldn't sink into the ground....I was amazed.

I also remember the white one with the red and blue diagonal flash...in 1972 or 73 my rednose uncle took me to Anfield to see Liverpool play Palace, we stood on the Kop (forgive me father) and Alan Whittle, who had been one of my heroes from our title winners a couple of years before, was playing for Palace. As a scouser who had played for Everton a year or so before, Whittle was getting loads of stick from the Kop and at one point when they were singing some abusive song to him, I remember him standing in front of them, wearing that white shirt with its diagonal sash, waving his hand to mimic a conductor leading his orchestra to which he got a few ironic cheers...I cannot remember any other bit of play from that game, although I remember being disappointed as Liverpool won.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jan 2015)

I wish West Ham would go back to their iconic 1960's kit and dump the crap they wear now.


----------



## craigwend (12 Jan 2015)

coming at # 7 ...

http://talksport.com/football/10-wo...ool-arsenal-scotland-and-more-14022781503?p=6


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I am saying that I cannot understand how anyone can just choose to support a club because it is successful, or continually plugged by the media. Obviously people can do so if they wish, but for me to support a team from a place you do not know or have no connection with seems strange and I would never feel I was genuinely "part of it".
> 
> In my opinion someone who comes from a place such as Gillingham (first random place with a well established but traditionally trophyless football team that entered my head), or its environs, who chooses to support a bigger club from elsewhere on the basis that that club is far more likely to win trophies than their local team, is turning their back on their local community and displaying a shallowness that would embarrass me amongst my peers.
> 
> Not that I automatically dislike such people, a few weeks ago I was out with a few mates in Liverpool (having just watched Everton get tonked at Southampton) when we got talking to a Dutch bloke from Amsterdam who had come over with some friends for the Liverpool game the following day. What a smashing bloke he was, we had a great laugh with him, took the p*** as he did also and shook hands as we left and wished him all the worst for the game. Despite all his good qualities, he still had a serious flaw - shallow gloryhunter who should have stayed at home with Ajax.



Fair do's.

I never really got into football until my early 20's (about 1976) - my brother supported Spurs. To irritate him I started to follow Chelsea and I got hooked.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

I have a training shoe signed by an ex England international. When i was in hospital 7 years ago Bryan Douglas who played for Blackburn and England http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._Cup__Bryan_Douglas__England__1958_and_1962_/ was a regular visitor as his wife was on the same ward. I was sat there one day wearing an Accy Stanley top when he came over and started talking about football. I said i knew who he was but he was very modest and asked me more about my health than talked about himself. When i asked him about his career he talked about the 1962 world cup in Chile and how the players were homed in campsite chalets and how some drunk the night before a match. Jimmy Greaves got a mention! Anyway one day i wore my Chile 62 Adidas trainers so he signed one of the white stripes for me! I said to one of the male nurses that he'd played for England 36 times and scored at Hampden in front of 145,000 folk, as well as scoring against Brazil. The nurse just said oh! never heard of him. Ah well!


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jan 2015)

craigwend said:


> coming at # 7 ...
> 
> http://talksport.com/football/10-wo...ool-arsenal-scotland-and-more-14022781503?p=6



Criticising a Jorge Campos top is completely unacceptable. Though I'd expect nothing less from Talk Sport, whose opinions on football are about as valid as those held by my cats.


----------



## solitaire (13 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wish West Ham would go back to their iconic 1960's kit and dump the crap they wear now.
> 
> View attachment 76741


I totally agree with that 100% that was the first shirt I had.
I hate It when we have someone new at work and you ask them If their into football and they say "I used to be but they earn to much money now, so I don't really follow It anymore" WHAT??? WHAT??? WHAT???
I'm talking about the game of football, I'm not asking you If you think what a premier league player earns is a decent fair wage, what I said was "do you like football", now answer the bloody question! I don't want a debate about how It's just big business now etc etc


----------



## solitaire (13 Jan 2015)

Everton replay tonight 

Dear God 
Please can you let us beat Everton just once and If you could make it tonight that would be perfect
Thank you in advance


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Everton replay tonight
> 
> Dear God
> Please can you let us beat Everton just once and If you could make it tonight that would be perfect
> ...


Dear Lord, ignore his prayer and don't grant his request, he still won't go to church on Sunday so please let the Toffees maintain that jinx over the Hammers.


----------



## solitaire (13 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Dear Lord, ignore his prayer and don't grant his request, he still won't go to church on Sunday so please let the Toffees maintain that jinx over the Hammers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Dear Lord, ignore his prayer and don't grant his request, he still won't go to church on Sunday so please let the Toffees maintain that jinx over the Hammers.


Dear Lord, please take no notice of this guy. He is an atheist.


----------



## User169 (13 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes they aren't the most comfy of footy shirts but that's what they wore all those years ago. I have this one http://www.toffs.com/juventus-1960-1961-retro-football-shirt-6 alongside a couple of Accrington and Blackburn ones.The Juventus shirt is made of a hard cotton and no matter how much fabric conditioner you use it still feels like sackcloth. I wouldn't have liked to have worn one on a hot day in Turin!



As worn by the greatest British player..


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Dear Lord, please take no notice of this guy. He is an atheist.


Oh no he isn't, how can he be when he follows a football team that originates from a Methodist Sunday School? ........Long live Saint Domingo!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Oh no he isn't, how can he be when he follows a football team that originates from a Methodist Sunday School? ........Long live Saint Domingo!!


And he pulls the wings off flies.


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> And he pulls the wings off flies.


Oh no, it's one of those West Ham psychos thinking out loud about his sadistic fantasies....this is getting scary!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Criticising a Jorge Campos top is completely unacceptable. Though I'd expect nothing less from Talk Sport, whose opinions on football are about as valid as those held by my cats.



Talk Shoite is dire - we (CFC) always get a good pasting on there.

MOTD is dire too - unless you support LFC or MUFC you're on a hiding to nothing. Even Spuds don't fare too well despite Linekar being the (totally useless waste of money I'm a celebrity) link man.

A Chelsea vs Everton final would be fun - maybe we could beat the 25 second shocker (forgot which Toffee scored it now).


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Talk Shoite is dire - we (CFC) always get a good pasting on there.
> 
> MOTD is dire too - unless you support LFC or MUFC you're on a hiding to nothing. Even Spuds don't fare too well despite Linekar being the (totally useless waste of money I'm a celebrity) link man.
> 
> A Chelsea vs Everton final would be fun - maybe we could beat the 25 second shocker (forgot which Toffee scored it now).



I've only ever hear snippets when it's been on in someone else's car. It really is awful. And WTF is Darren Gough doing on there?

The way we cover football in this country is pretty tedious to be honest. I used to really like 606 on a Sunday evening, despite disagreeing with most of Alan Green's ideas about football he could at least have a measured conversation and control the calls. Now it's "Wrighty" with some lass and it's gone down the pan.

When Saturday Comes is the only worthwhile take on the game these days I reckon. The Observer's Sunday sport pages are pretty good too.


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Talk Shoite is dire - we (CFC) always get a good pasting on there.



It is indeed Eartha Kitt. Even if it was any good, the adverts completely ruin it anyway, there must be 10 minutes of adverts for every minute of talking shoite.



SpokeyDokey said:


> A Chelsea vs Everton final would be fun - maybe we could beat the 25 second shocker (forgot which Toffee scored it now).



It was Louis Saha who scored, someone behind me had sneaked a pint of ale into the seating area and when that goal went in they jumped up with it in their hand resulting in me getting soaked. I don't think I have ever been at a football match on such a hot day, it was about 30 degrees and to make matters worse, one of those stupid flame chutes was a few feet in front of us and every time it went off it was like getting scorched with a blow lamp.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> It is indeed Eartha Kitt. Even if it was any good, the adverts completely ruin it anyway, there must be 10 minutes of adverts for every minute of talking shoite.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Louis Saha who scored, someone behind me had sneaked a pint of ale into the seating area and when that goal went in they jumped up with it in their hand resulting in me getting soaked. I don't think I have ever been at a football match on such a hot day, it was about 30 degrees and to make matters worse, one of those stupid flame chutes was a few feet in front of us and every time it went off it was like getting scorched with a blow lamp.



Thanks for that - all I can remember is that we (my wife is CFC fan too) were absolutely mortified when it went in she said ' ***k me I've not even got my first mouthful of match wine down yet'. 

I see The Toffees are now in front!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

I'm listening to the West Ham v Everton match on the radio what a cracking match it sounds!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

West Sham are at home against Everton who are in their white away kit. So why are WH wearing a blue kit?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> As worn by the greatest British player..
> 
> View attachment 76782



Nice pic! Yes it was advertised as a John Charles Juventus shirt i couldn't had his name on the back in red letters but i settled for Juventus instead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> West Sham are at home against Everton who are in their white away kit. So why are WH wearing a blue kit?



So that us listening instead of watching can tell them apart!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

Penalties are looming.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice pic! Yes it was advertised as a John Charles Juventus shirt i couldn't had his name on the back in red letters but i settled for Juventus instead.


Here it is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-1960-juventus-football-shirt-/321639687883 It's been on sale for a month but no interest so far.


----------



## Truth (13 Jan 2015)

Hate penalties, even more so as Fulham equalised against Wolves with one in the 122nd minute and then beat us in the shoot out!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

Truth said:


> Hate penalties, even more so as Fulham equalised against Wolves with one in the 122nd minute and then beat us in the shoot out!




Yes that is bad luck!


----------



## Truth (13 Jan 2015)

RIP Sir Jack Hayward


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2015)

That was close! (Hammers/Toffees).


----------



## Piemaster (13 Jan 2015)

And the comedy shirt award goes to....
Cultural Leonesa


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

Piemaster said:


> And the comedy shirt award goes to....
> Cultural Leonesa



That looks like one of Notts County's many naff strips!


----------



## Roadhump (14 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Everton replay tonight
> 
> Dear God
> Please can you let us beat Everton just once and If you could make it tonight that would be perfect
> ...





Smokin Joe said:


> Dear Lord, please take no notice of this guy. He is an atheist.



Well fellas, after a fight to the death you broke your jinx. I'm gutted but thought we played okay despite McGeady shooting us in the foot (would never play for us again if I had my way, he's cack!!), but you also played well and it could have gone either way, great game. Good luck for the rest of the competition.


----------



## solitaire (14 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Well fellas, after a fight to the death you broke your jinx. I'm gutted but thought we played okay despite McGeady shooting us in the foot (would never play for us again if I had my way, he's cack!!), but you also played well and it could have gone either way, great game. Good luck for the rest of the competition.


Finally!
Took bloody pens but I'm just checking we just beat the "Toffs, and I didn't just dream It?
nope apparently we did win 
Always a good game against you boys and for once we came out on top but still can't beat you in 90 mins
we seem to have a certain steel about us this season which has been missing in the past.
could well end a decent season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jan 2015)

The lows of lower league football eh! We lose a player because we can't afford to pay him then he signs for the team we play on Saturday! http://www.tranmererovers.co.uk/news/article/lee-molyneux-joins-tranmere-2201146.aspx Stanley don't sell players they just lose 'em!


----------



## solitaire (14 Jan 2015)

It ain't right, some of the money from tv and top clubs needs to start filtering down cos otherwise in years to come their will only be 2 professional leagues in this country because teams like Accy will not be able to afford to continue
Bloody scandalous!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> It ain't right, some of the money from tv and top clubs needs to start filtering down cos otherwise in years to come their will only be 2 professional leagues in this country because teams like Accy will not be able to afford to continue
> Bloody scandalous!!



I always compare footy clubs finances to supermarkets and shops.The Mancs and Scousers are like Tesco and Asda, Blackburn are like Aldi, Burnley are like Lidel and Accy are like the corner shop with a few tins of outdated beans on the shelf!


----------



## solitaire (14 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I always compare footy clubs finances to supermarkets and shops.The Mancs and Scousers are like Tesco and Asda, Blackburn are like Aldi, Burnley are like Lidel and Accy are like the corner shop with a few tins of outdated beans on the shelf!


----------



## MarkF (14 Jan 2015)

Having watched Bradford dick Millwall 4-0 tonight, I'd like make 2 predictions. Holloway will soon be gone and they are going down.

It's bad enough being crap, but throwing in the towel after only 20 mins is not on, I felt sorry for the 600+ 'Wall fans who made the long trip tonight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Having watched Bradford dick Millwall 4-0 tonight, I'd like make 2 predictions. Holloway will soon be gone and they are going down.
> 
> It's bad enough being crap, but throwing in the towel after only 20 mins is not on, I felt sorry for the 600+ 'Wall fans who made the long trip tonight.



Was quite looking forward to playing Millwall next - will have to make do with Bradford now. 

Yeah - long trip home after a bad defeat.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> It ain't right, some of the money from tv and top clubs needs to start filtering down cos otherwise in years to come their will only be 2 professional leagues in this country because teams like Accy will not be able to afford to continue
> Bloody scandalous!!



I think you have a fair point.

Mind you, no matter how much money you throw at _any_ league it's just more swill in the trough for the swine.

As soon as money hits a club the bulk is snaffled up by ever greedier players, managers, agents etc.

Killing, Goose and golden egg, come to mind.


----------



## solitaire (15 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Having watched Bradford dick Millwall 4-0 tonight, I'd like make 2 predictions. Holloway will soon be gone and they are going down.
> 
> It's bad enough being crap, but throwing in the towel after only 20 mins is not on, I felt sorry for the 600+ 'Wall fans who made the long trip tonight.


----------



## Truth (15 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Having watched Bradford dick Millwall 4-0 tonight, I'd like make 2 predictions. Holloway will soon be gone and they are going down.
> 
> It's bad enough being crap, but throwing in the towel after only 20 mins is not on, I felt sorry for the 600+ 'Wall fans who made the long trip tonight.



The Old Bill will be ecstatic about this result! I don't think they were keen on Chelsea v Millwall


----------



## Roadhump (16 Jan 2015)

Anyone fancy a game of footy?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50GWDqnoAYE


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Anyone fancy a game of footy?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50GWDqnoAYE




There's an outfit which does corporate events with a version of this. You're strapped into place in a harness which restricts your mobility a fair amount. Not easy!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2015)

User said:


> It does presumably require a fair bit of communication and teamwork to succeed at it, making it a legitimate corporate event thing, as well as being a bit of a laugh.



Done properly, I reckon so. In the hands of some drunken Geordies on a thinly disguised jolly to Norwich, not as much.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> There's an outfit which does corporate events with a version of this. You're strapped into place in a harness which restricts your mobility a fair amount. Not easy!


Must find out about that, sounds like a good part of a weekend with mates or suchlike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jan 2015)

Christ - could've been 8 up instead of 4!

Chelsea - some absolutely sublime play at times.

Swansea - utter cack today, was expecting more from them tbh.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jan 2015)

How on Earth was that Spuds goal offside?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Must find out about that, sounds like a good part of a weekend with mates or suchlike.



This isn't the same one we had, but similar:

http://www.xtremevortex.co.uk/inflatables/human-table-football/


----------



## MarkF (18 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How on Earth was that Spuds goal offside?



Don't know, but I am glad it was, that bloke has a really smug face.


----------



## MarkF (18 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Christ - could've been 8 up instead of 4!
> 
> Chelsea - some absolutely sublime play at times.
> 
> Swansea - utter cack today, was expecting more from them tbh.



Looking foward to our trip to the Bridge next week, hope Chelsea find some way to offer us a few more tickets, all 6000 went in hours with a lot of tantrums due to the Bradford's piss poor way of handling the sales. If we go away with a 4 goal loss then I'll be happy


----------



## Roadhump (18 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How on Earth was that Spuds goal offside?


Embarrassing for the officials, miles inside their own half when the move started.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jan 2015)

3-0 

Coming on top of the cup replay against Everton that rounds off a good week, ends the mini slump and consolidates a top half position. There's always the danger of the season of two halves, a good start then it all goes tits up from January on because key players are tired or injured.


----------



## craigwend (18 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> 3-0
> 
> Coming on top of the cup replay against Everton that rounds off a good week, ends the mini slump and consolidates a top half position. There's always the danger of the season of two halves, a good start then it all goes tits up from January on because key players are tired or injured.



3-0 

I'd quite like a season of two halves after our 'first half' ....
(& don't talk about injuries)


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jan 2015)

craigwend said:


> 3-0
> 
> I'd quite like a season of two halves after our 'first half' ....
> (& don't talk about injuries)


Bad luck.

Without being patronising, if you haven't got the money the Premiership is a friggin' miserable hell hole to be in. Promotion from the Championship is a bit of a poisoned chalice for most clubs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jan 2015)

Well done The Gooners! Not often they do us a favour!

Santi Cazorla was blistering today.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done The Gooners! Not often they do us a favour!
> 
> Santi Cazorla was blistering today.


When is the last time Arsenal have beaten a top four side? And away, too...


----------



## craigwend (18 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bad luck.
> 
> Without being patronising, if you haven't got the money the Premiership is a friggin' miserable hell hole to be in. Promotion from the Championship is a bit of a poisoned chalice for most clubs.



Spent about £40m in the summer - our problem is the current injury list ...

http://www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/epl_injury_table.php

= 9
A Bruce Thigh Muscle Strain 21st Feb 15 
J Chester Dislocated Shoulder no return date 
R Brady Illness 24th Jan 15 
A Hernandez Groin Strain 10th Feb 15 
N Jelavic Knee Injury 10th Feb 15 
L Rosenior Hamstring Injury Apr 15 
A Robertson Ankle/Foot Injury 15th Feb 15 
M Diame Knee Injury no return date 
R Snodgrass Knee Injury May 15


----------



## Piemaster (18 Jan 2015)

Doesn't look good does it. Squad looking more than a little thin at the moment.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> When is the last time Arsenal have beaten a top four side? And away, too...



Can't remember that far back.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2015)

If you take the media view of the 'traditional top four' being Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool and Arsenal, then their last victory was a couple of seasons ago: a two goal victory at Anfield, though Liverpool went on to finish 7th that season.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> If you take the media view of the 'traditional top four' being Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool and Arsenal, then their last victory was a couple of seasons ago: a two goal victory at Anfield, though Liverpool went on to finish 7th that season.



Interesting thought - what's the 'modern' top 4.

CFC + MCFC + Arsenal + ????


----------



## Chromatic (19 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How on Earth was that Spuds goal offside?



Perhaps the officials attended the opposite of the Ray Tinkler School of Refereeing


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Interesting thought - what's the 'modern' top 4.
> 
> CFC + MCFC + Arsenal + ????



While Chelsea and Man City are still being bankrolled they've got to be there, and Arsenal's financial prudence (along with Wenger's intelligence) has kept them there for many seasons so those three make sense.

Fourth spot is a fight between Man Utd, Spurs and Liverpool these days. West Ham and Southampton have shaken things up a bit this season, but I can't see their efforts being sustained.


----------



## Roadhump (19 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Fourth spot is a fight between Man Utd, Spurs and Liverpool these days. West Ham and Southampton have shaken things up a bit this season, but I can't see their efforts being sustained.



That would be the safe bet, but Southampton continue to surprise everyone. After being plundered, especially by Liverpool, at the end of last season most people expected them to struggle this season, but Koeman has worked wonders with them. If it isn't going to be my team spoiling the party then it would be great to see someone like Southampton (or West Ham) gatecrash the top 4. Unfortunately, money is everything now and even if Southampton do make it this season it won't be long before another (mega money) club lure Koeman away, leaving them needing to repeat the brilliance of their last 2 managerial appointments yet again and at the same time helping to perpetuate the dominance of the media darlings.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> That would be the safe bet, but Southampton continue to surprise everyone. After being plundered, especially by Liverpool, at the end of last season most people expected them to struggle this season, but Koeman has worked wonders with them. If it isn't going to be my team spoiling the party then it would be great to see someone like Southampton (or West Ham) gatecrash the top 4. Unfortunately, money is everything now and even if Southampton do make it this season it won't be long before another (mega money) club lure Koeman away, leaving them needing to repeat the brilliance of their last 2 managerial appointments yet again and at the same time helping to perpetuate the dominance of the media darlings.



Agreed. I expected Southampton to be pretty much relegated by now. Koeman is a genius and I hope he stays.


----------



## Piemaster (19 Jan 2015)

When it comes to bankrolls LVG seems to be doing his best to buy Man utd. back into the 'top 4'. How much more is he going to spend in this transfer window?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2015)

Piemaster said:


> When it comes to bankrolls LVG seems to be doing his best to buy Man utd. back into the 'top 4'. How much more is he going to spend in this transfer window?



He's not doing a very good job of it. Worst start to a Man Utd season since the 80s, level on points with Moyes after the same number of games, despite having spent a bushel of money on players who haven't done very well. Compared to the battering Moyes took at the hands of the media, Van Gaal gets a remarkably easy time of things.


----------



## User482 (19 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> 3-0
> 
> Coming on top of the cup replay against Everton that rounds off a good week, ends the mini slump and consolidates a top half position. There's always the danger of the season of two halves, a good start then it all goes tits up from January on because key players are tired or injured.



The first half was like watching us last season... thankfully we got better and thankfully Hull can't shoot straight.

I tried and failed to get a ticket for Bristol City on Sunday.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> He's not doing a very good job of it. Worst start to a Man Utd season since the 80s, level on points with Moyes after the same number of games, despite having spent a bushel of money on players who haven't done very well. Compared to the battering Moyes took at the hands of the media, Van Gaal gets a remarkably easy time of things.


Surely that's because Moyes plateau'd at 'Just Not Good Enough' whereas VG started off catastrophic but has since improved dramatically. I'd be quite surprised if they didn't end the season as one of The Four - something I never felt while Moyes was in charge.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> Surely that's because Moyes plateau'd at 'Just Not Good Enough' whereas VG started off catastrophic but has since improved dramatically. I'd be quite surprised if they didn't end the season as one of The Four - something I never felt while Moyes was in charge.



It's difficult to compare the two to be honest. Would Moyes' side have improved had he been financially backed the way Van Gaal has? Does Van Gaal have the pressure of following one of the greatest managers of all time?


----------



## Roadhump (19 Jan 2015)

Just about to leave the house, meet the lads in the pub for a couple of pre-match pints and then off to Goodison for what is likely to be a cold, dour exercise in getting past a Tony Pulis inspired omnibus. These games sometimes surprise us though so here's hoping - unless the surprise is the Baggies turning on the style....COYB!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2015)

What a cracking match!

1-1 but LFC played better than us. 

Pressed us very hard and stopped us playing possession football - every credit to them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2015)

I like football again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like football again.


Bye bye Bournemouth. But Cellino's only off limits until April, isn't he?


----------



## MarkF (20 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What a cracking match!
> 1-1 but LFC played better than us. Pressed us very hard and stopped us playing possession football - every credit to them.



Chelsea are probably saving themselves for Bratfud (Who will dick 'em 0-4).


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like football again.


 
Name the only Championship side who has done the double over Bournemouth this season ??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Chelsea are probably saving themselves for Bratfud (Who will dick 'em 0-4).



@MarkF

That'll be the one!

As soon as we see Mikel in the starting line-up we know that a draw will do for Jose. Despite any protestations by him to the contrary.

Can't imagine him starting on Saturday though!

Hopefully a good match beckons - always nice to know that 99.9% of the footballing world will want the 'big' team to lose.


----------



## MarkF (21 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @MarkF
> 
> That'll be the one!
> 
> ...



A competitive match for a decent period will satisfy us all, I think. Bradford's only hope is Hanson, Chelsea's defenders won't be able to handle him in the air (Nobody can), but Bradford's problem will be having the ball for long enough and in an area where they can deliver service to him.

At least the ground will be bouncing, or at least a corner of it will be.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Jan 2015)

Just back from the Amex stadium tonight where The Glorious Seagulls inflicted embarrassment on the tractor boys of Ipswich 
3-2 on a less than tropical evening!


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2015)

I like Brighton, the place, the team and the stadium where a particularly neat touch is that they get in local beers from where away sides are visiting.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I like Brighton, the place, the team and the stadium where a particularly neat touch is that they get in local beers from where away sides are visiting.




Brighton FC are making a big effort to welcome away fans to the stadium as where before, they and other clubs just saw them as a nuisance. At the Amex they also change the lighting in the away end to reflect the colours of the visiting team


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Brighton FC are making a big effort to welcome away fans to the stadium as where before, they and other clubs just saw them as a nuisance. At the Amex they also change the lighting in the away end to reflect the colours of the visiting team



I'd forgotten about the lighting - also a very nice touch. I've been to a couple of games at Amex visiting friends and family down there, always a good match day experience and usually a decent match.


----------



## Piemaster (22 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Brighton FC are making a big effort to welcome away fans to the stadium as where before, they and other clubs just saw them as a nuisance. At the Amex they also change the lighting in the away end to reflect the colours of the visiting team


Nice idea.
Ibrox bathed in green / Celtic Park in blue?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

Just spotted that Adrian Chiles has been dumped by ITV - good. He's a nobber.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted that Adrian Chiles has been dumped by ITV - good. He's a nobber.


Good news. There are very few people whose faces make me want to hit them. And he's the only one who looks like someone's already just smashed his face in. Unfortunately, he's one of those whack-a-mole kind of eyesores - he'll pop up somewhere else soon enough.

(Prediction night for Pick the Scorers....)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> (Prediction night for Pick the Scorers....)



Do I have time for another few beers or do you need me to do it now in a semi-sober state?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

Hamilton v ICT game tomorrow - guess how much to get in? Go on. Guess.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Do I have time for another few beers or do you need me to do it now in a semi-sober state?


No rush - any time before kick off. Twas just a reminder.

A fiver? And another £10 on pies to keep warm.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A fiver? And another £10 on pies to keep warm.



Lower - considerably


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2015)

£1.99 but £20 on tea and pies?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

You'll never get it - 10p

I have no idea how much the pies or tea costs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> You'll never get it - 10p
> 
> I have no idea how much the pies or tea costs


Wouldn't it be cheaper just to let you in for free instead of getting people to fiddle around with small change? Astonishing price, mind.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper just to let you in for free instead of getting people to fiddle around with small change? Astonishing price, mind.



I'm only reporting it and not connected with the logistics


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2015)

Well done Cambridge United!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

And Clyde v Arbroath is also "pay what you can" at £1 minimum


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done Cambridge United!



If it had been Scottish football (e.g. Celtic v. Montrose) then there would have been calls of "shíte standards"


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> If it had been Scottish football (e.g. Celtic v. Montrose) then there would have been calls of "shíte standards"



Admiral Nelson put in some shift tonight, I'd love him back at FRP. 

It's weird to see former Killie players lining up against the likes of Man Utd and Barcelona.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jan 2015)

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss...

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/jan/23/louis-van-gaal-manchester-united-cambridge


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done Cambridge United!



cambridge players didn't swop shirts as they have to buy their own at £40 a pop..sums it up nicely.
great game.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Meet the new boss, same as the old boss...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/jan/23/louis-van-gaal-manchester-united-cambridge



Van Gaal is a fecking joke of a manager. He's been given a bag of money to improve the crumbling side that Moyes inherited yet he's done nowt with it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> cambridge players didn't swop shirts as they have to buy their own at £40 a pop..sums it up nicely.
> great game.



Was a strange one really - you think someone might've wanted an eg Falcao shirt for 40 notes. 

Whilst they are not highly paid in L2 they must be on average £50k pa these days. Not sure £40 would've broken the bank.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Van Gaal is a fecking joke of a manager. He's been given a bag of money to improve the crumbling side that Moyes inherited yet he's done nowt with it.



He's dreadful at the mo' - you'd be hard pressed to work out where £150m has gone.

At least he put 4 at the back for Cambridge - was wondering whether he might've though his 'usual' 3 was OTT and he was going to try a revolutionary 2-4-4.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2015)

It's looking like giant killer Saturday!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

As much as I hate getting beat....

Well done Bradford - you humbled us.

It's what makes the FA Cup so great!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's looking like giant killer Saturday!



Ain't it just!

Three big teams felled!


----------



## Roadhump (24 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ain't it just!
> 
> Three big teams felled!


Take it you mean Chelsea, Spurs and City, but don't forget Southampton have gone as well. Of the teams doing well in the PL there is only Man Utd, Arsenal, Liverpool and West Ham left. They must all be made up with results so far and must fancy their chances, it would be bizarre if they all went as well, although would make it very interesting.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Take it you mean Chelsea, Spurs and City, but don't forget Southampton have gone as well. Of the teams doing well in the PL there is only Man Utd, Arsenal, Liverpool and West Ham left. They must all be made up with results so far and must fancy their chances, it would be bizarre if they all went as well, although would make it very interesting.



Yes - I know S'Hampton are out but the two giant kills are Us and MCFC and Spuds is a big kill with S'hampton trailing in my book as far as newspaper headlines go.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2015)

Should make MOTD worth watching tonight - although I predict much criticism of the "big teams" rather than celebrating the wee teams, although this may depend on who the pundits are.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Should make MOTD worth watching tonight - although I predict much criticism of the "big teams" rather than celebrating the wee teams, although this may depend on who the pundits are.



Yup - we'll tune in for some (well deserved) mud slinging.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

Christ - can you imagine the sentimental we've got history gushathon The Scousers will wallow in if 'Our Stevie' lifts the cup on his birthday? (Where's the vomit icon when you need it most?)

Maybe I'll bugger off to Center Parks or somewhere equally off the beaten track for the weekend and give it all a miss.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2015)

Man Utd will be thinking that they got off lightly last night.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2015)

Morton v Dunfermline on BBC Alba now - the day just gets better: home alone, beer fridge fully stocked, curry ordered and live fitba


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Morton v Dunfermline on BBC Alba now - the day just gets better: home alone, beer fridge fully stocked, curry ordered and live fitba



Your living the dream! Have a good 90 minutes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

Things that don't get reported by the wider media...

...Jose has been into the Bradford dressing room and congratulated every player (as is right) but...it's only tantrums and 'iffy' remarks that ever get air time.


----------



## Piemaster (24 Jan 2015)

As per previous posts in the thread...for some fans this weekend will be the one that shines brightly in memories whilst shivering on the terraces of Valley Parade in seasons past and future. Well done to them.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jan 2015)

Everybody enjoyed today's result.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Everybody enjoyed today's result.



@MarkF 

Not everybody!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Everybody enjoyed today's result.



Just brilliant. Loved watching the highlights. This is what fitba is all about.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2015)

Dennis Wise WTF


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Jan 2015)

Just watched MoTD, amazing. Can't recall a day like it, ever. Well done all the minnows - especially, obviously, Bradford. To come back from two down. Really, amazing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Should make MOTD worth watching tonight - although I predict much criticism of the "big teams" rather than celebrating the wee teams, although this may depend on who the pundits are.



Despite the best efforts of the BBC in trying to get Gabby Logan to concentrate on the negative aspects the pundits did well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2015)

F*ck me, there's an awful lot of miserable managers in the lower divisions. Lighten up you nobbers!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2015)

Man City spent the week in a "warm weather training camp" in Dubai before their defeat to Middlesbrough. Their holiday didn't work then! Bradford's win must be the shock of the round. Did Chelsea field their reserves?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jan 2015)

Quietly chuffed at my team's performance in ending Hearts unbeaten run.


----------



## solitaire (25 Jan 2015)

Bristol City away today and after yesterday's goings om with losing Chelsea, Man City, Spurs, Saint's, and Swansea,
I have to admit to being a tad nervous about this one.
COYI!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Man City spent the week in a "warm weather training camp" in Dubai before their defeat to Middlesbrough. Their holiday didn't work then! Bradford's win must be the shock of the round. *Did Chelsea field their reserves?*



@Accy cyclist

Our first team would've have included Courtois, Ivanovic, Terry, Matic, Fabregas, Hazard, Willian, (probably) and Costa from the off. None started.

Of these eight, two (Fabregas & Willian) came on at 70 mins and Hazard came on at 76 mins.

We started with two very inexperienced 'kids' in defence (Christensen & Zouma) - both of whom have promise esp' Zouma imo. This was again imo Jose's fatal flaw - our defence was absolutely shocking. To let in four at the Bridge is just ludicrous.

To answer your question then technically it's a no. It was far from our 'A' team more like B and a bit.

What went wrong for Chelsea?

Jose got it catastrophically wrong at the back.

He used the sub's too late and then played a very high line to win the match leaving an unusual, for Chelsea, amount of space at the back and Bradford City took advantage of this.

In all honesty I am glad Bradford beat us in lieu of eg City etc - that would've been more painful.

I hope Jose got a kick up the butt on this one.

And whilst our best eleven is astonishingly strong it exposes our small squad ethos (which Jose loves) - our second string players are a gulf away from our first. But, to be fair to them they don't get much playing time as Jose's rotation policy is all or nothing and it failed him yesterday.

To be fair to Jose, and apart from the two poor choice defenders. the selected team should've have beaten Bradford.


----------



## Roadhump (25 Jan 2015)

To be fair and in no way dissing Bradford who were ace on the day, even Chelsea's second string should have the quality to beat a League 1 side. However, it isn't as straightforward as that imo, a lot of PL sides come a cropper against lower league opposition when they put out a side that on paper should cope comfortably. I think it is the fact regardless of ability, the players are thrown in for a big game without having had time to gel as a team, and having no opportunity to get a rhythm or momentum going. Managers may counter that by saying they train together but it can't be the same. One of the things that infuriates me about Roberto Martinez this season is his unpredictable and ever changing team selection, as far as I'm concerned put out your strongest 11 for every game and if you get injuries deal with it. As Robbie Fowler said on MOTD last night, why can't players play 2 games a week? Mollycoddled prima donnas the lot of them!!


----------



## MarkF (25 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Of these eight, two (Fabregas & Willian) came on at 70 mins and Hazard came on at 76 mins.



And we scored two more after. There are no excuses.  The thing that makes it so remarkable is that it was not a lucky win, Bradford City were better than Chelsea.

The Chelsea fans were given a lesson too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> And we scored two more after. There are no excuses.  The thing that makes it so remarkable is that it was not a lucky win, Bradford City were better than Chelsea.
> 
> The Chelsea fans were given a lesson too.




@MarkF

Yes, you did score two after the sub's and good for Bradford. But we did too little from the start and then when the sub's came on, as I have already posted, we went for the win and left a ludicrous amount of space for you to attack compounded by a totally sub-par defence.

In reality it was a great day for the FA Cup and a fantastic day for Bradford.

Not sour grapes as we were well and truly done over but I think with our best eleven starting it would've been a different story. With Ivanovic & Terry in the centre with Matic in front it would've been a very different story.

No idea why Jose did not start strong and then taper down towards the back end.

Epic fail!

NB: a large portion of CFC fans paid tribute to Bradford at the end which was a really nice touch too!


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Bristol City away today and after yesterday's goings om with losing Chelsea, Man City, Spurs, Saint's, and Swansea,
> I have to admit to being a tad nervous about this one.
> COYI!


Yesterday's results could run in our favour. Any complacency among the players will have been well knocked out of them and a certain amount of pressure now shifts to Bristol City, their fans will have much higher expectations than normal.


----------



## MarkF (25 Jan 2015)

Forgot to mention, we used our (ex Hibbee) reserve keeper like we always do in the cups.............


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Forgot to mention, we used our (ex Hibbee) reserve keeper like we always do in the cups.............



@MarkF 

Oh - do stop going on! 

Notice the anti-Chelsea media are not reporting the CFC donation to the Bradford Burns Unit that we made yesterday!

Focusing instead on an apparent snubbed handshake. Despite Bradford praising JM for his actions in the Bradford dressing room post match.

***

Watching the footy on the box at the mo' with Saint Linekar & Co:

Chelsea drubbing shown plus punditry mauling.

City hiding shown and no punditry mauling, in fact no punditry whatsoever.

Spuds beating rated no mention at all (nor did Southampton to be fair)


----------



## MarkF (25 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @MarkF
> 
> Oh - do stop going on!



You started it, what, with your £12.5m "youngsters"!  Chelsea were outplayed by a L1 team who set about them and never once went, voluntarily, backwards.



SpokeyDokey said:


> Notice the anti-Chelsea media are not reporting the CFC donation to the Bradford Burns Unit that we made yesterday!



What donation from Chelsea? The £25k was from the Premier League AFAIK. Anyway a donation from an extremely rich club, 30 years on, long after most smaller clubs have made donations and gestures, though appreciated, is nowt to crow about.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2015)

Well that's one banana skin out of the way


----------



## MarkF (25 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well that's one banana skin out of the way



God, that was boring, my lad fell asleep after 70 minutes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE="MarkF, post: 3496912, member: 476"*]You started it, what, with your £12.5m "youngsters"! * Chelsea were outplayed by a L1 team who set about them and never once went, voluntarily, backwards.



What donation from Chelsea? The £25k was from the Premier League AFAIK. Anyway a donation from an extremely rich club, 30 years on, long after most smaller clubs have made donations and gestures, though appreciated, is nowt to crow about.[/QUOTE]

*Fair do's! *

Apparently we did the same re the donation. Yup it's not big bucks for a big club but it's a nice touch all the same and they didn't have to.

In no way a toot at you but I just get fed up with all the negative crap the media posts about football - same as most non-football stories. They just focus on tittle-tattle and rarely comment on the good things that clubs (at whatever level) do.


----------



## solitaire (25 Jan 2015)

COYI!


----------



## MarkF (25 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Fair do's! *
> 
> Apparently we did the same re the donation. Yup it's not big bucks for a big club but it's a nice touch all the same and they didn't have to.
> 
> In no way a toot at you but I just get fed up with all the negative crap the media posts about football - same as most non-football stories. They just focus on tittle-tattle and rarely comment on the good things that clubs (at whatever level) do.



You were to bite, wanted to milk this all week. 

Locally, Chelsea have come out of it smelling like roses, superb organisation inside and outside the ground, very friendly (if mute) fans and nice words from JM.


----------



## solitaire (25 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> You were to bite, wanted to milk this all week.
> 
> Locally, Chelsea have come out of it smelling like roses, superb organisation inside and outside the ground, very friendly (if mute) fans and nice words from JM.


And out of the FA Cup!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> You were to bite, wanted to milk this all week.
> 
> Locally, Chelsea have come out of it smelling like roses, superb organisation inside and outside the ground, very friendly (if mute) fans and nice words from JM.



@MarkF 

We honestly hope you get 'The We've Got History And Sentimentality All Wrapped Up' club in the final and give them a thorough spanking.

5-2 to you please - will make us feel a bit better about yesterday.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> You were to bite, wanted to milk this all week.
> Locally, Chelsea have come out of it smelling like roses, superb organisation inside and outside the ground, very friendly (if mute) fans and nice words from JM.



It was a rather fantastic day on all counts wasn't it, but not sure of the 'superb organisation outside the ground' with the OTT security checks, frisking everyone going into away end? but it didn't spoil the day 
Where were you sat? I was upper tier row 2 143 which was rather pleasant


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @MarkF
> 
> Spuds beating rated no mention at all (nor did Southampton to be fair)



Have to say this has been getting on my mammary glands, I really do not think Palace beating Southampton is a giant killing, although it was sublime goal from Chamakh. https://vine.co/v/OTuEd2izuPE

He has had such a wasted career at Arsenal, he has done everything asked of him by 3 managers at Palace. Hard working and skilful and pretty good at holding up play and connecting the front line.


----------



## MarkF (26 Jan 2015)

Sunderland or Fulham at home, a good draw because we'll dick either of them at Valley Parade.


----------



## solitaire (26 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Sunderland or Fulham at home, a good draw because we'll dick either of them at Valley Parade.


West Brom away could be worse


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> West Brom away could be worse


Could be.

I must admit I regard the early cup rounds as a bit of a nuisance, getting in the way of your league programme. But once you get as far as the fifth round it takes on a whole new meaning as you can see a chance of some real glory.

Downside being, of course , that should you go out the disappointment is crushing, whereas in rounds three or four you just shrug your shoulders and go, "Ah well.."


----------



## solitaire (26 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Could be.
> 
> I must admit I regard the early cup rounds as a bit of a nuisance, getting in the way of your league programme. But once you get as far as the fifth round it takes on a whole new meaning as you can see a chance of some real glory.
> 
> Downside being, of course , that should you go out the disappointment is crushing, whereas in rounds three or four you just shrug your shoulders and go, "Ah well.."


We got a pretty good record against the baggies and like you say, when you get this far it starts getting a bit twitchy!


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jan 2015)

If you just gave a quick glance at the draw you could be forgiven for thinking you were looking at a round of the Johnstone's Paint Trophy.


----------



## solitaire (26 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you just gave a quick glance at the draw you could be forgiven for thinking you were looking at a round of the Johnstone's Paint Trophy.


Or the early rounds of the league cup


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Sunderland or Fulham at home, a good draw because we'll dick either of them at Valley Parade.



@MarkF 

Bugger! Chelsea vs Fulham would've been good. 

Anyway good luck to you lads whoever you get.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you just gave a quick glance at the draw you could be forgiven for thinking you were looking at a round of the Johnstone's Paint Trophy.





Smokin Joe said:


> Could be.
> 
> I must admit I regard the early cup rounds as a bit of a nuisance, getting in the way of your league programme. But once you get as far as the fifth round it takes on a whole new meaning as you can see a chance of some real glory.
> 
> Downside being, of course , that should you go out the disappointment is crushing, whereas in rounds three *or four you just shrug your shoulders and go, "Ah well.."*



Err - not really!


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jan 2015)

Rochdale are on teh telly!

Up the Dale!


----------



## solitaire (26 Jan 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Rochdale are on teh telly!
> 
> Up the Dale!


Losing


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jan 2015)

2 - 0 and Stoke getting the better of the play now.


----------



## solitaire (26 Jan 2015)

Stephenite said:


> 2 - 0 and Stoke getting the better of the play now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2015)

Can't see Rochdale coming back from 3 down.


----------



## solitaire (26 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can't see Rochdale coming back from 3 down.


----------



## solitaire (27 Jan 2015)

Big game tonight for certain members of the forum


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jan 2015)

Samuel Eto'o here, doing his best Grace Jones impression


----------



## Inertia (28 Jan 2015)

Luis Figo becomes the latest to stand for FIFA president aganst Sepp Blatter. Do any of them have a chance?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31019910


----------



## User482 (28 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> God, that was boring, my lad fell asleep after 70 minutes.


 
My daughter started projectile vomiting, 5 minutes into the match. Perhaps she had a premonition!


----------



## solitaire (28 Jan 2015)

Inertia said:


> Luis Figo becomes the latest to stand for FIFA president aganst Sepp Blatter. Do any of them have a chance?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31019910


I think this time round someone might just have a chance of toppling him..................Long overdue!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2015)

Inertia said:


> Luis Figo becomes the latest to stand for FIFA president aganst Sepp Blatter. Do any of them have a chance?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31019910



Not sure - but can't be any worse than that old fool.


----------



## solitaire (28 Jan 2015)

C


SpokeyDokey said:


> Not sure - but can't be any worse than that old fool.


Cracking game last night Spokey................Congrats!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> C
> 
> Cracking game last night Spokey................Congrats!



@solitaire

Thanks - hopefully Spuds in the final.

Yup - both legs were brilliant. Totally absorbing end to end physical football.

Costa getting all the flack, maybe should've gone (not 100% sure) for the incident on Can who recovered remarkably quickly from a 'stamp' on the shin from a hefty guy like Costa.

Referee was dreadful - one stonewall penalty missed, probably a second and one definite red (double yellow) and one probable red (double yellow) for Liverpool players Lucas & Henderson.

***

Re Costa - despite what the press are saying he and Skrtle who were 'at each other' all match, gave each other a 'hug' with each sporting a wide grin at the end of the match.

*loody media esp' that twonk Redknapp!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2015)

Spuds it is then!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2015)

CONSPIRACY - I tell ya. 

The man was hung before he was tried.


----------



## solitaire (30 Jan 2015)

Darren Fletcher to The Irons?..........would be happy with that, good consistant experienced player

Costa banned so blues go out and buy someone (Cuadrado) for £23,000,000 wish we could do that!.............................. how the other half live.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Darren Fletcher to The Irons?..........would be happy with that, good consistant experienced player
> 
> Costa banned so blues go out and buy someone (Cuadrado) for £23,000,000 wish we could do that!.............................. how the other half live.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Darren Fletcher to The Irons?..........would be happy with that, good consistant experienced player
> 
> Costa banned so blues go out and buy someone (Cuadrado) for £23,000,000 wish we could do that!.............................. how the other half live.


Cuadrado wasn't bought because of Costa's ban. It's been in the pipeline for months.


----------



## solitaire (30 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Cuadrado wasn't bought because of Costa's ban. It's been in the pipeline for months.


Err! my tongue was well and truly in my cheek at the time of posting!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Err! my tongue was well and truly in my cheek at the time of posting!



We're also in for another Costa - Douglas

Double Stamps anyone?


----------



## solitaire (30 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We're also in for another Costa - Douglas
> 
> Double Stamps anyone?


West Ham going for Costa too........................................................Costa coffee.........................only one we could afford!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2015)

Just bumping this Very Important Thread as it had slid to Page 3 and I don't want it banned.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2015)

Is this the first time that two Geordie managers have gone up against each other? I'm pretty sure it is in the Premier League era.


----------



## MarkF (31 Jan 2015)

solitaire said:


> Darren Fletcher to The Irons?..........would be happy with that, good consistant experienced player



Darren Fletcher, THE Darren Fletcher of Manchester United? Wowee, not a fan in the world couldn't fail to be giddy with excitement at the prospect of watching Darren in their clubs colours. I tell you, if that lad had have joined Bradford (we can all dream) then we'd shifted another 14 ST's, no problem.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2015)

Hand of God 2!

And Elmohamady not only celebrates but berates the Ref' for disallowing the 'goal'.

Unreal - what a plank.


----------



## MarkF (31 Jan 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hand of God 2!
> 
> And Elmohamady not only celebrates but berates the Ref' for disallowing the 'goal'.
> 
> Unreal - what a plank.



 What was he on about? Cracking second goal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

Oh look, despite the BBCs best efforts to disguise this, there is another game being played in the semi-finals of the League Cup this weekend


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Oh look, despite the BBCs best efforts to disguise this, there is another game being played in the semi-finals of the League Cup this weekend



The last couple days on 5Live have consisted of 95% Old Firm bollix when they mention fitba. Makes me ludicrously annoyed.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> Darren Fletcher, THE Darren Fletcher of Manchester United? Wowee, not a fan in the world couldn't fail to be giddy with excitement at the prospect of watching Darren in their clubs colours. I tell you, if that lad had have joined Bradford (we can all dream) then we'd shifted another 14 ST's, no problem.



Bias aside, that's a wee bit harsh. Before his illness Fletcher was brilliant, an unsung hero sort of player.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2015)

MarkF said:


> What was he on about? Cracking second goal.



2nd was a belter and 3rd not too shabby either.


----------



## green1 (31 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Oh look, despite the BBCs best efforts to disguise this, there is another game being played in the semi-finals of the League Cup this weekend


I thought this was a football thread, not hoofball.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2015)

green1 said:


> I thought this was a football thread, not hoofball.



So you're not familiar with Aberdeen or Dundee United's approach to the game?


----------



## green1 (31 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> So you're not familiar with Aberdeen or Dundee United's approach to the game?


I lived less than half a mile from Pittodrie until last year. I haven't been for 4 or 5 years as I decided I could watch better football down the park on a Sunday morning and not be charged for the privilege.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2015)

green1 said:


> I lived less than half a mile from Pittodrie until last year. I haven't been for 4 or 5 years as I decided I could watch better football down the park on a Sunday morning and not be charged for the privilege.



So that's a no. Thanks for your insight caller


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Bias aside, that's a wee bit harsh. Before his illness Fletcher was brilliant, an unsung hero sort of player.


I'll second that. For a while, he looked to be the main driving force in Utd's game. A big hearted player, I'd say.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2015)

Christ almighty our Bench looks pitiful compared to City's.

Hope we don't need to use it much.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jan 2015)

What a pathetic display i saw today! Accy Stanley were beaten 5-1 at home to Northampton with them scoring three of their goals after they went down to ten men! The loanee goalkeeper from Arsenal was at fault for 4 of the goals with the last two happening after complete cockups with him and our fullbacks. Twenty quid to watch that crap and there was me before the game wondering whether to go for a ride as it was a reasonable day out there. Instead i made the mistake of freezing my gonads off watching that shite!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> What a pathetic display i saw today! Accy Stanley were beaten 5-1 at home to Northampton with them scoring three of their goals after they went down to ten men! The loanee goalkeeper from Arsenal was at fault for 4 of the goals with the last two happening after complete cockups with him and our fullbacks. Twenty quid to watch that crap and there was me before the game wondering whether to go for a ride as it was a reasonable day out there. Instead i made the mistake of freezing my gonads off watching that shite!



Ouch - painful day by the sounds of it.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll second that. For a while, he looked to be the main driving force in Utd's game. A big hearted player, I'd say.



Motion carries.


----------



## MarkF (1 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Motion carries.



Oh well, it's a dud deal now, probably a snag over image rights on worldwide shirt sales................

Crap day, what's going on?

Yeovil (24th) 1 - 0 Bradford City
Chelsea 2 - 4 Bradford City
Bradford City 1 - 1 Colchester (23rd)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

The Football League Show is shite.

Get rid of the presenters and the twat that they send out to visit the grounds.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> The Football League Show is shite.
> 
> Get rid of the presenters and the twat that they send out to visit the grounds.



Sticking it in the BBC basement tells you all you need to know about it.

The Ground Twat is supremely irritating.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Feb 2015)

Anyone else left open-mouthed at the most inane commentator's comment ever (and God knows but the competition is strong), on last night's MoTD? In the lead up to the Chelsea Man C game: "Well, you could call this the battle of the titans, but given how much has been spent on both these teams, you could hardly call it the battle of the tight ones." And I thought, yeGods, to have actually thought that up, and decided to keep safe, and trot it out at an appropriate juncture...I mean....Geddit?! Eh? Eh? D'you see what I did there? Yes. Now run along and play in the traffic won't you, there's a good chap. Give me strength...Some of my license fee goes to keeping these idiots in idiot pills.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

I'm wondering at what point the SFA are going to give Ally McCoist a phonecall to get him to sort out the Hampden pitch with his newly-acquired gardening skills.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> Anyone else left open-mouthed at the most inane commentator's comment ever (and God knows but the competition is strong), on last night's MoTD? In the lead up to the Chelsea Man C game: "Well, you could call this the battle of the titans, but given how much has been spent on both these teams, you could hardly call it the battle of the tight ones." And I thought, yeGods, to have actually thought that up, and decided to keep safe, and trot it out at an appropriate juncture...I mean....Geddit?! Eh? Eh? D'you see what I did there? Yes. Now run along and play in the traffic won't you, there's a good chap. Give me strength...Some of my license fee goes to keeping these idiots in idiot pills.



Well even light entertainment has to be 'inclusive' these days - it just wouldn't do to not try and embrace an audience that just might also watch The Voice, Celeb Big Bruvva or Alan Carr.

On the upside though, at least it was conclusively proved on MOTD last night that current Arch Villan Costa would be a *loody good asset to any Premier League team. I find this heartening with the inexorable slide into trying to make this Man's Game into something resembling a kickabout between a bunch of Softies.

Bring back Chopper Harris I say. 

Upside 2 - yippee! Just got a pair for Villa vs CFC next Saturday. Happy days. Mrs SD delighted too as she is football nuts (her first Big Love was also CFC fan and he got her into footy apparently). Not sure what else he got her into either and I don't really want to know.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

Rangers v Celtic - evidence that Scottish football does not need The Old Firm


----------



## MarkF (1 Feb 2015)

Thought the occasion and the pitch would ensure a competitive game, I didn't expect that gulf in quality, wow, Rangers looked just what they are.


----------



## MarkF (1 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> What a pathetic display i saw today! Accy Stanley were beaten 5-1 at home to Northampton with them scoring three of their goals after they went down to ten men! The loanee goalkeeper from Arsenal was at fault for 4 of the goals with the last two happening after complete cockups with him and our fullbacks. Twenty quid to watch that crap and there was me before the game wondering whether to go for a ride as it was a reasonable day out there. Instead i made the mistake of freezing my gonads off watching that shite!



Blackburn Rovers are on the up, you could go there?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

Post Old Firm Policing


----------



## User6179 (1 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Thought the occasion and the pitch would ensure a competitive game, I didn't expect that gulf in quality, wow, Rangers looked just what they are.



They actually played better second half than they have played all season , if you are judging them on today then think again , they have been a lot worse all season , this was a considerable improvement .


----------



## tug benson (1 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Thought the occasion and the pitch would ensure a competitive game, I didn't expect that gulf in quality, wow, Rangers looked just what they are.


we are years behind that lot, we need a clear out from the very top to bottom


----------



## solitaire (1 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Darren Fletcher, THE Darren Fletcher of Manchester United? Wowee, not a fan in the world couldn't fail to be giddy with excitement at the prospect of watching Darren in their clubs colours. I tell you, if that lad had have joined Bradford (we can all dream) then we'd shifted another 14 ST's, no problem.


Jealousy will get you knowhere son!


----------



## tug benson (1 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> They actually played better second half than they have played all season , if you are judging them on today then think again , they have been a lot worse all season , this was a considerable improvement .


True Eddy...what a mess our whole set up is, I really don't know who the man is to come in and sort it all out...But i do think every single rangers player that played today doesn't have a future at the club, this board in charge hasn't a clue what the next move will be on and off the park...Dark times


----------



## MarkF (1 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> They actually played better second half than they have played all season , if you are judging them on today then think again , they have been a lot worse all season , this was a considerable improvement .



 Did they actually have a shot on target? I think just the name "Rangers" had me hoping for a good game, I had to see it with my own eyes to see how far they have fallen. 

What's happened to Bilel Moshni? I like him, saw him 3 times against Bradford, twice he managed to wind up everybody in the stadium including his own team and fans, a real character, but clearly crackers.


----------



## solitaire (1 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Did they actually have a shot on target? I think just the name "Rangers" had me hoping for a good game, I had to see it with my own eyes to see how far they have fallen.
> 
> What's happened to Bilel Moshni? I like him, saw him 3 times against Bradford, twice he managed to wind up everybody in the stadium including his own team and fans, a real character, but clearly crackers.


Apparently they did not manage a single shot on target


----------



## cuberider (1 Feb 2015)

Stuart Pearce has gone. Not surprising after a bad run and a mid table position.


----------



## solitaire (1 Feb 2015)

cuberider said:


> Stuart Pearce has gone. Not surprising after a bad run and a mid table position.


My mate just text me that, he's a Forest fan and he's absolutely outraged by the sacking.
I told him not too worry Warnock's available!


----------



## User6179 (1 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Did they actually have a shot on target? I think just the name "Rangers" had me hoping for a good game, I had to see it with my own eyes to see how far they have fallen.
> 
> What's happened to Bilel Moshni? I like him, saw him 3 times against Bradford, twice he managed to wind up everybody in the stadium including his own team and fans, a real character, but clearly crackers.



Bilel Moshni at African nations cup , I actually thought we had got rid of him


----------



## User6179 (1 Feb 2015)

tug benson said:


> True Eddy...what a mess our whole set up is, I really don't know who the man is to come in and sort it all out...But i do think every single rangers player that played today doesn't have a future at the club, this board in charge hasn't a clue what the next move will be on and off the park...Dark times



I time to start again from the bottom up , 7 million budget the now , half that should get better than what is there just now .


----------



## MarkF (1 Feb 2015)

Can anybody tell me what Rangers playing budget is, and Queen Of The South's?


----------



## cuberider (1 Feb 2015)

solitaire said:


> My mate just text me that, he's a Forest fan and he's absolutely outraged by the sacking.
> I told him not too worry Warnock's available!



Dougie Freedman already appointed according to BBC


----------



## solitaire (1 Feb 2015)

cuberider said:


> Dougie Freedman already appointed according to BBC


Already? what's all that about


----------



## AndyRM (1 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Can anybody tell me what Rangers playing budget is, and Queen Of The South's?



Ludicrous. Buttons.


----------



## solitaire (2 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Ludicrous. Buttons.


Chocolate buttons i think!


----------



## User6179 (2 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Can anybody tell me what Rangers playing budget is, and Queen Of The South's?



Rangers - £7 million
Queen of the South - £50 and a box of Kit Kats


----------



## AndyRM (2 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> Rangers - £7 million
> Queen of the South - £50 and a box of Caramel Wafers



FTFY.


----------



## User6179 (2 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> FTFY.




My mistake , I quoted the Killie budget by mistake


----------



## AndyRM (2 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> My mistake , I quoted the Killie budget by mistake



We trade in pies.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Feb 2015)

solitaire said:


> My mate just text me that, he's a Forest fan and he's absolutely outraged by the sacking.
> I told him not too worry Warnock's available!



Do you mean COLIN


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2015)

Cannae remember this much activity in Scotland on the final day of a transfer window ever.


----------



## solitaire (2 Feb 2015)

Apparently Darren Fletcher not going to WestHam now................................I've always said he was crap


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Feb 2015)

First time I've seen the media even alluding to the view shared by the majority of football fans - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Old-Firm-fans-still-raking-over-old-dirt.html


----------



## solitaire (3 Feb 2015)

No deals done in the end for West Ham, looked like Adebayor might be coming at some stage but spuds got all funny about it cos it was us, they didn't wanna pay some of his wages and then started banging on about how we wouldn't let them use the Olympic stadium for their home games while their building work was being carried out. I mean let's get real, West Ham sharing a ground with spuds  that was never gonna happen 
Not to worry, we crack on, Man utd up next on Sunday. COYI.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Feb 2015)

Aaron Lennon on loan to Everton until the end of the season. Hope he's an improvement on McGeady who doesn't really cut it and has become a bit of a whipping boy for the crowd. Lennon's pace will hopefully mean less chance of returning to the endless passing across the back and in little midfield triangles that we seemed stuck with (and is like watching paint dry) until a few games ago.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2015)

Well I just see on the news Rael think Rinaldo is worth a billon euros? Didnt realize the euro had become so worthless...


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

meta lon said:


> Well I just see on the news Rael think Rinaldo is worth a billon euros? Didnt realize the euro had become so worthless...



That's his agent's chat, not Real's.


----------



## User6179 (3 Feb 2015)

Rangers sign 5 on loan from Newcastle , anyone know them?


----------



## tug benson (3 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> Rangers sign 5 on loan from Newcastle , anyone know them?




I am sure the obsessed 2 will know all about them


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> Rangers sign 5 on loan from Newcastle , anyone know them?



Yup. Safe to say that Rangers' opponents won't be losing any sleep over the abilities of the new arrivals and I'm really not sure what they'll add. I think it's a case of Ashley wanting them getting game time so he can get them shifted as only Vukcic has been getting a game for the first team - Mbabu and Bigri haven't even had a full debut.

Vukcic (attacking midfielder) - Loaned to progressively sh!ter clubs, arrived on Tyneside with big things expected but has never really delivered.
Mbabu (defender) - Seen him in a couple of reserve games, nothing special. Has cool hair though.
Bigirimana (midfielder) - Has done nothing of note for 3 seasons, I thought he'd left ages ago.
Streete (defender) - Had a serious ankle injury a few seasons ago, has done nothing since.
Ferguson (left winger/defender) - Actually pretty good, but also has a buggered knee. Capable of sublime crossing, when he can stand.


----------



## tug benson (3 Feb 2015)

Above the managers head, doubt they loan signings will get much game time..


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

tug benson said:


> Above the managers head, doubt they loan signings will get much game time..



Of the five, only Ferguson is any use. Vukcic is awright, but I think he has an attitude problem.

Apparently Ferguson was the subject of JFK's admiration when he was on a scouting mission at Birmingham City, whilst he was on loan from Newcastle... Though the story was twisted to make JFK look even stupider, I could well believe he wouldn't know the Toon team-sheet.


----------



## User6179 (3 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Yup. Safe to say that Rangers' opponents won't be losing any sleep over the abilities of the new arrivals and I'm really not sure what they'll add. I think it's a case of Ashley wanting them getting game time so he can get them shifted as only Vukcic has been getting a game for the first team - Mbabu and Bigri haven't even had a full debut.
> 
> Vukcic (attacking midfielder) - Loaned to progressively sh!ter clubs, arrived on Tyneside with big things expected but has never really delivered.
> Mbabu (defender) - Seen him in a couple of reserve games, nothing special. Has cool hair though.
> ...



I wonder if any of them had a choice to come , Ferguson certainly must of been forced , we would be the last club on his list although with his date of birth he might become a cult figure if he plays well .


----------



## User6179 (3 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Of the five, only Ferguson is any use. Vukcic is awright, but I think he has an attitude problem.
> 
> Apparently Ferguson was the subject of JFK's admiration when he was on a scouting mission at Birmingham City, whilst he was on loan from Newcastle... Though the story was twisted to make JFK look even stupider, I could well believe he wouldn't know the Toon team-sheet.




He tried to sign his own player , if true


----------



## User6179 (3 Feb 2015)

tug benson said:


> Above the managers head, doubt they loan signings will get much game time..



Good PR for Ashley !


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> He tried to sign his own player , if true



Yeah, that's how it was spun. Initially hilarious, but on closer examination it was just another story to make the guy look like an idiot. After this notable outburst, it's no wonder the press wanted to have a field day with him at every opportunity.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> I wonder if any of them had a choice to come , Ferguson certainly must of been forced , we would be the last club on his list although with his date of birth he might become a cult figure if he plays well .



What's the DOB thing about?


----------



## User6179 (3 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> What's the DOB thing about?



12th of July


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> 12th of July



Ah... That's both fitting and a little unfortunate!


----------



## Brandane (3 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> What's the DOB thing about?





Eddy said:


> 12th of July


I had my cash on 1.6.90 .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Feb 2015)

Redknapp H resigns due to impending knee op'.

Now call me cycnical but if QPR were top of the League and in the CL etc - would he still be resigning?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Redknapp H resigns due to impending knee op'.
> 
> Now call me cycnical but if QPR were top of the League and in the CL etc - would he still be resigning?




Of course he wouldn't. He's probably one of the most overrated managers/coaches in the game. His dog Rosie is probably picking the team.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Of course he wouldn't. He's probably one of the most overrated managers/coaches in the game. His dog Rosie is probably picking the team.



Was that the dog with its own bank account?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Redknapp H resigns due to impending knee op'.
> 
> Now call me cycnical but if QPR were top of the League and in the CL etc - would he still be resigning?


My first thought when I heard the news was, "Any excuse".

I can't see any top division club bothering with 'Arry again, his days are over.


----------



## solitaire (3 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> My first thought when I heard the news was, "Any excuse".
> 
> I can't see any top division club bothering with 'Arry again, his days are over.


Totally agree SJ he's been getting by on the false reputation of being a "Great" manager for years and as you say "any excuse" 
I can't see him being a manager anywhere in the future, I dare say he will end up at a club as some sort of ambassador, an advisor or some other pathetic made up title or worse still, as a pundit on Sky with his dull, know all son.......................Please spare us that.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

Redknapp has always baffled me as a manager. He's allowed to run up huge debts with no real reward and buys the same group of players because he thinks they're 'good lads', an opinion he'll have voiced hanging out the window of his car. I always thought of him as a sort of Del Boy character.

A mate of mine said that if he had been appointed England manager he'd have given up on football. I couldn't disagree with him.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Feb 2015)

solitaire said:


> Totally agree SJ he's been getting by on the false reputation of being a "Great" manager for years and as you say "any excuse"
> I can't see him being a manager anywhere in the future, I dare say he will end up at a club as some sort of ambassador, an advisor or some other pathetic made up title or worse still, as a pundit on Sky with his dull, know all son.......................Please spare us that.


He is 67 and minted so maybe another possibility is that he will realise he has had his day and drift into the background.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> He is 67 and minted so maybe another possibility is that he will realise he has had his day and drift into the background.



I thought his wee dug was the rich one and gave him pocket money?

If he does take a step back, I hope he uses the time to learn how to write.


----------



## solitaire (3 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> He is 67 and minted so maybe another possibility is that he will realise he has had his day and drift into the background.


Maybe...but i just cannot see him going quietly


----------



## Roadhump (3 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> *I thought his wee dug was the rich one and gave him pocket money?*
> 
> If he does take a step back, I hope he uses the time to learn how to write.


He's not sure, gets confused easily apparently


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> He's not sure, gets confused easily apparently



Understandable in a man of his advanced years I suppose. He must have a lot on his mind with all those tactics he came up with, as well as remembering Peter Crouch and Jermaine Defoe's phone numbers.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2015)

tug benson said:


> Above the managers head, doubt they loan signings will get much game time..



You were right, and then you were wrong: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31145792

Ashley is really turning himself into some kind of evil genius. It's only a matter of time until you're playing in black and white stripes at SJP 2 under the name NUFC B.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2015)

In positive news, Allan Johnston is packing it in at the end of the season!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31151312


----------



## tug benson (5 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> You were right, and then you were wrong: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31145792
> 
> Ashley is really turning himself into some kind of evil genius. It's only a matter of time until you're playing in black and white stripes at SJP 2 under the name NUFC B.


Feel a bit sorry for McDowall, he doesn't want to be the manager yet i don't think he can just walk away as he maybe needs the money...


----------



## solitaire (6 Feb 2015)

Man utd on Sunday at our place, usually a cracking atmosphere but it just seems like their not the club they were without Fergie at the helm.
It's almost like they've gone from this big scary monster you didn't wanna tangle with to a helpless puppy who you aren't a bit scared of.
Now as much as i love dogs and would never harm one, i'm afraid on this occasion we are going to have to stamp on this puppies head 

COYI


----------



## Roadhump (6 Feb 2015)

solitaire said:


> Man utd on Sunday at our place, usually a cracking atmosphere but it just seems like their not the club they were without Fergie at the helm.
> It's almost like they've gone from this big scary monster you didn't wanna tangle with to a helpless puppy who you aren't a bit scared of.
> Now as much as i love dogs and would never harm one, i'm afraid on this occasion we are going to have to stamp on this puppies head
> 
> COYI


They aren't the force they were ad seem to have a few flaws but they do keep winning and are still 3rd in a league dominated by the 2 oil clubs.

I still think they will be in the top 4, along with Arsenal, at the finish, although Spuds will push them hard. Although Liverpool seem to have developed some consistency (and will no doubt be most ably assisted by the officials as usual in the Merseyside derby tomorrow) I don't think they will make the top 4, although they are so incredibly jammy it wouldn't surprise me if they did.

Having said all that it would be good to see you beat the mancs.


----------



## Inertia (7 Feb 2015)

haha, guess he had a good view for the Alan Ball winner :-D


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2015)

Inertia said:


> haha, guess he had a good view for the Alan Ball winner :-D



Nice one.

I remember Tommy Lawrence, he was a character and a favourite with fans of all clubs.


----------



## Roadhump (7 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I remember Tommy Lawrence, he was a character and a favourite with fans of all clubs.



He was Liverpool's goalie when I was a kid, until about 1970 when Ray Clemence succeeded him. He was affectionately known as the Flying Pig due to him being a bit portly, it was actually my rednose uncle who told me that. Football seemed different then (or am I just an old romantic?). I can only speak for Merseyside but whilst the rivalry was there, things were a lot less bitter. Everton's goalie at that time, Gordon West, obviously got a lot of stick when keeping goal at the Kop end during Anfield derbies and was once presented with a handbag by a fan who ran on the pitch (imagine the fuss if that happened now) legend has it that he took it well and played to the crowd with a few poses. Ah well, just off to Goodison via the pub, form says they will win, but being a derby, who knows?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2015)

That Harry Kane is an excellent player in excellent form. There's something about him though that for some reason seems to make me think he belongs to another bygone era.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2015)

And Arbroath open the scoring against Hibs in the Scottish Cup


----------



## MarkF (7 Feb 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Harry Kane is an excellent player in excellent form. There's something about him though that for some reason seems to make me think he belongs to another bygone era.



He doesn't look fast, in fact he looks slow, he doesn't have quick feet and is of an odd build, but he can't stop scoring, never seen anything like it! It was a great game and now I am half way through another, Atletico v Real.


----------



## User6179 (7 Feb 2015)

Saw this on twitter, OUCH!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Feb 2015)

Burnley threw another likely looking home win away..again!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31079374


----------



## Roadhump (8 Feb 2015)

Was football better before the Premier League?

Interesting article for the nostalgics amongst us,

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-30699020


----------



## Roadhump (8 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> Saw this on twitter, OUCH!


Here is a video clip - how it was only a yellow card is baffling!!

http://i100.independent.co.uk/artic...w-card-in-the-history-of-football--lyP-4y6G3e


----------



## MarkF (8 Feb 2015)

I've watched a lot of turgid games in this tournament, but this final, Ghana v Ivory Coast is shaping up to be the easy winner.


----------



## craigwend (8 Feb 2015)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-sources-leicester-sack-manager-nigel-pearson !!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Feb 2015)

craigwend said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-sources-leicester-sack-manager-nigel-pearson !!!!



Good - he's a *loody disgrace.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Here is a video clip - how it was only a yellow card is baffling!!
> 
> http://i100.independent.co.uk/artic...w-card-in-the-history-of-football--lyP-4y6G3e



I don't really think Talbot did much wrong there. He's swung a foot at a bouncing ball and his momentum has carried him through. Yellow card for sure, but it wasn't malicious and I don't think he set out to injure Nicholson.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Feb 2015)

Looks like the Rangers board cannae pick a better team than the Rangers manager after all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

Pearson not sacked after all!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I've watched a lot of turgid games in this tournament, but this final, Ghana v Ivory Coast is shaping up to be the easy winner.



It was a very poor tournament overall I think. Normally it's pretty good too, which makes it even more of a disappointment.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

Is there a reason Pearson isn't being hammered with fines and a lengthy ban? Pardew's "head butt" (and I use the term loosely) got him seven matches and £160,000.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Is there a reason Pearson isn't being hammered with fines and a lengthy ban? Pardew's "head butt" (and I use the term loosely) got him seven matches and £160,000.



Low on the list of priorities - about 50 places behind the heinous crime of making a sniffy remark about a referee's performance.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Low on the list of priorities - about 50 places behind the heinous crime of making a sniffy remark about a referee's performance.



It certainly seems at times that certain clubs/individuals in football are given a tougher time than others.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Feb 2015)

Quite. How Lee "Elbows" McCulloch gets away with it week in, week out is baffling


----------



## Roadhump (9 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Is there a reason Pearson isn't being hammered with fines and a lengthy ban? Pardew's "head butt" (and I use the term loosely) got him seven matches and £160,000.


The man seems a bit odd to say the least. He had a spat with a fan a few weeks ago and then pins an opponent to the floor, then keeps hold of his shirt sleeve as he quite correctly tries to go back onto the field. It must have been a shock to him to be standing there one moment and suddenly find himself decked from a direction he hadn't been looking in, but it must have been obvious it was an accident. Then to start talking about being able to look after himself, perhaps he needs professional help.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> The man seems a bit odd to say the least. He had a spat with a fan a few weeks ago and then pins an opponent to the floor, then keeps hold of his shirt sleeve as he quite correctly tries to go back onto the field. It must have been a shock to him to be standing there one moment and suddenly find himself decked from a direction he hadn't been looking in, but it must have been obvious it was an accident. Then to start talking about being able to look after himself, perhaps he needs professional help.



All valid points but I don't give a toss about his psychological state.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Feb 2015)

Eddy said:


> Saw this on twitter, OUCH!




Seems to make a habit of it -


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

Forgotten (apologies) who's The Toffees fan on here?

What do you reckon for Wednesday?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Feb 2015)

Lovely comment from Big Sam, accusing Man U of playing long ball


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lovely comment from Big Sam, accusing Man U of playing long ball



Yeah, brilliant - mind you he did have a point. LVG seems a bit confused with the the Premier League stylee. In the air, on the ground, 4-4-2, 3-5-2 let's try a Diamond today etc etc.

I think without De Gea they'd be totally stuffed. Shambles in the back 3 or 4.

My MUFC supporting mates are baffled and under-whelmed!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Forgotten (apologies) who's The Toffees fan on here?
> 
> What do you reckon for Wednesday?



@Roadhump isn't it?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> @Roadhump isn't it?



@AndyRM

Thanks - I think you are right come to think of it.

We should put our teams in our sig's! (Just sorted that!)


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @AndyRM
> 
> Thanks - I think you are right come to think of it.
> 
> We should put our teams in our sig's! (Just sorted that!)



I'm not sure I could stand the shame of two embarrassing facts in my sig line!


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure I could stand the shame of two embarrassing facts in my sig line!


There's no necessity to mention the piles


----------



## Roadhump (9 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Forgotten (apologies) who's The Toffees fan on here?


Tiz I



SpokeyDokey said:


> What do you reckon for Wednesday?



Hmmm, Chelsea away

Heart: Exciting game, we match you stride for stride and Lukaku makes JM rue ever letting him go by scoring both goals in a 2-0 win for the Toffees

Head: Anything other than a defeat will be a bonus

We have tightened things up a bit recently but keeping mediocrity like Palace and Liverpool out is one thing, the oil clubs are another, but as Greavsie used to say...."It's a funny old game"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Tiz I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a funny old game!

Not expecting another bonkers 9 goal thriller though.

What's all this oil club stuff? We've spent a net £25m less than you this season.

(Apologies for deliberately ignoring previous 4 seasons net transfer spending.)

Good luck Wednesday night.

We are going to Goodison Park next season - this and Southampton are the only grounds of the current teams in the PL we have never been to. Hope it's a damn site more friendly than Anfield! Only places we have ever had more abuse was at Leeds and Millwall.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Feb 2015)

Van Gaal responds to Sam - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31365153

I assume I'm not alone in finding that a wee bit desperate?


----------



## Inertia (10 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Van Gaal responds to Sam - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31365153
> 
> I assume I'm not alone in finding that a wee bit desperate?


You aren't alone, he may as well have produced an A4 sheet that said "you've got under my skin"


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Feb 2015)

Talbot's previous - starts at 3.50

View: http://youtu.be/pdNzdk-ikrY?t=3m45s


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Van Gaal responds to Sam - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31365153
> 
> I assume I'm not alone in finding that a wee bit desperate?



No you're not alone.

Desperate and amusing!

Wonder if he'll change tactics against Burnley tomorrow!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2015)

£5.1bn is mind-boggling!

However - it would be much better if every fan could watch every single game without having to resort to illegal streams.

(Can't even get Sky where I live due to some whopping great Oak trees in the way!)


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> £5.1bn is mind-boggling!
> 
> However - it would be much better if every fan could watch every single game without having to resort to illegal streams.
> 
> (Can't even get Sky where I live due to some whopping great Oak trees in the way!)


Mind bogging if you think of it in UK terms, but I suppose with the money pouring in for televised football from the far east and elsewhere it's easily affordable to the broadcasters.

In a way it's a shame, the game is far better than it ever has been in my 50+ years following it but the ordinary fan is becoming a bit of an irrelevance in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Piemaster (10 Feb 2015)

Us out of the relegation zone. Villa in it. 

Still, awfully close down that end of the table


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Feb 2015)

My team won last night at home to Oxford,after 5 defeats on the trot. 

I don't look at the Premiership table that much,but i see Southampton are still up there and now in 3rd position. Will Ronald Koeman be voted manager of the season? It's looking that way!


----------



## Roadhump (11 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> My team won last night at home to Oxford,after 5 defeats on the trot.
> 
> I don't look at the Premiership table that much,but i see Southampton are still up there and now in 3rd position. Will Ronald Koeman be voted manager of the season? It's looking that way!


And then be poached by a bugger club


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> And then be poached by a bugger club


Arsenal?


----------



## Roadhump (11 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's all this oil club stuff? We've spent a net £25m less than you this season.
> 
> (Apologies for deliberately ignoring previous 4 seasons net transfer spending.)



Not to mention the wage bill



SpokeyDokey said:


> Good luck Wednesday night.
> 
> We are going to Goodison Park next season - this and Southampton are the only grounds of the current teams in the PL we have never been to. Hope it's a damn site more friendly than Anfield! Only places we have ever had more abuse was at Leeds and Millwall.



Thanks we'll need it!!

I hope you are well received at Goodison, all clubs have their fair share of dickheads who seem more keen on provoking the away fans than watching the game, there is a small section in the Park End at Everton where I have seen that, but generally I don't think Everton is a bad place to come (but I would say that wouldn't I). I am quite surprised at what you say about Anfield, although due to their incredible sense of entitlement, they do seem to have a hang up about any team who is currently more successful than them and after Stevie's slip that cost them the league they last season they seem to have a particular thing about Chelsea at the moment, so maybe you got more stick than someone like Burnley or Villa would.


----------



## MarkF (11 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> In a way it's a shame, the game is far better than it ever has been in my 50+ years following it but the ordinary fan is becoming a bit of an irrelevance in the grand scheme of things.



Plenty of excitement outside the PL, Valley Parade is rocking at the mo', I am not sure why as we are 8th in Division 3. The ground sold out super quick for Sunday's game v Sunderland, hardly a visiting team to get excited about.

Maybe the PL will be able to get the "real" stars now? Neymar, Messi, Ronaldo, Bale.......


----------



## Roadhump (11 Feb 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> Arsenal?


Good shout, has Wenger said he will retire soon.

Wouldn't mind Koeman at Everton, but agree he is more likely to end up at somewhere like Arsenal. I am far from convinced about Roberto "Phenomenal" Martinez. After last season, followed by the pillaging of Southampton's personnel in the Summer, most people would have expected Everton to be up where Southampton are and them to be down where we are, but he has made far more rapid progress than expected.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Maybe the PL will be able to get the "real" stars now? Neymar, Messi, Ronaldo, Bale.......


That's the problem. The top two or three clubs will get the real stars, ever widening the gap to the rest. Things have started to even out this year (To an extent), but we don't want a permanent closed shop top four.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Mind bogging if you think of it in UK terms, but I suppose with the money pouring in for televised football from the far east and elsewhere it's easily affordable to the broadcasters.
> 
> In a way it's a shame, the game is far better than it ever has been in my 50+ years following it but the ordinary fan is becoming a bit of an irrelevance in the grand scheme of things.



When you see things like this, it reminds you the ordinary fan is considered with utter contempt and someone to be exploited and squeezed until the last drop of juice is wrung out

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/man-united-season-ticket-holders-8536506


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> When you see things like this, it reminds you the ordinary fan is considered with utter contempt and someone to be exploited and squeezed until the last drop of juice is wrung out
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/man-united-season-ticket-holders-8536506


Those rich London stockbrokers can afford it though.

Alan Sugar repeated his old comment this morning that any increase in revenue will be pi$$ed up against the wall in wages and agents fees.


----------



## MarkF (11 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's the problem. The top two or three clubs will get the real stars, ever widening the gap to the rest. Things have started to even out this year (To an extent), but we don't want a permanent closed shop top four.



It's more even in Spain this year than the PL and the discrepancy between the haves and have nots is even wider in La Liga. Nothing is going to change in the PL,at the end of the final match Soton won't be top 4, it's not competitive and that is why I only watch the "big games" same as with the CL, I don't watch it until the KO stages. Wouldn't watch West Han v Sunderland if it was taking place in my back garden.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We are going to Goodison Park next season - this and Southampton are the only grounds of the current teams in the PL we have never been to. Hope it's a damn site more friendly than Anfield! Only places we have ever had more abuse was at Leeds and Millwall.



In the PL, Anfield is second only to White Hart Lane when it comes to unfriendly.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Those rich London stockbrokers can afford it though.
> 
> Alan Sugar repeated his old comment this morning that any increase in revenue will be pi$$ed up against the wall in wages and agents fees.



Much truth in that, but local manc ManUre fans would say the reason they can't get to see their team play in the flesh is the ticket price inflation, which is very much fuelled by those rich London stockbrokers. The same happens at Liverpool, which is why when the game gets a bit dull there you can always enjoy passing the time playing "Spot the scouser on the Kop"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Those rich London stockbrokers can afford it though.
> 
> Alan Sugar repeated his old comment this morning that any increase in revenue *will be pi$$ed up against the wall in wages and agents fees*.



He is 100% right too - never have so many fat snouts been in a trough at once as in the PL (and other major leagues).

I love the game and always will but it is populated by some of the greediest *astards on the planet.

As soon as more money goes in the agents, players and managers eyes will light up and off we go again with enormous increased wage demands.

Sickening really.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE="Roadhump, post: 3528922, member: 29124"*]I am quite surprised at what you say about Anfield,* although due to their incredible sense of entitlement, they do seem to have a hang up about any team who is currently more successful than them and after Stevie's slip that cost them the league they last season they seem to have a particular thing about Chelsea at the moment, so maybe you got more stick than someone like Burnley or Villa would.[/QUOTE]

Been there 4 times over the years and it has always felt hostile - even with the police doing the usual cordoning off and nose to tail coach parking acting as a screen we have received masses of foul abuse. Last time some LFC fans were throwing plastic bottles over the police cordon. They were empty but it wasn't pleasant.

Lovely Wife has decided that we are not going there again.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> In the PL, Anfield is second only to White Hart Lane when it comes to unfriendly.



You may do the same and visit the other fans forums and whilst I have not experienced any hassle at White Hart Lane (although we haven't been there for some time) there are two forums that are utterly vile and that's Fighting Cock & Red and White Kop.

Some knowledgable people on them both but sadly diluted by foul mouthed morons who genuinely seem to have hatred in their DNA.

RedCafe has it's moments but is generally ok. Blue Moon is pretty sensible as is Gooners World.

CFC Chat linked off the back of the CFC site can be dire to be fair - I tend to stick to The Shed End which seems to mostly behave itself.

But Spuds & Scousers are bitter and twisted on their forums for some reason.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You may do the same and visit the other fans forums and whilst I have not experienced any hassle at White Hart Lane (although we haven't been there for some time) there are two forums that are utterly vile and that's Fighting Cock & Red and White Kop.
> 
> Some knowledgable people on them both but sadly diluted by foul mouthed morons who genuinely seem to have hatred in their DNA.
> 
> ...




Can't imagine ever visiting another clubs forum.. god no.
I was on Jax's CFC chat site for many, many years going right back to the late 90's when he started it. I am still registered and pop in now and again. But since the overhaul a few years back, very little. And some Cycle Chat members think people get a hard time on cycling forums..HA!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Can't imagine ever visiting another clubs forum.. god no.
> I was on Jax's CFC chat site for many, many years going right back to the late 90's when he started it. I am still registered and pop in now and again. But since the overhaul a few years back, very little. And some Cycle Chat members think people get a hard time on cycling forums..HA!!!



Yes - ought to bring in the warning card system over here (in some sections). 

I love visiting other forums esp' after we have beaten their team - I get a sadistic pleasure out of their wallowing in misery. 

KTBFFH


----------



## cuberider (11 Feb 2015)

Paul Lamberts gone


----------



## Piemaster (11 Feb 2015)

cuberider said:


> Paul Lamberts gone


Having seen him on the touchline last night I reckon he was expecting it.
Not the first manager to be sacked after losing at the KC Stadium either.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2015)

cuberider said:


> Paul Lamberts gone


Just seen that. QPR, anyone?


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - ought to bring in the warning card system over here (in some sections).
> 
> I love visiting other forums esp' after we have beaten their team - I get a sadistic pleasure out of their wallowing in misery.
> 
> KTBFFH


Well there you go! Quite galling to get to the 89th minute having defended very well and could easily have been 1 up (if not for a combination of excellent goalkeeping and Lukaku's leaden left foot) away at Chelsea, only to blow it at the final hurdle ......that didn't surprise me one bit, as a Toffee it's usually a case of how rather than if......but on the whole quite encouraging for us, 6 weeks ago you would have walloped us 5 or 6 nil, so big picture and all that - no wallowing, just philosophical , as for Chelsea I think the title is in the bag for yiz


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Well there you go! Quite galling to get to the 89th minute having defended very well and could easily have been 1 up (if not for a combination of excellent goalkeeping and Lukaku's leaden left foot) away at Chelsea, only to blow it at the final hurdle ......that didn't surprise me one bit, as a Toffee it's usually a case of how rather than if......but on the whole quite encouraging for us, 6 weeks ago you would have walloped us 5 or 6 nil, so big picture and all that - no wallowing, just philosophical , as for Chelsea I think the title is in the bag for yiz




Excellent goalkeeping from both keepers. Tim Howard is an awesome keeper. Up there with the very best.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Feb 2015)




----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Excellent goalkeeping from both keepers. Tim Howard is an awesome keeper. Up there with the very best.


And yet he hasn't been at his best this season. Many of our fans were critical of Martinez for reinstating him last night because Robles has done quite well when standing in. To have Cech and Courtois competing for the keeper's slot is incredible though.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2015)

cuberider said:


> Paul Lamberts gone


Tim Sherwood odds on fave as his replacement

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/aston-villa/next-permanent-manager


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Well there you go! Quite galling to get to the 89th minute having defended very well and could easily have been 1 up (if not for a combination of excellent goalkeeping and Lukaku's leaden left foot) away at Chelsea, only to blow it at the final hurdle ......that didn't surprise me one bit, as a Toffee it's usually a case of how rather than if......but on the whole quite encouraging for us, 6 weeks ago you would have walloped us 5 or 6 nil, so big picture and all that - no wallowing, just philosophical , as for Chelsea I think the title is in the bag for yiz



An enjoyable watch. Being as unbiased as I can it was a lopsided match with vast majority of attacking intent by The Blues - prob' shoud have put it to bed in first 30 mins or so.

Extremely well organised defence by The Toffees - maintained shape brilliantly all match. Howard was top-class and was Instrumental in keeping the scoreline so low.

I don't rate Lukaku as any more than 'not bad' and tbh I think you were mad to pay £28m for him.

***

Assorted musings:

Our attack was toothless in the box verging on non-existent - looked much like last season, plenty of flair leading up to the box and then no one there when it mattered. Last night there was a big Costa sized hole u-pfront for us - I'd say that with the amount of balls we actually sent into the box that Costa, had he been there, could well have filled his boots last night.

Remy - a pointless signing. Should have shone last night. Waste of space at the very top level..

Cuadrado - def' has something going for him. Direct, takes players on, sends balls in, very pacey with flair - visibly wilted 2/3rds way through which was predictable. I daresay he will improve under the wing of our coaches and physios.

The 'handball' incident was correctly called imo - it was a shoulder not arm incident.

That tool Savage needs shooting - Brana 'incident' was silly but low key. No contact. Savage would not let it go despite the other three BT pundits thinking it was (rightly imo) a yellow. Media ratings matter these days!

Barry deserved to walk - he had been 'at it' all night.

Still a long way to go in the title race and not getting over-excited at this stage. 7 points is bridgeable with 13 to go.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2015)

Great news - Hazard has resigned long-term contract. What a gifted player he is.


----------



## cuberider (12 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Just seen that. QPR, anyone?



Good call


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Extremely well organised defence by The Toffees - maintained shape brilliantly all match. Howard was top-class and was Instrumental in keeping the scoreline so low.
> 
> I don't rate Lukaku as any more than 'not bad' and tbh I think you were mad to pay £28m for him.



Agree about the shape, and tbh the longer the game went on the more I thought Chelsea might not find a way through, although as you say Costa might have made a difference. Although Howard made a brilliant save and a few good interceptions, he has come in for some criticism from our lot for his poor punch just before the goal, but not a bad display.

Lukaku's goal to game ratio is very good (except for when he played at Chelsea apparently), he should have scored last night; Cech made a great save but Lukaku shouldn't have given him a chance to do so. A lot of Evertonians would agree he is overpriced, especially when you paid only £4M more for Costa. Lukaku thrives on running at the defence with the ball in front of him rather than having his back to goal which results from our endless slow passing.



SpokeyDokey said:


> The 'handball' incident was correctly called imo - it was a shoulder not arm incident.



I've seen 'em given, might have been harsh had it been given but my heart did miss a beat



SpokeyDokey said:


> That tool Savage needs shooting - Brana 'incident' was silly but low key. No contact. Savage would not let it go despite the other three BT pundits thinking it was (rightly imo) a yellow. Media ratings matter these days!
> 
> Barry deserved to walk - he had been 'at it' all night.



Agree Savage is a tool but disagree with you about the incident. Why did he grab McCarthy round the neck and bear hug him? That in itself was well OTT, unless I missed something McCarthy was doing no more or less than any other player involved in the melee. Lack of contact might be some mitigation, but watch again and you will see McCarthy anticipate the head coming in and move his own head away. There was even some suggestion that Branna tried to bite him and rather than an attempt butt it was an attempt bite - maybe he was infected by Suarez!!

Yes, Barry deserved to go, a good player but a liability in terms of bookings.



SpokeyDokey said:


> Still a long way to go in the title race and not getting over-excited at this stage. 7 points is bridgeable with 13 to go.



_*Can't blame you for guarding against complacency*_.......Liverpool were celebrating being top of the league at Christmas last season and as Spring got warmer they declared themselves champions, some of them even had shorts printed - cue Stevie Gerrard Slip - just thank your lucky stars you never signed him, it could have been your title he blew......_*but it's your title*_


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2015)

cuberider said:


> Paul Lamberts gone



Seemingly that leaves the Premier League with no Scottish managers for the first time in its history


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2015)

@Roadhump

Like the Suarez infection comment. 

The 'bite' thing is frigging absurd. That started immediately after the incident and was mooted by the idiots at The Mail and the Metro who are masters of sensationalism.

Even Mccarthy says he was not bitten.

Brana' was pulling McCarthy away from the melee and, in my mind, overdid the hanging on. McCarthy didn't look overly bothered by it post event either - every credit to him.

Having watched it from a number of angles now there is no serious contact.

FA are going to look at it retrospectively - if they castigate Ivanovic then they are hypocrites of the first order having allowed Pearson to seemingly get away with his recent incident.

One of the problems with Chelsea being a very high profile club with a manager who plays the 'us against them' card is that the press are eager to pounce on the slightest sniff of 'trouble', Cest la vie.

Oddly - none of them are making a story out of the fact (in the wake of the £5.1bn TV rights influx) that CFC are the only Premier League club that pay the Living Wage across the board to all direct and indirect employees. Funny how they rarely report positive news for us.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2015)

Update:

FA have deemed that Ivanovic has no charge to answer.

Both Chelsea & Everton have been charged re the on pitch melee.

Seems about right to me tbh.

Looks like the Mail have pulled the online 'biting' article - I hope we sue the crap out of them.

Savage now looks like even more of a twonk.

FA Statements:

On Ivan:

"In Premier League matches, if an incident has not been seen by the match officials, a three-man panel of former elite referees will be asked by The FA to review it and advise what, if any, action they believe the match referee should have taken had it been witnessed at the time.

"For an FA charge to follow, all three panel members must agree it is a sending-off offence. In this instance, the panel did not believe the conduct was worthy of a dismissal."

On both clubs:

"Both Chelsea and Everton have been charged by The FA for failing to ensure their players conducted themselves in an orderly fashion and/or refrained from provocative behaviour.

"It follows an incident in the 86th minute of Wednesday nights game at Stamford Bridge. Both clubs have until 6pm on 17 February 2015 to respond to the charge."


----------



## Inertia (12 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Tim Sherwood odds on fave as his replacement
> 
> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/aston-villa/next-permanent-manager


Crazy, wth has he done to earn the post? are the lower league managers that bad?

My peronsal hunch is he has some friends in the media


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2015)

The Long Ball Table (should make LVG happy):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31428316


----------



## Roadhump (13 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The Long Ball Table (should make LVG happy):
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31428316


Reading that and trying to make some sense of it, it seems that generally teams who use the long ball more tend to struggle in the lower reaches of the league, which probably isn't that surprising as they don't have the more skillful players capable of playing more intricate pass and move stuff, that's my guess anyway.



SpokeyDokey said:


> One of the problems with Chelsea being a very high profile club with a manager who plays the 'us against them' card is that the press are eager to pounce on the slightest sniff of 'trouble', Cest la vie.
> 
> Oddly - none of them are making a story out of the fact (in the wake of the £5.1bn TV rights influx) that CFC are the only Premier League club that pay the Living Wage across the board to all direct and indirect employees. Funny how they rarely report positive news for us.




You're beginning to sound like Mourhino now!! :sun:


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Reading that and trying to make some sense of it, it seems that generally teams who use the long ball more tend to struggle in the lower reaches of the league, which probably isn't that surprising as they don't have the more skillful players capable of playing more intricate pass and move stuff, that's my guess anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> You're beginning to sound like Mourhino now!! :sun:



@Roadhump

 Jose is infectious! Wish I was paid as well as him though.

I think your guess is spot-on re keeping the ball on the ground - long balls tend to cede possession which is generally a road to nowhere.

***
Weekend is here but no footy for us! Thank you Bradford.   

***

I can see Liverpool going all the way in the FA!


----------



## Roadhump (13 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Weekend is here but no footy for us! Thank you Bradford. :rolleyes: :evil: xx(
> 
> ***
> 
> I can see Liverpool going all the way in the FA!




Likewise to West Ham

It is certainly difficult to see past Liverpool, Arsenal or Utd for the cup, with perhaps West Ham as the outsiders, wouldn't it be nice though to see something similar to a couple of years ago when Wigan won it......Come on Palace!!!

I don't just say that because I'm a bitter Blue, but to go for the underdog as well, plus apparently the final is on Gerrard's birthday this year, the media love in will make me want to emigrate.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I don't just say that because I'm a bitter Blue, but to go for the underdog as well, plus apparently the final is on Gerrard's birthday this year, [B]the media love in[/B] will make me want to emigrate.



Yes - would be vomit inducing.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2015)

I hope you're happy @SpokeyDokey...


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Likewise to West Ham



Wanna take a rain check on that? :sad:


----------



## Roadhump (14 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wanna take a rain check on that? :sad:


Blimey, never thought that would happen. Wouldn't have minded having a few bob on that result though, would have had my beer money sorted for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Feb 2015)

Accy Stanley won 2-1 away at "Sarrfend"!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, never thought that would happen. Wouldn't have minded having a few bob on that result though, would have had my beer money sorted for a couple of weeks.



Was a bit of a shock that one. Same with Stoke.

Liverpool looked competent although I thought Palace gave up about 20 mins from the end of the game. Pardew has his work cut out there with motivation and fitness when you have to dig a bit deeper. Some blatant unpunished cheating throughout the match which wasn't nice to watch.


----------



## MarkF (15 Feb 2015)

I've good feeling about today. Like when we played Arsenal, even with their strongest line up I thought we'd win, and we were L2 then. Valley Parade is sold out, the pitch is a swamp, it'll be noisy as hell, an environmnet about as far from a PL match as you can get...and Cattermole is absent. Even with their ex-MLS star I just don't see them being able to stand up toe-to-toe when the going gets rough, which it will. I am going for Bradford City 3 Sunderland 1.

Good look to O'Shea and Brown hoping to cope with James Hanson.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I've good feeling about today. Like when we played Arsenal, even with their strongest line up I thought we'd win, and we were L2 then. Valley Parade is sold out, the pitch is a swamp, it'll be noisy as hell, an environmnet about as far from a PL match as you can get...and Cattermole is absent. Even with their ex-MLS star I just don't see them being able to stand up toe-to-toe when the going gets rough, which it will. I am going for Bradford City 3 Sunderland 1.
> 
> Good look to O'Shea and Brown hoping to cope with James Hanson.



*Come on Bradford! *


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

Good grief - they're going for it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I've good feeling about today. Like when we played Arsenal, even with their strongest line up I thought we'd win, and we were L2 then. Valley Parade is sold out, the pitch is a swamp, it'll be noisy as hell, an environmnet about as far from a PL match as you can get...and Cattermole is absent. Even with their ex-MLS star I just don't see them being able to stand up toe-to-toe when the going gets rough, which it will. I am going for Bradford City 3 Sunderland 1.
> 
> Good look to O'Shea and Brown hoping to cope with James Hanson.



@MarkF 

Nice one! What a result!


----------



## craigwend (15 Feb 2015)

well done Bradford from their other amber striped nemesis


----------



## MarkF (15 Feb 2015)

It went exactly as I thought it would, they were never up for the fight and it was easy peasy, Arsenal, Villa, Chelsea, Sunderland, bunch of fannies.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> It went exactly as I thought it would, they were never up for the fight and it was easy peasy, Arsenal, Villa, Chelsea, Sunderland, bunch of fannies.



Tut tut!


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Feb 2015)

The first goal said it all.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> It went exactly as I thought it would, they were never up for the fight and it was easy peasy, Arsenal, Villa, Chelsea, Sunderland, bunch of fannies.


Great result


----------



## MarkF (15 Feb 2015)

proper slate grey West Yorkshire sky.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> proper slate grey West Yorkshire sky.




That pitch looked like a ploughed field compared to Arsenal's billiard table pitch! Arsenal at home next and those Jessies would crumble in the mud!


----------



## Soltydog (16 Feb 2015)

Another happy Bantam here  My worry is now that a bigger club is going to take a look at Phil Parkinson now, beating this many premier league teams can't be just good luck 

Big shout out to the Sunderland fans though, they were class yesterday, unlike the team. The vast majority applauded Knott & Stead when they were substituted & many stayed at the end & applauded the Bradford team & fans after the final whistle. That's how football should be


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2015)

TOOSG.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2015)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2015)

Daffodils.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Daffodils.


I guess you're watching the Preston NE game. Very well set up and doing an excellent joh until Man Utd woke up. Which, of course, they never looked like doing until Preston scored.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I guess you're watching the Preston NE game. Very well set up and doing an excellent joh until Man Utd woke up. Which, of course, they never looked like doing until Preston scored.



Yep. Shame Preston couldn't beat them, I wonder what odds on a Welbeck hat trick in the next round?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Feb 2015)

Got a chance at hospitality tickets for the Man Utd Arsenal QF - worth going? (Never been to an English game)


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2015)

swl said:


> Got a chance at hospitality tickets for the Man Utd Arsenal QF - worth going? (Never been to an English game)



Yep. Arsenal play some very attractive football, and even if the game's shite you can get pished in comfortable surroundings.


----------



## MarkF (20 Feb 2015)

swl said:


> Got a chance at hospitality tickets for the Man Utd Arsenal QF - worth going? (Never been to an English game)



I'd go to watch Mansfield v Accrington if I was offered hospitality tickets.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2015)

swl said:


> Got a chance at hospitality tickets for the Man Utd Arsenal QF - worth going? (Never been to an English game)



If they were playing in my garden I'd get up and close the curtains.

Anyway more importantly another win for the mighty Leeds United in the bag.


----------



## MarkF (21 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyway more importantly another win for the mighty Leeds United in the bag.



That's my first prediction for today gone belly up.  Very good win for L666s, on a good, and totally unexpected, run of form at the mo'.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2015)

Jesus what *hit refereeing.

Two clear pen's not given.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2015)

OTT reaction by Matic but how the ***k is that player on the pitch. Studs up into shin and not even a yellow.

Aitkinson - total disgrace.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2015)

Mourinho's post match interview could be juicy....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mourinho's post match interview could be juicy....



Yes - although maybe he'll hold is tongue.

What an awful clod-football display by Burnley.

I wished them well at the start of the season but that tackle, the shove on Costa in the box and the straight arm deflection in the boz - jeez; I thought *hit football like that was a thing of the past. Hope they go down and stay down.

Referee should be demoted.


----------



## MarkF (21 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - although maybe he'll hold is tongue.
> 
> What an awful clod-football display by Burnley.
> 
> ...



Could have been worse if they'd decided to take you on at football.............


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Could have been worse if they'd decided to take you on at football.............





One of the worst referring performances I have ever seen. Even the non-CFC feeds are saying it was an absolute shocker from the Ref'.

Barnes - 4 heavy tackles, 2 def' yellows and 1 a potential leg breaker red and not even a yellow card issued.

Last time was Ovebro against Barca - could cost us an awful lot at seasons ends.

Ref's association bleating on about standard of referring never been better - talk about blowing smoke up your own *rse.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2015)

Nice one Jose. Smart post match interview. Turned it right round.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - although maybe he'll hold is tongue.
> 
> What an awful clod-football display by Burnley.
> 
> ...



Agreed, but I find it hard to have any sympathy for Costa, who I feel is a thuggish twat of a footballer. He must be infuriating to play against.


----------



## MarkF (22 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed, but I find it hard to have any sympathy for Costa, who I feel is a thuggish twat of a footballer. He must be infuriating to play against.



I like Costa, he is upfront about his physical ability and seems to take retribution very well. I loathed Luiz though, he was a sly coward. 

Anyway......having seen it I'll give Barnes the benefit of the doubt, it's his a ball to pass, Matic arrives too late to block. It's an opportunity to kick the bloke and I'd have done the same.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I like Costa, he is upfront about his physical ability and seems to take retribution very well. I loathed Luiz though, he was a sly coward.
> 
> Anyway......having seen it I'll give Barnes the benefit of the doubt, it's his a ball to pass, Matic arrives too late to block. It's an opportunity to kick the bloke and I'd have done the same.



I should confess I've not actually seen the incident. I just wanted to voice my dislike of the dude.

Yours,
Arsene Wenger


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I like Costa, he is upfront about his physical ability and seems to take retribution very well. I loathed Luiz though, he was a sly coward.
> 
> Anyway......having seen it I'll give Barnes the benefit of the doubt, it's his a ball to pass, Matic arrives too late to block. It's an opportunity to kick the bloke and I'd have done the same.



@MarkF

Sorry but I can't agree with your second para' - that was one heck of a follow through, studs up & just below knee height. Matic's leg bent outwards under the force - no way should that be allowed and at the end of the day the ref' is also there to protect the players.

For once it looks like the vast majority of the ex-footballer/punditry community are right behind CFC on this one.

Barnes was diabolical yesterday and so was Atkinson.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed, but I find it hard to have any sympathy for Costa, who I feel is a thuggish twat of a footballer. He must be infuriating to play against.



@AndyRM

I don't think he's a thug - he's a hard physical player for sure but not an overt thug.

7 years in high-level football and 1 double yellow red and 3 straight reds is not exactly thuggish for for any player let alone a number 9 - a position that I think you will agree carries a considerable risk of continual aggravation from the centre-backs in particular.

These guys all play 'the game' as in they know what's what and apart from the idiotically titled Ginger Mourinho and Myopic Clarets then yesterdays incident is rightly vilified.

Even after the recent Skrtel/Costa 'incident' that the press made a meal of, the two of them grinned at each other before embracing in a man-hug at the end of the game.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2015)

All fair and valid points @SpokeyDokey.

I suppose my thuggish twat comment stems from my position on the pitch as a defender who has come up against players with a similarly combatative style. I've a grudging respect for him really.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2015)

Two nil up and on top, then pegged back to a bum squeaking 2-1.

And what does the ref do? Adds five minutes and the Spuds equalise in the last one


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2015)

I love this "Guess the game" thread.


----------



## outlash (22 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Two nil up and on top, then pegged back to a bum squeaking 2-1.
> 
> And what does the ref do? Adds five minutes and the Spuds equalise in the last one



But it was a penalty, the sourest of sour grapes from Allardyce on the post match interview. Claiming that Kane went down when we clearly clattered into by Song. I spotted plenty of West Ham players going down like they were scythed down after they went 1 up. Noble should have got sent off too. A draw was a fair result IMO.


Tony.


----------



## Piemaster (22 Feb 2015)

swl said:


> I love this "Guess the game" thread.


It's part of 'The Rules'
On going into a pub where there is a match on, you are allowed to ask "What's the score". But never, ever "Who's playing?"
Similarly, on this thread you just know which poster follows which Club


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Two nil up and on top, then pegged back to a bum squeaking 2-1.
> 
> And what does the ref do? Adds five minutes and the Spuds equalise in the last one



Yes - looked like he went down easily too!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2015)

swl said:


> I love this "Guess the game" thread.


"The Spuds" was a clue the size of Mars.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2015)

Ah.



... and "The Spuds" are..?


----------



## outlash (22 Feb 2015)

Who'd have thought it? People commenting on threads they nothing about? It'll be happening on Facebook next, you mark my words...


Tony.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2015)

Oh pardonnez moi, should I wait to be introduced?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2015)

swl said:


> Ah.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and "The Spuds" are..?



Spurs (abbreviation - Tottenham Hotspur FC).

***

Presume your GPS not working well today?


----------



## MarkF (22 Feb 2015)

Peed off!  wasted a whole day trying to buy tickets for me and my son for Bradford's QF tie v Reading, we are both ST holders and we failed, 1000's of other ST holders did too. There are about 12000 ST holders, Valley Parade's capacity is about 25k, less 4500 for Reading, making it simple to allow every ST holder to buy a ticket with 8000 seats to then go on general sale. the club made the ludicrous decision to make sales unlimited to ST holders, in the pursuit of a sell out and quick buck. What happened? Well the predictable of course.


http://www.ticketbis.net/bradford-v-reading-fa-cup-tickets/ev70311


----------



## Roadhump (22 Feb 2015)

Martinez out!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Martinez out!!!



He's definitely struggling - showing on his face too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Peed off!  wasted a whole day trying to buy tickets for me and my son for Bradford's QF tie v Reading, we are both ST holders and we failed, 1000's of other ST holders did too. There are about 12000 ST holders, Valley Parade's capacity is about 25k, less 4500 for Reading, making it simple to allow every ST holder to buy a ticket with 8000 seats to then go on general sale. the club made the ludicrous decision to make sales unlimited to ST holders, in the pursuit of a sell out and quick buck. What happened? Well the predictable of course.
> 
> 
> http://www.ticketbis.net/bradford-v-reading-fa-cup-tickets/ev70311


----------



## Roadhump (23 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Peed off!  wasted a whole day trying to buy tickets for me and my son for Bradford's QF tie v Reading, we are both ST holders and we failed, 1000's of other ST holders did too. There are about 12000 ST holders, Valley Parade's capacity is about 25k, less 4500 for Reading, making it simple to allow every ST holder to buy a ticket with 8000 seats to then go on general sale. the club made the ludicrous decision to make sales unlimited to ST holders, in the pursuit of a sell out and quick buck. What happened? Well the predictable of course.
> 
> 
> http://www.ticketbis.net/bradford-v-reading-fa-cup-tickets/ev70311


Rewarding loyalty, eh! As match going footy fans we are mugs, we know it but keep going and the clubs know it so keep taking the p***


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He's definitely struggling - showing on his face too.



He has, IMO, always struggled as a manager in the top flight.


----------



## Inertia (23 Feb 2015)

The Wrath of Khan!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31588349

In his defence maybe the other guy will think twice before hacking someone down next time :-D


----------



## craigwend (23 Feb 2015)

Footballing genius? 

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/worl d-of-sport/qpr-s-joey-barton-unveils-geni us-plan-to-avoid-eighth-straight-yellow-c ard-at-hull-164101248.html 

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/493FDB5270 1180943656752922624_3ae6a166a6b.1.5.55429 34894251767283.mp4?versionId=H3Ze94OU8LdT lp2zxJm3oEo6gkXoDn.S


----------



## Inertia (23 Feb 2015)

craigwend said:


> Footballing genius?



no, just a nasty piece of work, hopefully when his career is over he will fade into obscurity. I dont hold out much hope though, I think we are stuck with him as the media love a loud mouth.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Feb 2015)

> *Friday February 27*
> 
> *Falkirk v Rangers (19.45), Scottish Championship, BT Sport 1 VM 547 / 549 HD, 19.30*
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/11354357/live-football-tv-this-week.html


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2015)

FA - utterly useless. Studs high into shin and no ban.....unreal.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2015)

Inertia said:


> no, just a nasty piece of work, hopefully when his career is over he will fade into obscurity. I dont hold out much hope though, I think we are stuck with him as the media love a loud mouth.



He's done some very daft things in his life, but having met the guy (more than once) I can confirm that he's actually a decent guy. He does a tonne of charity work and is genuinely trying to make a difference in the lives of kids who have similarly tough upbringings. I'm not saying the guy's a saint like, but he's done plenty of good in an effort to mitigate the bad.

He's also the last Newcastle player I can remember capable of delivering a reasonable set piece!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Peed off!  wasted a whole day trying to buy tickets for me and my son for Bradford's QF tie v Reading, we are both ST holders and we failed, 1000's of other ST holders did too. There are about 12000 ST holders, Valley Parade's capacity is about 25k, less 4500 for Reading, making it simple to allow every ST holder to buy a ticket with 8000 seats to then go on general sale. the club made the ludicrous decision to make sales unlimited to ST holders, in the pursuit of a sell out and quick buck. What happened? Well the predictable of course.
> 
> 
> http://www.ticketbis.net/bradford-v-reading-fa-cup-tickets/ev70311




That is a nasty trick by your club! The part timers wont be there the following match,but you will! If season ticket holders had been given priority the rest of the tickets would still have sold. I wouldn't put it past some of those part timers to sell their tickets on the web for stupid prices. If they did would you buy one?


----------



## Roadhump (24 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> FA - utterly useless. Studs high into shin and no ban.....unreal.


Defo looked like a straight red but the FA have this thing that if the ref saw it at the time they can't take retrospective action. I can understand that they don't want to undermine the autonomy and discretion of officials, but what might look okay in one split second might not look the same when viewed again later so would it be worth allowing the ref to review his decision retrospectively rather than the FA overrule him? That was an awful attempt at a tackle, if that was what it actually was - looked more like a kung fu kick tbh.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2015)

If the FA (And every other major football country, come to that) had any guts they'd tell FIFA to stick their 2022 World Cup and organise an alternative competition of their own.

But of course none will as they are all run by corporate suits who care little about the actual game.


----------



## MarkF (24 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> FA - utterly useless. Studs high into shin and no ban.....unreal.



I am still giving the benefit of the doubt because it's not a tackle, he's following through, he can't be worried about what Matic is doing.



Accy cyclist said:


> That is a nasty trick by your club! The part timers wont be there the following match,but you will! If season ticket holders had been given priority the rest of the tickets would still have sold. I wouldn't put it past some of those part timers to sell their tickets on the web for stupid prices. If they did would you buy one?



They are already on tout sites at 10 and 20 times face value, no, I would not buy one. Bradford City can go and do one, I will not be renewing my ST for next season, I'll buy a Flexi ticket instead and pick and choose the better games.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> If the FA (And every other major football country, come to that) had any guts they'd tell FIFA to stick their 2022 World Cup and organise an alternative competition of their own.
> 
> But of course none will as they are all run by corporate suits who care little about the actual game.



@Smokin Joe 

Couldn't agree more - what a load of toss pandering to FIFA's global expansion remit.

Can you image the World Cup clashing with the Xmas run-in? Panto's, shopping, company do's, school events etc etc. An absolute nightmare.

If Africa & the Middle East want a competition at that time of the year they can simply extend the Africa Nations Cup remit to include the Arab states and chug on by themselves.

Trouble is all these organisations (FIFA etc) think that_ they_ are the game rather than being there to supply structure etc etc.

Tossers the lot of 'em.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I am still giving the benefit of the doubt because it's not a tackle, he's following through, he can't be worried about what Matic is doing.



Well we'll have to agree to disagree. 

(This is friendly btw!) I will watch with interest how your fans react when one of your lads gets hacked down with a 'follow through'.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> He's done some very daft things in his life, but having met the guy (more than once) I can confirm that he's actually a decent guy. He does a tonne of charity work and is genuinely trying to make a difference in the lives of kids who have similarly tough upbringings. I'm not saying the guy's a saint like, but he's done plenty of good in an effort to mitigate the bad.
> piece!


Agreed. I'm not a big fan myself, but the red on Saturday was a bit OTT - especially compared with some other 'incidents' that weekend. It was a typical bit of petty petulance, but there was nothing really malicious about it, let alone potentially career-threatening. A yellow would have been more to the point.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2015)

End of the line for the Beckham footballing dynasty?

Looks like Brooklyn's not going to reach the grade at Le Arse.

Maybe the 'bend-it' genes were watered down by a touch of spice?


----------



## MarkF (24 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well we'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> (This is friendly btw!) I will watch with interest how your fans react when one of your lads gets hacked down with a 'follow through'.



I've seen a deliberate leg breaker right in front of me, it ended in a £1m compensation fee being paid to a Bradford City player, late 90's. In this instance perhaps I can view it objectively because I am a neutral (I am also viewing it as a long time coach). It's not a tackle as others have claimed, yes, it's certainly debatable but I can see sound reasons for his follow through. I prefer to see it as an accident rather than anything malicious and certainly hope that it was not the latter.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I've seen a deliberate leg breaker right in front of me, it ended in a £1m compensation fee being paid to a Bradford City player, late 90's. In this instance perhaps I can view it objectively because I am a neutral (I am also viewing it as a long time coach). It's not a tackle as others have claimed, yes, it's certainly debatable but I can see sound reasons for his follow through. I prefer to see it as an accident rather than anything malicious and certainly hope that it was not the latter.



Every credit to the Bradford player carrying on into his 90's. Maybe Teddy S should've carried on a bit further!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Feb 2015)

Surprise surprise. Cockwomble has decided before he sees the official report that no action will be taken against the Sports Direct XI. As Collymore says, can you imagine the English FA doing nothing if thousands of one club's fans repeatedly sang about being up to their knees in Yiddish blood?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Peed off!  wasted a whole day trying to buy tickets for me and my son for Bradford's QF tie v Reading, we are both ST holders and we failed, 1000's of other ST holders did too. There are about 12000 ST holders, Valley Parade's capacity is about 25k, less 4500 for Reading, making it simple to allow every ST holder to buy a ticket with 8000 seats to then go on general sale. the club made the ludicrous decision to make sales unlimited to ST holders, in the pursuit of a sell out and quick buck. What happened? Well the predictable of course.
> 
> 
> http://www.ticketbis.net/bradford-v-reading-fa-cup-tickets/ev70311


Witless quick profiteering from the club, knowing damn well they'd sell out anyway. Blyth put limits on and prioritised sales to ensure the regular regulars were catered for before the casuals. Fingers crossed you get some if they suddenly find some more to release nearer the game.


----------



## MarkF (24 Feb 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Witless quick profiteering from the club, knowing damn well they'd sell out anyway. Blyth put limits on and prioritised sales to ensure the regular regulars were catered for before the casuals. Fingers crossed you get some if they suddenly find some more to release nearer the game.



We have a new CEO, last one moved to Burnley FC recently, this new one has spectacularly messed up 3 big games recently, he's on trial, I don't think he'll get the job...........

I now have tickets, despite Valley Parade being 6 miles from my house and being a long term ST holder, I have to meet a bloke from Belgium (who over ordered) before the game to collect and pay.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2015)

Just had a great idea! 

When playing against one of the planets best mid-fields; stick two up front and give them more room to strut their stuff.


----------



## MarkF (24 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just had a great idea!
> 
> When playing against one of the planets best mid-fields; stick two up front and give them more room to strut their stuff.



Agree, and why not take off a midfielder and out another one on, then take off the CF and put another one on, nothing changed. James Hanson would have buried 3 of those Dzeko headers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> Agree, and why not take off a midfielder and out another one on, then take off the CF and put another one on, nothing changed. James Hanson would have buried 3 of those Dzeko headers.



And the Messi header!


----------



## outlash (26 Feb 2015)

Shame on Everton taking the Europa league seriously, it's embarrassing the premier league.... 


Tony.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Feb 2015)

outlash said:


> Shame on Everton taking the Europa league seriously, it's embarrassing the premier league....
> 
> 
> Tony.


Things will get tougher from here, no doubt, but the mad thing is that we have breezed past Wolfsburg twice in this competition and they are now the bookies' favourites to win it. I just wish the team could play with the same level of confidence and skill in the PL as they do in the EL.


----------



## outlash (27 Feb 2015)

It's not inconceivable that Everton could get dragged into a relegation fight, look what happened when Martinez last chased cup glory...


Tony.


----------



## MarkF (27 Feb 2015)

I think if Everton get to the final, the benefits to the club will be huge, and all this whining about a poor season will be forgotten and poor season or good season, they, like Villa, L'pool, Newcastle and Spurs are in reality just bumbling along.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Feb 2015)

outlash said:


> It's not inconceivable that Everton could get dragged into a relegation fight, look what happened when Martinez last chased cup glory...
> 
> 
> Tony.


I don't want to sound abrupt or rude, but do you think us bluenoses haven't thought of that? Watching us this season has been more painful than trial by ordeal.


----------



## outlash (27 Feb 2015)

My next door neighbour is a bluenose and he's been quite nervous for a while. A good manager is pragmatic enough to know that principles are all well and good but results are what matters. Martinez should be a bit more pragmatic.


Tony.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Feb 2015)

Tony, are you quoting direct from Everton message boards? 

In the last few games he does seem to have tried to be a bit more pragmatic by tightening up the defence, but the basic problem for me (and many others) is that he sticks to his possession at all costs principle which results in endless passing back and forth which means the opposition just shape up in front of us and we can't then break them down, it also means if they can get 2 or 3 players pressing our back line it is likely we will make errors (which we often do) and they create chances as a result. When Gibson came on against Leicester he started making some more direct pacy forward passes which created chances, he did the same thing a lot on Thursday against Young Boys and it made a big difference.

I am not a Martinez fan, his overall record as a manager is not good, but if he learns from his early days at Everton and consequently improves his approach and our results, I would be glad for him to silence doubters like myself.


----------



## outlash (28 Feb 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Tony, are you quoting direct from Everton message boards?



Lol no, bike forums are bad enough for pedants and tribalism!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Feb 2015)

outlash said:


> Lol no, bike forums are bad enough for pedants and tribalism!



Are those the new Decathlon models?


----------



## outlash (28 Feb 2015)

*snigger* given their 'french' approach to english on occasion, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## MarkF (28 Feb 2015)

I like Martinez and blame the clog footed oafs playing in blue, I love the sound of "possession at all costs principle", seems like a dream to me.

Our manager, Phil Parkinson, took over when we were in danger of slipping out of the football league, he got us promoted the very next season and to a major cup final and now has us in the play off positions and the FA Cup QF's, it's been an absolute linear improvement since he took over, one that shows no signs of stopping. He's the most popular Bradford City manager in my lifetime, an absolute pragmatist who rotates players and systems to suit the opposition, he only has one thing in mind, the result.

I just can't warm to the bloke, I want the "possession at all costs principle".


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Feb 2015)

Another disappointing performance from the hammers,only started playing when palace went down to ten men.


----------



## Piemaster (28 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> I like Martinez and blame the clog footed oafs playing in blue, I love the sound of "possession at all costs principle", seems like a dream to me.
> 
> Our manager, Phil Parkinson, took over when we were in danger of slipping out of the football league, he got us promoted the very next season and to a major cup final and now has us in the play off positions and the FA Cup QF's, it's been an absolute linear improvement since he took over, one that shows no signs of stopping. He's the most popular Bradford City manager in my lifetime, an absolute pragmatist who rotates players and systems to suit the opposition, he only has one thing in mind, the result.
> 
> I just can't warm to the bloke, I want the "possession at all costs principle".


Didn't have a stellar start to his managerial career here at Hull though, 1/2 a season and relegation zone before being replaced.
Seemed he never really had the dressing room support. Combination I think of his inexperience and a well established team that had been together for a good period,sometimes these things don't gell together and work. Pleased to see he's made it now though


----------



## User6179 (28 Feb 2015)

Hearts struggling badly today , think their bubbles burst at last


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2015)

2 nil up at 20 minutes at home and bloody lose 3-2. I hate football


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Another disappointing performance from the hammers,only started playing when palace went down to ten men.


The good start we had to the campaign has turned, we'll be lucky to stay in the top half at this rate.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2015)

One down + revenge on Spuds + City losing = great day!


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Mar 2015)

Come in No 6, your time's up -

http://www.theguardian.com/football...scotland-tottenham-derby-ill-health-passed-on

A true legend gone.


----------



## Inertia (6 Mar 2015)

I hope Van Gaal isnt running Johnny Evans defence

"He was not aware he was spitting. He has said that also. I believe him. For me, the matter is done."


----------



## MarkF (7 Mar 2015)

FA Cup fever today in Bratfud, I am predicting a solid victory for the Bantams, and Reading to be bullied all around a sell out VP in frantic game of hoof. 

Can see us losing big time in an any semi though.


----------



## MarkF (7 Mar 2015)

Wowee! For a neutral that must have been one of the worst televised games of football of all time. No goals, 1 shot on target and pass completion rate under 50% for both sides.


----------



## Roadhump (8 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> Wowee! For a neutral that must have been one of the worst televised games of football of all time. No goals, 1 shot on target and pass completion rate under 50% for both sides.


Just watched it on MOTD and thought it was an exciting game for a 0-0 draw. Plenty of goalmouth incident and the woodwork took a battering. Wouldn't it be nice if the winners of the replay went on to win the trophy, but there's no chance and it will surely go to either Liverpool or the winners of Man U v Arsenal.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Mar 2015)

Much hand-wringing from McNulty over at the Beeb. The only real problem I see there is the seats being ripped out. A pitch invasion is not uncommon, dressing it up as something dangerous is disingenuous IMO.


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Much hand-wringing from McNulty over at the Beeb. The only real problem I see there is the seats being ripped out. A pitch invasion is not uncommon, dressing it up as something dangerous is disingenuous IMO.



Agree, a bloke ran on the pitch Bradford v Reading and kicked the ball, this was during a lengthy break in play, and one half full, plastic bottle of Pepsi was thrown. You'd think society was going into meltdown if you read the local press, people today are outraged (and want to show they are) about the most mundane of incidents.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Mar 2015)

MarkF said:


> Agree, a bloke ran on the pitch Bradford v Reading and kicked the ball, this was during a beak in play, and one, half full, plastic bottle of Pepsi was thrown. You'd think society was going into meltdown if you read the local press, people today are outraged (and want to show they are) about the most mundane of incidents.



Yip. My made is a Facebook troll extraordinaire and got his friends whipped up by claiming Villa should have a 6 point deduction. I decided to help his cause and we ended up getting Villa a fine, 9 point deduction and the rest of this season played behind closed doors. It was glorious.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Mar 2015)

Great result for Arsenal tonight. Thought the ref played a blinder.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Mar 2015)

Arenal's first was a beauty . Just back from the game and a bit pissed but thought the atmosphere was superb.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2015)

They showed yon Di Maria's house on the north west tv news last night,up for sale at 4.5 million quid. I don't think his sending off( What a knob grabbing the ref!) will affect his bank balance but at least it'll remind us of what way overpaid twats they are!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Mar 2015)

Christ - that was *loody awful CFC. 

PSG with 10 men shamed us.


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Christ - that was *loody awful CFC.
> 
> PSG with 10 men shamed us.



Great game to watch as was RM v Shalke, I don't even bother to watch the dreary group games. Chelsea would have won that with Cech, Courtoise doesn't organise enough, his defenders were making errors all night culminating in Ivanovich needlessly giving away the late corner. I thought Silva was a great captain and Cavani caused havoc all on his own, that should surely be his position, not Zlatan's?

Still, leafing twice against 10 men and losing, my be repercussions for some players.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2015)




----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)




----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2015)

Poyet has been binned, which will surprise nobody.

Apparently he had them playing basketball in training sessions, which says it all really.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Mar 2015)

Unlucky @MarkF, shame Bradford didn't really get it on tonight. Wembly Schmembly


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Poyet has been binned, which will surprise nobody.
> 
> Apparently he had them playing basketball in training sessions, which says it all really.



SoL is becoming the dark spot on the CV of managers, it was interesting reading one of the secret footballer blogposts slating the party culture at SAFC in the light of Adam Johnson's arrest.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Mar 2015)

I watched Louis Van Gaal's latest i'll decide what you can ask me interview on the local news tonight. He was asked about Rooney's boxing video,in a light heated way. The miserable git tore into the bloke asking the question saying that what happens in his house is a private matter. Doesn't the idiot know that either Rooney or his mate posted the video on a social media site for all to see?!


----------



## MarkF (17 Mar 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Unlucky @MarkF, shame Bradford didn't really get it on tonight. Wembly Schmembly



Hammered, Reading were very good and we were very poor, went out with a whimper.


----------



## cuberider (17 Mar 2015)

Unlucky Bradford, you've had a great run though and are a credit to League 1


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2015)

I've just buffered the Scotland v N Ireland friendly up. Why on earth are Scotland playing in Scotland in red and white while N Ireland are in blue? It took me 10 minutes to figure out that they'd all put the wrong kit on.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just buffered the Scotland v N Ireland friendly up. Why on earth are Scotland playing in Scotland in red and white while N Ireland are in blue? It took me 10 minutes to figure out that they'd all put the wrong kit on.



I don't think there's any particular significance, but they're both historical colours.

Our pink and yellow hoops on white is a nod to Earl Rosebery, an early patron of fitba, and Ireland originally played in blue.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Mar 2015)

Interesting article from the Daily Fail website

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-finally-settles-football-s-great-debate.html


----------



## craigwend (29 Mar 2015)

well done North Ferriby ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32100052




Goalkeeper Adam Nicklin was the hero as North Ferriby United came back from two goals down to beat Wrexham on penalties to *win the FA Trophy*.

Louis Molt and Jay Harris strikes had fired the Welsh side into a commanding lead.

Liam King's penalty gave United hope before substitute Ryan Kendall equalised late in normal time.

Kendall's header made it 3-2 before Moult's stunning strike set up a shoot out, which Ferriby won 5-4.


----------



## Piemaster (29 Mar 2015)

Listening to it on local radio. Absolutely cracking game, proper cup final.
 North Ferriby.

Adam Nicklin - being interviewed said he won't be celebrating tonight as he has to be at work in the morning!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Gibraltar score their first ever competitive international goal.


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2015)

NFU and i don't mean National Farmers Union.What a great game.Really enjoyed it.Well done.


----------



## accountantpete (29 Mar 2015)

User said:


> £26 for the old stand felt a bit steep..



they were the posh seats


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2015)

User said:


> when to watch Peterborough United, it was my first game for over 20 years, never really went while I was playing as I played most Saturday afternoons...so went yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it, although £26 for the old stand felt a bit steep...and they lost to Coventry.....



This is Division three football FFS, £26! It's £20 at Bradford, I think our next away games at Donny and Scunthorpe are £23/26. That's why I decided to take my lad to see Benfica instead, it's less than 20 euros for both of us, flights at £34 too! Donny/Scunny or Lisbon, it's a tough one.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Gibraltar score their first ever competitive international goal.



And we needed two penalties to make the scoreline respectable. Made hard work of that one.

Hat trick for Fletcher though, which must be some kind of miracle. I hope he's got the lottery on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2015)

If anyone's bored you can listen to Accy's game at Morecambe!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_lancashire


----------



## Piemaster (3 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> If anyone's bored you can listen to Accy's game at Morecambe!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_lancashire


Nobody is ever that bored.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2015)

This is so much about why I love footy so much.....the fans

Bradford City Fans Pie Chant *HERE*


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Apr 2015)

Some stunning goals over the weekend - and no, I'm not just talking Charlie Adams. Bobby Zamora's was better - truly amazing. But also the save of the season - Tim Howard's claw-back on the line. All in all a great weekend's footie.


----------



## MarkF (6 Apr 2015)

That's a great vid, it looks staged but it was totally spontaneous.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2015)

That is an absolute belter. Total quality.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Apr 2015)

Former Raith Rovers chairman Turnbull Hutton has died after a short illness.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32195362

Sad day for Scottish football. A real man of integrity who stood up for what was right when so many others acted shamefully.


----------



## gavgav (6 Apr 2015)

A glorious day for watching footy. Mansfield Town FC, watching Shrewsbury Town continue their push for promotion. 3 wins from 5 and we are up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2015)

*Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!*

Well done Fabregas.


----------



## Doseone (16 Apr 2015)

And the award for the worst away fans ever goes to........Everton.

Was at Swansea Everton last Saturday, never heard away fans so quiet in all my life. They gave a bit of a cheer when they scored but didn't hear a peep out of them the rest of the match. There were plenty of them too. Strange, I expected them to be decent. They were a good side though, quite a big strong side and Barclay was class.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Apr 2015)

Doseone said:


> And the award for the worst away fans ever goes to........Everton.
> 
> Was at Swansea Everton last Saturday, never heard away fans so quiet in all my life. They gave a bit of a cheer when they scored but didn't hear a peep out of them the rest of the match. There were plenty of them too. Strange, I expected them to be decent. They were a good side though, quite a big strong side and Barclay was class.



I wasn't there but am surprised you say that. Our away support is almost always sold out (as seems to be the case on Saturday as you say "there were plenty of them..."), and is usually quite vocal. I am also surprised at a couple of things you say; firstly, I didn't think we were that good - a forgettable game really, Kone stunk the place out, and as for being a big strong side, one of the worries from Evertonians is that we are quite small in comparison to a lot of other teams: none of Coleman, Baines, Osman, Lennon, Pienaar, Barry or Naismith are that big, Barkley and McCarthy provide a strong presence in midfield and Stones is a classy young defender to go with Jagielka's experience and dependability. I thought Swansea passed the ball better than us but didn't really threaten, but still deserved a point.

This has been a turgid season for Everton and Martinez has come in for a lot of stick due to the overpassing and incredibly slow build up play he employs, which has made it so easy for teams to defend against and easy to force us into costly mistakes. It would be interesting to know what you think of Martinez, given that he used to be your manager, it seems to me that Gary Monk is rather more pragmatic and will mix things up a bit more depending on the opposition, but I haven't seen enough of the Swans to be sure of that.


----------



## Doseone (16 Apr 2015)

@Roadhump I'm not a Swansea fan (am QPR), but live in Wales and go and watch both Swansea and Cardiff when I can. I just enjoy watching football. Your away support was sold out by the look of it, but like I say was really quiet. I've been watching football all my life and they were probably the quietest away fans I've come across - and it's not like I was down the other end of the ground either. I've got no problem with Everton, in fact I've got a bit of a soft spot for them, and I know your home support is excellent, which is why I found it strange - just calling it as I saw it on the day. Swansea fans were giving it the "We'll sing on our own" and "1-0 and you still won't sing".

I thought Everton played well, they looked strong in midfield and had Swansea on the ropes for large parts of the game. If either side deserved the win it was Everton. Swansea looked toothless up front after Gomis went off, Emnes came on and didn't do much and in fact was pushed out to the left for much of the second half. I must say I thought Kone was sh!te - lightweight and offered very little. On the size thing I guess it was mainly Jagielka, McCarthy and Barclay (who looks like a really powerful athlete), but I thought you mostly bossed the midfield. Also, Swansea are not a big side either - most people would look big against Routledge and Dyer!! Barclay was my MOTM by a country mile.

I don't have much of a view on Martinez because as I said, I'm not a Swan, but it was really nice to see the obvious warmth between him and Monk.

Good luck for the rest of the season, from what I saw on Saturday you're a good side and I think you'll do well next season.

Cheers.


----------



## Roadhump (17 Apr 2015)

Thanks for your very well considered reply. Perhaps it was because our games are all rather meaningless until the end of the season - safe from relegation and no chance of winning anything. I have a season ticket at Everton and this season the home support too has been quite muted, and has even become quite impatient and critical during a lacklustre campaign that began with high expectation after last term.Interestingly Barkley has had a lot of stick this season, he has looked lost in many games, but then he has been hyped so much ad being a local lad expectations are maybe a bit OTT, plus he has been played out of his favoured position quite a bit.

I guess you and your fellow QPR fans will be much louder than us as you will be fighting until the last day. It is so hard to call, but my prediction is that Hull will go, as they have a nightmare run-in, then Sunderland as they seem to have have no spirit and also have a tougher set of fixtures to get through then most. The final space will be between QPR, Leicester and Burnley IMO, but then what do I know? I heard Ian Wright saying on 5 Live the other night that even if QPR do get relegated, the way the club has been structured now bodes well for the future. Good luck.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Apr 2015)

If there's one thing better than Hampden in the sun, it's winning and going back next month.


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Apr 2015)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Apr 2015)

Great day for the Blues.


----------



## Roadhump (19 Apr 2015)

Title sewn up!! Nothing personal, but it would have been better for the neutral if Utd had won yesterday, just to keep things a bit interesting. Chelsea would have still won the league regardless.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Apr 2015)

Getting more than a bit fed up with the media hooha over the Scottish Cup. All we're hearing is Hampden will be empty when Falkirk & ICT play which is utter bollocks. Then we've got the endless column inches written about the ref missing an ICT player handballing in the box (including Celtic writing to the SFA demanding an explanation. Seriously).


----------



## AndyRM (21 Apr 2015)

swl said:


> Getting more than a bit fed up with the media hooha over the Scottish Cup. All we're hearing is Hampden will be empty when Falkirk & ICT play which is utter bollocks. Then we've got the endless column inches written about the ref missing an ICT player handballing in the box (including Celtic writing to the SFA demanding an explanation. Seriously).



Of course it'll be empty, you've got no fans and some mob from the highlands will bring 3 guys, a flock of sheep and some lucky heather. 

There are only two teams in Scotland, one of which is necessary for a robust and strong Scottish game.


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2015)

swl said:


> Getting more than a bit fed up with the media hooha over the Scottish Cup.



What Scottish Cup?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Apr 2015)

MarkF said:


> What Scottish Cup?


----------



## Hitchington (21 Apr 2015)

Good time to be a hornet/anxious time to be a hornet.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2015)

As you'll all no doubt be aware, Ayrshire's Finest won the league in 64/65 and this weekend marks the anniversary of the occasion.

Despite an early request to the powers that be for a home fixture, we'll be celebrating a pretty remarkable achievement at the excuse for a stadium which is St. Mirren Park.

Although he's a terrible Hibee scum-bag like @Marmion, Aidan Smith wrote an excellent article about this fiasco (and managed to restrict himself to a mere paragraph jizzing all over Hibs, which is a first):

The great fixture cock-up has been mad, bad and sad. Mad in the way Rangers were gifted an advantage in the race for the runners-up spot in the Championship. Bad in the way football’s beaks had to squirm through yesterday’s Scottish Cup semi-final, desperately hoping for the outcome which would produce the least worst car-crash involving the cup final, the Premiership play-offs, the expired contracts of umpteen players and disrupted summer holidays, with footballers unsure when they would be able to parade their new Crocs. “Hopefully never” would be the obvious answer to the last question, but spare a thought in this farce for Kilmarnock.

It is sad that Scotland’s oldest professional club aren’t, as things stand, able to celebrate the 50th anniversary of their only title with a home game. A party was planned for next Saturday, and Killie were nice and early with their request for a match at Rugby Park. But when the post-six split fixtures emerged, they discovered they were being sent to St Mirren.

No offence to the Buddies, but New St Mirren Park seems like a highly unpromising venue for a party, what with the Paisley side’s form being so lousy. It’s true you could reasonably expect Saints to clap them on to the park, given that guards of honour are so fashionable right now, if indeed they aren’t compulsory for teams winning the toss, having audible public-address systems and mascots whose synthetic fur doesn’t smell too much of sweat and spilled pie juice – but this would be a consolation prize compared to being able to commemorate a famous triumph in your own backyard.

You wonder what sort of computer the SPFL used for the fixtures. Definitely not state of the art, more like state of the ark. A wheezing, creaking Heath-Robinson affair, seemingly incapable of organising a 15-match schedule so that Kilmarnock’s straightforward request could be accommodated.

You wonder, too, if the administrators need a bit of a history lesson about the Ayrshire club’s achievement back in 1964-65. Well, since this is my favourite season ever – and I wasn’t even interested in football at the time, and wouldn’t put aside the leatherette folder containing my copies of Beatles Monthly to properly engage with the game for another two years – I’m only too happy to oblige.

Consider this for a top four: 1 Kilmarnock, 2 Hearts, 3 Dunfermline Athletic, 4 Hibernian. Notice anything unusual about these final placings? A distinct absence of Old Firm supremacy. This was the first time neither Celtic nor Rangers would finish in the top three. Once upon a golden age our football used to be richly diverse.

Every member of the Fantastic Four fancied they could win the title, indeed Hibs and the Pars were dreaming of a league and cup double. Jock Stein was manager of the Hibees. Pat Stanton and Peter Cormack were emerging and Willie Hamilton was imperious at inside-forward. 

Hibs played Rangers three times that season (once in the cup) and won the lot. They invited Real Madrid to Easter Road and beat them, too. But then in the March Stein was lured by Celtic, Cormack telling me recently of the hurt and confusion of a dressing-room that couldn’t understand why the manager hadn’t seen out the highly promising season rather than rush to a team who could only finish eighth. Although Hibs quickly won at Parkhead, hat-trick man Neil Martin sprinting over to the abdicator to flick the V-sign, their challenge soon faded.

Dunfermline, with Alex Edwards crafting and Alex Ferguson at centre-forward, went even closer. The league campaign, featuring a first-ever victory at Parkhead, was fitted around one of the Fife team’s forays into Europe before Athletic Bilbao, who won the toss of a coin to host the third game in Spain, edged them out. The Pars just seemed to run out of time, having to play five games in 11 days, and although they reached the cup final, Big Jock’s Celts would prevail, a sign of things to come.

Hearts, according to Killie’s Tommy McLean when I spoke to him recently, simply thought they had to turn up on the last Saturday to claim the title. “They were two points ahead and red-hot favourites,” he said. “They were a good team and when we went back to Tynecastle for an experimental friendly at the start of the following season – no offside until the 18-yard line – they won 8-2 and Donald Ford scored five. But that day there was a sense we were just fulfilling a fixture – I do think that was Hearts’ attitude. They were sure they were going to win the league. They were complacent.”

Manager Willie Waddell kept everything low key. “There was no big speech,” McLean told me. “He did what he always did, took off his Burberry, put it on the peg, read out the team and disappeared.” Kilmarnock had to win 2-0 to nick the title. The goals came from Davie Sneddon and Brian McIlroy and immortality was theirs when Bobby Ferguson saved tremendously from Alan Gordon, goalkeeping, of course, being a fine Killie tradition.

You can imagine that save being remembered and possibly exaggerated at the 50th anniversary party, except you can’t be sure that New St Mirren Park will be conducive to this. If ever a stadium needed the boost of a such an event, it’s Rugby Park. In all of the colour-coordinated, plastic pop-up emptiness of the Scottish fitba-scape right now, it’s Killie’s ground which looks the saddest. They’ve just decided to close the Moffat Stand next season.

Fifty years ago the fitba-scape resounded to the big noise made by teams we now call “diddy”, to famous continentals being felled and the most intense of contests locally. “There can never have been, and it is unlikely there will ever be again, a more dramatic moment in Scottish football than what was experienced at Tynecastle Park, Edinburgh,” declared the Kilmarnock Standard.

None more dramatic, but none more Kilmarnock. McLean remembers the team sharing just the one bottle of champagne, possibly because victory had been unexpected. “We were £25-a-week players who’d won the league with quite a modest home support, just 5,000 sometimes. Back at Rugby Park that night there was no lap of honour because we hadn’t been given the trophy, but we waved to the people from the stand and then went downstairs for a buffet tea.”

All Killie wanted to do was improve on that, just a little bit.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Apr 2015)

And you typed all that from memory? wow.


----------



## Hitchington (25 Apr 2015)




----------



## gavgav (25 Apr 2015)

Fantastic day watching Shrewsbury Town clinch promotion to League 1

https://twitter.com/shrewsweb/status/592003525976182784


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't forget Barnet - promoted back into the Football League.



There were two elderly blokes who came up here every time my team Accrington played Barnet. They had B&B in my local pub They didn't come up the last time we played them in 2014,i wonder where they are?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2015)

gavgav said:


> Fantastic day watching Shrewsbury Town clinch promotion to League 1
> 
> https://twitter.com/shrewsweb/status/592003525976182784
> 
> View attachment 86845



That picture really is a reminder of the dark days of the 80s. Shameful scenes. Barbaric.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

Still all to play for in the Scottish League 1, and I'll be making the trip to Station Park next Saturday to hopefully see Forfar win the league - but that will require either loads of goals or Morton to get beaten by Peterhead.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Apr 2015)

I'd be quite happy to see Mor-ten stay in the seaside leagues for a while longer, at least until their main stand collapses and they get some human sized seating in.


----------



## gavgav (26 Apr 2015)

AndyRM said:


> That picture really is a reminder of the dark days of the 80s. Shameful scenes. Barbaric.


Cheltenham were very accommodating, especially considering we relegated them to the conference in the process. Great to see opposing fans shaking each other's hands when so much at stake. Not sure we'd get the same bonhomie if Millwall join us in league 1 next season!


----------



## Roadhump (27 Apr 2015)

Tranmere relegated from League 2 to the Conference after 94 years of league status, quite sad even though I don't support them.

It means there will be another Merseyside derby next season when Tranmere play Southport.


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Apr 2015)

Congratulations to Bournemouth who are all but promoted to the premier league.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Congratulations to Bournemouth who are all but promoted to the premier league.



I particularly enjoyed Charlton's Tweet about giving them a 19-0 hiding at the weekend. 

Chat about the Premier League being the best in the world is absolute rubbish. The Chmpionship is where it's at. Two teams in the mix to win it, four teams in contention for two playoff places. That's proper competition.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2015)

If Middlesbrough could win 10-0 and Charlton win 9-0 it could be entirely feasible!


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2015)

I always feel sorry for the third placed team in the Championship.... they slog all season and then some team miles behind them all season has a couple of good games and gets promoted. Still if the Smoggies are worth their place they'll get through.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> I always feel sorry for the third placed team in the Championship.... they slog all season and then some team miles behind them all season has a couple of good games and gets promoted. Still if the Smoggies are worth their place they'll get through.



I'd like to see Boro back up. I have a weird soft spot for them, probably because of their delusions about derbies here. That said, there might not be any given the dire efforts of Newcastle and Sunderland!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Apr 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Congratulations to Bournemouth who are all but promoted to the premier league.


And the prize for that is a year of misery among the big boys, getting thumped every week and going straight back down again.


----------



## User482 (28 Apr 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> And the prize for that is a year of misery among the big boys, getting thumped every week and going straight back down again.



So they shouldn't bother trying to win?


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2015)

User482 said:


> So they shouldn't bother trying to win?


They'll do their best as usual, but it'll be an FA Cup Final every week!


----------



## User482 (28 Apr 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> They'll do their best as usual, but it'll be an FA Cup Final every week!



Well yes, the odds are against them, but Swansea have shown that it's possible for a small club to compete in the PL on a long-term basis.


----------



## accountantpete (28 Apr 2015)

Well done Bournemouth & Boscombe

Remember Ted MacDougall?


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Apr 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Well done Bournemouth & Boscombe
> 
> Remember Ted MacDougall?
> 
> View attachment 87161


I do.

We were unfortunate enough to be stuck with him at West Ham for a while after he'd bombed at Man U. He couldn't cut it in the top division.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2015)

Norwich is unofficially my second team (after Spurs) and I'd like to see them win the play-off. It'll be tough. 

Any of the four teams have a genuine chance of promotion: it depends on who plays the best football AND keep their nerve.


----------



## cuberider (28 Apr 2015)

Great ...... we have Wigan to contend with next season with an £8m cheque before they even kick a ball.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2015)

14/15 WTF?  Nice to see the club splash out on a professional backdrop.....


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Apr 2015)

If Liverpool can't be bothered to try to beat Hull, I think Sunderland would be better off in the Championship... at least you can rely on Leeds and Notts Forest to turn up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> I always feel sorry for the third placed team in the Championship.... they slog all season and then some team miles behind them all season has a couple of good games and gets promoted. Still if the Smoggies are worth their place they'll get through.



Most idiotic idea ever - play-offs need dumping. Can be so unfair.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2015)

Well done Bournemouth - we have been hoping they would come up all season.

Our friends live in Poole and can expect a visit from us when Bournemouth play CFC next season.

No idea how big the away section is - need to check it out.


----------



## Piemaster (29 Apr 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> If Liverpool can't be bothered to try to beat Hull, I think Sunderland would be better off in the Championship... at least you can rely on Leeds and Notts Forest to turn up.


For a team trying for a Champions League spot they were poor. looked like their fans couldn't be bothered to turn up either. I know there was a boycott but Liverpool sold all their allocation, so whats the point in buying a ticket if you're not going to turn up? Especially at £50 each.
Not a great game to watch, but at least our effort and organisation paid off.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Still all to play for in the Scottish League 1, and I'll be making the trip to Station Park next Saturday to hopefully see Forfar win the league - but that will require either loads of goals or Morton to get beaten by Peterhead.



And it all went horribly wrong 
Play-offs semi games against Stranraer on Wednesday and Saturday


----------



## Archie_tect (3 May 2015)

If Sunderland win their game in hand they'll move above Newcastle..... [now there's a turn up I didn't expect] 8 games without a win and tumbling out of control with a frustrated and passionate caretaker who thinks the players are a bunch of lazy, overpaid wasters! The next four weeks are going to be a roller-coaster!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2015)

*Champione!*


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2015)

Piemaster said:


> For a team trying for a Champions League spot they were poor. looked like their fans couldn't be bothered to turn up either. I know there was a boycott but Liverpool sold all their allocation, so whats the point in buying a ticket if you're not going to turn up? Especially at £50 each.
> Not a great game to watch, but at least our effort and organisation paid off.


Someone didn't bother to read the facts before jumping in with his big feet on this one!

The tickets most bought and didn't use were £10 children's tickets; that way, we maintained our loyalty (for future tickets) while maximising the numbers of empty seats and drawing attention to the situation. Burnley and Stoke City were charged £16 per ticket, to sit in the same seats, so why was it that Liverpool fans were charged £48 (not £50 as you erroneously claim) to sit in the same seats? 

Ball's in your court now, Piemaster.


----------



## Piemaster (3 May 2015)

PaulB said:


> Someone didn't bother to read the facts before jumping in with his big feet on this one!
> 
> The tickets most bought and didn't use were £10 children's tickets; that way, we maintained our loyalty (for future tickets) while maximising the numbers of empty seats and drawing attention to the situation. Burnley and Stoke City were charged £16 per ticket, to sit in the same seats, so why was it that Liverpool fans were charged £48 (not £50 as you erroneously claim) to sit in the same seats?
> 
> Ball's in your court now, Piemaster.


I'm on a very slow net connection on a ship (amounts to a 256k line shared with 15 other blokes) and have better things to do (work) than spend loading more than the first article that comes up on the boycott (I'm not spending any time searching for it again) - it didn't give your version. I'm better informed now thanks, may have been different with a broadband connection at home.

Hull has a variable pricing policy for tickets, Liverpool, Arsenal, Man U etc =£50, Burnley, Stoke=£16. The pricing isn't any different for home fans either for a single match but looks less averaged over all home games over the season. Someone didn't bother to read the facts before jumping in with his big feet on this one!
Chelsea (admirably) subsidised their fans tickets by £10 when they came to Hull. Of course, they were worth watching 

£48/£50 I was 4% out, or 1/2 a stadium pie. You're right, I'm wrong - hope you're happy now.


----------



## craigwend (3 May 2015)

Great game to be at, Liverpool look like they couldn't be ar***d ... perhaps don't want a (interupting )Europa League Place?

But one of the few teams with a leading goal scorer with less goals than our top (injured) goal scorer ...

To be fair the £2 difference was LFC use of ASI fund which our 'owner' have used 'creatively' http://www.allamout.co.uk/


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2015)

Piemaster said:


> I'm on a very slow net connection on a ship (amounts to a 256k line shared with 15 other blokes) and have better things to do (work) than spend loading more than the first article that comes up on the boycott (I'm not spending any time searching for it again) - it didn't give your version. I'm better informed now thanks, may have been different with a broadband connection at home.
> 
> Hull has a variable pricing policy for tickets, Liverpool, Arsenal, Man U etc =£50, Burnley, Stoke=£16. The pricing isn't any different for home fans either for a single match but looks less averaged over all home games over the season. Someone didn't bother to read the facts before jumping in with his big feet on this one!
> Chelsea (admirably) subsidised their fans tickets by £10 when they came to Hull. Of course, they were worth watching
> ...


But that doesn't make sense as it ignores the reasons for the warranted boycott and doesn't address the justified cause behind it. Are we supposed to believe that fans of certain clubs have more disposable income than fans of other clubs based on their comparative league positions?


----------



## Piemaster (4 May 2015)

PaulB said:


> But that doesn't make sense as it ignores the reasons for the warranted boycott and doesn't address the justified cause behind it. Are we supposed to believe that fans of certain clubs have more disposable income than fans of other clubs based on their comparative league positions?


I didn't say I liked the policy or agreed with it. I don't. I don't run the Club either. I suspect it's aimed more at 'home fans' the ones who will turn up for the Liverpool game, because it's Liverpool, wearing half-and-half scarves, but won't be there the following week because "it's only Burnley" if the tickets were all the same price. Even though there is probably a better chance of a result against the cheaper ticket clubs.
The disposable income / league position is an interesting question. PL isn't cheap to watch. I suspect there is some general correlation between the two, I may have a look and see if there is any evidence if I get a chance. Even though gate income seems to be a relatively low % of club income compared to TV money would it not follow that the more the ticket prices are, the more income the club has and better players they can buy so (hopefully) a higher league position.
Although it may be a PL thing. I've read that get the right flights and you can and watch a Bundesligue game for less than a game at Stamford Bridge.

I didn't renew the season pass this season for a few reasons. Mostly as I'm not at home to see many games anyway, there was a period when I would have been able to go to 1 in a month, poor value for around a 10% price increase. Son is now at Uni so out of the scene and Brother-in-law was priced out of a pass completely.


----------



## craigwend (4 May 2015)

PaulB said:


> But that doesn't make sense as it ignores the reasons for the warranted boycott and doesn't address the justified cause behind it. Are we supposed to believe that fans of certain clubs have more disposable income than fans of other clubs based on their comparative league positions?



http://www.not606.com/threads/credi...s-are-pxxxxd-off-at-our-ticket-prices.297636/
Long thread - but our fans charged £43 at theirs - 
as a principle the whole pricing has priced the 'horidinary' fan out of the game , 
for me 36% increase in 2 years, owner 'trying' to change the name of the club / ongoing spat with the council - fans who oppose the owner gerrymandered out of their seats ...
with the new SkyPL deal - actual fans / gate receipts accounting only to 6/7% before the last deal so now ?,
the new deal makes real fans more 'irrelevant' -
rant over 
& yet another not renewing a season pass after 35+ years support - SkyPL bigger than any club ?


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2015)

Anfield is a crumbling shambles of a stadium. Some of the views and prices charged for away fans are insulting. I was in the away end recently with my brother in law (a Liverpool fan. From Crawley...) and we couldn't see the whole pitch. He nobly accepted the pelters I gave him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2015)

Preston cocked it up yesterday! They'd announced that their ground Deepdale was to be open to the public today to celebrate promotion. How stupid and premature was that?! Now they face their 10th play offs attempt,without winning any of them in the past!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32471093


----------



## Roadhump (4 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Anfield is a crumbling shambles of a stadium. Some of the views and prices charged for away fans are insulting



They are rebuilding the main stand at the tin mine, and it will look like a huge horrible plastic monstrosity (at present it is just a big horrible monstrosity). Apparently they intend to build another tier above the current Anfield Road end where away supporters are currently accommodated, and I wouldn't mind betting prices will increase even more, the Yanks are ruthless business people and any notion that they care about the fans is very wide of the mark. To be fair, Goodison is a crumbling shambles as well, I remember an away fan who had sat for 90 minutes in the Lower Bullens comparing it to watching the match through a letter box.



AndyRM said:


> I was in the away end recently with my brother in law (a Liverpool fan. From Crawley...)



A Liverpool fan from Crawley.....how *creepy*......boom boom!! Makes a change from , Cornwall or Norway I suppose.


----------



## PaulB (5 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> and I wouldn't mind betting prices will increase even more,



Whooo..someone's got an axe to grind! And I have my renewals in front of me and can tell you that I'd gladly take that bet. Still want to stick your money where your mouth is?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

Scottish Championship 1st leg play-off tonight, Forfar v Stranraer. 

First half stats: Forfar - Stranraer
Attempts at goal 10 - 1
Attempts on target 5 - 0
Corners 4 - 0

...you could almost write the script


----------



## green1 (6 May 2015)

St Mirren's fans player of the year. 6 year old Aaron Woodall. Good on them.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32617883


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2015)

User said:


> *Spanish domestic football to be suspended*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32618821



Bit of a mess!


----------



## Roadhump (6 May 2015)

PaulB said:


> Whooo..someone's got an axe to grind! And I have my renewals in front of me and can tell you that I'd gladly take that bet. Still want to stick your money where your mouth is?



Blimey, the sun is shining and the fish are biting, and I wasn't even angling . If you think your owners are not part and parcel of the rampant greed in football, understand the Liverpool way and would never let you walk alone (YAWN), and you want to defend them when bitter blues have a go, good luck to you.

However. if you read my post carefully you will hopefully understand that whilst I poke a little fun at LFC (and also at EFC as it happens) I am making a point in support of football fans (LFC fans in this case) and the only real axe I wish to grind is with mega-rich owners of football club owners who, in the opinion of many, are in it for themselves and couldn't care less about fans, many of whom they are pricing out of the game. Your tickets might not have increased in price yet, but the new build isn't finished yet and I wouldn't be at all surprised if ticket prices increase, hence my betting reference. The only thing that might prevent, or slow down ticket price increases is growing pressure from fans groups such as the FSF, and possibly some politicians, and publicity about the huge amounts of TV cash going to clubs now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Scottish Championship 1st leg play-off tonight, Forfar v Stranraer.
> 
> First half stats: Forfar - Stranraer
> Attempts at goal 10 - 1
> ...



3-0 win! 

Onto the 2nd leg this Saturday...


----------



## PaulB (7 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, the sun is shining and the fish are biting, and I wasn't even angling . If you think your owners are not part and parcel of the rampant greed in football, understand the Liverpool way and would never let you walk alone (YAWN), and you want to defend them when bitter blues have a go, good luck to you.
> 
> However. if you read my post carefully you will hopefully understand that whilst I poke a little fun at LFC (and also at EFC as it happens) I am making a point in support of football fans (LFC fans in this case) and the only real axe I wish to grind is with mega-rich owners of football club owners who, in the opinion of many, are in it for themselves and couldn't care less about fans, many of whom they are pricing out of the game. Your tickets might not have increased in price yet, but the new build isn't finished yet and I wouldn't be at all surprised if ticket prices increase, hence my betting reference. The only thing that might prevent, or slow down ticket price increases is growing pressure from fans groups such as the FSF, and possibly some politicians, and publicity about the huge amounts of TV cash going to clubs now.



I did read your post carefully and thought it was a cheap poke at best and a nasty insult at worst - another one contained there in your reply. 

If ticket prices were 'pricing fans out of the game' how come every game has a full house watching and that there is a waiting list - at our stadium anyway - of more than fifteen years? 

The new build will have been finished in time for the new season - the season where we have seen they are not increasing prices so I'll still take that bet. And if it goes up for the following season, that could be due to nothing more than inflation as there's been a price freeze for 2015/16. 

While I am aware of the price discrepancy between England and Germany, as an example, it is a fact that all the 'big' English clubs see full houses at every game so what we are witnessing here is nothing more than capitalism at work. Go or don't go, there's the choice.


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2015)

Ah, it's May. That's why you're back getting all upset because someone criticised Liverpool...

So to sum up your season:

- Whimpered out of European competition
- Rodgers is still inept and talks rubbish (he's got one record, but not one to be happy about...)
- One win against the top 4
- Gerrard made an arse of himself again in an important match

Happy with that?

I'll accept I was wrong about finishing in the bottom 10, and possibly Rodgers' losing his job (though there's still time...)

Still, never mind, you've got all those memories!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2015)

PaulB said:


> If ticket prices were 'pricing fans out of the game' how come every game has a full house watching and that there is a waiting list - at our stadium anyway - of more than fifteen years?



Deluded fools with the ability to play VHS recordings from the 1970s/80s?


----------



## PaulB (7 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Deluded fools with the ability to play VHS recordings from the 1970s/80s?


I doubt it. I'd say more than half on our row are too young to be able to tell you what VHS meant, or was. There's a tendency for the auld ones to drop out and stop going and they're being replaced by young 'uns. Mainly. A mid 30s guy who sits in the seat in front of me brought his 5 year-old for his first game last Saturday. My lad hasn't stopped going since I first took him at five but my other son never got in to it really so he doesn't bother.


----------



## Roadhump (7 May 2015)

PaulB said:


> I did read your post carefully and thought it was a cheap poke at best and a nasty insult at worst - another one contained there in your reply.



Sorry if I hurt your feelings, but have you ever heard of banter? It's what a lot of football fans do - take cheap shots at each other, pull each others' legs.and take the mickey out of each others' teams, stadia etc. Maybe I should also apologise to myself, I did tell a nasty tale about Goodison Park, my team's ground, after all. You seem so sensitive about any scepticism regarding LFC's owners, I am beginning to think you might be John Henry himself.



PaulB said:


> If ticket prices were 'pricing fans out of the game' how come every game has a full house watching and that there is a waiting list - at our stadium anyway - of more than fifteen years?



True, attendances are high, but it is not as straightforward as that. I know many people who can no longer afford to go to football matches because of rising ticket prices, mainly fans of Everton and Liverpool because of where I live and work, but also fans of other teams, some go to the odd game, some can afford a season ticket but can't afford to take their kids so don't go any longer. At clubs like Liverpool, a lot of local fans have been priced out and out of town tourists have taken their place. Some people I know share a season ticket between 2,3 or 4 people, they pool the price. I have an Everton season ticket, I used to go to away games as well, but with the odd exception, I can no longer afford to do so because of the crazy prices.

It is not just about affordability either, it is also about exploitation and screwing as much from a captive audience as possible. Take a look at the FSF website and read about their campaigns to do with ticket prices. Are you aware of the recent boycott by your own fans of the away game at Hull in protest at ticket prices? Are you aware that the Everton players have decided to subsidise tickets for our away game at West Ham on 16th May, due to the ridiculous price of £55 each? Are you aware of the fantastic gesture by Steven Naismith in buying tickets for Everton games and distributing them to low paid, unemployed and homeless people who, believe it or not, have been priced out of the game? 



PaulB said:


> The new build will have been finished in time for the new season - the season where we have seen they are not increasing prices so I'll still take that bet. And if it goes up for the following season, that could be due to nothing more than inflation as there's been a price freeze for 2015/16.



How much will tickets be in the new build, and are they comparable to existing seats? I can tell you that I know someone who rents a private box at LFC and has been told his rental will double, i.e. a 100% increase, some price freeze that .....next phase???



PaulB said:


> what we are witnessing here is nothing more than *capitalism at work*


That's my point really, and in the spirit of true capitalism at work, those nice businessmen you seem so keen to defend will screw every penny they can from you. They might not increase prices next season or the season after, current publicity and pressure on clubs to put some of the massive cash they are getting from TV may make that politically inadvisable at present, but as soon as the coast is clear, get ready to be fleeced. I could be wrong of course, your capitalists might be really nice people who care about other people, but then fans of their American sports franchises might disagree.


----------



## Roadhump (7 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Deluded fools with the ability to play VHS recordings from the 1970s/80s?


Cheap poke at best, or nasty insult at worst?...........ooooh sorry I must try harder to control myself!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Cheap poke at best, or nasty insult at worst?...........ooooh sorry I must try harder to control myself!!



It's ok, I don't care 

Scousers have no sense of humour.


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2015)

Meanwhile.........after much speculation about how much BCFC would increase their ST prices for next season, they have actually reduced them, by 25%!

We sold 12500 at £199 (or less) so this season they are hoping for 15000 at £149, that's £6.50 a game, I can only assume this season's FA cup run has funded the decrease as everybody expected a £50 increase....


----------



## Roadhump (8 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's ok, I don't care
> 
> *Scousers have no sense of humour*.



Let's be fair though, it is difficult to test such an assertion by reference to the supporters of Liverpool Football Club.

If you ever go to a game of footy at Anfield and the game is poor quality you can always entertain yourself with a game of "Spot the scouser on the Kop", not only good entertainment but hones one's observational skills. It's a bit like Where's Willy.


----------



## Roadhump (8 May 2015)

MarkF said:


> Meanwhile.........after much speculation about how much BCFC would increase their ST prices for next season, they have actually reduced them, by 25%!
> 
> We sold 12500 at £199 (or less) so this season they are hoping for 15000 at £149, that's £6.50 a game, I can only assume this season's FA cup run has funded the decrease as everybody expected a £50 increase....



Fair play to BCFC. Would be nice to see a few more clubs follow suit, but the money men, agents etc will be rubbing their hands in glee at the new TV money.


----------



## Roadhump (8 May 2015)

@PaulB These guys seem to see things differently than you


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2015)

Just because it's Friday doesn't mean you can't enjoy watching a match, for Kilmarnock are braving the lions den that is Fir Park when they take on Motherwell tonight.

Be amazed at the immaculate condition of the pitch!

Gasp as the keepers launch the ball aimlessly forward!

Witness the majesty of all corners failing to beat the first man!

Weep tears of unrestrained joy as a stramash in the six yard box leads to a goal!

Choose life, choose fitba.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2015)

I've changed my mind. F*ck fitba.

Our defence is a joke and we had to take our captain off because he was one knackered lunge away from being sent off, again. 69 yellows in 180 odd matches. F*cking liability these days. Our keeper is incapable of playing a short ball or commanding his area. Our midfield looks like you could blow a hole through it, let alone punch one. And our strikers look like they are scared of nets, perhaps they are allergic?

The most frustrating thing is that tomorrow I'll wake up and still love the shower of pish that is Kilmarnock for reasons best known to some stupid neurons in my brain. 

I suppose I shouldn't really complain too much, we've won two cups in my lifetime and lost 3 others. Not many folk can say that about a town club I suppose.

I've talked myself round. 

Choose life, choose fitba.


----------



## Piemaster (8 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Choose life, choose fitba.


Top posting there mate.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 May 2015)

Good luck to Jarrett Rivers on his move to Blackpool FC. To any tangerines on here, he's a good buy, cracking feet, tougher than he looks, pacy and a great attitude. Look after him, develop his natural talent and sell him on for a few million so the sell on clause is worth it to us


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Good luck to Jarrett Rivers on his move to Blackpool FC. To any tangerines on here, he's a good buy, cracking feet, tougher than he looks, pacy and a great attitude. Look after him, develop his natural talent and sell him on for a few million so the sell on clause is worth it to us



Agreed. I've seen him a couple of times at Croft Park. Cracking player, miles ahead of anyone on the park in footballing ability at that level.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2015)

*An Ode tae Fitba (inspired by John Hodge)*

Choose fitba.

Choose your team.

Choose your favourite player.

Choose a rivalry.

Choose following your f*cking team through thick, thin, promotion, relegation, victory and defeat.

Choose bovril, pies and over priced confectionary.

Choose a season ticket.

Choose your seat.

Choose your friends.

Choose the strip.

Choose going mental and getting the full kit including the f*cking third one even though you'll never see it worn by the team.

Choose wondering why the f*ck you're sitting in a half empty stadium on a freezing Sunday in November.

Choose sitting in your seat watching the same teams time and again, dreadful football, battering f*cking pies into your mouth.

Choose the memories, the good and the bad, the embarrassing defeats and the soaring victories, getting f*cked up on smuggled booze in the stands and barely remembering the match.

Choose your team.

Choose fitba.


----------



## PaulB (9 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> @PaulB These guys seem to see things differently than you
> 
> View attachment 88252


What's London got to do with it?


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2015)

Most of your fans live there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2015)

Forfar Athletic through to the Play-off finals where they will meet Alloa after 1-1 draw today against Stranraer


----------



## rich p (9 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Forfar Athletic through to the Play-off finals where they will meet Alloa after 1-1 draw today against Stranraer


Do all Forfar fans live miles away, in the Borders?


----------



## Stephenite (9 May 2015)

Into extra time at Hampden Park. Can the red lichties break the deadlock?!


----------



## Stephenite (9 May 2015)

That's it. Queens Park's only shot on target comes right at the end of ET, and goes in. The oldest club in Scotland are in the play-off final.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2015)

@tug benson are you going to be at your local team play-off?


----------



## tug benson (10 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> @tug benson are you going to be at your local team play-off?


lay off the drink at the weekends


----------



## Roadhump (10 May 2015)

PaulB said:


> What's London got to do with it?



It doesn't really matter where it is does it? It is a group of football supporters protesting about ticket prices. Whether they are Liverpool fans or supporters of another club, it tends to support my point that access to football for people from across the social spectrum is becoming increasingly difficult due to rising ticket prices. The fans in the picture seem to see it that way even if you don't. Perhaps you are fortunate enough to have sufficient income to fully fund your football pastime, but many don't and if the rampant greed in the football industry continues to result in the shafting of ordinary fans, many more won't. Are you aware that the Everton fans' group The Blue Union and the Liverpool fans' group The Spirit of Shankly have done some joint work representing fans' interests in this area?

As for your question; it is irrelevant whether it is London, Oslo, St Albans, Truro (all places awash with kopites - that's a joke / poke btw) or Liverpool, it is clearly a group of your fellow Liverpool fans - the red Liver bird with its foot on a football, and the Spion Kop 1906 banner are clues. If you really need a picture of a protest taking place in Liverpool, you will find one below, and the link will lead you to an interesting article / letter to J. Henry from an LFC fans' group who clearly have strong feelings about this issue and would probably agree with me rather than you. Try telling them they are wrong and they should bow to "capitalism at work", and simply have the choice to just "Go or don't go". 

Ticket prices may not continue to rise, only time will tell, but to suggest there is no issue as you seem to in your previous responses, is clearly out of sync with vast numbers of other football fans and with all due respect, suggests you are taking a somewhat myopic position on the issue.

http://www.thisisanfield.com/2014/1...ups-seek-john-henry-discussion-ticket-prices/


----------



## Roadhump (10 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Most of your fans live there.


Be fair though, Paul lives in Colne, it's much nearer Liverpool than most of them live.


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2015)

Stephenite said:


> That's it. Queens Park's only shot on target comes right at the end of ET, and goes in. The oldest club in Scotland are in the play-off final.



Managed by a Killie legend, Gus MacPherson. How we could do with his abilities in our paper thin defence these days. Even at his least fit he'd roll into the side with ease, and a pie.


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Be fair though, Paul lives in Colne, it's much nearer Liverpool than most of them live.



That's a nasty insult, I'm reporting you.


----------



## Roadhump (10 May 2015)

Normal service resumed by Roberto Martinez with his wishy washy ineffectual brand of pointless possession football yesterday. I would take Moyes back in a heartbeat, not going to happen though.

Interestingly a lot of folk were talking yesterday that the silver lining was they would prefer Sunderland to stay up than Newcastle. It seems there is widespread dislike of Newcastle, don't really know why and wonder if fans of other clubs feel the same.


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2015)

I think a lot of it comes down to how the club are portrayed in the media to be honest. The owner is (rightly) branded a money grabbing twat and the fans (wrongly, for the most part) painted as fickle fantasists with a breathtaking sense of entitlement. The reality is that all the fans really want is to watch a side play with a bit of endeavour, something which hasn't really been shown for nearly 20 years.

Although it could be that they hate the view from the away end, which is pretty high up. At least you can see the whole pitch though... And there's a nice big telly up there too these days so you can watch EastEnders if you get bored.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2015)

I have my new ST for Bradford City, £6.50 a game, it's so cheap I am not going to bother going to all the games. I can also walk to Guiseley's ground to take in some good Conference games after their promotion yesterday, coming back from 2-0 down at HT to win 3-2 at Chorley, with the FC United v Bradford Park avenue fixtures to look forward to as well, it's all happening locally. 

There is an unusual bond between club and fans at Bradford City and it has been good to be owned by local businessmen/fans who understand this. So I am a bit worried about the Gianni Palladini fronted takeover of BCFC going through at the mo'. 

It's always enjoyable to see a big club suffer, as pleasing as Liverpool's collapse was last season, the relegation of the Toon would just top it, Rangers failing as well and I'd be very happy.


----------



## Piemaster (10 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Interestingly a lot of folk were talking yesterday that the silver lining was they would prefer Sunderland to stay up than Newcastle. It seems there is widespread dislike of Newcastle, don't really know why and wonder if fans of other clubs feel the same.


I reckon the Toon/Sunderland are both safe after Hulls awful performance against Burnley yesterday. Thats twice they've beaten us now. Championship awaits.
@Roadhump good post there on pricing. 
As season passes are already being sold (6% increase for next season, was a 30% increase this) it will be interesting to find out what prices on the gates will be next season, as it's now looking like it will be in the Championship. More games so £/game reduces but attendances will drop off. Reduce gate prices to try and fill the ground at the risk of seriously annoying those that have payed up front for the season?
I know of a couple of more people who won't be renewing passes this season as they've been priced out of it. "I didn't get a 6% pay rise"


----------



## craigwend (10 May 2015)

Piemaster said:


> I reckon the Toon/Sunderland are both safe after Hulls awful performance against Burnley yesterday. Thats twice they've beaten us now. Championship awaits.
> @Roadhump good post there on pricing.
> As season passes are already being sold (6% increase for next season, was a 30% increase this) it will be interesting to find out what prices on the gates will be next season, as it's now looking like it will be in the Championship. More games so £/game reduces but attendances will drop off. Reduce gate prices to try and fill the ground at the risk of seriously annoying those that have payed up front for the season?
> I know of a couple of more people who won't be renewing passes this season as they've been priced out of it. "I didn't get a 6% pay rise"



No I've also not had a 36% pay increase over the last 2 years, (or 36% increase in entertainment) - though I've had my seat moved against my choice, the club name taken off the badge, website & everything else the 'owner' can to get 'his way' with -
watching our 11/14 millionaires against Burnley only 3-5 looked like they cared beyond the wage packet ... 
another not renewing regardless of division, 'fans' are in our _owners_ words an 'irrelevance' compared to the riches of SKY monies ..


----------



## Piemaster (10 May 2015)

@craigwend I have a feeling there will be a huge drop in passes being renewed at the KC. Some because of the division, the 'glory fans' but I would have thought for the Club the more diehard fans, like yourself, not renewing should be more of a concern, Sure I've seen a stat that of those that give up a season pass only 5-10% ever buy another one. Don't suppose the current owners will be too bothered by that though.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2015)

tug benson said:


> lay off the drink at the weekends


Is that a no then? I was only asking.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2015)

The Swindon v Sheffield Utd match sounds it was a right lot of dull shite - I was thinking of maybe putting it in the Mundane News thread


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2015)

Classic play off game, mental stuff from start to finish!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2015)

Poor old Wenger - 68% possession and lost the match.

Needs to take a leaf out of the Champions book maybe.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Poor old Wenger - 68% possession and lost the match.
> 
> Needs to take a leaf out of the Champions book maybe.




A specialist in failure....


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2015)

Oh my God, I hope Big Sam tells the lads to go and kick the crap out of Everton and Newcastle in their remaining two games. Finishing with eight players and the rest on yellows should do it.

Who the hell wants to be stuck with this? It's a sentence, not a prize -

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/08/west-ham-europa-league-fair-play-uefa-everton


----------



## Roadhump (12 May 2015)

It


Smokin Joe said:


> Oh my God, I hope Big Sam tells the lads to go and kick the crap out of Everton and Newcastle in their remaining two games. Finishing with eight players and the rest on yellows should do it.
> 
> Who the hell wants to be stuck with this? It's a sentence, not a prize -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/08/west-ham-europa-league-fair-play-uefa-everton


It just so happens that Everton are just behind West Ham in the FPL (or we were when I last checked) and in danger of qualifying if the Hammers don't. It could be a kicking competition at Upton Park on Saturday.


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2015)

This is a personal thing and in no way aimed at the previous two callers, but it does my head in when competitions are viewed as a hindrance rather than an honour. There are so few trophies available I just don't get the mindset of not wanting to be in with a chance of every one you're competing for.

Yes, it might not make you as much money and tire out the side a bit, I get that, but still, as a fan I always want to see the best possible performance, which is a bloody rarity when you're afflicted as I am...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 May 2015)

Fair play teams have to go through 4 qualifying rounds before the group stage. Plenty of opportunity to fail...


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> This is a personal thing and in no way aimed at the previous two callers, but it does my head in when competitions are viewed as a hindrance rather than an honour. There are so few trophies available I just don't get the mindset of not wanting to be in with a chance of every one you're competing for.
> 
> Yes, it might not make you as much money and tire out the side a bit, I get that, but still, as a fan I always want to see the best possible performance, which is a bloody rarity when you're afflicted as I am...


The problem is getting to the final takes 19 matches. Clubs like West Ham, Everton and Swansea just haven't got the squads to cope with that extra load. The last time West Ham made the Europa League they were relegated and Everton were on the brink of getting sucked into the bottom of the table dog fight until they got knocked out.

Scrap the bloody thing and bring back the Cup Winners Cup on a straight knock out basis. With all virtually countries having two cup competitions they could have both winners qualify.


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> The problem is getting to the final takes 19 matches. Clubs like West Ham, Everton and Swansea just haven't got the squads to cope with that extra load. The last time West Ham made the Europa League they were relegated and Everton were on the brink of getting sucked into the bottom of the table dog fight until they got knocked out.
> 
> Scrap the bloody thing and bring back the Cup Winners Cup on a straight knock out basis. With all virtually countries having two cup competitions they could have both winners qualify.



I know, it's just the irrational fan in my coming out. I am a bit of a hopeless fantasist sometimes!

Fully agree on having it be a knockout competition. The league format is pish in both European competitions.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Normal service resumed by Roberto Martinez with his wishy washy ineffectual brand of pointless possession football yesterday. I would take Moyes back in a heartbeat, not going to happen though.
> 
> Interestingly a lot of folk were talking yesterday that the silver lining was they would prefer Sunderland to stay up than Newcastle. It seems there is widespread dislike of Newcastle, don't really know why and wonder if fans of other clubs feel the same.



The dislike of the Mags is quite a turnaround from them being everyone's second favourite club (mackems excepted) in the Keegan era and for the Love it love it rant.

I do think Hull are starting to look like the doomed 3rd team though.


----------



## Piemaster (12 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I do think Hull are starting to look like the doomed 3rd team though.


Me too..


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I know, it's just the irrational fan in my coming out. I am a bit of a hopeless fantasist sometimes!
> 
> Fully agree on having it be a knockout competition. The league format is pish in both European competitions.


Yeah, renaming the European cup to the champions league at the sam time as opening it up well past the champions of many leagues still grinds.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2015)

The season is finishing like a damp squib. The final Sunday looks like it could mean nothing with everything decided the week before.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> The season is finishing like a damp squib. The final Sunday looks like it could mean nothing with everything decided the week before.


The premier league season.

There was quite a bit to play for down the leagues and in a lot of non leagues.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2015)

3-1 home win for Forfar v Alloa tonight in the 1st leg of the Scottish Chamionship play-off. All to play for on Sunday.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> The premier league season.
> 
> There was quite a bit to play for down the leagues and in a lot of non leagues.



You mean... there are _other_ leagues to watch? Why bother when you've got the best league in the world?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 May 2015)

Twenty years ago yesterday Blackburn Rovers won the Premier League.  The first and probably the last town team that'll win it! http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32711302


----------



## Archie_tect (15 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> You mean... there are _other_ leagues to watch? Why bother when you've got the best league in the world?!


Travel the world and get some mad person shouting Rooneeeey in your face.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2015)

Mane just scored a 3 minute hat trick for Southampton v Aston Villa.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2015)

2 minutes 56 seconds between 1st and 3rd.


----------



## Beebo (16 May 2015)

Villa are more concerned about not getting injured for the FA cup final.
No passion, they should be paying their fans back for today.


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 May 2015)




----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2015)

Beebo said:


> Villa are more concerned about not getting injured for the FA cup final.
> No passion, they should be paying their fans back for today.



I disagree. The league is over for them. Dismal result sure, but all they need to focus on is that final.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

I had 2 Killie pies today- they were very tasty


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I had 2 Killie pies today- they were very tasty



We've got the best pie in Europe etc...


----------



## potsy (16 May 2015)

Forget all this Premier league rubbish, today's big news is the announcement of my team Stockport County's new manager, Neil Young.
Division 6 won't know what hit it next season


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 May 2015)

I've had a gut full of 'Stevie G day' on the radio.


----------



## Beebo (16 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've had a gut full of 'Stevie G day' on the radio.


Palace are ruining the party atm.


----------



## Roadhump (16 May 2015)

West Ham must really hate Everton, we are without doubt their biggest bogey team ever (except for F.A. Cup penalty shoot outs) and today after they go a goal up, we equalise, then 2 minutes 45 seconds into 3 minutes of added time Lukaku, who always scores against them nods home the winner, and to rub salt into the wounds we won the yellow cards contest to make sure we don't to begin our season in July via that stupid Fair Play nonsense.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2015)

West Ham went on holiday at Christmas and forgot to return for the rest of the season. We can barely buy a goal at the moment, let alone a win.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Forget all this Premier league rubbish, today's big news is the announcement of my team Stockport County's new manager, Neil Young.
> Division 6 won't know what hit it next season


Is he bringing Crazy Horse with him?


----------



## potsy (16 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Is he bringing Crazy Horse with him?


Unfortunately I am far too young to understand that question, hang on whilst I get hold of @User14044


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2015)

All credit to Palace. I feared they'd be up-down material at the start but they've been plucky all season and rather impressive at the end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Unfortunately I am far too young to understand that question, hang on whilst I get hold of @User14044


Feel free to enjoy a 10 minute interlude...


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Unfortunately I am far too young to understand that question, hang on whilst I get hold of @User14044


Yeah, right.......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Roberto Martinez speaks with a Liverpool accent.
Whiny twat.


----------



## Roadhump (17 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Roberto Martinez speaks with a Liverpool accent.
> Whiny twat.


Substitute "clueless" for "whiny".


----------



## AndyRM (17 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Substitute "clueless" for "whiny".



This.

Martinez has one tactic which he refuses to deviate from. It's like he's been told how to manage a football team by an enthusiastic ten year old whose only experience of the game is playing as Barcelona on FIFA.

Likeable enough, but ultimately useless and gets boring quickly.

As for Gerrard, he'll be back on loan soon enough, making all this farewell and final game bollocks totally pointless. The fanfare on his return will be as tedious as his protracted exit. The media makes me hate football quite a lot sometimes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2015)

Big day for Forfar - let's do this!


----------



## Booyaa (17 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> This.
> 
> Martinez has one tactic which he refuses to deviate from. It's like he's been told how to manage a football team by an enthusiastic ten year old whose only experience of the game is playing as Barcelona on FIFA.
> 
> ...



Funny that majority of Everton fans I spoke to were lording it over Man United fans and saying they were so happy to get rid of Moyes and get Martinez as he was so amazing, what a difference a year makes.

Your last sentence is one of the great truisms of football, generally since the beginning of the premiership and certainly whenver England are in a major championships. Anything to do with Liverpool and Gerrard seems to be ramped up to a whole new level (except for his numerous failures, dives and criminal activities).

The media really do help make the sport more unlikeable every day now. Doesn't help that the players embrace the coverage so much these days. 

No al calcio mederno.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Big day for Forfar - let's do this!



Good luck to the dad's army.


----------



## Roadhump (17 May 2015)

Booyaa said:


> Funny that majority of Everton fans I spoke to were lording it over Man United fans and saying they were so happy to get rid of Moyes and get Martinez as he was so amazing, what a difference a year makes.



It is true that many turned on Moyes and rubbed his nose in it, seemingly forgetting he served us very well for 11 years, but that was mainly caused by his clumsy remarks when trying to sign Baines and Fellaini, that alienated the majority of Evertonans who had wished him well when he chose to leave for Utd. He dissed the club (whether intentionally or not) and got a backlash, much of which consisted of Martinez's good results being thrown at him when he was struggling at Utd.

In respect of Martinez, many Evertonians, including me, were sceptical when he came due to his record at Wigan, especially a reputation for defensive disorganisation. We were pleasantly surprised during his first season, but again many of us expressed caution as we realised it was generally Moyes's team, plus the addition of a couple of exciting loanees, an experienced head in Barry and an excellent young prospect in McCarthy, but he would be more sternly tested when he had to replace the spine of Moyes's team. That test came sooner than expected. His brand of possession football was sussed by opponents who find it so easy to defend against and when we began to struggle as a result, he stuck to it like s*** to a blanket. It is on the whole so slow it is incredibly tedious to watch. As you say, what a difference a year makes, looking at Roberto's managerial record overall, I fear that last season was a blip and that, combined with this season's dire football and the general calibre of his signings, has turned my being pleasantly surprised and cautiously optimistic into serious concern for the future. But, I hope he proves me wrong.



Booyaa said:


> Your last sentence is one of the great truisms of football, generally since the beginning of the premiership and certainly whenver England are in a major championships. Anything to do with Liverpool and Gerrard seems to be ramped up to a whole new level (except for his numerous failures, dives and criminal activities).



Sorry to be a pedant but he was actually acquitted of the assault charge so not sure about the criminal activities bit (got to cover one's a*** remember what happened to Sally Bercow)... but the Stevie G lovefest over the past few weeks has been nauseating, which seems typical of anything to do with the media darlings of LFC. Don't remember all this for Frank Lampard or Ryan Giggs, despite them both having won more than double what Gerrard has won...


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2015)

Gerrard can pass the ball harder than most players can shoot. Whenever I've seen him in an England shirt he keeps playing team mates into trouble with balls they have to fight to control.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Big day for Forfar - let's do this!



Oops


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2015)

swl said:


> Oops


bugger


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Sorry to be a pedant but he was actually acquitted of the assault charge so not sure about the criminal activities bit (got to cover one's a*** remember what happened to Sally Bercow)... but the Stevie G lovefest over the past few weeks has been nauseating, which seems typical of anything to do with the media darlings of LFC. Don't remember all this for Frank Lampard or Ryan Giggs, despite them both having won more than double what Gerrard has won...


Really? Were you asleep during the Lampard leaving fiasco then? And as for the number of times Giggs' goal against Arsenal was shown and he hasn't even left Man U.


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2015)

Neither Lampard nor Giggs got the love-in that Gerrard has been afforded.


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Neither Lampard nor Giggs got the love-in that Gerrard has been afforded.


Giggs didn't leave his club and Lampard wasn't a "one club" player.


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Giggs didn't leave his club and Lampard wasn't a "one club" player.



I know.

But I still think the media jizz-fest over Lampard is ridiculous and goes beyond anything I've seen before. And as I said he'll be back which makes the furore around his departure as tedious as it is pointless.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2015)

The final demotion place is a three horse race with Hill as the favourite.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2015)

Ha.... obviously I meant Hall...


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2015)

Hell.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2015)

I get more like Count Arthur Strong every day.... Bell... no, Ball. Oh, I give up, bull.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2015)

Scunthorpe.


----------



## Roadhump (18 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Really? Were you asleep during the Lampard leaving fiasco then? And as for the number of times Giggs' goal against Arsenal was shown and he hasn't even left Man U.


I really don't recall anything like the sycophancy Gerrard got being put Lampard's way, or Giggs who might not have left Utd but he has retired from playing, or Paul Scholes (twice), but then then I suppose having to suffer the Merseyside as well as the national media might influence my perceptions. I think one of the things about Gerrard is that he has carried Liverpool for the past decade and a bit more and has effectively become bigger than the club.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2015)

Cracking shot by Fabregas.


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2015)

Greatest highlights package of all time?


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2015)

I know you can get a yellow for taking your shirt off after scoring, but here's how to go one better and get sent off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=34&v=2vcJibyBRAM


----------



## potsy (20 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Forget all this Premier league rubbish, today's big news is the announcement of my team Stockport County's new manager, Neil Young.
> Division 6 won't know what hit it next season


Well he's made his mark already, got rid of all but 2 of the current squad 

Things can only get better


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 May 2015)

Hibs is now a verb


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 May 2015)

Half time, Stoke 5 Liverpool 0.

Paul B will be along in a minute...


----------



## yello (24 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Half time, Stoke 5 Liverpool 0.



Yep, just seen that! Cripes, some send off for SG!


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2015)

Bloody 'ell! The goals are flying in today in the Premiership.


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2015)

Steve Gerrard scored in his very last game for Liverpool. I bet he'll remember that game for the rest of his life.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 May 2015)

Allardyce now officially out at West Ham. The papers say sacked, but they're just not renewing his expired contract.

I have a feeling that may be a poor decision. The results have been awful second half of the season but he has been a dead man walking since Christmas and the players aren't going to bust a gut for someone who is on his way. The next choice will be vital for the club.


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Allardyce now officially out at West Ham. The papers say sacked, but they're just not renewing his expired contract. The next choice will be vital for the club.



They'll probably get Steve Bruce. 

Mind you, Steve Cram or Steve Ovett, at the Olympic Stadium would be a better choice.


----------



## yello (24 May 2015)

I watched Leicester duff up QPR. Amazing to think that both these teams came up last season. Someone's messed up at Loftus Road as they played like they didn't care. Charlie Austin will obviously be a Prem player next season, with someone or other, but other than that... a rebuilding job shall we say.

Leicester on the other hand played with belief. They've ridden their luck at times this season but it's been an incredible turn around, and Estaban Cambiaso has been instrumental in that. He's been phenomenal, not just skills but presence. And the fans know this. It almost brought a tear to my eye hearing them singing "we want you to stay"!


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 May 2015)

Aagh!! The big one!! Bath or Saracens?


----------



## Roadhump (25 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Allardyce now officially out at West Ham. The papers say sacked, but they're just not renewing his expired contract.
> 
> I have a feeling that may be a poor decision. The results have been awful second half of the season but he has been a dead man walking since Christmas and the players aren't going to bust a gut for someone who is on his way. The next choice will be vital for the club.


Rumour going round about Moyes to West Ham, probably baseless as he hasn't been at Sociedad that long but if it happens I'll be lealous, I would take him back in a heartbeat, Martinez isn't fir to lace his boots.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 May 2015)

West Ham might get Rodgers yet, apparently Moyes has ruled himself out of a move.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2015)

Half my prediction looks to be coming true @PaulB.

Rodgers is a joke of a manager. 

Still, you've got the memories eh?


----------



## Archie_tect (25 May 2015)

Just need the Smoggies to win this afternoon and all 3 NE teams back up...


----------



## Dayvo (25 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Half time, Stoke 5 Liverpool 0.
> 
> Paul B will be along in a minute...



Nah, he only sings when they win, which hasn't been too often recently.


----------



## Dayvo (25 May 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> Just need the Smoggies to win this afternoon and all 3 NE teams back up...



Sorry, AT, but my old university city is UP and AWAY!


----------



## Archie_tect (25 May 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Sorry, AT, but my old university city is UP and AWAY!


That went well! 
I must be honest I hate it when the 3rd placed team in the league loses out... that's the right result!


----------



## MarkF (25 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Rumour going round about Moyes to West Ham, probably baseless as he hasn't been at Sociedad that long but if it happens I'll be lealous, I would take him back in a heartbeat, Martinez isn't fir to lace his boots.



You'll have to get some more Martinez players then, I honestly think a change of manager would be a backward step, let's see what next season brings, he's had a good 'un and bad 'un.



AndyRM said:


> Half my prediction looks to be coming true @PaulB.
> 
> Rodgers is a joke of a manager.
> 
> Still, you've got the memories eh?



Bullshit and bluster only lasts so long, banging on about the "Liverpool way", not any different to the Halifax Town way IMO, doesn't get you any points.


----------



## MarkF (25 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham might get Rodgers yet, apparently Moyes has ruled himself out of a move.



I was in Spain recently and Moyes is getting quite a bit of stick for his poor points per £ (his contract) that he has provided.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2015)

FIFA officials arrested in relation to corruption investigation
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-eur...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> FIFA officials arrested in relation to corruption investigation
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-eur...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


The question I'd like to know about this...
is
Why is the US busting them? why not an European police force or does the bribery tentacles go deep across Europe.
Until recently bribery was legal in Switzerland and that is why all the world bodies of sport tended to locate there...
I hope the fat Blatt gets his erse put in pokey as well...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 May 2015)

American anti-corruption laws are pretty tough when they choose to apply them and they cover any company with an American connection or which does business in the US.


----------



## Stephenite (27 May 2015)

The allegations are that US banks have been used in the transfer of money for bribes and laundering. If US banks or organisations are involved then everyone involved is liable to US laws according to the US. It's a case of one bully beating on another bully. And we will all cheer. I, personally, hope all the corrupt officials in FIFA get sent to Guantanamo.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 May 2015)

How far back can they go... 1966?


----------



## Glow worm (27 May 2015)

Stephenite said:


> I, personally, hope all the corrupt officials in FIFA get sent to Guantanamo.



Septic Bladder in an orange jumpsuit- now that would be a sweet sight!


----------



## MarkF (27 May 2015)

Be interesting to see what happens at Brentford with the statistical analysis system used to provide cheap expendable coaches with a squad. 

Excelsior are tiny so this guy will have cost peanuts.
http://www1.skysports.com/football/...en-to-be-appointed-brentford-boss-sky-sources


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2015)

Are the raids not just Blatter having anyone who might vote against him banged up?


----------



## Archie_tect (27 May 2015)

Maybe FIFA have accused innocent ones who will then be cleared of all wrong-doing so that they can keep the status-quo...


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> Maybe FIFA have accused innocent ones who will then be cleared of all wrong-doing so that they can keep the status-quo...


Once the Feds get involved all those with their fingers in the till need to seriously worry. It couldn't happen to a nicer bunch.


----------



## Piemaster (27 May 2015)

Just heard on radio FBI involvement was due to the transactions being in US$.


----------



## yello (27 May 2015)

Piemaster said:


> Just heard on radio FBI involvement was due to the transactions being in US$.



I first read that as 'Radio FBI'! Cool, I thought, you can listen to the FBI on FM, digital and over the web!


----------



## Piemaster (27 May 2015)

yello said:


> I first read that as 'Radio FBI'! Cool, I thought, you can listen to the FBI on FM, digital and over the web!


'on radio' I can almost hear my local accent in that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2015)

Why FIFA should be very afraid -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...about-the-vigour-of-American-prosecution.html


----------



## Inertia (27 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why FIFA should be very afraid -
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...about-the-vigour-of-American-prosecution.html


"But, whatever the reason, the upshot is that, if you are found guilty of a white-collar crime in the US, they throw away the key."

If only it was like that here


----------



## Inertia (27 May 2015)

Acting US Attorney of the Eastern District of New York, Kelly Currie, said: "Today's announcement should send a message that enough is enough. After decades of what the indictment alleges to be brazen corruption, organised international soccer needs a new start - a new chance for its governing institutions to provide honest oversight and support of a sport that is beloved across the world, increasingly so here in the United States.

"Let me be clear: this indictment is not the final chapter in our investigation."

I hope Blatter actually worried for once


----------



## Stephenite (27 May 2015)

Inertia said:


> "But, whatever the reason, the upshot is that, if you are found guilty of a white-collar crime in the US, they throw away the key."
> 
> If only it was like that here


FIFA is low-hanging fruit in the fight against global corporate corruption. The US Senate is out of reach at the moment.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Are the raids not just Blatter having anyone who might vote against him banged up?



I read elsewhere that these guys are Blatter supporters so he's trying to get the forthcoming vote on his presidency delayed.


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Allardyce now officially out at West Ham. The papers say sacked, but they're just not renewing his expired contract.
> 
> I have a feeling that may be a poor decision. The results have been awful second half of the season but he has been a dead man walking since Christmas and the players aren't going to bust a gut for someone who is on his way. The next choice will be vital for the club.



The media has been pretty fawning of BFS and critical of the fans, but seem to forget that we scraped promotion through the play-offs, despite having the best-funded squad in the division. The exciting, attacking football of the first half of this season came about through accident rather than design, and it wasn't long before he reverted to type. Having said all that, you can be pretty sure of survival with BFS, and that's critically important with the impending move.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2015)

User482 said:


> The media has been pretty fawning of BFS and critical of the fans, but seem to forget that we scraped promotion through the play-offs, despite having the best-funded squad in the division. The exciting, attacking football of the first half of this season came about through accident rather than design, and it wasn't long before he reverted to type. Having said all that, you can be pretty sure of survival with BFS, and that's critically important with the impending move.


The problem is, who to replace him? Laudrup would be a disaster in my opinion and Bilac has no experience in the EPL - not the best league in the world but one that has it's own demands over and above coaching ability. Benitez appears to be out of the running so the chances are we'll get another Ron Manager who's been sacked somewhere else.

And we've got the Micky Mouse cup to contend with too.


----------



## User482 (27 May 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> The problem is, who to replace him? Laudrup would be a disaster in my opinion and Bilac has no experience in the EPL - not the best league in the world but one that has it's own demands over and above coaching ability. Benitez appears to be out of the running so the chances are we'll get another Ron Manager who's been sacked somewhere else.
> 
> And we've got the Micky Mouse cup to contend with too.



Mind you, Bilic of course played in the EPL, and has coaching experience at international level and in the Europa league. I agree he would be a bit of a risk, but would be a bold choice. We'll probably get Steve McLaren though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2015)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...b-clearly-allardyce-in-disguise-2015052798627


----------



## accountantpete (27 May 2015)

R.I.P. Andy King

Here's his most famous moment with Richard Duckenfield


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txufWP6nGdc


----------



## Roadhump (27 May 2015)

accountantpete said:


> R.I.P. Andy King
> 
> Here's his most famous moment with Richard Duckenfield
> 
> ...



My 1970s hero, from all the players of that time he was even above Bob Latchford for me, what a player he was, should have been an England regular IMHO. I once saw a quote from Harry Catterick saying that Andy King was the only player from the 1970s who would have got into his successful Everton teams of the 1960s.

Saw him outside Wembley before the 2009 F.A. Cup semi final and me and my mate gave him a quick rendition of "Andy is our King", he burst out laughing and had a chat with us for a few minutes, he was later with a few other ex players in our section inside the ground.

Sad news, RIP, thanks for the great memories.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2015)

Great player.


----------



## accountantpete (27 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> My 1970s hero, from all the players of that time he was even above Bob Latchford for me,



DM?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZ6og5QjSg


----------



## Roadhump (27 May 2015)

Good shout, but although I loved Duncan McKenzie and have great memories of him, he wasn't at Everton that long (when Gordon Lee succeeded Billy Bingham, his days were always numbered) so perhaps he just didn't play enough to work himself as deeply into my teenage football hero bank as Andy King. 

He was a hell of a player though, there were recently some old repeats of FA Cup ties on TV, one of which was the 1977 semi when Clive Thomas made his infamous decision to rob us of victory, my son who was born in the late 80s and had never seen McKenzie play, watched it and texted me to say, "....that Duncan McKenzie looked a hell of a player......" When he left Everton he went to Chelsea and not long after played for them against us at Goodison, he scored a good goal for them and the cheer was almost as loud as for a home goal.


----------



## RedRider (27 May 2015)

School was hell on Monday...

I think I remember him scoring in front of the Kop from a similar position but I can't find the footage. Maybe it was just a nightmare.
RIP


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Good shout, but although I loved Duncan McKenzie and have great memories of him, he wasn't at Everton that long (when Gordon Lee succeeded Billy Bingham, his days were always numbered) so perhaps he just didn't play enough to work himself as deeply into my teenage football hero bank as Andy King.
> 
> He was a hell of a player though, there were recently some old repeats of FA Cup ties on TV, one of which was the 1977 semi when Clive Thomas made his infamous decision to rob us of victory, my son who was born in the late 80s and had never seen McKenzie play, watched it and texted me to say, "....that Duncan McKenzie looked a hell of a player......" When he left Everton he went to Chelsea and not long after played for them against us at Goodison, he scored a good goal for them and the cheer was almost as loud as for a home goal.


 
Sad news about Andy King. I saw Duncan McKenzie play for Blackburn Rovers in the late 70's early 80's. Can you remember this?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7MxcmujAlk


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news about Andy King. I saw Duncan McKenzie play for Blackburn Rovers in the late 70's early 80's. Can you remember this?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7MxcmujAlk




Is that video a game of Spot The Ball?


----------



## MarkF (28 May 2015)

It seems that our manager Phil Parkinson is on his way to The Blunts, I do hope so.


----------



## Brandane (28 May 2015)

So far, so good. C'mon the 'Well! FTOF.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 May 2015)

This is unreal. I'm a 48 year old semi-grown man and I couldn't sleep last night for thinking about us playing in the cup final tomorrow, I doubt I'll sleep tonight either. I can hardly bear this tension, we're massive underdogs but I keep thinking ... what if????

COYB


----------



## the_craig (29 May 2015)

swl said:


> This is unreal. I'm a 48 year old semi-grown man and I couldn't sleep last night for thinking about us playing in the cup final tomorrow, I doubt I'll sleep tonight either. I can hardly bear this tension, we're massive underdogs but I keep thinking ... what if????
> 
> COYB



Have a good day. Just don't get too drunk before the match. I was planning on going tomorrow but we've a playoff tie to kill off on Sunday...

How refreshing is it to have cup finals without the gruesome twosome?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 May 2015)

Glasgow will be bouncing tomorrow with both sets of fans mixing and having a good time.


----------



## Dayvo (30 May 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news about Andy King. I saw Duncan McKenzie play for Blackburn Rovers in the late 70's early 80's. Can you remember this?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7MxcmujAlk




He used to jump over minis, too.


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2015)

swl said:


> Glasgow will be bouncing tomorrow with both sets of fans mixing and having a good time.



Bang on. When Hibs thrashed us back in 2007, the atmosphere before, during and after the game was friendly and relaxed with minimal police involvement.

It was completely different in 2012 when we beat Celtic. The police were stupidly heavy handed with both sets of fans and the atmosphere was poisonous, particularly after the game. Not helped by the more adventurous Killie fans reacting to our unshakeable tag of being 'Huns without the bus pass'...

Good luck and enjoy! From what I've seen both sides play a reasonably hoofbaw free style of game so hopefully it will be good viewing (he says, jinxing it into a miserable kick fest).


----------



## Roadhump (30 May 2015)

RedRider said:


> School was hell on Monday...
> 
> I think I remember him scoring in front of the Kop from a similar position but I can't find the footage. Maybe it was just a nightmare.
> RIP



That game might have been in March 1979, it was 1-1 and although I was there, I can't remember the goals. I was at the back of the Anfield Road terracing so if he scored into the Kop I might well not have seen the goal anyway.

Another game King scored in against Liverpool was in October 1979 in a 2-2 draw at Anfield (Mick Lyons scored 2 own goals that day). That time I was near the front of the Anfield Road terracing just to the left of the goal, King scored an equaliser into the Anny Rd goal and celebrated just in front of us, I have an incredibly vivid image of him facing us with his fists clenched in celebration - a magic moment (among many other not so magic moments I can recall against the reds). Can't find any footage of either game, although there is an interview on YouTube with Terry McDermott talking about him and Garry Stanley both getting sent off for fighting in that game.


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2015)

Not a great game in the end. Very nervous and a disastrous mistake for the winner. Still, ICT are a great success story in fitba.

Bring on Englandshire's effort. I've got mates on both sides but my closest is on the Villa side so that's who I'm backing.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 May 2015)

Just back. Not a big gulf in class between 3rd in the Prem and 5th in the Championship is there?


----------



## MarkF (31 May 2015)

Wow! I don't think we'll ever see anything like Messi again, we are lucky to be alive to see him. He's not normal, his legs are too short for his body and he's a pipsqueak that can't run "right", his touch and thought process are superhuman, how does he nutmeg people like that, as if it's just part of the control touch?


----------



## the_craig (31 May 2015)

Come on Ye Well!


----------



## AndyRM (31 May 2015)

the_craig said:


> Come on Ye Well!



Gonna be as weird wanting them to win today as it was backing Flakirk yesterday!


----------



## AndyRM (31 May 2015)

MarkF said:


> Wow! I don't think we'll ever see anything like Messi again, we are lucky to be alive to see him. He's not normal, his legs are too short for his body and he's a pipsqueak that can't run "right", his touch and thought process are superhuman, how does he nutmeg people like that, as if it's just part of the control touch?




There is no doubting his talent and abilities, and he's probably the most skilful player of this generation. However he'd be nowt without HGH, and his contract dealings with Barca are mercenary which is always in the back of my mind (petty, I know).

Also I don't think he'll ever leave Barca and for me true success as a footballer comes when you've proved you can achieve at different clubs.


----------



## MarkF (31 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> There is no doubting his talent and abilities, and he's probably the most skilful player of this generation. However he'd be nowt without HGH, and his contract dealings with Barca are mercenary which is always in the back of my mind (petty, I know).
> 
> Also I don't think he'll ever leave Barca and for me true success as a footballer comes when you've proved you can achieve at different clubs.




But there is nowhere for him to go to prove anything, anywhere else is down after Barca, he isn't going to RM.

I was old enough to appreciate Maradona at his peak and never thought I'd see anything like him again, but Messi is better, by far IMO.


----------



## AndyRM (31 May 2015)

MarkF said:


> But there is nowhere for him to go to prove anything, anywhere else is down after Barca, he isn't going to RM.
> 
> I was old enough to appreciate Maradona at his peak and never thought I'd see anything like him again, but Messi is better, by far IMO.



I totally get what you're saying, but personally I'd like to see him challenge himself elsewhere. Playing for one of the two richest sides in a league is fine, and I'm not suggesting he should go to Stoke or something, I'd just like to see how he'd cope at an equivalent side in a different league, like Ronaldo and Ibrahimovic have.

The Maradona comparisons are inevitable, and again that's another of my frustrations about Messi. Perhaps it's because the international game has changed, but from what I've seen Maradona dragged a bang average Argentina side to a World Cup, yet Messi seems to close up on the same stage. I've only seen videos of football from dayes of yore so I appreciate my interpretation of the past may be incorrect.


----------



## Booyaa (31 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I totally get what you're saying, but personally I'd like to see him challenge himself elsewhere. Playing for one of the two richest sides in a league is fine, and I'm not suggesting he should go to Stoke or something, I'd just like to see how he'd cope at an equivalent side in a different league, like Ronaldo and Ibrahimovic have.
> 
> The Maradona comparisons are inevitable, and again that's another of my frustrations about Messi. Perhaps it's because the international game has changed, but from what I've seen Maradona dragged a bang average Argentina side to a World Cup, yet Messi seems to close up on the same stage. I've only seen videos of football from dayes of yore so I appreciate my interpretation of the past may be incorrect.


Pretty much spot on to be honest, Maradona won a world cup for Argentina while Messi does not normally appear to be the best on the team in most games, never mind the one to drag them to a win.

I don't think we will see someone this good in a long time though, I prefer Ronaldo as he seems more likeable but I think Messi is the better player (but Ronaldo didn't need drugs to get him to where he is). As football fans though we should be happy to have these type of players to watch, that goal up above from Messi is just a work of art and I could watch it over and over again.


----------



## Brandane (31 May 2015)

Barring 5 penalties in the last 15 minutes, it looks as if "they" are staying down .

A job 'WELL done!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

swl said:


> Just back. Not a big gulf in class between 3rd in the Prem and 5th in the Championship is there?



Yet there is a chasm between 2nd bottom and 3rd in Chamionship


----------



## Brandane (31 May 2015)

A tweet on the BBC website: 


> "To be fair, Stuart McCall said last year he would do his best to keep Motherwell in the Top Flight! Mission Accomplished!"


----------



## the_craig (31 May 2015)

That is how you do that! 

At half time I still had the fear, by full time it was over. 

"Twist and Shout..."


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 May 2015)

What a weekend. I feel like the guy who lost a tenner and found a fiver.


----------



## Roadhump (1 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> Wow! I don't think we'll ever see anything like Messi again, we are lucky to be alive to see him. He's not normal, his legs are too short for his body and he's a pipsqueak that can't run "right", his touch and thought process are superhuman, how does he nutmeg people like that, as if it's just part of the control touch?



Great goal by an awesome player, but one of those that if scored by a mere mortal in a non-elite team would have been shown a couple of times on MOTD and people would be saying, "If Messi had scored that goal, they would have never stopped talking about it"


----------



## Roadhump (1 Jun 2015)

I have just finished reading a book by David Conn, a football writer (usually for the Guardian I think), called "Richer than God, Manchester City, Modern Football and Growing up". Conn is a lifelong Man City supporter who like most of us grew up supporting his team and idolising his boyhood heroes, but his journalistic research and reflections on the takeovers (at City and other clubs), over the years, and how the Sheik's money enabled them to *buy* success have left him very cynical, which could be said of many of us, but the reasoning and evidence to support his arguments are very strong. It is really interesting to hear a fan of a club benefiting from effectively winning the lottery, call the meaning of their subsequent achievements into question. I got it as an e-book and would recommend to anyone interested in modern football, whether you follow a top flight or lower league club - an excellent read IMHO.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jun 2015)

So, the second coming of Dick Advocaat at Sunderland. Hopefully he'll not pull out again, or things could get messy.


----------



## Piemaster (4 Jun 2015)

AndyRM said:


> So, the second coming of Dick Advocaat at Sunderland. Hopefully he'll not pull out again, or things could get messy.


Paging @Fnarr, paging @Fnarr


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jun 2015)

I'll say this for Big Dick too, he's got some task on his hands satisfying 40,000 Mackems. I wonder if he'll be able to last all season?


----------



## Piemaster (4 Jun 2015)

I hadn't realised his proper job title, I thought it was 'Dick Manager' when he's actually 'Dick Head Coach'


----------



## MarkF (4 Jun 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I have just finished reading a book by David Conn, a football writer (usually for the Guardian I think), called "Richer than God, Manchester City, Modern Football and Growing up". Conn is a lifelong Man City supporter who like most of us grew up supporting his team and idolising his boyhood heroes, but his journalistic research and reflections on the takeovers (at City and other clubs), over the years, and how the Sheik's money enabled them to *buy* success have left him very cynical, which could be said of many of us, but the reasoning and evidence to support his arguments are very strong. It is really interesting to hear a fan of a club benefiting from effectively winning the lottery, call the meaning of their subsequent achievements into question. I got it as an e-book and would recommend to anyone interested in modern football, whether you follow a top flight or lower league club - an excellent read IMHO.



It might have left him very cynical but not many others I don't think. David Silva or Andy Morrison, the Nou Camp or Valley Parade?

All clubs BUY success, that's how it works.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2015)

A Juve fan has walked to Germany after the club promised him a ticket.

Brilliant. I hope he gets to sit in the dugout.

Hoping for a good game tomorrow, expect Barca to batter Juve who will look to hit on the break. Gigi will hopefully be inspired by his fascistic surroundings and keep them at bay. 

1 - 1, with Juve to nick it in extra time. I hope they bring Chiellini on for the last 30 seconds of the game, just so he can clatter Suarez.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jun 2015)

AndyRM said:


> A Juve fan has walked to Germany after the club promised him a ticket.
> 
> Brilliant. I hope he gets to sit in the dugout.
> 
> ...


+1

If I wasn't Irish I'd like to be Italian. I love their attitude to life.


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2015)

If Vidal gets himself sent off, my headline would be gore Vidal....


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jun 2015)

What a great game, shame about the last goal as it made Barca's win look more emphatic than it was.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

Women's World Cup opening game on live now on BBC <something>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

FFS can everyone get over artificial playing surfaces - this is not "new" nor is it an "issue"...you shower of arses


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

Oh, here's Dave - telling everyone that the whole country is right behind England, err France, err, the team in white, yes England...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jun 2015)

I heard they're expecting an audience of 1,000,000,000 for the opening game. Then 253 for the next game. Women's football is awful, no matter how hard the BBC tries to pretend it's a sport.


----------



## MarkF (7 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> What a great game, shame about the last goal as it made Barca's win look more emphatic than it was.



I don't know, it could have been 4-0 at HT, I enjoyed it but there were a lot of really bad haircuts.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2015)

swl said:


> I heard they're expecting an audience of 1,000,000,000 for the opening game. Then 253 for the next game. Women's football is awful, no matter how hard the BBC tries to pretend it's a sport.



What a load of pish. You've either not watched much or you're on a fishing trip.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jun 2015)

No I've not watched much - can anyone get beyond 10 minutes? The goalkeepers are funny though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jun 2015)

MarkF said:


> I don't know, it could have been 4-0 at HT, I enjoyed it but there were a lot of really bad haircuts.



It was like watching Eurovision at times - bad haircuts, drama queens and awful music.

Seriously though - a great final and I agree the 3rd goal doesn't reflect how close it was. It was a bit like tennis with one side dominant for a while before the other side stepped up.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2015)

swl said:


> No I've not watched much - can anyone get beyond 10 minutes? The goalkeepers are funny though.



Yes, quite easily.

The goalkeeping can be terrible at times, but that's really not any different than the men's game. Witness Cammy Bell getting lobbed for no reason the other week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

Germany showing how to take your chances as well as dominate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Meanwhile Germany are destroying Côte d'Ivoire. Although they're contractually bound to do their share of rolling about, there's a good deal less of it. And, for me at least, this is good.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

User said:


> and miss a hat full.....



Still not a bad strike/success rate tho.


----------



## MarkF (7 Jun 2015)

What a day! I'd booked off work for the play offs, I like to see Gijon as much as possible.  Real Betis Bolompie (love it) were already up as champions, Girona were second, Gijon were in 3rd spot with them needing to win by at least 2 and Girona not to win, to go up, but Girona were at home to no hopers CF Lugo.

Here's where "morbo" kicks in, Real Betis and Sporting Gijon, despite being at opposite ends of the country, are in total love. So Betis give up from minute one and let Gijon rum amok, but all to no avail as Girona are soon 1-0 up. Gijon go on to win 0-3 and as the game ends Girona v Lugo enters injury time, Lugo score! Girona go immediately up the other end and score, it's ruled out, fans go mental, linesman hit on the bonce with a bottle........game ends well late and Gijon are up into La Liga. Here are the Gijon players celebrating with their fans, the Betis fans, only in Spain!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

Just spotted that Colin Jackson, ex-Rangers and Scotland, has died of cancer aged 68.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jun 2015)

Liverpool have signed Danny Ings... Ambitious stuff there.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jun 2015)

Quote from 'Arry on Rio Ferdinand -

“I’d like to see him as manager of West Ham. _*I’d go with him as director of football – that would be a good partnership*_. I’d love to see him get the opportunity somewhere, he’s young and enthusiastic."

It would be funny if it weren't for the tiny but terrifying chance of it actually happening.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Quote from 'Arry on Rio Ferdinand -
> 
> “I’d like to see him as manager of West Ham. _*I’d go with him as director of football – that would be a good partnership*_. I’d love to see him get the opportunity somewhere, he’s young and enthusiastic."
> 
> It would be funny if it weren't for the tiny but terrifying chance of it actually happening.



In the same interview he went on to say he rates Di Canio as a manager. He's totally lost the plot.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jun 2015)

So, Bilic to West Ham.

I still think they should have stuck with old Up and Under till they got into the new stadium, but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## HertzvanRental (9 Jun 2015)

Has Ron Greenwood retired?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Has Ron Greenwood retired?


Same year as Sir Alf Ramsey, I believe.


----------



## HertzvanRental (9 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Same year as Sir Alf Ramsey, I believe.


That's the defence buggered!!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jun 2015)

If we had kept old up and under we would have been playing championship football in the olympic staduim.

 Slavin


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2015)

Meanwhile, bully in a beamer Bosnich....
http://www.theguardian.com/australi...h-on-good-behaviour-bond-for-clipping-cyclist


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

On this day in 1978 Archie Gemmill scored "that" goal. Rejoice.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> If we had kept old up and under we would have been playing championship football in the olympic staduim.
> 
> Slavin



That'll be season 2016-17, then.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jun 2015)

Was it today? Blimey. I think that was the last match my dad ever watched.


----------



## itchybeard (11 Jun 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Liverpool have signed Danny Ings... Ambitious stuff there.


Good player. 
I don't think Liverpool have been ambitious for many, many years. 
A big club always behind in transfers and ambition compared to Chelsea, Arsenal, Utd, City and even Southampton.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jun 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> If we had kept old up and under we would have been playing championship football in the olympic staduim.
> 
> Slavin



I have nothing against West Ham but I so want this to go belly up, there is great story in the making. I'd like to see them go down with Bilic sacked by Xmas, a saviour like Warnock failing to keep them up and them being replaced in the PL by a smug fat Sam taking Derby (or anybody) up.

Orient going up would be good too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

swl said:


> Was it today? Blimey. I think that was the last match my dad ever watched.



Not a bad last game.

I wish it had been mine.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2015)

itchybeard said:


> Good player.
> I don't think Liverpool have been ambitious for many, many years.
> A big club always behind in transfers and ambition compared to Chelsea, Arsenal, Utd, City and even Southampton.



He's awright but not much more. Decent chap by all accounts which I like.

A bit of a punt for Liverpool I reckon, but not so expensive as Carroll.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Anyone got a link for live coverage of Ireland v Scotland game?


----------



## User6179 (13 Jun 2015)

ROI 1 Scotland 0 , offside and maybe handball for the goal .


----------



## tug benson (13 Jun 2015)

McCarthy should have been sent off


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

If only Sepp was still in charge we'd get £10m for that goal standing


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jun 2015)

Easy seen where the Irish spent their bung. Officials going back home with brown envelopes in their back pockets.


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2015)

Is Dennis Law playing?


----------



## User6179 (13 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Is Dennis Law playing?



Dropped for Dalglish I believe .


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2015)

Eddy said:


> Dropped for Dalglish I believe .


Sack the manager!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jun 2015)




----------



## discominer (13 Jun 2015)

Nice on e Shaun.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2015)

swl said:


> View attachment 91817



What's that? Riverdance?


----------



## the_craig (13 Jun 2015)

A draw is satisfactory - nothing else.

Wins against Georgia, Poland and Gibraltar are what's needed.

Guess which one will give the most bother...?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Faroe Islands beat Greece 2-1, I only pay attention as ex-Forfar Athletic player Odmar Faeroe plays for them


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2015)

England 2 Mexico 1.

The women's game is not as physical as the mens, but for me that makes it more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## the_craig (13 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> The women's game is not as physical as the mens, but for me that makes it more enjoyable to watch.



Yeah, THAT'S why you watch it...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> England 2 Mexico 1.
> 
> The women's game is not as physical as the mens, but for me that makes it more enjoyable to watch.


I am enjoying it, the most disappointing aspect being the "pundits" who seem to be following their male counterparts in speaking utter shite.


----------



## Rasmus (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Faroe Islands beat Greece 2-1, I only pay attention as ex-Forfar Athletic player Odmar Faeroe plays for them



And here's how it happened. Some entertainment for halftime (or earlier, if boredom sets in).

http://kvf.fo/netvarp/sv/2015/06/13/maliniweb

First scorer plays in the second tier of the Danish league. Second is mostly a bench player in the top tier (he's only 19, though).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2015)

On the positive side I suppose we could describe England's performance as ''resilient.'' And with that defence, they need to be....


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the positive side I suppose we could describe England's performance as ''resilient.'' And with that defence, they need to be....


England do pass the ball a lot better than of old. Capello started getting them to concentrate on that aspect and Mr Roy also has the team playing that way, they're not the embarrassment they used to be when they couldn't string more than three passes together.

International football is something I find boring now, it's very rare that I watch a full game. Highly competent and well coached teams tend to cancel each other out and the matches are mostly rather sterile.


----------



## MarkF (14 Jun 2015)

The first goal conceded was comical, I think they will be easy meat for good team, like the USA............


----------



## itchybeard (15 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> England 2 Mexico 1.
> 
> The women's game is not as physical as the mens, but for me that makes it more enjoyable to watch.



I enjoy watching the women games. Less boring than mens and less diving! And They can take a punishment unlike mens.


----------



## itchybeard (15 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE.="Smokin Joe, post: 3745299, member: 168"]England do pass the ball a lot better than of old. Capello started getting them to concentrate on that aspect and Mr Roy also has the team playing that way, they're not the embarrassment they used to be when they couldn't string more than three passes together.

International football is something I find boring now, it's very rare that I watch a full game. Highly competent and well coached teams tend to cancel each other out and the matches are mostly rather sterile.[/QUOTE]
Agreed. I watch highlights only, i cannot be bothered with a full game. Its lacklustre.


----------



## yello (15 Jun 2015)

I saw the 2nd half of Slovenia v England. 2 points of note; England played really rather well, which surprised me tbh, very slick looking, quick on the break, the youngsters looking like a new football generation and Rooney looking frankly slow and carp. AND some of the Slovenians (is that what they are called???) are pretty frekkin' thuggish!

Re the women's game (which I generally prefer these days), I think I've become educated to it courtesy of living in France. The national side are useful, the national leagues are of a decent standard and matches are televised a bit. It's treated seriously and there's no sniggering childish 'swapping shirts at fulltime' comments. I now watch it as a different game, without reference to the men's game.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jun 2015)

I have long been defending Shrek against his many detractors, citing his quick thinking, ability to read the game and occasional genius long balls that completely swing a game, but I have to confess that he's looking more and more of a donkey.


----------



## craigwend (16 Jun 2015)

Bring on the @Accy cyclist ...*Accy cyclist **
...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33151733

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33140081


*where is it ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jun 2015)

craigwend said:


> Bring on the @Accy cyclist ...*Accy cyclist **
> ...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33151733
> ...



Son versus dad  http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/06/josh-ready-for-hull/ Will you be making the trip over Craigwend?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jun 2015)

Fixtures just out......away to the gooners first game,that's a baptism of fire for slavin.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2015)

User said:


> nice response by bastian schweinsteiger ..... http://www.balls.ie/football/bastia...irish-fan-who-died-in-berkeley-tragedy/297449



Great gesture from a great player.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2015)

However, don't forget that football is a despicable game played by miscreants at all levels @User!

Although those Leicester boys haven't covered themselves in glory. Imagine your old man seeing you in an orgy...


----------



## craigwend (18 Jun 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Son versus dad  http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/06/josh-ready-for-hull/ Will you be making the trip over Craigwend?



Hoping to - will need time off work & comrades to attend ...


----------



## craigwend (30 Jun 2015)

*Nigel Pearson: Leicester City sack manager*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33338638


----------



## cuberider (30 Jun 2015)

craigwend said:


> *Nigel Pearson: Leicester City sack manager*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33338638


Football silly season starts early


----------



## Winnershsaint (1 Jul 2015)

Well that's Clyne off. He can do one, along with Lallana and Lovren. When will Brenda learn he can't simply cherry pick players and get them to reproduce Saints form. There is an underpinning ethos at SFC which is bigger than the individuals. Personally I think this is more about stopping us than improving Liverpool. Put simply the 'Sky Six' cannot afford to allow us to become interlopers season on season so window by window they try and unsettle and dismantle. We March On!


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jul 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> Well that's Clyne off. He can do one, along with Lallana and Lovren. *When will Brenda learn* he can't simply cherry pick players and get them to reproduce Saints form. There is an underpinning ethos at SFC which is bigger than the individuals. Personally I think this is more about stopping us than improving Liverpool. Put simply the 'Sky Six' cannot afford to allow us to become interlopers season on season so window by window they try and unsettle and dismantle. We March On!



Never, he's a clueless fud who spouts quasi-philosophical rubbish which the media lap up, so they don't slate him. He's won a play-off with Swansea and thinks he's some kind of footballing messiah. 

Deluded Brendan is one of the funniest accounts on Twitter.


----------



## Winnershsaint (1 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Never, he's a clueless fud who spouts quasi-philosophical rubbish which the media lap up, so they don't slate him. He's won a play-off with Swansea and thinks he's some kind of footballing messiah.
> 
> Deluded Brendan is one of the funniest accounts on Twitter.



It is indeed very funny. Not content with taking our players off us he has started stealing our fans too! http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-complete-danny-ings-signing-5844020


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Jul 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> It is indeed very funny. Not content with taking our players off us he has started stealing our fans too! http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-complete-danny-ings-signing-5844020


If I could remind you that Southampton nicked Clyne off of Palace having been bought up through our academy


----------



## Winnershsaint (1 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> If I could remind you that Southampton nicked Clyne off of Palace having been bought up through our academy


Paid £2 Million and am led to believe 25% sell on clause. Not really fussed about Clyne leaving he gave us three good years and got in the England team, so harbour no ill will towards him in the future , We have his replacement already in place. We paid him more to join us than he got at Palace and Liverpool are probably doubling that. Most of us would move jobs in similar circumstances. It's frustrating that its Liverpool, yet again, but they've yet to get anything like value out the three LLL's last season so am hoping something similar will happen with Clyne. Rodgers made some silly statements about our so called firesale/meltdown last year so watching him fail is all the more satisfying. The sum of the whole with the ethos we have as a club is bigger than the constituent individuals, so I expect us to be around where we were last season even with EL commitments.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2015)

The big one tonight, England v Japan with a final against the USA for the winners. I'm enjoying this tournament far more than I normally do the men's world cup. One thing that has made the games exciting to watch is the goalkeepers tend to spill the ball more than they do in the men's game which leads to a bit more goalmouth action. This leads me to something I have long advocated, a rule change where goalkeepers can use their hands only to punch or parry the ball, no holding or catching which kills the action stone dead. I'd love to see it experimented with.

And isn't it a shame about the Germans getting knocked out?


----------



## accountantpete (1 Jul 2015)

The first pre-season training sessions in Holland are eagerly anticipated!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uj2g-wxzEM


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2015)

It's 25 years today since we lost to Germany in the semi final. Hasn't time flown by!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0xf3WuuVl4


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jul 2015)

I never thought I'd say this in a footballing context, but well done England. Played really well and third is a creditable, if meaningless, result.

Really raised the profile of a lot of players and I hope ladies football in general, in this country at least where it seems to be held in contempt at times.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I never thought I'd say this in a footballing context, but well done England. Played really well and third is a creditable, if meaningless, result.
> 
> Really raised the profile of a lot of players and I hope ladies football in general, in this country at least where it seems to be held in contempt at times.


I was impressed enough to stay up and watch some of the games. Last night's was absorbing and really pleasantly surprised by the standard - if that doesn't sound too patronising.
In other news, I see that Robbie Keane, David Villa, Kevin Doyle and Kaka all scored in the MLS yesterday. Funny old world innit, football.


----------



## Roadhump (5 Jul 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> Paid £2 Million and am led to believe 25% sell on clause. Not really fussed about Clyne leaving he gave us three good years and got in the England team, so harbour no ill will towards him in the future , We have his replacement already in place. We paid him more to join us than he got at Palace and Liverpool are probably doubling that. Most of us would move jobs in similar circumstances. It's frustrating that its Liverpool, yet again, but they've yet to get anything like value out the three LLL's last season so am hoping something similar will happen with Clyne. Rodgers made some silly statements about our so called firesale/meltdown last year so watching him fail is all the more satisfying. The sum of the whole with the ethos we have as a club is bigger than the constituent individuals, so I expect us to be around where we were last season even with EL commitments.


Great to see anti-Liverpool feeling from around the country, although as a Southampton fan you have good reason with them plundering your club the last 2 close seasons, my disdain for them is based purely on nothing more rational than my life's 2 great passions; loving Everton and hating Liverpool.


----------



## MarkF (5 Jul 2015)

I have an irrational dislike of Brendan Rodgers, its started to spill over for the whole club. 

Our ST sales have gone very well, over 18000 at the mo', with one small stand for away fans and space left for walk up's, that pretty much sells out Valley Parade. Amazing for division three footie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I was impressed enough to stay up and watch some of the games. Last night's was absorbing and really pleasantly surprised by the standard - if that doesn't sound too patronising.


I watched it too and didn't enjoy the spirit in which it was played. There were too many people having a Popp at others.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2015)

Just secured tickets for Lovely Wife and I to toddle off to Newcastle on 26 Sept to watch The Champions do rather better than the last couple of visits there.

Never been there before and I didn't realise that us 'away' fans are consigned to such a high altitude!

Roll on August! I'm missing the angst of matchday....


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just secured tickets for Lovely Wife and I to toddle off to Newcastle on 26 Sept to watch The Champions do rather better than the last couple of visits there.
> 
> Never been there before and I didn't realise that us 'away' fans are consigned to such a high altitude!
> 
> Roll on August! I'm missing the angst of matchday....



It's not too bad, I've sat just under the away end before and while you're miles away you do get a full view of the pitch.

Lots of good food and booze recommendations if you want 'em.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just secured tickets for Lovely Wife and I to toddle off to Newcastle on 26 Sept to watch The Champions do rather better than the last couple of visits there.
> 
> Never been there before and I didn't realise that us 'away' fans are consigned to such a high altitude!
> 
> Roll on August! I'm missing the angst of matchday....




Take an oxygen tank with you. High altitude is no exaggeration.

Anyway.. sad to see McEachran go (To Brentford), he was first team material easy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

Jimmy Murray died today. He scored Scotland's first ever World Cup goal


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2015)

Got to miss our opening game at Morten to take customers to Man Utd. Hard choice - decrepit Cappielow with it's ramshackle stand, tiny seats and bodawful facilities or an executive box, free bar and three course meal?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

I'd also like to add (since I am píssed, or working my way towards it) that I farking despise what has happened to football/business and that I cannot be bothered watching "technical" football - a lot of fúcking shite. Fitba' is as much about mistakes as anything else. I'd rather watch a game of 5 or 6 goals (or even 2 or 3!) than a 0-0 draw where everyone made no mistakes.

I thought last years World Cup was great. I do not care what happens in Europe, England Premier as I find it dull - I know it is different for fans of the teams - and "top" Scottish football is even worse as they cannae play a decent game but think they can! A right shower of cúnts!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'd also like to add (since I am píssed, or working my way towards it) that I farking despise what has happened to football/business and that I cannot be bothered watching "technical" football - a lot of fúcking shite. Fitba' is as much about mistakes as anything else. I'd rather watch a game of 5 or 6 goals (or even 2 or 3!) than a 0-0 draw where everyone made no mistakes.
> 
> I thought last years World Cup was great. I do not care what happens in Europe, England Premier as I find it dull - I know it is different for fans of the teams - and "top" Scottish football is even worse as they cannae play a decent game but think they can! A right shower of cúnts!



Glorious.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2015)

Accy play local big club Blackburn Rovers tomorrow. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/07/stanley-blackburn-rovers/
It's always a friendly affair with fans mingling with each other in the pub and during the game. Next week we play local side Burnley. I wont be going. They fill the ground, with many of their fans half cut looking for trouble.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Jul 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy play local big club Blackburn Rovers tomorrow. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/07/stanley-blackburn-rovers/
> It's always a friendly affair with fans mingling with each other in the pub and during the game. Next week we play local side Burnley. I wont be going. They fill the ground, with many of their fans half cut looking for trouble.


When people talk about football rivalries and compare how fierce that rivalry is in certain places, they usually talk of the big ones, such as Everton v Liverpool, Man City v Man Utd, Celtic v Rangers, Arsenal v Spurs etc, but I used to work with a bloke who came from Blackburn who used to say such games were tense and the rivalry was fierce, but if you want to see pure hatred try Blackburn v Burnley. There are probably several others with less prominent clubs that are equally fierce and a bit more than the big names.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jul 2015)

swl said:


> Got to miss our opening game at Morten to take customers to Man Utd. Hard choice - decrepit Cappielow with it's ramshackle stand, tiny seats and bodawful facilities or an executive box, free bar and three course meal?


Bog all wrong with Scapa Flow...
best surface and sad surroundings..
yeah, you are right..
Mon the 'Ton

I saw aprt of the U19s(?) game on Eurosport last night, Russia v Spain..
Russian captain gestured to the Ref asking for a card for the Spanish player as he'd handled the ball..
Ref gives a card
to the Russian..
he's had a previous yellow so off..


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2015)

Roadhump said:


> When people talk about football rivalries and compare how fierce that rivalry is in certain places, they usually talk of the big ones, such as Everton v Liverpool, Man City v Man Utd, Celtic v Rangers, Arsenal v Spurs etc, but I used to work with a bloke who came from Blackburn who used to say such games were tense and the rivalry was fierce, but if you want to see pure hatred try Blackburn v Burnley. There are probably several others with less prominent clubs that are equally fierce and a bit more than the big names.



South America raises the bar when it comes to rivalries I reckon. 

Newcastle/Sunderland is pretty fierce too, partly because Northumberland's finest have a pretty heavy handed approach to policing the affair.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Take an oxygen tank with you. High altitude is no exaggeration.
> 
> Anyway.. sad to see McEachran go (To Brentford), he was first team material easy.



Maybe we'll do a 'Matic' with him. 

I haven't seen that much footage of him tbh but he looked ok.

Very competitive to get in the top teams but if he really is any good he ought to gravitate upwards - see how he goes over the next couple of years.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'd also like to add (since I am píssed, or working my way towards it) that I farking despise what has happened to football/business and that I cannot be bothered watching "technical" football - a lot of fúcking shite. Fitba' is as much about mistakes as anything else. I'd rather watch a game of 5 or 6 goals (or even 2 or 3!) than a 0-0 draw where everyone made no mistakes.
> 
> I thought last years World Cup was great. I do not care what happens in Europe, England Premier as I find it dull - I know it is different for fans of the teams - and "top" Scottish football is even worse as they cannae play a decent game but think they can! A right shower of cúnts!



How's your head this morning?


----------



## MarkF (11 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> South America raises the bar when it comes to rivalries I reckon.
> 
> Newcastle/Sunderland is pretty fierce too, partly because Northumberland's finest have a pretty heavy handed approach to policing the affair.



My first trip to Asturias coincided with the Asturian derby, Sporting Gijon v Ovideo, I only knew of the latter as that's where Collymore ended his career (by walking out). I couldn't get a ticket so watched it in a bar, the day long street battle right outside was far more entertaining. The hatred is intense and it has carried on even though Ovideo's demise has seen them reduced to playing Gijon's B team. 

This clip is from game that would be something like West Brom v Wolves reserves.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How's your head this morning?


Morning? Oh yeh, I didnae see much of that today


----------



## craigwend (11 Jul 2015)

http://www.thefa.com/news/2015/jul/the-fa-council-reject-hull-city-application


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jul 2015)

Good old West Ham.

Got a place in the EUFA through winning the fair play competition, then promptly get a player sent off in the first round


----------



## Roadhump (11 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> South America raises the bar when it comes to rivalries I reckon.
> 
> Newcastle/Sunderland is pretty fierce too, partly because Northumberland's finest have a pretty heavy handed approach to policing the affair.



Yes, forgot about South American, heard so many stories of madness there where football is concerned. Northunbria's finest seem to have had a reputation for heavy handed policing of football matches for many a year, which may cause problems, but I hope they were a bit heavy handed with that Geordie who tried to knock the police horse out the horrible cruel tit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2015)

Roadhump said:


> When people talk about football rivalries and compare how fierce that rivalry is in certain places, they usually talk of the big ones, such as Everton v Liverpool, Man City v Man Utd, Celtic v Rangers, Arsenal v Spurs etc, but I used to work with a bloke who came from Blackburn who used to say such games were tense and the rivalry was fierce, but if you want to see pure hatred try Blackburn v Burnley. There are probably several others with less prominent clubs that are equally fierce and a bit more than the big names.




I've been to about 10 of the Rovers Burnley derbies,all in the late 1970's and 80's.
A lot of hatred from either side,but i always felt safe because of the large support and the large police presence, Bolton Wanderers Burnden Park however was a dodgy derby. Usually played on a Tuesday night with few away fans and few police to protect them.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2015)

Yesterday I went to see Killie play Berwick in a pre season game. The match was pretty pish, but the day was excellent, mostly because of Eric Tait, holder of their goals and appearances records. He'd clocked the other member of The Newcastle and North East Kilmarnock Supporters Association at the station and offered us a tour of Shielfield Park!

We met the chairman, vice chairman, had a look at the changing rooms, saw one of our players (Josh Magennis) naked, met our manager, had a wander on the pitch (which is a great surface), got given programmes and team sheets... The guy clearly loves the club and totally embodies what fitba should be about - the fans.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Good old West Ham.
> 
> Got a place in the EUFA through winning the fair play competition, then promptly get a player sent off in the first round



Can't see us winning the play fair league this season now that julian dicks is back.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2015)

Sterling quite simply is not worth that amount - a bonkers price in an admittedly bonkers marketplace.


----------



## User482 (13 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> South America raises the bar when it comes to rivalries I reckon.
> 
> Newcastle/Sunderland is pretty fierce too, partly because Northumberland's finest have a pretty heavy handed approach to policing the affair.


I watched Bolivar vs El Tigre in La Paz a few years back. Following an extremely dodgy 90th minute penalty that allowed Bolivar to equalize, the ref was escorted from the ground under the protection of riot police, as rocks rained down on their shields.


----------



## Inertia (13 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sterling quite simply is not worth that amount - a bonkers price in an admittedly bonkers marketplace.


http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...hunt-northern-irish-con-artist-20150713100079


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2015)

@SpokeyDokey 

Good You Tube link for you
*HERE*

Can't seem to embed for some reason.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Jul 2015)

He's passed his medical

Good riddance to very bad rubbish.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...m-Liverpool-to-Manchester-City-confirmed.html


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @SpokeyDokey
> 
> Good You Tube link for you
> *HERE*
> ...



@ianrauk

Looks like it could be a belter - I saw some exterior mock-ups (someone had linked to the architects off of The Shed on CFC site) - I think it looks like something out of Gotham City. Very brutal and harking back to Victorian London. Complete contrast to the wispy/illuminated/wavy grounds that are all the rage. Really liking it.

Thanks for sharing.

KTBFFH


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @ianrauk
> 
> Looks like it could be a belter - I saw some exterior mock-ups (someone had linked to the architects off of The Shed on CFC site) - I think it looks like something out of Gotham City. Very brutal and harking back to Victorian London. Complete contrast to the wispy/illuminated/wavy grounds that are all the rage. Really liking it.
> 
> ...


It does look good. Last time I visited Stamford Bridge Bobby Moore was still playing for West Ham. Back then it was a ground devoid of atmosphere with the stands and terraces set well back from the pitch - am I right in remembering a running track round the outside?

One thing about modern grounds, as good as they are for spectators they lack character from a TV viewers perspective. They all look pretty much the same on the box, before the spate of rebuilds and improvements you could tell most grounds as soon as the cameras started to roll.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> It does look good. Last time I visited Stamford Bridge Bobby Moore was still playing for West Ham. Back then it was a ground devoid of atmosphere with the stands and terraces set well back from the pitch - am I right in remembering a running track round the outside?
> 
> One thing about modern grounds, as good as they are for spectators they lack character from a TV viewers perspective. They all look pretty much the same on the box, before the spate of rebuilds and improvements you could tell most grounds as soon as the cameras started to roll.



The athletics track disappeared in bits- the last of which went in the 90's.

I think greyhounds raced there yonks back.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've been to about 10 of the *Rovers Burnley derbies*,all in the late 1970's and 80's.
> A lot of hatred from either side,but i always felt safe because of the large support and the large police presence, Bolton Wanderers Burnden Park however was a dodgy derby. Usually played on a Tuesday night with few away fans and few police to protect them.


I've been to a few since the late 80s. I always find it depends on who you're with. Some, even at Turf Moor have been pretty hair-raising whereas others, like when Burnley tried to literally take the roof off Ewood Park I didn't find intimidating at all.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The athletics track disappeared in bits- the last of which went in the 90's.
> 
> I think greyhounds raced there yonks back.




Greyhounds and Speedway.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2015)




----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


>


Viewed from the side the pitch seemed to have quite a prominent camber which always seemed a bit odd.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Jul 2015)

Ha! Cowdenbeath still play in such luxurious surroundings. The 21st Century hasn't quite made it there yet.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2015)

Brian Hall died today

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/jul/16/brian-hall-liverpool-dies-aged-68

I remember going to watch Liverpool train at Melwood as a kid, when you could just go in and Emlyn Hughes and Tommy Smith were taking the pee out of him because he had a degree, saying in a posh voice, "I say Brian, be a good chap and pass the ball would you". He didn't and belted it at the goal I was standing behind and it whistled over my head at some speed. Up until then I never knew you could hit a ball so hard. Funny how things trigger memories like that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Brian Hall died today
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/jul/16/brian-hall-liverpool-dies-aged-68
> 
> I remember going to watch Liverpool train at Melwood as a kid, when you could just go in and Emlyn Hughes and Tommy Smith were taking the pee out of him because he had a degree, saying in a posh voice, "I say Brian, be a good chap and pass the ball would you". He didn't and belted it at the goal I was standing behind and it whistled over my head at some speed. Up until then I never knew you could hit a ball so hard. Funny how things trigger memories like that.




That's the first i've heard of his passing. Maybe there'll be more on the local tv news on Monday? I remember him playing for Burnley at the end of his career, and of course for Liverpool in the early 1970's. I don't think he ever played for Scotland?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jul 2015)

Accy beat Burnley yesterday in a pre season friendly. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/07/stanley-burnley/ We played very well, going 3-0 up after 10 minutes! I know i said the other week that i wouldn't be going due to their fans, but i decided to risk it and to be fair they behaved..as far as i know,


----------



## Roadhump (19 Jul 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's the first i've heard of his passing. Maybe there'll be more on the local tv news on Monday? I remember him playing for Burnley at the end of his career, and of course for Liverpool in the early 1970's. I don't think he ever played for Scotland?


It was mentioned on BBC TV North West News, but only a very brief mention with a clip of him scoring a goal in a game a long time ago. A player from times when footballers and the game itself seemed to be far more grounded and have far more humility than today - respect.


----------



## accountantpete (20 Jul 2015)

Just in case you missed it


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3ss7EsfWNE


----------



## Inertia (20 Jul 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Just in case you missed it
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3ss7EsfWNE



classic, I never thought I would see Sepp afraid of money.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jul 2015)

"Ladies and gentlemen, we have to clean here first"

Never a truer word


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jul 2015)

swl said:


> Ha! Cowdenbeath still play in such luxurious surroundings. The 21st Century hasn't quite made it there yet.
> 
> View attachment 96211
> View attachment 96212



Berwick Rangers too.







Not sure about the 'Scottish Grounds' watermark though...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Berwick Rangers too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Home to Berwick Bandits


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Berwick Rangers too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never been there. Doesn't look like they have a 12 ft chain link fence and posts obscuring the view though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jul 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33651775

I wonder if anything would have been said if he'd said this when he played for Rangers before they died?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2015)

swl said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33651775
> 
> I wonder if anything would have been said if he'd said this when he played for Rangers before they died?



Ha! Very good.


----------



## Inertia (24 Jul 2015)

good Lord these people are beyond parody, they must know noone believes a word they say..right?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33651442


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jul 2015)

More on the Clubfoot story - or non story as the Daily Record would have it

http://www.theguardian.com/media/gr...s-story-of-player-banned-for-sectarian-tirade



> *Daily Record sanitises story of player banned for sectarian tirade*



Only in Scotland where we have two clubs whose business model is sectarian bigotry and the Glasgow media won't report it.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2015)

I'm no fan of the Record (or Broadfoot) but that article really is pushing it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm no fan of the Record (or Broadfoot) but that article really is pushing it.



Impossible. It's from the CC House Journal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Attention Scottish peeps, tonight on BBC Scotland:
Sportscene at 40
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02yh0z0

Most likely on iPlayer for you Southern nobbers soon enough


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2015)

I have stuck a £1 accumulator on 13 Euro games this week <cue that bloke above>...


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Aug 2015)

I never thought I'd be pleased to see a West Ham defeat, but getting knocked out of the Euro Disney Cup last night was a fantastic result. A crap competition nobody cares about that has as many matches as half a league season.

About time they scrapped it and went back to the European Cup Winners Cup run as a straight knockout. As all countries have two cup competitions both winners could qualify, giving some real meaning to the League Cup in the process.


----------



## User482 (7 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I never thought I'd be pleased to see a West Ham defeat, but getting knocked out of the Euro Disney Cup last night was a fantastic result. A crap competition nobody cares about that has as many matches as half a league season.
> 
> About time they scrapped it and went back to the European Cup Winners Cup run as a straight knockout. As all countries have two cup competitions both winners could qualify, giving some real meaning to the League Cup in the process.



Managing to get knocked out of a competition before the football season starts is so very West Ham...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2015)

My Premier League Life *HERE*

Nice little BBC interactive...


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Aug 2015)

User482 said:


> Managing to get knocked out of a competition before the football season starts is so very West Ham...


I think they must be relieved. They needed to win and sent out a reserve side, so they can't exactly be accused of taking the competition seriously. One good thing is that the six matches they played took the place of pre season friendlies and the competitive edge means they could hit the ground running.

Ironic that they qualified through the fair play competition and then got a player sent off in each of the three rounds.


----------



## User482 (7 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think they must be relieved. They needed to win and sent out a reserve side, so they can't exactly be accused of taking the competition seriously. One good thing is that the six matches they played took the place of pre season friendlies and the competitive edge means they could hit the ground running.
> 
> Ironic that they qualified through the fair play competition and then got a player sent off in each of the three rounds.



I thought it was unprofessional to send the kids out, and if they wanted to throw the competition, they could've done that in the first match and save the bother of travelling abroad.


----------



## Inertia (7 Aug 2015)

User482 said:


> I thought it was unprofessional to send the kids out, and if they wanted to thrown the competition, they could've done that in the first match and save the bother of travelling abroad.


Dont bring sense into this, we are football fans we like to convince ourselves we never wanted to win it in the first place and it was a cunning plan by the team.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I never thought I'd be pleased to see a West Ham defeat, but getting knocked out of the Euro Disney Cup last night was a fantastic result. A crap competition nobody cares about that has as many matches as half a league season.
> 
> About time they scrapped it and went back to the European Cup Winners Cup run as a straight knockout. As all countries have two cup competitions both winners could qualify, giving some real meaning to the League Cup in the process.



I think it's only the UK that doesn't really get off on the Europa League - rest of Europe tends to accord it high status.

Whatever, it is pretty hard to win it and is always full of cracking teams in the latter stages.

Nice that it provides an entry route into the CL these days.


----------



## Roadhump (7 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice that it provides an entry route into the CL these days.



I understand what you say, but although it is a route in, what a route that is, and just to get to the CL qualifiers.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think it's only the UK that doesn't really get off on the Europa League - rest of Europe tends to accord it high status.
> 
> Whatever, it is pretty hard to win it and is always full of cracking teams in the latter stages.
> 
> Nice that it provides an entry route into the CL these days.



Totally agreed. The way clubs/the media demean the Europa League (and the League Cup) does my head in.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Totally agreed. The way clubs/the media demean the Europa League (and the League Cup) does my head in.


They demean it because it's crap. I mean , nobody cared about the Watney's Cup or the Texaco Cup, why should it matter just because it's in Europe?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I understand what you say, but although it is a route in, what a route that is, and just to get to the CL qualifiers.



But it's a big pot in it's own right.

The CL qualification is icing on the cake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2015)

i'm not sure about all this demeaning stuff.

I tend to look at cups and think how hard are they to win.

Europa League is frigging hard to win and the League Cup is not easy either.

Every now and again a 'freak' win occurs but they are few and far between.

End of the day it provides more opportunity for more clubs to win a trophy.

Also Europa League is a special cup for me as we are the only team ever to have held it at the same time as the Champions League (albeit for only 10 days or so).


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> i'm not sure about all this demeaning stuff.
> 
> I tend to look at cups and think how hard are they to win.
> 
> ...



Maybe demeaning was the wrong word. I mean more that clubs (particularly the 'big' ones) seem to view lesser trophies as a nuisance, fans describe them as 'mickey mouse' or 'tin pot' and the media seem to report on them like they're the plucky little trophy that could.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Maybe demeaning was the wrong word. I mean more that clubs (particularly the 'big' ones) seem to view lesser trophies as a nuisance, fans describe them as 'mickey mouse' or 'tin pot' and the media seem to report on them like they're the plucky little trophy that could.



Wasn't criticising/commenting on your choice of word.

I was agreeing and expanding on it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Aug 2015)

I know quite a few Swansea City fans in this part of the world and every single one was relieved that the Swans did not qualify for the Euro Trash Cup last season. It's a complete deadhole of a competition, an extra half season's worth of matches to reach even the semi finals and half your team crocked, burnt out and in a relegation dogfight because of it.

It's only purpose is to make television money, time to get rid.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2015)

Cup competitions have never been the same since the Dryburgh Cup was binned


----------



## Roadhump (8 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I know quite a few Swansea City fans in this part of the world and every single one was relieved that the Swans did not qualify for the Euro Trash Cup last season. It's a complete deadhole of a competition, an extra half season's worth of matches to reach even the semi finals and half your team crocked, burnt out and in a relegation dogfight because of it.
> 
> It's only purpose is to make television money, time to get rid.


I agree entirely. As an Everton supporter our only decent performances last season were in the Europa League (with one or two exceptions), ironically some of our worst performances were during the EL break, but the competition itself loads more games and potential fatigue and injury on players of clubs who are likely to have fewer resources than the regular CL clubs, which means their performance in their domestic leagues is likely to suffer, and therefore they are less able to challenge the stranglehold of those clubs on the conventional CL qualification route, i.e. via their domestic league position....well that's my theory anyway!! So @SpokeyDokey I take your point about it being a big pot in itself but the clubs qualifying via that route could be the ones less likely to progress in the CL anyway and have worn themselves thin in the process anyway. The CL won't bring as much money to them unless they get into the group stage and the monopoly continues.

I may be stuck in the 1970s/1980s mud but it was far more interesting IMHO when there was the European Cup (for the champions of each country - the term Champions League is a bit of a paradox), the UEFA Cup and the ECWC, which gave more teams the chance of some European football and a possible trophy, but now money has taken over as UEFA's and FIFA's god, competition has been thoroughly eroded.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wasn't criticising/commenting on your choice of word.
> 
> I was agreeing and expanding on it.



Yeah, sorry, got that. I was trying to do the same, albeit badly.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2015)

No surprise to see Spurs lose their 100% record at the first hurdle. 

Oh well, Europa Cup next season.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> No surprise to see Spurs lose their 100% record at the first hurdle.
> 
> Oh well, Europa Cup next season.



I thought it could've gone either way tbh.

Hate OG's!

I don't think Spurs have a cat in Hell's chance of CL football next season tbh. Same 4 for the CL for me as last season.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I agree entirely. As an Everton supporter our only decent performances last season were in the Europa League (with one or two exceptions), ironically some of our worst performances were during the EL break, but the competition itself loads more games and potential fatigue and injury on players of clubs who are likely to have fewer resources than the regular CL clubs, which means their performance in their domestic leagues is likely to suffer, and therefore they are less able to challenge the stranglehold of those clubs on the conventional CL qualification route, i.e. via their domestic league position....well that's my theory anyway!! So @SpokeyDokey I take your point about it being a big pot in itself but the clubs qualifying via that route could be the ones less likely to progress in the CL anyway and have worn themselves thin in the process anyway. The CL won't bring as much money to them unless they get into the group stage and the monopoly continues.
> 
> I may be stuck in the 1970s/1980s mud but it was far more interesting IMHO when there was the European Cup (for the champions of each country - the term Champions League is a bit of a paradox), the UEFA Cup and the ECWC, which gave more teams the chance of some European football and a possible trophy, but now money has taken over as UEFA's and FIFA's god, competition has been thoroughly eroded.



Different times I guess.

Football has long been about money although the numbers have ratcheted up hugely.

I really love watching CL football and thoroughly enjoy the competition - not quite as much as the PL though.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2015)

Well, after 40 minutes of the 2015-16 season gone, Sunderland are, IMO, STRONG relegation candidates.


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Well, after 40 minutes of the 2015-16 season gone, Sunderland are, IMO, STRONG relegation Leicester City are, IMO, STRONG title winning candidates.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2015)

Just heard on Channel 5 that they have the Football League highlights at 9pm - I take it that everyone at the BBC eventually got fed up with it being one of the worst sports programmes ever. Pinocchio was less wooden than the presenters.


----------



## simon.r (8 Aug 2015)

I'd just like to state for the record that Leicester City are top of the Premiership.

I'll happily stand corrected, but I think that's the first time ever.

Edit - my son thinks we were top once when Martin O'Neill was in charge?


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Aug 2015)

simon.r said:


> I'd just like to state for the record that Leicester City are top of the Premiership.
> 
> I'll happily stand corrected, but I think that's the first time ever.
> 
> Edit - my son thinks we were top once when Martin O'Neill was in charge?



Peter  Taylor was in charge....


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> No surprise to see Spurs lose their 100% record at the first hurdle.
> 
> Oh well, Europa Cup next season.



Spurs were really unlucky. I was at the game and they totally dominated before the goal. They were more adventurous and prepared to take risks whereas if a Utd player found himself in a promising position but without an obvious pass, he turned and played the ball backwards. Ashley Young flatters to deceive imo, runs into trouble a lot and chooses the wrong option too often. The goal deflated Spurs and allowed Utd to grow in confidence. After 10 minutes of the second half it was clear the game was going to finish 1-0.

It does seem that English refs and linesmen are as atrocious as their Scottish counterparts though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just heard on Channel 5 that they have the Football League highlights at 9pm - I take it that everyone at the BBC eventually got fed up with it being one of the worst sports programmes ever. Pinocchio was less wooden than the presenters.


It appears nobody can provide a decent programme about the Football League - why did nobody realise having dorky supporters in the studio wouldn't work?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Aug 2015)

Half time, Arsenal 0 West Ham 1.

Please don't do this to me, I'm following the game on the Guardian's MBM and I won't be able to stand the tension of the next 45 minutes.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Half time, Arsenal 0 West Ham 1.
> 
> Please don't do this to me, I'm following the game on the Guardian's MBM and I won't be able to stand the tension of the next 45 minutes.



Yeah, but you _know_ what's going to happen! Hope it doesn't though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Aug 2015)

0-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> 0-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



'kin 'ell!


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Aug 2015)

Ten minutes left.

If they blow it now I'll be devastated.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Aug 2015)

All over


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2015)

The big game of the weekend--Leyton Orient 2-Barnet 0 Didn't start off to well for the bees.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Aug 2015)

Alladyce would have put ten men behind the ball,great tactics from slaven. COY!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> 0-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*loody good result there. Well deserved too.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Aug 2015)

simon.r said:


> I'd just like to state for the record that Leicester City are top of the Premiership.
> 
> I'll happily stand corrected, but I think that's the first time ever.
> 
> Edit - my son thinks we were top once when Martin O'Neill was in charge?


And that's was after 4 games I believe. went to the game yesterday we should have been 6 up by half time they were poor second half was end to end manic game I was even worried when they made it ,3 1


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Aug 2015)

Title decider next week then, West Ham v Leicester


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2015)

Here's a little bit of fun for supporters of PL teams:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/my-premier-league-life


----------



## Dayvo (9 Aug 2015)

Good to see there are still honourable characters in the game: http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33838937


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Good to see there are still honourable characters in the game: http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33838937



Yes, a brilliant gesture.

Vid's here:

http://zeenews.india.com/sports/foo...-allowed-to-score-unopposed-goal_1644159.html


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Aug 2015)

This site is a must for any club's fan -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/my-premier-league-life

EDIT:
Ooops, sorry Spokey I didn't see yours.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Here's a little bit of fun for supporters of PL teams:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/my-premier-league-life


Oooh a TNM to me. See post 8565


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> This site is a must for any club's fan -
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/my-premier-league-life
> 
> ...



No worries - good fun to do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Oooh a TNM to me. See post 18565



Oh christ - didn't see yours! Sorry!


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Aug 2015)

Arsenal losing 2-0 at home after all the talking up they've had - hilarious! !


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2015)

LarryDuff said:


> Arsenal losing 2-0 at home after all the talking up they've had - hilarious! !




It's made my weekend.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Good to see there are still honourable characters in the game: http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33838937


If I was the Doncaster keeper I'd have put a hard tackle in, and booted the ball out the ground. A win's a win. B-)


----------



## User482 (10 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's made my weekend.


Winning the ashes and beating Arsenal away. It's been a good couple of days.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Aug 2015)

A single round of fixtures and the media have lost the plot about the Premier League.

The same few teams routinely make up the top four and the usual suspects will be there or thereabouts.

The most exciting aspect is the relegation battle. Which teams still get millions for 'winning'.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> A single round of fixtures and the media have lost the plot about the Premier League.
> 
> The same few teams routinely make up the top four and the usual suspects will be there or thereabouts.
> 
> The most exciting aspect is the relegation battle. Which teams still get millions for 'winning'.


I have to say I agree it is a load of bollocks, the only good thing about the Premier League is you get decent coverage of your team, within reason regardless of their position. The downside is the money making machine and the huge gaps between top - mid and bottom of the league. People start talking about how many millions more you will get by finishing 9th instead of 10th wtf what kind of aspiration is that for your average supporter.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Aug 2015)

5 billion over 3 years.

5.

Billion.

It's just stupid money.

It's likely that Serie A will over-take the Premier League in UEFA co-efficients this year, so England will lose a Champion's League spot. That'll make peddling it as 'the best league in the world' a bit of a challenge.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Aug 2015)

I'm glad everyone's so happy about yesterday's Emirates adventure. Both my best mates are fanatic gooners, so there goes my beer-week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> 5 billion over 3 years.
> 
> 5.
> 
> ...



I try to keep my supporter-dom and the money issues separate. So I still find the game exciting.

The money is ludicrous though I do agree. Every time I go to a match i do think (usually during the warm up period for some reason) that all those young guys/kids out there are all millionaires - and it doesn't seem right.

Truth be told if someone got £200k pa for playing football I'd say they would be doing well.

But in a world where a total non-entity at 16 years of age 'with promise' is on £5k a week at the bigger clubs that annual figure would be seen as derisory.

It's the same in other sports F1/Golf/Tennis/Baseball etc - crazy money paid via the clever business model of hoovering up small amounts of money from millions of people and depositing it in the bank accounts of the few.

Same in music/film I read the other week that 'Harry Potter' is now worth around £100m and 'Hermione' is in for £60m! Bonkers, absolutely bonkers but not just confined to the PL or even sport in general.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I try to keep my supporter-dom and the money issues separate. So I still find the game exciting.
> 
> The money is ludicrous though I do agree. Every time I go to a match i do think (usually during the warm up period for some reason) that all those young guys/kids out there are all millionaires - and it doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...



You do have the advantage of following a competitive team which must help. The best most supporters can hope for is a bit of a cup run before settling into mid-table obscurity.

Totally agree that the money issue isn't confined to the EPL, and I suppose it is an easy dig. I think my resentment stems from following a Scottish side which barely registers as a foot-note in the coverage - and Sky aren't the only culprits there, though they're probably the worst for it.

You'd barely have known our season had started unless you knew about it, as they were off admiring a sofa at Charlton.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Aug 2015)

TRIBUTES are being paid to Scotland this morning after the entire country laughed itself to death at "The Rangers"









Most would have been dead within minutes

The alarm was first raised at around 10pm last night as thousands of phone calls and text messages went unanswered.

Small groups of volunteers from Berwick-Upon-Tweed and Carlisle ventured north just after midnight only to find houses full of dead people gathered around still blaring television sets.

By dawn, as RAF helicopters flew over deserted city streets, it was clear that the whole country had suffered a catastrophic abdominal rupture.

The only "people" to be found were orc-like creatures calling themselves "bears". Stupified by some cataclysmic event they could only repeatedly state "pyoor dead raging, so we urr."

Wayne Hayes, a special constable from Northumberland, said: "We went into one house in Dunbar and found three men sitting on the sofa with huge smiles on their faces, still holding cans of 70 shilling. They seemed to be at peace."

He added: "In a house near Edinburgh we found a Hibs fan face down on the living room floor with his trousers and pants round his knees.

"It seems he may have been showing his bare buttocks to the television when he keeled over."

Roy Hobbs, a civil engineer from Northampton, said: "I got a call from my friend Ian in Stirling at about 9.50pm.

"He was already laughing when I answered the phone, but after about 25 minutes of the most vigorous and uncontrollable hilarity, punctuated only by the cryptic message "Scott Allan going to Celtic" everything suddenly went very quiet."

Moving tributes are already being placed along the Scotland-England border with many mourners opting to leave a simple bag of chips or a deep fried bunch of flowers.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Aug 2015)

First trip in ages to Taylors Avenue (now known as the Belfast Loughshore Hotel Arena - believe me it's no arena) in Carrickfergus on Wednesday. We (Linfield FC) haven't played there in 20 years. Nothing like a wee balmy night watching some Irish League football. Final score Carrick 0 - 3 Linfield.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2015)

Second Saturday of the season and Leicester City are Still TOP !!!!! .go foxes


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Second Saturday of the season and Leicester City are Still TOP !!!!! .go foxes



I was at the game today and i have to say i was impressed with leicester especially the two goalscorers okazaki and mahrez.
.
Normal service is resumed for the hammers after the after the beating of arsenal.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Second Saturday of the season and Leicester City are Still TOP !!!!! .go foxes


Think they might be a "surprise package" this season, perhaps doing what Southampton have done the last couple of seasons. If so, prepare to get plundered by Liverpool for your players at the end of the season.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2015)

Man City thumping Chelski


----------



## J1888 (16 Aug 2015)

Get it right up ye Mourinho.

Don't like City but Pellegrini is a much more likeable character than the portugeezer!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2015)

Yesterday saw the season opener in Borders League Division B at Runciman Park, Earlston - the pitch was in pristine condition. Unfortunately it was a 1-4 score line, thanks mostly to the 'keeper getting sent off in the first half (and the ref then awarding a penalty for the foul which was a good couple of feet outside the box.)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


>



Good crowd I see


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2015)

swl said:


> Good crowd I see


There was at least 20 there by the time KO came round


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Aug 2015)

I thought it might have been half time in the picture, with the fans and players queuing at the pie stall.


----------



## MarkF (17 Aug 2015)

I am going to the Mestalla on Wednesday night, a CL game Valencia v Monaco. The tickets were on sale to ST holders only for 4 days so I didn't think I'd be able to get 2 for me and my lad. I logged on Wednesday morning and got 2 of the last remaining, cost? €12 each!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Aug 2015)

Some folk in Scotland are upset about Nathan Oduwa's attempt at a trick.

I'm really not sure why, his attempt at a rainbow is a fail and he ends up on his arse having conceded a free kick. I suppose they needed a story about Rangers that didn't highlight a team spunking millions to win part time leagues...


----------



## Inertia (18 Aug 2015)

BT Sport seem to have assembled a dream team of people I cant stand, Lineker, Hoddle, Ferdinand and the crown jewel, Michael Owen, who has stolen Steve Davis boring moniker. Its that bad I sorry for Scholes, still, Owen has given some laughs over his brief stint 

http://www.theladbible.com/articles/20-quotes-that-make-you-want-to-mute-michael-owen


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Aug 2015)

Its really funny I don't seem to mind paying Sky for the football, but I can't stand the thought of paying for Champions League from BT.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2015)

My team won their first match of the season last night . http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/08/stanley-mansfield-2/ Ten players booked and a mass brawl at the end.


----------



## J1888 (19 Aug 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Its really funny I don't seem to mind paying Sky for the football, but I can't stand the thought of paying for Champions League from BT.



I resent paying Rupert Murdoch for anything.

Sadly, my burd had already got Sky afore I moved in.


----------



## J1888 (19 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Some folk in Scotland are upset about Nathan Oduwa's attempt at a trick.
> 
> I'm really not sure why, his attempt at a rainbow is a fail and he ends up on his arse having conceded a free kick. I suppose they needed a story about Rangers that didn't highlight a team spunking millions to win part time leagues...



Much Oduwa about nothing.

And you're right, it was rubbish anyway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2015)

Arse bucket! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-33983899


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Arse bucket! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-33983899



Indeed he is *if *he is found to be guilty


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Indeed he is *if *he is found to be guilty


True but there can't be that many Nissan Skylines around his gaff. My guess is that he'll plead guilty and his lawyer will argue that he needs to use a car for work. And I hope the prosecutor mentions that he can afford to use a cab from now on.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2015)

Footballers have a long history of drink driving. You'd think clubs would learn and give them bus passes, or better yet - bicycles. Keep the players fit, promote sustainable travel, bit of a green bonus.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> True but there can't be that many Nissan Skylines around his gaff. My guess is that he'll plead guilty and his lawyer will argue that he needs to use a car for work. And I hope the prosecutor mentions that he can afford to use a cab from now on.



Oh, I imagine that he is likely to be the culprit, but I always get uneasy when I see names of people splashed around when they have only been accused of something and not found guilty. There have been too many examples ....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Oh, I imagine that he is likely to be the culprit, but I always get uneasy when I see names of people splashed around when they have only been accused of something and not found guilty. There have been too many examples ....


I know. But, while it's a personal judgement and not a court's, garage CCTV passed to police, it appears that he was nicked where he crashed his car and susbsequently failed a blood alcohol test, it really doesn't look good. Let's hope there were witnesses of the cyclist incident.


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Footballers have a long history of drink driving. You'd think clubs would learn and give them bus passes, or better yet - bicycles. Keep the players fit, promote sustainable travel, bit of a green bonus.



Seem to remember Arjan van Robben turned up early in his Chelsea career to training on a bike.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2015)

Seems like a cracker of a game at Upton Park. http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33944756

On a lesser note, West Ham had their 5th player sent off in *3* games!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Seems like a cracker of a game at Upton Park. http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33944756



No it feckin' wasn't, it was a disaster.

Come back Sam, all is forgiven.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

Is it true that the Champions League isn't on ITV anymore? It must've been on there since the early 1990's. If it's true they can shove it where the sun don't shine. i wont be paying to watch a football match on the telly!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is it true that the Champions League isn't on ITV anymore? It must've been on there since the early 1990's. If it's true they can shove it where the sun don't shine. i wont be paying to watch a football match on the telly!


Yes true bt sport only


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Yes true bt sport only




So these billionaire football clubs are isolating themselves even more from the common football fan! Ah well, at least it might benefit clubs like mine. When Accy play on a wet Tuesday night the gates are a few hundred down if there's a Champions League match live in ITV. with people stating they'd rather watch a free match in front of a warm fire than pay to watch Accy stood on a wet terrace. Now the free football has gone they might choose to watch a proper match instead.


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Seems like a cracker of a game at Upton Park. http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33944756
> 
> On a lesser note, West Ham had their 5th player sent off in *3* games!



I watched this and Bournemouth could have had 5 by half time. 8 in the game would not have flattered them, such a mess were West Ham. It was a funny game rather than a cracker.


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> So these billionaire football clubs are isolating themselves even more from the common football fan! Ah well, at least it might benefit clubs like mine. When Accy play on a wet Tuesday night the gates are a few hundred down if there's a Champions League match live in ITV. with people stating they'd rather watch a free match in front of a warm fire than pay to watch Accy stood on a wet terrace. Now the free football has gone they might choose to watch a proper match instead.



I am not sure that is true, they need local bums on seats to sell those TV deals, I paid less than £9 into Valencia v Monaco and saw a cracking 3-1 victory in front of 50k, 200 from Monaco. So less than £9 for CL game in the Mestalla, how much is into an Accy v Morecambe thriller?


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Aug 2015)

having given it some thought, I think I the Sky deal with the football was such a giant leap when they took it over from ITV that you could justify paying for it. But CL had decent coverage both free and paid for but included with the other paid for Football and now BT have effectively taken that away and are pimping their other services to try and entice people to pay for it. That does cheese me off. I hope it fails I wont be paying for it. The other reason are those bloody gawd awful advert an the pure cost of them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

MarkF said:


> I am not sure that is true, they need local bums on seats to sell those TV deals, I paid less than £9 into Valencia v Monaco and saw a cracking 3-1 victory in front of 50k, 200 from Monaco. So less than £9 for CL game in the Mestalla, how much is into an Accy v Morecambe thriller?




A bit less than your Bradford(£24 five years ago) v Barnsley thriller and it's also safe for away fans after the match unlike Bradford!


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> A bit less than your Bradford(£24 five years ago) v Barnsley thriller and it's also safe for away fans after the match unlike Bradford!



So how much is to attend an Accy v Morecambe game? I'd like to compare it to the rip-off giants of football who charged me less than £9 to watch a CL game at the Mestalla.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

MarkF said:


> So how much is to attend an Accy v Morecambe game? I'd like to compare it to the rip-off giants of football who charged me less than £9 to watch a CL game at the Mestalla.




So you paid £9. Was your flight free?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2015)

BT deal is very good.

Costs us a fiver a month and for that we can watch any Champions League/Europa League game that we want.

Good to see the Sky virtual Monopoly kicked into touch tbh.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> BT deal is very good.
> 
> Costs us a fiver a month and for that we can watch any Champions League/Europa League game that we want.
> 
> Good to see the Sky virtual Monopoly kicked into touch tbh.




If it's only a fiver a month them i must admit that's not bad at all. Maybe a daft question but Is that just for those who have a BT landline?


----------



## Risex4 (23 Aug 2015)

Any fee charged for a service which includes Michael Owen commentary is scandalous.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> If it's only a fiver a month them i must admit that's not bad at all. Maybe a daft question but Is that just for those who have a BT landline?



BT Broadband needed.

Because of where we live we can't get the BT TV package until we get upgraded to Infinity but it is included as part of the TV package so that's a good deal.

We like the choice as it saves us having to find a stream as we can watch our team when it would not have been 'our turn' pre-BT.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2015)

Risex4 said:


> Any fee charged for a service which includes Michael Owen commentary is scandalous.



Yes - he is a frigging nightmare. His voice coaching sessions didn't work for him!


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> So you paid £9. Was your flight free?



Eh? Would a Valencian wishing to attend an Accy game be teleported there FOC?  FYI I was already in the area on holiday, I stumbled across the fixture in Marca and never imagined I'd be able to afford to go to it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

MarkF said:


> Eh? Would a Valencian wishing to attend an Accy game be teleported there FOC?  FYI I was already in the area on holiday, I stumbled across the fixture in Marca and never imagined I'd be able to afford to go to it.



I suppose It'd be a culture shock for you,attending a match without the locals looking to attack the away supporters 1970's style then?


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I suppose It'd be a culture shock for you,attending a match without the locals looking to attack the away supporters 1970's style then?





In answer to my own question then..............it cost me and my son (16) £18 to attend a Champions League game in the Mestalla and would cost us £30 to attend an Accy v Morecambe fixture.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

MarkF said:


> In answer to my own question then..............it cost me and my son (16) £18 to attend a Champions League game in the Mestalla and would cost us £30 to attend an Accy v Morecambe fixture.




Ok so how much would it cost to attend a Champions League match in England? A bit more than £18 for two of you i reckon.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> BT Broadband needed.


 My point exactly so it is not only £5 per month.


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok so how much would it cost to attend a Champions League match in England? A bit more than £18 for two of you i reckon.



Who knows? They won't be played in the Mestalla which is where I wanted to watch a football match. My original post was in response to this:-


Accy cyclist said:


> So these billionaire football clubs are isolating themselves even more from the common football fan!


 Valencia is owned by a billionaire, they aim to break into the top tier of clubs and yet my experience showed them to be very accommodating to the "common" fan, tickets were restricted to ST holders then put on general sale, I think the highest prices were about £25. Maybe these TV deals will enable the common fan to actual attend games? Instead of debating that, you've been banging on about Bradford being too scary for you, I don't know why.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> My point exactly so it is not only £5 per month.



We have BT broadband so it wouldn't be


MarkF said:


> Who knows? They won't be played in the Mestalla which is where I wanted to watch a football match. My original post was in response to this:- Valencia is owned by a billionaire, they aim to break into the top tier of clubs and yet my experience showed them to be very accommodating to the "common" fan, tickets were restricted to ST holders then put on general sale, I think the highest prices were about £25. Maybe these TV deals will enable the common fan to actual attend games? Instead of debating that, you've been banging on about Bradford being too scary for you, I don't know why.



Well my original post was aimed at greedy English clubs,not really foreign clubs, As we know Chelsea,Arsenal,Man City and Man Utd(should they qualify) will be charging far more than those clubs in Spain,Germany etc.


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well my original post was aimed at greedy English clubs,not really foreign clubs, As we know Chelsea,Arsenal,Man City and Man Utd(should they qualify) will be charging far more than those clubs in Spain,Germany etc.



Will they be able to forever? For "smaller" CL group games, which are often charades? Don't Man U force their ST holders to buy tickets for these games that they don't want to attend? These TV deals might just free up seats for such games at realistic prices.

Cracking game now at WBA, Costa looking at the back of Yacob's shirt, as if to see who he was playing against, was very funny.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Aug 2015)

Look folks..

Thierry Henry and Michael Owen(to a lesser extent) have been on my TV screen incessantly over the last few weeks telling ME this (the EPL) is the best league in the world...
surely is it not the MOST EXPENSIVE league in the world..

If it was the best league in the world, how come they aren't winning everything in Europe?

Football is now leeching the punter..

Interesting article on the est. value of each EPL club HERE


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> My point exactly so it is not only £5 per month.



Ok correction: for existing BT customers it is only £5 per month extra.

Non BT customers can switch supplier or moan/sulk/dip out etc.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2015)

Even in the bonkers world of football how is de Bruyne a £50m player?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2015)

Will this teach Mourinho not to mess with his witch doctor?


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2015)

Funny old game: West Ham win at Anfield, Palace win at the Bridge.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Funny old game: West Ham win at Anfield, Palace win at the Bridge.


Our first win at Anfield since 1963. 100% away record, 0% home record.

And we're making damn sure we don't win the fair play competition this year


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2015)

Jesus, that was a painful watch.

Still on the bright side it warms the cockles of my heart to know that some of those lads in blue will pick up £150-200k for that *hite.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Our first win at Anfield since 1963. 100% away record, 0% home record.
> 
> And we're making damn sure we don't win the fair play competition this year



Nice result for you.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2015)

The mighty foxes (Leicester) still unbeaten . expected them to lose today because that what we do in ( no disrespect to bournemouth) lesser games


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Aug 2015)

Out played Chelsea at home, me gloating? Never.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Out played Chelsea at home, me gloating? Never.



I would if I were you - we were *leeding awful.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I would if I were you - we were *leeding awful.


Everyone bar City seem to be tripping themselves up this season. Early days yet but they must be odds on for the title.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I would if I were you - we were *leeding awful.


I won't get too carried away. After all If Palace want to finish top half we really should be beating these bottom half teams.

All credit to Chelsea for trying to make a game of it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Aug 2015)

This was No 1 the last time West Ham won at Anfield -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0YifXhm-Zc


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2015)

Why do people leave early? 0-0 but Bradford were well on top and laying seige to the Vale goal, 90+4 when it went in. Everything comes to he who waits. 

Is DM doing his footie tables? I enjoyed those and appreciated his efforts..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2015)

MarkF said:


> Is DM doing his footie tables? I enjoyed those and appreciated his efforts..


If you're talking about the pick the score games, I'm taking a little sabbatical.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2015)

Its early doors but Killie finally look like they're done in the top flight. Hopeless displays against sides around us make the draw with Celtic a total irrelevance, and the comeback against Plastic look a bonus.

We've lost too much quality (in midfield especially) and our manager doesn't seem to know what to do with Boyd which is the biggest worry.

Had a good run for a club our size so can't complain too much. Two cups, played in Europe and seen two of the best players in the league wear the stripes.


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2015)

Rooting for Man U today, can't think when I've done that before but I have an irrational and intense dislike of Gary Monks face.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2015)

A great weekend of football results


----------



## Glow worm (30 Aug 2015)

Good to see a ref not being taken in my the usual Man Utd shenanigans today - the blatant diving, surrounding the ref at every oppportunity etc. He was having none of it. Brilliant result- well done the Swans. Cheered me up no end after Norwich's awful performance!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2015)

Now MUFC are paying some silly money (Martial).


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Now MUFC are paying some silly money (Martial).


Blind panic.

And they've just blown thirty million by cocking up the transfer of a player who's out of contract in twelve months and doesn't want to play for them. All you need to win the title, a 'keeper who couldn't give a flying one.


----------



## Inertia (1 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Blind panic.
> 
> And they've just blown thirty million by cocking up the transfer of a player who's out of contract in twelve months and doesn't want to play for them. All you need to win the title, a 'keeper who couldn't give a flying one.


They say it come in threes

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../manchester-united-slammed-over-mouse-9964708


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2015)

Think the biggest tosser at Old Trafford is Van Gaal.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2015)

Just seen on BBC website that, possibly, the cheapest tickets for an international match cost £3.00 to see Georgia v Scotland: 3 quid to see Scotland play! Bloody rip-off. 



*Price is right...*

Georgia v Scotland (19:45 BST)






Juliette Ferrington

BBC Sport

Posted at15:12
Cheapest ticket in international football? £3 to watch Georgia v Scotland at the Boris Paichadze Dinamo Arena on Friday...


----------



## Rasmus (4 Sep 2015)

Summarizing Scotland's performance:

https://vine.co/v/OLtHTjWvUDd


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Summarizing Scotland's performance:
> 
> https://vine.co/v/OLtHTjWvUDd



That's even better than Archie Gemmill's best ever goal in the universe. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1axsnMRbbo


----------



## AndyRM (6 Sep 2015)

Scotland are pish, that's a given.

Better to get the disappointment out the way early, rather than scoosh qualifying and embarrass your way out of the tournament despite being the home of football with the best league in the world...

Reading that back it sounds very bitter, and I suppose it is in a way. But growing up having your league and national side derided by a nation that has done nothing at an international tournament for 50 years will do that.

Anyway, congratulations to Wayne Rooney on his penalty against the might of San Marino to equalise Charlton's scoring record.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Anyway, congratulations to Wayne Rooney on his penalty against the might of San Marino to equalise Charlton's scoring record.



It would be interesting, just out of curiosity, to find out how many of their respective goals were from penalties.

Also, how many goals Charlton scored when he played as a midfielder.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Sep 2015)

Dayvo said:


> It would be interesting, just out of curiosity, to find out how many of their respective goals were from penalties.
> 
> Also, how many goals did Charlton score when he played as a midfielder.



Agreed. Four Four Two had a bit of an analysis the other day. Not much detail really, but a good write up.


----------



## cuberider (6 Sep 2015)

Dayvo said:


> It would be interesting, just out of curiosity, to find out how many of their respective goals were from penalties.
> 
> Also, how many goals Charlton scored when he played as a midfielder.


Rooney scored 5 penalties, Charlton scored 3.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2015)

cuberider said:


> Rooney scored 5 penalties, Charlton scored 3.



Thanks. Now the midfielder question.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Sep 2015)

Rooney has equalled Charlton's record and will probably beat it, but many of his goals have come against weak opposition and he has only scored once in an international tournament. Lineker has 48 goals from 80 starts against Rooney's 106 and Greaves scored 44 from only 57 matches. Since the break up of the Soviet Union in 1990 a load of weaker nations have appeared on the international scene and given the big nations a higher percentage of easier games.


----------



## cuberider (6 Sep 2015)

Its also a telling statistic that Rooney has been sent off twice for his country. Charlton hasn't.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2015)

Former Dundee United midfielder Ralph Milne has died, aged 54. His career and life both cut short due to alcohol.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Sep 2015)

Meat pie, sausage roll,
come on Rooney give us a goal.
Before bedtime.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Sep 2015)

Well done, Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Sep 2015)

'There is very little in terms of football news that's more enjoyable than seeing Real Madrid get fookled about. Thanks to everyone at Man United!'

Someone else said that but I whole-heartedly agree. 

De Gea signs new Man Utd contract


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Sep 2015)




----------



## GlasgowGaryH (12 Sep 2015)

Stephenite said:


> 'There is very little in terms of football news that's more enjoyable than seeing Real Madrid get fookled about.



Unless its the tattie munchers losing to 10 man Aberdeen


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2015)

Leeds still unbeaten in the league.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leeds still unbeaten in the league.


They may keep this manager for a couple of months


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> They may keep this manager for a couple of months



He's our longest serving manager this year


----------



## MarkF (12 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leeds still unbeaten in the league.



I love these sort of unbeaten records, you've won once out of 6 bleedin games, if you'd have had lost 3 and won 3, you would have more points! 

Now where's that Everton guy who was always on Martinez's case last season?


----------



## Hitchington (12 Sep 2015)

_"Ingalo!
Always believe in your soul
You've got the power to know
You're indestructible
Always believe in, because you are
Ingalo!" 
_


----------



## Roadhump (12 Sep 2015)

MarkF said:


> I love these sort of unbeaten records, you've won once out of 6 bleedin games, if you'd have had lost 3 and won 3, you would have more points!
> 
> Now where's that Everton guy who was always on Martinez's case last season?


C'est Moi, how I love being made to look like I know nothing!!


----------



## Durian (14 Sep 2015)

Roadhump said:


> C'est Moi, how I love being made to look like I know nothing!!



As a fellow Evertonian I don't have a lot of time for Martinez and wished him gone. As for Naismith I thought Scottish football was about his level. I'm not going to change my opinion of either of them just yet!


----------



## Roadhump (14 Sep 2015)

Durian said:


> As a fellow Evertonian I don't have a lot of time for Martinez and wished him gone. As for Naismith I thought Scottish football was about his level. I'm not going to change my opinion of either of them just yet!


To be honest, on the basis of one result I am not going to get carried away. The season has started better than we might have hoped, 2 great performances and generally okay in the other games (although we rode our luck good style away at Barnsley). Last season, with all the slow, laborious overpassing, it was like watching paint dry at times, but hopefully with a few players gaining in confidence and improved form we can crack on and I would love my reservations about Martinez to be proved wrong.

As for Naismisth, I really like him. He is no world beater and sometimes he frustrates when things e tries flop, but even when things aren't going his way he never hides, always gives his all, he has something we need more of as well; i.e. he is a clever nark and winds opponents up, he really got to Ivanovic on Saturday. I am really glad we knocked Norwich's £8M back.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Sep 2015)

Roadhump said:


> As for Naismisth, I really like him. He is no world beater and sometimes he frustrates when things e tries flop, but even when things aren't going his way he never hides, always gives his all, he has something we need more of as well; i.e. he is a clever nark and winds opponents up, he really got to Ivanovic on Saturday. I am really glad we knocked Norwich's £8M back.



That's an accurate summary of Naisy. 

As I said in the random thread about the match, I was gutted when he left us. 

One of my fondest memories is the hat-trick he scored against Motherwell a few years ago. Last was a panenka. Glorious.

At least we got some money for him I suppose, I was furious when we let Bryson away for £100k.


----------



## Durian (14 Sep 2015)

Roadhump said:


> To be honest, on the basis of one result I am not going to get carried away. The season has started better than we might have hoped, 2 great performances and generally okay in the other games (although we rode our luck good style away at Barnsley). Last season, with all the slow, laborious overpassing, it was like watching paint dry at times, but hopefully with a few players gaining in confidence and improved form we can crack on and I would love my reservations about Martinez to be proved wrong.
> 
> As for Naismisth, I really like him. He is no world beater and sometimes he frustrates when things e tries flop, but even when things aren't going his way he never hides, always gives his all, he has something we need more of as well; i.e. he is a clever nark and winds opponents up, he really got to Ivanovic on Saturday. I am really glad we knocked Norwich's £8M back.



Naismith does give his all and after three goals against the champions I shouldn't really knock him, hopefully he can get a few more goals for us and keep us up the right end of the table.


----------



## MarkF (14 Sep 2015)

Very few managers have the conviction to do things differently, change managers and Everton will just be what they have been for decades one of the better also rans. Martinez gives Everton a chance of better things IMO.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Sep 2015)

West Ham 2 Newcastle 0


----------



## Inertia (18 Sep 2015)

No such thing as racism in Russia apparently, he makes a convincing case

_"Racism in Russia is like fashion. It comes from abroad, from different countries," he said. 

"It was never, ever here before. Ten years ago, some fans may have given a banana to black guys - it was just for fun. _



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34297056


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2015)

Roy Keene wrote that when Fergie gave a team talk before a match against spurs it consisted of only, "It's only Tottenham". I reckon that's the same thing Jose says about Arsenal when Chelsea play them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2015)

*Man City 1 West Ham 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy I had to borrow some of Keith Oates exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> *Man City 1 West Ham 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy I had to borrow some of Keith Oates exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Brilliant result for you - and good for us too!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2015)

West Ham and the mighty foxes in the champions league next season then . Who would have thought that . I keep waiting for city's bubble to burst but they keep scrambling back unbelievable . Great result for the hammers


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> West Ham and the mighty foxes in the champions league next season then . Who would have thought that . I keep waiting for city's bubble to burst but they keep scrambling back unbelievable . Great result for the hammers


As a long standing West Ham fan I know better than to start talking about Champion's League football. My thoughts are more along the lines of only 28 points from safety...


----------



## Dayvo (19 Sep 2015)

Great result for the Hammers, but have a look at the stats (apart from the 2-1 goals scored  - which is the most important, I suppose).


Scroll down to the stats:

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/34191909


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> As a long standing West Ham fan I know better than to start talking about Champion's League football. My thoughts are more along the lines of only 28 points from safety...


Ditto about the city I keep waiting for it to go wrong .With our clubs you have to make the most of the good times while they last


----------



## User482 (19 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> *Man City 1 West Ham 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy I had to borrow some of Keith Oates exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So that's Arsenal, Liverpool and Man City all beaten away. Not a bad start for Bilic...


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2015)

User482 said:


> So that's Arsenal, Liverpool and Man City all beaten away. Not a bad start for Bilic...


Looking at the fixture list pre-season those were games that you could have written off.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Great result for the Hammers, but have a look at the stats (apart from the 2-1 goals scored  - which is the most important, I suppose).
> 
> 
> Scroll down to the stats:
> ...


That appears to be the most effective way to play at the moment. Let the opposition have the ball, keep a tight defence and hit them on the counter, especially when you are against a team with better individual players.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> That appears to be the most effective way to play at the moment. Let the opposition have the ball, keep a tight defence and hit them on the counter, especially when you are against a team with better individual players.


As much as I enjoy Citeh taking a loss 99.9% of the time they and teams like them would have converted at least two more of those 27 chances.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Sep 2015)

User said:


> not sure if this has been post but I like it.....
> 
> http://www.heartsfc.co.uk/news/4605
> 
> ...



Bit like the telephone directory without the numbers.

That's what fans are for: supporting their club. Keep businessmen well away.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> *West Ham and the mighty foxes in the champions league next season then .* Who would have thought that . I keep waiting for city's bubble to burst but they keep scrambling back unbelievable . Great result for the hammers



Won't happen. every season a few teams punch beyond their weight on the run up to Xmas and then bomb. Fitness & squad size usually take their toll.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Won't happen. every season a few teams punch beyond their weight on the run up to Xmas and then bomb. Fitness & squad size usually take their toll.


Unfortunately true.

But in every sport a rank outsider comes through and causes a shock from time to time. Not very often, but enough to keep one's dreams alive...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Unfortunately true.
> 
> But in every sport a rank outsider comes through and causes a shock from time to time. Not very often, but enough to keep one's dreams alive...



@Smokin Joe 

I think it is going to change though - with all the new money flooding into the PL more clubs will be able to afford better players. This can only be a good thing.

As you know I support a so called 'top' team but I have to say that a more competitive league can only be good for the game. The PL has not performed well in the CL for the last few years and we are in danger of losing our 4th spot year after next. A more competitive league must surely help.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Sep 2015)

First three points for Spurs, but they are struggling to score goals. Harry Kane has dried up for the time being and no-one is stepping up to the plate. But a 1-0 win is better than nowt.


----------



## Roadhump (20 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Smokin Joe
> 
> I think it is going to change though - with all the new money flooding into the PL more clubs will be able to afford better players. This can only be a good thing.
> 
> As you know I support a so called 'top' team but I have to say that a more competitive league can only be good for the game. The PL has not performed well in the CL for the last few years and we are in danger of losing our 4th spot year after next. A more competitive league must surely help.


I heard this being discussed on 5 live a couple of weeks ago, and I guess to an extent things might well change. The change may well have already started, e.g. Everton refusing to sell Stones and West Brom refusing to sell Berahino, perhaps the TV money has made it possible for the not so rich clubs to turn down what would have been unrefusable offers a few years ago. Whether it will ever change to the extent that less financially privileged clubs can compete at the same level as the super rich clubs, I am not so sure, I just can't see anyone outside of Man City, Chelsea, Man Utd, and maybe Arsenal or Liverpool being able to splash out like City have on Sterling and De Bruyne in such a short space of time, even with the new TV money.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I heard this being discussed on 5 live a couple of weeks ago, and I guess to an extent things might well change. The change may well have already started, e.g. Everton refusing to sell Stones and West Brom refusing to sell Berahino, perhaps the TV money has made it possible for the not so rich clubs to turn down what would have been unrefusable offers a few years ago. Whether it will ever change to the extent that less financially privileged clubs can compete at the same level as the super rich clubs, I am not so sure, I just can't see anyone outside of Man City, Chelsea, Man Utd, and maybe Arsenal or Liverpool being able to splash out like City have on Sterling and De Bruyne in such a short space of time, even with the new TV money.



Totally agree with you.

This is an interesting list:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbes'_list_of_the_most_valuable_football_clubs


----------



## Roadhump (20 Sep 2015)

I see (Ant)Tony Martial (or Mars-ee-al as your average pundit or commentator seems to insist on calling him) has just equalised for Utd at Southampton. Why do commentators barstewardise the names of foreign players? It really annoys me. I know sometimes they probably just pronounce them as they would be pronounced in their home country, but I can't help thinking that most of the time they are just guessing. When Jonathon Pearce commentates any Arsenal game my blood boils when he says Cathorla, but apparently I am wrong there because 'Z' is pronounced 'th' in Spain, so fair enough, but why is anyone with a first name of Dave who doesn't hail from the British Isles called Davvid? Why did they call Boateng, "Bwatteng"? I don't go fishing in my bwatt, I go fishing in my boat. The one that really makes me cringe is Sunderland's Uruguayan defender Sebastian Coates, does anyone of a certain age remember Ralph Co-art-ez who used to play for Spurs? Certainly not but they might well recall Ralph Coates. Apparently Sebastian's family hail from Scotland and his name derives therefrom so they are wrong on 2 counts..........sorry, rant over, more beer!!


----------



## AndyRM (21 Sep 2015)

Roadhump said:


> I see (Ant)Tony Martial (or Mars-ee-al as your average pundit or commentator seems to insist on calling him) has just equalised for Utd at Southampton. Why do commentators barstewardise the names of foreign players? It really annoys me. I know sometimes they probably just pronounce them as they would be pronounced in their home country, but I can't help thinking that most of the time they are just guessing. When Jonathon Pearce commentates any Arsenal game my blood boils when he says Cathorla, but apparently I am wrong there because 'Z' is pronounced 'th' in Spain, so fair enough, but why is anyone with a first name of Dave who doesn't hail from the British Isles called Davvid? Why did they call Boateng, "Bwatteng"? I don't go fishing in my bwatt, I go fishing in my boat. The one that really makes me cringe is Sunderland's Uruguayan defender Sebastian Coates, does anyone of a certain age remember Ralph Co-art-ez who used to play for Spurs? Certainly not but they might well recall Ralph Coates. Apparently Sebastian's family hail from Scotland and his name derives therefrom so they are wrong on 2 counts..........sorry, rant over, more beer!!



Agreed.

I listened to a Newcastle commentary by Alan Green once and he pronounced Paul Dummett's name in a French accent. I'm still not sure if it was a clever joke about the number of Frenchmen in the squad, or whether he's just an idiot.


----------



## MiK1138 (21 Sep 2015)

User said:


> not sure if this has been post but I like it.....
> 
> http://www.heartsfc.co.uk/news/4605
> 
> ...


 I prefer the Rangers version


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2015)

What's happening to Man City?

4-1 defeat at Spurs, they don't seem to like London clubs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2015)

We're up to 5th with our third win in a row, and with two home games to come things are looking good for Accy at the moment!
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/09/crawley-stanley/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> What's happening to Man City?
> 
> 4-1 defeat at Spurs, they don't seem to like London clubs.



They're trying to emulate Chelsea.

(Went to watch us play the Bar Codes yesterday and, apart from last 15 minutes or so, we were truly shocking.)


----------



## AndyRM (27 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They're trying to emulate Chelsea.
> 
> (Went to watch us play the Bar Codes yesterday and, apart from last 15 minutes or so, we were truly shocking.)



Agreed. SJP seems to do something terrible to Chelsea who should have walked that game given recent Toon performances.

I had a great view of Ramires' goal - that was some strike. Unstoppable.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They're trying to emulate Chelsea.
> 
> (Went to watch us play the Bar Codes yesterday and, apart from last 15 minutes or so, we were truly shocking.)


It is actually turning into a fascinating season. I dare say one or two clubs will pull away from the pack after Christmas, but at the moment it is getting impossible to predict a winner and the top four may well contain a few outsiders.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed. SJP seems to do something terrible to Chelsea who should have walked that game given recent Toon performances.
> 
> I had a great view of Ramires' goal - that was some strike. Unstoppable.



@AndyRM 

We were in LL7K (right at the front of the away section) directly behind the goal and had a great view of the Ramires strike and it was a cracker.

By christ Falcao looks like he needs to shed some lard! He needs to take up cycling!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> It is actually turning into a fascinating season. I dare say one or two clubs will pull away from the pack after Christmas, but at the moment it is getting impossible to predict a winner and the top four may well contain a few outsiders.



It is interesting, and Joses current mantra of more even teams seems to be precient.

I think top 4 will still be the usual suspects at seasons end and will be very surprised to see any 'outsiders' in there. A lot of clubs will fall short over Xmas due to lack of strength in depth.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @AndyRM
> 
> We were in LL7K (right at the front of the away section) directly behind the goal and had a great view of the Ramires strike and it was a cracker.
> 
> By christ Falcao looks like he needs to shed some lard! He needs to take up cycling!



I wasn't far below!

Totally agreed about Falcao. Looks like he's been on the pies all summer though still looks a better player than he was at Man U.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Sep 2015)

Has to be problems from within at Chelsea, best bet is to do with the Physio. They just look so shoot. Citeh you could blame Kompany missing but still all that dosh spent they should be strolling it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Has to be problems from within at Chelsea, best bet is to do with the Physio. They just look so shoot. Citeh you could blame Kompany missing but still all that dosh spent they should be strolling it.



Nothing to do with the Physio - that's just media claptrap.

Fact is our defence has been coming up for an overhaul for a while now - Ivanovic & Terry are now back end and losing their legs (not that JT was ever the quickest guy on the block). Personally I'd say that Cechs commanding presence is also part of the jitters in our legendary defence. Tibo doesn't have it (presence) yet and nor does his current stand-in.

With Costa up front we solved our number 9 issue that has been plaguing us for yonks. However, hamstrings and a volatile spirit means we need a quality shoe-in when he is sidelined and that's what we failed to buy during the window. The once mighty Falcao is a joke & Remy is just not up to it at the very top level.

Tactically I'm not sure what is happening. On song we are one of the very best counter attacking teams on the planet, and def' best in the PL, but I'm not seeing too much evidence of that this season. We have enough pace to get forward but our defence (inc' defensive midfield) are way too slow to move the ball up the park. A mystery!

Sorry about any bias but that's football!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry about any bias but that's football!



Bias is fine: 

But their league position speaks for itself - 15th place with 8 points from 7 games.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Bias is fine:
> 
> But their league position speaks for itself - 15th place with 8 points from 7 games.



Not a great start but crap happens. Where do you think we will finish in all 4 comp's?


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not a great start but crap happens. Where do you think we will finish in all 4 comp's?



PL - Top 4
LC - Quarters
FA Cup - Semi
CL - Semi

A good run for any side but Abramovich won't be happy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Sep 2015)

AndyRM said:


> PL - Top 4
> LC - Quarters
> FA Cup - Semi
> CL - Semi
> ...



That's positive!

Me:

Pl - Top 3 / LC - I think Stoke might dump us out so not optimistic / FA - Winners / CL - Quarters.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2015)

15/19. Happy with that.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2015)

17/19
And knew the ones I got correct. No guesses.


----------



## accountantpete (1 Oct 2015)

14/19 not bad.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2015)

Dayvo said:


> 15/19. Happy with that.





accountantpete said:


> 14/19 not bad.



Yeah, not bad, s'pose.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Oct 2015)

9/19.

And seven of those were guesses.


----------



## Roadhump (1 Oct 2015)

12/19, some known, some calculated by a process of elimination, some guessed and some just couldn't remember.

As an Evertonian, looking at No. 10 I remember Michael Branch was supposed to be the next wonderkid, but soon failed to live up to his early promise and drifted around a few other clubs in the Championship and league 1. He is currently serving 7 years imprisonment for drugs dealing.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Oct 2015)

6. All guesses. I didn't recognise most of the names, let alone the pictures. 'way the lads!


----------



## Spartak (2 Oct 2015)

18/19

The only one I got wrong was an ex - Norwich player !!!

..... & me a Canaries fan : - |


----------



## 13 rider (3 Oct 2015)

The mighty foxes climb above the hammers into 4th .was worried after last weeks game the bubble might have burst so good result and Vardy scores again


----------



## Beebo (3 Oct 2015)

Hope Jose foxtrot oscars out of the premiership asap, couldnt happen to a more deserving arogant git.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2015)




----------



## Piemaster (3 Oct 2015)

Why are friends I have in the NE from both teams all ignoring my posts on their Facebook timelines?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Oct 2015)

Dunno bout Jose..
Rodgers just been sacked at Liverpool


----------



## martint235 (4 Oct 2015)

I've had a lot of time for Rodgers and felt he needed time and money. Unfortunately for him he's now had both and our performance today was sh*te. 

I'm not sure having a house ready for his replacement in Formby is a respectful way of going about it th ough


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Oct 2015)

This season keeps on giving.. Just need Citeh to implode more and it will be a cracker. Best league in the world my arse. Hopefully it should be an exciting season if this keeps up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2015)

How long before a scouser mentions that Rodgers was not the right calibre for a team as deserving of success as Liverpool?


----------



## MarkF (4 Oct 2015)

£200m+ spent and no better off than the day he arrived IMO, a psychobabbling crackpot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2015)

User said:


> another one..
> *The Ludicrously Difficult ’90s Football Quiz*
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/richardbeec...t-90s-football?utm_term=.dbq7R8ZLQ#.hqBZzdxjO


I gave up after the first few questions as the questions appear to have been written by Alan Shearer's mum.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Oct 2015)

Two EPL managers gone in a weekend, Jose now 2/1 fav to go next..


----------



## martint235 (4 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> How long before a scouser mentions that Rodgers was not the right calibre for a team as deserving of success as Liverpool?


We nearly won the league with him but he's failed to build on that. Last season was a transitional season but this season has been worse. He had to go. No "not the right calibre for a team like Liverpool" just not the right manager. We gave him time and money but got lacklustre results. We should give the new manager 3 years too though


----------



## accountantpete (4 Oct 2015)

Brendan had to go - unfortunately the FSG/Brendan Rogers combo couldn't attract the really good players to the club and the development side of things hasn't produced enough either.

They now need a big name - Jose?


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2015)

Woot Arsenal  

Is it just me, or is Van Gaal a very strange man?!


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Oct 2015)

I wonder if Klopp will flop with the cop 

I should get a job with the super Sun


----------



## MarkF (4 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> We nearly won the league with him



Nearly won the league with Suarez you mean?


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> Woot Arsenal
> 
> Is it just me, or is Van Gaal a very strange man?!


All the Dutch managers look like they have spent the day on the spliff!


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> All the Dutch managers look like they have spent the day on the spliff!


Maybe. I think he's just creepy


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Oct 2015)

Meanwhile, in a house in Sandbanks, 'Arry is looking at a map and working out how long it would take to commute from Bournemouth to Liverpool...


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2015)

What's Carlo Ancolotti up to these days or is he going back to Chelsea


----------



## Roadhump (5 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> How long before a scouser mentions that Rodgers was not the right calibre for *a team as deserving of success as Liverpool*?


Yes, their sense of entitlement and delusions are staggering. I am gutted he has gone, and I hope they appoint a manager of similar calibre as his replacement.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> Nearly won the league with Suarez you mean?


Even Suarez needed managing, plus there was a team behind him. Admittedly his skill allowed us to play an exceptionally quick counter-attacking style of football. I think teams would have found us out the following season though: run really, really, really quickly for the first half an hour, score two goals and then hope we survive was the general giste.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Brendan had to go - unfortunately the FSG/Brendan Rogers combo couldn't attract the really good players to the club and the development side of things hasn't produced enough either.
> 
> They now need a big name - Jose?



What 'development side of things'? I can only think of one player who's come through the Liverpool ranks in recent years - Gerrard.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

CFC have just released statement of support for Jose on their website - so those LFC's fans hopes of Jose as manager have been dashed.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

Ah the old "full confidence of the board" thing. Jose is probably on a Liverpool train right now


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2015)

No chance Jose will go to Liverpool IMO - I doubt he'd want any part in that ludicrous 'transfer committee'.

Klopp would make sense (what with his experience of winning stuff, unlike Rodgers...) - and I suspect that a deal to bring him to Liverpool was struck some time ago.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Ah the old "full confidence of the board" thing. Jose is probably on a Liverpool train right now



No, don't think so. I've never known CFC to put out a statement like that in the past. No need for them to do so if Jose was for the chop and they would look pretty stupid if they were to sack him after this release.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

And why would we want a coach that is currently car crashing a team worth far more than Liverpool. I mean you're meant to aim higher not lower


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> How long before a scouser mentions that Rodgers was not the right calibre for a team as deserving of success as Liverpool?


Rodgers was not the right calibre for a team like Liverpool.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> And why would we want a coach that is currently car crashing a team worth far more than Liverpool. I mean you're meant to aim higher not lower





You'd have to ask the LFC fans on RAWK or who phoned in to Talksport last night who were wanting Jose to head off to Kopland.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2015)

Crackle said:


> Rodgers was not the right calibre for a team like Liverpool.



But he showed great character.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You'd have to ask the LFC fans on RAWK or who phoned in to Talksport last night who were wanting Jose to head off to Kopland.


You always get some nutters. Honestly I don't think he'd want it and I don't think he'd fit. I'll take Klopp but no chance on Ancellotti, hell I'd take Carragher before him


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2015)

AndyRM said:


> But he showed great character.


I actually quite liked Rodgers. He'd run out of things to say recently though and looked like a man who didn't know what to do next.

Timing surprised me but in a way it's better now on an International break and still early enough to make a difference. FSG still seem to be going through a learning curve too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> *You always get some nutters.* Honestly I don't think he'd want it and I don't think he'd fit. I'll take Klopp but no chance on Ancellotti, hell I'd take Carragher before him



That's a Kop out of a reply. 

Carlo is a decent top-class manager. Didn't like it when we sacked him tbh.

As a slight aside I thought Jamie was a top player for you (only downer from LFC perspective was his childhood Everton fandom!). I always though he pulled his tripe out for you and he was a tough bugger to play against. I remember watching him against us at Anfield some years back (CL head to head) and he was impressive. Not that he would've come but him and Stevie G were always two players I would've liked to see at The Bridge.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

Ancellotti just strikes me as too old and a caretaker while you wait for the manager you really want.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Ancellotti just strikes me as too old and a caretaker while you wait for the manager you really want.



Possibly - but he's a wise old dog for sure.

Klopp is a class act (despite his Jose-esque wobble last season) and he might be a good fit for you. I like the demands he makes on his players and he delivers fast, pressing football where the players give their all. All rivalry aside I have always thought that in the main LFC field hard working teams who really play for the badge - ergo the good fit comment.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Ancellotti just strikes me as too old and a caretaker while you wait for the manager you really want.




Too old? at 56?
The thing is, with the precious scouser fans, no one will fit.


----------



## Simpleton (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Ancellotti just strikes me as too old and a caretaker while you wait for the manager you really want.



Very true, show me a team that Ancellotti has built from scratch - he has not. Klopp to the kop for me. Although the look on Carlo's face when he sees ole big ears at Melwood, shiny, in its own trophy case would have funny. The one that got away....lol.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

Simpleton said:


> Very true, show me a team that Ancellotti has built from scratch - he has not. Klopp to the kop for me. Although the look on Carlo's face when he sees ole big ears at Melwood, shiny, in its own trophy case would have funny. The one that got away....lol.


He is one of only two managers to win the European Cup 3 times*. If that's what you mean by Ol' big ears, it hardly got away. 

*The other being our very own Bob Paisley


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Too old? at 56?
> The thing is, with the precious scouser fans, no one will fit.


Yes they will. Rodgers fit for a while, he just seemed to lose his way and couldn't get back

We don't want much: attacking, attractive football and that 19th title.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> We don't want much: attacking, attractive football and that 19th title.



lol.... 2 Hopes...and one of those is dead.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

Are 


ianrauk said:


> lol.... 2 Hopes...and one of those is dead.


Remind me, can Chelsea still count their titles on one hand or have you got to two now?


----------



## Simpleton (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> He is one of only two managers to win the European Cup 3 times*. If that's what you mean by Ol' big ears, it hardly got away.
> 
> *The other being our very own Bob Paisley



It did that famous historic night 10 years ago.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Are
> 
> Remind me, can Chelsea still count their titles on one hand or have you got to two now?




Lol, gotta to love a bitter non scouser scouse fan.
Liverpool have history, Chelsea are making it. You carry on reliving in the past. The team you follow won't win the league again in your lifetime. And I'm happy to bet you £100 on that.


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

Simpleton said:


> It did that famous historic night 10 years ago.


D'oh. Now I get you


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Lol, gotta to love a bitter non scouser scouse fan.
> Liverpool have history, *Chelsea are making it.*


Worst ever defence of a PL title?


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Lol, gotta to love a bitter non scouser scouse fan.
> Liverpool have history, Chelsea are making it. You carry on reliving in the past. The team you follow won't win the league again in your lifetime. And I'm happy to bet you £100 on that.


History. That's what teams that have a trophy cabinet rather than a trophy room always say about Liverpool


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> Worst ever defence of a PL title?




Just a blip..all teams have them.. yours more then most.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> History. That's what teams that have a trophy cabinet rather than a trophy room always say about Liverpool




So you're not going to take on my bet then?


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just a blip..all teams have them.. yours more then most.


Touchy...you're starting to sound like Mourinho.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2015)

Chelsea have given Mourinho the dreaded vote of confidence.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> Touchy...you're starting to sound like Mourinho.




Thanks for the compliment...


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks for the compliment...


Each to their own. I think he's been utterly dismal this season, from his shabby treatment of Carneiro to his increasingly Wenger-esque myopia when it comes to getting decisions from the referee.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> Worst ever defence of a PL title?



I hope not but can't be sure as I don't have a crystal ball.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> Each to their own. I think he's been utterly dismal this season, from his shabby treatment of Carneiro to his increasingly Wenger-esque myopia when it comes to getting decisions from the referee.




I'm not going to disagree.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Oct 2015)

This is such fun! Almost as good as trawling Geordie football forums.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> This is such fun! Almost as good as trawling Geordie football forums.



But not as good as RAWK when in meltdown mode. Priceless & 100% unbeatable.

As an aside RedCafe was top dollar Sunday evening and BlueMoon was a riot after their last defeat but they were back up and on with the cause after the Toon defeat.

Football fans - fickle creatures (self included).


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I'm not going to disagree.



That said, I still think the title race is wide open. Man City and Arsenal both blow hot and cold, Man U very much a work in progress.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Oct 2015)

If you look through the 300 million pounds spent by Liverpool, and they actually do have a transfer committee they need sacking too!

http://www.lfchistory.net/Transfers/ByManager/25-1


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> That said, I still think the title race is wide open. Man City and Arsenal both blow hot and cold, Man U very much a work in progress.




We know that the Arse will implode come the new year like always.
I think it will be between the 2 Mancs.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> That said, I still think the title race is wide open. Man City and Arsenal both blow hot and cold, Man U very much a work in progress.


The only work in progress at Man U is stuffing Van Gaal's wallet and trying to bankrupt Man U PLC (well more than it is already) Buying players not building a team.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But not as good as RAWK when in meltdown mode. Priceless & 100% unbeatable.
> 
> As an aside RedCafe was top dollar Sunday evening and BlueMoon was a riot after their last defeat but they were back up and on with the cause after the Toon defeat.
> 
> Football fans - fickle creatures (self included).


must admit the two times we turned them over at Selhurst I did trawl through RAWK!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Yes they will. Rodgers fit for a while, he just seemed to lose his way and couldn't get back
> 
> We don't want much: attacking, attractive football and that 19th title.



What 19th title?

First Division ended an awful long time ago.

What you really meant was: "and that first title". Surely?


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> If you look through the 300 million pounds spent by Liverpool, and they actually do have a transfer committee they need sacking too!
> 
> http://www.lfchistory.net/Transfers/ByManager/25-1


I think Klopp may be putting a contract clause in about them, like they don't exist anymore. Rodgers tried but could only win one battle so he insisted on no director of football


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What 19th title?
> 
> First Division ended an awful long time ago.
> 
> What you really meant was: "and that first title". Surely?


Hey Man U get to claim all theirs


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> must admit the two times we turned them over at Selhurst I did trawl through RAWK!



My S-I-L & B-I-L are Eagles. They have one of those bricks in the wall things that they paid a daft amount for ages back. B-I-L's brother used to have a box but times have been harder for his business since 2008 so they al have to slum it now.

Only been there once and the fans make a decent noise!


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> We know that the Arse will implode come the new year like always.
> I think it will be between the 2 Mancs.



I'd say it's City's to lose, but considering their resources and that they've had (IMO) the best collection of PL players for several years now, and haven't really pulled up any trees with their silverware.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Hey Man U get to claim all theirs



I know - pitiful isn't it.

Mind you, to be fair to them they are hands down the best team in the Prem' by a country mile since its inception.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Hey Man U get to claim all theirs



Fair point.

Man U - 13
Liverpool - 0

Happier with that?


----------



## martint235 (5 Oct 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Fair point.
> 
> Man U - 13
> Liverpool - 0
> ...


Not really no

Oh is that the time....


----------



## Piemaster (5 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As a slight aside I thought Jamie was a top player for you (only downer from LFC perspective was his childhood Everton fandom!). I always though he pulled his tripe out for you and he was a tough bugger to play against. I remember watching him against us at Anfield some years back (CL head to head) and he was impressive. Not that he would've come but him and Stevie G were always two players I would've liked to see at The Bridge.


I liked him too, think he scored more goals for Hull in the EPL than our forwards did!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2015)

Crackle said:


> Rodgers was not the right calibre for a team like Liverpool.


Too good for them?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

Wenger criticises Mike Dean and calls him weak. FA do not bring a charge.

Jose criticises refereeing decisions. FA bring a charge.

FA are totally biased. Which is partly what Jose alluded to in his 'rant'.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> I'd say it's City's to lose, but considering their resources and that they've had (IMO) the best collection of PL players for several years now, and haven't really pulled up any trees with their silverware.


Man City are a posh version of West Ham. No matter how good a team they have they are just so unreliable.


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wenger criticises Mike Dean and calls him weak. FA do not bring a charge.
> 
> Jose criticises refereeing decisions. FA bring a charge.
> 
> FA are totally biased. Which is partly what Jose alluded to in his 'rant'.


He forgot to mention the two penalties Southampton should have had. Funny, that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> He forgot to mention the two penalties Southampton should have had. Funny, that.



Fair point but nothing to do with my point re FA bias.


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fair point but nothing to do with my point re FA bias.


Given he got away with the Caneiro incident? Pull the other one!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> Given he got away with the Caneiro incident? Pull the other one!



Sticking with my original point:

The FA apply two different outcomes to precisely the same event and therefore fall foul of a charge of bias and, in effect, bring themselves into disrepute.

Poor show from the game's governing body.


----------



## User482 (6 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sticking with my original point:
> 
> The FA apply two different outcomes to precisely the same event and therefore fall foul of a charge of bias and, in effect, bring themselves into disrepute.
> 
> Poor show from the game's governing body.


Again, that's inconsistency.


----------



## Durian (6 Oct 2015)

On the BBC news a Liverpool fan was asked why he thought Klopp would be a good manager for them. He replied that "Klopp was six foot four and that he was handsome".


----------



## Inertia (6 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wenger criticises Mike Dean and calls him weak. FA do not bring a charge.
> 
> Jose criticises refereeing decisions. FA bring a charge.
> 
> FA are totally biased. Which is partly what Jose alluded to in his 'rant'.


They may be biased but that only shows they are inconsistent.

[edit] sorry TMN to User482


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2015)

I think it's a bit of both to be honest, and some managers do seem to get an easier ride than others (both from the media and governing bodies).


----------



## User482 (6 Oct 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I think it's a bit of both to be honest, and some managers do seem to get an easier ride than others (both from the media and governing bodies).



As I pointed out earlier, Mourinho got an astonishingly easy ride over his treatment of Caneiro.


----------



## martint235 (6 Oct 2015)

The Times has an interesting article that highlights the issue at Liverpool. 5th largest wage bill, 5th largest revenue stream, soon to have the 5th largest stadium but we expect to be top 4 in the league at least


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> As I pointed out earlier, Mourinho got an astonishingly easy ride over his treatment of Caneiro.



The FA f*cked up royally on that one, and it's going to come back to bite them on the arse if recent reports are anything to go by.


----------



## Inertia (6 Oct 2015)

AndyRM said:


> The FA f*cked up royally on that one, and it's going to come back to bite them on the arse if recent reports are anything to go by.


I hope so, she deserved better than that. The point remains though, if they were biased against him they would have done more.


----------



## Spartak (6 Oct 2015)

How long before he's called ....
.... Jurgen Flopp !


----------



## Dayvo (6 Oct 2015)

Durian said:


> On the BBC news a Liverpool fan was asked why he thought Klopp would be a good manager for them. He replied that "Klopp was six foot four and that he was handsome".



And 'Klopp of the Kop' has a certain ring to it.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2015)

He should ride in on a horse - You'll Never Klopp Alone.

IGMC...


----------



## Inertia (6 Oct 2015)

He'll have them running like kloppwork in no time

IGMCT


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2015)

Inertia said:


> He'll have them running like kloppwork in no time
> 
> IGMCT



Jurgunna have to apologise for that one.

IGMCOM


----------



## Roadhump (6 Oct 2015)

Spartak said:


> How long before he's called ....
> .... Jurgen Flopp !


Not too long hopefully, but I have a feeling he might be quite good for them.


----------



## Durian (7 Oct 2015)

Dayvo said:


> And 'Klopp of the Kop' has a certain ring to it.



I hope we never have to see 'Top of the Klopps'

I do agree with Roadhump that he could fit in well at Liverpool though.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2015)




----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2015)

Well played, Mr Ayre.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Chelsea have given Mourinho the dreaded vote of confidence.



Looking like Leeds will be in the market for a new manager soon, don't think Jose would be interested, but Jurgen Klopp would be a good choice, although knowing our luck we'd end up with his lesser known brother Klippety.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Oct 2015)

Messi trial going ahead:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34478784


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Messi trial going ahead:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34478784



Finally! I can add Tax Avoiding Prick onto his current title, Badly Inked Drug Dwarf.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Oct 2015)

Fifa: Sepp Blatter, Michel Platini & Jerome Valcke suspended
Jail the lot of them, i say.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2015)

Northern Ireland just about booked their place in the Euro finals, currently 3-0 up against Greece


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2015)

Hold the back pages - Scotland are winning, still will be lucky to reach the play offs but you never know.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Northern Ireland just about booked their place in the Euro finals, currently 3-0 up against Greece



Big Josh looks a player for NI. I wish we could capture that form at Killie, he's all industry and no end product which is frustrating.

Going really well for us at Hampden, two class goals as well. Need Germany to help us out a bit.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Big Josh looks a player for NI. I wish we could capture that form at Killie, he's all industry and no end product which is frustrating.
> 
> Going really well for us at Hampden, two class goals as well. Need Germany to help us out a bit.



And Ireland have just scored. Twats.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2015)

AndyRM said:


> And Ireland have just scored. Twats.



Or brilliant if you hail from south of the border 

Long way to go yet though.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2015)

Fffuuuuuuuuu...

Our boycott of tournaments continues.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2015)

Congratulations to Northern Ireland on reaching the finals! Am i reading it right, that Holland can't join them?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Fffuuuuuuuuu...
> 
> Our boycott of tournaments continues.


A carefully hatched plan, when everyone else is out of the country we'll claim the whole country as ours and not let the feckers back in.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Oct 2015)

Now Klopp's position is official, I hope he's more careful with his car keys.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Oct 2015)

Big Sam to Sunderland then. Not much of a surprise there.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Oct 2015)

God almighty, international football is like watching paint dry. We missed a weekend of league action for this crap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> God almighty, international football is like watching paint dry. We missed a weekend of league action for this crap.


A couple of nice bits of play from Barkley. Or is it Barkely? Berkely?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> God almighty, international football is like watching paint dry. We missed a weekend of league action for this crap.



Don't watch England...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Oct 2015)

The only reason I like England is because every two years it brings all the 'experts' out who know FA (haha) about football and it's amusing to listen to their staggering insights into the game.


----------



## Blue (11 Oct 2015)

N.I. get a draw in their final game and top their Group. Outstanding!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2015)

Albania qualify for the Euro Finals, beating Armenia 3-0 in their final match to jump above Denmark.

Drone flag alerts will no doubt be issued for France


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The only reason I like England is because every two years it brings all the 'experts' out who know FA (haha) about football and it's amusing to listen to their staggering insights into the game.



A bit harsh on Woy.


----------



## Durian (17 Oct 2015)

Sad to hear that Howard Kendall has died at the age of 69.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Oct 2015)

Durian said:


> Sad to hear that Howard Kendall has died at the age of 69.


Rather young.

In 1964 he became the then youngest player to appear in a cup final when he turned out for Preston against West Ham.


----------



## Roadhump (19 Oct 2015)

Durian said:


> Sad to hear that Howard Kendall has died at the age of 69.



Yes, one of my boyhood idols and someone who also brought me and many others much joy in the 1980s. Many a tear was shed on Saturday, a very sad day indeed at Goodison Park. I have never seen a capacity crowd for a big game like that so subdued, some of the loudest chants were ones of "There's only one Howard Kendall". A lovely few words said by Gary Lineker at the end of MOTD as well.

RIP Howie x


----------



## User482 (19 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Rather young.
> 
> In 1964 he became the then youngest player to appear in a cup final when he turned out for Preston against West Ham.



My childhood best friend was an Everton nut - the period from '84 to '87 was terrific for both our clubs, but especially for Everton who were among the best in Europe at that time. We thought success would be forever - just shows how much eight year old boys know.


----------



## Chromatic (19 Oct 2015)

Chromatic said:


> *Looking like Leeds will be in the market for a new manager soon*, don't think Jose would be interested, but Jurgen Klopp would be a good choice, although knowing our luck we'd end up with his lesser known brother Klippety.



I am Nostradamus AICMFP


----------



## accountantpete (19 Oct 2015)

Chromatic said:


> I am Nostradamus AICMFP



The average recent tenure at Leeds is 16 weeks so a couple of more to come and go by the end of the season!


----------



## Chromatic (19 Oct 2015)

accountantpete said:


> The average recent tenure at Leeds is 16 weeks so a couple of more to come and go by the end of the season!



Nicked from a Leeds United Forum, who got it from TalkSport apparently:

"I'm so excited !!
It's only three Leeds managers till Christmas !!"


----------



## accountantpete (19 Oct 2015)

I dunno - the new man, Steve Evans, looks to be entirely suited for the job (He's the one with the sombrero )


----------



## craigwend (19 Oct 2015)

New L**d* antheme marching song thing ...


----------



## accountantpete (20 Oct 2015)

A nice quote from a year or so back - no prizes for guessing who said it.

"Leeds are not a big club. Don't get me wrong, they used to be, now they're just a circus run by puppets, watched by blinkered seals. If they ever offered me a job, I'd turn it down. I want to be the captain of a cruise liner, not the Titanic."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2015)

Bayern fans make a point - £64 per ticket for Arsenal game


----------



## Beebo (20 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bayern fans make a point - £64 per ticket for Arsenal game


I have never seen such laid back stewards, sitting in their comfy office chairs.
That's what £64 gets you.


----------



## User482 (24 Oct 2015)

Bye bye Mourinho...


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> Bye bye Mourinho...


I can't imagine he'll be hurting financially if it does happen!


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> Bye bye Mourinho...


I wouldn't be surprised if he did go this week, he's become a parody of himself and the Big Boss must be finding it embarrassing. You can get away with a lot but being openly laughed at isn't one of them and that's what is happening to Mourinho. Referees are no longer intimidated by him, he complains so much now they just smile and shrug it off.


----------



## Hitchington (24 Oct 2015)

Deeney breaks his duck :-)


----------



## Piemaster (24 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he did go this week, he's become a parody of himself and the Big Boss must be finding it embarrassing. You can get away with a lot but being openly laughed at isn't one of them and that's what is happening to Mourinho. Referees are no longer intimidated by him, he complains so much now they just smile and shrug it off.


The refs will be intimidated once Big Ron takes over. Ronnie Pickering that is


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Oct 2015)

My team won again today. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/10/stanley-dag-red-2/ 
It's a long way off, but promotion would be nice but i don't think we could afford it. The wage bill would have to double and we'd have to spend on the ground,but i can't see many more turning up to watch. So maybe we're better off where we are.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Oct 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> My team won again today. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/10/stanley-dag-red-2/
> It's a long way off, but promotion would be nice but i don't think we could afford it. The wage bill would have to double and we'd have to spend on the ground,but i can't see many more turning up to watch. So maybe we're better off where we are.


When I lived in Hornchurch the Daggers were my nearest football club so I've got a soft spot for them. Looks like they're heading back down into the Conference this season unless they pull their fingers out.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> When I lived in Hornchurch the Daggers were my nearest football club so I've got a soft spot for them. Looks like they're heading back down into the Conference this season unless they pull their fingers out.



Without looking it up i think they won promotion to League 1 a few years ago but came back down a year later. Dagenham are very similar to Accy in terms of attendances and having to compete with far bigger clubs not many miles away. We've always had a good relationship with Dagenham, I went to watch Accy there years ago in the Conference we were made very welcome. They brought 62 fans up today which isn't bad considering the distance and their position in the league. In contrast we played Wimbledon last Tuesday night, what a bunch of stuck up gits they are!


----------



## MarkF (24 Oct 2015)

accountantpete said:


> A nice quote from a year or so back - no prizes for guessing who said it.
> 
> "Leeds are not a big club. Don't get me wrong, they used to be, now they're just a circus run by puppets, watched by blinkered seals. If they ever offered me a job, I'd turn it down. I want to be the captain of a cruise liner, not the Titanic."



What's new? They say what their fans want to hear or whatever winds the oppo up.

795 games as a manager and with a win ratio of 43+%, show me another................as a Bradford fan it pains me to say it but he exactly what Leeds need, after a succession of nondescript blah managers, they now have massively charismatic gobshite in charge, he will get them going sooner rather than later.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Oct 2015)

It is good though isn't it? When Moaninho falls flat on his face and gets very upset about it?


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34629726
Surely the best name in football at the moment...

_South African businessman and former political prisoner Tokyo Sexwale is the fifth candidate to declare that he will run for the presidency of Fifa_


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Tokyo Sexwale


Surely he's changed that by deed pole. You can't be born with a name like that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2015)

Pound to a penny that many non-Chelsea fans would wet their replica kit shorts with excitement if JM was dismissed by CFC and was then linked to their club.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pound to a penny that many non-Chelsea fans would wet their replica kit shorts with excitement if JM was dismissed by CFC and was then linked to their club.


Hmmm, not sure if that's the case where funds are limited, but at clubs where the cheque book is always open probably yes


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Hmmm, not sure if that's the case where funds are limited, but at clubs where the cheque book is always open probably yes



Good point!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Hmmm, not sure if that's the case where funds are limited, but at clubs where the cheque book is always open probably yes





SpokeyDokey said:


> Good point!



Porto and Inter were not exactly waving huge amounts of cash about when he won trophies for them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2015)

Crackle said:


> Surely he's changed that by deed pole. You can't be born with a name like that.


Dirty deed pole.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pound to a penny that many non-Chelsea fans would wet their replica kit shorts with excitement if JM was dismissed by CFC and was then linked to their club.


JM is probably the best coach in the game today, but for the moment at least he seems to have lost the plot. He isn't used to failure and it is getting to him to the point where he's making a bit of a fool of himself.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2015)

Did Arsenal get tonked last night? Seems like the press have missed it.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Oct 2015)

Yes. And no.

I'm glad Sheff Wed won though, it does my head in when sides totally change their teams and then moan about the result. It cheapens competitions unfairly IMO, and seems a peculiarity of EPL sides.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pound to a penny that many non-Chelsea fans would wet their replica kit shorts with excitement if JM was dismissed by CFC and was then linked to their club.


Saw a headline today, but never got time to read the article, that it would cost Chelsea £36M to sack JM.....nice work if you can get it eh?


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Saw a headline today, but never got time to read the article, that it would cost Chelsea £36M to sack JM.....nice work if you can get it eh?


I think Chelsea would be stupid to sack him. His record is unmatched by anyone in the modern game and one poor season (So far) doesn't diminish his abilities. Jose is under a lot of pressure at the moment with his father being very ill and he's acting irrationally, going way over the top in his criticism of referees, far more viciously than he ever used to. The incident with the club doctor didn't help, but if Chelsea have any sense someone there should be assigned to put an arm round his shoulder, tell him his job is safe and have a bit of a talk to him telling him to ease off a bit and just accept that the team is going through a bad patch. Even Lord Ferg had unsuccessful seasons when sections of the fans were calling for him to be replaced, but the club stood by him and didn't panic.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think Chelsea would be stupid to sack him. His record is unmatched by anyone in the modern game and one poor season (So far) doesn't diminish his abilities. Jose is under a lot of pressure at the moment with his father being very ill and he's acting irrationally, going way over the top in his criticism of referees, far more viciously than he ever used to. The incident with the club doctor didn't help, but if Chelsea have any sense someone there should be assigned to put an arm round his shoulder, tell him his job is safe and have a bit of a talk to him telling him to ease off a bit and just accept that the team is going through a bad patch. Even Lord Ferg had unsuccessful seasons when sections of the fans were calling for him to be replaced, but the club stood by him and didn't panic.


Makes sense and if I was a Chelsea fan I would hope the club are thinking along the same lines. However, in these days of the expectation of immediate and constant success at the highest profile clubs and if Abramovic is as ruthless as some suggest, he may not gat such support.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2015)

I've had a bit of a break from watching the football so watching the Chelsea-Liverpool game just now was a bit of a shock. As a neutral, it's been a long time since Liverpool were clearly the superior side with these two facing each other. I'm still a bit stunned.


----------



## Inertia (31 Oct 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had a bit of a break from watching the football so watching the Chelsea-Liverpool game just now was a bit of a shock. As a neutral, it's been a long time since Liverpool were clearly the superior side with these two facing each other. I'm still a bit stunned.


I have nothing to say!

I actually feel a bit sorry for him, I heard his dad Is ill and he is cleary feeling the pressure


----------



## Spoked Wheels (31 Oct 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pound to a penny that many non-Chelsea fans would wet their replica kit shorts with excitement if JM was dismissed by CFC and was then linked to their club.



Not in a million years. I was relieved when Man Ute appointed Moyes to replace SAF. I was worried that Mourinho was going to be the next manager.

I dislike the man, he is a successful manager but some of the things he has done fall well short of sportsmanship. I remember the time he approached from behind and poked his finger in one of the Barca's coaching staff eye. Nope, he is not somebody I'd like anywhere near the club I support.


----------



## MarkF (31 Oct 2015)

Paul Scholes was right and I am giving up on the Palace game, watching Man U is b.o.r.i.n.g and d.r.e.a.r.y.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Oct 2015)

Mourinho seems to have a 3 year shelf life. His 'oh my God, everything is going wrong and the world is against us' coaching style eventually runs out of legs and what is happening now would appear to be what is left.

Peter Reid at Sunderland had a wonderful season and a half in the premiership after getting promotion with his Plan A, then teams sussed what was going to happen when they played SAFC and set up to coumter it, unfortunately with Reidy there wasn't a Plan B and the 2 successive 7th place finished fell away to nothing and yo-yo'ing between the dvisions again V quickly.


----------



## Brandane (4 Nov 2015)

What now for Glasgow Rangers?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34720850
Personally, I wish they would just lie down now and go away like other clubs in history, Third Lanark for instance.
Scotland would be a better place without the bollox that goes along with BOTH sides of the "Old Firm". This sordid affair has gone on for far too long now; time to bring the curtain down. In a few years time they would be forgotten anyway, and maybe then people would start supporting their local teams instead of travelling the length and breadth of the country every other weekend to watch football in Glasgow.


----------



## tug benson (4 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> What now for Glasgow Rangers?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34720850
> Personally, I wish they would just lie down now and go away like other clubs in history, Third Lanark for instance.
> Scotland would be a better place without the bollox that goes along with BOTH sides of the "Old Firm". This sordid affair has gone on for far too long now; time to bring the curtain down. In a few years time they would be forgotten anyway, and maybe then people would start supporting their local teams instead of travelling the length and breadth of the country every other weekend to watch football in Glasgow.


The bitterness is strong with you


----------



## Brandane (4 Nov 2015)

tug benson said:


> The bitterness is strong with you


Ehhhh?? I used to be a Rangers supporter. However I am not blind enough to "follow follow" after seeing what came out in the wash a few years ago. They are a tainted club; and have been run by a series of crooks ever since David Murray threw in the towel. If you want to support them, fine; but please don't refer to me as "bitter" just because I don't. I've got no time for the other side of the OF either, if that makes you feel bitter better.


----------



## tug benson (4 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> Ehhhh?? _*I used to be a Rangers supporter*_. However I am not blind enough to "follow follow" after seeing what came out in the wash a few years ago. They are a tainted club; and have been run by a series of crooks ever since David Murray threw in the towel. If you want to support them, fine; but please don't refer to me as "bitter" just because I don't. I've got no time for the other side of the OF either, if that makes you feel bitter better.



Sure you were


----------



## LarryDuff (4 Nov 2015)

Arsenal 4 - 0 down already. Magnificent.


----------



## Brandane (4 Nov 2015)

tug benson said:


> Sure you were


Not much point discussing it with someone who clearly has his heed buried in the sand. Just you carry on throwing your cash at the various thieves who have been running the club in recent years, because I am sure they have the best interests of the club at heart . Alternatively, turn your back on them. If no-one went to the matches or bought their merchandise, you would soon see them get their act together.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> Not much point discussing it with someone who clearly has his heed buried in the sand. Just you carry on throwing your cash at the various thieves who have been running the club in recent years, because I am sure they have the best interests of the club at heart . Alternatively, turn your back on them. If no-one went to the matches or bought their merchandise, you would soon see them get their act together.



Have you not been following The Rangers Liquidation thread? Our correspondent from Alloa has had a humour/reality bypass when it comes to ra peepul. 

On a related note, I used to quite like Solskjaer, and Warburton too if I'm honest, but they can both f£ck right off after their comments about Scotland needing Rangers. What the game in our country actually needs is folk running the show who aren't totally blinkered and deluded by the myth that we need the Old Firm. With a bit of vision and more astute negotiation with sponsors we'd be in a far better situation at league and national level.


----------



## User6179 (9 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Have you not been following The Rangers Liquidation thread? Our correspondent from Alloa has had a humour/reality bypass when it comes to ra peepul.
> 
> On a related note, I used to quite like Solskjaer, and Warburton too if I'm honest, but they can both f£ck right off after their comments about Scotland needing Rangers. What the game in our country actually needs is folk running the show who aren't totally blinkered and deluded by the myth that we need the Old Firm. With a bit of vision and more astute negotiation with sponsors we'd be in a far better situation at league and national level.



Andy is going to be p1ssed when he finds out you have hacked his account @Marmiom


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Nov 2015)

No trial by media leading to censure by the FA for Giroud knocking Vertonghen to the ground with his chest then.

And there's no bias in the game...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2015)

Eddy said:


> Andy is going to be p1ssed when he finds out you have hacked his account @Marmiom



Thankfully I've got control of my account back.

Is there anything you particularly disagree with in my post though? I'd be saying the same about any league/team - no side is 'needed'. 

And suggesting that Scottish football would be healthier with a competitive Rangers really is a joke. If that was even close to the case, how have Scotland not been represented at an international tournament for nearly two decades?


----------



## User6179 (10 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Thankfully I've got control of my account back.
> 
> Is there anything you particularly disagree with in my post though? I'd be saying the same about any league/team - no side is 'needed'.
> 
> And suggesting that Scottish football would be healthier with a competitive Rangers really is a joke. If that was even close to the case, how have Scotland not been represented at an international tournament for nearly two decades?



Glad you have control of your account again Andy.

You were a bit harsh on Tug Benson but apart from that I get where you are coming from , we need a strong league not just two strong teams .

Scotland's problem is a catch 22 with the seeding , we need to be at 2nd or 3rd seeds in qualifying groups to stand a chance to qualify but need the results to get our seeding up ,until we get a run of games that bring our seeding up we are doomed to failure ( glorious obviously)


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2015)

Eddy said:


> Glad you have control of your account again Andy.
> 
> You were a bit harsh on Tug Benson but apart from that I get where you are coming from , we need a strong league not just two strong teams .
> 
> Scotland's problem is a catch 22 with the seeding , we need to be at 2nd or 3rd seeds in qualifying groups to stand a chance to qualify but need the results to get our seeding up ,until we get a run of games that bring our seeding up we are doomed to failure ( glorious obviously)



That's fair, but my counter would be that he comes across as a stereotypical Rangers fan - anyone who decides to criticise the club is bitter, jealous or lying; though I'm only going on what he's said on that thread so I could be totally wrong.

Seedings are a total joke IMO, a quick look at the current World Top 10 confirms my suspicions. Belgium? Portugal? Austria? England? FFS.


----------



## User6179 (10 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> That's fair, but my counter would be that he comes across as a stereotypical Rangers fan - anyone who decides to criticise the club is bitter, jealous or lying; though I'm only going on what he's said on that thread so I could be totally wrong.
> 
> Seedings are a total joke IMO, a quick look at the current World Top 10 confirms my suspicions. Belgium? Portugal? Austria? England? FFS.



Scotland are below Albania, Iran and Iceland


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2015)

Eddy said:


> Scotland are below Albania, Iran and Iceland



Probably about right to be honest...

The most frustrating thing about Scotland right now is that you can see a decent side there. Then we put Hutton at the back and stick Brown in stifle/destroy midfield mode and we're knackered. For good measure you can put Fletcher up front so that he can miss a few...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Nov 2015)

User said:


> this is doing the facebook rounds...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KN5HRZi8FY




I'd be genuinely impressed if she'd run rings around a top flight team in disguise instead of a bunch of fat dads.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2015)

England facing proper opposition for a change. Things aren't going _all_ our way, but some things are. Enjoyable first half.


----------



## MarkF (13 Nov 2015)

I was half watching, I looked up and England had the ball, they were so bad with it that I didn't know which way they were playing.  If Delph, Jones and La-La are international class then I am a chinaman..


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2015)

Less enjoyable second half. England unlucky. Spain very good. Their positional play and communication/understanding won the day, as usual.

Maybe i should have watched the Republic match. But, i was expecting a bit of a scrappy affair. Was it @irish on the costa diego?


----------



## Stephenite (17 Nov 2015)

AFC Wimbledon bought Kingstonian FC's ground in 2003, and allowed Kingstonian to use it. Now they're selling it to russian oil mafiosi funded Chelsea to use as a training ground. Leaving Kingstonian homeless!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34845255

I find this quite shocking tbh.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Nov 2015)

They've said it's to be for youth and ladies games, and that they'll help Kingstonians relocate, not sure that anyone loses out particularly.

As ever money talks but I'm not particularly shocked. I'll always have a bit of sympathy for Wimbledon after the MK Dons debacle.


----------



## Stephenite (17 Nov 2015)

This is my point, really, the Wimbledon fans were shafted by 'big money'. Now, they in turn are shafting a smaller club. I only know what i read in the BBC article. Even though Kingstonian are getting 'a substantial amount of money' from Wimbledon they may not find somewhere to play within Kingston. The club and especially the fans are losing out.


----------



## Postmanhat (17 Nov 2015)

Could be a minefield for the commentators tonight at England v France. So much football parlance is militaristic, never mind the word 'shot'. Will do well to get through without a 'social media storm' about something they say.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Nov 2015)

Germany - Holland called off after police receive "Concrete information" of a plan to set off a bomb inside the stadium -

http://www.theguardian.com/world/li...ench-police-launch-fresh-raids-overnight-live


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Nov 2015)

Excelent display of unity at wembley..good game too so far


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2015)

Aussie team The Newcastle Jet's new kit


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Aussie team The Newcastle Jet's new kit



Tacky!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Tacky!



Yebbut... you can't have this!


----------



## Stephenite (19 Nov 2015)

The 2015 Odd away shirt. A potential Xmas pressie for a certain step-grandad.


----------



## Beebo (19 Nov 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34873067
Take a look at this mad own goal, if it wasnt on the bbc, i would think it was fake CGI.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2015)

Brilliant...


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Nov 2015)

Beebo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34873067
> Take a look at this mad own goal, if it wasnt on the bbc, i would think it was fake CGI.


I'd put that one down to goalkeeper error.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd put that one down to goalkeeper error.


No, more fans is what they needed....


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2015)

We are top of the league  we are top of the league so good I typed it twice . The mighty foxes just keeping going and Vardy  scores again . Absolutely unbelieveable .    from a happy foxes fan . As a long standing supporter I keep waiting for it to go all wrong as experience has taught me that's what happens but they keep on proving me wrong
Foxes never quit


----------



## simon.r (21 Nov 2015)

The joke a few weeks ago was that seeing Leics at the top of the PL was like seeing an elephant at the top of a tree. You're not sure how it got there, but you knew it wouldn't be there for long. 

I keep expecting us to go into freefall, but who knows, maybe this really could be our season.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2015)

Fair play to Leicester and the Tinkerman and huge kudos to Vardy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2015)

Beebo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34873067
> Take a look at this mad own goal, if it wasnt on the bbc, i would think it was fake CGI.


WTF is this supposed to mean?:
Thurrock's manager Mark Stimson said: "Romford's goal was something you can only describe after seeing."




Eric Cantona he ain't.


----------



## simon.r (21 Nov 2015)

According to @AwayDays_ on Twitter there were 3200 Leics fans at NUFC today. We only used to get twice that many at Filbert Street! And that included the away fans!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2015)

simon.r said:


> According to @AwayDays_ on Twiter there were 3200 Leics fans at NUFC today. We only used to get twice that many at Filbert Street! And that included the away fans!!
> 
> View attachment 110692


I've been meeting to pop over the Border into Englandshire for a wee while to go to a NUFC game. Must go and have a look and see what is coming up and then try to work it into a free week for our local team..


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2015)

The travelling support is massive I think most away games are sold out .I remember games at Filbert street midweek with a few thousand there watching dismal football .


----------



## simon.r (21 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> The travelling support is massive I think most away games are sold out .I remember games at Filbert street midweek with a few thousand there watching dismal football .



I'm thinking we're about the same age. Pen 3? Happy days.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2015)

simon.r said:


> I'm thinking we're about the same age. Pen 3? Happy days.


I wasn't allowed in the kop on mums orders so I never stood there  . Mainly stood to the right of the tunnel . late seventies early eighties when football grounds were not that friendly places in the bad old days


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I've been meeting to pop over the Border into Englandshire for a wee while to go to a NUFC game. Must go and have a look and see what is coming up and then try to work it into a free week for our local team..


It would appear that the option of browsing and looking to see how much tickets are is a bit restrictive; requiring setting up an account and then only for games in the next few weeks. No chance of rolling up and paying at the gate then...


----------



## simon.r (21 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> It would appear that the option of browsing and looking to see how much tickets are is a bit restrictive; requiring setting up an account and then only for games in the next few weeks. No chance of rolling up and paying at the gate then...



No, that's the problem with supporting a Premiership team. The days of staying in the pub until 2.30pm, then turning up at the ground at 2.45pm and paying are long gone. Still, one of the advantages of supporting LCFC is that in a few years when we're in the 3rd tier we'll be able to do that again!


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2015)

There's hope for Liverpool yet apparently. 

And what happened with the goalie in Scottishland who didn't realise his team were playing at home and went to the away ground?


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2015)

We are still top of the league  well done Liverpool


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2015)

I think the Class Of 92 made really good viewing and made me ponder maybe to start supporting a smaller local team in addition to my life long one. It just came across as what Football used to be all about. 

The weird thing is the programme was about them trying to make it a bigger club yet it focused on how it was now. I am really questioning where "Top Top Football" is going and if I can enjoy it (my best $ky Sports impression) Which is why what Leicester are doing is brilliant it would be great if they won it, I would really LOL

Also I think Gary Neville is bloody brilliant and I hated him as a player. I think he has more potential in management than Ryan Giggs. Scholes came across well as did Phil Neville. Made me feel a bit dirty liking them. Gigss didn't cross that line, phew.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2015)

While travaling to MK this afternoon i heard a very funny thing..

was told on TA on the radio to avoid Cambridge football ground area as they were playing Accrington..
i said to the wife that will be shocking..10 12 cars fighting over 2000 spaces..lol


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2015)

meta lon said:


> While travaling to MK this afternoon i heard a very funny thing..
> 
> was told on TA on the radio to avoid Cambridge football ground area as they were playing Accrington..
> i said to the wife that will be shocking..10 12 cars fighting over 2000 spaces..lol


Big following Accrington theres even a fan on here calling @Accy cyclist


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2015)

To make our league position more unbelievable just checked the tables this time last year we were bottom with 10 points .What a year for Lcfc


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Nov 2015)

simon.r said:


> I'm thinking we're about the same age. Pen 3? Happy days.



Another ex-pen 3`er here . Happy days indeed.


13 rider said:


> We are still top of the league  well done Liverpool



Looking forward to going into work on Monday morning . I`v been milking it for a while now and i`m a bit of a wind-up merchant... i`m going to be unbearable this week


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> And what happened with the goalie in Scottishland who didn't realise his team were playing at home and went to the away ground?




Easily done, I would imagine that many (if not most) of the players for lower league teams in Scotland do not live in the town of the club they play for.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Easily done, I would imagine that many (if not most) of the players for lower league teams in Scotland do not live in the town of the club they play for.



And the Pony Express has yet to be introduced into Scotland, thus preventing any means of communication. FFS!


----------



## MarkF (22 Nov 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> The weird thing is the programme was about them trying to make it a bigger club yet it focused on how it was now. I am really questioning where "Top Top Football" is going and if I can enjoy it (my best $ky Sports impression) Which is why what Leicester are doing is brilliant it would be great if they won it, I would really LOL



They way it is going is the reason Leicester are top of the PL and were able to attract the likes of Cambiasso. If a player demands £100/150/200K a week then any PL club can pay it if they want to, the days of stockpiling players by the top clubs has gone, they can get then same money at Watford, whilst actually playing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> To make our league position more unbelievable just checked the tables this time last year we were bottom with 10 points .What a year for Lcfc


Well done to Leicester, I'd love to see them hang on and win it. Unlikely I suppose, but rank outsiders coming through to win major sporting events is not unknown (Who'd have tipped Greece for the 2004 Euros?).

West Ham were 1500/1 for the title at the start of the season, I did think an unmissed tenner would have been a good idea but never got round to it. You'd probably have got the same or maybe more on LCFC.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> It would appear that the option of browsing and looking to see how much tickets are is a bit restrictive; requiring setting up an account and then only for games in the next few weeks. No chance of rolling up and paying at the gate then...



Not an Englandshire peculiarity unfortunately. 

If you're committed to suffering the dismal fare on offer at St James drop us a message and I'll pick you up a ticket.


----------



## Inertia (22 Nov 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well done to Leicester, I'd love to see them hang on and win it. Unlikely I suppose, but rank outsiders coming through to win major sporting events is not unknown (Who'd have tipped Greece for the 2004 Euros?).


Unfortunately there is a hell of a difference between winning 6 games in a tournament and winning a league cup.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Nov 2015)

Inertia said:


> Unfortunately there is a hell of a difference between winning 6 games in a tournament and winning a league cup.


You're right, but upsets do happen in sport. To win the premiership as an outsider you need a good season , obviously, but also the other contenders to keep shooting themselves in the foot. At the moment, that is what's happening. All the big teams are blowing games against lower opposition.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> If you're committed to suffering the dismal fare on offer at St James drop us a message and I'll pick you up a ticket.



I bet you'd _give_ him money to take _your_ ticket.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Not an Englandshire peculiarity unfortunately.
> 
> If you're committed to suffering the dismal fare on offer at St James drop us a message and I'll pick you up a ticket.


Cheers, will do. The problem with our fitba team is the league dinnae issue the fixtures until 2 or 3 weeks ahead so we never know when we have a free week til very close to the time.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Nov 2015)

_Les Académies de L'Amilton _(pardon my French if it's wrong ).

Nice gesture: http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/34895314


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2015)

Leicester...awsome...fooking toss pott big money teams...go boys


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> _Les Académies de L'Amilton _(pardon my French if it's wrong ).
> 
> Nice gesture: http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/34895314



I thought playing La Marseillaise before matches was a bit ridiculous, but thats on another level. The idea comes across as 'what can we do to get something out this situation?' 

All pish like this does is deflect genuine grief.

And when did Hamilton v Aberdeen become a 'prestigious' fixture?


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Nov 2015)

Hell it doesn't seem ten years since George Best died!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/remembering-george-best-day-30000-6897646


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Cheers, will do. The problem with our fitba team is the league dinnae issue the fixtures until 2 or 3 weeks ahead so we never know when we have a free week til very close to the time.


sod the mags, stop off a few miles up the cost and watch the entertaining table topping football that Blyth are playing, you can bowl up and pay at the gate and get to see a successful cohesive team playing in stripes. 

outside of the league, the North East is in pretty good health again Gateshead still holding down a conference spot and showing their current status by sacking an ex league manager for having fallen to only mid table. Spartans and Darlo doing very well and both in with a realistic shout of promotion back to conference level. Spennymoor making their way back up after a disastrous owner took them to oblivion. 

Blyth are almost a parallel of Leicester over the last 18 months, this time last year languishing near the bottom and a long way away from their final position, our run to the 3rd round of the cup sparked a magnificent 2nd half of the season and we missed the lay offs by a couple of points. 

Matlock on Saturday


----------



## Dayvo (26 Nov 2015)

Comfortable win for Spurs tonight in Azerbaijan against Qarabag or something. Long way to go for a game of footie - 12-hour round flight.

Bring on Chelskie.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> sod the mags, stop off a few miles up the cost and watch the entertaining table topping football that Blyth are playing, you can bowl up and pay at the gate and get to see a successful cohesive team playing in stripes.
> 
> outside of the league, the North East is in pretty good health again Gateshead still holding down a conference spot and showing their current status by sacking an ex league manager for having fallen to only mid table. Spartans and Darlo doing very well and both in with a realistic shout of promotion back to conference level. Spennymoor making their way back up after a disastrous owner took them to oblivion.
> 
> ...



Don't forget South Shields! Having a helluva season so far.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Don't forget South Shields! Having a helluva season so far.



Oh yeah, Shields are running away with that. My home village, team Ryton & Crawcrook play in NL2, they're another having a decent season after a rocky few years. 
The mean spirit in me thinks Shields dreading the the fall of Gateshead to be taken over again


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Nov 2015)

Messi / City / £800k a week.

Rumour at this stage but much as I love my footy the already obscene wages well get even more obscene when all the extra dosh hits the clubs from next season.

Average UK worker earns around £1m in a lifetime. Bonkers world.


----------



## Piemaster (27 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Messi / City / £800k a week.


Yeah,but is he happy?


----------



## MarkF (27 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Messi / City / £800k a week.
> 
> Rumour at this stage but much as I love my footy the already obscene wages well get even more obscene when all the extra dosh hits the clubs from next season.
> 
> Average UK worker earns around £1m in a lifetime. Bonkers world.



Bargain! Barcelona were no big deal till Maradona then Cruyff pitched up there, IF Man City get Messi they'll get the best footballer that ever lived, all eyes will be on them and they'll end up bigger than we ever imagined, for long after Messi has gone.

I took the whole family to London for the weekend about 5 years ago, ok it was only the Wembley Cup, but they saw Lionel Messi play.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> sod the mags, stop off a few miles up the cost and watch the entertaining table topping football that Blyth are


I would probably prefer that


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Messi / City / £800k a week.
> 
> Rumour at this stage but much as I love my footy the already obscene wages well get even more obscene when all the extra dosh hits the clubs from next season.
> 
> Average UK worker earns around £1m in a lifetime. Bonkers world.




What! The feckers are getting even more money thrown at them?! Messi's a tax dodging git! People will go into debt to pay to watch him, and he'll gladly take it off them!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Nov 2015)

Forget Messi..
Cheaper, more entertaining Spanish player HERE


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2015)

User said:


> no worse than the movie industry where a top actor can earn 50 million a year easy ....the amount of money movie stars have made through out history has always been crazy, for instance in 1919 Roscoe "fatty" Arbuckle became the first actor to receive a guaranteed minimum of $1 millon per year, $1 million at that time now thats bonkers




That's one of the reasons i haven't been to the pictures since 1991. People always use overpaid footballers as an example of being paid way over the odds but actors make films and no one questions the millions they make from acting, and at least footballers get way overpaid for being very good at kicking a ball about, but when they become mediocre the money drops, whereas big film stars make money from their name,even when they lose their ability to act.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's one of the reasons i haven't been to the pictures since 1991. People always use overpaid footballers as an example of being paid way over the odds but actors make films and no one questions the millions they make from acting, and at least footballers get way overpaid for being very good at kicking a ball about, but when they become mediocre the money drops, *whereas big film stars make money from their name,even when they lose their ability to act*.



And in the case of John Wayne, when they never had the ability in the first place.


----------



## simon the viking (28 Nov 2015)

Leicester V Man U this afternoon..... shaping up to be a cracker.....

Man U looking for revenge over last years 'away' leg at the King power and Vardy looking for the outright consecutive games goal record........

and on Sky....... can't wait.....
and with the Blues on form who's brave enough to bet against them?

Edit: Please note all neutral viewers should apply the 'Because they aren't Man U' rule and support Leicester


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Matlock on Saturday



Our game today has been cancelled due to water-logged pitch. I had a look at Blyth website but turns out that the game is an away game, otherwise I'd have gone. Will bear them in mind for any future game cancellations.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Nov 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Forget Messi..
> Cheaper, more entertaining Spanish player HERE



Did he have something to show off


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Our game today has been cancelled due to water-logged pitch. I had a look at Blyth website but turns out that the game is an away game, otherwise I'd have gone. Will bear them in mind for any future game cancellations.





I've just pulled into a very wet Matlock and am off to cheer them on, I imaging there won't be a huge contingent down from the NE for this one, luckily I'm more local for a lot of.the away games. We have quite a good exile following.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I imaging there won't be a huge contingent down from the NE for this one.



Not going too well for you so far, down 2-1, but you might spot yourself in the crowd


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Nov 2015)

Yep, bright start and 1-0 up quickly but not quite at the races today, being caught out by their pace on a very wet pitch. I'm one of the dark figures behind the Coventry Spartans flag.

Matlock's ground reminds me a lot of Vale of Leithen, nestled in the bowl of the hills.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Not going too well for you so far, down 2-1, but you might spot yourself in the crowd



Much brighter start to the 2nd half 2-2 now


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Much brighter start to the 2nd half 2-2 now


and hit the woodwork 4 times and a disallowed goal for offside!


----------



## simon.r (28 Nov 2015)

simon the viking said:


> Leicester V Man U this afternoon..... shaping up to be a cracker.....
> 
> Man U looking for revenge over last years 'away' leg at the King power and Vardy looking for the outright consecutive games goal record........
> 
> ...



I will shortly be leaving to go and watch this in my local. Please exuse any drivel posted after about 7.30pm


----------



## simon.r (28 Nov 2015)

This is very funny, but very NSFW (language):

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...2057567045&refsrc=http://t.co/I4tRGvssTT&_rdr


----------



## accountantpete (28 Nov 2015)

Sounds like a great finish at Bournemouth - 7mins overtime and 3 -3 final result


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> and hit the woodwork 4 times and a disallowed goal for offside!


Yep we had chances when it was easier to score than not, 4-2 loss in the end. We really can concentrate on the league now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Yep we had chances when it was easier to score than not, 4-2 loss in the end. We really can concentrate on the league now.


I'm now following Blyth Spartans on twitter so will get all the latest news and scores


----------



## MarkF (28 Nov 2015)

I watched Palace v Newcastle, if Palace hadn't have been so giddy in front of goal they could have had 10. Newcastle are going down, poor players who don't all try is an awful combination.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Nov 2015)

Way to go Jamie Vardy.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2015)

OMG wake me up Im in dreamland !!! Go foxes


----------



## simon the viking (28 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> OMG wake me up Im in dreamland !!! Go foxes


Vardy!!!!!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> OMG wake me up Im in dreamland !!! Go foxes


I was born in Leicester but moved away very young so don't claim any great affinity with the place but last year after the 5-3 I was on night shift with the most Manchester United of Manchester United fans in Manchester, I got quite jingoistic for my roots that night


----------



## simon the viking (28 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I was born in Leicester but moved away very young so don't claim any great affinity with the place but last year after the 5-3 I was on night shift with the most Manchester United of Manchester United fans in Manchester, I got quite jingoistic for my roots that night


I married a Leicester fan so became a fan by default and.... Burton Albion won 5 - 1 so


----------



## simon the viking (28 Nov 2015)

1 - 1 a fair result and vardy got the record


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2015)

What's happening I'm disappointed with a draw against Man Utd ! . I'll take second in the league sandwiched between the two Manchester clubs . Vardy now has the premier league record score next week and all time record equalled


----------



## simon.r (28 Nov 2015)

Sat in the pub with 2 Man U fans and another leics fan. They were debating what was wrong, we were celebrating! Low expectations are good sometimes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Nov 2015)

Vardy..and the Foxes..way to go..love it


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Nov 2015)

No Newcastle fans posting?


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Nov 2015)

MarkF said:


> I watched Palace v Newcastle, if Palace hadn't have been so giddy in front of goal they could have had 10. Newcastle are going down, poor players who don't all try is an awful combination.


Newcastle's defending was beyond inept. I see 8 year olds playing when I'm walking the dog sometimes, nothing in their heads beyond running towards the ball. It was like that. Like 8 year olds. How much do those guys get paid?

I really don't understand why the Bournemouth match wasn't at least second on MoTD. I suppose Vardy had to be top of the bill, but that Bournemouth match was stunning - and wonderful!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2015)

I noticed Rob Elliot was in goal for Newcastle against Crystal Palace. He was our keeper 10 years ago when we won the Conference, I'm glad to see he reached the Premiership, he was our saviour on many occasions that season.
We won yesterday, 5-1 away to York. The club with the smallest budget in the Football League are up to 4th. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/11/york-stanley/


----------



## Piemaster (29 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I noticed Rob Elliot was in goal for Newcastle against Crystal Palace. He was our keeper 10 years ago when we won the Conference, I'm glad to see he reached the Premiership, he was our saviour on many occasions that season.


If he still wants to play in the Premiership next season he had better start looking for another club.
I've got a few 'toon friends on facebook. Mostly they are being very quiet, with the odd vent.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2015)

Result from today's Women's Euro Qualifier, Scotland 10 (ten) Macedonia 0

Always good to have to write out the number to offer confirmation that it's not an error


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Nov 2015)

West ham game was a good game..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2015)

Oh golly gosh - we got a point at Spuds - onwards and upwards!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh golly gosh - we got a point at Spuds - onwards and upwards!


The football a bit upside down foxes fan disappointed with a point at home with Man Utd and Chelsea fan happy with a nil nil at spurs its all gone mad


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> The football a bit upside down foxes fan disappointed with a point at home with Man Utd and Chelsea fan happy with a nil nil at spurs its all gone mad





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2015)

Queen's Park v Forfar at an almost empty Hampden Park, great goal at just after 3.20

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M347CwlyNzg


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

I have very recently discovered https://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/

Great kit offers. 

I had a search for my first ever "foreign" kit and found it. 






I have no recollection of why I bought this other then it may have been "a bit continental" - I can ever remember the feel of the felt printing on the shirt


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have very recently discovered https://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/
> 
> Great kit offers.
> 
> ...





I've sold them,and bought shirts off them in the past. They're ok and offer decent prices if you have something decent to sell. What team is that shirt? It looks east European to me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've sold them,and bought shirts off them in the past. They're ok and offer decent prices if you have something decent to sell. What team is that shirt? It looks east European to me.


Strasbourg, early 80s


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2015)

I've got a ludicrous theory about Newcastle.

McLaren is raging that he never made it out the championship with Derby so he's decided to have a crack with the Toon, who scooshed the division without breaking a sweat.

Inept doesn't even come close to describing how awful they are just now.


----------



## MarkF (30 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have very recently discovered https://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/
> 
> Great kit offers.
> 
> ...



Nice, we have some good shirts in our 5 a -side matches, I've usually worn Malaga or Deportivo La Coruna, I like stripes. At the mo' I am using my Real Betis centenary shirt with the names of all the players who have represented them embedded in the back panel design. Tbh at 53 I am struggling with the "grip" fit.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I've got a ludicrous theory about Newcastle.
> 
> McLaren is raging that he never made it out the championship with Derby so he's decided to have a crack with the Toon, who scooshed the division without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Inept doesn't even come close to describing how awful they are just now.


The word is that McLaren is not a very popular man in football.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Nov 2015)

He still gives interviews in his Dutch accent on MOTD

View: https://youtu.be/2ZnoP4sUV90


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> He still gives interviews in his Dutch accent on MOTD
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2ZnoP4sUV90



Does he really think he is speaking Dutch?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Does he really think he is speaking Dutch?



Such a cunning linguist, _our_ Steve.


----------



## jhawk (30 Nov 2015)

I'm pleasantly surprised by Leicester (at least for the moment), breaking the monopoly that Manchester United, City, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool have held over the top 4/5 for the last however many years. Having said that, Southampton started last season playing well and eventually dropped down the table.

It'll be interesting to see how Leicester do against some of the bigger teams, having drawn against United on Saturday. I'm going with Leicester to finish in the top six.


----------



## Truth (30 Nov 2015)

Same here , top 6 for me. This run is amazing and lets not forget it started 8 games from the end of last season.....


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Nov 2015)

There quite a few


Marmion said:


> Does he really think he is speaking Dutch?


Its the continental flicking of the head that nails it


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> He still gives interviews in his Dutch accent on MOTD
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2ZnoP4sUV90




I love this clip. Joey Barton pretending to be French was also brilliant.

@Smokin Joe - I hadn't heard that but I'm not entirely surprised. Despite his significant achievements in the game he seems to get a really hard time in the press.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> There quite a few
> 
> Its the continental flicking of the head that nails it





AndyRM said:


> I love this clip. Joey Barton pretending to be French was also brilliant.
> 
> @Smokin Joe - I hadn't heard that but I'm not entirely surprised. Despite his significant achievements in the game he seems to get a really hard time in the press.



Brilliant example of a complete dickend. Speak slowly and stilted. You know what I mean? Slow. Yes? And miss out words. In response to someone who clearly speaks perfect English. Have you, err, understood? I like football. It is a good sport.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Brilliant example of a complete dickend. Speak slowly and stilted. You know what I mean? Slow. Yes? And miss out words. In response to someone who clearly speaks perfect English. Have you, err, understood? I like football. It is a good sport.



I agree. That's why I love those interviews, they expose the shallow stupidity of so much of the game.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> He still gives interviews in his Dutch accent on MOTD
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2ZnoP4sUV90







"Champans league" ffs!!


----------



## Inertia (2 Dec 2015)

Gary Neville the new Valencia coach! I didnt see him becoming a manager, I thought he had it too cushy at sky.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2015)

Inertia said:


> Gary Neville the new Valencia coach! I didnt see him becoming a manager, I thought he had it too cushy at sky.




And bruvver Nev as his assistant.


----------



## Inertia (2 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And bruvver Nev as his assistant.


Yeah, apparently he was already there. Will be interesting to watch, pundits always think they know best and Gary can talk the talk, now we will see if can walk the walk.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Dec 2015)

That was some come back by Liverpool tonight. Southampton looked very much on top in the first 15 minutes. 
The first time for a while I have actually enjoyed watching a game live.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> That was some come back by Liverpool tonight. Southampton looked very much on top in the first 15 minutes.
> The first time for a while I have actually enjoyed watching a game live.



Missed it - which was a shame. JK seems to have them fired up!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Missed it - which was a shame. JK seems to have them fired up!


Southampton were the better team by a long way to start with, probably deserved at least one more goal...but Liverpool were impressive.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2015)

I only saw the highlights but Liverpool looked awesome. Some great individual performances, but fully supported by brilliant teamwork. Never much liked Liverpool, but Klopp seems to have transformed them. On recent evidence, looks like they might be back.


----------



## Crackle (3 Dec 2015)

Liverpool suddenly look like a team who have players competing for every place, players, who before, looked mediocre at best are suddenly looking like excellent signings. Klopp just has to sort the home form out.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> The first time for a while I have actually enjoyed watching a game live.



Funny you should say that. I was staying in a hotel in Bergen last weekend and watched AND enjoyed St. Johnstone play Dundee. 1-1


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2015)

Just getting the Football thread up to it's proper Saturday spot in Café.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Dec 2015)

A few games in Scotland have fallen victim to the rain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2015)

Stoke beating Man City 2-0 after 15 minutes


----------



## Piemaster (5 Dec 2015)

@Supersuperleeds Hoping to improve our record at Elland road today. Always a good clash and all our ticket allocation gone.

Oh, and on the return fixture don't forget some money for a pie. Made by a Hull company and they are awesome.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stoke beating Man City 2-0 after 15 minutes


Result now.

Man City are a posh version of West Ham, they may be able to play other teams off the park when they're on song but they lack the steel needed for consistency.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2015)

Piemaster said:


> @Supersuperleeds Hoping to improve our record at Elland road today. Always a good clash and all our ticket allocation gone.
> 
> Oh, and on the return fixture don't forget some money for a pie. Made by a Hull company and they are awesome.



Will be a very easy three points for you, we are absolutely dreadful


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2015)

Slickest I have ever seen Stoke play - steadily getting some flair into their game. Well deserved win.


----------



## gaz71 (5 Dec 2015)

Looks like Charlton are going to stuff my bet up today.They are already 2-0 up at Brighton.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2015)

Pleased for Mark Hughes. Seems like a decent fella and deserves some credit after all the stick he's taken over the last few seasons.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2015)

Read this week Mark Hughes is the second longest serving premier league manager !!

Oh the mighty foxes are 1 up at Swansea .Mahrez not Vardy .
Edit
Two nil now Mahrez again


----------



## Piemaster (5 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Will be a very easy three points for you, we are absolutely dreadful


Arse. Still lots of game left yet...


----------



## Piemaster (5 Dec 2015)

Gets worse...


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2015)

Mahrez hat trick wow mighty foxes just keep on doing it


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2015)

We are top of the league . This season just keeps on going into fantasy land
No Vardy goal though
But Mahrez hat trick 
Keep on going foxes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2015)

@Piemaster 




(still think you'll go up and we'll be fighting relegation)


----------



## simon.r (5 Dec 2015)

I'm in shock. Clear at the top of the Premiership after 15 games. Even our goal difference is only bettered by Man City and Arsenal.

Edit - and Tottenham. Didn't look that far down the table


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Dec 2015)

2-1 win for Forfar Athletic in the Scottish Cup 
Now the wait to find out the opponents - Wick Academy or Linlithgow Rose


----------



## Piemaster (5 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Piemaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have a great record at your place. Actually, why am I even replying to you? I'm off to sulk and put you on my ignore list


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2015)

simon.r said:


> I'm in shock. Clear at the top of the Premiership after 15 games. Even our goal difference is only bettered by Man City and Arsenal.
> 
> Edit - and Tottenham. Didn't look that far down the table


Were the top scorers though


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2015)

Well done Bournemouth


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Well done Bournemouth


I've just seen that result! Beeeeeeerrrllluuuuuuuuuddy hell!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2015)

Fair play to Bournemouth they took their chance.

Even Stevens first half, total domination second half but finding it hard to unpick 9-10 outfield players defending for their lives.

Fell to a sucker punch but cest la vie.

Bring on Porto!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bring on Porto!



Might be Port Vale next season!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2015)

Liverpool Vs Newcastle today. We only have to win by 11 goals and we go 5th
Who knows.....3 at Chelsea, 4 at City, 6 at S'hampton.............so who knows
I did like Rogers and wanted him to succeed but he just didn't have it. Klopp certainly is a character.


----------



## Piemaster (6 Dec 2015)

The way the 'toon are playing that score isn't an unreasonable hope


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2015)

Whitehawk, well done.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Whitehawk, well done.


Great finish to the game and fantastic post-match celebrations


----------



## martint235 (6 Dec 2015)

Welling got absolutely tanked.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2015)

Oh well - at least we managed a draw at Newcastle and are only 8 points behind Liverpool.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Dec 2015)

What a topsy turvy season. In a lifetime following the game I can never remember anything so unpredictable.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Dec 2015)

When was the last time Man Utd, Man City, Chelsea and Liverpool didn't score on the same weekend? 

It's getting interesting at _both_ ends of the table.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> It's getting interesting at _both_ ends of the table.


It certainly is, only Villa are showing any consistency. Unfortunately, it's not the sort of consistency they want.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> It certainly is, only Villa are showing any consistency. Unfortunately, it's not the sort of consistency they want.



Any three of the current bottom five to go down, I suspect.

16 Norwich 
17 Bournemouth 
18 Newcastle 
19 Sunderland 
20 Aston Villa 

Harder to predict the top three. 

Any team who can put a run together and gain ground on the others is going to have a big advantage, but as we've seen, there have been a lot of surprises every week, with 'top' sides loser to lesser teams.

If I was to make one guess at this stage, I'd say Man. Utd.


----------



## Piemaster (6 Dec 2015)

Villa and Sunderland to go down for me. +1
Sunderland keep trying to get relegated but are too useless to actually manage it. There being a Sunderland fan at work might influence me a bit.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Dec 2015)

Piemaster said:


> Villa and Sunderland to go down for me. +1
> Sunderland keep trying to get relegated but are too useless to actually manage it. There being a Sunderland fan at work might influence me a bit.


I think it is more likely to be Newcastle to go down despite today's result. Big Sam is an excellent fire fighter and Sunderland seem to have tightened up and got a couple of wins recently. I watched the second half of their game at Arsenal yesterday and they were good, a bit unlucky to lose and scared Arsenal a few times, but there will be many twists and turns yet.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Dec 2015)

As people have said, what an amazingly unpredictable season this is. The high profile clubs, except Chelsea for some mysterious reason, are mostly still in the mix, but so many others are defying the elitists and keeping pace (and even setting the pace in Leicester's case). I actually thought Liverpool would bury Newcastle today and was going to have a tenner on them to win when I saw the odds at 6/1 - easiest £60 I'll make this season I thought - am I glad I went out on my bike and forgot to put it on, phew!!! 

Off to the pub in a minute to offer some very insincere sympathy to a couple of rednose mates, I am sure they will do the same for me if we do "an Everton" and fluff our lines against Palace tomorrow, hoping we don't, obviously but we often do - 2 years ago we were outwitted against Palace at home and it cost us a CL place. Hoping my reverse psychology does the trick anyway.


----------



## MarkF (6 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Any three of the current bottom five to go down, I suspect.
> 
> 16 Norwich
> 17 Bournemouth
> ...



Villa are certs to drop and I reckon big Sam has enough ability along with Jan signings to keep Sunderland up. I still think Newcastle will go down, I hope so anyway.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> Villa are certs to drop and I reckon big Sam has enough ability along with Jan signings to keep Sunderland up. I still think Newcastle will go down, I hope so anyway.



Norwich are my second team (my university city) but I suspect they will go down as they aren't getting any better. A few wins early on and now they're just trying not to concede - no way to win a match: you have to score!

But even Swansea are in free fall now and the competition for Championship football next season is heating up.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Norwich are my second team (my university city) but I suspect they will go down as they aren't getting any better. A few wins early on and now they're just trying not to concede - no way to win a match: you have to score!
> 
> But even Swansea are in free fall now and the competition for Championship football next season is heating up.


Swansea fans have had it with Monk, I can't see him lasting. Yet last year ha was a future England manager in waiting.

I do notice on the comments section of the newspapers Chelsea fans are starting to turn on Mourinho, that would have been unthinkable at the start of the season.


----------



## MarkF (6 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Swansea fans have had it with Monk, I can't see him lasting. Yet last year ha was a future England manager in waiting.



He has a really annoying face, be good for it to leave TV. 

Hasselbaink is the new flavour of the month, not long after failing at Antwerp and then taking over a stable & successful Burton.........

I am watching the MLS Cup final, it's been a good & comical start with Portland already 2 up in Columbus's back yard.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Swansea fans have had it with Monk, I can't see him lasting. Yet last year ha was a future England manager in waiting.
> 
> I do notice on the comments section of the newspapers Chelsea fans are starting to turn on Mourinho, that would have been unthinkable at the start of the season.



It's been very divided on the various Chelsea forums for weeks now - most want him to say. Top manager, albeit with some curious wrinkles in his personality.

I'd like him to stay and think he will. Many possible reasons for our mighty slump this season too long for here. I think we'll get our act together sooner rather than later but the season is gone as far as the Prem' is concerned.

We'll almost certainly sit out the CL next season which is a huge loss of income although some of our recent sponsorship deals are eye watering so maybe no big deal.

Notwithstanding my downer on our bad performance so far this year, for the neutral this season has to be way more interesting the usual 2-3 horse race and this has to be a good thing.

Next years huge new TV rights deal will provide even more opportunity for levelling the playing field which will be interesting in itself!


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> What a topsy turvy season. In a lifetime following the game I can never remember anything so unpredictable.


Just heard them point out on MoTD2 that at this stage of last season, Leicester were bottom.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> I am watching the MLS Cup final, it's been a good & comical start with Portland already 2 up in Columbus's back yard.


A quick and comical first goal, that gets better with every watching.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2015)

The way the EPL is reported on becomes ever more ridiculous... 

There are two surprises - Leicester and Chelsea. 

Everything else is business as usual.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2015)

This is quite a good read re is this an unusual season or not:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35021767


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2015)

Was undecided as to which match to watch tonight - City or United.

Have gone with United as they are not safe yet whereas City are through.

Might be a tough night for United - away to Wolfsburg and some tricky result outcomes (involving PSG) if they fail to get anything other than a win.

Despite being Chelsea fans in our house we support all the English clubs unless they are playing us of course.

So good luck to The Red Devils tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was undecided as to which match to watch tonight - City or United.
> 
> Have gone with United as they are not safe yet whereas City are through.
> 
> ...



York and Peterborough don't play until Saturday.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This is quite a good read re is this an unusual season or not:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35021767



That's a very good article, and I'm glad it pretty much proves my point! The focus of pundits absolutely does my head in. I suppose it's not really their fault, Sky have pulled a marketing blinder in convincing football fans that life outside 4 or 5 teams is non-existent.

I'd level similar criticisms at the way the Old Firm are covered in Scotland too. In fact, it's probably worse! One week, Sportscene (which is a joke of a programme in any case (if you think Manish in a basement is ridiculous, you've seen nothing)) decided to show a game featuring Rangers before they'd finished covering the sides in the top flight...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2015)

What an entertaining match! LVG under some pressure now.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2015)

There was a ten minute period where all the games went a bit mad, breathless stuff! 

A lot is being made of the financial impact, but there won't be one on a side like Man Utd who will strike a sponsorship deal for their socks or something. 

Not sure how much pressure will be on LVG to be honest, now he's got the excuse of the terrible burden of the Europa League to rely on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> There was a ten minute period where all the games went a bit mad, breathless stuff!
> 
> A lot is being made of the financial impact, but there won't be one on a side like Man Utd who will strike a sponsorship deal for their socks or something.
> 
> Not sure how much pressure will be on LVG to be honest, now he's got the excuse of the terrible burden of the Europa League to rely on.



Sponsership becomes ever more convoluted: we (Chelsea) have just signed a sponsorship deal for our _traning kit! _

It's for a health drink called Carabao and it's big in Thailand.


----------



## Haitch (9 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> ...convincing football fans that life outside 4 or 5 teams is non-existent.



The late sports minister Tony Banks, a Chelsea supporter, once said: people think about sport and they think football, people think about football and they think premier league, people think about the premier league and they think Arsenal, Chelsea and Manchester United. So that's what our policy concentrates on [not a direct quote].


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2015)

I see the SPFL have introduced a 2 week winter break after New Years Day starting 2017.

Maybe a good idea as by then injuries and fitness starts to take it's toll and the players could do with a rest.

However, the thought of no footiie to watch during a couple of winter weekends is not good.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2015)

The state of most pitches around that time of year is horrendous, which for me has a bigger impact on players' fitness than a break. Running about on a grassless, rutted surface that's saturated with water is absolute murder.

Motherwell's in particular is a joke, but it's never really recovered from when Gretna were ground sharing so it was in full time use.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Dec 2015)

I'm for a Xmas break. It's not just the players that don't get to relax and spend time (have a drink) with the nearest and dearest but all the people working at the grounds, with transport, etc.

Man United went out the game before, really. PSV winning their last game meant that whatever Utd did they were out. They should have put Chris Smalling up front earlier. He could be the new John O'Shea!


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2015)

Stephenite said:


> I'm for a Xmas break. It's not just the players that don't get to relax and spend time (have a drink) with the nearest and dearest but all the people working at the grounds, with transport, etc.


I'm against.

So you have two weeks off at Christmas, and what will the clubs do? Jet off to Hong Kong, Australia or the States for a money spinning winter tour, just as they do pre season and end of season. Then they come back and lose another couple of weeks because we get a heavy snow fall.


----------



## Haitch (9 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm against.
> 
> So you have two weeks off at Christmas, and what will the clubs do? Jet off to Hong Kong, Australia or the States for a money spinning winter tour, just as they do pre season and end of season. Then they come back and lose another couple of weeks because we get a heavy snow fall.



Exactly. That's what they do here in Holland. We're stuck with skating on the telly for four weeks and they're off playing some meaningless tournament in Morocco.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2015)

Gary Monk gets the tin tack -

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/dec/09/garry-monk-sacked-swansea

This time last year he was the next England manager in waiting. No doubt he'll be soon replaced by someone who has been sacked by somebody else. Tis a funny old game.


----------



## Inertia (9 Dec 2015)

David Moyes is available


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Gary Monk gets the tin tack -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/dec/09/garry-monk-sacked-swansea
> 
> This time last year he was the next England manager in waiting. No doubt he'll be soon replaced by someone who has been sacked by somebody else. Tis a funny old game.



Quite like the guy tbh - not a bad manager either.

Brenda to return?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Quite like the guy tbh - not a bad manager either.
> 
> Brenda to return?


That's the speculation down these parts. There is still a bit of resentment towards him for walking out to take the Liverpool job, and personally if I were him I'd apply the "Never go back" rule. It rarely works.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's the speculation down these parts. There is still a bit of resentment towards him for walking out to take the Liverpool job, and personally if I were him* I'd apply the "Never go back" rule. It rarely works*.



Bit like romantic relationships then.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2015)

Is Jose a cyclist and on here?

In case he is:

Please, please PLEASE; can we play some attacking football tonight? None of that thwarting, compressing, stifling the opposition stuff that leaves our flair players with little space to operate in the last third. And none of that pretty pretty Barca-lite tippy-tappy nonsense that takes 5 minutes to move 10 yards towards the opposition goal. Let's just take the game to Porto with nice, simple and direct play. And get someone (anyone) into the goddamn 6 yard box every time someone else has the nous to whip a ball in.

PLEASE!

Wine ready. Football food ready. Various furry mascots lined up. Shirts and scarves ready to be put on. Roll on 7.45pm!

KTBFFH


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> KTBFFH



Win or lose..... up the Blues!!!!


----------



## Roadhump (9 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's the speculation down these parts. There is still a bit of resentment towards him for walking out to take the Liverpool job, and personally if I were him I'd apply the "Never go back" rule. It rarely works.


Just checked the odds and Moyes is 6/1 (read somewhere the other day he has already said he isn't interested but maybe that was in respect to Monk who was still in post at the time) and Rodgers is 1/2, so if you go by the rule that the bookies don't get things wrong, it's looking like BR for certain.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2015)

How can Rodgers not be tempted? Winning a prestigious playoff trophy must be a beautiful memory...


----------



## MarkF (9 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm against.
> 
> So you have two weeks off at Christmas, and what will the clubs do? Jet off to Hong Kong, Australia or the States for a money spinning winter tour, just as they do pre season and end of season. Then they come back and lose another couple of weeks because we get a heavy snow fall.



I go to and view the Xmas/NY year games with my sons (as I used to go with my dad) as part of the alcohol fueled festivities, I couldn't care less whether Bradford won or lost.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is Jose a cyclist and on here?
> 
> In case he is:
> 
> ...


Wine. WINE? Does the food consist mostly of crustaceans between slices of artisan bread?
Lager and pies are the only way to go. 

Jose IS a CC'er too!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Dec 2015)

Don't know how good or bad Porto are, but Chelsea are playing well and knocking the ball around pretty well. On the way back or just a hiccough?

2-0 now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Don't know how good or bad Porto are, but Chelsea are playing well and knocking the ball around pretty well. On the way back or just a hiccough?
> 
> 2-0 now.



@Dayvo

Hopefully on the way back - much better performance. Very direct, very committed and some brilliant passages of play at times. Solid defence too.

Costa was up for it (silly yellow incident though) and Willian's goal was superb. Every one was fighting for the result which was great to see.

A good night for The Blues!

Porto are a good team - Portugese league leaders and only 1 loss in last 22 matches.

Well done to Arsenal as well for turning their CL campaign around!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2015)

Piemaster said:


> Wine. WINE? Does the food consist mostly of crustaceans between slices of artisan bread?
> Lager and pies are the only way to go.
> 
> Jose IS a CC'er too!



@Piemaster 

Ah, but we are dead posh here! We managed a very nice Rioja with the nibbly bits and are just finishing off a bottle of a very nice oaky Chardonnay.

Can't beat lager and a pie at the ground though - although you need a small mortgage these days to buy a couple of each.


----------



## accountantpete (11 Dec 2015)

Mmmmm must grab a packet


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Mmmmm must grab a packet
> 
> View attachment 112444



Is that real? Class if it is! Nice idea even if it's not.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Is that real? Class if it is! Nice idea even if it's not.



T'is real, but are only being handed out at the next game

http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/W...onday-s-game/story-28348016-detail/story.html


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Dec 2015)

Accrington's match against Wycome today has been rained off. I'm becoming disillusioned with football. That's the second home postponement in a row, and it means we'll slip way down the table after being 4th for a week or so, http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/12/wycombe-game-postponed/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accrington's match against Wycome today has been rained off. I'm becoming disillusioned with football. That's the second home postponement in a row, and it means we'll slip way down the table after being 4th for a week or so, http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2015/12/wycombe-game-postponed/


Bollocks, I had that game on my coupon!


----------



## MarkF (12 Dec 2015)

Game called off at Valley Parade 1.45pm, feel sorry for the Southend fans.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2015)

Not bad draw for England for the Euros. Republic of Ireland have a nightmare group.


----------



## Brandane (12 Dec 2015)

As a Scotsman, the problem of who to support at Euro 2016 has been solved ................






Actually; it was never going to be a problem - I have Welsh relatives on my father's side .
COME ON WALES!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2015)

4-0 win for Blythe Spartans today so @shouldbeinbed shouldbehappyinhisbed
1-0 defeat for Forfar which resulted in the manager, who was the longest serving manager in Scottish football, becoming the most recently sacked manager in Scottish football.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Dec 2015)

Whit, the bunnet's away?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2015)

swl said:


> Whit, the bunnet's away?


Aye. Nae mair bunnet.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Dec 2015)

Bye bye Van Gaal.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2015)

@Brandane 

Picture taken at the Euro draw


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2015)

Wahay!!!
Get in there you Geordie Maggots.....!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Wahay!!!
> Get in there you Geordie Maggots.....!



Means they go above you in the table


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Means they go above you in the table




Anyone that beats the Spurtz is fine by me.. what ever the outcome.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Dec 2015)

Poor performance from Tottenham today (by all accounts: 'watched' it via BBC website). Problem being, apart from Kane, there's no-one else knocking goals in on a regular basis. Plus, I suspect, they might have underestimated Newcastle and lacked the killer instinct.

Oh, maybe Leicester can make me feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Dec 2015)

Big game for Liverpool, getting a draw at home to WBA 


https://vine.co/v/iZ9O3enltQm


----------



## MarkF (13 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Big game for Liverpool, getting a draw at home to WBA
> 
> 
> https://vine.co/v/iZ9O3enltQm





Hilarious, they really looked "into" that. Klopp is the lipstick, Liverpool are the pig, nothing has changed.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Big game for Liverpool, getting a draw at home to WBA
> 
> 
> https://vine.co/v/iZ9O3enltQm


Yes, they will also be thankful to the referee for making a few new rules up as he went along.

Listening to his post match interview, it seems Klopp added his own new rules afterwards as well, obviously to avoid being similarly outwitted by an "inferior" team in future - how dare they play direct route one football, don't they know LFC have an entitlement to all points on offer, the thwarting of which is forbidden?


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Dec 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Yes, they will also be thankful to the referee for making a few new rules up as he went along.
> 
> Listening to his post match interview, it seems Klopp added his own new rules afterwards as well, obviously to avoid being similarly outwitted by an "inferior" team in future - how dare they play direct route one football, don't they know LFC have an entitlement to all points on offer, the thwarting of which is forbidden?


I was always impressed with Klopp when he managed in Germany from the little I saw. He comes across as a bit of loon the more you see of him.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2015)

The CL draw has been made...

Dynamo Kiev v Manchester City

Benfica v Zenit

PSV Eindhoven v Atletico Madrid

Juventus v Bayern Munich

Arsenal v Barcelona

Paris St-Germain v Chelsea

AS Roma v Real Madrid

Gent v Wolfsburg

Another traditional exit for Arsenal in the round of 16.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

Champions League draw

Gent v Wolfsburg
Roma v Real Madrid
Paris St-Germain v Chelsea
Arsenal v Barcelona
Juventus v Bayern Munich
PSV Eindhoven v Atletico Madrid
Benfica v Zenit St Petersburg
Dynamo Kiev v Manchester City

A toughie for the gooners, a tricky away for Citeh and a chance for Chelsea to avenge last year against PSG.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

Posted same time


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2015)

Great minds...

Am I right in thinking that City fans won't be allowed into the Kiev game?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Great minds...
> 
> Am I right in thinking that City fans won't be allowed into the Kiev game?



@AndyRM - I do believe that is the case. Bit unfair for City fans.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Great minds...
> 
> Am I right in thinking that City fans won't be allowed into the Kiev game?



Someone should tell them they are allowed to go to the home games at the emptyhad arena.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Someone should tell them they are allowed to go to the home games at the emptyhad arena.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2015)

Vardy 1 - Chelsea 0 

(won't last)


----------



## simon.r (14 Dec 2015)

Jamie Vardy's goal drought is over

Edit - just beaten to it!


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Dec 2015)

2-0!!!

Leicester were 2000/1 for the title before the season began. I wonder how many people had a punt?


----------



## Dayvo (14 Dec 2015)

From BBC:







Easy, innit!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Dec 2015)

Thanks Leicester, I feel better for that, at the expense of IanRauk, I hope!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

Gutted, but not unexpected. 
Roll on PSG


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Dec 2015)

Relegation six pointer this weekend, Chelsea v Sunderland.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2015)

It's a funny old game.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Dec 2015)

Something definitely going on in the background wonder who is leading the players?


----------



## simon.r (14 Dec 2015)

This is just unbelievable! Top of the Prem in mid December


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Something definitely going on in the background wonder who is leading the players?



Anyone know where Fabregas from last season went ?


----------



## simon.r (14 Dec 2015)

What do Jose and a Christmas turkey have in common?

They're both stuffed and won't last much after Boxing Day.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2015)

simon.r said:


> What do Jose and a Christmas turkey have in common?
> 
> They're both stuffed and won't last much after Boxing Day.



Chelsea can have LVG as a Christmas gift.


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2015)

Bought Falcao, sold Lukaku.
Who does the trading at Chelsea?


----------



## User482 (14 Dec 2015)

Relegation candidates were never likely to trouble the league leaders.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Bought Falcao, sold Lukaku.
> Who does the trading at Chelsea?



Dunno but with any luck they are after Rooney in January.


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2015)

It's getting very difficult to be cynical about football around here


----------



## Dayvo (14 Dec 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's getting very difficult to be cynical about football around here



Makes up for Leicestershire cricket, eh!


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2015)

Leicester's Thai owner has just left. His helicopter takes off from the training ground about half a mile from here. Normally it heads off due south, but tonight it went north towards the stadium and did a couple of circuits. I think he might be quite pleased.


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Makes up for Leicestershire cricket, eh!


We have an unrivaled record in County Cricket


----------



## Dayvo (14 Dec 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have an unrivaled record in County Cricket



I seem to remember that Leicestershire ended a 3-year losing run by beating Essex earlier in the year.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Something definitely going on in the background wonder who is leading the players?


Jose Cuervo?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2015)

Oh dear - another dreadful night. 

Well done to the Foxes - best (even without possession) for the first 60ish and then clung on last 25-30. How Costa and Brana didn't take their chances is beyond me.

Not sure what is happening tbh - cranked it up for Spuds and Porto and then it goes to rat crap again.

We seem to be so reactive these days - wait till the match is almost lost, shift into gear and then race against the clock to pull it out of the hat. Doesn't appear to be working at all - and nor should it. If we had come out of the traps as we finished (and we are capable of it) the game could've been won. Cest la vie.

Results notwithstanding it is genuinely fascinating to see how this situation plays out. We clearly need to clear out some players (Terry, Brana, Fab, Costa and dare I say it Hazard) and that won't really be possible until next summer. Personally I think we need to stick with Jose - no point in changing him at this point in the season. This is going to be one long season...


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2015)

Not as long as next season could end up being with all those lovely trips to Sheffield, Middlesbrough, Bolton and the like


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

Just back from the pub ,may have had a shandy or two .
Were top of the league !!!! Unbelievable can this season carry on like this everything is going our way 
Chelsea should have equalised but when it not going for you it Dosn't go in


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Vardy 1 - Chelsea 0
> 
> (won't last)


You were right it didn't stay 1-0


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> 2-0!!!
> 
> Leicester were 2000/1 for the title before the season began. I wonder how many people had a punt?


Only an Idiot would have bet on Leicester even on those odds 
Still don't think I bet on Leicester now


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Just back from the pub ,may have had a shandy or two .
> Were top of the league !!!! Unbelievable can this season carry on like this everything is going our way
> Chelsea should have equalised but when it not going for you it Dosn't go in



I wish you all the best - see how the land lies around late Feb' and then you'll know whether or not you are in with a realistic tilt at the title.

I don't know enough about the Foxes squad depth and how they could cope with key player injuries?

Arsenal are pretty much up to speed and have a decent enough squad. City are a little up & down but have the squad to cope. I'd put money on one of these two going all the way.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wish you all the best - see how the land lies around late Feb' and then you'll know whether or not you are in with a realistic tilt at the title.
> 
> I don't know enough about the Foxes squad depth and how they could cope with key player injuries?
> 
> Arsenal are pretty much up to speed and have a decent enough squad. City are a little up & down but have the squad to cope. I'd put money on one of these two going all the way.


Completely agree . are target was survival any thing else is a bonus, 5 points to safety . But after this start only a top 6 or 7 would be a let down .Can't believe I typed that disappointed with top 7 the world's gone mad


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Completely agree . are target was survival any thing else is a bonus, 5 points to safety . But after this start only a top 6 or 7 would be a let down .Can't believe I typed that disappointed with top 7 the world's gone mad



Top 6 would be creditable and my guess is that's where you will end up. Although this is the season to go for it as you have no European pressures to contend with and they are a drain - albeit great fun! I'm going to miss it next season!

I think you are on a great run, the acid test comes when you have injuries and/or a few defeats - the latter can deflate a squad like a popped balloon!


----------



## Roadhump (15 Dec 2015)

Thought Leicester were superb last night. To use that old cliché, (from my slightly drunken perspective in the pub) they "just wanted it so much more than the opposition", they seemed to use the geggenpress tactic that Klopp is supposed to advocate and it worked so well, although when Chelsea scored, the Foxes had been on the back foot for a bit.

I hope they have a rare off day at Goodison on Saturday. Most others will be behind Leicester no doubt - fair enough, we tend to back the the team upsetting the odds in this country. I'm no different; if Everton don't win the league (stop laughing, I know we won't) I would love to see Leicester continue to defy everyone and complete the fairy tale. Apart from a great success story, and the small guy defying the odds, that would make other teams sit up and think "Why not us?" which may further threaten the monopoly of the super-rich clubs. I just hope that on their way they have a bad day on Saturday but pick up again in fine style on Boxing Day at Anfield (go Foxes!!!).

Could be a few goals on Saturday, Everton are good going forward (as are Leicester) but we are poor defensively.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Dec 2015)

Much as I would like the context of JM feeling "betrayed" by his players as reported by the news and the daft scouser Jamie Carragher it was clear to me at least JM was struggling to find the right words and it was in context of that he had spent 4 days telling his squad about Vardy drifting in to space between the centre backs and wanted two up on Riyad Mahrez and he was pissed off that the two goals that went in were what they had been training to play against.

My bets on the poison in the squad would be Costa, Fabregas, Hazard or Terry. Latter not so sure of as he will want to be offered a job at Chelsea when he retires.


----------



## Durian (15 Dec 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Thought Leicester were superb last night. To use that old cliché, (from my slightly drunken perspective in the pub) they "just wanted it so much more than the opposition", they seemed to use the geggenpress tactic that Klopp is supposed to advocate and it worked so well, although when Chelsea scored, the Foxes had been on the back foot for a bit.
> 
> I hope they have a rare off day at Goodison on Saturday. Most others will be behind Leicester no doubt - fair enough, we tend to back the the team upsetting the odds in this country. I'm no different; if Everton don't win the league (stop laughing, I know we won't) I would love to see Leicester continue to defy everyone and complete the fairy tale. Apart from a great success story, and the small guy defying the odds, that would make other teams sit up and think "Why not us?" which may further threaten the monopoly of the super-rich clubs. I just hope that on their way they have a bad day on Saturday but pick up again in fine style on Boxing Day at Anfield (go Foxes!!!).
> 
> Could be a few goals on Saturday, Everton are good going forward (as are Leicester) but we are poor defensively.




I can see another draw coming up for us Toffees. Agree there are likely to be a few goals in this game so get your money on a 2-2 or 3-3!


----------



## MarkF (15 Dec 2015)

Chelsea's aura went with Bradford's win at the Bridge.


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2015)

I don't think we can draw much from their win over Chelsea, next few games will tell but the way things are going this season Leicester could win, why not.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2015)

User said:


> View attachment 112803



Harsh, but very funny!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Harsh, but very funny!




Very funny coming from a drug cheat bellend.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2015)




----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Very funny coming from a drug cheat bellend.



Even bellends can be funny sometimes.


----------



## martint235 (15 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Even bellends can be funny sometimes.


It's Rio Ferdinand though. He's not had an original thought in his life, he used to have to ask Beckham for advice.

Whoever originally said it to Rio is funny though


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> *Much as I would like the context of JM feeling "betrayed" by his players as reported by the news and the daft scouser Jamie Carragher it was clear to me at least JM was struggling to find the right words and it was in context of that he had spent 4 days telling his squad about Vardy drifting in to space between the centre backs and wanted two up on Riyad Mahrez and he was pissed off that the two goals that went in were what they had been training to play against.*
> 
> My bets on the poison in the squad would be Costa, Fabregas, Hazard or Terry. Latter not so sure of as he will want to be offered a job at Chelsea when he retires.



Yes, that's how it came across in the interview - he had identified 4 ways that they could/would attack and drummed it into the players who promptly failed to heed the advice.

Using the word betrayed was unfortunate although sort of makes sense in context. Foreign coaches are prone to using words wrongly but as it's JM the press have some headline fodder.

Edit: at least BBC Sport are reporting it as JM's work was betrayed.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2015)




----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 112809



Moyes is out of work.


----------



## martint235 (15 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Moyes is out of work.


So is Brendan Rodgers. And remember how well the last ex-Liverpool boss fitted in at Chelsea.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Dec 2015)

If anyone has Sky on demand I do recommend the extended Gary Neville interview, he is definitely a man on a planned out map to somewhere couldn't figure out if it was Manchester Utd or England. Still can't believe how much I like him in his new persona.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> If anyone has Sky on demand I do recommend the extended Gary Neville interview, he is definitely a man on a planned out map to somewhere couldn't figure out if it was Manchester Utd or England. Still can't believe how much I like him in his new persona.



Good pundit brilliant knowledge of the game hope he does well over there. Would like to see him as manager at Utd one day in the future.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Good pundit brilliant knowledge of the game hope he does well over there. Would like to see him as manager at Utd one day in the future.


Anyhoo where did you spring back from?! Not seen you in ages, do you still see the Specialized and Di2 man? Forgot his user id.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Anyhoo where did you spring back from?! Not seen you in ages, do you still see the Specialized and Di2 man? Forgot his user id.



I was ill for most of 2014 in and out of hospital etc. Can't pronounce his old username (Paul) spoke to him over the summer he is doing good still spending gazillions on all things Specialized lol. Now I'm back riding hoping to hook up with him in the spring for some miles.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2015)

User said:


> *Man City fan calls up Man United ticket office and asks for Champions League tickets!*
> 
> **
> *View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h8kWPzoJ60*




Fair cop ! For the price of that call though they could of visited Utd's museum and had there picture taken with the One of our European cups  just saying.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2015)

The un chosen one im thinking...
players need to earn their money....thats really funny


----------



## Beebo (17 Dec 2015)

Ha ha ha,
Chelsea have sacked the special one!
Couldnt happen to a better guy, the only shame is he will get a big pay off.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2015)

as predicted..who will be the next poor soul to be chosen..


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> as predicted..who will be the next poor soul to be chosen..




Guus Hiddink please...or Ancelotti


----------



## BrumJim (17 Dec 2015)

Leicester play Swansea. That week, their manager is sacked.
One week later:
Leicester play Chelsea. That week their manager is sacked.
Bet Roberto Martinez, boss of Everton is sweating at the moment!


----------



## Inertia (17 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Guus Hiddink please...or Ancelotti


Whats Avram Grant up to these days?


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2015)

Ancelotti would be my thinking..

@User14044 that's a interesting thought lol


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

Inertia said:


> Whats Avram Grant up to these days?




Fark off


----------



## mark st1 (17 Dec 2015)

He would save Chelsea


----------



## Inertia (17 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Fark off


Sorry Ian, couldn't resist 

Pep Guardiola, Guus Hiddink, *Brendan Rodgers* and Juande Ramos have all been touted as possible successors.

Touted by who? Brendan Rodgers agent?


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2015)

Pep si Guardi cola is the next one, I'm almost sure of that.

Mourinho is not a bad manager. Sacking him was a mistake, and I'm sure he won't go back for a third innings. The players let both him and the fans down. Hopefully he'll soon find a club in the Premier League and be able to show his skill, flair, personality and variety of moods.


----------



## accountantpete (17 Dec 2015)

Maria de Montserrat would be my choice


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Pep si Guardi cola is the next one, I'm almost sure of that.
> 
> Mourinho is not a bad manager. Sacking him was a mistake, and I'm sure he won't go back for a third innings. The players let both him and the fans down. Hopefully he'll soon find a club in the Premier League and be able to show his skill, flair, personality and variety of moods.




Abramovich has always wanted Guardiola. 
2 days before a game, yep. big mistake. His players let him down no doubt, but he also let himself down by losing the dressing room. It's a great shame how it's all ended up.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Dec 2015)

Beebo said:


> Ha ha ha,
> Chelsea have sacked the special one!
> Couldnt happen to a better guy, the only shame is he will get a big pay off.


Being reported "only" the balance of the 12 million from this season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Pep si Guardi cola is the next one, I'm almost sure of that.
> 
> Mourinho is not a bad manager. Sacking him was a mistake, and I'm sure he won't go back for a third innings. The players let both him and the fans down. Hopefully he'll soon find a club in the Premier League and be able to show his skill, flair, personality and variety of moods.


I think the players lost faith in him and stopped trying. Their were press reports that one had said he would rather lose than play for Mourinho. Once that happens the club really have little option.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Dec 2015)

Straight swapsie


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Straight swapsie
> 
> View attachment 113019




Fark off


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2015)

Mourinho's record at Chelsea:






212 games: 140 wins: 28 defeats. This season was an inexplicable blip. They should have ridden it out, brought in more youth and gone hell for leather next season after a thorough clear out of players, either past their best-before date or expensive wastes of money. They're still actually in this season's Championship, FFS.

Total lack of thinking and foresight from the oligarch.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Fark off




When was the last time you can remember Chelsea being in this sort of shitty position league and team performances?

Wonder If Terry will put his suit on lol


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2015)

Eight minutes after the BBC's poll in a straight 'yes -no' vote opened, 64% say it was the wrong decision to sack him.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> When was the last time you can remember Chelsea being in this sort of shitty position league and team performances?
> 
> Wonder If Terry will put his suit on lol




I can exactly remember. December 1994. Hoddle was our manager. We were in one of the relegation places over Christmas. It took until January to pull ourselves out of the mire with a win over Everton. We finished the season in 14th.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Total lack of thinking and foresight from the oligarch.



Spot on...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

Mixed feelings - clearly results have been against us this season and at the end of the day Jose was paid an awful lot of money to come up with the goods. But he also brought us great success.

For the gloaters from other teams, rest assured that the majority of club boards here in the Prem' and across Europe will be on high alert for his services. It will be amusing to see the derisory laughter of such fans turn to glee when a club eventually signs him.

He has a fine footballing brain, his success and tactical understanding have been bettered by very few - he has some wrinkles for sure but he has a lot to offer and won't be short of contract offers.

At some stage Chelsea will come up against a Mourinho team and it will no doubt be a tough match wherever he rocks up.

Personally I think we should've given him the rest of the season.

Already had two MUFC fans contact me hoping and praying he replaces LVG! If he did, and with their buying power, I think that would put them out of sight for a few seasons at least.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Mourinho's record at Chelsea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You forgot to add to those stats... 3 league titles, FA Cup, 3 league cups. Chelsea's most successful manager ever and they couldn't give him the grace of until the end of the season. It's madness.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You forgot to add to those stats...



I didn't forget, Ian, just didn't want you to get _too_ much hubris!


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Dec 2015)

Obviously being a supporter of South Londons top team I am prone to a little giggle at Chelsea's expense but I liked JM and I would love to know what has gone on. If they suddenly start playing like they did last season and with all of Abramovich's cash I would be seriously tempted to stick them all on the transfer list. They are the ones that have not performed and to me it looks somewhat deliberate


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

Liverpool fan just texted and thinks Roman is bonkers to let Jose go.

Another MUFC fan has just done the same and hopes they are in with a chance for him.

Will be the same story across a number of Prem' clubs (I'd excude Liverpool as they have just signed a good manager). City and MUFC will be twitching - guaranteed. Will be a *loody nightmare playing either of those two if that's where he ends up. Can't see any other Prem' club having the right profile for him.

Hope he goes abroad tbh.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Liverpool fan just texted and thinks Roman is bonkers to let Jose go.
> 
> Another MUFC fan has just done the same and hopes they are in with a chance for him.
> 
> ...



Given the unconditional backing of the owner/chairman, loyalty from the players, and the support of the fans, Mourinho could probably go to any side in the top two leagues and within three years have a top team: a bit like Brian Clough did at Derby AND Nottingham Forest.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope he goes abroad tbh.



Swansea?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You forgot to add to those stats... 3 league titles, FA Cup, 3 league cups. Chelsea's most successful manager ever and they couldn't give him the grace of until the end of the season. It's madness.



Totally with you Ian - utter madness.

The talent pool at that end of the managerial market is pretty shallow too - I can think of very few managers that have the nous to move the club on. And then it comes down to availability. 

Some of the press speculation on successor is already ludicrous.

Despite the stick that Chelsea get from the press etc there will be no shortage of hats in the ring for such a high profile position.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Swansea?



Haha - should've qualified my statement with 'nice' and 'warm'.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Dec 2015)

Surely he spelled the end for himself when he started publicly destroying the players in his press conferences saying they have betrayed him etc ?


----------



## Inertia (17 Dec 2015)

I think if they had given him till the window and backed him he would have turned it around, he would certainly have known who to get rid of. Hard to know what went wrong though as I cant remember him ever being in a situation where the players didn't love him and play their socks off for him. 

Id worry he will go to another club in this league, LVG has looked a bit rocky.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Surely he spelled the end for himself when he started publicly destroying the players in his press conferences saying they have betrayed him etc ?



That's not strictly what he said.

He was trying to find the right word to explain his feelings when our defence ceded two goals to two of the four scenarios that he had mapped out to our players following him and his teams analysis of Leicester's goals scored this season.

They had trained to respond to each scenario and basically screwed up on the day. Zouma in a trance, flat footed and not following Vardy and Azpi' out of position (albeit compensating for a very flat footed and out of position Terry).

As soon as he uttered the word my wife turned to me and said "expletive deleted...that'll make headlines tomorrow".

Usual distort as applied by the media who have nothing better to do and idiots like Redknapp (J).


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2015)

I think Chelsea did the right thing. Jose has proved himself a great manager over the years, but he made two mistakes;

No 1, never go back, it is rarely the same;

No 2, he started to believe his own publicity and developed an arrogance that alienated the players who stopped playing for him. No matter how good you are and what field you're in, if the staff lose faith in you you've had it.

I think this will do both himself and Chelsea a power of good.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Dec 2015)

Inertia said:


> Id worry he will go to another club in this league, LVG has looked a bit rocky.


Nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2015)

Me and son in law were discussing this sacking today @SpokeyDokey after our ride out..not been announced when we were chatting.
son in law is a big man u fan..he would love to see José at old Trafford..it wont happen but he has a hell of a good rep..and he will be at the top again


----------



## MarkF (17 Dec 2015)

He'll go to PSG or Bayern, he's done Portugal, England, Italy, Spain. He's a big loss IMO, who wants to look and listen to ugly buggers like Gary Monk and McClaren droning on about nothing much.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2015)

Might cost 40 million to pay off jose..ffs ohh to be sacked with that pay off


----------



## User482 (17 Dec 2015)

It's been suggested that he has a track record of losing the plot in his third season, but on the other hand, I see no point in sacking him unless there is somebody better ready to take over.

That said, it is of course absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> He'll go to PSG or Bayern, he's done Portugal, England, Italy, Spain. He's a big loss IMO, who wants to look and listen to ugly buggers like Gary Monk and McClaren droning on about nothing much.


Maybe he's had his day? It happens to the most successful managers, Clough and Ramsey to name two that spring immediately to mind. There comes a time when your methods become stale and easy to deal with, after a certain age it's difficult to re-invent yourself.


----------



## User482 (17 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Maybe he's had his day? It happens to the most successful managers, Clough and Ramsey to name two that spring immediately to mind. There comes a time when your methods become stale and easy to deal with, after a certain age it's difficult to re-invent yourself.



There was a good article in the Guardian which argued that nearly all of the most successful managers have a peak period of 8 years or so - Fergie was very much the exception to the rule.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2015)

I know football managers lead a stressful life, but Mourinho looks to have aged alarmingly in the last few years. Personally I don't think he looks a well man, his face has become bloated and his eyes are dead.

Spoken without a shred of medical knowledge, of course. Just an observation.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I know football managers lead a stressful life, but Mourinho looks to have aged alarmingly in the last few years. Personally I don't think he looks a well man, his face has become bloated and his eyes are dead.
> 
> Spoken without a shred of medical knowledge, of course. Just an observation.



He's been badly affected by his fathers ongoing problems* - he's a big figure in his life.

*Brain haemorrhage earlier this year and one or two strokes.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Dec 2015)

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/chelsea/next-permanent-chelsea-manager 

At least this isn't as depressing as some of Palace's ones over the last 2/3 years - looks like William Hills have taken a bit of money for Simone.

Scroll to the bottom might have a punt on Eva at 300/1 Alan Curbishley gets on all of these. Bit disappointed Warnock hasn't thrown is hat in.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2015)

http://newsthump.com/2015/12/17/eva-carneiro-hospitalised-after-dangerously-prolonged-laughing-fit/


----------



## mark st1 (17 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> Me and son in law were discussing this sacking today @SpokeyDokey after our ride out..not been announced when we were chatting.
> son in law is a big man u fan..he would love to see José at old Trafford..it wont happen but he has a hell of a good rep..and he will be at the top again



I would of loved to have him at Utd before LVG but not now. I don't think it's a loss to Chelsea the change was needed before the transfer window imo. I will be gutted if Pep goes there though i want him at Utd at the end of the season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2015)

Chelsea have paid out over seventy million quid in compensation to managers they have sacked since Abramovich took the club over. That's without any settlement Mourinho will get.


----------



## martint235 (17 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Chelsea have paid out over seventy million quid in compensation to managers they have sacked since Abramovich took the club over. That's without any settlement Mourinho will get.


And he's worth £7bn at least (possibly less I haven't looked it up) so it's 0.1% of his net worth. I doubt he cares and his wage bill must be far higher. It's RA's toy, he's not in it as a business.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Chelsea have paid out over seventy million quid in compensation to managers they have sacked since Abramovich took the club over. That's without any settlement Mourinho will get.



A big number in the 'real' world but not in the insane world of football.

That's about 3 months of Chelsea's current annual turnover or well under half of our current annual wages bill - and the £70m is an accrual over a dozen years or so.


----------



## StuAff (17 Dec 2015)

If Roman ran the rest of his businesses like he does Chelsea (putting aside the highly dubious way he made most of his fortune), he wouldn't be a billionaire, he'd barely be deemed an oligarch. He's a particularly wealthy version of those with more money than sense as seen on TV programmes like 'The Auction House' or 'World's Most Expensive...'. Agents and other clubs have seen him coming, time and again. All those severance payments. Di Matteo and Ancelotti both got the sack within months of successful seasons. Money blown on Shevchenko and Torres when they were past their prime, others sold on after languishing as second or third choices only to flourish (Lukaku). One expensive short-term fix after another, time and time again, and he just doesn't get it. Chelsea in his hands is like an expensive trainset given to a petulant five year-old. Many armchair fans have delusions of grandeur (regarding both their own footballing expertise and their expectations of the club), but they don't own their clubs. Guardiola is (many think) highly unlikely to take up a job offer, not least because he didn't like Chelsea's approaches during his sabbatical- either Manchester club would seem more likely to me. Carlo might take up the offer, but if I were him I'd make sure the severance package is very generous.....


----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> *If Roman ran the rest of his businesses like he does Chelsea (putting aside the highly dubious way he made most of his fortune), he wouldn't be a billionaire, he'd barely be deemed an oligarch.* He's a particularly wealthy version of those with more money than sense as seen on TV programmes like 'The Auction House' or 'World's Most Expensive...'. Agents and other clubs have seen him coming, time and again. All those severance payments. Di Matteo and Ancelotti both got the sack within months of successful seasons. Money blown on Shevchenko and Torres when they were past their prime, others sold on after languishing as second or third choices only to flourish (Lukaku). One expensive short-term fix after another, time and time again, and he just doesn't get it. Chelsea in his hands is like an expensive trainset given to a petulant five year-old. Many armchair fans have delusions of grandeur (regarding both their own footballing expertise and their expectations of the club), but they don't own their clubs. Guardiola is (many think) highly unlikely to take up a job offer, not least because he didn't like Chelsea's approaches during his sabbatical- either Manchester club would seem more likely to me. Carlo might take up the offer, but if I were him I'd make sure the severance package is very generous.....



But he doesn't have to: as someone else pointed out uphtrea, the cost to him of running Chelsea is pocket change. Given the club's success during his tenure, there's an argument that his "hiring and firing" policy is the right one. I don't care for it, but they have a trophy cabinet that says I'm wrong.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2015)

Hiring and firing appears to work.

Including the incumbent at the turn of the millennium as well as the current:

Athletico Madrid x 16

Chelsea x 13 (JM twice).

Real Madrid x 13

Barcelona x 11

Bayern Munich x 9

That's the top 5 teams as ranked by by EUEFA based on their last 5 years performance in Europe.

http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hiring and firing appears to work.
> 
> Including the incumbent at the turn of the millennium as well as the current:
> 
> ...




its daft..manager shelf life...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> its daft..manager shelf life...



I'm non-plussed about it. It certainly doesn't harm the on-pitch achievements of top European teams.

There are arguments that favour the dynastic approach but, aside from SAF and his mega-haul of trophies, it's hard to put up a good case. Wenger has gone the distance but Arsenal have hardly garnered much silverware over the last decade or so.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wenger has gone the distance but Arsenal have hardly garnered much silverware over the last decade or so.



To repost @User 's pic


----------



## MarkF (18 Dec 2015)

This "hiring and firing" issue is total baloney. 

Manager that gets results - Stays in job.
Manager that doesn't get results - Sacked.
Manager that gets results gets is poached by bigger/richer club - Nothing much changes, team continues to do well.
Manager that doesn't get results is sacked - Nothing much changes, team continues to struggle.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> This "hiring and firing" issue is total baloney.
> 
> Manager that gets results - Stays in job.
> Manager that doesn't get results - Sacked.
> ...



@MarkF 

Although, for obvious reasons, I hope your last sentence is total rollocks!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2015)




----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> This "hiring and firing" issue is total baloney.
> 
> Manager that gets results - Stays in job.
> Manager that doesn't get results - Sacked.
> ...



Fergie had extremely poor results in the early part of his tenure at Man U...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2015)

User482 said:


> Fergie had extremely poor results in the early part of his tenure at Man U...




Indeed, and it was only his winning of the FA Cup that saved his skin.


----------



## MarkF (18 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @MarkF
> 
> Although, for obvious reasons, I hope your last sentence is total rollocks!



It was"in general" and it's true, why shouldn't it be? I read a thesis a while back, it was carried out across the top 2 divisions in Spain, England, Italy and France (I think) over a long period, into whether firing (or losing) managers regularly made any difference to results, nothing showed that it did. Appointing the right man to an underachieving team is the key, once he gets results turned around you can ride his wave for long after he's gone.................. unless you meddle with his system too much.

Chelsea right now are an unusual case and will be fine.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed, and it was only his winning of the FA Cup that saved his skin.



Mark Robins never got the credit he deserved from Fergie. Bit shitty of him imo.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Mark Robins never got the credit he deserved from Fergie. Bit shitty of him imo.


Well that's no surprise is it? Ferguson was a despicable, hypocritical human being. Good manager though.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well that's no surprise is it? Ferguson was a despicable, hypocritical human being. Good manager though.



I could see that as the foreword for his next biography.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Dec 2015)




----------



## Inertia (18 Dec 2015)

Looks like it will be Hiddink, again


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed, and it was only his winning of the FA Cup that saved his skin.


Grrr against Palace as well we should have nailed it in the first game.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Dec 2015)

Someone's wallet has just gone KERCHING. Sure I read JM will get this years salary only not the full contract value? Sounded like he might of fallen on the sword once he was called in.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Dec 2015)

Arsene Wenger was giving an interview when the news broke...


----------



## mark st1 (18 Dec 2015)

Jose asked for a farewell picture with the squad before he left the training ground.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2015)

Jimmy Hill is deid
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35141430


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Jimmy Hill is deid
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35141430



The supporters champion! A decent guy and very knowledgeable about the game.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2015)

Sorry to see JH has passed..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2015)

Guus confirmed for The Mighty (ish) Blues. Interim jobbie.

***

As an aside. I have no idea why the CFC website always calls Roman - * Mr* Abramovich.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2015)

Wow - Chelsea - disgraceful. It would be brilliant although highly unlikely if they were all farking sacked in January


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

Chelsea have already turned the corner. Beating the mighty Sunderland 2-0 at present in London.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Chelsea have already turned the corner. Beating the mighty Sunderland 2-0 at present in London.


Listening to Talksport playing like they did last year..


----------



## Spartak (19 Dec 2015)

Come on the YELLOWS OTBC

2 up at Old Trafford !!


----------



## LarryDuff (19 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Jimmy Hill is deid
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35141430


Anyone remember the time he ran the line after the linesman got injured? Was that on the Motd or the Big Match?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

Well, FMOB. Five out six games end with an away victory. And an excellent result for Norwich. 

Can Villa follow suit?


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2015)

We are top of the league !!!! . I don't get bored of typing that 
Go foxes 
Only disappointment I bet on a 3 all draw .could see it being a wide open game and it appears I was right .
From bottom to top in 12 months . what a year 2015 been for foxes fans .


----------



## Glow worm (19 Dec 2015)

One very happy Canary here - tear in eye. Unbelievable stuff. Beer time!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2015)

It's good to see all the so called lesser teams doing well . Congrats Norwich and Bournemouth


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2015)

LarryDuff said:


> Anyone remember the time he ran the line after the linesman got injured? Was that on the Motd or the Big Match?


The Big Match, and the game was at Upton Park IIRC.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2015)

94th minute winner for Hibs, Rangers defeated. Big game on 28th at Ibrox. I predict it will all be downhill for Rangers from now on.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> 94th minute winner for Hibs, Rangers defeated. Big game on 28th at Ibrox. I predict it will all be downhill for Rangers from now on.



And Motherwell gave Celtic a kicking at Celtic Park 1-2.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2015)

Van Gaal could be joining Jose at the Job Centre on Monday morning.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Big Match, and the game was at Upton Park IIRC.



I thought it was MotD but it's 40+ years ago, so who remembers?

But it was at Highbury: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Hill#Public_image


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Van Gaal could be joining Jose at the Job Centre on Monday morning.


Musical chairs, José to Man U?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Musical chairs, José to Man U?



But not a double Dutch at Chelski.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> But not a double Dutch at Chelski.


True. I don't think LVG will get another job anytime soon


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Musical chairs, José to Man U?


I doubt it.

Man U will be looking for a long term replacement should Van Gaal go and I doubt if Mourinho would fit that bill, particularly as he has a habit of leaving a train crash behind him when he goes.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> 94th minute winner for Hibs, Rangers defeated. Big game on 28th at Ibrox. I predict it will all be downhill for Rangers from now on.




Very happy chappy tonight  Our first ever victory over that mob.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2015)

Chelsea..win hmm


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2015)

User482 said:


> But he doesn't have to: as someone else pointed out uphtrea, the cost to him of running Chelsea is pocket change. Given the club's success during his tenure, there's an argument that his "hiring and firing" policy is the right one. I don't care for it, but they have a trophy cabinet that says I'm wrong.


It's not pocket change. The purchase price and the interest-free loans made to the club by his holding company make that spending over £1bn. He's spent at least double that since taking charge. Indeed, he doesn't have to run it like a business. Maybe he doesn't actually care about turning a profit, unlike most of his rivals. My point is, that if he stopped treating the club as a plaything and started running it in a more sustainable and profitable manner, he might see the results on the pitch become more consistent too. The clubs in Manchester, Arsenal, Liverpool (despite the burdens of the Hicks/Gillett fiasco) have all invested in larger and/or new stadia, with Tottenham following suit, while schemes to replace or upgrade Stamford Bridge have come and gone. There may be an academy structure but none of its graduates ever seem to make the jump to the first team squad. Sheik Mansour, on the other hand, is able to spend more on replenishing the squad, plus expanding the Etihad to 60,000 capacity, new training ground, new academy facilities. If Roman tries to compete with that he'll just burn more cash. The Glazers loaded Man Utd with debt, but they're still making more in commercial revenue than the entire turnover of most of the PL. FSG are expanding Anfield, have Academy graduates playing for the first team....Roman is clearly in for the long term, but so are the opposition- and they've used their time better.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> It's not pocket change. The purchase price and the interest-free loans made to the club by his holding company make that spending over £1bn. He's spent at least double that since taking charge. Indeed, he doesn't have to run it like a business. Maybe he doesn't actually care about turning a profit, unlike most of his rivals.* My point is, that if he stopped treating the club as a plaything and started running it in a more sustainable and profitable manner, he might see the results on the pitch become more consistent too.* The clubs in Manchester, Arsenal, Liverpool (despite the burdens of the Hicks/Gillett fiasco) have all invested in larger and/or new stadia, with Tottenham following suit, while schemes to replace or upgrade Stamford Bridge have come and gone. There may be an academy structure but none of its graduates ever seem to make the jump to the first team squad. Sheik Mansour, on the other hand, is able to spend more on replenishing the squad, plus expanding the Etihad to 60,000 capacity, new training ground, new academy facilities. If Roman tries to compete with that he'll just burn more cash. The Glazers loaded Man Utd with debt, but they're still making more in commercial revenue than the entire turnover of most of the PL. FSG are expanding Anfield, have Academy graduates playing for the first team....Roman is clearly in for the long term, but so are the opposition- and they've used their time better.



Why do you say that results on the pitch will become more consistent if he stops treating the club as a plaything? Excepting the crap EPL results (CL is fine) of the last 4 months can you seriously call Chelsea's on pitch results inconsistent in the Abramovich era?

Trophies won:

1 x Champions League

1 x Europa League

4 x Premier League

4 x FA cup

3 x League Cup

2 x Community Shield

***

Consistently ranked in top 5 (sometimes 3) in EUEFA coefficients.

***

Position in EPL since 2003/4 to 2014/15:

2 - 1 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 1 - 2 - 6 - 3 - 3 - 1

***

Now, as a CFC fan I am biased of course, but even someone with a total objectivity by-pass could hardly say that Chelsea's on pitch performance is inconsistent in the RA era.


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Why do you say that results on the pitch will become more consistent if he stops treating the club as a plaything? Excepting the crap EPL results (CL is fine) of the last 4 months can you seriously call Chelsea's on pitch results inconsistent in the Abramovich era?
> 
> Trophies won:
> 
> ...


Good point. You're quite right, most people and most clubs would be very happy with that little lot. But the man with the extremely large yet thinning wallet clearly keeps seeing a problem even when there isn't one. De Matteo got sacked the season after lifting the European Cup (as it should still be called, even the Americans don't have the National Football League Trophy) when they were third in the table. Ancelotti was the same, after the terrible, terrible failure of a season in which they finished second. They might have won even more if he stopped mucking about.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> Good point. You're quite right, most people and most clubs would be very happy with that little lot. But the man with the extremely large yet thinning wallet clearly keeps seeing a problem even when there isn't one. De Matteo got sacked the season after lifting the European Cup (as it should still be called, even the Americans don't have the National Football League Trophy) when they were third in the table. Ancelotti was the same, after the terrible, terrible failure of a season in which they finished second. They might have won even more if he stopped mucking about.



I wouldn't accuse RA of mucking about.

As I have already posted we change managers regularly but no more than the other top 5 ranked teams in Europe. Nature of the beast and not a specific RA issue.

I'd rather have the churn and success any day than the misery of the last decade or so of eg Gooner stability. And I bet they would too!

Manager turnover:

_Including the incumbent at the turn of the millennium as well as the current:

Athletico Madrid x 16

Chelsea x 13 (JM twice).

Real Madrid x 13

Barcelona x 11

Bayern Munich x 9

That's the top 5 teams as ranked by by EUEFA based on their last 5 years performance in Europe._

http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wouldn't accuse RA of mucking about.
> 
> As I have already posted we change managers regularly but no more than the other top 5 ranked teams in Europe. Nature of the beast and not a specific RA issue.
> 
> ...


Sobering reading. Would point out that this list includes retirements, managerial transfers (as opposed to sackings), and the sad death of Tito Vilanova.


----------



## vickster (19 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> Chelsea..win hmm


Against a team in the bottom three...strong result


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> Sobering reading. Would point out that this list includes retirements, managerial transfers (as opposed to sackings), and the sad death of Tito Vilanova.



Agreed - but the churn is there. Plus no real difference looking anywhere else across all the major Euro leagues (I'm not up to speed outside Europe).

My point is, and no disrespect to you, we take a lot of stick from the media and other fans at CFC and whilst some is deserved it tends to be served up as something unique to us.

Then, when you dig around, the subject matter is endemic throughout the game. 

Look at the Rondon incident today - one of the worst physical assaults I've seen for some time. Barely rated a mention on MOTD and not much on the sports sites. If that had been a CFC player we would've had umpteen replays and Keown waxing lyrical about Chelsea indiscipline and lack of respect. And the papers would've waded in tomorrow with trial by media etc etc etc. Would've gone on for days.

Still, better to be looked over than over looked!

On the upside, we are due a rest from the media circus now - looks like the spotlight will switch to MUFC, at least for a while.


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2015)

Rest from the media circus? Fat chance methinks. If Hiddink's stint goes as badly as the Dutch national job did he won't last long. Apart from all the inevitable speculation about who the next manager will be, the Eva Carneiro court case, however many players they're going to buy in January/the summer.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> Rest from the media circus? Fat chance methinks. If Hiddink's stint goes as badly as the Dutch national job did he won't last long. Apart from all the inevitable speculation about who the next manager will be, the Eva Carneiro court case, however many players they're going to buy in January/the summer.....





Yes, I probably deserve tonight's wishful thinking award!


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> We are top of the league !!!! . I don't get bored of typing that
> Go foxes
> Only disappointment I bet on a 3 all draw .could see it being a wide open game and it appears I was right .
> From bottom to top in 12 months . what a year 2015 been for foxes fans .



2 more points from the last 21 games should be enough to see us avoid relegation


----------



## Stephenite (20 Dec 2015)

As a ManU fan, i really hope Leicester win the league this year. United are boring and the other teams do not register.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2015)

Kloppered


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2015)

Wonder if the Liverpool players went to their fans' end and 'saluted' them again.


----------



## Roadhump (20 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> We are top of the league !!!! . I don't get bored of typing that
> Go foxes
> Only disappointment I bet on a 3 all draw .could see it being a wide open game and it appears I was right .
> From bottom to top in 12 months . what a year 2015 been for foxes fans .


As an Everton season ticket holder, may I say well done and offer a sporting cyber hand shake. A couple of people in the pub after the game, bemoaning yet another let down from our team, said Leicester are nothing special, but I think that was just an attempt at emphasising their dissatisfaction with our continued inability to get results you might expect given the quality of players in our team. Leicester may not be a team of high profile super stars but they have good players and incredible work rate, desire and team spirit. If they avoid a major injury crisis, and continue with that focus and game plan they will be there or thereabouts. I certainly hope you have another successful visit to Merseyside on Boxing Day, although ominously that will be the 13th PL away game since you last lost away from home - hope you disprove the superstition.

Everton, on the other hand, continue to frustrate under Martinez, playing some pretty football going forwards, although too reliant on Deulfeu providing good service to Lukaku, and why on earth Kone continues to be selected ahead of Naismith and / or Mirallas is a mystery; but when we are defending we are often calamitous, even with the supposed best young defender in Europe. It really worries me when I recall how Wigan performed under RM and I see how soft centred we are under him now.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Dec 2015)

It really is the season that keeps on giving. Can't remember another one like it in recent history. Klopp is awful but why did Liverpool pay 30m plus and just keep him on the bench?!

Watford are kind of sneaking up there as well being done on hard graft and team spirit. Bit like Leicester but they have an advantage with players that are on fire.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2015)

Some interesting statistical analysis on this topsy-turvy season (long):

http://www.economist.com/blogs/game...heEnglishPremierLeaguehasbeenturnedupsidedown


----------



## Hitchington (20 Dec 2015)

3-0 

Lovely stuff :-)


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2015)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2015)

Christ - Real have hit double figures (10-2).


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Christ - Real have hit double figures (10-2).




inc. 4 for Bale


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2015)

Sod the Real score, the real news is we have won our last two matches


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> It really is the season that keeps on giving. Can't remember another one like it in recent history. Klopp is awful but why did Liverpool pay 30m plus and just keep him on the bench?!
> 
> *Watford are kind of sneaking up there as well being done on hard graft and team spirit*. Bit like Leicester but they have an advantage with players that are on fire.



I agree with that sentiment but it is also indicative of the increased net transfer spending as well. Watford's net spend is around £19m this season which they have never gotten remotely close to before. In fact they more usually run a deficit.

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/watford/english-football-teams/watford-transfers

Similarly The Foxes have upped the anti quite during this and last season (although Vardy was a steal) to around £20m net per season.

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/leicester-city/english-football-teams/leicester-city-transfers

You would expect some return for that to be honest - although perhaps not as much as The Foxes are returning which is amazing.

With even more money already hitting the EPL it is highly likely that this situation will continue in the seasons ahead.


----------



## MarkF (20 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Christ - Real have hit double figures (10-2).



Against Rayo, their perennially skint tiny neighbours, I couldn't bare to watch much of it, it made me sick. It was like Barca v Levante from last season, Messi & co running around after every goal as if they'd just won the WC. Barca, RM (& Bayern) have no humility, I hope Atletico win that league.


----------



## MarkF (20 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I agree with that sentiment but it is also indicative of the increased net transfer spending as well. Watford's net spend is around £19m this season which they have never gotten remotely close to before. In fact they more usually run a deficit.
> 
> http://www.transferleague.co.uk/watford/english-football-teams/watford-transfers
> 
> ...



The smallest clubs can offer b.i.g wages now, this'll make it ever more difficult for the likes of Liverpool and Spurs to be regular top 4 teams.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> Against Rayo, their perennially skint tiny neighbours, I couldn't bare to watch much of it, it made me sick. It was like Barca v Levante from last season, Messi & co running around after every goal as if they'd just won the WC. Barca, RM (& Bayern) have no humility, I hope Atletico win that league.



A product of less than egalitarian divvying up of monies between the clubs I'm afraid. Can't see it changing any time soon. Polar opposite of the EPL.


----------



## MarkF (20 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A product of less than egalitarian divvying up of monies between the clubs I'm afraid. Can't see it changing any time soon. Polar opposite of the EPL.


New La Liga TV deal.
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-soccer-spain-analysis-idUKKCN0QP03Y20150820


----------



## MarkF (20 Dec 2015)

Roadhump said:


> Everton, on the other hand, continue to frustrate under Martinez, playing some pretty football going forwards, although too reliant on Deulfeu providing good service to Lukaku, and why on earth Kone continues to be selected ahead of Naismith and / or Mirallas is a mystery; but when we are defending we are often calamitous, even with the supposed best young defender in Europe. It really worries me when I recall how Wigan performed under RM and I see how soft centred we are under him now.



I like to watch Everton, but then I liked to watch Wigan too.  I saw the game v Palace and some of the play was breathtaking, beautiful, yet Palace nearly stole the 3 points, I can understand that the results must be frustrating


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> New La Liga TV deal.
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-soccer-spain-analysis-idUKKCN0QP03Y20150820



@MarkF

Nice link thanks - have to say I missed that. So at least a step in the right direction from next season.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2015)

Just watched Liverpool ...........


----------



## Hitchington (20 Dec 2015)




----------



## Hitchington (20 Dec 2015)

Wrighty is correct, there is a new sheriff in town


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> Just watched Liverpool ...........


Result went to form. The team in seventh place beat the team in ninth.


----------



## martint235 (21 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> Just watched Liverpool ...........


I blame Sakho. A liability. He plays football like I used to: no finess, no skill, no ability other than to muscle someone off the ball. The one thing he has that I didn't is a deep belief he's actually good. Hence all the attempted tricks and backheels etc, you're a defender just feckin hoof it!!


----------



## Inertia (21 Dec 2015)

*Fifa: Sepp Blatter and Michel Platini get eight-year bans*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35144652


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2015)

It's appeal time!

Did he tell his doctor he was suffering from catarrh and the doc misunderstood him?




No, that looks nothing like a stage plaster does it...?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

Inertia said:


> *Fifa: Sepp Blatter and Michel Platini get eight-year bans*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35144652



Good - absolute blight on the game this pair. And the others that have already been dealt with.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

Hope he recovers (Pavel Srnicek) - only a young guy:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35150322


----------



## Roadhump (21 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> I blame Sakho. A liability. He plays football like I used to: no finess, no skill, no ability other than to muscle someone off the ball. The one thing he has that I didn't is a deep belief he's actually good. Hence all the attempted tricks and backheels etc, you're a defender just feckin hoof it!!


Strange player, in the derby at Goodison a couple of months ago, I thought he was LFC's best player, although he looked very gangly and uncoordinated in his body movements. Some reds I know think he's okay but others think he's not the future.....a loose canon as well according to a few rumours.


----------



## Inertia (21 Dec 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's appeal time!



He has given us some classic quotes like his idea to make womens football more popular

_"Let the women play in more feminine clothes like they do in volleyball. They could, for example, have tighter shorts. _

_"Women's football is definitely my baby. I consider myself, a little bit, as the godfather of women's football in Fifa."_

and his pearl of wisdom to gay fans thinking of going to Qatar

_"I'd say they should refrain from any sexual activities." _



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32942104


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

Anyone else watching City/Gooners tonight.

Will either be spectacular or a damp squib. 

I would normally want one or t'other to win depending on how they were doing against Chelsea but as that is irrelevant at the mo' I guess I'll have to support the London team - much as it grieves me.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Anyone else watching City/Gooners tonight.
> 
> Will either be spectacular or a damp squib.
> 
> I would normally want one or t'other to win depending on how they were doing against Chelsea but as that is irrelevant at the mo' I guess I'll have to support the London team - much as it grieves me.


As a Leicester fan a draw wouldn't be a bad result


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2015)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


>


Citeh are going to be brutal and I don't mean it in a good way.


----------



## MarkF (21 Dec 2015)

I can give the Valencia bloke time to bed in, but how long has that Mangala been there? Surely any top £2m division three CB would be better? I love the attacking instincts of Manuel Pellegrini but he has blind spots, Mangala and Navas cannot cope with PL football, they are rubbish.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> I can give the Valencia bloke time to bed in, but how long has that Mangala been there? Surely any top £2m division three CB would be better? I love the attacking instincts of Manuel Pellegrini but he has blind spots, Mangala and Navas cannot cope with PL football, they are rubbish.



Mangala is a joke. 

Walcott - what a scorcher!

Decent watch but very odd by Wenger chasing a third instead of closing it out. 

I think my money is on Arsenal this season - both Manc's are way off the pace and if Wenger can't take advantage of his big three opposition being in the doldrums then he really doesn't deserve the job.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Dec 2015)

Totally agree @SpokeyDokey about the Manchester clubs.

United in particular have lost the plot. Moyes was a good bet but given no time and Mata as an apology for the crumbling side that Fergie knackered him with. Van Gaal has spunked a quarter of a billion on mediocrity.


----------



## Roadhump (22 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mangala is a joke.
> 
> Walcott - what a scorcher!
> 
> ...


Interesting stats on MOTD last night - in 5 out of the last 6 seasons the team top at Christmas has gone on to become champions - encouragement for Leicester, but tend to agree with you that Arsenal are most likely to win it. Some of their movement is fantastic although they do seem to over complicate things in the opposition box at times.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Dec 2015)

Meanwhile in Kilmarnock, it looks like we'll be losing Greg Kiltie to Hibs for nothing as we've allowed his contract to run down and offered insulting terms to try and keep him.

The way the club is structured and run is infuriating. We've lost great players for next to nothing so often in the last few years. 

Bryson - Our club captain to Derby for £150k
Sammon - Goal machine to Wigan for £100k
Kelly - Ran our midfield, went to Bristol City for £80k
Shiels - Went (on the advice of his father, our manager at the time) to the Huns for free
Bell - Huns for free
Fowler - Loaned to Cowdenbeath (FFS!!!) ended up at Queen of the South
Dayton - To Oldham on a free, having rejected a new contract
Harkins - Dundee on a free, now scores against us for fun
Heffernan - Hibs on a free

Granted, these are likely names most of you won't recognise, but in the context of Scottish fitba these are all quality players who we shouldn't have let go. Especially not Fowler, who held our defence together for many years.

The last decent fee we got for a player was Steven Naismith for whom we got £2m (almost certainly ill-gotten) off the Huns.

It does my head in that the club places so little value in key players, seeming happy to punt them for short term book balancing over a successful longer term.


----------



## User482 (22 Dec 2015)

Meanwhile, the latest fotball stadiums quiz: http://www.theguardian.com/football...iums-then-and-now-interactive-quiz-part-three

I got 9/10, mostly through inspired guesswork.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Dec 2015)

Arsenal looked comfortable until Wenger did his substitutions. Wenger always looks a nervous wreck on the bench and hasn't got a clue how to celebrate a goal properly.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Dec 2015)

User482 said:


> Meanwhile, the latest fotball stadiums quiz: http://www.theguardian.com/football...iums-then-and-now-interactive-quiz-part-three
> 
> I got 9/10, mostly through inspired guesswork.



4/10 shocker.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2015)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2015)

User482 said:


> Meanwhile, the latest fotball stadiums quiz: http://www.theguardian.com/football...iums-then-and-now-interactive-quiz-part-three
> 
> I got 9/10, mostly through inspired guesswork.



6/10 - crap!


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Arsenal looked comfortable until Wenger did his substitutions. Wenger always looks a nervous wreck on the bench and hasn't got a clue how to celebrate a goal properly.


What does "celebrate a goal properly" mean?


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> What does "celebrate a goal properly" mean?


Run to the opposition fans, drop your pants and wave your bum at them, race back along the touchline flicking Vs at their goalkeeper and shake an Imaginary coke bottle towards their dugout.

That's what I call properly.


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Run to the opposition fans, drop your pants and wave your bum at them, race back along the touchline flicking Vs at their goalkeeper and shake an Imaginary coke bottle towards their dugout.
> 
> That's what I call properly.


Aagh, thank you. I thought it might have been something puerile and childish!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Why do you say that results on the pitch will become more consistent if he stops treating the club as a plaything? Excepting the crap EPL results (CL is fine) of the last 4 months can you seriously call Chelsea's on pitch results inconsistent in the Abramovich era?
> 
> Trophies won:
> 
> ...



Interesting stat from an article in the Guardian today re Mourinho, quote here -

"_In the eight seasons after taking the Porto job, Mourinho won six league titles and two Champions Leagues. Since going to Madrid in 2010 he has won just two league titles".
_
Perhaps, like many before him his best years are behind him and other sides know how to cope with his strategies. It isn't easy to keep re-inventing yourself.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Dec 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> What does "celebrate a goal properly" mean?


He doesn't even know how to clench his fist let alone do the fist pump when they score, watch him try it is quite funny.


View: https://youtu.be/Q_3DcAnU5ms


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2015)

User482 said:


> Meanwhile, the latest fotball stadiums quiz: http://www.theguardian.com/football...iums-then-and-now-interactive-quiz-part-three
> 
> I got 9/10, mostly through inspired guesswork.



I got 6


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2015)

7/10 on the second one


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2015)

8/10 on the first, next to none on the second.


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> He doesn't even know how to clench his fist let alone do the fist pump when they score, watch him try it is quite funny.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Q_3DcAnU5ms



Your quite right. I remember, a long time ago, that Alf Ramsey actually STOOD UP when Geoff Hurst scored an important goal. How on earth are you expected to win anything with emotions like that!!


----------



## MarkF (22 Dec 2015)

10/10 lots of famous shots there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> 10/10 lots of famous shots there.



@MarkF 

Smarty pants!


----------



## Winnershsaint (22 Dec 2015)

9/10 on both Got Ibrox wrong, looking at the lion rampant thought it was VP and for some reason didn't recognise Craven Cottage.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2015)

I got 9/10 for the grounds quiz. I let myself down with the 1957 Aston Villa cup final at Wembley, putting Hillsborough instead, thinking it was the semi final


----------



## Hitchington (23 Dec 2015)

User482 said:


> Meanwhile, the latest fotball stadiums quiz: http://www.theguardian.com/football...iums-then-and-now-interactive-quiz-part-three
> 
> I got 9/10, mostly through inspired guesswork.


4/10 for part 1
3/10 for part 2
5/10 for part 3


----------



## MarkF (23 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @MarkF
> 
> Smarty pants!



Slipped to 7/10 on the 2nd quiz.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2015)

Another fitba death, this time Don Howe
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35171937

edit - why were so many "old" footballers pictured with their leg in the air?


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Dec 2015)

LVG getting arsey in his press conference. His nose seems to be colouring up like Fergies.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35166770


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> LVG getting arsey in his press conference. His nose seems to be colouring up like Fergies.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35166770


He has apparently had a vote of confidence.

Oh dear.


----------



## craigwend (24 Dec 2015)

Football kits quiz: Test your knowledge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35124990

We're impressed. There's a touch of class about you, like the Denmark kit in 1986.
You scored 7 out of 10


----------



## mark st1 (24 Dec 2015)

craigwend said:


> Football kits quiz: Test your knowledge
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35124990
> 
> We're impressed. There's a touch of class about you, like the Denmark kit in 1986.
> You scored 7 out of 10



7/10 couple of guesses and some very bad kits !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2015)

craigwend said:


> Football kits quiz: Test your knowledge
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35124990
> 
> We're impressed. There's a touch of class about you, like the Denmark kit in 1986.
> You scored 7 out of 10


9
Got the Southampton scorers wrong


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2015)

We're impressed. There's a touch of class about you, like the Denmark kit in 1986.
You scored 8 out of 10


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2015)

*Game off*
*One goalmouth is under 6 inches of water!*








Another rained off game. We haven't played at home for 6 weeks.with our last 3 matches rained off!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> !
> *Game off*
> *One goalmouth is under 6 inches of water!*
> 
> ...


Thats some backlog building up ,Were you going I like boxing day fixtures .


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Thats some backlog building up ,Were you going I like boxing day fixtures .



Yes i was going to either ride there or walk the 3 miles from home. It's impossible to park a car anywhere near the ground when a big away following is expected (1200) to turn up. I can't even go to watch Blackburn Rovers as their match is also off.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes i was going to either ride there or walk the 3 miles from home. It's impossible to park a car anywhere near the ground when a big away following is expected (1200) to turn up. I can't even go to watch Blackburn Rovers as their match is also off.


The club will probably be counting the cost your not going to get 1200 away fans on a Tuesday night or whenever it's rearranged plus the extra home fans for a boxing day game it got to be a big loss at your clubs level


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2015)

7-10 in the kit and other questions quiz.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> 7-10 in the kit and other questions quiz.




Where's the link to the quiz Dayvo? I'm going to do it later.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Where's the link to the quiz Dayvo? I'm going to do it later.



Voila!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35124990


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2015)




----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Voila!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35124990



Ok thanks.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Dec 2015)

2-0 to Stoke.

Van Gaal will be wondering when the Job Centres reopen.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2015)

Approaching half-time and it's only 2-0 to Stoke against Manure.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Dec 2015)

I knew there was a good reason to not bother with the footy over Christmas! 

Boredom got the better of me and i tuned in for the second half. I found myself wanting Stoke to score again towards the end.

Being a Utd fan i've been lucky to avoid all the chopping and changing of coaching staff, but it'd be alright for me if LVG packed his bags and said goodbye to this particular circus as he is boring - and boring and failing. I'd rather have the sex-addict Giggs even though he isn't so very good. And what is Martial doing in the starting line-up. He looks one of those players you stick up front where he can't do any damage.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2015)




----------



## Stephenite (26 Dec 2015)

Loving it @ianrauk


----------



## mark st1 (26 Dec 2015)

Stephenite said:


> And what is Martial doing in the starting line-up. He looks one of those players you stick up front where he can't do any damage.



Probably because of this..,,


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2015)

Were still top of the league (at least until Arsenal result) hope the large pop over Anfield was not a bubble bursting ? .It's been an amazing ride only .Man City on Tuesday to worry about now
Go foxes


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

C'mon Gunners ...annoyed it's on BT and not Sky


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> C'mon Gunners ...annoyed it's on BT and not Sky


Cmom you saints  I watch for you and let you know when saints score


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Cmom you saints  I watch for you and let you know when saints score


As promised 1 nil saints


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

Wtf, useless sods


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2015)

And the results keep on getting better: 4-0 at St. Mary's.  Wot cheer!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2015)

Were still top of the league . Can anyone predict anything this mad mad season
Good old Southampton didn't see that coming
Go foxes


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> And the results keep on getting better: 4-0 at St. Mary's.  Wot cheer!



That result has made my day.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2015)

Petr Cech was on Football Focus talking to David James- in expectation of the former taking the latter's PL clean sheet record. Another time then....


----------



## Hitchington (27 Dec 2015)

craigwend said:


> Football kits quiz: Test your knowledge
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35124990
> 
> We're impressed. There's a touch of class about you, like the Denmark kit in 1986.
> You scored 7 out of 10


5/10


----------



## Stephenite (27 Dec 2015)

6

I quite liked some of those kits. When I used to play Pro Evolution I would spend ages designing my team's kit.


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2015)

craigwend said:


> Football kits quiz: Test your knowledge
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35124990
> 
> We're impressed. There's a touch of class about you, like the Denmark kit in 1986.
> You scored 7 out of 10


5 out of 10


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2015)

Shrewsbury v Fleetwood was interesting in the howling gale yesterday! Windiest conditions I've ever seen football in.

Firstly - our goalie tried to wallop a back pass up the field and because it went so high it came back at him and out for a corner 

Secondly - there was an almighty bang and creaking sound in the 1st half, followed by the roof of the away end flexing with a ripple effect in the wind!! Apparently it's designed to do that......hmmmm, didn't look safe to me


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2015)

User482 said:


> Meanwhile, the latest fotball stadiums quiz: http://www.theguardian.com/football...iums-then-and-now-interactive-quiz-part-three
> 
> I got 9/10, mostly through inspired guesswork.


6 out of 10 for both the older and 7 out of 10 for the new one


----------



## PaulB (27 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Were still top of the league (at least until Arsenal result) hope the large pop over Anfield was not a bubble bursting ? .It's been an amazing ride only .Man City on Tuesday to worry about now
> Go foxes


All credit to Leicester. When you're top at Christmas, it's no fluke so the Foxes efforts have been like a breath of fresh air to the top division. They were bottom of the league this time last year and not even in it the year before so there is hope even when money seems to rule everything. 

We were Sat with a group of Leicester fans in our local before the game yesterday and what a nice group of lads they were too!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2015)

PaulB said:


> All credit to Leicester. When you're top at Christmas, it's no fluke so the Foxes efforts have been like a breath of fresh air to the top division. They were bottom of the league this time last year and not even in it the year before* so there is hope even when money seems to rule everything.*
> 
> We were Sat with a group of Leicester fans in our local before the game yesterday and what a nice group of lads they were too!



This is a misnomer. Whilst far from the biggest spenders in the EPL, Leicester have spent a lot of money rebuilding their squad over the last two seasons - over £40m net which is not small beer. This is way more than they have ever spent before so you would expect an improvement in performance from them.

They also have a current wage bill of £36m per season. Again this is at the lower end of the EPL spectrum so their current position is highly creditable but...they are still spending an awful lot of money to grow their team.

They had 6 or 7 players earning in excess of £2m pa last year and Ulloa/Vardy are on around £4m pa.

If they make it into the CL next year, and best of luck to them achieving that, then they will need to bump up expenditure even more to be even remotely competitive. And I can't imagine them not giving it a shot either and I wish them well too.

For better or worse, money rules in football and is a prerequisite in the top flight.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This is a misnomer. Whilst far from the biggest spenders in the EPL, Leicester have spent a lot of money rebuilding their squad over the last two seasons - over £40m net which is not small beer. This is way more than they have ever spent before so you would expect an improvement in performance from them.
> 
> They also have a current wage bill of £36m per season. Again this is at the lower end of the EPL spectrum so their current position is highly creditable but...they are still spending an awful lot of money to grow their team.
> 
> ...


Yes completely agree the new owners have backed both managers with big money signings . We seem to have got into the pl a the right time due to the increase in TV money last years survival was a major money saver . People think just because vardy (1 million) and riyad (300k) were bargins all the squad was but we spent 9 million on krameric who can't get a game


----------



## Winnershsaint (27 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> That result has made my day.


Fecking made my Christmas! OWTSGMI!


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2015)

User said:


> a couple more
> .
> View attachment 114030


----------



## AndyRM (28 Dec 2015)

gavgav said:


> Shrewsbury v Fleetwood was interesting in the howling gale yesterday! Windiest conditions I've ever seen football in.
> 
> Firstly - our goalie tried to wallop a back pass up the field and because it went so high it came back at him and out for a corner
> 
> Secondly - there was an almighty bang and creaking sound in the 1st half, followed by the roof of the away end flexing with a ripple effect in the wind!! Apparently it's designed to do that......hmmmm, didn't look safe to me



It'll be a mission from Shropshire, but get yourself to a Highland League game if you want to feel some proper wind. November is a pretty good month for maximum hilarity.


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2015)

AndyRM said:


> It'll be a mission from Shropshire, but get yourself to a Highland League game if you want to feel some proper wind. November is a pretty good month for maximum hilarity.


I've always wanted to get up there to see a game! I love the names of the teams from up there, Inverurie Loco's, Wick Academy, etc.


----------



## PaulB (28 Dec 2015)

I've promised myself a trip to my favourite place in Britain - so no hardship there - to see Fort Bill in action. I only discovered earlier this week that they have floodlights!


----------



## AndyRM (28 Dec 2015)

PaulB said:


> I've promised myself a trip to my favourite place in Britain - so no hardship there - to see Fort Bill in action. I only discovered earlier this week that they have floodlights!



Take a torch, they are pish.


----------



## accountantpete (28 Dec 2015)

PaulB said:


> I've promised myself a trip to my favourite place in Britain - so no hardship there - to see Fort Bill in action. I only discovered earlier this week that they have floodlights!



I think they have Flood lights - website shows that their last 7 home matches stretching back to November have been postponed due to waterlogged pitch.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2015)

Current predictions by Euro Club Index for this seasons EPL.

http://www.euroclubindex.com/asp/leagueodds.asp

Make of it what you will.


----------



## Lonestar (28 Dec 2015)

Oh jesus,Chelski are bad.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Oh jesus,Chelski are bad.


Given its 0-0, ManUre must be no better. How marvellous


----------



## MarkF (28 Dec 2015)

93 minutes of turgid nothingness, both teams were a bloody disgrace, there was more action in any 10 minute spell in the Everton v Stoke game than in all that put together. Poo!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2015)

A win for West Ham after five straight draws and up to seventh.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

Were not too of the league 
I predict City will be top this time tomorrow not saying which City can't see it being a draw
Go foxes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2015)

Spot the spelling mistake


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

Woot Arsenal 

Nice 0-0 draw would be good in the match tomorrow evening


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Woot Arsenal
> 
> Nice 0-0 draw would be good in the match tomorrow evening


Can't see that result more likely 3 all


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Can't see that result more likely 3 all


Leicester didn't score against Liverpool however...


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Leicester didn't score against Liverpool however...


That the only time this season we failed to score 
Being a Leicester fan a bit mad at the moment disappointed losing at Liverpool and expecting a result against man city
I predicted early city will be top tomorrow but which city ??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> That the only time this season we failed to score
> Being a Leicester fan a bit mad at the moment disappointed losing at Liverpool and expecting a result against man city
> I predicted early city will be top tomorrow but which city ??



It won't be Man City, they are four points behind Arsenal


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It won't be Man City, they are four points behind Arsenal


You get 4 points for beating Leicester these days 
I really should study the table before making rash statements 
I'm a fair weather fan Only interested when we're top


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2015)

Just spotted that Pavel Srnicek has died, aged 47
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35193693


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted that Pavel Srnicek has died, aged 47
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35193693


Yup. Sad news. That's no age.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Dec 2015)

Sad news indeed. I was lucky enough to see him when he came back to Newcastle. I've never heard the Gallogate louder than when he came on.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2015)

I was visiting my family a couple of days ago and was winding up my 13 year old nephew who is a Man City fan (of course he is, he was born and has lived his whole life in Leeds). Anyway, one of us will be gloating before the evening is out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Dec 2015)

Yes sad news ..


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Woot Arsenal
> 
> Nice 0-0 draw would be good in the match tomorrow evening


Vickster the predicter !!
Man city always concede we always score top two scorers but vickster says nil nil !!
I'll take equal on points with Arsenal


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2015)

Darn should have had a flutter


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Dec 2015)

MarkF said:


> more action in any 10 minute spell in the Everton v Stoke gam


I only caught it on MoTD, but what a game! I kept finding myself muttering 'that's _Stoke_?'. Brilliant end-to-end stuff. Shame either side had to lose.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

I hate West Ham.....but I hate Liverpool more.

Klopp the saviour


----------



## martint235 (2 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I hate West Ham.....but I hate Liverpool more.
> 
> Klopp the saviour


Well he's saved us from being 14th........


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I hate West Ham.....but I hate Liverpool more.
> 
> Klopp the saviour



RAWK are in a bit of a tizz at the moment. 

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=324891.0


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2016)

Wacky how the USA sports franchise go from looking good to poo, game by game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I hate West Ham.....but I hate Liverpool more.
> 
> Klopp the saviour


Well I love West Ham 

Now if only we can do as well against the teams in the bottom half of the table as we do against the top half (I was going to put against the top sides, but it was only Liverpool).


----------



## martint235 (2 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well I love West Ham
> 
> Now if only we can do as well against the teams in the bottom half of the table as we do against the top half (I was going to put against the top sides, but it was only Liverpool).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well I love West Ham
> 
> Now if only we can do as well against the teams in the bottom half of the table as we do against the top half (I was going to put against the top sides, but it was only Liverpool).



Well, you did alright against us (CFC)!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2016)

A non-vintage year for the EPL?

At the 19 game halfway stage it's currently looking like a very low winners points total is on the cards.

Maybe even MUFC's current millennium (2000/01 & 2010/11) low winning total of only 80 points is under threat.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A non-vintage year for the EPL?
> 
> At the 19 game halfway stage it's currently looking like a very low winners points total is on the cards.
> 
> Maybe even MUFC's current millennium (2000/01 & 2010/11) low winning total of only 80 points is under threat.


Non vintage in quality, but as far as being exciting and unpredictable goes it's right up there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2016)

Hang on, Watford 1 up against Citeh (o.g.), 9th in the league? They appear to have snuck up there without anybody noticing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Non vintage in quality, but as far as being exciting and unpredictable goes it's right up there.



Yes, quality is looking down but entertainment is up.

Not sure this bodes well for our European campaigns - let's see who ends up in there first I guess.

With the decline in co-efficients the fourth CL spot is looking slightly iffy as it is. We need some good teams to go on some good runs to keep hold of it.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Jan 2016)

How are Walthamstow Avenue doing?


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2016)

Chesterfield 7 (Seven!!) Shrewsbury Town 1......Well it looks a great year to be a Shrews fan......NOT!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2016)

We are staying up we are staying up .
Mission accomplished premier league survival done
Now for Europe
Go foxes


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Are you sure? West Ham were relegated with 42 points.


Looks pretty unlikely this season when you look at the teams at the bottom, Villa, Sunderland, Newcastle, Swansea, Chelsea (oh how I would laugh  Go Palace )


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Are you sure? West Ham were relegated with 42 points.


That season's points distribution was skewed because Derby County only got eleven. The other points had to go somewhere.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jan 2016)

User said:


> I reckon Villa could be good for another three points.


Only if they play themselves.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Are you sure? West Ham were relegated with 42 points.


You've got me worried now 
But cant see the the teams down there passing 40 points
As we know the team at bottom at xmas always get relegated don't they .Oh hold on we were bottom last year!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2016)

Much better today - not at our ever-fizzing best but a lot smoother and more composed.

Fabregas looked not a million miles off of his best and Costa was on the money without any OTT shenanigans.

Only downer was losing Hazard so early in the match.

Pardew was very complimentary to Fabregas and Chelsea - is he after the job? Could do a lot worse - I rate him tbh.

He even corrected the muppet from Sky who said it was a tight game - it was only tight for the first 20 mins which Pardew pointed out - after that CFC dominated.

Slowly, slowly...


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2016)

Boo-Hiss 

Some awful defending for the first goal, but quality from Costa, second goal typical brilliant Willian third crappy goalkeeping but begrudgingly Costa deserved it. Delaney over cooked it way too early clumping Costa and meant he spent the game watching everything he did. 

Only complaint the ref was letting far too many Chelsea fouls go where as Palace were getting booked.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jan 2016)

Mourinho will be off to Currys tomorrow to replace his damaged TV.


----------



## claudbutler (3 Jan 2016)

How times have changed i was upset when we slipped to 2nd UP THE CITY


----------



## MarkF (3 Jan 2016)

Everton v Spurs is a very high quality game, loads of young talent to admire.


----------



## Hitchington (3 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hang on, Watford 1 up against Citeh (o.g.), 9th in the league? They appear to have snuck up there without anybody noticing.


Even though we lost in the end and we were holding our own, overall thoroughly enjoying the season so far. Atmosphere at the Vic is unbelievable!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Even though we lost in the end and we were holding our own, overall thoroughly enjoying the season so far. Atmosphere at the Vic is unbelievable!



I think they (Watford) would've won had they shut up shop at around 65-70 mins instead of going for the second goal. Tactical mistake esp' when City switched Mangala to Bony.

Good game to watch though and yes - good atmosphere came through on the box.


----------



## User482 (3 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Are you sure? West Ham were relegated with 42 points.


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2016)

Not good news for The Foxes if this is correct:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35218678


----------



## Hitchington (3 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think they (Watford) would've won had they shut up shop at around 65-70 mins instead of going for the second goal. Tactical mistake esp' when City switched Mangala to Bony.
> 
> Good game to watch though and yes - good atmosphere came through on the box.


Yep, we should have brought Berhrami on instead of Guedioura. We switched off for both City goals.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not good news for The Foxes if this is correct:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35218678



At least it come at at a time he's stopped scoring .


----------



## ozboz (3 Jan 2016)

I like Football , been a Man City follower since 1956 cup final ,
City 3 Birmingham1
That's the one Bert broke his neck , also a young Jack Dyson who scored for City that day after his football he went on to play for Lancashire CC , unknowingly I lived within minutes of him in the late 70's In Oldham , I wish I had known that , I could have took my Uncle Tommy for a pint with him , Tommy was the biggest ever City Fan and went to the game , along with the other 100,000 !! 
As it stands today , let us all watch it unfold !!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> At least it come at at a time he's stopped scoring .



Sadly I think it's quite possible that you have gone as far as you are going to go this season - would've been a fairy tale for you to win it. Foxes look like a good outfit that have done well when all the established Top 4 (apart from Arsenal) have stuttered in the first half of the season. I think their cohesiveness, work ethic and simple, direct play have served them well - the weakness being that the team is built around a couple of standout players and that the style of play has now been worked out.

To struggle to break down a 10 man Bournemouth with 35 min's to go is not a good sign.

Arsenal/City/Spurs & MUFC are realistic top four for me with a very wishful thinking Chelsea as a fourth spot inclusion.

Not sure a Euro run would do you good esp' if you do end up in the EL - Middlesbrough and Fulham have both lost their way since their epic runs.

I guess it depends on how many Thai Bhat the man with the incredibly long name wants to throw at the project.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Jan 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Yep, we should have brought Berhrami on instead of Guedioura. We switched off for both City goals.


As a neutral watching on the box I uttered a quiet curse after both City's goals to which Mrs Rh asked if I don't like City. My reply was that I was really disappointed for Watford who I thought were the better team - probably also to do with enjoying seeing the underdog do well.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2016)

I see the fat Spanish waiter is available again... @martint235 
A shoe in for the Liverspuds job once Kloppy buggers off/is sacked.

Abramovich... stay away from that telephone.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sadly I think it's quite possible that you have gone as far as you are going to go this season - would've been a fairy tale for you to win it. Foxes look like a good outfit that have done well when all the established Top 4 (apart from Arsenal) have stuttered in the first half of the season. I think their cohesiveness, work ethic and simple, direct play have served them well - the weakness being that the team is built around a couple of standout players and that the style of play has now been worked out.
> 
> To struggle to break down a 10 man Bournemouth with 35 min's to go is not a good sign.
> 
> ...


Yes that's a pretty fair assessment I'd have taken anything above 17th place before the season but after the start below top six will be a disappointment .Its been a hell of a ride


----------



## ozboz (4 Jan 2016)

Not over until Dawn French sings !! Give it till Easter , then , maybe , some predictions may be warranted , but now ? 
Done very very well the foxes , they will be there next season , even noisier !!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I see the fat Spanish waiter is available again...


How much has he made out of being shite?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> At least it come at at a time he's stopped scoring .



On the bright side it should mean no one will risk trying to sign him in January


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> How much has he made out of being shite?




Him and Liverspuds deserve each other....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2016)

Zinidene now Real coach. If ever there's any player dissent in the team with him at the helm - a head butt or two will work wonders...


----------



## ozboz (4 Jan 2016)

Zidane an Balotelli would get on well then !!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I see the fat Spanish waiter is available again... @martint235
> A shoe in for the Liverspuds job once Kloppy buggers off/is sacked.
> 
> Abramovich... stay away from that telephone.


Ahhhhh, you know that Chelsea like doing the same thing over and over again but expecting the results to be different: hire and fire Mourinho; hire Hiddinck; you may as well complete the set and bring Benitez back. As I recall he didn't actually do that badly at Chelsea.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> he didn't actually do that badly at Chelsea.



With the team at the time, even Fatty's granny could have won a trophy.


----------



## Inertia (7 Jan 2016)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35257953

Finally platini has withdrawn from the race


----------



## Piemaster (7 Jan 2016)

Inertia said:


> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35257953
> 
> Finally platini has withdrawn from the race


Very big of him and nothing to do with the 8 year ban then.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jan 2016)

Inertia said:


> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35257953
> 
> Finally platini has withdrawn from the race



Would be even better if he withdrew from the human race.


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Would be even better if he withdrew from the human race.


What because he has been corrupt in football, a game where corruption and dodgy behaviour is rife from top to bottom! Really?! I don't believe he's committed genocide, war crimes, serial rapes, which might arguably justify his death (although I'm anti death penalty of course ), nor has he throttled kittens or kicked puppies


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> ...nor has he throttled kittens or kicked puppies



So you say...


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> So you say...


Being French I guess he may have cooked them...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2016)

Patronising BBC build-up for the Exeter v L'pool match. Pricks the lot of them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Patronising BBC build-up for the Exeter v L'pool match. Pricks the lot of them.


We can take it .....


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jan 2016)

Our match has been rained off. That's the 4th in a row. We haven't played at home for 8 long weeks! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/01/notts-county-game-off/


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> You need to move to higher ground.



Winstan isn't happy about it!


----------



## Roadhump (9 Jan 2016)

Not much of a memorable game at Goodison this afternoon where Dagenham & Redbridge offered very little and allowed Everton to ease their way into Round 4 of the F.A. Cup.

Actually, the game will be more memorable for the Goodison cat than for the football:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...tie-held-up-after-cat-wanders-onto-pitch.html

there is even a movie version:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dm9f7Z0yn4


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jan 2016)

Daggers are my second team having lived just up the road in Hornchurch and I knew a couple of their players. It would have been nice to see them put a cup run together but their main concern this year is staying in the Football League.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Jan 2016)

Anybody see "Lawro" the perv refer to Steven Penis on MOTD last night?

Amusing, in a childish kinda way....

https://mobile.twitter.com/joewhitehead__/status/685972095583522816


----------



## Dec66 (10 Jan 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Not much of a memorable game at Goodison this afternoon where Dagenham & Redbridge offered very little and allowed Everton to ease their way into Round 4 of the F.A. Cup.
> 
> Actually, the game will be more memorable for the Goodison cat than for the football:
> 
> ...




Lovely view from the mid-section of the Upper Gwladys Street stand. If the cameraman had been a bit further back, we wouldn't have been able to see past the halfway line.

"'Eez dere best player"... Not wrong


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2016)

Well were still in the cup . but gutted to say the least . Harsh penalty !.
Go foxes


----------



## gaz71 (10 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Anybody see "Lawro" the perv refer to Steven Penis on MOTD last night?
> 
> Amusing, in a childish kinda way....
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/joewhitehead__/status/685972095583522816


i saw that that.i was giggling for ages after he said it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2016)

Tottenham Leicester game was a cracker..penalty was fair imho..i was wanting a foxes win


----------



## Dec66 (10 Jan 2016)

Jonathan Pearce was wetting himself over Tottenham after they opened the scoring.

The shock in his voice when Leicester equalized was palpable.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Tottenham Leicester game was a cracker..penalty was unfair imho..i was wanting a foxes win


You missed a couple of letters out sorted now 
Yeah can see why it was given not sure how the ref saw it ? Did the assistant give it


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> You missed a couple of letters out sorted now
> Yeah can see why it was given not sure how the ref saw it ? Did the assistant give it



I was watching it on a pub big screen..while playing cards and drinking orange and lemonade.I Know.

i though the ref was straight on it looking at replays Or the linesman may have called it..
not sure tbh


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2016)

Swansea v Oxford was a real cracker, though only those of us in Wales were able to view it.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Swansea v Oxford was a real cracker, though only those of us in Wales were able to view it.




Cracking goals from that young Oxford lad..


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Jonathan Pearce was wetting himself over Tottenham after they opened the scoring.
> 
> The shock in his voice when Leicester equalized was palpable.



Jonathan Pearce is a horrendous commentator. His efforts at the Women's World Cup were laughable.

Should have stuck to Robot Wars.


----------



## Dec66 (12 Jan 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Jonathan Pearce is a horrendous commentator. His efforts at the Women's World Cup were laughable.
> 
> Should have stuck to Robot Wars.


Almost as bad as Alan Green.

Who is a nobber of the highest order.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Almost as bad as Alan Green.
> 
> Who is a nobber of the highest order.



In a way I do agree with you, his moaning used to really hack me off.

However, look at what losing him off 606 has done. It used to be an interesting and insightful programme. Now it's a barely controlled circus featuring the comedy stylings of Ian Wright and the inane musings of Kenny Dalglish's daughter. So while some of his opinions annoy me, at least Green knows his stuff and is capable of having a proper debate with a caller. 

Apparently Piers Morgan was hosting it on Sunday night - that's just an insult to football.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Jan 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 115683


Purely down to new training methods
Jurgen Klopp has them all do 3 laps of the hokey-cokey around the pitch every time they lose a match.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Jan 2016)

I've always thought Lawro is a dire commentator, nothing but cringeworthy inane remarks. I reckon he can't think fast enough to do it as when he does the studio punditry stuff and can consider his answer he is much better. He should not be let near a mic while a game is being played.
The post-match interviews with players are much the same, few can string anything meaningful together pumped up straight after a game but can come over completely different in a sit down studio scenario. Try counting the number of "yu-know" in the post match interviews with any player.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jan 2016)

I'd like a facility to turn the commentary off but still get the crowd noise for the atmosphere. I suspect though that commentators are too full of their own self importance to allow that to happen.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd like a facility to turn the commentary off but still get the crowd noise for the atmosphere. I suspect though that commentators are too full of their own self importance to allow that to happen.



I'm sure that was an option at the last World Cup. You could have TV commentary, 5 Live or the crowd.


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2016)

I saw Lawrenson on Sleb Pointless last week and he scored a big fat 100 for thinking that Alaska was an independent country. The rest of the contestants were amused at his stupidity.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2016)

Some game between United and Man U. Had a bit of everything, controversial decisions, cracking goals, some very neat play at times.

Sharing the points seems a fair outcome.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd like a facility to turn the commentary off but still get the crowd noise for the atmosphere. I suspect though that commentators are too full of their own self importance to allow that to happen.



We watched a Dutch stream of Chelsea playing last season and it was broadcast with no commentary but all the crowd noise.

Didn't notice there was no commentary until near the end of the first half!

It was really good to have none too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jan 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Some game between United and Man U. Had a bit of everything, controversial decisions, cracking goals, some very neat play at times.
> 
> Sharing the points seems a fair outcome.



Was a decent watch.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2016)

Not sure why McClaren singled out Colo in his summary. Dummet was by fair their best defender.

Has Ferdinand has a lobotomy? He looks dead behind the eyes.

And bloody hell Van Gaal is a graceless bugger!


----------



## User482 (13 Jan 2016)

West Ham undefeated in eight.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2016)

User482 said:


> West Ham undefeated in eight.


A sign of quality is when you're beating or avoiding defeat to the teams around and below you. It's easy to motivate against the likes of Arsenal and Man City but too often previous West Ham sides have fallen apart against teams they should beat.

This could prove to be the best Hammers side since the mid eighties.


----------



## accountantpete (13 Jan 2016)

Saved by a last minute Joe "Pirlo" Allen goal - not often you can say that - courtesy of a very shaky Arsenal defence .

Best game of the season so far but mainly as a result of two terrible back fours (and one or possibly two duff goalies).


----------



## MarkF (15 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We watched a Dutch stream of Chelsea playing last season and it was broadcast with no commentary but all the crowd noise.
> 
> Didn't notice there was no commentary until near the end of the first half!
> 
> It was really good to have none too.



Crowd noise? Must have been the Bradford game.............


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jan 2016)

The lad and I are off to Villa Park today to watch our beloved Foxes 

C`mon Leicester


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

Feck off it's off!!!! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/01/pompey-off/


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Feck off it's off!!!! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/01/pompey-off/


Unlike. After all that work as well. Rotten for our supporters who must have been on the road already.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

StuAff said:


> Unlike. After all that work as well. Rotten for our supporters who must have been on the road already.



Yes what time would they have set off? About 7am i reckon. Fans travelling to Accrington these days would be wise to study weather form before setting off.
There were some Portsmouth fans staying in my local pub last night. They'd planned on going to see Blackburn v Brighton, half expecting Stanley's game to be called off.
We haven't played at home now for 9 or 10 weeks(i've lost count). I think the Football League's going to step in and ask us to play at either Blackburn or Burnley if another match is called off.

Ah well at least i've saved a tenner as the bloke who i go with and gets me in for free is away this week-end on some poncy ballroom dancing weekender.


----------



## MarkF (16 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Feck off it's off!!!! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/01/pompey-off/



Shame, I hope Bradford v Oldham is on, it'll be the first home game since late November!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

MarkF said:


> Shame, I hope Bradford v Oldham is on, it'll be the first home game since late November!


 

Do you have under soil heating Mark?


----------



## martint235 (16 Jan 2016)

Well Turf Moor is available today as the mighty Clarets won away last night


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

*Tweets*
Follow

30m


Accrington Stanley ✔ @ASFCofficial
For any supporters already here, there's a free buffet in the Crown pub on Whalley Road this lunchtime. All food was ready for the game 




The Gannats will be dive bombing the place!


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes what time would they have set off? About 7am i reckon. Fans travelling to Accrington these days would be wise to study weather form before setting off.
> There were some Portsmouth fans staying in my local pub last night. They'd planned on going to see Blackburn v Brighton, half expecting Stanley's game to be called off.
> We haven't played at home now for 9 or 10 weeks(i've lost count). I think the Football League's going to step in and ask us to play at either Blackburn or Burnley if another match is called off.
> 
> Ah well at least i've saved a tenner as the bloke who i go with and gets me in for free is away this week-end on some poncy ballroom dancing weekender.


Apparently some were nearly at their lunch stop...


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> The lad and I are off to Villa Park today to watch our beloved Foxes
> 
> C`mon Leicester


Oh bad memories of Villa park 82 semi final  only time I've been .
Better result today  hopefully . You have better trip back . Me and my sister just sat in a traffic jam on the m69 taunted by Tottenham fans oh happy days


----------



## MarkF (16 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you have under soil heating Mark?



Nope, just covers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

MarkF said:


> Nope, just covers.




Covers aren't much use. It's like wrapping a piece of meat in cling film sticking it in the freezer and expecting it not to end up frozen.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2016)

1-0 Leicester


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2016)

Just watched the Chelsea Everton game..Really..how does that happen then..
joke


----------



## MarkF (16 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Covers aren't much use. It's like wrapping a piece of meat in cling film sticking it in the freezer and expecting it not to end up frozen.



Wish it had been called off, 94 minutes of tedious nothing.

How was that Villa Gestede goal not handball?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 1-0 Leicester




Oh well... would have liked Leicester to have won. Hopefully Stoke do the business against the Goons.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2016)

Were top of league ! Just !!
C,mom Stoke (sorry @vickster )
Didn't kill the game penalty miss again .That would have killed them but one nil your always in the game
Go foxes


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

MarkF said:


> Wish it had been called off, 94 minutes of tedious nothing.
> 
> How was that Villa Gestede goal not handball?



That's why i wasn't that bothered about our game being called off. I rode past the ground about 4 o clock and it was just teetering above freezing. Sitting there for 2 and a half hours in those temperatures is horrible, no matter how many layers and gloves you have on!

The bloke across the road invited me to go with him to watch Blackburn's game, but paying £25 to sit there freezing my goolies off didn't appeal to me, and according to reports Rovers were crap!.


----------



## Piemaster (16 Jan 2016)

Hull does seem to have been sitting back and settling for a modest win when we've been obviously outclassing other teams this season. Not today.
Sorry Charlton.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Tweets*
> Follow
> 
> 30m
> ...



That's a quality touch, and if I'm honest it's gestures like that which keep me interested in the game.

Good day for Killie and the Toon yesterday, both winning 2-1. 

For Killie that brings us level with Hamilton and Partick, though they have games in hand and our goal difference is woeful so we're still in the relegation playoff spot, but that's two wins in a row so there's hope...

Newcastle's win sees them out the bottom three and thanks to the 'benevolence' of Uncle Mike I'm getting a free coat! A crafty way of getting rid of stock, and I'm happy to benefit, but I think it would have been a better PR excercise to give them to charity.


----------



## Roadhump (17 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Just watched the Chelsea Everton game..Really..how does that happen then..
> joke


The scoring sequence and script was almost exactly the same as at Bournemouth. 2-0 up, then panic sets in (as it always does when this team goes ahead, we look terrified when we go 2-0 up), they get it back to 2-2, we score to make it 3-2 in injury time, celebrate over-enthusiastically (assuming all the hard work has been done?), so the ref adds more time and then we concede a last kick equaliser. Difference this time was that even though we continue to make life difficult for ourselves, we were well and truly robbed; the added added time is debatable, but Terry was so clearly offside, the only explanation I can see is the linesman bottled it.

Having said that, any other team must look forward to playing us despite our often exhilarating football, we are so easy to score against.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jan 2016)

Looks like Palace have to reverted to type, starting to look for where the 6-9 points are going to come from to remain safe...  Rather than the European slots. and Chamakh dive yesterday was a bit embarrassing. Tough one today, wouldn't mind seeing Man U stuffed but that would let Plopp off the hook.


----------



## Roadhump (17 Jan 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Looks like Palace have to reverted to type, starting to look for where the 6-9 points are going to come from to remain safe...  Rather than the European slots. and Chamakh dive yesterday was a bit embarrassing. Tough one today, wouldn't mind seeing Man U stuffed *but that would let Plopp off the hook.*



In what way would it let Klopp off the hook? Not sure which hook he is on, although as an Evertonian I hope he is on the hook.

I think Palace will be fine, you are just having a poor run and looking at those 3 consecutive league defeats, they were against Chelsea who, despite their troublesome season, are still capable of taking anyone to the cleaners on their day, a Villa who suddenly seem to have found some fight, or looking at it another way were always going to get a gropy win against someone, and Man City who have the most talented squad in the league. You won't be in the top 4, and probably not in the Europa League places but you will easily get those 6-9 points you are worried about. Don't know why I am trying to reassure you because it makes no difference to me, but I just can't see Palace struggling in the Prem this season.


----------



## craigwend (17 Jan 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Hull does seem to have been sitting back and settling for a modest win when we've been obviously outclassing other teams this season. Not today.
> Sorry Charlton.


----------



## Piemaster (17 Jan 2016)

Did amuse me that they sacked the interim manager after losing 5-0 to Huddersfield during the week, then this happened. Not exactly 'new manager syndrome'


craigwend said:


>


----------



## craigwend (17 Jan 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Did amuse me that they sacked the interim manager after losing 5-0 to Huddersfield during the week, then this happened. Not exactly 'new manager syndrome'


Didn't they also re-fund their fans tickets at Uddersfiled? - could be an expensive season ...


----------



## Piemaster (17 Jan 2016)

craigwend said:


> Didn't they also re-fund their fans tickets at Uddersfiled? - could be an expensive season ...


Players, not the club apparently. LINK. Wonder if they'll repeat it.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jan 2016)

My coat arrived earlier. As I suspected, it's an absolute disaster of a garment.

Having read reviews it said the arms were short so I went for a large rather than a medium. That didn't really help...






I've no clue what it's made out of but after this brief modelling session I was sweating like Sepp at a corruption hearing. 

The faux Burberry is a nice touch and it says "Himalayan Extreme" on it for no reason. I suspect you'd not last long if you tried this up there.

I showed SophRM and she started laughing, stopping only to point out that I couldn't wear it in public and that I look bloody ridiculous.

One bonus is that I feel incredibly powerful wearing it, mostly because I reckon a brisk stretch or roll of the shoulders would see the arms separate from the body. I could use it as a gilet then!


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Jan 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Chamakh dive yesterday was a bit embarrassing


It was a cracker. Definitely a contender for Dive of the Month.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jan 2016)

We won our first catch up match last night.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35255944
http://www.skysports.com/football/accrington-vs-hartlepool/340852
Accrington Stanley have moved up to sixth in League One, six points off automatic promotion, after beating Hartlepool.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2016)

Forfar Athletic v Linlithgow Rose cup replay postponed due to floodlight failure tonight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Forfar Athletic v Linlithgow Rose cup replay postponed due to floodlight failure tonight.



I can just see it now! Accrington Stanley were winning 6-0 at home in their play-off semi final against Porstmouth when the floodlights failed. They then lost the re-arranged match to miss out on promotion!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2016)

Cracking goal from Son there - livened up a very dull match.

Hate to say it but Spuds are fully deserving their lead. The Foxes seem to have forgotten this is a cup tie; hardly venturing into the opposition half!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cracking goal from Son there - livened up a very dull match.
> 
> Hate to say it but Spuds are fully deserving their lead. The Foxes seem to have forgotten this is a cup tie; hardly venturing into the opposition half!


It's just like the second half against villa were we just let the opposition come at us and can't get out , hard to watch !!! .were so used to using Vardy pace as the get out we look lost without that get out ball


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> It's just like the second half against villa were we just let the opposition come at us and can't get out , hard to watch !!! .were so used to using Vardy pace as the get out we look lost without that get out ball



Was hoping for a good FA Cup tussle to liven up a cold and dull January night.

Maybe they'll get some E numbers down their necks during the break and liven up in the second half.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2016)

Its a clean game ..im qiite enjoying it..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2016)

It's come alive a bit now!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2016)

Bang - another cracking goal!


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2016)

Yes ,its looking like a north london win


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Yes ,its looking like a north london win



Fully deserved. Leicester were poor esp' for a home team.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2016)

OK we will have to concentrate on the league  I think we could have played for a week and not scored. The better team won


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2016)

Vardy being in the repair shop has been noticed..
hopefully the talisman will rejuvenate the side now he's ok


----------



## User482 (23 Jan 2016)

I'm going to Upton Park today.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2016)

User482 said:


> I'm going to Upton Park today.


Good on you.

We've done the double over Liverpool, here's hoping...


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jan 2016)

Sounds like a cracking game at Carrow Rd. Norwich (my 2nd team) equalised then lost in injury time 4-5. 

I suspect they will go down.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Sounds like a cracking game at Carrow Rd. Norwich (my 2nd team) equalised then lost in injury time 4-5.
> 
> I suspect they will go down.



Was a decent enough watch but the excitement of many goals masked some very poor play by both teams.

Highlight was Klopp the Stropp (sic) berating the 4th officlal for 5 mins extra time at the end esp' when Norwich equalised to 4-4 during it.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

There's only one Charlie Austin, one Charlie Austin


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

Cracking win for Leicester again


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There's only one Charlie Austin, one Charlie Austin


4 million looks a bargin worth that to beat man u
Oh yeah
We are top of the league . After Weds poor showing beginning think we are running out of steam the foxes surprise me again we just keep on going
Go Foxes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

Just gets better and better, we won!


----------



## User482 (23 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Good on you.
> 
> We've done the double over Liverpool, here's hoping...


Not quite, but it was an excellent game. A draw was probably fair.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2016)

User482 said:


> Not quite, but it was an excellent game. A draw was probably fair.


Following it on the Guardian MBM I was gutted when City equalised. Still, as you say a fair result and a long way better than where we have been in recent seasons.

Glad you had a decent game to watch too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2016)

User482 said:


> Not quite, but it was an excellent game. A draw was probably fair.



It was a really good watch. I too thought 1 point was fair but WHUFC shaded it for me - very pacey, direct and strong team - proper English football team!

City have one woeful defence too..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2016)

What fantastic skill by Alli with that superb goal!


----------



## User482 (23 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It was a really good watch. I too thought 1 point was fair but WHUFC shaded it for me - very pacey, direct and strong team - proper English football team!
> 
> City have one woeful defence too..


Agreed. Did you see Hart


SpokeyDokey said:


> It was a really good watch. I too thought 1 point was fair but WHUFC shaded it for me - very pacey, direct and strong team - proper English football team!
> 
> City have one woeful defence too..


They're lucky that Aguero is so good. Our second goal was Sunday league defending.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2016)

User482 said:


> Agreed. Did you see Hart
> 
> They're lucky that Aguero is so good. Our second goal was Sunday league defending.



Hart - I thought his outstretched stopper from the free kick to the LH of his goalmouth was superb. What are you referring to? You obviously get to see more at the ground.

City are not playing that well this season with Aguero's absences, the loss of Kompany is a killer for them and Tourre is an enigma - looks like he doesn't want to be on the park for long periods of the game. Terrific squad though and way ahead of the rest of the league in terms of strength in depth.

Wouldn't mind betting they will win the title though although I still think Arsenal is more likely - speaking of which we (CFC) are there today and my expectations are the lowest they've ever been on a visit to their place. Normally one where I'd think a good point was on the cards and on a really good day three points was, although not easy, definitely do-able. Today I'm a long way from that........

Anyway, great season so far for your lads & Bilic is really rather good.


----------



## User482 (24 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hart - I thought his outstretched stopper from the free kick to the LH of his goalmouth was superb. What are you referring to? You obviously get to see more at the ground.
> 
> City are not playing that well this season with Aguero's absences, the loss of Kompany is a killer for them and Tourre is an enigma - looks like he doesn't want to be on the park for long periods of the game. Terrific squad though and way ahead of the rest of the league in terms of strength in depth.
> 
> ...


Sorry, mangled post. Yes I meant his save from Payet's free kick. We couldn't work out how he managed to get to it! We thought Song was our best player, deservedly MOTM, and Byram looked decent on debut.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2016)

User482 said:


> Sorry, mangled post. Yes I meant his save from Payet's free kick. We couldn't work out how he managed to get to it! We thought Song was our best player, deservedly MOTM, and Byram looked decent on debut.



Yes - I thought the lad (Byram) did well against KDB who was kept pretty quiet. Same when Sterling was subbed on,

Big step up for him and he did well. I wonder if he would have gotten a chance yesterday if not for the injury. Either way a good opportunity well taken.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2016)

Much prefer our competitive league to this absurdity:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35341014


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Much prefer our competitive league to this absurdity:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35341014


Whatever people might say about the lack of quality in the English game I wouldn't swap it for any other league in the world. It's the only one where the bottom clubs often hand out a spanking to the big boys and periods of dominance by a handful of clubs are never permanent.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

Now that has made my weekend.. in fact it's made my year so far.

Leicester and the Blue Mancs are loving Chelsea at the moment I can imagine.


----------



## LarryDuff (24 Jan 2016)

Love seeing Arsenal lose.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Now that has made my weekend.. in fact it's made my year so far.
> 
> Leicester and the Blue Mancs are loving Chelsea at the moment I can imagine.


Everyone keeps expecting Leicester to fall away but they haven't, and the clubs chasing them keep tripping over their own feet. Could be on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2016)

Well done Chelsea - Foxes owe us one there.

Dominated first 25 minutes - typical CFC sitting back on a slender lead - nervy!

Clattenburg went blind - a few metres from a stonewall blocking off penalty and not given - how?

I do like to see a grumpy Wenger!


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2016)

FA Cup predictions probably best achieved with the aid of a tombola, judging by how form's been fluctuating for pretty much every team in it! I expect Pompey to go out to Bournemouth, but stranger things keep happening.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

There was a decent documentary on BBC Alba tonight about Hibs Famous Five, worth seeking out on BBC Player-thingy if you fancy an hour learning a bit about them and their impact on football.


----------



## Roadhump (25 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Whatever people might say about the lack of quality in the English game I wouldn't swap it for any other league in the world. It's the only one where the bottom clubs often hand out a spanking to the big boys and periods of dominance by a handful of clubs are never permanent.


Hmmm, sorry to be contrary, I would agree with most of that; exciting, can't take anything for granted result wise as anyone can beat anyone on their day, but looking at the PL top 4 since the turn of the millennium, it is rare for anyone other than the mega rich glamour clubs to break in. I accept Leicester are providing a breath of fresh air this season (and I would love to see them win it) and the new TV deal money might shake things up a bit more in future, but for now we seem light years away from the likes of the 60s and 70s when the likes of Burnley, Ipswich, Derby or Forest could win the league.

http://www.totalsportek.com/list/english-premier-league-winners-since-1992/


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2016)

In recent posts,i have made fun of Manchester United.But i have to say i have always liked them,right from 1963 to be exact.Even though i followed Leeds during Don's years.I liked the United's style of play.At the moment i am not a lover of LVG nor this obsession with keeping the ball,this style of play has crept in these last few years,it is not pretty to look at,and it does not suit our English style of play.But the sad fact is,with so many overseas players and managers it is here to stay.
I find it so boring i don't even stay up for MOTD.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2016)

postman said:


> In recent posts,i have made fun of Manchester United.But i have to say i have always liked them,right from 1963 to be exact.Even though i followed Leeds during Don's years.I liked the United's style of play.At the moment i am not a lover of LVG nor this obsession with keeping the ball,this style of play has crept in these last few years,it is not pretty to look at,and it does not suit our English style of play.But the sad fact is,with so many overseas players and managers it is here to stay.
> I find it so boring i don't even stay up for MOTD.


I am a life long Liverpool fan (since the mid 60s) but always admired the fluent attacking style of Man Utd. What one earth has LVG done to them ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jan 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I am a life long Liverpool fan (since the mid 60s) but always admired the fluent attacking style of Man Utd. What one earth has LVG done to them ?



Good result for you last night then - I thought Stoke were the better team tbh but they didn't deserve the win as the goal was clearly offside.

Mersyside derby for the final?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good result for you last night then - I thought Stoke were the better team tbh but they didn't deserve the win as the goal was clearly offside.
> 
> Mersyside derby for the final?


Fuly agree with you. LFC were better in the 1st leg..........poor in 1st half of 2nd leg..........though better in the 2nd half. 
Goal was, as you say, clearly off-side.
A mersey side derby would be fantastic but the Toffees will have to play better than they did at the week-end.
Not often you will hear the shout of "COME ON EVERTON" in our house but you will tonight


----------



## ozboz (27 Jan 2016)

Bloooo Moooooooon ! 
I'm off to the semi in about 1/2 an hour !!! C'mon Citeh !!!!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2016)

ozboz said:


> Bloooo Moooooooon !
> I'm off to the semi in about 1/2 an hour !!! C'mon Citeh !!!!


Hang about......you are based in Richmond and you are going to the match ????


----------



## ozboz (27 Jan 2016)

In Manny tonight !!! 
To be fair I've been travelling around Britain since Xmas , just happened to be at 'ar Kids !


----------



## ozboz (27 Jan 2016)

Yer yER YESssssss !!!
Bloooo Mooooon !!


----------



## accountantpete (27 Jan 2016)

ozboz said:


> Yer yER YESssssss !!!
> Bloooo Mooooon !!



Were you the Linesman?


----------



## ozboz (27 Jan 2016)

No not me , perhaps it was the same one that missed the offside in the other semi , he must go to spec savers , we can't have these linesmen making mistakes now can we ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2016)

As above really - it cancelled the first dubious decision during the preceding leg.

Everton feel hard done by as they had an offside goal against them when playing us (CFC) last week so you can understand their frustration - although Martinez is in denial re the first leg incident.

We had a stonewall penalty disallowed at the weekend that was a definite penalty to the whole world apart from Wenger and the inarticulate pundit Souness - how the hell he got a job where talking coherently is a key requirement is beyond me.

I'm in favour of video technology and look forward to the results of the 2017 trials - FA and SFA cups if I remember rightly (?).

I've been in favour since Ovrebo denied us four cast iron pen's (he later confessed to his errors) against Barca in the CL Semi in 2009 - one of the most atrocious displays of refereeing I have ever witnessed. At the time I did wonder if money had changed hands esp' after watching Pique look amazed that a pen' was not awarded after he handled the ball. 

Maybe just for key incidents it would work well - many managers now advocating it apart from Pochettino who wants to respect the traditions of the game plus the most awful pundit on the planet Crookes who likes the talking points erroneous decisions raise. Pair of clowns imo - although Pochettino is proving to be a pretty fine manager to be fair.


----------



## ozboz (28 Jan 2016)

When I coached junior football at the pre season intro I always instilled to the players and parents that we would with out doubt win and lose games because if the match officials , that was some 15 odd years ago , simply , live with it , there is not a team that has suffered a loss due to error of judgement , until the FA , FIFA embrace the benifits that tech could dissolve the human errors we can only accept the decisions
made , I agree about Crookes an Souness !!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jan 2016)

I'm against technology. It's the refereeing imperfections that help make the game what it is, all part of the fun.


----------



## ozboz (28 Jan 2016)

The problem we may have is corruption, tech could help prevent that to a degree as far as officials go ,


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm against technology. It's the refereeing imperfections that help make the game what it is, all part of the fun.



Well, we obviously have different views on this.

Put simply: I'd like to see results based purely on the skill and endeavour shown on the pitch by each team rather than a wrong call by a ref/lino - surely that is what the game is about? The referees etc are just necessary adjuncts to the game and should be neutral in terms of their effect on the outcome of any match.

To be honest I don't like to see my team benefit from a wrong decision in the same way that I don't like to see a gain.

In all competitions it is tragic to see all that hard work, skill & commitment disappear down the tube because of one wayward moment and it can make a complete mockery of the game.

I don't for one moment think that tennis/rugby has lost anything by having access to video tech' - if anything, the crowds love it and it may well add a fun element too as well as being 100% fair.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Any sport where games are frequently settled by low margins on small numbers is always going to be vulnerable to being skewed by outlier events.



Agreed - that's why it's so important to minimise such events. Video replay is one such way. We are already seeing the benefits of goal line technology - ironically though, this circumstance is far less frequent than other potential game changers.


----------



## MarkF (28 Jan 2016)

I am against technology too, it is the human failings and the subsequent controversy that makes it so enjoyable for me, nobody talks about really good offside decisions! One think that would make me more happy than a Bradford City goal, is a perfectly good goal scored against us by Leeds, disallowed. 

It's only a game of football, the ball was out of play, but nobody's legs dropped off or owt!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2016)

MarkF said:


> I am against technology too, it is the human failings and the subsequent controversy that makes it so enjoyable for me, nobody talks about really good offside decisions! One think that would make me more happy than a Bradford City goal, is a perfectly good goal scored against us by Leeds, disallowed.
> 
> It's only a game of football, the ball was out of play, but nobody's legs dropped off or owt!



So (bit of a stretch I know) we have Bradford vs Leeds FA Cup final @ Wembley:

Bradford put in two perfectly legal marginally onside goals but they are disallowed.

Then Leeds put in a marginally offside goal that is allowed and walk off with the trophy.

All three could have been rectified with VR.

And you'd be happy with that outcome whilst you enjoyed the controversy?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2016)

MarkF said:


> I am against technology too, it is the human failings and the subsequent controversy that makes it so enjoyable for me, nobody talks about really good offside decisions! One think that would make me more happy than a Bradford City goal, is a perfectly good goal scored against us by Leeds, disallowed.
> 
> It's only a game of football, the ball was out of play, but nobody's legs dropped off or owt!


And I reckon football has a problem with authority. From FIFA down to that bastard in black, it's riddled with it.


----------



## Haitch (29 Jan 2016)

MarkF said:


> One think that would make me more happy than a Bradford City goal, is a perfectly good goal scored against us by Leeds, disallowed.



Excellent!


----------



## Roadhump (29 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As above really - it cancelled the first dubious decision during the preceding leg.
> 
> Everton feel hard done by as they had an offside goal against them when playing us (CFC) last week so you can understand their frustration - although Martinez is in denial re the first leg incident.



We do indeed feel hard done by. Not only was there the goal at Chelsea, but there was also the non-penalty against Stoke and the 2 handballs by Ashley Williams on Sunday, the first in the build up to Swansea's second goal and the second in the penalty area but ignored by the ref. Then again there was the penalty City should have had in the league game a couple of weeks ago, which partly balances things up.

Fair play to City @ozboz they are in the final on merit, I thought we were the better team in the first leg overall but they were the better team, by a greater margin in the second. In relation to their second goal, it stands out more than Lukaku's offside goal because offside decisions are an every day occurrence whereas balls being that far over the line not being called are quite rare. Good luck to City in the final. 

As for Martinez being in denial, these decisions are giving him excuse after excuse behind which to hide from his own shortcomings. I have said it before and people argue he is a good manager who gets his teams playing good football, but I have to disagree, he is inept. His teams are disjointed, recklessly cavalier and can't defend for toffee (note the ironic pun). His overall record in his 6.5 seasons as a PL manager is at best mediocre and more realistically is consistently poor. At Wigan the goals for increased marginally, but the against column rocketed, the same is happening at Everton where we have conceded 110 goals in all competitions since the beginning of last season. He is clueless and tries to hide that fact with buzzword bingo verbal gymnastics in his interviews. Opinion is mounting against him at Everton, if we don't beat Carlisle on Sunday, his time could well be up.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So (bit of a stretch I know) we have Bradford vs Leeds FA Cup final @ Wembley:
> 
> Bradford put in two perfectly legal marginally onside goals but they are disallowed.
> 
> ...



No of course I wouldn't be happy with that outcome, my liking of the lack of technology doesn't extend to possible injustices to Bradford City. 

But, I would prefer football to remain as it is, mistakes and all, it give us more to talk about. We were talking about the Man City goal at work, the only talking point after what was a pretty humdrum game in second rate competition...............


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jan 2016)

MarkF said:


> No of course I wouldn't be happy with that outcome,* my liking of the lack of technology doesn't extend to possible injustices to Bradford City. *
> 
> But, I would prefer football to remain as it is, mistakes and all, it give us more to talk about. We were talking about the Man City goal at work, the only talking point after what was a pretty humdrum game in second rate competition...............



That saves me having to set up my 'watch for MarkF whinging about dubious goals against Bradford' detector! 

Can't wait to play you again one day too - we need revenge after our last outing against you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jan 2016)

So...United go through courtesy of two goals involving offside positions; Rooney who collected the ball in an offside position and then scored and Martial, who received the ball in an offside position before passing to Mata, who then scored.

I'm going to shut up now but this really can't be right when the solution is so readily available.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Jan 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (29 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So...United go through courtesy of two goals involving offside positions; Rooney who collected the ball in an offside position and then scored and Martial, who received the ball in an offside position before passing to Mata, who then scored.
> 
> I'm going to shut up now but this really can't be right when the solution is so readily available.



Partly agree maybe a hand or some toes offside at the time of receiving the ball. Love the goal line tech but for me bringing it in for everything takes the contentious decisions away from the game which is what makes football. How would we survive without 80% of talk sports content, or Redknapp/Carragher and there fancy tv descriptions. Leave it as it is imo.


----------



## ozboz (30 Jan 2016)

Guess where I was yesterday !!

In Rugby Union the Ref can go to video just to make sure a try is scored , I can not see why the same could not be put into use in Football , once the ball has gone in , the game has stopped , there are varying amounts of time taken during the celebration, the goal could be validated during this time , isurely this would be beneficial


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jan 2016)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 117379
> 
> Guess where I was yesterday !!
> 
> In Rugby Union the Ref can go to video just to make sure a try is scored , I can not see why the same could not be put into use in Football , once the ball has gone in , the game has stopped , there are varying amounts of time taken during the celebration, the goal could be validated during this time , isurely this would be beneficial


They already use goal line technology in football. The trouble is that in the round ball game every offside, throw in and tackle would be disputed completely disrupting the game. Even after a dozen slowmo replays from all angles studio pundits often still can't agree on an offside or penalty decision.


----------



## Inertia (30 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> They already use goal line technology in football. The trouble is that in the round ball game every offside, throw in and tackle would be disputed completely disrupting the game. Even after a dozen slowmo replays from all angles studio pundits often still can't agree on an offside or penalty decision.


this strikes me as similar to the argument that you're cant book people for arguing with the ref because no-one would be left on the pitch. Don't use offside technology for every decision, just for when a goal results.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2016)

Inertia said:


> this strikes me as similar to the argument that you're cant book people for arguing with the ref because no-one would be left on the pitch. Don't use offside technology for every decision, just for when a goal results.



I'd be happy if the Ref' was allowed the opportunity to review, via the 4th assistant, any incident whenever they wanted to and then on top of that a small number (maybe 3 as per tennis) for each captain to use during any game.

Can't see how that would hinder the flow any more than what happens now. 

Goal line technology has now been accepted by almost everybody and the same old arguments were raised before its implementation. Same with tennis too. Can't comment on rugby as I don't follow the sport.


----------



## Piemaster (30 Jan 2016)

Anybody ever seen the official dancing about on the goal line during European games actually do anything useful?


----------



## ozboz (31 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> They already use goal line technology in football. The trouble is that in the round ball game every offside, throw in and tackle would be disputed completely disrupting the game. Even after a dozen slowmo replays from all angles studio pundits often still can't agree on an offside or penalty decision.



I am aware of goal line tech , and there is a school of thought that say the line should be extended corner to corner , the laws of the game would always be enforced by the ref , so video tech would only called upon in the instance of a goal and if it should be awarded.
Until then, if it happens, we have to accept it as is , so when a team wins or lose because of officials , just wear it , and of those of us remember the 'Hand of God ' goal that seen us go out of the World Cup would not ever like to see such blatant cheating again , and to my mind there can only be one way to do it


----------



## gavgav (31 Jan 2016)

Awesome from the Mighty Shrews again yesterday. There are many times when I question my sanity of following them for all these years, but it's results and performances like yesterday that make it all worthwhile.

Can we please have Man Utd, Man City or Spurs away in round 5?!!


----------



## gavgav (31 Jan 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Anybody ever seen the official dancing about on the goal line during European games actually do anything useful?


Nope!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> Awesome from the Mighty Shrews again yesterday. There are many times when I question my sanity of following them for all these years, but it's results and performances like yesterday that make it all worthwhile.
> 
> Can we please have Man Utd, Man City or Spurs away in round 5?!!


My favourite game ever was the fitfth round in 1982 . Leicester city v Shrewsbury .maybe not yours lcfc 5 The Shrews 2


----------



## gavgav (31 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> My favourite game ever was the fitfth round in 1982 . Leicester city v Shrewsbury .maybe not yours lcfc 5 The Shrews 2


I was only 5 at the time and so before my time of attending matches, but my dad tells me about it frequently. Didn't you have 3 goalkeepers during the game?!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> I was only 5 at the time and so before my time of attending matches, but my dad tells me about it frequently. Didn't you have 3 goalkeepers during the game?!


Yes .Mark Wallington goalie got injured stay on no sub goalies in those days .Allowing you to score your second . Striker Alan Young went in as Wallington had to go off he couldn't walk . Alan got injured and Steve Lynex went in for a short while. then Alan Young went back in after treatment only one sub .Quite an eventful game .I was there .


----------



## gavgav (31 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> Yes .Mark Wallington goalie got injured stay on no sub goalies in those days .Allowing you to score your second . Striker Alan Young went in as Wallington had to go off he couldn't walk . Alan got injured and Steve Lynex went in for a short while. then Alan Young went back in after treatment only one sub .Quite an eventful game .I was there .


I enjoyed our visit to Leicester last season!! Did you go? 

I seriously hope you go on and win the league this season. Would be the best thing for football in years!!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> I enjoyed our visit to Leicester last season!! Did you go?
> 
> I seriously hope you go on and win the league this season. Would be the best thing for football in years!!


We played you last year ?? It's seems to have been erased from my memory .
Like most football fan I keep waiting for us to hit the wall but we just keep going . The next three games are key Liverpool home ,Man City and Arsenal away .We will now more after these games


----------



## Roadhump (31 Jan 2016)




----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2016)

Some game at Hampden between Ross County and Sellick. Sellick took an early lead only for Efe Ambrose to get himself sent off and conceding a penalty for a County equaliser!

It's a shame that only 20k have bothered their arses to go. Should have played at Pittodrie or Tannadice for a proper atmosphere.


----------



## ozboz (31 Jan 2016)

Roadhump said:


> View attachment 117528


Hahaha 
Looks like they've moved the goal posts as well !!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

The might Shrews get Man utd . You going @gavgav ?


----------



## gavgav (31 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> The might Shrews get Man utd . You going @gavgav ?


Absolutely!! Season ticket holder and therefore guaranteed a seat.

I have literally been shaking with excitement!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Feb 2016)

gavgav said:


> Absolutely!! Season ticket holder and therefore guaranteed a seat.
> 
> I have literally been shaking with excitement!!





Nice to see a football fan who supports his lower league team getting his reward!


----------



## Piemaster (1 Feb 2016)

2014 Final Arsenal 3 - 2 Hull
2015 3rd round Arsenal 2 - 0 Hull
2016 5th round Arsenal ? - ? Hull

It may be negative yet, but can we get knocked out by a different team next year please?


----------



## Inertia (1 Feb 2016)

Looks like city have made the best transfer of the window. Pep to city. Feels a bit bad on pelligrini though. I hope he didn't find out on twitter.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2016)

Inertia said:


> Looks like city have made the best transfer of the window. Pep to city. Feels a bit bad on pelligrini though. I hope he didn't find out on twitter.



Potentially a great coup for City - will be interesting to see how Pep gets to grips with a properly competitive league for once.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Some game at Hampden between Ross County and Sellick. Sellick took an early lead only for Efe Ambrose to get himself sent off and conceding a penalty for a County equaliser!
> 
> It's a shame that only 20k have bothered their arses to go. Should have played at Pittodrie or Tannadice for a proper atmosphere.


A Staggies win means I might have some chance of getting a ticket for the final, rather than Celtic getting 95% of the tickets.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> A Staggies win means I might have some chance of getting a ticket for the final, rather than Celtic getting 95% of the tickets.



Plus a final that doesn't involve either of the twisted sisters is glorious.

I can't think who was commentating but all he could bang on about was Sellick's missed treble. Lennon did the same thing after we spoiled the party in 2012.

Sorry boys, but if youse are too pish to beat wee teams despite having 90% of the resources in fitba the only treble you deserve is a cheapo one in a Suchiehall boozer to drown your sorrows.


----------



## craigwend (1 Feb 2016)

Piemaster said:


> 2014 Final Arsenal 3 - 2 Hull
> 2015 3rd round Arsenal 2 - 0 Hull
> 2016 5th round Arsenal ? - ? Hull
> 
> It may be negative yet, but can we get knocked out by a different team next year please?



http://bcove.me/t58s7jow


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

This is very old but I've only just seen it...


----------



## Piemaster (1 Feb 2016)

craigwend said:


> http://bcove.me/t58s7jow


Blocked for me at moment while I'm at work, I'll try and remember to take a look next week


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2016)

John Terry has said he doesn't want to play for a European team because he doesn't want to play against Chelsea. I'd say it's not much of a risk at the moment, he's obviously not seen the table.


----------



## Piemaster (2 Feb 2016)

craigwend said:


> http://bcove.me/t58s7jow


Is the link to the Geovanni goal? And Wenger squatting on the touchline looking like he was about to take a dump, hands on head was a nice moment of that game too
As I say I can't watch it here, but if it isn't, it should be


----------



## craigwend (2 Feb 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Is the link to the Geovanni goal? And Wenger squatting on the touchline looking like he was about to take a dump, hands on head was a nice moment of that game too
> As I say I can't watch it here, but if it isn't, it should be



This may work better ...
http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/...ll-city-stun-arsenal-at-emirates-stadium.html


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Feb 2016)

I thought it was really funny yesterday Sky doing their Deadline Day special even the presenters were colour coded with the colour scheme of the News feed, reporters around the grounds and naff all happened well Pep got the Citeh job. Really did lol, maybe they can now do away with the bloody stupid window.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2016)

It's not the same without 'Arry Redknapp talking to reporters over the top of the car window.


----------



## ozboz (2 Feb 2016)

One hour to kick off for tonight's Prem games , will be interesting to see the standings by end of play ,


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2016)

It still goes on !!! we are top of the league .( apologies if I'm boring you keep typing this ). Just a little trip to Man City at the weekend !! Oh then Arsenal away !!
Go foxes


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> It still goes on !!! we are top of the league .( apologies if I'm boring you keep typing this ). Just a little trip to Man City at the weekend !! Oh then Arsenal away !!
> Go foxes


Terrific from Leicester, well done. The big danger will come when they start believing the title is on and the nerves creep in. I hope they do it though, it would be the best thing that's ever happened to the EPL.

And a win for West Ham too


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Terrific from Leicester, well done. The big danger will come when they start believing the title is on and the nerves creep in. I hope they do it though, it would be the best thing that's ever happened to the EPL.
> 
> And a win for West Ham too


Yes I think were all waiting for it to derail but we just keep doing the business .Hopefully we can just keep playing with the freedom we show at the moment
It really good to the see the less glamorous team doing so well and not lying down and taking it to the so called bigger clubs .
I think I mentioned very early in the season when we played West Ham about European football . What chance both of us in Europe ?


----------



## ozboz (2 Feb 2016)

Who'd a thought !


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Just a little trip to Man City at the weekend !! Oh then Arsenal away



Bring them on


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2016)

The Liverpool fan at work (does one game a season) was banging on all afternoon, he's going to get it back tomorrow. The Arsenal fan is going to have a bad day too.

Jamie Vardy is still having a party.


----------



## User482 (2 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> It still goes on !!! we are top of the league .( apologies if I'm boring you keep typing this ). Just a little trip to Man City at the weekend !! Oh then Arsenal away !!
> Go foxes


If you win those two, there's no denying that the title is on.


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Feb 2016)

https://streamable.com/jc52


----------



## Dec66 (2 Feb 2016)

Leicester were lucky.

DerLibpewlFubbubbub's players were protesting in solidarity with their supporters over the proposed ticket prices at Anfield.

Would you pay £77 to watch that?


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> https://streamable.com/jc52


He's got a decent first touch.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> https://streamable.com/jc52


Not a bad finish !


----------



## Dec66 (2 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> https://streamable.com/jc52


Nice.

Reminded me a bit of this...


View: https://youtu.be/jsBCEmKle_c


(I'm somewhere in the Anny Road end to the left of the goal as you view it)


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Terrific from Leicester, well done. The big danger will come when they start believing the title is on and the nerves creep in. I hope they do it though, it would be the best thing that's ever happened to the EPL.



Apart from when the "small town team" Blackburn Rovers won it in 1995.


----------



## User482 (2 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Apart from when the "small town team" Blackburn Rovers won it in 1995.


Jack who?


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> Jack who?



"Uncle" Jack Walker of course!

People forget that Derby and Wolves had similar sugar daddies trying to get promoted to the forthcoming Premier League, but their sugar daddies didn't employ Kenny Dalglish and Ray Harford as manager and assistant manager. To be honest, i think Jack Walker's money shook up the so called big boys. They saw a small town club "buy" the premiership and they thought we'll spend even more to buy success. So in a way Blackburn Rovers are responsible for the stupid money being spent these days.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Feb 2016)

That Vardy goal was the goal of _any_ season. I was still drop-jawed at the pass, never mind what followed...but then what followed followed. Un-be-lie-vable.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2016)

Meh. I thought he fluffed his first touch when trying to square to Okazaki.


----------



## User482 (3 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> "Uncle" Jack Walker of course!
> 
> People forget that Derby and Wolves had similar sugar daddies trying to get promoted to the forthcoming Premier League, but their sugar daddies didn't employ Kenny Dalglish and Ray Harford as manager and assistant manager. To be honest, i think Jack Walker's money shook up the so called big boys. They saw a small town club "buy" the premiership and they thought we'll spend even more to buy success. So in a way Blackburn Rovers are responsible for the stupid money being spent these days.



A very rich man appointed a good manager who bought well. My point is that it's not really a "small town club" story.

P.S my first visit to Ewood Park: http://www.11v11.com/matches/blackburn-rovers-v-west-ham-united-25-november-1989-123878/

It was quite a match - West Ham were 4-0 down at one point, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Reminded me a bit of this...
> 
> ...



That was the first thing that went through my mind when I saw it on MOTD.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Feb 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Liverpool fan at work *(does one game a season)* was banging on all afternoon, he's going to get it back tomorrow. The Arsenal fan is going to have a bad day too.
> 
> Jamie Vardie is still having a party.



One more than most of them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> A very rich man appointed a good manager who bought well. My point is that it's not really a "small town club" story.
> 
> P.S my first visit to Ewood Park: http://www.11v11.com/matches/blackburn-rovers-v-west-ham-united-25-november-1989-123878/
> 
> It was quite a match - West Ham were 4-0 down at one point, if I recall correctly.


West Ham and Blackburn have some spectacular history. I was at Upton Park on Boxing day 1963 when we got thumped 2-8 by the Rovers. On the Saturday two days later when the fixtures were reversed it was 3-1 to West Ham. As I recall there were some strange results on the 26th with Fulham being involved in a game where the score was 10-4, I can't remember who against or whether they won or lost.


----------



## Dec66 (3 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham and Blackburn have some spectacular history. I was at Upton Park on Boxing day 1963 when we got thumped 2-8 by the Rovers. On the Saturday two days later when the fixtures were reversed it was 3-1 to West Ham. As I recall there were some strange results on the 26th with Fulham being involved in a game where the score was 10-4, I can't remember who against or whether they won or lost.


It was Fulham, against Ipswich, but it wasn't 10-4, it was 10-1.

You may be thinking of a few years earlier when Spurs beat, ahem, Everton 10-4 at WHL.


----------



## ozboz (3 Feb 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> That Vardy goal was the goal of _any_ season. I was still drop-jawed at the pass, never mind what followed...but then what followed followed. Un-be-lie-vable.


Was a terrific Goal , but up to know my fav one was the Spurs one about a week or so ago , 
As for goal of all seasons . Mmm
This one from Crouch , against us ! , remarkable !! 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_aY5Q7r76gY


----------



## User482 (3 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham and Blackburn have some spectacular history. I was at Upton Park on Boxing day 1963 when we got thumped 2-8 by the Rovers. On the Saturday two days later when the fixtures were reversed it was 3-1 to West Ham. As I recall there were some strange results on the 26th with Fulham being involved in a game where the score was 10-4, I can't remember who against or whether they won or lost.



I was at Ewood Park when we lost 7-1. This came a week after losing 5-0 to Everton. I've seen some dismal displays by West Ham over the years, but that tops the lot. We, along with virtually all of the rest of the away support left with about 15 minutes left, so I managed to miss the last two goals. My dad wrote to Glenn Roeder!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Feb 2016)

Watford vs Chelsea.

Frustration central - Chelsea much better first 20 then balance of half to Watford.

Stalemate for first 25 of second half - Guus makes long overdue tactical change (Hazard on and Matic off) and off we go - Gomez saved the day for Watford, who had all but given up, with some spectacular saves.

I can't think of a clearer message from CFC that the Prem' was lost way back and this is now just a cruise to a safe finish and regroup with a new manager and some decent transfers in the summer. And in the meantime a good crack at the FA & CL will do nicely.

Still frustrating though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Feb 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> That Vardy goal was the goal of _any_ season. I was still drop-jawed at the pass, never mind what followed...but then what followed followed. Un-be-lie-vable.





User482 said:


> A very rich man appointed a good manager who bought well. My point is that it's not really a "small town club" story.
> 
> P.S my first visit to Ewood Park: http://www.11v11.com/matches/blackburn-rovers-v-west-ham-united-25-november-1989-123878/
> 
> It was quite a match - West Ham were 4-0 down at one point, if I recall correctly.





User482 said:


> A very rich man appointed a good manager who bought well. My point is that it's not really a "small town club" story.
> 
> P.S my first visit to Ewood Park: http://www.11v11.com/matches/blackburn-rovers-v-west-ham-united-25-november-1989-123878/
> 
> It was quite a match - West Ham were 4-0 down at one point, if I recall correctly.



I went to that match. Well, i went through the half time gate(£3) as i worked till 3pm on Saturday in those days. Justin Fashanue was playing for West Ham if i'm correct? I also recall seeing a greyhound dog, outside the away end, wearing a West Ham coat. I'm not sure if they let the dog into the ground


----------



## Dec66 (4 Feb 2016)

I see Gary Neville has demonstrated all of his punditry smarts to show just how a team should defend against Barcelona...


----------



## Roadhump (4 Feb 2016)

A much needed win for Everton against the Toon at Goodison Park tonight. Not as comfortable as the 3-0 scoreline suggests although Elliott kept Newcastle in it with 3 or 4 excellent saves. Newcastle didn't compete, it was more that Everton seemed rather nervous (understandable due to a combination of poor form and the crowd's frustration and impatience). Everton were easily the better side, which wasn't difficult as Newcastle were shockingly poor, but it was 1-0 until 87 minutes and then we got 2 penalties, one of them in added time with the last kick of the game. I would be very worried if I was a Newcastle fan, on this showing they will do well to survive.


----------



## Hitchington (4 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Watford vs Chelsea.
> 
> Frustration central - Chelsea much better first 20 then balance of half to Watford.
> 
> ...


Went last night and enjoyed a pretty open game of football (despite Chelsea playing 6 at the back). Thought a draw was a fair result. Agree with Hazard coming on and almost being a game changer. Costa should try to concentrate on football a bit more, his antics must be embarrassing to any Chelsea fan.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> A much needed win for Everton against the Toon at Goodison Park tonight. Not as comfortable as the 3-0 scoreline suggests although Elliott kept Newcastle in it with 3 or 4 excellent saves. Newcastle didn't compete, it was more that Everton seemed rather nervous (understandable due to a combination of poor form and the crowd's frustration and impatience). Everton were easily the better side, which wasn't difficult as Newcastle were shockingly poor, but it was 1-0 until 87 minutes and then we got 2 penalties, one of them in added time with the last kick of the game. I would be very worried if I was a Newcastle fan, on this showing they will do well to survive.



A fair summary.

McClaren's tactics and substitutions were baffling last night.


----------



## MarkF (4 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> As for Martinez being in denial, these decisions are giving him excuse after excuse behind which to hide from his own shortcomings. I have said it before and people argue he is a good manager who gets his teams playing good football, but I have to disagree, he is inept. His teams are disjointed, recklessly cavalier and can't defend for toffee (note the ironic pun). His overall record in his 6.5 seasons as a PL manager is at best mediocre and more realistically is consistently poor. At Wigan the goals for increased marginally, but the against column rocketed, the same is happening at Everton where we have conceded 110 goals in all competitions since the beginning of last season. He is clueless and tries to hide that fact with buzzword bingo verbal gymnastics in his interviews. Opinion is mounting against him at Everton, if we don't beat Carlisle on Sunday, his time could well be up.



Thought I'd wait 2 games before replying.  Now what? Cruised past Carlisle and spanked Newcastle............you put up with dead end football for years and now faced with a progressive style of play that offers the possibility of a "better" Everton (tho' maybe not right this minute) and one that appeals to "better" players, you want to go backwards? Martinez is the clubs chance of breaking into the elite, it beats me!

Last 6 Everton PL finishes are 8, 7, 7 6, 5, 11 and I'll guess you'll finish 7th-9th this season but with team that promises far more for next season, can't you wait?


----------



## Dec66 (4 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> A much needed win for Everton against the Toon at Goodison Park tonight. Not as comfortable as the 3-0 scoreline suggests although Elliott kept Newcastle in it with 3 or 4 excellent saves. Newcastle didn't compete, it was more that Everton seemed rather nervous (understandable due to a combination of poor form and the crowd's frustration and impatience). Everton were easily the better side, which wasn't difficult as Newcastle were shockingly poor, but it was 1-0 until 87 minutes and then we got 2 penalties, one of them in added time with the last kick of the game. I would be very worried if I was a Newcastle fan, on this showing they will do well to survive.


Were you there? If so, answer we this; was Ross Barkley getting any abuse off the crowd?

A Daily Heil hack alleged so on Twitter, but nobody else seems to know anything about it.


----------



## Roadhump (4 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> Thought I'd wait 2 games before replying.  Now what? Cruised past Carlisle and spanked Newcastle............you put up with dead end football for years and now faced with a progressive style of play that offers the possibility of a "better" Everton (tho' maybe not right this minute) and one that appeals to "better" players, you want to go backwards? Martinez is the clubs chance of breaking into the elite, it beats me!
> 
> Last 6 Everton PL finishes are 8, 7, 7 6, 5, 11 and I'll guess you'll finish 7th-9th this season but with team that promises far more for next season, can't you wait?



Sorry if this is a bit lengthy:

There is a raging debate amongst Evertonians about Martinez, some are doggedly loyal and defend him to the hilt using the same vein of argument you do here, and others, including myself, look at his overall record at Everton and in his previous managerial career and are sceptical about his ability to take the club to the next level. In recent weeks, more have been joining the sceptical camp. I really don't want the disruption that changing managers would bring and I don't know who would be a replacement so I hope he proves me wrong and helps us break into the elite, I just don't think he will because the team keeps shooting itself in the foot the same way again and again, even after we get a couple of good results, the same thing happens.

Of the teams we have beaten in the league this season, only Southampton currently hold a higher position and 4 of our 7 league wins have been against the current bottom 3. I guess you refer to Moyes when you talk of years of dead end football, but whilst there were times when the football was dire under Moues (and it was abysmal for most of the 10 or so years before him) we made consistent progress under him in terms of league position and player quality, and some of the football was actually very good. But Moyes was often too cautious, especially in big games when he would "bottle the big moment".

Martinez does seem to aspire to a very entertaining style and in his first season it was often good to watch, but at other times it was quite tedious with aimless sideways passing and no penetration. Last season it was generally like watching paint dry, it really was sleep inducing except for about 3 or 4 games. This season, I accept we look exhilarating at times, but we also make it just as exhilarating for the opposition with our comedy defending. Our all out attack is a bit like having your heating on full blast but leaving all your doors and windows wide open, whatever we achieve is so often avoidably lost by sheer carelessness.

Last night the team was much better organised (but the nerves were obvious). But to achieve that we dropped some of our "flair" players such as Deulfeu and opted for Lennon who puts in far more work and links between midfield, defence and attack much better, and also dropped Stones (injured?) so no Cruyff turns to give us heart stopping moments, and also replaced Howard with Robles which many people have been calling for for weeks. The Youtube clip shows Paul Merton having a rant about Stones and Martinez, say what you want about Merson, but he's close to the mark here IMHO.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9SCOFPafrc


----------



## Roadhump (4 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Were you there? If so, answer we this; was Ross Barkley getting any abuse off the crowd?
> 
> A Daily Heil hack alleged so on Twitter, but nobody else seems to know anything about it.



I was in the Upper Bullens. I have seen a few things today and there is some talk on the forums about this, but I didn't hear it. I thought Barkley was fantastic last night, MOTM. There were one or two times Barkley tried a clever flick that didn't come off which might have caused a few groans or a comment similar to "Oh Ross, come on lad" but no slagging off. Lukaku got a bit of stick when Barkley put a great ball in and Rom stayed rooted to the spot, but I don't think people realised he was in a lot of pain at that time. There have been some unacceptable moments of the crowd getting to players recent;y (but nothing that doesn't happen anywhere else) and the nerves were clearly evident last night, but your Daily Heil hack seems to be over-egging things massively just for drama's sake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Feb 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Went last night and enjoyed a pretty open game of football (despite Chelsea playing 6 at the back). Thought a draw was a fair result. Agree with Hazard coming on and almost being a game changer. Costa should try to concentrate on football a bit more, his antics must be embarrassing to any Chelsea fan.



Agreed - a draw was a fair result.

6 at the back? I'd call 6 at the back a flat 6 which we have never played. I would agreed that 2 DM's were not needed esp' in the second half when Watford looked like they had run out of steam. I think Guus showed too much respect to Watford, who would be a very lacklustre side without its two obvious stars, and the game was there for the taking.

I think that some pundits (although McMahon thought the two yellows were about right) were a tad unfair re Costa. He reacted mildly to the shove in the back. The pantomime over-acting villain of the night award must surely go to Perades...

...a similarly mild push to the floor and when he goes down he suddenly clutches his face and does three complete rolls on the floor. Have you seen the footage? It's hilarious. Blatantly trying to get a player sent off. That gets glossed over of course as it is not newsworthy.


----------



## Dec66 (4 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> I was in the Upper Bullens. I have seen a few things today and there is some talk on the forums about this, but I didn't hear it. I thought Barkley was fantastic last night, MOTM. There were one or two times Barkley tried a clever flick that didn't come off which might have caused a few groans or a comment similar to "Oh Ross, come on lad" but no slagging off. Lukaku got a bit of stick when Barkley put a great ball in and Rom stayed rooted to the spot, but I don't think people realised he was in a lot of pain at that time. There have been some unacceptable moments of the crowd getting to players recent;y (but nothing that doesn't happen anywhere else) and the nerves were clearly evident last night, but your Daily Heil hack seems to be over-egging things massively just for drama's sake.


Ta, pretty much bears out what I'd heard too. Goes without saying, of course, that the Heil hack concerned has something of a penchant for Man City....


----------



## MarkF (4 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Of the teams we have beaten in the league this season, only Southampton currently hold a higher position and 4 of our 7 league wins have been against the current bottom 3. I guess you refer to Moyes when you talk of years of dead end football, but whilst there were times when the football was dire under Moues (and it was abysmal for most of the 10 or so years before him) we made consistent progress under him in terms of league position and player quality, and some of the football was actually very good. But Moyes was often too cautious, especially in big games when he would "bottle the big moment".
> 
> Martinez does seem to aspire to a very entertaining style and in his first season it was often good to watch, but at other times it was quite tedious with aimless sideways passing and no penetration. Last season it was generally like watching paint dry, it really was sleep inducing except for about 3 or 4 games. This season, I accept we look exhilarating at times, but we also make it just as exhilarating for the opposition with our comedy defending. Our all out attack is a bit like having your heating on full blast but leaving all your doors and windows wide open, whatever we achieve is so often avoidably lost by sheer carelessness.



Moyes finished higher than Martinez's 5th, once in all his time in charge, he also took Everton to 17th too. Keeping possession aka _"aimless sideways passing and no penetration" _is about waiting, drawing opponents into a shape where you can then strike_._ Everton fans will have to change, just like your players have done, Martinez isn't going to.

I can't be the only one who picks Everton games to watch, I'd rather have done the gardening than do that under Moyes.


----------



## Hitchington (5 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Agreed - a draw was a fair result.
> 
> 6 at the back? I'd call 6 at the back a flat 6 which we have never played. I would agreed that 2 DM's were not needed esp' in the second half when Watford looked like they had run out of steam. I think Guus showed too much respect to Watford, who would be a very lacklustre side without its two obvious stars, and the game was there for the taking.
> 
> ...


Thing is Costa was pushing and trying to wind our defenders all over the pitch. He bundled Prodl over off the ball a few times. Don't get me wrong Costa is an immensely talented player, but he is an arse too. Parades let him get to him which was wrong and he didn't have to stoop to Costa's level. I don't want to see Costa sent off, but he needs to stop being an arse.


----------



## Roadhump (5 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> Moyes finished higher than Martinez's 5th, once in all his time in charge, he also took Everton to 17th too. Keeping possession aka _"aimless sideways passing and no penetration" _is about waiting, drawing opponents into a shape where you can then strike_._ Everton fans will have to change, just like your players have done, Martinez isn't going to.
> 
> I can't be the only one who picks Everton games to watch, I'd rather have done the gardening than do that under Moyes.




Einstein’s definition of insanity: _*Keep on doing the same things time and time again and expect different results*_. If Martinez continues with his naive tactics, we will continue to have the odd great win, but also the same catalogue of debacles when we dominate games only to shoot ourselves in the foot. As a neutral that is great to watch but as a fan who wants to see results as well as entertainment it is soul destroying - _almost enough to drive you insane!!_

In fairness, perhaps he will change, some slight signs of that recently after he has come under pressure, but only time will tell and each time we seem to have turned the corner, we end up reverting to type - you made a similar call re my Martinez scepticism after the Chelsea game in September as the one after we beat Carlisle and Newcastle, hopefully you will be right this time.

You can spin stats and league finishes many ways, but it’s consistency that matters:

Moyes: 12 PL seasons, 2 bottom half finishes, 1 CL qualification, 5 top 6 finishes, 10 top half finishes (agreed 1 very poor 17th finish and 1 poor 11th finish) = 83% top half

Martinez: 6 PL seasons, 1 relegation, 5 bottom half finishes, 1 top half finish (top 5) = 83% bottom half

I understand the view that people like me should be more patient and I hope to be proved wrong about Martinez, I would love to see that attacking football every week, combined with competent defending to enable the team to fulfil its potential, but what I have seen at Everton and his previous record do not bode well.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Thing is Costa was pushing and trying to wind our defenders all over the pitch. He bundled Prodl over off the ball a few times. Don't get me wrong Costa is an immensely talented player, but he is an arse too. Parades let him get to him which was wrong and he didn't have to stoop to Costa's level. I don't want to see Costa sent off, but he needs to stop being an arse.



Costa is an absolute dick of a player, and I mean that in a good way. He's exactly the kind of guy you'd want to have on your side, but not play against. Physical and thuggish but capable of great skill, unlike Lee Cattermole for example.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Feb 2016)

Hitchington said:


> *Thing is Costa was pushing and trying to wind our defenders all over the pitch.* He bundled Prodl over off the ball a few times. Don't get me wrong Costa is an immensely talented player, but he is an arse too. Parades let him get to him which was wrong and he didn't have to stoop to Costa's level. I don't want to see Costa sent off, but he needs to stop being an arse.



But that is very much the English game - in the nearly 50 years I have been following CFC and football in general it was ever thus. Classic Number 9 (too few left these days) and central defenders. Each trying to wind their oppo's up.

Take the infamous Costa/Skrtel incident a couple of seasons back where there was a goal line tussle - what a big deal the media made of that but at the end of the match both Costa & Skrtel had a big grin for each other, shook hands and had a man hug!

I'm really not looking for an argument here but your Prodl argument is selective. Prodl was also being a complete dick with his shirt tugging and holding onto Costa for corners etc throughout the game. In fact some of your team's antics at corners were laughable. Not saying CFC are whiter than white on this but Watford were very Stoke-like (under Pulis) and WBA-like (under Pulis) in this respect.

In fact if you look at some of the media stills back of the Perades incident they too are selective - they show Costa pushing Perades down, Perades on the floor etc but nothing of the three full rolls and him holding his face. At least your captain Deeney has basically said that Perades was a total jerk and that his antics are not wanted in the game and that he will be having a quite word with him. Good man!

The incident was so low key that even at the second half kick off the Ref' and Costa were having a bit of a laugh with each other pointing at their eyes in recognition that the ref' had his eyes on Costa - friendly, jokey banter.

The real problem is that the media love a villain and Costa plays nicely into that role - for all the negative comments that he gets I'd wager a whole heap of clubs would bite their arm off to have him as there CF.

Tbh it gets a little wearing with the media obsession with everything negative about Chelsea - nothing gets forgotten eg the two Terry incidents (infidelity & racism). It's always getting brought up.

And yet married captain fantastic Rooney has a blow job from a whore and that's in the history bin as far as the media are concerned. He's an all-England hero now. Ditto Giggs who was bedding his S-I-L for 8 years or Rio who missed drugs tests etc etc. As I say, the media are very selective. Giggs is apparently a latter day role model and Rio is an all time great and much wanted as a pundit. No mention of their indiscretions - ever.

Even the other day in the Mirror they were saying that we are hated as we simply bought our way to success in 2004. They seemed to support this view.

Well, excuse me. How exactly were Liverpool so dominant 3 decades back. How were MUFC & Arsenal so successful prior to 2004. I can pull stat's on this but they are readily available on the web. Never gets a mention by the media.

Ditto the current richest team in the country. 40 years in the wilderness and oil money comes to the rescue. Even with blatant violations of FFP and ensuing fines the press have forgotten this and currently fete the team. No mention at all of them buying their success.

The media are currently idolising Leicester (and well done to Leicester too) but take a look at the money the Thai's are throwing at the club. Record transfer spending. Record wage bill. But are they getting any stick for this? No. They are saviours of the League by all accounts, rescuing it from big four dominance.

Don't get me wrong - I think it's a fantastic season but big spending is part of the game and has been for many years. I just dislike the anti-Chelsea bias.

Sorry for going on a bit.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But that is very much the English game - in the nearly 50 years I have been following CFC and football in general it was ever thus. Classic Number 9 (too few left these days) and central defenders. Each trying to wind their oppo's up.
> 
> Take the infamous Costa/Skrtel incident a couple of seasons back where there was a goal line tussle - what a big deal the media made of that but at the end of the match both Costa & Skrtel had a big grin for each other, shook hands and had a man hug!
> 
> ...



From a neutral position, I agree entirely.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> From a neutral position, I agree entirely.


So do I.

And to call Terry a racist on the basis of one remark during a heated spat with Anton Ferdinand who was giving him serious grief over his (Terrys) alleged affair is just stupid. We are all capable of saying things we know will get under someone's skin if they wind us up enough, it doesn't define our personality.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Feb 2016)

I love a bit of wild optimism from football fans. 

A letter in today's Eastern Daily Press suggesting we (Norwich) could get 12 points from 3 fixtures is a great example 

Never say never and all that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Feb 2016)

If the Foxes win today I will start veering towards thinking they can do it.

Good luck to them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Feb 2016)

OMG! Great early goal!

Etihad - lots of empty seats.


----------



## gaz71 (6 Feb 2016)

Im off to watch my local team Hampton and Richmond today.I dont think all this wind is going to make for a very good game though.


----------



## Hitchington (6 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But that is very much the English game - in the nearly 50 years I have been following CFC and football in general it was ever thus. Classic Number 9 (too few left these days) and central defenders. Each trying to wind their oppo's up.
> 
> Take the infamous Costa/Skrtel incident a couple of seasons back where there was a goal line tussle - what a big deal the media made of that but at the end of the match both Costa & Skrtel had a big grin for each other, shook hands and had a man hug!
> 
> ...


I know what gamesmanship involves, and I know players give as much as they take, but at the end of the day Costa is an arse, just my opinion :-)


----------



## Hitchington (6 Feb 2016)

Cracking game so far. Leicester playing without fear


----------



## Roadhump (6 Feb 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I love a bit of wild optimism from football fans.
> 
> A letter in today's Eastern Daily Press suggesting we (Norwich) could get 12 points from 3 fixtures is a great example
> 
> ...


Hope Steven Naismith does well for you. Gutted when he left Everton. A decent player who gives 110% every game, gets to the opposition and weighs in with a few goals. Also a hell of a guy who does a lot for the homeless and unemployed. He will get a great reception when he returns to Goodison for the last agme of the season.


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2016)

2 - nil to Leicester. 
They have to be favourites now.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Hope Steven Naismith does well for you. Gutted when he left Everton. A decent player who gives 110% every game, gets to the opposition and weighs in with a few goals. Also a hell of a guy who does a lot for the homeless and unemployed. He will get a great reception when he returns to Goodison for the last agme of the season.



Cheers! He's certainly looking a class act so far for us. I just hope the rest of them can start doing a bit better too. Today's game at Villa is massive for us.


----------



## User6179 (6 Feb 2016)

Rangers 0 Killie 0
Killie better score quick as we are due our mandatory penalty shortly


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2016)

3 nil now.
What is going on.


----------



## Hitchington (6 Feb 2016)

Leicester must have made a deal with the devil


----------



## User6179 (6 Feb 2016)

Beebo said:


> 3 nil now.
> What is going on.



Amazing !


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> OMG! Great early goal!
> 
> Etihad - lots of empty seats.


Blimey!!!

Six points clear after that, what a win for Leicester.


----------



## simon the viking (6 Feb 2016)

1 - 3 to Leicester pinch me I must dreaming... just used half my months data allowance watching it at work on my phone....


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Leicester must have made a deal with the devil


Actually it's all down to the Thai monks who bless the ground and the players.


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Feb 2016)

simon the viking said:


> 1 - 3 to Leicester pinch me I must dreaming... just used half my months data allowance watching it at work on my phone....



I`m in shock, I really am.... I`m beginning to believe we can win it.

Bring on the Arsenal next week


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2016)

I've just watched the Man City Leicester game. I have to say Leicester made Man City look like a lower Prem side! Can they win the title? On that form yes but there's time yet for them to have a blip and maybe end up 2nd 3rd or 4th but i think a top 4 place is there's now.
IF they win it i'll concede that their win will be greater than Blackburn's title 21 years ago because the Rovers side cost as much if not more than their rivals whereas Leicester's cost far less than THEIR title rivals!


----------



## simon the viking (6 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m in shock, I really am.... I`m beginning to believe we can win it.
> 
> Bring on the Arsenal next week



When you look at the odds.... Leicester always seem to be the under dogs against the big 4 clubs (one of which is in bottom half....) when do the press and media stop classing them as being on a lucky streak.....


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Feb 2016)

Cracking article here on the similarity between this seasons Leicester City and Atletico Madrid`s 2014 La Liga winning side.

http://twentyminutereads.com/2016/02/04/secrets-of-the-italian-4-4-2/


----------



## simon the viking (6 Feb 2016)

And Burton Albion are winning 1 nil against Bradford come on Cloughie keep it up......


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> IF they win it i'll concede that their win will be greater than Blackburn's title 21 years ago because the Rovers side cost as much if not more than their rivals whereas Leicester's cost far less than THEIR title rivals!



The forty million or so that Walker pumped into Blackburn in those (Not so) far off days was a jaw dropping amount which massively outstripped what other clubs had back then.


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2016)

Hitchington said:


> I know what gamesmanship involves, and I know players give as much as they take, but at the end of the day Costa is an arse, just my opinion :-)



An arse you'd prefer played for your own team of course.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2016)

I watched the game. Im in shock even I can't believe how good we were 
We are top of the league . The defence were brilliant 
The fairytale is still on 
Go foxes


----------



## MarkF (6 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Einstein’s definition of insanity: _*Keep on doing the same things time and time again and expect different results*_. If Martinez continues with his naive tactics, we will continue to have the odd great win, but also the same catalogue of debacles when we dominate games only to shoot ourselves in the foot. As a neutral that is great to watch but as a fan who wants to see results as well as entertainment it is soul destroying - _almost enough to drive you insane!!_
> 
> In fairness, perhaps he will change, some slight signs of that recently after he has come under pressure, but only time will tell and each time we seem to have turned the corner, we end up reverting to type - you made a similar call re my Martinez scepticism after the Chelsea game in September as the one after we beat Carlisle and Newcastle, hopefully you will be right this time.
> 
> ...



0-3 away at Stoke at HT..................

Tonight you'll be 7th (maybe 8th!), the position Moyes had you in, averaged over all his reign, but with the possibility of progression, you never had that with Moyes. Players Martinez has brought wouldn't have come to Everton and Barkley would still be coming on for the last 10 mins when the game was already won or lost................


----------



## MarkF (6 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> I watched the game. Im in shock even I can't believe how good we were
> We are top of the league . The defence were brilliant
> The fairytale is still on
> Go foxes




Credit to Ranieri, they were 100% positive and after the first goal they ramped it up chasing a second, amazing!


----------



## Glow worm (6 Feb 2016)

Dreadful day for Norwich - making Villa look like worldbeaters while Newcastle, the Swans and Sunderland all pick up points.
At least there's more games in a season to look forward to in the Championship!


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Feb 2016)

So Leicester fans any kudos at all to Nigel "madeyes" Pearson? Strikes me it is essentially the side he put together and the run started under his reign?


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> So Leicester fans any kudos at all to Nigel "madeyes" Pearson? Strikes me it is essentially the side he put together and the run started under his reign?


Yes Nigel is massively respected still in Leicester . He built most of the squad and it was his million pound gamble on Vardy that now is paying massive dividends and the ball starting rolling under him . The cleverest think Ranari did was not to tinker too much at the start . I for one thought he would try to change are up and at them style but if anything hes going for it more


----------



## Dec66 (6 Feb 2016)

Good day to be an Evertonian today.

3-0 away; I don't have anything against Stoke, or their fans, but Christ their manager is one graceless whining plum. And he used to play for us.

The icing on the cake; Liverpool chucking away a two goal lead after 10,000 Kopites left, allowing us to leapfrog them in the table.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The forty million or so that Walker pumped into Blackburn in those (Not so) far off days was a jaw dropping amount which massively outstripped what other clubs had back then.




Forty million?! Are you including the ground redevelopment in that?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Feb 2016)

Mr M is "singing" 
"We're top of the league".
Tragic, he's only had one glass of red and a wee bit out of tune.
"Come on you reds" (not the red vino either)


----------



## Mrs M (6 Feb 2016)

My team, East Kilbride Thistle  are playing Celtic tomorrow .


----------



## Roadhump (6 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> 0-3 away at Stoke at HT..................
> 
> Tonight you'll be 7th (maybe 8th!), the position Moyes had you in, averaged over all his reign, but with the possibility of progression, you never had that with Moyes. Players Martinez has brought wouldn't have come to Everton and Barkley would still be coming on for the last 10 mins when the game was already won or lost................



Blimey, you were quick to pounce there, did you decide to get in quick at half time in case we pressed the usual late game self destruct button...lol....

Tremendous all round team performance today, it could easily have been 7 or 8, it really could, we were all over them, and when they did attack our defence was superbly organised - well done to Roberto, he got it right today!!! I will be celebrating with a few beers very shortly. Hopefully Roberto has spotted things and is putting them right. One swallow doesn’t make a summer though, we have been here before only to go backwards.

I wish I shared your optimism and faith in him, I want him to succeed, I want to see that superb football every week achieving good results like today, not just occasionally amongst spells of the best squad we have had for years underachieving as a result of sheer naivety and sloppiness. I would love him to genuinely resurrect “the School of Science”, and I would love to have to eat my words, but I don’t think I will have to because I think the naivety and sloppiness will always be there with Roberto, it always has been. I really do hope he proves his doubters, including me, wrong….but if exceeding Moyes’s achievements is the yardstick, that can only come if we break into that elite group to consistently qualify for the Champions League.

P.S. Which players do you think wouldn't have come to play for Moyes? I agree he was too cautious with youngsters though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> My team, East Kilbride Thistle  are playing Celtic tomorrow .


It's what the cup's all about. 

Good luck to EK. Having watched Celtic on TV recently I reckon you've got a chance.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Good day to be an Evertonian today.
> 
> 3-0 away; I don't have anything against Stoke, or their fans, but Christ their manager is one graceless whining plum. And he used to play for us.
> 
> The icing on the cake; Liverpool chucking away a two goal lead after 10,000 Kopites left, allowing us to leapfrog them in the table.


Yes, like many others have said, it seems that Joel in goal instils more confidence in defence, and an all round great performance.

As for the Kopites, it helped make a great day a little better still, but much as I enjoy a giggle at their expense, as a football supporter I have some sympathy for the general principle of highlighting the rampant greed of clubs and the footballing powers that be.


----------



## claudbutler (6 Feb 2016)

Is it just me or has the premiership got a lot more interesting UP THE CITY


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2016)

Just watched the Foxes on MOTD ,outstanding..


----------



## Dec66 (7 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Yes, like many others have said, it seems that Joel in goal instils more confidence in defence, and an all round great performance.
> 
> As for the Kopites, it helped make a great day a little better still, but much as I enjoy a giggle at their expense, as a football supporter I have some sympathy for the general principle of highlighting the rampant greed of clubs and the footballing powers that be.


You see, I agree with their not being had off by their owners; the TV deal coming in means that the money handed over by the supporters to Premier league clubs is neither here nor there.

But then they dress it up with stuff like this, in The Guardian:
_
Today felt like a flag had been planted, and maybe things will never be the same again. I expected sadness but there was mainly stoic pride. The Kop, defiantly mute for an hour, roused itself with trademark angry majesty on 75 minutes and cheered the faithful home. Never so literally.
_
Come on, chaps, you walked out of a football match a few minutes early, you didn't witness the Second Coming (or your team chucking away a two goal lead).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> You see, I agree with their not being had off by their owners; the TV deal coming in means that the money handed over by the supporters to Premier league clubs is neither here nor there.
> 
> But then they dress it up with stuff like this, in The Guardian:
> _
> ...



Standard media speak for all things Kop - a club that is enshrouded by memories of yesteryear and mawkish sentimentality. If someone's Staffy dies it's time to break out the black arm bands.

Quite why the media pander to it is beyond me - even a couple of weeks ago the media were pitching LFC vs MUFC as the 'biggest club game on the planet'. What a load of rollocks. The nodding dogs in the Northern biased punditry teams were salivating at the prospect and fervently agreeing. Risible.

Saying that - I do get where the fans were coming from yesterday. Ticket prices are absurd for 90 minutes of entertainment. Ditto for the prices charged for food/drink/programmes at the grounds.

The big negative I have about the game is the astronomical amount of money that ends up in the clubs, managers and players pockets and the continual screwing every last drop out of the fans - oops, sorry I forgot they are now customers according to LFC's owners. Whether by the clubs themselves or Sky/BT it is a constant round of how much more can we take out of the game.

So, not my favourite club, but good for them (notwithstanding the Guardians overly sentimental prose).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35514454

So, canny Leicester expecting offers for Vardy in the summer.


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35514454
> 
> So, canny Leicester expecting offers for Vardy in the summer.



No Vardy = no party


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> No Vardy = no party



Have LCFC agreed a new contract with Mahrez (imo a bigger talent than Vardey)?

Would've thought they would have him nailed down with some bloated terms with which to cash in.


----------



## simon.r (7 Feb 2016)

About this time last year I was on a train going to Spurs away and got chatting to a 70 year old LCFC fan who said he was going to as many away games as possible this (last) season as the next time we were in the Premiership he'd probably be dead! 

This time next week I'll be at The Emirates (I hate it when football grounds are named after a sponsor, symptomatic of all that is wrong with the modern game - I digress) and if we can take a point there I think I'll finally believe that this could be our season. 

I am, literally, in a state of mild shock.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> About this time last year I was on a train going to Spurs away and got chatting to a 70 year old LCFC fan who said he was going to as many away games as possible this (last) season as the next time we were in the Premiership he'd probably be dead!
> 
> This time next week I'll be at The Emirates (I hate it when football grounds are named after a sponsor, symptomatic of all that is wrong with the modern game - I digress) and if we can take a point there I think I'll finally believe that this could be our season.
> 
> I am, literally, in a state of mild shock.



The general consensus on the Chelsea boards is that if our last match of the season is with you and a result in your favour pips you to the post over Arsenal - then we would rather lose.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Feb 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Looks like Palace have to reverted to type, starting to look for where the 6-9 points are going to come from to remain safe...



Almost a month on and now 9 points off the first relegation spot..


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have LCFC agreed a new contract with Mahrez (imo a bigger talent than Vardey)?
> 
> Would've thought they would have him nailed down with some bloated terms with which to cash in.



He`ll be gone in the Summer. The big boys will come knocking and take him away from us 

£30+ million?.... We cant turn that down i`m afraid.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> He`ll be gone in the Summer. The big boys will come knocking and take him away from us
> 
> £30+ million?.... We cant turn that down i`m afraid.


Come the summer, it may well be YOU who are the big boys.


----------



## Roadhump (7 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> He`ll be gone in the Summer. The big boys will come knocking and take him away from us
> 
> £30+ million?.... We cant turn that down i`m afraid.


If you win the league, which I hope you do, or get into the CL, he may well decide to stick around, and the money you get from TV and CL qualification should make it possible for you to resist offers, but there is always the attraction of bright lights and high profile I suppose.


----------



## Roadhump (7 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> You see, I agree with their not being had off by their owners; the TV deal coming in means that the money handed over by the supporters to Premier league clubs is neither here nor there.
> 
> But then they dress it up with stuff like this, in The Guardian:
> _
> ...



Yes, typical of their deluded cult like thinking and sense of entitlement, often perpetuated by the media. Even some of my rednose mates are embarrassed by that type of thing.


----------



## Dec66 (7 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Saying that - I do get where the fans were coming from yesterday. Ticket prices are absurd for 90 minutes of entertainment. Ditto for the prices charged for food/drink/programmes at the grounds.



And that, my dears, is all that the modern-day football supporter of a Premier League club is; window dressing and sounds effects, to sell the "product" on television to "emerging markets".

Turn up, buy some rubbish in the club shop, eat an overpriced sausage roll, drink overpriced warm pish, sing your songs, then feck off out of it as soon a possible after the final whistle.

It's one reason I stopped going, the other being that I stopped caring. The last game I went to was a couple of seasons ago when we played QPR at Loftus Road on a dark and wet winter Sunday afternoon, a 0-0 draw of such stultifying dullness that I spent most of the second half importuning Julio Cesar from behind his goal.

So, yes, I'm all for a spot of protest action. Not so keen on having faux poignancy attached, though.


----------



## Dec66 (7 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> If you win the league, which I hope you do, or get into the CL, he may well decide to stick around, and the money you get from TV and CL qualification should make it possible for you to resist offers, but there is always the attraction of bright lights and high profile I suppose.


If I were the Leicester City board and Manchester City, for example, came knocking with £30m, I'd remind them what they paid for Raheem Sterling and invite them to put £30m on top of that.

Then I'd probably still tell them to do one.


----------



## Roadhump (7 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> And that, my dears, is all that the modern-day football supporter of a Premier League club is; window dressing and sounds effects, to sell the "product" on television to "emerging markets".
> 
> Turn up, buy some rubbish in the club shop, eat an overpriced sausage roll, drink overpriced warm pish, sing your songs, then feck off out of it as soon a possible after the final whistle.
> 
> ...



That is a fair summary of the world of modern football. My ST cost just under £600 this season, a snip compared to many other clubs, but still a fair chunk of a holiday for me and my Mrs who tolerates it because I have always done it, since before we met over 30 years ago. Sometimes I have thought of ditching it, I even did once or twice only to go back after a season once, and half a season the next time. Going to the match is a very big part of my social life and I have to remind myself of that and that I was coming here before the game was hijacked, which makes me feel a little better about knowing I am contributing to and perpetuating the greed machine by continuing to do so.

Have to say though, we don't buy merchandise and never eat or drink inside the ground, why would you pay £4.50 for 500ml of gnat's pee when you can get it for £2 a pint in the pubs round the ground? Then again that's another reason the suits don't give a toss about the likes of us traditional types.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Feb 2016)

If you look beyond the top 5-6 well established large capacity clubs the revenues from match day are relatively low compared to TV money in 2014-15 season Palace bought in 10m match day and 64m TV against £100m Arsenal and 108m Man U and 71 million Chelsea I know some of that is capacity but not all of it can be. I think Liverpool was around 50m so they are lagging in the fleecing supporters stakes..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> If you look beyond the top 5-6 well established large capacity clubs the revenues from match day are relatively low compared to TV money in 2014-15 season Palace bought in 10m match day and 64m TV against £100m Arsenal and 108m Man U and 71 million Chelsea I know some of that is capacity but not all of it can be. I think Liverpool was around 50m so they are lagging in the fleecing supporters stakes..



I don't disagree with what you say but maybe fans are just getting sick to the back teeth with what they see being paid as wages etc? And maybe this is just part of a wider unease within the game?

End of the day the new TV deal was going to benefit the game - which surely includes the fans?

We all know who it will benefit though - owners, managers and players. Once their snouts have been in the trough there will be nothing left of the increase to reduce ticket prices let alone stave off increases.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2016)

My nerves are shot after watching Hibs come back from 2-0 down at HT to score an injury time equaliser to take it to a replay.


----------



## MarkF (7 Feb 2016)

My ST is £149, it's so cheap it doesn't make sense not to buy one with £20 match day walk up prices. I often can't be bothered to attend so poor is the quality of hoofball and spend £5 watching my local amateur team, Thackley, instead.


----------



## SeanM (7 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Standard media speak for all things Kop - a club that is enshrouded by memories of yesteryear and mawkish sentimentality. If someone's Staffy dies it's time to break out the black arm bands.
> 
> Quite why the media pander to it is beyond me - even a couple of weeks ago the media were pitching LFC vs MUFC as the 'biggest club game on the planet'. What a load of rollocks. The nodding dogs in the Northern biased punditry teams were salivating at the prospect and fervently agreeing. Risible.
> 
> ...




The Guardian's 'oversentimental prose' was from a guy who is an integral part of The Anfield Wrap, a Liverpool podcast, and a rather good one at that. 

Chelsea fans, haven't a clue, as usual. 

I really hope Leicester win the league this year.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Feb 2016)

Well done East Kilbride 
Not quite the score we wanted but a fab performance


----------



## Inertia (7 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I don't disagree with what you say but maybe fans are just getting sick to the back teeth with what they see being paid as wages etc? And maybe this is just part of a wider unease within the game?
> 
> End of the day the new TV deal was going to benefit the game - which surely includes the fans?


I watched a good discussion where they basically said the ticket price is a drop in the ocean compared to TV money. even if you straight up doubled ticket prices,its peanut's in the greater scheme and just comes across as greed.


----------



## simon.r (8 Feb 2016)

Inertia said:


> I watched a good discussion where they basically said the ticket price is a drop in the ocean compared to TV money. even if you straight up doubled ticket prices,its peanut's in the greater scheme and just comes across as greed.



I imagined that was the case, but match day income isn't as low a proportion as I'd assumed, especially for the bigger clubs. These figures http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/apr/18/premier-league-finances-club-by-club show, for example, that Man U have almost as much income from match day income as from TV. 

Figures are from 2011/12 so how much TV income has increased I'm not sure?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2016)

Eddy said:


> Rangers 0 Killie 0
> Killie better score quick as we are due our mandatory penalty shortly



You swapped it for a ridiculous red card, nae luck. 

Played the ball, barely touched the player, no intent. Had his foot been going towards his opponents baws then I could understand it, but that's never a red. A joke of a decision which we should appeal and should be successful.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But that is very much the English game - in the nearly 50 years I have been following CFC and football in general it was ever thus. Classic Number 9 (too few left these days) and central defenders. Each trying to wind their oppo's up.
> 
> Take the infamous Costa/Skrtel incident a couple of seasons back where there was a goal line tussle - what a big deal the media made of that but at the end of the match both Costa & Skrtel had a big grin for each other, shook hands and had a man hug!
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about this for a while and have a couple of thoughts.

Firstly, I think that Chelsea are the first side in the "modern" era (post 2000) to be viewed as buying success. This has caused natural resentment and is unfair since as you point out all teams have paid for success in one way or another. Which sort of leads me to my second thought:

Without the internet, Cheslea wouldnt get anything like as much flack. It would be much harder to find out about Abramovich, certain players wouldn't be subject to trial by media, finances would remain relatively obscure etc.

So I have sympathy for Chelsea, especially when Man City, Man Utd, Liverpool and Arsenal get a relatively free ride for spunking millions on players. But at the same time it does feel like Chelsea were the first in the digital communication era to go for it.


----------



## User6179 (8 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> You swapped it for a ridiculous red card, nae luck.
> 
> Played the ball, barely touched the player, no intent. Had his foot been going towards his opponents baws then I could understand it, but that's never a red. A joke of a decision which we should appeal and should be successful.



Leading with studs and catching someone above the knee will be a straight red , looked a bit harsh at the time but it was late on and didnt change the game, just meant killie had to change from 3 upfront to 2


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2016)

Eddy said:


> Leading with studs and catching someone above the knee will be a straight red , looked a bit harsh at the time but it was late on and didnt change the game, just meant killie had to change from 3 upfront to 2



Bless. Is that supposed to be an injury? My cats have done worse.

You're right though, I'd be more annoyed if that had made an impact but we are now due another bag of money which we sorely need.


----------



## User6179 (8 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Bless. Is that supposed to be an injury? My cats have done worse.
> 
> You're right though, I'd be more annoyed if that had made an impact but we are now due another bag of money which we sorely need.




Biggest game of the season on Saturday for you , hopefully get the win .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while and have a couple of thoughts.
> 
> Firstly, I think that Chelsea are the first side in the "modern" era (post 2000) to be viewed as buying success. This has caused natural resentment and is unfair since as you point out all teams have paid for success in one way or another. Which sort of leads me to my second thought:
> 
> ...



Interesting thoughts.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> I imagined that was the case, but match day income isn't as low a proportion as I'd assumed, especially for the bigger clubs. These figures http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/apr/18/premier-league-finances-club-by-club show, for example, that Man U have almost as much income from match day income as from TV.
> 
> Figures are from 2011/12 so how much TV income has increased I'm not sure?



@simon.r 

Best I can find:


----------



## simon.r (8 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @simon.r
> 
> Best I can find:
> 
> View attachment 118340



That puts a different perspective on it, certainly! With TV money increasing dramatically match day income is going to be a significantly less proportion of overall income.


----------



## SeanM (9 Feb 2016)

That £5bn relates to domestic money only, there's another £3bn to go on top from overseas tv rights, making the total an eye watering £8 billion.. there's an updated club by club income guide here http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/apr/29/premier-league-finances-club-by-club, but it's still a couple of years behind, and i'm not wholly convinced by the figures.

The team that finishes bottom of the premier league next year, is guaranteed £99 million. Hence Mike Ashley suddenly panicking and throwing lots of money at Newcastle in an effort to keep them up. Compare that to the FA Cup, which will get you approx £2 million, if you win it, which sheds a bit of light on the real reason the FA Cup has lost some of it's magic.


----------



## Roadhump (9 Feb 2016)

Attempts are afoot to build on the Anfield walkout and develop a wider campaign to highlight expensive ticket prices and put pressure on clubs and the football authorities. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...out-in-protest-over-rising-ticket-prices.html

It may bring some adverse publicity for the game and in particular the Premier League, but the high cost of attending football in this country seems to be common knowledge anyway, and there are so many people with their snouts in the trough, they will most probably devise many clever arguments, spun by well paid publicists to convince the world that it is a fairly priced "product". As the 3rd reader comment says, it's not as though stadiums aren't full every week, and as several people have pointed out, if at clubs like Liverpool, Man Utd and Chelsea fans gave up their season tickets, there are thousands on the waiting list to snap them up and so keep the stadiums full.


----------



## Roadhump (9 Feb 2016)

Some Evertonians might be excited by this, I would be if it was guaranteed to take the club forward, but very few takeovers have really taken a club to new heights, with the obvious exceptions of Chelsea and Man City, but they involved new owners with astronomical wealth, these guys aren't billionaires. There are enough examples of takeovers that have damaged clubs, including our own in the 1990s, to dampen expectations. That said, Bill Kenwright can't take Everton any further and without a new approach and hopefully some investment, it is unlikely we will progress from our current level of regular Premier League also rans.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35529337


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2016)

Peterborough on tv tonight..ill watch this..come on the POSH


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Feb 2016)

Yesss. UP THE POSH!!!
I used to go every Saturday, when the likes of Derek Dougan and Peter Macnamee were playing


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> Yesss. UP THE POSH!!!
> I used to go every Saturday, when the likes of Derek Dougan and Peter Macnamee were playing




i used to go in the mid 70's pop Robson era


----------



## Inertia (10 Feb 2016)

Well that was quick the $77 ticket has been scrapped 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35546090


----------



## Dec66 (10 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Some Evertonians might be excited by this, I would be if it was guaranteed to take the club forward, but very few takeovers have really taken a club to new heights, with the obvious exceptions of Chelsea and Man City, but they involved new owners with astronomical wealth, these guys aren't billionaires. There are enough examples of takeovers that have damaged clubs, including our own in the 1990s, to dampen expectations. That said, Bill Kenwright can't take Everton any further and without a new approach and hopefully some investment, it is unlikely we will progress from our current level of regular Premier League also rans.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35529337


Rumour has it Bill Kenwright can't take the club any further even if he had a money tree... Which makes me think that's why Everton look like they are being sold now.

Much as I personally feel Bill Kenwright's tenure has done Everton more harm than good, I don't think these Yanks are good news.


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2016)

What a player Martin Samuelsen is, playing for Peterborough tonight. On loan from West Ham, 18 yrs old and looks to have a big future ahead of him. Interestingly was on Man City's books from aged 14 to 17


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2016)

Been a cracking game,,wba are a bit poor but exciting footy ...pity its penalty time


----------



## SeanM (11 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Some Evertonians might be excited by this, I would be if it was guaranteed to take the club forward, but very few takeovers have really taken a club to new heights, with the obvious exceptions of Chelsea and Man City, but they involved new owners with astronomical wealth, these guys aren't billionaires. There are enough examples of takeovers that have damaged clubs, including our own in the 1990s, to dampen expectations. That said, Bill Kenwright can't take Everton any further and without a new approach and hopefully some investment, it is unlikely we will progress from our current level of regular Premier League also rans.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35529337



£200M for Everton is far too cheap. Anyone who comes in now for that price, could sell Barkley, Lukaku, Stones for £130m?, take the £100m for next year, and then sell the club again. Doubling their money at the drop of a hat. 

Does anyone have a spare £200m they'd like to lend me for a year or two ?


----------



## Roadhump (11 Feb 2016)

SeanM said:


> £200M for Everton is far too cheap. Anyone who comes in now for that price, could sell Barkley, Lukaku, Stones for £130m?, take the £100m for next year, and then sell the club again. Doubling their money at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Does anyone have a spare £200m they'd like to lend me for a year or two ?


I really hope that in a year or so I am not looking at this message and thinking it is proof that many a true word is spoken in jest . When I think of football takeovers, the likes of Blackburn, Hull, Cardiff, Villa and the first lot of Yanks at LFC spring to mind, as well as out own turmoil under Peter Johnson, worrying times. I will believe it when I see it though, because there have been so many supposed "deals" before that have never got off the ground.

Talking of "the ground", that is a big problem at Everton and is a likely reason any deal might stall or the club goes for less than might be expected. Goodison has a great atmosphere, but it is old and in terms of facilities it is far behind most other PL grounds. I remember someone saying that sitting in the Lower Bullens is like watching the match through a letter box, quite accurate I'm afraid.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> I really hope that in a year or so I am not looking at this message and thinking it is proof that many a true word is spoken in jest . When I think of football takeovers, the likes of Blackburn, Hull, Cardiff, Villa and the first lot of Yanks at LFC spring to mind, as well as out own turmoil under Peter Johnson, worrying times. I will believe it when I see it though, because there have been so many supposed "deals" before that have never got off the ground.
> 
> Talking of "the ground", that is a big problem at Everton and is a likely reason any deal might stall or the club goes for less than might be expected. Goodison has a great atmosphere, but it is old and in terms of facilities it is far behind most other PL grounds. I remember someone saying that sitting in the Lower Bullens is like watching the match through a letter box, quite accurate I'm afraid.



I've only been to your ground twice but it was a decent visit - your fans were friendly too which is usually the case at most grounds apart from three I can think of.

Needs redeveloping as you say. Lots & lots of dosh though - ours is going to cost £500m which is eye-watering.

Tbh - you do need a well financed takeover. It's pretty much the only way you'll ever keep pace these days. Mind you, depending on how 'real' you like your footy that may or may not bother you.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Feb 2016)

A bit of footballing trivia from when I was out on my bike yesterday. Riding through Burscough, I saw that even lesser known non-league clubs have roads named after prominent people from their history. I took a couple of photos (perhaps I need to get a life) and coincidentally, it just so happened that when I was watching Pointless this afternoon Bobby Langton was a "Pointless" answer, one of several amongst players who had played in North West cup finals. An England international from many years ago who also played in the 1953 cup final and went on to manage his home town (village) club. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Langton


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Feb 2016)




----------



## Haitch (12 Feb 2016)

Well done, Joe. Come back soon.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EYvgWM4HZ8#t=90


----------



## Haitch (12 Feb 2016)

Hey, @Accy cyclist, have your kids got a free doll yet? Courtesy of When Saturday Comes: 

_American TV star Jesse McClure, from hit shows Storage Hunters and Storage Hunters UK, is encouraging young fans to get behind his adopted UK "soccer" club, Accrington Stanley._

_Throughout February accompanied under-12s will receive a free limited edition talking Jess McClure doll worth £10 when they watch home games for free at the Wham Stadium. Sporting an Accrington Stanley-badged shirt under his trademark leather jacket, the plush doll speaks five phrases including "Accrington Stanley, the club that wouldn't die!" and "Fight on Accy Stanley, never say die!"._

_"Since working over here I've become a big fan," said Jesse. "It's my nature to side with the underdog and I love everything about the club – its fantastic history, the way it's fought against the odds to survive, and most of all its army of fans. That's one army I'm happy to enlist in!"_


----------



## MarkF (12 Feb 2016)

Mr Vialli (co-founder & brand ambassador) pitched up at Valley Parade to launch a crowd funding campaign via his company Tifosy. WTF?

https://www.tifosy.com/en/campaigns/upgrade-valley-parade-for-the-players-and-fans

Whilst I can see it being a good thing, investing in fan owned club like Pompey and investing (helping) in a no hoper club like Accy, but for a club Like Bradford City? A debt free limited company owned by 2 businessmen? A club with 18000 ST holders yet serial, despite huge potential, underachievers? This is not investing it's "giving".

After selling Nahki Wells for £1.2m and raking in £100's of £1000's from last seasons cup run, they want the fans to fund the new changing rooms? Well they can fook off.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> Mr Vialli (co-founder & brand ambassador) pitched up at Valley Parade to launch a crowd funding campaign via his company Tifosy. WTF?
> 
> https://www.tifosy.com/en/campaigns/upgrade-valley-parade-for-the-players-and-fans
> 
> ...


First reaction is that it is a bit of a cheek, but anther way of looking at it is that it is a bit more honest than just loading the cost onto ticket prices. If they added £15 to the price of each of the 18,000 season tickets they would exceed their £250K target.

It might allow more affluent supporters to feel they are putting something in while allowing others who can't so easily afford it to keep costs down - obvious flaw is if they put ticket prices up as well, and the risk of nobody investing.

Maybe Liverpool should have tried tried something like this to pay for their new stand instead of hiking up ticket prices and then back-pedalling - perhaps they will try something like this now.


----------



## MarkF (12 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> First reaction is that it is a bit of a cheek, but anther way of looking at it is that it is a bit more honest than just loading the cost onto ticket prices. If they added £15 to the price of each of the 18,000 season tickets they would exceed their £250K target.
> 
> It might allow more affluent supporters to feel they are putting something in while allowing others who can't so easily afford it to keep costs down - obvious flaw is if they put ticket prices up as well, and the risk of nobody investing.



I'd accept £15 on the ST's, I'd accept much more, after all, Bradford fans were expecting a £50 increase on the 14/15 already low ST cost of £199. I don't thing you'd find 1 fan who anticipated a £50 reduction! More importantly, it'd be upfront, none of this "investing" and "stakeholder" bullshit when it's bog standard, begging bowl "giving".

I believe (not 100% sure) that Tifosy cream off 10% as profit. It is a venture capital funded business..............why should a profit motivated private business help fund another profit motivated private business via donations from the public?


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> I believe (not 100% sure) that Tifosy cream off 10% as profit. It is a venture capital funded business..............why should a profit motivated private business help fund another profit motivated private business via donations from the public?



Ah, that is taking the p*** it does seem to make the increased ticket price option seem less like you are being mugged. As footy fans though we allow ourselves to be mugged all the time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2016)

Alan H said:


> Hey, @Accy cyclist, have your kids got a free doll yet? Courtesy of When Saturday Comes:
> 
> _American TV star Jesse McClure, from hit shows Storage Hunters and Storage Hunters UK, is encouraging young fans to get behind his adopted UK "soccer" club, Accrington Stanley._
> 
> ...



She's 19 today so she misses out!


----------



## Haitch (13 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> She's 19 today so she misses out!



Congratulations, hopefully a couple of goals against Crawley for her today.


----------



## User6179 (13 Feb 2016)

Alloa v Rangers , despite the blizzards the pitch has passed an inspection, Rangers playing 2-2-2-2-2 formation today.


----------



## Hitchington (13 Feb 2016)

DEENEY!


----------



## MarkF (13 Feb 2016)

I listened to Bradford win 0-4 away at Posh whilst watching Everton, who should have won 7-1, lose 0-1 to WBA.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Feb 2016)

Stanley won 4 -1 yesterday http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ns/league-two/10166652/accrington-4-1-crawley to move up to 6th,with 2 or 3 games in hand on the teams above.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2016)

Bloody hell, Leicester take the lead against Arsenal! If they hold on to that I think they might just do it...


----------



## Roadhump (14 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Bloody hell, Leicester take the lead against Arsenal! If they hold on to that I think they might just do it...


Heartbreak for Leicester losing with the last kick of the the game - silly free kick to give away by their no. 27. Could it just be the moment that starts Arsenal's run to the title?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Heartbreak for Leicester losing with the last kick of the the game - silly free kick to give away by their no. 27. Could it just be the moment that starts Arsenal's run to the title?



I don't think Danny Simpson is going to be a popular chap in Leicester this evening.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Feb 2016)

Gutted !. That's it
Were still top of the league
Go foxes


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Heartbreak for Leicester losing with the last kick of the the game - silly free kick to give away by their no. 27. Could it just be the moment that starts Arsenal's run to the title?



A quick look at their respective run ins suggests Arsenal have a tougher fixtures and they're also competing in 3 competitions so advantage Leicester I reckon, but only just! 

I wouldn't write off Man City or Tottenham either.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 118991



Disgruntled Villa fan?


----------



## accountantpete (14 Feb 2016)

Valentines Day Massacre 0 - 6

This seems apt


----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2016)

accountantpete said:


> Valentines Day Massacre 0 - 6
> 
> This seems apt
> 
> View attachment 118996



Diversion tactics. His mate probably had his socks and boots whilst that was going on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Heartbreak for Leicester losing with the last kick of the the game - silly free kick to give away by their no. 27. Could it just be the moment that starts Arsenal's run to the title?



Should've hooked Vardy and shut down after the red. Don't think CR got that right. Idiot free kick to give away I agree - although LCFC were on the ropes for the last 20 min's and you could see a goal coming.

Top of the table looks very different tonight and much as I hate to say it Spuds and Gooners are looking stronger then the Foxes to me.

Pundits are ruling City out which I think is a mistake as 12 games is enough for a title charge esp' as Kompany appears fit enough to stabilise their defence despite the loss today.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2016)

I like watching Schmeichel junior. Reminds me of his dad, especially the way he flings himself out like a demented starfish. Falkirk must be gutted they couldn't hold onto him, they had Krul for a while too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I like watching Schmeichel junior. Reminds me of his dad, especially the way he flings himself out like a demented starfish. Falkirk must be gutted they couldn't hold onto him, they had Krul for a while too.



Pretty decent keeper - he does like to make himself big!

Not as good as dad though!


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pretty decent keeper - he does like to make himself big!
> 
> Not as good as dad though!



Few are!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Few are!



Indeed - but the lad played well today and deserves credit. He definitely kept the score down in the last quarter of the game.

As an aside, what on Earth was Drinkwater (I think it was him) playing at in the dying minutes before the Gooners scored their second? In the Gooners corner with a couple of Gooners around him and I was thinking he would hold the ball and play for the corner and then he crosses to a lone Vardy in the box. Nothing comes of the cross. Ball goes up field followed by the foul and bang - Arsenal score. Bonkers! Much better imo to have settled for 1-1 and fanny about in the corner for as long as possible instead of going for the winner - esp' after the torrid time they were having.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2016)

He had a couple of cracking saves! The one near the end when he dived to his right unsighted showed incredible reflexes. Though he'd have been off the park if his sweeper style run had gone wrong...

How embarrassing was the Villa game? Ouch. Garde looks a broken man.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> He had a couple of cracking saves! The one near the end when he dived to his right unsighted showed incredible reflexes. Though he'd have been off the park if his sweeper style run had gone wrong...
> 
> How embarrassing was the Villa game? Ouch. Garde looks a broken man.



I stopped watching at 0-2 as I was getting 'footballed out) - watched a load yesterday and then the early game today and wanted to save myself for the late game!

Villa have gone! Shame really as it's a nice ground (old but homely) to visit and the fans are a decent bunch. Mind you we still need a few points for safety so who knows what next season will bring!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I stopped watching at 0-2 as I was getting 'footballed out) - watched a load yesterday and then the early game today and wanted to save myself for the late game!
> 
> Villa have gone! Shame really as it's a nice ground (old but homely) to visit and the fans are a decent bunch. Mind you we still need a few points for safety so who knows what next season will bring!



That's probably more than some at the game!

A friend of mine is a Villa fan. He's pretty much given up hope. 

I could be making this up, but it seems recently that clubs have a sort of flourish before dropping down divisions or going bust, likes of Middlesbrough, Wigan, Blackpool, Portsmouth all spring to mind. Gretna up in Scotland too.


----------



## Piemaster (15 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Villa have gone!


Have to agree with you. Looks like they've surrendered.
Shame as they've been in the EPL since it's inception, reducing the very exclusive list to 6.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Have to agree with you. Looks like they've surrendered.
> Shame as they've been in the EPL since it's inception, reducing the very exclusive list to 6.



@Piemaster

Didn't realise it would be down to just 6 if they do go.


----------



## Piemaster (15 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Piemaster
> 
> Didn't realise it would be down to just 6 if they do go.


Arsenal, Villa, Chelsea, Everton, Liverpool, Man. Utd, Spurs. At the moment anyway, though Villa do seem to flirt with relegation often.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2016)

What a clever penalty. I know it's been done before, but if you want to bamboozle the keeper -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s66iJf_d8i0


----------



## MarkF (15 Feb 2016)

What would be better IMO is for Espanyol to do the same, in the Nou Camp, costing Barca the title.  If they want to do it, then do it v RM not against a team who cannot compete with them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Feb 2016)

I wonder how many clubs have played in the Premier League for a short time? Oldham,Swindon,Burnley,Sheff Utd, Sheff Weds...


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> What a clever penalty. I know it's been done before, but if you want to bamboozle the keeper -
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s66iJf_d8i0




Is that allowed? I don't think it was done in the spirit of the game! Mind you Suarez scored it so anything goes with that fecker!


----------



## mark st1 (16 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is that allowed? I don't think it was done in the spirit of the game! Mind you Suarez scored it so anything goes with that fecker!



Perfectly legal has been done a few times going back to the 1950's (as they mentioned on talk sport today ) to cocky for me don't like it. As you say not in good spirit but then I suppose neither is all the diving and cheating that goes on.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Feb 2016)

However does have the option of going spectacularly wrong 


View: http://youtu.be/0l_QmTEoPdk


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Feb 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Perfectly legal has been done a few times going back to the 1950's (as they mentioned on talk sport today ) to cocky for me don't like it. As you say not in good spirit but then I suppose neither is all the diving and cheating that goes on.


Why is it not in good spirit? It's perfectly legal, the rules state only that the ball has to be played forward. As many penalties are missed or saved by the keeper it is a good way of wrong footing him to ensure a goal.


----------



## User482 (16 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why is it not in good spirit? It's perfectly legal, the rules state only that the ball has to be played forward. As many penalties are missed or saved by the keeper it is a good way of wrong footing him to ensure a goal.



I agree. All sorts of foul play is tolerated or excused, so why get exercised by a perfectly valid way of scoring a goal?


----------



## mark st1 (16 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why is it not in good spirit? It's perfectly legal, the rules state only that the ball has to be played forward. As many penalties are missed or saved by the keeper it is a good way of wrong footing him to ensure a goal.



Like I said just a bit cocky didnt say there was anything wrong with it at all ? I also said perfectly legal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2016)

I'm of the opinion that the whole penalty 'thing' needs a rethink.

My particular beef is where penalties are awarded for a low-level non-game changing misdemeanour eg player fouled as they are moving out of a packed opposition penalty area and away from the goal. A free kick imo but not a penalty. Too much reward for too little crime.


----------



## Inertia (16 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm of the opinion that the whole penalty 'thing' needs a rethink.
> 
> My particular beef is where penalties are awarded for a low-level non-game changing misdemeanour eg player fouled as they are moving out of a packed opposition penalty area and away from the goal. A free kick imo but not a penalty. Too much reward for too little crime.


I get your point but its difficult to know what a game changing misdemeanor is. At that range a goal could come from a slip or a quick piece of skill. It could just encourage defenders to shove people around more at the edge of the box knowing that at the worst it could result in a free kick and allow them time to set up a defence.


----------



## MarkF (16 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> I agree. All sorts of foul play is tolerated or excused, so why get exercised by a perfectly valid way of scoring a goal?



It's not just the goal, or how it was scored, what about the opposition and the disparity in power/wealth? It was taking the piss, after all, miss and they were only going to get another 20 chances to score to win the game..................RM behaved similarly beating 9 man tiny Rayo 10-1, what was the point, who gained anything?

Do it to beat RM or to win a cup or title and it'd be wonderful moment, rubbing a face in it, isn't IMO. It'll soon be forgotten as it had no real meaning, The "Panenka" penalty won't be.


----------



## User482 (16 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> It's not just the goal, or how it was scored, what about the opposition and the disparity in power/wealth? It was taking the piss, after all, miss and they were only going to get another 20 chances to score to win the game..................RM behaved similarly beating 9 man tiny Rayo 10-1, what was the point, who gained anything?
> 
> Do it to beat RM or to win a cup or title and it'd be wonderful moment, rubbing a face in it, isn't IMO. It'll soon be forgotten as it had no real meaning, The "Panenka" penalty won't be.



A problem solved by not giving away a penalty.


----------



## User482 (16 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm of the opinion that the whole penalty 'thing' needs a rethink.
> 
> My particular beef is where penalties are awarded for a low-level non-game changing misdemeanour eg player fouled as they are moving out of a packed opposition penalty area and away from the goal. A free kick imo but not a penalty. Too much reward for too little crime.



I tend to think we see the opposite problem more often: referees reluctant to give penalties that would be given as a foul if it was elsewhere on the pitch.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> I tend to think we see the opposite problem more often: referees reluctant to give penalties that would be given as a foul if it was elsewhere on the pitch.


And a blind eye to the all-in-wrestling that goes on in the penalty area before and during a corner. Deliberate use of arms or hands on another player should be a straight red with no questions. A few matches might finish seven v seven to begin with but the players would soon get the message.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm of the opinion that the whole penalty 'thing' needs a rethink.
> 
> My particular beef is where penalties are awarded for a low-level non-game changing misdemeanour eg player fouled as they are moving out of a packed opposition penalty area and away from the goal. A free kick imo but not a penalty. Too much reward for too little crime.


I understand what you are saying, and it is something I have thought of myself, but at the end of the day, players know the rules (it is the consistent application of the rules that is more the problem) and the award of a penalty in the circumstances you describe can add some unexpected drama and sensation to a game that might otherwise be very predictable. I also think the huge problem with with awarding a free kick rather than a penalty for "low level" misdemeanours is subjectivity and it would give officials too much room to manoeuvre when they bottle it.


----------



## simon.r (16 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I like watching Schmeichel junior. Reminds me of his dad, especially the way he flings himself out like a demented starfish. Falkirk must be gutted they couldn't hold onto him, they had Krul for a while too.



He reminds me of Bruce Grobbelaar in the way he's prepared to come out of the box and get stuck in. There was a cracking example of this in the first half last Sunday. 

He should definitely have been awarded this goal a couple of seasons ago as well:


View: http://youtu.be/tW7DmuWYzms


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2016)

Well done Chelsea. Good performance away from home with a bodged together defence. Not bad at all for a team having the season from hell.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2016)

User said:


> We all sympathise


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2016)

Celta Vigo had no problem with how that penalty was taken. I imagine they feel worse about shipping six goals. I would also note that there are suggestions that it may have been in honour of Johan Cruyff, currently undergoing cancer treatment, and who did something very similar in 1982 (Ajax won that match 5-0, btw, and it never got this level of criticism, nor did earlier two-man penalties).


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2016)

Meanwhile, back in 1957....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIzJk_LkxQM


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35613319

Nice to see us standing up to Rangers' pish for a change. There's b*gger all evidence that a synthetic surface causes any more injury than a grass one. 

Am I right in thinking you've got some daft fan who writes official club releases @Eddy?


----------



## User6179 (19 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35613319
> 
> Nice to see us standing up to Rangers' pish for a change. There's b*gger all evidence that a synthetic surface causes any more injury than a grass one.
> 
> Am I right in thinking you've got some daft fan who writes official club releases @Eddy?



Theres tons of evidence that plastic pitches cause certain types of injuries but I doubt that they are any worse than a typical Scottish grass pitch in the winter .

Somebody started a rumour that Chris Graham writes the club releases , no idea if true but I have noticed a few club statements that have been divisive in the last few months , not someone I would want writing statements on the official site if it is him .


----------



## Piemaster (19 Feb 2016)

Eddy said:


> Theres tons of evidence that plastic pitches cause certain types of injuries but I doubt that they are any worse than a typical Scottish grass pitch in the winter


Theres a lot of Norweign clubs use artificial grass as they don't get the weather to actually grow grass for the full season.
The stuff the EPL clubs, and Wembley, use (LINK) is more of a hybrid surface now too so it stands up to the abuse. Was it Birmingham a few seasons back that relaid the pitch mid season because it looked more like a tough mudder obstacle?


----------



## User6179 (19 Feb 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Theres a lot of Norweign clubs use artificial grass as they don't get the weather to actually grow grass for the full season.
> The stuff the EPL clubs, and Wembley, use (LINK) is more of a hybrid surface now too so it stands up to the abuse. Was it Birmingham a few seasons back that relaid the pitch mid season because it looked more like a tough mudder obstacle?



Cant remember if it was Birmingham but I do remember a club changing the pitch or part of the pitch mid season and the new grass cutting up badly , I prefer grass but in Scotland some of the clubs just cant afford the cost to keep them in good condition , you cant blame them for going with an artificial surface , The hybrid pitch in the link looks like the way forward but I dont think smaller clubs will ever be able to afford it .


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2016)

Eddy said:


> Theres tons of evidence that plastic pitches cause certain types of injuries but I doubt that they are any worse than a typical Scottish grass pitch in the winter .
> 
> Somebody started a rumour that Chris Graham writes the club releases , no idea if true but I have noticed a few club statements that have been divisive in the last few months , not someone I would want writing statements on the official site if it is him .



I phrased that badly: I mean there's no evidence it causes more injuries than grass. I've not really read about specific types, just in general.

That rumour is probably what's sparked the speculation on the Killie boards!


----------



## User6179 (19 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I phrased that badly: I mean there's no evidence it causes more injuries than grass. I've not really read about specific types, just in general.
> 
> That rumour is probably what's sparked the speculation on the Killie boards!



I think the rumour was started by either Phil Mac or pretend Rangers supporter John James , aka Sitonfence , aka Captain Kirk .

Last game of football I played was on a plastic pitch wearing blades , retired from football after that as I could not walk the following day


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2016)

Eddy said:


> Last game of football I played was on a plastic pitch wearing blades , retired from football after that as I could not walk the following day



A career cut tragically short.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Feb 2016)

Show just how far Man Utd have fallen that here are not any lol'ing mickey taking posts on here. I was looking forward to them..

LVG press conference face


----------



## User6179 (19 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> A career cut tragically short.



That was the exact headline in the local Echo .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Show just how far Man Utd have fallen that here are not any lol'ing mickey taking posts on here. I was looking forward to them..
> 
> LVG press conference face
> 
> View attachment 119508



Why would we take the mickey? He is doing a fantastic job


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Feb 2016)

My team beat 3rd placed Oxford at their own place. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/02/oxford-stanley/ If we can win by 3 clear goals on Tuesday we'll leap frog Oxford to move into an automatic promotion spot!
More importantly we've reached 52 points which according to our manager should be enough to keep us in the Football League,10 years after we returned to the league.


----------



## gavgav (22 Feb 2016)

This is my evening tonight


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2016)

gavgav said:


> View attachment 119749
> This is my evening tonight


Good luck for tonight go the mighty Shrews


----------



## cuberider (22 Feb 2016)

I'd be more than happy to see Man U lose to a team from our division

Good luck Shrewsbury!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2016)

cuberider said:


> I'd be more than happy to see Man U lose to a team from our division
> 
> Good luck Shrewsbury!


As a West Ham fan I'd rather face a demoralised and under performing Man U in the next round than a lower league side who are more than up for it.

Sorry Shrews fans.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> As a West Ham fan I'd rather face a demoralised and under performing Man U in the next round than a lower league side who are more than up for it.
> 
> Sorry Shrews fans.





Payet was red hot yesterday - I can picture him in a nice blue shirt. What a class act he is.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Payet was red hot yesterday - I can picture him in a nice blue shirt. What a class act he is.


Hands off sunshine, he's ours.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2016)

Man United are absolutely rank. 

'Mon Shrewsbury!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Man United are absolutely rank.
> 
> 'Mon Shrewsbury!



Watched up to half-time and have knocked it on the head. Pretty boring spectacle tbh.

Shrewsbury look to be easily contained. Thought they might've given full beans from the off and then defend, defend, defend.

Can't see them getting anything from this.


----------



## gavgav (22 Feb 2016)

Well we were pretty much played off the park by Utd. Didn't get in their faces enough, sat too deep, poor on the ball, pretty much like our performances in League 1 (when it really matters)!! Still good to see the pace and movement of a Premiership team and I hope we at least learnt a bit from watching Juan Mata run the show.

Made a bit of cash but now back to the reality and importance of retaining league 1 status


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Feb 2016)

Im a Hull City fan and like the rest of Hull am continually surprised and delighted by their success. It seems like our fairy tale just goes on and on. You never know what they are going to do next.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2016)

gavgav said:


> Well we were pretty much played off the park by Utd. Didn't get in their faces enough, sat too deep, poor on the ball, pretty much like our performances in League 1 (when it really matters)!! Still good to see the pace and movement of a Premiership team and I hope we at least learnt a bit from watching Juan Mata run the show.
> 
> Made a bit of cash but now back to the reality and importance of retaining league 1 status



@gavgav 

As I only watched until half time I can't comment on the overall performance but I can't imagine that the second half was much different to the second half.

As ever the big thrill of the FA, usually at least until the last stages, is rooting for the underdog. So, I would've loved you to win.

My disappointment was that Shrewsbury didn't seem to want the win. Would've been better to at least try and take the game to MUFC and go down trying rather than sit back and defend deep. No way did they have players fast enough to counter attack United on the break. Maybe would've been better to play a long ball game and take your chances?

Not as bad as Pellegrini's disgusting team selection yesterday though - at least you put a decent team out.


----------



## Piemaster (23 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> You never know what they are going to do next.


It used to involve the phrase 'typical City' and a pummelling by Macclesfield on a Tuesday night in January. But I'm not sure what that is anymore with the recent prolonged period of good football and success.


----------



## Firestorm (23 Feb 2016)

gavgav said:


> Well we were pretty much played off the park by Utd. Didn't get in their faces enough, sat too deep, poor on the ball, pretty much like our performances in League 1 (when it really matters)!! Still good to see the pace and movement of a Premiership team and I hope we at least learnt a bit from watching Juan Mata run the show.
> 
> Made a bit of cash but now back to the reality and importance of retaining league 1 status


Out of interest, why did Barnett fall out of favour at Shrewsbury, he was rather good last night..


----------



## MarkF (23 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Im a Hull City fan and like the rest of Hull am continually surprised and delighted by their success. It seems like our fairy tale just goes on and on. You never know what they are going to do next.



You are where you should be, enjoying the advantages that you do, the Championship is made up of 3 types of clubs only.

1.Parachute payment clubs.
2.Clubs with owners willing to invest/risk millions in the pursuit of the PL.
3.No-hopers.

I see that Burnley are 2nd .............


----------



## Piemaster (23 Feb 2016)

Think we've been in all 3 categories at some point!
The owners have put a lot of money in. When we were last promoted old man Allam said something like the plan had not been promotion that season but the following one. He obviously then had a think about it and as he was 74 thought 'what am I waiting for?' and chucked some more money at it in the transfer window.
Now though we're in the 1st category, owners and fans don't have a great relationship and the club would be sold for the right offer.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> You are where you should be, enjoying the advantages that you do, the Championship is made up of 3 types of clubs only.
> 
> 1.Parachute payment clubs.
> 2.Clubs with owners willing to invest/risk millions in the pursuit of the PL.
> ...



I think you are right. But it looks like we will be nipping up to the Premiership for a season to earn a bit of money. We now have a fantastic stadium but when I started watching them in the 60s it was totally different. We all used to crowd together like penguins on bunkers hill to keep warm. We always had to sell our best pladers at the end of the season to make ends meet. We are going in the right direction but stepping up to the Premiership is a whole different game.


----------



## Piemaster (23 Feb 2016)

EPL is what we aspire to. But you go through the joy of watching matches in the Championship with a reasonable expectation of another 3 points to being at the bottom end of the EPL and desperate for anything. The number of clubs that have done it and the consequent parachute payments have narrowed the gulf and clubs generally now seem better prepared for promotion. Overall Steve Bruce deserves a lot of credit for his managing of signings, decent promising players who will mostly be able to step up without spending silly £ and a calmness about it, if we are to be a yo-yo club so be it. None of the desperate mediocre signings at the end of the Phil Brown era that only served to leave the club with a lot of debt.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2016)

Row Z


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Row Z




Almost as strange as Mata last night not sure how this stood ? however the rules seem to change that often.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35636778


----------



## gavgav (23 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @gavgav
> 
> As I only watched until half time I can't comment on the overall performance but I can't imagine that the second half was much different to the second half.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was not wanting to win, but more the fact that Utd were just so much quicker on the ball, and passed and moved it superbly, that we couldn't get near them to get in their face a bit. When we did get the ball we tried to play it out, which is our style, but just kept giving it back, meaning we got pressed deeper and deeper and just couldn't get out. Second half was a bit better, as we changed shape with an extra midfielder, but when a side costing £0 is playing a side costing £175 million we were always going to struggle


----------



## gavgav (23 Feb 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Out of interest, why did Barnett fall out of favour at Shrewsbury, he was rather good last night..


He blew very hot and cold for us, on his day superb but there weren't enough days for a player who cost his reported £100k fee. He didn't fit into our style of attempted passing football either. I imagine he would fit into a Phil Brown side better?

We had also reached our wage ceiling and so needed to free up funds to try a different type of forward (Andy Mangan) who to be fair has returned to the club even better than he was for us last season. Now to find about 8 others!!


----------



## MarkF (23 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I think you are right. But it looks like we will be nipping up to the Premiership for a season to earn a bit of money. We now have a fantastic stadium but when I started watching them in the 60s it was totally different. We all used to crowd together like penguins on bunkers hill to keep warm. We always had to sell our best pladers at the end of the season to make ends meet. We are going in the right direction but stepping up to the Premiership is a whole different game.



I think you had the squad to stay up tbh, you squandered loads of points early on whilst palying well.

I have fond memories of Boothferry Park, particularly in 1996, surprisingly, your chairman gave Bradford City the home kop to make as much cash as poss from the large travelling support. Unsurprisingly, your fans didn't take it too well.


----------



## Firestorm (23 Feb 2016)

gavgav said:


> He blew very hot and cold for us, on his day superb but there weren't enough days for a player who cost his reported £100k fee. He didn't fit into our style of attempted passing football either. I imagine he would fit into a Phil Brown side better?
> 
> We had also reached our wage ceiling and so needed to free up funds to try a different type of forward (Andy Mangan) who to be fair has returned to the club even better than he was for us last season. Now to find about 8 others!!


I thought it might be wages and inconsistency, we have had many a player who looks a worldbeater for a brief honeymoon period but then sulks if he doesn't get the luck later on.
He seems to fit into our passing set up quite well and we haven't resorted to the long ball for some while now.
In a bit of a dilemma with him , we are not sure if anything has been agreed fe a permanent move at the end of the season, if he carries on like this we may get outbid....


----------



## gavgav (23 Feb 2016)

Firestorm said:


> I thought it might be wages and inconsistency, we have had many a player who looks a worldbeater for a brief honeymoon period but then sulks if he doesn't get the luck later on.
> He seems to fit into our passing set up quite well and we haven't resorted to the long ball for some while now.
> In a bit of a dilemma with him , we are not sure if anything has been agreed fe a permanent move at the end of the season, if he carries on like this we may get outbid....


I think it says it all in that every club he's signed for, for a vastly overinflated fee (1.25 million to Peterborough ) he's started off superbly and then faded away


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2016)

Non league that's where it's at come on you Magpies !


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2016)

You wait 10 years for Messi to score against Cech and then 2 come along at once......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You wait 10 years for Messi to score against Cech and then 2 come along at once......



What a magical team Barcelona are - that was pretty effortless on their part. Arsenal are gone.


----------



## MarkF (23 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What a magical team Barcelona are - that was pretty effortless on their part. Arsenal are gone.



Yes, I could watch them all day, not even bothered about goals being scored, who needs goals when you've got all those triangles? 

Weren't Barca finished according to some a while back in this thread?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2016)

MarkF said:


> Yes, I could watch them all day, not even bothered about goals being scored, who needs goals when you've got all those triangles?
> 
> Weren't Barca finished according to some a while back in this thread?



Watching them tonight very closely it is still hard to work out how they make it look so effortless.


----------



## MarkF (23 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Watching them tonight very closely it is still hard to work out how they make it look so effortless.



Especially like the way they played out from the back, under pressure. I notice Mr Pochettino (sacked by Espanyol) is the new tactical meister of the PL employing a Kloppesque new fangled "high pressing" system, AKA "running around a lot". Like ferrets up a drain pipe, others will follow................


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2016)

There are two words which sum up Barcelona for me: patience and belief.

They never rush their play, in fact they rarely seem to force a game, preferring to draw their opponents out and hammer them with one of Neymar, Messi or Suarez.

And when you've got those three it's easy to believe such a system will work.

Personally I find it a bit of a tedious approach, but when they are on the move (like the first goal) it's a very impressive sight. It can't have taken them much more than 20 seconds to get from one end of the pitch to the other.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Watching them tonight very closely it is still hard to work out how they make it look so effortless.



They do work incredibly hard off the ball.

When in possession, which let's face it - is most of the time, they are continually moving to ensure the player in possession has at least two passing options.

When not in possession they work very hard at closing down the oppositions passing options.

I love the simple concept. If you have the ball then the other team cannot score.

I can't wait for Guardiola to come to the Premiership. It'll be fascinating to see if the same, simple ethos will work here. I suspect it will. Eventually.

Graham


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Watching them tonight very closely it is still hard to work out how they make it look so effortless.


Edgar.

If you know what I mean, it's not just cycling you know...


----------



## Inertia (24 Feb 2016)

Surely there is no coming back from this for Blatter and Platini

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35655454


----------



## Piemaster (24 Feb 2016)

Smithy for President! 

And who wouldn't vote for him over Blatter? Some of it is all too true.
Especially the Spurs tickets


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Smithy for President!
> 
> And who wouldn't vote for him over Blatter? Some of it is all too true.
> Especially the Spurs tickets






Blatter may be on the take, but i'd rather see him doing the job than the fat unfunny one!


----------



## Piemaster (24 Feb 2016)

User said:


> There has to be some middle ground.


Can't really see it. It's FIFA.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Feb 2016)

ooooops 


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RifzC63b4eY


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Blatter may be on the take, but i'd rather see him doing the job than the fat unfunny one!



@Accy cyclist 

Hooray - I always think I am alone in not finding this guy funny.

He played a decent part in Gavin & Stacey but then he became over-exposed and increasingly unfunny. He is no longer a comedian (of whatever merit) but just another moronic celebrity with their snouts in the presenter/reality show/charity 'show' money trough.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Yeah but, running FIFA is not supposed to be a comic position.



Who said it was?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2016)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Midgetland


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2016)

Bugger


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Feb 2016)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> No one, which is why suggestions that a candidate is not funny seem a tad unfair. For all we know he might be a superb administrator.



Ok Adrian - I'll try and be kinder to self-obsessed media whores and try and look for their hidden talents in future.


----------



## Piemaster (26 Feb 2016)

Gianni Infantino it is then.
Doesn't strike me as being able to do a stand-up routine. Maybe balloon animals are more his thing.

Hope he, and the reforms, improve the games organisation.


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Feb 2016)

"Oooooh, his name is Leonardo
Leicesters number 23
yes he cost a fookin fortune
but he scores goals so that`s alright with me"


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2016)

Left it late . but a wins a win . we are top of the League
Norwich came to defend and gave us no space to counter attack and we appear not to have the quailty to break them down . I think we are going to get quite a bit of this playing the teams in the bottom half try to stop us playing and I don't blame them


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Left it late . but a wins a win . we are top of the League
> Norwich came to defend and gave us no space to counter attack and we appear not to have the quailty to break them down . I think we are going to get quite a bit of this playing the teams in the bottom half try to stop us playing and I don't blame them


The ability to win when not on top is the mark of a quality team and Leicester now look like the real deal.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2016)

Good win for the hammers @ smokin Joe did you enjoy putting one over big Sam


----------



## User482 (27 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Good win for the hammers @ smokin Joe did you enjoy putting one over big Sam



You just know that he would've been unbearably smug had they won.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Good win for the hammers @ smokin Joe did you enjoy putting one over big Sam


I saw the second half on BT Sport and it was pretty dire with Sunderland the better side. However, a win is a win and as I said, getting the points when you are up against it shows quality. Too often in the past West Ham teams have rolled over through lack of fight but this one is prepared to roll their sleeves up and dig in.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2016)

Arsenal lose, Spurs lose!

It's falling into Leicester's lap.


----------



## cuberider (28 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Arsenal lose, Spurs lose!
> 
> It's falling into Leicester's lap.



erm ........ Spurs won too


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2016)

cuberider said:


> erm ........ Spurs won too


Just seen that.

I was looking at the latest scores thing Swansea had done it


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Arsenal lose, Spurs lose!
> 
> It's falling into Leicester's lap.


You got me all excited until I saw the next post .
I always thought Spurs might be the biggest threat that was until we lost at Arsenal 
I think there a few twists to come yet


----------



## mark st1 (28 Feb 2016)

The boy Rashford looks a talent. 18 and 4 goals in 2 games not bad going.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Feb 2016)

What a fantastic goalkeeping display by City's "dodgy keeper" Cabbellerro this afternoon in the penalty shoot out to win the League Cup!!

Having said that, Mignolet went the right way for every City penalty and almost kept a couple out, he was Liverpool's man of the match in normal play and kept them in it. Sterling ran him a close second for the Liverpool MOTM award, he stunk the place out and nearly lost City the game. One consolation for Liverpool is that they must still be laughing all the way to the bank after getting £50M for the self obsessed waster.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> What a fantastic goalkeeping display by City's "dodgy keeper" Cabbellerro this afternoon in the penalty shoot out to win the League Cup!!
> 
> Having said that, Mignolet went the right way for every City penalty and almost kept a couple out, he was Liverpool's man of the match in normal play and kept them in it. Sterling ran him a close second for the Liverpool MOTM award, he stunk the place out and nearly lost City the game. One consolation for Liverpool is that they must still be laughing all the way to the bank after getting £50M for the self obsessed waster.



I thought LFC deserved the match tbh - much hungrier in the closing stages of normal time and all of extra time.

Sterling was way over-priced imo.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I thought LFC deserved the match tbh - much hungrier in the closing stages of normal time and all of extra time.
> 
> Sterling was way over-priced imo.


I sort of agree with you about the merits of each side today. I thought Liverpool worked their nuts off but City had more class. However, they seemed a bit complacent and if Liverpool had snatched it, they couldn't have complained. It would have been more a case of City losing than Liverpool winning though because they really should have made more of their chances. Sterling was woeful, why he wasn't hooked is beyond me, but then what do I know?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2016)

Spuds fans must be pretty excited about their match tomorrow night.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Spuds fans must be pretty excited about their match tomorrow night.


Let us hope we can do Leicester a big favour. Spurs are the one team I fear most at the moment, the Hammers will need to roll their sleeves up and dig in to get a result.


----------



## Dec66 (1 Mar 2016)

Everton, this season, have played much better than they did tonight and lost.

Which either shows that they have learned to win ugly, or that Aston Villa are utterly rank and deserve to go down.

Imagine what Everton could do with a bit of investment.


----------



## MarkF (1 Mar 2016)

Needing a win to move into the play offs Bradford lost at home 1-2 to bottom club Colchester, who hadn't won a game of football for t.w.e.n.t.y matches, not since beating, er.......................Bradford.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Everton, this season, have played much better than they did tonight and lost.
> 
> Which either shows that they have learned to win ugly, or that *Aston Villa are utterly rank and deserve to go down.*
> 
> Imagine what Everton could do with a bit of investment.


Villa are doomed.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Villa are doomed.


"Everton vs. Aston Villa, the most played top-flight fixture in the English game"... Is a soundbite you won't be hearing from the commentator on MotD next season.

Shame, really. There's a lot of stuff going very wrong at that club.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Everton, this season, have played much better than they did tonight and lost.
> 
> Which either shows that they have learned to win ugly, or that Aston Villa are utterly rank and deserve to go down.
> 
> Imagine what Everton could do with a bit of investment.


I thought the Toffees looked a bit complacent last night, as if because it was "only Villa" the win was guaranteed, but as many have said we rarely needed to get out os second gear, even though Joel made a couple of good saves, Villa looked devoid of spirit and rarely troubled us.

Good to see fewer goals are being conceded now, maybe no coincidence that has coincided with the emergence of Joel in goal, and Stones being rested after his shaky period.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2016)

What's the view on here re the (resurrected again) proposed European breakaway league?


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's the view on here re the (resurrected again) proposed European breakaway league?


If they want to go let them, on the understanding that if they ever want to come back they start below the top five tiers and work their way up.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's the view on here re the (resurrected again) proposed European breakaway league?


Pure and simply greed!! A means of exploiting the people's sport for its profit potential, and destroying our traditions in the process.

Probably will happen in some form (perhaps the CL is already an example of that) one day, you only have to look at how devalued the F.A. Cup has become and the revamping of European competitions to see how money shapes the game, and not necessarily for the better. I personally guess most football fans would be more than happy with their own domestic leagues as they are, or were, 20 odd years ago (1st, 2nd, 3rd 4th divisions), their domestic cup competitions and the 3 knock out Euro competitions, but there's not enough money in that for the greedy exploiters of the game.


----------



## User482 (2 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Villa are doomed.



As a Hammer I'm sure you'll recall relegation seasons where the players quite obviously didn't give a toss: I empathise with Villa fans...


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> As a Hammer I'm sure you'll recall relegation seasons where the players quite obviously didn't give a toss: I empathise with Villa fans...


Avram Grant's spell in charge comes to mind. Nothing worse than paying good money to see a bunch of mercenaries who are just going through the motions.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2016)

My biggest downer on the 'breakaway' is that as a supporter of one of the clubs involved I would lose all the friendly rivalries I have with fans of quite a few clubs who would not be involved.

Whilst it is always great to come up against top Euro teams in the CL it doesn't have the same emotional involvement as getting stuck into the Gooners or Spuds.

A thumbs down for me.


----------



## Inertia (2 Mar 2016)

> It has also been noted that the so-called 'big clubs' present at the summit currently lie third (Arsenal), fourth (Manchester City), fifth (Manchester United), eighth (Chelsea) and 11th (Liverpool) in the table.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A thumbs down for me.



And a thumb down from me and I can imagine most of footy fans too.

Invitation only, closed shop, playing the same teams over and over. It's everything that football is not. But that won't stop owners of the biggest clubs trying to force it through.


----------



## Piemaster (2 Mar 2016)

If it happened what would be the effect on the rest of the FL? The available money would likely drop which may leave some clubs in financial problems, but then the better managed ones living within their means could start to shine. Even FA cup money may start to matter more as if it becomes a bigger potential % of income.

I'm actually starting to think it might not be such a bad thing for those that don't make the cut.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Mar 2016)

Piemaster said:


> If it happened what would be the effect on the rest of the FL? The available money would likely drop which may leave some clubs in financial problems, but then the better managed ones living within their means could start to shine. Even FA cup money may start to matter more as if it becomes a bigger potential % of income.
> 
> I'm actually starting to think it might not be such a bad thing for those that don't make the cut.


Does anyone recall when the NTL deal fell through and it looked like it was touch and go for the survival of several football league clubs? If the TV money went, it could be similar - potential disaster for some.

I caught a brief snippet on Radio 5 earlier which said Arsenal have said they consider it a no go, but not had time to check it out yet.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2016)

Maybe they could invent a cup competition where the best super elite teams in Europe get to play each other and then the winner is then known as the Champions of Europe. Oh hang on....


----------



## MarkF (2 Mar 2016)

It's a no-goer, what are the ratings for CL group games now? Pretty poor I'd imagine, I don't even bother watching CL footie until the QF's, if they could just skip straight to the final, Barca v whoever, that'd suit many.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2016)

Results going Leicester's way at the minute, Man City and Spurs losing, and Arsenal drawing


----------



## Roadhump (2 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Maybe they could invent a cup competition where the *best super elite teams* in Europe get to play each other and then the winner is then known as the Champions of Europe. Oh hang on....
> View attachment 120624


When clubs coming 4th get in, the elite label is a bit tenuous, although I agree it does seem the CL is already a version of what they are after, it just seems they want to go further again.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2016)

A great night for PL football.
Wonderful stuff. Some brilliant results


----------



## User482 (2 Mar 2016)

Come on you Irons!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> Come on you Irons!




My favourite result of the night...


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Mar 2016)

Perfect set of results for the Foxes tonight


----------



## User482 (2 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> My favourite result of the night...



The enemy of my enemy is my friend, and all that...


----------



## simon.r (2 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Results going Leicester's way at the minute, Man City and Spurs losing, and Arsenal drawing



Someone's smiling on Leicester. Back in our hands now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> Come on you Irons!


Brilliant result, more than happy to do Leicester a good turn 

I can't remember a season as good as this one, not matter how far back I go.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> The enemy of my enemy is my friend, and all that...





Smokin Joe said:


> Brilliant result, more than happy to do Leicester a good turn
> 
> I can't remember a season as good as this one, not matter how far back I go.



It's simple.
Spurtz must not be allowed to win the league... period. 
Are you hearing me @Dayvo


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2016)

Really enjoyed watching West Ham vs Spuds - cracking game of 'just get on with it' football - none of this possession based pass it any way but forward malarkey.

The Hammers deserved the win by a good margin imo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Brilliant result, more than happy to do Leicester a good turn
> 
> *I can't remember a season as good as this one,* not matter how far back I go.



I don't know about that.

These four seemed better to me:

04/05

05/06

09/10

14/15


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> These four seemed better to me:
> 
> ...


Do I detect a slight touch of bias there, Spokey?


----------



## claudbutler (2 Mar 2016)

I was disappointed with last nights result [2-2] but now it was a very useful point after all


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2016)

Just got back in looked up the results .Can not believe all 3 chasers lost . That point against WBA last night now looks a brilliant result 
Go Foxes


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do I detect a slight touch of bias there, Spokey?



Just a tad. 

Best season was 04/05 with a whopping record total of 95 points (and 12 points clear of 2nd placed Le Arse which was a real Brucie Bonus). Will anyone ever beat 95 points?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2016)




----------



## Stephenite (2 Mar 2016)

Much better watching Utd with the youngsters given a chance. Pace, energy, entertainment!


----------



## mark st1 (3 Mar 2016)

These so called big teams are costing me in my accumulators every week. Strangest league season ever ! safe to say I'm down so far this year


----------



## Dayvo (3 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's simple.
> Spurtz must not be allowed to win the league... period.
> Are you hearing me @Dayvo



Just came through on the jungle telegraph, Ian. 

It'll need more than your dislike of THFC to prevent them from winning!


----------



## simon.r (3 Mar 2016)

I've just realised that LCFC are now mathematically safe from relegation


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Mar 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Much better watching Utd with the youngsters given a chance. Pace, energy, entertainment!


You'll never win anything with kids.


----------



## Stephenite (3 Mar 2016)

simon.r said:


> I've just realised that LCFC are now mathematically safe from relegation


With ten games left and 30 points available Swansea can still be champions.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Much better watching Utd with the youngsters given a chance. Pace, energy, entertainment!



This is very much a personal thing and not intended as a dig.

Which Utd?

Cambridge? Newcastle? Boston? Dundee? Peterborough? (Etc)

The idea that there's only one "United" (as portrayed by the media) annoys me. Greatly.

</poor.rant>


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Mar 2016)

So Palace have effectively swapped places with Chelsea and are now in the race to the bottom. Still Wickham is starting to look worth the 9m


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> This is very much a personal thing and not intended as a dig.
> 
> Which Utd?
> 
> ...




Not a poor rant.. a quite good one imo. 100% agree.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> This is very much a personal thing and not intended as a dig.
> 
> Which Utd?
> 
> ...


Point taken.
Where I come from when there is talk of 'united' in a football context there can't be any mistake as to what I'm talking about.

The media do things that annoy me too. Such as using the term 'america' when they mean USA. Or use 'chelsea' without stipulating the women's or men's team. It happens all the time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Mar 2016)

Brighten up your Friday with this mind boggling sh!te -

http://www.theguardian.com/football...-leicester-relevent-sports-charlie-stillitano


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Brighten up your Friday with this mind boggling sh!te -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...-leicester-relevent-sports-charlie-stillitano


He can, to use the vernacular, fark right off.


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Brighten up your Friday with this mind boggling sh!te -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...-leicester-relevent-sports-charlie-stillitano



"*says US sports executive"
*
And now Sam Allardyce will share his expertise on the NFL. Sam?...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Brighten up your Friday with this mind boggling sh!te -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...-leicester-relevent-sports-charlie-stillitano



Well, that opens up a whole can of worms and is probably indicative of football clubs now being big businesses with fans being termed customers etc.

It's a subject that I really haven't got my head around tbh.

For all the euphoria that surrounds eg the Thai takeover of Leicester or the Iranian buyout of Everton the fans of those clubs will eventually have to come to terms with the fact that their club is now a globalised marketing machine set up to achieve a decent ROI. Subtle changes take place and the club you love, and will continue to love, will no longer feel quite the same again.

To an extent I can see the argument re the Euro 'big clubs' (assuming the reporting is factually correct) in-as-much as the CL exists in its current form simply because some clubs have poured huge amounts of money into their businesses over a long period of time and have created a large global audience that is the bedrock of the CL. And they want a continued slice of the action and will fight tooth and nail to get it too.

From a CL perspective who do they want in the competition from England each year? It'll be the two Manc's, Chelsea, Arsenal for sure and possibly LFC/Spurs - purely based on global reach.

Whilst Leicester winning the EPL is romantic the proposition of them playing in the CL probably doesn't float the boat of those responsible for the commercial success of the CL. I don't mean that to be in any way derogatory to The Foxes it's just what I see as a basic fact of life in top tier football.

I think the article just raises the spectre of what is really the unseemly side of football ie 'the money'. Even the mighty Barcelona are making a pre-emptive strike to ensure that they are not marginalised from the CL riches - their 'wild card' proposal whereby 'big clubs' get automatic entry into the CL is merely a way of ensuring that they do not dip out of the money trough if they do not qualify by the current rules at some future date.

I am not saying I think any of this is right and as I said I haven't got my head straight on it all tbh.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2016)

I really like this alternative table. 

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/sp..._Crystal_Palace_bottom_and_Arsenal_mid_table/


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Point taken.
> Where I come from when there is talk of 'united' in a football context there can't be any mistake as to what I'm talking about.
> 
> The media do things that annoy me too. Such as using the term 'america' when they mean USA. Or use 'chelsea' without stipulating the women's or men's team. It happens all the time.



I share those frustrations. 

Being more positive about the game, it's good to see Middlesborough pushing on for promotion. I have enjoyed watching them visit Newcastle in the past, particularly when it's claimed as a derby.


----------



## martint235 (5 Mar 2016)

Watching the Burnley v Blackburn match. The fans don't seem to try to kill each other anymore.


----------



## TVC (5 Mar 2016)

Glad to see Leicester won the North London derby.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2016)

Holey Moley!!!!!!!!!!!!

West Ham, 0-2 down to Everton with fifteen minutes to go so I stop bothering to keep up to date on the Guardian website thinking that's that. Just have a peek to see what the final score was and they've only bloody well turned it round and won 3-2, all the goals in the last 12 minutes. Everton are our bogey team too.

Match of the day tonight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Mar 2016)

Lukaku missed a penalty to make it 3-0 and then we go and score three goals in the last twelve minutes.

It just gets better and better joe.


----------



## User482 (5 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Holey Moley!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> West Ham, 0-2 down to Everton with fifteen minutes to go so I stop bothering to keep up to date on the Guardian website thinking that's that. Just have a peek to see what the final score was and they've only bloody well turned it round and won 3-2, all the goals in the last 12 minutes. Everton are our bogey team too.
> 
> Match of the day tonight!!!!!!!!!!


I'd written it off too. This must be our best team since 1985.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> I'd written it off too. This must be our best team since 1985.


Easily.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2016)

Lester 1 up


----------



## MarkF (5 Mar 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Lukaku missed a penalty to make it 3-0 and then we go and score three goals in the last twelve minutes.



He didn't "miss", he was cheated, the keeper was so far off his line it's a wonder he didn't take the penalty himself!


----------



## Stephenite (5 Mar 2016)

City 5 points clear! and 9 games to go.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Holey Moley!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> West Ham, 0-2 down to Everton with fifteen minutes to go so I stop bothering to keep up to date on the Guardian website thinking that's that. Just have a peek to see what the final score was and they've only bloody well turned it round and won 3-2, all the goals in the last 12 minutes. Everton are our bogey team too.
> 
> Match of the day tonight!!!!!!!!!!


What a result for the hammers champions league in sight 
Oh bye the way we are top of the league 
Not pretty but a win is a win . much better second half for the foxes substitutions seemed to work
Go foxes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2016)

Stephenite said:


> City 5 points clear! and 9 games to go.



Lincoln, Manchester, Stoke?


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> What a result for the hammers champions league in sight
> Oh bye the way we are top of the league
> *Not pretty but a win is a win* . much better second half for the foxes substitutions seemed to work
> Go foxes



Winning ugly is the mark of quality. I really hope you do it.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lincoln, Manchester, Stoke?


As you know there only one City and that's Leicester


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> As you know there only one City and that's Leicester



You mean York


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Winning ugly is the mark of quality. I really hope you do it.




There's a heck of a lot of us wishing the same.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Mar 2016)

Yet again, Everton demonstrate the consistency they have developed under Roberto Martinez by yet again getting in front and controlling the game then suddenly imploding and gifting the opposition the points. 

Taking nothing away from the Hammers, fair play to them, they exploited our soft centre (and flanks) very effectively, but don't get too excited about it, as I said to a Stoke fan walking away from the ground after they beat us in similar fashion at Christmas, "Anyone can come here and get 3 or 4 goals".

It happens time after time after time after time with our supposedly progressive, exciting manager. I can't see the new billionaire major shareholder at Everton tolerating such under-performance for long when he is in place. I am very much in the rapidly growing Martinez out camp now.


----------



## User482 (6 Mar 2016)

MarkF said:


> He didn't "miss", he was cheated, the keeper was so far off his line it's a wonder he didn't take the penalty himself!


And the foul was outside the area.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> And the foul was outside the area.


True both...neither of which change the fact that it was a tragically lame attempt at a spot kick. So much so that I suspect the average neutral would have no problem with the use of the term 'miss'.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Mar 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Yet again, Everton demonstrate the consistency they have developed under Roberto Martinez by yet again getting in front and controlling the game then suddenly imploding and gifting the opposition the points.
> 
> Taking nothing away from the Hammers, fair play to them, they exploited our soft centre (and flanks) very effectively, but don't get too excited about it, as I said to a Stoke fan walking away from the ground after they beat us in similar fashion at Christmas, "Anyone can come here and get 3 or 4 goals".
> 
> It happens time after time after time after time with our supposedly progressive, exciting manager. I can't see the new billionaire major shareholder at Everton tolerating such under-performance for long when he is in place. I am very much in the rapidly growing Martinez out camp now.


I don't think he was helped particularly yesterday by Kevin " Brainfart" Mirallas. He won't start a game for Everton again, nor should he.

Bringing Niasse on for Lennon with ten men and 20 mins to go was a bit odd; why not Barry or Osman?

And how much is the manager responsible for the centre backs to be unable to defend against crosses? I'm genuinely unsure on that one.


----------



## Inertia (6 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I don't think he was helped particularly yesterday by Kevin " Brainfart" Mirallas. He won't start a game for Everton again, nor should he.
> 
> Bringing Niasse on for Lennon with ten men and 20 mins to go was a bit odd; why not Barry or Osman?
> 
> And how much is the manager responsible for the centre backs to be unable to defend against crosses? I'm genuinely unsure on that one.


He does set the training routine and all the evertonians I speak to think Everton only practice attack and not defence.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I don't think he was helped particularly yesterday by Kevin " Brainfart" Mirallas. He won't start a game for Everton again, nor should he.
> 
> Bringing Niasse on for Lennon with ten men and 20 mins to go was a bit odd; why not Barry or Osman?
> 
> And how much is the manager responsible for the centre backs to be unable to defend against crosses? I'm genuinely unsure on that one.



I agree about Mirallas, in 3.5 years we have seen the odd flash of brilliance but that has been far too infrequent and he is clearly prone to pressing the self destruct button as he did yesterday. He also seems to have a Kevin Mirallas agenda, not a team agenda.

The link below is to an interesting analysis of the effect of putting Niasse on, it takes a different view than most fans. Despite the author backing up his opinion with factual evidence, I still disagree with him, Lennon was playing well, covering a lot of ground and was a serious threat to West Ham. Niasse doesn't know his team mates, he has no PL experience and hasn't played for about 3 months, and it showed, he looks worryingly out of his depth. A more experienced head seemed far more practical in the circumstances.

http://royalbluemersey.sbnation.com...ctical-analysis-roberto-martinez-aaron-lennon

I understand your point about the centre backs, but "individual errors" have been rife for the past 2 seasons and have cost us points aplenty, plus the frequency of our capitulations suggests that issues that could be addressed in training are not being being addressed and / or there are flaws in the team's mindset. Both those things are down to the manager it seems, and given that Wigan went down the same path under Roberto's leadership, amounting in total now to almost 6 out of 7 PL seasons of his teams under-performing I personally fear he, and hence his teams, will always be found wanting in the same ways.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Yet again, Everton demonstrate the consistency they have developed under Roberto Martinez by yet again getting in front and controlling the game then suddenly imploding and gifting the opposition the points.
> 
> Taking nothing away from the Hammers, fair play to them, they exploited our soft centre (and flanks) very effectively, but don't get too excited about it, as I said to a Stoke fan walking away from the ground after they beat us in similar fashion at Christmas, "Anyone can come here and get 3 or 4 goals".
> 
> It happens time after time after time after time with our supposedly progressive, exciting manager. I can't see the new billionaire major shareholder at Everton tolerating such under-performance for long when he is in place. I am very much in the rapidly growing Martinez out camp now.



Martinez has no back up plan. And he can't set a side up to defend.

I don't understand how he got the Everton job after "miraculously" getting Wigan out the relegation spots for a few seasons.

That said, claiming West Ham are class after a win against 10 men is pushing it a bit.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> That said, claiming West Ham are class after a win against 10 men is pushing it a bit.


Ten men or not, to come back from two nil down and win in the final twelve minutes shows a side that knows it's stuff.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ten men or not, to come back from two nil down and win in the final twelve minutes shows a side that knows it's stuff.



Yeah that's reasonable. And I suppose backs me up on Martinez being a bit duff.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Mar 2016)

Roadhump said:


> I agree about Mirallas, in 3.5 years we have seen the odd flash of brilliance but that has been far too infrequent and he is clearly prone to pressing the self destruct button as he did yesterday. He also seems to have a Kevin Mirallas agenda, not a team agenda.
> 
> The link below is to an interesting analysis of the effect of putting Niasse on, it takes a different view than most fans. Despite the author backing up his opinion with factual evidence, I still disagree with him, Lennon was playing well, covering a lot of ground and was a serious threat to West Ham. Niasse doesn't know his team mates, he has no PL experience and hasn't played for about 3 months, and it showed, he looks worryingly out of his depth. A more experienced head seemed far more practical in the circumstances.
> 
> ...


It's difficult to argue with a stats nerd and his heat maps, Opta stats and fancy graphics... But I think me and you agree. In the same position, I'd have left Lennon on for five more minutes, then replaced him with Barry or Osman and sat back more. I don't blame Niasse, I just think that he's still getting to grips with the physical demands of the PL and with 10 men you need someone more experienced in the division.

As regards the defence; they are professional footballers who should know their job inside out. So, either they have been coached to play a certain way which is anathema (in which case, it's the manager's fault), or they just aren't good enough (in which case it's the players' fault). Now, I can't see Jagielka, Stones and Funes Mori all being sold any time soon, so I'm guessing that (rightly or wrongly) Martinez will be the one clearing his locker out at the end of the season.

And, yes, I think it'll be the end of the season, even if Everton lose to Chelsea in the FA Cup. With the season finished at that point, there's no point in changing the manager immediately.

I like Martinez, and I like the way he has the team playing, but the cumulative effect of all of these acts of felo de se can't be doing his stock any good.

I reckon Everton will end up with Pulis, or someone like him.


----------



## MarkF (6 Mar 2016)

You'd have had to pay me good money to watch Everton before Martinez pitched up but I've enjoyed many of their games this season and yesterdays was another cracker. Of course their results don't bother me much, I am not an Evertonian, but I think he has them on the cusp of a breakthrough, yes they have underachieved results wise, but performance wise? I don't think so.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Mar 2016)

MarkF said:


> You'd have had to pay me good money to watch Everton before Martinez pitched up but I've enjoyed many of their games this season and yesterdays was another cracker. Of course their results don't bother me much, I am not an Evertonian, but I think he has them on the cusp of a breakthrough, yes they have underachieved results wise, but performance wise? I don't think so.


They are like a 1970's Italian sports car; lovely to look at, often thrilling when they get going, but you know things will go wrong at the most inopportune time.

If I were still a season ticket holder, I'm not sure what I'd prefer; finishing seventh all the time with a side playing percentage football under a pragmatic David Moyes (with the inevitable crushing losses to the neighbours), or finishing anywhere between third and eighteenth under Martinez, but seeing some lovely stuff between the heartbreak.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2016)

We're getting a new stand to replace the decrepit "tin cowshed".














http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/new-stand-plans-submitted/


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2016)

The Wham Stadium? Is that the sweets or the band?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The Wham Stadium? Is that the sweets or the band?



These are the grounds sponsors.
http://whatmoreuk.com/sections/sdetails/1
I think we'd all prefer the ground's original name The Crown, but money talks. Stanley's new owner is a local bloke who according to reports went with his mate to a game last season and liked it so much he decided to buy the place,


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2016)

I haven't gone to the match tonight. I couldn't face another 2 hours of sitting there in 5 degrees. It looks like i've saved myself a tenner as we're 3-0 down!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35347979 This could be embarrassing!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2016)

According to reports we were well beaten. Ah well, i spent my tenner on a garlic and cheese pizza, a beef and dumpling stew and some beer. So i wise move i'd say!


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2016)

Well, you still have a game in hand over my lot. Win that and you're a point ahead again. The Cobblers look a safe bet on for winning the title, but anything could happen with the rest of the promotion & play-off places...


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2016)

StuAff said:


> Well, you still have a game in hand over my lot. Win that and you're a point ahead again. The Cobblers look a safe bet on for winning the title, but anything could happen with the rest of the promotion & play-off places...



I don't think i could face another play off lottery. To be honest we're kidding ourselves that we could survive in League one. What we need is for northern clubs(only 4 in this division) to come down, not for us to go up to meet them. We're a 4th division club, promotion would cripple us financially! Well played to Portsmouth. Some say it would've been a different result if we'd had our current first choice keeper playing tonight.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Mar 2016)

Piemaster said:


> 2014 Final Arsenal 3 - 2 Hull
> 2015 3rd round Arsenal 2 - 0 Hull
> 2016 5th round *replay* Arsenal *4 - 0 *Hull
> 
> It may be negative yet, but can we get knocked out by a different team next year please?


Goal difference is getting worse!


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Mar 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Goal difference is getting worse!


That was a lovely cross for the first goal


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2016)

MarkF said:


> Needing a win to move into the play offs Bradford lost at home 1-2 to bottom club Colchester, who hadn't won a game of football for t.w.e.n.t.y matches, not since beating, er.......................Bradford.



And one week on............Bradford quite easily beat 2-0 ( and with a missed penalty), the long term leaders Burton Albion.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Mar 2016)

Watching the Utd v Liverpool game on norwegian tv. It's a cracker of a game but, i can't get over there is an ongoing competition with the prize of... lunch with Gary McAlister!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2016)

Man Utd were well beaten. Liverpool should've won 4 or 5 nil. Some of those Utd fans they showed at the end looked scary. No club colours and necks thicker than their heads, giving abusive signs to Louis van Gaal. Some looked to be in their 50's and 60's, grow up boys!


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2016)

On the bright side for Man U, thanks to David de Gea, they only have to win at Old Trafford by three clear goals...oh wait a minute....

Gegenpressive Liverpool performance by all accounts.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2016)

I listened to the build up of the above game and it was billed as "The Biggest in European Football This Week!" by 5Live.

What a load of pish. Whoever markets the EPL is an evil genius.

Two average but expensively assembled sides in a competition that's usually described as a nuisance in England.

That said, Liverpool should be good to watch next season. Klopp's ideas are clicking and don't seem to be knackering players any more.


----------



## MarkF (11 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> That said, Liverpool should be good to watch next season. Klopp's ideas are clicking and don't seem to be knackering players any more.



These "ideas" look to me like "running around a lot".


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2016)

Nicked from a mate

Rafa Benitez starting the season off at Real Madrid then finishing the season at Newcastle.
It's like going to bed with Katy Perry and waking up next to Susan Boyle


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nicked from a mate
> 
> Rafa Benitez starting the season off at Real Madrid then finishing the season at Newcastle.
> It's like going to bed with Katy Perry and waking up next to Susan Boyle




He's probably getting more money for shagging Susan than he did for Katie....money talks!


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Mar 2016)

I don't understand you cannot get a team full of superstars to perform what chance of getting the loon army playing football?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I listened to the build up of the above game and it was billed as "The Biggest in European Football This Week!" by 5Live.
> 
> What a load of pish. Whoever markets the EPL is an evil genius.
> 
> ...



It's strange that the Europa League hasn't really caught on in Blighty as on the continent it's a really big deal - and rightly so. it's chock full of good teams and is very hard to win. Not the same scale of prize money though so I guess that's the sad final arbiter.

I rate the competition - but then I support the only team that has ever held the Europa League and Champions League trophies at the same time. 

I know it was only for 10 days but what the heck!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's strange that the Europa League hasn't really caught on in Blighty as on the continent it's a really big deal - and rightly so. it's chock full of good teams and is very hard to win. Not the same scale of prize money though so I guess that's the sad final arbiter.
> 
> I rate the competition - but then I support the only team that has ever held the Europa League and Champions League trophies at the same time.
> 
> I know it was only for 10 days but what the heck!



I probably prefer it to the Champions League if I'm honest. You get to see a far greater variety of teams throughout the competition, and like you say the continental teams really go for it.

This is a positive of there being less money available. Teams are playing football almost for the sake of it which is all too rare at the highest levels.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2016)

StuAff said:


> On the bright side for Man U, thanks to David de Gea, they only have to win at Old Trafford by three clear goals...oh wait a minute....
> 
> Gegenpressive Liverpool performance by all accounts.



I do like the finer nuances of tactics and love to watch them being put into practice - much easier when actually at a match than the televised fodder.

Lots of non-footie fans dismiss the game as eg 22 men kicking a bag of air about but there is so much subtlety on the tactical front as in this case: the exploitation of the moment the opposition gains possession and the player is deciding what to do next. 

Not an original Klopp philosophy but one that he has perfected - he just needs the right players (sharp of mind and very fit) to execute it properly. I quite enjoy watching the experiment unfold at Liverpool FC and think they will do well next season.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I don't understand you cannot get a team full of superstars to perform what chance of getting the loon army playing football?



Won 11, drew 4, lost 3.

Not bad. He just wasn't the right fit at Real because of his defensive approach. And I suspect there were a lot of personality clashes between him and certain players.

He has proven himself a world class manager, getting him at Newcastle is a huge, huge result. I just hope he manages to keep them up. 

Ashley is obviously after the mega bucks next season promises so will hopefully bin Carr's failed signing policy and give Rafa the money to buy some defenders who can actually defend. Only Dummet gets pass marks this season. Colo and Taylor should be shot and sold for glue.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's strange that the Europa League hasn't really caught on in Blighty as on the continent it's a really big deal - and rightly so. it's chock full of good teams and is very hard to win. Not the same scale of *prize money* though so I guess *that's the sad final arbiter*.



*Nail on head there methinks*. I don't know enough about foreign leagues to be sure, but in England money is the be all and end all that perversely makes not winning things more preferable than winning things in some circumstances, hence the devaluing of the F.A. Cup, and how one take on the Europa by English teams is that it is a hindrance, especially those that don't have the resources of the megarich few. There have been some good things about English football since the money came in, but also many negative things as well, and that seems to be one such example.

Anyway, Spokey, I guess from here on today we are enemies until about 7.30 pm.....just off to meet a few mates in the city centre for a few beers and food before moving on to Goodison.....come on the Toffees!!!


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I do like the finer nuances of tactics and love to watch them being put into practice - much easier when actually at a match than the televised fodder.
> 
> Lots of non-footie fans dismiss the game as eg 22 men kicking a bag of air about but there is so much subtlety on the tactical front as in this case: the exploitation of the moment the opposition gains possession and the player is deciding what to do next.
> 
> Not an original Klopp philosophy but one that he has perfected - he just needs the right players (sharp of mind and very fit) to execute it properly. I quite enjoy watching the experiment unfold at Liverpool FC and think they will do well next season.



I don't believe in it, it's dead end football to me, if next season's Klopp's Liverpool meet a team that works just as hard, but has better players, then they'll likely lose. 

There are already teams using tactics to negate pressing tactics AKA "running around a lot", this involves the recipient knowing, not deciding, what he going to do next and exploiting the space that such tactics always leave.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2016)

Roadhump said:


> *Nail on head there methinks*. I don't know enough about foreign leagues to be sure, but in England money is the be all and end all that perversely makes not winning things more preferable than winning things in some circumstances, hence the devaluing of the F.A. Cup, and how one take on the Europa by English teams is that it is a hindrance, especially those that don't have the resources of the megarich few. There have been some good things about English football since the money came in, but also many negative things as well, and that seems to be one such example.
> 
> Anyway, Spokey, I guess from here on today we are enemies until about 7.30 pm.....just off to meet a few mates in the city centre for a few beers and food before moving on to Goodison.....come on the Toffees!!!



Sadly we couldn't get tickets and we quite like a trip to Goodison - fans have always been good to us on past trips.

May the best team on the day win - and let's hope there are no Official howlers!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2016)

MarkF said:


> I don't believe in it, it's dead end football to me, if next season's Klopp's Liverpool meet a team that works just as hard, but has better players, then they'll likely lose.
> 
> There are already teams using tactics to negate pressing tactics AKA "running around a lot", this involves the recipient knowing, not deciding, what he going to do next and exploiting the space that such tactics always leave.



I can't agree that it's dead end football. To me it's not just a style of working hard but also one of working smart - the latter being seemingly hard to drill into some players.

I think the exploitation of the transitional moment is pretty much key for most decent teams. Apart from the early season trauma with Jose, Chelsea were always (at least the last decade and a bit) brilliant at exploiting that 'moment' albeit not in quite the same fashion as Klopp tries to play. Our players almost instinctively chose between counter attack or deep lying defensive depending on the situation at the time of gaining possession. We seem to have lost some of that fluidity. 

Even the mighty Barcelona, esp' under Pep, added a very high and fast press to their well established possession game and it works very well for them. They look languid at times, mainly because of their high possession football, but they are very Klopp-esque when it comes to exploiting the moment of dither when they cede the ball.

As an aside, I can't wait for next season to come as this one has been a complete Mare.


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Won 11, drew 4, lost 3.
> 
> Not bad. He just wasn't the right fit at Real because of his defensive approach. And I suspect there were a lot of personality clashes between him and certain players.
> 
> ...


Whatever one thinks of Benitez's credentials as a manager (that would be a 700 page thread on its own....) he was on a hiding to nothing with a boss like Florentino Perez. This, after all, is the guy who sacked Carlo Ancelotti the season after Real won the craved tenth European Cup at last, and Vincente del Bosque after four incredibly successful seasons. Apparently, his instructions to Benitez were to play all the galacticos 90 minutes of every match, yet to keep them fresh for the whole season. Oh, and to bring academy players through as well. Not barking enough? When they defeated Rayo Vallecano 10-2, Benitez substituted Gareth Bale in the 74th minute, when they were 8-2 up and Bale had scored four. Rafa's thinking was that the rapturous reception for Bale as he took his bow would be a confidence boost and strengthen the bond between fans and player. Perez was furious. 'He should have stayed on. He might have scored five'. I can't see Zidane lasting long.......
As for Rafa joining Newcastle, out of the frying pan.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2016)

Three wins in a row and we temporarily move into the top half of the table


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2016)

Man shitty beating Norwich was a banker they said bang goes the acca on result number 2.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Man shitty beating Norwich was a banker they said bang goes the acca on result number 2.


No bankers in this years Premier League, it's a topsy turvy season where anyone can beat anyone (And everyone can beat Aston Villa).

All the better for it too (Unless you're Aston Villa).


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2016)

The PL should be like this _every_ year....


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2016)

Would make things a whole lot more exciting..


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> No bankers in this years Premier League, it's a topsy turvy season where anyone can beat anyone (And everyone can beat Aston Villa).
> 
> All the better for it too (Unless you're Aston Villa).



Agreed strange season has been unpredictable to say the least.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2016)

So are Leicester the one off like Blackburn were or have they gate crashed the so called top 4 for good ? On paper they seem to have an ageing squad but still get the results week in week out. I like seeing them play Mahrez looks a proper talent hate Vardy but can't dispute he is a good player.


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2016)

'For good' is what shouldn't be happening.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2016)

Good old fashioned FA Cup game there - evenly balanced but a contender for goal of the season from Lukaku put the first nail in our coffin. One of the best CF goals I have seen for a long long time.

Costa & Barry were a pair of idiots today - matched up together there was always going to be trouble.

Chelsea - a season to forget and I look forward to the rebuild and possible change of identity.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2016)

Costa is a very angry man. Not a bite for me though either that or Barry has a neck made of iron.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Costa is a very angry man. Not a bite for me though either that or Barry has a neck made of iron.



Agreed - not a bite and they had a cuddle and grin apiece at the end. Media will hype it up no end of course.

FWIW (and I think Everton deserved to go through purely on the basis of Rom's two class efforts) I thought Oliver was very poor esp' at the start of the first half when I thought Everton were putting in some very heavy tackles as part of their over-exuberant pressing. 

Costa is an angry man but has behaved well for some time now but the tackle by Barry preceding Costa's yellow was bang out of order and the slow motion replay showed the nasty bend as Costa's lower right leg twisted back. Totally unpunished which was par for the course at that stage of the game.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Agreed - not a bite and they had a cuddle and grin apiece at the end. Media will hype it up no end of course.
> 
> FWIW (and I think Everton deserved to go through purely on the basis of Rom's two class efforts) I thought Oliver was very poor esp' at the start of the first half when I thought Everton were putting in some very heavy tackles as part of their over-exuberant pressing.
> 
> Costa is an angry man but has behaved well for some time now but the tackle by Barry preceding Costa's yellow was bang out of order and the slow motion replay showed the nasty bend as Costa's lower right leg twisted back. Totally unpunished which was par for the course at that stage of the game.



Yup agreed Barry has always been a thug in disguise he may look like Clark Kents boring brother but puts in some filthy challenges that largely go unpunished. Good game in the second half but you always knew Lukaku would get on the score sheet good couple of finishes there.


----------



## cuberider (12 Mar 2016)

2-0 down at half time
2-1 down with 5 mins left
2-3 win. My team turned up for once today


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Mar 2016)

Accrington moved back up to 5th by beating promotion rivals Plymouth with a goal in the 3rd minute of added on time.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/stanley-plymouth/
Plymouth played in a horrible mauve coloured strip. Why they didn't use their traditional green and white i don't know. We like to see clubs in their proper colours providing they don't clash with ours.
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...s/league-two/10203308/accrington-2-1-plymouth


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> So are Leicester the one off like Blackburn were or have they gate crashed the so called top 4 for good ? On paper they seem to have an ageing squad but still get the results week in week out. I like seeing them play Mahrez looks a proper talent hate Vardy but can't dispute he is a good player.



It's a one off so it's now or never for Leicester. QPR did similar about 1974 losing out to Liverpool if i remember rightly. Look what happened to them. I hope Leicester win it but seeing as Leicester is a city it won't beat Blackburn's town team achievement.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's a one off so it's now or never for Leicester. QPR did similar about 1974 losing out to Liverpool if i remember rightly. Look what happened to them. I hope Leicester win it but seeing as Leicester is a city it won't beat Blackburn's town team achievement.



Every credit to Leicester and I hope they go on to win it but a one-off for me too.

If ever there was a season for an 'outsider' to win it then this is it.

Chelsea have had the season from Hell - apart from the JM debacle the core of the team that has sustained them for so long was in its death throws. The Board's transfer market errors last summer didn't exactly help the cause.

MUFC - still suffering from post-SAF syndrome and a similar loss of the vestiges of the old guard. They've spent big but to no avail.

MCFC - poor performance in the PL, at least they have a pot and might get more. Incredibly talented squad but again needs refreshing in key areas.

With these three down, although not entirely out, it has paved the way for another team to step up.

I think if Leicester do it then the two big losers this season are Arsenal & Spurs - perennial there or thereabouts teams this was their golden opportunity.

With almost certain CL involvement next year life will get much harder for Leicester and a lot will rest on how many more Bhat will be thrown at the club.

Apart from the already mentioned three clubs who are having a wayward season doing the obvious strengthening/refocusing job in the summer transfer window - and all have deep pockets (esp' MCFC) and the Rials that will be poured into Everton as well as all the other clubs getting their hands on even more TV money the PL will be an even tougher league to win next year.

I'd fancy City to regroup faster - they have a some stellar players and are only 3 or 4 players away from being stunning as a squad let alone a first eleven. CFC have a good squad that needs around 4 key positions dealt with and an inspirational manager on board and I can see that happening and although I'd be surprised if they win the PL next season I can see them being top 3 again. MUFC will deal with some of their positional weaknesses and probably rid themselves of LVG's lethargic football. So I'd say all three will be in the frame. Arsenal are good and Spurs are on a roll and both have decent squads - I can see them up near the top too.

Leicester's Achilles Heel for me is lack of squad depth and it's one I cannot see being solved in one transfer window. Mahrez may well get snaffled up elsewhere as he is for me the real talent in their squad, Vardy is maybe a one-hit wonder - only 4 goals in the PL since mid-December. So a lot of reshaping of the first eleven and more strength in depth needed at a guess.

So with the drain of CL fixtures and a difficult to realise squad improvement needed I can't see them winning again for some time. Doesn't really matter though as if they do it this season it will be a magnificent achievement and long-lived memory to boot.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> So are Leicester the one off like Blackburn were or have they gate crashed the so called top 4 for good ? On paper they seem to have an ageing squad but still get the results week in week out. I like seeing them play Mahrez looks a proper talent hate Vardy but can't dispute he is a good player.


Don't forget that Blackburn were the Manchester City of their day. Jack Walker pumped forty five million into the club when they won the league, chicken now then but an unprecedented sum at the time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Don't forget that Blackburn were the Manchester City of their day. Jack Walker pumped forty five million into the club when they won the league, chicken now then but an unprecedented sum at the time.



Yes, a lot of people forget that football has always been about the money. Just bigger amounts these days.


----------



## Hitchington (13 Mar 2016)

Andre Marriner. Awful, awful referee.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Andre Marriner. Awful, awful referee.



That foul on Deeney was a shocker. No excuse for the ref there at all.


----------



## Hitchington (13 Mar 2016)

Doesn't matter so much now, 2-0 to the 'orns!


----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Doesn't matter so much now, 2-0 to the 'orns!



That second goal  cue the Wenger out brigade tomorrow on Talksport. Hahaha


----------



## Hitchington (13 Mar 2016)

Haha


----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2016)

Palace Watford Everton all through good to see imo all I hope now is West Ham roll over


----------



## Hitchington (13 Mar 2016)




----------



## Dec66 (13 Mar 2016)

This has been a public service.


----------



## User482 (13 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Palace Watford Everton all through good to see imo all I hope now is West Ham roll over


You'll be the last FA cup match at the Boleyn.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Mar 2016)

Whilst I don't like the way many of the traditions have been overturned in the modern game I now feel we ought to settle cup ties on the day, extra time and penalties if necessary. Replays can be a bit of an unwanted nuisance at the sharp end of the season.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> You'll be the last FA cup match at the Boleyn.



At least you will go out on a high. Poor today that Payet can strike a ball !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2016)

Bloody Hibs got bloody beat in the bloody Scottish League Cup final by bloody Ross Bloody County


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Mar 2016)

The foxes are 5 points clear again


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Bloody Hibs got bloody beat in the bloody Scottish League Cup final by bloody Ross Bloody County



I'd be sympathetic, but I was sitting in the snow at Hampden when youse knacked us 5 - 1 a few years ago in the same final (2008?). 

A day made all the more painful by my Celtic supporting lady friend (at the time, she's since become a Hun because of her new chap) and all her pals becoming Hibees for the day.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Mar 2016)

Electric atmosphere at the Emptihad Arena for the Champions League game tonight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Electric atmosphere at the Emptihad Arena for the Champions League game tonight.
> 
> View attachment 121755



Rubbish game to watch as well. Never seen a team roll over like DK before - very, very odd.

City had by far the easiest draw of the three English teams in this round and good luck to them on the road ahead.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Mar 2016)

2-0 down after 9 minutes, recover to win 3-2 with a last minute goal. Football doesn't get any better than that and I'm still grinning


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Electric atmosphere at the Emptihad Arena for the Champions League game tonight.
> 
> View attachment 121755



Probably all supporting Leicester nowadays.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Mar 2016)

swl said:


> 2-0 down after 9 minutes, recover to win 3-2 with a last minute goal. Football doesn't get any better than that and I'm still grinning



I`v just watched the Alston goal and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Mar 2016)

We are still top of the league . That was hard listening on the radio what an open game ! 
Go foxes. This could happen !


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> We are still top of the league . That was hard listening on the radio what an open game !
> Go foxes. This could happen !


Yours to lose now.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Mar 2016)

Phew! First win for Norwich since January 2nd. Now a nice draw between Newcastle and Sunderland and a few red cards thrown in please !!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Yours to lose now.


Don't put the pressure on were only a little team and not use to it


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2016)

Spurs to draw tomorrow please.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Mar 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Spurs to lose tomorrow please.



FTFY


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Mar 2016)

Gary Lineker said he`d do the first MoTD of next season in his underwear if Leicester City won the league...

I`ll raise.... a naked (7 km) Hicks Lodge mtb trail ride 

.... with pics


----------



## Spartak (19 Mar 2016)

Great win for Norwich today  COYY


----------



## simon.r (19 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> We are still top of the league . That was hard listening on the radio what an open game !
> Go foxes. This could happen !



It's just amazing. In 30+ years of supporting City I've never been so consistently surprised by our results. I keep expecting us to implode, but.... 

In any other season a point away at Palace would be considered a good result. 

My son was at the game today (Leicester fan in the home end!) He reports that the atmosphere generated by the City fans was "astonishing" and he's been to enough games to compare. 

Come on you blues!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Mar 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`v just watched the Alston goal and all I can say is WOW!



If you think that was good, check out Luke Leahy's goal earlier in the season - move starts about 25s in:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-sAg4g0YhM


----------



## mark st1 (19 Mar 2016)

swl said:


> If you think that was good, check out Luke Leahy's goal earlier in the season - move starts about 25s in:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-sAg4g0YhM




Shades of Van Basten ! That was pretty impressive.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Gary Lineker said he`d do the first MoTD of next season in his underwear if Leicester City won the league...
> 
> I`ll raise.... a naked (7 km) Hicks Lodge mtb trail ride
> 
> .... with pics



Yes but i for one wouldn't want to see that. Now if he said he was going to stop making those sh!t crisps adverts if Leicester win i'd be happy.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but i for one wouldn't want to see that. Now if he said he was going to stop making those sh!t crisps adverts if Leicester win i'd be happy.



Its all about the Vardy salted


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Mar 2016)

I think someone should check on Marmion, he may be a little fragile tonight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2016)

Stanley are 2 points off an automatic promotion place. The bookies usual favourites for relegation have upset the odds for the 10th year in a row.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/dagenham-stanley-2/


----------



## Seevio (19 Mar 2016)

And the mighty Gas have made it up to an automatic promotion place thanks to Plymouth slipping up.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2016)

swl said:


> If you think that was good, check out Luke Leahy's goal earlier in the season - move starts about 25s in:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-sAg4g0YhM




What a cracker, and very modestly celebrated, too. And from, presumably, the left-back, as well.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2016)

Oh, and Luke Leahy's English.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Mar 2016)

Yep and so is Will Vaulks who laid on the peach of a pass. He's fond of the odd cracking goal too.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2016)

44 seconds was all that it needed to put Spurs ahead at home to Bournemouth. 

Even better, Southampton beat Liverpool after being 0-2 down. 

And maybe the north-east draw will help Norwich.


----------



## Roadhump (20 Mar 2016)

An abysmal display by Everton at Goodison Park yesterday where we recorded our 8th home league defeat from 16 games this season, to go with the 4 wins and 4 draws - shocking form that would get many a manager sacked. If it wasn't for the decent away form, we would be in serious trouble. Pressure is seriously mounting on Roberto Martinez now with many fans feeling that, barring a remarkable run of improved form and results prior to the end of the season, only winning the F.A. Cup can buy him time beyond the end of this season, and many doubting even that will do.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Mar 2016)

I think Everton should get Juergen Klopp in to replace Martinez, he'd never let a two goal lead sl... Oh.


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

But Everton never had a 2 goal lead to slip


----------



## User482 (20 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> But Everton never had a 2 goal lead to slip


They did against West Ham...


----------



## mark st1 (20 Mar 2016)

Go on the Rashford


----------



## Roadhump (20 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> They did against West Ham...


and against Bournemouth, Sunderland (albeit we won 6-2), and Chelsea


----------



## Roadhump (20 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I think Everton should get Juergen Klopp in to replace Martinez, he'd never let a two goal lead sl... Oh.



Today was not the first time; they blew a 2-0 lead against Sunderland at the Tin Mine a few weeks ago when they drew 2-2.

Watching MOTD, it has just been said that this season Liverpool have now lost more points from winning positions (15) this season than any other PL club (Everton have lost 14 from winning positions), 11 have been with Klopp. I hope Klipperty continues that trend into next season and beyond.


----------



## MarkF (21 Mar 2016)

UOTE="Roadhump, post: 4203135, member: 29124"]An abysmal display by Everton at Goodison Park yesterday where we recorded our 8th home league defeat from 16 games this season, to go with the 4 wins and 4 draws - shocking form that would get many a manager sacked. If it wasn't for the decent away form, we would be in serious trouble. Pressure is seriously mounting on Roberto Martinez now with many fans feeling that, barring a remarkable run of improved form and results prior to the end of the season, only winning the F.A. Cup can buy him time beyond the end of this season, and many doubting even that will do.[/QUOTE]

Who won a trophy in recent memory, Martinez or Everton?

What did Everton win/do under the halcyon days under Moyes?


----------



## Roadhump (21 Mar 2016)

MarkF said:


> UOTE="Roadhump, post: 4203135, member: 29124"]An abysmal display by Everton at Goodison Park yesterday where we recorded our 8th home league defeat from 16 games this season, to go with the 4 wins and 4 draws - shocking form that would get many a manager sacked. If it wasn't for the decent away form, we would be in serious trouble. Pressure is seriously mounting on Roberto Martinez now with many fans feeling that, barring a remarkable run of improved form and results prior to the end of the season, only winning the F.A. Cup can buy him time beyond the end of this season, and many doubting even that will do.



Who won a trophy in recent memory, Martinez or Everton?

What did Everton win/do under the halcyon days under Moyes?[/QUOTE]

When Martinez does leave Everton, I would be extremely concerned if they re-appointed Moyes, he played an important role and was a round peg in a round hole at that time, but IMO would now be inappropriate for our future development. Although if I had to make a choice between the 2, it would be Moyes every time. 

As to your questions: 

In recent memory, Martinez has won a trophy, not Moyes or Everton. My obvious counter is that in recent times, Martinez is the only one of those who has been relegated. In a previous post you said you think Everton could be on the verge of something special with Martinez; I can see why you say that, but his naivety could just as easily lead us to the verge of something disastrous.

I wouldn't describe the Moyes era as halcyon, but he did take an almost destitute club that in the previous 10 seasons had achieved a single top half finish, and was amongst the relegation favourites every year, and turned it into a consistent, stable top half club that was usually just behind the "elite" mega rich few at the end of the season. He also qualified for the Champions League. In 11 full seasons he had one very poor finish (17th) and a poor one by his overall record (11th), otherwise he achieved a top half finish every season. Martinez is in his 7th full season as a PL manager and apart from one very good season (arguably with the benefit of the residual Moyes influence), it looks as though this will be his 6th bottom half finish.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Mar 2016)

Looking good for West Ham's move to the Olympic Stadium -

http://www.theguardian.com/football...nited-olympic-stadium-increase-capacity-60000


----------



## Dayvo (24 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looking good for West Ham's move to the Olympic Stadium -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...nited-olympic-stadium-increase-capacity-60000



I'm a Tottenham fan but was very pleased that West Ham got the Olympic stadium. Just didn't realise they had that many fans.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Good to see a successful state handout.


Manchester City got an even better one with the Etihad Stadium, handed to them buckshee after the Commonwealth Games. And remind me again how much British Cycling paid for the velodromes in Manchester and London, or the Hog Hill road racing circuit?

Eff all, perhaps?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Mar 2016)

Ikechi Anya is quality! Best Scottish winger since Pat Nevin I reckon.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Pat Nevin



Chelsea's greatest ever player..... Zola come a close second.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Chelsea's greatest ever player..... Zola come a close second.



Killie legend too. Broke my heart when he signed for Motherwell.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2016)

Stanley won again!!

http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/stanley-leyton-orient-2/


----------



## mark st1 (26 Mar 2016)

Going 3-1 England.


----------



## gavgav (26 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Stanley won again!!
> 
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/stanley-leyton-orient-2/


I'm rooting for you to get that third automatic spot!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2016)

Cracker from Vardy!


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Mar 2016)

England doing a Leicester


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Mar 2016)

This is the best 30 minutes of football I've seen England play since we put 5 past them.

Graham


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> This is the best 30 minutes of football I've seen England play since we put 5 past them.
> 
> Graham




Agreed. Awesome stuff. Amazing turnaround.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2016)

Weird, I thought Germany looked like an old version of England at times.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2016)

Great game..I'd just take that to the Euro's..


----------



## Stephenite (26 Mar 2016)

I'm following the BBC text coverage - as I'm out in the sticks. They mentioned a certain Roy! Hodgson. I think I'm going to adopt that.

Roy! can pick a team, can't he?


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Mar 2016)

I think this would be a good time for Wayne Rooney to announce his retirement from international football


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2016)

gavgav said:


> I'm rooting for you to get that third automatic spot!



Thanks,it'll be a tall order but as long as we keep up performances like yesterday's we have as much chance as the others. If not, a Wembley play off final win will suffice! I think there are only 3 league teams who haven't played at Wembley. Stanley are one of them,


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Scotland won midweek in a friendly against a team who are going to the Euros.
England won tonight against a team who are going to the Euros.

Both friendlies.

Scotland team is shite.

Vardy's goal was sublime.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2016)

So are England the new world champions, after beating the current ones?


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Mar 2016)

That was as good a performance from England as I can remember, ever. Even in the first half they looked more impressive than Germany, score notwithstanding, and they never looked beaten, or played like it. The goals were all superb, and the win no more than they deserved. Vardy's goal was sublime, but in a way, Kane's was even better. Talk about something from nothing! Great stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

F*ck me...


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> F*ck me...



What's up?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2016)

So far, so England. Horse an easy qualifying group and look promising in the build up to a tournament.

I wonder if it will be different when they get to France? Or will it be the usual scrape out of the group and get knocked out in the quarter finals?

Personally I hope not. I like Hodgson and think he's done a good job of clearing out the "old guard" to an extent. England have some genuinely exciting players these days.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Mar 2016)

The team looked young fit and hungry..
Let's see how they cope with Holland..


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Mar 2016)

I only watched the second half and after the game posted that it was the best 30 minutes I've seen England play since we beat Germany 1-5 in 2001.

Upon reflection, I'd say that this performance was _better than in 2001_ as we actually bossed the second half for long periods. Most unusually for an England team we managed to keep possession more than 20 seconds at a time by playing a simple passing game. This was possible due to players off the ball working hard to make themselves available and also looking to pass the ball forward, rather than clamming up and always looking for the safe pass.

We showed a certain arrogance against the World Champions and I for once am filled with hope for the future. This is what _I _feel. Not the English media, who would have us winning the Euros after one better than average performance.

I know it's only one game though. Let's see if we can do the same against Holland before getting too excited.

Graham


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Let's get it over and done with now, that what I say.



hmmm you may be right ...


----------



## mark st1 (27 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> So far, so England. Horse an easy qualifying group and look promising in the build up to a tournament.
> 
> I wonder if it will be different when they get to France? Or will it be the usual scrape out of the group and get knocked out in the quarter finals?
> 
> Personally I hope not. I like Hodgson and think he's done a good job of clearing out the "old guard" to an extent. England have some genuinely exciting players these days.


And que the build up in the press of this is our best chance since to win s trophy since 66. Just before they release copious amounts of stories about players sleeping with other players wives drinking in night clubs pulling hookers betting thousands on tiddly winks blah blah blah.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Mar 2016)

I enjoyed the game and it was a good result - should've been 3-3 imo as the disallowed goal looked onside on the replays - unless subsequent analysis has found this not to be the case?

Not too excited about our chances in the Euro's though - this was a friendly and the slightly lethargic looking Germans will amp it up when it's all for real.

Thought Neuer looked off colour esp' with some of the bonkers short balls out to his defenders.

Felt for Butland too - pretty sure he would've saved that goal if he hadn't been hobbling about.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Mar 2016)

Don't know why but biggest surprise for me was Lothar Matthäus having such a huge personality.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Mar 2016)

It was a good performance, but as said only a friendly. it would be nice to see that sort of level in the tournament, but we'll see. If Rooney is selected the chances diminish as it becomes all about him and if he is off the boil it tends to effect the rest of the team. His time is (Or should be) up now.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Don't know why but biggest surprise for me was Lothar Matthäus having such a huge personality.



Don't you think the black jacket/black shirt and matching tie/pocket square was a bit much though?

I predict the following:

England put in a decent performance against Holland and the press start to build up our chances for silverware
We end up in a group where there are endless opportunities for newspapers to peddle out their old xenophobic stereotypes
Under the massive weight of expectations England put in a poor performance in Game 1 and the press turns against them
England capitulate and we fail to get out of the group

It really is a great pity that the press do this; massively build up expectations then castigate the team for a poor performance. I think that is one of the main reasons why England consistently fails to punch its weight in the big tournaments


----------



## Haitch (27 Mar 2016)

Put your money on Northern Ireland for the Euros


http://bcove.me/y5deqx7f


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Alan H said:


> Put your money on Northern Ireland for the Euros
> 
> 
> http://bcove.me/y5deqx7f



Not with that 'keeper!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

In tonight's friendly against Spain, the Romanians are wearing shirts with calculations rather than number to promote maths for children






I think this is the left back...


----------



## philk56 (27 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So are England the new world champions, after beating the current ones?



http://www.ufwc.co.uk


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> In tonight's friendly against Spain, the Romanians are wearing shirts with calculations rather than number to promote maths for children
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be interesting when the ref books them and has to take their number.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Dayvo said:


> It'll be interesting when the ref books them and has to take their number.


They have one player booked. I think it was Piersquared 


The match stats are bizarre: Romania have had 29% possession and 18 shots at goal, the Spaniards 71% of possession and 9 shots on target. Given the desire to improve maths, can anyone represent this to me in a formula.?


----------



## mark st1 (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> They have one player booked. I think it was Piersquared
> 
> 
> The match stats are bizarre: Romania have had 29% possession and 18 shots at goal, the Spaniards 71% of possession and 9 shots on target. Given the desire to improve maths, can anyone represent this to me in a formula.?



Formula = Louis Van Gaal must be involved with the Spanish.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2016)

Stanley won again to go within 1 point of an automatic promotion spot.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/newport-stanley-2/


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Mar 2016)

What's going on!

Why aren't we wearing white shirts with blue shorts and Holland orange shirts and white shorts?

Does my head in. Holland in blue - it's just wrong.



Graham


----------



## Stephenite (29 Mar 2016)

I think it was in the eighties I had pyjamas just like the new England kit.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2016)

What's with the red socks
Just make a new kit and flog it to the fans


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2016)

Oh look milners on the field..


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2016)

meta lon said:


> Oh look milners on the field..


He's the captain !!!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2016)

Vardy's certainly the man of the moment....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> What's with the red socks


Better than the away socks. Fussy kit design, home and away.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Mar 2016)

That new England kit is a bit naff. This is one of my favourite England shirts I think it was only worn for one match..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2016)

I'm rather glad about the result. Mostly because it will calm down unrealistic expectations a little.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm rather glad about the result. Mostly because it will calm down unrealistic expectations a little.



I'm not so sure about that - I give it until May before the tabloids kick off some kind of '50 Years of Hurt' campaign and folk start sticking stupid little flags all over their cars.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not so sure about that - I give it until May before the tabloids kick off some kind of '50 Years of Hurt' campaign and folk start sticking stupid little flags all over their cars.


I know, and there'll be another football song around to pollute the air waves, but beating Germany and the Netherlands would make the fever levels unbearable.

Anyhow, I thought the Netherlands looked pretty good to me. I saw none of their qualifiers but they appear to have rebuilt the team promisingly.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know, and there'll be another football song around to pollute the air waves, but beating Germany and the Netherlands would make the fever levels unbearable.
> 
> Anyhow, I thought the Netherlands looked pretty good to me. I saw none of their qualifiers but they appear to have rebuilt the team promisingly.



Very true.

I missed the England game last night, fell asleep half way through our rain fest with Denmark - have the Dutch changed much since the World Cup?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Mar 2016)

My close personal friend Rob has been in touch to tell me he's alright and that he appreciates the support; thought I'd share the good news.

The look of anguish on his face broke my heart a little so I'll take him an extra big bag of grapes and some orange Lucozade, which is his favourite.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not so sure about that - I give it until May before the tabloids kick off some kind of '50 Years of Hurt' campaign and folk start sticking stupid little flags all over their cars.



That's right! And what kind of football fan would want to look like Mel bloody Gibson?!


----------



## MarkF (30 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> That new England kit is a bit naff. This is one of my favourite England shirts I think it was only worn for one match..



Are you serious? No wonder they only wore it for one match.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2016)

MarkF said:


> Are you serious? No wonder they only wore it for one match.



Why what's wrong with it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> My close personal friend Rob has been in touch to tell me he's alright and that he appreciates the support; thought I'd share the good news.
> 
> The look of anguish on his face broke my heart a little so I'll take him an extra big bag of grapes and some orange Lucozade, which is his favourite.
> 
> View attachment 123240



Hey don't you call the keeper who played a big part in our promotion 10 years ago!


----------



## AndyRM (31 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey don't you call the keeper who played a big part in our promotion 10 years ago!



I call him all the time as he is my close personal friend, which is why he emailed me!


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I call him all the time as he is my close personal friend, which is why he emailed me!



I don't know if you're being serious or not.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2016)

Sad news,Ian Britton the former Chelsea Blackpool and Burnley player has died aged 61. I remember him scoring the goal that kept Burnley in the Football League in 1987.





Just look at that hair!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2016)

Hmmm - I wonder if the current champions will beat bottom placed Villa today?

Had a lovely time there last season, but this year I lacked enthusiasm to put in a days effort to go and watch some lads pick up a collective million or two for little effort whilst my wife and I spend a couple of hundred quid, and endure a long bout of M6-itis, for the privilege of watching.

My enthusiasm for my club, in this difficult season has waned somewhat. Not because I am only happy when we are winning pots but because of the obvious lack of effort put in by some players.

(I'll still be jumping up and down, offering unheard advice, today at 12.45 though )


----------



## Roadhump (2 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmm - I wonder if the current champions will beat bottom placed Villa today?
> 
> Had a lovely time there last season, but this year I lacked enthusiasm to put in a days effort to go and watch some lads pick up a collective million or two for little effort whilst my wife and I spend a couple of hundred quid, and endure a long bout of M6-itis, for the privilege of watching.
> 
> ...



You are well in command, 3-0 up just after half time, and can you really see any prospect whatsoever of that changing? If someone asked me to provide an example of the word "wretched" in action, I would tell them to go and watch Villa this season, they are so poor it is unbelievable.

I remember at Goodison in 1986/87 (when Villa were relegated) Everton played them off the park and their fans sang "We're so sh*t it's unbelievable". I was reminded of that today when the commentator said this season their fans sing to opposition fans, "You're nothing special, we lose every week"

Even when they get a good shot on goal it is blocked by one of their own players. You are justifiably sceptical about footballing millionaires, but given Villa's total absence of fight or self belief, that seems ironic from a Chelsea fan.

Loftus Cheek looks a player.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Apr 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Loftus Cheek looks a player.



Tbf my Nan would look like Ronaldo against this shower.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Tbf my Nan would look like Ronaldo against this shower.


Fair point


----------



## mark st1 (2 Apr 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Fair point


As was yours he did look good another good young English prospect.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2016)

Ok game in the end for the youngsters/newbies and returnees from international duties.

Villa were astonishingly bad.

Going to watch Arsenal vs Watford next, then Liverpool vs Spurs and then the big Spanish clash at 7.30pm.

Bit of a football-fest today as it's been raining all day and no cycling for me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2016)

Liverpool vs Spurs by far the best game of the four we watched today. End to end and played at high speed.

We (Lovely Wife & I) think the Northern biased punditry teams always ignore Chelsea when discussing matches with Liverpool/ Man Utd - at least they were consistent today with Sky barely mentioning Spurs during the half time analysis.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2016)

It's up to Leicester tomorrow, Spurs dropping 2 points put a spring in everyone's step round here tonight. A win to give a two game buffer is surely enough.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's up to Leicester tomorrow, Spurs dropping 2 points put a spring in everyone's step round here tonight. A win to give a two game buffer is surely enough.


That was a great result for Leicester. They've just got to avoid the jitters now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> That was a great result for Leicester. They've just got to avoid the jitters now.



Was a good watch as well.

Still undecided about the first half possible handball - from the camera behind and to the left of the Leicester goal it looked like it may have been deliberate to me.

Looks like The Foxes are well on their way now - every credit to them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2016)

I'm glad I'm not a Leicester fan.

My nerves couldn't take it between now and the end of the season.


----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2016)

That'll do.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm glad I'm not a Leicester fan.
> 
> My nerves couldn't take it between now and the end of the season.



My nerves can't take it . one nil wins are painful to watch .please can we win easily for once . 
But I ll take a nervy one nil  
One relived foxes fan


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2016)

@ianrauk @SpokeyDokey and any others who support that team.

Antonio Conte will be your new head coach, (why not manager?)



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35960848


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @ianrauk @SpokeyDokey and any others who support that team.
> 
> Antonio Conte will be your new head coach, (why not manager?)
> 
> ...



@Supersuperleeds

My guess would be that there will be a restructuring on the scouting/recruiting/development side of things with maybe the appointment of a DoF to replace Emenalo . Just a guess though.

If so I prefer this as a Head Coach still has a lot of input into what happens in terms of player acquisition but has more time to concentrate on the first team development and management.

Clearly Chelsea need a major refocus on first team development in light of the *iss poor performance this season - part of this was down to appalling recruitment (lack of obtaining our key targets and the transfer in of some dodgy players) in the last summer transfer window, JM's absolute meltdown (I hold him about 80% responsible for our current abysmal season) and, of course, the now infamous and absurd Far East tour that was very late in pre-season and left us 2 weeks or so off the pace of most other teams in the PL on the opening day of the current season. None of this was helped by the fact that the spine of the preceding decade's very effective team was reduced to one fairly effective player (JT) and we now, like many PL teams, are mercenary central with players that have no great embedded passion for the club. Not sure how this gets fixed tbh - maybe it just is what it is and we have to find other ways of building in resilience when the chips are down. It was not too long ago that even the mighty Barcelona hated coming up against CFC as they knew we would fight until the bitter end. This season that spirit has been notably absent.

Utter *loody shambles really - I am moderately pleased that even in major 'limp' mode we are not a million miles behind LFC/MUFC/MCFC although the latter two clubs are also well below their usual best - between CFC/MUFC/MCFC this accounts for the pretty topsy-turvy state of the PL this season. Not being disparaging to the current top 3 but with these 3 aforementioned clubs on song the PL would look very different to what it does now. I accept that a lot of people like the way the table looks at the moment although I hope that Leicester & Spurs make a real go of it in the CL next season as the 4th English qualification spot is starting to look problematical due to (primarily) MUFC/CFC under-performing/not participating in the CL which is dragging the English co-efficient down quite rapidly. Both teams will need significant investment in the summer to sustain a decent PL & CL campaign next season - neither currently have strength in depth imo.

So, I prefer a Head Coach with input to transfer policy but with the main focus being on sorting out the mess that is our first team.

I think AC is a first class appointment - a no-nonsense leader who is passionate and acts as the 12th man in the tech' area.

Whilst Guus has done a decent stabilising job and given us, a now unbeatable, record run of unbeaten games in the PL this season he is very 'interim' imo and like his compatriot LVG seems to have his *rse glued to his comfy seat during games.

I much prefer the Klopp (and dare I say it, Gus Poyet) style of passion in my team's Managers (or Head Coach's!) - I want to see them fighting alongside the players and leaping and screaming at least as much as Lovely Wife & I do when we score/win. 

AC is on par with these two when it comes to a spirited display during games. I also like the fact that he is very flexible with formations and may well change our same old, same old, reliance (principally) on 4-2-3-1 although this may well take a while as the recruitment of the right players will take some time.

I'm hopeful of a there or thereabouts performance under AC in the PL next season and requalification for the CL the season after next.

Sorry about the long answer!


----------



## Lonestar (4 Apr 2016)

I've got £50 on Arsenal to win at West Ham I so want Leicester to win this...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2016)

Who are we all watching tonight?

Barca or Bayern?

Barca here. I never get bored of watching them.


----------



## MarkF (5 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Who are we all watching tonight?
> 
> Barca or Bayern?
> 
> Barca here. I never get bored of watching them.



Me neither but I want Atleti to win, they have played really well and surely it was yellow for Torres not a red? 

Ooops, missed the first yellow, still..............Busquets mis-controlled the ball, that's what drew the Torres challenge, otherwise he'd have just closed him down, tough decision already on a yellow, harsh IMO.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Apr 2016)

That Suarez is a nasty little shoot. One of the best players in the world but he'd kick his own mum if he thought no one was watching.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> Me neither but I want Atleti to win, they have played really well and surely it was yellow for Torres not a red?
> 
> Ooops, missed the first yellow, still..............Busquets mis-controlled the ball, that's what drew the Torres challenge, otherwise he'd have just closed him down, tough decision already on a yellow, harsh IMO.



Agreed but the first challenge on Neymar was beyond pointless. Always going to leave yourself open to be punished. Ruined a good game imo


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Who are we all watching tonight?
> 
> Barca or Bayern?
> 
> Barca here. I never get bored of watching them.





I watched Clitheroe get beat 4 -1 at home to Bamber Bridge in the Evo Stik League.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2016)

Love 'em or hate 'em they're back, and credit where it's due they've climbed back from rock bottom. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35912680


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> That Suarez is a nasty little shoot. One of the best players in the world but he'd kick his own mum if he thought no one was watching.



She did pour a pan of boiling water over him, so a kick seems reasonable.

Edit - I was thinking of Charlie Tevez, not Suarez. Their names rhyme and they're both twats so my justification still sort of stands.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2016)

PSG crap vs City crap - woeful error laden match.


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

Jordan Henderson is injured and may miss the Euros!!!!
How is Woy going to find a midfielder to replace a bloke with his talent?
And before you ask, I've hung up my boots.


----------



## MarkF (8 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Jordan Henderson is injured and may miss the Euros!!!!
> How is Woy going to find a midfielder to replace a bloke with his talent?
> And before you ask, I've hung up my boots.



Lee Cattermole?


----------



## mark st1 (8 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> Lee Cattermole?


----------



## User482 (9 Apr 2016)

Sounds like a fantastic match at the Boleyn... West Ham 0-2 down and have come back to 3-2.


----------



## vickster (9 Apr 2016)

3-3 come on Arsenal


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Apr 2016)

I thought we'd blown that completely at 0-2. A draw was a good result on the day but no good to either side long term.

Still, as we were tipped to be fighting relegation this year I'll settle for where we are.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2016)

Arsenal chokers... nothing ever changes.


----------



## User482 (9 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I thought we'd blown that completely at 0-2. A draw was a good result on the day but no good to either side long term.
> 
> Still, as we were tipped to be fighting relegation this year I'll settle for where we are.



I have to keep reminding myself of that!


----------



## vickster (9 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Arsenal chokers... nothing ever changes.


And Chelsea...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> And Chelsea...




Oh for sure, terrible season.. but Arsenal... lol... c'mon.. they choke every year... A-hole Whinger must go...in fact.... no.. he must stay


----------



## mark st1 (9 Apr 2016)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Apr 2016)

Good day to be a Bairn today. Last minute winner and the spoonburners lost. Gonna be a tense night in Leith on Tuesday


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Love 'em or hate 'em they're back, and credit where it's due they've climbed back from rock bottom. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35912680



What do you mean "back"?

The original club went bankrupt and were liquidated. This new club were admitted to the lowest league and have spent circa £100 million, accumulating debts of £30 million and have gone through four managers in four years to get into the top league at the second attempt. Credit where it's due?


----------



## martint235 (9 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> And Chelsea...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2016)




----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Apr 2016)

Stanley are in third place after today's win at Luton!
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/coleman-hails-luton-win/


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Stanley are in third place after today's win at Luton!
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/coleman-hails-luton-win/


And the Cobblers are going up, well done them. We're still nicely in the play-off spots.


----------



## martint235 (10 Apr 2016)

Yeah you cant


ianrauk said:


>


Yeah you just can't buy a decent history and sense of tradition.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Yeah you cant
> 
> Yeah you just can't buy a decent history and sense of tradition.


Oh I don't know...Littlewoods Pools seemed to do very much that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Yeah you cant
> 
> Yeah you just can't buy a decent history and sense of tradition.



The big difference is that Chelsea have decent history whereas Liverpool have decent pre-history.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> And Chelsea...



Chelsea are not chokers at all - surely even the most ardent opponent of CFC would concede that here you have a team that would take it down to the wire on a match by match basis or season by season basis.

This has been the season from Hell with multiple negative issues/errors conspiring to land us firmly on our arse but any team that has won 14 major trophies in this millennium can hardly be accused of bottling it.


----------



## martint235 (10 Apr 2016)

It's strange that Chelsea care about Liverpool whereas we don't really care about them. Man utd are who we hate. And I have personal reasons for hating arsenal


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea are not chokers at all - surely even the most ardent opponent of CFC would concede that here you have a team that would take it down to the wire on a match by match basis or season by season basis.
> 
> This has been the season from Hell with multiple negative issues/errors conspiring to land us firmly on our arse but any team that has won 14 major trophies in this millennium can hardly be accused of bottling it.


What multiple negative issues? Spending too much money on not very good players? Having a fruitcake of a manager?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> What multiple negative issues? Spending too much money on not very good players? Having a fruitcake of a manager?



Yes those +.

Some very poor transfer dealings from Emenalo over-paying for some low quality players plus failing to fulfil his remit of filling some key positions that were long overdue a change have proved to be catastrophic. As a contributory factor some of the constraints to hit our bigger targets were caused by CFC playing fair by FFP when there are clearly some shenanigans going on with some clubs which distorted the market. Cest la vie. For a team of Chelsea's success/ambition going into the new season with one temperamental (but very gifted) striker and a back-up of a failed MUFC reject (Falcao) and a lightweight (Remy) is near criminal.

Whilst I wouldn't agree that JM is a 'fruitcake' he did indeed show some real weaknesses of character with his handling of his team/staff/media and sad to say, despite his amazing on-pitch achievements I was glad to see him move on. I wouldn't be surprised to find out as time goes on if his father's serious illness during this period of time played a major part in his instability. Saying that, the guy has a fabulous record and would pretty much walk into any managerial vacancy on the planet - maybe not to universal accolade from the fans but from an owners perspective he is still a hot property. Flawed genius I guess.

The other issue that affected CFC was the ill-advised late pre-season tour in the constant attempt to develop emerging markets. As an aside this is something that saddens me about the modern game. We came back from season several weeks behind in match fitness which was a factor leading to our dismal start to the season and, eventually, the start of our implosion. One of the strands of dialogue that came out of this debacle was that the season is won from January onwards and that, even with a planned(!!!) slightly off the pace start, provided we were in the mix around Xmas time we would hit peak form in January and power on from there. That was a flawed philosophy.

Nonetheless, CFC are very definitely (despite all their wrinkles) not 'chokers'.

By far the biggest losers this season, in terms of trophies not won, are Arsenal & Spurs - with CFC/MUFC/MCFC having less than stellar seasons the door was open for these two clubs to seize the opportunity. Yet again Arsenal have fallen by the wayside when the chips are down and the Spurs position is looking increasingly fragile and the season is likely to become yet another of their false dawns.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> It's strange that Chelsea care about *Liverpool whereas we don't really care about them*. Man utd are who we hate. And I have personal reasons for hating arsenal



That's not strictly true imo.

Since the great CL ties we had with you back in the mid-late Noughties there has always been a fair amount of CFC dialogue on eg RAWK. I accept that MUFC are your big rivals but to say you 'don't care' about CFC is absurd. Well, maybe you don't care personally but your wider fan-base does.

FWIW it's only banter and I don't 'hate' any team. And as a supporter of 'my' team I do care about all the really good teams that we come up against - including LFC.

There's a lot of teams that I have admired over the years - LFC in their pomp, Arsenal's 'invincibles' and, of course, the mighty Red Devils who imo are far and away the best team that England has ever produced. Whilst I have my inevitable bias, as all fans do, I think that most fans recognise the strengths and achievements of the teams they don't support and is one of the facets of the game that I like.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Apr 2016)

We all hate Leeds scum.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

On my nerves can't take it Its got to the stage I don't enjoy watching the mighty foxes . Missed the first half but watched the second god its a hard watch but another win .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

Foxes - nearly there!

Very good result today and it's looking like an unassailable lead.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Bet Man U wish they were still stuck in traffic.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Bet Man U wish they were still stuck in traffic.


Bet they wished they'd parked the bus rather than getting lost in it.


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Apr 2016)

Good win for Wasps!!


----------



## Beebo (10 Apr 2016)

Leicester officially in Champions League now.
They cant drop out of the top 4.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

Beebo said:


> Leicester officially in Champions League now.
> They cant drop out of the top 4.


Europe again ! We have been there before after a Worthington Cup old uefa cup 1998 ? .We went 1 nil up at Athletic Madrid with a Ian Marshall goal . I thought at the time this is good as it will every get .But then this season came along


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2016)

The spirit of the beautiful game lives on...

from the Twittersphere,
*
Daniel Woodley:* Tonight is a brilliant night for English football.@MCFC reaching the @ChampionsLeague Semi-Finals helps our coefficient!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2016)

Hibs, yet again, "hibsed it" tonight. 2-0 up in the 86th minute, Falkirk down to 10 players...Fulltime score? 2-2.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Apr 2016)

Could of been worse @Marmion ..i suffered the boredom of MC game..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2016)

meta lon said:


> Could of been worse @Marmion ..i suffered the boredom of MC game..


I've had over 40 years of this crap, utterly useless. And the hype from "management" (rather than the manager) is worse than ever. Corporate bullshit, squeezing money out of people to pay their salaries, based on false promises. I've only been to one game in about 10 years. And, even then, it was due to the beer afterwards...I saw the way it was and decided not to pay my cash to support it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hibs, yet again, "hibsed it" tonight. 2-0 up in the 86th minute, Falkirk down to 10 players...Fulltime score? 2-2.



Och, but it was grand to be there 

There's a campaign started to get "Hibs'd it" into the Oxford dictionary


----------



## Roadhump (13 Apr 2016)

Had a choice of watching either Man Citeh v PSG or Real Madrid v Wolfsburg last night. Went for the Madrid game which was very enjoyable, quite tense near the end. Each of Ronaldo's goals got better, first a good poacher's goal, second a skilfully placed header and the third a very good free kick that found a hole in the wall that made it look like he put it through the eye of a needle. A match-winning performance but they did overdo the hyperbole a bit.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2016)

swl said:


> Och, but it was grand to be there
> 
> There's a campaign started to get "Hibs'd it" into the Oxford dictionary



Started by one Rudolph Skácel, which is an excellent touch.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Apr 2016)

https://www.change.org/p/oxford-dic...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## User482 (13 Apr 2016)

Last ever FA cup match at the Boleyn tonight.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> Last ever FA cup match at the Boleyn tonight.


Excuse my ignorance I always known West Hams ground as Upton Park and only heard the Boleyn ground this year ? What do hammers call it and when ?
By the way good luck tonight you can win tonight and lose at the weekend  foxes fan


----------



## Stephenite (13 Apr 2016)

Quite an interesting bunch left in the FA cup:

Everton, Watford, Crystal Palace, West Ham and Man Utd

An interesting season some might say. Has anyone said that yet?!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Excuse my ignorance I always known West Hams ground as Upton Park and only heard the Boleyn ground this year ? What do hammers call it and when ?



Both. The ground is next to Boleyn Castle, hence that name.

Re the game, thank God we got to half time without conceding. Man U had all the chances.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2016)

Its just Id never heard it called the Boleyn before this season your last there it always been Upton park .
Can you play like this at the weekend please


----------



## mark st1 (13 Apr 2016)

Rashford  De Gea


----------



## User482 (14 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Its just Id never heard it called the Boleyn before this season your last there it always been Upton park .
> Can you play like this at the weekend please



I do hope not!


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> I do hope not!


Awful, wasn't it?

I'd given up watching before they picked their game up and nearly nicked a draw.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Apr 2016)

2.5 million per year on a 99 year lease, the 'appy 'ammers even get the grass cut and goalposts sorted. Also guess retain all the cash from Upton Park. Forever blowing bubbles indeed. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36043808

If they do qualify for Europe and re-invest all the Upton Park revenue in to the team, then blimey surely it can't be right. The first nationalised Football team?


----------



## User482 (14 Apr 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> 2.5 million per year on a 99 year lease, the 'appy 'ammers even get the grass cut and goalposts sorted. Also guess retain all the cash from Upton Park. Forever blowing bubbles indeed. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36043808
> 
> If they do qualify for Europe and re-invest all the Upton Park revenue in to the team, then blimey surely it can't be right. The first nationalised Football team?


I don't think West Ham held a gun to anyone's head...


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> I don't think West Ham held a gun to anyone's head...


Indeed.

In fact without a top division football club taking the stadium over it would have been a crumbling white elephant. Manchester City got their stadium for nothing for the same reason, and British Cycling didn't have to break into their petty cash to take over the velodromes in London or Manchester, not the Hog Hill road circuit.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Indeed.
> 
> In fact without a top division football club taking the stadium over it would have been a crumbling white elephant. Manchester City got their stadium for nothing for the same reason, and British Cycling didn't have to break into their petty cash to take over the velodromes in London or Manchester, not the Hog Hill road circuit.


Unless my memory is wrong, the proceeds of Maine Road had to go to the local council. Does anyone believe Upton Park was sold only for book value without any cut on the house sales (assuming planning does go through)


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> I don't think West Ham held a gun to anyone's head...


Who in their right mind pays 250million plus to convert a stadium, then lease it back at 2.5million per year and leaves the ingoing tenant a great big asset to sell. Just a bit of whiff about it all,


----------



## User482 (14 Apr 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Who in their right mind pays 250million plus to convert a stadium, then lease it back at 2.5million per year and leaves the ingoing tenant a great big asset to sell. Just a bit of whiff about it all,


What should they have done instead? We all surely agree that the sums regarding the stadium are absurd, but that ship sailed some time ago when you consider what was already spent on building the thing.


----------



## Stephenite (14 Apr 2016)

Credit where it's due:- that was, er... very entertaining of Liverpool.


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2016)

Wow I've seen some great games over the years, but I think that from Liverpool and Dortmund is possibly the best ever! Astonishing


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Apr 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Credit where it's due:- that was, er... very entertaining of Liverpool.




The biggest comeback since their 2005 Champions League final? I thought it was over after 9 minutes when Dortmund got their second and again when Dortmund got their third but they kept going and got their reward!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Apr 2016)

Those Man Utd nobbers will be soooo upset!!


----------



## mark st1 (15 Apr 2016)




----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> What should they have done instead? We all surely agree that the sums regarding the stadium are absurd, but that ship sailed some time ago when you consider what was already spent on building the thing.


Well that is a completely different conversation, The Etihad deal was done before it was built. So really the conversation is around the Government planning rather than being left with a stadium. What I don't really expect is for the deal to have gone through the FA or Premier league should have stepped in. It is a massive advantage and like lifetime state sponsorship.

I am not in anyway an expert but everyone can see the deal is barmy and the Gold's and Brady triumphant must have walked away laughing, after all they are potentially in the best position to make a killing out of this. 

If WHU mange to fill it at reasonable ticket prices for two big games that's the rent covered for the season.

Not clear if WHU get the revenues from food and drink, would be amazed if they do. But it looks like every single running cost of a stadium is built in, including match day policing. 

Fair play to the person who put the deal together, wonder how poor THFC offer was to get rejected..


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2016)

I went to bed at half time...lol


----------



## User482 (15 Apr 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Well that is a completely different conversation, The Etihad deal was done before it was built. So really the conversation is around the Government planning rather than being left with a stadium. What I don't really expect is for the deal to have gone through the FA or Premier league should have stepped in. It is a massive advantage and like lifetime state sponsorship.
> 
> I am not in anyway an expert but everyone can see the deal is barmy and the Gold's and Brady triumphant must have walked away laughing, after all they are potentially in the best position to make a killing out of this.
> 
> ...



The design of the Commonwealth Games stadium allowed for easier conversion, including the use of temporary stands. So it cost the council a tiny fraction of the Olympic stadium conversion costs. The deal with Manchester City was agreed in advance.

In contrast, LLDC's decision to convert for football and seek an anchor tenant, after the Olympics, left them in an extremely weak negotiating position.


----------



## StuAff (15 Apr 2016)

Amazing match last night. Highlights well worth checking out. People rightly get cynical about football…that, however, was players, staff & fans showing immense passion & mutual respect all night. Perfectly observed silence for the 96, 40,000 mass singalong of YNWA, and then seven goals. Phew!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2016)

StuAff said:


> Amazing match last night. Highlights well worth checking out. People rightly get cynical about football…that, however, was players, staff & fans showing immense passion & mutual respect all night. Perfectly observed silence for the 96, 40,000 mass singalong of YNWA, and then seven goals. Phew!


Just a pity it wasn't on a free to view channel.


----------



## StuAff (15 Apr 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Just a pity it wasn't on a free to view channel.


ITV had highlights....I watched them..


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Apr 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Fair play to the person who put the deal together, wonder how poor THFC offer was to get rejected..



West Ham play in the London Borough of Newham, Tottenham don't.

The BBC have published details of the deal -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36047809

I did read somewhere else that the LLDDC get the revenue from food and drink sales, but I can't find where.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2016)

Last year a BBC documentary revealed the club would not have to pay directly for a range of things including stewarding, goalposts, corner flags, cleaners and turnstile operators.

Other items covered off include:


Undersoil heating and floodlighting
Dugouts for managers, substitutes and the fourth official
Changing rooms and toilets
Security
Cleaning and pest control
Experts told the BBC that the value of those services would amount to between £1.4m and £2.5m a year depending on the size of the stadium.



Wonder if the Food and Drink revenues are deliberately being omitted, cannot be bothered to sift through the 202 page contract. I don't know why but I thought it was a sealed bid kind of deal, but the BBC suggest the (one way) negotiation went on for a while


----------



## SteCenturion (15 Apr 2016)

Don't know how many have seen it here but type this into your Google or Facebook search bar ....

Liverpool fans wheelchairs 

DWP/Social Security might like a 2nd look.


----------



## Inertia (15 Apr 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Don't know how many have seen it here but type this into your Google or Facebook search bar ....
> 
> Liverpool fans wheelchairs
> 
> DWP/Social Security might like a 2nd look.


Only video I found wasnt great quality and I couldnt tell if anyone from a wheelchair stood up.


----------



## PaulB (15 Apr 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Don't know how many have seen it here but type this into your Google or Facebook search bar ....
> 
> Liverpool fans wheelchairs
> 
> DWP/Social Security might like a 2nd look.



Why would ANYbody* want to investigate that? For your information, every disabled space has an able-bodied person's space allocated with it for their carers, helpers etc. I defy anyone to claim there was one single person jump up out of a wheelchair there as the ones leaping up were entitled to be with their disabled family/friends/patients etc.

You might want to consider deleting that before you look even more foolish. 

* Bitter losers desperate to find a crumb of comfort and will take any made-up nonsense to try and make themselves feel better, apart.


----------



## SteCenturion (15 Apr 2016)

Well it certainly looks that way, unless around 80% of that section were able bodied then I would certainly take it back.

On repeated viewings I would admit it is not 100% conclusive, however there are currently something like 679,000 viewings of this video clip & thousands of comments across both FB & twitter, so obviously a lot of people believe it to be true *maybe to lesser degrees than reported*.

I was tipped off onto this by other football fans & it even has it's own story in LFC news.

I won't be deleting my post, people can either dismiss it, make up their own minds or @Moderators can have a look & remove it if they deem it necessary.

There you go, reported myself.


----------



## User482 (15 Apr 2016)

Inertia said:


> Only video I found wasnt great quality and I couldnt tell if anyone from a wheelchair stood up.


Why would you assume that someone in a wheelchair can't stand up?


----------



## Inertia (15 Apr 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Well it certainly looks that way, unless around 80% of that section were able bodied then I would certainly take it back.
> 
> On repeated viewings I would admit it is not 100% conclusive, however there are currently something like 679,000 viewings of this video clip & thousands of comments across both FB & twitter, so obviously a lot of people believe it to be true *maybe to lesser degrees than reported*.
> 
> ...


Well just using my own headcount I couldnt spot anyone from a wheelchair standing up and I saw about half the people get up. Just because they are in a wheelchair also doesnt mean they cant stand up.

The fact that thousands of people on FB and twitter believe it doesnt mean much and just because people viewed it doesnt mean anything either.


----------



## SteCenturion (15 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> Why would you assume that someone in a wheelchair can't stand up?


Well actually, I concede you have a point.


----------



## Inertia (15 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> Why would you assume that someone in a wheelchair can't stand up?


Im not.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Apr 2016)

Barry Hearn says his dog could have done a better deal. I presume this is a sideways shot at the Ghastly Redknapp..
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36046422

Meanwhile...Messi is upset!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/...inkname=vidclip_barcelonaclexit_contentcard25


----------



## PaulB (15 Apr 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Well it certainly looks that way, unless around 80% of that section were able bodied then I would certainly take it back.
> 
> On repeated viewings I would admit it is not 100% conclusive, however there are currently something like 679,000 viewings of this video clip & thousands of comments across both FB & twitter, so obviously a lot of people believe it to be true *maybe to lesser degrees than reported*.



But it looks to me, given your location, that you WANTED to believe it. 

'It's easier to fool someone than to convince them they've been fooled.' Mark Twain.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Apr 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> Barry Hearn says his dog could have done a better deal.


Sour grapes from a man who believes a move to the Olympic Stadium would have turned Leyton Orient into another Barcelona overnight. He complains West ham are moving too close to his ground, yet he would have been quite happy to move into the Hammers home borough with his few thousand fans rattling round the arena and then he's talking of relocating the O's to Harlow.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2016)

Still at least from now on if West Ham achieve anything I can just counter that it was due to state handouts....


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Apr 2016)

It's ten years to the day since Accy Stanley won promotion back to the Football League.http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...s_back_at_the_goal_that_lead_to_promotion/?re The next/last five games of the season will determine whether we get another promotion ten years on.


----------



## Stephenite (15 Apr 2016)

I clearly saw someone leap out of a wheelchair at the fourth goal. Even I (and i ought to delete this later), the Utd fan i am, punched the air. So miracles do happen!


Seriously, though, I know someone who uses a mobility scooter and can walk very short distances. They can walk a hundred yards, for example, but are then absolutely knackered for a day or more.


----------



## MarkF (15 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's ten years to the day since Accy Stanley won promotion back to the Football League.http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...s_back_at_the_goal_that_lead_to_promotion/?re The next/last five games of the season will determine whether we get another promotion ten years on.



This a is "new" Accrington Stanley not the one that died in the 1960's. I like to watch Bradford Park Avenue, they are only 2 promotions away from the FL but would be entering it for the first time after the original club died in 1970's.

Really grumpy tonight.............


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> This a is "new" Accrington Stanley not the one that died in the 1960's. I like to watch Bradford Park Avenue, they are only 2 promotions away from the FL but would be entering it for the first time after the original club died in 1970's.
> 
> Really grumpy tonight.............



ONLY two promotions. That'a a long way off reaching the Football League when you're 21 points off the Conference North's play offs this season. It's like saying Stanley are only 3 promotions off the Premiership. But no,it's even harder with only 2 clubs promoted to the Football League each year. Wrexham have been trying for years to get back into the FL without success.


----------



## Seevio (16 Apr 2016)

Some clubs get back into the FL at the first time of asking. Just sayin....


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2016)

Glad I'm not a Villa fan.


----------



## downesy (16 Apr 2016)

I am Joe its been a bit rubbish the last wee while, but hopefully relegation is the boot up the bum we need.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2016)

downesy said:


> I am Joe its been a bit rubbish the last wee while, but hopefully relegation is the boot up the bum we need.


It can be a blessing (Provided you don't go into meltdown and drop another level). A spell in the Championship, away from the intense scrutiny that comes with the top division can take the pressure off and allow a club to regroup.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Apr 2016)

We dropped two crucial points today against Morecambe. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/stanley-morecambe-2/
We're down to 5th now,but there's four games left so time still to make automatic promotion.


----------



## downesy (16 Apr 2016)

Hope so joe its has been coming for a few seasons, time to regroup and have another beer..


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> We dropped two crucial points today against Morecambe. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/stanley-morecambe-2/
> We're down to 5th now,but there's four games left so time still to make automatic promotion.


I see windass is the goals . I remember his dad saving a penalty against the foxes when he went in goal for Oldham ( I think) he was quite a good goalie for a striker


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2016)

downesy said:


> Hope so joe its has been coming for a few seasons, time to regroup and have another beer..


Quote from an article in the Guardian -

“I’ve seen childbirth twice and relegation five times,” Pete May, the author of several books on West Ham, once wrote. “Childbirth does look very painful but it lasts only a few hours. The pain of relegation lasts all summer and beyond. Plus childbirth at least results in something positive. With relegation, you’re always worried that it’s going to get worse.”

I can identify with that


----------



## martint235 (16 Apr 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Don't know how many have seen it here but type this into your Google or Facebook search bar ....
> 
> Liverpool fans wheelchairs
> 
> DWP/Social Security might like a 2nd look.


I bet you thought* that all the Liverpool fans at Hillsborough were drunk didn't you? As has been mentioned already, wheelchair use and standing aren't mutually exclusive along with carers there.

I'm a lifelong Liverpool fan and to be honest, I think their accommodation for wheelchairs and other less able bodied really needs some work but your post just borders on vindictive

*the Sun helped you.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Apr 2016)

Seevio said:


> Some clubs get back into the FL at the first time of asking. Just sayin....




It took Accrington 44 years to get back because we didn't get relegated we were wound up as a club. It was another 6 years before the new Stanley were formed, starting off in some pub team league and working their way up over the decades.


----------



## Stephenite (17 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I bet you thought* that all the Liverpool fans at Hillsborough were drunk didn't you? As has been mentioned already, wheelchair use and standing aren't mutually exclusive along with carers there.
> 
> I'm a lifelong Liverpool fan and to be honest, I think their ringing for wheelchairs and other less able bodied really needs some work but your post just borders on vindictive
> 
> *the Sun helped you.


That's a bit OTT innit? Bringing the Hillsborough disaster into it says a lot more about you than it does about the bloke you're knocking.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Apr 2016)

Stephenite said:


> That's a bit OTT innit? Bringing the Hillsborough disaster into it says a lot more about you than it does about the bloke you're knocking.



Liverpool supporters love history and live in the past, delighting in bringing up Hillsborough and former European glories whenever possible. 

Did you not get the memo?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Liverpool supporters love history and live in the past, delighting in bringing up Hillsborough and former European glories whenever possible.
> 
> Did you not get the memo?


But don't mention Heysel.

I did, but I think I got away with it...


----------



## RedRider (17 Apr 2016)

Heysel is remembered. Poor form linking the two btw. Thoughtless at best this weekend.


----------



## ozboz (17 Apr 2016)

Mourino , off to Valencia 
I was havin a pint with his brother Pedro on Wednesday , he never mentioned it ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2016)

Much as I support West Ham, today's game is one it wouldn't bother me too much to lose.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Much as I support West Ham, today's game is one it wouldn't bother me too much to lose.



Hmmm...I was there with Chelsea umpteen games back.

Couldn't even muster up a groan at yesterday's debacle.

I hate wishing my life away but next season can't come quick enough for me - although maybe I'll suffer even more disappointment next time around.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2016)

Omg my nerves can't take this any more 
A 2 all draw from 1 nil up with 6 mins to go to 1 2 down with 4 mins go !! To salvage a draw with 10 men in the 95 min
Go foxes


----------



## TVC (17 Apr 2016)

Everybody in Leicester has suddenly become a Stoke fan, at least for the next 36 hours anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Everybody in Leicester has suddenly become a Stoke fan, at least for the next 36 hours anyway.


 Not everyone


----------



## RedRider (17 Apr 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Liverpool supporters love history and live in the past, *delighting in bringing up Hillsborough *and former European glories whenever possible.
> 
> Did you not get the memo?


Perhaps one of the most crass comments I've ever read on here. Shame on you.


----------



## ozboz (17 Apr 2016)

Well , im off to the Crown , to down a couple , Ladbrokes opposite , so Im havin' a bet on the prem winners , for me , could well be Spurs ,


----------



## MarkF (17 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> ONLY two promotions. That'a a long way off reaching the Football League when you're 21 points off the Conference North's play offs this season. It's like saying Stanley are only 3 promotions off the Premiership. But no,it's even harder with only 2 clubs promoted to the Football League each year. Wrexham have been trying for years to get back into the FL without success.



My point was..................this is a new Accrington Stanley, the old one never regained league status, it died.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Apr 2016)

RedRider said:


> Perhaps one of the most crass comments I've ever read on here. Shame on you.



That's a fair comment. "Delighting" was entirely the wrong word to use and I apologise.

ETA - it did relate to the "European glories" part of my comment, but I appreciate how it's come across. Poor judgement on my part.


----------



## martint235 (18 Apr 2016)

In far more important news, Welling have been relegated from the Vanarama.


----------



## RedRider (18 Apr 2016)

AndyRM said:


> That's a fair comment. "Delighting" was entirely the wrong word to use and I apologise.
> 
> ETA - it did relate to the "European glories" part of my comment, but I appreciate how it's come across. Poor judgement on my part.


Thanks


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> My point was..................this is a new Accrington Stanley, the old one never regained league status, it died.



Yes but it's still Accrington Stanley which people recognise. If a pub shut down after years of trading then re-opened years later under the same name folk would still call that pub by the same name and think of it as the original. I know what you're saying but couldn't we say then that Man City aren't the original club because they now play at a new ground away from their Moss Side fan base and they're owned by Arab billionaires and not local businessmen?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Agreed. In the same way that AFC Wimbledon are The Dons.




Wimbledon FC changed their name to Milton Keynes Dons and moved some 75 miles away. Whereas Accrington Stanley kept the same name and moved about three quarters of a mile away.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> In far more important news, Welling have been relegated from the Vanarama.



Feel your pain looking like Maidenhead arnt going to make the play offs. 0-0 on Saturday needed all 3 points really


----------



## MarkF (18 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but it's still Accrington Stanley which people recognise. If a pub shut down after years of trading then re-opened years later under the same name folk would still call that pub by the same name and think of it as the original. I know what you're saying but couldn't we say then that Man City aren't the original club because they now play at a new ground away from their Moss Side fan base and they're owned by Arab billionaires and not local businessmen?



No, Man City have a traceable linear history. Of course people recognise the Accrington name name, they'd hardly start up again and call themselves Newquay Stanley, being in Accy an all.......... I think AFC Halifax Town FC is the same club as Halifax Town FC & I think Darlington 1883 is the same club as Darlington FC. But Accy & BPA went bust, they ceased to play, at any level, for a long period. These are now new clubs IMO.

Good luck in the play offs.


----------



## martint235 (18 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> No, Man City have a traceable linear history. I think AFC Halifax Town FC is the same club as Halifax Town FC & I think Darlington 1883 is the same club as Darlington FC. But Accy & BPA went bust, they ceased to play, at any level, for a long period. These are new clubs IMO.


It all depends what you're trying to say: is this club Accrington Stanley then yes; is this club one of the founding members of the football league, no. That club went out of existence.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> No, Man City have a traceable linear history. Of course people recognise the Accrington name name, they'd hardly start up again and call themselves Newquay Stanley, being in Accy an all.......... I think AFC Halifax Town FC is the same club as Halifax Town FC & I think Darlington 1883 is the same club as Darlington FC. But Accy & BPA went bust, they ceased to play, at any level, for a long period. These are now new clubs IMO.
> 
> Good luck in the play offs.




We aren't in the play offs. There are four matches left so nothing's been decided apart from Northampton's promotion. Oh i get it. You're hoping we only make the play offs then lose them, You seem to have a problem with "little" Accrington Stanley.


----------



## MiK1138 (18 Apr 2016)

Wow its refreshing to read a thread about dead football clubs that confirm that going out of business = dead that doesn't seem to be the case in Scotland these days


----------



## MarkF (18 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> We aren't in the play offs. There are four matches left so nothing's been decided apart from Northampton's promotion. Oh i get it. You're hoping we only make the play offs then lose them, You seem to have a problem with "little" Accrington Stanley.



There were no subliminal messages within _"Good luck in the play offs"_, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> There were no subliminal messages within _"Good luck in the play offs"_, that's exactly what I meant.




Meaning you hope we'll not get automatic promotion. That's how i saw it.


----------



## MarkF (18 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Meaning you hope we'll not get automatic promotion. That's how i saw it.



I didn't realise how close Accy were to the auto spots, however you are so grumpy that I now hope they lose at Wembley to a last minute goal................an own goal.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> Of course people recognise the Accrington name



Accrington Stanley who are they ?


----------



## Roadhump (18 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Accrington Stanley who are they ?


Egggzakkly!!!


----------



## Chromatic (18 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> I didn't realise how close Accy were to the auto spots, however you are so grumpy that I now hope they lose at Wembley to a last minute goal................an own goal.




There appears to be a reason for his grumpiness and you might want to rein in the piss-taking a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2016)

One for the West Ham fans on the forum


----------



## simon.r (18 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> One for the West Ham fans on the forum




Not just for the Hammers.

Another old ground I'll miss, replaced by a soulless 'facility'. I've seen Leicester there a few times, most recently last season. We played Charlton there a few years ago, when their ground was being redeveloped. If memory serves we were close to promotion, but the party didn't happen because we lost!*I also watched my son play there and he now lives a few minutes walk away from Upton Park (yes, I know....)

Sad to see it go and another blow to traditional football IMHO. I will always support LCFC, but am seriously considering not even bothering to try and get tickets next season and to go watch a 3rd or 4th tier club instead.

* Edit. 1992! We lost 2 - 0


View: http://youtu.be/ccx4rBe8jqY


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> One for the West Ham fans on the forum



I'm not a West Ham fan but I've always had a soft spot for them (nearest 1st Division/Premier League team to Brentwood) plus my grandad supported them. But I saw my first-ever professional game there in the late 60s/early 70s when Tottenham beat WH 0-1 with a goal by Jimmy Pearce, IIRC. 

Hope West Ham have success at the Olympic Stadium: they have great and loyal fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> I didn't realise how close Accy were to the auto spots, however you are so grumpy that I now hope they lose at Wembley to a last minute goal................an own goal.




I didn't realise Bradford we're in the play off spots till today. Therefore i hope they think they've secured a play off spot on the last day of the season, then news comes through the tannoy that the team below them have got a last minute winner and stole the last play off spot from them!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2016)

simon.r said:


> Not just for the Hammers.
> 
> Another old ground I'll miss, replaced by a soulless 'facility'. I've seen Leicester there a few times, most recently last season. We played Charlton there a few years ago, when their ground was being redeveloped. If memory serves we were close to promotion, but the party didn't happen because we lost!*I also watched my son play there and he now lives a few minutes walk away from Upton Park (yes, I know....)
> 
> ...




That's how i came to support Accrington. I watched Blackburn climb from the old 3rd division to win the Premiership, but after that it went kind of "Make way for the new fans and the big investors"! I stopped watching the Rovers and football in general till 8 years later when non league Stanley got through to the 1st round of the FA Cup against Huddersfield. Did you go to the 1992 Rovers Leicester play off final at Wembley when Rovers won promotion? I was there that day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Egggzakkly!!!



He's seen at Stanley quite often with his young lad, both wearing Stanley scarfs.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBOIXO-X1QU


----------



## User482 (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Surely a PM would do.


He's supporting Villa at the moment.


----------



## Roadhump (18 Apr 2016)

Hope I'm wrong, living in the land of the underdog and all that, but the Premiership title race looks to be about to serve up a cruel twist. Tottenham were ominously good tonight and their run in seems easier than Leicester's who have their main goal threat out for at least 1 game, and more realistically 2 or 3. Spuds winning it would at least be a change from the usual suspects but the Foxes would be better for hope on a wider scale.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2016)

Am i allowed to suggest that Accrington and Leicester have something in common?
Both clubs are performing way above their expectations, Both were expected to fight relegation in their respective leagues. I don't know about Leicester but Accrington have been favourites for the bottom spot every year since promotion 10 years ago.
Both clubs drew 2-2 on Saturday as well. Let's hope both underdog clubs upset a lot of people and get their wish!


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Did you go to the 1992 Rovers Leicester play off final at Wembley when Rovers won promotion? I was there that day.



Yes, I was there too. David Speedie scored, a disputed penalty I think? He went on to play for us a few seasons later and unexpectedly became a crowd favourite.

Thinking about it, that was just before I started cycling, partly as a result of a bit of good natured banter with some Blackburn fans that ended with them singing "Who ate all the pies..." whilst pointing at me!! Happy memories.


----------



## outlash (19 Apr 2016)

I'll just leave this here.


Apart from the above, we were very, very good last night. Leicester's normally calm demeanour was much in absence again West 'am and I'm wondering if their collective backsides are starting to go a bit. I have no problem with Leicester winning the title at all and I would have taken second in the league all day long at the start of the season but if they even draw again Swansea it'll make it quite tense.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2016)

I can see it going down to the last match.Spurs at relegated Newcastle,Leicester away at Chelsea,with Hiddink playing the young kids he spoke about this week.It could be just one point or even goal difference.What a finish it's going to be.i can see Spurs winning every game.WBA,CHELSEA,SOUTHAMPTON,NEWCASTLE.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2016)

simon.r said:


> Yes, I was there too. David Speedie scored, a disputed penalty I think? He went on to play for us a few seasons later and unexpectedly became a crowd favourite.
> 
> Thinking about it, that was just before I started cycling, partly as a result of a bit of good natured banter with some Blackburn fans that ended with them singing "Who ate all the pies..." whilst pointing at me!! Happy memories.



Yes it was a good day out,well for us that is. The sun was shining and me and Mrs Accy had only been married a few months.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFPohOWarvY
David Speedie became a favourite wherever he played. He always gave his all and more! When Rovers sold him to Southampton as part of the Alan Shearer deal i wasn't the only one "gutted", as they say in the football world. I fear Accrington having to go to Wembley for the play off final. I've been to Wembley twice,both times to see Blackburn win(the other being the 1987 Full Members final)so i don't think it'll be three times lucky...two out of three ain't bad and all that. I'm getting nervous for Leicester now nearly as much as i am for Accy,especially after Spurs won last night. Best wishes, i hope you do it for yourselves and football in general!


----------



## outlash (19 Apr 2016)

postman said:


> I can see it going down to the last match.Spurs at relegated Newcastle,Leicester away at Chelsea,with Hiddink playing the young kids he spoke about this week.It could be just one point or even goal difference.What a finish it's going to be.i can see Spurs winning every game.WBA,CHELSEA,SOUTHAMPTON,NEWCASTLE.



Whatever happens, it's been the most entertaining season in the top flight for aeons .


----------



## MarkF (19 Apr 2016)

Chromatic said:


> There appears to be a reason for his grumpiness and you might want to rein in the piss-taking a bit.



No thanks, we've been piss taking in this thread a long time.



Accy cyclist said:


> I didn't realise Bradford we're in the play off spots till today. Therefore i hope they think they've secured a play off spot on the last day of the season, then news comes through the tannoy that the team below them have got a last minute winner and stole the last play off spot from them!



I feel sorry for Burton, after a great season it looks like Walsall will pip them to 2nd. That'll leave Bradford facing a demoralised Burton and wobbling duo of Millwall and Gillingham, only fly in the ointment is Barnsley. Bradford have a big and fully fit squad, for the first time this season and just at the right time. 

It's amazing what John Coleman has done at Accy, for the second time, yet he flopped at Dale. Similarly Keith Hill is back there doing the business after flopping at Barnsley.


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2016)

We had a few good days out at the play off final - 92, 93, 94 and 96!! Won 2, lost 2 and I was there for all of them. Like I say, happy memories, even the ones we lost.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2016)

*John Coleman said his players were ‘sensational’ as they overcome Hartlepool 2-1 to move into second spot with three games to go.*


We're up to 2nd now  with 3 games, or as our manager says four and a half hours away from promotion.http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/were-sensational-coley/


----------



## Seevio (19 Apr 2016)

Sadly the mighty gas only managed a draw while Plymouth and Accrington both won. It's looking more and more like it might be a final day thing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Apr 2016)

Another small fortune for more monosyllabic drivel from Shearer*:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36089837

*Top player though.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2016)

I think Martinez might be gone from Everton if they lose the Semi Final.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Apr 2016)

postman said:


> I think Martinez might be gone from Everton if they lose the Semi Final.



Them Blue noses don't sound happy  sounds like Stones Barry and certainly Funes Mori are all out of Saturday's Semi.


----------



## Roadhump (20 Apr 2016)

postman said:


> I think Martinez might be gone from Everton if they lose the Semi Final.


I certainly hope so, I would actually give him the heave ho tonight, that was the most gutless performance for many a year and to save it for a derby game smacks of a player mutiny. He has lost the fans and seemingly lost the dressing room, just the Chairman to lose now - the sooner the better!


----------



## Dec66 (21 Apr 2016)

postman said:


> I think Martinez might be gone from Everton if they lose the Semi Final.


He may be gone before then, if some reports are to be believed.

There may be some legs in having someone come in as a caretaker, even a couple of days before, and ripping into some of those players, because an awful lot of them have downed tools and are intent on causing grief.

Failing that, I reckon he'll go after the semi if Everton lose it, or certainly after the final if they went through. Even if they somehow won.

Whoever the new fella is will have the mother and father of all rebuilding jobs to do, because right now it's a shambles from top to bottom. The manager will pay the price, but some of those players need to be shipped out as well.


----------



## gaz71 (23 Apr 2016)

Im off to watch Hampton and Richmond Borough win the Ryman Premier League today.(hopefully)


----------



## mark st1 (23 Apr 2016)

The comeback king....





Nicked from fb.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2016)

Forfar relegated to the bottom tier of Scottish league


----------



## mark st1 (23 Apr 2016)




----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

Accrington won ,but it's too tight to call, as they say.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/stanley-york-2/


----------



## MarkF (23 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accrington won ,but it's too tight to call, as they say.
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/stanley-york-2/



You have 2 winnable games and should do it.

Bradford hammered Walsall 4-0 (could have been 10) and look set for Wembley, the fly in the ointment (Barnsley) have arrived in the play off positions.  Their run of form is just bizarre!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> You have 2 winnable games and should do it.
> 
> Bradford hammered Walsall 4-0 (could have been 10) and look set for Wembley, the fly in the ointment (Barnsley) have arrived in the play off positions.  Their run of form is just bizarre!



I hope so. I've forked out for a season ticket, hoping we'll be playing Bolton,Bury,Rochdale,Oldham Blackpool and Sheff Utd next season. Not mostly southern teams,as we've done for the last few years,in League 2. I'd include your lot in my League 1 wish list but i wish you well in the play offs!


----------



## MarkF (24 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I hope so. I've forked out for a season ticket, hoping we'll be playing Bolton,Bury,Rochdale,Oldham Blackpool and Sheff Utd next season. Not mostly southern teams,as we've done for the last few years,in League 2. I'd include your lot in my League 1 wish list but i wish you well in the play offs!



How much was your ST? Bradford were £149 for this season, a figure most fans thought was too cheap, £6.47 a game. The press hail this affordable footie but at this low rate it hurts all the good local semi-pro good clubs, Halifax, BPA, Guiseley etc.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> How much was your ST? Bradford were £149 for this season, a figure most fans thought was too cheap, £6.47 a game. The press hail this affordable footie but at this low rate it hurts all the good local semi-pro good clubs, Halifax, BPA, Guiseley etc.



£199 which works out at £8.65 a game, for adults. £159 for concessions which works out at £6.91 a game. Both have to be bought before the end of April, then thy go up a fair amount. There are other offers like a loyalty card which allows a cheaper walk on price. The bloke who i stand with has only gone and bought a season ticket for the terrace when i've bought one for the new stand!


----------



## MarkF (24 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> £199 which works out at £8.65 a game, for adults. £159 for concessions which works out at £6.91 a game. Both have to be bought before the end of April, then thy go up a fair amount. There are other offers like a loyalty card which allows a cheaper walk on price. The bloke who i stand with has only gone and bought a season ticket for the terrace when i've bought one for the new stand!



Good value and all of you are near the action! Bradford can do it because they have a 25k+ stadium and a massive population, yesterday they probably had 2000 walk up's at £20 a pop!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Apr 2016)

Twenty six years on and it's another Crystal Palace - Man. United FA Cup final.

I hope for a different result this time.

My misses will be pleased: she's been a life-long Palace fan for all of two years.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2016)

My mother bless her was a Palace fan so I have a soft spot for them too. That and I'm firmly in the AOBU camp..(unless they play Spurtz or the Spuds)


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2016)

Leicester get another win.

Some bloke backed them at 5000/1 at the start of the season and stood to collect 100k, but cashed in a month ago when they offered 29k to close the bet. I wonder how he feels now?


----------



## simon.r (24 Apr 2016)

"4 nil to the one man team"


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> My mother bless her was a Palace fan so I have a soft spot for them too. That and I'm firmly in the AOBU camp..(unless they play Spurtz or the Spuds)



Spuds ?


----------



## TVC (24 Apr 2016)

That's six helicopters that have left the Leicester City training ground in the last hour, normally there is only one. Everyone needs to be somewhere in a hurry tonight.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Twenty six years on and it's another Crystal Palace - Man. United FA Cup final.
> 
> I hope for a different result this time.
> 
> My misses will be pleased: she's been a life-long Palace fan for all of two years.


Hope it is nothing like the replay, the Semi and First game at Wembley were brilliant games.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Spuds ?



Ian's bitter and holds a grudge: Spuds = Spurs, apparently. For those who can't type or spell, I suppose.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Apr 2016)

COME ON LEICESTER!!!

As a lifelong Swindon Town fan, I've come to favour the underdog.

Graham


----------



## simon.r (24 Apr 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's six helicopters that have left the Leicester City training ground in the last hour, normally there is only one. Everyone needs to be somewhere in a hurry tonight.



https://www.thepfa.com/thepfa/pfaawards/pfa-awards-2016


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Spuds ?




Liverpoo


----------



## TVC (24 Apr 2016)

simon.r said:


> https://www.thepfa.com/thepfa/pfaawards/pfa-awards-2016


Yep that would do it.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Ian's bitter and holds a grudge: Spuds = Spurs, apparently. For those who can't type or spell, I suppose.


Noooo Spurtz = Spurs I got that one lol


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> COME ON LEICESTER!!!
> 
> As a lifelong Swindon Town fan, _I've come to favour the underdog_.
> 
> Graham



That'll be spurs, then


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Apr 2016)




----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Liverpoo


How very grown up.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Apr 2016)

PaulB said:


> How very grown up.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Apr 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/apr/23/liverpool-sideline-mamadou-sakho-failed-drugs-test

Fergie would demand a replay


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2016)

Well said Mata:

http://www.independent.ie/sport/soc...n-refreshingly-honest-interview-34657206.html


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well said Mata:
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/sport/soc...n-refreshingly-honest-interview-34657206.html



Excellent interview, this was probably my favourite part:

That happens to all of us but then you start to notice it in the younger players. You see kids who think they’re rock stars; wearing extravagant clothes and driving fancy cars… and sometimes you have to take them aside and have a word.

I guess nobody has ever 'had a word' with Neymar, who looks a parrot crossed with a pineapple and a 90s boy-band.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Excellent interview, this was probably my favourite part:
> 
> That happens to all of us but then you start to notice it in the younger players. You see kids who think they’re rock stars; wearing extravagant clothes and driving fancy cars… and sometimes you have to take them aside and have a word.
> 
> I guess nobody has ever 'had a word' with Neymar, who looks a parrot crossed with a pineapple and a 90s boy-band.





I was also amazed that he has £32m frozen assets in Brazil where his tax affairs are being investigated.

This is a 24 year old we are talking about - what a crazy, crazy world football (and many other sports/media) is.


----------



## simon.r (25 Apr 2016)

Thank you West Brom

Maximum 3 points needed, 3 games left.


----------



## Stephenite (25 Apr 2016)

They now need one more win from their three remaining games! No pressure, no.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2016)

Well done West Brom....


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2016)

PaulB said:


> How very grown up.




Yup


----------



## Lonestar (25 Apr 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Spurs to draw tomorrow please.



You going to thank me? I had £50 on them to win and a tenner on WBA as a covering bet at 17/1...So they bloody drew.

Think that's the end of my betting lark for a while unless Leicester need me to put the jinx on again.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2016)

I reckon the West Ham fans on here will remember Julien Faubert, but may not know that he's ended up plying his trade for Killie.

He gave an excellent interview in the Herald the other day:

LIKE all footballers, Julien Faubert receives special attention whenever he is out shopping, at an airport or simply walking down the street.
The Kilmarnock player is not like all footballers, though. He is French, black and a Muslim. This is not an easy thing to be in this day and age. Indeed, when strangers take one look at you and think either “terrorist” or “thief” such stigmatism or, to be more frank and, indeed, honest, overt racism is hard to ignore.

We are sitting in the home dugout at Rugby Park to talk religion, extremism, the Paris attacks and, of course, football on a bright, sunny day. The man beside me is charming, clearly intelligent and extremely happy in his own skin.

The problem being not everyone is fine with what and who he is, which is why Faubert would rather live in a hotel in the Rugby Park car park than his own country, and that’s the sad truth.

“In France, and I have to be straight with you here, you can actually feel the racism,” he says. “You feel it from them all the time. For example, if I am in a luxury shop, I can sense the people there thinking ‘why is this black guy in here and what is he up to?’

“But if my family went to Harrods, for example, then nobody watches us, nobody was looking at you. They were there to help you. That is London. It is not France.

“Both my sons speak English as a first language. My family live in Barcelona but we have a British mentality. When we got back to France now, and I played in Bordeaux for three years, we get depressed.

“My wife always says ‘look at the mentality of the people. Everyone is on their own, nobody is talking to each other.”

It is depressing enough to hear it never mind to live it.

The so-called Islamic State, at least those claiming to represent the terrorist group, killed 130 people in the French capital in November of last year.

For those of us watching on television, it did seem that there was togetherness in the days after the massacre. Sadly, if anything, the divides which already existed were forced further apart.

“Race is still a big issue in France,” Faubert says with a sigh. “It is actually got worse after the Paris attacks. Listen, of course I don’t agree with what happened. It was horrific. These are stupid people who hide behind the religion of Islam. That is not Islam.
“And now there are Muslims in France who feel frightened. Listen, I am a modern guy. I am the Muslim they want, if you know what I mean. But there are some who are aggressive with their actions and words. They are not helping.

“I admit I feel like a target. Whenever I get a flight, and this is most of the time, the people working at the airport will come to me, nobody else, and ask for my passport and details. They would not say that to you but, and I have to be honest here, I do understand that. In some ways I actually prefer that. I want to feel secure as well.

“But I go back to what happened in Paris. The people are not making it easier for any of us. What can you do? It’s the modern world. But what I would say is that these horrible things are about money as much as anything else.

“When you are famous, you have to be careful about what you say about such things. I can talk about it but people have so many strong and different opinions. I know my own mind and what I think about what they did.

“These people kill us (he says pointing at his heart). They kill our reputation. For me, the base of any religion is tolerance. We have these people everywhere and now there are in Europe. Everyone wants to live in peace and feel secure. If you feel as if you are at war then that is so horrible.”

Faubert has had an interesting life and career. He was a cult hero with West Ham United, had a loan spell at Real Madrid no less and was the first French player to wear the No10 jersey for the national team following Zinedine Zidane’s retirement. Although he only won that one cap, scoring the winner against Bosnia-Herzegovina.
He feels himself to be a fortunate man when he looks back at what he has achieved and where he came from.

“I am from Le Havre and the part of the city I come from is really poor. There are about 15 professional footballers who have come from this area alone. Why? There aren’t a lot of opportunities. There is football or you can be a bad-boy and go to prison.

“You have a choice to make. I chose well. To be fair, I had a good education, a straight education, and my mum brought me well. I mastered in school. I ended up pretty high there. But I wanted to play football, I had good educators around me, not just at school but at the clubs I played for. I also always believed in myself and I did work hard.

“To do this job, playing football, to wake up in the morning and train for two hours is the best job in the world. I really can’t complain. I have seen how other people have had to work, how hard they have had to work. My own mother got up at 4.00am to look after us. That has stayed with me.

“I am lucky. Don’t think I am not aware of this. I have two kids and there are going to have a completely different life to me. That is why I have won this life. I have given them another way.
Of his many tattoos, he has one of a fish swimming upstream. “What it means is that when bad things happen in my life, I will keep going. I like that philosophy.”

And speaking of bad things, it does seem likely that Kilmarnock will now finish in the play-off place That gives them two games to prevent the club from relegation.

Faubert speaks warmly of the football club he joined in February, his team-mates and manager Lee Clark. But it is not them he thinks about when he addresses the dressing room about matters in hand.

“I went through this at West Ham. We went down and I saw people, good people, lose their jobs. I say to the guys that we need to understand this is not just about football, it is about life. There are people at Kilmarnock with kids and mortgages.

“We have their lives between our feet. We have to give everything to stay up.”

Faubert has given everything his whole life. He is not about to change. Kilmarnock and Scottish football are lucky to have him.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2016)

up until last night it was too close to call. Spurs were playing like angels, and four out of four looked more likely than not. One could easily imagine Leicester losing to Manchester United, winning handsomely against Everton and struggling to win against Chelsea. 

Now it is surely done and dusted. They can relax against Manchester United knowing that Everton are all over the shop.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> up until last night it was too close to call. Spurs were playing like angels, and four out of four looked more likely than not. One could easily imagine Leicester losing to Manchester United, winning handsomely against Everton and struggling to win against Chelsea.
> 
> Now it is surely done and dusted. They can relax against Manchester United knowing that Everton are all over the shop.




It's all done and dusted. 
Chelsea will do Leicester a favour by holding Spurtz to a draw at least then rolling over and dying for the Leicester game.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's all done and dusted.
> Chelsea will do Leicester a favour by holding Spurtz to a draw at least then rolling over and dying for the Leicester game.


I heard the Spurs fans complaining in advance about Chelsea rolling over against Leicester. Is that really possible? (Setting aside Chelsea rolling over when Hazard, Oscar and chums wanted shot of Mourinho).


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> I heard the Spurs fans complaining in advance about Chelsea rolling over against Leicester. Is that really possible? (Setting aside Chelsea rolling over when Hazard, Oscar and chums wanted shot of Mourinho).




Yes. Remember... no like likes Spurs... not even their own fans...


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Yes. Remember... no like likes Spurs... not even their own fans...


"Everyone hates farkin' cyclists. Even farkin' cyclists hate farkin' cyclists." - Malcolm Tucker


----------



## martint235 (26 Apr 2016)

Stephenite said:


> They now need one more win from their three remaining games! No pressure, no.


3 draws will do it. They don't even need to win another game.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

Good to see that the FA has been consistent for a change with the Vardy extra game ban (plus fine) despite the absurdity of Woy The England Coach's interventionist comments.

FWIW I thought he did dive - others may, like Woy, have seen it differently.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

Shock, horror. Ronaldo-less Real Madrid settle for goal-less draw.

Watched the match, thought it was going to be a belter but it was ultimately sterile. Strange seeing RM playing for a draw - although they did perk up in the final quarter when they sniffed the possibility of an away goal.

Interestingly the pundits thought it was clever, chess-like and tactical and it probably was although when Chelsea have adopted this tactic in the CL (under JM mainly) in the past we have been royally slagged off.

Blooming double standards I say.

Hoping for a better match tonight!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

I hope this is true:

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...ive-year-contract-to-join-Chelsea-in-28m-deal

And I hope this comes off:

http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/27/chels...working-on-38m-arturo-vidal-transfer-5844232/

Start of a comprehensive and much needed revamp I hope.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I hope this is true:
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...ive-year-contract-to-join-Chelsea-in-28m-deal
> 
> ...



Have to say if you sign both of them along with Angry Costa you will one feckin ugly midfield and attack  
Would love to have Vidal at man Utd though he is a talent no doubt.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I hope this is true:
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...ive-year-contract-to-join-Chelsea-in-28m-deal
> 
> ...



Why has that Nainggolan chap had an peanut tattooed onto his neck?!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Have to say if you sign both of them *along with Angry Costa you will one feckin ugly midfield and attack *
> Would love to have Vidal at man Utd though he is a talent no doubt.



Well, the best teams know how to play ugly as you know - so we'll have a head start.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

Lineker: "there's a bit of Leicester in Athletico". Hmmmm....

Great player but he's becoming a complete dickhead as a linkman with his childish attempts at humour and tonight's appalling alliteration.

Ought to stick to SPOTY.


----------



## outlash (27 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Yes. Remember... no like likes Spurs... not even their own fans...



To be fair, this sudden attitude of 'we lost the title on Monday' night is bizarre. These newly expectant fans would have been ecstatic at being second at the start of the season, it's been Leicester's title to lose for at least a month. I'll be more than happy at finishing second and above Arsenal because the way this season has panned out, they 'should' have been 15 points clear by now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

outlash said:


> To be fair, this sudden attitude of 'we lost the title on Monday' night is bizarre. These newly expectant fans would have been ecstatic at being second at the start of the season, it's been Leicester's title to lose for at least a month. I'll be more than happy at finishing second and above Arsenal because the way this season has panned out, they 'should' have been 15 points clear by now.



I think this is the year that both Spurs and Arsenal will look back on and regret at not capitalising on the poor performance of Chelsea and relatively poor performance of the two Manchester clubs.

The opportunity for a first place finish may well not come around again for a long time.


----------



## TVC (27 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lineker: "there's a bit of Leicester in Athletico". Hmmmm....
> 
> Great player but he's becoming a complete dickhead as a linkman with his childish attempts at humour and tonight's appalling alliteration.
> 
> Ought to stick to SPOTY.


Gary sold me veg from his uncle's market stall when I first came to Leicester and he was just starting to get first team games. He is devoted to all things Leicester (we've all taken pay from Walkers at some point), despite moving away as soon as his bank account allowed.
Given how stupidly excited the few die hard Leicester supporters I know now are - particularly after Monday, I am not surprised by his reaction, this is massive for the people of Leicester, even those with no interest in football are excited by this, we know it is special - once in a century stuff.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Gary sold me veg from his uncle's market stall when I first came to Leicester and he was just starting to get first team games. He is devoted to all things Leicester (we've all taken pay from Walkers at some point), despite moving away as soon as his bank account allowed.
> Given how stupidly excited the few die hard Leicester supporters I know now are - particularly after Monday, I am not surprised by his reaction, this is massive for the people of Leicester, even those with no interest in football are excited by this, we know it is special - once in a century stuff.



I can understand the excitement stuff - who wouldn't be when their team is on the brink of such an achievement - nonetheless he is paid an awful lot of money for doing not a right lot and I could do without the banal chit-chat and a bit more (some) analysis.

Good luck to Leicester but the old stager Lineker is poor on MOTD etc and is just milking the media gravy train. Who wouldn't though but it would be good if he sharpened his act up a bit and stopped being so lazy with his words.


----------



## TVC (27 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I can understand the excitement stuff - who wouldn't be when their team is on the brink of such an achievement - nonetheless he is paid an awful lot of money for doing not a right lot and I could do without the banal chit-chat and a bit more (some) analysis.
> 
> Good luck to Leicester but the old stager Lineker is poor on MOTD etc and is just milking the media gravy train. Who wouldn't though but it would be good if he sharpened his act up a bit and stopped being so lazy with his words.


Sorry, I missed your point. To be clear, Lineker likes Leicester more than Leicester likes Lineker, I have never rated him as a broadcaster. Also in his earlier years he sold himself as a clean cut local lad, marrying his childhood sweetheart Michelle. All well and good until we found out he had been putting his willy where it wasn't wanted and bailed on his young family.

Could be worse though, David Icke comes from Leicester.


----------



## outlash (28 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think this is the year that both Spurs and Arsenal will look back on and regret at not capitalising on the poor performance of Chelsea and relatively poor performance of the two Manchester clubs.
> 
> The opportunity for a first place finish may well not come around again for a long time.



Hm, I'm not so sure. We've been around the 4th-6th places in the league for some years now and no one expected this season to be any different. As I said, I would have taken 2nd at the start of the season and I'll be more than happy with it now. Arsenal on the other hand are always talked up as title contenders and this would have been the one season they could/should have walked it. Instead they've snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. The transfer window and next season will be just as interesting though, I'm fully expecting the 'big' clubs to spend silly money getting back to where they were and trying to get normal service resumed. I'm not so sure Leicester can have another season like this one, although I think they'd be top 6 or so. Us on the other hand, the usual hope of top 4 might be more of a 'we should' rather than a 'we hope to' if we keep the squad and the managerial genius that is Pochettino.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2016)

outlash said:


> Hm, I'm not so sure. We've been around the 4th-6th places in the league for some years now and no one expected this season to be any different. As I said, I would have taken 2nd at the start of the season and I'll be more than happy with it now. Arsenal on the other hand are always talked up as title contenders and this would have been the one season they could/should have walked it. Instead they've snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. The transfer window and next season will be just as interesting though, I'm fully expecting the 'big' clubs to spend silly money getting back to where they were and trying to get normal service resumed. I'm not so sure Leicester can have another season like this one, although I think they'd be top 6 or so. Us on the other hand, the usual hope of top 4 might be more of a 'we should' rather than a 'we hope to' if we keep the squad and the managerial genius that is Pochettino.



Was talking to my brother this morning (Spurs fan for last 52 years) - not sure how we ended up supporting two such 'opposed' teams tbh (CFC for me) but I digress...

His view is similar to mine in as much as that by mid-season it was pretty obvious that two of the latter day Big 4 were in trouble (CFC spectacularly so and MUFC kind of limping along). MCFC joined the 'dipped form' party post Xmas and my brother then thought Spurs would have a real chance of the title with (I 100% agree with you) a first class manager and a decent first 11 (squad is not so strong though) who are probably the fittest team in the PL this year.

He's pretty miserable at the mo' about it and whilst second is good, first is way better. He too sees this season as a golden opportunity that has been missed.

Obviously no one has a crystal ball for next season so it's all speculation but:

CFC/MCFC/MUFC will surely splash the cash with CFC needing major surgery, MCFC needing to deal with an aging squad (apart from a few obvious younger players) that is pretty much near its sell by date and MUFC trying to correct some poor returns on their hefty recent investments in the transfer market. New managers for two will probably provide some new impetus and maybe LVG will be replaced by JM - who knows. That would put the cat amongst the pigeons - not sure how JM would fare at MUFC as they have an attacking football philosophy whereas JM will churn out (usually) 1-nils ad-infinitum. Interesting!

Not sure what to make of Leicester tbh. They've done very well notwithstanding that the above three teams have been off the pace. A lot will depend on how many Thai Bhat get thrown into the transfer market and equally, how well they will cope with the pressure of being Champions and the involvement in the CL which obviously puts a lot of strain on a club - even those with decent squads, which Leicester don't currently have - although that too could change if enough money is spent.

I hoping for another interesting season as despite the woes of the team I support it has been good fun watching this season unfold - and a big hats off to Leicester despite us having to give them the guard of honour on the last day of the season!


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was talking to my brother this morning (Spurs fan for last 52 years) - not sure how we ended up supporting two such 'opposed' teams tbh (CFC for me) but I digress...



I would guess that it's to do with the 1967 FA Cup final between Tottenham and Chelsea (which Tottenham won). 
A lot of the boys in my year at junior school have been lifelong fans of those clubs after picking one or the other of those teams in the build-up to the final. 

I was seven at the time, and didn't really have an interest in football prior to that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I would guess that it's to do with the 1967 FA Cup final between Tottenham and Chelsea (which *Tottenham won*).
> A lot of the boys in my year at junior school have been lifelong fans of those clubs after picking one or the other of those teams in the build-up to the final.
> 
> I was seven at the time, and didn't really have an interest in football prior to that.



I know - I was 11 and cried!


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know - I was 11 and cried!



I was seven and was happy.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I was seven and was happy.



In fact, I've been a very happy Spurs fan.

I've followed them through thin and thinner, but they've always played open entertaining football.

I remember the home debut of Ossie Ardiles and Ricky Villa against Aston Villa in 1978. Me and my mates, and the rest of the crowd, had loads of magazines and tore them up a la ticker-tape as the teams came onto the pitch. It was a warm evening with high expectations.

Tottenham lost 1-4.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> In fact, I've been a very happy Spurs fan.
> 
> I've followed them through thin and thinner, but they've always played open entertaining football.
> 
> ...



Yes, they've been quite entertaining through the years - I'm not being sarcastic either.


----------



## outlash (28 Apr 2016)

Any manager who manages to get a couple of show ponies like Lamela & Eriksen to work in a team who play like that deserves a lot of respect.



SpokeyDokey said:


> His view is similar to mine in as much as that by mid-season it was pretty obvious that two of the latter day Big 4 were in trouble (CFC spectacularly so and MUFC kind of limping along). MCFC joined the 'dipped form' party post Xmas and my brother then thought Spurs would have a real chance of the title with (I 100% agree with you) a first class manager and a decent first 11 (squad is not so strong though) who are probably the fittest team in the PL this year.



That's fair enough, I still think Arsenal fans have more to be sorry about than ours though. Let's not forget we had a fairly slow start to the season when we lost to ManU and had more draws than wins. We really didn't get going until around October. This season has been great for football (It's still possible that West Ham could qualify for the CL yet), next season will be more interesting IMO.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2016)

outlash said:


> Any manager who manages to get a couple of show ponies like Lamela & Eriksen to work in a team who play like that deserves a lot of respect.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fair enough, *I still think Arsenal fans have more to be sorry about than ours though*. Let's not forget we had a fairly slow start to the season when we lost to ManU and had more draws than wins. We really didn't going until around October. This season has been great for football (It's still possible that West Ham could qualify for the CL yet), next season will be more interesting IMO.



I'd agree with that - they've been so close yet so far for ages now. Must be frustrating for the fans esp' when they can play some fantastic football when they decide to turn it on.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> New managers for two will probably provide some new impetus and maybe LVG will be replaced by JM - who knows. That would put the cat amongst the pigeons - not sure how JM would fare at MUFC as they have an attacking football philosophy whereas JM will churn out (usually) 1-nils ad-infinitum.


I just cannot see JM at Man U next season, especially is they win the cup.


----------



## PaulB (29 Apr 2016)

What wears blue and white and dances the samba?

Gloria Leicesterfan.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2016)

I'm nervous about our game today at Wycombe. If we win and those below us don't then we could be promoted or thereabouts. But if we lose and those below us win then it won't be in our hands going in to the last match of the season. Ah well, at least we're guaranteed a play off spot. All in all it's been a great season,. I did say when we won promotion back to the Football League 10 years ago that we'd do well to still be here in 10 years time and we've proved the bookies wrong every year since then.


----------



## Seevio (30 Apr 2016)

Big day in Div 2 on Saturday. You can't beat winning at Wembley but you don't want to risk it. Up the gas!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2016)

Seevio said:


> Big day in Div 2 on Saturday. You can't beat winning at Wembley but you don't want to risk it. Up the gas!



I don't fancy the play offs, but i would've certainly taken 'em at the start of the season!
We are one of about 4 league clubs who haven't played at Wembley, and i'd like to keep it that way, providing we don't need the play offs of course. Up the Stanley boys!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2016)

It's still in our own hands! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/wycombe-stanley-3/


----------



## MarkF (30 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's still in our own hands! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/04/wycombe-stanley-3/



I think you have done it now, Bristol Rovers must be gutted at that late goal!

Bradford will probably play Millwall in the play offs, a shame IMO, as that was the only fixture that might sell out Wembley.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2016)

MarkF said:


> I think you have done it now, Bristol Rovers must be gutted at that late goal!
> 
> Bradford will probably play Millwall in the play offs, a shame IMO, as that was the only fixture that might sell out Wembley.






I'd resigned myself to a play off spot, with Oxford and Bristol both 2-0 up in their games. That's the lad's first goal for Stanley and what a goal it could prove to be!

We seem to have a habit of scoring late goals to upset Bristol. We got one 3 minutes from the end to beat them the other month.http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/match/14863/


----------



## simon.r (30 Apr 2016)

I literally struggled to sleep last night and will tonight. I will be listening on my own (it's too important to share with people who don't understand) with the champagne on ice. I haven't been this nervous / excited / expectant since my children were born. 

Come on Leicester!!


----------



## Seevio (1 May 2016)

Contrary to the chants from our inbred cousins, there are in fact two teams in Bristol. By referring to Bristol Rovers, or indeed, Bristol City as "Bristol" you mildly irritate both sets of fans. Sadly, we don't have a handy shortening like ManU so unless the wind up is intentional (fair game in this thread) it would be nice to refer to us as Bristol Rovers. Or The Gas, Rovers, those southern nancies etc.. Just something to differentiate us from City. When you say "Bristol" that refers to the eggchasers.

That said, its all down to the final game. We have Dagenham & Redbridge at home. A team who have found form about 35 matches too late. I shall also be cheeing Wycombe again.

UTG


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Contrary to the chants from our inbred cousins, there are in fact two teams in Bristol. By referring to Bristol Rovers, or indeed, Bristol City as "Bristol" you mildly irritate both sets of fans. Sadly, we don't have a handy shortening like ManU so unless the wind up is intentional (fair game in this thread) it would be nice to refer to us as Bristol Rovers. Or The Gas, Rovers, those southern nancies etc.. Just something to differentiate us from City. When you say "Bristol" that refers to the eggchasers.
> 
> That said, its all down to the final game. We have Dagenham & Redbridge at home. A team who have found form about 35 matches too late. I shall also be cheeing Wycombe again.
> 
> UTG



I didn't see the need to add the Rovers name. I thought people would suss i was on about your team due to the league we share.We play Stevenage next Saturday. I did say to the others i stand with, at the beginning of the season that it'd be ironic if we had to beat them to win promotion, seeing they beat us in the play offs 5 years ago. They laughed, saying promotion?!, are you on something! We are two clubs who do not get on! They'd love to spoil our party again. Good luck for next Saturday. I hope you go up, but not at our expense.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2016)

Posts: 226

Posting Level
Next Level in 274 posts



10 hours ago via mobile
Quote




*Post by therovers on 10 hours ago*
Are ACCRINGTON f**king STANLEY actually gonna spoil this for us??

Can't fkin believe it


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Contrary to the chants from our inbred cousins, there are in fact two teams in Bristol. By referring to Bristol Rovers, or indeed, Bristol City as "Bristol" you mildly irritate both sets of fans. Sadly, we don't have a handy shortening like ManU so unless the wind up is intentional (fair game in this thread) it would be nice to refer to us as Bristol Rovers. Or The Gas, Rovers, those southern nancies etc.. Just something to differentiate us from City. When you say "Bristol" that refers to the eggchasers.
> 
> That said, its all down to the final game. We have Dagenham & Redbridge at home. A team who have found form about 35 matches too late. I shall also be cheeing Wycombe again.
> 
> UTG



Goodnight Irene 

Come on the Gas


----------



## TVC (1 May 2016)

So the BBC news are leading on Leicester at 6am, nothing like building expectations. I have a feeling it isn't going to happen this weekend.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2016)

Im not so sure @The Velvet Curtain ..


----------



## AndyRM (1 May 2016)

I'm with @The Velvet Curtain, probably a scoreless draw I reckon. Then smash Everton at home to win the league.

The Beeb love in is a little tiresome. Leicester aren't my 'second team' (that's Juventus, because Del Piero is the player that got me hooked on football) and never will be.


----------



## MarkF (1 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Contrary to the chants from our inbred cousins, there are in fact two teams in Bristol. By referring to Bristol Rovers, or indeed, Bristol City as "Bristol" you mildly irritate both sets of fans. Sadly, we don't have a handy shortening like ManU so unless the wind up is intentional (fair game in this thread) it would be nice to refer to us as Bristol Rovers. Or The Gas, Rovers, those southern nancies etc.. Just something to differentiate us from City. When you say "Bristol" that refers to the eggchasers.
> 
> That said, its all down to the final game. We have Dagenham & Redbridge at home. A team who have found form about 35 matches too late. I shall also be cheeing Wycombe again.



Wycombe Tigers Athletic?


----------



## gavgav (1 May 2016)

One more win @Accy cyclist ! All the best to you for next Saturday. The mighty Shrews scraped league 1 safety yesterday (due to Blackpool and Doncaster's incompetence!!) so will look forward to visiting your proper little football ground again next season.


----------



## gavgav (1 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So the BBC news are leading on Leicester at 6am, nothing like building expectations. I have a feeling it isn't going to happen this weekend.


I think it will happen, but not today, when Chelsea beat Spurs tomorrow


----------



## TVC (1 May 2016)

gavgav said:


> I think it will happen, but not today, when Chelsea beat Spurs tomorrow


That is my thinking, it would be too much like a film script to wrap it up at Old Trafford. An agonising wait on a wet Monday evening is more Leicester's style.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2016)

Damn, the Mancs are winning 1-0.

Edit... Leicester have just equalised.


----------



## mark st1 (1 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Damn, the Mancs are winning 1-0.
> 
> Edit... Leicester have just equalised.



I didn't realise the Man Utd score affected your promotion hopes Accy


----------



## Dayvo (1 May 2016)

Will it be 0, 1 or 3 points at home to Everton?



assuming you've got any left.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2016)

Almost there my nerves have gone I can't stand it 
Go foxes 
And for the first time I become a chelsea fan after last werk being a West Brom fan. come on Chelsea do it for us


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I didn't realise the Man Utd score affected your promotion hopes Accy


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Almost there my nerves have gone I can't stand it
> Go foxes
> And for the first time I become a chelsea fan after last werk being a West Brom fan. come on Chelsea do it for us



Will definitely be doing our best to stop Spurs getting there but you won't get any favours at Stamford Bridge either. 

Tbh I think, barring a disaster next weekend, that you are home and dry.

Always nail biting - we won the title by 1 point from MUFC in 2009/10 and it was horrible waiting for it all to be set in stone - so I know how you are feeling!

I watched the game and whilst the Sky commentators got a bit carried away with the quality of the game it wasn't a bad watch at all. Fair result I think.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Big day for Brighton &HA today. If we win at home to Derby, who are safe in the play off places, we still need to get at least a point at Middlesbrough next weekend. Tense times.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

.....and another big day for Leicester. For the good of the game Chelsea must get a result against the Spurtz. And I think they bloody well will.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

To explain why Leicester couldn't secure the title yesterday. Winning at Old Trafford, with the keeper in the goal his dad made his own, the talismanic striker suspended and a late sending off is just the conclusion to a bad film script (and someone will try to make a film of this season).
I look forward to it happening today, simply because the hangovers in work tomorrow will be monumental


----------



## outlash (2 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> .....and another big day for Leicester. For the good of the game Chelsea must get a result against the Spurtz. And I think they bloody well will.



Oh go on then, I'll bite. Why is it for the good of the game?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

Dundee could relegate their city rivals tonight


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Dundee could relegate their city rivals tonight



What a great position to be in, better than winning the thing!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> What a great position to be in, better than winning the thing!


Yes, my Dundee supporting friends think so. My Dundee United supporting friends seem less happy about it


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Oh go on then, I'll bite. Why is it for the good of the game?


As I have said before..no one like Spurtz..not even their own fans.


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Big day for Brighton &HA today. If we win at home to Derby, who are safe in the play off places, we still need to get at least a point at Middlesbrough next weekend. Tense times.



Haven't known the championship been so close for a long time. Usually at least 1 of them runs away with it. Saw Borough against Birmingham on the box cracling game to watch for the neutral.


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> As I have said before..no one like Spurtz..not even their own fans.



Can't see you being to troubled heard this morning they have got 8 points out of a possible 72 at your place. That's not the best average by a long way lol


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Can't see you being to troubled heard this morning they have got 8 points out of a possible 72 at your place. That's not the best average by a long way lol


Indeed..but being the sneaky gits that they are I wouldn't put it past them to not do the right thing by rolling over.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Haven't known the championship been so close for a long time. Usually at least 1 of them runs away with it. Saw Borough against Birmingham on the box cracling game to watch for the neutral.


The top three team that misses out on automatic promotion, despite being well clear of 4th place, are going to moan about play off injustice no doubt!
They'd clearly feel different if they'd finished 6th.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

User said:


> Now come on, you know you don't want them to roll over, that wouldn't satify. You want an appropriately hard game that you win 4-1 having gone 1 down.


Now when you put it like that..,.......


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

It's all about the fa cup this season anyway. That's the place to be


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> It's all about the fa cup this season anyway. That's the place to be


Does that still happen?


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> The top three team that misses out on automatic promotion, despite being well clear of 4th place, are going to moan about play off injustice no doubt!
> They'd clearly feel different if they'd finished 6th.



Love the play offs it's one of the best weekends of football around.


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> The top three team that misses out on automatic promotion, despite being well clear of 4th place, are going to moan about play off injustice no doubt!
> They'd clearly feel different if they'd finished 6th.



The Wendies are getting my bet, I've seen Bradford twice creep into 6th spot and then go up, all the pressure is on Hull, Derby and whoever, Boro hopefully.


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Love the play offs it's one of the best weekends of football around.



Yep, it looks like we'll have Millwall, both clubs desperately not wanting that tie.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 May 2016)

Is it wrong I want Spurs to win, all this Leicester love in is starting to get on my nerves!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Is it wrong I want Spurs to win, all this Leicester love in is starting to get on my nerves!


It'll be over soon


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Is it wrong I want Spurs to win, all this Leicester love in is starting to get on my nerves!


Get yourself onto the London branch of the Tottenham Hotspur supporters club BBC website, they've run a few skilful but unlucky Tottenham pieces, made out that the fairytale story of the season is Tottenham and even the other day a 'Why Leicester would do better to finish second' article.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> It's all about the fa cup this season anyway. That's the place to be



Is that the cup you boycotted once?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> The top three team that misses out on automatic promotion, despite being well clear of 4th place, are going to moan about play off injustice no doubt!
> They'd clearly feel different if they'd finished 6th.


Not necessarily so, us fans know the rules at the start of the campaign.

My team, Blyth, in the Northern Premier League (1 promotion spot and 2nd to 5th in a single game play off semi & final) have just finished second on 99 points and +48 goal difference.

9 points and +2 goal difference over the 3rd placed Salford City (promoted via play offs)
&
13 points and +20 goal difference better than Workington who finished 6th but won our play off game 4-3.

I and the vast majority of fellow Blyth fans are disappointed but philosophical, nobody has had a go at the team, the play off system or the league rules, they are what they are. I wish Darlington & Salford all the best in the Conference North next season and hope that we'll be joining them this time next year.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Not necessarily so, us fans know the rules at the start of the campaign.
> 
> My team, Blyth, in the Northern Premier League (1 promotion spot and 2nd to 5th in a single game play off semi & final) have just finished second on 99 points and +48 goal difference.
> 
> ...


I trust that I shall be as sanguine as you should it all go Pete Tong, but I'm sure some won't.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2016)

Fingers crossed for you. it's a right pisser but FC United and Ashton United did/have spent years making the playoffs but never getting promotion, their fans must be used to it now.

Ashton last year lost out to their cross town rivals Curzon, it's up there with the Dundee scenario today as a nightmare/dream come true depending on your allegiance.

You'll always get the miserable gits who would complain it wasn't £100 million if they won £99 million but I've watched us struggle to just survive and I've watched us play league campaigns with goals and wins galore, I'd rather watch a winning team even if we did fall a place & game short at the end of the season.

It's not that long ago, BHA could have been playing Blyth on equal terms & we'd have been playing Stockport County as equals next season if we'd gone up. The championship ain't such a bad place to be


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> It's all about the fa cup this season anyway. That's the place to be



Not like 1999/2000 then? 
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football-united-withdraw-from-fa-cup-1103601.html


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is that the cup you boycotted once?


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not like 1999/2000 then?
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football-united-withdraw-from-fa-cup-1103601.html


That's a TMN to @SpokeyDokey


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 126902


Careful now, we know there are pitfalls on here when posting about taking a firm grip of a cock.


----------



## martint235 (2 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 126902


I find myself strangely hoping for a draw rather than a drubbing for Chelsea


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Is it wrong I want Spurs to win, all this Leicester love in is starting to get on my nerves!



You should try living here, the amount of plastics that are coming out of the woodwork is ridiculous. Great for the true fans, but the sooner the season finishes and the plastics disappear the better.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> What a great position to be in, better than winning the thing!


The Dundee United relegation countdown clock
https://countingdownto.com/countdown/dundee-utd-relegation-countdown-clock


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> ....FC United....



Sounds like the kind of team Melchester Rovers would play against. 







although I _knew_ them when they had _short_ hair!


----------



## martint235 (2 May 2016)

Typical. Derby just couldn't hold on for 4 mins against 10 men. Although Burnley still go up with a win.


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

That game next week is going to be crap your pants time for those 2 clubs. Talk about winner takes all.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Sounds like the kind of team Melchester Rovers would play against.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, one of the fan splinter teams that sprang up after AFC Wimbledon in the wake of the existing Dons move Milton Keynes.

FC United of Manchester came into being as a protest at the Glazer family taking over the better know Manchester United. They've pushed on and up the leagues and have a lovely new stadium, very vocal fanbase but the Robin Hood band of fan outlaws running a cooperative entiry against the corporate ruthlesness of higher level Football PLC seems to have fallen away badly with reports of bullying and huge battles and problems in the boardroom.

Sad times for the fans and those holding true to the ideals the club was founded on if true and I hope for their sake that the club weathers the storm and comes out the other side integrity intact.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should try living here, the amount of plastics that are coming out of the woodwork is ridiculous. Great for the true fans, but the sooner the season finishes and the plastics disappear the better.


I thought that this morning with the BBC filming in Pubs yesterday afternoon.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2016)

I am so bloody nervous it's ridiculous. I hope the LRI have a full complement of heart specialists working today! 

The champagne's been on ice since yesterday morning. Hopefully to be uncorked at about 9.50pm

Come on you blues!


----------



## philk56 (2 May 2016)

COYS


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

@ianrauk being sold outside your ground gotta love football fans sense of humour


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

For some reason I'm watching the Dundee derby on Norwegian telly.

What I like best is the the way the pitch has been cut.


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

Oi! A goal by Hurricane!

*YID-DOS!*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2016)

Spuds 1 nil up


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

Gutless performance...


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Spuds 1 nil up



Correction!

*TW0 NIL! *


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> For some reason I'm watching the Dundee derby on Norwegian telly.
> 
> What I like best is the the way the pitch has been cut.



Something like this:


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

Hmm, I hope this game doesn't get any nastier than it already is. 

It is only a game, afterall, regardless what's at stake.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

Not tense at all.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 May 2016)

2-2 now and nearly over.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2016)

Waiting...


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

A totally different Chelsea for the second half....

Get in there you Blue Boys....
Wonderful goal by Hazard.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2016)

6 minutes of injury time!


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

How the feck has there not been a red card in this game


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2016)

Stopping the Spurtz winning the league has more then made up for Chelsea's crappy season. 

Go on Leicester... Enjoy!!


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

That'll do mi' duck.


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2016)

Crazy season  fair play to the crisp munchers. Salt and Linekar will be creaming his pants tonight.


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2016)

Can't see us getting much sleep tonight, it's like Beirut out here in Leicester now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

And Dundee United relegated at the hands of Dundee with the final score being 2-1


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

They'll be dancing in the streets of Bangkok tonight.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

Mark Selby too


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2016)

How did Dier not walk at the end? Hazard changed the game and showed that he really is world class, god knows what has gone on there this season. Spurs were a disgrace so I am glad they are down and out. 

Great game to watch.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

From twitter


Leicester win Prem, York City relegated from Football League. Richard III you f**king glory hunter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Can't see us getting much sleep tonight, it's like Beirut out here in Leicester now.



Normal night on the Saff then


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2016)

Well done Leicester! I remember when Blackburn won the title 25 years ago. The town centre was packed out. Just thought i'd mention the word TOWN!


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Normal night on the Saff then


We're sandwiched between Braunstone and New Parks, the Saff........................................Amateurs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> How did Dier not walk at the end? Hazard changed the game and showed that he really is world class, god knows what has gone on there this season. Spurs were a disgrace so I am glad they are down and out.
> 
> Great game to watch.



Yes Spurs lost it big time - I don't have them down as a dirty team but there should have been at least 3 reds for them tonight.

Dembele will get one retrospectively.

Well done to Leicester.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2016)

Tears in my eyes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2016)

Just seen the news..well done Foxes ..i wish id put a tenner on them ..


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2016)

meta lon said:


> Just seen the news..well done Foxes ..i wish id put a tenner on them ..





I wish i'd put a grand on them. I'd be 5 million quid richer!


----------



## outlash (2 May 2016)

Typical Chelsea showing their class throughout the game. Nice of Sky to make sure the TV audience didn't hear the Nazi chants or see the salutes. I do love the way how they claim some kind of moral victory by stopping us winning a title that we had little chance of winning a month ago. I also seem to remember Ranieri getting an absolute kicking when he was manager at Stamford Bridge.

Still though, Leicester are worthy champions as any league winners are. Congrats to them .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Typical Chelsea showing their class throughout the game. Nice of Sky to make sure the TV audience didn't hear the Nazi chants or see the salutes. I do love the way how they claim some kind of moral victory by stopping us winning a title that we had little chance of winning a month ago. I also seem to remember Ranieri getting an absolute kicking when he was manager at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> Still though, Leicester are worthy champions as any league winners are. Congrats to them .



Nice last sentence but the rest is just bitter - one of the grubbiest displays I have ever seen from Spurs: embarrassing.


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice last sentence but the rest is just bitter - one of the grubbiest displays I have ever seen from Spurs: embarrassing.



Hopefully the end of the season for Dembele and Lamela.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

meta lon said:


> Just seen the news..well done Foxes ..i wish id put a tenner on them ..


Next season every fan will put a tenner on their team and the bookies will not offer such silly odds.


----------



## Glow worm (2 May 2016)

Brilliant stuff- such a great night for Leicester and football. 
There won't be many turning up for work on time tomorrow in Leicestershire and who can blame them?,


----------



## outlash (2 May 2016)

Were we watching the same game? We were agressive, Chelsea were and regularly are filthy. At least when West Ham beat us a few weeks back it was a game. 
I'm not bitter, far from it, but for that lot to claim some kind of moral victory is laughable. 
All we have to do is win one of our last two to ensure second. As I've said all along, I'll be more than happy with that.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

In addition to City and Mark Selby, can I also point out that Leicester are the national basketball champions.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/basketball/35669370


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2016)

outlash said:


> *Were we watching the same game?* We were agressive, Chelsea were and regularly are filthy. At least when West Ham beat us a few weeks back it was a game.
> I'm not bitter, far from it, but for that lot to claim some kind of moral victory is laughable.
> All we have to do is win one of our last two to ensure second. As I've said all along, I'll be more than happy with that.



I guess not - you must've missed the face scratching and hand stamping then.

Even Tyler who dislikes CFC with a passion said that Spurs had let themselves down and lost the plot.

The biggest 'win' for us tonight was preserving our 26 year run of you not getting a result at The Bridge.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Next season every fan will put a tenner on their team and the bookies will not offer such silly odds.



Burnley 5000/1 apparently...


----------



## outlash (2 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I guess not - you must've missed the face scratching and hand stamping then.
> 
> Even Tyler who dislikes CFC with a passion said that Spurs had let themselves down and lost the plot.
> 
> The biggest 'win' for us tonight was preserving our 26 year run of you not getting a result at The Bridge.



Oh look, is that Costa sinking his teeth into someone in the tunnel at the end of game?

To quote Harry Kane 'when the ex-champions are celebrating a 2-2 draw like they've the league, you know you're doing something right'.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2016)

simon.r said:


> Burnley 5000/1 apparently...



Oh no! I couldn't stomach a Dingles title win!!


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Were we watching the same game? We were agressive, Chelsea were and regularly are filthy. At least when West Ham beat us a few weeks back it was a game.
> I'm not bitter, far from it, but for that lot to claim some kind of moral victory is laughable.
> All we have to do is win one of our last two to ensure second. As I've said all along, I'll be more than happy with that.



Chelsea were certainly aggressive but Spurs overstepped the mark by a long way, Dier, Lamela and Dembele should have walked, the latter 2 will receive their dues no doubt for really sneaky and cowardly fouls.


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 May 2016)

Unbelievable.... My Leicester City are the champions of England


----------



## User482 (2 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Were we watching the same game? We were agressive, Chelsea were and regularly are filthy. At least when West Ham beat us a few weeks back it was a game.
> I'm not bitter, far from it, but for that lot to claim some kind of moral victory is laughable.
> All we have to do is win one of our last two to ensure second. As I've said all along, I'll be more than happy with that.


Oh behave. Spurs were filthy tonight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2016)

User482 said:


> Oh behave. Spurs were filthy tonight.



Literally just watched the 'fouls' montage on MOTD and it was horrendous.

Big fine coming their way methinks.


----------



## User482 (2 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Literally just watched the 'fouls' montage on MOTD and it was horrendous.
> 
> Big fine coming their way methinks.


I think so. At least three red card offences in my opinion. They completely lost the plot.


----------



## Hitchington (2 May 2016)

Fair play to Leicester City, incredible achievement.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2016)

Happy doesn't come close:






Headline news!


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

Hearing the roads around the King Power are gridlocked.

Watched MOTD. Where is the line between passion and assault? Spurs lost in disgrace, such a shame.


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hearing the roads around the King Power are gridlocked.
> 
> Watched MOTD. Where is the line between passion and assault? Spurs lost in disgrace, such a shame.



I'm not really in sound mind to comment, but to paraphrase Steve Claridge on Radio 5 , "everyone calls for passion, but you can't have that without some fouls".

Edit - I can't explain that at the moment, combination of champagne and elatedness.


----------



## gaz71 (2 May 2016)

Massive congratulations to Leicester City on a well deserved title win.Also well done to those few who bet on them at the start of the season.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2016)

simon.r said:


> I'm not really in sound mind to comment, but to paraphrase Steve Claridge on Radio 5 , "everyone calls for passion, but you can't have that without some fouls".


Eye gouging and stamping on hands when the ball is dead is not a foul surely, if you did that in the street you are getting arrested.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2016)

Credit to Kasper Schmeichel. How many footballers have been successful like their dad's were? Frank Lampard "junior" had more success than his dad, but are there any others?


----------



## simon.r (3 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Eye gouging and stamping on hands when the ball is dead is not a foul surely, if you did that in the street you are getting arrested.



Yes, you're right. Too elated to discuss sensibly.


----------



## simon.r (3 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Credit to Kasper Schmeichel. How many footballers have been successful like their dad's were? Frank Lampard "junior" had more success than his dad, but are there any others?



Ian Wrigh and his son first father / son to win premier league.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 May 2016)

The truly amazing thing about the Spurs fouling was not how dirty it was but how staggeringly gratuitous it was. You can understand players going in hard and rash when passions and stakes are high, but this was mostly a succession of premeditated acts of stupid and pointless violence in situations and areas of the pitch where any effect on any outcome was negligible at best. Quite extraordinary. Spurs lost a lot more than a title tonight. 

None of which should overshadow Leicester's astonishing achievement. And as one of the commentators (actually I think it was Gary Lineker) said, Ranieri managed to achieve it without any kind of PR manouevring, mindgames or media manipulation. He just forged a great team and filled it with belief. For a club which, as someone else said, has spent less in the transfer market in its entire 130 years history than Man Utd have in the last two. Leicester won more than a title tonight.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2016)

LEICESTER CITY premier league champions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love you Chelsea I do
Can someone tell me how that happened and please tell me its not a dream
Sorry for the late posting just back from the pub
Never mind Jamie Vardy having a party the whole of Leicester having a party 
Leicester City premier league champions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just had to type it again


----------



## vickster (3 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Credit to Kasper Schmeichel. How many footballers have been successful like their dad's were? Frank Lampard "junior" had more success than his dad, but are there any others?


Cryff?


----------



## PaulB (3 May 2016)

Talking of unexpected victories; did you know that England won the World Cup in 1934?

Having declined an invitation to enter that year's competition on the grounds that they would win it too easily, the English FA challenged the eventual winners, Italy, to a challenge match at Highbury (as was the done thing in those days) for the title of World Champions. 

The game became known as 'the battle of Highbury' as Mussolini had offered all the Italian players an Alfa Romeo if they could beat England and the game descended into a brawl. England won 3-2 with the captain, Eric Brook ending the game holding the Jules Rimet above his head with his only good arm as the other one was in a sling having been broken during the match!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Literally just watched the 'fouls' montage on MOTD and it was horrendous.
> 
> Big fine coming their way methinks.


I'd rather them have a points deduction, hit them how it'll really hurt, one of the most cynical and nasty displays I've heard and seen.

The measure of a class team is not how they win, it is how they lose.

Points won't happen but a fine on their revenue and next season's TV money....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 May 2016)

Congratulations to Burnley too, Leicester doing so well and the performance of the 3 promoted teams this time should give them hope that they can aspire to more than just another lucrative relegation season.

And commiserations to Dundee Utd too, relegated by the worst team in their world.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2016)

The son was fairly successful though, even if not world class


----------



## User482 (3 May 2016)

vickster said:


> The son was fairly successful though, even if not world class


And to provide the opposite: the Laudrup brothers had a moderately successful father.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 May 2016)

I bet when the Chief Exec of Leicester agreed to the bonuses for winning the Premier League had a wry smile at the 5 million one for Ranieri.

Still feel a bit sorry for mad Nige.

Well done Leicester, begrudgingly


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2016)

vickster said:


> The son was fairly successful though, even if not world class


Successful but nowhere near his dad's level but who was?!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordi_Cruyff.

What about Brooklyn Beckham?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Next season every fan will put a tenner on their team and the bookies will not offer such silly odds.


They're not silly odds, the bookies were laughing all the way to the bank when Leicester clinched it. They lost chicken feed to the small number of people who bet on the correct result and are quids in after trousering the umpteen million wagered on Man U, City, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal etc etc.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Successful but nowhere near his dad's level but who was?!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordi_Cruyff.
> 
> What about Brooklyn Beckham?


Ali G, to the happy couple: "So, Brooklyn, when he grows up, is he going to be a footballer like his dad, or a singer like...Mariah Carey?"


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2016)

And Suzanne Charlton had a famous father _and_ uncle.

Suzanne who? I hear you ask.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 May 2016)

I see all the plastic Leicester fans are crawling out of the woodwork now. As someone who's supported the Foresters all my life that really gets on my goat. I remember standing at the Clock End in the sixties and marvelling at the skills of Stan Finny and Matthew Best as they tore down the wings, never daring to dream of the day we'd win the league. I grew up half a mile from the ground and it's great to see a south coast team win it again.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2016)

So Atletico knocked out both Barcelona and Bayern. Either Manchester or Real are going to really up their game to beat them in the final.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So Atletico knocked out both Barcelona and Bayern. Either Manchester or Real are going to really up their game to beat them in the final.



Really enjoyed the game tonight - I fancy AM to win it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Really enjoyed the game tonight - I fancy AM to win it.



Bayern players in tears. In their own stadium. In the Champions League. 
Sounds familiar?


----------



## Dec66 (3 May 2016)

Well done, Leicester City.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2016)

I'm glad Bayern are out. Let's hope Ronaldo is crying again tomorrow night.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Bayern players in tears. In their own stadium. In the Champions League.
> Sounds familiar?



@ianrauk 

One of the best nights of my life. Lovely Wife (CFC supporter for almost 40 years) went mental - running around on the patio screaming like a loon (she had gone outside as she couldn't bear to watch Didier take THE penalty!). Great night!

My Spuds supporting brother was totally *issed as we 'dumped' them out of the CL at the same time - ooops; that sounds a bit familiar too! CFC = Spuds Nemesis! Haha.

I can't say we got much credit from the media for that win - was thinking about this last night watching the match. Athletico play a deep lying defence and spring fast counters and it is wonderful according to the pundits and commentators. Chelsea did this with Barcelona and Bayern during that magic CL campaign and we were 'anti-football'.

I should be used to these double standards by now tbh!


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @ianrauk
> 
> One of the best nights of my life. Lovely Wife (CFC supporter for almost 40 years) went mental - running around on the patio screaming like a loon (she had gone outside as she couldn't bear to watch Didier take THE penalty!). Great night!
> 
> ...



You got it from me, because that was the sort of sporting contest I love. A highly skilled team or player beaten by a dogged opponent who were clever enough to outwit them and take the spoils. There is more than one way to play football, despite what the purists (ie pretentious snobs) would have us believe.


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> You got it from me, because that was the sort of sporting contest I love. A highly skilled team or player beaten by a dogged opponent who were clever enough to outwit them and take the spoils. There is more than one way to play football, despite what the purists (ie pretentious snobs) would have us believe.



If it's not tippy tappy triangles fired around at a ludicrous pace it's just not worth watching.


----------



## TVC (4 May 2016)

Leicester appears to have returned to normal, talk has turned to the possibility of relegation next season.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 May 2016)

Well.. what a 100% insipid display from City. Pathetic.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well.. what a 100% insipid display from City. Pathetic.




Insipid is a good description.
I was going to say lame myself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2016)

I counted one decent effort on the Real goal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I counted one decent effort on the Real goal.



Fans a VERY unhappy with their team over on the Blue Moon match day thread.

Pretty crap season for MCFC by their latter day standards - despite winning the 'little' pot.


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fans a VERY unhappy with their team over on the Blue Moon match day thread.



Wow, what are they on? Got to the last 4 in the CL alongside Bayern & Real, seems like yesterday we let Pompey win to send them down to div3.


----------



## postman (4 May 2016)

What a shower.City played so slow.So different from our guys on bicycles,tearing down hairpin bends,or going off on a breakaway.Give me cycling and all the Classics every time.At least the guys and galls put some gut busting effort in.It's always a shame to see them get caught by the Peloton near the finish line.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Wow, what are they on? Got to the last 4 in the CL alongside Bayern & Real, seems like yesterday we let Pompey win to send them down to div3.




They'll be the new fans. Not the ones from Maine Road.


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 May 2016)

Watched this this morning before setting off for work, but something got in my eye, well, both eyes actually 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtoiF5QBIbA


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well.. what a 100% insipid display from City. Pathetic.



Bit of a strange game I thought. Real on the counter were fierce but Man City had them broadly contained (despite Mangala being a bomb scare) yet never seemed to launch their own attacks with any real authority. 

With only a goal in it in the 80th minute you'd surely think "F*ck it, losing by three makes no difference now, let's bomb forward." 

I hope this is Atleti's year, they've been so close over the last few seasons. And I saw a tweet claiming they've beaten teams who've claimed 23 European titles to get to the final, compared to Real's 0, which is seriously impressive (if true).


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Bit of a strange game I thought. Real on the counter were fierce but Man City had them broadly contained (despite Mangala being a bomb scare) yet never seemed to launch their own attacks with any real authority.
> 
> With only a goal in it in the 80th minute you'd surely think "F*ck it, losing by three makes no difference now, let's bomb forward."
> 
> I hope this is Atleti's year, they've been so close over the last few seasons. And I saw a tweet claiming they've beaten teams who've claimed 23 European titles to get to the final, compared to Real's 0, which is seriously impressive (if true).





I kept saying to Mrs Accy they'll(City)score in the 85th minute then sit back. They did the sitting back alright but forgot to score!


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I kept saying to Mrs Accy they'll(City)score in the 85th minute then sit back. They did the sitting back alright but forgot to score!



Aguero's rocket was the only thing that came close, but I reckon the keeper had it covered, just.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2016)

Our last match of the season is a sell out!
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/05/stevenage-sold-out/ Fans from loads of local clubs are turning out to support the Reds according to reports. Bury, Bolton, Blackburn, Burnley, Rochdale, Preston and even Liverpool and Everton fans have snapped up tickets! Our capacity is officially 5057, though i think the club have limited it to around 4750 for safety reasons. I'm nervous about this game. We're in the driving seat but the pressure is on us. Those below will be waiting for a slip up. Not only that but we play Stevenage, the club we've developed a strong dislike of over the last 10 years. I'm sure they'll be going out to spoil our party. Let's hope they don't succeed!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (5 May 2016)

Well said Accy!
Never mind all this Premier league nonsense, the big question is can Accrington Stanley get promoted to League 1? I remember watching them in the lower leagues with only about 200 spectators there. They've consistently "overachieved" and if they do get promoted it is on a par with the Leicester success. "On Stanley On"


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2016)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> Well said Accy!
> Never mind all this Premier league nonsense, the big question is can Accrington Stanley get promoted to League 1? I remember watching them in the lower leagues with only about 200 spectators there. They've consistently "overachieved" and if they do get promoted it is on a par with the Leicester success. "On Stanley On"



IF we do go up Ron, we'll have climbed from a pub team league to the third tier of English football in a long 48 years. I too think promotion for us will be on a par with Leicester's achievements! Every year since promotion 10 years ago we've been favourites for relegation. We have the smallest transfer,running budget in the Football League. Compared to those clubs up there with us we are tiny. Just like Leicester are compared to Tottenham, Arsenal, Man City, Man Utd etc.


----------



## Roadhump (5 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Wow, what are they on? Got to the last 4 in the CL alongside Bayern & Real, seems like yesterday we let Pompey win to send them down to div3.


This is the thing about City since they got the money, their expectations have gone through the roof and they have developed a deluded sense of entitlement. A City fan I know is always giving it loads about Everton not having won anything for 21 years, safe in the knowledge that they can outmuscle anyone financially and are more or less guaranteed success, but when that doesn't come, or when they only pick up the league cup, as per this season, it is epic fail.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2016)

Well done Liverpool - what a contrast to MCFC's miserable performance.

Klopp's good!


----------



## postman (7 May 2016)

What has LVG done to Manchester United.I have just wasted 90 plus mins,watching crap.Total crap.He wants to shove all the paperwork and scribbling up where the sun does not shine.He has ruined their style of play.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2016)

postman said:


> What has LVG done to Manchester United.I have just wasted 90 plus mins,watching crap.Total crap.He wants to shove all the paperwork and scribbling up where the sun does not shine.He has ruined their style of play.


Good.


----------



## Stephenite (7 May 2016)

postman said:


> What has LVG done to Manchester United.I have just wasted 90 plus mins,watching crap.Total crap.He wants to shove all the paperwork and scribbling up where the sun does not shine.He has ruined their style of play.


He has to go. He's created soulless crap.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

LVG should stay, just as Arsewipe Whinger should stay.. they all deserve each other.


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2016)

90+2 when the Bristol goal went in, Accy will be gutted!  Fancied them to seal it today but think they find it tough now.

Newcastle are useless and deserve to go down.


----------



## vickster (7 May 2016)

Well done Sunderland


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Newcastle are useless and deserve to go down.



Fingers crossed. 

Sunderland deserved their win today against Chelsea. they worked very hard for the win.


----------



## Seevio (7 May 2016)

92nd minute promotion

UTG!


----------



## Lonestar (7 May 2016)

This Leicester thing is really good and nice to see all those flags waving and happy people.

Up The Gas,well done.From a LO fan.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

May be a bit late


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sunderland deserved their win today against Chelsea. they worked very hard for the win.


I can't bring myself to like this, but in my view, The Toon are doon.

Deservedly.


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2016)

Totally gutted for you @Accy cyclist . Fingers crossed that you will come good in the play offs and do it at Wembley.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I can't bring myself to like this, but in my view, The Toon are doon.
> 
> Deservedly.




What is worse for you is that Middlesborough may be promoted in Toon's place.
But with the fat Spanish waiter in charge, I have no sympathy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> What is worse for you is that Middlesborough may be promoted in Toon's place.
> But with the fat Spanish waiter in charge, I have no sympathy.


What is worst of all is that those sad mackem bar stewards will finish above us, and stay up. No one really cares what the Smoggies do, that's just a smokescreen. IGMC.

Relegated four times in 100-odd years pre-Ashley. Now twice in seven years. And no guarantee we will bounce back.


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> What is worst of all is that those sad mackem bar stewards will finish above us, and stay up. No one really cares what the Smoggies do, that's just a smokescreen. IGMC.
> 
> Relegated four times in 100-odd years pre-Ashley. Now twice in seven years. And no guarantee we will bounce back.



Ashley has given you nearly £130 million in advertising payments and provided umpteen millions to be squandered on poo footballers.......#barkingupwrong tree. What's wrong with Newcastle is it's wanky unrealistic fans (not supporters), it's a never ending saga. I lived in Washington for years, started off going to Newcastle, ended up watching Sunderland ( to get away from Toon fans) and was a lot happier.


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2016)

Richie de leat had a good day promoted to the premiership with Middleborough and picks up a premier leagure winners medal with Leicester that Dosn't happen very often.
Wrapped the league up in style .
That penalty miss might cost Jamie Vardy the golden boot. 
Great game from Andy King (league one winner, championship winner,Premier league champion with the same club)
Go foxes


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> 90+2 when the Bristol goal went in, Accy will be gutted!  Fancied them to seal it today but think they find it tough now.
> 
> Newcastle are useless and deserve to go down.



We had a "fan zone" beer tent,flags waving all over the ground, a beautiful day and 4300 to watch, and most will have gone home bitterly disappointed! I know it's saying it after the event but i had a bad feeling about today, being a pessimist/realist. Our manager said he couldn't wait for the day to arrive,i was kind of dreading it. Luckily i'd mentally cushioned myself for the blow should it arrive, and it has helped. I was praying Bristol didn't score and when the board went up for our added time and no one mentioned any Bristol score i thought our luck was in. Then came the bad news. I didn't know it was so late on, till i read your post.

Now we have to wait to go down to Wimbledon on Thursday. I'll see how we go on before deciding whether to go to the home game, but i probably will anyway. As for Wembley should we reach it, we'll be vastly outnumbered by whichever city club makes it as well. I reckon we could take around 10,000 from the town. Compared to either Portsmouth or Plymouth's 40,000. i don't fancy the long trip and the expense of the day. There's only so much of your income you can throw at watching your team and another 100 or so quid, and i ask myself is it worth it?

Will you be going to watch Bradford at Wembley if they make the final?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> We had a "fan zone" beer tent,flags waving all over the ground, a beautiful day and 4300 to watch, and most will have gone home bitterly disappointed! I know it's saying it after the event but i had a bad feeling about today, being a pessimist/realist. Our manager said he couldn't wait for the day to arrive,i was kind of dreading it. Luckily i'd mentally cushioned myself for the blow should it arrive, and it has helped. I was praying Bristol didn't score and when the board went up for our added time and no one mentioned any Bristol score i thought our luck was in. Then came the bad news. I didn't know it was so late on, till i read your post.
> 
> Now we have to wait to go down to Wimbledon on Thursday. I'll see how we go on before deciding whether to go to the home game, but i probably will anyway. As for Wembley should we reach it, we'll be vastly outnumbered by whichever city club makes it as well. I reckon we could take around 10,000 from the town. Compared to either Portsmouth or Plymouth's 40,000. i don't fancy the long trip and the expense of the day. There's only so much of your income you can throw at watching your team and another 100 or so quid, and i ask myself is it worth it?
> 
> Will you be going to watch Bradford at Wembley if they make the final?



No offence Accy, but I'd love to see Wimbledon go up, be great to see them beat Milton Keynes next season. If you do get to Wembley you should go, you will regret it if you don't, especially if you win it.


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> We had a "fan zone" beer tent,flags waving all over the ground, a beautiful day and 4300 to watch, and most will have gone home bitterly disappointed! I know it's saying it after the event but i had a bad feeling about today, being a pessimist/realist. Our manager said he couldn't wait for the day to arrive,i was kind of dreading it. Luckily i'd mentally cushioned myself for the blow should it arrive, and it has helped. I was praying Bristol didn't score and when the board went up for our added time and no one mentioned any Bristol score i thought our luck was in. Then came the bad news. I didn't know it was so late on, till i read your post.
> 
> Now we have to wait to go down to Wimbledon on Thursday. I'll see how we go on before deciding whether to go to the home game, but i probably will anyway. As for Wembley should we reach it, we'll be vastly outnumbered by whichever city club makes it as well. I reckon we could take around 10,000 from the town. Compared to either Portsmouth or Plymouth's 40,000. i don't fancy the long trip and the expense of the day. There's only so much of your income you can throw at watching your team and another 100 or so quid, and i ask myself is it worth it?
> 
> Will you be going to watch Bradford at Wembley if they make the final?



Yep, we will be playing Millwall in the play offs, it's 50/50 IMO but I am hoping for Bradford v Barnsley final which may sell out Wembley.

Accy, in 1996 we lost to Sam Allarydyce's Blackpool 0-2 at VP in the first leg, we were hopeless. Still, I and about 1500 other die-hards went to Blackpool, they'd put Wembley ticket and travel arrangements in their match day programme, why not?. Their fans were in total party mood. Chris Kamara (our manager) pinned these all around the dressing room. We were like a frenzied RM & Barca rolled into one, you live for nights like these as a football fan, 0-3 to Bradford, big fat Sam sacked and Bradford up at Wembley. The vid still makes me smile.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No offence Accy, but I'd love to see Wimbledon go up, be great to see them beat Milton Keynes next season. If you do get to Wembley you should go, you will regret it if you don't, especially if you win it.




I've been twice to see Blackburn Rovers win on both occasions. I don't think my luck will extend to a third win. When we missed out on the play off final 5 years ago it was at Old Trafford, Now i would've gone there seeing as i haven't been before and it's only 26 miles away.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

Drifting away from the excitement of whatever youse are discussing...

The amateur team I help out at (shouting at people, running the line, putting a kit on every now and then when they are short, making sure the water bottles are filled, marking out training cones, shouting at the ref, shouting at other people not to shout at the ref, etc), who play in the B League of Borders Amateur League, secured our position in the B League this week after a big turnaround in attitude and fortune since February when we were rock bottom and it looked a lost cause.

And today we made it to the final of the biggest cup competition with a 2-1 away victory against a League A team, which is the 3rd League A team we have beaten on the way to the final. A superb effort from everyone, and I doubt there will have been many better goals scored today at any level with all 3 goals being outstanding (I'm watching the Championship Football Show and none of the goals there have come close!)

I love fitba!


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've been twice to see Blackburn Rovers win on both occasions. I don't think my luck will extend to a third win. When we missed out on the play off final 5 years ago it was at Old Trafford, Now i would've gone there seeing as i haven't been before and it's only 26 miles away.



Well, its about not giving up, not going, if you do you miss the best days!

Wembley? Yes, it's a farce, Accy V Wimbledon is not an "event", not an "occasion", it would be a hell of match though if held at say, Coventry.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Well, its about not giving up, not going, if you do you miss the best days!
> 
> Wembley? Yes, it's a farce, Accy V Wimbledon is not an "event", not an "occasion", it would be a hell of match though if held at say, Coventry.




You're confusing me Mark. We won't be playing Wimbledon in the final.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

User said:


> Who will be playing them?




Plymouth v Portsmouth
Accy v Wimbledon

are the semi finals


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

C'mon Wimbledon. Love to see them promoted. Being a Wimbledon lad n'all. Be nice to see them in the same division as Francise FC and give them a good seeing too a couple of times a season.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

User said:


> I was asking @Accy cyclist who he thinks will be playing Wimbledon in the final.



Got ya!


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2016)

Just seen the accy games highlights .How did they not score football can be cruel the supporters looked gutted . 
But as Leicester fan all I can say is dream the dream miracles happen


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2016)

User said:


> Who will be playing them?



Wimbledon in the first round. Then either(if we make it)Plymouth or Portsmouth in the final.


----------



## Seevio (7 May 2016)

Whichever of the three contenders (Oxford, Accrington, Rovers) that lost out is was always going to be a favourite to get through the playoffs as they have all been on a good run of form recently.

I still reckon if you cant be champions, the best feeling for promotion is winning a final. I shall be an ASFC fan for hopefully the next 3 games.


----------



## Stephenite (7 May 2016)

Thug Terry's red card today brings a fitting end to his thuggish career.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Thug Terry's red card today brings a fitting end to his thuggish career.


He is an outstanding pr*ck of the highest order.


----------



## TVC (8 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Just seen the accy games highlights .How did they not score football can be cruel the supporters looked gutted .
> But as Leicester fan all I can say is dream the dream miracles happen


I don't like the way the media are using the word miracle, it dismisses the talent, hard work and teamwork that earned the victory, it makes out that they just lucked into it.


----------



## TVC (8 May 2016)

I went to a gig tonight in Leicester and came out to find the entire city drunk, waving big blue flags, singing and playing tunes on their car horns. I trust the other Leicester contributers to this thread were part of that


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I went to a gig tonight in Leicester and came out to find the entire city drunk, waving big blue flags, singing and playing tunes on their car horns. I trust the other Leicester contributers to this thread were part of that


I may have been


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 May 2016)

gavgav said:


> Totally gutted for you @Accy cyclist . Fingers crossed that you will come good in the play offs and do it at Wembley.



Sorry for the late reply gavgav. I saw your post yesterday then forgot to reply then remembered when i'd gone to bed. That's it really, nothing much more to say. I'm very disappointed as although i feared the worst before kick off i thought the boys in red would prove me wrong and i'd be on cloud nine (as they say in the football world) this morning and not "as sick as a parrot"!


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2016)

The team I love (Killie) and Newcastle are draw many parallels: both have hated chairmen, make stupid off field decisions, have good (in one case excellent) managers who have been brought in too late to make a real difference and a loyal but increasingly disaffected set of fans.

The Toon are doon. 

And Killie are in a relegation play off against either the Hibees or the Bairns. I don't fancy either to be honest but we've had three massive results over Falkirk down my years as a supporter (Cup Final win, League Cup semi annihilation by Naisy, painful goalless draw to relegate them) so our luck has been totally ridden against them; I'd prefer the green bottle merchants.


----------



## PaulB (8 May 2016)

Burnley FC were overlooked yesterday in a way that really annoys me as a neutral to what occurred in that league.

Firstly, they won the trophy outright at the Valley, Charlton, but weren't presented with the trophy! Would/could that have happened in the Premiership? Obviously not. (One time that did happen to Liverpool who won the league title but Brian Clough refused to hand the trophy over claiming he'd sent it for polishing the day before so the cup was not on display at Anfield that day!)

Then, the results programmes on both BBC and Sky led on Middlesbrough! OK, they'd won promotion and had been playing their rivals for second-place, Brighton, but had finished runners-up. Burnley had won it outright and were ignored!


----------



## Roadhump (8 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The team I love (Killie) and Newcastle are draw many parallels: both have hated chairmen, make stupid off field decisions, have good (in one case excellent) managers who have been brought in too late to make a real difference and a loyal but increasingly disaffected set of fans.
> 
> *The Toon are doon. *



You must be wondering what you have done to deserve having to rely on this Everton side for a favour to keep the Toon up. We are shockingly poor at the moment - no spirit, no urgency, no fight, no pressing, no organisation, no guile, no nous - players obviously given up and seem to be playing to get the manager sacked - much as I think Martinez is a poor manager and want him gone, I think that is shameful of the players. May I offer an apology in advance if we roll over against Sunderland the way we roll over to any team that displays any of those qualities. I fear the Mackems will be far too up for it for us to cope on Wednesday, having said that, stranger things have happened.......


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> You must be wondering what you have done to deserve having to rely on this Everton side for a favour to keep the Toon up. We are shockingly poor at the moment - no spirit, no urgency, no fight, no pressing, no organisation, no guile, no nous - players obviously given up and seem to be playing to get the manager sacked - much as I think Martinez is a poor manager and want him gone, I think that is shameful of the players. May I offer an apology in advance if we roll over against Sunderland the way we roll over to any team that displays any of those qualities. I fear the Mackems will be far too up for it for us to cope on Wednesday, having said that, stranger things have happened.......



Newcastle deserve absolutely nothing. I'd use up far too much internet listing the issues at the club. Likewise Killie.

I share your view on Martinez. He's a joke of a manager. his FA Cup win flatters to deceive.


----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Thug Terry's red card today brings a fitting end to his thuggish career.



Im not a fan of his off the field antics but I wouldn't call him a thug on the pitch ? Been one of the Premier League's and England's greatest ever old fashioned CB imo.


----------



## MarkF (8 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> You're confusing me Mark. We won't be playing Wimbledon in the final.



What I meant was Wembley is not great day out if it's half full, or less, it's an suitable ground that detracts rather than adds to the importance of a final. My opinion anyway having been to 2 play off finals with sub 40k crowds that would have been much better "events" at many PL stadiums..

PS. Apologies to any Newcastle fans for posting that you are "wanky" last night, I'd been drinking.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> What I meant was Wembley is not great day out if it's half full, or less, it's an suitable ground that detracts rather than adds to the importance of a final. My opinion anyway having been to 2 play off finals with sub 40k crowds that would have been much better "events" at many PL stadiums..
> 
> PS. Apologies to any Newcastle fans for posting that you are "wanky" last night, I'd been drinking.



There are many, many wanky Newcastle fans. I'm fortunate that those I know are not.


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I trust the other Leicester contributers to this thread were part of that



My lad and I planned to go, but we decided to watch it on the tele at home instead. We`ll be there for the open top bus tour on the 16th though


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2016)

Spurs defeat today means Leicester haven't just won the PL, they may well end up running away with it.


----------



## MarkF (8 May 2016)

So we have Millwall in the play offs. They have to get to Bradford for a 12.15 KO and we have to go there for a 7.45 KO on a Friday night. It's utter madness.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (8 May 2016)

I'm gutted after Stanley dropped to 4th. Coley will have his work cut out getting the players back in the right frame of mind, but he ha the experience and nous to do the job!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> What I meant was Wembley is not great day out if it's half full, or less, it's an suitable ground that detracts rather than adds to the importance of a final. My opinion anyway having been to 2 play off finals with sub 40k crowds that would have been much better "events" at many PL stadiums..
> 
> PS. Apologies to any Newcastle fans for posting that you are "wanky" last night, I'd been drinking.



I agree. A Prem' or Championship ground would do me, but it has to be the rip off Wembley. Accrington are one of about four league teams who haven't played there. Perhaps this was meant to be?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> So we have Millwall in the play offs. They have to get to Bradford for a 12.15 KO and we have to go there for a 7.45 KO on a Friday night. It's utter madness.



I bet there'll be a kick off of other sorts Mark. Your lot have a few headbangers and Millwall goes without saying!


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I agree. A Prem' or Championship ground would do me, but it has to be the rip off Wembley. Accrington are one of about four league teams who haven't played there. Perhaps this was meant to be?


It would have to be game by game though looking at expected crowds. You could end up with two teams who could fill Wembley playing at a smaller ground and they wouldn't be happy. I was at Burnley v Sheffield Utd a few years back and Wembley was packed


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 May 2016)

Premier league Club Fans - find your teams odds at Paddypower:

http://www.paddypower.com/football/uk-football/premier-league

Most of the others are looking similar.

Won't be happy if Man City pip Chelsea to the title though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 May 2016)

Sunderland 1000/1 if they avoid relegation. Waste of money betting on that, how can a team who just avoids the drop go on to win the title next year...?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> There are many, many wanky Newcastle fans. I'm fortunate that those I know are not.


^This. I get called 'cynical' all the time by other Toon fans because I don't live in the wanky cloud cuckoo land so many of them seem to occupy.

Wonder what my colleague at work will say tomorrow, when I see him, after his assertion on Thursday that we would thrash Villa....


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> ^This. I get called 'cynical' all the time by other Toon fans because I don't live in the wanky cloud cuckoo land so many of them seem to occupy.
> 
> Wonder what my colleague at work will say tomorrow, when I see him, after his assertion on Thursday that we would thrash Villa....



Not much I would suspect.

I got a fair amount of grief from colleagues around the Pardew Out campaign. Apparently it was foolish of me to point out that he was their most successful manager since Bobby Robson (top 5, European QF, safe if uninspiring seasons). I was initially quite supportive of McClaren too, based on his largely excellent track record but the same folk couldn't see past a picture of the guy in the rain under an umbrella.

I was wrong about McClaren in the end and am happy to admit it, but to have initially written him off because of a newspaper headline is definitely what I'd call "wanky".


----------



## MarkF (9 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bet there'll be a kick off of other sorts Mark. Your lot have a few headbangers and Millwall goes without saying!



They are talking on their forums about going in the home end, good luck with that, this is Bradford! My guess is that they won't even sell out their 2.2k allocation for Sunday, they'll watch it in the pub. Bradford will sell out their 2.5k for the following Friday night and I think that's when it'll all kick off.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> It would have to be game by game though looking at expected crowds. You could end up with two teams who could fill Wembley playing at a smaller ground and they wouldn't be happy. I was at Burnley v Sheffield Utd a few years back and Wembley was packed



Maybe have the Leagues 1 and 2 finals elsewhere then? I know Plymouth or Portsmouth will take many to Wembley,but i bet they won't open the top tiers of the ground. One step below League 2 and the conference final is a home and away affair, or it used to be if not now. Maybe we should have that for the bottom two divisions?


----------



## Stephenite (10 May 2016)

It would be a funny thing if Man U pipped Man C to fourth, and final, CL spot. Hehe.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe have the Leagues 1 and 2 finals elsewhere then? I know Plymouth or Portsmouth will take many to Wembley,but i bet they won't open the top tiers of the ground. One step below League 2 and the conference final is a home and away affair, or it used to be if not now. Maybe we should have that for the bottom two divisions?



They are contracted to Wembley so cannot be moved. We played Northampton at Wembley in 2013, the crowd was 40+ thousand, so half full then, that's not a special occasion final to me! It'd have been far better "event" at a packed out Villa Park.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> It would be a funny thing if Man U pipped Man C to fourth, and final, CL spot. Hehe.



It's a bit of a knife edge for 4th!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 May 2016)

Not sure how accurate the figures are, but an interesting way to look at net transfer spending.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...-your-club-spend-transfers-every-point-earned

(Scrolls through fast when you click the forward arrow just the once.)


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2016)

West Ham's final match at the Boleyn delayed by 45 minutes after the Man U coach got stuck in traffic 100 yards from the ground where it was peppered with drinks cans by home fans.

Suddenly I feel all nostalgic.


----------



## mark st1 (10 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> View attachment 128005
> West Ham's final match at the Boleyn delayed by 45 minutes after the Man U coach got stuck in traffic 100 yards from the ground where it was peppered with drinks cans by home fans.
> 
> Suddenly I feel all nostalgic.



Drinks cans full of concrete looking at the state of that bus. Can't beat a fiery atmosphere


----------



## vickster (10 May 2016)

Go Hammers


----------



## mark st1 (10 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Go Hammers


This isn't college soccer


----------



## vickster (10 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> This isn't college soccer


Has anyone told ManUre that?


----------



## mark st1 (10 May 2016)

Oh my Teddy Sheringham fresh from his chimney sweep job...


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2016)

His cap doesn't fit but the nobber's still wearing it.


----------



## Stephenite (10 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Oh my Teddy Sheringham fresh from his chimney sweep job...



Hey! I've just found the remote control.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2016)

Looks like he's come straight from an audition for Peaky Blinders


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like he's come straight from an audition for Peaky Blinders


Or the film version of Andy Capp.


----------



## outlash (10 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> View attachment 128005
> 
> Suddenly I feel all nostalgic.



Me too, brings back all the scenes I remember growing up in the area. Should prove interesting in the middle of Stratford next season.....


----------



## subaqua (10 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> View attachment 128005
> West Ham's final match at the Boleyn delayed by 45 minutes after the Man U coach got stuck in traffic 100 yards from the ground where it was peppered with drinks cans by home fans.
> 
> Suddenly I feel all nostalgic.


Man U coach should have been there well earlier than it arrived. Would have not been a target for the nobheads then .


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2016)

It's rocking at Upton Park, 3-2 with ten to go.

hang on there lads


----------



## mark st1 (10 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's rocking at Upton Park, 3-2 with ten to go.
> 
> hang on there lads


That won't be hard when Man Utd's defence are all playing for West Ham


----------



## User482 (10 May 2016)

COYI.


----------



## vickster (10 May 2016)

That'll do, thanks Hammers


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2016)

Great finish, worthy of West Ham's footballing tradition.

Now if we beat Stoke 15-0 on Saturday and United and City lose we'll be in the Champion's league next season.


----------



## Stephenite (10 May 2016)

Entertaining game. Bluddy hell.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2016)

It was bog standard old footie ground, its not like it was Highbury or owt, what a fuss about moving from an old blah ground to a new blah ground.


----------



## User482 (10 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> It was bog standard old footie ground, its not like it was Highbury or owt, what a fuss about moving from an old blah ground to a new blah ground.


How do your grapes taste?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 May 2016)

Really enjoyed watching that - a rollicking good match.

(Fireworks & light show was a bit low rent though.)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Oh my Teddy Sheringham fresh from his chimney sweep job...



He looked a total tit in that.

Fine player in his day though.


----------



## ozboz (10 May 2016)

Wish id of been with me old mates from Grays and Thurrock tonight watching that , what an end to the West Ham Dynasty at Upton Park
Must have been a good game , marred though by some loon having a go at the Reds coach ,
Good luck at the new ground !


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 May 2016)

vickster said:


> That'll do, thanks Hammers




I didn't know you were a plastic West Ham fan?


----------



## Absinthe Minded (11 May 2016)

Ah, and the boys came through just like I knew they would. COYI!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> It was bog standard old footie ground, its not like it was Highbury or owt, what a fuss about moving from an old blah ground to a new blah ground.


Its London innit. There'll be a day of national mourning when Spurs move.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 May 2016)

Far more importantly though, 11th May 1985 Valley Parade, Bradford. 

R.I.P. to the 56 who never went home.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2016)

Hopefully lots of west ham fans will never get to see the inside of the new stadia.."=%_s


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I didn't know you were a plastic West Ham fan?


I'm not. Man U losing is a good thing 

Although I was born less than 10 miles from Upton Park


----------



## gaz71 (11 May 2016)

What a great game last night,went through so many emotions.Got some great memories from over the years,and also some not so great.Good to see Teddy Sheringham turn up all the way from the 1930s.


----------



## outlash (11 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Its London innit. There'll be a day of national mourning when Spurs move.



Where are we moving to?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Where are we moving to?


Not a clue since the 'appy 'ammers beat you to the Olympic stadium. Have the board decided to stay put now?


----------



## Andrew_P (11 May 2016)

Not one arrest lol, with any luck WHU will get a 5-6 closed doors punishment starting first game next season..

Seriously though what a sad indictment against todays society that rather than joining in and luzzing beer cans 2/3 of the crowd had their hands kept busy holding their phones above their heads and filming the action.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 May 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Not one arrest lol, with any luck WHU will get a 5-6 closed doors punishment starting first game next season..
> 
> Seriously though what a sad indictment against todays society that rather than joining in and luzzing beer cans 2/3 of the crowd had their hands kept busy holding their phones above their heads and filming the action.



Its the Facebook, instagram, vine, whatsapp instant gratification thing. rather than embellished tales of thuggery of old when they would sit in a pub the following night regaling mates with how they were there when X 'took' Y's end, they can show the supposed fun instantly to their equally thick headed cronies as if its a good thing to have done.


----------



## outlash (11 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Not a clue since the 'appy 'ammers beat you to the Olympic stadium. Have the board decided to stay put now?



Allow me to put you mind at rest. White Hart Lane is being redeveloped into a 61,000 capacity stadium. While this is being built, currently we're in negotiations to use Wembley for home games.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Allow me to put you mind at rest. White Hart Lane is being redeveloped into a 61,000 capacity stadium. While this is being built, currently we're in negotiations to use Wembley for home games.


On a ground share with your mates at Chelsea. You'll get on like a house on fire.


----------



## outlash (11 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> On a ground share with your mates at Chelsea. You'll get on like a stadium on fire.



FTFY . 

Silly though really. If the Milan teams can do it successfully, it shows the silly tribalism in this country hampers so much.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

outlash said:


> FTFY .
> 
> Silly though really. If the Milan teams can do it successfully, it shows the silly tribalism in this country hampers so much.


Yep. There was a lot of gnashing of teeth a few years ago when it was suggested that rather than redevelop Anfield and Goodison, Liverpool and Everton should share a new stadium on Stanley Park. I thought it was a great idea: imagine a brand new, purpose built stadium to rival the San Siro.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Yep. There was a lot of gnashing of teeth a few years ago when it was suggested that rather than redevelop Anfield and Goodison, Liverpool and Everton should share a new stadium on Stanley Park. I thought it was a great idea: imagine a brand new, purpose built stadium to rival the San Siro.


Inter and AC Milan have plans to develop their own stadiums in preference to sharing the San Siro. Contrary to popular belief in this country the ground sharing that happens abroad is not popular with either the clubs or the fans.


----------



## outlash (11 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Inter and AC Milan have plans to develop their own stadiums in preference to sharing the San Siro. Contrary to popular belief in this country the ground sharing that happens abroad is not popular with either the clubs or the fans.



It's taking them long enough, they've been sharing since the fifties haven't they?


----------



## Dayvo (11 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Although I was born less than 10 miles from Upton Park



Nice one, Queen Vick!


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you sure that is not @Hill Wimp working undercover in the East End?


Im not sure what i object more to, being a pearly queen or being named in the football thread.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Nice one, Queen Vick!



Must have borrowed Sheringhams jacket.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 May 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> View attachment 128074



He looks like a ventriloquist dummy that just has a pair of trousers on to mask the fact they have no legs.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Far more importantly though, 11th May 1985 Valley Parade, Bradford.
> 
> R.I.P. to the 56 who never went home.



The minutes silence was last week v Chesterfield, it was very moving as always and all the more so because it's kept (despite a silly book, what happened to those claims? ) within the City.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Its London innit. There'll be a day of national mourning when Spurs move.



Yep, the coverage is ridiculous, a middling yo-yo club all over the bleedin news, buttons and pie & eels everywhere and not moving to a state of the art football ground, but a dogs dinner of a multi-sports arena.



ozboz said:


> Wish id of been with me old mates from Grays and Thurrock tonight watching that , what an end to the West Ham Dynasty at Upton Park



The West Ham "dynasty"? Is that any different to the Halifax Town Shay dynasty? Is it something higher or lower than the Liverpool/Grimsby "way"


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Yep, the coverage is ridiculous, a middling yo-yo club all over the bleedin news, buttons and pie & eels everywhere and not moving to state of the art football ground, but a dogs dinner of a multi-sports arena.


Not that you're bitter, of course.


----------



## Beebo (11 May 2016)

Looks like Norwich and Newcastle are down.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2016)

Beebo said:


> Looks like Norwich and Newcastle are down.


Got to hand it to BFS, his football may be a bit agricultural but he does the job.


----------



## Glow worm (11 May 2016)

I know we (Norwich) are down tonight because we've been pretty rubbish all season but bloody hell, Everton could at least have turned up tonight against Sunderland. I really hope Everton go down next season- it will be about bloody time.


----------



## Dec66 (11 May 2016)

Everton won't be going down next season. But it's going to be a very, very different looking Everton next season.


----------



## toffee (11 May 2016)

Beebo said:


> Looks like Norwich and Newcastle are down.



Sorry about that.

Norwich that is

Derek


----------



## Roadhump (11 May 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I know we (Norwich) are down tonight because we've been pretty rubbish all season but bloody hell, Everton could at least have turned up tonight against Sunderland. I really hope Everton go down next season- it will be about bloody time.



Believe me, most Evertonians are just as cheesed off with our team not turning up in recent games as anyone else (and in reality far more so). I apologised in advance upthread a few days ago because after the way we have performed recently, most Evertonians fully expected that type of performance tonight. It was a shameful night for EFC. Support for Martinez began to decline amongst fans about 18 months ago, and is now virtually non-existent. Looking at the performances of the players since we beat Chelsea in the Cup in March, it seems clear that they too have zero support for him as they have performed woefully poorly since then. Despite wanting the manager gone, the fans are generally disdainful of the players for their disgraceful lack of effort. So, by all means feel free to hate us, that is understandable, but don't think Everton fans take any cheer from your demise being assisted by our team's dire attitude, those players are a disgrace. 

Anyway, just curious, but why do you say "About bloody time?"


----------



## Glow worm (11 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Anyway, just curious, but why do you say "About bloody time?"



Simply the fact that Everton never go down, despite not doing a great deal year in year out, and pissing a lot of us off in the process!


----------



## Seevio (11 May 2016)

I know the perceived wisdom is "never go back" but isn't David Moyes looking for a job at the moment? I thought he did alright before?


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Simply the fact that Everton never go down, despite not doing a great deal year in year out, and pissing a lot of us off in the process!


That's cos they are good at doing enough not to go down. That's what life is like for 50% of PL teams, they start each season with a faint dream of winning it or at at least a CL place but know deep down that just still being there the following August will be enough.


----------



## ozboz (12 May 2016)

The West Ham "dynasty"? Is that any different to the Halifax Town Shay dynasty? Is it something higher or lower than the Liverpool/Grimsby "way"[/QUOTE]

Yep, Dynasty ,
Joined the Football league in 1923.

_'So successful for a long period of time '_
At Upton Park 

I lived in Grays for 6 months , met some really good W Ham football fans ,


----------



## PaulB (12 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Believe me, most Evertonians are just as cheesed off with our team not turning up in recent games as anyone else (and in reality far more so). I apologised in advance upthread a few days ago because after the way we have performed recently, most Evertonians fully expected that type of performance tonight. It was a shameful night for EFC. Support for Martinez began to decline amongst fans about 18 months ago, and is now virtually non-existent. Looking at the performances of the players since we beat Chelsea in the Cup in March, it seems clear that they too have zero support for him as they have performed woefully poorly since then. Despite wanting the manager gone, the fans are generally disdainful of the players for their disgraceful lack of effort. So, by all means feel free to hate us, that is understandable, but don't think Everton fans take any cheer from your demise being assisted by our team's dire attitude, those players are a disgrace.
> 
> Anyway, just curious, but why do you say "About bloody time?"


Last night, on our way back from Anfield, we tuned in to Radio Merseyside to listen to the general opinion of our performance V Chelsea and there was not one single minute about our game. It was all - every single caller - about Everton and their fans' contempt for Martinez. The general consensus was that the players can't abide him and his insistence on playing the Wigan way has destroyed their faith and belief in him and how his methods are dragging the club down! 

There was one woman caller from Anfield and I think they hoped she would be talking about Liverpool but no, she was bemoaning the fate of her 9 year-old son on his way back from Sunderland and what he'd have witnessed up there watching Evertonil. 

I'm saddened for some members of my family but dancing a bit of a jig inside at just how bad they've become since Christmas.


----------



## outlash (12 May 2016)

Frank de Boer has just left Ajax, off to Everton?


----------



## mark st1 (12 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Frank de Boer has just left Ajax, off to Everton?



Could be Martinez has just gone

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11671/10279064/roberto-martinez-sacked-by-everton-sky-sources


----------



## Dec66 (12 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Could be Martinez has just gone
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11671/10279064/roberto-martinez-sacked-by-everton-sky-sources


I'm not entirely sure the two are related.

I hope not, anyway.


----------



## Roadhump (12 May 2016)

PaulB said:


> I'm saddened for some members of my family but dancing a bit of a jig inside at just how bad they've become *since Christmas.*



Well, he's gone!!!

To be honest, we have been very poor since the Christmas before. Maybe I'm a kneejerker because I began to lose patience with him earlier than most, in late 2014, but the free flowing, entertaining football he was lauded for was very much the exception; for the most part it was slow, predictable, boring, ineffective and very easy for the opposition to counter, and defensively catastrophic.

Despite his immense salary and no doubt generous compensation package, I feel sorry for him, he looked completely bewildered in the last few weeks, no doubt because he was totally out of his depth. I doubt he will be back in football management for some time after this sorry episode.


----------



## Dec66 (12 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Well, he's gone!!!
> 
> To be honest, we have been very poor since the Christmas before. Maybe I'm a kneejerker because I began to lose patience with him earlier than most, in late 2014, but the free flowing, entertaining football he was lauded for was very much the exception; for the most part it was slow, predictable, boring, ineffective and very easy for the opposition to counter, and defensively catastrophic.
> 
> Despite his immense salary and no doubt generous compensation package, I feel sorry for him, he looked completely bewildered in the last few weeks, no doubt because he was totally out of his depth. I doubt he will be back in football management for some time after this sorry episode.


Do you not think he was let down by his players?

If I were the next manager, I'd be ripping through them like a dose of salts. Half a dozen need to be shifted, like now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Do you not think he was let down by his players?
> 
> If I were the next manager, I'd be ripping through them like a dose of salts. Half a dozen need to be shifted, like now.


The players must share the blame, but in any job if the workforce think the boss is a tit they stop trying.


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2016)

It was almost inevitable that Newcastle would go down this season after their lack of wake-up-call last season.

If one thing can come out of it, then hopefully the new manager will take the chance to develop local youth and home-bred talent. There were far too many big-money/waste of money signings on foreign players who didn't/couldn't step up to the mark. I suspect they'll be back in the top flight again in the course of a season or two.


Norwich, I fear, will languish a while in the Championship, along with Aston Villa.


----------



## Roadhump (12 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Do you not think he was let down by his players?
> 
> If I were the next manager, I'd be ripping through them like a dose of salts. Half a dozen need to be shifted, like now.



The players come out of this with very little credit, and yes, several overestimate their own importance, but what else can be expected when young men are paid obscene amounts of money for not really doing that much. As I said in #10708, they have been disgraceful having obviously downed tools. I will find it very difficult to applaud them on Sunday, but ultimately, as the club's "leader", Martinez takes responsibility and his inability to motivate them and take them with him with his incredible intensity and philosophy has shown him to be unsuitable for his role.


----------



## outlash (12 May 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do you think Martinez is one of those managers that may do well at one or two clubs initially, then go to a larger club and fail but find their level eventually? I'm thinking people like Nigel Adkins, Aidy Boothroyd, Peter Taylor... Martinez strikes me as a low-premier league/championship manager who had the ambition to manage Everton but not the skills.


----------



## Dec66 (12 May 2016)

If I were thinking of taking the Everton job, the first thing I'd be doing is giving Roberto Martinez a call to invite him out to dinner. 

Then, after small talk over the hors d'oeuvres, I'd cut to the chase; who were the malcontents?

Right now there'd be 5-6 players I'd be looking to get shut of, immediately, and 2-3 who'd be on borrowed time. I'd want him to confirm whether or not I was right. If they could do it to him, they could just as easily do that to me, and they'd be getting binned off before they had the opportunity.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2016)

Maybe he'll follow in Moyes' footsteps and go to ManUre


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> If I were thinking of taking the Everton job, the first thing I'd be doing is giving Roberto Martinez a call to invite him out to dinner.
> 
> Then, after small talk over the hors d'oeuvres, I'd cut to the chase; who were the malcontents?
> 
> Right now there'd be 5-6 players I'd be looking to get shut of, immediately, and 2-3 who'd be on borrowed time. I'd want him to confirm whether or not I was right. If they could do it to him, they could just as easily do that to me, and they'd be getting binned off before they had the opportunity.



Go on then, who's on Ze List?


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 May 2016)

Should never have got rid of Dixie Dean.


----------



## RedRider (12 May 2016)

His great grandson works in a pub in a formby. Sign him up


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not that you're bitter, of course.



About what? Not bothered about WH one way or the other, I'd say the same if the same daft amount of coverage was afforded to any other middling club leaving their ground where they haven't done much.


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Believe me, most Evertonians are just as cheesed off with our team not turning up in recent games as anyone else (and in reality far more so). I apologised in advance upthread a few days ago because after the way we have performed recently, most Evertonians fully expected that type of performance tonight. It was a shameful night for EFC. Support for Martinez began to decline amongst fans about 18 months ago, and is now virtually non-existent. Looking at the performances of the players since we beat Chelsea in the Cup in March, it seems clear that they too have zero support for him as they have performed woefully poorly since then. Despite wanting the manager gone, the fans are generally disdainful of the players for their disgraceful lack of effort.



He was good at Swansea and good at Wigan, and initially good at Everton. IMO holding the relegation against him was unfair, most overachieving clubs will go down sooner or later, the cup win far outweighed any negative, fans live for the glory days. Still, way back I said he'd have to get "Martinez" players, he obviously didn't get enough because the performance last night was absolutely scandalous, the players were disgraceful, I've watched them go from looking like world beaters to clog footed oafs in one season! I agree that he had to go, but not sure Everton will get anybody in to get them top 6, there is a ton of talent there and if they won't show it for a man who encourages them to "play" then I am not sure a pragamatic guy will get it out of them.


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> Should never have got rid of Dixie Dean.



I reckon Torvill & Dean could get into the Everton team at present.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> About what? Not bothered about WH one way or the other, I'd say the same if the same daft amount of coverage was afforded to any other middling club leaving their ground where they haven't done much.


There are 92 clubs in the football league. West Ham's record puts them far above middling, unless of course you are one of those people who think that the game does not exist outside of the top mega rich clubs?


----------



## Dec66 (12 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Go on then, who's on Ze List?


Well, before we get those who need replacing because they need replacing (e.g. Howard, Barry, Osman, Hibbert), I'd be getting shut of Baines, Lukaku, Kone, Mirallas, Pienaar and Gibson.

I'd be giving Stones, Barkley, McCarthy and Coleman a severe grilling about where they saw their futures. One or two of them would, I imagine, be off.

There's other dead wood in the squad to be shifted, such as McGeady. Niasse, I'm not sure on as we haven't seen enough of him yet. Robles is a workaday keeper, nothing more.

Not much left to work with, is there? And that is the size of the task awaiting whomever chooses to take up the £3-4m a year reins (which is why I'm not that sympathetic, to be honest).


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> There are 92 clubs in the football league. West Ham's record puts them far above middling, unless of course you are one of those people who think that the game does not exist outside of the top mega rich clubs?



I meant (obviously) middling amid well known clubs, that disproportionate amount of waffle wouldn't have been about about Shrewsbury! I'd have said just the same if it had been Forest, Ipswich, Wolves etc


----------



## PaulB (13 May 2016)

Haggerty F, Haggerty R, Tomkins, Noble, Carrick, Dobson, Dewhurst, Crapper, McIntyre, Treadmore and Davitt.


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Well, before we get those who need replacing because they need replacing (e.g. Howard, Barry, Osman, Hibbert), I'd be getting shut of Baines, Lukaku, Kone, Mirallas, Pienaar and Gibson.
> 
> I'd be giving Stones, Barkley, McCarthy and Coleman a severe grilling about where they saw their futures. One or two of them would, I imagine, be off.
> 
> ...



Agreed with pretty much all of that, bar Lukaku. Great player, a Belgian Death Tank!


----------



## PaulB (13 May 2016)

And in breaking news it's just been reported that Frank De Boer has turned down the offer of the manager's job at Everton but has recommended his brother, Rupert.


----------



## Dec66 (13 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed with pretty much all of that, bar Lukaku. Great player, a Belgian Death Tank!


He's a great player with the ball played for him to run onto... But he's decided he's off and he's given up trying, which says to me "get rid".

Baines has had a lip on him since he didn't go to Man Utd, plus he doesn't seem to have been the same player since that long term injury. There are also stories of a difference of opinion with Martinez over the role of senior pros in nuturing the younger ones which, if true, should see him out the door if sense prevailed.

Gibson's "refreshment habits" are reason enough to say goodbye.

Pienaar's out of favour (again, rumours of a falling out), and I can't see him getting back in.

Mirallas; gifted player but selfish, but his main problem is having a screw loose. He's a liability who is always likely to get sent off.

Kone? Just not good enough, really.

I think of the next category, Stones will go, as will McCarthy. I might have been a bit harsh on Seamus, but he's certainly not been himself this season. Barkley needs to be taught how to think, and that running back when the opposition breaks with pace is, erm, important in a midfielder.

Add to that the inevitable effect of Father Time, and the need to prune some dead wood... And the new feller has a job on his hands, whomever that might be. If Koeman can repeat what he did at Soton when Pochettino left and the club sold half the squad, then that's be fantastic.

I bet they get Mark Hughes.


----------



## mark st1 (13 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Thug Terry's red card today brings a fitting end to his thuggish career.



Seems he has a reprieve... New 1 year deal offered.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/may/13/chelsea-john-terry-one-year-contract-offer


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Thug Terry's red card today brings a fitting end to his thuggish career.


You can call John Terry many things but a thug is not one of them.


----------



## Hitchington (13 May 2016)

Goodbye and thank you QSF


----------



## outlash (13 May 2016)

Indeed, I watched Watford play at White Hart Lane and they certainly weren't overawed by us. Good shout for the Everton job?


----------



## Andrew_P (13 May 2016)

Is it me or are expectations at these clubs way beyond reality?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You can call John Terry many things but a thug is not one of them.


John Terry is a player any club in England and most in the rest of the world would pay a king's ransom for. One of the finest defenders the game has seen, an inspiring captain and as brave as a lion. A bit of extra marital shagging does not alter his football pedigree.


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> John Terry is a player any club in England and most in the rest of the world would pay a king's ransom for. One of the finest defenders the game has seen, an inspiring captain and as brave as a *salmon*. A bit of extra marital shagging does not alter his football pedigree.



FTFY


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 May 2016)

I really hope JT takes up the offer by CFC - I guess it'll come down to wages. Can't see him being offered anywhere near his current £150k pw.

Brilliant servant for the club, great leader on pitch and one of the very few players at any club in the Premier League that _really_ plays for the badge.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 May 2016)

PaulB said:


> Haggerty F, Haggerty R, Tomkins, Noble, Carrick, Dobson, Dewhurst, Crapper, McIntyre, Treadmore and Davitt.









My recently departed & sadly missed Barnstoneworth United.

Mrs SB wouldn't let me name one of the kids that, so the pooch got the name.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2016)

Spanish fourth division side Deportivo Palencia's new kit


----------



## mark st1 (13 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Spanish fourth division side Deportivo Palencia's new kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewww that's up there with the best of em


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Spanish fourth division side Deportivo Palencia's new kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like it. Didn't Stade de France rugby team experiment with one like it before settling on just pink


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> I quite like it. Didn't Stade de France rugby team experiment with one like it before settling on just pink




They've had a 1000 and one different weird kits.


----------



## PaulB (13 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You can call John Terry many things but a thug is not one of them.


PMSL! Nice one, Ian! There'll be them what believe that and all!


----------



## MarkF (13 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Spanish fourth division side Deportivo Palencia's new kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad, but I've seen far worse in Spain, usually via tie-ins with local sponsors, ask if you want to see!


----------



## Stephenite (13 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You can call John Terry many things but a thug is not one of them.


I suppose that may depend upon your definition of a thug. I called him a thug because i believe (from the little info i get thru the media, he may be a mother theresa) that he is an aggressive, self-centred, arrogant and violent c*unt. That he plays for your team may cloud your judgement.

Edit: And you are right i could call him many more things


----------



## mark st1 (13 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I suppose that may depend upon your definition of a thug. I called him a thug because i believe (from the little info i get thru the media, he may be a mother theresa) that he is an aggressive, self-centred, arrogant and violent c*unt. That he plays for your team may cloud your judgement.
> 
> Edit: And you are right i could call him many more things



As I said earlier and he doesn't play for my club so my judgement isn't clouded at all. In his pomp I would have had him at Utd in a heartbeat. Yes off the field no Angel by a long chalk but on it certainly one of the best centre backs in the game imo.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 May 2016)

Can someone check on @Marmion 

He may be ... upset


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2016)

swl said:


> Can someone check on @Marmion
> 
> He may be ... upset


nah, I have had 40 years of this crap


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 May 2016)

What a night


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXrAH4-AGRU


I can't sing


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> As I said earlier and he doesn't play for my club so my judgement isn't clouded at all. In his pomp I would have had him at Utd in a heartbeat. Yes off the field no Angel by a long chalk but on it certainly one of the best centre backs in the game imo.


A giant on the pitch, a midget off it.


----------



## mark st1 (14 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> A giant on the pitch, a midget off it.


Fair enough but the list of off the field bad boys is long and distinguished.


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Fair enough but the list of off the field bad boys is long and distinguished.


In the pantomime we call football John Thuggery is one of the bad guys. Look out! - he is behind you shagging your dog; stealing your wallet; putting poo in your dinner, etc. It's great if he is on our side. But who's side is he really on? He is not on your side @mark st1 and he isn't on mine either. He is playing for JohnTerryCuntville FC.


----------



## mark st1 (14 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> In the pantomime we call football John Thuggery is one of the bad guys. Look out! - he is behind you shagging your dog; stealing your wallet; putting poo in your dinner, etc. It's great if he is on our side. But who's side is he really on? He is not on your side @mark st1 and he isn't on mine either. He is playing for JohnTerryCuntville FC.



I got nothing


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> In the pantomime we call football John Thuggery is one of the bad guys. Look out! - he is behind you shagging your dog; stealing your wallet; putting poo in your dinner, etc. It's great if he is on our side. But who's side is he really on? He is not on your side @mark st1 and he isn't on mine either. He is playing for JohnTerryCuntville FC.


 Oh dear. Was I really up that late?! That's the thing with wineboxes. Can't tell how much you've had.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Oh dear. Was I really up that late?! That's the thing with wineboxes. Can't tell how much you've had.




lol... what wine was it.. I need some of that blind hate for someone I know...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Oh dear. Was I really up that late?! That's the thing with wineboxes. Can't tell how much you've had.



@Stephenite 

Must've been this one for you to have gone off on one like that.


----------



## outlash (14 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> In the pantomime we call football John Thuggery is one of the bad guys. Look out! - he is behind you shagging your dog; stealing your wallet; putting poo in your dinner, etc. It's great if he is on our side. But who's side is he really on? He is not on your side @mark st1 and he isn't on mine either. He is playing for JohnTerryCuntville FC.



Drunk or otherwise, that's a contender for post of the year . Genius.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2016)

Arsenal have managed to win a cup.


----------



## vickster (14 May 2016)

Excellent beating Chelski too


----------



## mark st1 (14 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Excellent beating Chelski too



You seem to have more clubs than Mcvities


----------



## vickster (14 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> You seem to have more clubs than Mcvities


Only one club


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Only one club



I've been trying to work this out for ages and it's doing my head in. Which side do you actually support?!

Going off Falkirk's performance against Hibs, and our gutless capitulation against an already relegated side, Killie are f*cked. Like, proper f*cked. We've been in decline for a decade now, with a few highlights along the way (Mixu, Eremenko, League Cup, Kenny Shiels' interviews, Pasca, Naisy) but I reckon relegation is on the cards, to pretty much the level we deserve.

Not that you'll need it but good luck to youse @swl. If you're not going to the games or the pub to watch, I've got BT Sport for another month, PM if you want login details to watch online.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I've been trying to work this out for ages and it's doing my head in. Which side do you actually support?!
> 
> Going off Falkirk's performance against Hibs, and our gutless capitulation against an already relegated side, Killie are f*cked. Like, proper f*cked. We've been in decline for a decade now, with a few highlights along the way (Mixu, Eremenko, League Cup, Kenny Shiels' interviews, Pasca, Naisy) but I reckon relegation is on the cards, to pretty much the level we deserve.
> 
> Not that you'll need it but good luck to youse @swl. If you're not going to the games or the pub to watch, I've got BT Sport for another month, PM if you want login details to watch online.



Thanks for the kind offer Andy, but you couldn't keep me away from these games. The stadium was rocking on Friday and people were queuing for four hours yesterday for tickets in lines that stretched around the stadium.

I'm hopeful, but Killie are a big physical side and we struggle against teams like that. Hopefully Higgy remembers he's a Bairn at heart.


----------



## vickster (15 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I've been trying to work this out for ages and it's doing my head in. Which side do you actually support?!
> 
> .


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I've been trying to work this out for ages and it's doing my head in. Which side do you actually support?!
> .




She could be like the ex customer on my window round. He had one of those mini kits in his car window with the words Arsenal's Biggest Fan, the other year. Then when they started missing out on trophies he bought himself a Chelsea's Biggest Fan mini kit! I haven't seen the tool for a while but i wonder if he now has a Leicester's Biggest Fan mini kit in his car?


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2016)

User said:


> It needs a sweepstake. I bagsie Fulham.



I'm going to go Gooner.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 May 2016)

Does it have to be a London club? If so i'm going with Millwall.


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2016)

swl said:


> Thanks for the kind offer Andy, but you couldn't keep me away from these games. The stadium was rocking on Friday and people were queuing for four hours yesterday for tickets in lines that stretched around the stadium.
> 
> I'm hopeful, but Killie are a big physical side and we struggle against teams like that. Hopefully Higgy remembers he's a Bairn at heart.



I think you're being generous in your description of Killie. I'd have agreed maybe 10 years ago when our defence was solid but these days? A tame through ball rips us apart.

Higgy is probably thinking more about his next tattoo or haircut than football.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I'm going to go Gooner.



Me too.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2016)

Man United v Bournemouth abandoned before it even starts, security alert.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Man United v Bournemouth abandoned before it even starts, security alert.



A long way to travel for those fans for nothing, the Bournemouth fans have a long trek home as well.


----------



## Lonestar (15 May 2016)

Safety comes first.


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A long way to travel for those fans for nothing, the Bournemouth fans have a long trek home as well.



Quite a few of them there by the looks of it. That's a long old journey indeed strange end to a strange season


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 May 2016)

50,000 tourist's special day ruined.


----------



## ozboz (15 May 2016)

Strange days indeed ,


----------



## gaz71 (15 May 2016)

Newcastle have left it a bit late to put in a performance like this,Gooners going to somehow finish second.


----------



## vickster (15 May 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2016)

vickster said:


>



Well done for finishing second.


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A long way to travel for those fans for nothing, the Bournemouth fans have a long trek home as well.


B'dum TISH!

After the Bournemouth team left for home, United decided to kick off anyway. The score at half time remains 0-0 after yet another back pass from Smalling to De Gea.


----------



## downesy (15 May 2016)

The Villa we end our s@$e season in grand style , an injury time own goal thank flip thats all over.


----------



## gaz71 (15 May 2016)

Spurs are the only team i know that could finish third in a two horse race.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 May 2016)

gaz71 said:


> Spurs are the only team i know that could finish third in a two horse race.


To be fair to the Spuds, they were aiming for the title and the heart was knocked out of them when they failed to make up the ground on Leicester. They must have gone into today's game feeling very flat and just waiting for the season to end.


----------



## outlash (15 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> To be fair to the Spuds, they were aiming for the title and the heart was knocked out of them when they failed to make up the ground on Leicester. They must have gone into today's game feeling very flat and just waiting for the season to end.



Since Chelsea we've been pretty poor but to still finish third and Kane to get the golden boot is a good season. But the way it's finished burns a little....


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 May 2016)

Play off heartache for Portsmouth as Plymouth score the winner in the second minute of added time.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 May 2016)

gaz71 said:


> Spurs are the only team i know that could finish third in a two horse race.



Have you heard of Hibs?


----------



## gaz71 (15 May 2016)

swl said:


> Have you heard of Hibs?


Yeah,but im not really up to date with Scottish football.Did they mess up then?


----------



## MarkF (15 May 2016)

Bradford 1-3 Millwall (that's not Bradford Park Avenue, just to clarify..........), bummer, still, I've seen us win through two finals when we have been 2 goals down in the play off first leg so what's new? I can't wait for The Den next Friday, it's set up for a great "I was there" night. Couldn't be happier. #0-3pieceofpiss.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 May 2016)

gaz71 said:


> Yeah,but im not really up to date with Scottish football.Did they mess up then?


You could say they Hibsed it.


The Scottish Championship started with two huge clubs (relatively speaking), the new Rangers and Hibs. Falkirk beat Hibs to 2nd place on goal difference. In the play-offs, after a 2-2 draw in the first leg, Hibs were 2-1 up with 10 minutes to go before losing 3-2 with the last kick of the ball. 

It wasn't the first time this season that Hibs screwed things up big time and it has led to a campaign to see "Hibsing it" added to the dictionary, meaning to spectacularly snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Play off heartache for Portsmouth as Plymouth score the winner in the second minute of added time.


It's a bugger. But we'll get there sooner or later.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 May 2016)

StuAff said:


> It's a bugger. But we'll get there sooner or later.




Don't get me wrong. I'm not glad you lost but i said before your play off match that i'd rather play Plymouth if we were to reach the final. I think we have a chance against them as we beat them at home and lost to a controversial goal against the run of play at their place,whereas you lot beat us twice this season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Bradford 1-3 Millwall (that's not Bradford Park Avenue, just to clarify..........), bummer, still, I've seen us win through two finals when we have been 2 goals down in the play off first leg so what's new? I can't wait for The Den next Friday, it's set up for a great "I was there" night. Couldn't be happier. #0-3pieceofpiss.





Are you going Mark?


----------



## Beebo (15 May 2016)

Old Trafford evacuted. It was a fake bomb, left by mistake after a training exercise! 
Someone is going to be in trouble, and could end up being sued.
Plus Man U are in the FA cup on Sunday and have to play again this Tuesday.


----------



## Yellow Fang (15 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> To be fair to the Spuds, they were aiming for the title and the heart was knocked out of them when they failed to make up the ground on Leicester. They must have gone into today's game feeling very flat and just waiting for the season to end.



Their fans would still have liked them to beat Arsenal. Losing 5-0 to a demoted team is a disgrace.


----------



## ozboz (15 May 2016)

Beebo said:


> Old Trafford evacuted. It was a fake bomb, left by mistake after a training exercise!
> Someone is going to be in trouble, and could end up being sued.
> Plus Man U are in the FA cup on Sunday and have to play again this Tuesday.


Where did this info come from ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2016)

ozboz said:


> Where did this info come from ?


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2016)

ozboz said:


> Where did this info come from ?



It's all over the news Sky BBC etc and Greater Manchester Police's Twitter page.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...d-game-abandoned-after-suspect-package-found/


http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36297390


----------



## vickster (16 May 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> Their fans would still have liked them to beat Arsenal. Losing 5-0 to a demoted team is a disgrace.


They did manage one goal


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2016)

If Spurs focused less on Arsenal and more on themselves they'd be properly good. Finishing ahead of your rivals is pointless.

Newcastle need to do one glaringly obvious thing: keep Rafa. Whatever it takes.

Mitrovic wants a word with himself. His assault on Walker and subsequent actions will hopefully see him fined. Horrible stuff.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

Beebo said:


> Old Trafford evacuted. It was a fake bomb, left by mistake after a training exercise!
> Someone is going to be in trouble, and could end up being sued.
> Plus Man U are in the FA cup on Sunday and have to play again this Tuesday.


What's more worrying is that it wasn't found during the mandatory pre-match checks before spectators were allowed in to the stadium. I think the people responsible for those checks will have more to answer for that the company that left the package behind.


----------



## MarkF (16 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are you going Mark?



I hope so, Bradford have a rip-off "loyalty" card for away fans that they charge for, I've never bought nor needed one. The tickets are restricted to these folk until Tuesday I believe, but I think the result will put many off, I can't see 2500 (our allocation) taking Friday off to go a SE London night game now. Me, I am convinced that we are going through.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2016)

"MarkF, post: 4281997, member: 476"]I hope so, Bradford have a rip-off "loyalty" card for away fans that they charge for, I've never bought nor needed one. The tickets are restricted to these folk until Tuesday I believe, but I think the result will put many off, I can't see 2500 (our allocation) taking Friday off to go a SE London night game now. Me, I am convinced that we are going through. [/QUOTE]




I'd be very aware after the game if you win! I know things have changed and it's not the same ground but i went to watch Blackburn at the old den in 1977. By coincidence they were making a Panorama documentary about their hooligans that day. If you look at this on 13 minutes 10 seconds you'll see a bloke we went with called Clive Wallwork.
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKoYjOGOzXQ
He has a barbers shop in Accrington. I went for a haircut the other year and he said he gets asked at least once a week about his few seconds of fame. That day was horrible! Blokes in their 40's and 50's trying to attack us(i was 16). The police didn't give a toss saying we'd only gone down there to cause trouble. We even had one of their nutters get on our coach with a knife after the game. I'm happy to say he got a good kicking and was dumped out the emergency exit door.


----------



## MarkF (16 May 2016)

I am hoping they'll lose Accy, that's why I am going!  If the tickets are sold out then my lad says we should nip across to the Stanley game, is that likely a sell out?.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> I am hoping they'll lose Accy, that's why I am going!  If the tickets are sold out then my lad says we should nip across to the Stanley game, is that likely a sell out?.




I've just asked that question on the fans forum. http://www.accringtonweb.com/forum/f93/tickets-for-wednesday-68280.html No replies so far. The club say tickets are on sale today and tomorrow so i don't think it'll be a sell out. I reckon there'll be around 3500 on though they say Wimbledon are bringing around a thousand fans.So maybe it could reach 4000.


----------



## mark st1 (16 May 2016)

England's provisional 26 man squad for the Euro 2016 tourney. I know we shouldn't expect much but for me a few mistakes in there 

http://www.thefa.com/news/england/2016/may/england-squad-announcement


----------



## TVC (16 May 2016)

The helicopters are turning up at the training ground and the roads are getting very busy, it's as if something was happening in Leicester tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The helicopters are turning up at the training ground and the roads are getting very busy, it's as if something was happening in Leicester tonight.



Just about to set off home from work, traffic is going to be chaos, good job I'm on the bike


----------



## mark st1 (16 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The helicopters are turning up at the training ground and the roads are getting very busy, it's as if something was happening in Leicester tonight.



Not Linekar in a mankini again


----------



## TVC (16 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just about to set off home from work, traffic is going to be chaos, good job I'm on the bike


We all got sent home at three, nice move by the boss. As it was half the workforce had asked for the afternoon off, and the other half had no idea how they were going to get home through the city. We're not going, we're off shopping at Fosse Park instead, it should be quiet.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Not Linekar in a mankini again


Please no. He popped up in Leicester again the other day, pretending to serve on the family fruit stall on the market. Amazing now he seems to be trying to make the whole story about him... actually it's not amazing, it's typical for him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Please no. He popped up in Leicester again the other day, pretending to serve on the family fruit stall on the market. Amazing now he seems to be trying to make the whole story about him... actually it's not amazing, it's typical for him.


he was top scorer this season was he not


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Please no. He popped up in Leicester again the other day, pretending to serve on the family fruit stall on the market. Amazing now he seems to be trying to make the whole story about him... actually it's not amazing, it's typical for him.



He's become a Media Luvvie over the years.

Still, can't blame him as he's only trying to put beans on the family dining table.

His performance on MOTD though is downright pathetic - hardly an insight to be heard from him and he's become a bit of a dick with his lame one-liners.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 May 2016)

Maybe Jose was right about an anti-Chelsea FA bias. 

Spurs (3rd breach of mass confrontation rule) and 9 yellows on the night (EPL record) = £225000 fine

Chelsea (4th breach) and 3 yellows on the night = £375000 fine

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36307519

I'm not saying both teams did not deserve to be fined but, bearing in mind Spurs should've had 3-5 reds on the night had the referee had the balls to do his job properly, that is some disparity.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2016)

There looks to be a few dozen people in Vicky Park.


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Maybe Jose was right about an anti-Chelsea FA bias.
> 
> Spurs (3rd breach of mass confrontation rule) and 9 yellows on the night (EPL record) = £225000 fine
> 
> ...



Is it not because Chelsea have more breaches of this mass confrontation rule? I must admit I'd never heard of that before!

It was all a bit pathetic really. If you're going to square up like that, at least have the fortitude to go for it.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2016)

As much as it goes against the grain, best of luck to the Seaweed tonight.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2016)

http://newsthump.com/2016/05/15/suspicious-package-at-old-trafford-identified-as-a-trophy/


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

Amazing scenes in Leicester this evening for their parade. Looks like the whole city has come out to pay their respects to the team .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Amazing scenes in Leicester this evening for their parade. Looks like the whole city has come out to pay their respects to the team .



Not the whole city  though I can hear it if I go in the back garden and I'm about a mile away from it.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2016)

At least they found a way of making sure everyone went home sharpish, Kasabian.


----------



## User482 (16 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Is it not because Chelsea have more breaches of this mass confrontation rule? I must admit I'd never heard of that before!
> 
> It was all a bit pathetic really. If you're going to square up like that, at least have the fortitude to go for it.


Sure, but Spurs were definitely the sinners in that match.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2016)

Brighton will feel hard done to after their play off loss to Sheff Wednesday. They finished 15 points above them and only lost out on automatic promotion by a 3 goal deficit. Similarly Accrington missed out on automatic promotion by 5 goals and have to defeat a team who finished way below them. Let's hope we don't end up like Brighton!


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not the whole city  though I can hear it if I go in the back garden and I'm about a mile away from it.


Did you not get your invite Im sure I posted it 
Been to the parade amazing atmosphere hopes it not a once in a lifetime event but I fear it may be


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There looks to be a few dozen people in Vicky Park.



Went with my lad... Cracking day out


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Maybe Jose was right about an anti-Chelsea FA bias.
> 
> Spurs (3rd breach of mass confrontation rule) and 9 yellows on the night (EPL record) = £225000 fine
> 
> ...


Where are Spurs and Chelsea going to find that kind of money? Still, I suppose it'll make 'em think twice next time!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> *Where are Spurs and Chelsea going to find that kind of money?* Still, I suppose it'll make 'em think twice next time!



Petty cash tin I'd guess.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Brighton will feel hard done to after their play off loss to Sheff Wednesday. They finished 15 points above them and only lost out on automatic promotion by a 3 goal deficit.* Similarly Accrington missed out on automatic promotion by 5 goals and have to defeat a team who finished way below them. Let's hope we don't end up like Brighton!



The precise reason why I think that play-offs are utter rollocks.

The whole premise of a league is to go head to head with every other team and may the best team win, come second, come third etc. Not to stage some farcical end of the season lottery.

And despite all teams 'knowing the rules before the season starts' it is still clap-trap in my book.


----------



## AndyRM (17 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The precise reason why I think that play-offs are utter rollocks.
> 
> The whole premise of a league is to go head to head with every other team and may the best team win, come second, come third etc. Not to stage some farcical end of the season lottery.
> 
> And despite all teams 'knowing the rules before the season starts' it is still clap-trap in my book.



The playoffs are a bit fairer in Scotland I think.

4th plays 3rd for the right to play 2nd in the Championship. Winner of that gets a crack at 11th in the Premiership for promotion.

By no means a perfect solution, but it is a bit better.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Brighton will feel hard done to after their play off loss to Sheff Wednesday. They finished 15 points above them and only lost out on automatic promotion by a 3 goal deficit. Similarly Accrington missed out on automatic promotion by 5 goals and have to defeat a team who finished way below them. Let's hope we don't end up like Brighton!





SpokeyDokey said:


> The precise reason why I think that play-offs are utter rollocks.
> 
> The whole premise of a league is to go head to head with every other team and may the best team win, come second, come third etc. Not to stage some farcical end of the season lottery.
> 
> And despite all teams 'knowing the rules before the season starts' it is still clap-trap in my book.



Same thing with Blyth this year we ended up in 2nd place, 99points, 9 points clear of 3rd placed Salford. : 4 wins and 20 goals better than 6th placed Warrington to whom we lost 4-3 (90+ minute 4th goal) in a one off game. At least the league play offs give teams a 2nd chance to pull it back.

I've every reason not to like them this time round but meh, play offs are as play offs do. Clubs, players and fans alike kicking off the season in August all DO know the rules that will hurt or help us after game 38 ono in April and still choose to play the games - go figure.

I wonder why there never been a relegation play off set up. e.g this end in the premiership - Villa and Norwich go down automatically Newcastle Sunderland, Palace and Bournemouth play for the right to stay up - winners of the 1st round are safe, 2 losers play off again for the loser of that game to go down. No different really and keeps the season alive for a lot more teams and all the same arguments for promotion via them, just in a different way. (My league team of interest is Sunderland so I'm proposing prolonging my own uncertainty here  )

In many ways I'd prefer a ladder system like the Aussie Rules uses and akin to how the Scottish promotion to the premiership works, lower ranked teams play off incrementally for the right to play the next highest team, so the topmost play off eligible team defaults to the final and takes their chances there but has al least received some advantage for their better league performance, the lower ranked one has't had to get lucky once to progress but sustain a run of several games.

*edit - cross posting with Andy above* Not sure in the Scottish example though that Killie deserve a chance to play again not be relegated, Falkirk have proved both by league position and play off success that they deserve the leg up IMO, the original English play offs were on the same basis and that dropped out of favour quite quickly.


----------



## AndyRM (17 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> *edit - cross posting with Andy above* Not sure in the Scottish example though that Killie deserve a chance to play again not be relegated, Falkirk have proved both by league position and play off success that they deserve the leg up IMO, the original English play offs were on the same basis and that dropped out of favour quite quickly.



We bloody well do deserve the chance*! 

Whether we'll take it or not is another matter entirely...

*To be honest, we don't. We've played some atrocious football since Kenny Shiels was sacked. Under Johnstone we looked terrified of everything, there was a brief respite with Locke before it all went tits up and Clark is too little, too late.


----------



## AndyRM (17 May 2016)

The prolific yet talentless Figs Crew have left a message for Rafa...


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2016)

The play offs are great, it's 2016 and most people have the attention span of a goldfish and so many other attractions. Look at the state of footie forums, "want, want want, now, now, now". Without the play offs most clubs would have nothing to play for after February. Nobody would bother going nowadays.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> The play offs are great, it's 2016 and most people have the attention span of a goldfish and so many other attractions. Look at the state of footie forums, "want, want want, now, now, now". Without the play offs most clubs would have nothing to play for after February. Nobody would bother going nowadays.



I've always thought the play offs were better than just the top 2 or top 3 going up. Clubs like Accrington have something to aim for in the season. If it wasn't for the play offs we'd have lost out on promotion by 5 goals going from 2nd to 4th on the final day. If we lose tomorrow night at least the play offs gave us another chance of promotion.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2016)

It looks like Dull might be on the way back to the top flight. Only the pigs can stop them!


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2016)

Tickets for Millwall bought and the transport sorted, we must score first to throw the tie up in the air. Tbh I can see a lengthy father and son bonding session as we argue all the l.o.n.g way home about who's stupid fault it was to go.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 May 2016)

Who needs CL football when you get a kit deal worth £60m per year (second only to MUFC's £75m per year):

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...gn-60m-a-year-kit-sponsorship-deal-with-nike/


----------



## mark st1 (18 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Who needs CL football when you get a kit deal worth £60m per year (second only to MUFC's £75m per year):
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...gn-60m-a-year-kit-sponsorship-deal-with-nike/



I'd say Nike got the better deal more chance of your outfit turning things around especially if that tool stays at OT till the end of his contract.


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2016)

British clubs in Europe quiz: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36276933


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2016)

So, predictions for the UEFA Cup?

I'm going with Sevilla, purely because the Klopp love-in annoys me (Ooohh, he jumps around on the sidelines and says cool stuff when interviewed, Mourinho used to do that and he became equally tiresome); plus the tournament is treated with disdain in Britain but loved on the Continent so I feel the trophy should go where it will be properly appreciated.

Should be a few goals I reckon, and a game I can enjoy as a neutral before the nervous, anxious misery of watching the first leg of Killie's relegation playoff tomorrow.


----------



## outlash (18 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Should be a few goals I reckon, and a game I can enjoy as a neutral



This. not really bothered either way but hopefully be a good game to watch before the inevitable overly drawnout buildup for the Euros.


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2016)

One of the Spanish sports papers said the whole of Spain was behind Seville, I reckon most of Britain is too.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2016)

Apparently there is some fisticuffs between rival fans who are not very well segregated.


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Apparently there is some fisticuffs between rival fans who are not very well segregated.



Not Liverpool fans, surely!


----------



## craigwend (18 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It looks like Dull might be on the way back to the top flight. Only the pigs can stop them!



Can go off some people ....


----------



## gavgav (18 May 2016)

Gutted for you @Accy cyclist. I thought you'd turned it around, but the Wombles brought it back. Hope they win the final.


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2016)

The Accy game was great until my stream died 5 mins before the end. A shame but I saw nothing to suggest that they can't challenge again next season, Coleman and Accy are meant for each other!

Europa Final?That's what happens when the pressing game (AKA - running around a lot) meets intelligent players! Same fate will await Spurs next season, it's dead end football and Graham Taylor knew that 40 years ago.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 May 2016)

An ok game (Europa League Final) to watch - two good goals (one from each team) but far from spell binding.

LFC dominated from 15 - 45 minutes first half but Sevilla had the rest.

LFC were awful second half - looked like they had run out of steam.

Only two more games to go for me - FA Cup Final and CL Cup Final and then into footy rest mode - I don't do international football at all and pre-season frienlies are a bore-fest.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Europa Final?That's what happens when the pressing game (AKA - running around a lot) meets intelligent players! Same fate will await Spurs next season, it's dead end football and Graham Taylor knew that 40 years ago.



There's a time in most games for pressing football and similarly a time to sit back and let the other team have the possession and wear themselves down.

LFC are trying to press all the time which can be debilitating. I just posted above as to how LFC ran out of steam second half and their continual pressing in the first half must've been a factor.

Spanish domination in the two big European cups this season - as you say, they play intelligent football.

I think we (English football) are going to struggle in the CL next year. MUFC/CFC are obviously out of the running (I'm *issed about the latter as we have been in the top 5 of the co-efficient table for yonks now and next season will see a fall), MCFC are slowly getting there in terms of CL experience although they need a big overhaul under Pep' and that may be a season or so away. Arsenal will do ok but I can't ever see them winning it. Spurs, had a fair run last time they were in but they're no great shakes when the chips are down. Leicester will have a lot to learn and it will be all about gaining experience in their first season 'in'.

Frankly, I don't think we have a cat in hells chance of an English team winning the CL next year.

I know the EPL has been exciting for the obvious reasons this season but overall the standard of football has been less than stellar imo - there's not one team this season you'd look at and be awed by them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2016)

Well we cocked it up! Our real chance went when we fired blanks in our last game at home to Stevenage. Ah well, at least we get to play Blackpool next season.


----------



## mark st1 (19 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Only two more games to go for me - FA Cup Final and CL Cup Final and then into footy rest mode - I don't do international football at all and pre-season frienlies are a bore-fest.



The bank holiday weekend of play off finals are worth a watch cup finals the lot of them.


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Only two more games to go for me - FA Cup Final and CL Cup Final and then into footy rest mode - I don't do international football at all and pre-season frienlies are a bore-fest.



I always tour in the sun to coincide with the WC or Euros, it sorts out my nights entertainment. I fly out on the 10th, from then on it's 3 games a day for me in Catalonia.


----------



## Lonestar (19 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well we cocked it up! Our real chance went when we fired blanks in our last game at home to Stevenage. Ah well, at least we get to play Blackpool next season.



Done great for such a low budget team compared to our disgrace of a season.Akinfenwa played for us about twelve years ago but only made one appearance.I will never know why we got rid of him.Built like a tank and he's been all over the place and still scoring goals.

In he same club as me accy 2-0 up at half time drew 2-2 then lost on penalties and the next season we were relegated.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Done great for such a low budget team compared to our disgrace of a season.Akinfenwa played for us about twelve years ago but only made one appearance.I will never know why we got rid of him.Built like a tank and he's been all over the place and still scoring goals.
> 
> In he same club as me accy 2-0 up at half time drew 2-2 then lost on penalties and the next season we were relegated.



I think the low budget bit might change next season. Our new owner Andy Holt(the bloke who owns Wham plastics etc) has poured millions into the club. He paid our million quid debt off. He's paying for a new stand and general redevelopment of the ground. I noticed last night all that scrub land around the ground had been JCB'd for cosmetic reasons making our appearance a lot better.More importantly he's said that our best players won't be leaving like they've done in the past when bigger clubs come after them. He'll pay for new contracts and other stuff. Don't get me wrong he won't throw silly money around but he won't scrimp and save either. The most disappointing thing is the local derbies we'll miss out on. Believe me if all those north west clubs in League 1 were in League 2 then i would've been slightly disappointed to go up if we had! Next season with this fellow's backing and our team intact who knows we might go up automatically.


----------



## Lonestar (19 May 2016)

We've got Becchetti but it hasn't gone well over the last two seasons.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2016)

Lonestar said:


> We've got Becchetti but it hasn't gone well over the last two seasons.




Who's that?


----------



## Lonestar (19 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Who's that?



Leyton Orient.I think you beat us twice.Most teams did.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Leyton Orient.I think you beat us.Most teams did.




Ah, i thought you were a Wimbledon fan.


----------



## Lonestar (19 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ah, i thought you were a Wimbledon fan.



Arghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2016)

I'm starting to get The Fear big style.

Hope you have an absolutely miserable evening @swl


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2016)

James Hanson out injured.  My favourite player and Bradford's iconic number 9. Everything is going Millwall's way, they bid £500k for him last summer but he is a permanent fixture in Idle's pubs so was always unlikely to go there.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm starting to get The Fear big style.
> 
> Hope you have an absolutely miserable evening @swl




Oh that was sweet. Was it three nutmegs?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2016)

Barnsley have beaten Walsall to reach the League 1 play off final. That's three in a row where the team that scraped into the last place of the play offs has beaten the team that just missed out on promotion.
Brighton Accrington and Walsall all missed out on automatic promotion on goal difference, to lose out to the team that ended up around 10 points below them!


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2016)

swl said:


> Oh that was sweet. Was it three nutmegs?



At least. 

Losing to a training ground free kick is a tae in the baws.

We pished 3 great chances away too. 

That's my Sunday ruined.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2016)




----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2016)

swl said:


> View attachment 129078



He looks like he's laying an egg!

Do you reckon there was a deflection? Looked that way on TV.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2016)

Could have - but it was going straight at him for the last few yards from where I was watching.


----------



## Seevio (19 May 2016)

Interesting stuff about expanding the league. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36335384

Not sure where I stand on this.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've always thought the play offs were better than just the top 2 or top 3 going up. Clubs like Accrington have something to aim for in the season. If it wasn't for the play offs we'd have lost out on promotion by 5 goals going from 2nd to 4th on the final day. If we lose tomorrow night at least the play offs gave us another chance of promotion.



That's why I couldn't understand why you liked the play off system.

As I said, imo it's utter rollocks, stupidly unfair and serves no real purpose whatsoever.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 May 2016)

User said:


> That might be because they approach the tie with an unreasonable sense of entitlement while the team that gets into the last play off berth have a greater freedom to play.




Also,the teams who finish top of the play offs have "home advantage" for the second leg. Which is proving to be a disadvantage.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Interesting stuff about expanding the league. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36335384
> 
> Not sure where I stand on this.



I can see the logic of 100 clubs re gaining extra match revenue.

Maybe better to increase the EPL to 22 teams (spreads the big bucks a little further) and do 4 up and 4 down promotion/relegation.

And also lift the other three divisions to 26 clubs. That sorts increased match day revenue without creating an extra division.

That gets to the target 100 clubs mooted and ensures that more of the massive TV money from the EPL gets filtered down via the parachute system.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's why I couldn't understand why you liked the play off system.
> 
> As I said, imo it's utter rollocks, stupidly unfair and serves no real purpose whatsoever.



I suppose i like the play offs because it gave us another chance and something to aim for at the start of the season. Maybe if it hadn't have been there our players would've tried a bit harder to beat Stevenage on the last day of the season. I still think the play offs are good, though having suffered defeat twice to teams who finished below us i'd like to see something a bit fairer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Interesting stuff about expanding the league. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36335384
> 
> Not sure where I stand on this.



"Accrington owner Andrew Holt believes the new structure, if approved, would have costly financial implications for many lower league clubs.

Holt said the Lancashire club would not be voting in favour of the proposal.

He said: "We don't want to lose any games. We'd rather play 50 home games. because we need revenue.

"If we're going to play 20 times a year it's hardly worth having a stadium. I can't see any sense or any logic in the proposals.

"It's just not going to get our support. I need them coming up with better ideas where we can get more games on and generate more revenue for our clubs.

"These bottom clubs don't have a lot of revenue and we need to build it, not reduce it."


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2016)

swl said:


> Could have - but it was going straight at him for the last few yards from where I was watching.



Just watched a replay - looks to me like it was going straight at his right leg and took a knock which megged him.

To be honest he looked nervy all night. When he bombed out like Neuer in the first half I was worried. 

Gutted to lose to a training ground free kick. Roll on Sunday...


----------



## User482 (20 May 2016)

User said:


> That might be because they approach the tie with an unreasonable sense of entitlement while the team that gets into the last play off berth have a greater freedom to play.



I think it's more to do with which team has the form for the last few games of the season. Often, the team scraping into the play-offs is on a roll, and as you say, will feel that they have nothing to lose. I remember West Ham being in that situation in 2005 - we were utter crap for all but the last 10 games of the season, finished 6th, and won the play-offs.


----------



## Inertia (20 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's why I couldn't understand why you liked the play off system.
> 
> As I said, imo it's utter rollocks, stupidly unfair and serves no real purpose whatsoever.


It serves the purpose of earning more money with big wembley games. I dislike it for the same reason I hate the Super league final games which devalues all the work of winning the league.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's why I couldn't understand why you liked the play off system.
> 
> As I said, imo it's utter rollocks, stupidly unfair and serves no real purpose whatsoever.


It makes a mockery of the league system, which is designed to place teams in their proper positions over a full seasons worth of matches.


----------



## cuberider (20 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> Interesting stuff about expanding the league. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36335384
> 
> Not sure where I stand on this.



its an utter farce probably designed to get PL B teams in competitive leagues I doubt many smaller clubs would want to play less matches. If they really want to help smaller clubs, then regionalising L2 would make sense and cut down on costs .


----------



## pawl (20 May 2016)

Spartak said:


> ....thread.
> 
> How about a topic discussing all things regarding the great game.
> 
> ...




Leicester City


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I suppose i like the play offs because it gave us another chance and something to aim for at the start of the season. Maybe if it hadn't have been there our players would've tried a bit harder to beat Stevenage on the last day of the season. I still think the play offs are good, though having suffered defeat twice to teams who finished below us i'd like to see something a bit fairer.



The 'bit fairer' system is one where every team plays each other home and away over the season thus accruing points and the teams with enough points to occupy the promotion spots get promoted.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The 'bit fairer' system is one where every team plays each other home and away over the season thus accruing points and the teams with enough points to occupy the promotion spots get promoted.


Great idea, but it'll never catch on. You need a gimmick, you see.


----------



## J1888 (20 May 2016)

Brendan Rogers appointed manager of Celtic. Great appointment


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2016)

J1888 said:


> Brendan Rogers appointed manager of Celtic. Great appointment


Bit of a come down, started the season at Liverpool and now managing a non-league club.


----------



## J1888 (20 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bit of a come down, started the season at Liverpool and now managing a non-league club.



Yawn


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

The amateur team I lend a hand with (as per previous posts) were beaten tonight in the cup final, 3-2 after extra time. As I'm on holiday I had to make do with following the score on twitter, much more stressful than being at a game!


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 May 2016)

cuberider said:


> its an utter farce probably designed to get PL B teams in competitive leagues I doubt many smaller clubs would want to play less matches. If they really want to help smaller clubs, then regionalising L2 would make sense and cut down on costs .




I've always favoured the north and south having separate 4th divisions. Not just the cost of travel for the clubs and the fans saving aspect but the attraction of playing more local teams, as opposed to travelling hundreds of miles to games


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 May 2016)

Celtic and their brother bigots are salivating at the immediate prospect of joining the English leagues under this proposal.


----------



## Seevio (21 May 2016)

J1888 said:


> Brendan Rogers appointed manager of Celtic. Great appointment


I give it no more than three games before we hear some variation on "the lads showed great character".


----------



## Roadhump (21 May 2016)

Seevio said:


> I give it no more than three games before we hear some variation on "the lads showed great character".


Good luck to Celtic with Brent-an Rodgers one of the incredible buls******* men, once of Swansea, who somehow ruined 2 Merseyside football clubs (the other being Roberto Mythinez)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14jYFCznJf8


----------



## Andrew_P (21 May 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2016)

Andrew_P said:


>



I really hope you win.


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I really hope you win.


As do most of the country . It's the year of the underdog go palace


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> As do most of the country . It's the year of the underdog go palace



If it was year of the under dog I would be supporting Salford Reds


----------



## AndyRM (21 May 2016)

Rodgers to Celtic is funny. He might actually win something now!


----------



## AndyRM (21 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I really hope you win.



As do I. Partly because it would totally validate my opinion that Pardew is a good manager and the idiotic Pardew Out campaign on Tyneside was... idiotic.


----------



## Dec66 (21 May 2016)

Cup fever gripping West Wickham.

Go Eagles! (From an Evertonian)


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> As do I. Partly because it would totally validate my opinion that Pardew is a good manager and the idiotic Pardew Out campaign on Tyneside was... idiotic.


I'd pick Pardew over McLaren any day. Newcastle shot themselves in the foot there, and thank God too as West Ham were courting him.


----------



## MarkF (21 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've always favoured the north and south having separate 4th divisions. Not just the cost of travel for the clubs and the fans saving aspect but the attraction of playing more local teams, as opposed to travelling hundreds of miles to games



The atmosphere is so much better too with a decent amount of away fans. Talking of which, I thought Bradford's following last night was very good, nearly 2000 to London on Friday night already 1-3 down in the tie, big effort, I got back to Valley Parade at 4.20am. The atmosphere in The Den was as good as I've ever experienced at a football ground, the Millwall fans very loud indeed. Shame they only turn out to see Bradford City.


----------



## Roadhump (21 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Cup fever gripping West Wickham.
> 
> Go Eagles! (From an Evertonian)



We are having our annual cup final day bash in Liverpool today; a mixture of blues, reds and a single Manchester City fan who has become insufferable since they won the lottery. I hope Palace win, but if they don't I will still find some satisfaction; indeed great delight in pointing out the irony of them calling us bitter if Utd win and they react with their usual good grace to any success enjoyed by dem £***%$ mancs!!!


----------



## AndyRM (21 May 2016)

A few ales at Casa @Marmion I'd wager!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 May 2016)

Well done Hibs..I get full points for that score..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> A few ales at Casa @Marmion I'd wager!



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LlMiFYfZIg


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've always favoured the north and south having separate 4th divisions. Not just the cost of travel for the clubs and the fans saving aspect but the attraction of playing more local teams, as opposed to travelling hundreds of miles to games


Doesn't always work as you imagine. Lucky for those living /playing in roughly the central band of the country (Manchester & Leeds to Birmingham ish) but my Blyth's experience in the Conference North included Kings Lynn, Histon (outskirts of Cambridge), Bishop Stortford, Redditch, Solihull (both goodly south of Birmingham) & Gloucester-playing at Cheltenham Town's ground. Even the Northern Premier League we're now in has teams in and around Birmingham & Leicester that are too far north for the Midland League to accommodate.

Our nearest games from a coastal town north of Newcastle generally have been Workington on the opposite Cumbrian coast or Harrogate. Largely due to the Northern League's isolationist stance against supporting the pyramid and resisting clubs promotion which Manchester, Yorkshire, Midlands etc based feeder leagues embrace.

Luckily last season Darlington were on their way back up towards their lost league status & now we have Spennymoor coming back up after some poor financial fortunes last time at our level so theres been a couple of near as local derbies

The trouble is that the south of the country is a narrow wide strip with a lot of teams spread widely across a flat area so the north effectively does become pretty much everything above the M25.


----------



## J1888 (21 May 2016)

Fantastic rendition of Sunshine on Leith by Hibs fans at the end. Well done, shame about the pitch invasion, the irony of Rangers complaining about it is delicious


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2016)

That was a great goal.
C'mon Palace... not long to go... hold on... or get another one.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2016)

doh!


----------



## vickster (21 May 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 May 2016)

Well done to Hibs - such an explosion of joy at the final whistle.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 May 2016)

How the hell did these 2 teams get to the final.. awful


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 May 2016)

Oh ..come on Palace


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

Yessssssssssss


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2016)

Oh well.. the home counties are happy


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

What a bullet from Jesse


----------



## potsy (21 May 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

Serves Pardew right for the cocky twat dance after there goal. Now fark off Van Gaal.


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> What a bullet from Jesse


He learnt while on loan at Leicester



mark st1 said:


> Serves Pardew right for the cocky twat dance after there goal. Now fark off Van Gaal.


You might be stuck with him for another year . See you at the charity shield


----------



## J1888 (21 May 2016)

swl said:


> Well done to Hibs - such an explosion of joy at the final whistle.



One of the best football songs is Sunshine on Leith.


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

User said:


> You are so right, had he had the one or two opportunities in the first half to practice it, it might have been OK.



Good game bless the Lord (and his parents) for King David De Gea.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2016)

I thought the result was fair, the better team won but by Christ a good chunk of the match was an insipid bore-fest.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 May 2016)

Thank god for the Mancs 12th man - Clattenberg. What a total self centred tosser. Rooney should have been off. And those three early whistles, wtf

Anyway I thought Danny Murphy hit the nail on the head - Man U relying on mono brow Fellani is LOL.

Can't see we deserved the win, but for all their resources Man Utd were pretty poor.

Off to cry in my Beer, and it is Bitter too.


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Thank god for the Mancs 12th man - Clattenberg. What a total self centred tosser. Rooney should have been off. And those three early whistles, wtf
> 
> Anyway I thought Danny Murphy hit the nail on the head - Man U relying on mono brow Fellani is LOL.
> 
> ...



Flip that to Cabeye's assault on Rashford that could have had you down to 10. So swings and roundabouts. Shattenberg deffo a poor showing can't see him covering English refs in glory when he dies the CL final next weekend. Can't say we deserved the win either gutted Carrick missed that header but wow what a winner from Lingard


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I thought the result was fair, the better team won but by Christ a good chunk of the match was an insipid bore-fest.


There are more poor cup finals than good ones. No one wants to be the guy in all the papers next day who cost his team the match and players play it safe.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2016)

The Scottish Cup Final was a cracking match.

I might be a bit biased, of course


----------



## Beebo (21 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Serves Pardew right for the cocky twat dance after there goal. Now fark off Van Gaal.


Well you got your wish. He has been sacked.
I feel a sorry for him, they could have given him a day or two at least.


----------



## doog (21 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> The Scottish Cup Final was a cracking match.
> 
> I might be a bit biased, of course




shame about the muppets


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2016)

doog said:


> shame about the muppets


Aye.


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

Beebo said:


> Well you got your wish. He has been sacked.
> I feel a sorry for him, they could have given him a day or two at least.



From where ???


----------



## Beebo (21 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> From where ???


LVG has been sacked. Morinho is already in place.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2016)

Bloody hell, winning the cup used to mean a better contract -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36351371

Shows how little the competition matters now. I think Man U are taking a big chance, they might find JM's best days are behind him. Few managers are successful for more than a decade before they become stale and he hasn't won too much in recent years.


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

It's a results business lack of champions league qualification is not the end of the world however the atrocious style of football he bought to OT is the main problem awful displays lack of goals and attacking play etc.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2016)

If, as it seems, JM is appointed I will *iss myself laughing.

I remember reading on eg RedCafe page after page of anti-JM bile accusing him of negative tactics, playing anti-football and grinding out 'boring' 1-nil wins.

The media were in on the sentiment too so it will be interesting to see how they and MUFC fans react to his style of play.

Tbh I think it's an odd appointment for the club as the MUFC style of play is very much that of free flowing attack. Hardly a hallmark of JM's containment and counter attack philosophy.

I think JM is a great coach and he did us proud first time around and second time was great too until the absolutely shambolic debacle earlier this season - he's blotted his career as far as I'm concerned.

Imo he left us thoroughly screwed this season and this will ripple on into next season as we have for the first time in a long while no CL footy.

There were some other factors at play (poor transfer activity being one) but to my mind he lost the plot and embarrassed himself - MUFC are very welcome to him although I daresay he will be a difficult opponent to play against, at least until his next crisis!


----------



## potsy (21 May 2016)

I have been telling everyone at work I will become a Red once Mourinho takes over, ah well looks like I'll have to do it now


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 May 2016)

Imagine sacking the manager after he's led them to their first trophy in years. What a horrible club they are, i hope they go down hill rapidly!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 May 2016)

J1888 said:


> Fantastic rendition of Sunshine on Leith by Hibs fans at the end. Well done, shame about the pitch invasion, the irony of Rangers complaining about it is delicious




I was very surprised when i read on the telly printer that i was Hibs first Scottish cup win since 1904. I thought they'd made a mistake and it should've read 2004. How can a major club like Hibs go 112 years without winning the cup?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was very surprised when i read on the telly printer that i was Hibs first Scottish cup win since 1904. I thought they'd made a mistake and it should've read 2004. How can a major club like Hibs go 112 years without winning the cup?!


1902. 114 years.

Or, as we can now say, this year.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> 1902. 114 years.
> 
> Or, as we can now say, this year.




So why take so long?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So why take so long?


They were building up to a great win today. Great things come to those who wait...

The oldest Hibs supporter at the game today was 106. Even he hadnae seen them win the Cup!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> They were building up to a great win today. Great things come to those who wait...
> 
> The oldest Hibs supporter at the game today was 106. Even he hadnae seen them win the Cup!




This fellow!








http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/hibs-fan-aged-106-heads-8015592#6hiWTgmf0XtiKPdu.97


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> This fellow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the very man. Top Hibee! Fecking delighted for him.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 May 2016)

Right, all the minor things have been settled. Onto the big game today - COYB!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2016)

swl said:


> Right, all the minor things have been settled. Onto the big game today - COYB!



There's been that many "big games" lately i've lost track! Who are we on about?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2016)

swl said:


> Right, all the minor things have been settled. Onto the big game today - COYB!



Kilmarnock maybe?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36350142


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 May 2016)

Aye - the play-off final Kilmarnock v Falkirk


----------



## Seevio (22 May 2016)

There are tortoises who have never seen my team win the cup


----------



## mark st1 (22 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If, as it seems, JM is appointed I will *iss myself laughing.
> 
> I remember reading on eg RedCafe page after page of anti-JM bile accusing him of negative tactics, playing anti-football and grinding out 'boring' 1-nil wins.
> 
> ...



I've never been sold on having "the special one" had they got him before he came back and had that awful 2nd spell at Chelsea then yes it would have been a gamble worth taking.


----------



## mark st1 (22 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Imagine sacking the manager after he's led them to their first trophy in years. What a horrible club they are, i hope they go down hill rapidly!



Yes who'd have thought football could be such a fickle business


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2016)

May your Bovril burn your mouth and your pie be staun cauld @swl 

Huge day for both clubs. Falkirk with a slight advantage, but I can see us getting a couple, and probably conceding late on to go to extra time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Yes who'd have thought football could be such a fickle business




Being a typical Manc fan you don't live around here. I've only got used to listening to Van Gaal's wafflings on the local tv news. Now i'll have to start listening to the "special one" every night!


----------



## J1888 (22 May 2016)

doog said:


> shame about the muppets



They put on as good a performance as they could, the goals from Ronaldo - sorry, Andy Halliday, and Miller were good - don't be too hard on them.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> May your Bovril burn your mouth and your pie be staun cauld @swl
> 
> Huge day for both clubs. Falkirk with a slight advantage, but I can see us getting a couple, and probably conceding late on to go to extra time.




This is actually a very important point - you don't do Killie pies any more do you?


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2016)

swl said:


> This is actually a very important point - you don't do Killie pies any more do you?



I'm not actually sure. Last time I was at Ruggers was before MJ started his latest dick move about the use of the word Killie. 

I believe that Brownings are still the caterers, but this will change next season. They sell them as Kilmarnock Pies now, I think. Pretty ludicrous really.


----------



## Ajay (22 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Being a typical Manc fan you don't live around here. I've only got used to listening to Van Gaal's wafflings on the local tv news. Now i'll have to start listening to the "special one" every night!


It won't be for long, it'll soon go tits up. In London he was the big fish in a small pond, here he's up against the Kloppmeister and Saint Pep. I'll give him til Christmas


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 May 2016)

Ajay said:


> It won't be for long, it'll soon go tits up. In London he was the big fish in a small pond, here he's up against the Kloppmeister and Saint Pep. I'll give him til Christmas


I can't see JM and Lord Robert Charlton hitting it off, it appears that Charlton can't stand him.


----------



## ShipHill (22 May 2016)

Premier League Season 2016/17 predictions.

Title - West Ham
Remaining top 4 places - Arsenal, Leicester and Liverpool
Relegation - Burnley, Sunderland and Watford

My team West Brom will finish 12th

Predict away folks!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2016)

Ajay said:


> It won't be for long, it'll soon go tits up. In London he was the big fish in a *small pond*, here he's up against the Kloppmeister and Saint Pep. I'll give him til Christmas



What?

London is a small pond on the EPL front? How so?


----------



## postman (22 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> The Scottish Cup Final was a cracking match.
> 
> I might be a bit biased, of course


 A superb game,did you notice a very big difference.The ball was played forward more,non of this LVG's sideways crap.It was one of the best Finals i have seen in a very long time,i loved it.Glad the Hibs won it,another fairytale ending.


----------



## potsy (22 May 2016)

ShipHill said:


> Premier League Season 2016/17 predictions.
> 
> Title - West Ham
> Remaining top 4 places - Arsenal, Leicester and Liverpool
> ...


Champions - Man U
Runners up - Arsenal
3rd place - Liverpool
4th place - Man City

Relegation

Burnley
Bournemouth
Play off winners.


----------



## Ajay (22 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What?
> 
> London is a small pond on the EPL front? How so?


EPL, lol!
Sure he was, he only had La Wenger as a rival down there, didn't he?


----------



## mark st1 (22 May 2016)

Ajay said:


> It won't be for long, it'll soon go tits up. In London he was the big fish in a small pond, here he's up against the Kloppmeister and Saint Pep. I'll give him til Christmas



The Kloppmeister hahahahahaha 2 finals 2 defeats 8th in the league. Yes I bet any future United manager is shitting there pants over them stats. Our worst season in decades and we still won more than the shower of shoot bin dippers


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2016)

Ajay said:


> EPL, lol!
> Sure he was, he only had La Wenger as a rival down there, didn't he?



Plus Potch' over at Spurs of course - he's easily as good as Klopp imo.

We'll have to see how Pep' performs in a more evenly balanced league than he's been used to. I don't expect him to do badly but it will certainly be different to the lop-sided situations he's been used to.

Same with Conte too I guess.


----------



## Ajay (22 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Plus Potch' over at Spurs of course - he's easily as good as Klopp imo.
> 
> We'll have to see how Pep' performs in a more evenly balanced league than he's been used to. I don't expect him to do badly but it will certainly be different to the lop-sided situations he's been used to.
> 
> Same with Conte too I guess.


Yeh, I like Potch, but he didn't really have the time to go head to head with Jose. My point was really in reply to Accy's post about us having to listen to Mourinho on the north west news. He not going to have it all his own way up here, the media already love Klopp and they've got sticky panties over Pep's arrival - I don't think anyone's going to be too interested listening to Mourinho's negativity, he's old news, the game's moved on.
I'm looking forward to seeing what Conte brings and how the 3-5-2 works out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2016)

Ajay said:


> Yeh, I like Potch, but he didn't really have the time to go head to head with Jose. My point was really in reply to Accy's post about us having to listen to Mourinho on the north west news. He not going to have it all his own way up here, the media already love Klopp and they've got sticky panties over Pep's arrival - I don't think anyone's going to be too interested listening to Mourinho's negativity, he's old news, the game's moved on.
> I'm looking forward to seeing what Conte brings and how the 3-5-2 works out.



Hmmm... 3-5-2. 

I'd like to see us play this under Conte but for different reasons than Jose's (limited) use of the formation. Jose used to use this as a match disruptor when we were trailing the opposition. A switch to this formation in typically the second half would throw the opposition into a real tizz when suddenly the midfield became over-crowded and there was the lure of the potentially diminished defence, but at the same time 2 wing backs had 'appeared' along with two strikers (although it was usually 3-5-1-1 rather than 3-5-2). Can leave the opposition looking like rabbits in headlights as they try and adjust and figure out what to do next which sets things up nicely for a rapid counter which, prior to this season, was a modern Chelsea trademark..

Can be a devastatingly effective formation as you no doubt know but it requires 100% the right players to fulfil the roles (inc' the ability to rapidly switch to 5-3-2 when required during the game) and a really supportive team ethic as it puts a significant load on certain positions that needs supporting esp' as the game wears on. Needs this seasons Spurs fitness levels imo. Potch' had that nailed and every credit to him for it.

Will take a bit of a revamp of the squad tbh but then again we are probably a season or two off of being at the very top table of Europe again - I'm an optimist!

Of broader interest, it remains to be seen what the league makes of the 4-4-2 Claudio revival. Caught the league on the hop imo and maybe it'll be the 'new old' way or maybe it'll lose it's impact as teams will now have a response well mapped out - which was definitely not the case this season.

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> The Kloppmeister hahahahahaha 2 finals 2 defeats 8th in the league. Yes I bet any future United manager is shitting there pants over them stats. Our worst season in decades and we still won more than the shower of shoot bin dippers


1 fewer finals than us. And you've earned yourself 3 months of flying to outer Belarus every Thursday. Chapeau!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 May 2016)

England's defence are pure crap. Turkey could have had three already.


----------



## postman (22 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> England's defence are pure crap. Turkey could have had three already.


 
I would like to know.How players who are shining in their own teams,play like turds under Woy.I have an idea,let them play in the positions they play at club level.It's not rocket science.Also why oh why are there so many tablets,folders sheets of paper with plans on.Their heads must be exploding,with plan a,b,c and d.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2016)

postman said:


> I would like to know.How players who are shining in their own teams,play like turds under Woy.I have an idea,let them play in the positions they play at club level.It's not rocket science.Also why oh why are there so many tablets,folders sheets of paper with plans on.There heads must be exploding,with plan a,b,c and d.


Pay them lots of money to play for England cos not one of the cossetted prima donas cares about anything else. There hasn't been a sense of pride in playing for over a decade


----------



## mark st1 (22 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> 1 fewer finals than us. And you've earned yourself 3 months of flying to outer Belarus every Thursday. Chapeau!



It was the best completion in Europe at 20.30 last Wednesday night


----------



## MarkF (22 May 2016)

Bradford City bought by German investors Edin Rahic and Stefan Rupp (Who they?) in multi £m buy out. Who would want to spunk £m's on a life long underachieving northern provincial Division 3 club?


----------



## vickster (22 May 2016)

Money launderers?


----------



## MarkF (22 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Money launderers?



Sounds good to me, I am bit fed up of sensible local businessmen.


----------



## Winnershsaint (22 May 2016)

My predictions for the next couple of months. Saints will lose Wanyama, Mane, Tadic, Pelle and Juanmi (who?) and the rest of the London/NW centric obsessed football press and media will continue to try and sell the rest of our players to various London/NW clubs and come next season we will still be around the top end like a bad smell, not going away. The annual evisceration will continue and we will continue to improve, who knows, long after I'm gone football historians may be able to evaluate us more objectively than the tabloid s h i t s. Rant over!


----------



## craigwend (22 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Sounds good to me, I am bit fed up of sensible local businessmen.



Bratwurst City?


----------



## cuberider (22 May 2016)

MarkF said:


> Bradford City bought by German investors Edin Rahic and Stefan Rupp (Who they?) in multi £m buy out. Who would want to spunk £m's on a life long underachieving northern provincial Division 3 club?



send some our way. We don't even have a manager atm


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 May 2016)

Congratulations to @AndyRM Completely outplayed and the better team won. Pie was crap too.


----------



## AndyRM (23 May 2016)

swl said:


> Congratulations to @AndyRM Completely outplayed and the better team won. Pie was crap too.



Without that start things could have been very different. Magennis down the wing destroyed your wee left back, total mismatch. He's a cracking player and I cannot understand why so many folk don't like him. He and MacDonald would be first and second on my teamsheet.

Quite enjoyed Jigsaw going mental on the touch line. That copper wasn't impressed with her Killie scarf, must have been a Bairn!


----------



## AndyRM (23 May 2016)

swl said:


> Congratulations to @AndyRM Completely outplayed and the better team won. Pie was crap too.



Without that start things could have been very different. Magennis down the wing destroyed your wee left back, total mismatch. He's a cracking player and I cannot understand why so many folk don't like him. He and MacDonald would be first and second on my teamsheet.

Quite enjoyed Jigsaw going mental on the touch line. That copper wasn't impressed with her Killie scarf, must have been a Bairn!


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 May 2016)

Van Gaal sacked!

Well, who saw that coming?


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Van Gaal sacked!
> 
> Well, who saw that coming?


You will be tell me they hiring Jose Mourinho next


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2016)

User said:


> Just a second, I'll dust off the crystal ball.



Just as United dusted off Crystal Palace. (the missus is still upset).


----------



## mark st1 (23 May 2016)

See ya Louis  if you could just take that toad face shite bag Woodwood with you it would be most appreciated.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 May 2016)

I have no interest in football, but it seems to me that MU may have a long line in success and wealth but are sadly lacking in principles.


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have no interest in football, but it seems to me that MU may have a long line in success and wealth but are sadly lacking in principles.




It's far from exclusive to Man Utd.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's far from exclusive to Man Utd.


I'm sure your right but they do seem to have a penchant for dismissing senior employees via the media.


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> I'm sure your right but they do seem to have a penchant for dismissing senior employees via the media.




Also not exclusive to Man Utd


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Also not exclusive to Man Utd


Sod it, I'll support Exeter at the weekend!


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Also not exclusive to Man Utd



Also unlikely to be true. Van Gaal will have known he was getting binned at the end of the season for some time I reckon. Makes it a bigger 'story' to dress it up like he's been sacked after winning a trophy.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 May 2016)

What's the take on events at the Scottish Cup Final? Anyone seen the disgraceful statements from Sevco?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2016)

swl said:


> What's the take on events at the Scottish Cup Final? Anyone seen the disgraceful statements from Sevco?


They play football in Scotland?
When did that start?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2016)

My (2nd team) Stockport have just signed an ex Man City player that was jailed the other year for killing someone whilst speeding.
There could be a hoohah about this locally but doubt it will get much press attention.


----------



## vickster (24 May 2016)

I'll be glad to see van gaal gone. For some reason his voice and mannerisms make my skin crawl...*shudder*

Mourinhos lunacy is preferable (at least he's decent looking)


----------



## mark st1 (24 May 2016)

vickster said:


> I'll be glad to see van gaal gone. For some reason his voice and mannerisms make my skin crawl...*shudder*



There's only one Arsene Wenger oneeee Arsene Wenger with a bucket of sweets and a cheeky smile....


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2016)

vickster said:


> I'll be glad to see van gaal gone. For some reason his voice and mannerisms make my skin crawl...*shudder*
> 
> Mourinhos lunacy is preferable (at least he's decent looking)








I confess to a bit of a man-crush on Mourinho. And, like you, I live in their supporters heartland.......


----------



## mvteng (24 May 2016)

swl said:


> What's the take on events at the Scottish Cup Final? Anyone seen the disgraceful statements from Sevco?



99.9% of Hibs fans on the pitch to celebrate.
100% of Rangers fans on the pitch looking for a fight.

Glasgow media blown it all out of proportion.

Sevco statements just completely insane, playing to the hun masses & deflecting from :
1/ The team just getting humped.
2/ Flares
3/ Sectarian singing
4/ Sevco thugs bringing violence to the party

As someone that was there, it was a massive celebration. Just a shame its been tainted by the tiny minority, but overall the violence has been blown completely out of proportion


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2016)

swl said:


> What's the take on events at the Scottish Cup Final? Anyone seen the disgraceful statements from Sevco?



The Rangers statement is laughable. For a club with such a tarnished history to come out with what they have takes some baws.


----------



## Mr Celine (24 May 2016)

mvteng said:


> 99.9% of Hibs fans on the pitch to celebrate.
> 100% of Rangers fans on the pitch looking for a fight.
> 
> Glasgow media blown it all out of proportion.
> ...



You forgot 

5/ Sevco child abductor


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 May 2016)

Yup. Seriously creepy that.

Still, it's given Sevco a new nickname - The Stranger Dangers


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2016)

Rafa confirms he's staying in Toon, which is quite a result I reckon. Binning Charnley and Carr would be a wise move too, Carr in particular; he's kept his job on the back of signing Cabaye and Ben Arfa for far too long IMO.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 May 2016)

Eleven point three million quid and £220,000 a week for a 34 year old who will be playing a style of football different from anything he has experienced before -

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/may/25/zlatan-ibrahimovic-manchester-united-jose-mourinho

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MarkF (25 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Eleven point three million quid and £220,000 a week for a 34 year old who will be playing a style of football different from anything he has experienced before -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/may/25/zlatan-ibrahimovic-manchester-united-jose-mourinho
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



He'll go straight into the top 5 worldwide shirt sellers, Man U will make mint from him so the money is no problem. Not sure about the footie.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Eleven point three million quid and £220,000 a week for a 34 year old who will be playing a style of football different from anything he has experienced before -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/may/25/zlatan-ibrahimovic-manchester-united-jose-mourinho
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



Not much I reckon. Yeah, he's getting on a bit and probably only has two seasons left, but his goals to games ratio must be one of the highest going. Would be a great signing IMO. Although it would be an annoying one because I enjoy watching him play which means paying attention to Man Utd...


----------



## mark st1 (25 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Eleven point three million quid and £220,000 a week for a 34 year old who will be playing a style of football different from anything he has experienced before -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/may/25/zlatan-ibrahimovic-manchester-united-jose-mourinho
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



Doesn't make any difference I know but it's not 11.3 million then 220 000 a week it's 220 000 a week which adds up to the 11.3 ish million (still a shed of cash). I'd have him though with the money floating around in football currently it's peanuts and as mentioned shirt sales alone would be mega. And I doubt he can be any worse a deal than the ghost that was Falcao


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 May 2016)

Man U are not in a position to buy a player for his impact on shirt sales right now, they need to have players who will get them back into the top four as a matter of urgency. Whatever his goals to games ratio has been, coming into the EPL in the autumn of his career is a big ask. It is by no means the best quality league in the world, but it's fast and physical and not everyone can adapt to it even in their prime.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2016)

No Champions league makes it hard to attract top talent regardless of ridiculous salaries? Not to mention crap weather in Manchester?


----------



## mark st1 (25 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Man U are not in a position to buy a player for his impact on shirt sales right now, they need to have players who will get them back into the top four as a matter of urgency. Whatever his goals to games ratio has been, coming into the EPL in the autumn of his career is a big ask. It is by no means the best quality league in the world, but it's fast and physical and not everyone can adapt to it even in their prime.



Agreed could be valuable knowledge for the likes of Martial Rashford and misfit Depay to glean from him though. Has seemed to be in good form albeit in an inferior league imo. Have heard forever and a day about the likes of him being world class players but could they do it on a rainy Tuesday night in Stoke etc. I'm quite happy for him to prove us all right or wrong. Bit of the Cantona Maverick about him imo. Doubt it will happen though he could probably get double that salary in China or the MLS.


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2016)

What ever anyone thinks about Zlatan... he's a big personality. the PL needs players like him.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Agreed could be valuable knowledge for the likes of Martial Rashford and misfit Depay to glean from him though. Has seemed to be in good form albeit in an inferior league imo. Have heard forever and a day about the likes of him being world class players but could they do it on a rainy Tuesday night in Stoke etc. I'm quite happy for him to prove us all right or wrong. Bit of the Cantona Maverick about him imo. Doubt it will happen though he could probably get double that salary in China or the MLS.



He's been in good form for his entire career, played in different countries, adapted to different styles and consistently scored goals.

The guy is pretty much the definition of world class.


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The guy is pretty much the definition of world class.



Agreed


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2016)

That paragon of footballing virtue Joey Barton liked Zlatan


----------



## MiK1138 (25 May 2016)

mvteng said:


> 99.9% of Hibs fans on the pitch to celebrate.
> 100% of Rangers fans on the pitch looking for a fight.
> 
> Glasgow media blown it all out of proportion.
> ...


2 court cases so far not 1 assualt charge and yet EVERY Sevco player was assualted. oh aye and Wheres Warbo?


----------



## mark st1 (26 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> He's been in good form for his entire career, played in different countries, adapted to different styles and consistently scored goals.
> 
> The guy is pretty much the definition of world class.



He has yes except at Barcelona which he admits himself. He clashed badly with Guardiola and doesn't like him so that an even better reason to come to OT


----------



## MarkF (26 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Man U are not in a position to buy a player for his impact on shirt sales right now, they need to have players who will get them back into the top four as a matter of urgency.



I think they beed a "star" just as much, they are blah.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> He's been in good form for his entire career, played in different countries, adapted to different styles and consistently scored goals.
> 
> The guy is pretty much the definition of world class.



Yeah, but is he good enough for the Greatest League In The World. It's all very well doing ok in Johnny Foreigner leagues, but this is England man!


----------



## AndyRM (26 May 2016)

swl said:


> Yeah, but is he good enough for the Greatest League In The World. It's all very well doing ok in Johnny Foreigner leagues, but this is England man!



Rainy night in Stoke etc...


----------



## Stephenite (26 May 2016)

Zlatan has just given a press conference for Swedish media. He was an hour and a half late and said the press were early. He says it's not difficult, he's made his decision. He's had offers from England, Italy and outside Europe. At the moment he's enjoying what the press are writing, and it's not necessary for anything to happen before the Euros.


----------



## Dayvo (26 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The guy is pretty much the definition of world class.



No doubt about his skill and finishing ability:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRn1P99S1nk


Powerfully two-footed, strong in the air, sublime dribbling skills and hard to take the ball off. And he's a big man - 6'5". 

Also he's done the biz. with the biggest clubs in the top leagues. 

Man U and the Premier League will just be another outlet for him to display his talent. 

Good luck, Zlatan.


----------



## mark st1 (26 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> No doubt about his skill and finishing ability:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRn1P99S1nk
> ...




Can we stop the love in until he signs I'm getting a bit over excited after watching that. Bet he turns out for some shady Chinese side now for a gazillion £'s a week.


----------



## Dayvo (26 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Can we stop the love in until he signs I'm getting a bit over excited after watching that. Bet he turns out for some shady Chinese side now for a gazillion £'s a week.



I'd understood it that he _had_ signed already.

And there's no love from me: just someone who's followed his career from the late 90s and seen a rare talent.


----------



## Dayvo (26 May 2016)

User said:


> I thought he had decided but not yet signed.



Yes, Swedish media say the same. He's being coy. What a cad!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 May 2016)

Ibra' is a decent enough player but I've seen him closed out in a number of games.

Needs remembering that for the past 3 or 4 seasons he has scored a lot of goals in a 'walk in the park' league.

In no way am I saying he's a bad player as that would be dumb - but I'll be interested to see how he fares if he comes over here next season.

Personally, I reckon he is in for a couple of 'last big payday' seasons so either here or China!


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ibra' is a decent enough player but I've seen him closed out in a number of games.
> 
> Needs remembering that for the past 3 or 4 seasons he has scored a lot of goals in a 'walk in the park' league.
> 
> ...


We might joke about the "Wet Tuesday night at Stoke" cliché, but it is perfectly true. Teams in most countries use the same system of playing and the weaker ones can't compete with the big boys doing that. In England there is a healthy lack of respect towards ones betters and sides are quite prepared to get in your face and muscle you out with no regard to finesse. That's something that comes as a shock to foreign coaches and players when they play cup games against lower league teams.

Crude, but it keeps things honest.


----------



## mark st1 (26 May 2016)

The "special one" has arrived. Hope he knows what he's let himself in for.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> The "special one" has arrived. Hope he knows what he's let himself in for.


I hope Man U know what they've let themselves in for.


----------



## potsy (26 May 2016)

Never been a fan of Ibrahimovic, but now he's signing for Man U I may change my mind 

Vardy alongside him for a title winning attack.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Never been a fan of Ibrahimovic, but now he's signing for Man U I may change my mind
> 
> Vardy alongside him for a title winning attack.



Zlatan likes to play in the middle with licence to roam - gets sulky if he can't.

Would be interesting to see how that would work if Vardy was playing in the same team.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 May 2016)

Oh where will they turn when this ends in tears, can't wait for next season. Mourinho looks like has had a face lift or loads of Botox (or is that bollox!) in the first interview.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 May 2016)

Idling looking at BBC Sport today, they had 8 different threads regarding the appointment of Jessie Mathews.
Is it really that degree of interest?


----------



## craigwend (28 May 2016)

I may be very grumpy or very happy tomorrow 

4th visits since 2008 .... http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36348885


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 May 2016)

> However, Rangers’ and their media mouthpieces’ borderline-insanity and intermittent dishonesty dilutes sympathy for their grievances. Their trademark supremacism attracts appropriate ridicule and derision but explains why they have to “endure” insults. Their statement also “demanded” protection from “hatred of supporters of other clubs.” Yet they could protect themselves if they weren’t so hateful themselves. Their incessant contempt for others means that even when the moral high ground was theirs, for a change, on Saturday evening, it wasn’t theirs for long.



http://twohundredpercent.net/2016-scottish-cup-moral/

Good analysis of the fruitloop behaviour of the Scottish media


----------



## outlash (28 May 2016)

Happy with this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36404799


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2016)

Congratulations to Hull City on their quick return to the Premiership.


----------



## midlife (28 May 2016)

I used to go and see Hull City in the 70's, Ken Wagstaff and all that. Never expected to see them in the Premiership 

Shaun


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2016)

Bloody Real Madrid...AGAIN!!


----------



## Roadhump (28 May 2016)

Great day - 30 mile bike ride followed by the play off at Wembley and then the Champions League final.

Well done Hull, worthy winners on the day, but how outnumbered were their fans?

Feel sorry for Athletico, thought they were just about the better side. Have to say though, thought Torres was totally anonymous, what a waste of a place in their team.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Great day - 30 mile bike ride followed by the play off at Wembley and then the Champions League final.
> 
> Well done Hull, worthy winners on the day, but how outnumbered were their fans?
> 
> Feel sorry for Athletico, thought they were just about the better side. Have to say though, thought Torres was totally anonymous, what a waste of a place in their team.



Re FT, he was a passenger for them all the way through the campaign with only one goal to show for his efforts. Strangely the club & fans love the guy.

What a *iss poor penalty by Juanfran - utterly feeble from the walk up to the final scuff.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Great day - 30 mile bike ride followed by the play off at Wembley and then the Champions League final.
> 
> Well done Hull, worthy winners on the day, but how outnumbered were their fans?
> 
> Feel sorry for Athletico, thought they were just about the better side. Have to say though, thought Torres was totally anonymous, what a waste of a place in their team.




I would've liked to have seen Sheff Wednesday back in the top flight, but i suppose it was fair to see Hull go up as they finished way above the Owls in the league..


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Re FT, he was a passenger for them all the way through the campaign. Strangely the club & fans love the guy.
> 
> What a *iss poor penalty by Juanfran - utterly feeble from the walk up to the final scuff.




You knew someone was going to fluff one. Then when the commentator said he's not a usual penalty taker that was the kiss of death. I suppose Athletico going second with the kicks and then kicking against the Real fans didn't help.


----------



## Piemaster (28 May 2016)

When Hull were promoted via playoffs last time (1-0), Windass was reckoned to have scored the most valuable goal ever. Wonder if same now applies to Mo Diame?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2016)

midlife said:


> I used to go and see Hull City in the 70's, Ken Wagstaff and all that. Never expected to see them in the Premiership
> 
> Shaun



That would be when Mr Roy was a fan. http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/Stat...-city-centre/story-18577530-detail/story.html


----------



## craigwend (29 May 2016)

craigwend said:


> I may be very grumpy or very happy tomorrow
> 
> 4th visits since 2008 .... http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36348885



HAPPY AS :

http://www.skysports.com/football/hull-city-vs-sheff-wed/355156


----------



## Roadhump (29 May 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I would've liked to have seen Sheff Wednesday back in the top flight, but i suppose it was fair to see Hull go up as they finished way above the Owls in the league..


Being a bit of a traditionalist, I would have liked to have seen Sheff Wed come up as well, but times change and Hull have been more of a "PL ready" club in recent years. Difficult to judge on one game but Hull had the resilience yesterday and Wednesday, despite some decent play at times, seemed a few steps behind in terms of nous. It will be a struggle for any promoted team initially, but comparing Hull and Sheff Wed on league positions and yesterday's game, Wednesday more likely be PL cannon fodder whereas Hull might pull off a Bournemouth / Watford.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 May 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Great day - 30 mile bike ride followed by the play off at Wembley and then the Champions League final.
> *
> Well done Hull, worthy winners on the day, but how outnumbered were their fans?*
> 
> Feel sorry for Athletico, thought they were just about the better side. Have to say though, thought Torres was totally anonymous, what a waste of a place in their team.



It doesn't get much press, but a a lot of fans didn't go as a protest to the current chairman. He's done a number of things to piss fans off, including moving fans round the ground. His latest wheeze being to scrap concession tickets, so kids and oap's have to pay full price.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2016)

User said:


> Traditionalist? Wouldn't that put them behind the other founding members of the league in the queue for having a rightful place?




Sheffield Wednesday weren't founding members Adrian.

Or have i read your post wrong?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2016)

User said:


> Exactly




Accrington Stanley?


----------



## Roadhump (29 May 2016)

User said:


> Traditionalist? Wouldn't that put them behind the other founding members of the league in the queue for having a rightful place?



To clarify - I don't think anyone has a rightful place to anything in football, and I get very frustrated with the perception of certain clubs as those "belonging" to the elite, which is perpetuated by media coverage. My reference to tradition is only really that Sheff Wed have traditionally been a bigger, better supported club than Hull and I have more memories of them in the top league than I do of Hull, so sentimentally I would have liked to have seen them in the PL. But as I said, times change and Hull seem better prepared and geared up to the top flight than Wednesday, and were worthy winners yesterday, so fair play to them.


----------



## Roadhump (29 May 2016)

User said:


> Well, leaving aside the issue of whether or not the current club is the same entity as the former versions, yes that illustrates the point perfectly. On the basis of tradition, the PL would need to be dozens of clubs.


At least we could get rid of Liverpool by using your yardstick of founder members


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2016)

I'm wondering when the Remain In Europe group are going to tell us that if we leave we won't be allowed to compete in the Champions League.


----------



## Roadhump (29 May 2016)

User said:


> And, even better, that club where the home support have to drive for miles up the M6 for every game.


You no doubt refer to Manchester United. As a blue, bitter and proud Evertonian though I could have mistakenly thought you referred to our loveable offspring, although most of them seem to come from Norway these days.

A few years ago my cousin married a bloke from darn sarf and during his speech, her dad (a big red) said that when he learned his daughter was seeing someone from Berkshire, he was relieved to learn that he didn't support Manchester United. It took every ounce of my self-restraint not to shout out, "That's a bit rich coming from a Kopite".


----------



## craigwend (29 May 2016)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It doesn't get much press, but a a lot of fans didn't go as a protest to the current chairman. He's done a number of things to piss fans off, including moving fans round the ground. His latest wheeze being to scrap concession tickets, so kids and oap's have to pay full price.



The list of things the 'current' owner has done to 'fan's grows & grows 
After the season pass holders vote on whether we wanted the 'stupid name' (it's nickname) the whole areas I was in & the most vocal & 'resistant' got moved at the end of the season after 10-12 years in our seats since we moved stadia, 2 attempts with fabled 'business' reason for name change, 36% increase in prices over 2 seasons including relegation, falling out with the local council 'Hull City' - ooh & then he wants to change the name of the club from Hull City, when we got promotion last time instead of 'city' wide tour as previous - just at 'his' stadium, poor treatment of fans in general, disabled fans, closing down & 're-using' an adjoined sports arena the home of many local community & disabled groups, dismissing ground & cleaning staff (toilet-gtae stink was almost funny) , getting rid of ticket office* & turnstile staff with a system worthy of windows 95 in a windows 10 world (spectacular failures) , very antagonistic to fan groups or tokenism none-engagment , using 'Hull-Tigers' on all merchandise, media he can -even though the FA has rejected it twice... & yet some believe he's our saviour - 'bought' the club 24 hours before administration & gifted it to the people of the city at 4% interest, - a few hundred grand or more fee's & double the debt (rumour has it he bought it early at cost - with the hope of getting adjoined retail land & the stadium for free & when this did not come off has had a long running spat with Hull City council Vs his 'Hull Tigers' (sic). 
New season pass / ticketing system for next season which personally would cost me less - though no concession for children or older adults (he's already scrapped disabled) -the most strange / complex 'zonal' pricing - so if you've had your seat since the stadium has opened the majority of people are being moved to accommodate their 'business genus, no comprehension of the social, communal tribal & friendship football engenders >>>'giving away fans the best view in the stadium or closing a whole area down 

The turnout / tickets at Wembley 
Reasons many
Fan disenchantment with our 'owner's'
No ticket office to sell tickets - 'out sourced' to Ticketless Master - with a complex system to buy tickets some just couldn't get any, i.e. people who go on a causal basis, (non season ticket holders / ticket buying number) - last tie 2008 we took our full allocation plus more (& so did Brizzle)
Fan disenchantment with our 'owner's'
Apathy maybe?
Fan disenchantment with our 'owner's'
My 4th visit since 2008 (we are quite successful for a little club with no history - (the 'Wall' of the north -but less fashionable)
Fan disenchantment with our 'owner's'
No ticket office to get tickets from
Fan disenchantment with our 'owner's'
Finances - city still in depression
Fan disenchantment with our 'owner's'
Children / over 65's concessions / disabled concessions removed having to pay full price next season -'new season ticket-less' system -zonal gerrymandering 
Fan disenchantment with our 'owner's'

I'm sure there's more & still happy we went up - & no I'm not joining the 'new season ticket-less' system on principal - I still love the club, my club ... rant over


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 May 2016)

craigwend said:


> The list of things the 'current' owner has done to 'fan's grows & grows
> After the season pass holders vote on whether we wanted the 'stupid name' (it's nickname) the whole areas I was in & the most vocal & 'resistant' got moved at the end of the season after 10-12 years in our seats since we moved stadia, 2 attempts with fabled 'business' reason for name change, 36% increase in prices over 2 seasons including relegation, falling out with the local council 'Hull City' - ooh & then he wants to change the name of the club from Hull City, when we got promotion last time instead of 'city' wide tour as previous - just at 'his' stadium, poor treatment of fans in general, disabled fans, closing down & 're-using' an adjoined sports arena the home of many local community & disabled groups, dismissing ground & cleaning staff (toilet-gtae stink was almost funny) , getting rid of ticket office* & turnstile staff with a system worthy of windows 95 in a windows 10 world (spectacular failures) , very antagonistic to fan groups or tokenism none-engagment , using 'Hull-Tigers' on all merchandise, media he can -even though the FA has rejected it twice... & yet some believe he's our saviour - 'bought' the club 24 hours before administration & gifted it to the people of the city at 4% interest, - a few hundred grand or more fee's & double the debt (rumour has it he bought it early at cost - with the hope of getting adjoined retail land & the stadium for free & when this did not come off has had a long running spat with Hull City council Vs his 'Hull Tigers' (sic).
> New season pass / ticketing system for next season which personally would cost me less - though no concession for children or older adults (he's already scrapped disabled) -the most strange / complex 'zonal' pricing - so if you've had your seat since the stadium has opened the majority of people are being moved to accommodate their 'business genus, no comprehension of the social, communal tribal & friendship football engenders >>>'giving away fans the best view in the stadium or closing a whole area down
> 
> ...



Telling fans they can die when they want was a nice touch too.


----------



## craigwend (29 May 2016)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Telling fans they can die when they want was a nice touch too.



Ironically / tragically / sadly - if rumour' be told he will not be with us for long ... (though hope beyond hope new American ? Chinese ? owners will)


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2016)

craigwend said:


> The list of things the 'current' owner has done to 'fan's grows & grows
> After the season pass holders vote on whether we wanted the 'stupid name' (it's nickname) the whole areas I was in & the most vocal & 'resistant' got moved at the end of the season after 10-12 years in our seats since we moved stadia, 2 attempts with fabled 'business' reason for name change, 36% increase in prices over 2 seasons including relegation, falling out with the local council 'Hull City' - ooh & then he wants to change the name of the club from Hull City, when we got promotion last time instead of 'city' wide tour as previous - just at 'his' stadium, poor treatment of fans in general, disabled fans, closing down & 're-using' an adjoined sports arena the home of many local community & disabled groups, dismissing ground & cleaning staff (toilet-gtae stink was almost funny) , getting rid of ticket office* & turnstile staff with a system worthy of windows 95 in a windows 10 world (spectacular failures) , very antagonistic to fan groups or tokenism none-engagment , using 'Hull-Tigers' on all merchandise, media he can -even though the FA has rejected it twice... & yet some believe he's our saviour - 'bought' the club 24 hours before administration & gifted it to the people of the city at 4% interest, - a few hundred grand or more fee's & double the debt (rumour has it he bought it early at cost - with the hope of getting adjoined retail land & the stadium for free & when this did not come off has had a long running spat with Hull City council Vs his 'Hull Tigers' (sic).
> New season pass / ticketing system for next season which personally would cost me less - though no concession for children or older adults (he's already scrapped disabled) -the most strange / complex 'zonal' pricing - so if you've had your seat since the stadium has opened the majority of people are being moved to accommodate their 'business genus, no comprehension of the social, communal tribal & friendship football engenders >>>'giving away fans the best view in the stadium or closing a whole area down
> 
> ...



Quality rant. Killie have a comparable bellend in charge so you have my sympathies!


----------



## vickster (30 May 2016)

Well done Wombles


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jun 2016)

Harry Kane is a lucky boy, he could have been killed there. I don't know if red cards in friendlies carry forward into the tournament, but that one should. Alves deserves a long ban for that.


----------



## Piemaster (2 Jun 2016)

Annoying your hardcore supporters, the ones who will turn up to a cup game against Macclesfield on aTuesday night in January, to the point were they aren't renewing sounds like an awful business decision to me. I read a stat somewhere that puts the numbers of fans that ever go back to buying another season pass after giving one up at the 5-10% level. There will be those that buy them for next season just to see PL clubs, as has happened before, the 'glory' fans. Blackburn couldn't fill their ground when in PL from their own support so could use a 5000 away fan allocation. I could see City being the same if present situation carries on.

The substitution thing may be against PL rules around concessions too.



craigwend said:


> The list of things the 'current' owner has done to 'fan's grows & grows
> After the season pass holders vote on whether we wanted the 'stupid name' (it's nickname) the whole areas I was in & the most vocal & 'resistant' got moved at the end of the season after 10-12 years in our seats since we moved stadia, 2 attempts with fabled 'business' reason for name change, 36% increase in prices over 2 seasons including relegation, falling out with the local council 'Hull City' - ooh & then he wants to change the name of the club from Hull City, when we got promotion last time instead of 'city' wide tour as previous - just at 'his' stadium, poor treatment of fans in general, disabled fans, closing down & 're-using' an adjoined sports arena the home of many local community & disabled groups, dismissing ground & cleaning staff (toilet-gtae stink was almost funny) , getting rid of ticket office* & turnstile staff with a system worthy of windows 95 in a windows 10 world (spectacular failures) , very antagonistic to fan groups or tokenism none-engagment , using 'Hull-Tigers' on all merchandise, media he can -even though the FA has rejected it twice... & yet some believe he's our saviour - 'bought' the club 24 hours before administration & gifted it to the people of the city at 4% interest, - a few hundred grand or more fee's & double the debt (rumour has it he bought it early at cost - with the hope of getting adjoined retail land & the stadium for free & when this did not come off has had a long running spat with Hull City council Vs his 'Hull Tigers' (sic).
> New season pass / ticketing system for next season which personally would cost me less - though no concession for children or older adults (he's already scrapped disabled) -the most strange / complex 'zonal' pricing - so if you've had your seat since the stadium has opened the majority of people are being moved to accommodate their 'business genus, no comprehension of the social, communal tribal & friendship football engenders >>>'giving away fans the best view in the stadium or closing a whole area down
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2016)

The regional fixtures for the revamped Scottish League cup have been announced with Killie away to Berwick on a Tuesday evening. That's a 250 mile round trip to play a side in a different country. It's almost like they don't want anyone to bother with the trip.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The regional fixtures for the revamped Scottish League cup have been announced with Killie away to Berwick on a Tuesday evening. That's a 250 mile round trip to play a side in a different country. It's almost like they don't want anyone to bother with the trip.



Elgin have a 340 mile, 7 hr round trip to play us on a Tuesday night. Ridiculous.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> Elgin have a 340 mile, 7 hr round trip to play us on a Tuesday night. Ridiculous.



That really is daft. When I first heard about the idea I was quite interested. But seeing the fixture list crushed my enthusiasm for the idea.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Jun 2016)

These games would be fair enough if they were random cup draws, but when you know a committee have deliberately scheduled them - bloody hell!


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jun 2016)

If only this were true -

http://newsthump.com/2016/06/03/england-supporters-band-to-be-humanely-destroyed/


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Jun 2016)

Vardy to Arsenal ?


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jun 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Vardy to Arsenal ?



At least he will be guaranteed some runners up medals to go with his winners medal.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> At least he will be guaranteed some runners up medals to go with his winners medal.




Like it


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2016)

Could go to Chelski or ManUre if he doesn't fancy the champions league this year


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Could go to Chelski or ManUre if he doesn't fancy the champions league this year



Touché


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2016)

If Vardy does end up at Arsenal I will be amazed. He'll cost stupid money and he's had one good season in the top flight.

Mind you, Liverpool paid an outrageous sum for Carroll and he'd only had half a season so I suppose nothing should really surprise me.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> If Vardy does end up at Arsenal I will be amazed. He'll cost stupid money and he's had one good season in the top flight.
> 
> Mind you, Liverpool paid an outrageous sum for Carroll and he'd only had half a season so I suppose nothing should really surprise me.


I thought Arsenal we going to pay around £20m which isn't that stupid for a striker. Carroll was a last minute, knee jerk reaction to selling Torres. Both Carroll and Torres proved to be expensive mistakes.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2016)

martint235 said:


> I thought Arsenal we going to pay around £20m which isn't that stupid for a striker. Carroll was a last minute, knee jerk reaction to selling Torres. Both Carroll and Torres proved to be expensive mistakes.



I thought the £20m was to trigger his release clause so there's bound to be more involved?


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I thought the £20m was to trigger his release clause so there's bound to be more involved?


I thought a release clause was just that. Once you've bid it, unless someone else bids against you, all that's left is agreeing personal terms with the player.

Unless it's a young player that the club has spent considerable time developing in which case it goes to a tribunal but I don't think that applies to Vardy . I think Liverpool had to pay Burnley extra for Ings iirc.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2016)

martint235 said:


> I thought a release clause was just that. Once you've bid it, unless someone else bids against you, all that's left is agreeing personal terms with the player.
> 
> Unless it's a young player that the club has spent considerable time developing in which case it goes to a tribunal but I don't think that applies to Vardy . I think Liverpool had to pay Burnley extra for Ings iirc.



You could well be right. I thought the idea was you had to agree to bid a certain amount to make a formal offer. 

Not really got a clue how contract negotiations work to be honest, the money involved makes my brain hurt.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2016)

Minimum release fee: as soon as the fee value is breached by an interested club then the player and the interested club are allowed to 'talk' which may or may not result in a contract offer. The player's current club cannot block any contract negotiations and should the player accept the interested club's offer then the current club must sell.

Providing the minimum release fee is met, any number of clubs can talk to the player thus potentially starting a bidding war.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2016)

Starting to look like The Foxes are going to be ripped to shreds during the summer transfer window.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Minimum release fee: as soon as the fee value is breached by an interested club then the player and the interested club are allowed to 'talk' which may or may not result in a contract offer. The player's current club cannot block any contract negotiations and should the player accept the interested club's offer then the current club must sell.
> 
> Providing the minimum release fee is met, any number of clubs can talk to the player thus potentially starting a bidding war.


Yep this is my understanding too. If the release fee is £20m and Arsenal bid that, if no one else bids and Arsenal agree terms with Vardy, Leicester have to sell him for £20m.

It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jun 2016)

Think the release can only be triggered by Champions League teams, plus with a relatively low release fee what his agent has guaranteed is a salary bidding war. At a guess


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Think the release can only be triggered by Champions League teams, plus with a relatively low release fee what his agent has guaranteed is a salary bidding war. At a guess



Yes - Vardy has got that (CL Team) in his contract - bit of an odd one really as eg LFC/MUFC/CFC may will have wanted to bid and at Vardy's age £'s may well have been worth more than CL football for a season or two - esp' as he is a pretty late comer to the high paying PL salary trough-athon.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - Vardy has got that (CL Team) in his contract - bit of an odd one really as eg LFC/MUFC/CFC may will have wanted to bid and at Vardy's age £'s may well have been worth more than CL football for a season or two - esp' as he is a pretty late comer to the high paying PL salary trough-athon.


My understanding is any team can bid but non-CL clubs will have to bid more. A news report a few days ago suggested Liverpool would need to bid £30m


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2016)

martint235 said:


> My understanding is any team can bid but non-CL clubs will have to bid more. A news report a few days ago suggested Liverpool would need to bid £30m



Didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jun 2016)

Looks like Koeman is off to The Toffees Sky saying compensation agreed. Good manager seems a nice guy. Not sure about that move though.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - Vardy has got that (CL Team) in his contract - bit of an odd one really as eg LFC/MUFC/CFC may will have wanted to bid and at Vardy's age £'s may well have been worth more than CL football for a season or two - esp' as he is a pretty late comer to the high paying PL salary trough-athon.


Should have done better then last season


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Should have done better then last season



Rofl only Gooners can celebrate finishing second.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

Mourinho may be hoping for an early sacking and payoff so he can pay his legal bills and tribunal settlement costs


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Mourinho may be hoping for an early sacking and payoff so he can pay his legal bills and tribunal settlement costs



I wouldn't have thought he is short of a few quid. Hopefully that has bought to an end that whole debacle ! They said yesterday the Dr had turned down 1.2 million  I wonder what she ended up with.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I wouldn't have thought he is short of a few quid. Hopefully that has bought to an end that whole debacle ! They said yesterday the Dr had turned down 1.2 million  I wonder what she ended up with.


Double I reckon. Just shows the madness of football. Although there have been high profile cases in the City too


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Starting to look like The Foxes are going to be ripped to shreds during the summer transfer window.



This was always going to happen, but I don`t care because they gave my son and I the impossible.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> This was always going to happen, but I don`t care because they gave my son and I the impossible.



Hope you'd had a flutter too


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Hope you'd had a flutter too



I`m not that crazy


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Double I reckon. Just shows the madness of football. Although there have been high profile cases in the City too



Football is mad I love it to bits but the money is outrageous beyond outrageous. Kids earning 20 + grand a week. Iheanacho across at Shitty his agent negotiating a new deal is asking for 150 k a week. He is 19 ffs !


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

I guess more fool the clubs willing to pay it, and the fans to suck up stupid ticket prices (and yes I know Arsenal are among, if not, the worst) and the punters (like me) and pubs to pay TV subs etc

I guess while you have the super rich with more money than they know what to do with wanting football clubs as playthings, it'll continue


----------



## Roadhump (7 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Not sure about that move though.



Okay, I'll take your bait.....Everton's stature has declined in the last 25 years or so, granted, but we now have a new ambitious investor who seems prepared to fund a rebuilding programme in respect of the manager, players and coaching staff, and reportedly a new stadium. He seems to have convinced Koeman that his plans are sufficiently realistic for him to stand a chance of realising his own ambitions, and therefore to leave a well run and well performing club like Southampton who have just qualified for the Europa League. 

Whether Moshiri's vision will pan out as he would want remains to be seen. It certainly seems that Everton will have more potential under his stewardship, but I hope our fans don't take anything for granted; names such as Lerner, Venky's, Ashley, Hicks, Gillette etc. spring to mind as examples of how messiahs can prove to be anything but.

If nothing else though, at least we have got rid of Roberto's brand of pointless passing and shambolic defending, interspersed far too infrequently with the odd moment of brilliance.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jun 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> This was always going to happen, but I don`t care because they gave my son and I the impossible.


They took that photo a bit early. John Terry hadn't had time to change into his kit..........


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Jun 2016)

I was a regular at Filbert Street SK pen 3 back in the latter 80`s/early 90`s before I met my wife to be. Our first born in 95 was a boy and I always bought him Leicester kits for birthday or Christmas presents. One day he came home from school (9 or 10 years old) and said to me "do I have to be a Leicester City fan" (peer pressure from his Man Utd fan school friends no doubt).. I just looked at him and said "yes" and to his credit he stayed with me and stayed with the Foxes 

This vid and the bit about your father saying "get yourself a team and make it City" just blows me away 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtoiF5QBIbA


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Rofl only Gooners can celebrate finishing second.



To be fair it's their best result since 2004-2005 when they again finished in second place way behind Chelsea's record 95 points. 

In truth both Spuds and the Gooners screwed up big time this season with three of the big four having pretty rubbish seasons one of them should've filled the breach.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jun 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Okay, I'll take your bait.....Everton's stature has declined in the last 25 years or so, granted, but we now have a new ambitious investor who seems prepared to fund a rebuilding programme in respect of the manager, players and coaching staff, and reportedly a new stadium. He seems to have convinced Koeman that his plans are sufficiently realistic for him to stand a chance of realising his own ambitions, and therefore to leave a well run and well performing club like Southampton who have just qualified for the Europa League.
> 
> Whether Moshiri's vision will pan out as he would want remains to be seen. It certainly seems that Everton will have more potential under his stewardship, but I hope our fans don't take anything for granted; names such as Lerner, Venky's, Ashley, Hicks, Gillette etc. spring to mind as examples of how messiahs can prove to be anything but.
> 
> If nothing else though, at least we have got rid of Roberto's brand of pointless passing and shambolic defending, interspersed far too infrequently with the odd moment of brilliance.



Do you think Lukaku Stones and Barkley will stick around ?


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> To be fair it's their best result since 2004-2005



So your saying in 11 years they haven't progressed at all. He is a class act that Wenger give him a 10 year contract I say


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> So your saying in 11 years they haven't progressed at all. He is a class act that Wenger give him a 10 year contract I say


Better stay still than fall backwards off a cliff spending how much was it in the last couple of years on underperforming players including big names like Falcao, not to mention big pay offs for a couple of failed managers?

I shall enjoy the Champions League at least while it lasts!


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> I shall enjoy the Champions League at least while it lasts!



Me too


----------



## Haitch (7 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Koeman ... Good manager seems a nice guy/QUOTE]
> 
> He cannot pronounce the word "goal"!!!


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Better stay still than fall backwards off a cliff spending how much was it in the last couple of years on underperforming players including big names like Falcao, not to mention big pay offs for a couple of failed managers?
> 
> I shall enjoy the Champions League at least while it lasts!



No you've spent 10 years since the break up of the invincibles to get a couple of FA cups and nowhere near to winning the premier league or champions league. But hey least you finish above Spurs so that clearly makes you champions in your own fans eyes. I don't think paying off failed managers is mutually exclusive to Man Utd either.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

Ah it's all just banter 

All without spending £200m a year net though...eh City

I enjoy watching football, good while doing the ironing for example. But I don't actually care that much ultimately
I enjoy watching Arsenal as they are mostly a very good looking team.. Not hit with the ugly stick like most of Chelsea players for example 
On the looks scale, Mahrez a good move, ugly Vardy not so much


----------



## Roadhump (7 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Do you think Lukaku Stones and Barkley will stick around ?


Of those 3, the one I would most like to stay is Barkley, perhaps a bit sentimentally because he is a local lad and a born and bred bluenose, but also because I think he has potential to be much better than he has been so far, with the right coaching and experience. 

Stones looks a classy player when bringing the ball out of defence, but defensively and positionally he is quite suspect at times and that has cost quite a few goals, again perhaps he will improve with experience but at the moment I honestly think he is overrated so if we can get big money for him as far as I'm concerned take it and spend on improving the squad's strength in depth. 

Lukaku will always score goals, but he is too much of a Romelu Lukaku player than a team player and seems to think it's all about him. In fairness he has been held back by the often slow build up at Everton because he seems to thrive when running onto the ball at pace rather than as a hold up man. I would like him to stay and develop a better attitude and work hard to improve his game, but otherwise I think taking big money would be good business - Mourhino got rid and he is no fool. The likes of Harry Kane, Giroud and (I hate to say it) Daniel Sturridge are far better players.


----------



## Inertia (7 Jun 2016)

Apparently Roy Keane said no to being involved in Soccer Aid, I havent found a reputable source but it sounds like something he would say 

Roy Keane – _“They asked me to manage the Rest of the World team. I couldn’t say no quick enough. Kids blowing horns, women screaming, hell on Earth. It’s like a who’s who of cretins. Charging folk £50 to watch John Bishop and Jack Whitehall run around like a couple of gimps on acid, it’s immoral. And don’t get me started on Jonathan Wilkes. Famous for what? Wiping Robbie Williams arse? I’m amazed that fat idiot Corden isn’t involved. I don’t care if it’s for Charity. They should be grateful they can’t get ITV in Uganda.”_

__


----------



## Roadhump (7 Jun 2016)

Lesson from History: Frannie Jeffers was developing into a first class player at Everton, but got too big for his boots and moved to the Gooners assuming glory was inevifable, but his career promptly flopped.......beware Jamie Vardy!!!


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Jun 2016)

I wonder what Eva was going to let out that prompted the settlement?! Can't believe she would have got more than 1.2million seeing it through to the end £280k a year extraordinary costs involved in Football.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Ah it's all just banter



Always


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I wonder what Eva was going to let out that prompted the settlement?! Can't believe she would have got more than 1.2million seeing it through to the end £280k a year extraordinary costs involved in Football.



Insane salary in the real world but miniscule in the bonkers world of football - tbh, much as I love the game and my team the salaries paid disgust me.

Last year at Chelsea we had around 15 or so 16 year old prospects on £250k a year - around 10 times what an average adult worker earns here in the UK. How on Earth did we get to this point?

I look at Neymar as an example of the absurdity of it all - 24 years old and being investigated for tax fraud and he has £32m of assets frozen by the Brazilian Government.

£32m of assets at that age beggars belief.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Jun 2016)

It is incredible and obscene, short careers or not. Its getting so much cash flowing in to the top league that now they are talking about people buying clubs to make money, now there is a first.


----------



## User482 (8 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I wonder what Eva was going to let out that prompted the settlement?! Can't believe she would have got more than 1.2million seeing it through to the end £280k a year extraordinary costs involved in Football.



I can only assume that Chelsea were very, very worried.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jun 2016)

Inertia said:


> Apparently Roy Keane said no to being involved in Soccer Aid, I havent found a reputable source but it sounds like something he would say
> 
> Roy Keane – _“They asked me to manage the Rest of the World team. I couldn’t say no quick enough. Kids blowing horns, women screaming, hell on Earth. It’s like a who’s who of cretins. Charging folk £50 to watch John Bishop and Jack Whitehall run around like a couple of gimps on acid, it’s immoral. And don’t get me started on Jonathan Wilkes. Famous for what? Wiping Robbie Williams arse? I’m amazed that fat idiot Corden isn’t involved. I don’t care if it’s for Charity. They should be grateful they can’t get ITV in Uganda.”_
> 
> __


Keane does hit the spot sometimes. He echoes my feelings towards Soccer Aid.


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I wonder what Eva was going to let out that prompted the settlement?! Can't believe she would have got more than 1.2million seeing it through to the end £280k a year extraordinary costs involved in Football.


Rumoured between £2 & 5m


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jun 2016)

Cockwomble jumps the shark - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36483962

Utter bollocks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jun 2016)

Have any of you noticed a lack of England flags hanging from bedroom windows, or those car ones? How much are they on a week??!! and they'll make the next round then feck up factor maybe?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Have any of you noticed a lack of England flags hanging from bedroom windows, or those car ones? How much are they on a week??!! and they'll make the next round then feck up factor maybe?


The days when we went into tournaments with optimism have gone, only the die hards now expect England to bring the trophy home. I haven't seen any Welsh flags down this way either, rather strange as it is the first one they've qualified for since 1958.

People are also coming round to thinking that international football is rather boring.


----------



## User482 (9 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The days when we went into tournaments with optimism have gone, only the die hards now expect England to bring the trophy home. I haven't seen any Welsh flags down this way either, rather strange as it is the first one they've qualified for since 1958.
> 
> People are also coming round to thinking that international football is rather boring.



I've come to the conclusion that I no longer give a stuff.


----------



## MarkF (9 Jun 2016)

Oh happy days! Our manager has been poached by Bolton Wanderers, he was Charles Hughes, John Beck and Dave Bassett rolled into one. See ya Phil.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jun 2016)

And we're off!


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2016)

Payet goal...what a cracker..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Payet goal...what a cracker..


Aye, that was a good one.

And it left me thinking open play goals should count for more than pens or free kicks near the box. But I'd have to think about how that could work. 

And France will have to defend clevra than Evra.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Payet goal...what a cracker..




Indeed.. top drawer


----------



## Stephenite (10 Jun 2016)

France - three F's on the shirt. What could they stand for?

Fraternite
Fromage
France

C'est possible.


----------



## Doseone (11 Jun 2016)

I think France can count themselves lucky last night - it was heading for 1-1 and then a moment of pure quality from Payet.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jun 2016)

Doseone said:


> I think France can count themselves lucky last night - it was heading for 1-1 and then a moment of pure quality from Payet.



No, that's not luck that's simply the nature of the game - it can depend on one moment of brilliance and no luck may be involved.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2016)

Doseone said:


> I think France can count themselves lucky last night - it was heading for 1-1 and then a moment of pure quality from Payet.



France suffer in a similar way to the Dutch: quality players but no understanding of how to play as a team. Romania buried themselves for each other last night and didn't deserve to lose, though that strike from Payet was a thing of beauty.

Since we've boycotted the tournament, again, 'mon Russia!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jun 2016)

Has 'Captain Fantastic' really been the best English player for the last decade as per Jose's MUFC charm offensive eulogising?

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...United-Everton-tickets-Foundation-launch.aspx

I'd put these three in that category Lampard, Terry, Gerrard - who else?

PS: you can't exclude Terry on verminous grounds unless you exclude Rooney too as both are sinners of one sort or another.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Has 'Captain Fantastic' really been the best English player for the last decade as per Jose's MUFC charm offensive eulogising?
> 
> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...United-Everton-tickets-Foundation-launch.aspx
> 
> ...



Cole? Maybe Milner too?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2016)

Rio Ferdinand must be up there too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2016)

Few fans being nobs...ahh well


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Few fans being nobs...ahh well



The only interest I have in the Euros is to establish how many "free bets" bet365 will have - the longer Engerland stay in the more likely I am to win money from my "guaranteed to win*" system as bet365 do seem to like to offer free bets on games involving English teams.

*never failed so far...


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2016)

Like the Premier League I declare my disinterest to only watching select games to then watching the marginal games where possible...


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2016)

Is there a BBC predictor league going? (If you have been splice way inclined)


----------



## Stephenite (11 Jun 2016)

I have PMT already.


----------



## Fnaar (11 Jun 2016)

I reckon England might do well in the Euros:


----------



## doog (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> The only interest I have in the Euros is to establish how many "free bets" bet365 will have - the longer Engerland stay in the more likely I am to win money from my "guaranteed to win*" system as bet365 do seem to like to offer free bets on games involving English teams.
> 
> *never failed so far...



Yep one failure ..I messed it up once when I after a few sherbets too many I put £50 on the draw before the game started, rather than in play 

I use the simple system mind.... Just lumped £50 on Russia / England for the grand sum of £15.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

doog said:


> Yep one failure ..I messed it up once when I after a few sherbets too many I put £50 on the draw before the game started, rather than in play
> 
> I use the simple system mind.... Just lumped £50 on Russia / England for the grand sum of £15.


I'm looking at either £18 or £100 profit, depending which bet wins*


*one of these days it's bound to not work!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2016)

Awesome free kick from Bale.. C'mon Wales!!!


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2016)

Great goal Wales! Welsh fans singing 'Are you watching ingurland?' probably not, they're too busy smashing up a few cafes!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Great goal Wales! Welsh fans singing 'Are you watching ingurland?' probably not, they're too busy smashing up a few cafes!


Word from friend in Marseille is that the Marseille ultras and some Russians started the rucking but because it's England, of course it's all England fans fault.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Word from friend in Marseille is that the Marseille ultras and some Russians started the rucking but because it's England, of course it's all England fans fault.



they do go looking for us


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> they do go looking for us


I'm not an England fan (see my post above) but some of the bollocks that is reported daily mail style...is just that...bollocks. I'm not saying they are 100% innocent at times but they do get a bum deal more often then not.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2016)

Wales defence is outstanding.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2016)

As I understand it the French Police didn't help matters much either. I just hope we've seen the last of any silliness.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> As I understand it the French Police didn't help matters much either. I just hope we've seen the last of any silliness.


The French police are not very welcoming to any football fans at anytime. let alone with their heightened security situation at the moment.


----------



## midlife (11 Jun 2016)

I've drawn Ireland in the works sweepstake......are my chances good or have I just wasted 2 quid 

Shaun


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> I've drawn Ireland in the works sweepstake......are my chances good or have I just wasted 2 quid
> 
> Shaun



I've got Romania


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2016)

I got Sweden...at least their players are generally good looking...obviously not Mr greasy not really a Swede Ibrahimovic (I'll forgive him if he helps Sweden win the Championship however  )


----------



## glenn forger (11 Jun 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYotY58fhoI


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> I got Sweden...at least their players are generally good looking  )



Haven't you got any ironing to do !


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2016)

Bale's free kick was beautiful.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2016)

fark off Slovakia


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2016)

LLobocks!


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jun 2016)

If England don't get out of this group


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Haven't you got any ironing to do !


Not right now. Who's playing tomorrow?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2016)

Nice one Wales


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2016)

Well I cheered on the Welsh, already hooked on the Euros! Palace connections throughout :-)


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2016)

Have I missed something?

I thought the Euro Championships in France was an invitation for all British and Irish teams to participate, but Scotland aren't there. Did they finally get their independence and opt to stay away? 

Genuine question. Nah, bollox is it!


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2016)

Great result Wales! Now come on England!!


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2016)

Not a bad starting line-up, but what's Joe Hart doing in goal?

I thought Hugo Lloris was the no.1 Tottenham 'keeper.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm looking at either £18 or £100 profit, depending which bet wins*
> 
> 
> *one of these days it's bound to not work!


18 quid profit within 13 minutes of kick off


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2016)

Glenn Hoddle reckons England need to score a goal. Inspired commentary- I'd never have thought of that.


----------



## subaqua (11 Jun 2016)

Well using statistics ( I know it will bite me on the arris ) Wales scored from best player in 10 mins which means Wales better than England


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> I thought the Euro Championships in France was an invitation for all British and Irish teams to participate, but Scotland aren't there. Did they finally get their independence and opt to stay away?
> 
> Genuine question. Nah, bollox is it!


Cock


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Glenn Hoddle v. Lawro in a "who is the most annoying irritating cock" competition, a toughie.

Winner plays @Dayvo in the final


----------



## subaqua (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Cock


Crows an hour earlier in France . Why did Scotland not make it there ?


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2016)

Rooney's playing well


----------



## Fnaar (11 Jun 2016)

Ooh!


----------



## Fnaar (11 Jun 2016)

Aah!


----------



## Fnaar (11 Jun 2016)

Oof!


----------



## Stephenite (11 Jun 2016)

Hmm...


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2016)

Superb so far...but a goal would help..Rooneys pinpoint passing is brilliant


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jun 2016)

Playing well imo not taking our chances though not a good sign. As much as I despise Liverpool I commend them for getting £50 million for the show pony Sterling. Awful player


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Superb so far...but a goal would help..Rooneys pinpoint passing is brilliant



I don't normally like him much (he speaks very highly of me of course) but he's played superbly so far.


----------



## doog (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm looking at either £18 or £100 profit, depending which bet wins*
> 
> 
> *one of these days it's bound to not work!




put the first bet on and just remembered in play when a Bet365 ad came on ..too much ale again...anyway a draw will net me a massive £37.50 lol..


----------



## User482 (11 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I don't normally like him much (he speaks very highly of me of course) but he's played superbly so far.


He's being allowed to though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

doog said:


> put the first bet on and just remembered in play when a Bet365 ad came on ..too much ale again...anyway a draw will net me a massive £37.50 lol..


But is your free bet approach a guaranteed winner? Without being guaranteed as the rules don't allow that...I appreciate my approach will go wrong one day but gave used it for 2 years now and never lost


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

England playing well, but will mean nothing if no goals


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Russians starting to look a bit more in the game


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Russia 5/1 for first goal. Mmmm


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jun 2016)

BOOM


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Russia 5/1 for first goal. Mmmm



How many roubles did you lose?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> How many roubles did you lose?


None, stuck a fiver on England when the free kick was awarded instead . Had been waiting for Russia's odds to get to 10/1. Only got 2/1 on England but it won. So thank you England for my 28 quid profit for the night. You nobbers.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2016)

If Sterling ever learns to pass ....and on comes Englands other ball loser in his place..ffs


----------



## Bollo (11 Jun 2016)

Milner on. At last some flair.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Why are English supporters so aggressive in their celebrations? Serious question btw.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2016)

Hmmm, England playing Russian roulette!


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2016)

Joe Hart!!!!!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2016)

That's a wee shame.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2016)

And now I fear it'll all kick off in the bars, streets, beach.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jun 2016)

There's a shock ! How many chances


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2016)

Lol..it never changes


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jun 2016)

Dominate as much as you like, but if you don't score you're always likely to get caught. No one to blame but themselves.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2016)

Ian Wright looks ready to cry.

I think Crouch might be.

#prayforthem


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> And now I fear it'll all kick off in the bars, streets, beach.


It would have anyway, I just hope the French stick the Legionaires on the street and they kick the shoot out of anyone who wants to wave their arms in the air in a challenging manner. 

I'd have done it myself but I am currently counting my cash from my first to 3 corners, England to score first and 1-1 draw final score winnings. Life is tough.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Ian Wright looks ready to cry.
> 
> I think Crouch might be.
> 
> #prayforthem


I think Wright was an outstanding player, I loved watching him play. He's a complete and utter bellend tho.


----------



## doog (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> But is your free bet approach a guaranteed winner? Without being guaranteed as the rules don't allow that...I appreciate my approach will go wrong one day but gave used it for 2 years now and never lost



Ive been doing the same bet for a few years..draw in play...I expect a ban one day but always have a tinker in between...anyway £37.50 up tonight...£46 up after the champions league draw in play... its free money


----------



## Lonestar (11 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> There's a shock ! How many chances



One I fink.What about Russia?

Seen it all before so not overly surprised.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

doog said:


> Ive been doing the same bet for a few years..draw in play...I expect a ban one day but always have a tinker in between...anyway £37.50 up tonight...£46 up after the champions league draw in play... its free money


How does that work? What is your first bet for the draw in-play to win?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Oi @Dayvo here's me celebrating courtesy of the Englandshire team


----------



## doog (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> How does that work? What is your first bet for the draw in-play to win?



Either team to win...draw in play...... about as simple as it gets for me..

how much you up tonight ?


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I think Wright was an outstanding player, I loved watching him play. He's a complete and utter bellend tho.



He always comes over to me as a patriot, strongly committed to the England cause.

Nowt wrong with that, one or two other players over the years would have done well to follow his example, although the current lot look reasonably well motivated.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

doog said:


> Either team to win...draw in play...... about as simple as it gets for me..
> 
> how much you up tonight ?


Got £18 off free bet
Then £10 on England to score first 
And £50 for Russia to score next (at 89 minutes)
So £78. 

Many thanks Engerlund.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I think Wright was an outstanding player, I loved watching him play. He's a complete and utter bellend tho.



What annoys me most about him is that he's made me admit Alan Green is an excellent broadcaster. Wright and Kelly "I've got this job because of my Dad" Cates have ruined 606.


----------



## Brandane (11 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> He always comes over to me as a patriot, strongly committed to the England cause.


He comes across to me as a spoilt brat who can't handle not having his own way, and not being able to accept the fact that sometimes there are teams who are much better than your own. I am a patriot, but the Scottish football team are shite, and I'm fine with that. I don't regard it as a national crisis when we get beaten.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> There's a shock ! How many chances



I've disengaged piss taking mode...

3 or 4 on target?

England were OK but always looked fragile when Russia broke.

And WTF was Smalling doing at the equaliser? I appreciate that Hart had been lobbed (again, though not as memorably as when Zlatan did it) but he looked like a frightened little boy, scared to go near the ball.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> He always comes over to me as a prick.



Aye, same here


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> He comes across to me as a spoilt brat who can't handle not having his own way, and not being able to accept the fact that sometimes there are teams who are much better than your own. I am a patriot, but the Scottish football team are shite, and I'm fine with that. I don't regard it as a national crisis when we get beaten.



I don't regard is as a national crisis if England lose, but players who do are more likely to perform to the best of their ability.

Wright doesn't come over to me as a spoiled brat, but having spent a short time in a couple of pro teams' dressing rooms, I found the general patter to be childish.

Not my style at all, but I suspect Wright fits in well.

As far as I can gather he lives a clean life, having been married to the same lass for a long time.

Not something you can say about many professional footballers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2016)

I thought England looked good for most of the game but maybe it was simply because the Russians were poor until they came up with the game's only open play goal in stoppage time. That said, perhaps because of the Brexit surge, Sterling was weak and, as @meta lon said, he really needs to learn how to pass. All in all, well worth a point and showing promise, while Russia should count themselves lucky to have earned their point.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jun 2016)

So we still haven't won an opening game in the Euros. We should've been 2 or 3 up at half time.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So we still haven't won an opening game in the Euros. We should've been 2 or 3 up at half time.


"Definitely one, probably two" was our consensus.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jun 2016)

Bunch of pretty boys with their tippy tappy passes but couldn't get the ball in the net. Russia came for a draw and only started to play when they needed to.

Gareth Bale to top the group.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> Bunch of pretty boys with their tippy tappy passes but couldn't get the ball in the net. Russia came for a draw and only started to play when they needed to.
> 
> Gareth Bale to top the group.




Jeez,if we get beat by that lot on Tuesday we'll be out!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)




----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 131657




What's it about?


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4318654, member: 9609"]I thought England were really unlucky, they played well and they dominated the game, I think they will win the next two and qualify.[/QUOTE]

not unless they stress the netting.. though i really liked the way they played the first 45..


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4318654, member: 9609"]I think they will win the next two and qualify.[/QUOTE]

I'll have a couple of pints of what you've been drinking.....

England played okay, but they didn't show the pace and hunger that the Welsh did (IMHO) and I wouldn't be surprised if Wales pull a "shock" on Thursday, but it won't be that much of a "shock" because when you look at the Welsh team, they have some really excellent players.

I listened to Clive Tyldsley spouting his usual over-dramatised hyperbolic nonsense (Justice for the England 11 - WTF!!) and he said you couldn't accuse Hodgson of not being positive; maybe so but then again I think he did play safe in going for the players from big clubs, i.e. Sterling, and bringing on Milner and Wilshire. Sterling's only asset seems to be pace, but his use of the ball is appalling, and why bring Milner on when you have Vardy who would be far more likely to terrorise their defence? Just taking Wilshire there instead of Drinkwater should be a sackable offence.

It's a good job I'm not really that bothered about the national side, club football over international every time for me....but the Russian added time equaliser was so much like watching Everton last season...


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

Roadhump said:


> I'll have a couple of pints of what you've been drinking.....
> 
> England played okay, but they didn't show the pace and hunger that the Welsh did (IMHO) and I wouldn't be surprised if Wales pull a "shock" on Thursday, but it won't be that much of a "shock" because when you look at the Welsh team, they have some really excellent players.
> 
> ...



My thoughts too..


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

Wasn't impressed really but also shouldn't be surprised I suppose. Lacked a lot of attacking threat Russia seemed very solid at the back still think our finishing was poor. Balls across the box unchallenged poor crossing why the hell Kane takes corners I will never know he over hits them anyway so he may as well e in the box. Walker had a good game Lalana was one of the better first half performers. Though Rooney did OK in midfield not sure why he came off though Smalling as much as I rate him makes very poor positional decisions from high balls in the box for club and country. Sterling is woeful he actually tackled himself when one on one later on in the second half. Welsh are going to be a tough game glad I'm going to be at work !


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2016)

I agree about Sterling. Was it 50 million Man City paid for him? He sprints with the ball past a few defenders, then either gets tackled or shoots about 6 foot wide of the goal!


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I agree about Sterling. Was it 50 million Man City paid for him? He sprints with the ball past a few defenders, then either gets tackled or shoots about 6 foot wide of the goal!



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...iverpool-to-manchester-city-transfer-timeline


----------



## albion (12 Jun 2016)

I think I would need to watch it a second time to get an idea what went wrong.
We already knew that all but one of the strikers in that 11 had the hot, miss,miss, miss, miss style of Walcott. So having the one genuine striker, maybe Russia nulled Kane's contribution.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I think you are being a bit harsh there. He was great, except *when under pressure or needing to deliver*.


Pretty much anytime he had the ball then!


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2016)

The game was typical of England's tournament record. Loads of promise and bags of hype followed by the big let down.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jun 2016)

Is it my eternal optimism but I thought the first 45 minutes England played some really nice fluid Football and just lacked the finishing touch\luck?


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I think you are being a bit harsh there. He was great, except when under pressure or needing to deliver.



I believe he tied his own laces though so that's progress.



Piemaster said:


> Pretty much anytime he had the ball then!



I think but I may be wrong Mr Adrian's post has a hint of sarcasm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2016)

Meanwhile, UEFA have opened proceedings against the Russian federation for crowd disturbances, racist behaviour and fireworks.https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...roceedings-russia-england-marseille-euro-2016


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2016)

I'll be cheering on Northern Ireland this afternoon! A tough match against Poland, i think a draw is all we can hope for.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, UEFA have opened proceedings against the Russian federation for crowd disturbances, racist behaviour and fireworks.https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...roceedings-russia-england-marseille-euro-2016



Was that a firework that went off in the second half ? Nothing seemed to be mentioned during the game.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Was that a firework that went off in the second half ? Nothing seemed to be mentioned during the game.




I heard a loud bang. My first thoughts were was that a bomb. How did they manage to smuggle a bloody big firework in with all that supposed security?


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Is it my eternal optimism but I thought the first 45 minutes England played some really nice fluid Football and just lacked the finishing touch\luck?


The finishing touch is what it's all about. There are no points for nice fluid football.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I heard a loud bang. My first thoughts were was that a bomb. How did they manage to smuggle a bloody big firework in with all that supposed security?



My thought too, especially considering the attacks on the stadium in Paris.


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2016)

There seemed to be a few flares going off as well, I would have thought everyone would have been thoroughly searched.....







Shaun


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I heard a loud bang. My first thoughts were was that a bomb. How did they manage to smuggle a bloody big firework in with all that supposed security?



Exactly what I thought. Been listening to a lot of Talksport working nights all saying how tight security is so surprised about the trouble in the ground. And as you say if it was smuggled in that's ridiculous


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Exactly what I thought. Been listening to a lot of Talksport working nights all saying how tight security is so surprised about the trouble in the ground. And as you say if it was smuggled in that's ridiculous




The way i see it, this will give hope to anyone thinking about smuggling something in more far sinister than a firework!


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The way i see it, this will give hope to anyone thinking about smuggling something in more far sinister than a firework!



Indeed. Not a good start from the organisers


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Cock


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2016)

Slight diversion but as this half-wit was mentioned a page or so back I'd like to mention him again - esp' as he spoils every single game that he commentates on for me.






Apart from his manic OTT borderline lunatic commentating style esp' during 'big moments' he talks absolute drivel at times.

His mutterings are littered with half-truths, ridiculous assumptions & extrapolations and on many occasions he has told absolute lies.

How he got the job is a mystery to me and how he retains it more so.

And don't even get me started on Hoddle & Dixon...


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2016)

No idea who he is??


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> No idea who he is??



He commentated on the England game last night clive tyldesley. Not my cup of tea either. Nobber


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> He commentated on the England game last night clive tyldesley. Not my cup of tea either. Nobber


Didn't watch it (well sort of from very afar in a restaurant) hence no idea who he is


----------



## Inertia (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Slight diversion but as this halfwit was mentioned a page or so back I'd like to mention him again - esp' as he spoils every single game that he commentates on for me.
> 
> View attachment 131700
> 
> ...


"Justice for the England eleven!"


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Didn't watch it (well sort of from very afar in a restaurant) hence no idea who he is



Hope you didn't start the chair throwing when the equaliser went in


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Slight diversion but as this halfwit was mentioned a page or so back I'd like to mention him again - esp' as he spoils every single game that he commentates on for me.
> 
> View attachment 131700
> 
> ...


He is useless.

We should have the option of watching the game without commentary. I know you can mute the sound but that destroys the atmosphere. When you watch at the ground the lack of inane babble from a commentator isn't an issue.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Slight diversion but as this halfwit was mentioned a page or so back I'd like to mention him again - esp' as he spoils every single game that he commentates on for me.
> 
> View attachment 131700
> 
> ...




I'm sure i heard him say "when England played Berlin in Germany"


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jun 2016)

I thought they played pretty well and certainly deserved a win. One mistake and the Ball was in. Thats football. They have made progressing a bit difficult. But they have done that in the past and managed it.


----------



## gaz71 (12 Jun 2016)

Surley England have someone better than Kane for taking corners and free kicks.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

What an absolute rocket from Modric there! Goal of the tournament so far!


----------



## gaz71 (12 Jun 2016)

Modric has just scored a cracker.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> He commentated on the England game last night clive tyldesley. Not my cup of tea either. Nobber


There aren't many commentators who are easy on the ear. I quite like John Motson, but most just irritate the life out of me. Tyldsley is probably the most annoying, his mouth just seems to be a verbal garbage generator, but he is closely followed by the sanctimonious, condescending Allen Green, and Jonathon Pierce who's piercing voice goes through me.

The way they all over-pronounce the names of foreign players does my head in, why is anyone named Dave who doesn't come from the British Isles called "Davvid", why is Ralph Coates's distant relative Sebastian's surname pronounced Ko-art-ezz, and why is Man Utd's Tony Martial pronounced "Marsh-ee-al", are people from Mars called "Marsh-ee-ans"? 

Sorry, it's the Turkey v Croatia half time random rant, but it makes me feel better!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I find there is always someone within earshot offering inane insights.



Yup. Most of the time it's bollocks but I once sat in front of a manager and his assistant at a pre-season warm-up and I learned a lot. Very interesting it was - particularly in regard to players' positioning when they *don't* have the ball.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2016)

Roadhump said:


> The way they all over-pronounce the names of foreign players does my head in, why is anyone named Dave who doesn't come from the British Isles called "Davvid", why is Ralph Coates's distant relative Sebastian's surname pronounced Ko-art-ezz, and why is Man Utd's Tony Martial pronounced "Marsh-ee-al", are people from Mars called "Marsh-ee-ans"?


I bet they had some serious discussions when Kuntz played for Germany. No way they'd want Jack Charlton in the studio for those games.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2016)

More rants:

Martin Tyler is just plain despicable but appears to be highly rated in some quarters.

He absolutely loathes Chelsea and Manchester United and that ripples through his lop-sided and at times disgracefully biased commentary.

On the flipside he practically orgasms whenever Liverpool score.

***

Michael Owen - just bugger off and play with your horses and never assault my ears with that voice again.

***

Andy Townsend - where's my gun? Inane to the point of absurdity - complete waste of a skin.

***

Gary Lineker - tries very hard to be funny but he isn't. Media whore par-excellence. Better off sticking to crisp selling.

***

Thierry Henry - comatose, could play a lead role in the Living Dead with even less effort than he puts into his punditry.

***

I feel better now.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> Yup. Most of the time it's bollocks but I once sat in front of a manager and his assistant at a pre-season warm-up and I learned a lot. Very interesting it was - particularly in regard to players' positioning when they *don't* have the ball.



It's the same with fans who only watch games on television. You can only see a few players on screen at a time so how on earth can you be expected to read the whole of the game properly?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> He is useless.
> 
> *We should have the option of watching the game without commentary.* I know you can mute the sound but that destroys the atmosphere. When you watch at the ground the lack of inane babble from a commentator isn't an issue.



Watched Chelsea either last season or season before last (probably before last because we beat whoever we were playing ) on a Dutch stream and it was exactly that - no babbling and just the crowd noise.

Brilliant - Lovely Wife (serious football expert) & I provided our own naturally unbiased and deeply profound insights.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> More rants:
> 
> Martin Tyler is just plain despicable but appears to be highly rated in some quarters.
> 
> ...



Sshh.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> It's the same with fans who only watch games on television. You can only see a few players on screen at a time so how on earth can you be expected to read the whole of the game properly?



Yes, a very different experience.

I'm waiting for Holographic TV to be invented. Be great to see the match spread out across the lounge floor. Even better if it was interactive so as I could give the lazy buggers a good tonking when they take their collective foot off the gas after going one up (Chelsea speciality I'm afraid).


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, a very different experience.
> 
> I'm waiting for Holographic TV to be invented. Be great to see the match spread out across the lounge floor. Even better if it was interactive so as I could give the lazy buggers a good tonking when they take their collective foot off the gas after going one up (Chelsea speciality I'm afraid).



If they can bring back 2Pac and Michael Jackson that must be on the cards!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2016)

Whilst I'm at it...

What's with these people who spend all year denigrating my love of the Beautiful Game and casting aspersions on my intelligence because I watch "22 grown men kick a bag of air around", who suddenly become overnight bleedin' football experts whenever England play in a major competition?

Fries my brain.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Sshh.




Owen one of the worst ever ! Up there with Nobby Savage he needs an iron bar in the face. 

I do cut Owen a bit of slack though 


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jhcXWWBDOZY


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Whilst I'm at it...
> 
> What's with these people who spend all year denigrating my love of the Beautiful Game and casting aspersions on my intelligence because I watch "22 grown men kick a bag of air around", who suddenly become overnight bleedin' football experts whenever England play in a major competition?
> 
> Fries my brain.



There's a guy like that at work. When the hype around this tournament started he started ripping it out of me because Scotland hadn't qualified. 

I endured this for a couple of days before it became tedious so I asked him to name who he'd have first on England's teamsheet.

Without even pausing to think he said,

"Gareth Bale"

He's not been quite as vocal about football recently.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> There's a guy like that at work. When the hype around this tournament started he started ripping it out of me because Scotland hadn't qualified.
> 
> I endured this for a couple of days before it became tedious so I asked him to name who he'd have first on England's teamsheet.
> 
> ...



Shame he wasn't correct though - esp' as Harry looked away with the fairies last night.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> More rants:
> 
> Martin Tyler is just plain despicable but appears to be highly rated in some quarters.
> 
> ...


Your list is wrong, as in incomplete. You missed out Lawrenson. He shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a microphone thats plugged in during the course of a match.
Most footballers seem incapable of making any sort of sense immediately after a match, questions often answered with "y'know". They need time to process the questions and read the script - they can interview a lot better in a studio type atmosphere. Lawrenson is exactly the same, except he shouldn't be allowed in a studio either.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2016)

You Englishes are lucky. You don't have Derek "Ah'm urny" Ferguson. He's like a particularly slow child reading out match reports he clearly hasn't written


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Your list is wrong, as in incomplete. You missed out Lawrenson. He shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a microphone thats plugged in during the course of a match.
> Most footballers seem incapable of making any sort of sense immediately after a match, questions often answered with "y'know". They need time to process the questions and read the script - they can interview a lot better in a studio type atmosphere. Lawrenson is exactly the same, except he shouldn't be allowed in a studio either.



Neil Lennon has been omitted too, the man is a total fud.

I will always be happy that Killie played a part in denying Celtic's treble in 2012.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2016)

It surprises me the number of players who reached a high professional level and seem to have little understanding of the game. Talent and insight do not always go together, witnessed by the number of ex pros who are a disaster as managers.

On another topic, Associated Press are reporting that England and Russia have been threatened with expulsion from the tournament if there is any repeat of the violence by their fans.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

"I think the game will develop and evolve in the first 20 minutes."

What an incredible insight!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

User said:


> We could bow out undefeated.



Hands off our trick!


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Was that a firework that went off in the second half ? Nothing seemed to be mentioned during the game.



it was nearly as loud as the Stade suicide bomb


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

They need to sort the so called fans out asap...wannnkers


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> They need to sort the so called fans out asap...wannnkers



I've always had a bit of an issue with the "so called fans" thing to be honest, mostly because if you're prepared to cause that level of bother over a game then you are pretty much the definition of a fanatic. 

Tricky issue, more philosophical than football, and certainly too complicated to get into on a lazy Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

Well We may get disqualified...along wit Russia..hopefully those involved will be treated with the contempt they deserve


----------



## Poacher (12 Jun 2016)

Considering the salacious reports over the entertainment David de Gea is supposed to have organised, I'm surprised that McDonald's seem so keen to advertise their provision of "Player Escorts".


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

Poacher said:


> Considering the salacious reports over the entertainment David de Gea is supposed to have organised, I'm surprised that McDonald's seem so keen to advertise their provision of "Player Escorts".



Never did like the look of that Ronald McDonald character.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2016)

This is a quite spiffing first half in the Germany v. Ukraine match


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> This is a quite spiffing first half in the Germany v. Ukraine match


Well, apart from the Germany worshipping from that narky moaner Green.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

WG v Ukr is like watching last nights game...Ukr to score in 16mins


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

Well i got the time right...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2016)

That was an awesome goal from the Germans.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> That was an awesome goal from the Germans.



That boy Ozil knows how to assist. Amazing ball in. Bet the Germans are gutted they don't have Sterling on the wing though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2016)

Belting goal from Bastian!


----------



## Rasmus (12 Jun 2016)

Haven't been too impressed with the overall quality so far, but enjoyed the GER-UKR match. Perhaps because I got to watch from a bar with a pint rather than in the hotel room...


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

Rasmus said:


> Haven't been too impressed with the overall quality so far, but enjoyed the GER-UKR match. Perhaps because I got to watch from a bar with a pint rather than in the hotel room...



it does help..


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

The Germans do what needs to be done..


----------



## outlash (12 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Bet the Germans are gutted they don't have Sterling on the wing though.



They're more than welcome to him


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

Ireland's kit is excellent. Quite even sides for this game, but Zlatan could make the difference.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Ireland's kit is excellent.



Is it? Looks the same to me (green and white) except for the flash of orange on the socks.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Is it? Looks the same to me (green and white) except for the flash of orange on the socks.



Subtle diagonal bands of tinted green are what make it.

And the weirdly Celtic typeface.

Great goal there, another cracker!


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2016)

Great goal, Ireland and well deserved.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

It's taken me 50 minutes to realise where I recognise Randolph from: Motherwell. Really good keeper, hadn't realised he was at West Ham now.


----------



## User482 (13 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> It's taken me 50 minutes to realise where I recognise Randolph from: Motherwell. Really good keeper, hadn't realised he was at West Ham now.


He's the understudy for Adrian. Plays in the cup matches.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> He's the understudy for Adrian. Plays in the cup matches.



Ta! I knew he'd gone to Birmingham but lost track after that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2016)

I'm hoping for a goalfest this evening, go goalscorers!!!


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm hoping for a goalfest this evening, go goalscorers!!!


Don't put your last 69 pence on it...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Don't put your last 69 pence on it...


Too late


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

Football is so odd.

Belgium ranked second in the world and Italy starting Giacherrini, despite him being punted out on loan by Sunderland in favour of Cattermole.

And look who has scored...


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2016)

Not a bad game so far..Belgium are struggling


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Not a bad game so far..Belgium are struggling




Yup, not sure why as they have such talent playing, but Italy are running rings around them at the moment. Think Belgium are finding it a bit of a shock. I think we may see a different second half though.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Jun 2016)

Need a draw for my acca. Got the Spain and ROI games just need the Belgiums to help me out. Wtf has Fellani done to his fro


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Need a draw for my acca. Got the Spain and ROI games just need the Belgiums to help me out. Wtf has Fellani done to his fro


I thought Valderrama had made a comeback


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2016)

Well done Italy..superb 2nd


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> I thought Valderrama had made a comeback



He's lost a bet and was given a terrible choice: shave your head, revealing a white power tattoo, or bleach the 'fro.

I'd have taken the clippers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jun 2016)

One extremely well drilled team, one staggering and one good assist and two stunning finishes = classy Italy.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

I'm loving how the pundits seem confused by Italy being bloody good at football.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2016)

The father of an England fan jailed for three months calls the sentence "A disgrace".

The crime? He threw a bottle at police. What do these clowns expect?


----------



## mark st1 (13 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The father of an England fan jailed for three months calls the sentence "A disgrace".
> 
> The crime? He threw a bottle at police. What do these clowns expect?



Shame it wasn't Raheem Stetling throwing it. He probably would have hit himself


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Shame it wasn't Raheem Stetling throwing it. He probably would have hit himself



He was astonishingly bad imo - mind you the Duffers ranks have been joined by Lukaku and KDB tonight.

Lukaku tops the lot for absolute ineptness.

£60m - Everton are having a laugh.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He was astonishingly bad imo - mind you the Duffers ranks have been joined by Lukaku and KDB tonight.
> 
> Lukaku tops the lot for absolute ineptness.
> 
> £60m - Everton are having a laugh.


Bet his agent is fuming! Show me the money!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2016)

Buffon looked as happy as a new dad holding his son for the first time when he got that late ball lol..


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2016)

I think lille will be a hot spot for trouble..so we may be going home whatever happens


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The father of an England fan jailed for three months calls the sentence "A disgrace".
> 
> The crime? He threw a bottle at police. What do these clowns expect?




On the national news, some Huddersfield fan has got 2 months jail for throwing a plastic pint pot. That seems harsh as i can't see a plastic pint pot being much of a weapon. On the local news a 41 year old psychiatric nurse has been jailed for 2 years for fighting. He was probably a normal type of chap who got involved in the heat of the moment. Now he'll lose his job and a lot more!


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The father of an England fan jailed for three months calls the sentence "A disgrace".
> 
> The crime? He threw a bottle at police. What do these clowns expect?


Yes it's absolutely outrageous that you can't engage in a touch of rioting without those interfering Police spoiling the fun. And then the French courts actually handing out a meaningful sentence which might make this low life nobber think twice next time, and it might act as a deterrent to those considering getting involved in future.

Just because similar behaviour in the UK would only merit a slap on the wrist doesn't make it acceptable elsewhere. Tear gas, water cannon, rubber bullets, batons, lots of arrests, and substantial prison sentences - bring it on. If you don't like all that; don't get involved you nobbers!


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the local news a 41 year old psychiatric nurse has been jailed for 2 years for fighting. He was probably a normal type of chap who got involved in the heat of the moment.


Sorry, but f*ck him. He was probably a violent nobber who has been found out. And wasn't it 2 MONTHS rather than years?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> Sorry, but f*ck him. He was probably a violent nobber who has been found out. And wasn't it 2 MONTHS rather than years?




I only caught the end of it. I thought i heard 2 years.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> Sorry, but f*ck him. He was probably a violent nobber who has been found out. And wasn't it 2 MONTHS rather than years?




Yes you're right it is 2 months. No Russian fans have been arrested yet. Seeing as they had a hardcore of 150 hooligans there that seems odd.


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I only caught the end of it. I thought i heard 2 years.


It was 3 months. The BBC are doing their usual and trying to bury the negative stories in amongst the article in which the Russians are being blamed for the trouble, but it is there......


> The first fan to appear in court in Marseille on Monday was 20-year-old Alexander Booth, from Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, who was sentenced to two months for throwing a plastic bottle at police.
> 
> Reacting to the sentence, Booth's father Chris, who was later seen in tears, said he would "fight it".
> 
> ...


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> It was 3 months. The BBC are doing their usual and trying to bury the negative stories in amongst the article in which the Russians are being blamed for the trouble, but it is there......




Didn't you see the Russians charging at the England fans in the stadium?


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> No Russian fans have been arrested yet. Seeing as they had a hardcore of 150 hooligans there that seems odd.


Perhaps that is because they are well organised and are deliberately targeting England fans whilst not drawing attention to themselves by throwing bottles at the Police and generally making drunken arses of themselves.

Doesn't help when your English boys are chanting "If it wasn't for us, you'd all be speaking German". 
I object to this on several levels.
1. None of those wasters are fit to lace the boots of anyone who landed on the Normandy beaches during the D-day landings.
2. Those that DID land on the beaches were not just English. There were an awful lot of Scots, Welsh, Canadian, American, and others.
3. Had the BRITISH (not English) forces not been bailed out by the other allies, then WE would all be speaking German.
I don't know who it was on Radio 2 today on the Jeremy Vine programme, but some English journo claimed that the above chants were just English fans chanting among themselves. What hope for you when your media is in denial. Oh, and yesterday on ITV there was some reporter who made the ultimate mistake and referred to the English fans as "British". FFS.


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Didn't you see the Russians charging at the England fans in the stadium?



Yes, that was one incident, upon which the English media are concentrating. I saw an awful lot of violence on the streets of Marseille in which England fans appeared to be involved. The incident involving the Russians inside the ground offered the press a change of tack, and they grabbed it with both hands.

You can bet your life on the fact that now England are being threatened with expulsion from the tournament if there is any further violence, the BBC will be keeping schtum even if WW3 breaks out on the streets of Lille or Lens.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> Perhaps that is because they are well organised and are deliberately targeting England fans whilst not drawing attention to themselves by throwing bottles at the Police and generally making drunken arses of themselves.
> 
> Doesn't help when your English boys are chanting "If it wasn't for us, you'd all be speaking German".
> I object to this on several levels.
> ...



"Both sets of fans are now heading to northern France for their next matches - Russia play Slovakia in Lille on Wednesday and England meet Wales in Lens on Thursday - and there are fears of more trouble between them, particularly as many England fans will pass through Lille, which also has a much bigger fan zone than Lens"

I've heard on the grapevine that a "hardcore" of England nut cases are making their way over for this. Those involved in the Marseilles violence seemed like novices. Maybe it's going to kick off big style as they say?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jun 2016)

Was your "grapevine" Danny Dyer?


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jun 2016)




----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Was your "grapevine" Danny Dyer?




You fackin' want sam as wew?!!






Sorry about the attempt at Cockney translation.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Jun 2016)

Blimey, I'd never heard of this fellow, but...






...is he allowed out on his own 'n that?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jun 2016)

What I find genuinely concerning about Mr Dyer is that he's been in 3 really good films, meaning he's on my "Yeah, he's a good actor list". 

Dolph Lundgren and Gerrard Butler are also on the list.

Anyway, 'mon Portugal!


----------



## User482 (14 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The father of an England fan jailed for three months calls the sentence "A disgrace".
> 
> The crime? He threw a bottle at police. What do these clowns expect?



If only he'd driven over a cyclist instead...


----------



## mark st1 (14 Jun 2016)

Russia given a suspended ban for the behaviour of there fans inside the ground against England. If it happens again it's an automatic ban from this tournament.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...test-with-uefa-set-to-reveal-russia-punishm2/


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2016)

I think if i was going for a "ruck" i'd wear something a bit more substantial than beach shoes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jun 2016)

Premier League fixtures out tomorrow @ 9am.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Premier League fixtures out tomorrow @ 9am.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Jun 2016)




----------



## Fnaar (14 Jun 2016)

Apparently, 1/10 of the Icelandic population is in France for the tournament


----------



## Fnaar (14 Jun 2016)

Well, till Iceland get knocked out, I guess


----------



## doog (14 Jun 2016)

So the English and Welsh have teamed up....warms the cockles

www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/england-fans-under-attack-russian-8191573


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jun 2016)

Oh yessssss come on iceland


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2016)

Well taken goal.


----------



## Fnaar (14 Jun 2016)

Portuguese no 15 appears to be wearing slices of watermelon on his feet.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2016)

Late goals are the theme of the tourno so far. 
Hang in there Iceland...
...or snatch a winner


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2016)

Too far out for El Poncio?


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2016)

Yebbut you don't add time on for a free kick


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2016)

Best name of the tournament...Alfred Finnbogarson 

Well done Iceland  they are a strapping bunch of lads


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2016)

Well played Iceland, well played.
It was a great game.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2016)

I know he's a good player but I dislike that smug prima donna mucho


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jun 2016)

Loved that,just goes to show..all that money and so called talant..


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2016)

Spot the odd one out

*Iceland*

1 Halldórsson
2 Saevarsson
6 Sigurdsson
14 Arnason
23 Skúlason
7 Gudmundsson
17 Gunnarsson
10 Sigurdsson
8 Bjarnason
9 Sigthorsson
15 Bödvarsson
*Substitutes*

3 Hauksson
4Hermannsson
5 Ingason
11 Finnbogason
12 Kristinsson
13 Jónsson
16 Sigurjonsson
18 Bjarnason
19 Magnusson
20 Hallfredsson
21 Traustason
22 Gudjohnsen


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jun 2016)

"Oh Gudie, you such a _rebel_!"


----------



## Rasmus (15 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Spot the odd one out
> 
> *Iceland*
> 
> ...


Nice catch. For those who do not know, Icelandic names are patronymic (or in a few cases matronymic), reflecting directly the name of a parent. Exceptions to this, ie people having "normal" western family names are rare, and usually reflect a family of foreign heritage. Guðjohnsen is one such exception.

Very happy to see my Nordic brothers get their first goal and point in top level international competition.

Áfram Ísland!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2016)

20 years to the day since "Gazza's wonder goal"!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0NT6aUwN8c


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2016)

Ronaldo....what a tit.. ..says it all ..i wonder if he understands its a team game


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2016)

I had £5 on Iceland to win. So close and yet so far.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

Chelsea's first game of the season is West Ham at home...

AFC Bournemouth v Manchester United

Arsenal v Liverpool

Burnley v Swansea City

Chelsea v West Ham United

Crystal Palace v West Bromwich Albion

Everton v Tottenham Hotspur

Hull City v Leicester City

Manchester City v Sunderland

Middlesbrough v Stoke City

Southampton v Watford


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Ronaldo....what a tit.. ..says it all ..i wonder if he understands its a team game




Sour grapes


----------



## subaqua (15 Jun 2016)

Jailing the Bankers Karmic return


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jun 2016)

Gooners v Scousers that's a tasty first game.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Ronaldo....what a tit.. ..says it all ..i wonder if he understands its a team game




From The Mash

*Bjork going to f**k Ronaldo up*







*ICELANDIC singer Bjork is flying to France to kick Cristiano Ronaldo’s arse, police have confirmed. *

The singer, famous for her precision takedown of a journalist at Bangkok Airport in 1996, has promised to “fark up Ronaldo like Iceland’s volcanic emissions fark up flights” for his disparaging remarks about her home country. 


Bjork said: “I’ll show him a small mentality. By the time I’m finished with that preening bitch you’ll be able to fit what’s left in a puffin. 

“Using all my best moves, from slamming his head against a concrete floor to a full performance of challenging electronica about my divorce. 

“Gonna do to you what our left-wing socialist government does to bankers. Yeah you better run.” 

Ronaldo said: “I offer a full and frank apology for my intemperate and erroneous comments. 

“I now accept that Iceland were the better team, that I am nothing but a spoilt, gelled child, and that Portugal has never produced a successful international music act. 

“We are good for nothing but cork.”


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

Great goal by Slovakia... Russian defence awful.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

Oh my word that was a sweet goal... very well taken
Half time
Slovakia 2-0 Russia


----------



## Stephenite (15 Jun 2016)

If Slovakia are better than Russia, and Wales are better than Slovakia, then England are going to struggle over the next two games.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> If Slovakia are better than Russia, and Wales are better than Slovakia, then England are going to struggle over the next two games.



Think our only hope is if the Russian fans start cracking skulls with 5 mins left and get booted out of the tournament.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> If Slovakia are better than Russia, and Wales are better than Slovakia, then England are going to struggle over the next two games.



There's probably a phrase that's used to describe why that logic is not necessarily correct - if there is, I am too dumb to know it, but at the very least I hope it is wrong.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> From The Mash
> 
> *Bjork going to f**k Ronaldo up*
> 
> ...



Here's another pic' of her - she is smiling for a change.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jun 2016)

Slovakia got the result the whole of Europe (excluding Russia, of course), and possibly the world, wanted.


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Jun 2016)

Team 1 plays team 2 - team 1 wins - team 1 is strongest - agreed?
Team 3 plays team 4 and they draw - 3 and 4 are equal - agreed?
Team 2 plays team 4 - team 2 wins - team 2 is strongest - agreed?
So, I would say looking at the above, team 1 are the strongest, team 2 second, team 3 third, and team 4 fourth?

Agreed?

No.

Team 3 are the strongest.....


According to everyone I work with.....


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Slovakia got the result the whole of Europe (excluding Russia, of course), and possibly the world, wanted.



Russia are the new Millwall.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2016)

It might not be crap football which has England taking an early trip home -

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/jun/15/england-and-russia-fans-brawl-in-lille-at-euro-2016


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jun 2016)

I really can't see how the World Cup in Russia in 2018 can take place there. 

It would be chaotic and a massive, violent brawl.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I really can't see how the World Cup in Russia in 2018 can take place there.
> 
> It would be chaotic and a massive, violent brawl.



i blame Sepp and his mates


----------



## AM1 (15 Jun 2016)

Woy Wodgsons reaction after being asked what are Engerlands chances are of 'Doing Something'


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Hardly. Our best bet is to beat Wales and Slovakia



Well that would be ideal. However with Russia looking to be the poorest team in the group the future doesn't look to rosey. Fingers crossed


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I really can't see how the World Cup in Russia in 2018 can take place there.
> 
> It would be chaotic and a massive, violent brawl.


Logistically difficult, politically a powder keg. Think of all those bribes that would have to be repaid.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I really can't see how the World Cup in Russia in 2018 can take place there.
> 
> It would be chaotic and a massive, violent brawl.



There was a journalist on Talksport on Tuesday saying the hooligans will behave as acting up in there own turf would bring shame to the whole country. Also that the "secret police" will visit the ring leaders and remind them of what will happen if they don't behave. Not sure I'd be keen to go though


----------



## midlife (15 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Russia are the new Millwall.



Blimey that takes me back a bit. Treatment Millwall with blue J cloths on their heads .......

Shaun


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jun 2016)

Scotland begin their European campaign tonight.

'Mon the ref!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jun 2016)

Good half from the mighty Scot. The French and Albanians have done alright too.

Got to say I've been impressed by the standard of refereeing, from what I've seen. Games have been allowed to flow which often isn't the case.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2016)

The football is a lot more entertaining than I thought it would be.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

Albania should be in front by now.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

France now turning the screw


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

aaw no.. such a shame... Albania were doing so well. Cruel.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2016)

These late goals are a bit of a money spinner


----------



## Fnaar (15 Jun 2016)

The Romanian and Polish fans are now on the rampage in Nice.
100 cars have been valeted and waxed, and 50 boilers repaired


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2016)

We could shorten these games to 10 mins..


----------



## martint235 (16 Jun 2016)

If Wales win this afternoon, will International Wendyball go away for a couple of years? The number of people at work who believe they have a god given right to bugger off and watch the football in the middle of the working day is staggering


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2016)

So my English chums... Feeling confident?

My tactic would be to bring Stuart Pearce or David Batty out of retirement and get them to cripple Bale at the earliest opportunity. A light breath on Ramsey as they left the pitch should end his game too.

Thinking about it, I quite liked watching England a few years ago, probably because I was too young to get annoyed by all the hype.


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

martint235 said:


> If Wales win this afternoon, will International Wendyball go away for a couple of years? The number of people at work who believe they have a god given right to bugger off and watch the football in the middle of the working day is staggering


Been 'lucky' in that my shifts have fallen just right this year.
Every England game I'm either off, or they start at 8pm (I finish at 7pm)


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> These late goals are a bit of a money spinner



Another Scottish triumph at the tournament?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Another Scottish triumph at the tournament?


It does appear that the bookies have taken a bit of a hammering so far from me 


Edit:
Last night I got 10/1 for the correct first goal scorer and then 18/1 (I had thought it might be higher but maybe they are getting hammered by a load of bets!) for France to score 2nd goal.


Bet 1 was placed about a minute before the goal
Bet 2 was placed about a minute after the 1st goal, deep into injury extra time


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Approaching 25 minutes of drivel so far. No real chances and both teams seem off the boil.

Ref's missing a few late tackles/nudges off the ball. 

It can only get better..., can't it?


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

I was wrong: England are playing worse. Can't string together three passes.


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

It's like a bad Championship game.


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)




----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Poor poor effort from Hart, but not to take anything away from Bale: great goal.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2016)

Interesting....


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> It's like a bad Championship game.



Looks like a pub match with the locals wearing 'proper' shirts.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

England playing with little passion and are at least a yard too slow in everything.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

And despite all the hype, England are playing like the underdogs, nay, the minnows of European football.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2016)

Awesome Bale free kick.

C'mon Wales!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Well-deserved lead for Wales at the interval.

Can England have 11 subs? As long as Wilshite doesn't come on, I'll be slightly (but only slightly) happier.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Awesome Bale free kick.
> 
> C'mon Wales!!!!



Yes, cracking technique there and the ball was still motoring when it hit Hart's hands.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, cracking technique there and the ball was still motoring when it hit Hart's hands.




Hart should have got to that...


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

He did get to it 

How Vardy isn't getting in this team is a mystery to me, Sterling off, waste of a shirt.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4324777, member: 9609"]I wouldn't say it was a well deserved lead, don't think wales were very good, england were the better team but were clumsy, unorganized, and can't get the ball in the net, unlike Bale.
I'm predicting 3-1 to England[/QUOTE]

I think you've been watching a different game to me. And to predict a 3-1 victory I definitely say you're drinking something considerably stronger than my Bishop's Finger!


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

I put a couple of quid on a 3-1 victory before the match, maybe I'll cash-out now


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

At last, something to cheer about, Vardy and Sturridge on


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> At last, something to cheer about, Vardy and Sturridge on



But Rooney's still on!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Think Roy'll be down the job centre in a few weeks time.


----------



## Lonestar (16 Jun 2016)

Engand always choke when it gets to these stages.Looking grim.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

And Vardy does it AGAIN!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

That's added another £50,000 a week to his next pay slip.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Off the inside of his calf muscle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> And Vardy does it AGAIN!


Standing off side waiting for a defender to head it to him! That's a lucky man.


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> And Vardy does it AGAIN!


Never in doubt


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2016)

Rashford coming on. I wondered whether Hodgson would dare.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Jun 2016)

Go on Rashford


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

Now this would be amazing, go on Rashford!!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

How much did Rooney pay for his hair transplant? Is he having it done in installments? One at a time, like!


----------



## mark st1 (16 Jun 2016)

Yesssssssssss


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jun 2016)

Jolly dee


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Well fu*k my old boots!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jun 2016)

Only a game and a half late to suss out your best two strikers Roy.


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Never in doubt


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2016)

That was absolutely class by Sturridge


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2016)

Phew!


----------



## mark st1 (16 Jun 2016)

That was hard work ! Poor game Wales defended like troopers !


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

I would start with the team that finished v Slovakia.

Need to show our attacking intentions, not 'play it safe' like we usually do, take the game to the opposition.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2016)

Sturridge did very well there. Vardy a bit fortunate but on the other hand a Striker's DNA includes being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Several players were off form today: Alli, Kane (but he didn't get much service), Sterling, Smalling.

I reckon that Rose and Walker were the players who had the most ball possession in the entire match.

As long as England improve that's all that's needed. But it's a BIG ask, although Slovakia should be a formality.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2016)

Another easy free bet win, pity I was at work and didn't get the late goal bet on as well...!


----------



## gavgav (16 Jun 2016)

The proverbial game of 2 halves. Garbage 1st half, too slow in possession and Sterling was playing for the opposition as normal! Much needed changes by Hodgson at half time and a better second half. Kane and Ali look knackered to me. Kyle Walker and Rooney best players again.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jun 2016)

Glad we won, but why did Sterling get picked for the game and Kane? Kane looks cream crackered and Sterling just looks crapola I keep wondering what magical dust Citeh sprinkle on English talent. He was pretty good at Liverpool or was it all hype? Think Vardy should take note and stay at Leicester 

Vardy and either Rashford or Sicknote in the middle.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4324888, member: 9609"]we're[/QUOTE]
Bbbbbut ..... I thought you were one of ..... US!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

NI playing with more confidence and conviction. Let's hope they continue.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4325010, member: 9609"]Northumbrian, but been north of the Border for over half me life, I become very English when it comes to football, but very scottish when it comes to rugby[/QUOTE]
_Nearly_ one of us then; that's good enough!


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2016)

Fook it loads of beer..full pub ..wtf...is that the best we can do?????
As for Hart and that Sterling..ffs sort it out Hodgson


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2016)

Going off the games I've seen, I suspect this will be another tournament where England get out the group only to get found out. 

Italy, Germany and Croatia are the best teams so far I reckon.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2016)

Looking forward to the match tonight! 

Should be a good watch although I may have jinxed it by saying that!


----------



## Stephenite (16 Jun 2016)

I'm thoroughly enjoying the entertainment value. Hope England and Wales get something from the last group game to secure advancement. Is 'advancement' an english word? No guesses as to what I've been doing this afternoon.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looking forward to the match tonight!
> 
> Should be a good watch although I may have jinxed it by saying that!



Nah, I'm sure the Polish players will want to put themselves in the shop window so they get picked by Germany.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2016)

Take a bow Big Josh! 

Quick hat trick please so you become worth millions!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2016)

Get in! Another 18/1 injury time winner!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Take a bow Big Josh!
> 
> Quick hat trick please so you become worth millions!



Not quite a hat trick but setting up the second goal is pretty good.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2016)

Wow
Former Aberdeen player actually scores a goal!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Get in! Another 18/1 injury time winner!



Do you bet pounds or pennies?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Do you bet pounds or pennies?


Just a quid this time, didn't look like they were going to score at all but decided it was worth a quid. Which will now set me up for the next game to be a bit more adventurous


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2016)

20,000 there from the north to see a great victory!!





Now we want Germany to beat the Poles!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2016)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz this game is a yawn fest so far.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz this game is a yawn fest so far.



Yes - needs a bit of livening up!

Disappointed thus far!


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2016)

I may have spent more time on the music thread...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2016)

Shocking dull. I shall not be wasting money on this one. Well, maybe a quid on a post -90 goal if 10/1 or better  But at present they could play all night and not score.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - needs a bit of livening up!
> 
> Disappointed thus far!



You have only yourself to blame.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2016)

User said:


> More fool you. The second half has already surpassed the first.


Indeed the first 90 seconds of 2nd half provided more entertainment than the entire 1st half. I decided to stick some money of Germany reaching 7 corners first, which won and then for there to be more than 11 corners in the match, which lost; but still a few quid ahead for the night.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2016)

Bloody Germany couldn't (bother to?) beat Poland almost guaranteeing them both a last 16 place. It looks like Northern Ireland's only hope now is get one of those four third place qualifier spots. Unless they can beat the Hun on Tuesday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2016)

May I just say that the Welsh team stayed at my hotel in Lens yesterday ... can't say I recognised any of them ....


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> May I just say that the Welsh team stayed at my hotel in Lens yesterday ... can't say I recognised any of them ....




Are you a football fan or follower of the game?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are you a football fan or follower of the game?


Neither fan nor follower really, but when sniffer dogs, security guards, police and a strange tribe invade your regular hotel, you do wonder what's going on !


----------



## User482 (17 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> May I just say that the Welsh team stayed at my hotel in Lens yesterday ... can't say I recognised any of them ....



The world's most expensive footballer is Welsh. He's relatively famous...


----------



## midlife (17 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> The world's most expensive footballer is Welsh. He's relatively famous...









Shaun


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

Now it's Sweden v Italy in Toulouse.

Having lived in Sweden for 14 years I suppose I should be cheering them on.






and a close-up


----------



## philk56 (17 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> The world's most expensive footballer is Welsh. He's relatively famous...


To be fair he was pretty anonymous yesterday apart from the goal (which should have been saved).


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Shaun


Giant Haystacks?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Shaun


Giant Haystacks?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> The world's most expensive footballer is Welsh. He's relatively famous...


He maybe, but I didn't spot him.


----------



## midlife (17 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> He maybe, but I didn't spot him.



He was in his room rearranging his top knot!

Shaun


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2016)

New Chelsea manager on a role....

Hope he stays on it too.


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> New Chelsea manager on a role....
> 
> Hope he stays on it too.



Do you mean a roll??


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2016)

Cheese?


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Cheese?


Nah Mourinho left Chelsea


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

What a cracking game between Czech Republic and Croatia. The best so far I've seen at the Euros.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

But with 5 minutes to go, some moronic Croatian fans throw on some kind of explosive 'fireworks' - stupid!


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2016)

Did the ref say let the wookies win? Great game apart from the idiots


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

Well, the fans cost the team two points as Croatia squandered a 2-0 lead, giving away a penalty in the 4th minute of extra time due to the explosives being thrown near Cech's goal. Croatia completely out-played the Czech Republic, but the fans blew it for them. Fakkin' nobbers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Well, the fans cost the team two points as Croatia squandered a 2-0 lead, giving away a penalty in the 4th minute of extra time due to the explosives being thrown near Cech's goal. Croatia completely out-played the Czech Republic, but the fans blew it for them. Fakkin' nobbers.


Croatians played with flair, got 2 goals up, then Croatians played with flares and drew.

Phew, just got that pun in before Lineker....


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jun 2016)

Good luck trying to stay in the completion Croatia


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2016)

All the security...bombs and ak's are a possibility if thats the level their at


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2016)

They lost the plot after Modric went off. The little fella should have stayed at Spurs though, I've never really forgiven him for moving to a small Spanish club.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Do you mean a roll??



Yes! Well spotted @vickster 

He seems to be smart tactically which is great as we need all the help we can get to push Le Arse back to their usual place or three below us next season.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

Spain v Turkey now. Ramos booked inside 2 minutes.

Hmmm, could be plenty of yellow and red cards in this game.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2016)

Holding your face and rolling around after being touched in the chest area!!! Cheating footy stars..if only they watched the replay Refs.m


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2016)

This could be a whitewash


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> This could be a whitewash


Yes, I think this game is pretty much over now.


----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I think this game is pretty much over now.


The commentator on the Croatia game said that earlier


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> The commentator on the Croatia game said that earlier


Well, it could be an interesting game for you now. I wouldn't put money on Turkey. And I'll save my football watching for another match.


----------



## gaz71 (17 Jun 2016)

I took Morata out of my sun dream team earlier this week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2016)

What a pleasure to hear Bilic's post match analysis. Clearly knows his stuff and far more interesting than the clichéd tripe trotted out by Shearer etc.

I thought Pulis was good as the secondary commentator too.

Spain - classy side, best I've seen in the tournament so far and they weren't at full throttle either.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Spain - classy side, best I've seen in the tournament so far and they weren't at full throttle either.



But Turkey were beyond dire.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What a pleasure to hear Bilic's post match analysis. Clearly knows his stuff and far more interesting than the clichéd tripe trotted out by Shearer etc.
> 
> I thought Pulis was good as the secondary commentator too.
> 
> Spain - classy side, best I've seen in the tournament so far and they weren't at full throttle either.



Slavan is good isn't he Lothar comes across quite well seems to know his stuff. Also got a lot of time for Martin Keown doesn't waffle on and managed to stick Nobby Savage in his place quite a few times yesterday.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> But Turkey were beyond dire.



Agreed (apart from the first 25 mins when they seemed up for it and were ok), but Spain had some lovely slick movement even when not fully on song.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Slavan is good isn't he Lothar comes across quite well seems to know his stuff. Also got a lot of time for Martin Keown doesn't waffle on and managed to stick Nobby Savage in his place quite a few times yesterday.



Yes, I feel like I am learning something when I listen to guys like that. I like the tactical side of the game and do a reasonable amount of swatting up on it but I don't see enough live games to really grasp what is going on at the subtle level.

I come to two conclusions when I listen to many (but not all) ex-players who have not managed wittering on about the game - either they can't articulate their understanding or they were massively dependant on their managers tactical insights to function within and as part of the teams they played in. I veer towards the latter.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jun 2016)

shaping up to be quite a good tournament so far. Hope Belgium don't turn up again tomorrow would like to see ROI get a result.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, I feel like I am learning something when I listen to guys like that. I like the tactical side of the game and do a reasonable amount of swatting up on it but I don't see enough live games to really grasp what is going on at the subtle level.
> 
> I come to two conclusions when I listen to many (but not all) ex-players who have not managed wittering on about the game - either they can't articulate their understanding or they were massively dependant on their managers tactical insights to function within and as part of the teams they played in. I veer towards the latter.



It's good to hear the knowledge of them like you say you can hear the ones that seriously know there stuff versus the ex players who know how to play in there position on the pitch. Although hated by many Ferdinand talks a good game positioning wise and tactics (only defensive tactics admitidly) Shearer was or is one of my heroes but he just comes across as scripted to me Ian Wright is an over excited fan who I'm sure one day will slip up and drop an F bomb about England. Pulls was good though I listen to radio commentary quite a lot Danny Higginbotham is a very good co commentator.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> But Turkey were beyond dire.


What's beyond dire?
Dire rear, maybe?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> What's beyond dire?
> Dire rear, maybe?


Watching an England match the commentator feverishly announced ''That was dire!'' After a couple of seconds of reflection, I realised that it was Dier.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> shaping up to be quite a good tournament so far. Hope Belgium don't turn up again tomorrow would like to see ROI get a result.



I've got Belgium in the sweepstake at work so need them to win.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Can anyone explain how the 3rd place teams are sorted?




I think by win/loss and goal difference.


----------



## MarkF (18 Jun 2016)

gaz71 said:


> I took Morata out of my sun dream team earlier this week.



I put £1 on him to score first and won a whopping £4.80.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Can anyone explain how the 3rd place teams are sorted?





ianrauk said:


> I think by win/loss and goal difference.



Correct...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...y-does-the-new-third-place-qualification-sys/

Seems that 4 out of the 6 3rd place teams go through.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Correct...
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...y-does-the-new-third-place-qualification-sys/
> 
> Seems that 4 out of the 6 3rd place teams go through.



Same as in the World Cup I think - of all the 3rd placed teams the top 4 ranked by co-efficient go through.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Jun 2016)

Footballers vs. stretchers


----------



## MarkF (18 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Republic of Ireland need to improve second half but 0 - 0 will do for the moment....



0-0 will do at FT for me. 

EDIT:- Bollocks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jun 2016)

User said:


> very disappointing, I'm afraid Belguim were just too good for the Republic.....need to beat Italy which is possible but might need a few goals which will be a tad more difficult...



I hope ROI don't upset our new manager - we need him on a roll (which I've spelt right this time).


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jun 2016)

Iceland have taken the lead against Hungary.


----------



## Rasmus (18 Jun 2016)

Fun game to watch - maybe not the greatest quality, but lots of tension. Draw a fair result for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

I'm needing Mr Ronaldo to bring his scoring boots with him tonight please. 
A decent couple of winning bets last night (over 2.5 goals and Spain first to 7 corners), but I then stuck the winnings on Tommy Seymour scoring a try against Japan. Which didn't quite go to plan. The Japanese player who got yellow carded for knocking the ball forward just as it was being passed to Seymour for an easy try (and which resulted in a penalty try being awarded) is not my favourite person at the moment...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

It would appear Mr Ronaldo is wearing my football boots...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

I despair - "the Austrian players have every right to be arguing with the ref there...". No, no they don't. Accept it and move on. Arse.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Ronaldo is a big nobhead. I may have said that before.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Ronaldo is a big nobhead. I may have said that before.


He is. 

However he is a big nobhead who needs to score a fecking goal tonight.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> He is.
> 
> However he is a big nobhead who needs to score a fecking goal tonight.


You do know that this thread is about football?
The small-time punter betting thread is thaddaway>>>>>>>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> You do know that this thread is about football?
> The small-time punter betting thread is thaddaway>>>>>>>


There's nothing small-time about 67p


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

Anyway, chastisement noted.

Quite an entertaining game this one.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Anyway, chastisement noted.
> 
> Quite an entertaining game this one.


I get such pleasure seeing Ronaldo smirking in frustration.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

whereas I can watch a sublime player like Messi, in admiration and expectation


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

Who is the nobber doing the punditry role in commentary?


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Martin Keown


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Is he that bad? He's tolerable to me.
I like the way he says 'strenf' for 'strength'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Martin Keown


Ah right, that would account for his "rightly arguing with the ref" comment. He's a nobber.

Feck me, what does Ronaldo have to do to score!! Apart from score, obvs.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Puta!


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

What odds did you get for la poncao Ron to core anyway? 
67p @ 5-1 on?


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

What the Fuchs that?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> What odds did you get for la poncao Ron to core anyway?
> 67p @ 5-1 on?


The small-time betting thread is thataway ya nobber >>>>>


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> The small-time betting thread is thataway ya nobber >>>>>


Pah!


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2016)

Oy!

C'mon Austria.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2016)

Bugger!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

Un - fecking - believable


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Tee heeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2016)

Hah!


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Arnautovitch is a bit of a flouncy tart too


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2016)

Gloss paint on the posts, he could see his reflection in it and couldn't take his eyes off himself.


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2016)

Ronaldo's having a 'mare


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2016)

Eder for an 'eader


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

of course the prat was offside


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2016)

It gets worse for the nobber (Ronaldo not Noodles)


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2016)

Hah!


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

El poncio was deliberately standing 3 yards off as the kick was taken


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

Me writing that twat Ronaldo's name down, and @rich p telling me that the small-time betting thread is elsewehere


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2016)

El Poncio


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2016)

RonalD'oh


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2016)

Ha ha!! Where were the tears though?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2016)

I'm probably on my own here, but I have some sympathy for Ronaldo.

It must be infuriating to play for such a useless national side when you're one of the best players in the world (and to be honest I would argue he's the best). At least Wales have a decent team ethos, as do Sweden although they aren't as good, and Argentina other decent players, but when you're pretty much the only guy in the team who can kick a ball in a straight line... 

It would drive me mental so I get where he's coming from. Yes, he should shut it sometimes, but he's never been that sort of guy, and I like that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm probably on my own here, but I have some sympathy for Ronaldo.
> 
> It must be infuriating to play for such a useless national side when you're one of the best players in the world (and to be honest I would argue he's the best). At least Wales have a decent team ethos, as do Sweden although they aren't as good, and Argentina other decent players, but when you're pretty much the only guy in the team who can kick a ball in a straight line...
> 
> It would drive me mental so I get where he's coming from. Yes, he should shut it sometimes, but he's never been that sort of guy, and I like that.



He doesn't bother me much at all but Lovely Wife cannot stand him.

He does set himself up for a fall though. Guy's a genius with a ball though. Got to be at/near the top of an all time best list.

And yes, must be frustrating for talented players like him to play in a sub-par national team. Portugal really haven't got going and don't look like they will at this rate.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2016)

Nice!

We're up 6 places to 4th...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/tables


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He doesn't bother me much at all but Lovely Wife cannot stand him.
> 
> He does set himself up for a fall though. Guy's a genius with a ball though. Got to be at/near the top of an all time best list.
> 
> And yes, must be frustrating for talented players like him to play in a sub-par national team. Portugal really haven't got going and don't look like they will at this rate.



Not as good as he was, struggling to get past people out wide now, worse though is his negative attitude which makes it all about him, when things go right, and all about the other 10, when they don't. He is a de-motivating captain having a negative affect on his team, waving his arms around in despair at his team mates shortcomings, they'd have been better off without him v Iceland & Austria IMO.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2016)

_Should_ Iceland go on to win the Euros, and if Portugal fail to advance, in a thousand years time there will be sagas devoted to the god-like St. Christiano who did so much for the good of Icelandic football.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2016)

Iceland wouldn't be unprecedented. Greece won it in 2004.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2016)

I am less annoyed at Ronaldo today, having just discovered Mr Bet365 refunded my bet as part of their "bore score draw" promotion. So nothing lost.  67p to spend on tonight's games...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2016)

tchhh, burning a hole in your pocket I see.


----------



## User482 (19 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Iceland wouldn't be unprecedented. Greece won it in 2004.


And Denmark weren't even supposed to be in the tournament in '92.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2016)

MarkF said:


> Not as good as he was, struggling to get past people out wide now, worse though is his negative attitude which makes it all about him, when things go right, and all about the other 10, when they don't. He is a de-motivating captain having a negative affect on his team, waving his arms around in despair at his team mates shortcomings, they'd have been better off without him v Iceland & Austria IMO.



Not as good as he was?! Second highest goalscorer in La Liga and highest in the Champions League. Not a great deal more he can do there!

I do agree that he shouldn't captain Portugal. Moutinho or Queresma for me.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Not as good as he was?! Second highest goalscorer in La Liga and highest in the Champions League. Not a great deal more he can do there!
> 
> I do agree that he shouldn't captain Portugal. Moutinho or Queresma for me.



Fair enough but I honestly think they'd be better of without him (not just another captain) in the humdrum games, he is having a negative affect rather than a positive one on his team. He is not producing, but keeps getting the supply, because him just being there demands it, the last free kick was pitiful and you just knew it was going to be so.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> And Denmark weren't even supposed to be in the tournament in '92.


I'd forgotten about them.

Maybe even hopeless minnows like England have a chance?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2016)

MarkF said:


> Fair enough but I honestly think they'd be better of without him (not just another captain) in the humdrum games, he is having a negative affect rather than a positive one on his team. He is not producing, but keeps getting the supply, because him just being there demands it, the last free kick was pitiful and you just knew it was going to be so.



Yeah that's fair. I think it's a pressure thing to be honest, that he doesn't handle particularly well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2016)

Blooming heck that first half was dull - France look sluggish to me and the Swiss look fairly solid but haven't yet worked out where the French goal is.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Blooming heck that first half was dull - France look sluggish to me and the Swiss look fairly solid but haven't yet worked out where the French goal is.



Watching the wrong game, Romania v Albania is a cracker, the latter were pants for 25 minutes and then started playing in a manically determined fashion.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2016)

MarkF said:


> Watching the wrong game, Romania v Albania is a cracker, the latter were pants for 25 minutes and then started playing in a manically determined fashion.




Thanks for the reminder.. just switch over to watch that one instead.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jun 2016)

A poor game indeed but what a strike from Payet hit the bar but boy did he hit that sweetly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> A poor game indeed but what a strike from Payet hit the bar but boy did he hit that sweetly.


It got a bit better towards the end and CH got out of jail with that Payet shot. Still, CH were solid, well, except for their shirts.... (Half-Swiss, me.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2016)

Albania game is mental


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2016)

Well done Albania

Romania on their way home


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It got a bit better towards the end and CH got out of jail with that Payet shot. Still, CH were solid, well, except for their shirts.... (Half-Swiss, me.)



Never seen anything like it 6 ripped shirts and 1 burst ball ? These games are coming thick and fast final group games started already.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

Far from convinced that England have a good team out tonight. They _should_ still win, but Wilshite is no (Aaron) Ramsay. And without Rooney in the starting line-up, England, IMO, lack a play-maker/linkman.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2016)

How frustrating! So much possession and so many attempts but they don't look like they'll score. Make me eat my words!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2016)

The Welsh are outstanding


----------



## gavgav (20 Jun 2016)

Typical England. All the possession, final ball and set piece delivery poor.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

Can someone tell me if Lallana is any good? I've watched him enough times now and I can't decide either way.
Maybe he's the new Martin Peters.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

p.s. Has Glenn Hoddle ever said anything insightful?


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> p.s. Has Glenn Hoddle ever said anything insightful?



Only via Eileen Drewery.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

TFFT! Wilshite off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2016)

Rooney on for Wilshere. Good substitution because he's not on top of his game tonight.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Rooney on for *Wilshite*. Good substitution because he's not on top of his game tonight.



Is he ever?


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2016)

For a lad with glass ankles it's a miracle he can walk, let alone kick a ball!


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

It may be my ears but I think there's someone called Hampshire playing for Slovakia and another called Pickering.
Ronnie?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2016)

Wales are doing well. 3 - 0 up!


----------



## colly (20 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> p.s. Has Glenn Hoddle ever said anything insightful?


He did once say:

'What they need to do is get the ball and stop the opposition from getting it back'

A footballing tactical genius.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2016)

Over complicated in approach, poor in final execution, narrow in attack, clueless in midfield, row Z aiming when shooting.

Well, at least England, are consistent year-on-year.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2016)

If i hear once more that Wales will top the fecking group!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wales are doing well. 3 - 0 up!



Yebbut, it's only Russia.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

Two thoughts - IN PLAY - as Ray Wionstone might say...
Dier is getting more and more impressive as long as they don't make him do too much creatively
And, Henderson hasn't been quite as bad as I expected
And, Vardy hasn't been in the game


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> If i hear once more that Wales will top the group!!!!



They'll probably vote to 'remain' as well.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Two thoughts - IN PLAY - as Ray Wionstone might say...
> Dier is getting more and more impressive as long as they don't make him do too much creatively
> And, Henderson hasn't been quite as bad as I expected
> And, Vardy hasn't been in the game



Nor Sturridge.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

Very creative from Dier there!!!!!!!
WTF do I know


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2016)

Wot you nobbers watching Engerland dullness for?


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Wot you nobbers watching Engerland dullness for?



Because Scotland aren't there to 'entertain' us.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Because Scotland aren't there to 'entertain' us.


C'mon whoever they are playing! Last minute goal...


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2016)

We took the decision to boycott UEFA and FIFA years ago, correctly predicting the ethical shambles and wanting no part of it.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2016)

Wales are playing out of their skins. Totally playing Russia off the park.
Bale, 3 in 3. Tournament top scorer.

Get in there boys!
Wonderful stuff.

..and topping the group...


----------



## User482 (20 Jun 2016)

I'm left with the feeling that England are considerably worse than the commentators would have us believe.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> I'm left with the feeling that England are considerably worse than the commentators would have us believe.



No, they're even worse than that.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2016)

Argh. Get it on target.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2016)

Bloody Slovaks keep on getting in the way of shots!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2016)

Well done and well played Wales.. awesome stuff.

Topping the group... and well deserved.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Jun 2016)

Terrific result for Wales!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2016)

Yes, well done Wales. Excellent stuff.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2016)




----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2016)

Not sure who that leaves England with in the next round... Could a partial Brexit be on the cards?!


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

Does 'clinical' have an opposite?
Cos that's what our finishing is.


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2016)

England v Portugal next round?

Ronaldo will find his form that game, undoubtedly.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jun 2016)

Defeat on penalties to Portugal in round 2, put us out of our misery.

Putting England aside, this must be the worst major tournament in my memory, and I'm going back as far as 1986 World Cup here.

Shockingly poor quality, hardly any goals. 

Boring!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2016)

I'll leave you all wringing your hands and highlighting your own failings, no need for me to help but give me a shout if you want


----------



## User482 (20 Jun 2016)

Bilic is cutting through the crap.


----------



## jowwy (20 Jun 2016)

Welsh and proud tonight

Cymru am byth


----------



## gavroche (20 Jun 2016)

Well done Wales!! I am so pleased for them and hope they will go higher.


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Does 'clinical' have an opposite?
> Cos that's what our finishing is.


Crap


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2016)

It's the fans i feel sorry for. They'd follow any old shite wearing the three lions and boy are they following some shite! I wonder what bollocks "Woy" will have lined up as an excuse?


----------



## subaqua (20 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll leave you all wringing your hands and highlighting your own failings, no need for me to help but give me a shout if you want


I saw the scots there. The saltire from the lights  

Would be good if Scotland had made it .

Cymru am byth


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> Welsh and proud tonight
> 
> Cymru am byth


You're right to feel proud. It was England who gifted them their single point.


----------



## Fnaar (20 Jun 2016)

Great victory for Wales. Especially when you consider that it's only roughly the size of Wales.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2016)

gavgav said:


> Defeat on penalties to Portugal in round 2, put us out of our misery.
> 
> Putting England aside, this must be the worst major tournament in my memory, and I'm going back as far as 1986 World Cup here.
> 
> ...



Lack of goals is frustrating, but seeing genuinely tiny teams (Albania, Iceland, Norn Iron etc) mix it with the big boys is great I think! They play some excellent team football with the big stars not quite gelling.

I expect this will change once the groups and round 2 are over, but I hope at least one of the minnows goes deep.


----------



## MarkF (20 Jun 2016)

gavgav said:


> Defeat on penalties to Portugal in round 2, put us out of our misery.
> 
> Putting England aside, this must be the worst major tournament in my memory, and I'm going back as far as 1986 World Cup here.
> 
> ...



It was the best tournament in the world till they expanded it. The last 2 Euros were full of top quality games from start to finish. Introduce some no-hopers and you have what we have, teams defending to the death with an eye on their next game, where they might "get something".............. to finish 3rd in a 4 team group.............. and qualify.  .


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2016)

Roy Keane is telling his players to commit fouls, bringing down opponents if they have to to stop them in their tracks. He was always a headcase dirty git as a player!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36579889


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2016)

Bit more nuance to Keane's interview than the BBC are reporting...

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/jun/20/roy-keane-italy-republic-of-ireland-euro-2016


----------



## mark st1 (21 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Roy Keane is telling his players to commit fouls, bringing down opponents if they have to to stop them in their tracks. He was always a headcase dirty git as a player!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36579889



Sounds like he wants to play Italy at there own game to me.


----------



## gaz71 (21 Jun 2016)

Aaron Ramsey scored last night,the celebs are worried!


----------



## jowwy (21 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're right to feel proud. It was England who gifted them their single point.


And wales gifted england their only win


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jun 2016)

Didn't the media hype the heck out of this England side? (again)

Didn't the bookies make them favourites? (again)

Will we never learn, "best league in the world"?


----------



## philk56 (21 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Will we never learn, "best league in the world"?



Well there are more players from the Premier League than any other league playing in the Euros


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Didn't the media hype the heck out of this England side? (again)
> 
> Didn't the bookies make them favourites? (again)
> 
> Will we never learn, "best league in the world"?



Not as bad this time I don't think.

Nah, always been France.

Best league my arse. Best for lining Murdoch's pockets!


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2016)

philk56 said:


> Well there are more players from the Premier League than any other league playing in the Euros


That'll all change after Brexit


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jun 2016)

I thought Rooney was the central plank?


----------



## SteCenturion (21 Jun 2016)

philk56 said:


> Well there are more players from the Premier League than any other league playing in the Euros


All change by Friday ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jun 2016)

philk56 said:


> Well there are more players from the Premier League than any other league playing in the Euros


Ker-ching!


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jun 2016)

We moan about England, but the biggest under achievers in football must be Russia. Population 144 million, best World Cup was losing semi-finalists in 1966 and just one win in the European Championships in 1960 when they competed as the USSR with an even bigger population base. Apart from that nothing from a nation with a strong domestic league and few if any foreign imports.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jun 2016)

maybe because drugs don't much enhance football abilities?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2016)

I've just got in from work, i didn't know it was a 5 o clock kick off! Come on the north!!


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

NI could be 4 down by now


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jun 2016)

Why are NI playing like England?


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> maybe because drugs don't much enhance football abilities?


You think, I reckon Football now is like the Armstrong era was. Barely any testing is done and where there is cash/performance there will be muck.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Why are NI playing like England?



i think NI are playing like more like Slovakia last night, defending all the time. Let's hope they have the same luck.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> NI could be 4 down by now




I think you could say that now but not when you posted.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think you could say that now but not when you posted.


What?
Germany had 4 golden opportunities in the first 12 minutes! Are you watching on catch up?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> What?
> Germany had 4 golden opportunities in the first 12 minutes! Are you watching on catch up?



2 maybe but not 4.


----------



## Stephenite (21 Jun 2016)

The fans, of both sides, are putting in a great performance in the NI v Germany game.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> 2 maybe but not 4.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jun 2016)

Looks like Mick had a good game. Learnt all he knows at Falkirk dontcha know.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2016)

what the hell is that Spanish kit about?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## Fnaar (21 Jun 2016)

Looks like they've all vomited down the front. Good goal though.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

Spain and Germany have both looked pretty classy more often than not but both seem to suffering from not having a decent striker.
Where are the likes of Van Basten, Bettega, Klose these days. Am I showing my age?


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Still Dutch


...and your point is?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2016)

I'm surprised how good Croatia look. (Saying nowt about their fans, mind.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> ...and your point is?


He hasn't seceded or been suceeded?


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He hasn't seceded or been suceeded?


I'm none the wiser


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2016)

Czech Republic 0 Turkey 2. It's looking good for NI...so far. As long as Turkey don't let in 3 goals then NI will be in the next round.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

What time are the Croatian ultras due to set off the fireworks?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> What time are the Croatian ultras due to set off the fireworks?


I heard that there was a plot to attack the referee that the Croatian police notified the French police about. Maybe, as committed saboteurs, they'll attack themselves instead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Czech Republic 0 Turkey 2. It's looking good for NI...so far. As long as Turkey don't let in 3 goals then NI will be in the next round.




Is it don't or doesn't? I'm thinking it's don't because we're talking about the football team called Turkey not the country. If it was the country then wouldn't it be doesn't? Then again a country wouldn't be playing a football match.


----------



## Piemaster (21 Jun 2016)

Forgot to post this the other day, a comment from my wife, browsing her tablet
"Ooh, look at that score. Chili have beaten Mexico 7-0 in the Euros'
Aww..bless 

"Darling, the EU has been expanding, but don't you think that might be stretching it a bit?"


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I heard that there was a plot to attack the referee that the Croatian police notified the French police about. Maybe, as committed saboteurs, they'll attack themselves instead.


Nutjobs aside, I do hope that Croatia nick this one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is it don't or doesn't? I'm thinking it's don't because we're talking about the football team called Turkey not the country. If it was the country then wouldn't it be doesn't? Then again a country wouldn't be playing a football match.


Both are in current usage. US tend to emphasise the team so singular, UK usage uses the plural (number of individual players). I tend to the plural but neither is unidiomatic.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2016)

De Gea,
Sorry @mark st1 , he's a very average goal keeper. Certainly not world class.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Nutjobs aside, I do hope that Croatia nick this one




Careful what you wish for


----------



## philk56 (21 Jun 2016)

Croatia looking very good and that's without Modric.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


>



Thing of beauty.

Like an extended take on Germany's World Cup '94 top.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jun 2016)

The bottom half of the draw is starting to look a bit tricky. 
Spain, Germany, France , Italy and England already in the bottom half.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Careful what you wish for


? 
Spain or Italy will go out now?
England will play Austria, Hungary, Portugal or |Iceland and deserve to go out if they can't bet any of those.
Unless, I've got it arse about face...


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> ?
> Spain or Italy will go out now?
> England will play Austria, Hungary, Portugal or |Iceland and deserve to go out if they can't bet any of those.
> Unless, I've got it arse about face...




Sorry I meant, you calling a Croatia win.. Came out wrong


----------



## mark st1 (21 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> De Gea,
> Sorry @mark st1 , he's a very average goal keeper. Certainly not world class.



2014/15





2015/16





Not his best night tonight I'll grant you that but he has held off some pretty tasty keepers in the often named "best league in the world" for the last couple of years. Compared to the gangly fragile plastic hands he was when he turned up I'd hand on heart only swap him for Neuer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2016)

Northern Ireland have made it through to the last 16!France or Wales await them. I think this will be as far as they go(well if they get France) but what an achievement! Their fans out sung the Germans(granted that's not hard to do ) and have been a credit to the little country, just like their team!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


>



Close up like here it looks good but from a distance it looks naff. It does look much like an 80's and early 90's national side kit.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> And wales gifted england their only win



Wales froze, I'd bet on them to beat England if they met again.

How come De Gea looks a cool man mountain for Man U, but a bag of nerves for Spain?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2016)

Accrington Stanley have been given permission to build our new stand.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/06/planning-permission-received/


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Didn't the media hype the heck out of this England side? (again)
> 
> Didn't the bookies make them favourites? (again)
> 
> Will we never learn, "best league in the world"?


The premier is the best in the world.......but it is full of spanish, italian, french, uragian


MarkF said:


> Wales froze, I'd bet on them to beat England if they met again.
> 
> How come De Gea looks a cool man mountain for Man U, but a bag of nerves for Spain?


I dont care hes a manc.....not really a good question to ask a liverpool fan lol


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> The premier is the best in the world.......but it is full of spanish, italian, french, uragian
> 
> I dont care hes a manc.....not really a good question to ask a liverpool fan lol


I will admit to being a non-follower , but am interested in knowing on what basis you claim that the Premier league is the best in the world.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> The premier is the best in the world.......but it is full of spanish, italian, french, uragian
> 
> I dont care hes a manc.....not really a good question to ask a liverpool fan lol



Mignolet or De Gea for your club ?


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> I will admit to being a non-follower , but am interested in knowing on what basis you claim that the Premier league is the best in the world.



On the basis of head to head fixtures between the best Premier League sides and the best sides in other European leagues, it isn't


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> The premier is the best in the world.......but it is full of spanish, italian, french, uragian
> 
> I dont care hes a manc.....not really a good question to ask a liverpool fan lol


What's a Uragian??


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> On the basis of head to head fixtures between the best Premier League sides and the best sides in other European leagues, it isn't



Totally agreed. It's just been said so much by Sky, and to a lesser extent the BBC that football fans have come to believe it. It's not particularly competitive and rarely chucks up aberrations like Blackburn and Leicester. Same goes for the top 4.

There were a few years where English sides dominated Europe recently, and that may come again with the stupid amount of money now available to entice everyone and their mum, but for now the majority of the best players in the world aren't in the Premier League.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

User said:


> About £50,000 per week.



Man Shitty would buy him for that,


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> What's a Uragian??


Ooops here come the spelling police

People from uruguay are uruguans arent they???


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Mignolet or De Gea for your club ?


Karius...........de gea is a manc and doesnt deserve to wear the lfc shirt and never will


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> I will admit to being a non-follower , but am interested in knowing on what basis you claim that the Premier league is the best in the world.


More teams competing for the trophy than in spain, france, germany..faster flowing attacking football and to prove it even more a 3.6billion poind tv package thats the biggest in europe


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> Karius...........de gea is a manc and doesnt deserve to wear the lfc shirt and never will


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2016)

The PL is sold around the world, on the back of thrills and spills and historical links, moreso than any of the other top leagues which can be stultifyingly dull. 
Those leagues have higher skill levels, although the PL is played at such a pace, demanded often by the crowd, that even the skilful foreign players end up being reduced to the lowest common denominator. 
Some like Silva, Payet and others can still look sublime but others, like de Maria just can't cope.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> More teams competing for the trophy than in spain, france, germany..faster flowing attacking football and to prove it even more a 3.6billion poind tv package thats the biggest in europe



Routinely, 4.

Hawd me back!


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Routinely, 4.
> 
> Hawd me back!


Routenly 4 may win it.....but other teams push them close

Liverpool, spurs and this year leciester have pushed those teams in recent years......but remember arsenal have not won it in 11 years although constantly get top 4.

But in spain 2 teams....real and barca
Germany only bayern
France paris saint german
Italy.....anyone who stumps up the biggest bribe.......


----------



## DaggersJeff (22 Jun 2016)

Give me the national league anyday........
The PL is full of bank rolling prima donnas!! English football's death sentence was pronounced at the inception of the PL!

With a bit of luck.....a lot of these overseas money launderers will be struggling to get work once we LEAVE Europe

"De Gea is a manc"..............hmmm thought he was Spanish!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jun 2016)

It's marketing spin to ensure millions hand over their dosh to SKY and BT Sport.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> Routenly 4 may win it.....but other teams push them close
> 
> Liverpool, spurs and this year leciester have pushed those teams in recent years......but remember arsenal have not won it in 11 years although constantly get top 4.
> 
> ...



Fair points, but mine is that there isn't really a 'best' league, the money biased leagues are pish to be honest.


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> Ooops here come the spelling police
> 
> People from uruguay are uruguans arent they???


Uruguayans


----------



## MarkF (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> Routenly 4 may win it.....but other teams push them close
> 
> Liverpool, spurs and this year leciester have pushed those teams in recent years......but remember arsenal have not won it in 11 years although constantly get top 4.
> 
> ...



I go and watch several La Liga or Adelante games a season, stick Barca, Real/Atletico Madrid and Seville in the PL and that is the top 4 sorted, leaving the might of the EPL to fight for the Europa Cup places. Seville, Bilbao and Valencia will all push on this year with the new fairer TV deal kicking in. IMO La Liga is the best league, it has the best teams and best players.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> It's marketing spin to ensure millions hand over their dosh to SKY and BT Sport.



Yes, _"It's Super Sunday, West Brom v Stoke."_


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> Routenly 4 may win it.....but other teams push them close
> 
> Liverpool, spurs and this year leciester have pushed those teams in recent years......but remember arsenal have not won it in 11 years although constantly get top 4.
> 
> ...



I think Athletico Madrid being in 2 of the last 3 Champions league finals makes them a good shout for being a top team. Not the most attractive team granted always in or around the top 3 believe they even won the league 2 seasons ago. Bit of a selling club though unfortunately.


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> Give me the national league anyday........
> The PL is full of bank rolling prima donnas!! English football's death sentence was pronounced at the inception of the PL!
> 
> With a bit of luck.....a lot of these overseas money launderers will be struggling to get work once we LEAVE Europe
> ...


No hes a manc.....he plays for manc utd, but hes from spain.


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Fair points, but mine is that there isn't really a 'best' league, the money biased leagues are pish to be honest.


Unless your based in the country your team play......then thats the "best" league


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Jun 2016)

My point is that though it may be the most commercially successful league and possibly the most visually exciting, in terms of overall standard it seems to fall short of the levels attained in other European leagues.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> No hes a manc.....he plays for manc utd, but hes from spain.



So Rooney isn't a scouser, then?


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> So Rooney isn't a scouser, then?


Only when he's playing crap


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Only when he's playing crap



That'll make him Scottish.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Are we all hoping for another Ronal-doh master class this evening?


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Are we all hoping for another Ronal-doh master class this evening?


What result do we need to avoid playing Portugal next?
We're always crap against them and El Poncio is bound to play a blinder against us.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> What result do we need to avoid playing Portugal next?
> We're always crap against them and El Poncio is bound to play a blinder against us.


Them to lose would do it 

I have a horrible feeling we'll end up playing them just in time for his form to return.


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> So Rooney isn't a scouser, then?


Not interested in rooney as he was an everton scouse not a liverpool one.

Also the day he scored and kissed the manc badge was enough to declare himself a prize pratt in my eyes


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

I predict a barnstorming performance from Portugal and Ronaldo, top the group with ease, we end up playing a battered Hungary next


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

jowwy said:


> Not interested in rooney as he was an everton scouse not a liverpool one.



Same same but SAME.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=scouse


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

Blimey, bet the whole of Iceland is going BERSERK right now.

And Hungary have taken the lead over Portugal.

Should have kept your mouth shut, Ronni.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Portugal going home as it stands.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jun 2016)

Hungary have got an old man in pyjamas playing in goal and Ronaldo still can't score.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

Austria just missed a penalty.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Austria just missed a penalty.


All setting up nicely for an England v Iceland game in the next round


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> All setting up nicely for an England v Iceland game in the next round



The humiliation of it all: underdogs to Iceland.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

Portugal just equalised against Hungary.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Portugal just equalised against Hungary.



Grandaddy beaten by Nanny.

Sounds like an Express headline.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jun 2016)

I'd say our best teams are pretty competitive in Europe.

http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html

We usually have 2 in the Top 10 (CFC/MUFC) and Arsenal always run fairly high in the rankings and obviously MCFC are slowly getting to grips with Europe (takes a while).


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Ronaldo is back


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

Love him or hate him that is a filthy goal from Ronaldo.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Love him or hate him that is a filthy goal from Ronaldo.



I like him, but not when he opens his mouth. 

His talent and skill are way beyond question, though.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

What a game this is!!


----------



## Stephenite (22 Jun 2016)

Eggysheggydreg!!!


----------



## Rasmus (22 Jun 2016)

Szeretlek Magyarország!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jun 2016)

Hungary are just trolling Ronaldo


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

3-3 El Poncio..


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

3-3 -a real thriller.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Hungary hit the post


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

Wouldn't have had this down as the highest scoring game of the tournament so far


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I like him, but not when he opens his mouth.
> 
> His talent and skill are way beyond question, though.



+1


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Wouldn't have had this down as the highest scoring game of the tournament so far


Finally got a bet up at this tournament, went for 4 or more goals in this one.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jun 2016)

England would have a chance against this lot. Portugal don't actually seem to have a defence.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> England would have a chance against this lot. Portugal don't actually seem to have a defence.



Doesn't matter: we don't have an attack.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> England would have a chance against this lot. Portugal don't actually seem to have a defence.


Steady on. 

You might find out tho...


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Finally got a bet up at this tournament, went for 4 or more goals in this one.



Top man I've earnt a grand total of £5.80 so far off of the £3 I've bet. I'm tempted to quit whilst I'm ahead. A victory for the little guy and all that


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Iceland score


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2016)

Very funny seeing the pundits relieved at getting Iceland - they'll pump England.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Very funny seeing the pundits relieved at getting Iceland - they'll pump England.


Is that where you will be putting your money?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Is that where you will be putting your money?


I shall be using my usual in-depth knowledge of the game to select options. And also sticking a wad on Iceland.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Very funny seeing the pundits relieved at getting Iceland - they'll pump England.



Lol been on the Buckfast have we son


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Lol been on the Buckfast have we son



I am quietly confident that you lot will build yourselves into a "this will be easy" frenzy, start planning for the next game and get your arses handed to you on a plate. Again.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am quietly confident that you lot will build yourselves into a "this will be easy" frenzy, start planning for the next game and get your arses handed to you on a plate. Again.


Feck off you miserable scotch git.
I wanted to say something witty and cutting - that'll do! ^^^


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

May as well put the kids out and rest the talent for the last 8


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2016)

Well, that was the most entertaining game I've seen so far.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am quietly confident that you lot will build yourselves into a "this will be easy" frenzy, start planning for the next game and get your arses handed to you on a plate. Again.



Ya just a small town in England


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2016)

Just seen the Hungary / Portugal goals.
Good God there where some crackers there.
Ronaldo's back heel was a work of utter sheer class.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

Now I'm on a winning run (of one bet) I shall have a small bet on R of I tonight against a weakened Italy.
Shane Long 1st scorer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Ya just a small town in England


And again? This time in some form of decipherable syntax if you will...


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jun 2016)

Hugary v Ronaldo ..great game


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jun 2016)

Chances of Ireland finishing the game with a full team?


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

User said:


> you know what I like the white kit ....blatant peno but all in all the Republic of Ireland playing excellent...


Got 1-0 Italy written all over it


----------



## User482 (22 Jun 2016)

Brady!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2016)

Wahay!


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2016)

Coaches playing ''They think it's all over....now it is.''


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Now I'm on a winning run (of one bet) I shall have a small bet on R of I tonight against a weakened Italy


On a real roll now, got the bookies running scared


----------



## Stephenite (22 Jun 2016)

Brilliant! Well done Ireland


----------



## User482 (22 Jun 2016)

That was much more fun than watching England.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jun 2016)

Well done Ireland


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jun 2016)

Hoolahan to Brady for the winner : Italy 0 Norwich City 1! 
Taking off my green and yellow spectacles for a second, great stuff Ireland, cracking win!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2016)

I spent the last five minutes hiding behind the sofa, I just couldn't take the tension.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2016)

Yes, well done Ireland, though those gaping holes in the centre of the Italian defence towards the end seemed very, very odd. On the other hand, Italy should have conceded penalties with their box wrestling.

Meanwhile, if you include Iceland as a NW Europe country, there's only one which didn't get in and get to the final 16. A pretty good show all round.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2016)

Yeah that's it praise the republic but not one post or like for the north, apart from mine.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2016)

I have a friend at the Eire game, he is currently incapable of communicating other than by the word 'feck'


----------



## User482 (22 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yeah that's it praise the republic but not one post or like for the north, apart from mine.


If you're hungry you'll find a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## midlife (22 Jun 2016)

ROI winning keeps alive the slim chance that I win the works sweepstake

Shaun


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Jun 2016)

Keane enjoyed that much more than anything I have seen him enjoy anything as a player.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> If you're hungry you'll find a chip on your shoulder.



Go on admit it. You're a plastic paddy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Accy I think people are praising the Republic of Ireland for the manner in which they won, specially after the heavy defeat and poor display aganist Belguim ..so its not the Republic per se that they are praising but the win...
> .
> plastic paddy is a derogatory term and nothing funny about it....




Yes i can see that about the Republic's win. What i'm on about is that not one has praised the north's achievement in reaching the last 16 or their display against Germany in keeping them down to one goal, or their win against Ukraine. Northern Ireland must be the second smallest country in the tournament. They beat a country with a hundred million population and narrowly lost to one with a hundred million population.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2016)

These small countries who 'park the bus' have ruined the competition for me, their only aim is to stifle the opposition and stop them playing.
Sooner they are all out the better, then England can show their true attacking flair


----------



## martint235 (23 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> These small countries who 'park the bus' have ruined the competition for me, their only aim is to stifle the opposition and stop them playing.
> Sooner they are all out the better, then England can show their true attacking flair


Fully expecting Wayne and Colleen to be on a beach by lunchtime on Tuesday.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes i can see that about the Republic's win. What i'm on about is that not one has praised the north's achievement in reaching the last 16 or their display against Germany in keeping them down to one goal, or their win against Ukraine. Northern Ireland must be the second smallest country in the tournament. They beat a country with a hundred million population and narrowly lost to one with a hundred million population.



I have.


----------



## downesy (23 Jun 2016)

Can someone ask Scotland to put the bins out, we are all staying a bit longer ta.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2016)

User said:


> OK, so you missed the point I was trying to make....if the Republic had of got through on the back of a 1-0 defeat as the North did then there most probably not have been to many posts about the Republic....




In my opinion there would still be praise for them qualifying if they'd done it like Northern Ireland. I'm surprised at Andy RM not mentioning Kilmarnock's Northern Ireland player.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> In my opinion there would still be praise for them qualifying if they'd done it like Northern Ireland. I'm surprised at Andy RM not mentioning Kilmarnock's Northern Ireland player.



I have. More than once.


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jun 2016)

Just heard it announced that Vardy is to stay at Liecester on a 4 year deal. 
Good news for Liecester fans.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Just heard it announced that Vardy is to stay at Liecester on a 4 year deal.
> Good news for Liecester fans.


Nah, he's thrown away his chance to go to a 'big' club there, I predict a terrible season of relegation struggle for them


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Nah, he's thrown away his chance to go to a 'big' club there, I predict a terrible season of relegation struggle for them



That's one way of looking at it I suppose!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Nah, he's thrown away his chance to go to a 'big' club there, I predict a terrible season of relegation struggle for them




He's in a rock and a hard place.
Move to Arsenal and never win the league again. Stay with Leicester.. and never win the league again.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> He's in a rock and a hard place.
> Move to Arsenal and never win the league again. Stay with Leicester.. and never win the league again.


Should have held out for Jose's phone call, sure thing of another title then


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2016)

England & Wales being told to pack their bags, Scotland squad assembling at Glasgow airport.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> England & Wales being told to pack their bags, Scotland squad assembling at Glasgow airport.



Are they looking for a terrorist to batter?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> England & Wales being told to pack their bags, Scotland squad assembling at Glasgow airport.





AndyRM said:


> Are they looking for a terrorist to batter?



Kriss Commons sighted at Edinburgh airport, where he's managed to round Border Control before dropping his luggage.


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2016)

All we need now is an England victory and it will be like it was written in the stars


----------



## Stephenite (24 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> All we need now is an England victory and it will be like it was written in the stars


The next game is against Iceland. Potentially, our new economic partners!  ......


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2016)

England v Germany might be tasty.

" Two World Wars, One World Cup, One EU, doo da, doo da"


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2016)

Be interesting to see how the French crowd react to England on Monday night. I wouldn't be surprised at some serious trouble between the fans.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jun 2016)

It's set up to be too funny, oh god, please let Iceland win.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Be interesting to see how the French crowd react to England on Monday night. I wouldn't be surprised at some serious trouble between the fans.



Yeah but, what are UEFA going to do? Kick England out of Eur.... 

Oh.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jun 2016)

C'mon Northern Ireland!!


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4337234, member: 9609"]I would just love it if we knocked Spain & Germany out then thrashed France 3-0 in the final
the year ENGERLAND dominated europe - LOL[/QUOTE]
Considering we play France in the last 8 I think it will have to remain a dream


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4337730, member: 9609"]I thought we could only meet France / Ireland in the Final as they are in the first group of 8 ?[/QUOTE]
Nope, because we finished 2nd not 1st we are in the same half of the draw as France/Spain/Germany/Italy.
Wales have an easy passage to the final 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/european-championship/euro-2016/schedule/knockout-stage


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2016)

Waxit or Nixit, who knows.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2016)

I cashed out my Poland win bet 30 seconds before the Swiss equalized 

I won't mind if Poland score again though as I have them in the works sweep.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jun 2016)

Cracking goal from Shakira


----------



## philk56 (25 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> Cracking goal from Shakira


Best goal of tournament... so far.


----------



## philk56 (25 Jun 2016)

Not unexpected but what a dull game


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2016)

Another Bale free kick winner?

Needs something to liven this one up that's for sure.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jun 2016)

I'm completely impartial I just wish someone would stamp on Robbie Savage's mouth.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2016)

Gareth Bale magic does it again


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Waxit


We could play Brazil?


----------



## gavgav (25 Jun 2016)

Wales worst performance so far, but to see them in the quarter final of a major tournament is superb.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Gareth Bale magic does it again



Yes a good cross to force the own goal, but he certainly knows how to get opponents booked,and win free kicks..


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jun 2016)

philk56 said:


> Best goal of tournament... so far.



He practiced that in the last match. Goal of the tournament so far. Followed closely by Ronaldo.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> We could play Brazil?


Hey, you call it what you like, just don't involve me, I'm not playing.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2016)

Surely this game will be better, some goals please.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2016)

Heck, are Bianchi sponsoring Portugal?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> He practiced that in the last match. Goal of the tournament so far. Followed closely by Ronaldo.



Shaqiri will probably disagree


----------



## philk56 (25 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Surely this game will be better, some goals please.


Not yet! Very disappointing game.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2016)

philk56 said:


> Not yet! Very disappointing game.


Croatia do have the right strip for a game of chess though.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2016)

philk56 said:


> Not yet! Very disappointing game.


Awful, the worst yet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jun 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36629932
Does he know something we don't?!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Jun 2016)

The Irish have a better grasp on a football preview than Glenn Hoddle or Gary Lineker

http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/20...&utm_campaign=Social_Link&utm_content=Article

More violent than last weeks Game of Thrones episode 

But not too violent, hoping for a good game and the football gods giving the green army a bit of moral payback for Henry's version of the hand of god incident.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2016)

The Belgium v Hungary game is highly entertaining.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2016)

Is that the hazard who played for chelsea this year ? He like a different player


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2016)

Hmmm Belgium looking very promising


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2016)

Weren't Belgium written off by some after their first group game?
Showing their real form now, though Hungary's defence is not exactly watertight as the game v Portugal showed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

The Hungary goalkeeper wearing tracksuit bottoms reminds me of a player who i think played in the Premier League about 12 years ago. Maybe for Crystal Palace?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Hell it's him! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-player-feature-Euros-s-story-tracksuit.html You think he'd wear something a bit more trendy if he wants to keep his legs covered, than baggy bottoms.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2016)

Waaaahmbulance on call for Leo...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36637591


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Considering we play France in the last 8 I think it will have to remain a dream


Errm; making somewhat of an assumption there are you not? 'Mon the ICELAND!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

*Scotland's Euro 2016 absence hurts... and it's only going to get worse as we star in our own version of Home Alone next summer*

*Scotland are the only one of the home nations not to qualify for Euro 2016 *
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...e-star-version-Home-summer.html#ixzz4CllkjbS2


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2016)

John Greechan is an absolute fud. But then, most Scottish football journalists are because they can't see past teams in cities.

And yes, our national side isn't particularly good, but we had the hardest group to get qualify from and were unlucky not to.


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Scotland's Euro 2016 absence hurts... and it's only going to get worse as we star in our own version of Home Alone next summer*
> 
> *Scotland are the only one of the home nations not to qualify for Euro 2016 *
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...e-star-version-Home-summer.html#ixzz4CllkjbS2


That's ok; we're shite and we know we are!
Rather that than be like a certain neighbour whose media have a tendency to raise the expectations to a level whereby they expect to win every tournament they play in.....
Only to be disappointed when the crushing reality emerges and they find they aren't quite as good as they thought they were. 
Living on the memory of a lucky break in the form of a goal that never was, half a century ago .


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> That's ok; we're shite and we know we are!
> Rather that than be like a certain neighbour whose media have a tendency to raise the expectations to a level whereby they expect to win every tournament they play in.....
> Only to be disappointed when the crushing reality emerges and they find they aren't quite as good as they thought they were.
> Living on the memory of a lucky break in the form of a goal that never was, half a century ago .




Just living for your superior neighbours to fail..how sad! Besides, if the goal had been disallowed we'd have still won 3-2. That's why Sir Geoff got a fourth knowing you Jocks'd crow about if for decades.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2016)

I'm confused @Accy cyclist - are you English or Northern Irish?


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm confused @Accy cyclist - are you English or Northern Irish?


Glory hunter if you ask me, he'll be claiming Welsh ancestry soon


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Besides, if the goal had been disallowed we'd have still won 3-2


The goal that never was obviously changed the course of the game; leaving the Germans exposed at the back as they went in pursuit of an equaliser, and thus allowing the 4th England "goal" and those immortal words that get churned out by the BBC at every opportunity - "some of the crowd are on the pitch, they think it's all over! It is now....."


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm confused @Accy cyclist - are you English or Northern Irish?




English but my grandad was from... am i allowed to say Ulster?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Glory hunter if you ask me, he'll be claiming Welsh ancestry soon




No i wouldn't stoop so low.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

User said:


> You just have.




I'm only joking. Are you a bit Welsh?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm confused @Accy cyclist - are you English or Northern Irish?




I've had a Union flag flying outside my house(on a pole not from the bedroom window ) for the last few days. It's there for England and NI in the Euros, and Wales i suppose, Also there for the result of the EU vote and for the forthcoming commemoration of the Battle of the Somme.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

This must be the first game of the Euros featuring two serious contenders for the title.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36573157


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)

This must be the first game of the Euros last 16 featuring two diddy teams who have no chance of winning the title (with apologies to Iceland who are there on merit ).
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36573171


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> English but my grandad was from... am i allowed to say Ulster?



Of course, and that's fine. 

But you've had a couple of cracks on this thread at me, which didn't need Mod involvement which is fine.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> Rather that than be like a certain neighbour whose media have a tendency to raise the expectations to a level whereby they expect to win every tournament they play in....


Is that true? I don't read the papers any more but I've not seen or heard that sort of thing anecdotally. 
All my footballing friends have a gallows type humour about the quality of the England team and expectations are realistically low. 
Mind you, everyone I know bar one, voted Remain so they may not be a representative bunch for all I know.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jun 2016)

Did anyone catch the Icelandic commentary of their last group game? Fantastic!


View: https://youtu.be/7t0FdKYhKpA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

I'll be sticking a fiver on England leaving Europe twice in the space of a week.


----------



## philk56 (27 Jun 2016)

This "worst Italian team in fifty years" are looking very good. Although have to say also that it looks like Spain are on the decline.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jun 2016)

Before the Championships started, I watched a documentary where the Belgian manager told the team that it was important to play as individuals and dont worry about being a team. He also said that he doesnt care who scores the goals. The whole team has the ability to score.

I nailed my colours to their mast after that.

They are known as The Golden Team, but refuse to call themselves that until they win something.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2016)

Enjoyed the Italy game..Spain are the worst team in the tournament for diving and Italy are close behind.
why cant this be carded out? Reds work well on cheating


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2016)

On a sad note, Sterlings playing..i may follow @Marmion and risk a fiver


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> On a sad note, Sterlings playing..i may follow @Marmion and risk a fiver


At 17/2 for Iceland to win at FT you'd be a fool not to!


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4341602, member: 9609"]an easy 3 -0 tonight, vardy's found his goal scoring boots and will knock two in in the second half.. I'm looking forward to stuffing france next Sunday.[/QUOTE]
My money's on 3-0 too, Rooney to bag one and calm the early nerves.


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2016)

Blimey .... one each!

Shaun


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> My money's on 3-0 too, Rooney to bag one and calm the early nerves.


Well I was half right


----------



## gavintc (27 Jun 2016)

I think Iceland will take this one.


----------



## User482 (27 Jun 2016)

What is the point of Joe Hart?


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2016)

I think you could be right. 2:1 

Shaun


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

gavintc said:


> I think Iceland will take this one.


I was just about to call you crazy, but now


----------



## Melvil (27 Jun 2016)

Oh my christ. And maybe it's me but I think Joe Hart should concentrate a bit less on chewing gum and a bit more on goalkeeping.


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2016)

Melvil said:


> Oh my christ. And maybe it's me but I think Joe Hart should concentrate a bit less on making money from shampoo adverts and a bit more on goalkeeping.



FTFY 

Shaun


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)

I had a horrible feeling at 1-0 and skulked off to make my dinner. Came back to the TV 20 minutes later and all is good with the world again!


----------



## Melvil (27 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> FTFY
> 
> Shaun



He doesn't even have good hair (and neither do I, having male pattern alopecia)


----------



## gavintc (27 Jun 2016)

It seems that they are confused with the referendum result to leave Europe. Certainly getting on with quicker than the politicians are.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

Anyone ever seen handball? That boring game of 'catch and throw' and eventually a goal is scored. Well England are playing it by foot, but without scoring a goal. 

Didn't think it was a penalty, either.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2016)

The French must be quaking in their football boots. From laughter.


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2016)

2-1 down to a supermarket.

Feckin' hell.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

And fack my old boots! WTF does Roy Hodgson do? Bring on Wilshite! They deserve to lose.


----------



## gbb (27 Jun 2016)

Is it me or does Hodgson look frazzled.
He looked a bit gaunt in the pre match interview.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

gbb said:


> Is it me or does Hodgson look frazzled.
> He looked a bit gaunt in the pre match interview.



He voted Brexit but he's been rumbled and he's trying to look innocent.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

This is total shite!!!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

Is Hodgson the only one who can't see how badly Rooney is playing!?


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Is Hodgson the only one who can't see how badly Rooney is playing!?


Not only Rooney though is it, cannot string 2 passes together, Harry Kane so poor again tonight.

Rashford maybe as a last ditch attempt?


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is total shite!!!



Aye !!!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Not only Rooney though is it, cannot string 2 passes together, Harry Kane so poor again tonight.
> 
> Rashford maybe as a last ditch attempt?



Well, 20 minutes left. Something has to happen.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Not only Rooney though is it, cannot string 2 passes together



If Rooney was a horse, he'd have been shot long ago.


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

I'm actually starting to think the England players have been paid off, surely we are not this bad???


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> I'm actually starting to think the England players have been paid off, surely we are not this bad???




They're thinking about their holidays. This time next week they'll be in the Caribbean and their bollox performances long gone from their minds!!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

England's play is static and full of square passing. 

Nothing like the way they played (albeit a draw) against Russia.


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

Will be an interesting day tomorrow working with my Scottish colleague


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Will be an interesting day tomorrow working with my Scottish colleague



We deserve stick from everyone, _except_ the Scots! And they know why!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

And now they bring on Rashford, with 4 minutes left. Great, Roy, fakkin' great.


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 Jun 2016)

Being beaten from a country with a population with the number of people in Leicester ha


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Being beaten from a country with a population with the number of people in Leicester ha



I reckon Leicester City could beat England.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jun 2016)

Shameful. Rooney to retire from international football I'm afraid and Woy to join Mr Cameron with the job hunting. Mugs the lot of em.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

Well played, Iceland!

A thoroughly deserved win. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Who gets Vardy?



Arsenal.


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2016)

Turn out the lights England.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2016)

How many years of hurt is it now, 150, 200? I've lost count.

It isn't even disappointing anymore, just funny.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> How many years of hurt is it now, 150, 200? I've lost count.
> 
> It isn't even disappointing anymore, just funny.



And predictable. Just that the media don't get it.


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2016)

Well that should increase the unemployment numbers in the UK.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Lol been on the Buckfast have we son


Your shout marky boy  Make mine a large one.


----------



## Blue (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## Glow worm (27 Jun 2016)

Flood warnings issued in Wales and Scotland as they piss themselves laughing !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

Oh, hark at me


Marmion said:


> I am quietly confident that you lot will build yourselves into a "this will be easy" frenzy, start planning for the next game and get your arses handed to you on a plate. Again.


Oh, hark at him


mark st1 said:


> Ya just a small town in England


And hark at me again


Marmion said:


> I'll be sticking a fiver on England leaving Europe twice in the space of a week.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Flood warnings issued in Wales and Scotland as they piss themselves laughing !



And rivers of tears in England.


----------



## User32269 (27 Jun 2016)

Well done Iceland. Glad I don't live in Nice tonight.


----------



## Blue (27 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Flood warnings issued in Wales and Scotland as they piss themselves laughing !


Don't forget NI


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2016)

Words fail me...that was appalling..


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jun 2016)

Well they really deserved that. I would have hated to see them against France, Germany or Belgium. At least Island will try and get it in the net against France.

Thank god the young kid came on at the end. He was our best player.

Bloody awful performance all through the tournament.

Im still shouting for Belgium.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2016)

This morning I was considering a move up to Scotland as an affordable escape from England. But tonight I'm reminded of what it's like to be in Scotland with an English accent when there's football on.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2016)

But look on the bright side: at least we didn't go out on penalties!


----------



## Hitchington (27 Jun 2016)

Laughing stock of Europe in more ways than one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2016)

As a guy in the pub shouted ...ffs out of the EU twice in a week!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2016)

Has anyone launched a petition to have the result overturned yet?


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## Piemaster (27 Jun 2016)

Iceland started to remind me of Greece in 2004. Neither team given any chance of beating anyone, but no-one had told them that!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> Has anyone launched a petition to have the result overturned yet?


66.6 - 33.3 is a clear majority.


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Jun 2016)

swl said:


> Has anyone launched a petition to have the result overturned yet?



Yes.....
https://www.change.org/p/govuk-if-e...y-the-match-until-we-get-the-result-we-desire


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll be sticking a fiver on England leaving Europe twice in the space of a week.





meta lon said:


> As a guy in the pub shouted ...ffs out of the EU twice in a week!!



Did you tell him that's a TMN to me (and also half of Facebook and Twitter)


----------



## gbb (27 Jun 2016)

Shame really, this England team, who did play poorly tonight are far far from the worst ive seen...take teams from the 80s and 90s where all the vision they had was to launch the ball up the park and hope someone would be on the end of it...and there rarely ever was. Teams that couldnt pass wind, let alone a ball. Believe me, weve had infinately worse teams than this.
Look at the current players, they can short pass, long pass, quick touch, attacking football....they just lack something, that killer instinct, the final bit of class and skill.

I said after their last match...thats it, im fed up of them playing quite well, I want them to play sh1te...but at least score some goals.

They got their deserts tonight TBF.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Hitchington said:


> Laughing stock of Europe in more ways than one.



Er not really, the rest of Europe is applauding us for voting to leave if not for our excuse for a football team.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jun 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Yes.....
> https://www.change.org/p/govuk-if-e...y-the-match-until-we-get-the-result-we-desire




I would sign it but I dont ever want to see that England team again.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Did you tell him that's a TMN to me (and also half of Facebook and Twitter)



your a wise old Hector


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jun 2016)

He's gone haha see ya grandad


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Our self-gratification artist of a manager has resigned!! Who'll be next?


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2016)

How many shots did the Iceland goalkeeper have to deal with in the second half? At the moment I can't remember one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

Danny Baker taking it all very well over in twitterland


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Joe Hart is crap!!


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2016)

I am sure they did their best.


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Joe Hart is crap!!


He saved you from a 3-1 defeat. The overhead kick from Islandersson was goal-bound; I was almost out of my seat and kissing my Kerry Katona poster!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

Never mind, you have Scotland in the next lot of qualifiers...


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

"I'm sorry it will have to end this way but these things happen," Hodgson said.

"I hope you will still be able to see an England team in a final of a major tournament soon," he added."



Is he taking the p!ss?! There's more chance of Accy Stanley winning the Champion's League you donut!!


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2016)

gbb said:


> Is it me or does Hodgson look frazzled.
> He looked a bit gaunt in the pre match interview.



Swap frazzled for unemployed..........

Shaun


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Brandane said:


> He saved you from a 3-1 defeat. The overhead kick from Islandersson was goal-bound; I was almost out of my seat and kissing my Kerry Katona poster!




He only stopped it because it hit him. If it'd been directed anywhere else he'd have let it slip through his hands!!


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Jun 2016)

Not too bothered on the basis we played so crap, and they played so well they deserved it. Have to say we were that poor that I am half expecting a huge betting scandal in tomorrows papers.


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2016)

As an aside, does Peter Crouch have a brain like Homer Simpson's ?







Shaun


----------



## philk56 (27 Jun 2016)

What a shower. Why wait until the last four minutes to bring on Rashford? He was the one who made the difference against Wales.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Not too bothered on the basis we played so crap, and they played so well they deserved it. Have to say we were that poor that I am half expecting a huge betting scandal in tomorrows papers.


Can I have it be known I only stuck on a fiver


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

This has seriously put me off football! It's so frustrating watching some vastly overpaid player pass to someone, then the one who receives the ball totally cocks it up. We could've been there till midnight and not scored!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Who'll be the next manager? Any suggestions?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Nobber


35 years apart

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqZTP8-8wIs


----------



## philk56 (27 Jun 2016)

User said:


> *Lionel Messi: Argentina forward retires from international football*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36637591


Can we have him?


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> How many shots did the Iceland goalkeeper have to deal with in the second half? At the moment I can't remember one.



if only he was 32feet tall..such a shame these goal posts are so small


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2016)

Roy's gone


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

I knew we weren't going to win the damn thing but we could've bowed out gracefully on Saturday against the hosts and everyone would've been happy.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Alan Pardew



Alan Partridge


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Alan Pardew



Maybe a "foreigner" for the next manager? It hasn't done the Rugby Union team any harm having one!


----------



## TVC (27 Jun 2016)

Don't even think about Ranieri


----------



## gavgav (27 Jun 2016)

Been watching football for about 30 years now and I've not seen as poor a performance from any of the teams I support and that includes Shrewsbury Town! 

Spineless, gutless, no pattern, plan or ideas.

Still, the overpaid prima donna's return to earning 200k per week for doing sod all soon


----------



## gavgav (27 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> This has seriously put me off football! It's so frustrating watching some vastly overpaid player pass to someone, then the one who receives the ball totally cocks it up. We could've been there till midnight and not scored!


Stick to the lower leagues, much more fun! Give me Shrewsbury Town over that lot any day


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2016)

gavgav said:


> Still, the overpaid prima donna's return to earning 200k per week for doing sod all soon


You wonder if that is maybe on their minds when playing at tournaments like this, and time is running out for them to fit in a holiday before pre-season training starts again - "Sod this; if we beat Iceland then we're stuck here in France for at least another 5 days. If we lose then I could be lying on a beach in the Seychelles with my wife/GF in 2 days time". I know it shouldn't be a factor, and that playing for pride should put paid to anything else; but from that performance tonight you have to wonder.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

User said:


> England and foreign managers hasn't worked, I like Pardew but I think he is too controversial for the FA...



Controversial in what way?


----------



## outlash (27 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe a "foreigner" for the next manager? It hasn't done the Rugby Union team any harm having one!



Presumably not one of those dole sponging immigrant foreigners?


----------



## Inertia (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

Butter fingers speaks.http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36647580


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2016)

outlash said:


> Presumably not one of those dole sponging immigrant foreigners?




No. Being self supporting is a requirement for the job.


----------



## gaz71 (28 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Who'll be the next manager? Any suggestions?


Mike Bassett.


----------



## snorri (28 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Who'll be the next manager? Any suggestions?


Cameron?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jun 2016)

snorri said:


> Cameron?




Osborne as his assistant?


----------



## Beebo (28 Jun 2016)

The England rugby team would do better than the footballers. At least they would play with a plan and passion.


Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe a "foreigner" for the next manager? It hasn't done the Rugby Union team any harm having one!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2016)

Who would want the job? We get Turnip's on and off the field..


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2016)

Appoint the ghost of Bobby Robson.

I'm still trying to understand WTAF you were doing in the second half last night. I don't think I've ever seen such an inept display. Rashford looked good, but he was brought on far too late to do anything!

A very strange game, and I'm not surprised Roy decided to leave.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2016)

I'm sure you'll do better in the quarter-final against France; that's your next game is it not? No? Funny, I'm sure I heard it being mentioned again and again and again...

Anyway, party at Jamie Vardy's house anyone?


----------



## mark st1 (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## martint235 (28 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm sure you'll do better in the quarter-final against France; that's your next game is it not? No? Funny, I'm sure I heard it being mentioned again and again and again...
> 
> Anyway, party at Jamie Vardy's house anyone?




Nah they are all heading to the beach now. Few beers last night, couple of glasses of wine, I mean after all there's nothing to do today is there? No point ringing the agent until last night is forgotten about, say end of July, so may as well just chill


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jun 2016)

Good to see Roy has thrown himself on his pension book.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jun 2016)

Alan Shearer wants to be the next England manager.
http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/683963/Alan-Shearer-Roy-Hodgson-England


----------



## mark st1 (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jun 2016)

We must be the laughing stock of the football world. I wonder what the German, Italian, French and most other international players thought watching that last night?


----------



## mark st1 (28 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I offered £100 but they seem to think the brand is still full value
> View attachment 133214



A more realistic suit I'm afraid..


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jun 2016)

The "lucky" lion's been dumped.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> We must be the laughing stock of the football world. I wonder what the German, Italian, French and most other international players thought watching that last night?



Probably, "These are pish, LOL."


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Arsenal.


Unlikely given he signed a new Leicester contract last week


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> May as well put the kids out and rest the talent for the last 8



If only they had 

Or the Dagenham girl pipers
Or the telletubbies
Or me with my shoelaces tied together.


----------



## MarkF (28 Jun 2016)

That has to go down as one of the best nights of my life, watching England lose to Iceland, in a pub packed with crusader clad types AND England scoring first. It just couldn't have gone better. 

There was no team, just "stars" and whoever the spotlight has fallen on recently, like Kane & Alli, leaping over players much further forward in their careers, for no good reason. The worse thing is, they will do it again, the calls for Rashford are just following the same well worn failure path. So Rooney is no longer "up to it" to be a top level striker, so he immediately becomes one of the 2 best CM's in England, eh? No doubt that when he is no longer "up to it" in that position, then he'll be the number HM, a guy who was past it (at the top) in 2006........:confused:

I see England had the worst shot per goal ratio and it's seems Hodgson gave the strikers a dressing down after a similar ratio was achieved IN TRAINING! All the time a top striker, able to focus for 90 mins whilst operating alone with a superb & long term chance per goal ratio, sits at home, because he plays for Sunderland and is not in the spotlight.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2016)

I think last nights result was a cunning plan so we didn't have Toulouse to the French ....


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2016)

An Englishman, Scotsman and Irishman went into a bar.....
To watch the Welsh....






Though Belgium is going to be a tough call.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Jun 2016)

I know it's easy to be wise after the event, but I had a sneaking suspicion we'd lose last night. I thought the vikings would park the bus, grind out a charmless draw and then beat us on penalties, 'cos we _always_ lose on penalties. Next time I'll know better than to let my optimism run away with me...


----------



## Brandane (28 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


>



Funny. But shouldn't the logo on the side of the van read "Good news, Iceland! We're not as good as we think we are."


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Yellow card


C'mon Ref .... it was at least worth a Red?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Unlikely given he signed a new Leicester contract last week



Yes, I know. It is as unlikely that Vardy would go to Arsenal as it would be that England play Leicester City.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2016)

I think Roy deserves some credit for technical nous: he _did let_ Joe Hart take the goal kicks, thus allowing Harry Kane to save his best kicks for the corners and free kicks.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Jun 2016)

We (Northern Ireland) went out the same round as you guys and were disappointed too, we know how it feels to be beaten by inferior opposition (Bales). 

Last night in Belfast, we'd a heroes open air reception for the N Irish team, one big sing song between the players and fans. It's really not just about winning you know, it's about enjoying yourself even in defeat. We're dead proud of our team of nobodies and had the time of our lives in France. Maybe it's the English fans that need to change their outlook and expectations.


----------



## User482 (28 Jun 2016)

Sixmile said:


> We (Northern Ireland) went out the same round as you guys and were disappointed too, we know how it feels to be beaten by inferior opposition (Bales).
> 
> Last night in Belfast, we'd a heroes open air reception for the N Irish team, one big sing song between the players and fans. It's really not just about winning you know, it's about enjoying yourself even in defeat. We're dead proud of our team of nobodies and had the time of our lives in France. Maybe it's the English fans that need to change their outlook and expectations.


Yebbut qualifying was a huge event, and you gave it a good go against much better-resourced teams. Lots to be proud of...


----------



## Yellow Fang (28 Jun 2016)

This last week brings me back to 1975. A referendum on Europe and humiliation by Iceland. Just hope to God the Bay City Rollers don't make a comeback.


----------



## Piemaster (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## Beebo (28 Jun 2016)

Joe Hart must be a worried man.
Anyone else think that Pep Guardiola will be looking for a new keeper.
He wont accept basic mistakes that we saw in the wales and iceland games.


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2016)

BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!

England Chiefs have noticed that Iceland have fielded an ineligible player for the last 2 games, which means they could actually be disqualified, and that could put England back in the Euro cup. Check it out on the BBC website. It's right. England appealed to FIFA only 25 mins ago. If their claim is upheld it will mean they are through to the last few, + could actually be on their way to be champions
Carlsberg don't do messages for delusional English dreamers who STILL think they can win everything. But if they did... this would probably have been the best message in the world.


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2016)

Gareth bloody Southgate next?
Give me strength.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Gareth bloody Southgate next?
> Give me strength.



Mr charisma indeed. I'm sure he will Stoke some fire and passion into the team.


----------



## Lonestar (29 Jun 2016)

screenman said:


> BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!
> 
> England Chiefs have noticed that Iceland have fielded an ineligible player for the last 2 games, which means they could actually be disqualified, and that could put England back in the Euro cup. Check it out on the BBC website. It's right. England appealed to FIFA only 25 mins ago. If their claim is upheld it will mean they are through to the last few, + could actually be on their way to be champions
> Carlsberg don't do messages for delusional English dreamers who STILL think they can win everything. But if they did... this would probably have been the best message in the world.




No thanks mate.I couldn't go through this crap again.Scotland had the right idea.Go out early and get the pain over with.


----------



## Sixmile (29 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> Yebbut qualifying was a huge event, and you gave it a good go against much better-resourced teams. Lots to be proud of...


 
You're right. Qualifying as a 5th seed out of 6 was incredible. We didn't scrape through the backdoor like our southern counterparts either, but actually won the group! It was handy that the 1st seeds (Greece) were managed by an absolutely clueless, useless and ineffective manager called Ranieri or something. Thanks for the 6 points Claudio!

In all seriousness, I think the fact that England always get fairly easy qualifying groups is a problem in itself. The first decent competitive test and they struggle. The English fans I've no problem with, but the media well, it's so biased and arrogant towards us lesser nations that I love it when they have to eat their words. Ray Wilkins said NI wouldn't score never mind win a game. Manesh, Dion Dublin & Trevor Sinclair when talking about NI highlights were talking about 'that guy', 'the winger', the 'big lad', not a touch of research to see what our players were called! Then when Iceland scored the last minute winner verses Austria, the camera goes back to the studio were Lineker, Shearer and co couldn't hide their sniggering about now playing Iceland instead of Portugal and the disrespect was flowing out of them.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2016)

Sixmile said:


> In all seriousness, I think the fact that England always get fairly easy qualifying groups is a problem in itself. The first decent competitive test and they struggle.



This. So much.

It does England no favours whatsoever to scoosh an easy qualifying group then have the media go into "we're unbeaten in ages" overdrive. 

I suppose that it's not really their fault, when FIFA have had them in their ridiculous Top Ten for so long over the years. Though I suspect they will fall a bit lower than 11th now.


----------



## User482 (29 Jun 2016)

Sixmile said:


> You're right. Qualifying as a 5th seed out of 6 was incredible. We didn't scrape through the backdoor like our southern counterparts either, but actually won the group! It was handy that the 1st seeds (Greece) were managed by an absolutely clueless, useless and ineffective manager called Ranieri or something. Thanks for the 6 points Claudio!
> 
> In all seriousness, I think the fact that England always get fairly easy qualifying groups is a problem in itself. The first decent competitive test and they struggle. The English fans I've no problem with, but the media well, it's so biased and arrogant towards us lesser nations that I love it when they have to eat their words. Ray Wilkins said NI wouldn't score never mind win a game. Manesh, Dion Dublin & Trevor Sinclair when talking about NI highlights were talking about 'that guy', 'the winger', the 'big lad', not a touch of research to see what our players were called! Then when Iceland scored the last minute winner verses Austria, the camera goes back to the studio were Lineker, Shearer and co couldn't hide their sniggering about now playing Iceland instead of Portugal and the disrespect was flowing out of them.



I think you're right. I don't know any England fans with unrealistic expectations (ok, I didn't think we'd be quite as awful as we were, and would come unstuck in the quarter final) but ITV's relentless cheerleading during the group games got right on my wick. No, Wrighty, we didn't "batter" them, they just sat back and defended comfortably against a team that was completely incapable of using width, pace or space. Slaven Bilic was the only dissenting voice; notably he's a) not English and b) a successful manager.

The thing is, I've seen lots of comments that the players don't care and aren't good enough. I don't think that's true: Harry Kane wouldn't get in the Tottenham reserves with performances like that (and you can say similar about the rest of them), but it's not as if he stood there not trying, so what is it about pulling on an England shirt that makes them so utterly clueless?

I think there's probably a lesson from the rugby union team. A total laughing stock at our own world cup, yet less than one year later England have the grand slam and a 3-0 away victory over Australia, with largely the same group of players. Perhaps they should give the football job to Eddie Jones...

Edited to add: the only advantage of being humiliated by Iceland is that there is no possibility of the excuses that would have been made had we lost to Germany or France.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2016)

Since 1966 England have won only six knockout matches in all tournaments, the last against the mighty Ecuador ten years ago. A sobering statistic.


----------



## ozboz (29 Jun 2016)

Roy on the airport commuter , he has taken to wearing a disguise for a while !


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Since 1966 England have won only six knockout matches in all tournaments, the last against the mighty Ecuador ten years ago. A sobering statistic.



Kinell! Really?! 

I know I'm not in a position to slate that particularly, but that really is shocking.


----------



## Sixmile (29 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> The thing is, I've seen lots of comments that the players don't care and aren't good enough. I don't think that's true: Harry Kane wouldn't get in the Tottenham reserves with performances like that (and you can say similar about the rest of them), but it's not as if he stood there not trying, so what is it about pulling on an England shirt that makes them so utterly clueless?


 
Do you think the players do care enough though? I mean, you're talking about guys who are all millionaires, major celebrities, totally out of touch with reality from their teenage years onwards. The impression I get is that they seem more concerned with their ridiculous tattoos, fancy hairdos and jumping off the team bus with big dopey headphones on in case they are exposed to noise from the 'commoners' who've stood for hours to get a glimpse of their idols. 

Not that I watched much of Kane last season, bar MOTD highlights, does he always take the corners and free kicks for Spurs? I mean I thought our dead balls by Ollie Norwood (Reading FC) were uncharacteristically poor but then I saw England's.

Speaking as an NI fan, I love the fact that our players for years drove themselves time after time to catch airplanes to fly back to NI to represent their country even though we got duffed by the mighty Canadas and Luxembourgs of this world. That Aaron Hughes flew back from Australia for every qualifier to sit on the bench. The fact that on match day against Wales in the last 16 of the Euros, our captain Steven Davis still had time to sort out tickets for 3 of us to get into the ground. To me, that tells me that they care.


----------



## Ajay (29 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> I think you're right. I don't know any England fans with unrealistic expectations (ok, I didn't think we'd be quite as awful as we were, and would come unstuck in the quarter final) but ITV's relentless cheerleading during the group games got right on my wick. No, Wrighty, we didn't "batter" them, they just sat back and defended comfortably against a team that was completely incapable of using width, pace or space. Slaven Bilic was the only dissenting voice; notably he's a) not English and b) a successful manager.
> 
> The thing is, I've seen lots of comments that the players don't care and aren't good enough. I don't think that's true: Harry Kane wouldn't get in the Tottenham reserves with performances like that (and you can say similar about the rest of them), but it's not as if he stood there not trying, so what is it about pulling on an England shirt that makes them so utterly clueless?
> 
> ...


What we do have in England are the best marketeers, Diddi Hamman's comments on RTE after the game were spot on, 'we've been sold a Lamborghini and got a Skoda'. The Premier League is light years away from being the best league in the world yet the spin of its marketing tells us otherwise.
Of course ITV will cheerlead, their coverage only exists to keep us tuned in til the adverts come on. One would hope for a little more objectivity from the BBC, Shearer tried, but it was too late, they all knew Hodgson didn't know his best 11 and didn't have a recognisable game plan throughout the build up, so why the shock and surprise now?
Of course we can't break down an organised defence, we don't have the creative/technical players at our 'big clubs' (the ones from which our manager must select on commercial grounds no doubt). Look at the starmen in terms of game changers
Leicester - Mahrez
Arsenal - Ozil
Spurs - Lamela 
City - Silva
Liverpool - Coutinho
West Ham - Payet
Etc etc etc
No premier league teams best player is english.
Other nations are able to forge strong, organised squads from players not necessarily at top clubs, we could too. Unfortunately money talks, so we must resign ourselves to the same old shoite and just be grateful that we have the world's most exciting league to watch. 

Oh, and if it were my choice I'd give Raffa the job.


----------



## User482 (29 Jun 2016)

Ajay said:


> What we do have in England are the best marketeers, Diddi Hamman's comments on RTE after the game were spot on, 'we've been sold a Lamborghini and got a Skoda'. The Premier League is light years away from being the best league in the world yet the spin of its marketing tells us otherwise.
> Of course ITV will cheerlead, their coverage only exists to keep us tuned in til the adverts come on. One would hope for a little more objectivity from the BBC, Shearer tried, but it was too late, they all knew Hodgson didn't know his best 11 and didn't have a recognisable game plan throughout the build up, so why the shock and surprise now?
> Of course we can't break down an organised defence, we don't have the creative/technical players at our 'big clubs' (the ones from which our manager must select on commercial grounds no doubt). Look at the starmen in terms of game changers
> Leicester - Mahrez
> ...



I don't disagree about who are the best players at the big clubs, but come on: that's a reason for not beating Germany or France, not losing to Iceland! It also overlooks the fact that players like Vardy and Kane have prospered against teams containing some of the best players in Europe.



Sixmile said:


> Do you think the players do care enough though? I mean, you're talking about guys who are all millionaires, major celebrities, totally out of touch with reality from their teenage years onwards. The impression I get is that they seem more concerned with their ridiculous tattoos, fancy hairdos and jumping off the team bus with big dopey headphones on in case they are exposed to noise from the 'commoners' who've stood for hours to get a glimpse of their idols.
> 
> Not that I watched much of Kane last season, bar MOTD highlights, does he always take the corners and free kicks for Spurs? I mean I thought our dead balls by Ollie Norwood (Reading FC) were uncharacteristically poor but then I saw England's.
> 
> Speaking as an NI fan, I love the fact that our players for years drove themselves time after time to catch airplanes to fly back to NI to represent their country even though we got duffed by the mighty Canadas and Luxembourgs of this world. That Aaron Hughes flew back from Australia for every qualifier to sit on the bench. The fact that on match day against Wales in the last 16 of the Euros, our captain Steven Davis still had time to sort out tickets for 3 of us to get into the ground. To me, that tells me that they care.



Actually, I do think they care or we would've seen the likes of Rooney retiring from international football and many of the others just so happening to pick up a minor injury. But there is something in what you say about them being isolated from the rest of the world - I think it would do them a lot of good if they didn't have training camps so comprehensively fenced off, for example, and maybe they could have the squad do a meet and greet with some schools.


----------



## Sixmile (29 Jun 2016)

Ajay said:


> Of course we can't break down an organised defence, we don't have the creative/technical players at our 'big clubs' (the ones from which our manager must select on commercial grounds no doubt). Look at the starmen in terms of game changers
> Leicester - Mahrez
> Arsenal - Ozil
> Spurs - Lamela
> ...


 
You forgot:
Southampton - Davis


----------



## Sixmile (29 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> Actually, I do think they care or we would've seen the likes of Rooney retiring from international football and many of the others just so happening to pick up a minor injury. But there is something in what you say about them being isolated from the rest of the world - I think it would do them a lot of good if they didn't have training camps so comprehensively fenced off, for example, and maybe they could have the squad do a meet and greet with some schools.


 
The same Rooney who lost the bap and shouted down the camera when he was ridiculed by the paying fans? I reckon Rooney is that committed that he'll keep playing even when he's fat and bald.

As for minor injuries, Sturridge is English isn't he?


----------



## Ajay (29 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> I don't disagree about who are the best players at the big clubs, but come on: that's a reason for not beating Germany or France, not losing to Iceland! It also overlooks the fact that players like Vardy and Kane have prospered against teams containing some of the best players in Europe.



No, that's true, we lost to Iceland because they were better organised, had a game plan and stuck to it. Vardy had a great season, of course, but premier league defences allow him the space behind to run, that's denied him in international football, and Kane, well I can only think he was wearing someone else's boots.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2016)




----------



## Brandane (30 Jun 2016)

Comedy gold with Steve McLaren - "the only thing that they have got is the big boy up front, Sigurdsson ......." Timing is everything, Steve!


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jun 2016)




----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

He was a resounding success at the Euros. I had flipping Sweden in the sweepstake!!


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2016)

Him and Rashford, what a dream strike force to take back our title


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Him and Rashford, what a dream strike force to take back our title



Not a bad record to boast, with not too insignificant help from Zlatan.

http://www.zlatanibrahimovic.com/the_career/the_trophies


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jun 2016)

A reporter asked Sir Bobby Charlton how the 1966 England team would have got on against Iceland. 

Sir Bobby replied "We would have won 1-0".

"Only 1-0," replied the reporter.

"Well yes, but most of us are in our 70s now" said Sir Bobby.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jun 2016)

Go on Poland..I so want them to hammer Ronaldo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2016)

Caught napping!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Jun 2016)

Oh Bollix. I want Poland to win tonight, going on Ireland and England scoring so fast in their last games, this doesn't bode well.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Oh Bollix. I want Poland to win tonight, going on Ireland and England scoring so fast in their last games, this doesn't bode well.



Polish work ethic...that will work a lot harder than our lot did lol


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

How comes there's a German referee?

I thought once the tournament had got to this stage, officials from countries in the last 16 weren't allowed to carry on.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2016)

I have just watched the introduction of the national anthems of Portugal and Poland. The game is played in Marseille, France, the teams are Portuguese and Polish and the introduction was done in ........English!!!!! Why? This is France ffs!!!! In France, we speak FRENCH, not English. I know English is becoming the international language but does it have to be to such an extent? 
Some years ago, my mother flew from Paris to Liverpool and she complained that all the announcements on the plane were made in English only. As she didn't speak English, she had no idea what was being said. There seem to be no respect for other languages. That is very wrong and I am glad I still teach my language to those who still appreciate it.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

gavroche said:


> . I know English is becoming the international language but does it have to be to such an extent?



Oui!

Sorry, I mean 'we.'


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jun 2016)

gavroche said:


> I have just watched the introduction of the national anthems of Portugal and Poland. The game is played in Marseille, France, the teams are Portuguese and Polish and the introduction was done in ........English!!!!! Why? This is France ffs!!!! In France, we speak FRENCH, not English. I know English is becoming the international language but does it have to be to such an extent?
> Some years ago, my mother flew from Paris to Liverpool and she complained that all the announcements on the plane were made in English only. As she didn't speak English, she had no idea what was being said. There seem to be no respect for other languages. That is very wrong and I am glad I still teach my language to those who still appreciate it.


Rien que des conneries, vous parle angalais viva le Brexit!


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

Poland playing excellent football at the mo, playing Portugal off the park. Long may it continue.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Poland playing excellent football at the mo, playing Portugal off the park. Long may it continue.




Not that long then...


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

Great strike from Sanches to bring the scores level.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Not that long then...



Half an hour is a long time in football!


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jun 2016)

Cracking game..


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2016)

The curse of @Dayvo strikes again


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> The curse of @Dayvo strikes again



I haven't finished yet, potsy!


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I haven't finished yet, potsy!


Can you tell us all how well Portugal are playing now to give me a chance with my sweepstake team Poland?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jun 2016)

Portugal gaining momentum as they take big strides to winning the competition.

Good enough?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2016)

Mid game duldrums


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jun 2016)

Shame its gone to the spot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2016)

Hopefully Ronaldo will miss


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2016)

BOO


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Can you tell us all how well Portugal are playing now to give me a chance with my sweepstake team Poland?


No chance...


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2016)

Good game for about 70 minutes and Portugal had the better chances overall.

What a penalty by the young lad Sanchez, he looks quality and not in an "Oh he's having a good tournament" way.

Punditry was once again shocking. Was Ian Wright wearing a green bin bag?!


----------



## smiler1207 (30 Jun 2016)

Extra time proving to be a waste of time in this tournament


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2016)

You'd think after such a shite display they'd do something like visiting hospitals or schools to regain our faith in them. Instead they stick the usual two fingers up knowing the gullible will follow the useless twats regardless!

://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3668246/PICTURE-EXCLUSIVE-Wayne-bikini-clad-Coleen-Rooney-relax-88k-week-luxury-yacht-Spain-straight-crashing-Euros-cost-88-there.html


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2016)

smiler1207 said:


> Extra time proving to be a waste of time in this tournament


What is the point of extra time? Teams rarely score, it is a half hour of zero risk non football. Ninety minutes and straight onto penalties would be my view.


----------



## smiler1207 (1 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> What is the point of extra time? Teams rarely score, it is a half hour of zero risk non football. Ninety minutes and straight onto penalties would be my view.


Yeah but then you run the risk of teams shutting up shop after 70 mins... I liked golden goal personally.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jul 2016)

Please. Will you all refrain from saying that Belgium is going to win.

You are all jinxed.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2016)

smiler1207 said:


> Yeah but then you run the risk of teams shutting up shop after 70 mins... I liked golden goal personally.



Still level after 90 mins? Then play as long as necessary until the decider is scored. And no more subs allowed after the first 90 mins.


----------



## smiler1207 (1 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Still level after 90 mins? Then play as long as necessary until the decider is scored. And no more subs allowed after the first 90 mins.


Can you imagine the pampered stars moaning about being too tired!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2016)

smiler1207 said:


> Can you imagine the pampered stars moaning about being too tired!



I can. Let them come off and thus weaken their sides' chances.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Was there a suggestion that you carry on but pull a player off from each side* every few minutes so it could end one on one?



And the 'keepers being the last to stay on the pitch, but are _not_ allowed to leave their respective penalty areas. 

Bit like the Subbuteo I played with my brother all those years ago.


----------



## User482 (1 Jul 2016)

I think all of the methods for deciding a knock-out match have their drawbacks, and I don't see extra time plus penalties as worse than any of the others.

Anyway, it turns out I have a Welsh great-grandfather. Cymru am byth.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Hmmmm, I can see that one lasting until someone dies from exhaustion.




And why not?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Hmmmm, I can see that one lasting until someone dies from exhaustion.


Can we nominate players? I'll go for Ronaldo*

* edit - although he's unlikely to get exhausted from puffing his cheeks out and doing his "horse lips" blowing thingy


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

Well my tip for the title (England) has gone home, my sweepstake team (Poland) is gone too.
My support has now moved to the Belgians, hope they give the Welsh a damn good thrashing tonight


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2016)

Born in Ireland, lived most of my life in England and now resident in Wales I came into the tournament with three chances. I'm now down to the last roll of the dice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

Come on you Cymru!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2016)

I'm looking for this one to be the most exciting game of the tournament so far, loads of attacking, defensive gaps, goals, goals, goals...


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm looking for this one to be the most exciting game of the tournament so far, loads of attacking, defensive gaps, goals, goals, goals...



What odds would you get for 0-0 after 120 minutes and 1-0 on penalties?


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Well my tip for the title (England) has gone home, my sweepstake team (Poland) is gone too.
> My support has now moved to the Belgians, hope they give the Welsh a damn good thrashing tonight


England have no more opponents for me to support; so I can now invoke the "let's support our British brothers" nonsense .
Actually, I do have Welsh cousins, so "Come on WALES" .


----------



## Stephenite (1 Jul 2016)

I can add my voice to the growing clamour - 'Yacky Dar!'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> What odds would you get for 0-0 after 120 minutes and 1-0 on penalties?


6/1 for 0-0 at FT
5/1 for the game to be won on penalties
11/1 for either team to win on penalties
no odds on it being 1-0 in penalties


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

Being a celtic mix of Irish, Welsh and Swiss, but born in England I can support who I wish. My brother, who had a Belgian father, wouldn't let me bring a Brompton into his flat - something to do with the tenants' association that he's active in (or simply a power thing) - so I'm wishing an end to all things even partly Belgian. Except Jacques Brel, of course, I quite like him.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Being a celtic mix of Irish, Welsh and Swiss, but born in England I can support who I wish. My brother, who had a Belgian father, wouldn't let me bring a Brompton into his flat - something to do with the tenants' association that he's active in (or simply a power thing) - so I'm wishing an end to all things even partly Belgian. Except Jacques Brel, of course, I quite like him.


And moules-frites???


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> And moules-frites???


Providing it's French, bien sûr.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Irish, Welsh and Swiss, but born in England



Irish (great grandmother), Austrian (great grandfather), Welsh (grandmother), Scottish ,(grandfather) but born in England. Have always supported Wales due to my dear mother supporting them and my dad not interested in football.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)




----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Come on you Welsh..


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


>




it could work lol


----------



## midlife (1 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


>




Used to see this driving into work........







Shaun


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> and my dad not interested in football.



Not interested in football, eh! Must have been a Chelsea fan, then.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Not interested in football, eh! Must have been a Chelsea fan, then.




Ha bloody ha


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Jul 2016)

Wait, what? Is that Wales? In a football tournament? Wales? Eh?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

flipping heck... what a goal


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

Wowser


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2016)

So far, Belgium is more positive and more creative. Come on Wales!


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jul 2016)

You don't save those. Ridiculous hair cut though imo.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Jul 2016)

Silly yellow cards given away by Wales.


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

They'll be down to 9 men 2nd half if they are not careful.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

Get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

Never thought I'd be seeing an ex Stockport County captain scoring in the quarter finals of a major tournament


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

1st bet won, both teams to score


----------



## Glow worm (1 Jul 2016)

Gôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôl I Gymru,!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2016)

I like the Belgium top. Bit like my Belgian champions shirt!


----------



## midlife (1 Jul 2016)

I just thought Bale was about to make it 2:1 !

Shaun


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


>



Spotted that earlier, he's a belter.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Im in the bad books for going to local beer fest....so mike oldfield on headphones..


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q7U1fvpuWWU


and fantastic footy on the box..so nice to have 2 tv rooms lol


----------



## jowwy (1 Jul 2016)

Cymru am byth......come on the boyo's


----------



## Beebo (1 Jul 2016)

It makes England look so bad. The welsh team play in the same league as the English team so will be just as tired, they are demonstrably worse on a man for man basis when paying for their league teams, but have so much more passion and desire.


----------



## Stephenite (1 Jul 2016)

Naingolan shot was recorded at 118.7kmh!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> What odds would you get for 0-0 after 120 minutes and 1-0 on penalties?


I can also tell you that Wales were 3/1 for first to 3 corners. Free-bet-a-go-go!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> It makes England look so bad. The welsh team play in the same league as the English team so will be just as tired, they are demonstrably worse on a man for man basis when paying for their league teams, but have so much more passion and desire.


That's if you buy into the "we're tired" guff of course.

It's nothing to do with being tired. It's cos they are crap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's nothing to do with being tired. It's cos they are crap.


The thing is they're not crap, they _played _crap. No difference as far as results are concerned, of course.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic!!!


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)




----------



## Beebo (1 Jul 2016)

2-1
Did i ever tell you about my welsh uncle from blackwood.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Come on Wales...brilliant


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

Killer of a turn! Now I'm nervous!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

Robson-Kanu hasn't even got a club at the moment.


----------



## Beebo (1 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Robson-Kanu hasn't even got a club at the moment.


His agent must be rubbing his hands together.


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

Wales are currently 14/1 to win the tournament


----------



## jowwy (1 Jul 2016)

Kaaaaanuuuuuuuuuuuuu..................


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jul 2016)

For a nation that voted Brexit, beating Belguim would be pretty ironic!


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2016)

Can't watch anymore, it's too tense.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2016)




----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Fallaini always makes me think of 70's porn..maybe he needs a brazillian


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

That's it Vokes.


----------



## Beebo (1 Jul 2016)

they've done it!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jul 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Awsome, pitty the ref carded Ramsey


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2016)

Mrs 3BM is going crazy!


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

Unbelievable, what a performance


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mrs 3BM is going crazy!


In a good way, I hope.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Brexit United are going through!


They've worked out that they've got a good 2 years before they're out of the EU.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jul 2016)

Congratulations on your win Wales!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Best match so far


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

Amazing... I'm feeling very emotional.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2016)

To all you Welsh boys and girls, I am the reason you won tonight. I had Belgium in the work sweepstake, I never win the sweepstake, last world cup I had Spain, first team knocked out.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Jul 2016)

Wales have been a breath of fresh air in this tournament.


With just a faint hint of sheep dip


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

They are everything England should have been, passion, togetherness, and a little bit of quality mixed in.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Jul 2016)

Team of the year is well sewn up for SPOTY. 

Wales played brilliantly


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jul 2016)

That'll really show Brussels, eh?


----------



## Beebo (1 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Team of the year is well sewn up for SPOTY.
> 
> Wales played brilliantly


Leicester have that one sewn up unless Wales win the cup.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Jul 2016)

Fantastic! Just brilliant. Not a hint of flakiness about it - absolutely fair & square. The better team won. And won with class.


----------



## Dec66 (1 Jul 2016)

Blimey. Well in, Wales.

They could get to the final, because Portugal (Ronaldo and Renato Sanches aside) are cack.

Germany or Italy are a different kettle of fish though. I think Italy have it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2016)

Brilliant stuff, what a team!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Wales are currently 14/1 to win the tournament


40/1 last weekend
Iceland were 150/1


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2016)

That was awesome!


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jul 2016)

Mickey Mouse tournament anyway 












Fair play to the Welsh deserved it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> Leicester have that one sewn up unless Wales win the cup.


Good point, international team maybe.


----------



## subaqua (1 Jul 2016)

OMFG wendyballers areGO


----------



## jowwy (1 Jul 2016)

Welsh......proud.........and in tears. 

CYMRU AM BYTH


----------



## jowwy (1 Jul 2016)

Englishman , irishman and a scotsman standing at the bar.............there used to be a welshman too, but hes still in france celebrating


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2016)

Unlike England, every time Wales went forward you expected something to happen Three great goals gave them a thoroughly deserved win!


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> CYMRU AM BYTH


I thought this was an English speaking forum?


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I would hope an exception could be made right now.


Maybe, depends on what he said


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Good point, international team maybe.



England egg chasers for me, whitewash down under and the grand slam


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2016)

Away from the Euros for a second, has any other (not totally nuts) side ever signed a team in a day? Killie brought in 11 new players last Friday, most of whom are very young which gives me the fear in one way but reassures me in others.

Lee Clark has been given the opportunity to build his own side, and hasn't filled it with SPL journeymen; yes, they're mostly from North East England but it shows he has contacts, and hopefully isn't taking as many punts as Mixu and Shiels did.

It also shows that he's got vision, which many people praised Shiels' "Goslings" for, though ultimately most of them have proved duds. And it seems that vision is being backed by the board, even with our "Secretary's" presence, which riles a fair few fans.

In the midst of this cautious optimism, there's always a good chance to laugh at Killie: at the press conference announcing the new signings, the wee plaques in front of them had been hand written. I know we're skint, and that printer ink is expensive, but seriously? For me it's lovably embarrassing, for the rest of fitba - take out the "lovably".


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

Stockport did similar last year when the new manager came in, got rid of all the team bar the goalkeeper and brought new in.
It failed


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> England egg chasers for me, whitewash down under and the grand slam


 They're not an international team tho, they'd have to convince the world that their win was more of a feat than Leicester winning the prem.

its a nice position to be able to talk of such successes even if the footballers are letting the side down


----------



## Stephenite (2 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> They're not an international team tho, they'd have to convince the world that their win was more of a feat than Leicester winning the prem.
> 
> its a nice position to be able to talk of such successes *even if the footballers are letting the side down*


There are _some_ British footballers doing very well at the moment.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> They're not an international team tho, they'd have to convince the world that their win was more of a feat than Leicester winning the prem.
> 
> its a nice position to be able to talk of such successes even if the footballers are letting the side down



I know this is a football thread, but how is England's international rugby side not er... international?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Fret not, it is also football.



Tis true, I will heed your wisdom in future.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2016)

Stephenite said:


> There are _some_ British footballers doing very well at the moment.


Yes but the conversation was English not British, The Welsh team have been absolutely magnificent and I hope they go all the way.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Yes but the conversation was English not British, The Welsh team have been absolutely magnificent and I hope they go all the way.


I'm actually starting to come round to that idea too, then we English can say that we were the only team good enough to beat the champions 

Anyway onto tonight's match, I am putting my usual jinx on the Germans by tipping them for a narrow 2-1 victory


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I know this is a football thread, but how is England's international rugby side not er... international?



Er?? Odd punctuation.

Aye the award I was thinking of is the overseas award, apols my flaky memory, the international award is an occasional one but seems aimed at the international community not those English teams that play internationals. The English rugby team should be in the mix for team of the year tho.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Anyway onto tonight's match, I am putting my usual jinx on the Germans by tipping them for a narrow 2-1 victory



I go with Italy here, the coolest nation on the planet. Even the ugly ones manage to look handsome.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I go with Italy here, the coolest nation on the planet. Even the ugly ones manage to look handsome.


It's not a beauty contest


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> I'm actually starting to come round to that idea too, then we English can say that we were the only team good enough to beat the champions
> 
> Anyway onto tonight's match, I am putting my usual jinx on the Germans by tipping them for a narrow 2-1 victory


I hope you do jinx them, I have a soft spot for Italy and if they did go on to win the tournament having had Spain-Germany-probably France then whoever in the final will have been a hell of a tough route through.


----------



## philk56 (2 Jul 2016)

After last night's excitement back to snoozeville


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2016)

A goal-line clearance that The Karate Kid would have been proud of!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jul 2016)

philk56 said:


> After last night's excitement back to snoozeville



So true. I dozed off not long after the kick off and woke up two minutes before half time. My snoring was upsetting the cats apparently


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

At last !


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

Get in there Ozil.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

How on earth did Buffon save that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2016)

Goalkeeper did well not to commit himself too early there but not well enough to stop it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> How on earth did Buffon save that



Gianluigi Buffon is a literal translation of Billy the Fish


----------



## Stephenite (2 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Yes but the conversation was English not British, The Welsh team have been absolutely magnificent and I hope they go all the way.


Yes, I wasn't following properly. You were the first to mention Wales and SPOTY, i believe.

Come on, Wales!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2016)

Who's won?


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Who's won?


Scotland


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Scotland



Hooray!!


I am not watching the football you see, so I can only read the comments on here at the moment.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> 
> I am not watching the football you see, so I can only read the comments on here at the moment.



It's 7-7 atm get in front of a tele quick...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2016)

Penalties?


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Penalties?


Not yet but it's heading that way.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Penalties?



No just kidding 1st half of extra time is nearly 5 mins old. 1-1 uber defensive game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2016)

Fascinating match, IMO. There's more to football than constant action and I'm enjoying this one.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Shoot out could be interesting with these 2 in goal.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Jul 2016)

I'm a tad ashamed to admit that I'd love to see Germany go out on penalties...


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Pens.....


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2016)

As I said earlier in the thread, what is the point of extra time? Players are so tired they won't take risks and just play not to lose. I'd love to know what percentage of games are won in the extra half hour, by far the majority seem to go to penalties.

Ninety minutes and then straight to spot kicks would be worth experimenting with.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Wtf was that pen


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jul 2016)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> As I said earlier in the thread, what is the point of extra time? Players are so tired they won't take risks and just play not to lose. I'd love to know what percentage of games are won in the extra half hour, by far the majority seem to go to penalties.
> 
> Ninety minutes and then straight to spot kicks would be worth experimenting with.



Golden Goal give them something to play for.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Wow some shocking pens in this lot !


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

Worst penalties ever?


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

2-2 on pens sudden death.....


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jul 2016)

Pub team stuff


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Worst penalties ever?



Oh I dunno Man Utd v Sunderland has to be up there


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2016)




----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2016)

Blimey on this form, even England would beat Germany in a shootout!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Blimey on this form, even England would beat Germany in a shootout!




Too far


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jul 2016)

Now it's all the guys who don't want to take a penalty


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Too far


Yeah, true, England would never have got this far


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Blimey on this form, even England would beat Germany in a shootout!



Steady on there


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Now it's all the guys who don't want to take a penalty


And are scoring them!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2016)

Just seen it, not quite 7-7, but nearly.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

Ze Germans prevail...


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2016)

Phew, thank God for that!


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

Thought that was never gonna end


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2016)

Bugger


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2016)

Bugger


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2016)

TMN


----------



## martint235 (2 Jul 2016)

My £35 in the sweepstake lives to see another day!!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2016)

Bugger #3


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Jul 2016)

What a surprise.

*sigh*


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> My £35 in the sweepstake lives to see another day!!!!


So does my small flutter on Germany to win it, there is even a money back offer if they get knocked out on penalties, as if that's going to happen


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> So does my small flutter on Germany to win it, there is even a money back offer if they get knocked out on penalties, as if that's going to happen



Acht, the final will be Iceland vs Wales!


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Acht, the final will be Iceland vs Wales!


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> Wouldn't that be great!



I know! - I might just actually watch it then!


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jul 2016)

If France win inside 90 mins I shall be in for a few shillings which will be most welcome.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> If France win inside 90 mins I shall be in for a few shillings which will be most welcome.


I am waiting for @Marmion to declare his betting intentions before committing myself this time, he is the expert on these no-hoper teams


----------



## Stephenite (3 Jul 2016)

Putting the word "chicken" in front of any Italian footballer's name, sounds like a tasty meal.

"Hmmm, I fancy the chicken Bonucci tonight..."


----------



## ozboz (3 Jul 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Putting the word "chicken" in front of any Italian footballer's name, sounds like a tasty meal.
> 
> "Hmmm, I fancy the chicken Bonucci tonight..."



Hahaha ! 
The Germans also !

Einer 
Muller Wurst
Mitt pommes frites unt zenf ! 
Danke


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2016)

Some of those penalties in the Italy Germany shoot out were diabolical! The one where he did an Ali shuffle then blasted over...wtf?!!


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> If France win inside 90 mins I shall be in for a few shillings which will be most welcome.


I've used my principle of putting my free Iceland bet on, well, Iceland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> I am waiting for @Marmion to declare his betting intentions before committing myself this time, he is the expert on these no-hoper teams


Five quid on Iceland at 9/1. It's a free bet tho, not sure I'd use my own money. Will have a closer look later, probably wait for in-play as no idea tbh - it was much easier when no hopers like England were still in it


----------



## pubrunner (3 Jul 2016)

Bobby Charlton was asked by a football pundit . . .

"How do you think the World Cup winning team of 66 would have fared against Iceland ?"

Charlton pondered on this and replied . . . "I think we'd have won 1-0".

The pundit then said . . . "Only 1-0 ?"

Charlton replied . . . "Well, we're all over 70 you know".


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2016)

pubrunner said:


> Bobby Charlton was asked by a football pundit . . .
> 
> "How do you think the World Cup winning team of 66 would have fared against Iceland ?"
> 
> ...




 That is very good!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> A reporter asked Sir Bobby Charlton how the 1966 England team would have got on against Iceland.
> 
> Sir Bobby replied "We would have won 1-0".
> 
> ...





pubrunner said:


> Bobby Charlton was asked by a football pundit . . .
> 
> "How do you think the World Cup winning team of 66 would have fared against Iceland ?"
> 
> ...



Was it funnier the first or second time?


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jul 2016)

Go on the French I could be in the cash for the second time in my short betting career.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2016)

A few more million squid added to the value of Payet.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2016)

Well finally a top team shows the way...
take note tosser land cough i mean England


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Neither, with members of that team now dead and three suffering possible brain injuries from heading heavy leather balls, it really isn't funny at all.




Lighten up it's a joke. No offence was meant i presume.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Was it funnier the first or second time?



The second obviously.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

Can I change my mind and shout for France.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2016)

I am happy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am happy.



so you should be...but your arse was nipping before you scored...


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2016)

Pity Iceland didn't play like this against England.

Oh, wait a minute......


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jul 2016)

Cash out ?? Fark off Mr William Hill I'm saving it for the full 90 mins .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Jul 2016)

And the comeback is on


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2016)

Iceland win the second half!

I've really enjoyed watching them play, great attitude, team spirit - proper battlers. 

You could say the same of all the smaller nations to be honest. 

I wasn't really in favour of expanding a neat, quick competition, fearing a bloated World Cup style bore fest that meandered along, but the football on display, this year at least has been quality as has the refereeing, which is far too often not the case.


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2016)

You have been watching different games to me then, only a handful have been entertaining so far.

Well done Iceland, you can be proud tonight.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> You could say the same *of all the smaller nations* to be honest.



Apart from England, though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2016)

When are we going to start talking about proper football then?

Only another 2 months-ish to go.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2016)

I was overtaken by a Police Convoy and the Portuguese team bus this afternoon on the A10 out of Paris .... just sayin' ....


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was overtaken by a Police Convoy and the Portuguese team bus this afternoon on the A10 out of Paris .... just sayin' ....



Did it have one of these in the back window?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Did it have one of these in the back window?


It should say
''BEWARE SPITTING DUMMIES''


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Did it have one of these in the back window?


It should have ....


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> When are we going to start talking about proper football then?
> 
> Only another 2 months-ish to go.


I think Wasps may do well !!


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jul 2016)

Wonder if there is any truth in this...

http://www.football365.com/news/renato-sanches-accused-of-lying-about-his-age

Could be the new Roger Milla.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> When are we going to start talking about proper football then?
> 
> Only another 2 months-ish to go.


I prefer the league too - normally. But as an adopted Welshman by residency (Ok then, glory hunter) I'm rather excited about the Euros. Biggest sporting event in Welsh history tomorrow evening.

Yes, I know they've won the rugby World Cup (I think so, anyway) but in global terms that game is pretty small beer. The Euros are massive in comparison.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jul 2016)

Messi sentenced to 21 months in prison for tax evasion 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/36721892?client=safari#

Apparently jail terms under 24 months in Spain can be served on probation so I doubt he will do porridge.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Messi sentenced to 21 months in prison for tax evasion
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/36721892?client=safari#
> 
> Apparently jail terms under 24 months in Spain can be served on probation so I doubt he will do porridge.




The film will be brilliant lol


----------



## gavroche (6 Jul 2016)

Allez Wales!!


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jul 2016)

Oi Dixon Bellamy put some farkin socks on you pair of melts.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2016)

Not a lot in it so far..


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> Not a lot in it so far..



Oh dear. Loads of time left though close game before that your right.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jul 2016)

Fwc it!


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2016)

Oh dear


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2016)

Long way back now..


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2016)

Their missing Ramsey and Davies..but a valiant effort


----------



## Stephenite (6 Jul 2016)

Well done to Wales.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> Their missing Ramsey and Davies..but a valiant effort


Seriously missed Ramsey. He showed real heart, energy and skill.


----------



## pubrunner (7 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Neither, with members of that team* now dead* . . . . . . . it really isn't funny at all.



Really, you think that they might be feeling offended right now ?


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2016)

We dreamed a dream, as the weeks rolled by
And the welsh boys kept on giving

We dreamed a dream, it was our time
But portugal were unforgiving

We dreamed a dream, but now they fly
Lets give our boys a great home coming

We now dream a dream of two years time
the world cup will soon be coming

#welsh #proud #strongertogether #cymruambyth


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jul 2016)

Would be nice 

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...in-talks-over-paul-pogba-transfer-sky-sources

Can't see it happening though.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Would be nice
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...in-talks-over-paul-pogba-transfer-sky-sources
> 
> Can't see it happening though.



One of the stupidest transfer sagas of all time.

Have him on a free (I think?), let him leave, sign him back for £50 million? What a joke, though it does pretty much sum up how daft football is these days.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2016)

How come there isn't a third place play off i wonder? It'd be nice to see Wales get some recognition of their achievement.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> How come there isn't a third place play off i wonder? It'd be nice to see Wales some recognition of their achievement.


The players don't want it and very few people have the slightest interest in such a game. Think back to previous tournaments when they did have a third place playoff (At least in the World Cup, not sure about the Euros) and without Googling and see if you can remember who won any of them.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The players don't want it and very few people have the slightest interest in such a game. Think back to previous tournaments when they did have a third place playoff (At least in the World Cup, not sure about the Euros) and without Googling and see if you can remember who won any of them.




Only one I can remember is Italy beating England in '90


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The players don't want it and very few people have the slightest interest in such a game. Think back to previous tournaments when they did have a third place playoff (At least in the World Cup, not sure about the Euros) and without Googling and see if you can remember who won any of them.


Ok seriously without looking it up I think Poland came third in the 1974 world cup and i know Italy came third and England fourth in the 1990 world cup,


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2016)

This one's going to penalties and Germany will lose..mark my words.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jul 2016)

Has the ref got a tenner on France?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2016)

Stonewaller


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2016)

Terrible decision, a 'homer' referee?

2-1 Germany it will finish, France look scared to death of them.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2016)

Looked 'hans' to me!


----------



## User482 (7 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Terrible decision, a 'homer' referee?
> 
> 2-1 Germany it will finish, France look scared to death of them.


Leading with your hand in the penalty area is asking for trouble.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2016)

I am saying nothing but know what I am thinking.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am saying nothing but know what I am thinking.



Really!


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2016)

User482 said:


> Leading with your hand in the penalty area is asking for trouble.


True, just think it was a very soft penalty, the type you expect a home team to get and never the away side, especially at Old Trafford


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2016)

Dunkirk.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2016)

The ref's in black. Don't see that too much these days.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jul 2016)

Definite penalty. He realised he was late going with the attacker and led with his arm to try and put him off.

Brilliant game so far.


----------



## User482 (7 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> True, just think it was a very soft penalty, the type you expect a home team to get and never the away side, especially at Old Trafford


Shearer said it wasn't a penalty, which tells you all you need to know...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> Dunkirk.



Normandy


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jul 2016)

No doubt about that one.


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> No doubt about that one.


Foul on the 'keeper


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2016)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Otm4RusESNU


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Foul on the 'keeper



It's Von Potsy isn't it?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am saying nothing but know what I am thinking.


Liberte, Egalite, Penalte


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> This one's going to penalties and Germany will lose..mark my words.





How accurate was that?! We had a penalty, and Germany lost.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2016)

I am happy again and will be even happier Sunday night.
Allez les bleus et vive la France!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2016)

If that nobber French keeper had only let in one goal...twat!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am happy again and will be even happier Sunday night.
> Allez les bleus et vive la France!




Who would you have supported if Wales'd made the final?


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Who would you have supported if Wales'd made the final?


France first et then Wales.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> France first et then Wales.


Ok.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2016)

Old Roy Hodgson seems to have managed to get himself a gig at Wimbledon*







*apologies for FB cut and paste, I know it should stay on social media and not enter CC


----------



## User6179 (8 Jul 2016)

Saw him on the train yesterday


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Being England manager must be one of the least appealing jobs in football. Both the press, and some fans, are on your back from day one, and choose ludicrous reasons to slate you, most recently: being foreign, having an affair, using an umbrella and having a slight speech impediment.

I'm not saying that recent England managers have been much good, but it really is a thankless task with expectations based on one trophy 50 years ago!

I see the bookies have Jurgen Klinsmann, Sam Allardyce and Eddie Howe as front runners for the job. Klinsmann would be a great appointment IMO, the other two are surely jokes, but can you imagine the red top outrage at a German managing England?


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2016)

I'll take the job for £5m a year and then the big payout when I cock it up . Where do I apply?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

I'll be "supporting" Portugal for tonight's final. I dislike yon Ronaldo but where would they be without him? I think it's about time Portugal won something and i like going there for my holidays so come on Portugal!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2016)

Odds for tonight's final


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I see the bookies have Jurgen Klinsmann, Sam Allardyce and Eddie Howe as front runners for the job. Klinsmann would be a great appointment IMO, the other two are surely jokes, but can you imagine the red top outrage at a German managing England?



Allardyce is no joke. He has a proven track record of taking over rubbish teams and improving them to a level where they at least become respectable.

Perfect fit foe England, if you look at it that way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Allardyce is no joke. He has a proven track record of taking over rubbish teams and improving them to a level where they at least become respectable.
> 
> Perfect fit foe England, if you look at it that way.




He did a very good job at Blackburn but the f wit owners wanted him out saying he wasn't up to taking them back to the Premier League.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Allardyce is no joke. He has a proven track record of taking over rubbish teams and improving them to a level where they at least become respectable.
> 
> Perfect fit foe England, if you look at it that way.



True enough, but he's been able to buy and sell players to suit his style of play.


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Old Roy Hodgson seems to have managed to get himself a gig at Wimbledon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like he's smuggled a couple of balls from his previous profession in with him!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2016)

I'm hoping for a 1st class display of football this evening, France to dominate, and win 3-1.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> But at the mo, there's a plague of moths on the pitch


Not just Lineker's ears flapping in the breeze?


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Right then you miserable lot....

im going France 3,1..


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm hoping for a 1st class display of football this evening, France to dominate, and win 3-1.


Narrow France victory I reckon, would like to see a few goals but I'm not holding my breath.

Ronaldo to be in tears at fulltime


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Jul 2016)

2 1 for France as Ive got £80 for a French win


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2016)

Big night for English football tonight.

Come on Clattenburg!!!!!


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Ronaldo to be in tears at fulltime



Earlier than expected !


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Well as much as Ronaldo gets on my tots..this is a real shame..knobbled by the frogs


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

Well he's crying a lot earlier than I was expecting


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Stretcher for Ronaldo. This is bad for Portugal.


----------



## Roadhump (10 Jul 2016)

Gutted for Ronaldo, so often a histrionic PITA but an amazing player and a game of this high profile is poorer without him......unless some unexpected hero suddenly emerges


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Killed the game


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2016)

*'Attention seeking'*

Portugal 0-0 France






Danny Mills

Ex-England defender on BBC Radio 5 live

Why has Ronaldo gone down? All he had to do was walk off the pitch.

It is attention seeking.

*Share this post on*

Read more about these links.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Narrow France victory I reckon, would like to see a few goals but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Ronaldo to be in tears at fulltime


I don't think I'll be seeing any of the money I stuck on 3-1 France ever again


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2016)

Portugal look better without Ronaldo. Often the case that when a fairly moderate team have one superstar they rely on him too much and when he goes they start taking more responsibility themselves.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

Worst game so far?


----------



## Glow worm (10 Jul 2016)

This one's going to pens. Dreadful. (and as a Norwich fan I know dreadful when I see it)!


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Be interesting to see if Portugal score from a free kick @User and yes I'd like them to win ..France are a bit flat.

But it's a poor game


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Finals are usually cagey, nervous affairs and this isn't much different. That Coman kid has provided a bit of a spark but that's about it.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

Portugal not one shot on target after 70 minutes..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Worst game so far?


I don't think I have ever ironed as many clothes on a Sunday evening; a much more preferable option than watching the football.


----------



## Glow worm (10 Jul 2016)

The moths have been entertaining!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jul 2016)

In the pub here with someone who is a big Ronaldo fan (yeah that greeting faced wee s*it), and someone else who wants France to win as a protest.


I don't know when to react because I secretly want Portugal to win regardless of Ronaldo!


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Anyone else want to see a Ronaldoless Portugal victory?


No; come on FRANCE! The game needed an early goal though and has now descended into a cagey affair. Looking more and more like extra time and pen....... close Nani!!!! ..... as I was saying, penalties!


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> In the pub here with someone who is a big Ronaldo fan (yeah that greeting faced wee s*it), and someone else who wants France to win as a protest.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know when to react because I secretly want Portugal win regardless of Ronaldo!




Shout Murray


----------



## Glow worm (10 Jul 2016)

Glow worm said:


> The moths have been entertaining!



Some fans leaving early....


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2016)

Sums up the quality of the tournament largely


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Yes


User said:


> Anyone else want to see a Ronaldoless Portugal victory?


 

Yes me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes me.


And me.

Ronaldo is a bit of a tart but he is one brave guy. He used to take an incredible amount of stick off opponents in the EPL but he never ducked out of challenges.


----------



## Glow worm (10 Jul 2016)

Good job this game isn't on Sky. They'd be banging on about how it's the best final ever.


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2016)

Christ, this is dire


----------



## Glow worm (10 Jul 2016)

This reminds me of a Bangor City v Total Network Solutions match I went to see in about 2003.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)




----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

England Iceland are on classic tv now


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> England Iceland are on classic tv now




England's classic feck up!


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2016)

I wonder what Deschamps was saying in the huddle?
Win the effing game, FFS!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Yeeesss!!!!


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2016)

Zut alors! Bom Dia!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2016)

Who's the utter weapon co-commentating this on BBC? Ref gets a handball completely wrong, books the wrong player and this complete tool says " ah, that's ok"


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Who's the utter weapon co-commentating this on BBC? Ref gets a handball completely wrong, books the wrong player and this complete tool says " ah, that's ok"



Danny Mills. Awful.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Danny Mills. Awful.



He's a farkin idiot


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Some goal that! I wasn't sure about him coming on, but apparently it was a good move...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2016)

Commentators stunned because he wasn't any good in the EPL, therefore he must be crap


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Great strike


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2016)

Danny Murphy atch


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Danny Murphy atch



That's the one!


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2016)

I think Danny Murphy is pretty good though that was a bit of a silly thing to say


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jul 2016)

Am I right in thinking Portugal have not got to a final since.... Well, over 50 years ago??

Regardless of that greeting faced wee s*it Ronaldo, I do wonder whether they deserve it after all that time!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Pat Nevin is the best former player for punditry I reckon. Very sensible and knowledgeable.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Am I right in thinking Portugal have not got to a final since.... Well, over 50 years ago??
> 
> Regardless of that greeting faced wee s*it Ronaldo, I do wonder whether they deserve it after all that time!



Euro 2004, when they hosted it and lost the final to the might of...

Greece.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Yeeesss!! I couldn't find a moth but i found a butterfly!


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Well done and deserved


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Euro 2004, when they hosted it and lost the final to the might of...
> 
> Greece.



Greece won it??


That tells you how much I don't take any notice of Der fussball!


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I don't think I'll be seeing any of the money I stuck on 3-1 France ever again


Well I got my draw bet up, and got my money back on the losing 1st scorer bet as it was a 0-0 90 minutes


----------



## Roadhump (10 Jul 2016)

Well done Portugal,


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Greece won it??
> 
> 
> That tells you how much I don't take any notice of der fussball!



Yep. Playing the most negative football ever. It was painful to watch at times.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Ronaldo's make up artist is getting him ready for the trophy presentation.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jul 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Well done Portugal,



Likewise.... Regardless of what has happened, if I was a French player, I would go over and shake all of their hands without exception!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2016)

Why has Nani taken his shorts off?!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Why not?



I'd watch!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I think Danny Murphy is pretty good though that was a bit of a silly thing to say



He possibly is, just I'm tired, ill and scunnered by this awful game.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> He possibly is, just I'm tired, ill and scunnered by this awful game.



Can I ask, is that Adriano Celentano in your avatar?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Can I ask, is that Adriano Celentano in your avatar?



I might be getting whooshed here, but it's Alisdair Sim


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jul 2016)

It might be he at a later age!:








swl said:


> I might be getting whooshed here, but it's Alisdair Sim


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Pat Nevin is the best former player for punditry I reckon. Very sensible and knowledgeable.


If only he would speak more clearly! He seems to mumble a lot of the time, and despite me speaking the same dialect as him, I often have trouble understanding him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2016)

Dull final game, dull tournament. Maybe a handful of decent games, generally awful.

Portugal played some of the dullest football of the tournament, I think turgid would be an appropriate word to use.

I think the lasting memories will relate to the "plucky losers" rather than the victors.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Dull final game, dull tournament. Maybe a handful of decent games, generally awful.
> 
> Portugal played some of the dullest football of the tournament, I think turgid would be an appropriate word to use.
> 
> I think the lasting memories will relate to the "plucky losers" rather than the victors.



Spot on. 

Players too tired post season and mentally on their summer holidays.

Still, good for all the people who hate football all year round to suddenly become experts on the subject.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2016)

Never mind, I'm off to Easter Road this week to see Hibs thrash Brondby in what I am sure will be a thriller.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2016)

Hopefully do better than you did against Malmo. 7-0 wasn't it?

Do Hibs have a team yet? I know you've lost Henderson, Stokes and half a dozen others whilst you've bought in a reserve goalie and a pensioner.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Hopefully do better than you did against Malmo. 7-0 wasn't it?
> 
> Do Hibs have a team yet? I know you've lost Henderson, Stokes and half a dozen others whilst you've bought in a reserve goalie and a pensioner.


I believe Marmy is taking his boots along, just in case


----------



## Ajay (11 Jul 2016)

Portugal excel at their own brand of football - if you don't concede you don't lose. (Man Utd fans should remember this when your games are ending 0-0 next season )
Defence is as valid a skill as attack, if you don't appreciate it you could always try watching basketball!

Força Portugal, outra Super Bock faz favor


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Dull final game, dull tournament. Maybe a handful of decent games, generally awful.
> 
> Portugal played some of the dullest football of the tournament, I think turgid would be an appropriate word to use.
> 
> I think the lasting memories will relate to the "plucky losers" rather than the victors.


I agree, apart from the first statement. I thought there were a fair few good games, particularly early on, and the refereeing was clearly designed to keep matches flowing, which was all to the good. It wasn't a perfect tournament, but we've seen worse.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2016)

Watching all the European games I couldn't help feeling it was all a bit formulaic and stifling. Turgid tournament, especially when turgid Portugal win.


----------



## Yellow Fang (11 Jul 2016)

Question: typically, what sort of percentage of corners get converted? There were a lot of corners in the final and none of them were converted. England won lots of corners but none were converted.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jul 2016)

Roll on August!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> Question: typically, what sort of percentage of corners get converted? There were a lot of corners in the final and none of them were converted. England won lots of corners but none were converted.



Presume you mean goals scored directly related to a corner kick; in which case a very small percentage - OPTA or some other stat's site may help you find an answer.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2016)

Ajay said:


> Portugal excel at their own brand of football - if you don't concede you don't lose. (*Man Utd fans should remember this when your games are ending 0-0 next season )*
> Defence is as valid a skill as attack, if you don't appreciate it you could always try watching basketball!
> 
> Força Portugal, outra Super Bock faz favor



Yes, that could be amusing. MUFC, home of free flowing attacking football employs manager who typically sets up a team to score, then fanny about defending a lead until the opposition score, and then kick up a gear to repeat the process all over again whilst players (and fans) fret that there's only a few minutes left on the clock...

Pretty effective though - mostly!

I will enjoy replaying the crap from eg Red Cafe back to my MUFC loving friends that went along the lines of CFC playing 'negative football, 'anti-football', 'dull, boring (insert profanity of choice) football, 'defensive football' etc when the appropriate time comes.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2016)

Wasn't there another English team famous for that - their fans had a chant as I recall - "Nil Won to the Arsenil" or something along those lines.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Watching all the European games I couldn't help feeling it was all a bit formulaic and stifling. Turgid tournament, especially when turgid Portugal win.



Hmmmm.....

turgid
ˈtəːdʒɪd/
_adjective_

*1*.
swollen and distended or congested.
"a turgid and fast-moving river"
synonyms: swollen, congested; More



*2*.
(of language or style) tediously pompous or bombastic.
"some turgid verses on the death of Prince Albert"
synonyms: bombastic, pompous, overblown, overripe, inflated, high-flown, affected, pretentious,grandiose, florid, flowery, ornate, magniloquent, grandiloquent, rhetorical, oratorical,orotund; More


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> turgid
> ˈtəːdʒɪd/
> ...


Ok maybe not turgid portugal but 24 teams with quite a few 3rd place qualifiers, definitely overblown.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Ok maybe not turgid portugal but 24 teams with quite a few 3rd place qualifiers, definitely overblown.


I listened to some prat on Radio 5 this morning saying what a fabulous tournament it had been. Very few highlights and many lowlights imho. I can't decide whether the players were uninterested or knackered. Or summink else.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2016)

So, Brendan Rogers


----------



## martint235 (12 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> So, Brendan Rogers


It might get better........


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2016)

Hilarious news just in.

Part timers, Lincoln Red Imps of Gibraltar beat Celtic in Euro clash in Brendan Rodgers first game in charge


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2016)

Efe'n Liability that lad at the back!

Still, I bet Rodgers' lads showed great character. Which as we all know is what counts.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Hilarious news just in.
> 
> Part timers, Lincoln Red Imps of Gibraltar beat Celtic in Euro clash in Brendan Rodgers first game in charge


Match went to form, then.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Jul 2016)

There laughing at you mate not with you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jul 2016)

Difficult game difficult conditions..yeah whatever Brendon,..


next England Manager i guess


----------



## Brandane (13 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> There laughing at you mate not with you.



Is this the same mob who recently made their intentions clear that they wanted the EPL to somehow re-write the rules to make room for them so that they could compete with the Manchester clubs, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal, LEICESTER, et al? 
Wake up bhoys, you're dreaming!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2016)

Brandane said:


> Is this the same mob who recently made their intentions clear that they wanted the EPL to somehow re-write the rules to make room for them so that they could compete with the Manchester clubs, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal, LEICESTER, et al?
> Wake up bhoys, you're dreaming!


They'd need to start in a Sunday League on Hackney Marshes, with no guarantee they'd ever get out of it.


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2016)

Big Sam for the England job?


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2016)

Chelsea alert!!! Chelsea alert!!! We have another redundant striker available should you wish to pay us for him. We promise not to charge you £50m for this one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Big Sam for the England job?



i hope not..

Klinsmann might be good? We need a euro boss if their alowed in of course..


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> i hope not..
> 
> Klinsmann might be good? We need a euro boss if their alowed in of course..


No we don't want nuffin to do with these immigrants. Coming over here nicking our jobs...


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Big Sam for the England job?


Good fit.

A pragmatic manager taking over a team who are not nearly as good as they like to think they are, BFS is the perfect man. He wouldn't have been afraid to ignore the purists and would have taken Carroll to the Euros, an old fashioned battering ram to sling on in the last fifteen minutes when the passing game was resulting in no more than the forwards falling over each other. 

And what do people think would happen if Klinsmann got the job, that they'd actually win something? Reality check needed there.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jul 2016)

What started as a joke is fast becoming a reality

Behold, the kickmen...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Jul 2016)




----------



## User32269 (17 Jul 2016)

Good luck with Brendan Bhoys. Was excited when he came to LFC but he ended up out of his depth. Really doesn't seem to possess a Plan B when things not working. On the bright side, he got us closer to the title than we managed for years. Hope he comes good for the hoops.

Off to Wigan soon to see the Mighty Reds play the Pie Eaters......oh yeah....living the dream!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Jul 2016)

Sod the Euro Wendyball nonsense. Yesterday was back to real football - atrocious refereeing and a 1-0 defeat at Stirling Albion. Lovely.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2016)

odav said:


> Good luck with Brendan Bhoys. Was excited when he came to LFC but he ended up out of his depth. Really doesn't seem to possess a Plan B when things not working. On the bright side, he got us closer to the title than we managed for years. Hope he comes good for the hoops.
> 
> Off to Wigan soon to see the Mighty Reds play the Pie Eaters......oh yeah....living the dream!



Rodgers is a joke of a manager who now has the easiest job in fitba. He'll win a load of trophies (finally) with Celtic, whilst continuing their policy of buying other teams best players and not playing them. 

Then I suspect he will be given another chance in England and get found out, again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jul 2016)

Oh crap, Payet wants to leave...

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...he-is-100-per-cent-staying-at-west-ham-united


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jul 2016)

Next season looking a bit better with Kante onboard.

A decent price too in the current absurd overall pricing situation.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Sod the Euro Wendyball nonsense. Yesterday was back to real football - atrocious refereeing and a 1-0 defeat at Stirling Albion. Lovely.


An excellent 2-2 draw for Forfar v Dumbarton, and going on to win on penalties for an extra point. East Fife v Dundee was also a draw, with East Fife getting the bonus point after penalties. It's opened up the group, I reckon the extra point penalty element might be a successful introduction to the format; I suppose the SFA had to get something right eventually!


----------



## PaulB (18 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> Sod the Euro Wendyball nonsense. Yesterday was back to real football - atrocious refereeing and a 1-0 defeat at Stirling Albion. Lovely.


There was one major thing about the euro nonsense and that was the massive development visible in my three year-old grandson as a result of it. He now knows the flags of all the competing nations after memorising them voluntarily and will always remember them (as his father did after I'd taught him all flags at the same age and he still recalls them all), can tell you the city every game was played in, the score and the scorers and which club side each of those players play for! It must have been a huge thing in his pre-school class and all the kids there were swept up in the tournament and it was a theme the teachers used to build up the kids' interests and as the games were on at a time the kids could see them all, educationally, it was a huge success. I found I had to watch games just to keep up to speed with my grandkid's knowledge of what was happening and his predictions on what was about to happen! As regards the games themselves, I had zero interest in any of the games and any of the teams boring us rigid.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jul 2016)

I think my first experience of that was the 74 World Cup learning where Yugoslavia was and where to find Zaire. By the time of the 78 World Cup we avidly collected and swapped the stickers and I could probably mentally picture the face of every player if I saw their name. Especially Teofilo Cubillas 

With Scotland being too abysmal to qualify for tournaments for years, I wonder if there's generations of Scots kids missing out because there's just not the same connection when your own team isn't there.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jul 2016)

Teofillo Cubillas! For us, we'd try and shoehorn a player's name in wherever possible. So in the gym, we'd encourage our lift-mate to do one more Johnny (Repp - rep) or sound out our pals if anyone fancied going down the Robbie (Rensenbrink - ice-rink).


----------



## Brandane (18 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> I think my first experience of that was the 74 World Cup learning where Yugoslavia was and where to find Zaire. By the time of the 78 World Cup we avidly collected and swapped the stickers and I could probably mentally picture the face of every player if I saw their name. Especially Teofilo Cubillas
> 
> With Scotland being too abysmal to qualify for tournaments for years, I wonder if there's generations of Scots kids missing out because there's just not the same connection when your own team isn't there.


Ahhh, the 1978 world cup. Squad names etched in my memory come flooding back; Rough, Jardine, Macari, Buchan, McGrain, Donnachie, Masson, Gemmill, McQueen, Jordan, Johnstone, Souness, Hartford. Plus of course the manager, "He's our Mohammed Ali, he's Alistair MacLeod".

Can anyone name any England players from the 1978 (or 1974) World cup squads? 

The current squad? Errrrm - Scott Brown? That's all I can remember, seriously. That's how much my interest has waned.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jul 2016)

I hope you stood to attention reciting that list 

My engineering science teacher used to stand to attention and salute whilst naming the 1940s East Fife Scottish Cup winners. Good way to waste ten minutes on a Monday morning.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2016)

Brandane said:


> Ahhh, the 1978 world cup. Squad names etched in my memory come flooding back; Rough, Jardine, Macari, Buchan, McGrain, Donnachie, Masson, Gemmill, McQueen, Jordan, Johnstone, Souness, Hartford. Plus of course the manager, "He's our Mohammed Ali, he's Alistair MacLeod".
> 
> Can anyone name any England players from the 1978 (or 1974) World cup squads?
> 
> The current squad? Errrrm - Scott Brown? That's all I can remember, seriously. That's how much my interest has waned.



The most worrying thing about the Scotland side is that we're still playing Alan Hutton.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jul 2016)

And Scott Brown.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> And Scott Brown.



I'm not entirely sure he's human, he looks like a robot with various aggression settings.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Jul 2016)

PaulB said:


> my three year-old grandson as a result of it. He now knows the flags of all the competing nations after memorising them voluntarily and will always remember them (as his father did after I'd taught him all flags at the same age and he still recalls them all), can tell you the city every game was played in, the score and the scorers and which club side each of those players play for!


'three'?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2016)

Think of two 'average' managers who get sacked and end up fighting relegation every season with a crap side.

Yep, you got it right: Sam Allardyce and Steve Bruce. Both apparently in contention for the England job. Hmm, progress... 

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36832548


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Jul 2016)

Where's Frank Haffey when you need him?


----------



## PaulB (19 Jul 2016)

Brandane said:


> Ahhh, the 1978 world cup. Squad names etched in my memory come flooding back; Rough, Jardine, Macari, Buchan, McGrain, Donnachie, Masson, Gemmill, McQueen, Jordan, Johnstone, Souness, Hartford. Plus of course the manager, "He's our Mohammed Ali, he's Alistair MacLeod".
> 
> Can anyone name any England players from the 1978 (or 1974) World cup squads?
> 
> The current squad? Errrrm - Scott Brown? That's all I can remember, seriously. That's how much my interest has waned.


See that Alan Rough? He's an peanut (aerosol since it wouldn't let me write 'areshole') him.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Think of two 'average' managers who get sacked and end up fighting relegation every season with a crap side.
> 
> Yep, you got it right: Sam Allardyce and Steve Bruce. Both apparently in contention for the England job. Hmm, progress...
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36832548


I don't normally listen to Talkshite especially in the off season walked in to the office and someone had it on, they were saying about modelling us on the Iceland setup - LOL typical Eungerland not an original thought in the FA's head, and therein lies the problem. Bruce or Sam mirror that so called need for a "system"

Can't remember how many times we have been knocked out of a tournament and the media push for us to either emulate the winning or successful sides or try and recruit the manage that did it at "top level" and end up with someone like Sven!. I mean really how did Hodgson get the gig apart form being English. The last team sprit I can recall was WC 90 and the home Euro's in 96 the latter was more down to the individuals in the squad rather than backhander Tel's input!


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Think of two 'average' managers who get sacked and end up fighting relegation every season with a crap side.
> 
> Yep, you got it right: Sam Allardyce and Steve Bruce. Both apparently in contention for the England job. Hmm, progress...
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36832548


Allardyce is a decent manager, unfairly derided by the purists. He leaves a club in a much heathier position than when he took it over and is highly regarded by people who played for him.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Allardyce is a *decent* manager ... etc.



And I said average. Same same. 

Surely the manager of a national team of a major footballing country (in theory, not in practice with far too many of England's recent no-hopers) should be better than just decent or average. 

There is a shortage of genuinely capable and suitable candidates. I agree that Big Sam and Steve Bruce would get 100% out of their players (otherwise they'd be out, probably) but that doesn't mean that they are great tacticians.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2016)

We're all ok then cos England are an average football team as evidenced time and again


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> We're all ok then cos England are a *BELOW* average football team as evidenced time and again



FTFY!


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> FTFY!


I was being generous as we pay them far above average with no comeback for habitually underperforming


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> I was being generous as we pay them far above average with no comeback for habitually underperforming



Due mostly, IMO, to not having a good manager.

Hodgson's track record was not much more than mediocre. 16 mostly nondescript teams in eight countries. 1,002 games and a win rate of only 43.61. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Hodgson#Managerial_statistics

Capello didn't have a chance, neither did Svennis, what with being a couple of Johnny Foreigners.

It's only interesting, to me, since 1990 (when England had their last 'best' team).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_national_football_team_manager#Statistical_summary


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2016)

At last! It's been a long time coming. Hoper they are brave enough to enforce it and be fair and consistent. 

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36844570


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jul 2016)

Well he gets an amaizing salery to achieve feck all..another fail..
its a so so team with a English manager..few more years of disappointment it is then.
to be fair we just dont have the talent in the premiership ,its all other countries players..


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2016)

Well, no-one's going to be surprised with another flop in the run-up and possibly the participation at the next World Cup.

*Key facts & figures*

_Allardyce has never won a major trophy as a manager_
_He has a 33.6% Premier League career win percentage_
_Sunderland's average possession last season was 39.94%_
_21% of their passes were 'long', compared with 14.4% at Eddie Howe's Bournemouth_


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Big Sam for the England job?





User said:


> *Sam Allardyce: Sunderland boss will be named as new England manager*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36850753



What do I win?


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Well, no-one's going to be surprised with another flop in the run-up and possibly the participation at the next World Cup.
> 
> *Key facts & figures*
> 
> ...


He's never managed a team who are capable of winning a trophy.

Which makes him a perfect fit for England.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2016)

Appointing Allardyce would suggest the FA have finally given up hope.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Appointing Allardyce would suggest the FA have finally given up hope.


Or finally realised that it's the players on the pitch that make the difference and England's lot are pi$$ poor.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> At last! It's been a long time coming. Hoper they are brave enough to enforce it and be fair and consistent.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36844570



Yes, good move.

Next on the list: cheating. Whether it's diving, feigning injury or stealing 'yardage'. It all needs to stop.

Pet hate being last seasons craze of getting a minor knock or tap from about the chest up resulting in mad writhing on the ground whilst holding the face.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

Well, England have tried poncey managers with foreign names who were overpaid and underperformed. They've tried the English blazer types who were still overpaid and still underperformed.
Maybe BFS is worth a pragmatic punt. Who would the naysayers rather have?


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Well, England have tried poncey managers with foreign names who were overpaid and underperformed. They've tried the English blazer types who were still overpaid and still underperformed.
> Maybe BFS is worth a pragmatic punt. Who would the naysayers rather have?


Got a point I suppose. He may create an English team that plays solid, winning but slightly boring football. Once the winning is sorted a bit of flair can be introduced at the top of midfield


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jul 2016)

Tbh I'll be glad when the whole England thing goes away again for another two years.

Utterly tedious imo.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2016)

Ooops


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jul 2016)

Good to see a Falkirk fan managing England


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jul 2016)

Mourinho out...

Terrible game hope things improve before the start of the season !


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jul 2016)

And Steve Bruce has resigned as manager of Hull City.

Wonder if he'll go to Sunderland again! 'Tis a no-brainer, really.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Mourinho out...
> 
> Terrible game hope things improve before the start of the season !



Has he blamed anyone yet?


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Mourinho out...
> 
> Terrible game hope things improve before the start of the season !



I'm sure, and hope, there'll be plenty more to follow.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I'm sure, and hope, there'll be plenty more to follow.


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Ooops



My mate Daniel: "He'll be disappointed with that..."


----------



## Roadhump (23 Jul 2016)

David Moyes appointed as Sunderland manager. Hope he does well there and manages to rebuild his reputation.


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2016)

Roadhump said:


> David Moyes appointed as Sunderland manager. Hope he does well there and manages to rebuild his reputation.


Hopefully he'll take Fellaini up there


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Hopefully he'll take Fellaini up there



_Take Fellaini up the north east_ - not sure if that means something other than football, potsy!


----------



## User482 (23 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Got a point I suppose. He may create an English team that plays solid, winning but slightly boring football. Once the winning is sorted a bit of flair can be introduced at the top of midfield


Having suffered the dross he served at Upton Park, it's another reason to give England matches a miss.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2016)

Leicester come in last with their 2017 kit unveiling (*loody prima donnas ).

Here's all of them in one handy 'list' courtesy of Sky.

I rather like the MCFC kit as modelled by the blonde standing next to Pep - looks a lot nicer in a curvier fashion than all the other kits. 

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...s-premier-league-strips-for-the-201617-season


----------



## mark st1 (26 Jul 2016)

Good to see Rafa Benitez kicking loose in the off season.

http://www.snappytv.com/tc/2108028/1040648


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2016)

Killie were nearly out the League Cup before the League had even started tonight. Fortunately we managed to turn a 2 goal deficit into a 3 - 2 win meaning I've never seen us lose at Shielfield Park, unlike most other grounds I've endured Ayrshire's finest.

Our midfield went missing far too often in the first half, though we did improve and were overall the better side, but we'll get pasted if we play like that against top flight sides.


----------



## Starchivore (27 Jul 2016)

Sorry if this has already been covered- are we having a Cyclechat fantasy league? Is one already set up? The official one is pretty good, I play that with people from work and you can enter into multiple leagues.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jul 2016)

100 million for Pogba???? The world really has gone mad


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> 100 million for Pogba???? The world really has gone mad



The Pogba thing is hilarious. Man U basically poached him on a free, binned him and now want to spunk £100m on him? 

Good luck to them.


----------



## MarkF (27 Jul 2016)

Breaking news! My excitement was such that I nearly popped my cork, but at last the wait is over, phew!

Our EFL group stage opponents are....................drum roll...................

Morecambe.
Bury
Stoke U23's


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2016)

Celtic showing great character against Nibali's Astanta just now. 

They've managed to get to the break only 1 down!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Celtic showing great character against Nibali's Astanta just now.
> 
> They've managed to get to the break only 1 down!



celtic have got a goal..so 1-1 impressive


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> celtic have got a goal..so 1-1 impressive



The Thumb is quite a good player on his day. Shame his pastimes outside football involve boozing, fighting and the odd bit of sectarian chanting. Prone to casual racism as well.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jul 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered- are we having a Cyclechat fantasy league? Is one already set up? The official one is pretty good, I play that with people from work and you can enter into multiple leagues.



Ping to @deptfordmarmoset he did a sterling job of organising one last time. Any plans ?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Ping to @deptfordmarmoset he did a sterling job of organising one last time. Any plans ?



That was one helluva feat of organisation, and must have required no end of patience, particularly when we started adding random Irish and Scottish teams. Probably took years off the poor chaps life!

I'd suggest that for his sake and keeping it sensible I've set up a Private Classic league on fantasy.premierleague.com called Legia CC.

Joining code is *489071-145634
*
Make your selections by 11.30 on August 13.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> 100 million for Pogba???? The world really has gone mad



It is indeed a very sick world that sport (not just football) has become.

I love football but the salaries and transfer fees are obscenities - and I really do understand returns on investment blah, blah, blah.

It angers me that families have to live on £20k or less per annum and a very young man can earn £300k per week and that's before bonuses, image rights and sponserships are taken into account.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2016)

According to Rodgers, Celtic played a blinder yesterday...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36909747

Whilst I agree that a draw away from home is a decent result, the pish that he comes out with is unreal.

"Outstanding", "fantastic", "wonderful"... Jeezo man, your team managed one shot on target. Major reality check needed.

If he keeps it up when the league starts he will make Neil Lennon look like an amateur when it comes to ludicrous descriptions of his teams ability.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Jul 2016)

We've got the joys of old Popcorn Teeth waxing lyrical about Hibs and whining about refs this season.


----------



## Starchivore (28 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> That was one helluva feat of organisation, and must have required no end of patience, particularly when we started adding random Irish and Scottish teams. Probably took years off the poor chaps life!
> 
> I'd suggest that for his sake and keeping it sensible I've set up a Private Classic league on fantasy.premierleague.com called Legia CC.
> 
> ...



Great, thanks. I'll join today.


----------



## Starchivore (28 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It is indeed a very sick world that sport (not just football) has become.
> 
> I love football but the salaries and transfer fees are obscenities - and I really do understand returns on investment blah, blah, blah.
> 
> It angers me that families have to live on £20k or less per annum and a very young man can earn £300k per week and that's before bonuses, image rights and sponserships are taken into account.



I agree- but it is private money, and our government could get its act together and tax it properly and then we as a country could really make some ££££ off it, for our services. 

Private bodies/companies can pay what they like to footballers- but our government should be taking advantage of the mad wages. But they aren't.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> We've got the joys of old Popcorn Teeth waxing lyrical about Hibs and whining about refs this season.



My sympathies.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> If he keeps it up when the league starts he will make Neil Lennon look like an amateur when it comes to ludicrous descriptions of his teams ability.





swl said:


> We've got the joys of old Popcorn Teeth waxing lyrical about Hibs and whining about refs this season.



I endured his post-match interview on Radio Scotland after the 1-0 home defeat by Brondby; I have nae idea what game he was watching but it certainly wasnae the pish I had seen. He's a walloper.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I agree- but it is private money, and our government could get its act together and tax it properly and then we as a country could really make some ££££ off it, for our services.
> 
> Private bodies/companies can pay what they like to footballers- but our government should be taking advantage of the mad wages. But they aren't.



The Gov' do get around half though.

I think my real point though is that stars of the sports/music/film etc industries are touted as role models but all I see is greedy *astards with their snouts firmly in the gravy train trough. Pretty unseemly really.

I'd also bet that a fair few of the fans of such people who idolise them despite their obscene earnings probably spit feathers about what bankers, CEO's and politicians earn.

And yet few of those will touch what eg Rooney earns with his basic salary of close to £16 million pa.


----------



## gaz71 (29 Jul 2016)

Man City have bid 50mil plus Sterling for John Stones.Everton are holding out for just the 50mil.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2016)

gaz71 said:


> Man City have bid 50mil plus Sterling for John Stones.Everton are holding out for just the 50mil.



Over-rated player imo - good season before last but last season he was mediocre.


----------



## Starchivore (29 Jul 2016)

I love Johnny Stones and I think he is terrific. I don't want him to leave Everton but I'll understand if he does.

I think he is a very very rare talent- there are very very very few central defenders who can bring the ball forward and move play on- rather than just a long hoof or passing it across the back or knocking it down the line. He'd do great in a top team that doesn't have to defend as much and needs someone to help penetrate 10 men behind the ball.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2016)

We're top of the league! A bit of nonsense for you to read;

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/chelsea-now-more-hated-manchester-8495063


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I love Johnny Stones and I think he is terrific. I don't want him to leave Everton but I'll understand if he does.
> 
> I think he is a very very rare talent- there are very very very few central defenders who can bring the ball forward and move play on- rather than just a long hoof or passing it across the back or knocking it down the line. He'd do great in a top team that doesn't have to defend as much and needs someone to help penetrate 10 men behind the ball.



Genuine question: I thought he was showing real promise until last season when he did not look at all composed/aware 9at least in the half dozen or so games I saw him in.

What do you think happened or maybe you don't agree?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Genuine question: I thought he was showing real promise until last season when he did not look at all composed/aware 9at least in the half dozen or so games I saw him in.
> 
> What do you think happened or maybe you don't agree?



My thought is that he started to believe his own hype, fuelled by an incessant media which does absolutely nothing for talented young British players other than rip them to shreds for the slightest mistake.


----------



## Roadhump (30 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> My thought is that he started to believe his own hype, fuelled by an incessant media which does absolutely nothing for talented young British players other than rip them to shreds for the slightest mistake.


Nailed it!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

I'd never heard of Stones until this week


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'd never heard of Stones until this week



Do you not follow football much then ?


----------



## Roadhump (30 Jul 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I love Johnny Stones and I think he is terrific. I don't want him to leave Everton but I'll understand if he does.
> 
> I think he is a very very rare talent- there are very very very few central defenders who can bring the ball forward and move play on- rather than just a long hoof or passing it across the back or knocking it down the line. He'd do great in a top team that doesn't have to defend as much and needs someone to help penetrate 10 men behind the ball.



Very overrated player imho, and if Guardiola sees him as a long term replacement for Kompany, he needs to think again. Stones is a bit like a mediocre book with a colourful cover.

His silky ball skills when carrying the ball out of defence and dribbling around in his own penalty area allow him to flatter to deceive. He isn't that good in the air and his positional sense is often poor, plus he has often been found ball watching which has cost Everton quite a few goals. Last night in the friendly with Dynamo Dresden he gave another example of his need to develop his game when he backed off one of their players allowing him to get in a shot from the edge of the box and score a goal that looked good but a decent defender would never have allowed the shot to be made. In fairness though, as well as being calm on the ball he times his tackles very well. 

His attitude stinks though and he seems to have his head stuck up his own backside. No problem with someone wanting to fulfil their potential but when Everton played hard ball with Chelsea last season his teddy came right out of his cot and he had a poor season thereafter. His ultimate shameful deed for me was while we were getting tonked by our bitter rivals at Anfield in February, he came off with "tummy ache", the poor lamb.....never seen that before and doubt I ever will again.

Can't get rid quickly enough for me, I'm just a bit worried that now we have the ability to play hardball over fees and demand top dollar for potential prospects, it might backfire with Stones and we'll end up stuck with him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Do you not follow football much then ?


Not English football, no.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I think we play by roughly the same rules.



I do watch MOTD and Football League Show, but rarely listen to the blabbering bits in between games; I do pick up on some names and I'd have thought I might have heard of this Stones bloke if he was decent, and was surprised I only heard of him for the first time this week. So either I am not paying attention* or he's not mentioned that often.

*which is more likely than not


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I do watch MOTD and Football League Show, but rarely listen to the blabbering bits in between games; I do pick up on some names and I'd have thought I might have heard of this Stones bloke if he was decent, and was surprised I only heard of him for the first time this week. So either I am not paying attention* or he's not mentioned that often.
> 
> *which is more likely than not



He has been quite high profile in the last couple of transfer windows with Chelsea trying to get him in January for 40 odd million and Man Shitty this window. I think he looks ok but @Roadhump has given a far better description. He had a few good games for England in friendlys but that's international football you probably don't follow that much


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> He has been quite high profile in the last couple of transfer windows with Chelsea trying to get him in January for 40 odd million and Man Shitty this window. I think he looks ok but @Roadhump has given a far better description. He had a few good games for England in friendlys but that's international football you probably don't follow that much


I tend not to watch England friendlies; mostly as they play duffers like Stone


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

Forfar got pumped 7-0 fae Dundee. Oh dear.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jul 2016)

And Killie turned over by the mighty Albion Rovers. Lee Clarke out by next week?


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jul 2016)

Go on the Zlatan.. Quality finish


----------



## Starchivore (30 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Genuine question: I thought he was showing real promise until last season when he did not look at all composed/aware 9at least in the half dozen or so games I saw him in.
> 
> What do you think happened or maybe you don't agree?



I think the general downward spiral and mess of the team was a big factor, and then the media piled onto him and that probably made it more difficult. Then he started trying a bit too hard and taking too many risks. It wasn't a great season for him but I think he will come back very strong.


----------



## Starchivore (30 Jul 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Very overrated player imho, and if Guardiola sees him as a long term replacement for Kompany, he needs to think again. Stones is a bit like a mediocre book with a colourful cover.
> 
> His silky ball skills when carrying the ball out of defence and dribbling around in his own penalty area allow him to flatter to deceive. He isn't that good in the air and his positional sense is often poor, plus he has often been found ball watching which has cost Everton quite a few goals. Last night in the friendly with Dynamo Dresden he gave another example of his need to develop his game when he backed off one of their players allowing him to get in a shot from the edge of the box and score a goal that looked good but a decent defender would never have allowed the shot to be made. In fairness though, as well as being calm on the ball he times his tackles very well.
> 
> ...



I don't agree. There are very, very few players who can carry the ball out of defence and open teams up from deep effectively. They are incredibly rare. He made mistakes last season but in a struggling team and he's still very young.

I don't think his attitude is poor. He accepted the club blocking him from going to Chelsea with good grace and didn't cause any fuss or say anything to the media. He works very hard and yes tries a bit too hard sometimes with the ball at his feet but he was frustrated last season because of the team's performance, and that must have been part of the reason for his over-playing at times.

Against Liverpool the midefield was non-existent, he had no chance. It was two vs one so many times, not fair to blame that on him.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jul 2016)

Rashfords pace is frightening 18


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2016)

swl said:


> And Killie turned over by the mighty Albion Rovers. Lee Clarke out by next week?



We've title aspirations this season, no point pishing about with some Mickey Mouse trophy...

Much as I like the new format of the competition, it's done is no favours this year. An almost entirely new side still getting to know each other needs time to gel and competitive fixtures where the pressure is on is not conducive to that. 

It doesn't help that we must have the most negative support going; I was at the Berwick match on Tuesday and every tiny mistake was greeted with torrents of abuse. To be honest it seems that many fans are more concerned about getting shot of Michael Johnston than they are about supporting the team.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2016)

And there was me moaning about missing out on promotion last season, saying we could've been playing Bolton and Sheffield United. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-36907480
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-36894640 I'd hate to go back to the 70's and 80's hooligan days but it's creeping back in i've noticed.
We play Bradford City next Tuesday in the league cup(whatever they call it these days?) The last time they came they had quite a few fans ejected from the home end after starting and trying to start fights with the Stanley fans. Maybe i'll give it a miss.


----------



## Starchivore (2 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> That was one helluva feat of organisation, and must have required no end of patience, particularly when we started adding random Irish and Scottish teams. Probably took years off the poor chaps life!
> 
> I'd suggest that for his sake and keeping it sensible I've set up a Private Classic league on fantasy.premierleague.com called Legia CC.
> 
> ...



Just bumping this to encourage people to sign up- come on everyone, it's free, it's fun.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Just bumping this to encourage people to sign up- come on everyone, it's free, it's fun.


Thanks for the invite, just joined.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Just bumping this to encourage people to sign up- come on everyone, it's free, it's fun.



If it gets popular I'll start a breakaway thread to maintain the top insight on here! 

If I remember correctly there's a chat/forum function on the site already.

I went for the auto fill selection and probably ended up with a stronger selection than I'd have gone for, might stick with it!


----------



## mark st1 (2 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> If it gets popular I'll start a breakaway thread to maintain the top insight on here!
> 
> If I remember correctly there's a chat/forum function on the site already.
> 
> I went for the auto fill selection and probably ended up with a stronger selection than I'd have gone for, might stick with it!



I've changed my team 50 times in my head already.100 million pah the tight buggers !


----------



## MarkF (2 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I don't agree. There are very, very few players who can carry the ball out of defence and open teams up from deep effectively. They are incredibly rare. He made mistakes last season but in a struggling team and he's still very young.
> 
> I don't think his attitude is poor. He accepted the club blocking him from going to Chelsea with good grace and didn't cause any fuss or say anything to the media. He works very hard and yes tries a bit too hard sometimes with the ball at his feet but he was frustrated last season because of the team's performance, and that must have been part of the reason for his over-playing at times.
> 
> Against Liverpool the midefield was non-existent, he had no chance. It was two vs one so many times, not fair to blame that on him.



Agree with all this it's so insular the way we look at CB's, why have 2? Probably for set pieces, well how dismal! Stone is going places, Everton are not. They are now entering the pressing game and forever to lose to teams who play the same game but who possess better players.


----------



## MarkF (2 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The last time they came they had quite a few fans ejected from the home end after starting and trying to start fights with the Stanley fans. Maybe i'll give it a miss.



That is because we are massive and provide your best pay days, can't you be grateful? 

This time it'll be different, your match price is way too high, it's been discussed on the Bradford boards, not many will travel this time. Your loss.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I've changed my team 50 times in my head already.100 million pah the tight buggers !



I do this, then forget about my team after a month or so and come back to a selection of misfiring cripples when I check in again.

There's no reason to think I'll do differently this season!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

Dundalk FC through to the Champions League play-offs.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I do this, then forget about my team after a month or so and come back to a selection of misfiring cripples when I check in again.
> 
> There's no reason to think I'll do differently this season!



I will fight you for the wooden spoon


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I will fight you for the wooden spoon



May the worst team win!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Dundalk FC through to the Champions League play-offs.



Great night for the 280 fans who made the effort to get along! Hope they're given first refusal for further European matches.


----------



## Starchivore (3 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I do this, then forget about my team after a month or so and come back to a selection of misfiring cripples when I check in again.
> 
> There's no reason to think I'll do differently this season!



We'll try and remind you to make your changes 

I do like the official Prem fantasy league- a free transfer every week is very generous but it keeps it interesting. It does mean you have to keep a close eye on things though!


----------



## Roadhump (3 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> We'll try and remind you to make your changes
> 
> I do like the official Prem fantasy league- a free transfer every week is very generous but it keeps it interesting. It does mean you have to keep a close eye on things though!


They seem to have changed it from last season. I have started a league with a few mates locally and have had trouble sending invitations out. It was inaccessible this morning saying they were "updating the game" whatever that means. I get the impression the change to the new layout is causing it to be a bit unstable.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I do this, then forget about my team after a month or so and come back to a selection of misfiring cripples when I check in again.
> 
> There's no reason to think I'll do differently this season!


I used to do that every season, but a couple of years ago, I took a bit more interest and find it good fun and enjoyable. It also gives us something else to talk about in the pub when we meet up. Hopefully if reminders go out, as per @Starchivore post above it will help avoid it happening too often.

One of the things that happens to people is that when you get involved with FL it influences the way you want results to go because you want your FL players to score points for you. Even though I have no allegiance to Watford, I found myself punching the air last season when Gomez saved 2 penalties in one game, which got me a few extra points, FL is great fun.


----------



## Starchivore (3 Aug 2016)

Roadhump said:


> I used to do that every season, but a couple of years ago, I took a bit more interest and find it good fun and enjoyable. It also gives us something else to talk about in the pub when we meet up. Hopefully if reminders go out, as per @Starchivore post above it will help avoid it happening too often.
> 
> One of the things that happens to people is that when you get involved with FL it influences the way you want results to go because you want your FL players to score points for you. Even though I have no allegiance to Watford, I found myself punching the air last season when Gomez saved 2 penalties in one game, which got me a few extra points, FL is great fun.



Absolutely- my interest in the Prem has tailed a bit in the last couple of years, but last year doing the fantasy football, tracking who's scored what, and making the changes each week gave me a reason to follow it more and care a bit more- and I really enjoyed it. Looking out for the match reports of teams you don't normally care about, just to see if so-and-so managed to do anything, is great.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

I hope you are all going to pick John Stones, he sounds jolly good


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2016)

Roadhump said:


> I used to do that every season, but a couple of years ago, I took a bit more interest and find it good fun and enjoyable. It also gives us something else to talk about in the pub when we meet up. Hopefully if reminders go out, as per @Starchivore post above it will help avoid it happening too often.
> 
> One of the things that happens to people is that when you get involved with FL it influences the way you want results to go because you want your FL players to score points for you. Even though I have no allegiance to Watford, I found myself punching the air last season when Gomez saved 2 penalties in one game, which got me a few extra points, FL is great fun.



I know what you mean on both counts. I used to be really into it when a group of us played in the office, but as I no longer work there the appeal started to wane. 

Part of my problem too is that I pick players purely because I like them, not because they are necessarily any good. I had Grant Holt as Captain, with Rickie Lambert as vice for ages...


----------



## mark st1 (3 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I hope you are all going to pick John Stones, he sounds jolly good



Who ??


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Who ??


Dribbles the ball out of defence, you know the one...


----------



## mark st1 (3 Aug 2016)

Trouble is you need to pick players that are shoe ins every week Mr Stones seems keen to go and get splinters in his ass at Man Shitty.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Who ??


----------



## mark st1 (3 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


>



Always had a thing for her  lovely voice.


----------



## Starchivore (3 Aug 2016)

Vardy and Mahrez murdered me last year.

I kept waiting for them to stop scoring, stubbornly not putting them in my team even as everyone else did. They never stopped.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

Right, I'll give the fantasy league thing a go, I might find out a bit more about those splendid dribbling defenders out there


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Right, I'll give the fantasy league thing a go, I might find out a bit more about those splendid dribbling defenders out there


That's me entered, I went with the auto-select option but might have a play about later (oo-er missus) if it lets me as it's given me some blokes from Watford and Everton...


----------



## booze and cake (3 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> That was one helluva feat of organisation, and must have required no end of patience, particularly when we started adding random Irish and Scottish teams. Probably took years off the poor chaps life!
> 
> I'd suggest that for his sake and keeping it sensible I've set up a Private Classic league on fantasy.premierleague.com called Legia CC.
> 
> ...



I've joined if that's alright, with my team the Surrender Monkeys. I've been playing the FPL one for 2 years and still getting the hang of it really, been 90k overall for last 2 seasons so hoping for better this year.

Having a Cyclechat league just adds to my enjoyment of the footy and Cyclechat, so its win win. Looking forward to it.

For the record I'm a Spurs fan, sorry about that.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I've joined if that's alright, with my team the Surrender Monkeys. I've been playing the FPL one for 2 years and still getting the hang of it really, been 90k overall for last 2 seasons so hoping for better this year.
> 
> Having a Cyclechat league just adds to my enjoyment of the footy and Cyclechat, so its win win. Looking forward to it.



Absolutely, the more the merrier!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> That is because we are massive and provide your best pay days, can't you be grateful?
> 
> This time it'll be different, your match price is way too high, it's been discussed on the Bradford boards, not many will travel this time. Your loss.



Ha! I knew i'd get a reaction from you. Yes it's far too high a price,a bloody rip off in fact!


----------



## Stephenite (4 Aug 2016)

The Norway Cup is being played here at the moment. Just been to drop someone off there, and it's a fantastic sight. 2199 teams from 20-odd countries. Ages 6- 19, all genders.

The russian team didn't quite get into the spirit of the tournament. First match abandoned, forfeited, fined, and thrown out for violence.


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Aug 2016)

Well, I joined, but don't really know what I am doing


----------



## Stephenite (4 Aug 2016)

Didn't see you there @cisamcgu :P


----------



## smiler1207 (4 Aug 2016)

Joined! ....Ibracadabra


----------



## Starchivore (4 Aug 2016)

I hate hearing managers talk about/tap up other team’s players in the press. So fair play to Ronald Koeman- there’s been lots of speculation on who Everton might buy but he’s no Harry Redknapp:

_“We’re working hard to bring in good players,” Koeman said after Wayne Rooney’s testimonial on Wednesday. “It’s not respectful to talk about players who are not players of Everton, but we hope to bring some new players in as soon as possible.”_


----------



## Roadhump (4 Aug 2016)

Has anyone had problems with the Premier League Fantasy League website? I managed to join this league easily enough, but I have started one off for a few friends locally and have received several delivery failure notices after sending invites to join the league. I have checked the email addresses and they are all correct, and my wifi is fine, the only other things I can think of is that it is either a fault with the website or a fault with my email provider (Yahoo).


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Aug 2016)

lol I am actually looking forward to the Fulham v Newcastle match tomorrow.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> lol I am actually looking forward to the Fulham v Newcastle match tomorrow.



Is there a Fantasy Championship?


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Aug 2016)

First game at the London Stadium and a 3-0 win. Same score that they beat Miwall in the first game at Upton Park in 1904. Are you there @User482 ?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2016)

Just seen the draw for the Champions League qualifying rounds and feel sorry for Hapoel Beer-Sheva. Must be worrying to visit a place steeped in sectarian violence and near pathological hatred.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Aug 2016)

The reports out about the Scottish Cup Final party - http://www.scottishfa.co.uk/resourc...ommission of Enquiry - Report of SP Bowen.pdf

Seems pretty balanced and reasonable.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> The reports out about the Scottish Cup Final party - http://www.scottishfa.co.uk/resources/documents/Documents/ScottishCupFinal2016Report/Scottish Cup Final 2016 Commission of Enquiry - Report of SP Bowen.pdf
> 
> Seems pretty balanced and reasonable.



Kinell. Was that written by Jim Traynor?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Aug 2016)

No, he wrote this

http://rangers.co.uk/news/headlines/club-statement-63/


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> No, he wrote this
> 
> http://rangers.co.uk/news/headlines/club-statement-63/



#prayfurrapeepul


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Aug 2016)

I think they've been quite restrained considering how many of their players died in the melee after the game.


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Is there a Fantasy Championship?



Sadly I can't find one :-(


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Aug 2016)

Andy

Just joined your league 

"Egg and Cresswell"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Is there a Fantasy Championship?


I bet Newcastle fans are hoping there is cos their Championship reality ain't looking too good


----------



## AndyRM (6 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I bet Newcastle fans are hoping there is cos their Championship reality ain't looking too good



They were totally gash last night, as were Fulham to be fair. Both looked way off the pace and like they'd never met their teammates.

Anyway, baws tae the sassenachs. 

Killie get going this afternoon. We're already out of two cups so we can focus on our league campaign. 

In Jigsaw we trust...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2016)

Without being derogatory to Leicester City I do remember reading on The Foxes fan boards how they were 'doing it' without being part of the big money machine of PL footy - which I thought was daft anyway.

Well, here we see that they are also truly part of the big bucks bonanza that is a facet of the sickly world of football finance:

http://www.101greatgoals.com/news/l...-almost-2m-19-bmw-cars-gifts-players-picture/

No disrespect to LC fans, the same goes on elsewhere, but I find this wealth flaunting obscene.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Remind me, your team is which?



My team are as bad (they all are up to a point) which is why I wrote 'same goes on elsewhere' - in truth I am getting more and more hacked off with these extreme displays of wealth.

All the absurd £10k earrings, gold plated headphones, massive houses and car upon car upon car in the garage is diminishing my enjoyment of the game.

Doesn't help that we are in the off season - at least when that starts I can focus on the footy which will hopefully be better than last season's abomination for us.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Enjoy what goes on on the pitch as much as you can. Ignore the off pitch bollocks as much as you can.


Football now has two aspects. The game itself is one, but the other - which is beginning to overtake it - is the soap opera which runs parallel to the matches. Who earns how much, which mansion they live in, which model they are dating, what club they might got to next (So much for the badge kissing) and what one manager said about another get's as much if not more press coverage than the football. It's beginning to pi$$ me off too and I find I have less interest in the sport than I used to. 

I know it has become something of a cliche, but the average fan has nothing in common with the players any more. When I was at school West Ham's Alan Sealy used to take us for football coaching and another, John Cushly was a part time teacher there. Now they seem to exist on another planet.


----------



## simon.r (6 Aug 2016)

As a lifetime LCFC fan I'm struggling. The days of turning up on Saturday at 2.45pm (2.30pm if it was a big game) and paying on the gate are long gone. And I'm talking about football in the top 2 tiers. 

I don't want to commit to a season ticket or buy a membership for the half a dozen games a year I go to see, so it's a case of relying on friends who are season ticket holders to get me tickets, if they can. I particularly enjoy going to away games, but without a season ticket it's nigh on impossible to buy tickets for these. 

I will always support LCFC, but will seriously consider switching my few live games a year to Notts or Mansfield, where I imagine ticket availability isn't an issue.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

simon.r said:


> I will always support LCFC, but will seriously consider switching my few live games a year to Notts or Mansfield, *where I imagine ticket availability isn't an issue*.



Nor, I'd have thought, is a decent game of football.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Harsh.



Mansfield Town's first choice 'keeper is Scottish. I rest my case.


----------



## simon.r (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Harsh.



But probably true But if I want to go out on a Saturday afternoon* for a few beers and a laugh, maybe the quality of football isn't the primary concern.

*From memory LCFC had none of their last 5 or 6 games last season on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## AndyRM (6 Aug 2016)

What are youse moaning about? You're watching and supporting teams in the best league in the world!


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2016)

Feck the lot of you, we're beating Barcelona 3-0 at Wembley!!!! YNWA


----------



## MarkF (6 Aug 2016)

0-0 v Vale but at least we look like Bradford City again with this seasons kit. A very good crowd for Division 3 of 18500 and none of your PL plastic banner "legend" bollox, all home made by our yoof! 


https://vid.me/ra1x


----------



## MarkF (6 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Feck the lot of you, we're beating Barcelona 3-0 at Wembley!!!! YNWA



It's a friendly!!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> It's a friendly!!!




Liverspuds fans have to hang on to anything they can get these days.


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2016)

Stockport started their charge back to the football league with a barnstorming 4-3 win v Alfreton.

Last minute winner too, proper footy, none of this Premier league namby pamby shite


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Nor, I'd have thought, is a decent game of football.


Strangely lower leagues is seriously starting to appeal, might back that up and watch Crawley or Maidstone - I will report back.



martint235 said:


> Feck the lot of you, we're beating Barcelona 3-0 at Wembley!!!! YNWA


'Pool fans will be dining out on that, Barca couldn't give a feck..

YNWA gets right my tits as an acronym.


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Liverspuds fans have to hang on to anything they can get these days.


It was the full Barca team, when did Chelsea last beat them?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2016)




----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Strangely lower leagues is seriously starting to appeal, might back that up and watch Crawley or Maidstone - I will report back.
> 
> 
> 'Pool fans will be dining out on that, Barca couldn't give a feck..
> ...


Yup and no one really gives a shoot what you think. YNWA

Even my local team has UTC


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


>


It will be better than last season. That's all that matters. Which other team can confidently say the same? Man U are screwed hence the desperation for Pogba, City not sure, Chelsea year if transition to new manager and Leicester well for all the right reasons you can't get better


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> It was the full Barca team, when did Chelsea last beat them?




When Chelsea played them in the Champions league of course, not a meaningless friendly.. Messi has never scored against Chelsea
Out of 12 times Chelsea have played them in the CL, Barca have only won 3 times.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it big boy...


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2016)




----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> When Chelsea played them in the Champions league of course, not a meaningless friendly.. Messi has never scored against Chelsea
> Out of 12 times Chelsea have played them in the CL, Barca have only won 3 times.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it big boy...


And how many times have you beaten Liverpool in the CL painted boy?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2016)

Ive missed this thread for a few weeks glad it's starting to get spicy. One week to go


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> And how many times have you beaten Liverpool in the CL painted boy?




Now I may be mistaken but I think that Chelsea have the better record against your bin dippers..

Goes off to look


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2016)

2008/2009 Tue 14 Apr Chelsea 4 - 4 Liverpool Champions League 
2008/2009 Wed 08 Apr Liverpool 1 - 3 Chelsea Champions League 
2007/2008 Wed 30 Apr Chelsea 3 - 2 Liverpool Champions League 
2007/2008 Tue 22 Apr Liverpool 1 - 1 Chelsea Champions League
2006/2007 Tue 01 May Liverpool 1 - 0 Chelsea Champions League
2006/2007 Wed 25 Apr Chelsea 1 - 0 Liverpool Champions League
2005/2006 Tue 06 Dec Chelsea 0 - 0 Liverpool Champions League
2005/2006 Wed 28 Sep Liverpool 0 - 0 Chelsea Champions League 
2004/2005 Tue 03 May Liverpool 1 - 0 Chelsea Champions League 
20042005 Wed 27 Apr Chelsea 0 - 0 Liverpool Champions League

Chelsea 3 wins
Liverpool 2 wins
Draw 5


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 2008/2009 Tue 14 Apr Chelsea 4 - 4 Liverpool Champions League
> 2008/2009 Wed 08 Apr Liverpool 1 - 3 Chelsea Champions League
> 2007/2008 Wed 30 Apr Chelsea 3 - 2 Liverpool Champions League
> 2007/2008 Tue 22 Apr Liverpool 1 - 1 Chelsea Champions League
> ...


And the ones that mattered i.e. The semis. Ooh. And how many times have you won it again?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> And the ones that mattered i.e. The semis. Ooh. And how many times have you won it again?




Oh here we go.. 'istory is it?
Thing is pups... Liverpool made 'istory... yes MADE 'istory.. now no longer. Mid table for ever more.


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Oh here we go.. 'istory is it?
> Thing is pups... Liverpool made 'istory... yes MADE 'istory.. now no longer. Mid table for ever more.


Real don't say it's history, AC don't call it history, Bayern don't call it history, the only teams that go "its history innit " are the ones that don't have one


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2016)

Stolen but worth it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Aug 2016)

Anyway enough of these piffling squabbles about minor teams. 

The big game of next Saturdays opening week is Blyth hosting Coalville Town. 

Haway Blyth, one better than last season.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Aug 2016)

LOL Brillo pads


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2016)

We saved a penalty then scored a last minute winner,after Doncaster equalised twice.yesterday.

http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...two/10526247/accrington-stanley-3-2-doncaster


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> And the ones that mattered i.e. The semis. Ooh. And how many times have you won it again?



In the current format since 1992 - once: same as Liverpool. Although Chelsea have performed far and away ahead of Liverpool in the CL than Liverpool in recent years contending in 13 consecutive seasons.

We are also currently 8th in the UEFA coefficients ranking (highest ranked PL team) vs LFC at 28th who have around half the points of CFC - it would take many years to bridge the gap too.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Real don't say it's history, AC don't call it history, Bayern don't call it history, the only teams that go "its history innit " are the ones that don't have one



The difference being that the teams you mention still win trophies regularly.


----------



## Brandane (7 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> One week to go


One week to go? 
The REAL football season kicked off yesterday; the mighty Partick Thistle now sit second in the SPL after a 2-0 victory over Inverness. 
Rangers stuttered to a draw with Hamilton Accies. @AndyRM might not be happy with his teams start to the season; beaten at home by Motherwell. Ross County drew with Dundee. The rest play today.


----------



## martint235 (7 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The difference being that the teams you mention still win trophies regularly.


They do but you find that the people who do say "that's history innit" are supporters of clubs with little if any CL hostory


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Mansfield Town's first choice 'keeper is Scottish. I rest my case.



England's first choice keeper is English. Unlucky.


View: http://youtu.be/mpiG8qCrClA


----------



## arranandy (7 Aug 2016)

Brandane said:


> One week to go?
> The REAL football season kicked off yesterday; the mighty Partick Thistle now sit second in the SPL after a 2-0 victory over Inverness.
> Rangers stuttered to a draw with Hamilton Accies. @AndyRM might not be happy with his teams start to the season; beaten at home by Motherwell. Ross County drew with Dundee. The rest play today.



Good start to the season for the Mighty Well yesterday


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

Brandane said:


> Ross County drew with Dundee.


Ross County got beat 3-1 by Dundee


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Ross County got beat 3-1 by Dundee



Aha - quantum physics surfaces in the Beautiful Game - brilliant!


----------



## Brandane (7 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Ross County got beat 3-1 by Dundee


Oops, glasses required when reading BBC sport pages.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Aug 2016)

Nothing much happened at the Bairnebau


----------



## gavgav (7 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> We saved a penalty then scored a last minute winner,after Doncaster equalised twice.yesterday.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...two/10526247/accrington-stanley-3-2-doncaster


Good start! How did Jordan Clark play? I was sad to see him leave the Shrews, as there is a real talent in there, but suffers from inconsistency.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

New season, same old shoot.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2016)




----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


>



Is that Grace Jones?


----------



## StuAff (7 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


>


Are all the smilies for the transfer fee? £98.5m wasted (by letting him go in the first place).


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> Are all the smilies for the transfer fee? £98.5m wasted (by letting him go in the first place).



Pretty sure we are not the first team to re sign an old player yes the amount is obscene however so is every transfer going right now. Championship teams are paying 18-20 million for players. No he isn't worth 100 million nobody is imo but it's getting money out of the shyster Glazer family so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2016)

gavgav said:


> Good start! How did Jordan Clark play? I was sad to see him leave the Shrews, as there is a real talent in there, but suffers from inconsistency.


He did ok. A bit nervy and seemed to not understand how we play but then he wasn't the only one. Four other debutantes yesterday and all were all over the place but these things take time.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Pretty sure we are not the first team to re sign an old player yes the amount is obscene however so is every transfer going right now. Championship teams are paying 18-20 million for players. No he isn't worth 100 million nobody is imo but it's getting money out of the shyster Glazer family so that's good enough for me.



Justify it however you like, but the Pogba saga is a total embarrassment for Man Utd.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2016)

Brandane said:


> One week to go?
> The REAL football season kicked off yesterday; the mighty Partick Thistle now sit second in the SPL after a 2-0 victory over Inverness.
> Rangers stuttered to a draw with Hamilton Accies. @AndyRM might not be happy with his teams start to the season; beaten at home by Motherwell. Ross County drew with Dundee. The rest play today.



I fecking hate Murderwell for many reasons.

Ayrshire's finest are out two cups and have a lot of learning to do given Jigsaw's overhaul. I hope his plans work.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2016)

Leicester's bubble has broken.

Back to reality?


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Leicester's bubble has broken.
> 
> Back to reality?


Were concentrating on the league , champions league that is 
But I do fear a anticlimactic season to say the least


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Justify it however you like, but the Pogba saga is a total embarrassment for Man Utd.




A long list could be made from nearly every club in the top flight. If anyone thinks they let him go as he was surplus to requirements then they are thick as shoot.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Leicester's bubble has broken.
> 
> Back to reality?



Not for me they still look good and they didn't exactly get hammered did they. That pesky Vardy is still doing what he does best. Quality assist from Fellani though.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2016)




----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Four other debutantes yesterday and all were all over the place but these things take time.



Were they local? We have injury problems so an 18 year old was chucked in at centre mid yesterday for his debut, he did fine and I got more pleasure from watching him than I would have if Paul Pogba had pitched up at Valley Parade. 



AndyRM said:


> I fecking hate Murderwell for many reasons.



Part of the tiny claret and amber family, Bradford City - Roma - Motherwell - Detroit FC  so I like them. I have followed Louis Moult's career since he was in our stiffs, he is a highly motivated kid, think he will go upwards from there.


----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> Stockport started their charge back to the football league with a barnstorming 4-3 win v Alfreton.
> 
> Last minute winner too, proper footy, none of this Premier league namby pamby shite



I think Bradford have played Stockport more than any other club, a fixture sorely missed by me. Good luck.


----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2016)

This Valley Parade pic was brought up on the Bradford forum recently. I don't know why but I find it unbearably sad.


----------



## doog (7 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New season, same old shoot.



aye


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> This Valley Parade pic was brought up on the Bradford forum recently. I don't know why but I find it unbearably sad.


Looks like one of those fifties B movies where aliens have put everyone in a trance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> This Valley Parade pic was brought up on the Bradford forum recently. I don't know why but I find it unbearably sad.



Not going to get much of a Mexican wave going there...


----------



## MarkF (7 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not going to get much of a Mexican wave going there...



Same stand yesterday!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> Same stand yesterday!


I prefer the previous one


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> I think Bradford have played Stockport more than any other club, a fixture sorely missed by me. Good luck.


I remember breaking down in the fast lane of the motorway once on the way to a night game at Bratfud, that was a fun experience


----------



## gavgav (7 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> He did ok. A bit nervy and seemed to not understand how we play but then he wasn't the only one. Four other debutantes yesterday and all were all over the place but these things take time.


8 debutants for us! We looked a team of strangers. Time will tell whether we can develop a style of play that will keep us safely in league 1.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> This Valley Parade pic was brought up on the Bradford forum recently. I don't know why but I find it unbearably sad.




At a guess i'd say that was taken in 1974.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> Part of the tiny claret and amber family, Bradford City - Roma - Motherwell - Detroit FC  so I like them. I have followed Louis Moult's career since he was in our stiffs, he is a highly motivated kid, think he will go upwards from there.



That's as good a reason as any to have a soft spot for a side I suppose!

A few of the reasons I dislike them:

1 - They should have been relegated when they went into administration in 2002/3, but were spared because Falkirk didn't have a ground that met SPL criteria (FFS).

2 - Pat Nevin left us for them, on the day I'd got Nevin 7 on the back of my Killie top. Not had a name or number on the back of a football kit since.

3 - Fir Park is a shiter of a stadium. And the pies are rank.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Fir Park is a shiter of a stadium.


A Firkin' shiter of a stadium?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2016)

Aaaaah.. Pat Nevin. One of Chelsea's greatest ever players imvho. Such fantastic skills. He's up there with Osgood, Harris, Drogba, Zola, Vialli, Gullit amongst others as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> A Firkin' shiter of a stadium?



To say the least. One of the stands doesn't even run the length of the pitch. 



ianrauk said:


> Aaaaah.. Pat Nevin. One of Chelsea's greatest ever players imvho. Such fantastic skills. He's up there with Osgood, Harris, Driogba, Zola, Vialli, Gullit amongst others as far as I'm concerned.



Agreed. He's one of the best players I've seen at Killie, and I've just about recovered enough from my boyhood disappointment to be able to enjoy his punditry - which I reckon is probably the best of former players.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> To say the least. One of the stands doesn't even run the length of the pitch.



Yeah, but they're the ones behind the goals!


----------



## mark st1 (9 Aug 2016)

Game changer. Bargain


----------



## Starchivore (9 Aug 2016)

Johnny's gone to city.

47.5 mill


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Game changer. Bargain



Good player when he is on his game - poor showing in Euro's though. Seems to drift out of the game from time to time - although to be fair I have only seen him play in maybe a dozen matches over the past couple of years so maybe I am wrong.

I think the 'buying titles' moniker so often levelled by MUFC fans at CFC fans has finally returned home to roost. It is the nature of the modern game for sure and I do wonder at what point this ever expanding bubble of transfer fees and wages will burst.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Johnny's gone to city.
> 
> 47.5 mill



Another bonkers fee in the mad world of football.

Just needs Chelsea now to shell out £75m on Lukaku to make me weep.


----------



## Roadhump (9 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Johnny's gone to city.
> 
> 47.5 mill


And Everton sign Ashley Williams for £12m as a replacement. Suits City and suits Everton. You and I have different views on Stones, but I do think he has great potential which is more likely to bear fruit under Pep (although Koeman was a great defender so perhaps that is debatable as imho Stones needs to improve his positional and aerial play, and the physical side of his game), whereas Everton sign an experienced tough, traditional centre half who knows his defensive stuff and is a leader on the pitch, something Everton are desperate for.

Also supposed to be after Kone from Sunderland (hope he is better than his namesake already on our books), but Moyes wants Jagielka as part of the deal, I would be very sorry to see Jags go, but at 33 and injury prone, it might be a shrewd move if Williams and Kone come in, plus we have the very promising Mason Holgate and Brendan Galloway coming through the ranks.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good player when he is on his game - poor showing in Euro's though. Seems to drift out of the game from time to time - although to be fair I have only seen him play in maybe a dozen matches over the past couple of years so maybe I am wrong.
> 
> I think the 'buying titles' moniker so often levelled by MUFC fans at CFC fans has finally returned home to roost. It is the nature of the modern game for sure and I do wonder at what point this ever expanding bubble of transfer fees and wages will burst.



It is embarrassing admitidly spending that amount on 1 player is mad especially after the debacle of Di Maria  although for years now every club in the world seems to add on 10-15 million just because it's Man Utd that are buying. We were spoilt for years with the class of 92 doubt that will happen again anywhere so apart from the exceptions from the academy Rashford Lingard etc we are now buying just like everyone else. Pogba's fee is less than 20% of our annual turnover and compared to the £100 million Shitty have now spent on Sterling and Stones neither of which are worthy of anywhere near that amount Stones has potential yes but Sterling is dog shite. Prices are going up and up can't see it ending anytime soon tbh.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Aug 2016)

90 million for Bambi on Ice!


----------



## mark st1 (9 Aug 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> 90 million for Bambi on Ice!


Lol you will be a motd pundit if you carry on with comedy genius like that.


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Game changer. Bargain


Carlton Palmer's love child?


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2016)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> It is embarrassing admitidly spending that amount on 1 player is mad especially after the debacle of Di Maria  although for years now every club in the world seems to add on 10-15 million just because it's Man Utd that are buying. We were spoilt for years with the class of 92 doubt that will happen again anywhere so apart from the exceptions from the academy Rashford Lingard etc we are now buying just like everyone else. Pogba's fee is less than 20% of our annual turnover and compared to the £100 million Shitty have now spent on Sterling and Stones neither of which are worthy of anywhere near that amount Stones has potential yes but Sterling is dog shite. Prices are going up and up can't see it ending anytime soon tbh.



I'm just getting tired of the greed. AFAIK Pogba's agent has raked in around £20m for the deal - astonishing.

As much as I love Chelsea this sickens me:

2015 4th highest turnover in the League at £319m and a wage bill of 68% (highest in League) of turnover at £217m - absolutely obscene imho.

And still the greedy *astards want more and more and more. 

At least Bayern have had the balls to tell Lewandowski to bugger off with "crazy wage demands.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Aug 2016)

Nearly three hours of a game but we got there in the end!

Where's Mark F tonight?

http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/08/stanley-bradford-reds-win-10pens/


----------



## Starchivore (11 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> That was one helluva feat of organisation, and must have required no end of patience, particularly when we started adding random Irish and Scottish teams. Probably took years off the poor chaps life!
> 
> I'd suggest that for his sake and keeping it sensible I've set up a Private Classic league on fantasy.premierleague.com called Legia CC.
> 
> ...



Last reminder for people to join the CC league, details above!

9 people so far so it should be a good one.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Last reminder for people to join the CC league, details above!
> 
> 9 people so far so it should be a good one.



Credit to Marko van Bestun's - that's a cracking name!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Another bonkers fee in the mad world of football.
> 
> Just needs Chelsea now to shell out £75m on Lukaku to make me weep.



I'm sure he'll be worth every penny...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2016)

Anyone else doing the BBC Predictor?

Just set mine up and looks easy-peasy to do.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2016)

Accy play next door neighbours Burnley in the next round of the league cup.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/08/coleys-burnley-reaction/
I don't think they'll send many first team players as they'll be bottom of the Premiership by then and have more pressing matters!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Anyone else doing the BBC Predictor?
> 
> Just set mine up and looks easy-peasy to do.



Thanks for the heads up, might be fun if we got involved with that as well, so I've created a league for that too.

http://bbc.in/2aYMb1T is the link and ajdfvx is the pin.

It's called Legia (BB)CC in case there's any confusion.

Actually, I can see this cluttering up the general football thread, so I'm going to start another just for prediction/fantasy leagues.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2016)

The new Premier League season kicks off today with plenty to look forward to - good football mixed with controversy and debate.

Pick your champions, the top four, and the relegated three.

Champions: Manchester City

Top four: Man. City
Tottenham Hotspur
Man. Utd
Leicester City

Relegated: Bournemouth
Swansea
Burnley


----------



## User32269 (13 Aug 2016)

Champions: Liverpool.
Top 4: Liverpool
Man City
Leicester
Spurs
Relegated: Man U
Chelsea
 Everton


----------



## mark st1 (13 Aug 2016)

1. Man Utd
2.Chelsea
3.Man Shitty
4.Spurts

18.Watford
19.Swansea
20.Burnley


----------



## philk56 (13 Aug 2016)

Hasn't taken Leicester long to continue their record of soft penalties


----------



## mark st1 (13 Aug 2016)

Well that's my 50p acca out the window on the first result ! 
Dilly ding dilly dong my arse !


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2016)

2016/2017

1 City
2 United
3 Chelsea
4 Arsenal

2017/18

*1 CHELSEA*
2/3/4 not bothered.
*

*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2016)

Claudio out!

Well done Hull - very limited squad too.

Bad start to my Predictor: I had this as 0-1.


----------



## User6179 (13 Aug 2016)

@AndyRM


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2016)

1st Man U
2nd Everton
3rd Arsenal
4th Chelsea

18th Hull
19th Leicester
20th Burnley


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> 1st Man U
> 2nd Everton
> 3rd Arsenal
> 4th Chelsea
> ...


19 th for last season champions ?? We will be at least 17th
Were not top of the league but only 3 points off it
I fear a long season go foxes


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2016)

Eddy said:


> @AndyRM



Sounds about right for the big man these days, sadly. He should have packed it in after his second stint with us.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> 19 th for last season champions ?? We will be at least 17th
> Were not top of the league but only 3 points off it
> I fear a long season go foxes



You looked awful today - at the back was really bad. And yet you played pretty well in the Piddly Cup last week.

Mind you I'm not optimistic about Chelsea's defence as at stands at the moment.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

4-3 win today for Forfar v The Blue Brazil
2-1 win today for the amateur team I help out with, in the first league game of the season


----------



## craigwend (13 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> 19 th for last season champions ?? We will be at least 17th
> Were not top of the league but only 3 points off it
> I fear a long season go foxes




Our makeshift defence did okay today - only 13 fit first team players ...hated owners (at the moment) ... fans protest & boycott & top of the Premier League even if just for a week


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2016)

Man City looked weak - scraping through courtesy of an own goal.

Absurd BT punditry putting the win down to Pep's Golden Touch - I really don't think that was the case tonight lads. The win was down to two things; one stupid pen' and an own goal - pure and simple.

And then, post match, they said that they had exhibited the 'soul' that Pep' is asking for - in complete contrast to the (truthful) lacklustre & indifferent City performance that they were commenting on throughout the match itself.

Tossers!


----------



## Piemaster (13 Aug 2016)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## martint235 (14 Aug 2016)

Well we almost screwed that up. Still a win is a win


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2016)

I can't see Wenger lasting the season. The pressure on him must be enormous and the fans have long started to turn against him.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Aug 2016)

Good to have the Prem back looking like it could be a good season ahead going on the weekends results so far. Goals Goals Goals for the Super Sunday.


----------



## Piemaster (14 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I can't see Wenger lasting the season. The pressure on him must be enormous and the fans have long started to turn against him.


I believe there is a vacant managers position at another Premier League Club


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2016)




----------



## MarkF (15 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nearly three hours of a game but we got there in the end!
> 
> Where's Mark F tonight?
> 
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/08/stanley-bradford-reds-win-10pens/



We bring you £15-20k in gate money, you cheat us out of the competition and get fined £5k? Where is the justice? We are not appealing because we feel sorry for you. 

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-fined-5000-for-fielding-an-ineligible-player


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> We bring you £15-20k in gate money, you cheat us out of the competition and get fined £5k? Where is the justice? We are not appealing because we feel sorry for you.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-fined-5000-for-fielding-an-ineligible-player





How did we cheat you out of the competition? We might've been lucky to take it to penalties but it was all fair and square. If you mean the player, it was only a technicality, we only had 11 players on the pitch like Bradford had.


----------



## gaz71 (16 Aug 2016)

Ive just woken up and im still annoyed that Costa was still on the pitch to score Chelseas winner last night.He should have been sent off.


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2016)

gaz71 said:


> Ive just woken up and im still annoyed that Costa was still on the pitch to score Chelseas winner last night.He should have been sent off.


You might as well copy this post as i think we'll be seeing it again a few times over the course of the season


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Aug 2016)

This is the stuff legends are made of:

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...est-dinamo-display-sabotaged?CMP=share_btn_tw



> With anticipation high ahead of the visit of Pep Guardiola’s side, Steaua owner Gigi Becali had commissioned a “tifo” at the Arena Nationala in Bucharest to mark 30 years since their victory in the 1986 European Cup final. However, when the huge mosaic was unveiled just before kick off, it was revealed to say “_Doar Dinamo Bucuresti_” (Only Dinamo Bucharest). According to reports in Romania, the display had been organised by a group of Dinamo fans who posed as professionals offering to help prepare the display before the match.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2016)

Just seen on You tube that if Looney plays every championship game in a season, his wages work out at £4600 per minute!! By comparison, a top cyclist like Froome, Contador get £181 per minute for racing. Now, which one of the two is working the hardest I ask you? In my book, footballers are just a bunch of w*****rs, certainly not worth the money they are getting. It is obscene.


----------



## Starchivore (18 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> Just seen on You tube that if Looney plays every championship game in a season, his wages work out at £4600 per minute!! By comparison, a top cyclist like Froome, Contador get £181 per minute for racing. Now, which one of the two is working the hardest I ask you? In my book, footballers are just a bunch of w*****rs, certainly not worth the money they are getting. It is obscene.



We appreciate your contribution to the thread.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> Just seen on You tube that if Looney plays every championship game in a season, his wages work out at £4600 per minute!! By comparison, a top cyclist like Froome, Contador get £181 per minute for racing. Now, which one of the two is working the hardest I ask you? In my book, footballers are just a bunch of w*****rs, certainly not worth the money they are getting. *It is obscene.*



Your bold is correct. The rest of it is havers.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> We appreciate your contribution to the thread.


My pleasure .


----------



## Starchivore (18 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> My pleasure .



I do agree though, by the way. 

But it’s private money not public money, and our government could make a tidy bit of extra cash for public services if they taxed high wages properly and closed loopholes. So I think the government deserves the anger, not the footballers or the clubs.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I do agree though, by the way.
> 
> But it’s private money not public money, and our government could make a tidy bit of extra cash for public services if they taxed high wages properly and closed loopholes.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Aug 2016)

odav said:


> View attachment 139744



Although your boys are clearly having fun it's also good to see the rest of the hardcore kopshites giving it full voice.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2016)

gaz71 said:


> Ive just woken up and im still annoyed that Costa was still on the pitch to score Chelseas winner last night.He should have been sent off.



How that was described as a 'horror tackle' by the media is beyond me. Costa went for the ball with his left foot, his legs were splayed and Adrian's left leg goes over Costa's right.

I thought Bilic was far more honest.

"It was not reckless or deliberate, but it was quite late," said Hammers boss Slaven Bilic referring to the incident.

Watching in real time I thought Adrian made a right song and dance over it - he was soon over it as well which was a bit telling.

Tbh I think it is absolutely pitiful when fans (as per the WHUFC fan boards) home in on one incident that 'cost them the game' - the reality is that for about 80% of the game WHUFC were totally outplayed.

Anyway, same old same old with the media once they get their collective teeth into a player - amusing that Carragher feels he is in a position to pontificate about such matters as he had a somewhat 'robust' approach to playing the game (damn good player though).


----------



## User32269 (18 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Although your boys are clearly having fun it's also good to see the rest of the hardcore kopshites giving it full voice.



Yeah, think a few of 'em might have struggled past the first verse of Scouser Tommy, but comes with the territory when your a world famous club...


----------



## mark st1 (18 Aug 2016)

odav said:


> comes with the territory when your a world famous club...



Oh sorry I assumed you were in with the Liverpoo fans. My bad


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> Just seen on You tube that if Looney plays every championship game in a season, his wages work out at £4600 per minute!! By comparison, a top cyclist like Froome, Contador get £181 per minute for racing. Now, which one of the two is working the hardest I ask you? In my book, footballers are just a bunch of w*****rs, certainly not worth the money they are getting. It is obscene.


No one is paid for how hard they work. Wages are based on your value to your employer, and as football generates umpteen times more revenue than cycling salaries will reflect that, and whatever Rooney gets paid it is probably a fraction of what Manchester United receive from selling merchandise with his name on it.


----------



## gaz71 (18 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How that was described as a 'horror tackle' by the media is beyond me. Costa went for the ball with his left foot, his legs were splayed and Adrian's left leg goes over Costa's right.
> 
> I thought Bilic was far more honest.
> 
> ...


I wasnt saying West Ham deserved anything out of the game,anything other than a Chelsea victory would have been very harsh on them.Along with putting his hands on the ref twice,diving in the penalty area and that tackle on Adrian - which you can see photos of that show it wasnt the best challenge,i was sayintg he should have been sent off before he scored.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> Just seen on You tube that if Looney plays every championship game in a season, his wages work out at £4600 per minute!! By comparison, a top cyclist like Froome, Contador get £181 per minute for racing. Now, which one of the two is working the hardest I ask you? In my book, footballers are just a bunch of w*****rs, certainly not worth the money they are getting. It is obscene.



It is obscene how much footballers get paid, just the same as £181 per minute is.

Just because someone gets paid a ludicrous amount of money though doesn't make them a "w*****" though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2016)

gaz71 said:


> I wasnt saying West Ham deserved anything out of the game,anything other than a Chelsea victory would have been very harsh on them.Along with putting his hands on the ref twice,diving in the penalty area and that tackle on Adrian - which you can see photos of that show it wasnt the best challenge,i was sayintg he should have been sent off before he scored.



I know what you were saying and I wasn't having a toot at you either.

I was just making a few points ie it was far from a horror tackle, the media have their teeth into Costa and a good number on the WHUFC boards were attributing the loss to that one single pretty much non-event of a moment.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just because someone gets paid a ludicrous amount of money though doesn't make them a "w*****" though.



It does if they play for Chelski!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> It does if they play for Chelski!


----------



## Stephenite (19 Aug 2016)

A hundred million billion times better to watch United now than it was under LVG.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2016)

Stephenite said:


> A hundred million billion times better to watch United now than it was under LVG.



Not difficult. 

I thought MUFC looked reasonable tonight. Zlatan making the difference.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not difficult.
> 
> I thought MUFC looked reasonable tonight. Zlatan making the difference.


Yes. It's good to see him putting a shift in too. Defending, and not just sitting up front in all his stardom. Wouldn't expect anything other of him, tbh. It's good to see Utd with some physical presence - Zlatan, Pogba, Bailey, Fellaini and Tony V. All too much missing even under SAF.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Yes. It's good to see him putting a shift in too. Defending, and not just sitting up front in all his stardom. Wouldn't expect anything other of him, tbh. It's good to see Utd with some physical presence - Zlatan, Pogba, Bailey, Fellaini and Tony V. All too much missing even under SAF.



Yes - they have some hefty players in the team now. Very imposing in the box. Top two for MUFC in my book this season. 

On a side note I wish Sky would tone down the MUFC gush-fest though. God, I can't stand Tyler.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> On a side note I wish Sky would tone down the MUFC gush-fest though. God, I can't stand Tyler.


I agree. Soton played great, Lots of posession and attacking, stylish football. They didn't get much credit for it in the commentary i heard. It was all about MUFC - poor journalism.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Aug 2016)

Things are looking markedly improved. All hail the special one


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Things are looking markedly improved. All hail the special one


Things have been picking up since I started supporting them


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Things are looking markedly improved. All hail the special one



Hmmm... remember that relationship years ago when love was in the air and all seemed right in the world but then it all turned turtle and you cannot stand the thought of your former beloved...

... that's me with Jose.

Devastated Chelsea last season and we'll be a couple of years in recovery now.

MUFC are welcome to the 'self-obsessed one' with the amazing Teflon coated suit when it comes to taking the blame for absolutely anything that goes wrong.

I truly cannot stand him any more despite his amazing tactical nous and his previous success with us.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2016)

By Christ Mike Dean is having a bad day with penalty shouts - not the in box tousle one though, that really does need jumping on.

Also loads of back chat and arguing with the Ref' in this match and not one Diego Costa style yellow - how very odd.

I'm all for the new rules but let's have them consistently applied please.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2016)

First clean sheet and first win of the season. WGUAFC.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2016)

V.good result in the end for MCFC at The Potters - hard to get anything there the last half a dozen seasons or so.

Early doors yet but I think MCFC'll go all the way this season. Really good squad imo.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2016)

Are Hull this year's Leicester?


----------



## mark st1 (20 Aug 2016)

All about the stats this modern football lark


----------



## Roadhump (20 Aug 2016)

Ohhhhh, I never felt more like singing the blues, when Everton win and Liverpool lose, ohhh Everton, you've got me singing the blues.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2016)

Decent result for Chelsea after a pretty toothless first 70 minutes. Final 20+5 we were all over Watford.

Let's clear up the 'Costa thing' - again!

Prefaced with Chelsea should've had a pen' with a clear hand ball - not one pundit/channel disputing that as far as I can see.

Costa - clear dive (stupid and I can't stand that sort of thing) and should've got a second yellow.

However, his first was for back chatting the Ref' which is ok for me under the new rules although a yellow seems a tad harsh (let's have some Sin Bins for minor offences please) but why did the Watford player (cannot remember his name) not get booked in the first half when he eye balled the ref' from 4' away and clearly said "for *ucks sake" questioning the decision to give a foul against Watford.

New season, new rules - please let's be consistent.


----------



## Inertia (20 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> New season, new rules - please let's be consistent.


Seriously, how can it be hard? Someone backchats you, every time, yellow card, it will soon stop


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Ohhhhh, I never felt more like singing the blues, when Everton win and Liverpool lose, ohhh Everton, you've got me singing the blues.....


I had a sneaky bet on Everton at the start of the season, got a feeling they could do something this year.

That should jinx 'em


----------



## mark st1 (20 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Decent result for Chelsea after a pretty toothless first 70 minutes. Final 20+5 we were all over Watford.
> 
> Let's clear up the 'Costa thing' - again!
> 
> ...



Costa just seems one of those love to hate figures. He is a nasty spiteful confrontational player. I for one do enjoy watching him. Loving your managers passion though he gets more into it than some of the fans ! Gonna be a good league this year me thinks,


----------



## Piemaster (20 Aug 2016)

See, I knew if I left my sig long enough it would be right again.


----------



## Roadhump (20 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> I had a sneaky bet on Everton at the start of the season, got a feeling they could do something this year.
> 
> That should jinx 'em


I've probably jinxed us by putting that post up in my post final whistle euphoria, but you have to make hay while the sunshines


----------



## Roadhump (20 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Decent result for Chelsea after a pretty toothless first 70 minutes. Final 20+5 we were all over Watford.
> 
> Let's clear up the 'Costa thing' - again!
> 
> ...


Problem I have with Costa is he gets goals so is a useful fantasy league player, but he also gets lots of yellow cards so not as useful as he could be. Blimey, in the league I'm in with a few of my pub mates, one had Aguero as his captain, he'll be out of sight in a couple more weeks at this rate.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2016)

Forfar won 2-1 in Englandshire against Berwick Rangers, and move to the top of the table after 3 games with a 100% record.

In amateur football news, my team got thumped 8-3 away from home. 7 players missing from last week's starting 11 and the "stand-ins" failed to understand the very simple instructions they were given; none of them will be starting next week, and one of the subs has been told not to come back due to an attitude problem.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Costa just seems one of those love to hate figures. He is a nasty spiteful confrontational player. I for one do enjoy watching him. Loving your managers passion though he gets more into it than some of the fans ! Gonna be a good league this year me thinks,



I wouldn't say he is spiteful, he's just rash but then we all see our own and other team's players differently. 

Interesting that Sky/BT are banging on about Costa now and no mention of the fact that Coquelin and Koscielny should both have walked today.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> All about the stats this modern football lark




Ahh this happens in real life.Championship Manager is quite realistic then.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2016)

MOTD - anyone else think that this show gets worse and worse?

Abysmal/non-existent analysis last night.

Nev' has lost the plot as he thinks grappling in the box is ok and doesn't like the new crackdown - he's entitled to a view but box wrestling has reached epidemic proportions so needs sorting.

No one can make their mind up re soft yellows or what should constitute a yellow or even (not on last nights show but from last season) if there should be a period of grace in each game when it is too early to give a yellow!

As per prediction - Costa's yellow/not yellow got a mention, the Watford player effing at the ref' didn't and the clear penalty (Watford player with hand high in air deflects ball crossed from a corner for those who did not see the match) that Chelsea should've had, did not even get shown let alone mentioned.

The dire refereeing in Stoke vs MCFC didn't get much attention but the Leicester travesty did (I thought Leicester were very hard done by btw - nailed on pen' not given).

Not sure who edits the show - a right Twonk whoever it is and I get fed up with the bias. I note also that Jose can now walk on water/do no wrong now that he has left Chelsea and entered the pundits sacred halls of MUFC. 

I probably get too worked up about football.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> All about the stats this modern football lark



Trouble with underdogs is that they always expect to have a surprise win against a top team, but once again they failed to live up to their unrealistic expectations. Maybe losing 2-0 wasn't so bad, though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2016)

We thought we were seeing a crackdown on wrestling and shirt-pulling in the box at the start of the season. We (Falkirk) got three penalties awarded against us in the first 30 minutes (one for a trip and two for shirt-pulling). However, it turned out to be one ref on a one match crusade because AFAIK, there hasn't been a single penalty for shirt pulling given in any game since. Even in the same game that ref didn't give fouls anywhere else on the pitch for shirt pulling or wrestling.

Bobby Madden - knobber (in CC parlance)


----------



## mark st1 (21 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> MOTD - anyone else think that this show gets worse and worse?
> 
> Abysmal/non-existent analysis last night.
> 
> ...



Costa's yellow for being gobby was poor. The fact he didn't get a yellow for diving was even poorer I'd rather he got booked for diving than calling a ref a naughty word ! Yes motd is pony and out dated Linekar is the king of nobbers pundits pointless. They should just show the game highlights without the need for any of them. And I'm glad you've understood that Mourinho has now joined the untouchables  he will be fine free from the league chiefs for his sarcastic comments from now on,refs will find that extra minute for Utd to score a winner/equaliser. It's a lovely world


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Aug 2016)

Blyth up to 3rd with a thumping 5-0 away win over Halesowen yesterday. 

Hosting table toppers Ashton Utd on Tuesday 

I shall make the trip up given I have the week off. I could go on the Ashton coach given I only live a couple of miles from their ground.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2016)

I'm another in the MOTD format is tired camp. The Bundesliga highlights are far superior as they just show the game and don't mess about jawing on about where a player should or should not have been standing.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2016)

*'No more goals', police told Hearts players during Hibs derby*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-37142042

Aye, I believe you John.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2016)

West Ham get there tenure in the new stadium under way with a 1-0 win against Bournemouth. That was a vital win, I know were're only two games in but it is often those early matches that define your season. Start off at the bottom and the pressure very quickly begins to mount, kicking the nerves in.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham get there tenure in the new stadium under way with a 1-0 win against Bournemouth. That was a vital win, I know were're only two games in but it is often those early matches that define your season. Start off at the bottom and the pressure very quickly begins to mount, kicking the nerves in.



And a very good attendance (a club record, in fact, which will be bettered many times during this season): 56,977


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> And a very good attendance (a club record, in fact, which will be bettered many times during this season): 56,977


The capacity will shortly increase to sixty thousand. They've sold 50,000 season tickets so should have a few full houses.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Aug 2016)

Boro celebrate their first win back in the Prem a ballsy performance I'm sure you'll agree


----------



## Starchivore (22 Aug 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Ahh this happens in real life.Championship Manager is quite realistic then.



I couldn't believe that. I've never seen a team have 80% possession. I almost want to find a recording of the full 90 and watch it, just to see what that kind of possession split looks like. Fair play to Burnley though, they stuck to a plan and were well organised.


----------



## Starchivore (22 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm another in the MOTD format is tired camp. The Bundesliga highlights are far superior as they just show the game and don't mess about jawing on about where a player should or should not have been standing.



We need some sports journalists of some decent intelligence and insight on the programme. The ex-pros rarely have anything insightful to say (unlike Millar for the TDF). 

Sick of hearing Shearer say "stonewall penalty" and "he should score there" and other such insightful observations. I want pundits to point out something that I wouldn't pick up on myself. I though Phil was decent actually- showing how Liverpool failed to stretch the game enough and whatnot. But the general standard is piss-poor and I think it's a bit of a complacent old-boy's club.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> We need some sports journalists of some decent intelligence and insight on the programme. The ex-pros rarely have anything insightful to say (unlike Millar for the TDF).
> 
> Sick of hearing Shearer say "stonewall penalty" and "he should score there" and other such insightful observations. I want pundits to point out something that I wouldn't pick up on myself. I though Phil was decent actually- showing how Liverpool failed to stretch the game enough and whatnot. But the general standard is piss-poor and I think it's a bit of a complacent old-boy's club.



And a very well paid complacent old boy's club too!

I agree with all your post - I too want to be 'educated' from a Pro's insight into the game.

A couple of seasons back I watched a Stateside stream (Chelsea vs a team I cannot remember) and Tim Howard was the co-commentator and it was absolutely brilliant - lot's of smart insights on gameplay and tactics. It was really interesting and added some real value to the watching of the match.

Watching some Sky coverage of (possibly Friday's MUFC vs Southampton match) over the weekend and they had 6 people in the studio! Bizarre - only one who talked any sense was Carra (seems to be his official name these days).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2016)

Where are the Leicester fans on this thread this season? I thought we had a few?


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Where are the Leicester fans on this thread this season? I thought we had a few?



Back in there boxes next to the Blackburn fans who fluked a league winning season once upon a time


----------



## Lonestar (22 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I couldn't believe that. I've never seen a team have 80% possession. I almost want to find a recording of the full 90 and watch it, just to see what that kind of possession split looks like. Fair play to Burnley though, they stuck to a plan and were well organised.



For some weird reason I've always thought if you've got that sort of possession and shots you should win the game.Seems like teams have a way of scraping a win from very few shots or possession.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2016)

Lonestar said:


> For some weird reason I've always thought if you've got that sort of possession and shots you should win the game.Seems like teams have a way of scraping a win from very few shots or possession.



You only need 1 shot for a goal matey. Possession doesn't mean diddly squat nowadays that's why LVG is unemployed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2016)

Lonestar said:


> For some weird reason I've always thought if you've got that sort of possession and shots you should win the game.Seems like teams have a way of scraping a win from very few shots or possession.



It's an interesting way to win a game - I think it's harsh to say that Burnley scraped it.

Liverpool have sufficient attacking firepower to blow away most teams who come at them with similar attacking intent. Burnley simply played to their strengths by ceding possession and then exploiting the slightly wobbly Liverpool defence twice over before shutting up shop.

Some call this anti-football which imo is rollocks. Sure we all like to see fast attacking and free flowing football but there's more than one way to skin a cat.

Mind you - I can get hypocritical about this when teams do it to Chelsea.  Although to be fair (certainly both times under Jose) there were spells in our recent history when you'd be pushed to find a better cede possession/fast counter team in Europe.


----------



## Starchivore (22 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's an interesting way to win a game - I think it's harsh to say that Burnley scraped it.
> 
> Liverpool have sufficient attacking firepower to blow away most teams who come at them with similar attacking intent. Burnley simply played to their strengths by ceding possession and then exploiting the slightly wobbly Liverpool defence twice over before shutting up shop.
> 
> ...



I feel that it's playing smart if you are out-gunned by a team with lots more spending power. But when the big sides do it it does stick in the craw a bit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I feel that it's playing smart if you are out-gunned by a team with lots more spending power. *But when the big sides do it it does stick in the craw a bit*.


----------



## Lonestar (22 Aug 2016)

Was it a park the bus match? I missed it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Aug 2016)

There's more than one way to play football. Whatever works for you is the way to go. Even Ron Greenwood, a disciple of passing football once defended Wimbledon's hoofball tactics when he said, "If you think they play rubbish then prove it, go out and beat them".

Regards MoTD, I watched it for the first time in ages last night just to see West Ham in their new stadium and I couldn't believe how boring the program was. Too much froth and not enough of the games coupled with absolutely rubbish punditry.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Aug 2016)

I was once at a Spartans v Falkirk reserves match (oh, the high life) and ended up sitting in front of Stephen Pressley and Lee Bullen - the manager and coach at the time. It was fascinating listening to them and made the game far more interesting. Yet whenever Pressley was in front of a camera he came out with the usual cliches.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> I was once at a Spartans v Falkirk reserves match (oh, the high life) and ended up sitting in front of Stephen Pressley and Lee Bullen - the manager and coach at the time. It was fascinating listening to them and made the game far more interesting. Yet whenever Pressley was in front of a camera *he came out with the usual cliches*.



I think that's all they can say these days, as anything of importance uttered by managers and players is said whilst holding an obscuring hand across their mouth - and that wouldn't make for good TV.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Where are the Leicester fans on this thread this season? I thought we had a few?



They only sing when they're winning. They'll be out and about before too long, albeit only briefly, I suspect.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> I was once at a Spartans v Falkirk reserves match (oh, the high life) and ended up sitting in front of Stephen Pressley and Lee Bullen - the manager and coach at the time. It was fascinating listening to them and made the game far more interesting. Yet whenever Pressley was in front of a camera he came out with the usual cliches.


That's because they know that anything interesting they say will be taken out of context, misquoted and twisted for cheap and controversial headlines. The reason so many footballers appear thick is for their own protection.


----------



## Piemaster (22 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Trouble with underdogs is that they always expect to have a surprise win against a top team, but once again they failed to live up to their unrealistic expectations. Maybe losing 2-0 wasn't so bad, though.


I'm rather hoping Hull continue to live up to their unrealistic expectations. MUFC next..


----------



## Starchivore (23 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Regards MoTD, I watched it for the first time in ages last night just to see West Ham in their new stadium and I couldn't believe how boring the program was. Too much froth and not enough of the games coupled with absolutely rubbish punditry.



Maybe cut the punditry altogether, just show more of the games and have a bit of punditry available online as "MOTD Extra" or whatever they call it? Might be best and it would save the Beeb some cash!


----------



## Starchivore (23 Aug 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Maybe cut the punditry altogether, just show more of the games and have a bit of punditry available online as "MOTD Extra" or whatever they call it? Might be best and it would save the Beeb some cash!



... but would be a blow to the old boys's gravy train....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Aug 2016)

Ashton Utd have brought a drum with them tonight to Blyth. 

There is a special extra circle of Hell that is reserved for this type of abberant abomination. 


Other than that, lovely evening in Blyth and the pitch is looking every inch the perfect product of a prize winning groundsman.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Aug 2016)

Bollocks 0-1 and the penis with the drum has woken up again


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Bollocks 0-1 and the penis with the drum has woken up again



Tell him to beat it!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2016)

Celtic aren't showing much character over in Israel...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Aug 2016)

They could be 3 or 4 down here


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2016)

Oh Christ, I hope they don't get another. Chelsea 3 Bristol Rovers 2 @ 51 mins.

Shakey!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Aug 2016)




----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> They could be 3 or 4 down here



Agreed. I'm a bit conflicted about the outcome to be honest; on one hand seeing Rogers and Celtic look stupid is hilarious, but if they get through the other teams in the top flight (not Rangers, LOL) get £250k.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Aug 2016)

Never knew that


----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> Never knew that



All the leagues represented are part of a market pool, around €500m, that gets distributed based on the popularity of the league. It's a miracle we get anything!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2016)

Stanley beat local Prem' club Burnley to set up a meeting with Smokin' Joe's team!






http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37103144


----------



## Roadhump (25 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Stanley beat local Prem' club Burnley to set up a meeting with Smokin' Joe's team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a way to win as well. There is nothing quite like going a goal up in the dying seconds of a tense game for making the euphoria juices kick in....


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Stanley beat local Prem' club Burnley to set up a meeting with Smokin' Joe's team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can a player that doesn't belong to you, score a goal in game you win, and you are not thrown out of the competition (& Bradford re-instated)?

#notlettingitdrop


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2016)

Roadhump said:


> What a way to win as well. There is nothing quite like going a goal up in the dying seconds of a tense game for making the euphoria juices kick in....



I thought that game would have sold out, next door to Burnley?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> How can a player that doesn't belong to you, score a goal in game you win, and you are not thrown out of the competition (& Bradford re-instated)?
> 
> #notlettingitdrop



What are you on about? Matt Pearson is our player.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2016)

MarkF said:


> I thought that game would have sold out, next door to Burnley?




It was on the telly, which as you know affects the attendance. Didn't you watch it?


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2016)

Leicester are in with a good shout in that group Celtic are screwed and I hope Man shitty get spanked by Barca.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Leicester are in with a good shout in that group Celtic are screwed and I hope Man shitty get spanked by Barca.



What's this competition that I'm totally oblivious to?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2016)

Roadhump said:


> What a way to win as well. There is nothing quite like going a goal up in the dying seconds of a tense game for making the euphoria juices kick in....


Yes i thought it was heading towards another penalty shoot out, then the place went wild as the goal was scored. I had to sit it out and hit the seat next to me with my walking stick.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's this competition that I'm totally oblivious to?



Not sure mate some micky mouse inter toto rumbelows cup thingy ma bob.


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Not sure mate some micky mouse inter toto rumbelows cup thingy ma bob.


We won't be saying that next season


----------



## mark st1 (25 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> We won't be saying that next season


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Aug 2016)

When your team are in the CL and the team that sacked you aren't


View: https://www.facebook.com/ynfafootball/videos/1040905282613033/


----------



## AndyRM (26 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> When your team are in the CL and the team that sacked you aren't
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/ynfafootball/videos/1040905282613033/




One for the CV. Up there with Second in the Championship.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Aug 2016)

I may have a new wallpaper.







Welcome to Scotland Joey Barton. Tweet that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2016)

A better solution imo - 4 guaranteed spots from the 4 big European leagues.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...-breakaway-by-europes-top-clubs-with-champio/

Some of the teams that creep in each year from the smaller league would struggle to stay in our own top flight league which makes a mockery of the competition.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Aug 2016)

Yebbut it makes it ever more a closed shop and ever more a mockery of the notion of a champions league. So what if the likes of Czech Republic or Romanian champions aren't going to win the thing, they are Champions of their own competition and merit a place in there more than a German team that finished 4th and 20 odd points poorer than the champions of that competition. 

It is akin to rewriting the FA Cup to a competition where the non-league and lower league teams play to a final where only 1 or 2 are left in before the premiership bother to put in an appearance. 

All this is doing is postponing the inevitable European league breakaway whilst p*ssing in the face of neutral fans and less wealthy leagues. 

Blyth are at Grantham today. I reckon the Tall Ships in Blyth Harbour will have a few more visitors in the famous Green and White stripes today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Yebbut it makes it ever more a closed shop and ever more a mockery of the notion of a champions league. So what if the likes of Czech Republic or Romanian champions aren't going to win the thing, they are Champions of their own competition and merit a place in there more than a German team that finished 4th and 20 odd points poorer than the champions of that competition.
> 
> It is akin to rewriting the FA Cup to a competition where the non-league and lower league teams play to a final where only 1 or 2 are left in before the premiership bother to put in an appearance.
> 
> ...



The underlying motivation for this change I guess is to stop the breakaway for sure plus it is a 'give' to the other bigger Euro leagues in terms of extra finance to counter the additional monies that are starting to pour into the EPL coffers.

I'm quite happy with the notion of only the very best teams from Europe being in the Champions League although I'd also accept that maybe the name of the competition ought to be changed. I guess it comes down to a decision on excellence vs inclusion at the end of the day.

Re the FA Cup - the term 'bother to put in an appearance' seems unfair to me. For the teams further up the FA league hierarchy the additional load of competing in more games earlier in the competition is too much plus all that would happen is that some teams further down the pecking order would probably get knocked out sooner than they might have.

Similarly, whilst accepting that early doors involvement for the 'bigger' clubs would be eg MUFC-lite or CFC-lite etc, there is a much greater risk of injury to squad players by playing on less well maintained pitches and against players who are generally clumsier in close quarter situations than those at the top of the game - a situation that can come back and harm the clubs involved when they need those players as the season progresses.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Aug 2016)

It think you misunderstand my FA Cup point, I'm not advocating earlier entry but equating the tacit exclusion of ever more smaller teams from the top table European competition to the bigger teams appearing later in domestic competition when, even more than now, near as all of the smaller ones have gone and they know there will be no upsets or shocks and Wycombe's or Chesterfield's upsetting the status quo by getting to the later rounds. 

The top of the game has a sickening amount of money as it is and the notion of trickle down is a farce, domestically or increasingly so internationally, anything making that situation worse is bad for football all round whilst massively benefitting an ever smaller cabal of global brands.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2016)

Laura Trott's predictions brought to you courtesy of the BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37194060


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Aug 2016)

Looks like the BBC are grooming her for C'lebdom. In which case, definitely worth a punt on SPOTY


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> Looks like the BBC are grooming her for C'lebdom. In which case, definitely worth a punt on SPOTY


Without wishing to come across as sexist, she is very easy on the eye, she can string a sentence together and comes across as a genuinely likeable person with a clean cut reputation, a tremendous pedigree in her chosen sport and an ever increasing profile outside of that. 

Shes a female Gary Lineker. 

TV companies would be fools not to try grooming her now to be the next big thing in presenting and punditry if that is what she wants to do when she winds down and eventually retires.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Shes a female Gary Lineker.


This may be the cruellest thing I've ever seen said about her!

That said, she does look very comfortable in her skin right now, very much at ease in front of the camera. She's got even more medals coming her way, though, and she's nobbut a lass so SPOTY can wait a couple of years for her.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> Looks like the BBC are grooming her for C'lebdom. In which case, definitely worth a punt on SPOTY


The media are building her up....and when they get her high enough they'll do everything they can to destroy her. If I were her and Jason Kenny I'd concentrate on cycling and leave the tabloid spotlight to the professional celebrity whores.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2016)

@shouldbeinbed

Yes, the money has become absurd really but horse has well and truly bolted on that one.

Tbh, I think the game (and fans) just needs to recognise that there is a massive polarisation within the sport. The top tier clubs, as you allude to, are very much global brands and maybe it is time to sever the connection with the lower tiers?

Realistically the only way that any team can really flourish, certainly within the Premier League, is for huge investment to favour a particular club. Even Leicester last year saw a significant rise in their transfer costs and wage bill which was funded by Thai Bhat - so maybe not quite the fairy tale it was made out to be although I'll not deny that they weren't overly prolific on their transfer spending compared to other teams.

Maybe one day we'll just have the top 4/5 European leagues conjoined as a mini-structure in its own right - who knows. I'd quite like to watch that tbh.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Without wishing to come across as sexist, she is very easy on the eye, she can string a sentence together and comes across as a genuinely likeable person with a clean cut reputation, a tremendous pedigree in her chosen sport and an ever increasing profile outside of that.
> 
> Shes a female Gary Lineker.
> 
> TV companies would be fools not to try grooming her now to be the next big thing in presenting and punditry if that is what she wants to do when she winds down and eventually retires.



Are you telling me that Sky didn't recruit the stunningly beautiful Rachel Riley for her maths genius .


----------



## Inertia (27 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm quite happy with the notion of only the very best teams from Europe being in the Champions League although I'd also accept that maybe the name of the competition


Im ok with it but I think its needs a rebrand, call me picky but if you are going to call it the champions league, it should consist of 'Champions', not champions plus 2nd and third bests.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Aug 2016)

Inertia said:


> Im ok with it but I think its needs a rebrand, call me picky but if you are going to call it the champions league, it should consist of 'Champions', not champions plus 2nd and third bests.



C'mon be fair Gooners have to celebrate winning 2nd 3rd or 4th.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @shouldbeinbed
> 
> Yes, the money has become absurd really but horse has well and truly bolted on that one.
> 
> Tbh, I think the game (and fans) just needs to recognise that there is a massive polarisation within the sport. The top tier clubs, as you allude to, are very much global brands and maybe it is time to sever the connection with the lower tiers?



That is the point I'm trying to make, keeping the current set up but making it absurdly favour the 4th best team in Germany or England etc over legitimate winners of other leagues does no credit to anyone particularly in that as said is just delaying the inevitable European super league whilst stealing away the magic YKWIM of a giantkilling or unexpected minnow run. 

I'd rather the European super league happen sooner than later and save UEFA rearranging the deckchairs on the Titanic


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2016)

Chelsea looking very sharp today which is blooming lovely but also gave me 40 points on Predictor (plus I got 40 points for Everton vs Stoke). Great afternoon - now let's see what Hull & MUFC can do!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Aug 2016)

swl said:


> I may have a new wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 141437
> 
> ...



Looked way worse than it was, and to be fair to Barton he didn't make a meal of it.

I'd have taken a point before kick off, but feel we were very unlucky not to win. Despite their millions, Rangers are a very poor side.

Lovely of their fans to remind us of the bigoted song book we've been deprived of for so long. I'll never understand what King Billy and Derry's walls have to do with fitba.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Aug 2016)

Aye, viewers at home got the full songbook. But when a mic caught a player swearing they were quick to apologise for the foul language.

Mind you, the BBC at least mentioned it 



> As Rangers pressed hard and their supporters periodically screamed what is euphemistically called their 'songbook' - 'The Billy Boys' and more were trotted out - Killie had to dig deep.


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37127386


----------



## mark st1 (27 Aug 2016)

Never in doubt  God bless you Marcus


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Never in doubt  God bless you Marcus


Better get the trophy cabinet polished, I can feel a good year coming


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (27 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> Better get the trophy cabinet polished, I can feel a good year coming



If one doesn't get you the other will.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

A 3-2 victory today for Forfar Athletic v Elgin City, which also won me some money - both teams to score and Forfar to win at 5/2 

In amateur football world a decent 4-3 home victory, both teams played well and I'll admit we were luck to get the win, and we've now scored more goals in the 3 games this season than we did in the first half of last season.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2016)

Elgin City.

I was on holiday on a Greek Island about 20 years ago when I saw a chap at the bar in the hotel were we where staying wearing a football shirt. For the life of me I couldn't recognise the badge. So of course, as one does on holiday, started a footy conversation with him. It was an Elgin shirt. With great pleasure he explained that they are one of the crappiest teams in all of Scottish/British football and that supporting them was never ending despair. He wasn't far wrong . But I still look out for their results to this very day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Elgin City.
> 
> I was on holiday on a Greek Island about 20 years ago when I saw a chap at the bar in the hotel were we where staying wearing a football shirt. For the life of me I couldn't recognise the badge. So of course, as one does on holiday, started a footy conversation with him. It was an Elgin shirt. With great pleasure he explained that they are one of the crappiest teams in all of Scottish/British football and that supporting them was never ending despair. He wasn't far wrong . But I still look out for their results to this very day.


I love stories like this. Good stuff.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> If one doesn't get you the other will.



Lol, yeah and it only took them 92 minutes to score. Against Hull. 
Polishing the trophy cabinet might be seen by some as premature.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Aug 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Lol, yeah and it only took them 92 minutes to score. Against Hull.
> Polishing the trophy cabinet might be seen by some as premature.



10 men behind the ball Hull for most of the time. Last season we would have got done on the break and lost 1-0. Good to see we can have the lions share of the possession and turn it into 3 points.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2016)

English Premier League is mostly dull. Sky have convinced many people that it's not. They are wrong.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Aug 2016)

I just got BT Sport a few weeks ago and didn't realise this was on until about half way through the first half. I tell no lie, Mrs S woke me up about 15 minutes ago because I was out cold and my snoring was bothering her.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2016)

Talking of football teams. Let's have your lists of football teams that you follow and why other then your main team .
Mine are

AFC Wimbledon. (The original Wimbledon FC was my first game attended as an 8 year old, didn't last long when my next door neighbours dad took his boy and me to Chelsea, going from a game with not even 1000 fans to over 30,000, well that was it)
Gillingham FC. When I was a kid I found a Gills wooly scarf in the street, took it home for some reason and kept it for a few years. Don't know why. But have since always looked out for their results.
Elgin City (As my post above)
Sampadoria FC (When Italian footy was being shown on Channel 4 way back, one of their players caught my attention, a certain Mr Vialli. Still imo one of the greatest players to ever put on the Chelsea shirt)
Hamburg SV (Since the very early 90's I have been working and traveling to Germany. I was taken to a HSV match. 50'000 German nutters all drinking, singing and having a great time. It can be cheaper to go to Hamburg match over a weekend then to go to somewhere like Manchester or Newcastle)
Philadelphia Union (Philadelphia is my home from home, so of course, when they announced a new franchise a couple of years back for the city, I just had to follow them)
Bromley FC (Local team, done rather well in the past couple of years. Only a 10 minute bike ride away, £15 on the gate, stand where you like with a beer in your hand, marvelous)
Real Zaragoza. When Chelsea qualified for Europe after many. many years, of course I had to go to the matches. Zaragoza was completely nuts. The police caused a riot and we had to hide in a whore house. I appeared in their local newspaper the next day with the headline 'Tattooed Hooligans Invade Zaragoza'. I'll scan it and post it up here one day)
Palmeiras of Brazil. (Went to Brazil for a jolly 15 years back, got taken to a Palmerias (vs Corinthians) match. I have never heard or seen such a loud and enthusiastic crowd since, Brazillian footy fans are just insane)


So come on.. cough up.


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2016)

Manchester United because Jose is God and I support any team with him as manager (unless he ever goes to Man City)

Stockport County, well that's my team in bad times and the occasional good time.

Newcastle because my stepdad was a big fan, always keep an eye on their results.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Aug 2016)

Falkirk because I moved to the area and rediscovered my love of football. They get under your skin and into your soul.

As a child it was East Fife, my local team who blew it with me when they deliberately threw away a chance to win the First Division and promotion in the early 80s because they didn't want to upgrade Bayview. That team had Gordon Durie, Gordon Marshall and a midfielder who went to Old Rangers whose name I forget. 

My English team used to be Liverpool when they had Dalglish, Souness and Hanson.

I keep an eye out for the results of Rotherham and Swansea because they have ex-Falkirk players there.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Aug 2016)

My team, there can be only one: Blyth Spartans. I have firm family connections to the club stretching back to before I was a nipper.

Teams whos results I look out for and celebrate the victories of, in order:

Vale of Leithen. I like Scotland and particularly Innerleithen. Lovely little place and greyhound friends of ours have a cracking dog friendly cottage literally at the gates of the ground. 

Sunderland. My brief flirtation with league football. My aunt used to live down the road from Roker so I could nip in for a visit. 

Leicester / Cambridge / Oldham. Places I've lived.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Aug 2016)

Man Utd dads team all my mums family support Chelsea so my dad took great delight in pissing all them off. Wycombe Wanderers from back in the Martin O Neill days where I grew up went and saw them at the old Wembley twice in the FA trophy final and play off final both ending in Victorys. And nowadays Maidenhead United who play at England's oldest continuously used football league ground.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-19928342

My youngest plays for one of there feeder clubs and gets a free season ticket it costs me a tenner but I like the fact we can walk behind whichever goal we are attacking sit in the plush new (shed) stand or lean on the back of the dugout and listen to Allan 'farkin ell ref' Devonshire giving everyone both barrels. Just missed out on promotion last season but have started this season on fire.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> And nowadays Maidenhead United who play at England's oldest continuously used football league ground.



Now these type of things really interest me  Excellent pub quiz history right there.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Aug 2016)

+1. But on my mobile and CBA to edit mark st1's post down.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2016)

Chelsea has been my team for nearly 45 years and that's it - I have no second team and never will.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2016)

I've just been watching MOTD on catch up. Lineker Shearer and Hullit want a bloody good shave, scruffy gits!


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Talking of football teams. Let's have your lists of football teams that you follow and why other then your main team .
> Mine are
> 
> AFC Wimbledon. (The original Wimbledon FC was my first game attended as an 8 year old, didn't last long when my next door neighbours dad took his boy and me to Chelsea, going from a game with not even 1000 fans to over 30,000, well that was it)
> ...


Liverpool: they just are. From the moment I first saw Steve Heighway on the telebox I was sold. However as my uncle had his wallet nicked at Anfield in about '75 I didn't get to go until the early '80s. Season ticket holder from 86 to 92. I only gave up going cos the day was costing me so much (travel from London, beers, food) and for a Sunday game I'd be stranded at Euston at midnight most times.

Burnley: local team. All my mates were Burnley fans and used to drag me down the Longside whenever they could. It was always a nervous time cos I was always sure they'd only taken me along to tell the nutters at the back I was a Liverpool fan. The only person who got more stick than me was Andy who was a Ba****d Rovers fan. One day we went to Bloomfield Road to watch Burnley trash Blackpool but whoever booked our tickets was drunk and we ended up in the Blackpool end. If you want to see nervous, picture a Blackburn fan surrounded by about 20 Burnley fans who are surrounded by a few hundred Blackpool fans!!!

Atalanta: Because of Cinzia. That is all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2016)

Obviously I enjoyed the MOTD Chelsea vs Burnley highlights but... poor Burnley; not a mention from Lineker & Co. Appalling.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Talking of football teams. Let's have your lists of football teams that you follow and why other then your main team. etc. etc.



Good post!

Tottenham have always been my no. 1 team, since the 1967 FA Cup Final when all the boys were asked who they wanted to win - Tottenham or Chelsea. Prior to that (I was 7 years old) I had no interest or knowledge of football, so plumped for Spurs because I prefered their kit. 

I've always liked West Ham because they were my grandad's team, and also the nearest First Division team to Brentwood.

My parents went on holiday to Scotland and bought me an 'Up the 'Gers' mug, so I always looked out for their scores. Not any more, though.

Norwich was where I was at uni, so they're my no. 2 () team. Plus I like their kit, too.

My dad's uncle played for Millwall at some level in the 1920s.

My dad's from Southend so looked out for their results.

My mum lived in Exeter and I saw a few games there over the years.

I lived in Stockholm and followed Hammarby ( a Swedish West Ham - with great supporters).

Now living in Oslo and don't follow any team as it's basically Sunday league standard, but the players don't realise that and behave like nobbers.


----------



## MarkF (28 Aug 2016)

I am an ST holder at Bradford City but love football far more, I go to these clubs at least once every season. Celtic, Sporting Gijon, Malaga, Valencia, Stenhousemuir and Halifax. I've nothing in common with one eyed fans who watch a game of football yet only "see" their own team.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2016)

Good idea @ianrauk! The last time I was in Greece I managed to find a pub willing to show a Killie Hibs game (I think it was the opening day about 5 years ago and we battered them 3 - 1). By the end of the game there was a good crowd of locals all cheering Ayrshire's finest, it was a great day! Vaguely keep in touch with the chap who runs it and get the odd email about our trials and tribulations.

Most of the other clubs I keep an eye on involve former Killie favourites of mine. 

Cheltenham Town (James Dayton)
Derby (Craig Bryson)
Everton (Wee Naisy)
Norwich (Gary Holt)
Bristol City (Lee Johnson)
Citadella (Manuel Pascali)

Bobby Williamson took me around some interesting sides after I'd forgiven him for f*cking off to Hibs: Uganda, Gor Mahia and Kenya. Kept an eye on big Mixu's Finland too. Like Kenny Shiels he's not gone on to much since leaving us so I can't help but feel we were lucky to have them at their best.

Other than that, I like Juventus. Del Piero remains the most skilful player I've seen on a football pitch "in real life". They've had some brilliant players over the years but he will always be my childhood favourite.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2016)

West Ham
West Ham Reserves
West Ham Youth
West Ham Ladies


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham
> West Ham Reserves
> West Ham Youth
> West Ham Ladies


You've missed West Ham FIFA 16 player they signed this week


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham
> West Ham Reserves
> West Ham Youth
> West Ham Ladies


I'm a West Ham fan too, well for today at least


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Aug 2016)

I forgot, ABE


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2016)

Just watched MOTD . Watching Kante play for Chelsea is depressing he seems to just carried last season's form on he going to be a big player for them .They certainly look better than last year . First win for the Foxes hopefully up and running were middle of the table  .
Used to have soft spot for Man City admired their fans during the rubbish years but that changed with the new money .


----------



## Roadhump (28 Aug 2016)

Everton has always been and always will be my favourite team. My dad was an Evertonian and my granddad before him was too, and he started taking me to the match when I was about 7 or 8 in the late 60s, then I used to go with my uncle in the 70s before I started going with my mates. About 20 years ago I started taking my lad when he was about 6 or 7 and he is also a true blue, but he now lives abroad and I go with my mates again now; it is something I will do as long as I am physically able to.

I don't have a second favourite team, although I do enjoy watching other games, as a neutral, at whatever level, and I do like to see Liverpool's opponents do well.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Most of the other clubs I keep an eye on involve former Killie favourites of mine.
> 
> Cheltenham Town (James Dayton)
> Derby (Craig Bryson)
> ...



Wee Naisy also plays for Norwich now, but I have heard he isn't getting much game time. Not the most gifted player but better than many give him credit for, and what a bloke. He gives his own time and money to the homeless and unemployed and when at Everton, he used to buy match tickets for local unemployed people. I was on holiday recently and met a Norwich fan who said Naisy was doing the same down there.

Another nice touch he did was when Everton played Norwich on the last day of last season, it was Tim Howard's farewell game, and our players gave him a guard of honour as he left the pitch, Naismith joined in, even though he was no longer one of our players.

In the modern day of spoilt rotten footballers, he helps restore my faith in human nature.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Vale of Leithen. I like Scotland and particularly Innerleithen. Lovely little place and greyhound friends of ours have a cracking dog friendly cottage literally at the gates of the ground.
> 
> .


The team we beat yesterday was from Innerleithen, Leithen Rovers. We have a couple of ex-Vale players who now play for us.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Wee Naisy also plays for Norwich now, but I have heard he isn't getting much game time. Not the most gifted player but better than many give him credit for, and what a bloke. He gives his own time and money to the homeless and unemployed and when at Everton, he used to buy match tickets for local unemployed people. I was on holiday recently and met a Norwich fan who said Naisy was doing the same down there.
> 
> Another nice touch he did was when Everton played Norwich on the last day of last season, it was Tim Howard's farewell game, and our players gave him a guard of honour as he left the pitch, Naismith joined in, even though he was no longer one of our players.
> 
> In the modern day of spoilt rotten footballers, he helps restore my faith in human nature.



Aye I've been keeping tabs on him there too. 

Agreed that he's a limited player but you can't fault his dedication and he's got a decent scoring record. All round decent chap who I hope will return to Killie in some capacity one day. I still can't quite believe we managed to get £2 million for him, not that I don't think he's worth the money, just that we normally take the first offer on players we're selling as we're so skint. 

Magennis for example, our top goal scorer last season and had a decent showing at the Euros. Let him away for under £500k. Not as bad as the business we did with Bryson, I think we got £100k for him and he was club captain at the time! Still good money I suppose, for both, but what message does it send when we're prepared to let our best assets go for bugger all?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> Just watched MOTD . Watching *Kante* play for Chelsea is depressing he seems to just carried last season's form on he going to be a big player for them .They certainly look better than last year . First win for the Foxes hopefully up and running were middle of the table  .
> Used to have soft spot for Man City admired their fans during the rubbish years but that changed with the new money .



Yes, thanks very much for getting the lad up & running for us!  Certainly saves our wingers (who now have to work a bit harder with Conte playing 4-2-4 or 4-1-4-1) from having to do all that Jose tracking back malarkey allowing them to get on with doing what wingers are supposed to do.

Can't understand how we got him so cheap tbh. He seems to have perked Matic up as well which is a nice Brucie Bonus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2016)

A new fitba "not a magazine", Nutmeg, with first issue out on 3rd September
https://www.nutmegmagazine.co.uk/


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, thanks very much for getting the lad up & running for us!  Certainly saves our wingers (who now have to work a bit harder with Conte playing 4-2-4 or 4-1-4-1) from having to do all that Jose tracking back malarkey allowing them to get on with doing what wingers are supposed to do.
> 
> Can't understand how we got him so cheap tbh. He seems to have perked Matic up as well which is a nice Brucie Bonus.


My favourite quote from last year . Craig Shakespeare asst manager talking about our mid field "we play 3 in midfield Drinkwater in the middle and Kante on the left and Right "that's the work he does he must be brilliant to play with . Yes bargin buy


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2016)

Now let's see if the FA show some consistency and retrospectively ban Aguerro.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Now let's see if the FA show some consistency and retrospectively ban Aguerro.



Bloody hope so looking at there next fixture...


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2016)

I now watch Accrington Stanley but i watched Blackburn Rovers for 20 odd years (from the old div 3 to top of the Prem') in the 70's 80's and early 90's. I kind of lost interest the year they won the Premiership in 1995. I know some think it's weird stopping watching a successful team, but the fans knew Blackburn couldn't hold on to Alan Shearer and the team would not be the same the following year. I became disillusioned with football and stopped watching it altogether then Accy got drawn at home to Huddersfield in the FA Cup(2003) so i've watched them since, I probably would've watched them from being a youngster rather than Blackburn but as you probably know they went out of business and didn't reform for another 6 years, working their way back up from pub leagues etc.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Now let's see if the FA show some consistency and retrospectively ban Aguerro.


Awful side of Football elbow straight to the lower Jaw - doesn't even get a mention on the BBC


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Awful side of Football elbow straight to the lower Jaw - doesn't even get a mention on the BBC



At least Sky discussed it. Redknapp and Quinn thinks he has a problem whereas Thierry was a bit of a ditherer.

Jamie had the balls to mention that if it was Costa it would've been a different matter! 

He also said we don't want to see players like Aguerro banned yet the last two weeks they have been braying for Costa to be punished for back-chatting ref's.

Sky punditry = biased dross outfit. Even Jose is being accorded saint-like status now he has moved to the hallowed grounds of OT. 

On replay it looks like intentional forearm to throat btw.

Unusual for Aguerro to play dirty I must admit - apart from the occasional stamp!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Awful side of Football elbow straight to the lower Jaw - doesn't even get a mention on the BBC



5 Live didn't stop going on about it.


----------



## MarkF (28 Aug 2016)

Aguero is not dirty (despite being kicked from pillar to post most games) so I suspect Reid had it coming.


----------



## booze and cake (28 Aug 2016)

As an Aguero fantasy football owner, its clear Reid is hitting Aguero in the elbow using his face, everyone knows being hit in the funny bone hurts like crazy. Dirty cheating defenders


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2016)

Hahahha - MOTD2 fighting the corner as it would clearly be a travesty for Aguero to miss the Manc's Derby. At least the Scruffy Anchor had the guts to ask if it would've been different if the protagonist was Costa. The answer given being "probably".

No agendas in English football eh?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Aug 2016)

Good 2-0 win for Blyth today over Workington.

Up to 2nd in the table and a good goal difference, keeping up the good work from last season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Good 2-0 win for Blyth today over Workington.
> 
> Up to 2nd in the table and a good goal difference, keeping up the good work from last season.




I was intending going to watch Clitheroe against Ramsbottom today but i couldn't make it due to my off the other day. It looks like i missed a great local derby!
http://www.clitheroefc.co.uk/photos/clitheroe-4-0-ramsbottom-utd-29-08-2016-683426.html


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Aug 2016)

Poor Rammy they're still hungover from last year's troubles too. You've got a good few local derbies to pick up when Accy aren't at home. Its got expensive following Blyth from down here now nearly all the Manc/Lanc teams have swapped divisions up or down. 

I've never been (C) Alan Brazil to Clitheroe. 

Great Harwood a couple of times back whwn they had their team going.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Poor Rammy they're still hungover from last year's troubles too. You've got a good few local derbies to pick up when Accy aren't at home. Its got expensive following Blyth from down here now nearly all the Manc/Lanc teams have swapped divisions up or down.
> 
> I've never been (C) Alan Brazil to Clitheroe.
> 
> Great Harwood a couple of times back whwn they had their team going.




Great Harwood's my home town. I watched them in the 70's and 80's in the Northern Prem'.I was there that day in November 1970 when we got beat 2-6 in the FA Cup by Rotherham, in front of 5,400 spectators. The site of the ground is now just wasteland.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Great Harwood's my home town. I watched them in the 70's and 80's in the Northern Prem'.I was there that day in November 1970 when we got beat by Rotherham 2-6 in the FA Cup by Rotherham, in front of 5,400 spectators. The site of the ground is now just wasteland.


 Thats a real shame about the ground, the last game I ever went with my dad to was a Blyth 4-3 home win in the NPL in the late 80s just before he got too ill to go, I always had a soft spot for Harwood because of that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Aug 2016)

I see we're already back to interrupting the new season with a week off for this international crap. How the press can get so excited about who plays centre half against some banana republic most people have never heard of beats me. Does anybody really care, apart from a few saddos like the England Band?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Aug 2016)

I may have posted it before but there is no place for musical (or in the case of the sad travesty that self titles itself the England Band. Non musical) instruments in a football ground. 

Rectal fitting of their instruments, hard, sideways and pointy bits first is too good for that sort of person. 

#bantheband is a popular twitter theme.


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2016)

Everywhere we goooo
Everywhere we goooo
There's a twat with a drum
Spoiling all the fun.......


----------



## Starchivore (30 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I see we're already back to interrupting the new season with a week off for this international crap. How the press can get so excited about who plays centre half against some banana republic most people have never heard of beats me. Does anybody really care, apart from a few saddos like the England Band?



It's very frustrating for fantasy football too! I'm tanking and really want to make my changes and get going with a new week.

The international break is no fun at all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I see we're already back to interrupting the new season with a week off for this international crap. How the press can get so excited about who plays centre half against some banana republic most people have never heard of beats me. Does anybody really care, apart from a few saddos like the England Band?



It's utter rollocks - couldn't give a fig about England and the pitiful brand of football they churn out. Irritates the hell out of me these breaks.

Not sure the FA cares either as yet another hapless manager has been appointed. Has anyone ever been sacked more times than Big Sam?


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Aug 2016)

And if I hear one more mention about the fecking armband...


----------



## mark st1 (30 Aug 2016)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.mi...32million-bid-bring-8737308.amp?client=safari


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2016)

He wasn't worth £50m when they sold him and he's not worth £32m now! 

Still, not as stupid as the Pogba transfer.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Still, not as stupid as the Pogba transfer.


Lol your clutching at straws there.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Lol your clutching at straws there.



I am? Because I don't see how re-signing a player you let go for free for £90m makes any sense. 

But then very little in top flight English football does. £50m for Stones? FFS.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2016)

United resigned Pogba.
Chelsea are resigning David Luiz.
Arsenal are resigned to never winning the Champions League.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I am? Because I don't see how re-signing a player you let go for free for £90m makes any sense.
> 
> But then very little in top flight English football does. £50m for Stones? FFS.



Mate the way go off in this thread sometimes you come across like I had a say in re signing him. I simply put a link to a piece in the press you immediately come back with still it's not as stupid as buying Pogba. Maybe maybe not at least we bought back a player that has improved (not improved for the price tag nowhere near) however Sideshow Bob was shoot when you bought him shoot when you sold him I see no logic there ? 

Lets not forget he wouldn't be the first player Chelsea had sold and bought back.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Mate the way go off in this thread sometimes you come across like I had a say in re signing him. I simply put a link to a piece in the press you immediately come back with still it's not as stupid as buying Pogba. Maybe maybe not at least we bought back a player that has improved (not improved for the price tag nowhere near) however Sideshow Bob was shoot when you bought him shoot when you sold him I see no logic there ?
> 
> Lets not forget he wouldn't be the first player Chelsea had sold and bought back.



I'm not trying to make it personal, I was just commenting on the link.

Perhaps "stupid" was the wrong word to use, but I do think the Pogba thing is ridiculous, bit like taking back a girlfriend who ditched you for a more attractive prospect but has changed her mind since you've won the lottery.


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2016)

I quite like David Luiz, I wonder if Jose would consider a last ditch bid to scupper his Chelsea comeback?


----------



## mark st1 (30 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not trying to make it personal, I was just commenting on the link.
> 
> Perhaps "stupid" was the wrong word to use, but I do think the Pogba thing is ridiculous, bit like taking back a girlfriend who ditched you for a more attractive prospect but has changed her mind since you've won the lottery.



Don't know what you mean mate


----------



## mark st1 (30 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> United resigned Pogba.
> Chelsea are resigning David Luiz.
> Arsenal are resigned to never winning the Champions League.



Quite surprised @vickster hasnt made a cameo performance in this thread since they got 3 points at the weekend against the mighty Watford.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> I quite like David Luiz, I wonder if Jose would consider a last ditch bid to scupper his Chelsea comeback?



Wash your mouth out.


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2016)

There are some very average players going for some vastly overinflated transfer fees in deadline day today. Money has ruined football


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2016)

I'm ok with David coming back - very passionate player and I always thought he was future captain material.

Makes the odd howler but I always liked his ambition to get the ball forward. Good at free kicks too.

Let's see what Conte can do with him.


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2016)

gavgav said:


> There are some very average players going for some vastly overinflated transfer fees in deadline day today. Money has ruined football



Certainly has some of the amounts are crazy also remember ( not on here admitidly) plenty of Man Shitty fans lauding the arrival of Mangala as Utd wanted him apparently. I see his stay didn't last long.


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Certainly has some of the amounts are crazy also remember ( not on here admitidly) plenty of Man Shitty fans lauding the arrival of Mangala as Utd wanted him apparently. I see his stay didn't last long.


£60 million spent by Everton on Bolasie and Sissoko! Crazy


----------



## AndyRM (31 Aug 2016)

I feel for any Everton fans if they do end up with Sissoko... Watching him at the Euros was like looking at a different player from the lazy, disinterested, petulant dick who turned out for Newcastle.

Granted it was shop window territory for him, but all it'll take is someone to fold his socks wrong and he'll be back playing like the Sissoko that most of the Gallowgate will recognise.

Now that I've written all that he'll probably be mint...


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I feel for any Everton fans if they do end up with Sissoko... Watching him at the Euros was like looking at a different player from the lazy, disinterested, petulant dick who turned out for Newcastle.
> 
> Granted it was shop window territory for him, but all it'll take is someone to fold his socks wrong and he'll be back playing like the Sissoko that most of the Gallowgate will recognise.
> 
> Now that I've written all that he'll probably be mint...



A reprieve for the Toffees then as Sissoko has just signed a 5 year deal at Spurs.


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2016)

Deadline day just isn't the same without Dirty Arry hanging out of his car window.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Aug 2016)

Good lad. Triffic player.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Sep 2016)

Blyth beat Frickley 3-1 in the first qualifying round of the FA Cup today. 

I can almost smell Wembley.


----------



## gavgav (3 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Blyth beat Frickley 3-1 in the first qualifying round of the FA Cup today.
> 
> I can almost smell Wembley.


The sheer mention of the word Blyth brings shivers to my spine (Shrewsbury Town fan)!!


----------



## gavgav (3 Sep 2016)

Interesting result in the NW Counties league today,

FC Oswestry 6 Silsden 6


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> The sheer mention of the word Blyth brings shivers to my spine (Shrewsbury Town fan)!!


 great game


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Sep 2016)

Yawn...but we have Sam now..ffs


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2016)

Too early to go to sleep yet so I've turned the match off.


----------



## martint235 (4 Sep 2016)

I'd say it's another 90 mins of my life wasted but that would be unfair on Slovakia, they keep breaking forward even though down to 10 men


----------



## mark st1 (4 Sep 2016)

Just playing with em.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2016)

Eeeeengland, Eeeeengland are you Limerick, Preston North End, Blackpool, Notts County, Bolton Wanderers, Newcastle United, Blackburn Rovers, West Ham United, Sunderland in disguise, are you Limerick, Preston North End, Blackpool, Notts County, Bolton Wanderers, Newcastle United, Blackburn Rovers, West Ham United, Sunderland in disguise.

And as I was typing this, England snatch a winner in injury time. That'll please the FA who know FA about managers.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'd say it's another 90 mins of my life wasted but that would be unfair on Slovakia, they keep breaking forward even though down to 10 men


95 mins you mean . Got away with that one thankfully I only watched the second half . Dreary or what


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Just watched the Scotland team sing the national anthem, one question sprung to mind: "Who the f*ck are they?"

Anyway, a good win for Forfar Athletic yesterday, beating Raith Rovers 3-2 in the IrnBru Cup; Raith are 2 leagues above Forfar. I also had a wee bet on over 4.5 goals in the game (there has been an average of 5 goals in all Forfar games this season) so that was nice. 

In the amateur game, we got gubbed 4-0. A shocking display.

The bookies don't think there will be many goals in the Scotland game, 11/10 for over 2.5 goals. Malta have conceded an average of 4.75 goals in their past x games (I'm not sure how many games but they mentioned the number on Off The Ball on the radio yesterday). I have stuck a groat on it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Blyth beat Frickley 3-1 in the first qualifying round of the FA Cup today.
> 
> I can almost smell Wembley.




Frickley Town. Now that's a blast from the past! "Gret Arrod" used to play them in the northern prem'.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Big Snoddy!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2016)

That lead didn't last long


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That lead didn't last long


Indeed, but only one more goal needed to win my bet


----------



## Brandane (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just watched the Scotland team sing the national anthem, one question sprung to mind: "Who the f*ck are they?"


When did that bloke from the dreary mind numbing Coldplay start playing for us? He should have stuck with singing boring shite songs.
Last time I had any expectations of the Scotland team was in 1978.


----------



## doog (4 Sep 2016)

Brandane said:


> When did that bloke from the dreary mind numbing Coldplay start playing for us? He should have stuck with singing boring shite songs.
> Last time I had any expectations of the Scotland team was in 1978.



Saw Scotland v Zaire at Dortmund in 78......(edit 74 )


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

That penalty decision for Scotland has to be the most baffling ever. Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

doog said:


> Saw Scotland v Zaire at Dortmund in 78....


1974?


----------



## doog (4 Sep 2016)

snoddy has two I see.....

the talent Leeds have got rid of ffs...


----------



## Brandane (4 Sep 2016)

doog said:


> Saw Scotland v Zaire at Dortmund in 78....


You sure that wasn't 74? We've had so much world cup glory it's easy to get all those outstanding results confused.


----------



## doog (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> 1974?



Indeedy..my bad....78 was wee Archies great goal against the dutch..

Stadium was brand new...spent most of the game wanting a piss..only a kid mind


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Never in doubt. The mighty Scotland.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

doog said:


> Indeedy..my bad....78 was wee Archies great goal against the dutch..
> 
> Stadium was brand new...spent most of the game wanting a piss..only a kid mind


I remember the time when qualifying was never in doubt* for Scotland, and growing up it was a case of "I'll go to the next Euro/WC**..."

*I doubt anyone born after 1978 knows how this feels

**I never did


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

GIRFUY


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Shaun Maloney





A budgie


----------



## AndyRM (5 Sep 2016)

I like Snodgrass a lot. It's quite rare for a Scot to flick the V's to the Old Firm.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Sep 2016)

Talking of ficking the V's to the bigot brothers:

https://www.change.org/p/scottish-p...eams-or-colt-teams-being-admitted-to-the-spfl


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2016)

swl said:


> Talking of ficking the V's to the bigot brothers:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/scottish-p...eams-or-colt-teams-being-admitted-to-the-spfl



It's so frustrating when pish like this gets suggested. B teams would benefit the city clubs and nobody else. There should be more done to spread resources throughout the leagues, not marginalise the wee guys even further!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> It's so frustrating when pish like this gets suggested. B teams would benefit the city clubs and nobody else. There should be more done to spread resources throughout the leagues, not marginalise the wee guys even further!


Having U20s teams in the IrnBru Cup this year was a complete waste of time, and should have resulted in any suggestions of including them in any future event involving senior clubs.

I like the inclusion of Irish and Welsh teams tho, Forfar have drawn a home tie against New Saints.

I also like the extra point penalty format in the event of a drawn match in the League Cup


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Sep 2016)

ah-ha. Mou v. Pep!

Strange that the pundits favour United. I'd love to see the bold, swashbuckling, supremely handsome Mourinho get one over the dour, miserablist, tikitakiste Guardiola, but United's defence is....plodding. It would be nice to see Rashford play, but Mourinho's reluctance to play home-grown young talent like Loftus-Cheek at Chelsea doesn't bode well..

And, lest we forget...last year's Swansea v. Chelsea fixture! What,_ footie fans demand to know_, happened to Eva Carneiro. The answer is....she got married to a very nice explorer. And, since CC shows celebrity wedding snaps all too rarely....................


----------



## mark st1 (8 Sep 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> ah-ha. Mou v. Pep!
> 
> Strange that the pundits favour United. I'd love to see the bold, swashbuckling, supremely handsome Mourinho get one over the dour, miserablist, tikitakiste Guardiola, but United's defence is....plodding. It would be nice to see Rashford play, but Mourinho's reluctance to play home-grown young talent like Loftus-Cheek at Chelsea doesn't bode well..
> 
> And, lest we forget...last year's Swansea v. Chelsea fixture! What,_ footie fans demand to know_, happened to Eva Carneiro. The answer is....she got married to a very nice explorer. And, since CC shows celebrity wedding snaps all too rarely....................



I'm quite happy with our defence so far this season Bailly looks to be a good find so far Valencia seems to have turned into a cracking full back Shaw (hopefully will be fit) is looking in decent shape considering the injury he had. And De Gea well 2nd best goalie in the world imo. It's going forward in more excited about have to say going on form so far this season id drop Martial and put Rashford in. Fellani shouldn't be anywhere the starting 11 red card waiting to happen especially in a heated game like the one coming up. Should be a good game though looking forward to it just annoyed that I'm working. Nice pic btw she is a very pretty (and rich) lady.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2016)

Rare image of Brendan Rodgers holding an actual trophy:


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> It's so frustrating when pish like this gets suggested. B teams would benefit the city clubs and nobody else. There should be more done to spread resources throughout the leagues, not marginalise the wee guys even further!





Marmion said:


> Having U20s teams in the IrnBru Cup this year was a complete waste of time, and should have resulted in any suggestions of including them in any future event involving senior clubs.
> 
> I like the inclusion of Irish and Welsh teams tho, Forfar have drawn a home tie against New Saints.
> 
> I also like the extra point penalty format in the event of a drawn match in the League Cup



It's pretty clear what will happen. The bigot brothers will hoover up all the best talent in Scotland and, instead of farming them out on loan to lower league clubs, they'll put them in colt teams in L2 to moulder. Then they'll stuff their teams with over-rated foreign dross or Scots who managed to escape to England to progress. 

The cynic would say the colt teams would magically become Celtic FC (Scotland) and The The Rangers FC (Scotland) if they ever managed to get into an English or Atlantic league so they could have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## Starchivore (9 Sep 2016)

I found this interview with Nial Quinn very interesting- it starts off about him and Kevin Phillips playing together but later on it in Niall talks about how it was being a footballer back then, quite a good read:

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-kevin-phillips-for-sunderland-v-chelsea-1999

_"the tough thing for the modern players is it’s very hard to be part of your community. We were able to breeze in and out of the chip shop, breeze in and out of the pub and it was fine. You weren’t expected to be aloof. I sometimes get annoyed when I see players walk past fans wearing these big headphones. Give me my day any day – and I mean that......."_


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2016)

Almost a week later than expected, but my weekend (and longer) reading sorted


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Sep 2016)

Glory, Glory Man.... oh wait!


----------



## mark st1 (10 Sep 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Glory, Glory Man.... oh wait!



3 points lost shiz game didn't turn up first half probably would have been 5 if Aguero was playing. Football sucks ass (this week anyway)


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Sep 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (10 Sep 2016)

Hated adored never ignored


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2016)

Man City's new shirt must be the dullest in the Premiership.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Almost a week later than expected, but my weekend (and longer) reading sorted



Had a swatch yet? Any good? I was tempted but in the end decided (hopefully incorrectly) that it would just be full of the usual Old Firm pish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Had a swatch yet? Any good? I was tempted but in the end decided (hopefully incorrectly) that it would just be full of the usual Old Firm pish.


I've read a few of the articles, and a glorious lack of mention of either of them*. Very well written, not your standard Scotish fitba fare.

*there is one article which mentions Sellic and an article about Davie Cooper so OldCo will get a mention no doubt, but I can live wi that...


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I've read a few of the articles, and a glorious lack of mention of either of them*. Very well written, not your standard Scotish fitba fare.
> 
> *there is one article which mentions Sellic and an article about Davie Cooper so OldCo will get a mention no doubt, but I can live wi that...



In that case, unlike Duncan Bannatyne, I'm in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> In that case, unlike Duncan Bannatyne, I'm in.


An example of how non-standard it is: the first photo is from Eyemouth United v Edinburgh City, 1995. 

A pitch the amateur team I help out with played at last year. Although Eyemouth Amateurs folded in the close season so we'll not be there again this year.


----------



## Piemaster (11 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I like Snodgrass a lot.


Me too.


----------



## J1888 (11 Sep 2016)

Facile victory for Celtic over the plucky premier league newcomers - cracking hat trick from the boy Dembele!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> In that case, unlike Duncan Bannatyne, I'm in.


Did you manage to subscribe? Just noticed that issue one is now sold out.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Did you manage to subscribe? Just noticed that issue one is now sold out.



Bugger, I'll get signed up for the second!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Sep 2016)

Has anybody read this - http://dundeebarryleighgriffiths.blogspot.co.uk/

The writer was a poster on Pie & Bovril and when Leigh Griffiths started to write a blog on joining Dundee, DundeeBarry started to post his version. It was quite possibly the funniest thing I've ever read on a forum. Training under Jocky Scott (who arrived every day on his jetpack) consisted of shoplifting at Asda, dodging the security guards whilst collecting items on a list Jocky drew up each morning. They played practice games with carrier bags filled with Gary Harkin's hair - he sat at the side of the pitch being shaved continuously by two Polish barbers who filled the bags for the players to kick around. The end of each training session was marked by Jocky Scott being fired from a huge cannon over the wall into Tannadice shouting "C'mon you Arab bastaaaaards!"

DundeeBarry got offered the chance to have his posts turned into a book so they were all pulled from the forum which is a shame because the book changes all the names into fictional ones.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2016)

I remember that guy. Absolutely hilarious. It won't be anywhere near as funny with changed names.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Sep 2016)

J1888 said:


> Facile victory for Celtic over the plucky premier league newcomers - cracking hat trick from the boy Dembele!




Yes but when they come up against serious opposition they seem to have a few mishaps. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37331224


----------



## AndyRM (14 Sep 2016)

Celtic have done alright when they've faced Barcelona in the past. Rodgers is clearly to blame for that beasting.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Sep 2016)

Feyenoord take the lead against Man U with an offside goal. Oh what joy. 

And I can hear the whining Mourinho already.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Sep 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Feyenoord take the lead against Man U with an offside goal. Oh what joy.
> 
> And I can hear the whining Mourinho already.



How did the mighty Spurts do last night ?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> How did the mighty Spurts do last night ?


They came second


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Sep 2016)

I see Celtic came within seven goals of a draw against Barcelona.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> How did the mighty Spurts do last night ?



They lost. 

But Essex won promotion. That's FAR more important.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Sep 2016)

Rumours Joey Barton was sent home from training today after calling Andy Halliday an "orange C***" then smacking him in the mouth.

Always loved Joey Barton 

ETA now on the news - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37378180


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2016)

Excellent 1-1 draw for Dundalk away from home, equalised in the 89th minute after going down to 10 men (in about 70th minute), and then held on for the 9 minutes of injury time which was the result of AK's goalscorer getting a nasty looking knock when he scored.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2016)

swl said:


> Rumours Joey Barton was sent home from training today after calling Andy Halliday an "orange C***" then smacking him in the mouth.
> 
> Always loved Joey Barton
> 
> ETA now on the news - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37378180


We await the Rangers FC statement...


----------



## Seevio (16 Sep 2016)

Does this Andy Halliday bloke enjoy a fake tan?


----------



## J1888 (16 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but when they come up against serious opposition they seem to have a few mishaps. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37331224



More than a few, but hey, up at the top table of European football again, coining in the dosh. Shouldn't lose by 7 to anyone mind you. I'll take that over losing to plucky premier league newcomers.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2016)

J1888 said:


> More than a few, but hey, up at the top table of European football again, coining in the dosh. Shouldn't lose by 7 to anyone mind you. I'll take that over losing to plucky premier league newcomers.



I don't understand this. You're OK with getting horsed off Barcelona as long as you don't lose to Rangers?


----------



## J1888 (16 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I don't understand this. You're OK with getting horsed off Barcelona as long as you don't lose to Rangers?



I'd rather lose 7-0 to Barcelona (the worlds best attacking team) than lose to a newly promoted side, aye


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2016)

J1888 said:


> I'd rather lose 7-0 to Barcelona (the worlds best attacking team) than lose to a newly promoted side, aye



Fair enough, I suppose the £5m eases the pain of embarrassment.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Sep 2016)

swl said:


> Rumours Joey Barton was sent home from training today after calling Andy Halliday an "orange C***" then smacking him in the mouth.
> 
> Always loved Joey Barton
> 
> ETA now on the news - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37378180



Think Barton needs to read a bit about Rangers' history and association with the 'colour' orange. Otherwise he'll soon be a Celtic player.


----------



## J1888 (16 Sep 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Think Barton needs to read a bit about Rangers' history and association with the 'colour' orange. Otherwise he'll soon be a Celtic player.



Shouldn't take him long, only 4 years to read up on


----------



## MarkF (16 Sep 2016)

Seevio said:


> Does this Andy Halliday bloke enjoy a fake tan?



Andy Halliday, blast from the past! He did nothing at Bradford then scored one of our most famous goals, then sullied the memory by joining the new club.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Sep 2016)

I'm looking forward to next season. We're going to have the best stadium in the Championship 

Jesus, what's going on?


----------



## J1888 (17 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm looking forward to next season. We're going to have the best stadium in the Championship
> 
> Jesus, what's going on?



You a Rangers or West Ham fan?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Sep 2016)

Blyth's cup run is over, we can concentrate on the league now. 

Well done Morpeth


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Sep 2016)

J1888 said:


> You a Rangers or West Ham fan?


Hammers, no interest in QPR.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2016)

I like football today


----------



## Stephenite (17 Sep 2016)

John Toshack has been sacked as boss of Wydad Casablanca after losing the African champions league semifinal.

It, probably, went down something like this:


View: https://youtu.be/KTsg9i6lvqU


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

A 4-1 home win today for Forfar Athletic, to continue their superb start to the season.
A 4-1 away defeat in the amateur game, I was absent due to illness, but it sounds like it was closer than the score would suggest with a few decent performances from a make-shift team (yet again - when we get everyone available we shall have a decent team!)

And in the continuing (but bound to end soon!) good betting at the weekend form, a Forfar win with both teams to score/Jason Cummings first goal scorer in Hibs v Ayr double...YAY! Cheers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2016)

My team beat the so called biggest team in the division today.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/09/stanley-pompey/
Portsmouth had 5 former Stanley players in their team and our former manager and assistant manager.If they're so big how come they have our rejects?


----------



## J1888 (17 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like football today



Watched that game - pretty shocking game. Hard to fathom just how bad Cardiff actually were


----------



## MarkF (18 Sep 2016)

Bradford City v Bristol Rovers was paused for a good few minutes after the ref took the players off due to a drone hovering over Valley Parade. I've seen a drone at the last 3 games so why one earth stop play yesterday? It'll be in the papers giving a green light to every crackpot to "achieve" something in their sad lives.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2016)




----------



## ozboz (18 Sep 2016)




----------



## accountantpete (18 Sep 2016)

Baboon informed that Watford beat Manure 3-1


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm8Q4fgv8Qo


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2016)




----------



## ozboz (18 Sep 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2016)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 144424



Don't worry I'm here win lose or draw. it's a work in progress not panicking yet. Just can't for the life of me work out how Fellani plays football for a living


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> How did the mighty Spurts do* TODAY* ?



Just a quick update, Mark!

The mighty Spurs are back to winning ways and are third in the table.

How did the slightly Man U get on for the third consecutive game?


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Just a quick update, Mark!
> 
> The mighty Spurs are back to winning ways and are third in the table.
> 
> How did the slightly Man U get on for the third consecutive game?



Bore off nobber


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Bore off nobber



There'll be plenty more to come!


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2016)

Dayvo said:


> There'll be plenty more to come!



That's what worries me it feels like the season has been going for ages. I have faith in the special one.


----------



## Roadhump (18 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Just can't for the life of me work out how Fellani plays football for a living



Utd fans generally don't seem to rate Fellaini, but at Everton he was a cult hero and often used to have a huge impact on games. I remember several but one in particular was the first game of the 2012/13 season when we beat Utd 1-0 at Goodison, Fellaini scored the goal and was awesome that night. He could be a loose canon at times though and often picked up needless bookings, and when Wigan thumped us 3-0 in the cup later that season, he was booed off the pitch when he was substituted because he had clearly nor put the effort in.

Managers often seem to see something in players that we fans miss, which is perhaps why Mourhino is now the third Utd manager who seems to want to persevere with the curly haired one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> That's what worries me it feels like the season has been going for ages. I have faith in the special one.



So do I


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2016)

Im guessing due to your ever presence this weekend the scum finally won a game


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Utd fans generally don't seem to rate Fellaini, but at Everton he was a cult hero and often used to have a huge impact on games. I remember several but one in particular was the first game of the 2012/13 season when we beat Utd 1-0 at Goodison, Fellaini scored the goal and was awesome that night. He could be a loose canon at times though and often picked up needless bookings, and when Wigan thumped us 3-0 in the cup later that season, he was booed off the pitch when he was substituted because he had clearly nor put the effort in.
> 
> Managers often seem to see something in players that we fans miss, which is perhaps why Mourhino is now the third Utd manager who seems to want to persevere with the curly haired one.



Guess you must be right all I see is a gangly oaf with a stupid hair do that gets booking after booking giving away needless fouls and that penalty he concede today was a joke.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Im guessing due to your ever presence this weekend the scum finally won a game



No they got beat 3-1 by Watford


----------



## MarkF (18 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


>



Good to see L666s get another win, I felt you should have stuck with Steve Evans, fatso had a great record (IMO) considering the shambles he took over. Its such a shame that Leeds has just about everything going for it right now, apart from a successful football club. Can't see you getting one until Cellino is gone and everybody is pulling together.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2016)




----------



## pubrunner (19 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> A 4-1 home win today for Forfar Athletic, to continue their superb start to the season.
> A 4-1 away defeat in the amateur game, I was absent due to illness, but it sounds like it was closer than the score would suggest with a few decent performances from a make-shift team (yet again - when we get everyone available we shall have a decent team!)
> 
> And in the continuing (but bound to end soon!) good betting at the weekend form, a Forfar win with both teams to score/Jason Cummings first goal scorer in Hibs v Ayr double...YAY! Cheers.



You are lucky that you even have soccer in Scotland - apparently, James I of Scotland banned football in 1424, what a nobber !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> You are lucky that you even have soccer in Scotland - apparently, James I of Scotland banned football in 1424, what a nobber !
> 
> View attachment 144634


He couldnae spell very well


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Sep 2016)

Accy Stanley lost to West Ham with a 96th minute winner. The best team on the night lost, according to reports.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37357930


----------



## AndyRM (21 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy Stanley lost to West Ham with a 96th minute winner. The best team on the night lost, according to reports.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37357930



Bad luck Accy! Would have been interesting if they were down to ten in extra time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Bad luck Accy! Would have been interesting if they were down to ten in extra time.


 

We would've played Chelsea at home IF we'd have won,but i think West Ham would've won on penalties, if not in extra time. Ah well, at least we've made a bit of money out of it and won a few friends as they say. 700 Stanley fans there,that's half our fans!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> We would've played Chelsea at home IF we'd have won,but i think West Ham would've won on penalties, if not in extra time. Ah well, at least we've made a bit of money out of it and won a few friends as they say. 700 Stanley fans there,that's half our fans!


It would have been hard to tell which was the Premier League team if you didn't know, according to reports. Bad luck.

West Ham have been pure sh!te so far this season.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Sep 2016)

Karma baby, Cheapo Olympic Stadium and all that!

Like moving home I guess every game is an away game..


----------



## AndyRM (22 Sep 2016)

Just catching the cup highlights, is there a classier guy in football than Wee Naisy?


----------



## Roadhump (22 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Just catching the cup highlights, is there a classier guy in football than Wee Naisy?



Indeed, a hell of a guy.

He got a resounding round of applause from the Everton fans when he scored against us at Goodison on Tuesday night, and returned applause himself. Still greatly appreciated at Everton. I don't think I will ever forgive Roberto Martinez for consigning Naisy to the bench to the favour of his Wigan import Arouna Kone who has an inferior work rate and goal return, then selling him for £7.5 M and replacing him with Oumar Niasse for £13.5 M, the most useless Everton player since Bernie "the Bolt" Wright in 1972, absolute madness, and the craziest of the many crazy things Roberto did as our manager.

As for the result, well done Norwich, capitalised on our complacency and outfought us on the night, kept their discipline and shape and deserved the win.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Indeed, a hell of a guy.
> 
> He got a resounding round of applause from the Everton fans when he scored against us at Goodison on Tuesday night, and returned applause himself. Still greatly appreciated at Everton. I don't think I will ever forgive Roberto Martinez for consigning Naisy to the bench to the favour of his Wigan import Arouna Kone who has an inferior work rate and goal return, then selling him for £7.5 M and replacing him with Oumar Niasse for £13.5 M, the most useless Everton player since Bernie "the Bolt" Wright in 1972, absolute madness, and the craziest of the many crazy things Roberto did as our manager.
> 
> As for the result, well done Norwich, capitalised on our complacency and outfought us on the night, kept their discipline and shape and deserved the win.



The first Killie match I took the long suffering SophRM to was at Ibrox, and inevitably he scored a beauty against us. He looked over apologetically and gave a wee wave before getting mobbed by his new team mates. 

Apparently he withdrew a transfer request when we were negotiating with Rangers so they'd have to pay us a decent price, which I think remains our highest ever transfer fee.

I don't think anyone at any club has a bad word to say about the guy, other than a few Rangers fans who hate him for leaving when their financial shenanigans was exposed.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Sep 2016)

He didn't leave them. They ceased to exist so he had to find a job elsewhere.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Sep 2016)

Bit quiet in here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Bit quiet in here.




Not much to report. We play Colchester away this afternoon, and that's about it.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/09/colchester-stanley/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Bit quiet in here.



The matches that count don't kick off until 3pm


----------



## mark st1 (24 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The matches that count don't kick off until 3pm



Or in your case 3pm 3.05pm 3.15pm 3.25pm...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Or in your case 3pm 3.05pm 3.15pm 3.25pm...



We won't be three up by 3.25


----------



## MarkF (24 Sep 2016)

4500 Bradford fans at Bolton.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2016)

Bloody hell, we won again


----------



## mark st1 (24 Sep 2016)

Shitty and the dippers are looking annoyingly good.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Bit quiet in here.



Must be way back in 5th place!


----------



## StuAff (24 Sep 2016)

Accrington's players clearly are good enough to play for them, again...congratulations for last week btw..
Meanwhile, the biggest team in the league returned to winning ways, 5-1 in front of 16,280. Your rejects aren't doing too badly......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

Forfar maintain their 100% league form, 7 wins out of 7, after 1-0 away win at Clyde. 
No amateur game today, a free week requested due to a large number of the team being away on a p*ss-up somewhere


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bloody hell, we won again




So did we!!!
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/09/colchester-stanley-2/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2016)

Chelsea boys might be bit quiet tonight


----------



## mark st1 (24 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Chelsea boys might be bit quiet tonight



Someone should have told there defence they have a game tonight at The Emirates


----------



## mark st1 (24 Sep 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Must be way back in 5th place!



Nice to see your boys keeping second place warm for someone else.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Someone should have told there defence they have a game tonight at The Emirates



New manager before Christmas?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Nice to see your boys keeping second place warm for someone else.



I suspect it worries you more than it does me.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Sep 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I suspect it worries you more than it does me.



Afraid not on a plus note Maidenhead United are flying high at the top of the National League South


----------



## Soltydog (24 Sep 2016)

MarkF said:


> 4500 Bradford fans at Bolton.


& we're still unbeaten. I'll take that


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Bit quiet in here.


Just to remind you it was whoops lol wrong team remembered you were a Man U man not a scouser Ha


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

Bloody Chelsea! Only bet on my accumulator that didnae win! I had both teams to score; I was thinking of cashing out at HT but decided to stick with it - nobbers!! 

Anyway, I decided to watch BBC Alba tonight, Dunfermline v St. Mirren, and glad I did. 4-3 home win. Sure beats the


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Bit quiet in here.



Nobody trumpets a false dawn quite so much (after three straight defeats) as a plastic Man U "supporter" when they win a single game. United's recent record, if I may remind you, is one in four. You remind me of that naive and easily led "New Arsenal fan" character played by John Thomson on the Fast Show in the 1990s.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Nobody trumpets a false dawn quite so much (after three straight defeats) as a plastic Man U "supporter" when they win a single game. United's recent record, if I may remind you, is one in four. You remind me of that naive and easily led "New Arsenal fan" character played by John Thomson on the Fast Show in the 1990s.



Bit like the trolls who come out when we have a shite week. I can enjoy this weekend after a crap week and some awful games to watch. And as for your personal comments about me go fark yourself sunshine.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Sep 2016)

I didn't make any personal comments, I just said you remind me of that character.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2016)

Could Bilic be the first premiership manager casualty of the season? Another bad result for them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Could Bilic be the first premiership manager casualty of the season? Another bad result for them.


I don't think he'll be the first, but unless things pick up the pressure will start to mount. It's going to be a very long season


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't think he'll be the first, but unless things pick up the pressure will start to mount. It's going to be a very long season



I think you will be okay, there are enough teams worse than you, Hull, Middlesborough, Sunderland, Burnley and possibly Stoke should all finish below West Ham.


----------



## MarkF (25 Sep 2016)

West Ham looked just like Sunderland to me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2016)

Sam Allardyce, the shortest England managerial career ever?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ation-england-manager-sam-allardyce-for-sale/


----------



## mark st1 (27 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Sam Allardyce, the shortest England managerial career ever?
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ation-england-manager-sam-allardyce-for-sale/



Epic fail. At least his record will be up there with the best managers of all time.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Sam Allardyce, the shortest England managerial career ever?
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ation-england-manager-sam-allardyce-for-sale/



 

Ha ha! What a prikk.

He's never managed a good team, and now he'll never manage a crap team again, if the FA/powers that be have got any sense.


----------



## Inertia (27 Sep 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Ha ha! What a prikk.
> 
> He's never managed a good team, and now he'll never manage a crap team again, *if the FA/powers that be have got any sense*.


yeah...well...


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2016)

He'll be fine, a grovelling apology and a slap on the wrist, the FA won't want the embarrassment of sacking him after one game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Sep 2016)

The FA have summoned him to Wembley "To discuss his future".

I think we can take it from that that he doesn't have one.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Sep 2016)

From the BBC News, if I heard it correctly, he hasn't actually broken any rules and even said he would have to seek the FA's approval for proposed activities / trips, but what is likely to do for him is the comment that you can get round the prohibition on third party ownership of players.

I wonder how big a can of worms this could open up. He will surely have to explain how he knows such rules can be circumvented, was he speaking glibly, or from experience? If experience, was he a participant, or has he knowledge of the dirty dealings of others? Might there be a few twitchy bums amongst agents, managers and even sleeping 3rd party owners tonight, or am I being a bit too premature in anticipating more sensation?


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Sep 2016)

Mad Eyes Pearson suspended - wonder if there is a connection or just the piss poor performances? 7 managers was a tweet have been had by the Telegraph. I mean is any of this a surprise?!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Mad Eyes Pearson suspended - wonder if there is a connection or just the piss poor performances? 7 managers was a tweet have been had by the Telegraph. I mean is any of this a surprise?!


As a foxes fan I will be always thankful for what Nigel started but he's a strange character to say the least .Was gutted when we got rid of him but looking back it was the correct call .
Also as a foxes I like to see Derby struggle


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Sep 2016)

The Tabs tell us that Big Sam has offered his resignation. Blimey!


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Sep 2016)

Gone by 9pm by the look - Couldn't make it up. He looked so smug being the England manager as well. Does Sam have a Dog he can blame it on?

Thought this was funny

"Sam Allardyce is a disgrace and needs to be punished, humiliated and made an example of. Therefore he should continue as England manager"


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2016)

And Gareth Southgate to act as caretaker manager.

Bring in Steve Bruce for a laugh.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> The Tabs tell us that Big Sam has offered his resignation. Blimey!


What a monumental dick he is for throwing a job he's always coveted.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Sep 2016)




----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2016)

I blame dell for making me look at the tabloids, but _The Sun _seem to think that Alan Pardew is a shoe-in for the vacant position.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you doing anything at the mo, Dayvo? I reckon we'd make a good job share.



I used to be good at taking penalties, so I could _learn_ them that! Then we'd all be over the moon.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Sep 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> View attachment 145704









Dayvo said:


> Bring in Steve Bruce for a laugh.


currently second favourite


Dayvo said:


> I used to be good at taking penalties, so I could _learn_ them that! Then we'd all be over the moon.


Gareth Southgate has been asked to take over for one match. Doubtless his old mucker, Stuart Pearce would help out.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SgAclSkCpA


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Sep 2016)

Well, he can at least claim a 100% record as England manager. The Telegraph promise more revelations over the coming days so there may well be more of the brown stuff to cover him. Other big names are also likely to be involved.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2016)

I have a few days annual leave to take yet this year; happy to help youse out in your hour of need if you want.

Should I start Clemence in goal or Shilton?


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have a few days annual leave to take yet this year; happy to help youse out in your hour of need if you want.
> 
> Should I start Clemence in goal or Shilton?


Can you drink pints of white wine and get a decent 50's haircut?


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have a few days annual leave to take yet this year; happy to help youse out in your hour of need if you want.
> 
> Should I start Clemence in goal or Shilton?


Your proposal is a better idea than Joe Hart...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Can you drink pints of white wine and get a decent 50's haircut?



50s enough for you?


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2016)

Anyway, Allardyce: what a tosser!


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2016)

Wayne Rooney player manager?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Sep 2016)

Looking on the bright side. This might cause the FA to reflect deeply on their own shortcomings, on the way they've made decisions in the past, and take a long view - by which I mean beyond 2018. Given the nature of the group, automatic qualification is pretty much assured (sorry, Marmion). It might be time to turn a page, say thankyou to Rooney and build a team around Rashford, Alli and Dier.

Would Klinsmann take it on?



potsy said:


> Wayne Rooney player manager?


----------



## mark st1 (27 Sep 2016)




----------



## Roadhump (27 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well, he can at least claim a 100% record as England manager. The Telegraph promise more revelations over the coming days so there may well be more of the brown stuff to cover him. Other big names are also likely to be involved.


could there be few managerless clubs by the weekend?


----------



## mark st1 (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....another honest man



I fear that title doesn't belong to anyone in the modern game


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2016)

Redknapp, the original wide boy, Pardew, a nutter, literally, who else, jeez.


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2016)

He's gone!

Shaun


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Hoddle


No, no, no......


----------



## mark st1 (27 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Hoddle



Yes +1


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2016)

Nigel Pearson might be at a loose end . The press conferences would be interesting


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Sep 2016)

Mutual, wonder if that was with no money? Southgate caretaking lol

Reckon there is more on him and others, this is just a teaser.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Reckon there is more on him and others, this is just a teaser.



Yep.






and


----------



## Inertia (27 Sep 2016)

Surely rednapp has no chance. I think allardyce took the only 'feck it let's try a wide boy' ticket


----------



## Inertia (27 Sep 2016)

Hopefully this investigation could lead to a clean up of the game. This stuff must go on all the time


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2016)

Wasn't Allardyce fingered for taking bungs 10 years ago?

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ok-bungs-claims-bbc-investigation-416671.html

Shaun


----------



## Inertia (27 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Wasn't Allardyce fingered for taking bungs 10 years ago?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ok-bungs-claims-bbc-investigation-416671.html
> 
> Shaun


In fairness, he was cleared of that, but add it to this and it doesnt look good.

How about Guus Hiddink for the job, he isnt in a job at the mo is he?


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Sep 2016)

If the FA insist on an Englishman for the job (As it probably should be) then it's just a case of which identikit Ron Manager they fancy. Gone are the days when they could pick from Revie, Clough, Greenwood, Mee, Sexton and a host of others. Good English managers are even scarcer than good England footballers.


----------



## Inertia (27 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> If the FA insist on an Englishman for the job (As it probably should be) then it's just a case of which identikit Ron Manager they fancy. Gone are the days when they could pick from Revie, Clough, Greenwood, Mee, Sexton and a host of others. Good English managers are even scarcer than good England footballers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Sep 2016)

There must be a reason the Telegraph set BFS up like that, I can't believe they were just taking a hopeful punt. More to come, I fear.


----------



## Inertia (27 Sep 2016)

The Chilean miners were trapped underground for two days longer than Sam Allardyce was England manager.


----------



## Beebo (27 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> There must be a reason the Telegraph set BFS up like that, I can't believe they were just taking a hopeful punt. More to come, I fear.


Yeah. 4 weeks into the job and he hadn't even played a single game but he was already talking like that. 
What a daffodil.


----------



## ozboz (27 Sep 2016)

Sam Averice ,


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Sep 2016)

Allardyce. What a bloody disgrace he is. No matter how much money they have they're never satisfied.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2016)

I thought BFS was worth a punt after spunking millions on poncy foreign managers, and Ron English Managers, but I'm happy to see the back of him after the status quo safe, dreary, mundane negativity of his first team selection.
God alone knows who could do the job though,
Probably nobody with any sense, apart from the irresistible lure of easy money till the inevitable occurs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2016)

Youse play us soon. I am open to beer and cash bribes to, err, have a word with wee Gordon...


----------



## ozboz (28 Sep 2016)

IMHO, I would give Alan Shearer the chance , all the talk from the FA about experience , all the experienced ones they have picked up to now have brought us FA, 
He put himself forward four years ago , they appointed Hodgson, do we need reminding?
Id say he would jump at the opportunity and do a bloody good job aswell .


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2016)

Shearer? No chance. He talks a good game but that's it.


----------



## Stephenite (28 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I thought BFS was worth a punt after spunking millions on poncy foreign managers, and Ron English Managers


I thought the same. He's been very stupid, and appears to have been clueless judging from his game in charge. Southgate, whilst not an inspiring choice, surely can't do any worse.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2016)

I'm now starting to think that Allardyce actually put himself forward and talked about his "dream job" just so that he could further his corruption career. He saw a big opportunity to thieve and fiddle, using his position to rob even more than he's done in the past. This wasn't just a spare of the moment action he committed. It was well planned and would've been the first of many immoral acts.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think you'd be wise to delete this post - it's libellous. You have no evidence to support your claims that he is a thief.




Oh look! Someone thinks he's innocent.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2016)

English football in crisis.. feck all new there then . Good old Sam ,you playrd a blinder..


----------



## ozboz (28 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Shearer? No chance. He talks a good game but that's it.



Your opinion,


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2016)

Nigel Pearson could be looking for a job.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2016)

ozboz said:


> Your opinion,



It is indeed, backed up by 5 points from 24 when trying to keep Newcastle in the top flight and being rejected by Cardiff.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm now starting to think that Allardyce actually put himself forward and talked about his "dream job" just so that he could further his corruption career. He saw a big opportunity to thieve and fiddle, using his position to rob even more than he's done in the past. This wasn't just a spare of the moment action he committed. It was well planned and would've been the first of many immoral acts.


Blimey, that's far more cunning and strategic nous than I would ever have associated with BFS.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> You are sooooo stupid. I was trying to help you......I'm going to delete my post to you. What you do with yours is up to you.




More dramatics.


----------



## Brandane (28 Sep 2016)

Celtic v. Man City; who to support? 
Normally I would support whoever Celtic's opponents happen to be; but on this occasion the opposition is from south of the border .
I think it has to be country before club, so "c'mon the selic, errm, maybe ".
All very academic anyway, as I reckon they'll be lucky to keep the deficit below 2 goals. Conditions look like being in Celtic's favour though, typical Glasgow weather of wind and rain is forecast!


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2016)

Brandane said:


> Celtic v. Man City; who to support?
> Normally I would support whoever Celtic's opponents happen to be; but on this occasion the opposition is from south of the border .
> I think it has to be country before club, so "c'mon the selic, errm, maybe ".
> All very academic anyway, as I reckon they'll be lucky to keep the deficit below 2 goals. Conditions look like being in Celtic's favour though, typical Glasgow weather of wind and rain is forecast!



De Vries is broken so they should escape a total beasting. Even with his sketchy knee, Gordon is easily twice the keeper.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2016)

I thought the fiddling git had walked therefore missing out on compensation for losing the job. No, he's been given a million quid ffs!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ngland-manager-Sam-Allardyce-3m-year-job.html


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Shearer? No chance. He talks a good game but that's it.


I've never even heard him do that.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've never even heard him do that.



True. I've over estimated him.


----------



## J1888 (28 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> De Vries is broken so they should escape a total beasting. Even with his sketchy knee, Gordon is easily twice the keeper.



Indeed - while Gordon is no great shakes, he's heaps better than De Vries, that's for sure.

'Mon the hoops - good news that De Bruyne is out...shame that Silva, Aguero, Nolito, Sterling et al are still available


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2016)

Has he got there yet?


Having a lovely time. The sun is shining here  what's it like back home? 

Love "Big Sam" XXXXXX





You mugs ha ha!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2016)

Brandane said:


> Celtic v. Man City; who to support?
> Normally I would support whoever Celtic's opponents happen to be; but on this occasion the opposition is from south of the border .
> I think it has to be country before club, so "c'mon the selic, errm, maybe ".
> All very academic anyway, as I reckon they'll be lucky to keep the deficit below 2 goals. Conditions look like being in Celtic's favour though, typical Glasgow weather of wind and rain is forecast!




I'm going for Man City to win by 2 or 3 goals. It's a pity i can't watch it as Mrs Accy is watching some soap opera crap. So i'm having to listen to it on the radio.


----------



## Brandane (28 Sep 2016)

Well well; shocker! Celtic lead after 3 mins.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Sep 2016)

Mr M's just put Sky Sports on.
Charlie's on the panel  as usual Goal


----------



## Inertia (28 Sep 2016)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37487338

Wenger was mentioned by david Davis previously of the fa as being a favourite but I poo pooed it. Is it possible? 

As an aside He said that no-one would turn down the England job.

The interviewer said that Alex Ferguson did, twice. He replied something to the affect of "ahhh, I could tell you about that too". To which I cursed the interviewer for not pressing him for more details.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2016)

Edward Woodward for Man City


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2016)

Celtic take the lead again. Man City defending is shocking.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Sep 2016)

Sterling scores at both ends


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2016)

Why does Edward Woodward have four D's in his name? Because if he didn't he would be called Ewar Woowar. 2-2


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2016)

If anyone is bothered Arsenal are winning 2-0


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If anyone is bothered Arsenal are winning 2-0



If anyone is bothered Leicester won 1-0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> If anyone is bothered Leicester won 1-0



Was a cracking result that.


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If anyone is bothered !!


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was a cracking result that.



Sure was. Making it through to the last 16 is most certainly on the cards now


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Sep 2016)

3-2 Celtic


----------



## Brandane (28 Sep 2016)

This Celtic v Man City game sounds like some match. Sadly I am listening to it on the radio rather than TV...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Sep 2016)

3-3


----------



## Stephenite (28 Sep 2016)

Man Utd are hosting Zorya Luhansk tomorrow night. But since the ruskies have moved in where will the return match be played? You wouldn't want to take a charter flight to east Ukraine would you..


----------



## mark st1 (28 Sep 2016)

Looks like the English game is about to rapidly fall apart 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/


----------



## Inertia (28 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Looks like the English game is about to rapidly fall apart
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/


maybe it needs to fall apart and we can rebuild it better


----------



## Inertia (28 Sep 2016)

Looks like Hasslebank is in deep doodoo


----------



## AndyRM (29 Sep 2016)

I live in Newcastle and have a soft spot for Norwich so spent the evening at SJP last night. Some game as the Toon came from 3 - 1 down to win, thanks to a Dwight Gayle hat trick. Benitez seems to have turned the formerly inept Gouffran into a lethal goal machine which is fairly incredible.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Sep 2016)

User said:


> It was always in him.



Gayle? I agree. 

Gouffran? I do not. He reminds me of Walcott and Agbonlahor; very fast but otherwise useless.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Gayle



He is a cracking player. Totally underused by Palace, despite routinely being their top scorer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2016)

Dundalk notch up another win in the Europa League.

The minnows of Manchester United also sneak a 1-0 home win against the mighty Zorya Luhansk.

Elsewhere:
Eric Black named in the Telegraph as being one of those involved in corruption claims.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Sep 2016)

Almost everyone's going footy-mad over here in Melbourne, since the AFL Grand Final is this weekend. That's "footy" with an ovoid ball that refuses to bounce straight, though. I'm just trying to stay clear of the footy fans.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Almost everyone's going footy-mad over here in Melbourne, since the AFL Grand Final is this weekend. That's "footy" with an ovoid ball that refuses to bounce straight, though. I'm just trying to stay clear of the footy fans.



I still have no idea how this game actually works. It's like a combination of football, rugby and basketball played on a cricket pitch with a scoring system that seems to be based on Quidditch. It is as baffling as it is entertaining!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I still have no idea how this game actually works. It's like a combination of football, rugby and basketball played on a cricket pitch with a scoring system that seems to be based on Quidditch. It is as baffling as it is entertaining!




With the players wearing vests and too short shorts.


----------



## vickster (30 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> With the players wearing vests and too short shorts.


----------



## J1888 (30 Sep 2016)

Fantastic performance from Celtic on Wednesday - really worried that after getting tanked by Barcelona we'd be nervy, sit back and invite pressure - exactly what you don't want to do against a team of Man City's quality.

Thought Rodgers got his tactics spot on (he's not great at coaching a defence, we all know that), and Celtic Park was rocking.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I still have no idea how this game actually works. It's like a combination of football, rugby and basketball played on a cricket pitch with a scoring system that seems to be based on Quidditch. It is as baffling as it is entertaining!





ianrauk said:


> With the players wearing vests and too short shorts.





User said:


> I love a bit of Aussie rules, use to watch it a fair bit in the 1990's but haven't really followed it since, fascinating game...I also used to enjoy the International rules games but they were more GBH with a ball


One of the most bonkers games ever, my first experience was Adelaide Crows first ever game in 1990, but I haven't followed it for a good number of years. 

I played in a few "kick-about" matches (they were supposed to be "kick-about" but developed into full-on combat) when I lived there just to give it a go. Not a game for the faint-hearted.


----------



## MarkF (30 Sep 2016)

Gayle is fine but his fee caused some amusement for Bradford & Huddersfield fans, none of whom would swap him for Nahki Wells, some club will pay half what Gayle cost and have a far better goalscorer


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> One of the most bonkers games ever, my first experience was Adelaide Crows first ever game in 1990, but I haven't followed it for a good number of years.
> 
> I played in a few "kick-about" matches (they were supposed to be "kick-about" but developed into full-on combat) when I lived there just to give it a go. Not a game for the faint-hearted.



Back in my early rugby playing days we had an Aussie coach who taught a group of us how to play. Took out half our 1ST XV one week before a cup semi which put an end to the fun... None of the injuries was malicious, we either didn't look properly or attempted something ridiculous and got crunched.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2016)

MarkF said:


> Gayle is fine but his fee caused some amusement for Bradford & Huddersfield fans, none of whom would swap him for Nahki Wells, some club will pay half what Gayle cost and have a far better goalscorer



Ah but Gayle is English and so worth more.


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> One of the most bonkers games ever, my first experience was Adelaide Crows first ever game in 1990, but I haven't followed it for a good number of years.
> 
> I played in a few "kick-about" matches (they were supposed to be "kick-about" but developed into full-on combat) when I lived there just to give it a go. Not a game for the faint-hearted.


There is no rule to send a player off the pitch during a game. They can be retrospectively punished, but cant be sent off during the game.


----------



## Roadhump (1 Oct 2016)

A Jekyll & Hyde performance from Everton last night.

Played well in the first half with some good football. Second half was a different story as the team became tired and disorganised and were outfought by Palace who look a decent side - very strong and fit, Townsend looks a good player for them and whilst Oviedo coped well with him, Zaha is a tricky player too.

After a good start to the season, expectations were probably unrealistically raised, we have a good squad of 15 or so players, but after that we lack quality and experience, and rely far too heavily on Lukaku for goals, so given the talent and size of the squads of the likes of Citeh, Yoonited, Spuds, The Gooners, Chelski, and Libpewl (pains me to say), plus the improvement in recent years of sides such as Southampton, and West Ham (because they will sort themselves out), anything above 8th or 9th position will be real progress this season.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Oct 2016)

I thought it was an enjoyable game, and fair play to Koeman in his after match appraisal. Some of Everton closing down in the first half was outstanding barely gave us a chance to breath on the ball. Townsend had a quiet match compared to usual. From a bias POV Benteke first touch and lay offs were brilliant and Carragher suggesting all he was good at was heading was a bit off and countered by Pardew in his interview in that he wants Palace to try and get into his feet more often


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Oct 2016)

Well, who'd have thought it? Football's Mr Clean, 'Arry Redknapp fingered in the Telegraph sting -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...napp-reveals-how-his-players-illicitly-gambl/


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well, who'd have thought it? Football's Mr Clean, 'Arry Redknapp fingered in the Telegraph sting -
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...napp-reveals-how-his-players-illicitly-gambl/



Sure it's not his dog in bother again?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2016)

Just watched Lpool beat Swansea 2:1. It could have gone either way so on this occasion I am just happy with the win.
Klopp is definitely a breath of fresh air.
City play Spurs so a City win or, even better a draw will see Lpool in 2nd place.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

Accy were 2-1 down with 5 minutes to go, then we were awarded a penalty. We missed that, then we were awarded another which we also missed! Both penalties were taken by players who'd just come onto the pitch. What a crap decision to let them take them!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

Forfar lost their 100% league record today, losing 3-1 at home to local rivals Montrose who are utter gash!

In the amateur game. we lost 2-0 away to Coldstream. The ref awarded them a penalty for their striker having a comedy fall over moment long after out centre half had won the ball cleanly, which they scored, and then awarded them a free-kick on the edge of the box a couple of minutes later which led to their second goal - a great strike but another poor referee decision. They ended up with 2 players sent off, one for deciding he'd like to karate kick our centre half (not a good idea and he was lucky I had given him strict instructions at HT not to react as I could see how things were going, otherwise he'd have probably have been carted off rather than being sent off) and another for kicking the ball away twice. I have no idea how we didnae at least get a draw, given how many chances we created; we hit the bar, the post, their keeper had brilliant save after save. Oh well, such is football.

And to round off a thoroughly depressing football weekend, one of my bets in a 14-bet 280/1 acca in the FA Cup Qualifying games didnae win...


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2016)

After our 4500 fans put the PL away "support" to shame last week, we only took 2000 to Chesterfield, proceeded to play them off the park and move into 2nd, still unbeaten. Stick a tenner on Bradford going up, it's a sure thing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

Why do Watford play the Z Cars theme when the players come onto the pitch? I know Everton do, but Z Cars was based in Liverpool.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why do Watford play the Z Cars theme when the players come onto the pitch? I know Everton do, but Z Cars was based in Liverpool.


http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/z-cars-make-watford-feel-9786838

You do have access to google....


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/z-cars-make-watford-feel-9786838
> 
> You do have access to google....




Yes i do but if we all "googled", instead of asking on forums there would be less posting on forums.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2016)

I'm not sure why I bother with MOTD any more, it must be 1/3 football and 2/3 jawing on by pundits. And the analysis is pretty much "That was unstoppable" or "Gash defending". I know that much, but tell me why, how does the mind of a footballer work. I suppose that would be stretching Shearer and Jenas too much, though the latter could tell us a lot about staying in shape when you're permanently injured.

Sadly, it's the best of a bad bunch. Sportscene is absolutely woeful and Channel 5s coverage of lower leagues is embarrassing, though they've had a bit of a coup getting Jude Law to present.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure why I bother with MOTD any more, i



I don't, it is dire and has been for years.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2016)

I watch it (motd) online about 15 minutes later than the telly, then just skip the waffle, though the buffering does pee me off a bit.


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2016)

It's a tired format. In serious need of a makeover with new presenters and less talking (shite) heads.
The so-called experts just use some crap modern technology to prove a pre-ordained point. I don't know anybody who disagrees with us ^^^, so why on earth doesn't the BBC grasp the nettle.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Oct 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Almost everyone's going footy-mad over here in Melbourne, since the AFL Grand Final is this weekend. That's "footy" with an ovoid ball that refuses to bounce straight, though. I'm just trying to stay clear of the footy fans.



I gave up playing rugby union at the age of 35 cos I was too old, and started playing Aussie Rules in Stockholm (I'm a founder member of Stockholm Dynamite Aussie Rules Football Club) at the age of 44. I played two seasons but I was well past my best-before date and knew when to call t a day.

Great game, both to watch and play.


----------



## PaulB (2 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure why I bother with MOTD any more, it must be 1/3 football and 2/3 jawing on by pundits. And the analysis is pretty much "That was unstoppable" or "Gash defending". I know that much, but tell me why, how does the mind of a footballer work. I suppose that would be stretching Shearer and Jenas too much, though the latter could tell us a lot about staying in shape when you're permanently injured.
> 
> Sadly, it's the best of a bad bunch. Sportscene is absolutely woeful and Channel 5s coverage of lower leagues is embarrassing, though they've had a bit of a coup getting Jude Law to present.


Patronising, aren't they? It's like they think they're doing you a favour by marking your card from a pro's perspective. I've heard people in pubs quote these pros like their word is sacrosanct and is treated as gospel. They're there for people who can't form their own opinion. Personally, I like bias and obviously, where I sit for our games, I'm surrounded by it and it's great. But half the row in front of us is non-season tickets so we always get different people sitting there and those for whom it's just a once-in-a-blue-moon treat tend to turn up with earphones in as they need to listen to a commentary or they won't have a clue what's going on.


----------



## Roadhump (2 Oct 2016)

Get Chris Sutton on to the MOTD team. He's great, so direct and forthright in his analysis and expressing his opinion, tells it as he sees it. I think if someone asked him if he could sit on the fence a bit more, he would reply, "What's a fence?" Having said that, perhaps he is not what the BBC want, probably a bit too in yer face for them.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Oct 2016)

So the answer to Man City is to press high and put the back four and the GK under pressure all the time. I think they all think they will be dropped or transfer listed if they dare boot the ball away or row z. Looked pretty predictable today, and the back 5 look crap on the ball.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Oct 2016)

Aston Villa have sacked their manager. I bet yon Allardyce puts in for it and i bet they'll seriously consider him!


----------



## MarkF (3 Oct 2016)

Don't suppose this happens to PL fans and players? Late stragglers heading home to Bradford after our away win at Chesterfield, spot our flying winger Mark Marshall on the opposite side of the tracks.

https://twitter.com/jamesr1509/status/782262312975687680?lang=en-gb


----------



## PaulB (5 Oct 2016)

How come none of us know any fans of any football clubs? No, we don't. Think about all the times you are describing someone's affiliation to a team. It's never, "Oh Phil. He's a Bury/Aldershot/Wigan (pick any football team in the entire world here, they all apply) fan.' No, that's NEVER heard. Phil/Dave/Sue whoever you're describing is ALWAYS 'A big Newcastle/Bristol Rovers/Exeter (again, pick any team here too) fan.' No-one's ever a 'fan', when being described they are ALWAYS 'a big fan' to convey their loyalty to whoever s/he's being linked to. Funny that, innit?


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

Anyone excited about England's game I just seen its on not really bothered but nothing else to watch .
Looks an interesting team Jessie Lingard in Rooney playing deep .


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Anyone excited about England's game I just seen its on not really bothered but nothing else to watch .
> Looks an interesting team Jessie Lingard in Rooney playing deep .


I'd like to see international football consigned to history. This game is the usual dull as dishwater affair in these tournaments, especially when England are playing. We've had to do without the top two divisions in the domestic game to suffer this borefest. It is supposed to be the pinacle of the game yet some of the the players can't get into their club teams.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd like to see international football consigned to history. This game is the usual dull as dishwater affair in these tournaments, especially when England are playing. We've had to do without the top two divisions in the domestic game to suffer this borefest. It is supposed to be the pinacle of the game yet some of the the players can't get into their club teams.


And no West Ham or Leicester players on the pitch


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2016)

This week on BT Classics prog.Four hours of football from the 1966-67,1967-68 1968-69 and 1969-70.Match of the Day progs.Black and White,some of them that old the BBC did not even have the Action Replay facility.Pitches were bogs,balls were heavy.The ball actually went forward,terms used West Broms Outside Right played a fine ball there.Outside Right how quaint.Not one import in any of the games.So much better than the tippy tappy pass it backwards of today.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

Oh that was exciting I managed to stay awake just . Even Jamie Vardy couldn't liven it up are well 3 points


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

2-0 against Malta. Mmmm

Mind you, I have just spotted that Lithuania are 11/1 to win tonight against Scotland - I'll be having some of that!


----------



## Roadhump (8 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd like to see international football consigned to history. This game is the usual dull as dishwater affair in these tournaments, especially when England are playing. We've had to do without the top two divisions in the domestic game to suffer this borefest. It is supposed to be the pinacle of the game yet some of the the players can't get into their club teams.


Entirely agree. The football powers that be and our beloved media seem to be obsessed with the national team, whereas the overwhelming majority of fans of most teams, in my experience, would put club far ahead of country in order of importance. Much as I have tried, I just can't get into England. I think it has something to do with the hype and bizarre notion, pedalled in the media, that England are realistic competitors with the likes of Germany. Who are they trying to kid? Clearly not the Iceland manager who, according to Eider Gudjonsson, told his players they were about to take on the most overrated team in the world when England met them in the Euros this year.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2016)

Amidst the (justified) negativity around international football...

I took my daughter to her first game today, Whitley Bay v Washington, my old man came along too. A win for The Bay, 2 - 1. It was pretty pish in terms of quality, but for entertainment it was fabulous.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Amidst the (justified) negativity around international football...
> 
> I took my daughter to her first game today, Whitley Bay v Washington, my old man came along too. A win for The Bay, 2 - 1. It was pretty pish in terms of quality, but for entertainment it was fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 147012



Know what you mean watching a bit of non league with my youngest has reminded me of why I love football. Freely walking around the whole pitch standing behind whichever goal the home team are attacking players in the club bar after the game. Oh and flying high at the top of the league is always a bonus


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Freely walking around the whole pitch standing behind whichever goal the home team are attacking




I miss that at Accrington. The half time exodus of fans from one end to the other was ended 10 years ago when we won promotion to the Football League. We had to have all sorts of segregation which kept fans in the same end. Quite a few stayed away when they couldn't wander anymore.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> 2-0 against Malta. Mmmm
> 
> Mind you, I have just spotted that Lithuania are 11/1 to win tonight against Scotland - I'll be having some of that!



Hand in your kilt and leave the country you bloomin jinx


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

swl said:


> Hand in your kilt and leave the country you bloomin jinx



Tis ok, I cashed in at 85 minutes - and then we went on and grabbed a draw. Win-win


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Oct 2016)

You are WGS AICMFP


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

Mmm Lithuania 1 Scotland 1
@Marmion 1 bookie 0


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Mmm Lithuania 1 Scotland 1
> @Marmion 1 bookie 0


Actually it was Marmion 3 Bookie 0 today as I had Poland and Scotland matches as both teams to score double, cashed out just before Scotland equalised on the Lithuania to win bet, and also won another bet on "over 3.5 goals" in Forfar v The New Saints game - however, I am sure the bookie will win the war...


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Oct 2016)

YeGods, I recorded earlier and just watched the 'highlights', which lasted about four and a half minutes. The only thing that sticks in my mind is that one of the guys in the team we were facing works in a cafe, and another behind a check-in desk at the airport. And our brave £100,000 a week heroes managed to beat them, at home, by two whole goals. Give me strength...


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2016)

Wimbledon are now higher up the league than Milton Keynes.


----------



## PaulB (11 Oct 2016)

I went to see my local team, Colne last Saturday and there was old-school fighting going on! There were smoke bombs as well! It was mayhem there.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2016)

Question have I got the patience to watch another 70 mins of this international standard ! Football


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Question have I got the patience to watch another 70 mins of this international standard ! Football




I don't watch it now, i listen to it on the radio. In fact i turned the England commentary off and i'm listening to the Germany Northern Ireland game instead.


----------



## Brandane (11 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Question have I got the patience to watch another 70 mins of this international standard ! Football


You watching the Scotland game then? 1-0 down to Slovakia. I didn't fancy going to Russia anyway; what with the weak £££ and the fact that we will probably be at war with them by 2018.


----------



## gaz71 (11 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Know what you mean watching a bit of non league with my youngest has reminded me of why I love football. Freely walking around the whole pitch standing behind whichever goal the home team are attacking players in the club bar after the game. Oh and flying high at the top of the league is always a bonus


My local team are third.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2016)

Answer to question is no . Off to local pub with no TV hopefully it will be quiet can't stand watching it no longer . See you later


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2016)

... you could be watching Norway v San Marino.

Norway are leading 1-0 courtesy of an own goal.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2016)

San Marino have scored again.. and this time they've put it in the right net!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2016)

Back from the pub enjoyable night not watching the England game . Just seen the score take it I didn't miss much


----------



## Onthedrops (11 Oct 2016)

Once upon a time I used to look forward to watching England playing in the internationals. A bit of English pride and all. 
Unfortunately that now seems to be condemned to the archives.

What we have now is a group of expect to plays, Premiership prima donnas. Headphone wearing over paid, can't be arsed no pride or passion non entertaining shysters.

I knew they were playing tonight. Mrs OTD asked if I was watching the game. I declined, preferring to take the dog for a walk instead. Curiosity got the better of me as I walked passed the local. I peered in the window and noticed the score close to the end being 0-0. I tutted and walked on.

I seriously believe it is now time for the England top brass to start looking at the Championship and blooding some of the players there. Maybe we would see some pride and fight return to the England team. We lost to Iceland in the Euros playing against League 1 & 2 players. Surely some of the better Championship players would reinstate some teeth back into the 3 lions.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2016)

Gordon Strachan confirms he knows his job title, but not necessarily what it entails


----------



## AndyRM (11 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Gordon Strachan confirms he knows his job title, but not necessarily what it entails



Bit harsh (though funny). I'd have taken 4 points out the first 3 games. His biggest mistake was overlooking The Thumb.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Oct 2016)

Onthedrops said:


> Once upon a time I used to look forward to watching England playing in the internationals. A bit of English pride and all.
> Unfortunately that now seems to be condemned to the archives.
> 
> What we have now is a group of expect to plays, Premiership prima donnas. Headphone wearing over paid, can't be arsed no pride or passion non entertaining shysters.
> ...


Pride and passion would be good, but right now I'd settle for a bit of basic competence. Blind back passes from around the halfway line - wha? If not for Hart it could easily have been 2 or 3 nil - and this against a side currently trailing Uganda, Guinea and Saudi Arabia in Fifa's world rankings.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Back from the pub enjoyable night not watching the England game . Just seen the score take it I didn't miss much



Bit unfair on Slovenia. They played good football.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2016)

I bloody hate football again


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I bloody hate football again


Me too
Weve now lost more games than the whole of last season
Go Foxes


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2016)

I'm quite satisfied today


----------



## Roadhump (15 Oct 2016)

A hard earned, but deserved point for Everton at the Etihad today. After going ahead it was a bit disappointing to concede the equaliser, but it seemed inevitable with all City's pressure. Steklenberg saved 2 penalties and made 2 or 3 other top drawer saves - MOTM.


----------



## User482 (15 Oct 2016)

West Ham have taken the lead and Palace have just missed a penalty. I assume the purpose of West Ham's gameplan is to briefly give me hope, before snatching it away again late in the second half.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2016)

User482 said:


> West Ham have taken the lead and Palace have just missed a penalty. I assume the purpose of West Ham's gameplan is to briefly give me hope, before snatching it away again late in the second half.


I do not feel confident about this. West Ham are starting to wobble and Palace could turn it round second half.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I bloody hate football again



I can rest easy as my impending misery has been pushed back to Monday night. (Nervous!)

On the plus side me and my nipper witnessed Maidenhead Utd thump Bishops Stortford 6-0


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2016)

Relief.


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2016)

Quite happy with my team reaching the 1st round proper of the FA Cup for the first time in a few years, now for the excitement of the draw.
Will it be a glamour tie against Accrington Stanley?
Maybe a trip to Hartlepool United?
Or a money spinning home tie against one of the League one big boys?


----------



## User482 (15 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Bollocks


My condolences.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Oct 2016)

Great performance from the hammers.
Creswell's sending off was a joke.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

Forfar got beat 2-0 by Arbroath today, but remain top of the league due to their impressive start to the season; Arbroath missed 2 penalties as well...

In the amateur game, we got beat 6-1; I was en route home from holiday so missed it, thankfully. It's been a tough season after a promising start.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Oct 2016)

Accy Stanley beat Blackpool in the first league meeting between the clubs. We scored late on (Boco (89'minutes pen, 90'+4minutes) to get the points to move up to 7th place. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/10/stanley-blackpool-4/


----------



## MarkF (16 Oct 2016)

We lost 0-1 at Oxford meaning Carlisle are now the only unbeaten team in the football league. Still 2nd though.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2016)

I may be ever so slightly biased but IMO tonights clash is the biggest of the season so far. I said that I expected Lpool to be top of the league by mid November (just looking at fixture lists) but it is possible.......not likely but possible for us to be top by tonight. Its just a matter of sticking 3 past Utd without reply .
Our cause would be helped if Rashford and Ibrohamovic could be ill for the game as they are both dangerous players and Lpool defence is shaky for crosses.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2016)

It's the draw for the first round of the FA Cup tonight. I hope Accrington get a home draw at least. Failing that a trip to a local(ish) non league team will do. The worst thing would be an away trip down south to a team in our league. We have the number 1 ball for the draw,so at least we're top at something.
http://www.thefa.com/news/the-fa-cup/2016/oct/first-round-draw-ball-numbers-141016


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's the draw for the first round of the FA Cup tonight. I hope Accrington get a home draw at least. Failing that a trip to a local(ish) non league team will do. The worst thing would be an away trip down south to a team in our league. We have the number 1 ball for the draw,so at least we're top at something.
> http://www.thefa.com/news/the-fa-cup/2016/oct/first-round-draw-ball-numbers-141016




Bradford away. Not bad, could've been worse.


----------



## MarkF (17 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Bradford away. Not bad, could've been worse.



Is the rule that Accy can field ineligible players (who can go on to score penalties) against Bradford City, used in the FA cup too?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2016)

MarkF said:


> Is the rule that Accy can field ineligible players (who can go on to score penalties) against Bradford City, used in the FA cup too?


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Oct 2016)

Red Monday, read boring turgid Monday. What a load of bollocks


----------



## vickster (18 Oct 2016)

Agreed. Acceptable result though


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Bradford away. Not bad, could've been worse.


We got a home draw against a team from the league above us, not bad and they won't relish the trip, especially if it's Torquay


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Oct 2016)

WGS reckons Messi is shoot at defending corners. Genius.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2016)

Never ever trust those Cocks

@Dayvo , your boys owe me £230


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2016)

This champions league stuff quite good 
Go foxes


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2016)

swl said:


> WGS reckons Messi is shoot at defending corners. Genius.



I read this message at tea time and i'm still trying to work out who WGS is?


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I read this message at tea time and i'm still trying to work out who WGS is?


Me too 
My guess wee Gordon Strachan ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Me too
> My guess wee Gordon Strachan ?




Well if it is it's a bloody hard one to work out!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Oct 2016)

Sorry, it's a Scottish thing. Wee Gordon Strachan has told the best Scottish striker he won't be picked as he's too small to defend corners.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2016)

swl said:


> Sorry, it's a Scottish thing. Wee Gordon Strachan has told the best Scottish striker he won't be picked as he's too small to defend corners.




Ok, we now know who WGS is but who's the best Scottish striker? Jordan Rhodes maybe?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Oct 2016)

Leigh Griffiths


----------



## mark st1 (19 Oct 2016)

I do hope Joe Hart is watching the Man Shitty game


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I do hope Joe Hart is watching the Man Shitty game


Sublime to the ridiculous in last night's CL: MC shipping four, every one of them self-inflicted; Arsenal scoring six, every one a beauty.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> Sublime to the ridiculous in last night's CL: MC shipping four, every one of them self-inflicted; Arsenal scoring six, every one a beauty.



Indeed it was Messi is amazing to watch he certainly made the 50 million man Stones look like a Sunday League defender. Saw Walcott's goal this morning that looked a bit tasty.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Indeed it was Messi is amazing to watch he certainly made the 50 million man Stones look like a Sunday League defender. Saw Walcott's goal this morning that looked a bit tasty.


Sanchez's was even better!


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Oct 2016)

Man City - LOL. Deserved just on this alone....


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Man City - LOL. Deserved just on this alone....
> 
> View attachment 148555



How chic. Nobbers


----------



## mark st1 (20 Oct 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> Sanchez's was even better!



Pogba and Lingard put in a couple of beauty's in the comedy cup tonight. Not sure about the cringe celebration though. RVP got a good reception scoring on his return.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Oct 2016)

Easy for United whilst Southampton were unlucky.


----------



## PaulB (22 Oct 2016)

My grandson's first big football match today with me and his dad. We're passing on the privilege like my grandad to my dad and him to me. He did see a bit of a Colne game a couple of weeks ago but today, he'll be in the Kop so the contrast really couldn't be greater.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Oct 2016)

What age is he? My grandson is five and I'm not sure if he's ready for the football.


----------



## Roadhump (22 Oct 2016)

PaulB said:


> My grandson's first big football match today with me and his dad. We're passing on the privilege like my grandad to my dad and him to me. He did see a bit of a Colne game a couple of weeks ago but today, he'll be in the Kop so the contrast really couldn't be greater.


Don't forget the Norwegian phrase books, it will help understand what people are talking about during the match


----------



## PaulB (22 Oct 2016)

swl said:


> What age is he? My grandson is five and I'm not sure if he's ready for the football.


He's 4. I first took his dad when he was the same age but he wanted to leave at half time! Still, Sam has a lot more patience than his dad as he sits through entire games (including extra time) but that's at home so we do have some distraction plans (there's screens downstairs now showing the match and kiosks with hot dogs, sweeties etc). I don't like seeing his face crumple up though when I call for his dad and we have to explain we're going on the Kop and he won't see us for a while. At least he'll be with us this evening!


----------



## PaulB (22 Oct 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Don't forget the Norwegian phrase books, it will help understand what people are talking about during the match


Would you care to explain that one? Maybe you sit in a different part of Anfield to me and know something I don't but I've can't recall ever meeting a Norwegian or of hearing of one with any relation to the club in my life.


----------



## Roadhump (22 Oct 2016)

PaulB said:


> Would you care to explain that one? Maybe you sit in a different part of Anfield to me and know something I don't but I've can't recall ever meeting a Norwegian or of hearing of one with any relation to the club in my life.



I'm having a giraffe, mate, a bit of friendly banter and all that. But I am amazed, that as a Liverpool fan, you have never heard of the Norway thing with LFC. Anfield is full of them on matchday, Many a rednose I know has spoken to me about them, and it has become a standing joke, hence us bluenoses giving you a bit of friendly stick. If you spend any time in Liverpool city centre before or after an LFC home game, you will come across loads of them, I guarantee it, I always do.

If you don't fancy looking for Norwegians, you can always keep youself entertained at half time with a game of Spot the scouser on the Kop 

P.S. Seriously though, I hope your grandson has a wonderful day at his first match, I am sure he will, the way Liverpool have played this season, I am sure they will get the right result to help that happen.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Oct 2016)

PaulB said:


> Would you care to explain that one? Maybe you sit in a different part of Anfield to me and know something I don't but I've can't recall ever meeting a Norwegian or of hearing of one with any relation to the club in my life.



John Arne Riise wants a word...


----------



## Dayvo (22 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> John Arne Riise wants a word...



And a few others:

http://www.lfchistory.net/Stats/PlayerCountries/Details/3

Friday evening/Saturday/Sunday morning, Norwegian airports are 'full' of Norwegian Liverpool fans on their way to Anfield or any away games. Actually a good mate of mine here in Norway, made his first-ever trip to Anfield last month and now wants to move to Liverpool to feel 'the vibe' every time.

In fact the Norwegian Branch of the Liverpool Supporters' Club has, I believe, the largest number of (overseas) fans who travel regularly to games in England.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Oct 2016)

A quick check on the 'Official Supporters Club Norway' homepage, shows that there are over 400 supporters' branches around the world, with Norway having the largest membership with _over_ 39,000 members. 

Naturally they don't all go to the same games, but, still, that's a lot of fans...


----------



## AndyRM (22 Oct 2016)

This chat about Norwegian footballists reminded me about Tore Andre Flo. 

£12 million well spent that in no way has ever come back to bite Rangers on the arse. Not at all.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> This chat about Norwegian footballists reminded me about Tore Andre Flo.
> 
> £12 million well spent that in no way has ever come back to bite Rangers on the arse. Not at all.



29 goals in 53 appearances wasn't too bad, was it?


----------



## MarkF (22 Oct 2016)

I saw a belter of a game today, 20000+ at Valley Parade to see The Bantams v The Blades, 2 classic kits on show and a 90 minute end to end thriller, 0-1, 1-1, 1-2, 2-2, 3-2, 3-3, you couldn't take your eyes off it, it'll go right under radar but for everybody who went today, it'll be game they'll always remember.

http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/10628485/bradford-3-3-sheffield-united


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2016)

Forfar drew 0-0 against Edinburgh City in the Scottish Cup. I think the replay is a week on Tuesday so I should be able to make the 250 mile round-trip to see it - the replay is "at home" and it would have been closer for me if it had been in Edinburgh.

In the amateur game, an 8-0 away gubbing. We only had 11 players available, 3 of whom were carrying injuries; another got injured after 3 minutes and could barely move and another had to come off just after time as he could not move at all. Winter cycling is becoming an attractive option...


----------



## AndyRM (22 Oct 2016)

Dayvo said:


> 29 goals in 53 appearances wasn't too bad, was it?



True. They could have done with that sort of form as they spunked millions more rising through the part time leagues.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> This chat about Norwegian footballists reminded me about Tore Andre Flo.
> 
> £12 million well spent that in no way has ever come back to bite Rangers on the arse. Not at all.



He was playing for Ascot United Veterans his daughter plays for my mates girls team. He stood on my foot in the club bar I thought things were going to get tasty but he apologised can't ask for more than that. Good player even at that stage of his career.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Oct 2016)

Good to see that Mourinho can still get the best out of Chelsea.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2016)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Oct 2016)




----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2016)

Not a Chelsea fan by any means but that was hilarious. Can't wait to go to work tomorrow to see the plastic mancs


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Oct 2016)

Inside the Ibrox press room, the well-considered statement takes form


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Not a Chelsea fan by any means but that was hilarious. Can't wait to go to work tomorrow to see the plastic mancs


Me too. I sit next to one, 38 year old woman in Hertfordshire, never been to Manchester in her life, loves Man United apparently, but can't pinpoint why. I suggested the years of titles might have had something to do with her choice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2016)

View: https://www.facebook.com/LeisureLeagues/videos/1250904534955341/


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Me too. I sit next to one, 38 year old woman in Hertfordshire, never been to Manchester in her life, loves Man United apparently, but can't pinpoint why. I suggested the years of titles might have had something to do with her choice.


Yep I work with one, I think he's been to an office in Manchester a couple of times but wouldn't be able to find OT with a GPS


----------



## mark st1 (23 Oct 2016)

Pure drivvle from start to finish. I don't mind losing a good game but Utd were shizzle. No excuses they were pure pony all of them


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Inside the Ibrox press room, the well-considered statement takes form



No, that's Brendan Rodgers summing up his own hype.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Oct 2016)

You cant keep blaming the manager ..lol 4...0


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

How much did they pay for Pogba and what's his annual salary?
And how much is Ibrahimovic paid?
And Rooney?
And De Gea?

Not to mention the seemingly not so special one's salary?

How much did they earn between them for that 90 minutes of nothingness?

Shows the true lunacy of football I guess


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Oct 2016)

I have a feeling Shrek is unsettling the team in the background. Also needs a massive culling clear out. Carrick should have played CDM. apart from that LOL


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> How much did they pay for Pogba and what's his annual salary?
> And how much is Ibrahimovic paid?
> And Rooney?
> And De Gea?
> ...



Ozil was a bargain eh?


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Ozil was a bargain eh?


Compared to Pogba yes (less than half), seem to think Ozil scored a hatrick in the week in the CL 

Before he signed for ManUre, Ibrahimovic dithered, stating that he had to consider how he was going to best support his family financially ...wtf? He was worth 125m euros and that was before his move

http://www.lci.fr/football/la-fortu...ic-estimee-a-125-millions-deuros-1504573.html


----------



## User169 (23 Oct 2016)

Dirk Kuyt still rampaging about - earned a draw for Feyenoord in the first klassieker of the season this afternoon


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Compared to Pogba yes (less than half), seem to think Ozil scored a hatrick in the week in the CL
> 
> Before he signed for ManUre, Ibrahimovic dithered, stating that he had to consider how he was going to best support his family financially ...wtf? He was worth 125m euros and that was before his move
> 
> http://www.lci.fr/football/la-fortu...ic-estimee-a-125-millions-deuros-1504573.html



My point is that Arsenal pay similarly vast sums to their employees, so having a pop at Man Utd is a bit rich.

The whole Ibrahimovic signing was spun out by a bored media determined to create a story out of nothing.


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Pure drivvle from start to finish. I don't mind losing a good game but Utd were shizzle. No excuses they were pure pony all of them


I would reply to this but I cannot understand your cockney accent


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> My point is that Arsenal pay similarly vast sums to their employees, so having a pop at Man Utd is a bit rich.
> 
> The whole Ibrahimovic signing was spun out by a bored media determined to create a story out of nothing.


I don't believe Arsenal have ever paid £89m for a player?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> I don't believe Arsenal have ever paid £89m for a player?



Think he means their weekly salary, not the transfer fee.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Think he means their weekly salary, not the transfer fee.


All part and parcel of the expense surely?
89m works out at a further £340k a week or so over a 5 year (260 week) contract


----------



## martint235 (24 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Dirk Kuyt still rampaging about - earned a draw for Feyenoord in the first klassieker of the season this afternoon


Good to hear. I liked Kuyt when he was at Liverpool. Never stopped running or looking for space, not the most prolific goal scorer but he made space for others by drawing defenders with him


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Dirk Kuyt still rampaging about - earned a draw for Feyenoord in the first klassieker of the season this afternoon



Where would he be without that 'y' in his surname? It makes a BIG difference.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Think he means their weekly salary, not the transfer fee.



You think correctly. And as I said my point is that all the so called "big clubs" spend huge amounts of money on players and other employees.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> And as I said my point is that all the so called "big clubs" spend huge amounts of money on players and other employees.



And that's just for official/public knowledge.

Apart from the players, agents, managers and club owners, who knows how the seedy side of football transfers, signing-on fees, bonuses etc. works?


----------



## MarkF (24 Oct 2016)

Man U have bought a pup, if Pogba ever justifies his fee, I'll be a Chinaman.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Oct 2016)

MarkF said:


> Man U have bought a pup, if Pogba ever justifies his fee, I'll be a Chinaman.


He does a good glower.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2016)

Dayvo said:


> And that's just for official/public knowledge.
> 
> Apart from the players, agents, managers and club owners,* who knows how the seedy side of football transfers, signing-on fees, bonuses etc. works?*


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Oct 2016)

I thought Pogba looked really good yesterday...












in the advert played at half time


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2016)

swl said:


> View attachment 149033



_Exactement_! 











etc. etc.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Oct 2016)

potsy said:


> I would reply to this but I cannot understand your cockney accent



I'm no more cockney than you. You Northern monkey


----------



## mark st1 (24 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> I don't believe Arsenal have ever paid £89m for a player?



Your right however feeder clubs never tend to spend big so that probably explains why.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Your right however feeder clubs never tend to spend big so that probably explains why.


----------



## MarkF (24 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I thought Pogba looked really good yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> in the advert played at half time



He is in a lot of adverts, to me they are hugely embarrassing seeing as he has as done FA on the pitch. He won't score many goals (IMO) and doesn't appear to have the technique/imagination necessary to create many goals, if he had pitched up at Sunderland for £15m, I don't think their fans would be overly happy.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Oct 2016)

MarkF said:


> He is in a lot of adverts, to me they are hugely embarrassing seeing as he has as done FA on the pitch. He won't score many goals (IMO) and doesn't appear to have the technique/imagination necessary to create many goals, if he had pitched up at Sunderland for £15m, I don't think their fans would be overly happy.



For me he is never going to be worth the fee but that goes for the majority of all the premier league signings recently and for the foreseeable future. Any English club is going to pay what 10-20% more for anyone due to the fact any selling club knows Premier League clubs now have money to burn. I do think ripping into Pogba after 9 games in the Prem is a bit pointless. The team are playing shite not just him had a few good results but nothing that anyone else isn't bettering. I would have loved for him to turn up start scoring every game assists every game the lot but even had that happens he still wouldn't be worth £100 odd million.


----------



## MarkF (24 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> For me he is never going to be worth the fee but that goes for the majority of all the premier league signings recently and for the foreseeable future. Any English club is going to pay what 10-20% more for anyone due to the fact any selling club knows Premier League clubs now have money to burn. I do think ripping into Pogba after 9 games in the Prem is a bit pointless. The team are playing shite not just him had a few good results but nothing that anyone else isn't bettering. I would have loved for him to turn up start scoring every game assists every game the lot but even had that happens he still wouldn't be worth £100 odd million.



I watched him during the Euros and in many games since, I just don't see anything remotely special there and why would he be hiding it?  Going back to the adverts, maybe this is where they'll get their money back, merchandise, but I do think he should have done something prior, anything, because these ads look ridiculous at the mo.

A win V City and they have 4 games that should produce a good points haul, things can change quickly. Conte is smug odd looking bloke, I would like to see his face after a hammering in the return game.


----------



## gavgav (24 Oct 2016)

Paul Hurst appointed new manager at Shrewsbury Town today. He has a hell of job in store to sort that shower out!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Oct 2016)

Carlos Alberto dies after heart attack
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37767301


----------



## mark st1 (25 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Carlos Alberto dies after heart attack
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37767301


RIP


----------



## AndyRM (25 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> RIP



Indeed. Before my time but that's one of the all time great world cup goals.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Oct 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Indeed. Before my time but that's one of the all time great world cup goals.



Yes mind to have seen numerous clips of that Brazil team. Looked a bit useful to say the least !


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Yes mind to have seen numerous clips of that Brazil team. Looked a bit useful to say the least !


But could they do it on a wet Monday night at Stoke?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2016)

Sad news about Carlos Alberto. The 1970 World Cup was/is the first i remember watching. His World Cup Final goal is so iconic of those finals.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5HbmeNKino


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2016)

Hell! Preston got hammered by Newcastle, but they were down to 10 men after 27 minutes. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37686639


----------



## User6179 (26 Oct 2016)

Never even got booked , at least a yellow card !


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2016)




----------



## Brandane (26 Oct 2016)

Whilst checking out the great Brazil team of 1970, I came across this. Spot the deliberate mistake  .


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Oct 2016)

Brandane said:


> Spot the deliberate mistake


The flag, or the fact that one of the Romanian players is clearly 13?


----------



## Stephenite (26 Oct 2016)

Am i right in thinking i saw Mourinho show six fingers to Guardiola, ie. six games without a win?

Cool


----------



## Stephenite (27 Oct 2016)

No. You're not right @Stephenite 

Mourinho was gesturing some 4-0 apology thing.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (27 Oct 2016)

Brandane said:


> Whilst checking out the great Brazil team of 1970, I came across this. Spot the deliberate mistake  .



Where's our captain?!
Just spotted him, thought he'd be on the first row!


----------



## martint235 (27 Oct 2016)

How cool is that? Rather than taking offense, Borussia Moenchengladbach have started selling scarves that say "A German Team" following the inability of a bar owner to spell their name


----------



## midlife (27 Oct 2016)

Brandane said:


> Whilst checking out the great Brazil team of 1970, I came across this. Spot the deliberate mistake  .



I give in. ...

Shaun


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> The flag, or the fact that one of the Romanian players is clearly 13?


Have you ever thought about getting a job with immigration control?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Oct 2016)

"Hammers vice-chairwoman Karren Brady said the club would ban all fans involved in the violence. The club say it is finalising the identification of 200 individuals.

"Football doesn't want these people and, with over 55,000 supporters on our season ticket waiting list, we certainly don't need them at West Ham,"



55.000!? I know Man Utd and Liverpool have season ticket waiting lists but i don't think even they'd have so many waiting and willing to part with.hard earned money to watch a football match.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> "Hammers vice-chairwoman Karren Brady said the club would ban all fans involved in the violence. The club say it is finalising the identification of 200 individuals.
> 
> "Football doesn't want these people and, with over 55,000 supporters on our season ticket waiting list, we certainly don't need them at West Ham,"
> 
> ...


Good God almighty! And this is in the East End.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> Good God almighty! And this is in the East End.


Most West Ham fans these days live in Essex as a result of the "White flight". Newham's non-white population was 84% in 2011, probably larger now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2016)

User said:


> The other week I had the misfortune to be on a train with two who got on a Royston, which is quite a flight.


Clacton is now known as Little Dagenham.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2016)

Looks like Sunderland are going flat out for Derby County's EPL record. Ten games in and only two points putting them on course for eight by the end of the season. Derby went down with a massive eleven.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looks like Sunderland are going flat out for Derby County's EPL record. Ten games in and only two points putting them on course for eight by the end of the season. Derby went down with a massive eleven.


Was hoping for a miracle and at 2:1 thought I might get it....hey ho.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Oct 2016)

Another win


----------



## 13 rider (29 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another win


And against the mighty Burton Albion . Good for you we let Chris Woods go .
Apparently the first time Clough Jnr has lost to you as a manager
Draw with the spuds at The lane I'll take that 
Go foxes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

Forfar drew 1-1 at home against bottom of the league Edinburgh City, the 2nd time in 2 weeks we have played them and drawn. And another game against them on Tuesday of this week in Scottish Cup replay, which I hope to be able to attend 

No game this week in the amateur league, so I can at least claim we didnae get beat.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looks like Sunderland are going flat out for Derby County's EPL record. Ten games in and only two points putting them on course for eight by the end of the season. Derby went down with a massive eleven.



At the same stage in the league, Derby had six points making Sunderland even worse.


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2016)

Liverpool still playing "it doesn't matter how many they score so long as we score more". Entertaining certainly. But I only have so many finger nails to chew


----------



## mark st1 (30 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Liverpool still playing "it doesn't matter how many they score so long as we score more". Entertaining certainly. But I only have so many finger nails to chew



I'd swap that for the dross being trolled out at OT currently. Premier league football is slowly slipping down my list of interests.


----------



## Roadhump (30 Oct 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I'd swap that for the dross being trolled out at OT currently. Premier league football is slowly slipping down my list of interests.


To be fair, Utd played quite well yesterday. Heaton played out of his skin in nets for them, and kept them in it really. He did the same against Everton at Turf Moor last week, but I know where you are coming from feeling like you do, after we dominated the game but blew it in the final minute against them, I was being glass half empty and focusing on the negative things about our team rather than taking a glass half full view and thinking about the better things.....hope that doesn't sound patronising, it just rings a bell with me.


----------



## Roadhump (30 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Liverpool still playing "it doesn't matter how many they score so long as we score more". Entertaining certainly. But I only have so many finger nails to chew


The difference this year compared with 3 years ago, though, is that LFC aren't as reliant on one player - I know Sturridge did well that year, but without Suarez I doubt they would have been in the top 4. Couthino is perhaps the player that will get them 2 or 3 places higher this year (so, yeah still a one man team ), but several others also seem to be clicking. The way they close down / press and their workrate is incredible, it looks like Klipperty Klopp has instilled a fantastic team spirit and belief there, and I hate to say it but as a bitter blue, I'm getting a bit worried that this dawn may not be false for them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2016)




----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Liverpool still playing "it doesn't matter how many they score so long as we score more". Entertaining certainly. But I only have so many finger nails to chew


Watched it live and watched the highlights this morning.
I know its all ifs and buts........but.....if Lovren hadnt gifted them that goal it could wll have been 4 or 6 nil.
I was even impressed with Moreno which is saying something.


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Watched it live and watched the highlights this morning.
> I know its all ifs and buts........but.....if Lovren hadnt gifted them that goal it could wll have been 4 or 6 nil.
> I was even impressed with Moreno which is saying something.


I liked Moreno when he arrived, very attacking but still a capable defender but for some reason this season it's not that he's forgotten defending he's become a liability at it


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> I liked Moreno when he arrived, very attacking but still a capable defender but for some reason this season it's not that he's forgotten defending he's become a liability at it


Sadly "liability" is the word. I really thought we had got us a good attacking full back. He just seems to go missing. I do hope he can improve that part of his game. He made Cans goal and contributed a lot yesterday.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Oct 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...d-for-victor-moses-young-english-talent-gaff/

Nice one Jamie


----------



## mark st1 (30 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Victor Moses went to the same school as Captain Sensible
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/_jWd4P92oPs




WOT!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2016)

Sod the Champions League


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Nov 2016)

Yep, gives you goosebumps that... it sh*ts all over the Bernabéu.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yep, gives you goosebumps that... it sh*ts all over the Bernabéu.


It was certainly sh*t


----------



## Seevio (2 Nov 2016)

Well, After tonight's win, Bristol Rovers are still on course for our champions league win in 2020.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Nov 2016)

England and Scotland are arguing that FIFA should allow them to wear poppies on their shirts next week. Manchester United have got round that restriction by playing like poppies.

You've got to hand it to Jose.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Nov 2016)

The wheels really are coming off aren't they? A totally inept performance, followed by Jose laying into his players in his own inimitably charmless fashion. If he hadn't lost the changing room before, he's certainly lost it now. But let's not forget that performance... jaw-droppingly clueless - toothless in attack, gormless in midfield, hapless in defence. They were really lucky not to go down by four or five.


----------



## User482 (4 Nov 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> The wheels really are coming off aren't they? A totally inept performance, followed by Jose laying into his players in his own inimitably charmless fashion. If he hadn't lost the changing room before, he's certainly lost it now. But let's not forget that performance... jaw-droppingly clueless - toothless in attack, gormless in midfield, hapless in defence. They were really lucky not to go down by four or five.



It's a repeat of Chelsea last season.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2016)

Fantastic first goal though!


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Nov 2016)

User482 said:


> It's a repeat of Chelsea last season.


Bleedin' Groundhog Day mate...


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Fantastic first goal though!


Wasn't it but! Roy of the Rovers step aside!


----------



## MarkF (4 Nov 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> The wheels really are coming off aren't they? A totally inept performance, followed by Jose laying into his players in his own inimitably charmless fashion. If he hadn't lost the changing room before, he's certainly lost it now. But let's not forget that performance... jaw-droppingly clueless - toothless in attack, gormless in midfield, hapless in defence. They were really lucky not to go down by four or five.



The wheels have come off for Tottenham too haven't they? Liverpool's wheels will follow, it's only having "pressing" managers with foreign (stardust) names that stops the whole farce of the "new" dead end football being compared to Charles Hughes and POMO. What happens when these teams meet others that press (AKA running around a lot) just as much as them, but have superior players? It's not clever and it's certainly not new, I think Ranieri showed that..


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Nov 2016)

My team beat Bradford for the second time in cup competitions this season!!
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/11/bradford-stanley/


----------



## Roadhump (5 Nov 2016)

Oh well, can't only play out when the sun shines......Chelsea 5 Everton 0......not sure whether it was us being pathetic that made Chelsea look so good, Chelsea being so good that made us look pathetic, a combination of both or whether Chelsea just had one of those days when a run of good form culminated in a sublime performance where everything clicks. Everton haven't really played that well all season, despite sitting in 6th just behind the front runners until tonight, but we have been competent and hard to break down, tonight was so one sided it was embarrassing - glad that @SpokeyDokey blokey is keeping a low profile at the moment.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Oh well, can't only play out when the sun shines......Chelsea 5 Everton 0......not sure whether it was us being pathetic that made Chelsea look so good, Chelsea being so good that made us look pathetic, a combination of both or whether Chelsea just had one of those days when a run of good form culminated in a sublime performance where everything clicks. Everton haven't really played that well all season, despite sitting in 6th just behind the front runners until tonight, but we have been competent and hard to break down, tonight was so one sided it was embarrassing - glad that @SpokeyDokey blokey is keeping a low profile at the moment.



@ianrauk will be along in a while to enjoy your pain 

Another win for us today - up to sixth.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Nov 2016)

Looking at the comments posted on the newspaper websites after the Chelsea game there is very little love left for the Portuguese fella. And even less from the Old Trafford mob.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

East Kilbride beat Ajax's world record* today, winning 27 games in a row. Ajax TV were present at the game and drove onto the pitch in a van afterwards with a video message from Edwin Van Der Sar, and several crates of beer. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37885956

*Hereford have also won 27 in a row


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> East Kilbride beat Ajax's world record* today, winning 27 games in a row. Ajax TV were present at the game and drove onto the pitch in a van afterwards with a video message from Edwin Van Der Sar, and several crates of beer.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37885956
> 
> *Hereford have also won 27 in a row



That is absolutely superb. Exactly what fitba should be about.

I froze my baws off watching the Tyne Derby yesterday, with a mix of North and South Shielders. Great fun, though EvelynRM had a meltdown so we had to leave early. I suspect she was angry that we weren't watching Whitley Bay or Killie.


----------



## booze and cake (6 Nov 2016)

Meanwhile in our fantasy league I'm pulling ahead of the pack, how far ahead do I have to get before Ajax bring me a van of beer?

@Marmion i just had a look and amazingly you're still 4th, despite having Cuadrado (who still plays for Juventus) and perma captain of Benteke, though the big unit did actually score yesterday at least.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Oh well, can't only play out when the sun shines......Chelsea 5 Everton 0......not sure whether it was us being pathetic that made Chelsea look so good, Chelsea being so good that made us look pathetic, a combination of both or whether Chelsea just had one of those days when a run of good form culminated in a sublime performance where everything clicks. Everton haven't really played that well all season, despite sitting in 6th just behind the front runners until tonight, but we have been competent and hard to break down, tonight was so one sided it was embarrassing - glad that @SpokeyDokey blokey is keeping a low profile at the moment.


I really needed Everton to put in a performance yesterday.....they let me down 
With City only drawing.....if we (Lpool) beat Watford today we stay joint first 1st with Arse.......unless Spurs can get a draw in which case Lpool could be 1st on thier own.
Mind you......it is these games that Lpool have historically failed to win....lets hope they dont let me down.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Nov 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Oh well, can't only play out when the sun shines......Chelsea 5 Everton 0......not sure whether it was us being pathetic that made Chelsea look so good, Chelsea being so good that made us look pathetic, a combination of both or whether Chelsea just had one of those days when a run of good form culminated in a sublime performance where everything clicks. Everton haven't really played that well all season, despite sitting in 6th just behind the front runners until tonight, but we have been competent and hard to break down, tonight was so one sided it was embarrassing - glad that @SpokeyDokey blokey is keeping a low profile at the moment.


I was yearning for the days of Roberto Martinez watching that. At least Everton played some pretty stuff while getting humped in those days.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Nov 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I really needed Everton to put in a performance yesterday.....they let me down
> With City only drawing.....if we (Lpool) beat Watford today we stay joint first 1st with Arse.......unless Spurs can get a draw in which case Lpool could be 1st on thier own.
> Mind you......it is these games that Lpool have historically failed to win....*lets hope they dont let me down*.



I don't think they will but I hope they do


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2016)

Some absurd things happen in football, but sometimes you come across something that takes it to a new level. This is from today's Guardian -

_"Coventry City, under the permanently bewildering Sisu regime, briefly discussed the idea – no kidding – of being the first club in England to introduce a “text‑a‑substitute” option during matches. Supporters would be given a number they could text, at premium rates, to say who the manager should take off and who should come on. An announcement would be made at the appropriate time about the most popular vote and the manager, the poor patsy, would be under instructions to comply with the crowd’s wishes."_


----------



## StuAff (6 Nov 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I really needed Everton to put in a performance yesterday.....they let me down
> With City only drawing.....if we (Lpool) beat Watford today we stay joint first 1st with Arse.......unless Spurs can get a draw in which case Lpool could be 1st on thier own.
> Mind you......it is these games that Lpool have historically failed to win....lets hope they dont let me down.


I think they've got it. Now 5-0, having just scored two goals in three minutes. In other news, some shy retiring Swedish bloke has scored twice at Swansea...


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2016)

StuAff said:


> I think they've got it. Now 5-0, having just scored two goals in three minutes. In other news, some shy retiring Swedish bloke has scored twice at Swansea...


6:1.....nice one. May sound petty but I was disappointed to concede that goal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Some absurd things happen in football, but sometimes you come across something that takes it to a new level. This is from today's Guardian -
> 
> _"Coventry City, under the permanently bewildering Sisu regime, briefly discussed the idea – no kidding – of being the first club in England to introduce a “text‑a‑substitute” option during matches. Supporters would be given a number they could text, at premium rates, to say who the manager should take off and who should come on. An announcement would be made at the appropriate time about the most popular vote and the manager, the poor patsy, would be under instructions to comply with the crowd’s wishes."_


They could call it something snappy, like Texit...like Brexit but you'd actually have a clue what you were voting for


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2016)

Opposition fans would also be able to vote I take it?


----------



## Hitchington (6 Nov 2016)

6-1 
f*cking embarrassing
:-(


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Nov 2016)

I'm sure i heard on the radio commentary that someone aged 57 had come on as a substitute in this Checkatrade Trophy farce.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2016)

Sassenachs, we're coming for your goalposts.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Sassenachs, we're coming for your goalposts.


Just, please God, let it be entertaining!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Just, please God, let it be entertaining!



You know, I think it will be. The friendlies a couple years ago were pretty good and tonight means a lot for both sides so hopefully they'll go for it.

He says, dooming it to a no score draw of tepid misery...


----------



## Stephenite (11 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm sure i heard on the radio commentary that someone aged 57 had come on as a substitute in this Checkatrade Trophy farce.


Rochdale, my second team, had a 5 year-old boy named as a substitute in the same competition. He is quite poorly and couldn't make the trip to Hartlepool. A nice touch all the same.


----------



## User6179 (11 Nov 2016)

Lets get into these Southern Softies tonight !!!


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> He says, dooming it to a no score draw of tepid misery...



Is the Scotland 'keeper Scottish? So why do you think England won't score?


----------



## User482 (11 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> You know, I think it will be. The friendlies a couple years ago were pretty good and tonight means a lot for both sides so hopefully they'll go for it.
> 
> He says, dooming it to a no score draw of tepid misery...



My plans for this evening have been cancelled, so I am now free to watch the football. So you can blame me for making it a no score draw of tepid misery.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Is the Scotland 'keeper Scottish? So why do you think England won't score?



Ahm in nets pal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2016)

I'll be too pished by KO to care


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Ahm in nets pal.
> 
> View attachment 150855




You're Tom Boonen AICMFP!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> You're Tom Boonen AICMFP!



I taught him everything he knows.


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll be too pished by KO to care


knock out rather than kick off...


----------



## Inertia (11 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I taught him everything he knows.


About hair care?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll be too pished by KO to care


Strachan looks to have been on the sauce as well


----------



## User6179 (11 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll be too pished by KO to care



Think I will join you


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2016)

Eddy said:


> Think I will join you


Amateurs


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll be too pished by KO to care



that's my plan, not that I care much in the first place


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Nov 2016)

Pink! FFS.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Nov 2016)

Both sides have turned up prepared and are wearing their pyjamas.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2016)

The pitch looks magnificent. 

Wonder how much of it'll end up in Scottish back gardens!


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2016)

20 minutes gone and England are playing the same way: cautious, boring, and not very well. 

Scotland looking far more composed so far.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2016)

It's just gone very north of Berwick.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Nov 2016)

Stick that up yer tattie!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2016)

A bit more interested now, though I've missed the last two goals.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit more interested now, though I've missed the last two goals.



Not as easily as Sterling just missed one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Not as easily as Sterling just missed one.


I saw that


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Ahm in nets pal.
> 
> View attachment 150855



Huv retired.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Huv retired.
> 
> View attachment 150904


Here's a flavour of the kind of article you'll find in Nutmeg - if you've remembered to subscribe! - this must be from issue 2 cos it wasnae in issue 1...
https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...enius-norway-hearts-scotland?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here's a flavour of the kind of article you'll find in Nutmeg - if you've remembered to subscribe! - this must be from issue 2 cos it wasnae in issue 1...
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...enius-norway-hearts-scotland?CMP=share_btn_tw



Bah, I forgot. But this is a timely reminder as my birthday is imminent and folk are asking what I want.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here's a flavour of the kind of article you'll find in Nutmeg - if you've remembered to subscribe! - this must be from issue 2 cos it wasnae in issue 1...
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...enius-norway-hearts-scotland?CMP=share_btn_tw



Sounds similar to this story, although I doubt if this kid'll be as well-known in Norway for his ability and skill, only his money.

And he's not _that_ great, either. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...p-for-failure-with-80000-a-week-contract.html


----------



## Starchivore (15 Nov 2016)

Ahhh, the end of the international break 

And am going to the first live game of the season for me- don't think I've ever waited until November before. Rochdale vs Swindon on Saturday- I know you're all jealous!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Nov 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Ahhh, the end of the international break
> 
> And am going to the first live game of the season for me- don't think I've ever waited until November before. Rochdale vs Swindon on Saturday- I know you're all jealous!!





Just waiting for son 1 to come over and we're going to have a leisurely tootle over the tops to Barnsley to watch Blyth at Shaw Lane Aquaforce in the Doodson Cup (Northern Premier League Cup).


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Nov 2016)

Despite blowing it in the last few minutes England looked rather good last night and unusually for an international I enjoyed the game.

I don't think either fact was unrelated to Rooney not being on the pitch.


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Despite blowing it in the last few minutes England looked rather good last night and unusually for an international I enjoyed the game.
> 
> I don't think either fact was unrelated to Rooney not being on the pitch.


Indeed. For once England actually looked competent - and even, on occasion, skilled.


----------



## User482 (16 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Despite blowing it in the last few minutes England looked rather good last night and unusually for an international I enjoyed the game.
> 
> I don't think either fact was unrelated to Rooney not being on the pitch.


Yes, an uneven performance against a second-string Spain, but nevertheless they were actually trying to play some football.


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Despite blowing it in the last few minutes England looked rather good last night and unusually for an international I enjoyed the game.
> 
> I don't think either fact was unrelated to Rooney not being on the pitch.


I quite enjoyed it too as I had a small wager on a 2-2 scoreline, I was looking to 'cash out' at 85 minutes but the bookies weren't offering anything


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Will you be able to get your Trabant fixed with your winnings?


No, but it will keep me in kebabs for a few weeks


----------



## Dayvo (19 Nov 2016)

Interesting day in the Premier League.

Arsenal sneak a late equaliser at Old Trafford

Man City beat a struggling Palace

Liverpool held goalless in Southampton

and Tottenham come twice from behind at home to beat West Ham.

Three points separate the top five, but Chelsea will go top tomorrow if they win away at Middlesbrough.


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Nov 2016)

Yes.. no run away leaders at the moment..


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> and Tottenham come twice from behind at home to beat West Ham.


Rub my nose in it, go on


----------



## Dayvo (19 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Rub my nose in it, go on



Not at all. I've got a soft spot for the Hammers - they were my grandad's team.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Nov 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Ahhh, the end of the international break
> 
> And am going to the first live game of the season for me- don't think I've ever waited until November before. Rochdale vs Swindon on Saturday- I know you're all jealous!!


You must be our lucky charm. 4 -0 to the Dale!


----------



## Starchivore (20 Nov 2016)

Stephenite said:


> You must be our lucky charm. 4 -0 to the Dale!



 It was a good game to be at, definitely. We stood behind the goal and 3 of the goals were at that end, so good fun.£17 which I think is plenty for football. Swindon looked good first half but then capitulated.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Nov 2016)

Re https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/football.168877/ ... found it.

Yes. Rooney, wearing a beard well, scores his 39th goal in european competition and becomes MUFCs lead goalscorer in europe! Yay.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Nov 2016)

Looks like a cracker at Swansea today 5-4 ! Chelsea look worryingly good in the second half. Bring on the Christmas period.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You can go off people



Ah yes sorry sir. I was catching bits on the radio in and out of the car. I had that down as a 1-1 draw on the soccer six predictor.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2016)

Play crap, win the game, move up to fifth.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2016)

The goals in that Swansea / Palace game were a comedy of errors... My mate Dan knows I hate that and has been sending me gifs of them all day. All I can respond with is a screenshot of me annihilating his beloved Newcastle 6 - 1 with Blackburn at FIFA on Friday. Not a bad riposte.

Away-ish from the fitba, Killie hired out Rugby Park to Scotland so they could knacker Georgia on Saturday. It was bittersweet seeing the ground so full again as our 3,000 hard-core fans usually rattle around in a library style atmosphere.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The goals in that Swansea / Palace game were a comedy of errors... My mate Dan knows I hate that and has been sending me gifs of them all day. All I can respond with is a screenshot of me annihilating his beloved Newcastle 6 - 1 with Blackburn at FIFA on Friday. Not a bad riposte.
> 
> Away-ish from the fitba, Killie hired out Rugby Park to Scotland so they could knacker Georgia on Saturday. It was bittersweet seeing the ground so full again as our 3,000 hard-core fans usually rattle around in a library style atmosphere.


Rugby at Rugby Park. I had trouble identifying the venue due to there being people there.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Rugby at Rugby Park. I had trouble identifying the venue due to there being people there.



Derby County used to have the same problem when they played at the Baseball Ground (pre Brian Clough, of course).


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Nov 2016)

Palace crazy stuff at Swansea even crazier fans calling for Pardew's head. Will be the next Sunderland at this rate management wise. Somethings not right at Palace not sure it is 100% Pardew's fault to be honest. Kelly at left back is bit scary!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Nov 2016)

5 minutes til KO in Scottish League Cup Final, Hampden full with a 50/50 split of tickets.

I'll be rooting for a victory for the Dandy Dons.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Nov 2016)

Disaster!

West Ham 1-0 up against Man U after two minutes. As they can't hold a lead to save their lives...


----------



## User482 (27 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Disaster!
> 
> West Ham 1-0 up against Man U after two minutes. As they can't hold a lead to save their lives...


As you were saying...


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Nov 2016)

User482 said:


> As you were saying...


----------



## Slick (27 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> 5 minutes til KO in Scottish League Cup Final, Hampden full with a 50/50 split of tickets.
> 
> I'll be rooting for a victory for the Dandy Dons.


Well, that didn't go well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2016)




----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> 5 minutes til KO in Scottish League Cup Final, Hampden full with a 50/50 split of tickets.
> 
> I'll be rooting for a victory for the Dandy Dons.



As was I.

Still, great news for Brendan that he's finally managed a team to a trophy. All it took was having a budget the size of all the other teams in the nation combined.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2016)

Ambitious stuff from Mr. Walcott...


----------



## Dayvo (28 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Ambitious stuff from Mr. Walcott...
> 
> View attachment 152845



Shall we have a whip round for him? Or treat him to a M&S loyalty card?


----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Shall we have a whip round for him? Or treat him to a M&S loyalty card?



The last goal I saw him score was in the friendly against Scotland at Wemburlee. It looked like an accident.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2016)

Just spotted on twitter that a plane carrying 81 passengers, including the Brazilian team Chapecoense, has crashed in Colombia; only 6 survivors being reported.


----------



## Inertia (29 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted on twitter that a plane carrying 81 passengers, including the Brazilian team Chapecoense, has crashed in Colombia; only 6 survivors being reported.


Its early days, they know 25 are dead and 6 alive, because there is no fire reported they are hopeful there may be more survivors.


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2016)

Has anyone seen the West Ham defence?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2016)

User482 said:


> Has anyone seen the West Ham defence?



Left behind on the training ground at Chadwell Heath, I reckon.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2016)

What about Arsenal's?!


----------



## Inertia (30 Nov 2016)

User482 said:


> Has anyone seen the West Ham defence?


Maybe they are with Moanrinho


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2016)

At least someone can kick the ball in the right direction for them.

De Gea should have done better.


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2016)

We've been total shite and have just equalized. Terrible error from De Gea.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2016)

I want Zlatan to do well but United to lose.

And even better, Arse-anal are 0-2 down.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2016)

Is this tie over two legs?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Is this tie over two legs?



I have a feeling 90 mins is enough.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2016)

Good to hear the Hammers' fans singing. From my memory they've always been very vocal away.

I remember the 1991 FA Cup semi final between Nottingham Forest and West Ham. Tony Gale was sent off early on and West Ham didn't recover. They eventually lost 4-0 but the fans sang 'Billy Bond’s Claret and Blue Army' virtually for the remainder of the game.


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Is this tie over two legs?


No.


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2016)

Bum.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2016)

User482 said:


> Bum.


Never mind, now we can concentrate on pushing for the league title


----------



## Stephenite (30 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I want Zlatan to do well but United to lose.
> 
> And even better, Arse-anal are 0-2 down.


You can still cheer when he scores!


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2016)

Stephenite said:


> You can still cheer when he scores!



I did, twice. 

I'll cheer louder when they lose at the weekend.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I did, twice.
> 
> I'll cheer louder when they lose at the weekend.



I have this image of you now cheering every goal as Zlatan scores a hat-trick in a 3-3 draw.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Dec 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> View attachment 111282
> Yep, bright start and 1-0 up quickly but not quite at the races today, being caught out by their pace on a very wet pitch. I'm one of the dark figures behind the Coventry Spartans flag.
> 
> Matlock's ground reminds me a lot of Vale of Leithen, nestled in the bowl of the hills.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

What's happened to my team ? .Were back to where I used to expect them to be but after last year the expectations are a bit higher . At leaxt we have the champions league to look foward to
Come on Foxes pull your socks up !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2016)

And another win


----------



## Dayvo (3 Dec 2016)

Not that I saw the game (followed it on BBC website) but West Ham seem to be in really dire trouble. 

Whether it's failing to adjust to a new 'home', lack of decent players, or even the manager (who has an unenviable job), something has to be done before the Hammers really fall out of control and land relegated at the end of the season.

I hope they pull it round, as there are worse teams than them in the Premier League, but they have to start winning again soon: without confidence, you're doomed. The fans have turned against them and if the ground has only 15 -20,000 it, I'm guessing financial problems will beset them too.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Not that I saw the game (followed it on BBC website) but West Ham seem to be in really dire trouble.



Ahh well


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Not that I saw the game (followed it on BBC website) but West Ham seem to be in really dire trouble.


We can only hope the teams below us are even worse than we are. I wouldn't be too concerned about crowd numbers if West Ham have to play in the Championship, traditionally they have drawn as strong a crowd in the second tier as they do in the top one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 153279


I posted that pic at full-time in our amateur game, which was played next to Vale's ground. We got beat as did Vale...


----------



## MarkF (3 Dec 2016)

I've sat about, watched footie & drunk beer all day.  I enjoyed the Man City - Chelsea game (Luiz had it coming), the El Classico was a cracker and I even enjoyed L666ds - Villa at the same time as Leipzig - Schalke . I watched all these because I was too tight to pay £15 to walk up the road and watch Guiseley v Chester.


----------



## MarkF (3 Dec 2016)

Oh, and I saw Fabregas slap Fernandinho then throw himself over the advertising hoardings, that was only after a couple of beers............


----------



## Roadhump (3 Dec 2016)

After a nice ride this morning, got home to see the 2nd half of City v Chelsea, good game, at the moment Chelsea look far more focused and fired up and therefore likely to be title winners - Costa is amazing and Hazard is a joy to watch, but they are good all round. Shame about it kicking off at the end, spoiled a good game.

Then watched West Ham v Arsenal at 5.30. Feel for the Hammers at present, nothing is going their way, I like Bilic, hope they get it right. But Sanchez is on a different level, what a player. Oxlaide Chamberlain had a very good game too.

Off to Goodison to see the Toffees take on Home Counties......I mean Manchester.....Utd tomorrow - not too optimistic, we've been misfiring all season and they seem to be hitting some form of late, but who knows when things can suddenly turn your way, and if nothing else, we'll enjoy the beer....COYB!!!


----------



## User482 (4 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> We can only hope the teams below us are even worse than we are. I wouldn't be too concerned about crowd numbers if West Ham have to play in the Championship, traditionally they have drawn as strong a crowd in the second tier as they do in the top one.


Our main problems are the goalkeeper, defence, midfield and attack


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> What's happened to my team ? .Were back to where I used to expect them to be but after last year the expectations are a bit higher . At leaxt we have the champions league to look foward to
> Come on Foxes pull your socks up !


They all got big new contracts and could no longer give a toss? Vardy not scoring in 16 games is a bit poor. Rather glad Arsenal didn't splash the cash


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> They all got big new contracts and could no longer give a toss? Vardy not scoring in 16 games is a bit poor. Rather glad Arsenal didn't splash the cash


Cannot believe Wenger was even thinking about Vardy if he had been watching his "winger" Sanchez playing upfront in training. That last goal last night was amazing skill would have been even more impressive if it had been 0-0 at the time. I know Walcott has flirted with the Thierry Henry transition to striker, but Sanchez is the real deal by the looks of it.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Dec 2016)

Oh and I just hate that git Fabregas, give someone a cheeky slap bottle it and lead them on to get sent of with seconds left. Cannot make up my mind whether is was just deliberate leading him on to get him sent off or just crapped himself when he realised he couldn't back up his slap.

Awful tackle by Aguero but all the media hyperbole about worst tackle they have ever seen is a bit OTT. I remember one by John Terry vs a Aston Villa player that looked like a leg breaker


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_st29mlQwU


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> They all got big new contracts and could no longer give a toss? Vardy not scoring in 16 games is a bit poor. Rather glad Arsenal didn't splash the cash


Never saw how Vardy would have fitting in at Arsenal . The loss of Kante has been massive he used to cover for everyone


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2016)

Vardy has basically done a Carroll by playing well for a few months before returning to his regular level.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> 1st Man U
> 2nd Everton
> 3rd Arsenal
> 4th Chelsea
> ...


My prediction back in August, at least I got Leicester right


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

Meanwhile in Bournemouth...


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Meanwhile in Bournemouth...


Effin' hell, that was a game and a half!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

Wonder if Everton can come up with the goods, too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Wonder if Everton can come up with the goods, too.



No chance with howlers like that!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No chance with howlers like that!



Even if United win, they're still four points away from 5th place.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Even if United win, they're still four points away from 5th place.



Both teams look awful & Rojo is one lucky fella.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Dec 2016)

Did you cheer when it went in @Dayvo?


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Did you cheer when it went in @Dayvo?



Just for Zlatan.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Did you cheer when it went in @Dayvo?



I just cheered again, Stephenite!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

Good substitution by United!


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Dec 2016)

Any bets on The Special One blaming the referee?


----------



## Stephenite (4 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I just cheered again, Stephenite!


I'm glad you find MUFC games just as entertaining as i do.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Any bets on The Special One blaming the referee?


I think he is learning to keep his gob shut. Fellaini, on the other hand. Didn't JM sit all the way through this game? No pacing up and down, effing and jeffing.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'm glad you find MUFC games just as entertaining as i do.



Next weekend's game is.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Any bets on The Special On*C*e blaming the referee?



That's more like it.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Next weekend's game is.



Probably going to be a Zlatan free one the numpty


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2016)

Only a 4 match ban for Aggy.


----------



## Roadhump (5 Dec 2016)

A Liverpool fan walked into a travel agent this morning and said he was after a UK based winter break for him and his wife at the weekend. He didn't have a clue where to go and asked for recommendations. The travel agent said, "Well, you can't beat Bournemouth this time of year" boom boom


----------



## User482 (5 Dec 2016)

Bilic has just had the dreaded vote of confidence. Time to polish the CV...


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> Bilic has just had the dreaded vote of confidence. Time to polish the CV...


Oh dear.

They may replace him with a relegation fight specialist. Any names come to mind...?


----------



## User482 (5 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> They may replace him with a relegation fight specialist. Any names come to mind...?



A proposition so terrifying that its name must only be whispered.


----------



## MarkF (5 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Only a 4 match ban for Aggy.



Scandalous! Luiz had it coming, Aguero should have got some of trophy not a ban.


----------



## Biff600 (5 Dec 2016)

Hopefully we'll beat Notts County next week and then we'll have Chelsea in the FA Cup.

But I have seen the future......................................


----------



## mark st1 (6 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> They may replace him with a relegation fight specialist. Any names come to mind...?


----------



## User6179 (7 Dec 2016)

From Manchester police twitter account 
Man arrested Drunk & Disorderly throwing hamburger at police horse on @*ManCity* v @*celticfc* got £90 fine.
Horse remains in stable condition


----------



## MiK1138 (7 Dec 2016)

Eddy said:


> From Manchester police twitter account
> Man arrested Drunk & Disorderly throwing hamburger at police horse on @*ManCity* v @*celticfc* got £90 fine.
> Horse remains in stable condition


Hamburger reunited with long lost brother


----------



## AndyRM (7 Dec 2016)

What a wimp, chucking a burger? Get it punched in the neck!


----------



## User6179 (7 Dec 2016)

AndyRM said:


> What a wimp, chucking a burger? Get it punched in the neck!



I remember when Mike Ashley tried that , didn't end well .


View: https://youtu.be/2SHuGha_bTo


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2016)

Quite a fun thing popped up on my Facebook earlier:

You're awarded a 90th minute penalty. Which current or past player from your side takes it?

I went for Kallum Higginbotham, since he's pretty much done it. Some baws to go for a panenka in the 88th minute to salvage a draw at Parkheid when you're bottom of the table...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Dec 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Quite a fun thing popped up on my Facebook earlier:
> 
> You're awarded a 90th minute penalty. Which current or past player from your side takes it.
> 
> I went for Kallum Higginbotham, since he's pretty much done it. Some baws to go for a panenka in the 88th minute to salvage a draw at Parkheid when you're bottom of the table...



Alex Brash, Forfar. Cool as f*ck, always.
Here he is netting a penalty in a Scottish Cup semi-final replay





P.S. Nutmeg Issue #2 has just been published


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Alex Brash, Forfar. Cool as f*ck, always.
> Here he is netting a penalty in a Scottish Cup semi-final replay
> View attachment 153806
> 
> ...



Before my time, but from what I've heard you're right enough. 

Me and the auld yin went halfers on the subscription. He did the details and gets it delivered to him so it'll be a while before I see it!


----------



## Starchivore (9 Dec 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Quite a fun thing popped up on my Facebook earlier:
> 
> You're awarded a 90th minute penalty. Which current or past player from your side takes it?


----------



## Haitch (9 Dec 2016)

Gregoor van Dijk.

Twenty-six taken, twenty-six scored.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7533SgOgQ


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2016)

Alan H said:


> Gregoor van Dijk.
> 
> Twenty-six taken, twenty-six scored.
> 
> ...




Some record! Got me thinking if there was any better. Matt Le Tissier was pretty lethal!

Found some more here!


----------



## User482 (9 Dec 2016)

AndyRM said:


> You're awarded a 90th minute penalty. Which current or past player from your side takes it?


Tough one. In my lifetime, West Ham have had two outstanding penalty takers, both of whom taking the joyously simple approach of leathering it as hard as they possibly could.

1. Julian Dicks:


2. Ray "Tonka" Stewart:





On balance, I choose Ray Stewart, because Julian Dicks would most probably be injured or suspended.


----------



## Roadhump (9 Dec 2016)

Starchivore said:


>


Excellent choice......and only a few days after Everton were awarded a last minute penalty against Man Utd, and when there were 40,000 thought bubbles above Goodison Park, containing the words, "Oh sh*t, the only one he's ever missed was against them 2 years ago". Thankfully, the outcome was different this time, despite De Gea almost getting his fingertips to it......phew!!!!


----------



## Starchivore (9 Dec 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Excellent choice......and only a few days after Everton were awarded a last minute penalty against Man Utd, and when there were 40,000 thought bubbles above Goodison Park, containing the words, "Oh sh*t, the only one he's ever missed was against them 2 years ago". Thankfully, the outcome was different this time, despite De Gea almost getting his fingertips to it......phew!!!!



Yeah that was a scary moment! De Gea is incredible, how much of the goal he can reach. But Bainsey squeezed it in


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Quite a fun thing popped up on my Facebook earlier:
> 
> You're awarded a 90th minute penalty. Which current or past player from your side takes it?
> 
> I went for Kallum Higginbotham, since he's pretty much done it. Some baws to go for a panenka in the 88th minute to salvage a draw at Parkheid when you're bottom of the table...




Lampard - steady as a rock.


----------



## Roadhump (10 Dec 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Yeah that was a scary moment! De Gea is incredible, how much of the goal he can reach. But Bainsey squeezed it in


I agree, De Gea is an amazing goalie. Even though Everton aren't playing that well at present, with a lesser keeper, we would almost certainly have won on Sunday, not only his shot stopping but his reading of the game gives him excellent positioning and command of his box.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

Today's venue, the old home of a team which no longer exists


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Dec 2016)

Leicester, 24% possession against Man City and 3-0 up at half time. You'd have got bigger odds against that than winning the league last year.

Football, bloody hell!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Dec 2016)

So far today, every Premier League home team scored three goals. Will Leicester go higher?


----------



## MarkF (10 Dec 2016)

Bradford 0 - 0 Charlton, and how it wasn't 2-3 at HT and 5-5 at FT I'll never know.

Nice to see Leicester finally get going and take their eyes of the CL final which they obviously aiming for.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> So far today, every Premier League home team scored three goals. Will Leicester go higher?


Yes 
Where did that result come from ??
Go foxes


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Dec 2016)

MarkF said:


> Bradford 0 - 0 Charlton, and how it wasn't 2-3 at HT and 5-5 at FT I'll never know.
> 
> Nice to see Leicester finally get going and take their eyes of the CL final which they obviously aiming for.



Well done to LCFC but they were aided by a woeful MCFC.

Pep post match: "we defended well" - he clearly watched a different match to me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Dec 2016)

Bye bye Upton Park -


----------



## Dayvo (10 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bye bye Upton Park -
> 
> View attachment 153941



That's it, then. No going back over that bridge. Hope they can stay in the PL.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bye bye Upton Park -
> 
> View attachment 153941



What's it going to be? Shopping centre? Luxury flats? Commerce?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> What's it going to be? Shopping centre? Luxury flats? Commerce?


Flats, I believe.


----------



## MarkF (11 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done to LCFC but they were aided by a woeful MCFC.
> 
> Pep post match: "we defended well" - he clearly watched a different match to me.



The 2nd Vardy goal was just Leicester from last season, it was a thing of beauty!


----------



## Starchivore (11 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Flats, I believe.



I really really feel for the Hammers fans. To lose Upton Park and end up in a big bowl stadium with a huge gap to the pitch, it's really sad.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Dec 2016)

Bet the Derby County fans like this shirt:


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Dec 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I really really feel for the Hammers fans. To lose Upton Park and end up in a big bowl stadium with a huge gap to the pitch, it's really sad.


I don't think it will be a problem long term. There is a lot of dissatisfaction at the moment, but I think that is mainly down to a very poor start in the light of fans expectations after last season. The old Wembley Stadium had a running track but when you got England v Scotland or a cup final between two well supported teams the atmosphere was electric.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't think it will be a problem long term. There is a lot of dissatisfaction at the moment, but I think that is mainly down to a very poor start in the light of fans expectations after last season. The old Wembley Stadium had a running track but when you got England v Scotland or a cup final between two well supported teams the atmosphere was electric.



The problem might be, which team will make that electric atmosphere happen?

The scenes during the Chelsea games a few weeks ago were shocking, and I can only suspect that the same will happen when Spurs or Arsenal visit. Who knows, maybe even Palace or any London or local team.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> The problem might be, which team will make that electric atmosphere happen?
> 
> The scenes during the Chelsea games a few weeks ago were shocking, and I can only suspect that the same will happen when Spurs or Arsenal visit. Who knows, maybe even Palace or any London or local team.


Violence at football matches appears to be more widespread than is being reported according to some informed commentators, West Ham are copping the publicity because of the new stadium but they are not the only ones with a problem.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Dec 2016)

The press have got it in for us because they think we got it on the cheap and they can't wait for us to fail.

I am a season ticket holder and i actually like the new stadium.I sit quite near the away supporters and haven't seen much trouble.

Cannot see us getting anything up at anfield this afternoon so the next two home matches against burnley and hull are crucial.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The press have got it in for us because they think we got it on the cheap and they can't wait for us to fail.
> 
> I am a season ticket holder and i actually like the new stadium.I sit quite near the away supporters and haven't seen much trouble.
> 
> Cannot see us getting anything up at anfield this afternoon so the next two home matches against burnley and hull are crucial.


I've written this afternoon off too, but you never know. The "New norm" seems to be one of unexpected results, as City found out yesterday.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've written this afternoon off too, but you never know. The "New norm" seems to be one of unexpected results, as City found out yesterday.



I really hope you're right.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Dec 2016)

Once again, as against man utd we have gritted out a point.
Randolph after gifting liverpool a goal redeemed himself with a great save from henderson.
Respect the point!


----------



## mark st1 (11 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Once again, as against man utd we have gritted out a point.
> Randolph after gifting liverpool a goal redeemed himself with a great save from henderson.
> Respect the point!



That save was incredible ! The dippers goalie is piss poor he even manages to make Mignolet half decent.


----------



## Starchivore (11 Dec 2016)

Fair play to the Hammers today. A good point and Antonio looks great.


----------



## Starchivore (11 Dec 2016)

Any West Ham fans know if Collins is likely to be okay and start against Burnley in the week? Asking for Fantasy Football reasons.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Dec 2016)

mark st1 said:


> That save was incredible ! The dippers goalie is piss poor he even manages to make Mignolet half decent.


I hope Klipperty sticks with that goalie. Having said that, Everton are that bad at the moment I am filling my kecks thinking of the derby a week tomorrow, think I could be in hiding over Christmas. Then again, maybe their pact with the devil has failed and the tide is turning, they didn't get their customary 89th minute penalty.


----------



## User482 (12 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Once again, as against man utd we have gritted out a point.
> Randolph after gifting liverpool a goal redeemed himself with a great save from henderson.
> Respect the point!


That said, the defence still looks all over the place to me.

I'm going to the Hull match on Saturday - first trip to the new stadium.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2016)

Arsenal get Bayern in the next round of the Champions League. 

Are you not supposed to get an easier draw if you win your group?


----------



## mark st1 (12 Dec 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Arsenal get Bayern in the next round of the Champions League.
> 
> Are you not supposed to get an easier draw if you win your group?



That's correct but surprisingly Bayern didn't win there group so they'd usually be given a harder draw in the Second stage. However they got Arsenal.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

In a shock result Cristiano Ronaldo narrowly beat Jamie Vardy to the Ballon d'Or...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Dec 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Any West Ham fans know if Collins is likely to be okay and start against Burnley in the week? Asking for Fantasy Football reasons.


I doubt very much.



User482 said:


> That said, the defence still looks all over the place to me.
> 
> I'm going to the Hull match on Saturday - first trip to the new stadium.



Yes the defence was all over the place for their first goal but we look so much better with cresswell back and reid is mr consistence.In midfield noble has been shocking and is lacking pace.
Hope you enjoy your day on saturday?.As i said before i like the new stadium but there is a lot who don't but one thing is for certain we won't be going back to the boleyn.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> As i said before i like the new stadium but there is a lot who don't but one thing is for certain we won't be going back to the boleyn.



Not now as the bulldozers are in. How easy is it to get tickets for the London Stadium? I have a trip back to The Manor planned next year and I'd love to take in a match.


----------



## Roadhump (13 Dec 2016)

Off to Goodison tonight, glad I've got a litre of gin in the cupboard, think I might need it when I get in. The way the Toffees have been playing and the way the Gunners have been playing, I fully expect us to get our Arse(nal)s smacked good style.....but let's see what happens....it's the hope that kills you.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Dec 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Off to Goodison tonight, glad I've got a litre of gin in the cupboard, think I might need it when I get in. The way the Toffees have been playing and the way the Gunners have been playing, I fully expect us to get our Arse(nal)s smacked good style.....but let's see what happens....*it's the hope that kills you.*



If you hope for an Arsenal win, then - from a Yiddo.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2016)

Time for Agent Lukaku to step up and do a good job.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Time for Agent Lukaku to step up and do a good job.



5 minutes from time and Everton take the lead.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 5 minutes from time and Everton take the lead.




Great result.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Dec 2016)

Thank you very much The Toffees!


----------



## Dec66 (13 Dec 2016)

My goodness. I enjoyed that.

Watched it in The Maple Tree in Penge, of all places.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Dec 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Watched it in The Maple Tree in Penge, of all places.



Could have been worse: Vange, for example.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2016)

And Brighton go top of the championship which would bode well if it wasn't for the fact that we were top this time last year.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Dec 2016)

Blimey, is there anything like football for roller coaster emotions? I was so down after the toothless performance on Saturday, and now I am so up. I will need a gin or 4 to replace the adrenaline with alcohol and help me sleep. For the first time in quite a while, Eveton showed some team spirit and passion to spare, and the crowd was really up for it as well.

I would be interested to hear what the Hammers on here think of Enner Valencia. When Everton got him on loan in the dying moments of deadline day, most people seemed somewhat underwhelmed, and the word was that West Ham fans generally didn't rate him. His chances at Everton have been very limited but in the past few games he has come on as sub and shown quite a lot of energy. He started tonight, played very well, and again his work rate and energy were excellent,;he was enthusiastically applauded when he was subbed. Playing for a contract perhaps? Or maybe not so bad as first thought?


----------



## Dec66 (14 Dec 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, is there anything like football for roller coaster emotions? I was so down after the toothless performance on Saturday, and now I am so up. I will need a gin or 4 to replace the adrenaline with alcohol and help me sleep. For the first time in quite a while, Eveton showed some team spirit and passion to spare, and the crowd was really up for it as well.
> 
> I would be interested to hear what the Hammers on here think of Enner Valencia. When Everton got him on loan in the dying moments of deadline day, most people seemed somewhat underwhelmed, and the word was that West Ham fans generally didn't rate him. His chances at Everton have been very limited but in the past few games he has come on as sub and shown quite a lot of energy. He started tonight, played very well, and again his work rate and energy were excellent,;he was enthusiastically applauded when he was subbed. Playing for a contract perhaps? Or maybe not so bad as first thought?



The latter. Lukaku was all the better for him being there. I thought Valencia's work was outstanding last night.

I've been seriously ragging Baines for some time now, as (to me) he hasn't looked arsed. Last night, he was excellent. Coleman was even better. Barkley, too, was excellent after a couple of bad mistakes in the first half.

There just seemed to be much more energy, commitment and passion there, from everybody. Everton should play all games under the lights at 7.45 on Tuesdays.

I did laugh at Wenger moaning about Everton "making it physical", when his teams have been the biggest snides in the PL for years.


----------



## Starchivore (14 Dec 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I've been seriously ragging Baines for some time now, as (to me) he hasn't looked arsed. Last night, he was excellent. Coleman was even better. Barkley, too, was excellent after a couple of bad mistakes in the first half.



Probably having Lennon on the wing- who does a lot more work and covering than someone like Mirallas.


----------



## Starchivore (14 Dec 2016)

What a hero this guy is, got to love him.


----------



## Dec66 (14 Dec 2016)

Starchivore said:


> What a hero this guy is, got to love him.


That was a lovely header.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not now as the bulldozers are in. How easy is it to get tickets for the London Stadium? I have a trip back to The Manor planned next year and I'd love to take in a match.



Joe I'm afraid it's not easy at all.There are so many tickets left for members and every premier game they hold a ballot to see who gets one.They don't even go on general sale. no more.
Your best chance for tickets is if we get a good cup run but with us having drawn citeh in the third round i wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Dec 2016)

Dec66 said:


> *Everton should play all games under the lights at 7.45 on Tuesdays.*
> 
> I did laugh at Wenger moaning about Everton "making it physical", when his teams have been the biggest snides in the PL for years.



Yes, there is something about a night game at Goodison with the crowd in uproarious mood that is so special, I can't quite put my finger on it, but it seems to develop a strange kind of momentum that possesses you. It doesn't always happen and can be so flat such as the Norwich cup game earlier this season, but the other extreme like last night is fantastic. Apparently Howard Webb said on BT Sport that he knows of no place quite like it.

Wenger must be a contender for the world's all time ungracious poor loser, which is a shame because I usually enjoy watching his gifted teams.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Dec 2016)

Starchivore said:


> What a hero this guy is, got to love him.



What a photo as well. When I watched that again, the defending, the way Coleman just drifted between the ball watching defenders to head home, seemed so much like what Everton do so often to gift the opposition. Nice to see us do it to them for a change.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2016)

Nice one Zlatan


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Nice one Zlatan


Always knew he would be signing of the season


----------



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Always knew he would be signing of the season



Not according to Micheal Owen !


----------



## Dayvo (14 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Always knew he would be signing of the season



He is class. Unfortunately he's the wrong side of 35, but should have a year or two of quality football still in him in the PL.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Nice one Zlatan



Good goal from him and some *iss poor refereeing to boot.

How Rojo has survived two two-footed lunges in the last 10 days or so is unbelievable.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Dec 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, is there anything like football for roller coaster emotions? I was so down after the toothless performance on Saturday, and now I am so up. I will need a gin or 4 to replace the adrenaline with alcohol and help me sleep. For the first time in quite a while, Eveton showed some team spirit and passion to spare, and the crowd was really up for it as well.
> 
> I would be interested to hear what the Hammers on here think of Enner Valencia. When Everton got him on loan in the dying moments of deadline day, most people seemed somewhat underwhelmed, and the word was that West Ham fans generally didn't rate him. His chances at Everton have been very limited but in the past few games he has come on as sub and shown quite a lot of energy. He started tonight, played very well, and again his work rate and energy were excellent,;he was enthusiastically applauded when he was subbed. Playing for a contract perhaps? Or maybe not so bad as first thought?



Initially valancia started very well for us forming a really good partnership with enner saiko but his form petered out.Last season he was out with a long injury but even when he came back he spent most of his time on the bench.
For me he is to lightweight for the physical demands of premiership football and is easily shrugged off the ball.

I see everton have the chance to buy him permanently at the end of the season for £14.5 I don't want to see him back at west ham but i think everton would be mad to pay that price.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Initially valancia started very well for us forming a really good partnership with enner saiko but his form petered out.Last season he was out with a long injury but even when he came back he spent most of his time on the bench.
> For me he is to lightweight for the physical demands of premiership football and is easily shrugged off the ball.
> 
> I see everton have the chance to buy him permanently at the end of the season for £14.5 I don't want to see him back at west ham but i* think everton would be mad to pay that price*.



Thanks for the reply. That does sound like an awful lot of money, but transfer fees are insane these days, and it looks like a bog standard fee for a big standard striker now. Nothing could be as mad as Everton paying £13.8 M for Oumar Niasse, a total flop, and one of the key factors that got Roberto Martinez sacked, so is the word on the street.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Thanks for the reply. That does sound like an awful lot of money, but transfer fees are insane these days, and it looks like a bog standard fee for a big standard striker now. Nothing could be as mad as Everton paying £13.8 M for Oumar Niasse, a total flop, and one of the key factors that got Roberto Martinez sacked, so is the word on the street.



Prices are absurd lately - the Even Richer English Premier League & China are skewing the market dreadfully.

Some pretty bog standard players now cost around £20m +. Not sure where it will end tbh.

Looking like some Chinese outfit will be snapping up Oscar for £60m - he's a decent player but £60m worth he ain't.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Dec 2016)

Sorry i meant to put million on the end of £14.5.


----------



## postman (15 Dec 2016)

The more i watch PL football,the more i hate it.When did having percentage of the ball,mean so much.Back back back across across back again, goalie hoof,lose it.Start all over again.b a b a b a b a , midfielder hoof it up in the air,with the Centre Forward,sod you strikers term.He is facing his own goalie,what the crap.Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Dec 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Thanks for the reply. That does sound like an awful lot of money, but transfer fees are insane these days, and it looks like a bog standard fee for a big standard striker now. Nothing could be as mad as Everton paying £13.8 M for Oumar Niasse, a total flop, and one of the key factors that got Roberto Martinez sacked, so is the word on the street.


Niasse is in the U-23's, and scoring for fun.


----------



## Donger (15 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> The more i watch PL football,the more i hate it.When did having percentage of the ball,mean so much.Back back back across across back again, goalie hoof,lose it.Start all over again.b a b a b a b a , midfielder hoof it up in the air,with the Centre Forward,sod you strikers term.He is facing his own goalie,what the crap.Sorry for the rant.



Quite agree. I can only stand the highlights packages.

Can't even get excited about the Championship currently, with what is going on at my beloved Blues (Birmingham). For the first time ever, I've not yet been back home to Brum for a match yet this season - even for the Villa game. Something just told me not to invest too much emotionally until we find out what the next bunch of Hong Kong "investors" turn out to be like. Their first act? Sack the brilliant, well-respected (and on his way towards legend status) manager who has performed wonders on a shoestring budget. Stunned and shell-shocked. Think I'll carry on just riding my bike instead.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Dec 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Niasse is in the U-23's, and scoring for fun.



Yes, he is the U-23 top scorer. That form contrasts starkly with his awful form in the admittedly fleeting appearances he made in the PL last season, and makes his situation quite mysterious. Despite Martinez signing him, it soon seemed that he didn't rate him, Koeman clearly doesn't and has told him to sling his hook, but he knocks 13 goals in in 6 U-23 games. Whatever the truth is behind the Oumar mystery, he has been a huge waste of money.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Dec 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Yes, he is the U-23 top scorer. That form contrasts starkly with his awful form in the admittedly fleeting appearances he made in the PL last season, and makes his situation quite mysterious. Despite Martinez signing him, it soon seemed that he didn't rate him, Koeman clearly doesn't and has told him to sling his hook, but he knocks 13 goals in in 6 U-23 games. Whatever the truth is behind the Oumar mystery, he has been a huge waste of money.


Evidently, however, there's a player in there somewhere.

But you're right, it's a mystery.


----------



## Starchivore (16 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I see everton have the chance to buy him permanently at the end of the season for £14.5 I don't want to see him back at west ham but i think everton would be mad to pay that price.



I'd like him at Everton as another striker is needed, and he's put in the effort so far. But not for that money.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Dec 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I'd like him at Everton as another striker is needed, and he's put in the effort so far. But not for that money.


Problem is, that type of money now doesn't seem to buy a particularly outstanding player. To compound matters, it has been put about that Evrton's new major shareholder, Mr. Moshiri, is prepared to splash the cash so prices potentially become inflated by clubs trying to squeeze more juice out of us.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Dec 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Evidently, however, there's a player in there somewhere.



Perhaps so, I haven't researched him that much but I believe he did quite well at Lokomotiv Moscow. If he proved us doubting Thomases wrong I would gladly hold my hands up and wish him well, typical football fan, eh, fickle as ever! Can't see it happening though, Koeman has probably completely burned any possible bridges with his comments about him in the summer.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2016)

and the Leeds machine rolls on, bound to hit a brick wall over Christmas and/or in January, it's our way.


----------



## Stephenite (17 Dec 2016)

That man Zlatan. Again!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Dec 2016)

Forfar had a 4-3 away win today at Cowdenbeath, all glamour and goals.
In the amateur game, we got beat (again) 4-3 at home, no glamour but goals.

Despite being injured, old and it being 10 years since I retired from fitba, I had to re-sign* this week due to falling numbers - and spent the 90 minutes freezing my nuts (and fingers) off in a pair of shorts rather than my usual thermals. Thankfully I was not required as nobody broke their leg; the rule is if they can still stand they'll stay on the park rather than me having to come on. One player went down with 10 minutes to go and looked over to the touchline with a "you'll have to come on" expression on his face; I shouted "get on your f*cking feet and stop giving me that shite" - he did.

* the manager helpfully pointed out that I was 32 years old when our right back was born...


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2016)

Banning Orders for the London Stadium have proved so popular there is now a waiting list of over 12000 to get one.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Dec 2016)

We got lucky today,a soft penalty,three shots hit our woodwork(one by mark noble!)and a shot cleared off the line.
Hull deserved something out of the game but sometimes you have to win ugly.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> We got lucky today,a soft penalty,three shots hit our woodwork(one by mark noble!)and a shot cleared off the line.
> Hull deserved something out of the game but sometimes you have to win ugly.


So many times over the years I've seen West Ham play the other team off the park and end up losing, it's about time we had our turn


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> So many times over the years I've seen West Ham play the other team off the park and end up losing, it's about time we had our turn



The new stadium is one bad move.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The new stadium is one bad move.


I think it's a good one. The problem at the moment is the way the team are playing, especially with the optimism and expectation with which they began the season. Everybody is feeling let down and flat and looking for something to blame, the new ground being the most obvious thing.

If results pick up the atmosphere will take care of itself, it's fans who create that not stadiums. England v Finland in a friendly at the old Wembley and the place was like a graveyard, England v Scotland at the same place and the atmosphere was electric.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2016)

It's an obvious but totally justified target IMO, and it's got nothing to do with atmosphere. The whole negotation process was back room and sketchy as anything; the deal the club have got is incredible, but it's the fans who have to suffer a ground which clearly isn't suited to football while the owners rake in the cash.


----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> We got lucky today,a soft penalty,three shots hit our woodwork(one by mark noble!)and a shot cleared off the line.
> Hull deserved something out of the game but sometimes you have to win ugly.


The starting 11 were all there last season, so it's curious that so many have lost form. At one point Carroll was playing right back to plug the massive hole in defence. The atmosphere was pretty flat but hardly unsurprising given the listlessness of the team. They looked better in the second half when they played with more tempo and started to take players on.


----------



## craigwend (18 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> We got lucky today,a soft penalty,three shots hit our woodwork(one by mark noble!)and a shot cleared off the line.
> Hull deserved something out of the game but sometimes you have to win ugly.



Sadly I suspect we are going down, this due to the slow, slow, sadistic constriction of life out of the club by the 'owners' ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> The starting 11 were all there last season, so it's curious that so many have lost form. At one point Carroll was playing right back to plug the massive hole in defence. The atmosphere was pretty flat but hardly unsurprising given the listlessness of the team. They looked better in the second half when they played with more tempo and started to take players on.


What did you think of the stadium, User482?

Work patterns as a driving instructor meant weekends and evenings so the last time I managed to get to Upton Park was 1988 before full seating and the ground had become a sorry looking dump. I should think it improved a bit when they upgraded.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2016)

The Gooners are up to their usual choking antics a little earlier then usual.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2016)

Tottenham making hard work of Burnley, BUT they are one of those teams you have to get three points from, esp. at home.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2016)

And with that, Spurs take the lead!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Tottenham making hard work of Burnley, BUT they are one of those teams you have to get three points from, esp. at home.




You were saying?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Dec 2016)

So the SFA appointed a racist, homophobic, sexist bigot in Malky Mackay to be Head of Football Development to the cheers of the Old Firm - 

"He's a real football man" said Kris "fat man cannae run" Boyd
"He has experience of banking so understands football finance" says Mark Warburton - that experience was when Mackay was 19 and worked as a teller at a High St bank.

Anyway, the first proposal from the racist, homop...etc Mackay is to announce he's pushing for the Old Firm to be allowed Colt Teams into League 2. The same proposal which has been repeatedly rejected for the basic reason it's pish. It would allow the Bigot Sisters to hoover up even more of Scottish talent which is currently getting a first game with other clubs and put them into a team that would play in front of miniscule crowds getting the everloving shoot kicked out of them by lower league cloggers. 

I bloody hate Scottish football at times.

This is Tory-ball, the entire football system being trampled over for the benefit of two clubs who won't even put these players into the first team because they'll always prefer a foreign import on big bucks anyway.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You were saying?



I was indeed. 

TMN to me.


----------



## User482 (19 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> What did you think of the stadium, User482?
> 
> Work patterns as a driving instructor meant weekends and evenings so the last time I managed to get to Upton Park was 1988 before full seating and the ground had become a sorry looking dump. I should think it improved a bit when they upgraded.



I had mixed feelings about it. On the one hand, there were 20,000 more people than would fit into the Upton Park, entry and exit was painless, and you could get a really good view of the pitch. On the other hand, it lacked atmosphere - you're such a long way from the pitch that it feels a bit disconnected, and the home support were much quieter (maybe because the performance was so awful!). Upton Park was actually in pretty good order the last few years - I think all but one of the stands would've been rebuilt since you last visited. Wenger reckons it took Arsenal two years to get used to the Emirates - I can see why.


----------



## Haitch (19 Dec 2016)

Is this the worst offside decision ever? The game stayed 0-0.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKmGTgFvLPs


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2016)

swl said:


> So the SFA appointed a racist, homophobic, sexist bigot in Malky Mackay to be Head of Football Development to the cheers of the Old Firm -
> 
> "He's a real football man" said Kris "fat man cannae run" Boyd
> "He has experience of banking so understands football finance" says Mark Warburton - that experience was when Mackay was 19 and worked as a teller at a High St bank.
> ...



Agreed. The structure of Scottish football is absolutely rotten. Part of the problem, I think, is that those in charge of other clubs are too scared to speak up or do anything. The only time they've shown any spine was in punting Rangers to the third division (and even that was a concession); but that has changed absolutely nothing as they've spunked millions winning amateur leagues whilst poaching and ruining good Scottish players.

The Old Firm do more harm than good for the game IMO. And I really wish Boyd would STFU about Rangers while he's still a Killie player... It seems to be forgotten that he's ever played for us - in a recent article in The Chronicle here he was described as a "former Rangers and Middlesbrough" player like he'd retired FFS.


----------



## User482 (22 Dec 2016)

Pardew collects his P45...


----------



## Dayvo (22 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> Pardew collects his P45...



And surprise surprise, Sam Allardyce is the bookmakers' favourite to take over.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> Pardew collects his P45...


It was bound to happen, six months ago he was being tipped as the next England manager. That's as big a kiss of death as the infamous "Vote of confidence".


----------



## Roadhump (22 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> And surprise surprise, Sam Allardyce is the bookmakers' favourite to take over.


Well if Big Sam does take over at Palace, that's them out of the relegation stakes.....but then they do say there's a first time for everything


----------



## mark st1 (22 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> Pardew collects his P45...



He deserved to go on this alone...

Nobber.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2016)

Allardyce Must be the most successful manager ever, in making more money being crap than being good.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Dec 2016)

Makes me really pissed off, thought we were a bit different seems though money talks and Premiership survival at any cost including playing Football.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Allardyce Must be the most successful manager ever, in making more money being crap than being good.



Avram Grant


----------



## Chromatic (23 Dec 2016)

Alan H said:


> Is this the worst offside decision ever? The game stayed 0-0.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKmGTgFvLPs




No, that accolade goes to Mr R Tinkler at Elland Road 17th April 1971.


----------



## User482 (23 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Avram Grant


Aaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh!


----------



## Dec66 (23 Dec 2016)

Chromatic said:


> No, that accolade goes to Mr R Tinkler at Elland Road 17th April 1971.


Tony Brown was in his own half when he won the ball, by at least five yards.

Colin Sugett was offside at that point, but he wasn't on the ball and it went nowhere near him. When Jeff Astle got it, in order to tuck it away, he wasn't offside.

The linesman put his flag up as Brown got the ball, but the linesman was correctly overruled by Mr. Tinkler. The Leeds players all stuck their hands up and stopped playing at the sight of the flag. This is known as a "schoolboy error".

Knowing what we now know about the Leeds United of the late 60's and early 70's, it's entirely possible that the linesman had been furnished with a buff envelope before the kickoff containing some "holiday money", but the club had not extended the same courtesy to Mr. Tinkler.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Dec 2016)

I once saw Mr. Pardew having lunch with a lady of a certain age in Pizza Express in West Wickham. The lady in question was not Mrs. Pardew.

However, I'm prepared to believe that it was a purely innocent Iiaison, despite his form for that kind of thing, as (1) Pizza Express in West Wickham is hardly the most impressive or discreet place for a millionaire football manager to take a would-be concubine, and (2) she seemed more interested in me than him, given the looks she was shooting me.

I did look rather "buff" that day, if I say so myself


----------



## MarkF (23 Dec 2016)

Chromatic said:


> No, that accolade goes to Mr R Tinkler at Elland Road 17th April 1971.



The worst I've ever seen was the CL semi final of 4 years ago, Dortmund v Malaga. Clock ticking to 90 minutes, Malaga 2-1 up and one foot in the final, Dortmund needed to score twice in added time..............and did so. The winner had at least 3, possibly 4, Dortmund players well offside! I was watching and couldn't believe the goal was given. I'll never believe that the game wasn't fixed.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Dec 2016)

MarkF said:


> The worst I've ever seen was the CL semi final of 4 years ago, Dortmund v Malaga. Clock ticking to 90 minutes, Malaga 2-1 up and one foot in the final, Dortmund needed to score twice in added time..............and did so. The winner had at least 3, possibly 4, Dortmund players well offside! I was watching and couldn't believe the goal was given. I'll never believe that the game wasn't fixed.


"Dirty" Leeds had form for that sort of thing, which was exposed by (among others) Gary Sprake, many years later.

It's a shame, because they had some outrageously gifted players, who subverted their gift and just became filthy. I mean, at the time, every team had some dirty buggers (Tommy Smith and Ron Yeats at Liverpool, Johnny Morrissey at Everton, Paddy Crerand and Nobby Stiles at Man United, Dave Mackay at Spurs, Peter Storey at Arsenal, Chopper Harris at Chelsea, etc.)... But Leeds had an entire team of them.

It comes to something when Jack Charlton is your least filthy player.

That, in itself, you can kind of write off, saying "well, why couldn't every team be like that?". Factor in the bunging, and it takes on a whole new aspect.

The ultimate irony is that when Leeds reached the European Cup Final in 1975, up against Bayern Munich, they lost. Courtesy of a bent referee.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Dec 2016)

Good old Big Sam is back


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2016)

Could be some interesting signings at palace with Sams indepth knowledge of the rules around transfers and ownerships


----------



## MarkF (23 Dec 2016)

Dec66 said:


> The ultimate irony is that when Leeds reached the European Cup Final in 1975, up against Bayern Munich, they lost. Courtesy of a bent referee.



Talking of which, I was there...........my late father & uncle, both Leeds nuts took me (Bradford City) to Paris. I remember it vividly, I was well happy at the end and my dad clouted me, most of the return journey was in silence..............I still have both programmes, worth over £100 now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Allardyce Must be the most successful manager ever, in making more money being crap than being good.


Don't knock Big Sam, he's not everyone's cup of tea but if you're in a relegation dogfight you couldn't get better. He performed a miracle at Sunderland last year.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2016)

Well that's Palace at 17th place by the end of each season under his charge. 

Nothing like ambition, and that's nothing like ambition.

Mind you, better he's at Palace than in charge of the national side.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Mind you, better he's at Palace than in charge of the national side.



He's the only England manager with 100% record.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> He's the only England manager with 100% record.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2016)

And if I remember correctly, it was the last kick of the match after several minutes of injury time.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Dec 2016)

Outside of 3rd world politics, In what other job could you be sacked so publicly for something as serious as corruption, and yet re employed by a seemingly reputable entity just weeks later? In my industry you'd be finished for good. 
I'm not someone who rants against standards in professional football normally and I know it's not the most transparent and respected industry, but I find this genuinely distasteful and I'm surprised there's not more of a moral backlash.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Dec 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Outside of 3rd world politics, In what other job could you be sacked so publicly for something as serious as corruption, and yet re employed by a seemingly reputable entity just weeks later? In my industry you'd be finished for good.
> I'm not someone who rants against standards in professional football normally and I know it's not the most transparent and respected industry, but I find this genuinely distasteful and I'm surprised there's not more of a moral backlash.



Very similar to the Malky Mackay situation - very publicly sacked for racism, homophobia, anti-Semitism and sexism - later given one of the top jobs within the SFA developing football.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Dec 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Outside of 3rd world politics, In what other job could you be sacked so publicly for something as serious as corruption, and yet re employed by a seemingly reputable entity just weeks later? In my industry you'd be finished for good.
> I'm not someone who rants against standards in professional football normally and I know it's not the most transparent and respected industry, but I find this genuinely distasteful and I'm surprised there's not more of a moral backlash.


In fairness to Allardyce... What the Telegraph had on him was a long, long way short of corruption.

In fact, it was much ado about pretty much nothing.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Dec 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Outside of 3rd world politics, In what other job could you be sacked so publicly for something as serious as corruption, and yet re employed by a seemingly reputable entity just weeks later? In my industry you'd be finished for good.
> I'm not someone who rants against standards in professional football normally and I know it's not the most transparent and respected industry, but I find this genuinely distasteful and I'm surprised there's not more of a moral backlash.


Banking/financial services and tabloid journalism spring to mind immediately as two areas of employment where ethics don't play a huge role. And politics across the globe is riddled with crooks. Not only poor countries.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Outside of 3rd world politics, In what other job could you be sacked so publicly for something as serious as corruption, and yet re employed by a seemingly reputable entity just weeks later? In my industry you'd be finished for good.
> I'm not someone who rants against standards in professional football normally and I know it's not the most transparent and respected industry, but I find this genuinely distasteful and I'm surprised there's not more of a moral backlash.



I wont just 'like' this, i'll even here here it!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

Even though my misses and Adrian, plus one or two more, are Palace fans, I hope they get relegated as I just read that Allardyce has been offered £4 million (in addition to his salary) just to _avoid_ relegation.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

swl said:


> Very similar to the Malky Mackay situation - very publicly sacked for racism, homophobia, anti-Semitism and sexism - later given one of the top jobs within the SFA developing football.


Ah, but Malky has been on a course and kept a scrapbook as evidence of how he's not like that no more mister.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Dec 2016)

Micky Turian scores with a diving backheel!


----------



## mark st1 (26 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Micky Turian scores with a diving backheel!



 A hint of offside ! What a finish though


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Even though my misses and Adrian, plus one or two more, are Palace fans, I hope they get relegated as I just read that Allardyce has been offered £4 million (in addition to his salary) just to _avoid_ relegation.


Will that be declared to the tax man, if they stay up? Or slipped to him in a brown envelope(or a suitcase)?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2016)

Jermaine Beckford proves he is still all Leeds today


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Jermaine Beckford proves he is still all Leeds today


Did I hear right .He'd only been on the pitch for 4 mins and just back from a ban for fighting a team mate 
Meanwhile the foxes flirt with relegation continues


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Did I hear right .He'd only been on the pitch for 4 mins and just back from a ban for fighting a team mate
> Meanwhile the foxes flirt with relegation continues



Yep. First game back from a 3 match ban for fighting with a team mate, comes on as a sub and three minutes later gets another red card and likely 4 game ban.

He will always be loved at Leeds for this:



Jonny Howson who played that ball through for him also got sent off today!


Leicester might be wrong end of the table, but I think this year Swansea and Hull City are nailed on to go down so that leaves you or Sunderland to take the last spot. I can't see Sunderland finishing above you and there will also be someone else gets dragged into it, so I think you will be safe.


----------



## gavgav (26 Dec 2016)

I put my annual Boxing Day tenner on a 6 fold accumulator and was all set for £120 until Plymouth Argyle conceded a last minute equaliser to Wycombe


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leicester might be wrong end of the table, but I think this year Swansea and Hull City are nailed on to go down so that leaves you or Sunderland to take the last spot. I can't see Sunderland finishing above you and there will also be someone else gets dragged into it, so I think you will be safe.


That's just what I was saying to Bil after today's results . Strangely Leicester are now where I expect them to be but after last season has raised expectations some what


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2016)

Popped along to the Forfar v Clyde match this afternoon, a proper Christmas cracker of a game.

It finished 4-3 to Forfar, coming back from 3-2 down with 10 minutes to play, and netting the winning goal in the 90th minute.

The match will have been filmed and I'll post the highlights once they are available as a few of the goals were excellent, and a stonewall howler of a penalty conceded as well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Popped along to the Forfar v Clyde match this afternoon, a proper Christmas cracker of a game.
> 
> It finished 4-3 to Forfar, coming back from 3-2 down with 10 minutes to play, and netting the winning goal in the 90th minute.
> 
> The match will have been filmed and I'll post the highlights once they are available as a few of the goals were excellent, and a stonewall howler of a penalty conceded as well.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgyapTaTR8A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2016)

My team lost again yesterday. We have a relegation fight to face in the new year,no matter what our manager says about us being too good to go down. 
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/12/grimsby-stanley-2/ Ah well,at least it makes watching the games interesting,instead of mid table boring stuff!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Dec 2016)

Great result for the hammers yesterday,against a poor swansea team.
No lucky result this time,even nortveidt had a good game!.
Carroll is a handful against any team and i just hope for his and ours sake that he stays injury free.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Great result for the hammers yesterday,against a poor swansea team.
> No lucky result this time,even nortveidt had a good game!.
> Carroll is a handful against any team and i just hope for his and ours sake that he stays injury free.


If we'd started the season with these results we'd be thinking we could do a Leicester City.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2016)

Norwich (my 2nd team) were relegated last year cos they _didn't _sack the manager long before the end of the season.

They will get nowhere near the promotion group if they _don't_ sack the manager immediately.


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> My team lost again yesterday. We have a relegation fight to face in the new year,no matter what our manager says about us being too good to go down.
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/12/grimsby-stanley-2/ Ah well,at least it makes watching the games interesting,instead of mid table boring stuff!


Definitely the wrong kind of interesting. May it stay a lot more dull than the decline and fall of my club, though this season seems to be going well enough (same as last year though...).


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Definitely the wrong kind of interesting. May it stay a lot more dull than the decline and fall of my club, though this season seems to be going well enough (same as last year though...).


At least Stanley are now financially in the black and owned by a bloke who spends sensibly,not erratically Unlike the Morecambe FC owner. Listening to Radio Lancs, it sounds like they're in trouble.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37883254


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> At least Stanley are now financially in the black and owned by a bloke who spends sensibly,not erratically Unlike the Morecambe FC owner. Listening to Radio Lancs, it sounds like they're in trouble.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37883254


That's a good start. My lot have got financial stability too- when and if they start moving up the divisions they've got more of a chance to stay up.


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgyapTaTR8A&feature=youtu.be



Best 20 minutes footie I've watched for ages! Good goals, skill and commitment plus a Father Christmas pitch invasion. It could have been 8 all.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Best 20 minutes footie I've watched for ages! Good goals, skill and commitment plus a Father Christmas pitch invasion. It could have been 8 all.



When are they going to lose their bottle?

Chris Houghton has done a good job with them. Hope they go up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Best 20 minutes footie I've watched for ages! Good goals, skill and commitment plus a Father Christmas pitch invasion. It could have been 8 all.





Dayvo said:


> When are they going to lose their bottle?
> 
> Chris Houghton has done a good job with them. Hope they go up.



Chris Houghton at Forfar? Who knew???


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> When are they going to lose their bottle?
> 
> Chris Houghton has done a good job with them. Hope they go up.


Brighton are in a far better place than last year when their unbeaten run had too many draws. I think they could do it this year but I wouldn't rule out an implosion. I'd be happy to see us go up even if it was just for a depressingly tough year!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Brighton are in a far better place than last year when their unbeaten run had too many draws. I think they could do it this year but I wouldn't rule out an implosion. I'd be happy to see us go up even if it was just for a depressingly tough year!


I'm always surprised at the amount of fans they can draw these days. Get into the PL, get some multi million pound backing and they could be a force.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2016)

I see Swansea 's experiment with the Yank didn't go to well... Pardew anyone 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38442329


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I see Swansea 's experiment with the Yank didn't go to well... Pardew anyone
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38442329




Lol. That's didn't take long did it?


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I'm always surprised at the amount of fans they can draw these days. Get into the PL, get some multi million pound backing and they could be a force.


There's not a lot of competition down here so the catchment is fairly large.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2016)

That's better from the foxes . Mine you it was against West Ham 
Listen to most of the game on local radio sounded a good game which could have gone either way and we kept giving Payet free kick pratice that's not clever . But 3 points to us 
Comon you Foxes


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Dec 2016)

Stream kept freezing so i also listened on the radio.Crap ref so many yellow cards.
Wasn't the free flowing football of last season from Leicester but you needed to grind out a result.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> That's better from the foxes . Mine you it was against West Ham
> Listen to most of the game on local radio sounded a good game which could have gone either way and we kept giving Payet free kick pratice that's not clever . But 3 points to us
> Comon you Foxes



They did look a bit sharper but West Ham were dire. I thought Linekar's late surge for the title comment on MOTD was amusing.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They did look a bit sharper but West Ham were dire. I thought Linekar's late surge for the title comment on MOTD was amusing.


You never know strange things happen 
It appears our teams how spent 3 seasons trading places with one another


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jan 2017)

C O Y S!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Watford are going to win this 5-4


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Watford are going to win this 5-4


I will give you 10 grand if they do lol


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

8-0 Spurs


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> I will give you 10 grand if they do lol



I'm quoting this just in case.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm quoting this just in case.


What happened to the mighty Leeds anyway....i used to go to Elland rd quite a bit when i lived in York....happy days.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> I will give you 10 grand if they do lol



And he (averageaverageleeds ) will give you ten grand if they don't. 

Still only 0-4.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Dayvo said:


> And he (averageaverageleeds ) will give you ten grand if they don't.
> 
> Still only 0-4.



It's amazing how quickly you can go off people


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Only another 4 goals needed in injury time


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only another 4 goals needed in injury time


No probs..Kane O and Alli should sort it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> No probs..Kane O and Alli should sort it



That would have been very impressive, they both had been substituted.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That would have been very impressive, they both had been substituted.


You may be able to tell i am watching Captain America on the box lol!
4-0 then?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

Watford were complete and utter rubbish. Shameful performance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> You may be able to tell i am watching Captain America on the box lol!
> 4-0 then?



5-4 it finished.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Watford were complete and utter rubbish. Shameful performance.


You said it!
Spurs up to 3rd then?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Watford were complete and utter rubbish. Shameful performance.



Big night Wednesday, Ian!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> You said it!
> Spurs up to 3rd then?




Unfortunately so.
To cheer me up I now need Fat Sam's Palace to do a number on Arrrsehole Whinger.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Big night Wednesday, Ian!




Indeed. Big time. We need to knock you off your lofty perch. And I think we will.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

City lost so well happy


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. Big time. We need to knock you off your lofty perch. And I think we will.



Don't be so sure. I think it'll be a draw, myself.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> City lost so well happy



Takes the shine of it though that the loss was against the bin dippers.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Takes the shine of it though that the loss was against the bin dippers.


I couldnt possibly comment...nothing worse than s bad dose of the Klop tho


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Well at least i saved 10k....best splash on a Pinerello instead!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> What happened to the mighty Leeds anyway....i used to go to Elland rd quite a bit when i lived in York....happy days.



I hope they get back in the Prem' soon - they're overdue another 5-1 mauling by Chelsea.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I hope they get back in the Prem' soon - they're overdue another 5-1 mauling by Chelsea.



We'll come wreck your scoreboard again.

Cracking goal by Arsenal that


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2017)

Giroud blimey that's a touch


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Don't be so sure. I think it'll be a draw, myself.




Well at least the Voyeur has knocked you down a peg... so far..


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well at least the Voyeur has knocked you down a peg... so far..



Must be a tough fixture for you with Spurts being your 2nd favourite team and all that. You've often spoken very fondly of them .


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well at least the Voyeur has knocked you down a peg... so far..



Palace have nothing to offer: 3 points to ArseAnal.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking goal by Arsenal that



Gotta love Giroud. Genius.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

No sky sports...boo hoo


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2017)

Ah, I've got it on radio 5 live, plus the bbc web feed. Looking forward to seeing it on MOTD later


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> No sky sports...boo hoo



Neither do I


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Neither do I


Bummer! Been watching a lot more footy since getting BT Sports...although premier games are as rare as hens teeth.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. Big time. We need to knock you off your lofty perch. And I think we will.



Bit nervous about this one - are you going?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bummer! Been watching a lot more footy since getting BT Sports...although premier games are as rare as hens teeth.



Use a streaming site.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bit nervous about this one - are you going?



Nope, will be watching from the relative comfort of my local boozer.


----------



## MarkF (1 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Giroud blimey that's a touch



One of the best goals I've ever seen, the Man U similar effort was offside so way behind this legitimate piece of skill & imagination.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> One of the best goals I've ever seen, the Man U similar effort was offside so way behind this legitimate piece of skill & imagination.



He said it was luck in the post match interview.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2017)

Ah, but the harder you work, the luckier you are


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bummer! Been watching a lot more footy since getting BT Sports...although premier games are as rare as hens teeth.


One every Saturday evening.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> One of the best goals I've ever seen, the Man U similar effort was offside so way behind this legitimate piece of skill & imagination.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2017)

Well done Sunderland.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done Sunderland.


As a foxes fan dam up Liverpool 
I would have liked to be moving away from the bottom not staying the same


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> As a foxes fan dam up Liverpool
> I would have liked to be moving away from the bottom not staying the same



We're coming to swap places with you


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We're coming to swap places with you


We will hopefully be playing one another next year in the premier league it's about time we got some easy games
I see your ex Leicester striker still scoring for you . Good results all round for you


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2017)

Best piece of football news today (5 year old Bradley wins goal of the month):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38490903


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> We will hopefully be playing one another next year in the premier league it's about time we got some easy games
> I see your ex Leicester striker still scoring for you . Good results all round for you



Wood first goal was a cracker.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2017)

Christ above Mike Dean & Co having a stinker.

Very dodgy red card against WHUFC and Zlatan well offside for the second goal.

Can't imagine Jose moaning about decisions post match.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2017)

Is there a new rule for offsides & Man U?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Is there a new rule for offsides & Man U?



Video technology replays needed - what the assistant ref' was up to is beyond me - Zlatan was about 1m offside.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2017)

That Mike Dean has always been a top ref


----------



## Roadhump (2 Jan 2017)

Is Mike Dean Jasper Carrot's twin brother?


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Video technology replays needed - what the assistant ref' was up to is beyond me - Zlatan was about 1m offside.



I wouldn't want that, I like the controversy created by bad decisions. It's just that Man U have had 2 very obviously offside goals in a week, it's not as if they are Burton and hardly anybody is watching!

If they get a 3rd offside goal, one that stops Liverpool winning the title, then that would prove the lack of video technology is to footballs greater benefit.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Video technology replays needed - what the assistant ref' was up to is beyond me - Zlatan was about 1m offside.



Deffo re vid replays. Rugby has 'em, so does cricket, hell, even snooker uses the tech. It's about time footy was dragged into the 21st century...


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> I wouldn't want that, I like the controversy created by bad decisions. It's just that Man U have had 2 very obviously offside goals in a week, it's not as if they are Burton and hardly anybody is watching!
> 
> If they get a 3rd offside goal, one that stops Liverpool winning the title, then that would prove the lack of video technology is to footballs greater benefit.



2 in a week blimey let it go mate they were separated by a year


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Jan 2017)

I was at the "mike dean show"last night and had a great view of the sending off.
My initial thought was it was a 50/50 tackle but jones did make a meal of it.

We have got some bad referees in the premier but mike dean has got to be at the top,it's all about ME with him.

I actually thought we played quite well and could have scored when antonio was through but the game changer for united(apart from the sending off)was bringing rashford on.He roasted our right back norvdveit and the pass to set up mata for the goal was very good.

Once again for the second goal the officials got it totally wrong as there were three united players offside.

No sour grapes from me but the sending off spoiled what looked like a good game.i don't think united played particularly well but with a man over on a big pitch it was not if they would score but when.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I was at the "mike dean show"last night and had a great view of the sending off.
> My initial thought was it was a 50/50 tackle but jones did make a meal of it.
> 
> We have got some bad referees in the premier but mike dean has got to be at the top,it's all about ME with him.
> ...



I've just seen it on motd and the sending off was laughable did ruin the game for me that Kouyate was lucky for that challenge on Mkhitaryan far worse than the red that was given imo. That Antonio should have had you lot 2-0 even when you did have 10 men. Ibra had a perfect goal chalked off the other day against boro so swings and roundabouts ( although I know I will moan when Utd don't get a decision next time )


----------



## User482 (3 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I was at the "mike dean show"last night and had a great view of the sending off.
> My initial thought was it was a 50/50 tackle but jones did make a meal of it.
> 
> We have got some bad referees in the premier but mike dean has got to be at the top,it's all about ME with him.
> ...



I'd be more charitable to Mike Dean if he wasn't such a preening, self-regarding bell end. Someone needs to remind him that the match isn't about him.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jan 2017)

Not great quality but Laurent Robert did the overhead backheel thing years ago!


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Is there a new rule for offsides & Man U?


Zlatan's body was offside but his nose was on


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Zlatan's body was offside but his nose was on


Good finish and not surprised the ref missed it!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Zlatan's body was offside but his nose was on


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


>


Pro footballers...what a credit to schoolboy humour!


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Pro footballers...what a credit to schoolboy humour!



Joey Barton & Pro Footballer are not words I can relate to


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Deffo re vid replays. Rugby has 'em, so does cricket, hell, even snooker uses the tech. It's about time footy was dragged into the 21st century...


Interruptions are part of the natural play in both those sports. It would ruin a football match, and where would the game be without the odd headline grabbing controversy? Adds to it in my opinion.


----------



## Inertia (3 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Interruptions are part of the natural play in both those sports. It would ruin a football match, and where would the game be without the odd headline grabbing controversy? Adds to it in my opinion.


There is usually so much whinging and protest after a sending off that there would have been time to check. As it can completely ruin a game why not check?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2017)

Inertia said:


> There is usually so much whinging and protest after a sending off that there would have been time to check. As it can completely ruin a game why not check?



My view entirely. Garth Crooks is an advocate of the 'controversy adds to the game mantra'. Whilst I respect everyone's opinion on this as we are all entitled to think what we want; I simply cannot agree.

The game is about pitting the skills of two teams head to head and may the best team win etc. Obviously I accept that, as in life, a bit of Lady Luck will always play a part in the end result but what should not play a part is errors made by the officials. The technology exists and it ought to be used imo.

Cries of "it interrupts the flow of the play" don't work for me. Play stops all the time anyway and especially following controversial decisions.

Replays work well in other sports that are equally, if not more, fluid than football and in tennis it has become part of audience participation with the hand clap etc.

For those who watch a lot of football on TV it is self evident that replays work - quite often the viewer has been made aware that a decision is either wrong or right whilst the players are still arguing on the pitch with the ref'!

Similarly, not every decision needs reviewing, just the major game changers - maybe allow the referee to review any decision that he wishes to and give the captain of each team up to a maximum of three views per match as per tennis.

Trials worked well in this years World Club Championship and the trials are still continuing I gather.

Sadly football's governing bodies are notoriously luddite by nature so it may take a while to be adopted but I am convinced that eventually it will become the norm. I always saw the very successful implementation of goal line technology as the very welcome thin end of the wedge.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2017)

Mike Dean got a right pasting in the press today, was it justified? I wish he had sent 'The Human Handgrenade' Bilic to the stands on H&S grounds.


----------



## MarkF (3 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My view entirely. Garth Crooks is an advocate of the 'controversy adds to the game mantra'. Whilst I respect everyone's opinion on this as we are all entitled to think what we want; I simply cannot agree.
> 
> The game is about pitting the skills of two teams head to head and may the best team win etc. Obviously I accept that, as in life, a bit of Lady Luck will always play a part in the end result but what should not play a part is errors made by the officials. The technology exists and it ought to be used imo.
> 
> ...



Don't agree at all, L666ds having a perfectly good goal disallowed against Bradford City, is more enjoyable than us scoring.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Don't agree at all, L666ds having a perfectly good goal disallowed against Bradford City, is more enjoyable than us scoring.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

C'mon Bournemouth. 2 nil up already. Arrsole Whinger not a happy bunny


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

Arsenal players arguing with each other...get's better and better.
Keep it together now Bournemouth.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

Bournemouth now 3 nil up.
And as usual Goons PL challenge going down the drain.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

oooh they're fighting back 3-2 
Good goal that.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2017)

You can see what's coming


----------



## Lonestar (3 Jan 2017)

3-3


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> You can see what's coming




Yeah thanks mate.............


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

Never in doubt


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah thanks mate.............



Pretty sure the Bournmouth captain should take more blame than me


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2017)

Ah gawd, was put through the wringer tonight... At least we salvaged a point. Man... 

Gotta love Giroud tho.  One goal and two assists.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2017)

Are highlights on anywhere?


----------



## Roadhump (3 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah gawd, was put through the wringer tonight... At least we salvaged a point. Man...
> 
> Gotta love Giroud tho.  One goal and two assists.


He is on fire at the moment. Was he injured earlier in the season? Can't understand why he wasn't in the Arsenal starting 11 for so long.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2017)

@Grant Fondo - think MOTD is on tomorrow night.

@Roadhump - I believe he was. Think he also got sent off as well. He might not be the most elegant player in the team i.e. a la Ozil, but he's got that old-style centre forward vibe about him that seems to be working really well at the moment. Would love to see him play alongside Sanchez in a 4-4-2...


----------



## MarkF (3 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Are highlights on anywhere?



YouTube


----------



## Roadhump (4 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> @Grant Fondo - think MOTD is on tomorrow night.
> 
> @Roadhump - I believe he was. Think he also got sent off as well. He might not be the most elegant player in the team i.e. a la Ozil, but he's got that old-style centre forward vibe about him that seems to be working really well at the moment. Would love to see him play alongside Sanchez in a 4-4-2...


He might not be the most elegant player, but that isn't the style of a big centre forward. I think he is a great player, although when he plays against Everton I can't stand him because he almost always scores against us . When we played Arsenal at Goodison last month, he came on as sub and there was a collective groan around the ground as everyone thought, "Damn, forgot he was on the bench, that's at least one more to them". For once it didn't happen though .

I use to have him in my FL team and he got me loads of points, but with him being sidelined for so long this season, I've had to think about other options.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2017)

So Mike Dean has been proved wrong as WHUFC have had the red card overturned - a disgusting performance by Dean which changed the whole nature of the game. Up to that point WHUFC were playing really well (better than MUFC imo) and have been royally screwed by this incompetent official - and that's without mentioning the MUFC goal that was about 1m offside.

I'll not go on about video technology again....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2017)

Blue half of London has just gone very quiet.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2017)

Deserved goal for the Spurtz tossers. Chelsea defenders just stood off him, useless berks.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Deserved goal for the Spurtz tossers. Chelsea defenders just stood off him, useless berks.



Don't go dissin my turf unless you mean burk  stale game just cancelling each other out in midfield. Needed a goal so hope the 2nd half is better have Hazard and Costa in my dream team so need goals !


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Don't go dissin my turf unless you mean burk  stale game just cancelling each other out in midfield. Needed a goal so hope the 2nd half is better have Hazard and Costa in my dream team so need goals !




It's going to need a very good half time team talk from Conte.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's going to need a very good half time team talk from Conte.



That's a pen !


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2017)

FFS


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jan 2017)

Blimey Alli is on fire the last few games ! I will slip him in my dream team that will put him bang out of form


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2017)

Jolly good


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2017)

Well done Spurs - deserved winners.

Thought we looked well off in mid-field and some of our passing was tardy to say the least.

Bring on the next game....


----------



## LarryDuff (4 Jan 2017)

Come on you Spurs!
Up to 3rd.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2017)

That has opened the door for Man U to make a bid for the title


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> He might not be the most elegant player, but that isn't the style of a big centre forward. I think he is a great player, although when he plays against Everton I can't stand him because he almost always scores against us . When we played Arsenal at Goodison last month, he came on as sub and there was a collective groan around the ground as everyone thought, "Damn, forgot he was on the bench, that's at least one more to them". For once it didn't happen though .



Akh, we weren't at the races that particular night. That was abysmal, it really was... Ho hum.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2017)

Good result for us last night. If Chelski had won we were probably looking at aiming for top 4. 5 points is still going to take some making up I think though


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jan 2017)

West Ham faithful are a bit quiet on the forum tonight


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jan 2017)

FA Cup's crap anyway, who needs it?


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2017)

I had a little flutter on there being 5 or more goals, I was worried for a minute there 

Good job City never got out of 2nd gear or West Ham could have been really embarrassed


----------



## Stephenite (6 Jan 2017)

City's kit is shoot. Looks like they're running around in pyjamas.


----------



## User482 (6 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> FA Cup's crap anyway, who needs it?


Concentrating on the league this year. Well, I hope so.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> FA Cup's crap anyway, who needs it?



Micky Mouse cup


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Concentrating on the league this year. Well, I hope so.


I'll be surprised if Payet is still there come 1st February.


----------



## MarkF (7 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> City's kit is shoot. Looks like they're running around in pyjamas.



It's horrible, how can a company make light blue look grey?


----------



## ozboz (7 Jan 2017)

I was bought a City shirt for xmas by my Son,,must say It did'nt look to well on the telly , but looks really well when I wear it , 



MarkF said:


> It's horrible, how can a company make light blue look grey?


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2017)

Not much happening round the corner at the local derby at Sutton. Traffic chaos has at least abated for now


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jan 2017)

3-0 win last night for Hibs, 2-1 away win today for Forfar 
3-0 home defeat in the amateur game


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jan 2017)

We're through to the 4th round for the first time since 2010.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/01/stanley-luton-2/


----------



## MarkF (7 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> We're through to the 4th round for the first time since 2010.
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/01/stanley-luton-2/



Were all 11 players yours?


----------



## MarkF (7 Jan 2017)

I watched Bradford beat Chesterfield 2-0 today (should have been 5-0) and the best player on view, by a mile, was Ched Evans, I would imagine he'll be moving on in the next few days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

Arsenal are very lucky to only be 1 nil down at half time.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jan 2017)

Reading keeper had a bit of a shocker for Utd's 4th today


----------



## Stephenite (7 Jan 2017)

Does anyone want Rooney to score another goal for Utd?

We should probably have a poll!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Were all 11 players yours?




There i was watching the Preston v Arsenal match, thinking North End have only played one FA Cup match this season and they're already out. Whereas Stanley have played three and won three. I remembered who we'd beaten in the second round but couldn't remember who we beat in the first. Then you pop up!!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jan 2017)

Preston didn't put away there chances in the first half and they paid the price.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Does anyone want Rooney to score another goal for Utd?
> 
> We should probably have a poll!



When did he score for Peterborough?


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Does anyone want Rooney to score another goal for Utd?
> 
> We should probably have a poll!



Yes a 95th minute winner in the next league game would be a fitting end to his Utd career.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When did he score for Peterborough?



Or Dundee. Or Newcastle.

The Manchester = United thing has always vaguely annoyed me.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2017)

Giroud pulled our irons out of the fire yet *again* 

Man...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Or Dundee. Or Newcastle.
> 
> The Manchester = United thing has always vaguely annoyed me.



It really riles me. 

Also annoyed me the other day when Man City and Leicester City were playing and the commentators kept calling Man City City.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)

Even worse is Man Utd are not even in Manchester


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It really riles me.
> 
> Also annoyed me the other day when Man City and Leicester City were playing and the commentators kept calling Man City City.



Yeah, I think it's the laziness, and arrogance, of pundits that annoys me most. At least in England they seem to have stopped banging on about "The Big Four", but in Scotland the boner over the old firm seems stronger than ever.


----------



## Stephenite (7 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When did he score for Peterborough?


There'll be someone along from Peterborough Phantoms in a minute wondering what you're on about.


----------



## Stephenite (7 Jan 2017)

@Supersuperleeds @AndyRM Commentators and the like really ought to try to appear neutral. I agree it is laziness on their part. But i am allowed to be totally and unequivocally biased.

If i had written 'Come on you _reds_!'* would you be raising a point of order? What about the Benficans?! 

* and, no, i don't mean Salford Reds, @potsy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> @Supersuperleeds @AndyRM Commentators and the like really ought to try to appear neutral. I agree it is laziness on their part. But i am allowed to be totally and unequivocally biased.
> 
> If i had written 'Come on you _reds_!'* would you be raising a point of order? What about the Benficans?!
> 
> * and, no, i don't mean Salford Reds, @potsy



I would question how someone from Olso came to support Charlton


----------



## Stephenite (7 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I would question how someone from Olso came to support Charlton


Are you from Leicester? I live in Oslo at the mo'. I'm born and raised Manc. My dad's from Salford.

For what it's worth i'm not sure geographical origin/location is so very important these days. I've met some very passionate fans of english football teams who are 'foreign'. I know a norwegian Leeds supporter here in Norway who has Leeds tattoos and travels to watch the games often. There's no way you could call him not a proper fan. There's also a bloke who has had his car painted in Stoke City colours. I have a photo somewhere. I was gobsmacked when i saw it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, I think it's the laziness, and arrogance, of pundits that annoys me most. At least in England they seem to have stopped banging on about "The Big Four", but in Scotland the boner over the old firm seems stronger than ever.



Can't agree there @AndyRM - the 'boner' in the heavily weighted ex-LFC punditry teams within Sky, the Beeb & BT is always for 'The History' club.

They are positively orgasmic when discussing yet another momentous night at Anfield and you'd think some of the players could walk on water whilst solving the entire world's problems.

Christ knows how they have got a toe hold into the punditry money trough but it is almost like a LFC closed shop.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can't agree there @AndyRM - the 'boner' in the heavily weighted ex-LFC punditry teams within Sky, the Beeb & BT is always for 'The History' club.
> 
> They are positively orgasmic when discussing yet another momentous night at Anfield and you'd think some of the players could walk on water whilst solving the entire world's problems.
> 
> Christ knows how they have got a toe hold into the punditry money trough but it is almost like a LFC closed shop.



Agree there lawro Hansen etc ruined motd imo so glad to see the back of them. Used to love Andy Gray but mainly as he seemed to hate the bin dippers  BT's co commenters I can't stand. Mcmanaman's monotone voice Hargreaves Owen Savage urgh they give me the hump. Sky's seem far better Neville Smudger Smith and Niall Quinn all seem extremely knowledgable and contribute good information. I know Sky seem universally hated but nobody can deny they with Scudamore have made the Prem the machine it is.

Edit suppose I shouldn't use Prem as the Utd abbreviation haters might get the ump


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2017)

Listened to Preston v Arsenal on R5 Alan Green first half, watched 2nd half BT sport .... 1-0 R5


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2017)

I don't have BT sport, so R5 it was for me. Footy commentary at its best. OK, I will also listen to Talksport, but R5 is where I'm at.

Besides, I was driving home from a cat show at the time anyway LOL


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Preston didn't put away there chances in the first half and they paid the price.



Yes. That cross from the right that the striker missed by about 6 inches could've put us out of our misery and stopped ANOTHER Arsenal in the final happening.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> I don't have BT sport, so R5 it was for me. Footy commentary at its best. OK, I will also listen to Talksport, but R5 is where I'm at.
> 
> Besides, I was driving home from a cat show at the time anyway LOL


Totally agree, had talk sport on for 3 minutes and got the usual headache with over enthusiastic commentary. R5 rocks .... Only TMS tops it, but I can't mention on this illustrious thread lol


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes. That cross from the right that the striker missed by about 6 inches could've put us out of our misery and stopped ANOTHER Arsenal in the final happening.


Gave it a good go tho... Any team will struggle against them with Giroud on this form.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes. That cross from the right that the striker missed by about 6 inches could've put us out of our misery and stopped ANOTHER Arsenal in the final happening.



Ah, by such fine margins...


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Gave it a good go tho... Any team will struggle against them with Giroud on this form.


We'll get them at home in the next round and sort him!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

Find out Monday


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Totally agree, had talk sport on for 3 minutes and got the usual headache with over enthusiastic commentary. R5 rocks .... Only TMS tops it, but I can't mention on this illustrious thread lol



Nothing wrong with TMS  Best listened to with mini-radio under the bedclothes at stupid hours of the morning


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jan 2017)

They were on about the FA Cup on the radio before yesterday's games,saying how they can't remember cup winners and finalists,apart from Wigan, Millwall and Aston Villa and Newcastle, in the last 20 years, as it's always the same teams in the final. I can remember up to about 1991 and then it becomes a haze of Man Utd,Arsenal,and Chelsea.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Here, have a list





I've looked. The only time Crystal Palace is mentioned is for the venue and the losers.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Here, have a list


Thanks... Possible 300,000 at 1923 final, whooaaah!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thanks... Possible 300,000 at 1923 final, whooaaah!


Bolton v West Ham, with the white horse and all that. If i remember rightly.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can't agree there @AndyRM - the 'boner' in the heavily weighted ex-LFC punditry teams within Sky, the Beeb & BT is always for 'The History' club.
> 
> They are positively orgasmic when discussing yet another momentous night at Anfield and you'd think some of the players could walk on water whilst solving the entire world's problems.
> 
> Christ knows how they have got a toe hold into the punditry money trough but it is almost like a LFC closed shop.



I should have said Liverpool were the exception. Probably because I thought that was dying down a bit too after they made a bollocks of winning something for the first time in ages, but then an excitable manager came along and the love fest ramped up again. Very, very tedious.


----------



## PaulB (8 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I should have said Liverpool were the exception. Probably because I thought that was dying down a bit too after they made a bollocks of winning something for the first time in ages, but then an excitable manager came along and the love fest ramped up again. Very, very tedious.


Ahh, never won anything?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2017)

PaulB said:


> Ahh, never won anything?


What part of the post you quoted stated that?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> What part of the post you quoted stated that?



Fun fact: Killie won the Scottish League Cup in the same year as Liverpool won the English version. 

We beat Celtic with a beauty of a goal. 

They needed penalties to beat Cardiff.


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2017)

Ive just been watching some clips from early FA Cup Finals , one in particular stands out to me , 1956, City v Bitmingham , famous for Bert and his broken neck , the scorer of Citys 2nd was a lad called Jack Dyson , born in Oldham , after his time at City he went on to be a 1st Class Cricketer with Lancashire and did very well , I used to live about 1/4 mile away from him in the mid 70's , but never knew who he was ,


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2017)

He isn't the only one to play both cricket and football at that level. Dennis Compton springs to mind as well - Middlesex CCC & Arsenal. Represented England at both sports too, and won up two League titles and one FA Cup with the Gunners.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jan 2017)

Ian Botham is my favourite cricketing footballer.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2017)

Scunthorpe United, IIRC...


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> He isn't the only one to play both cricket and football at that level. Dennis Compton springs to mind as well - Middlesex CCC & Arsenal. Represented England at both sports too, and won up two League titles and one FA Cup with the Gunners.


In 1964 West Ham goalkeeper Jim Standen won an FA Cup winners medal and was also part of the Worcester side that won the County Cricket Championship.


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2017)

Also Viv Richards , and he Boxed as well , all Great Sportsmen ,
But Jack was an unknown really , he lived the last of his days in a council flat on Fitton Hill Council Est, Oldham . He once opened against Leicestershire with a bloke called Wharton, Lancashire won without losing a Wicket !!


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> In 1964 West Ham goalkeeper Jim Standen won an FA Cup winners medal and was also part of the Worcester side that won the County Cricket Championship.


@Smokin Joe , was that final v man utd ?


----------



## User482 (8 Jan 2017)

ozboz said:


> @Smokin Joe , was that final v man utd ?


Preston NE, featuring Howard Kendall who was the youngest ever player in a final.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2017)

Just turned off that FA Cup dross that's on BBC. Dull, dull, dull.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Preston NE, featuring Howard Kendall who was the youngest ever player in a final.


John Sissons of West Ham was all set to become the youngest then PNE made a late decision to include Kendall. West Ham scored three goals in every winning round (They drew 1-1 with Leyton Orient in the fourth), and seven of the team in the final had surnames beginning with B.

Just so's you know, like...


----------



## User482 (8 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> John Sissons of West Ham was all set to become the youngest then PNE made a late decision to include Kendall. West Ham scored three goals in every winning round (They drew 1-1 with Leyton Orient in the fourth), and seven of the team in the final had surnames beginning with B.
> 
> Just so's you know, like...


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


>


I know loads of stuff that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2017)

I see Liverpool managed a 0-0 draw against Plymouth Argyle yesterday. Well done them.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I see Liverpool managed a 0-0 draw against Plymouth Argyle yesterday. Well done them.



Killie are playing Gateshead on Wednesday. I am expecting a win, which will make us more successful than Liverpool in recent terms.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I see Liverpool managed a 0-0 draw against Plymouth Argyle yesterday. Well done them.


I thought it was quite brave to play such a young side. However it would probably have been better if they'd lost as now Klopp has a tough decision to make:


Play the same side in Plymouth thereby showing faith in them
Take the senior side but that then means an extra game.

Still when it all goes pear shaped, we can do a Wenger/Mourinho and claim fixture congestion.


----------



## PaulB (9 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Preston NE, featuring Howard Kendall who was the youngest ever player in a final.


It was only the arrival of the internet that uncovered a lie we'd been told for years - and were gullible enough to believe it! We had a new porter arrived in our hospital who was a tall, thin athletic figure of the right age to fit what he told us. He said he'd been a professional at PNE and played as a centre-half and had played in every game up to the final when they decided to play Kendall instead of him and how gutted he was. Of course, all us impressionable lads would tell all our mates that we worked with the 'unluckiest player' in England for ages afterwards.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I thought it was quite brave to play such a young side. However it would probably have been better if they'd lost as now Klopp has a tough decision to make:
> 
> 
> Play the same side in Plymouth thereby showing faith in them
> ...



"You can't win anything with kids."


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I thought it was quite brave to play such a young side. However it would probably have been better if they'd lost as now Klopp has a tough decision to make:
> 
> 
> Play the same side in Plymouth thereby showing faith in them
> ...



Doubt it mate you need to be In European cup competitions to play that card


----------



## MarkF (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I thought it was quite brave to play such a young side. However it would probably have been better if they'd lost as now Klopp has a tough decision to make:
> 
> 
> Play the same side in Plymouth thereby showing faith in them
> ...




 Make them hand in their Hublots and Audi RS's and sent 'em on loan to Bradford Park Avenue for a month, I think their next outing would show a modicum of genuine desire. Lazy, self absorbed, useless, clog footed oafs.


----------



## Oxo (9 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Make them hand in their Hublots and Audi RS's and sent 'em on loan to Bradford Park Avenue for a month, I think their next outing would show a modicum of genuine desire. Lazy, self absorbed, useless, clog footed oafs.


Don't beat about the bush, tell us what you really think. What have you got against Bradford Park Avenue?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I thought it was quite brave to play such a young side. However it would probably have been better if they'd lost as now Klopp has a tough decision to make:
> 
> 
> Play the same side in Plymouth thereby showing faith in them
> ...



Either brave, stupid or arrogant. I'd say that Klopp misjudged this one unless LFC aren't interested in the FA Cup this season - in which case they should've done a MUFC and not competed at all.

With LFC prime contenders in the race for the PL title another game can easily cost a few points as we all know.

CFC have taken a lot of flack re fixture decongestion (!) as though it's our fault that the Xmas fixture list favoured us. I think some of these managers need to grow up a bit. Top teams with big squads ought to be able to take these things in their stride. If a squad is really good they should be able to fire on 3-4 fronts at the same time - I'm not saying it is easy but that's the nature of the beast if you either are, or have ambitions to be, a top European side.

When fans whinge about these things I generally refer them to the absolutely amazing 1999 MUFC squad and their 'treble' - despite them not being my team I'd rate that as the best ever season by any modern day UK team ever.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> "You can't win anything with kids."


LFC cannae win anything. Full. Stop.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Either brave, stupid or arrogant. I'd say that Klopp misjudged this one unless LFC aren't interested in the FA Cup this season - in which case they should've done a MUFC and not competed at all.
> 
> With LFC prime contenders in the race for the PL title another game can easily cost a few points as we all know.
> 
> ...


A loss would probably have been better. We could then shake our heads sagely and say "the kids did their best". Now he is between a rock and a hard place: play the kids again with little senior back up or throw the first team in. We'll see. I imagine it depends on this week, a comfortable win in the EFL cup will ease things


----------



## Roadhump (9 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> LFC cannae win anything. Full. Stop.


Would you and @AndyRM stop tempting fate please. The media lovefest when LFC win a throw in is bad enough, silverware going their way will be unbearable.

I suppose I should also play fair and point out that Everton plummed new depths on Saturday by going out in the 3rd round at home, but depriving themselves of the "weakened team" excuse by playing a more or less full strength side. We were the better team (albeit in a poor game) until we scored, then did the usual panic stricken implosion when Leicester reacted.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Would you and @AndyRM stop tempting fate please. The media lovefest when LFC win a throw in is bad enough, silverware going their way will be unbearable.
> 
> I suppose I should also play fair and point out that Everton plummed new depths on Saturday by going out in the 3rd round at home, but depriving themselves of the "weakened team" excuse by playing a more or less full strength side. We were the better team (albeit in a poor game) until we scored, then did the usual panic stricken implosion when Leicester reacted.



I was a bit upset that Everton let Leicester win as I didn't want them on a roll for their next Premier League match!


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I was a bit upset that Everton let Leicester win as I didn't want them on a roll for their next Premier League match!


Everton let everyone win. They are nice like that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Would you and @AndyRM stop tempting fate please. The media lovefest when LFC win a throw in is bad enough, silverware going their way will be unbearable.
> 
> I suppose I should also play fair and point out that Everton plummed new depths on Saturday by going out in the 3rd round at home, but depriving themselves of the "weakened team" excuse by playing a more or less full strength side. We were the better team (albeit in a poor game) until we scored, then did the usual panic stricken implosion when Leicester reacted.


Tis ok, they had a good 15 years from mid-70s to early 90s. And a couple of lucky years since.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2017)

For a while it looked like we were going to concentrate on the league. Great second half keeps the momentum going and still challenging on two fronts. Come on you Leeds


----------



## MarkF (9 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> For a while it looked like we were going to concentrate on the league. Great second half keeps the momentum going and still challenging on two fronts. Come on you Leeds



Are you spending this Jan now the (half) takeover is done? Funny soundbites coming out of Valley Parade, I think Ched Evans is going to pitch up. 

I actually don't like to see Leeds doing badly, but am getting a bit worried they might do well, I don't like that either.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2017)

Does anyone really care about the FA Cup that much any more? It's turned into a second rate competition, on a par with the League Cup of the sixties and seventies. In it's heyday no manager would dream of fielding anything less than his strongest side, now the first three rounds are little more than reserve matches. And going by crowd sizes many fans feel the same.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Are you spending this Jan now the (half) takeover is done? Funny soundbites coming out of Valley Parade, I think Ched Evans is going to pitch up.
> 
> I actually don't like to see Leeds doing badly, but am getting a bit worried they might do well, I don't like that either.



Hopefully we will invest and make a serious bid for promotion but to be honest I'm just glad we aren't having to look at a relegation fight. 

I have a soft spot for all Yorkshire clubs apart from Hull.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Does anyone really care about the FA Cup that much any more? It's turned into a second rate competition, on a par with the League Cup of the sixties and seventies. In it's heyday no manager would dream of fielding anything less than his strongest side, now the first three rounds are little more than reserve matches. And going by crowd sizes many fans feel the same.



FA Cup is brilliant until you get knocked out. Without it we wouldn't have great moments like this:


----------



## Roadhump (10 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Does anyone really care about the FA Cup that much any more? It's turned into a second rate competition, on a par with the League Cup of the sixties and seventies. In it's heyday no manager would dream of fielding anything less than his strongest side, now the first three rounds are little more than reserve matches. And going by crowd sizes many fans feel the same.


It isn't what it was. I remember as a lad (in the 70s) the FA Cup was really special and final day was something to look forward to, and regardless of who was playing we would watch the telly all day to see the build up and then the match, and then they would have highlights of the Scottish final afterwards.

I don't think it is as bad as you suggest though, even though many clubs put out weakened sides, it is still one of only 3 available domestic trophies (unless you count the titles of leagues below the Premiership, and things like the FA Vase if they still have it?). Fans still want to win it and probably put more importance on it than the clubs themselves, certainly the big clubs, but that is IMO the result of clubs chasing the big money, which only comes via high league placings and CL qualification.

Having said all that, it is still usually one of the megarich clubs that wins it despite fielding weakened sides in many rounds.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2017)

The FA Cup was massive because the final was one of only a handful of matches shown live on TV, and the only one where you could watch two English league sides. We've now got more live games in one week than we had in a whole season before Sky came along so the cup has lost much of it's status. I only take an interest now if West Ham reach the sixth round, as for the final I'll watch if I've nothing better to do (Hammers appearances excepted). Other than that it is just an interruption to the league program.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jan 2017)

Everyone jealous?


----------



## Roadhump (10 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The FA Cup was massive because the final was one of only a handful of matches shown live on TV, and the only one where you could watch two English league sides. We've now got more live games in one week than we had in a whole season before Sky came along so the cup has lost much of it's status. I only take an interest now if West Ham reach the sixth round, as for the final I'll watch if I've nothing better to do (Hammers appearances excepted). Other than that it is just an interruption to the league program.



Good point about live TV games, which I hadn't thought of.

For many years, the group of mates who I go to watch Everton with have an end of season day out in town on FA Cup final day. Several other mates who support Liverpool also join us as well as a City fan and a Villa fan - unless Everton happen to be in the final in which case we go to Wembley, but that hasn't happened since 2009. We dish out prizes for our prediction competition, which usually consist of large alcoholic drinks, have a meal and get very drunk, so cup final day, for us at least, is still a big day, but I know that doesn't mean it is important to others.

I don't think the football powers that be (and TV companies again) have helped either by making it a 5 o'clock kick off in recent years. I don't know why they did that, but I think it has been another decision that makes the game that used to be an annual national showpiece, traditionally kicking off at 3.00 pm, appear a bit less important again.....plus, whereas on our end of season day out we used to be able to eat around 6.00, we now have to wait until about 8.00, it is just so inconsiderate


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2017)

To revitalize the FA Cup and make the League Cup more relevant to all sides a real incentive needs to be offered. I would favour automatic qualification into the Champion's League for the winners of both competitions. Ok, so the third and fourth placed league finishers would lose out, but why should they go anyway? They're champions of nothing, they're just 3rd and 4th best losers.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> To revitalize the FA Cup and make the League Cup more relevant to all sides a real incentive needs to be offered. I would favour automatic qualification into the Champion's League for the winners of both competitions. Ok, so the third and fourth placed league finishers would lose out, but why should they go anyway? They're champions of nothing, they're just 3rd and 4th best losers.


erm... 3rd and 4th placed league finishers would be 2nd and 3rd best losers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> erm... 3rd and 4th placed league finishers would be 2nd and 3rd best losers.


I bow to your pedantry


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jan 2017)

@Roadhump Schneiderlin for 22 million good bit of business in today's crazy money terms. Hope he does well there. 


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.ma...-news-schneiderlin-12434700.amp?client=safari


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Does anyone really care about the FA Cup that much any more? It's turned into a second rate competition, on a par with the League Cup of the sixties and seventies. In it's heyday no manager would dream of fielding anything less than his strongest side, now the first three rounds are little more than reserve matches. And going by crowd sizes many fans feel the same.


It's still a big thing for small clubs like Accrington,but if i was a fan of a "big" club i wouldn't get excited over it. Even then,i've lost a bit of interest in it after the disappointing draw we got for the next round. Once Accrington and Blackburn go out my interest in the FA Cup will be over for another season.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Good point about live TV games, which I hadn't thought of.
> 
> For many years, the group of mates who I go to watch Everton with have an end of season day out in town on FA Cup final day. Several other mates who support Liverpool also join us as well as a City fan and a Villa fan - unless Everton happen to be in the final in which case we go to Wembley, but that hasn't happened since 2009. We dish out prizes for our prediction competition, which usually consist of large alcoholic drinks, have a meal and get very drunk, so cup final day, for us at least, is still a big day, but I know that doesn't mean it is important to others.
> 
> I don't think the football powers that be (and TV companies again) have helped either by making it a 5 o'clock kick off in recent years. I don't know why they did that, but I think it has been another decision that makes the game that used to be an annual national showpiece, traditionally kicking off at 3.00 pm, appear a bit less important again.....plus, whereas on our end of season day out we used to be able to eat around 6.00, we now have to wait until about 8.00, it is just so inconsiderate



You need a 'Half-Time Pie' - we never miss a Chelsea match and always have a pie during the break; just like at a proper match. Normally a Pukka although Aldi do a nice Steak & Claret. Lovely!


----------



## Roadhump (10 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> @Roadhump Schneiderlin for 22 million good bit of business in today's crazy money terms. Hope he does well there.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.ma...-news-schneiderlin-12434700.amp?client=safari



Some good news for a change, but another EFC acquisition that has been typically drawn out and difficult to conclude. There is a lot of discontent about the lack of transfer activity to boost a rapidly ageing squad, and even rumours that Koeman is at odds with the board over their dithering and penny pinching, not sure if it's true, but hopefully Schneiderlin's arrival will enable Gareth Barry to spend more time on a few Saga holidays now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jan 2017)

Good news - CFC get the green light for a new and much needed new stadium.


----------



## Beebo (12 Jan 2017)

BBC have just announced the sad death of Graham Taylor. 
He was a good man.


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

Beebo said:


> BBC have just announced the sad death of Graham Taylor.
> He was a good man.


Turnip Taylor, he was ahead of his time when you consider some recent England players and teams.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2017)

Can he not kick it?
Did I not tell Carlton not to do that?

Sad news.


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good news - CFC get the green light for a new and much needed new stadium.


From council according to news, Mayor still has to agree. Ugly looking plan from what they showed on the news!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> From council according to news, Mayor still has to agree. Ugly looking plan from what they showed on the news!



Yes he has to agree although he'd be hard pressed going against the planners as the project meets all technical requirements.

I think the stadium looks fantastic but then I'm a lover of brutalist architecture. Local resident survey of the design achieved over 70% positive approval.

To me it looks like it will blend in better with the surrounding brickwork than some arty-farty ultra-modern contraption.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2017)

At least it doesn't look like a shopping centre.


----------



## Hitchington (12 Jan 2017)

RIP GT


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2017)

RIP Graham. Met him on the British Legion Pedal to Paris back in 2010 (he raised £5000!). Nice guy who didn't deserve all the criticism (and worse).


----------



## MarkF (12 Jan 2017)

Sad news, always came across as a nice decent person, RIP.

He must have been laughing his dick off at all the plaudits recently given to Klopp, Pochettino et al He was doing the same 40+years ago!


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2017)

Seemed like a genuinely nice, ordinary guy even if he ranked highly amongst the worst ever R5 pundits.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jan 2017)

So dimitri payet has thrown his toys out the pram and allegedly has said he refuses to play for west ham anymore.Get rid of i say, i cannot see the sense of keeping him.Might as well sell him in this transfer window and bring someone in who wants to play for the club.
I admire bilic for not hiding the facts but cannot understand when he says he refuses to play but we are not selling him.
Payet has not been the same player from last season and his body language has suggested that he wanted to move.I don't think rotting in the reserves and presumably still getting his £100 thousand plus until the end of the season is the answer.

No one should be bigger than the club!.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> So dimitri payet has thrown his toys out the pram and allegedly has said he refuses to play for west ham anymore.Get rid of i say, i cannot see the sense of keeping him.Might as well sell him in this transfer window and bring someone in who wants to play for the club.
> I admire bilic for not hiding the facts but cannot understand when he says he refuses to play but we are not selling him.
> Payet has not been the same player from last season and his body language has suggested that he wanted to move.I don't think rotting in the reserves and presumably still getting his £100 million plus until the end of the season is the answer.
> 
> No one should be bigger than the club!.



Yes, he is a prize pillock and if I were a WHUFC fan I'd want rid right away.


----------



## User482 (13 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> So dimitri payet has thrown his toys out the pram and allegedly has said he refuses to play for west ham anymore.Get rid of i say, i cannot see the sense of keeping him.Might as well sell him in this transfer window and bring someone in who wants to play for the club.
> I admire bilic for not hiding the facts but cannot understand when he says he refuses to play but we are not selling him.
> Payet has not been the same player from last season and his body language has suggested that he wanted to move.I don't think rotting in the reserves and presumably still getting his £100 million plus until the end of the season is the answer.
> 
> No one should be bigger than the club!.



He's being a petulant child. He could've gone to the manager and said that he wanted to leave at the end of the season as he hadn't settled, then knuckled down for the remaining games. I suspect that would secure a move to a big club. As it is, he's going to rot, with both him and the club losing out.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Jan 2017)

Didn't he sign a 5 year deal last season ?


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> He's being a petulant child. He could've gone to the manager and said that he wanted to leave at the end of the season as he hadn't settled, then knuckled down for the remaining games. I suspect that would secure a move to a big club. *As it is, he's going to rot, with both him and the club losing out.*



Indeed, you would think his agent would have advised him about the implications of such behaviour. Having said that, he is an incredible talent and football clubs are so desperate for success these days, someone will no doubt take him on.


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Indeed, you would think his agent would have advised him about the implications of such behaviour. Having said that, he is an incredible talent and football clubs are so desperate for success these days, someone will no doubt take him on.


Chelski apparently

*Premier League leaders Chelsea will move for 29-year-old West Ham playmaker Dimitri Payet, who Hammers boss Slaven Bilic says is refusing to play for the club. *(Sun)


----------



## User482 (13 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Chelski apparently
> 
> *Premier League leaders Chelsea will move for 29-year-old West Ham playmaker Dimitri Payet, who Hammers boss Slaven Bilic says is refusing to play for the club. *(Sun)



I guess that will test the truth of his claim that he hasn't settled in London!


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> I guess that will test the truth of his claim that he hasn't settled in London!


Is Cobham really London?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Didn't he sign a 5 year deal last season ?


Means nothing any more. Players sign a long deal to get a pay rise, knowing that if a better offer comes along and they want to go their club will think it is more trouble than it is worth to keep them - which it generally is as they can just sit out the remainder of their contract and walk away at the end of it. Payet needs to be careful West Ham don't take that approach as he is 29 years old and can't hang about for too long if he still wants to play.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Means nothing any more. Players sign a long deal to get a pay rise, knowing that if a better offer comes along and they want to go their club will think it is more trouble than it is worth to keep them - which it generally is as they can just sit out the remainder of their contract and walk away at the end of it. Payet needs to be careful West Ham don't take that approach as he is 29 years old and can't hang about for too long if he still wants to play.



Clubs enter the arrangement whole-heartedly too; often using the amount of contract left that needs 'buying out' to jack up the price of the deal.

My guess is WHUFC will off-load him asap when the dust settles. Talk of price is around £40m

Marseille in the mix with personal terms agreed. 

Payet, Hazard, Pedro & Costa would be something else!

Still, nothing's happened until it's on the club website.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Payet, Hazard, Pedro & Costa would be something else!


I wouldn't bank on that. Payet was a big fish in a small pond at West Ham and had a great first season in a league where the big guns were misfiring and the defences were notoriously leaky. He is good, but nothing he did prior to moving to West ham suggests he's great and I could see his role at a club like Chelsea being mainly on the sub's bench.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Means nothing any more. Players sign a long deal to get a pay rise, knowing that if a better offer comes along and they want to go their club will think it is more trouble than it is worth to keep them - which it generally is as they can just sit out the remainder of their contract and walk away at the end of it. Payet needs to be careful West Ham don't take that approach as he is 29 years old and can't hang about for too long if he still wants to play.



True that just seems an expensive mistake all round. Paying off his contract will put quite a few clubs off I would imagine. And talk of him rotting in the reserves would be financial suicide for those business owners of West Ham.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Is Cobham really London?


Is that Cobham pronouned 'Carm'?


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Is that Cobham pronouned 'Carm'?


No


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> No


Nuf said


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Clubs enter the arrangement whole-heartedly too; often using the amount of contract left that needs 'buying out' to jack up the price of the deal.
> 
> My guess is WHUFC will off-load him asap when the dust settles. Talk of price is around £40m
> 
> ...



Costa could be on his way out, he's been dropped from the squad for the Leicester game due to questions over his fitness. Coincidence that some Chinese club want to pay him £30m a year


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

Diego Costa: Chelsea striker is dropped after dispute over fitness with coach
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38617783


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2017)

Not sure what to make of the Costa situation yet! Will have to wait for the news to settle down.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Jan 2017)

These hissy fits play havoc with my dream team. Inconsiderate farkers


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2017)




----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jan 2017)

Sleeping giant with great support.I remember when they had a really good team in the seventies,mind you they weren't called "dirty"leeds for nothing.


----------



## Oxo (14 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Sleeping giant with great support.I remember when they had a really good team in the seventies,mind you they weren't called "dirty"leeds for nothing.


Talk like that and someone will be along to 'bite your leg'.


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 231296


Another few points and you'll be safe from relegation


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2017)

Great result for The Blues.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Great result for The Blues.



Indeed and hopefully the West Ham contingent might lighten up a bit. Especially as they had the gypo Andy "Pele" Carroll up front did you see that goal of his


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Indeed and hopefully the West Ham contingent might lighten up a bit. Especially as they had the gypo Andy "Pele" Carroll up front did you see that goal of his


They need a striker in the transfer window. Carroll is too fragile to last the season, good as he is when he plays.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Indeed and hopefully the West Ham contingent might lighten up a bit. Especially as they had the gypo Andy "Pele" Carroll up front did you see that goal of his




Was a good goal for sure.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jan 2017)

Toffees two up - liking this.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Toffees two up - liking this.


Part one of today's entertainment going the right way. Now just need Agent Mourinho to knock the bin dippers off their perch.


----------



## J1888 (15 Jan 2017)

Lukaku, what a rat trying to nick that goal from Davies


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Indeed and hopefully the West Ham contingent might lighten up a bit. Especially as they had the gypo Andy "Pele" Carroll up front did you see that goal of his



It was ok, not "amazing" - just shows how droll most football is, and how they "big up" the Premiership. There are similar goals scored across many leagues week in, week out that receive little or no coverage. And I include amateur games.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Lukaku, what a rat trying to nick that goal from Davies



True but it ain't in till it's in. Better to be safe than sorry,


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> It was ok, not "amazing" - just shows how droll most football is, and how they "big up" the Premiership. There are similar goals scored across many leagues week in, week out that receive little or no coverage. And I include amateur games.



I didn't say it was the best goal I'd ever seen it was a good finish for a lanky steak. And if you say the Amateur leagues don't get the coverage you should watch Soccer AM. The mighty Maidenhead United have featured on there a couple of time recently for worldy finishes....




Class.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I didn't say it was the best goal I'd ever seen it was a good finish for a lanky steak. And if you say the Amateur leagues don't get the coverage you should watch Soccer AM. The mighty Maidenhead United have featured on there a couple of time recently for worldy finishes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't claim you had said it was the best goal you'd ever seen, nor did I say the amateur leagues get no coverage - I said similar goals were scored across many leagues, including amateur leagues, which got little or no coverage. A few snaps of footage on Soccer AM does not evidence anything other than "little coverage"/

Also the banner on one of the clips proclaiming "This goal belongs in the Premier League" kind of says it all really. No it doesn't, it belongs in the league it was scored in. There is much better football to be found elsewhere than the premiership.

Carroll's goal seems to be getting an awfy lot of coverage, the pundits and fans are semi-erect at the mention of the Premiership. It's pish, mostly.

edit - as for the clips you linked to, I see better goals most weeks in lower amateur leagues and lower Scottish league football.


----------



## J1888 (15 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> True but it ain't in till it's in. Better to be safe than sorry,



Haha, listen Romelu, it was 100% going in


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I didn't claim you had said it was the best goal you'd ever seen, not did I say the amateur leagues get no coverage - I said similar goals were scored across many leagues, including amateur leagues, which got little or no coverage. A few snaps of footage on Soccer AM does not evidence anything other than "little coverage"/
> 
> Also the banner on one of the clips proclaiming "This goal belongs in the Premier League" kind of says it all really. No it doesn't, it belongs in the league it was scored in. There is much better football to be found elsewhere than the premiership.
> 
> ...



I think the Carroll thing is more the recent downturn in the Spammers form and the Payet saga. Good result for them and as for your other ramblings not sure what your getting at except I hope all the much better goals you see get the top press they sound like they deserve in the Scottish version of motd. And the players are splashed all over the back pages of the national Scottish papers.


----------



## Freds Dad (15 Jan 2017)

On the subject of great goals. Imagine the media storm if this was scored today.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlqU-pQMR74


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I think the Carroll thing is more the recent downturn in the Spammers form and the Payet saga. Good result for them and as for your other ramblings not sure what your getting at except I hope all the much better goals you see get the top press they sound like they deserve in the Scottish version of motd. And the players are splashed all over the back pages of the national Scottish papers.


Unfortunately not, unless it's the "old firm" then there is very little coverage. Blinkered bigotry reigns.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2017)

Laaandan football advice please

Will be there w/end Feb 11/12 with some folk from Asia. They have no real idea about football but it would be fun to take them to a real match with good atmosphere...good crowd, plenty of singing and abusing the ref...that sort of thing

Here are the Saturday fixtures..what do local experts think?

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/fixtures/2017-02-11

Need to consider ticket availability, pricing, travel from city centre, atmosphere etc

Millwall v Southend looks fun?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> good crowd, plenty of singing and abusing the ref...that sort of thing
> 
> Need to consider ticket availability, pricing, travel from city centre, atmosphere etc
> 
> Millwall v Southend looks fun?



Apart from the ref abuse you won't get the rest at Millwall. More akin to going for a tooled up fight on an industrial estate wasteland. 

Fulham are playing at home on that day. Much better alternative IMO.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Apart from the ref abuse you won't get the rest at Millwall. More akin to going for a tooled up fight on an industrial estate wasteland.
> 
> Fulham are playing at home on that day. Much better alternative IMO.


Agreed. Nice little ground too, I'm not sure if you can still see the river from within (The boat race went past once when I went there with West Ham) as it is decades since I went there.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jan 2017)

Anyone seen that Pogba lad that has been a silky machine for the last 8 games. Looks like a string puppet this evening. Arms and legs everywhere


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Laaandan football advice please
> 
> Will be there w/end Feb 11/12 with some folk from Asia. They have no real idea about football but it would be fun to take them to a real match with good atmosphere...good crowd, plenty of singing and abusing the ref...that sort of thing
> 
> ...



I'd give QPR a go personally. Fulham has that weird neutral stand thing where home away or non football fans can sit together. That's not a true football atmosphere imo. QPR right on the pitch and always seems a good atmosphere on the box.


----------



## J1888 (15 Jan 2017)

Pogba pmsl, cutting about with his initials dyed on his bonce and Utd advertising his Twitter 

Hope for his sake he ups his game second half.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Anyone seen that Pogba lad that has been a silky machine for the last 8 games. Looks like a string puppet this evening. Arms and legs everywhere



Not his best day at the races.

Great weekend for The Blues.


----------



## J1888 (15 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not his best day at the races.
> 
> Great weekend for The Blues.



If that performance was from a £5m player people would be spitting feathers. He was appalling in the first half and anonymous in the second.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not his best day at the races.
> 
> Great weekend for The Blues.



Lucky to get a point poor show all round. When Fellani looks good you know your in trouble. Deffo Chelsea's to lose imo


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I didn't claim you had said it was the best goal you'd ever seen, nor did I say the amateur leagues get no coverage - I said similar goals were scored across many leagues, including amateur leagues, which got little or no coverage. A few snaps of footage on Soccer AM does not evidence anything other than "little coverage"/
> 
> Also the banner on one of the clips proclaiming "This goal belongs in the Premier League" kind of says it all really. No it doesn't, it belongs in the league it was scored in. There is much better football to be found elsewhere than the premiership.
> 
> ...



The premiership imo is the most exciting league in the world not because they have the best clubs but because it is so competitive, no match is a "given".

The table is so tight that at least five teams have a chance of winning it and equally it's the same at the bottom with the fight to avoid relegation.

How you can say premiership football is mostly pish when you watch that dross called scottish football is beyond me..What is exciting about celtic walking away with the league year after year.They are nineteen points ahead already this season and with rangers not taking long to get back to the premiership it's soon going to be the same old boring two horse race.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Jan 2017)

One very happy Evertonian here.....just woken up shivering in my armchair, with a banging Tetley Smoothflow induced headache, after getting in from the match a couple of hours ago....good job I recorded MOTD so I could watch it again. Goodison rocked today, for a change. Tom Davies - what a game he had today, only 18 as well.....


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2017)

4-0 seemed to be the most popular score in the premiership this weekend...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The premiership imo is the most exciting league in the world not because they have the best clubs but because it is so competitive, no match is a "given".
> 
> The table is so tight that at least five teams have a chance of winning it and equally it's the same at the bottom with the fight to avoid relegation.
> 
> How you can say premiership football is mostly pish when you watch that dross called scottish football is beyond me..What is exciting about celtic walking away with the league year after year.They are nineteen points ahead already this season and with rangers not taking long to get back to the premiership it's soon going to be the same old boring two horse race.


There is more to Scottish fitba than the Premier league, I have no interest in it at all. 
You have clearly been sucked in by the marketing hype.


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> There is more to Scottish fitba than the Premier league, I have no interest in it at all.
> You have clearly been sucked in by the marketing hype.


For instance, last Friday night I switched between the Man City v West Ham, which I know was a cup game and Hibs v Dundee United. Whilst I have no particular interest in any of these sides, I enjoyed the Hibs game and it was far superior to watching the City game. It's the same with some of the lower league stuff south of the border though, lots of good games down there where the teams sole purpose for being isn't to strangle the opposition playmaker.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The premiership imo is the most exciting league in the world not because they have the best clubs but because it is so competitive, no match is a "given".
> 
> The table is so tight that at least five teams have a chance of winning it and equally it's the same at the bottom with the fight to avoid relegation.
> 
> How you can say premiership football is mostly pish when you watch that dross called scottish football is beyond me..What is exciting about celtic walking away with the league year after year.They are nineteen points ahead already this season and with rangers not taking long to get back to the premiership it's soon going to be the same old boring two horse race.



The top flight in England has been contested, pretty much, by the same four sides since its inception. Given its double the size of the Scottish top flight that indicates it's about the same in terms of competitiveness.

To be honest I think the top leagues in most countries are pretty boring, though the SPL does take the pish there. You get the odd moment of brilliance or a surprising result as a highlight in a season of seeing the same teams time and again.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Jan 2017)

You've made some fair points so i think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> You've made some fair points so i think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.


Good man. They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I did like @Roadhump post about his day. For me, that's what football is all about no matter who you support.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jan 2017)

I don't envy a manager's job, the pressure can get red hot -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t6S6yh-CCg


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jan 2017)

Good news FS looking at retrospective bans for diving or feigning injury (already happens in Scotland):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38650163

If they go down this route I hope they stick to it - unlike the crowding ref'/back-chatting rule brought in this season. Seems like the ref's have lost interest in this initiative - shortly after dishing out two for Costa.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jan 2017)

This'll upset more than a few PL clubs (and fans) - Costa back in training:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38655103


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2017)

I think yesterday's news from China that they were going to restrict the number of foreigners playing for each club and put a cap on players' wages might have had something to do with it...


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> I think yesterday's news from China that they were going to restrict the number of foreigners playing for each club and put a cap on players' wages might have had something to do with it...


Apparently Toure has turned down £430k a week...if that's capped


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This'll upset more than a few PL clubs (and fans) - Costa back in training:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38655103



This is causing havoc with my fantasy league team


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2017)

One of my favourite Killie youngsters, Robbie Muirhead, is making his way to the most hated club in England. 

The latest edit on his wiki page is quality...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jan 2017)

Nice one Swansea!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I expect that is exactly what Sam Allardyce said.



Bad weekend for the Liverpool dominated TV punditry teams - I wonder what they will be saying about Heavy Metal Football now!


----------



## Roadhump (21 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bad weekend for the Liverpool dominated TV punditry teams - I wonder what they will be saying about Heavy Metal Football now!


Unsurprisingly some of the rednose callers to the Radio Merseyside football phone in aren't so keen on it this week, according to some Klopp has no Plan B - surely he isn't a mere mortal after all.

A good performance by Everton at Palace today, did what needed to be done. Palace look quite dispirited and facing an uphill struggle tbh and it wasn't too difficult for Everton to control the game, although had it not been for an excellent save by Joel Robles, Palace could have snatched it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2017)

I hate football


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2017)

A most excellent day.

Forfar won 1-0 away to Edinburgh City, and Arbroath got beat by Annan, so Forfar extend their lead at the top.

Hibs won 8-1 at Tynecastle against Bonnyrigg Rose in the Scottish Cup.

In the amateur game it was a top (them) v bottom (us) clash and we won 3-2 away from home, with the winner coming in the 90th minute. We had 7 minutes of made-up injury time to hold on but managed to make it to the end - we are no longer bottom of the league and move out of the relegation places


----------



## User482 (21 Jan 2017)

Five wins in seven for the Irons.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2017)

Nice 5 goal thriller at Oakwell as Barnsley win the Yorkshire Derby against Leeds . Someone won't be happy


----------



## J1888 (21 Jan 2017)

Spurs steal a draw - terrible performance and missed Vertonghen badly. City will be kicking themselves...again. Gabriel Jesus has a punchable face too


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Nice 5 goal thriller at Oakwell as Barnsley win the Yorkshire Derby against Leeds . Someone won't be happy



You can tell your lot didn't get beat today  Get back in your box


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can tell your lot didn't get beat today  Get back in your box


No we didn't were going to lose tomorrow and then lose live on telly to the dirty rams on friday Ever the optimist


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Spurs steal a draw - terrible performance and missed Vertonghen badly. City will be kicking themselves...again. Gabriel Jesus has a punchable face too


Another good result for Chelsea and @SpokeyDokey


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Spurs steal a draw - terrible performance and missed Vertonghen badly. City will be kicking themselves...again. Gabriel Jesus has a punchable face too



Poor no-penalty decision yet again. I preferred the draw but City have every reason to feel hard done by.

Why the Chairmen of the PL clubs don't just put their foot down and demand VT is beyond me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Five wins in seven for the Irons.


We looked like we were going to be in a season long relegation dogfight a couple of months ago, but unless there is a disastrous collapse now we should be comfortably safe.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jan 2017)

What's happened to the Leicester fans on this thread this season?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's happened to the Leicester fans on this thread this season?



They are in Europe celebrating.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Jan 2017)

Rooney 250 not out.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Jan 2017)

He did have sex with an old, old prostitute behind his young wife's back though, let's just remember that while the comparisons with Charlton are ringing. 
That young wife stayed with him, bless her. She must be very loyal, I'm not sure what her motivation was.... true love I reckon.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> He did have sex with an old, old prostitute behind his young wife's back though, let's just remember that while the comparisons with Charlton are ringing.
> That young wife stayed with him, bless her. She must be very loyal, I'm not sure what her motivation was.... true love I reckon.



Thank goodness he didn't play for Chelsea as his prostitute session would never have been forgotten and he would never have been captain of England.

It's a double standards world.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jan 2017)

User said:


> which bit should we remember



We should remember that @CanucksTraveller has clearly had is account hacked by Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> We should remember that @CanucksTraveller has clearly had is account hacked by Jeremy Kyle.


Oi.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Oi.
> 
> View attachment 334377


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jan 2017)

Those were the days -


----------



## Roadhump (22 Jan 2017)

Dramatic finale at Arsenal. Shaun Dyche will be well cheesed off with that dying seconds penalty. It was a foul but the Arsenal player was offside so it shouldn't have counted, and disgraceful behaviour from Wenger pushing the 4th Official away like that. Who does he think he is?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Dramatic finale at Arsenal. Shaun Dyche will be well cheesed off with that dying seconds penalty. It was a foul but the Arsenal player was offside so it shouldn't have counted, and disgraceful behaviour from Wenger pushing the 4th Official away like that. Who does he think he is?



If it was Mourinho, he'd have gotten away with it.  Think it's only the second time the gaffer's been sent to the stands in all his time here. Can't blame a man for being cheesed off sometimes.

Think the sending off and the Burnley penalty were a wee bit harsh. Still, irons out of the fire yet *again*. We're kind of making a habit of this. Gawd these lads keep giving me palpitations, but I'll take three points whichever way they come...


----------



## Roadhump (22 Jan 2017)

In fairness, if it was my team that is how I probably would have reacted. I agree the pen was a bit harsh, but not the sending off 2 footed tackle, studs raised off the floor (will have another look on MOTD anyway). Yes, you can't blame him for being cheesed off now and again but putting aggressive hands on the officials, no matter how good, bad or indifferent they are, cannot be tolerated.

I have mixed views on Wenger, I have always enjoyed watching his Arsenal teams, they have always been full of top quality players, but he lacks a lot of grace at times, especially when things go against him and tends to spit his dummy out.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2017)

He apologised unreservedly in the post-match interview. I'll agree it's not the right thing to do though.

Must agree to disagree about Wenger's lack of grace - I've always been under the impression that he throws the toys out of the pram a lot less than some of the others...


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's happened to the Leicester fans on this thread this season?


Were still here  just a bit quieter this year can't imagine why 
Cmom you Foxes 
Please don't lose to the rams on Friday please


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jan 2017)

Good weekend for London teams when all's said and done.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2017)

Just saw on MOTD that Ryan Mason fractured his skull in the challenge with Tim Cahill during the Chelsea game. 

GWS old bean.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> If it was Mourinho, he'd have gotten away with it.



lol think you'll find Mourinho has been sent to the stands twice or three times this season alone so not sure how he gets away with anything. Your gaffer behaved like a childish nobber mate so probably just easier to admit that and move along.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> lol think you'll find Mourinho has been sent to the stands twice or three times this season alone so not sure how he gets away with anything. Your gaffer behaved like a childish nobber mate so probably just easier to admit that and move along.



Amazingly Wenger still hasn't been charged. Didn't Pardew get a £20k fine for pushing the 4th official?

I'm not keen on Wenger and it made my day when we beat them 6-0 on his 1000th game in charge.


----------



## Roadhump (23 Jan 2017)

Strange bloke is Wenger. I think he gets a real hard time off the Arsenal fans about not winning a trophy for a few years when every year they are in the CL. Most fans would love to have had Arsenal's success, even if they have been close also rans in more recent years - sense of entitlement or what? But that's modern showbiz football for you.

For entertaining football I think he is great, as I said above, they are nearly always good to watch, that team of the late 80s with Petit, Vierra, Bergkamp et al was amazing, but all his teams have been good to watch. Where he lets himself down, IMHO, is being a poor loser, okay I know we all hate losing but he has a face like a pug chewing a wasp at times. Ronald Koeman summed him up well after Everton beat Arsenal last month; Arsene yet again took issue with the ref and when asked about this by reporters, Koeman pointed out that his side had beaten Arsenal on the last 3 occasions they had played, and on each one, according to Wenger, it was the ref's fault.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2017)

Wenger will never win a big trophy again, ok he will pick up the odd FA Cup or League Cup, but the PL or CL, nope.

Long may the voyeur reign.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> For entertaining football I think he is great, as I said above, they are nearly always good to watch, that team of the late 80s with Petit, Vierra, Bergkamp et al was amazing, but all his teams have been good to watch.



*cough* *cough* 

Late 80s team would have been Lukic in goal, Dixon, Winterburn, Adams & Bould at the back, Thomas, Groves, Marwood and Merson in midfield and Roecastle and Smith up front


----------



## Roadhump (23 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> Late 80s team would have been Lukic in goal, Dixon, Winterburn, Adams & Bould at the back, Thomas, Groves, Marwood and Merson in midfield and Roecastle and Smith up front


Apologies, I meant the late 90s team


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Apologies, I meant the late 90s team



I too ask myself "where did the years go?".


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2017)

Wenger charged:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38722906


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Apologies, I meant the late 90s team


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2017)

By far the greatest manager in the Premier League - ever. But SAF is going dozy in his old age.

Talking about Mou and MU here is stating a) the bleeding obvious (...all these draws) and that b) it is all about luck - I guess that must be how he won all those trophies then.

_"The team is playing really well and he has been very unlucky. He has had six 1-1 draws and in every game he has battered the opposition._

_"If they hadn't had all these draws, they would be there challenging Chelsea. That is the unfortunate part but he is going to have to live with that."_


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wenger charged:



With shiting on the pitch?



ianrauk said:


> View attachment 334568


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> With shiting on the pitch?




He would swear bling he didn't.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2017)

Chin up Liverpool, there's still a week left in the window to spend £100m on Southampton's best players. Again.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jan 2017)

BREAKING: In a last ditch attempt to save their season, Liverpool FC have dug up the pitch to plant potatoes. That way they'll have something to lift in May.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 334929
> 
> BREAKING: In a last ditch attempt to save their season, Liverpool FC have dug up the pitch to plant potatoes. That way they'll have something to lift in May.



Brilliant!

I'd wager that everyone at Sky is wearing a black armband today as a condolence for The History Club getting dumped out of the EFL last night.

Well done Southampton,


----------



## mark st1 (26 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I'd wager that everyone at Sky is wearing a black armband today as a condolence for The History Club getting dumped out of the EFL last night.
> 
> Well done Southampton,



Although I may be the architect of my own downfall depending on what team turns up tonight at Hull


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Although I may be the architect of my own downfall depending on what team turns up tonight at Hull




C'mon the Hull City Tigers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark st1 (26 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon the Hull City Tigers!!!!!!!!!!!



Do one Shirley


----------



## Roadhump (26 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Although I may be the architect of my own downfall depending on what team turns up tonight at Hull


I don't know much about this new manager of theirs, but after winning his first game, they played really well against Chelsea who looked rattled at times and only their vastly more expensive, hence classy squad helped them keep it together. Apparently he has done well wherever he has been, so perhaps Hull could survive this season, can't see them winning tonight though - that's the kiss of death then


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Although I may be the architect of my own downfall depending on what team turns up tonight at Hull


No, all will be fine, two easy games and Jose gets his first taste of silverware for the Reds


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> I don't know much about this new manager of theirs, but after winning his first game, they played really well against Chelsea who looked rattled at times and only their vastly more expensive, hence classy squad helped them keep it together. Apparently he has done well wherever he has been, so perhaps Hull could survive this season, can't see them winning tonight though - that's the kiss of death then



They played pretty well against us. A bit optimistic, bearing in mind our attacking trio, to try to match our formation by starting with 3 at the back and eventually switching to 4 when they would've been better starting that way imo.

Seemed to be well organised and up for it - Silva is a good motivator (love the sign language).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2017)

Goal of the season:


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Goal of the season:



Not bad at all


----------



## mark st1 (26 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Goal of the season:




Yeboah ??


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Goal of the season:



There was a similar goal last week in one of the lower Scottish leagues which was better imo. Slightly further out and it dropped at a steeper angle.
I still don't think it's goal of the season tho.


----------



## mark st1 (26 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> There was a similar goal last week in one of the lower Scottish leagues which was better imo. Slightly further out and it dropped at a steeper angle.
> I still don't think it's goal of the season tho.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


>


I didn't feel inclined to post it, as I don't tend to get caught up in the "look at this, best <thing>" hype.


----------



## User482 (26 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I didn't feel inclined to post it, as I don't tend to get caught up in the "look at this, best <thing>" hype.



Nah, you wait for someone else to do it so you can tell us you saw something better at Oban vs Campbeltown.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Yeboah ??



Doukara last night.



Marmion said:


> There was a similar goal last week in one of the lower Scottish leagues which was better imo. Slightly further out and it dropped at a steeper angle.
> I still don't think it's goal of the season tho.



May be but that one isn't in a Leeds shirt si can't possibly be better


----------



## mark st1 (26 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Doukara last night.



No I meant shades of Yeboah I remember his net buster a fair few years ago.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Nah, you wait for someone else to do it so you can tell us you saw something better at Oban vs Campbeltown.


No, I expect you nobbers to be caught up in the hype. I try to offer a degree of "real". You carry on with your Sky packaged hype...

edit - I'll try to post more goals from Scottish lower league tho and badge them as "the best"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> No, I expect you nobbers to be caught up in the hype. I try to offer a degree of "real". You carry on with your Sky packaged hype...
> 
> edit - I'll try to post more goals from Scottish lower league tho and badge them as "the best"


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


>


----------



## User482 (26 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> No, I expect you nobbers to be caught up in the hype. I try to offer a degree of "real". You carry on with your Sky packaged hype...
> 
> edit - I'll try to post more goals from Scottish lower league tho and badge them as "the best"


Please do: it'll be excellent entertainment.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Please do: it'll be excellent entertainment.


It will certainly add to this thread


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Please do: it'll be excellent entertainment.


I long for the day when i can watch Forfar 4 East Fife 5 in 4K


----------



## mark st1 (26 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> It will certainly add to this thread



If Scottish football has all these hidden gems how are they kept so under wraps ? Your correct I do watch "the hype" on Sky but also follow countless football related channels on Twitter Facebook etc.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2017)

Naah, goal of the season's still got to be Olivier Giroud's effort


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> I long for the day when i can watch Forfar 4 East Fife 5 in 4K


That scoreline has never happened. However, Forfar 5 East Fife 4 has. 1963 season.



mark st1 said:


> If Scottish football has all these hidden gems how are they kept so under wraps ?


They are accessible on youtube or if you follow the teams on twitter.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> That scoreline has never happened. However, Forfar 5 East Fife 4 has. 1963/63 season.
> 
> 
> They are accessible on youtube or if you follow the teams on twitter.


That'll do so long as there isnt a Bundesleige tie on the same day


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> That'll do so long as there isnt a Bundesleige tie on the same day


Dinnae worry, I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jan 2017)

I've scored some crackers in my time. Let's hear about yours.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> I've scored some crackers in my time. Let's hear about yours.


(Replying to my own post - you know it makes sense)

I was playing for Bury and Rochdale conservation volunteers against Liverpool CV. It was about fifteen-a-side, on a very windy Southport beach. We won 6 - 3. I scored a hat-trick. My first goal. The ball had been hoofed forward from a defensive position. The wind took the ball towards the corner flag and, bring very quick on my feet at the time, I was first there as it came down. The ball was in danger of crossing the line so the only thing to do was an overhead kick towards goal. Call it an instinctive attempt on goal if you will, but the bloody thing went in!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> I've scored some crackers in my time. Let's hear about yours.


You know that volley yon Andy Carroll scored the other week? I did the same thing about 25 years ago.


Stephenite said:


> I was playing for Bury and Rochdale


For a split second i thought you said you played for Bury against Rochdale!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2017)

As a junior I chipped the keeper from the half way line. Pitch might not have been full size 

No Sky back then so not available on YouTube or some late night compilation show.


----------



## rich p (27 Jan 2017)

I scored shoot loads of goals but 99% from about 6 yards out. I once scored a hatrick with a combined distance of 6 yards.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> If Scottish football has all these hidden gems how are they kept so under wraps ? Your correct I do watch "the hype" on Sky but also follow countless football related channels on Twitter Facebook etc.





Pick that oot.


----------



## Haitch (27 Jan 2017)

Declaration of interest:

Utrecht should have won this game three or four nil. The attempted clearance was embaraasing but the shot was a beauty. From last Sunday.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEjQWUq0UlM


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jan 2017)

Maybe we should have a "That's quite a good goal" thread, and ban anyone who claims "goal of the season/month/century" from taking part


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Pick that oot.




Can't count that it's the hype which is the Scottish Prem Sky have there dirty paws all over that !. ( it's a cracker though)


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Can't count that one half of the old firm are involved Sky have there dirty paws all over that !. ( it's a cracker though)



Ftfy.


----------



## MarkF (27 Jan 2017)

We have sold our iconic 6'4" number 9 to Sheff Utd, being silly enough to let him near the end of his contract. Only a goal in 3.5 games man, but every one seemed to be important. We have been linked with a 5'4" midget called Anton Fink from a Bundesliga 3 club as a replacement. Gutted, I wish we had sold every other player and just kept James Hanson.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> We have sold our iconic 6'4" number 9 to Sheff Utd, being silly enough to let him near the end of his contract. Only a goal in 3.5 games man, but every one seemed to be important. We have been linked with a 5'4" midget called Anton Fink from a Bundesliga 3 club as a replacement. Gutted, I wish we had sold every other player and just kept James Hanson.




Loves a header that boy!


----------



## MarkF (27 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Loves a header that boy!



Yep, a real throw back centre forward. Likes a pint, or two, I used to see him in the local Sainsbury's, always dressed in shorts & flip flops even in winter


----------



## Lonestar (27 Jan 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTbe4sZZKy8


Meanwhile in the Scottish Premiership....Come on you blues.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Maybe we should have a "That's quite a good goal" thread, and ban anyone who claims "goal of the season/month/century" from taking part



Good idea.

But...should it be a Union thread or one for Scotland and one for the rest of us?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good idea.
> 
> But...should it be a Union thread or one for Scotland and one for the rest of us?


Youse are banned, the rest of them world is welcome


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Jan 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Meanwhile in the Scottish Premiership....


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

Wow I get to watch a rare game of footie tonight, Derby v Leicester, hoping for a high scoring exciting game, what are my chances of not being disappointed?


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> There's two for you already.


Three 

Anyone's game this.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jan 2017)

Still in the cup just only just . Cmom foxes please play like last year please . We don't look like scoring in open play . Bit better second half


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

Poor from Leicester, got away with that, but at least I got my 4 goals and a win bet


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2017)

Anyone think the Wanderers have got a shout tomorrow?


----------



## MarkF (27 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone think the Wanderers have got a shout tomorrow?



Which wandereres?


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Which wandereres?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 335194


Is that Wycome Wanderers(?)


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is that Wycome Wanderers(?)


40 miles north west and thats about right


----------



## MarkF (27 Jan 2017)

Oh, that wanderers, no you'll get hammered because you are poo. What has happened to Lee Evans?


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Oh, that wanderers, no you'll get hammered because you are poo. What has happened to Lee Evans?


No idea Mark...Manc not Brum just wondered if anyone gave them a chance tomorrow?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> No idea Mark...Manc not Brum just wondered if anyone gave them a chance tomorrow?


Oh i don't think anyone from Wolverhampton would like it being classed as "Brum"!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh i don't think anyone from Wolverhampton would like it classed as "Brum"!


No you are quite right...apologies to any Wolves out there (but i hope you win)


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jan 2017)

Anyone fancy our chances against a Premiership team?
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/01/middlesbrough-stanley-2/


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 334929
> 
> BREAKING: In a last ditch attempt to save their season, Liverpool FC have dug up the pitch to plant potatoes. That way they'll have something to lift in May.




Even more relevant now. The Bin Dippers season further unravels.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Even more relevant now. The Bin Dippers season further unravels.



Yes, poor old Klippity-Klopp and The History Team.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Jan 2017)




----------



## Roadhump (28 Jan 2017)

Listening to the Radio Merseyside football phone in is like listening to some sort of exquisite poetry right now.....


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2017)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2017)

Blimey, spurs are two down to Wycombe


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, spurs are two down to Wycombe


Wycombe wanders giant killers again . Remember Roy Essandoh Wycombe versus Leicester unfortunately I do can't forget games like that


----------



## mark st1 (28 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Wycombe wanders giant killers again . Remember Roy Essandoh Wycombe versus Leicester unfortunately I do can't forget games like that



The teletext man


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> The teletext man


That's the one ,shows it was a few years ago "teletext "


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone think the Wanderers have got a shout tomorrow?


Yeah I think you've got a chance


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

Heartbreak for Wycombe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

Lincoln beat Brighton, keeping their cup dream alive


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Heartbreak for Wycombe


Gutted for them even as a Leicester fan who been on the wrong side of a Wycombe gaint killing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

Forfar came from a goal down at HT to win 3-1.
Hibs sneaked a 1-0 away win to QOS.
In the amateur game out match was postponed due to the pitch being unplayable.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Heartbreak for Wycombe



Gutted for Wycombe too...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Gutted for them even as a Leicester fan who been on the wrong side of a Wycombe gaint killing


I was following it on bet365 live updates and it looked a thriller.

However, I really wish my self-imposed gambling ban did not exist as the odds for a Spurs and Forfar double at HT would have resulted in considerable earnings...


----------



## Roadhump (28 Jan 2017)

From the sublime to the ridiculous for Southampton in 3 days. After an easy ride against Liverpool in the League Cup semi, they are 3-0 down to Arsenal in the FA Cup today. Danny Welbeck on the scoresheet twice and made the other. Surprised Utd let him go really.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

On the subject of cup giant killing, today is the 50th anniversary of Berwick Rangers beating Rangers in the Scottish Cup


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xnulhuyjzA


----------



## rich p (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> On the subject of cup giant killing, today is the 50th anniversary of Berwick Rangers beating Rangers in the Scottish Cup
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xnulhuyjzA



And the 50th anniversary of Rangers beating Glasgow Rangers too! 
What a coincidence


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> From the sublime to the ridiculous for Southampton in 3 days. After an easy ride against Liverpool in the League Cup semi, they are 3-0 down to Arsenal in the FA Cup today. Danny Welbeck on the scoresheet twice and made the other. Surprised Utd let him go really.


Only 5-0 down now. Some good news for supporters of the top club in Hampshire after the loss to Exeter today...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Danny Welbeck on the scoresheet twice and made the other. Surprised Utd let him go really.



Eh, well I'm not complaining that he was deemed "surplus to requirements" at Old Trafford. Their loss is our gain...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 335298




You do know how pathetic this looks right? Posting it in a thread that's solely about football? I tell you what, a similar picture can be posted in your running thread couldn't it. So how about you run along and keep yourself and your silly pictures in your own thread.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2017)

Posted humourously

Apparantly not accepted as such, I get enough 'stick' at work for running '365' 
Let alone that a lot of them don't understand why I leave a perfectly good car in the garage, & bike in


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2017)

Liverpool lost because of one reason.And it runs right through British football especially in the Prem League and today it was brought in to the FA Cup.Too many graphs and charts players are over coached.This ob sesh eon of poe sess eon,is killing the game.At one point Liverpool had over 500 passes to Wolves 90.But WOLVES had scored goals.Rip the sodding charts up.And dump the Coaches back to their native countries.Bring back British coaches and teams with E-S-W-NI AND EIRE connections.Too many overpaid under achieving visitors.Stopping home grown talent.It won't be too long now till i pack in watching football.It's on the slide.


----------



## User482 (28 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Posted humourously
> 
> Apparantly not accepted as such, I get enough 'stick' at work for running '365'
> Let alone that a lot of them don't understand why I leave a perfectly good car in the garage, & bike in


You forgot the funny.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Posted humourously


Ya think?


----------



## Stephenite (28 Jan 2017)

@Richard A Thackeray - funny enough post. I read most of your posts and have, probably, a good grip of your online persona. Some delicate blooms here, perhaps.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Eh, well I'm not complaining that he was deemed "surplus to requirements" at Old Trafford. Their loss is our gain...



He wanted first team football that Utd couldn't provide so he went to a smaller club. Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2017)

Stephenite said:


> @Richard A Thackeray - funny enough post. I read most of your posts and have, probably, a good grip of your online persona. Some delicate blooms here, perhaps.


piss off, it's just the "usual" load of bollocks.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> He wanted first team football that Utd couldn't provide so he went to a smaller club. Makes sense I suppose.



I think it's more a case of throwing out the baby with the bath water...


----------



## Stephenite (29 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> piss off, it's just the "usual" load of bollocks.


Can I use that as a sig?!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jan 2017)

Kris Boyd has proved the doubters wrong and scored the quickest goal in SPL history!


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2017)

C'mon Sutton.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> C'mon Sutton.




Love to see them turn Leeds over.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2017)

I got home just after it started, they sounded in good voice (literally 2 minutes up the road)! Fortunately no one had parked across my drive


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

Cmom Leeds I don't want to ride with a grumpy @Supersuperleeds 

 But really cmom on Sutton


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2017)

I made the mistake of watching the first half of Millwall v Watford, Watford were absolutely dire. 
I decided to take the dogs for a walk after about 10 minutes of the second half, so missed the rest of it; I see Millwall won 1-0 in the end.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> And no one likes them, especially their borough council.




..and they don't care, the council that is. 
I think it was in the 90's when Millwall were actually sponsored by Lewisham Council.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2017)

C'mon Leeds!!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)

Penalty to Sutton.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2017)

Pen! 
lol there's a slight delay on the TV, heard the roar before it was on the telly box


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)

South London 1 Norvern Monkeys 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2017)

Sutton deserve to be winning. I know we are chasing promotion but the side Monk has put out is shocking. Not even second string.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sutton deserve to be winning. I know we are chasing promotion but the side Monk has put out is shocking. Not even second string.


Obviously chasing promotion rather then a cup run.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2017)

Why was the Leeds sub wearing a crop top sports bra?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Kris Boyd has proved the doubters wrong and scored the quickest goal in SPL history!



They have still scored the fewest goals out of all Scottish SPFL clubs this season; even Edinburgh City have scored more.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jan 2017)

Jeezuz... Mou looks miserable being interviewed pre-match by The Beeb.

Maybe it's his new cropped look making him look so sour?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jan 2017)

I see Sulky Payet has got his own way.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Jan 2017)

We all hate Leeds scum


----------



## Hitchington (29 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> *I made the mistake of watching the first half of Millwall v Watford*, Watford were absolutely dire.
> I decided to take the dogs for a walk after about 10 minutes of the second half, so missed the rest of it; I see Millwall won 1-0 in the end.


Count yourself lucky, I actually support them (Watford, not Millwall).


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2017)

Enjoyed that..while enjoying a good ale..
Well done Sutton


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> C'mon Leeds!!


You obviously put them off


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> They have still scored the fewest goals out of all Scottish SPFL clubs this season; even Edinburgh City have scored more.



Very true. I can't remember the last season we finished with a positive goal difference.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> You obviously put them off



Subtle lol...we had a lone Leeds fan in the local ..bless him..


----------



## LarryDuff (29 Jan 2017)

Why did the BBC think I wanted to see Millwall v Watford when it was plain to see from the empty seats that Millwall and Watford didn't want to see it either?


----------



## User482 (29 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I see Sulky Payet has got his own way.


Really? Well let's hope the door doesn't slam him on the arse.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Really? Well let's hope the door doesn't slam him on the arse.


The club were going to keep him and let him stew, but the senior players had had enough of him and didn't want him back. Good riddance, just another mercenary with no feeling for the club.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2017)

Not a bad bit of business either for WH. Bought him for 10.7, sold back for 25.


----------



## User482 (29 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The club were going to keep him and let him stew, but the senior players had had enough of him and didn't want him back. Good riddance, just another mercenary with no feeling for the club.


I can live with mercenaries, but I do have this quaint belief that players should turn up for work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> ..and they don't care, the council that is.
> I think it was in the 90's when Millwall were actually sponsored by Lewisham Council.


And Mayor Bullock should be in jail by now. Janus is two faced, he's farking two ways.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> I can live with mercenaries, but I do have this quaint belief that players should turn up for work.


I was really surprised that no salary sanctions were imposed or attempts to recover the so called loyalty bonus. Well not that appeared in the media.


----------



## J1888 (30 Jan 2017)

Fantastic stuff from Brendan Rogers' men - 22 league games, 21 wins and 1 draw which was back in August (last minute equaliser from ICT), GD of +45.

Yes it's a poor quality league in comparison to a good few other European leagues, but that level of consistency is brilliant.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> I can live with mercenaries, but I do have this quaint belief that players should turn up for work.


Ban the basic human right to withdraw one's labour? 
I'm surprised at you...


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> Ban the basic human right to withdraw one's labour?
> I'm surprised at you...



I take it back: no doubt he was taking a principled stand against his employer's imposition of an enormous pay rise.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The club were going to keep him and let him stew, but the senior players had had enough of him and didn't want him back. Good riddance, just another mercenary with no feeling for the club.



It's a sad state of affairs these days that, despite all the badge-slapping, club allegiance is so transitory or even non-existent.

It's a bit of a two way street with club and players though - most clubs are downright mercenary too.

As a serious question - how would we define a truly non-mercenary player in the modern game? Any examples of them?


----------



## Chromatic (30 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's a sad state of affairs these days that, despite all the badge-slapping, club allegiance is so transitory or even non-existent.
> 
> It's a bit of a two way street with club and players though - most clubs are downright mercenary too.
> 
> As a serious question - how would we define a truly non-mercenary player in the modern game? * Any examples of them?*



Matt LeTissier maybe? I'm sure he could have gone to a 'bigger' club for a bigger wage.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Jan 2017)

Paul Scholes ?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

cisamcgu said:


> Paul Scholes ?



And as much as people hate him. John Terry

He could have gone to Manchester City for big bucks but chose to stay with a lower wage.


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> And as much as people hate him. John Terry
> 
> He could have gone to Manchester City for big bucks but chose to stay with a lower wage.



Hmmm, but would he have stayed if Chelsea were average? Ditto Scholes and Man U.


----------



## Chromatic (30 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Hmmm, but would he have stayed if Chelsea were average? Ditto Scholes and Man U.



And I don't suppose that Chelsea or Man Utd were paying paupers wages either.


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2017)

How about Francesco Totti? He surely would've won a lot more domestically if he hadn't stayed at Roma.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Jan 2017)

Chromatic said:


> And I don't suppose that Chelsea or Man Utd were paying paupers wages either.



But, I believe, that Paul Scholes never had an agent as such, just negoiated his own wages (this could be an urban myth of course).


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Fantastic stuff from Brendan Rogers' men - 22 league games, 21 wins and 1 draw which was back in August (last minute equaliser from ICT), GD of +45.
> 
> Yes it's a poor quality league in comparison to a good few other European leagues, but that level of consistency is brilliant.



When your playing budget is greater than every other team in the country combined (other than Rangers) what do you expect? 

Still, congratulations to Brendan. He's going to win something and justify his own hype. Sort of.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2017)




----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's a sad state of affairs these days that, despite all the badge-slapping, club allegiance is so transitory or even non-existent.
> 
> It's a bit of a two way street with club and players though - most clubs are downright mercenary too.
> 
> As a serious question - how would we define a truly non-mercenary player in the modern game? Any examples of them?


True, clubs are no angels either and will out a player when he is no longer of any use. But if he won't go they still have to pay his wages, as Chelsea did with someone who's name escapes me when he refused a transfer a few years ago and sat out his lucrative contract on the bench every week. A player who has just signed a contract for five years with a massive pay increase has a duty to the club to at least turn up and play even if he is agitating for a move.


----------



## J1888 (30 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> When your playing budget is greater than every other team in the country combined (other than Rangers) what do you expect?
> 
> Still, congratulations to Brendan. He's going to win something and justify his own hype. Sort of.



I expected to be ahead at this stage in the title race, I didn't expect to have won 21 and drawn 1!


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jan 2017)

cisamcgu said:


> But, I believe, that Paul Scholes never had an agent as such, just negoiated his own wages (this could be an urban myth of course).



Fact. Spoken by the man himself not to long ago on BT Sport.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> And as much as people hate him. John Terry
> 
> He could have gone to Manchester City for big bucks but chose to stay with a lower wage.



One of the best centre backs the Prem has seen. Would have loved to have had him at OT. And a keen swordsman in his spare time I believe


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> True, clubs are no angels either and will out a player when he is no longer of any use. But if he won't go they still have to pay his wages, as Chelsea did with someone who's name escapes me when he refused a transfer a few years ago and sat out his lucrative contract on the bench every week. A player who has just signed a contract for five years with a massive pay increase has a duty to the club to at least turn up and play even if he is agitating for a move.



That was Deco - I think we paid him around £40k a week for years.

I hope you don't think I was sympathising with Payet? I think he was behaving like a complete arse tbh.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> I expected to be ahead at this stage in the title race, I didn't expect to have won 21 and drawn 1!



It is an impressive run. I wonder how many of the 1.5m who were in the stands at Lisbon have been on the journey?


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> And a keen swordsman in his spare time I believe


Is that what you call having it away with a team mates other half?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That was Deco - I think we paid him around £40k a week for years.



Was it? I remember him being class (I was living with a Chelsea fan at the time), but injury prone rather than unwilling to play.


----------



## J1888 (30 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Was it? I remember him being class (I was living with a Chelsea fan at the time), but injury prone rather than unwilling to play.



And a diving scrote


----------



## J1888 (30 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> It is an impressive run. I wonder how many of the 1.5m who were in the stands at Lisbon have been on the journey?



Now now, any more dissent and I'll tell Brendan to cancel Ajer's loan


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2017)

J1888 said:


> Now now, any more dissent and I'll tell Brendan to cancel Ajer's loan



I watched the extended highlights of our game on Alba earlier and he does look some player. At least he's getting played properly, think the last loan we had off youse was Jackson Irvine and the only place he didn't get played was in nets.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2017)

OMG, we go to Sutton!


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> OMG, we go to Sutton!


 Hmm how to get a home ticket. Think Sutton would have preferred an away tie


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2017)

Dafuq is the draw on The One Show for?!


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Dafuq is the draw on The One Show for?!


Why not? National TV programme accessible to all


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Hmm how to get a home ticket. Think Sutton would have preferred an away tie



I had a hunch we'd get either Sutton or Lincoln away... Good luck in a quest for a ticket


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That was Deco - I think we paid him around £40k a week for years.
> 
> I hope you don't think I was sympathising with Payet? I think he was behaving like a complete arse tbh.




I think @Smokin Joe is referring to Winston Bogarde.


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> I had a hunch we'd get either Sutton or Lincoln away... Good luck in a quest for a ticket


Don't think I have a chance, not a season ticket holder or member, just a near neighbour!


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Don't think I have a chance, not a season ticket holder or member, just a near neighbour!



If you don't tries, you don't gets 

On the upshot, this one will almost certainly be live on the Beeb


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2017)

My brother just asked me if they'll try to move it? Can they do that? Be financially better of course


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> My brother just asked me if they'll try to move it? Can they do that? Be financially better of course




If both clubs agree, yes.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Why not? National TV programme accessible to all



It could be on national tv without being shoehorned on to that weird "culture" show. I've accidentally caught bits of it from time to time, most recently seeing Ice Cube looking thoroughly confused promoting Ride Along 2 (which is just as inexplicable).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> If both clubs agree, yes.



I think the FA change that rule a few years ago, if you are drawn at home you have to play at home now.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think the FA change that rule a few years ago, if you are drawn at home you have to play at home now.




Didn't know that had changed it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> My brother just asked me if they'll try to move it? Can they do that? Be financially better of course



It's happened before - can't remember which club it was now... I'm not entirely pat on the rules though.


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2017)

Ah that's a bit of a shame  does the 5th round have replays or just ET and pens?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

*THIS* from the Guardian 2003.
Farnborough v Arsenal.

Though they can still be moved, but to the closest neutral ground rather then the opponents ground. So Sutton could play at Crystal Palace.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

This from the FA Cup rules

_VENUE FOR MATCHES (a) Venue (i) The venue of each match (save for the Semi-Finals or Final which will be played at venues selected by the Professional Game Board) will be that of the first named Club. Subject to Competition Rules 9(a)(ii) and 9(a)(iii) such match shall be played on that ground unless the consent of the Professional Game Board has been obtained to any change of venue. In the case of a replay, subject to Competition Rules 9(a)(ii) and 9(a)(iii), the match shall be played on the ground of the second drawn Club, unless the consent of the Professional Game Board has been obtained to any change of venue. (ii) For a tie to be played on the ground of a Club outside The FA Premier League or Football League playing a Club from The FA Premier League or The Football League a meeting must be arranged by the Home Club with the local safety authority and/or Police and representatives of The Association to assess the suitability from a safety or security point of view of staging a tie at the ground. Any such meeting must be held within three days of the date of the Draw (or the date of the drawn tie in the case of a replay). Following such meeting, the Professional Game Board will decide whether to allow and require the match to be played at such ground or not, taking into account the views expressed at such meeting. In the event that following such meeting, the Professional Game Board allow and require the match to be played at that ground, the Away Club may still lodge a protest under the provision of Competition Rule 9(b) if applicable. In the event that following such meeting, the Professional Game Board decide not to allow and require the match to be played at that ground then the first alternative ground shall be the nearest suitable ground subject to the agreement of the Professional Game Board. (iii) In any event, the Professional Game Board shall have the power to order that any match be played on an alternative ground or date, including a Sunday, if it is considered appropriate and necessary. For ties switched from the ground of the Club first drawn, then the Professional Game Board shall determine the financial conditions in which the tie shall be played and this may include, any excess receipts to be paid into the Pool._

Basically, if the game was swapped to a neutral venue, then any excess money made will be paid into the FA Cup pool rather then the teams.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Ah that's a bit of a shame  does the 5th round have replays or just ET and pens?




Replay's

REPLAYS, POSTPONED AND ABANDONED MATCHES (MATCHES PLAYED PRIOR TO THE SEMI FINALS) (a) Replays (i) When a first match has resulted in a draw, it shall be replayed on the ground of the Club drawn second: in the Qualifying Competition – on or before the following Thursday; in the Competition Proper – on the second Wednesday following the original match, or earlier if mutually agreed by the two Clubs and the consent of the Professional Game Board obtained. (ii) When a replayed match is drawn after 90 minutes, an extra 30 minutes shall be played, and 15 minutes shall be played in each half. (iii) If the score is still level at the end of extra time, the winner shall be determined by the taking of kicks from the penalty mark


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> This from the FA Cup rules
> 
> _VENUE FOR MATCHES (a) Venue (i) The venue of each match (save for the Semi-Finals or Final which will be played at venues selected by the Professional Game Board) will be that of the first named Club. Subject to Competition Rules 9(a)(ii) and 9(a)(iii) such match shall be played on that ground unless the consent of the Professional Game Board has been obtained to any change of venue. In the case of a replay, subject to Competition Rules 9(a)(ii) and 9(a)(iii), the match shall be played on the ground of the second drawn Club, unless the consent of the Professional Game Board has been obtained to any change of venue. (ii) For a tie to be played on the ground of a Club outside The FA Premier League or Football League playing a Club from The FA Premier League or The Football League a meeting must be arranged by the Home Club with the local safety authority and/or Police and representatives of The Association to assess the suitability from a safety or security point of view of staging a tie at the ground. Any such meeting must be held within three days of the date of the Draw (or the date of the drawn tie in the case of a replay). Following such meeting, the Professional Game Board will decide whether to allow and require the match to be played at such ground or not, taking into account the views expressed at such meeting. In the event that following such meeting, the Professional Game Board allow and require the match to be played at that ground, the Away Club may still lodge a protest under the provision of Competition Rule 9(b) if applicable. In the event that following such meeting, the Professional Game Board decide not to allow and require the match to be played at that ground then the first alternative ground shall be the nearest suitable ground subject to the agreement of the Professional Game Board. (iii) In any event, the Professional Game Board shall have the power to order that any match be played on an alternative ground or date, including a Sunday, if it is considered appropriate and necessary. For ties switched from the ground of the Club first drawn, then the Professional Game Board shall determine the financial conditions in which the tie shall be played and this may include, any excess receipts to be paid into the Pool._
> 
> Basically, if the game was swapped to a neutral venue, then any excess money made will be paid into the FA Cup pool rather then the teams.




I think that proves I was typing b******s


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think that proves I was typing b******s




Nah.. just a half right


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

@Marmion 
Does Brechin still have it's hedge?

Not sure why I remembered this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @Marmion
> Does Brechin still have it's hedge?
> 
> Not sure why I remembered this.


It does


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> It does




I remember reading a story about it in 4-4-2 many years ago


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I remember reading a story about it in 4-4-2 many years ago
> 
> View attachment 335578


Featured here from about 3.20 onwards

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn3inPL2O-Y


----------



## Stephenite (30 Jan 2017)

I've played a few 6-a-side games with an ex-Brechin City player. I remember he could shoot the ball very, very hard.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Jan 2017)

They have a thing for hedges in that part of the world. The world's tallest hedge isn't far away.


----------



## craigwend (30 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The club were going to keep him and let him stew, but the senior players had had enough of him and didn't want him back. Good riddance, just another mercenary with no feeling for the club.


 however the replacement ... http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/hull...-united-move/story-30092414-detail/story.html


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jan 2017)

My second club Blackburn Rovers have drawn the Mancs. I haven't been for about 3 years but i might see if i can get a ticket. http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...ose_Mourinho_and_Manchester_United_in_FA_Cup/


----------



## mark st1 (31 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> My second club Blackburn Rovers have drawn the Mancs. I haven't been for about 3 years but i might see if i can get a ticket. http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...ose_Mourinho_and_Manchester_United_in_FA_Cup/



The song "your only here to see United" couldn't be more appropriate !


----------



## martint235 (31 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> The song "your only here to see United" couldn't be more appropriate !


"You're only here to see United" may be more apt though.


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> "You're only here to see United" may be more apt though.


I don't know, Mancs do speak badly so maybe they spell badly too?


----------



## mark st1 (31 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> "You're only here to see United" may be more apt though.



I stand corrected. Happy to give a Liverpool fan a reason to contribute to the topic of the FA Cup though .


----------



## martint235 (31 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I stand corrected. Happy to give a Liverpool fan a reason to contribute to the topic of the FA Cup though .


That's ok. For the record it's spelt "sixth"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2017)

craigwend said:


> however the replacement ... http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/hull...-united-move/story-30092414-detail/story.html



Seems to be the way of the (football) world sadly.

Cracking buy for WHUFC though. He lacks a bit of finesse but he's a big, powerful guy who can run at defences and who can really hit a ball.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2017)

@martint235 

How do you reckon it'll go tonight?

I've put 2-2 in the BBC Predictor and tbh will take the draw. One of those games that'll have some 'edge' seeing as you dobbed us at The Bridge and one that could go either way.

Looks like it will be a cold, wet game too - I have a couple of friends (CFC fans) going down and they are packing Goretex. 

May the best team win and I hope it doesn't come down to some crappy official's decision!


----------



## User482 (31 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Seems to be the way of the (football) world sadly.
> 
> Cracking buy for WHUFC though. He lacks a bit of finesse but he's a big, powerful guy who can run at defences and who can really hit a ball.



Yeah, I saw him in the West Ham v Hull game in December and thought he looked decent. No Payet of course, but hopefully he won't go on strike.


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Yeah, I saw him in the West Ham v Hull game in December and thought he looked decent. No Payet of course, but hopefully he won't go on strike.


'Snodgrass'...Brazilian?


----------



## martint235 (31 Jan 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @martint235
> 
> How do you reckon it'll go tonight?
> 
> ...


Difficult to call. Given our current form it could be embarrassing but then again if Coutinho and Lallana come flying out of the blocks, it could be largely over before Chelsea are awake. Would like a win, a draw means our title hopes are well over (such that they were, I think it's mainly a media thing, top 4 would be a result for us) and would rather not have an embarrassing scoreline defeat.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Jan 2017)

Strange all the fixtures on $ky Sports favourite day, deadline day. I hate Football at the moment - hate BFS even more.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> That's ok. For the record it's spelt "*sixth*"




Place this season for Liverpool?


----------



## martint235 (31 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Place this season for Liverpool?


I was just helping the Mancs spell their current position. Ours is spelt "fourth"


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jan 2017)

craigwend said:


> however the replacement ... http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/hull...-united-move/story-30092414-detail/story.html


That's different


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2017)

First Bristol Rovers player to move to Bristol City in 30 years .....

Matty Taylor signs for a bargain £300,000 !!!

Regularly see him walking his dog [ he lives in my street ! ]. Always said good morning & seemed a nice chap ..... until today ;-)

Guess he'll be moving south of the river now ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lor-set-join-Bristol-City-Bristol-Rovers.html


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2017)

Good game and a fair result.

Poor Wenger is tonight's loser.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2017)

I'll admit we were b****y awful, but since neither those scouser boys, the pensioners nor the wrong 'alf of north London managed to do more than scrape draws, it's not quite the disaster it *could* have been.

Will need to pull the socks up on Saturday tho...


----------



## PaulB (1 Feb 2017)

I don't write much on this thread for obvious reasons but it has to be said that the Chelsea 'fans' last night impressed by just how unimpressive they were. We've seen some good fan displays this season - Leicester being notable in how good they were - but last night's was noticeably woeful. A greying mass of apathy, really who clearly don't know what to do unless there's someone orchestrating them. And their orchestrator mustn't have been there last night. Of the fan-dancers, West Ham and Spurs are always entertaining but Chelsea are clearly followed by the worst sort of hangers-on. That's all.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2017)

PaulB said:


> I don't write much on this thread for obvious reasons but it has to be said that the Chelsea 'fans' last night impressed by just how unimpressive they were. We've seen some good fan displays this season - Leicester being notable in how good they were - but last night's was noticeably woeful. A greying mass of apathy, really who clearly don't know what to do unless there's someone orchestrating them. And their orchestrator mustn't have been there last night. Of the fan-dancers, West Ham and Spurs are always entertaining but Chelsea are clearly followed by the worst sort of hangers-on. That's all.


Stamford Bridge was always a lifeless place, as was Highbury. Of the London clubs West Ham and Spurs were the places you got a real atmosphere.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Feb 2017)

The Premier league outpriced my wage bracket a while ago. I should imagine the influx of day trippers on a weekly basis who can afford 150-300 squids for a day out has an affect on most clubs ability to attract the people who created the atmospheres that most of us grew up with.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

I can't afford it either.  I get my footy fix watching local non-league sides...


----------



## User32269 (1 Feb 2017)

My two boys and me are LFC members, and this means we can get to cup games (yeah yeah no more this season!) and the prices are reasonable.
They offer a small number of discounted prem tickets to members who live in the Liverpool postcode area each game, but demand is ludicrously high. What really bugs me is that the only tickets always available to "buy now" are hospitality with an obligatory nights hotel accommodation.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I can't afford it either.  I get my footy fix watching local non-league sides...



Same here good atmosphere standing behind the opposition goal giving the keeper some friendly abuse. Then swap ends at halftime. Love it


----------



## User32269 (1 Feb 2017)

Watching under 7's and under 10's footy every weekend is the best antidote to premier league frustrations.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2017)

I fear the drop cmom foxes pull your socks up and play like last year please


----------



## craigwend (1 Feb 2017)

odav said:


> Watching under 7's and under 10's footy every weekend is the best antidote to premier league frustrations.



I much prefer watching my under 10's football (exciting Futsal competition this weekend) SKY-Premier league in conjunction with our toxic owners* have taken the joy out of the 'match day experience' ( * https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...rked-rancour-allams-premier-league?CMP=twt_gu ) 

on another subject I wonder if we'll beat ManU again tonight or will have to wait for another 43 years?


----------



## User32269 (1 Feb 2017)

craigwend said:


> I much prefer watching my under 10's football (exciting Futsal competition this weekend) SKY-Premier league in conjunction with our toxic owners* have taken the joy out of the 'match day experience' ( * https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...rked-rancour-allams-premier-league?CMP=twt_gu )
> 
> on another subject I wonder if we'll beat ManU again tonight or will have to wait for another 43 years?


Good luck tonight! 
You could soon be rid of the owners and Gillett and Hicks could make a glorious return to the prem!


----------



## LarryDuff (1 Feb 2017)

So Arsene Wenger reckons the Arsenal players weren't mentally ready for last night's match v Watford.
Isn't that his job?????


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2017)




----------



## MarkF (1 Feb 2017)

craigwend said:


> I much prefer watching my under 10's football (exciting Futsal competition this weekend) SKY-Premier league in conjunction with our toxic owners* have taken the joy out of the 'match day experience' ( * https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...rked-rancour-allams-premier-league?CMP=twt_gu )
> 
> on another subject I wonder if we'll beat ManU again tonight or will have to wait for another 43 years?



Are Hull City in L2 or the PL? After nearly all their prior existence being crap, some football fans are off their heads.


----------



## User482 (2 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


>


On balance, I think it could've gone better...

On the other hand, what we've been doing recently is (for once) beating most of the teams in the bottom half, which is of course exactly what we need to do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2017)

Jose looking unhappy and acting stroppy again.

Mind you, he had a point re Klopp's disgraceful tirade at the 4th official the other night going unpunished.

Even odder is the 4th official allegedly saying that he liked Klopp's passion.

The game really needs to sort these double standards out.


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Jose looking unhappy and acting stroppy again.
> 
> Mind you, he had a point re Klopp's disgraceful tirade at the 4th official the other night going unpunished.
> 
> ...


Ah the poor hard done by Mancs again. There is a difference between showing a bit of passion and just behaving like a grumpy a*** in a press conference.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The game really needs to sort these double standards out.


Wasn't there supposed to be some new edict this season about dealing severely with dissent and backchat? Seems to have rather fallen by the wayside...


----------



## mark st1 (2 Feb 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some new edict this season about dealing severely with dissent and backchat? Seems to have rather fallen by the wayside...



Think it depends who you manage or who you play for. I couldn't care less about Jose's attitude more concerned about the pish poor performance of the 11 corpses in the pitch last night. ​


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> On balance, I think it could've gone better...
> 
> On the other hand, what we've been doing recently is (for once) beating most of the teams in the bottom half, which is of course exactly what we need to do.


Dead right there, points nicked off the top team are bonus points. It's beating your peers that ensures survival. I missed the first part of the game on BT Sport and turned on just in time to see that dreadful crossfield pass that led to the first goal. Went off to finish some paperwork and came back just in time for the second. I then decided I was a jinx and switched it off.


----------



## craigwend (2 Feb 2017)

MarkF said:


> Are Hull City in L2 or the PL? After nearly all their prior existence being crap, some football fans are off their heads.



Matchday experience if you understood what our present owners have done (read the article?) or tried to you might understand - would you be happy to have your team renamed Bradford Bantam Cocks? Forcibly moved from your seat when you vote against? See disabled / elderly / children's concessions removed ? Local sports clubs forced out of shared facilities the list could go on ... all for the '?' of being in the Premier League? I have a friend who is a Bradford season passholder & his matchday experience sounds better than mine - ask WHam fans how much the love the 'London Stadium' ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @Marmion
> Does Brechin still have it's hedge?
> 
> Not sure why I remembered this.


There are rumours that Trump has plans to extend the hedge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2017)

craigwend said:


> Matchday experience if you understood what our present owners have done (read the article?) or tried to you might understand - would you be happy to have your team renamed Bradford Bantam Cocks? Forcibly moved from your seat when you vote against? See disabled / elderly / children's concessions removed ? Local sports clubs forced out of shared facilities the list could go on ... all for the '?' of being in the Premier League? I have a friend who is a Bradford season passholder & his matchday experience sounds better than mine - ask WHam fans how much the love the 'London Stadium' ...



Whilst I have absolute no interest in Hull City, in fact being a Beverley lad and a Leeds fan I positively dislike them, I have total sympathy with the Hull fans. No football fans deserve to be treated like the Hull fans, these owners need to understand that they are just custodians of the club and without the fans there is no club.


----------



## MarkF (2 Feb 2017)

craigwend said:


> Matchday experience if you understood what our present owners have done (read the article?) or tried to you might understand - would you be happy to have your team renamed Bradford Bantam Cocks? Forcibly moved from your seat when you vote against? See disabled / elderly / children's concessions removed ? Local sports clubs forced out of shared facilities the list could go on ... all for the '?' of being in the Premier League? I have a friend who is a Bradford season passholder & his matchday experience sounds better than mine - ask WHam fans how much the love the 'London Stadium' ...



You'd be really moaning if you were in L2, where you have spent a lot of your time. Get a grip, you can't have everything, if we were to be able to swap places with Hull City on condition of being called Bradford Bastards, I'd go for it right now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Feb 2017)

MarkF said:


> Bradford Bastards,



I quite like that name!


----------



## User482 (2 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Ah the poor hard done by Mancs again. There is a difference between showing a bit of passion and just behaving like a grumpy a*** in a press conference.


Give over, even Klopp admits he was lucky to get away with it.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

Crystal Palace


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2017)




----------



## User482 (4 Feb 2017)

Liverpool are going well.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> Liverpool are going well.




It's their season apparently


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's their season apparently


Again.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Feb 2017)

BFS can fark off - although at least I can LOL @ Liverpool while we drop through the trap door. Seriously think the players don't want to play for Fat Sam and didn't like Pardew getting the bullet.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Feb 2017)




----------



## LarryDuff (4 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> Liverpool are going well.


Can't happen too often for me.


----------



## Dec66 (4 Feb 2017)

Well, I never felt more like singing the Blues...

I don't know what I enjoyed most today; Rom scoring four, Barkley celebrating his goal before he'd scored it, or Niasse scoring the winner against Beelzebub's Spawn (told you there was a player in there somewhere)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

1-0 away win for Forfar today against 2nd placed Arbroath, which extends their lead to 11 points; as someone on FB pointed out this means that Arbroath supporters can still count the points difference on their toes


----------



## Dec66 (4 Feb 2017)

Pic of the day for me.

Note position of the ball.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Pic of the day for me.


Different sport, but pic of the day for me is Laidlaw standing with his arms raised aloft milliseconds after kicking the final penalty of the match in the rugby, the ball did go through the posts a few seconds later by which time he was turned towards the crowd


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2017)

There's no easy games any more... hope Hull have it in mind when they play Arsenal next week.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> There's no easy games any more... hope Hull have it in mind when they play Arsenal next week.



Nooooooooooooooooooo, don't give them any ideas...


----------



## Roadhump (4 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> View attachment 336184
> 
> Pic of the day for me.
> 
> Note position of the ball.



Love the way the score on the screen says 6-3 just before Barkley slots the 6th. The TV score keeper must have shared his confidence that he could make no mistake 

It was really shaky at 3-2 today. Bournemouth came within a whisker of making it 3-3 but for once we got the lucky break and then went on to win handsomely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Feb 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Love the way the score on the screen says 6-3 just before Barkley slots the 6th. The TV score keeper must have shared his confidence that he could make no mistake
> 
> It was really shaky at 3-2 today. Bournemouth came within a whisker of making it 3-3 but for once we got the lucky break and then went on to win handsomely.



Or it was a replay, hence why Barkley is celebrating


----------



## Dec66 (4 Feb 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Love the way the score on the screen says 6-3 just before Barkley slots the 6th. The TV score keeper must have shared his confidence that he could make no mistake
> 
> It was really shaky at 3-2 today. Bournemouth came within a whisker of making it 3-3 but for once we got the lucky break and then went on to win handsomely.


Good day all round really;

Everton 6
Everton Reserves 4
Lukaku 4
Bournemouth 3
Hull 2
Niasse 1
Liverpool 0


----------



## Roadhump (5 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Or it was a replay, hence why Barkley is celebrating


I'm sure the photo is of a replay, which explains why the score says 6-3 before Barkley has netted the 6th Everton goal. But he actually did celebrate scoring before kicking the ball to score.......could have been very embarrassing for him if he had miskicked it.


----------



## Roadhump (5 Feb 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

Here's the highlights from yesterday's Arbroath v Forfar match. I am not posting it as an example of flowing football nor as the goal was anything special, more to highlight the hill up to the war memorial that you catch a glimpse of from time to time (top left side of screen visible when corners are being taken). I used to have to run up and down that fecking hill every training session when I played for Arbroath U16s; over and over and over. It had a very short term effect of making my sick, a short term effect of improving my fitness, and a longer term effect of having an enduring dislike for any war memorial of a similar design. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5q2S1G7svk


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2017)

I hate football again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

Impressive goal scoring by Dembele in the St Johnstone v Celtic match.

He came on as a sub in the 58th minute, scored a penalty in the 59th and by the 85th minute had completed a hat-trick.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hate football again.



I hate late goals against like that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Different sport, but pic of the day for me is Laidlaw standing with his arms raised aloft milliseconds after kicking the final penalty of the match in the rugby, the ball did go through the posts a few seconds later by which time he was turned towards the crowd


Here you go


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2017)

Phew, Brighton scraped a 3-3 draw after being 2 down to Brentford. This follows a beating at Huddersfield midweek. My nails are getting chewed.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2017)

Liverpool looking good for 6th place


----------



## MarkF (5 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hate football again.



That was funny, Wagner behaving like crazed teenager and Monk slyly dropping the shoulder into him and then claiming the moral high ground!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Liverpool looking good for 6th place



Nearly as good as Chelsea's 10th last season


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nearly as good as Chelsea's 10th last season



But it wasn't our season last year like it's Liverpools season this year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> But it wasn't our season last year like it's Liverpools season this year.



and tees it up for:

When will it ever be Liverpools year?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and tees it up for:
> 
> When will it ever be Liverpools year?




It won't.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2017)

Anyone watching the ACON final?
Egypt v Cameroon. A cracking, good game.


----------



## Dec66 (5 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Here's the highlights from yesterday's Arbroath v Forfar match. I am not posting it as an example of flowing football nor as the goal was anything special, more to highlight the hill up to the war memorial that you catch a glimpse of from time to time (top left side of screen visible when corners are being taken). I used to have to run up and down that fecking hill every training session when I played for Arbroath U16s; over and over and over. It had a very short term effect of making my sick, a short term effect of improving my fitness, and a longer term effect of having an enduring dislike for any war memorial of a similar design.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5q2S1G7svk



My goodness. I reckon I could still do a job in that league.


----------



## Roadhump (6 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Liverpool looking good for 6th place


Not sure about that, their recent results could be described as relegation form. People are saying that Leicester might set an unwanted record by becoming the first team to win the title one season and get relegated the next, but the way they are playing, Liverpool, having won the league in November could be the first to win the title and get relegated in the same season.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Feb 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Not sure about that, their recent results could be described as relegation form. People are saying that Leicester might set an unwanted record by becoming the first team to win the title one season and get relegated the next, but the way they are playing, Liverpool, having won the league in November could be the first to win the title and get relegated in the same season.


In fairness to the lovables, at least their "title challenge" lasted until January this season, usually it's over by the time the yellow ball comes out.

I heard the commentator on their game on Saturday say that this is their worst run from the turn of the year since 1954, and that season they were relegated. Obviously they won't be, but it shows how things have turned.

They had 72% possession on Saturday, 20-odd efforts on goal, 15 corners... And lost 2-0.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Feb 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Not sure about that, their recent results could be described as relegation form. People are saying that Leicester might set an unwanted record by becoming the first team to win the title one season and get relegated the next, but the way they are playing, Liverpool, having won the league in November could be the first to win the title and get relegated in the same season.


Man City already hold the record for winning the league and then being relegated the following season, 1937 - 38. What's more, they went down having scored the more goals than anyone else, still an unequaled fete.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1937–38_in_English_football


----------



## Roadhump (6 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Man City already hold the record for winning the league and then being relegated the following season, 1937 - 38. What's more, they went down having scored the more goals than anyone else, still an unequaled fete.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1937–38_in_English_football


Thanks for that - great little piece of info - would be a really good quiz question. When I posted that, I thought someone might know something I didn't and correct me so I'll pretend to be one of those people who think football was only invented in 1992 and change my post to "Leicester might set an unwanted record by becoming the first team to win the *Premier League* one season and get relegated the next".


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Feb 2017)

Looks like Germany have their own Gretna - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-38802113

Gretna were a non-league side in Scotland taken over by a multi-millionaire. They bought success and were promoted through the leagues in successive seasons until they reached the top league and the Scottish Cup Final. The authorities loved them, turning a blind eye to ground sharing issues and the media absolutely adored them. The vast majority of Scottish fans despised them. When their owner died, the club died and no one cried.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Feb 2017)

Were folk really that arsed about Gretna? I liked that they ruined Fir Park, which was already a midden and has yet to recover.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Feb 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Were folk really that arsed about Gretna? I liked that they ruined Fir Park, which was already a midden and has yet to recover.



Well you being a fan of one of the elite top clubs didn't see the effect they had on the lower divisions. Yes, they are despised still.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Feb 2017)

swl said:


> Well you being a fan of one of the elite top clubs didn't see the effect they had on the lower divisions. Yes, they are despised still.



My privilege is showing. How shameful.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2017)

swl said:


> Well you being a fan of one of the elite top clubs didn't see the effect they had on the lower divisions. Yes, they are despised still.


Let's hope Scotland newest club ends up the same. They're despised enough, so half way there.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Feb 2017)

This year we are concentrating on the cup  .A trophy we've never won 
Cmom foxes 
It makes a change to be happy after a game .


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Goals 2 & 3 were absolute peaches  And you were unlucky with the handball outside the area - Derby keeper should've got his marching orders for that...

Looks like it's the same for us after two banana skins on the bounce.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Goals 2 & 3 were absolute peaches  And you were unlucky with the handball outside the area - Derby keeper should've got his marching orders for that...
> 
> Looks like it's the same for us after two banana skins on the bounce.


Last season everything went for us this year it's the other way we seem to have no luck . Deflected goal ,2 pens turned down ,Sitter missed from 1yard ,defender puts the ball against his own post ,Goalie should have gone ,I really thought Derby would nick it


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Hope you guys stay up 

We'd better not blot our copybook against Hull on Saturday


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Anyone fancy our chances against a Premiership team?
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/01/middlesbrough-stanley-2/


Not sure but what about Pompey next?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Feb 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not sure but what about Pompey next?


We'll win that one. Stick a fiver on us!






I'm there in the background celebrating our second goal last Saturday. Can you spot me?


----------



## mark st1 (9 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> We'll win that one. Stick a fiver on us!
> View attachment 336816
> 
> 
> I'm there in the background celebrating our second goal last Saturday. Can you spot me?



Fluorescent arms just to the right of the goal post ?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Fluorescent arms just to the right of the goal post ?



Accy is Adam Collin?!


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> We'll win that one. Stick a fiver on us!
> View attachment 336816
> 
> 
> I'm there in the background celebrating our second goal last Saturday. Can you spot me?


Are you the tumescent chap in the red cap?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Fluorescent arms just to the right of the goal post ?


Yes, i'm the one in the high viz with the praying mantis arms. Before anyone asks if i wear high viz all the time. I cycled there last Saturday.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Are you the tumescent chap in the red cap?



Ha! That's his program.sticking up.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Which jersey did you wear?


It was such a cold day i wore 5 layers and 2 jerseys. The one in the pic' is an Altura kind of retro look one. I did have my bright red retro Altura jersey on to start with





but it got so cold i had to put another one on.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Feb 2017)

> Mark Warburton says he has not stood down as Rangers manager, despite a club statement that they have accepted the resignation of him and his staff.
> 
> Rangers announced on Twitter that Warburton, assistant David Weir and head of recruitment, Frank McParland were leaving the Premiership club.
> 
> ...


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38939432

lol as they say


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Feb 2017)

swl said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38939432
> 
> lol as they say


A shambles of a club.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> A shambles of a club.



Paul Gascoigne seen heading up the M74 with chicken and fishing rods. Says Sevco is his mate ye kna.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> We'll win that one. Stick a fiver on us!


Well you held out for 2 minutes


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Well you held out for 2 minutes


Been under immense pressure from the kick off. Lucky to be only 1 down,according to the radio.


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2017)

2-0. Never mind.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Feb 2017)

StuAff said:


> 2-0. Never mind.....



You were soon back!


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> You were soon back!


Well, you did make that bet, so I was obliged to comment....your lot are definitely in trouble, hope they get out of it.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2017)

We were lucky today. But I'll take three points whichever way they come. And best of all?

Spurs lost.


----------



## booze and cake (12 Feb 2017)

Is anyone from our FPL fantasy football league still around these parts?

It looks to me like only about half of the league are still active, though I am amazed that some teams that don't appear actively managed are doing so well. The manager of 'Ibracadabra' is 2nd in our league having made only 5 transfers all season.

Marmion has fallen down the rankings but is still 10th despite having Cuadrado who has been playing for Juventus all season, Ivanovic who now plays in Russia, Ighalo who now plays in China, and Erik Lamela who has'nt been playing for anyone as he's been injured for ages

My 'Surrender Monkeys' team is currently top and I'm having my best FPL season to date and love the game, its my 3rd season and I think I'm finally getting the hang of it. As we get to the exciting finale to the season I wondered if any of those still playing wanted any discussions about the run in, the upcoming blank game weeks, the use of our bench boost, all out attack and triple captain chips, team value etc? Have you used any/all your chips yet, who still has the 2nd wildcard left? I'm using my 'all out attack' chip next game week, saving my triple captain and bench boost chips for the double game weeks and will probably use my 2nd wildcard the week before playing a bench boost so I can get up to 15 players with 2 games in a week. What are others planning?

From a cursory look it appears as though the managers of Weld Rd Wizards, Marko Van Bestun, Stevilla, Egg & Creswell (makes me chuckle every time I see this one), Yorkie's Team, You Messi'n with Me and Bulgin Bellies are still active teams.

To those not playing FPL the last 2 paragraphs must seem complete gibberish, I'm happy to start a separate FPL thread where we can discuss such matters without interfering with the discussions from the true fans of Fulchester United and the like. Just wondering if anyone's interested? If not, apologies, as you were, I'll just keep talking to myself and there's no need for any further typing or thread derailment


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Is anyone from our FPL fantasy football league still around these parts?
> 
> It looks to me like only about half of the league are still active, though I am amazed that some teams that don't appear actively managed are doing so well. The manager of 'Ibracadabra' is 2nd in our league having made only 5 transfers all season.
> 
> ...


I'm playing a blinder then if I only have 7 players


----------



## booze and cake (12 Feb 2017)

Yep the game is a constant eye opener. Your subs bench is being well rinsed, and having Christian 'could'nt hit a barn door' Benteke as captain every week makes it even more amazing


----------



## mark st1 (12 Feb 2017)

I have this incredible gift of putting inform players in my team who turn into Sunday league players


----------



## booze and cake (12 Feb 2017)

Yep we've all have the reverse midas touch at times, the temptation to tinker with the team when having a bad week can be irresistible. I've clearly taken more hits than most with 7, and need to stick to the mantra of 'if in doubt do nowt' more often. 

Your team looks pretty good though, you can get an 11 out next week. Most of those at the top end of the tables have used all their chips, so this part of the season is where the big moves can be made, so its all still to play for.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Is anyone from our FPL fantasy football league still around these parts?
> 
> It looks to me like only about half of the league are still active, though I am amazed that some teams that don't appear actively managed are doing so well. The manager of 'Ibracadabra' is 2nd in our league having made only 5 transfers all season.
> 
> ...



My team is Weld Road Wizards. This is also my third year of playing FPL and like you, I have improved steadily. Although, it seems not as much as you - it will be a tall order to catch up with your 112 point lead with only 1 games left.

It is interesting what you learn as you go along. For example, your strategy on using your chips seems quite good. I feel I wasted mine by using them quite randomly, and too early. My team is in a couple of other leagues, one of which includes 4 of us who all have a weekly drink together. As we meet face to face that involves a lot more leg pulling than this one, but one of the other lads mentioned the sort of thing you mention above, such as using your triple captain in double game weeks - too late for me this year, but I'll remember next . I used my wildcards early on, the first because I seemed to have picked a few donkeys and was making very slow progress, and the second because I wanted to bring in a few players who had been performing well.

It can become quite addictive and I have found myself watching live games and willing my players to do well, cursing them when they don't and wishing the worst for my opponents' players . But it does help you notice players you may not otherwise notice, and some of those players in struggling teams are gems, such as Heaton the Burnley GK. Another example is Ake who was on loan to Bournemouth and doing great until Chelsea recalled him - now I am stuck with a player who can't get a game and therefore doesn't score points, but who is difficult to exchange because of his low price....well, it's tough at the top I suppose, and if you haven't got a sense of humour, you shouldn't have joined .

I actually have another FPL team which is in a few leagues. I thought it might add some interest and variety, but it is a PITA requiring twice the effort, and you can end up with split loyalties when players in either team could do well for your opponents in your other leagues. Plus, as you can enter a single team into as many as 15 different leagues, it is quite pointless.

A separate thread might work well, but as you have counted only 8 active managers, including yourself, it might not get much use; perhaps though, it might catch the attention and interest of other CC members and encourage more to join in which could make for a bigger and more exciting league.....so on balance I would say go for it. It's a great game and the more the merrier.


----------



## booze and cake (12 Feb 2017)

OK great, thanks for that, I'll start a separate thread after the Burnley v Chelsea game, which if it was'nt for fantasy football I'd otherwise have no interest in. Besides its too cold for me to bother with any actual bike riding today anyway


----------



## PaulB (12 Feb 2017)

Those Drury Lane Fan-dancers were the dirtiest team I've seen at Anfield for many a long year. Lucas eliminated any threat from Kane while their tactics seemed to be eliminate Liverpool's threat by kicking him at every opportunity. 

Their fans though, as ever, were entertaining and had more spirit at 2-0 down than their Stamford Bridge cousins at 1-1 with a penalty they couldn't convert.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Feb 2017)

Oh dear I fear the drop I can't see us picking up at any point . In up the year of the great escape 2 years ago we were playing well but not getting results and there was always hope but this year I don't see the same resolve .
Cmom you Foxes you are the champions play like them


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2017)

Just got in from Turf Moor which was *loody freezing as it snowed throughout.

With 71% possession we should've done much better than 1-1 but sadly we created very little.

What a grubby team Burnley are - lots of sneaky little fouls and a good number of cynical ones too.

Nice fans though - very friendly.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Feb 2017)

Blimey ! didn't see that one coming.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Blimey ! didn't see that one coming.
> 
> View attachment 337752



Shocker!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Blimey ! didn't see that one coming.
> 
> View attachment 337752




HA!


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2017)

Neither did I - according to R5, they were totally played off the park. Still, if Barca goes out, the competition becomes far more interesting - they'll need a miracle to come back from that.

And given that we played out two draws with PSG in the group stage...


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Feb 2017)

We score 4 away from home, but end up drawing.
http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/10768712/mansfield-4-4-accrington


----------



## AndyRM (15 Feb 2017)

Comedy goalkeeping for Norwich's second here...

http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/10768378/norwich-2-2-newcastle


----------



## gavgav (15 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> We score 4 away from home, but end up drawing.
> http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/10768712/mansfield-4-4-accrington


Cost me in my 6 fold accumulator though, I had Mansfield down as a home win!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Feb 2017)

Lee Clark has left Killie mid table, having signed a player on a free then made £1m selling him (our highest transfer fee since Stevie Naismith) to join Bury, 21st in England's 3rd division.

As shambolic clubs go, Killie have really taken the pish in recent years.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

Whahaay Agent Robben.. get in there ....


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

Booo Sanchez... ponce


----------



## User482 (15 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Booo Sanchez... ponce


I wouldn't worry...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> I wouldn't worry...




Indeed


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Blimey ! didn't see that one coming.
> 
> View attachment 337752


Unusually for me, I watched the game (sat in the bar of a French hotel).
The game was mesmerising, Barca were completely outplayed and made to look like Sunday league amateurs. PSG played their socks-off.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2017)




----------



## mark st1 (15 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


>



In Arsene we trust


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> In Arsene we trust




Let him stay, let him stay, let his stay,
Let him stay, let him stay, let him staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## mark st1 (15 Feb 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

'spose the Gunners are saving themselves for the game at Sutton


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

From the BBC

It's a record-making evening for Arsenal. They are the first English team with 200 conceded Champions League goals.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> From the BBC
> 
> It's a record-making evening for Arsenal. They are the first English team with 200 conceded Champions League goals.


Records are there to be broken I suppose.


----------



## mark st1 (15 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> 'spose the Gunners are saving themselves for the game at Sutton



Wouldn't that be class. Go on Sutton hit them for six !


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Feb 2017)

This is beautiful. Motherwell manager sent to the stand as his team are beaten 7-2, all filmed by a fan

https://twitter.com/GarryStitchell/status/831985818550026240

eta YouTube link - 


View: https://youtu.be/nR4rmt-DBIs


----------



## LarryDuff (16 Feb 2017)

Bayern 5 Arsenal 1. Hilarious.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2017)




----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 338005


Klopp normal?????!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2017)

Brighton are showing the jitters. Not the effing play offs again


----------



## User482 (16 Feb 2017)




----------



## Roadhump (16 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Klopp normal?????!!!!!!



His over-animated touchline antics certainly aren't normal. Just in case you aren't aware of how he came to be called the "normal one", a quick explanation.

When he was appointed manager at Liverpool, at his first press conference he was asked about Jose Mournino calling himself the "special one" and if he would call himself something similar, so he laughed and declared himself "the normal one". You may already be aware of that so apologies if so.

To be fair, I know a couple of blokes who drink in the pub which has become his local and he is by all accounts quite a personable, pleasant man. However, I am a true bitter bluenose, so personally I hope in his LFC life he turns out to be the "incredibly mediocre one who fails spectacularly to deliver on his promise to bring a title to LalaLand within 4 years".


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Jose Mournino calling himself the "special one"



Point of order.
It was 'A Special One' not 'The'.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Apart from the ref abuse you won't get the rest at Millwall. More akin to going for a tooled up fight on an industrial estate wasteland.
> 
> Fulham are playing at home on that day. Much better alternative IMO.



So I went to the Fulham v Wigan game last weekend. Great afternoon in the nice and rowdy Hammersmith End. Plenty of goalmouth action and Fulham came back from 1-2 down to win it 3-2 with the last kick of the game. £20 a ticket too. Thanks for the advice


----------



## mark st1 (16 Feb 2017)

These overseas signings are getting a bit out of control 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....urg-premeir-league-saudi-arabia?client=safari


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Feb 2017)

Well done Lincoln City!


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done Lincoln City!


I'd normally say that was a shock, but after Leicester last year nothing is. Arsenal must be getting nervous.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd normally say that was a shock, but after Leicester last year nothing is. Arsenal must be getting nervous.



I think maybe Burnley knackered themselves playing us last weekend.


----------



## User482 (18 Feb 2017)

Ten-man Milwall beat Leicester and Huddersfield get a replay with Man City. And I'm getting really bored with PL clubs selecting the reserves.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2017)

This year were mainly concentrating on the champions league . Sevilla must be quaking in there boots after that result .
Whole club has no confidence if we can't beat 10 man Millwall I can't see us beating anyone I don't know where any points are coming from I think the championship awaits next season .
Cmom foxes I can't stand the roller coaster ride anymore I settle for a boring steady run


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> Ten-man Milwall beat Leicester and Huddersfield get a replay with Man City. And I'm getting really bored with PL clubs selecting the reserves.


I think Millwall would have battered are first team the reserves at least put up a decent show against Derby in the last round .
Were resting are so called best players for the Champions league . The only competition we can now win this year


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> Ten-man Milwall beat Leicester and Huddersfield get a replay with Man City. And I'm getting really bored with PL clubs selecting the reserves.



You need to watch Chelsea then.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Feb 2017)

Well done Chelsea. KTBFFH,

I thought Wolves were a bit over physical tbh and was very glad to put them away.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2017)

Premiership Burnley beaten by a non league team.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2017)

A poor football day.
Hibs drew 1-1 at Raith
Forfar got beat 3-2 away tae Berwick
And the amateur team got pumped 9-1 at home from the team we beat 3-2 a couple of weeks ago. It was horrific.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Feb 2017)

Should have seen our ref - he was a doozie. Booed off by both sets of fans.


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2017)

I would love to see Lincoln play at Wembley in a Semi Final.What a day out.


----------



## Slick (18 Feb 2017)

Not too bothered about football down south, but didn't think it would be long before Barton would be involved in some controversy. My managerless team go to Dundee tomorrow one game away from disaster. We'll certainly find out over the next couple of weeks who has it and who hasn't.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Feb 2017)

Christ alive - haw do Millwall get away with that pitch in this day and age?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Christ alive - haw do Millwall get away with that pitch in this day and age?


Weird you say that. I pass their training ground on my commute every morning and their training pitches look immaculate.


----------



## Piemaster (19 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> These overseas signings are getting a bit out of control
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....urg-premeir-league-saudi-arabia?client=safari


Hope he's off in shame after his performance in the Arsenal/Hull game


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Weird you say that. I pass their training ground on my commute every morning and their training pitches look immaculate.



That is indeed strange. It looked very patchy on the box yesterday and they did some of those low lying camera shots out of the goalmouth area and the grass was long.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2017)

My "second team" Blackburn Rovers play Man Utd today. I can't see them even scoring never mind winning. I'll go for the Mancs winning three or four nil.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

See on the Killie v Dons game. How does that work?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> See on the Killie v Dons game. How does that work?
> 
> View attachment 338603



Cattle rustling?


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> See on the Killie v Dons game. How does that work?
> 
> View attachment 338603


It's a play on words. Wales is the name of a family butcher in Kilmarnock.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> It's a play on words. Wales is the name of a family butcher in Kilmarnock.


Ah right you are, cheers


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> My "second team" Blackburn Rovers play Man Utd today. I can't see them even scoring never mind winning. I'll go for the Mancs winning three or four nil.



Let's hope Blackburn play better than the crock of crap I'm watching from Fulham - insipid, meek, lifeless, rather be at home on their WAG strewn sofa's (can't blame them for that I suppose) but Christ what a dire display.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> My managerless team go to Dundee tomorrow one game away from disaster. We'll certainly find out over the next couple of weeks who has it and who hasn't.


Crash and burn is looking on the cards. 2-0 down at HT.


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

If it's dire you are after, check out the pi*h coming out of Dundee right now on sky sports 1.


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Crash and burn is looking on the cards. 2-0 down at HT.


Not over yet.


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Crash and burn is looking on the cards. 2-0 down at HT.


Maybe not.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Let's hope Blackburn play better than the crock of crap I'm watching from Fulham - insipid, meek, lifeless, rather be at home on their WAG strewn sofa's (can't blame them for that I suppose) but Christ what a dire display.


I didn't see the Fulham performance but Blackburn played very well. So well that the Mancs brought their 2 main strikers on with 30 minutes to go, when they were getting nowhere against the Rovers defence. A bit of an old cliche, but if they play like that in their relegation battle they'll have a fair chance of surviving the drop.


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2017)

Well done, Sutton! Valiant effort


----------



## J1888 (20 Feb 2017)

See a Rangers fan on the Daily Record Hotline saying that they should go for Eddie Howe 

Deluded doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Well done, Sutton! Valiant effort


Love the pie eating sub goalie


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

A potential banana skin safely navigated. Good on the gaffer for putting out a strong team and everyone respecting the opposition but serious kudos to Sutton for giving it such a good go.  

That pitch though... Looks like the game was being played on treacle


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Love the pie eating sub goalie


Man after your own heart eh


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> A potential banana skin safely navigated. Good on the gaffer for putting out a strong team and everyone respecting the opposition but serious kudos to Sutton for giving it such a good go.
> 
> That pitch though... Looks like the game was being played on treacle


I wanted a replay for the cash for Sutton


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Love the pie eating sub goalie



That guy's got class. Apparently he was quaffing a beer in the bar at half time as well. A finger in the eye to the prawn sandwich brigade


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> I wanted a replay for the cash for Sutton



Can see your point - they deserved everything they've got from this cup run and then some. Though I'm just glad we're safely through into the next round.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Feb 2017)

Did Arsenal really use those showers they showed, after the match? I remember when Accrington played premiership Fulham in the 4th round 7 years ago. They arrived at the ground 15 minutes before the game in their full kit,as they'd got changed at a local 4 star hotel where they were staying. Straight after the game they got on their coach and went back to the hotel to use their showers. According to the Fulham manager (Roy Hodgson) our facilities were "abysmal"!


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2017)

Can't say about the showers, but the text commentary on the BBC Sport website said that they certainly did use the changing room and that there weren't enough pegs / bench spaces and Rob Holding was changing on the floor.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Love the pie eating sub goalie



It looks like former Everton keeper Neville Southall likes his pies.


----------



## User482 (21 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Love the pie eating sub goalie


Looks like he's in trouble with the FA, as he was aware that people were betting on it. I hope they'll leave it at a telling off.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Did Arsenal really use those showers they showed, after the match? I remember when Accrington played premiership Fulham in the 4th round 7 years ago. They arrived at the ground 15 minutes before the game in their full kit,as they'd got changed at a local 4 star hotel where they were staying. Straight after the game they got on their coach and went back to the hotel to use their showers. According to the Fulham manager (Roy Hodgson) our facilities were "abysmal"!


I think it was the chamber pots they objected to.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Why were they betting on it? Is it something that he does do but not every game?


Maybe they bet on the particular flavour each game, weird lot


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2017)

And he's now resigned.


----------



## Beebo (21 Feb 2017)

such a shame but in hindsight it is a silly thing to do. 
The bookmaker offering the odds should also be punished and this type of spot be should be banned. It is too easy to influence the outcome.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2017)

City 5 Monaco 3

What a great game to watch - packed with incident and bonkers football. Brilliant!


----------



## Slick (21 Feb 2017)

It was, great game. Didn't see city getting a win out of that little lot. Nothing decided yet though, and I'm already looking forward to seeing the 2nd leg.


----------



## Firestorm (21 Feb 2017)

The mighty Shrimpers move up to 5th after a 4-1 win away at Peterbro'
Bottom two after 12 games seems a long while ago.....


----------



## ozboz (22 Feb 2017)

I didnt see it , but happy it was a win ,


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2017)

This Sutton goalkeeper business. Can someone tell me. Was he sacked for being seen eating a pasty or for betting irregularities? News reports seem to start off with the pie bit,then waffle on about the betting stuff. 


Anyway,i've just heard he weighs 23 stones!


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2017)

Well he certainly had a good sized pair of moobs


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2017)

http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/02/cambridge-match-off/

Last night's Accy v Cambridge game was rained off. I don't think the 100+ supporters making the near 200 mile trip up from Cambridge would've been happy.




3 h 28 min (194.6 mi) via A1


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> This Sutton goalkeeper business. Can someone tell me. Was he sacked for being seen eating a pasty or for betting irregularities? News reports seem to start off with the pie bit,then waffle on about the betting stuff.
> 
> 
> Anyway,i've just heard he weighs 23 stones!


Basically a bookie was running 8-1 that he'd eat a pie on camera. From the fact that he's resigned it would appear he knew about this but denies placing a bet himself. If it's found that he agreed to do it with someone who subsequently placed a bet, the Gaming Commission will be unhappy.

At first, and I thought this, it seems a bit inconsequential but deeper in it's not much different from match fixing.


----------



## Biff600 (22 Feb 2017)

The bookies that ran the bet were SunBet, they were also the same company that sponsored Sutton Utd. 

It was a specific bet that they offered too which went to the tune of '8/1 Wayne Shaw will be seen eating a pie during the game between Sutton and Arsenal'

There was another specific bet that came up for the game between Chelsea and Liverpool the other month






Although quite amusing, it is still fraudulent, the same as the pie incident. (Not my bet btw !!)


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Basically a bookie was running 8-1 that he'd eat a pie on camera. From the fact that he's resigned it would appear he knew about this but denies placing a bet himself. If it's found that he agreed to do it with someone who subsequently placed a bet, the Gaming Commission will be unhappy.
> 
> At first, and I thought this, it seems a bit inconsequential but deeper in it's not much different from match fixing.


Ah,now i know!


----------



## Doseone (22 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> This Sutton goalkeeper business. Can someone tell me. Was he sacked for being seen eating a pasty or for betting irregularities? News reports seem to start off with the pie bit,then waffle on about the betting stuff.
> 
> 
> Anyway,i've just heard he weighs 23 stones!



There was also another side of it from the clubs point of view which was to do with the keeper taking the limelight from the team. He had become a bit of a celebrity in the past few weeks and seemed to be embracing this aspect a bit too much. The manager was unhappy that this slightly comedic character was portraying the wrong image of Sutton who actually take their football very seriously. They want to be remembered for their achievement in reaching the last 8 of the FA cup, not as being a bunch of pie eating amateurs.

I think it has been blown out of proportion - amateur reserve keeper loses his job because of a single pie eating irregularity, Joey Barton is still playing after being accused of placing over 1000 bets!!


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2017)

The joey Barton thing is an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> The joey Barton thing is an absolute disgrace.


A bit rich coming from a Rangers supporter


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2017)

I'd be willing to (ironically) stake a large sum on an awful lot of footballers who like a flutter. Personally I don't think it's a big deal, as long as the teams you bet on aren't in your league.


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> A bit rich coming from a Rangers supporter


Why?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2017)

Joey getting sanctioned:


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Joey getting sanctioned:
> 
> View attachment 339160


Not high enough.


----------



## User6179 (22 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> Why?



Watch yer self Slick , @Marmion is in the Forfar Ultras !


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2017)

Eddy said:


> Watch yer self Slick , @Marmion is in the Forfar Ultras !


Lol, I didn't know they had ultras in Forfar. Must be the ones the Dons wouldn't take.


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2017)

Doseone said:


> There was also another side of it from the clubs point of view which was to do with the keeper taking the limelight from the team. He had become a bit of a celebrity in the past few weeks and seemed to be embracing this aspect a bit too much. The manager was unhappy that this slightly comedic character was portraying the wrong image of Sutton who actually take their football very seriously. They want to be remembered for their achievement in reaching the last 8 of the FA cup, not as being a bunch of pie eating amateurs.
> 
> I think it has been blown out of proportion - amateur reserve keeper loses his job because of a single pie eating irregularity, Joey Barton is still playing after being accused of placing over 1000 bets!!


The difference is that there is no suggestion that Joey Barton knew the result of any of those bets before it was placed.

I know it seems innocuous but imagine "Mate stick £10k on me eating a pie on telly and I'll split it with you" is a bit more sinister


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2017)

The bookies were pretty stupid to accept that sort of bet in the first place, they were asking for it. Even if a player bets on himself to kick the ball out of play in the 51st minute there is no guarantee he is even going to get the ball. You can scoff a pie whenever you like.


----------



## matiz (22 Feb 2017)

It was a fun bet maximum stake £5 ,so hardly a major betting coup for anyone with inside knowledge.


----------



## matiz (22 Feb 2017)

It's impossible to stake large sums on those type of fun bets Sun bets stated this morning that it was a £5 maximum,the bookies would soon be in the poorhouse accepting large sums on novelty bets,they are just to attract interest,Paddy Power are always coming up with similar stunts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> So is it Sun Bets who are the naughty party here?


I'd have thought it was the cameraman.


----------



## matiz (22 Feb 2017)

I'm thinking it's a massive fuss about nothing,the football club have over reacted probably to try and show the FA they are on the case and taking action on what isn't even a footballing wager ,it's was just a fat bloke eating a pie. 
It couldn't have had any bearing on the match result.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Or the director perhaps.


Perhaps we should be pointing the finger at Wordsworth Donisthorpe


----------



## Biff600 (22 Feb 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2017)

Anyway, back to fitba.

Hibs pumped the Jambos 3-1


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Is that a good thing?


Any lower league outfit beating a premier league side can only be a good thing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Feb 2017)

Rooney's agent's in China trying to sort out a million quid a week deal. Rooney says he'll only play for two English clubs,Man Utd and Everton. I think he should go back to Everton and play for the team he supports,while he's still young enough. It's not like he needs the China money and he wont be playing for Everton for peanuts,if he goes back there.What do you lot think he should/will do?http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39054358


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Rooney's agent's in China trying to sort out a million quid a week deal. Rooney says he'll only play for two English clubs,Man Utd and Everton. I think he should go back to Everton and play for the team he supports,while he's still young enough. It's not like he needs the China money and he wont be playing for Everton for peanuts,if he goes back there.What do you lot think he should/will do?http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39054358


He's effectively said to Mourinho: pick me at the weekend or I'll be gone by Tuesday. I expect Mourinho will have a chat, stick him on the bench and he'll be off to China in the summer.


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Betting fraud is fraud.


Depends on the sequence of events, I think.
If SunBets advertised the stupid bet in the first place then they were asking for it. Shaw didn't collude with his mates to set the bet up, did he?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> pick me at the weekend or I'll be gone by Tuesday



I can't believe the granny shagger would think that would work with Mourinho


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I can't believe the granny shagger would think that would work with Mourinho


It's not a question of "working" though really. Rooney can't lose, he either continues his Man U career till summer or starts earning £52m a year from Tuesday.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> It's not a question of "working" though really. Rooney can't lose, he either continues his Man U career till summer or starts earning £52m a year from Tuesday.


I really don't think he has the brains to go and work in a different country, for however much money.


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2017)

I agree with Accy. Why would a bloke with young kids, who has more money than he can ever spend, want to go to China?


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Betting fraud is fraud.



I tend to think that if a bookmaker is stupid enough to offer bets on something that a person can, and possibly will effect, then they only have themselves to blame. And anyway, they don't have to pay out if they don't want to :

From The Gruaniad : 

*Is it true that a licensed bookmaker cannot be taken to court for not paying out on a winning bet?*

TRUE. There is no legislation to enforce betting debts of any kind, since they are regarded as a 'debt of honour'. This applies equally to bookies, casinos, even the football pools. Bookmakers can refuse to pay out with legal impunity, and have occasionally done so where a betting coup was suspected.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> I agree with Accy. Why would a bloke with young kids, who has more money than he can ever spend, want to go to China?




Greed. Those that have a lot of money usually want a whole lot more.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Greed. Those that have a lot of money usually want a whole lot more.


Wot he said. I'm not sure I'd be harsh enough to label it as greed though, more opportunity. I'm working on the assumption that footballers actually still enjoy playing football even though it's a job with training etc so £250k versus £1m per week for doing what he enjoys, I'd take the £1m.


----------



## Roadhump (23 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Rooney's agent's in China trying to sort out a million quid a week deal. Rooney says he'll only play for two English clubs,Man Utd and Everton. I think he should go back to Everton and play for the team he supports,while he's still young enough. It's not like he needs the China money and he wont be playing for Everton for peanuts,if he goes back there.What do you lot think he should/will do?http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39054358


As an Evertonian, the sentimental part of me would like to see him come back to the blues. Taking a more clinical, logical view I think we should forget him.

A player of Rooney's talent could play a role for a couple of years, but whilst much of the bitterness from when he left has waned (see what I did there), and some feel we should "bring a blue home", Everton as a club are no longer skint and should have a more ambitious vision than looking to players who are past their prime, it would be too short term a measure. We should be looking to bring in top players in their prime and also develop prodigious talent such as Davies, Lookman and Holgate etc through to their prime.

In any event, even though he doesn't need the money, give anyone a choice between £150K a week, or £1M a week, I can't see many choosing the former.


----------



## Roadhump (23 Feb 2017)

Talking of sentiment and Wayne Rooney, the below photo first appeared in the Liverpool Echo on 4th November 2002, the day after Everton went to Elland Road and beat Leeds 1-0 in a Premier League game. It was the first time Everton had won in the league at Leeds for 51 years, and Rooney scored a great goal to seal the points.

Me and my then 13 year old son went to that game and were behind the goal where Rooney scored. The following day I bought the paper to read the match report, and saw the picture of Rooney celebrating his goal. Me and my son are in the picture and for a while a copy was framed and hung on the wall in the local pub. I am about 4 rows from the front and about 4 people in from the left of the photo, with both my arms in the air and the light reflecting off my specs, my son is to my right with pat of his face obscured by someone's arm. At the end of the game, Joseph Yobo threw his shirt into the crowd and the bloke next to us fought off about 20 other fans to claim it. One of those great moments only football fans can understand, and a great dad and lad moment for me and my son.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2017)

I don't know how these players adapt to China.

Following a 4 week holiday there a few years back I would never visit again. It was interesting for sure but it was by far the most alien place culturally that I have ever visited. The thought of living there is horrific.

Maybe they just go there and live in their own protected bubble - not much of a life though.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Isn't that how they live here?


Yes, just like here they'll have a "fixer" (i.e. servant) who does all those baffling things like paying bills, buying services, getting food in that's recognisable, arranging your tax affairs, diary etc. It leaves the footballer all day for his two hours football training, 6 hours of Playstation, and a couple of hours on Twitter / Bet365 etc. You could indeed be anywhere.


----------



## Biff600 (23 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I don't know how these players adapt to China.
> 
> Following a 4 week holiday there a few years back I would never visit again. It was interesting for sure but it was by far the most alien place culturally that I have ever visited. The thought of living there is horrific.
> 
> Maybe they just go there and live in their own protected bubble - not much of a life though.



I have a rolling contract in Shanghai every year, and although it's only for a couple of weeks of the year, I actually quite like the place.

The weather is generally better than the UK, the cost of living is cheaper than the UK and the language is easy enough to learn and speak.

Obviously for someone living out there for a period of time, there will be bigger differences than they are used to in the UK

Ducks necks or ducks tongues anyone ?????


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

Biff600 said:


> I have a rolling contract in Shanghai every year, and although it's only for a couple of weeks of the year, I actually quite like the place.
> 
> The weather is generally better than the UK, the cost of living is cheaper than the UK and the language is easy enough to learn and speak.
> 
> ...


Would it be wrong to say I'll try both??


----------



## Biff600 (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Would it be wrong to say I'll try both??



They also have chickens and ducks feet !! I photographed them at Pudong Airport where they sold them as a in-flight snack-a-roo !!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Greed. Those that have a lot of money usually want a whole lot more.


Ambition.

Why shouldn't the bloke get as much out of the game as clubs are willing to pay him, he isn't holding a gun to anyone's head. It's Chinese money and when he returns to the UK he'll bring it back into our economy. Let's face it, in worldwide terms all of us here are stinking rich anyway.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

Biff600 said:


> They also have chickens and ducks feet !! I photographed them at Pudong Airport where they sold them as a in-flight snack-a-roo !!!
> 
> View attachment 339248


Nom nom nom.

Unfortunately, China is on my list of places, along with New Zealand and Australia, that I'd really like to go to but I just can't be arsed to spend that long on a plane to get there.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ambition.
> 
> Why shouldn't the bloke get as much out of the game as clubs are willing to pay him, he isn't holding a gun to anyone's head. It's Chinese money and when he returns to the UK he'll bring it back into our economy. Let's face it, in worldwide terms all of us here are stinking rich anyway.




Ambition is not going to China to play football. It's 100% about the money.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Ambition is not going to China to play football. It's 100% about the money.


Would you not go and live in China for £52m a year? I would. I'd fly back every weekend for that sort of money.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Would you not go and live in China for £52m a year? I would. I'd fly back every weekend for that sort of money.




Of course you would. You go for the money, you don't go to better yourself and test yourself against the best in world football in China would you?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2017)

Biff600 said:


> They also have chickens and ducks feet !! I photographed them at Pudong Airport where they sold them as a in-flight snack-a-roo !!!
> 
> View attachment 339248



Basically: they'll eat anything with a hint of calorie in. 

Some of the crap we saw for sale in the markets we wouldn't give to a dog - and they aren't overly fussy eaters.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Of course you would. You go for the money, you don't go to better yourself and test yourself against the best in world football in China would you?


I'll go along with that but he's 31, he's as good (or has been as good) as he's going to get. Now is the time that if someone offers you £52m a year, you stop chewing when you get to the elbow.


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Wouldn't that be when they might want him there to turn up for work?


Picky, picky, picky!!! And I don't even know when the Chinese watch football, it might be a weird time of the day. The Kiwis play Super Rugby at 6:30 on a Saturday morning. Most inconvenient.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> I'll go along with that but he's 31, he's as good (or has been as good) as he's going to get. Now is the time that if someone offers you £52m a year, you stop chewing when you get to the elbow.



You know I know that. The point is, footballers go to China for the money not footballing reasons


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Picky, picky, picky!!! And I don't even know when the Chinese watch football, it might be a weird time of the day. The Kiwis play Super Rugby at 6:30 on a Saturday morning. Most inconvenient.




Same as most leagues, but usually Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It could have some footballing reasons. He will presumably not be facing defenders as quick and organised as in the PL? If so he could reasonably expect his skill level to shine there.




Of course, he will be one of the most skilled players in the league, but playing for a tin pot league and maybe winning a tin pot cup that means nothing compared to winning cups in the major football countries.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2017)

I thought the Chinese government were taking a strong stance on all the Yuan Renminbi leaving the country by stopping these mega-deals?


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Ambition is not going to China to play football. It's 100% about the money.


Of course it is, that's what I meant by ambition, the ambition to earn as much as you can from your short lived talents. Rooney is nearing the end of his career and has won everything at club level, a move to a less demanding league where his fading talents can buy him a few more years and earn him a fortune is a no-brainer.

Virtually every single one of us would do the same. Good luck to him.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Of course, he will be one of the most skilled players in the league, but playing for a tin pot league and maybe winning a tin pot cup that means nothing compared to winning cups in the major football countries.



Winning them from the bench though can't be much of an incentive to stay imo


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Winning them from the bench though can't be much of an incentive to stay imo


There are plenty of Euro teams with trophy ambitions that would take and play the fat weasel. Whether they have the money to pay him is another matter


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> There are plenty of Euro teams with trophy ambitions that would take and play the fat weasel. Whether they have the money to pay him is another matter



Suppose as others have mentioned we will find out in the next week if he wants to play for the love or the money. Personally I think he will be off at the end of the season at the latest. With Griezman reportedly on his way and Zlatan staying another season that would be a further bump down the pecking order.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Suppose as others have mentioned we will find out in the next week if he wants to play for the love or the money. Personally I think he will be off at the end of the season at the latest. With Griezman reportedly on his way and Zlatan staying another season that would be a further bump down the pecking order.


Agreed.


----------



## midlife (23 Feb 2017)

Staying Where he is apparently..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39070917

Shaun


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Would it be wrong to say I'll try both??



Bike riding dogs will literally eat anything that once had a pulse. I bet you like tripe as well.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> There are plenty of Euro teams with trophy ambitions that would take and play the fat weasel. Whether they have the money to pay him is another matter


I very much doubt if any serious European contender would take him now, nor would a Premier League side unless they were struggling against the drop and desperate.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2017)

Ranieri gone...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.mi...cked-leicester-just-9906185.amp?client=safari


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2017)

@13 rider @Lilliburlero - Claudio has been sacked - link in post above


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider @Lilliburlero - Claudio has been sacked - link in post above


Ive put my name forward


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

Just once I wish that a club would sack the players instead of the manager


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Just once I wish that a club would sack the players instead of the manager


Disgusting decision. I hope that are relegated now.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Disgusting decision. I hope that are relegated now.


Yes I would have liked to stick with him no matter what I think he earned that .
But I really hope were not relegated .


----------



## gbuch (23 Feb 2017)

Speechless.


----------



## MarkF (23 Feb 2017)

What a sad end to the story. 

I wonder how much they really have focused on the CL and what has taken out of them? Any club other than the top 6 would struggle squad wise to compete on both fronts, even Spurs flopped out at the group stages.


----------



## User482 (23 Feb 2017)

If anyone deserved a chance, it was him. What a shame.


----------



## gavgav (23 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Just once I wish that a club would sack the players instead of the manager


Absolutely spot on. Those players should be looking long and hard in the mirror in how they've let him down this season. Shocking decision though, didn't even give him the reward of a full champions league campaign.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2017)

Last 4 out 5 premier league winning managers all got the push.

Mancini
Pelagrini
Mourinho
Ranieri 

Risky business winning the title !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2017)

Klopp should last a good while then


----------



## Biff600 (23 Feb 2017)

The filthy reds sacked Van Gaal last year within days of winning the FA Cup....another classless club !


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

I can see fan protests coming at the weekend. A terrible, weak decision to not at least giving him the chance to finish the season then step aside with dignity.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2017)

Biff600 said:


> The filthy reds sacked Van Gaal last year within days of winning the FA Cup....another classless club !



He was off either way anyway your point being what ?


----------



## potsy (23 Feb 2017)

I said at the start of the season Leicester would get relegated, I really hope they do now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yes I would have liked to stick with him no matter what I think he earned that .
> But I really hope were not relegated .


With hindsight my comment was rather unfair. Not unfair to the club itself, but to the only genuine people at any football club - the fans who turn up week after week through thick and thin. But at least eighty clubs in the league would give their right arms to win the championship and be within one goal of reaching the quarter finals of the Champions League, even if it meant going through a relegation battle the same season. The players should have given more blood, sweat and tears and the board should have backed the manager to the hilt, at least till the end of the season.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> With hindsight my comment was rather unfair. Not unfair to the club itself, but to the only genuine people at any football club - the fans who turn up week after week through thick and thin. But at least eighty clubs in the league would give their right arms to win the championship and be within one goal of reaching the quarter finals of the Champions League, even if it meant going through a relegation battle the same season. The players should have given more blood, sweat and tears and the board should have backed the manager to the hilt, at least till the end of the season.


Nicely put and I agree whole heartedly


----------



## Roadhump (23 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Klopp should last a good while then



Hope so


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2017)

It's just sad. There's just no loyalty in football anymore.

And then when you do show loyalty, it backfires as well.

It's just such a profound lack of respect.


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> With hindsight my comment was rather unfair. Not unfair to the club itself, but to the only genuine people at any football club - the fans who turn up week after week through thick and thin. But at least eighty clubs in the league would give their right arms to win the championship and be within one goal of reaching the quarter finals of the Champions League, even if it meant going through a relegation battle the same season. The players should have given more blood, sweat and tears and the board should have backed the manager to the hilt, at least till the end of the season.


Very well put.

I work with several people who are season ticket holders, and their view is that the senior players have just not played for the team. It's as if they hold back for the big matches and don't commit 100% in case they get damaged.
Peronally I reckon that several of them got new agents, felt they had to stay to honour the manager and play the Champions League matches before moving to new clubs for 2017-18. Well it's backfired and they have just shown that as individual players they aren't worth big money.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2017)

In hindsight probably the only truly gifted player in last year's team was Kante.

Vardy seems to have been yet another one season wonder.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2017)

Spuds faded...again.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> In hindsight probably the only truly gifted player in last year's team was Kante.
> 
> Vardy seems to have been yet another one season wonder.



Not so much gifted as the glue that held the team together. IMHO Vardy should have left as well.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Very well put.
> 
> I work with several people who are season ticket holders, and their view is that the senior players have just not played for the team. It's as if they hold back for the big matches and don't commit 100% in case they get damaged.
> Peronally I reckon that several of them got new agents, felt they had to stay to honour the manager and play the Champions League matches before moving to new clubs for 2017-18. Well it's backfired and they have just shown that as individual players they aren't worth big money.



Can't agree there a good bunch of that team would be regarded as journeymen Huth Morgan Albrighton Simpson Drinkwater have all been Premier League players at various clubs Vardy is no spring chicken at 30. Who can explain why it clicked for them last season but not this ?? I can't see any of them moving onto other prem clubs though maybe Mahrez.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Can't agree there a good bunch of that team would be regarded as journeymen Huth Morgan Albrighton Simpson Drinkwater have all been Premier League players at various clubs Vardy is no spring chicken at 30. Who can explain why it clicked for them last season but not this ?? I can't see any of them moving onto other prem clubs though maybe Mahrez.


At the start of last season's teams turned up to plays us with an attitude it's only Leicester and left space for Vardy to run into and we hit them on the break .Vardy scored and confidence sky rocketed turned an average striker into a great one . As teams sussed this out his confidence just kept him going and scoring . This season starts teams turned up to stop us an Vardy leaving no space he stopped scoring and his confidence disappeared and the worst he going back to an average player


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Can't agree there a good bunch of that team would be regarded as journeymen Huth Morgan Albrighton Simpson Drinkwater have all been Premier League players at various clubs Vardy is no spring chicken at 30. Who can explain why it clicked for them last season but not this ?? I can't see any of them moving onto other prem clubs though maybe Mahrez.


That is the point, they are a bunch of average players who were given self belief and worked as a band of brothers led by their manager who bought them pizzas and held them close. The view of my workmates is that this year they all thought they were better than they are and played for their careers, not the team.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2017)

Biff600 said:


> The filthy reds sacked Van Gaal last year within days of winning the FA Cup....another classless club !


They were classless long before that


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2017)

This was straight out the Graeme Souness and Roy Keane school of dirty bastard fouls!!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1QOD9YMe8w


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> They were classless long before that



Lol after your clubs treatment of "King Kenny the hero Dalglish" that's deluded bin dipper mentality at its finest


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Lol after your clubs treatment of "King Kenny the hero Dalglish" that's deluded bin dipper mentality at its finest


What treatment of Kenny? We brought him back, it didn't work out so we replaced him and made him a director of the club.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Feb 2017)

After he won you the league cup got you to the cup final. 

We bought in Moyes who turned a league winning side into a top six team. Replaced him with Van Gaal who played the most boring style of football known to man. So they were both rightly replaced.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> After he won you the league cup got you to the cup final.
> 
> We bought in Moyes who turned a league winning side into a top six team. Replaced him with Van Gaal who played the most boring style of football known to man. So they were both rightly replaced.


Kenny accepted it wasn't working. There's no hard feeling between him and FSG over what happened. That our progress since has been sporadic doesn't change the fact we probably shouldn't have gone backwards (and I was in favour of it to be honest but then I do remember the first time Kenny was around)


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2017)

Apparently Roberto Mancini has been spotted in Leicester ? . He has history with us as amazingly he did play for us at the end of his career for a few games . Not sure about who I want now I'd have preferred keeping Claudio even if it isn't relegation


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2017)

User said:


> The rumour I heard was that it is Dr. Josef Venglos who is being lined up.


Who ? 
Was he the boss of villa once


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2017)

User said:


> The rumour I heard was that it is Dr. Josef Venglos who is being lined up.


I heard it was Christian Gross.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> I heard it was Christian Gross.


With the strange way the mind of the average club chairman works it might be Avram Grant.


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> With the strange way the mind of the average club chairman works it might be Avram Grant.



Please don't mention that man's name ever again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> Please don't mention that man's name ever again.


We're ok as long as it's not in the same sentence as West Ham.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider @Lilliburlero - Claudio has been sacked - link in post above



Sickening decision.... 

Look at what this man did last season, he delivered the impossible. Little Leicester City who`s glory day were deemed as a couple of league cup trophies under Martin O`Neill, took on the big boys and produced one of the biggest shocks in sporting history. 

It seems our club have acquired delusions of grandeur.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2017)

I like Claudio but...

... football is big business like it or not. The club presumably could not see him pulling the team out of a relegation nosedive with 13 games to go. The consequences of which would be the loss of a decent share of the £9billion going into the PL over the next 3 years. Commercial no-brainer.

That's modern footy for you - at least in the top flight.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2017)

Think Claudio's fate was sealed the moment the squad got big fat pay rises from the owners at the end of last season. And as usual, it backfires, and the guy whose fault it *isn't* is the one who becomes expendable.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Feb 2017)

There's a video doing the rounds of Yakubu doing precisely bugger all for Coventry, which has "gone viral" as the kids say, and which has been jumped on by the usual sources.

What nobody has mentioned is that the video was taken right at the end of the match, Yakubu having done his hamstring and being unable to run as a result (possibly a season-ending injury), with all three substitutions already having been made.

Amazing, the pressure of space in the reports.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Feb 2017)

What a great cup final!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2017)

Zlatan is the man


----------



## mark st1 (26 Feb 2017)




----------



## StuAff (26 Feb 2017)

Thanks Man Utd!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2017)

Was a great game. Saints owned the second half. But leave someone like Zlatan in the box unmarked... Well that was the result


----------



## mark st1 (26 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Was a great game. Saints owned the second half. But leave someone like Zlatan in the box unmarked... Well that was the result



Twitchy bum time every time saints got a corner. Not sure why they took the goal scorer off bit of a weird one ? Zlatan is just a beast 26 goals so far not bad


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Twitchy bum time every time saints got a corner. Not sure why they took the goal scorer off bit of a weird one ? Zlatan is just a beast 26 goals so far not bad


Considering most had written him off beforehand


----------



## mark st1 (26 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Considering most had written him off beforehand



He's certainly got Pogbas number ! If you saw the interview after the game on the pitch. 
"Pogba.. that's why we bought him"
"Zlatan.. Bought me i came for free not a big fee like you"


----------



## mark st1 (26 Feb 2017)




----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Feb 2017)

Three more and we have equalled Liverpool


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

C'mon Leicester, keep it together. Do the bin dippers.
I so want Leicester to go down for their treatment of Ranieri, but anyone that get's one over on the bin dippers is good in my book.


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

Knew that would happen, big f-you to Ranieri, players obviously can do it when they want to


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon Leicester, keep it together. Do the bin dippers.
> I so want Leicester to go down for their treatment of Ranieri, but anyone that get's one over on the bin dippers is good in my book.



If the Leicester players had played like this the last few months he wouldn't have been sacked. Disgraceful from them that they all of a sudden turn it back on, I know a few proper Leicester fans and this is going to upset them, but I hope they fall right through the leagues. I hate modern football.

Funny seeing Liverpool getting done over though


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon Leicester, keep it together. Do the bin dippers.
> I so want Leicester to go down for their treatment of Ranieri, but anyone that get's one over on the bin dippers is good in my book.



Oi....


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Oi....




Oi as much as you like mate.
Dropping like a stone I think the saying is. And it's friggin' hilarious.


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon Leicester, keep it together. Do the bin dippers.
> I so want Leicester to go down for their treatment of Ranieri, but anyone that get's one over on the bin dippers is good in my book.


Words deck off mean anything to you?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Words deck off mean anything to you?




Does 6th place mean anything to you?


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Does 6th place mean anything to you?


Please see my previous answer


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Please see my previous answer




We'll it should do as I told you a while back, but you wouldn't listen then either.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Oi as much as you like mate.
> Dropping like a stone I think the saying is. And it's friggin' hilarious.



Alright Chelsea boy.....
So called smaller clubs have been Liverpool's problem for the last 15 years. Generally turn up for the bigger teams. 
Anyway the current score does not surprise me one bit.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Alright Chelsea boy.....
> So called smaller clubs have been Liverpool's problem for the last 15 years. Generally turn up for the bigger teams.
> Anyway the current score does not surprise me one bit.




Ooooh.. the fight back starts


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Ooooh.. the fight back starts



Haha, yeah, I bit, but only gently.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Haha, yeah, I bit, but only gently.




Not you, you dummy. Your football team.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Feb 2017)

Raneiri to Liverpool?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not you, you dummy. Your football team.



This match was finished a long time ago. Mind you Palace showed how to fight back a couple of seasons ago. Trouble being that was also against us.....

Blimey we just scored.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 339981



Harsh but fair.


----------



## Dec66 (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon Leicester, keep it together. Do the bin dippers.
> I so want Leicester to go down for their treatment of Ranieri, but anyone that get's one over on the bin dippers is good in my book.


Bin dippers?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not you, you dummy. Your football team.



My timings are a little out as I have it the radio but with about a ten minute delay as I had to pause it.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Bin dippers?




You're a football fan and you've never heard that expression?


----------



## Dec66 (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> You're a football fan and you've never heard that expression?


What does it have to do with football?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> What does it have to do with football?



It's a nick name as well as you know, But if you do want it explaining, it's the same as Chelsea getting called Chelski, Arsenal the Gooners, Everton the Bluenoses, Man Utd The Scum etc etc Childish, yes, but that's football for you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> What does it have to do with football?



Mainly used by MUFC fans (although it has spread to other teams fans) as a derogatory term for LFC fans. Presume you don't frequent any football boards?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bindipper


----------



## Dec66 (27 Feb 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mainly used by MUFC fans (although it has spread to other teams fans) as a derogatory term for LFC fans. Presume you don't frequent any football boards?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bindipper


I know what a bindipper is. Apparently I'm one. Despite being an Evertonian.

Perhaps "grannystabber" would also be appropriate?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I know what a bindipper is. Apparently I'm one. Despite being an Evertonian.
> 
> Perhaps "grannystabber" would also be appropriate?




Never heard it used outside of football or about Everton supporters/fans.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

....anyway.. wtf was that game about? Leicester players should be ashamed at that result even though it's a win. They totally out played them and Vardy scores 2 goals after most of the season not being able to hit a barn door. Is there anything to be read into this result?


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's a nick name as well as you know, But if you do want it explaining, it's the same as Chelsea getting called Chelski, Arsenal the Gooners, Everton the Bluenoses, Man Utd The Scum etc etc Childish, yes, but that's football for you.



Errr, The Scum = Spurs = Spuds


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Errr, The Scum = Spurs = Spuds



A few are interchangeable..


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> A few are interchangeable..



Depending on one's footballing persuasion, of course... 

Love traditional club nicknames though; Addicks, Spireites, Imps, Cobblers, Hatters etc


----------



## Dec66 (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Never heard it used outside of football or about Everton supporters/fans.


Right.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Right.




Suit yourself


----------



## Dec66 (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Suit yourself


Yep. Stay classy.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Yep. Stay classy.



Whales Vagina


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Depending on one's footballing persuasion, of course...
> 
> Love traditional club nicknames though; Addicks, Spireites, Imps, Cobblers, Hatters etc



The Shrimpers was always a favourite, also the Shakers.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2017)

You have to question where did that performance come from . Leicester players have destroyed everybody's admiration for what they did last year by not putting in a shift until now
But a welcome 3 points that I'll take


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> The Shrimpers was always a favourite, also the Shakers.



The Tractor Boys always makes me giggle.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> The Tractor Boys always makes me giggle.



Hearing the summary on the radio of the Norwich v Ipswich game at the weekend being referred to as "the old farm derby" made me chuckle.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2017)

*BREAKING NEWS:*

The Premier League have announced that they got the result of the championship wrong last season because of a mix up with the points. The title has now been awarded to Arsenal and Leicester have been relegated. They would like to apologise for any embarrassment this rare but understandable mistake this has caused.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> *BREAKIG NEWS:*
> 
> The Premier League have announced that they got the result of the championship wrong last season because of a mix up with the points. The title has now been awarded to Arsenal and Leicester have been relegated. They would like to apologise for any embarrassment this rare but understandable mistake this has caused.


Always thought it didn't really happen especially the way we've played this season


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2017)

The legendary "Sky Sources" must be having a laugh 

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...leicester-city-about-managers-job-sky-sources


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 340229
> 
> The legendary "Sky Sources" must be having a laugh
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...leicester-city-about-managers-job-sky-sources



Bit harsh. Hodgson is a quality manager - you don't have a 40 year career around the world by accident. Folk seem happier to focus on his speech impediment and the fact that he looks like a startled owl than his abilities, as well as his recent failure with a pish national side I suppose. 

Surely Pearson is the man for the job? He saved them once and signed most of the team that brought them glory last season.


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bit harsh. Hodgson is a quality manager - you don't have a 40 year career around the world by accident. Folk seem happier to focus on his speech impediment and the fact that he looks like a startled owl than his abilities, as well as his recent failure with a pish national side I suppose.
> 
> Surely Pearson is the man for the job? He saved them once and signed most of the team that brought them glory last season.


Agreed but I think you also have to fit the team. Unfortunately he didn't fit at Liverpool I don't think there was any animosity towards him, it just didn't work.

Similarly I don't think he's a fit for Leicester at the moment, maybe if he'd taken them on before they got into a relegation dogfight .....


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Mar 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Surely Pearson is the man for the job? He saved them once and signed most of the team that brought them glory last season.


Managerial returns mostly end in tears, never go back.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Mar 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bit harsh. Hodgson is a quality manager - you don't have a 40 year career around the world by accident. Folk seem happier to focus on his speech impediment and the fact that he looks like a startled owl than his abilities, as well as his recent failure with a pish national side I suppose.
> 
> Surely Pearson is the man for the job? He saved them once and signed most of the team that brought them glory last season.



Not for me I dont care what he sounds like and he may have had a 40 year career however it's hardly littered with success. He's been sacked at a majority of his jobs and with Leicester in the position they are in I wouldn't say he'd be a good match for them. Seeing that performance the other night I'd stick with Shakespear until the end of the season. However just my opinion.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2017)

Pearson been hired and fire twice by the owners can't see that taking him on again . Certainly don't fancy Roy but there again I'm unsure who I want . I'd like Craig Shakespeare to see out the season


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Not for me I dont care what he sounds like and he may have had a 40 year career however it's hardly littered with success. He's been sacked at a majority of his jobs and with Leicester in the position they are in I wouldn't say he'd be a good match for them. Seeing that performance the other night I'd stick with Shakespear until the end of the season. However just my opinion.



He's had a great deal of success and hasn't been sacked by the majority of sides he's worked for (5 times out of 20 odd I reckon?)

Though I'd agree that he's probably not the right fit for Leicester just now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2017)

Why did Huddersfield persist with three at the back after they scored first!


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Mar 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Why did Huddersfield persist with three at the back after they scored first!


The cup would be much better for the lower league clubs if each round was settled on the day. Ok, they might get a one off lucrative replay, but that is a short sighted view because invariable the bigger team wins the second match and the dream is over. If they hold on during the tie proper and then have a 50/50 chance of going through on penalties there would be far more upsets and a few football league or even non league sides would progress to the real money and glory stages.


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Not for me I dont care what he sounds like and he may have had a 40 year career however it's hardly littered with success. He's been sacked at a majority of his jobs and with Leicester in the position they are in I wouldn't say he'd be a good match for them. Seeing that performance the other night I'd stick with Shakespear until the end of the season. However just my opinion.


How many football managers haven't been sacked from the majority of their jobs? Guardiola and ?


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> How many football managers haven't been sacked from the majority of their jobs? Guardiola and ?


Wenger, Ferguson?


----------



## Haitch (2 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> How many football managers haven't been sacked from the majority of their jobs? Guardiola and ?



Pep's number 2 at Bayern, Erik ten Hag. Assistant at Twente and PSV, manager at Go Ahead Eagles and Bayern Munich (second team). Every move a step up. Now heading for glory at Utrecht.


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> Wenger, Ferguson?


Wenger was sacked by Monaco and left Nancy by "mutual consent".

Ferguson was sacked by St Mirren but does stand out as only being sacked the once.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2017)

I don't think Jock Stein or Bill Shankly were ever officially sacked. Can't think of any others though.


----------



## User482 (2 Mar 2017)

Ron Greenwood.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> How many football managers haven't been sacked from the majority of their jobs? Guardiola and ?



Yes I know fair point and his record is a lot better ish than I thought so fair play to @AndyRM for backing him.

To be fair he did good with Fulham and West Brom so maybe Leicester might do well under him ?


----------



## ozboz (2 Mar 2017)

I think Joe Mercer was sacked from Villa , but was forced out of City , Allison and Swales in Cahoots ,


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Yes I know fair point and his record is a lot better ish than I thought so fair play to @AndyRM for backing him.
> 
> To be fair he did good with Fulham and West Brom so maybe Leicester might do well under him ?



I mounted a similar defence for Steve McClaren when he arrived at Newcastle so I've probably jinxed poor Roy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2017)

Fernando Torres - nasty head injury tonight.

Hope he is going to be ok - v.nice guy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fernando Torres - nasty head injury tonight.
> 
> Hope he is going to be ok - v.nice guy.



He is supposedly okay


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2017)

Me like football again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2017)

I see that amateur referees have gone on strike.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4282650/Amateur-ref-reveals-joining-strike.html
I don't blame them! It's not just those reffing at local league level getting the abuse. I had to walk away from where i was standing,at yesterday's Accy versus Barnet match. As usual the linesman got most of the abuse as he can't escape the idiots because of his position on the pitch. They were calling him a fat @~#! a bald !~@#! and other such stuff. I noticed that a few of those calling him those names were overweight and had receding hair themselves! Two of those giving him abuse were local councillors.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I see that amateur referees have gone on strike.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4282650/Amateur-ref-reveals-joining-strike.html
> I don't blame them! It's not just those reffing at local league level getting the abuse. I had to walk away from where i was standing,at yesterday's Accy versus Barnet match. As usual the linesman got most of the abuse as he can't escape the idiots because of his position on the pitch. They were calling him a fat @~#! a bald !~@#! and other such stuff. I noticed that a few of those calling him those names were overweight and had receding hair themselves! Two of those giving him abuse were local councillors.


I don't know how anyone puts up with a ref's job at the lower levels, even people refereeing school kid's games are routinely abused and assaulted by watching parents.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't know how anyone puts up with a ref's job at the lower levels, even people refereeing school kid's games are routinely abused and assaulted by watching parents.



At small grounds like Accrington and on local parks the abuse is inescapable,with the abusers being so close to the pitch. I suppose refs and linesmen/women at bigger grounds don't feel as intimidated, with them being further from the crowd Also,with there being that much noise at bigger grounds the idiots voices are drowned out.


----------



## ozboz (5 Mar 2017)

A lot of amature sports officials get really badly abused from playres and supporters , a bloke I know walked away from umpiring cricket after 20 years due to threatning and abuse from players , apperently he was sorely missed


----------



## Slick (5 Mar 2017)

Pretty good week for my team which meant 2 home ties on the trot which is always nice. It started with a rather fortunate late winner mid week, ensuring the team above us and any with ideas of climbing over us were defeated. Then back to Ibrox yesterday for a much hated lunch time kick off for a Scottish cup tie. A sound but equally unpopular 6-0 thrashing was duly handed out so back home smug in the knowledge that we have secured another trip to Hampden for a semi final. It's at times like these we must celebrate the smallest of victories, especially as it's old firm weekend next and the madness has already begun. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2017)

This is the daftest idea I've ever heard. 

Why do I like it?

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...egate-half-premier-league-excessive-but-merit


----------



## Slick (5 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> This is the daftest idea I've ever heard.
> 
> Why do I like it?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...egate-half-premier-league-excessive-but-merit


I can give you one perfect reason why it would have less chance of success now than it would when first muted, cash.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Mar 2017)

Captions for this anyone?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Mar 2017)

Good news - 4 guaranteed English places in CL from season after next:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39177581


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2017)

Here's a no' bad strike fae Danny Denholm in Saturday's 2-2 draw with Clyde, at 1.00 for those not wanting to watch the preceding 59 seconds

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOd9QAlDzbc


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Here's a no' bad strike fae Danny Denholm in Saturday's 2-2 draw with Clyde, at 1.00 for those not wanting to watch the preceding 59 seconds
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOd9QAlDzbc



Why did the keeper get sent off? Eating too many pies?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Why did the keeper get sent off? Eating too many pies?



Nicking the U12's goalie shirt


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good news - 4 guaranteed English places in CL from season after next:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39177581




And no more CL matches on terrestrial TV as BT have bought the rights after ITV lost them


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> And no more CL matches on terrestrial TV as BT have bought the rights after ITV lost them


There have been none for a year or two now.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> There have been none for a year or two now.




Lol, show's how much I know.. seeing as I watch them down the pub


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2017)

Oh yes, most awesome goal from the Blues.. beautiful football


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes, most awesome goal from the Blues.. beautiful football


Phffft


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Phffft




oops


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Captions for this anyone?
> View attachment 341055




When the Doctor said,put these two suppositories up, he meant.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Mar 2017)

Oh dearie me.....


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh dearie me.....


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2017)

2-10 on aggregate
In Wenger we trust - Long may he continue


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2017)

I didn't watch the Arsenal match. I flicked the channels and saw it was 1-5 on the score bit on the telly. I thought that was the aggregate score,not the score on the night!! How embarrassing for them!


----------



## mark st1 (7 Mar 2017)

The social media joke doing the rounds..

How do Arsenal do in Europe ? 

They 10-2 get knocked out


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2017)

Ranieri's free!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Mar 2017)

Arsenal have sent out a terse message to their complaining fans;

_"If you can't support us when we lose 5-1 then don't support us when we lose 1-5".
_
And they've had a message from Bayern, _"Ok for the same time next year?"._


----------



## mark st1 (8 Mar 2017)




----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Mar 2017)

We've all heard of Fergie time. Now we've got Wenger time, 10 to 2.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2017)




----------



## mark st1 (8 Mar 2017)

King Zlatan banned for 3 games 
Mings banned for 5 for the shenanigans at last Saturdays game...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....defender-tyrone-mings-to-serve-five-match-ban


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2017)

mark st1 said:


> King Zlatan banned for 3 games
> Mings banned for 5 for the shenanigans at last Saturdays game...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....defender-tyrone-mings-to-serve-five-match-ban



Phew.. No Zlatan for the FACQF


----------



## mark st1 (8 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Phew.. No Zlatan for the FACQF



Don't think you'll need any help for that. Your boys are a god damn steam train this season ! I'd be happy with a draw but that's being optimistic.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Mar 2017)

Arsenal v Lincoln City takes on a whole new meaning this weekend, the pressure on the Gooners will be huge.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Mar 2017)

Blimey can't believe PSG have screwed that up ! 4-0 up on aggregate at the start of the game get an away goal and still lose 6-5


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

Sounds a boring game at the Nou Camp..


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2017)

Thank you Stoke


----------



## MarkF (8 Mar 2017)

Wow.  Started watching when I got in from work when it was 3-0, game on for Barca, then 3-1, game dead for Barca, incredible stuff.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Thank you Stoke



Good result for us but what a dull game to watch - both teams toothless.


----------



## gavgav (8 Mar 2017)

Can't believe I chose to watch City v Stoke instead of Barca v PSG!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2017)

gavgav said:


> Can't believe I chose to watch City v Stoke instead of Barca v PSG!



My sympathies. I was at a talk about plants...


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Mar 2017)

MarkF said:


> Wow.  Started watching when I got in from work when it was 3-0, game on for Barca, then 3-1, game dead for Barca, incredible stuff.


I only watched it on the highlight show but goodgodallmighty! What a match, what a performance, what a result. What a final five minutes! Unbelievable. That will be an 'I was there' match for generations to come.


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2017)

Over 12 hours from kick off and we already know that any issues Utd may have are "the pitch's fault"


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Over 12 hours from kick off and we already know that any issues Utd may have are "the pitch's fault"



As much as I hate the primadonna side in ALL footballers have you seen the state of it ? It's a bit embarrassing that it passes as a pitch for any professional club tbh.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2017)

Agreed - it looks abysmal. Way below the standards that should be a given for the premier competition in Europe.

Potential injury nightmare.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Mar 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Agreed - it looks abysmal. Way below the standards that should be a given for the premier competition in Europe.
> 
> Potential injury nightmare.



Looks a bit blooming cold as well  unlike the current tropical weather I was having today. 18 degrees the temp read this afternoon


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> I only watched it on the highlight show but goodgodallmighty! What a match, what a performance, what a result. What a final five minutes! Unbelievable. That will be an 'I was there' match for generations to come.



Some very dodgy decisions re penalties given/not given.

Shades of the Ovrebo (mis)refereeing in the 2009 Chelsea vs Barca clash when we had at least 4 and possibly 5 legit' penalty shouts denied.

Suarez is 100% a cheating scumbag.


----------



## gavgav (9 Mar 2017)

AndyRM said:


> My sympathies. I was at a talk about plants...


That may have been more entertaining than City v Stoke


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2017)

FA Cup today,i have just turned it off.I am slowly getting fed up of modern soccer.The Spurs goal celebration is totally and utterly ARSE.What are they doing,The teams of the 70s would run rings around these soft sh ...For gawds sake grow up.Your tippy tappy football is bad enough now these naff finger celebrations well here is one for you. V.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> FA Cup today,i have just turned it off.I am slowly getting fed up of modern soccer.The Spurs goal celebration is totally and utterly ARSE.What are they doing,The teams of the 70s would run rings around these soft sh ...For gawds sake grow up.Your tippy tappy football is bad enough now these naff finger celebrations well here is one for you. V.



Not a Milllwal fan are you ?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> The teams of the 70s would run rings around these soft sh...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> FA Cup today,i have just turned it off.I am slowly getting fed up of modern soccer.The Spurs goal celebration is totally and utterly ARSE.What are they doing,*The teams of the 70s would run rings around these soft sh* ...For gawds sake grow up.Your tippy tappy football is bad enough now these naff finger celebrations well here is one for you. V.



Modern football at the top level is far removed from the clod-fest of the 70's - much as I used to love watching it way back then. 

Even an average PL team would wipe the floor with the best teams from the 70's. They are way fitter, faster, more skilful and tactically savvy than the players of yesteryear.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2017)

6-0 - bit of a thrashing for Millwall.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Mar 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Modern football at the top level is far removed from the clod-fest of the 70's - much as I used to love watching it way back then.
> 
> Even an average PL team would wipe the floor with the best teams from the 70's. They are way fitter, faster, more skilful and tactically savvy than the players of yesteryear.


When you do see a match from the seventies now you realise what rubbish a lot of the football was back then. Nearer National League than Premier League.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> When you do see a match from the seventies now you realise what rubbish a lot of the football was back then. Nearer National League than Premier League.



Was interesting to watch (again) the Leeds vs Chelsea FA Cup final during the half-time interlude of the Spuds vs Millwall match. Despite some of my younger years heroes playing over those two matches the skill levels were woefully low.

My favourite is the 1966 World Cup Final - how fat and unfit (by modern standards) those players were, and so slow. The winning team would be blitzed by a top flight team nowadays.


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2017)

Talking of the 1970's, this was yesterday, somewhere in deepest south Bradford. It is Halifax Town versus Bradford City yoof v Bradford Park Avenue. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/sportobsessed/status/840665116630753281


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2017)

I would like to see the teams of today play on the pitches of the 70's their slippers would fall off straight away.They play on billiard tables today.Just look at the pitch for the 1970 Cup Final ,the Horse of the Year show the year before had chewed it up.The Hereford Newcastle match.
View: https://youtu.be/D1i7XUmCGcg?t=12m53s
..


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Mar 2017)

So you're saying that the pitches were poor, and that proves or at least supports the view that 70s players were better?


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2017)

The pitches were poor and the football was slow and crap.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Mar 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was interesting to watch (again) the Leeds vs Chelsea FA Cup final during the half-time interlude of the Spuds vs Millwall match. Despite some of my younger years heroes playing over those two matches the skill levels were woefully low.
> 
> My favourite is the 1966 World Cup Final - how fat and unfit (by modern standards) those players were, and so slow. The winning team would be blitzed by a top flight team nowadays.


Watch Hurst's first goal, the amount of room he had was incredible by today's standards.


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/tvyJKWF5Q74


Got to admit it was slow and terrible.The pitches were poor and the football was slow and crap.


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2017)

Modern football at the top level is far removed from the clod-fest of the 70's - much as I used to love watching it way back then. 

Even an average PL team would wipe the floor with the best teams from the 70's. They are way fitter, faster, more skilful and tactically savvy than the players of yesteryear.


*LFC in the 1970s*
1973 Eighth league title secured

1973 Europe conquered as Reds land UEFA Cup

1974 FA Cup returns to Anfield

1974 Sensation as Shankly resigns

1974 Paisley takes over in the hot-seat

1974 Shoot-out glory lands Shield

1974 Rampant Reds net eleven

1976 Ninth title clinched at Molineux

1976 UEFA Cup won for second time

1976 Reds beat Saints to win Shield

1977 Ten titles for Reds after Hammers draw

1977 Reds conquer Rome to win European Cup

1977 Kenny arrives from Celtic

1977 Shield shared with Man United

1977 6-0 win secures Super Cup success

1978 League Cup replay agony for Reds

1978 Wembley glory as Reds beat Bruges

1979 Villa victory seals league triumph

1979 Arsenal gunned down in Charity Shield 

Liverpool clod fest.

Leeds were a good team when they were let off the leash But Liverpool were awesome.A terrible time in the 70's if you were a Pool fan.
Anyway full time called by the Ref.My Dad says Alick Jeffreys was a great player,it's all down to the time you were born in.


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> View: https://youtu.be/tvyJKWF5Q74
> 
> 
> Got to admit it was slow and terrible.The pitches were poor and the football was slow and crap.




Is that in real time or is summat up with it?


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2017)

I enjoyed that banter,thank you for joining in.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Modern football at the top level is far removed from the clod-fest of the 70's - much as I used to love watching it way back then.
> 
> Even an average PL team would wipe the floor with the best teams from the 70's. They are way fitter, faster, more skilful and tactically savvy than the players of yesteryear.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, yes - see where you are coming from. But, even the relatively low performing (notwithstanding the 2005 CL fluke) LFC teams of this century would fare well against all those LFC teams from the dim and distant past. Sorry, very dim and very distant past. 

As an aside, and I know they are now 2-1 up, how bad are LFC playing today?


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Modern football at the top level is far removed from the clod-fest of the 70's - much as I used to love watching it way back then.
> 
> Even an average PL team would wipe the floor with the best teams from the 70's. They are way fitter, faster, more skilful and tactically savvy than the players of yesteryear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slick (12 Mar 2017)

Just how much has my team changed when we celebrate a draw away to the dark forces. Well done Rangers, you shoved the words back down their own throats today.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Mar 2017)

Steve McClaren sacked by Derby County. He was a great coach, highly rated by Roy Keane, Gary Neville and Paul Scholes, but as a manager he has been out of his depth.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...unty-steve-mcclaren-championship-part-company


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Mar 2017)

The orange ba was oot in the States tonight




They even had a stop in play to clear the snow...


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Mar 2017)

Feck me, Leicester have only got through to the quarters


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Feck me, Leicester have only got through to the quarters


Just shows what you can do when you start trying again


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Feck me, Leicester have only got through to the quarters




Could have gone horribly wrong. Seville awarded a penalty, which if converted could have helped knocked Leicester out. Leicester keeper saved it. Though it was a poor penalty shot.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2017)

Leicester city into the last 8 of the champions league  ,I believe Barcelona quite nice for a city break .
We seem to make easier work off this European stuff than the premier league . Now let's make sure we don't got relegated 
3 out of 3 for Shakespeare 
Makes you wonder what was going on behind closed doors this season


----------



## StuAff (14 Mar 2017)

Meanwhile, Pompey won 4-0, looking good for automatic promotion.


----------



## Slick (14 Mar 2017)

Just back from Murray Park where the under 16's fought out a tough 1 all draw in the real auld firm battle. Unfortunately, the dark forces nicked it 5-4 of penalties. Both teams played well, and despite what a lot of people assume, there is a wealth of talent coming through the ranks North of the border.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Mar 2017)

5-0 against an in trouble club,last night.
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...gue-two/10802354/accrington-5-0-leyton-orient


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2017)

Leicester City have got further in the Champions League in their first attempt...than Arsenal have managed in the last 7 years.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

It's happening again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's happening again.
> 
> View attachment 342610


Not so, I doubt Leicester have attracted more than a tiny handful of glory hunters, if any at all. But they are getting the admiration underdogs normally do get in this country. 

BTW, I'm hoping they have a stinker on Saturday and get walloped.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not so, I doubt Leicester have attracted more than a tiny handful of glory hunters, if any at all. But they are getting the admiration underdogs normally do get in this country.
> 
> BTW, I'm hoping they have a stinker on Saturday and get walloped.


You clearly didn't hear Chris Evans this morning .


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You clearly didn't hear Chris Evans this morning .


I make a point of that every morning.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I make a point of that every morning.


Unfortunately the company van doesn't have DAB, so radio 2 was the best of a bad bunch for my busines trip today. Evans was gushing like a pundit and played 'Leicester Fiesta' which is a straight red card.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not so, I doubt Leicester have attracted more than a tiny handful of glory hunters, if any at all. But they are getting the admiration underdogs normally do get in this country.
> 
> BTW, I'm hoping they have a stinker on Saturday and get walloped.



Has the making of a good game the last few matches between us have been eventful but I take a boring 1 nil to the city


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not so, I doubt Leicester have attracted more than a tiny handful of glory hunters, if any at all. But they are getting the admiration underdogs normally do get in this country.
> 
> BTW, I'm hoping they have a stinker on Saturday and get walloped.



Has the making of a good game the last few matches between us have been eventful but Id take a boring 1 nil to the city


----------



## subaqua (15 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> 5-0 against an in trouble club,last night.
> http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...gue-two/10802354/accrington-5-0-leyton-orient


In trouble is an understatement .

I have started going to watch Leyton with my boy after he got free tickets from the community trust there.

From reading the back story it's a Chester City all over again . Asset stripping and running up massive debts. Selling off players to raise money .Gutted . The FA have done sweet FA to help the club.

London 2nd favourite club about to go down the tubes due to greed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> In trouble is an understatement .
> 
> I have started going to watch Leyton with my boy after he got free tickets from the community trust there.
> 
> ...




I don't think anyone took pleasure from what looked like hitting another nail in Orient's coffin. We are down there fighting for league survival like the others,so those goals will help our goal difference,should it come down to that at the end of the season. Orient brought around 200 fans which is a very good following,considering the distance and their predicament! I wish you well.


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

IRAN v IRAQ as a Friendly FFS bet that went well


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Has the making of a good game the last few matches between us have been eventful but Id take a boring 1 nil to the city


Another boring west ham foxes game . Foxes are back thanks to Schmeichel


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Leyton are screwed


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Mar 2017)

Well done Chelsea - two teams playing thug football despatched in one week.


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2017)

4 without reply for my team, smug satisfaction after some of the comments after 6cup game.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> Leyton are screwed


Hopefully they still exist after the court case . League positions don't matter compared to the club existing


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hopefully they still exist after the court case . League positions don't matter compared to the club existing


Yeah been there before with Chester.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

Good win for us today.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good win for us today.


More goals for your ex Leicester striker. Playoffs looking good now .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> More goals for your ex Leicester striker. Playoffs looking good now .



Yeah, Wood has been sensational this year. Despite our brilliant season still don't think we will go up, we are absolutely useless in the play offs.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yeah, Wood has been sensational this year. Despite our brilliant season still don't think we will go up, we are absolutely useless in the play offs.


Always liked Woods as a player really good at Championship level scores some big goals for us in promotion season . Never really got a look in when we were promoted . Fell out with Pearson and that was that


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Always liked Woods as a player really good at Championship level scores some big goals for us in promotion season . Never really got a look in when we were promoted . Fell out with Pearson and that was that


Aren't Leicester fans barred from the forum? This is a respectable place, you know


----------



## simon.r (18 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Aren't Leicester fans barred from the forum? This is a respectable place, you know









Interesting that not one West Ham fan I spoke to liked the new stadium. More than one said they wouldn't be renewing their season ticket next season.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Aren't Leicester fans barred from the forum? This is a respectable place, you know


Were allowed if you can claim to been at the Yeovil game on a Tuesday night in League one during the dark days .I wasn't there but often heard line to indicate a proper fan .City took less than 500 fans that night yet thousands claim to have been there when you couldn't get prem tickets " I was at Yeovil on a Tuesday night " they be heard saying.
Were also allowed as long as we don't gloat to much about beating the hammers


----------



## simon.r (18 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Were allowed if you can claim to been at the Yeovil game on a Tuesday night in League one during the dark days .I wasn't there but often heard line to indicate a proper fan .City took less than 500 fans that night yet thousands claim to have been there when you couldn't get prem tickets " I was at Yeovil on a Tuesday night " they be heard saying.
> Were also allowed as long as we don't gloat to much about beating the hammers



I wasn't away at Yeovil, but can truthfully lay claim to being away at Luton, Millwall, Port Vale, Bristol Rovers etc etc etc! 

And West Ham today


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2017)




----------



## User482 (21 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 343526


That is considerably more polite than the tweet I saw.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2017)

A month ago we were fighting relegation,according to the media and some fans. If we beat Grimsby on Saturday and Exeter lose,we'll be 4 points off a play off spot.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/03/morecambe-stanley-5/


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2017)

A question for you. What's the occasion?


----------



## Freds Dad (22 Mar 2017)

His last game for Fulham at Blackburn. 1977?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> His last game for Fulham at Blackburn. 1977?


Correct. I think it was his last ever match I was there that day. I think George Best was playing for Fulham that day,but i'm not 100% sure. I did see him play for Fulham at Ewood Park once, so i assume it was that match.


----------



## Freds Dad (22 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Correct. I think it was his last ever match I was there that day. I think George Best was playing for Fulham that day,but i'm not 100% sure. I did see him play for Fulham at Ewood Park once, so i assume it was that match.



George Best did play in that match as the programme proves.
https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0006/lot-22a10648-049c-4d14-973d-a3f800797522


----------



## subaqua (22 Mar 2017)

Leyton have a reprieve. Till Jun . Hopefully the useless owner pays the debts and sells the club to somebody who cares about it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> George Best did play in that match as the programme proves.
> https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0006/lot-22a10648-049c-4d14-973d-a3f800797522



I'll have that program in my piles of progs,somewhere. Unfortunately mine wont be signed.


----------



## PaulB (22 Mar 2017)

Very sad news reaches us this morning. The passing of a total legend. A man who stamped his iron personality on the club and brought about its incredible heritage. Ronnie Moran would unceremoniously throw the players their league title medals and remind them they'd mean nothing once the pre-season training started and kept them all on their toes. Once, when Robbie Fowler scored five against Fulham, he said to him, 'I don't know what you're looking so smug about, you should have scored seven'! The passing of a true legend, Mr. Loyalty himself, a one-club-lifelong fan, Ronnie Moran RIP.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2017)

Rip Ronnie Moran I not a LFC but always admired the old boot room culture in the eighties when I was getting into football


----------



## User32269 (22 Mar 2017)

Anfield legend. 49 years at the club. RIP Ronnie. YNWA.


----------



## Roadhump (22 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> Anfield legend. 49 years at the club. RIP Ronnie. YNWA.


Condolences from a bluenose, all rivalry and banter aside on occasions like this. A great servant to LFC, and a very sad day for the club and its fans, RIP.


----------



## Roadhump (25 Mar 2017)

Seamus Coleman has a broken leg after what has been described as a horror tackle whilst playing for Ireland against Wales.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39388290

I didn't see the game, but when I called in the local for a quick pint last night, a few people said it was a horrendous challenge, and perhaps it was said before the dust had settled but a couple of people said it looked career threatening. A mate sent a photo to me on Whatsapp and I can see why - his leg was bent forward at about 90 degrees half way down his shin.

A terrible blow for Coleman who is a fine player and terrific professional for club and country, and has been a joy to watch at Everton for several years now. Can't see it happening this season, but I hope we see him back to his best as soon as possible.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2017)

It's never nice to see an injury like that to a player whoever it is or whoever they play for.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Mar 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Seamus Coleman has a broken leg after what has been described as a horror tackle whilst playing for Ireland against Wales.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39388290
> 
> ...


Absolutely shocking tackle, that. Pure filth.

And I'm not just saying that because Seamus plays for Everton, I'd say it whomever he played for.

"He's not that sort of player". 
"No malice involved".

Bollocks.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Mar 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Seamus Coleman has a broken leg after what has been described as a horror tackle whilst playing for Ireland against Wales.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39388290
> 
> ...


Double tibia fracture. I fear that might be it for him.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Double tibia fracture. I fear that might be it for him.


Isnt that what David Busst suffered from?


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2017)

Shame for Everton to lose a player in a Micky Mouse tournament. International football is not what it once was, it is now just a boring interruption to the real business.

Or are there people who are actually getting excited about England's formality against a team from a country most people couldn't find on the map when the Brave Three Lions step on to the pitch tomorrow night? I know journalists still love international tournaments as the prostitutes are cheaper in the poorer countries so their fees are easier to hide on expense sheets, hence the widespread coverage the papers give these non-events.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Mar 2017)

Yep.

Don't know if you saw the pics, but Seamus's leg looked like half a swastika.

A single, clean break to both bones can be fixed readily enough, but this is the sort of thing that can leave one leg shorter than the other, with all the problems that causes for a footballer.

I was viscerally sickened by it when I saw it, and I'm not squeamish. The sad thing is that he really is a lovely fella, a credit to his club, his country and the profession.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> for Everton to lose a player in a Micky Mouse tournament



Two, in fact, McCarthy was injured in the warm up.


----------



## MarkF (25 Mar 2017)

User said:


> the tackle was bad, two footed studs showing, it was horrendous to watch but I feel it was a combination of the tackle and Seamus putting power into the pass, that caused the break,



Yes, he's got caught up in the moment, the ball was breaking all over the place, it's a reckless tackle (with no regard for the others well being), but that is different to going in with malice, I don't see that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

Hibs grab an injury time winner.
Forfar get beat 3-2, but Arbroath also lost.
And in the amateur game we won 3-2 against the 2nd top team to move out of the relegation zone.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2017)

MarkF said:


> Yes, he's got caught up in the moment, the ball was breaking all over the place, it's a reckless tackle (with no regard for the others well being), but that is different to going in with malice, I don't see that.


Disagree, I'm afraid. The game had been bubbling up before that (Whelan's elbow, Bale's knee high tackle etc.) and for me it looked like Taylor was going to ensure he hurt Coleman, if not smash his leg up.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2017)

This sums it up pretty well...

_"Maybe, even subconsciously, Taylor felt it was expected of him to leave something on his opponent. If so, he made a terrible mistake. But it was one of the themes of the night and he had just seen Bale – the player everyone else in the Wales team looks up to – do likewise. Now it was his turn and once he launched himself into the air, it became a fallacy for anyone – Chris Coleman, Dean Saunders and all the rest – to argue he was “not that type of player”, the default-setting response in any cases of these nature. It might have been out of character but Taylor evidently is that type of player: just look at the evidence"_

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-coleman-broken-leg-republic-of-ireland-wales


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2017)

The value of Sterling must be worthless...why does he get pitch time


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2017)

Doncha just love World Cup qualifying tournaments? A two year long festival of uncompetitive, meaningless sh1te.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Mar 2017)

I watched the programme about folding bikes on BBC 2, then turned over to watch Countryfile - much more entertaining than watching Ingurland


----------



## Dec66 (26 Mar 2017)

I'd forgotten there was even a game on.

I'm surprised Baines, Barkley and Jagielka weren't all brought into the side with the express purpose of being injured just before the Derby.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2017)

A lot of empty seats at Wembley tonight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2017)

Question. What's happened to this chap?


----------



## ozboz (27 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Doncha just love World Cup qualifying tournaments? A two year long festival of uncompetitive, meaningless sh1te.



Gotta say I cant get to exited about international football , 
and the way some of the pundits over anylize every player, substitution and move of a game just gives me headaches , 
Crap ,


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2017)

ozboz said:


> Gotta say I cant get to exited about international football ,
> and the way some of the pundits over anylize every player, substitution and move of a game just gives me headaches ,
> Crap ,


That's football in general these days. Thanks to Sky.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Question. What's happened to this chap?
> View attachment 344306



He lost a fight with a fence.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2017)

AndyRM said:


> He lost a fight with a fence.


Yes. Were you just guessing or did you know?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes. Were you just guessing or did you know?



I knew. Only because I vaguely follow footballers who've left the SPL for England.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I knew. Only because I vaguely follow footballers who've left the SPL for England.



He slid into some new iron fencing Accy have put up on the touchline. I thought it was a bit dodgy having something that wont give way if crashed into.


----------



## MarkF (27 Mar 2017)

http://www.skybluestalk.co.uk/threads/broken-man-thread.74567/


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

Accrington Stanley beat 2nd placed Plymouth to extend their unbeaten run to 12 games. We're still 7 points off the last play off spot though, as the teams above us picked up points as well. 6 matches to go and 18 points to play for means we have an outside play off chance.http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/04/plymouth-stanley-4/


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2017)

Wheels have come off Chelsea's bus, Spurs are now lurking @ianrauk


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Wheels have come off Chelsea's bus, Spurs are now lurking @ianrauk



One of those days when one team totally dominates and doesn't win. To be fair to Palace they took their two chances well and capitalised on our sloppy defending.

Myopic referee didn't help. Clear hand ball - should've been a penalty for us and a sending off for them. Confirmed by Beeb, Sky, NBC etc so no bias from me.

Ditto same four sources were baffled why the referee booked Costa for a non-foul.

Standard of refereeing has been dreadful this season.

I'd hazard that most teams would be happy to be 7 clear this far into the season.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2017)

User said:


> 11:1 bookies were offering on a Palace win.



Wonder what the odds are for Tottenham to win the PL!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Wheels have come off Chelsea's bus, Spurs are now lurking @ianrauk




Got no worries about those wasters.
Just a slight hiccup. Chelsea just didn't perform today.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Wonder what the odds are for Tottenham to win the PL!




6 zillion to 1


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> 6 zillion to 1



I bet you'll be putting a hundred quid on 'em then, in that case. 

COYS 

Spurs have an easier run in than Chelsea (who had an easy pre-Christmas fixture list).


----------



## simon.r (1 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> 6 zillion to 1



Greater odds than Leicester last season then?!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> I bet you'll be putting a hundred quid on 'em then, in that case.
> 
> COYS
> 
> Spurs have an easier run in than Chelsea (who had an easy pre-Christmas fixture list).




I'm not going to throw away good money


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm not going to throw away good money



You do that every time you go to Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Apr 2017)

I hate football


----------



## mark st1 (1 Apr 2017)

I've just spent an hour on the phone to my mate and his daughter who were queuing down the A56 getting away from Old Trafford. Not impressed ! Unbeaten in the league since October still fifth more draws than ikea. Frankly the talk of massive players coming in is laughable who'd want to leave a top European club for that drivvle


----------



## simon.r (1 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> ...who'd want to leave a top European club for that drivvle



Like Leicester you mean?


----------



## mark st1 (1 Apr 2017)

simon.r said:


> Like Leicester you mean?



Lol at least they went back to what worked for them last season and are now getting the wins.


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accrington Stanley beat 2nd placed Plymouth to extend their unbeaten run to 12 games. We're still 7 points off the last play off spot though, as the teams above us picked up points as well. 6 matches to go and 18 points to play for means we have an outside play off chance.http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/04/plymouth-stanley-4/


Thanks for that!


----------



## mark st1 (1 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I hate football



I don't as a rare Saturday off this morning I was able to witness my son and heir thump in a hat-tric in a 3-1 win for his Saturday team. #prouddad


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> Thanks for that!


We'll also try and beat Stevenage on the last day if you want? We'd seriously love to stop them from making the play offs.after last season and previous encounters!


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> We'll also try and beat Stevenage on the last day if you want? We'd seriously love to stop them from making the play offs.after last season and previous encounters!


Please do!


----------



## MarkF (2 Apr 2017)

The Bantams will finish 3 rd or 4th I reckon, Southend are the only team that worries me for the play offs.

Our 17/18 ST's went on sale very early and the German owners pegged them at £149 (adult) regardless of which division we play in next year, so maybe £6.48 per Championship match! They have also pledged that should we reach the PL again, existing ST holders will only pay £1 to renew their ST's. Arsenal fans read that & weep.


----------



## Piemaster (5 Apr 2017)

Not something I thought I would post...but well done Spurs. Helping us to finally get out of the relegation zone for the 1st time in months


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2017)

Piemaster said:


> Not something I thought I would post...but well done Spurs. Helping us to finally get out of the relegation zone for the 1st time in months



Swansea - what tossers they are.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2017)

Decent enough draw last night for Killie against some new mob, though we should have won it at the end. 

McCulloch has, understandably, a good idea of how to make a side hard to beat. If we give him the gig full time and he's able to get The Fish fed I think we could do very well next season. Obviously there are huge assumptions there given about half our squad are on loan deals.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2017)

Piemaster said:


> Not something I thought I would post...but well done Spurs. Helping us to finally get out of the relegation zone for the 1st time in months



Isn't half of Hull's team made up of Tottenham rejects? 

And for that reason I'd like to see Hull stay up - plus I quite like Steve Bruce, even though he isn't the guvnor there any more, and thought he did a good job with them.

Great result for Spurs: 1-0 down with two minutes to go (plus 7 minutes injury time) and win 1-3. COYS!


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Great result for Spurs: 1-0 down with two minutes to go (plus 7 minutes injury time) and win 1-3. COYS!
> 
> View attachment 345905


Teams don't seem to know how to close a game out anymore. I've no idea on the statistics, but the number of late goals seems to have increased by a huge amount over the past few seasons.


----------



## User482 (6 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I hate football


I've stopped looking at the league table.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Apr 2017)

User482 said:


> I've stopped looking at the league table.


We're in serious trouble. Only five points above the drop zone and in complete freefall, we are reliant on the sides below us being equally crap.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Teams don't seem to know how to close a game out anymore. I've no idea on the statistics, but the number of late goals seems to have increased by a huge amount over the past few seasons.



From what I've seen (on telly) a lot seems to be a waning of physical AND mental stamina in the latter stages, leading to careless/unnecessary mistakes/passes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> *Teams don't seem to know how to close a game out anymore. *I've no idea on the statistics, but the number of late goals seems to have increased by a huge amount over the past few seasons.



Chelsea gave a masterclass in closing out a game last night. They do it quite often too.


----------



## Piemaster (6 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Teams don't seem to know how to close a game out anymore. I've no idea on the statistics, but the number of late goals seems to have increased by a huge amount over the past few seasons.


Think MOTD said Spurs are leading the late goal stats?


----------



## Piemaster (6 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I think you can reasonably rely on Sunderland and Middlesbrough keeping you out of the bottom two.


I've got a few Toon mates. One was saying he doesn't think they would do much, or survive, the PL. I think he's overrating some of the potential opposition.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2017)

I've always liked Fat Sam


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I am feeling sorry for Arsene.




Well I certainly don't want him to leave


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Apr 2017)

Gooners stuffed by Palace.

Hilarious!!


----------



## Beebo (10 Apr 2017)

Arsene has to go after that shambles.


----------



## simon.r (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I have just had exactly the same from a Spurs fan. I just feel like it is watching the decline of an old lion.



Decline being a relative term of course. I'm sure I'm not the only LCFC fan who's actually very happy that we've gone from being PL Champions to looking as if we'll avoid relegation this season.


----------



## Beebo (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> This is all so hurtful. Can't we just accept that Palace are superb?


Palace were great. Chelsea and Arsenal both beaten. Why are they still down near the bottom


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2017)

Beebo said:


> Palace were great. Chelsea and Arsenal both beaten. *Why are they still down near the bottom*



Because that's where they belong based on their performance across the season.


----------



## User482 (11 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Gave everyone else a bit of a start.


The award for understatement of the season goes to...


----------



## 13 rider (11 Apr 2017)

Question if the mighty foxes win the champions league (very unlikely) and Man Utd win the Europa league ( possible) and qualify for the champions league how many of the top 4 qualify ?


----------



## LarryDuff (11 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Question if the mighty foxes win the champions league (very unlikely) and Man Utd win the Europa league ( possible) and qualify for the champions league how many of the top 4 qualify ?


The top 3 i believe.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Apr 2017)

I might be wrong, but I was under the impression that if Leicester win the Champions League (unlikely but so was them winning the Premier League), they would qualify for next season's CL at the expense of whichever team comes 4th in the Premier League, regardless of whether Man Utd win the Europa League. I find it all very confusing.

In 2005 when Liverpool won the CL and finished 5th in the Premiership, Everton came 4th and qualified at Liverpool's expense. Liverpool teddies and dummies were spat out of cots all around Merseyside (and the home counties, Devon, Cornwall and Norway) until UEFA capitulated and allowed them to enter the following season's CL, and IIRC it was decided that in the event of the same thing happening again, the CL winners would re-enter at the expense of the 4th placed team. How ironic would it be if, bound by those rules, LFC were not admitted to next season's CL after finishing 4th this season, because Leicester won it this season........Come on you Foxes......(not that I'm bitter or anything).....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> I might be wrong, but I was under the impression that if Leicester win the Champions League (unlikely but so was them winning the Premier League), they would qualify for next season's CL at the expense of whichever team comes 4th in the Premier League, regardless of whether Man Utd win the Europa League. I find it all very confusing.
> 
> In 2005 when Liverpool won the CL and finished 5th in the Premiership, Everton came 4th and qualified at Liverpool's expense. Liverpool teddies and dummies were spat out of cots all around Merseyside (and the home counties, Devon, Cornwall and Norway) until UEFA capitulated and allowed them to enter the following season's CL, and IIRC it was decided that in the event of the same thing happening again, the CL winners would re-enter at the expense of the 4th placed team. How ironic would it be if, bound by those rules, LFC were not admitted to next season's CL after finishing 4th this season, because Leicester won it this season........Come on you Foxes......(not that I'm bitter or anything).....



Was very upsetting for Spuds fans when Chelsea won in 2012 and they were in 4th spot in the PL.

My brother (Spuds fan) has quite literally not spoken to me since that night. Utterly ridiculous but hey-ho.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2017)

Will be watching and rooting for Leicester* tonight - tough match away to Athletico but you never know.

*Mrs SD & I 'support' all English teams in the CL (once Chelsea are out or not playing at all as in this season) apart from Spuds, Gooners, the two Manc's outfits and The History Club.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was very upsetting for Spuds fans when Chelsea won in 2012 and they were in 4th spot in the PL.
> 
> My brother (Spuds fan) has quite literally not spoken to me since that night. Utterly ridiculous but hey-ho.



That's a seriously impressive/worrying length of time to hold a grudge!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's a seriously impressive/worrying length of time to hold a grudge!


Really? My Grudge against Spurtz goes back to the 70's when they were the cause of us being relegated.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Really? My Grudge against Spurtz goes back to the 70's when they were the cause of us being relegated.



I think the only real grudge I've ever held was against Pat Nevin, one of my all time favourite players. I'd saved over summer to get the latest Killie top and naturally got Nevin 7 on the back. A day or two after picking up my purchase he signed for Motherwell and it took me the best part of 15 years to get over his betrayal, which I only overcame when I realised that he's one of the only pundits worth listening to.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I think the only real grudge I've ever held was against Pat Nevin, one of my all time favourite players. I'd saved over summer to get the latest Killie top and naturally got Nevin 7 on the back. A day or two after picking up my purchase he signed for Motherwell and it took me the best part of 15 years to get over his betrayal, which I only overcame when I realised that he's one of the only pundits worth listening to.




How bloody dare you! You have only gone and picked my greatest footballing hero. Chelsea legend.

We had the same with Gordon Judas Durie. Wanted to go back to Scotland. He signed for the Spurtz. Tosser.


----------



## User482 (12 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> How bloody dare you! You have only gone and picked my greatest footballing hero. Chelsea legend.
> 
> We had the same with Gordon Judas Durie. Wanted to go back to Scotland. He signed for the Spurtz. Tosser.


My dad's never forgiven Spurs for signing Martin Peters. That was in 1970...


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Apr 2017)

I've never forgiven Paul Ince (Me and sixty thousand others).


----------



## User482 (12 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've never forgiven Paul Ince (Me and sixty thousand others).


That's £1 in the swear box, please.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Apr 2017)

User482 said:


> That's £1 in the swear box, please.


Ok guvnor............ oh bollocks, two quid now


----------



## Dayvo (12 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Really? My Grudge against Spurtz goes back to the 70's when they were the cause of us being relegated.



Nothing to do with losing 17 other games, then! 

We've talked about this (and I still won ). I was at that game as a 15-year-old, Tottenham won 2-0, including an ugly battle between the fans on the pitch and Ray Wilkins was Chelsea captain at the age of 18.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was very upsetting for Spuds fans when Chelsea won in 2012 and they were in 4th spot in the PL.
> 
> My brother (Spuds fan) has quite literally not spoken to me since that night. Utterly ridiculous but hey-ho.


'Ridiculous'? That's not ridiculous, that's deranged.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Nothing to do with losing 17 other games, then!
> 
> We've talked about this (and I still won ). I was at that game as a 15-year-old, Tottenham won 2-0, including an ugly battle between the fans on the pitch and Ray Wilkins was Chelsea captain at the age of 18.
> 
> View attachment 347058




Spurtz had to lose for us to stay up, they didn't. We drew. We went down


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Nothing to do with losing 17 other games, then!
> 
> We've talked about this (and I still won ). I was at that game as a 15-year-old, Tottenham won 2-0, including an ugly battle between the fans on the pitch and Ray Wilkins was Chelsea captain at the age of 18.
> 
> View attachment 347058


Interesting to see that, Luton Town, Carlisle, Sheffield Utd and Wolves in the top flight. Gives a warning to clubs in a relegation battle, go down and you may never come back up.


----------



## simon.r (12 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Interesting to see that, Luton Town, Carlisle, Sheffield Utd and Wolves in the top flight. Gives a warning to clubs in a relegation battle, go down and you may never come back up.



Or, like Leicester, you yo-yo between the top 2 divisions, with either a battle to avoid relegation or a battle for promotion. With not many exceptions in the last 40 years...or so it seems!


----------



## LarryDuff (12 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's a seriously impressive/worrying length of time to hold a grudge!


I still hold a grudge against Coventry City for beating Spurs in the '87 cup final. Glad they are in league whatever.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Apr 2017)

Not a bad result for the foxes tonight . It appears noone scores there . Still in the tie makes an interesting second leg .


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Not a bad result for the foxes tonight . It appears noone scores there . Still in the tie makes an interesting second leg .




All the chance they can square it at home.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> All the chance they can square it at home.


As longer as we get a better referee than last time we played them at home . We had a player Gary Parker I think sent off for taking a quick free kick . 3 penalities turned down. . No I'm not bitter


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> As longer as we get a better referee than last time we played them at home . We had a player Gary Parker I think sent off for taking a quick free kick . 3 penalities turned down. . No I'm not bitter




Just because I said they can square it home doesn't mean I think they'll go through


----------



## MarkF (14 Apr 2017)

Football grounds with the best atmosphere. No surprise to me to see Bradford at number 3, Valley Parade generates a right old fashioned raucous noise at times with all 3 home stands joining in. 

https://www.fourfourtwo.com/features/ranked-matchday-experience-all-92-english-league-stadiums


----------



## StuAff (14 Apr 2017)

MarkF said:


> Football grounds with the best atmosphere. No surprise to me to see Bradford at number 3, Valley Parade generates a right old fashioned raucous noise at times with all 3 home stands joining in.
> 
> https://www.footballgroundmap.com/stats/grounds/ratings/atmosphere
> 
> View attachment 347449


No 1 is not a surprise to me. The couple of matches I've been to were enthusiastically loud, to put it mildly. We won both, and I think the noise helped a lot. And not just for wins- I remember watching the FA Cup match against Arsenal in 2004. Henry & Vieira were given standing ovations when subbed, and when Pompey were 5-0 down they were chanting 'We're gonna win 6-5'


----------



## MarkF (14 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> No 1 is not a surprise to me. The couple of matches I've been to were enthusiastically loud, to put it mildly. We won both, and I think the noise helped a lot. And not just for wins- I remember watching the FA Cup match against Arsenal in 2004. Henry & Vieira were given standing ovations when subbed, and when Pompey were 5-0 down they were chanting 'We're gonna win 6-5'



Sorry Stu, I posted the wrong link (now edited) you've been relegated to 48th, Bradford are still 3rd. We hardy ever meet, I recall you needing a win at Valley Parade to stay up a decade or so ago, the Pompey fans were not to know but there was a great deal off ill feeling between Bradford City and Man City, we duly rolled over with our fans as happy as yours as both sets of fans invaded the pitch and Man City slid into Div3.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2017)

I haven't been to the new Spammers stadium so can't comment. However it's really no surprise that the Gooners are second bottom. There's a reason it's called the Library and it shows in that table.


----------



## simon.r (15 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I haven't been to the new Spammers stadium so can't comment. However it's really no surprise that the Gooners are second bottom. There's a reason it's called the Library and it shows in that table.



Absolutely. The Highbury Library "atmosphere" has carried over to the new, faceless, stadium. 

Give me a few thousand away fans at any ground for a better experience than any home game.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

I hadn't placed a bet on football for a good while until this week; so far I have placed 5 bets and every one of them has been let down by one nobber team or game and usually the one which is "odds on" - twats.

Never mind, my bets tomorrow will deffo win.


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

Brighton all but home and dry for promotion to the top flight. God help us but it will be a fun year whatever happens.
I just hope we can keep hold of Knockaert.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Brighton all but home and dry for promotion to the top flight. God help us but it will be a fun year whatever happens.
> I just hope we can keep hold of Knockaert.


Surely you are far too refined to concern yourself with this rowdy game?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2017)

Palace is always a lively crowd and atmosphere.Up there near the top. Out of the north east clubs, Sunderland was always the most lively. 
Stoke fans cause a right old noise too. Pompey was always ok apart from the twat with the bell.
Chelsea, before seating was a noisy old bowl. Since seating, nowhere near. Great shame.


----------



## J1888 (15 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Palace is always a lively crowd and atmosphere.Up there near the top. Out of the north east clubs, Sunderland was always the most lively.
> Stoke fans cause a right old noise too. Pompey was always ok apart from the twat with the bell.
> Chelsea, before seating was a noisy old bowl. Since seating, nowhere near. Great shame.



Palace didn't use to be a particularly loud atmosphere IIRC - seems to be since they organised a group of themselves into 'Ultras'. Good for them


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Surely you are far too refined to concern yourself with this rowdy game?


Pah!


----------



## MarkF (15 Apr 2017)

J1888 said:


> Palace didn't use to be a particularly loud atmosphere IIRC - seems to be since they organised a group of themselves into 'Ultras'. Good for them


They look good on TV, looks authentic too, none of your wanky plastic "Legend" banners like at the big clubs. All Bradford's flags are made by the kids in the kop.

https://twitter.com/kblockbantams/status/762007000058327040


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I hadn't placed a bet on football for a good while until this week; so far I have placed 5 bets and every one of them has been let down by one nobber team or game and usually the one which is "odds on" - twats.
> 
> Never mind, my bets tomorrow will deffo win.


Or not.

Stirling Albion, who have won 7 out of the last 8 games at home to Cowdenbeath who are firmly rooted at the bottom of the league.

Score? 0-3. WTAF!

Meh.


----------



## subaqua (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Or not.
> 
> Stirling Albion, who have won 7 out of the last 8 games at home to Cowdenbeath who are firmly rooted at the bottom of the league.
> 
> ...




Can you put your bets on on a Friday . Then post what they are . So I know what not to bet on ....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

In other news, Hibs won the Scottish Championship...


----------



## subaqua (15 Apr 2017)

Actually Marmion , could you put a big bet on Leyton Orient going down and Bechetti staying as owner 

Worth a shot for Leyton at least


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

subaqua said:


> Actually Marmion , could you put a big bet on Leyton Orient going down and Bechetti staying as owner
> 
> Worth a shot for Leyton at least


I'm sticking with cycle betting from now on.


----------



## Inertia (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm sticking with cycle betting from now on.


I guess you just need to know who has the best doctors

..for recovery time, and stuff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

My "pile of t-shirts" will soon be welcoming a new addition


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> My "pile of t-shirts" will soon be welcoming a new addition
> View attachment 347628


A new series with Bastedo up front?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> A new series with Bastedo up front?
> View attachment 347629


Too old for me to recognise what that is...


----------



## StuAff (15 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Palace is always a lively crowd and atmosphere.Up there near the top. Out of the north east clubs, Sunderland was always the most lively.
> Stoke fans cause a right old noise too. *Pompey was always ok apart from the twat with the bell.*
> Chelsea, before seating was a noisy old bowl. Since seating, nowhere near. Great shame.


Oh yes, dear old John Westwood…PITA!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

50 years ago today


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj4XETmbzCs



Enjoy


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> 50 years ago today
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj4XETmbzCs
> ...



England never did take friendlies against third world teams seriously.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> 50 years ago today
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj4XETmbzCs Enjoy




I'll raise your 'enjoy' to this: just in case you forgot. 







That 1967 game at Wembley was probably the nearest Scotland came (in the trophy cabinet) to the cup.


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Apr 2017)

I was at Wembley when England won 9-3!!

Just saying!


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I was at Wembley when England won 9-3!!
> 
> Just saying!


Scotland's goalkeeper was Frank Haffey. The joke going round afterwards was, "What's the time? Nine past Haffey".


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Apr 2017)

England's trophy cabinet









Scotland's trophy cabinet


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Wonder what the odds are for Tottenham to win the PL!





ianrauk said:


> 6 zillion to 1





Marmion said:


> I hadn't placed a bet on football for a good while until this week; so far I have placed 5 bets and every one of them has been let down by one nobber team or game and usually the one which is "odds on" - twats.


 
Marmy! If you've got a spare quid, Ian's offering good odds.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2017)

Bit quiet in here tonight


----------



## Roadhump (17 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Bit quiet in here tonight


Could have done with Chelsea winning today, as it might have given the Toffees a faint hope of coming above 7th, and an even fainter hope of CL qualification, but fair play to Utd, they were a team possessed, and made Chelsea look like a team struggling for survival rather than the league's pace setters. Great game.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2017)

Chelsea were shyte but it wasn't helped by Mourinho successfully getting his team to nibble Costa constantly especially Rojo, and Costa had one of those games where he let it get to him effecting his play. Chelsea passing was also woeful at times. And the less said about the handball the better. The refereeing was a joke.
But...I woke up this morning to see that the Blues are still top of the table.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2017)

You've got the easier run in out of you and spurts so I'm sure you'll be fine. Has made the run in a bit more interesting though. Utd have never been in the title race so I've switched my attentions to everyone beating The Gooners just so my social media feeds are littered with clips from Arsenal fan tv the following day


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> You've got the easier run in out of you and spurts so I'm sure you'll be fine. Has made the run in a bit more interesting though. Utd have never been in the title race so I've switched my attentions to everyone beating The Gooners just so my social media feeds are littered with clips from Arsenal fan tv the following day


Yeah fam, we're arsenal fam innit Bruv.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah fam, we're arsenal fam innit Bruv.



It's tragic on every level but so entertaining.


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2017)

Pompey will be back in League One next season after four seasons in Two. They won, Luton (4th) drew so automatic promotion secured. Hurrah!


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2017)

Another 3 points for Maidenhead and a win for 2nd place Ebbsfleet means Maidenhead keep a 5 point lead at the top.The two meet next Saturday at York Road. A point for Maidenhead would make them champions and promotion to the National League aka The Vauxhall Confrence for the purists.


----------



## subaqua (17 Apr 2017)

And at bottom Leyton did good , meaning it's still possible to stay up, if they win all remaining


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2017)

I see the Chelsea swordsman is off... good player. Great shagger 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39623727


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I see the Chelsea swordsman is off... good player. Great shagger
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39623727


Great player. Any club in the world would take a John Terry in his prime.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2017)

Brighton in the prem next season. Fair play getting out of the Championship is a tough ask. Newcastle seem to be making hard work of returning !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2017)

This thread needs locking and binning


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Brighton in the prem next season. Fair play getting out of the Championship is a tough ask. Newcastle seem to be making hard work of returning !


Great news for Brighton . Nice to see Anthony Knockaert doing well always liked him at Leicester but Riyad Mahrez took his spot .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I see the Chelsea swordsman is off... good player. Great shagger
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39623727



My wife is genuinely upset he is leaving.

Top, top player in his prime.

No more of a shagger than a few others that the northern biased punditry teams etc fail to vilify. Giggs(y) being the most atrocious of the lot and Captain Fantastic Wazza was no saint - but all that is swept under the carpet whereas Terry has never been able to live it down.

NB: not a dig at you btw.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My wife is genuinely upset he is leaving.
> 
> Top, top player in his prime.
> 
> ...



Giggsy kept it in the family Wazza did his bit for help the aged ! JT did his team mates Mrs. Agreed though all as bad as each other the filthy rascals


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Giggsy kept it in the family Wazza did his bit for help the aged ! JT did his team mates Mrs. Agreed though all as bad as each other the filthy rascals


He didn't do anything to a team mate's missus. Wayne Bridge had left not only Chelsea but also had split up with the lady in question when the alleged liaison (Which both parties deny) took place.

Now admittedly the Bloke's Code frowns upon the shagging of a friend's ex, but it is hardly the crime of the century.


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This thread needs locking and binning




I understand your pain.Brighton are not even a BIG club.It's so unfair.


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> I understand your pain.Brighton are not even a BIG club.It's so unfair.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Apr 2017)

Well done Brighton! I'm particularly pleased for Hughton who got a seriously raw deal after his success on Tyneside. Of all the shoddy things the Toon have done in the decade or so I've lived here, sacking him sticks out as a particularly low move.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> He didn't do anything to a team mate's missus. Wayne Bridge had left not only Chelsea but also had split up with the lady in question when the alleged liaison (Which both parties deny) took place.
> 
> Now admittedly the Bloke's Code frowns upon the shagging of a friend's ex, but it is hardly the crime of the century.



Yes, the truth, as you say, was that the lady in question was an ex' of Bridge's - conveniently ignored by the press.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Now admittedly the Bloke's Code frowns upon the shagging of a friend's ex, but it is hardly the crime of the century.



Didn't say it was mate it was a humorous post from the get go. Wasn't meant to get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Didn't say it was mate it was a humorous post from the get go. Wasn't meant to get your knickers in a twist.


My knickers remained steadfastly untwisted. Just point out the lack of truth in a commonly held belief, gleefully perpetuated by Wapping's finest.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2017)

Oh well, that's the end of 'and Leicester's' dream.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2017)

Foxes never quit 
But I fear the worst


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2017)

Dream over 
But I've seen my team in the champions league quarter final never through I say that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Apr 2017)

This is quite amusing; skip the first 9 minutes, but watch the ref get pulled in by the goal celebration force field as Edinburgh City score a late winner...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa2z0tNTte4


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2017)

Former England and Aston Villa defender Ugo Ehiogu has died at the age of 44 after suffering a cardiac arrest at Tottenham's training centre on Thursday

BBC Link


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2017)

Spurs for me ,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2017)




----------



## Dayvo (22 Apr 2017)

COYS!


----------



## Roadhump (22 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Former England and Aston Villa defender Ugo Ehiogu has died at the age of 44 after suffering a cardiac arrest at Tottenham's training centre on Thursday
> 
> BBC Link


Tragic, I remember him as a rock solid defender. No age to pass away, terrible for his family, RIP


----------



## Roadhump (22 Apr 2017)

Just watched West Ham 0 Everton 0, my mind is very numb after that.


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2017)

Another local London Derby , 
Brentford 3 QPR 1


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2017)

Mmmm , got that wrong , Cant see Spurs doing it now ,


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Apr 2017)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss!

Arsenal next please Mr Football God.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2017)

Feckin Chelsea......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Apr 2017)

meta lon said:


> Feckin Chelsea......



Good game though - Spurs played their part well. Disgusting to see all those Spurs fans leaving so early.

Chelsea played as Chelsea do.

Lloris should've had a red too so Spurs can't have much to moan about.

Jenas cam across a bit dumb in the studio.


----------



## Slick (22 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Former England and Aston Villa defender Ugo Ehiogu has died at the age of 44 after suffering a cardiac arrest at Tottenham's training centre on Thursday
> 
> BBC Link


Really sad that. My memories are only of his short spell North of the border.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good game though - Spurs played their part well. Disgusting to see all those Spurs fans leaving so early.
> 
> Chelsea played as Chelsea do.
> 
> ...



True..i wish that was the final but the score killed it..first 70 mins were very good


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Apr 2017)

meta lon said:


> True..i wish that was the final but the score killed it..first 70 mins were very good



FWIW I think Spurs are a cracking team - chock full of quality players and at least one who is world class now and another that may become so. Maybe Poch' has a bit more to learn but he's a fine manager no doubt.


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2017)

It was a brill semi for a neutral,shame about the fans leaving early.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Apr 2017)

The Fighting Cock is one of the vilest football forums around. This post-match diatribe sums the place up:

_TBH I hate every single Chelsea player. They are all scum even Kante. Dembele and Wanyama are way better than Kante. Not a single one of their players would make it into our team. You can say I am bitter and just angry but it's true. Even Hazard is a **** of a player who isn't that good. I hope every single one of them die in a bus crash on the way back to Rent boy manor._

My asterisks.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Apr 2017)

Matic's goal was a tad filthy ! Good game hope tomorrow's is as entertaining.


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss!
> 
> Arsenal next please Mr Football God.


If there is , maybe he will smile upon the Lads in Blue !!


----------



## Slick (22 Apr 2017)

ozboz said:


> If there is , maybe he will smile upon the Lads in Blue !!


Oh I do hope so.


----------



## Roadhump (22 Apr 2017)

Thought Spurs were the better team, more adventurous, but not many shots on target, they did score 2 great goals though. Chelsea produced 2 moments of magic - what a player that Hazard is!!! Chelsea's resilience won the day, think they will do the double now.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Apr 2017)

Todays draw against neighbours Oldham almost secures success for Rochdales (my second team) attempt at avoiding promotion.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2017)

Good news in the amateur game, we won out last league game of the season (beating the league winners) to avoid relegation; regular "in the amateur" game followers will realise we seem to win against the top teams and play shite against the shite teams. It seems to have been received well as this evening complete strangers have come up to me in the village and congratulated me. Bizarre.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Apr 2017)

Maidenhead managed to fluff the locally mass publicised last home game of the season. In a top 2 clash after going 1-0 up against Ebbsfleet they lost 1-2. Having only needed a point to win the league it now all goes down to the last game of the season. Winner takes all today was a pretty rocking atmosphere though 3377 were basking in the sunshine


----------



## Dayvo (22 Apr 2017)

Chelsea deserved the win - just.

The penalty was a joke - there was no contact. 

But the last goal was a real cracker.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Todays draw against neighbours Oldham almost secures success for Rochdales (my second team) attempt at avoiding promotion.



Don't knock 'em. Rochdale spent 40 years in "the fourth division". They've done well to do well in League one I bet Coventry(remembering their FA Cup win 30 years ago) wont be looking forward to playing Accrington next season,on a cold wet Tuesday night, at the Wham Stadium.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Good news in the amateur game, we won out last league game of the season (beating the league winners) to avoid relegation; regular "in the amateur" game followers will realise we seem to win against the top teams and play shite against the shite teams. It seems to have been received well as this evening complete strangers have come up to me in the village and congratulated me. Bizarre.



The only thing that matters in fitba is today's old firm game. How dare you report on other matches!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2017)

So Arsenal it is - bring it on.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Apr 2017)

I think Chelsea are in deep trouble. Especially if Jimmy Logie is fit!!


----------



## mark st1 (23 Apr 2017)

Nice one Palace the race for the top 4 is hotting up. Still Chelsea's to lose imo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The only thing that matters in fitba is today's old firm game. How dare you report on other matches!


I didnae watch, but I hear it was a really competitive game. Or not...


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2017)

So the Geordies have made a swift return to the EPL... 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/04/24/newcastle-united-vs-preston-north-end-live/


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> So the Geordies have made a swift return to the EPL...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/04/24/newcastle-united-vs-preston-north-end-live/



The Rafalution begins properly now, that squad needs a pretty major overhaul.


----------



## Beebo (24 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> So the Geordies have made a swift return to the EPL...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/04/24/newcastle-united-vs-preston-north-end-live/


It looks like 1 up and 2 down for the north east teams.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> So the Geordies have made a swift return to the EPL...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/04/24/newcastle-united-vs-preston-north-end-live/



So the "sleeping giants" are back. To finish mid table and live in the past of the "Wor Jackie" era.


----------



## Roadhump (25 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> So the "sleeping giants" are back. To finish mid table and live in the past of the "Wor Jackie" era.



Not much of a past if you look past the media hype. It was unbearable in the 90s when they were the new media darlings, not as bad now, but Sunderland have won more trophies than Newcastle. Glad they are back in the PL anyway, will be a good away trip next season, no doubt including a weekend of partying for a group of 50 something Evertonians as one of the lads' lads is at university there, so more than a good excuse for an extended stay.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Not much of a past if you look past the media hype. It was unbearable in the 90s when they were the new media darlings, not as bad now, but Sunderland have won more trophies than Newcastle. Glad they are back in the PL anyway, will be a good away trip next season, no doubt including a weekend of partying for a group of 50 something Evertonians as one of the lads' lads is at university there, so more than a good excuse for an extended stay.



I'm not sure that Sunderland have won more, have they? Well, at the top level at least.

Newcastle - 4 x league titles, 6 x FA cup, 1 x Fairs cup (bit tenuous maybe, but FIFA has it as a major honour)

Sunderland - 6 x league titles, 2 x FA cup


----------



## Roadhump (25 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure that Sunderland have won more, have they? Well, at the top level at least.
> 
> Newcastle - 4 x league titles, 6 x FA cup, 1 x Fairs cup (bit tenuous maybe, but FIFA has it as a major honour)
> 
> Sunderland - 6 x league titles, 2 x FA cup



Fair point, I stand corrected. I knew the number of league titles each had won but didn't bother to look at the cups. Nothing wrong in counting the Fairs Cup as a major honour, it has evolved into the current Europa League, but I'm one of those Luddites who resents the way the game has been "moneyfied" and would like to go back to the old 3 European competitions in a knock out format - with just the league winners entering what is now the Champions League - will never happen I know.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Fair point, I stand corrected. I knew the number of league titles each had won but didn't bother to look at the cups. Nothing wrong in counting the Fairs Cup as a major honour, it has evolved into the current Europa League, but I'm one of those Luddites who resents the way the game has been "moneyfied" and would like to go back to the old 3 European competitions in a knock out format - with just the league winners entering what is now the Champions League - will never happen I know.



It's the sort of information I've absorbed by accident... Neither are particularly great records to be honest, given the amount that's been spent over the seasons. I suppose the biggest frustration for Toon fans is a total lack of ambition in either of the cups. Even if they weren't winning them, at least some progression would be appreciated!

Totally agree about the set up of European football.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2017)

"Get well Zlatan - you can play in the Swedish league with one knee"


----------



## Dayvo (25 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> So the Geordies have made a swift return to the EPL...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/04/24/newcastle-united-vs-preston-north-end-live/



Yebbut, they_ might_ do what Sunderland and Middlesbrough are going to do this season after winning promotion a year ago!


----------



## Chromatic (25 Apr 2017)

@Supersuperleeds 

I was mooching through Amazon just now and just had to buy this:






Just about sums it up for us eh?


----------



## mark st1 (25 Apr 2017)

Chromatic said:


> @Supersuperleeds
> 
> I was mooching through Amazon just now and just had to buy this:
> View attachment 349351
> ...



First time I've seen Leeds name in a cup for many a year !


----------



## Roadhump (25 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> First time I've seen Leeds name in a cup for many a year !



I saw your comment and couldn't resist this:






I think someone posted it up thread but I couldn't find it


----------



## Chromatic (25 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> First time I've seen Leeds name in a cup for many a year !



Where's the dislike button when you need it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2017)

Chromatic said:


> Where's the dislike button when you need it?



Scum fan from Berkshire, what else would you expect?


----------



## Chromatic (25 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Scum fan from Berkshire, what else would you expect?



I did wonder.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Scum fan from Berkshire, what else would you expect?





Chromatic said:


> I did wonder.



Lol what your upset that I can afford to live in the money rich South and travel to watch the team I support rather than live in the shoot hole the stadium is in. Ahh well enjoy the championship for another year


----------



## Chromatic (25 Apr 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Lol what your upset that I can afford to live in the money rich South and travel to watch the team I support rather than live in the shoot hole the stadium is in. Ahh well enjoy the championship for another year



I'll have you know I live in the Gloucestershire countryside, where the real money is!


----------



## mark st1 (25 Apr 2017)

Chromatic said:


> I'll have you know I live in the Gloucestershire countryside, where the real money is!



Are you Clarkson is disguise


----------



## Chromatic (25 Apr 2017)

User said:


> But the footy isn't.



Very true.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Apr 2017)

This could get into points deduction territory if significant advantages are found to have been gained -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...director-lee-charnley-arrested-st-james-park/


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> This could get into points deduction territory if significant advantages are found to have been gained -
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...director-lee-charnley-arrested-st-james-park/



A list of players (potentially) involved:

Hatem Ben Arfa, Yohan Cabaye, Remy Cabella, Mathieu Debuchy, Yoan Gouffran, Massadio Haidara, Aleksandar Mitrovic, Emmanuel Riviere, Henri Saivet, Moussa Sissoko, Florian Thauvin and Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa

Maybe take off 3 for Cabaye (best I've seen at SJP for a while) and 1 for Mitrovic (great player, total liability)?

Starting the Premier League on -4 wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## spen666 (26 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> A list of players (potentially) involved:
> 
> Hatem Ben Arfa, Yohan Cabaye, Remy Cabella, Mathieu Debuchy, Yoan Gouffran, Massadio Haidara, Aleksandar Mitrovic, Emmanuel Riviere, Henri Saivet, Moussa Sissoko, Florian Thauvin and Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa
> 
> ...


For some of the others Andy, we should be given extra points to compensate us


----------



## Roadhump (26 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> A list of players (potentially) involved:
> 
> Hatem Ben Arfa, Yohan Cabaye, Remy Cabella, Mathieu Debuchy, Yoan Gouffran, Massadio Haidara, Aleksandar Mitrovic, Emmanuel Riviere, Henri Saivet, Moussa Sissoko, Florian Thauvin and Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa
> 
> ...



Let's hope they don't relegate the Toon before the new season begins.

Obviously I don't know any details, and people are innocent until proven guilty etc, so a long way to go yet.

However, when you see stories like this, it makes you wonder why people in such a ridiculously wealthy environment allow themselves to succumb to greed, obviously repeating the above caveats of course.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Let's hope they don't relegate the Toon before the new season begins.
> 
> Obviously I don't know any details, and people are innocent until proven guilty etc, so a long way to go yet.
> 
> However, when you see stories like this, it makes you wonder why people in such a ridiculously wealthy environment allow themselves to succumb to greed, obviously repeating the above caveats of course.


Whatever the outcome and any disciplinary action that may accrue from that it will be long after the start of next season before their is any conclusion, so no worries there. However, both clubs would be well advised to get off to a flying start and build up a healthy points bank...


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2017)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...wcastle-and-west-ham-explained-20170426126655


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2017)

And it looks like game over for Joey...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39720232


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Apr 2017)

The Sun are reporting that Chelsea have also been drawn in -

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/3418980/chelsea-raided-by-hmrc-tax-fraud/


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2017)

Charnley released without charge, for the time being.

It does seem a bit odd that from what I've read he's the only named offender. Or is it that he was the only one to be arrested? Anyway, it adds fuel to the "Newcastle Circus" I suppose.


----------



## damj (26 Apr 2017)

SAFC gutless tonight against Boro. At least we might win a few games in the championship.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Apr 2017)

damj said:


> SAFC gutless tonight against Boro. At least we might win a few games in the championship.



You might even dominate League One before too long!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2017)

Bit late seeing this, still funny


----------



## Roadhump (27 Apr 2017)

damj said:


> SAFC gutless tonight against Boro. At least we might win a few games in the championship.


Moyes out or Moyes in*?

*dons tin hat


----------



## damj (27 Apr 2017)

Strange one really. The lads were awful awful last night but moyes, still annoyingly found positives. 
I'll stick my neck out and say stay. Too n as many managers in last 15 years. Ha way the lads


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2017)

damj said:


> Strange one really. The lads were awful awful last night but moyes, still annoyingly found positives.
> I'll stick my neck out and say stay. Too n as many managers in last 15 years. Ha way the lads



I would agree with you there. Too often have Sunderland relied on getting a fiery character in for a last minute boost. Moyes strikes me as the kind of manager who needs time to build, which he wasn't given at Man Utd. Actually, there are some parallels there, inheriting a squad at the end of the line and being expected to work miracles with it.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Apr 2017)

Yes it is a strange one. Moyes did well at Preston, almost getting them in the PL. When he came to Everton in 2002, he reinvigorated the place and was like a massive breath of fresh air. The whole attitude became more positive and determined and we escaped relegation, thanks mainly to his arrival (IMHO). The following season was the best for several years, and apart from a couple of blips (2003/04 when we came 17th and 2005/06 when we had a disastrous start but recovered to finish 11th), we always finished in the top 6 or 7 and even qualified for the CL one season. Many, including me, felt that with more money, he would have taken us further and threatened the established mega rich CL clubs more often. He was a pragmatic manager for us, and whilst at times that resulted in some dour football, at other times we played some great stuff.

However, I reckon Moyes stayed at Everton too long for his own good (but to our advantage because he kept us competing above our financial weight). Because of the financial restraints, he became very cautious and even negative, especially when playing the big sides and ultimately he would always bottle the big occasions such as the 2009 cup final and 2012 semi. The amateur shrink in me reckons circumstances caused him to lose his early hunger and drive, and conditioned him into a negative, cautious mindset which was reflected by remarks he made such as "taking a knife to a gunfight" when we played Man City one time. That mindset seems to transmit to his teams now,

He probably is judged a bit harshly for his time at Utd, apparently his results weren't any worse than Van Gaal overall, but since then at Sociedad and Sunderland he has struggled badly. Even considering the seemingly chaotic boardroom at Sunderland and the lack of player quality, he seems to have lost the plot (and maybe the dressing room), and reports suggest the fans are turning on him big time now.

Very sad, but I think he is yesterday's man, he might not have been if he had gone to somewhere like Utd after about 5 or 6 years at Everton, it might well have been a different story then, The irony is that Everton needed him much more than he needed Everton, and now he has gone, Everton's financial situation has improved massively. I hope he turns things round for himself and Sunderland if he stays there.


----------



## damj (27 Apr 2017)

Excellent post road hump, he really did an incredible job at Everton. I knew lots of fans who dreaded going there during his reign.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2017)

Fellani parted with his sanity tonight. Nasty piece of work at the best of times with his 'accidental' elbowing. Him and Rojo make a right pair.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fellani parted with his sanity tonight. Nasty piece of work at the best of times with his 'accidental' elbowing. Him and Rojo make a right pair.


Very good player, despite his weird appearance and gambolling style, but has always been a loose cannon.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Apr 2017)

Professional baiting. Aguero walked into Fellaini head first whilst searching for eye-contact with the ref. Stupid of Fellaini, smart and dirty of Aguero.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2017)

Must have been a cracker of a game...


----------



## mark st1 (27 Apr 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Professional baiting. Aguero walked into Fellaini head first whilst searching for eye-contact with the ref. Stupid of Fellaini, smart and dirty of Aguero.



This but the tree fell for it hook line and sinker. The melt !



Marmion said:


> Must have been a cracker of a game...



Couldn't be further than the truth. Awful affair United playing for a draw even with 11 men. In the end lucky to get out of there with anything.


----------



## User6179 (28 Apr 2017)

Burnley have signed unknown talent Yerdaz Selzavon on an 18 month loan deal .


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Apr 2017)

Aguero should have been sent of too for his terrible acting ..i think this behaviour in footbal is the sadist part of the game.
Cheating ..maybe they need 80 mins with the rugby boys..


----------



## subaqua (28 Apr 2017)

I sense incoming PMs from someone .... 


Anyway Leyton Orients last Home match this season tomorrow. And I am in Plymouth diving


----------



## Roadhump (29 Apr 2017)

Everton Under 23s won the Premier League 2 on Monday night. The club has a very good youth system with several very promising youngsters knocking loudly on the first team door. Watch out for some of the youngsters mentioned in this article in the next year or two.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...bing-group-young-stars-Golden-Generation.html


----------



## postman (29 Apr 2017)

It's a funny old game and cruel sometimes.I have just watched York City v Forest Green Rovers,at York.It was either York or Guiseley for the drop.York played well,FGR's goalie made two good saves early second half and one late on from a downward header.So what do the G's do go and score in extra time.York is not the place to be tonight if you are a City supporter.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Apr 2017)

Just saw the Rangers - Celtic game on the box. 

Very entertaining, but Rangers were dire. Looked like a lower division side again.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Apr 2017)

Nice one. In the Conference(national league) next season. @ianrauk @rb58 Bromley away will be in the diary


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2017)

I made it to the Maradona shrine in Naples on Friday, been long time ambition for a footie obsessed bloke!  Today I walked up to watch Guiseley, they needed to match or better York's result to stay up. TBH I like both clubs and hoped Torquay would go down. 90 mins are up , York earning a very creditable 2-2 draw with Forest Green, Guiseley 0-1 down...................................until the very, very late equaliser.


----------



## Roadhump (30 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Just saw the Rangers - Celtic game on the box.
> 
> Very entertaining, but Rangers were dire. Looked like a lower division side again.


I agree, Rangers were like a local boozer side, the way the scorer of Celtic's 5th walked through their defence was embarrassing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Apr 2017)

V.happy with 0-3

Now Arsenal - get yer finger out!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Apr 2017)

Arsenal - woeful.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Apr 2017)

Spurs guaranteed another three points on Friday night when they visit the mighty Hammers 

Those are the Hammers who are by no means safe yet as the following week we've got Liverpool


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 May 2017)

Best tackle I've seen in ages

https://streamable.com/f9w6w


----------



## AndyRM (1 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> I agree, Rangers were like a local boozer side, the way the scorer of Celtic's 5th walked through their defence was embarrassing.



Embarrassing sums Rangers up pretty well, generally. They had a genuine opportunity to change Scottish football for the better and spunked it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Best tackle I've seen in ages
> 
> https://streamable.com/f9w6w




Did he die?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 May 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/ROQrgRL0T6k


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

I see more "goal of the season" bollocks being spread about tonight; some Liverpool player. Stop it. FFS.


----------



## PaulB (2 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I see more "goal of the season" bollocks being spread about tonight; some Liverpool player. Stop it. FFS.


I see more denial bollocks about the goal of the season being spread by someone who doesn't really know anything about football, me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

PaulB said:


> I see more denial bollocks about the goal of the season being spread by someone who doesn't really know anything about football, me.


Grow up.


----------



## PaulB (2 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Grow up.


Oh aye! Look who started it.


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2017)




----------



## Roadhump (2 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 350491


Ha ha, a few of my kopite mates will be getting a copy of that photo


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

The Toon could still be Champions*. It will come down to the wire.

*of the old second division.


----------



## J1888 (2 May 2017)

I've just finished laughing after Saturday lunchtime's massacre. Rangers doing what they do best - disgracing themselves on and off the pitch.

If Celtic can make some good signings and, while unlikely, hold on to Roberts for another year, we would stand a reasonable chance of CL group stage.

Roll on next season...and the cup final


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2017)

J1888 said:


> I've just finished laughing after Saturday lunchtime's massacre. Rangers doing what they do best - disgracing themselves on and off the pitch.
> 
> If Celtic can make some good signings and, while unlikely, hold on to Roberts for another year, we would stand a reasonable chance of CL group stage.
> 
> Roll on next season...and the cup final



Can? 

You will. 

When you've got a playing budget which eclipses every other side in a league/country it's not hard.

Rodgers will stick around. He's won a trophy now and will probably want to keep that momentum going.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 May 2017)

Here's the average salaries played to Premier Division players:

1 Celtic (£717,860)

2 Rangers (£316,888)

3 Aberdeen (£134,670)

4 Hearts (£86,890)

5 Dundee (£61,837)

6 Inverness (£53,345)

7 Motherwell (£49,335)

8 Kilmarnock (£48,950)

9 Ross County (£47,515)

10 St Johnstone (£47,206)

11 Partick Thistle (£42,671)

12 Hamilton (£42,606)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...ies__paying_players_more_than_double_Rangers/

Here's the table:

1 *Celtic*
2 *Aberdeen*
3 *Rangers*
4 *St Johnstone*
5 *Hearts*
6 *Partick Thistle*
7 *Kilmarnock*
8 *Ross County*
9 *Dundee*
10 *Hamilton*
11 *Motherwell*
12 *Inverness CT*


----------



## J1888 (2 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Can?
> 
> You will.
> 
> ...



Do you mean Celtic will make some good signings or get into the group stage?

We don't need players for the SPL, we need players that can get us through the qualifying rounds and competetive in the group stage - if we don't make the right signings then we could struggle to make the groups


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2017)

J1888 said:


> Do you mean Celtic will make some good signings or get into the group stage?
> 
> We don't need players for the SPL, we need players that can get us through the qualifying rounds and competetive in the group stage - if we don't make the right signings then we could struggle to make the groups



Sign good players, make the group, get annihilated, wonder why it went wrong, repeat next season.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (2 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Will Arsenal and Spurs be looking for new managers before the end of February?
> 
> Wenger is losing the fans (always fatal if it carries on) and 'Arry's fate will be decided by a jury at the end of this wek.


Er funny how some things never changed!!!!


----------



## J1888 (2 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Sign good players, make the group, get annihilated, wonder why it went wrong, repeat next season.



We didn't exactly romp it to the group stage last season, so not a forgone conclusion. Make some good signings and we can acquit ourselves well if we do get there.


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Here's the average salaries played to Premier Division players:
> 
> 1 Celtic (£717,860)
> 
> ...



Doggie Imrie is on a better wage than me. Wounded.


----------



## mark st1 (2 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Ha ha, a few of my kopite mates will be getting a copy of that photo



Share the love


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 May 2017)

Thing is, when you see the figures laid bare like that it's easy to see why Pablo Foreignero and co come out with "Rangers/Celtic are the only club I ever wanted to play for" and why the media trick of linking a (say) Killie player with one of the Arse Cheeks just before a big match unsettles them.


----------



## J1888 (2 May 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Thing is, when you see the figures laid bare like that it's easy to see why Pablo Foreignero and co come out with "Rangers/Celtic are the only club I ever wanted to play for" and why the media trick of linking a (say) Killie player with one of the Arse Cheeks just before a big match unsettles them.



Much like the media link every decent Celtic player with another club?


----------



## subaqua (2 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 350491



I expected to see the EFL headquarters based on the shambles they have become . Fit and Proper test. Francesco Becchetti doesn't pass either


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 May 2017)

Sometimes, but I'm thinking of the more specific way the media often target the star player of an opposition club in the week before they play one of the bigot sisters. Didn't they do it this season, linking an Aberdeen player with Sevco just before a big game?


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2017)

J1888 said:


> We don't need players for the SPL



Actually, this pretty much sums up my point. You don't, and yet you buy them any way making the league totally uncompetitive. Look at what happened to Dundee United after you bought their three best players.

Sorry if this seems like a personal dig, it's not, just vague annoyance about the state of the game in Scotland.


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2017)

I see Killie's finest export of recent years has been released by Norwich. 

Time to come home Naisy! Be great to see him back in the stripes.


----------



## J1888 (3 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Actually, this pretty much sums up my point. You don't, and yet you buy them any way making the league totally uncompetitive. Look at what happened to Dundee United after you bought their three best players.
> 
> Sorry if this seems like a personal dig, it's not, just vague annoyance about the state of the game in Scotland.



Those days may well be over - don't think Rodgers has signed any from the SPL!


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2017)

J1888 said:


> Those days may well be over - don't think Rodgers has signed any from the SPL!



De Vries was at Dunfermline for a bit, but that was ages ago...


----------



## J1888 (3 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> De Vries was at Dunfermline for a bit, but that was ages ago...



Aye, directly I mean. We're aiming higher. John Terry at CB, Ronaldo up front, Messi in the pocket - you heard it here first.


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2017)

J1888 said:


> Aye, directly I mean. We're aiming higher. John Terry at CB, Ronaldo up front, Messi in the pocket - you heard it here first.



Grudgingly I have to admit that Rodgers' signings have been pretty shrewd. Dembele is a class act and Sinclair looks a player again after Man City ruined him.


----------



## J1888 (3 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Grudgingly I have to admit that Rodgers' signings have been pretty shrewd. Dembele is a class act and Sinclair looks a player again after Man City ruined him.



Those two have been fantastic and tbh, I think Toure was a good signing, think he's a great presence to have in the dressing room.

Jury still out on Gamboa, Eboue & De Vries.

I think more impressive has been the turnaround in fortunes of a number of players, most notably Brown and Armstrong, with honourable mentions to Boyata & Forrest.


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2017)

Forza Juve! Another tactical masterclass this evening. Buffon, Chiellini and Bonucci must be the strongest defence around.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Grudgingly I have to admit that Rodgers' signings have been pretty shrewd. Dembele is a class act and Sinclair looks a player again after Man City ruined him.





J1888 said:


> Those two have been fantastic and tbh, I think Toure was a good signing, think he's a great presence to have in the dressing room.
> 
> Jury still out on Gamboa, Eboue & De Vries.
> 
> I think more impressive has been the turnaround in fortunes of a number of players, most notably Brown and Armstrong, with honourable mentions to Boyata & Forrest.



Dembele will go on to greater things.

Brown has always been a dick. The end.


----------



## J1888 (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Brown has always been a dick. The end.



He speaks very highly of you too.


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2017)

Bradford v Fleetwood Play off first leg tonight on Sky sports 1. 

It'll be a doddle, I am on my second celebratory Duvel and we haven't even set off yet.


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2017)

MarkF said:


> Bradford v Fleetwood Play off first leg tonight on Sky sports 1.
> 
> It'll be a doddle, I am on my second celebratory Duvel and we haven't even set off yet.
> 
> View attachment 350796



Few more Duvel's on the way home then?


----------



## MarkF (5 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Few more Duvel's on the way home then?



Should have been 5 or 6, goals not Duvels.

Away leg on Sunday, we have about 1400 fans who pay extra for a "priority away ticket", guaranteeing them tickets. Trouble is, Fleetwood is so small they have only allocated Bradford 800 tickets for the away leg, it's not going to end well.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2017)

Wow, that was a welcome turn up.

West Ham safe, Spurs title hopes in tatters


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2017)

Thank you West Ham.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2017)

Get in there the Spammers. Nice one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Get in there the Spammers. Nice one.



Almost felt like _we_ had won when the whistle finally went - not sure where 5 minutes came from though.

Mrs SD (Chelsea fan of 40 years) went bonkers!


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Almost felt like _we_ had won when the whistle finally went - not sure where 5 minutes came from though.
> 
> Mrs SD (Chelsea fan of 40 years) went bonkers!


Unless you fall apart now it's yours for the taking. I've never been so glad to help another London side!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2017)

Rachel Riley calling Spurs a bottle job is not going down well on Twitter.


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2017)

Yesterday's Metro kindly decided the Championship.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2017)

Great post from The Fighting Cock by SouthStandBilly:

"Oh and Rachel Riley can go and **** herself because I'm not going to now..."


----------



## subaqua (6 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wow, that was a welcome turn up.
> 
> West Ham safe, Spurs title hopes in tatters




only problem is is that if Wenger does sign a new contract and spurs are not champs, then piers morgan stays .....


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 May 2017)

Somebody should check to see if @Marmion is ok.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Somebody should check to see if @Marmion is ok.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 May 2017)

Be strong. We're here for you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 May 2017)

Well done Swansea..


----------



## subaqua (6 May 2017)

Well that's it 100 odd years in the league . Last match played and lost. Hopefully the Orient can rise back up next year.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2017)

subaqua said:


> Well that's it 100 odd years in the league . Last match played and lost. Hopefully the Orient can rise back up next year.




It's a complete and utter disgrace what has happened to the O's.


----------



## subaqua (6 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's a complete and utter disgrace what has happened to the O's.


That's politer than I could be. 

Hopefully becchetti sells up we get a new decent fit and proper owner and bounce back stronger. 3 years from play off semis in L1 to vanarama .


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2017)

Portsmouth League Two Champions.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2017)

StuAff said:


> Portsmouth League Two Champions.


Well done!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2017)

Stanley's season ended on a high as we beat Stevenage 3-0 at their place. A bit of payback for them stopping us getting promoted last season. They wanted a win to make the play offs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2017)

My second team Blackburn have just been relegated. Those Venkys(Indian owners)haven't shown their faces at the ground at all,this season. They are a fecking disgrace,!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4792107, member: 9609"]a last minute goal for Villa see Newcastle take the championship [/QUOTE]
That's the only thing they'll win this century(unless they go down again)! Enjoy it while they can,i say!


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> My second team Blackburn have just been relegated. Those Venkys(Indian owners)haven't shown their faces at the ground at all,this season. They are a fecking disgrace,!!


They join Orient, Leeds and Coventry in the growing league of clubs that have been ruined by clueless owners.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> They join Orient, Leeds and Coventry in the growing league of clubs that have been ruined by clueless owners.



Liverpool, Man. U, & Chelsea doomed to follow suit in the future.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2017)

User said:


> Even the Roman empire fell, eventually.



So did he, e-ven-tu-ly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Liverpool, Man. U, & Chelsea doomed to follow suit in the future.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2017)

User said:


> So is the idea of having a second team. One team, one country is enough for one person.


It's not a second team like when someone who supports a small club like Accy decides to "follow" a bigger club for a bit of glory hunting. For example one of the blokes who stands near me at Accrington "supports" Real Madrid, as well as Accy. Blackburn were the first team i watched,when they were in the old 3rd division. It's like being married to someone for years then getting divorced. Even though you aren't married to them anymore,you can still care for them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2017)

T'riffic, just t'riffic -

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/may/07/bristol-city-birmingham-championship-match-report


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2017)

The mighty bantams will play Millwall at Wembley on the 20th for promotion to the Championship, wow, my £149 ST for next year is looking good!

We'll pass them off the pitch, easy peasy.


----------



## Chromatic (7 May 2017)

MarkF said:


> The mighty bantams will play Millwall at Wembley on the 20th for promotion to the Championship, wow, my £149 ST for next year is looking good!
> 
> We'll pass them off the pitch, easy peasy.



You might need to score more goals than them too.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4792107, member: 9609"]a last minute goal for Villa see Newcastle take the championship [/QUOTE]

I'm not sure a title has been less deserved. I feel for Brighton, but more for Hughton to be honest.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2017)




----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2017)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2017)

Pep, Klippity & The Special One - all contenders for the Failure of the Year Award?


----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pep, Klippity & The Special One - all contenders for the Failure of the Year Award?



lol why is that ? None of them have won the league or the fa cup so they've all failed. Mourinho has won the pony league cup and the "friendly" community shield however either is hardly a massive coup.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2017)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 351549



If we repeat what Brighton did after they bottled it last season I'll be happy.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If we repeat what Brighton did after they bottled it last season I'll be happy.



Do you just change the team name in this post at the end of each season?


----------



## Piemaster (9 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> My second team Blackburn have just been relegated. Those Venkys(Indian owners)haven't shown their faces at the ground at all,this season. They are a fecking disgrace,!!


Only the one season? Don't think the Allams have bothered to turn up for at least two, possibly more now.



Smokin Joe said:


> They join Orient, Leeds and Coventry in the growing league of clubs that have been ruined by clueless owners.


Overall, we've done ok considering the owners. Actually, them NOT turning up is probably a good thing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Do you just change the team name in this post at the end of each season?



Ha Ha


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ha Ha



Sorry, low blow.

Tempting fate too. Killie are lucky that our former chairman Johnston hasn't totally destroyed the club but he's had a bloody good go. Dwindling attendances, pissing off local investors/sponsors, sacking a cup winning manager, abstaining in the vote about demoting Rangers... amongst many other things! 

It's actually a miracle we're still going and in relative terms reasonably successful!


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2017)

Next season's strips are starting to surface. Caley Thistle's are particularly disastrous.


----------



## Roadhump (10 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Next season's strips are starting to surface. Caley Thistle's are particularly disastrous.
> 
> View attachment 351702


Why do they want a chess board on one of them?


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Why do they want a chess board on one of them?



They lay them on the changing room floor and have a game at half time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Sorry, low blow.
> 
> Tempting fate too. Killie are lucky that our former chairman Johnston hasn't totally destroyed the club but he's had a bloody good go. Dwindling attendances, pissing off local investors/sponsors, sacking a cup winning manager, abstaining in the vote about demoting Rangers... amongst many other things!
> 
> It's actually a miracle we're still going and in relative terms reasonably successful!



No need to apologise I can take the banter.


----------



## subaqua (10 May 2017)

Super cally first team strip is truly atrocious .........


----------



## Piemaster (10 May 2017)

subaqua said:


> Super cally first team strip is truly atrocious .........


Can you come round and clean my laptop screen now?


----------



## rich p (11 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Next season's strips are starting to surface. Caley Thistle's are particularly disastrous.
> 
> View attachment 351702


My little grandson sporting a previous Caley strip, equally striking...


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2017)

rich p said:


> My little grandson sporting a previous Caley strip, equally striking...
> 
> View attachment 351824



At least it doesn't have the Subway logo on it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2017)

Forfar managed to come back from 2-0 down to get a 2-2 draw in the first leg of play-off last night.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2017)

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Great night - plenty of bubbly going down here.

Gooners next.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Next season's strips are starting to surface. Caley Thistle's are particularly disastrous.
> 
> View attachment 351702


The first 3 stages of beard growing for Inverness.

Just wait 'til they make it to Testimonial years...


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

Fair play Chelski, easily the strongest team all season.


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

A word for Everton Under 23s winning the Premier League 2 this season, a lot of nurtured talent, hopefully much of which will show itself in the next few years at top level.

Also a mention for the Everton F.C. stewards who have been voted the best in the country via the Premier League fans' survey.........for the 8th consecutive year..


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I take it that you have solved the crossword!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Fair play Chelski, easily the strongest team all season.



Nice one!

Had a look around RAWK/RedCafe/Blue Moon late last night and lots of decent comments on there too - everyone is full of banter etc throughout the season but at the end most sensible supporters recognise the graft that went into winning the title.

Would be good to break the PL record of 29 wins in a season - which is also currently held by us. 

The Baggies, whilst not creating much, didn't roll over and put up a dogged fight which kept us fretting until the game was almost over.

Mustn't forget Spurs either. A v.good and strong team who have also battled all the way too.


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I take it that you have solved the crossword!


Either that or the super fiendish Sudoku in last week's Sunday Times


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> A word for Everton Under 23s winning the Premier League 2 this season, a lot of nurtured talent, hopefully much of which will show itself in the next few years at top level.


Unfortunately short termism rules the roost at the top level. While I'd love to see clubs bringing home grown talent through (Which is better in the long run as you get players with a built in loyalty to the club) most good youth teams end up scattered about the lower reaches while their club brings in ready made foreign imports.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 May 2017)

Wenger - bitter tosser:

http://www.football365.com/news/wenger-worried-chelsea-success-could-damage-football

Season to date possession stat's Arsenal 58.2 Chelsea 55.0 - what a massively huge difference!


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Unfortunately short termism rules the roost at the top level. While I'd love to see clubs bringing home grown talent through (Which is better in the long run as you get players with a built in loyalty to the club) most good youth teams end up scattered about the lower reaches while their club brings in ready made foreign imports.


Is true, even when clubs develop good youth systems now they often seem to be very much supplemented by teenage youngsters signed from elsewhere in the country and abroad.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Is true, even when clubs develop good youth systems now they often seem to be very much supplemented by teenage youngsters signed from elsewhere in the country and abroad.



I think the whole youth thing is over-played in terms of expectations.

The reality is that in the top flight (and certainly at the top of the top flight) there are maybe 100 berths for very good players. And with football being a global sport the pool from which to draw from is huge.

Very few youngsters from any country will get a chance to play in this league at that level. Simple maths dictates this.

Chelsea do fantastically well at youth level but this does not translate into inclusion/success in the first team. Quite simply they just aren't good enough - despite what mum/Dad/Agent thinks.


----------



## mark st1 (13 May 2017)

Best team won glad it wasn't Shiity or the dippers. Have to eat humble pie in respect of David Luiz been one of the best signings of the season.


----------



## User482 (13 May 2017)

Chelsea were clearly the best team in what has been a poor season IMO.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Chelsea were clearly the best team in what has been a poor season IMO.


I was quite happy to see them win it. 

How a team is perceived by other fans is largely down to the manager. Chelsea got a lot of resentment in the Jose years because he came across as an arrogant whinger - patronising towards the opposition when he won and complaining about everything from the other team's style of play to the officials and the ballboys when he lost, hence most other fans couldn't wait to see Chelsea fail. Conti is a decent sort of guy and that garners the respect from opposition fans, so good luck to them.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (13 May 2017)

Gary Neville ......football pundit or cure for insomnia??????


----------



## The Essex Spurs (13 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Chelsea were clearly the best team in what has been a poor season IMO.


BEST TEAM???????
I must live in some parallel world!!!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> BEST TEAM???????
> I must live in some parallel world!!!!!


Look at the table. It don't lie.


----------



## User482 (13 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> BEST TEAM???????
> I must live in some parallel world!!!!!


Wot SJ said: the best team is the one that wins the league.


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2017)

As a Leicester fan I delighted for Kante what a great player he is . Just does all the ugly stuff and let's the flair players play


----------



## The Essex Spurs (13 May 2017)

Ok then you've won the title but your next task is harder......producing a few players to help England win the world cup.Oh sorry I forgot English players don't exist at Chelski.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> Ok then you've won the title but your next task is harder......producing a few players to help England win the world cup.Oh sorry I forgot English players don't exist at Chelski.


Chelsea give no more of a Donald Duck about helping England win the World Cup than Spurs do. All clubs now regard international football as a pain in the butt that sends their best players back injured and tired.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> Ok then you've won the title but your next task is harder......producing a few players to help England win the world cup.Oh sorry I forgot English players don't exist at Chelski.



Well, we've had a few good ones over the years but in reality ( @Smokin Joe ) has beaten me to it - which major (and not so major) club gives a flying fig about the England team?

The tedious friendlies are a PITA and our players (of all nations) often come back crippled.

Where are you wanting your conversation to go? You sound like you are trolling to me.


----------



## User482 (13 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> Ok then you've won the title but your next task is harder......producing a few players to help England win the world cup.Oh sorry I forgot English players don't exist at Chelski.


Yeah, cos you'd be really bothered if Spurs won the league without any players from the academy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)

Back to far more important matters:

The mighty FAFC beat Annan 4-2 in the 2nd leg of the play-off semi-final and now go on to meet Peterhead in the 2-leg play-off final; the first leg is played on Wednesday evening in Forfar, which is jolly spiffing as I am now working/staying there during the week so can go along and cheer them on.

Right, you can now return to your silly little argumentative nonsense...


----------



## The Essex Spurs (14 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Yeah, cos you'd be really bothered if Spurs won the league without any players from the academy.


Actually I would!!! I live in some romantic world where homegrown players go on to the one thing that matters which is putting on an England top.As it stands I hate the Champions League and got really annoyed this season when Spurs dropped out and get put straight in the proper competition the Europa League.
Chelsea Arsenal City are selfish and are ruining football.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (14 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Chelsea give no more of a Donald Duck about helping England win the World Cup than Spurs do. All clubs now regard international football as a pain in the butt that sends their best players back injured and tired.


So that's why Spurs have six England internationals in our squad and Chelsea just have attempted murderer Cahill.Oh forgot 96 year old John Terry.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (14 May 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, we've had a few good ones over the years but in reality ( @Smokin Joe ) has beaten me to it - which major (and not so major) club gives a flying fig about the England team?
> 
> The tedious friendlies are a PITA and our players (of all nations) often come back crippled.
> 
> Where are you wanting your conversation to go? You sound like you are trolling to me.


No I'm not trolling but have had my say and will let the matter rest as the day of sadness has well and truly arrived


----------



## flake99please (14 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> So that's why Spurs have six England internationals in our squad and Chelsea just have attempted murderer Cahill.Oh forgot 96 year old John Terry.



Most recent under 21 squad for England eligible for Euro 2017. 5 players (3 out on loan) make the squad from Chelsea. Spurs contribution equals none.
Good to see your 'home grown' & 'academy' players reaching this target at least...


----------



## The Essex Spurs (14 May 2017)

How many of these players will make the Chelsea first team????
Answer......NONE.
Like Woolwich City and United as soon as a player is required they go abroad.
Tottenham Burnley Everton and the like try to use British players.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> How many of these players will make the Chelsea first team????
> Answer......NONE.
> Like Woolwich City and United as soon as a player is required they go abroad.
> Tottenham Burnley Everton and the like try to use British players.


Like all clubs, they use the best players they can get. Every club would prefer to have home grown players but it can only be down to what is available in your catchment area. If the local schools don't place any emphasis on encouraging sport then you are not going to have the raw talent to begin with. It was in this present century that an England team played with seven players who had been through the West Ham youth system. How different it is now.

Anyway, here's an article from the Guardian that will interest you. WHL was always my favourite ground after Upton Park, West Ham and Spurs had more atmosphere than any other London club by a country mile. Tottenham matches were the one away game of the season I looked forward to.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/may/13/goodbye-white-hart-lane-iconic-stadium


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> How many of these players will make the Chelsea first team????
> Answer......NONE.
> Like Woolwich City and United as soon as a player is required they go abroad.
> Tottenham Burnley Everton and the like try to use British players.



The reason not many/none make it into Chelsea's squad is that they are not good enough.

This is maybe one of the reasons why we have comprehensively trashed Spurs/Everton/Burnley on the modern era trophy front and Premier League placement. And EUFA club coefficients if you want to take it that far.

I have very little interest in whether Chelsea's players are foreign or 'home grown' - maybe I'm just someone who thinks that the planet is just one great big community of human beings rather than thinking in xenophobic terms. 

PS: latest foreigner squad stat's for Spurs are exactly 50% by all accounts - as an aside, extract some of those foreign names from the squad and ponder over where you would have finished this season without them:

http://www.soccerbase.com/teams/team.sd?team_id=2590

Ours are 28% btw so well done Spurs for beating us.

PS: for the record I think that the current Spurs team are one mighty fine outfit with a decent coach. My brother has supported them since 1963 so I have followed their ups and downs for decades and they seem to be on a roll at the moment and the best of luck to them.

But... maybe you are still hurting from 2012?


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2017)

Forest Green Rovers promoted to the 'Football League'. First time in their history.


----------



## Chromatic (14 May 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Forest Green Rovers promoted to the 'Football League'. First time in their history.


 Sh*t. That's all we need.


----------



## User169 (14 May 2017)

Dirk Kuijt bangs in a hat trick to clinch the title on the last day of the season.


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2017)

Jose is a bit muted. He must have been up late celebrating Portugal's win in the other Euros.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Jose is a bit muted. He must have been up late celebrating Portugal's win in the other Euros.



That and the fact his entire season now rests on one match vs Ajax.


----------



## Roadhump (14 May 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That and the fact his entire season now rests on one match vs Ajax.


Personally, I hope Utd beat Ajax, I would always support a British side against a foreign one, or a northern side against a southern one, or a north western side against one from another region...............well almost always........


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2017)

I met a fairy today who granted me one wish. 

"I wish I could live forever," I said.

"Sorry," said the fairy, "I'm not allowed to grant wishes like that."

"Fine," I said, "in that case I wish I could live until Spurs win the Premiership."

"You crafty beggar" said the fairy.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Personally, I hope Utd beat Ajax, I would always support a British side against a foreign one, or a northern side against a southern one, or a north western side against one from another region...............well almost always........



I hope Ajax wallop them. Not because I have anything against Man Utd especially, but British sides have treated the tournament as a nuisance so I don't think any of them deserve to win it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I hope Ajax wallop them. Not because I have anything against Man Utd especially, but British sides have treated the tournament as a nuisance so I don't think any of them deserve to win it.


Same here, but for different reasons. I just can't stand that whinging bastard in charge at Man U.


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I hope Ajax wallop them. Not because I have anything against Man Utd especially, but British sides have treated the tournament as a nuisance so I don't think any of them deserve to win it.


I can think of one British side not treating it as a nuisance.


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2017)

I can think of several that haven't…


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I hope Ajax wallop them. Not because I have anything against Man Utd especially, but British sides have treated the tournament as a nuisance so I don't think any of them deserve to win it.



Chelsea* didn't.

*Only team ever to hold the Europa League & Champions League title at the same time...

...if only for 10 days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Same here, but for different reasons. I just can't stand that whinging bastard in charge at Man U.



I used to like the man but after last season he has gone down in my estimation. Brilliant manager in his pomp but maybe past his prime now.

He has screwed up in the PL this season with the most expensively assembled squad ever in the country (and quite possibly) in the entire history of football *- a major embarrassment to him although...

...he did say the other day that even if they lose the EL they have had a successful season. 

*1) MUFC
2) Real Madrid
3) MCFC

Mind you - it's only Chelsea who buy trophies as we all know.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I used to like the man but after last season he has gone down in my estimation. Brilliant manager in his pomp but maybe past his prime now.
> 
> He has screwed up in the PL this season with the most expensively assembled squad ever in the country (and quite possibly) in the entire history of football *- a major embarrassment to him although...
> 
> ...


I think he has a severe inferiority complex. Confident people know that they cannot be the best all the time and are happy to admit to second best now and again. JM can't accept defeat neither can he accept that sometimes it may be his own fault. He will lash out and blame everyone and everything and give no credit to his opponents. That used to intimidate people, but it has gone on for so long he is fast becoming a parody of himself.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think he has a severe inferiority complex. Confident people know that they cannot be the best all the time and are happy to admit to second best now and again. JM can't accept defeat neither can he accept that sometimes it may be his own fault. He will lash out and blame everyone and everything and give no credit to his opponents. That used to intimidate people, but it has gone on for so long he is fast becoming a parody of himself.



I think it's a shame that MUFC employed him. It was probably a desperation thing after the poor performance of the other post-SAF incumbents.

I hold them in high regard and, although their star has waned over the last few years, they are the standout team in the history of UK football and are certainly on a par with the Spanish & Italian giants with regards to modern era success. No other team comes close.

Their record is amazing and one that I would love to see Chelsea emulate but that won't happen in the balance of my lifetime.

I truly believe that JM will drag United down still further if he doesn't start to perform early next season..


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2017)

I am a staunch MUFC fan. Born and bred in the right place at the right time. (contra @SpokeyDokey - I have very little interest in whether Chelsea's players are foreign or 'home grown' - maybe I'm just someone who thinks that the planet is just one great big community of human beings rather than thinking in xenophobic terms. ) -  and just picks his favourite team out of a hat containing millions of teams. Lucky for him his team was fairly local .

I like JM. Haven't always admitted to it. In fact, I've felt like i've hated him at times. But he has wanted to manage MUFC for a long time. So that's OK. Yes, he is moaner, but he is showing his humanity. I'd rather have a JM on the wane than LVG any day.

He's an alright bloke JM.


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea* didn't.
> 
> *Only team ever to hold the Europa League & Champions League title at the same time...
> 
> ...if only for 10 days.



And the only Champions League winners to get papped out in the group stages...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> And the only Champions League winners to get papped out in the group stages...



Thanks for reminding me...


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2017)

Stephenite said:


> I can think of one British side not treating it as a nuisance.



If it wasn't a vehicle to get into the Champions League (which is ridiculous) Man U would not care about it.

As for Mourinho, I like him. I don't see him as a moaner or having an inferiority complex, far from it in fact. He diverts attention away from his team's poor performances onto himself which must take huge psychological strength.


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2017)

What passes for football journalism is a joke in Scotland:


----------



## flake99please (15 May 2017)

Received this from a work colleague (gooner) via Facebook.


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2017)

In today's kit news, Newcastle have confirmed that this is their 125 anniversary effort, which is a thing of simple beauty. 






Here is is with the sponsor and a smiley Dwight Gayle:


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2017)

2-1 home win for the mighty FAFC tonight in the first leg of the play-off final.

I am currently sitting waiting on my victory kebab being made


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

And a 5-1 away victory for the mighty FAFC today; PROMOTION!!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2017)

The Championship will be recoiling in horror tonight. Millwall are back. 

The one set of fans no team in the country wants visiting them.


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Championship will be recoiling in horror tonight. Millwall are back.
> 
> The one set of fans no team in the country wants visiting them.



They'd have to playoff against sections of old firm fans for that honour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)




----------



## Dayvo (20 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 353231



Did you do a John Terry and put the kit on just to get in the team photo?


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Championship will be recoiling in horror tonight. Millwall are back.
> 
> The one set of fans no team in the country wants visiting them.




Mark F ain't gonna be too happy! 

Leeds v Millwall next season. That's summat to look forward to.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Leeds v Millwall next season. That's summat to look forward to.



Cardiff and Millwall have a bit of history too.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Cardiff and Millwall have a bit of history too.


Millwall have history with most. Their fans used to be the scum of the earth.
But..fair play to the club, they have tried their very best to eradicate it. More then most other clubs.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Millwall have history with most. Their fans used to be the scum of the earth.
> But..fair play to the club, they have tried their very best to eradicate it. More then most other clubs.


I feel sorry for Millwall FC. They are not the first club to have a section of violent nutters attach themselves, but they seem to be stuck with it on a permanent basis. 

Mind you, having had a reasonable knowledge of that area it always seemed to be the place where where they dumped the scum of the earth.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Mark F ain't gonna be too happy!
> 
> Leeds v Millwall next season. That's summat to look forward to.



They bring next to no fans to Elland Road. Mind you they normally have to stop at motorway services to collect their tickets and be escorted in which personally I think is unfair on them.


----------



## MarkF (21 May 2017)

What a time to turn in our worst performance for months! Yet, we still the better team for the most part, that's what's disappointing, we lost to a big unit limited team by a late, and offside goal too. Feel sorry for genuine Millwall fans, Bradford had problems with them last year too, it's always on big occasions when nutcases use the club as vehicle for a day out joy riding. Not sure what Millwall can do about it & don't see much reason or point to any punishment.

Enjoyed my day, we enjoyed a few beers in both Millwall & City pubs, had some good laughs and met some funny people, bring on next season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2017)

Damp squib Sunday has arrived. Apart from Arsenal and Liverpool fighting over who'll be able to make fools of themselves in the Champion's League next year it all ended a week ago.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> *Damp squib Sunday* has arrived. Apart from Arsenal and Liverpool fighting over who'll be able to make fools of themselves in the Champion's League next year it all ended a week ago.



Not here - we have Bolly on ice for when we lift The Pot.


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2017)

Poor old Arsenal fans. 60,000 seat state of the art stadium, financially stable, they've finished fifth in the richest football league on the planet, having had a mere twenty years qualifying for a European cup competition that earned them even more money (and, funnily enough, they'll just have to earn a bit less extra money next year), still have a chance to win one of the great cup competitions for the umpteenth time, and they're moaning. Yes, it was such a total disaster, wasn't it? Not for them the perils of relegation, of dodgy owners, of decrepit stadiums, of always making do with 'could be worse'. On behalf of the lower orders of British football (you know, people who see a few years in the bright lights as a blessing or just a dream), our heart bleeds for you. MTFU you big jessies.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 May 2017)

StuAff said:


> Poor old Arsenal fans. 60,000 seat state of the art stadium, financially stable, they've finished fifth in the richest football league on the planet, having had a mere twenty years qualifying for a European cup competition that earned them even more money (and, funnily enough, they'll just have to earn a bit less extra money next year), still have a chance to win one of the great cup competitions for the umpteenth time, and they're moaning. Yes, it was such a total disaster, wasn't it? Not for them the perils of relegation, of dodgy owners, of decrepit stadiums, of always making do with 'could be worse'. On behalf of the lower orders of British football (you know, people who see a few years in the bright lights as a blessing or just a dream), our heart bleeds for you. MTFU you big jessies.


+1

And they are one of the few clubs in the modern era with a manager who really cares about them. Most are stuck with temporary visitors who will happily bankrupt a club in order to fuel their own egos before they move off somewhere else. 

So yep, stop whining you Gooners and grow a pair.


----------



## tommaguzzi (21 May 2017)

i have to say south shields were fantasic today in the fa final at wembley.
my daughter lives in the northeast and i have been to their games when i visit her. there is something going on there the atmosphere is brilliant 1500 crowds for non league footie?
come on you shields!


----------



## ozboz (21 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> i have to say south shields were fantasic today in the fa final at wembley.
> my daughter lives in the northeast and i have been to their games when i visit her. there is something going on there the atmosphere is brilliant 1500 crowds for non league footie?
> come on you shields!



Did they win ?

Edit 
Just looked , 4-0 ! 
Well done S Sheilds ! 
A favourite place of mine ,


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> i have to say south shields were fantasic today in the fa final at wembley.
> my daughter lives in the northeast and i have been to their games when i visit her. there is something going on there the atmosphere is brilliant 1500 crowds for non league footie?
> come on you shields!



They have pretty serious financial clout behind them, and I don't think that's a bad thing because it's being done properly: investment in community, academy and local management.


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2017)

Dillon Morse with Julio Arca years ago:







Dillon Morse with Julio Arca yesterday:


----------



## flake99please (23 May 2017)

Had a chuckle at this...

http://newsthump.com/2017/05/22/john-terry-retires-from-football-to-focus-on-adultery-and-racism/


----------



## mark st1 (23 May 2017)

Big Sam off again....

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/talksp...-league-club-he-quitting-after-six-months?amp

Next England manager maybe


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Big Sam off again....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/talksport.com/football/crystal-palace-blow-sam-allardyce-tells-premier-league-club-he-quitting-after-six-months?amp
> 
> Next England manager maybe



Take the money and run...

It's old news now (and maybe not very well known) but wonder if it's anything to do with a little bonus, keeping CP in the PL.


----------



## mark st1 (23 May 2017)

User said:


> If ever a club needed strong stable leadership.



Throwing your hat in the ring sir ?


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Throwing your hat in the ring sir ?



Be easier to throw the towel in...!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2017)

User said:


> I know pretty much nothing about football, so why not?


And you look dodgy, so I'd say you were perfect.


----------



## subaqua (23 May 2017)

User said:


> If ever a club needed strong stable leadership.


I heard that phrase on FIFA 17 today . From one of the Match " commentaries" I wonder if Theresa plays FIFA


----------



## Beebo (23 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Take the money and run...
> 
> It's old news now (and maybe not very well known) but wonder if it's anything to do with a little bonus, keeping CP in the PL.


£4million to keep them up, is the rumour.
It is common for managers who take a job in a relegation threatened team to have a bonus in their contract.

Seems like he is retiring from football, let's see if he is telling the truth.


----------



## Inertia (23 May 2017)

Beebo said:


> £4million to keep them up, is the rumour.
> It is common for managers who take a job in a relegation threatened team to have a bonus in their contract.
> 
> Seems like he is retiring from football, let's see if he is telling the truth.


Makes a change, the manager sacking the club, I hear David Moyes sacked Sunderland too


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 May 2017)

Big Sam's the man to follow on Twitter -

https://twitter.com/thebig_sam?lang=en


----------



## postman (24 May 2017)

I am thinking of standing the telly upside down tonight.So it looks like United are actually attacking.


----------



## vickster (24 May 2017)

I wonder if big Sam resigned in anticipation of the United manager job being vacant after they lose tonight?


----------



## vickster (24 May 2017)

Dunno, he seemed happy at Bolton, maybe he likes the NW weather more than that in London  Or you mean the play offs?


----------



## mark st1 (24 May 2017)

vickster said:


> I wonder if big Sam resigned in anticipation of the United manager job being vacant after they lose tonight?



More than likely The Emirates after you get spanked on Saturday bring on Arsenal TV


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2017)

Aberdeen fans have dressed up Major-General Gordon (killed at Khartoum) for the final


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2017)

Poor old cheating Chelsea....serves them right..if they lose


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 May 2017)

meta lon said:


> Poor old cheating Chelsea....serves them right..if they lose



Yes Moses did cheat but so did Sanchez knocking the ball on with his hand to score.

Not sour grapes - Arsenal deserved it. Were much more on their game than we were.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> More than likely The Emirates after you get spanked on Saturday bring on Arsenal TV


Ahem


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2017)

Arsenals best game of the season. Deserved win. They have to ask themselves why they didn't play like that during the season. Disgraceful really. Sanchez handball, dive by Moses (most unlike him to dive).
Oh well.. PL Champions and Champions League for the Blues.

Enjoy the FA Cup and Europa League Arsenal.


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2017)

I have a vague soft spot for Arsenal so while I don't really care I'm sort of glad they won.

I hope Wenger flicks the v's at the moaning faced fans and retires.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2017)

#WengerOut. Fam


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Ahem



Yep fair play (or not as volleyball shouldn't be at Wembley) the cup is yours. Enjoy getting knocked out of the last 16 of the Europe league next season instead of the champions league!


----------



## vickster (27 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Yep fair play (or not as volleyball shouldn't be at Wembley) the cup is yours. Enjoy getting knocked out of the last 16 of the Europe league next season instead of the champions league!


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2017)

I'm pleased for Wenger.

One thing that annoys me is teams that run the ball to the corner when they are in a strong attacking position near the end of a game. They invariably lose it almost straight away and allow the opposition to surge forward, Arsenal were caught like that a couple of times this evening. On both occasions they had men in the box and plenty of space.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2017)

vickster said:


> I wonder if big Sam resigned in anticipation of the United manager job being vacant after they lose tonight?








Ahem


----------



## MarkF (27 May 2017)

I enjoyed both cup finals today ,particularly the 1st till Aberdeen ran out of puff, how they will rue that miss, it's lot easier to hang on to a lead.........enjoyed the English one too, was better than most in recent memory.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2017)

MarkF said:


> I enjoyed both cup finals today ,particularly the 1st till Aberdeen ran out of puff, how they will rue that miss, it's lot easier to hang on to a lead.........enjoyed the English one too, was better than most in recent memory.


I miss the old Wembly. OK, it was out of date and a bit of a dump but it had character and you could recognise it straight away. Watching on TV now all modern stadiums look alike, you could be anywhere.


----------



## MarkF (28 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I miss the old Wembly. OK, it was out of date and a bit of a dump but it had character and you could recognise it straight away. Watching on TV now all modern stadiums look alike, you could be anywhere.



I went last week, been 6 times, amazingly to see Bradford City 3 times in 4 years, it is a depressing arena compared to the old ground. Should we ever get there again, I'll give it a miss and watch on TV.


----------



## ozboz (28 May 2017)

City looking at getting Ederson , Benficas Keeper , he looks pretty good , , a Brazilian Lad ,


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> City looking at getting Ederson , Benficas Keeper , he looks pretty good , , a Brazilian Lad ,


South Americans don't have a great record in transferring to the English game, IIRC.


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> South Americans don't have a great record in transferring to the English game, IIRC.



Ooh, I'm not so sure:

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/gallerie...d-a-great-connection-with-Wayne-Rooney-399223


----------



## ozboz (28 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> South Americans don't have a great record in transferring to the English game, IIRC.



He's gotta be better than Bravo ,
There have been some top strikers from S Amerca , not sure about goalies though , I think there are a a couple of others in Peps sights , also , but I checked him out on some portugese sites , 
6'2 switched on and agile ,


----------



## MarkF (28 May 2017)

Benfica's goalie, so he had 4 tough games a season, Sporting & Porto. My oldest cat could get decent stats in Benfica's goal...........


----------



## ozboz (28 May 2017)

van der Sar rates him , and Mourino shown interest as a replacement for de Gea ,
So , a young player , loads of potential ,, has Champions League experience ,I am optimistic , 
But we will see , this time next year 
Could be interesting ,


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2017)

StuAff said:


> Poor old Arsenal fans. 60,000 seat state of the art stadium, financially stable, they've finished fifth in the richest football league on the planet, having had a mere twenty years qualifying for a European cup competition that earned them even more money (and, funnily enough, they'll just have to earn a bit less extra money next year), still have a chance to win one of the great cup competitions for the umpteenth time, and they're moaning. Yes, it was such a total disaster, wasn't it? Not for them the perils of relegation, of dodgy owners, of decrepit stadiums, of always making do with 'could be worse'. On behalf of the lower orders of British football (you know, people who see a few years in the bright lights as a blessing or just a dream), our heart bleeds for you. MTFU you big jessies.



Hey, don't tar all of us Gooners with the same brush...

No one has a God-given right to win or to do well. We've been very, very fortunate for the last two decades. I'm over the moon we've won a third FA cup in four years. Am savouring every minute. And I want to whack the moaning twonks over the head with something big and heavy because they don't know a good thing when they see it. They do my head in too.

Love the fact that the club *is* financially stable, because let's face it, the over-spending of the clubs around us on players and wages just isn't sustainable in the long term. That bubble will burst.

P.S. Am Gooner born and bred, not a "plastic fan" xxx


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hey, don't tar all of us Gooners with the same brush...
> 
> No one has a God-given right to win or to do well. We've been very, very fortunate for the last two decades. I'm over the moon we've won a third FA cup in four years. Am savouring every minute. And I want to whack the moaning twonks over the head with something big and heavy because they don't know a good thing when they see it. They do my head in too.
> 
> ...


Yup, you're not all like P****s M****n.......!


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2017)

StuAff said:


> Yup, you're not all like P****s M****n.......!



Amen to that xxx


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> van der Sar rates him , and Mourino shown interest as a replacement for de Gea ,
> So , a young player , loads of potential ,, has Champions League experience ,I am optimistic ,
> But we will see , this time next year
> Could be interesting ,



Someone should be snapping up Jordan Pickford from the Mackems. Would be a crime for him to be plying his trade in the championship next season.


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2017)

I'm cheering for Huddersfield at the mo.

Reading have been up and down quite a lot over the last few years, so I'd like to see Huddersfield have a go in the PL.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Love the fact that the club *is* financially stable, because let's face it, the over-spending of the clubs around us on players and wages just isn't sustainable in the long term. That bubble will burst.
> 
> P.S. Am Gooner born and bred, not a "plastic fan" xxx


Spot on.

Arsenal are a model of how a football club should be run, and they are lucky to have a manager who cares about the club rather than some Carlos Le Coach who will come in for a few years, put the club up to their eyeballs in debt and then bugger off leaving someone else to clear up the mess.


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Arsenal are a model of how a football club should be run, and they are lucky to have a manager who cares about the club rather than some Carlos Le Coach who will come in for a few years, put the club up to their eyeballs in debt and then bugger off leaving someone else to clear up the mess.



Yeah, like David O'Leary (ex Arsenal ) did at Leeds.


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2017)

Well, 0-0 after 120 minutes of pretty dull football, but Huddersfield took it on penalties.

Neither team looked like Premier League standard, and I'd put money on Huddersfield getting relegated after just one season. But I'm pleased for the fans. The last time they were in the top flight was in the early '70s.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Arsenal are a model of how a football club should be run, and they are lucky to have a manager who cares about the club rather than some Carlos Le Coach who will come in for a few years, put the club up to their eyeballs in debt and then bugger off leaving someone else to clear up the mess.



Yep, indeed. Just wish the FFP rules weren't a such a joke...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hey, don't tar all of us Gooners with the same brush...
> 
> No one has a God-given right to win or to do well. We've been very, very fortunate for the last two decades. I'm over the moon we've won a third FA cup in four years. Am savouring every minute. And I want to whack the moaning twonks over the head with something big and heavy because they don't know a good thing when they see it. They do my head in too.
> 
> ...



Arsenal do seem to be ok on the finance front but I am puzzled re your wages comment.

http://www.totalsportek.com/money/english-premier-league-wage-bills-club-by-club/


----------



## Onthedrops (30 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Neither team looked like Premier League standard, and I'd put money on Huddersfield getting relegated after just one season. But I'm pleased for the fans. The last time they were in the top flight was in the early '70s.



Ask any Town fan and they'll say "We don't care, we're gonna enjoy our time in the top flight. Liverpool, Arsenal, Man Utd and City and Chelsea. Yeah, we'll no doubt get beaten. I do think there are teams in the lower echelons who are beatable though.
One benefit for us is the fact we'll be watching Premier League footie clutching our £199 season tickets.
What a terrific decision by the club to make this offer earlier on before the end of the season.
At Huddersfield, the fans are respected and catered for. A lot of the big boys could learn a thing or two from us.


----------



## MarkF (30 May 2017)

Onthedrops said:


> Ask any Town fan and they'll say "We don't care, we're gonna enjoy our time in the top flight. Liverpool, Arsenal, Man Utd and City and Chelsea. Yeah, we'll no doubt get beaten. I do think there are teams in the lower echelons who are beatable though.
> One benefit for us is the fact we'll be watching Premier League footie clutching our £199 season tickets.
> What a terrific decision by the club to make this offer earlier on before the end of the season.
> At Huddersfield, the fans are respected and catered for. A lot of the big boys could learn a thing or two from us.



I recall Bradford City's first season, am almighty struggle with us staying up on the last day, it was very enjoyable. The second season was utter misery as nothing was new, the grounds or getting stuffed most weeks. I'd rather watch us in div 3 than struggle like Sunderland did, year after year.

It's different now, Town will have money to out pay many giant clubs on the continent, use it wisely and I can't see why cannot compete like Burnley & Bournemouth have?


----------



## rich p (30 May 2017)

Onthedrops said:


> Ask any Town fan and they'll say "We don't care, we're gonna enjoy our time in the top flight. Liverpool, Arsenal, Man Utd and City and Chelsea. Yeah, we'll no doubt get beaten. I do think there are teams in the lower echelons who are beatable though.
> One benefit for us is the fact we'll be watching Premier League footie clutching our £199 season tickets.
> What a terrific decision by the club to make this offer earlier on before the end of the season.
> At Huddersfield, the fans are respected and catered for. A lot of the big boys could learn a thing or two from us.


I'm glad it was you lot and not Reading. I thought at one point you were going to pip us for 2nd place but you fell apart temporarily at the right point! 
We'll struggle next year too but hey ho.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 May 2017)

Onthedrops said:


> Ask any Town fan and they'll say "We don't care, we're gonna enjoy our time in the top flight. Liverpool, Arsenal, Man Utd and City and Chelsea. Yeah, we'll no doubt get beaten. I do think there are teams in the lower echelons who are beatable though.
> One benefit for us is the fact we'll be watching Premier League footie clutching our £199 season tickets.
> What a terrific decision by the club to make this offer earlier on before the end of the season.
> At Huddersfield, the fans are respected and catered for. *A lot of the big boys could learn a thing or two from us*.



But, don't forget... it's the global reach and pulling power of the 'big boys' that's going to make your club richer than it ever has been.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Francesco Totti retires
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/officialasroma/videos/427451157631993/




That's how you bid farewell to a club legend! What a player he was.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2017)

Some good ties in the Scottish League Cup qualification round:


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's how you bid farewell to a club legend! What a player he was.



Nasty c*nt, if you ask me:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GehBBadYivs


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Nasty c*nt, if you ask me:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GehBBadYivs




There's maybe 3 clips in there that warrant calling him that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Some good ties in the Scottish League Cup qualification round:
> 
> View attachment 355118
> 
> ...


Buckie Thistle versus Cowdenbeath should be a cracker.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Buckie Thistle versus Cowdenbeath should be a cracker.



Got tickets already.

A true supporter. True.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> There's maybe 3 clips in there that warrant calling him that.



There is my proof, then. Three times right. There is more to be found on youtube if you can be bothered to look for it.

The video I was looking for was when he spat into the face of a Danish player, too, in another game but the quality of the video wasn't good. http://www.irishtimes.com/sport/banned-totti-gets-roasting-over-spit-1.1145437







Not exactly Gary Lineker (one of very few players *never* to have been given a yellow card or a red card in any type of game) is he!


----------



## ozboz (3 Jun 2017)

I hope Juventus win,


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

ozboz said:


> I hope Juventus win,



I prefer the Spanish style of football, so RM for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

I was playing in an Over-35s v Under-35s match today, us oldies won 6-4 and 4 flattered them, as they scored 2 in the last 5 minutes after we subbed our defence and the goalie went off injured.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2017)

Im thinking Ronaldo will be very self centered...he is rather good tho..
I think Messi is the best ive ever seen..gareth ..i hope he does it


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

F*ck me! What's with this bollox pre-match 'entertainment', FFS!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

Lots of goals and a Barca win would suit my bets.

0-0 draw...


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Los *Blancos* para mí......



That'd be Juventus, then, slightly more than RM.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2017)

I cant understand one of the commentators....is he from lap land ?


----------



## User6179 (3 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Lots of goals and a Barca win would suit my bets.
> 
> 0-0 draw...


 

How much you got on Barca ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> How much you got on Barca ?



He's very shy.and keeps his comments to himself...top geezer actually


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

Ronaldo - who else?


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2017)

I never thought I would say " wish Katherine Jenkins had sang" that was gash


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

What a goalllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2017)

Fooooking 10 out of 10 lol


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Fooooking 10 out of 10 lol



Nah - 15/10


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2017)

Absolute cracker. Not just the goal but the passes leading to it. Perfection.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> How much you got on Barca ?



3 bets of £10, all involve Barca winning.


----------



## User6179 (3 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> 3 bets of £10, all involve Barca winning.



I think Barca are playing well. 

Good luck


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> I think Barca are plaing well.
> 
> Good luck


Outstanding effort from them. Lazio look ok too


----------



## User6179 (3 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Outstanding effort from them. Lazio look ok too



Messi not had a touch yet.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2017)

Why cant theses feckers play like men...ffs stop playing hurt


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> Messi not had a touch yet.


Rooney looks to be on top form


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2017)

Most enjoyable first half. Good to see positive attacking play and no bus parking.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Rooney looks to be on top form



Ronnie Pickering on in the second half throwing some windmills


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

I am gonna throw more cash on Barca for the win


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2017)

15 minutes left, but the fat lady is ready to take to the stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

Despite Barca, Napoli, Rooney and Messi falling short I won a shed load of cash


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> F*ck me! What's with this bollox pre-match 'entertainment', FFS!



Absolute crud - the crowd were not into it at all. Poor show.

I can't stand the Mr Ego WIA either so that was me out before the dross started,


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Im thinking Ronaldo will be very self centered...he is rather good tho..
> I think Messi is the best ive ever seen..gareth ..i hope he does it



Ronaldo > Messi.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Ronaldo > Messi.



Real Madrid > Every Other Team.

ZZ has done well in his first two seasons too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jun 2017)

Absolute proof:

http://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Despite Barca, Napoli, Rooney and Messi falling short I won a shed load of cash


I ended up so drunk last night I forgot I had placed bets 

Good effort by Barca


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jun 2017)

Former Newcastle player Cheick Tiote has reportedly collapsed and died of a heart attack whilst training in China 30 years old ! Poor bugger 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40163322


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Former Newcastle player Cheick Tiote has reportedly collapsed and died of a heart attack whilst training in China 30 years old ! Poor bugger
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40163322



Very sad news. I was at the 4 - 4 draw with Arsenal when he scored the equaliser - what a game, and what a goal.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Very sad news. I was at the 4 - 4 draw with Arsenal when he scored the equaliser - what a game, and what a goal.



Wasn't that from 0-4 down that game ?


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Wasn't that from 0-4 down that game ?



It was yeah. Unbelievable atmosphere! His only goal for Newcastle too - unless you count the wrongly disallowed effort against City more recently.

The next one (away at Birmingham) was almost as good - every time he got the ball "Shoot" was the cry.


----------



## Winnershsaint (8 Jun 2017)

Wetting myself laughing at LFC and their handling of the Virgil Van Dyke non transfer!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jun 2017)

Winnershsaint said:


> Wetting myself laughing at LFC and their handling of the Virgil Van Dyke non transfer!!



A story quickly suppressed by Sky & the Beeb.

Can you imagine the uproar if it had been Chelsea.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (9 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Dirk Kuijt bangs in a hat trick to clinch the title on the last day of the season.
> 
> View attachment 352438


Huh!!1Feyenoord zijn niet beste vreindin met Tottenham Hotspur!!!


----------



## The Essex Spurs (9 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I met a fairy today who granted me one wish.
> 
> "I wish I could live forever," I said.
> 
> ...


Er I suggest youkeep the day job or enjoy your last 11 months


----------



## The Essex Spurs (9 Jun 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Same here, but for different reasons. I just can't stand that whinging bastard in charge at Man U.


I won't support Spurs in the Champions League because we were not Champions.It's wrong for 3rd place group stage clubs to go in the BETTER competition the Europa League.
Bring back European Cup,Cuip winners Cup and UEFA Cup and all games on a Wednesday.
Also bring back SPortsnight with David Coleman


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> I won't support Spurs in the Champions League because we were not Champions.It's wrong for 3rd place group stage clubs to go in the BETTER competition the Europa League.
> Bring back European Cup,Cuip winners Cup and UEFA Cup and all games on a Wednesday.
> *Also bring back SPortsnight with David Coleman*


Hard as he died 3 years ago


----------



## Roadhump (9 Jun 2017)

Winnershsaint said:


> Wetting myself laughing at LFC and their handling of the Virgil Van Dyke non transfer!!



I'm sure you were probably angry at Everton when Koeman left, but if I was a Saints fan, I would hate Liverpool (as an Evertonian, I do anyway) the way they have asset stripped you time and again over the past few years. I heard some wise guy crack a gag about them poaching Doris your tea lady next.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jun 2017)

Roadhump said:


> I'm sure you were probably angry at Everton when Koeman left, but if I was a Saints fan, I would hate Liverpool (as an Evertonian, I do anyway) the way they have asset stripped you time and again over the past few years. I heard some wise guy crack a gag about them poaching Doris your tea lady next.



In truth though where has it got them ? They've won sod all and fed Southampton tens of millions for bang average players. I'd love then if I were a Saints fan.


----------



## Roadhump (9 Jun 2017)

mark st1 said:


> In truth though where has it got them ? They've won sod all and fed Southampton tens of millions for bang average players. I'd love then if I were a Saints fan.


True, and long may it continue.,


----------



## The Essex Spurs (9 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> Hard as he died 3 years ago


you get the gist though !!!!!


----------



## Winnershsaint (9 Jun 2017)

If you buy Saints players you get what you get. Aspirational upper mid table ability. this is more about Liverpool fear than anything else. Liverpool, Arsenal and Spurs are part of a top six that simply cannot afford to allow anyone else to the party so cynically they weaken us by buying our players. Lallana is no better than he was with us, neither is Clyne. Lovren is a comedy act, and a sentimental transfer to Anfield effectively ended Ricky Lambert's career. Even Mane is the same, World beater on his day but mightily inconsistent. One manager and eight players have left since 2014 to those three clubs. The sheer arrogance of Liverpool fans beggars belief. The fact that we've made so much money from them gives them the right to get arsy because we won't sell Van Dijk to them. I have nothing against people from Merseyside, I grew up with staunch Blues in Hampshire, but I have nothing but contempt for the victim mentality of the red half.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2017)

They did you a favour- if the new owners do sell him they'll jack the price up for Chelsea/City/AN Other…


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

Approaching kick-off at Hampden Park for the fun-fest of Scotland v England in the 2018 WC qualifier.

Any predictions for the score?

I go for 1-3, mind you, if Scotland have a non-Scottish 'keeper, they _might_ do a bit better.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

Good to hear the Scottish fans jeering the British national anthem (must be the group that voted for independence).

And the 'Flour of Scotland' (by MacDougall?) being belted out on the bagpipes.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (10 Jun 2017)

Couldn't even bother to watch and still don't know score.England players don't sing anthem with pride and play when a good sponsorship deal is looming.
Corporates nicking all the tickets.
Bring back the 70's 80's England Scotland games when I used to go following England home and away...they were VERY interesting!!!!


----------



## The Essex Spurs (10 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> Hard as he died 3 years ago


Well get a good impressionist and relaunch it!!!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

Yep, the Scottish 'keeper is starting to do tricks...


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2017)

Bloody sun's shining in Glasgow, Why's that?


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

Ref bottled it by not giving Brown a deserved second yellow card!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

And a goalkeeping error from England  - Joe Hart, the nobber, not standing in the middle of the goal. 

Good free kick from Griffiths, though, to be fair.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

And another free kick from the same position....


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2017)

Nice goal..second chance..lol. Nobby in goal ffs


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

2-1 Joe Hart not in the facking middle again!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

SHITE from Joe Hart - absolutely Sunday league stuff.

But credit again to Griffiths.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2017)

Get 3 ....we cant even beat Scotland


----------



## User6179 (10 Jun 2017)




----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

Hurricane strikes!

'Kin' 'ell!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


>



Sorry, can't hear you!


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2017)

Ffs England score..i hate being English somtimes ffs i feel sorry for Scotland


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2017)

Oh dear oh dear


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2017)

The Jocks have fecked it up.....again!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

To be honest, Scotland, IMO, deserved to win. They played with far more passion than England, who looked jaded, and fielded several sub-standard (at that level) players.


----------



## User6179 (10 Jun 2017)

Glorious failure again, bar the last 10 minutes possibly the worst Scotland v England I can remember.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

@Accy cyclist cyclist England were the team who fu*ked it up, not Scotland!


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> To be honest, Scotland, IMO, deserved to win. They played with far more passion than England, who looked jaded, and fielded several sub-standard (at that level) players.



Too bloody true..


----------



## User6179 (10 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> To be honest, Scotland, IMO, deserved to win. They played with far more passion than England, who looked jaded, and fielded several sub-standard (at that level) players.



TBF I thought the draw was a fair result .


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> Glorious failure again, bar the last 10 minutes possibly the worst Scotland v England I can remember.


You won't remember the 5-1 win in 1975 then?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N31PhsJ2B_Y


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2017)

Northern Ireland won!


----------



## J1888 (10 Jun 2017)

Tough to take for Scotland, but fair result 

2 cracking free kicks from Griff


----------



## User6179 (10 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> You won't remember the 5-1 win in 1975 then?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N31PhsJ2B_Y




I was 3 years old so no.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> @Accy cyclist cyclist England were the team who fu*ked it up, not Scotland!


No i meant they f....d it up at the end with letting England get that equaliser. Aw it doesn't matter!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> No i meant they f....d it up at the end with letting England get that equaliser. Aw it doesn't matter!



No, I know what you meant. Hart fu*ked it up, really. Twice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

My over 3.5 goals in match bet didnae look like having much chance of winning with 10 minutes to go...


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> No, I know what you meant. Hart fu*ked it up, really. Twice.


Well yes,but Scotland still f..k.d it up at the end, even though England f..k,d it up before they did!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2017)

Biggest mistake was playing Gordon. We should have used a keeper used to playing behind a pish defence.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Biggest mistake was playing Gordon. We should have used a keeper used to playing behind a pish defence.


If only West Ham had a Scottish goalkeeper.


----------



## J1888 (10 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Biggest mistake was playing Gordon. We should have used a keeper used to playing behind a pish defence.



An odd performance from Gordon, he's usually a good shot stopper but with terrible distribution. Thought his distribution was fine today, just have no idea what he was doing on the first England goal. Surely should have commanded his area better for the second too.
.


----------



## potsy (10 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> My over 3.5 goals in match bet didnae look like having much chance of winning with 10 minutes to go...


I had the same bet, wrote it off after 80 minutes.

Just a shame I had Griffiths 1st scorer, the nobber


----------



## User6179 (10 Jun 2017)

10 out 10, just brilliant!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2017)

J1888 said:


> An odd performance from Gordon, he's usually a good shot stopper but with terrible distribution. Thought his distribution was fine today, just have no idea what he was doing on the first England goal. Surely should have commanded his area better for the second too.
> .



Odd is a good word, and more generous than "lookin hauf pished" which is what I'd have gone for. He didn't have a difficult save to make in that game. That mad header and the wee flick around whoever later on? Gadz.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2017)

Anyway, what matters most is that England have preserved their eight year unbeaten run in tournament qualifiers. I look forward to a couple of nervy draws and a last gasp winner to get you out the group stages before being knocked out by Macedonia at the world cup.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Anyway, what matters most is that England have preserved their eight year unbeaten run in tournament qualifiers. I look forward to a couple of nervy draws and a last gasp winner to get you out the group stages before being knocked out by Macedonia at the world cup.


Ouch! Despite what the media might say, the expectations are pretty low amongst every fan that I know, and we're seldom disappointed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I had the same bet, wrote it off after 80 minutes.
> 
> Just a shame I had Griffiths 1st scorer, the nobber


A 93rd minute goal from Lithuania helped my 6.8/1 treble win tonight.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Ouch! Despite what the media might say, the expectations are pretty low amongst every fan that I know, and we're seldom disappointed.



Placeholder for vague rant about all that is wrong with English sport.


----------



## J1888 (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Ouch! Despite what the media might say, the expectations are pretty low amongst every fan that I know, and we're seldom disappointed.



The Sun and its ilk certainly appear to have toned down their 'WE'RE GONNA WIN IT' mantra, but the sense of entitlement is strong with the English media - as if by rights England should be a serious contender for the latter stages of a tournament. The inevitable cycle is England romping qualifying then wheezing in the group stage of a competition before ignominious defeat. They have lots of talent, they usually do, but they need a better mentality throughout the whole game.


----------



## gavgav (11 Jun 2017)

View: https://twitter.com/sporf/status/873601428127973376


----------



## gavgav (11 Jun 2017)

Winnershsaint said:


> If you buy Saints players you get what you get. Aspirational upper mid table ability. this is more about Liverpool fear than anything else. Liverpool, Arsenal and Spurs are part of a top six that simply cannot afford to allow anyone else to the party so cynically they weaken us by buying our players. Lallana is no better than he was with us, neither is Clyne. Lovren is a comedy act, and a sentimental transfer to Anfield effectively ended Ricky Lambert's career. Even Mane is the same, World beater on his day but mightily inconsistent. One manager and eight players have left since 2014 to those three clubs. The sheer arrogance of Liverpool fans beggars belief. The fact that we've made so much money from them gives them the right to get arsy because we won't sell Van Dijk to them. I have nothing against people from Merseyside, I grew up with staunch Blues in Hampshire, but I have nothing but contempt for the victim mentality of the red half.


Liverpool only did what every club does, in tapping up Van Dijk, the only difference was the pillock of a Press Officer who leaked it!


----------



## accountantpete (11 Jun 2017)

The U20 Final is about to start on Eurosport (11.00am BST)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

accountantpete said:


> The U20 Final is about to start on Eurosport (11.00am BST)


I have guaranteed a Venezuelan win by sticking a bet on England


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

accountantpete said:


> The U20 Final is about to start on Eurosport (11.00am BST)





Marmion said:


> I have guaranteed a Venezuelan win by sticking a bet on England



Decent first half, England worthy of the lead and probably should be further ahead.

And brilliant not having to endure commentary!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jun 2017)

This is something that should bode well for the future of English football......unfortunately few if any of the players will make it in the Premier League because clubs want ready made imports rather than having the bother of nurturing their own talent.

Good open game so far though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

That one would have been judged to have crossed the line back in 66


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

There's definitely the potential here for a shed load of goals in the 2nd half


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> That one would have been judged to have crossed the line back in 66


Pity the linesman isn't Russian


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> There's definitely the potential here for a shed load of goals in the 2nd half


Or not...


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

Good penalty save by the England 'keeper. He knows where to stand in a dead-ball situation.

By all accounts he's Gareth Southgate's god son, so should be a shoe-in for the next full England game!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Good penalty save by the England 'keeper. He knows where to stand in a dead-ball situation.
> 
> By all accounts he's Gareth Southgate's god son, so should be a shoe-in for the next full England game!


He didnae looked too well positioned for the 40-odd yard free kick in the first half


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> He didnae looked too well positioned for the 40-odd yard free kick in the first half



I didnae see the 1st half.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> I didnae see the 1st half.


Christ, I'm more of an England fan than you!


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Christ, I'm more of an England fan than you!



I was watching Paul Merton's Secret Stations on TV (Inverness to Kyle of Lochalsh).


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Christ, I'm more of an England fan than you!



Somehow, I have a slight suspicion that you won't be cheering for England!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Somehow, I have a slight suspicion that you won't be cheering for England!


I am


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Well done England.

See.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Well done England.
> 
> See.



I don't believe you, but you should have that as a sig. line.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> I don't believe you, but you should have that as a sig. line.


He had money on them Dave!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jun 2017)

Very good game and England did well to hold on against a top quality side.

The more I see of women's football, the youth and non league games the more I enjoy it compared to the senior stuff which is over hyped and often tedious.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> He had money on them Dave!


That should read "He's such a big supporter he had money on them Dave!"


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> He had money on them Dave!



Doesn't surprise me: money over principles!


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2017)

Great game,no falling over blades of grass or diving like Daly.Brilliant use of technology.Let's see it used in all leagues.Quick and straight to the point,excellent idea.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Doesn't surprise me: money over principles!


During the match I was wearing a St. George's knight outfit and threw bottles at innocent passers-by, then blamed my French neighbour for starting it.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2017)

There goes any chance Killie had of getting Woodman back. Loads of our fans were raging when Clarke brought him in on loan. Eejits.


----------



## gavgav (11 Jun 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> This is something that should bode well for the future of English football......unfortunately few if any of the players will make it in the Premier League because clubs want ready made imports rather than having the bother of nurturing their own talent.
> 
> Good open game so far though.


Absolutely spot on. Most of those players will disappear down the leagues over the next few years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2017)

gavgav said:


> Absolutely spot on. Most of those players will disappear down the leagues over the next few years.


It wasn't all that long ago, though, that people were bemoaning the lack of quality home-grown players. That's got to be an improvement. The new challenges are to keep them coming through and developing the current crop into fully international players.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It wasn't all that long ago, though, that people were bemoaning the lack of quality home-grown players. That's got to be an improvement. The new challenges are to keep them coming through and developing the current crop into fully international players.


I'm still waiting for the excellent under-21s Scotland teams of the late 80s/early 90s to come through...


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm still waiting for the excellent under-21s Scotland teams of the late 80s/early 90s to come through...



They were so quick you missed em.


----------



## gavgav (11 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It wasn't all that long ago, though, that people were bemoaning the lack of quality home-grown players. That's got to be an improvement. The new challenges are to keep them coming through and developing the current crop into fully international players.


Totally agree, but there is so much at stake in the Premier League these days that managers aren't prepared to risk giving an English youngster a chance (bar the odd world class player like Dele Alli) and would rather take an overseas player


----------



## gavgav (11 Jun 2017)

User said:


> How could most of them recognise said world class untested?


Goodness knows. I can't see how reserve team/U23 league matches can really show how good a player is. They should be given more of a chance and maybe a few more gems would make it.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2017)

I reckon the U20 team should all retire from international duty immediately. 

It's only going to go downhill for them from here.


----------



## Piemaster (12 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I reckon the U20 team should all retire from international duty immediately.
> 
> It's only going to go downhill for them from here.


They'll lose to Scotland next year.


----------



## Slick (12 Jun 2017)

Piemaster said:


> They'll lose to Scotland next year.


Everyone will lose to Scotland next year.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jun 2017)

Radical changes for football proposed including 60 minute games! Should get home earlier if they bring that in. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ional-footbal-association-board-a7794791.html


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2017)

PaulB said:


> Radical changes for football proposed including 60 minute games! Should get home earlier if they bring that in.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ional-footbal-association-board-a7794791.html



Read about this last night. Some interesting ideas but there's no way the dinosaurs at the top are going to pay any attention.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jun 2017)

User said:


> It is 60 minutes of ball in play, which is roughly what they reckon occurs now.


I don't think we get 60 actual ball-in-play minutes now. I've seen teams 1-2-3 nil down wasting time and we're always seeing the goalies (who the Kop have just applauded as he runs towards us) get roundly booed 3 minutes later when he faffs about over a goal kick in an attempt to run down the clock. Then players throw themselves down and wait for the maximum time allowed before the ref insists on treatment or no treatment - get on your bloody feet! Then they arse about taking a throw-in to waste a few more precious seconds. It's become ridiculous.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2017)

Sixty in-play minutes would be great, the watch stops every time the game stops. Penalty goals I would not agree with, it alters the whole essence of the game by too much. Only the captain allowed to speak to the referee and if players surround the ref, fifteen minutes in the sin bin for the lot of them and if that is the entire team, well they knew the rules so tough. Goalkeepers allowed to handle the ball as now, but not allowed to catch or hold it, only punch or parry.


----------



## Slick (18 Jun 2017)

Or we could just leave our national sport as it is, thank you very much.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2017)

Slick said:


> Or we could just leave our national sport as it is, thank you very much.


We could, but IMO the game at the top level has become a bit boring in recent years. Women's football or youth matches are something I will watch for ninety minutes because they are more open, Premier League and internationals I am lucky to last a full half.


----------



## Slick (18 Jun 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> We could, but IMO the game at the top level has become a bit boring in recent years. Women's football or youth matches are something I will watch for ninety minutes because they are more open, Premier League and internationals I am lucky to last a full half.


Could not disagree more. The game still attracts punters week after week in record numbers. Lower league, junior and Sunday league could probably do with more support but nothing a redistribution of wealth wouldn't fix. The last thing I would want to see is turning the game like American football. I couldn't think of anything worse. Thankfully, whilst intelligence at the top is in short supply, there is enough to recognise that. Who didn't enjoy the Scotland v England international. I wish we could play them every week.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jun 2017)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2017)

This is glorious. It's traditional in Scottish football for the Daily Record to print disparaging stories about whoever Celtic or The Rangers are playing next so it's no surprise that they went into overdrive when it became a possibility that Celtic could be playing Linfield. According to them it was the equivalent of the Pope's XI being forced to play in the streets of Mosul against the ISIS All Stars.

Anyway, Linfield have responded with a huge bucket of telts - http://www.linfieldfc.com/latestnews.aspx?id=17709


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)

Good for Linfield. I hope the "paper" and Miller get hammered.


----------



## J1888 (27 Jun 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> This is glorious. It's traditional in Scottish football for the Daily Record to print disparaging stories about whoever Celtic or The Rangers are playing next so it's no surprise that they went into overdrive when it became a possibility that Celtic could be playing Linfield. According to them it was the equivalent of the Pope's XI being forced to play in the streets of Mosul against the ISIS All Stars.
> 
> Anyway, Linfield have responded with a huge bucket of telts - http://www.linfieldfc.com/latestnews.aspx?id=17709



'...any further attacks on the *good character* of this Club ' that's a f*cking laugh and a half.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Jun 2017)

J1888 said:


> '...any further attacks on the *good character* of this Club ' that's a f*cking laugh and a half.


 
How come? Please explain.



Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> This is glorious. It's traditional in Scottish football for the Daily Record to print disparaging stories about whoever Celtic or The Rangers are playing next so it's no surprise that they went into overdrive when it became a possibility that Celtic could be playing Linfield. According to them it was the equivalent of the Pope's XI being forced to play in the streets of Mosul against the ISIS All Stars.
> 
> Anyway, Linfield have responded with a huge bucket of telts - http://www.linfieldfc.com/latestnews.aspx?id=17709


 
The nonsense spouted about my club is nothing short of ridiculous. We've had to stand up against such false press coverage in the past and will again. Unfortunately when such nonsense is clearly lies, the paper will print a tiny apology on page 37 or wherever where no one will see it and the damage to the club and its fans has already been done. I travel the length and breadth of this country and beyond to follow Linfield to watch football as do thousands of fellow fans. I'd rather not play Celtic as all the baggage that comes with Scottish football is like what you would've found here in the 70s and 80s. Thankfully the majority of supporters here have moved on.


----------



## J1888 (27 Jun 2017)

Sixmile said:


> How come? Please explain.



This should just _about _cover it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linfield_F.C.#Sectarianism_and_violence


----------



## User6179 (27 Jun 2017)

Aberdeen's Joe Miller wins a header against the Allies in no man's land Christmas 1914. 'After the game, we were targeted' says Joe


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)




----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)




----------



## Sixmile (27 Jun 2017)

J1888 said:


> This should just _about _cover it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linfield_F.C.#Sectarianism_and_violence


 
Congratulations on your extensive research. Is it 1948 or 1979 you're referring to specifically? In case you didn't realise we've had serious societal issues spanning 'the troubles' which largely has been confined to history. The fact that football here survived those days is a small miracle in itself.
We've a proud 131 years of footballing history but you'll let a handful of historical wiki stories cloud your view of thousands of people in 2017. 

Dig hard enough and you'll find a few stories from every club up and down Ireland and UK over their 100+ years of history. I'll not tar all Celtic, Rangers, Liverpool, Leeds, Millwall or whoevers fans with the same brush even though every club has an _element_. Go to a match, get first hand experience, stop reading the tabloids and form your own opinions.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)

I've just twigged that the "journalist" is Gordon Parks in the Linfield story, the same guy who slated us when we brought in a bunch of English kids last summer.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/opinion/sport/gordon-parks-kilmarnock-abandoned-duty-8335408

Fast forward to this year, and four Killie youngsters were called up to play in the Toulon Tournament (Kiltie got injured (again) so never played) - only Celtic had more.


----------



## J1888 (27 Jun 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Congratulations on your extensive research. Is it 1948 or 1979 you're referring to specifically? In case you didn't realise we've had serious societal issues spanning 'the troubles' which largely has been confined to history. *The fact that football here survived those days is a small miracle in itself.*



Tell that to Belfast Celtic.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2017)

Shamelessly stolen -

I mind that game. I played upfront for Aberdeen, despite only being 9. My strike partner was Ronaldo (the original one). Paul Nuttal played in goals and Gordon Ramsey was on the wing for Linfield (Old Rangers had loaned him to them for this game).

As I recall we were trailing going in to the 4th quarter, but I scored a 3 pointer to level things up. This took us in to overtime, but disaster struck when we lost a man to the sin bin and Linfield, sensing the win, brought on guys for the power play. However we held on, including a great sack of the quarter back, an so it went to penalties, which we won 77-76 when Penenka scored the winner in sudden, sudden, sudden, sudden, sudden death

I still have the Superbowl ring from that game.


----------



## Sixmile (27 Jun 2017)

J1888 said:


> Tell that to Belfast Celtic.


----------



## gavgav (27 Jun 2017)

It's not often my football team can be called Trailblazers in English Football, but if this comes to fruition then we may well be!

There has been a massive amount of work from dedicated supporters in getting even this far with the project and they deserve it to be a success. Time will tell

Safe standing: League One side Shrewsbury Town first in England to apply for rail seats
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40413087


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)

gavgav said:


> It's not often my football team can be called Trailblazers in English Football, but if this comes to fruition then we may well be!
> 
> There has been a massive amount of work from dedicated supporters in getting even this far with the project and they deserve it to be a success. Time will tell
> 
> ...



It works well at Parkhead. Was there for their friendly with Wolfsburg and massively preferred it to sitting down!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

U-21 European semi-final on Eurosport at the mo. 

0-0 between England and Germany.

IIRC, the script goes 0-0 after 120 minutes of football and Germany to win on penalties. I suspect the players know it, too.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> U-21 European semi-final on Eurosport at the mo.
> 
> 0-0 between England and Germany.
> 
> IIRC, the script goes 0-0 after 120 minutes of football and Germany to win on penalties. I suspect the players know it, too.



Ah well...
0-1 to Germany...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2017)

I don't really get the safe standing thing. The attraction of open terracing wasn't standing still on the same spot, it was being able to move around easily and if it was full, to be enveloped in that whole tribal crowd thing. Scary when you're lifted off your feet, but thrilling and exhilarating to feel part of something so animalistic. Safe standing looks to me pretty much like standing in your seat, spaced out and no movement.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

1-1 at half time.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

Blimey - 2-1 England.


----------



## Slick (27 Jun 2017)

Sixmile said:


>


I know.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> U-21 European semi-final on Eurosport at the mo.
> 
> 0-0 between England and Germany.
> 
> IIRC, the script goes 0-0 after 120 minutes of football and Germany to win on penalties. I suspect the players know it, too.




2-2 after extra time, Germany win 4-3 on penalties.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2017)

Good on them, getting used to that early in their careers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> 2-2 after extra time, Germany win 4-3 on penalties.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


>



Only a ''?

I'd have expected at least a from you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Only a ''?
> 
> I'd have expected at least a from you.


I'm mature


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2017)

Old.

The word you're looking for is "Old".


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm mature



You don't need the apostrophe or the space between the 'm's. 

Immature!


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2017)

Football's anti corruption probe has drawn David Cameron and the third in line to the throne into it's net.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...david-cameron-caught-fifa-corruption-scandal/


----------



## gavgav (27 Jun 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> I don't really get the safe standing thing. The attraction of open terracing wasn't standing still on the same spot, it was being able to move around easily and if it was full, to be enveloped in that whole tribal crowd thing. Scary when you're lifted off your feet, but thrilling and exhilarating to feel part of something so animalistic. Safe standing looks to me pretty much like standing in your seat, spaced out and no movement.


Hillsborough means we are never going back to those days and rightly so. This is a massive step though, towards standing coming back at all levels, including the Premiership.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> 2-2 after extra time, Germany win 4-3 on penalties.


And people say the young have no respect for tradition...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Jun 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Football's anti corruption probe has drawn David Cameron and the third in line to the throne into it's net.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...david-cameron-caught-fifa-corruption-scandal/


Third in line? That's little George isn't it and he's about three. Didn't realise corruption ran so deep!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2017)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Third in line? That's little George isn't it and he's about three. Didn't realise corruption ran so deep!!


Sorry, I was counting Her Maj.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2017)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Third in line? That's little George isn't it and he's about three. Didn't realise corruption ran so deep!!



It's in the blood...


----------



## J1888 (28 Jun 2017)

Ffs Brendan playing his son against BW Linz


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2017)

A new low...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> A new low...



Oh my.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Oh my.



The plane one is great. Looking forward to seeing it ironed on by those fans who've flown to Dumbarton...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Jun 2017)

This one will be popular with the junkies -


----------



## flake99please (29 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> A new low...



As a buddies fan, Im deeply embarrassed by this idea. Suffice to say that I wont be buying the shirt.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2017)

flake99please said:


> As a buddies fan, Im deeply embarrassed by this idea. Suffice to say that I wont be buying the shirt.



A brave confession! I think it's quite a smart shirt, without the badges. Surely they come separately? And won't be for sale to anyone over the age of 8?

That said, I think if you're raising your child to be a football fan and need to bribe them with daft badges to keep their interest, you've done it totally wrong.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2017)

I see that Rangers' first foray into European Football has resulted in a home win and a clean sheet!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jun 2017)

Another star on the jersey and DVD released by tomorrow?


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> A new low...


Badges? BADGES?? We no need no steenkin Badges


----------



## User6179 (30 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I see that Rangers' first foray into European Football has resulted in a home win and a clean sheet!



Rangers died Andy...

Sevco have won every European match they have played and not conceded a single goal.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> Rangers died Andy...
> 
> Sevco have won every European match they have played and not conceded a single goal.



A proud history for such a young club. Yon Kenny Miller looks a prospect does he not?


----------



## User6179 (30 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> A proud history for such a young club. Yon Kenny Miller looks a prospect does he not?



Kenny one for the future!

Kenny Miller
He's blue
He's white
He get us out of shite


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> Kenny one for the future!
> 
> Kenny Miller
> He's blue
> ...



He must be pushing 50 by now? That Ronseal finish has preserved him well!


----------



## User6179 (30 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> He must be pushing 50 by now? That Ronseal finish has preserved him well!



He is not that old, his grandchildren are still at school.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2017)

http://newsthump.com/2017/07/03/aston-villa-wags-on-lockdown/


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Jul 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I see that Rangers' first foray into European Football has resulted in a home win and a clean sheet!





> Rangers suffered one of the worst results in their history as they were knocked out of the Europa League qualifiers by Luxembourg minnows Progres Niederkorn.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40475647

hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40475647
> 
> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



As funny as it is tragic.


----------



## J1888 (4 Jul 2017)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahagahaha.

Pedro had better get some new posters made and ban some more green stuff. What an absolute chancer.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jul 2017)




----------



## PaulB (5 Jul 2017)

I've heard Theresa May is asking Rangers for advice (well she would, wouldn't she, cozying up to 'that sort') on being humiliated in Europe.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jul 2017)

View: https://twitter.com/BenTheTim/status/882341996786049025


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jul 2017)

In other news, they cheated.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-40501361


----------



## accountantpete (6 Jul 2017)

Lukaku to Utd leaving Real/Morata up **** creek!


----------



## J1888 (6 Jul 2017)

£75m for Lukaku? They really are nuts


----------



## accountantpete (6 Jul 2017)

Everton sources denying any agreement - so the £75m might shift up towards the £100m EFC quoted


----------



## User482 (6 Jul 2017)

J1888 said:


> £75m for Lukaku? They really are nuts


Seriously? I've always thought that he's a bit of a flat-track bully.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Jul 2017)

J1888 said:


> £75m for Lukaku? They really are nuts


It's not like they don't have form...


----------



## accountantpete (6 Jul 2017)

User482 said:


> Seriously? I've always thought that he's a bit of a flat-track bully.



4 goals in 33 against the top six for Everton - although he will probably get a lot better service under Mourinho.


----------



## J1888 (6 Jul 2017)

Was it not Mourinho who sold him to Everton in the first place?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2017)

Thank gawd for that...


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2017)

Makes Lacazette look cheap


----------



## accountantpete (7 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Thank gawd for that...



Chelsea match the £75m offer

Apparently although his agent has a strong relationship with Utd , Mr Lukaku would prefer to return to Chelsea - so you still might get lumbered with him


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2017)

...on 9 July 1867 with the words: "Tonight at half past eight o'clock a number of gentlemen met at No. 3 Eglinton Terrace for the purpose of forming a football club" Queen's Park FC were formed.

Happy 150th birthday this weekend, still amateurs.


----------



## MiK1138 (7 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40475647
> 
> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


I don't see what all the furore was about. a team who have only ever scored 1 goal in Europe are beaten by a team that have only ever scored 1 goal in Europe!!


----------



## Stephenite (8 Jul 2017)

He's a good 'un isn't he? Jermaine Defoe.


----------



## J1888 (14 Jul 2017)

Linfield fans disgracing themselves


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2017)

J1888 said:


> Linfield fans disgracing themselves



What are they doing?


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2017)

AndyRM said:


> What are they doing?



Supporting Linfield?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Supporting Linfield?



I'll set em up...


----------



## J1888 (14 Jul 2017)

AndyRM said:


> What are they doing?



Don't think Celtic took a corner where Linfield fans weren't lobbing missiles


----------



## Spartak (14 Jul 2017)

J1888 said:


> £75m for Lukaku? They really are nuts



£50m for Kyle Walker......

makes Lukaku look a bargain ;-)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jul 2017)

We play host to the mighty Forfar tonight. Do we stand a chance @Marmion ?


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> We play host to the mighty Forfar tonight. Do we stand a chance @Marmion ?



Think that would be a "Yes".


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jul 2017)

Close run thing for a few minutes though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> We play host to the mighty Forfar tonight. Do we stand a chance @Marmion ?


I am just getting in from having endured the gubbing and a few pints before and after in the Wheatsheaf.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jul 2017)

Ah, I wondered if you were there. It was a nice evening for it though and you got to see some cracking goals - you would have had a good view of the first I expect.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jul 2017)

Champions League qualifiers are a nightmare.
Most important games of the season and the season hasn't really started yet.

Celtic V Rosenberg tonight.
First leg. Get through this and there's another round before the group stages.
UEFA really is a rich club cartel


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jul 2017)

Must be terrible trying to compete with clubs whose resources massively outweigh yours.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Must be terrible trying to compete with clubs whose resources massively outweigh yours.



#prayforceltic


----------



## Spartak (26 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Champions League qualifiers are a nightmare.
> Most important games of the season and the season hasn't really started yet.
> 
> Celtic V Rosenberg tonight.
> ...



Bring back the days of the Cup Winners Cup .....

Great competition ;-)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jul 2017)

AndyRM said:


> #prayforceltic



Candlelight virgil


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Candlelight virgil


Was he the holy one in Thunderbirds?


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, m'lady.


Nah, Rocky, you're thinking of Scott Parker...


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jul 2017)

I was looking forward to using the Celtic v Rosenborg game as an excuse to have a beer. But it's not on tv! It's left me feeling a bit stranded as I've already had one can of Skjærgårds Pils and I'm just on the way to the fridge for can no.2.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jul 2017)

What did I miss? Looking forward to a fraught second leg...


----------



## gaz71 (26 Jul 2017)

Stephenite said:


> What did I miss? Looking forward to a fraught second leg...


Sounds like you were lucky it wasnt on tv.At least you had beer.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jul 2017)

Stephenite said:


> What did I miss? Looking forward to a fraught second leg...



77 minutes for Celtic to muster a shot on target. That's about it.

Nils each at half time is decent going I suppose. I reckon they'll get done over in Norway.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jul 2017)

Have to admit that the cycle there and back was far more enjoyable than the match.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2017)

U16 International result today: Scotland 2 England 0


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2017)

I'm toying with the idea of watching Blackburn Rovers next season. I know it might sound daft to some but i watched them play for years in the old 2nd and 3rd divisions and enjoyed it much more than watching them play in the premiership. I've got bored with watching Accy Stanley play the same southern based teams year in year out. I just can't face another season of mundane matches. Stanley play Preston at home in the first round of the league (what's it called now?) cup. I've always wanted to watch them play PNE,so i might go to that game but that could be it for this season. Having a year away might be a good idea.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm toying with the idea of watching Blackburn Rovers next season. I know it might sound daft to some but i watched them play for years in the old 2nd and 3rd divisions and enjoyed it much more than watching them play in the premiership. I've got bored with watching Accy Stanley play the same southern based teams year in year out. I just can't face another season of mundane matches. Stanley play Preston at home in the first round of the league (what's it called now?) cup. I've always wanted to watch them play PNE,so i might go to that game but that could be it for this season. Having a year away might be a good idea.



While I understand your frustration, what you are suggesting is football heresy.


----------



## Inertia (28 Jul 2017)

AndyRM said:


> While I understand your frustration, what you are suggesting is football heresy.


Indeed, traditionally someone in Accys position would support Man Utd.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2017)

Inertia said:


> Indeed, traditionally someone in Accys position would support Man Utd.


Perish the thought!


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2017)

So Celtic are having a kickabout with Sunderland this weekend, and Tommy Robinson has decided to get involved...

http://www.talkingbaws.com/2017/07/tommy-robinson-clashes-celtic-fans-twitter-ahead-sunderland/

What an absolute fud. I hope he gets chinned off a traffic island again.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Jul 2017)

Anyone setting up a premier fantasy football league for this season.?


----------



## Hitchington (30 Jul 2017)

England 1-0 France! Into the semi finals. What a cracking finish from Jodie Taylor. Watched it with my 6 year old niece and now she wants to be a footballer


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jul 2017)

Hitchington said:


> England 1-0 France! Into the semi finals. What a cracking finish from Jodie Taylor. Watched it with my 6 year old niece and now she wants to be a footballer


Very enjoyable game. Although they have adopted the men's habit of taking the ball to the corner flag to kill time, which they did with five minutes of normal time remaining when it was obvious there would be at least a further five because of the injury to the keeper. They promptly lost it, and having fannied about directly from a corner kick they wasted a good attacking opportunity that allowed France to come forward.

I can understand teams doing that in the final minute or two, but not when there is the chance of two or three good attacking opportunities still left for either side.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Jul 2017)

Pretending:


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

Hitchington said:


> England 1-0 France! Into the semi finals. What a cracking finish from Jodie Taylor. Watched it with my 6 year old niece and now she wants to be a footballer



Mum and I were sat here chewing our fingernails down to the elbows.

I love watching ladies' football - far less mucking around than in the men's game. They just get on with it and play. Deffo going to squeeze in some games at Meadow Park when the WSL starts.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2017)

AndyRM said:


> So Celtic are having a kickabout with Sunderland this weekend, and Tommy Robinson has decided to get involved...
> 
> http://www.talkingbaws.com/2017/07/tommy-robinson-clashes-celtic-fans-twitter-ahead-sunderland/
> 
> What an absolute fud. I hope he gets chinned off a traffic island again.



Update: He decided to go into the shop for his book signing, wearing a f*cking Rangers away top... A Celtic fan lobbed a lit firework into the shop and was then introduced to the thick end of baseball bat...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...olence-anti-racist-islamophobia-a7868531.html


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Pretending:
> 
> View attachment 365257


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2017)

Newcastle have made a bold swoop for Mesut Ozil...


----------



## gavgav (2 Aug 2017)

For anyone interested in following the developments in Shrewsbury Town's project to implement the first Safe Standing Zone in an English Football Stadium, the Crowdfunding video has been launched at the below link.

View: https://youtu.be/Fqd7HUwbUJo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2017)

Stokesy's back at Hibs!!


----------



## pjd57 (2 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stokesy's back at Hibs!!


It won't end well.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Aug 2017)

Rosenberg out the way.
One more round to go.
HH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> It won't end well.


It "ended" well enough when we pumped the Sevco!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxkYwoncStw


----------



## pjd57 (2 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> It "ended" well enough when we pumped the Sevco!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxkYwoncStw



I liked him at Celtic but , good player with his head up his ar$e


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2017)

I'd love to know what goes on in Brendan Rodgers' mind...

"Excellent, Leigh Griffiths is fit again. Wait no let's not risk him in this must win game. We'll put a winger up front and that will go really well. Oh it's not going well. Let's put him back on the wing then. Look he's scored. I am a genius."


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2017)

I wonder what Neymar will spend his half a million quid a week on?


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I wonder what Neymar will spend his half a million quid a week on?



Coaching sessions?


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Coaching sessions?


Presumably as he's earning that, after tax, he won't run into future tax evasion issues like Ronaldo and Messi.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2017)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-of-world-record-450m-transfer-from-barcelona
This is one of the reasons why non football fans(quite a lot here on CC)think we're all simple for watching someone kick a ball about,and who can blame them?


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-of-world-record-450m-transfer-from-barcelona
> This is one of the reasons why non football fans(quite a lot here on CC)think we're all simple for watching someone kick a ball about,and who can blame them?



Ludicrous though the fee is, PSG will sell a lot of shirts because of it. Not the first time an over-rated player has been signed for that reason. In my mind this started with Beckham.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-of-world-record-450m-transfer-from-barcelona
> This is one of the reasons why non football fans(quite a lot here on CC)think we're all simple for watching someone kick a ball about,and who can blame them?



I try to divorce the financial side of the game (not always easy) from the on-pitch performance.

As in other walks of life (sporting, media etc) I think these wages are an obscenity. I understand that PSG will probably return more than their outlay on Neymar and also understand that the lad is one of the best players on the planet etc but I still find it problematic.

It's the business model that is so wrong. Based on the premise of hovering up relatively small amounts of money from the hoi polloi via TV subscriptions, merchandise sales and ticket sale and then funnelling the proceeds into the pockets of the very few.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2017)

Neymar is "not expensive" - so says Jose:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40811508

Will be interesting to see how La Liga's 'enquiries' re FFP pan out on this one. Same business model as MCFC where money spent is greater than pure commercial income.

AFAIK most of the other top clubs have pretty much fallen in line with FFP compliance although MCFC and PSG seem to have fallen through the net.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2017)

Neymar's World Cup highlight reel, according to the BBC...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40805087

A scuffed shot, a penalty, a tap in, and one quite good goal (albeit against Cameroon).

Wow.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2017)

May not happen after all...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40814854


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I try to divorce the financial side of the game (not always easy) from the on-pitch performance.
> 
> As in other walks of life (sporting, media etc) I think these wages are an obscenity. I understand that PSG will probably return more than their outlay on Neymar and also understand that the lad is one of the best players on the planet etc but I still find it problematic.
> 
> It's the business model that is so wrong. Based on the premise of hovering up relatively small amounts of money from the hoi polloi via TV subscriptions, merchandise sales and ticket sale and then funnelling the proceeds into the pockets of the very few.



Nearly half a billion quid one one footballer is just downright crazy! I know they talk of market forces and stuff but it's getting beyond a joke. Ok he might bring in more than he'll cost but it's still obscene to pay someone that much for kicking a ball about,and as AndyRM pointed out, he isn't THAT good either.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nearly half a billion quid one one footballer is just downright crazy! I know they talk of market forces and stuff but it's getting beyond a joke. Ok he might bring in more than he'll cost but it's still obscene to pay someone that much for kicking a ball about,and as AndyRM pointed out, he isn't THAT good either.


 
Football has well and truly lost its way. It'll continue to get worse and I hope that one of the 'big boys' eventually goes to the wall. As much as I love a good game of football, I personally can't get excited watching tax dodging journeymen kissing whatever badge they've been asked to wear for the next 3 contracted years before another offer comes in. Give me home grown, academy developed local lads playing in and representing their local towns and communities any day!



AndyRM said:


> Ludicrous though the fee is, PSG will sell a lot of shirts because of it. Not the first time an over-rated player has been signed for that reason. In my mind this started with Beckham.


 
The BBC recently did an article about how PSG may afford this and touched on the shirt sale thing. Apparently the brands that make the shirts often just make a one off payment to the club to make the kits and the actual club doesn't get any more or less money with subsequent shirt sales. The article mentioned that Manchester United get £75m from Adidas regardless whether they shift 5 or 5,000,000 shirts.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2017)




----------



## accountantpete (3 Aug 2017)

La Liga didn't want to take the money so PSG's fancy-priced lawyers hit on the cunning ruse of paying the cash directly to Barca


----------



## mark st1 (3 Aug 2017)

What a waste of talent the French league is one if the worst in European football. Congrats Neymar you will win the domestic league title for the forseable future.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> What a waste of talent the French league is one if the worst in European football. Congrats Neymar you will win the domestic league title for the forseable future.


Maybe £40m a year for the rest of his career will soften the blow. Pure greed


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Aug 2017)

vickster said:


> Maybe £40m a year for the rest of his career will soften the blow. Pure greed


Nothing we wouldn't all do if we got the opportunity.

Sooner or later though one of the big clubs is going to get it's sums wrong and go spectacularly bust. The average audience for live football on the PL's paymaster Sky has fallen to around 1.5 million, even tired old Match of The Day pulls in a million more than that. 

I know the far east makes them a fortune, but that could easily change in the future.


----------



## itchybeard (3 Aug 2017)

£200 million. 
Thing is, I'm not surprised about it...I am gobsmacked, which is so much money for a player but not around the way football spending is now...
Premier league spend the most on transfer period. Still, not a decent team between them...

If fans pay so much to watch football, spend loads on merchandise, TV etc then this is part of the game they are helping with whether they like it or not. 

I have not been to a live men's game in years. I love the game but its too much, i'm not that impulsive. I have watched a women's game, that cost £6 terracing. Man city champions league semi. It was good. I think people watching mens football is addiction, it's routine, habit


----------



## itchybeard (3 Aug 2017)

vickster said:


> Maybe £40m a year for the rest of his career will soften the blow. Pure greed


I would not turn that down.
If i was a binman, got paid 15k a year in the UK, but offered 45k a year elsewhere to be a binman, you know what i'd choose...

40 million is so much money. Footballer or not. Let's be real.


----------



## PaulB (3 Aug 2017)

Here's a question that's bothering me. You're at a women's match and a player of the team you support is on the ball but running up behind her so unseen by your player comes an opponent wanting the ball back. What do you shout?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Aug 2017)

PaulB said:


> Here's a question that's bothering me. You're at a women's match and a player of the team you support is on the ball but running up behind her so unseen by your player comes an opponent wanting the ball back. What do you shout?


"Person on".


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Aug 2017)

PaulB said:


> Here's a question that's bothering me. You're at a women's match and a player of the team you support is on the ball but running up behind her so unseen by your player comes an opponent wanting the ball back. What do you shout?



Next sale is on

3..0. Ah well


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

Edinburgh City getting a bit carried away during the annual invasion


----------



## pjd57 (3 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I'd love to know what goes on in Brendan Rodgers' mind...
> 
> "Excellent, Leigh Griffiths is fit again. Wait no let's not risk him in this must win game. We'll put a winger up front and that will go really well. Oh it's not going well. Let's put him back on the wing then. Look he's scored. I am a genius."




Brendan is a genius.
Hail Hail


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Brendan is a genius.
> Hail Hail


Obviously.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2017)

itchybeard said:


> £200 million.
> Thing is, I'm not surprised about it...I am gobsmacked, which is so much money for a player but not around the way football spending is now...
> Premier league spend the most on transfer period. Still, not a decent team between them...
> 
> ...



For some clubs in the top leagues, sure. But not all clubs are like that. I could get change from £30 at St. James' Park next Saturday.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2017)

Those who say "i wouldn't turn it down if offered to me",yes i know what you mean,but what non football fans and many football fans are saying is that it shouldn't be offered in the first place.


----------



## Sixmile (4 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Those who say "i wouldn't turn it down if offered to me",yes i know what you mean,but what non football fans and many football fans are saying is that it shouldn't be offered in the first place.


 
The very people who complain about how greedy bankers are or how much politicians earn are happy enough to watch some fella get paid multimillions per year to underperform on a football pitch. Heck, i'll even get his name on the back of a £70 shirt!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Aug 2017)

PaulB said:


> Here's a question that's bothering me. You're at a women's match and a player of the team you support is on the ball but running up behind her so unseen by your player comes an opponent wanting the ball back. What do you shout?



'Hard on?'


----------



## pjd57 (4 Aug 2017)

Celtic V Astana in the CL qualification.

Long trip. Not sure if it's even in Europe.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Aug 2017)

PaulB said:


> Here's a question that's bothering me. You're at a women's match and a player of the team you support is on the ball but running up behind her so unseen by your player comes an opponent wanting the ball back. What do you shout?



"Why aren't you in the kitchen?"


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Celtic V Astana in the CL qualification.
> 
> Long trip. Not sure if it's even in Europe.



Kazakhstan.

Tough draws for all the UK clubs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Celtic V Astana in the CL qualification.
> 
> Long trip. Not sure if it's even in Europe.


Glasgow won't be before too much longer


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Aug 2017)

Peoples republic of Glasgow..


----------



## Donger (4 Aug 2017)

Oh no ! I think I'm actually optimistic about the new season again for the first time in years. As a Birmingham City fan, it's always hope that ends up being the real killer. 

Special mention also to my local village club, Forest Green Rovers .... Plastered all over the world's media for the last few days as the world's leading vegan and eco-friendly football club. There's certainly never a dull moment at that club. Never mind all the odd stuff, I just think it's an extraordinary achievement for a club from little Nailsworth to get into the Football League structure. It's going to be an interesting experience for some of the visiting fans, approaching the ground via a single-track lane and arriving at a stadium next door to a field full of llamas. Bring it on!


----------



## pjd57 (4 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Glasgow won't be before too much longer


It's the EU that the English voters decided we should leave, not Europe.


Anyway , new league season starts tomorrow. Me and the bike are heading to Celtic Park.
7 in a row awaits.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> It's the EU that the English voters decided we should leave, not Europe.
> 
> 
> Anyway , new league season starts tomorrow. Me and the bike are heading to Celtic Park.
> 7 in a row awaits.



Unlikely. This is Killie's year.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2017)

Donger said:


> Oh no ! I think I'm actually optimistic about the new season again for the first time in years. As a Birmingham City fan, it's always hope that ends up being the real killer.
> 
> Special mention also to my local village club, Forest Green Rovers .... Plastered all over the world's media for the last few days as the world's leading vegan and eco-friendly football club. There's certainly never a dull moment at that club. Never mind all the odd stuff, I just think it's an extraordinary achievement for a club from little Nailsworth to get into the Football League structure. It's going to be an interesting experience for some of the visiting fans, approaching the ground via a single-track lane and arriving at a stadium next door to a field full of llamas. Bring it on!



Likewise. It's the hope that kills you.


----------



## pjd57 (5 Aug 2017)

Celtic 4 Hearts 1


Slightly flatters Hearts.


----------



## postman (5 Aug 2017)

Leeds United are in Europe this year.Two weeks in Benidorm.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Aug 2017)

Courtois penalty miss and the ball will pass Mars soon.Expected to catch up with Voyager 2 in a couple of years.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2017)

postman said:


> Leeds United are in Europe this year.Two weeks in Benidorm.



Winning start to the season


----------



## postman (6 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Winning start to the season



We were out in a restaurant today and i kept asking my youngest find the score.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Celtic 4 Hearts 1
> 
> 
> Slightly flatters Hearts.



Great.I've got a fiver on Celtic to win the SPL.

Reckon it will be tight though.Should only win it by 25+ points this time round.


----------



## User6179 (6 Aug 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Great.I've got a fiver on Celtic to win the SPL.
> 
> Reckon it will be tight though.Should only win it by 25+ points this time round.



What are you going to do with the 50 pence if you win?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2017)

Eddy said:


> What are you going to do with the 50 pence if you win?



Litre of Buckfast probably ?


----------



## User6179 (6 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Litre of Buckfast probably ?



It is about £10 a litre, cheaper drinking meths.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Aug 2017)

Eddy said:


> What are you going to do with the 50 pence if you win?



No if about it,pal.


----------



## User6179 (6 Aug 2017)

Lonestar said:


> No if about it,pal.



You could lose the betting slip!


----------



## Lonestar (6 Aug 2017)

Eddy said:


> You could lose the betting slip!



What betting slip?


----------



## User6179 (6 Aug 2017)

Lonestar said:


> What betting slip?



Never mind ,it was a joke, the only way to lose the bet is if you lost the slip.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Aug 2017)

Eddy said:


> Never mind ,it was a joke, the only way to lose the bet is if you lost the slip.



Normally I bet online so mine was a joke.I haven't really put a fiver on Celtic.I was on a WUM.


----------



## Slick (6 Aug 2017)

Winning start from the blue half of Glasgow too. Here's hoping they can sustain that this season.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2017)

Aberdeen are the strongest I've seen them for a while. McInnes has recruited well.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2017)

Slick said:


> Winning start from the blue half of Glasgow too. Here's hoping they can sustain that this season.



"Half"?


----------



## Sixmile (7 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Celtic 4 Hearts 1
> 
> 
> Slightly flatters Hearts.


 
As a Celtic fan, is it even possible to get excited about a new season? I mean, Celtic will stroll to another championship and it'll hardly be a shock, surprise or a final day decider when Celtic win it. At least Barcelona have Real Madrid to keep it interesting while they steamroll the rest.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2017)

Sixmile said:


> As a Celtic fan, is it even possible to get excited about a new season? I mean, Celtic will stroll to another championship and it'll hardly be a shock, surprise or a final day decider when Celtic win it. At least Barcelona have Real Madrid to keep it interesting while they steamroll the rest.


I've been going to games for over 50 years now and still enjoying it as much as ever.
Excited ? Not sure if I'm the excitable type of guy.
Enjoy it when it's good.
Forget it instantly when it's not, and lately it's another excuse to get my bike out.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Aug 2017)

Sixmile said:


> As a Celtic fan, is it even possible to get excited about a new season? I mean, Celtic will stroll to another championship and it'll hardly be a shock, surprise or a final day decider when Celtic win it. At least Barcelona have Real Madrid to keep it interesting while they steamroll the rest.



Funny you should mention those two, they're as despised by fans in Spain as the bigot sisters are here -


View: https://youtu.be/PUgYpJyZIA4


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2017)

Burnley's "friendly" was abandoned at half time,on Saturday .http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...with_Hannover_abandoned_due_to_crowd_trouble/
It looks like the Dingles met their match when it comes to football hooligans.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Funny you should mention those two, they're as despised by fans in Spain as the bigot sisters are here -
> View: https://youtu.be/PUgYpJyZIA4


 
Interesting watch that. I've got to agree with some of the comments on the video that it's the 'emergence of the arm chair fan and the TV money that has ruined football'. I love watching football but I've never bought a sports package as I wouldn't want to feed what I see as the problem. We've a generation of "football experts" who've never been through a turnstile, never followed a team for even a season, don't support their local clubs but instead their opinions and views on football are based on what they've heard some tv commentator say or what they've read scrolling on their phone.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Aug 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Interesting watch that. I've got to agree with some of the comments on the video that it's the 'emergence of the arm chair fan and the TV money that has ruined football'. I love watching football but I've never bought a sports package as I wouldn't want to feed what I see as the problem. We've a generation of "football experts" who've never been through a turnstile, never followed a team for even a season, don't support their local clubs but instead their opinions and views on football are based on what they've heard some tv commentator say or what they've read scrolling on their phone.



Get a lot of that in Scotland with guys who'll slag off their local club and Scottish football whilst heading to the pub to watch "Man Yoo" or whoever "their" team is.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2017)

Sixmile said:


> Interesting watch that. I've got to agree with some of the comments on the video that it's the 'emergence of the arm chair fan and the TV money that has ruined football'. I love watching football but I've never bought a sports package as I wouldn't want to feed what I see as the problem. We've a generation of "football experts" who've never been through a turnstile, never followed a team for even a season, don't support their local clubs but instead their opinions and views on football are based on what they've heard some tv commentator say or what they've read scrolling on their phone.



This. So much.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Get a lot of that in Scotland with guys who'll slag off their local club and Scottish football whilst heading to the pub to watch "Man Yoo" or whoever "their" team is.



We've got several of those at Killie. I know one in particular who is an absolute melt, constantly having a go at our fans and players but choosing to drive down to Manchester to support "United". Total fud.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Funny you should mention those two, they're as despised by fans in Spain as the bigot sisters are here -
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/PUgYpJyZIA4





Bigot sisters?

I'm a football fan.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2017)

Football is not a TV show


----------



## Slick (7 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> "Half"?


At least.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2017)

Slick said:


> At least.



I know it's difficult to accept, but there are more than two teams available to support in Glasgow.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I know it's difficult to accept, but there are more than two teams available to support in Glasgow.


Glasgow's Green and White


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Glasgow's Green and White


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2017)




----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2017)

I bought my ticket for Accy versus PNE tomorrow night.http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/08/coley-pne-will-see-different-stanley/
I'm looking forward to that one. Preston have sold their allocation of 2200. Let's hope there's not more of them than us.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

Sounds like Killie are taking a decent number to Parkhead tonight.

Shame Celtic haven't decided to up our allocation as we've sold out! Should have a cash gate for tonight. Be about 20k tops I reckon.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

Killie down by 2 after 20 minutes. Gonna be a loooong night.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2017)

@Accy cyclist will be enjoying himself, one nil up against Preston already.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

That's three.

I suppose they are out for revenge. Last time we played in this tournament we beat them and knackered their treble.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Aug 2017)

I'm sure the Falkirk Stadium was built on an Indian burial ground or something, it's always bloody freezing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Accy cyclist will be enjoying himself, one nil up against Preston already.


 Oh what a win that was! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/08/stanley-preston-2/ We were heading for the exit gate to beat the traffic,then they equalised. I went for a pee,came back and Billy Kee,all 5ft 7 of him, climbed high and headed home.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> I'm sure the Falkirk Stadium was built on an Indian burial ground or something, it's always bloody freezing.



It's bad, but ICT is worse.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> It's bad, but ICT is worse.



Nearly went up there the other week - should be ok in July surely?

I've heard Gayfield in February is a chilling experience.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Nearly went up there the other week - should be ok in July surely?
> 
> I've heard Gayfield in February is a chilling experience.



Unless you're sat in the sun, hypothermia is a real possibility.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2017)




----------



## pjd57 (9 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's three.
> 
> I suppose they are out for revenge. Last time we played in this tournament we beat them and knackered their treble.


Maybe not what you want to hear , but the football Celtic played last night was a real pleasure to watch.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Maybe not what you want to hear , but the football Celtic played last night was a real pleasure to watch.



Who were they playing? Barcelona?


----------



## AndyRM (10 Aug 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Who were they playing? Barcelona?



Last side to beat Celtic I believe, which is sort of impressive until all that is wrong with Scottish football is pointed out. 

Personally I would find being a Celtic fan deeply unsatisfying.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Last side to beat Celtic I believe, which is sort of impressive until all that is wrong with Scottish football is pointed out.
> 
> Personally I would find being a Celtic fan deeply unsatisfying.


Personally I don't.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Personally I don't.



That's nice. How many do you reckon you'll put past Partick? 5? 6?


----------



## Lonestar (10 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's nice. How many do you reckon you'll put past Partick? 5? 6?



Seven I reckon.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's nice. How many do you reckon you'll put past Partick? 5? 6?


2 or 3. Three points , no injuries, no fuss. Big game next Wednesday


----------



## Dayvo (10 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's nice. How many do you reckon you'll put past Partick? 5? 6?



Big fish an' all that...


----------



## pjd57 (10 Aug 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Big fish an' all that...


Thistle had a great win away this week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2017)

More 'BBC moved up north' bias - seemingly it's all about Manchester again this year. Where have I heard that before?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40856491


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Thistle had a great win away this week.



They've not beaten Celtic since 1995...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Nearly went up there the other week - should be ok in July surely?
> 
> I've heard Gayfield in February is a chilling experience.


Having played and watched games there, I can assure you it's not just in February


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Having played and watched games there, I can assure you it's not just in February



How about watching a game suspended from a crane?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> How about watching a game suspended from a crane?
> 
> View attachment 367693


No thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That's nice. How many do you reckon you'll put past Partick? 5? 6?





pjd57 said:


> 2 or 3. Three points , no injuries, no fuss. Big game next Wednesday


1.

That was 1.

Meanwhile, GIRFUY newco


----------



## AndyRM (12 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> 1.
> 
> That was 1.
> 
> ...



Brendan is a genius though, don't forget.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Brendan is a genius though, don't forget.


Obvs


----------



## Lonestar (12 Aug 2017)

Rangers lost already.Congratulations Celtic for winning the SPL.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Rangers lost already.Congratulations Celtic for winning the SPL.



They weren't even close last season, and they won't be for some time. Aberdeen are the best bet, again, for getting comparatively close.


----------



## Roadhump (13 Aug 2017)

Everton v Stoke yesterday: A duller than dull first half, lit up in its final moments by a fairy tale moment as Wayne Rooney scores a great headed goal.......oh, the sentimental fool in me!!!

Second half was more open and better. Rooney may not be as quick as a few years ago, but still such a clever player and was MOTM.


----------



## Lonestar (13 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> They weren't even close last season, and they won't be for some time. Aberdeen are the best bet, again, for getting comparatively close.



Good point.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Aug 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Everton v Stoke yesterday: A duller than dull first half, lit up in its final moments by a fairy tale moment as Wayne Rooney scores a great headed goal.......oh, the sentimental fool in me!!!
> 
> Second half was more open and better. Rooney may not be as quick as a few years ago, but still such a clever player and was MOTM.



Pleased or not to have him back ? I've a mate who is a season ticket holder who is not happy at all with him coming back.


----------



## J1888 (13 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Brendan is a genius though, don't forget.



Can't really win then - you're grousing because you thought Celtic might hit Partick for 5 goals and then snarking because they only beat them by 1!


----------



## J1888 (13 Aug 2017)

Nice to see the Banter Years continue for the Bears.

Really seems like Pedro has bought into the mindset too, he managed to shoehorn in a 'Wearrapeepul' into hiw postmatch interview yesterday. Played, Pedro.


----------



## Slick (13 Aug 2017)

We ur though.


----------



## Lonestar (13 Aug 2017)

Jonjo Shelvey...Stupid red card for him.Deserved as we can see by the replays.


----------



## Roadhump (13 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Pleased or not to have him back ? I've a mate who is a season ticket holder who is not happy at all with him coming back.


Overall, the sentimental fool in me wins and I'm glad he's back, which it seems most are. But, a few fans still haven't forgotten the way he left and find it hard to forgive, and others don't want us to be "Wayne Rooney FC".

The state the club was in, on and off the pitch in 2004 though, he was always going to be sold and the money we got probably saved the club from going under, as well as enabling us to sign a few other players who did a good job for a few years.

As for WRFC, that's the way the world is these days, and if it benefits us by selling a few more shirts, fine. He is nearly 32 though, so I doubt we'll get more than 2, or 3 years at the most out of him.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Aug 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Overall, the sentimental fool in me wins and I'm glad he's back, which it seems most are. But, a few fans still haven't forgotten the way he left and find it hard to forgive, and others don't want us to be "Wayne Rooney FC".
> 
> The state the club was in, on and off the pitch in 2004 though, he was always going to be sold and the money we got probably saved the club from going under, as well as enabling us to sign a few other players who did a good job for a few years.
> 
> As for WRFC, that's the way the world is these days, and if it benefits us by selling a few more shirts, fine. He is nearly 32 though, so I doubt we'll get more than 2, or 3 years at the most out of him.



That Lukaku is a bit tasty


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> That Lukaku is a bit tasty


It's going to be a long season...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Aug 2017)

https://www.change.org/p/scottish-f...ti-rangers-views-amongst-referees-in-scotland



> We at Follow We Will are fed up with anti-Rangers refereeing that is happening way too often. So we have gone to the SFA to complain, the thing is we need as many signatures as possible to get them to act.



Surprised to see Yoda leading the whining. Isn't he a bit green for that lot?


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> Can't really win then - you're grousing because you thought Celtic might hit Partick for 5 goals and then snarking because they only beat them by 1!



Brevity isn't your thing then?


----------



## Roadhump (13 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> That Lukaku is a bit tasty


Don't get too excited about today, he always scores against West Ham, they must hate him .

Lethal in front of goal. Play to his strengths and he will get 30 plus goals for you, easy.

I liked him, but despite his goals, some of our fans weren't keen because his first touch is often poor, and he has an annoying habit of getting caught offside time and time again, and after a near miss he tends to stand in the 6 yard box looking up to the heavens with his hands holding his face, instead of getting back in the game. His record against the top sides needs to improve too.

There's probably only Harry Kane who is a better centre forward in the PL, but polish up Lukaku's game and he would be even better still.


----------



## Slick (13 Aug 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> https://www.change.org/p/scottish-f...ti-rangers-views-amongst-referees-in-scotland
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised to see Yoda leading the whining. Isn't he a bit green for that lot?


Signed.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Aug 2017)

It's a sad day for Scottish football when laying the head on someone is an offence


View: https://twitter.com/BenTheTim/status/896661349161422848


----------



## Slick (13 Aug 2017)




----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Jonjo Shelvey...Stupid red card for him.Deserved as we can see by the replays.



Agreed.

Despite losing Lejeune and Dummet early doors, Newcastle were well in the game.

Kane should have been off too.


----------



## J1888 (14 Aug 2017)

Slick said:


> View attachment 367965



Honest to God, guy gets abuse constantly from Rangers fans and then they're crying because he makes a gesture at them? 

Did Celtic fans do a petition for Lafferty swearing? 

Dish it out, prepare to take it (advice goes to Celtic, Aberdeen etc too)


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Aug 2017)

On yesterday's showing, Man U make ominous viewing for any other 'contenders'. They looked just like Chelsea last season after they reorganised themselves post-Arsenal-drubbing: precise, powerful, unplayable. If I was a betting man I'd put money on them for the title. After one game? Yes, after one game - that game. (I'm not a fan, BTW...rather the opposite, if anything.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2017)




----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2017)

If I started a petition every time something annoyed me about Scottish fitba, the internet would fill up quickly.


----------



## Slick (14 Aug 2017)




----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2017)

Mere millions spent to win part time leagues before taking two seasons to get out of the second division. 

Such an inspiring story.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> On yesterday's showing, Man U make ominous viewing for any other 'contenders'. They looked just like Chelsea last season after they reorganised themselves post-Arsenal-drubbing: precise, powerful, unplayable. If I was a betting man I'd put money on them for the title. After one game? Yes, after one game - that game. (I'm not a fan, BTW...rather the opposite, if anything.)


Beating West Ham does not qualify you as a title contender. Playing well against West Ham does not qualify you as a title contender. Tearing West Ham to shreds does not qualify you as a title contender.

FACT.


----------



## Slick (14 Aug 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2017)

Really?


----------



## Slick (14 Aug 2017)

Really.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Aug 2017)

Slick said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8



Oh, one of them


----------



## Slick (14 Aug 2017)




----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2017)

If the referee was in the six yard box it would be even harder to work out who was who.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Despite losing Lejeune and Dummet early doors, Newcastle were well in the game.
> 
> *Kane should have been off too*.



Without a doubt - we can argue about whether or not Cahill should've had a red but Kane's was clear cut and should definitely have been a red.

I too thought Newcastle were well in the game until their sending off. My Spuds supporting Son-in-Law phoned during the match and said they (Spuds) were absolutely shocking and were lucky to be ahead.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> On yesterday's showing, Man U make ominous viewing for any other 'contenders'. They looked just like Chelsea last season after they reorganised themselves post-Arsenal-drubbing: precise, powerful, unplayable. If I was a betting man I'd put money on them for the title. After one game? Yes, after one game - that game. (I'm not a fan, BTW...rather the opposite, if anything.)



For balance, from what I've seen WHUFC played poorly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2017)

At last - a bit of balance and sanity from the hysterical sporting press (source: The Times):

_Crisis? Show Chelsea some respect_

_So apparently there's a "crisis" at Chelsea who are 90 (albeit disappointing) minutes into the defence of their title, who boast the footballer of the year, manager of the year and four members of the team of the year, who have invested £60 million in one of the best centre forwards in the world and who have a ludicrously wealthy owner who may soon bankroll more signings. They showed plenty of spirit when reduced to nine men against Burnley, almost recording a momentous fightback. They have Eden Hazard to come back and TiéMourinhoé Bakayoko to come in. They have the clinical lvaro Morata still to start a game and he is an upgrade on the disruptive, departing Diego Costa._

_Things are undeniably tense at Chelsea, and matters could worsen at Wembley against Tottenham Hotspur on Sunday, but crisis? Blackpool and Blackburn Rovers fans would love that sort of crisis. So some perspective is required. Chelsea are partly victims of the media cycle, hunting lows after a high, the process accelerated by social media, that digital den of iniquity, invective and impatience. If Arsenal had lost to Leicester City on Friday, the frothing focus would have been less on Chelsea. Antonio Conte's team have issues but the doom-mongers have kicked in early. What the champions need is a bit more public defiance from Conte, and a bit less negativity in his declarations and body language. What Chelsea need is a tweaking of the internal dynamic to ensure that exceptional youth players are promoted and assimilated, even if points are risked. What they need is some composure among the players, avoiding stupid challenges and sarcasm towards officials. What they need is the wonderful Morata starting. But crisis? Hardly. The champions deserve a bit more respect.
_
We definitely look light on the squad front so, depending on last minute signings, it may or may not be a tough season ahead. Top 3 and a good run in the CL will do me.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Without a doubt - we can argue about whether or not Cahill should've had a red but Kane's was clear cut and should definitely have been a red.
> 
> I too thought Newcastle were well in the game until their sending off. My Spuds supporting Son-in-Law phoned during the match and said they (Spuds) were absolutely shocking and were lucky to be ahead.



I know hindsight is a helluva thing, but this is pretty damning:






Weirdly, a Toon supporting friend claims that nobody would be talking about Kane's challenge if Shelvey hadn't been sent off. Don't understand his stance on that one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I know hindsight is a helluva thing, but this is pretty damning:
> 
> View attachment 368143
> 
> ...



Hope Kane hurt his nuts with that one - how that is not a red is beyond me.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope Kane hurt his nuts with that one - how that is not a red is beyond me.



He's English and plays for the weirdly beloved Tottenham so it's all fine.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> He's English and plays for the weirdly beloved Tottenham so it's all fine.



To paraphrase you re the Cahill tackle:

He's English and plays for the weirdly unloved Chelsea so it's all not fine.


----------



## Donger (15 Aug 2017)

Just to out myself as an old fogey (and not responding to anything particular above), someone needs to tell the young 'uns that football did not begin with the introduction of the Premier League.

I am currently watching a 40 year old edition of "The Big Match". Among other games, the main feature match that has just finished was a 2nd Division match from 1977 between Fulham and Charlton Athletic. Remember when they used to mix some big matches from lower leagues into the highlights shows? (For _real_ football fans who understood their significance). Nowadays if you are not in the Prem you get sidelined to a separate show, never to taint the sacred franchise.

In the Fulham team that day were, among others, Bobby Moore, Rodney Marsh, and a certain George Best. Very muddy pitch and it was said that neither team was near their best, but I found it surprisingly watchable - even without a back-pass rule or a bus full of substitutes. End of match interviews featured moustachioed, sheepskin-coated players saying things like "The lads worked very, very hard and we realise we've got to work very hard to get out of it". Makes you all misty-eyed with nostalgia.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2017)

Donger said:


> Just to out myself as an old fogey (and not responding to anything particular above), someone needs to tell the young 'uns that football did not begin with the introduction of the Premier League.
> 
> I am currently watching a 40 year old edition of "The Big Match". Among other games, the main feature match that has just finished was a 2nd Division match from 1977 between Fulham and Charlton Athletic. Remember when they used to mix some big matches from lower leagues into the highlights shows? (For _real_ football fans who understood their significance). Nowadays if you are not in the Prem you get sidelined to a separate show, never to taint the sacred franchise.
> 
> In the Fulham team that day were, among others, Bobby Moore, Rodney Marsh, and a certain George Best. Very muddy pitch and it was said that neither team was near their best, but I found it surprisingly watchable - even without a back-pass rule or a bus full of substitutes. End of match interviews featured moustachioed, sheepskin-coated players saying things like "The lads worked very, very hard and we realise we've got to work very hard to get out of it". Makes you all misty-eyed with nostalgia.



Them was the days when tackles were tackles and sports science was all about which ale was best as a pre-match tipple.


----------



## pjd57 (17 Aug 2017)

5-0 in the first leg.

I think it's safe to assume Celtic are in the Champions League groups


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2017)




----------



## J1888 (18 Aug 2017)

Patrick Roberts coming back for another year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

Scott Allan interview


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Scott Allan interview
> View attachment 368754



He forgot about his loan spell at MK Dons. Anyone who plays for them is automatically a fud.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> He forgot about his loan spell at MK Dons. Anyone who plays for them is automatically a fud.


And his loan spell at Forfar probably means everyone at all other Angus clubs hates him, and Forfar fans probably hate him for only playing 4 games


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

He is however another player with some potential who has gone downhill since moving to Celtic; there seems to be a pattern...


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> He is however another player with some potential who has gone downhill since moving to Celtic; there seems to be a pattern...



No... Really?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> No... Really?!


I hope everyone was sitting down when they read my comment...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2017)

Phew! 3 nil to Chelsea then!


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2017)

Amusing story with a happy ending. Walsall fan coming down for the match at Fratton Park yesterday books a bargain hotel, only 11 miles away. Doesn't check travel arrangements first. Yup, on the Isle of Wight....
https://www.joe.co.uk/sport/one-walsall-fan-had-an-absolute-nightmare-with-away-game-planning-138744


----------



## LiamW (23 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> He is however another player with some potential who has gone downhill since moving to Celtic; there seems to be a pattern...


Strange signing to be honest, although he was a decent player I think Hibs was his level. Never good enough for Celtic and probably only signed to get one over sevco.


----------



## LiamW (23 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> 5-0 in the first leg.
> 
> I think it's safe to assume Celtic are in the Champions League groups


Never in doubt


----------



## User482 (23 Aug 2017)

Rooney has retired from England duty. Which he could've done before being offered a recall...


----------



## LiamW (23 Aug 2017)

All about stroking his ego you see.


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2017)

I saw Hercules of Alicante on Saturday night, it was great even with only about 6k there in a 25k+ stadium, they have slipped into the regional leagues and are the team everybody wants to beat. They totally dominated a game against Olot CF from Cataluna but drew 1-1 against a team who scored with their only shot of the game!

Friendly locals, nice badge, good stadium, 15 Euros entrance, (110 ST) and best of all, cold beers at my seat.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> Rooney has retired from England duty. Which he could've done before being offered a recall...


After 2004 would have been a good time for him to go.


----------



## User482 (23 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> After 2004 would have been a good time for him to go.


After 2004, I thought he mirrored England perfectly - great against poor opposition, and left wanting when it mattered.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

Champions League draw:

MUFC - easy group.

LFC - slightly harder but still easy group.

MCFC - bit harder still but a moderate group.

CFC - hard group softened by one outlier I've never heard of (Qarabag). Will be glad to get through to the round of 16 in 1st or 2nd.

THFC - bloody hard group.

Lucky old Mou'.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2017)

Celtic, a group they'll be lucky to get more than 4 points from.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Celtic, a group they'll be lucky to get more than 4 points from.



Oooops! Forgot Celtic.

Bloody arrogant Englishman!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oooops! Forgot Celtic.
> 
> Bloody arrogant Englishman!



Typical!!


----------



## J1888 (24 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Celtic, a group they'll be lucky to get more than 4 points from.



We'll get 7


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> We'll get 7





I was being generous.


----------



## J1888 (24 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I was being generous.



Beat Anderlecht home and away, draw at home to PSG. You read it here first. Finishing 3rd has to be the aim and I don't see why that's not possible.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Aug 2017)

Just back from Split and it's hard to imagine a more football-mad city. Hajduk insignias absolutely everywhere. The atmosphere for Everton's visit was always going to be really intimidating

Now it's 1-2 on aggregate it's very much game on and you can easily see Split winning this


----------



## J1888 (24 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Just back from Split and it's hard to imagine a more football-mad city. Hajduk insignias absolutely everywhere. The atmosphere for Everton's visit was always going to be really intimidating
> 
> Now it's 1-2 on aggregate it's very much game on and you can easily see Split winning this



Yes, it's a wonderful city and Hajduk are popular all along that bit of coast. Real fanatics!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> Beat Anderlecht home and away, draw at home to PSG. You read it here first. Finishing 3rd has to be the aim and I don't see why that's not possible.



Think you'll beat Anderlecht at home, draw away and lose all other games, as will Anderlecht. 

A point off PSG? Ha.

We shall see though!


----------



## J1888 (24 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Think you'll beat Anderlecht at home, draw away and lose all other games, as will Anderlecht.
> 
> A point off PSG? Ha.
> 
> We shall see though!



Of course, I have no idea what will happen. Anderlecht at home is clearly the game we are capable of winning. Glad to be in the draw and realistic aim is 3rd spot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2017)

Sellic will get pumped


----------



## pjd57 (24 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> Beat Anderlecht home and away, draw at home to PSG. You read it here first. Finishing 3rd has to be the aim and I don't see why that's not possible.


In it to win it.
9 points at home. At least one away.


----------



## J1888 (25 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Sellic will get pumped



May well do, but we're just happy to be there and get £30m. Peter Lawwell should ensure that none of you ungrateful clubs get any of the cash that our success affords you. We'll have our £270k back, thank you.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> May well do, but we're just happy to be there and get £30m. Peter Lawwell should ensure that none of you ungrateful clubs get any of the cash that our success affords you. We'll have our £270k back, thank you.



£365k this year, ta.


----------



## J1888 (25 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> £365k this year, ta.



OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> OUTRAGEOUS!



We're going to use ours to sign Rogic for a couple of weeks.


----------



## LiamW (25 Aug 2017)

That'll get the laces in his boots.

Best use it to buy pies for monster munch.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> May well do, but we're just happy to be there and get £30m. Peter Lawwell should ensure that none of you ungrateful clubs get any of the cash that our success affords you. We'll have our £270k back, thank you.


Hardly makes up for you plundering anyone showing some promise and then not developing them further or loaning them out to 3rd division clubs in England...


----------



## J1888 (25 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Hardly makes up for you plundering anyone showing some promise and then not developing them further or loaning them out to 3rd division clubs in England...



Ciftci? Guy has had chances and is rubbish. Rest of our players on loan are out to Scottish clubs - all of whom came through our youth system, apart from Christie, who is doing well for Aberdeen and I would think has a career at Celtic, and Scott Allan, who had ONE, yes that's ONE good season a Hibs, on which basis Celtic bought him. He has reverted to type and been garbage everywhere else he has gone.

When we're talking about youth players, nearly half of our starting XI last Saturday were from our academy, so we're doing fine for young players.


----------



## LiamW (25 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> Ciftci? Guy has had chances and is rubbish. Rest of our players on loan are out to Scottish clubs - all of whom came through our youth system, apart from Christie, who is doing well for Aberdeen and I would think has a career at Celtic, and Scott Allan, who had ONE, yes that's ONE good season a Hibs, on which basis Celtic bought him. He has reverted to type and been garbage everywhere else he has gone.
> 
> When we're talking about youth players, nearly half of our starting XI last Saturday were from our academy, so we're doing fine for young players.


Plus 2 of their players came through OUR youth set up.

Some people just love a moan about the champions.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2017)

Yeah, you really showed a lot of interest in O'Donnell when you binned him in 2011... Partick did more to develop him.

Likewise Thomas - Motherwell did more for him.

And this is the point. You have the resources to hoover guys up and can cherry pick the very best, leaving scraps for the rest of us. Is it any wonder our league and national side are a joke?

You may call it moaning, the rest of us call it venting our (totally justified) frustrations. To be fair, going back to split gate receipts would go a long way to improving the game in Scotland.


----------



## LiamW (25 Aug 2017)

Funny how this was never mentioned when the old rangers were going great guns in the late 80's & 90s and hovering up all the best players and winning 9 titles in a row.

I care not for your moaning as I can remember my team being badly run on and off the park. I'm loving this period of dominance and long may it continue. Celtic look after No1, no one else. It's up to your team to get better, it's not an issue for anyone else.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2017)

You've missed my point. Never mind.


----------



## LiamW (25 Aug 2017)

No I didn't, I chose to address the dig at Celtic while you ignored the oldco rangers doing the exact same thing previously.

You have issues with big teams winning trophies I get that, but sort out your club 1st before you moan about others.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2017)

Errrr... there's a 96 page thread about that...

I don't have any issue with a big team winning trophies, I have an issue with resources being so unevenly split that it ruins the rest of the game in Scotland.


----------



## LiamW (25 Aug 2017)

Take it up with your board and the SFA/SPFL then and stop blaming Celtic.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2017)

I have, trying to get the SFA (or our board, previously) to do or change anything is an exercise in futility.


----------



## LiamW (25 Aug 2017)

Well at that's something we can agree on. Reagan and Doncaster are totally clueless and unfit for office, but it goes deeper than that as well.

The SFA has always been a jobs for the boys club, that will never change unfortunately.


----------



## J1888 (25 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, you really showed a lot of interest in O'Donnell when you binned him in 2011... Partick did more to develop him.
> 
> Likewise Thomas - Motherwell did more for him.
> 
> ...



Interesting article on the Record's website (I know, unlikely as it sounds) which draws out that one team dominating a league, a bad national team does not make.


----------



## J1888 (25 Aug 2017)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/opinion/sport/celtic-keeping-scotland-footballing-map-11048964


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/opinion/sport/celtic-keeping-scotland-footballing-map-11048964



*Bets self it was written by Craig Swan*

Yep. A "journalist" employed solely so the Daily Ranger can't be accused of total bias.

There is, I suppose, a nugget of truth in the article. But it's small, and his justification is flawed IMO.


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2017)




----------



## J1888 (25 Aug 2017)

Slick said:


>



Better hope that County don't wipe that smile off your face


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> Better hope that County don't wipe that smile off your face


I hope not, but might fast forward what seems to be an ever clearer conclusion to my teams current predicament. 

The smile was actually for a very different reason. Despite my dislike for your team, I happen to think anything that brings 3 big European teams to Glasgow can only be deemed to be a good thing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Aug 2017)

Somebody fetch a bin bag for Bilic. 

He's got to go, what a disasterous start.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Somebody fetch a bin bag for Bilic.
> 
> He's got to go, what a disasterous start.



And not for the 11 blokes on the pitch?


----------



## User482 (26 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Somebody fetch a bin bag for Bilic.
> 
> He's got to go, what a disasterous start.


I've been supportive until now, but he needs to turn this around quickly.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Aug 2017)

Dayvo said:


> And not for the 11 blokes on the pitch?


The eleven blokes on the pitch are better quality than this. If your workforce are performing well below their potential then you replace the foreman with someone who can organise and motivate them better.


----------



## Slick (26 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> Better hope that County don't wipe that smile off your face


Right back at you.


----------



## J1888 (26 Aug 2017)

Slick said:


> Right back at you.



Still invincible


----------



## Slick (27 Aug 2017)

J1888 said:


> Still invincible


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Somebody fetch a bin bag for Bilic.
> 
> He's got to go, what a disasterous start.



Have always supported bilic but i think enough is enough(and take noble with you).


----------



## Lonestar (27 Aug 2017)

Meanwhile at Anfield.............


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Meanwhile at Anfield.............


A team with a shaky defence. And Arsenal.....


----------



## Lonestar (27 Aug 2017)

StuAff said:


> A team with a shaky defence. And Arsenal.....



4 to zip and shocking.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2017)

Looks like Wenger is trying to compete with Bilac to be the first to get the sack this season. I like the man and he's been good for the game, but he is surely well past his sell by date now. No other club would be as patient as Arsenal have been over the last few years.

It would once have been heresy to say that about a manager who guided his team to three FA Cup wins in four years, but the game has changed and the cup now means bugger all to Premiership clubs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2017)

Good to see some English bias returning to the Scottish Football Thread.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good to see some English bias returning to the Scottish Football Thread.


Don't worry, we'll soon be back to nine pages on how Fife Thistle are doing in division eleventy twelve.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2017)

I must apologise to all West Ham and Arsenal fans,, it is my fault your teams are conceding so many goals. 

I joined the fantasy league at work and picked Joe Hart and two Arsenal defenders for my team.

On the bright side Leeds won again


----------



## accountantpete (27 Aug 2017)

He's done it again!


----------



## pjd57 (27 Aug 2017)

accountantpete said:


> He's done it again!
> 
> View attachment 370294


Don't mention the EBT or Souness might need resus


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Don't worry, we'll soon be back to nine pages on how Fife Thistle are doing in division eleventy twelve.



They've lost their opening two games, against Leslie Hearts (2-3) and St. Monan's Swallows (1-3).

Currently sitting bottom of the KFAFA Championship.

Burntisland United are next to visit on Saturday.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Aug 2017)

Maybe we should create a "non-league chat" thread for our Scottish commerads ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> They've lost their opening two games, against Leslie Hearts (2-3) and St. Monan's Swallows (1-3).
> 
> Currently sitting bottom of the KFAFA Championship.
> 
> Burntisland United are next to visit on Saturday.


Now this I'd love to see, St Monan's Swallows v Barcelona in the Champions League final.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Now this I'd love to see, St Monan's Swallows v Barcelona in the Champions League final.



St. Monan's would scoosh it, by 3 or 4.


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Maybe we should create a "non-league chat" thread for our Scottish commerads ?


Maybe we should hold a spelling bee for our English cousins.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> In it to win it.
> 9 points at home. At least one away.



I fancy going to a Celtic match,mainly out of curiosity and to experience the atmosphere. Can you tell me. Are tickets easily available and roughly how much are they?


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I fancy going to a Celtic match,mainly out of curiosity and to experience the atmosphere. Can you tell me. Are tickets easily available and roughly how much are they?


You'd love the Pedigree Chum burgers at half-time Accy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> You'd love the Pedigree Chum burgers at half-time Accy.


I'd like to go because they do seem to Winalot of their games. Get it? Winalot!


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Get it?


Yep...
...


----------



## pjd57 (31 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I fancy going to a Celtic match,mainly out of curiosity and to experience the atmosphere. Can you tell me. Are tickets easily available and roughly how much are they?


Most league games are available.
I think it's about £28 or £29 a go but you can usually get spare season tickets outside the shop for £20.
Champions league nights are great , but they're £50 a time this season if you're not a season ticket holder.
£115 for the 3 games if are.


http://www.celticfc.net/tickets


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2017)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I fancy going to a Celtic match,mainly out of curiosity and to experience the atmosphere. Can you tell me. Are tickets easily available and roughly how much are they?


Don't forget to start some offensive songs about the pope to ingratiate yourself with the fans. It is expected of newcomers to the ground. 

And wear a royal blue shirt, they'll love that and take you to heart.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Aug 2017)

Save yourself some money and buy a Pogues CD instead @Accy cyclist.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'd like to go because they do seem to Winalot of their games. Get it? Winalot!



Thanks for repeating the joke - I never would've got there if you hadn't.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2017)

Watching Giggsy tonight and I am wondering if he has had a few doses of Botox?


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2017)

Do yourself a favour and turn over and watch a real game. Scotland looking good for the 3 points tonight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2017)

Slick said:


> Do yourself a favour and turn over and watch a real game. Scotland looking good for the 3 points tonight.


The man's a genius


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2017)




----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Sep 2017)

Just endured ten minutes of Ingerlund v Malta. 

I'd rather watch Sheffield Wednesday v Sheffield Wednesday in a meaningless end of season match. A weekend's league football lost through this crap.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I fancy going to a Celtic match,mainly out of curiosity and to experience the atmosphere. Can you tell me. Are tickets easily available and roughly how much are they?


Ah, you like a sure thing eh? Imagine the tension at a Celtic match... will we win this game by 3, or just 2 goals? Will we win the world's least competitive league by February or March? It must be a knife edge for Celtic fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Ah, you like a sure thing eh? Imagine the tension at a Celtic match... will we win this game by 3, or just 2 goals? Will we win the world's least competitive league by February or March? It must be a knife edge for Celtic fans.


Yeah i know what you mean. Like i said earlier though,i'd like to go out of curiosity and to sample the atmosphere.The football, i'm not that bothered about I'd also like to go to a Rangers match sometime. I'm not bothered,either will do. Rangers v Celtic would be fun,don't you think? I don't think i'd get a ticket for that one though.


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. Like i said earlier though,i'd like to go out of curiosity and to sample the atmosphere.The football, i'm not that bothered about I'd also like to go to a Rangers match sometime. I'm not bothered,either will do. Rangers v Celtic would be fun,don't you think? I don't think i'd get a ticket for that one though.


I couldn't promise you an old firm ticket, but if ever you need a ticket for Ibrox just give me a shout. I could probably just about bring myself to call a few friends if you wanted a ticket for the other mob.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2017)

Slick said:


> I couldn't promise you an old firm ticket, but if ever you need a ticket for Ibrox just give me a shout. I could probably just about bring myself to call a few friends if you wanted a ticket for the other mob.


Thanks. I might take you up on that offer soon.


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks. I might take you up on that offer soon.


Any time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2017)

Slick said:


> Any time.


I still have the green and white scarf i bought when Burnley played Celtic in the Anglo-Scottish Cup in 1978. I bought it to keep safe,as i was standing in the away fans end. I also have a Rangers scarf given to me once. I can wear either. I'm like a chameleon


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I still have the green and white scarf i bought when Burnley played Celtic in the Anglo-Scottish Cup in 1978. I bought it to keep safe,as i was standing in the away fans end. I also have a Rangers scarf given to me once. I can wear either. I'm like a chameleon


We call that a jump the dyke round here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2017)

Slick said:


> We call that a jump the dyke round here.


I think there's a fans coach that goes from Preston(about 15 miles from me)to Celtic matches. I might try and find those who organise it and ask if they could let me go with them.

Edit...I've found this.
https://www.facebook.com/prestonemeraldcsc/
I suppose i could ask them for a lift.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Sep 2017)

What's this,another new kit?







It looks crap! Why are we now wearing charcoal ffs?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Sep 2017)

You need your eyes testing @Accy cyclist, it's blue.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> You need your eyes testing @Accy cyclist, it's blue.


That's supposed to be blue?!





No,this is blue!






That colour's more a faded black to me. Anyway,whatever colour it is,it's crap.

I wonder how much the "designer" got paid for coming up with a strip that's all one bland colour,without any other colour or markings on it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Sep 2017)

Just found another Blackburn shirt, i wanted but never bought/





This one's from 1990. We were going on holiday to Scarborough,i wanted this to take with me but it hadn't arrived in the club shop before we set off,so i bought the yellow away jersey instead. I wasn't happy but that's all they had in those days. I still have that yellow jersey. I saw the same jersey for sale with this lot 
https://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/other-uk-clubs/league-one/blackburn.html the other year. It was on sale for £220! I thought about asking them if they wanted to buy mine,but i kept it instead.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's supposed to be blue?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your next poll should be about colour theory. Specifically shades.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's supposed to be blue?!
> 
> 
> No,this is blue!





Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 371185



How can both of those shirts be blue, the bottom one is quite clearly murky grey


----------



## accountantpete (2 Sep 2017)

Sterling's disappointment at not getting his dream move to The Arse clearly showed in his first half performance.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Sep 2017)

A percentage I know was approached by the manager of the local football team to consider giving shirt sponsorship. When asked, they were told the figure they had in mind was £4000.00. Why so much, they asked. Well we need a full strip for 20 players , both home and away kit, warm up track suits and thermal suits for the substitutes, plus additional kit for the coaches.

Her son, who plays for said team, is 8 years old!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Sep 2017)

The second word above should be person!!!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Sep 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> A percentage I know was approached by the manager of the local football team to consider giving shirt sponsorship. When asked, they were told the figure they had in mind was £4000.00. Why so much, they asked. Well we need a full strip for 20 players , both home and away kit, warm up track suits and thermal suits for the substitutes, plus additional kit for the coaches.
> 
> Her son, who plays for said team, is 8 years old!!


Jesus, I think they're being a bit optimistic aren't they? A full Nike strip for a squad of 15 adult players is under 400 pounds. Buying kits for teams usually works out at about 25 pounds per player. Which kids team needs bloody matching tracksuits?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2017)

Bloody 'ell! The Finnish goalkeeper just made* 4* saves in *5* seconds in the last minute of their WC qualifier against Iceland.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Your next poll should be about colour theory. Specifically shades.


Wow,*another *post about me allegedly making lots of polls. If you want to be amusing, try and come up with something better than that next time.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wow,*another *post about me allegedly making lots of polls. If you want to be amusing, try and come up with something better than that next time.



I've fired my writer. Hopefully the new guy will be better.


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2017)

Rovers, Accrington, Rovers, Accrington, bloody flip flop footie fans.

Shay McCartan is a dud.


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Jesus, I think they're being a bit optimistic aren't they? A full Nike strip for a squad of 15 adult players is under 400 pounds. Buying kits for teams usually works out at about 25 pounds per player. Which kids team needs bloody matching tracksuits?



Yep, I coached for years, a few hundred sorts out your junior squad. Full kit, spares and track suit tops (cold/subs) is all they need.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2017)

MarkF said:


> Rovers, Accrington, Rovers, Accrington, bloody flip flop footie fans.
> 
> Shay McCartan is a dud.


So what's wrong with watching more than one team? You don't get any better thought of for your "loyalty". To me football clubs have become like shops or pubs. Whichever offers the best deal to me, i will then use. Shay McCartan's a decent player. Maybe it's your manager who doesn't know how to get the best out of him.


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> So what's wrong with watching more than one team? You don't get any better thought of for your "loyalty". To me football clubs have become like shops or pubs. Whichever offers the best deal to me, i will then use.







Accy cyclist said:


> Shay McCartan's a decent player. Maybe it's your manager who doesn't know how to get the best out of him.



He does, he's benched him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

I saw highlights of the Malta v England game last night. I now accept that England's new away strip is blue in colour,albeit a navy blue. Just thought i'd tell you.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw highlights of the Malta v England game last night. I now accept that England's new away strip is blue in colour,albeit a navy blue. Just thought i'd tell you.



Did you seriously think it wasn't blue?


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Did you seriously think it wasn't blue?


Yes i did. The pic' i put on here the other night,to me was of a charcoal coloured strip. I saw the highlights down the pub last night and saw a navy blue. Perhaps the tv has "higher definition",which makes things clearer?
I have a jacket here. I'm convinced it's charcoal in colour,but some say it's dark brown,some say it's black.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes i did. The pic' i put on here the other night,to me was of a charcoal coloured strip. I saw the highlights down the pub last night and saw a navy blue. Perhaps the tv has "higher definition",which makes things clearer?
> I have a jacket here. I'm convinced it's charcoal in colour,but some say it's dark brown,some say it's black.



What colour do you think this dress is?


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> What colour do you think this dress is?
> 
> View attachment 371718


Is it yours?
Lilac and brown,i'd say.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> What colour do you think this dress is?
> 
> View attachment 371718


Green or blue?
https://www.gumtree.com/p/suzuki/2005-05-suzuki-ignis-4-grip-1.5-5-door-4x4-80000-miles/1264659060
More green than blue,but not totally green, to me.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Green or blue?
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/suzuki/2005-05-suzuki-ignis-4-grip-1.5-5-door-4x4-80000-miles/1264659060
> More green than blue,but not totally green, to me.



It's green. Which is a combination of yellow and blue.


----------



## User6179 (4 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> It's green. Which is a combination of yellow and blue.



Looks gold and white to me and the England strip looks purple but I am colour blind, I once had a Marin mountain bike jersey that was green until somebody told me it was grey


----------



## User6179 (4 Sep 2017)

Two wins out of two for Scotland and we move from 4th in the table to 4th in the table.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

So England are almost there and Northern Ireland could follow them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Sep 2017)

I dont know whether i can watch any more England..i Didn't bother tonight..the malta first half was usual cluless rubbish..apparently they scored in the second, i guess the malta men were tired


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2017)

Earnest, honest, striving triers, like Jones, Henderson and Dier would have got clubman of the year awards, when I played, but nowhere near the first choice picks.
Mundane


----------



## User6179 (4 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> What colour do you think this dress is?
> 
> View attachment 371718




Have you changed that pic ? 

I am on the monitor upstairs and the dress is different colour to when I looked downstairs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

If i hear that "Screwfix sponsors coverage of England football on ITV" again, i'll grrrrr!!!


----------



## Lonestar (5 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> I dont know whether i can watch any more England..i Didn't bother tonight..the malta first half was usual cluless rubbish..apparently they scored in the second, i guess the malta men were tired



Missed it and I'm not sorry.Wait till we meet a team that's any good.We will get shafted yet again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2017)

User said:


> looks like the Republic of Ireland will struggle to qualify for the World Cup even if we finish second it looks like we might be the 9th best and fail to make the play offs,
> although it won't stop me watching, its always nice to be there even if we would struggle, as we are very hit and miss at the moment.


But you'll be cheering the north on if they get there,i hope?


----------



## Fnaar (7 Sep 2017)

Miss Goodbody gets really excited when there's a good header in the box


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2017)

Some common sense:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41188235

Leicester please take note: it is 17.00 BST on the Thursday before the new campaign begins and not 17.00.14


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Philippe Coutinho has returned to Liverpool FC training today
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/www.JOE.co.uk/videos/965493060281427/




Somehow I don't think this seasons Mr Couthino will be as productive as last seasons. LFC need to wise up, if Real Madrid or Barca come calling every player wants to leave, & rightly so too. Which top talent, a big club & 2 seasons away from the very top, would go to Anfield now?


----------



## pjd57 (7 Sep 2017)

It'll be good to get back to proper football again.
International games are utter crap at least 99% of the time.


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2017)

pjd57 said:


> It'll be good to get back to proper football again.
> International games are utter crap at least 99% of the time.



Yep, and I think Qatar will be time international football jumps the shark.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2017)

MarkF said:


> Yep, and I think Qatar will be time international football jumps the shark.


The whole Qatar thing is corporate sport at it's worst. Other than a huge financial rake off for those running (Ruining) the game holding the world cup there has not got a single thing going for it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The whole Qatar thing is corporate sport at it's worst. Other than a huge financial rake off for those running (Ruining) the game holding the world cup there *has not got a single thing going for it.[/*QUOTE]



Dunno about that - I've heard that diving cheats are going to be stoned. Should help to get rid of the rot at the heart of the game.


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> cheats are going to be stoned


They're going to find getting weed a bit tricky...


----------



## 13 rider (7 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Some common sense:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41188235
> 
> Leicester please take note: it is 17.00 BST on the Thursday before the new campaign begins and not 17.00.14


We would not have been scrambling about at the last minute if Chelsea hadn't come in at the last minute to get Drinkwater and pay over the odds because Barkley turned you down . The way clubs do business in the window appears to be chaos . Look at the Sanchez saga Arensal probally going to lose 30 plus million


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Some common sense:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41188235
> 
> Leicester please take note: it is 17.00 BST on the Thursday before the new campaign begins and not 17.00.14



I disagree. Puts the PL out of sync (even more) with every other league in Europe and England. A sensible approach (for everyone) would be having the summer window open from 1 June to 31 July unless there's a world cup, and for a week in January.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I disagree. Puts the PL out of sync (even more) with every other league in Europe and England. A sensible approach (for everyone) would be having the summer window open from 1 June to 31 July unless there's a world cup, and for a week in January.


Agree can't buy but players can be sold to clubs abroad


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Agree can't buy but players can be sold to clubs abroad



It's funny the way the PL is shafting itself. But when you're operating in a market where Kyle Walker is valued at £50 million what are you supposed to do?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> We would not have been scrambling about at the last minute if Chelsea hadn't come in at the last minute to get Drinkwater and pay over the odds because Barkley turned you down . The way clubs do business in the window appears to be chaos . Look at the Sanchez saga Arensal probally going to lose 30 plus million



Yes, it is chaotic. Although to be fair the Chelsea/Drinkwater saga was running for a good couple of weeks before the window closed so not a reason why the deadline was missed imo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I disagree. Puts the PL out of sync (even more) with every other league in Europe and England. A sensible approach (for everyone) would be having the summer window open from 1 June to 31 July unless there's a world cup, and for a week in January.



Doesn't FIFA stipulate a 12 week transfer window? (Not that that couldn't be changed.)


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Doesn't FIFA stipulate a 12 week transfer window? (Not that that couldn't be changed.)



To be honest I've got no idea! I don't pay a huge amount of attention to windows if I'm honest. The pool of players that Killie chase are generally unattached and can be signed whenever.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, it is chaotic. Although to be fair the Chelsea/Drinkwater saga was running for a good couple of weeks before the window closed so not a reason why the deadline was missed imo.


I'm just bitter and twisted you've pinched are 2 best midfielders in 12 months


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2017)

Watched a bit of the Hamilton v Celtic game last night. Lovely to hear the chants of "IRA" before BT turned the crowd noise down a bit.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Sep 2017)

I thought the high boot was a red card straight away.

Man C v Liverpool.



AndyRM said:


> Watched a bit of the Hamilton v Celtic game last night. Lovely to hear the chants of "IRA" before BT turned the crowd noise down a bit.



I would guess Celtic won for once,then?


----------



## mark st1 (9 Sep 2017)




----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

And Brighton score 3!!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2017)

Lee Mason - awful, awful ref'. Full view of clear handball and doesn't give it - myopic.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2017)

Accrington are up to 2nd in the table,after a fine 3-0 win against Carlisle.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/09/stanley-carlisle-5/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

Forfar were defeated 2-1 by Alloa, with their goals coming in the 88th and 94th minutes 
Hibs drew 1-1 at Perth against St.Johnstone, happy enough with that 
In the amateur game, we won 4-2


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Sep 2017)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 372552


That kind of backfired eh, plastic Manc?

Stoke did pretty well. Shame your manager has a lack of even basic manners in his makeup.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> That kind of backfired eh, plastic Manc?
> 
> Stoke did pretty well. Shame your manager has a lack of even basic manners in his makeup.



Poor form by Jose - supposed to be a club ambassador.

Unsurprisingly brushed under the carpet on MOTD - would've been different if JM was still at the helm of Chelsea.


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Poor form by Jose - supposed to be a club ambassador.
> 
> Unsurprisingly brushed under the carpet on MOTD - would've been different if JM was still at the helm of Chelsea.


Eh? Both managers were asked about it on camera and they replayed the incident.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> Eh? Both managers were asked about it on camera and they replayed the incident.



I was referring to the pundits who I thought treated it as just 'one of those things'. Should've made that clearer.

If I missed _them_ saying much more about it it was probably because I was dozing off waiting for Chelsea to come on deep into the show.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> That kind of backfired eh, plastic Manc?
> 
> Stoke did pretty well. Shame your manager has a lack of even basic manners in his makeup.



Drew 2-2 away to Stoke not really unexpected as they are annoyingly difficult to beat on their day. And "my manager" he doesn't work for me you cucking funt. And I'd take a 2-2 draw over a 5-0 spanking at the Emptihad any day ya nobber


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Sep 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Drew 2-2 away to Stoke not really unexpected as they are annoyingly difficult to beat on their day. And "my manager" he doesn't work for me you cucking funt. And I'd take a 2-2 draw over a 5-0 spanking at the Emptihad any day ya nobber


I'm not a Liverpool fan. Oh and nice language, does aggression and ignorance run in the blood for anyone associated with your club when a bit of criticism comes back your way? Seems to be a theme.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2017)

I'm visiting Liverpool next week and I thought I've take in the Liverpool v Burnley game while I'm there. So I phoned the ground and asked, "What time do you kick off"

The guy replied, "About every twenty minutes".


----------



## mark st1 (10 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'm not a Liverpool fan. Oh and nice language, does aggression and ignorance run in the blood for anyone associated with your club when a bit of criticism comes back your way? Seems to be a theme.



So why feel the need to comment on a picture which you'd have no interest in ? And I fail to see how I would take any thing you said as criticsm ? As stated I have no influence over Jose or the way he acts and tbh I couldn't care less how he acts. Over hyped and over paid the lot of them. I appreciate good football off field antics of players or managers I have no interest in. I will however always banter the deluded bin dippers at every opportunity.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Sep 2017)

mark st1 said:


> So why feel the need to comment on a picture which you'd have no interest in ?



Because it's wonderful schadenfreude to see any United follower gleefully dishing it out, and then throwing the big hissy when a bit comes back their way. But as I say, this lack of class is _the United way. _


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Because it's wonderful schadenfreude to see any United follower gleefully dishing it out, and then throwing the big hissy when a bit comes back their way. But as I say, this lack of class is _the United way. _


Give it a rest mate and grow up. Mark doesn't need to defend Man Utd in any way. He's a fan, that is all.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Give it a rest mate and grow up. Mark doesn't need to defend Man Utd in any way. He's a fan, that is all.


I've not asked him to defend anything. He dished out sly digs at another team which is fine, but then can't accept a bit back, which is comical. 

He's also called me a "cucking funt" and yet I'm the one that needs to grow up? 

Do behave yourself.


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I've not asked him to defend anything. He dished out sly digs at another team which is fine, but then can't accept a bit back, which is comical.
> 
> He's also called me a "cucking funt" and yet I'm the one that needs to grow up?
> 
> Do behave yourself.


Give over. He made fun of a rival because they got stuffed, something we all do from time to time. You're taking it too seriously.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> Give over. He made fun of a rival because they got stuffed, something we all do from time to time. You're taking it too seriously.



Lol. No we don't all do it. I don't do it because pride often comes before a fall. 
But a United fan does it and then can't take a bit back, and _I'm_ the bad guy? I think my point is made, I'm done.


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Lol. No we don't all do it. I don't do it because pride often comes before a fall.
> But a United fan does it and then can't take a bit back, and _I'm_ the bad guy? I think my point is made, I'm done.


I'm sure you've convinced yourself.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2017)

Frank de Boer didn't last long. His previous tenure at Inter Milan was only slightly longer at 85 days.


----------



## User482 (11 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Frank de Boer didn't last long. His previous tenure at Inter Milan was only slightly longer at 85 days.


Bilic could be joining him if West Ham lose tonight - he and the chairman don't seem to be getting along too well.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Frank de Boer didn't last long. His previous tenure at Inter Milan was only slightly longer at 85 days.




With a nice 0% PL win ration. OK it was only 4 games.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2017)

I wonder what the payoffs were.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2017)

A fair wack I would guess. They must be.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Sep 2017)

Maybe Big Sam will have a second spell at Selhurst Park.

Who else would want to go there?


----------



## Dayvo (11 Sep 2017)

Oh, just read that Roy Hodgson is game for a laugh.


----------



## Inertia (11 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Oh, just read that Roy Hodgson is game for a laugh.


he'd have to be, he's managed England


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Frank de Boer didn't last long. His previous tenure at Inter Milan was only slightly longer at 85 days.



One down....


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2017)

Maybe they'll give Ronald a shot?


----------



## flake99please (11 Sep 2017)

I doubt he could do a worse job of it.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Sep 2017)

Seems a tad harsh. I watched the game yesterday they didn't play badly at all. Benteke is woeful though relying on him to bag 20+ goals a season is going to be tough.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Seems a tad harsh. I watched the game yesterday they didn't play badly at all. Benteke is woeful though relying on him to bag 20+ goals a season is going to be tough.



It's a mad decision by whoever is in charge of a club that makes Newcastle look relatively level headed. 

I rated Benteke when I first saw him, looked a proper footballer, but his career seems to be going badly wrong. Whether that's poor management or lack of application remains to be seen.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Sep 2017)

Appointing Roy Hodgson as a troubleshooter is about as desperate as it gets.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> It's a mad decision by whoever is in charge of a club that makes Newcastle look relatively level headed.
> 
> I rated Benteke when I first saw him, looked a proper footballer, but his career seems to be going badly wrong. Whether that's poor management or lack of application remains to be seen.



Indeed he did a proper old fashioned striker he seemed. Not sure what went wrong. After 10 mins of the West Ham game though they look a different team with Carroll up front. If him and chicharito click that could be interesting,


----------



## User482 (11 Sep 2017)

The Irons' title challenge is back on track.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> The Irons' title challenge is back on track.


Still possible after only four games.


In theory, anyway.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> The Irons' title challenge is back on track.



Almost out of the relegation zone too!


----------



## User482 (11 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Almost out of the relegation zone too!


We're lulling everyone into a false sense of security


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Sep 2017)

Thought we struggled against a good huddersfield defence.Bit of luck with the first goal but a win is a win.

Still got lanzini and Arnautović to come back so hopefully things will start looking up.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Sep 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Appointing Roy Hodgson as a troubleshooter is about as desperate as it gets.



They turned to him after failing to entice Allardyce back.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2017)

http://newsthump.com/2017/09/12/roy...e-just-hours-before-being-given-managers-job/


----------



## pjd57 (12 Sep 2017)

Champions League at Celtic Park, and I'm taking my bike.

Perfect.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2017)

Thank goodness for BT Sport.

Up the Blues!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thank goodness for BT Sport.
> 
> Up the Blues!



Indeed!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Champions League at Celtic Park, and I'm taking my bike.
> 
> Perfect.



Long night ahead methinks, and almost certainly the end of the unbeaten run.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Sep 2017)

Really enjoy these cartoons by Dave Squires, especially this one ripping the mickey out of Palace, and especially Klipperty Klopp.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...e-premier-league-bats-and-roy-hodgsons-return


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2017)

Love Dave Squires. Up there with Lee Healey, Quentin Blake and Ralph Steadman for me, properly great illustrators.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2017)

What a stonking goal by Zappacosta!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Sellic will get pumped



And so...

With sanctions to come because of an idiot running onto the park and trying to boot Mbappe. Probably not closed doors, but a hefty fine.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Sep 2017)

Just back from a very wet and windy York Road where 309 Tranmere fans are making the long trip home after a 1-0 defeat. 88th minute winner happy days


----------



## pjd57 (12 Sep 2017)

PSG look a real class act. 


Enjoyed the 15 mile round trip on the old bike. No way I was leaving the new one outside .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Sep 2017)

pjd57 said:


> PSG look a real class act.
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the 15 mile round trip on the old bike. No way I was leaving the new one outside .



With the money they've spent whilst circumventing FFP they really ought to look class.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Sep 2017)

Not the best night for The History Club.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Sep 2017)

Russian fans at it again. Classy country.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...feree-narrowly-escapes-injury-spartak-moscow/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Russian fans at it again. Classy country.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...feree-narrowly-escapes-injury-spartak-moscow/



Russia & Turkey - not good places for football fans. Chuck 'em out of the comp's I say.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not the best night for The History Club.



It's never going to be when they have a manager who doesn't understand how defending works.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Russia & Turkey - not good places for football fans. Chuck 'em out of the comp's I say.



Can you imagine what next years World Cup affair is going to bring


----------



## AndyRM (14 Sep 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Can you imagine what next years World Cup affair is going to bring



A _lot _of police.

If it even happens. The US and North Korea might have blown up the planet by then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Sep 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Can you imagine what next years World Cup affair is going to bring


They predicted mass disturbances, before the 2012 Euro finals in Poland and Ukraine. Nothing happened.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> They predicted mass disturbances, before the 2012 Euro finals in Poland and Ukraine. Nothing happened.



Not entirely true. It wasn't on a massive scale (as feared by Panorama), but there were at least 2 pretty major skirmishes that I can remember between Russia v Poland and Ireland v Poland.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Not entirely true. It wasn't on a massive scale (as feared by Panorama), but there were at least 2 pretty major skirmishes that I can remember between Russia v Poland and Ireland v Poland.


The media were "bigging it up" for two years before the event took place."Neo Nazis" will be waiting to attack England fans,they told us. Mind you,don't they say that every time the Euros and World cup are to be played in Europe?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2017)

Not a great start for Hodgson's side.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Not a great start for Hodgson's side.


I wonder what is the longest that a team has gone into the season without a goal?


----------



## Dayvo (16 Sep 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder what is the longest that a team has gone into the season without a goal?



Looks like Palace might make it all the way to May.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Looks like Palace might make it all the way to May.


To answer my own question the Guardian reckon that Palace do have the record. No other top division team has managed to go the first five games without a goal since the founding of the football league. I have a mate who supports Palace, I'll have to tell him...


----------



## Dayvo (16 Sep 2017)

After today's mauling, Watford's 'defence' should be forever known as 'The Gap.'


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2017)

Palace's next three games;

Man C
Man U
Chelsea

Oh dear...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Palace's next three games;
> 
> Man C
> Man U
> ...



They beat us last year so that's not too bad a run for them!


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> After today's mauling, Watford's 'defence' should be forever known as 'The Gap.'


Given City's current run of form that's slightly unfair.
Very, very, very slightly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2017)

Klippety's in bother I think.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Sep 2017)

'Arry's been sacked (or left by 'mutual' consent) by Birmingham .

He'll be a shoe-in for Roy Hodgson at Palace , I reckon.


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2017)

And Spurs still haven't won a league game at Wembley....


----------



## Dayvo (16 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> And Spurs still haven't won a league game at Wembley....



Think they might struggle there this season.

Last year they were undefeated at WHL, winning 17 and drawing 2: Wembley, I'd imagine, would be more of a motivator for the visiting team than the home one. Time will tell.


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Think they might struggle there this season.
> 
> Last year they were undefeated at WHL, winning 17 and drawing 2: Wembley, I'd imagine, would be more of a motivator for the visiting team than the home one. Time will tell.


Well, notwithstanding the win in midweek, they clearly are....


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> 'Arry's been sacked (or left by 'mutual' consent) by Birmingham .
> 
> He'll be a shoe-in for Roy Hodgson at Palace , I reckon.


Untriffic.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2017)

Surprised and pleased to see Killie take a point from Pittodrie, especially having come back from a goal down. I'm starting to wonder if this might be like the season we had Mixu when we were rank until Halloween then everything clicked.

Unlikely, but a fan can dream.


----------



## Hitchington (17 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> After today's mauling, Watford's 'defence' should be forever known as 'The Gap.'


We had our 5th and 6th choice centre backs playing and City were helped by starstruck ref and assistants, but no excuses though. At least we had a go and Silva didn't play a negative defensive formation. City should win everything this season on that display.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Sep 2017)

Hitchington said:


> We had our 5th and 6th choice centre backs playing and City were helped by starstruck ref and assistants, but no excuses though. At least we had a go and Silva didn't play a negative defensive formation. *City should win everything this season* on that display.



They won't.

The only team from the English top flight that came close to winning everything was the Reds with their '99 treble - probably the best footballing achievement in this country in my lifetime. They were a far stronger and more cohesive unit than today's MCFC imo and even they couldn't manage to make a clean sweep of pots.

I think MCFC will do well this season but their limitations are in defence - they look slick in midfield and have obvious firepower up front. But, to me at least, the link between defence and midfield is disjointed and their defence seems all at sea at times. They've thrown some serious money into their defence but it doesn't seem to be gelling at the moment

They are off to a good start in the Prem' but they've had a pretty easy intro' with their fixtures tbh.

Hope they don't stuff us at The Bridge later this month in which case I may have to eat my words


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Sep 2017)

Hmmm. Even match. First half Gooners, second half The Blues.

Kante/Fabregas are an ineffectual midfield pairing - hope I never see that combo again.

Oliver got the Luiz red right but otherwise was utterly useless. Kolasinac who went down with a mighty squawk and played dead for a few minutes made an amazing recovery though - I wished my old body healed that fast.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2017)

Hibs managed to take a 2-0 lead and convert it into a 2-2 draw. 
Forfar got pumped 0-5 by Arbroath, surely Gary Bollan must resign or the board sack him now. 
In the amateur game, we won 4-2.


----------



## Roadhump (18 Sep 2017)

I see Ronald Koeman is now the bookies' neck and neck favourite with Slaven Bilic to be the next managerial casualty:

http://www.thesackrace.com/next-premier-league-manager-to-leave

Ah well, Ronald, if you sell your main goalscorer and replace him with a load of one paced number 10s, what do you expect?

Think it's going to be a long hard season for Everton. Fourth defeat in a row. Ironically the best performance of those 4 losses, today resulted in the heaviest defeat after a final five minute implosion (which I fully expected once Utd got their second, such is the mental fragility of our team at the moment). Good players but no pace, no width and you're always going to struggle at the back if your defensive linchpin is Ashl(iabilit)ey Williams.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Sep 2017)

I do not have an opinion on Football anymore, I support Palace....

Bakery Sako - 55k a week!!? Looked about 4 stone overweight yesterday yet got muscled off a header buy a tiny left back. Puncheon seems to have turned going around in circles in to an art form. And we have somehow converted Cabaye into a second rate midfielder. The One shining light yesterday was Loftus Cheek and he is on loan from those west London twots who have snaffled up all the young talent with no intention of ever bringing them through but cannot bare the thought someone else might want a look in! Then you have our 30 million pound striker who has never really been a lead the line target man yet we seem intent on launching balls at him, wouldn't be that bad but we are launching them 15ft around him, poor sod. We play a natural left footer on the right wing "as he prefers it" and force a right footer to play on the left so you have endless cutting back to try and cross it, even I could defend against those. Players like Delalany and Mutch getting contract extensions and backroom staff having a good splash of ex Palace about them. We hire a Continental coach to play "Barcelona" type possession football, then wonder why is doesn't work out when we have a team that could have been assembled by Graham Taylor to play counter attack or long ball. Then we do not support them in the transfer window. Then Appoint good old Roy. You couldn't make this stuff up really. Hopefully Roy might bring a bit of sanity but I bet he was thinking what have done, this was meant to be my swansong!

I would love to know what clause Pardew signed to keep his gob shut, he has been bursting at the seams trying to keep it in. Chairmen should be seen and not heard, particularly when it comes to team and playing style!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

All this talk of Premiership unrest makes me think about how life's much simpler in the lower leagues. My team's doing ok at the moment. It's early days as they say,but Stanley are looking good at the moment. Could this be their year for promotion? http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ague-two/11039587/chesterfield-1-2-accrington

On about the Premiership,i noticed Rob Elliot is performing so well for Newcastle these days. He was our goalkeeper when Stanley won the conference 11 years ago. He was a vital part of that promotion winning side. I wouldn't say we wouldn't have won promotion without him,but i don't think we'd have won the league by 11 clear points. Is he one of the best uncapped English goalkeepers around? I'd say if he was from one of the lesser expectations countries like Scotland or Wales,he'd have 20-30 caps by now!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2017)

Elliot has been capped @Accy cyclist.

For Ireland.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Elliot has been capped @Accy cyclist.
> 
> For Ireland.


Well i didn't know that! I heard him talking the other day on tv. I've got more of an Irish accent than him! I know the other loanee keeper in Stanley's promotion side (Darren Randolph) has played for Ireland.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> All this talk of Premiership unrest makes me think about how life's much simpler in the lower leagues.



A good draw for Barnet ,1-1 away to Carlisle. Almost a win, Carlisle got the equaliser in the 87th minute.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Elliot has been capped @Accy cyclist.
> 
> For Ireland.



Not much of a record though.
*
2004* Republic of Ireland U19 1 
*2014–* Republic of Ireland 4 

I thought he'd have had more appearances than that.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i didn't know that! I heard him talking the other day on tv. I've got more of an Irish accent than him! I know the other loanee keeper in Stanley's promotion side (Darren Randolph) has played for Ireland.



Randolph was actually born in Ireland. Elliot has Irish heritage which qualifies him. 

The most over-looked English keeper going is Fraser Forster I reckon.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not much of a record though.
> *
> 2004* Republic of Ireland U19 1
> *2014–* Republic of Ireland 4
> ...



Shay Given only (properly) retired in 2016.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Elliot has Irish heritage



"Heritage", i like that! Once of a day it had to be no less that grandparents. Now it's "My great, great, great, great, great grandfather".


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> All this talk of Premiership unrest makes me think about how life's much simpler in the lower leagues. My team's doing ok at the moment. It's early days as they say,but Stanley are looking good at the moment. Could this be their year for promotion? http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ague-two/11039587/chesterfield-1-2-accrington
> 
> On about the Premiership,i noticed Rob Elliot is performing so well for Newcastle these days. He was our goalkeeper when Stanley won the conference 11 years ago. He was a vital part of that promotion winning side. I wouldn't say we wouldn't have won promotion without him,but i don't think we'd have won the league by 11 clear points. Is he one of the best uncapped English goalkeepers around? I'd say if he was from one of the lesser expectations countries like Scotland or Wales,he'd have 20-30 caps by now!




Quite true.
I have supported and been going to see Chelsea play since 1974. I gave up my ST a few years back now. I just wasn't made to feel welcome by the club or even feel part of the club anymore rather then being seen as a cash cow. The big clubs don't really want ST holders anymore. They want the day tripper who buys into the whole thing and who spend more money. In the club shop, food, programmes etc.
I do miss it so do go to the occasional game every now and then. But you are now talking a day out at football costing £100. Ticket, travel, beer, food etc It soon adds up.

Since getting rid of the ST I have been meeting up with mates on CL evenings in a pub to watch it, have beers, something to eat and it's half the cost whilst having some good banter with your mates rather then having to sit next to some random day tripper who has no idea.

I have also been going to see Bromley FC play in the National League. OK nowhere near as good football being played but it is jolly fun. £15 a ticket, I can cycle to the ground. I can drink a beer on the terrace and I can stand where I want in the ground.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I can cycle to the ground.



Can you take your bike into the ground though? I used to ride to Accy and they'd let me take it into the ground,as long as i left it away from where someone could trip over it. Then they got all heavy about health and safety,saying i had to leave it outside. I now leave it at a friends,across the road from the ground.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Can you take your bike into the ground though? I used to ride to Accy and they'd let me take it into the ground,as long as i left it away from where someone could trip over it. Then they got all heavy about health and safety,saying i had to leave it outside. I now leave it at a friends,across the road from the ground.




Bromley FC is a surprisingly modern ground with good facilities. (It has a 3G pitch). It's also inside a park so the bike stands are well out of the way.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Sep 2017)

Roadhump said:


> I see Ronald Koeman is now the bookies' neck and neck favourite with Slaven Bilic to be the next managerial casualty:
> 
> http://www.thesackrace.com/next-premier-league-manager-to-leave
> 
> ...


Watching as a neutral, the thing that struck me most - aside from the talent gap - was the commitment. Man U seemed to be relentless: always inyerface, closing down on anyone in possession, running back hard to help out when required. Everton seemed sluggish and even uninterested by comparison, giving the opposition loads of time & room on the ball, and coming back if at all at a jog that suggested they really weren't that bothered whether they got there in time to make a difference or not.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> All this talk of Premiership unrest makes me think about how life's much simpler in the lower leagues. My team's doing ok at the moment. It's early days as they say,but Stanley are looking good at the moment. Could this be their year for promotion? http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ague-two/11039587/chesterfield-1-2-accrington
> 
> On about the Premiership,i noticed Rob Elliot is performing so well for Newcastle these days. He was our goalkeeper when Stanley won the conference 11 years ago. He was a vital part of that promotion winning side. I wouldn't say we wouldn't have won promotion without him,but i don't think we'd have won the league by 11 clear points. Is he one of the best uncapped English goalkeepers around? I'd say if he was from one of the lesser expectations countries like Scotland or Wales,he'd have 20-30 caps by now!


Unfortunately it is such a huge export and domestic value I can only see it getting worse. Watching the Chelsea vs Arsenal game and a bit of the Man Utd Everton yesterday makes you realise just how far apart the top 8 are. Not quite as bad as a La Liga but getting there. The rest of the team will fight it out but the money has corrupted the experience from the top to the bottom. Clubs will sell their soul to stay in the league for the income. So the game effectively becomes soulless. Normal supporters priced out of it and really do not feel that affinity with their club that was around 20 years ago. OK that affinity came with its own tribal problems as well but at least you felt part of it. I reckon we are a few seasons away from Sky offering Club season tickets for live games home and away, with a bigger proportion of the revenue going to the clubs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Unfortunately it is such a huge export and domestic value I can only see it getting worse. Watching the Chelsea vs Arsenal game and a bit of the Man Utd Everton yesterday makes you realise just how far apart the top 8 are. Not quite as bad as a La Liga but getting there. The rest of the team will fight it out but the money has corrupted the experience from the top to the bottom. Clubs will sell their soul to stay in the league for the income. So the game effectively becomes soulless. Normal supporters priced out of it and really do not feel that affinity with their club that was around 20 years ago. OK that affinity came with its own tribal problems as well but at least you felt part of it. I reckon we are a few seasons away from Sky offering Club season tickets for live games home and away, with a bigger proportion of the revenue going to the clubs.


What pissed me off was this fellow.






Cupping his hand to his ear after he'd scored against his former club,to say to his former fans i don't give a toss about you!
That and the reported attempted theft of his £250,000 Rolls Royce! The money they're on is obscene! Not only the players,but the likes of Lineker raking it in as well. Why the f..k does Phil Neville want a job on the MOTD panel,when he's already a multi millionaire? Not only from his football but also from his wife's inherited family wealth.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2017)

Meh. The whole not celebrating against your former club thing is total bollocks.

The best one was Adebayor running the length of the pitch to celebrate in front of Arsenal fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Meh. The whole not celebrating against your former club thing is total bollocks.
> 
> The best one was Adebayor running the length of the pitch to celebrate in front of Arsenal fans.




This cupping of the ear is a little old hat now. Still,i suppose it's less annoying than the sucking the thumb antics,when they scored a goal, we saw from mostly players on the continent,the other year.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2017)

If sucking your thumb is good enough for Totti, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> If sucking your thumb is good enough for Totti, it's good enough for me.


Jimmy Connors was once asked why he tended to put his hands down his shorts and have a scratch,during matches. He said it was the adult equivalent of toddlers sucking their thumbs.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Bromley FC is a surprisingly modern ground



WHO ARE YA


----------



## mark st1 (18 Sep 2017)

Paulus said:


> A good draw for Barnet ,1-1 away to Carlisle. Almost a win, Carlisle got the equaliser in the 87th minute.



Gutted to hear about Dave Tarpey would have liked to have seen if he could have progressed at that level or not.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> I do not have an opinion on Football anymore, I support Palace....
> 
> Bakery Sako - 55k a week!!? Looked about 4 stone overweight yesterday yet got muscled off a header buy a tiny left back. Puncheon seems to have turned going around in circles in to an art form. And we have somehow converted Cabaye into a second rate midfielder. *The One shining light yesterday was Loftus Cheek and he is on loan from those west London twots who have snaffled up all the young talent with no intention of ever bringing them through but cannot bare the thought someone else might want a look in! * Then you have our 30 million pound striker who has never really been a lead the line target man yet we seem intent on launching balls at him, wouldn't be that bad but we are launching them 15ft around him, poor sod. We play a natural left footer on the right wing "as he prefers it" and force a right footer to play on the left so you have endless cutting back to try and cross it, even I could defend against those. Players like Delalany and Mutch getting contract extensions and backroom staff having a good splash of ex Palace about them. We hire a Continental coach to play "Barcelona" type possession football, then wonder why is doesn't work out when we have a team that could have been assembled by Graham Taylor to play counter attack or long ball. Then we do not support them in the transfer window. Then Appoint good old Roy. You couldn't make this stuff up really. Hopefully Roy might bring a bit of sanity but I bet he was thinking what have done, this was meant to be my swansong!
> 
> I would love to know what clause Pardew signed to keep his gob shut, he has been bursting at the seams trying to keep it in. Chairmen should be seen and not heard, particularly when it comes to team and playing style!!



That's a rubbish statement. The fact that you have Loftus Cheek on loan and many other clubs also have Chelsea players on loan hardly suggest that we have taken away the opportunity for these young players to play does it? 

And yes, we do want to bring them through but the reality is that very few will make it into the squads of the top clubs.

At the end of the day these young lads get a shot with a v.good club plus whilst they are with us they get access to world class training facilities etc. They also get huge opportunities when they are loaned out to (usually) decent sides to develop and prove their worth. Chelsea, in common with other major clubs, have long standing relationships with specific European clubs that afford opportunities to youngsters that some clubs simply don't have access to. 

For sure it is a big business for Chelsea who have pretty much paved the way in England with the size of the loan squad - cue much slagging off although other clubs are already mimicking the approach.  But, when questioned, quite a few of the loanees that didn't make it with CFC, but who have gone on elsewhere to decent success, have said that they thought the experience was brilliant and wouldn't have changed a thing.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's a rubbish statement. The fact that you have Loftus Cheek on loan and many other clubs also have Chelsea players on loan hardly suggest that we have taken away the opportunity for these young players to play does it?
> 
> And yes, we do want to bring them through but the reality is that very few will make it into the squads of the top clubs.
> 
> ...


 Honestly if you can defend Chelsea's youth and loan out and sell on at 25+ I mean being loaned out to Hull aged 25 played for 13 clubs but not made a single appearance even worse you bought him on Deadline day 2015 aged 23 there is a scam in there somewhere because at no point has shown anything like getting close to taking Cahill spot!. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Hector 

He is probably chuffed and probably signed a contract that now means no one can afford him you could also argue bit like Sako he lost all motivation by the contract and in his case being loaned out all the time The buying up of any even only semi talented players and loaning system is just another example of the power of larger teams strangling the life out of Football all the time clubs lower down are relying on the scraps off the table how will they build a better team.. Loftus Cheek should be on a teams permeant books appearing week in week out and probably a team better than Palace are at the moment. to be honest. But look at Chelsea's midfield he has no chance. Personally if I was a player I would hate it, bit like doing temp work all the time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Honestly if you can defend Chelsea's youth and loan out and sell on at 25+ I mean being loaned out to Hull aged 25 played for 13 clubs but not made a single appearance even worse you bought him on Deadline day 2015 aged 23 there is a scam in there somewhere because at no point has shown anything like getting close to taking Cahill spot!. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Hector
> 
> He is probably chuffed and probably signed a contract that now means no one can afford him you could also argue bit like Sako he lost all motivation by the contract and in his case being loaned out all the time The buying up of any even only semi talented players and loaning system is just another example of the power of larger teams strangling the life out of Football all the time *clubs lower down are relying on the scraps off the table* how will they build a better team.. Loftus Cheek should be on a teams permeant books appearing week in week out and probably a team better than Palace are at the moment. to be honest. But look at Chelsea's midfield he has no chance. Personally if I was a player I would hate it, bit like doing temp work all the time.



What, like the £115m Palace raked in last season (ex' merchandising/sponsorship etc money) by simply being part of a league that pulls in enormous amounts of revenue. Even more this year if they manage to stay up and they'll still be very well rewarded if they go down.

Let's take the two Manc's, the three big London teams and Liverpool out of the mix and put them all in a Europe wide super-league and then watch the Premiership revenues dry up.

Way too much moaning about the money that the 'big' clubs have without recognising the knock-on benefit of their global appeal to other clubs in the league.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> ...surely Gary Bollan must resign or the board sack him now.


Bollan gone.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What, like the £115m Palace raked in last season (ex' merchandising/sponsorship etc money) by simply being part of a league that pulls in enormous amounts of revenue. Even more this year if they manage to stay up and they'll still be very well rewarded if they go down.
> 
> Let's take the two Manc's, the three big London teams and Liverpool out of the mix and put them all in a Europe wide super-league and then watch the Premiership revenues dry up.
> 
> Way too much moaning about the money that the 'big' clubs have without recognising the knock-on benefit of their global appeal to other clubs in the league.


Scraps off the table as per players, players being paid way beyond their ability to warm other teams first team or reserves. I cannot figure out why to be honest, is it a profitable business? 

When Chelsea as is their right keep fuelling the first team with top dollar experienced players. So making it less likely any of these talented or not so talented players ever play for Chelsea. If you know the answer I would love to know. The 17 -21 year olds may well all be budding Eden Hazards but the one who I quoted just seems bizarre, and I am sure if any of the over 20's were budding superstars they wouldn't be out on Loan to Crawley, Forest Green etc Just all seems a bit strange.

I will ignore the super league elitist bollox :-)


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Meh. The whole not celebrating against your former club thing is total bollocks.
> 
> The best one was Adebayor running the length of the pitch to celebrate in front of Arsenal fans.


I agree. I'd like to have seen him drop his shorts to the Everton fans then run along the touchline flicking V's at their bench while shaking an imaginary Coke bottle. Proper celebration.

Everton have a remarkable record though, unbroken membership of the top flight since 1954, a record only surpassed by Arsenal.


----------



## Lonestar (19 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Bromley FC is a surprisingly modern ground with good facilities. (It has a 3G pitch). It's also inside a park so the bike stands are well out of the way.



I know a bit more about Bromley now since my team got pumped there 6-1 recently.That was a big shock.Still we are getting used to losing now.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Sep 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41317495

Apparently Kick it Out reckon the chant about Lukaku is racist and should be banned.

I suppose it is, technically, but it's playing up to a stereotype rather than anything to do with the colour of his skin. We had a chant about Simon Ford's "third leg" at Killie. Can't remember it exactly but it was also vaguely amusing and not considered racist.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Sep 2017)

And Slim Jim Sako scores making me look a like a twonk! He didn't have move much for it in my defence...


----------



## Bazzer (19 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> What pissed me off was this fellow.
> View attachment 374026
> 
> 
> ...



According to a friend who is season ticket holder at Old Trafford, said player had been receiving dogs abuse from the Everton fans throughout the match; hence the ear cupping.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Sep 2017)

The Lukaku chant should be banned for being crap.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Sep 2017)

Mark Sampson has been sacked as manager of the England ladies football team. The reason given is "Inappropriate relations with female players" during his time with Bristol academy. Ugandan discussions immediately spring to mind, though no doubt we won't have long to wait for the details as the tabloids will be waving cheque books at all and sundry. 

Pity really, I watched the match last night and they were rather good with very high skill levels.


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2017)

I watched Partick Thistle v Rangers last night,and it was very good.I am thinking of buying a 'Thistle' scarf for winter.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> I watched Partick Thistle v Rangers last night,and it was very good.I am thinking of buying a 'Thistle' scarf for winter.


I thought you'd wear a Leeds scarf Postie? They beat Burnley last night,in the league cup. It made my night!


----------



## AndyRM (21 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> I watched Partick Thistle v Rangers last night,and it was very good.I am thinking of buying a 'Thistle' scarf for winter.



Anyone playing Rangers is going to look good. A shambles, on and off the park.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Sep 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-41337127

While I can understand the questions around the Lukaku chant, this is beyond me. What a daft thing to do!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-41337127
> 
> While I can understand the questions around the Lukaku chant, this is beyond me. What a daft thing to do!


"The FA confirmed it took down the banner at Prenton Park but said it would be making no further comment". 

Put the banner back up and tell the FA to feck off!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-41337127
> 
> While I can understand the questions around the Lukaku chant, this is beyond me. What a daft thing to do!



Sign of the mad world we now inhabit I'm afraid.

I've noticed that we now not only have gender neutral but gender fluid people too. So maybe we'll eventually have club fluid supporters as well - maybe they'll be Liverpool fans at the start of the season and then after a fast start followed by a few dodgy results they'll slowly morph into Red Devils for a more stable and predictable ride through to May.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-41337127
> 
> While I can understand the questions around the Lukaku chant, this is beyond me. What a daft thing to do!


If I were Lukaku I'd be delighted if I had 70,000 people chanting that I had a 24" penis. Who'd turn down free advertising like that?

The only racism there is in the minds of the complainers, the P word was used because it rhymes with genius, if you listen to the chant. "He's got a bigger one than you" is a common chant from fans after an alcatration between opposing players and no one bats an eyelid, no matter what the colour of those involved.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Sep 2017)




----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> An esoteric footballing term that I've not encountered before. Does it involve keeping pigeons?


I think they mean frame sizes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Sep 2017)

http://newsthump.com/2017/09/21/jose-mourinho-attempts-to-shift-focus-to-his-penis/


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2017)

Leicester v Leeds in the reindeer cup ( caraboa )or whatever it's now called . Bit of banter with @Supersuperleeds coming up on weekend ride  .At least they sold Chris Woods I'd would have put money on him scoring against us. Come on you Foxes


----------



## AndyRM (21 Sep 2017)

I was discussing the caribou cup with a friend on Monday. We agreed that it should go back to the good old days of being sponsored by something totally nondescript.

Grass or potatoes were our favourites.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Leicester v Leeds in the reindeer cup ( caraboa )or whatever it's now called . Bit of banter with @Supersuperleeds coming up on weekend ride  .At least they sold Chris Woods I'd would have put money on him scoring against us. Come on you Foxes



Might wear my Leeds top on Sunday. Though it does have a dirty oil mark on it that I can't get rid off. Dirty Leeds


----------



## gavgav (23 Sep 2017)

My team, Shrewsbury Town, are now the only unbeaten team in the EFL (I don't include the Premiership) this season, after today's 1-1 draw with Blackburn. We are top of League 1 and never in my wildest dreams could I have predicted a start to the season like this.


----------



## Roadhump (24 Sep 2017)

A story with a touch of Roy of the Rovers about it at Goodison Park yesterday. 

Our poor start to the season seemed to be continuing as our slow, narrow, impotent football predictably failed to trouble Bournemouth who were 1-0 up. 

Cometh the hour, cometh the frozen out man. Oumar Niasse, previously treated appallingly by the club after a poor start to his Everton career (not given a squad number last season, nor a training locker and told by Ronald Koeman he had no future and that if he wanted to play football, to go and find another club), was introduced as a substitute, played havoc with the Bournemouth defence, scored the equaliser, then the winner and lifted the roof off Goodison.

Had it not been for the failure to sign a forward to replace Lukaku, Niasse wouldn't have been in the squad, never mind on the bench. 

Hands up, I have to admit, I was one of the many of little faith, who thought he was useless. Sometimes humble pie tastes quite nice, I hope yesterday wasn't an isolated flash in the pan and Niasse continues his comeback. @Dec66, fair play to you, I recall you challenging me when I said Oumar was Niaffe, hope he continues to reward your faith.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Sep 2017)

Roadhump said:


> A story with a touch of Roy of the Rovers about it at Goodison Park yesterday.
> 
> Our poor start to the season seemed to be continuing as our slow, narrow, impotent football predictably failed to trouble Bournemouth who were 1-0 up.
> 
> ...



The lad looks very useful.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Sep 2017)

MOTD was up you its usual bias last night.

Plenty of 'analysis' of Alonso's theatrics (he was an idiot to be fair) but not even a mention, or indeed any footage, of Crouch's dreadful tackle that should have seen him receive a straight red.

Had that been eg Luiz the full weight of the Beeb's footballing inteligencia would've been unleashed.

An almost unwatchable show that desperately needs a makeover.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> MOTD was up you its usual bias last night.
> 
> Plenty of 'analysis' of Alonso's theatrics (he was an idiot to be fair) but not even a mention, or indeed any footage, of Crouch's dreadful tackle that should have seen him receive a straight red.
> 
> ...



Does my head in these days. A few minutes of highlights followed by guys drawing wee arrows on a screen. It's almost insulting the way they simplify everything. Still, it's not as bad as Sportscene which is possibly the worst football show ever made.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2017)

Mixed fortunes this week, although I reckon it would be safe to say that Forfar are not going to bring much joy this season

Hobs won 1-0 away to Ross County
Forfar went down 3-0 away to East Fife
In the amateur game, we won 3-2 away to move within 3 points of the top of the league; next week, it's a cup semi-final


----------



## Biff600 (24 Sep 2017)

gavgav said:


> My team, Shrewsbury Town, are now the only unbeaten team in the EFL (I don't include the Premiership) this season, after today's 1-1 draw with Blackburn. We are top of League 1 and never in my wildest dreams could I have predicted a start to the season like this.



We'll see at the end of October when you get a right POSH thrashing !!!


----------



## gavgav (24 Sep 2017)

Biff600 said:


> We'll see at the end of October when you get a right POSH thrashing !!!


 Yes you've had a good start as well. I fully expect us to have a dip at some stage, as we are overachieving, but it's great to be half way to safety already!!


----------



## Roadhump (24 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> MOTD was up you its usual bias last night.
> 
> Plenty of 'analysis' of Alonso's theatrics (he was an idiot to be fair) but not even a mention, or indeed any footage, of Crouch's dreadful tackle that should have seen him receive a straight red.
> 
> ...


It's pro LFC bias was evident again today as well, on MOTD 2 Extra, or whatever it's called. Talking about some of the performances so far, they referred to City beating Liverpool 5-0, but of course that can't be considered a realistic result (or words to that effect) because Sadio Mane was sent off, you don't hear qualifications for other teams weeks after the event, from the BB(LF)C.


----------



## steven1988 (24 Sep 2017)

What a way for the steel city derby to come back after 5 years. So looking forward to work tomorrow.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Sep 2017)

Roadhump said:


> A story with a touch of Roy of the Rovers about it at Goodison Park yesterday.
> 
> Our poor start to the season seemed to be continuing as our slow, narrow, impotent football predictably failed to trouble Bournemouth who were 1-0 up.
> 
> ...


Just think, he'd have been playing for Palace yesterday if Koeman had got his way.

What I think I said to you was "there's a player in there somewhere", and whilst I'm not saying that two goals against a poor Bournemouth makes him the new Messi, he's a sight better than many would have you believe.

He's got a good record against The Satanists, too  Shame he's not in the Europa League squad.

Koeman worries me more, to be honest. With Martinez, even if it drove you mad, you could at least see what he was trying to do (the players stitched him up as much as anything). Whereas, with Koeman, I honestly haven't got a clue what the formation is half the time (usually a loose 4-meh-1, I think). He's spent a lot of money on square pegs, nobody seems to have a clue what's happening, the side is woefully short of pace, and how Davies isn't in the starting lineup is anyone's guess.

At least he bought a decent stopper. Everton are going to need him this season.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

Brighton beat Newcastle to maintain our title challenge...


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2017)

Freddie Shepherd has passed away.

Controversial in more ways than one but showed arguably more ambition than his successor.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Sep 2017)

I hate decision making these days.

What's it to be tonight on the box? Manchester City (location inserted so as not to offend supporters of other 'Cities'  ) or The History Club or the mob who now reside at Wembley?

I might brave the History Club as they are away from home so at least I won't have to put up with their endless 'you'll never walk alone' refrains.

Or I might watch City  to see what we are up against this weekend when they visit the Home of the Champions. 

Or I might watch Spurs, as at least they are a London team and I might 'support' them (just a tiny bit) because of that.

Decisions, decisions.

Loving BT Sport with all its options! (Apart from the commentators.)


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2017)

BTs monopoly on European football annoys me, especially now that ITV have lost their highlights package too! Surely it they wouldn't be losing too much allowing one game free to air (other than the final)?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> BTs monopoly on European football annoys me, especially now that ITV have lost their highlights package too! Surely it they wouldn't be losing too much allowing one game free to air (other than the final)?


You can have all the free games you like, provided you pay for them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2017)

One hell of a performance from Chelsea - one of the best away games in the CL by an English club for ages. Nice to see the praise from most of the other top teams forums too for a real cracker of a team effort. Even Stevie & Rio were impressed!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2017)

The second Chelsea goal was a work of passing art.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> The second Chelsea goal was a work of passing art.



And there was me getting frustrated that we were taking too long passing it around!


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> One hell of a performance from Chelsea - one of the best away games in the CL by an English club for ages. Nice to see the praise from most of the other top teams forums too for a real cracker of a team effort. Even Stevie & Rio were impressed!


Almost as good as Jose's boys


----------



## J1888 (28 Sep 2017)

Tremendous character shown by Celtic - to be the first team to get tanked by the vile entity that is PSG was demoralising and highly worrying, so it was a make or break game against Anderlecht. Bossed it.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2017)




----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2017)

J1888 said:


> Tremendous character shown by Celtic - to be the first team to get tanked by the vile entity that is PSG was demoralising and highly worrying, so it was a make or break game against Anderlecht. Bossed it.



You are Brendan Rodgers AICMFP.


----------



## J1888 (28 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> You are Brendan Rodgers AICMFP.



Manager of Europe's top passing side. A wonderful human being.


----------



## Lonestar (30 Sep 2017)

The Manchester teams are setting the pace.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2017)

Forfar were leading 1-0 until the 92nd minute and last kick of the ball, it finished 1-1
Hibs got a decent 2-2 draw at Sellic
In the amateur game we won our 5th game in a row, with a 4-2 home victory

And now it's off to the club race night...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Sep 2017)

Lonestar said:


> The Manchester teams are setting the pace.



Yes - we were well beaten by M.City today.


----------



## Roadhump (30 Sep 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - we were well beaten by M.City today.


Might have been a different story if Morata hadn't gone off injured, he looks such a good player.

It's my fault, I signed him for my fantasy league team earlier, which seems to amount to the kiss of death at present - I signed Aguero a couple of weeks ago and he goes and breaks his ribs in a car crash, so i sell him and sign Morata this week who goes and does his hamstring


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Sep 2017)

Roadhump said:


> *Might have been a different story if Morata hadn't gone off injured, he looks such a good player.*
> 
> It's my fault, I signed him for my fantasy league team earlier, which seems to amount to the kiss of death at present - I signed Aguero a couple of weeks ago and he goes and breaks his ribs in a car crash, so i sell him and sign Morata this week who goes and does his hamstring



Agreed!

Odd sub's by Conte though.


----------



## Dec66 (1 Oct 2017)

My goodness.

If I were Ronald Koeman, I'd be wondering if my house would still be standing when I got home later.

Right now, Everton are execrable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2017)

I spy the latest managerial casualty in Scotland is Killie's Lee McCulloch, your thoughts on this @AndyRM? Seems as if the turnaround on managers at Killie is brisk...


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> I spy the latest managerial casualty in Scotland is Killie's Lee McCulloch, your thoughts on this @AndyRM? Seems as if the turnaround on managers at Killie is brisk...



I'm actually surprised, I expected all involved to wait until after the Partick game. 

The last guy with any real vision for Killie was Kenny Shiels, but he couldn't control himself in the media which is a great shame. His plan might not have worked but at least it was something more inspiring than a revolving door of players. We are in a bit of a transitional period, board wise, so suspect we'll see someone to see us through the season whilst (hopefully) giving serious consideration to someone who might have a plan that extends beyond scraping survival.


----------



## gavgav (1 Oct 2017)

And the mighty Shrews go marching on!! I fear the first defeat will be at local rivals Walsall next weekend, we haven’t won there in 23 years!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I'm actually surprised, I expected all involved to wait until after the Partick game.
> 
> The last guy with any real vision for Killie was Kenny Shiels, but he couldn't control himself in the media which is a great shame. His plan might not have worked but at least it was something more inspiring than a revolving door of players. We are in a bit of a transitional period, board wise, so suspect we'll see someone to see us through the season whilst (hopefully) giving serious consideration to someone who might have a plan that extends beyond scraping survival.


Here's McBookie's betting


----------



## Roadhump (1 Oct 2017)

Dec66 said:


> My goodness.
> 
> If I were Ronald Koeman, I'd be wondering if my house would still be standing when I got home later.
> 
> Right now, Everton are execrable.


Sober for October was going so well......I should have known better than to go and watch Everton on current form.

Looking at that today, I wondered at one point if the players were doing to Koeman what they did to Martinez, and what Chelsea's did to Mourhino. Rumours abound about him alienating them. Apart from the first 20 minutes, some of the aimless balls, lacklustre play and lack of movement was startling.

Worryingly, with the players at his disposal, I can't see things changing much before January and by then we could well be in a serious relegation scrap. Big Sam might be the man to call then, never mind the Ancelotti pipe dream.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> Here's McBookie's betting
> View attachment 376520



Some decent names on there, and some total bombscares.

Holt could be very good in the future, but the time for untested managers is gone.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Oct 2017)

However disappointed you are with your team's start to the season, just be glad you don't support Crystal Palace.

Like the mate who I am seeing in the morning


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2017)

Forfar have announced the appointment of Jim Weir as their new manager, which now leaves Elgin City without a manager.


----------



## User6179 (1 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Some decent names on there, and some total bombscares.
> 
> Holt could be very good in the future, but the time for untested managers is gone.



I was cycling in Kilmarnock today, I saw this chap hanging about near Rugby Park.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2017)

Eddy said:


> I was cycling in Kilmarnock today, I saw this chap hanging about near Rugby Park.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376556



Ambition beyond ability. Killie have neither, he might do.


----------



## Dec66 (1 Oct 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Sober for October was going so well......I should have known better than to go and watch Everton on current form.
> 
> Looking at that today, I wondered at one point if the players were doing to Koeman what they did to Martinez, and what Chelsea's did to Mourhino. Rumours abound about him alienating them. Apart from the first 20 minutes, some of the aimless balls, lacklustre play and lack of movement was startling.
> 
> Worryingly, with the players at his disposal, I can't see things changing much before January and by then we could well be in a serious relegation scrap. Big Sam might be the man to call then, never mind the Ancelotti pipe dream.



Ancelotti has a picture of Dixie Dean on his wall, you know... Stan Collymore tweeted that this evening, so it must be true 

A promotion for Unsie, perhaps?


----------



## Dec66 (1 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> However disappointed you are with your team's start to the season, just be glad you don't support Crystal Palace.
> 
> Like the mate who I am seeing in the morning


I'd fancy Palace to beat Everton right now.

On current form, that encounter is likely to be the dullest 90 minutes since Lost In Translation came out.**










**104 minutes, in fact, but knowing our luck the ref would add on 14 minutes of stoppage time.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2017)

C'mon @User you got to sort your boys out


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon @User you got to sort your boys out
> 
> View attachment 376653


That is truly awful. Seriously, not a goal in, what, 7 or 8 games???


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon @User you got to sort your boys out
> 
> View attachment 376653



Saving themselves for Chelsea.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2017)

User said:


> TMN me.



Ah...yes. That'll teach me to read to the end of the thread before responding. 

I have relatives (one whole family of seven) who are die-hard Palace fans and they are still gloating about the miserable result in April last season.   

Can't blame them really.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2017)

Trouble at mill, quite looking forward to Championship or whatever Sky or other sponsors have named it. I do believe the problem runs a bit deeper than just the team issues though. Never have I ever seen such a disjointed collection of players played in the wrong position or just plain not really up to Premiership Standard. Not so bad if you have just been promoted in to the Kingdom but we have been in the cash cow for 4/5 years, wtf. 

Worse still they do not even play as a team, so the sum of the parts is even less than the individual talent!


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Oct 2017)

If I were a Palace fan now I'd be aiming to go the entire season without a point or a goal. Going down with 11 or 12 points is just miserable, achieve a complete duck and you're world famous with an unassailable record.

Bring it on!


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Leave off, there are European places to be aimed for.


The only way Palace will get into Europe is if they enter the song contest.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2017)

Paul Hartley confirmed as new Falkirk manager


----------



## AndyRM (4 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> Paul Hartley confirmed as new Falkirk manager



Beautifully trolling the Daily Ranger:

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/falkirk-deny-paul-hartley-set-11287242

Probably a good move for them. Can't make up my mind whether he's a good guy or a fiddle.

Edit: Fiddle, ha, that should be in the patter thread.


----------



## gaz71 (5 Oct 2017)

For some reason im watching the England game tonight.Im starting to think drying paint also watches England games.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2017)

gaz71 said:


> For some reason im watching the England game tonight.Im starting to think drying paint also watches England games.




It's complete and utter rubbish


----------



## pjd57 (5 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's complete and utter rubbish


It's international football, what were you expecting ?



gaz71 said:


> For some reason im watching the England game tonight.Im starting to think drying paint also watches England games.




For some reason it's on STV.

Not that I'm watching. 

International breaks are a blight on the season.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2017)

I quite like international football. Watching Scotland is mostly torture, but there are countries I really enjoy, Germany, Mexico, Italy, Egypt, Holland (mostly because I'm sure one day they will all batter each other on the pitch).


----------



## Brandane (5 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Watching Scotland is mostly torture


Didn't see the game, but listened on Sportsound and it sounds as if we put in a good performance. Just a small matter of beating Slovenia away from home, then the play off, and we can go to Russia where we will go out in the first round on goal difference .

I also quite like international football. It's games involving either side of the OF that are a blight on the season, IMHO...


----------



## Brandane (5 Oct 2017)

BBC news channel just mentioned the England game and result, also the Germany v. N. Ireland result. No mention whatsoever of Scotland. Third class citizens in the eyes of the EngBBC as usual .


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Oct 2017)

gaz71 said:


> For some reason im watching the England game tonight.Im starting to think drying paint also watches England games.


It was dreadful. The best thing any England manager could do is to make sure they lose all their qualifying games so they don't have to inflict themselves on tournaments. They are as far away from being contenders as at any time since '66, and there are no younger players waiting in the wings who are likely to alter that. 

In fact the next generation of English footballers who go into a World Cup with realistic hopes probably hasn't been born yet.


----------



## J1888 (5 Oct 2017)

I hate international football.


Well done Scotland, mind you.


----------



## User482 (5 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's complete and utter rubbish


I don't bother watching anymore.


----------



## StuAff (5 Oct 2017)

I recall posting on Facebook during the last World Cup 'Come on Uruguay'. Which did the trick.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2017)

Just back from the boozer and watched Scotland thump Slovakia one nil. Highlights can lie but they looked better than that England shiteness.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> Just back from the boozer and watched Scotland thump Slovakia one nil. Highlights can lie but they looked better than that England shiteness.



It helped that they were knackered having spent most of the game a man down. But still, they are a better side than Slovenia who I expected England to wallop. Both sides did what was needed, England are through, we've still got the glimmer of a playoff spot, but looking at potential opponents we'd be in for a stern challenge.

Although, if we did get through (big if) chances are WW3 will have kicked off and the tournament will be cancelled.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

No games today for Forfar or Hibs, so only the amateur game to report on today. We lost 4-0 in a cup semi-final with one of our worst performances in months. 
We had the 5 time world champion haggis eating champion in our team tho, so some trivia to report:
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/scotland-now/chieftain-o-pudding-race-haggis-11080454


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Oct 2017)

We got a display of racism at our game. Pars fan doing a monkey impersonation when Hippolyte scored. The Police said he was making the gesture at Allan Johnston, the Dunfermline manager


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2017)

In English non-league action, Whitley Bay beat Seaham Red Star 2 - 0. Good to see after a couple of drawn games requiring last ditch equalisers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Oct 2017)

Kante injured - I loathe this international nonsense.

As a keen football fan (albeit with somewhat limited focus) they really are a bore. Of all the fans of various affiliations that I know, not one is interested in the international scene.

Imo it tends to be of interest to people who generally deride footy but suddenly become experts in the game during the Euro's and more especially the WC.

Moan, moan, moan...


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Kante injured - I loathe this international nonsense.
> 
> As a keen football fan (albeit with somewhat limited focus) they really are a bore. * Of all the fans of various affiliations that I know, not one is interested in the international scene.*
> 
> ...



I went down my local pub on Thursday night. I asked the lad behind the bar if there'd been any matches on that night. I expected him to say nothing apart from local non league stuff. I was surprised when he told me England had been playing! I honestly did not know they were playing that night and i've only just remembered they're playing tonight as well. Once of a day an England match was a big thing,but now with so much "football saturation" it's just another match they have on the telly,to me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As a keen football fan (albeit with somewhat limited focus) they really are a bore. Of all the fans of various affiliations that I know, not one is interested in the international scene.
> 
> Imo it tends to be of interest to people who generally deride footy but suddenly become experts in the game during the Euro's and more especially the WC.


The last thing a fan of any club now wants is for their players to be picked for international duty. They'll come back knackered or injured, and if they perform well another club will poach them. 

If the games were worth watching it would be something, but at least as far as England go I can't remember the last one that rose above stupifyingly boring.


----------



## itchybeard (8 Oct 2017)

Playing for country is bit of a noose...
It is a bore international matches unless it's not watching England...a player does not have to play for his country you know, but try saying no....England B team should be equivalent to the rest of its league, perhaps share the workload...FIFA considering longer international breaks, more game's to fit in, somewhat agree.


----------



## J1888 (8 Oct 2017)

Cmon Scotland - Slovenia still well in this game...


----------



## J1888 (8 Oct 2017)

As if by magic


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

Phil McNulty on the Beeb's live reporting feed: 
"England fans are now singing 'It's Just Like Watching Brazil.' Very good. For those not watching, let me assure you it isn't. 

Well, not unless you can recall a Brazil side as lacking inspiration and creation as this England team."
That good, eh?


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2017)

England have used thirty players in the ten qualifying rounds. How the hell can you develop a team doing that? At most you need to have a squad of eighteen from which to pick your starting eleven, and only alter that if someone exceptional forces their way in.

Alf Ramsey used to say there were only about thirty players capable of performing at international level, and that was at a time when almost all division players were English, give or take a few Scots, Welsh and Irish. With less than a quarter of Premier players who line up every Saturday for their clubs eligible for England that number must be far fewer now.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Kante injured - I loathe this international nonsense.
> 
> As a keen football fan (albeit with somewhat limited focus) they really are a bore. Of all the fans of various affiliations that I know, not one is interested in the international scene.
> 
> ...



Your derision point made me laugh.

I know someone who was giving it big licks about England winning Euro 2016, despite no previous interest in the game, and slagging me for Scotland not being there.

After a while I got bored and asked them to name their starting English XI.

"Gareth Bale" was the first name on the teamsheet..


----------



## itchybeard (8 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> England have used thirty players in the ten qualifying rounds. How the hell can you develop a team doing that? At most you need to have a squad of eighteen from which to pick your starting eleven, and only alter that if someone exceptional forces their way in.
> 
> Alf Ramsey used to say there were only about thirty players capable of performing at international level, and that was at a time when almost all division players were English, give or take a few Scots, Welsh and Irish. With less than a quarter of Premier players who line up every Saturday for their clubs eligible for England that number must be far fewer now.



It doesn't really matter o don't feel
I'm not getting g onto agro over team selection. So was this the main issue of h
Not winning the world cup since 66...its not. When it comes to the big tournament that is when England are crap or crappier. I would want to see bore but tactical, unified team as a team! Sick of hearing how England were crap and boring, doesn't matter on the end. Let's at least get to a semi in a tournament....


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2017)

itchybeard said:


> It doesn't really matter o don't feel
> I'm not getting g onto agro over team selection. So was this the main issue of h
> Not winning the world cup since 66...its not. When it comes to the big tournament that is when England are crap or crappier. I would want to see bore but tactical, unified team as a team! Sick of hearing how England were crap and boring, doesn't matter on the end. Let's at least get to a semi in a tournament....


Translator, please


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Translator, please




View: https://youtu.be/uSXzRWlL7Z0


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Oct 2017)

Did anyone do non league day yesterday? I took my daughter to Hitchin v Stratford town and we saw a 4 nil win, she really enjoyed herself.







Later I watched the England game almost by accident and wished I hadn't. Two games in one day and I know which one I preferred. 
I now utterly loathe the international breaks, they're a football desert, just something to endure until the decent stuff starts again.


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2017)

None league is the future, all the best teams are down there


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> None league is the future, all the best teams are down there


None league? Is that nihilist football?


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Oct 2017)

I don't like the qualifiers plus made worse by not really knowing what channel its on. I do still enjoy Tournament football though. The only year I can remember my Wife really getting in to it in major way was when she got caught up in the 1990 FA Cup fever with Palace Liverpool game and then the Final and then really enjoyed England games in the 1990 WC great summer that was.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2017)

I'm proud that Scotland have boycotted a tournament in Russia. Absolutely the right thing to do.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Oct 2017)

I can't imagine what the Russians would have thought of a group of men in pink shirts and skirts.


----------



## User482 (9 Oct 2017)

Gordon Strachan appears to be blaming Scotland's exit on genetics. It's an original excuse, I'll give him that.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2017)

I quite like Strachan, but his genetics comments are totally daft.


----------



## User482 (9 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I quite like Strachan, but his genetics comments are totally daft.


I liked how he said that only Spain were a shorter team - we all know what a problem that's been for them...


----------



## StuAff (9 Oct 2017)

How does that Messi bloke cope then?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> How does that Messi bloke cope then?



Drugs.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Oct 2017)

England are 6/1 to win the World Cup, which means if you bet £25 you'd get back £0.


----------



## J1888 (9 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I quite like Strachan, but his genetics comments are totally daft.



Do you like him as a coach? I can't stand the guy, 'stubborn' doesn't even begin to describe him.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Do you like him as a coach? I can't stand the guy, 'stubborn' doesn't even begin to describe him.



I do find him frustrating at times, and question some of his decisions (McGinn and McGregor not getting a chance yesterday) but overall, yeah I think he's a good coach. Miles better than Craig "4-6-0" Levein.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Oct 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Did anyone do non league day yesterday? I took my daughter to Hitchin v Stratford town and we saw a 4 nil win, she really enjoyed herself.
> 
> View attachment 377798
> 
> ...



I was one of nearly 2500 at Maidenhead United v Aldershot Town pretty poor game to watch but somehow ended up 3-3.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2017)

So what Channel is the English commentary on of the Welsh Game?! Is Welsh that much of a native dialogue in Wales? Daft question I know...


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2017)

Sky


----------



## subaqua (9 Oct 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> So what Channel is the English commentary on of the Welsh Game?! Is Welsh that much of a native dialogue in Wales? Daft question I know...


S4C red button .


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2017)

subaqua said:


> S4C red button .


Thanks!


----------



## mark st1 (9 Oct 2017)




----------



## Andrew_P (9 Oct 2017)

Wayne Hennessy strikes for Wales :-( Ashley Williams none too impressive not only losing it but no commitment to recover?


----------



## J1888 (9 Oct 2017)

Yaaaaaasssssssssssssssss


----------



## itchybeard (9 Oct 2017)

Too bad Wales. Not alright on the night. Well played Ireland.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2017)

We played a team of Irish lads tonight in our 6 a side league. Obviously they weren't feeling confident. Should have stayed in though, we walloped them 5 - 2.


----------



## J1888 (9 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> We played a team of Irish lads tonight in our 6 a side league. Obviously they weren't feeling confident. Should have stayed in though, we walloped them 5 - 2.



Presumably you had Callum McGregor in your team? Strachan, take note.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Presumably you had Callum McGregor in your team? Strachan, take note.



He'd struggle to get into our side. Although, he might have been a good impact sub, we put 11 past the same team earlier in the season.


----------



## User6179 (10 Oct 2017)

Looks like only one team from the Scotland group going to qualify now, Slovakia are going to be the worst placed second placed team by the look of it and will miss out on the play off.
Now that is glorious failure.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2017)

Eddy said:


> Looks like only one team from the Scotland group going to qualify now, Slovakia are going to be the worst placed second placed team by the look of it and will miss out on the play off.
> Now that is glorious failure.



Glad we got the disappointment in early. Chapeau WGS!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2017)

Oh dear


----------



## Stephenite (10 Oct 2017)

Just bought some kit for my six year-old.

I wasn't able to get to the clubhouse in time for the ordering so asked the parents of my son's friend to order the same as they were gettting and i would transfer the money.

Got a text - "That'll be £150."   

For that he gets a training top and pants, a rain jacket, and gloves. The strip comes for free, i'm told.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Got a text - "That'll be £150."


Money is ruining football.


----------



## itchybeard (11 Oct 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Just bought some kit for my six year-old.
> 
> I wasn't able to get to the clubhouse in time for the ordering so asked the parents of my son's friend to order the same as they were gettting and i would transfer the money.
> 
> ...



6 year old. That's way too much. Will grow out of it in a few months...but I will say, your the responsible adult who will pay this much...its football after all.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Oct 2017)

That does sound a lot @Stephenite, though does your boy's team have sponsorship of any kind?


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2017)

Yes, he'll grow out of the kit soon enough. My first thoughts were not to bother with the team kit yet. But when i heard his best friend in the football club was getting kit i thought we had better too. Just wasnt expecting that much. Anyway, it's done now.

A few months ago he was really into wrestling!


----------



## Stephenite (11 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> That does sound a lot @Stephenite, though does your boy's team have sponsorship of any kind?


There is a least one local firm sponsoring. Most of the money comes from the parents though, i believe. They are looking for parents to help out with the training. But i have no time. And i'm crap at football.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2017)

Strachan and McGhee have departed with immediate effect
http://www.scottishfa.co.uk/scottish_fa_news.cfm?page=2986&newsCategoryID=6&newsID=17304


----------



## Fonze (12 Oct 2017)

It surprises me Sir Alex Ferguson never took the Scotland job on


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Oct 2017)

Fonze said:


> It surprises me Sir Alex Ferguson never took the Scotland job on


He did after the death of Jock Stein, to whom he was second in command. I believe he was manager during the 1986 World Cup but left for the Man U job afterwards. Managing Scotland comes a long way behind being in charge of a top league club, and the same goes for England too. Both are jobs for middling men outside the top bracket or people nearing the end of their careers.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2017)

He was asked back in 2008 after Burley was sacked. Straight no. England have asked him a few times too, same answer.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> He did after the death of Jock Stein, to whom he was second in command. I believe he was manager during the 1986 World Cup but left for the Man U job afterwards. Managing Scotland comes a long way behind being in charge of a top league club, and the same goes for England too. Both are jobs for middling men outside the top bracket or people nearing the end of their careers.



Fergie was the Scotland manager during the 1986 world cup, as you say. Apparently he didn't include Alan (Captain Scarlet) Hansen in the squad.

I remember because sometime afterwards, before Manyoo starting winning things, one of my LFC supporting mates was saying what a lousy manager Fergie was, and in support of this assertion he quoted some journo who said that Utd would never get anywhere with him because any manager who could call on the services of Alan Hansen but failed to do so had to be a loser. When Utd started winning everything, it used to give me great amusement watching him, and most other followers of the Libpewl Football Cult seething at Fergie's success......and they call us bitter blues, oh the irony


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

Not sure why Newcastle fans are getting excited over the signing of a sheep. I suppose they'll be able to get some toasty winter training gear out of it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Not sure why Newcastle fans are getting excited over the signing of a sheep. I suppose they'll be able to get some toasty winter training gear out of it.



Did you make that up all by yourself?


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did you make that up all by yourself?



I did, as it happens. Probably my best joke ever.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I did, as it happens. Probably my best joke ever.



You could've followed it up with...Newcastle pull wool over taxman's eyes.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You could've followed it up with...Newcastle pull wool over taxman's eyes.



Get him cloned! Assuming he's actually good and not doing the typical Newcastle thing of being class for a bit then looking like he's never seen let alone kicked a ball.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2017)

I'm in a Predictor League with one other member - obviously I am very short on friends. 

This week I've predicted a win for Klopp's Mob over Jose's Mob - a bit counter-intuitive based on current form but I can see The History Club raising their game for this one. Should be good to watch whatever happens.

2-1 btw.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Oct 2017)

Just spotted:
a) Scotland are playing the Netherlands in a friendly next month
b) Malky McKay will be taking charge on an "interim" basis.
Just thought:
c) FFS


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted:
> a) Scotland are playing the Netherlands in a friendly next month
> b) Malky McKay will be taking charge on an "interim" basis.
> Just thought:
> c) FFS



Apart from being a racist, I think he'd do OK


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Apart from being a racist, I think he'd do OK



Based on what? A couple of good seasons with Cardiff? Guy's a tube.


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Based on what? A couple of good seasons with Cardiff? Guy's a tube.



Right enough, there's so many other good managers queuing up to be Scotland manager right now.

FFS, Moyes is one of the front-runners, that's how bad it is.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Right enough, there's so many other good managers queuing up to be Scotland manager right now.
> 
> FFS, Moyes is one of the front-runners, that's how bad it is.



You said you think he'd do OK, I'm just asking why you think that... If it's the Cardiff thing, fair enough (though that was what, 5 years ago?). Nothing else suggests he's any good, and he has a habit of falling out with everyone

Moyes is a better manager than Mackay, by miles.


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> You said you think he'd do OK, I'm just asking why you think that... If it's the Cardiff thing, fair enough (though that was what, 5 years ago?). Nothing else suggests he's any good, and he has a habit of falling out with everyone
> 
> Moyes is a better manager than Mackay, by miles.



I think he's a reasonable manager, though his record at Wigan was abysmal. When was Moyes last a good manager? He was embarrassing at Sunderland, bringing in his average players in an old pals act, a la Strachan. Scotland could do without the same routine again.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> I think he's a reasonable manager, though his record at Wigan was abysmal. When was Moyes last a good manager? He was embarrassing at Sunderland, bringing in his average players in an old pals act, a la Strachan. Scotland could do without the same routine again.



Since leaving Everton, Moyes has been on a hiding to nothing, in England at least. He actually did alright at Man U despite a total lack of support, and as for Sunderland - nobody has been able to do anything with them for years. His stint at Sociedad was poorly judged.


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Since leaving Everton, Moyes has been on a hiding to nothing, in England at least. He actually did alright at Man U despite a total lack of support, and as for Sunderland - nobody has been able to do anything with them for years. His stint at Sociedad was poorly judged.



Fat Sam did OK at Sunderland...and would be decent enough for Scotland


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Fat Sam did OK at Sunderland...and would be decent enough for Scotland



Yeah, he managed to get one more win than Moyes. Some achievement.

Another guy with a habit of falling out with everyone. No thanks.


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, he managed to get one more win than Moyes. Some achievement.
> 
> Another guy with a habit of falling out with everyone. No thanks.



Moyes had a win ratio of around 18% at Sunderland, Sam had 29%...

Who would your preferred choice be?


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Moyes had a win ratio of around 18% at Sunderland, Sam had 29%...
> 
> Who would your preferred choice be?



Percentages like that are meaningless without context.

Mike Phelan maybe? Probably the closest you can get to Ferguson.


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Percentages like that are meaningless without context.
> 
> Mike Phelan maybe? Probably the closest you can get to Ferguson.



It was you that brought the number of games won as a comparison, the context is that allardyce managed them for fewer games!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Oct 2017)

Managers can only do so much, and if the players are no more than a certain standard they're on a hiding to nothing before they even begin.

As countless England "New brooms" and "Breaths of fresh air" have found out over the past half century.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> It was you that brought the number of games won as a comparison, the context is that allardyce managed them for fewer games!!



If you're going to be that black and white about it then sure.

Who would you have manage Scotland?


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Managers can only do so much, and if the players are no more than a certain standard they're on a hiding to nothing before they even begin.
> 
> As countless England "New brooms" and "Breaths of fresh air" have found out over the past half century.



That's the thing though - Scotland have players who are worth a go and that Strachan ignored. McGregor had been playing excellently for Celtic and has acquitted himself well in some European games. John McGinn is worth a go. Strachan eventually included McGregor largely due to injuries and then promptly didn't play him...in game situations that are suited to both him and McGinn. 

As has been said many times, Scotland, aside from their centre backs, are easily as good if not stronger than Ireland and Northern Ireland, yet look what has happened.


----------



## J1888 (13 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> If you're going to be that black and white about it then sure.
> 
> Who would you have manage Scotland?



Id give Allardyce or Mackay a go...


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Id give Allardyce or Mackay a go...



Long ball will work really well with our collection of midgets...


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Oct 2017)

Man U v Liverpool shluld be fun.

Man u are playing a 9 -1-1 formation according to Mourinho 9 strikers , imagine the squabbling over who takes free kicks or scores


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2017)

Bloody hell, after a week of rumours and scary prospects (Gus McPherson, Ally McCoist) Killie have appointed Steve Clarke! It's like we've actually learned that going for rookie managers isn't a great idea. Only taken 4 seasons of disasters to work that out!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Oct 2017)

Accrington play Coventry today,which is the first meeting between the clubs in 60 odd years. They're bringing 1800 fans which means they've sold their full ticket allocation. Hopefully it'll be a good game with both clubs neck and neck up near the top of the table.


----------



## J1888 (14 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bloody hell, after a week of rumours and scary prospects (Gus McPherson, Ally McCoist) Killie have appointed Steve Clarke! It's like we've actually learned that going for rookie managers isn't a great idea. Only taken 4 seasons of disasters to work that out!



Think he'll do well.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Think he'll do well.



He can't really do much worse than the previous 4 incumbents.

AJ - Way too early for him to have been appointed at this level. Looked like a lost wee boy in interviews and on the touchline.

Locke - Signed a bunch of his knackered pals and his only plan was working a bit harder.

Clark - Bizarre signing policy which, had it worked, would have been amazing. It did not. Keeping us up, Coulibaly and Woodman were highlights.

Jig - Again, too early and relied way too much on Boyd, who is finished.

3 year deal for Clarke, I hope he's given time to build something. We nearly managed it with Shiels but MJ couldn't handle his outspoken nature.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bloody hell, after a week of rumours and scary prospects (Gus McPherson, Ally McCoist) Killie have appointed Steve Clarke! It's like we've actually learned that going for rookie managers isn't a great idea. Only taken 4 seasons of disasters to work that out!



He's a good lad - a bit of ex-Chelsea magic won't go amiss.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He's a good lad - a bit of ex-Chelsea magic won't go amiss.



Last had that from Pat Nevin. What a player he was!

ETA - I'd forgotten about Ben Gordon. He was great in his first spell with us, but Scunthorpe and Peterborough ruined him. Looking at his career since, we seem to have been the peak of it, which is something of a rarity.


----------



## J1888 (14 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> He can't really do much worse than the previous 4 incumbents.
> 
> AJ - Way too early for him to have been appointed at this level. Looked like a lost wee boy in interviews and on the touchline.
> 
> ...



Just think McCulloch was a hit and hope appointment tbh - sometimes it works out like Lennon at Celtic, other times it doesnt


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Just think McCulloch was a hit and hope appointment tbh - sometimes it works out like Lennon at Celtic, other times it doesnt



I'd agree with that. Similar to the Locke appointment, did well after the previous guy left but didn't carry that into the new season. I think he'll prove to be a solid enough manager in the future.


----------



## J1888 (14 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I'd agree with that. Similar to the Locke appointment, did well after the previous guy left but didn't carry that into the new season. I think he'll prove to be a solid enough manager in the future.



Probably - thought he actually came across quite well in interviews, which I must admit I didn't expect


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2017)

What idiot said Boyd was finished?


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Oct 2017)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2017)

Well, Palace deserved that one - sadly I think that's Chelsea out of the title race. In a game of very fine margins three losses in less than the first quarter of the season is tough to come back from. Top 3 or 4 at best now.

City are absolutely flying and they'll take some stopping.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2017)

A mixed bag this week:
Hibs got beat 1-0 at home by Aberdeen
Forfar drew 1-1 away to Queen's Park
And in the amateur game we won 3-1, having gone a goal down in 5 minutes and played absolutely rubbish until the 40th minute when we grabbed an equaliser; we dominated the 2nd half and deserved the win. We remain joint top of the league (ok, 2nd, but only on goal difference...)


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accrington play Coventry today,which is the first meeting between the clubs in 60 odd years. They're bringing 1800 fans which means they've sold their full ticket allocation. Hopefully it'll be a good game with both clubs neck and neck up near the top of the table.


Stanley won 1-0. We played very well. Coventry played in a naff black and grey strip. Why they didn't play in their traditional sky blue i don't know. We're up there with the leaders,so this could be our year.


----------



## StuAff (14 Oct 2017)

We beat MK 2-0. Which was nice.


----------



## J1888 (14 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> We beat MK 2-0. Which was nice.



Wonder if anyone (possibly apart from their own fans, and even then...) would ever want MK Dons to win a game?


----------



## Dayvo (14 Oct 2017)

Congrats on CP's win (for my missus and Adrian - the only Palace fans I know of) although they were only playing against a minnow!


----------



## StuAff (14 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Wonder if anyone (possibly apart from their own fans, and even then...) would ever want MK Dons to win a game?


Quite. Noticed Proper Wimbledon beat Northampton. They're going to be moving back to Plough Lane!! Take that Pete Winkleman! Poor old Cobblers are having a 'mare of a season.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Wonder if anyone (possibly apart from their own fans, and even then...) would ever want MK Dons to win a game?



My father in law. Really, really odd, but he doesn't really "get" football so I kind of let him off.

Their stadium is pretty good, but that's the only positive about them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Every dog has its day but now it is time to press on for a European place.



I think Chelsea are going to suffer a tad over the next 4-5 years. With one of the lowest net transfer spends (£14m) last season we are starting to pay the price of a very thin squad.

With a new stadium in the offing I guess some Roubles have to be pared back somewhere and at the moment we just can't keep pace with the £200m net spends of the two Manc's clubs despite the huge commercial sponsorship deals we are doing - although our new Commercial Director appears to be ratcheting things up on that front.

Yesterday was made more miserable by the crowing of my B-I-L & S-I-L who were at the match (been supporting CP for over 4 decades). 

Still, can't blame them - 'big scalp' and all that...

As an aside three hamstring injuries (Morata, Kante & Moses) racked up in short order seems odd. I think Arsenal had something two or three seasons back and it was linked to training methodology.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2017)

Palace looked doomed after seven straight defeats without a goal, yet one game and one win later they are only four points away from climbing out of the bottom three. The season has yet to take any meaningful shape.


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Stanley won 1-0. We played very well. Coventry played in a naff black and grey strip. Why they didn't play in their traditional sky blue i don't know. We're up there with the leaders,so this could be our year.


Thought you were a Blackburn fan this year?

Typical glory hunter


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Thought you were a Blackburn fan this year?
> 
> Typical glory hunter


It's only the 3rd Accy game i've been to this season. I said i was having a season off with me just going to the odd match,if i remember rightly. That'll be it now,unless we are promoted before the end of the season,then i'll go to the final home games. As for watching Blackburn again,i don't think so. They charge £25 for 3rd division football and they're not doing too well,so i've changed my mind. Stanley will be playing the Rovers next season,with a bit of luck.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2017)

Ashley has put NUFC up for sale. Again. A more attractive prospect now than in previous years? I wonder if they'll be the next club to attract a sheikh or an oligarch, though I suspect there's interest from China given the recent sponsorship deal.


----------



## gavgav (16 Oct 2017)

FA Cup 1st round draw tonight. Time to dream of a cup run for the minnows. Still think the competition has been hugely devalued over recent years though.

Wouldn’t mind Shrewsbury getting AFC Telford or FC Hereford, to generate a bit of interest.


----------



## gavgav (16 Oct 2017)

Home to Aldershot, not very exciting. Next balls out of the bag were Hereford v Telford!! Almost had one of them, but they’ve got each other instead.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Oct 2017)

Away to former winners Coventry.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2017)

The World Cup play-off draw has been made:

SWEDEN V ITALY

DENMARK V REPUBLIC OF IRELAND

CROATIA V GREECE

NORTHERN IRELAND V SWITZERLAND

The only "easier" team the Ireland's could have drawn would be Greece I reckon. Republic with a slight advantage playing at home second perhaps?


----------



## Sixmile (17 Oct 2017)

Republic landing on their feet again! Easiest draw and home second!

This seeding thing reeks anyhow. We were 4th seeds in our group, finish 2nd, then go into an unseeded pot to face nations who also finished second in their group (with potentially less points) after previously being seeded higher than other teams in their own group. Therefore they've (Italy, Croatia, Denmark, Swiss) already had a big advantage, i.e. playing weaker teams all competition, then get another advantage to draw a weaker team in the resulting play off. Then if we make the world cup, it's seeding again to make sure the bigger teams get an easier group to progress to the quarters. Just open the whole thing up, open draw, let France be drawn against Germany in the groups. Let Italy play Croatia in the play offs. Let Trinidad & Tobago, North Korea, Iran and Ireland be in the same World Cup group with Italy, Portugal, Germany & England in another group and see how they get on!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2017)

Italy and England were in the same group at the last World Cup. Neither made it out!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2017)

Leicester have sacked their manager

@13 rider @Lilliburlero


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Oct 2017)




----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2017)




----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leicester have sacked their manager
> 
> @13 rider @Lilliburlero



Yeah, not surprised to be honest.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leicester have sacked their manager
> 
> @13 rider @Lilliburlero


Good.

Hope they get relegated, used to like them until they did the dirty on Ranieri.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Oct 2017)

I didn't think he'd last till Xmas not many assistants make it as the main man . Nigel's coming back he's managing a team owned by our owners in Belgium


----------



## gavgav (17 Oct 2017)

For anyone who was interested in my initial post about this, Shrewsbury Town have reached their target, through crowdfunding, to introduce the first Safe Standing zone in an English football stadium.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Well done. I hate sitting at football.



Don't you normally leave at half-time, though?


----------



## Dayvo (17 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Earlier



At the turn style after you've sold your ticket to a tout at 14.55?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Oct 2017)

Tonight's entertainment was Development League, Forfar v Cowdenbeath. Forfar won a decent match 4-1, watched by me and about 70 other non-paying spectators, all goals coming in the 2nd half. Here's the 3rd from a freekick with the keeper going completely the wrong way...


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2017)

Craig Samson has found his level then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Craig Samson has found his level then.


He certainly seemed to like going in the wrong direction, he's the blurry 4th goal


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2017)

Two, possibly three players encroaching there. Terrible refereeing.


----------



## J1888 (18 Oct 2017)

Same old shite tonight for Celtic, though against a top team. Seems that Rodgers and the team don't learn from Barcelona last season and PSG this season. 3-0 was a let-off.

Still, Chelsea didn't win, so the evening isn't a complete bust.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Oct 2017)

Forfar and Cowdenbeath stiffs on a dreich midweek evening in October - living the dream man, living the dream.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2017)

Dear BT Sport, 

Generally, your coverage of non-OF Scottish football is very good.

So why have you done this?


----------



## LiamW (19 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Same old shite tonight for Celtic, though against a top team. Seems that Rodgers and the team don't learn from Barcelona last season and PSG this season. 3-0 was a let-off.
> 
> Still, Chelsea didn't win, so the evening isn't a complete bust.


What were you expecting?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2017)

From Brendan "I have no plan B, even if half my defence is crocked" Rodgers?

Does anyone seriously expect anything other than a load of baws from him (other than Sellick fans)?


----------



## J1888 (19 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> What were you expecting?



I expected exactly as we got, but I would have liked us to not be so timid, as we were against Barca last year and against PSG this season.

Yet again, in a game where we KNOW we will not get lots of the ball, he sticks Griff up front on his own, which just won't work. Dembele should have been brought on earlier.

Rodgers has been fantastic for us, but we don't seem to be have any sort of gameplan against really good sides like Bayern.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Dear BT Sport,
> 
> Generally, your coverage of non-OF Scottish football is very good.
> 
> ...




There is no OF


----------



## AndyRM (19 Oct 2017)

pjd57 said:


> There is no OF



Ah, to dream.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Ah, to dream.


It was over before liquidation.

After liquidation , well there is no after liquidation. ( Unless you work in the media in Scotland and use a different dictionary from the rest of the world )


----------



## itchybeard (20 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Same old shite tonight for Celtic, though against a top team. Seems that Rodgers and the team don't learn from Barcelona last season and PSG this season. 3-0 was a let-off.
> 
> Still, Chelsea didn't win, so the evening isn't a complete bust.



They played well against city don't forget...in hindsight, do this and that, it's what it is, Bayern are a world class team. When I watch Celtic, their work ethic is up there, just lack one or two creative players.


----------



## LiamW (20 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> I expected exactly as we got, but I would have liked us to not be so timid, as we were against Barca last year and against PSG this season.
> 
> Yet again, in a game where we KNOW we will not get lots of the ball, he sticks Griff up front on his own, which just won't work. Dembele should have been brought on earlier.
> 
> Rodgers has been fantastic for us, but we don't seem to be have any sort of gameplan against really good sides like Bayern.



Dembele should have stared in my opinion. We had no out ball, no one to hold it up to bring the midfield into the game. But mentally we were weak, physically we were weak, but I think that's the players, not the manager.

Once they step over the line there is very little any manager can do.

Just have to hump Hibs now on Saturday, that was always the bigger game for me this week anyway.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Dear BT Sport,
> 
> Generally, your coverage of non-OF Scottish football is very good.
> 
> ...



They've withdrawn it after complaints.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2017)




----------



## J1888 (20 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


>




Haha, chapeau Hibernian


----------



## J1888 (20 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> Dembele should have stared in my opinion. We had no out ball, no one to hold it up to bring the midfield into the game. But mentally we were weak, physically we were weak, but I think that's the players, not the manager.
> 
> Once they step over the line there is very little any manager can do.
> 
> Just have to hump Hibs now on Saturday, that was always the bigger game for me this week anyway.



I don't disagree with any of that - I'm wondering about Dembele's fitness, i.e is that the reason he didn't start or at least come on earlier? Up against it away from home, you cannot play Griff on his own, we've seen this.

Agree re. Hibs - they're a dangerous side and gave us a scare a couple of weeks ago, so let's not chuck away the domestic run as well!


----------



## LiamW (20 Oct 2017)

With Jozo back we're a different team at the back, but I would give Ajer a run and maybe push Lustig out to RB. Gamboa had a mare against Bayern but let's be honest, he hasn't played in months bar the Dundee game and that was to be expected.

Re Dembele's fitness - it think they're taking precausions, I honestly don't think he has any issues, but better to be safe than sorry with hamstring problems.

We didn't start Roberts or Sinclair against HIbs last time out, I don't that will be the case this time round. I'd start Dembele over Grif (i'd ideally like to see a front 2 though) and Rogic instead of Armstrong.

Lenny will have them pumped up, so we can't take them for granted at all.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2017)

Everton have banned a fan who got involved in last night's scuffle, while carrying a child!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41691580

What an absolute bellend. I suspect (and hope), they'll be getting more than just a ban from Everton games for that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2017)

See if you can spot the player in this picture who is Jamie and Andy Murray's grandad...


----------



## User482 (20 Oct 2017)

More filth from West Ham.


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> More filth from West Ham.


Every cloud...


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Oct 2017)

Nearly clicked like.....


----------



## StuAff (20 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> More filth from West Ham.


There was a piece in The Times today (not the first and it won't be the last) about how fans are finding the London Stadium experience souless, unwelcoming (etc). Results are clearly connected. Why, apart from being tightwads, did Sullivan and Gold not redevelop the Boleyn Ground? Sounds like a complete mess.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> There was a piece in The Times today (not the first and it won't be the last) about how fans are finding the London Stadium experience souless, unwelcoming (etc). Results are clearly connected. Why, apart from being tightwads, did Sullivan and Gold not redevelop the Boleyn Ground? Sounds like a complete mess.


It's a fecking football pitch. The players should know how to play on it.


----------



## StuAff (20 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's a fecking football pitch. The players should know how to play on it.


True.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Oct 2017)

Agree with @Marmion, though I think there is some truth in @StuAff's article. Obviously a different scale, but Rugby Park's utterly crap atmosphere has long been cited as one of many reasons for our dismal home form.

The main one, of course, is that we are pish.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Agree with @Marmion, though I think there is some truth in @StuAff's article. Obviously a different scale, but Rugby Park's utterly crap atmosphere has long been cited as one of many reasons for our dismal home form.
> 
> The main one, of course, is that we are pish.



Oh I don't know, you've got at least one vocal and lively fan - the absolute bellend who went mental at our players during the play off before being huckled out and leaving his young son bawling his eyes out.

The twice I've been to Rugby Park, our end was sold out and it was bouncing. Pity about the results though.


----------



## User482 (21 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> There was a piece in The Times today (not the first and it won't be the last) about how fans are finding the London Stadium experience souless, unwelcoming (etc). Results are clearly connected. Why, apart from being tightwads, did Sullivan and Gold not redevelop the Boleyn Ground? Sounds like a complete mess.


It wasn't possible to expand Upton Park significantly without demolishing half the neighborhood, so I don't blame them for the move. They've also put a lot of money into the team this year, and there are far too many expensive players under performing.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Oh I don't know, you've got at least one vocal and lively fan - the absolute bellend who went mental at our players during the play off before being huckled out and leaving his young son bawling his eyes out.
> 
> The twice I've been to Rugby Park, our end was sold out and it was bouncing. Pity about the results though.



Ah, Gordon Sawyers. An absolute balloon. He's been banned until January.


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> It wasn't possible to expand Upton Park significantly without demolishing half the neighborhood, so I don't blame them for the move. They've also put a lot of money into the team this year, and there are far too many expensive players under performing.


Too true. Seems to have worked out as rotten both on and off the pitch though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's a fecking football pitch. The players should know how to play on it.


Exactly. Play exciting football and the atmosphere will take care of itself no matter what the ground is like. 

I can't see Bilic lasting the week out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Oct 2017)

Not a good day.

Hibs got beat 4-2 by Sellic.
Forfar got pumped 5-0 at home by Ayr.
In the amateur game, our game was called off due to a waterlogged pitch.


----------



## User482 (21 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Exactly. Play exciting football and the atmosphere will take care of itself no matter what the ground is like.
> 
> I can't see Bilic lasting the week out.


Look how decisive they were with Avram Grant!

We are so screwed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Oct 2017)

Koeman must be under severe pressure now after today's debacle


----------



## AndyRM (22 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Koeman must be under severe pressure now after today's debacle



Agreed. Though I've kind of thought that since he signed last season's worst keeper for £30m.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed. Though I've kind of thought that since he signed last season's worst keeper for £30m.


Tad unfair on the lad perhaps, it could have been an even bigger defecit if it weren't for some decent stops by him. 

And I'll take your "worst keeper of last season" and raise you Claudio Bravo. He had a mare at every opportunity, and was only saved from lifelong embarrassment by the fact that opportunities on his goal were limited, and his team mates up front were busy knocking in more than he could concede. That's a luxury that Sunderland never had.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2017)

Great footballing day for merseyside today.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Tad unfair on the lad perhaps, it could have been an even bigger defecit if it weren't for some decent stops by him.
> 
> And I'll take your "worst keeper of last season" and raise you Claudio Bravo. He had a mare at every opportunity, and was only saved from lifelong embarrassment by the fact that opportunities on his goal were limited, and his team mates up front were busy knocking in more than he could concede. That's a luxury that Sunderland never had.


Ha!

At least you haven't got Joe Hart.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ha!
> 
> At least you haven't got Joe Hart.



True... I was sad to see him go as he'd become something of an institution at City, but in hindsight he probably wasn't good enough for a team with eyes on titles. I think he stagnated in the last couple of years and if anything, got worse. I'm happier with Ederson.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Oct 2017)

Just caught the Sportscene radio commentary team after the semi-final today. Did someone die? They sound distraught.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2017)

Looking at the EPL table as it stands only six clubs have a positive goal difference. That shows the gulf in class between the haves and the have nots.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Oct 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/29AHOcObwNQ


Kenny Miller in with the celebrations


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looking at the EPL table as it stands only six clubs have a positive goal difference. That shows the gulf in class between the haves and the have nots.



Presume you are talking about money?

How can West Ham and Leicester be explained away? In the top 20 richest clubs in the world.

http://www.totalsportek.com/money/richest-football-clubs/

I read the other week that Stoke are the 26th richest club in the world although they are not part of the linked data.

I know there is still a gulf in value but those teams are hardly under-funded.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Presume you are talking about money?
> 
> How can West Ham and Leicester be explained away? In the top 20 richest clubs in the world.
> 
> ...


Annual revenue is the key, that funds transfer fees and wages. West Ham's is $194 million, a long way off Man U's $765 million.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Oct 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Tad unfair on the lad perhaps, it could have been an even bigger defecit if it weren't for some decent stops by him.
> 
> And I'll take your "worst keeper of last season" and raise you Claudio Bravo. He had a mare at every opportunity, and was only saved from lifelong embarrassment by the fact that opportunities on his goal were limited, and his team mates up front were busy knocking in more than he could concede. That's a luxury that Sunderland never had.



Yeah, maybe I am being a bit harsh on him. When you've got a sieve for a defence what can you do?


----------



## User482 (22 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ha!
> 
> At least you haven't got Joe Hart.


I'd drop him and play Adrian.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Oct 2017)

Everton... Dearie, dearie me.

That was absolutely appalling today. Arsenal weren't great, but they didn't have to be. But for Pickford, they might have notched up 8 or 9.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Annual revenue is the key, that funds transfer fees and wages. West Ham's is $194 million, a long way off Man U's $765 million.



That's a fair point but I wouldn't call any PL club a 'have not'.


----------



## MarkF (22 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> View: https://youtu.be/29AHOcObwNQ
> 
> 
> Kenny Miller in with the celebrations




I have watched Louis's career for a long time, he came to Bradford City as a teenager and a "sure thing" on loan from Stoke. We were garbage at the the time and Peter Taylor rarely used him, I used to watch him in the stiffs, at the time they played 10 mins walk from my house, his enthusiasm and effort stood out a mile. It must have been hard going to a basement club and then not getting any game time. Nuneaton, Wrexham, Motherwell, he can't stop scoring and his belief is incredible. At 26 he deserves big move and big wages.


----------



## MarkF (22 Oct 2017)

Lucky or what? I didn't really want to pay £65 for a game of football, not even in a top seat, but Betis seen to be going the way of a few other Spanish clubs that reside in "destination" cities, sell ST cheaply to locals and keep a few 1000 seats back to charge at top whack to tourists, it's hard to argue against and tbh if I hadn't gone I'd have probably spent £50 in bars watching it.........still....£65.

Estadio Benito Villamarin is similar to the Mestalla (Valencia), it just appears like that, you look up and suddenly a 60k stadium is there in a nondescript suburb, it's a 35/45 minute flat walk from the centre, fans were friendly and were so excited by KO that I am surprised many didn't die of heart attacks. As an aside, the anti Catalonia feeling is riding high in Andalucia and a loud version of Sylvia's "Viva Espana" was sung at regular intervals. I had the perfect view, first row second tier, bang on the half way line.

I can't begin to describe the game, it was totally bonkers, the support for Betis incredible, ok, at 0-4 it died a bit but the noise at 3-4 made my head hurt. 2 classic kits, more great goals in a game than I've ever seen before and everybody stayed to applaud off both teams. An all time La Liga classic and a bargain for my money.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2017)

Not in


SpokeyDokey said:


> That's a fair point but I wouldn't call any PL club a 'have not'.


Not in comparison to the world in general, but in purely Premiership terms there is a small group who have opened a significant gap on everyone else. That's the way of the world of course, but in the days when the only revenue was through the turnstiles that gap was more manageable.


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2017)

GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAL :-)


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Oct 2017)

Accy back up to third!
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2017/10/crewe-stanley-3/
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ions/league-two/11092757/crewe-0-2-accrington


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2017)

MarkF said:


> At 26 he deserves big move and big wages.


I reckon that's part of the problem*, players and their agents start to expect "big moves" and "big money" and this results in moves to clubs that do not suit them nor are willing to provide them opportunity to develop.

*if one accepts that there is a problem that is...


----------



## MarkF (23 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> I reckon that's part of the problem*, players and their agents start to expect "big moves" and "big money" and this results in moves to clubs that do not suit them nor are willing to provide them opportunity to develop.
> 
> *if one accepts that there is a problem that is...



I didn't mean a big move & money to Chelsea. We lost James Hanson to Sheff Utd last January, I think he was insurance for their promotion push, he's not playing but on 8k a week for 3 years I doubt his is too bothered after a whole career of L1/2 wages. I think Moult could score in the Championship and I'd consider that a big move.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

The "Best Fans in the World" get their club another fine: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41720941

An £8,900 fine is hardly a punishment for a club like Celtic. Closed doors or docking points would be far more effective.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Oct 2017)

Not much of a fine considering the offence.

Am I right in thinking Celtic get fined every season in Europe?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Not much of a fine considering the offence.
> 
> Am I right in thinking Celtic get fined every season in Europe?



12 fines in 6 years relating to fan behaviour.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Oct 2017)

Ah, I thought there was a pattern. Clearly not.


----------



## Roadhump (23 Oct 2017)

Ronald Koeman sacked as Everton manager - not sure who I would go for next.


----------



## User482 (23 Oct 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Ronald Koeman sacked as Everton manager - not sure who I would go for next.


Slaven Bilic.

Please.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Oct 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Ronald Koeman sacked as Everton manager - not sure who I would go for next.


Ronald McDonald? Graham Norton? Bobo the Simpleminded? The only way is up.


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Ronald Koeman sacked as Everton manager - not sure who I would go for next.


Moyes?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> Slaven Bilic.
> 
> Please.



The WBA fan I was talking to this morning would no doubt prefer Pulis to beat Bilic to the chop.


----------



## User482 (23 Oct 2017)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


>


----------



## accountantpete (23 Oct 2017)

Everton need someone to bring back stability and togetherness - how about Joey Barton?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2017)

accountantpete said:


> Everton need someone to bring back stability and togetherness - how about Joey Barton?
> 
> View attachment 379950



I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## LiamW (23 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Not much of a fine considering the offence.
> 
> Am I right in thinking Celtic get fined every season in Europe?



Considering the offence?



AndyRM said:


> 12 fines in 6 years relating to fan behaviour.



The majority of which were for flares, telling uefa to go f**k themselves and the flying of Palestinian flags.

There have a few pitch invasions alongside those, but they're few and far between.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Oct 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Ronald Koeman sacked as Everton manager - not sure who I would go for next.


Unsworth caretaker.

After that, the betting says Dyche. However, if Moshiri has been burnt by paying out Koeman's contract, I sense Allardyce, or possibly Moyes.

I always feel a little bit sorry for a manager getting the sack, but my goodness, Everton looked shockingly bad yesterday.

The only light relief in any of that was Cech getting all cocky in front of Oumar.


----------



## J1888 (23 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The "Best Fans in the World" get their club another fine: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41720941
> 
> An £8,900 fine is hardly a punishment for a club like Celtic. Closed doors or docking points would be far more effective.





Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Not much of a fine considering the offence.
> 
> Am I right in thinking Celtic get fined every season in Europe?





AndyRM said:


> 12 fines in 6 years relating to fan behaviour.





Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Ah, I thought there was a pattern. Clearly not.



I'm intrigued; while I certainly don't condone fireworks/flares and personally don't see why some of the banners were produced (i.e. Rodgers at Work against Linfield was really daft), do you really think Celtic should be fined for the fans flying a Palestine flag?! 

I'm well aware that a minority of our fans are clowns - i.e. those setting off flares and fireworks, but waving a flag?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> I'm intrigued; while I certainly don't condone fireworks/flares and personally don't see why some of the banners were produced (i.e. Rodgers at Work against Linfield was really daft), do you really think Celtic should be fined for the fans flying a Palestine flag?!
> 
> I'm well aware that a minority of our fans are clowns - i.e. those setting off flares and fireworks, but waving a flag?



Isn't it a FIFA rule that bans political banners at football grounds?

Or something along those lines?


----------



## User482 (23 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Isn't it a FIFA rule that bans political banners at football grounds?
> 
> Or something along those lines?


The next Barcelona match could be interesting...


----------



## LiamW (23 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Isn't it a FIFA rule that bans political banners at football grounds?
> 
> Or something along those lines?


Not that I'm aware of, I think uefa had at one stage. Most clubs throughout Europe would have flags on show in the crowd during CL/EL games. What makes one flag more political than another?


----------



## Roadhump (23 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Moyes?


You extract the urine surely....everyone else is 

Moyes was a great appointment at the time, but he is a managerial has been now. Worryingly, he is among the bookies' favourites.


----------



## J1888 (23 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Isn't it a FIFA rule that bans political banners at football grounds?
> 
> Or something along those lines?



To be honest, I've no idea what UEFA's rules are - I'd guess that they probably just apply them to suit themselves to be honest


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

From UEFA, a rule that forbids:

"gestures, words, objects or any other means to transmit any message that is not fit for a sports event, particularly messages that are of a political, ideological, religious, offensive or provocative nature."

Pretty obvious why they got fined for waving Palestinian flags playing an Israeli team.


----------



## Roadhump (23 Oct 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Unsworth caretaker.
> 
> After that, the betting says Dyche. However, if Moshiri has been burnt by paying out Koeman's contract, I sense Allardyce, or possibly Moyes.
> 
> ...


Since the City game, the team has been shockingly bad in every game. Some fans were saying they were okay on Thursday against Lyon, but personally I thought Lyon were much better than us.

The bookies no doubt react to what the punters are punting on, it has fluctuated between Unsworth, Moyes and Dyche in the past couple of hours. I don't want Moyes, Dyche would be okay for me, but my choice would be Marco Silva, if he was available. Why would they leave their present clubs though? This might get me shot down in flames in certain places, but if we end up with Big Sam, I wouldn't mind too much, he would steady the quickly sinking ship, and I don't think his football is as bad as some make out - it can't be any worse than what we have suffered so far this season.


----------



## J1888 (23 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> From UEFA, a rule that forbids:
> 
> "gestures, words, objects or any other means to transmit any message that is not fit for a sports event, particularly messages that are of a political, ideological, religious, offensive or provocative nature."
> 
> Pretty obvious why they got fined for waving Palestinian flags playing an Israeli team.



Why'd they get fined for flying it against an Icelandic team a couple of years before? Why did UEFA try (did they succeed?) to fine Barcelona fans for flying a Catalonian flag?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Why'd they get fined for flying it against an Icelandic team a couple of years before? Why did UEFA try (did they succeed?) to fine Barcelona fans for flying a Catalonian flag?



Er... probably because of the rules?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

And yes, Barcelona were successfully fined. More than once I believe.


----------



## J1888 (23 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Er... probably because of the rules?



Do you not think the 'rules' are quite subjective?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Do you not think the 'rules' are quite subjective?



Not especially. Flying a Palestinian or Catalan independence flag is a pretty obvious political statement.


----------



## J1888 (23 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Not especially. Flying a Palestinian or Catalan independence flag is a pretty obvious political statement.



It's a bit odd that you could fly the flags of most countries without a ban, but not one such as Palestine, which I believe has a team recognised by FIFA, playing under the Palestinian flag. Just seems like a double standard to me. Ban all flags, UEFA.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> It's a bit odd that you could fly the flags of most countries without a ban, but not one such as Palestine, which I believe has a team recognised by FIFA, playing under the Palestinian flag. Just seems like a double standard to me. Ban all flags, UEFA.



Really?! You don't think flying a controversial flag is maybe just asking for trouble?

With you on banning countries flags (at non international games). Can't see that going down well with the OF though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> Slaven Bilic.
> 
> Please.


I think his fate will be decided on Wednesday night against what will probably be a second string Spurs side in the EFL Cup. A bad result or a dire performance and that will be that. Part of me hopes we get thrashed.


----------



## User482 (23 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think his fate will be decided on Wednesday night against what will probably be a second string Spurs side in the EFL Cup. A bad result or a dire performance and that will be that. Part of me hopes we get thrashed.


That's too high a price!


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> That's too high a price!


It does stick in the throat to actually say it. But unless the league form picks up we'll have the biggest stadium in the Championship next year. I've got a mate who's a Palace fan and we play them on Saturday, I've been mercilessly taking the P out of him since the season began and if things go bad against them I'll get some fearful stick


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2017)

Didn't realise Spurs vs The History Club yesterday was the highest ever PL attendance @ 80,827.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> It does stick in the throat to actually say it. But unless the league form picks up we'll have the biggest stadium in the Championship next year. I've got a mate who's a Palace fan and we play them on Saturday, I've been mercilessly taking the P out of him since the season began and if things go bad against them I'll get some fearful stick



My B-I-L & S-I-L are mahoosive Palace fans and we've been getting stick since they gained their only 3points to date. 

Hope you beat them and they might shut up a bit.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Oct 2017)

Pick that one out -

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/4745169/satri-angthong-bangkok-sports-club-penalty-shootout/


----------



## craigwend (23 Oct 2017)

*Is this the most ridiculous penalty you've ever seen?*


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2017)

A lesson in motivational speaking from Pedro...







Annoyingly, the team will probably react and slaughter us tomorrow night.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2017)

I've just noticed 23 Across - Money from abroad - firm needs constant investment (5).

Sevco!

10 and 11 across are applicable too.


----------



## LiamW (24 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> From UEFA, a rule that forbids:
> 
> "gestures, words, objects or any other means to transmit any message that is not fit for a sports event, particularly messages that are of a political, ideological, religious, offensive or provocative nature."
> 
> Pretty obvious why they got fined for waving Palestinian flags playing an Israeli team.


One of our proudest moments that. Absolutely wonderful gesture.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2017)

Celtic won FIFA's Best Fans award in London on Monday, less than 24 hours after they were dealt further sanctions by UEFA.

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-fans-win-fifa-best-award-amid-uefa-sanctions

Joke club and an embarrassment.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> One of our proudest moments that. Absolutely wonderful gesture.





The wonderful gesture was the amount raised for charity following the event, not a handful of Green Brigade clowns waving flags.


----------



## LiamW (24 Oct 2017)

You worry about your own clown fans or the lack off.

The amount raised for the 2 Palestinian charities in the occupied territories came as a result of those fans waving those flags.

But nice of you to pick and choose the parts you don't like.


----------



## LiamW (24 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Celtic won FIFA's Best Fans award in London on Monday, less than 24 hours after they were dealt further sanctions by UEFA.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-fans-win-fifa-best-award-amid-uefa-sanctions
> 
> Joke club and an embarrassment.


I'm loving your pain.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2017)

We've only got the one, and he's been banned from our stadium.

It's not me that doesn't like it, it's UEFA. As I said yesterday, banning all national flags seems like a good idea to me but the seethe at not being able to wave a tricolour or a union jack would be ridiculous.


----------



## LiamW (24 Oct 2017)

I tend not to worry to much about the hypocrites at uefa to be honest.

But i'll agree to a total ban or no ban at all, the laughable thing is that all national flags are political. It just seems that uefa tell us that some are more political than others.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Oct 2017)

Wishing @Supersuperleeds all the best for tonight`s league cup game - Leicester v Leeds


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Wishing @Supersuperleeds all the best for tonight`s league cup game - Leicester v Leeds



Have you seen the teams? 18 changes from the weekend 

*Foxes XI:* Hamer, Amartey, Maguire, Dragovic, Chilwell, Iborra, King, Albrighton, Gray, Iheanacho, Slimani.

*Leeds XI: *Wiedwald, Anita, Jansson, Shaughnessy, Borthwick-Jackson, Phillips, Klich, Roofe, Hernandez, Cibicki, Grot.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Have you seen the teams? 18 changes from the weekend
> 
> *Foxes XI:* Hamer, Amartey, Maguire, Dragovic, Chilwell, Iborra, King, Albrighton, Gray, Iheanacho, Slimani.
> 
> *Leeds XI: *Wiedwald, Anita, Jansson, Shaughnessy, Borthwick-Jackson, Phillips, Klich, Roofe, Hernandez, Cibicki, Grot.



Yeah, knew it would happen. You have a big game on Friday and it`s all about the Prem for us.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Yeah, knew it would happen. You have a big game on Friday and it`s all about the Prem for us.



True, apart from bragging rights at work I'm not bothered about winning tonight


----------



## J1888 (24 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Celtic won FIFA's Best Fans award in London on Monday, less than 24 hours after they were dealt further sanctions by UEFA.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-fans-win-fifa-best-award-amid-uefa-sanctions
> 
> Joke club and an embarrassment.



Joke club? Keep telling yourself that


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Oct 2017)

The other cheek are at it again -


----------



## J1888 (24 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> The other cheek are at it again -
> 
> View attachment 380150



They're merely pandering to the revolting masses. King and his lackeys are not popular, the team are shite, they're getting it from all angles and hey presto a 'we're ragin so we are' and the hordes will lap it up and say 'well done Rangers, great statement against the fenian sfa/country/government/world'

Edit: that ref was crap


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2017)

@Lilliburlero please try not to gloat too much over the mighty foxes victory over Leeds @Supersuperleeds can only take so much after all he supports Leeds Utd 
3 1 to the foxes 3 1 to the foxes 
3 1 to the foxes 3 1 to the foxes 
Shame I'm not riding with him this weekend


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> They're merely pandering to the revolting masses. King and his lackeys are not popular, the team are shite, they're getting it from all angles and hey presto a 'we're ragin so we are' and the hordes will lap it up and say 'well done Rangers, great statement against the fenian sfa/country/government/world'
> 
> Edit: that ref was crap



The standard of refereeing in Scotland is utterly shite. 

The fast tracking of Andrew Dallas says it all: he shouldn't be anywhere near a junior match let alone a professional one.

The only time I've had any faith in the officials is when ours all went on strike and we shipped them in from Israel (couple other places too I think? Luxembourg?).


----------



## J1888 (24 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The standard of refereeing in Scotland is utterly shite.
> 
> The fast tracking of Andrew Dallas says it all: he shouldn't be anywhere near a junior match let alone a professional one.
> 
> The only time I've had any faith in the officials is when ours all went on strike and we shipped them in from Israel (couple other places too I think? Luxembourg?).



Dallas is indeed quite terrible - he reffed the Celtic Hibs league game a few weeks back IIRC and was abysmal - 'inconsistent' is being kind.


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Dallas is indeed quite terrible - he reffed the Celtic Hibs league game a few weeks back IIRC and was abysmal - 'inconsistent' is being kind.


He's had another howler tonight at Easter Road.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Oct 2017)




----------



## J1888 (24 Oct 2017)

Slick said:


> He's had another howler tonight at Easter Road.



I'm wrong - it was the equally incompetent Collum who reffed the Celtic Hibs game, Dallas reffed the Celtic Dundee game. Both refs were dreadful


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Oct 2017)

COYP 

League Cup - just a distraction.

Wayne Hennessey watching the balls fly past him


----------



## AndyRM (25 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> I'm wrong - it was the equally incompetent Collum who reffed the Celtic Hibs game, Dallas reffed the Celtic Dundee game. Both refs were dreadful



Collum is one of the better refs I think. Has had a couple of dodgy games over the years, but he's nowhere near as bad as Dallas.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Oct 2017)

Just watched McLean not give a penalty in the Hamilton game last night. Imrie knocks the ball away with both hands.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> @Lilliburlero please try not to gloat too much over the mighty foxes victory over Leeds @Supersuperleeds can only take so much after all he supports Leeds Utd
> 3 1 to the foxes 3 1 to the foxes
> 3 1 to the foxes 3 1 to the foxes
> Shame I'm not riding with him this weekend




Mighty foxes


----------



## LiamW (25 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Collum is one of the better refs I think. Has had a couple of dodgy games over the years, but he's nowhere near as bad as Dallas.


Yeah, he's got eyes in the back of his head that one.


----------



## User482 (25 Oct 2017)




----------



## Slick (25 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> Yeah, he's got eyes in the back of his head that one.


As opposed to his old man who has a 50 pence piece in the back of his head.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2017)

@13 rider @Lilliburlero 

Claude Puel is your new manager

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41746701


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider @Lilliburlero
> 
> Claude Puel is your new manager
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41746701


Dosnt fill with excitement but better than some names mentioned .


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2017)

Minute six, 0-1.

Taxi for Slaven.


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Dosnt fill with excitement but better than some names mentioned .



I`m quite happy with it and like you say, he`s better than some mentioned.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m quite happy with it and like you say, he`s better than some mentioned.


Seemed to do a decent job at Southampton got them in the top 10 but got the sack after a dreadful at the end of the season


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2017)

Cancel that taxi.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2017)

Bloomin' heck


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Minute six, 0-1.
> 
> Taxi for Slaven.





Smokin Joe said:


> Cancel that taxi.





Smokin Joe said:


> Bloomin' heck


The emotional rollercoaster of being a football fan right there


----------



## User482 (25 Oct 2017)

Beating Spurs never loses its appeal.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

Taxi for Pedro.

Even aided by Secret Agents Broadfoot and Boyd you couldn't beat Killie.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Taxi for Pedro.
> 
> Even aided by Secret Agents Broadfoot and Boyd you couldn't beat Killie.



Wonder if he'll accept all responsibility and then blame the players tomorrow?

Still, Pedro is the gift that keeps giving, he MUST stay


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Wonder if he'll accept all responsibility and then blame the players tomorrow?
> 
> Still, Pedro is the gift that keeps giving, he MUST stay



I find it hard to pick between Pedro and Brendan for comedy gold.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I find it hard to pick between Pedro and Brendan for comedy gold.



Brendan is good for a quote, but Pedro is a complete tosser and also a crap manager. Rodgers is neither of those things, he's just a bit...odd


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Brendan is good for a quote, but Pedro is a complete tosser and also a crap manager. Rodgers is neither of those things, he's just a bit...odd



You've not seen Being Liverpool then?

As for his managerial credentials... A Championship runners up medal with Swansea, £300m for f*ck all with Liverpool and winning everything with a budget higher than everyone else combined in Scotland. 

Amazing.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> You've not seen Being Liverpool then?
> 
> As for his managerial credentials... A Championship runners up medal with Swansea, £300m for f*ck all with Liverpool and winning everything with a budget higher than everyone else combined in Scotland.
> 
> Amazing.



So, you think Rodgers is a crap manager then? 

He did a fantastic job at Swansea, got Liverpool to second in the league and has done a fantastic job at Celtic. Sure, he makes mistakes, he made them at Liverpool, he makes them at Celtic. But if you think he's not a good manager then you're off your nut.


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I find it hard to pick between Pedro and Brendan for comedy gold.


 
Really? You can't even compare the 2 imho, Pedro is a walking contradiction


AndyRM said:


> You've not seen Being Liverpool then?
> 
> As for his managerial credentials... A Championship runners up medal with Swansea, £300m for f*ck all with Liverpool and winning everything with a budget higher than everyone else combined in Scotland.
> 
> Amazing.


 Feel the hatred  Love it.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

Hatred? Hardly. I just don't understand why he's lauded as a great manager when his credentials don't stack up.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Hatred? Hardly. I just don't understand why he's lauded as a great manager when his credentials don't stack up.



Who's lauding him as a 'great' manager? You'll note that I simply said that Pedro was crap, you chose to compare Rodgers with that, and you're bang wrong.

'Great' managers are Ferguson, Busby, Stein, Michels etc


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Who's lauding him as a 'great' manager? You'll note that I simply said that Pedro was crap, you chose to compare Rodgers with that, and you're bang wrong.
> 
> 'Great' managers are Ferguson, Busby, Stein, Michels etc



Actually, I didn't. I said: "I find it hard to pick between Pedro and Brendan for comedy gold."

Brendan is a deluded fool.

And, as it happens, a crap manager. Feel free to ignore the evidence, but it's there.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

'...Pedro is a complete tosser and also a crap manager. Rodgers is neither of those thing...' - to which you replied with a remark about Rodgers success (or lackthereof in your opinion).

I rest my case, m'lud.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> '...Pedro is a complete tosser and also a crap manager. Rodgers is neither of those thing...' - to which you replied with a remark about Rodgers success (or lackthereof in your opinion).
> 
> I rest my case, m'lud.



It's not just my opinion...


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Actually, I didn't. I said: "I find it hard to pick between Pedro and Brendan for comedy gold."
> 
> Brendan is a deluded fool.
> 
> And, as it happens, a crap manager. Feel free to ignore the evidence, but it's there.



Meltdown 

Brilliant!!!


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)




----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> It's not just my opinion...



He got Swansea promoted, he finished second in the league with Liverpool, he's undefeated in Scottish football.

That's success.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> He got Swansea promoted, he finished second in the league with Liverpool, he's undefeated in Scottish football.
> 
> That's success.



In your opinion...

His "success" at Swansea was created by Martinez and Sousa. 

Finishing second counts for f*ck all.

If I had Celtic's resources I could manage a team to win everything in Scotland.

But yeah, he's really successful.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> In you opinion...



No, not in my opinion, it's simply stating FACT


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> No, not in my opinion, it's simply stating FACT



Ah, the caps lock "FACT"...

That's me told.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Oct 2017)

Says it all when McInnes points out that his best player from last season is now warming a bench at Celtic and his best player this season is on loan from Celtic. Their resources utterly dwarf the rest of the league so it's hilarious when we hear their bleating about not being able to compete with PSG.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> In your opinion...
> 
> His "success" at Swansea was created by Martinez and Sousa.
> 
> ...



 I love it when people say 'ah, but it was *insert manager's name here* good work that won *insert team name* that title/promotion/cup, nothing to do with the manager who actually won it.'


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> I love it when people say 'ah, but it was *insert manager's name here* good work that won *insert team name* that title/promotion/cup, nothing to do with the manager who actually won it.'



Oooooh, he won a playoff after finishing 3rd in the league.

You're quite right, he's a f******g genius.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Says it all when McInnes points out that his best player from last season is now warming a bench at Celtic and his best player this season is on loan from Celtic. Their resources utterly dwarf the rest of the league so it's hilarious when we hear their bleating about not being able to compete with PSG.



It's that small-minded mentality from Scottish posters on here that keeps Scottish football at the bottom of the barrel.

If you just accepted Celtic's superiority, maybe go to a Celtic game once in a while, to get that winning feeling for once, got behind them in the Champions League etc - hey, maybe a Celtic scarf for Christmas or something, then Scottish Football would be a lot stronger.

Probably all wearing Rangers jerseys during the 90s I'd bet.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> It's that small-minded mentality from Scottish posters on here that keeps Scottish football at the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> If you just accepted Celtic's superiority, maybe go to a Celtic game once in a while, to get that winning feeling for once, got behind them in the Champions League etc - hey, maybe a Celtic scarf for Christmas or something, then Scottish Football would be a lot stronger.
> 
> Probably all wearing Rangers jerseys during the 90s I'd bet.



Nah mate, I'm a football supporter. Glory hunting sectarian bigotry isn't my thing.


----------



## User482 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Oooooh, he won a playoff after finishing 3rd in the league.
> 
> You're quite right, he's a f*****g genius.


As a neutral observer, I suggest he's not the messiah, but he's not a very naughty boy either.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Oct 2017)

That's the other cheek needing a new manager.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41762385
Seven in five years


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> It's that small-minded mentality from Scottish posters on here that keeps Scottish football at the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> If you just accepted Celtic's superiority, maybe go to a Celtic game once in a while, to get that winning feeling for once, got behind them in the Champions League etc - hey, maybe a Celtic scarf for Christmas or something, then Scottish Football would be a lot stronger.
> 
> Probably all wearing Rangers jerseys during the 90s I'd bet.



Did you type that with a straight face?


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Did you type that with a straight face?



Naw, I did have a right good chuckle to myself


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Naw, I did have a right good chuckle to myself



So did I the last time I saw a game involving Celtic. 2012. Lennon raging was almost as sweet as our victory.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> So did I the last time I saw a game involving Celtic. 2012. Lennon raging was almost as sweet as our victory.



 5 years man.

It's a sad goodbye that I bid to Pedro - farewell, sweet prince, you will be missed.


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> It's not just my opinion...





AndyRM said:


> In your opinion...
> 
> His "success" at Swansea was created by Martinez and Sousa.
> 
> ...



No you couldn't, that's just being stupid.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> No you couldn't, that's just being stupid.



Ach, leave him alone, he's keeping himself warm with memories of a match from 2012 ffs!


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> No you couldn't, that's just being stupid.



I've managed my 7 a side team to a league and cup double with a lot less money and a lot more competition. 

If anything, I'm over qualified for the Celtic job.


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

I utterly love this forum, full of haters. 

Not one gave a toss whenever oldco rangers were dominating in the late 80's and through the 90's but now that Celtic are sweeping all before them all of a sudden it's a disaster.


Why that is only the 2 main protagonists can tell you, but I have my own opinions. But hey ho, I really don't give a shite what other fans think about my team, I'm loving the hate.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Ach, leave him alone, he's keeping himself warm with memories of a match from 2012 ffs!



Yeah, because the only Killie matches I go to involve Celtic.


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I've managed my 7 a side team to a league and cup double with a lot less money and a lot more competition.
> 
> If anything, I'm over qualified for the Celtic job.


Why didn't you apply for your own teams vacancy in that case, you're certainly better qualified that nearly every manager they've ever had.


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, because the only Killie matches I go to involve Celtic.


I dare say it's the highlight of your season now that oldco rangers are dead.


----------



## J1888 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, because the only Killie matches I go to involve Celtic.



Don't blame you Andrew.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> Why didn't you apply for your own teams vacancy in that case, you're certainly better qualified that nearly every manager they've ever had.



I've applied to manage Killie a couple of times.


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I've applied to manage Killie a couple of times.


What let you down then?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> What let you down then?



Describing myself as my own mentor probably didn't help.


----------



## LiamW (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Describing myself as my own mentor probably didn't help.


Wasn't the other shite you spout then?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> Wasn't the other shite you spout then?



Calling the players my sons was also foolish.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2017)




----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

Blimey Scottish football sounds fun.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Oct 2017)

Ray McKinnon for the Ibrox job?


----------



## mark st1 (26 Oct 2017)

It’s good to see Scottish football hasn’t affected his comical quips. His wife is hot though I’ll give him that.


----------



## Slick (26 Oct 2017)

I was listening to an interview with Graham Souness who was admittedly plugging his new book, but he reckoned there was always interest from South of the border for Scottish football and we must do all we can to recapture that. This isn't the way to do it. I also admit, my team is doing nothing to contribute but I know they have in the past and will do again in the not too distant future.


----------



## Slick (26 Oct 2017)

mark st1 said:


> It’s good to see Scottish football hasn’t affected his comical quips. His wife is hot though I’ll give him that.
> 
> View attachment 380382


And Rangers and Celtic could fill any stadium in the UK and much further afield. If they were playing each other at tiddly winks 50k people would turn up to watch it.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Oct 2017)

The problems with Scottish fitba start at the top and are perpetuated by "journalists" who seem to think only two teams exist.


----------



## User6179 (26 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The problems with Scottish fitba start at the top and are perpetuated by "journalists" who seem to think only two teams exist.




Rangers and Sevco ?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2017)




----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Oct 2017)

There’s more than two teams?



Graham


----------



## LiamW (27 Oct 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Blimey Scottish football sounds fun.


It is, just depends on who you support.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2017)

I agree. Scottish football is actually doing a lot better than folk give it credit for.


----------



## LiamW (27 Oct 2017)

mark st1 said:


> It’s good to see Scottish football hasn’t affected his comical quips. His wife is hot though I’ll give him that.
> 
> View attachment 380382


It hypothetical tbh, but given the finances available to clubs down south and the size of the stadium then it's a possibility. Wouldn't happen overnight, but if they were given access to 5 years resources then eventually that could easily be the case.

But I wouldn't want Celtic in England, so I really don't care truth be told.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I agree. Scottish football is actually doing a lot better than folk give it credit for.



Indeed - http://www.sportingintelligence.com...s-iceland-cyprus-scotland-and-england-020403/


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Indeed - http://www.sportingintelligence.com...s-iceland-cyprus-scotland-and-england-020403/



Things from 5 years ago aren't allowed.


----------



## LiamW (27 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Things from 5 years ago aren't allowed.



Of course they are, if it makes you happy.


----------



## LiamW (27 Oct 2017)

'At the other extreme, note that in Uruguay the biggest two clubs account for 55 per cent of all attendances, while in Scotland, Rangers and Celtic combined account for 50 per cent. *Big numbers like these will typically mean less diversity, less spreading of honours, and one or two massively dominant teams through history'*.

I think a lot more teams have won trophies ever since oldco rangers died in 2012.

Most of them, I may add, at the expense of Celtic.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> It hypothetical tbh, but given the finances available to clubs down south and the size of the stadium then it's a possibility. Wouldn't happen overnight, but if they were given access to 5 years resources then eventually that could easily be the case.
> 
> But I wouldn't want Celtic in England, so I really don't care truth be told.



5 years to be a top 4 side in England? 

I'll have some of what you're smoking.


----------



## LiamW (27 Oct 2017)

You have this terrible habit of not actually reading what people post. The words hypothetical and possibility mean anything to you?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> You have this terrible habit of not actually reading what people post. The words hypothetical and possibility mean anything to you?



Yeah, they do, thanks.

I considered your hypothetical situation and found it impossible, hence my response.

HTH.


----------



## LiamW (27 Oct 2017)

Well you would, given your hatred and jealousy of the club I support.

One thing is absolutely certain though, certainly wouldn't be a possibility for Kilmarnock.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> Well you would, given your hatred and jealousy of the club I support.
> 
> One thing is absolutely certain though, certainly wouldn't be a possibility for Kilmarnock.



I neither hate Celtic, nor am I jealous of them, those are your assumptions. I find the club and the attitudes of some fans frustrating but that's about it. 

Oh, actually I did hate them for a bit a few years ago. Specifically Gary Caldwell for ending David Fernandez.


----------



## J1888 (27 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I neither hate Celtic, nor am I jealous of them, those are your assumptions. I find the club and the attitudes of some fans frustrating but that's about it.
> 
> Oh, actually I did hate them for a bit a few years ago. Specifically *Gary Caldwell* for ending David Fernandez.



Most Celtic fans hated him too tbf, but for different reasons.


----------



## LiamW (27 Oct 2017)

Agreed. Very limited player with a massive heid.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2017)

Watched the Conte presser today - brilliant slap down for the idiot journalists when he called them out on "bull****" questions and stories.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2017)

Well done to the England under 17s. World Champions along with the under 20s.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done to the England under 17s. World Champions along with the under 20s.


Watched most exciting England game I seen in years actually great game


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Watched most exciting England game I seen in years actually great game



We've got some great players, shame they will stagnate when they end up sitting in the reserves or going out on loan to championship clubs.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We've got some great players, shame they will stagnate when they end up sitting in the reserves or going out on loan to championship clubs.


Completely agree some very technically good players but making the next step will be very Difficult . Managers don't seem to trust young players


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Oct 2017)

Phew, Thank you Zaha


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Completely agree some very technically good players but making the next step will be very Difficult . Managers don't seem to trust young players


They can't afford to develop young talent. With the average life of a football club manager being eighteen months they have to rely on established stars to have any chance at all.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2017)

5 points from 3 visits to Glasgow. Clarke unbeaten since arriving, and playing well against the Old Firm. 

I'm not used to this, usually the new manager optimism lasts about 30 minutes into his first game...


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> 5 years to be a top 4 side in England?
> 
> I'll have some of what you're smoking.


Wouldn't take that long. 

But it will never happen. UEFA big guns wouldn't let it.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Wouldn't take that long.
> 
> But it will never happen. UEFA big guns wouldn't let it.



Of course it's UEFAs fault... Think last time I remember this being given serious discussion it was the unwillingness of Celtic (or Rangers) to start from League 1 (which would have been remarkably generous) rather than get put straight into the top flight.

Imagine for a second the EPL was expanded to accommodate 2 other clubs who'd done nothing to deserve it, or promotion was reduced to one place for a season. MK Dons would love not being the most derided team in the country...


----------



## itchybeard (29 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done to the England under 17s. World Champions along with the under 20s.



This win and result means absolute diddly squat. Good boys result abroad, that's it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2017)

Wazza in the relegation zone.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wazza in the relegation zone.


He has been since last weekend.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2017)

I see Leicester are doing it again.

Play crap, get the manager sacked then instantly turn it on again


----------



## AndyRM (29 Oct 2017)

Are Everton's sleeves seriously sponsored by Angry Birds?!


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wazza in the relegation zone.


Everton have the second longest top division membership. Without checking I believe they came up in 1954 and have only ever spent three years outside the top flight. Numero Uno are Arsenal who have been ever present since 1919.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Everton have the second longest top division membership. Without checking I believe they came up in 1954 and have only ever spent three years outside the top flight. Numero Uno are Arsenal who have been ever present since 1919.


That is more or less true. Everton have been in the top flight for more years than any other club, they have actually spent 4 years outside the top flight, one in the early 1930s and 3 in the early 1950s. I am not too clued up on Arsenal's history, but for some reason they didn't enter the top flight until many years after Everton, so although Arsenal have the longest uninterrupted run in the top flight, they don't have as many seasons in total in the top flight as Everton.

I guess the reason for you posting on this subject is that, like me, and many other people, you see Everton's top flight status under some considerable threat on current form. Given the club's summer transfer activity, we could be the first side to ever bankroll a catastrophic relegation campaign  

And yes, @AndyRM Angry birds are the shirt sleeve sponsors, wish the players would show some anger!!


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2017)

To be honest I had no idea Angry Birds was still a "thing", but it appears to have continued and has quietly taken over the world.


----------



## LiamW (30 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> 5 points from 3 visits to Glasgow. Clarke unbeaten since arriving, and playing well against the Old Firm.
> 
> I'm not used to this, usually the new manager optimism lasts about 30 minutes into his first game...


Steve Clarke is a very good manager, you done well to get him.

I will add though that Celtic should be playing their strongest 11 every week regardless of what we have coming up.


----------



## LiamW (30 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Of course it's UEFAs fault... Think last time I remember this being given serious discussion it was the unwillingness of Celtic (or Rangers) to start from League 1 (which would have been remarkably generous) rather than get put straight into the top flight.
> 
> Imagine for a second the EPL was expanded to accommodate 2 other clubs who'd done nothing to deserve it, or promotion was reduced to one place for a season. MK Dons would love not being the most derided team in the country...


100% uefa wouldn't let it happen and why should they? I've stated before that I don't want to see Celtic play in England, what will probably happen long term is that uefa will introduce some sort of midweek league to take the place of the CL. That's where it's heading and believe it or not bar the money involved, the PL isn't all that. I'd much rather play teams from the Netherlands, Denmark, Belguim on a regular basis than any English team.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2017)

The Atlantic League that UEFA have been knocking back since 2000?

Good luck with that.


----------



## LiamW (30 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The Atlantic League that UEFA have been knocking back since 2000?
> 
> Good luck with that.


Jesus, you're full of the joys aren't you. 

I never at any time said it would happen, that would just be my preferred option if there was a choice.

You really should pay more attention.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> Jesus, you're full of the joys aren't you.
> 
> I never at any time said it would happen, that would just be my preferred option if there was a choice.
> 
> You really should pay more attention.



Did you mean something different when you wrote "That's where it's heading"?


----------



## LiamW (30 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Did you mean something different when you wrote "That's where it's heading"?


A uefa midweek league in place of the CL isn't an atlantic league with teams from a few Scandinavian countries and Scotland.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> A uefa midweek league in place of the CL isn't an atlantic league with teams from a few Scandinavian countries and Scotland.



Good luck with that one too. I can think of absolutely no obstacles.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2017)

Quality excitement from the BBC text guy the other night!

Posted at 72 mins
*Girona 2-1 Real Madrid*
Listen, this is a seismic result if Girona hold on.

The Catalonia side have NEVER played in La Liga before this season.

They are currently 2-1 up on the champions of Spain and the champions of Europe.

90 mins
*Girona 2-1 Real Madrid*
FOUR MINUTES OF ADDED TIME.

Come on Girona, you can do this.

Posted at 90+1 mins
*Girona 2-1 Real Madrid*
Sorry but this is an incredible scoreline.

17:06
*FULL-TIME *
*Girona 2-1 Real Madrid*
GIRONA HAVE DONE IT!

The La Liga minnows embarrass the La Liga champions.

Mad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2017)

LiamW said:


> I'd much rather play teams from the Netherlands, Denmark, Belguim on a regular basis than any English team.


You could buy up all their best players as well...


----------



## LiamW (30 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> You could buy up all their best players as well...


Then sell them on at a huge profit.


----------



## LiamW (30 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Good luck with that one too. I can think of absolutely no obstacles.


I can see loads, but uefa will grease a few palms and make it work, as per usual.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2017)




----------



## vickster (31 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 381157


Payback for your neighbour having the opposite sign up last year?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Payback for your neighbour having the opposite sign up last year?




Indeed. And he still hasn't forgiven me for following the only London team that has won the CL.


----------



## J1888 (1 Nov 2017)

Interesting night last night then. Gutted that Celtic lost, but actually quite proud - given how awful we played against PSG and against Munich away this season, not to mention Barcelona away last season, it was good to see us not be passive, and despite playing against a clearly better team, actually trying to take the game to them. As is often the case at this level, crap defending will be punished. Still, should get 3rd, which was the realistic aim I guess.

How about Chelsea eh? Spanked by a team 5th in Serie A...guess it's not that surprising, but according to some media outlets, it could and should have been a lot worse. I note Phil Neville stating that they are missing Matic greatly.


----------



## LiamW (1 Nov 2017)

Still a defeat though, losing too many games at home in Europe these days. I remember when we had a great record at Celtic Park.

Anyway, we were at our maximum and Bayern looked like they could step it up at anytime but all in all a more positive performance compared to the dross dished up the last few games.

3rd was always the aim and EL football after Christmas, so that's an improvement I guess. All we need now is a few more defenders like KT and we'd be flying.

WTF was Boyata thinking btw?


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2017)

Decent of Bayern not to play their strongest team.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. And he still hasn't forgiven me for following the only London team that has won the CL.



They way your boys defended it was more like Xmas than Halloween


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2017)

mark st1 said:


> They way your boys defended it was more like Xmas than Halloween




We where pathetic, simples.


----------



## J1888 (1 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Decent of Bayern not to play their strongest team.



Still, when you've got guys like Tolisso (€40m+), Rodriguez (€80m), Coman (€28m), Vidal (€37m), Robben, Martinez, Alaba, Boateng PLUS Kimmich & Hummels on the bench with Thiago Alcantara, that's not a bad team to put on the field.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Nov 2017)

Poor Celtic


----------



## J1888 (1 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Poor Celtic



I don't see anyone looking for sympathy on here, if that's what you're referring to. Au contraire.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2017)

Celtic fan in not getting it shocker.


----------



## J1888 (1 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Celtic fan in not getting it shocker.



Please, enlighten me with another of your pearls of footballing wisdom


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Please, enlighten me with another of your pearls of footballing wisdom



Here's two for one:

Celtic are pish.

Brendan is a rubbish manager.


----------



## Lonestar (1 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Please, enlighten me with another of your pearls of footballing wisdom



http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...tic-become-invincibles-heres-records-10461619

Celtic are the invincibles.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Nov 2017)

Well played Spurs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Interesting night last night then. Gutted that Celtic lost, but actually quite proud - given how awful we played against PSG and against Munich away this season, not to mention Barcelona away last season, it was good to see us not be passive, and despite playing against a clearly better team, actually trying to take the game to them. As is often the case at this level, crap defending will be punished. Still, should get 3rd, which was the realistic aim I guess.
> 
> How about Chelsea eh? Spanked by a team 5th in Serie A...guess it's not that surprising, but according to some media outlets, it could and should have been a lot worse. I note Phil Neville stating that they are missing Matic greatly.



We were missing Kante a lot more than Matic. 

Chelsea played v.well for a lot of the first half despite being one down from the off. We were dreadful in the second half though.


----------



## Lonestar (1 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well played Spurs.



...and Man City...I joined at 1-1 switching from the Spurs match.

Sergio Aguero...didn't Pep want to get rid of him at one time?


----------



## StuAff (1 Nov 2017)

Well done all three....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> ...and Man City...I joined at 1-1 switching from the Spurs match.
> 
> Sergio Aguero...didn't Pep want to get rid of him at one time?



I went the other way - started with City and switched to Spurs when Napoli fell over after Ghoulam went off injured.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...tic-become-invincibles-heres-records-10461619
> 
> Celtic are the invincibles.



I like how noone at the Daily Ranger wanted to claim the byline on that one.


----------



## LiamW (2 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Decent of Bayern not to play their strongest team.


Yeah, just like us when we play the likes of you.


----------



## LiamW (2 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Here's two for one:
> 
> Celtic are pish.
> 
> Brendan is a rubbish manager.


You talk about Celtic more than your own team.

Obsessed


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

Celtic fan in n... ah f*ck it.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

LiamW said:


> You talk about Celtic more than your own team.



No, I don't.


----------



## LiamW (2 Nov 2017)

Last Saturday at 2003hrs was the last time you posted about your own team.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

LiamW said:


> Last Saturday at 2003hrs was the last time you posted about your own team.



Ah, so you can use the search function.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Nov 2017)

LiamW said:


> Last Saturday at 2003hrs was the last time you posted about your own team.


obsessed indeed


----------



## LiamW (2 Nov 2017)

Oh oh, here's your back up.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2017)

*Mod Hat On*

@LiamW @AndyRM 
Please keep the tit for tat off this thread. If you want to go down that route then do it by PM.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

Yeah, fair enough.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Nov 2017)

McCoist linked with Sunderland.


No, seriously. As manager.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> McCoist linked with Sunderland.
> 
> 
> No, seriously. As manager.



That would be very, very funny.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Nov 2017)

Not for Sunderland though


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

John O'Shea and Paul Lambert are also in the running apparently.

Lambert would probably be pretty decent, but O'Shea? That has to be a joke, or his mum's putting money on him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> McCoist linked with Sunderland.
> 
> 
> No, seriously. As manager.


Is he not still employed to look after the vegetable patch at Ibrox?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Nov 2017)

Nah. He's not allowed to play with the turnips any more


----------



## User482 (2 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> McCoist linked with Sunderland.
> 
> 
> No, seriously. As manager.


That club seems to have chewed up just about every manager it's had in the last few years.


----------



## J1888 (2 Nov 2017)

Sunderland gig looks like a bit of a poisoned chalice - very little money will be available to spend on a squad which is very poor, even by Championship standards. What manager in their right mind would take on that task? The answer of course, is a manager with no reputation to lose, i.e. a new manager or Ally McCoist.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

Darron Gibson had it spot on about Sunderland. I don't know why he was punished for his honesty.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2017)

I put a couple of small bets on this season, two teams both to finish top 3 in their respective leagues.

Sunderland and Everton 

Anyone want to pay me *not* to bet on your team next season?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2017)

I knew things were bad for Sunderland, but this bad? Taken from the Beeb.

The last home win was a 1-0 victory over Watford in the Premier League on 17 December 2016 - nearly 11 months ago
No team in the history of the Football League has gone 20 games without winning at home. Sunderland have gone 19
When they briefly led Bolton 2-1 in Grayson's final match in charge, it was the first time they had been ahead at home in 2017
Their current tally of 10 points from 15 Championship games is the worst return for a side just relegated from the Premier League


----------



## J1888 (2 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Darron Gibson had it spot on about Sunderland. I don't know why he was punished for his honesty.



When he was pissed off his nut after Celtic beat them 5-0? He might have been right about those players not caring, but having checked, 2 of the 3 he slagged off are away on loan, and the other one was on the bench when they drew against Bolton. He may well be right about some of those players not really caring, but the fact is, they have a squad littered with very mediocre players.


----------



## Lonestar (3 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> I put a couple of small bets on this season, two teams both to finish top 3 in their respective leagues.
> 
> Sunderland and Everton
> 
> Anyone want to pay me *not* to bet on your team next season?



I put a big wad on Man City to win the league last season.It's been a good lesson as I've stopped betting.


----------



## LinchPin (3 Nov 2017)

Did anyone else see the state of Santi Cazorla's injuries ? 
http://www.marca.com/en/football/in...lbum/2017/11/03/59fc2df622601d32358b458b.html

A lot worse than I imagined from what has been said.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Nov 2017)

It all sounds as if Rangers are doing splendidly 
https://stv.tv/sport/football/14014...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## User6179 (3 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> It all sounds as if Rangers are doing splendidly
> https://stv.tv/sport/football/14014...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



Sevco !!!! 

Rangers are deed !!!

Only 6 million, next seasons Champions league money will cover that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Nov 2017)

I hadn't realised that Santi Cazorla was going through this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41857095

Hope he makes a full recovery - the tattooed skin graft looks a bit iffy but it's small beer to what might have been.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Nov 2017)

St Johnstone 0 Celtic 4 Tight match.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...tone-celtic-scottish-premiership-match-report

63 just 63.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2017)

I assume you are joking, but I would find that really depressing if I supported Celtic, what the point. I bit like the old Football Manager Games once you have figured out the AI and win everything its gets boring!!


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2017)

Bloody nora, Brighton are in 8th place.
A false position and it won't last but fun while it does.
Paul Clement the next PL manager to get the gooner?


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> Bloody nora, Brighton are in 8th place.
> A false position and it won't last but fun while it does.
> Paul Clement the next PL manager to get the gooner?


Possibly I would have thought. I thought he did alright at first and made some cracking signings in the Summer.

Hate to say it but Brighton are doing pretty good and glad for Glen Murray proving he can cut it in the Premiership.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2017)

A 2-1 home win for Hibs against Dundee
A stunning 4-3 away win for Forfar at Albion Rovers, which moves us off the bottom of the league
No game for the amateur team today


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Nov 2017)

A draw for us. 5 red cards in the last three games between the sides - quality entertainment.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> I assume you are joking, but I would find that really depressing if I supported Celtic, what the point. I bit like the old Football Manager Games once you have figured out the AI and win everything its gets boring!!


Oh no it doesn't. Hail Hail


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> Bloody nora, Brighton are in 8th place.
> A false position and it won't last but fun while it does.
> Paul Clement the next PL manager to get the gooner?


Him or Bilic, a second half miracle at the London Stadium excepted.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2017)

LOL @ WHU 57 seconds


----------



## Lonestar (4 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> I assume you are joking, but I would find that really depressing if I supported Celtic, what the point. I bit like the old Football Manager Games once you have figured out the AI and win everything its gets boring!!



Ah,in those games I gave myself infinite cash...that did the trick.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Ah,in those games I gave myself infinite cash...that did the trick.


I couldn't remember if that was it or just a glitch so went with the glitch...


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> St Johnstone 0 Celtic 4 Tight match.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...tone-celtic-scottish-premiership-match-report
> 
> 63 just 63.



Just don’t mention European results


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

Another great display from the bears today, and another excellent performance on the pitch.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Nov 2017)

Just turned the telly on...then Man City scored a very tight one with Arsenal trying to catch them with the offside trap.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Nov 2017)

Chelsea 1 Grumpy Jose 0.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea 1 Grumpy Jose 0.



Chelsea 1-0 forgot to shoot. Awful game Hazard run the show even with Utd players taking it in turns to kick him. Fair result.

More disappointed that Maidenhead went out of the FA cup 2-0 to Coventry tbh. Farkin football


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Nov 2017)

Nice a bloke as he is, I think it's about time the Dildo Brothers presented Bilic with a pistol and a bottle of whisky.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nice a bloke as he is, I think it's about time the Dildo Brothers presented Bilic with a pistol and a bottle of whisky.



With Moyes being the hot favourite to be his successor I’d be thankful for what you’ve got tbh.


----------



## User482 (6 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nice a bloke as he is, I think it's about time the Dildo Brothers presented Bilic with a pistol and a bottle of whisky.


You have your wish.

But Moyes? FFS.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2017)

This is all WHU need.First half block up their own goal end.Half time knock it down and build at the other end.Sure most refs won't notice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2017)

Bilic has been sacked
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41702779


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2017)

Seems as if Moyes will be going to WHU until the end of the season


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2017)

Inevitable really but Moyes? Should be entertaining.... 

A good display by Palace at Wembley, a bit unlucky. What really cheeses me off is that a good game by the team at the bottom of the league is put down by people (mostly Tottingham players and manager) saying its due to the midweek Champions League and that Tottingham were poor as opposed to Palace having a half decent game. 

I reckon its going to quite a scrap this year to survive, at least 6/7 teams under threat of going down, pity we have given everyone a 12 point head start and massive goal difference though


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Inevitable really but Moyes? Should be entertaining....


Well, he can't do any worse. Under Bilic West Ham were a disorganised rabble, they have the potential to be at least a safe mid table side with the players they have.

Besides, who else is available?


----------



## User482 (6 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well, he can't do any worse. Under Bilic West Ham were a disorganised rabble, they have the potential to be at least a safe mid table side with the players they have.
> 
> Besides, who else is available?


Bilic had to go, but Moyes? I'd rather take a chance on a young Championship manager. You might as well reappoint big fat Sam otherwise. 

This is going to be a long season.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well, he can't do any worse. Under Bilic West Ham were a disorganised rabble, they have the potential to be at least a safe mid table side with the players they have.
> 
> Besides, who else is available?


Which is where they were last Season under his guidance? Didn't Moye's go down with Sunderland? Although it was poisonous at MUFC he didn't do that well with their resources either, Nor Spain. Everton was his only real success. I reckon its a case of careful what you wish for


----------



## Inertia (6 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Bilic had to go, but Moyes? I'd rather take a chance on a young Championship manager. You might as well reappoint big fat Sam otherwise.
> 
> This is going to be a long season.


I thought they might go for Sean Dyche, the Burnley fan at work is thinking they are going to lose another manager soon.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2017)

Inertia said:


> I thought they might go for Sean Dyche, the Burnley fan at work is thinking they are going to lose another manager soon.


Why would he want to go to West Ham!?


----------



## Inertia (6 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Why would he want to go to West Ham!?


Well the rumour mill has him going to Everton. I'm probably showing my ignorance but is there a huge gulf between West ham and Everton?


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2017)

Guess he is relatively cheap as opposed to buying someone out of their contract. Of Course Pardew is out of work and BFS


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2017)

Inertia said:


> Well the rumour mill has him going to Everton. I'm probably showing my ignorance but is there a huge gulf between West ham and Everton?


Well I think I know where I would rather go at the moment. But I were him I would do another season at Burnley to be honest.


----------



## Inertia (6 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Well I think I know where I would rather go at the moment. But I were him I would do another season at Burnley to be honest.


I've given up trying to figure anything in football out. As far as I can see, people jump at opportunities for fear their fortunes could change and the chance is lost. 

I'd be gutted for Burnley though, the only positive for them is their board seems quite adept at picking good managers.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Guess he is relatively cheap as opposed to buying someone out of their contract. Of Course Pardew is out of work and BFS


Am I enjoying this too much?


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2017)

Inertia said:


> I thought they might go for Sean Dyche, the Burnley fan at work is thinking they are going to lose another manager soon.


I'm always wary of a man who seemed to perform a miracle with one particular club in a short time. They fall just as quickly as they rose up.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2017)

Inertia said:


> I've given up trying to figure anything in football out. As far as I can see, people jump at opportunities for fear their fortunes could change and the chance is lost.



This. Doesn't always end well though. Bury poached Lee Clark off us and they binned him after 8 months. He tried the same trick there as he did at Killie, bringing in hunners of players, and unsurprisingly it didn't work.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Nov 2017)

There are only a handful of great or innovative managers. Mourinho, Fergie, Pep, Wenger in his best years, maybe Conte and Benitez. The rest are just run of the mill Ron Managers, they have a good year or two when they are being tipped as the next big thing but they get found out sooner or later and join the merry go round of those being sacked and taken on and sacked and taken on etc etc. It all boils down to the desire for instant success and the massive hit a club will take if they are relegated from the Premier League. No one is allowed to develop talent as the likes of Greenwood or Lyall were at West Ham, where the club were prepared to suffer a few bad seasons and even relegation because the board could look at the longer term and believed in what they were trying to do.

It is quite depressing really.


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2017)

Golf season is over, cycling season is restricted to weather dependent, the grass has finally stopped growing so I've just treated myself to a nice wee half season ticket.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Nov 2017)

The youth systems are failing smaller claubs mainly because even youth players are paid a bloody fortune.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> The youth systems are failing smaller claubs mainly because even youth players are paid a bloody fortune.



Indeed. Plus: in the last week or so there was an article on BBC Sport where Derby are asking for £120k compensation for their investment for a youth prospect of theirs (15 or 16 years of age) that wishes to move club. Unless a much bigger club sees the potential and stumps up the cash then his chances of moving club and furthering his career are effectively stymied.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Nov 2017)

Eight game ban for O'Hara - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41930148


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Eight game ban for O'Hara - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41930148



That ban is ridiculous.

Feel that Deano has wasted his talent somewhat. Never bettered his days at Killie.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2017)

Decided to support Norn Iron for the evening (and beyond, potentially) because of the Killie connection. Big Josh and Wee Jordan are cracking players, and both have been given an unfairly hard time by our fans.


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Nov 2017)

Shocking decision for a penalty.


----------



## J1888 (9 Nov 2017)

LarryDuff said:


> Shocking decision for a penalty.



Just seen it there, bonkers


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Eight game ban for O'Hara - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41930148


I'm sat here wondering how someone with only one eye can see and judge where the ball is properly. I'm blind in my right eye and find judging speeds and distances of balls coming at me or up in the air very difficult. Fair play to someone who can not only play football with such restricted eyesight but makes a decent living out of doing so.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2017)

LarryDuff said:


> Shocking decision for a penalty.



The ref had a howler in general from what I heard on the radio. Schar should have been off early doors too.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Nov 2017)

I'm gutted after last nights performance. We're a very small nation in footballing terms but have earned our right to at least fight for a place at the top table next year in Russia. To be drawn against the highest seeds available was hard enough to take, then to lose to a goal from the spot in that fashion. Yes sure we weren't peppering their goal with attempts but we pride ourselves in how tight our defence is. The Swiss didn't work McGovern after the penalty so they didn't outclass the way some people are saying.

I never felt that we would have enough over 180 minutes to beat Switzerland but I'm ok going out to a worldie or two, or a piece of individual or team magic. To go out to a refereeing howler is a bitter one to swallow.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2017)

I see England have managed a draw with a relatively inexperienced side against Germany. As world champions at youth level I wonder if they'll finally be any good at tournaments or if this will just be another incapable "Golden Generation"?


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2017)

I think you just witnessed the next World Cup winners right there


----------



## J1888 (11 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I see England have managed a draw with a relatively inexperienced side against Germany. As world champions at youth level I wonder if they'll finally be any good at tournaments or if this will just be another incapable "Golden Generation"?



No, they will be shite just like their predecessors


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I see England have managed a draw with a relatively inexperienced side against Germany. As world champions at youth level I wonder if they'll finally be any good at tournaments or if this will just be another incapable "Golden Generation"?


Friendlies are a waste of time, they tell you nothing. England have a long history of impressing in friendlies then collapsing when it comes to competitive matches.

It's just a waste of a weekend before we get back to real football.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Friendlies are a waste of time, they tell you nothing. England have a long history of impressing in friendlies then collapsing when it comes to competitive matches.
> 
> It's just a waste of a weekend before we get back to real football.



I agree that friendlies are a waste of time, and that England are duff when it comes to the crunch, but if I was a supporter I'd actually be cautiously optimistic. Southgate could prove a canny appointment.

As for "real" football, there's plenty this weekend! I'll be setting off shortly to see Whitley Bay at Thornaby. Been a tricky season for the seahorses so far so expecting a tough game.

The rezzies are at home to Wallington.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Nov 2017)

I really hate these international breaks no continuity to the real football,stop start stop start. Just start getting used to the pain of losing and then get hit by the hope a break gives you!


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> I really hate these international breaks no continuity to the real football,stop start stop start. Just start getting used to the pain of losing and then get hit by the hope a break gives you!


Hope? What is this 'hope' of which you speak?


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Nov 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Hope? What is this 'hope' of which you speak?


Its the Hope that kills yer


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Nov 2017)

Southgate is way off beam with his OTT Loftus-Cheek pronouncements. Yet again we see the over-hyping of a young prospect.

Watched the match and far from the 'entertaining' plaudits dished out by some of the media I thought it was turgid - a good run out for some youngsters but that was the top and bottom of it imo.

The Beebs sub-text is that Bad Chelsea are holding back young prospects. The reality is that he is getting his chance at Palace and we'll see what he can really do there. On the occasions that he has appeared for Chelsea he has had a few good moments and a deal more of not so good - the latter could be put down to lack of experience but at times his lack of desire to get stuck in has nothing to do with game time.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41951116


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2017)

The Seahorses won 4 - 2.

'Mon real football.


----------



## gaz71 (11 Nov 2017)

Anyone know why i cant find the Rochdale v Wigan result?


----------



## StuAff (11 Nov 2017)

gaz71 said:


> Anyone know why i cant find the Rochdale v Wigan result?


Postponed due to international call-ups from Wigan. January 30, 7.45.


----------



## gaz71 (11 Nov 2017)

StuAff said:


> Postponed due to international call-ups from Wigan. January 30, 7.45.


Cheers,that was the only result i was waiting for on my Both teams to score bet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2017)

The mighty Forfar Athletic won 2-0 at home against East Fife, Jim Weir seems to have transformed them and brought in a few of the U20s into the 1st team which is paying dividends; Bollan didn't give them a chance.

In the amateur game we lost 4-2 away to Hawick Legion; the pitch was shocking, the neighbouring rugby pitches were cut shorter and were more level and there was a 10 yard gathering of thick leaves on the edge of one of the penalty areas which resulted in the ball almost stopping dead. But we lost a 1-0 advantage due to switching off for 10 minutes after the goal and conceding 2 goals, and despite getting it back to 3-2 we conceded a late 4th as we pushed for the equaliser.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> The mighty Forfar Athletic won 2-0 at home against East Fife, Jim Weir seems to have transformed them and brought in a few of the U20s into the 1st team which is paying dividends; Bollan didn't give them a chance.
> 
> In the amateur game we lost 4-2 away to Hawick Legion; the pitch was shocking, the neighbouring rugby pitches were cut shorter and were more level and there was a 10 yard gathering of thick leaves on the edge of one of the penalty areas which resulted in the ball almost stopping dead. But we lost a 1-0 advantage due to switching off for 10 minutes after the goal and conceding 2 goals, and despite getting it back to 3-2 we conceded a late 4th as we pushed for the equaliser.



Better to lose 4 - 2 pushing for it than 3 - 2 and not care.

Good result for Ireland last night. I'll have everything crossed for Norn Iron tonight, but they absolutely have to score first and I worry that's going to leave them exposed. 

The other option would be to boot it off a Swiss guy's shoulder and hope for a penalty late on, but I'm guessing it's not the same inept referee?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2017)

Oh yeah, Whitley Bay Rezzies won 6-4 against Wallington. 10 goals! 

'Mon real football.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2017)

Accy drew 1-1 at Cambridge yesterday to hold onto 2nd spot. We are now starting to look at away draws as points lost rather than a point gained,such are the expectations around the club.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy drew 1-1 at Cambridge yesterday


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Southgate is way off beam with his OTT Loftus-Cheek pronouncements. Yet again we see the over-hyping of a young prospect.
> 
> Watched the match and far from the 'entertaining' plaudits dished out by some of the media I thought it was turgid - a good run out for some youngsters but that was the top and bottom of it imo.
> 
> ...


We won't get in to the Chelsea youth policy again but you are spot on with RLC he shows some great skills but drifts in and out of the game seems to pull out of some headers, tackles maybe tires near the middle of the second half if I was going to give the benefit of the doubt. Has the potential but seems to lack application (much like my School reports). Hopefully game time and working alongside a rejuvenated Johan Cabaye might bring him along. The latter has had some of his best games for Palace since Roy Hodgson arrived, I would never have thought RH would have that effect on a seasoned Pro, Cabaye has gone the full 90 and really getting stuck in to the point of nearing going to far, but his work rate has been incredible compared to before.

I was less than impressed with RH appointment but I have been impressed with the turnaround of playing the instant dropping of certain favoured players although the results are still shite at least its a bit more pleasant on the eye!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Are you sure about that?


 I was waiting to see who would be the first to spot my deliberate mistake.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was waiting to see who would be the first to spot my deliberate mistake.


I only know because I had them in a 'both teams to score' bet


----------



## J1888 (12 Nov 2017)

Just tuned in to watch build up to the Northern Ireland game, catching the tailend of Wimbledon v Peterborough...since when did Akinfenwa go in to punditry?


----------



## J1888 (12 Nov 2017)

Switzerland have already printed celebratory t-shirts...unlikely but it would be great if Northern Ireland put them out for that alone


----------



## MarkF (12 Nov 2017)

Bradford City 0 - 1 Plymouth Argyle, 19 shots + 1 penalty = no goals. FFS! 

Nearly 800 Plymouth fans made the long trek up, which for a bottom of the table club, I found astonishing. I was happy for them.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2017)

Who knew they played football on tattie fields in Switzerland?


----------



## J1888 (12 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Who knew they played football on tattie fields in Switzerland?



A dreadful pitch indeed


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2017)

Embarrassing playacting and timewasting by the Swiss.


----------



## J1888 (12 Nov 2017)

Ah well, decent effort from Norn Iron, but not to be.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Ah well, decent effort from Norn Iron, but not to be.


I'm right pissed off now! I didn't even know the second leg was tonight. That so called penalty has ended such a valiant effort.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Nov 2017)

For us to go out to that penalty... boy it's hard to take. Yes, there was wasteful finishing from their no 9 but they was little between the teams over 180 minutes. Bar two horrendous decisions in the first leg, we were more than a match for them. It's worth bearing in mind that our squad is made up mostly from Championship, League one and SPL players against guys from Milan, Schalke, Arsenal etc. The fact that we had them sweating until the 94th minute of the second leg is testament to what Michael O'Neill has done was a very average squad on paper. I'm proud of the fight of every NI player but devastated that we lose out on Russia due to what seems to be one of the worst decisions I've witnessed at Windsor Park.


----------



## MarkF (13 Nov 2017)

Was cruel, but over the 2 legs the best team definitely won.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2017)

At least Norn Iron actually decided to play football in the second leg. Watched the highlights of the first and Josh was so far back he was pretty much an extra right back. 

Should be a cracker tonight between Italy and Sweden.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Nov 2017)

Of course they are the better team, they were 7th in the world a few weeks ago. We were 124th a few years ago. In football though, the best team doesn't always win and that's the beauty of the game. They were 2nd seeds in their group and finished 2nd. We were 4th seeds in ours and finished 2nd. We were then unseeded against a seeded team, drawing the highest seeded team out of all 8 play off teams. They then get the second leg at home. Then win by a goal by a laughable decision. You're right, altogether football can be cruel.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Nov 2017)

Italy out of World Cup - bit of a shocker!


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2017)

A sad end for Gigi's international career. One of my favourite keepers.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Italy out of World Cup - bit of a shocker!


Most of us cynics were sure they would have been helped out by a penalty / red card decision.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2017)

It must be Italian football's worst moment since losing their semi final on home soll in 1990. Sad as Italy could've won next year's World Cup. Now a country that's happy to make the last 16 is going instead. Sweden will just be more cannon fodder for Brazil,Germany and Argentina


----------



## LarryDuff (14 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Italy out of World Cup - bit of a shocker!


First time in my lifetime.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Nov 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad as Italy could've won next year's World Cup.


 
So if they scraped past Sweden they could've won the world cup? Not a chance they would've been anywhere near the semis as they've been underperforming for years now. They always make hard work of qualifying, and from memory they struggled to make Euro 2016 and then were eliminated by the Republic.


----------



## cisamcgu (14 Nov 2017)

Sixmile said:


> So if they scraped past Sweden they could've won the world cup? Not a chance they would've been anywhere near the semis as they've been underperforming for years now. They always make hard work of qualifying, and from memory they struggled to make Euro 2016 and then were eliminated by *the Republic*.


 of San Marino ?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2017)

Sixmile said:


> So if they scraped past Sweden they could've won the world cup? Not a chance they would've been anywhere near the semis as they've been underperforming for years now. They always make hard work of qualifying, and from memory they struggled to make Euro 2016 and then were eliminated by the *Republic*.



Weimar?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2017)

The last 5 European WC play-off matches have resulted in the grand total of 1 goal. Exciting times.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Nov 2017)

Glad we boycotted them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Weimar?


Banana?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Banana?



They don't do sports.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2017)

Send help. I'm sitting down to watch an Engerland friendly...


----------



## J1888 (14 Nov 2017)

Ireland


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Send help. I'm sitting down to watch an Engerland friendly...


Not up to much, is it?

One thing I admire about the Brazilians, they wear exactly the same design kit that they did in 1958, and probably for decades befor that none this change for changes sake every bloody year.


----------



## MarkF (14 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Ireland



Been squirreling away money for months, Baltic ride planned, the lot, I am never going to get to a World Cup.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> *Not up to much, is it?*
> 
> One thing I admire about the Brazilians, they wear exactly the same design kit that they did in 1958, and probably for decades befor that none this change for changes sake every bloody year.



I just read this on the Beeb feed - staggering.

_Credit where it's due, Southgate organised the best two defensive performances by England in 40 years. Staying in big games is crucial to succeed. Top drawer.
_
I guess the cup is already in the bag then.


----------



## J1888 (14 Nov 2017)

MarkF said:


> Been squirreling away money for months, Baltic ride planned, the lot, I am never going to get to a World Cup.



Thought Denmark would sneak it but that was painful, especially letting Bendtner on the scoresheet


----------



## AndyRM (15 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not up to much, is it?
> 
> One thing I admire about the Brazilians, they wear exactly the same design kit that they did in 1958, and probably for decades befor that none this change for changes sake every bloody year.



It wasn't really and I suspect if Brazil had tried they would have torn England's defence apart.

You're right about their kit. Iconic.

This is a good read: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27809268


----------



## Inertia (15 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I just read this on the Beeb feed - staggering.
> 
> _Credit where it's due, Southgate organised the best two defensive performances by England in 40 years. Staying in big games is crucial to succeed. Top drawer.
> _
> I guess the cup is already in the bag then.


The hype machine begins, its not even a competitive match, lets see us do it in competition.

To state the obvious, staying in big games is worthless if you have to sacrifice the ability to score to do so.


----------



## Lonestar (15 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Thought Denmark would sneak it but that was painful, especially letting Bendtner on the scoresheet



He got a hat-trick against my team a few years back.I don't think I will ever get over the nightmare.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Nov 2017)

Watching both England v Germany and last night's game against Brazil was about as thrilling as listening to the Judean Popular Front and the Popular Front of Judea debating about some obscure point of Marxist doctrine. 

Thank God we're back to league football on Saturday.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Nov 2017)

Coleman has binned Wales and is off to Sunderland. They might win a game now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Coleman has binned Wales and is off to Sunderland. They might win a game now.


Who,Wales or Sunderland?


----------



## pjd57 (17 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Coleman has binned Wales and is off to Sunderland. They might win a game now.


It's an amazing home record. Seems a shame to spoil it before the new year


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Coleman has binned Wales and is off to Sunderland. They might win a game now.


It shows the regard people have for international football. Once the job of managing your country was seen as the pinnacle of a managers career, now it's something to fill the time till something better comes along.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2017)

I'm liking the Mark Lawrenson vs Will Ferrell Predictor forecast this weekend:

Ferrell has gone for: MUFC 0 NUFC 10

If only that would come true.


----------



## User482 (18 Nov 2017)

Spurs are looking a bit spursy.


----------



## J1888 (18 Nov 2017)

Well Ross County v Celtic is two hours of my life I'll never get back. Still, 3 points and a superb winner.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Spurs are looking a bit spursy.



Surely not - aren't they the winners of the Premier League Two Season Trophy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2017)

Will Ferrell might be right.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Nov 2017)

Forfar got knocked out of the Scottish Cup, losing 1-0 away to Formartine United
Hibs got beaten 2-1 at home by St. Johnstone
In the amateur game, we had a 4-0 away win, with the best performance I can remember in the 3 years I have been involved with the club.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Will Ferrell might be right.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Nov 2017)

Bloody hell, we won!


----------



## User482 (19 Nov 2017)

Excellent start for Moyes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Excellent start for Moyes.


It could be worse. Welsh side Merthyr Town of the Southern Premier League are in even worse trouble. They are virtually bankrupt, 80% of the players walked out last week and yesterday against Chesham Town they fielded a team made up mostly of teenagers including a fifteen year old goalkeeper, and they lost 13-1. And in the "You couldn't make it up" category the keeper was awarded man of the match.

And in the "Embarrassing fact" category their manager is ex West Ham midfielder Gavin Williams.


----------



## accountantpete (20 Nov 2017)

Baggies sack Tony Pulis - presumably he will go straight to the Welsh National team job.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/nov/20/west-brom-sack-tony-pulis-manager


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2017)

Seriously, Liverpool?? 3-0 up and it ends 3-3???

Anyone would think I had a bet on it...useless nobbers!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> Seriously, Liverpool?? 3-0 up and it ends 3-3???
> 
> Anyone would think I had a bet on it...useless nobbers!




Could be worse. Could be 3-0 up at half time in a semi final at Hampden and end up losing 4-3.


----------



## subaqua (22 Nov 2017)

the 2 teams i follow played each other last night. 

Leyton 2 Chester 2

reading the twitter feeds of both teams was fun and the different descriptions of the same event..


----------



## J1888 (22 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Could be worse. Could be 3-0 up at half time in a semi final at Hampden and end up losing 4-3.



I was at White Hart Lane when Spurs were 3-0 up against Man City...4-3...what a game


----------



## AndyRM (22 Nov 2017)

Been at two incredible draws.

Killie 3 - 3 Celtic 

Cruising at half time, we totally blew the second half. Didn't help that we had Jakkola in goal rather than Bell.

Newcastle 4 - 4 Arsenal

I've never heard a stadium go so mental at the final whistle.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2017)

Celtic,

That's what it feels like.

Yours,
Fitba.


----------



## User482 (23 Nov 2017)




----------



## J1888 (23 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Celtic,
> 
> That's what it feels like.
> 
> ...



We're already well too aware of what a gubbing feel like


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> We're already well too aware of what a gubbing feel like





Yeah, I suppose only putting one past Ross County was hard to take.


----------



## J1888 (23 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, I suppose only putting one past Ross County was hard to take.



Eh?


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2017)

Famous sports drink to be banned in Glasgow pubs.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2017)

Bloody hell...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42087687


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Nov 2017)

Celtic are so dominant in Scotland that it has made them a weaker team than they should be. They don't have to defend most weeks so they have forgotten how to do it, and games where you spend 75% of the match pinned in your own half and rely on quick counter attacks to score are alien to them. Unless the overall standard in Scotland improves they will never do well in Europe.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Celtic are so dominant in Scotland that it has made them a weaker team than they should be. They don't have to defend most weeks so they have forgotten how to do it, and games where you spend 75% of the match pinned in your own half and rely on quick counter attacks to score are alien to them. Unless the overall standard in Scotland improves they will never do well in Europe.



Partly true, but you also have to factor in that Rodgers is a stubborn fool who refuses to alter his tactics despite claiming to have learned lessons from previous thrashings. He didn't even have a defender on the bench last night. 

He has believed his own hype for way, way too long.


----------



## J1888 (23 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Celtic are so dominant in Scotland that it has made them a *weaker team than they should be.* They don't have to defend most weeks so they have forgotten how to do it, and games where you spend 75% of the match pinned in your own half and rely on quick counter attacks to score are alien to them. Unless the overall standard in Scotland improves they will never do well in Europe.



What do you mean by that? The standard in Scotland wasn't much better when Celtic beat Barcelona 5 years ago. Celtic must defend better against top teams - we'll still likely lose, but probably not by the same margins.

Also, the financial gap between the PSGs, Barcelonas etc is much greater now than it has been.


----------



## J1888 (23 Nov 2017)

Was there the same hyperbole when Arsenal got beat 10-0 on aggregate by Bayern btw? Arsenal who are a lot closer financially to Bayern than Celtic are to PSG.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Nov 2017)

What's the aggregate score between your lot and PSG?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Was there the same hyperbole when Arsenal got beat 10-0 on aggregate by Bayern btw? Arsenal who are a lot closer financially to Bayern than Celtic are to PSG.



Where's the hyperbole?


----------



## J1888 (23 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Where's the hyperbole?



Guardian comments page


----------



## AndyRM (24 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Guardian comments page



Ah, so brevity is your hing now.


----------



## J1888 (24 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Ah, so brevity is your hing now.



Not really - just saying it as I see it. 

Still, Everton can now join us in the 'papped at home' camp


----------



## User482 (24 Nov 2017)

Another great start for West Ham. I may be hitting the whisky earlier than planned.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Another great start for West Ham. I may be hitting the whisky earlier than planned.


I'd forgotten they were playing till I read that. 

I wish I hadn't read that.


----------



## User482 (24 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd forgotten they were playing till I read that.
> 
> I wish I hadn't read that.


They seem to have forgotten, too.


----------



## User482 (24 Nov 2017)

TFFT.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Nov 2017)

Another 3-0 defeat and another bodawful performance from shitebag disinterested players. We need a new team in January.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Nov 2017)

Ref rewards cheating to the advantage of Celtic/Rangers in a cup final - how unsurprising.


----------



## J1888 (26 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Ref rewards cheating to the advantage of Celtic/Rangers in a cup final - how unsurprising.



Poor decision. Then again, the player shouldn't have been on the pitch.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2017)

Doesn't look like David Unsworth's audition for the Everton job is going too well


----------



## cisamcgu (26 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Doesn't look like David Unsworth's audition for the Everton job is going too well



Sacking Koeman without have a replacement lined up shows a distinct lack of planning ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2017)

cisamcgu said:


> Sacking Koeman without have a replacement lined up shows a distinct lack of planning ...


In more years following football than I care to remember this is the worst Everton side I've ever seen. Let's hope they're just as bad on Wednesday night...


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Ref rewards cheating to the advantage of Celtic/Rangers in a cup final - how unsurprising.



The Beeb article comparing Rodgers to Stein is funny. 

Motherwell are a snide team, I'm almost glad they lost. Almost.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Nov 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> In more years following football than I care to remember this is the worst Everton side I've ever seen. Let's hope they're just as bad on Wednesday night...


We will be, nothing is more certain, here, have 3 points.


----------



## J1888 (27 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The Beeb article comparing Rodgers to Stein is funny.



Which article? Only one I saw was the headline of Tom English's match report which said that he matched Jock Stein's record of 4 trophies on the spin, not a comparison of them as men or managers, merely a statement of fact.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Which article? Only one I saw was the headline of Tom English's match report which said that he matched Jock Stein's record of 4 trophies on the spin, not a comparison of them as men or managers, merely a statement of fact.



You're either on the wind up or as deluded as Rodgers.


----------



## LiamW (27 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Ref rewards cheating to the advantage of Celtic/Rangers in a cup final - how unsurprising.


Although to be honest, there was the slightest bit of contact when he pulled his arm back, but to go down the way he did was shocking. We had more than enough in the tank to beat them.

But as someone mentioned earlier, the player shouldn't have been on the pitch anyway. But the penalty & red card decision shouldn't have any bearing on the previous tackle.

I honestly think referees in Scotland are very poor. Motherwell in the semi final benefited from very dubious decisions, swings and roundabouts.


----------



## LiamW (27 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> You're either on the wind up or as deluded as Rodgers.


*"Brendan Rodgers became the first Celtic boss since Jock Stein to win four domestic trophies in a row as his side retained the Scottish League Cup."*

That's the only piece in the whole article that mentions Rodgers & Stein.

It's factually correct, so i can't really see what the issue is to be honest..


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2017)

You know what "compare" means, right?


----------



## LiamW (27 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> You know what "compare" means, right?


Yep, but you're reading a lot more into it than anyone else to be honest.

Tom English has stated a fact, he's won 4 trophies in a row the same as Stein. That's the only comparison he's made, nothing else.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2017)

LiamW said:


> Yep, but you're reading a lot more into it than anyone else to be honest.
> 
> Tom English has stated a fact, he's won 4 trophies in a row the same as Stein. That's the only comparison he's made, nothing else.



I'm pointing out that it's a stupid comparison, nothing else.

This is getting close to tedious territory again so I'll leave it.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> This is getting close to tedious territory again so I'll leave it.



Please do, @LiamW too


----------



## LiamW (27 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I'm pointing out that it's a stupid comparison, nothing else.
> 
> This is getting close to tedious territory again so I'll leave it.


Post about your own team for a change, maybe that way no one else will pull you up on your obsession with Rodgers and Celtic.

That's my last post on it.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bloody hell...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42087687
> 
> View attachment 384357



We were p!sh yesterday, and continued our tradition of poor home support. There are a lot of factors of course, not helped by a ridiculous kick off time and the match being on TV, but we do ourselves no favours at Rugby Park. It's far too big a stadium for a start.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Nov 2017)

Been full the last two times I've been there.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Been full the last two times I've been there.



One day our luck will run out against youse.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Nov 2017)

Not this season though


----------



## J1888 (27 Nov 2017)

Edit: Won't waste my energy


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2017)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Nov 2017)

Wow! Is it any wonder Celtic can't compete with PSG and get utterly spanked when they play them?



> The financial disparity between Celtic and their Champions League conquerors Paris St-Germain has been highlighted by a new report. Figures published by Sporting Intelligence in their annual Global Sports Salaries Survey show the average annual player salary at PSG is 8.8 times Celtic's.



I can see why they complain about life not being fair.

But wait:



> Celtic's average salary is 17.2 times greater than Motherwell, whom they defeated in Sunday's League Cup final.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42141794


----------



## Roadhump (27 Nov 2017)

Odds shortening rapidly and whispers getting louder by the minute. It does indeed look like Sam Allardyce will be Everton's next manager.

Who would have predicted that a few months ago?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Odds shortening rapidly and whispers getting louder by the minute. It does indeed look like Sam Allardyce will be Everton's next manager.
> 
> Who would have predicted that a few months ago?



I know things are bad, but that would just make them worse. A short term solution which might keep you in the Premier League but not much else. 

Had a soft spot for Everton since Naismith joined and think it's a shame to see them in such a sorry state.


----------



## J1888 (27 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Wow! Is it any wonder Celtic can't compete with PSG and get utterly spanked when they play them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's necessarily 'unfair' that we can't compete, but it's context when losing, albeit I don't think we should be losing by 6 or 7 goals to anyone.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Nov 2017)

Roadhump said:


> We will be, nothing is more certain, here, have 3 points.


Wednesday's match could well be billed as "The battle of the undead".


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2017)

Emma Hayes (Chelsea Ladies Manager) currently on Talksport. Worth a listen. Apart from being a very good coach she is very articulate and has some great insights into the game.


----------



## pawl (29 Nov 2017)

Leicester 2 Spurs 1.Ha Ha


----------



## User482 (29 Nov 2017)

I had imagined that making Everton look good was impossible.


----------



## J1888 (29 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> I had imagined that making Everton look good was impossible.



The Moyes masterstroke


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Nov 2017)

Outstandingly crap refereeing again.

https://streamable.com/s9njx


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Outstandingly crap refereeing again.
> 
> https://streamable.com/s9njx


They are a team of hammer throwers, no sympathy for them


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Outstandingly crap refereeing again.
> 
> https://streamable.com/s9njx


That's a shocker again!


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2017)

Not often I feel sympathetic towards Motherwell but that's a joke of a decision, and a surprising one from Collum who I thought was good at spotting a dive.

Oh well, The (Domestic) Invincibles march on...


----------



## LiamW (30 Nov 2017)

Loving the rage yet again.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2017)

LiamW said:


> Loving the rage yet again.



So you think that was a penalty?


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2017)

Do you think you could give the squabbling a rest?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Do you think you could give the squabbling a rest?



Asking a question is squabbling?


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Asking a question is squabbling?


Give over.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

@AndyRM @LiamW 
This is the last time I'm going to ask you two to desist with the tit for tat.
If you don't then I will thread ban you both.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

Pardew
Moyes
Alladyce

They are never out of a job for long are they? What is it that attracts teams to these (imo) mediocre managers?


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Pardew
> Moyes
> Alladyce
> 
> They are never out of a job for long are they? What is it that attracts teams to these (imo) mediocre managers?


I would far, far rather that West Ham took a chance on a young manager who had done well in the Championship. Plenty of teams there playing half-decent, organized football on modest resources. But no, we decided to appoint someone who has been a failure ever since he left Everton. Just another chapter in the continued efforts of the board to hollow out everything that was good about the club.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

It's not just WHU though is it? A couple of losses and/or a little flirt with relegation then that old knee jerk happens and the current incumbent (along with their support staff) are booted out. It must cost the club a fair old whack in pay offs. Managers/Coaches these days don't seem to be given time or support to do their job properly. They then look at and employ well known names who arent any better.


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's not just WHU though is it? A couple of losses and/or a little flirt with relegation then that old knee jerk happens and the current incumbent (along with their support staff) are booted out. It must cost the club a fair old whack in pay offs. Managers/Coaches these days don't seem to be given time or support to do their job properly. They then look at and employ well known names who arent any better.


In our case, I could understand why they dismissed Bilic: he seemed to have the weight of the world on his shoulders, and little idea of how to turn the team around. But as you say, there's absolutely no point making the change if you're going to replace him with a mediocre has-been.

ETA: what I find truly mystifying is when a club dismisses a manager and they don't have anyone else lined up.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @AndyRM @LiamW
> This is the last time I'm going to ask you two to desist with the tit for tat.
> If you don't then I will thread ban you both.



Seriously? I asked a question, and it was the most recent topic of discussion on the thread. Fair enough I've been a d!ck about stuff in the past, but this? No.

Anyway...

Pardew is a good manager IMO, and should do well with West Brom. He did very well at Newcastle and was unfairly hounded out by the more deluded section of the Geordie faithful.

Likewise Moyes. On a hiding to nothing at Man U (despite signing two of their current best players), Sociedad was very poor but I think the language barrier may have been an issue and nobody has been able to do anything with Sunderland beyond scud along the bottom. 

Allardyce is a poor manager, believed to be clever because he mentioned sports science ages ago.


----------



## LiamW (30 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @AndyRM @LiamW
> This is the last time I'm going to ask you two to desist with the tit for tat.
> If you don't then I will thread ban you both.



I never responded to andyrm as i have him on ignore. 

I replied to a post from Diogenes.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

LiamW said:


> I never responded to andyrm as i have him on ignore.
> 
> I replied to a post from Diogenes.





AndyRM said:


> Seriously? I asked a question, and it was the most recent topic of discussion on the thread. Fair enough I've been a d!ck about stuff in the past, but this? No.



My post still stands. Both of you please ignore each other's posts if you can't get along without the tit for tat.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Pardew is a good manager IMO, and should do well with West Brom. He did very well at Newcastle and was unfairly hounded out by the more deluded section of the Geordie faithful.
> 
> Likewise Moyes. On a hiding to nothing at Man U (despite signing two of their current best players), Sociedad was very poor but I think the language barrier may have been an issue and nobody has been able to do anything with Sunderland beyond scud along the bottom.
> 
> Allardyce is a poor manager, believed to be clever because he mentioned sports science ages ago.



Pardew isn't even a good manager, he's an average one. He's won nothing and will win nothing. 
All of them are safe bet's for the clubs with the sole reason of hire to keep them in the PL.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It's not just WHU though is it? A couple of losses and/or a little flirt with relegation then that old knee jerk happens and the current incumbent (along with their support staff) are booted out. It must cost the club a fair old whack in pay offs. Managers/Coaches these days don't seem to be given time or support to do their job properly. They then look at and employ well known names who arent any better.


The root cause is probably that the business - because that's what it is - is now dominated entirely by money and therefore by those who have it, few of whom have any real idea about or feel for or experience of the game. There was a great documentary a while back about my lot - QPR - and the quite astonishing arrogance and stupidity of its then owners. In truth it didn't matter who the 'manager' was: the money had no qualms about dictating anything from team selection to match tactics, though it was clear none of them had a clue what they were doing. Someone has told them that Moyes or Big Fat Sam is the 'safe pair of hands' they need to protect their investment from the dreaded drop; end of the day, that's all that matters.


----------



## J1888 (30 Nov 2017)

Short-termism with Allardyce and Pardew, but that's par for the course everywhere now - managers don't get time to build a team, to settle in etc.

Allardyce knows what he's good at and knows his limitations as a manager - he'll steady the ship and stop them going further into freefall. Pardew is a really rather poor manager, whose career at each club can be mapped thus: comes in and gets a result here or there, goes on a good run, keeps them up; starts next season in a mixed bag, 10 winless games, people calling for his head, then goes on an undefeated run of 7 games; winless run returns, Pardew blame everyone but himself and then leaves in ignominy. You heard it here...for the 51st time probably.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Nov 2017)

West Brom will get the Pardew bounce, he just doesn't seem to be able to keep it going. Both Newcastle and Palace had good starts with him. Big Sam is just a mercenary, even at Bolton he was but was successful at keeping a team in Premiership with limited resources using older players. Moyes reputation much the same but from way back with Everton and he had quite a talented team when you look back. Moyes was stitched up by Fergie, no one could have followed him with what was left. That last season for whatever you think of him was nothing short of a miracle squeezing the last drop out of his legacy players.


----------



## J1888 (30 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> West Brom will get the Pardew bounce, he just doesn't seem to be able to keep it going. Both Newcastle and Palace had good starts with him. Big Sam is just a mercenary, even at Bolton he was but was successful at keeping a team in Premiership with limited resources using older players. Moyes reputation much the same but from way back with Everton and he had quite a talented team when you look back. Moyes was stitched up by Fergie, no one could have followed him with what was left. That last season for whatever you think of him was nothing short of a miracle squeezing the last drop out of his legacy players.



Easy to say in hindsight I know, but I think there is absolutely zero chance that Utd would have won the final title if they hadn't signed Van Persie. They knew that at 29 and with a fair few injuries under his belt, he wasn't a long-term solution, but that he'd get them over the line.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Pardew isn't even a good manager, he's an average one. He's won nothing and will win nothing.
> All of them are safe bet's for the clubs with the sole reason of hire to keep them in the PL.



He is a poor manager and on the radio yesterday he is getting £12m for a 2.5 year contract with The Baggies - potty!


----------



## LiamW (30 Nov 2017)

The Pardew, Moyes, Big Sam & Roy Hodgson appointments lack imagination. With so much at stake now in the over hyped epl, the chairmen revert back to 'old school' managers. You really have to wonder why because, apart from Hodgson, none of them have ever won anything. And you'd have to say none of them ever will.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)




----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> In our case, I could understand why they dismissed Bilic: he seemed to have the weight of the world on his shoulders, and little idea of how to turn the team around. But as you say, there's absolutely no point making the change if you're going to replace him with a mediocre has-been.
> 
> ETA: what I find truly mystifying is when a club dismisses a manager and they don't have anyone else lined up.


Outside of the very few managers who can make a difference because of their knowledge and the personality to make teams consistently play better there are countless Ron Managers who are hired, fired, hired and fired again and hired and fired yet again. The financial differential between the handful of elite clubs and the rest mean that at least fourteen clubs start each season hoping to secure a Europa League place but fearing a relegation battle.

West ham have now a good deal less than a 50% chance of staying up, they're only one point above Palace who went the first seven games without a point or a goal. And by the time the next three fixtures are done they could be as far off the back as a third cat rider in a professional race. I can't remember the order they play Chelsea, Man City and Arsenal and I'm too frightened to look.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Dec 2017)

That's the World Cup draw concluded and, whilst Scotland decided not to take part next year, it looks like England did not too badly

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOPgNIyRBD0&sns=fb


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2017)

Toughest group I reckon is Germany's, Brazil's isn't easy either.


----------



## Beebo (1 Dec 2017)

Russia have bribed them again to get the easiest group.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2017)

Home advantage will help but Egypt and Uruguay are good sides.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Dec 2017)

Frankie Boyle on Twitter:
England’s group features an unprincipled tax haven, a country notorious for paedophilia, and a place where women are denied basic human rights, playing against Tunisia, Panama and Belgium


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> Frankie Boyle on Twitter:
> England’s group features an unprincipled tax haven, a country notorious for paedophilia, and a place where women are denied basic human rights, playing against Tunisia, Panama and Belgium



Never one for holding back Frankie!


----------



## User482 (1 Dec 2017)

England to qualify from their group in 2nd and go out in the next round.


----------



## Beebo (1 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> England to qualify from their group in 2nd and go out in the next round.


The potential opponents in R2 look quite manageable. It is R3 where they run into the really big dogs and will go home.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Dec 2017)

I shall be cheering on the Belgians


----------



## Brandane (1 Dec 2017)

Lest they forget.......


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Dec 2017)

I have family in Panama, I've been to Belgium and I know a guy from Algeria which is close to Tunisia so that's me sorted for who to support.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2017)

Why the f... is Lineker the main man there? Don't the Russians have someone to host this crap?


----------



## Beebo (1 Dec 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why the f... is Lineker the main man there? Don't the Russians have someone to host this crap?


Probably because he is very good at media stuff, he speaks English and most importantly is a former golden boot winner, which makes him the perfect candidate.


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2017)

Will this be the finishing order.....?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Dec 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 385548
> 
> 
> Will this be the finishing order.....?


Yep


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2017)

User said:


> England can win this group, can't see them not qualifying from this group and I wouldn't be shocked if they made it to the semi finals, other than Germany most of the international teams are a bit hit and miss, even Belguim didn't live up to the hype of the Euro's 2016, so this could be a very open tournament which gives England a reasonable chance.



You're forgetting one thing. Our players will bottle it. Quarter finals should be more than achievable but we all no we will feck it up.


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're forgetting one thing. Our players will bottle it. Quarter finals should be more than achievable but we all no we will feck it up.



Being optimistic I'd hope we'd do well, we have some great players going forward however our defence isn't that strong!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Dec 2017)

I'm liking the look of Groups D (Argentina, Iceland, Croatia, Nigeria) and H (Poland, Senegal, Colombia, Japan) - should throw up some decent games


----------



## mark st1 (3 Dec 2017)




----------



## steveindenmark (3 Dec 2017)

I'm not a Rooney fan but I have to tip my hat. Cracking goal.


----------



## Lonestar (3 Dec 2017)

David Moyes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Dec 2017)

Lonestar said:


> David Moyes.


Corals are offering 33/1 on Man City to win 7-0. If I hadn't blown my betting allowance yesterday (One non runner and a faller) I'd be sorely tempted. This could be a slaughter.

On the other hand, you never know...


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2017)

Indeed. West Ham have just taken the lead!!


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2017)

What price West Ham to win?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Dec 2017)

Paulus said:


> What price West Ham to win?


28/1 on Corals.

It's the hope that kills, forty five minutes of pure torture coming up.


----------



## User482 (3 Dec 2017)

It was fun while it lasted. Still, some pride restored.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2017)

West Ham should cancel Harts loan. If he had been in goal they would be losing now.


----------



## User482 (3 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> West Ham should cancel Harts loan. If he had been in goal they would be losing now.


Adrian is a good keeper.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Dec 2017)

What a great header!!! First time I've ever seen a keeper go up for a corner and score I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> What a great header!!! First time I've ever seen a keeper go up for a corner and score I think.



Paul Robinson did it for Leeds a long long time ago.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2017)

Another bad day for the Hammers. They did play well though and could have got the equaliser right at the end.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2017)

I still claim to have seen Kasper Schmiechal score against Yoevil in league one but goal was credited to Chris saws . But from where I sat Kasper scored


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> I still claim to have seen Kasper Schmiechal score against Yoevil in league one but goal was credited to Chris saws . But from where I sat Kasper scored



I think his dad scored for Salford Reds.


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Dec 2017)

I seem to recall that ,many years ago, a goalkeeper scored a last minute goal that kept his team in the Football League.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I seem to recall that ,many years ago, a goalkeeper scored a last minute goal that kept his team in the Football League.



Jimmy Glass. There's a whole thing about it in a museum Carlisle.


----------



## Roadhump (4 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think his dad scored for Salford Reds.


Peter Schmeichel scored in injury time for Villa against Everton at Goodison Park a few years ago - apparently he scored 10 goals in his career.

I was at the Everton game which ended 3-2 to Everton, and was a typical desperately holding onto the points whilst biting your fingernails and praying for the final whistle job.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfMgthMOKLA


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2017)

FA Cup 3rd Round draw for those interested:

Main highlights are the Merseyside derby, Boro v Sunderland, Derby get an easy away tie and Newport get the dream draw.

Ipswich Town v Sheffield United

Watford v Bristol City

Birmingham City v Burton Albion

Liverpool v Everton

Brighton & Hove Albion v Crystal Palace

Aston Villa v Woking or Peterborough United

Bournemouth v AFC Fylde or Wigan

Coventry City v Stoke City

Newport County v Leeds United

Bolton Wanderers v Huddersfield Town

Port Vale v Bradford City

Nottingham Forest v Arsenal

Brentford v Notts County

Queens Park Rangers v MK Dons

Manchester United v Derby County

Forest Green Rovers or Exeter City v West Bromwich Albion

Doncaster Rovers v Slough Town or Rochdale

Tottenham Hotspur v AFC Wimbledon

Middlesbrough v Sunderland

Fleetwood or Hereford v Leicester City

Blackburn Rovers or Crewe Alexandra v Hull City

Cardiff City v Mansfield Town

Manchester City v Burnley

Shrewsbury Town v West Ham United

Wolverhampton Wanderers v Swansea City

Stevenage v Reading

Newcastle United v Luton Town

Millwall v Barnsley

Fulham v Southampton

Wycombe Wanderers v Preston North End

Norwich City v Chelsea

Gillingham or Carlisle United v Sheffield Wednesday


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2017)

@Supersuperleeds 

It's a crying shame ball 13 wasn't drawn instead of Newport's.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Dec 2017)

Celtic.


----------



## itchybeard (7 Dec 2017)

Not really an exciting draw.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Dec 2017)

So this is the year we get dumped by MK Dons. I suppose it had to happen sooner or later.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2017)

From a good chum.

Yay, 5 English clubs through, all topping their groups.... Oh wait.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Dec 2017)

Somebody has been busy on Wiki


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2017)

Could have just replaced the entire article with "fiddle".


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2017)

The end of Premier League Saturday 3PM kick offs?

www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/12/07/full-rounds-premier-league-games-shown-live-tv-first-time/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> The end of Premier League Saturday 3PM kick offs?
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/12/07/full-rounds-premier-league-games-shown-live-tv-first-time/
> 
> View attachment 386377



Certainly looking that way. Still, more matches available brings forward the day when (hopefully) we can access every match that every team plays. Much like BT has done with the CL.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Dec 2017)

David Moyes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2017)

Lonestar said:


> David Moyes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2017)

Well deserved win by The Hammers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well deserved win by The Hammers.


Ta,

Arsenal next week, they can be a bit fragile at times.


----------



## MarkF (9 Dec 2017)

A great game at Valley Parade today 4-3 v Rochdale, 1-0, 2-0, 2-1, 3-1, 3-2, 3-3, 4-3 a missed penalty for Dale and 3 goals in mental 2 minutes just before HT. Superb entertainment on a terrible pitch in freezing conditions from both teams.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2017)

Another win for the foxes nicking it at St James 3 2 . Claude Purl record 4 wins from 7 much better than I was expecting up to 8th


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Dec 2017)

Another week unbeaten for us


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2017)

Lonestar said:


> David Moyes.


Must say.....he has surprised me. Feel sorry for Bilic as he has a good history and seemed a good'n but hats off to Moyes.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2017)

If Lpool win tomorrow they can go 3rd.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2017)

Forfar suffered yet another defeat, going down 2-0 at home to Alloa
Hibs play Celtic at Easter Road tomorrow, I have low expectations.
In the amatuer game we made the trip over the Border to Englandshire, having been assured that the pitch was playable, only to find it frozen solid. The ref suggested that as 75% of the pitch was ok (it wasn't) that we might want to play and just make it "no contact" and tell the players not to slide tackle and to be careful not to fall over on the 25% of the pitch which he thought was unfit  We convinced him that he was mental suggesting this and the pitch was clearly not playable. So we adjourned to the pub for beer and pasties, with the opposition committee still trying to convince us that the pitch was fine...


----------



## User482 (9 Dec 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ta,
> 
> Arsenal next week, they can be a bit fragile at times.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves! Still, MOTD was happy viewing.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Dec 2017)

Lonestar said:


> David Moyes.



I was there and whoever said there is no atmosphere at the london stadium should have been there yesterday.Great result and adrian deserves to keep his place in the team.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I was there and whoever said there is no atmosphere at the london stadium should have been there yesterday.Great result and adrian deserves to keep his place in the team.



Adrian is a great keeper. A lot better than Hart who I think is finished.

Great result for Killie yesterday, albeit against a really pish team. Most I've seen us score was 7 against Dunfermline. Mulumbu was class.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Dec 2017)

Andy
I would really like to see a team like yours(Kilmarnock)competing at the top of the SPL.As it is the SPL has become a one horse race with celtic smashing it season after season.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2017)

I'm still not happy at the way the Blue boys capitulated to those rubbish East Enders


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Dec 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I was there and whoever said there is no atmosphere at the london stadium should have been there yesterday.Great result and adrian deserves to keep his place in the team.


I've always said that it is the fans who create the atmosphere, not the stadium. Many times in the past I visited Upton Park when it was like a graveyard because of a lifeless display by the team. Yet the old Wembley, complete with it's London Stadium style running track would be rocking if the match warranted it. 

We are where we are with the stadium, it's time people stopped whining and got on with it. Upton Park doesn't exist anymore and we ain't going back.


----------



## User482 (10 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm still not happy at the way the Blue boys capitulated to those rubbish East Enders


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> Hibs play Celtic at Easter Road tomorrow, I have low expectations.


2-2, better than my low expectations


----------



## Roadhump (10 Dec 2017)

Just watched the Liverpool v Everton derby, now listening to the Radio Merseyside phone in which is inundated with moaning reds. Don't know what their problem is, they were so jammy getting a point out of that game, I thought they would be delighted, Everton were robbed......


----------



## Lonestar (10 Dec 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Just watched the Liverpool v Everton derby, now listening to the Radio Merseyside phone in which is inundated with moaning reds. Don't know what their problem is, they were so jammy getting a point out of that game, I thought they would be delighted, Everton were robbed......



I've seen the Jurgen interview,he was fuming.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2017)

Some cracking results this weekend.


----------



## Roadhump (10 Dec 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I've seen the Jurgen interview,he was fuming.


Yes, I saw that too, he came across as the football manging equivalent of David Brent.

It's all very well being passionate and emotional, but claiming things like Sigurddsson should have had a red card for his foul on Henderson (it was a harsh yellow in my admittedly biased opinion), getting so vehement about the penalty in the face of so many people's opposing views in the same room, then saying things like, "It's not fair", have about as much credibility as my tongue in cheek statement that Everton were robbed. Liverpool should have won, but they only have themselves to blame, not the ref.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2017)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Andy
> I would really like to see a team like yours(Kilmarnock)competing at the top of the SPL.As it is the SPL has become a one horse race with celtic smashing it season after season.



Cups are where it's at if you're looking for variety in Scotland, especially since the demise of Rangers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I've seen the Jurgen interview,he was fuming.



Jose wasn't much better - he was fuming but in a more controlled manner about a penalty not given - I didn't think it was one tbh.

MCFC were by far the better team and should've won by three goals at least if they had had their shooting boots on. MUFC only really got into the game in the last 20 minutes or so.

City for the title and Chelsea for second.


----------



## flake99please (11 Dec 2017)

Given the likely opposition Chelsea could face in the next round of the Champions League, I wouldn’t rule them out finishing 2nd.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Dec 2017)

Yeah I agree with that was surprised how good MC were.I put a lump on them to win the league last season.I was a season out.Stopped betting now.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

Juventus v Tottenham
FC Basel v Man City
Porto v Liverpool
Sevilla v Man Utd
Real Madrid v PSG
Shakhtar Donetsk v Roma
Chelsea V Barcelona
Bayern Munich v Besiktas


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

Barcelona do not like playing Chelsea so am happy with that.

The Real Madrid/PSG, both those I can imagine not happy. Hopefully should be a peach of a match.
Good draws for Citeh and Liverpool.
Juventus should see off Spurs
Man United should see off Sevilla


----------



## ozboz (11 Dec 2017)

Klopps decision to take Salah off was a strange one , There was no talk of any injury or whatever,
Maureen blamed the ref last time we beat them also , City were poor finishing in this game ,jI did wince a little when Zlatan came on , but looking at the bit he did I'd say he was not 100% ,I watched it in packed a pub in Twickenham , only 3 city fans , was some interesting banter !!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2017)

UK teams in Europa

Celtic v Zenit St Petersburg
Ostersunds v Arsenal

Good draw for Arsenal, less so for Celtic.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

Was just checking out Chelsea-Barcelona CL head to head.
And it's pretty good in Chelsea's favour. Messi never scoring against the Blues.

05 Apr 2000 Chelsea v Barcelona W 3-1 UEFA Champions League
18 Apr 2000 Barcelona v Chelsea L 5-1 UEFA Champions League
23 Feb 2005 Barcelona v Chelsea L 2-1 UEFA Champions League
08 Mar 2005 Chelsea v Barcelona W 4-2 UEFA Champions League
22 Feb 2006 Chelsea v Barcelona L 1-2 UEFA Champions League
07 Mar 2006 Barcelona v Chelsea D 1-1 UEFA Champions League
18 Oct 2006 Chelsea v Barcelona W 1-0 UEFA Champions League
31 Oct 2006 Barcelona v Chelsea D 2-2 UEFA Champions League
28 Apr 2009 Barcelona v Chelsea D 0-0 UEFA Champions League
06 May 2009 Chelsea v Barcelona D 1-1 UEFA Champions League
18 Apr 2012 Chelsea v Barcelona W 1-0 UEFA Champions League
24 Apr 2012 Barcelona v Chelsea D 2-2 UEFA Champions League


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Yes, I saw that too, he came across as the football manging equivalent of David Brent.
> 
> It's all very well being passionate and emotional, but claiming things like Sigurddsson should have had a red card for his foul on Henderson (it was a harsh yellow in my admittedly biased opinion), getting so vehement about the penalty in the face of so many people's opposing views in the same room, then saying things like, "It's not fair", have about as much credibility as my tongue in cheek statement that Everton were robbed. Liverpool should have won, but they only have themselves to blame, not the ref.


As a red..........that was a very very soft penalty. BUT Lovren asked for it. He should never have given the defender that opportunity and to be fair to the defender, he took that opportunity well.
Klop IMO should have played the strongest side from the KO then made subs if/when we were 3 nil up. Cannot understand his thinking on that.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> UK teams in Europa
> 
> Celtic v Zenit St Petersburg
> Ostersunds v Arsenal
> ...


Ostersund are managed by an English chap iirc


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Ostersund are managed by an English chap iirc



Yep, Graham Potter. The Beeb had a good article about him recently. Some job he's doing!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41902664


----------



## J1888 (11 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> UK teams in Europa
> 
> Celtic v Zenit St Petersburg
> Ostersunds v Arsenal
> ...



Rather them than Arsenal! 

Still though, I read somewhere that they'd spent 70m Euros in the last transfer window, so I reckon they'll be pretty good


----------



## Roadhump (12 Dec 2017)

Dave7 said:


> As a red..........that was a very very soft penalty. BUT Lovren asked for it. He should never have given the defender that opportunity and to be fair to the defender, he took that opportunity well.
> Klop IMO should have played the strongest side from the KO then made subs if/when we were 3 nil up. Cannot understand his thinking on that.



I can understand your frustration, in your position I would be livid with Lovren.



Dave7 said:


> BUT Lovren asked for it. He should never have given *the defender *that opportunity and to be fair to *the defender*, he took that opportunity well.



Sorry to nitpick, but Calvert Lewin is a striker. You could be forgiven for not realising that given his goal scoring record though, but he has been playing in a struggling side and if EFC's form improves I wouldn't be surprised if his goal scoring record does too, he looks a promising young prospect..



Dave7 said:


> Klop IMO should have played the strongest side from the KO then made subs if/when we were 3 nil up. Cannot understand his thinking on that.



Neither can I. However, Liverpool may well have battered Everton if they had played the "Fab 4" from kick off, but who knows? With the amount of possession, they should have done so anyway, and even with the team Klopp put out, few (including me) would have been surprised if they had done. However, it's a funny old game and even though Everton defended stoutly and Pickford didn't have much to do, they played very poorly and were woeful in possession, as we got a 1-1 draw playing so badly, it makes me think Liverpool were lucky to catch us on a bad day


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2017)

Burnley win tonight and they go 4th. And for the time being above Spurtz, Liverpool and the Arse.


----------



## ozboz (12 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Burnley win tonight and they go 4th. And for the time being above Spurtz, Liverpool and the Arse.



Good win ! 
There's a young woman goes in one of the Locals around Richmond Center , she will be over the moon with that !


----------



## Inertia (12 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Burnley win tonight and they go 4th. And for the time being above Spurtz, Liverpool and the Arse.


The receptionist in work will give me some stick in work tomorrow but I'm happy for her


----------



## Lonestar (13 Dec 2017)

Dave7 said:


> As a red..........that was a very very soft penalty. BUT Lovren asked for it. He should never have given the defender that opportunity and to be fair to the defender, he took that opportunity well.
> Klop IMO should have played the strongest side from the KO then made subs if/when we were 3 nil up. Cannot understand his thinking on that.



(Klopp)

Liverpool had 23 attempts and missed 20 of them.Everton with 3 and 2 on target.There's always a chance in a game that one goal not being enough anyway.

79%/21% Lovren is easily the scapegoat.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2017)

Not a scapegoat.....or certainly not the only one.
IMO........
Klops atarting eleven
Waiting so long to bring Coutinho on
Sane's greed instead of passing. That would have been 2 nil and probably game over.
And Lovrens naivity (spelling??)
All IMO of course.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2017)

Interesting development for footy fans (Sky/BT link-up):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42364401


----------



## MarkF (15 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Interesting development for footy fans (Sky/BT link-up):
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42364401


 
I don't know many people still paying to watch their football.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2017)

MarkF said:


> I don't know many people still paying to watch their football.



We do BT Sport as it costs very little and we get high quality CL coverage in terms of choice and picture quality if not commentary.

Can't get Sky due to trees being in the line of sight of the satellite.

To paraphrase you - I don't know many people who don't get to see all of their favourite team's matches throughout the season.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Dec 2017)

I already get Sky via BT. It cost £16.50 last season, but this season because Sky have changed their format they have increased it to £27.50. Despite the increase, it is still cheaper than a matchday ticket and you can watch any game that's broadcast. I didn't know you couldn't get BT via Sky already.

It does seem that streaming via the internet is still widespread, despite the TV companies and football authorities supposedly successfully blocking many sites. It is very frustrating that in this day and age our national games are available live via legitimate TV channels around the world, but only a proportion are available that way in this country. No wonder people stream them when it is so easy to do so. The authorities are kidding themselves if they think they will stop it, or if they think that making all games available via legitimate channels would reduce attendances (if that is their main argument for not doing so).


----------



## Stephenite (15 Dec 2017)

It costs £40 a month here in Norway to watch live Premier League matches. You pay £20 a month to another company to watch Champions League. I only want to watch my team's games (and England), and i don't watch more than a couple of games a month due to family/work/other stuff. There's no way i'm going to pay £60 a month (plus FA cup and internationals) to watch a couple of matches.

I'd pay a couple of quid max per stream.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2017)

Stuff paying Sky for football. I would rather spend my money in the pub watching the game.


----------



## Stephenite (15 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Stuff paying Sky for football. I would rather spend my money in the pub watching the game.


Totally agree (in principal, not sure what Sky offers as it's very regional).

In fact, i often get more enjoyment watching my six year-old and his clubmates chasing the ball and decking each other for 45 minutes.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Dec 2017)

I wonder if Sky being sold to Disney affects the future of the EPL?


----------



## User32269 (15 Dec 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> I wonder if Sky being sold to Disney affects the future of the EPL?


Nah.


----------



## Roadhump (16 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Stuff paying Sky for football. I would rather spend my money in the pub watching the game.



Yes indeed, but televised games are an opportunity for me to give my liver a rest. Drink and football go together like apple pie and custard. Going to the match is a day out for me and a few mates and we have a few beers before, and several more afterwards, that's at least 19 heavy sessions per season, plus cup games and the occasional away game. Much as I enjoy the pub, to double up on televised games would probably see me in rehab.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Yes indeed, but televised games are an opportunity for me to give my liver a rest. Drink and football go together like apple pie and custard. Going to the match is a day out for me and a few mates and we have a few beers before, and several more afterwards, that's at least 19 heavy sessions per season, plus cup games and the occasional away game. Much as I enjoy the pub, to double up on televised games would probably see me in rehab.


I hear ya. Over 20 years a home and away ST holder meant I did the same.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2017)

A poor footballing day.
Hibs got humped 4-1 by Aberdeen, and Forfar got humped 3-0 by Stranraer.
In the amateur game, we had a free week but all games were cancelled anyway due to frozen ptiches.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Dec 2017)

The Falkirk juggernaut rolls on. Another week undefeated.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Dec 2017)

Ye gods MCFC are looking so very slick - standout team in the EPL.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Dec 2017)

I went to the Aberdeen v Hibs game today with Mr M.
Not been to Pittodrie for a while and quite enjoyed it ( got a free ticket) 
Paul Lawrie was there and did a wee victory lap round the pitch carrying the claret jug.
Must be getting old as all the players looked like “schoolies”


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2017)

Although I thought he was a decent appointment given what was available David Moyes was not a popular choice among the West Ham fans, but he is doing a very good job at the moment. A good performance and a narrow defeat against Man City, three points from Chelsea, a draw against Arsenal and a good win today has raised his stock considerably. I'm pleased for him as he was unfairly vilified after being sacked by Manchester United inspite of having the almost impossible task of following Lord Ferg. He's certainly tightened our leaky defence up.


----------



## User482 (16 Dec 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Although I thought he was a decent appointment given what was available David Moyes was not a popular choice among the West Ham fans, but he is doing a very good job at the moment. A good performance and a narrow defeat against Man City, three points from Chelsea, a draw against Arsenal and a good win today has raised his stock considerably. I'm pleased for him as he was unfairly vilified after being sacked by Manchester United inspite of having the almost impossible task of following Lord Ferg. He's certainly tightened our leaky defence up.


I didn't want him but fair do's, the team is playing much better.


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Dec 2017)

Good result for the Saintees, first league win at Ibrox since 1971 which is also their first away league win against the The Rangers / Sevco Franchise.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Dec 2017)

Good to see another former Bairn doing well. Good lad Blair Alston.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Dec 2017)

Been baltic here this week so Whitley Bay's home game and rezzies away fixture were both cancelled due to a frozen pitch.

Killie won, Boyd scoring again proving that he isn't as finished as I thought he was.

And Celtic have just been pumped off Hearts.


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> .......And Celtic have just been pumped off Hearts.



That's putting it politely mate. Fair play to the Jambos they grabbed the game by the scruff of the neck, Celtic stood by and watched them


----------



## AndyRM (17 Dec 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> That's putting it politely mate. Fair play to the Jambos they grabbed the game by the scruff of the neck, Celtic stood by and watched them



Next couple of games for Celtic are going to be very interesting!


----------



## J1888 (18 Dec 2017)

Very disappointing, not just to lose the unbeaten run, but the manner in which it was lost. All credit to Hearts, a terrific performance from them.

The loss was definitely coming (losing the 2 goal lead to Hibs, draws in the league prior to that), but certainly didn't think that it would come in the shape of a 4-0 thrashing. 

Time to rest some players and give the younger guys a go for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Dec 2017)

Only the 7th time the "invincibles" have lost this season too.


----------



## J1888 (18 Dec 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Only the 7th time the "invincibles" have lost this season too.



Ah jeez, the cat's out of the bag, I was hoping that nobody noticed that we'd lost in Europe.

How f*cking dull - go 69 games unbeaten in domestic football, and all we get on here is snide attempts at humour. Scotland eh?


----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2017)

Oh good. another Celtic bore-off.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2017)

It's an impressive one, no doubt. And led my idly curious brain to look up records in Scottish football.

Apparently Boumsong cost Newcastle £8m. It's no wonder Ashley is afraid of spending money on players!

And Tottenham spent £9m on Alan Hutton! I'm pretty sure Garry Hay broke his leg.


----------



## User6179 (18 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Been baltic here this week so Whitley Bay's home game and rezzies away fixture were both cancelled due to a frozen pitch.
> 
> Killie won, Boyd scoring again proving that he isn't as finished as I thought he was.
> 
> And Celtic have just been pumped off Hearts.




Scott Boyd that scored.


----------



## J1888 (18 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> It's an impressive one, no doubt. And led my idly curious brain to look up records in Scottish football.
> 
> Apparently Boumsong cost Newcastle £8m. It's no wonder Ashley is afraid of spending money on players!
> 
> And Tottenham spent £9m on Alan Hutton! I'm pretty sure Garry Hay broke his leg.



Boumsong was an odd one - reading up, it appears that Liverpool wanted him, but he went to Rangers (on a free) because they offered the best sign-on fee (how, I don't know).

He was only in the door at Rangers and then he left - presumably there was something dodgy with the deal.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2017)

Eddy said:


> Scott Boyd that scored.



D'oh!

Only read a headline and assumed that it was Kris!


----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2017)

Lanzini charged with diving: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42392410

I don't quite understand this one - if the referee spots it, it's a booking, but retrospective action gets a two-game ban? Am I missing something?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> Lanzini charged with diving: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42392410
> 
> I don't quite understand this one - if the referee spots it, it's a booking, but retrospective action gets a two-game ban? Am I missing something?



I've no idea why the penalty ramps up like that. It is odd.

Nonetheless, I'd like to see them red carded for diving esp' in the penalty area. That and the absurd face holding that goes on these days for an injury anywhere on the body - a relatively new thing that seems to have taken hold.

I'm tired of all the cheating including from the team I support.

The lad did dive but it made no difference to the game imo - WHUFC were all over The Potters whose chief contribution to the match was a defence that stood stock still and watched as the opposition played around them. Utterly bizarre.

Good to see WHUFC getting away from near the bottom of the table as they are much better than that - clearly something was awry under Bilic as the players seem to have gone up a gear or three.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> Lanzini charged with diving: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42392410
> 
> I don't quite understand this one - if the referee spots it, it's a booking, but retrospective action gets a two-game ban? Am I missing something?



Think the punishment is harsher because the rule is around deception of the referee. So the player has gained an advantage as well as undermine the ref?


----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Think the punishment is harsher because the rule is around deception of the referee. So the player has gained an advantage as well as undermine the ref?


Thanks. It just seems a bit inconsistent to me as any dive is an attempt to deceive. Anyway, he's bang to rights IMO.


----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've no idea why the penalty ramps up like that. It is odd.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'd like to see them red carded for diving esp' in the penalty area. That and the absurd face holding that goes on these days for an injury anywhere on the body - a relatively new thing that seems to have taken hold.
> 
> ...


Did you see Hughes hurling abuse at Arnautovic?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> Thanks. It just seems a bit inconsistent to me as any dive is an attempt to deceive. Anyway, he's bang to rights IMO.



It is. But that's football. Professional sport in general really, where there's money in it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> Did you see Hughes hurling abuse at Arnautovic?



Yes, right at the end. Disgusting. He should be banned/fined imo - didn't see any mention of it in the media.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> Did you see Hughes hurling abuse at Arnautovic?


I'm no lip reader but even I could tell you one name he called him


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Dec 2017)

I don't really watch English football so can someone tell me if the commentators down there obviously support certain teams? Chic Young was absolutely gutted on the radio up here at the weekend when Rangers lost 3-1 and I wondered if there were English equivalents?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> I don't really watch English football so can someone tell me if the commentators down there obviously support certain teams? Chic Young was absolutely gutted on the radio up here at the weekend when Rangers lost 3-1 and I wondered if there were English equivalents?



They're pretty objective I think, former players obviously have bias, but I can't think of anyone as bad as Chick.


----------



## vickster (19 Dec 2017)

There’s one commentator on Sky who’s clearly a ManUre fan!


----------



## MiK1138 (19 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> They're pretty objective I think, former players obviously have bias, but I can't think of anyone as bad as Chick.


But But But Chic is a Buddy is he not?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> But But But Chic is a Buddy is he not?



Lol.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Dec 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> But But But Chic is a Buddy is he not?


Haha haha


----------



## Slick (19 Dec 2017)

I'm not sure the feeling was always mutual.

I was going to include the link to his interview with Walter Smith but as there is some choice language, I thought better of it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2017)

Long article about MCFC's owners views on world domination. Interesting.

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/dec/15/manchester-city-football-group-ferran-soriano


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Long article about MCFC's owners views on world domination. Interesting.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/dec/15/manchester-city-football-group-ferran-soriano




Its absolutely scary the ambitions of the club and it's owner. I hadn't realised they had bought Girona. 
It's looking like they are aiming for a (Manchester) City in every major country.


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nonetheless, I'd like to see them red carded for diving esp' in the penalty area. That and the absurd face holding that goes on these days for an injury anywhere on the body - a relatively new thing that seems to have taken hold.


Not that new


----------



## AndyRM (20 Dec 2017)

The Steve Clarke effect has worked on our youth team: 6 - 1 against Falkirk this evening!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Dec 2017)

Not to take away from a great performance but our youth sides have gone to pieces since James McDonaugh left. The news this morning that we're packing the academy in won't have helped either I expect.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Dec 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Not to take away from a great performance but our youth sides have gone to pieces since James McDonaugh left. The news this morning that we're packing the academy in won't have helped either I expect.



That's a real shame, and so short sighted.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2017)

Swansea have sacked Clement


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2017)

Oh dear Jose.


----------



## Beebo (20 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh dear Jose.


Will he have a sip of the £450 wine?


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Dec 2017)

From last night's Telegram feed...







Thanks, Daniel.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Dec 2017)

Loves helping out with a League Cup surprise does Lee


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2017)

Nice one Brizzle.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Dec 2017)




----------



## Lonestar (22 Dec 2017)

Arsenal v Liverpool is a real cracker.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Dec 2017)

Celtic V Aberdeen tomorrow.
Going corporate ( gift from my daughter)

So no cycling to the game. Suit, shirt , tie are good to go. 
First , and probably only time doing it this way.


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Celtic V Aberdeen tomorrow.
> Going corporate ( gift from my daughter)
> 
> So no cycling to the game. Suit, shirt , tie are good to go.
> First , and probably only time doing it this way.


Certainly a different experience and not everyone's cup of tea but a good time to let your hair down and enjoy whatever level of hospitality is on offer. Enjoy.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Arsenal v Liverpool is a real cracker.


Twas a tad mad


----------



## pjd57 (22 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Certainly a different experience and not everyone's cup of tea but a good time to let your hair down and enjoy whatever level of hospitality is on offer. Enjoy.



It's the full on VIP package. Drinks and meal before the game. More at half time and full time.

Bit wasted on me. I don't drink much , I'm a veggie , and don't exactly pig out either, but my daughter wanted something special for my 60th ( which was months ago )


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Dec 2017)

I did hospitality at Man Utd a few times. The first time we were shown to the suite by our hostess which was all white leather, a fully stocked bar and a buffet. I was the company host so I told the boys to get wired in and we did. 45 minutes later the real owners of the suite showed up, by which time the bar was pretty much gone and the buffet finished. We staggered along to the proper suite just in time for the three course meal and another fully stocked bar! They got beat by Arsenal 1-0 that night I think.


----------



## Slick (23 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> It's the full on VIP package. Drinks and meal before the game. More at half time and full time.
> 
> Bit wasted on me. I don't drink much , I'm a veggie , and don't exactly pig out either, but my daughter wanted something special for my 60th ( which was months ago )


Still a great present though. I did it a couple of times, and whilst I had my share of hospitality, I did miss the usual banter in my usual seat. As a one off, it's certainly a nice treat to be enjoyed.


----------



## J1888 (23 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> It's the full on VIP package. Drinks and meal before the game. More at half time and full time.
> 
> Bit wasted on me. I don't drink much , I'm a veggie , and don't exactly pig out either, but my daughter wanted something special for my 60th ( which was months ago )



Don't forget to polish your monocle and to ensure your manservant has given your brogues a mirror shine polish!


----------



## Lonestar (23 Dec 2017)

What happens if your team wins the league?
Not that my team ever has a chance of doing that.

Does this mean you are a nice chap?

Also is it best to support a richest/biggest team because your cat is from Manchester/Chelsea/Liverpool?


----------



## J1888 (23 Dec 2017)

Just occurred to me - has Kris Boyd scored more goals against Rangers than he has against Celtic?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Dec 2017)

Steve Clarke's Blue and White Army!

Absolutely owned the game.


----------



## Slick (23 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Steve Clarke's Blue and White Army!
> 
> Absolutely owned the game.


As one of the few active Rangers fans in this part of the site, I can only concur. Boyd is some man, and I've cheered him on many times in the past so have no complaints today, although it's a particularly tough one to take as it's Motherwell on the 27th and I can't see much hope of a revival before that or even the next one. 

Well done Kilmarnock, they certainly deserved that today.


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2017)

Brighton got a rare win and a rare goal.
As rare as Seagulls' teeth lately.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2017)

A 2-1 home win for Hibs
Forfar continue their abysmal season with a 3-0 home defeat to Queen's Park
In the amateur game there was no game; so I went to Melrose v Selkirk rugby instead


----------



## gavgav (23 Dec 2017)

The mighty Shrews continue to push on. 1 more win and we are safe from relegation already!! Took us until late April, last season. We dare to dream of promotion!!!


----------



## gavgav (23 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> Brighton got a rare win and a rare goal.
> As rare as Seagulls' teeth lately.


Good to see Connor Goldson make his Premier League debut, especially after the Heart problems. Interesting that in opposition to him was Andre Gray, making it 2 Shrewsbury Town Youth Team graduates playing in a Premiership Game.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Dec 2017)

Just back from the london stadium.
Disappointed with west ham today. After a great start we were lucky to go in at the break still level.We conceded early in the second half and then we had a great chance to equalise but ayews penalty was pathetic.Newcastle made it 3-1 soon after and although we got a goal back we couldn't do enough to get a point.We really missed lanzini today
I have to give the magpies credit,they run us ragged on both wings showing up our slow defence and on chances probably deserved their victory.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> As one of the few active Rangers fans in this part of the site, I can only concur. Boyd is some man, and I've cheered him on many times in the past so have no complaints today, although it's a particularly tough one to take as it's Motherwell on the 27th and I can't see much hope of a revival before that or even the next one.
> 
> Well done Kilmarnock, they certainly deserved that today.



I love the guy, though I wish he'd screw the nut with his punditry rants. Some of the stuff he comes out with is properly embarrassing.

I think the worst thing Rangers could have done was score when they did, against the run of play, right before half time. Will have given Clarke all the ammo he needed for his half time team talk.


----------



## Slick (24 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I love the guy, though I wish he'd screw the nut with his punditry rants. Some of the stuff he comes out with is properly embarrassing.
> 
> I think the worst thing Rangers could have done was score when they did, against the run of play, right before half time. Will have given Clarke all the ammo he needed for his half time team talk.


Yeah, probably right but they may have felt they could carry on doing their usual smash and grab job they have become accustomed to. I'll always be a Boyd fan, top scorer for 2 clubs in the same season is not to be sniffed at and believe it or not, I felt he never got a fair crack of the whip at Rangers or with WS. I ignore the punditry madness as I know it's pure theatre.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Dec 2017)

Thanks again, Daniel


----------



## StuAff (24 Dec 2017)

gavgav said:


> The mighty Shrews continue to push on. 1 more win and we are safe from relegation already!! Took us until late April, last season. We dare to dream of promotion!!!


Congratulations, your lot are doing really well. Halted our good run too.....


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2017)

10 man Leicester City ManU no chance of topping the prem with performances like that.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2017)

pawl said:


> 10 man Leicester City ManU no chance of topping the prem with performances like that.


Vardys 50th premier league goal was Leicester at there best . Quick breakaway


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2017)

StuAff said:


> Congratulations, your lot are doing really well. Halted our good run too.....



Thanks. Your supporters were fantastic yesterday. Never stopped singing and very gracious in defeat. Proper supporters!!


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Vardys 50th premier league goal was Leicester at there best . Quick breakaway







Goal of the month,


----------



## StuAff (24 Dec 2017)

gavgav said:


> Thanks. Your supporters were fantastic yesterday. Never stopped singing and very gracious in defeat. Proper supporters!!


When we had Arsenal in the FA Cup back in '04, losing 5-1 at home, at 5-0 they were singing 'we're gonna win 6-5' (Teddy Sheringham got the consolation), and applauded Henry and Vieira off...


----------



## pjd57 (24 Dec 2017)

Had a great time at Number 7 at Celtic Park yesterday.
My daughters gift for my 60th which was earlier this year.
Spot the legend !


----------



## Slick (24 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Had a great time at Number 7 at Celtic Park yesterday.
> My daughters gift for my 60th which was earlier this year.
> Spot the legend !
> View attachment 388464


Excellent you had a good time.


----------



## Slick (24 Dec 2017)

Danny McGrain.


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

Had a free £5 bet so stuck it on Harry Kane to score a hat trick 

What a player.


----------



## J1888 (26 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Had a free £5 bet so stuck it on Harry Kane to score a hat trick
> 
> What a player.



2 in two games isn't it? Incredible


----------



## philk56 (26 Dec 2017)

J1888 said:


> 2 in two games isn't it? Incredible


He's one of our own


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2017)

Pompey back to winning ways, closing on the play-off spots. A repeat of last season? Doubt it, but still possible....


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2017)

BBC Football 2017 quiz
*HERE*

9/11 for me, (considering there's 12 questions)


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2017)

6 for me, most of those were guesses.

There were no none league questions so I was at a disadvantage


----------



## Hitchington (27 Dec 2017)

8/12


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Dec 2017)

I think the time must come soon for video technology.
Bournmouths Equaliser yesterday against west ham was a travesty.First the linesman flag was up straight away for offside and callum wilson clearly handballed it as well.So what does the ref bobby madley do,he goes over and has a chat with the lino and then overrules him.All the replays show that wilson was indeed just offside and that he did handball it on the way to the goal.
We use technology in cricket,rugby and tennis and the goal line technology introduced in football has worked brilliant so why not go further and use it in other parts of the game as well.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Dec 2017)

Killie's game away at Hamilton was called off today. An hour before kick off. 

Shambles only just about covers that decision.


----------



## StuAff (28 Dec 2017)

Virgil Van Dijk going to Liverpool for £75m [queue usual 'that much for a defender?' bleating]. Nice little advance parachute payment for the lot down the road....


----------



## mark st1 (28 Dec 2017)

StuAff said:


> Virgil Van Dijk going to Liverpool for £75m [queue usual 'that much for a defender?' bleating]. Nice little advance parachute payment for the lot down the road....



That much for an average defender id want someone of the Terry,Ferdinand,Vidic,Maldini in there prime for that. Imagine what those players would command in this current market. A 25 year old John Terry would be what 120-150 million


----------



## AndyRM (28 Dec 2017)

The money in the EPL has officially gone mental. That's not bleating, it's just the truth.


----------



## StuAff (28 Dec 2017)

You're not wrong....except it went mental a long time ago!


----------



## J1888 (28 Dec 2017)

Van Dijk is a good player, no doubt...and in the mad world of EPL/La Liga/PSG transfer fees, it's tough to work out whether he's a good signing at that price.


----------



## J1888 (28 Dec 2017)

And it looks like Everton are about to spend another £25m - this time on a player that I've never heard of (not that this is important!) but £25m is a lot to pay for a player from the Turkish league IMO


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The money in the EPL has officially gone mental. That's not bleating, it's just the truth.


True, though that's what they said when Alf Common went to Middlesbrough from Sunderland in 1905 for £1000 (An eye watering 95k in today's money).


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Dec 2017)

Its going to go even more mad if its true Amazon, Google, Netflix and Facebook are going to bid for some of the rights, if nothing else it will push up what Sky and BT pay. Nearing the day of per team TV season tickets.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2017)

J1888 said:


> Van Dijk is a good player, no doubt...and in the mad world of EPL/La Liga/PSG transfer fees, it's tough to work out whether he's a good signing at that price.


As a lifelong LFC fan I agree.
If he fits in
If we win the league next year
Then he will justify the figure.
If.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Dec 2017)

Dave7 said:


> As a lifelong LFC fan I agree.
> If he fits in
> If we win the league next year
> Then he will justify the figure.
> If.


Have you seen Man City? 

Although the mighty Palace are about to bring their unbeaten season to an end on NYE. 1-0 with 99.9% possession to Man City and we hit them on break in the 90th minute. Their defenders will be so cold by then they would have seized up.


----------



## J1888 (28 Dec 2017)

Dave7 said:


> As a lifelong LFC fan I agree.
> If he fits in
> If we win the league next year
> Then he will justify the figure.
> If.



Look, he isn't going to make Klavan or Lovren a top-class defender just by being there, but I think that him and Matip could make a decent partnership. They both probably need to sometimes look at the way they defend set-pieces (they're not the worst at all, but think both of them do sometimes switch off a bit).

Van Dijk has all the attributes to be a top, top player, but it's just hard to figure out just HOW good he currently is, as Southampton aren't a particularly good side


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Have you seen Man City?
> 
> Although the mighty Palace are about to bring their unbeaten season to an end on NYE. 1-0 with 99.9% possession to Man City and we hit them on break in the 90th minute. Their defenders will be so cold by then they would have seized up.


Yes.......awsome.
But we have all seen what a couple of injuries** added to a couple of transfer requests can do.
**as an example V. Company.....brilliant then a string of injuries.
And it looks like you will lose your manager.
He has just paid £2.3M for a flat in Manchester so he is obviously hopeing Manure get rid of Moaniho so he can get that job.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Dec 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> True, though that's what they said when Alf Common went to Middlesbrough from Sunderland in 1905 for £1000 (An eye watering 95k in today's money).



Did they? I wasn't around.

I understand that money has always driven football, but it seems to me that the amounts paid for average players in England is ludicrous. Stones? Pickford? Sterling? Van Dijk?

Teams in other countries must just stick another zero on a players price tag.

Absolutely mental.

ETA: Other players are available. Those were the first which sprang to mind.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I understand that money has always driven football, but it seems to me that the amounts paid for average players in England is ludicrous. Stones? Pickford? Sterling? Van Dijk?
> 
> Teams in other countries must just stick another zero on a players price tag.
> 
> Absolutely mental.


Read all about it -

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/dec/24/who-pays-for-manchester-city-beautiful-game


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

Hibs scored a goal last night in their game against Hearts, but it was not given

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_O9O-B3h7o


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Dec 2017)

Just my luck we play Arsenal just before the transfer window and the Master Sanchez decides its time to place himself back In the shop window. What a player. Worse still I can see Arsenal coming in for Zaha to try and replace him.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Dec 2017)

Blimey, the number of players Liverpool have taken from Southampton, Lovren, Lallana, Lambert, Mane, Clyne, Van Dijk. 

Apparently Doris the tea lady is next.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, the number of players Liverpool have taken from Southampton, Lovren, Lallana, Lambert, Mane, Clyne, Van Dijk.
> 
> Apparently Doris the tea lady is next.
> 
> View attachment 388960




£171 million worth.

Doris the tea lady that is, not the players.


----------



## StuAff (29 Dec 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, the number of players Liverpool have taken from Southampton, Lovren, Lallana, Lambert, Mane, Clyne, Van Dijk.
> 
> Apparently Doris the tea lady is next.
> 
> View attachment 388960


Be fair on Saints. Given their current form she deserves a run in the first team.


----------



## Slick (30 Dec 2017)

Always love old firm day despite it not being new year and the early kick off. I'll take a point as so much of the so called clever money was on Rangers to get a doing. I just wish that team would turn up every week.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Dec 2017)

I get the feeling Mark Hughes will be out of a job in the new year.


----------



## J1888 (30 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Always love old firm day despite it not being new year and the early kick off. I'll take a point as so much of the so called clever money was on Rangers to get a doing. I just wish that team would turn up every week.



Rangers were very good second half, much more up for it than Celtic. Personally, I think that Celtic are knackered and a number of players are badly out of form. Winter break couldn't come quick enough


----------



## Slick (30 Dec 2017)

J1888 said:


> Rangers were very good second half, much more up for it than Celtic. Personally, I think that Celtic are knackered and a number of players are badly out of form. Winter break couldn't come quick enough


Yeah, maybe. I'm obviously going to focus on my teams improvement especially after some horrendous performances lately. First one in a while that we really could have won. Despite what other fans have told me, I've always known Craig Gordon was a cracking keeper.


----------



## StuAff (30 Dec 2017)

Pompey into the play-off spots…top two places probably out of reach, but we only topped the League Two table once (when it actually mattered...).


----------



## ozboz (30 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> £171 million worth.
> 
> Doris the tea lady that is, not the players.



Doris played a Blinder then !


----------



## ozboz (30 Dec 2017)

Anyone else have an inkling that Moureen maybe on his way by end of season ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2017)

ozboz said:


> Anyone else have an inkling that Moureen maybe on his way by end of season ?



He didn't look like he was imbued with festive spirit today.

MUFC looked shocking - Jose meltdown starting?


----------



## ozboz (30 Dec 2017)

I'll watch MOTD later , according to my Bro , he's said they have no money for the transfer window , but that's him all over, very hard to call at the mo with Utd , I reckon he'll be in the Board Room Tues morn ,
Oh to be a fly on the wall !


----------



## AndyRM (30 Dec 2017)




----------



## MarkF (31 Dec 2017)

StuAff said:


> Pompey into the play-off spots…top two places probably out of reach, but we only topped the League Two table once (when it actually mattered...).



Going well but I fancy Rovrum to sneak in soonish and stay there. Bradford are all over the place, the owners demanding crazed attacking play and bollocks to defending, 30 shots yesterday but only 3 goals, conceding 2 to very poor Oxford. We've lost our only centre forward for 3 games and may well slip out of the top 6.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

Mark Warburton sacked by forest. I guess the magic hat didn't work down south either. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42528150


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2017)

In yesterday's games, Hibs drew 1-1 with Killie

Forfar went into yesterday's game v table-toppers Ayr in last position in the league, and had 10 players missing; some of the U20s were drafted in and there was a trialist in there as well. Things looked to be going well enough until the 45th minute when Ayr scored, and we then went 2-0 down in the 67th minute. Despite Marc McCallum, the Forfar keeper, playing a blinder with some outstanding saves, it looked like yet another defeat. Then came 3 goals from Forfar in the last 15 minutes. Enjoy...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wIB-Mah-II&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

A welcome distraction when the Palce City game is being held up due to injury.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> In yesterday's games, Hibs drew 1-1 with Killie
> 
> Forfar went into yesterday's game v table-toppers Ayr in last position in the league, and had 10 players missing; some of the U20s were drafted in and there was a trialist in there as well. Things looked to be going well enough until the 45th minute when Ayr scored, and we then went 2-0 down in the 67th minute. Despite Marc McCallum, the Forfar keeper, playing a blinder with some outstanding saves, it looked like yet another defeat. Then came 3 goals from Forfar in the last 15 minutes. Enjoy...
> 
> ...



Keeper played a blinder. A couple of cracking goals as well.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> A welcome distraction when the Palce City game is being held up due to injury.


Well done to Citeh holding the best team in the league to 0-0. They don't seem to like teams not standing off them. Famous.Last.Words


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Well done to Citeh holding the best team in the league to 0-0. They don't seem to like teams not standing off them. Famous.Last.Words


Yeah, it could be tempting fate but they have been excellent. The fans have been every bit as good, they sounded excellent when the team went in at half time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2017)

ozboz said:


> I'll watch MOTD later , according to my Bro , he's said they have no money for the transfer window , but that's him all over, very hard to call at the mo with Utd , I reckon he'll be in the Board Room Tues morn ,
> Oh to be a fly on the wall !



That's not exactly what he said. He's basically said that to keep up with the other major European teams MUFC need to spend even more. He's miffed that MCFC have spent more than MUFC although they haven't by a particularly large percentage margin.

MUFC are still the second highest net spenders in the current season after MCFC.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2017)

Quite right too - that was a nasty, sly elbow dig from Ashley Young (charged for violent conduct):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42528024


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Quite right too - that was a nasty, sly elbow dig from Ashley Young (charged for violent conduct):
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42528024


I saw that this morning, they are quite right.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

Palace penalty, probably lucky but they missed it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Palace penalty, probably lucky but they missed it.



Staggeringly awful penalty kick.

So near yet so far for Palace - at least they've stopped the winning streak and more to the point Chelsea have closed the gap by two points this week.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Dec 2017)

Prediction was very close. Played well bet we get rolled over by Southampton. Awful penalty but the pressure must have been immense. Horrendous tackle from Puncheon.


----------



## Beebo (31 Dec 2017)

Palace have now missed 2 match winning penalties in injury time this season. Those 4 points could be very costly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Prediction was very close. Played well bet we get rolled over by Southampton. Awful penalty but the pressure must have been immense. *Horrendous tackle from Puncheon*.



It was awful - horrible to see players injured like that.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

I though Palce played them off the park at times but the finishing was woeful, then lost most of my sympathy for them when they missed the penalty that never should have been. Good game though.


----------



## ozboz (31 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's not exactly what he said. He's basically said that to keep up with the other major European teams MUFC need to spend even more. He's miffed that MCFC have spent more than MUFC although they haven't by a particularly large percentage margin.
> 
> MUFC are still the second highest
> net spenders in the current season after MCFC.



Just like Bro to get it half baked !


----------



## AndyRM (31 Dec 2017)

Bit of a personal bugbear, but it annoys me when I read saved penalties described as "missed".


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bit of a personal bugbear, but it annoys me when I read saved penalties described as "missed".


Fair enough, but for me it's there for the taking and a scorned opportunity is a missed one, especially one as woefully inadequate as the one we saw today. I get your point though.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Dec 2017)

Slick said:


> Fair enough, but for me it's there for the taking and a scorned opportunity is a missed one, especially one as woefully inadequate as the one we saw today. I get your point though.



Yep, get where you're coming from too. 

I suppose I've a bit of a chip on my shoulder about goalkeepers in general (I play in nets). Never given enough credit and have their mistakes under the microscope more than any outfield player.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Yep, get where you're coming from too.
> 
> I suppose I've a bit of a chip on my shoulder about goalkeepers in general (I play in nets). Never given enough credit and have their mistakes under the microscope more than any outfield player.


I thought that, so did I but not to any great level. A different breed.


----------



## Roadhump (31 Dec 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bit of a personal bugbear, but it annoys me when I read saved penalties described as "missed".


I was watching the Palace v City game with my wife who isn't really into football, and would admit to not being much of an expert; she said something very similar, and whilst I told her I agreed with her to a large degree, I also had to say that was a terrible penalty, and although the keeper should be given some credit, the taker dropped a major clanger, so "missed" in this case is pretty accurate IMHO.


----------



## ozboz (31 Dec 2017)

The only thing 'missed'there was CP's moment of glory , 
The Lad 'saved' it , under considerable pressure ,


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Dec 2017)

Hammers playing there obligatory six pointer on tuesday.


----------



## rich p (1 Jan 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Bit of a personal bugbear, but it annoys me when I read saved penalties described as "missed".


I once missed three penalties in the same game. And I mean missed. The shame!


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jan 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hammers playing there obligatory six pointer on tuesday.


Badly need a few wins to haul ourselves away from the relegation dogfight.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> I once missed three penalties in the same game. And I mean missed. The shame!



I saved a penalty, knocked myself out on the post and the striker was allowed to slot it home. The ref was not popular.


----------



## ozboz (1 Jan 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Badly need a few wins to haul ourselves away from the relegation dogfight.



I was chatting to some WH fans on the tube to Stratford on Saturday, they were a bit edgy , but optimistic at the same time , 
If they keep Golden B******s out of it , you've got a chance !


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jan 2018)

Massive win for Newcastle today. A striker and holding midfielder have to be the January targets.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2018)

I went to watch Accy play Morecambe. Walking the 3 miles,something told me it'd be rained off by the time i got there. It wasn't but it was at half time.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went to watch Accy play Morecambe. Walking the 3 miles,something told me it'd be rained off by the time i got there. It wasn't but it was at half time.



Wasn't too good at Fleetwood where Bradford bounced back from back to back losses for the first time in 88 games, with, back to back wins. Shay McCartan, what a player!


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jan 2018)

Man City are bloody ridiculous. Enjoy em while you can.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jan 2018)

MarkF said:


> Wasn't too good at Fleetwood where Bradford bounced back from back to back losses for the first time in 88 games, with, back to back wins. *Shay McCartan, what a player!*



I thought you said he was crap when he first joined Bradford?Do you remember Paul Mullen,Mark? He was Stanley's captain when we won the conference in 2006. He played for Bradford about 7 years ago. Well i see him jogging around the local park every now and then. He's always struck me as a bit of a misery,till the other day when he ran past me as i was out walking the dog up the same park. He asked me if was wearing a Stanley scarf,or a Manc or Scouse scarf,with it being red. He actually had a little joke with me! "Mullers" isn't that bad i thought,as he went on his way.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Jan 2018)

West ham had a game plan tonight and nearly got away with it.Loads of pressure by tottenham but some good defending and goalkeeping by adrian kept them out.
As the way of football, west hams first shot on goal in the 70 minute resulted in obiang smashing in a screamer from ouside the penalty area only for son to score another brilliant goal to equalize for spurs.
To be honest i'm over the moon to come away from wembley with a point.
COY!


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jan 2018)

Moyes is doing a great job. He has got them to shore up what was a chaotic defence and now West Ham are very hard to beat.


----------



## J1888 (5 Jan 2018)

Ross Barkley to Chelsea...not sure whether he's a good signing or not for them


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Jan 2018)

Bargain at 15 million imo.Will he get a lot of playtime though?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2018)

J1888 said:


> Ross Barkley to Chelsea...not sure whether he's a good signing or not for them



Cheap really and much better than the £35m we offered at the back end of last season.

If he rehabilitates well from his injury and realises his undoubted potential then the price will be a steal.

If not he'll almost certainly realise more that £15m if he is sold again.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jan 2018)

After all the misery and pain so far this season, today was just brilliant, brilliant football.

Falkirk  Dundee Utd


----------



## Roadhump (6 Jan 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Bargain at 15 million imo.Will he get a lot of playtime though?



I think Barkley will be a very good, possibly great player for Chelsea. 

At Everton, he has shown flashes of brilliance at times, but has also frustrated many more times. The main problem he has had has been his dithering on the ball and poor decision making, which has often led to losing possession and/or a move breaking down. As a result, many fans questioned whether he would ever fulfil his potential, and now, due to those issues, many wonder why Chelsea have bought him, as the general quality of their players seems far superior than Ross's general level of performance. 

There is also quite a lot of ill feeling towards him after his £35m move last summer broke down when he must have known his value would be reducing significantly due to his contract expiring in about 6 months, and lo and behold the move is resurrected and goes through at £20m cheaper in the very next window, so perhaps some of those doubters' views are tainted somewhat. I am just as cynical as other Evertonians, but as he was injured last summer, I would expect my club to play the same game if the roles were reversed.

Personally, I have always liked him as a player; and as a local lad and Toffee himself, the sentimental side of me was desperate for him to be a big part of Everton's future. Alas, that is not to be, but I think the move could be the making of him. He will be freed from the pressure of being a local lad feeling the frustration of fans when he isn't firing on all cylinders, and also playing in a better team with better players. Everton have suffered from a chronic lack of pace and movement in recent seasons and I feel much of his indecision on the ball is down to that limiting his options. I think he will benefit from Chelsea's slicker style, and from being a smaller fish in a bigger pond down there, I expect he will improve vastly. 

Very disappointed to see him go, but I wish him well.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2018)

Coutinho to Barca. £105m upfront, £142m possible with extras. And transfer now, even though they can't pick him in the CL…


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jan 2018)

Southampton will be having sleepless nights for the next few weeks.


----------



## Biff600 (6 Jan 2018)

Hoping to get a decent home draw in the next round


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Southampton will be having sleepless nights for the next few weeks.


Yup, they'll be going for that tea lady......though I think the neighbours will be having sleepless nights for a few months regardless…the derby might be back on next season!


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jan 2018)

Hughes sacked by Stoke.

No surprise there.


----------



## ozboz (6 Jan 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Hughes sacked by Stoke.
> 
> No surprise there.



No, not at all ,


----------



## Roadhump (6 Jan 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Southampton will be having sleepless nights for the next few weeks.


Oh I don't know, £90 million for Shane Long, seems a good deal to me


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jan 2018)

Wasn't our A team on the park today but what a turgid performance against Norwich - pathetic.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Jan 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> So this is the year we get dumped by MK Dons. I suppose it had to happen sooner or later.


*sigh*


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2018)

Fabulous effort from The Shrews today. We looked like the Premiership team, not West Ham.

Lovely sunny day.

I wonder if Josh Cullen has found his front teeth yet


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jan 2018)

Well done shrewsbury.
West ham didn't look like they were up for it today,in fact they were were terrible.


----------



## StuAff (7 Jan 2018)

And well done Forest. Arsenal gunned down.....


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jan 2018)




----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2018)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 390573


----------



## MarkF (7 Jan 2018)

I've been keeping an eye on Real Betis ever since I went to see them lose 3-6 in an all time La Liga classic v Valencia last October. What an utterly bonkers team, beat Real Madrid away then lose to no hopers, so I settled down to watch the Seville derby last night..............wow!

What a game, the passion before and after could never happen in the monied PL, this is 6+ hour commitment.

Arrival at Betis hotel.


The game.


Back to their own stadium, fans and team.


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2018)

@rich p v. @User 

May the best team win!
Away to Middlesborough awaits


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2018)

And VAR used.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jan 2018)

Lucky Yeovil! They get the Mancs at home, for the second time in 3 years.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Lucky Yeovil! They get the Mancs at home, for the second time in 3 years.




Newport have pulled a good draw too.

Now... where is my old Newport Country scarf?


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Lucky Yeovil! They get the Mancs at home, for the second time in 3 years.



Shame that , I was hoping one of the bigger clubs would get them and see them off, let Yeovil to get to another level


----------



## gavgav (8 Jan 2018)

Bournemouth or Wigan away for the Shrews, awful draw. Wigan being our current main rival for promotion from League 1 or Bournemouth, who are about the worst Premiership Team you can draw, due to the small stadium and low crowds meaning you don’t make much money.

Hope we take the money from the West Ham Replay, go out gallantly and get back to concentrating on our most unlikely promotion push!

In other news, Josh Cullen has found his tooth....

https://www.whufc.com/news/articles...en-smiling-again-thanks-west-ham-medical-team


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2018)

Betting suspended on Rangers getting relegated by some bookies. Sounds daft but it's a similar situation to their previous administration meltdown.

What a shame...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Betting suspended on Rangers getting relegated by some bookies. Sounds daft but it's a similar situation to their previous administration meltdown.
> 
> What a shame...


Previous?
How can that be for a new club?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jan 2018)

Isn't that where things get interesting? If it's a second administration, they get hammered but if it's the first administration event for a new club it's not so bad.


----------



## User6179 (9 Jan 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Betting suspended on Rangers getting relegated by some bookies. Sounds daft but it's a similar situation to their previous administration meltdown.
> 
> What a shame...



Ask yersel this Andy, if you owned a company then you loaned that company £20 million, would you put it into admin and then argue with yourself about how many pennies in the pound you are willing to accept on the debt to allow the company to come out of admin?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2018)

Glad to see this balloon has had his ban extended:

https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/ne...ed-end-of-season-neil-mccann-abuse-dens-park/


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jan 2018)

You just know he's wearing the full strip in that photo. Absolute wallpaper of a man. When he got huckled out in the game against us I felt sorry for his young son who was left in tears.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jan 2018)

Wallpaper? Walloper


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> You just know he's wearing the full strip in that photo. Absolute wallpaper of a man. When he got huckled out in the game against us I felt sorry for his young son who was left in tears.



The guy obviously needs help, but I really feel for his wean. Imagine having him as a role model.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jan 2018)

Man City 0 Bristol City 1 at the moment. My prediction is Man City 4 Bristol City 1, on the night.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jan 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Man City 0 Bristol City 1 at the moment. My prediction is Man City 4 Bristol City 1, on the night.



Half right! Second leg could be a cracking game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2018)

The Flying Pig has left us.

Great goalkeeper, I saw him many times when Liverpool came to West Ham and also at other London grounds -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...eath-offormer-goalkeeper-tommy-lawrence-aged/


----------



## MiK1138 (10 Jan 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Isn't that where things get interesting? If it's a second administration, they get hammered but if it's the first administration event for a new club it's not so bad.


No even if you believe the continuation lie, it is over 5 years since the demise of the Real Rangers so only 15 point deduction would be applied, still enough to keep them out of Europe which is integral to their business plan apparently


----------



## MiK1138 (10 Jan 2018)

Eddy said:


> Ask yersel this Andy, if you owned a company then you loaned that company £20 million, would you put it into admin and then argue with yourself about how many pennies in the pound you are willing to accept on the debt to allow the company to come out of admin?


Admin will allow them to terminate contracts of expensive turkeys so reducing their overheads. if true its a slippery slope,


----------



## pjd57 (10 Jan 2018)

Eddy said:


> Ask yersel this Andy, if you owned a company then you loaned that company £20 million, would you put it into admin and then argue with yourself about how many pennies in the pound you are willing to accept on the debt to allow the company to come out of admin?




But is it the club or company that is going into administration , if / when etc.

Still wondering when the old let came out of administration.


----------



## User6179 (10 Jan 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Admin will allow them to terminate contracts of expensive turkeys so reducing their overheads. if true its a slippery slope,



Sounds like something Glib and Shameless would do......


----------



## User6179 (10 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> But is it the club or company that is going into administration , if / when etc.
> 
> Sevco Scotland (TRFC) not to be confused with Sevco5088 (nothing to do with Rangers Football Club)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2018)

Just spotted the announcement of the death of John McGlashan, formerly of Dundee, Arbroath, Montrose, Ross County, Millwall, Rotherham and Portsmouth, aged 50.


----------



## Inertia (10 Jan 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Flying Pig has left us.
> 
> Great goalkeeper, I saw him many times when Liverpool came to West Ham and also at other London grounds -
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...eath-offormer-goalkeeper-tommy-lawrence-aged/


I never saw him as a player but I'll always remember him for that viral video, seemed like a nice guy


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2018)

The circumstances for this are tragic, but hopefully some good will come of Boydie's charity. Officially a good guy!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jan 2018)

Brilliant win for the hammers today
.Arnautovic is a different player under moyes.Great partnership today with lanzini.
It's made my weekend.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Brilliant win for the hammers today
> .Arnautovic is a different player under moyes.Great partnership today with lanzini.
> It's made my weekend.


Moyes has transformed the club. The Man U job was a hospital pass and would have been for almost anyone, Sunderland were (And still are) a basket case. Credit to him too for resigning when Sunderland were relegated and not hanging on for the sack and a payout.

He is a decent manager and perfect for us at the moment.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jan 2018)

A well-needed 4-2 home win for Forfar today.
And a 4-2 defeat for us in the amateur game, after being 2-0 up at HT. Too much festive food and drink methinks. And a dodgy penalty didnae help.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2018)

Bloody football, I really thought we had a chance this year but looks like another season of dross.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Be for the play offloody football, I really thought we had a chance this year but looks like another season of dross.


You won't get an automatic place but you have still got a good chance of the play offs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2018)

*Stanley beat Cheltenham 2-0 to record three wins in a row for the first time this season and move back up into the automatic promotion places.*
*http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/01/cheltenham-stanley-3/*


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jan 2018)

"Under the 70-year-old's stewardship, the south London club have taken 25 points from 19 games. They had none - and had not even scored a goal - in their first seven matches."

Taken from the BBC this has to be the most remarkable turnaround I wasn't really that impressed with the appointment to be honest old school English manager. I never like BFS never felt he was committed to Palace and didn't really fit.

Roy Hodgson has got players firing beyond 4 cylinders that I thought should never have been near the squad let alone the bench and playing. Quite remarkable. I know some Palace fans would see this as blasphemy but there is a feeling about him and the team and the way he carries himself in interviews very similar to Steve Coppell at Palace. 

We were nailed on relegation fodder, still could be but at least we will go down fighting and playing a bit of football which is all a supporter can ask for really.


----------



## luckyfox (13 Jan 2018)

Why is it I have to explain every time why I support Man U? 
I got so bored of it I stopped watching them. Now I look at the squad & I feel like I don’t know anything.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Jan 2018)

luckyfox said:


> Why is it I have to explain every time why I support Man U?
> I got so bored of it I stopped watching them. Now I look at the squad & I feel like I don’t know anything.



Hated adored never ignored.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2018)

Mixed day for Arsenal fans. Their team is crap, but Man City look like they ain't going to match their "Invincibles."

Liverpool making their defence look more like the invisibles.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2018)

My team, Barnet FC look like they are their way back to the Conference this season. Bottom of league two and playing really rubbish football. Lost again Saturday away to Crawley Town 2-0.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jan 2018)

Dull boring match at Anfield then. Only the seven goals, City's unbeaten run ended.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Jan 2018)




----------



## luckyfox (14 Jan 2018)

Not going to congratulate any Liverpool fans...just going to leave this here...
View: https://twitter.com/sporf/status/952599832585269248


----------



## StuAff (14 Jan 2018)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 391532


Purgatory?
Limbo?


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2018)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 391532


Brave Arsenal fans, to have that banner in the current climate at the Emirates.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> "Under the 70-year-old's stewardship, the south London club have taken 25 points from 19 games. They had none - and had not even scored a goal - in their first seven matches."
> 
> Taken from the BBC this has to be the most remarkable turnaround I wasn't really that impressed with the appointment to be honest old school English manager. I never like BFS never felt he was committed to Palace and didn't really fit.
> 
> ...



Hodgson is a great manager, and a very intelligent person. Of all the familiar faces in football management, he's the one I'd want most (other than Steve Clarke).


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2018)

I found this today - https://twitter.com/Lostfootballs

Glorious.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2018)

This is even better:

Kris Boyd has accused Rangers of trying to unsettle Scottish Premiership rivals with derisory bids for players — and vowed Kilmarnock won’t be ‘bullied’ into parting with Jordan Jones on the cheap.

The Ibrox club saw an undisclosed bid for Jones kicked out by the Rugby Park outfit on Monday, with boss Steve Clarke insisting the level of the offer was an insult to his Northern Ireland international attacker.

Sportsmail understands the Ayrshire club are looking for £1million for the former Middlesbrough winger.

Last summer Rangers failed in a bid for Aberdeen midfielder Kenny McLean and did not meet Hearts’ valuation of winger Jamie Walker.

The Ibrox club also made an enquiry for Hamilton Accies midfielder Greg Docherty last week — although they have yet to follow that up with a concrete offer.
Boyd signed an extension on Monday to stay at Kilmarnock until the end of next season as he was named Ladbrokes Premiership Player of the Month for December.

‘There’s a common theme the whole time,’ said the 34-year-old striker. ‘There’s one club unsettling everybody. If they want players then pay the money and come and take them!

‘Jamie Walker was the exact same. There’s a list — we could go on and on.

‘Calls have been made and nothing has been backed up.

‘It’s easy to unsettle players now. But we all know how football works. If you want something, you go and get it.

‘If a deal has been agreed and Jordan is happy with it, then go and pay the price to the football club.

‘When Kilmarnock were struggling for money in the last few years there may have been players they got rid of (for cheap).

‘But Kilmarnock are not in a position to be bullied any more.

‘We are not stupid — there will come a day when Jordan Jones leaves this club.

‘But the value has to be met and he has been performing at a higher level than the value of the bid.

‘Jordan could be the difference between us finishing in the bottom or top six.

‘And we are not talking about a Kilmarnock youngster. We are talking about a Northern Ireland internationalist.

‘Why would the club sell someone for way lower than they need to when he has a year left on his contract?

‘There will be a some crazy figures bandied about but every club has a price they would accept for a player — and until that’s matched he won’t be going anywhere.

‘So if Rangers want him they will need to pay the money.’

Clarke also believes Jones should feel slighted at such a derisory offer.

‘The bid was far too low so the club has immediately turned it down,’ said the Killie boss as he was named Manager of the Month.

‘If I was the player I would be a little bit upset that the bid was so low.

‘We are obviously not under pressure to sell because we turned the bid down. The offer was nowhere near where we would rate someone of Jordan’s ability.

‘The offer did not really get off the ground.’

Steven Naismith has also been linked with an Ibrox return as well as a move to Kilmarnock and Hearts.

He said: ‘I’d love to have a player of Steven’s ability coming to the club and so would the fans.

‘But I’ve got to be honest and say that would be very difficult for us to do.’

Boyd, meanwhile, revealed that boss Clarke talked him out of hanging up his boots earlier this season.

The veteran sought out his new manager when Clarke replaced Lee McCulloch back in October and told the 54-year-old that he feared his playing days were numbered.

But Clarke assured the Killie legend he could train at his own pace and convinced him to play on at least until January.

And having scored six goals in six games across a December to remember, the rejuvenated striker is now the second top scorer in the Premiership just one behind Rangers forward Alfredo Morelos and has signed a new deal to keep him at Rugby Park until summer 2019.

‘I did feel as if I was coming to the end. Being honest, I felt I was more or less done,’ nodded Boyd.

‘When things change in a football work environment you see a lot of people running about again and trying to impress a new manager.

‘I have seen that so many times in my career and I couldn’t face people who had been under-performing suddenly running about all over the place and clattering into the back of you.

‘But from our first conversation the manager was able to convince me to stay. I told him I felt my body was sore.

‘But the manager said I wouldn’t be doing long sessions, which would be strenuous on the body.

‘He asked me to give him until January and, hopefully, I have repaid that. For me, it’s been the best decision ever. I am enjoying my football.

‘Since the manager came in I have started almost every game. It is great to have someone who backs you and wants you.

‘The manager now wants me to be that No 9 striker who gets in the box.’

Boyd laughed as he added: ‘The days of me pressing the game higher up the pitch are gone. To be honest, they might never have been there in the in the first place.'


----------



## MiK1138 (16 Jan 2018)

AndyRM said:


> This is even better:
> 
> Kris Boyd has accused Rangers of trying to unsettle Scottish Premiership rivals with derisory bids for players — and vowed Kilmarnock won’t be ‘bullied’ into parting with Jordan Jones on the cheap.
> 
> ...


OOOFT Boydy didnt pull his punches there did he, that'll be him going on the ENEMIES list


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> OOOFT Boydy didnt pull his punches there did he, that'll be him going on the ENEMIES list



Makes a change as his usual media appearances have been a Rangers love in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2018)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2018)

More Forfar fun tonight, v Aberdeen XI


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2018)

Rumour has it that Rory McKenzie is on his way to St Johnstone. I'll be gutted if this is true because I think he's a cracking player who is given a stupid amount of stick by what passes as our support. We've had a succession of terrible managers and I think Clarke could get the best out of him.

I once saw him having a massive slice of cake in Scott's in Troon when he had an ankle injury. Initially I thought that a bad idea, but everyone deserves a treat.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

Michael O'Neill has told the SFA to fark orf; I wonder what their plan B is?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jan 2018)

What do folk think of this idea to put Colt teams in L2?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Michael O'Neill has told the SFA to fark orf; I wonder what their plan B is?



Plan B?! The jokes thread is >>>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> What do folk think of this idea to put Colt teams in L2?


Pish


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Pish



Fair point, well argued.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Jan 2018)




----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Michael O'Neill has told the SFA to fark orf; I wonder what their plan B is?




The SFA have a plan ?

No chance .


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Pish



There are two clubs who would benefit.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jan 2018)

One of whom is so committed to youth development that they don't have a youth development side.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

Both of them important contributors to the Reserve League dying


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2018)

C'mon Swansea, keep it together. They are hanging in there and defending well. Be very nice if they were to do the bin dippers over.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Jan 2018)

The neutral does get their moneys worth with Liverpool. Beating Man City one week, losing (hopefully - not over yet) to Swansea City the next


----------



## Fonze (22 Jan 2018)

The crazy merry go round that is the PL ..


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2018)

Bravo The Swans


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2018)

Crazy how tight the lower half of PL is. A bad couple weeks from Everton down could have anyone in trouble!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jan 2018)

Sad news about the death of Blackpool legend Jimmy Armfield. According to this report he was set to captain Alf Ramsey's team in the 1966 world cup, till a simple thing like a toe injury ended that hope. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42773347


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2018)

This is absolutely class:



(For those that don't know, Young Team is the name of Mogwai's first album).


----------



## Beebo (23 Jan 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Crazy how tight the lower half of PL is. A bad couple weeks from Everton down could have anyone in trouble!


Everton are in 9th place.
They are just 8 points from the bottom and a staggering 37 points from the top.
The title seems to be over but the battle for relegation is going to be a roller coaster.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news about the death of Blackpool legend Jimmy Armfield. According to this report he was set to captain Alf Ramsey's team in the 1966 world cup, till a simple thing like a toe injury ended that hope. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42773347


Bobby Moore was already established as captain when the world cup started, and had been for the two previous years.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2018)

'Mon The Robins!!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2018)

AndyRM said:


> 'Mon The Robins!!




They seem to be holding their own for the moment. Need to just go for it.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2018)

Oh well.Their dream is over.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

The Deloitte Footy Money list *HERE* For those that are interested in such things.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2018)

How much are you worth as a footballer?

Me? £9.81. 

I assume they got the decimal point wrong and missed a few zeros.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)




----------



## cisamcgu (24 Jan 2018)

(I _may_ have cheated a little)


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jan 2018)

£0.00.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2018)

This cannot be real:


----------



## Inertia (24 Jan 2018)

In fairness, I think they have achieved their aim

"We are now delighted and proud to reveal a new crest that represents the passion and the unique identity that runs deep through the Club."



AndyRM said:


> This cannot be real:


----------



## Inertia (24 Jan 2018)

Looks like the designers of Leeds new logo play Pro Evolution soccer


----------



## Stephenite (24 Jan 2018)

There appears to be something called a 'Nations League'. The draw was today apparently.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

Stephenite said:


> There appears to be something called a 'Nations League'. The draw was today apparently.




Just been reading about it on the *BBC*
The idea is pretty good. It may cut down the amount of meaningless friendlies and at least the smaller minnow teams would actually get a chance to win a game rather then get thumped 10-0 all the time.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Jan 2018)

Definitely a good idea for the smaller nations. And not as meaningless as a friendly either.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2018)

A cold and blustery Dens tonight


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2018)

Inertia said:


> Looks like the designers of Leeds new logo play Pro Evolution soccer
> 
> View attachment 392960



Virtua Striker
Pro Evo
Sensible Soccer
FIFA whatever it is now


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> A cold and blustery Dens tonight
> View attachment 392990



Now I see what's (partly) wrong with Scottish football: the goals are askew!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jan 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Now I see what's (partly) wrong with Scottish football: the goals are askew!



Ha! You should see their main stand!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Now I see what's (partly) wrong with Scottish football: the goals are askew!


2 sets of goals might help!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2018)




----------



## Stephenite (26 Jan 2018)

Not exactly lanky is he, this Sanchez hombre?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jan 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Not exactly lanky is he, this Sanchez hombre?


Good with his feet though, for a little man.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jan 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Good with his feet though, for a little man.


Low centre of gravity. Unlike Lukaku, who just fell over prior to scoring.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Feb 2018)

Good news fitba fans, Regan has stepped down!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42910099

This bit made me laugh:

He said he had devoted time to "modernising, protecting, developing and promoting" football in Scotland.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2018)

Killie beating Celtic makes up for the disappointment at the rugby.

I'm really pleased we held onto Mulumbu, easily the signing of the season.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2018)




----------



## J1888 (3 Feb 2018)

Killie played great today...Celtic were, well, woeful.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Feb 2018)

Swedish TV doing Sky type highlights from todays game at Palace..... Action not covered by Sky!


View: https://twitter.com/LlorisEdition/status/960234022940135424


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Low centre of gravity. Unlike Lukaku, who just fell over prior to scoring.



That'll be purely down to the money weighing down his pockets.

No respect for the shirt. Only for his wallet.


----------



## Hitchington (6 Feb 2018)




----------



## Sixmile (6 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 394398


 

How's your man Jones getting on this season? We're hoping he's the next big thing for Northern Ireland. We don't have much to look forward to or gloat about to be fair though, except Michael O'Neill rejecting Scotland to stay with us!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2018)

Sixmile said:


> How's your man Jones getting on this season? We're hoping he's the next big thing for Northern Ireland. We don't have much to look forward to or gloat about to be fair though, except Michael O'Neill rejecting Scotland to stay with us!



I've only seen him "live" a handful of times, and a couple on TV. He's quick, skilful and while he looks a bit slight isn't afraid of the physical side of the game, bit like a nippier Josh Magennis (who I still wish we'd held on to). He can be frustrating as often his passing/crossing is awry but that side of his game is improving all the time. I doubt we'll hold on to him beyond summer, could see him doing well at an English Championship side. Anywhere but another team in Scotland, because they usually come back to haunt us.


----------



## MarkF (6 Feb 2018)

Since his return in August 2016 a Stuart McCall coached Bradford City has spent t.h.r.e.e games outside the top six. He took us to the play off final last year, which after losing saw the sale of our 3 best players, to be replaced by cack ones, only for Stuart to return Bradford City instantly back into the top 6, where they remained this entire season, even up to his sacking yesterday.

Good luck to the next guy working under an egotistical German, hell bent on success, on the cheap and demanding the team goes attack crazy in every match.


----------



## Slick (6 Feb 2018)

MarkF said:


> Since his return in August 2016 a Stuart McCall coached Bradford City has spent t.h.r.e.e games outside the top six. He took us to the play off final last year, which after losing saw the sale of our 3 best players, to be replaced by cack ones, only for Stuart to return Bradford City instantly back into the top 6, where they remained this entire season, even up to his sacking yesterday.
> 
> Good luck to the next guy working under an egotistical German, hell bent on success, on the cheap and demanding the team goes attack crazy in every match.


Wouldn't mind seeing him round this way again.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2018)

Peak fitba nerd has been reached by this guy analysing Killie's performance against Sellick:

https://spielverlagerung.com/2018/02/07/kilmarnock-revival-continues-with-celtic-shock/


----------



## J1888 (9 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Peak fitba nerd has been reached by this guy analysing Killie's performance against Sellick:
> 
> https://spielverlagerung.com/2018/02/07/kilmarnock-revival-continues-with-celtic-shock/



The author really should get out more


----------



## J1888 (9 Feb 2018)

Liam Miller has sadly passed away.

36 years old, seems like yesterday he was playing for us in the CL.


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2018)

J1888 said:


> Liam Miller has sadly passed away.
> 
> 36 years old, seems like yesterday he was playing for us in the CL.


Terrible news, 36 is no age at all. RIP


----------



## AndyRM (10 Feb 2018)

That is sad indeed. Saw him play a couple of times for Sunderland, including an absolute rocket in the 90th minute against Boro.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2018)

Accy move up to 2nd with a 2-0 win at Coventry,in front of 28,343. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/02/coventry-stanley/


----------



## Fonze (10 Feb 2018)

J1888 said:


> Liam Miller has sadly passed away.
> 
> 36 years old, seems like yesterday he was playing for us in the CL.



He was a cracking little player, such a shame, no age at all, really sad ..


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Feb 2018)

Tottenham moaning about the state of Rochdale's pitch,before their FA cup tie, yet they had a far worse pitch themselves in 1970.
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjasofV0ZtQ

Why can't they play on Rochdale's sandy pitch? Soft arses!!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Jose Mourinho: Manchester United boss says he deserves best-behaved award - He really is the Donald Trump of football




If there's ever been a more deluded soul.

It is so sad, his first two seasons at Chelsea he was a revelation to the league.
But then, he started believing his own publicity and started to follow in the footsteps of the most ungracious king of all, Ferguson.


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2018)

*Team* *P* *GD* *Pts *
1 *Luton* 32 37 64
2 *Accrington* 31 18 58
3 *Wycombe* 31 16 56
4 *Notts County* 31 18 54
5 *Swindon* 32 5 54
6 *Mansfield* 31 12 53
7 *Exeter* 30 6 52
8 *Lincoln City* 31 13 50
9 *Coventry* 31 10 50
10 *Crawley* 32 1 48
11 *Colchester* 32 5 47
12 *Newport* 31 3 46
13 *Carlisle* 31 1 42
14 *Cheltenham* 32 -1 39
15 *Stevenage* 32 -4 39
16 *Cambridge* 31 -13 39
17 *Grimsby* 33 -18 36
18 *Yeovil* 31 -7 35
19 *Port Vale* 32 -11 34
20 *Morecambe* 31 -12 31
21 *Crewe* 31 -18 30
22 *Forest Green* 31 -21 29
23 *Chesterfield* 31 -24 27
24 *Barnet* 31 -16 25 
* Barnet managed to score in the 93rd Minuit to beat Notts. County. Still bottom of the league though.*


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> *Team* *P* *GD* *Pts *
> 1 *Luton* 32 37 64
> *2Accrington* 31 18 58
> 3 *Wycombe* 31 16 56
> ...


Barnet are Stanley's next opponents, away from home. Will you put up such a fight against us i wonder?


----------



## Stephenite (11 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> If there's ever been a more deluded soul.
> 
> It is so sad, his first two seasons at Chelsea he was a revelation to the league.
> But then, he started believing his own publicity and started to follow in the footsteps of the most ungracious king of all, Ferguson.



That'll be *Sir *Ferguson to you.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Jose Mourinho: Manchester United boss says he deserves best-behaved award - He really is the Donald Trump of football


He craves the limelight. If he hasn't made headlines in any particular week he'll say or do something to ensure he does.

As I've said previously, the man has a massive inferiority complex.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2018)

Stephenite said:


> That'll be *Sir *Ferguson to you.




Never.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Feb 2018)

I'm hoping for an entertaining match at St. James' Park. Mourinho has never won there. I'm hoping for entertainment but not quite as much as the corresponding fixture twenty years ago when Keegans Magpies beat United 5-0. Guy Mowbray posts a link to the northeast's The Chronicle with a tribute to the Newcastle side. A lot of good players in that team.


----------



## Slick (11 Feb 2018)

Just finished watching the famous Glasgow Rangers win down in Ayr in the 5th round of the cup, which is our 120th consecutive away tie that we have completely sold out our allocation. Considering where some of these games have been, is some achievement with quite a number of individuals visiting every senior ground in the country to follow follow. Well done the bears.


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2018)

Stephenite said:


> I'm hoping for an entertaining match at St. James' Park. Mourinho has never won there. I'm hoping for entertainment but not quite as much as the corresponding fixture twenty years ago when Keegans Magpies beat United 5-0. Guy Mowbray posts a link to the northeast's The Chronicle with a tribute to the Newcastle side. A lot of good players in that team.


…and he still hasn't won there.

Meanwhile, the neighbours have improved their hopes of visiting Fratton Park sooner rather than later. Our visit to MK turned out rather well in the end, first win in six and play-offs still in reach.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> …and he still hasn't won there.


What is it this time, the referee, his assistants, the pitch, the shape of the goalposts, team doctor, etc?


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> What is it this time, the referee, his assistants, the pitch, the shape of the goalposts, team doctor, etc?


He was actually pretty gracious for once, said Newcastle 'played with their lives and defended with their lives'.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Feb 2018)

*Rafael Benítez’s win was ‘a beautiful thing’, says José Mourinho*

He's taking this 'best behaved manager award' too far.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Feb 2018)

If Carlsberg did comebacks...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42798954


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2018)

Spotted this on the BBC football rumours section -

*"Aberdeen* captain Graeme Shinnie is appealing for more leniency from referees after picking up his 13th yellow card of the season at the weekend. (Daily Express, print edition)"

Srsly? Anybody want to ask all the guys he's hacked down this season?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Spotted this on the BBC football rumours section -
> 
> *"Aberdeen* captain Graeme Shinnie is appealing for more leniency from referees after picking up his 13th yellow card of the season at the weekend. (Daily Express, print edition)"
> 
> Srsly? Anybody want to ask all the guys he's hacked down this season?



Good player Shinnie, who has an irritating knack of scoring against us. Shame he's a thug. Up there with Goodwin as the dirtiest players I've seen (a list which includes Pascali, he was horrendous in his last few seasons once his legs had gone).


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2018)

Aye, Goodwin was a nasty piece of work. I'd also give Simon Mensing and Ian Black dishonourable mentions. This season it's been Willo Flood who's resorted to hacking now his legs have gone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2018)

Alex McLeish announced as new Scotland manager - not sure who by given that there's nae Chief Exec in post.

Shambles. He's f*cking mince.


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Alex McLeish announced as new Scotland manager - not sure who by given that there's nae Chief Exec in post.
> 
> Shambles. He's f*cking mince.


He is as good as any on offer at the moment, and can maybe bring something to the table.

Who would you rather of had?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> He is as good as any on offer at the moment, and can maybe bring something to the table.
> 
> Who would you rather of had?


Nobody. He's pish. Was there not an octopus at a world cup a few years ago who picked the winners of matches - him/her, they'd do, just chuck names in the tank.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Nobody. He's pish. Was there not an octopus at a world cup a few years ago who picked the winners of matches - him/her, they'd do, just chuck names in the tank.



Paul is deid. But then a deid octopus might not have been a bad appointment. I'm just glad it wraps the chat about Steve Clarke taking over.


----------



## MarkF (15 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> He is as good as any on offer at the moment, and can maybe bring something to the table.
> 
> Who would you rather of had?



Should have appointed Stuart McCall, he's provided 18 months of attacking football at Bradford, whilst bringing though young kids, an awkward task under completely fruitcake owners, yet he's got an envious career long win ratio. Scotland are dull, yer football is dull, yer coaches are dull, everything is dull, SmC would have released you from dullness and all the dullness yet to come.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Paul is deid. But then a deid octopus might not have been a bad appointment. I'm just glad it wraps the chat about Steve Clarke taking over.


RIP Paul. Long live Paul II.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Feb 2018)

Don't think McLeish is that bad an appointment to be honest. Bailing on us for Birmingham was a career error, perhaps he wants to prove himself again?


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2018)

MarkF said:


> Should have appointed Stuart McCall, he's provided 18 months of attacking football at Bradford, whilst bringing though young kids, an awkward task under completely fruitcake owners, yet he's got an envious career long win ratio. Scotland are dull, yer football is dull, yer coaches are dull, everything is dull, SmC would have released you from dullness and all the dullness yet to come.


That's actually a good shout for McCall, I'm not sure if he was on the cards or not. I'm not sure about the dull thing though, how many of Scotland's games have you been to?


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Nobody. He's pish. Was there not an octopus at a world cup a few years ago who picked the winners of matches - him/her, they'd do, just chuck names in the tank.


I would expect him to push on from where we are, he still has quite a bit to prove in the game.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Feb 2018)

McLeish is a terrible appointment by the SFA.
But they don't get much right these days.

On a brighter note I enjoyed Celtic V Zenit last night , even if it was a bit cold for the cycle there and back


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

I see that one of my favourite football shirts is now available to buy in retro form.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152884378528?var=4526414396 I know Holland aren't in the world cup this time,but i still think it'll look  when worn this er hum! "summer"!


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I see that one of my favourite football shirts is now available to buy in retro form.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152884378528?var=4526414396 I know Holland aren't in the world cup this time,but i still think it'll look  when worn this er hum! "summer"!


That reminds me, I must change the kitchen wallpaper.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> That reminds me, I must change the kitchen wallpaper.


Oh,do you still have paper up from the 1970's?


----------



## Slick (17 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I see that one of my favourite football shirts is now available to buy in retro form.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152884378528?var=4526414396 I know Holland aren't in the world cup this time,but i still think it'll look  when worn this er hum! "summer"!


The future is bright.......


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> The future is bright.......


Not for Holland's footy team it ain't!


----------



## Slick (17 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not for Holland's footy team it ain't!


 Fair enough, but maybe when they find replacements for the old guard, which is more than likely just a matter of time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> Fair enough, but maybe when they find replacements for the old guard, which is more than likely just a matter of time.


England have been trying to do that for 52 years.


----------



## Slick (17 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> England have been trying to do that for 52 years.


England have produced a few world class players since then, just not at the same time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2018)

An excellent 5-1 home win today for Forfar v Stranraer, 4-0 up within 30 minutes; not sure how we can do that and have been so pish the rest of the season, maybe it's taken Jim Weir a wee while to sort out the disaster that Bollan left?
Hibs had a 2-0 home win against Aberdeen 
In the amateur game, we got beat 4-2 at home  It was a whole load of shite


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

I've ordered the Netherlands shirt. I won't be able to wear it at Accy Stanley matches though,as i can't bear to see orange and red together in the same room,or football ground in this case.I'm also thinking of buying this tasteful number. A similar design and from the same era as the Holland shirt.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Embroidered-1990-West-Germany-Away-Retro-Football-Shirt-Kit-Top-Jersey-UK-/173162882652


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2018)

Those are both cracking strips @Accy cyclist. Adidas are using modern takes on their old school templates just now. The Scotland one is a cracker.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

Remember this one from the last Euro Championships?





As you've probably gathered,i do like bright garish designs but i draw the line at this one! It looks like someone's spewed up on a plain white shirt.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Those are both cracking strips @Accy cyclist. Adidas are using modern takes on their old school templates just now. The Scotland one is a cracker.


What do you think of this one Andy? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1990-West-Germany-home-retro-football-jersey-shirt/183002595838?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=49919&meid=ec25e75605c34c5b9ddd44abca3cf5f6&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=173162882652&itm=183002595838&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 I like it, but wearing something so obviously German could land you in trouble if worn during the world cup. I wore a white German shirt during the last world cup and got some grief of some tools while i was out walking.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Remember this one from the last Euro Championships?
> View attachment 396376
> 
> 
> As you've probably gathered,i do like bright garish designs but i draw the line at this one! It looks like someone's spewed up on a plain white shirt.



Nah, that's a belter!

My favourite was Croatia's with the numbers on the front set in #'s - a very clever bit of design:


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Nah, that's a belter!
> 
> My favourite was Croatia's with the numbers on the front set in #'s - a very clever bit of design:
> 
> View attachment 396377


Yes the Croatia one's always looked good. Even the away one,which is usually blue with the red and white checks incorporated in the design looks good too. I have a Croatia baseball cap in the check design. Now that you've pointed out Croatia shirts,i'm tempted to buy one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

Heck, imagine wearing this one! That name's just asking for comments as you walk by.





https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-We...612882?hash=item2398744852:g:~u0AAOSwdLVaht0C


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

Another great shirt/colour here. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Joma-Paler...952189&sr=8-1&keywords=palermo+football+shirt Just don't go clicking anything on the link though!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes the Croatia one's always looked good. Even the away one,which is usually blue with the red and white checks incorporated in the design looks good too. I have a Croatia baseball cap in the check design. Now that you've pointed out Croatia shirts,i'm tempted to buy one.



It's a slippery slope. At it's peak my Croatia collection was 7 home, 8 away. Since culled, with difficulty, to 4 of each. I'll be getting the new away top:






And possibly Nigeria's home:


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Another great shirt/colour here. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Joma-Paler...952189&sr=8-1&keywords=palermo+football+shirt Just don't go clicking anything on the link though!



Meh on that. Juve know how to do a good pink kit (shame about the sponsor logo):






I've got this one:


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Meh on that. Juve know how to do a good pink kit (shame about the sponsor logo):
> 
> View attachment 396382
> 
> ...


Without looking it up, do you know why Juventus play in pink away shirts?


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2018)

A good article here about what has to be one of the Football League's most under-reported clubs. Rochdale. In the spotlight today.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Without looking it up, do you know why Juventus play in pink away shirts?



Nod to their original colours I think?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Nod to their original colours I think?


Yes but why pink in the first place? A clue. My thread in the personal matters section last week.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but why pink in the first place? A clue. My thread in the personal matters section last week.



No idea. I know they started playing in black and white stripes because of Notts County.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2018)

Sat on my sofa in Oslo watching live football from Spotland!


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2018)

It's in. Eat my goal!


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2018)

Shît! Get in!

Pure theatre. An emotional rollercoaster. Dale are going to Wembley.


----------



## Hitchington (18 Feb 2018)

Blatant dive from Alli, typical reaction from the pundits. 
But well done Rochdale.


----------



## ozboz (18 Feb 2018)

Well , Rochdale ! 
Nice one for the Woolybacks !!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> No idea. I know they started playing in black and white stripes because of Notts County.


According to what i've read a few times,they played in red shirts for their away games. Then one day the kit man put the red shirts on a boil wash,turning them pink. They didn't have the money to buy new red shirts,so they kept the faded ones and decided from there on to play in pink for away games.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> Well , Rochdale !
> Nice one for the Woolybacks !!


Good for them!http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/42912604


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> Well , Rochdale !
> Nice one for the Woolybacks !!


A good game all round. Well done Dale. Yet another reason why Premier League teams should play their 1st team. Spurs nearly embarrassed by playing the 2nd eleven for most of the game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> A good game all round. Well done Dale. Yet another reason why Premier League teams should play their 1st team. Spurs nearly embarrassed by playing the 2nd eleven for most of the game.


They don't because the cup doesn't matter that much any more. They're in the Champion's League and chasing a top four spot so their top players have enough games already, with internationals on top. I doubt they'd have been too disappointed to go out once they got over the initial embarrassment.


----------



## ozboz (18 Feb 2018)

It's a pity the glory of winning the FA Cup isn't what it was ,


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> It's a pity the glory of winning the FA Cup isn't what it was ,


It depends who you are. If Rochdale win it,it'll be "massive"!!!


----------



## ozboz (18 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It depends who you are. If Rochdale win it,it'll be "massive"!!!


Be a bloody miracle!


----------



## Stephenite (18 Feb 2018)

Like Leicester winning the Prem


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2018)




----------



## ozboz (19 Feb 2018)

Just want to wish Wigan well tonight , they have been our bogey team in the FA cup , 
Pep has put a good team out , so not under estimating the opposition ,


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Feb 2018)

Good to see the former Falkirk boy Jay Fulton coming on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Good to see the former Falkirk boy Jay Fulton coming on.


And to see former Accrington player Gary Roberts upfront for Wigan. Also our former manager Paul Cook doing his usual strutting and shouting.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Gary Roberts



Who's now going off.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2018)

Well, that was a surprise. Though City never really looked like scoring, for all the possession they had.


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2018)

Well done Paul Cook and team. Wonder how Pompey would be doing if he were still down here....


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> Well done Paul Cook and team. Wonder how Pompey would be doing if he were still down here....


Why did he leave Portsmouth? I'm assuming he applied for the Wigan manager job then walked out after getting it.


----------



## StuAff (20 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why did he leave Portsmouth? I'm assuming he applied for the Wigan manager job then walked out after getting it.


It was at the time of the Eisner takeover, and he said the uncertainty over budget etc unsettled him. Also a former Wigan player.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> the uncertainty over budget etc unsettled him.


He said similar things when he walked out on Accrington. He's very ambitious and doesn't see loyalty as a major thing,in my opinion. I bet he said he'd miss the Portsmouth fans and will always see Portsmouth as a second home,or something like that.
He's proving to be a good manager and maybe he thinks that managers can be sacked at the drop of a hat,so why not sack the clubs that employ me, to further my career.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2018)

Witness the unreserved joy of Conor Sammon as he receives a pizza:


----------



## Sixmile (20 Feb 2018)

It was mentioned that Cook started out by winning an FAI cup at Sligo too. He's certainly done himself no harm with that result last night. I'm selfishly hoping that someone a league up or so come in for Will Grigg, he's bound to start ahead of Lafferty for our next international.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Witness the unreserved joy of Conor Sammon as he receives a pizza:


The look on his face reminds me of the "Russia's toughest prisons" documentary i saw, where a loonball was doing something like 50 years for chopping his mate up after he sent him out for a pizza,only for him to come back with the wrong topping.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2018)

A packed terracing at Station Park for tonight's Development League East match, Forfar v Alloa






Three people have arrived since the pic was taken


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Feb 2018)

I didn't know that Rochdale are bottom of league 1 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/league-one/table They're paying a fair price for their cup run.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> Just want to wish Wigan well tonight , they have been our bogey team in the FA cup ,
> Pep has put a good team out , so not under estimating the opposition ,



Ouch... I'm not looking forward to Sunday. Have a horrible feeling you'll take it out on us.


----------



## Stephenite (20 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I didn't know that Rochdale are bottom of league 1 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/league-one/table They're paying a fair price for their cup run.


I'll see your link and raise you this.

Rochdale are essentially a League Two outfit it pains me to say. Before they gained promotion to League One, three years ago, they were on a run of 30-odd years in League Two. Keith Hill, and the staff and volunteers, have done a fantastic job to keep the club, not only surviving, but driving forward. It appears these few halcyon years are coming to an end. Still, they were able to afford to lay a new pitch from the proceeds of this years cup run. Which, I have to remind you, is not over.

Up the Dale.


----------



## ozboz (21 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ouch... I'm not looking forward to Sunday. Have a horrible feeling you'll take it out on us.



It will be a good game I hope !
It depends which team he picks , and if they turn up ,


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2018)

Stephenite said:


> I'll see your link and raise you this.
> 
> Rochdale are essentially a League Two outfit it pains me to say. Before they gained promotion to League One, three years ago, they were on a run of 30-odd years in League Two. Keith Hill, and the staff and volunteers, have done a fantastic job to keep the club, not only surviving, but driving forward. It appears these few halcyon years are coming to an end. Still, they were able to afford to lay a new pitch from the proceeds of this years cup run. Which, I have to remind you, is not over.
> 
> Up the Dale.


It's possible that Rochdale,Oldham and Bury could go down. Even Fleetwood could join them. I'm thinking that if Accy were to get promoted,they'd miss out on those derbies. Not only those, but it looks like Blackburn and Wigan will also be leaving League One. Ironic that when we missed out on promotion two years ago we missed out on playing those potential relegation teams. If we go up we'll miss them again,should they go down.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2018)

Hey fellow football fans,i have a bit of a problem. I can't decide which green shirt to buy to pose down the pub with,during the world cup. I'm torn between Germany's 1990 away jersey and Mexico's world cup 1998 offering.





or 






Which one would you go for,and why?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2018)

Neither
Go for this Broccoli number instead


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey fellow football fans,i have a bit of a problem. I can't decide which green shirt to buy to pose down the pub with,during the world cup. I'm torn between Germany's 1990 away jersey and Mexico's world cup 1998 offering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 396783
> ...



Totally Mexico!


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2018)

Nobody's going to give you a good kicking for wearing a Mexico shirt...


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Nobody's going to give you a good kicking for wearing a Mexico shirt...



Trump would.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> It will be a good game I hope !
> It depends which team he picks , and if they turn up ,



Eh... I do hope we turn up.

At least the toxic elements are gone from the squad. Not enjoying the recent flappy tongue moments from Giroud and Sanchez though. No respect for the shirt or the club.  Only for their wallets.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Nobody's going to give you a good kicking for wearing a Mexico shirt...



In that case get the German one...


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Totally Mexico!


Would you have a name and number on the back,or just leave it plain?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Would you have a name and number on the back,or just leave it plain?



Plain. Always plain.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Plain. Always plain.


I don't want to be annoying but why not a name and number?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't want to be annoying but why not a name and number?



Personal thing I suppose, because the last name and number I got was Nevin 7 on the back of my hard earned Killie top. Arrived home from Sports Division to the radio announcing he'd signed for Motherwell.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Personal thing I suppose, because the last name and number I got was Nevin 7 on the back of my hard earned Killie top. Arrived home from Sports Division to the radio announcing he'd signed for Motherwell.


Ah. At least with a retro jersey,the name and number won't be changed.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Personal thing I suppose, because the last name and number I got was Nevin 7 on the back of my hard earned Killie top. Arrived home from Sports Division to the radio announcing he'd signed for Motherwell.



Had the same-ish thing happen to me with Robin Van Persie on an Arsenal jersey. Shortly after, he boogered off to Man U for treble the wages.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Had the same-ish thing happen to me with Robin Van Persie on an Arsenal jersey. Shortly after, he boogered off to Man U for treble the wages.



And a premier league WINNERS medal


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

mark st1 said:


> And a premier league WINNERS medal



Rub it in, will you?  Still, not bad for a bit-part player who simply wanted to fill his pockets.

Hasn't done much since, though.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2018)

Another good article about Killie: http://www.footballwhispers.com/blog/mourinho-disciple-aiming-challenge-old-firm-dominance

And there's a thread on our Facebook page which is good fun: who is the best keeper you've seen for your team, and who is the best to face them.

For mw it would be Gordon Marshall or Dragoje Lekovic, with Cammy Bell in the mix too.

As for opposition it would be Fraser Forster, Andy Goram or Artur Boruc.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2018)

Another poor performance and result away from home for Celtic.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

Could be worse... We were embarrassed at home... 

Ostersunds.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Could be worse... We were embarrassed at home...
> 
> Ostersunds.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2018)

Accy move up to second, as our close rivals either lose or draw.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43093798


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2018)

Poor day. Hibs drew 2-2 with Killie after being 2-0 up after 9 minutes; Forfar drew 2-2 with Queens Park. And, in the amateur game, we got beaten 4-0 by the team at the bottom of the league


----------



## User32269 (24 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> In that case get the German one...








I think this one would be nice?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Poor day. Hibs drew 2-2 with Killie after being 2-0 up after 9 minutes; Forfar drew 2-2 with Queens Park. And, in the amateur game, we got beaten 4-0 by the team at the bottom of the league



It was funny watching Lennon lose the plot, before and after the game. I love it when managers say nowt about our pitch when they win on it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> It was funny watching Lennon lose the plot, before and after the game. I love it when managers say nowt about our pitch when they win on it.


Lennon is a bellend; anyone who moans about "artificial" pitches is a bellend


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Lennon is a bellend; anyone who moans about "artificial" pitches is a bellend



To be fair, ours is looking a bit shite these days. Not been well enough maintained.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> To be fair, ours is looking a bit shite these days. Not been well enough maintained.


One of the many good things about FAFC over the years has been the quality of the pitch, and this has transferred to the 4G surface; the groundsman says it is actually more demanding to keep it than grass


----------



## ozboz (24 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ouch... I'm not looking forward to Sunday. Have a horrible feeling you'll take it out on us.



He will more than put a strong team out , but , we are making mistakes at the back , big ones , 
and if the Gooners pick up on that , they will take home the Silverware , so any way , just hope it's a good well reffed game , and may the best team win ! 
good luck @Reynard ,


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> He will more than put a strong team out , but , we are making mistakes at the back , big ones ,
> and if the Gooners pick up on that , they will take home the Silverware , so any way , just hope it's a good well reffed game , and may the best team win !
> good luck @Reynard ,



And back at ya, @ozboz 

Our defence is equally leaky. Think it will be down to which defence leaks the least.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Lennon is a bellend; anyone who moans about "artificial" pitches is a bellend


----------



## MarkF (25 Feb 2018)

What a collapse, yet another defeat, this time at Plymouth has seen up lose an 8 point play off cushion and hurtle down to 8th. 2 points out of 24!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Feb 2018)

MarkF said:


> What a collapse, yet another defeat, this time at Plymouth has seen up lose an 8 point play off cushion an hurtle down to 8th. 2 points out of 24!!


 There's a good chance that Stanley and Bradford will be resuming hostilities next season Mark.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2018)

Barnet won away yesterday at Colchester 0-1. A bit too late to save them I fear.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2018)

What did I say about City taking it out on us after the Wigan match. 

Worse, we have to play 'em again on Thursday.


----------



## ozboz (25 Feb 2018)

commiserations @Reynard , 
I haven't seen game but will watch replay at 8 on c 5 , we've got you again on Thursday ! maybe you'll knock us for 3 points !


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2018)

ozboz said:


> commiserations @Reynard ,
> I haven't seen game but will watch replay at 8 on c 5 , we've got you again on Thursday ! maybe you'll knock us for 3 points !



Thanks @ozboz. Was listening on the radio - by all intents it was a pretty dire game.

I'd have rather had the silverware than 3 points. Chasing for 4th is a bit pie-in-the-sky tbh.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2018)

Another good home win for Rangers this weekend at home to Hearts. I reckon they have been steadily improving under Murty for some time now, although to me, that was the worst I'd seen them play. I was at the last home defeat to Hibs, and left trying to figure out why we managed to lose despite creating so many chances. We still created a lot yesterday but the finishing and decision making was woeful. Thankfully, Hearts were as meek as dish water and apart from 1 gilt edged chance early in the first half, offered very little by way of resistance. May be a bit harsh, but certainly how I saw it.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2018)

Aberdeen brushed aside , again.
9 points clear. 10 games to go. 
Title race ?


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Aberdeen brushed aside , again.
> 9 points clear. 10 games to go.
> Title race ?


Yeah, always a bit strong that claim but you can't blame them trying to whip up a bit of interest. If by some miracle, the Donsvhad pulled off a shock, it may have been a different story.


----------



## MarkF (25 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a good chance that Stanley and Bradford will be resuming hostilities next season Mark.


 If so then I'll buy you a pint.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Feb 2018)

Wenger in


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Feb 2018)

It was 25 years on Sunday last since the great Bobby Moore died. I was watching this 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0IppWDwR9s
last night and got a feeling that the date of his death was around now. Nothing else to say apart from he was a superb footballer and the memory of him and Pele swapping shirts at the end of their 1970 World Cup match to me is one of the most iconic footballing moments!


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was 25 years on Sunday last since the great Bobby Moore died. I was watching this
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0IppWDwR9s
> last night and got a feeling that the date of his death was around now. Nothing else to say apart from he was a superb footballer and the memory of him and Pele swapping shirts at the end of their 1970 World Cup match to me is one of the most iconic footballing moments!
> View attachment 397659



He was asked to leave a West Ham match because he didn't have a ticket. 

"_Thanks for being the greatest player we ever had, now f*ck off"._


----------



## Donger (1 Mar 2018)

Wibble! (If you know your "Blackadder", that's the sound of a broken Birmingham City fan, slumped in a dark corner contemplating how to get out of having to witness how the rest of this season pans out. (A warm welcome to St Andrews for Accrington Stanley next season, by the way).

On a brighter note, has anyone else seen that fantastic "Ripping Yarns" episode called "Golden Gordon" being repeated quite a lot on the Yesterday channel at the moment? It was always one of my all time favourite Pythonesque episodes, following a week in the life of a long-suffering Barnstoneworth United fan. Michael Palin at his comic best. ("Eight one! ..... Eight _bloody_ one!" and all that). My favourite line was the announcement that "Saturday's game looks like being the last match to be played at the Sewage Works Ground". Highly recommended viewing for all diehard football fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Mar 2018)

Accy Stanley's match at Newport tomorrow has been postponed,as expected. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/03/newport-match-postponed/ I think most lower league games will be off,including some Championship and maybe Premier League games. Although the top 2 divisions will have undersoil heating,the areas outside the grounds could be snowbound and "pose a risk to public safety".


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2018)

Mixed fortunes for teams in stripes against teams in red today. Killie came from behind to force a cup replay at Pittodrie, with Kris Boyd scoring again. Surely McLeish must be thinking of giving him a run out in the upcoming Scotland friendlies? 

Newcastle meanwhile could do with a striker themselves. Absolutely toothless against Liverpool this evening. It was highly entertaining seeing Klopp dancing about like an angry crab when Salah was fouled in the final minute, pretty much all the Geordie faithful had to get excited about.


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Mixed fortunes for teams in stripes against teams in red today. Killie came from behind to force a cup replay at Pittodrie, with Kris Boyd scoring again. Surely McLeish must be thinking of giving him a run out in the upcoming Scotland friendlies?
> 
> Newcastle meanwhile could do with a striker themselves. Absolutely toothless against Liverpool this evening. It was highly entertaining seeing Klopp dancing about like an angry crab when Salah was fouled in the final minute, pretty much all the Geordie faithful had to get excited about.


Boydy's on fire, always liked him. 

My team on tomorrow, some ungodly hour to suit the armchair supporters.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> Boydy's on fire, always liked him.
> 
> My team on tomorrow, some ungodly hour to suit the armchair supporters.



Aye, he's a favourite of mine. Great to see him being prolific again, been like a new player since Clarke came along. Always felt he was a bit too pally with Jig who guaranteed him a start despite being visibly unfit.


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Aye, he's a favourite of mine. Great to see him being prolific again, been like a new player since Clarke came along. Always felt he was a bit too pally with Jig who guaranteed him a start despite being visibly unfit.


Definitely, and he has strayed into less fit than he should have been more than a few times. Still a great out an out goal scorer though.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> Definitely, and he has strayed into less fit than he should have been more than a few times. Still a great out an out goal scorer though.



He's going to end up massive when he stops playing. I blame our delicious pies.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2018)

Not looking forward to playing Man City today - it's a long time since I've watched a match expecting a defeat. 

Truly awesome team at the moment and hats off to them.

Mind you, I do like the occasional nice surprise.


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

It's snowing as hard here now as it's ever done. I will be very surprised if the Rangers game goes ahead.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2018)

By Christ that was beyond pathetic - you've ruined my weekend Mr Conte.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> By Christ that was beyond pathetic - you've ruined my weekend Mr Conte.



It can't be *that* bad...

The lot we had on the pitch today don't deserve to wear the shirt. Ffs, they earn more in a week than most honest folks do in a year. The least they could do is get up off their collective arses and actually earn the money they get paid.


----------



## MarkF (4 Mar 2018)

That was a cowardly and pathetic display and not one becoming of champions, Chelsea should be fined for embarrassing themselves and the PL. Keith HiIl twice put out a Rochdale team designed to play as much as it could v Spurs, where the gulf in quality was far more extreme, brave man.

Bye Hazard.


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2018)

Discussion seems to have gone a bit Four Yorkshiremen. Anyway, both your teams are 'terrible' (top half of one of the world's leading football leagues, multimillion profits), but my team's 'really terrible' (middle of League Two and looking increasingly unlikely to make the playoffs). But it could be worse, you could be Southampton fans. Despite their mediocre form and risk of relegation, there's still a huge (2,225 pages and 111,238 posts as I type) thread on saintsweb that started off about PFC's winding-up petition back in 2009 and evolved into a general 'slagging off the neighbours and their town' discussion. Such gems as boasting about selling Van Diik for £75m when Eisner bought Pompey for £5m (well, duh…), claiming the 2008 FA Cup win was 'bought' (wasn't aware all our opponents got bribed)…ah bless. Less schadenfreude, more fingers-in-ears going 'La La...'


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

Another good visit to see my team progress to the semi finals of the Scottish cup. They awarded Jason Cummings with a hat trick at 3-1, but from where I was sitting it looked very much like an own goal, but I've yet to see any pictures. He soon scored a 4th to remove any doubt he was having the match ball.

So, on to Hampden once again to face the old foe. Can't wait for that or Sunday. I love auld firm day.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> It can't be *that* bad...
> 
> The lot we had on the pitch today don't deserve to wear the shirt. Ffs, they earn more in a week than most honest folks do in a year. The least they could do is get up off their collective arses and actually earn the money they get paid.



Many earn more in a year than the average person in the UK does in a lifetime. Our top player (playing in the wrong position as a false 9 although by all accounts he likes this position) wasn't getting any service today so simply downed tools and strolled about like a man looking for an excuse to be anywhere but on the pitch. Walks off down the tunnel and trousers another 200k plus lord knows what else for his image rights, boot sponsorship and all the other adverts and endorsements that keep his bank accounts in perpetual kerching mode.

In any other job he'd almost certainly be sat down and asked some tough questions about what happened out there today - can't imagine this happening at Cobham tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Many earn more in a year than the average person in the UK does in a lifetime. Our top player (playing in the wrong position as a false 9 although by all accounts he likes this position) wasn't getting any service today so simply downed tools and strolled about like a man looking for an excuse to be anywhere but on the pitch. Walks off down the tunnel and trousers another 200k plus lord knows what else for his image rights, boot sponsorship and all the other adverts and endorsements that keep his bank accounts in perpetual kerching mode.
> 
> In any other job he'd almost certainly be sat down and asked some tough questions about what happened out there today - can't imagine this happening at Cobham tomorrow.



That's exactly it.

In any other mode of employment, your superior / manager / boss etc would give you a right old what for. You might even be tossed out on your ear. I think there's something inherently wrong within the game (well, certainly in the Premier League) when players think they can get away with twiddling their thumbs on the pitch and acting like overgrown kids.

Well, actually, what is wrong is the "too much money" side of things...


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Mar 2018)

I've just been watching this. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn_kRxgphEE

Dennis Bergkamp gets a few mentions. A question for you. Why was he Christened Dennis? No cheating by looking it up please!


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just been watching this.
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn_kRxgphEE
> 
> Dennis Bergkamp gets a few mentions. A question for you. Why was he Christened Dennis? No cheating by looking it up please!



Any good Scots man know the answer to that one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Mar 2018)

His dad was a Monty Python fan -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp-R1o753pM


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2018)

He's the first football league player to score 20 goals this season!






Name him and you win a prize!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2018)

Stanley's new stand is supposedly going to be "put together" when this season ends. According to reports,it's a kind of prefab.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/new-stand-plans-submitted/

The bits are made up then slotted into place by some "giant machine",or summat like that. I might buy a season ticket* IF* we go up.







It'll work out at £8.13 a match for me,which isn't bad seeing as i was paying £11 14 years ago.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's the first football league player to score 20 goals this season!
> View attachment 398895
> 
> 
> Name him and you win a prize!



I had to Google who your top scorer is, and his Wiki made me laugh:

"a stocky forward whose game is based on power and aerial ability. He has quite good technical skills too[_citation needed_]."


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I had to Google who your top scorer is, and his Wiki made me laugh:
> 
> "a stocky forward whose game is based on power and aerial ability. He has quite good technical skills too[_citation needed_]."



Not too sure about the aerial ability bit. He's not right good at jumping!  His attributes are being in the right place at the right time,fending off the many hard challenges he gets and scoring penalties.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2018)

shoot! I've just posted the 17,000th reply!!!
Replies:
17,000
Views:
375,803
Accy cyclist


----------



## Dayvo (7 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just been watching this.
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn_kRxgphEE
> 
> Dennis Bergkamp gets a few mentions. A question for you. Why was he Christened Dennis? No cheating by looking it up please!




His dad's favourite player. Or was it comic character...?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2018)

Dayvo said:


> His dad's favourite player. Or was it comic character...?


Who wore a top similar to a QPR away shirt.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

Another home victory for Killie last night, against a useless St Johnstone and their greeting faced manager Tommy Wright who I'm surprised wasnt sent to the stands for his altercations with Jordan Jones. Top six, a positive goal difference and a good run in the cup, it's been our best season for a long, long time!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Mar 2018)

Your manager has certainly made a difference!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Your manager has certainly made a difference!



Easily the best manager in the league.


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2018)

It is time today's footballers were taught how to kick the ball correctly.NOT i repeat NOT with the instep but with your foot going through the ball.



That area around the hand.Trouble is football boots of today do not give cover to the bones in that area resulting in bruising and damage.

Old man's rant over.Tottenham players were crap at shooting last night because they seemed to shoot with the instep so dragging the ball.
Anyway what do i care football is crap now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2018)

Are any of you old enough to remember the hooligan days of the 70's and 80's? If so,were any of you involved in hooliganism? Just wondering that's all.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are any of you old enough to remember the hooligan days of the 70's and 80's? If so,were any of you involved in hooliganism? Just wondering that's all.




Yep, not proud of the fact but there you go. It was of it's time.

I would like to add. On a trip to follow the team in foreign climes.
I was pictured in their regional daily newspaper, back page, full colour, beer in hand, Chelsea shirt in other with the headline. Chelsea Hooligans invade Zaragoza. I still have the paper and no you're not seeing it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are any of you old enough to remember the hooligan days of the 70's and 80's? If so,were any of you involved in hooliganism? Just wondering that's all.



Oh aye. Leader of the notorious East Fife "Bite yer face aff " casuals. Murderered four Cops, twelve Cowdenbeath fans, eight Raith Rovers fans and two Pars as well as severe facial disfigurement to dozens of others.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> It is time today's footballers were taught how to kick the ball correctly.NOT i repeat NOT with the instep but with your foot going through the ball.
> View attachment 398994
> That area around the hand.Trouble is football boots of today do not give cover to the bones in that area resulting in bruising and damage.
> 
> ...



As rants go this is very poor. It's also nonsense.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, not proud of the fact but there you go. It was of it's time.
> 
> I would like to add. On a trip to follow the team in foreign climes.
> I was pictured in their regional daily newspaper, back page, full colour, beer in hand, Chelsea shirt in other with the headline. Chelsea Hooligans invade Zaragoza. I still have the paper and no you're not seeing it.


Yes me too. Leyton Orient 1978 in the 4th round of the FA Cup,watching Blackburn Rovers play there. I'd drunk half a bottle of gin,topped up with orange to disguise it on the train down. I was nicked along with a few others as we fought with Tottenham fans to regain control of the bar in the away end. Tottenham fans were there as they'd been knocked out in the 3rd round,so they went to the game for some trouble. I had to go back down to London the following Friday to face the magistrates. I was fined £50. I suppose i wore that charge as a badge of honour. I was invited to join Blackburn's hooligan group,but politely declined the offer.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are any of you old enough to remember the hooligan days of the 70's and 80's? If so,were any of you involved in hooliganism? Just wondering that's all.


I helped about 500 other West Ham fans to wreck whatever park is between Craven Cottage and Putney Bridge station in about '68. I was bitten on the shoulder by a police horse, but scarpered before I was nicked. Much as I dislike hooliganism, I have to admit the adrenaline buzz was incredible and I can understand how people act completely out of character when part of a large mob.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> As rants go this is very poor. It's also nonsense.


Quite.

Foot injuries are caused by getting stamped on, you can kick a football with a lot of power in bare feet using the instep with no injury at all. Ask many of the Brazilian greats like Pele and Jairzinho, that's how the learnt to play in matches on the beach as they could not afford boots.

And many old British pros could not kick a ball properly to save their lives, as footage of older games will show you.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I helped about 500 other West Ham fans to wreck whatever park is between Craven Cottage and Putney Bridge station in about '68. I was bitten on the shoulder by a police horse, but scarpered before I was nicked. Much as I dislike hooliganism, I have to admit the adrenaline buzz was incredible and I can understand how people act completely out of character when part of a large mob.


I was arrested for throwing a toilet roll i'd nicked off the train. It hit one of the Tottenham fans,but i was nicked mainly for just being there. The cops just grabbed anyone near the bar. I didn't hit anybody,as in punched,though i did with a bog roll. I think that in those days you had to keep with the so called hooligans at away matches,mainly for your own protection. Blackburn didn't have a big following at many away matches, as they were 3rd division at the time.

I was at this match which became part of a Panorama documentary.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I29smklc45o

The Blackburn fan in this clip is from Accrington. He has a barber shop in the town . He says people still come into his shop and mention him being on tv all those years ago.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

Good result for Arsenal tonight. Wenger must surely be looking at this as a route to the Champions League next season?


----------



## MarkF (10 Mar 2018)

As a young teenager I used to follow Bradford City all over, it would not have been possible for me to that safely in those times without being "looked after". So I used to travel on crappy old double deckers run by a real character, CTC73 was the rebel travel club name, the passengers mainly the infamous Bradford Ointment. It was very exciting tbh, even though not a lot ever happened.......................today's books and films are right load of made up bollocks IMO. 

I do feel sorry for today's kids, I was let loose at 12, left my father in the main stand and into the infamous Bradford end, I had a whale of a time with toilet rolls and meat pies (for the keeper) and feel sorry for today's kids. Sat with their pop from boy to man.

As an aside I am cycling to Keighley tomorrow to watch the Cougars v Bradford Bulls, I know FA about rugby league but do know there will be violence both on and off the pitch, an opportunity not to be missed! I doubt anything will be reported anywhere.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Mar 2018)

MarkF said:


> As a young teenager I used to follow Bradford City all over, it would not have been possible for me to that safely in those times without being "looked after". So I used to travel on crappy old double deckers run by a real character, CTC73 was the rebel travel club name, the passengers mainly the infamous Bradford Ointment. It was very exciting tbh, even though not a lot ever happened.......................today's books and films are right load of made up bollocks IMO.
> 
> I do feel sorry for today's kids, I was let loose at 12, left my father in the main stand and into the infamous Bradford end, I had a whale of a time with toilet rolls and meat pies (for the keeper) and feel sorry for today's kids. Sat with their pop from boy to man.
> 
> ...



There is an "edge" missing from today's games - in Scotland anyway. The push to make stadiums family-friendly and throwing people out for standing up, singing or shouting too loud has sanitised the experience.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

2nd placed Accy play top of the league Luton today. I'm nervous about this one. Luton have turned quite a few teams over this season by winning some matches 4 or 5 nil. I'm thinking we could come a cropper this afternoon and take a hammering,which would seriously affect our automatic ambitions and our confidence. On the other hand Stanley could nick it 1-0 and go top,which would be a massive confidence boost. I'd happily settle for a draw. All nail biting stuff!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

Stanley are 1-0 up at half time,but according to the radio we're under the cosh. I'd still settle for a draw.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Mar 2018)




----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

GTF!. They've equalised.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

West Ham fans have invaded the pitch after going 2-0 down at home to Burnley. I wonder if Smokin Joe's one of them?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> West Ham fans have invaded the pitch after going 2-0 down at home to Burnley. I wonder if Smokin Joe's one of them?


3-0 down now. Smokin's gonna be gettin' his collar felt soon.


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> West Ham fans have invaded the pitch after going 2-0 down at home to Burnley. I wonder if Smokin Joe's one of them?


Disgrace!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

'Ave it!!!!! Billy Kee with a last seconds of the match goal gives us the victory!!!!  
 





http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ions/league-two/11285105/luton-1-2-accrington

*As It Stands*
*Team* *P* *GD* *Pts*
1 *Accrington* 36 22 71 
2 *Luton* 36 39 69
3 *Notts County* 37 21 65
4 *Wycombe* 36 17 65
5 *Mansfield* 36 18 62
6 *Exeter* 34 7 59
7 *Coventry* 35 11 57
8 *Lincoln City* 36 10 57
9 *Swindon* 36 1 57
10 *Carlisle* 37 7 55
11 *Newport* 36 -1 52
12 *Crawley* 36 -2 52
13 *Colchester* 36 4 51
14 *Cambridge* 37 -11 49
15 *Stevenage* 36 -4 45
16 *Cheltenham* 37 -1 44
17 *Yeovil* 35 -10 38
18 *Forest Green* 36 -18 37
19 *Grimsby* 37 -23 37
20 *Morecambe* 35 -11 36
21 *Port Vale* 35 -12 36
22 *Crewe* 36 -17 36
23 *Chesterfield* 35 -27 30
24 *Barnet* 36 -20 29


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Disgrace!!


Must be points deduction.....


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> West Ham fans have invaded the pitch after going 2-0 down at home to Burnley. I wonder if Smokin Joe's one of them?


Safely watching from 300 miles away.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Safely watching from 300 miles away.


Somewhere in Scotland?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Somewhere in Scotland?


Fishguard, Sheepland.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> West Ham fans have invaded the pitch after going 2-0 down at home to Burnley. I wonder if Smokin Joe's one of them?



I was there today at the london stadium to witness those idiots invade the pitch.What they did was to disrupt the players and angered the vast majority of the supporters.We are probably looking at a fine and also points docked.

I know the board are not liked by some of the west ham supporters but this is not the way to go about it.As for the football i'd rather not talk about it just to say that we are looking more and more like we are heading for the championship.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I was there today at the london stadium to witness those idiots invade the pitch.What they did was to disrupt the players and angered the vast majority of the supporters.We are probably looking at a fine and also points docked.
> 
> I know the board are not liked by some of the west ham supporters but this is not the way to go about it.As for the football i'd rather not talk about it just to say that we are looking more and more like we are heading for the championship.


Points docked would be a disaster. Is there any precedent for it? There have been plenty of pitch invasions in the past that have resulted in only fines.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Mar 2018)

It would be a disaster joe maybe i am overstating it a bit.I hope so.


----------



## gavgav (11 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> 'Ave it!!!!! Billy Kee with a last seconds of the match goal gives us the victory!!!!
> 
> View attachment 399361
> 
> ...



Both Accy and my Shrewsbury are the most amazing stories this season. Both teams, on one of the lowest budgets per league and flying high at the top, amongst big spenders like Blackburn, Wigan and Luton.

We have a trip to Wembley to look forward to as well, but hopefully that’s the only time we see it, this season, and we can clinch automatic promotion!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> We have a trip to Wembley to look forward to as well, but hopefully that’s the only time we see it, this season, and we can clinch automatic promotion!



Aw,this puts me in a difficult position. I'd like to wish you well and i do,but i hope any success Shrewsbury have isn't at Blackburn's expense. They are my "second club"having watched them for 20 odd years,from my early teens till my mid 30's. Accy didn't have a team as such in those days. They played in some lower league Sunday pub team league,so i watched my nearest league team,which was then Blackburn,at the time. My brother's had a Rovers season ticket for decades. Part of me wants Blackburn to go up,while part of me wants them to stay down and Stanley to go up,then we can play each other next season. Do you think Shrewsbury could survive in the Championship? I have my doubts about Accy surviving in League 1. It's not the standard of football i'd be worried about,as our manager thinks there's not much of a difference in ability between the 2 divisions. My concern is how much it could cost Accrington financially. Players who aren't much better than the one's we have will want twice as much a wage as the ones we now have. We'd also have to employ more staff to run the club. I know similar sized clubs to Accy have gone up and come back down the following season. Dagenham,Barnet and someone else who i can't think of have the same sized attendances as Accy. They found it difficult in League 1 and not only dropped back down but eventually dropped down into the conference league,though Barnet did get promoted back to League 2. Having said all that,it'll be fantastic to see Sunderland and Blackburn at the "Wham Stadium"(formerly known as the Crown Ground)should they be in League 1 next season!


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2018)

Barnet lost away to Coventry City. They managed to hold on for a 0-0 draw until the 75th minute before conciding a goal. The National league still beckons. There is still a chance of staying up as we have quite a few fixtures against teams just above us, Port Vale for example this Tuesday evening. Chesterfield and Morecambe coming up.


----------



## gavgav (11 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Aw,this puts me in a difficult position. I'd like to wish you well and i do,but i hope any success Shrewsbury have isn't at Blackburn's expense. They are my "second club"having watched them for 20 odd years,from my early teens till my mid 30's. Accy didn't have a team as such in those days. They played in some lower league Sunday pub team league,so i watched my nearest league team,which was then Blackburn,at the time. My brother's had a Rovers season ticket for decades. Part of me wants Blackburn to go up,while part of me wants them to stay down and Stanley to go up,then we can play each other next season. Do you think Shrewsbury could survive in the Championship? I have my doubts about Accy surviving in League 1. It's not the standard of football i'd be worried about,as our manager thinks there's not much of a difference in ability between the 2 divisions. My concern is how much it could cost Accrington financially. Players who aren't much better than the one's we have will want twice as much a wage as the ones we now have. We'd also have to employ more staff to run the club. I know similar sized clubs to Accy have gone up and come back down the following season. Dagenham,Barnet and someone else who i can't think of have the same sized attendances as Accy. They found it difficult in League 1 and not only dropped back down but eventually dropped down into the conference league,though Barnet did get promoted back to League 2. Having said all that,it'll be fantastic to see Sunderland and Blackburn at the "Wham Stadium"(formerly known as the Crown Ground)should they be in League 1 next season!



A Blackburn fan as well, I can go off people you know  (only kidding)

I think we would have a massive job to stay up in the Championship, if we get there. But to even have a stab at it would be something to see and remember for a long time. The gap between League 1 and the Championship is a chasm, I think, but Burton managed to survive for a season and so it is possible. 

No doubt there is a gap between Lg2 and Lg1, but it’s not an insurmountable gap. The bottom half of the league has some very average teams in it, that have been scraping to survival year on year, but we have shown this season that it is possible to compete if you get a hardworking team, who can defend and are very organised.

I really hope you get promotion.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2018)

Conditions must have been extra atrocious at Gayfield yesterday if the ballboys had to improvise shelter


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2018)

The remains of Underhill, Barnet's old ground. It has been sold off for development as a school. So sad to see it demolished.


----------



## gavgav (11 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 399477
> View attachment 399478
> View attachment 399476
> 
> The remains of Underhill, Barnet's old ground. It has been sold off for development as a school. So sad to see it demolished.


I remember the Play Offs Semi Final 1st leg, there with Shrewsbury, when I sat in the temporary stand, behind the goal, in the pouring rain and went flying celebrating Luke Rodgers goal on the slippy metal!


----------



## Slick (11 Mar 2018)

Very excited today, auld firm day and I love it. Excellent game and an excellent atmosphere inside the ground, well until Celtic scored their winner after having a man sent off. After that, they parked the bus and rangers just didn't have anything left. 

Closest game in a number of years, so I have to be pleased that my team are getting more competitive but I really felt we should have won that today.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2018)

I've just seen a nightmare from days gone by! I was at this game and remember it well, dear old West Ham, nothing changes 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaJlSUWOpPg


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2018)

I've just submitted a £10 bid for this shirt. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-mens-red-check-NIKE-CROATIA-Football-shirt-size-L-Large-/142707707210


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Mar 2018)

The seller has offered the Croatia jersey








at £15. Mmm,should i or shouldn't i?  I feel a poll coming on!


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...tally-out-of-order-spitting-incident-11286843

Classy bin dipper. Knew he was a donkey didn’t realise he could spit like a camel though.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2018)

mark st1 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...tally-out-of-order-spitting-incident-11286843
> 
> Classy bin dipper. Knew he was a donkey didn’t realise he could spit like a camel though.




https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/e...eliberately-spits-at-young-girl.231568/page-2


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/e...eliberately-spits-at-young-girl.231568/page-2



Ahh sorry didn’t think football chat made the important forums


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2018)

mark st1 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...tally-out-of-order-spitting-incident-11286843
> 
> Classy bin dipper. Knew he was a donkey didn’t realise he could spit like a camel though.




Crap football player, crap pundit.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Crap football player, crap pundit.



Indeed. Looks like keys and Gray are getting a new team member anyway.


----------



## J1888 (13 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Crap football player, crap pundit.



He wasn't a crap player!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Mar 2018)

J1888 said:


> He wasn't a crap player!


I think his record proves that he wasn't "crap".


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2018)

J1888 said:


> He wasn't a crap player!




Beg to differ


----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2018)

Credit to an anonymous benifactor.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Mar 2018)

Being a bit of a socialist this goes against the grain but, after watching Utd against Sevilla this is one set of 'workers' that should be solely on performance-related pay.


----------



## StuAff (13 Mar 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Being a bit of a socialist this goes against the grain but, after watching Utd against Sevilla this is one set of 'workers' that should be solely on performance-related pay.


Sevilla are a pretty handy team but MU were poor home and away, so a just result I think...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2018)

Arbroath v Ayr, the away end are in good voice


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Arbroath v Ayr, the away end are in good voice
> View attachment 400034



Would you mind informing them that there's only one team in Ayrshire and that they've won f+ck all and never will?


----------



## pjd57 (14 Mar 2018)

I wish they would bring back the 18 team top league in Scotland.
I enjoyed trips to places like Ayr and Arbroath , usually on the Football Special trains.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I wish they would bring back the 18 team top league in Scotland.
> I enjoyed trips to places like Ayr and Arbroath , usually on the Football Special trains.



If it was just home and away then that would be pretty good. But that f+cks our ludicrous 4 OF games a season TV deal so it will never happen. 

Anything that gets rid of the split would be a great alternative. Why we persist with that joke of a set up is beyond me.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2018)

I'm not bitter


----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2018)

Bad luck Liverpool/Man City fans...


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Bad luck Liverpool/Man City fans...
> 
> View attachment 400244


At least one is guaranteed to get through I guess

And then get beaten by Barca/Real or Bayern!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2018)

Tough game for Arsenal too!

RB Leipzig v Marseille

Arsenal v CSKA Moscow

Atletico Madrid v Sporting Lisbon

Lazio v Red Bull Salzburg


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Tough game for Arsenal too!
> 
> RB Leipzig v Marseille
> 
> ...


Gah


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Tough game for Arsenal too!
> 
> RB Leipzig v Marseille
> 
> ...


Arsenal fans who travel for the away leg will need their heads tested. Ditto England supporters at the World Cup, both will be prime targets for Russian hooligans and it is on the cards that the Russian police won't be over keen on rushing in the help them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> At least one is guaranteed to get through I guess
> 
> And then get beaten by Barca/Real or Bayern!



I'd like City to get through and go head to head with one of the big three - will be an interesting test as to how good they really are.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Mar 2018)

Hoping your team have an off day on Sunday @SpokeyDokey . Come on you Foxes Wembley beckons . We've never won the FA cup could this be our year ? . It's the FA cup any thing can happen


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hoping your team have an off day on Sunday @SpokeyDokey . Come on you Foxes Wembley beckons . We've never won the FA cup could this be our year ? . It's the FA cup any thing can happen



Aw come on: we need to salvage something out of this miserable season.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd like City to get through and go head to head with one of the big three - will be an interesting test as to how good they really are.



Wouldn't write Juve off myself. Ageing, but a very good side nonetheless.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2018)

Think it's time for Killie to consider breaking away from the SPL. There's not much of a challenge left for us in Scotland.


----------



## ozboz (17 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd like City to get through and go head to head with one of the big three - will be an interesting test as to how good they really are.



I want them to get through also ! 
That 4-3 win to the scousers , along with the loss to Wigan is the kick up the bum City needed , Anfield is a bogey ground for us , anyway thats the draw , be nice to see us in the final , anyway we will see ,


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2018)




----------



## Slick (17 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


>



Very good, but from Rangers point of view, that was a woeful performance, certainly the worst I've seen in a long time. No intention of taking anything away from Kilmarnock who have now taken 7 from 9 so no fluke. What a difference a week makes.


----------



## StuAff (17 Mar 2018)

Pompey back to winning ways, at last, away to Oldham.
Fingers crossed for Wigan tomorrow 
At Anfield, Mo Salah is keeping the scoreboard guys busy. First hat trick and now on four. Plus the assist for Firmino's goal. £37m price tag was being questioned by some in the summer. Now looks rather good value…


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Mar 2018)

Made salah triple captain today in the fantasy league


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2018)

Meanwhile back in the real world, Accy are doing ok. 
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ague-two/11294867/accrington-3-1-forest-green
*As It Stands*
*Team* *P* *GD* *Pts*
1 Accrington Stanley 37 23 74
2 *Luton* 38 39 71
3 *Notts County* 38 21 66
4 *Wycombe* 37 18 66
5 *Mansfield* 37 18 63
6 *Coventry* 37 12 61
7 *Lincoln City* 37 13 60
8 *Exeter* 36 6 60
9 *Swindon* 37 3 60
10 *Carlisle* 38 7 56
11 *Newport* 37 0 53
12 *Crawley* 37 -2 53
13 *Colchester* 37 3 51
14 *Cambridge* 38 -12 50
15 *Cheltenham* 38 -1 45
16 *Stevenage* 37 -5 44
17 *Yeovil* 37 -10 42
18 *Morecambe* 36 -10 39
19 *Port Vale* 37 -12 38
20 *Crewe* 37 -17 37
21 *Forest Green* 37 -20 37
22 *Grimsby* 38 -25 37
23 *Chesterfield* 36 -28 31
24 *Barnet* 38 -22 30


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2018)

Good luck @SpokeyDokey team in the semi . I think the team with a bit more quality edged it today . Our quality of the final ball was poor so we never put you under pressure long enough .Another year to wait for a semi 1982 the last one !!! I was there seems a lifetime ago


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Good luck @SpokeyDokey team in the semi . I think the team with a bit more quality edged it today . Our quality of the final ball was poor so we never put you under pressure long enough .Another year to wait for a semi 1982 the last one !!! I was there seems a lifetime ago



Time flies - have spent 47 years supporting CFC. 

Good game allround I thought. Kante bossed it closely followed by Albrighton imo.


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

I can always tell how well Leicester did by how quickly after the final whistle the owner's helicopter leaves the training ground. It has just flown over my house.


----------



## MarkF (18 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> Very good, but from Rangers point of view, that was a woeful performance, certainly the worst I've seen in a long time. No intention of taking anything away from Kilmarnock who have now taken 7 from 9 so no fluke. What a difference a week makes.



What difference? Yer lost again.

Bradford now on 2 points out of 27 and hurtling down the table, an incredible turnaround, a catastrophic decision to sack our ginger maestro and replace him with hoof-a-thon Simon (I'm a Championship manager me) Grayson. The result will be 19k ST holders turning into 15k, at best.

I too hope Man City go through, be a great final Man City v Barca/RM + I can't stand Liverpool, not that I walk alone there..............

Good luck to Accy, even though they cheat.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2018)

MarkF said:


> Good luck to Accy, even though the cheat.


I quite like Accy (the footie team) apart from the wage thief, McConville 

Being slightly more of a fan of the red side of Manchester it's a tough call who I want to go through in the CL, shame they can't both go out


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2018)

Barca still have to be favourites, and Roma are probably the weakest team in the draw. Bayern shouldn't have much trouble with Sevilla…but then, frankly, neither should they have been difficult for MU, or Liverpool. Real slight favourites ahead of Juventus, but the Old Lady could kick any other team in the shins. As for the British contingent, it could go either way. City more likely, just. Hopefully the aggregate scoreline will get into double figures. Any of that lot would be worthy winners of the European Cup [as it should still be called, IMHO], there's no 'easy route to the final' here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> I quite like Accy (the footie team) apart from the wage thief, McConville



Damn,i thought you meant me then,for a second. Er,why's our Sean a wage thief?


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2018)

MarkF said:


> What difference? Yer lost again.
> 
> Bradford now on 2 points out of 27 and hurtling down the table, an incredible turnaround, a catastrophic decision to sack our ginger maestro and replace him with hoof-a-thon Simon (I'm a Championship manager me) Grayson. The result will be 19k ST holders turning into 15k, at best.
> 
> ...


The difference was in performance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> If it was just home and away then that would be pretty good. But that f+cks our ludicrous 4 OF games a season TV deal so it will never happen.
> 
> Anything that gets rid of the split would be a great alternative. Why we persist with that joke of a set up is beyond me.



Can anyone remember why there is a split?


----------



## ozboz (19 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Time flies - have spent 47 years supporting CFC.
> 
> Good game allround I thought. Kante bossed it closely followed by Albrighton imo.



I have been following MCFC since 1956 , we won Birmingham in the FA Cup , famous for Bert playing through with a broken neck , also in that game a certain Jack Dyson from Oldham scored in the 3-1 win , he also played 1st Class Cricket for Lancs ,
The other half of Manchester won the Div 1 title that season , without losing a game and 3 draws , we were 4th , 
Maybe even less known , '56 was the first European Cup Final , Madrid beat Reims 4-3 on agg in Paris , Madrid won the EC five consecutive times , interestingly Reims beat Hibernian in '56 3-0 on agg in the semi final ,


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> At Anfield, Mo Salah is keeping the scoreboard guys busy. First hat trick and now on four. Plus the assist for Firmino's goal. £37m price tag was being questioned by some in the summer. Now looks rather good value…


 Less than half the price of legendary glowering bench-warmer, Pogba. Absolute bargain. The man is a force of nature.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Can anyone remember why there is a split?



Was it not to get rid of "meaningless fixtures"? Or some bollocks like that. It doesn't really matter anyway as long as the two teams in Scotland are accommodated.


----------



## Slick (19 Mar 2018)

I think that was the plan but how that suits two teams more than the others is beyond me.

I was listening to the radio Clyde phone in the other week, and not one supporter called in favour of the split yet every single member of the panel was against yet more reorganisation. 

I think every team could point at reasons why it doesn't suit them.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> I think that was the plan but how that suits two teams more than the others is beyond me.
> 
> I was listening to the radio Clyde phone in the other week, and not one supporter called in favour of the split yet every single member of the panel was against yet more reorganisation.
> 
> I think every team could point at reasons why it doesn't suit them.



My comment about two teams was a bit throwaway. The split is shite for everyone.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> I quite like Accy (the footie team) apart from the wage thief, McConville
> 
> Being slightly more of a fan of the red side of Manchester it's a tough call who I want to go through in the CL, shame they can't both go out


By some quirk of genetic coding one of my brothers is a city fan whilst the rest of the family are red. As he had the good grace to quietly want Utd to win in '99, for me, city are the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2018)

Stephenite said:


> By some quirk of genetic coding one of my brothers is a city fan whilst the rest of the family are red. As he had the good grace to quietly want Utd to win in '99, for me, city are the lesser of the two evils.


You should all support a proper team,like this lot from Norway do!!!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> You should all support a proper team,like this lot from Norway do!!!
> View attachment 400605



Nice! Is there a particular connection? Killie are pals with Kaiserslauten who thrashed us 5 - 0 on aggregate back in 1999. I wasn't there but apparently there was great craic when we visited Germany.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> I have been following MCFC since 1956 , we won Birmingham in the FA Cup , famous for Bert playing through with a broken neck , also in that game a certain Jack Dyson from Oldham scored in the 3-1 win , he also played 1st Class Cricket for Lancs ,
> The other half of Manchester won the Div 1 title that season , without losing a game and 3 draws , we were 4th ,
> Maybe even less known , '56 was the first European Cup Final , Madrid beat Reims 4-3 on agg in Paris , Madrid won the EC five consecutive times , interestingly Reims beat Hibernian in '56 3-0 on agg in the semi final ,



I missed most of '56 as I wasn't born until November that year!


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Nice! Is there a particular connection? Killie are pals with Kaiserslauten who thrashed us 5 - 0 on aggregate back in 1999. I wasn't there but apparently there was great craic when we visited Germany.


The connection is that they are part of "The Official Norwegian Accrington Stanley Supporters Club". When i say part it's probably most if not all of them. They were at last Saturday's match,hence the picture. They've been coming over about 3 times a season,for many years. Since the early 1990's i reckon.They always have a half time sing song,played over the intercom system.(put your finger in you ears!)


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2018)

Jeez, another international break this coming weekend 

Scrap the blasted things altogether, nobody cares.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Jeez, another international break this coming weekend
> 
> Scrap the blasted things altogether, nobody cares.


It even affects Stanley's promotion attempts.. https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/spor.../yeovil-towns-trip-accrington-stanley-1334058


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Mar 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Jeez, another international break this coming weekend
> 
> Scrap the blasted things altogether, nobody cares.



It only prolongs the agony until the southampton match.


----------



## MarkF (20 Mar 2018)

Bradford lost, again, 2-0 v Donny, not seen anything like this run in my life, having spent 18 months top six, we've now amassed 2 points from 30 and are the worst (form) team in Britain. Our beloved Stuart sacked, his crime? Apparently over achieving, mutinous fans and an ugly new manager giving us 1 point out of 12. It's all gone very quickly belly up.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Mar 2018)

MarkF said:


> Bradford lost, again, 2-0 v Donny, not seen anything like this run in my life, having spent 18 months top six, we've now amassed 2 points from 30 and are* the worst (form) team in Britain.* Our beloved Stuart sacked, his crime? Apparently over achieving, mutinous fans and an ugly new manager giving us 1 point out of 12. It's all gone very quickly belly up.



Compare this to Accrington Stanley who are the best form team in Britain. Hey,don't go getting relegated Mark. We have unsettled business to attend to. Remember that game about 8 years ago where Bradford robbed us to win 2-3 right at the death? We're out to avenge that!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Mar 2018)

Anyone fancy a Brazil t-shirt with a Colombian flag on it?https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colombia...-74dbd180256b|parentrq:430156681620ab6ab66c80


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2018)

Skip the Brazil t-shirt,it seems to have disappeared. Instead look at this one. https://www.soccerlord.se/product/germany-2018-world-cup-home-football-shirt/. How is this possible? 19 quid for a shirt selling at £60-70 in other places. It's gotta be a cheapo copy?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2018)

An Orlando City fan visits Rugby Park:

https://www.themaneland.com/platfor...&utm_source=twitter&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Dayvo (25 Mar 2018)

Saw this on FB and it made me laugh:


----------



## MarkF (25 Mar 2018)

At the 11th time of asking we have a win! 5 points out of 33, things are looking up. It was a 1-0 classic , drab, turgid, division 3, hoof-a-thon v Gillingham. I was watching and had flash backs to Phil Parkinson's reign, Grayson is another boring pragmatic manager, I can't watch any more of hoofball, not getting a season ticket next year, going to use the money to see more games in Spain, proper football.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Mar 2018)

Right i'm off to the london stadium.
Big six pointer game.
Hopefully there won't be any crowd trouble.


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Right i'm off to the london stadium.
> Big six pointer game.
> Hopefully there won't be any crowd trouble.


Enjoy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2018)

We're nearly there. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...OUND-Accrington-Stanley-closer-promotion.html Nearly but not,is what we have to remember! If we win 3 of our last 8 matches(or something like that)we can't be caught,and Accy will guarantee at least the last automatic promotion spot. It's another 6 pointer this Monday when we entertain 4th placed Notts County. I think that if we beat them,then we can only f..k it up ourselves (which we've frequently done in the past) and end up in the dreaded play offs again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2018)

Is it just me,or does this statue look feck all like Christian Ronaldo?!http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-43598431


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Right i'm off to the london stadium.
> Big six pointer game.
> Hopefully there won't be any crowd trouble.


I'd call today's game a ten pointer. Lose and we could be in freefall


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2018)

My team playing away in the early kick off so gave to settle for watching on the telly. Unbelievable how bad they are playing.


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> My team playing away in the early kick off so gave to settle for watching on the telly. Unbelievable how bad they are playing.


They seem to have improved somewhat in the second half.....


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2018)

A good day for Pompey: win over Walsall brings the play-off places nearer. And West Ham send the neighbours nearer the drop.....


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> They seem to have improved somewhat in the second half.....


Result improved slightly but the quality of the play never really.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Mar 2018)

A very comfortable win for the hammers in the end.
All over the saints in the first half,second half we took our foot off the pedal but still did enough to beat a very poor southampton,
Arnautovic man of the match,i think he gestured something to mark hughes when he scored his first goal.probably something like "how are you old fellow"


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> A very comfortable win for the hammers in the end.
> All over the saints in the first half,second half we took our foot off the pedal but still did enough to beat a very poor southampton,
> Arnautovic man of the match,i think he gestured something to mark hughes when he scored his first goal.probably something like "how are you old fellow"


A much needed win, the moral booster is worth more than just three points. 

What was the atmosphere like in the ground?


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> Result improved slightly but the quality of the play never really.


Definitely better to win like that than play well and lose or draw…


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> Definitely better to win like that than play well and lose or draw…


True, we have done both this season to be honest but a 2-2 draw was no use to either team today.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Mar 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> A much needed win, the moral booster is worth more than just three points.
> 
> What was the atmosphere like in the ground?



The atmosphere was very good joe,a few good renditions of "bubbles"


----------



## mark st1 (2 Apr 2018)

Back to the dole que. nobber


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Apr 2018)

Don't feel sorry for any manager getting the sack.

What other job would you get where you get the sack for being crap at your job and you get a few million pound pay off only to get another managerial job a few later?


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2018)

Another win.  http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/04/stanley-notts/
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ague-two/11314365/accrington-1-0-notts-county


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2018)

And Pompey beat Wigan to continue their late charge for a play-off place. Automatic promotion is mathematically impossible, sadly..

Cobblers sacked Hasslebaink. As with Baggies and Pardew, seems utterly pointless at this stage in the season. They aren't going to get enough points to avoid their respective drops....


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> As with Baggies and Pardew, seems utterly pointless at this stage in the season. They aren't going to get enough points to avoid their respective drops....



They probably haven't worked that out yet.


----------



## craigwend (2 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Another win.  http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/04/stanley-notts/
> http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ague-two/11314365/accrington-1-0-notts-county


 Bigger news ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43617974

BurgerGate !


----------



## craigwend (2 Apr 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Back to the dole que. nobber



Double Cocknobberwomble ...


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They probably haven't worked that out yet.


Same with Saints and Sparky....judging by Saturday they aren't going to stay up either.


----------



## gavgav (2 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> And Pompey beat Wigan to continue their late charge for a play-off place. Automatic promotion is mathematically impossible, sadly..
> 
> Cobblers sacked Hasslebaink. As with Baggies and Pardew, seems utterly pointless at this stage in the season. They aren't going to get enough points to avoid their respective drops....


Thank you!! I was cheering you guys on this evening. Gives the mighty Shrews an outside chance of staying above Wigan again now.


----------



## gavgav (2 Apr 2018)

craigwend said:


> Bigger news ...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43617974
> 
> BurgerGate !



Bureaucracy gone mad!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Bureaucracy gone mad!


On the subject of Accy Stan',i see some of our fans encountered some nasty nobbers last Friday.
http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._after_Accrington_Stanley_s_win_at_Mansfield/


----------



## Stephenite (2 Apr 2018)

'Dale might just avoid the drop if they keep grinding out the results. Local derby tomorrow. Three points needed from, sure to go down, Bur (the mighty whites) y.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2018)

Stephenite said:


> 'Dale might just avoid the drop if they keep grinding out the results. Local derby tomorrow. Three points needed from, sure to go down, Bur (the mighty whites) y.


I hope Rochdale stay up. It's only about 13 miles from Accy,so it'd be a dent in our potential promotion joy,if we lost a local fixture in League 1 next season .With Bury dropping down and Blackburn and Wigan looking likely to go up(though not necessarily automatically), Stanley are losing out on plenty of derby games,if we go up.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Don't feel sorry for any manager getting the sack.
> 
> What other job would you get where you get the sack for being crap at your job and you get a few million pound pay off only to get another managerial job a few later?



I get the financial thing but there are plenty managers who have been unfairly binned by idiot owners.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2018)

Barnet gave me a bit of hope on Good Friday when they beat Crewe 2-1, but then they went and lost Monday 4-1 at Stevenage. The National league(conference) looms ever nearer.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Apr 2018)

Ye gods - what a stunning goal by Ronaldo - even the Juventus fans gave him a standing ovation. Brilliant!


----------



## gavgav (3 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the subject of Accy Stan',i see some of our fans encountered some nasty nobbers last Friday.
> http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._after_Accrington_Stanley_s_win_at_Mansfield/


Doesn’t surprise me with Mansfield “fans” we’ve had trouble there with Shrewsbury in the past.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ye gods - what a stunning goal by Ronaldo - even the Juventus fans gave him a standing ovation. Brilliant!



This comment on the Beeb made me laugh:

Ronaldo haters here would still be totally unimpressed if he actually was on a bike when the cross came over and did a handstand on the saddle before scoring.

It's true as well, particularly in England I think. Impossible to say he's the best ever, but of this "generation" I'd say he is.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Doesn’t surprise me with Mansfield “fans” we’ve had trouble there with Shrewsbury in the past.


We played them at home on Boxing Day,about 11 years ago. The game was rained off at half time. Their "fans" caused trouble then. Not only them but our fans had to be kept in after the Luton away game,for their own safety. I'd say most of our fans are kids,pensioners,middle aged men and women and a few excitable types who make all the noise with the drum and take their banners to all away games. We're an easy target for these idiots/cowards.


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> This comment on the Beeb made me laugh:
> 
> Ronaldo haters here would still be totally unimpressed if he actually was on a bike when the cross came over and did a handstand on the saddle before scoring.
> 
> It's true as well, particularly in England I think. Impossible to say he's the best ever, but of this "generation" I'd say he is.


Superb player? Definitely. Arrogant and very hard to like as a person- at least from public image? Yup.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> Superb player? Definitely. Arrogant and very hard to like as a person- at least from public image? Yup.



This is what I don't quite get, because to me he doesn't do anything different than any other internationally renowned players, but he seems to get slated for it.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> This is what I don't quite get, because to me he doesn't do anything different than any other internationally renowned players, but he seems to get slated for it.



Look at Harry Kane, for example: modest, unassuming and seemingly very popular with players, fans and media alike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2018)

To me he does come across as a bit arrogant but then he's fairly young, immensely talented and filthy rich - maybe I'd be the same if I was Ronaldo.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Look at Harry Kane, for example: modest, unassuming and seemingly very popular with players, fans and media alike.



I see what you're saying, but I'm not sure Kane is a great example. Of course he's still young but he's won what, a league cup runners up medal? If he is still the same unassuming guy when he's won everything bar a world cup then that is to his credit.

I think that quite often confidence is mistaken for arrogance in the sporting world. Particularly if you're Nicklas Bendtner...


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Apr 2018)

Ronaldo is the same age as Wayne Rooney and still one of the best players on the planet, first choice for club and country. Rooney is a fading star who had to move to a moderate team to save his career and his international days are over, so whatever you think about Ronaldo's perceived character he is obviously a dedicated professional who has looked after himself and strives to hone his skills.

Unless Kane is still banging them in at 33 he can't be classed in the same league.


----------



## Roadhump (4 Apr 2018)

Great player that he is, arguably the best in the world at the moment, and great spectacular goal that that was, the hyperbole sometimes gets a bit too much for me. I was watching BBC Breakfast this morning and one of the presenters asked if it was the greatest goal of all time. I have seen many other goals, often scored by players with a fraction of his ability, that were equally as breathtaking. That ridiculous question would never have been asked if it wasn't for his profile.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (4 Apr 2018)

Or if the presenter wasn't a halfwit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2018)

Roadhump said:


> Great player that he is, arguably the best in the world at the moment, and great spectacular goal that that was, the hyperbole sometimes gets a bit too much for me. I was watching BBC Breakfast this morning and one of the presenters asked if it was *the greatest goal of all time.* I have seen many other goals, often scored by players with a fraction of his ability, that were equally as breathtaking. That ridiculous question would never have been asked if it wasn't for his profile.



That does sound like a dumb statement but maybe that's the nature of the presenters on a breakfast show.

For me it probably ranks high in the all time best goals stakes - the occasion, the pressure, away from home plus it was no hit and hope overhead kick which many are - he tracked that ball as it came to him and as it headed goal-wards.

I think the fact that three quality ex-Pro's (Ferdinand, Linekar & Lampard) were raving over the goal says a lot to me. Us amateurs can have a view of course but I'm sure theirs is much more insightful.

Plus, it's a rare occasion (apart from horrific injuries) when opposition fans stand and applaud.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Apr 2018)

I think this one is better -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=MomkYgXPudw


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Apr 2018)

It is a better goal joe.
Sinclair is further out and the ball comes over at a more difficult angle and with ronaldo he is unmarked.
Don't get me wrong ronaldo is one of the greatest footballers to ever walk this earth but i just think it's been over-hyped.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Apr 2018)

Ray Wilkins has passed away met him once in the lift at the ITV building bit random. always liked him as a pundit. RIP

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.da...-aged-61-hospital-suffering-heart-attack.html


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2018)




----------



## mark st1 (4 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 402961


----------



## User6179 (4 Apr 2018)

RIP

View: https://youtu.be/2sC9SBeZD2A


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Apr 2018)

Who bloody cares what shirt he was wearing, the fact is a good man has died too young.R.I.P.


----------



## Inertia (4 Apr 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> To me he does come across as a bit arrogant but then he's fairly young, immensely talented and filthy rich - maybe I'd be the same if I was Ronaldo.


I’m not a huge fan but he doesn’t seem to be a total jerk

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...thlete-after-donating-thousands-10459073.html


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Ray Wilkins has passed away met him once in the lift at the ITV building bit random. always liked him as a pundit. RIP
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.da...-aged-61-hospital-suffering-heart-attack.html


I'm not being disrespectful here,but has he had alcohol problems recently? I know Kenny Sansom,another former England international has had booze troubles. Maybe i'm getting them mixed up. Anyway,it's sad about him no matter what's happened in his life.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Apr 2018)

Ray W has had a tough time over recent years, but there will be a time to pick over demons, various.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think this one is better -
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=MomkYgXPudw




And this even better, IMHO.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmsLAtFYzWQ


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

I'll add Coulibaly's effort to the list, the wee man never scored a duff goal for us!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2018)

As far as I remember, Dennis Tueart started it all off:

from 45 seconds.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLUalqgCZts


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

Something has occured to me with these overhead kicks, particularly the ones in crowded penalty areas: the ball is being played at head height often with a defender trying to head it, so shouldn't the attacking player be penalised for high feet?


----------



## Inertia (4 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Something has occured to me with these overhead kicks, particularly the ones in crowded penalty areas: the ball is being played at head height often with a defender trying to head it, so shouldn't the attacking player be penalised for high feet?


I don't think its a hard and fast rule. In a crowded area you could be penalized but if noone is around then there is no danger.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

Inertia said:


> I don't think its a hard and fast rule. In a crowded area you could be penalized but if noone is around then there is no danger.



Yeah, that makes sense. In that case I think Ronnie has been lucky and his effort should be retrospectively chalked off and the result of the match reversed.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. In that case I think Ronnie has been lucky and his effort should be retrospectively chalked off and the result of the match reversed.


...except that the defender was at least a metre behind him, so unless he was a giraffe, there was no danger to him, so the goal stands, I think!


----------



## Slick (4 Apr 2018)

Eddy said:


> RIP
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2sC9SBeZD2A



Class.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Apr 2018)

One of the most effortlessly talented footballers I’ve ever seen but what a lazy b’strd !!


And still makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Apr 2018)

Shin shinnery shin shinnery shin shin sheroo


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Apr 2018)

The Guardian are a bit late with their April Fool's joke, they've got Liverpool leading man City 3-0.

How on earth do they think people will fall for an obvious one like that?


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Guardian are a bit late with their April Fool's joke, they've got Liverpool leading man City 3-0.
> 
> How on earth do they think people will fall for an obvious one like that?


Well, one half of Manchester will be feeling blue....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2018)

I thought Liverpool were excellent first half.


----------



## gavgav (4 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> We played them at home on Boxing Day,about 11 years ago. The game was rained off at half time. Their "fans" caused trouble then. Not only them but our fans had to be kept in after the Luton away game,for their own safety. I'd say most of our fans are kids,pensioners,middle aged men and women and a few excitable types who make all the noise with the drum and take their banners to all away games. We're an easy target for these idiots/cowards.



The unfortunate down side to our success this season is that some of our undesirables are back, mainly young kids who think they are all “hard” by bringing flares into grounds, goading the opposition fans, etc. Luckily they are the minority.


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2018)

City didn't get one shot on target!
It's only half time, obviously, they could easily score four or five on Tuesday....but not if they play like that.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Apr 2018)

All I can say about Celtic V Dundee tonight is that it was a decent enough night for cycling there and back.


----------



## MarkF (7 Apr 2018)

Still the worst team in the football league, sacking a manager who had kept us in the top 6 for 18 months was a blindingly obvious stupid move, to do it to the fan's hero was asking for trouble. 3rd in December, it's now looking like we might struggle to stay up!

Grayson out! Useless meddling owners out! The ginger god back in! 5-0 v wanky Blackpool FFS! Grrrrrrr............


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2018)

Stanley need only 2 more points out of 6 matches to clinch an automatic promotion place.
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/04/report-colchester-stanley/


----------



## Stephenite (7 Apr 2018)

Pogba sporting a city haircut says it all. Wouldn't have happened under SAF. Mourinho and Pogba out.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Apr 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Pogba sporting a city haircut says it all. Wouldn't have happened under SAF. Mourinho and Pogba out.



Think it’s a bit tounge in cheek tbh. I’ll take his haircut if he carries on knocking in the goals.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> Still the worst team in the football league, sacking a manager who had kept us in the top 6 for 18 months was a blindingly obvious stupid move, to do it to the fan's hero was asking for trouble. 3rd in December, it's now looking like we might struggle to stay up!
> 
> Grayson out! Useless meddling owners out! The ginger god back in! 5-0 v wanky Blackpool FFS! Grrrrrrr............


A least you are still in the league (for now) drop a bit further and you could be playing us again, I used to love the Tuesday night games at Bratfud


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2018)

Seeing City ship 3 goals for the second time in a few days, made my weekend


----------



## mark st1 (7 Apr 2018)

Chokers


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Seeing City ship 3 goals for the second time in a few days, made my weekend



As long as they continue next Saturday, too, I'll be happy (and not score four BTW).


----------



## mark st1 (7 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5206908, member: 9609"]it would be some finish to the season if Man U took the title[/QUOTE]

Won’t happen but least they didn’t do it today. And a bit more daylight from the dippers is a bonus


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2018)

Oh dear, my big mouthed City mates have gone all quiet on facebook !


----------



## Stephenite (7 Apr 2018)

fossyant said:


> Oh dear, my big mouthed City mates have gone all quiet on facebook !


I've had exactly the same


----------



## Stephenite (7 Apr 2018)

Dale denied at the last. Could have climbed out of the relegation zone today.


----------



## StuAff (7 Apr 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Dale denied at the last. Could have climbed out of the relegation zone today.


Sorry......


----------



## Stephenite (7 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Stuff paying Sky for football. I would rather spend my money in the pub watching the game.


Watched the match in the local this evening. £8 for 400ml for not exactly craft ale (or even Stella for that matter).


----------



## gavgav (7 Apr 2018)

Wembley is ready for the Shrews tomorrow.

Come on the Town!!


----------



## gavgav (7 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> Still the worst team in the football league, sacking a manager who had kept us in the top 6 for 18 months was a blindingly obvious stupid move, to do it to the fan's hero was asking for trouble. 3rd in December, it's now looking like we might struggle to stay up!
> 
> Grayson out! Useless meddling owners out! The ginger god back in! 5-0 v wanky Blackpool FFS! Grrrrrrr............



Can I please ask that you wait until after next Thursday before you pick up some points again


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Apr 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Chokers


City are great when they play well, but they can't bully teams like the great Leeds, Liverpool, Chelsea and Man Utd sides of the past. They are like a posh West Ham, too easy to push aside. It shows how poor the standard is now that they are so far ahead.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> City are great when they play well, but they can't bully teams like the great Leeds, Liverpool, Chelsea and Man Utd sides of the past. They are like a posh West Ham, too easy to push aside. It shows how poor the standard is now that they are so far ahead.



Couldn’t agree more. Can you imagine any of these modern day teams against a Wimbledon from back in the day it would be a bloodbath !!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Couldn’t agree more. Can you imagine any of these modern day teams against a Wimbledon from back in the day it would be a bloodbath !!



I couldn't imagine the 'hard men' of Wimbledon even playing on the same pitch as the Leeds Utd. team in the '70s. 

Try reading/watching _The Damned United _by David Pierce for an very entertaining read.

Ironically, Wimbledon held Leeds in the FA Cup (at Elland Rd.), IIRC, with Dickie Guy (keeper) making a name for himself.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2018)

the great Norman Hunter


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2018)

fossyant said:


> Oh dear, my big mouthed City mates have gone all quiet on facebook !



can't think why 
City looked bloody brilliant in the first 45


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2018)

Pogba went from looking like a pub team player in the first half, to world beater in the second.

Must have been some halftime team talk by King Jose


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Pogba went from looking like a *pub team player* in the first half, to world beater in the second.
> 
> Must have been some halftime team talk by King Jose



Must have been the Double Diamond -


----------



## ozboz (8 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5206908, member: 9609"]it would be some finish to the season if Man U took the title[/QUOTE]


----------



## ozboz (8 Apr 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Watched the match in the local this evening. £8 for 400ml for not exactly craft ale (or even Stella for that matter).



£8 !!! bloody hell ! I thought Richmond was dear at £5 + !


----------



## ozboz (8 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> City are great when they play well, but they can't bully teams like the great Leeds, Liverpool, Chelsea and Man Utd sides of the past. They are like a posh West Ham, too easy to push aside. It shows how poor the standard is now that they are so far ahead.



Not sure about them being bully's , it's a team full of pint size players , or is there another definition for bully , only asking ,


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Apr 2018)

ozboz said:


> Not sure about them being bully's , it's a team full of pint size players , or is there another definition for bully , only asking ,


To bully means to impose yourself on the opposition or your opponent, not necessarily by physical means though that helps in football, but by your demeanor and attitude. Liverpool could do it, Faldo, Steve Davis and Jimmy Connors too. It is a trait most of the truly great sportspeople and teams have, the ability to scare their opponents into defeat before the game even starts.


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2018)

Can you imagine the footballers of today,playing on grounds like these,and this was a good one.
View: https://youtu.be/vHZWyMFgM80


----------



## StuAff (8 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Can you imagine the footballers of today,playing on grounds like these,and this was a good one.
> View: https://youtu.be/vHZWyMFgM80



Like many other sports (cycling included of course)- equipment and quality of ground/course maintenance has improved massively. Gary Player's quoted in today's Sunday Times as saying none of today's top golfers would beat Ben Hogan or Sam Snead. "Today, they play on manicured greens with bunkers raked smooth. I used to walk up fairways covered in daisies. Even the modern golf ball flies 50 yards further". Not entirely fair, if they'd been around back then they'd have learned to cope with it, not like they'd have been sent back in a time machine!


----------



## ozboz (8 Apr 2018)

December the 9th 1967

City v Spurs Maine Road

Teams

City XI: Mulhearn, Book, Pardoe, Oakes, Heslop, Doyle, Bell, Coleman, Lee, Young, Summerbee

Spurs XI: Jennings, Kinnear, Knowles, Mackay, Mullery, Hoy, Jones, Saul, Greaves, Venables,
Gilzean

some top players there , on both teams ,

City won 4-1
But why , you may ask is this game a standout '

It became known as the
'Ballet on Ice'
The players were struggling to jog let alone play footy with , wouldn't happen now , H&S for players


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HiYQUXe0VLk


----------



## AndyRM (8 Apr 2018)

Is it not usually conditions around the stadiums which results in a call off these days? At the upper levels anyway.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Apr 2018)

Joe Hart pulled out a few good saves there. Hazard was awful from what I saw of him in the 2nd half. Paving his way for an exit maybe ?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Apr 2018)

We rode our luck but if you don't take your chances you have only got yourself to blame.
I am over the moon with a point and our next game at home to stoke is going to be a big six pointer.


----------



## StuAff (8 Apr 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Joe Hart pulled out a few good saves there. Hazard was awful from what I saw of him in the 2nd half. Paving his way for an exit maybe ?


Hazardous strategy.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> We rode our luck but if you don't take your chances you have only got yourself to blame.
> I am over the moon with a point and our next game at home to stoke is going to be a big six pointer.



And what are the chances of Stoke and West Ham replicating this weekends performances ? If so should be a cracker.


----------



## gavgav (8 Apr 2018)

Well the Shrews played rubbish at Wembley for our fourth visit in a row.

We did have to put up with a dreadful referee, who let the Lincoln striker Rhead get away with assault on our goalkeeper, but we just simply didn’t play anywhere near like we have all season.

It’s looking more and more like we will end up in the Play Offs now and so a possibility of returning to Wembley for a fifth time.

I’m not sure I can face it!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> We rode our luck but if you don't take your chances you have only got yourself to blame.
> I am over the moon with a point and our next game at home to stoke is going to be a big six pointer.


Teams these days seem to have trouble closing out games where they dominate. Today was one example and the Manchester derby yesterday was another. The half time completely alters the balance of a match and it is something I've noticed more and more in recent years.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Well the Shrews played rubbish at Wembley for our fourth visit in a row.
> 
> We did have to put up with a dreadful referee, who let the Lincoln striker Rhead get away with assault on our goalkeeper, but we just simply didn’t play anywhere near like we have all season.
> 
> ...


What do you reckon to the EFL Trophy Gav? Some say it's a chance to play at Wembley for lower league clubs/teams while some say it's a waste of time and affects teams league form/position. I was kind of glad Accy went out of it fairly early. I also felt the same about the FA Cup,but at least the FA Cup gives smaller clubs a chance of an attractive money making draw. If Accy had gone all the way to the EFL Trophy final i wouldn't have gone to Wembley. How much was a ticket for yesterday's match by the way?


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Well the Shrews played rubbish at Wembley for our fourth visit in a row.
> 
> We did have to put up with a dreadful referee, who let the Lincoln striker Rhead get away with assault on our goalkeeper, but we just simply didn’t play anywhere near like we have all season.
> 
> ...



We are prepared for another reet good hammering on Thursday night, you will take confidence from that game. Since McCall was sacked shortly after some sort of owners/players "incident" our players have pretty much gone on strike and they and the fans are now in open mutiny. Never seen anything like it, ugly mug Grayson has promised 10 changes v Shrewsbury, I am assuming only the keeper retains his place.


----------



## gavgav (9 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you reckon to the EFL Trophy Gav? Some say it's a chance to play at Wembley for lower league clubs/teams while some say it's a waste of time and affects teams league form/position. I was kind of glad Accy went out of it fairly early. I also felt the same about the FA Cup,but at least the FA Cup gives smaller clubs a chance of an attractive money making draw. If Accy had gone all the way to the EFL Trophy final i wouldn't have gone to Wembley. How much was a ticket for yesterday's match by the way?



I am completely against the Under 21/“B” teams being in it from the Premiership and Championship. I refused to go to a single game, whilst they were still in it and would have boycotted Wembley had we been playing Chelsea U21’s, not Lincoln.

It’s the sort of tournament that I am glad if we get knocked out of it early on, but once you get to the Semi Final, then you may as well get to Wembley and have a day out.

However, I would take victory there, in the Play offs, over winning the Trophy any day.

£48 for my ticket. Expensive!


----------



## gavgav (9 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> We are prepared for another reet good hammering on Thursday night, you will take confidence from that game. Since McCall was sacked shortly after some sort of owners/players "incident" our players have pretty much gone on strike and they and the fans are now in open mutiny. Never seen anything like it, ugly mug Grayson has promised 10 changes v Shrewsbury, I am assuming only the keeper retains his place.



We do have this knack of being generous to out of form teams though!! I’ve seen it many times over the years.


----------



## MarkF (9 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> We do have this knack of being generous to out of form teams though!! I’ve seen it many times over the years.



Not this time, and it's not about form, the 1st team have gone on strike, we have self-imploded, we all know we'll lose and would prefer to see a bunch of kids lose. If these owners are here next season we'll go straight through to the conference, 2 years after being 90 mins away from the Championship, everybody is telling them the same thing, you can't operate a German bonus pay per point system when the other 23 clubs are offering money upfront.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2018)

Listening to the Man City v Liverpool game on the radio,the commentator keeps going on about some fans who've been ejected from "some expensive seats" for celebrating Liverpool's goal. "Expensive". Mmm, we must be talking a few hundred quid i thought. No! 2 grand a ticket,they said!!


----------



## MarkF (10 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Listening to the Man City v Liverpool game on the radio,the commentator keeps going on about some fans who've been ejected from "some expensive seats" for celebrating Liverpool's goal. "Expensive". Mmm, we must be talking a few hundred quid i thought. No! 2 grand a ticket,they said!!



Oh well, at least that is some sort of result.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2018)

Jesus! They've pronounced his name about 4 different ways tonight. "Jaysus" Jeysus" "Jasoos" and now it's Jazooos"! Why can't they just call him Jesus. ffs!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Jesus! They've pronounced his name about 4 different ways tonight. "Jaysus" Jeysus" "Jasoos" and now it's Jazooos"! Why can't they just call him Jesus. ffs!


Strange one that. We call Jesus 'geesus' but in Mexico its Hesoos.
But most importantly......
WE WOOOOOINNNN


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Apr 2018)

What a fantastic result for football, Roma 3-0 against Barcelona and through to the semis. You can stick your boring, pedestrian, possession football where the sun don't shine.


----------



## User32269 (10 Apr 2018)




----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> Oh well, at least that is some sort of result.



We work with a guy who is so obsessed with Liverpool it is easy to forget he is married with 2 kids, hoped they would lose so tomorrow I could listen to the other guys rip into him, instead he will turnup in his scarf and talk about the game from beginning to end, a blow by blow account of the entire game


----------



## MarkF (10 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> What a fantastic result for football, Roma 3-0 against Barcelona and through to the semis. You can stick your boring, pedestrian, possession football where the sun don't shine.


 I love that football, could watch it all day and not care about goals. Still, I love results like this. I can only hope LIverpool get to the final and lose to an offside goal..........


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2018)

Not entirely sure what this means. Might be Roman dialect for 'Ooh crikey, that was a good result'.


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2018)

So that's Roma and Liverpool through (European Cup final rematch perhaps), Real (unless Juve win by four at the Bernabeu) and Bayern or Sevilla (finely balanced, that one...). No clear favourite there, form book's gone to pot.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2018)

Roma have been very selfish in using up the unlikely comeback game. I was hoping Juve would get to play it.


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2018)




----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2018)

Stephen O'Donnell on the left there, player of the month and Steve Clarke with his third managerial equivalent, an achievement nobody else has managed in the SPL.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2018)

I was told today about Zlatan's first Galaxy goal. Wow.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2018)

And at the opposite end of the quality spectrum, we have this £79 fake Lego bus commemorating Hearts winning the Scottish Cup, though the video is excellent!

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/kits...morate-1998-scottish-cup-win-photo-video.html


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I was told today about Zlatan's first Galaxy goal. Wow.



He doesn't do anything by halves does He? Sweet that was.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> He doesn't do anything by halves does He? Sweet that was.



America ordered Zlatan, Zlatan arrived.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2018)

Juve 2-0 up! Surely not again?


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2018)

3-0 up now!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> America ordered Zlatan, Zlatan arrived.



You gotta love'im


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2018)

Real got it. Close, Juve, but no cigar....


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2018)




----------



## MarkF (12 Apr 2018)

Bradford 0 Shrewsbury 0, garbage, a 90 minute hoof-a-thon of nothingness, wished I'd watched it in the pub. 6 points out of 42, onwards and upwards..........crowd will be recorded as 19000+, hehe, there were 8000 tops in Valley Parade tonight.


----------



## StuAff (12 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> Bradford 0 Shrewsbury 0, garbage, a 90 minute hoof-a-thon of nothingness, wished I'd watched it in the pub. 6 points out of 42, onwards and upwards..........crowd will be recorded as 19000+, hehe, there were 8000 tops in Valley Parade tonight.


Sounds a bit like Arsenal's gates recently. Keep claiming sell-outs when there are noticeably empty seats.....


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> Sounds a bit like Arsenal's gates recently. Keep claiming sell-outs when there are noticeably empty seats.....



Do they not count season ticket holders' seats as being filled, even if they're not?


----------



## StuAff (12 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Do they not count season ticket holders' seats as being filled, even if they're not?


That's it exactly....but it's stupid when thousands of seats are empty....


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2018)

Killie made it 6 wins in a row yesterday at Hamilton. Even better was that our away support of 2,500 outnumbered the home fans. To be fair, if I was expected to sit in a shiter of a stadium with a gazebo for a stand I'd probably not bother either.


----------



## MarkF (15 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Killie made it 6 wins in a row yesterday at Hamilton. Even better was that our away support of 2,500 outnumbered the home fans. To be fair, if I was expected to sit in a shiter of a stadium with a gazebo for a stand I'd probably not bother either.


 That "stand" looks funny with the sheds atop!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> That "stand" looks funny with the sheds atop!



I think that's the "media centre". 

I've seen amateur clubs with better stadiums, and who play better football too.


----------



## MarkF (15 Apr 2018)

Celtic 4 - 0 Rangers, the latter looked likes they'd struggle to stay in league 1, no surprise really as a starter couldn't get game time and was let go by Bradford City. Celtic looked no better than an average Championship side and the game was littered with basic errors. Dembele was the best player on the pitch by a mile, Morelos put in a huge amount of effort and I don't think ever seen a footballer move as little as Scott Brown.


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> Bradford 0 Shrewsbury 0, garbage, a 90 minute hoof-a-thon of nothingness, wished I'd watched it in the pub. 6 points out of 42, onwards and upwards..........crowd will be recorded as 19000+, hehe, there were 8000 tops in Valley Parade tonight.


It wasn’t the best was it!!

Luckily I did watch it in the pub.

I thought you bossed the game for 30 mins, then we got on top and for 20 mins second half we looked like scoring at any time. Then our left back stupidly got himself sent off and handed the onus back to you.

Although, how anyone can attempt to play any football on that pitch is arguable. I thought ours was poor, but that was a pudding!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2018)




----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

I'm thinking of buying tickets to the Womens' FA Cup final...


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Apr 2018)

*We're going up!!!!*
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/04/report-stanley-yeovil/


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> *We're going up!!!!*
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/04/report-stanley-yeovil/





Accy cyclist said:


> I'm toying with the idea of watching Blackburn Rovers next season. I know it might sound daft to some but i watched them play for years in the old 2nd and 3rd divisions and enjoyed it much more than watching them play in the premiership. *I've got bored with watching Accy Stanley play the same southern based teams year in year out. I just can't face another season of mundane matches*.



Oh, you're an Accy fan again now then?


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking of buying tickets to the Womens' FA Cup final...


When and where is it?


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

vickster said:


> When and where is it?



Wembley Stadium, Saturday 5th May, 5:30pm KO. £15 to get in.


----------



## gavgav (17 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> *We're going up!!!!*
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/04/report-stanley-yeovil/



Congratulations @Accy cyclist That’s one hell of an achievement for a club of your size.

We’ve blown automatic promotion now, so you will have another celebration with Blackburn, most likely, as well.

We need to get some sort of resemblance of form back for the Play Offs, as currently we are a pale shadow of the team who’ve been amazing all season.


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Wembley Stadium, Saturday 5th May, 5:30pm KO. £15 to get in.


Thanks! Shame can’t do that date


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

vickster said:


> Thanks! Shame can’t do that date



Drat


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Drat


Yeah it’s holiday weekend...maybe next year


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

vickster said:


> Yeah it’s holiday weekend...maybe next year



Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Congratulations @Accy cyclist That’s one hell of an achievement for a club of your size.
> 
> We’ve blown automatic promotion now, so you will have another celebration with Blackburn, most likely, as well.
> 
> We need to get some sort of resemblance of form back for the Play Offs, as currently we are a pale shadow of the team who’ve been amazing all season.


No i won't be celebrating Rover's promotion,if it happens.








+12
Billy Kee (centre) scored twice as Accrington Stanley beat Yeovil to secure promotion






+12
Kee fires his second goal past Yeovil goalkeeper Jonny Maddison after only 28 minutes






+12

The forward is mobbed by his team-mates after netting a first-half brace on Tuesday night






+12
John Coleman celebrates after hearing the final whistle, knowing his side are going up






+12
The elation carried through into the changing rooms with the euphoric celebrations






+12
The bubbly is cracked open and sprayed around the changing room as promotion party begins

*Just a few pics from last night's celebrations. There were a couple of Blackburn fans down the pub,after the match. Miserable slightly bitter chaps they were. I could tell by their faces what they thought of Stanley's promotion,as i walked in. No "well done" or "i'm pleased for you". No. "You won't last more than one season","You've bought your promotion"!! Bought our promotion?! Stanley's team cost something like £100,000 whereas Luton spent about 2 million trying to buy promotion. *

*When i started watching Stanley 15 years ago,they were in the Conference,while Blackburn were a Premiership side. I'd love to play Rovers next season,especially away,though it looks like they might be going up. *

*Best wishes to Shrewsbury in your quest for promotion,and if you do somehow pip Blackburn for one of those automatic promotion places i wont be shedding any tears!*


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2018)

More from Stanley's magnificent promotion!!!
https://www.accringtonobserver.co.uk/news/gallery/accrington-stanley-promoted-league-one-14543928
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...e-two/11336214/accrington-celebrate-promotion
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ons/league-two/11335979/accrington-2-0-yeovil
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43745940




ACCRINGTON STANLEY FCManager John Coleman hails 'fantastic' Accrington after sealing promotion


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> No i won't be celebrating Rover's promotion,if it happens.
> 
> 
> View attachment 404827
> ...


I fully agree on the bitterness of their supporters. The contrast between Wigan fans (who have congratulated us all season on our continuing pushing of them for promotion) and the Blackburn fans, who have done nothing but snipe, send vulgar tweets to our fans and players and generally act like obnoxious idiots, couldn’t be more apparent.

Will have no problem congratulating Wigan on promotion, but Blackburn absolutely no chance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2018)

I was at Station Park, Forfar, last night watching them play v Cowdenbeath in the Development League East. It was a 2-2 draw. It turns oput that it may be the last ever Development League game that I'll watch as there is none next season, with a Reserve League taking it's place. The number of "East" teams applying for this is not likely to be large so it might see the end of Forfar having midweek "not 1st team" games as they would unlikely be in the position to be able to afford travelling long distances midweek, especially as a part-time club with players with "proper jobs". Another great idea from the powers that be...


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Oh, you're an Accy fan again now then?


Nice of my fellow football fans on CC to congratulate my team on winning promotion(!)
Weren't you a Man City fan the other day?


----------



## matiz (19 Apr 2018)

We are going up aswell Accy.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Apr 2018)

Joey Barton has been appointed manager of Fleetwood Town.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Weren't you a Man City fan the other day?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Apr 2018)

Marmion said:


> I was at Station Park, Forfar, last night watching them play v Cowdenbeath in the Development League East. It was a 2-2 draw. It turns oput that it may be the last ever Development League game that I'll watch as there is none next season, with a Reserve League taking it's place. The number of "East" teams applying for this is not likely to be large so it might see the end of Forfar having midweek "not 1st team" games as they would unlikely be in the position to be able to afford travelling long distances midweek, especially as a part-time club with players with "proper jobs". Another great idea from the powers that be...



Nobody could accuse you of lacking dedication. 

We've just scrapped our Academy, in part due to this Project Brave rubbish that's been designed to hoover up any talent and feed it to the Old Firm. Reserve League is better than nothing I suppose.

Just found out I've won a draw for our "star" striker's boots and a seat at the club's annual gala dinner on Sunday. Much excitement.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Joey Barton has been appointed manager of Fleetwood Town.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


For starters,he and our manager are both volatile Scousers. I predict both will have an altercation at some point in either meetings next season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> For starters,he and our manager are both volatile Scousers. I predict both will have an altercation at some point in either meetings next season.


More likely to be sacked for beating the crap out of one of his own players on the training ground.


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2018)

Had to happen....Accrington get commemorative milk.....
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43829381


----------



## pjd57 (19 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Joey Barton has been appointed manager of Fleetwood Town.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


He said in an Allo' Allo accent


----------



## Beebo (20 Apr 2018)

Wenger has confirmed he is leaving Arsenal at the end of the season. 
Probably a couple of years too late. 
But what a great servant he has been.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Apr 2018)

Quite a few messages of congratulations from fans of other clubs to Accy boards,regarding our promotion. Not only congrats but "I hope you win it instead of Luton" messages as well. Not many people like Luton Town it seems.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Apr 2018)

matiz said:


> We are going up aswell Accy.
> View attachment 404959


I like those footy gnomes. I see quite a few Blackburn and Burnley ones around here. Stanley don't do them though. Instead they sell these things. https://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/ac.../jesse-mcclure-collectable-talking-doll-p2717. How crap are they,i ask?!


----------



## matiz (20 Apr 2018)

There's a buisness opportunity for you there @Accy this time next year etc.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Apr 2018)

Beebo said:


> Wenger has confirmed he is leaving Arsenal at the end of the season.
> Probably a couple of years too late.
> But what a great servant he has been.


Couple of days earlier and they could have had Joey Barton.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Apr 2018)




----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Apr 2018)

How many times did your team lose to Arsene Wenger's Arsenal?

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2018/04/20/arsene-wenger-many-times-did-team-lose/


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2018)

Another magnificent win for Accy! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/04/wycombe-stanley-6/
http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ns/league-two/11341782/wycombe-0-4-accrington
Only 1 more point needed to beat dirty Luton to the title!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2018)

"You've got no fackin' fans"! 
For those who haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> "You've got no fackin' fans"! For those who haven't seen it for a while.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ico7kXIMwfk




I think you meant to post that here - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/being-confrontational.233096/


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2018)

Chelsea, the blue half of Hampshire salutes you!


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2018)

It could be a crap final,in my 'umble opinion Utd are playing sheet,only turning up now and again,Chelsea on the other hand need Hazard to be on top form every game,mind you i like Willian,he puts in a great shift everytime i see him on telly.Chelsea to win just.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Apr 2018)

I have a lot of time for Wenger he managed from the too down maybe one of the last to control so much. For a long time bought in young talent some of the teams played some great football. I think his down fall was trying to keep it profitable.

Careful what you wish for Gooners


----------



## brucers (23 Apr 2018)

I wish for Wenger to leave since 2010. Finally a step forward. Where we go now largely depends on the board.....profit or success. To keep him clearly meant falling down the table.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2018)

brucers said:


> I wish for Wenger to leave since 2010. Finally a step forward. Where we go now largely depends on the board.....profit or success. To keep him clearly meant falling down the table.



Really? It's not like you've been starved of trophies since then.

I don't think his recent history has been anywhere near as bad as is being claimed.

There is a rumour that Rodgers is in the frame. Worrying on 2 fronts - that he's even mentioned and if he does go Celtic may try and poach Steve Clarke.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Celtic may try and poach Steve Clarke.



Or our "Coley".


----------



## brucers (24 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Really? It's not like you've been starved of trophies since then.
> 
> I don't think his recent history has been anywhere near as bad as is being claimed.
> 
> There is a rumour that Rodgers is in the frame. Worrying on 2 fronts - that he's even mentioned and if he does go Celtic may try and poach Steve Clarke.


Yes, really. He has not been trying to win the league or the CL. That is unforgivable. I saw he had peaked in 2010 and I have been proved right in that. Don't want Rogers.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2018)

brucers said:


> Yes, really. He has not been trying to win the league or the CL. That is unforgivable. I saw he had peaked in 2010 and I have been proved right in that. Don't want Rogers.



Personally I think that's a bit harsh, but hey ho.

Who do you want to replace him?


----------



## brucers (24 Apr 2018)

Harsh in what way? Top is Low, also have Allegri or Simeone.




AndyRM said:


> Personally I think that's a bit harsh, but hey ho.
> 
> Who do you want to replace him?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2018)

brucers said:


> Harsh in what way? Top is Low, also have Allegri or Simeone.



Domestic trophies, consistently high league positions, decent European runs, I think that's pretty good.

Would any of them leave their current roles? I'd be surprised!


----------



## brucers (24 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Domestic trophies, consistently high league positions, decent European runs, I think that's pretty good.
> 
> Would any of them leave their current roles? I'd be surprised!


We have been going backward, with our resources etc we should be contenders for the league and CL. Re manager...money talks.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Apr 2018)

This is funny https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43874342 

Player hassles ref about a decision, when the ref pushes him away he "dives".


----------



## MarkF (24 Apr 2018)

Bradford City 2 - 0 Mk Dons, OMG what garbage, another mind numbing 90 minute hoof-a-thon, showing everybody how easy it can be to lose 9000 fans and 30% of your season ticket holders in just 3months! I can't wait for the season to end and if we don't get a Latin ball playing, triangle loving new coach then I am never going again.


----------



## gavgav (24 Apr 2018)

Play Offs it is for the Shrews then. Some nerve wracking games lie ahead.

But before all that kicks off, 3300 of us are heading to Blackpool for an end of season Beach Party, on Saturday, where the result doesn’t matter and it’s a celebration of the best season in 40 years for the club.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Play Offs it is for the Shrews then. Some nerve wracking games lie ahead.
> 
> But before all that kicks off, 3300 of us are heading to Blackpool for an end of season Beach Party, on Saturday, where the result doesn’t matter and it’s a celebration of the best season in 40 years for the club.


Serious best wishes for the play offs!  If the Shrews don't win at Wembley then football just ain't fair!


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2018)

brucers said:


> We have been going backward, with our resources etc we should be contenders for the league and CL. Re manager...money talks.



Blame the board for that, not Wenger IMO.

Zidane would be my shout for next manager.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2018)

In Scottish football news, Alex McLeish has decided to confirm that he's an absolute w*nk:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43899916

"We are lucky to have this derby," McLeish noted. "People all over the world want to see this game before a lot of other huge clubs because it is a spectacle to behold.

No, Alex, we're not. 

And it isn't.


----------



## Beebo (26 Apr 2018)

The FA have been made a offer to sell off Wembley, at less than it cost to build.

Not even the FA would be silly enough to agree to this crazy suggestion. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43906272


----------



## the_craig (26 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> In Scottish football news, *Alex McLeish has decided to confirm that he's an absolute w*nk*:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43899916
> 
> ...



That has been a long established fact.

Ask any Motherwell fan.


----------



## User6179 (27 Apr 2018)

East of Scotland league coming to a dramatic conclusion


View: https://twitter.com/mrobertson/status/989262856129523713


----------



## Beebo (27 Apr 2018)

Eddy said:


> East of Scotland league coming to a dramatic conclusion
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/mrobertson/status/989262856129523713



I see Tweedmouth have had a disappointing season!


----------



## User6179 (27 Apr 2018)

Beebo said:


> I see Tweedmouth have had a disappointing season!



Sat 21/04/18 FEL  Ormiston   1 - 1   Tweedmouth Rangers

Just hitting some form as the season ends


----------



## Donger (27 Apr 2018)

Anyone else notice that rather odd announcement the other day about some Saudi businessman gifting a plot of land in Mecca to Mo Salah as a big reward for winning the PFA Player of the Year Award? (Despite him being Egyptian, not Saudi). What effect does the panel think this will have on the bookies' odds on Salah failing to score (or being absent injured) when Egypt take on Saudi Arabia in the upcoming World Cup?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2018)

Eddy said:


> Sat 21/04/18 FEL  Ormiston   1 - 1   Tweedmouth Rangers
> 
> Just hitting some form as the season ends


Only against the team that's nearly as sh!t as them though.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Apr 2018)

Going to see Celtic tomorrow.
I have parent+child seats but for a variety of reasons wouldn't be using the child bit , so offered to swap them for 1 adult on one of the Celtic forums.

I'm going to the standing section.
Should be lovely.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Apr 2018)

Going to the game against citeh this afternoon at the london stadium.
I don't want to sound pessimistic but i think our chances of getting anything out of this game is zilch.
It really has been another carp season for us and we are relying on other teams to do us a "favour".
Still after all that i have renewed my season ticket for next season and hopefully we will be playing citeh again and not millwall.


----------



## gavgav (29 Apr 2018)

Last away game of the season, for The Shrews, at Blackpool of all places.

Blackpool never changes (hovel!!) but a fabulous party atmosphere amongst the fans, before the stress of the Play Offs starts.

The obligatory Tourist Photo






Fabulous Shrews Away Support


----------



## Slick (29 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Going to see Celtic tomorrow.
> I have parent+child seats but for a variety of reasons wouldn't be using the child bit , so offered to swap them for 1 adult on one of the Celtic forums.
> 
> I'm going to the standing section.
> Should be lovely.


Never been as happy to be out the country and missing the game.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2018)

Rangers TV highlights


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Apr 2018)

MC v WH .ffs the hammers are shyte


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2018)

Club 1872 have released a statement


----------



## User6179 (30 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Club 1872 have released a statement
> 
> View attachment 406631



TBF that is not far off


----------



## User6179 (30 Apr 2018)

Slick said:


> Never been as happy to be out the country and missing the game.



I have ordered some of these to cheer me up.

View: https://twitter.com/OrangeLodgeScot/status/990879029422149637


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Apr 2018)

meta lon said:


> MC v WH .ffs the hammers are shyte


Don't think I've ever heard Mr Shearer sound so disgusted on MoTD. Rightly so, from what I saw.

PS As the pundits said, Moyes is surely hanging by a thread


----------



## J1888 (30 Apr 2018)

Eddy said:


> I have ordered some of these to cheer me up.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/OrangeLodgeScot/status/990879029422149637




That’s a parody account, shirley??


----------



## User6179 (30 Apr 2018)

J1888 said:


> That’s a parody account, shirley??



I thought it was but apparently it is real, Tweet has now been deleted.

Edit- http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/..._sells_King_Billy_chocolate_and_fudge_online/


----------



## AndyRM (30 Apr 2018)

Eddy said:


> I thought it was but apparently it is real, Tweet has now been deleted.
> 
> Edit- http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/..._sells_King_Billy_chocolate_and_fudge_online/



This one is still up. Fill your boots...


----------



## The Crofted Crest (1 May 2018)

David Squires on top form:
https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...mentator-what-is-football-if-not-for-dreaming


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2018)

C'mon Liverpoo'!!!


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2018)

Only 7-6 on aggregate. Boring!  
Friend of mine is hopefully safely making his way from the stadium as I type this...


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2018)

Steven Gerrard must have had a sanity bypass. It'll be funny when the religiously inclined fans discover he has a daughter called Lourdes.


----------



## Brandane (4 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Steven Gerrard must have had a sanity bypass. It'll be funny when the religiously inclined fans discover he has a daughter called Lourdes.


This could end in tears. The conspiracy theorists are already claiming that he is an agent from the other side, because of the Liverpool connection with Brendan Rogers. He has been sent to further weaken Rangers in order to pave the way for 10-in-a-row . I hope Aberdeen (or any other team for that matter) throw a spanner in the works for the 10 in a row thing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2018)

I'll be cheering local(ish) rivals Morecambe on tomorrow against Coventry City. They're not really rivals as them and Accy are 40 miles apart,so we don't compete for fans or anything like that. I know we have banter that sometimes gets a bit personal but we have so much in common! Both clubs are "poor",we both admire and respect our manager(he played for Morecambe for years and was their top scorer year in year out) and we both get around the same attendances. How can you hate a club that is so much like your own club,i ask(oh hang on,Liverpool and the Mancs spring to mind!). If they go down it's a hell of a fight to get back. Please,just give the Shrimps a point and we'll all be happy!


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> This could end in tears. The conspiracy theorists are already claiming that he is an agent from the other side, because of the Liverpool connection with Brendan Rogers. He has been sent to further weaken Rangers in order to pave the way for 10-in-a-row . I hope Aberdeen (or any other team for that matter) throw a spanner in the works for the 10 in a row thing.



In a way it's quite pleasing to see another high profile appointment in Scotland. I suspect it won't go well, but if it does he'll be credited with saving fitba because Rangers are competitive again.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 May 2018)

"Those of us who love Scottish football will love it a little more now that this jaw-dropping deal has been done to bring Steven Gerrard down from football’s Hollywood Hills and into our world. "

These are the words of Tom English, chief sports writer at BBC Scotland. Sycophantic pish.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2018)

Brighton are mathematically safe to fight for survival again next year after spanking man u tonight. 
Pleased particularly for the admirable Chris Hughton.


----------



## pjd57 (5 May 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> "Those of us who love Scottish football will love it a little more now that this jaw-dropping deal has been done to bring Steven Gerrard down from football’s Hollywood Hills and into our world. "
> 
> These are the words of Tom English, chief sports writer at BBC Scotland. Sycophantic pish.


From a rugby fan.

He really should stick to egg chasing


----------



## Slick (5 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Steven Gerrard must have had a sanity bypass. It'll be funny when the religiously inclined fans discover he has a daughter called Lourdes.





Brandane said:


> This could end in tears. The conspiracy theorists are already claiming that he is an agent from the other side, because of the Liverpool connection with Brendan Rogers. He has been sent to further weaken Rangers in order to pave the way for 10-in-a-row . I hope Aberdeen (or any other team for that matter) throw a spanner in the works for the 10 in a row thing.



You know we binned that pish years ago with wee Mo. Alfie Conn was just a bit early. 

Funny how its fans of other clubs that want to perpetuate this religious crap.


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2018)

Slick said:


> You know we binned that pish years ago with wee Mo. Alfie Conn was just a bit early.
> 
> Funny how its fans of other clubs that want to perpetuate this religious crap.



Yeah, it's all the fault of other fans, sorry about that.


----------



## Slick (5 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, it's all the fault of other fans, sorry about that.


That's okay.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2018)

User said:


> I am very happy for you


I'm very happy for you and the admirable Roy Hodgson too!


----------



## Slick (5 May 2018)

Another good home win for my team today, not spectacular but stuck to their job well in difficult circumstances. 

Only one point behind Aberdeen now which sets up the mid week game at Pittodrie rather nicely. 

Once again, this split thing is poor. Finishing with 2 tough away games is poor for a home based fan, although I think we've probably performed a bit more constant away this year.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'll be cheering local(ish) rivals Morecambe on tomorrow against Coventry City. They're not really rivals as them and Accy are 40 miles apart,so we don't compete for fans or anything like that. I know we have banter that sometimes gets a bit personal but we have so much in common! Both clubs are "poor",we both admire and respect our manager(he played for Morecambe for years and was their top scorer year in year out) and we both get around the same attendances. How can you hate a club that is so much like your own club,i ask(oh hang on,Liverpool and the Mancs spring to mind!). If they go down it's a hell of a fight to get back. Please,just give the Shrimps a point and we'll all be happy!



Morecambe got their point! https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43931739


----------



## Beebo (5 May 2018)

Sir Alex Ferguson has suffered a brain haemorrhage. 
Get well soon.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 May 2018)

In the space of four and a half hours west ham went from deep in the relegation battle to mathematically safe.

It's been a crap season but with two games left i can relax now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> In the space of four and a half hours west ham went from deep in the relegation battle to mathematically safe.
> 
> It's been a crap season but with two games left i can relax now.


The win today and Southampton drawing was our saviour. If we can do Man U and Everton now the pressure is off it will look like a respectable season to anyone who hasn't followed it.


----------



## flake99please (6 May 2018)

Congratulations to the Chelsea ladies on their FA Cup win. Lets see if the Gentlemen can match that achievement.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Morecambe got their point! https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43931739


After some good recent results Barnet are relegated from the football league again. Not good enough in the rest of the season, its taken 4 managers to eventually give us a little hope. But heyho I shall enjoy watching them in the national league next season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> After some good recent results Barnet are relegated from the football league again. Not good enough in the rest of the season, its taken 4 managers to eventually give us a little hope. But heyho I shall enjoy watching them in the national league next season.


I posted my support for Morecambe's survival with you and your club in mind. Unfortunately someone has to go down and it was either Morecambe or Barnet. No offence meant but i wanted Morecambe to survive for the reasons i posted on Friday. Do you think Barnet will bounce back or do a Hartlepool and be way off the promotion places? The National League must be the toughest division to get out of. Accy will find next season much harder than the one we've just had. That's pretty obvious, but if we can avoid the bottom four then it will be a success. Morecambe's poor run and inability to break away from near the bottom of League 2 probably gave your club false hope.


----------



## pjd57 (6 May 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> In the space of four and a half hours west ham went from deep in the relegation battle to mathematically safe.
> 
> It's been a crap season but with two games left i can relax now.



They really should be doing much better.
After all they don't have a ground to pay for.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> They really should be doing much better.
> After all they don't have a ground to pay for.



Never heard that one before?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> After some good recent results Barnet are relegated from the football league again. Not good enough in the rest of the season, its taken 4 managers to eventually give us a little hope. But heyho I shall enjoy watching them in the national league next season.



Good luck for next season paulus.
I have a lot of admiration for the supporters of lower league teams.


----------



## MarkF (6 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> After some good recent results Barnet are relegated from the football league again. Not good enough in the rest of the season, its taken 4 managers to eventually give us a little hope. But heyho I shall enjoy watching them in the national league next season.



"Dropping out of the league" isn't such a big deal nowadays, the National League has higher attendances, quality and profile than ever. It really is time that it was made easier to get out of, at least 2 auto promotions and a third via the play offs.

I have not renewed my ST for Bradford City, first time for over 25 years and doubt I'll go again whilst the German owners are taking the mick and Grayson's clog footed oafs are hoofing it miles. To think we were 90 mins away from the Championship 12 months ago playing lovely possession based football under the ginger god. Next season I am going to see the most attractive game that's on each weekend from Farsley Celtic, Guiseley, Thackley, Halifax and Harrogate Town.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> "Dropping out of the league" isn't such a big deal nowadays, the National League has higher attendances, quality and profile than ever. It really is time that it was made easier to get out of, at least 2 auto promotions and a third via the play offs.


I agree with that. In fact I'd make it Division three of the Football League with the same promotion and relegation status of the other divisions.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 May 2018)

User said:


> It bears repeating, especially when remembering Karen Brady pitching up to vote in favour of cuts to tax credits.


You'd have had less money for welfare spending had a Premiership football club NOT taken the stadium off the governments hands. Remember West Ham are paying a lease and no other sport could have afforded to do that, it was West Ham or demolish it and write off the cost.

I'd also like to remind people that Manchester City got their stadium for nothing, and despite becoming the richest club in the world shortly afterwards have never been under any pressure to pay all or some of it back.


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> After some good recent results Barnet are relegated from the football league again. Not good enough in the rest of the season, its taken 4 managers to eventually give us a little hope. But heyho I shall enjoy watching them in the national league next season.


All the best in your attempts to come straight back up. Barnet over the abhorrent Salford moneybags any day!


----------



## Lonestar (6 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I posted my support for Morecambe's survival with you and your club in mind. Unfortunately someone has to go down and it was either Morecambe or Barnet. No offence meant but i wanted Morecambe to survive for the reasons i posted on Friday. Do you think Barnet will bounce back or do a Hartlepool and be way off the promotion places? The National League must be the toughest division to get out of. Accy will find next season much harder than the one we've just had. That's pretty obvious, but if we can avoid the bottom four then it will be a success. Morecambe's poor run and inability to break away from near the bottom of League 2 probably gave your club false hope.



I'm an Orient fan and I reckon Barnet will be a big threat next season.


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> After some good recent results Barnet are relegated from the football league again. Not good enough in the rest of the season, its taken 4 managers to eventually give us a little hope. But heyho I shall enjoy watching them in the national league next season.



Tarpey to Maidenhead


----------



## potsy (6 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> "Dropping out of the league" isn't such a big deal nowadays, the National League has higher attendances, quality and profile than ever. It really is time that it was made easier to get out of, at least 2 auto promotions and a third via the play offs.
> 
> I have not renewed my ST for Bradford City, first time for over 25 years and doubt I'll go again whilst the German owners are taking the mick and Grayson's clog footed oafs are hoofing it miles. To think we were 90 mins away from the Championship 12 months ago playing lovely possession based football under the ginger god. Next season I am going to see the most attractive game that's on each weekend from Farsley Celtic, Guiseley, Thackley, Halifax and Harrogate Town.


Bradford PA could do with the extra support, and they could be in the conference yet!


----------



## MarkF (6 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Bradford PA could do with the extra support, and they could be in the conference yet!



They are having an unbelievable season for such a tiny skint club. Since reforming in the late 1980's they have managed to develop a fan base of maybe 350 in a city of half a million! It has too many old timer bitter volunteers sticking their oar in and banging on about Kevin Hector to progress properly, it's such a shame. Still, it won't be long before they are all dead.............then it can't be long before somebody takes the initiative and goes for the asian market, they have a head start playing in green. Bradford City pretty much ignore them or think they all play cricket like it was 1978 or summat. BPA is a club just waiting to take off, all it needs is somebody brave enough, the potential is immeasurably bigger than Accrington and look what they have done.


----------



## Donger (6 May 2018)

PHEW! just PHEW! (You'd never guess I'm a Birmingham fan).


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2018)

Our (possible ) local rivals next season, Boreham Wood, are in the playoff final against Tranmere next week to get promotion to the league.


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2018)

Lonestar said:


> I'm an Orient fan and I reckon Barnet will be a big threat next season.



I'm looking forward to visiting Brisbane road again, I haven't been there for some time. I was working when Barnet played there last year.


----------



## Roadhump (7 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> This could end in tears. The conspiracy theorists are already claiming that he is an agent from the other side, because of the Liverpool connection with Brendan Rogers. He has been sent to further weaken Rangers in order to pave the way for 10-in-a-row . I hope Aberdeen (or any other team for that matter) throw a spanner in the works for the 10 in a row thing.



Oh I don't know......I thought it was the other way round. Rangers must be desperate to find someone who can stop Brendan Rodgers winning the title, and Steven Gerrad has proven himself as the man who can do that:







He's done it before, he can do it again


----------



## Lonestar (9 May 2018)

So Swansea look like they are going down them.Shame.I have a soft spot for them.In the match last night they looked a bit flat.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2018)

Lonestar said:


> So Swansea look like they are going down them.Shame.I have a soft spot for them.In the match last night they looked a bit flat.


No Swansea v Cardiff derby,no West Brom v Wolves derby,no Bury,Blackburn,Oldham,Wigan v Accrington derbies next season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2018)

15 *West Ham* 36 -22 38
16 *Southampton* 37 -18 36
17 *Huddersfield* 36 -29 36
18 *Swansea* 37 -27 33
19 *West Brom* 37 -23 31
20 *Stoke* 37 -34 30

Can someone tell me how West Brom were only relegated last night and not on Saturday please. The way i see it,the last safety spot is occupied by Huddersfield who can't now be caught by West Brom,but surely after last Saturday's draws for both clubs West Brom couldn't catch them. I've tried to work it out but i can't see how they were only relegated last night and not on Saturday.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2018)

On Saturday they could still have got out of it. Southampton winning last night put them 5 points from safety with 3 more available.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> On Saturday they could still have got out of it. Southampton winning last night put them 5 points from safety with 3 more available.



15 *West Ham* 36 -22 38
16 *Southampton* 37 -18 36
17 *Huddersfield* 36 -29 36
18 *Swansea* 37 -27 33
19 *West Brom* 37 -23 31
20 *Stoke* 37 -34 30
That's suggesting that if Southampton hadn't have won last night West Brom could still avoid the drop. Yet Surely West Brom would have to catch Huddersfield to escape the drop,and they couldn't after Saturday. My maths teacher all those years ago said i could take it in but i was too lazy to do so. No,i'm not being lazy i replied,it just will not sink in!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2018)

Hold on,i think it's coming to me! Forget Huddersfield. So if Southampton hadn't have won last night West Brom could still have overtaken them and ended up in 17th spot. It's coming to me in drabs,but i think i'm getting there.


----------



## Donger (9 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> No Swansea v Cardiff derby,no West Brom v Wolves derby,no Bury,Blackburn,Oldham,Wigan v Accrington derbies next season.


With any luck there will still be a Blues v Villa though.


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hold on,i think it's coming to me! Forget Huddersfield. So if Southampton hadn't have won last night West Brom could still have overtaken them and ended up in 17th spot. It's coming to me in drabs,but i think i'm getting there.



At last!


----------



## Beebo (9 May 2018)

Swansea’s Relegation is settled before the last game unless Swansea can overturn a massive goal difference. Which is almost impossible to consider.


----------



## Beebo (9 May 2018)

Conspiracy theory:

Swansea need to over turn a 9 goal deficit to Southampton. Managed by Mark Hughes. 

Swansea’s last game is against already relegated Stoke, could they let in 10 goals just to see Mark Hughes go down?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2018)

"Tottenham captain Hugo Lloris said qualifying for the Champions League next season *"means more than a trophy"* after Spurs beat Newcastle at Wembley to confirm their top-four place." https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43339977


I disagree. The whole point of playing football is to win trophies. He's thinking about the money rather than the glory.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2018)

Shouldn't the point of playing football be to enjoy it? Or when you get to the top level enjoyment goes out of the window in pursuit of glory hunting? There are only so many trophies that can be won, and in truth only a few teams that can win them. What are the rest of the teams doing, knowing that they will probably never win anything. Maybe I'm getting too old and still looking at sport as a thing to be enjoyed


----------



## Slick (10 May 2018)

It's all about the cash now. You don't have to win the CL to be a cash winner and even the players just want to show what they can do at the highest level which m3ans more cash for them. Just the way of the world I'm afraid.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2018)

So we've come to the conclusion that Spurs are a money making club rather than a trophy winning and money making club. I wonder how their fans see it? "We haven't won a trophy in umpteen years,so when we or others look at our list of honours in the match programme or elsewhere we see that the cupboard is bare,but never mind,our players and Chairman etc have millions in their bank accounts, yuppy doo"! I had my pic' taken with the League 2 trophy last week. Ok,it's not on Tottenham's bucket list to win such a thing,but Accy beat rivals at our level and won the trophy(Luton still can't get over it ha! ha!) Accy Stanley won a big silver and gold cup,which to me is what football is about! Tottenham fans could have their pics taken next to their players and Chairman's 200 grand cars i suppose.


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> So we've come to the conclusion that Spurs are a money making club rather than a trophy winning and money making club. I wonder how their fans see it? "We haven't won a trophy in umpteen years,so when we or others look at our list of honours in the match programme or elsewhere we see that the cupboard is bare,but never mind,our players and Chairman etc have millions in their bank accounts, yuppy doo"! I had my pic' taken with the League 2 trophy last week. Ok,it's not on Tottenham's bucket list to win such a thing,but Accy beat rivals at our level and won the trophy(Luton still can't get over it ha! ha!) Accy Stanley won a big silver and gold cup,which to me is what football is about! Tottenham fans could have their pics taken next to their players and Chairman's 200 grand cars i suppose.



I've been a Spurs fan for over 50 years and have followed them through thin and thinner.

However, they have always been a team that plays positive and entertaining football. Trophies and titles have been thin on the ground but fans and non fans alike enjoy watching them.

Yes, money has totally changed the way sport in general is played today but I'm happy for THFC to play in the Champions League and attract good players to the club to entertain the fans.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2018)

If sport was only about winning trophies it wouldn't be worth doing, because the vast majority of participants will never win anything.

And BTW, taking the League 2 title is not generally regarded as having reached the pinnacle of football. Most fans round the country haven't got a clue who won it, or indeed who even took part.


----------



## pjd57 (10 May 2018)

A wet miserable meaningless 0-0 at Celtic Park last night.
Neither team had anything to play for , and it showed.

I can't even say the cycle there and back was the best bit.
Soaked getting there, sat soggy for two hours then a chilly return .
I was almost home before I warmed up .


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> If sport was only about winning trophies it wouldn't be worth doing, because the vast majority of participants will never win anything.
> 
> *And BTW, taking the League 2 title is not generally regarded as having reached the pinnacle of football. *Most fans round the country haven't got a clue who won it, or indeed who even took part.


That's why i said "at our level". Accy beat teams at our level to come first. Not 4th like Tottenham did,or much lower like others always seem to do.


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 408528
> A wet miserable meaningless 0-0 at Celtic Park last night.
> Neither team had anything to play for , and it showed.
> 
> ...



A boring game indeed, but that's 3 games unbeaten for Killie under Clarke against Celtic, which is a hell of a record. Forget about what Gerrard's might do next season, it's all about Ayrshire's finest!


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2018)

And in other fitba news, this list sums up painfully accurately why our national side is hopeless: 

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/foot...-in-scottish-football-right-now-1-4736947/amp


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Yes, money has totally changed the way sport in general is played today but I'm happy for THFC to play in the Champions League and attract good players to the club to entertain the fans.


 You sound like a Gooner.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's why i said "at our level". Accy beat teams at our level to come first. Not 4th like Tottenham did,or much lower like others always seem to do.



I suspect their may have been some skullduggery, cheating even, Accy are known for it. Admitting to fielding an ineligible player against Bradford City then selling them a £250k clog footed oaf worth tuppence.


----------



## gavgav (11 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> If sport was only about winning trophies it wouldn't be worth doing, because the vast majority of participants will never win anything.
> 
> And BTW, taking the League 2 title is not generally regarded as having reached the pinnacle of football. Most fans round the country haven't got a clue who won it, or indeed who even took part.



Many football fans have a good idea who is in which league and doing well. There is more to Football than the Premiership!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> I suspect their may have been some skullduggery, cheating even, Accy are known for it. Admitting to fielding an ineligible player against Bradford City then selling them a £250k clog footed oaf worth tuppence.


Known for it my arse. Maybe in Bradford, but that'll be it. All we did was play another same level of player to the one who didn't play. It didn't give Accy an advantage Mark. I could understand if Accy had played Ronaldo as the non eligible player that match,but whoever played for us wouldn't have been any better a footballer than the ones registered to play for that game.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Known for it my arse. Maybe in Bradford, but that'll be it. All we did was play another same level of player to the one who didn't play. It didn't give Accy an advantage Mark. I could understand if Accy had played Ronaldo as the non eligible player that match,but whoever played for us wouldn't have been any better a footballer than the ones registered to play for that game.



I'd say that an ineligible (should not have been on the pitch) scoring a goal provided some advantage...............Accrington are a lower league Juventus, the dark arts never far away.....


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> Many football fans have a good idea who is in which league and doing well. There is more to Football than the Premiership!



B-b-but it's the best league in the world!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> I'd say that an ineligible (should not have been on the pitch) scoring a goal provided some advantage...............Accrington are a lower league Juventus, the dark arts never far away.....


Oh and if you're on about Shay McGiven(*"Admitting to fielding an ineligible player against Bradford City then selling them a £250k clog footed oaf worth tuppence"*),he was a good player till he joined your lot! In fact if i remember rightly you were praising him after his first few matches. There's something about your club that brings out the worst in players. It's like when a decent family feels sorry for someone less well off and gives them their unwanted settee,only for that less well off family to go and spill food all over it and rip it underneath, to see if there's any money fallen down the back.


----------



## Dayvo (11 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> You sound like a Gooner.



How dare you! That's a vile comment to make, comparing a Yid to a Goner!


----------



## Mrs M (11 May 2018)

Happy 35th Gothenburg anniversary to Aberdeen Football Club!
Mr M was there.


----------



## Slick (11 May 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 408689
> Happy 35th Gothenburg anniversary to Aberdeen Football Club!
> Mr M was there.


A truly great achievement and a great team.


----------



## Mrs M (11 May 2018)

Slick said:


> A truly great achievement and a great team.


Also a great manager, hope he makes a good recovery.


----------



## Slick (11 May 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Also a great manager, hope he makes a good recovery.


Yes, definitely. I think he is on the mend though by all accounts.

As with any great team, a lot of these guys turned out to be top class, none more so than the captain pictured front and centre. 

Unlikely to see the likes again for some time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2018)

Nice to see Tranmere Rovers get promoted back to the Football League. Especially after playing 89 minutes with 10 men!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44029571


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice to see Tranmere Rovers get promoted back to the Football League. Especially after playing 89 minutes with 10 men!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44029571


 Just seen this..... Attendance:16,306
In a stadium that holds 100,000,or near abouts. Why play the National league and Leagues 1 and 2 play off finals at Wembley. They should either be 2 legs,home and away,or at a midlands ground that holds around 25,000. That's why i said i wouldn't go and watch Accy Stanley play at Wembley,if they'd been in the play off final. Our fans would've been like a pea on a drum.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2018)

If Swansea win by 5 clear goals today against bottom club Stoke and Southampton let in 5 goals without reply against Man City, Swansea will stay up yes? Both those results are possible if not likely to happen. Also..If Liverpool don't end up in the Premiership's top 4 but go onto win the Champions League will they qualify for next season's Champions League? Meaning do the winners have automatic qualification or did they bin that a few years ago?


----------



## Slick (13 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> If Swansea win by 5 clear goals today against bottom club Stoke and Southampton let in 5 goals without reply against Man City, Swansea will stay up yes? Both those results are possible if not likely to happen. Also..If Liverpool don't end up in the Premiership's top 4 but go onto win the Champions League will they qualify for next season's Champions League? Meaning do the winners have automatic qualification or did they bin that a few years ago?


There's a few changes to the CL next season. Obviously, it's all about the cash and soon it will be like school where everyone gets a medal and everyone qualifies. 

https://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=2499801.html


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2018)

Slick said:


> There's a few changes to the CL next season. Obviously, it's all about the cash and soon it will be like school where everyone gets a medal and everyone qualifies.
> 
> https://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=2499801.html


A non football liking friend of mine asked if Accrington were in it next season,seeing as they are League 2 *Champions.*
I smiled and told her that it doesn't quite work like that,but in a way it's a good question. She couldn't understand why someone who finishes 4th gets to play in the Champions League, if they aren't "champions". I've always prefered the old European Cup title.


----------



## Slick (13 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> A non football liking friend of mine asked if Accrington were in it next season,seeing as they are League 2 *Champions.*
> I smiled and told her that it doesn't quite work like that,but in a way it's a good question. She couldn't understand why someone who finishes 4th gets to play in the Champions League, if they aren't "champions". I've always prefered the old European Cup title.


Yeah, I think I did myself once I saw through all the marketing hype. Although to be fair, the theme tune blasting out in your home ground does leave the hairs on your kneck standing on end. 

It has been a while for me and my club though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> If Swansea win by 5 clear goals today against bottom club Stoke and Southampton let in 5 goals without reply against Man City, Swansea will stay up yes? Both those results are possible if not likely to happen. Also..If Liverpool don't end up in the Premiership's top 4 but go onto win the Champions League will they qualify for next season's Champions League? Meaning do the winners have automatic qualification or did they bin that a few years ago?


It isn't beyond the bounds of possibility that Man City could smash seven or eight past Southampton today, should they chose to turn it on.

The problem for Swansea is they can't buy goals, let alone score enough to stay safe.


----------



## Dayvo (13 May 2018)

The shown match here this arvo is Liverpool v Brighton.

Chelsea (at Newcastle) must win and Liverpool have to lose in order for Chelsea to get 4th place and thus qualify for the CL next season. 

Nail-biting times for IanRauk, non?


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2018)

Some interesting scores today eg Celtic losing.
Lpool 2 nil up (even Neville says they SHOULD have had 3 penalties.
Chelsea losing.......looks like they have lost out on top four.
Spurs losing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2018)

Jesus! Man City got a hundred points!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2018)

The end of a fairly poor season.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 May 2018)

The movement and passing was a delight today.
I wish we could have played the rest of the season like that?⚒️


----------



## gavgav (13 May 2018)

The Mighty Shrews are at Wembley again!! Massive prize at stake this time. At the Fifth time of asking, can we please win a game at the National Stadium?!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> The end of a fairly poor season.



That's slightly better than the *iss poor season we've had.

Might revise this assessment if we actually bother to turn up on Saturday and beat MUFC.


----------



## PaulB (14 May 2018)

We took a chance and booked flights to Kiev for next Thursday back in October and although we go via Cologne, for less than £100 return we got what now looks the best deal possible!


----------



## pjd57 (14 May 2018)

CL qualifiers have become a joke.
4 qualifying rounds.
8 midweek games in 8 weeks before the season begins properly.

Meanwhile the chosen few waltz straight in, not based on ability, but on the size of the TV audience and money involved.


----------



## Slick (14 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> CL qualifiers have become a joke.
> 4 qualifying rounds.
> 8 midweek games in 8 weeks before the season begins properly.
> 
> Meanwhile the chosen few waltz straight in, not based on ability, but on the size of the TV audience and money involved.


Just the way of the world now I'm afraid to ensure the big boys continue to be spoon fed.


----------



## pjd57 (14 May 2018)

Slick said:


> Just the way of the world now I'm afraid to ensure the big boys continue to be spoon fed.


The baws burst !


----------



## The Crofted Crest (15 May 2018)

Insanely beautiful for all film-loving Gunners. David Squires' best.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2018)

So, Everton sack Allardyce after he took them out of a possible relegation scrap to finish eight and West Ham wave goodbye to Moyes after he saved them from almost an certain drop. Both managers did what they did in half a season and both were forced out by spoilt brat fans putting pressure on gutless owners because the teams don't play like Barcelona.

I fecking despair.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2018)

I see that the BBC have mentioned that Theo Walcott has been left out of the World Cup squad but failed to mention that I was too.
We both had equal chances of inclusion...


----------



## Dayvo (16 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> So, Everton sack Allardyce after he took them out of a possible relegation scrap to finish eight and West Ham wave goodbye to Moyes after he saved them from almost an certain drop. Both managers did what they did in half a season and both were forced out by spoilt brat fans putting pressure on gutless owners because the teams don't play like Barcelona.
> 
> I fecking despair.



Moyes back to Everton, I reckon, at this stage.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2018)

Moyes back to Everton
Allardyce to West Ham


----------



## Dayvo (16 May 2018)

And Big Sam will be competing with the likes of Pardew and others in the mediocre group of managers (we know who they are) for another desperate, below average club with ridiculous expectations but who aren't prepared/able to splash out for decent players.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2018)

Ridiculous that Moyes was sacked.

BFS will be pleased summer to Jan off in the sun, get another relegation fodder team in December that has the playing staff to stay up but are pushing manager out by not turning up, get a decent budget for transfer in jan with you favourite agents get a huge stay up bonus rinse and repeat.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2018)

I caught two of the league two play offs.

Quite nice seeing the portly balding center forward having the ball launched at him from all angles because he was a good header.

Quite sad seeing that huge stadium of Coventry's looking empty for a play off.

Can never believe the drop off in attendance out of the top tier. Where do the "fan's" go?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 May 2018)

I would have gave moyes another season to see what he could have done.
I can honestly see the two dildo brothers f*****g it up again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I would have gave moyes another season to see what he could have done.
> I can honestly see the two dildo brothers f*****g it up again.


So would I.

Too many Premier clubs and their fans have unrealistic expectations of what they can achieve. There are a maximum of seven or eight who are guaranteed to be safe every year, the remaining clubs will alternate between hoping to sneak into a Europa League spot one year and fighting to avoid relegation the next, with a cup run the most they can hope for. Like it or not, that's the way it is in today's financial climate and a manager who can keep you at the table is worth his weight in gold.

I can see us ending up with some Carlos Kickball who had success in a foreign league without anywhere near the intensity of our own and after a promising start dropping down the league like a stone.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2018)

Allardyce on another huge contract pay out for being sacked.  What did Everton expect of him though? Apart from Burnley no other "lesser" club/team finished above them in the league. It looks like their delusional directors and fans thought they should've made the top 6,7th at least. Talk about delusions of grandeur!


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2018)

Ray Wilson, the left back in the 1966 World Cup winning team has died aged 83. A modest and unassuming man he became an undertaker after he retired from football, back then even World Cup winners had to work for a living when their playing days were over -

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ning-left-back-dies-huddersfield-town-everton


----------



## Roadhump (16 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> So, Everton sack Allardyce after he took them out of a possible relegation scrap to finish eight and West Ham wave goodbye to Moyes after he saved them from almost an certain drop. Both managers did what they did in half a season and both were forced out by spoilt brat fans putting pressure on gutless owners because the teams don't play like Barcelona.
> 
> I fecking despair.


As an Evertonian, I have to say that I despair of how Allardyce has been hounded out by a big section of our fans. The football hasn't been pretty, and at times has been like watching paint dry, but so it was under previous managers, which our fans conveniently forget. It seems as much as anything that the players aren't capable of producing more entertaining football.

He hasn't helped himself and should have been more professional in some things he has said; he seems to have been winding the fans up with some quotes, but SA has been hounded since the moment he was appointed, when we win, it is luck, when we lose it is because he is a poor manager, etc, etc, etc. so I reckon he has just been countering those unbalanced views, and perhaps even taking the p***a bit as well.

I think both clubs could have done worse than stick with Allardyce and Moyes into next season and take time to prepare the way for properly managed change rather than, as you say, bow to the fans the way they have.


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2018)

Feel a bit for Payet tonight, team get thrashed and he's out the World Cup. Still he booted Ronaldo out the Euro 2016 final so it's maybe a bit of karma.


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2018)

For anyone who saw my original posts about this and who is interested, the first Safe Standing section in England is now being installed at Shrewsbury.

https://www.shrewsburytown.com/news/2018/may/safe-standing-installation-begins/


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2018)

Roadhump said:


> As an Evertonian, I have to say that I despair of how Allardyce has been hounded out by a big section of our fans. The football hasn't been pretty, and at times has been like watching paint dry, but so it was under previous managers, which our fans conveniently forget. It seems as much as anything that the players aren't capable of producing more entertaining football.
> 
> He hasn't helped himself and should have been more professional in some things he has said; he seems to have been winding the fans up with some quotes, but SA has been hounded since the moment he was appointed, when we win, it is luck, when we lose it is because he is a poor manager, etc, etc, etc. so I reckon he has just been countering those unbalanced views, and perhaps even taking the p***a bit as well.
> 
> I think both clubs could have done worse than stick with Allardyce and Moyes into next season and take time to prepare the way for properly managed change rather than, as you say, bow to the fans the way they have.



Everton have gone really well since they sacked Martinez....I'd wager that they are going to appoint a Martinez-lite..........


----------



## Roadhump (17 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> Everton have gone really well since they sacked Martinez....I'd wager that they are going to appoint a Martinez-lite..........


I agree Everton have improved since Martinez was sacked, the league positions in the 2 years since show a clear improvement, but saying they have done _really well_ is a bit debatable. The football has often been dour, albeit better than the shambolic disorganised chaos of Roberto, but then we did lose our most prolific goalscorer, and getting higher than the 7th or 8th positions achieved since he went is now a mammoth challenge given the strength of the "big 6" compared to everyone else.

I think you could be right about Martinez light (Marco Silva?). I fear for us if he takes over, brief good spells at Hull and Watford before things went downhill in big ways, but then he did do well in Greece and Portugal so perhaps given time he can get things right in the PL.

I have seen you praising Stuart McCall in this thread - I would like to see him emerge as an up and coming manager somewhere. Really liked him at Everton, a cracking little player.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Feel a bit for Payet tonight, team get thrashed and he's out the World Cup. Still he booted Ronaldo out the Euro 2016 final so it's maybe a bit of karma.



After refusing to play for west ham last season i haven't got an ounce of sympathy for him.


----------



## AndyRM (17 May 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> After refusing to play for west ham last season i haven't got an ounce of sympathy for him.



To be fair, why would anyone want to play for West Ham?


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2018)

Roadhump said:


> I have seen you praising Stuart McCall in this thread - I would like to see him emerge as an up and coming manager somewhere. Really liked him at Everton, a cracking little player.



Up and coming? He's about the same age as Jose Mourinho! He's had two spells at Bradford City as a manager and they produced the best football I've seen, I am sure he recalls being given a chance at 16 so he gives chances too, lovely football and right up my street.


----------



## Roadhump (18 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> Up and coming? *He's about the same age as Jose Mourinho! *He's had two spells at Bradford City as a manager and they produced the best football I've seen, I am sure he recalls being given a chance at 16 so he gives chances too, lovely football and right up my street.



Of course, I forgot how long ago it was that he was playing, I remember him playing for Everton in the late 80s so that is 30 years ago, doesn't seem that long ago, how time flies...... I was going to add "when you're having fun", but it hasn't been much fun watching Everton since then.


----------



## Beebo (24 May 2018)

The decision to hold the Championa league final in Ukrain appears to have been a mistake. 

First the hotels have entered into huge price gouging And now the airport is refusing to allow permits to land. 

I feel sorry for Liverpool fans.


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2018)

They've not thought this through...


----------



## Slick (24 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> They've not thought this through...



They released all their youth players apparently.


----------



## StuAff (24 May 2018)

Beebo said:


> The decision to hold the Championa league final in Ukrain appears to have been a mistake.
> 
> First the hotels have entered into huge price gouging And now the airport is refusing to allow permits to land.
> 
> I feel sorry for Liverpool fans.


Mate of mine was going to Kiev today. Hopefully made it OK....


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2018)

Slick said:


> They released all their youth players apparently.



Have they? Thought that was Falkirk?


----------



## Slick (25 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Have they? Thought that was Falkirk?


My neighbour plays for falkirk so I could ask him but the thistle thing did come from second hand information but a boy at work who's lad plays for thistle tells me they have all been released, which is a real shame as again apparently the boy knocked back an offer from Stenhousemuir.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2018)

Slick said:


> My neighbour plays for falkirk so I could ask him but the thistle thing did come from second hand information but a boy at work who's lad plays for thistle tells me they have all been released, which is a real shame as again apparently the boy knocked back an offer from Stenhousemuir.



Think it was last year they shut down, to concentrate funds on getting promoted...


----------



## J1888 (25 May 2018)

Rangers cut away ticket allocations to around 800.

I'd laugh if it wasn't so pathetic. Next will be the orange strip. Dave King playing the fans like an absolute fiddle.


----------



## Slick (25 May 2018)

J1888 said:


> Rangers cut away ticket allocations to around 800.
> 
> I'd laugh if it wasn't so pathetic. Next will be the orange strip. Dave King playing the fans like an absolute fiddle.


Celtic obviously think it's a good idea.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/44244064


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2018)

"We've sold more season tickets, youse aren't getting in!"

"Same!"

"...My da could batter your da!"

"My maw could batter your da!"


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2018)

I keep hearing on the radio about "Exeter's Premiership Final". It took a while then i realised they meant rugby union. And there was me thinking they'd made a big mistake, as Exeter City are in the League 2 play off final on Monday,not some premiership final or whatever, i thought. I just wish they say Exeter RU team and not just Exeter.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I keep hearing on the radio about "Exeter's Premiership Final". It took a while then i realised they meant rugby union. And there was me thinking they'd made a big mistake, as Exeter City are in the League 2 play off final on Monday,not some premiership final or whatever, i thought. I just wish they say Exeter RU team and not just Exeter.



Jeezo.


----------



## User6179 (25 May 2018)

We could have won this


View: https://twitter.com/LewisCumming/status/998217703105220608


----------



## MiK1138 (25 May 2018)

J1888 said:


> Rangers cut away ticket allocations to around 800.
> 
> I'd laugh if it wasn't so pathetic. Next will be the orange strip. Dave King playing the fans like an absolute fiddle.


I am guessing their Payday Loan Company knocked them back on extending their "Overdraft" so they need this money in now rather than wait until the game is played. a costly way to do business, I reckon it will cost them about £50k per Celtic game, but hey it gives the Gullibillies something to smile about before the football starts


----------



## J1888 (25 May 2018)

Slick said:


> Celtic obviously think it's a good idea.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/44244064



No, this was a campaign by some Rangers fans to get the club to cease giving Celtic the whole Broomloan, as they couldn’t stomach a whole stand going mental while Celtic pump Rangers again.

Rangers played to the gallery and Celtic responded in kind.

As a Celtic fan, I think we should have said naff all and just cut the allocation.

Still, pathetic stuff from Rangers, but to be expected.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Jeezo.


Whaaaatttttt??!! Don't tell me you've never been listening to some twerp on the radio,saying stuff like "And Great Britain (I didn't put Scotland down as they don't do finals,but i did put GB down to make you feel included) will play in the final if they beat France" and think yeah,but at what fecking sport?!


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Whaaaatttttt??!! Don't tell me you've never been listening to some twerp on the radio,saying stuff like "And Great Britain (I didn't put Scotland down as they don't do finals,but i did put GB down to make you feel included) will play in the final if they beat France" and think yeah,but at what fecking sport?!



Yep.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

So it'll just be me on here that hopes Liverpool win the Champions League tonight,i take it?


----------



## vickster (26 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> So it'll just be me on here that hopes Liverpool win the Champions League tonight,i take it?


No, I'd like to see the English team win (if it was ManUre it might be a different matter )


----------



## Stephenite (26 May 2018)

I'm a born and bred Manc and United fan and I'll be willing the Scousers to victory tonight. In the event of them winning, I know that I will meet over the next few months quite a few irritating and smug Liverpool fans who have never been anywhere near the place. But that's football I suppose.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> So it'll just be me on here that hopes Liverpool win the Champions League tonight,i take it?



Nope - even as a Chelsea fan and us having a bit of CL history with Liverpool in the noughties I'd still like them to win tonight.

Order of allegiance: Chelsea > London clubs (even Spurs as my brother has supported them for around 55 years) > English clubs.


----------



## AndyRM (26 May 2018)

Madrid for me*. And I hope Ronnie gets Milner sent off then does a wink, so the English media can go mental at him all over again.

*I don't particularly care, I'd just like to see a good game. The last final I really enjoyed was Dortmund v Bayern.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> So it'll just be me on here that hopes Liverpool win the Champions League tonight,i take it?




I support Sheffield Wednesday and Sheffield United 
Not seriously but they are my home teams but I too want Liverpool to win

I think it will be good for the country


----------



## cisamcgu (26 May 2018)

For those who have Virgin TV, the Champions League final is available free on channel 100 (from 18:00), even if you don't subscribe to BT-Sport


----------



## AndyRM (26 May 2018)

It's also being streamed on their youtube channel, and app.


----------



## Stephenite (26 May 2018)

Enjoying this.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

I'm listening to it on https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/43930211. Is it a good match on the telly?


----------



## Dayvo (26 May 2018)

Being a Spurs fan, I don't really care as they have had good victories over both teams at Wembley this season.

Shame, Salah's leaving the pitch with a collar bone injury.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm listening to it on https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/43930211. Is it a good match on the telly?


www.youtube.com/btsport.

You can watch it live.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> www.youtube.com/btsport.
> 
> You can watch it live.


Thanks Joe!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

User said:


> I hope Real Madrid win, supported Real Madrid from when I was a kid reading about such players as Santillana, Emilio Butragueno, Hugo Sanchez, Alfredo Di Stefano, Ferenc Puskas...


Yeah but i "supported" Man Utd as a kid, but i grew out of it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

I've just sussed. There i was today taking my dog for a walk while wearing a 10 year old Olympic Marseille track top,when a bloke said "Nice top mate" to me. What,a 10 year old Marseille shirt,i thought. Why would he think it's nice? Having seen the Madrid shirts worn tonight,they're 90% like my white and sky blue track top. He must've been a ManUtd fan or summat,thinking i was one too.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just sussed. There i was today taking my dog for a walk while wearing a 10 year old Olympic Marseille track top,when a bloke said "*Nice top mate*" to me. What,a 10 year old Marseille shirt,i thought. Why would he think it's nice? Having seen the Madrid shirts worn tonight,they're 90% like my white and sky blue track top. He must've been a ManUtd fan or summat,thinking i was one too.


He wasn't referring to your track top, but your mullet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> He wasn't referring to your track top, but your mullet.


Ah,if only i had hair,i could have one!


----------



## pjd57 (26 May 2018)

CL final..... I hope they both lose.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

I thought i'd seen some shoot keepers at Accy Stanley, but not as bad as this fellow.


----------



## postman (26 May 2018)

So they played Des O'Connor's Careless hands at the end,and they said what,Gary Sprake was a bad goalie.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

User said:


> View attachment 411203


So that's Man Utd and Real Madrid. Can we add Brazil to your list of "supported" teams?


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

User said:


> I believe you are also a Blackburn Rovers supporter.


Ex supporter,*as in actually watched them*  for 20 odd years,but i haven't been for 10 years. I still look out for their results though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 May 2018)

Franco's finest won the day


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

User said:


> I've actually seen the 3 teams I mentioned, not sure what your point is and why its in bold.


Er,i'm off out for a pint...byeee!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5257571, member: 43827"]Liverpool seemed to lose all self belief when Salah went off and let Real take over.[/QUOTE]
I agree.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 May 2018)

It was only ever going to be Real


----------



## Stephenite (27 May 2018)

User said:


> strange man, very strange....


I think you should change your name to @bigchiponshoulderregardingabsolutelyeverything "irislivedabroadonce"


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2018)

I missed the first half of the match last night as the pub I went to didn't have BT Sport. When I asked the staff about it, they said it would have cost £1200 for a one off license, which if true is absolutely mental.

No matter as I didn't miss much, the entertainment was all in the second half. Bale's first goal was absolutely incredible but Karius will not be wanting to see the other two back any time soon.


----------



## User6179 (27 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I missed the first half of the match last night as the pub I went to didn't have BT Sport



BT sport showed the game on YouTube for free.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2018)

When you have GB on that sort of form ,who'd be a goalie


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2018)

Eddy said:


> BT sport showed the game on YouTube for free.



Yeah, I know but I bumped into a friend and caught up with them instead.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, I know but I bumped into a friend and caught up with them instead.



Real life can be fun


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 May 2018)

Not exactly a stellar match.

Agreed that Liverpool's head went down when Mo went off but really, a top team should rise above that.

Bale's goal was stunning - even better than CR7's earlier in the comp'.

The first 'keeping howler was the worst in my book. What on earth was he thinking of? Not sure why he kicked off after as it was 100% his fault.

Staggering achievement winning Big Ears three times on the spin - every credit to RM & ZZ.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2018)

I'm glad someone pointed that you tube link out to me last night. I was thinking about listening to the final on the radio(as i was until i saw the link) and then watch the second half in one of my 2 local pubs. I was apprehensive though. I thought that by the time i got down there for the second half most watching on the tv down there would've been tanked up by then and looking for an argument if not a confrontation. I watched the 2nd leg of Liverpool's semi final down there and although it was a midweek game there were still some knobheads in, intent on causing trouble. You can spot the type. They seem to congregate together,not wearing anything to suggest they support a particular team,but they're looking around all the time to catch someone's eye then they can start arguing with them. I watched the Liverpool v Roma final in 2007 in the bar of a caravan holiday site in Rhyll. The atmosphere in the bar was scary. With it being fairly close to both Manchester and Liverpool there were lots of either fans in the bar. When Liverpool conceded a goal these Man Utd lot started cheering then started to throw bottles at the Liverpool fans who'd congregated on the other side of the bar. Believe it or not the police arrived and actually formed a "thin blue line" to segregate both sets of supporters/viewers,until the match ended then they kept the Man Utd lot in the bar while everyone else had gone back to their caravans.


----------



## gavgav (27 May 2018)

Today is the biggest game in the history of Shrewsbury Town. If we make it into the Championship then what an achievement. It will be 30 years since we last played a season up there and football was very different in those days, not so much money influence. The season we got relegated was the season I started going to matches!!

If we don’t make it.........who knows what next season will bring. History suggests a struggle.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> If we don’t make it.........who knows what next season will bring.


It'll mean another season playing at shoot holes like our "Wham Stadium"! That alone should be used by your manager as a pre-match inspirational speech!  Best wishes for today! I'd rather Stanley played Rotherham than Shrewsbury next season as it's a bit more "local" and your team deserves to go up after getting so close to automatic promotion.


----------



## MarkF (27 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> It was only ever going to be Real



Yep, just like when it mattered, Juventus picked off Tottenham = There is more to football than "running around a lot". It was alarming to watch the last 30 as Liverpool simply carried on chasing a ball that had always just gone.

Was an ok game till Bales arrival, I nearly fell off my chair when he scored, wow, one of the greatest goals I've ever seen.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> Yep, just like when it mattered, Juventus picked off Tottenham = *There is more to football than "running around a lot"*. It was alarming to watch the last 30 as Liverpool simply carried on chasing a ball that had always just gone.
> 
> Was an ok game till Bales arrival, I nearly fell off my chair when he scored, wow, one of the greatest goals I've ever seen.



Worryingly, this would seem to be Southgate’s plan for the World Cup

Graham


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Worryingly, this would seem to be Southgate’s plan for the World Cup
> 
> Graham


Hasn't that always been 'the England way'? That and 'hoof it 'oop t'middle and see if t'big lad can get on the end of it'.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Hasn't that always been 'the England way'? That and 'hoof it 'oop t'middle and see if t'big lad can get on the end of it'.



Certainly since 1990 in Italy.

Once we got past Cameroon we should have won that one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Certainly since 1990 in Italy.
> 
> Once we got past Cameroon we should have won that one.


The Arge would've beaten us in the final on a penalty shoot out,knowing England's luck.


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The Arge would've beaten us in the final on a penalty shoot out,knowing England's luck.



Nah, Argentina have been pish for ages too.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2018)




----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2018)

Sometimes we complain about our football commentators, but maybe they're not so bad after all. I couldn't put up with this bloke -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk7IHVANTLA


----------



## Dayvo (27 May 2018)

I would suspect that the Scottish FA are checking out to see if Karius has any distant Scottish relative so as to fast track him into their national team.


----------



## Hitchington (27 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> Was an ok game till Bales arrival, I nearly fell off my chair when he scored, wow, one of the greatest goals I've ever seen.


I saw an even greater one scored by Nicky Wright at Wembley in 1999


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2018)

MarkF said:


> Was an ok game till Bales arrival, I nearly fell off my chair when he scored, wow, one of the greatest goals I've ever seen.


I can't see that at all. it was good, but no more than just a standard overhead kick that's been done many times before, and often from further out too.


----------



## User6179 (27 May 2018)

Dayvo said:


> I would suspect that the Scottish FA are checking out to see if Karius has any distant Scottish relative so as to fast track him into their national team.



Scotland has had decent goalkeepers for the last 25 years, its England who has pish goalkeepers


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I can't see that at all. it was good, but no more than just a standard overhead kick that's been done many times before, and often from further out too.


Have to agree with @MarkF . I was gobsmacked with that goal. I think Liverpool were the better team until the Salah injury.......shows the lack of depth we have in certain areas...........BUT.......why the hell did he replace Salah with Lallana who hasn't played for many months. IMO it would have been better to risk Solanke.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2018)

http://newsthump.com/2018/05/27/liverpool-goalkeeper-loris-karius-named-as-new-face-of-teflon/


----------



## Dec66 (27 May 2018)




----------



## MarkF (27 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I can't see that at all. it was good, but no more than just a standard overhead kick that's been done many times before, and often from further out too.



It was in the CL final so instantly devalued most other famous overhead kick goals. It was a humdrum game till that moment, imagination, grace, pace and trajetory all came together.


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2018)

Eddy said:


> Scotland has had decent goalkeepers for the last 25 years, its England who has pish goalkeepers



Seaman was their last quality one I reckon. 

We've had quality keepers for as long as I can remember. Shame about the 10 guys in front.


----------



## Dec66 (27 May 2018)

Some fella who used to be Greg Shadwick in Brookside has offered Ramos a straightener on Twitter.


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/MarkMoraghan/status/1000783579973111810--Previous


Needless to say, he's been getting a bit of a ribbing by the Twitterati. The big blert.


----------



## gavgav (28 May 2018)

Desperate gut wrenching afternoon at Wembley for the Shrews. Football really hurts sometimes. Many won’t understand it, but I think fellow football lovers will.


----------



## Slick (28 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> Desperate gut wrenching afternoon at Wembley for the Shrews. Football really hurts sometimes. Many won’t understand it, but I think fellow football lovers will.


Yeah, just saw the goals on the news. That must have been a hard one to accept.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 May 2018)

So pleased for Will Vaulks at Rotherham though. In a profession full of self-obsessed, shallow shitebags that man shines out. A group of Falkirk fans travelled down to Wembley to support him, such was the impact he made with us.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> Desperate gut wrenching afternoon at Wembley for the Shrews. Football really hurts sometimes. Many won’t understand it, but I think fellow football lovers will.


I shared your pain yesterday. I listened to it on the radio. They say that the best team won. Well maybe they were on the day but not throughout the season. I read an article saying Shrewsbury would jump from something like 1.3 to 7.3 million in tv money rights if they'd made the Championship. Not wanting to rub salt into the wound,you've also missed out on local games against Aston Villa( a Blackburn "fan" was down the pub last night saying how great it is that Rovers will play Villa again next season,even though he hasn't been for 20 years ) ,West Brom,Stoke and Derby. Not to mention having to travel to the "Wham Stadium" on a cold wet Tuesday night in January. I'll be hoping Coventry win today in their play off final against Exeter. It'll be better for both Accy and Shrewsbury if they go up as they'll bring more fans to our grounds than Exeter will,and from our point of view Accy v Coventry is a more prestigious match than Accy v Exeter. Best wishes for next season! Shrewsbury not going up was an injustice,but as we all know football is full of injustices!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36176401
You just have to celebrate the good days on the odd occasion they come around.


----------



## gavgav (28 May 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> So pleased for Will Vaulks at Rotherham though. In a profession full of self-obsessed, shallow shitebags that man shines out. A group of Falkirk fans travelled down to Wembley to support him, such was the impact he made with us.



He was one of a number of players on show yesterday who have worked their way up from Non League, back to the Football league, after being cast aside. Proper players and as you say, an antidote to everything that is wrong with Football at the higher levels.


----------



## gavgav (28 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I shared your pain yesterday. I listened to it on the radio. They say that the best team won. Well maybe they were on the day but not throughout the season. I read an article saying Shrewsbury would jump from something like 1.3 to 7.3 million in tv money rights if they'd made the Championship. Not wanting to rub salt into the wound,you've also missed out on local games against Aston Villa( a Blackburn "fan" was down the pub last night saying how great it is that Rovers will play Villa again next season,even though he hasn't been for 20 years ) ,West Brom,Stoke and Derby. Not to mention having to travel to the "Wham Stadium" on a cold wet Tuesday night in January. I'll be hoping Coventry win today in their play off final against Exeter. It'll be better for both Accy and Shrewsbury if they go up as they'll bring more fans to our grounds than Exeter will,and from our point of view Accy v Coventry is a more prestigious match than Accy v Exeter. Best wishes for next season! Shrewsbury not going up was an injustice,but as we all know football is full of injustices!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36176401
> You just have to celebrate the good days on the odd occasion they come around.



To be honest a trip to Accy will be one of the highlights of next season. A proper football club and a proper old ground. But yes, when the fixtures come out and we see where we could have been next season, that will rub it in!

Interesting Summer ahead, as our manager will be off somewhere bigger and a number of loan players return to their parent clubs (with an enhanced reputation and so no chance of us getting them back next season) and we are sure to lose players like Nolan, Agogo and Nsiala to higher division clubs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2018)

Just spotted Aberdeen announced the death of Neale Cooper


----------



## Slick (28 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Just spotted Aberdeen announced the death of Neale Cooper


Sorry to hear that, he couldn't have been that old? 

Will be for ever famous for the dyed blonde permed hair.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2018)

Slick said:


> Sorry to hear that, he duly couldn't have been that old?
> 
> Will be for ever famous for the dyed blonde permed hair.


54


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2018)

So Liverpool begin their rebuilding blah blah.






I see they have a new shirt with a new sponsor,so why is he holding up an old shirt?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2018)

User said:


> one is the main sponsor matchday jersey and the other the secondary sponsor training kits etc.


So the shirt he's wearing is a training top?


----------



## gavgav (29 May 2018)

Didn’t take long....... http://www.skysports.com/share/11389051


----------



## User6179 (30 May 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/Scott_Wordie/status/1001707573031194624


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> So Liverpool begin their rebuilding blah blah.
> View attachment 411591
> 
> 
> ...



He isn't holding the old shirt. He's holding the new shirt that was only brought out earlier this month.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 May 2018)

PaulB said:


> He isn't holding the old shirt. He's holding the new shirt that was only brought out earlier this month.


So,they've gone from wearing red to wearing burgundy. I saw one in the flesh today. It certainly isn't the red we're used to seeing Liverpool wear.


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> So,they've gone from wearing red to wearing burgundy. I saw one in the flesh today. It certainly isn't the red we're used to seeing Liverpool wear.


It's not burgundy it's red. And it's been the same colour - shirt details changed for the new one - for more than a year now so I can only assume you've not seen them on the telly or anyone wearing that shade of red in East Lancashire in that time. It's a hark back to the shade worn by the Hunt/St.John/Thompson teams of the 60s.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 May 2018)

Eddy said:


> View: https://twitter.com/Scott_Wordie/status/1001707573031194624



Ah no!,that fecking hairstyle on the one on the left,i just hate soooo much! What's all that hair on top of the head about?! There are so many around here who have that "style".


----------



## User6179 (31 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's all that hair on top of the head about?!



A good place to stash your drugs...…..


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 May 2018)

Blimey, Zidane has resigned as Real Madrid manager a few days after winning his third consecutive Champions League.

Allardyce and Moyes must have their ears pricked...


----------



## AndyRM (31 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Blimey, Zidane has resigned as Real Madrid manager a few days after winning his third consecutive Champions League.
> 
> Allardyce and Moyes must have their ears pricked...



Player power involved here IMO. Ronaldo and Bale both say they are considering there futures and a week later Zidane leaves? Nothing suspicious about that...


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jun 2018)




----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jun 2018)

*Italy 19:45 Netherlands*
They play each other tonight in a friendly,but why?!!
What have they to play for i ask?! Neither of them are going to the world cup finals,so they won't be using this match to decide on squads,positions tactics etc. Both nations will be sadly missed at the finals(shoot,i can't even wear my 2000 Italy shirt or my 1988 or my 2006 Netherland shirts during the world cup as someone will think i'm a thicko who doesn't know both teams aren't in the finals). Playing each other in a meaningless friendly must be so disheartening!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2018)

Normally I would agree, but both Italy and Holland have new coaches and are in need of shaking up their national sides so playing each other made sense. The Dutch are probably slightly ahead on the rebuild front I think.


----------



## Spartak (6 Jun 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Normally I would agree, but both Italy and Holland have new coaches and are in need of shaking up their national sides so playing each other made sense. The Dutch are probably slightly ahead on the rebuild front I think.



Watched this in a bar in Sardinia, I thought Italy looked pretty good considering the young squad, with Mancini in charge they may be a threat in the 2022 World Cup .....


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2018)

World Cup 2018.Postman is going to watch two semi finals and the Final,and that's all.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jun 2018)

postman said:


> World Cup 2018.Postman is going to watch two semi finals and the Final,and that's all.



Don't expect Eng-er-land to be on view.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2018)

User said:


> I love the world cup and will try to watch as many games as possible,


Hopefully it'll be as good as the last one with a load of goals


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2018)

User said:


> I love the world cup and will try to watch as many games as possible,



I really enjoy seeing random national teams playing, and not having it spoiled by having my own involved is great!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jun 2018)

postman said:


> World Cup 2018.Postman is going to watch two semi finals and the Final,and that's all.


Oh,so you won't be seeing any England matches then!


----------



## Dec66 (6 Jun 2018)

I'll be in Avignon for the Inguuuurluuuund match on the 18th.

Thank the Lord.

I'll be sitting quietly in a corner drinking Chais du Grillon and speaking French.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2018)

Any interest in a Fantasy World Cup league? There are free ones available via FIFA and The Sun according to my internets. Not sure which provider I'm less enthused by, but if folk fancy it I'll set one up for the CC faithful.


----------



## MiK1138 (11 Jun 2018)

AndyRM said:


> ........and not having it spoiled by having my own involved is great!


If we say that often enough Andy we might convince ourselves


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jun 2018)

Did the sweepstake at work today. 
Panama ffs


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Did the sweepstake at work today.
> Panama ffs



Could have been England!


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Did the sweepstake at work today.
> Panama ffs


Ditto!


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jun 2018)

vickster said:


> Ditto!



£100 1st
£70 2nd
£50 last 

So I’m in with a shout at £50 providing Saudi Arabia don’t have a mare !


----------



## Dec66 (11 Jun 2018)

What was the score in last night's penalty shootout?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2018)

Retro shirts are popular at the moment. https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/clip/21fc82e2-d266-45e6-90ec-f268cff4405f
Don't let your age or beer belly put you off wearing one!


----------



## Biff600 (13 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Retro shirts are popular at the moment. https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/clip/21fc82e2-d266-45e6-90ec-f268cff4405f
> Don't let your age or beer belly put you off wearing one!



I buy a new shirt each season, so all of mine are retro. (just waiting for the 18/19 season home shirt) 

And generally, most of the beer ends up on the outside !!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2018)

Biff600 said:


> (just waiting for the 18/19 season home shirt)



Which team's shirt is that?


----------



## Biff600 (13 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Which team's shirt is that?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2018)

Biff600 said:


> View attachment 414121
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414120


Ah nice to see that you support your local team! Grrr,even though you have stolen our goalkeeper.
I've just been down my local main shopping street,wearing my Holland 1988 Euro Champs shirt. Two blokes who i went to school with snubbed me as i looked at them to say hello. Pathetic! Grown men in their 50's not speaking because i have a 'foreign' shirt on.  Wait till they see me in my West Germany World Cup 1990 green away shirt. They'll probably attack me or summat!


----------



## PaulB (13 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wait till they see me in my West Germany World Cup 1990 green away shirt. They'll probably attack me or summat!



Do you know why Germany's away shirt was green? I await someone to come along and claim this isn't true (there's always someone somewhere, with a big nose who knows, who trips you up and laughs when you fall etc) BUT, I was informed that after the war no-one would play the Germans at football but Ireland, who were never actually at war with them, agreed to give them a game. The Germans wore the green after that as a tribute to Ireland for welcoming them back to the football fold.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2018)

PaulB said:


> Do you know why Germany's away shirt was green? I await someone to come along and claim this isn't true (there's always someone somewhere, with a big nose who knows, who trips you up and laughs when you fall etc) BUT, I was informed that after the war no-one would play the Germans at football but Ireland, who were never actually at war with them, agreed to give them a game. The Germans wore the green after that as a tribute to Ireland for welcoming them back to the football fold.


Well i didn't know that! That's very interesting! I'll tell an Irish friend who said when she saw it that it looked like an Ireland shirt. Now we know why.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i didn't know that! That's very interesting! I'll tell an Irish friend who said when she saw it that it looked like an Ireland shirt. Now we know why.


It's ok, it's not true.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2018)

If you want an interesting fact about Germany, here's one:
Their first ever international match was against Switzerland
Their first international match after WW2, when they became West Germany, was Switzerland
Their first game back as Germany was against Switzerland


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> It's ok, it's not true.


How do you know it isn't true?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> How do you know it isn't true?


Because they played Switzerland (twice), Turkey and Austria before they played Ireland


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Because they played Switzerland (twice), Turkey and Austria before they played Ireland


Ah,silly me. It was a good story though.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2018)

I lost a tie break question in a pub quiz about the green top thing. Apparently it's actually because green and white were the colours of the DFB at the time. Dunno if that's true, because colours for TV hadn't been invented back then, so I suspect we'll never know for certain.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Retro shirts are popular at the moment. https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/clip/21fc82e2-d266-45e6-90ec-f268cff4405f
> Don't let your age or beer belly put you off wearing one!


The only one I wear is my Celtic 1967 Lisbon top.
No adverts or logos to spoil the hoops.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ah,silly me. It was a good story though.


See what I mean!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2018)

PaulB said:


> See what I mean!


I watched a video on you tube last night. 

Watch it on 8 mins 30 secs. Are East Germany in green or is it my eyes? If they are then surely that'll mean that



AndyRM said:


> I lost a tie break question in a pub quiz about the green top thing. Apparently it's actually because green and white were the colours of the DFB at the time. Dunno if that's true, because colours for TV hadn't been invented back then, so I suspect we'll never know for certain.


this is correct. Weren't the east wearing green because they'd done so way before the country split into 2 different football organisations?


----------



## Stephenite (14 Jun 2018)

Which World Cup wall chart to download and print out?


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I watched a video on you tube last night.
> 
> Watch it on 8 mins 30 secs. Are East Germany in green or is it my eyes? If they are then surely that'll mean that
> 
> ...



fark the begrudgers Accy. I wrote in my response to you you'd get someone with a big nose determined to be right. If there's an interesting story - like the Queen of Italy's eyes for instance - use it when it suits you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2018)

yeh, who cares if it's bollocks...


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> yeh, who cares if it's bollocks...


Not me!


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jun 2018)

That’s Ronaldio isn’t bad is he


----------



## Biff600 (15 Jun 2018)

mark st1 said:


> That’s Ronaldio isn’t bad is he



I can't stand the giraffe-necked tax -dodging tw@t !!


----------



## Slick (15 Jun 2018)

Still, he isn't bad is he?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2018)

Biff600 said:


> I can't stand the giraffe-necked tax -dodging tw@t !!



I'd say the same about the HGH fuelled tax dodging dwarf from Barcelona.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Jun 2018)

Biff600 said:


> I can't stand the giraffe-necked tax -dodging tw@t !!



I’m sure he’s gutted.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2018)

Refueling the Juventus red faded to pink or not debate,last night i washed many old and not so old items on a hot wash. I put quite a few baseball and cycling caps in to get those yellow bits off,caused by sweat and body acid..so i'm told. The cycling caps came out ok,seeing as i don't think you're supposed to wash them in a machine as they fade and the plastic visors can crack when on a very fast spin,which has happened to me in the past. Anyway,i happened to wash my Croatia baseball cap. It's in the famous red and white check design. You know what's coming next don't you! Yes,it only faded on the hot wash,making the red checks turn pink! So now my oh so macho Croatia checks are a camp pink!. Am i going to wear it again? Mmm,i'll have to think about it,though it just won't be the same!


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2018)




----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2018)

AndyRM said:


>



I don't understand what this comparison is about. Please explain.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't understand what this comparison is about. Please explain.



It's about the history of Aberdeen and the reason they play in red. Originally they had white strips but their kit guy left a red sock in the wash and accidentally dyed the team's kit!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2018)

AndyRM said:


> It's about the history of Aberdeen and the reason they play in red. Originally they had white strips but their kit guy left a red sock in the wash and accidentally dyed the team's kit!


More like an attempt to show that a jock team has had more success than an English side,especially in Europe. If so,why use the 'Dingles' as an example?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> More like an attempt to show that a jock team has had more success than an English side,especially in Europe. If so,why use the 'Dingles' as an example?



Probably because they're playing each other soon? 

I can't be particularly bothered to look it up, but I suspect that Aberdeen's trophy record compares pretty favourably against a lot of English sides.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Probably because they're playing each other soon?



In a friendly,or a Europa League preliminary round? The 'Dingles' haven't been in Europe since the D-Day landings(that's an old one i know). Good luck to them i say,in a kind of good luck but we'll have a laugh when they crash out kind of way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2018)

The EFL fixtures are out. Accy's 'biggest' home game of the season against relegated Sunderland is on the 8th of December. The new stand won't be ready till the end of the year,according to the club. If it's not open by the 8th of December the capacity for the Sunderland home game will be about 3000-3500. That'd probably mean Sunderland being allocated only around 1000-1200 tickets. I don't think they'd be happy with that!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The EFL fixtures are out. Accy's 'biggest' home game of the season against relegated Sunderland is on the 8th of December. The new stand won't be ready till the end of the year,according to the club. If it's not open by the 8th of December the capacity for the Sunderland home game will be about 3000-3500. That'd probably mean Sunderland being allocated only around 1000-1200 tickets. I don't think they'd be happy with that!


Anyway,we might be bottom of the league by the time the game comes around,so we'd be better off just letting Sunderland have the whole ground because if we are bottom by then,,the home sections will only be half full!


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The EFL fixtures are out. Accy's 'biggest' home game of the season against relegated Sunderland is on the 8th of December. The new stand won't be ready till the end of the year,according to the club. If it's not open by the 8th of December the capacity for the Sunderland home game will be about 3000-3500. That'd probably mean Sunderland being allocated only around 1000-1200 tickets. I don't think they'd be happy with that!


That's what happens when these tinpot teams get promoted way above their station


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Jun 2018)

My gooner mate just received this from an uncle in Australia 







As he put it, 'what were they thinking?'


----------



## MarkF (25 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> That's what happens when these tinpot teams get promoted way above their station



As a "big club" fan (Bradford) I can assure Accy that a visit to the Wham stadium is high on the list of want-to-go away days. Entering Accy is like a time portal to the the 1950's and a visit makes us all reflect on our lives and feel so much happier when we leave.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> That's what happens when these tinpot teams get promoted way above their station


I might go the the Sunderland away game. I've heard they'll give us a 4000 ticket allocation. We'll easily take that many!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jun 2018)

MarkF said:


> and feel so much happier when we leave.



Leave to a nice place yes,but Bradford!!!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might go the the Sunderland away game. I've heard they'll give us a 4000 ticket allocation. We'll easily take that many!



The away allocation at the Stadium of Plight is 3,000 for league matches.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2018)

AndyRM said:


> The away allocation at the Stadium of Plight is 3,000 for league matches.


Best get yours early @Accy cyclist


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2018)

The Challenge Cup fixtures are out, and we couldn't even get drawn against a different colt team, I'm sick of the sight of St. Mirren...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44613988


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2018)

MarkF said:


> As a "big club" fan (Bradford) I can assure Accy that a visit to the Wham stadium is high on the list of want-to-go away days. *Entering Accy* is like a time portal to the the 1950's and a visit makes us all reflect on our lives and feel so much happier when we leave.



Jesus, that could be seriously misinterpreted


----------



## philk56 (8 Jul 2018)

Sad news about Alan Gilzean https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44757890. He was one of my favourite players growing up watching Spurs. He straddled two eras, forming great partnerships with Jimmy Greaves and Martin Chivers. He played a surprisingly low number of games for Scotland. After retirning from football became a bit of a recluse but was then 're-discovered' in the last few years.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2018)

I went to White Hart Lane a lot in the early-mid '70s. Chivers' long throw, the nick-on byGilzean at the front post and Peters to score at the back post. It happened many times. 

He wasn't a flashy player but the fans loved him.

RIP


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jul 2018)

Greaves and Gilzean were known as the G Men.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2018)

World Cup semi-final or pre-season friendly?

Mon the Loons!


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jul 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.sk...s-juventus-from-real-madrid-on-four-year-deal

Didn’t see that coming. Deal looks to be costing Juve £340 million in total over the 4 years. £500.000 a week. Blimey !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> World Cup semi-final or pre-season friendly?
> 
> Mon the Loons!
> 
> View attachment 418782


Here's the highlights, worth watching as some good goals (and you get to see me - standing behind the goals in bright blue jacket)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmQA6FFOh0k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2018)

I've just bought last season's Adidas white Accy away shirt for a quid from a charity shop. It's in very good condition. The only problem is it's a small child size. Ah well,all i need now is to find a small child i can give it to.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just bought last season's Adidas white Accy away shirt for a quid from a charity shop. It's in very good condition. The only problem is it's a small child size. *Ah well,all i need now is to find a small child i can give it to.*



I can see a new thread title here;

Urgent Legal Advice Needed Re Upcoming Court Appearance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2018)

Planet Rock news saying Chelsea have sacked Conte


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jul 2018)

They have

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...nte-sacked-chelsea-maurizio-sarri-set-replace


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2018)

It's hard to know what a manager has to do to satisfy Abramovich. Maybe he should appoint himself as manager next?


----------



## Stephenite (12 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just bought last season's Adidas white Accy away shirt for a quid from a charity shop. It's in very good condition. The only problem is it's a small child size. Ah well,all i need now is to find a small child i can give it to.


...or you could take it to a charity shop


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2018)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> It's hard to know what a manager has to do to satisfy Abramovich. Maybe he should appoint himself as manager next?



We're not doing too shabbily though since RA came on board - 15 major trophies is not a bad haul.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We're not doing too shabbily though since RA came on board - 15 major trophies is not a bad haul.



Not disputing that in the slightest, but 10 managers in 15 years is mental.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Not disputing that in the slightest, but 10 managers in 15 years is mental.



It may well be but it's the way of the world though - take a look at Barca, Real Madrid, Bayern, Athletico, Dortmund, PSG, Juventus and even Spurs over a similar period.

Arsenal and Man Utd are much lower due to the obvious reasons but even Man Utd have started to get in on the act since Fergie left.

Since RA purchased Chelsea no English team has won as many major honours (15 us and 13 Man Utd - I totted this up in my head so I hope it's correct! ).

Even Phil McNulty has acknowledged today on the Beeb sport website that RA has disproved the theory that only stability brings success.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> It's hard to know what a manager has to do to satisfy Abramovich. Maybe he should appoint himself as manager next?


As I've stated before, it would never work, he'd be unable to sack himself....


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It may well be but it's the way of the world though - take a look at Barca, Real Madrid, Bayern, Athletico, Dortmund, PSG, Juventus and even Spurs over a similar period.
> 
> Arsenal and Man Utd are much lower due to the obvious reasons but even Man Utd have started to get in on the act since Fergie left.
> 
> ...



Don't disagree with any of that.

I suppose the difference is that when the sums of money those clubs command stability isn't particularly necessary. And keeping things fresh does seem to work, though it can go badly wrong if you don't have the finances to back that model.

Funny old game!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Don't disagree with any of that.
> 
> I suppose the difference is that when the sums of money those clubs command stability isn't particularly necessary. And keeping things fresh does seem to work, though it can go badly wrong if you don't have the finances to back that model.
> 
> Funny old game!



Very apt article from the Beeb today:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44290022


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2018)

I'll never call any football match dull again after watching today's TdF stage.

I'll delete this post if anything of worth happens in the last 7.8k.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2018)

'Stan a lee' beat a 'strong' Huddersfield today.http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/07/stanley-huddersfield-3/ 
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/07/watch-coley-after-huddersfield/


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'll never call any football match dull again after watching today's TdF stage.
> 
> I'll delete this post if anything of worth happens in the last 7.8k.


Yeah i watched it. Flat and boring.


----------



## ozboz (14 Jul 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'll never call any football match dull again after watching today's TdF stage.
> 
> I'll delete this post if anything of worth happens in the last 7.8k.



I was going to watch the highlights at 7, think I’ll watch summut else ,


----------



## matiz (14 Jul 2018)

First trophy of the season for Wolves
beating Young Boys 4.0 in the54th UHREN cup


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jul 2018)

CLQs second leg at Celtic Park tonight.

Already 3-0 up against .......cant remember their name.

Nice night. Bike out. Good to go.


Edit to say that I enjoyed it.
3-0 again.
Nice night for the 15 mile round trip through the city centre and back.


----------



## User169 (18 Jul 2018)

Oxlade-Chamberlain our for a season...


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...mberlain-out-for-season-knee-injury-liverpool


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2018)

matiz said:


> First trophy of the season for Wolves
> beating Young Boys 4.0 in the54th UHREN cup
> View attachment 419353



The uhren cup? Sounds a bit pish.


----------



## Serge (18 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Oxlade-Chamberlain our for a season...
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...mberlain-out-for-season-knee-injury-liverpool


Bugger!


----------



## matiz (18 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> The uhren cup? Sounds a bit pish.



Yebbut we had the best dribblers.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Jul 2018)

mark st1 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.sk...s-juventus-from-real-madrid-on-four-year-deal
> 
> Didn’t see that coming. Deal looks to be costing Juve £340 million in total over the 4 years. £500.000 a week. Blimey !


Great move for Ronaldo. Another top club. Game played at a slower pace in Italy. Even more money.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jul 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Great move for Ronaldo. Another top club. Game played at a slower pace in Italy. Even more money.



Can’t deny he’s managed his career pretty darn well. 1-2 year stint in the far east after his Juve contract ends no doubt.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2018)

Playing with no defence...


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2018)

Scottish League Cup today, the joke became real -

East Fife 4 Forfar 5


----------



## StuAff (22 Jul 2018)

On penalties, admittedly, amazing nonetheless....


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Oxlade-Chamberlain our for a season...
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...mberlain-out-for-season-knee-injury-liverpool



Disappointing for Liverpool but also for England - I felt they could have done with him in midfield at the World Cup to add a bit of the brute strength that Lingard and Dele lack.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Disappointing for Liverpool but also for England - I felt they could have done with him in midfield at the World Cup to add a bit of the brute strength that Lingard and Dele lack.



Dont rate him was pants at Arsenal and nothing’s changed at the dippers. If your looking to strengthen England’s midfield put Shelvey in it. He can thread a ball through the eye of a needle and kick people off the park. Should have gone to Russia imo.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Dont rate him was pants at Arsenal and nothing’s changed at the dippers. If your looking to strengthen England’s midfield put Shelvey in it. He can thread a ball through the eye of a needle and kick people off the park. Should have gone to Russia imo.



That's a good call. And probably much better than Henderson.

Never thought about him at all, but he'd fit the bill very well.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2018)

mark st1 said:


> If your looking to strengthen England’s midfield put Shelvey in it.



Interesting suggestion. Rafa Benitez likes him, which is recommendation enough for me. He does have a tendency to get more bookings than goals though.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jul 2018)

Shelvey is the closest England have to Pirlo. He's seriously screwed the nut in the last year too. Not including him in England's squad was probably Southgate's biggest mistake.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Shelvey is the closest England have to Pirlo. He's seriously screwed the nut in the last year too. Not including him in England's squad was probably Southgate's biggest mistake.


I'll actually be cheering for Scottish football on Friday! Aberdeen play Burnley.https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44921895. I see now why you compared the 2 the other week. I didn't know till yesterday that they were playing each other. It's a pity that one will go out at this stage and not make the group stages,seeing as some right crap teams form obscure places will. They could've seeded the teams a bit better wouldn't you say?


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's a pity that one will go out at this stage and not make the group stages,seeing as some right crap teams form obscure places will.



More crap and obscure than Burnley? Crikey!

I know they've got historic pedigree, but it's over 50 years since Burnley last played in Europe. The seeding is probably based on more recent form. 

I hope they do well, though - I like Sean Dyche.

I vaguely remember Aberdeen being a regular European side for a few seasons in the early 80s. That beetroot-faced bloke who used to manage them at the time was quite good... wonder what ever became of him?

I've just had a look through the fixtures to see who else is in the mix. Much faded glory to be seen... Steaua Bucharest! Now they really were a very good side once upon a time - and not nearly as long ago as Burnley.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> More crap and obscure than Burnley? Crikey!



Maybe it's because i live 10 miles away from 'Dingle land',which subjects me to constant propaganda about how big they supposedly are,now that they consider themselves an established Premiership club. Their fans mocked Blackburn Rovers for ,losing to Trelleborgs in the mid 1990's in their European Cup/Champions League campaign. I hope the Dingles get a good pasting,but in a way i'd like them to get through against Aberdeen then get pasted by some crap Cypriot team or similar,providing that is if there's another preliminary round after this one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> More crap and obscure than Burnley? Crikey!
> 
> I know they've got historic pedigree, but it's over 50 years since Burnley last played in Europe. The seeding is probably based on more recent form.
> 
> ...



I wonder if Dukla Prague are in there?


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wonder if Dukla Prague are in there?



They finished 11th in the Czech league last season.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2018)

It should be a good game, but Aberdeen have just sold their best forward to Salford City which will blunt their attack somewhat. I don't blame him for leaving, McInnes was fannying about trying to turn him into a winger and it wasn't working.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Salford City



Salford City?! In the words of a famous milk advert, "who are dey"?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Salford City?! In the words of a famous milk advert, "who are dey"?



Seriously?

Accrington's chairman isn't a fan...


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Accrington's chairman isn't a fan...


Without looking it up i think Stanley's chairman accused Salford of buying promotion. Something which rattled the Mancs cage,especially arch Manc Neville.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Jul 2018)

I am thinking of setting up a cycle chat league in the fantasy premier league.
Anybody interested.?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I am thinking of setting up a cycle chat league in the fantasy premier league.
> Anybody interested.?



I'd play (badly).


----------



## Serge (24 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I am thinking of setting up a cycle chat league in the fantasy premier league.
> Anybody interested.?


I'm in.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Jul 2018)

Ok i have set it up 
https://fantasy.premierleague.com/
Code: 1098351-247780
It's not strictly CC members,if you have any friends or family who want to play bring em on


----------



## Serge (24 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Ok i have set it up
> https://fantasy.premierleague.com/
> Code: 1098351-247780
> It's not strictly CC members,if you have any friends or family who want to play bring em on


Brill, thanks for doing that. That's my afternoon sorted now!


----------



## Serge (24 Jul 2018)

Just entered my team into the Fantasy Football League. What a bloody palaver! Completely my own fault, I kept pressing the back button on my phone instead of the screen and my team kept disappearing! Sorry to the neighbours for my swearing.


----------



## Serge (24 Jul 2018)

I've just read the rules. My brain hurts.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> I've just read the rules. My brain hurts.



Fantasy football is far too much like hard work these days. I remember when you picked your team at the start of the season and that was it. Now it seems to be a full time job.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Fantasy football is far too much like hard work these days. I remember when you picked your team at the start of the season and that was it. Now it seems to be a full time job.



Agreed. All that point bonus malarkey is just daft. Will still get involved, thanks @The Central Scrutinizer!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Fantasy football is far too much like hard work these days. I remember when you picked your team at the start of the season and that was it. Now it seems to be a full time job.



I switched to Predictor two seasons back for this very reason - much simpler. Plus I am a whopping £10 ahead as I've won the enormous £5 prize pot two years in a row. 

We're big hitters in our little football punters club.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Jul 2018)

Once you have a settled team it only needs a few tweaks every gameweek.
It's definitely not hard work.


----------



## Serge (24 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Once you have a settled team it only needs a few tweaks every gameweek.
> It's definitely not hard work.


I'm looking forward to it, should be fun. I've already had to transfer Tom Ince out after he signed for Stoke. That doesn't bode well for my other selections!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> I'm looking forward to it, should be fun. I've already had to transfer Tom Ince out after he signed for Stoke. That doesn't bode well for my other selections!



I can't remember who it was now, but I had a midfielder in my side who had signed for Juventus which I hadn't realised until nearly Christmas. I just thought he was pish and kept him in the side out of pity.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jul 2018)




----------



## AndyRM (25 Jul 2018)




----------



## AndyRM (25 Jul 2018)

Sums up the gigantic disparity in money available for the leagues very neatly.


----------



## matiz (25 Jul 2018)

In Nuno's determined attempt to turn Wolves into the Portuguese national side he's offloaded Scottish international Barry Douglas to Stoke, he did a great job for us last season and will improve Stokes chances of bouncing straight back up.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Sums up the gigantic disparity in money available for the leagues very neatly.



When the BBC give more of our money to Gary Linekar than they pay for a full season of SPFL highlights you know the baw is burst.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jul 2018)

pjd57 said:


> When the BBC give more of our money to Gary Linekar than they pay for a full season of SPFL highlights you know the baw is burst.



Eejits like Doncaster running the show don't help either.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jul 2018)

Good stuff from Aberdeen so far.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2018)

pjd57 said:


> When the BBC give more of our money to Gary Linekar than they pay for a full season of SPFL highlights you know the baw is burst.



This line from the BBC match report pissed me off rather a lot...

"Burnley might have been looking for a more glamorous location for their first trip back into Europe"

In footballing achievement terms, Aberdeen are on a different planet compared to Burnley!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2018)




----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2018)

Hamilton Academicals are in the news for gaining sponsorship from a company associated with cannabis related products. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44987242 I've nothing against that,but i do have a problem with this!
"They also say the products - which include oils, sprays, vapes, sweets and *tea bags* *- are "100% non-psychoactive *or addictive" and compare them to "alcohol-free lager".
Damn,i've ordered some online!. Looks like i might as well have well ordered a box of PG Tips.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2018)

Accy Stanley play neighbours Blackburn in a friendly this afternoon. https://www.rovers.co.uk/news/2018/july/preview-accrington-stanley-v-rovers/
I'm undecided whether to go or not. Both teams are expected to field strong sides as it's both clubs last game before next week's start to their league campaigns. I'm thinking that with showers forecast there won't be much shelter available,as one side of the ground is out of bounds while the new stand is built. I think there'll be about 2,500 on with the current temp' capacity being around 3,000. If it fines up i'll most likely go to the game.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Without looking it up i think Stanley's chairman accused Salford of buying promotion. Something which rattled the Mancs cage,especially arch Manc Neville.


Manc's?


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2018)

My son is getting very excited about Liverpool's hopes for next season because of the players they've signed over the summer, but I've seen too many false dawns at Anfield over the last 30 years to start getting my hopes up just yet. Alisson and Keita should definitely be positive additions though, and Shaqiri and Fabinho add some depth to the squad.

Not been following the dealings of other clubs too closely though... neither Premier League nor beyond. So, what has your club been up to this summer and what's your verdict on their prospects for the new season?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Not been following the dealings of other clubs too closely though... neither Premier League nor beyond. So, what has your club been up to this summer and what's your verdict on their prospects for the new season?



There are rumours that my club Accrington are on the verge of selling one of our forwards to Ipswich Town for around a million pounds. He was signed up at Accy on a free transfer. That'd be good business,but who could Accy buy so late in the transfer window to replace him,even with a million quid to spend?
I think Stanley will end up about 2 thirds down the table this coming season. That would be a success!

Edit... To those who didn't know,Accy are playing in the '3rd division' for the first time ever,so i base my predictions on it being new ground for us. It's a step up,hopefully not too big a one,so i think survival in our first season would be seen as a success.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jul 2018)

With a decent keeper I think Liverpool will do well. They've not had one since Reina.

Killie have abandoned the approach of recent seasons: trying a new manager and almost entirely new starting XI which is pleasing. We've extended the contracts of some promising youth players and kept hold of older players too, only losing Mulumbu but that was expected. The speculation around Jordan Jones is a little unsettling, but at least the rumours are coming from Sunderland and not another Scottish club.

We finished 5th last season, and got to the quarter final of the cup (where we were unlucky to lose due to pish refereeing). Difficult to better that as our rivals have strengthened, but a similar outcome would be great and with Rangers next in the League Cup we have a genuine chance of another quarter final.

Closer to home, Newcastle look to be doing the usual of hoping that some free agents and cheap players will be enough to scrape survival again. Mike Ashley is a walloper, and I struggle to understand why Rafa continues tolerating his pish.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Closer to home, Newcastle look to be doing the usual of hoping that some free agents and cheap players will be enough to scrape survival again. Mike Ashley is a walloper, and I struggle to understand why Rafa continues tolerating his pish.



Holding out for a new moneybags owner? Despite Mike Ashley, I think he seems happier at Newcastle than in some of his other recent jobs - it's a different kind of pressure.


----------



## Spartak (30 Jul 2018)

I'm a Norwich City fan.....

We have brought in some decent players, Tim Krul, Kenny McLean, Jordan Rhodes & Teemu Pukki.

However I don't see us reaching the play offs, but more realistic is a top half finish ...

There are some strong teams in the Championship this season and you'll need a good squad to be competitive.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Killie have abandoned the approach of recent seasons: trying a new manager and almost entirely new starting XI which is pleasing.



Just seen you've got Steve Clarke as manager there now. Good man, I like him.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Holding out for a new moneybags owner? Despite Mike Ashley, I think he seems happier at Newcastle than in some of his other recent jobs - it's a different kind of pressure.



Yeah, I'd agree with that. He's certainly well liked by the fans, which is a bit of a change!


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Just seen you've got Steve Clarke as manager there now. Good man, I like him.



Yeah, he's a class act. If we hadn't given other teams a 9 game head start last season I reckon we'd have finished top 3.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Jul 2018)

Does anyone know which league Torquay United are playing in now? The BBC website doesn't go down that low.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Does anyone know which league Torquay United are playing in now? The BBC website doesn't go down that low.


They're in the National League South. Two steps away from the Football League. Only 2,but such big steps!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2018)

The Scottish league action starts tomorrow


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2018)

Was good to see Bobby Williamson do the half time draw at Rugby Park, it's not long since he got the all clear from cancer. A Killie legend.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2018)

Chelsea vs City in the Tinpot Community Shield.

(Not a reference to our illustrious CC member @Tin Pot )

I don't think we'll win as City are a slick, well oiled machine coming off the back of a stupendous season whereas we are in transition, to coin a phrase.

I'll be happy to see us starting to modify our game with more high pressing and attacking intent as we switch from Conte's 3-4-3 (morphing to 5-2-3) to Sarri's 4-3-3.

Wouldn't be happy with a good hiding though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2018)

Perfect start to the season


----------



## flake99please (5 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wouldn't be happy with a good hiding though.



A 2-0 loss flattered Chelsea imo. 

They were pretty toothless in attack


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2018)

flake99please said:


> A 2-0 loss flattered Chelsea imo.
> 
> They were pretty toothless in attack



Yes, the gulf showed. They had a few missing as did we but they have a better squad to fill in with so we were probably running 'lighter'.

As I said I didn't expect anything but it gives a glimpse of the size of the gap we need to close down over the next couple of seasons.

Our defence really struggled with the switch to 4 at the back - will take a while to get that operating slickly although the problem may be that some of our players may well turn out to be square pegs in round holes in the new system.

Luiz was rusty although he's not played for almost a whole season. Azpi struggles as a Fullback. Rudiger, despite playing in the WC looked rusty. Alonso seemed to not know whether he should stay back or go forward.

Still, Sarri has only just arrived so we'll have to wait to see how things progress as the season unscrolls.

Will be happy enough with a top 4 finish this season esp' if the season end sees us going well.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Aug 2018)

West Brom's new mascot is a boiler. Partick Whistle must be gutted they no longer have the weirdest one.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Still, Sarri has only just arrived so we'll have to wait to see how things progress as the season unscrolls.



He has the right approach, at least. The question is whether he will have the players... Looks like Courtois is on his way out, which will be a big loss and a hard player to replace. They really need to do everything they can to hold on to Willian and Hazard.

Still, at least they've made one fairly significant new signing this summer, unlike Spurs - what's that all about? Prudent belt-tightening because of the costs of the new stadium, or do they actually think they've already got a good enough squad? Any Spurs fans in the house want to comment?


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> He has the right approach, at least. The question is whether he will have the players... Looks like Courtois is on his way out, which will be a big loss and a hard player to replace. They really need to do everything they can to hold on to Willian and Hazard.
> 
> Still, at least they've made one fairly significant new signing this summer, unlike Spurs - what's that all about? Prudent belt-tightening because of the costs of the new stadium, or do they actually think they've already got a good enough squad? Any Spurs fans in the house want to comment?


The Spurs squad looked a bit thin to my eyes last year so I too find it odd.
Especially since they are allegedly open to offers for Dembele, Alderweireld and Rose.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Still, at least they've made one fairly significant new signing this summer, unlike Spurs - what's that all about? Prudent belt-tightening because of the costs of the new stadium, or do they actually think they've already got a good enough squad? Any Spurs fans in the house want to comment?



I have no knowledge of any near-future purchases that Pochettino may be interested in. It wouldn't surprise me if he goes for two-three signings right before the deadline at the end of August once the other European leagues start and sees which players are surplus or out of favour.

Tottenham have a good squad but not good enough to win the Premier League this year: and those (imagined) two-three signings (I suspect might happen) will probably be super-potential youngsters in Germany/Belgium/Holland or in his native Argentina.

I don't think the cost involved with the new stadium will curtail big purchases: Daniel Levy knows that success leads to BIG profits and being in the Champions League again isn't enough. They have to win it - and new signings will go a long way to achieving that.

I hope.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if he goes for two-three signings right before the deadline at the end of August



The Premier League transfer deadline is this Thursday, isn't it? I know the window closes at the end of August for the rest of Europe - will Premier League clubs still be able to do deals with European clubs after this Thursday?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> The Premier League transfer deadline is this Thursday, isn't it? I know the window closes at the end of August for the rest of Europe - will Premier League clubs still be able to do deals with European clubs after this Thursday?



You are indeed correct. The clubs voted to bring the date forward, but it seems to be backfiring.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ret-voting-early-transfer-window-closure.html

Apologies for the Mail link, but Charles Sale is an old cricket team mate of mine from the mid 1970s.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2018)

I like the principle behind closing the window early but doing it in a World Cup year probably wasn't the brightest idea.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Ok i have set it up
> https://fantasy.premierleague.com/
> Code: 1098351-247780
> It's not strictly CC members,if you have any friends or family who want to play bring em on



Anyone else?


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Anyone else?


Please, get your teams in. You can all laugh at my abject failure to get any sort of coherent team together. You can even call me Jose.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Aug 2018)

Jose


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Jose


Not yet, at least give me a month to screw it up!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2018)

@Pro Tour Punditry 
If you haven't seen already, a nice piece in the Guardian about Scottish Borders lower league footy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry
> If you haven't seen already, a nice piece in the Guardian about Scottish Borders lower league footy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2018)

Another fantastic performance and another win


----------



## matiz (11 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another fantastic performance and another win [/QUO




I told all my mates to back your lot for promotion this season, my opinion was strengthened,when we sold you Barry Douglas,who should provide a few assists and free kick opportunitys.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Aug 2018)

Stanley got their first League One points. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45066832

http://www.skysports.com/watch/vide...ue-one/11470392/bristol-rovers-1-2-accrington


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2018)

First game of the season in the amateur game, and a 3-2 home win against a young team from Berwick.
Forfar had a fine 2-0 away win against Dumbarton, after last week's 3-1 home defeat to Airdrie.
Hibs play tomorrow.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another fantastic performance and another win



I thought Leicester lost, but you're right, it was a fantastic performance.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

Watford got off to a good start.


----------



## matiz (11 Aug 2018)

We got away with a draw but with most of our team only just been introduced to each other I'm sure we will improve.


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2018)

Two wins out of two for Pompey. 
Tomorrow: Come on Burnley!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2018)

Just got this little treasure. Took me a while to find a decent, well looked after copy. 

The day I was born. 
The result. 3-2 to Chelsea.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Aug 2018)

Great start to the season, rock bottom after one game


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Hibs play tomorrow.


1-1 away to St. Johnstone


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Great start to the season, rock bottom after one game



Tough opening game for you to be fair - wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Tough opening game for you to be fair - wouldn't read too much into it.


A lot of new players and a new manager, it will take time for everything to bed in. We played one of the two teams you don't want for your opening game, Man City being the other.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> A lot of new players and a new manager, it will take time for everything to bed in. We played one of the two teams you don't want for your opening game, Man City being the other.



Same here in West London - Sarri and the new players will take a good while to settle in. Mind you, a couple of poor results, which will happen. and the media will be all over us. 

All the best for the season ahead.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Just got this little treasure. Took me a while to find a decent, well looked after copy.
> 
> The day I was born.
> The result. 3-2 to Chelsea.
> ...



Does this mean mid February we're going to see a load of posts from you about things you like...?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Aug 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> A lot of new players and a new manager, it will take time for everything to bed in. We played one of the two teams you don't want for your opening game, Man City being the other.



I never expected anything out of this game but we gave them to much respect and didn't turn up.
Leicester against man utd,newcastle against tottenham they both gave it a go against better opposition.
We have had a good transfer window but we looked blood awful today.

Rant Over!


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> A lot of new players and a new manager, it will take time for everything to bed in. We played one of the two teams you don't want for your opening game, Man City being the other.



Yeah, that was a bit of an unfortunate hand to be dealt by the fixtures computer, but at least you've got that one out of the way! To make matters worse, Liverpool do seem to have hit the ground running and Keita has slotted into the team like he's been playing with them for years - he looks really classy. Far too early to start getting any hopes up though...


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2018)

Barnet have started the new season down in the National league poorly. A 0-0 draw at Aldershot, a 1-1 draw at home to Braintree and a 1-2 loss at home to Eastleigh. This is going to be a long season I think.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

Oh no,i can't stand it when players suck their thumbs,especially when it's one of our own!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2018)

I am currently at Dens Park, Dundee Colts v Hibs Colts in the Irn Bru Cup. It's dour.


----------



## Serge (14 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I am currently at Dens Park, Dundee Colts v Hibs Colts in the Irn Bru Cup. It's dour.
> View attachment 424529


I don't think any attendance records are going to be broken tonight. At least the queue at the bar shouldn't be problematical.


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2018)

Barnet not doing very well tonight. 0-2 away to Harrogate Town so far


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2018)

2-2

Penalties


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2018)

Might only be first round of the league cup and we made 8 changes, but another win.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 2-2
> 
> Penalties


And Dundee Colts win 4-3 on pens


----------



## PaulB (15 Aug 2018)

There's no video of them doing this one yet so this will have to suffice.

HMHB - Swerving the Checkatrade.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6--9CzajCNA


Oh let me gaze upon your curves, instead of Ipswich Town reserves! The man's an absolute genius!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Aug 2018)

Total capitulation on a momentous scale last night for Accrington Stanley,losing 6-1 away at horriblehttp://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._after_Accrington_Stanley_s_win_at_Mansfield/Mansfield! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/08/mansfield-stanley-6/


----------



## MarkF (15 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Total capitulation on a momentous scale last night for Accrington Stanley,losing 6-1 away at horriblehttp://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._after_Accrington_Stanley_s_win_at_Mansfield/Mansfield! http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/08/mansfield-stanley-6/



Never been much of a cup team since you stopped fielding ineligible players.........

Bradford's teutonic masterplan to alienate it's remaining fan base coming along nicely, following a 0-2 reverse on Satdi at home v Barnsley utilising an entertaining system that produced, er, no shots on goal, at all..........we topped that last night by exiting the cup v the mighty Macc lads.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> Bradford's teutonic masterplan to alienate it's remaining fan base coming along nicely, following a 0-2 reverse on Satdi at home v Barnsley utilising an entertaining system that produced, er, no shots on goal, at all..........we topped that last night by exiting the cup v the mighty Macc lads.



Is watching Barnsley still just like watching Brazil?

I used to have a colleague who was a devoted Tyke and that was his mantra.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2018)

PaulB said:


> There's no video of them doing this one yet so this will have to suffice.
> 
> HMHB - Swerving the Checkatrade.
> ...
> Oh let me gaze upon your curves, instead of Ipswich Town reserves! The man's an absolute genius!



Top stuff.

Here's another great, vaguely footy-related tune that's getting a lot of airplay on 6music at the moment - Total Football by Parquet Courts

View: https://youtu.be/sP9l9HBJ1o0


The significance of the title is spelled out in the final verse - though I have no idea who Tom Brady is:

Swapping parts and roles
Is not acting, but
Rather
Emancipation
From expectation
Collectivism and autonomy
Are not mutually exclusive
Those who find discomfort
In your goals of liberation
Will be issued
No apology
And fark Tom Brady


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Top stuff.
> 
> Here's another great, vaguely footy-related tune that's getting a lot of airplay on 6music at the moment - Total Football by Parquet Courts
> 
> ...




Wrong kind of football, but it's a good sentiment. Tom Brady is the Patriots QB, a divisive figure amongst fans of the game.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Wrong kind of football, but it's a good sentiment. Tom Brady is the Patriots QB, a divisive figure amongst fans of the game.



Ah! I see. Is 'total football' also a concept in the NFL then? If it is, they must have borrowed the idea from soccer.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Ah! I see. Is 'total football' also a concept in the NFL then? If it is, they must have borrowed the idea from soccer.



Absolutely no idea. I'd be surprised, given the way the game is played.


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2018)

Wilf Zaha has signed a 5 year deal for £120k per week. 

That’s a £30miilion contract. 

But he gives 10% of his gross earnings to charity. 

So he will be donating £12k a week to charity. Not all footballers are bad.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Aug 2018)

Athletico Madrid played well beating Real Madrid last night in the European Super Cup - good match to watch.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Absolutely no idea. I'd be surprised, given the way the game is played.



Yes, my thoughts exactly. But even with the Tom Brady* reference, they're clearly still talking about _proper_ football - note the Panini stickers in the vid.

Anyway, I just love the idea of Total Football as a metaphor for Marxism... and does that make Johan Cruyff football's Lenin?


*I looked him up. Great QB. Trump supporter. Ugh.


----------



## MarkF (16 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Is watching Barnsley still just like watching Brazil?
> 
> I used to have a colleague who was a devoted Tyke and that was his mantra.



As long as I can remember, back into the 80's, Barnsley have played "good" football, why this should be when Bradford have spent much of that time hoofing to and fro, I have no idea. They are certain to go up, again.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Aug 2018)

I was leaving off my bike to a mechanic last night to get some work done. He lives down in Larne, so on the way back I popped into the local football ground as there was a junior game on. To give the back story, Larne are a club who dabbled in the top flight of Irish League (Northern Irish Premiership) in the past but for the last decade or so have languished in the Championship (NI 2nd division). Football clubs over here don't benefit from any tv money unlike their Scottish and English counterparts to varying degrees, so therefore most clubs are skint. Larne were in such a bad way that the board decided to randomly contact a businessman who was raised in the town years ago. Kenny Bruce is the multi millionaire owner of property sales company Purple Bricks. Kenny, now living stateside, has subsequently pumped tens of thousands, rumoured more, into the club making them the 'Man City of the Irish League'. So I was just interested to see the new pitch, no longer with the infamous slope, new boardroom, ongoing seating, terracing and grounds work. It is also rumoured they're paying 'full time' wages, outbidding the likes of Linfield (my team) for signings. It'll be interested to see if this ends up going the way of Chelsea/Man City (relatively of course) or more like Gretna.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2018)

Looks very good, but the pitch still has its slope.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Aug 2018)

How lovely that the demonisation of football fans continues...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45205626


----------



## mark st1 (16 Aug 2018)

Could be worse you could all be Maidenhead fans


----------



## Dec66 (16 Aug 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45213615

32? Just a pup by refereeing standards.


----------



## MarkF (16 Aug 2018)

I was reading about the financial loses of Purple Bricks the other day, about £30m I think. It's time I thought of a stupid tech idea, make mega losses and spunk £m's of them getting those crackpot Germans out of Bradford City.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2018)

Dec66 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45213615
> 
> 32? Just a pup by refereeing standards.



Strange one. I'm suspecting he may have jumped before he was pushed but there is no real detail of anything.


----------



## matiz (17 Aug 2018)

Ref Roger East aged 53 has been took off the premier league and EFL list for failing his fitness test, it must get tough at his age to keep up the pace, he reffed 18 top flight games last year.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Strange one. I'm suspecting he may have jumped before he was pushed but there is no real detail of anything.



He's a Huddersfield Town fan, apparently. Maybe someone got upset at him chanting "Up The Terriers".


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Strange one. I'm suspecting he may have jumped before he was pushed but there is no real detail of anything.



The wording of the statement makes it rife for speculation though...

I'm saying he's on the run after pulling off a massive bank robbery and is fleeing to Honduras before the rozzers catch up with him.

Don't forget, you heard that rumour here first.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2018)

I reckon he was caught in a compromising position in Fergie's wine cellar.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> The wording of the statement makes it rife for speculation though...
> 
> I'm saying he's on the run after pulling off a massive bank robbery and is fleeing to Honduras before the rozzers catch up with him.
> 
> Don't forget, you heard that rumour here first.


I think it's more likely that he would be dogged with controversy if he carried on.


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Terriers





Dec66 said:


> dogged



The Telegraph reckon it's related to a video posted on social media but don't give any more detail than that. Your cryptic allusions suggest you might know more about the content of this video.

I don't think I want to know any more detail, tbh.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Aug 2018)

There's been rabid speculation about the content.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2018)

I really hope you all get fed up of me posting in this thread, another win on the board


----------



## 13 rider (18 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I really hope you all get fed up of me posting in this thread, another win on the board


Don't most season start like this for your team. Then we now what happens


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Don't most season start like this for your team. Then we now what happens



This season feels different, mind you I said the same last year


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2018)

I think they found out that Bobby Madley had lied about his age.
Or his wife did


----------



## StuAff (18 Aug 2018)

Pompey won, three wins out of three & now second (on goal difference) to Posh. And the neighbours lost (thank you Everton).


----------



## mark st1 (18 Aug 2018)




----------



## StuAff (18 Aug 2018)

Arsenal fans are probably thinking of another Emery's catchphrase at the moment. They like the Gunners, but they are awful. Well, probably not that bad...from the reports they could, perhaps should have won it, easily. But Chelsea are also a work in progress. Not terribly convincing for either side's prospects.


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2018)

Another defeat at home for Barnet, 0-3 to Ebbsfleet. We are making our challenge for relegation early this season.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2018)

0-0 for Forfar in a home game v Stranraer.
A defeat in a cup tie in the amateur game, losing 5-1 after being the better team for 70 minutes and then going into meltdown for the final 20 minutes; we were 1-0 up and then had a stonewall penalty denied, they equalised about 2 minutes later and we went all to shite. We play then again in the league at home on Tuesday so I am hoping we'll bounce back.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Killie are on TV against Rangers at 12.30 today for anyone interested. We've started pretty well this season and probably represent the toughest domestic opponents thus far for the sainted Gerrard, who will want to avoid slipping up.

I've only seen match reports for them and it seems like he's got them playing even dirtier than usual so hopefully we'll emerge with a win and no injuries.


----------



## Slick (19 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Killie are on TV against Rangers at 12.30 today for anyone interested. We've started pretty well this season and probably represent the toughest domestic opponents thus far for the sainted Gerrard, who will want to avoid slipping up.
> 
> I've only seen match reports for them and it seems like he's got them playing even dirtier than usual so hopefully we'll emerge with a win and no injuries.


Actually, they have been getting stronger with each passing game and have been a joy to watch the last few games. You know the red card in Aberdeen was rescinded and McCrorie has never been described as being a dirty player but why let that get in the way of old prejudice. 

I'm looking forward to today's game, just a shame I rarely go to away games even if it is only 20 minutes drive from here. Difficult one to predict for me especially as Kilmarnock have come out the blocks pretty much where they left off last season but obviously I reckon Rangers should shade a tough encounter.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> Actually, they have been getting stronger with each passing game and have been a joy to watch the last few games. You know the red card in Aberdeen was rescinded and McCrorie has never been described as being a dirty player but why let that get in the way of old prejudice.
> 
> I'm looking forward to today's game, just a shame I rarely go to away games even if it is only 20 minutes drive from here. Difficult one to predict for me especially as Kilmarnock have come out the blocks pretty much where they left off last season but obviously I reckon Rangers should shade a tough encounter.



Like I said, I'm going off match reports. Hadn't known about the rescinded red card, fair enough. 

You'd be lucky to get a ticket for today I think. Pretty sure you sold your allocation quickly and with MJ gone we've tightened up on allowing away fans into home sections.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2018)

Accy drew yesterday at home to Charlton,so that's a loss,a win and a draw from our first three games in League 1. I would've taken that if offered before the start of the season. Out of the four promoted teams only Coventry are higher than Stanley and that's by a one more goal scored margin. Luton and Wycombe are in the relegation places with just one point each. Yesterday's attendance was something like 2260. Some fans were moaning saying we should be getting more,but that's around 700 more than we'd have got if we'd have played the match in League 2. Charlton brought around 400 fans which was the norm for that division. 700 more fans is around a 40% increase on the League 2 days.

Edit.... I'll be going to our away game at Fleetwood in a month's time,not just for the game itself,but for the 'battle of the Scousers'! Our manager is a bit of a hot head and him and Joey Barton squaring up to each other in the dug outs should be fun!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Hm. Killie have dropped the usually reliable Jamie MacDonald and given a debut to our loanee keeper FROM Watford, Bachmann. Big game to be taking a gamble like that I think!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

What a shame we don't have VAR in Scotland...


----------



## User6179 (19 Aug 2018)

Killie pitch with its first victim of the day


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> Killie pitch with its first victim of the day



The commentators love a wee mention of the pitch. There is absolutely no evidence that it causes more injuries than grass. I'm not a fan of it like, but the excuses are laughable. I liked it during the Locke/Clarke/McCulloch era when other managers would blame it for everything before a match, and then beat us...

Anyway, I take it back @Slick - Rangers are playing some decent stuff. Pretty even game really, and given the disallowed goal it's probably a fair scoreline, though the first goal was very lucky.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

BT advertising the Motherwell v Rangers game next week using Celtic and Rangers footage was poor. I'd not be impressed if I was a Motherwell fan.


----------



## User6179 (19 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> There is absolutely no evidence that it causes more injuries than grass



There is, especially for serious knee injuries.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy drew yesterday at home to Charlton,so that's a loss,a win and a draw from our first three games in League 1. I would've taken that if offered before the start of the season. Out of the four promoted teams only Coventry are higher than Stanley and that's by a one more goal scored margin. Luton and Wycombe are in the relegation places with just one point each. Yesterday's attendance was something like 2260. Some fans were moaning saying we should be getting more,but that's around 700 more than we'd have got if we'd have played the match in League 2. Charlton brought around 400 fans which was the norm for that division. 700 more fans is around a 40% increase on the League 2 days.
> 
> Edit.... I'll be going to our away game at Fleetwood in a month's time,not just for the game itself,but for the 'battle of the Scousers'! Our manager is a bit of a hot head and him and Joey Barton squaring up to each other in the dug outs should be fun!



You can check out L-S-A whilst you are there!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> There is, especially for serious knee injuries.



I would be interested to see it. Last I read about it was a season long study of a Scandinavian league which found nothing significant. This was a few years back when astro was nowhere near as good as it is these days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> What a shame we don't have VAR in Scotland...



And elsewhere in the rest of the country. Short sighted of the Premier League imo to want another year of testing at the very least.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Cheers Barasic! Another reason for me to have a soft spot for Croatia.


----------



## User6179 (19 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I would be interested to see it. Last I read about it was a season long study of a Scandinavian league which found nothing significant. This was a few years back when astro was nowhere near as good as it is these days.



I am sure it has been known for years that Astro pitches cause certain injuries more than natural grass.


----------



## MarkF (19 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Edit.... I'll be going to our away game at Fleetwood in a month's time,not just for the game itself,but for the 'battle of the Scousers'! Our manager is a bit of a hot head and him and Joey Barton squaring up to each other in the dug outs should be fun!



I'l be going there soon, drive to Blackpool and then me and my son will ride up to Fleetwood on folders, mainly because there is knack all to do to keep you occupied in Fleetwood between parking up & waiting for the KO, yep I've been to the market thank you................

Bradford lost again but had a whopping 2 shots yesterday in a one sided game v Southend. Pics appearing on the forum of our clearly bonkers egomaniacal chairman shouting what appears to be instructions to our hapless "manager", the one who we poached from our under 18's after a 3 month world wide search for anybody who'd work under the wacko Germans.


----------



## MarkF (19 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> I am sure it has been known for years that Astro pitches cause certain injuries more than natural grass.



In the early 80's I can recall leaving every game with blood streaming down my legs and sand encrusted in the wounds!

Things have come on a lot and as an ex-junior coach, I've never seen one injury caused by 3G turf but I've seen hundreds caused by ill maintained grass pitches. I'd have it in L1 & 2 it makes so much sense.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> I am sure it has been known for years that Astro pitches cause certain injuries more than natural grass.



That's the thing that doesn't convince me, that it's "known". That's fine to say but I've not seen the evidence to back it up. I'll find the link to that Scandi study later. It didn't look at long term effects from what I remember.


----------



## MarkF (19 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> That's the thing that doesn't convince me, that it's "known". That's fine to say but I've not seen the evidence to back it up. I'll find the link to that Scandi study later. It didn't look at long term effects from what I remember.


 
I'd expect more knee wear on the old plastic turf but on 3G? Possibly, but it has a lot of give, more than a summer grass pitch and is always predictable.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> I'd expect more knee wear on the old plastic turf but on 3G? Possibly, but it has a lot of give, more than a summer grass pitch and is always predictable.



Keep up old man, we're on 4G these days. So I guess the pitches can travel through time or something?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Oh well, game over. 

I will now seek entertainment via the mummification of Katic.


----------



## Slick (19 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Oh well, game over.
> 
> I will now seek entertainment via the mummification of Katic.


Descent battle that would have had us struggling last season so definite improvements from our point of view. Usual mix of penalty claims, goals that never were and basic defensive errors, but that 3rd goal was class.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Aug 2018)

I think City have the Premier League in the bag already.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2018)

Arsenal v West Ham next week - an important battle in the relegation dogfight.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Aug 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Arsenal v West Ham next week - an important battle in the relegation dogfight.


Arsenal couldn't dogfight with a Chihuahua!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> Descent battle that would have had us struggling last season so definite improvements from our point of view. Usual mix of penalty claims, goals that never were and basic defensive errors, but that 3rd goal was class.



It was annoyingly well worked. 

Good game, and now we can concentrate on winning the league.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Aug 2018)




----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2018)

I see Watford are in a champions league spot.


----------



## smutchin (19 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Keep up old man, we're on 4G these days. So I guess the pitches can travel through time or something?



They’re great for streaming Netflix.


----------



## smutchin (19 Aug 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think City have the Premier League in the bag already.



Listened to the R5 commentary. Sounds like they should have scored several more than they did. Bringing Sane on late in the game was just cruel. 

Not every team they play will roll over as easily as Huddersfield though, and they did let in a soft goal.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2018)

The other Manchester team arn't doing too well on the south coast


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> The other Manchester team arn't doing too well on the south coast


Are Brighton going to hang on......15 mins plus injury and still 3.1 up.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2018)

Hopefully.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> there is knack all to do to keep you occupied in Fleetwood between parking up & waiting for the KO, yep I've been to the market thank you........



Yes,but have you tried their 'delicious kippers' yet? You* must* try their 'delicious kippers'!


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2018)

With a poached egg and bread and butter?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2018)

[


Paulus said:


> With a poached egg and bread and butter?




What the fffffffuuuuuucccccckkkkk!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2018)

Good result for Brighton beating Man Utd.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Aug 2018)

So, Big Sam's next big pay day early December 18? Manchester united or Arsenal? Doubt it but it would be amusing.

Personally think Mourinho wants out


----------



## ozboz (20 Aug 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think City have the Premier League in the bag already.



Id like to think so !!
but its a long way off yet as we all know , come xmas and we may have a better picture,


----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2018)




----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2018)

A bit blurred,but you can see that the new stand's coming along nicely.


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Aug 2018)

These days,I have little interest in football, but I see today that Jimmy McIlroy has passed away. You probably have to be a serious old fart to remember him in his pomp, but he was a class act in a very good Burnley team.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> These days,I have little interest in football, but I see today that Jimmy McIlroy has passed away. You probably have to be a serious old fart to remember him in his pomp, but he was a class act in a very good Burnley team.


Without looking it up i think he was part of their 1960 League Championship winning side. I thought he died a long long time ago! "Oh no, not me
We never lost control
You're face to face
With the man who sold the world"

Sorry,i couldn't resist!


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Without looking it up i think he was part of their 1960 League Championship winning side. I thought he died a long long time ago! "Oh no, not me
> We never lost control
> You're face to face
> With the man who sold the world"
> ...


I'm sure your post makes sense to somebody, but it is certainly not me !


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2018)

PALACE ARE ENRAGED!
PALACE ARE ENGAGED! 

awesome commentary.


----------



## SteveF (20 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> PALACE ARE ENRAGED!
> PALACE ARE ENGAGED!
> 
> awesome commentary.



Not another royal wedding??


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2018)

SteveF said:


> Not another royal wedding??



Haha, missed that....


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Aug 2018)

Accy up to 7th after last night's win at pointless Oxford. http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/08/oxford-stanley-2/
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/08/watch-coley-after-oxford/
We could drop a few places after tonight's games,but our two wins a draw and one defeat is more than we could have hoped for.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2018)

Re the astro v grass chat from Sunday:

http://www.heraldscotland.com/sport...-and-can-pass-astroturf-test-by-doing-the-11/


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Re the astro v grass chat from Sunday:
> 
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/sport...-and-can-pass-astroturf-test-by-doing-the-11/



This is the problem when parties with a vested interest mistake 'a vested interest' for 'technical expertise'. (See also: the cycling helmet debate)


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2018)

This popped up on my Facebook earlier. Pick your dream 5 a side team from the following:






Lekovic
Brophy
Shankland
Brown
Aguero


----------



## Slick (24 Aug 2018)

Another great night at Ibrox last night. A bit disappointing that it's only a 1 goal advantage as with better decision making and a bit more composure, it could have been so much better. Once again, the Russians are no mugs and the return leg is far from a foregone conclusion but I'm hopeful we will score over there to allow us to progress.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2018)

Stanley are away at Blackpool tomorrow. We're supposed to be taking about 750-1000 fans,which i think's a bit optimistic. I reckon we'll take about 450-550,but we'll wait and see. Even if we do take a thousand,the ground will look and sound empty as the Blackpool fans are still boycotting home games so they don't put money in the Oyston owners bank accounts.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> Another great night at Ibrox last night. A bit disappointing that it's only a 1 goal advantage as with better decision making and a bit more composure, it could have been so much better. Once again, the Russians are no mugs and the return leg is far from a foregone conclusion but I'm hopeful we will score over there to allow us to progress.



Big Lafferty make an appearance? Hoping the big man settles in well again as I know a few Gers who aren't too fussed on him returning.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Aug 2018)

We're (Linfield) are away to Cliftonville tomorrow. It's the first time since the 70's that our fans will be allowed to make their own way to their ground. Since 1998 we've been bussed in via a police escort and herded in and out of the ground due to safety concerns. Before that, all games between the sides had to be played elsewhere. To be honest, it's one of my favourite away games maybe because of that edge. I'm really hoping tomorrow passes off peacefully, which I cannot see why it wouldn't, and most importantly we leave with 3 points in the bag.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Big Lafferty make an appearance? Hoping the big man settles in well again as I know a few Gers who aren't too fussed on him returning.



He came on for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Big Lafferty make an appearance? Hoping the big man settles in well again as I know a few Gers who aren't too fussed on him returning.


I was one of them but now he's here he'll get the usual 100% backing from me. 

Looking at the team now, it looks like they have different options now for setting up how they want to play and the big guy will certainly bring another option.

As already noted, he came on the last 20 minutes or more and was booked almost immediately. He put in a shift but by that time the service was sparse at best and the Russians stuck to their game plan reasonably well.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2018)

Everybody run @Supersuperleeds will be along soon praising some team from Yorkshire .
Good win for the foxes late late winner


----------



## StuAff (25 Aug 2018)

A draw for Pompey, but it's still a point, still third (on GD). And thank you Leicester!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Everybody run @Supersuperleeds will be along soon praising some team from Yorkshire .
> Good win for the foxes late late winner



 am I allowed to say WGUAFC


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> am I allowed to say WGUAFC



Sure, but WTFDIM?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Sure, but WTFDIM?



We're Going Up As F***** Champions


----------



## matiz (25 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We're Going Up As F***** Champions [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I hope so cos I got 10/1
> Portugal did well holding City to a draw


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2018)

It is confirmed: Becker and Van Dijk are the new Grobelaar and Hansen. A few things the keeper did today were soooo reminiscent of Ol' Wobbly Legs that I expect to be hearing reports very soon of him being filmed in clandestine meetings with shady middle eastern businessmen.


----------



## marshmella (25 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> Another great night at Ibrox last night. A bit disappointing that it's only a 1 goal advantage as with better decision making and a bit more composure, it could have been so much better. Once again, the Russians are no mugs and the return leg is far from a foregone conclusion but I'm hopeful we will score over there to allow us to progress.


How's Connor Goldson doing for you? A fella i work with remembers him as a young lad at Wolves looked promising although got released.


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2018)

marshmella said:


> How's Connor Goldson doing for you? A fella i work with remembers him as a young lad at Wolves looked promising although got released.


He's proving to be an excellent addition. You can tell there is class there and he has managed a goal or two and man of the match performances once or twice.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We're Going Up As F***** Champions



I hope so. Having a strong Leeds side back in the Premiership would be fantastic, if only for the away day rucks


----------



## marshmella (25 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> He's proving to be an excellent addition. You can tell there is class there and he has managed a goal or two and man of the match performances once or twice.


Long may it continue mate


----------



## marshmella (25 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We're Going Up As F***** Champions


Is super Baz still doing the business for you?. We were gutted to see him leave


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

A decent 2-0 home win today for Forfar against Stennie
Hibs drew 1-1 at home to Aberdeen
In the amateur game there was a lack of refs, so we didn't have a game, so I used the time to travel to Hawick to look for a new chair for my dog*

*I bet not many people will be able to say they have done that today; and, no, it's not a euphemism


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2018)

marshmella said:


> Is super Baz still doing the business for you?. We were gutted to see him leave


He has been the dogs dangly bits so far


----------



## AndyRM (26 Aug 2018)

Pish game at Rugby Park yesterday. Not helped by some woeful refereeing. The standard of officials in Scotland is generally dreadful.

Craig Levein is a total dinosaur when it comes to football. Just signs massive guys and hopes the hit and hope approach will work.


----------



## MarkF (26 Aug 2018)

Garbage, Bradford 1- 2 Wycombe, going down.


----------



## Slick (26 Aug 2018)

Motherwell v Rangers about to start on BT Sport for those interested to see if the revival continues. 

Motherwell haven't started in their usual manner but even in the glory days of the past, they always managed to give Rangers a stern test.


----------



## Slick (26 Aug 2018)

marshmella said:


> How's Connor Goldson doing for you? A fella i work with remembers him as a young lad at Wolves looked promising although got released.


Haha, would you believe he just slipped letting Motherwell through on goal to open the scoring. Don't ask me about any other players.


----------



## marshmella (26 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> Haha, would you believe he just slipped letting Motherwell through on goal to open the scoring. Don't ask me about any other players.


I hope i aint jinxed him


----------



## mark st1 (26 Aug 2018)

Maidenheads first win of the season in front of the BT Sport cameras  a hard fought but justified 3-2 win with Maidstone scoring an OG in the 91st minute. Happy days


----------



## J1888 (27 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> Haha, would you believe he just slipped letting Motherwell through on goal to open the scoring. Don't ask me about any other players.



Looks an improvement on your previous CBs that’s for sure, but like many centre backs, still prone to a gaffe.

Looking forward to 2 September, hoping Celtic finally raise their game - haven’t played well since we beat you 5-0 in all honesty.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I hope so. Having a strong Leeds side back in the Premiership would be fantastic, if only for the away day rucks


Does Billy Bremner still play for them ?


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2018)

Barnet's first three points on the board at the weekend. The only way is up, can't go down any further


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2018)

An interesting stat I just read (yes, I know.....but I enjoyed this one.
In 3 matches Man City have had 129 touches in the opposition penalty area.

In 2 matches Utd have had just 25.

Salah on his own has had 30.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2018)

Well MOTD lived up to its usual crap reputation lat night.

Having watched Newcastle vs Chelsea live it was one of the most lop-sided Premier League games I have ever seen. Possession 18% vs 82%. 913 passes made with 838 successful. The second highest number of successful passes within a game in PL history

Newcastle basically played very deep in a 1-5-4 which was very well drilled and executed I have to say. However, they foraged forward over the half way line maybe a dozen times in the whole 90+ minutes..

Watching the edited footage you would've thought the game was evenly balanced. 

Jeez! I wish there was a decent football magazine show to watch on match day.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> An interesting stat I just read (yes, I know.....but I enjoyed this one.
> In 3 matches Man City have had 129 touches in the opposition penalty area.
> 
> In 2 matches Utd have had just 25.
> ...



Hated adored never ignored


----------



## Slick (27 Aug 2018)

J1888 said:


> Looks an improvement on your previous CBs that’s for sure, but like many centre backs, still prone to a gaffe.
> 
> Looking forward to 2 September, hoping Celtic finally raise their game - haven’t played well since we beat you 5-0 in all honesty.


Yeah, can't argue with that, other than if it was only that one gaffe you could accept it but that was his worst game since joining and it makes you wonder if he can handle the bigger, stronger front lines. 

I'm looking forward to it as well, always do always will. It's the game that takes care of itself and if you can't raise your game for it you shouldn't be there.


----------



## MarkF (27 Aug 2018)

Gutted, it's just not right...........we've been in a tailspin since he was sacked, for god knows what.

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ited-appoint160stuart-mccall-as-new160manager


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2018)

"_Lads, it's Tottenham_"


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2018)

Oops.....
Is Jose going to win the sack race?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Hated adored never ignored


Pumped by Spurs. Doesn't rhyme. But it's true.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well MOTD lived up to its usual crap reputation lat night.
> 
> Having watched Newcastle vs Chelsea live it was one of the most lop-sided Premier League games I have ever seen. Possession 18% vs 82%. 913 passes made with 838 successful. The second highest number of successful passes within a game in PL history
> 
> ...



If you think MOTD is bad give Sportscene a go.


----------



## User6179 (28 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> If you think MOTD is bad give Sportscene a go.



I have found something even worse, two English guys with a rubbish internet connection stream Rangers TV on YouTube, after 5 minutes they turn off the commentary and start doing it themselves, watch this for 10 minutes and Sportscene suddenly seems appealing.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2018)

A good day football wise for me yesterday. Barnet beat Dagenham and Redbridge away, 8 points now, and Spurs beat Man. U.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> I have found something even worse, two English guys with a rubbish internet connection stream Rangers TV on YouTube, after 5 minutes they turn off the commentary and start doing it themselves, watch this for 10 minutes and Sportscene suddenly seems appealing.


Scottish football coverage has never been the same since the 'goal mouth stramash' man Arthur Montford retired....
Sportscene nowadays is well, dung.


----------



## smutchin (28 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Pumped by Spurs. Doesn't rhyme. But it's true.



RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT!


----------



## Slick (28 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> I have found something even worse, two English guys with a rubbish internet connection stream Rangers TV on YouTube, after 5 minutes they turn off the commentary and start doing it themselves, watch this for 10 minutes and Sportscene suddenly seems appealing.


First time I watched them I turned off in disgust, second time I was rolling on the floor laughing as they kept getting caught out with the Scottish slang.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> I have found something even worse, two English guys with a rubbish internet connection stream Rangers TV on YouTube, after 5 minutes they turn off the commentary and start doing it themselves, watch this for 10 minutes and Sportscene suddenly seems appealing.



Wow. I didn't think it was possible to make Rangers TV less of a viewing option.


----------



## User6179 (29 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Wow. I didn't think it was possible to make Rangers TV less of a viewing option.



You obviously have not been watching when Peter Lovenkrands is on it


----------



## User6179 (29 Aug 2018)

Slick said:


> First time I watched them I turned off in disgust, second time I was rolling on the floor laughing as they kept getting caught out with the Scottish slang.



I think they would take more money in donations if they promised to STFU in the second half


----------



## J1888 (29 Aug 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Wow. I didn't think it was possible to make Rangers TV less of a viewing option.



Have you not heard Tom Miller? He's a Celtic legend


----------



## J1888 (29 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> I have found something even worse, two English guys with a rubbish internet connection stream Rangers TV on YouTube, after 5 minutes they turn off the commentary and start doing it themselves, watch this for 10 minutes and Sportscene suddenly seems appealing.



They do Celtic games as well. Utterly dreadful stuff - get all excited when I see the stream and as soon as I hear them I look for another link.


----------



## MarkF (29 Aug 2018)

Matt Killgallon off to Hamilton. The same Matt Killgallon who has been out best player for two seasons and is our current player of the year, yet he's not even made the bench this season for the worst Bradford City team I've ever seen.

Our owner has gone crackers, I'd take Karl Oysten right now. Down by Christmas.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> Matt Killgallon off to Hamilton. The same Matt Killgallon who has been out best player for two seasons and is our current player of the year, yet he's not even made the bench this season for the worst Bradford City team I've ever seen.
> 
> Our owner has gone crackers, I'd take Karl Oysten right now. Down by Christmas.



An annoyingly good move for Accies (who I dislike for a variety of reasons). Gives them some much needed experience in their side.


----------



## MarkF (29 Aug 2018)

Not got the pace now but knows in advance, still a very good footballer. 

Mr Killgallon is the last player left at the club who went on a leaving dinner for our sacked ginger god, a picture was taken and made public and the purge began. Best striker, best midfielder, captain and now best defender, no mercy was shown, they were all excommunicated or shipped out...............


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> Not got the pace now but knows in advance, still a very good footballer.
> 
> Mr Killgallon is the last player left at the club who went on a leaving dinner for our sacked ginger god, a picture was taken and made public and the purge began. Best striker, best midfielder, captain and now best defender, no mercy was shown, they were all excommunicated or shipped out...............



Similar situation with Gary Dicker for us. My dad was a bit miffed when he signed for us, still is and refuses to accept that he's been one of our most consistent players in recent seasons.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2018)

Didn't take long for Newcastle to fall behind at Forest...


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2018)

Some tough groups in there. Especially for Tottenham!


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2018)

Juve vs Man Utd will be interesting!

Also can’t wait for PSG vs Liverpool.


----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2018)




----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2018)

Can you tell I'm quite pleased?


----------



## ozboz (31 Aug 2018)

I woke this morning and put Sky News on , the journo said Ronaldo is returning to old Trafford , playing for his new club . With their present form in th PL, watch the space , anyone reckon they will get to the second stage ? Also Spurs got their work cut out ,


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2018)

And the Europa League draw

Group B: CELTIC, Red Bull Salzburg, RB Leipzig, Rosenborg

Group E: ARSENAL, Sporting Lisbon, Qarabag, Vorskla Poltava

Group G: Villarreal, Rapid Vienna, Spartak Moscow, RANGERS

Group L: CHELSEA, PAOK, BATE Borisov, MOL Vidi


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> And the Europa League draw
> 
> Group B: CELTIC, Red Bull Salzburg, RB Leipzig, Rosenborg
> 
> ...


Already got the feelers out for tickets to return to Villarreal.


----------



## MarkF (1 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> Already got the feelers out for tickets to return to Villarreal.


 Tis a bugger to get to.


----------



## MarkF (1 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> An annoyingly good move for Accies (who I dislike for a variety of reasons). Gives them some much needed experience in their side.



I saw the Accy video of his arrival, amazing, and astonishingly professional compared to the bollocks Bradford City serve up.

We lost again v Joey Barton's Fleetwoods 10 men, as well as losing Matt Killgallon, his partner (Nat Knight-Percival) has now gone AWOL, "personal problems" despite his shirt being seen and pictured on the dressing room hook before last week's KO, just before he vanished........he's another excommunicated then.

Our crackpot omnipotent owner is playing fantasy football with Bradford City, from a good L1 team at Wembley for the play off final where we lost 0-1 to an offside goal, one with 19000 ST holders we now have a garbage one with 15000 ST holders, our god-like manager sacked whilst in the top 6 (where we'd been for 18 months) the kit man has vanished, the physio/stats man vanished, player liaison woman vanished, CEO on "gardening leave", all our good players sold or excommunicated for not showing 100% allegiance to the owners, garbage ones arriving as replacements, our under 18's coach (they finished bottom last season) is now our first team "coach", we had 3 strikers but 1 is injured so we sent another out on loan......................where is scored the winner for Yeovil today. Next stop bottom 4, from where we won't escape.


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2018)

MarkF said:


> I saw the Accy video of his arrival, amazing, and astonishingly professional compared to the bollocks Bradford City serve up.
> 
> We lost again v Joey Barton's Fleetwoods 10 men, as well as losing Matt Killgallon, his partner (Nat Knight-Percival) has now gone AWOL, "personal problems" despite his shirt being seen and pictured on the dressing room hook before last week's KO, just before he vanished........he's another excommunicated then.
> 
> Our crackpot omnipotent owner is playing fantasy football with Bradford City, from a good L1 team at Wembley for the play off final where we lost 0-1 to an offside goal, one with 19000 ST holders we now have a garbage one with 15000 ST holders, our god-like manager sacked whilst in the top 6 (where we'd been for 18 months) the kit man has vanished, the physio/stats man vanished, player liaison woman vanished, CEO on "gardening leave", all our good players sold or excommunicated for not showing 100% allegiance to the owners, garbage ones arriving as replacements, our under 18's coach (they finished bottom last season) is now our first team "coach", we had 3 strikers but 1 is injured so we sent another out on loan......................where is scored the winner for Yeovil today. Next stop bottom 4, from where we won't escape.


Terrible stuff, but it could be even worse (Pompey have been there, done that). Hope the situation improves.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2018)

Killie finally beat Aberdeen at the 21st time of trying. Nice of us to get a bit of a break with the refereeing for a change too, particularly after last week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> Already got the feelers out for tickets to return to Villarreal.


I imagine the Ibrox PR have already written the ''our supporters were victims, the {enter name of country} Police are terrible...


----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2018)

Second goal, would be the subject of media spaffing had it been a "big" player.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2018)

MarkF said:


> Tis a bugger to get to.


It's been a while but I was there before during a champions league game. My group flew into Alicante then it was a nightmare bus trip to the game. Another group of friends flew to Seville (IIRC) then drove a hired car down to the game. Both groups had some good stories to share but neither route was ideal.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I imagine the Ibrox PR have already written the ''our supporters were victims, the {enter name of country} Police are terrible...


I've been all over Europe and never had an issue, although I do know the guys in charge of security could share a story or two to make your hair stand on end.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> I've been all over Europe and never had an issue, although I do know the guys in charge of security could share a story or two to make your hair stand on end.


I suppose it depends what your "issue" is. The blight of pissed up bigots arriving in small towns across Scotland's lower divisions might not have been reported but it was a disgrace. There are more than a minority of your fans who are a disgrace, and your club support/excuse them.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2018)

Auld Firm day, love it. 

Who knows how I'll feel later on.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Sep 2018)

Both sides dropping points would be a nice boost to Killie's title challenge.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Both sides dropping points would be a nice boost to Killie's title challenge.


Haha, probably as much as we could hope for today being it's in their back yard but the best thing about today is, you never know. 

Not sure about Killie, but I heard someone say it's our worst start to a season since 95.


----------



## MarkF (2 Sep 2018)

I watched this and thought at least Murty's Rangers had a go whilst losing in this currently lopsided fixture. A junior coach could have done what Gerrard did today, it was pretty shameful and not befitting of a "big" club.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2018)

MarkF said:


> I watched this and thought at least Murty's Rangers had a go whilst losing in this currently lopsided fixture. A junior coach could have done what Gerrard did today, it was pretty shameful and not befitting of a "big" club.


Can't argue with that unfortunately. My only stipulation for just about anything in life is, if you have to go down, make sure you go down fighting. I would far rather a heavy defeat after a full bloodied 90 minutes as to lose in that fashion by a single goal.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2018)

More quality refereeing from Collum yesterday, though his wasn't the most woeful refereeing display of the weekend. Take a bow, Barry Cook...



I wish our shitey refs would go on strike again and we could get those Israeli guys back


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> Can't argue with that unfortunately. My only stipulation for just about anything in life is, if you have to go down, make sure you go down fighting. I would far rather a heavy defeat after a full bloodied 90 minutes as to lose in that fashion by a single goal.



I think most fans would, we all want "something" to get excited about. It'll be trotted out as progress because the scoreline was tight, but the game was even more one sided than the two prior heavy defeats.


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> More quality refereeing from Collum yesterday, though his wasn't the most woeful refereeing display of the weekend. Take a bow, Barry Cook...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish our shitey refs would go on strike again and we could get those Israeli guys back



What was that all about and what did he award in the end and why?


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> What was that all about and what did he award in the end and why?



Throw in to Greenock I think. Absolutely baffling decision. Great goal but.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Throw in to Greenock I think. Absolutely baffling decision. Great goal but.


Aye, throw in to Morton who then threw the ball to Partick. Bewildering.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2018)

Barnet won again on Saturday. 3 wins on the bounce now,away to Dover. Tuesday night we away to Bromley. Up to 13th in the league now.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Barnet won again on Saturday. 3 wins on the bounce now,away to Dover. Tuesday night we away to Bromley. Up to 13th in the league now.




C'mon the Ravens. Barnet 0-2 Bromley


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2018)

Our wacko owner sacked our manager today, the 32 year old who last season was our part time under 18's coach whilst also playing for Halifax. He's totally bonkers. Rumour has it is that David Hopkins (Ex Livingstone) is turning up tomorrow, his name won't mean much to a lot of our fans but it brings back bad memories for me of his previous time at Bradford.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2018)

St. Mirren sack Alan Stubbs after 4 games as manager. More bewildering moments from Scotland.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> St. Mirren sack Alan Stubbs after 4 games as manager. More bewildering moments from Scotland.



Apparently he fell out with pretty much everyone and they're looking to replace him with Jim Goodwin (a candidate for most ironically named footballer ever).


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2018)

MarkF said:


> Our wacko owner sacked our manager today, the 32 year old who last season was our part time under 18's coach whilst also playing for Halifax. He's totally bonkers. Rumour has it is that David Hopkins (Ex Livingstone) is turning up tomorrow, his name won't mean much to a lot of our fans but it brings back bad memories for me of his previous time at Bradford.


Also a Chelsea lad


----------



## User6179 (4 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Jim Goodwin (a candidate for most ironically named footballer ever).


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2018)

Scotland have reached the World Cup!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45395657

Yaaasssssss!!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> C'mon the Ravens. Barnet 0-2 Bromley


Well it's not going to plan so far


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well it's not going to plan so far


Only half time


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well it's not going to plan so far


4th win on the trot. 10 men as well.C'mon you Bees.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

The first ever live coverage of a Scottish women's match takes place on BBC Alba tonight, with the women's versions of my 2 teams playing:
Forfar Farmington v Hibernian Ladies


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2018)

Hope more people tune in than watch the lads get skelped off Belgium.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Hope more people tune in than watch the lads get skelped off Belgium.


My daughter's know a few of the Forfar team, so it'll be good to see them make history.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> My daughter's know a few of the Forfar team, so it'll be good to see them make history.



Forfar 4 - Hibees 5 would be good.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Forfar 4 - Hibees 5 would be good.


0-0 at HT, Hibs have had about 75% of the possession but a good defensive performance from Forfar


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 0-0 at HT, Hibs have had about 75% of the possession but a good defensive performance from Forfar



Good game so far I think. Hibs need a striker or someone to hold it up better, getting f*ck all trying to always go wide. Forfar keeping it tidy with some neat breaks. That shot in the 40th minute was very close.

For some reason there doesn't seem to be a load of moaning about an artificial surface. Weird.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> For some reason there doesn't seem to be a load of moaning about an artificial surface. Weird.


Funny that, eh?

Good HT features on a few of the Forfar players.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Funny that, eh?
> 
> Good HT features on a few of the Forfar players.



Who knew it could be interesting to watch stuff about players and actual football over tedious slow motion analysis?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Who knew it could be interesting to watch stuff about players and actual football over tedious slow motion analysis?


Not a bad crowd either, seems to have swelled a wee bit from earlier; maybe people sitting at home spotted the bridie/pie shop was open


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

FT 0-2, a win for Hibs, which was deserved.

And Serbia and Lithuania can go do nasty things to one another. (Can you tell they screwed up my Friday night bet?)


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> FT 0-2, a win for Hibs, which was deserved.
> 
> And Serbia and Lithuania can go do nasty things to one another. (Can you tell they screwed up my Friday night bet?)



I had to go on infant settling duty before the goals but I enjoyed what I saw.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I had to go on infant settling duty before the goals but I enjoyed what I saw.


1st goal was a through ball and Forfar #4 was left on the wrong side and (rather bizarrely) ran a parallel line back rather than closing the player down, so when the keeper saved she was still nowhere near the ball. The 2nd was a bit of ping-pong, almost bordering on a stramash.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

Very nice to see my FB page full of praise for the match, lots of people tagging the players and a whole lot of good vibes.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Very nice to see my FB page full of praise for the match, lots of people tagging the players and a whole lot of good vibes.



Sounds like the opposite of the Beeb's HYS (which is seriously outdated). The majority of contributers on there seem to have gone to the "wendyball" school of thinking when it comes to fitba.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Sounds like the opposite of the Beeb's HYS (which is seriously outdated). The majority of contributers on there seem to have gone to the "wendyball" school of thinking when it comes to fitba.



HYS is dross of the first magnitude at the best of times and the football HYS's are dreadful - full of spitefull trolling fools with a limited grasp of language. A bit like reading the best of the worst threads on The Fighting Cock or Red & White Kop - both of which are chock-full of semi-literate fan posts whose vicious verbal diarrhea seems to go unmodded.

Generally HYS is dreadfully political with the Beeb applying a very selective approach that suits its own ends when deciding which news item to HYS. Irritating!

Sorry that's a bit ranty - I think the fact that, yet again, it is raining hard and very claggy out there today is frying my brain. Plus no EPL footy today due to yet another boring International Break. 

Some Beans on Toast and a cuppa will probably perk me up...


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> HYS is dross of the first magnitude at the best of times and the football HYS's are dreadful - full of spitefull trolling fools with a limited grasp of language. A bit like reading the best of the worst threads on The Fighting Cock or Red & White Kop - both of which are chock-full of semi-literate fan posts whose vicious verbal diarrhea seems to go unmodded.
> 
> Generally HYS is dreadfully political with the Beeb applying a very selective approach that suits its own ends when deciding which news item to HYS. Irritating!
> 
> ...



Top rant.


----------



## User6179 (8 Sep 2018)

UEFA Nations league,
I canny even be bothered trying to explain how this works


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2018)

Eddy said:


> UEFA Nations league,
> I canny even be bothered trying to explain how this works


I would be thankful if you did cos it's a mystery to me ( as was once sung by old lispy )


----------



## User6179 (8 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I would be thankful if you did cos it's a mystery to me ( as was once sung by old lispy )



I have a sare heed even thinking aboot it


----------



## Stephenite (8 Sep 2018)

What a goal!


----------



## MarkF (8 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I would be thankful if you did cos it's a mystery to me ( as was once sung by old lispy )



I keep reading but keep losing interest before it gets to the point of it all.

Poor David Hopkins, he's no idea what he's let himself in for, 0-2 up v Blackpool with 10 minutes to go yet lost 3-2, unlucky? Hell no, could and should have been 8-2.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I would be thankful if you did cos it's a mystery to me ( as was once sung by old lispy )



I believe the idea is to allow England to play proper teams before real tournaments in order to set more realistic expectations. Or something.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2018)

Whitley Bay beat Whitby (who are two divisions above) yesterday with a last minute header. Was a great game, with a late penalty for Whitby that was saved, not missed.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Sep 2018)

Well, i thought it was a great game - England vs. Spain. A lot of drama, and entertainment.

The nations league is a great idea!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Er, England v Spain was a friendly.



You should let UEFA know.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> You should let UEFA know.


I deleted the post when I realised it wasn't.

Shows how much interest I took in the match


----------



## Paulus (10 Sep 2018)

Barnet won again1-0 at home to Maidenhead Utd. On a run of form at the moment, 5 wins on the trot. Away to Leyton Orient on Saturday, this will be a tough game.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I deleted the post when I realised it wasn't.
> 
> Shows how much interest I took in the match



You didn't miss much.


----------



## User6179 (10 Sep 2018)

Scotland gubbing Albania 0-0 at half time


----------



## MarkF (12 Sep 2018)

Gone from long term stable to the new Blackpool in 2 seasons.

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/o...ricket-Alastair-Cook-Sergio-Ramos-Naomi-Osaka


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2018)

Sad news! Ipswich legend Kevin Beattie dies suddenly. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-45541588


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news! Ipswich legend Kevin Beattie dies suddenly. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-45541588


England international, FA and EUFA cup winners medals and lived in a council house.

That shows how much the game has changed.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news! Ipswich legend Kevin Beattie dies suddenly. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-45541588


Quite young as well. A great player.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2018)

Any recommendations for a program to get rid of Malware?

I've got a load of spoof pages on my PC saying that West Ham beat Everton 3-1 today. As if I'd fall for that one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> England international, FA and EUFA cup winners medals and lived in a council house.
> 
> That shows how much the game has changed.





Dave7 said:


> Quite young as well. A great player.



A proper 'legend' as well. Not just someone who got that title for playing a few seasons for a club,which seems to be the case these days. Him Mick Mills,John Wark and er i can't remember the others,but they'll come to me, are names that spring to mind when you think of Ipswich's great team of the 1970's,managed by Bobby Robson.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Any recommendations for a program to get rid of Malware?
> 
> I've got a load of spoof pages on my PC saying that West Ham beat Everton 3-1 today. As if I'd fall for that one.



Hope that's a one-off before your next Premier League match!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> A proper 'legend' as well. Not just someone who got that title for playing a few seasons for a club,which seems to be the case these days. Him Mick Mills,John Wark and er i can't remember the others,but they'll come to me, are names that spring to mind when you think of Ipswich's great team of the 1970's,managed by Bobby Robson.


True story
Many years ago ((1968/9) I took (Mrs Dave) to watch Lpool Vs Ipswitch. We were in the Kop pre match......as it was filling up. All the normal banter and swearing etc when some guy near us shouts out very loudly "watch your language lads, theres a lady here"
I of course shouted "thats no lady, thats my wife".


----------



## ozboz (17 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Any recommendations for a program to get rid of Malware?
> 
> I've got a load of spoof pages on my PC saying that West Ham beat Everton 3-1 today. As if I'd fall for that one.



Fake news !


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I of course shouted "thats no lady, thats my wife".



The legendary Scouse sense of humour at work there!

Wasn't it a Groucho Marx line originally though?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> The legendary Scouse sense of humour at work there!
> 
> Wasn't it a Groucho Marx line originally though?


I think it was.......I definitely copied it off someone.


----------



## MarkF (19 Sep 2018)

29 Hopefully Bradford will get a benefit game arranged, he was a huge favourite here.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45561264


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2018)

I remember him as a promising youngster for Liverpool, though he never really broke into the full squad. Very sad end to his career.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Sep 2018)

MarkF said:


> 29 Hopefully Bradford will get a benefit game arranged, he was a huge favourite here.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45561264
> 
> View attachment 430704



Utterly dreadful disease. It's very rare to survive very long once diagnosed. 

I was mis-diagnosed with this a couple of years ago and came face to face with the horrors of it. I hope his remaining time passes as quickly or as slowly as he wants it to and as peacefully as possible.

I'm glad the BBC closed down HYS fairly rapidly as some of the comments on there were appalling.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2018)

Was amusing to listen to the BT Sport commentating team last night - waxing lyrical about MCFC until the first Lyon goal went in and they then switched into full reverse thrust dishing out the criticism... Commentators - fickle!

McManaman - how does he hang on his job? Some of the worst commentary ever last night including (cannot remember the players) a nasty tackle by a City player on a Lyon player - full studs into the shin with some force and he said "there wasn't much in it". Total clown.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was amusing to listen to the BT Sport commentating team last night...



The sheer rubbishness of their coverage is one of the many reasons I won't be forking out £28 a month for the privilege of watching it. It's infuriating that you can't even get highlights on free-to-air TV any more, but I have no desire to help them recoup their ridiculously overinflated £1.2bn investment. Feckin' ridiculous.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> The sheer rubbishness of their coverage is one of the many reasons I won't be forking out £28 a month for the privilege of watching it. It's infuriating that you can't even get highlights on free-to-air TV any more, but I have no desire to help them recoup their ridiculously overinflated £1.2bn investment. Feckin' ridiculous.



Yes, the commentating is poor and the wooden punditry is laughable.

We get ours for £3.50/month as we have BT Broadband although at the last round of haggling they gave us it for £1.75/month for 12 months.

Only really use it for the Champions League which we do like to watch although it's not the same without Chelsea in it this year.

Although we can watch Thursday night Europa League too, which we are in this year, so it's worth it to us. Hope we win tonight!

Been reading today that Sky have jacked their prices up...


----------



## ozboz (20 Sep 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, the commentating is poor and the wooden punditry is laughable.
> 
> We get ours for £3.50/month as we have BT Broadband although at the last round of haggling they gave us it for £1.75/month for 12 months.
> 
> ...



Sky-Jacked !!!!!!

I wouldnt pay them 2 bob to be honest , I like to go in a pub , where there are lots of fans , 
I watched city last night in a Richmond pub , the Railway , good football pub and good bar prices , sat at a table with a Gooner and Scouse fans
Had a good chat , and yes, I copped it for being a Blue !!
If id of been at home id of probably chucked myself out the window after that display !!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

Just watched John McGinn's goal for Aston Villa today, well worth searching social media for it.


----------



## User6179 (22 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Just watched John McGinn's goal for Aston Villa today, well worth searching social media for it.



Have you not got a young one near by that could show you how to put a link up Grandad?


View: https://twitter.com/WittonRoad/status/1043519792089587714


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

Eddy said:


> Have you not got a young one near by that could show you how to put a link up Grandad?
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/WittonRoad/status/1043519792089587714



Afraid not, but if you let me know how to do it for future reference...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

Anyway, I think that goal falls into "screamer" category.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2018)

@Accy cyclist Have you lost something?


View: https://twitter.com/ASFCofficial/status/1043546154007453698


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Accy cyclist Have you lost something?
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ASFCofficial/status/1043546154007453698



Fookin' disgusting!  I kid you not that i've just sat down to have my tea ffs!


----------



## User6179 (22 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Afraid not, but if you let me know how to do it for future reference...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

Eddy said:


> View attachment 431113


Twitter doesn't seem to let me do that, not an option when I right click


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Fookin' disgusting!  I kid you not that i've just sat down to have my tea ffs!


Hope it's nothing that needs chewing


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Hope it's nothing that needs chewing


Those teeth haven't seen a Steradent in ages!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Those teeth haven't seen a Steradent in ages!


Hardly surprising that the owner needed false teeth if he/she was as shoddy with cleaning the real ones


----------



## User6179 (22 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Twitter doesn't seem to let me do that, not an option when I right click



You don't click on twitter, you copy the address bar on your browser then paste it on here


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Hardly surprising that the owner needed false teeth if he/she was as shoddy with cleaning the real ones


Yes,that's a fair point. Anyway,one more  for good measure!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

Eddy said:


> You don't click on twitter, you copy the address bar on your browser then paste it on here


You could have said...


----------



## Stephenite (22 Sep 2018)

Lambertseter 4 (born 2011) receiving their trophies today at the local 3-a-side competition.


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Lambertseter 4 (born 2011) receiving their trophies today at the local 3-a-side competition.
> 
> View attachment 431130


They cheated!


----------



## Stephenite (22 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> They cheated!




They actually had the smallest squad! - Rolling subs.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2018)

A fine victory today for Ayrshire's finest, meaning we're unbeaten in our last 5 league games against Celtic. Might not have taken until the last minute of injury time to seal the points if Boyata had been sent off for his foul on Jones. How that's a yellow and Devlin's a couple weeks back was a red is beyond me.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2018)

Also, was good to see the stadium unite in the 51st minute to celebrate Tommy Burns. A legend for both clubs. There was a cracking documentary about him on Friday on BBC Alba, assume it'll be on iPlayer now.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2018)




----------



## User6179 (23 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> A fine victory today for Ayrshire's finest, meaning we're unbeaten in our last 5 league games against Celtic. Might not have taken until the last minute of injury time to seal the points if Boyata had been sent off for his foul on Jones. How that's a yellow and Devlin's a couple weeks back was a red is beyond me.



To be fair, the Broadfoot challenge on Boyata was a penalty.


View: https://twitter.com/johnclarke88/status/1043858087428460548


----------



## MarkF (23 Sep 2018)

Tough gig for David Hopkins, 3 games, 3 defeats, 1 goal from open play..................


----------



## matiz (23 Sep 2018)

Good battling display by the boys from the black country


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2018)

He scores the winner then goes and spoils it by sucking his thumb.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> He scores the winner then goes and spoils it by sucking his thumb.
> 
> View attachment 431346
> 
> ...



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> What's wrong with that?


Toddlers suck their thumbs,not grown men.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Toddlers suck their thumbs,not grown men.



Toddlers do stupid dances and slide around on their knees too. They also love jumping on each other and kissing.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2018)

Eddy said:


> To be fair, the Broadfoot challenge on Boyata was a penalty.
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/johnclarke88/status/1043858087428460548




True. He was a bombscare in the first half. It's weird because it only seems to be against the Old Firm that he can't screw the nut. Or when he's boiling an egg.

I hadn't realised that Thompson also reffed our game against Aberdeen. The standard and consistency of our officials is truly shocking.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2018)

If you think Neymar is bad...

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...uis-goes-down-injured-after-pat-on-head-video


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2018)

Ouch that must have REALLY hurt!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> He scores the winner then goes and spoils it by sucking his thumb.



Tbh it drives me nuts too, as does the rocking baby thing they do. A bit self indulgent methinks.

Even worse was when David Silva lined up before a recent MUFC game replete with new sprog in arms. 

On the other hand maybe some fans like that sort of thing so who am I to say....


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2018)

On the subject of goal celebrations, I though Lacazette's yesterday was a bit naff. But then I read that it annoyed Garth Crooks, so... 

Well, I find Garth Crooks annoying, so anything that annoys him back is a good thing in my book. Ha!

https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/24/alex...inst-everton-slammed-by-garth-crooks-7973788/

Also, I suspect that Crooks wouldn't have had a problem with it if had been anyone other than an Arsenal player.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Ouch that must have REALLY hurt!



TMN to me.

(But bonus point to you for the embedded video link rather than just a link to the news item.)


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> TMN to me.
> 
> (But bonus point to you for the embedded video link rather than just a link to the news item.)




1 minute in it :-)


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Tbh it drives me nuts too, as does the rocking baby thing they do. A bit self indulgent methinks.


Rocking baby you say! I don't think i've seen that one. How ridiculous! I think the likes of Sir Alf Ramsey and 'Sir' Brian Clough would've put a stop to such embarrassing antics.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> 1 minute in it :-)



Rules is rules.


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2018)

Everybody loves a bit of bully.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2018)




----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 431467


Lol nice.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Sep 2018)

The SFA have decided in their wisdom to hold the league cup semi finals on the same day at Hampden.

I forsee no problems with this whatsoever.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45671736


----------



## Slick (28 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> The SFA have decided in their wisdom to hold the league cup semi finals on the same day at Hampden.
> 
> I forsee no problems with this whatsoever.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45671736


At least we're first. I hope that it finishes in normal time.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Sep 2018)

Just when you thought the SPFL couldn't get more ridiculous they step it up to a new level.


New experience for me.
I've never cycled to Hampden in the dark.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> At least we're first. I hope that it finishes in normal time.



I hope it goes to extra time and the longest penalty shoot out ever. Maybe, just maybe that might give the authorities the boot in the baws they need.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Sep 2018)




----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Sep 2018)

Eh, there's nothing a Hammers fan likes better than sticking a Doc Martin into Man U, even sweeter when it's a Mourinho led Man U


----------



## AndyRM (29 Sep 2018)

They were ripping Mourinho to bits on the radio, saying he hasn't moved with the times and that his rigidity is backward, hard to disagree with that. They also brought up comments he'd made about Arnautovic so it must be satisfying for him to seal the points.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Sep 2018)

I've never known a successful manager who is disliked as much as Mourinho. He brought Chelsea their best period in the club's history yet he inspires hatred among their fans. Apart from Porto he has left every club he has managed with V signs flicking after him as he walked out the door.


----------



## Slick (29 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 432095


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2018)

I think all this stick that Mourinho is getting is totally unfair. I think he is doing a great job and long may his reign continue.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2018)

Another away win for Accy puts us up to 8th place.
https://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/competitions/league-

http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/09/walsall-stanley/

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/accrington-stanley/table


----------



## ozboz (29 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've never known a successful manager who is disliked as much as Mourinho. He brought Chelsea their best period in the club's history yet he inspires hatred among their fans. Apart from Porto he has left every club he has managed with V signs flicking after him as he walked out the door.



Im glad he didnt go to City,


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2018)

Pompey won, Posh drew, in a reverse of last week's fixtures...so we're top of League One again  And the neighbours lost as well, thanks Wolves!


----------



## PaulB (30 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think all this stick that Mourinho is getting is totally unfair. I think he is doing a great job and long may his reign continue.


And so say all of us. Please stay, Mourinho, you'll come through this sticky patch and make the great sat...sorry, red devils great.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2018)

Man Utd's new pink away shirt puzzles me. Has their kit man done a Juventus and washed the home shirts on a too hot a wash?


----------



## ozboz (30 Sep 2018)

Many years ago when all football kicked off at 3'oclock on a saturday , and all ended at about the same time , there was a Manchester EveningNews paper that was on the street not to long after all the results were in etc it was called 'The Pink Final 'it finished up in 2000 after 40 years , Utd are wearing pink in sort if an honour this great bit of Manchesters Football History ,
Shame it had to go​


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2018)

ozboz said:


> Many years ago when all football kicked off at 3'oclock on a saturday , and all ended at about the same time , there was a Manchester EveningNews paper that was on the street not to long after all the results were in etc it was called 'The Pink Final 'it finished up in 2000 after 40 years , Utd are wearing pink in sort if an honour this great bit of Manchesters Football History ,
> Shame it had to go​



Nice touch. There were similar publications in Edinburgh, the pink and the green which had allegiances to the two city sides, I vaguely recall them taking the proverbial out of each other whenever possible.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2018)

It's here about why the Mancs have gone all pink. It's in remembrance of those old sports pink Saturday evening papers.
https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....r-united-in-the-pink-after-launch-of-new-kit/


----------



## StuAff (30 Sep 2018)

Portsmouth News's Sports Mail on Saturdays used to be pink as well. Thankfully Pompey have never worn pink, AFAIK....


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2018)

StuAff said:


> Portsmouth News's Sports Mail on Saturdays used to be pink as well. Thankfully Pompey have never worn pink, AFAIK....


I quite like pink. I have a few pink cycling jerseys.  I don't suppose though they'd go down too well in say Portsmouth's dockland area.


----------



## StuAff (30 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I quite like pink. I have a few pink cycling jerseys.  I don't suppose though they'd go down too well in say Portsmouth's dockland area.


Probably be perfectly acceptable these days.....


----------



## User6179 (30 Sep 2018)

What is old and pink hanging out my Da's Troosers on a Saturday night

Evening times sport edition.


----------



## ozboz (30 Sep 2018)

Thats not a Dig at Hammers Fans , its the only one I could find !


----------



## pjd57 (30 Sep 2018)

A nasty incident from today's game at Livingston made the main BBC news at 6 and 10.
Linesman hit by a coin.

BBC Scotland never even mentioned it !

Strange.


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2018)

Nice to see the paranoia is not yet dead.

Just seen this on the national news, not good and will need investigating. Hopefully they ban the culprits when identified.


----------



## LarryDuff (1 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> A nasty incident from today's game at Livingston made the main BBC news at 6 and 10.
> Linesman hit by a coin.
> 
> BBC Scotland never even mentioned it !
> ...


Unlike Scotsmen to be throwing away money.


----------



## flake99please (1 Oct 2018)




----------



## User6179 (1 Oct 2018)

flake99please said:


> View attachment 432403



The joke which is funny but is a week too late, share issue went through and raised 12 million a couple of days ago.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2018)

Eddy said:


> The joke which is funny but is a week too late, share issue went through and raised 12 million a couple of days ago.



That should last until at least Christmas. Maybe January with a bit of frugality.


----------



## User6179 (1 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> That should last until at least Christmas. Maybe January with a bit of frugality.



To be fair Andy, it is already spent paying off the loans


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2018)

Eddy said:


> To be fair Andy, it is already spent paying off the loans


Must be a new thing.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2018)

LarryDuff said:


> Unlike Scotsmen to be throwing away money.


I'm sure the fans in question would say they were British.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2018)

An almost sensible proposal for the League Cup semis:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45723291


----------



## pjd57 (2 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> An almost sensible proposal for the League Cup semis:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45723291


It would have been perfect if they put that forward last week.
Now , while it's better than the Hampden × 2 proposal it will cause problems for people who have already made arrangements based on the initial plan.

Just wish it was a Murrayfield afternoon game in May or August and I could have made it by bike ,out and back before it got dark


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2018)

Dreadful punditry/commentating on the MUFC vs Valencia match. The lop-sided bias has no equal. Three MUFC pundits as well. Waste of time listening to it.

Can anyone explain the Liverpool 'advert' during the breaks? Quick flash of the crest etc. I know the northern bias is astonishing with BT (and the Beeb) but that was very odd.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2018)

Er, hang on a mo', did Jose really say MUFC had a phenomenal season last year as they...

... came second in the EPL, won their CL group stage and reached the FA Cup final.

Phenomenal. 

I wonder what superlative he would apply to the performance of the '99 team?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Oct 2018)

Stanley won again. We're up to 5th place now. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/accrington-stanley/table

https://www.skysports.com/watch/vid.../league-one/11515960/accrington-1-0-doncaster

http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/10/stanley-doncaster/


----------



## AndyRM (3 Oct 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Er, hang on a mo', did Jose really say MUFC had a phenomenal season last year as they...
> 
> ... came second in the EPL, won their CL group stage and reached the FA Cup final.
> 
> ...



I think he's been taking notes from Brendan Rodgers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Oct 2018)

The hunt is on for the phantom cabbage flinger! https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45730381


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2018)

We took the mother in law to Blackpool yesterday,to Thorntons for her chocolates.so i had a bit of time,i ran down to the beach,only to find thirty or forty people waiting for rides on the donkeys.Why are you so busy i asked the man,well i have named each donkey after a Manchester United player and this lot are lapping it up.


----------



## slow scot (3 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The hunt is on for the phantom cabbage flinger! https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45730381


If Spike was still alive he would have had that for a "Goon Show" special!


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Oct 2018)

He's now been sacked.

(Bruce that is, not the cabbage thrower).


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> We took the mother in law to Blackpool yesterday,to Thorntons for her chocolates.so i had a bit of time,i ran down to the beach,only to find thirty or forty people waiting for rides on the donkeys.Why are you so busy i asked the man,well i have named each donkey after a Manchester United player and this lot are lapping it up.


Why would anyone name all there donkeys sh**e ?


----------



## pjd57 (3 Oct 2018)

The semi final saga continues.....


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Oct 2018)

Lovely bit of writing from one Barney Ronay in the grauniad:

"It did not take long for Messi’s first law of physics to assert itself. This is the law that says Messi can basically make it up as he goes along. With 90 seconds gone that familiar hunched figure picked the ball up in the centre circle and spun around, the Messi sonar already picking out the location and trajectory of every object within his range.

At that moment the pass out to Jordi Alba did not really exist. There were bodies in the way. The line of sight was blocked. The pass was an idea, something scribbled on a Post-It note, talks about talks.

Messi did it anyway, hitting the ball with just enough fade to glide through the narrow target area between Philippe Coutinho and Kieran Trippier as they ran back. Trippier was almost turned inside out, wrenching his neck round, corkscrewing himself into the turf. Hugo Lloris saw it too late, rushing out in a panic, arms waggling at his sides, like a man chasing chickens across a motorway intersection. The weight of the pass was perfect, offering Alba a half-volley inside to Coutinho, whose finish was spanked through the covering bodies. With two minutes gone a single Messi pass had left the white shirts writhing about in their own area like the dregs from the last night-bus home."


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2018)

A pleasing sight before battle commences in Scotland:







Hoping for unlikely losses for Livingston and Hibs and a win for Killie. Should be easy against Dundee who are bottom but we've had an awful habit of losing winnable matches over the years so despite the Steve Clarke revival (which is amazing) I am still a little nervous.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> A pleasing sight before battle commences in Scotland:
> 
> View attachment 432964
> 
> ...



No mention of Hearts?

Hopefully a right scrappy draw with a few red cards


----------



## AndyRM (6 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> No mention of Hearts?
> 
> Hopefully a right scrappy draw with a few red cards



I will wait until the dust settles on today's fixtures before caring about tomorrow's.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2018)

Comprehensive 6-0 win for Hibs, comprehensive 4-0 defeat for Forfar.

I was unable to attend our amateur game today, but there were 4 red cards following a mass brawl and we got beat 4-1.


----------



## Slick (6 Oct 2018)

For me, a repeat performance from midweek will do for me.


----------



## Beebo (6 Oct 2018)

Looks like Jose will be getting the sack in the morning. 
2 nil down to Newcastle shows the players have stopped trying.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Oct 2018)

Beebo said:


> Looks like Jose will be getting the sack in the morning.
> 2 nil down to Newcastle shows the players have stopped trying.


A man would need to have a heart of stone to not burst out laughing at that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2018)

Apart fae the Jambos being top, this table looks guid tae me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2018)

Beebo said:


> Looks like Jose will be getting the sack in the morning.
> 2 nil down to Newcastle shows the players have stopped trying.




Always wait until FT to take the mickey out of them


----------



## StuAff (6 Oct 2018)

Bad news for Pompey: Unbeaten run ended by Gillingham, at home.....
Good news for Pompey: Peterborough lost at home as well, and 4-0, so we're still top, still by three points but now with a better goal difference as well.


----------



## Slick (6 Oct 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/_EG72_/status/1048297504494817280?s=20


Love it.


----------



## Beebo (6 Oct 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Always wait until FT to take the mickey out of them


Bugger


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2018)

Partick Thistle have sacked Alan Archibald and Scott Paterson after today's home defeat to Ross County.


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Partick Thistle have sacked Alan Archibald and Scott Paterson after today's home defeat to Ross County.



I love that Billy Connolly joke about Partick.He says they are called Partick Thistle FC and not as you Englishmen think Partick Thistle Nil.


----------



## gavgav (7 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the generous donation of 3 points yesterday @Accy cyclist . I wasn’t at the game, but dad went and said that the game changed when your goalie was sent off. We huffed and puffed and made hard work of breaking down the 10 men, but got there in the end!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Oct 2018)

gavgav said:


> Thanks for the generous donation of 3 points yesterday @Accy cyclist . I wasn’t at the game, but dad went and said that the game changed when your goalie was sent off. We huffed and puffed and made hard work of breaking down the 10 men, but got there in the end!


Delighted to hear(!)

75 minutes against 10 men and you still made a meal of it!


----------



## Slick (7 Oct 2018)

Just back from watching Rangers take on the mighty table topping Jam Tarts. As good a first half as I've seen for a long time for lots of different reasons. It didn't quite go the way the doubters wanted, and another excellent 3 points in the bank for the gers.


----------



## gavgav (7 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Delighted to hear(!)
> 
> 75 minutes against 10 men and you still made a meal of it!


Yep, story of our season so far. We’ll take 3 points in any shape or fashion at the moment!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Just back from watching Rangers take on the mighty table topping Jam Tarts. As good a first half as I've seen for a long time for lots of different reasons. It didn't quite go the way the doubters wanted, and another excellent 3 points in the bank for the gers.


To keep you in mid-table mediocrity


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

I sometimes have a very small bet on the football, and enjoy watching live games on Bet365; they show coverage of loads of games, from leagues around the world. I appreciate they do this to entice people to gamble, and not as a public service. I've watched some cracking games this weekend, I'll not go as far as saying they are any better than the games on SKY/BT Sport as I don't know what games are shown but I really enjoy watching games from around the world.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

Nice goal from Morelos, gallus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

Hopefully that's Hearts' bubble burst. Twats.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

Forrest on his game for Sellic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

Brendan Rogers is a cock


----------



## Stephenite (8 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I sometimes have a very small bet on the football, and enjoy watching live games on Bet365; they show coverage of loads of games, from leagues around the world. I appreciate they do this to entice people to gamble, and not as a public service. I've watched some cracking games this weekend, I'll not go as far as saying they are any better than the games on SKY/BT Sport as I don't know what games are shown but I really enjoy watching games from around the world.


You must live in a different universe to me.

Worked late Friday. Up early saturday, pack, and drive her and the kids to the 'cottage' (five hour trip), with a little (halfhour) extended route to a mountain community's yearly market day. Notice we are the only visitors. I ask for a coffee but the coffee's gone cold. Couple of girls sent off to fetch coffee by an equally young but solid chap. There's four tables with wares (local production) and a name stands out. A name on a business card beside some leather handbags, wallets, etc. A name - Hugo O., pianotuner. I say out loud 'I know this Hugo'. I get into conversation with a delightful gf. But the kids are going mental and it's time to get them fed and in bed. ---> Cottage, fed, bedtime story, and i'm free for the evening. I put on the second half of Everton vs. Leicester and 5 mins later SHE comes in shouting this is effing anti-social!


----------



## Stephenite (8 Oct 2018)

Stephenite said:


> You must live in a different universe to me.
> 
> Worked late Friday. Up early saturday, pack, and drive her and the kids to the 'cottage' (five hour trip), with a little (halfhour) extended route to a mountain community's yearly market day. Notice we are the only visitors. I ask for a coffee but the coffee's gone cold. Couple of girls sent off to fetch coffee by an equally young but solid chap. There's four tables with wares (local production) and a name stands out. A name on a business card beside some leather handbags, wallets, etc. A name - Hugo O., pianotuner. I say out loud 'I know this Hugo'. I get into conversation with a delightful gf. But the kids are going mental and it's time to get them fed and in bed. ---> Cottage, fed, bedtime story, and i'm free for the evening. I put on the second half of Everton vs. Leicester and 5 mins later SHE comes in shouting this is effing anti-social!


I'm not normally interested in Everton vs. Leicester - I just need a bit of balance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2018)

Stephenite said:


> You must live in a different universe to me.
> 
> Worked late Friday. Up early saturday, pack, and drive her and the kids to the 'cottage' (five hour trip), with a little (halfhour) extended route to a mountain community's yearly market day. Notice we are the only visitors. I ask for a coffee but the coffee's gone cold. Couple of girls sent off to fetch coffee by an equally young but solid chap. There's four tables with wares (local production) and a name stands out. A name on a business card beside some leather handbags, wallets, etc. A name - Hugo O., pianotuner. I say out loud 'I know this Hugo'. I get into conversation with a delightful gf. But the kids are going mental and it's time to get them fed and in bed. ---> Cottage, fed, bedtime story, and i'm free for the evening. I put on the second half of Everton vs. Leicester and 5 mins later SHE comes in shouting this is effing anti-social!


Scandinavian detective plot?

Dinnae involve me, I just like watching obscure fitba


----------



## Stephenite (8 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Scandinavian detective plot?
> 
> Dinnae involve me, I just like watching obscure fitba


Taggart?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHdRGAotbHE


----------



## Slick (8 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> To keep you in mid-table mediocrity


Mid table (for now) maybe, mediocrity, not a chance. Best game I've seen in a long time, although I'm sure hearts fans didn't see it that way although they should be congratulated for going so long undefeated. As for their bubble bursting, I doubt it. That was a very good side that almost had to pay to get back in for the second half.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Brendan Rogers is a cock



In a way I feel bad for him. It can't be easy to be told you're an amazing manager all the time when you're clearly not.


----------



## flake99please (8 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> In a way I feel bad for him. It can't be easy to be told you're an amazing manager all the time when you're clearly not.



Let’s see how he does at Aston Villa. Sleeping giant, and all that.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2018)

flake99please said:


> Let’s see how he does at Aston Villa. Sleeping giant, and all that.



He might manage another runners up medal if he ends up there.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Oct 2018)

flake99please said:


> Let’s see how he does at Aston Villa. Sleeping giant, and all that.


No way is he going anywhere near them. 

Since we're on a Celtic to Villa theme , I wonder how much Martin O'Neill is enjoying the villa panto.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2018)

gavgav said:


> Thanks for the generous donation of 3 points yesterday @Accy cyclist . I wasn’t at the game, but dad went and said that the game changed when your goalie was sent off. We huffed and puffed and made hard work of breaking down the 10 men, but got there in the end!


I saw this in the local paper last night. Sadly 'Coley' and his assistant Jimmy Bell sometimes let their tempers get the better of them. You can take the Scouser out the jungle....


----------



## smutchin (9 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Brendan Rogers is a cock



There was a documentary about Liverpool on Channel 5 a few years ago with a priceless scene that summed up Rodgers perfectly for me - he rolled his swanky car (complete with personalised number plate) into the staff car park and left it parked diagonally across two disabled parking bays.

I know the shot was probably staged but anyone with a shred of self-awareness would have considered how that would look on national TV.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

smutchin said:


> There was a documentary about Liverpool on Channel 5 a few years ago with a priceless scene that summed up Rodgers perfectly for me - he rolled his swanky car (complete with personalised number plate) into the staff car park and left it parked diagonally across two disabled parking bays.
> 
> I know the shot was probably staged but anyone with a shred of self-awareness would have considered how that would look on national TV.



The envelope thing was glorious too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> The envelope thing was glorious too.


What was that?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> What was that?



He told the players and staff he'd written the names of three folk who would let him down in envelopes. He hadn't, like Ferguson who he'd borrowed the idea from.


----------



## smutchin (9 Oct 2018)

The envelope thing is in this clip:


View: https://youtu.be/CeOd-PqoVs8


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> He told the players and staff he'd written the names of three folk who would let him down in envelopes. He hadn't, like Ferguson who he'd borrowed the idea from.


Cockery.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Oct 2018)

The most stupid one is attributed to John Gregory when he managed Aston Villa:

Bollocking his players after a defeat, he told them their children would ask when they got home, "_Daddy, why did you play like a mummy today?"
_
Apparently the players sitting behind him were shaking imaginary Coke bottles and laughing.


----------



## MarkF (9 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw this in the local paper last night. Sadly 'Coley' and his assistant Jimmy Bell sometimes let their tempers get the better of them. You can take the Scouser out the jungle....
> View attachment 433293
> 
> 
> View attachment 433294



He never got the the Bradford job, his dream one.....

Accy, Sorry but I took a short notice holiday in Spain, I am ok for Satdi, can you get me a ticket and I'll reimburse you in the next lifetime?


----------



## gavgav (9 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw this in the local paper last night. Sadly 'Coley' and his assistant Jimmy Bell sometimes let their tempers get the better of them. You can take the Scouser out the jungle....
> View attachment 433293
> 
> 
> View attachment 433294



I’m surprised Luke Waterfall didn’t pull him down, thinking he was a player, and give a penalty away. After all, he’s done that 3 times already this season!


----------



## downesy (10 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> No way is he going anywhere near them.
> 
> Since we're on a Celtic to Villa theme , I wonder how much Martin O'Neill is enjoying the villa panto.


 With a bit of regret maybe, he was slowly building a team that was top six,a fanbase that as a rule loved him, who knows what he could have achieved shame he threw a strop really


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2018)

This weekends Scottish fixtures include Bohemians Dublin v Sutton United and Connah's Quay v Coleraine


----------



## AndyRM (11 Oct 2018)

In other Scottish football matters I hope we bring back some referees from Israel tonight.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Oct 2018)

I'm hearing reports that Gazza is to be inducted into the SRU hall of fame at Murrayfield.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I'm hearing reports that Gazza is to be inducted into the SRU hall of fame at Murrayfield.



Not any more...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ll-of-fame-withdraw-paul-gascoigne-nomination


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2018)

And Scotland get beat. 2-1 against Israel. Utter bilge.


----------



## pjd57 (12 Oct 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Not any more...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ll-of-fame-withdraw-paul-gascoigne-nomination




Yes they withdrew the original plan and are moving to......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2018)

There's live fitba on BBC Alba tonight, Arbroath v Edinburgh City. Both teams have been scoring for fun, so expect a 0-0 draw - KO @ 7.35pm.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Oct 2018)

International breaks are swear word rotten


----------



## User6179 (13 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> International breaks are swear word rotten



At least it is dry and you can go out for a cycle


----------



## pjd57 (13 Oct 2018)

Eddy said:


> At least it is dry and you can go out for a cycle


15 soggy miles this morning.
Mainly on the canal path.
In the canal couldn't have been wetter


----------



## User6179 (13 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> 15 soggy miles this morning.
> Mainly on the canal path.
> In the canal couldn't have been wetter



Never stopped raining here, just need to cycle double the mora


----------



## PaulB (13 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> International breaks are swear word rotten


Indeed. There is no point in having them at all. Internationals I mean. Total waste of time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Oct 2018)

PaulB said:


> Indeed. There is no point in having them at all. Internationals I mean. Total waste of time.


An outmoded concept from the days when playing styles between other continents and other countries were vastly different and the matches were something of an adventure. Now they are just a boring interruption to the real thing.

I often wonder if the majority of spectators at England games ever go to watch their local clubs play? I suspect many are there for the day out and Wembley is a safe, sterile bet. The modern stadium has less atmosphere during internationals that the old ground where you were miles from the pitch.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Oct 2018)

Another win for Accy puts us up to 6th place. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/accrington-stanley/table
We play the top team away and the second placed team at home in the next fortnight. It'll be good to test ourselves against stern opposition after playing a mediocre club/team like Bradford City.

https://www.skysports.com/watch/vid...s/league-one/11525324/accrington-3-1-bradford


----------



## StuAff (13 Oct 2018)

The top team are back to winning ways


----------



## Stephenite (13 Oct 2018)

I like internationals.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Oct 2018)

Only the amateur game to report on today; due to just about everyone being on holiday we only had 3 players available so had to bring in 7 of the under 17's team and a couple of "oldies" to make up the numbers. We got thumped.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Oct 2018)

I see Gib won for the first time !


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2018)

455 folk (with a pink dog, tattered baby doll, and a weird scarecrow courtesy of MiniRM) were treated to a 3-3 draw at Whitley Bay against Newcastle Benfield yesterday. A great advert for proper football in England.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Oct 2018)

I forgot to mention last night about the luck i had at yesterday's match. There i was outside the ground about to buy a ticket for the game when a woman approached me and asked if was an OAP.  She said her friend couldn't make it so she was giving away his £15 concession ticket,but seeing as i wasn't an OAP it was no use giving it to me,she said. "Er don't worry about that,they don't check" i told her. So i got in for free,then to add to my luck the ball came flying into the new stand at some force,heading straight at me! I didn't see it till the last split second!  It kind of swerved a bit in the wind and missed me by about a foot,crashing into the wall behind me. If someone had been sitting next to me they'd have had a bloodied nose at least! It must've been my lucky day!


----------



## Stephenite (15 Oct 2018)

Sterling!


----------



## Stephenite (15 Oct 2018)

Rashford makes it two!


----------



## Stephenite (15 Oct 2018)

Sterling again!

We're gonna win the league!


----------



## Dayvo (15 Oct 2018)

England fans singing to the Spanish Juans: 'Are you Scotland in disguise...'


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2018)

Maguire is a bit gormless sometimes. Clattering from behind like a dinosaur defender


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2018)

Dayvo said:


> England fans singing to the Spanish Juans: 'Are you Scotland in disguise...'



Bit weird, given our last match ended in a draw with England needing a last minute equaliser. I know it's #topbantz and everything, but the record between the sides is a lot more even than I suspect a lot of folk realise.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Bit weird, given our last match ended in a draw with England needing a last minute equaliser. I know it's #topbantz and everything, but the record between the sides is a lot more even than I suspect a lot of folk realise.



You're right, and it surprised me.

http://www.myfootballfacts.com/England_v_Scotland.html

*England's Record against Scotland* 

*P114 W48-D25-L41 F203 - A173 Record: 53.07%*


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2018)

Dayvo said:


> You're right, and it surprised me.
> 
> http://www.myfootballfacts.com/England_v_Scotland.html
> 
> ...



It's one of my favourite football bits of knowledge. Another is that we top the table (by 4 games) in the Unofficial Football World Championships, which isn't too shabby.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2018)

This made me laugh:


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Oct 2018)

A costly kick indeed! A £500 fine and no football for 3 years.https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....ers-steward-who-celebrated-bradley-dack-goal/


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Oct 2018)

Now they are getting silly!! https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/news/16985839.latest-odds-england-to-win-world-cup-in-qatar/ 

One swallow doesn't make a summer,as they say.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> This made me laugh:
> 
> View attachment 434211


To be fair, I didn't think there was too much wrong with his effort; but I suppose that nowadays thee's more emphasis on deft touches than oomph.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Oct 2018)

EBT McCann had left Dundee.

Back to Sky probably to tell others where they are going wrong.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> To be fair, I didn't think there was too much wrong with his effort; but I suppose that nowadays thee's more emphasis on deft touches than oomph.



Agree. Likewise I didn't see much wrong with Ramos on Salah which upset folk so much. Both at it.


----------



## smutchin (17 Oct 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Agree. Likewise I didn't see much wrong with Ramos on Salah which upset folk so much. Both at it.



His reaction to Dier's tackle proved what a prize daffodil he is - if you can't take it, don't dish it out.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Oct 2018)




----------



## smutchin (18 Oct 2018)

I see Andy Robertson has come in for a lot of flak for his performance against Israel. As an LFC fan, I think he's great but I must admit I was surprised when I saw that he had been made captain. Surely you need someone with a bit more experience...

Although it seems that after Naismith, he's actually the second most capped outfield player in the squad at the moment. And maybe that hints at the root cause of Scotland's current problems - lots of young, inexperienced players.

Their current FIFA ranking actually flatters Scotland. No way do Israel deserve to be 50 places below them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Oct 2018)

Here's one for @AndyRM, spotted this evening in twitterland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Oct 2018)

Here's a site I would recommend fir fitba fans who have a mobile phone (there may be some who don't). He knocked this up for me, now on general sale
nostalgiacases.co uk


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2018)

Hells bells,we're up to 4th now!!! 

http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/10/peterborough-stanley/


----------



## potsy (20 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hells bells,we're up to 4th now!!!
> 
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/10/peterborough-stanley/


Buying the league just like Salford 

McConville's still a tosser too


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2018)

potsy said:


> Buying the league just like Salford
> 
> McConville's still a tosser too


Buying the league in what way? If you mean having an owner who's put enough money in to put us in the black after decades in the red and one who's put money in to stop our best players leaving at the end of every season for not necessarily better clubs but bigger pay packets and one who's spent his money to make the ground somewhere nice to visit,unlike our old shoot tip of old and someone who comes from around here and not the far east or middle east to buy a 'toy' and someone who...........Then so be it!


----------



## StuAff (20 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hells bells,we're up to 4th now!!!
> 
> http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/10/peterborough-stanley/


And we're six points clear of Posh thanks to that. More of a test for you on Saturday, though.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2018)

StuAff said:


> And we're six points clear of Posh thanks to that. More of a test for you on Saturday, though.....


More of a test (more for our fans than our players after they were attacked there last April..horrible place it is!) this coming Tuesday when we play away at Luton.  Next Saturday should be good. How many will you bring up here? 1800 maybe?


----------



## potsy (20 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Buying the league in what way? If you mean having an owner who's put enough money in to put us in the black after decades in the red and one who's put money in to stop our best players leaving at the end of every season for not necessarily better clubs but bigger pay packets and one who's spent his money to make the ground somewhere nice to visit,unlike our old shoot tip of old and someone who comes from around here and not the far east or middle east to buy a 'toy' and someone who...........Then so be it!


Whatever


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2018)

potsy said:


> Whatever


`That your way of saying i'm right? 

Salford indeed! Imagine being compared to those plastic club Manc' moneybags!!


----------



## StuAff (20 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> More of a test (more for our fans than our players after they were attacked there last April..horrible place it is!) this coming Tuesday when we play away at Luton.  Next Saturday should be good. How many will you bring up here? 1800 maybe?


Might be that many, or more. 1961 were at the Coventry match....


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2018)

StuAff said:


> Might be that many, or more. 1961 were at the Coventry match....


We're about 135 miles further up the road,so i'd knock about 200 hundred off that. Still,1761 will make the total attendance about 3,400.

Some Blackburn and Burnley fans have been mocking out gates,saying we should be getting about 4 to 4.5 thousand now we're in a higher division. Our home fans numbers have gone up from around 1100 regulars to around 1700 in a year. That's about a 55% increase. That's good to me!


----------



## Slick (21 Oct 2018)

Potential banana skin for my team this afternoon going to Hamilton with their worst away start since 89 and with an important midweek European tie, there will be some looking to make sure they stay fit for that. Rangers teams have never particularly taken to an artificial surface but it's the same for everyone and I would still plump for a very hard fought 2 goal win for my team to move us above Hibs in 5th place.


----------



## Slick (21 Oct 2018)

That's the first from wee Kent taking it on the run. 

Nice touch on 28 minutes from both sets of supporters.


----------



## Slick (21 Oct 2018)

That was coming. 

Great goal well taken though.


----------



## smutchin (21 Oct 2018)

This is just silly - in a good way:


View: https://youtu.be/bzBh3AJloaE


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2018)

potsy said:


> Buying the league just like Salford
> 
> McConville's still a tosser too


Oh,and i'd also like to add that Accy do not spend daft money like Salford who've bought the best non league and sometimes very good League 2 players and given them fantastic at that level pay packets. Our manager has a knack of finding rough round the edges non league players and turning them into good,sometimes very good league players. I don't think Accy have ever spent big on a player. 
*NOBBERS 





NICE CHAPS  



*


----------



## Dec66 (21 Oct 2018)

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/Everton/status/1054051279079645184/video/1


----------



## MarkF (22 Oct 2018)

Bradford now have the worst results in the football league in 2018 and only Plymouth are keeping us off the bottom spot. I can see our crackpot German ownership duo taking us right out of the league next season all the time still telling us _ "They know football & we have to take them seriously"._


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Oct 2018)

"What's that you say Potsy? I Can't hear you"!!!






http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/10/gallery-posh-stanley/


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2018)




----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Oct 2018)

potsy said:


>



*'It was nice to get one over Chappy'(and Potsy!!) - Sean McConville on his Stanley winner*

*



*

https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....ean-mcconville-on-his-stanley-winner/?ref=mac


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2018)

Dec66 said:


> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/Everton/status/1054051279079645184/video/1



On Saturday, after Chelsea equalized against Utd, I decided that there really was a god.
On Sunday, after those 2 late goals I turned agnostic.......very close to atheist.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> On Saturday, after Chelsea equalized against Utd, I decided that there really was a god.
> On Sunday, after those 2 late goals I turned agnostic.......very close to atheist.


I don't think God likes people doing fixed-odds coupons


----------



## MarkF (23 Oct 2018)

Garbage, 1-4 down v Coventry and we've gone and done it, hit rock bottom of the table. Wembley to 24th in a season and a bit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Oct 2018)

A night to forget for Stanley, https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45871933 but we're still 4th and even if we'd won we would've stayed 4th due to Sunderland's far superior goal difference. Plus Barnsley lost so they didn't overtake us,so things could've been worse. We'll be taking this defeat out on Portsmouth on Saturday!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2018)

Milos Degenek's story is pretty incredible:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45643174


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2018)

Yeah, pretty incredible but all to common from that part of the world at that time. I bet at least he will appreciate where he is now and how he earns his cash. I bet every manager prays at night to get a player with hus attitud. Well done him.


----------



## PaulB (25 Oct 2018)

A very unusual atmosphere at Anfield last night with a completely red ground. I've never been to a game where there were no opposition supporters in the stadium and I've seen every game Blackburn Rovers have played at Anfield since the advent of the Premier League as well! There was a definite lull in the noise once it was under way and difficult to get motivated without the normal call-and-response thing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2018)

@Accy cyclist 

How's the weather in your neck of the woods?

We're off to watch Chelsea on Sunday and last time we were at Turf Moor it was only 2C and they ran out of hot drinks & pies at half time would you believe.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2018)

PaulB said:


> A very unusual atmosphere at Anfield last night with a completely red ground. I've never been to a game where there were no opposition supporters in the stadium and I've seen every game Blackburn Rovers have played at Anfield since the advent of the Premier League as well! There was a definite lull in the noise once it was under way and difficult to get motivated without the normal call-and-response thing.




Been to Anfield three times now, not my favourite ground - we've had a few very abusive experiences from LFC supporters.

Can't fault the place for atmosphere though. Terrific racket from the LFC fans.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Oct 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been to Anfield three times now, not my favourite ground - we've had a few very abusive experiences from LFC supporters.



Really? What sort of thing? I'm genuinely interested.

I'm an Evertonian, btw.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Oct 2018)

You coming up for a tear up @StuAff


----------



## gavgav (25 Oct 2018)

As a Shrews fan, Oh how I am chuckling 



Paul Hurst: Ipswich Town sack manager after less than five months
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45972183


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Oct 2018)

Feckin' nobbers Sellic tonight unable to score a goal, buggered up a ridonkulous bet I put on, 9/10 which were right. Twats.


----------



## StuAff (26 Oct 2018)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 435382
> 
> 
> You coming up for a tear up @StuAff


Nope, other plans for that day.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Oct 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How's the weather in your neck of the woods?
> 
> We're off to watch Chelsea on Sunday and last time we were at Turf Moor it was only 2C and they ran out of hot drinks & pies at half time would you believe.



Beware of going in the pubs round the ground. Dingle land is like a throwback to the hooligan days of the 1970's and 80's! Plenty of six fingers and monobrows!





Weather wise i'd wrap up warm and take my own flask! 



Dec66 said:


> Really? What sort of thing? I'm genuinely interested.




Ok,it's going back a lot of years,but i saw Blackburn play there in an FA Cup tie in 1979. I was knocked out and had my scarf nicked in yon Stanley Park before the game. Then afterwards after loads of hassle during the match, a Scouser came on our coach and demanded money off us. Needless to say we'd had enough by then,so some blokes gave him a good kicking and chucked him out the emergency exit at the back. Fortunately for him,the coach wasn't moving at the time.


----------



## PaulB (26 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Beware of going in the pubs round the ground. Dingle land is like a throwback to the hooligan days of the 1970's and 80's! Plenty of six fingers and monobrows!



How abusive! I've got a lot more time for Burnley fans than the gurning simpletons who pretend to follow t'ruhrvurs. Burnley always bring many more fans and make more noise and show considerably more passion than the drum-beaters from Ewok park. I remember one week we played a team from another continent in the Champions League (Asia) who totally filled both tiers of the Anny and had thousands locked outside. That was on a Wednesday. Four days later, Blackburn Rovers were fortunate enough to be able to play us and brought (from 30-odd miles away, remember) an embarrassingly low number of fans with them. They were given the smallest possible section allowable and still had scores of empty seats in their allocation. I'd estimate there were fewer than 500. It was laughable. 

I also recall a time we went to Ewok to follow our team but hadn't had time to sort out away tickets (this was the League Cup) so had to go in with the home 'fans' but we needn't have worried. Ian Rush or John Barnes scored and the vast majority of fans in that stand - and many more in other sections of the stadium - rose to their feet fists pumping the air showing just what Blackburn Rovers are made of.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Oct 2018)

PaulB said:


> How abusive! I've got a lot more time for Burnley fans than the gurning simpletons who pretend to follow t'ruhrvurs. Burnley always bring many more fans and make more noise and show considerably more passion than the drum-beaters from Ewok park. I remember one week we played a team from another continent in the Champions League (Asia) who totally filled both tiers of the Anny and had thousands locked outside. That was on a Wednesday. Four days later, Blackburn Rovers were fortunate enough to be able to play us and brought (from 30-odd miles away, remember) an embarrassingly low number of fans with them. They were given the smallest possible section allowable and still had scores of empty seats in their allocation. I'd estimate there were fewer than 500. It was laughable.
> 
> I also recall a time we went to Ewok to follow our team but hadn't had time to sort out away tickets (this was the League Cup) so had to go in with the home 'fans' but we needn't have worried. Ian Rush or John Barnes scored and the vast majority of fans in that stand - and many more in other sections of the stadium - rose to their feet fists pumping the air showing just what Blackburn Rovers are made of.


I see you live in Colne Paul. Can ou remember the 1980's when Colne Dynamos were flying high and Burnley put a stop to it,not wanting next door competitors for fans,..like they did with Accy in 1962?


----------



## PaulB (26 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I see you live in Colne Paul. Can ou remember the 1980's when Colne Dynamos were flying high and Burnley put a stop to it,not wanting next door competitors for fans,..like they did with Accy in 1962?


No, I haven't lived here long and we chose Colne because of my wife's job and because we got our kids into the nearest grammar school (Skipton).


----------



## pjd57 (26 Oct 2018)

Murrayfield on Sunday.
Looking forward to it , league cup semi , Celtic v Hearts. 67,000 crowd expected. 50/50 split , so it should be noisy.

Just wish it wasn't at this time of year. There and back from Glasgow on the bike would make a great day out.


----------



## Slow But Determined (26 Oct 2018)

A fine 5-0 win over bottom club Holyhead Hotspur tonite lifts the mighty lillywhites up to 6th in the Cymru Alliance.


----------



## slow scot (27 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Murrayfield on Sunday.
> Looking forward to it , league cup semi , Celtic v Hearts. 67,000 crowd expected. 50/50 split , so it should be noisy.
> 
> Just wish it wasn't at this time of year. There and back from Glasgow on the bike would make a great day out.


It is just a bit far, I agree. Will you bike to the Aberdeen Hearts final?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2018)

Dec66 said:


> I'm an Evertonian, btw.


So whats your prediction for tomorrow against Utd. They have both won with late goals recently.
As a Lpool fan I would like to see you beat them or better still a draw.....but I fear you might be in for a tonking.


----------



## Dec66 (27 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> So whats your prediction for tomorrow against Utd. They have both won with late goals recently.
> As a Lpool fan I would like to see you beat them or better still a draw.....but I fear you might be in for a tonking.


I think we'll win 2-1.

There, I've said it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2018)

Dec66 said:


> I think we'll win 2-1.
> 
> There, I've said it.


I do hope so. I will be watching on tv and cheering for you.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Oct 2018)

slow scot said:


> It is just a bit far, I agree. Will you bike to the Aberdeen Hearts final?


Hopefully I will be cycling to the Celtic Aberdeen final.
Good cycle rack at Hampden. Right at the front door.


----------



## Slick (27 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Hopefully I will be cycling to the Celtic Aberdeen final.
> Good cycle rack at Hampden. Right at the front door.


I think we have enough goals coming from midfield to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Oct 2018)

Glen Hoddle is in hospital after collapsing at the BT Sports studio this morning. It is being described as serious.


----------



## Slick (27 Oct 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Glen Hoddle is in hospital after collapsing at the BT Sports studio this morning. It is being described as serious.


Shame. I hope he's okay?


----------



## Slick (27 Oct 2018)

Not really much more on the web. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46002170


----------



## MarkF (27 Oct 2018)

Gillingham 4- 0 Bradford City, now adrift at the bottom and with Pompey visiting next week.  We've started to arrange demo's and our £1k plane will be over Valley Parade next week towing a banner demanding that our egomaniac owner goes..........asap.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Oct 2018)

Is it possible to be a football fan but not like football? Sat there at today's Stanley match i was more interested in people watching (What the fark is he wearing?! I know her from somewhere,but where?! etc etc) than the game. We could've won by the way *if* their keeper hadn't saved Billy Kee's usual hammered penalty attempt. I just sat there thinking i've forked out 15 quid for this and i'm not actually enjoying it. I sat there wishing i'd gone a bike ride instead. I'll probably miss the next few home games and wait for the Sunderland match on the 8th of December.

Edit...15 quid would've bought me 5 and a half pints down the local pub tonight,but think positive! I suppose supping 5 pints is more unhealthy than watching 'boring' football,


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2018)

A fine 3-2 home win today for Forfar against Raith.

In the amateur game it was another trip across the Border to Tweedmouth. The game was abandoned after 15 minutes, at 0-0, due to our left back breaking his leg.


----------



## StuAff (27 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is it possible to be a football fan but not like football? Sat there at today's Stanley match i was more interested in people watching (What the fark is he wearing?! I know her from somewhere,but where?! etc etc) than the game. We could've won by the way *if* their keeper hadn't saved Billy Kee's usual hammered penalty attempt. I just sat there thinking i've forked out 15 quid for this and i'm not actually enjoying it. I sat there wishing i'd gone a bike ride instead. I'll probably miss the next few home games and wait for the Sunderland match on the 8th of December.
> 
> Edit...15 quid would've bought me 5 and a half pints down the local pub tonight,but think positive! I suppose supping 5 pints is more unhealthy than watching 'boring' football,


Honours even. From the official Pompey report, sounds like the second half dragged a bit.....not surprising your attention wandered!


----------



## gavgav (28 Oct 2018)

MarkF said:


> Gillingham 4- 0 Bradford City, now adrift at the bottom and with Pompey visiting next week.  We've started to arrange demo's and our £1k plane will be over Valley Parade next week towing a banner demanding that our egomaniac owner goes..........asap.



I reckon Hopkin will be sacked and Paul Hurst given the job, within the week.


----------



## MarkF (28 Oct 2018)

gavgav said:


> I reckon Hopkin will be sacked and Paul Hurst given the job, within the week.



I'll wager good money that your wrong.

Hopkin refused to do any media duties so may well have walked. Hurst still has credit from his Shrews tenure and if he thought Ipswich was a tough gig he will know Bradford CIty is an impossible one, after all, everybody in football knows that.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Not really much more on the web.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46002170


Heart attack apparently


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Oct 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Accy cyclist
> 
> How's the weather in your neck of the woods?
> 
> We're off to watch Chelsea on Sunday and last time we were at Turf Moor it was only 2C and they ran out of hot drinks & pies at half time would you believe.


How did it go? Not a bad result for you! I found it  anyway.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Heart attack apparently


Yeah I kinda guessed that much but didn't like to speculate. Still haven't heard any more about condition though.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Yeah I kinda guessed that much but didn't like to speculate. Still haven't heard any more about condition though.


Glenn Hoddle suffered heart attack and in 'serious condition' in hospital
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46008883


----------



## Dec66 (28 Oct 2018)

Referee 2 Everton 1

I used to think Moss was just incompetent, but I'm finding it more and more difficult to avoid the conclusion that he's bent.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Glenn Hoddle suffered heart attack and in 'serious condition' in hospital
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46008883


Obviously every heart attack is serious but this was obviously a bad one.


----------



## gavgav (28 Oct 2018)

MarkF said:


> I'll wager good money that your wrong.
> 
> Hopkin refused to do any media duties so may well have walked. Hurst still has credit from his Shrews tenure and if he thought Ipswich was a tough gig he will know Bradford CIty is an impossible one, after all, everybody in football knows that.


He lives up Sheffield way and surely is the prime manager to turn round a struggling a league one club though. He did it with us and he’d be a good bet to do it with you guys.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Hopefully I will be cycling to the Celtic Aberdeen final.
> Good cycle rack at Hampden. Right at the front door.





Slick said:


> I think we have enough goals coming from midfield to make sure that doesn't happen.




As predicted Celtic v Aberdeen.
Celtic strolled it today.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Obviously every heart attack is serious but this was obviously a bad one.


Only 20% are survived. So it might be the bad end of survived


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> How did it go? Not a bad result for you! I found it  anyway.



Great match. We were brilliant and played Burnley off the park.

Hilarious that one of the pubs on the way back from the shopping centre has been renamed The Royal Dyche - even the Henry VIII image on the hanging sign is Dyche himself! 

Burnley hard-core who usually make a heck of a racket were very quiet today - understandably I guess.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Only 20% are survived. So it might be the bad end of survived


I didn't realise the numbers were quite so low.

Hopefully he gets through this.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> As predicted Celtic v Aberdeen.
> Celtic strolled it today.


Yeah, watched both games and they did stroll it almost as easily as they will stroll the final. 

The disappointing thing for me was, despite dominating for large swathes of the game we could have played another 90 minutes and we still wouldn't have scored.


----------



## MarkF (28 Oct 2018)

gavgav said:


> He lives up Sheffield way and surely is the prime manager to turn round a struggling a league one club though. He did it with us and he’d be a good bet to do it with you guys.


You could give us Paul Hurst and his pick of the 4 best L1 players and we will still go down. 4000 fans didn't renew their ST's, 4000 others didn't even bother going to the last home game that they'd paid for. We have a National League North squad operating in L1, hence we are bottom.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> I didn't realise the numbers were quite so low.
> 
> Hopefully he gets through this.


That’s a rather old stat actually


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2018)

Dec66 said:


> I think we'll win 2-1.
> 
> There, I've said it.


Well you let me down big style. Early on I thought you could do it but sadly not.


----------



## MarkF (28 Oct 2018)

The best coach in the world cannot help us right now.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> That’s a rather old stat actually


I did wonder. 

Totally OT but still only 1 in 10 survive according to this. 

https://www.bhf.org.uk/for-professionals/press-centre/facts-and-figures


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Oct 2018)

MarkF said:


> The best coach in the world cannot help us right now.


Speaking of which!

"What, me take the f..k..g Bradford Job?!! Is Yous taking the f..k..g piss wack"?!


----------



## slow scot (29 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> As predicted Celtic v Aberdeen.
> Celtic strolled it today.


Very well predicted.


----------



## Dec66 (29 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Well you let me down big style. Early on I thought you could do it but sadly not.


Blame the ref, not me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Oct 2018)

Hey there fellow football fans! I'd like your opinions on this shirt i'm thinking of buying. I do like bright colours and designs,so what do you think about it?

https://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/2017-18-loja-cd-gk-pink-shirt-bnib.html







*Loja Club Deportivo *is about the size of most 6th 7th 8th tier clubs in England.


----------



## ozboz (31 Oct 2018)

Go for it @Accy cyclist ! I once got a retro City shirt of that company ,it wasn’t as colourful as them ones though !


----------



## Slick (31 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey there fellow football fans! I'd like your opinions on this shirt i'm thinking of buying. I do like bright colours and designs,so what do you think about it?
> 
> https://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/2017-18-loja-cd-gk-pink-shirt-bnib.html
> 
> ...


Another thumbs up from me.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 Oct 2018)

We all get used to footballers feigning injury and falling over but last night our club captain broke his ankle 10 minutes from the end and despite being in visible pain as he hopped around the pitch he played on - making tackles and challenges because all our subs were on. Well done Aaron Muirhead


----------



## Slick (31 Oct 2018)

Diogenes said:


> We all get used to footballers feigning injury and falling over but last night our club captain broke his ankle 10 minutes from the end and despite being in visible pain as he hopped around the pitch he played on - making tackles and challenges because all our subs were on. Well done Aaron Muirhead


Didn't realise he was so badly injured. He stays across from me so I'll look out for him in his stookie.


----------



## MarkF (31 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey there fellow football fans! I'd like your opinions on this shirt i'm thinking of buying. I do like bright colours and designs,so what do you think about it?
> 
> https://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/2017-18-loja-cd-gk-pink-shirt-bnib.html
> 
> ...



I love Spanish football but this is just one in a looooong line of crackers Spanish football shirts sponsored by local food producers. You are behind the times Accy. 

CD Lugo






Lorca






CD Guijuelo


----------



## AndyRM (31 Oct 2018)

Another good result for Killie in Glasgow tonight, the 7th game we've gone behind in but got something from which is pretty amazing. Steve Clarke is easily the best coach/manager in Scotland right now, with Gary Holt not far behind.


----------



## Slick (1 Nov 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Another good result for Killie in Glasgow tonight, the 7th game we've gone behind in but got something from which is pretty amazing. Steve Clarke is easily the best coach/manager in Scotland right now, with Gary Holt not far behind.


No wish to take anything away from anyone as your 5eam are there on merit but I was at the game and it was pretty dire from both teams. The goal was a peach though.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> No wish to take anything away from anyone as your 5eam are there on merit but I was at the game and it was pretty dire from both teams. The goal was a peach though.



Yeah, I watched bits and pieces of it on a rubbish stream. Not the best advert for the game, but they can't all be and at least no goalkeepers were punched or coins thrown. Embarrassing stuff.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Nov 2018)

MarkF said:


> I love Spanish football but this is just one in a looooong line of crackers Spanish football shirts sponsored by local food producers. You are behind the times Accy.
> 
> CD Lugo
> 
> ...


Ah,i've only just sussed Mark that the top one is octopus.

I thought they were false teeth at first.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Nov 2018)

Diogenes said:


> We all get used to footballers feigning injury and falling over but last night our club captain broke his ankle 10 minutes from the end and despite being in visible pain as he hopped around the pitch he played on - making tackles and challenges because all our subs were on. Well done Aaron Muirhead




An opposing team's player went down in the box in front of our home supporters end a year or so ago. Those behind the goal were chanting"You soft bastard!,you soft bastard!"at him as the physio or whatever they're called now was treating him. It turned out he'd broken his leg in two places.

F..k..g idiots!!!


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> An opposing team's player went down in the box in front of our home supporters end a year or so ago. Those behind the goal were chanting"You soft bastard!,you soft bastard!"at him as the physio or whatever they're called now was treating him. It turned out he'd broken his leg in two places.
> 
> F..k..g idiots!!!



Unless there were bones sticking out that's barely an injury.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Nov 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Unless there were bones sticking out that's barely an injury.


They even had the oxygen mask over his face,yet the idiots were still chanting it. It's the same when a player,most likely a goalkeeper, gets the "You fat bastard" treatment. This from fans who come back from the burger van at half time with their hands full of pies and hot dogs,balancing the stuff on their beer bellies. Not forgetting the "We hate Cockneys and we hate Cockneys" chant when we played Exeter (200 miles from London) last season and Portsmouth (70 miles from London) last Saturday.


----------



## Slick (1 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They even had the oxygen mask over his face,yet the idiots were still chanting it. It's the same when a player,most likely a goalkeeper, gets the "You fat bastard" treatment. This from fans who come back from the burger van at half time with their hands full of pies and hot dogs,balancing the stuff on their beer bellies. Not forgetting the "We hate Cockneys and we hate Cockneys" chant when we played Exeter (200 miles from London) last season and Portsmouth (70 miles from London) last Saturday.


The chants don't necessarily have to make any sense, they are just designed to inflict maximum annoyance to those they are directed at.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Nov 2018)

"Two Andy Gorams, there's only two Andy Gorams"


----------



## Slick (1 Nov 2018)

Diogenes said:


> "Two Andy Gorams, there's only two Andy Gorams"


He loved that. Only 2 Paul Gascoignes was better.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Nov 2018)

Who's andy gorams?


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Who's andy gorams?


The flying pig.

What was it that Tommy Burns said about him?


----------



## User6179 (3 Nov 2018)

Scottish referee getting it wrong again, second yellow and sent off for ???


View: https://twitter.com/Iainmackay8/status/1058730483616493568


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> Scottish referee getting it wrong again, second yellow and sent off for ???
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Iainmackay8/status/1058730483616493568



I totally missed this, couldn't understand why he saw red. At least they can appeal this as even the sfa couldn't muck that up.


----------



## User6179 (3 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> I totally missed this, couldn't understand why he saw red. At least they can appeal this as even the sfa couldn't muck that up.



You cant appeal two yellow cards...………………………...


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> You cant appeal two yellow cards...………………………...


Just seen the comments, forgot about that. Looks like I have severely underestimated the depth of stupidity at the sfa.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

Well done to the foxes players . A win under awful circumstances must have been a difficult day


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Nov 2018)

Stanley drew away at Coventry,which means we stay in 6th place. If someone would have asked in August would you take 6th place 3 months into the season? i'd have said a big yes please! 
http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/11/coventry-stanley-2/


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2018)

Lpool.....one one at Arsenal.
TBF Arsenal played really good fluent football.
Only gripe is we had a genuine good goal disallowed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2018)

Another win for Forfar, 1-0 away to Airdrie (whose fans are complete dicks)

Hibs lost 1-0 at home to St Johnstone. Poor result.

Yet again, a shortage of refs resulted in there being no game today for the amateur team.


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Nov 2018)

Another win for St Johnstone, 1-0 away to Hibs (whose fans are complete dicks)





GIRUY


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Nov 2018)

Ayr Utd fans sing to one of their own in a tree


View: https://twitter.com/ryancapperauld/status/1058752387635134464?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1058752387635134464&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pieandbovril.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fapp%3Dcore%26module%3Dsystem%26controller%3Dembed%26url%3Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fryancapperauld%2Fstatus%2F1058752387635134464%3Fs%3D09


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Lpool.....one one at Arsenal.
> TBF Arsenal played really good fluent football.
> Only gripe is we had a genuine good goal disallowed.




The disallowed goal did prompt a good deal of discussion! It appeared to me that the expert pundits and the expert studio ref' were all at sea with the interpretation of the rules applicable in this case. I was utterly confused by it all.

This prompted a read of the somewhat tortuous FA rules of the game re offside specifically these bits:

_Offside position

*It is not an offence to be in an offside position.*

Offside offence

*A player in an offside position at the moment the ball is played or touched* by a team-mate is only penalised on becoming involved in active play by:*_

_interfering with play by playing or touching a ball passed or touched by a team-mate or_
_interfering with an opponent by:_
_preventing an opponent from playing or being able to play the ball by clearly obstructing the opponent’s line of vision or_
_challenging an opponent for the ball or_
_clearly attempting to play a ball which is close when this action impacts on an opponent or_
_making an obvious action which clearly impacts on the ability of an opponent to play the ball_
_*The first point of contact of the 'play' or 'touch' of the ball should be used

or_

_*gaining an advantage by playing the ball *or interfering with an opponent *when it has:*_
_*rebounded or been deflected off the goalpost, crossbar *or an opponent_
_been deliberately saved by any opponent_
_A player in an offside position receiving the ball from an opponent who deliberately plays the ball (except from a deliberate save by any opponent) is not considered to have gained an advantage._

***

From the bolded sections I concluded that the goal was right to be disallowed.

Mane was clearly offside when his team mate took the first shot but he was not in a situation that was an offence under the rules. However, when the ball came to him off the post this put him into an offside position which _is _deemed an offence under the rules and hence the goal could not stand.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2018)

This is embarrassing


View: https://youtu.be/rX1qGR4GtWc


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2018)

Diogenes said:


> This is embarrassing
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/rX1qGR4GtWc



He didn't dive but it was still embarrassing. 

Man u did a nice smash and grab Italian job.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2018)

Diogenes said:


> This is embarrassing
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/rX1qGR4GtWc




The SPFL are probably looking to recruit him.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Nov 2018)

Wasn't the penalty dodgy too?

You're not allowed to feint in the run-up are you?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Wasn't the penalty dodgy too?
> 
> You're not allowed to feint in the run-up are you?



Yep. 

You can do whatever you like in the run up, it's when you address the ball that you can't mess about.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Nov 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Yep.
> 
> You can do whatever you like in the run up, it's when you address the ball that you can't mess about.


That's right. Feinting when the run up is complete is not allowed but feinting during the run up is.

http://www.thefa.com/football-rules...laws/football-11-11/law-14---the-penalty-kick


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> That's right. Feinting when the run up is complete is not allowed but feinting during the run up is.
> 
> http://www.thefa.com/football-rules...laws/football-11-11/law-14---the-penalty-kick



It really annoys me when commentators/pundits mention a weird run up like it's not allowed. Likewise "benefit of the doubt to the attacking player".


----------



## pjd57 (9 Nov 2018)

Enjoyed last night at Celtic park. Wet getting there , even wetter coming home, but a great end to end 90 minutes made it worth the effort.
2-1 victory still leaves them watching the other results , and with the bonkers 2 Red Bull teams in the same group set up it's a big task.

PS a roof on the bikes would be nice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2018)

AndyRM said:


> It really annoys me when commentators/pundits mention a weird run up like it's not allowed. Likewise "benefit of the doubt to the attacking player".


Pundits are so lacking in knowledge


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Nov 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Pundits are so lacking in knowledge



Oh I don't know, they're experts on both the Scottish clubs


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2018)

We're into the next round.https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/11/stanley-1-colchester-0/ That was my 'anniversary match' as it was 15 years ago yesterday since i went to my first Accy game, v Huddersfield in the cup.
https://www.accringtonobserver.co.u...ball-news/fa-cup-1st-round-accrington-1265760
I did go to the odd one in the late 1980's,but since the 9th of Nov'2003 i've been going on a regular basis and it's only in the last few years that i've started to miss games......like the one today. Well,we're not going to win the FA Cup so we must save our pennies for those important league games.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Nov 2018)

Terrible update this week, Hibs went down 1-0 to Aberdeen last night, Forfar got beat 4-0 today by Brechin, and in the amateur game we had to forfeit the match due to not having a team


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Nov 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Wasn't the penalty dodgy too?
> 
> You're not allowed to feint in the run-up are you?



No 20 clearly encroaching at the penalty


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2018)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Nov 2018)

I've given @AndyRM plenty time to come and mention Killie's win today so I'll have to report that Killie beat the evil that is Hearts 1-0.

Killie are on fire!
Clarke is doing some job.


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Nov 2018)

Another win for the super saintees, 4 - 0 v Hamilton Accies making it five wins on the trot. Five shut outs for Zander Clark ensures he won't be picked for the Scotland team any time soon. 
Next up Killie in the meh derby.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I've given @AndyRM plenty time to come and mention Killie's win today so I'll have to report that Killie beat the evil that is Hearts 1-0.
> 
> Killie are on fire!
> Clarke is doing some job.



Makes up for last week's disappointment against Aberdeen, who were very lucky and remain our only real bogey team. I have been watching the rugby, which was also a very pleasing result and display, particularly in the second half. Murrayfield was rocking at the end.


----------



## MarkF (11 Nov 2018)

Wowee, Barca 3 - Betis 4 what a game and what a totally bonkers team Betis are!

My December football is shaping up nicely.

1/12 Union Berlin v Darmstadt
8/12 Bradford Park Avenue v Stockport
15/12 Lincoln City v Morecambe
22/12 Celtic v Dundee
26/12 Sunderland v Bradford City (Work permitting)


----------



## gavgav (12 Nov 2018)

Well the managerial merry go round continues.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/46032234

Paul Hurst leaves Shrewsbury in May, joins Ipswich....sacked by Ipswich in October, with them bottom of the league, having won 1 game.

John Askey leaves Macclesfield in June, joins Shrewsbury......sacked by Shrewsbury today, with us 18th in the league, having won 4 games.

Mark Yates joins Macclesfield in June, sacked in October, with them bottom of the league, having won 0 games.

Well that went swimmingly for all involved then!!!

Could Hurst return to Shrewsbury......?! I would be shocked if we have him back after the way he left on bad terms, but nothing surprises me in football these days.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Nov 2018)

5 months, 5 months and 4 months. Clubs seem so much more impatient for results these days... and none understand that a manager needs time to get things running his way. Quite a few successful managers didn't start all that well but their clubs stuck by them. Bygone days...


----------



## User6179 (12 Nov 2018)

You now need Sky Sports, BT Sports and Premier Sports to watch Scottish fitbaw, I think I will cancel Sky and BT and get one of those dodgy boxes. 
F$#K them!!


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Nov 2018)

I just dumped Sky Sports. I only ever watched football and F1 and I got fed up with their bias.

A month ago and I haven't missed it at all.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> You now need Sky Sports, BT Sports and Premier Sports to watch Scottish fitbaw, I think I will cancel Sky and BT and get one of those dodgy boxes.
> F$#K them!!



Is it not on Setanta?

I like watching it on Alba. Don't have to listen to the pish commentary and they don't mute the crowd sound which leads to some quality choice language. The half time segments they do as class as well, a few years ago they had Manuel Pascali teaching us how to make pizza.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Is it not on Setanta?
> 
> I like watching it on Alba. Don't have to listen to the pish commentary and they don't mute the crowd sound which leads to some quality choice language. The half time segments they do as class as well, a few years ago they had Manuel Pascali teaching us how to make pizza.



I think Premier and Setanta are owned by the same people?!
If I add on Rangers TV then that is 4 subscriptions to watch Scottish football which is ridiculous.
Aye Alba is class, watched a few games on it, I wish they would stick all the games on it!


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> I think Premier and Setanta are owned by the same people?!
> If I add on Rangers TV then that is 4 subscriptions to watch Scottish football which is ridiculous.
> Aye Alba is class, watched a few games on it, I wish they would stick all the games on it!



No clue. It's a running joke on the Killie forum and Facebook page.

4 subscriptions is ridiculous, and the money we get from TV deals is frankly pathetic. Still at least clubs in Scotland don't need to rely on TV revenue to exist.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> You now need Sky Sports, BT Sports and Premier Sports to watch Scottish fitbaw, I think I will cancel Sky and BT and get one of those dodgy boxes.
> F$#K them!!


I've given up on TV football.
I go to as many games as I can reasonably afford. After that it's council telly highlights.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Nov 2018)

Since there isn't a " my bike in front of ...." thread I think it fits here.
League cup final tickets sorted this morning.


----------



## slow scot (13 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Since there isn't a " my bike in front of ...." thread I think it fits here.
> League cup final tickets sorted this morning.


Who are Aberdeen playing in the final?


----------



## pjd57 (13 Nov 2018)

slow scot said:


> It is just a bit far, I agree. Will you bike to the Aberdeen Hearts final?





pjd57 said:


> Hopefully I will be cycling to the Celtic Aberdeen final.
> Good cycle rack at Hampden. Right at the front door.



The League cup final as predicted


@slow scot


----------



## slow scot (13 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> The League cup final as predicted
> 
> 
> @slow scot


You got it right! Well done. Hope it's a good game and you have a dry ride to Hampden and back.
Was it you or a friend who intended riding up to Pittodrie for a league fixture? Vaguely remember we discussed this a while back; it's maybe been done and there's a good choice of routes between our two cities.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46197761

And folk wonder why some look at the game with disbelief.

No problem with someone getting a retirement gift, but two years salary? That's just taking the proverbial.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Nov 2018)

slow scot said:


> You got it right! Well done. Hope it's a good game and you have a dry ride to Hampden and back.
> Was it you or a friend who intended riding up to Pittodrie for a league fixture? Vaguely remember we discussed this a while back; it's maybe been done and there's a good choice of routes between our two cities.


I guy I met up with done every away league game last season. 
It was a sponsored event. Massive challenge to take on since the TV companies can chop and change dates and times as they please.

He managed it , including a trip to Ross County.
I joined him for one of his runs.
Partick Thistle away !
Really handy since I live in Maryhill .

I've been looking at train fares for Aberdeen.
Possible spring trip . Early train up from Glasgow then head down to Dundee for a train home..


----------



## slow scot (13 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I guy I met up with done every away league game last season.
> It was a sponsored event. Massive challenge to take on since the TV companies can chop and change dates and times as they please.
> 
> He managed it , including a trip to Ross County.
> ...


I'm pretty sure the bus will take a bike, and if you have a bus pass......well more money for bike biccys!
It's a lovely ride south from Aberdeen on Route 1 to Dundee if that's what you decide on; there is one rough bit which is easily avoided, but you can get back to me on that.


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> You now need Sky Sports, BT Sports and Premier Sports to watch Scottish fitbaw, I think I will cancel Sky and BT and get one of those dodgy boxes.
> F$#K them!!



IPTV, Its the future.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> IPTV, Its the future.



My mate says it freezes a lot and he has 200mbps broadband like me, might give it a go for the Scottish cups games.


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> My mate says it freezes a lot and he has 200mbps broadband like me, might give it a go for the Scottish cups games.


I've just upgraded my broadband but up to now I just had the basic speed but not exactly sure what speed I had but it never froze once. 

I still go to the home games but can't get to the away games or most of them so good for that.


----------



## User6179 (13 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> I've just upgraded my broadband but up to now I just had the basic speed but not exactly sure what speed I had but it never froze once.
> 
> I still go to the home games but can't get to the away games or most of them so good for that.



Good to know it works Ok, I use VIP league for streams but my anti virus is always working overtime to stop threats on the site.
Do you use VPN as well?


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> Good to know it works Ok, I use VIP league for streams but my anti virus is always working overtime to stop threats on the site.
> Do you use VPN as well?


No, I probably should though but the IPTV app is loaded on my telly already and someone else just loaded the channels on. You could probably load them yourself but the truth is I am just lazy.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2018)

This is a bit of a strange one:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46199806

Craig Samson has left as St. Mirren keeper to become Sunderland's goalkeeping coach.

For him, it makes sense - he'll make a lot more money then he would dropping down the leagues in Scotland, but for St Mirren it's a strange time to let your first choice keeper go, and a senior member of a struggling side. They love him there, for some reason - he was woeful at Killie and Motherwell, and not great at either of the Dundee sides.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2018)

So Jokanovic is booted out of Fulham and his replacement is Ranieri. Who's first signing for The Blues was Jokanovic.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So Jokanovic is booted out of Fulham and his replacement is Ranieri. Who's first signing for The Blues was Jokanovic.


What odds on Fulham to stay up and win the league next season?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> What odds on Fulham to stay up and win the league next season?




Worth a fiver lol


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2018)

MarkF said:


> Wowee, Barca 3 - Betis 4 what a game and what a totally bonkers team Betis are!
> 
> My December football is shaping up nicely.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you going to a proper game on the 8th


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> You now need Sky Sports, BT Sports and Premier Sports to watch Scottish fitbaw, I think I will cancel Sky and BT and get one of those dodgy boxes.
> F$#K them!!


I have none of those and watch a fair bit of Scottish fitba


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2018)

Anyone planning on going to Boydies testimonial on Saturday? Some big names on both sides and it's only a tenner, with money going to charity.

I'm tempted to go, but a 400 mile round trip is a bit off putting.


----------



## User6179 (14 Nov 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have none of those and watch a fair bit of Scottish fitba



Aye but I need quality punditry only the likes of Michael Stewart can give, for such hot takes as Bio Mechanics and such like...….


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> Aye but I need quality punditry only the likes of Michael Stewart can give, for such hot takes as Bio Mechanics and such like...….


I talk shite so I'm sorted


----------



## User6179 (17 Nov 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/Lachy67_/status/1063422341131223042


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2018)

Eddy said:


> View: https://twitter.com/Lachy67_/status/1063422341131223042





I've polished up my old boots just in case Alex calls.


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2018)

What a peach from Ryan Fraser. C'mon Scotland.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Nov 2018)

I'm in shock. Scotland won with a 3rd string team against 10 men. Euro glory awaits.

Forfar gubbed Dumbarton 3-0.

In even betterer news, the amateur team have risen from the flames and managed a 3-3 away to Coldstream. We deserved to win but I'm just glad we're still going after an emergency meeting after having to concede last weeks game due to not being able to field a team


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2018)

Great performance from England today.


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2018)

First Scottish hat-trick I've seen in a long time. 

Worth the wait though. Absolutely spectacular from James Forrest and the rest of the boys at Hamden to all but a secure promotion to group B and a guaranteed play-off place for the Euro's. 

Still nearly 20 minutes to go but the celebrations have already started here.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Nov 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, I present Patrice Evra giving himself salmonella:


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Nov 2018)

A noisy Killie support at McDiarmid park yesterday.





@AndyRM 's heroes unable to crack the Saints defence. Six shutouts in a row ensures the continuing exclusion of Zander Clark et al from the Scotland squad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Nov 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> A noisy Killie support at McDiarmid park yesterday.
> View attachment 440253
> 
> @AndyRM 's heroes unable to crack the Saints defence. Six shutouts in a row ensures the continuing exclusion of Zander Clark et al from the Scotland squad.


I see Forfar have got Killie in the next round of the Cup, should see a few goals


----------



## Poacher (25 Nov 2018)

Attendance at Bournemouth v Arsenal today : 10792
Attendance at Lincoln City v Mansfield yesterday : 9773, just 1019 fewer spectators.
As our transatlantic cousins say, go figure.


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2018)

Poacher said:


> Attendance at Bournemouth v Arsenal today : 10792
> Attendance at Lincoln City v Mansfield yesterday : 9773, just 1019 fewer spectators.
> As our transatlantic cousins say, go figure.


Bournemouth's ground is tiny by league standards- 11,360 capacity. Fratton Park's still one of the smaller grounds, just under 20,000 at the moment...


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> A noisy Killie support at McDiarmid park yesterday.
> View attachment 440253
> 
> @AndyRM 's heroes unable to crack the Saints defence. Six shutouts in a row ensures the continuing exclusion of Zander Clark et al from the Scotland squad.



Clark is a helluva keeper. It's a joke that he hasn't had a Scotland call up.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I see Forfar have got Killie in the next round of the Cup, should see a few goals



Hopefully by Baird and Boyd, showing the kids how it's done.


----------



## PaulB (1 Dec 2018)

While the Premier League players live in a different world to most of us, some do all they can to help the disadvantaged. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxG5PxPqDR4


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> While the Premier League players live in a different world to most of us, some do all they can to help the disadvantaged.
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxG5PxPqDR4




Great player, great guy, great to have it highlighted. There are a lot of high profile players who do loads for charity but it gets ignored because they're an easy/lazy target, which I think is a real shame.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Great player, great guy, great to have it highlighted. There are a lot of high profile players who do loads for charity but it gets ignored because they're an easy/lazy target, which I think is a real shame.


Nice one.
Just hope he is not so generous with the Toffees at 17.00 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2018)

Scottish premiership calendar year table 2018  

Annual table Scottish Premiership 2018
*#* *Club* *Matches* *W* *D* *L* *Goals* *+/-* *Pts*
1 

 Kilmarnock FC 26 16 6 4 39:23 16 54
2 

 Celtic 24 16 5 3 46:12 34 53
3 

 Rangers 24 15 4 5 61:24 37 49
4 

 Hibernian FC 24 12 7 5 41:22 19 43
5 

 Heart of Midl. 25 12 6 7 33:26 7 42
6 

 Aberdeen FC 24 12 4 8 33:25 8 40
7 

 St. Johnstone 26 10 6 10 27:35 -8 36
8 

 Motherwell FC 25 7 7 11 25:33 -8 28
9 

 Livingston FC 13 5 4 4 12:10 2 19
10 

 Hamilton Acad. 26 5 2 19 22:57 -35 17
11 

 Dundee FC 25 3 4 18 16:53 -37 13
12 

 Ross County 11 2 3 6 17:21 -4 9
13 

 St. Mirren 14 2 2 10 8:26 -18 8
14 

 Partick Thistle 11 1 2 8 7:20 -13 5


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Dec 2018)

Killie looking like they're going to move into 2nd, a point behind Sellic, currently 2-0 up against Hibs. Still a while to go due to light failure.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2018)

The revolution at Killie is unreal. Clarke is easily the best manager in Scotland.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2018)

Accy are in the draw for the third round after beating Cheltenham 3-1. https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/12/stanley-3-cheltenham-1/


----------



## pjd57 (1 Dec 2018)

Eddy said:


> Scottish premiership calendar year table 2018
> 
> Annual table Scottish Premiership 2018
> *#* *Club* *Matches* *W* *D* *L* *Goals* *+/-* *Pts*
> ...




Great going by Killie.
But ,( very big but ) they don't play leagues over the calendar year....

Fantastic manager though.



Looking forward to League cup final tomorrow.
Hopefully it will be dry for the journey there.
I don't mind getting wet coming home, but sitting soaked for a couple of hours isn't great.


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Great going by Killie.
> But ,( very big but ) they don't play leagues over the calendar year....
> 
> Fantastic manager though.
> ...



Looks like the weather is improving, might actually be dry for the game, enjoy.


----------



## slow scot (2 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Great going by Killie.
> But ,( very big but ) they don't play leagues over the calendar year....
> 
> Fantastic manager though.
> ...


Hope you stay dry, but also hope it's an unhappy ride back!! Can't see it though, unfortunately.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2018)

Without trying to jinx Barnet's hopes in the FA cup, 1-0 up against Stockport County


----------



## ozboz (2 Dec 2018)

Brentfords new ground seems to be coming along nicely , they reckon it will be ready for next season , October , ive heard the present stadium will ne taken over by London Irish RU ,


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2018)

Pompey left it late, but 1-0 against Rochdale. Six straight wins in all competitions, first time for that in seven and a half years!


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2018)

My team beat Hearts to go top for a while.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Dec 2018)

slow scot said:


> Hope you stay dry, but also hope it's an unhappy ride back!! Can't see it though, unfortunately.


Dry going , which is a huge bonus.
Soaked going home, heavy sleety rain , but I wasn't caring.


----------



## PaulB (2 Dec 2018)

StuAff said:


> Pompey left it late, but 1-0 against Rochdale. Six straight wins in all competitions, first time for that in seven and a half years!


Not as late as my team today. And no more bizarre goal will ever be scored either!


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> Not as late as my team today. And no more bizarre goal will ever be scored either!


Quite (saw the clip on a newspaper website). Certainly looked like Pickford made an unwanted assist....


----------



## PaulB (2 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> Just hope he is not so generous with the Toffees at 17.00 tomorrow afternoon.


He wasn't but Everton's was! And the generosity of fans of both clubs was gratifying to see. I dropped mine off in the club shop about 4pm and there was a particularly impressive pile of shopping bags there but the security guy told me they'd had four lots of similar size collected already, which was very heartening to see.


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> He wasn't but Everton's was! And the generosity of fans of both clubs was gratifying to see. I dropped mine off in the club shop about 4pm and there was a particularly impressive pile of shopping bags there but the security guy told me they'd had four lots of similar size collected already, which was very heartening to see.


Just read the article on LFC's site. Depressing that such efforts are needed, but well done them all.


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2018)

Getting a draw with Man Utd now gets you the sack from Southampton. 

This shows how far Man Utd have fallen.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Dec 2018)

8 months in the job. Seems like some clubs don't believe in giving a manager time to put their own ideas into practice - which is much harder to do when you don't have the money to go out and buy top players. Hughes had to work with what he's got, in contrast to Mourinho who inherited some good players and was given millions to improve the team.

I think the wrong manager was sacked.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> 8 months in the job. Seems like some clubs don't believe in giving a manager time to put their own ideas into practice - which is much harder to do when you don't have the money to go out and buy top players. Hughes had to work with what he's got, in contrast to Mourinho who inherited some good players and was given millions to improve the team.
> 
> I think the wrong manager was sacked.



3 wins in 22 games is a fairly dismal record. Doesn't help that the club keep selling their best players, but still they are a better side than that record makes them look.


----------



## matiz (3 Dec 2018)




----------



## matiz (3 Dec 2018)

We've drawn Liverpool at home, I'd like to see Jurgen race Traore.


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2018)

Barnet have drawn Sheffield United away in the FA cup. Might have a chance


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2018)

Briefly...


----------



## MarkF (5 Dec 2018)

OMG! It's over, our megalomaniacal, narcissistic, _" I know football, you have to take me seriously" _chairman has been (at last) been sacked by the majority owner, who probably wishes he'd never got involved in English football.

https://www.bradfordcityfc.co.uk/news/2018/december/bantams-part-company-with-rahic/

He turned a team 90 mins way from the Championship into the worst team in England in just 12 months, with a bloated squad of garbage, losing 4500 fans along the way. It'll be a good book one day


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2018)

And after the dust had settled...






Clarke is easily the best manager in Scotland right now. I'm loving this while it lasts.


----------



## Brandane (5 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> And after the dust had settled...


I thought you might be a happy chappy this evening! Long may it continue; FTOF...  Big game on Saturday for Killie now....


----------



## Slick (5 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> And after the dust had settled...
> 
> View attachment 441581
> 
> ...


Why not, enjoy.


----------



## StuAff (5 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> OMG! It's over, our megalomaniacal, narcissistic, _" I know football, you have to take me seriously" _chairman has been (at last) been sacked by the majority owner, who probably wishes he'd never got involved in English football.
> 
> https://www.bradfordcityfc.co.uk/news/2018/december/bantams-part-company-with-rahic/
> 
> He turned a team 90 mins way from the Championship into the worst team in England in just 12 months, with a bloated squad of garbage, losing 4500 fans along the way. It'll be a good book one day


Hope it gets better (and as my lot could tell you, it could have been so much worse). If Rupp sticks to his word (and didn't just ditch a scapegoat) it should....


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2018)

Brandane said:


> I thought you might be a happy chappy this evening! Long may it continue; FTOF...  Big game on Saturday for Killie now....



Unbeaten against them in 4 league games. Easy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2018)

https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/12/ref-explains-abandonment/

Accy's match against Sunderland was abandoned after 72 minutes due to a waterlogged pitch and very heavy rain. It was our highest attendance ever at our current ground......5,257. I don't know how much we'll have to pay for the re-arranged match,but i wont be going if the club ask the same price as it was today. I hope/think it should be around a tenner for adults.


----------



## Slick (8 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 441857
> 
> 
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/12/ref-explains-abandonment/
> ...


You have already paid so free admission for the rearranged fixture.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> You have already paid so free admission for the rearranged fixture.


Not too sure about that. Someone said if it's called off after so many minutes then the club can charge us again. I've been on rained off matches before where it's been announced over the tannoy to keep hold of your ticket stubs for proof of having been to the abandoned game. Nothing was said as we were leaving and nothing so far on the club's website. Why can't the result/score stand? I think we'd be happy(ish) with a point and so should Sunderland, as we had most of the play.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 441857
> 
> 
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/12/ref-explains-abandonment/
> ...


Tinpot.


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 441857
> 
> 
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2018/12/ref-explains-abandonment/
> ...


Sounds like it should never have started. Hope the rearranged match (if there is one?!) doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2018)

And the result from Stamford Bridge: Plucky underdogs 2, Man City 0.


----------



## Slick (8 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not too sure about that. Someone said if it's called off after so many minutes then the club can charge us again. I've been on rained off matches before where it's been announced over the tannoy to keep hold of your ticket stubs for proof of having been to the abandoned game. Nothing was said as we were leaving and nothing so far on the club's website. Why can't the result/score stand? I think we'd be happy(ish) with a point and so should Sunderland, as we had most of the play.


I think it's more the clubs club's discretion, but as ever I could be very wrong. 

It definitely shouldn't cost you though.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Unbeaten against them in 4 league games. Easy.



Took a proper hiding in the end. Didn't get to see the game but it sounds like our defence was all over the place, which says a lot about the influence and ability of Broadfoot.


----------



## matiz (9 Dec 2018)




----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2018)

Really disappointed in my team today. Well done Dundee though, who if I'm honest looked the most likely to break the deadlock even after they took off the real king Kenny.


----------



## ozboz (9 Dec 2018)

I am a City fan , have been since 1956 , I live close to Stamford Bridge , I have lots of Chelsea Fans , Chelsea deserved their win yesterday , but the game was marred by these abusung Sterling when taking a corner in the 1st half 

Life bans for all of them


View: https://twitter.com/SteveThePunter/status/1071469720103215104


----------



## ozboz (9 Dec 2018)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2018)

Great results today


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2018)

Top of the hill tonight then. 


Supersuperleeds said:


> Great results today


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great results today


Losing at palace is not that great .


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Top of the hill tonight then.


Please don't encourage him ,I have to ride with him


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Dec 2018)

Four in a row for West Ham, when was the last time that happened?


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Please don't encourage him ,I have to ride with him


Sorry.

Come on you Leeeeds!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Please don't encourage him ,I have to ride with him


----------



## MarkF (15 Dec 2018)

Pellegrini suits West Ham even if the stadium doesn't. A decent man who always plays to win, what's not to like?

I went to Lincoln City v Morecambe today, bloody hell it was freezing, never been so cold. Lincoln won 3-1 and are certs to go up, a very solid and stable team. It was great to see Kevin Ellison still playing, 40 in 3 months and still Morecambe's best player and the one who put in the most effort, it was great to see him get a late consolation goal.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> Pellegrini suits West Ham even if the stadium doesn't. A decent man who always plays to win, what's not to like?


All the fans I'm still in touch with are ok with the stadium, it is only a minority who are not, albeit a very vocal one. The complaints about the stadium having no atmosphere arose because the team were playing badly for much of their first period there, once they upped their game it all changed. Unfortunately West Ham have always had a percentage of fans who are to quick to boo when the team are struggling - the time they most need the crowd behind them. It was the same throughout the sixties when I first started going there.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Four in a row for West Ham, when was the last time that happened?




When they were losing?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Dec 2018)

Killie top the league again after hammering Dundee 3 - 1. A couple of seasons ago we let sides in need of a win triumph, but that mentality seems to have gone. 

In other pleasing news Livi walloped Hearts, which almost feels like another Killie victory with Gary Holt as their manager.


----------



## Slick (16 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Killie top the league again after hammering Dundee 3 - 1. A couple of seasons ago we let sides in need of a win triumph, but that mentality seems to have gone.
> 
> In other pleasing news Livi walloped Hearts, which almost feels like another Killie victory with Gary Holt as their manager.


Livi certainly showed how you should deal with 10 men, much like kilmarnock showed how to deal with a team at the bottom of the league. 

It's bad when even Michael Gove is having a dig at my team. Ffs

In other pleasing news, Ejaria is heading back home with his tail between his legs.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> All the fans I'm still in touch with are ok with the stadium, it is only a minority who are not, albeit a very vocal one. The complaints about the stadium having no atmosphere arose because the team were playing badly for much of their first period there, once they upped their game it all changed. Unfortunately West Ham have always had a percentage of fans who are to quick to boo when the team are struggling - the time they most need the crowd behind them. It was the same throughout the sixties when I first started going there.



Exactly joe These supporters who go on about the boleyn are mostly wearing rose colour spectacles.
There were a load of times when you could have heard a pin drop at the ground.
The press have whipped this all up about the london stadium and now you get fans from other clubs slagging the stadium even though they have nether been there.
When you are winning the atmosphere is great and when you are losing it's not and that is what it's like in any ground.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2018)

Barnet are through to the next round of the FA Trophy, beating Bath City 3-2. The results are getting better as the season goes on.


----------



## StuAff (16 Dec 2018)

Arsenal's unbeaten run ended....by Southampton?!!!!
I'm not that bothered about the neighbours going down or staying up (except just to annoy all those Saints fans with a misguided sense of entitlement and/or blind hatred of my lot), but Herr Rabbit Hutch (an interesting bloke, and a cyclist) seems to have got them going the right way...


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Barnet are through to the next round of the FA Trophy, beating Bath City 3-2. The results are getting better as the season goes on.


I am hoping Barnet win the FA Cup, then we can say we were knocked out by the eventual winners 

We also made it into the next round of the FA Trophy, we could get our revenge yet


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2018)

and the weekends football results just get better


----------



## Slick (16 Dec 2018)

My team went top today but it's a bit like papering over the cracks.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and the weekends football results just get better


I do hope that's not a dig at that ignorant egotistical loudmouth in charge at Man U?

Give the man some respect


----------



## StuAff (16 Dec 2018)

Barney Ronay hits the nail on the head again...
"This was beyond dire – dire squared, dire football played in dire fashion by a dire selection. Imagine a bad plan, enacted badly, by someone not very good at enacting bad plans. Imagine a negative approach, applied with extreme negativity by a group of players feeling negative about the actual merits of all this negativity. Why would anyone want to keep doing this? Is Mourinho enjoying it? Even United’s starting XI was a deathly thing with seven of the 10 starting outfield players either defenders or defensive midfielders"
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/dec/16/football-dire-jose-mourinho-enjoying-it

It is remarkable how the relative situations of United and Liverpool seem to have been so completely reversed. For years, a stream of not-very-good-but-expensive players (along with more than a few gems, admittedly) joined and left the Anfield ranks, along with others who never quite made the grade (at least for LFC) or never fit the playing style. Carroll, Downing, Benteke, Dicks…At the same time, the Man U machine and Sir Alex kept churning out winning team after winning team. Ferguson was certainly the (very strong) paper over the cracks for a good few years, there had certainly been structural decline at Old Trafford for a while, but the wheels seem to have come off almost completely now. FSG certainly hit more than a few bumps in their first few years of owning Liverpool, but they've learnt from their mistakes, and the on-field results are no fluke. Also making business sense... Net spend on transfers (i.e. after player sales) since 2016 is estimated at £125 million. Man City, £358m (unsurprisingly, but you can see where it's gone, in a good way). Man U...£300m (and you can't see the value for money). They seem to be regressing, not even standing still, when all the other 'big teams' are moving forward.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2018)

CL draw for those interested

Schalke v Man City
Atletico Madrid v Juventus
Man Utd v PSG
Tottenham v Borussia Dortmund
Lyon v Barcelona
Roma v Porto
Ajax v Real Madrid
Liverpool v Bayern Munich


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Dec 2018)

Anybody watch the Netflix Documentary "Sunderland Til I Die"? Very good but Sunderland fans don't come out of it well.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2018)

and the Europa League draw

Viktoria Plzen v Dinamo Zagreb 
Club Brugge v Red Bull Salzburg
Rapid Vienna v Internazionale
Slavia Prague v Genk
Graznodar v Bayer Leverkusen
Zurich v Napoli
Malmo v Chelsea
Shakhtar Donetsk v Eintracht Frankfurt
Celtic v Valencia
Stade Rennais v Real Betis
Olympiakos v Dynamo Kyiv
Lazio v Sevilla
Fenerbahce v Zenit
Sporting v Villarreal
BATE Borisov v Arsenal
Galatasaray v Benfica


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2018)

StuAff said:


> Barney Ronay hits the nail on the head again...
> "This was beyond dire – dire squared, dire football played in dire fashion by a dire selection. Imagine a bad plan, enacted badly, by someone not very good at enacting bad plans. Imagine a negative approach, applied with extreme negativity by a group of players feeling negative about the actual merits of all this negativity. Why would anyone want to keep doing this? Is Mourinho enjoying it? Even United’s starting XI was a deathly thing with seven of the 10 starting outfield players either defenders or defensive midfielders"
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/dec/16/football-dire-jose-mourinho-enjoying-it
> 
> It is remarkable how the relative situations of United and Liverpool seem to have been so completely reversed. For years, a stream of not-very-good-but-expensive players (along with more than a few gems, admittedly) joined and left the Anfield ranks, along with others who never quite made the grade (at least for LFC) or never fit the playing style. Carroll, Downing, Benteke, Dicks…At the same time, the Man U machine and Sir Alex kept churning out winning team after winning team. Ferguson was certainly the (very strong) paper over the cracks for a good few years, there had certainly been structural decline at Old Trafford for a while, but the wheels seem to have come off almost completely now. FSG certainly hit more than a few bumps in their first few years of owning Liverpool, but they've learnt from their mistakes, and the on-field results are no fluke. Also making business sense... Net spend on transfers (i.e. after player sales) since 2016 is estimated at £125 million. Man City, £358m (unsurprisingly, but you can see where it's gone, in a good way). Man U...£300m (and you can't see the value for money). They seem to be regressing, not even standing still, when all the other 'big teams' are moving forward.


A lifelong Utd supporter said to me "first time he can recall that not one ManU player would get in the Liverpool team".
Yes....Utd have got some good players but none I would swap for any of our present team.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Dec 2018)

Diogenes said:


> Anybody watch the Netflix Documentary "Sunderland Til I Die"? Very good but Sunderland fans don't come out of it well.



I've watched a couple of episodes, which I've enjoyed. Well put together and although I know how it ends I'm looking forward to the rest of the series. Could do with a narrator though, to give a bit of context for stuff.

ETA: A couple of Sunderland supporting fans aren't happy with how they've been portrayed. Fair enough, but reasonable and measured football fans do not make good television.


----------



## ozboz (17 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> CL draw for those interested
> 
> Schalke v Man City
> Atletico Madrid v Juventus
> ...



Good draw for City,


----------



## MarkF (18 Dec 2018)

CL draw looks "same old crap", Europa draw has some crackers, Celtic v Valencia looks a belter and Betis will probably take more fans away than any CL club. Bit like the Championship has more interesting games than the PL.


----------



## PaulB (18 Dec 2018)

Mourinho has just been sacked by the great satans. And so it goes.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> Mourinho has just been sacked by the great satans. And so it goes.



Sam Allardyce is the no 1 choice


----------



## PaulB (18 Dec 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Sam Allardyce is the no 1 choice


Even he might not keep them up.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> Even he might not keep them up.




Harry Redknapp then.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2018)

For those who have not heard,---The special one at Man.Utd has been sacked.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Dec 2018)

He was never going to last, but I would have bet on the end of the season rather than now. He's finished as far as a top management job goes.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

Pity they didnt keep him till summer really


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2018)

I saw this somewhere else...

...The Special gOne


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> He was never going to last, but I would have bet on the end of the season rather than now. He's finished as far as a top management job goes.


He probably won’t be too sad given his rumoured £24m payout


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> For those who have not heard,---The special one at Man.Utd has been sacked.




Bout feckin time, and I don't even support a team


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2018)

I reckon they'll have Zidane lined up as a replacement. Possibly Giggs.


----------



## albal (18 Dec 2018)

Laurant blanc


----------



## matiz (18 Dec 2018)

Laurent Blanc 7/4 favourite Ole Gunnar solsjkar next at 6/1 Nuno 33/1if you want to back a outsider Warnock 300/1
Although Warnock would be the man to get them back up out of the championship if things don't improve.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I reckon they'll have Zidane lined up as a replacement. Possibly *Giggs*.


Why the heck does Giggs get linked with the Untied job? He's done nothing in management.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2018)

KneesUp said:


> Why the heck does Giggs get linked with the Untied job? He's done nothing in management.



Well no, but it seems like a fairly natural progression. Probably not now, but I'd be amazed if it didn't happen in the future.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2018)

rich p said:


> I saw this somewhere else...
> 
> ...The Special gOne




I liked this I saw: The Special On(c)e.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2018)

As a United fan I am gutted. I thought he was doing a brilliant job.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Well no, but it seems like a fairly natural progression. Probably not now, but I'd be amazed if it didn't happen in the future.


I doubt it.

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/905505/Ryan-Giggs-last-Man-Utd-team-talk-Wales-fans


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2018)

KneesUp said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/905505/Ryan-Giggs-last-Man-Utd-team-talk-Wales-fans



I'm not sure that's particularly indicative of his abilities these days, but fair enough.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure that's particularly indicative of his abilities these days, but fair enough.


You're probably right. Since that motivational team talk from over four and a half years ago, he's managed for another nine whole games (winning three of them). I expect he's changed a lot. I can absolutely see why a huge club like Manchester United would want to appoint someone who has managed for 13 games in total, losing nearly half of them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> He probably won’t be too sad given his rumoured £24m payout


When you've earned as much as Mourinho it isn't about the money, but ego. He'll be badly hurt by this, not that he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> When you've earned as much as Mourinho it isn't about the money, but ego. He'll be badly hurt by this, not that he doesn't deserve it.


He does have a lot of ego to hurt. Couldn’t have happened to a nicer chap


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/btfcliveradio/status/1075025223634878464


----------



## matiz (18 Dec 2018)




----------



## MarkF (18 Dec 2018)

KneesUp said:


> You're probably right. Since that motivational team talk from over four and a half years ago, he's managed for another nine whole games (winning three of them). I expect he's changed a lot. I can absolutely see why a huge club like Manchester United would want to appoint someone who has managed for 13 games in total, losing nearly half of them.



Personally, he is not a man I would want to play for, respect, want to please. It's amazing that he has such an media easy ride considering what he did. He is a scumbag sleazeball.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2018)

I can't understand why Poch would consider that poisoned chalice of a job.
I farking hope not anyway or he's dead to me....


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2018)

Can I apply for the job? I'll give it a week , get the sack and collect my £25 million redundancy.
What a joke football really is. The sad thing is that ordinary people pay good money for those parasites. Football has long stopped being a sport, it is only a business with every one for himself. Players and managers are just mercenaries.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Dec 2018)

Sad that Solihull Moors(whatever happened to Motors?) lost to the horrible Oystone's Blackpool last night and missed out on a home tie against Arsenal. More dosh on the way for the Oystone's to stick in their grubby pockets!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/46608695

I wonder if those fans who've been staying away from home games to not put money in the grubby family's bank accounts will stay away from the glamour tie? It'll be hard to resist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2018)




----------



## pjd57 (19 Dec 2018)

A fairly uneventful Celtic 3 Motherwell 0.
No complaints . For mid December it was a decent enough night for my usual 7:5miles there and the same back.


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Dec 2018)

Great win for Spurs


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 443172


I am sure there is a joke there and wish I could see it.
Please explain for my slow brain.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure there is a joke there and wish I could see it.
> Please explain for my slow brain.



A p*** take on Man Utd's results. Laughed My F****** Arse Off.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A p*** take on Man Utd's results. Laughed My F****** Arse Off.


Ahh thanks.
Told you my brain was slow.


----------



## matiz (20 Dec 2018)

The scousers arriving in Wolves tonite parking the bus already


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2018)

matiz said:


> The scousers arriving in Wolves tonite parking the bus already
> View attachment 443296



Good spot but I can't imagine that happening on the pitch.

On a side note I can't keep up with the on and off-ness of Friday night football.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2018)

Well footy gets a lot of negative press but it's one heck of a popular sport with nearly half the the planet's population watching the World Cup...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46647184


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2018)

LarryDuff said:


> Great win for Spurs



The second goal was fantastic. Quick release from Gazzaniga, great control from Kane and an inch-perfect pass to Alli running into space, controlling the ball with a gentle first touch and then a well-timed flick to wrong-foot Cech and put the ball into the net.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHFXDs8BJDM


----------



## MarkF (21 Dec 2018)

matiz said:


> The scousers arriving in Wolves tonite parking the bus already
> View attachment 443296



"This means more". Oh dear, no it doesn't, it's just a dull grey suit marketing meeting result, a vacuous babble of nothingness & absolutely embarrassing. Reminds me of the cardboard box factory near me "More than just a box", they are not you know...........

Anyway, after BPA and Lincoln City, it's Celtic v Dundee for me tomorrow, any locals to advise on central parking on this busy shopping weekend? Arriving about 10:30. will walk to ground, it doesn't look far.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good spot but I can't imagine that happening on the pitch.
> 
> On a side note I can't keep up with the on and off-ness of Friday night football.


Was just saying exactly that. Cant quite get myself in the mood.


----------



## matiz (21 Dec 2018)

With Liverpool only conceding seven goals in sixteen premier games we have our work cut out and we meet them again in the cup on the 7th Jan.


----------



## PaulB (21 Dec 2018)

matiz said:


> With Liverpool only conceding seven goals in sixteen premier games we have our work cut out and we meet them again in the cup on the 7th Jan.


No, the cup one's a given for the Wolves. The winners of the FA cup get £3,000,000 which roughly equates to each position in the Premier League so a team finishing two places higher than expected earn double the prize money than the FA cup's worth. That's why it's regarded as a fake Mickey Mouse competition these days. There's no glory in it any more.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> No, the cup one's a given for the Wolves. The winners of the FA cup get £3,000,000 which roughly equates to each position in the Premier League so a team finishing two places higher than expected earn double the prize money than the FA cup's worth. That's why it's regarded as a fake Mickey Mouse competition these days. There's no glory in it any more.


It's a competition that only those outside the top eight are interested in, and for those fighting relegation a cup run can be an unwanted pain in the backside.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> No, the cup one's a given for the Wolves. The winners of the FA cup get £3,000,000 which roughly equates to each position in the Premier League so a team finishing two places higher than expected earn double the prize money than the FA cup's worth. That's why it's regarded as a fake Mickey Mouse competition these days. There's no glory in it any more.



I still think the FA Cup is a pretty big deal - not easy to win and still a big annual occasion.

Sits in 4th place for me in terms of competition rankings - based purely on difficulty in winning each one:

Champions League
English Premier League
Europa League
FA Cup
League Cup (or whatever it is called this year)


----------



## matiz (21 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I still think the FA Cup is a pretty big deal - not easy to win and still a big annual occasion.
> 
> Sits in 4th place for me in terms of competition rankings - based purely on difficulty in winning each one:
> 
> ...



I would put the FA cup above the Europa league that really is a drain on a teams resources when playing on Thursdays
With a league match on the weekend.


----------



## PaulB (21 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I still think the FA Cup is a pretty big deal - not easy to win and still a big annual occasion.
> 
> Sits in 4th place for me in terms of competition rankings - based purely on difficulty in winning each one:
> 
> ...


It's a big deal to the winners who get to run round Wembley in front of 20,000 of their own fans - the beaten team's fans are long gone together with the neutrals and referees/officials from all over the country - sometimes though they use the FA cup as their fall-back competition but there's no doubt this cup isn't the priority anymore. I recall Stan Matthews once said that when you lift the FA cup, you may as well take a gun and shoot yourself because life will never be that good again. Those days have long gone though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> It's a big deal to the winners who get to run round Wembley in front of 20,000 of their own fans - the beaten team's fans are long gone together with the neutrals and referees/officials from all over the country - sometimes though they use the FA cup as their fall-back competition but there's no doubt this cup isn't the priority anymore. I recall Stan Matthews once said that when you lift the FA cup, you may as well take a gun and shoot yourself because life will never be that good again. Those days have long gone though.


When I were a lad and West Ham reached (And won) the FA Cup in 1964 the whole borough shut down for the afternoon. My mum went shopping in what was normally a heaving town centre and she came back saying there was hardly a soul to be seen on the streets, which were covered with bunting and had been since the semi final. For a month before it was all anybody talked about and the place was buzzing for weeks afterwards. Managers were heroes if their team won the cup and were virtually unsackable for a fair few years afterwards. Now you can win it in May and be out on your backside in June with the fans saying "Thank God we've got rid of him, sixth place in the league is a disaster".


----------



## PaulB (21 Dec 2018)

matiz said:


> The scousers arriving in Wolves tonite parking the bus already
> View attachment 443296


You don't know anything about football, do you?


----------



## matiz (21 Dec 2018)

We got away lightly at 2.0 tonite it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I still think the FA Cup is a pretty big deal - not easy to win and still a big annual occasion.


It used to be such a big occassion. I would get my beers and butties ready. TV was on at 12.00 to see all the interviews with fans etc.
A really good afternoon.
Now......its nothing.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2018)

WoW... Man City 1.3 down to C Palace with 5 minutes to go.
A good day to be a Liverpool fan


----------



## AndyRM (22 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> It used to be such a big occassion. I would get my beers and butties ready. TV was on at 12.00 to see all the interviews with fans etc.
> A really good afternoon.
> Now......its nothing.



This is, I think, partly because the options for viewing football are so plentiful. Well, for some competitions/leagues at least.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> WoW... Man City 1.3 down to C Palace with 5 minutes to go.
> A good day to be a Liverpool fan



Or indeed a Palace fan. for example@Adrian. And my missses.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> WoW... Man City 1.3 down to C Palace with 5 minutes to go.
> A good day to be a Liverpool fan


Too soon?


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> WoW... Man City 1.3 down to C Palace with 5 minutes to go.
> A good day to be a Liverpool fan


Too soon?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

Well done Palace.....steady lol


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Well done Palace.....steady lol


Sounds like they could/should have had a pen at the end. 2.3 finish.
I look forward to m.o.t d


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

Good win for the foxes at Stamford Bridge . I would have still preferred to have played a full strength team last Tuesday in the Caribou cup and gone for it against Man city and hopefully gone through to play Burton in the semi final ,but the premiership it most important in managers mind ,fans would take a cup semi instead of 8th or 12th in the league


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2018)

AndyRM said:


> This is, I think, partly because the options for viewing football are so plentiful. Well, for some competitions/leagues at least.


In the heyday of the FA Cup there were only two live football matches on TV every year, the cup final and England v Scotland. The 1965 European Cup Winners Cup final was the first European final to be shown live, and it wasn't till a year later that all World Cup matches were shown live. Prior to that I don't think any of them were because of the technical difficulties of getting live transmissions from half way round the world.

Match of The Day didn't start till '64 or '65 so there really was bugger all football on the box.


----------



## gavgav (22 Dec 2018)

Are you going to the big Boxing Day game @Accy cyclist ? I won’t be travelling up, unfortunately as I really enjoyed my previous visit, due to family commitments.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Dec 2018)

Another comfortable Celtic 3 Dundee 0.

Result flatters the visitors. They were poor.
Changed my route to and from CP to avoid going through the middle of the city centre. Far too busy today.
Weather wasn't too bad. Heavy shower for the last few minutes of the journey there , same coming hone


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Good win for the foxes at Stamford Bridge . I would have still preferred to have played a full strength team last Tuesday in the Caribou cup and gone for it against Man city and hopefully gone through to play Burton in the semi final ,but the premiership it most important in managers mind ,fans would take a cup semi instead of 8th or 12th in the league




Hope the managers reads this Perhaps he will .If the rumours are correct he may be soon on his bike.


----------



## StuAff (22 Dec 2018)

Sunderland have two games in hand over Pompey, but they're now eight points behind after losing at Fratton Park. Back to winning ways after a defeat and a draw in the last couple of games. Luton won too, but we're still four points clear at the top


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

pawl said:


> Hope the managers reads this Perhaps he will .If the rumours are correct he may be soon on his bike.


Yes heard the rumours . But his squad rotation on Tuesday paid dividends in terms of premiership points .The premiership had become the overriding measure of success but as a I suspect most fans of teams unlikely to win the premiership ( but not impossible ) would love a cup final


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2018)

gavgav said:


> *Are you going to the big Boxing Day game *@Accy cyclist ? I won’t be travelling up, unfortunately as I really enjoyed my previous visit, due to family commitments.


Depends on the weather.


----------



## MarkF (23 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Another comfortable Celtic 3 Dundee 0.
> 
> Result flatters the visitors. They were poor.
> Changed my route to and from CP to avoid going through the middle of the city centre. Far too busy today.
> Weather wasn't too bad. Heavy shower for the last few minutes of the journey there , same coming hone



I was at this game and it was.....soporific...did Dundee actually have an attempt on target? I watched Lincoln City (top of L2) last week & they would hammer Dundee too but give Celtic a decent game. Tbh, l was bored stiff.

Is there an unwritten rule of no old firm colours in the centre? Only football attire l saw all day until l was on the Gallowgate was a Well bobble hat!

Enjoyed my day & night in Glasgow, in The Counting House (Spoons) now before the 220 mile drive home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)




----------



## Slick (23 Dec 2018)

Another tough day for my team today but 3 points is 3 points. Hopefully we can repeat our performance from Easter Road last time out now that Hibs are coming to our backyard and go into the Auld Firm game on the 29th with a bit of hope.


----------



## downesy (23 Dec 2018)

You deserved played very well, we may have to wait and hope for the playoffs


----------



## PaulB (23 Dec 2018)

Everton.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> I was at this game and it was.....soporific...did Dundee actually have an attempt on target? I watched Lincoln City (top of L2) last week & they would hammer Dundee too but give Celtic a decent game. Tbh, l was bored stiff.
> 
> Is there an unwritten rule of no old firm colours in the centre? Only football attire l saw all day until l was on the Gallowgate was a Well bobble hat!
> 
> Enjoyed my day & night in Glasgow, in The Counting House (Spoons) now before the 220 mile drive home



Dundee were really poor.
Celtic are better than most of EPL and that's without Sky money.

Colours are usually all over the place but it as a bit on the cold and wet side for wearing hoops.


Unwritten rules....it's not the "old firm " any more.
That's just a media thing. People going to games have almost all ditched that.


----------



## PaulB (26 Dec 2018)

So Jordan Henderson, club captain of Liverpool FC, what did you do over Christmas?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Dec 2018)

I believe I've said this before, but Man City are a posh version of West Ham. No matter how good the team or who the manager is, there is a soft underbelly that runs through both clubs, they always fall short of where they really should be. Somewhere in their cultural DNA is a failure gene that means they can never fulfil their full potential.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2018)

Well that's our season all but over. I'll still be there on Saturday cheering them on but the signs are not good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2018)

Seven wins on the bounce


----------



## J1888 (26 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Well that's our season all but over. I'll still be there on Saturday cheering them on but the signs are not good.



Ffs, but of an overreaction, no?

Of course, I hope we pump you, but we’re dropping points away from home left, right and centre, so I wouldn’t chuck in the towel just yet!


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Seven wins on the bounce



Many thanks for today's win, it meant a lot to Liverpool and their fans.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Many thanks for today's win, it meant a lot to Liverpool and their fans.



Look at the badge and not the location


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Many thanks for today's win, it meant a lot to Liverpool and their fans.


I will take the credit .still wish we had beat them in the Caribou cup semi and lost today


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Look at the badge and not the location



I knew that as well. What a div. Anyway 2 injury time goals, you've gotta be happy with that.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2018)

J1888 said:


> Ffs, but of an overreaction, no?
> 
> Of course, I hope we pump you, but we’re dropping points away from home left, right and centre, so I wouldn’t chuck in the towel just yet!


Celtic are dropping points they would never have dropped in the past and we still can't get close. We haven't been able to put teams away despite dominating for far too long now with no sign of this changing anytime soon. Can we turn this into a victory on Saturday, highly unlikely on current form but as everyone knows, form goes out the window for this one even now. A defeat for us would be the end of any meaningful challenge though.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> So Jordan Henderson, club captain of Liverpool FC, what did you do over Christmas?
> 
> View attachment 443976


On the same theme, this got posted on the comments about tonight's match over on the Guardian site. User name 'Campagnolo' (excellent!)...
"I don’t know much about football, I’m not really a fan either but my 15 year old brother is a huge fan. He’s utterly obsessed with the team and has been for about 10 years.

He has autism and big crowds/loud noises disorientate him so he’s never been able to go to a game, sadly. But for his 15th birthday my Mother wanted to take him to Anfield for his birthday on one of the club tours. She called and asked if they had quiet sessions (quite a lot of places do things like this for people who need quiet) but was told that they didn’t but asked for her contact details and a bit of info on my brother.

A couple of weeks later somebody from the club got back to her. They recognised by brother’s name as he’s always writing to the club for autographs (which always come) over the years. What they had organised is for him to go and watch the club train at Melwood.

He got a private tour of the training ground, got to watch the team training pitchside, got to meet all the players training afterwards who then ALL signed a training ball they had been playing with and presented it to him with a new LFC kit.

Didn’t just make his birthday I think it was possibly the best thing he’s ever experienced in his entire life. It was a fairly simple thing for Liverpool FC to arrange but not one they had to; it was just an act of kindness and gratitude to a big fan.

I don’t think my brother will ever stop talking about this. For that alone I’m praying that Liverpool win the league. Every time they win like today and I check the score I know my brother will be smiling and that’s good enough for me."


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2018)

@StuAff 
A very nice story that......nice one.
I am a fan going back to the 60s/70s/80 when they ruled Europe.
My son is a fan and it is my wish that he sees them win the league before I pop my clogs.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> @StuAff
> My son is a fan and it is my wish that he sees them win the league before I pop my clogs.



In that case, you might not want LFC to win the Premier League this season, eh!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2018)

Dayvo said:


> In that case, you might not want LFC to win the Premier League this season, eh!


I dont mean JUST BEFORE I pop my clogs..... 20 years before will do fine


----------



## PaulB (27 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I dont mean JUST BEFORE I pop my clogs..... 20 years before will do fine


In a purely selfless act, I am going to place all my hopes, wishes and prayers with that to happen AND KEEP ON HAPPENING for the next 20 years so that this team - whoever it is they may be - win this title FOR EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THE NEXT 20 YEARS! Kind of me that, isn't it?


----------



## pjd57 (27 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Celtic are dropping points they would never have dropped in the past and we still can't get close. We haven't been able to put teams away despite dominating for far too long now with no sign of this changing anytime soon. Can we turn this into a victory on Saturday, highly unlikely on current form but as everyone knows, form goes out the window for this one even now. A defeat for us would be the end of any meaningful challenge though.



They've dropped a lot of points, but not really when it's mattered.

Under Brendan Rodgers, Celtic still haven't lost a domestic match that mattered


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> They've dropped a lot of points, but not really when it's mattered.
> 
> Under Brendan Rodgers, Celtic still haven't lost a domestic match that mattered


If there was strong competition, they would all matter, which was the main reason for my initial lament about my own team's performances and chances of success this season.


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Depends on the weather.


So, did you go then @Accy cyclist ? From reading the match report it appears we were awful and you weren’t!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Dec 2018)

gavgav said:


> So, did you go then @Accy cyclist ? From reading the match report it appears we were awful and you weren’t!!


Yes i did. We nearly threw it away near the end,but we held on. It's not been a bad season for Accy,so far.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2018)

Big game for Liverpool tomorrow......home to Arsenal. But I do fancy us to continue our winning streak.


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes i did. We nearly threw it away near the end,but we held on. It's not been a bad season for Accy,so far.


Indeed, you started like a train, this season, then went through a bad patch, but it appears you’ve ridden that and come good again now. We are so inconsistent and still in danger of getting sucked into a relegation battle.


----------



## MarkF (28 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> If there was strong competition, they would all matter, which was the main reason for my initial lament about my own team's performances and chances of success this season.



Having watched Celtic v Dundee last week I agree, it wasn't a match at all, Dundee would struggle to stay up in League 2. Also I see Andy Halliday getting good game time at Rangers, this was a bit-part player who was let go by Division 3 Bradford City, who's fans would generously describe him as a "tryer... but limited".

I am a reasonable chap. I want Leeds to go up but Liverpool? I'd like them to lose the league in the last minute of the season.


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> Having watched Celtic v Dundee last week I agree, it wasn't a match at all, Dundee would struggle to stay up in League 2. Also I see Andy Halliday getting good game time at Rangers, this was a bit-part player who was let go by Division 3 Bradford City, who's fans would generously describe him as a "tryer... but limited".
> 
> I am a reasonable chap. I want Leeds to go up but Liverpool? I'd like them to lose the league in the last minute of the season.


Unfortunately, Halliday is one of the reasons we're poor.


----------



## Slick (29 Dec 2018)

Eh, what do I know about football anyway? 

A run of the mill home win for my team today, no dramas.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> I am a reasonable chap. I want Leeds to go up but Liverpool? I'd like them to lose the league in the last minute of the season.


Well, in that case I would not like to meet an UNREASONABLE chap.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

A good win for Rangers.
Celtic still have a game in hand but its good to see a better fight at the top.


----------



## matiz (29 Dec 2018)

Expecting the worst today after Spurs last couple of results but our boys did good.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

So we beat Chelsea then Man City and I saw earlier were playing Cardiff today told my mate we will lose to them . I hate beening proved correct we just can't break down teams that set out to defend but can beat anyone who comes to play so we can hit them on the break . Oh and a another missed penalty


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2018)

Bugger . At least Norwich lost and West Brom drew.


----------



## craigwend (29 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger . At least Norwich lost and West Brom drew.


 
https://www.skysports.com/hull-city

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46656335


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> A good win for Rangers.
> Celtic still have a game in hand but its good to see a better fight at the top.



I didn't know they played football in Scotland....


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I didn't know they played football in Scotland....


I will quickly distance myself from that comment


----------



## J1888 (30 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Eh, what do I know about football anyway?
> 
> A run of the mill home win for my team today, no dramas.



Rangers played very well - right up for it, first to every challenge.

We were as poor as I’ve seen us since Ronny Deila - abysmal and with some bizarre decisions around the lineup. 

Makes for an interesting January onwards


----------



## MarkF (30 Dec 2018)

Halliday looked one of the better players on the pitch, which is illuminating.....................Celtic had a rude shock after the training session v Dundee, hardly great preparation.

Wacko German co-owner is sent packing by his partner and bingo, Bradford City immediately start trying, winning and zooming up the form table, it remains to be seen whether or not the 4000 boycotters return. 

Accy up next which'll be a doddle.


----------



## MarkF (30 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger . At least Norwich lost and West Brom drew.


 
Great to see Leeds and Norwich above the PL monied clubs.


----------



## User6179 (30 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Eh, what do I know about football anyway?
> 
> A run of the mill home win for my team today, no dramas.




View: https://twitter.com/scottyarf/status/1077166629342072834


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> Great to see Leeds and Norwich above the PL monied clubs.


You call me Mark for having Blackburn as my kind of second club,but a Bradford fan always hoping Leeds do well??!! The last time i encountered this kind of phenomenon was when i met a Bolton fan who had a soft spot for Man Utd!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Dec 2018)

gavgav said:


> So, did you go then @Accy cyclist ? From reading the match report it appears we were awful and you weren’t!!


We weren't against Shrewsbury,but we were yesterday! A very good point for the Shrews at Sunderland though!!


----------



## J1888 (30 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> Halliday looked one of the better players on the pitch, which is illuminating.....................Celtic had a rude shock after the training session v Dundee, hardly great preparation.



Our best player played at Left Back...no recognised striker in the starting XI, Rangers the far hungrier team and a fully deserved win for them.

Re. Halliday - that’s what makes the loss all the more galling - he’s a very ordinary player and Celtic made him look like a world beater!


----------



## subaqua (30 Dec 2018)

Liverpool did well ....


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2018)

subaqua said:


> Liverpool did well ....


They did indeed.
A bit 'picky' maybe as they won 5.1 but I didnt think the defence looked quite so solid as previously.


----------



## subaqua (30 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> They did indeed.
> A bit 'picky' maybe as they won 5.1 but I didnt think the defence looked quite so solid as previously.



agree here. arsenal were unlucky that liverpools goalkeeper was on form


----------



## MarkF (30 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> You call me Mark for having Blackburn as my kind of second club,but a Bradford fan always hoping Leeds do well??!! The last time i encountered this kind of phenomenon was when i met a Bolton fan who had a soft spot for Man Utd!!



All my family support Leeds and it's where l was taken as a boy, before l saw the light. I love football and apart from an extreme & inexplicable deep loathing of Liverpool all other clubs are OK by me 

You coming to the big ground & crowd?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> before l saw the light
> 
> an extreme & inexplicable deep loathing of Liverpool


An oxymoron if ever I read one.
How can you loath Liverpool if you have really seen the light


----------



## Slick (30 Dec 2018)

J1888 said:


> Rangers played very well - right up for it, first to every challenge.
> 
> We were as poor as I’ve seen us since Ronny Deila - abysmal and with some bizarre decisions around the lineup.
> 
> Makes for an interesting January onwards


Probably the most honest assessment I've heard yet and I fully agree with it. I don't usually mention too much about other teams but I was surprised by how little Celtic had to offer, why that was is obviously up for debate and will be very different when we go to Parkhead. I know it's now a moot point, but the signs of why we have been unable to put teams away despite dominating large chunks of the game are still there and must be addressed soon if we are really going to make it an interesting run in. 

[QUOTE="MarkF, post: 5484936, member: 476"*]Halliday looked one of the better players on the pitch, which is illuminating.....................Celtic had a rude shock after the training session v Dundee, hardly great preparation.*

Wacko German co-owner is sent packing by his partner and bingo, Bradford City immediately start trying, winning and zooming up the form table, it remains to be seen whether or not the 4000 boycotters return. 

Accy up next which'll be a doddle.[/QUOTE]

Halliday did have one of his better games for us and Gerard described him as his captain but for me, one swallow does not a summer make and I'll be more than surprised if he is not off loaded at the end of the season. 

Also, that's a couple of times you have mentioned Celtic v Dundee, and I know that's all you have to go on but please don't judge our game up here by a poor top v bottom clash as I've seen plenty of them in every league in the country and there's much more to our game than that.


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Dec 2018)

subaqua said:


> agree here. arsenal were unlucky that liverpools goalkeeper was on form


A combination of things really - a cobbled together Arsenal defence, a flukey first Liverpool goal and giving away two penalties... definitely NOT a good day for Arsenal. And just to compund their miserable weekend, all the teams around them won apart from Spurs, so they are now 5 points off 4th place.

Not a good time to be an Arsenal supporter (like me). 

Liverpool look good for the title now I think. Its time they won one too.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Dec 2018)

West ham must be the most inconsistent team in the EPL.
Great display against southampton to an absolute shocker against burnley.
Burnley played well though and should have had more than two goals.
Heaton pulled off a great save from carroll right at the end.Why did they drop hart


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Dec 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> West ham must be the most inconsistent team in the EPL.
> Great display against southampton to an absolute shocker against burnley.
> Burnley played well though and should have had more than two goals.
> Heaton pulled off a great save from carroll right at the end.Why did they drop hart


It can be frustrating being a Hammers fan. At least we are not fighting relegation this year.

As for Hart, he looks to be finished at EPL level.


----------



## gavgav (30 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> We weren't against Shrewsbury,but we were yesterday! A very good point for the Shrews at Sunderland though!!


Yes, by all accounts we went up there and gave as good as we got, upset them a bit with our tactics (they seem to be suffering from big club syndrome, I.e expecting the smaller teams like us and you to roll over and let them win ) and gained a very good point. We are so inconsistent!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Dec 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Heaton pulled off a great save from carroll right at the end.



I'm failing to see what was so wonderful about his save. All i can see is a 'bullet header' at point blank range directed straight at the keeper,or just above his head. At most all he had to do was stretch his arm up to stop it hitting the net. It wasn't exactly a Gordon banks world cup 1970 v Brazil dive to the floor in a split second save. Heaton didn't have much maneuvering to do to stop the ball.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> an extreme & inexplicable deep loathing of Liverpool all other clubs are OK by me



Many football fans would have that same feeling about Leeds Utd. I've been to both Anfield and Elland Road to watch Blackburn Rovers play. I've
/we've encountered trouble at both places. Granted,both cases were in the 80's and 90's respectively,but i bet they're still hostile nasty places for away fans to visit. They won't be the only such places,but for me i have bad memories of both. Those images of Liverpool 'fans' attacking the Man City bus last season kind of summed up what a shoot hole Liverpool is and diminished those 'lovable Scouser' images we're expected to believe in.


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2018)

7 minutes of hard thought. 
Prem top scorers alphabetically correct up until July 2018, at least
I got a paltry 13/26

https://www.sporcle.com/games/peanut4/atoz_prem_goals


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2018)

Barnet won again, 0-1 against Dagenham and Redbridge. I am going to the game tomorrow against our local rivals, Boreham Wood. Maybe we can beat them this time, 0-1 on Boxing day


----------



## smutchin (31 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> A combination of things really - a cobbled together Arsenal defence, a flukey first Liverpool goal and giving away two penalties... definitely NOT a good day for Arsenal.



There's been a lot of talk of Liverpool players diving, but from my view of the match it looked like the only players diving were the Arsenal defenders, who seemed intent on going down like a sack of spuds every time Liverpool got near their penalty area.

Firmino's second goal was both magnificent for his skill and hilarious for the defenders' utter ineptitude. What on earth was Torreira doing? Firmino wasn't anywhere near him when he went to ground.



> Liverpool look good for the title now I think.



Pffft. We lost 5-0 at the Etihad last season and I wouldn't be surprised if the same happens again on Thursday. Despite a couple of recent blips, City at home are an extremely dangerous proposition, especially with Fernandinho back. Hell, they very nearly snuck a win at Anfield and were a bit unlucky not to. I'm thinking another cagey 0-0 would be the perfect result for both teams.

Then we've got to pay a visit to the Theatre of Shite as well, which is not going to be easy with that rabble's newfound self-belief. Again, a draw would be a good result there.

Anyway, neither game is going to define the season for us or anyone else. Winning both would be nice but I won't start thinking about the title until it's mathematically impossible to throw it away. Even in the 80s when Liverpool were definitively the best team in Europe, winning the league wasn't something you ever took for granted.


----------



## smutchin (31 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Many football fans would have that same feeling about Leeds Utd.



I always support my local team, wherever I'm living. So when I lived in South London, for example, I used to go and watch Palace. When I lived in Bordeaux, I used to watch Les Girondins regularly.

The one exception to this is Leeds - or Dirty Leeds, to give them their full name. I lived in Leeds for several years as a student and loved the city itself but couldn't ever bring myself to go to Elland Road. And to make matters worse, I was living there in 1992...


----------



## PaulB (31 Dec 2018)

R.I.P Peter Thompson. Despite being regarded as England's best player at the time, he was discarded for Ramsey's 'wingless wonders' so missed out on a deserved World Cup winners medal.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> R.I.P Peter Thompson. Despite being regarded as England's best player at the time, he was discarded for Ramsey's 'wingless wonders' so missed out on a deserved World Cup winners medal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444840


Who would you have dropped to play him in the final? 

Ditto Jimmy Greaves who many people feel should have played. Ramsey's wingless wonders did the job.


----------



## subaqua (31 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Barnet won again, 0-1 against Dagenham and Redbridge. I am going to the game tomorrow against our local rivals, Boreham Wood. Maybe we can beat them this time, 0-1 on Boxing day


Funnily enough I am taking the boy to Leyton v Dagenham tomorrow . Probably going on our bikes too.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> R.I.P Peter Thompson. Despite being regarded as England's best player at the time, he was discarded for Ramsey's 'wingless wonders' so missed out on a deserved World Cup winners medal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444840


It was so good to watch him. I would be either in the paddock or the Kop.....both gave good views of his amazing speed and ball control.
Similar memories of Steve Heighway


----------



## PaulB (31 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Who would you have dropped to play him in the final?
> 
> Ditto Jimmy Greaves who many people feel should have played. Ramsey's wingless wonders did the job.


Alan Ball. Maybe Martin Peters.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> Alan Ball. Maybe Martin Peters.


Peters scored and Ball was one of the best players on the pitch. Alf got his selection right.


----------



## PaulB (31 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Peters scored and Ball was one of the best players on the pitch. Alf got his selection right.


Well isn't 20-20 vision always perfect? Greaves and Thompson would have rendered extra-time unnecessary and the Germans wouldn't still be belly-aching about the ball being over the line.


----------



## MarkF (31 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Many football fans would have that same feeling about Leeds Utd. I've been to both Anfield and Elland Road to watch Blackburn Rovers play. I've
> /we've encountered trouble at both places. Granted,both cases were in the 80's and 90's respectively,but *i bet they're still hostile nasty places for away fans to visit*. They won't be the only such places,but for me i have bad memories of both. Those images of Liverpool 'fans' attacking the Man City bus last season kind of summed up what a shoot hole Liverpool is and diminished those 'lovable Scouser' images we're expected to believe in.



Good, sounds like an atmosphere in the making.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> Well isn't 20-20 vision always perfect? Greaves and Thompson would have rendered extra-time unnecessary and the Germans wouldn't still be belly-aching about the ball being over the line.


The Germans belly-aching is one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## PaulB (31 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Germans belly-aching is one of life's little pleasures.


Yes....keep Peters and Ball IN that world-beating side! Jolly good idea Alf!


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> Well isn't 20-20 vision always perfect? Greaves and Thompson would have rendered extra-time unnecessary and the Germans wouldn't still be belly-aching about the ball being over the line.


I think you might be right. Extra time might not have been necessary because I think England would have lost without Alan Ball in midfield. Neither Greaves nor Thompson could have played in in his position, so that would leave only Nobby Stiles as the only defensive midfielder as Bobby Charlton was an attacker.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2019)

Raheem Sterlings one yr old video on the bbc today..unbelievable.
Illsee if i can find it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2019)

One yr old!!
He will be a star



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-DoHpdAcIXI


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2019)

What has happened to Everton???
They looked a half decent team early season but seem to be really struggling. Lost 0.1 at home to Leicester today.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2019)

Come on Bradford! 

* Sorry @Accy cyclist


----------



## craigwend (1 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What has happened to Everton???
> They looked a half decent team early season but seem to be really struggling. Lost 0.1 at home to Leicester today.


The Marco Silva effect?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2019)

potsy said:


> Come on Bradford!
> 
> * Sorry @Accy cyclist



Ha ha!..not! I'm sat here with my tin hat on,waiting for a certain person to tell me how bad we were today...with 10 men.

https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/01/bradford-3-stanley-0/


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

As a Leicester fan I rarely take notice of Forests results but haven ridden with @Supersuperleeds I took no delight in Forests win . Leeds are still top though so he still a bit happy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> As a Leicester fan I rarely take notice of Forests results but haven ridden with @Supersuperleeds I took no delight in Forests win . Leeds are still top though so he still a bit happy


----------



## ozboz (3 Jan 2019)

Done it , 2-1
Good omen tonight 
SWP turned up , 
our kid took this pic just before game ,


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 445553
> Done it , 2-1
> Good omen tonight
> SWP turned up ,
> our kid took this pic just before game ,


Mods.. will you please remove this post as I find it most offensive


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2019)

BBC's Football Focus is from Accy's ground today,acording to reports.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> BBC's Football Focus is from Accy's ground today,acording to reports.


One of only 10 FA Cup Third Round games kicking off at 3pm on a Saturday afternoon! The game has gone bonkers.

We’ve got a 12:30 kick off (the most annoying time of all) shortly, against Stoke, for overseas TV coverage in places like Serbia, Montenegro, Singapore, Sweden, Denmark, etc.......


----------



## gavgav (5 Jan 2019)

Well done @Accy cyclist, always glad to see Ipswich lose!

We should have beaten Stoke, they were very poor


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2019)

Top club in Hampshire won


----------



## postman (6 Jan 2019)

Messing about with kick off times.For me has ruined the feel of the FA Cup.3-00pm Saturday afternoon is all it should be.Cup draw Monday lunchtime on the radio.And i 'ope Stan wins his Cup medal at the third time of asking,Mind you Bolton are a good team.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Messing about with kick off times.For me has ruined the feel of the FA Cup.3-00pm Saturday afternoon is all it should be.Cup draw Monday lunchtime on the radio.And i 'ope Stan wins his Cup medal at the third time of asking,Mind you Bolton are a good team.


It should be a midweek evening tournament now to reflect it's status. Things change, the FA Cup doesn't matter very much now apart from to lower league sides hoping for a bit of glory and some cash. Most Premier League clubs and their supporters regard it as a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Most Premier League clubs and their supporters regard it as a bit of a nuisance.



A nuisance that most,if not all Premier League clubs would love to win! Listening to the local radio yesterday ahead of the Newcastle v Blackburn game,we kept getting told how 'massive a club' Newcastle is/are blah blah,but like most Premiership clubs they've won zilch over the decades. I suppose it is a nuisance in terms of revenue,as progressing in the competition will affect their Prem' League survival chances and the Premiership means lots of money,unlike the FA Cup.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jan 2019)

Most Premier League clubs would indeed like to win the cup if they could be transported straight into the semi or quarter finals. But the earlier rounds and replays, often against lower league opposition who are going to give them a physical game are something they would rather do without. That's why very few of them field full strength sides.

Cup success or failure has no bearing on a managers job anymore, unlike in Fergie's early days when it stopped the club from sacking him. Winning it now means nothing if the team's league position isn't satisfactory.

West Ham beat Birmingham yesterday. I'd swap that for a point against Arsenal next week and another from Liverpool in early February.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham beat Birmingham yesterday. I'd swap that for a point against Arsenal next week and another from Liverpool in early February.



The FA cup is something West Ham should be going for. They are a comfortable mid table team, and on their day a very good team, capable of giving the big teams a game.
In the press Mark Noble said he would take finishing 17th in the prem and winning the FA cup. Since I was only 8 when West Ham last won anything of note, I would take that too!
Unfortunately, the money from the premiership is now the holy grail for all teams in the championship and premier league.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2019)

I like Jordan Jones as a player, but he can do one after this:



Serious lack of respect for Killie who have basically given him a second chance after he nearly knackered his career before it started at Boro.


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I like Jordan Jones as a player, but he can do one after this:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious lack of respect for Killie who have basically given him a second chance after he nearly knackered his career before it started at Boro.



They could have taken the cash offer for him at the start of the season.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> They could have taken the cash offer for him at the start of the season.



What was it. £350k or some nonsense, for one of the best players in the league? Probably paid in instalments because lessons haven't been learned and Rangers remain a financial basket case?

Thanks, but no.

Fair play to him, because he'll have doubled or tripled his wages, and who wouldn't want to do that, but that comment, while still technically under contract with us, is seriously misguided. Be interesting to see what Clarke does with him.

ETA: He's a Middlesbrough supporter too, so not sure how signing for Rangers represents "a dream come true."


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> What was it. £350k or some nonsense, for one of the best players in the league? Probably paid in instalments because lessons haven't been learned and Rangers remain a financial basket case?
> 
> Thanks, but no.
> 
> Fair play to him, because he'll have doubled or tripled his wages, and who wouldn't want to do that, but that comment, while still technically under contract with us, is seriously misguided. Be interesting to see what Clarke does with him.


Either take the money or don't, but don't complain when a player invokes a contractual right that could have been avoided. 

They can't all be Chris Boyd.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Either take the money or don't, but don't complain when a player invokes a contractual right that could have been avoided.
> 
> They can't all be Chris Boyd.



I'm not complaining about his contractual rights, and know that this has been on the cards anyway. It's his twattish tweet which has annoyed me, that's all.


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2019)

Financial offers are not always about the player valuation, sometimes its simply what the contract your buying is worth.


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not complaining about his contractual rights, and know that this has been on the cards anyway. It's his twattish tweet which has annoyed me, that's all.


Because he's proud for his family as well as himself? Hardly twatish.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Because he's proud for his family as well as himself? Hardly twatish.



Yeah, ok. A player from your club tweets that on the eve of your club's 150th anniversary and it's not a twattish thing to do? And our next opposition are... Oh look. Very good. 

At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter, and he's not as integral to our side as say, Brophy, but our midfield will need a rethink now, though I have every confidence in Clarke and suspect he may have his eyes on a replacement anyway.


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, ok. A player from your club tweets that on the eve of your club's 150th anniversary and it's not a twattish thing to do? And our next opposition are... Oh look. Very good.
> 
> At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter, and he's not as integral to our side as say, Brophy, but our midfield will need a rethink now, though I have every confidence in Clarke and suspect he may have his eyes on a replacement anyway.


I would imagine that you are right, which would excite me rather than bemoan those that have moved on. Never really understood it myself.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> I would imagine that you are right, which would excite me rather than bemoan those that have moved on. Never really understood it myself.



While to go before you can get excited about a 150 year anniversary.


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> While to go before you can get excited about a 150 year anniversary.


Haha and they say we're bitter. 

My nephew was match mascot on our 150th anniversary and wore the original strip. It was a great day. 

Count the titles.


----------



## booze and cake (6 Jan 2019)

My friend got me a ticket to go with him and his 2 sons to see West Ham v Birmingham City at the Olympic Stadium in the FA Cup yesterday. I've never been in before but a nice looking ground, but somewhat lacking in atmosphere.









The Birmingham fans made the most noise, taunting the locals with 'this is a library, this is a library' and 'you're not West Ham anymore'. As a Spurs fan I kept quiet, but chuckled inside at the Arsenal based insult. This is probably the best ground in the Premiership to be a linesman, you're far, far away from any direct fan abuse.

Fair play to West Ham with the pricing, London attractions are nearly all a rip-off in my view, but the adult tickets were £10 each, and the boys got in for £1 each, which is great. It was cold though. My other observations are despite scoring, Andy Carroll is a complete donkey, and how he once cost £35 million is a complete mystery to me. Despite that, West Ham won 2-0.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Haha and they say we're bitter.
> 
> My nephew was match mascot on our 150th anniversary and wore the original strip. It was a great day.
> 
> Count the titles.



My only real bitterness from that fiasco is the cowardly abstention by our dick of a former chairman. Pretty sure it's this year he can get rid his shares and we can be rid of him forever.

The only thing I reckon any fan will thank him for is holding out for a decent transfer fee for Naismith. The damage he did to our club is slowly being repaired, thankfully, but there have been some seriously worrying moments under his stewardship.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2019)

Congratulations to Newport county . As soon I saw our teamsheet and subs bench I feared the worst . Then when they scored first we were always in trouble we have big problems breaking down mass organised defences . Yes we had chances but the better team won . You play a weaken team at your peril we got what we deserved


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2019)

A good result for Barnet this afternoon. a 1-0 win away at Sheffield Utd. With a favourable draw tomorrow we could get a bit further.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> A good result for Barnet this afternoon. a 1-0 win away at Sheffield Utd. With a favourable draw tomorrow we could get a bit further.



Some big upsets today,but yours must be the best win.


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2019)

Have some of that, @Accy cyclist


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2019)

booze and cake said:


> My other observations are despite scoring, Andy Carroll is a complete donkey, and how he once cost £35 million is a complete mystery to me.


Not complicated...Chelsea had bid £50m for Fernando Torres (with hindsight, a good deal only for Liverpool) so LFC had a large pile of dosh, and the need for a star striker. Carroll looked like a good bet, but Damien Comolli (soon to be ex-director of football) let Newcastle shaft him and the club on the price. That, and Luis Suarez was bought at the same time (and worked out rather better)....


----------



## ozboz (6 Jan 2019)

Very Happy for Oldhams win , I served my apprenticeship working for an Oldham firm and lived in the town for many years , lots of friends and family there , also Newport , good wins for both teams

Should mention Barnet also !​


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jan 2019)

potsy said:


> Have some of that, @Accy cyclist
> 
> View attachment 445991



Ah well,let them have their er hum!,moment of glory(!)


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jan 2019)

Home against Derby or Southampton in the 4th round. Luck is on our side again,as it's our 4th home tie in this season's FA Cup.


----------



## matiz (7 Jan 2019)

Nice local draw for us Shrews or Stoke good reward for seeing off Mr Klopps 
B team.


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2019)

Today was written in the stars.

Boyhood Shrewsbury fan, local lad and former player, Dave Edwards, returns to the club, 11 years after leaving for a great career at Wolves (via a short spell at Luton) and many Welsh international caps.

We then draw the very same Wolves, out of the hat, in the next round of the FA Cup, if we could sneak past Stoke in the replay.

Our manager, Sam Ricketts, also spent many years at Wolves.

Sometimes I just love Football!!


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Home against Derby or Southampton in the 4th round. Luck is on our side again as it's our 4th home tie in this season's FA Cup.



You’ve a good chance against anyone up at your place. Will be routing for you!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> You’ve a good chance against anyone up at your place. Will be routing for you!



Even if we go out in the next round,we'll have had a very good run in this year's competition. Our manager said the club's aim was to get as far as possible,making as much money as we can from gate receipts and winning bonuses which will help the club not necessarily buy better players,but provide more money to pay in wages which will keep our better players at the club. The last time Stanley had a run like this in the cup the money gained meant the club could afford to go full time,which led to our return to the Football League.


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2019)

If newcastle play wolves then 4 prem teams out of it next round , 
Should be an inreresting round , 
I havnt seen Klipperties reaction to their loss tonight , but id say theres not much dissapointment ,


----------



## matiz (8 Jan 2019)




----------



## gavgav (8 Jan 2019)

ozboz said:


> If newcastle play wolves then 4 prem teams out of it next round ,
> Should be an inreresting round ,
> I havnt seen Klipperties reaction to their loss tonight , but id say theres not much dissapointment ,


Think it’s Watford that they could play?


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> Think it’s Watford that they could play?


Could well be , see how replays go ,

Edit 
You are right , looks like ive gone a bit dyslexic !!


----------



## gavgav (8 Jan 2019)

Well at least we’ve both been knocked out of the Crapatrade trophy tonight @Accy cyclist . We can concentrate on proper competitions now, like the League and FA Cup!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> Well at least we’ve both been knocked out of the Crapatrade trophy tonight @Accy cyclist . We can concentrate on proper competitions now, like the League and FA Cup!


Our manager wasn't happy about our loss. He's been saying all season that it was our only realistic chance of playing at Wembley for the first time in the club's history. I suppose there's the play offs,but that seems a bit distant now. I don't know how many rounds we were away from the final of this competition,but like you i'm not that bothered and going to Wembley is no big deal.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2019)

I was at Wembley last night for the Spurs game against Chelski. A good win for Spurs, but they were a bit lucky in the 2nd half. Chelski piled on the pressure for 30 minutes and the Spurs defence were up against it. At the end it was a bit like anywhere will do to clear the ball. I'm not sure 1 goal is enough of a lead to take to Stamford Bridge.
On a better note , Barnet have been drawn at home against the Bees pretenders, Brentford, in the next round of the FA cup. C'mon you Bees


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> I was at Wembley last night for the Spurs game against Chelski. A good win for Spurs, but they were a bit lucky in the 2nd half. Chelski piled on the pressure for 30 minutes and the Spurs defence were up against it. At the end it was a bit like anywhere will do to clear the ball. I'm not sure 1 goal is enough of a lead to take to Stamford Bridge.
> On a better note , Barnet have been drawn at home against the Bees pretenders, Brentford, in the next round of the FA cup. C'mon you Bees



Watched it on TV - we (Chelsea) were the better team for most of the match although we obviously lack a decent striker. Strange to see Spurs on the back foot so much - unlike the last time we played them at Wembley!


----------



## gavgav (9 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Our manager wasn't happy about our loss. He's been saying all season that it was our only realistic chance of playing at Wembley for the first time in the club's history. I suppose there's the play offs,but that seems a bit distant now. I don't know how many rounds we were away from the final of this competition,but like you i'm not that bothered and going to Wembley is no big deal.


I’ve been 5 times (1 to the old and 4 to the new) with Shrewsbury and we’ve lost the lot, so I’m not keen on a return anytime soon!


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> I’ve been 5 times (1 to the old and 4 to the new) with Shrewsbury and we’ve lost the lot, so I’m not keen on a return anytime soon!


I have been 4 times to the old Wembley, lost each time.

The next time we got there I didn't bother, we won


----------



## Beebo (9 Jan 2019)

Poor old Burton. Lost 9-0. 
The return leg is a sell out!


----------



## Seevio (9 Jan 2019)

Beebo said:


> Poor old Burton. Lost 9-0.
> The return leg is a sell out!


I've not seen the post match interviews, did either manager say that "it's only half time in the tie?"


----------



## pjd57 (9 Jan 2019)

Beebo said:


> Poor old Burton. Lost 9-0.
> The return leg is a sell out!


An early goal and maybe.....no.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jan 2019)

Seevio said:


> I've not seen the post match interviews, did either manager say that "it's only half time in the tie?"


Pep has said “we are in the final”

Very presumptive.


----------



## Seevio (9 Jan 2019)

Beebo said:


> Pep has said “we are in the final”
> 
> Very presumptive.


Indeed. Although in all fairness, he could have said that before kickoff.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jan 2019)

And Nigel Clough said he knew he was in trouble even before the draw took place as the 4 semi finalists were:
Spurs
Chelsea
Man City
Burton. 

They didn’t stand a chance over two legs against any of the teams.


----------



## ozboz (9 Jan 2019)

Burton did very well to get to semis ,apparently there was motorway problems So fans had problems getting to the ground so a bad start to semi for them and it only got terribly worse not so predictable for us in the final .two good teams facing up for a good game , Spurs I fancy to play us ,


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jan 2019)

Good quote from Nigel Clough after his side's 9-0 drubbing at City: _Pep said 'come in for a glass of wine' and I hope he's got more than a glass_.


----------



## ozboz (10 Jan 2019)

Apparently the motorway problem for Burton fans getting to game with City was a truck load of illegal immigrants was nabbed on the M6 that held traffic for quite along time


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jan 2019)

Clattenburg now saying that Kane was offside in the Spurs vs Chelsea match on Tuesday night.

This follows a review of the incident with a 'tactical camera' that was not used on the night as a) it did not have superimposed lines, b) the VAR officials are under time pressure from the PGMOL to make a decision quickly and c) the PGMOL are advising the referee's to not use the pitch side monitor again because of time pressures.

I'm a big advocate of VAR but this incident was far from the best advertisement for its accuracy and use in general.

Let's hope that these issues get ironed out quickly.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2019)

I think last night's humiliating defeat inflicted on Burton Albion shouldn't have happened. The Man City manager should've told his players to take their foot off the gas after say 4 or 5 goals. It's not like they needed the goals to boost their goal average as is the case in the Premiership. 4 or 5 would've easily taken them through,even though there's another leg to be played. I remember the Germany manager during the 2014 world cup being reported to have told his players to ease up on their goal scoring against Brazil in the semi final,to not humiliate the world cup hosts.


----------



## ozboz (10 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think last night's humiliating defeat inflicted on Burton Albion shouldn't have happened. The Man City manager should've told his players to take their foot off the gas after say 4 or 5 goals. It's not like they needed the goals to boost their goal average as is the case in the Premiership. 4 or 5 would've easily taken them through,even though there's another leg to be played. I remember the Germany manager during the 2014 world cup being reported to have told his players to ease up on their goal scoring against Brazil in the semi final,to not humiliate the world cup hosts.



I couldn’t see the point in hammering them like that either ,


----------



## vickster (10 Jan 2019)

Indeed, but maybe the poor underpaid souls need the goal bonuses to boost their meagre salaries


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2019)

You know when a club lets some kid or a lifelong fan take a'penalty' at half time,as they've always wanted to score a goal against/for their supported club and then the keeper just happens to dive the wrong way to let the weak,pea roller shot in to make the kid's/fan's day? I wonder if 'Pep' would demand his keeper goes out of his way to save it at all costs?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2019)

I've just received a River Plate away jersey and a Colombia jersey after buying both online for £26.97 including £4.50 p&p. Both are last year's shirts,so hardly out of date and both were selling last summer for around 60 quid each. Not a bad bargain i'd say!


----------



## ozboz (10 Jan 2019)

Be carefull, if you wear the R plate shirt you may upset some Boca Jnr fans !!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2019)

ozboz said:


> Be carefull, if you wear the R plate shirt you may upset some Boca Jnr fans !!!


 By coincidence a friend who's going on a South American cruise in March asked if he could borrow the River Plate jersey for when he visits Argentina. I only said to him the other night it'd be very dangerous as he could encounter some Boco Junior fans. Which would be like Liverpool fans meeting Man Utd fans!


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think last night's humiliating defeat inflicted on Burton Albion shouldn't have happened. The Man City manager should've told his players to take their foot off the gas after say 4 or 5 goals. It's not like they needed the goals to boost their goal average as is the case in the Premiership. 4 or 5 would've easily taken them through,even though there's another leg to be played. I remember the Germany manager during the 2014 world cup being reported to have told his players to ease up on their goal scoring against Brazil in the semi final,to not humiliate the world cup hosts.


Rubbish.

To get the winners killer instinct instilled you have to go out and slit the opposition's throats when the opportunity arises. Steve Davis and Stephen Hendry were both noted for slaughtering promising young pre-teen players in exhibition matches (Indeed Davis did that to a then 12 yo Hendry at one point). They learnt to show no mercy to anyone and that's how they both came to dominate the game in their respective eras. They scared the life out of other players and had most of them beaten before the match started.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> To get the winners killer instinct instilled you have to go out and slit the opposition's throats when the opportunity arises. Steve Davis and Stephen Hendry were both noted for slaughtering promising young pre-teen players in exhibition matches (Indeed Davis did that to a then 12 yo Hendry at one point). They learnt to show no mercy to anyone and that's how they both came to dominate the game in their respective eras. They scared the life out of other players and had most of them beaten before the match started.



This. Plus the Burton players would be even more humiliated knowing that Man City were essentially taunting them. 

Take it on the chin boys, and move on.

And I'm not necessarily saying it would have happened but all it would have taken would have been one showboat too far, a Burton player loses his head and *bang* a serious injury.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jan 2019)

Similar thing happened at the Spurs v Tranmere game. I think it was good that Spurs went for it, even bringing Kane on with 15 minutes left. The Tranmere crowd hadn't gone home early because they wanted to see a top team and it's players perform.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2019)

potsy said:


> I have been 4 times to the old Wembley, lost each time.
> 
> The next time we got there I didn't bother, we won


That’s my fear, I really don’t want to go there again, but I can’t bring myself to miss out on the occasion if we ever win there!


----------



## pjd57 (10 Jan 2019)

Celtic were 9-0 up against Aberdeen a few seasons ago.
The last few minutes were mad with the crowd roaring for 10 , and the players were going for it.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think last night's humiliating defeat inflicted on Burton Albion shouldn't have happened. The Man City manager should've told his players to take their foot off the gas after say 4 or 5 goals. It's not like they needed the goals to boost their goal average as is the case in the Premiership. 4 or 5 would've easily taken them through,even though there's another leg to be played. I remember the Germany manager during the 2014 world cup being reported to have told his players to ease up on their goal scoring against Brazil in the semi final,to not humiliate the world cup hosts.


That’s never going to happen, they are professional players


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> That’s never going to happen, they are professional players


And they owe it to their fans to keep pressing till the end. People who pay a small fortune to watch their team wouldn't be too happy to see them give up at half time.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jan 2019)

ozboz said:


> Be carefull, if you wear the R plate shirt you may upset some Boca Jnr fans !!!









The only Boca store in Buenos Aires. Been there, got the t shirt


----------



## PaulB (11 Jan 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2xqT80uxIw


Oh let me check upon your curves instead of Ipswich Town reserves.... Is there a finer lyricist in our troubled nation?


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jan 2019)

Nice win against the Arse, let's hope the Hammers can hang on the Declan Rice.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jan 2019)

Seeing and hearing lots of faux outrage and hypocrisy over Leeds spying out Derby's training ground.

No rules were broken.

No laws were broken.

Shouldn't detract from the football lesson Leeds gave Derby last night. A brilliant performance in a fantastic atmosphere.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jan 2019)

Hmmm, can't see Bayern Munchen's problem with the red card being given.



_Bayern have appealed against the decision to send Muller off for this challenge_


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, can't see Bayern Munchen's problem with the red card being given.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, the modern game is just pathetic.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2019)

FC Hollywood won't get out of that one, methinks....


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Seeing and hearing lots of faux outrage and hypocrisy over Leeds spying out Derby's training ground.
> 
> No rules were broken.
> 
> ...



Of 22 players in any professional game, more than 20 will cheat by actively trying to con the referee.

It's therefore a bit rich for the large number of ex-pros in the media to call Leeds for 'cheating'.

Two wrongs do not make a right, but attempting to win a penalty to which you know you are not entitled is far more serious than peering through a gap in the training ground fence.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Seeing and hearing lots of faux outrage and hypocrisy over Leeds spying out Derby's training ground.
> 
> No rules were broken.
> 
> ...



I was really surprised this was a big deal. If they hold training in a place where members of the public can see what's going on from a public right of way I don't see any problem

Trespassing, drone flying etc would be a different matter entirely


----------



## matiz (15 Jan 2019)

Well done Shrewsbury a great fightback
I'm looking forward to the next round.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2019)

matiz said:


> Well done Shrewsbury a great fightback
> I'm looking forward to the next round.


A great win for the Shrews. I'll be keeping tabs on tonight's Southampton v Derby game to see who Accy play a week on Saturday. I prefer Derby as it's nearer,so they'll bring more fans and we'd have a better chance against a non premiership side.


----------



## PaulB (16 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> And they owe it to their fans to keep pressing till the end. People who pay a small fortune to watch their team wouldn't be too happy to see them give up at half time.


No, you're wrong there. Many times I've been at the home of my football team who proceeded to comprehensively destroy a worthless opponent and it's not a pretty sight at all. I recall one game in particular where we played some Finnish squad and tore into them going about 5-0 up at half time. In the second half, the home crowd were bored of what they were seeing so constantly going down to the kiosks (as we had then) for drinks and food. Every goal after about 5 was greeted with a mild ripple of applause but when our players stood aside and let the plucky Finns get a soft goal, the crowd erupted with massive cheers and shouts of approval! Honestly, it's boring to see a non-contest and makes people regret paying the money to go and witness it.


----------



## gavgav (16 Jan 2019)

matiz said:


> Well done Shrewsbury a great fightback
> I'm looking forward to the next round.



What a night!! My voice is still recovering!

30 years I’ve been supporting the Shrews and I’ve never seen a comeback like that, ever.

For 60 minutes we weren’t in the game at all, chasing shadows and playing poorly, but something changed and we started to put Stoke under some pressure, pushing bodies forward and it all turned on its head!

The 3 goals in 10 minutes was astonishing, up there with the best moments as a fan, amazing noise from the 1700 of us away fans. One of those “I was there” moments!!

Wonderful.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> No, you're wrong there. Many times I've been at the home of my football team who proceeded to comprehensively destroy a worthless opponent and it's not a pretty sight at all. I recall one game in particular where we played some Finnish squad and tore into them going about 5-0 up at half time. In the second half, the home crowd were bored of what they were seeing so constantly going down to the kiosks (as we had then) for drinks and food. Every goal after about 5 was greeted with a mild ripple of applause but when our players stood aside and let the plucky Finns get a soft goal, the crowd erupted with massive cheers and shouts of approval! Honestly, it's boring to see a non-contest and makes people regret paying the money to go and witness it.


I doubt if the Finns were happy at being patronised like that. I wouldn't be.


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I doubt if the Finns were happy at being patronised like that. I wouldn't be.


No, me either. I pay good money to watch my team go full tilt and anything less would be unacceptable. Also, I've never been bored in my life watching my team score.


----------



## PaulB (16 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I doubt if the Finns were happy at being patronised like that. I wouldn't be.


Boosh. It shows your presumptions about what the team owed the fans and what would make them happy was misplaced.


----------



## PaulB (16 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> No, me either. I pay good money to watch my team go full tilt and anything less would be unacceptable. Also, I've never been bored in my life watching my team score.


Well when it's so rare, you wouldn't be. When they're ten a penny, they become mundane.


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> Well when it's so rare, you wouldn't be. When they're ten a penny, they become mundane.


Probably the biggest difference between a professional and a keen amateur.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jan 2019)

My grandson' face was a picture last night when I asked him if he wanted to go to Anfield tomorrow! It was like Christmas morning all over again. He's six and this will be his fifth game at ours but his other grandfather takes him to see a different team but even at six years old, he senses the passion and drive from our lot and the difference between the two and much prefers the atmosphere and colour and noise at our place.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jan 2019)

In other Liverpool related news, this is a pretty nice touch:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-46916609


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> My grandson' face was a picture last night when I asked him if he wanted to go to Anfield tomorrow! It was like Christmas morning all over again. He's six and this will be his fifth game at ours but his other grandfather takes him to see a different team but even at six years old, he senses the passion and drive from our lot and the difference between the two and much prefers the atmosphere and colour and noise at our place.


6 years old and already so wise.
There is hope for humankind after all.


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2019)

Pretty much a rank rotten weekend for sport for me this weekend. First, after what seems like a huge winter shutdown, I was really looking forward to my team's first match on Friday night before it was called off for a frozen pitch. Then the winter league at my golf club was cancelled because of overnight snowfall, not a huge amount but enough to ruin a game. I was thinking about the bike but laziness got the better of me and I settled for a derby game on the telly between a junior club and a lower league club. My expectations were not that high but I thoroughly enjoyed it in the end and Auchinleck Talbot were worthy winners producing a shock result that left United stunned. Well done boys.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 6 years old and already so wise.
> There is hope for humankind after all.


He's been waiting them for over a century to win the Premier League.......


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Pretty much a rank rotten weekend for sport for me this weekend. First, after what seems like a huge winter shutdown, I was really looking forward to my team's first match on Friday night before it was called off for a frozen pitch. Then the winter league at my golf club was cancelled because of overnight snowfall, not a huge amount but enough to ruin a game. I was thinking about the bike but laziness got the better of me and I settled for a derby game on the telly between a junior club and a lower league club. My expectations were not that high but I thoroughly enjoyed it in the end and Auchinleck Talbot were worthy winners producing a shock result that left United stunned. Well done boys.



Pleasing to see Ayr continue their tradition of WFAANW.


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Pleasing to see Ayr continue their tradition of WFAANW.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Pleasing to see Ayr continue their tradition of WFAANW.


WFAANW? We Fail And Almost Never Win?


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> WFAANW? We Fail And Almost Never Win?


That's one interpretation.


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2019)

Excellent draw for the 5th round of the Scottish cup. Junior team Auchinleck rewarded with a glamour tie against Hearts at Tynecastle with my team heading down the 77 to Killie. Celtic got the last home draw........shocker.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Excellent draw for the 5th round of the Scottish cup. Junior team Auchinleck rewarded with a glamour tie against Hearts at Tynecastle with my team heading down the 77 to Killie. Celtic got the last home draw........shocker.



You've got to beat the Blue Brazil first!


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> You've got to beat the Blue Brazil first!


Quite right, I really should have added that small addendum.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Excellent draw . Celtic got the last home draw........shocker.



Great stuff ,something like 7 home games in 4 weeks.
Better get the lights and thermals out.


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Great stuff ,something like 7 home games in 4 weeks.
> Better get the lights and thermals out.


Enjoy.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Quite right, I really should have added that small addendum.



Realistically, you shouldn't struggle, but who knows? We seem to get drawn against your boys with depressing regularity in the cups, so for the sake of getting to see a new team an unlikely Cowdenbeath result would be excellent.


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Realistically, you shouldn't struggle, but who knows? We seem to get drawn against your boys with depressing regularity in the cups, so for the sake of getting to see a new team an unlikely Cowdenbeath result would be excellent.


Wouldn't expect anything less. Maybe they would have stood a better chance on the frozen pitch on Friday, but as we all know there are no guarantees.


----------



## PaulB (21 Jan 2019)

I know they are Britain's worst football team but they surely must play in the most scenic place in the British Isles. Ladies and gentlemen, I give you....Fort William FC!


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2019)

Worrying news about Cardiff’s new signing Sala, and the pilot who are missing in a light aircraft over the channel.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2019)

Beebo said:


> Worrying news about Cardiff’s new signing Sala, and the pilot who are missing in a light aircraft over the channel.


Yes....very sad that. Does not look good.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2019)

Just read that Celtic have already sold out their next Europa League game .
It's still 3 weeks away.
Playing on February 14th ......

Romantic night out.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jan 2019)

Saturday's FA Cup match is all but sold out,with only 200 tickets left at 12pm today. I'm not going though. Not after the Sunderland game. I won't be able to see and there could be some trouble,as i've heard some Derby fans have bought tickets for our end. I'll watch it in the local pub.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2019)

Barnet's home game on Monday evening against Brentford is a sell out. Should be a great atmosphere.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2019)

Another excellent result from Ayrshire's finest, and particularly pleasing for Jones to get the winner against his future employers! Losing two important players in pretty much a week, I feared a doing, but Steve Clarke has kept the ship steadier than I could possibly have imagined. He is easily the best manager in Scotland right now, and whatever this season brings in the end I will have loved it, and thank him for his efforts because surely a bigger club than us will be monitoring him.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46887213


----------



## Slick (23 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Another excellent result from Ayrshire's finest, and particularly pleasing for Jones to get the winner against his future employers! Losing two important players in pretty much a week, I feared a doing, but Steve Clarke has kept the ship steadier than I could possibly have imagined. He is easily the best manager in Scotland right now, and whatever this season brings in the end I will have loved it, and thank him for his efforts because surely a bigger club than us will be monitoring him.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46887213


No argument here.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2019)

Really good night at Celtic Park.
4-0 win over St Mirren.
It wasn't as cold as I feared, and other than a few streets near my house , which I walked, the roads were ok.

Results elsewhere were quite to my liking as well.

Looks as though we do have a title race, against Killie !


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Looks as though we do have a title race, against Killie !



And the award for least likely sentence written on this board goes to...


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2019)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2019)

Rubbish first half, much better second half.


----------



## matiz (26 Jan 2019)

Bad luck Shrews it was a great effort at least you have the consolation of a night out at the "Golden Palace"


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jan 2019)

Sounded like a war of attrition at Pittodrie today. Still, take a point from there any day, our record against Aberdeen has been abysmal for far, far too long.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jan 2019)

Top teams keep trying to play football against Crewe. Fools, you shall lose, for our skills are mighty indeed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2019)

Accrington manager absolutely raging on BBC 5 Live earlier regarding the red card his player got.


----------



## Slick (26 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Sounded like a war of attrition at Pittodrie today. Still, take a point from there any day, our record against Aberdeen has been abysmal for far, far too long.


Lots of dropped point still to come from everyone in the league. Certainly makes for a more interesting run in as recent seasons.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Lots of dropped point still to come from everyone in the league. Certainly makes for a more interesting run in as recent seasons.



Amen! 

I was very confused this afternoon hoping that Accies could sneak a win to help our title challenge.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2019)

I didn't know Marradona played for Millwall?


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Accrington manager absolutely raging on BBC 5 Live earlier regarding the red card his player got.


He was pissed off and rightly so. The referee was crap. He's a Premiership ref' as well. He only started to give Stanley free kicks 5 minutes before the end. The sending off was ridiculous!

https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/01/watch-coley-after-derby/


----------



## Slick (26 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Amen!
> 
> I was very confused this afternoon hoping that Accies could sneak a win to help our title challenge.


You won't be surprised to hear I'm like that every week, but I start getting very confused every time St Mirren play Celtic.


----------



## gavgav (26 Jan 2019)

matiz said:


> Bad luck Shrews it was a great effort at least you have the consolation of a night out at the "Golden Palace"


So close!! Did you come over for the game? We played really well, but your 3 big guns changed the game when they came on. Looking forward to a trip to molineux next week.


----------



## gavgav (26 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> He was pissed off and rightly so. The referee was crap. He's a Premiership ref' as well. He only started to give Stanley free kicks 5 minutes before the end. The sending off was ridiculous!
> 
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/01/watch-coley-after-derby/



I didn’t see the first yellow, but I thought the second was a booking.


----------



## matiz (26 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> So close!! Did you come over for the game? We played really well, but your 3 big guns changed the game when they came on. Looking forward to a trip to molineux next week.



Wolves only had 1500 tickets brother and daughter managed to get one hopefully I can make the replay.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Amen!
> 
> I was very confused this afternoon hoping that Accies could sneak a win to help our title challenge.


One way traffic today.
Accies keeper kept them in it for a while but then had two horrible mistakes


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2019)

Our manager has issued an explanation for his post match comments following Saturday's defeat to Derby. He's backed down,probably fearing some kind of sanction by the FA.
https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/01/statement-john-coleman/
I too would also like to say that yes it wasn't entirely the ref's crap reffing that cost Accy the game. As our manager pointed out after the game some of our players missed glaring chances to score against Derby. Headers over the bar when it would've been easier to score and passes to other players when they had clear shooting opportunities etc. Anyway,the defeat was slightly cushioned as Derby have been drawn away to either Brighton or West Brom in the next round,so we wouldn't have got a dream tie if we'd won. Yes i know clubs are given numbers for the draw,so the team that defeated you doesn't exactly go where you would've gone,but you know what i mean!


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2019)

A really good game at the Hive last night. Barnet 3-3 Brentford. Barnet came from behind twice and the penalty that was awarded to Brentford should never have been. There was no contact whatsoever, Tom Daley would of been proud of the dive. A good crowd, 6200+made for a great atmosphere. Roll on the replay at Griffin Park.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/47036957


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> A really good game at the Hive last night. Barnet 3-3 Brentford. Barnet came from behind twice and the penalty that was awarded to Brentford should never have been. There was no contact whatsoever, Tom Daley would of been proud of the dive. A good crowd, 6200+made for a great atmosphere. Roll on the replay at Griffin Park.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/47036957


It must have been a blatant dive because I saw that the player had apologised for it. They don't normally do that. Usually its "I thought I felt contact..."


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> A really good game at the Hive last night. Barnet 3-3 Brentford. Barnet came from behind twice and the penalty that was awarded to Brentford should never have been. There was no contact whatsoever, Tom Daley would of been proud of the dive. A good crowd, 6200+made for a great atmosphere. Roll on the replay at Griffin Park.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/47036957


Both sets of fans will be buzzing after that enjoyable game i take it? Your ticket office for the replay will be a hive of activity i take it?

Sorry,i couldn't resist the naff comments. I have to endure similar with stuff like 'Who are they'.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jan 2019)

Divvent yer just love them Geordies, man?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> Divvent yer just love them Geordies, man?



Some result like. I knew their record was dismal against City, but hadn't realised you needed to go back as far as Michael Owen to find a league game winning goal scorer. Painful. 

Sticking with Owen, sort of, he's also the Toon's most expensive player to date, at a scarcely believable £16m (from Real, in 2005). That looks like being broken today by Almiron from Atlanta FC for £20m.

A couple of loan signings are rumoured too, so just maybe this is a turning point in yet another season of trundling frustration for the Geordie faithful?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jan 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Some result like. I knew their record was dismal against City, but hadn't realised you needed to go back as far as Michael Owen to find a league game winning goal scorer. Painful.
> 
> Sticking with Owen, sort of, he's also the Toon's most expensive player to date, at a scarcely believable £16m (from Real, in 2005). That looks like being broken today by Almiron from Atlanta FC for £20m.
> 
> A couple of loan signings are rumoured too, so just maybe this is a turning point in yet another season of trundling frustration for the Geordie faithful?



I suspect that those holding the purse strings at NUFC have looked at the table and decided that there is a very good chance of staying up so are willing to allow some spending on the team to make sure that is the case. Had they been mired in the relegation zone I bet there would be no spending in anticipation of a relegation.....if you're going down you may as well go down as cheaply as possible


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I suspect that those holding the purse strings at NUFC have looked at the table and decided that there is a very good chance of staying up so are willing to allow some spending on the team to make sure that is the case. Had they been mired in the relegation zone I bet there would be no spending in anticipation of a relegation.....if you're going down you may as well go down as cheaply as possible



Only 5 points clear, albeit with a reasonable run of games ahead. Ashley has taken the pish for a long time now, and I think a third relegation would finally see the fans start to vote with their feet (which they should have done a long damn time ago). Certainly Rafa would be gone and he's one of the only positives around the club right now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2019)

The worst i have seen Chelsea play in a long, long time.

Losing 4-0 to Bournemouth is beyond humiliating.

What the hell is Sarriball?


----------



## pjd57 (30 Jan 2019)

Freezing night in Glasgow but the football was pretty good.
Comfortable 2-0 victory for Celtic over St Johnstone.
The trip was fine, just had to walk out my street before getting on my bike.
Same on the way back.


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2019)

I couldn't get a ticket for the Brentford v Barnet FA cup replay game, so I am listening to the commentary on the radio.


----------



## ozboz (5 Feb 2019)

Shame for Barnet,


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2019)

Not many teams play in 'old gold'and black (not yellow and black like Watford),but three were involved in FA Cup replays last night. On the subject of football strips,in the last month i've picked up 4 shirts for the bargain fee of £55. Last Summer's World Cup Colombia home and away shirts,a River Plate away one and the Germany World Cup one. No dodgy Chinese copies either! All new/tagged and in their original packaging.


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2019)

ozboz said:


> Shame for Barnet,


Sounded like they played well, but Brentford scored three good goals, The Barnet goal was a cracker also.


----------



## ozboz (6 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sounded like they played well, but Brentford scored three good goals, The Barnet goal was a cracker also.



I hope they made a couple of Bob out of it, 
Newport ...........playing us........

Could be interesting ,


----------



## gavgav (6 Feb 2019)

Fabulous evening at Molineux, we pushed Wolves as far as we could over the 2 games. Should make lots of money from the capacity 29,000 crowd and we now need to start winning in the league, quickly, to get out of the bottom 4!


----------



## pjd57 (6 Feb 2019)

Comfortable 2-0 for Celtic tonight v Hibs.
Mild night for the journey as wrwe.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 Feb 2019)

So, Liverpool have already won the only trophy that matters in the EPL!


----------



## StuAff (8 Feb 2019)

The Crofted Crest said:


> So, Liverpool have already won the only trophy that matters in the EPL!


Regardless of how they finish in the league, running the club in a successful manner both on and off the pitch (and off the pitch in far more than financial terms) should be applauded. FSG haven't loaded the club with debt, haven't starved it of investment, don't ignore and occasionally insult the community that hosts and supports them, aren't the sportwashing operation of a dubiously run foreign government, and certainly aren't Mike Ashley.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2019)

Vardy; you #!*#!

1-1 would've been a game changer.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Vardy; you #!*#!
> 
> 1-1 would've been a game changer.


How did Leicester not win that, or at least get a point.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> How did Leicester not win that, or at least get a point.



Indeed! What a wasted opportunity!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Vardy; you #!*#!
> 
> 1-1 would've been a game changer.


TBH.....when the manager made that change for Vardy to take the pen I said "too much pressure, I think he will miss this". Sadly I was right. Leicester could/should have won that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Feb 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Vardy; you #!*#!
> 
> 1-1 would've been a game changer.


Wouldn't have done you much good though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wouldn't have done you much good though.



Agreed.

Currently watching the worst Chelsea performance for a couple of decades - what a way to round off the weekend.


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2019)

5 nil, Aguero penalty. Never really saw that coming.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Feb 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Currently watching the worse Chelsea performance for a couple of decades - what a way to round off the weekend.


6-0 now.

When City turn it on they are unstoppable.


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> 6-0 now.


I'm ok with that...


----------



## marshmella (10 Feb 2019)

gavgav said:


> Fabulous evening at Molineux, we pushed Wolves as far as we could over the 2 games. Should make lots of money from the capacity 29,000 crowd and we now need to start winning in the league, quickly, to get out of the bottom 4!


You did well, my backside was twitching a bit when Ruddy threw that one in to give you a 1-2 lead. You just need to find that level of performance in the league.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> How did Leicester not win that, or at least get a point.



Yeah, shame that!


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, shame that!


Dunno how we're managing to wing it lately but hey ho!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> Dunno how we're managing to wing it lately but hey ho!



Still haven't drawn a game all season!


----------



## gavgav (11 Feb 2019)

marshmella said:


> You did well, my backside was twitching a bit when Ruddy threw that one in to give you a 1-2 lead. You just need to find that level of performance in the league.



Yes, the age old quandary, why players can lift themselves and perform in big cup games, but turn out dross week after week in the league! If we don’t do it soon, we’ll be back in league 2 again, which would be a disaster after last seasons near miss on promotion to the Championship


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Feb 2019)

Gordon Banks has died at 81 years. World class goalkeeper and a gentleman to boot.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...dies-world-cup-winner-england-1966-goalkeeper


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Gordon Banks has died at 81 years. World class goalkeeper and a gentleman to boot.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...dies-world-cup-winner-england-1966-goalkeeper


I remember "that" save as though it was yesterday.


----------



## Slick (12 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I remember "that" save as though it was yesterday.


I don't remember it as such as I wasn't even a year old when he made it but I've seen it that often I could have been there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2019)




----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

Spurs doing well against Dortmund. 3-0 at the moment.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Feb 2019)

Really flat performance from Celtic tonight. Plenty of possession , but no spark.

Nice night for a cycle though.
That's 7 home games since Jan 19th.
Managed to cycle to all of them , so can't complain too much about this winter.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Feb 2019)

A football quiz identifying famous football fans and the clubs they support.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/47231332

I managed 8/10 with guessed and educated guesses.


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2019)

I got 7/10


----------



## matiz (17 Feb 2019)




----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Feb 2019)

I got 8 also more by luck than knowledge. I did however know the One Direction / Donny Rovers one as the company I worked for sponsored Rovers and we had the One Direction bloke doing photo shoots.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2019)

Undeserved win for Celtic at Killie last night. We were under the pump for the first 20 minutes, but once we grew into the game were more than a match for them. Brown shouldn't have been on the pitch to score his flukey winner, after his studs up out of control challenge. 

I wonder if there will be any repercussions for the pitch invasion at the end of the match? Actually, no I don't, because there won't be any.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Feb 2019)

Accy took over 600 fans to our away game at Sunderland on Friday night. Seeing as it was live on tv that's not bad for a club that has around 2000 regular supporters. It was made easier though as the club laid on 12 free coaches. A nice gesture which saved fans around £35 in travel costs.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2019)

Big game for Liverpool tonight. Too many defenders injured or out. I think we will win.....just about.
Hate to say it but Utd outplayed Chelsea last night......so another BIG game on Sunday.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Big game for Liverpool tonight. Too many defenders injured or out. I think we will win.....just about.
> Hate to say it but Utd outplayed Chelsea last night......so another BIG game on Sunday.


Aye both will be good games and so will Wolves v Utd next round!


----------



## PaulB (20 Feb 2019)

I don't know if this is entirely football related but last night in the car park behind the Kemlyn (well I still call it that!) before Liverpool kicked off against the Bavarians, we saw a car that mystified us. It was a Rolls Royce SUV. It was reckoned to belong to Richard Scudamore and the index number bore that out. We looked up the info on the car and discovered it's the Culinan, named after the world's largest uncut diamond and RR's first venture into the SUV market. It only became available on the UK market last month and the prices begin at £250,000 making it the world's most expensive production car.






It was funny that during the game, the Bayern fans earned a standing ovation from all parts of the ground when they produced a banner outlining the costs to fans of attending football matches with the line 'Greed knows no limits' with the 'e's replaced by the Euro symbol (but I can't be bothered dredging it up on this keyboard).


----------



## StuAff (20 Feb 2019)

PaulB said:


> I don't know if this is entirely football related but last night in the car park behind the Kemlyn (well I still call it that!) before Liverpool kicked off against the Bavarians, we saw a car that mystified us. It was a Rolls Royce SUV. It was reckoned to belong to Richard Scudamore and the index number bore that out. We looked up the info on the car and discovered it's the Culinan, named after the world's largest uncut diamond and RR's first venture into the SUV market. It only became available on the UK market last month and the prices begin at £250,000 making it the world's most expensive production car.
> View attachment 453706
> 
> 
> It was funny that during the game, the Bayern fans earned a standing ovation from all parts of the ground when they produced a banner outlining the costs to fans of attending football matches with the line 'Greed knows no limits' with the 'e's replaced by the Euro symbol (but I can't be bothered dredging it up on this keyboard).


World's most expensive production car, £250,000.....not quite. Apart from the Bugatti Chiron (£2.1m or thereabouts), there are a lot of high-end motors more expensive. The Cullinan is a revolting creation, so it would suit Mr Scudamore down to the ground.


----------



## PaulB (21 Feb 2019)

StuAff said:


> World's most expensive production car, £250,000.....not quite. Apart from the Bugatti Chiron (£2.1m or thereabouts), there are a lot of high-end motors more expensive. The Cullinan is a revolting creation, so it would suit Mr Scudamore down to the ground.


No, from what I've read about it, I believe it is intended to be the world's most expensive car. Full prices are yet to be released but for those skinflints out there, the base model is expected to cost a trifling £250,000 but with add-ons and a bit of pimp-ery, you will be allowed to own the one with the big title.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2019)

In fitba news, Killie have once again been shafted by utterly incompetent and biased refereeing. In a perverse way, I hope Clarke walks away in protest over what's happened in our last two matches*.

I know I'm fed up with the bias shown towards the only two teams who matter in Scotland.

*For those not in the know, that's Celtic trashing our stadium (which is nothing new, but still), and a referee handing a cup replay to Rangers.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Feb 2019)

Well done Steve Clarke for saying what we all know -

“The red card is a joke.

“If that’s the standards we might as well go home. Why speak?

“It’s every week, every other week. Why? You’ll probably write Morelos four goals but the officials decided the game.

“It’s embarrassing. The goalie just lifted his arms.

“Every goalie does it every week. It’s embarrassing. I’m talking in general, bad decisions.

“All we talk about is our refs. How can I talk about football tonight?

“It’s nice being back in the west of Scotland – really nice.

“When I was approached by Rangers about taking over the job here I was assured, nah, we didn’t have that in the west of Scotland anymore and it had gone. Hahaha.

“They can call me a b*****d or w****r but to call me a ****** b*****d? Come on.

“We’re living in the dark ages. They’re not allowed to call my assistant a black B but they can call me a ****** b*****d. Is that correct?

"I wake up every morning and thank Chelsea for taking me away from the west of Scotland because my children don't understand this.

“What are we doing in Scotland?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Feb 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/PremierSportsTV/status/1098351395365928968


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2019)

PaulB said:


> No, from what I've read about it,* I believe it is intended to be the world's most expensive car.* Full prices are yet to be released but for those skinflints out there, the base model is expected to cost a trifling £250,000 but with add-ons and a bit of pimp-ery, you will be allowed to own the one with the big title.


I don't think RR would agree. Certainly they'll turn it into a four wheel luxury yacht for those who are so inclined, but it isn't going to get anywhere near a Chiron (and Bugatti will, of course, do that customisation for its customers as well), it's just not expensive enough....standard options take it to a mere £350,000. A bit of 24 carat gold and some diamonds might make it more expensive, but nothing a plutocrat couldn't do to something with a much higher sticker price. Bugatti is also building the Divo (£4.5m, 40 units, all pre-sold). Then there's Koenigsegg, the various limited-edition Ferraris, McLaren's new flagship....


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2019)

StuAff said:


> World's most expensive production car, £250,000.....not quite. Apart from the Bugatti Chiron (£2.1m or thereabouts), there are a lot of high-end motors more expensive. The Cullinan is a revolting creation, so it would suit Mr Scudamore down to the ground.


World's ugliest maybe


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> World's ugliest maybe


Yup, it's hideous, even by luxury 4x4 standards.


----------



## Slick (21 Feb 2019)

Diogenes said:


> View
> Or to put it another way
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/IbroxChat/status/1098513212771840001?s=17





View: https://twitter.com/IbroxChat/status/1098513212771840001?s=17


----------



## User6179 (21 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> View: https://twitter.com/IbroxChat/status/1098513212771840001?s=17




To be fair from the other angle it didn't look much, didn't think it was red myself until I saw it from this angle.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Feb 2019)

Interesting that's the angle the ref saw it from and gave nothing. It was the linesman who gave it.

I think I've seen goalkeepers do that at virtually every corner ever taken but it's the first time I've seen the opposition player go down like he was poleaxed. I take it he's out of intensive care now?


----------



## Slick (21 Feb 2019)

Eddy said:


> To be fair from the other angle it didn't look much, didn't think it was red myself until I saw it from this angle.


Obviously a few others in their rush to be outraged commented before they saw the full picture as well. 

Anyway, a straightforward romp into the next round for my team.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2019)

Eddy said:


> To be fair from the other angle it didn't look much, didn't think it was red myself until I saw it from this angle.



Obvious bias aside, I still don't see that as a red. I can see why it's been given, but it's the kind of thing that goes on.

Whatever. It means that Rangers' season isn't finished and the game everyone wanted to see against Aberdeen can happen. 

Hooray.


----------



## User6179 (21 Feb 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Obvious bias aside, I still don't see that as a red. I can see why it's been given, but it's the kind of thing that goes on.
> 
> Whatever. It means that Rangers' season isn't finished and the game everyone wanted to see against Aberdeen can happen.
> 
> Hooray.



An elbow to the face off the ball and what choice does the ref have?


----------



## pjd57 (21 Feb 2019)

AndyRM said:


> *For those not in the know, that's Celtic trashing our stadium (which is nothing new, but still), and a referee handing a cup replay to Rangers.




Even your clubs statement didn't say that the place had been trashed. Some media outlets used the word vandalised.
But Kilmarnock simply said they had been " damaged".

90th minute winner, fans all over the place, cheap plastic seats break .
Photos I've seen it looked like a couple of dozen at most.
Kilmarnock said 100+.
They're probably billing Celtic for the dozens that have been loose or faulty for years now.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2019)

Eddy said:


> An elbow to the face off the ball and what choice does the ref have?



We will never agree on this, and that's fine. If that's an elbow to the face then I hope your man makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Even your clubs statement didn't say that the place had been trashed. Some media outlets used the word vandalised.
> But Kilmarnock simply said they had been " damaged".
> 
> 90th minute winner, fans all over the place, cheap plastic seats break .
> ...



The statement was carefully worded for a reason.

Not that it will mean anything in the long run.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Feb 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The statement was carefully worded for a reason.
> 
> Not that it will mean anything in the long run.


The reason being it wasn't going to speculate or do what the media do and just make it up to suit that weeks agenda.

I always enjoy a visit to Kilmarnock.
I really hope they rip that pitch up though.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> The reason being it wasn't going to speculate or do what the media do and just make it up to suit that weeks agenda.
> 
> I always enjoy a visit to Kilmarnock.
> I really hope they rip that pitch up though.



The pitch is staying for at least another season. It's funny how it wasn't a particular issue when we were getting hammered on it, but now that we're decent it is the root of all evil.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2019)

May not help Chelski cause

Chelsea banned from signing new players for next two transfer windows http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47329293


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> May not help Chelski cause
> 
> Chelsea banned from signing new players for next two transfer windows http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47329293



They'll just recall some of the million players they've got out on loan.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2019)

I'm shocked at the utter brutality.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2019)

Diogenes said:


> I'm shocked at the utter brutality.


I like the way he thinks, though.


----------



## MarkF (22 Feb 2019)

I am with Andy on this, it's normal for hassled keepers to try to get their arms back to where they should be..raised. Joke decision for me.

My parents are Irish Catholics, naturally l support Celtic as my other team. In December on the Gallowgate l took my son in a couple of Celtic bars, we stayed minutes, it was beyond the pale for me. I am sure similar songs are sung in Rangers bars, but it was just so depressing. Scotland has a serious reality problem


----------



## AndyRM (22 Feb 2019)

MarkF said:


> I am with Andy on this, it's normal for hassled keepers to try to get their arms back to where they should be..raised. Joke decision for me.
> 
> My parents are Irish Catholics, naturally l support Celtic as my other team. In December on the Gallowgate l took my son in a couple of Celtic bars, we stayed minutes, it was beyond the pale for me. I am sure similar songs are sung in Rangers bars, but it was just so depressing. Scotland has a serious reality problem



It really does. What's thoroughly depressing about the sectarianism at both clubs is that it's just accepted, with the authorities doing nowt and the clubs making lame statements of condemnation without any real action.

Anyway, Bachmann's red has been rightly rescinded. Which is good because much as I appreciate Jamie MacDonald, he doesn't command his box nearly enough and we will need that against Livingston's giants tomorrow.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Which is good because much as I appreciate Jamie MacDonald, he doesn't command his box nearly enough and we will need that against Livingston's giants tomorrow.



Not very good at dealing with weak long range "shots" in cup finals either.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2019)

MarkF said:


> I am with Andy on this, it's normal for hassled keepers to try to get their arms back to where they should be..raised. Joke decision for me.


That wasn't just the keeper raising his arms, it was a deliberate elbow in the face.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2019)

AndyRM said:


> the sectarianism at both clubs




Both ?

It affects a lot more than 2 clubs in Scotland.
What the Killie manager was rightly upset about is shouted by fans of many teams.


----------



## User6179 (23 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> That wasn't just the keeper raising his arms, it was a deliberate elbow in the face.



Apparently allowed as long as you don't use excessive force


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Both ?
> 
> It affects a lot more than 2 clubs in Scotland.
> What the Killie manager was rightly upset about is shouted by fans of many teams.




Ah, whataboutery.


----------



## PaulB (23 Feb 2019)




----------



## pjd57 (23 Feb 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Ah, whataboutery.


No
Simply pointing out that the highlighted problem involves more than 2 clubs so the word " both " doesn't really fit in.


----------



## clid61 (23 Feb 2019)

Drummers, just started watching Leicester game, had to turn over, constant banging , good job I was on my sofa and not sat near them


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> No
> Simply pointing out that the highlighted problem involves more than 2 clubs so the word " both " doesn't really fit in.



That may be your impression and experience, but it certainly isn't mine.

Anyway, fair play to Dave King for this (which is something I never thought I'd write):


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2019)

Barnet out of the FA trophy. Lost to Fylde 4-1on penalties.


----------



## pjd57 (23 Feb 2019)

AndyRM said:


> That may be your impression and experience, but it certainly isn't mine.
> 
> Anyway, fair play to Dave King for this (which is something I never thought I'd write):
> 
> ...





AndyRM said:


> That may be your impression and experience, but it certainly isn't mine.
> 
> Anyway, fair play to Dave King for this (which is something I never thought I'd write):
> 
> View attachment 454248




Been watching football in Scotland for over 50 years now.
Despite the media hype I'd say that the abuse is nowhere near as bad as it was many years ago.
One of my early memories of it wasn't in Glasgow.
Age 13 , arriving in Aberdeen of the brilliant " football special " train.
Met by shouts of " get back on the boat "
At 13 , I'm thinking, boat ? We came on the train.

Dave King has said the right thing now , but where was he when his team and Mark Warburton were posing for pictures with a flute band on the pitch in Belfast not so long ago ?


----------



## PaulB (24 Feb 2019)

clid61 said:


> Drummers, just started watching Leicester game, had to turn over, constant banging , good job I was on my sofa and not sat near them


We shamed a Blackburn Rovers fan who thought banging a drum conferred some status on him. When we played there, we'd give him, "If you can't get a girlfriend get a drum" you know the tune! The last few times we were at Ewok, the drum wouldn't make an appearance, but for their next game, he'd be there pounding away!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2019)

Leicester looking for a new manager


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Feb 2019)

AndyRM said:


> That may be your impression and experience, but it certainly isn't mine.
> 
> Anyway, fair play to Dave King for this (which is something I never thought I'd write):
> 
> View attachment 454248



Sounds like an entire stand singing about your manager being a F##### B###### at the Hamilton game just now.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leicester looking for a new manager


Not a massive surprise . That's Leeds manager seems ok he will do


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> Not a massive surprise . That's Leeds manager seems ok he will do



Because we are friends I won't respond as I should


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leicester looking for a new manager


A bit daft, really. I know Leicester pulled off that shock league win a couple of years back, but for a club like that twelfth place and no danger of going down is par for the course. I don't know what club owners expect now, but most of them haven't a prayer of achieving it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2019)

Cagey stuff in the footy today, where's the goals? Still time in the cup i suppose. Italy with the funny shaped ball was more entertaining.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> A bit daft, really. I know Leicester pulled off that shock league win a couple of years back, but for a club like that twelfth place and no danger of going down is par for the course. I don't know what club owners expect now, but most of them haven't a prayer of achieving it.


Agreed the expectations of some fans is unrealistic . Puels problem was he was trying to change Leicester style of play which has been so successful which turns fans against him . The last 2 managers were sacked after 6 losses and Sat game was Puels 6 loss so the owners are consistence . Just heard Brennan Rogers name mentioned on the news, not for me thank you


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2019)

Extraordinary scenes at the end of extra time in the League Cup final. Chelsea goalkeeper Kepa refuses to come off after being substituted and goes on to gift City a goal in the shoot out despite making a good save later.


----------



## marshmella (24 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Extraordinary scenes at the end of extra time in the League Cup final. Chelsea goalkeeper Kepa refuses to come off after being substituted and goes on to gift City a goal in the shoot out despite making a good save later.


Wonder if he'll play for them again showing that amount of insubordination?


----------



## ozboz (24 Feb 2019)

I listened to it on the radio, when the keeper seemed to be in trouble at the end of extra time, I honestly thought it was a form of guise to allow Willy to come , he does have a good track record at penalty saves , how wrong I was ,


----------



## pjd57 (24 Feb 2019)

Lot of anger at the Celtic v Motherwell game today.

2-0 up and in control. Celtic put the ball out to allow treatment to a Motherwell.
They take a throw in. Celtic team and most of the Motherwell team are standing waiting on the ball being played back towards the goalkeeper as usual in these situations.
Young Motherwell player ignores this ......goal.

Didn't affect the outcome but the row will run for a while.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2019)

Brendan Rodgers the new Leicester manager, what do the Leicester fans think?

@Lilliburlero @13 rider


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brendan Rodgers the new Leicester manager, what do the Leicester fans think?
> 
> @Lilliburlero @13 rider


Not my choice never took to him ,he seems to talk management babble but not sure who else I would like .Results will talk if he can get fans excited again all will be good


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> Not my choice never took to him ,he seems to talk management babble but not sure who else I would like .Results will talk if he can get fans excited again all will be good


You've just scored, he's the new Messiah.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Lot of anger at the Celtic v Motherwell game today.
> 
> 2-0 up and in control. Celtic put the ball out to allow treatment to a Motherwell.
> They take a throw in. Celtic team and most of the Motherwell team are standing waiting on the ball being played back towards the goalkeeper as usual in these situations.
> ...



I read that Christie (Celtic) got injured, went off the pitch but came back on. He then sat down on the pitch and Celtic knocked the ball out of play. When Motherwell restarted with a throw in, they went up the field and scored.

Now if that's true (I never saw it) it's a totally different story. Celtic knocked the ball out for their convenience to sub a guy then expected the opposition to give them the ball back.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Feb 2019)

Diogenes said:


> I read that Christie (Celtic) got injured, went off the pitch but came back on. He then sat down on the pitch and Celtic knocked the ball out of play. When Motherwell restarted with a throw in, they went up the field and scored.
> 
> Now if that's true (I never saw it) it's a totally different story. Celtic knocked the ball out for their convenience to sub a guy then expected the opposition to give them the ball back.




It was just the usual , kick it out, followed by a throw in up the wing.

Most of the players in both teams standing watching , waiting on it being played back towards the keeper to get the game going.

Didn't happen.
Nearly every player on the pitch was angry about it.
The Motherwell keeper was going ballistic with the guy that done it.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2019)

See Leicester win another game straight after the previous manager is sacked player power rules


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brendan Rodgers the new Leicester manager, what do the Leicester fans think?
> 
> @Lilliburlero @13 rider



Well, its p*ssed Celtic fans off and i`m more than happy with that


----------



## pjd57 (27 Feb 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> Well, its p*ssed Celtic fans off and i`m more than happy with that




Yesterday's man.

Neil Lennon is back .


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Yesterday's man.
> 
> Neil Lennon is back .


Doesn't really matter how you cut that, it's a step back.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> Doesn't really matter how you cut that, it's a step back.



Definitely is for Rodgers.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2019)

For everyone else.


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> Doesn't really matter how you cut that, it's a step back.


It must get a bit boring when you keep winning everything. Not that there is much opposition in Scottish football. Celtic's European exploits haven't exactly set the world alight, so maybe he wants a tilt in a league where there is some semblance of quality opposition, and of course the money might be a factor.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> It must get a bit boring when you keep winning everything. Not that there is much opposition in Scottish football. Celtic's European exploits haven't exactly set the world alight, so maybe he wants a tilt in a league where there is some semblance of quality opposition, and of course the money might be a factor.


Probably bang on but some people might be surprised by this but I am sorry to see a guy of his standing leave, especially so close to the end of the season. I won't comment on the potential for more bad press at tonight's game.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Feb 2019)

Has our resident Kilmarnock fan managed to make his way home through the fog yet ?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Has our resident Kilmarnock fan managed to make his way home through the fog yet ?



I live in Newcastle and can report that the Tyne is fogless.


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2019)

Result from Paris: As Sir Alex put it, 'Football, bloody hell'. PSG's curse in full effect, again....


----------



## Beebo (6 Mar 2019)

Never a penalty. The defender did nothing wrong.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Mar 2019)

Beebo said:


> Never a penalty. The defender did nothing wrong.


So much for VAR getting rid of controversial decisions. So many are just a matter of opinion.

Stop trying to sanitise the game to perfection which is impossible and get rid of it, it wastes too much time.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Barnet out of the FA trophy. Lost to Fylde 4-1on penalties.


 You wouldn't have beaten us twice anyway, Fylde won't be wanting to play us in the semi final the form we are in


----------



## AndyRM (7 Mar 2019)

The problem isn't VAR, it's the numpties in charge of it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Mar 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The problem isn't VAR, it's the numpties in charge of it.


Handball can be subjective, because not every instance where hand and ball make contact counts as an infringement. Similar with fouls, there is no clear cut definition of when physical contact crosses the line from acceptable to illegal. And if you've never heard studio pundits arguing furiously about whether someone was actually offside or not after viewing thirteen different angles of replay...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Mar 2019)

I think VAR is a big step forward - might not be perfect and won't eliminate wrong decisions entirely but it has to be better than the countless wrong decisions that referees have made over the years.

Doesn't bother me if it takes a while to make a decision - I've been to enough matches over the years where there have been reasonably lengthy delays due to feigned injuries, player squabbles, players arguing with ref's etc. Can't see where the odd VAR delay is going to make any difference at all.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Handball can be subjective, because not every instance where hand and ball make contact counts as an infringement. Similar with fouls, there is no clear cut definition of when physical contact crosses the line from acceptable to illegal. And if you've never heard studio pundits arguing furiously about whether someone was actually offside or not after viewing thirteen different angles of replay...



As I said, the numpties in charge are the problem.


----------



## ozboz (8 Mar 2019)

A similar incident happened when City played Schalke , arguably the ball was going towards the goal, the ref went to VAR, amazingly the video could not be viewed by ref the screen went off , tech prob , so decision was made off the pitch , goes it was awarded , back of arm as defender turned


----------



## Beebo (10 Mar 2019)

A Birmingham City fan has punched a Villa player. 

What an idiot and coward. Hope he goes to prison for that assault. 


View: https://youtu.be/gCOUiycidjI


----------



## Biff600 (10 Mar 2019)

And hopefully he'll also get a lifetime ban from all grounds.


----------



## downesy (10 Mar 2019)

Super jack had last laugh scoring the winner, hopefully Mr pc in the custody suite kept the sad nose up to date with the score


----------



## jongooligan (11 Mar 2019)

STVAFS. Leeds v Wednesday moved to a 5.30 KO after I've already bought my train tickets. Cost an extra £15 to change return ticket but worse than that is that I'll be in Leeds 7 hrs before KO and the pubs will be open. It's going to be a very expensive day. 

And I'm not supposed to be drinking due to high blood pressure but that's another story.


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2019)

downesy said:


> Super jack had last laugh scoring the winner, hopefully Mr pc in the custody suite kept the sad nose up to date with the score


There seemed to another problem at the end of the game, a steward allegedly kicked out and pushed Grealish as he went towards the tunnel?
I heard something about it on the radio, but nothing else on the news.


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> There seemed to another problem at the end of the game, a steward allegedly kicked out and pushed Grealish as he went towards the tunnel?
> I heard something about it on the radio, but nothing else on the news.


Well, there's been loads of press about it...there was a photo in Times The Game section today (not in the online reporting)....see also...
https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/sp...s/aston-villa-blues-steward-grealish-15952839


----------



## Biff600 (11 Mar 2019)

Beebo said:


> A Birmingham City fan has punched a Villa player.
> 
> What an idiot and coward. Hope he goes to prison for that assault.
> 
> ...




He got 14 weeks in jail, a £350 fine and banned from all UK football grounds for 10 years


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Mar 2019)

Biff600 said:


> He got 14 weeks in jail, a £350 fine and banned from all UK football grounds for 10 years


Good. That'll learn 'im.


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2019)

That was quick! Presumably pleaded guilty although even for someone as stupid as he clearly is it would have been hard to deny.

Lives on an appropriately named street (well not for the next few months obvs)


----------



## Biff600 (11 Mar 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Good. That'll learn 'im.



Do you think they'll keep his job open for him ??


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> That was quick! Presumably pleaded guilty although even for someone as stupid as he clearly is it would have been hard to deny.
> 
> *Lives on an appropriately named street* (well not for the next few months obvs)


Where's that, D*ckhead Drive?


----------



## downesy (11 Mar 2019)

@Paulus when super jack was celebrating with us the steward got a couple of sly kicks in , funny how when Tyrone mings appeared he shuffled off asap bit too big to bully.
Anyroad less of that we won , once again good overcame evil and all is good in the universe


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Where's that, D*ckhead Drive?


Close, Cock Hill Lane
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-47523268


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> STVAFS. Leeds v Wednesday moved to a 5.30 KO after I've already bought my train tickets. Cost an extra £15 to change return ticket but worse than that is that I'll be in Leeds 7 hrs before KO and the pubs will be open. It's going to be a very expensive day.
> 
> And I'm not supposed to be drinking due to high blood pressure but that's another story.



I bet many on here don't get STVAFS


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2019)

Well I'm not a Villa fan but it was nice that Grealish had the last laugh.

Anybody know if he's related to Tony Grealish, who used to play for Luton Town? He was a good player.


----------



## downesy (11 Mar 2019)

No @Kempstonian no relation


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Mar 2019)

downesy said:


> No @Kempstonian no relation


Oh thanks, I've been wondering about that


----------



## matiz (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

matiz said:


> View attachment 457850


Can I like that 10 times please


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Mar 2019)

So that's all police leave cancelled at Wembley nick on cup semi final day - Millwall 2-0 up against Brighton. The last time they got there they couldn't find any opposition fans to fight so they fought among themselves.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> So that's all police leave cancelled at Wembley nick on cup semi final day - Millwall 2-0 up against Brighton. The last time they got there they couldn't find any opposition fans to fight so they fought among themselves.



You were saying?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You were saying?


What a turn round! Wembley plod breathe a collective sigh of relief.


----------



## craigwend (17 Mar 2019)

matiz said:


> View attachment 457850


Good game, I thought they wanted it more & they were more hungry like ...


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2019)

Daylight robbery by Brighton...but who gives a toss
Mind you, Man City in the semis and Premier survival more of a priority


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2019)

Check out @_stevedunn’s Tweet: 
View: https://twitter.com/_stevedunn/status/1106934069982568448?s=08


I rather like Bielsa


----------



## User6179 (21 Mar 2019)

"high performance"


View: https://twitter.com/STVSport/status/1107983417667473408


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Mar 2019)

Quite possibly the worst Scotland result of the last 30 years (and there's been a few)


----------



## AndyRM (21 Mar 2019)

Nope, nothing will ever beat Levein's 4-6-0 formation.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Mar 2019)

The mighty San Marino up next.


----------



## PaulB (22 Mar 2019)

I know this is off topic because this thread is specifically about the fitbae but it's impossible to ignore last night's result. Isn't it? I know this anthem was played before the unendurable humiliation. 



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIV-QdPEx-Q


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Mar 2019)

https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/spor...-losing-to-fictional-countries-20190321183841


----------



## Stephenite (23 Mar 2019)

The young England lads did well in their kick about last night. There aren't many chances to meet up before the summer's Nations League finals.

edit: spelling


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

Sterling's the new hope... Lol

A lucky foot, a penalty and a deflection.. Awesome 

Didn't bother watching all the game, the news highlights were enough. 
Usual passing back yawn football...


----------



## Biff600 (23 Mar 2019)

Excellent game last night, looking forward to Monday's game against Montenegro and the whole of the Euros.

Just hope my team will win against Southend today, enough of all this chatter, time for a bit of breakfast, a few beers and then head off to London Road !! UTP !!


----------



## Slow But Determined (23 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sterling's the new hope... Lol
> ..



Yes but isn't he Jamaican?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Yes but isn't he Jamaican?


He only has a bit of Jamaican in him.
Like, his parents were both Jamaican and he lived there until he was 5.
Apart from that he is all English


----------



## Brandane (24 Mar 2019)

Get the open top bus ready for a lap of George Square; we're 2-0 up against the mighty San Marino!


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2019)

Brandane said:


> Get the open top bus ready for a lap of George Square; we're 2-0 up against the mighty San Marino!


How long to play ? Are celebrating too soon


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2019)

Brandane said:


> Get the open top bus ready for a lap of George Square; we're 2-0 up against the mighty San Marino!


We're world beaters again.


----------



## Brandane (24 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> We're world beaters again.


Huvnae felt this good since 1978


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2019)

Brandane said:


> Huvnae felt this good since 1978


Haha, great to be Scottish.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Mar 2019)

Season ticket renewal forms seem to arrive earlier every year.

Mine came today.




So I jumped on my bike and done it.


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2019)

Pompey won at Wembley


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Apr 2019)

Just watched MOTD2. Thought the top of Neil Warnock's head was going to come off. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Apr 2019)

How many matches do each team play in the National League South?


----------



## Poacher (2 Apr 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> How many matches do each team play in the National League South?


Same as the answer to Life, the Universe and Everything.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Apr 2019)

Poacher said:


> Same as the answer to Life, the Universe and Everything.



Thanks. More than I thought. Just enough time for it to all go wrong then!


----------



## Beebo (2 Apr 2019)

This years relegation battle for the premier league is a bit boring. 2 teams gone already.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2019)

Beebo said:


> This years relegation battle for the premier league is a bit boring. 2 teams gone already.


Promotion from championship looks interesting though. My biggest concern this season is points gap between top six and the rest in the Premiership, I hope this doesn't continue for too long as it will knacker the game. A bit like like Ferrari v Mercedes in F1, dull.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2019)

Barnet FC now up to 13th in table. There is an outside chance of getting in the playoffs if the run of results continues. A good win away at Eastleigh lastnight 1-3.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Promotion from championship looks interesting though. My biggest concern this season is points gap between top six and the rest in the Premiership, I hope this doesn't continue for too long as it will knacker the game. A bit like like Ferrari v Mercedes in F1, dull.


The trouble with having huge amounts of money coming into the game is that most of it gravitates to an elite few at the top. I can't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## Beebo (3 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The trouble with having huge amounts of money coming into the game is that most of it gravitates to an elite few at the top. I can't see that changing any time soon.


Having 6 teams at the top is much better than most other European leagues. 
Don’t forget Leicester’s miracle. But the days of Nottingham Forest winning in Europe are long gone.


----------



## User6179 (14 Apr 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/TheMoSalah_/status/1117495111242399744


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Apr 2019)

Joey Barton is in trouble AGAIN!! 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47922726
The first I heard of this was on Radio Lancashire after Saturday's games involving Lancashire clubs. The show's host said something like "We've heard that Fleetwood are refusing to do a post match interview, after a reported assault". I've been listening to Joey Barton's interviews on Radio Lancs and he did come across as someone who'd finally matured and stopped being a dickhead,but when Accy played Fleetwood the other week Barton made derogatory comments about Accy's manager,our chairman and our club. It seems he hasn't matured or learned to control his anger at all.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Apr 2019)

It's the 30th anniversary of the Hillsborough tragedy. Any of you remember what you were doing,or where you were at the time? I was watching Blackburn Rovers beat Man City 4-0 in a Division 2 match. As we were walking out the ground it came over the tannoy that the FA Cup semi-final had been abandoned due to crown trouble. My first thoughts were football hooliganism,but when I got home i saw the terrible news on the telly. Whenever I hear 'Eternal Flame' by the Bangles i think of that moment as i was leaving the ground that day,as it was in the charts at the time and being played over the tannoy.


----------



## Slow But Determined (15 Apr 2019)

Just a post to highlight the fabulous job at Cliftonhill in the past month. Cliftonhill is the home of my adopted Scottish team, Albion Rovers. In a position just a few short matches ago of only having 7 points all season and looking certainties for the drop an inspired run sees them now with 21 points and off the bottom of the table.

Latest game saw a point gained at runaway leaders Peterhead.

Just hope they can sustain the form to the end of the season and stay up.

However if they do stay up it means Berwick go (if they lose the relegation playoff) so would Berwick go into the Scottish or English non League?


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Apr 2019)

Can't wait for the cup final, West Ham Women v Manchester City Women. It should be live on the box too (Information for the minority who own a TV of course).

The female game has come on in leaps and bounds in recent years and is often more watchable than the male counterpart.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The female game has come on in leaps and bounds in recent years and is often more watchable than the male counterpart.



Coming from a West Ham fan, I can fully understand that comment!


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Apr 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Coming from a West Ham fan, I can fully understand that comment!


*_Miaow*_


----------



## MarkF (15 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Can't wait for the cup final, West Ham Women v Manchester City Women. It should be live on the box too (Information for the minority who own a TV of course).
> 
> The female game has come on in leaps and bounds in recent years and is often more watchable than the male counterpart.



Has it really come on leaps and bounds? l watched some of England v Spain last week, crikey, how bad was it before?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's the 30th anniversary of the Hillsborough tragedy. Any of you remember what you were doing,or where you were at the time? I was watching Blackburn Rovers beat Man City 4-0 in a Division 2 match. As we were walking out the ground it came over the tannoy that the FA Cup semi-final had been abandoned due to crown trouble. My first thoughts were football hooliganism,but when I got home i saw the terrible news on the telly. Whenever I hear 'Eternal Flame' by the Bangles i think of that moment as i was leaving the ground that day,as it was in the charts at the time and being played over the tannoy.


Was just saying to Mrs D......"I was sat in that chair watching it live and you were in the other room".
I have tears every time it is shown.


----------



## downesy (15 Apr 2019)

Don't buy the s*n


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2019)

MarkF said:


> Has it really come on leaps and bounds? l watched some of England v Spain last week, crikey, how bad was it before?



I'd say so, yes. The increase in investment over recent years has seen quality levels improve significantly. 

One area which is tricky is goalkeeping, which with a couple of exceptions is generally dire. For me, the solution would be to make the goals a bit smaller, but this creates a whole set of other questions and issues.


----------



## MarkF (16 Apr 2019)

I coached juniors for 10 years, at 6-12, plenty of girls are as good as boys, many good enough to stand out in the boys teams at the lower age levels. Once they are removed, either by age level or coach/parental concerns, their development slows rapidly, that's my experience.

I don't know of any mixed leagues but can't see why there shouldn't be some up to U18?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2019)

Bloody hell, I know footballers have a reputation for lacking intelligence, but Wayne has raised (or lowered) the bar...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47946382


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Apr 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Bloody hell, I know footballers have a reputation for lacking intelligence, but Wayne has raised (or lowered) the bar...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47946382


"Hennessey denied the charge and said any resemblance to the Nazi gesture was "absolutely coincidental"."







It said the FA was "entirely justified" in bringing the case but that "rather than giving a Nazi salute, we think it more likely that Mr Hennessey was, as he says, trying to shout at and to catch the attention of the waiter."

Far more likely. Absolutely. No question. Nothing to see here....move on....


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Bloody hell, I know footballers have a reputation for lacking intelligence, but Wayne has raised (or lowered) the bar...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47946382



Even more worrying is that 'two members of the three-man panel believed the photograph had been "misinterpreted" and the other said the "only plausible explanation" was that Hennessey made the salute.'

FFS!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Joey Barton is in trouble AGAIN!!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47922726
> The first I heard of this was on Radio Lancashire after Saturday's games involving Lancashire clubs. The show's host said something like "We've heard that Fleetwood are refusing to do a post match interview, after a reported assault". I've been listening to Joey Barton's interviews on Radio Lancs and he did come across as someone who'd finally matured and stopped being a dickhead,but when Accy played Fleetwood the other week Barton made derogatory comments about Accy's manager,our chairman and our club. It seems he hasn't matured or learned to control his anger at all.


He still claims he was a better player than Stevie G.
In your dreams Joey.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2019)

Brighton on a dire run of form, playing dire negative football, have a possibly make or break game tonight against fellow strugglers, Cardiff.

I'm ambivalent about relegation. I think I prefer more adventurous competitive football in the Championship than trying to scrape a draw against 'better' clubs and trying to beat our peers, one nil.


----------



## Beebo (16 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> Brighton on a dire run of form, playing dire negative football, have a possibly make or break game tonight against fellow strugglers, Cardiff.
> 
> I'm ambivalent about relegation. I think I prefer more adventurous competitive football in the Championship than trying to scrape a draw against 'better' clubs and trying to beat our peers, one nil.


I agree

Once the novelty of the first few seasons in the Prem has worn off there is very little fun for the general fan in watching their team trying to finish 4th from bottom every year.

A team like Brighton, Cardiff and 8 or 9 other teams have only one goal at the start of the season and that is to secure the magical 40 points.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> Brighton on a dire run of form, playing dire negative football, have a possibly make or break game tonight against fellow strugglers, Cardiff.
> 
> I'm ambivalent about relegation. I think I prefer more adventurous competitive football in the Championship than trying to scrape a draw against 'better' clubs and trying to beat our peers, one nil.



At least your 'other' team are doing alright, Rich....


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2019)

United, pretty in pink in Barcelona tonight. 

And almost scored after 36 seconds!


----------



## PaulB (16 Apr 2019)

Dayvo said:


> United, pretty in pink in Barcelona tonight.
> 
> And almost scored after 36 seconds!


But they didn't. Barca are humiliating them and the Thursday cup beckons for the pink boys next season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2019)

PaulB said:


> But they didn't. Barca are humiliating them and the Thursday cup beckons for the pink boys next season.


Men and boys out there last night. In relation to their past successes Man U are turning into a very ordinary side, and according to recent reports the stadium is deteriorating at the same rate.


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Men and boys out there last night. In relation to their past successes Man U are turning into a very ordinary side, and according to recent reports the stadium is deteriorating at the same rate.




i was out last night visiting.So i have recorded it,but i thought they were on a hiding.Espesh from Mr Messi,after his hooter took a bashing first match.I look forward to watching it.plus it is not the first time Barcelona have out footballed United,i think Messi once scored with a header against Ferdinand.He did just looked it up.


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2019)

A bit of a goal fest in the first 15 minutes at Man city


----------



## Beebo (17 Apr 2019)

Wow. What a game. Spurs won, but only just.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2019)

Beebo said:


> Wow. What a game. Spurs won, but only just.



That was unbelievable!

Twists and turns, upperhand and lowerhand: never seen a game like that ever, I don't think, and I've followed Spurs for 50+ years. I'm out of breath.

Ajax next (which they should win, but Liverpool or Barcelona await). 

COYS!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

As a Liverpool fan I was watching them but the Spurs game sounds unbelieveable.


----------



## Beebo (17 Apr 2019)

Spurs could clean up against Ajax.


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2019)

Hang on. Ajax have just dumped out Real and Juve, but Spuds should knock them over. Lol.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> Hang on. Ajax have just dumped out Real and Juve, but Spuds should knock them over. Lol.



Yeah, it's a funny old game. 

Tottenham _should _have beaten Feyenoord in 1974 but lost that game.


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, it's a funny old game.
> 
> Tottenham _should _have beaten Feyenoord in 1974 but lost that game.



On the plus side, they did introduce continental Europe to the delights of football hooliganism.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Men and boys out there last night. In relation to their past successes Man U are turning into a very ordinary side, and according to recent reports the stadium is deteriorating at the same rate.



I have seen a few items regarding the stadium over the last couple of years. 
For all the apparent glamour of the stadium on the tv it is supposedly quite dated by modern standards. The items made reference to very little leg room and not the best sight lines. Also it appears very difficult and expensive to expand the main stand because of the railway behind it.
Apparently the Glazers own alot of adjacent land next to the stadium and there was a proposal to move the stadium by rebuilding it on the adjacent land. This would be the same as Tottenham have done.
Cant imagine the Glazers wanting to invest though.
Looks like Ole's honeymoon period is over and the real work starts now.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Apr 2019)

I'm an Arsenal fan but I have to say "Well done" to Spurs. I might not _want _to but it would be churlish if I didn't.

So well done lads. Just don't make a habit of winning, eh?


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> On the plus side, they did introduce continental Europe to the delights of football hooliganism.



I remember it very well, unfortunately.

My sports teacher organised a trip and a few of mates went to Rotterdam to watch the game: they were quite traumatised by what they saw in Holland.


----------



## philk56 (18 Apr 2019)

I was at the first leg the night before I flew back out to Australia, and caught up with the second leg after waking up this morning. A great start to the day...in the end! I'll be in the middle of Kakadu national park for the first leg of the semi, with possibly little contact with the outside world, so that could be very stressful  Also a shame that Son got himself booked again and will miss the game.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2019)

philk56 said:


> Also a shame that Son got himself booked again and will miss the game.


He will be really missed. With Kane out and him banned where will the goals come from.


----------



## philk56 (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He will be really missed. With Kane out and him banned where will the goals come from.


Cometh the hour...



Dayvo said:


> I remember it very well, unfortunately.
> 
> My sports teacher organised a trip and a few of mates went to Rotterdam to watch the game: they were quite traumatised by what they saw in Holland.


I wasn't there but remember it well. That was the beginning of the end for Bill Nick, who was so disillusioned by the events and resigned soon after.


----------



## nagden (19 Apr 2019)

What are the chances of all England finals in the Champions League And Europa League.


----------



## Beebo (19 Apr 2019)

nagden said:


> What are the chances of all England finals in the Champions League And Europa League.


3 London teams in Semi finals. Has that ever happened before for?
How many cities across Europe even have 3 top flight teams? London has 6 teams in the Prem, 7 if you include Watford.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

philk56 said:


> Cometh the hour...
> 
> 
> I wasn't there but remember it well. That was the beginning of the end for Bill Nick, who was so disillusioned by the events and resigned soon after.


Many a true word etc..... I retract my question


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

Beebo said:


> 3 London teams in Semi finals. Has that ever happened before for?
> How many cities across Europe even have 3 top flight teams? London has 6 teams in the Prem, 7 if you include Watford.


We have 2. Liverpool and Liverpool reserves (to borrow a quote).


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2019)

Beebo said:


> 3 London teams in Semi finals. Has that ever happened before for?
> How many cities across Europe even have 3 top flight teams? London has 6 teams in the Prem, 7 if you include Watford.



That's a cracking general knowledge/pub quiz sort of question. 

Glasgow and Edinburgh both have two, and I can think of a lot of other cities across Europe likewise, but 3? Gonna have a think about that.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2019)

AndyRM said:


> That's a cracking general knowledge/pub quiz sort of question.
> 
> Glasgow and Edinburgh both have two, and I can think of a lot of other cities across Europe likewise, but 3? Gonna have a think about that.



Athens 5
Panathinaikos
AEK
Olympiacos
Atromitos
Panionios

Istanbul 4
Galatasaray
Bestikas
Fanerbahce
Kasimpasa

Madrid. 4
Real
Athletico
Getafe
Rayo Valencia

Moscow 4
CSKA
Lokomotiv
Spartak
Dynamo

Prague 4
Bohemians
Dukla
Slavia
Sparta


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Athens 5
> Panathinaikos
> AEK
> Olympiacos
> ...


Five in Istanbul, I think. Basaksehir, the thoroughly dodgy plastic Presidential team.....


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2019)

Beebo said:


> 3 London teams in Semi finals. Has that ever happened before for?
> How many cities across Europe even have 3 top flight teams? London has 6 teams in the Prem, 7 if you include Watford.


I can't remember it happening before (but my memory isn't the best). Watford are, at the moment, leading the 'also rans' part of the Premiership, so I think I'll include them! Six points above West Ham, ten above Palace and a staggering 26 points above Fulham., so sitting comfortably with three London clubs above them and three below. (I'm not a Watford fan, as I come from Luton!)


----------



## pjd57 (20 Apr 2019)

it wasn't deliberate , but I liked today's mileage.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

As a Liverpool fan I was hoping Utd would do us a favour with at least a draw against City on Wednesday.
Bliney, even Everton are beating them 4 nil today... with 30 minutes left.


----------



## PaulB (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As a Liverpool fan I was hoping Utd would do us a favour with at least a draw against City on Wednesday.
> Bliney, even Everton are beating them 4 nil today... with 30 minutes left.


It was shameful. In their insipid pinkie shirts (looks like they should be white but went in the wash with a red sock) they got one shot on target all game (and that not until the 85th minute!) When Evertonil beat anyone, it's a bloody embarrassment but a team who harboured hopes of getting in the Champions League? HA! They'll struggle to get anyone to sign for them and having to play in the Thursday/Sunday cup, that's for sure. What a mistake they made giving the job to Ole Sunny Gobsh*te or whatever they call him. He'll be gone by Christmas.


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As a Liverpool fan I was hoping Utd would do us a favour with at least a draw against City on Wednesday.
> Bliney, even Everton are beating them 4 nil today... with 30 minutes left.


Ooh thanks Everton


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

PaulB said:


> It was shameful. In their insipid pinkie shirts (looks like they should be white but went in the wash with a red sock) they got one shot on target all game (and that not until the 85th minute!) When Evertonil beat anyone, it's a bloody embarrassment but a team who harboured hopes of getting in the Champions League? HA! They'll struggle to get anyone to sign for them and having to play in the Thursday/Sunday cup, that's for sure. What a mistake they made giving the job to Ole Sunny Gobsh*te or whatever they call him. He'll be gone by Christmas.


Did you hear Neville having a go at them 
Worst run since 1981.
What on earth can cause this collapse ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did you hear Neville having a go at them
> Worst run since 1981.
> What on earth can cause this collapse ?


The English game is one where success is never permanent. All teams who have their period of dominance eventually fade.


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2019)

Benteke, seriously?! How embarrassing


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dayvo (21 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Ooh thanks Everton



And thanks, Palace!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Benteke, seriously?! How embarrassing


Can I take it you are an Arsenal fan ?


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Benteke, seriously?! How embarrassing




Walcott


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As a Liverpool fan I was hoping Utd would do us a favour with at least a draw against City on Wednesday.
> Bliney, even Everton are beating them 4 nil today... with 30 minutes left.



It’ll be different at the Theatre of Shite. I mean, they can’t possibly be as bad as they were today, can they, not at home? So I’m still hopeful they can get a draw at least...


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

My team (Arsenal) blew a chance to go third by getting beaten at home by Palace, so its a good job ManUtd also lost. A good chance wasted though, they are normally quite solid at home. We never seem to have the same defence for two games in a row though, so its not surprising they keep slipping up. You need stability and the instinct to know where your teammates are in a game. People tend to wander out of position far too much.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

Dayvo said:


> And thanks, Palace!


I should say thanks Everton and thanks City really.... lol


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Walcott


Yep... still helping the Gunners!


----------



## PaulB (22 Apr 2019)

I don't suppose there's much chance of Pogba putting down his popcorn on Wednesday night, is there?


----------



## downesy (22 Apr 2019)

A club record breaking 10 wins on the bounce for the mighty Villa ,guaranteed a play off spot now due to other results ⚽


----------



## Poacher (22 Apr 2019)

Lincoln City champions of League 2 despite a goalless draw at Sincil Bank.


----------



## Goldenretriever (22 Apr 2019)

1 point needed know thanks to Brentfords win, hopefully get at least 1 in last home game against Blackburn. Wouldn't want to go to villa park needing a result on the final day. On the ball city


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

Thanks Chelsea!

When your team does badly its a great help when others around you do the same... lol


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Thanks Chelsea!
> 
> When your team does badly its a great help when others around you do the same... lol



Mmmmm, that’s a good way of putting it !


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

ozboz said:


> Mmmmm, that’s a good way of putting it !


Its a small consolation when things are starting to look a bit bleak... it sort of gives hope that we aren't out of the race by any means yet. Onward and upward!


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Its a small consolation when things are starting to look a bit bleak... it sort of gives hope that we aren't out of the race by any means yet. Onward and upward!



4 teams , 2 spots , not a lot points wise between all
I expected spurs to lose , Utd to draw , Gooners and celery chuckers to win , I’m glad I don’t bet ! But as it stands you’ve all got a chance to get CL ,
Wednesday result could be interesting in a couple of ways ,


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2019)

ozboz said:


> 4 teams , 2 spots , not a lot points wise between all
> I expected spurs to lose , Utd to draw , Gooners and celery chuckers to win , I’m glad I don’t bet ! But as it stands you’ve all got a chance to get CL ,
> Wednesday result could be interesting in a couple of ways ,


Yeah, away to Wolves will be a tough one for us. A draw would be a good result I think. Ole will put a rocket up the United players, so that could be at least a point for them.


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah, away to Wolves will be a tough one for us. A draw would be a good result I think. Ole will put a rocket up the United players, so that could be at least a point for them.



Hopefully no points for them lot !!


----------



## pjd57 (23 Apr 2019)




----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Apr 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 463799


I remember watching that, back in the days when live football on TV was a rarity. It is sad to see how far the game in Scotland has dropped since then.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah, away to Wolves will be a tough one for us. A draw would be a good result I think. Ole will put a rocket up the United players, *so that could be the last point for them*.


----------



## Slick (23 Apr 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 463799


Sad day and a huge loss.


----------



## Beebo (23 Apr 2019)

Southampton just scored a 7 second goal. 
The fastest ever in the Prem.


----------



## gavgav (24 Apr 2019)

Is David De Gea already in Madrid?


----------



## gavgav (24 Apr 2019)

Poacher said:


> Lincoln City champions of League 2 despite a goalless draw at Sincil Bank.



Welcome to League 1, well deserved. Met some lovely fans from you guys down at Wembley, last season. Just about forgiven you for beating us! Would you like Luke Waterfall back for your league 1 campaign? I’ve seen snails turn and move quicker than him.


----------



## ozboz (24 Apr 2019)

Boom Boom !
A Basil Brush response to tonight’s game in Manchester !


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2019)

gavgav said:


> Is David De Gea already in Madrid?


Yes he was there tonight!


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2019)

Dayvo said:


> And thanks, Palace!


And thanks West Ham



I'm sure you'll be thanking Leicester tomorrow


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2019)

The road back to the football league has finally started after 6 years in Conference North. 

Stockport County today won their final game 3-0 to become champions and return the the Conference


----------



## ozboz (27 Apr 2019)

Stockport County ! , I once knew a personal trainer who reckoned he played for County , probably around 2001-03 , I can’t remember his name though, my trips to County Ground were for Sale Sharks games , used to be an ok night out on Friday games, tbh I couldn’t get on with Robinson’s Bitter though !


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2019)

potsy said:


> The road back to the football league has finally started after 6 years in Conference North.
> 
> Stockport County today won their final game 3-0 to become champions and return the the Conference



I am 56 now but still think l have seen Bradford City play Stockport more than any other team. Great to see you on the up.

Bradford are garbage & l gave up months ago and have zero intention of watching them in the khazi league ever again....today l watched Farsley Celtic becoming Champions with a 2-0 win v Marine & move back into the National League North. Sweet, as l can easily cycle to Bradford Park Avenue & Guiseley too.


----------



## ozboz (27 Apr 2019)

Barca just took the La Liga title, it took Messi to score as a sub in 2nd half , the pundits reckon The Scousers should take heart from this game , Barca not firing on all 4 at times , but....... the title was already won , be different in the CL semi I’d say ,


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> And thanks West Ham
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll be thanking Leicester tomorrow


Oh ye of little faith! You know the Gunners always do what nobody expects - lose when they should win (Palace at home) & win when the should lose (Napoli away).

Norwich back in the Prem next season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2019)

Well, we stayed up. Not that it was much in doubt we would, but I suppose it made it a bit more interesting than mid-table boredom.
https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/04/stanley-5-plymouth-1/
Bravo to the 600 or so Plymouth fans who made the six hour journey up here,only to see their relegation threatened team ship five goals. Not to mention the soaking they got in the roofless away end.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Apr 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well, we stayed up. Not that it was much in doubt we would, but I suppose it made it a bit more interesting than mid-table boredom.
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/04/stanley-5-plymouth-1/
> Bravo to the 600 or so Plymouth fans who made the six hour journey up here,only to see their relegation threatened team ship five goals, Not to mention the soaking they got in the roofless away end.


Congrats Accy! Its all getting tight at the top now. My home town club (Luton) seem to have got complacent recently and are dropping points left right & centre. They were well clear not long ago and have now let Barnsley catch them up - with Portsmouth and Sunderland not far back with a game in hand. Between them and Arsenal, I'll have no fingernails left before the end of the season!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2019)

I'm thinking about buying an 'early bird' season ticket. Adult ones work out at £9.52 a match. That's not bad seeing as I paid £11 pay on the day prices 16/17 years ago. We'll be playing local(ish) club Bolton Wanderers next season,plus 4 other derby games(providing Bury get promoted),so it's appealing.

https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/season-tickets/

*EARLY BIRD TICKET INFORMATION*
*Early Bird season tickets will go on sale 10.00am on Wednesday 6 March 2019*
*Early Bird season ticket offer ends at 4.00pm on Tuesday 30 April 2019*


*Don’t miss this great opportunity! *Early Bird season tickets offer great value for money to watch live football at The Wham Stadium.

*2019/20 Season Tickets* *Early Bird* *per game* *Standard* *per game*
Adults £219.00 *£9.52* £264.50 *£11.50*
Over 65s/Students* £179.00 *£7.78* £207 *£9.00*
12 – 17 year olds £79.00 *£3.43* £99 *£4.30*
Under 12s** £23 *£1* £46 *£2*
*with a valid NUS card.


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2019)

I think Barnsley will hang on to second. Even if Pompey win the game in the hand, they'll still be behind by a point. But fingers crossed.....


----------



## Slick (28 Apr 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about buying an 'early bird' season ticket. Adult ones work out at £9.52 a match. That's not bad seeing as I paid £11 pay on the day prices 16/17 years ago. We'll be playing local(ish) club Bolton Wanderers next season,plus 4 other derby games(providing Bury get promoted,so it's appealing.
> 
> *EARLY BIRD TICKET INFORMATION*
> *Early Bird season tickets will go on sale 10.00am on Wednesday 6 March 2019*
> ...


General renewals starting coming out here a month ago.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Apr 2019)

An outbreak of sportsmanship -


View: https://youtu.be/iUAxqig6GQE


----------



## Slick (28 Apr 2019)

Diogenes said:


> An outbreak of sportsmanship -
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/iUAxqig6GQE



Looked more like chaos to me. First rule that was imprinted on me was play to the whistle, simple.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

Diogenes said:


> An outbreak of sportsmanship -
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/iUAxqig6GQE



Wow ! Credit to the Leeds manager who doing the right thing


----------



## MarkF (28 Apr 2019)

Bradford City's ST's are £150, but trouble is that they are now, having lost 6000 fans, selling £150 tickets to people who'd pay £300.

To me they could be .50p, l am not going to Div4 with them again. I can get an ST for Park Avenue for £100, switch ends at HT, wander about with a pint & chat to away fans like a regular adult.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Apr 2019)

I pay just over £600 at Celtic, but that's for an adult+ child package.
It's only about £50 less without the child seat so I keep it going.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2019)

MUFC vs CFC - two out of sorts teams and one very poor Ref' (Atkinson - again!).


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Wow ! Credit to the Leeds manager who doing the right thing


Only one person should be allowed to stop the game and that is the referee. This "Moral duty" to put the ball out of play when an opponent goes down is a nonsense.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> And thanks West Ham
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll be thanking Leicester tomorrow


Top prediction . Is a trip to Europe on again for the foxes ?
Yes on the holidays  can't see usumaking 7th place


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 463799




A great picture and look black and white football boots,none of yer multi coloured stuff in them days.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> A great picture and look black and white football boots,none of yer multi coloured stuff in them days.


Proper strips as well.
No adverts or logos.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Apr 2019)

StuAff said:


> I think Barnsley will hang on to second. Even if Pompey win the game in the hand, they'll still be behind by a point. But fingers crossed.....


We're coming down to spoilt your any hopes of automatic promotion,as we need your many fans who feed our coffers when you come up here! Though Barnsley brought nearly a full house this season,so I suppose it doesn't really matter which of you go up, either on Saturday or through the play-offs.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2019)

Slick said:


> Looked more like chaos to me. First rule that was imprinted on me was play to the whistle, simple.



This. 100%. The commentary was cringeworthy. Fair play to Jansson for trying to do his job, it would have been class if he'd managed to hoof it into Row Z.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Apr 2019)

Thing is it was clear most of the players had stopped, not to mention the Leeds player being offside. It's the inconsistency of refs that causes this - some will stop play if a player is injured (or even just sits down waiting to be substituted) whilst other refs play on until a break in play. There needs to be a ruling.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Thing is it was clear most of the players had stopped, not to mention the Leeds player being offside. It's the inconsistency of refs that causes this - some will stop play if a player is injured (or even just sits down waiting to be substituted) whilst other refs play on until a break in play. There needs to be a ruling.


If the ref thinks a player needs immediate treatment he will stop the game, but he can't stop it very two minutes because someone has taken (Or pretended to take) a knock. Leave it as it is but leave it to the referee to decide and if the whistle doesn't go play on.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Apr 2019)

Refs generally will always stop a game of its a suspected head injury, which is the correct thing to do. Other injuries, or cramp, depends on the ref and maybe the position of the injured player. You can't have a player sitting or laying in the penalty area for instance.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Thing is it was clear most of the players had stopped



So? He clearly saw the incident, and judged play could continue. The players are at fault 100% for not playing the whistle, everything else is irrelevant.

ETA - Given their coaching team, I'd be surprised if they didn't get a collective bollocking for stopping. 

And yes, it's all laudable from Leeds, but given what Bielsa's decision has cost them, I'd expect he'll be answering some awkward questions from the board.


----------



## downesy (30 Apr 2019)

If you watch the highlights the Leeds player with the ball acted as if to kick it out, then punted it down the pitch.
I do agree though as a villa fan , you play to the whistle more so when playing against dirty Leeds


----------



## User169 (30 Apr 2019)

Gotta say that Spuds new stadium is pretty good.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> Gotta say that Spuds new stadium is pretty good.


West Ham like it


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham like it


So do Ajax right now


----------



## Dayvo (30 Apr 2019)

DP wasn't wrong in praising Ajax last week.

So far they have been more direct and positive with quick incisive passing and running into spaces making good angles.

Spurs look tired (mentally and physically) but were getting back into the game in the 10-15 minutes before the break. 

Just spoke to my friends in Amsterdam and (being typically Dutch) are quietly confident. 

Still a lot to play for.

COYS!


----------



## ozboz (30 Apr 2019)

Spurs fans going at 88 mins played, they may regret it if there is an equaliser !


----------



## Kempstonian (1 May 2019)

Sunderland and Portsmouth both lost their game in hand, so Luton & Barnsley promoted!

Graeme Jones to be named as next Luton manager. Mick Harford did well though, after Nathan Jones jumped ship to go to Stoke. I expect Harford will go back to his regular job - he didn't want the permanent manager's job anyway. Championship next year!


----------



## postman (1 May 2019)

vickster said:


> So do Ajax right now



Ajax cuts through grease.Spurs and Liverpool December 1966.


----------



## ozboz (1 May 2019)

If Barca score at Anfield the dippers are well out of it ,


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2019)

Messi was incredible, after all these years it's still amazing to watch him see & do things no other player even imagines.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> If Barca score at Anfield the dippers are well out of it ,


And the speed they attacked, I wouldnt put it passed them to score at least one.
Sadly I cant see a repeat of Istanbull.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> Messi was incredible, after all these years it's still amazing to watch him see & do things no other player even imagines.



Ain't he just


----------



## postman (2 May 2019)

After watching 'Pool getting turned over last night,i even turned the telly off then back on again later.Because i was getting frustrated at the type of football they were playing.Anyway as i was saying.I have decided to stop watching football forever,i am sick and tired of the drivel i have to watch my expectations are sky high then go down like a lead balloon.Well no more,i don't give a sweet fa anymore.


----------



## yello (2 May 2019)

postman said:


> Well no more,i don't give a sweet fa anymore.



Ah yes, as said by many a true supporter! It's a sign of emotional buy-in, not part-time painted face shenanigans, you can't turn your back on that so easily. The highs and lows, we love them and we'll be back for more. I've given up supporting that "useless bunch of overpaid tossers" so many times that I've more-or-less written it into my script.


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2019)

postman said:


> After watching 'Pool getting turned over last night,i even turned the telly off then back on again later.Because i was getting frustrated at the type of football they were playing.Anyway as i was saying.I have decided to stop watching football forever,i am sick and tired of the drivel i have to watch my expectations are sky high then go down like a lead balloon.Well no more,i don't give a sweet fa anymore.



Not sure if serious...


----------



## The Crofted Crest (2 May 2019)

postman said:


> i don't give a sweet fa anymore.



From the Oxford Dictionary of National Biography:

"Few people who use the expression ‘sweet Fanny Adams’ know of its origin. However there was a time when it would have been instantly recognized, when the name Fanny Adams made sensational headlines, creating a wave of horror, revulsion, and pity. The story is simple but horrific."

I don't think the horror, revulsion and pity refer to last night's game, which was several cuts above your average kick about.


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2019)

The Crofted Crest said:


> From the Oxford Dictionary of National Biography:
> 
> "Few people who use the expression ‘sweet Fanny Adams’ know of its origin. However there was a time when it would have been instantly recognized, when the name Fanny Adams made sensational headlines, creating a wave of horror, revulsion, and pity. The story is simple but horrific."
> 
> I don't think the horror, revulsion and pity refer to last night's game, which was several cuts above your average kick about.



It was an excellent game. And I say that as a neutral with no love for either side. Suarez's goal was the highlight for me. Incredible poise and composure.


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2019)

Klopp got that very wrong. When I saw the line up, I thought uh oh. You could argue the difference was one player but it's not like you don't know they have him. I am beginning to wonder if he quite has it in the big moments, not that I think there's anyone better, it's just like he's trying to be too clever but what do I know.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 May 2019)

I want Arsenal start quickly tonight against Valencia to put them on the back foot but if they do what they often do - sit back and see what the other team is going to do - I fear they will give away the first goal... a vital away goal. Then their backs will be against the wall and the job will be very difficult from then on.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2019)

postman said:


> After watching 'Pool getting turned over last night,i even turned the telly off then back on again later.Because i was getting frustrated at the type of football they were playing.Anyway as i was saying.I have decided to stop watching football forever,i am sick and tired of the drivel i have to watch my expectations are sky high then go down like a lead balloon.Well no more,i don't give a sweet fa anymore.



You're following the wrong team, PM!


----------



## gavgav (2 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Klopp got that very wrong. When I saw the line up, I thought uh oh. You could argue the difference was one player but it's not like you don't know they have him. I am beginning to wonder if he quite has it in the big moments, not that I think there's anyone better, it's just like he's trying to be too clever but what do I know.


I thought Liverpool played really well, but missed 3 good chances and Barca took their 2, followed by a moment of magic from Messi. How anyone can criticise Klopp after the phenomenal season Liverpool have had is beyond me


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2019)

gavgav said:


> I thought Liverpool played really well, but missed 3 good chances and Barca took their 2, followed by a moment of magic from Messi. How anyone can criticise Klopp after the phenomenal season Liverpool have had is beyond me


Wandering, questioning, slightly disappointed but not criticising. Like I said; what do I know.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

gavgav said:


> I thought Liverpool played really well, but missed 3 good chances and Barca took their 2, followed by a moment of magic from Messi. How anyone can criticise Klopp after the phenomenal season Liverpool have had is beyond me


I fully agree. We were the better team for long periods of the game although I have to say their goals were superb. VVD could have moved quicker but Squarez' run was inch perfect, as was Messi's free kick.
Never mind, a simple 4 nil at Anfield will do it


----------



## vickster (2 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I want Arsenal start quickly tonight against Valencia to put them on the back foot but if they do what they often do - sit back and see what the other team is going to do - I fear they will give away the first goal... a vital away goal. Then their backs will be against the wall and the job will be very difficult from then on.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


Jeez, they are hopeless  ffs


----------



## vickster (2 May 2019)

Ok, let’s have another 3 without reply please


----------



## Kempstonian (2 May 2019)

Well that could have been worse! 3-1 means we are in with a good chance of making the final. An away goal would make that so much easier though.


----------



## gavgav (3 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Wandering, questioning, slightly disappointed but not criticising. Like I said; what do I know.


I’m just thankful we are above Man U and Spurs, as it gives me the bragging rights in my family


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2019)

So, Man U out of the Champion's League places for next year, just the Thursday Cup to satisfy them instead. How many of the big names will stick around for that, and what possible replacements will want to even go there?

It's a big financial loss to the club and the stadium needs serious money spending too. It could be a long time before the glory days return.


----------



## Slick (5 May 2019)

It was the big names that put them where they are. Not that I'm bothered either way, but if I was a supporter I'd be looking for a clear out.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2019)

Clear out should start with Mr Woodward, but won't, because the Glazers like him too much. They seem unable to work out that as much money as they've taken out of their cash cow, she'd be even more successful for them if she were successful on the pitch. Given that they've lumbered themselves with multiple expensive renewed contracts for players who should be heading out the door, let alone Alexis Sanchez, signs are not promising. Even if they could flick a switch and get City or Liverpool's setup and staff, they'd screw that up…


----------



## PaulB (5 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Clear out should start with Mr Woodward, but won't, because the Glazers like him too much. They seem unable to work out that as much money as they've taken out of their cash cow, she'd be even more successful for them if she were successful on the pitch. Given that they've lumbered themselves with multiple expensive renewed contracts for players who should be heading out the door, let alone Alexis Sanchez, signs are not promising. Even if they could flick a switch and get City or Liverpool's setup and staff, they'd screw that up…


What's wrong with Pompey?


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> What's wrong with Pompey?


At the moment: not a lot. Our owner might have worked for Disney, but he's not Mickey Mouse. Good manager backed by professional backroom, and some quality players. Still in with a shout of promotion via the playoffs. 
And thank **** the Glazers aren't in charge, we had enough of the cowboys a few years back....


----------



## Kempstonian (6 May 2019)

Well Arsenal blew their chance of a top 4 finish (barring miracles in the last game). All things considered they did well to stay in the hunt for so long, considering not one pundit gave them a chance before the season even started.

In the summer I don't want to see any more talk of attackers or midfielders - we want and need a defence! If we have any money to spend I want reliable, solid defenders to be top of our shopping list.

We still have the Europa Cup possibility as a way of getting Champions League next year but if we get past Valencia (not certain by any means) we are likely to face Chelsea in the final. That could go either way tbh. I would say though that a 5th place finish and a Europa final is a pretty good season for Emery and the club. Arsene Wenger's departure must have caused a lot of uncertainty around the club at the start of the season. They have done well I think.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2019)

Brighton pluckily got a point at the Arse although we were already safe due to Cardiff being even more crap than us. Cue another year of relegation fight. 
The point off Arsenal helps out Spurs in the 4 way battle to seemingly avoid the last champions league spot @Dayvo


----------



## albal (6 May 2019)

I on way to Imber court southern league play off final Met Police v Poole town fc , think we might just nick it 1-0.


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Brighton pluckily got a point at the Arse although we were already safe due to Cardiff being even more crap than us. Cue another year of relegation fight.
> The point off Arsenal helps out Spurs in the 4 way battle to seemingly avoid the last champions league spot @Dayvo


Any chance you could take a point off City next week before you put your feet up for summer?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Well Arsenal blew their chance of a top 4 finish (barring miracles in the last game). All things considered they did well to stay in the hunt for so long, considering not one pundit gave them a chance before the season even started.
> 
> In the summer I don't want to see any more talk of attackers or midfielders - we want and need a defence! If we have any money to spend I want reliable, solid defenders to be top of our shopping list.
> 
> We still have the Europa Cup possibility as a way of getting Champions League next year but if we get past Valencia (not certain by any means) we are likely to face Chelsea in the final. That could go either way tbh. I would say though that a 5th place finish and a Europa final is a pretty good season for Emery and the club. Arsene Wenger's departure must have caused a lot of uncertainty around the club at the start of the season. They have done well I think.




Chelsea fan here.

I think you've had a reasonable season too. Against a backdrop of City moving the game on massively in recent years and Liverpool coming back from a long hiatus as a 'top table' side the 'other 4' have variously been at different stages of a rebuild in terms of coaches, players and footballing styles.

Only one team can be top dog at any one time and at the moment that is clearly City - it remains to be seen whether or not LFC can overhaul them and again move the game on.

For me the big (in recent years) game changers in English football were (in chronological order) the hugely successful pre-EPL LFC teams, MUFC (by far the best performing club England has ever seen plus the 'treble' was stunning), Arsenal ( the blisteringly brilliant 'Invincibles'), CFC (16 trophies in 18 years), & MCFC.

Every dog (even top dogs) have their day and at some stage one or other of the other 5 teams in the 'big six' will probably move the game on again - LFC are my favourites to do this again at the moment.

Of course, the whole thing could be turned upside down by a big investor buying a non 'top 6' club and tackling the current hegemony - I thought that Leicester with their Baht injection were the ones but they burned bright for a moment and then sputtered.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Any chance you could take a point off City next week before you put your feet up for summer?


We weren't disgraced in the FA Cup semis so all things are possible...
...however unlikely.
FWIW, I'd like to see your fine young chaps win the league instead of that other lot.
Leicester may already have whupped City's arse by then...


----------



## Dayvo (6 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Brighton pluckily got a point at the Arse although we were already safe due to Cardiff being even more crap than us. Cue another year of relegation fight.
> The point off Arsenal helps out Spurs in the 4 way battle to seemingly avoid the last champions league spot @Dayvo



Must admit I did think that Spurs were going to miss out on a top four place _and_ not win the Champions League. 

I was glad Brighton kept Arse-anal at bay, but also because I've a soft spot for Brighton and hope they manage to consolidate a place in the Premier League over the coming years. Also hope they stick with Hughton as I believe he's a good manager.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Must admit I did think that Spurs were going to miss out on a top four place _and_ not win the Champions League.
> 
> I was glad Brighton kept Arse-anal at bay, but also because I've a soft spot for Brighton and hope they manage to consolidate a place in the Premier League over the coming years. Also hope they stick with Hughton as I believe he's a good manager.


I think they'll stick with him but the fickle finger of football fates... 
There are crowd mumblings of negative football but the owner is a decent cove.


----------



## albal (6 May 2019)

albal said:


> I on way to Imber court southern league play off final Met Police v Poole town fc , think we might just nick it 1-0.


 We was robbed . 1-0 to the 'bent coppers.' Goal given by the lino.


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2019)

Steve Clarke has been named the PFA manager of the season, again. Quite right too, my bias aside. He is miles ahead of any other manager in Scotland. I'll be gutted when he goes, but I don't think there will be a Killie fan who will consider his time at the club as anything but a total success.


----------



## Slick (6 May 2019)

My team were well represented as well.


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2019)

Slick said:


> My team were well represented as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 465479
> ...



Can't disagree with either of those. Kent is a cracking player.


----------



## ozboz (6 May 2019)

And see your Captain .... Vinnie.......... score a _*SCREAMER !!!!!!!*_


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 465494
> 
> 
> And see your Captain .... Vinnie.......... score a _*SCREAMER !!!!!!!*_


That was a captain's goal if ever I saw one.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 465494
> 
> 
> And see your Captain .... Vinnie.......... score a _*SCREAMER !!!!!!!*_


I was in the pub watching the game last night (as a Liverpool fan, supporting Leicester). It looked like one of those games where the "attacking team" would never score......and then. Can't complain about scraping a result though; Liverpool did it against Everton, Tottenham, Newcastle

I'm hoping @rich p Brighton can do us a huge favour on Sunday but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## ozboz (7 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I was in the pub watching the game last night (as a Liverpool fan, supporting Leicester). It looked like one of those games where the "attacking team" would never score......and then. Can't complain about scraping a result though; Liverpool did it against Everton, Tottenham, Newcastle
> 
> I'm hoping @rich p Brighton can do us a huge favour on Sunday but I'm not holding my breath



I was watching in a pub here in Richmond, full of Londoners shouting for the Foxes , and then ....... BOOM ........Vinnie .......35yds out .......... what a goal ... all the pub went into a kind of shock ....I was dancing on tables and jumping through hoops !!!!


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I was in the pub watching the game last night (as a Liverpool fan, supporting Leicester). It looked like one of those games where the "attacking team" would never score......and then. Can't complain about scraping a result though; Liverpool did it against Everton, Tottenham, Newcastle
> 
> I'm hoping @rich p Brighton can do us a huge favour on Sunday but I'm not holding my breath



You won't need Brighton, just Andre Marriner.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> You won't need Brighton, just Andre Marriner.



Andre Marriner, officiating at the Seagulls....could this be a sign?

There's no Rhyme or reason


----------



## yello (7 May 2019)

I've no quibbles with being beaten by a goal like that. Leicester defended well enough, and had a chance or two themselves, but you can't expect to invite pressure like that and withstand it. Man City are just so good with the ball, a cut above most everyone else in honesty. Every dog has its day but, as a rule, you're chasing shadows against them.


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Andre Marriner, officiating at the Seagulls....could this be a sign?
> 
> There's no Rhyme or reason



He's not that old, is he?


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I was in the pub watching the game last night (as a Liverpool fan, supporting Leicester). It looked like one of those games where the "attacking team" would never score......and then. Can't complain about scraping a result though; Liverpool did it against Everton, Tottenham, Newcastle
> 
> I'm hoping @rich p Brighton can do us a huge favour on Sunday but I'm not holding my breath


It will be an exiting last day for us to be sure.
Their game against Brighton "should" be easier than ours against Wolves.
So my prediction is (and I am NEVER**wrong).
We beat Barca 4 nil tonight
We beat Wolves 3 nil
Brighton hold City to a draw.
**when I say NEVER..... dont put too much money on it


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2019)

Wolves will be a tough game after Barca tonight and I expect Brighton to already be on holiday next week. Secretly I'm hoping to be wrong though.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Wolves will be a tough game after Barca tonight and I expect Brighton to already be on holiday next week. Secretly I'm hoping to be wrong though.


Think of me when you are collecting your winnings off your double


----------



## yello (7 May 2019)

Wolves are a decent side and will not make life easy. I think I'd rather be away at Brighton than home to Wolves (crowd advantage excluded)


----------



## ozboz (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It will be an exiting last day for us to be sure.
> Their game against Brighton "should" be easier than ours against Wolves.
> So my prediction is (and I am NEVER**wrong).
> We beat Barca 4 nil tonight
> ...


Well , there’s nothing like a bit of optimism ! 
As we know Football is fickle , anything can happen , but this time Thunderbirds can’t help
any of us , Wings-and Prayers !


----------



## KneesUp (7 May 2019)

My OH is from Liverpool, and so is a Liverpool supporter. I am from Manchester, and so am a City supporter. We both knew the result before we watched MotD last night, but she hadn't sen the goal. I had. Even as a Liverpool supporter there was an element of 'wow!' in her response to Vinny's goal.

Let's see what happens on Sunday - I still laugh at all the faces of the United fans when the Agueroooooooo! goal went in. I'm not counting any chickens.


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2019)

well if Lpool don't win anything this season I can take solace, with apologies to their fans, in Man U, failing to qualify for the Champions league. I used to have to listen to my neighbour, a nice bloke, bellowing when they scored. It's been awfy quite lately.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> well if Lpool don't win anything this season I can take solace, with apologies to their fans, in Man U, failing to qualify for the Champions league. I used to have to listen to my neighbour, a nice bloke, bellowing when they scored. It's been awfy quite lately.


I dont know why you are saying that. Utd won a game err, uhmm, ahhh, well sometime this year


----------



## postman (7 May 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/Y8HE6xl8fGw?t=5m30s


Bloody crap defending,let him run and run.A pub team could have defended better.Not one player tried to close him down.Terrible.


----------



## KneesUp (7 May 2019)

postman said:


> View: https://youtu.be/Y8HE6xl8fGw?t=5m30s
> 
> 
> Bloody crap defending,let him run and run.A pub team could have defended better.Not one player tried to close him down.Terrible.



Thing of beauty though eh?


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2019)

I wouldn't write Brighton off on Sunday. Their relegation battle is over and now the pressure is off they can be free to go out and enjoy the game with no worries about the result. Being in the spotlight might also galvanise them into a well above par performance.

Of course they could also get absolutely tonked...


----------



## ozboz (7 May 2019)

postman said:


> View: https://youtu.be/Y8HE6xl8fGw?t=5m30s
> 
> 
> Bloody crap defending,let him run and run.A pub team could have defended better.Not one player tried to close him down.Terrible.




That could be down to the fact that Vinnie is not known for scoring screamers, also apparently a lot of the players were shouting to him not to shoot , but he did and caught the Fixes defence off guard presumably thinking he was going to pass it , Anyway .......


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

postman said:


> View: https://youtu.be/Y8HE6xl8fGw?t=5m30s
> 
> 
> Bloody crap defending,let him run and run.A pub team could have defended better.Not one player tried to close him down.Terrible.



Very true. First time I have seen it. Dreadful defending.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

Well.......I have never bet in my life. But after my light heated comment earlier I got to thinking and....... . 
I have just put a massive £2.00 on Liverpool to win the Champions and Premier league.
I dont understand odds so, if anyone can calculate my certain winnings I would appreciate it


----------



## vickster (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well.......I have never bet in my life. But after my light heated comment earlier I got to thinking and....... .
> I have just put a massive £2.00 on Liverpool to win the Champions and Premier league.
> I dont understand odds so, if anyone can calculate my certain winnings I would appreciate it


What odds did you get?


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2019)

vickster said:


> What odds did you get?



None, the bookie couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well.......I have never bet in my life. But after my light heated comment earlier I got to thinking and....... .
> I have just put a massive £2.00 on Liverpool to win the Champions and Premier league.
> I dont understand odds so, if anyone can calculate my certain winnings I would appreciate it


If you did it as a double the winnings from the first bet, say 3/1 for example would come to £8 including the return of your stake. That would then go onto the second match, and if the odds were 10/1 and they won you'd net £88 (Again, you stake would be returned).

Both selections have to win to get any return.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

vickster said:


> What odds did you get?


Dont know yet. A mate is putting it on later and will let me known.
I wouldnt tell anyone else but while its you...... I am not entirely convinced I will win


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> .. I am not entirely convinced I will win


Yeh reckon!


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you did it as a double the winnings from the first bet, say 3/1 for example would come to £8 including the return of your stake. That would then go onto the second match, and if the odds were 10/1 and they won you'd net £80.
> 
> Both selections have to win to get any return.


I am not having that !!!!
I expect at least 100/1 tonight and at least 50/1 for the prem.
I will send you my new address in Spain


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

vickster said:


> What odds did you get?


Whatever it means they arent offering a standard double ???
At the moment t is looking like 140/1 but I will know for certain later.


----------



## vickster (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Whatever it means they arent offering a standard double ???
> At the moment t is looking like 140/1 but I will know for certain later.


What after the Barcelona game?


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well.......I have never bet in my life. But after my light heated comment earlier I got to thinking and....... .
> I have just put a massive £2.00 on Liverpool to win the Champions and Premier league.
> I dont understand odds so, if anyone can calculate my certain winnings I would appreciate it



£0.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> £0.


Thats not nice.
True maybe vut not nice


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats not nice.
> True maybe vut not nice



The truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

vickster said:


> What after the Barcelona game?


Bet is on at 100/1.
To be honest, even as a Liverpool fan I think thats mean......Iits such a BIG task I would have expected MASSIVE odds.
No wonder bookies are rich


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Bet is on at 100/1.
> To be honest, even as a Liverpool fan I think thats mean......Iits such a BIG task I would have expected MASSIVE odds.
> No wonder bookies are rich


Odds reflect the money wagered on the teams, not what chance the bookies think they have. If every Scouser stuck a tenner on Liverpool Ladies to beat Barca they would be odds on, otherwise in the event of an upset they would go bankrupt.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2019)

'Kin 'ell!


----------



## vickster (7 May 2019)

Oooh, Dave may not yet be £2 poorer...


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Oooh, Dave may not yet be £2 poorer...


Beat me to it....if Liverpool win nothing this year, it won't be through lack of trying...


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2019)

Holy moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2019)

Don't concede, don't concede....whatever you do don't concede


----------



## Beebo (7 May 2019)

An away goal would be cruel


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2019)

they're ok at overcoming a European 3-0 deficit.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2019)

I'm liking this.


----------



## Beebo (7 May 2019)

Whoop whoop. 
4-3


----------



## vickster (7 May 2019)




----------



## StuAff (7 May 2019)

"We will have a lot of fun with this player". Klopp on Origi, 2015.....
(Doing happy dance myself)


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2019)

Pathetic 'live' coverage on the BBC website means I'm having listen to it on my crackly old medium wave radio!


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2019)




----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2019)

Well, FMD! Hats off to Liverpool! Superb performance. 

They played with skill, guts and passion. Barcelona thought it was a formality and paid the price.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2019)

What a come back! I bet the Mancs are sick(as a parrot)!!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 May 2019)

Astonishing!! Well done indeed


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2019)

Well done Liverpool. They deserve a break in Madrid....


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2019)

Bloody hell. I did not see that coming, fair play Liverpool. What a result. Enjoy the celebrations!


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2019)

Hey Dave, what odds did you get?

Jeezo!!


----------



## Beebo (7 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Pathetic 'live' coverage on the BBC website means I'm having listen to it on my crackly old medium wave radio!


The bbc app is superb.


----------



## LarryDuff (7 May 2019)

what a great result. Always enjoy Barcelona losing!


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2019)

Blimey, R5 have just left the microphones open to "You'll Never Walk Alone" after the match. Fair makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2019)

From the BBC live feed...
"We work with a huge Liverpool fan who moved to Ecuador six month ago. He flew back 10 days ago to "see us win the double" (his words).

He was in the office last night and was a broken man thanks to Vincent Kompany. But he's at the game tonight and I bet his ticket from Quito feels worth it now..."


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 May 2019)

Congratulations to Liverpool from a lifelong West Ham fan, that was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## yello (7 May 2019)

King Nora. Incredible stuff. Fully deserved too. From the off, they gave it their all. Every man jack of them did the shirt proud.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2019)

Allison Becker's been on the winning team against Barcelona two years in a row!


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2019)

As a lifelong Liverpool supporter (behind Shrewsbury anyway!) that is one of, if not, the most amazing game I’ve seen. I thought the AC Milan final was something special, which it was, but that must equal or even better it.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

gavgav said:


> As a lifelong Liverpool supporter (behind Shrewsbury anyway!) that is one of, if not, the most amazing game I’ve seen. I thought the AC Milan final was something special, which it was, but that must equal or even better it.


As good if not better than Istanbul.
Wish we could have seen Squarez face after.


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, R5 have just left the microphones open to "You'll Never Walk Alone" after the match. Fair makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up


Hairy necked fecker.


----------



## PaulB (7 May 2019)

I'm just in from tonight's game and I have to say I'm rather happy. D'you know, I've been going to that stadium and stood/sat in or around that same spot I was in tonight for fifty five years and I have to say that was one of the most memorable and significant nights I've ever experienced. So sleep may be rather elusive tonight!

I had a 300mm lens with me so took this before KO which is unusual because we don't normally see King Jurgen on the pitch before the game.


----------



## downesy (8 May 2019)

Brilliant well done Liverpool,chuffed for you lot fantastic game .


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 May 2019)

Wow... That's a stunning win..


----------



## nagden (8 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Congratulations to Liverpool from a lifelong West Ham fan, that was absolutely fantastic.


Another congratulations from a lifelong West Ham supporter. A really great performance.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

From a Barnet and a Spurs fan, well done Liverpool. I listened to the game on the radio and it was great to listen to a great game.
Now it is Spur's turn. Only one down, it is very do-able.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 May 2019)

nagden said:


> Another congratulations from a lifelong West Ham supporter. A really great performance.



West ham season ticket holder here.
What a game,what a comeback and missing two vital players as well.......Liverpool


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2019)

For all their quality Barcelona's main problem is that they play in a league they can win at a canter, most of their matches are a foregone conclusion. Last night they came up against a side who have to scrap for every point no matter who they play, and it showed. 

In fact over the two legs Liverpool were the better side, despite the drubbing in the first leg they had the chances to win it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> View attachment 465618
> I'm just in from tonight's game and I have to say I'm rather happy. D'you know, I've been going to that stadium and stood/sat in or around that same spot I was in tonight for fifty five years and I have to say that was one of the most memorable and significant nights I've ever experienced. So sleep may be rather elusive tonight!
> 
> I had a 300mm lens with me so took this before KO which is unusual because we don't normally see King Jurgen on the pitch before the game.



Excellent result and well deserved.


----------



## AndreaJ (8 May 2019)

Another Liverpool fan here, was listening on Radio5 live when my daughter walked in just before they scored the 4th goal- she asked who scored I have failed in my attempts to educate her about football and had to explain that Anfield would not be making that noise if Barcelona had scored. She supports whoever are winning that year so a Liverpool supporter this year although I do remember a dark time when she supported Chelsea.


----------



## MarkF (8 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> For all their quality Barcelona's main problem is that they play in a league they can win at a canter, most of their matches are a foregone conclusion. Last night they came up against a side who have to scrap for every point no matter who they play, and it showed.



I don't think that is true and long term stats suggest the opposite, it's not the title race alone that determines a leagues competitiveness but the race for Europe and the fight to avoid relegation. La Liga will get even more competitive now the big 2 have lost their wildly advantageous TV deal, Valencia, Seville, Atleti have closed the gap, Bilbao & Betis amongst others will follow.

How many games have Liverpool lost this season? Yet Barca? And l believe any lower table La Liga team would beat a PL one in a 2 leg tie.

Name your title winner for each for next season, you'll pick the winner from 2 for each league.


----------



## PaulB (8 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> From a Barnet and a Spurs fan, well done Liverpool. I listened to the game on the radio and it was great to listen to a great game.
> Now it is Spur's turn. Only one down, it is very do-able.



A big effort from the Drury Lan Fan-Dancers tonight to get us an all-English European Cup Final! Come on you Spurs!


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2019)

What a hero: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-48198759


----------



## Slick (8 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> What a hero: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-48198759


Sounds like he was already heading for the exit door anyway.


----------



## postman (8 May 2019)

Right i was out last night visiting.So i recorded the big football match .After tea i am going to watch it.So don't spoil it for me by telling me the score.


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2019)

Can’t see Spurs pulling 3 goals back from here.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2019)

Well, they've made a start. But it's the hope that kills you...


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2019)

And that's a second for Spurs... game on!


----------



## Slick (8 May 2019)

I turned over. Thought it was done.


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2019)

No way. My heart cant take another game like this.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2019)

This is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 May 2019)

> 66 mins
> *Post update*
> Ajax 2-2 Tottenham (Agg: 3-2)
> 
> I'm starting to think that the Champions League might be scripted, like wrestling.


----------



## Wixsteman (8 May 2019)

Wow


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2019)

Bloody hell Moura wins it with a hat trick. Unreal.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2019)




----------



## vickster (8 May 2019)

4 English teams in the 2 Euro finals?

Ah the irony in Brexit year 

We’ll win Eurovision next


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2019)

I don't feckin' believe it


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2019)

What an advert for the Prem.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> What an advert for the Prem.


Especially if a few English players actually play


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2019)

Could be even better tomorrow night if Arsenal hold on and Chelsea turn it round.


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2019)

From the BBC web commentary.

90+5 mins
*GOAL - Ajax 2-3 Tottenham (Agg: 3-3)*
LUCAS MOURA

GOOALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!

I do not believe that! I do not believe it!

Has there ever been two nights of football quite like this?!?!?!?!

Lucas Moura has a hat-trick.

I don't believe it either! Another INCREDIBLE game.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2019)

Stunning second half from Spurs and very well played by them.


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Especially if a few English players actually play


Given the strong English contingents in both first teams, more than likely


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2019)

If anything, more extraordinary than Liverpool's win. Ajax were clearly the better side in the first leg, and the first half of tonight, whereas (despite the scoreline) the Nou Camp match was much more even- the difference was that Barca took their chances (and had Messi, obv...) in the first leg (unlike Liverpool) and fell to bits in the second leg. Ajax kept fighting even after Moura had scored his first two. On balance Liverpool should be favourites, but anything could happen and probably will....


----------



## slow scot (8 May 2019)

From perhaps the UK's most northern fan;
Come
On
You
Spurs!
Been waiting for this since I saw the great team of the 1960s.


----------



## gavgav (8 May 2019)

Football is just simply amazing!! The most astonishing 2 comebacks I’ve ever seen. Wow!


----------



## philk56 (8 May 2019)

That was well worth getting up at 3 in the morning to watch


----------



## vickster (9 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Given the strong English contingents in both first teams, more than likely


Relatively...at least probably compared to the two teams playing tonight


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 May 2019)

Should be a fun final..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 May 2019)

I love the headline "the greatest comeback since Tuesday" !! 
Goes to show, the margins at the top level are so fine, once a bit of doubt creeps in, you've had it. 
Well done to both Liverpool and Spurs.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

I do not believe that.
Had to be up early today so at 2 nil down I switched off and went to bed. Got up to find it was 2.3.......amazing.
When I "knew" Ajax were going to win I thought "a shame, I fancy facing Spurs in the final.

Here's a question. All English final. What % of the tickets will they be allocated ?
My guess is total of, say, 55% with the rest going to corporates and touts etc.


----------



## Beebo (9 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I do not believe that.
> Had to be up early today so at 2 nil down I switched off and went to bed. Got up to find it was 2.3.......amazing.
> When I "knew" Ajax were going to win I thought "a shame, I fancy facing Spurs in the final.
> 
> ...


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48206280

Here’s an article with the numbers. They both get 16,600 tickets, so less than 25% each. 

In a sensible world the final would be moved to somewhere like Cardiff. The carbon footprint of all the fans flying to Spain is a needless waste as is the huge cost that each fan will now have to pay. 

But I guess they need certainty that the venue is available and fully prepared.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48206280
> 
> Here’s an article with the numbers. They both get 16,600 tickets, so less than 25% each.
> 
> ...



I'm sure this was suggested for the Man Utd v Chelsea final, played in Luzhni. Can't remember why it didn't happen, though I do think that fans are rarely a primary consideration for the authorities.


----------



## yello (9 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I'm sure this was suggested for the Man Utd v Chelsea final, played in Luzhni. Can't remember why it didn't happen, though I do think that fans are rarely a primary consideration for the authorities.



In fairness, these things are planned and prepped well in advance. It's probably not that simple to switch venues at a late stage, even when common sense suggests it'd be the thing to do.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2019)

yello said:


> In fairness, these things are planned and prepped well in advance. It's probably not that simple to switch venues at a late stage, even when common sense suggests it'd be the thing to do.



True. The latter part of my post wasn't really relevant, just a personal complaint. 

There's no chance you could move it in 3 weeks!


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2019)

Could have been worse....could have been Baku. This final is the first one where the venue's been selected by open bidding. Azerbaijan also bid for, and got, the Europa League Final, so Arsenal and/or Chelsea could be heading there....


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2019)

How's this for a marginal gain? Trent Alexander-Arnold's rather excellent corner to set up Origi's winner on Tuesday wasn't the only 'assist' for that goal. The ballboys at Anfield were given a video presentation of recent games when they'd been slow to get the ball back into play. First team video analysts picked up on it after seeing Barcelona were distracted and questioning almost every decision against them. So the 14-year old lad got the ball to TAA as soon as it went behind for the corner, and also collected a second ball that had rebounded on to the pitch so play could continue.


----------



## yello (9 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> How's this for a marginal gain? Trent Alexander-Arnold's rather excellent corner to set up Origi's winner on Tuesday wasn't the only 'assist' for that goal. The ballboys at Anfield were given a video presentation of recent games when they'd been slow to get the ball back into play. First team video analysts picked up on it after seeing Barcelona were distracted and questioning almost every decision against them. So the 14-year old lad got the ball to TAA as soon as it went behind for the corner, and also collected a second ball that had rebounded on to the pitch so play could continue.



Coincidentally, I noticed it in a game I was watching over the weekend. I wondered whether the ballboys (ballpersons??) had been deliberately told when/how to delay, or speed up, the return of the ball. It was particularly noticeable in home team attacking phases when the quick retrieval of the ball allowed pressure to be maintained, not allowing the defence a bit of a breather and to reshape. Conversely, there was a slower response from the ballbods when the away side were pressurising. 

Maybe refs ought be timing the retrieval times and carding accordingly


----------



## 13 rider (9 May 2019)

I can remember Leicester playing Tranmere on a Worthington cup run . They had a long throw specialist and on a rainy night in Tranmere their ballpersons were towelling the ball for them but not us home advantage I suppose


----------



## ozboz (9 May 2019)

I’d say


yello said:


> Coincidentally, I noticed it in a game I was watching over the weekend. I wondered whether the ballboys (ballpersons??) had been deliberately told when/how to delay, or speed up, the return of the ball. It was particularly noticeable in home team attacking phases when the quick retrieval of the ball allowed pressure to be maintained, not allowing the defence a bit of a breather and to reshape. Conversely, there was a slower response from the ballbods when the away side were pressurising.
> 
> Maybe refs ought be timing the retrieval times and carding accordingly



I’d would say that the refs have enough to do , but it is a valid point ,


----------



## yello (9 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> I’d would say that the refs have enough to do , but it is a valid point ,



 I _was_ joking, just to make it clear!

Gotta say though, what a sight it would be; a ballboy being red carded!


----------



## Pale Rider (9 May 2019)

When Howard Wilkinson was manager of Sunderland AFC he instructed the ballboys to return the ball quickly.

Each ballboy appeared to have a spare ball so he could sling that one on if the match ball had gone into the stands.

This led to several incidents of two balls on the pitch at once, and on one occasion, three.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I'm sure this was suggested for the Man Utd v Chelsea final, played in Luzhni. Can't remember why it didn't happen, though I do think that fans are rarely a primary consideration for the authorities.


The fans are a bloody nuisance as far as the authorities are concerned. They'd much prefer to play the games behind closed doors (Apart from the corporate crowd and the rent a face politicians) and cop a bit more TV money.


----------



## cisamcgu (9 May 2019)

Anyone else get irritated by the incessant whistling from the Liverpool supporters on Tuesday every time Barcelona got the ball, and the same thing yesterday with Ajax fans in the second half when Spurs had the ball ? I'm all for supporting your team, but deriding the opposition seems poor form really. I am sure it goes on in pretty much every game, but I think either the microphones were better placed or European games are worse...

Just a tiny rant


----------



## yello (9 May 2019)

cisamcgu said:


> I'm all for supporting your team, but deriding the opposition seems poor form really.



Blimey, you ought watch French rugby! Partisan? Cripes, it's open warfare!

No, I'm not a fan of it myself either, I do think it's 'not on'. But then I guess I'm a bit of a snowflake!


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2019)

cisamcgu said:


> Anyone else get irritated by the incessant whistling from the Liverpool supporters on Tuesday every time Barcelona got the ball, and the same thing yesterday with Ajax fans in the second half when Spurs had the ball ? I'm all for supporting your team, but deriding the opposition seems poor form really. I am sure it goes on in pretty much every game, but I think either the microphones were better placed or European games are worse...
> 
> Just a tiny rant


I think you're being a little optimistic there. Though it's possible to combine wit and abuse....According to Henry Winter in The Times, when they were 2-0 up, the Ajax fans were singing 'You're **** and you know you are', "in Engish so crisp you could almost feel the apostrophe". OTOH, Messi was given a standing ovation from Real Betis fans when he chipped the third goal of his hat-trick earlier this year.


----------



## PaulB (9 May 2019)

I'm a bit annoyed at our ticket allocation for the final. I've had an email from the club this morning informing me I've got to go via the ballot for the two tickets I assumed were guaranteed but due to only receiving something like 16,000 to satisfy our auto-cup scheme holding of something like twice that, it's unfair on the actual match-going fans some of whom will be denied the chance to see their team in the big one. I have other sources so will be ok but when the corporates and WOATs get priority, it's a kick in the teeth for the genuine fans. At Istanbul for instance we were sat next to an oriental suit/tie-wearing father and son duo who clearly didn't know what was going on had dressed up for their first sporting event. There were loads like that around us while thousands of our genuine match-going fans were denied seeing that amazing game.


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> I'm a bit annoyed at our ticket allocation for the final. I've had an email from the club this morning informing me I've got to go via the ballot for the two tickets I assumed were guaranteed but due to only receiving something like 16,000 to satisfy our auto-cup scheme holding of something like twice that, it's unfair on the actual match-going fans some of whom will be denied the chance to see their team in the big one. I have other sources so will be ok but when the corporates and WOATs get priority, it's a kick in the teeth for the genuine fans. At Istanbul for instance we were sat next to an oriental suit/tie-wearing father and son duo who clearly didn't know what was going on had dressed up for their first sporting event. There were loads like that around us while thousands of our genuine match-going fans were denied seeing that amazing game.


Sadly, same for pretty much every final, in every competition...


----------



## PaulB (9 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Sadly, same for pretty much every final, in every competition...


No it's not. League cup final is pretty much all who want to go can. FA cup belongs to the football association so that is perhaps justifiable but it's not on for the European cup final (it is to us!) It wasn't this tight last year that's for sure.


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> No it's not. League cup final is pretty much all who want to go can. FA cup belongs to the football association so that is perhaps justifiable but it's not on for the European cup final (it is to us!) It wasn't this tight last year that's for sure.


Fair enough....


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2019)

Dayvo said:


> That was unbelievable!
> 
> Twists and turns, upperhand and lowerhand: never seen a game like that ever, I don't think, and I've followed Spurs for 50+ years. I'm out of breath.
> 
> ...





DP said:


> Hang on. Ajax have just dumped out Real and Juve, but Spuds should knock them over. * Lol*.



Right, as I was saying... 

A great game, to watch even if you're a neutral. 

Guts and character got Spurs through and hopefully they'll carry it to the final in three weeks time with a new-found confidence. I don't want to see the vultures from the big clubs come in and deplete the Ajax team: they could go far. When Ajax are strong, so is the national team.

My mates in Amsterdam said Spurs were the better team and they had no (real) qualms about the result. Out of interest, @DP, what did the Dutch (Amsterdam) papers say about the game/result?


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2019)

Right then.
Liverpool for the CL
Man City for the PL

Cant be doing with @Dayvo mob winning anything


----------



## pjd57 (9 May 2019)

Champions League ? final between 2 teams who were last champions when it was in black and white .


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> I have other sources so will be ok.



Paul, you know how I always "like" your posts and when possible I double "like" them. And you know how often I have said to other members "you know what, that PaulB is the nicest guy on Cycle Chat".
Well I have recently fallen on bad times, I mean really really bad times.
I would desperately love to go to the final. Just one of your tickets would do.
BTW, I am wiiling to accept an economy flight.


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Champions League ? final between 2 teams who were last champions when it was in black and white .


Yes, it should still be the European Cup, and the Europa League should still be the UEFA Cup. Because they're not leagues....even the Americans get that right.
Anyway, Celtic won the Cup in black and white, if I recall


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Right then.
> Liverpool for the CL
> Man City for the PL
> 
> Cant be doing with @Dayvo mob winning anything


No no no no no. I have my massive £2.00 bet on Lpool winning both.


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2019)

yello said:


> Gotta say though, what a sight it would be; a ballboy being red carded!



Just fine 'em a week's pocket money!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 May 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48215665



> Online retailer Zavvi has apologised after telling customers they had won a VIP trip to the Champions League football final in Madrid.
> 
> Joyous winners took to social media to announce their news - and dismay on learning of the error.
> 
> What Zavvi called "technical issues" meant its entire subscriber list may have been told they were winners.




Oops


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 May 2019)

Falkirk ran the multiball system a few seasons ago but were told to stop by the SFA as it needs the agreement of both managers and too many opponents objected.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Champions League ? final between 2 teams who were last champions when it was in black and white .


They seem to have done better than the champions of the SPL.


----------



## ozboz (9 May 2019)

yello said:


> I _was_ joking, just to make it clear!
> 
> Gotta say though, what a sight it would be; a ballboy being red carded!



Errrrr , I knew that ......


----------



## User169 (9 May 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Right, as I was saying...
> 
> A great game, to watch even if you're a neutral.
> 
> ...





Feyenoorder here, so had a bit of a chortle at full time!

Dutch press mainly saying Ajax did their best, but it wasn't quite good enough. Disappointment too that the team will now be picked to pieces.

Pretty funny that Emery was responsible for Moura ending up at Spurs!


----------



## vickster (9 May 2019)




----------



## ozboz (9 May 2019)

Chelsea need to go up a gear


----------



## vickster (9 May 2019)

That’ll do and then some


----------



## PaulB (9 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Paul, you know how I always "like" your posts and when possible I double "like" them. And you know how often I have said to other members "you know what, that PaulB is the nicest guy on Cycle Chat".
> Well I have recently fallen on bad times, I mean really really bad times.
> I would desperately love to go to the final. Just one of your tickets would do.
> BTW, I am wiiling to accept an economy flight.


There's a long queue of people asking the same thing mate! There's the lad I go with, my son, his son (but he's only 6) and my wife all making claims for that second ticket.


----------



## pjd57 (9 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> They seem to have done better than the champions of the SPL.


Uefa tournaments are a stitch up now for the big leagues.
Scottish teams are playing qualifiers before the season even starts.
TV money is destroying football


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 May 2019)

Excellent - 4 EPL teams in the two big cup finals.

Penalties were a bit nail-biting but well done to Kepa.


----------



## PaulB (9 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Scottish teams are playing qualifiers before the season even starts.



And why do you think that is? 

It's because Scottish teams aren't good enough to warrant a path through to the tournament proper. Think of it like the lower division clubs in England having to play from round one (some of them even earlier) of the FA Cup while the teams from the top two divisions don't enter until the third round. Same thing.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 May 2019)

DP said:


> Pretty funny that Emery was responsible for Moura ending up at Spurs!


Is it? Why is that then?


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2019)

You both make valid points @PaulB and @pjd57, but Scottish football's downfall is, and has been for some time, the morons in charge of the SFA, who are not fit to run a bath.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> You both make valid points @PaulB and @pjd57, but Scottish football's downfall is, and has been for some time, the morons in charge of the SFA, who are not fit to run a bath.



Yup. Imagine an EPL cut to 12 teams to ensure 4 Man Utd/Man City tv games a year, a league where those two teams can veto any and all changes they don't like.

Talking of which, see they're trying again to get the Old Firm Colts into the league despite being told emphatically no so many times.


----------



## Beebo (10 May 2019)

So two teams from London have to play in Baku 2500 miles away. The fans will have to get to a city that has no direct flights from London, train takes 4 and driving takes 5 days. 
Luckily the teams only get 6000 tickets each which less than 10%. That is scandalous In a 68000 seat stadium.


----------



## ozboz (10 May 2019)

I’ve never really heard of Baku , but apparently there are flights from Gatwick, not overly cheap , and they may put the cost up as of today,

Edit , just put news on telly, flights will be dearer for fans at this game and CL final


----------



## PaulB (10 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> You both make valid points @PaulB and @pjd57, but Scottish football's downfall is, and has been for some time, the morons in charge of the SFA, who are not fit to run a bath.


I've had discussions with Aberdeen and Dundee fans about this subject. If the Weedgie giants left, surely that would be better for Scottish football because then other teams would be in with a chance of winning? But their answers were always to say no, it would impoverish Scottish football because the big two wouldn't be around to bring fans and big up their gates. The whole of Scottish football revolves around the big two like nothing existed before them. 

How would you change things to make improvements?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 May 2019)

They're not the big draw they make out. When they come to your stadium, policing costs sky-rocket and clubs like St Johnstone have found their home crowd drops when either team comes. Most Premier League clubs bar Celtic saw their home crowds grow after Rangers died and before the new version came back as their club actually stood a chance of winning something. In the 5 years covering Rangers' fall, 5 different clubs won the Scottish Cup. 

What they do bring to the table are the tv deals from companies eager to see the hatred and bile of an Old Firm derby.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> There's a long queue of people asking the same thing mate! There's the lad I go with, my son, his son (but he's only 6) and my wife all making claims for that second ticket.


You have to ask yourself "does your 6 year old son or your wife "like" your comments on cycle chat ?
Be warned, I have a lot on influence with @Pat "5mph"


----------



## postman (10 May 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Excellent - 4 EPL teams in the two big cup finals.
> 
> Penalties were a bit nail-biting but well done to Kepa.





Oh dear,you have not heard the 07-00 news then.The EU are so upset that the finals are being contested by Prem League teams.They have voted to null and void the results.Citing an EU regulation number 1406/2205 section 1.Which states the pea in the Ref's whistles should be of a certain size shape and colour,it seems the ones used were found to be faulty.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Uefa tournaments are a stitch up now for the big leagues.
> Scottish teams are playing qualifiers before the season even starts.
> TV money is destroying football


Ajax also had to qualify and it didn't seem to hold them back


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2019)

postman said:


> Oh dear,you have not heard the 07-00 news then.The EU are so upset that the finals are being contested by Prem League teams.They have voted to null and void the results.Citing an EU regulation number 1406/2205 section 1.Which states the pea in the Ref's whistles should be of a certain size shape and colour,it seems the ones used were found to be faulty.


I would really like to believe that. Please tell me its true (with a link of course).


----------



## yello (10 May 2019)

Location of the final being seemingly farcical, I can understand. Ticket allocations, I find more difficult to accept.

Arsenal and Chelsea to get 6000 each for a near 70k stadium? You've got to ask questions there.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/may/10/arsenal-chelsea-6000-tickets-europa-league-final


----------



## postman (10 May 2019)




----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> I've had discussions with Aberdeen and Dundee fans about this subject. If the Weedgie giants left, surely that would be better for Scottish football because then other teams would be in with a chance of winning? But their answers were always to say no, it would impoverish Scottish football because the big two wouldn't be around to bring fans and big up their gates. The whole of Scottish football revolves around the big two like nothing existed before them.
> 
> How would you change things to make improvements?



@Diogenes has it pretty much covered. Folk claimed that Rangers not being around would ruin other clubs. It didn't. 

I'd also change the league structure, starting with binning the split, which is just nonsense. 

I'd expand the top flight to 16 teams, playing each other home and away. Also increase the lower leagues to 12 teams each, with 3 up and 3 down from all divisions.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2019)

postman said:


> View attachment 465856


Very good AND very quick


----------



## Kempstonian (10 May 2019)

postman said:


> View attachment 465856


That link is broken!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 May 2019)

postman said:


> View attachment 465856



Ah, I've been looking for that.


----------



## Cavalol (10 May 2019)

I'd love to go and watch Chelsea in the final, but 6,000 tickets and (if you believe the internet) packages without tickets (i.e flight and hotel) of £980 are ridiculous.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> I'd love to go and watch Chelsea in the final, but 6,000 tickets and (if you believe the internet) packages without tickets (i.e flight and hotel) of £980 are ridiculous.


People complain about the atmosphere at football matches not being what it was, hardly surprising when most of the ground will be filled with neutrals and corporate suits.


----------



## pjd57 (10 May 2019)

The " old firm " doesn't exist.


----------



## MarkF (10 May 2019)

The "Football leaks" book is very illuminating. How much was paid by who & to who to have a major final in a crap stadium in a really stupid location?

I'd hope many Arsenal/Chelsea fans give it a miss, they (we) are all being had.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2019)

How many neutrals will want to travel to Baku to see the game? I find it hard to believe there are 60 odd thousand of them.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 May 2019)

rich p said:


> How many neutrals will want to travel to Baku to see the game? I find it hard to believe there are 60 odd thousand of them.



Lots and lots of "Collect 20 tokens to win a seat at the Champions League Final" neutrals though. UEFA see football as an enriching exercise for themselves.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2019)

2 words. Carbon Footprint...


4 uk clubs in 2 finals. And millions of air miles to watch. And we wonder why the planet is going tits up


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> 2 words. Carbon Footprint...
> 
> 
> 4 uk clubs in 2 finals. And millions of air miles to watch. And we wonder why the planet is going tits up



Bad day?


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bad day?



Its Saturday  I'm always happy on a weekend .. Its just silly, we could hold them at Wembley and the Millennium.
Stupid rules and even stupider people who organise it. 

I guess some pockets will be bulging


----------



## postman (11 May 2019)

Half time at Wembley and Salford lead.The ground looks great,the pitch fantastic the team colours,and the game is wonderful.Good quality football.I am expecting more goals second half.


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2019)

Beating Hibs today all but guarantees Killie Europa League football next season. Unreal. From scudding along, narrowly avoiding relegation for nearly a decade to this is scarcely believable.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Beating Hibs today all but guarantees Killie Europa League football next season. Unreal. From scudding along, narrowly avoiding relegation for nearly a decade to this is scarcely believable.



Seen "noise" lately & fair enough, but l hope he stays another season and his options increase.


----------



## ozboz (11 May 2019)

When I was in Paisley I was on a bar that had signed black and white striped shirts placed around on the walls , which team would that possibly have been ?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 May 2019)

St Mirren, aka the Spoon Burners


----------



## postman (11 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> When I was in Paisley I was on a bar that had signed black and white striped shirts placed around on the walls , which team would that possibly have been ?


 Could it be St Mirren.


----------



## postman (11 May 2019)

2-0 to St Mirren.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 May 2019)

And that's something you don't hear very often


----------



## postman (11 May 2019)

Back to Wembley.Salford were brilliant,so composed,the third goal was a beauty.
View: https://youtu.be/qCMjOdip0Is


----------



## Slick (11 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> @Diogenes has it pretty much covered. Folk claimed that Rangers not being around would ruin other clubs. It didn't.
> 
> I'd also change the league structure, starting with binning the split, which is just nonsense.
> 
> I'd expand the top flight to 16 teams, playing each other home and away. Also increase the lower leagues to 12 teams each, with 3 up and 3 down from all divisions.


It isn't Rangers responsibility to look after everyone else. 

Heard this little nugget today on the radio regarding champions league. If the answer is 97, what is the question?


----------



## ozboz (11 May 2019)

Diogenes said:


> St Mirren, aka the Spoon Burners



That is the Team, I was under the influence at the time !
Spoon Burners ?? That’s different !


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2019)

postman said:


> Back to Wembley.Salford were brilliant,so composed,the third goal was a beauty.
> View: https://youtu.be/qCMjOdip0Is



Yuck,the thought of yon 'class of '92' being involved in the football league next season! I'm just glad Accy avoided a return to League 2,to avoid them. Sadly the league's oldest club Notts County went down, while this lot bought promotion to replace them.


----------



## pjd57 (12 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> That is the Team, I was under the influence at the time !
> Spoon Burners ?? That’s different !


I've heard it being used to describe Hibs fans.
Not by Celtic fans of course.
Soup takers , is the normal insult.


----------



## Slick (12 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I've heard it being used to describe Hibs fans.
> Not by Celtic fans of course.
> Soup takers , is the normal insult.


Hibs fans is what I thought as well, that and Hi-v's.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 May 2019)

Morton fans make a point of calling them spoon burners and as we've spent the last 10 years in the lower leagues with them  it's stuck


----------



## ozboz (12 May 2019)

Is the term related to wooden spooners ?


----------



## Slick (12 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> Is the term related to wooden spooners ?


No. Junkies.


----------



## Slick (12 May 2019)

I love derby day.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 May 2019)

Never say die. If Spurs lose 3-0 and the Gunners win 6-0.... lmao


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 May 2019)

Top dive there Salah.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2019)

And @Dave7 bookie can relax . Well done both Man City and Liverpool great season


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2019)




----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 466220


Harsh


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2019)

13 rider said:


> Harsh



There are worse out already


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2019)

Harsh? Pathetic more like. Superb effort by both the top two.


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2019)

Liverpool haven’t lost a home for 2 seasons. Quite amazing. 
Too many drawn games cost them in the end.


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> Liverpool haven’t lost a home for 2 seasons. Quite amazing.
> *Too many drawn games cost them in the end*.



That wasn't Tottenham's problem: they only drew two matches. Problem was losing 13!


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2019)

Manchester City - Proof that money buys success.

Manchester United - Proof that it doesn't.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Manchester City - Proof that money buys success.
> 
> Manchester United - Proof that it doesn't.


Proving that you have to spend that money on the right players!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 May 2019)

Arsenal would have made top four if they had a defence. Not much wrong up front. A strong defence would also give them more confidence away from home.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Proving that you have to spend that money on the right players!


and manager


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> Liverpool haven’t lost a home for 2 seasons. Quite amazing.
> Too many drawn games cost them in the end.



Along with winning less games, scoring less goals and accumulating less points than the champions.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> Along with winning less games, scoring less goals and accumulating less points then the champions.


One less point, singular


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2019)

vickster said:


> One less point, singular



Whatever, it's all good for me. Having zero affection for Man City but an irrational loathing of LFC.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 May 2019)

lol... if the Gunners hadn't lost the first two games of the season they would be in the top four and Liverpool would be champions!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2019)

Nice to see Chorley make it to the '5th division' after years of coming so close!
https://www.lep.co.uk/sport/footbal...thanks-to-4-3-penalty-shoot-out-win-1-9763696

https://www.chorleyfc.com/2019/05/12/magpies-recap-51/


----------



## Thomson (12 May 2019)

Lose one game all season and the y don’t win the title. Unbelievable.

97 points out off a possible 114 and they don’t win it. Unbelievable 

Next year will be there year.


----------



## PaulB (12 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> Along with winning less games, scoring less goals and accumulating less points than the champions.


Fewer.


----------



## MarkF (12 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> Fewer.


 
Phewee am l glad they didn't win it.


----------



## ozboz (13 May 2019)

View attachment 466303


And City have won back to back Premier League Titles !


----------



## yello (13 May 2019)

There have been some positional duels in the Prem this season that caught my eye (leaving aside last place, that was nailed on for some time!)

You obviously had the the battle for top, which went to the wire. But also it seemed that whilst 3rd spot looked confirmed for a while, other teams failed to take advantages of the slip ups. Chelsea and Arsenal seemed to make hard work of it, and ManU might have briefly flirted before the new manager bounce wore off. All three were surprisingly inconsistent. Then you had 7th spot, which nobody seemed to want. It looked like Watford's to lose but maybe they decided to rest up for the FA Cup.

Edit: more on this. Folk spoke at first of this season as being 'top 6' and 'best of the rest'. In fact we've seen a greater fracture than this. It's been top 2, then a group of 4, then another larger band followed by those that struggled from day 1. As the season went on, there wasn't a great deal of interchange; it largely stayed battles within battles. West Ham seemed to have a late surge that defied this but other that that, I reckon teams pretty much stayed in their groups.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 May 2019)

Its getting to be just like F1.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 May 2019)

Thanks to everyone who participated in this seasons fantasy football league which was won by ccc siders.
If people are still interested i will set up the same league for next season.
https://fantasy.premierleague.com/a/leagues/standings/247780/classic


----------



## Donger (13 May 2019)

Feeling sorry for Chris Hughton today. Treated shabbily by yet another Prem team. Late season form admittedly dire, but I'm guessing that was down to number of available decent players at the club rather than managerial shortcomings. And he _did _keep them up. Add Brighton to the list of Newcastle and Norwich who baled out on him far too early, leaving most of their fans bewildered by his sacking and still holding him in high regard. The man has a quiet dignity and an ability to generate team spirit and get the best out everyone. I've never seen him slagging off refs or engaging in rows with other managers. Perhaps seen as too nice?

We (at Birmingham City) were lucky enough to get him just after being relegated and 90% of our players jumping ship in 2011. As we'd won the League cup in our relegation season, we had a Europa League campaign to fit in around a marathon 46 game league season ... fielding a squad who hardly knew each other and that was made up of free transfers, loanees and youngsters . He did unbelievably well to get us through to the group stages in Europe (being the first English club ever to win away to FC Bruges along the way) and also get us through to the Championship play-offs. This went almost unnoticed in the press, but will stand the test of time as a real achievement. I, along with many other Blues fans, will never forget that brilliant season before he moved on to bigger things, and I wish him all the very best in future.


----------



## downesy (13 May 2019)

The like is for Chris, not blues;-)


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

As a Liverpool fan obviously disappointed. The ironic thing is that LFC could win the trophy MCFC crave, MCFC having won the trophy that LFC crave. I suspect both teams would happily swap

The silver lining is the situation at MUFC. I was with City fans on Sunday and we found common ground in our dislike of United and the feeling of schadenfreude. I suspect it will be many years before they are back challenging, just like LFC have struggled after Shankly/Paisley to redefine themsleves


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2019)

Man City staring in the face of both a transfer ban and Champions league ban for youth recruitment and Financial Fair play rules.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 May 2019)

In a funny sort of way I think United are suffering from having too much money. I know that sounds daft but I think that if they weren't so rich they would have to choose more carefully which players they buy, like most other clubs do. They would have to pick those who would fit into a team, rather than just buy an expensive player because he's available. 

They will probably struggle again next season, if the reports of a player clear out are true, because they will somehow have to bed in a lot of new guys who haven't played together before. There is a rebuilding process to go through and that takes time. It took a few years but Liverpool have done it, Spurs also have gradually built a pretty good team and Arsenal are in the process themselves.


----------



## MarkF (15 May 2019)

I watched Leeds lose to Sheffield a couple of months back in a Harrogate pub. They reminded me of a team but l couldn't think of them at the time. Later l made the connection, it was Bielsa's Bilbao, relentlessly bossing Man U among other teams, all with pretty average players.

I do hope they go up, it's very brave and entertaining football. I think that if they'd had just the addition of Nahki Wells, they'd have been Champions, the amount of chances they create.


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There are worse out already




How've Leeds got on today? Your karma ran over your dogma?


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> Whatever, it's all good for me. Having zero affection for Man City but an irrational loathing of LFC.




You got rammed, eh? How's that for your irrational loathing? Tonight's game all good for me, that's fo sho.


----------



## 13 rider (15 May 2019)

Championship football for Leeds again next year . I may mention this to @Supersuperleeds on Saturday as a Leicester fan is not very often I enjoy a Derby win


----------



## yello (15 May 2019)

Does Lampard sponsor Derby these days? Maybe he's bought the club? Or have they changed their name? It's just that they always seem to be referred to as Frank Lampard's Derby.


----------



## MarkF (15 May 2019)

PaulB said:


> You got rammed, eh? How's that for your irrational loathing? Tonight's game all good for me, that's fo sho.



You've got all muddled up. I support Bradford City. Tonights Leeds result means FA to me. COYS.


----------



## postman (15 May 2019)

They don't like it up 'em.There is always next year,being saying that for 15 seasons.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> You've got all muddled up. I support Bradford City. Tonights Leeds result means FA to me. COYS.


I thought you now supported BPA?


----------



## MarkF (15 May 2019)

potsy said:


> I thought you now supported BPA?


 
And Thackley, Guiseley, Farsley Celtic & Harrogate Town. Then l have annual trips to Celtic, Stenhousemuir, Real Betis, Sporting Gijon, Hercules (Alicante) and Malaga. I love football, just don't like Liverpool.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2019)

yello said:


> Does Lampard sponsor Derby these days? Maybe he's bought the club? Or have they changed their name? It's just that they always seem to be referred to as Frank Lampard's Derby.




This is why I didn't want Derby to make it to the Premier League under 'Lamps' I can just see it now. Next season on MOTD with 'Lamps' being feigned over in post match interviews by those other ex -Premier League multi millionaire ex England internationals Lineker, Shearer 'Wrighty' et al. I hope Aston Villa go up instead, though i'd rather Leeds had won the play-offs.​


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> And Thackley, Guiseley, Farsley Celtic & Harrogate Town. Then l have annual trips to Celtic, Stenhousemuir, Real Betis, Sporting Gijon, Hercules (Alicante) and Malaga. I love football, just don't like Liverpool.


Liverpool as a city or Liverpool the 5 times winners


----------



## Beebo (16 May 2019)

yello said:


> Does Lampard sponsor Derby these days? Maybe he's bought the club? Or have they changed their name? It's just that they always seem to be referred to as Frank Lampard's Derby.


And John Terry is assistant coach at Villa. 
Which makes for a good grudge match from two ex team mates.


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> You've got all muddled up. I support Bradford City. Tonights Leeds result means FA to me. COYS.


I'm sure there'll be help for that somewhere.


----------



## postman (18 May 2019)

It's the FA Cup Final today.Kicks off at 17=00 i think.What is wrong with 15-00 0r 3 o'clock in proper money.Old fashioned i know i am so today i am not watching it.Have i told you how great my ride was today totally super.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2019)

postman said:


> It's the FA Cup Final today.Kicks off at 17=00 i think.What is wrong with 15-00 0r 3 o'clock in proper money.Old fashioned i know i am so today i am not watching it.Have i told you how great my ride was today totally super.


I prefer the later kick off. I can understand it too as it increases the potential audience and in my case it let's me watch the Giro.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

postman said:


> It's the FA Cup Final today.Kicks off at 17=00 i think.What is wrong with 15-00 0r 3 o'clock in proper money.Old fashioned i know i am so today i am not watching it.Have i told you how great my ride was today totally super.


And the later kick off gave you an extra 2 hours time to ride...so why are you back already?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> And the later kick off gave you an extra 2 hours time to ride...so why are you back already?


No riding for me for a while, I've got to recover from my midweek hernia repair first. 

I'm bored stiff


----------



## ozboz (18 May 2019)

Just in pub to watch game , here’s to Watford , I know they are wishing to rain on our parade !
It’s been done before by Wigan , 
Crazy !


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> No riding for me for a while, I've got to recover from my midweek hernia repair first.
> 
> I'm bored stiff


I quoted the postman


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

When did they start playing each final on seperate days? 

Every game should kick off at 3 o'clock on a Saturday, regardless.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> When did they start playing each final on seperate days?
> 
> Every game should kick off at 3 o'clock on a Saturday, regardless.


And then it likely won’t be allowed to be televised live


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> And then it likely won’t be allowed to be televised live


Why though. I know why they say, because it affects crowds at other games but I'm not so sure. I know it doesn't mean much but I wouldn't miss a game at Ibrox just because another match between 2 other teams I couldn't care less about were on the telly. I'd far rather go watch a junior match. 

3 o'clock on a Saturday is for football.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> I quoted the postman


I beg one's pardon.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I beg one's pardon.


You quoted my response to him, I was suggesting he had more time to ride due to the later KO


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> You quoted my response to him, I was suggesting he had more time to ride due to the later KO


I know that now. That's why I begged ones pardon.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I know that now. That's why I begged ones pardon.


I thought you were querying what I'd said...gotcha now ( I think)


----------



## yello (18 May 2019)

Tonking wannit?


----------



## Beebo (18 May 2019)

yello said:


> Tonking wannit?


Sad really. 
The two teams should be evenly matched in the final.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> Sad really.
> The two teams should be evenly matched in the final.


They are, they each have 11 players.


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Liverpool as a city or Liverpool the 5 times winners



Both.


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2019)

It was hard watching the end of the game today. It reminded me of Bradford v Swansea in 2013, it's a major final, you've hardly had a kick. What can you do but wave silly plastic flags about?


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 May 2019)

I said to my good lady Man C will get 5 or 6. There ya go.
Total class, Watford had no answer to this superb display. 

I bet Southgate sat there thinking " if only these feckers were all English"


----------



## Kempstonian (19 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> Sad really.
> The two teams should be evenly matched in the final.


Well they do say the cup final is a great leveller. Not this time, obviously. City were in no mood to let this one slip through their fingers. Irresistable force meeting a less than immoveable object.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2019)

Manchester City !


----------



## vickster (19 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 467056
> 
> 
> Manchester City !


Need to find a new captain though

Vincent Kompany: Manchester City captain to leave after 11 years
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48325845


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2019)

I usually enjoy the FA Cup final but yesterday's match was a lop-sided bore. Switched off at 4-0.

Here's hoping that the upcoming two European finals are more fun to watch.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 May 2019)

I was reading a stat that in 27 years of the PL, the current top 6 account for all domestic trophies except for two PL titles, three FA Cups and seven League Cups.
Sky money is killing football for any team outside the top 6, let alone teams outside the premiership.


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I usually enjoy the FA Cup final but yesterday's match was a lop-sided bore. Switched off at 4-0.



I know what you mean. Sometimes, watching Man City, I think they are so good that they can make the game boring - as if no one can touch them. Then I actually start to question whether that is good.

Bernardo Silva has been a joy to watch, Kevin De Bruyne on another planet sometimes. When the team is on song, I think I run out of superlatives for what they do. They can so control a game as to throttle the enjoyment out of it, you're left with appreciating the skill and workmanship.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2019)

As for boring , Watford had chances , they didn’t give up and took it to City ,they are comfortably placed in the PL and they ended up well deserved in the FA Cup Final , so they did ok , it wasn’t until the 3rd goal I felt I could sit back , I didn’t expect 6 tbh, I would imagine that Pep has got a Captain in mind already for next season , 
Vinnie will be missed no doubt ,


----------



## matiz (19 May 2019)

Thanks city you got us into europe


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I usually enjoy the FA Cup final but yesterday's match was a lop-sided bore. Switched off at 4-0.
> 
> Here's hoping that the upcoming two European finals are more fun to watch.


I used to make a day of it. Mates around. Plates of sarnies and cans of beer. Prog would start at 12.00 with the fans walking down Wembley Way.
TBH I didnt watch it yesterday as I half knew that Watford would get battered and didnt want to see that happen.
Im an LFC fan btw.


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

matiz said:


> Thanks city you got us into europe



You were already there, no?

Edit: best of luck btw. Hope it doesn't hinder you next season in the Prem. A double edged sword is 7th... unless you've got a big squad.


----------



## matiz (19 May 2019)

Thanks @yello Watford could have nicked the Europa cup place in the unlikely event of them winning the cup,
We definitely need to improve the squad playing Europa league on thursdays will affect the weekend league form.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> As for boring , Watford had chances , they didn’t give up and took it to City ,they are comfortably placed in the PL and they ended up well deserved in the FA Cup Final , so they did ok , it wasn’t until the 3rd goal I felt I could sit back , I didn’t expect 6 tbh, I would imagine that Pep has got a Captain in mind already for next season ,
> Vinnie will be missed no doubt ,


...not least by the physio team, 4 of whom have today been made redundant.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2019)

The game now needs a European Super League. The gulf between the financial haves and the have nots has become too great and will probably grow even more. Best to cut the biggest clubs loose and return to some sort of competitive league domestic fans can enjoy.


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The game now needs a European Super League.



Have you been reading The Guardian?


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The game now needs a European Super League. The gulf between the financial haves and the have nots has become too great and will probably grow even more. Best to cut the biggest clubs loose and return to some sort of competitive league domestic fans can enjoy.



It does seem the way to go , and I agree to point , but how would the fans be affording the expense to get to European Cites , I know just normal working people who save to go and watch away games, which could go both ways , be a bit rubbish going to a stadium without away fans giving it some rubarb , I do not know what the answer is , but I look at Utd , loads of money , massive player magnet , but lost their way since Ferguson packed in , Liverpool were not as dominant before Koop , Chelsea had it all going for them , it does seem that there are Managers and Managers ,


----------



## PaulB (19 May 2019)

And in some breaking news, police in Madrid have raised concerns that fans of Tottenham Hotspur will bring flares to the stadium when they play there on the first of June. This is because that's what they wore the last time they went to Europe for football.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> It does seem the way to go , and I agree to point , but how would the fans be affording the expense to get to European Cites , I know just normal working people who save to go and watch away games, which could go both ways , be a bit rubbish going to a stadium without away fans giving it some rubarb , I do not know what the answer is , but I look at Utd , loads of money , massive player magnet , but lost their way since Ferguson packed in , Liverpool were not as dominant before Koop , Chelsea had it all going for them , it does seem that there are Managers and Managers ,


Maybe the super rich clubs could subsidise the fan base rather than paying the players 500k a week...just a thought


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2019)

In other European football news, Killie have finished third in the league, beating Rangers 2-1 at Rugby Park on the last day. Unreal.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2019)

yello said:


> Have you been reading The Guardian?


I haven't read that, but it sums it up for me. EUFA want it to prevent cheeky little clubs like Leicester coming in and crapping on their floor and the TV companies feel the same, big revenue comes from people all over the world paying to see the iconic names, not provincial clubs they've never heard of. The elite clubs would be happy not to have to travel to play the lower class upstarts who show them no respect and threaten to rob them of the points needed to qualify for another year on the gravey train.

And if the European League doesn't work and the need to return to domestic football, they can always apply to join one of the part time feeder leagues and work their way back up.


----------



## Slick (19 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> In other European football news, Killie have finished third in the league, beating Rangers 2-1 at Rugby Park on the last day. Unreal.
> 
> View attachment 467194


Congratulations, I don't grudge it for a second. All I need now is for heats to win the cup next week to keep the sheep out of Europe. 

Is this a resignation speech?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> In other European football news, Killie have finished third in the league, beating Rangers 2-1 at Rugby Park on the last day. Unreal.
> 
> View attachment 467194



A real break from tradition there, well done


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Congratulations, I don't grudge it for a second. All I need now is for heats to win the cup next week to keep the sheep out of Europe.
> 
> Is this a resignation speech?



Absolutely. I knew he would leave, and I'm gutted, but what a season and a half it's been. What Clarke has done is nothing short of a miracle. I cant see why he couldn't do the same with Scotland.


----------



## Slick (19 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Absolutely. I knew he would leave, and I'm gutted, but what a season and a half it's been. What Clarke has done is nothing short of a miracle. I cant see why he couldn't do the same with Scotland.


Hasn't left yet though. 

If he can do the same for the international team, it really will be a miracle.


----------



## postman (19 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I cant see why he couldn't do the same with Scotland.



Had we been in the 1960's or early 70's,Scotland might have had a good team.Every top FIRST DIVISION club,had a fair share of Scottish players.Off the top of my head i cannot think of a top quality Scottish footballer playing for the top six teams in the Prem League,so that gives Scotland no chance at all of being a force in World Football,and i can see England going the same way.Yer problem is foreign coaches.Everything is instant,buy in and get an instant team.Nobody is allowed to build,going to be good to see how Ole goes on at United.


----------



## Slick (19 May 2019)

postman said:


> Had we been in the 1960's or early 70's,Scotland might have had a good team.Every top FIRST DIVISION club,had a fair share of Scottish players.Off the top of my head i cannot think of a top quality Scottish footballer playing for the top six teams in the Prem League,so that gives Scotland no chance at all of being a force in World Football,and i can see England going the same way.Yer problem is foreign coaches.Everything is instant,buy in and get an instant team.Nobody is allowed to build,going to be good to see how Ole goes on at United.


Got to be honest, we're all over the heady days of Ally MacLeod and Argentina. Nobody expects Scotland ever to be a force in world football. Unfortunately


----------



## postman (19 May 2019)

I am of a age where i can remember the Home Championships,all four Nations playing each other.I loved Scottish football teams.They always played great football,just let down by some odd goalkeepers.


----------



## Slick (19 May 2019)

postman said:


> I am of a age where i can remember the Home Championships,all four Nations playing each other.I loved Scottish football teams.They always played great football,just let down by some odd goalkeepers.


I remember them too but never truly understood the goalkeeper thing as I felt our keepers were far from the worst.

We've always been able to produce great individuals and we will again. Great teams is probably out with our reach for the moment.


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2019)

postman said:


> Had we been in the 1960's or early 70's,Scotland might have had a good team.Every top FIRST DIVISION club,had a fair share of Scottish players.Off the top of my head i cannot think of a top quality Scottish footballer playing for the top six teams in the Prem League,so that gives Scotland no chance at all of being a force in World Football,and i can see England going the same way.Yer problem is foreign coaches.Everything is instant,buy in and get an instant team.Nobody is allowed to build,going to be good to see how Ole goes on at United.



Andrew Robertson?


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2019)

Slick said:


> I remember them too but never truly understood the goalkeeper thing as I felt our keepers were far from the worst.
> 
> We've always been able to produce great individuals and we will again. Great teams is probably out with our reach for the moment.



In my lifetime I can't think of a bad Scottish goalkeeper. I'm 33, for context. Plenty of shite English ones though.


----------



## Slick (19 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> In my lifetime I can't think of a bad Scottish goalkeeper. I'm 33, for context. Plenty of shite English ones though.


I'm a bit older but remember the Girvan lighthouse as I'm sure you know but I wasn't entirely sure on Alan Roughs credentials.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2019)

I remember Andy Goram when he kept goal for Oldham , he also played Cricket for Moorside CC at the time , bit of an all rounder ,


----------



## Slick (19 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> I remember Andy Goram when he kept goal for Oldham , he also played Cricket for Moorside CC at the time , bit of an all rounder ,


Probably the best goal keeper I've ever seen. The flying pig as he was known.


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Probably the best goal keeper I've ever seen. The flying pig as he was known.



Can't disagree with that. Goram was absolutely class. For his build, his agility was ridiculous.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2019)

"Two Andy Gorams, there's only two Andy Gorams" (after the papers said he was suffering from schizophrenia) 

I remember McLoy swinging from the crossbar at Hampden after letting another one in. 

Rough was ok but can't be forgiven for Peru. And that bloody haircut.


----------



## Slick (19 May 2019)

Big McLoy had some record, although I do remember the crossbar hang, against Eberdeen was it?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2019)

Aye, Scottish Cup final I think.


----------



## pjd57 (19 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Big McLoy had some record, although I do remember the crossbar hang, against Eberdeen was it?


Spoke very well about his good friend and golf buddy Stevie Chalmers recently.
Seems a decent big guy.

My football memories of him are mostly picking the ball out the net.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The game now needs a European Super League. The gulf between the financial haves and the have nots has become too great and will probably grow even more. Best to cut the biggest clubs loose and return to some sort of competitive league domestic fans can enjoy.


I can't see that happening any time soon. Every game would have a crowd of about 90% home fans, fans would have to take a day off work for every midweek match, the expense would be far too much for the ordinary fan. 
I think what we need is a fairer distribution of the TV money coming into the game. All premiership clubs should get the same amount. That way the lower teams would be able to afford better players. The rich clubs would still have their off-field revenues to boost their share, so they wouldn't suffer unduly. Quite a few clubs near the top are only short of a couple of players, so this might enable them to break into the top tier.


----------



## ozboz (20 May 2019)

just Heard on Sky news Bale is on £600,000 a week , and still got time to go on his contract ,


----------



## Slick (20 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Spoke very well about his good friend and golf buddy Stevie Chalmers recently.
> Seems a decent big guy.
> 
> *My football memories of him are mostly picking the ball out the net*.


Harsh. 

I don't really remember that but I know he played in a team that were no strangers to defeat. 

Sometimes difficult to judge a goalkeeper, as most of them are only ever going to be as good as the defenders in front of them.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Harsh.
> 
> I don't really remember that but I know he played in a team that were no strangers to defeat.
> 
> Sometimes difficult to judge a goalkeeper, as most of them are only ever going to be as good as the defenders in front of them.


Have to agree with that. Like Allison at Lpool. I do believe he is a big step up from Mignolet or Karius but they never had the chance to play behind this much improved defence.


----------



## ozboz (21 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Need to find a new captain though
> 
> Vincent Kompany: Manchester City captain to leave after 11 years
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48325845



A big pair of boots to fill , my choices would be KdB or Stones , but Stones is not having such a good time of it at the mo , Vinnie has backed Bernardo Siva , a lot of fans fancy Laporte to get it , but most of us favour Kd B, he is vocal and leads by example , but like Vinnie he has had a lot of time away through Injury,


----------



## Spartak (23 May 2019)

As a Norwich City supporter this is classic from Mick McCarthy.....


View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2507816459241973&id=238285906195051


----------



## Slick (26 May 2019)

Exciting fixture today at Love Street if the quality was a bit suspect. 

United really should have lost 2 men to red cards before St Mirren lost their one shining light to another dodgy decision. 

Further drama when United failed to score a single penalty with a mixture of great goalkeeping and horrendous decision making.

All in all a pretty good day for the Buddies, but they will have to improve to avoid going down next season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 May 2019)

Watching the highlights of the Charlton - Sunderland League 1 play offs tonight, Sunderland have a player called Max Power. Either his old man was a petrol head, a comedian or he had never heard of the magazine.


----------



## R_nger (27 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Watching the highlights of the Charlton - Sunderland League 1 play offs tonight, Sunderland have a player called Max Power. Either his old man was a petrol head, a comedian or he had never heard of the magazine.


Hmm, I wonder if he's related to Will, who finished 5th in the Indy 500 yesterday


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

A pity Sunderland didn't go up. Two Wembley losses in one season,the latter being so important! Ah well,i suppose it means another sell out when Accy play them next season and with Tranmere winning the League 2 play off we have another local(ish) club as well. Both clubs will bring more than Charlton and Newport who won and lost their play offs respectively, so from a gates revenue perspective the play offs have been kind to Stanley,even though we didn't take part in them. Not forgetting Portsmouth staying in League 1, which will mean about 1000 visiting fans equalling around £25,000 in gate receipts and spending at the bar and pie and burger stall.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2019)

Not sure I agree with these play offs.
I realise it brings revenue and excitement for the fans and I have enjoyed watching the games but it just seems wrong in some ways eg Tranmere (my 2nd team when I was a yoof) were in 6th place but are going up. 3rd place are not going up.
Similar today......Derby are 6th but could go up while Leeds in 3rd place are not.
So 2 things seem wrong........
1) to me the team that battle all year to
finish 3rd DESERVE to go up. The
team that finished 6th imo dont
2) the team that finished 3rd eg Leeds
are better equiped to survive in the
prem than eg Derby.
I will be rooting for Derby for several reasons, as I was rooting for Tranmere but I really feel for those that were actually 3rd and imo more deserving.
Blimey, I am knackered after typing that so dont blame you if you think its a load of tosh


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2019)

The Scottish playoffs are a lot better I think, if a little drawn out. Fourth plays third in the Championship, for the right to play second, the winner of that game going on to play 11th from the top flight. Obviously the Premiership side has the advantage with less games played, but it does mean that if you've finished fourth and get promoted you've bloody well earned it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 May 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The Scottish playoffs are a lot better I think, if a little drawn out. Fourth plays third in the Championship, for the right to play second, the winner of that game going on to play 11th from the top flight. Obviously the Premiership side has the advantage with less games played, but it does mean that if you've finished fourth and get promoted you've bloody well earned it.



Strongly disagree. It's ridiculous that in a 10 team league, 4th has a chance of promotion. Playoffs should be 2nd top in Championship against 2nd bottom in Premiership over one game at a neutral venue.


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Strongly disagree. It's ridiculous that in a 10 team league, 4th has a chance of promotion. Playoffs should be 2nd top in Championship against 2nd bottom in Premiership over one game at a neutral venue.



I agree with you there, I just meant that despite it being a flawed system it's better than the English version.


----------



## craigwend (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure I agree with these play offs.
> I realise it brings revenue and excitement for the fans and I have enjoyed watching the games but it just seems wrong in some ways eg Tranmere (my 2nd team when I was a yoof) were in 6th place but are going up. 3rd place are not going up.
> Similar today......Derby are 6th but could go up while Leeds in 3rd place are not.
> So 2 things seem wrong........
> ...


Interesting and thought provoking points, challenges the Sky based pantomime... However you lost the argument when forwarded L**d* and DESERVE in the same proposition


----------



## Cavalol (27 May 2019)

Bit sorry for super Franky Lampard today, but Villa deserved the win. Shouldn't really want Villa to do well after they beat Chester in the League Cup semis circa 1975, but I do quite like them.


----------



## pjd57 (27 May 2019)

3 × 3


----------



## downesy (27 May 2019)

I agree with a lot of the points about the playoffs , but these are the rules and you know them at seasons start.
I am obviously very very happy about the play off system onwards and upwards.. up the Villa
Ps @Cavalol I have a soft spot for Chester it's where I met my wife :-)


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Shouldn't really want Villa to do well after they beat Chester in the League Cup


I suppose one could say that Derby's defeat is payback for unfairly knocking Accy Stanley out of the FA Cup this season.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

downesy said:


> I agree with a lot of the points about the playoffs , but these are the rules and you know them at seasons start.
> I am obviously very very happy about the play off system onwards and upwards.. up the Villa
> Ps @Cavalol I have a soft spot for Chester it's where I met my wife :-)


Is "soft spot" and "met my wife" not an oxymoron ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure I agree with these play offs.
> I realise it brings revenue and excitement for the fans and I have enjoyed watching the games but it just seems wrong in some ways eg Tranmere (my 2nd team when I was a yoof) were in 6th place but are going up. 3rd place are not going up.
> Similar today......Derby are 6th but could go up while Leeds in 3rd place are not.
> So 2 things seem wrong........
> ...



I don't like them at all for precisely the reasons that you cite.

I think that Leeds were hard done by this season.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2019)

We played well (esp' second half) and deserved that - not too bad a season after all.


----------



## Beebo (29 May 2019)

Very sad to see a stadium with so many empty seats. 
UEFA need to have a long look at themselves. 
Apparently that stadium is being used in Euro 2020, twinned in the same group stage as Rome. How do they expect fans to travel from Rome to Baku for group matches.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> Very sad to see a stadium with so many empty seats.
> UEFA need to have a long look at themselves.
> Apparently that stadium is being used in Euro 2020, twinned in the same group stage as Rome. How do they expect fans to travel from Rome to Baku for group matches.



It was just ridiculous of EUEFA to select that venue - horrible stadium too; I don't like stadiums where the fans are located so far from the pitch.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> Very sad to see a stadium with so many empty seats.
> UEFA need to have a long look at themselves.
> Apparently that stadium is being used in Euro 2020, twinned in the same group stage as Rome. How do they expect fans to travel from Rome to Baku for group matches.




Even Roman had to spunge cash off him Mum to go


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2019)

Do any of you know if tonight's final is on the internet? Someone told me it's on you tube. I don't have BT Sport and I don't fancy going to a rowdy pub to watch it.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do any of you know if tonight's final is on the internet? Someone told me it's on you tube. I don't have BT Sport and I don't fancy going to a rowdy pub to watch it.


It's on Bt sports channel on youtube. I have bt broadband so I did watch Chelsea aresnel the other night on it . My YouTube homepage has an advert for it hope you can watch it this way


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> It's on Bt sports channel on youtube.



Thanks! A bit of a dumb question,but does that mean i'll be able to access it,as I have Sky broadband.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks! A bit of a dumb question,but does that mean i'll be able to access it,as I have Sky broadband.


Don't now for sure ? You will be able to get YouTube but by sports channel I don't know


----------



## StuAff (1 Jun 2019)

Sad news: Jose Antonio Reyes, formerly of Arsenal, has died in a car accident. There will be a minute's silence at the match in Madrid tonight.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks! A bit of a dumb question,but does that mean i'll be able to access it,as I have Sky broadband.


Live stream will be here (direct link) from 6pm...


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2019)

StuAff said:


> Live stream will be here (direct link) from 6pm...


Ok,thanks!


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2019)

It's also being shown on Virgin for free..


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2019)

StuAff said:


> Live stream will be here (direct link) from 6pm...


Thanks...will cast from iPad (BT sport app via Apple TV is well flaky)
...actually even better direct to YT app on TV


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2019)

StuAff said:


> Sad news: Jose Antonio Reyes, formerly of Arsenal, has died in a car accident. There will be a minute's silence at the match in Madrid tonight.


Horrid news


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jun 2019)

StuAff said:


> Live stream will be here (direct link) from 6pm...


Brilliant, cheers for that


----------



## MarkF (1 Jun 2019)

vickster said:


> Horrid news



Yikes 35! Still, it was a good life.

Been on the razzle all day in Leeds, settling down to watch the game. Working tomorrow and l expect Liverpool to win, but ever the optimist, Spuds might and thus send me to work happy. COYS.


----------



## Seevio (1 Jun 2019)

I'm looking forward to the post match interviews. Depending on who wins I want to see...

Klopp spouting an endless stream of F-bombs while speaking in an increasingly unintelligible German accent. The BT Sport host apologises for the rest of the evening. Once the media beep it out enough to replay the interview, it turns out that the beeps are morse code for the lyrics of You'll never walk alone.

Or...

The interviewer spends a fruitless 20 minutes trying to interview Pochettino. Every time he is asked a question, the spurs manager breaks out in uncontrollable sobbing.


----------



## MarkF (1 Jun 2019)

Omg, what a turgid load of nothingness!


----------



## Beebo (1 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Omg, what a turgid load of nothingness!


The commentators are saying it is too hot for the players to play at their usual pace.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

It's s not a great advert for the English game, is it.


----------



## MarkF (1 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> It's s not a great advert for the English game, is it.



Nope, it's got even worse, but at least l can take a toilet break without worrying...

As much as l loathe Liverpool, if Spurs can't score then l'd prefer them to score a "real" goal, a garbage game won on a non penalty is not good.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Nope, it's got even worse, but at least l can take a toilet break without worrying...
> 
> As much as l loathe Liverpool, if Spurs can't score then l'd prefer them to score a "real" goal, a garbage game won on a non penalty is not good.


Eric Dier is warming up now. God help us if that's the cavalry


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Nope, it's got even worse, but at least l can take a toilet break without worrying...
> 
> As much as l loathe Liverpool, if Spurs can't score then l'd prefer them to score a "real" goal, a garbage game won on a non penalty is not good.


You just got your wish


----------



## StuAff (1 Jun 2019)

Origi does tend to score at opportune times!


----------



## MarkF (1 Jun 2019)

vickster said:


> You just got your wish



Great finish. Worst CL final ever, what a load of rubbish.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Great finish. Worst CL final ever, what a load of rubbish.


One of the six worst?


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2019)

It would have been a tall order for either of them to do better than their semi final games. Two weeks since they played and it looked like it.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2019)

No bitterness from Glenn Hoddle in his comments eh


----------



## Slick (1 Jun 2019)

Poor game for sure but well done Liverpool who were worthy winners in the end.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jun 2019)

Ben Gallop (head of radio and digital for BBC Sport) was on the late planeload of 250 Spurs fans that got massively delayed at Stansted. They got into Madrid not long before kick-off. Passport control got them through ASAP, police closed off the traffic to get them from terminal to buses..then Ben's driver managed to take them round the same roundabout three times. By the time they got into the stadium, it was 1-0. Three hours after landing, back at the airport, return flight cancelled. 'But you still have to love football'.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Omg, what a turgid load of nothingness!


This can't be good for you Mark. Bradford relegated to the bottom division and Liverpool winning the Champions League.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jun 2019)

That was never a penalty.

I'm tempted to say 'we wuz robbed', but we weren't.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2019)

I gave up the you tube link after it buffered about 5 times (the first time being the most annoying as I missed the penalty  ) and the players seemed to have coloured smoke flares Red Arrow style following them. I went down that rowdy pub and watched the second half. Not much better a pic' down there,as the lights in the pub were reflecting off the screen,but at least there was more atmosphere to the game than watching it on my laptop at home. The highlight of the pub visit was seeing some Mancs (when i say Mancs I always mean the red ones,not the sky blue ones)looking sooo upset at the result!!


----------



## PaulB (2 Jun 2019)

Last night.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2019)

Fair play to Klopp and Liverpool. The lesser of 2 evils won.


----------



## postman (2 Jun 2019)

Not a classic,poor game.glad of var though.Everything from shirt pulling is going to be seen to.Soon they will understand this and we might get a better game of flowing football.I am glad for Klopp.Van Dyk was interviewed by the police after the game,was was he doing with £140 million in his back pocket.Kane and Dele .


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Omg, what a turgid load of nothingness!


Would you have said that if Spurs had won though 
TBF it was the worst final I can recall. I can only assume it was a combination of......
3 weeks since last game
Very hot and humid
Lpool could only beat the team in front of them (tongue in cheek).
BTW......where is that apology


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2019)

I wouldn't say it was the worse final there's been. I know you'd have to be pretty old(like Dave 7 ) to have seen them all,but I seem to recall some dire finals over the years. I suppose we had two great semis so we should remember those not the final itself from this year's competition.

World Cups seem to have boring non eventful finals. Remember the one in 1990 between West Germany and Argentina?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Jun 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Fair play to Klopp and Liverpool. The lesser of 2 evils won.



Exactly


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I gave up the you tube link after it buffered about 5 times (the first time being the most annoying as I missed the penalty  ) and the players seemed to have coloured smoke flares Red Arrow style following them.


I lasted about ten minutes for the same reason, it was a lousy feed.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wouldn't say it was the worse final there's been. I know you'd have to be pretty old(like Dave 7 ) to have seen them all,but I seem to recall some dire finals over the years. I suppose we had two great semis so we should remember those not the final itself from this year's competition.
> 
> World Cups seem to have boring non eventful finals. Remember the one in 1990 between West Germany and Argentina?


The difference is, at my age I cant remember them


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2019)

Watched it in a Manchester boozer with @theclaud 

Whilst it wasn't a great game, when we've all forgotten about the details, it will still show Liverpool as Winner of the Champions League, and that's what really matters


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2019)

As a Spurs supporter I thought the game overall was pretty poor. Spurs had the greater possession but couldn't get the final ball right. Kane was nowhere in the game, I wouldn't of started him. As for the penalty, as the rules now state, any contact with the arm/hand will be deemed a foul and a penalty awarded. Liverpool got the goals, well done to them.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> As a Spurs supporter I thought the game overall was pretty poor. Spurs had the greater possession but couldn't get the final ball right. Kane was nowhere in the game, I wouldn't of started him. As for the penalty, as the rules now state, any contact with the arm/hand will be deemed a foul and a penalty awarded. Liverpool got the goals, well done to them.


Nice comment.
Spurs made the error of starting Kane and imo Firminho should not have started.
The second it happened I shouted "penalty". It really was a school boy error.
Cant put my finger on why but was confident of a win from shortly after the start.


----------



## PaulB (2 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Watched it in a Manchester boozer with @theclaud
> 
> Whilst it wasn't a great game, when we've all forgotten about the details, it will still show Liverpool as Winner of the Champions League, and that's what really matters


Had it been played two weeks ago, no-one would be belly-aching about the quality of the football. Having finished a marathon season, taking three weeks off playing competitive football and then being asked to raise your game again for one last go was a great folly. Liverpool would have won three weeks/two weeks/one week ago because the defence is air-tight and Spurs wouldn't have scored had the game still been going on now.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jun 2019)

The Liverpool player was playing for that penalty. He saw the outstretched arm and deliberately kicked the ball at the player. If you see a replay, just look where the ball would have gone if it hadn't hit the defender. There was nobody there to pass to.

But it worked because current handball rules are ridiculous. The defenders don't have time to get arms out of the way when they are that close to a ball kicked at them. I thought handball had to be deliberate? Obviously not these days.

Rough decision for Spurs so early in the game (and I say that as a Gooner).


----------



## Cavalol (2 Jun 2019)

Klopp is a fantastic manager. He's bought the best out in some players who may be aren't the greatest, he motivates, he's (seemingly) always happy, he's passionate and he's very likeable. I still want/ed them to lose, though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I thought handball had to be deliberate? Obviously not these days.
> 
> Rough decision for Spurs so early in the game (and I say that as a Gooner).


The "Deliberate" aspect to handball has always been a bit of a fallacy. It is accepted that if your arm was outstretched from your body contact with the ball makes it an offence, unless you were so close you did not have time to get it out of the way. Although in this case I do think it was very harsh as the ball appeared to hit his shoulder as much as his arm.

Tottenham proved that picking an iconic player when they are not match fit is a big mistake, as has been seen many times before. They got to the final without him and they should have played it without him.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2019)




----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2019)

A key difference: Poch left his underperformers (well, worst underperformers) on the pitch, whereas Klopp subbed Firmino & Wijnaldum. And Origi did the supersub thing again...Regardless of the penalty decision (and the ref was following UEFA guidelines), Spurs were wasteful of their possession- not that Allison and the Liverpool defence let them use it properly. Guardiola expects Man City to perform even better next season. Hard to see LFC not improving too…it's whether any of the chasing pack can, er, chase them.....


----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2019)

Oh yes, there was a great quote, that I'd not heard before, in the Ch4 documentary about the two managers on Thursday. Klopp made a brief appearance at the LFC TV Christmas party in 2015, being interviewed. Asked if he felt like a Scouser, he replied 'Yeah- I've got a purple wheelie bin'.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jun 2019)

defy-one said:


> Opinions count for shoot .... liverpool have been struggling for many years and will never be a top 4 club again.
> You'll never walk alone or own your own home .... walk on walk on!


I thought this was twaddle even then. League finishes since then: 2, 6 (Suarez sold, a couple of terrible runs), 8 (another lousy run at the beginning leading to Rodgers' sacking and some German bloke coming in), 4, 4, 2. And two European finals and a League Cup final, before Saturday night. They want that ******* perch back (actually equal with Man Utd on major honours again).


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> The "Deliberate" aspect to handball has always been a bit of a fallacy. It is accepted that if your arm was outstretched from your body contact with the ball makes it an offence, unless you were so close you did not have time to get it out of the way. Although in this case I do think it was very harsh as the ball appeared to hit his shoulder as much as his arm.
> 
> Tottenham proved that picking an iconic player when they are not match fit is a big mistake, as has been seen many times before. They got to the final without him and they should have played it without him.


I did see a slow motion replay which shows the ball clearly hit his chest first and his bicep a slit second later - but after that it sort of rolled down his arm as he was lowering it. I think he was too close to be able to get out of the way but he _was_ at fault for holding his arm out and giving the guy a chance to kick the ball at it!


----------



## MarkF (3 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Would you have said that if Spurs had won though
> TBF it was the worst final I can recall. I can only assume it was a combination of......
> 3 weeks since last game
> Very hot and humid
> ...



Yes l would have. Although l like to wind up a bit, l don't have any love for Spurs. I took the day off as annual leave to enjoy what l genuinely thought would be a good game.


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Jun 2019)

The game was pretty rubbish, I spent most of the time browsing Google for places to stay in Bergamo - however -Athletico's stadium looked superb, really impressive !


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jun 2019)

I think that of the four English teams in the two finals only one team actually turned up - and they only did that in the second half.


----------



## ozboz (3 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I think that of the four English teams in the two finals only one team actually turned up - and they only did that in the second half.



I take it you are on about Chelsea which is basically what my Chelsea fan base mates said , I left the Pub at half time on Saturday, which I havnt done on a final of the magnitude the CL final usually is ,


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jun 2019)

ozboz said:


> I take it you are on about Chelsea which is basically what my Chelsea fan base mates said , I left the Pub at half time on Saturday, which I havnt done on a final of the magnitude the CL final usually is ,


Yes I was referring to them. I was watching the match and turned it off when the second goal went in.

Actually I should have put money on that match because I told a neighbour the day before that two things would happen if we didn't score first - Giroud and Hazard would both score. I was pleased for Giroud though (being an ex-Arsenal player).

In this summer transfer window I don't want to read anything about Arsenal chasing forwards or midfielders. We should be spending any available money on a solid defence. I think there will be a few players leaving too.


----------



## Beebo (6 Jun 2019)

WTF England "fans" rioting in Portugal, total embrassment for the whole country.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48538731


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2019)

Beebo said:


> WTF England "fans" rioting in Portugal, total embrassment for the whole country.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48538731




It never really goes away unfortunately


----------



## Stephenite (6 Jun 2019)

The Russians appear to be quite good at dissuading this type of behaviour.


----------



## Slick (6 Jun 2019)

Beebo said:


> WTF England "fans" rioting in Portugal, total embrassment for the whole country.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48538731


I never read the story just watched the footage and I always feel sometimes the reputations of some fans can go before them. 

That said, I've no idea what happened here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jun 2019)

Well we won't have anymore embarrassing stuff,unless it kicks off tonight,as England are out. Apparently John Stones played like a fecking donkey!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jun 2019)

They've just said that Holland have played sublime football. This from a nation that didn't qualify for the last 2 major tournaments. They have a crap national side for 4 years then rebuild into a 'very good team'. England don't have good or bad periods. They're consistently average.


----------



## Slow But Determined (6 Jun 2019)

Beebo said:


> WTF England "fans" rioting in Portugal, total embrassment for the whole country.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48538731



Wonder if the English FA will be as vocal about sanctions as they were a few weeks back....not!!


----------



## MarkF (6 Jun 2019)

Stephenite said:


> The Russians appear to be quite good at dissuading this type of behaviour.



Why don't the FA just spend a few hundred quid sponsoring 5 or 6 top Russian hoolies to "police" these 1000's of Brit fakers?


----------



## MarkF (6 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well we won't have anymore embarrassing stuff,unless it kicks off tonight,as England are out. Apparently John Stones played like a fecking donkey!



English fans cannot wait to hound a "non hoofer" after a bad game, nothing changes there. If Maguire had made those mistakes he'd have "learnt from it". Stones being a total oddball, being English and a footballing defender, will cop it


----------



## Slow But Determined (6 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Why don't the FA just spend a few hundred quid sponsoring 5 or 6 top Russian hoolies to "police" these 1000's of Brit fakers?



That should read English fakers surely, I feel sure that when the Celtic contingent of the UK play this weekend there will not be scenes like this.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jun 2019)

England now play Switzerland in a third place play off on Sunday afternoon. Who will be 'up for it' I ask? Ah well,i suppose third place in the Nations League is better than nowt. Just slightly better though.


----------



## MarkF (6 Jun 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> That should read English fakers surely, I feel sure that when the Celtic contingent of the UK play this weekend there will not be scenes like this.



You are right, l am Irish and get muddled up sometimes, useless English hoolies it is


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jun 2019)

Identify them and take their passports away. Or risk them doing it again. Its not rocket science.


----------



## PaulB (7 Jun 2019)

Continuous booing of the finest defender who's ever played in this country showed the mentality of the dregs who go abroad to watch England. They deserve what they got.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2019)

Cmon the Lionesses


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> Continuous booing of the finest defender who's ever played in this country showed the mentality of the dregs who go abroad to watch England. They deserve what they got.


Talking of defending...


----------



## PaulB (7 Jun 2019)

Life is very tough for clubs outside the Premiership. Coventry City will have to play all their 'home' games next season outside Coventry -https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/footbal...a69Jh6POrjGUWjP62_JnKH1W_n5QZY15az1sRkR5W_M7g

We've got clubs like Bury and Bolton who are limping on with players and staff going unpaid, clubs playing to 2/3rd 1/2 empty stadiums (no, I refuse) while fans are sitting at home watching Premier and Champions league games in the comfort of their own homes. Some clubs will not survive until 2020.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> Life is very tough for clubs outside the Premiership. Coventry City will have to play all their 'home' games next season outside Coventry -https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/footbal...a69Jh6POrjGUWjP62_JnKH1W_n5QZY15az1sRkR5W_M7g
> 
> We've got clubs like Bury and Bolton who are limping on with players and staff going unpaid, clubs playing to 2/3rd 1/2 empty stadiums (no, I refuse) while fans are sitting at home watching Premier and Champions league games in the comfort of their own homes. Some clubs will not survive until 2020.


Meanwhile in Scotland, where apparently football is $hite , Celtic have sold out their season tickets for next season already.


----------



## Slow But Determined (8 Jun 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Meanwhile in Scotland, where apparently football is $hite , Celtic have sold out their season tickets for next season already.



Yes and I am on a waiting list to see if I can get squeezed in at Cliftonhill.


----------



## Slick (8 Jun 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Meanwhile in Scotland, where apparently football is $hite , Celtic have sold out their season tickets for next season already.


It's a different league but the same principle applies up here.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> It's a different league but the same principle applies up here.


Football on TV has little appeal to me.
If I am not at a game it takes something special for me to sit and watch it on telly.

But I know a lot of people claim to be fans of various clubs and never set foot in a ground.


----------



## Slick (8 Jun 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Football on TV has little appeal to me.
> If I am not at a game it takes something special for me to sit and watch it on telly.
> 
> But I know a lot of people claim to be fans of various clubs and never set foot in a ground.


Exactly, but it still brings in the cash especially for the top clubs. I've said it lots of times and football should be played at 3 o'clock on a Saturday.


----------



## Beebo (8 Jun 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48568007
Justin Edinburgh. 
Dead at 49. Tragic.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jun 2019)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## PaulB (9 Jun 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Football on TV has little appeal to me.
> If I am not at a game it takes something special for me to sit and watch it on telly.
> 
> But I know a lot of people claim to be fans of various clubs and never set foot in a ground.



We are of the same mind here.

I'm not THAT in to football but I have a life-long love of Liverpool FC and the only thing that stirs my soul about the game is when I'm standing* on the Kop (other stadiums exist - I was at one last Saturday night for example) watching the team (absolutely fabulous now) play and willing them on.

The so-called 'fans' (we have two who work with us, one in Cambridge and one in Bristol) of certain teams they have no links with whatsoever but still claim to 'support'! That boils my piss that does.



* Yes, we do.


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Jun 2019)

Feeling very excluded by the all female presenter and pundit combination in Eng v Sco.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jun 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> Feeling very excluded by the all female presenter and pundit combination in Eng v Sco.


Makes a welcome change from the usual mob of cliché driven bores.

And it was a great game to watch too.


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Makes a welcome change from the usual mob of cliché driven bores.
> 
> And it was a great game to watch too.


Great game is pushing it a bit far.

Penalty decisions are ruining the game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jun 2019)

I see the England men won the penalty shoot out for third place in the Couldn't Care Less Cup.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I see the England men won the penalty shoot out for third place in the Couldn't Care Less Cup.


Yeah but if England had won it we'd be crowing contently yes?


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> We are of the same mind here.
> 
> I'm not THAT in to football but I have a life-long love of Liverpool FC and the only thing that stirs my soul about the game is when I'm standing* on the Kop (other stadiums exist - I was at one last Saturday night for example) watching the team (absolutely fabulous now) play and willing them on.
> 
> ...


Hmmm....
Why shouldn't people support a club from afar, if they so wish? Might be their only option. I'm two miles from Fratton Park, I'm a lifelong fan, but I've been to two games, ever. Still my club, still (in the nicest possible terms) wish the lot down the road to be reduced to their correct place in the local pecking order. According to some, that isn't enough. I'm still also fond of a few other clubs in various parts of the world, because they have a decent ethos, a proper code of ethics regarding business and their communities, and (heaven forbid) try and play decent football. Wouldn't claim to be a fan of them, but I'll follow their results and be glad when they do well. And someone can have been born and live their entire lives thousands of miles away from a club and still feel a genuine passion for them.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> We are of the same mind here.
> 
> I'm not THAT in to football but I have a life-long love of Liverpool FC and the only thing that stirs my soul about the game is when I'm standing* on the Kop (other stadiums exist - I was at one last Saturday night for example) watching the team (absolutely fabulous now) play and willing them on.
> 
> ...



Utter Toshacks!

You only support Liverpool United because they are rich and successful. Otherwise your love of football would be lavished upon your local park/pub/sunday school team.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jun 2019)

Stephenite said:


> Utter Toshacks!
> 
> You only support Liverpool United because they are rich and successful. Otherwise your love of football would be lavished upon your local park/pub/sunday school team.




Firstly, there's no such team. Secondly, it's not 'support', it's a love embedded in my very DNA and came with my mother's milk. D, I've been going for 55 years and still get that same thrill every time I enter the sacred portals of the cathedral of passion - I don't think they were 'rich and successful' 55 years ago, that started with hope. And J, you didn't read my comments before spouting forth.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jun 2019)

Thought the English women yesterday were faster and fitter than the Scots - some of the play from the back and overlapping on the wings was excellent but the rehearsed goal routines were cringey. The playacting, timewasting and harassing the ref by the English in the second half was really noticeable because it wasn't there in the first half - a part of the men's game they can do without. Surprised they have a male coach too.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Thought the English women yesterday were faster and fitter than the Scots - some of the play from the back and overlapping on the wings was excellent but the rehearsed goal routines were cringey. The playacting, timewasting and harassing the ref by the English in the second half was really noticeable because it wasn't there in the first half - a part of the men's game they can do without. Surprised they have a male coach too.



As far as I know, the only female coach of England has been Hope Powell.

ETA - I was wrong, a quick Google turns up Mo Marley who was in charge for a year, albeit on an interim basis.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jun 2019)

Footballer's autobiographies are normally dull and boring but I've got two on the go at the moment and they are both excellent. 

The Kevin Keegan one reflects a long and varied career over a long period of time and the many changes in football in that time. A lot to reflect on in this one. I'm reading the Keegan one while I'm listening to the Peter Crouch one read by the player himself. This one's funny; self-deprecating and poking fun at himself it also contains valuable advice for would-be footballers on how to conduct themselves at various stages of development all from his own sometime bitter experiences such as buying a jumper he liked without asking for the price. When he was informed it cost £800, even he, a multi-millionaire at that time baulked not so much at the cost, but by his naivety in pressing ahead with the purchase without bothering to look at the price ticket. 

Two footballers who've bucked the trend and written autobiographies worth reading.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2019)

The Pirlo and Zlatan ones are a good laugh too. I read one about Collina too which I remember being excellent.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2019)

StuAff said:


> Hmmm....
> Why shouldn't people support a club from afar, if they so wish? Might be their only option. I'm two miles from Fratton Park, I'm a lifelong fan, but I've been to two games, ever. Still my club, still (in the nicest possible terms) wish the lot down the road to be reduced to their correct place in the local pecking order. According to some, that isn't enough. I'm still also fond of a few other clubs in various parts of the world, because they have a decent ethos, a proper code of ethics regarding business and their communities, and (heaven forbid) try and play decent football. Wouldn't claim to be a fan of them, but I'll follow their results and be glad when they do well. And someone can have been born and live their entire lives thousands of miles away from a club and still feel a genuine passion for them.


I've been to one or two Liverpool games when I was younger and I have to say, I didn't actually enjoy it so never went again and now it's so expensive that even if I wanted too I wouldn't go. I've always been a lpool supporter though, used to live near Melwood and would go up and watch them train when it was half term and holidays back in the 70's but I'm well aware that lots of fans follow them home and away and love going, it's a passion and commitment I don't have, I still want them to win though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jun 2019)

I'd love to read the Crouch book and I might have a look for Keegan's as well. He comes across as intelligent and honest in his opinions.

Have you read any of the "Secret footballer" books? They give an insight to the game that you don't find anywhere else.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> I've been to one or two Liverpool games when I was younger and I have to say, I didn't actually enjoy it so never went again and now it's so expensive that even if I wanted too I wouldn't go. I've always been a lpool supporter though, used to live near Melwood and would go up and watch them train when it was half term and holidays back in the 70's but I'm well aware that lots of fans follow them home and away and love going, it's a passion and commitment I don't have, I still want them to win though.



If you support big clubs like Liverpool you have an excuse not to go,like not being able to get tickets and if you can the cost of them,but if you support small clubs like Accrington you're expected to go and watch them. People think it's only a few quid to watch them 'so what's the excuse not to go' they'll say. I toyed with the idea of buying an 'early bird' season ticket that'd work out at £9.50 a match compared to £20 on the door,though with my old looking face I get away with paying £15 concession rates (65 and over). I decided not to buy one. I'll pick my matches next season as opposed to feeling that I have to go to every game to make the season ticket worthwhile. Besides,come the winter I just can't hack standing there in 5 and below Celsius for over 2 hours anymore.


----------



## Slick (11 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> If you support big clubs like Liverpool you have an excuse not to go,like not being able to get tickets and if you can the cost of them,but if you support small clubs like Accrington you're expected to go and watch them. People think it's only a few quid to watch them 'so what's the excuse not to go' they'll say. I toyed with the idea of buying an 'early bird' season ticket that'd work out at £9.50 a match compared to £20 on the door,though with my old looking face I get away with paying £15 concession rates (65 and over). I decided not to buy one. I'll pick my matches next season as opposed to feeling that I have to go to every game to make the season ticket worthwhile. Besides,come the winter I just can't hack standing there in 5 and below Celsius for over 2 hours anymore.


Quite right Accy, pick and choose is the way to go.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd love to read the Crouch book and I might have a look for Keegan's as well. He comes across as intelligent and honest in his opinions.
> 
> Have you read any of the "Secret footballer" books? They give an insight to the game that you don't find anywhere else.




You should read both. Entertaining, funny and educational.

And I read the first Secret Footballer and you're quite right about an insight into the game you don't find anywhere else. I particularly liked the bit where members of one team bumped in to members of a Spanish team in a restaurant in the US - where players would go as they could be fairly sure not to be recognised there. Someone announced a game where one team paid the bills of everyone present and the other team had to do something more generous - they bought everyone present the most expensive Champagne and on it went, each team raising the stakes for the other one to trump! I'd love to have been in that restaurant and the beneficiary of such largess on that night.


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2019)

Tonight Matthew i watched USA v Thailand.Going to say the play of the American team was top quality,i had a soft spot for Thailand and felt sorry for them.Technique from America top notch.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2019)

I didn't watch that match but generally speaking I don't care much for games which are so very one sided (unless its my team that are winning!). I think a team should ease up a bit once they get 6-0 up, because a) the game is won and they don't need to push for more, and b) they could end up looking like bullies who just want to humiliate a much weaker team.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I didn't watch that match but generally speaking I don't care much for games which are so very one sided (unless its my team that are winning!). I think a team should ease up a bit once they get 6-0 up, because a) the game is won and they don't need to push for more, and b) they could end up looking like bullies who just want to humiliate a much weaker team.



What are they meant to do though? Just tap it around? If I was in the stands I'd be pretty hacked off if I ended up watching a training match. Also, I'd be more annoyed as a player if my opponent was just going through the motions.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> What are they meant to do though? Just tap it around? If I was in the stands I'd be pretty hacked off if I ended up watching a training match. Also, I'd be more annoyed as a player if my opponent was just going through the motions.


Fair point but they do have many more matches to play, as they are favourites to go all the way to the final. Conserving energy might not be a bad thing. Being 6-0 down I don't think Thailand would worry about not getting thrashed.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Fair point but they do have many more matches to play, as they are favourites to go all the way to the final. Conserving energy might not be a bad thing. Being 6-0 down I don't think Thailand would worry about not getting thrashed.



True. But the US barely needed to get out of second gear and for all they are an excellent side, Thailand are nowhere near ready to be competing at that level. I'm all for expanding the game, but simply adding more spaces into international tournaments is not the way to do it.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> True. But the US barely needed to get out of second gear and for all they are an excellent side, Thailand are nowhere near ready to be competing at that level. I'm all for expanding the game, but simply adding more spaces into international tournaments is not the way to do it.


I agree. Even though it gives lesser teams a chance to play in a big tournament, its not always a good thing for their morale. Imagine how they must feel now, because they must know the USA didn't even need to try and they still won by such an enormous margin. They must feel like giving the game up.

There should maybe be a second tournament for the 'no hope' teams. They would do better in that and the main WC would also benefit from being more competitive, with (on paper) more skills and better games being shown.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I didn't watch that match but generally speaking I don't care much for games which are so very one sided (unless its my team that are winning!). I think a team should ease up a bit once they get 6-0 up, because a) the game is won and they don't need to push for more, and b) they could end up looking like bullies who just want to humiliate a much weaker team.


I enjoyed it. The USA were playing like a team who were a goal down right up until the final whistle, they just did not let up.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/TitaniaMcGrath/status/1138790704443023360?s=20


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2019)

It would be so funny if the USA got tanked 5-0 in their next match. It won't happen though.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jun 2019)

Home to citeh first game of the season.
Easy three points for the hammers then.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Home to citeh first game of the season.
> Easy three points for the hammers then.


Oh we had that last season, followed by Chelsea - good luck! We lost both matches and at the end of the season those six points lost proved quite damaging. If we had beaten City we would have got a top 4 place and Liverpool would be Champions now! (So much for "Its early in the season, there's a long way to go...")


----------



## MarkF (13 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> What are they meant to do though? Just tap it around? If I was in the stands I'd be pretty hacked off if I ended up watching a training match. Also, I'd be more annoyed as a player if my opponent was just going through the motions.



If my junior team had celebrated like that after 6 goals with the game totally dead and their opponents humiliated, they'd have got right bollocking. I've never ever seen anything like it in 40 years of playing and coaching. I am ok with the goals but the celebrations were just plain wrong.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> If my junior team had celebrated like that after 6 goals with the game totally dead and their opponents humiliated, they'd have got right bollocking. I've never ever seen anything like it in 40 years of playing and coaching. I am ok with the goals but the celebrations were just plain wrong.



Agreed, but then US sport isn't particularly known for grace in victory.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> If my junior team had celebrated like that after 6 goals with the game totally dead and their opponents humiliated, they'd have got right bollocking. I've never ever seen anything like it in 40 years of playing and coaching. I am ok with the goals but the celebrations were just plain wrong.


Leave off.

Scoring goals is what it's all about, it's a fantastic feeling and you have every right to celebrate. Competitive sport isn't about sparing the feelings of your opponents, you are out to crush them.


----------



## MarkF (13 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Leave off.
> 
> Scoring goals is what it's all about, it's a fantastic feeling and you have every right to celebrate. Competitive sport isn't about sparing the feelings of your opponents, you are out to crush them.


 Some goals are more important than others, the ones after 6 would have had most teams creeping sheepishly back into their own half.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2019)

Yes they do have a different attitude when it comes to sports and setting records. I can see why the woman who scored five of the goals kept going - she was probably hoping the match would never end! We sometimes forget that although its a team sport individuals also have records to break - and every one of the USA players will remember that match for the rest of their lives. I suspect the Thai players will also, but for very different reasons.

My home town club - Luton Town - had a best win of 12-0 against Bristol Rovers way back in 1936... and one player (Joe Payne) scored 10 of the goals and was called "Ten goal" Payne ever afterwards. Luton's record win was 15-0 against Great Yarmouth Town in the FA Cup in 1914.

Not too bad a start for the Gunners next season - Away to Newcastle, then home to Burnley - but we then have Liverpool away and Spurs at home.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2019)

Just reading that PSG have offered NINETEEN year old De Ligt £340K per week.
Salah is on £200K a week.
I wonder where De Ligt will choose to go


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just reading that PSG have offered NINETEEN year old De Ligt £340K per week.
> Salah is on £200K a week.
> I wonder where De Ligt will choose to go


That's enough for a month, surely.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> That's enough for a month, surely.


That would do me for five years!

Insane isn't it?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> That would do me for five years!
> 
> Insane isn't it?



Obscene is more like it.


----------



## downesy (13 Jun 2019)

Spurs away for us first game, looking forward to seeing the new stadium. Looks stunning on the footage I have seen, and we end the season at a new (to me ) stadium away at the kit stealers ( West ham)


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jun 2019)

We did downesy and here is the story as reported in the metro.

https://metro.co.uk/2014/02/06/west...-villa-they-should-steal-a-motto-too-4291561/


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2019)

Some result for The Matildas today, chapeau.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Some result for The Matildas today, chapeau.


A very good one, spoilt by that bloody VAR. 

Bin it, it just slows the game down and the decisions can still be controversial.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> A very good one, spoilt by that bloody VAR.
> 
> Bin it, it just slows the game down and the decisions can still be controversial.



Broadly, I agree, but I don't think it slows the game down any more than players feigning injury, amongst other time wasting tactics.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2019)

I've got an awful feeling Argentina could nick this.


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've got an awful feeling Argentina could nick this.



Luckily your feeling was off


----------



## Oldfentiger (14 Jun 2019)

I watched it, and it was one of the best games I’ve seen for ages. Really enjoyed it.
Don’t shy away from tackles do they? Great commitment and fantastic workload.
Come on you Lionesses!!!


----------



## PaulB (15 Jun 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> I watched it, and it was one of the best games I’ve seen for ages. Really enjoyed it.
> Don’t shy away from tackles do they? Great commitment and fantastic workload.
> Come on you Lionesses!!!


Seriously? You can't watch much football then. You'll see better games on local pitches all around the country so how they've got the cheek to ask for parity on pay!


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> Seriously? You can't watch much football then. You'll see better games on local pitches all around the country so how they've got the cheek to ask for parity on pay!


I don’t watch much football.
Apologies for finding the match entertaining.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jun 2019)

I enjoyed it too, the second half in particular. England were unlucky not to score more.

I did find it odd watching Dion Dublin talk about football for a change.


----------



## PaulB (15 Jun 2019)

Talking about football, UEFA have announced that as from next season, all the games from the knockout stages of the European Cup (plebs think they have to call it the "Champions League"!) will entail each team playing one match at home, one away and another one on the Isle of Man. It's believed they want to introduce the concept of having a third leg.





I'll need that coat, won't I?


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2019)

https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz...95&parent_source=facebook&utm_source=share-fb

Try this quiz !

I got 3 wrong


----------



## MarkF (16 Jun 2019)

How did you manage that? Might as well have left the clubs names on the badges!

Birmingham City's is glorious.

Watching USA v Chile women's, it's utter garbage.




ozboz said:


> https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz...95&parent_source=facebook&utm_source=share-fb
> 
> Try this quiz !
> 
> I got 3 wrong


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2019)

ozboz said:


> https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz...95&parent_source=facebook&utm_source=share-fb
> 
> Try this quiz !
> 
> I got 3 wrong



I thought I did quite well with only 5 wrong. I wasn't too good with some of the less-known, or lower division teams.


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> How did you manage that? Might as well have left the clubs names on the badges!
> 
> Birmingham City's is glorious.
> 
> Watching USA v Chile women's, it's utter garbage.



Not to familiar with all the clubs ,


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2019)

ozboz said:


> https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz...95&parent_source=facebook&utm_source=share-fb
> 
> Try this quiz !
> 
> I got 3 wrong


How long does it go on for gave up at 25 with no incorrects . Some educated guess and knowing the badges of some of the 4 possible answers so a couple were 50\50 guess's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2019)

Went through it too quickly, got 4 wrong.


----------



## PaulB (17 Jun 2019)

And this just in....Athletic Bilbao have announced they're building two new gates at their stadium to ease congestion when the fans are leaving. They don't want to put all their Basques in one exit.


----------



## Poacher (17 Jun 2019)

World cup officials seem to be bending over backwards to give decisions France's way!


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> World cup officials seem to be bending over backwards to give decisions France's way!



Lmfho at that decision... Check bank accounts
Ball missed, hit post, goalkeeper not required.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jun 2019)

And in PROPER news about football, Michel Platini has been arrested in France over claims he illegally gave the World Cup to Qatar. https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...6qhyOr0UFPSYhYhqs4Y3mmjGOw#Echobox=1560845854 This could be very serious indeed.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2019)

In the men's game Kris Boyd has retired. A true Killie (and Rangers) legend. It was the right time, but I'm still a bit gutted. 

His goals kept us in the league more than once, and he gave his half signing on bonus to our academy when he left for Rangers the first time. An excellent guy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> And in PROPER news about football, Michel Platini has been arrested in France over claims he illegally gave the World Cup to Qatar. https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...6qhyOr0UFPSYhYhqs4Y3mmjGOw#Echobox=1560845854 This could be very serious indeed.




 i read that as Michael Palin


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> And in PROPER news about football, Michel Platini has been arrested in France over claims he illegally gave the World Cup to Qatar. https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...6qhyOr0UFPSYhYhqs4Y3mmjGOw#Echobox=1560845854 This could be very serious indeed.


I'd like to see a few more arrested over that, it was an incredible decision. If the FA were any more than just a gutless money making organisation and actually cared about the game England would be refusing to enter the competition.


----------



## PaulB (18 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd like to see a few more arrested over that, it was an incredible decision. If the FA were any more than just a gutless money making organisation and actually cared about the game England would be refusing to enter the competition.


Playing sport in a country where the temperatures reach 40 degrees C so that we have to change football seasons all around the world! It's madness. Hopefully, like when Mexico stepped in when Colombia showed they were incapable of hosting the tournament in 1986, another country has the infrastructure to host this tournament in 2022.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd like to see a few more arrested over that, it was an incredible decision. If the FA were any more than just a gutless money making organisation and actually cared about the game England would be refusing to enter the competition.


If it turns out that there was criminality involved it will be remarkable how those making that decision thought they might get away with it in the light of the glare of publicity.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jun 2019)

Kilmarnock play Connah Quay Nomads in the Europa League - by far and away the most unpleasant side I've ever seen, with an equally vile coaching team. I've never seen the stewards at Falkirk having to form a defensive cordon around the opposition dugout before but if they hadn't, the Nomad's manager and assistant were likely going to be lynched.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (18 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Kilmarnock play Connah Quay Nomads in the Europa League - by far and away the most unpleasant side I've ever seen, with an equally vile coaching team.



Left winger Michael Bakare is class, though.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Kilmarnock play Connah Quay Nomads in the Europa League - by far and away the most unpleasant side I've ever seen, with an equally vile coaching team. I've never seen the stewards at Falkirk having to form a defensive cordon around the opposition dugout before but if they hadn't, the Nomad's manager and assistant were likely going to be lynched.



On paper, a game we should stroll. But I've seen us struggle against more physical sides (St Mirren, Hearts, Motherwell and Aberdeen I'm looking at you). Probably the most favourable first round draw we could have hoped for.

Interest elsewhere with two former Killie players (Reguero and Sissoko) who play for for Rovaniemen Palloseura. No idea if they'll be involved or not.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2019)

Quiz 17/17 then it starts to play up.Won't scroll then crashes.Thanks a lot.


----------



## the_craig (19 Jun 2019)

Can the Scotland ladies do what no other SNT has done before and progress to the knockout stages of a major tournament?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

the_craig said:


> Can the Scotland ladies do what no other SNT has done before and progress to the knockout stages of a major tournament?


Going to watch it, but I’m doubtful to be honest. Apart from short spells, I feel they’ve been a bit outclassed so far.


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2019)

I'm watching Japan v England. With the WWC and the U21s being hosted here (in France), there are a numbet of matches on free-to-air


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

Goalkeeper saving them again!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

Oh ya beauty!


----------



## the_craig (19 Jun 2019)

1-0 Scotland.

Hopefully a couple more with a clean sheet to cement one of the 4 best 3rd place finishes.


----------



## the_craig (19 Jun 2019)

2-0 to Scotland.

As it stands, Scotland won’t qualify for the knockout stages if:

The winner of the New Zealand - Cameroon wins by 4 clear goals

AND

Chile beat Thailand by 6 clear goals.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Going to watch it, but I’m doubtful to be honest. Apart from short spells, I feel they’ve been a bit outclassed so far.



Nervy opening 15 apart we have dominated. Argentina are predictable and generally poor relying on physicality and theatrics more than anything. 

Cuthbert has had their defence in her back pocket all game, which is excellent to see.

Not sure why they have taken off Banini, easily their best player.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Nervy opening 15 apart we have dominated. Argentina are predictable and generally poor relying on physicality and theatrics more than anything.
> 
> Cuthbert has had their defence in her back pocket all game, which is excellent to see.
> 
> Not sure why they have taken off Banini, easily their best player.


Wow.......3-0! Why could they not have played like this before now.


----------



## the_craig (19 Jun 2019)

3-0 now. 



the_craig said:


> 2-0 to Scotland.
> 
> As it stands, Scotland won’t qualify for the knockout stages if:
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow.......3-0! Why could they not have played like this before now.



We have, but only for two halfs which was the problem. Pish refereeing against Japan didn't help either. For our first world cup, getting out the group is a huge achievement.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Not sure why they have taken off Banini, easily their best player.



I take it back. Menendez was obviously an inspired substitution.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

Oh dear........this is getting worrying! Cuthbert must have nearly run herself into the ground. Wonder how much longer she will last.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2019)

Sake. 3-2. Gonna be a helluva last 10!


----------



## the_craig (19 Jun 2019)

I’m beginning to feel like I’ve seen this story before...


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

Can’t believe this!


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2019)

Just caught the 2nd half of England v Japan, England clog footed oafs v a female Japanese Man City, a bizarre scoreline!

Japan, first team l've enjoyed watching, using the lower physical game and lower pace to exploit space beautifully.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2019)

That was just a ridiculous decision, I have never seen the rule enforced like that before.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2019)

They're making a joke of the game.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2019)

Made an arse of that in the end. The officials made a hash of things too, but we totally switched off which is very disappointing.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Made an arse of that in the end. The officials made a hash of things too, but we totally switched off which is very disappointing.


Seemed to lose discipline after Argentina’s first goal. Really disappointing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2019)

Anyone still in favour of VAR? 

I was fairly cold on the idea to begin with and now I'd scrap it tomorrow. It is a misguided attempt to sanitise the game and it has turned into a complete farce, stopping play for extended periods and often producing a result just as debateable as before we had it. 

Goal line technology maybe, but that should be the lot.


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Just caught the 2nd half of England v Japan, England clog footed oafs v a female Japanese Man City, a bizarre scoreline!
> 
> Japan, first team l've enjoyed watching, using the lower physical game and lower pace to exploit space beautifully.



England were better in the 1st half, Japan got their game together 2nd half. Some very wayward/sloppy passing from England didn't help, but equally they sometimes managed some slick one touch stuff. And they took their chances.

Canada have been my favourite team so far. A solid team with tricky wingers (in Beckie and Prince), the defensive midfielder Scott is industrious and wins everything and their defense looks accomplished. They place some creative and quick football, I've enjoyed watching them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2019)

Accy have been drawn at home to Sunderland in the Carabao Cup. That's a very good draw regarding gate receipts etc! We're also playing a pre season friendly against Olympic Marseille,but it's being played at Salford as our pitch won't be ready to be played on by then.
https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/06/marseille-tickets-availab


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2019)

I think England may be in for a tricky afternoon. If I was a gambling man I'd have a fiver on Cameroon.


----------



## yello (23 Jun 2019)

The Norway v Australia game last night was a cracker. Open, end-to-end stuff with no shortage of skill nor determination.

Should England get past Cameroon then it'll be yet another tough match ahead... as it should be at this stage of an international competition.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jun 2019)

England have been playing well, but they seem to have the same failing as the men's team in that they go to sleep for a period of 10-20 minutes in every game. You can get away with that in the group stages against weaker opposition, but once you come up against quality sides you're toast.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2019)

Comical end to the first half. Cameroon refusing to kick off. 

Appalling refereeing, should have started booking players, plus the ref missed two red card, a clear elbow and a defender spitting on an opponent.


----------



## yello (23 Jun 2019)

A very odd match. I've not watched Cameroon before but they strike me as a bit mardy in this game. They've been niggly aggressive from the off. Praps they're trying to put England off and it's not working.

Having watched other teams in this tournament, I do wonder how England will go against teams that player at a higher tempo. 

Let's see if Cameroon lift themselves for the 2nd half.


----------



## yello (23 Jun 2019)

Cracking goal! That'll lift 'em!

Ah, VAR again... oh dear... that'll piss them off more... this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Beebo (23 Jun 2019)

I feel a bit sorry for Cameroon. 
I thought VAR is meant for clear errors not fractions of inches in an off side call. 
There should be an element of leeway like umpires call in cricket for LBW


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jun 2019)

Well, what a game - and not because it was breathtaking!

England were solid, if not particularly impressive. Cameroon were shameful. As mentioned above, there were nasty niggling tackles, elbows, spitting and almost a mutiny by the Cameroonians. 

Hopefully England will play better against Norway. 

Phil Neville got it right just now in an interview.


----------



## yello (23 Jun 2019)

It was a most odd game. I think Cameroon wanted to go home. They showed, in brief patches, that they could play so I can only but guess that they didn't really want to. I was willing them to score, and they had a number of chances, just to see if it would result in them caring a bit more. 

England will have to play much better than that to beat Norway though.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Anyone still in favour of VAR?
> 
> I was fairly cold on the idea to begin with and now I'd scrap it tomorrow. It is a misguided attempt to sanitise the game and it has turned into a complete farce, stopping play for extended periods and often producing a result just as debateable as before we had it.
> 
> Goal line technology maybe, but that should be the lot.


Couldn't agree more. Absolutely kills the momentum of games, and as you say, leaves decisions debatable. I preferred the old system where you had a ref & two linesmen and you trusted them to do their best and be unbiased, and accepted that sometimes they got given, Brian, and sometimes they didn't - for you _and _for them - and that that's all part of the game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jun 2019)

Beebo said:


> I feel a bit sorry for Cameroon.
> I thought VAR is meant for clear errors not fractions of inches in an off side call.
> There should be an element of leeway like umpires call in cricket for LBW


It was introduced precisely to decide such things as fractional offside decisions. Unfortunately it has balled the game up in the process.


----------



## yello (23 Jun 2019)

I think VAR is certainly showing its disadvantages. 7 minutes of extra time Cameroon v England that was at 8 when VAR intervened again. It's simply disruptive even if it is correct.

I don't know if a different approach is being trialed at the WWC but I've not been a fan of it so far. It's taking too long. I'm not sure who calls for it (is the ref instructed or do they ask for it?) but I don't recall there being a single intervention in the Norway v Australia game last night. That game was exciting because it was allowed to flow (and there was a handball shout that I expected a VAR to pop up for!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2019)

They need to move to the rugby system. Stop the clock and have the ref and var ref miked up, replays on the big screen so people can follow what is going on.


----------



## MarkF (23 Jun 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They need to move to the rugby system. Stop the clock and have the ref and var ref miked up, replays on the big screen so people can follow what is going on.


 

I like controversy and the subsequent arguing. Why don't they have VAR for clog footed oafs making a s.h.i.t pass, so they can have another go?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2019)

Benitez's contract has not been renewed at Newcastle, which shouldn't really be a surprise. Garry Monk is the bookies favourite to succeed, which would be a huge gamble if it happens.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jun 2019)

I like VAR and can't wait for next season when it is live in the EPL.

The 'evens out' theory is rollocks imo and tbh apart from the WWC whenever I have seen VAR in use the decisions have been correct and the use of it has hardly slowed the game down any more than it usually is for various incidents/arguments etc.

I do like the 'rugby' style suggestion though.


----------



## PaulB (24 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I like VAR and can't wait for next season when it is live in the EPL.
> 
> The 'evens out' theory is rollocks imo and tbh apart from the WWC whenever I have seen VAR in use the decisions have been correct and the use of it has hardly slowed the game down any more than it usually is for various incidents/arguments etc.
> 
> I do like the 'rugby' style suggestion though.


It does slow the game down and interrupts the flow. It also leaves fans mystified, especially when they take place at grounds with no big screens like the one I frequent.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> *It does slow the game down* and interrupts the flow. It also leaves fans mystified, especially when they take place at grounds with *no big screens *like the one I frequent.



I didn't say it didn't - but the instances I have seen the stoppage time is no big deal. In any case - far better that than eg The Ghost Goal! 

And which is why I liked the rugby idea - all grounds with a big screen.

Also - there has been a massive shift away from the ground spectators being the be all and end all vs the televised audience - at least for the bigger clubs. So whilst it is not currently perfect the issues caused by the current system at the grounds is relatively small beer compared to the global audience who are kept in the loop to a greater extent.


----------



## PaulB (24 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I didn't say it didn't - but the instances I have seen the stoppage time is no big deal. In any case - far better that than eg The Ghost Goal!
> 
> And which is why I liked the rugby idea - all grounds with a big screen.
> 
> Also - there has been a massive shift away from the ground spectators being the be all and end all vs the televised audience - at least for the bigger clubs. So whilst it is not currently perfect the issues caused by the current system at the grounds is relatively small beer compared to the global audience who are kept in the loop to a greater extent.


No, have to completely disagree with you on that one. The first time we suffered from it, there was no end of the ref running back and forth between the dugout and the penalty area with no decision forthcoming for ages. 

And without the ground spectators the TV moguls would rather do without, they wouldn't have a product they could market, would they? To me, the only supporters are the ones who pay their money and stand/sit in the stadiums (I don't care) and give their vocal support. There are no others worth a second thought. And the fans where I go hate it and even if the decision goes in our favour, we'd still rather have an instant decision or you may as well play with no officials on the pitch; we regard it as sinister and all wanky.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> No, have to completely disagree with you on that one. The first time we suffered from it, there was no end of the ref running back and forth between the dugout and the penalty area with no decision forthcoming for ages.
> 
> And without the ground spectators the TV moguls would rather do without, they wouldn't have a product they could market, would they? *To me, the only supporters are the ones who pay their money and stand/sit in the stadiums* (I don't care) and give their vocal support. There are no others worth a second thought. And the fans where I go hate it and even if the decision goes in our favour, we'd still rather have an instant decision or you may as well play with no officials on the pitch; we regard it as sinister and all wanky.



That's a rather narrow view of the world imo.

Without the global audiences top flight football would probably be back to where it was in the 80's - although some might say that they were better days. Not that I would agree with that. 

I've been supporting Chelsea for 53 years and lovely wife has for 42 years - we live far from Stamford Bridge these days but haven't missed a televised game for many a year. We also go to any game from around Birmingham upwards if we can get tickets - not easy! Does that really mean we aren't fans when we don't attend a match?


----------



## PaulB (24 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's a rather narrow view of the world imo.
> 
> Without the global audiences top flight football would probably be back to where it was in the 80's - although some might say that they were better days. Not that I would agree with that.
> 
> I've been supporting Chelsea for 53 years and lovely wife has for 42 years - we live far from Stamford Bridge these days but haven't missed a televised game for many a year. We also go to any game from around Birmingham upwards if we can get tickets - not easy! Does that really mean we aren't fans when we don't attend a match?


You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2019)

Like SpokeyDokey I now live a considerable distance from my lifelong football club, and if it wasn't for the occasional TV game I'd never see them play, It is also important to remember that without the TV money courtesy of the armchair fans the game would still be stuck in the eighties, played in crumbling stadiums with all the dangers that led to the tragedies of that decade and teams staffed with agricultural cloggers who haven't benefitted from the influences of the foreign invasion.

The TV money has led to problems of it's own, but overall it has considerably improved what was considered by many to be a dying game three decades ago.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2019)

This VAR thing is getting ridiculous!

Nigeria concede a penalty as a defender tries to clear the ball, miskicks the ball (but just about makes contact) and kicks a German player in her follow-through. Deemed a penalty!

If it gets this bad and ridiculous in the PL next season, I'll be turning off. FFS!


----------



## Slick (24 Jun 2019)

I suppose it will depend upon exactly what country and what league you are in but I would imagine only the less well off teams bring more money at the gate than they do from TV and advertising which is mostly only there for the cameras.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's a rather narrow view of the world imo.
> 
> Without the global audiences top flight football would probably be back to where it was in the 80's - although some might say that they were better days. Not that I would agree with that.
> 
> I've been supporting Chelsea for 53 years and lovely wife has for 42 years - we live far from Stamford Bridge these days but haven't missed a televised game for many a year. We also go to any game from around Birmingham upwards if we can get tickets - not easy! Does that really mean we aren't fans when we don't attend a match?



Exactly this. Without TV (let's be honest, Sky) money the big clubs would not be able to operate the way they do. I'm all for going to matches and the experience that provides, but you're kidding yourself if you reckon your matchday spend contributes in any significant way.

Scottish football is derided for the quality of play (sometimes fairly, often not) but if Sky flicked the switch off it wouldn't implode unlike the "big" leagues.


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

Canada outclassed last night by a more talented, experienced and physical Sweden. Canada started ok, and had the majority of the possession but couldn't find a way through Sweden's organised defence. Canada were shape-shifting in an attempt to be creative but to no avail, and the usually inspirational Beckie (who plays for Man City) wasn't on form and became wayward - her poor pass leading to Sweden's goal. Their heads dropped and they became frantic. Individuals still performed (Buchanan, Scott, Lawrence) and the enthusiasm was there but the team slowly unravelled. They are a young side (Sinclair aside) so they will hopefully learn from it and be more for it in the future.

I liked Canada, I wanted them to go further, but one can't deny the class of Sweden and there's no disgrace in losing to them.


----------



## PaulB (25 Jun 2019)

Luis Suarez in all his glory here, claiming a handball in the penalty area....by the goalkeeper! Has he gone completely mental?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlGGrMdshX0


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jun 2019)

I watched 10 mins Spain game..
I just cant get into this..same as womens tennis and golf.
Good luck to them


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

meta lon said:


> I watched 10 mins Spain game..
> I just cant get into this..same as womens tennis and golf.
> Good luck to them


I really enjoy watching it. I am amazed how far it has come on. The speed and skill levels are amazing. In the same match you do see some glaring, basic errors but overall its very entertaining. Oh.....and you also get a few foot stamping, crying, tantrums thrown in for good meaure.
I also enjoy womens golf.


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I also enjoy womens golf.



I don't. I don't enjoy men's golf either! Otherwise, with you 100%.

I get to see a fair bit of women's football on TV here in France. It's a competitive league dominated by a few teams but the enjoyment factor is high. Standard is variable as those few teams also have the better players; you're seeing this also in the WWC. There's a very noticeable difference in abilities, one that'll even out as the years go by. The age range of players is also broad.


----------



## User6179 (25 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/ClydeSSB/status/1143591331996082176



View: https://twitter.com/KerryFail/status/1143594501581234177


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2019)

Eddy said:


> View: https://twitter.com/ClydeSSB/status/1143591331996082176
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/KerryFail/status/1143594501581234177


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2019)

David Moyes six year contract as Manchester United manager ran out today.

He must be doubled up with laughter


----------



## yello (26 Jun 2019)

Eddy said:


> View: https://twitter.com/ClydeSSB/status/1143591331996082176




That drunken bet has proven costly.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2019)

meta lon said:


> I watched 10 mins Spain game..
> I just cant get into this..same as womens tennis and golf.
> Good luck to them



This is not a dig, but why? It's the same game, just at a different level of quality/pace.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> David Moyes six year contract as Manchester United manager ran out today.
> 
> He must be doubled up with laughter


Surely this should be on the jokes section.
In his short spell he did as well as Moaniho but with no money.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2019)




----------



## MarkF (27 Jun 2019)

I watch & enjoy women's tennis but am struggling with the football. A top female tennis pro might beat a journeyman male pro. But, at this rate of improvement the female WC winners would struggle in the Bradford Sunday Alliance!

I don't think the rapid increase in publicity matches the product....yet. It is far slower and less physical, obviously & understandably, but l had hoped for a better "different" game using the much larger available space, but what l am seeing is a lot of hoofing & too many basic errors, whereas l'd have hoped they'd have nailed the technical aspect by now.


----------



## Slick (27 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


>



Wow, seems like only yesterday.


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2019)

A poor game so far. I hope Norway make more of a game of it 2nd half as they've disappointed so far. England worth their lead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2019)

Goal of the tournament there!


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jun 2019)

Looking shaky and this is the point in the game where Scotland feel apart.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jun 2019)

That's the first full game I've watched. Mixed views on it. Norway defended pretty badly and the game was just mired with mistakes, although I thought England moved and kept their shape well, with a great goal which Norway should have defended after the first set piece.


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> That's the first full game I've watched. Mixed views on it.



With good reason; it wasn't a good game. There have been much better games than that in the tournament so far. Norway were poor and it made the game one sided. They can play much much better than that. 

Their passing was sloppy and slow, they kept being caught in possession and they lacked urgency and variation. In fairness, England worked hard to close them down quickly and deny the space but it was nonetheless a poor performance from Norway and not the best of games (an excellent strike from Bronze though)


----------



## ozboz (28 Jun 2019)

English Women’s Football Team........ 1917 !


----------



## Beebo (28 Jun 2019)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 472906
> 
> 
> English Women’s Football Team........ 1917 !


The photo comes with a very interesting back story. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-30329606

WW1 meant that women’s football was hugely popular, then the FA banned it!


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jun 2019)

We have a guy in the office who is football obsessed, he talks about it from the second he walks in to when he goes home and all day in between. He has previously said that women's football isn't proper football


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have a guy in the office who is football obsessed, he talks about it from the second he walks in to when he goes home and all day in between. He has previously said that women's football isn't proper football


So he’s a nobber then


----------



## PaulB (28 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have a guy in the office who is football obsessed, he talks about it from the second he walks in to when he goes home and all day in between. He has previously said that women's football isn't proper football


While he may be right in his assertion about the monkey tennis, people who are so obsessed with football are usually inadequate in other areas of life. They were always the ones at school who couldn't find/couldn't have/didn't want a girlfriend. My grandson is just like that at the moment but it's allowed as he's only six.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jun 2019)

vickster said:


> So he’s a nobber then



Oh yes he is, big time


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> They were always the ones at school who couldn't find/couldn't have/didn't want a girlfriend.



Hurrah! Someone else who has stumbled across one of life's great truths. I don't feel so alone now!

Have you ever noticed how the ugly are disproportionately represented in the ranks of successful sports people?

(BTW, just to be clear, I am not being serious, this is my sense of humour at play here. If it doesn't match yours then so be it but rest assured that I'm not proposing it as a real world scenario. E&OE Terms and conditions apply  )


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> While he may be right in his assertion about the monkey tennis.


What does that mean? Have you played and won tennis matches against a host of professional female tennis players?


----------



## PaulB (28 Jun 2019)

vickster said:


> What does that mean? Have you played and won tennis matches against a host of professional female tennis players?


I don't play tennis. That was a reference to the level of skill on display during women's football. Even now.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> I don't play tennis. That was a reference to the level of skill on display during women's football. Even now.


?? None the wiser


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2019)

This is an ace game. Can't see England beating either of these, especially with Bright in defence.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> This is an ace game. Can't see England beating either of these, especially with Bright in defence.


Damn. Was hoping France were going to make a game of it.


----------



## Slick (28 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn. Was hoping France were going to make a game of it.


I think they just have.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> This is an ace game.



Wasn't it though


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2019)

The USA will take some beating.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

Just reading that Rafa has agreed on £12M a year to manage a Chinese club.
I would have done it for £11M


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just reading that Rafa has agreed on £12M a year to manage a Chinese club.
> I would have done it for £11M



Dalian Yifang. A disappointing move for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Dalian Yifang. A disappointing move for a variety of reasons.


I really didn't think he'd take on something like that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just reading that Rafa has agreed on £12M a year to manage a Chinese club.
> I would have done it for £11M





AndyRM said:


> Dalian Yifang. A disappointing move for a variety of reasons.





Crackle said:


> I really didn't think he'd take on something like that.



Spare a thought for the poor chap; he will have to pay £5.4m pa income tax. It's a tough life being a football manager.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Dalian Yifang. A disappointing move for a variety of reasons.


£12M a year and an amazing experience. I can certainly see some plus points.


----------



## RoadRider400 (2 Jul 2019)

Cant be too sad with that. But the question I have is why doesnt Ellen White take the penalties? She finishes so well when given the chance, it makes no sense why she isnt taking them. Im sure if we did this game would have gone into extra time.


----------



## Stephenite (2 Jul 2019)

A great game for the fans tonight.



RoadRider400 said:


> Cant be too sad with that. But the question I have is why doesnt Ellen White take the penalties? She finishes so well when given the chance, it makes no sense why she isnt taking them. Im sure if we did this game would have gone into extra time.



Ellen White is just like Gary Lineker. The absolute business in front of goal. Did he take penalties though?


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2019)

Stephenite said:


> A great game for the fans tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen White is just like Gary Lineker. The absolute business in front of goal. Did he take penalties though?


I believe he did, and knocked them in too IIRC.


----------



## RoadRider400 (2 Jul 2019)

Stephenite said:


> A great game for the fans tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen White is just like Gary Lineker. The absolute business in front of goal. Did he take penalties though?



Not many, but he did take them.
The difference being Gary Lineker was often playing in teams with several good penalty takers. White isnt.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2019)

Found myself frustrated with VAR for the first time last night as it should never have taken so long for England's obvious penalty to be given, then for the defender to only be given a yellow was odd. 

Anyway, another enjoyable game which the USA probably just about deserved to win. It's probably just as well the penalty was saved as both sides looked out on their feet; extra time would have been painful to watch let alone play.


----------



## User6179 (3 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Found myself frustrated with VAR for the first time last night as it should never have taken so long for England's obvious penalty to be given, then for the defender to only be given a yellow was odd.



I thought the rule was only give a yellow if a penalty is given as not to double punish the offending team.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2019)

Eddy said:


> I thought the rule was only give a yellow if a penalty is given as not to double punish the offending team.



You may be right. I was going off last man denying a clear goal scoring opportunity = red.


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> You may be right. I was going off last man denying a clear goal scoring opportunity = red.



Yes, thats the rule as I understand it as well.


----------



## User6179 (3 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> You may be right. I was going off last man denying a clear goal scoring opportunity = red.



DOGSO Offence
Can you give a red card and a penalty?

Previously, the player to concede the foul *would* have been *sent off* under the "triple-*punishment*" rule, which sanctioned the offence with a *red card*, suspension and a *penalty* kick. ... *If* the offence is outside the *penalty* area, or *if* the foul is for holding or handball, then it *will* still be sanctioned with a *red card*.12


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2019)

Eddy said:


> DOGSO Offence
> Can you give a red card and a penalty?
> 
> Previously, the player to concede the foul *would* have been *sent off* under the "triple-*punishment*" rule, which sanctioned the offence with a *red card*, suspension and a *penalty* kick. ... *If* the offence is outside the *penalty* area, or *if* the foul is for holding or handball, then it *will* still be sanctioned with a *red card*.12



Fair enough. Though I now feel over qualified to ever referee a game in the SPL.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2019)

England did better than I thought. Still too many mistakes though, turning your back on play and playing misjudged passes in your own half is at the least going to put you under pressure, which it did, often. Not enough Bronze's in the team really and I'm not a fan of VAR in it's current implementation.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Jul 2019)

VAR needs fixing.
Taking far too long and breaking up the game.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2019)

Some VAR reviews from Sept LY (I'm very much for it):

https://www.espn.co.uk/football/blo...serie-a-bundesliga-ligue-1-and-mls-this-seaso


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> England did better than I thought. Still too many mistakes though, turning your back on play and playing misjudged passes in your own half is at the least going to put you under pressure, which it did, often. Not enough Bronze's in the team really and I'm not a fan of VAR in it's current implementation.





They copied the England men strategy . Any wonder they lost


----------



## LarryDuff (3 Jul 2019)

Stephenite said:


> A great game for the fans tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen White is just like Gary Lineker. The absolute business in front of goal. Did he take penalties though?


I believe he only missed 1.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jul 2019)

Frank's home - hope he does well for us.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Frank's home - hope he does well for us.


Seriously,what qualifications does he have apart from taking a relatively wealthy Championship club to a play off defeat? I'm not 'dissing' his appointment, I just wonder why the club has gone for an unproven manager. Surely his 'legend' status must have swayed it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Seriously,what qualifications does he have apart from taking a relatively wealthy Championship club to a play off defeat? I'm not 'dissing' his appointment, I just wonder why the club has gone for an unproven manager. Surely his 'legend' status must have swayed it.


Wondering the same thing myself. Massive gamble for a big club.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Seriously,what qualifications does he have apart from taking a relatively wealthy Championship club to a play off defeat? I'm not 'dissing' his appointment, I just wonder why the club has gone for an unproven manager. Surely his 'legend' status must have swayed it.



Chelsea take lots of risks with managerial appointments - seems to work well for us.

Frank is a risk but what if it works out?

Not aimed at you but the media give us a lot of stick for not playing 'the youth' (whilst ignoring other big clubs that do exactly the same) and then give us stick for trying a fairly inexperienced manager. Can't win! Apart from (since RA bought the club in 2003)...







Obviously the LFC CL Cup should be filled in (graphic slightly pre-dates the CL final).


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea take lots of risks with managerial appointments - seems to work well for us.
> 
> Frank is a risk but what if it works out?
> 
> ...



Ok.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jul 2019)

English sports media cries out for young English managers to be given a chance.

A young English manager is given a chance.

English sports media goes into meltdown telling everyone how risky this is.

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2019)

I do wonder if the transfer ban has played a part in his recruitment. Not many top proven managers are going to want to join a team they can't mould.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok.



A small thing but here is a press conference that is straight-forward, honest and devoid of the usual cliches from managers.

I hope this style continues.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbVXl8yalps


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2019)

I'm not a Chelsea fan, but I do hope he does well. His relative inexperience in managing a team may be tempered by the fact he has worked under several big name managers and may of learnt what he thinks will work and what won't. He may have the stature of a "name" in the game and Chelsea, which may help him keep control of the dressing room, which seems to a factor at some clubs, Chelsea included. I wish him luck.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I do wonder if the transfer ban has played a part in his recruitment. *Not many top proven managers are going to want to join a team they can't mould.*



Can't agree with you there.

Realistically we would be in the market for a maximum of 3 players in this current transfer window - not enough to make a massive difference apart from gaining an effective top drawer striker, although there are precious few of these on the market at the moment. So not much moulding available on that front. The transfer ban (discounting the winter period as that's a waste of time at the best of times) is a relatively minor blip in the long-term road.

We still have a deep and strong squad with a huge opportunity to mould the playing style (again!) although realistically that's going to take c 2-3 years to achieve - so plenty of opportunity there.

By all accounts there were a number of top flight managers that were open to consideration for the role - ultimately a salary of up to £12m pa (& maybe more for a _top_ top manager) to manage a Top 4 EPL team playing in the CL next season is pretty tempting package. Only 3 managers in Europe currently earn more than that.

I'm thinking that Roman is trying a different route on this occasion and I hope it works as, despite a quite successful last season, the football, which was great for the first 18 EPL games, then stagnated into an utterly miserable, possession based game that had no teeth that was dire to watch.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can't agree with you there.
> 
> Realistically we would be in the market for a maximum of 3 players in this current transfer window - not enough to make a massive difference apart from gaining an effective top drawer striker, although there are precious few of these on the market at the moment. So not much moulding available on that front. The transfer ban (discounting the winter period as that's a waste of time at the best of times) is a relatively minor blip in the long-term road.
> 
> ...


Abramovich is not sentimental though, witness De Matteo and umpteen others. I'm not quite sure what's driven this appt, it's a little bit like Solskajer, everyone's happy about it, like when Dalglish was appointed at Lpool again, it's exciting but will it deliver?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Abramovich is not sentimental though, witness De Matteo and umpteen others. I'm not quite sure what's driven this appt, it's a little bit like Solskajer, everyone's happy about it, like when Dalglish was appointed at Lpool again, it's exciting *but will it deliver?*



It is a risk I do concede!


----------



## winjim (7 Jul 2019)

I can't seem to watch the World Cup without singing.

"Eskimo, Megan Rapinoe, move their bodies, to & fro"


----------



## downesy (7 Jul 2019)

VAR is proving to be a bit of a pain that was never a pen


----------



## downesy (7 Jul 2019)

Mind the second was a belter


----------



## winjim (7 Jul 2019)

3yo got bored so now I have to watch Ice Age.


----------



## StuAff (7 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can't agree with you there.
> 
> Realistically we would be in the market for a maximum of 3 players in this current transfer window - not enough to make a massive difference apart from gaining an effective top drawer striker, although there are precious few of these on the market at the moment. So not much moulding available on that front. The transfer ban (discounting the winter period as that's a waste of time at the best of times) is a relatively minor blip in the long-term road.
> 
> ...


We've disagreed on whether or not Chelsea are run in a truly businesslike manner before, but…this is an inspired appointment. Roman can't lose, however it works out and however long his itchy trigger finger waits before activating the trap door. Unless the transfer ban gets reversed, the new manager will be stuck with the squad he's got for the next year or so. There's an instant feelgood factor from appointing club legend. If he gets results in the first season or so, great, Frank's a genius. If not, well it's Alan Hansen's line about winning with kids, or alternatively Frank is going to be another (insert name of player who failed managing here). If Roman gives him time, less money wasted on sacking him & finding a replacement. If he doesn't, there will be no shortage of willing volunteers to get in that office with the dodgy floor. When the ban ends, there will be big name signings, whoever is in place, and they might actually give some of the extended squad some playing time, perhaps even find some new first-team players that, er, they've already found. The longest serving player (not) at Stamford Bridge, Kenneth Omeruo, has spent seven years on the club books, six years on loan. 

Perhaps Roman really has decided to change tack and leave the manager alone for a bit. After all, he seems to have kept the rest of the club management team & structure in place for years, and that has worked quite nicely…also, there isn't a big six in the PL right now…more like the big two and the four trying to keep up with them. If that's to change any time soon, either or both of City and Liverpool's form has to dip significantly, or the rest have to really up their game on and off the pitch. I can't see Frank being granted the time for a rebuilding job in the same way Klopp was. And Guardiola (who was of course unsuccessfully wooed by Chelsea during his sabbatical) didn't win anything in his first season at City. That, also, seems to have worked out nicely…Just maybe Roman's taken a hint. Only time will tell....


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

Ayrshire's finest begin their Europa League campaign this evening against CQN.

I'm not expecting much, but I'd be happy to come away with any sort of advantage. 

It's being streamed live here in the unlikely event that anyone is interested!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Ayrshire's finest begin their Europa League campaign this evening against CQN.
> 
> I'm not expecting much, but I'd be happy to come away with any sort of advantage.
> 
> It's being streamed live here in the unlikely event that anyone is interested!




Ooh thank you! Hoping Killie utterly crush this gang of thugs and their oafish management team.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Ooh thank you! Hoping Killie utterly crush this gang of thugs and their oafish management team.



I'd say 'enjoy' but this is unlikely to be a spectacle for the ages.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2019)

Stream no worky


----------



## derrick (11 Jul 2019)

winjim said:


> 3yo got bored so now I have to watch Ice Age.


Result


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Stream no worky



Try this one chap: 
View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1_c2Ys7X1a8


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2019)

The Welsh keeper timewasting. At home. In the first half


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> The Welsh keeper timewasting. At home. In the first half



Oaths have been uttered about that pish!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

Never do things the easy way, but taking a 1 goal advantage into the next leg is pleasing. Never seen them before, but you weren't wrong @Diogenes, that was the definition of anti football.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

Stanley beat former Euro' champions Marseille tonight.
https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/07/stanley-2-marseille-1/
We can add that to our 'League Cup' victory over former Euro' champs Notts Forest about 12 years ago.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jul 2019)

Peter Crouch has called it a day!

A much underrated footballer, who performed at the highest levels with skill, success and an enviable goal-scoring record.

Nice tribute on the BBC website.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/48965686

In a career spanning 20 odd years, he scored at just under a goal every four games, not bad considering he was a journeyman type of player.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jul 2019)

Arsenal shooting themselves in the foot (or both feet) before the season even starts. Still chasing forwards when our weak defence is getting weaker, with Jenkinson, Chambers, Lichsteiner and Welbeck being surplus to requirements (maybe Ozil too), Cech retiring, Ospina and Ramsey leaving, and Koscielny wanting out with no obvious replacement unless we buy one. We don't have a lot to spend either. 

So far we have bought just one player - an 18 year old who won't be ready for the first team - and are chasing another player who, if we get him, will immediately be loaned back to his present club, so he won't be of any use to us next season.

Now is the time for Kronke to invest for some top players! If he doesn't come up with more funds I'm not hopeful for a top four finish - in fact we might not even make top six.


----------



## gavgav (13 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Peter Crouch has called it a day!
> 
> A much underrated footballer, who performed at the highest levels with skill, success and an enviable goal-scoring record.
> 
> ...



Scored his last professional goal, for Stoke at Shrewsbury. Happy I saw that, as always been a fan of his


----------



## PaulB (14 Jul 2019)

Peter Crouch's autobiography is a breath of fresh air in the footballers' books market. Devoid of me me me selfishness, it describes his journey from freakishly tall boy to playing professionally at a very high level (I've always believed if Rafa had put him on earlier - from the start even - against AC Milan in Athens, we'd be on seven now, not a mere six). And it finishes beautifully as well.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2019)

Steve Bruce has been appointed head coach of Newcastle, nobody is happy about this on Tyneside, and Sheffield United are considering legal action. 

What a mess.

He'll probably be sacked before the legal ramifications of his apparently unaccepted resignation have been sorted out!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Steve Bruce has been appointed head coach of Newcastle, nobody is happy about this on Tyneside, and Sheffield United are considering legal action.
> 
> What a mess.
> 
> He'll probably be sacked before the legal ramifications of his apparently unaccepted resignation have been sorted out!


What I cant understand (there are actually lots I dont understand) is, Ashley and his cohorts are not stupid. They have built up massive empires.
To let Raffa go and bring Bruce in is (imo) going to cost them mega-bucks in compo plus tv rights when they go down. That will have major impact on the clubs valuation.
Why did he not just give Rafa what he wanted as Ashley would surely benefit.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

Ashley's mind works in ways no-one can fathom at the time... who knows what trip-ups he's planning for the unsuspecting behind the closed doors at St James'.

Bruce was a disaster at Sunderland which the Toon thought hilarious... who's laughing now!!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> Ashley mind works in ways no-one can fathom at the time...



This. But it's made him sickeningly rich, so there is clearly a method to his madness.

There are a couple of factors at play here as I see it: firstly, Rafa was not shy in criticising the hierarchy of the club, which in turn galvanised an already tight knit support behind him. Not that Ashley cares about how he's thought of by the fans, but their love of Rafa got to him I reckon and this move is born purely out of spite.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

I think Ashley should've persuaded Peter Beardsley to step in... he'd've quietly turned the players around to think and work together... perhaps a bit of a gamble but worth it in the long term- bit like Ollie at Man U.


----------



## User169 (17 Jul 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> I think Ashley should've persuaded Peter Beardsley to step in... he'd've quietly turned the players around to think and work together... perhaps a bit of a gamble but worth it in the long term- bit like Ollie at Man U.



Doesn't he need to deal with outstanding racism charges brought by the FA?


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

Those allegations like Corbyn's racist allegations are ridiculous... but hey-ho mud sticks if you throw it long and hard enough.


----------



## User169 (17 Jul 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> Those allegations like Corbyn's racist allegations are ridiculous... but hey-ho mud sticks if you throw it long and hard enough.



Good point. I mean it's not like young footballers that weren't listened to have ever been proven to be right.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

DP said:


> Good point. I mean it's not like young footballers that weren't listened to have ever been proven to be right.


I appreciate that only a foolish person would generalise about such a subject, so in Peter's defence I never met a more caring, more impartial, quiet man who respected everyone and treated everyone the same.


----------



## downesy (18 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Steve Bruce has been appointed head coach of Newcastle, nobody is happy about this on Tyneside, and Sheffield *united* are considering legal action.
> 
> What a mess.
> 
> He'll probably be sacked before the legal ramifications of his apparently unaccepted resignation have been sorted out!



Aye probably because they thought he would get *Wednesday *relegated this season ;-)


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2019)

downesy said:


> Aye probably because they thought he would get *Wednesday *relegated this season ;-)



Jeezo, how did I manage that?! What's truly odd is I'm sure I'd written The Owls!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jul 2019)

Can somebody check on @AndyRM , he may be in distress.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

Connah's Quay Nomads put out Kilmarnock, didn't see that coming. Following on from "nearly" Welsh TNS winning last night makes two teams from the much maligned WPL progressing.


----------



## Slick (18 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Connah's Quay Nomads put out Kilmarnock, didn't see that coming. Following on from "nearly" Welsh TNS winning last night makes two teams from the much maligned WPL progressing.


It's not often a team from my league isn't the underdog, so well done them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jul 2019)

Shirt sponsorship taken to ridiculous levels! 







https://www.msn.com/en-gb/sport/foo...ace-kit-punishment/ar-AAEttgi?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Can somebody check on @AndyRM , he may be in distress.



I've been following Killie long enough that I'm really not surprised by what I just witnessed. Canny seats though!






And I got to see our monster truck thing too. It's bloody massive!


----------



## User6179 (19 Jul 2019)

Found this Footage of you @AndyRM 

View: https://twitter.com/Shane2559/status/1151959372525920277


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2019)

Eddy said:


> Found this Footage of you @AndyRM
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Shane2559/status/1151959372525920277




I've no sympathy for anyone who'd booked a trip to Belgrade. Unreal arrogance. This was just as big a game for them as it was us.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2019)

Eddy said:


> Found this Footage of you @AndyRM
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Shane2559/status/1151959372525920277


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jul 2019)

They're playing Tom Jones' Delilah at Ayr today whilst their mascot dances with a Welsh flag in the centre circle


----------



## gavgav (20 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Shirt sponsorship taken to ridiculous levels!
> 
> View attachment 476073
> 
> ...



All a gimmick. I’m a fan of their actual kit, which doesn’t have a sponsor on it at all 
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ponsor-stunt-prank-pictures-a9011811.html?amp


----------



## gavgav (20 Jul 2019)

Man City’s new third kit appears to have been inspired by a Fruit Salad chewy sweet 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....7/man-city-third-kit-vomit-wolves-twitter/amp


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2019)

gavgav said:


> Man City’s new third kit appears to have been inspired by a Fruit Salad chewy sweet
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....7/man-city-third-kit-vomit-wolves-twitter/amp



Yuk!

More footy kit news - here we have Chelsea & MUFC desperately trying to keep out of the 'most expensive tops' joint first place position:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/foot...sive-premier-league-replica-shirts-newcastle/


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jul 2019)

gavgav said:


> Man City’s new third kit appears to have been inspired by a Fruit Salad chewy sweet
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....7/man-city-third-kit-vomit-wolves-twitter/amp


Phew! Panic over!


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yuk!
> 
> More footy kit news - here we have Chelsea & MUFC desperately trying to keep out of the 'most expensive tops' joint first place position:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/foot...sive-premier-league-replica-shirts-newcastle/


Nice to see Burnley at the bottom of the shirt cost table! Now all we need is for them to finish bottom of the Premiership table!!


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> They're playing Tom Jones' Delilah at Ayr today whilst their mascot dances with a Welsh flag in the centre circle


 Brilliant, I really hope that's true. Lol


----------



## User6179 (20 Jul 2019)

Slick said:


> Brilliant, I really hope that's true. Lol





View: https://twitter.com/SublimeSadiq/status/1152579136466096130


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jul 2019)

Slick said:


> Brilliant, I really hope that's true. Lol



I was standing watching him do it as I was typing.


----------



## matiz (20 Jul 2019)

Wolves premier league champions of Asia
(world's largest continent) Citeh runners up


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2019)

Eddy said:


> View: https://twitter.com/SublimeSadiq/status/1152579136466096130



Love it.


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> I was standing watching him do it as I was typing.


I hope nobody complains as that's funny as.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2019)

Eddy said:


> View: https://twitter.com/SublimeSadiq/status/1152579136466096130




Nice of us to give them something to celebrate.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jul 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=376&v=3xjDD5WXffI


No need to watch past the first 18 seconds


----------



## Slick (21 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=376&v=3xjDD5WXffI
> 
> 
> No need to watch past the first 18 seconds



The first 18 seconds were good but so was the rest of it. Looked like a game that had a bit of everything, although from what I could tell the sending off looked harsh.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jul 2019)

Slick said:


> The first 18 seconds were good but so was the rest of it. Looked like a game that had a bit of everything, although from what I could tell the sending off looked harsh.


Bad refereeing again, a feature of the game now and the penalty wasn't one either. The same ref gave a soft pen to Queens last season in the last minute for what was a ridiculously obvious dive.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Jul 2019)

Once again i have set up the cycle chat league for fantasy football.
Just a bit of fun for those who like there football
Go to https://fantasy.premierleague.com/ and when you have picked your team go into join league and put in the code uimxts to join the cycle chat league.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2019)

The 2019/20 football season starts today. My team play away at newly promoted Lincoln City. Next week Accy were due to play also newly promoted and our nearest club at our level Bury, but the game has been called off due to the Shaker's financial situation.

https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/08/bury-game-suspended/


----------



## Slick (3 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The 2019/20 football season starts today. My team play away at newly promoted Lincoln City. Next week Accy were due to play also newly promoted and our nearest club at our level Bury, but the game has been called off due to the Shaker's financial situation.
> 
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/08/bury-game-suspended/


I don't think this is the last we're going to hear about this. Is there not more than one under suspicion.


----------



## Poacher (3 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The 2019/20 football season starts today. My team play away at newly promoted Lincoln City. Next week Accy were due to play also newly promoted and our nearest club at our level Bury, but the game has been called off due to the Shaker's financial situation.
> 
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/08/bury-game-suspended/


You OK there Accy? 2 nil seems like a good start for the Imps, but there's a long way to go yet.
Best wishes for Matt "he may be a thug, but he's our thug" Rhead in his new job in Billericay.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The 2019/20 football season starts today. My team play away at newly promoted Lincoln City. Next week Accy were due to play also newly promoted and our nearest club at our level Bury, but the game has been called off due to the Shaker's financial situation.
> 
> https://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2019/08/bury-game-suspended/


Oh dear, not a good start. You hope to beat the newconers.
Re Bury. What happens to that game if they go under? Is it simply scratched?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Re Bury. What happens to that game if they go under? Is it simply scratched?



I don't know. If the league keep suspending Bury's matches and then they happen to survive they'll have a fair bit of catching up to do! They've already got 12 points to make up. I think they'll be lucky to survive and get relegated to League 2. They could be wound up then reformed as a new club and have to play way down the football pyramid. Accy and Bury have helped each other out in the past when having financial problems. About 10 years ago Accy were hit with a tax bill for around £350,000. We had a 'Save Our Stanley' league match when fans from other clubs were asked to come and watch the game adding to the crowd. Bury brought about 500 fans, which was decent of their supporters. I don't think a 'Save The Shakers' match and fans fundraising etc will be enough though to save Bury FC though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh dear, not a good start. You hope to beat the newconers.
> Re Bury. What happens to that game if they go under? Is it simply scratched?


All their results will be struck off the record, and any teams who got points against them will lose them.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> All their results will be struck off the record, and any teams who got points against them will lose them.


So in theory a team eg Accy could be 3 points clear at the top and have those 3 points taken away......WoW.
Having typed that, I suppose it would have to be or they would have played one more game than most of the other teams.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't know. If the league keep suspending Bury's matches and then they happen to survive they'll have a fair bit of catching up to do! They've already got 12 points to make up. I think they'll be lucky to survive and get relegated to League 2. They could be wound up then reformed as a new club and have to play way down the football pyramid. Accy and Bury have helped each other out in the past when having financial problems. About 10 years ago Accy were hit with a tax bill for around £350,000. We had a 'Save Our Stanley' league match when fans from other clubs were asked to come and watch the game adding to the crowd. Bury brought about 500 fans, which was decent of their supporters. I don't think a 'Save The Shakers' match and fans fundraising etc will be enough though to save Bury FC though.


I cannot understand the "12 point deduction" thing. How is that going to help anyone?


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I cannot understand the "12 point deduction" thing. How is that going to help anyone?



It's not meant to. Why should a badly run club be helped?


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I cannot understand the "12 point deduction" thing. How is that going to help anyone?


It's punishment and there to deter other clubs from going Bury's way....I think.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's punishment and there to deter other clubs from going Bury's way....I think.


They did it to my home club Luton a long time ago - a double whammy in fact. This from Wiki:

"The 2008–09 season was the 123rd season in the history of Luton Town Football Club. The team's 24th-place finish in League One in 2007–08 meant the club competed in League Two. The club was docked 30 points at the start of the season; 10 by The Football Association for irregular matters involving player transfers, and 20 by the Football League for breaking rules on exiting administration. As a result, the club finished bottom of the league and was relegated to the Conference Premier. The season was not, however, without success – Luton beat Scunthorpe United 3–2 at Wembley to win the Football League Trophy for the first time."

They might as well just have thrown them out of the league instead of docking the points because they stood no chance of surviving with a 30 point deficit and the loss of some players after the relegation. It took quite a few seasons for them to get back in as well. They're going ok now though, after a couple of promotions, and are back in the Championship this season.

Although not as severe, its a crippling blow for Bury and rough on the fans (who did nothing wrong). I feel sorry for them.


----------



## gavgav (4 Aug 2019)

The might Shrews are up and running with an excellent win and what a goal it was, from our left back on his league debut!

https://www.skysports.com/football/shrewsbury-vs-portsmth/report/409908


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2019)

Barnet are off to a good start, beating newly relegated Yeovil Town 1-0 at the Hive.


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> The might Shrews are up and running with an excellent win and what a goal it was, from our left back on his league debut!
> 
> https://www.skysports.com/football/shrewsbury-vs-portsmth/report/409908


Congratulations. Hopefully not a typical result for Pompey......


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Aug 2019)

It's too bloody early for all this to start again. End of August is about right.


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's too bloody early for all this to start again. End of August is about right.


I'd agree.


----------



## Slick (4 Aug 2019)

A winning start to the season for the world famous Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> A winning start to the season for the world famous Glasgow Rangers.



Someone should tell the idiots who invaded the pitch that this was the first game of the season, not the last. The stewarding and policing of the Old Firm is an absolute joke, and Doncaster actually thinks improvements have been made? The man is deluded.

Anyway, I think a draw would have been a fair result, and despite losing it's not all doom and gloom as so many were predicting after the CQN.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2019)

Some subtle but sensible improvements re VAR in the EPL:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48953873


----------



## Slick (5 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Someone should tell the idiots who invaded the pitch that this was the first game of the season, not the last. The stewarding and policing of the Old Firm is an absolute joke, and Doncaster actually thinks improvements have been made? The man is deluded.
> 
> Anyway, I think a draw would have been a fair result, and despite losing it's not all doom and gloom as so many were predicting after the CQN.


I don't suppose you'll be surprised to hear I couldn't disagree more about the result, kilmarnock didn't do near enough to deserve a point.

You may be equally surprised I agree with you about the idiots on the pitch and the stewards and policing, terrible.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> I don't suppose you'll be surprised to hear I couldn't disagree more about the result, kilmarnock didn't do near enough to deserve a point.
> 
> You may be equally surprised I agree with you about the idiots on the pitch and the stewards and policing, terrible.



I am surprised by neither! Thing with the idiots which will be interesting is that the footage of them is clear, so the authorities are going to have to come up with quite an excuse to do nothing.


----------



## Slick (5 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I am surprised by neither! Thing with the idiots which will be interesting is that the footage of them is clear, so the authorities are going to have to come up with quite an excuse to do nothing.


Claim and counter claim has started already. 

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport...ock-horrified-rangers-fans-behaviour-18835318


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Claim and counter claim has started already.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport...ock-horrified-rangers-fans-behaviour-18835318



Aye, I've been reading bits and pieces of that. The ticketing one will be funny, because the QR codes are only valid for one scan so I suspect some enterprising wags will have thought they and some pals will have been able to get in for the price of a single ticket.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's too bloody early for all this to start again. End of August is about right.


Klopp was saying that Italy have 20 teams in the top division (same as ours) but start 4 weeks later than us, allowing players a 4 week holiday. So why dont we do the same? Pure greed from the people at the top.


----------



## smutchin (5 Aug 2019)

I saw someone earlier trying to justify the fee paid by MU for Maguire by describing him as a “does what it says on the tin” kind of player. 

Yeah, sure. Only trouble is, what it says on the tin is “Corned beef”.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Someone should tell the idiots who invaded the pitch that this was the first game of the season, not the last. The stewarding and policing of the Old Firm is an absolute joke, and Doncaster actually thinks improvements have been made? The man is deluded.
> 
> Anyway, I think a draw would have been a fair result, and despite losing it's not all doom and gloom as so many were predicting after the CQN.


" The old firm " weren't playing at Kilmarnock at the weekend.

Full scale deflection mode from some in the media.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2019)

Arsenal just got a bargain.
£25 million for Kieran Tierney ....

Sorry to see him go but it was probably inevitable.
I don't think he would have lasted many more years in Scottish football. The amount of kicking he took was unbelievable.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Arsenal just got a bargain.
> £25 million for Kieran Tierney ....
> 
> Sorry to see him go but it was probably inevitable.
> I don't think he would have lasted many more years in Scottish football. The amount of kicking he took was unbelievable.



Good to see a not totally derisory offer for a quality player. Hope that's reciprocated if you come in for Taylor. We should be looking for Naismith levels of money at least for him.


----------



## PaulB (8 Aug 2019)

Nice of Mo Salah to give so much money to a hospital. 

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...liverpool-star-mohamed-salah-donates-16715518


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> Nice of Mo Salah to give so much money to a hospital.
> 
> https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...liverpool-star-mohamed-salah-donates-16715518


I know they get paid a lot these days but that is still a huge chunk of money. Very generous of him and he deserves respect for doing it.

In other news it looks like Arsenal may pull off a double signing today (medicals permitting) - Kierney and David Luiz. Pleased about that!


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Aug 2019)

Nil feckin' five 

It might be a long 'un.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nil feckin' five
> 
> It might be a long 'un.


Chin up. Nobody's season is going to be defined by their result against Manchester City


----------



## Seevio (10 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Chin up. Nobody's season is going to be defined by their result against Manchester City


If it's like last season, Liverpool's season will be defined by their Man City result.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Aug 2019)

We (Arsenal) had City and Chelsea as our first two matches last season and lost them both. At the end of the season, if we had drawn those two matches we would have finished third and Liverpool would be champions.

The first few matches aren't vital but they can still come back to haunt you later!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I know they get paid a lot these days but that is still a huge chunk of money. Very generous of him and he deserves respect for doing it.
> 
> In other news it looks like Arsenal may pull off a double signing today (medicals permitting) - Kierney and David Luiz. Pleased about that!



Luiz was generally a good player for us. A solid defender capable of playing some wonderful long balls up the pitch. Scored some stunning goals but also committed some outrageous howlers.

Was a bit of a suspect during our two big player unrest seasons.

Past his best now but still a useful player imo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2019)

Looks like VAR worked pretty well yesterday:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49307496

Even Shearer is gradually becoming in favour.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2019)

Re Wednesday's Super Cup - all women officiating team.

Hopefully we will see the players give the Ref' more respect than they usually do.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-referee-european-super-cup-liverpool-chelsea


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2019)

Another win for Barnet, 1-2 away to Notts. County. What with the draw against Sutton UTD. during the week, it's a good 7 points out of nine.


----------



## Slick (11 Aug 2019)

Another big win for the Famous Glasgow Rangers today. 6 - 1 in a fixture that might have cost us last season. A few players starting to look a bit tasty running at defenders, none more so than Jordan Jones who seems to have loads of potential.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Chin up. Nobody's season is going to be defined by their result against Manchester City


Yeah but losing 5-0 at home (with 1 unfairly disallowed which would've made it 6) come on!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Re Wednesday's Super Cup - all women officiating team.
> 
> Hopefully we will see the players give the Ref' more respect than they usually do.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-referee-european-super-cup-liverpool-chelsea


Welcome to the basement, Spokey.


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2019)

Lampard gets a baptism of fire from the Red Devils…

A good weekend for Pompey fans. 2-0 win after the first week's loss (we beat Birmingham in the League Cup mid-week), and the neighbours lost as well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Welcome to the basement, Spokey.






Bit of an odd game to watch tbh - first 15 mins we were really good and we had some good chances throughout the game inc' two on the woodwork. Nevertheless we failed to take our chances whilst MUFC did take theirs and a well deserved win for them.

Turning point was the Zouma penalty - a player who I have very little faith in based on his last spell with us; a really slow clod of a man imo.

And, as expected, we are still a long way adrift on attacking firepower up front.

Expected a loss today but not that bad. No great expectations this season and none for the next either if I am being totally honest. We have a 2-3 year rebuild at least ahead of us.

Been a good run this millennium with 20 or so trophies in the bag so very happy with that. We have also financed the club internally for the best part of a decade now and are FFP compliant and we now need to see whether Roman sticks with us or we sell the business on which can inject more funding into the club to enable us to keep pace with the front runners on the spending front.

Not overly despondent post match, we are where we are and most Chelsea fans don't really need reminding where our current inadequacies lie - although as a very successful team we do understand that shots (some astute, some cheap and some just plain lies) will head our way. 

I do hope that Frank gets a decent punt at managing the rebuild process though and eventually secures us even more silverware.

KTBFFH


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been a good run this millennium with 20 or so trophies in the bag so very happy with that. We have also financed the club internally for the best part of a decade now and are FFP compliant and we now need to see whether Roman sticks with us or we sell the business on which can inject more funding into the club to enable us to keep pace with the front runners on the spending front.


Your owner does appear to have lost interest, at least from an outside perspective. I wouldn't be surprised to see him walk.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Your owner does appear to have lost interest, at least from an outside perspective. I wouldn't be surprised to see him walk.



Yes, it would appear so although last year he did reject a £2.3 billion bid which may mean that was too light (official value is £2.6 billion although what's a mere £0.3 billion difference at that level of the market?) or that he's still keen to extend his 15 year stewardship.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2019)

Roman sunk a lot of money into the club, but even he has his limits. To outspend Man City now would require a massive cash injection and he must be wondering if it is worth it anymore.


----------



## J1888 (11 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Another big win for the Famous Glasgow Rangers today. 6 - 1 in a fixture that might have cost us last season. A few players starting to look a bit tasty running at defenders, none more so than Jordan Jones who seems to have loads of potential.



We welcome the chase


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2019)

Since the visa issue came up, he hasn't visited the club at all, I think. Even before the transfer ban came in, the new stadium project was put on hold. Chelsea's management are in a bind whatever they do, and so's Roman. In order to compete with the rest of the top clubs, never mind City, they don't _necessarily_ need more money from Roman- if and when funding is available, the ban obviously prevents new players coming in anyway for the time being- but to spend smarter. If the management can build along the same lines Liverpool have, unearth a few cheaper but quality players, then they can compete. A new stadium would build revenue in the long term, but take it in the short term- Arsenal are still paying for the Emirates, on and off the pitch, Spurs will be in debt for years as well. But Stamford Bridge isn't going to get any bigger, there's only so much prices can be increased, and all the rivals now have considerably larger stadia. Without success on the pitch, Abramovich is more likely to want to cut his losses, but success would make it more attractive to potential buyers. And the longer this goes on, the harder it will be to close the gap on City and Liverpool. If Spurs can push on, and United make even a little progress…that's the top four places increasingly hard to reach.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> Arsenal are still paying for the Emirates, on and off the pitch,


I would disagree with that. It assumes Arsenal, or any club for that matter, have an automatic right to be permanently top four. Despite the unrealistic expectations of many of their fans, Arsenal are one of the top clubs in England, always top half of the table and never in danger of relegation. At least eighty clubs in England would swap places with them in a heartbeat.


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I would disagree with that.* It assumes Arsenal, or any club for that matter, have an automatic right to be permanently top four*. Despite the unrealistic expectations of many of their fans, Arsenal are one of the top clubs in England, always top half of the table and never in danger of relegation. At least eighty clubs in England would swap places with them in a heartbeat.


You're absolutely right, their current position is the envy of many. I've posted much the same myself! However, Arsenal _are_ paying for the Emirates- it was funded by a bond issue and debt repayments are about £25m a year, until 2031. Transfer budget is 'only' £45m a year or so. Huge by most standards, even in the PL, but pitiful compared to the clubs they're competing against. They are unlikely to make up the shortfall through success on the pitch, as CL qualification and the resulting gravy train is a stretch at best. Kroenke isn't interested in putting his own money into the club and wants a self-sustaining club. Hence the current moribund (by their former standards) state of affairs. They dug their expensive hole, and now they're stuck in it. Mediocrity most clubs would indeed love.


----------



## Slick (11 Aug 2019)

J1888 said:


> We welcome the chase


You couldn't quoted a better man. Still a poor imitation though. 

https://rangers.co.uk/club/history/former-managers/bill-struth/


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Aug 2019)

Well we're already 3 points better off than last season and have equalled the number of away clean sheets!


----------



## Seevio (11 Aug 2019)

You know when you read in the news that Japanese scientists have spliced together the genes of a sea slug and an elephant?

That's Ole Gunnar Solkskjaer's accent, that is.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Roman sunk a lot of money into the club, but even he has his limits. To outspend Man City now would require a massive cash injection and he must be wondering if it is worth it anymore.



I don't think a massive cash injection is feasible but for different reasons than his interest level.

The only way he could inject a substantial amount of money into the club would be to build a new stadium. 

Obviously new players etc can't be purchased via this method and as we have been fully FFP compliant (with no investigation hanging over us unlike MCFC) since being required to do so I doubt he would be so foolish to upset the apple cart now.

Interestingly, the CFC business model is seen by a number of other EPL clubs as being generally ahead of the game and being long-term sustainable. This despite the media/fan pillorying we get for our loanee system.

Our 'on hold' new stadium plan had an initial costing of £0.5 billion which was rapidly heading towards £1 billion for an estimated match day gain of £40-50 million pa. Whether that is an acceptable ROI is for Roman to determine. Bigger gains may be made by increasing our commercial revenue (we are currently 7th largest in the world on this criteria) and this is where we have fallen significantly behind MCFC (and we've always been well behind MUFC).

Some good stat's here in the slide show infographics.

https://www2.deloitte.com/uk/en/pag.../articles/deloitte-football-money-league.html

A long while ago Roman instructed the Board that CFC was to be a self sustaining club, and that objective was achieved several years back and it is one which is maintained today. I can't see this position changing unless we have a massive long-term reversal in on-pitch performance with subsequent commercial sponsorship loss. Our sponsorship deals are long-term (esp' the Nike kit deal) and there'll be no significant potential drop off there for some time - £900 million over 15 years (ending 2032) is one of the biggest European football sponsorship deals ever.

So commercially we are sound as apart from the above, plus a good number of other commercial deals in place, we are back in the CL again and have banked some money from our recent transfer activities under our inbound transfer ban. Due to our 3rd place finish last season our TV Rights Income will also be a decent sum.

On pitch we are, of course, in a quandry. Having spent almost 50 years supporting CFC I have, of course, seen much weaker squads. This season is worrying though and Frank has a lot of workarounds to manage especially re our woeful lack of firepower up front and the less than stellar defence. I would see this as part of a short-term blip* for the club similar to that experienced since MUFC lost SAF albeit for different reasons.

* As long as the Board get their act together and avoid stupid bans (whose ramifications are far outweighed by the punishment imo) and stop buying duds on the transfer market.

On a more immediate note, unless Frank plays a shut-up shop and counter attacking game then I can see us being completely trashed by LFC in the Super Cup on Wednesday evening.


----------



## postman (12 Aug 2019)

This might upset a few,but i have already started.I love the build up on a Saturday of the football progs.Sky,BT all on Virgin for free.But when a female pundit all 5'2" of her comes on and starts spouting about the football and players off the prog goes.I like the blokey banter,which will go.These chaps have been pro's they know the dressing rooms inside and out,the tricks,pranks jokes the insider jokes.Sorry ladies not for me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> This might upset a few,but i have already started.I love the build up on a Saturday of the football progs.Sky,BT all on Virgin for free.But when a female pundit all 5'2" of her comes on and starts spouting about the football and players off the prog goes.I like the blokey banter,which will go.These chaps have been pro's they know the dressing rooms inside and out,the tricks,pranks jokes the insider jokes.Sorry ladies not for me.



I like the unisex panels tbh - the ladies chosen have been in and around the game for some time and generally know their stuff. They are often a lot better than some of the male pundits who trot out interminable cliches and just sit there adding very little insight whilst picking up large/huge pay cheques. Give them a chance you may be pleasantly surprised.

I'm looking forward to the all female trio officiating the LFC/CFC Super Cup match on Weds night.

I am no fan of ladies football (I've tried) despite the best efforts of the BBC to ram it down my throat, but have no problem with them being involved in the male game in any capacity.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> This might upset a few,but i have already started.I love the build up on a Saturday of the football progs.Sky,BT all on Virgin for free.But when a female pundit all 5'2" of her comes on and starts spouting about the football and players off the prog goes.I like the blokey banter,which will go.These chaps have been pro's they know the dressing rooms inside and out,the tricks,pranks jokes the insider jokes.Sorry ladies not for me.



Aye, women are famous for knowing nowt about football and having no banter.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> This might upset a few,but i have already started.I love the build up on a Saturday of the football progs.Sky,BT all on Virgin for free.But when a female pundit all 5'2" of her comes on and starts spouting about the football and players off the prog goes.I like the blokey banter,which will go.These chaps have been pro's they know the dressing rooms inside and out,the tricks,pranks jokes the insider jokes.Sorry ladies not for me.


The ones I've seen are many times better than the Shearers and Lawrensons with their tired old "Nothing we haven't heard before" clichés. And as for Robbie Savage, my old mum (Who wouldn't even have been sure what shape the ball is) would have been more insightful than that ignorant, loudmouth pillock.


----------



## Hitchington (12 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> And as for Robbie Savage, my old mum (Who wouldn't even have been sure what shape the ball is) would have been more insightful than that ignorant, loudmouth pillock.


Ironically his mum is a pundit on his weekly 5Live Friday morning football show, and she consistently shows she knows more about football than he does.


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2019)

I quite often read Eniola Aluko's column in the Guardian. Female punditry is just as much a mixed bag. I thought there were a few good female pundits in the world cup and a few bad ones. Hope Solo was a good pundit and writes well too. Mark Lawrenson is terrible and is only forgiven for being a Liverpool legend, otherwise... There seems to be a bit of an old boys network when it comes to punditry, that's the only reason I can think some of them get the job.


----------



## Beebo (12 Aug 2019)

Hitchington said:


> Ironically his mum is a pundit on his weekly 5Live Friday morning football show, and she consistently shows she knows more about football than he does.


I like Savage, he plays the part of opinionated loudmouth very well. Much better to have a opinion than offer nothing of interest.


----------



## Slow But Determined (12 Aug 2019)

Beebo said:


> I like Savage, he plays the part of opinionated loudmouth very well. Much better to have a opinion than offer nothing of interest.



Charlie, his son, on Man U's books has finally been selected for Wales under 17. Obviously son of Robbie, Welsh and a Scottish mother but born in England and proudly wears an England shirt. Robbie should have a word!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2019)

Hitchington said:


> Ironically his mum is a pundit on his weekly 5Live Friday morning football show, and she consistently shows she knows more about football than he does.



I didn't know that - will have a listen.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> I quite often read Eniola Aluko's column in the Guardian. Female punditry is just as much a mixed bag. I thought there were a few good female pundits in the world cup and a few bad ones. Hope Solo was a good pundit and writes well too. Mark Lawrenson is terrible and is only forgiven for being a Liverpool legend, otherwise... There seems to be a bit of an old boys network when it comes to punditry, that's the only reason I can think some of them get the job.



There's a very strong LFC/MUFC bias when it comes to punditry - definitely an old boys club though and a forgiving one at that.

Just look at spitting Carragher for instance - a foul creature who is back on the gravy train now the fuss has died down. Ditto miss a drug test Ferdinand.

Funny old world.


----------



## StuAff (14 Aug 2019)




----------



## postman (15 Aug 2019)

I watched a little bit,a very little bit of the Super Cup.Parts i saw were rubbish,one thing i did notice Liverpool footballers not all of then could not take a decent corner kick.Mind you they might have been tired,i mean the season is only a week old.Get some training in lads.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> I watched a little bit,a very little bit of the Super Cup.Parts i saw were rubbish,one thing i did notice Liverpool footballers not all of then could not take a decent corner kick.Mind you they might have been tired,i mean the season is only a week old.Get some training in lads.



It probably didn't help that they were playing late at night in 30 degree heat on a terrible pitch.


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> It probably didn't help that they were playing late at night in 30 degree heat on a terrible pitch.


well he didn't mention the ref and her assistants though, small mercies.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> I watched a little bit,a very little bit of the Super Cup.Parts i saw were rubbish,one thing i did notice Liverpool footballers not all of then could not take a decent corner kick.Mind you they might have been tired,i mean the season is only a week old.Get some training in lads.



Sorry Postie but are you serious? It was a very watchable match, the level did drop a bit as they entered the last 45 of the 120 due to the heat & humidity but the commentators & pundits and the two appropriate fan boards thought it was a good game.

Maybe if you had watched more of the match you might have a less jaundiced opinion of the match quality.


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2019)

i blame the boots,they are wearing carpet slippers now.They need some cork studs with three nails in and a mile of white football laces.


----------



## Slick (15 Aug 2019)

Just back from another great night at Ibrox. They are starting to look like the real thing from middle to front but the defence still looks like it needs a bit of work. Helander did make the bench tonight but I can only assume that the master plan is to slot him in the middle as soon as he is fit. Really looking forward to seeing how this season develops for us.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> i blame the boots,they are wearing carpet slippers now.They need some cork studs with three nails in and a mile of white football laces.
> View attachment 480136
> View attachment 480137


Hey Postie! You forgot to mention the usual 'the balls were twice as heavy as they are today and when you headed them they left a mark of the lace up bit on your forehead'


----------



## pjd57 (23 Aug 2019)

A better night at Celtic park, after last week's shambles.
2-0 lead has to be enough against a fairly average looking team.

Weather threatened to be nasty for the run there and back but it wasn't too bad going and dry coming home. 
I even remembered to charge my lights.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2019)

Have Bury FC survived? Reports of a last minute buy out are being mentioned. This is like when Accy Stanley thought they had a last minute reprieve back in 1962. I fear Bury will end up like Accy and have to reform in a few years,then spend decades climbing up the non leagues to get back.
https://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/club/history-and-honours/


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2019)

Bury owner Steve Dale says club has been sold as EFL considers deadline extension
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49455433


----------



## Stephenite (24 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Bury owner Steve Dale says club has been sold as EFL considers deadline extension
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49455433


Little to do with that daffodil Steve Dale though (who bought the club for a pound less than a year ago). The potential sale has been brokered by the local MP James Frith.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey Postie! You forgot to mention the usual 'the balls were twice as heavy as they are today and when you headed them they left a mark of the lace up bit on your forehead'



Keep up, Accy!

Postman was a 'keeper!


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2019)

Been out riding with @Supersuperleeds today's I swear he said that this is Leeds year which he said last year and the year before 
First premier league win of the season for the foxes


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Keep up, Accy!
> 
> Postman was a 'keeper!


After 52 years I think Mrs D is a keeper


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Stephenite said:


> Little to do with that daffodil Steve Dale though (who bought the club for a pound less than a year ago). The potential sale has been brokered by the local MP James Frith.


So, this guy, who openly admits he knows nothing about foootball and specifically Bury FC buys it for one pound. He is surely going to sell it for a massive profit.
How is that allowed ??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Been out riding with @Supersuperleeds today's I swear he said that this is Leeds year which he said last year and the year before
> First premier league win of the season for the foxes



I think I said, I'm NOT going to get my hopes up this year.

But, we have started well and WGUAFC


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So, this guy, who openly admits he knows nothing about foootball and specifically Bury FC buys it for one pound. He is surely going to sell it for a massive profit.
> How is that allowed ??


It is a private company, the owners can sell it to who they like.


----------



## StuAff (24 Aug 2019)

No Pompey game today- home game postponed on account of clashing with the Victorious festival. Though after contriving to draw with Coventry midweek, they've probably had a few words from Mr Jackett......

In other news, Arsenal's cunning plan to sort out their defensive issues by buying Luiz has proven worthy of Baldrick.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> In other news, Arsenal's cunning plan to sort out their defensive issues by buying Luiz has proven worthy of Baldrick.


----------



## Stephenite (25 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> It is a private company, the owners can sell it to who they like.


Well, there is the fit and proper persons test.

There ought to be more stringent controls regarding who can own a football club (and other sports clubs) and what they plan to do with it. A football/sports club is much more than a private company.

Thursday's Guardian Football Weekly podcast briefly discussed both Bury and Bolton's plight. There was a Frenchman on the show who said there were better safeguards in place in the French league.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> In other news, Arsenal's cunning plan to sort out their defensive issues by buying Luiz has proven worthy of Baldrick.


I thought he had a great game.
Mind you I'm a Liverpool fan


----------



## PaulB (27 Aug 2019)

My grandchildren had a great day out today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2019)

Will the Sun or the Daily Star have the back page headlines 'Dead and Bury(ied)' this morning? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49451896


----------



## Slick (28 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Will the Sun or the Daily Star have the back page headlines 'Dead and Bury(ied)' this morning? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49451896


Yeah, they probably will. My only real surprise is it hasn't happened sooner but I still think Bury will find away back in some form by next season.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Yeah, they probably will. My only real surprise is it hasn't happened sooner but I still think Bury will find away back in some form by next season.


But in what league would that be?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

I have said for years that the whole football league/tv/sky thing will one day implode. It just can't continue as it is.
Thats my opinion but, I have been known to be wrong


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2019)

Talking about this down the pub last,.the question of what'll happen to Gigg Lane came up.
I know that when the same thing happened to Accy in 1962 the ground was just left to decay for years until it was demolished on safety grounds, The land is still a football/playing field as it belongs to a next door school. Will the owner of what was Fury FC sell the land for development? It's not much good for anything else is it? I don't think a reformed 'AFC Bury' or whatever could afford to run and maintain such a large ground,at lower non league level.
Another question was asked. Which league club will now take over the title of having the shortest name in the league? Without looking it up we got quite a few 7 lettered names, but none with just 6.,so it's almost certain there are non with just 5 letters in their full name.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> But in what league would that be?



Probably right at the bottom,at this level.....
https://www.nonleaguematters.co.uk/divisions/13/

My home town team www.greatharwoodtown.co.uk/index.html was kicked out of that league some 12/13 years ago for not having the basic requirement of changing rooms and floodlights,following an arson attack at the ground.
All that league asks is that you have changing facilities and floodlights. If a reformed Bury can find a ground with both they could reform.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talking about this down the pub last,.the question of what'll happen to Gigg Lane came up.
> I know that when the same thing happened to Accy in 1962 the ground was just left to decay for years until it was demolished on safety grounds, The land is still a football/playing field as it belongs to a next door school. Will the owner of what was Fury FC sell the land for development? It's not much good for anything else is it?
> Another question was asked. Which league club will now take over the title of having the shortest name in the league? Without looking it up we got quite a few 7 lettered names, but none with just 6.,so it's almost certain there are non with just 5 letters in their full name.


Does "Pool" not count ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does "Pool" not count ?


No, because officially it has a 'The' in front of it.
Some non football fan seriously suggested PNE,thinking that was their official title.


----------



## vickster (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does "Pool" not count ?


Or ‘Scum’ for the Manchester team in red


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2019)

David Squires on … Bolton, Bury and the threat to our football clubs

*HERE*


----------



## MarkF (28 Aug 2019)

A couple of points.

Nobody's legs fell off and Bury FC is not finished, with their support base they'll have an easier time getting going again than Halifax and Aldershot. both of whom were quickly back at the level at which they went pop. I see Darlington have quickly risen too. A Phoenix Bury wont start "at the bottom", you can't have 500/1000 away fans turning up at another club used to crowds of 50. Common sense will prevail and they'd start at a decent level. 

Bury have had at least two squads over the recent seasons that no lower league football fan viewed as anything but shoot or bust. Bad ownership + fans turning a blind eye = this.


----------



## Beebo (28 Aug 2019)

I see Dean Saunders has been a nobber and earned himself a prison sentence. 
Good. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-49497817


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> A couple of points.
> 
> Nobody's legs fell off and Bury FC is not finished, with their support base they'll have an easier time getting going again than Halifax and Aldershot. both of whom were quickly back at the level at which they went pop. I see Darlington have quickly risen too. A Phoenix Bury wont start "at the bottom", you can't have 500/1000 away fans turning up at another club used to crowds of 50. Common sense will prevail and they'd start at a decent level.
> 
> Bury have had at least two squads over the recent seasons that no lower league football fan viewed as anything but shoot or bust. Bad ownership + fans turning a blind eye = this.


Bury's demise does not matter a jot outside of Bury, despite all the hand wringing and crocodile tears. A club from the National League will vacate the hole they left in the EFL and that scenario will repeat all the way down to the lowest of the feeder leagues. So we lose one financial basket case from the EFL and make quite a few other clubs very happy at their promotion. 

A harsh judgement, but that's the way it works folks.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Beebo said:


> I see Dean Saunders has been a nobber and earned himself a prison sentence.
> Good.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-49497817


But he wasnt drunk.
He was just confused.


----------



## Slick (28 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> But in what league would that be?


Obviously non league would be the obvious answer but I think they could be allowed to restart at the lowest league next season if other conditions are met. A lot still to be decided though.


----------



## marshmella (28 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talking about this down the pub last,.the question of what'll happen to Gigg Lane came up.
> I know that when the same thing happened to Accy in 1962 the ground was just left to decay for years until it was demolished on safety grounds, The land is still a football/playing field as it belongs to a next door school. Will the owner of what was Fury FC sell the land for development? It's not much good for anything else is it? I don't think a reformed 'AFC Bury' or whatever could afford to run and maintain such a large ground,at lower non league level.
> Another question was asked. Which league club will now take over the title of having the shortest name in the league? Without looking it up we got quite a few 7 lettered names, but none with just 6.,so it's almost certain there are non with just 5 letters in their full name.


I think its now Fulham with the shortest name


----------



## marshmella (28 Aug 2019)

Beebo said:


> I see Dean Saunders has been a nobber and earned himself a prison sentence.
> Good.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-49497817


Should have also been charged with crimes against football namely taking Wolverhampton Wanderers into league 1.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> Common sense will prevail and they'd start at a decent level.



What level would that be Mark? Whichever league they're invited to join if they reform, the clubs missing out on promotion or being relegated because a reformed Bury are now joining their league won't be happy. For example Chorley FC made the National League last season after years of getting so close. Would sticking a reformed Bury in the National League instead of such a club as Chorley be acceptable.?


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Aug 2019)

Thing that i notice so often these days is the so called crowd
You see it on tv all the time, or rather you Dont
The empty stadia, a few people in a football ground is so depressing. 
Like going to the pub that's empty, why bother.. 
Luton are supposed to have a great fan club yet the Cardiff game was empty.
Years ago clubs like Peterborough usedto get near capacity but now is a few thousand

So on a commercial basis how can they expect to keep going.
Two of the richest clubs in the world are only a few miles from Bolton and Bury.

Until a decision is made regarding tv funding and club costs it's only a matter time before its a 2 tier league.
Money and the Big investors have destroyed the game or made it great depending on your view.
How long before that drys up
The tv funders like Sky are being squeezed with all the new ways to watch Without paying, so that could soon change things.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> What level would that be Mark? Whichever league they're invited to join if they reform, the clubs missing out on promotion or being relegated because a reformed Bury are now joining their league won't be happy. For example Chorley FC made the National League last season after years of getting so close. Would sticking a reformed Bury in the National League instead of such a club as Chorley be acceptable.?



The only fair way to do decide would be for other clubs to vote on whether they'd be happy with a new Bury joining whatever league was proposed. It's what happened in Scotland when Rangers went bust, and they ended up in the fourth division, though I can't remember what the authorities did with the winner of the Lowland/Highland League playoff. Gave them a bag of money to keep schtum I expect.


----------



## MarkF (29 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> What level would that be Mark? Whichever league they're invited to join if they reform, the clubs missing out on promotion or being relegated because a reformed Bury are now joining their league won't be happy. For example Chorley FC made the National League last season after years of getting so close. Would sticking a reformed Bury in the National League instead of such a club as Chorley be acceptable.?



All talk of "start at the bottom" is catmuck.

My guess, if they re-form, is that they'll be put in National League North, that's level 6, at worse it'll be Northern Premier and even that is only 3 promotions from League 2. At this level it is regionalised, hence my earlier post, lower level clubs could not afford the safety measures necessary to host a re-formed Bury.

I watch football at these levels & lower, there is no money to be made, it's a level where clubs sometimes cannot afford to be promoted and others refuse it. All clubs in whatever divison Bury end up in, will be rubbing their hands in anticipation of the windfall their home game with them will bring, believe me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2019)

Cantona - OMG. Is he high or drunk?

What a car crash of a Champions League draw!


----------



## flake99please (29 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cantona - OMG. Is he high or drunk?
> 
> What a car crash of a Champions League draw!



A few too many 1664’s methinks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2019)

flake99please said:


> A few too many 1664’s methinks.



Yes, a bad mix with a touch of Shakespeare and some garbled save the world message.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The only fair way to do decide would be for other clubs to vote on whether they'd be happy with a new Bury joining whatever league was proposed. It's what happened in Scotland when Rangers went bust, and they ended up in the fourth division, though I can't remember what the authorities did with the winner of the Lowland/Highland League playoff. Gave them a bag of money to keep schtum I expect.


Rangers went bust and they ended.. insert full stop.

A new club was shoe horned into the league.

All the club/ company / buying history was smoke and mirrors nonsense.


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2019)

54 titles, and still going strong.


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2019)

What a night at Ibrox tonight, great game, great atmosphere and another great win for my team. 

It all started with some good humour when the Legia fans unfurled a banner designed as a dig at Rangers fans after the recent sanction from UEFA for sectarian singing but all it did was bring the house down with laughter. Legia did have a couple of half chances but when our inevitable winner hit the net the mood changed as the players turned a bit nasty. There was also a short delay as the stadium filled with smoke after the away fans let off flares. There will be more trouble for my club about that.

An eventful 90 minutes but bring on Sunday.


----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2019)

Might have to resurrect the away days.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Might have to resurrect the away days.
> View attachment 482706


How many points will your team take out of it....
If I had to guess I'd say 5 , maybe 6.


----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2019)

pjd57 said:


> How many points will your team take out of it....
> If I had to guess I'd say 5 , maybe 6.


Certainly a tough draw but I'd be hopeful of taking more than that. I reckon we're now pretty tough at home. Either way, I'm looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Certainly a tough draw but I'd be hopeful of taking more than that. I reckon we're now pretty tough at home. Either way, I'm looking forward to the challenge.


 
I hope you don't. I'd love to see my team at The De Kuip (The Tub) though that'll never happen, as the iconic European stadiums are replaced, this is the best of the last standing IMO along with the Mestalla in Valencia. Been to the latter but you should make the effort for Feyenoord, the new grounds plans are well advanced. What a design, built in the 1930's but looks superb today.


----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> I hope you don't. I'd love to see my team at The De Kuip (The Tub) though that'll never happen, as the iconic European stadiums are replaced, this is the best of the last standing IMO along with the Mestalla in Valencia. Been to the latter but you should make the effort for Feyenoord, the new grounds plans are well advanced. What a design, built in the 1930's but looks superb today.
> 
> View attachment 482745


I've been to the Mestalla Stadium a few years ago but never Feyenoord. I went to every away fixture in 2008 when we were beaten in the final but didn't do a lot of away trips after that. Thursday night whetted the appetite again though, so may take your advice but if I'm honest, it was Porto that I had my eye on.


----------



## MarkF (31 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> I've been to the Mestalla Stadium a few years ago but never Feyenoord. I went to every away fixture in 2008 when we were beaten in the final but didn't do a lot of away trips after that. Thursday night whetted the appetite again though, so may take your advice but if I'm honest, it was Porto that I had my eye on.



Tough choice, Porto every time for the city (hilly tho) but it's another blah stadium and they won't be up for Rangers much.


----------



## Slick (31 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> Tough choice, Porto every time for the city (hilly tho) but it's another blah stadium and they won't be up for Rangers much.


That's probably very true unless they need the points but as ever, for me, it's all about the Rangers anyway.


----------



## pjd57 (31 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Certainly a tough draw but I'd be hopeful of taking more than that. I reckon we're now pretty tough at home. Either way, I'm looking forward to the challenge.


How much are they charging for the 3 home games.
£72 for Celtic season ticket holders , so I'm happy with that.
3 instalments as well if you're on the home cup tickets scheme.
Cheaper than SPFL games !


----------



## Slick (31 Aug 2019)

pjd57 said:


> How much are they charging for the 3 home games.
> £72 for Celtic season ticket holders , so I'm happy with that.
> 3 instalments as well if you're on the home cup tickets scheme.
> Cheaper than SPFL games !


Nothing been released yet regarding 3 match packages but £72 seems like good value to me and would work out roughly what I've been paying for the qualifying rounds.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

Just watching Robby Savage. I'm not sure what I like most.
His football knowledge?
His dress sense?
His hair style?


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2019)

Just watched Southampton v Manchester United on the box.Oh dear sorry Utd fans but your glory days of Fergie's teams are a very long way a way.Awful performance.Pity because i have had a soft spot for Utd right from 1962,when i got interested in football.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2019)

Silly substitutions from Frank today. From 2-0 to 2-2 was poor.


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> Just watched Southampton v Manchester United on the box.Oh dear sorry Utd fans but your glory days of Fergie's teams are a very long way a way.Awful performance.Pity because i have had a soft spot for Utd right from 1962,when i got interested in football.


Presumably you're not a Leeds fan then, no love lost between those teams!


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Presumably you're not a Leeds fan then, no love lost between those teams!



i was a very big Revie fan,started off on the Spion Kop with my dad,then in to the shed back out again with dad on the terraces and finally a season ticket holder.But in 74 i had to make a choice.Work started at 05-00 six days a week.Pub on an evening so going to see Leeds meant i had little sleep,and with only Sunday off,something had to give and it was the football.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2019)

A good day for Killie yesterday as we won away at St Johnstone. Not a great game to watch by all accounts but three points on the road makes up for that.

Closer to home, I went along to what I assume was a friendly between Newcastle and Watford which ended 1-1. I've never seen a more pedestrian pace at SJP, or such a low and apathetic turnout. This is the first game I've been to since Rafa left and the difference in atmosphere around the place is incredible.

Even closer to home (they were away, but I live a stone's throw from the Stadium of Light) Sunderland got skelped off Peterborough, which I reckon is a bit of a hangover from the midweek victory at Burnley.


----------



## gavgav (1 Sep 2019)

The most common phrase you’ll hear this season:-

Shrewsbury nil.....


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just watching Robby Savage. I'm not sure what I like most.
> His football knowledge?
> His dress sense?
> His hair style?


Oh the irony.


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2019)

A good win for Barnet away to Eastleigh 1-2. Winner came 90+4 mins.


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Oh the irony.


Or hairdryery in his case with those long locks. He won’t use straightening irons I doubt


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

Accy got their first win of the season yesterday. 
https://www.accringtonstanley.co.uk/news/2019/august/stanley-v-mk-dons/
We held on at the end when we should've been cruising it. If we'd lost I think that would've been the start of a relegation battle so early in the season.


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2019)

Not so good for my team today, still full of hope though.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Not so good for my team today, still full of hope though.


2nd place looks possible !


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> 2nd place looks possible !


Nah, we'll romp that league.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Nah, we'll romp that league.


More chance of topping your Europa League group.


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> More chance of topping your Europa League group.


Going for the double.


----------



## J1888 (1 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Not so good for my team today, still full of hope though.



Surprised at just how poor Rangers were. Good for us that we finally showed up and took the game to you in a way we haven’t done at Ibrox until the season before last. Think Rangers got their team selection all wrong


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2019)

J1888 said:


> Surprised at just how poor Rangers were. Good for us that we finally showed up and took the game to you in a way we haven’t done at Ibrox until the season before last. Think Rangers got their team selection all wrong


Agreed. Would have been good to see them both in form and go toe to toe but from your point of view, a win is a win. I was honestly expecting the flow of the game to be the exact opposite but that's football.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Sep 2019)

@Slick 
@J1888 

Which of the 2 Glasgow teams is getting the most Europa League points and are they getting into the ko rounds ?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Agreed. Would have been good to see them both in form and go toe to toe but from your point of view, a win is a win. I was honestly expecting the flow of the game to be the exact opposite but that's football.


Looks like you are going to sign Ryan Kent from Lpool, if they can complete in time.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks like you are going to sign Ryan Kent from Lpool, if they can complete in time.


Worst kept secret in ages but he was amazing for us last year and I would love to see him up here again.


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> @Slick
> @J1888
> 
> Which of the 2 Glasgow teams is getting the most Europa League points and are they getting into the ko rounds ?


All bravado aside, we have the tougher group although I suppose I'm going by reputation as I haven't seen or heard how Lazio are playing for ages. I reckon your predictions for our points haul was probably generous.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

Having watched Liverpool (v Burnley) and reading various reports they are going to take some stopping.
As an LFC fan Its hard to see a fault in Cities squad but I honestly feel the same about Liverpool. I even like the stand in FREE goalie we have got.


----------



## MarkF (2 Sep 2019)

I had a lovely walk up to Jose Rico Perez stadium last to watch Hercules (Alicante) v Villarreal B. This is the 5th time I've watched them and despite always going for promotion I've yet to see them win!

A good crowd of 7800 was there for a regionalised Div3 game. They generated 10x the atmosphere you'd get from a similar number in the UK. All in vain though, Hercules 1 - Villarreal B 2. The scorer of the winner was a small black kid with the quickest feet l've ever seen, he ran amok for about an hour, scored a superb solo winner & was immediately subbed. Mukwelle Akale, not the last I'll hear of him for sure.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Having watched Liverpool (v Burnley) and reading various reports they are going to take some stopping.
> As an LFC fan Its hard to see a fault in Cities squad but I honestly feel the same about Liverpool. I even like the stand in FREE goalie we have got.


They used to talk about the big four, but it's really hard to see past the top two now. Both just look in a different league. 

The Future of English Football, or just a phase?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> They used to talk about the big four, but it's really hard to see past the top two now. Both just look in a different league.
> 
> The Future of English Football, or just a phase?


I really hope its just a phase but I fear for the future of the league.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> They used to talk about the big four, but it's really hard to see past the top two now. Both just look in a different league.
> 
> The Future of English Football, or just a phase?



I think it is more or less much of the same - most seasons in this millennium there has been a team that is pretty much unassailable. At the moment we have two teams setting the pace which as great as it gives the others a bigger target to aim for. In essence it's just the nature of the beast.

Teams evolve, tactics, evolve, playing styles evolve - usually with one team 'going first' and the rest slowly emulate them.

MCFC & LFC are enjoying a well deserved moment in the sun but within 3-5 years they will be caught up with and probably overtaken. Arsenal are in the early stages of a complete revamp. Chelsea and MUFC are in the even earlier stages of more radical revamps. Spurs - I'm not sure what is happening there - damn good side but I think they have peaked and who knows what awaits them on the overhaul front.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I really hope its just a phase but I fear for the future of the league.



European Super League?


----------



## ozboz (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Having watched Liverpool (v Burnley) and reading various reports they are going to take some stopping.
> As an LFC fan Its hard to see a fault in Cities squad but I honestly feel the same about Liverpool. I even like the stand in FREE goalie we have got.



No matter how good City or the ‘Pool are , without going into a debate of the pros and cons of it , VAR , all teams could possibly suffer it’s effect especially those at both ends of the league ,


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks like you are going to sign Ryan Kent from Lpool, if they can complete in time.


Done.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Done.



Well, that's JJ's Ibrox career over before it even began.


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Well, that's JJ's Ibrox career over before it even began.


Nah, honestly don't think so. He hasn't shown what he is capable of yet but is more than capable of keeping his slot in the team against anyone. I think it has more to do with attacking options and using different tactics to unlock some stubborn defensive lines. We have a recent history of struggling against some teams that can defend well.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Nah, honestly don't think so. He hasn't shown what he is capable of yet but is more than capable of keeping his slot in the team against anyone. I think it has more to do with attacking options and using different tactics to unlock some stubborn defensive lines. We have a recent history of struggling against some teams that can defend well.



I think, and hope you're right. He's an excellent player who I want to succeed, despite his classless exit from us. That injury looked nasty though age is on his side when it comes to recovery.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Sep 2019)

@Slick , I mentioned the Europa League 3 match package.
Your team have went a bit ott with the prices for ST holders.
£72 at Celtic park
£111 at Ibrox.

Over 50% more . Bit of a kick in the nuts for the fans.


----------



## MarkF (3 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> @Slick , I mentioned the Europa League 3 match package.
> Your team have went a bit ott with the prices for ST holders.
> £72 at Celtic park
> £111 at Ibrox.
> ...



Crazy! Considering, on Sunday's evidence, that both clubs would struggle to get promoted from L1.


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> @Slick , I mentioned the Europa League 3 match package.
> Your team have went a bit ott with the prices for ST holders.
> £72 at Celtic park
> £111 at Ibrox.
> ...


Just checked, 111 is the discounted rate. £123 is the full rate. 

I'll pay it, because that's what fans do and obviously clubs know this.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Sep 2019)

Joey Barton calling Accy disgusting.
https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....-team-disgusting---joey-barton-slams-stanley/
He had a similar whinge last season when Fleetwood played at Accy. I find him a bit hypocritical. with him being an ex dirty player and going off last season when his team played at Barnsley,now a violent manager.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Joey Barton calling Accy disgusting.
> https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....-team-disgusting---joey-barton-slams-stanley/
> He had a similar whinge last season when Fleetwood played at Accy. I find him a bit hypocritical. with him being an ex dirty player and going off last season when his team played at Barnsley,now a violent manager.



Agreed on the hypocrisy, but what he said in that interview does make a lot of sense.

Here he is being launched into orbit...


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2019)

Ouch! That's a bad one but nobody is going to take much notice of Barton complaining or give sympathy to his players.

Watched Germany v Netherlands (2-4) in a downtown bar in Alicante last night, one of the best games l've seen in ages, a 90 minute thriller. Germany same as always but the Dutch bonkers, 2 useless full backs & ropey defensively but fantastic going forwards. What a game.


----------



## MarkF (12 Sep 2019)

l also watched 2 games simultaneously (Heaven) in the Red Corner Sports Bar, Northern Ireland v Germany and Scotland v Belgium, both formers are well outclassed before a ball is kicked obviously, but the contrast was astonishing.

NI took the game to Germany (when they could), pressed and harried from the first to last minute, made the Germans hoof and made a right go of it, they lost 0-2 but I think their fans would have gone home well happy. Scotland just turned up.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

A good day for LFC fans. They came back well from a special goal. I quite like Newcastle but you could see them fading as Lpool got stronger. Eventually it could/should have been more.
And then City losing to Norwich . City seem to be really missing that French centre back (name???) and he is out till the new year.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good day for LFC fans. They came back well from a special goal. I quite like Newcastle but you could see them fading as Lpool got stronger. Eventually it could/should have been more.
> And then City losing to Norwich . City seem to be really missing that French centre back* (name???)* and he is out till the new year.



Laporte.

***

Good day for the new look getting younger by the hour Chelsea team. Plus the pundits seem to like us now that Frank's in charge.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Laporte.
> 
> ***
> 
> Good day for the new look getting younger by the hour Chelsea team. Plus the pundits seem to like us now that Frank's in charge.


Yes indeed.....and getting stronger as players recover from injury.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good day for LFC fans. They came back well from a special goal. I quite like Newcastle but you could see them fading as Lpool got stronger. Eventually it could/should have been more.
> And then City losing to Norwich . City seem to be really missing that French centre back (name???) and he is out till the new year.


I watched the game, very entertaining. Man City's defeat to Norwich didn't come as a surprise to me, there is something a bit fragile about them.

West Ham could go top four tomorrow if the beat Villa, but of course it's in the club's DNA to feck that one up.


----------



## Slick (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good day for LFC fans. They came back well from a special goal. I quite like Newcastle but you could see them fading as Lpool got stronger. Eventually it could/should have been more.
> And then City losing to Norwich . City seem to be really missing that French centre back (name???) and he is out till the new year.


I thought Norwich looked really good going forward against Liverpool in the first game of the season, although they eventually lost quite substantially, the boy leading the front line who's name escapes me looked like he could punish anyone and yesterday proved that.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> I thought Norwich looked really good going forward against Liverpool in the first game of the season, although they eventually lost quite substantially, the boy leading the front line who's name escapes me looked like he could punish anyone and yesterday proved that.



Pukki. Guy's a goal machine.


----------



## Slick (15 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Pukki. Guy's a goal machine.


That's him. Where did he come from? 
He certainly looks capable of scoring against any defence.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> That's him. Where did he come from?
> He certainly looks capable of scoring against any defence.


One and a half million squid. Bargaintastic.


----------



## Slick (15 Sep 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> One and a half million squid. Bargaintastic.


If he continues as is, he'll go for a lot more at the end of the season.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> One and a half million squid. Bargaintastic.


He is so quick. They will do well to hang on to him longer than a season.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> That's him. Where did he come from?
> He certainly looks capable of scoring against any defence.



He was at Celtic for a season and ripped Killie apart a couple of times.

Went to Brondby after that I think.


----------



## Slick (15 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> He was at Celtic for a season and ripped Killie apart a couple of times.
> 
> Went to Brondby after that I think.


Wow, didn't know that but then again, why would I. Delighted they got rid though, he would have done a lot of damage to every defence up here.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> I thought Norwich looked really good going forward against Liverpool in the first game of the season, although they eventually lost quite substantially, the boy leading the front line who's name escapes me looked like he could punish anyone and yesterday proved that.


Did you forget he used to play for Celtic ?


----------



## Slick (15 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Did you forget he used to play for Celtic ?


I had no idea, but honestly no smart arse remarks, I only know my own team, I don't look at anyone else or know anything about them. Why did they sell him?


----------



## pjd57 (16 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> I had no idea, but honestly no smart arse remarks, I only know my own team, I don't look at anyone else or know anything about them. Why did they sell him?



One of those strange ones, you could see there was a player in there, but he just wasn't doing it with Celtic.
A lot of people thought that although he done well last season he would vanish this season against the top teams.

( No smart arse footy comments from me on here. I keep football related bust ups for football sites )


----------



## pjd57 (16 Sep 2019)

I'm not sure how safe you would be cycling in Glasgow wearing this


----------



## Slick (16 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 485406
> I'm not sure how safe you would be cycling in Glasgow wearing this


Not very.


----------



## Slick (16 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> One of those strange ones, you could see there was a player in there, but he just wasn't doing it with Celtic.
> A lot of people thought that although he done well last season he would vanish this season against the top teams.
> 
> ( No smart arse footy comments from me on here. I keep football related bust ups for football sites )


It was more in case my remarks were misconstrued as a bit arsy. I don't frequent football sites either for much the same reason.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> It was more in case my remarks were misconstrued as a bit arsy. I don't frequent football sites either for much the same reason.



There are a lot of stroppy buggers on football forums. I've just stood down as a Mod on one of them as it was so time consuming dealing with the various issues that arose - especially on match days!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There are a lot of stroppy buggers on football forums. I've just stood down as a Mod on one of them as it was so time consuming dealing with the various issues that arose - especially on match days!


I was going to join one of LFC forums but I found the language way too foul for my taste. I dont mind a bit of it but it was constant and as I say, foul.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2019)

Sad to hear of Fernando Ricksen's death, though in some ways it will be a blessing for him and his family; motor neurone disease is an absolutely horrific illness that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Sad to hear of Fernando Ricksen's death, though in some ways it will be a blessing for him and his family; motor neurone disease is an absolutely horrific illness that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.





Hideous disease - I was misdiagnosed with it about 3 years ago and for four months I lived with the diagnosis until I was given the all clear. Worst time of my life by far.


----------



## PaulB (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was going to join one of LFC forums but I found the language way too foul for my taste. I dont mind a bit of it but it was constant and as I say, foul.


Was it f










or foul language, you say?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hideous disease - I was misdiagnosed with it about 3 years ago and for four months I lived with the diagnosis until I was given the all clear. Worst time of my life by far.



Jeezo, that must have been terrifying!


----------



## Slick (18 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hideous disease - I was misdiagnosed with it about 3 years ago and for four months I lived with the diagnosis until I was given the all clear. Worst time of my life by far.


Wow, what a nightmare.


----------



## Slick (18 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Sad to hear of Fernando Ricksen's death, though in some ways it will be a blessing for him and his family; motor neurone disease is an absolutely horrific illness that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.


Definitely a sad sight towards the end but he never hid from it. I'm sure you are right about it being a blessing as the last few years must have been tough for all of them.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> Definitely a sad sight towards the end but he never hid from it. I'm sure you are right about it being a blessing as the last few years must have been tough for all of them.



They had McCleish on 5 Live talking about him, saying that he could still communicate via a computer and his mind was still sharp as anything. I can't even begin to imagine how awful it must be knowing there's literally nothing you can do to stop what's happening. 

Big Doddie Weir going the same way too, poor guy.


----------



## Slick (19 Sep 2019)

Game night 1 and the first 3 points in the bag for my team. Great performance although they will need to get better in front of goal which is surprising as we got lots more chances against Feyenoord than we would expect from a lesser team from our own league. Great night, great atmosphere dedicated to a great man no longer with us.


----------



## PaulB (20 Sep 2019)

It's been brought to my attention that this is a photo taken at Old Trafford last night. When you ask some people who claim they are Manchester United fans why they've never been to watch them, they tell you with a straight face that they couldn't get tickets.


----------



## Slick (20 Sep 2019)

PaulB said:


> It's been brought to my attention that this is a photo taken at Old Trafford last night. When you ask some people who claim they are Manchester United fans why they've never been to watch them, they tell you with a straight face that they couldn't get tickets.
> 
> View attachment 485966


To be fair, the price of them is a bit tasty. Maybe they meant that the payday loan required hadn't come through yet.


----------



## PaulB (20 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> To be fair, the price of them is a bit tasty. Maybe they meant that the payday loan required hadn't come through yet.


Well there is that. And the cost of rail travel.


----------



## Slick (20 Sep 2019)

PaulB said:


> Well there is that. And the cost of rail travel.


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Sep 2019)

7-0 to Man City. Half hour left. Could they get to double figures?


----------



## Poacher (21 Sep 2019)

Continuing calamitous decline of Lincoln City following the departure of the Cowley brothers to Huddersfield.
Currently losing 6-0 at home to Oxford United.
Reminiscent of when Graham Taylor was poached by Watford.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> 7-0 to Man City. Half hour left. Could they get to double figures?


I thought (hoped) Watford might get a draw. 8 nil finish


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Someone sent me a clip of Sheffield fans chanting to Everton fans "your city is red, your city is red. Just like Sheffield your city is red".
It amazes me how quickly the whole mass of 10-30,000 fans can pick up a new chant.


----------



## Slick (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Someone sent me a clip of Sheffield fans chanting to Everton fans "your city is red, your city is red. Just like Sheffield your city is red".
> It amazes me how quickly the whole mass of 10-30,000 fans can pick up a new chant.


I often wonder if there is a midweek choir practice and nobody is keeping me in the loop.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

@Slick . I think I have managed to copy that link. Worth watching (unless you're an Everton fan of course )

View: https://twitter.com/FBAwayDays/status/1175448647468822528?s=08


----------



## Slick (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Slick . I think I have managed to copy that link. Worth watching (unless you're an Everton fan of course )
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/FBAwayDays/status/1175448647468822528?s=08



Excellent, could be a whole other thread for the wittiest chants, although a number would need a bit of moderation.


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2019)

I cannot believe West Ham have turned Manchester United over.West Ham were on telly at the start of the season,they were garbage.So i wonder maybe Moyes,maybe Jose maybe Lukaku were not the problem.Maybe some of the players should take a long look in a mirror and ask am i good enough to play in this shirt.Might be a good thing to concentrate on playing good footie rather than commercial undertakings.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> I cannot believe West Ham have turned Manchester United over.West Ham were on telly at the start of the season,they were garbage.So i wonder maybe Moyes,maybe Jose maybe Lukaku were not the problem.Maybe some of the players should take a long look in a mirror and ask am i good enough to play in this shirt.Might be a good thing to concentrate on playing good footie rather than commercial undertakings.


West Ham have been outplayed once this season, in the first game against Man City which was hardly a shock. They have been pretty decent since and go into matches against all but the top two with a good shout. The Man U players are good enough to "Wear the shirt", simply because United have no divine right to be one of the top clubs any more than Exeter City do.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham have been outplayed once this season, in the first game against Man City which was hardly a shock. They have been pretty decent since and go into matches against all but the top two with a good shout. The Man U players are good enough to "Wear the shirt", simply because United have no divine right to be one of the top clubs any more than Exeter City do.


But why/how has it gone so wrong for them.
As a Lpool fan it doesn't upset me but its hard to put your finger on just when it started to go wrong.
AND........how will they put it right?


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But why/how has it gone so wrong for them.
> As a Lpool fan it doesn't upset me but its hard to put your finger on just when it started to go wrong.
> AND........how will they put it right?


It hasn't gone wrong at all, unless you believe that their name alone means they should be permanent title contenders. They are three points off a Champion's League place, something at least eighty other clubs would die for.


----------



## MarkF (22 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham have been outplayed once this season, in the first game against Man City which was hardly a shock. They have been pretty decent since and go into matches against all but the top two with a good shout.



MP is the perfect match for West Ham, seen it all and puts out teams to work and attack, they should give him a till- retirement deal


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> It hasn't gone wrong at all, unless you believe that their name alone means they should be permanent title contenders. They are three points off a Champion's League place, something at least eighty other clubs would die for.


I cant agree with you there. A couple of years ago they looked like they could beat anyone. Now it looks like anyone can beat them.
They have only young strikers and imo no one that looks like a gane changer.
Top four used to be expected. They dont look like top six now.
Dont get me wrong......as a life long Lpool fan I have admired Utd's attacking flare but it seems to be missing.


----------



## PaulB (23 Sep 2019)

What worries me intensely is the way VAR is becoming more and more intrusive. Although my team benefitted from that decision yesterday, there will be occasions - I'm certain of this - that my team will be on the other side of such a decision or decisions. This will be after our players have congratulated each other and the fans have settled back into their seats (not mine, we stand throughout).

Since decisions are being made remotely, how long will it be before games are being played remotely as well? It's a logical extension of what we currently agree to have and it's not right.


----------



## Slick (23 Sep 2019)

Another good win for my team yesterday, especially after a rank rotten first half but 4 nil away from home against a tightly packed defence will do me on a Sunday afternoon. No var in Scotland it will need to be much cheaper before any investment is considered but tv pictures initially showed one goal attempt against Rangers as over the line with one pundit telling the players that were involved and convinced that it didn't, telling them that it did. A few moments later, another camera angle showed that it quite clearly hadn't so if var is what it takes to get consistency, then that's what we will have.


----------



## Broughtonblue (25 Sep 2019)

Wow, just dropped by this thread and what a refreshing change to read a football forum without a load of d1ckheads giving it the big I am .

After the last few seasons , deeney penalty episode, championship win, great escape, premier league champions, champions league quarter finalists, the dross that Puel served up and the terrible tragedy last year, I'm just hoping for a steady push up the league if poss, break top 6 would be brilliant but a top 4 would be amazing


----------



## StuAff (25 Sep 2019)

Last night could have gone better for Pompey- they gave it a good go by the accounts I've read, but well beaten by the neighbours. Cue much gloating on social media. Never mind, they've had it in the next round. Man City at the Etihad. Out of the frying pan, into the incinerator…
Liked this comment on the Guardian site about Liverpool's win over MK..
"Great to see Klopp giving some of the youngsters a run out tonight.

That fresh-faced little sprite called Milner certainly caught the eye."


----------



## pjd57 (26 Sep 2019)

An enjoyable night at Celtic Park last night.
Comfortable 5-0 , some good goals , a chance to see some of the squad and a great mild night for a cycle as well.


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2019)

My son met Robin van Persie today. Van Persies daughter plays hockey and her team were at our club today. He tried to mind his own business, but given his hero status in our parts that was basically impossible and he posed for fotos with all the kids. No real point to the post other than he came over as a really top person and made my son's week!


----------



## Slick (28 Sep 2019)

Huge 5 nil victory for the famous Glasgow Rangers against a poor Aberdeen today. Definitely one for the history books I reckon.


----------



## Stephenite (29 Sep 2019)

A shout out for 'The Guardian Football Weekly' podcast.

I've just turned in for the first time this season and it hasn't let me down. Insightful and funny football chat from the panel.

Edited to add: It comes out Mondays and Thursdays so the latest episode talks about the League cup results, etc and does not include the weekend's footy.


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

At least everyone else is happy with their teams results recently, Millwall haven’t won for the last 7 games, not that it’s anything out of the ordinary!
Maybe one day we will clamber into the top tier, even if it is just to get sent back down again.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> At least everyone else is happy with their teams results recently, Millwall haven’t won for the last 7 games, not that it’s anything out of the ordinary!
> Maybe one day we will clamber into the top tier, even if it is just to get sent back down again.



I doubt many Newcastle fans are particularly happy. Steve Bruce is absolutely clueless and it's going to take a miracle to avoid a third relegation under Ashley's ownership which is an outrageous state of affairs. At least the fans are finally starting to vote with their feet and staying away from SJP, a financial hit is likely the only way he's ever going to consider selling.


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I doubt many Newcastle fans are particularly happy. Steve Bruce is absolutely clueless and it's going to take a miracle to avoid a third relegation under Ashley's ownership which is an outrageous state of affairs. At least the fans are finally starting to vote with their feet and staying away from SJP, a financial hit is likely the only way he's ever going to consider selling.


Even the threat of hitting him in the pocket will be difficult to shift him. The Rangers fans wanted to hit him where they could but staying away and hurting their team in their hour of need proved a step too far. Different circumstances, but similar issues.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Oct 2019)

Real Madrid looking shoddy tonight. What's happened to Hazard?


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2019)

How did Chris Waddle get the R5 gig? He's clueless, cliche ridden and inarticulate


----------



## Spartak (1 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> How did Chris Waddle get the R5 gig? He's clueless, cliche ridden and inarticulate



You've only just noticed.... 😉


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2019)

Spartak said:


> You've only just noticed.... 😉


No, I've only just bothered stating the bleedin' obvious


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> How did Chris Waddle get the R5 gig? He's clueless, cliche ridden and inarticulate


In Waddle speak, that would be "How did Chris Waddle went and got the gig", and just wait for a "pelanty" decicion. Possibly one of the worst manglers of the English language in football commentary.


----------



## PaulB (4 Oct 2019)

I'm not saying it's going badly but Bury have won away from home more recently than Manchester United and they don't exist any more!


----------



## pjd57 (4 Oct 2019)

Enjoyed my trip to Celtic Park last night.
Good 2-0 win over Cluj.

The cycle home was wet, very very wet.
Only 7 miles, through the city centre, slower than usual as there where puddles everyw6.


----------



## downesy (5 Oct 2019)

Ooh I say a nice 5-1to lift us out the relegation zone,maybe we can settle down about now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Oct 2019)

I do hope no-one is indulging in any unseemly gloating over the results of the two Manchester clubs today. We should be above that sort of thing


----------



## Slick (6 Oct 2019)

Couldn't care less about the Manchester club's but I am over the moon after today's events in Scotland.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Oct 2019)

Old Trafford, tomorrow morning;

"_Ole, can you pop in for a word..."_


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I do hope no-one is indulging in any unseemly gloating over the results of the two Manchester clubs today. We should be above that sort of thing


I for one would not dream of it 😊😊😊


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2019)




----------



## postman (11 Oct 2019)

Why oh why do teams like England keep playing the ball back across back across ,goalie big hoof up field lose ball opponents score it happened tonight.All this crap about possesion is a load of tosh if you are not sending the ball towards the opponents penalty area.Kane was crap he had no support,poor old /young Rashford never had a kick,and Sterling for all his forward running was dire.I feel sorry for the paying public.I think footie is crap today.Yet these players play on billiard table style pitches diet training tactics are so up to date.But please stop going backwards the goakl is at the other end of the pitch.


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2019)

There are reports that England fans were in trouble with riot police.This is not true,they just wanted to leave early they had seen enough.The police pushed them back in and made them watch the game to the bitter end.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Why oh why do teams like England keep playing the ball back across back across ,goalie big hoof up field lose ball opponents score it happened tonight.All this crap about possesion is a load of tosh if you are not sending the ball towards the opponents penalty area.Kane was crap he had no support,poor old /young Rashford never had a kick,and Sterling for all his forward running was dire.I feel sorry for the paying public.I think footie is crap today.Yet these players play on billiard table style pitches diet training tactics are so up to date.But please stop going backwards the goakl is at the other end of the pitch.



Bit of an over reaction to losing one qualifier in 10 years.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Bit of an over reaction to losing one qualifier in 10 years.


One of the few decent sides they've played in ten years of qualifying. Comfortable wins against former Soviet block nations with small populations tend to give England an inflated opinion of themselves. As was shown in the last World Cup, the first quality team they come up against ends that illusion.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Oct 2019)

Controversial point maybe - but is Harry Kane really as good as they say he is?

He racks up a considerable number of goals every year because he's the penalty taker for both Spurs and England. How would he fare in the Golden Boot competition (or whatever name they are giving it this year) if penalties didn't count? Just goals from open play, together with free kicks. Penalties are one on one with the goalkeeper from close range. Geoff Hurst used to say no decent forward should miss a penalty kick (his technique was to pick a face in the crowd behind the goal and imagine he was playing a 40 yard pass to that person).

But what if the kick had to be taken by a defender? I would like to see a change in the way penalties are awarded. I think it would be fairer and more interesting if the person who was fouled had to take the penalty (as long as they weren't injured by the foul). If, for instance, a centre half comes up for a corner and gets fouled when he jumps for a header. I'd like to see him taking a penalty, rather than the club's expert taker.


----------



## pjd57 (12 Oct 2019)

These international breaks are awful.
Can we have the real football back again please.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> But what if the kick had to be taken by a defender? I would like to see a change in the way penalties are awarded. I think it would be fairer and more interesting if the person who was fouled had to take the penalty *(as long as they weren't injured by the foul). *


Don't worry, they would be


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Oct 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Don't worry, they would be


That would be a bad move for the player who gave the penalty away and his team, because in that case the 'expert' penalty taker would take the penalty (and the defender might also be sent off for a serious foul).


----------



## Stephenite (12 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> These international breaks are awful.
> Can we have the real football back again please.


Don't worry. Real football is being played.

Dale beat Accy 2-1!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2019)

Re: Kane, he is good at what he does, which is score goals. Other than that, I don't think he offers a great deal.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2019)

I see England have been fined by EUFA because some of their supporters disrupted the Bulgarian national anthem before last night's game. Fair enough, but isn't it time the playing of the anthems was done away with? They are utterly pointless, nothing to do with sport and they only serve to energise the nationalist apes among both sets of supporters. Maybe for the final if they must, but no other match else, surely?


----------



## flake99please (15 Oct 2019)

Good to see UEFA swiftly dealing with the main incidents from yesterdays game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Oct 2019)

An excellent article in the Whinging Commie Arse Wipes Gazette () by Marina Hyde today which sums up the hypocrisy of the (Mock) outrage in the English media this week.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/oct/16/bulgaria-england-black-white-raheem-sterling-sofia


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> An excellent article in the Whinging Commie Arse Wipes Gazette () by Marina Hyde today which sums up the hypocrisy of the (Mock) outrage in the English media this week.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/oct/16/bulgaria-england-black-white-raheem-sterling-sofia



Quality read that. The Express headline was ironically hilarious.


----------



## RoadRider400 (18 Oct 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I see England have been fined by EUFA because some of their supporters disrupted the Bulgarian national anthem before last night's game. Fair enough, but isn't it time the playing of the anthems was done away with? They are utterly pointless, nothing to do with sport and they only serve to energise the nationalist apes among both sets of supporters. Maybe for the final if they must, but no other match else, surely?



Not much point to them in qualifiers, but I think they should form part of all games in the actual Euros and World cups. Representing your country and hearing its anthem is a big deal to many people, and we should not have to ban anthems just because some people cannot behave. Punish those people, not everybody else.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Oct 2019)

When men were men...

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...a-three-players-jailed-one-kidnapped-violence


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2019)

Bad luck lads...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50166371


----------



## GetFatty (24 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Bad luck lads...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50166371


I'd just read that. Apart from missing the game, they've done ok out of it. VIP trip in Jan


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Bad luck lads...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50166371




Rob, from *London*, and Lee, from *Leicester*, spent around £200 each on train and match tickets only to mistakenly end up 95 miles from where the match was being played. 

Hmmm, they'll probably have trouble finding Liverpool, too.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Oct 2019)

If anyone was in doubt about the abysmal standard of Scottish refereeing, Willie Collum (who is actually one of the better ones) gave a penalty against Chris Smalling last night after the ball hit him in the face. Unreal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


> If anyone was in doubt about the abysmal standard of Scottish refereeing, Willie Collum (who is actually one of the better ones) gave a penalty against Chris Smalling last night after the ball hit him in the face. Unreal.



It was indeed a very strange decision.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2019)

Off to Turf Moor tomorrow to watch our Chelsea youngsters get hacked to bits.


----------



## StuAff (25 Oct 2019)

Thank you Leicester, on behalf of the blue half of Hampshire. Shame they didn't get into double figures...


----------



## Broughtonblue (25 Oct 2019)

Well I'm happy with that, and what a tremendous performance on the anniversary weekend of our chairman
💙⚽️💙


----------



## downesy (26 Oct 2019)

Just need the villa to win now for an unlikely double ...eng v NZ was part one


----------



## Dec66 (26 Oct 2019)

Broughtonblue said:


> Well I'm happy with that, and what a tremendous performance on the anniversary weekend of our chairman
> 💙⚽💙


Very classy of Southampton to pay tribute to him on the front of their programme, I thought.

That'll be a collector's item with Leicester fans now, I imagine, after that result.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Oct 2019)

Schneiderlin "jumped too soon" from Manchester United:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50186829

Most Evertonians agree with him.

"It took Schneiderlin some time to win over the Everton fans, too." So long, in fact, that it's yet to happen.


----------



## Broughtonblue (26 Oct 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Very classy of Southampton to pay tribute to him on the front of their programme, I thought.
> 
> That'll be a collector's item with Leicester fans now, I imagine, after that result.


Absolutely, they were supposed to be our 1st opponents after the crash last year , league cup on the tuesday but obviously cancelled, but we went to the stadium anyway that night for a vigil and there were loads of saints fans there. To a man they said they were coming anyway , so still came to pay their respects will never forget how the whole football family supported our club in the aftermath and the programme last night shows the warmth continues. Burnley officials placed flowers at the crash site last week. Again spookily they were our 1st home opponents after the crash and the closest home opponents this year


----------



## Broughtonblue (26 Oct 2019)

Made me titter 🤣


----------



## downesy (26 Oct 2019)

downesy said:


> Just need the villa to win now for an unlikely double ...eng v NZ was part one


Well part two failed but more than happy with just part one


----------



## Stephenite (27 Oct 2019)

Glazers not very popular at Carrow Road, I see. Solidarity.


----------



## StuAff (27 Oct 2019)

Stephenite said:


> Glazers not very popular at Carrow Road, I see. Solidarity.


Not very popular, anywhere.


----------



## StuAff (27 Oct 2019)

Broughtonblue said:


> Made me titter 🤣


On the plus side, the more blinkered sections of Saints' support have taken great comfort from Pompey's draw (thanks to a last gasp own-goal) with Bristol Rovers. Yes, an underperforming League One side dropping points at home somehow makes your Premier League record-equalling loss, also at home, look less awful. There's schadenfreude, and there's not-blissful ignorance.

Also, a poor 13 year old lad from Somerset (who has sadly chosen to support that lot) went to that as his first game. 9-0. In the rain. He only asked if they could go home in the 80th minute (and people were walking out after the first goal)..


----------



## StuAff (27 Oct 2019)

In other news, Spurs still spursy, Arsenal still unable to shoot straight, and Man Utd manage to win away and score more than once.


----------



## Slick (27 Oct 2019)

Despite making it look much harder than it really needed to be, my team manage another 3 points following a tough away European away tie.


----------



## StuAff (27 Oct 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Off to Turf Moor tomorrow to watch our Chelsea youngsters get hacked to bits.


They seemed to be doing the hacking.....(chopping Burnley's game to pieces, not in Ron Harris style, natch).


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> Despite making it look much harder than it really needed to be, my team manage another 3 points following a tough away European away tie.


Your team being ???
My team managed another 3 points following a tough away European away tie.
I was surprised at the stats. Watching live I hadnt realised Lpool were so dominant.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

StuAff said:


> They seemed to be doing the hacking.....(chopping Burnley's game to pieces, not in Ron Harris style, natch).


Bring back 'Chopper Harris' hey. Them was good footy days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2019)

StuAff said:


> They seemed to be doing the hacking.....(chopping Burnley's game to pieces, not in Ron Harris style, natch).



Was a good watch. Not too many heavy tackles from either side tbh - Burnley seemed to be taking it easier than usual (we've been to every Burnley vs Chelsea match during their on/off appearances in the EPL for the last 10 years or so and normally Turf Moor is hack-central). Zouma managed to keep the thug Barnes quiet and it was amusing to see this awful player get dumped on his backside a few times. 

Also nice to see that the away fans have finally gotten plastic seats instead of the old wooden ones although they are desperately narrow. Not too much of a problem though as everyone stands and the stewards seem relaxed about it.

Good result for us and a shame we got complacent near the end and let in a brace.

Easy trip back to the Lakes in only 1.5 hours as many Burnley fans had left before the end of the second half and there wasn't the usual scrum to get out of the car parks.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Bring back 'Chopper Harris' hey. Them was good footy days.


And let's not forget...


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Your team being ???
> My team managed another 3 points following a tough away European away tie.
> I was surprised at the stats. Watching live I hadnt realised Lpool were so dominant.


Only the world famous Glasgow Rangers Dave, your man Steve G is making his mark up hear this season.


----------



## Dayvo (31 Oct 2019)

What a game of football at Anfield last night! 

Not many teams go there, score five goals and end up losing. Liverpool, literally, penalised them for not winning in 90 minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> Only the world famous Glasgow Rangers Dave, your man Steve G is making his mark up hear this season.


Would like to see him do well there, win the Scottish prem then take over from Klopp. Lets hope he becomes good enough.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> What a game of football at Anfield last night!
> 
> Not many teams go there, score five goals and end up losing. Liverpool, literally, penalised them for not winning in 90 minutes.


A very exciting game. 11 changes and we still scraped a win


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Villa Vs Lpool shows what a joke VAR can be if not handled properly. Even Eddy Gray says it was a fiddle (my words).
Goal line technology yes but I am not sure about its value in general.
Edit
Mods
Just realised there is an actual thread on this.......please feel free to move this.


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Would like to see him do well there, win the Scottish prem then take over from Klopp. Lets hope he becomes good enough.


I would guess that's the plan, maybe a step inbetween would be good but either way we are just glad to have him here at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> I would guess that's the plan, maybe a step inbetween would be good but either way we are just glad to have him here at the moment.


Nice to read that.
I have watched Lpool since the 60s and to me (IMO only) he was our greatest ever player. You can look at other great players eg Kenny etc who were wonderful in what they did but for an all round player that inspired the team he did it for me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2019)

Grim what happened to Gomes, that looks a bad one. The fact they wouldn't show replays says it all. Good luck to the lad.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Grim what happened to Gomes, that looks a bad one. The fact they wouldn't show replays says it all. Good luck to the lad.


Yes1, not nice. I cant see Son being at fault for the actual injury though


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes1, not nice. I cant see Son being at fault for the actual injury though


I agree but think Son got a red for the niggle earlier? He was pretty upset for sure, but not as much as Gomes with his foot at 3 o clock. Ouch!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I agree but think Son got a red for the niggle earlier? He was pretty upset for sure, but not as much as Gomes with his foot at 3 o clock. Ouch!


I rewound that several times but cant see a red even for the earlier tackle.
Hope the lad is ok.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2019)

Anyone watching the Man City game? Now we know where the kitchen wallpaper went


----------



## StuAff (6 Nov 2019)

Son (who had the red for the Gomes tackle rescinded, quite rightly) has scored twice tonight and not celebrated either. He must be distraught. Gomes' surgery went well, though he'll be out for the rest of the season if not longer.

Man City trying to save themselves for Sunday or just being (by their standards) inept?


----------



## pjd57 (8 Nov 2019)

Quite a week for Glasgow teams in Europe.


----------



## Slick (8 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Quite a week for Glasgow teams in Europe.


Bring it on.


----------



## PaulB (10 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Quite a week for Glasgow teams in Europe.


Read a report that reckons Steven Gerrard is going to do a Brendan Rogers and leave one of the bigot brothers to take the soon-to-be-vacant manager's role at Arsenal.


----------



## Slick (10 Nov 2019)

Stevie G doing another marvellous job at Livingston today for my team.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> Read a report that reckons Steven Gerrard is going to do a Brendan Rogers and leave one of the bigot brothers to take the soon-to-be-vacant manager's role at Arsenal.


Think that would be a big mistake. He (imo) should learn his trade before moving on.


----------



## Slick (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Think that would be a big mistake. He (imo) should learn his trade before moving on.


He's got a job to do first before he goes anywhere. I read a report about a B52 on the moon once.


----------



## StuAff (10 Nov 2019)

Gerrard? Arsenal? Srsly? I agree, he'd be better off sticking with Rangers for the time being, but there's only one Premier League job he'd like.


----------



## StuAff (10 Nov 2019)

Man City were indeed the underdogs, then....


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

A good win for the red men against City today..... nice one.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> Read a report that reckons Steven Gerrard is going to do a Brendan Rogers and leave one of the bigot brothers to take the soon-to-be-vacant manager's role at Arsenal.


No need for the bigot comments on here.


----------



## PaulB (11 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> No need for the bigot comments on here.


Would you have been happier if I'd referred to them as the 'Huns'? The Bigot brothers are what they're known as down here mate.


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> Would you have been happier if I'd referred to them as the 'Huns'? The Bigot brothers are what they're known as down here mate.


In the same way that Liverpool FC fans are known as Bin Dippers presumably


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> Would you have been happier if I'd referred to them as the 'Huns'? The Bigot brothers are what they're known as down here mate.


I'd like to see you and your like refer to them in that way up here mate.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> Would you have been happier if I'd referred to them as the 'Huns'? The Bigot brothers are what they're known as down here mate.


If I want to fall out about football I can go on plenty of other places to do it.
On here I like to stay positive about the game and it's fans.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2019)

Quiz - Teams England have lost to.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/50100530

I got 32 of 37 - warning: it is timed


----------



## Seevio (13 Nov 2019)

32 for me as well.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2019)

35.

Would help if I could spell Czechesl... Whatever it is. Missed Republic of Ireland too, which is annoying.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Nov 2019)

Visited the Celtic ticket office today .
Happy to get a league cup final ticket , so that's another trip across the city on my bike.

There's talk of the office closing and going to online only.
Apparently some clubs already do this.
Any good or bad experience of this ?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Visited the Celtic ticket office today .
> Happy to get a league cup final ticket , so that's another trip across the city on my bike.
> 
> There's talk of the office closing and going to online only.
> ...



It's a sensible move IMO, but you'll always have an element who'll not be happy about it.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Nov 2019)

AndyRM said:


> It's a sensible move IMO, but you'll always have an element who'll not be happy about it.


I'm one of that " element ". Mainly because I enjoy the ride across town to pick up tickets.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I'm one of that " element ". Mainly because I enjoy the ride across town to pick up tickets.



With you there. I've kept tickets from a few matches and gigs over the years as mementos. An email doesn't evoke quite the same nostalgia.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> In the same way that Liverpool FC fans are known as Bin Dippers presumably


Haha
Been a Lpool fan all my life and never heard that one 
Totally false as well........
We just nick the whole bin.


----------



## pawl (18 Nov 2019)

Great to see a country welcoming the England team and fans.Well done Kosovo
Some body still loves us.


----------



## Slick (18 Nov 2019)

pawl said:


> Great to see a country welcoming the England team and fans.Well done Kosovo
> Some body still loves us.


I must admit to being quite surprised by that. Well done Kosovo, indeed.


----------



## StuAff (19 Nov 2019)

Pochettino sacked. Mourinho allegedly in the frame. Whatever's wrong with Spurs at the moment, that isn't going to sort it...


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

StuAff said:


> Pochettino sacked. Mourinho allegedly in the frame. Whatever's wrong with Spurs at the moment, that isn't going to sort it...


He has the job apparently.
I cant imagine the fans being overjoyed. I know when there was talk of him getting Liverpool job the fans were hating the idea.
Some of the Spurs fans are threatening to chant/sing thier anti-Levy stuff this weekend.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2019)

I'm glad Mourinho has gone to Spurs...he had been linked to Arsenal


----------



## StuAff (20 Nov 2019)

Barking decision. This 'proven winner' has looked like an increasing liability…I'm with Stan here...

View: https://twitter.com/StanCollymore/status/1197064540632100864


----------



## flake99please (20 Nov 2019)

So they sack MP in the best interests of the club, and then appoint JM...?

Comical decision by the board in my opinion.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Nov 2019)

As a Spurs fan for 50+ years, I'm beside myself with anger. 

Gary Lineker summed it up perfectly:

_Mauricio Pochettino has been sacked by @*SpursOfficial*. He helped the club to punch massively above their weight for years. Good luck with finding a better replacement....ain’t gonna happen. _

I'm still fuming to add anything else, but just to say that Mourinho is NOT the right replacement.


----------



## philk56 (20 Nov 2019)

60 years Spurs fan here. I'm incredibly disappointed it has come to this, we've had the best times since the Eighties thanks to Poch. But, putting aside Mourinho's appointment for the moment, we have to face the facts that our form since January has been dire. No away wins in the league and only 3 in total this season. The Champions League run papered over a lot of cracks and but for some fortunate VAR decisions could have gone out in quarter-finals. The board and players have to take some of the blame but I've felt that since the CL final, and his comments around that time, Poch's heart hasn't been in it. Some of the team selections and formations this season have been puzzling and I've been disappointed in his apparent lack of faith in any of the promising young players at the club.

Having said all that the new appointment on the surface doesn't make a lot of sense but might give the players a wake-up call - could go either way but will be an interesting ride.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2019)

If the manager had lost the dressing room, as has been reported, the club really had no choice but to get rid. Mourinho is a massive gamble though - maybe he is older and wiser after a year out to reflect, but if he comes back as the same old Jose Spurs have made a big mistake.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Nov 2019)

Spurs scraping a win against a poor West Ham team, although Spurs should have scored more if they made the most of the chances they had earlier. Mourinho knows he's got a job to do to stop leaking goals, though. 

Could Pellegrino be the next one down the job centre!

An interesting fact: 4 - _All four of Michail Antonio's Premier League goals for West Ham against Spurs have come at different venues - Upton Park, White Hart Lane, Tottenham Hotspur Stadium and London Stadium._


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Nov 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Could Pellegrino be the next one down the job centre!


We'd take Poch instead. West Ham started the season looking for a top four finish, now we're heading for a relegation battle. I watched till the first goal went in then switched off as they never looked like they could get anything out of it.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> We'd take Poch instead. West Ham started the season looking for a top four finish, now we're heading for a relegation battle. I watched till the first goal went in then switched off as they never looked like they could get anything out of it.



I'll swap Poch for Maureeno! 

Don't think you'll go down, though: Norwich, Watford, Burnley, Southampton, Villa are unworthy contenders for the drop, too! They need a decent manager with a bit of nouse (NOT like Allardyce, Warnock, Hodgson, Curbishley et al) who can get the best out of players - established and youth. And the owners are going to have to spend some money on DECENT players.


----------



## Spartak (23 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> We'd take Poch instead. West Ham started the season looking for a top four finish, now we're heading for a relegation battle. I watched till the first goal went in then switched off as they never looked like they could get anything out of it.



Warnock could be the 'special one' for The Hammers... 🤔


----------



## StuAff (23 Nov 2019)

3-0. Nice one Pompey. And well done Accy, 7-1…


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Nov 2019)

I watched Accy stuff Bolton 7-1 today!😁


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Nov 2019)

⁸⁶


Accy cyclist said:


> After going 1 down on 5 minutes I thought shoot!!!!,but they then gave away a penalty and it went tits up for them after that. Some childish adults follow BWFC. A few were throwing their weight around during and after the game. They obviously couldn't hack 'little Accy' turning them over!!😎
> https://www.skysports.com/watch/vid...ons/league-one/11868489/accrington-7-1-bolton


----------



## Slick (24 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> ⁸⁶


Obviously the red card helped, but it looked like one of those days where everything went in.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I watched Accy stuff Bolton 7-1 today!😁



Did Bolton have seven goals deducted for financial irregularities?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Nov 2019)

Spartak said:


> Warnock could be the 'special one' for The Hammers... 🤔


Do you mean "Colin"


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> ⁸⁶





Slick said:


> Obviously the red card helped, but it looked like one of those days where everything went in.


I've watched the red card/penalty incident over and over,but i just can't see why it was a sending off. The Stanley player fouled just got up and didn't seem to be injured. It looks like the referee saw it as a dangerous tackle that luckily didn't make that much contact with our player.


----------



## Slick (24 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've watched the red card/penalty incident over and over,but i just can't see why it was a sending off. The Stanley player fouled just got up and didn't seem to be injured. It looks like the referee saw it as a dangerous tackle that luckily didn't make that much contact with our player.


I assumed it was last man denying a clear goal scoring opportunity, but I've long since given up trying to second guess a referee.


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Do you mean "Colin"



Yes indeed...... 😂


----------



## Slick (24 Nov 2019)

Another excellent win for the Rangers today although they made it look much harder than it needed to be as they are obviously saving themselves for Thursday night. Ryan Kent is one of the few highlights from today as he played a blinder in patches and scored an absolute screamer before adding his second and Rangers 3rd.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2019)

Killie played Hearts off the park on Saturday, hammering them 3 - 0. Apparently our biggest win against them for 21 years, which I hadn't realised.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50443021

The replay of our first goal starts just after the minute mark. A thing of beauty.


----------



## Slick (25 Nov 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Killie played Hearts off the park on Saturday, hammering them 3 - 0. Apparently our biggest win against them for 21 years, which I hadn't realised.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50443021
> 
> The replay of our first goal starts just after the minute mark. A thing of beauty.


I thought your 3rd was a peach.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2019)




----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> I thought your 3rd was a peach.



Aye, Burke had Hickey on toast. The lad will be having nightmares about that.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Nov 2019)

Watched a bit of Man City Women's game at the weekend on TV. They were playing in the third kit which quite frankly them made all look like it was that time of the month without any measures having been taken. If it was a cycling kit no doubt calls would have been made to have it banned


----------



## PaulB (28 Nov 2019)

If VAR continues in its current form, fans will be staying away from live games in their droves.

Last night, when Napoli scored, the thousands of fans surrounding me in the Kop moaned and groaned that the goal was subject to scrutiny and this spoke volumes about what's happening. Even though there was some hope it would be disallowed, the unanimous verdict was that we'd ALL rather see it stand than take away the spontaneity that brings extremes of emotion, that being what football is all about. It's like you have to delay cheering while dopey-drawers in the middle has his ability to see called in to question while every move in the build up is analysed in minute detail 

Regardless of the outcome of individual decisions, this has careered out of control and will be the death of top flight football unless its thrown out as a means of dissecting football into constituent parts. It's a right load of Shania Twain.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Nov 2019)

Jamie Redknapp has postulated a theory that Spurs might have sacked Poch in order to stop Arsenal appointing Mourinho. If this is true I, as an Arsenal fan, offer my sincere thanks to Tottenham Hotspur and Mr Levy. I don't want Mourinho anywhere near a club I support.

Spurs, thank you... you are welcome to him. 👍


----------



## matiz (28 Nov 2019)

Wolves fans getting worried about the persistent rumours linking Nuno to the Arsenal job, he was 20/1 a couple of days ago he's now odds on favourite.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Nov 2019)

matiz said:


> Wolves fans getting worried about the persistent rumours linking Nuno to the Arsenal job, he was 20/1 a couple of days ago he's now odds on favourite.


Well fortunately for Wolves fans the football world isn't run by the bookies and the media. Its by no means certain that there will even be a change of manager... but the boo boys got their way with Wenger, so I suppose speculation is inevitable. As Arsenal now seems to be run by a committee (and we know what that usually means) I think they will go for somebody we have never heard of. Personally I think they need a big name manager if they want to attract top players. 

I wouldn't actually mind seeing Pochettino get the job (but I can't see that happening). We have good players but they are playing with no confidence. Arsenal are at their best in attack mode but lately we see too many matches when they start slowly and sit back to see what the opposition is going to do - which usually results in a goal or two going in before they wake up. They need a rocket up 'em and Poch might be the man to do that. I don't know whether Nuno is that type of guy but he's certainly done well at Wolves. I'm not sure he would want to move from there to be honest.


----------



## Slick (28 Nov 2019)

We were supposed to be bit part players.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Nov 2019)

I don't think Emery did his cause any good tonight! What on earth did he say to them at half time?


----------



## PaulB (29 Nov 2019)

And now, a man who always eschewed after-shave...







Yul never wore cologne.


----------



## Glow worm (29 Nov 2019)

Emery has been sacked at Arsenal


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Nov 2019)

Glow worm said:


> Emery has been sacked at Arsenal
> 
> View attachment 494659


No surprise, I saw the match last night and they were hopeless.


----------



## Glow worm (29 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> No surprise, I saw the match last night and they were hopeless.



I just wish they'd have waited until Monday to sack him. They're playing my lot (Norwich) on Sunday so no doubt we'll get a hiding now.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Nov 2019)

Another win for Celtic in the Europa League.
Group won with a game to go.
Hopefully we get an easy draw in the last 32.
Man Utd would do.


----------



## matiz (29 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Another win for Celtic in the Europa League.
> Group won with a game to go.
> Hopefully we get an easy draw in the last 32.
> Man Utd would do.



How about Wolves?


----------



## pjd57 (29 Nov 2019)

matiz said:


> How about Wolves?


I think Man Utd would be an easier draw just now.
I'd fancy Celtic against either though.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Nov 2019)

Glow worm said:


> Emery has been sacked at Arsenal
> 
> View attachment 494659



Thought that was Unkraut.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Nov 2019)

Typical west ham,after playing s**t for two months we suddenly turn up at chelsea.
Getting rid of roberto and putting alvin martins son in goal definitely helped.
We have to have a few more games like this until i get my faith back in pellegrini.


----------



## Spartak (30 Nov 2019)

Glow worm said:


> I just wish they'd have waited until Monday to sack him. They're playing my lot (Norwich) on Sunday so no doubt we'll get a hiding now.



Have faith.... COYY


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Typical west ham,after playing s**t for two months we suddenly turn up at chelsea.
> Getting rid of roberto and putting alvin martins son in goal definitely helped.
> We have to have a few more games like this until i get my faith back in pellegrini.


That is the West Ham way, CS.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

Liverpool win yet again. They could/should have been 5 nil up by halftime but still (again) made such hard work of it.
City draw
Chelsea lose
If Leicester dont get a result today then surely the title must be thiers.....please.


----------



## PaulB (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Liverpool win yet again. They could/should have been 5 nil up by halftime but still (again) made such hard work of it.
> City draw
> Chelsea lose
> If Leicester dont get a result today then surely the title must be thiers.....please.


Well you know only too well what's going to happen there. Evertonil will roll over and regard their defeat to Leicester as a victory as it narrows Liverpool's lead to eight points and allow Evertonil to come roaring out of the traps at us on Wednesday night. That's going to happen as sure as night follows day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2019)

Joey Barton said on radio Lancs after yesterday's game "You can't polish a turd", in reference to a player he thought wasn't a good player. I was just shocked and judging by the interviewer's response so was he!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Joey Barton said on radio Lancs after yesterday's game "You can't polish a turd", in reference to a player he thought wasn't a good player. I was just shocked and judging by the interviewer's response so was he!


Well Barton is an expert on being a turd.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> Well you know only too well what's going to happen there. Evertonil will roll over and regard their defeat to Leicester as a victory as it narrows Liverpool's lead to eight points and allow Evertonil to come roaring out of the traps at us on Wednesday night. That's going to happen as sure as night follows day.


I cant see them rolling over but I cant see them getting a result of any kind.
I also cant see us not beating them on Wednesday.
But.....I have been known to be wrong


----------



## pjd57 (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well Barton is an expert on being a turd.


He certainly proved that during his time in Scottish football.
Imposter.


----------



## PaulB (1 Dec 2019)

Aston Villa are going to be miffed at throwing two points away to the minnows they were up against today.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Another win for the foxes clear 2nd place .
How about Everton sack Silva for him to reappear at Watford ! . Football was become bonkers enough these days


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Another win for the foxes clear 2nd place .
> How about Everton sack Silva for him to reappear at Watford ! . Football was become bonkers enough these days


Chris Hughton for Leicester when BR goes to Aresnal


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Chris Hughton for Leicester when BR goes to Aresnal


No that Leeds bloke going to Arsenal much bigger club


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> No that Leeds bloke going to Arsenal much bigger club



Don't even joke about such things


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Chris Hughton for Leicester when BR goes to Aresnal


Why would BR give up 2nd place Leicester for Arsenal.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why would BR give up 2nd place Leicester for Arsenal.


Money.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why would BR give up 2nd place Leicester for Arsenal.


Prestige. 

Arsenal are high profile and big news, Leicester are a provincial club largely ignored by the media. If any of the London clubs were in second place the media would be analysing their prospects to death, the poor old Fox's get barely a mention with everyone concentrating on City's chances of catching Liverpool.

All managers are egotists, they have to be to do the job and they all seek the limelight.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I cant see them rolling over but I cant see them getting a result of any kind.
> I also cant see us not beating them on Wednesday.
> But.....I have been known to be wrong



I was at Goodison Park in 1988 to see Everton beat Liverpool, ending their long unbeaten run. Wayne Clark scored the winner. 

Great atmosphere and friendly crowd, even though the Everton fans near me found out I was a Spurs fan, who had beaten Everton the previous week in London. After the game, I was taken to a pub for a few beers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Arsenal are high profile and big news, *Leicester are a provincial club *largely ignored by the media.



_provincial
/prəˈvɪnʃ(ə)l/
of or concerning the regions outside the capital city of a country, especially when regarded as unsophisticated or narrow-minded._

Liverpool and Man City must be provincial clubs then Joe.


----------



## PaulB (2 Dec 2019)

You don't need to be a Nostradamus to be able to predict there'll be a taxi at the gate outside Anfield on Wednesday night, do you? "Taxi for Mr. Silva."


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Dec 2019)

Sing along...
'Tis the season to be ruthless... fa la la lala la la laaah'
'God help ye Merry Managers...'


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why would BR give up 2nd place Leicester for Arsenal.


Good question. All big teams seem to go though a few years of not being competitive - Liverpool have, in the last couple of years, come out of theirs, Man Utd are still in theirs and Arsenal may just be entering theirs. Chelsea too have had their problems. Rogers may see himself as the man who can reverse Arsenal's recent slide before it goes too far. Make no mistake, 
Arsenal are a big club with fans world wide. Relative current league position doesn't mean much.

Leicester are doing very well this season but will they keep it up in the years to come? They did brilliantly to win the Premiership under Ranieri (when Arsenal were second) but we all know what happened the next season.

Rogers also will be aware that Arsenal don't sack managers lightly. Arsene Wenger had a few seasons where the team wasn't at their best but the board stuck with him. I don't think the Arsenal board want to become another Watford, with their managerial roundabout, so if a manager is capable he would have a job for years.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Dec 2019)

pjd57 said:


> He certainly proved that during his time in Scottish football.
> Imposter.



I don't agree that he's an imposter, as I thought he was a very good player, but as most people do he seriously underestimated the quality of Scottish football.


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2019)

AndyRM said:


> I don't agree that he's an imposter, as I thought he was a very good player, but as most people do he seriously underestimated the quality of Scottish football.


Probably true enough but I'm not sure if he really had any heart left for the fight by the time he found himself up here. Much like a number of others over the years.


----------



## downesy (7 Dec 2019)

Sad news Ron Saunders the best Villa manager in my lifetime has sadly passed away.
Got us promoted in his first season ,won two league cups , and a division one title,and built the team that won the European cup, not bad for seven years work . Rip Ron


----------



## Chromatic (7 Dec 2019)

Sad news indeed.
I think it was big Ron (correct me if I'm wrong) who provided a good quote when asked about an inept refereeing performance. I can't remember the exact wordingbut it was long the lines of:

It's my policy not to comment on referee's performances and I'm not going to make an exception for that idiot.


----------



## downesy (7 Dec 2019)

@Chromatic that was Ron Atkinson, another very good Villa manager thankfully still alive.


----------



## Chromatic (7 Dec 2019)

downesy said:


> @Chromatic that was Ron Atkinson, another very good Villa manager thankfully still alive.


Yes of course, I knew that now you've pointed it out to me, I blame alcohol for my error.


----------



## Slick (8 Dec 2019)

Here we go, another old firm day which is even better as it's the first final of the season. Build up has started already and I hope that the famous Glasgow Rangers team are up for this as much as I am. 🇬🇧🇬🇧


----------



## Slick (8 Dec 2019)

Old firm car pool on bt 1 now which so far has been quite funny and interesting in equal measure.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

A few surprises yesterday. I did not see Utd beating Citeh. A draw would have done me but if anyone had to lose then that will do.
Now, if Villa can get anything against Leicester I will start to believe Lpool can do it this season. Lets hope the spirit of good old Ron Saunders can help out.


----------



## Slick (8 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Here we go, another old firm day which is even better as it's the first final of the season. Build up has started already and I hope that the famous Glasgow Rangers team are up for this as much as I am. 🇬🇧🇬🇧


Ah well, my team certainly were up for it but just wasn't to be. In a game that had almost everything, we had nearly all the possession and attempts on goal, but they don't give out silverware for possession and controlling large parts of the game. Celtic took their chance and we didn't, so congrats to them.


----------



## downesy (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A few surprises yesterday. I did not see Utd beating Citeh. A draw would have done me but if anyone had to lose then that will do.
> Now, if Villa can get anything against Leicester I will start to believe Lpool can do it this season. Lets hope the spirit of good old Ron Saunders can help out.


Sorry mate it could have been more for the foxes looking very good , think Liverpool will do it this year. Also heard anfield knocked back an England game , as they would not allow s*n journos in, very well done proud of them


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

downesy said:


> Sorry mate it could have been more for the foxes looking very good , think Liverpool will do it this year. Also heard anfield knocked back an England game , as they would not allow s*n journos in, very well done proud of them


Yes, Leicester looked to be in a different league to Villa. We play each other shortly and as there are "only" 8 points in it, it will be a big game.
They just better hope Vardy doesn't get injured as he is on fire.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Ah well, my team certainly were up for it but just wasn't to be. In a game that had almost everything, we had nearly all the possession and attempts on goal, but they don't give out silverware for possession and controlling large parts of the game. Celtic took their chance and we didn't, so congrats to them.



Surprised that you lost considering how dominant you were. Morelos just cannot score against Celtic, it's weird.

Fun fact, Killie were the last side to beat Celtic in a cup final, and that was back in 2012!


----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Surprised that you lost considering how dominant you were. Morelos just cannot score against Celtic, it's weird.
> 
> Fun fact, Killie were the last side to beat Celtic in a cup final, and that was back in 2012!


Worst game I've seen Morelos play, without wanting to take anything away from without any doubt, the man of the match in Forster, Morelos made him look good by hitting the ball off him too often. That and 3 offside players for the goal at the other end, along with their goalie off his line for the penalty and dominating almost the entire game gives me great hope for the real target.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Big day for Liverpool.
1. Jurgen has signed a new 5 year contract.
2. Lpool have agreed a deal for that Japanese player from Salzburg (i would spell his name if I could). I rated him both times we played them. A snip at £7.5M sell out clause.


----------



## Seevio (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Big day for Liverpool.
> 1. Jurgen has signed a new 5 year contract.
> 2. Lpool have agreed a deal for that Japanese player from Salzburg (i would spell his name if I could). I rated him both times we played them. A snip at £7.5M sell out clause.


I note that Steven Gerrard has also signed a contract extension. It's due to run out at the same time as Klopp's....


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Seevio said:


> I note that Steven Gerrard has also signed a contract extension. It's due to run out at the same time as Klopp's....


Yes.....I noted that. Very interesting "coincidence" isnt it.
Klopp has previously stated that Gerrard should be the next manager.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Big day for Liverpool.
> 1. Jurgen has signed a new 5 year contract.


Contracts in football mean nothing anymore.


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....I noted that. Very interesting "coincidence" isnt it.
> Klopp has previously stated that Gerrard should be the next manager.


Big day for my team too, qualifying from the group stage of the UEFA cup, especially when you are considered cannon fodder for what is effectively a champions league group, is a tremendous achievement but can't help be disappointed to lose such a late goal to cost us top spot. We just need to hope we get a favourable draw in the next round like Man United.

We know Stevie G will have to go home at some point, but he has a job to finish here first.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Big day for my team too, qualifying from the group stage of the UEFA cup, especially when you are considered cannon fodder for what is effectively a champions league group, is a tremendous achievement but can't help be disappointed to lose such a late goal to cost us top spot. We just need to hope we get a favourable draw in the next round like Man United.
> 
> We know Stevie G will have to go home at some point, but he has a job to finish here first.


And may he do a good job for you.
My opinion only but he was the best player I ever saw in a Lpool shirt (and I stood in the kop from the 60s). There have been players far better in certain positions but imo no one as good all round. Inspirational.


----------



## PaulB (15 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Big day for Liverpool.
> 1. Jurgen has signed a new 5 year contract.
> 2. Lpool have agreed a deal for that Japanese player from Salzburg (i would spell his name if I could). I rated him both times we played them. A snip at £7.5M sell out clause.


You missed out Liverpool had to struggle against insurmountable odds beating Watford despite the absence of me missing my first game of the season due to a debilitating chest infection (except that other one where I was still abroad and couldn't get back in time). Obviously, this news was kept out of the public domain in case Elton had marched into the Hornet's dressing room to point out the glaring chink in Liverpool's armour. I had no shortage of volunteers to take up my place.


----------



## PaulB (15 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And may he do a good job for you.
> My opinion only but he was the best player I ever saw in a Lpool shirt (and I stood in the kop from the 60s). There have been players far better in certain positions but imo no one as good all round. Inspirational.


You must have missed Sean Dundee. We've never fully recovered from his disappearance.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> You must have missed Sean Dundee. We've never fully recovered from his disappearance.


I stand corrected sir. He made such a massive impact that I had forgotten him and those goals that he nearly scored


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> You missed out Liverpool had to struggle against insurmountable odds beating Watford despite the absence of me missing my first game of the season due to a debilitating chest infection (except that other one where I was still abroad and couldn't get back in time). Obviously, this news was kept out of the public domain in case Elton had marched into the Hornet's dressing room to point out the glaring chink in Liverpool's armour. I had no shortage of volunteers to take up my place.


So they made it.....despite your absence.
It was touch and go though. Once again I was shouting to JK that Salah needed subbing only for him to come up with a wonder goal.
Then follow it up with an audacious one.
BTW.....if I may ask, which area do you live in ?


----------



## PaulB (15 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I stand corrected sir. He made such a massive impact that I had forgotten him and those goals that he nearly scored


I remember once seeing him at Ewood Park and he was so in tune with his fellow forwards, he developed a habit of racing forwards 
to show he had speed but never in tune with the ball he was chasing which inevitably would hit him on the back of his neck and give possession back to the opposition. If that was a tactic we wanted to utilise, he would have been the greatest in the world at that! And in answer to your other question, I live in Lancashire now because of my wife's job.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> I remember once seeing him at Ewood Park and he was so in tune with his fellow forwards, he developed a habit of racing forwards
> to show he had speed but never in tune with the ball he was chasing which inevitably would hit him on the back of his neck and give possession back to the opposition. If that was a tactic we wanted to utilise, he would have been the greatest in the world at that! And in answer to your other question, I live in Lancashire now because of my wife's job.


Which area was you dragged up in ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2019)

Footballers who speak their minds... Oh dear


----------



## Slick (16 Dec 2019)

Nice looking draw for the famous Glasgow Rangers in the next round of the UEFA cup.

Still in with a shout against Braga.


----------



## PaulB (18 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which area was you dragged up in ?


Smithdown Road, mainly. What about you?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> Smithdown Road, mainly. What about you?


I am dead posh like I am.
Born Birkenhead
Brought up Seacombe (near the ferry)
Moved to Moreton when our house was knocked down for the Mersey Tunnel.
Worked in Liverpool for several years (Liver Buildings.....then Cadburys, Moreton.
Married in '68 and lived in New Brighton before moving to Warrington.
At one stage me and my FiL used to get our tickets off Rodger Hunt.....either paddock or Cop.
Had some wonderful European nights in the Cop over the years.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

Watching Everton Vs Arsenal (I know but I am not well). Its dire. Unless Everton have found a shed load of money I have to ask why Ancelloti would go there.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watching Everton Vs Arsenal (I know but I am not well). Its dire. Unless Everton have found a shed load of money I have to ask why Ancelloti would go there.


Hard to say who's got the bigger job really, Ancellotti or Arteta. Personally, as an Arsenal fan I would say Arteta. Both are going to need serious money invested but Arteta also has the team to sort out - I think some Arsenal players are already wanting to leave (and I don't blame them). We know Auba doesn't look like signing a new contract, Torreira wants away, Xhaka looks like going and I wouldn't be surprised to see Lacazette wanting away as they don't play him now (big mistake IMO). In short we're farked.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Hard to say who's got the bigger job really, Ancellotti or Arteta. Personally, as an Arsenal fan I would say Arteta. Both are going to need serious money invested but Arteta also has the team to sort out - I think some Arsenal players are already wanting to leave (and I don't blame them). We know Auba doesn't look like signing a new contract, Torreira wants away, Xhaka looks like going and I wouldn't be surprised to see Lacazette wanting away as they don't play him now (big mistake IMO). In short we're farked.


Yes..... at least Ancoletti has vast experience plus contacts all over europe. Arteta has none of that. A biiiig decision he made.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes..... at least Ancoletti has vast experience plus contacts all over europe. Arteta has none of that. A biiiig decision he made.


True... but Pep reckons he's good enough so time will tell. I always liked him as a player and he loves the club, but that doesn't necessarily mean he'll be a success. Its all down to how the players react to him. Apparently he was very good in training with the Man City players. Basically Arsenal have good players but their attitude is all wrong. Unai Emery had been trying to get some of them to play in a style they didn't like and weren't very good at, so results suffered and so did the team morale. Arteta will somehow have to get the winning mentality back for things to get better. A confident, attacking Arsenal was always hard to beat. We need to get back to that.

Edit: Oh yeah, we also need a defence!


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2019)

If I was a manager building a team I would start with a solid defence. Your midfielders and forwards can't have any confidence when your defence is as leaky as Arsenal's is at the moment. Of course the injuries don't help but we have players in defence who just aren't good enough. They have to go.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Dec 2019)

Martin Peters has died aged seventy six. I was a regular at Upton Park for the whole of his time at West Ham, 1962 - 70, and he was one of the clubs all time greats as well as being a key member of the England World Cup winning team. He went on to have a distinguished career at Tottenham and Norwich City. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Martin Peters has died aged seventy six. I was a regular at Upton Park for the whole of his time at West Ham, 1962 - 70, and he was one of the clubs all time greats as well as being a key member of the England World Cup winning team. He went on to have a distinguished career at Tottenham and Norwich City. He will be sadly missed.


A true legend (even if he did play for Spurs!). He was a great player who I admired a lot. RIP Martin...


----------



## PaulB (22 Dec 2019)

A new space programme has been announced to try and find a football team from another galaxy that might be able to beat this Liverpool side because they can't find any on this planet that can do that. Liverpool FC. Club Champions of the World!


----------



## matiz (22 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Martin Peters has died aged seventy six. I was a regular at Upton Park for the whole of his time at West Ham, 1962 - 70, and he was one of the clubs all time greats as well as being a key member of the England World Cup winning team. He went on to have a distinguished career at Tottenham and Norwich City. He will be sadly missed.


Watched him play at the Molineux in the 60s with my cousin from East Ham ,he even got a mention on the likely lads when Bob was telling Terry how he ghosted round the pitch like Martin Peters, absolute class player ,along with Bobby and Geoff
RIP


----------



## downesy (22 Dec 2019)

RIP Martin


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> A new space programme has been announced to try and find a football team from another galaxy that might be able to beat this Liverpool side because they can't find any on this planet that can do that. Liverpool FC. Club Champions of the World!


Yes they fought hard last night. Could/should have had it finished much earlier but they were up against another team of champions.
I still have mixed feelings re should they have gone for the Caraboa cup but I am well happy with that.
Get the prem and we have a full house 
ARE YOU LISTENING FERGIE.......WE ARE BACK ON OUR PERCH


----------



## PaulB (22 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes they fought hard last night. Could/should have had it finished much earlier but they were up against another team of champions.
> I still have mixed feelings re should they have gone for the Caraboa cup but I am well happy with that.
> Get the prem and we have a full house
> ARE YOU LISTENING FERGIE.......WE ARE BACK ON OUR PERCH


Well you have to put it in perspective here. The cash prize for the Carabao cup winners is £200,000. Two hundred thousand pounds! The loss of a player to injury while attempting to win that makes the win pretty irrelevant. I think all participants in Qatar received five million pounds for going and a big chunk more for the winners. 

Liverpool have now won three major international trophies in the last six months. Liverpool will strive to beat Evertonil in the FA Cup but the winners of the fourth round tie against Liverpool will be whoever Liverpool play as happens every year now in that tournament which has become a hinderance to all teams involved in Europe.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> Well you have to put it in perspective here. The cash prize for the Carabao cup winners is £200,000. Two hundred thousand pounds! The loss of a player to injury while attempting to win that makes the win pretty irrelevant. I think all participants in Qatar received five million pounds for going and a big chunk more for the winners.
> 
> Liverpool have now won three major international trophies in the last six months. Liverpool will strive to beat Evertonil in the FA Cup but the winners of the fourth round tie against Liverpool will be whoever Liverpool play as happens every year now in that tournament which has become a hinderance to all teams involved in Europe.


Yes, I was explaining that (the financial benefits) to someone....its massive. It also increases our attraction to top players.


----------



## Beebo (22 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Martin Peters has died aged seventy six. I was a regular at Upton Park for the whole of his time at West Ham, 1962 - 70, and he was one of the clubs all time greats as well as being a key member of the England World Cup winning team. He went on to have a distinguished career at Tottenham and Norwich City. He will be sadly missed.


How times have changed. Harry Rednap was on the radio saying he used to travel to West Ham's training ground by bus. Martin Peters drove a Ford Anglia, and he would sometimes give him a lift.

Can you imagine a modern day apprentice travelling by bus, or worse still a world cup winner driving a Ford Mondeo?


----------



## downesy (22 Dec 2019)

<koff> Aston Villa 5 Liverpool 0 
That's all the records will show , not that it was a an under 23 side just the result 😉


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

Beebo said:


> How times have changed. Harry Rednap was on the radio saying he used to travel to West Ham's training ground by bus. Martin Peters drove a Ford Anglia, and he would sometimes give him a lift.
> 
> Can you imagine a modern day apprentice travelling by bus, or worse still a world cup winner driving a Ford Mondeo?


I recall reading that Stanley Matthews had togo to the match by bus, carrying his boots which had cleaned and dubbined.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

Watford beating ManU 2 nil with 10 minutes left.
They gave Lpool a tough game last week at Anfield.
Pearson seems to be doing something right.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2019)

They gave Arsenal a tough game too. But so have most clubs this season.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2019)

Excellent day for Pompey- win over Wycombe, closing in on the play-off spots. And L1 is so tight that they're only three points behind Ipswich in second.

As for Liverpool…good lord. 13 points clear, absolutely demolished Leicester…and this after the trip from Qatar and only sixteen fit outfield players in the first team squad. All those articles about how Man City were poised to dominate for years seem somewhat misguided now…


----------



## matiz (28 Dec 2019)

I hear Pep's out house hunting today, he's looking for a nice two up three down.


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2019)

matiz said:


> I hear Pep's out house hunting today, he's looking for a nice two up three down.


Missed the game last night but just saw the goals. It did look a belter. 👍


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

Was in bed early last night and woke up to find Wolves had pulled it back for a 3-2 win. Christmas has arrived again


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2019)

Just saw the Norwich goal chopped off because Pukki's elbow was offside, disgusting. I hope that VAR never comes to Scotland, despite losing a cup final to an offside goal.


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2019)

Poetic justice.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2019)

West Ham have sacked Pellegrini. He had to go, nice guy but the wrong man for the job.


----------



## PaulB (29 Dec 2019)

downesy said:


> <koff> Aston Villa 5 Liverpool 0
> That's all the records will show , not that it was a an under 23 side just the result 😉


Straw-clutching at its most desperate.


----------



## downesy (29 Dec 2019)

PaulB said:


> Straw-clutching at its most desperate.


Twas a joke but hey ho


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham have sacked Pellegrini. He had to go, nice guy but the wrong man for the job.


If I have my facts right (I often don't) didn't he win the league with City and get a shed load of money to spend at Westaaaam. If so, why do you think he was the wrong man?
Serious question there.....not disagreeing.
I got the impression they gave him a load of dosh and told him to buy success which can fail dismally


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Just saw the Norwich goal chopped off because Pukki's elbow was offside, disgusting. I hope that VAR never comes to Scotland, despite losing a cup final to an offside goal.


Refs dont get to use common sense now. VAR says no so thats it.
I thought it was a good idea but I am going back to the swings & roundabouts thought now.
They MUST improve it for next year or it will kill the game.
Maybe just use it for "was it over the line or not" decisions.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If I have my facts right (I often don't) didn't he win the league with City and get a shed load of money to spend at Westaaaam. If so, why do you think he was the wrong man?
> Serious question there.....not disagreeing.
> I got the impression they gave him a load of dosh and told him to buy success which can fail dismally


West Ham have some decent players who are simply not performing. Watching MoTD last night they were embarrassingly bad and not even putting a decent effort in. The manager was clearly unable to motivate or inspire them so he had to be replaced with someone who can.


----------



## Slick (29 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Refs dont get to use common sense now. VAR says no so thats it.
> I thought it was a good idea but I am going back to the swings & roundabouts thought now.
> They MUST improve it for next year or it will kill the game.
> Maybe just use it for "was it over the line or not" decisions.


I'm watching my team in the early kick off and as I said, we lost the cup final to a goal with 3 offside players and we lost a goal today to a deflected handball and I still wouldn't want to see that up here.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

Watching Celtic vs Rangers on tv. A good game. Rangers leading 2-1 but Celtic piling on the pressure.
I dont follow all Scotish football but for several reasons i am shouting for Rangers.


----------



## Slick (29 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watching Celtic vs Rangers on tv. A good game. Rangers leading 2-1 but Celtic piling on the pressure.
> I dont follow all Scotish football but for several reasons i am shouting for Rangers.


Don't blame you.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham have some decent players who are simply not performing. Watching MoTD last night they were embarrassingly bad and not even putting a decent effort in. The manager was clearly unable to motivate or inspire them so he had to be replaced with someone who can.


Have to agree 100% there. If I was a pundit I could agree 110%


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham have some decent players who are simply not performing. Watching MoTD last night they were embarrassingly bad and not even putting a decent effort in. The manager was clearly unable to motivate or inspire them so he had to be replaced with someone who can.



Is that someone David Moyes?

Looks favourite, according to the radio.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Is that someone David Moyes?
> 
> Looks favourite, according to the radio.


Benitez would be the preferred choice, but they can't afford the time or the money involved in buying out his contract. I was not happy when they got rid of Moyes, I thought he was the right man for the club.


----------



## Slick (29 Dec 2019)




----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Benitez would be the preferred choice, but they can't afford the time or the money involved in buying out his contract. I was not happy when they got rid of Moyes, I thought he was the right man for the club.



Has anyone succeeded when returning to a club, or at least done better than the first time?

I'm a Spur and was slightly surprised to read Pocchetino doesn't rule out a return.

Whatever happens , Mourinho is unlikely to stay more than two or three seasons, so I suppose Poch knows the job will become vacant again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Has anyone succeeded when returning to a club, or at least done better than the first time?
> 
> I'm a Spur and was slightly surprised to read Pocchetino doesn't rule out a return.
> 
> Whatever happens , Mourinho is unlikely to stay more than two or three seasons, so I suppose Poch knows the job will become vacant again.


That is a good point about going back, and my one reservation. 

Re Mourinho, he gets a lot of stick about being a three season wonder where ever he goes, but three years is about it now for any manager. Few last longer and many don't get anywhere near that.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2020)

Pundits on 5Live earlier tonight were bigging up Moyes.

He certainly doesn't lack confidence: "I win matches, that's what I do."

I wonder how long he can trade on a few good years at Everton.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2020)

According to Sky Sports, Moyes was only 20th in the 'points won per game' category for the last decade. He was 5th in the points total but that is heavily influenced by the number of Premiership games the managers had in the last decade (Wenger is No.1 but Alex Ferguson is only 13th, due to him retiring and not being in charge for many games).


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

Some big games TV today.
Any predictions??
Brighton v Chelsea.....got to be Chelsea.
S'hampton v Spurs.....got to be Spurs
City v Everton......got to be City
Atsenal v ManU.......I can see Utd edging it.
Newcastle v Leicester.....Leicester win.
Now I really hope I get all the above wrong.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some big games TV today.
> Any predictions??
> Brighton v Chelsea.....got to be Chelsea.
> S'hampton v Spurs.....got to be Spurs
> ...


Well I hope you get one of them wrong! We had some bad luck against Chelsea last time out. I've given up hopes of us doing anything much this season but a win would be very welcome.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well I hope you get one of them wrong! We had some bad luck against Chelsea last time out. I've given up hopes of us doing anything much this season but a win would be very welcome.


Blimey....drawn level with minutes to go.
Go Brighton GO!!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some big games TV today.
> Any predictions??
> Brighton v Chelsea.....got to be Chelsea.
> S'hampton v Spurs.....got to be Spurs
> ...



Off to the City match in a bit. 

Prediction: we'll concede two early goals, score two late ones, have a 95th minute winner disallowed for an armpit hair being offside, then lose to a 97th minute VAR awarded penalty.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

Well....I got Brighton wrong. I am now getting Southampton wrong.
Long may I be WRONG.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2020)

All I have to say is.... WOOHOO!


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some big games TV today.
> Any predictions??
> Brighton v Chelsea.....got to be Chelsea.
> S'hampton v Spurs.....got to be Spurs
> ...


Very glad you were wrong on 3/5


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2020)

Arsenal were so dominant in the first half I think they felt sorry for United, so they let them have the ball in the second half. Even then they couldn't do much with it.
(Did that sound like gloating? )


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Jan 2020)

Good if nerve wracking game at the end. 

But VAR has got to go. 

Biggest cheers were for kickoffs not goals. Only then can you be sure. Awful, awful system. Bin it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jan 2020)

I see Maureen didn't last too long before reverting back to type. A dust up with the opposition bench and blaming the defeat on the ball boys.


----------



## PaulB (2 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Good if nerve wracking game at the end.
> 
> But VAR has got to go.
> 
> Biggest cheers were for kickoffs not goals. Only then can you be sure. Awful, awful system. Bin it.


VAR will be the end of football as we know it. The big problem is we've now got the FIFA generation in the ascendency and these are people who have played football primarily on their computers/ipads/other such systems and so are used to analysing every angle of the play they've just 'been involved' in. 

For me, and all the people who sit around me (Kop, Anfield), we would much rather have seen that disputed goal for Napoli and that 'offside' goal for Wolves stand WITHOUT VAR than to have been disallowed with all the pantomime that goes around it. It's hideous and stops the basic purpose you go to the match for. You can't cheer or leap up in ecstasy now until the bastard-in-the-black's fingers have drawn an imaginary square and pointed to the spot. You cannot defer joy, it's like coitus interruptus with a delayed 'grand finish'.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jan 2020)

And VAR will never be anything but dog slow as the operators are as mindful of getting the decision spot on as even the fussiest referees in order to protect their jobs, so even the obvious calls will be viewed time and time again from every angle "Just in case".

The only thing VAR should be used for is to determine whether the ball crossed the line for a goal or not which is clear and easy to determine. Anywhere else it is rubbish.


----------



## Spartak (2 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey....drawn level with minutes to go.
> Go Brighton GO!!



What a great bicycle 🚲 kick... 😉


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2020)

You will win nothing with kids!!!
Liverpool kids beat Everton 1st team. 
Everton could have won it in the first half but Liverpool dominated second half with a WONDER goal to win it.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You will win nothing with kids!!!
> Liverpool kids beat Everton 1st team.
> Everton could have won it in the first half but Liverpool dominated second half with a WONDER goal to win it.


An excellent performance from LFC Reserves, wasn't it? Everton should have scored in the first half, multiple times, so many chances, but for Adrian and poor choices made by men in blue. Second half, though…it's like they just gave up. Wasted opportunity to end the Anfield jinx. I don't think anyone would have kept out that Jones strike, though…what a goal. And all those kids barely put a foot wrong. Minamino looks like a hit, some nice touches, could have scored. Milner's injury seemed only to give Larouci a chance to shine, which he took. Elliott belied his age, again, Williams did well, Nat Phillips pretty good. Of the 'oldies', Gomez seems to be back to his best, Origi was tricksy, Lallana made a rather convincing Henderson understudy. Quintuple still on…


----------



## PaulB (5 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> An excellent performance from LFC Reserves, wasn't it? Everton should have scored in the first half, multiple times, so many chances, but for Adrian and poor choices made by men in blue. Second half, though…it's like they just gave up. Wasted opportunity to end the Anfield jinx. I don't think anyone would have kept out that Jones strike, though…what a goal. And all those kids barely put a foot wrong. Minamino looks like a hit, some nice touches, could have scored. Milner's injury seemed only to give Larouci a chance to shine, which he took. Elliott belied his age, again, Williams did well, Nat Phillips pretty good. Of the 'oldies', Gomez seems to be back to his best, Origi was tricksy, Lallana made a rather convincing Henderson understudy. Quintuple still on…


You can only think those lads have given Klopp a headache and will be knocking on his door now. He's got an embarrassment of riches and all would run through brick walls for him to get the chance to play for what is surely the greatest team on this earth.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> An excellent performance from LFC Reserves, wasn't it? Everton should have scored in the first half, multiple times, so many chances, but for Adrian and poor choices made by men in blue. Second half, though…it's like they just gave up. Wasted opportunity to end the Anfield jinx. I don't think anyone would have kept out that Jones strike, though…what a goal. And all those kids barely put a foot wrong. Minamino looks like a hit, some nice touches, could have scored. Milner's injury seemed only to give Larouci a chance to shine, which he took. Elliott belied his age, again, Williams did well, Nat Phillips pretty good. Of the 'oldies', Gomez seems to be back to his best, Origi was tricksy, Lallana made a rather convincing Henderson understudy. Quintuple still on…


Haha.....seems odd to read about Gomez, aged 22, being "of the oldies".......but you are right


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.....seems odd to read about Gomez, aged 22, being "of the oldies".......but you are right


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> An excellent performance from LFC Reserves, wasn't it? Everton should have scored in the first half, multiple times, so many chances, but for Adrian and poor choices made by men in blue.


West Ham let Adrian go after sticking him on the bench when many would have had him as their first choice keeper. So when Fabrianski gets injured we get stuck with some clown they got from a Brazilian circus in goal 😠😠😠


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham let Adrian go after sticking him on the bench when many would have had him as their first choice keeper. So when Fabrianski gets injured we get stuck with some clown they got from a Brazilian circus in goal 😠😠😠


First game he played for Liverpool I said I really rate this guy. As you suggest.....how could they let him go AND for free.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham let Adrian go after sticking him on the bench when many would have had him as their first choice keeper. So when Fabrianski gets injured we get stuck with some clown they got from a Brazilian circus in goal 😠😠😠


Does, with the benefit of hindsight, seem spectacularly misjudged to let him go. Alisson got injured in match one, and later suspended after that sending off, but Liverpool barely missed a beat. Adrian is a definite upgrade on Mignolet and Karius. And they've got Lonergan and Kelleher in reserve! Fabianski is at least back for WH now…


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

Comment posted on the BBC match report…
"I just heard on the radio that 2 of the Liverpool players tested positive after tonight's match.




For Calpol."


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Does, with the benefit of hindsight, seem spectacularly misjudged to let him go. Alisson got injured in match one, and later suspended after that sending off, but Liverpool barely missed a beat. Adrian is a definite upgrade on Mignolet and Karius. And they've got Lonergan and Kelleher in reserve! Fabianski is at least back for WH now…


And a good win for West Ham at Gillingham tonight. Two weeks ago they'd have lost that one, Moyes has put a bit of steal into the side in a game that was only ever going to be an ugly one.

Of all the regular top division teams I'd put serious money on West Ham having the worst record against lower league opposition and I doubt I'd lose. Even going back to the sixties when everyone put their strongest teams out in cup ties and took them seriously they were regularly getting dumped out by sides a division or two below them.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> You can only think those lads have given Klopp a headache and will be knocking on his door now. He's got an embarrassment of riches and all would run through brick walls for him to get the chance to play for what is surely the greatest team on this earth.


That's not a headache for him, it's a headache for every other PL manager. When you consider they've got Hoever, Van den Berg (I know he got slated for the Villa loss, but the jury should still be out, he's only 17...), the likes of Harry Wilson, Ryan Kent and Ben Woodburn on loan…squad doesn't seem quite so sparse at the moment.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jan 2020)

The current Liverpool side is the best domestic team from any country I've seen in nearly sixty years as a football fan. And that includes Barcelona who had an easy ride in most of their league games during the season and were boring to watch because they tried to walk the ball into the net, rarely took long shots and never put crosses in. As well as outplaying the opposition from defence to midfield Liverpool pepper the penalty area from all over the place. They play long, they play short and when they attack they are prepared to trust the forwards to win 50/50 balls whereas Barcelona used to go backwards if there was any risk at all.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

Royal Institution Christmas Lectures (Hannah Fry, on maths) featured, in part one, statisticians from LFC…just downloading it.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...-the-hidden-power-of-maths-1-how-to-get-lucky


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> The current Liverpool side is the best domestic team from any country I've seen in nearly sixty years as a football fan. And that includes Barcelona who had an easy ride in most of their league games during the season and were boring to watch because they tried to walk the ball into the net, rarely took long shots and never put crosses in. As well as outplaying the opposition from defence to midfield Liverpool pepper the penalty area from all over the place. They play long, they play short and when they attack they are prepared to trust the forwards to win 50/50 balls whereas Barcelona used to go backwards if there was any risk at all.


Comparisons are difficult- in domestic form, Liverpool are definitely better than last season, both in terms of team performance and squad depth, whereas City have regressed, slightly but significantly, United are middling, Spurs suffering, Arsenal floundering and Chelsea showing signs of improvement but getting done over regularly. Leicester are giving it a good go but they're not going to get near top spot. Shame we can't put this Liverpool team against City from 2017-18, or perhaps the Utd treble team, to name two British alternatives… But you might well be right. The front three are a match for any forward line I can think of, and they've got some pretty good backups in Minamino, Origi and Brewster. Midfield: De Bruyne might improve them, or Stevie G in his prime, but no weak links there. Fabinho became a key player, yet hasn't been missed. Defence: TAA, Van Dijk and Robertson would step into any other first team immediately, and improve them. Gomez not far behind, Matip and Lovren still solid if not on the same level, at least not without Virgil next to them. Those on the fringe seem happy to take their chances to impress when they get them rather than fume on the bench. And the kids are clearly, judging by tonight, alright.


----------



## Slick (5 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> That's not a headache for him, it's a headache for every other PL manager. When you consider they've got Hoever, Van den Berg (I know he got slated for the Villa loss, but the jury should still be out, he's only 17...), the likes of Harry Wilson, Ryan Kent and Ben Woodburn on loan…squad doesn't seem quite so sparse at the moment.


Ryan Kent was sold to the world famous Glasgow Rangers for a bargain basement fee it turns out.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2020)

Other Liverpool loanees include Millar at Killie. You can have him back no bother, he's been awful this time around. Though given how the club has pretty much pressed the self destruct button over a disappointing 6 months or so, it's maybe not entirely his fault.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jan 2020)

I'm not a fan of the money that is too influential on the game but as it is a reality going by this list we need to offer pay rises for Mane and Allisson.

https://www.spotrac.com/epl/liverpool-f.c/payroll/


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> The current Liverpool side is the best domestic team from any country I've seen in nearly sixty years as a football fan. And that includes Barcelona who had an easy ride in most of their league games during the season and were boring to watch because they tried to walk the ball into the net, rarely took long shots and never put crosses in. As well as outplaying the opposition from defence to midfield Liverpool pepper the penalty area from all over the place. They play long, they play short and when they attack they are prepared to trust the forwards to win 50/50 balls whereas Barcelona used to go backwards if there was any risk at all.



They will be as good a domestic team as last season's City when, and only when, they win all three domestic trophies. 

We'll see.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> Ryan Kent was sold to the world famous Glasgow Rangers for a bargain basement fee it turns out.


Oops!


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Oops!


You wouldn't get him back.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> The current Liverpool side is the best domestic team from any country I've seen in nearly sixty years as a football fan. And that includes Barcelona who had an easy ride in most of their league games during the season and were boring to watch because they tried to walk the ball into the net, rarely took long shots and never put crosses in. As well as outplaying the opposition from defence to midfield Liverpool pepper the penalty area from all over the place. They play long, they play short and when they attack they are prepared to trust the forwards to win 50/50 balls whereas Barcelona used to go backwards if there was any risk at all.


Best in 60 years...

They're good but that's going too far.
Barcelona have slipped but for a few seasons they were far superior.
Man. City while not being great this season were in my opinion better 2 years ago.
I'm not sure if many Liverpool fans would agree this was their best team in 60 years.
Going back to my youth...
Leeds United 70/71 were a great side who looked unbeatable in domestic football.
Came a cropper when they came up against an even better Scottish team though.


----------



## gavgav (6 Jan 2020)

FA Cup 4th Round Draw 🙏


----------



## PaulB (7 Jan 2020)

pjd57 said:


> Best in 60 years...
> 
> They're good but that's going too far.
> Barcelona have slipped but for a few seasons they were far superior.
> ...


I'd agree and I've been going for 56 years in total and haven't missed too many games in that time. 

If Barcelona were superior - and weren't playing in a league of two teams - then why couldn't they have beaten THIS Liverpool in the semi final?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> I'd agree and I've been going for 56 years in total and haven't missed too many games in that time.
> 
> If Barcelona were superior - and weren't playing in a league of two teams - then why couldn't they have beaten THIS Liverpool in the semi final?



On that basis, City are definitely better, having beaten THIS liverpool over the whole of the last two seasons, not just in a single tie


----------



## PaulB (7 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> On that basis, City are definitely better, having beaten THIS liverpool over the whole of the last two seasons, not just in a single tie


What, in Europe? And how many points are they behind right now?


----------



## StuAff (7 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> What, in Europe? And how many points are they behind right now?


I will assume he meant the two _previous _seasons, not the one they're playing. This would be the two _previous_ seasons in which, yes, they set two of the top three PL points record finishes (the third was last year's runner up...), ones in which they won then successfully defended the League Cup, and won the FA Cup, but also the ones in which they were knocked out of the Champions League at the quarter-final stage, by English rivals, twice. And lost to Wigan Athletic in the FA Cup.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> I will assume he meant the two _previous _seasons, not the one they're playing. This would be the two _previous_ seasons in which, yes, they set two of the top three PL points record finishes (the third was last year's runner up...), ones in which they won then successfully defended the League Cup, and won the FA Cup, but also the ones in which they were knocked out of the Champions League at the quarter-final stage, by English rivals, twice. And lost to Wigan Athletic in the FA Cup.



Haha.

The poster claimed *THIS* liverpool side was better than Barca because they beat them in a one off tie last year. 

If last year's performance is the benchmark, City are the better side. 

To be clear, Liverpool are better this year, and have done incredibly in the league. The table doesn't lie. 

But until they match the awesome record of this City side over the last two years, no one can seriously claim they're the best domestic side evah.

And pool aren't going to claim that domestic treble this year. 

Come back in two years time, if they've actually won a few trophies.


----------



## PaulB (8 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Haha.
> 
> The poster claimed *THIS* liverpool side was better than Barca because they beat them in a one off tie last year.
> 
> ...


I can, and do. And Liverpool have won three trophies in the last six months. Does that qualify as 'a few' then or does your arbitrary 'two years' still stand? 

"Awesome record of this City side"  Did they become Champions of the World?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> I can, and do. And Liverpool have won three trophies in the last six months. Does that qualify as 'a few' then or does your arbitrary 'two years' still stand?
> 
> "Awesome record of this City side"  Did they become Champions of the World?



Have a lie down. Come back when you've won back to back titles.


----------



## PaulB (8 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Have a lie down. Come back when you've won back to back titles.


Liverpool won LOADS of back-to-back titles when you only had Dennis Tuart's goal to console you so I won't be taking advice from you. And you shouldn't be here at all until you've won ONE European cup, never mind six, eh, with your oily billions.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> You shouldn't be here until you've won ONE European cup, never mind six, eh, with your oily billions.



You haven't won a title for 30 years. Claiming you're the best team evah seems, to put it as politely as possible, a little premature.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You haven't won a title for 30 years. Claiming you're the best team evah seems, to put it as politely as possible, a little premature.


My reference to "Best domestic team I've seen" refers to this seasons side, not what has happened in the last thirty years. I think that if this Liverpool side played the best Barcelona have ever put out they'd be superior.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> My reference to "Best domestic team I've seen" refers to this seasons side, not what has happened in the last thirty years. I think that if this Liverpool side played the best Barcelona have ever put out they'd be superior.



If I were you I'd wait until the team actually won a domestic trophy before claiming any such - I just had a quick look and it seems to be eight years (!) since you did. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_F.C.#Domestic


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jan 2020)

Since "You" did? I'm not a Liverpool fan, I'm a lifelong Hammer.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Since "You" did? I'm not a Liverpool fan, I'm a lifelong Hammer.



I shall be sure to double check my pronouns for future postings


----------



## PaulB (8 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You haven't won a title for 30 years. Claiming you're the best team evah seems, to put it as politely as possible, a little premature.


You've never won the European Cup. EVER. If I were you, and thank the vicissitudes of great good fortune I'm not, I wouldn't be crowing about anything.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> You've never won the European Cup. EVER. If I were you, and thank the vicissitudes of great good fortune I'm not, I wouldn't be crowing about anything.



Err... projection much?

I've not been crowing about anything.

You, on the other hand, are crowing despite having not won a domestic trophy for eight years, which is quite something to behold.

Just enjoy watching your team, you've much to savour this season. Me too - City were brilliant last night, third in the league and still in all the cups is a great place to be. 

We can have the debate on the best evah once this Liverpool team has some actual domestic trophies in the cabinet, and City have a CL or two. Until then, there are past teams with (much) greater claims.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> If last year's performance is the benchmark, City are the better side.
> 
> To be clear, Liverpool are better this year, and have done incredibly in the league. The table doesn't lie.
> 
> ...


Mark Twain's line about 'lies, damned lies and statistics' comes to mind. Where were City in the eighties and nineties, when first Liverpool then Utd were in their pomp, and more successful, season after season, than City have been to date? Winning nothing and getting relegated down to Division Two, for a start. They've got a lot of catching up to do filling that trophy cabinet. Given recent history, with no team able to establish the same level of sustained dominance as twenty or thirty years ago, it will be some time. It will take an extraordinary collapse by Liverpool, and a significant improvement in their own performances, to retain the title again. They've yet to deliver in Europe (though they do have a European title, only fifty years ago....). Yes, it could be their year to finally lift the European Cup (in any of its various names), it remains to be seen…

I'm not entirely sure how any team, regardless of resources, could have fielded a full strength side in the League Cup and the Club World Championship, less than 24 hours apart on two different continents, without the aid of a time machine. City would have preferred they had that dilemma, not Liverpool. The record points total, as impressive as it was, in no small part due to the weakness of the principal opposition. 19 points over second place, 25 over fourth. The title defence was a greater achievement, because they were pushed all the way. One draw or defeat in those last fourteen games and the title was going elsewhere. And even then, there was a bit of a gap between those two and the rest…

Oh yes, on the FA Cup.... Come back when you've held it for seven years like Pompey did 

Pompey, as it happens, are still working on a successful defence of a domestic title- the EFL Trophy- and in contention for another (League One, to go with the League Two title of 2017). This makes us more successful than Liverpool, domestically. Yeah right, I think I'd rather have the CL win, Club World Championship, and two European runner-up medals to appreciate. But each to their own…


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2020)

Anyone want a fiver on Man U 4-3 L'pool in Carabao?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Where were City in the eighties and nineties



I was replying to a poster claiming the current liverpool team are the greatest domestic side evah.

What this has to do with the eighties, I'll leave to you.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jan 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone want a fiver on Man U 4-3 *Man C *in Carabao?


FTFY  (Liverpool of course lost in the last round, on account of their first team being several thousand miles away).


----------



## StuAff (8 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I was replying to a poster claiming the current liverpool team are the greatest domestic side evah.
> 
> What this has to do with the eighties, I'll leave to you.


As my post clearly stated, suggesting that City are a greater side on domestic results is clearly a short-sighted and selective perspective. They might well win the FA Cup, League Cup and Champions League this year (and anyone who thinks that the latter isn't the priority, even before the Premier League results started going the wrong way, has even worse sight). If one picks one team's performance over one season, LFC might indeed be 'the greatest domestic side ever' come May. City could say that about the previous two seasons, and if they win those three titles this year, they still will. Pep's insistence, as understandable as it is, about counting the Community Shield as a trophy win does suggest a certain insecurity, though… I think they'd rather have another CL than another FA Cup win at Anfield, and City have never won the biggest European trophy of all. For chairmen and owners across Europe, the CL is the trophy they really really want, like it or not. Sheik Mansour is no exception. The Energy Drink Cup is a sideshow for most Premier League teams, most of the time. Ditto, sadly, the FA Cup, and that certainly should not be. Qualifying fourth or better, or one of those titles? No contest, as far as the chairmen are concerned.

However....multiple title & cup wins over several seasons with the same core of players? Nope, City can't claim that, nor the current Liverpool side. The Liverpool of the late eighties/early nineties? Man U in the Class of 92 era? Those are the gold standard of recent(ish) times in English football. These two current sides have a way to go, and, frankly, are unlikely to match those runs. If either do, fair enough…


----------



## StuAff (11 Jan 2020)

Another Pompey win, Southampton manage to get their season aggregate score against Leicester down to -8, and Liverpool set new records for the best ever start to a PL season (yes, better than City's centurions), first team in any of the top European leagues to win 20/21, and for their longest-ever unbeaten run. And a mere sixteen points in front, with a game in hand, over Leicester, and seventeen points ahead of City.


----------



## PaulB (12 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Err... projection much?
> 
> I've not been crowing about anything.
> 
> ...


I think that argument of yours is over after last night so stop hurting yourself. And where've you got this 'evah' nonsense from?


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jan 2020)

A goal at Meadow Lane yesterday which if it had been a Premiership match rather than a lower than lower game (FA Trophy) featuring the now former worlds oldest football league club would be making the sports news this morning

View: https://twitter.com/Official_NCFC/status/1216057198662627330
Was the last kick of the game - Notts 2 Dagenham 1


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> I think that argument of yours is over after last night so stop hurting yourself.



Liverpool win three trophies last night? And I missed it! Gutted.


----------



## PaulB (12 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Liverpool win three trophies last night? And I missed it! Gutted.


Maybe you'll be lucky and Liverpool will blow their massive lead, eh? This is Liverpool's last 38 league games: WWWWWWWWWWWWDWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWDWDWDDWW


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> Maybe you'll be lucky and Liverpool will blow their massive lead, eh? This is Liverpool's last 38 league games: WWWWWWWWWWWWDWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWDWDWDDWW



I expect Liverpool to win the title. What's your point?


----------



## PaulB (12 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I expect Liverpool to win the title. What's your point?


You haven't gone to watch Manchester City who are playing right now? I'll leave you to your 'support'.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> You haven't gone to watch Manchester City who are playing right now? I'll leave you to your 'support'.



Another change of subject? And another bizarre obe too. Okay, here goes down your latest blind alley...

If only people who attend every away game are supporters then there are very, very few supporters in the world.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2020)

Jonathan Llew of the Observer on Mourinho and Tottenham:
"Mourinho has had some past success in nullifying the threat of Salah. Alas, leaving him on the bench at Stamford Bridge for a year and then sending him on loan to Fiorentina is no longer a viable option."


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jan 2020)

I was idly wondering the earliest date Liverpool could (will) win the league. Pretty soon...

https://www.givemesport.com/1534716...title-in-record-time-vs-everton-on-march-1415


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

I see Barcelona have sacked their manager. I can see why as Barca only won wth league last year.
Oh, and they only won the league the year before.
Oh, and they are only lying top at the moment.
I have read the reasons.....one of them being their 'capitulation' to Liverpool. But boy, expectations/demand are so high now.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I see Barcelona have sacked their manager. I can see why as Barca only won wth league last year.
> Oh, and they only won the league the year before.
> Oh, and they are only lying top at the moment.
> I have read the reasons.....one of them being their 'capitulation' to Liverpool. But boy, expectations/demand are so high now.



Only guessing, of course, but Pochettino to take over?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Only guessing, of course, but Pochettino to take over?


No......its guy I am not familiar with but who was sacked from HIS last job. Round and round it goes.


----------



## gavgav (15 Jan 2020)

One of the best nights in 32 years of following Shrewsbury Town, last night, with a 1-0 win against Bristol City, in the FA Cup. When your big Centre half slams home a 25 yarder, in the 89th minute, you know it’s definitely your day!

The victory now leads us to this, in the 4th round of the cup


----------



## PaulB (16 Jan 2020)

gavgav said:


> One of the best nights in 32 years of following Shrewsbury Town, last night, with a 1-0 win against Bristol City, in the FA Cup. When your big Centre half slams home a 25 yarder, in the 89th minute, you know it’s definitely your day!
> 
> The victory now leads us to this, in the 4th round of the cup
> View attachment 500650


Come on, the Shrews!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

Big one today. Lpool have the visit of ManU. It looks like Rashford is out and they will really miss him.
Theoretically I see a Liverpool win, maybe a BIG win.
But Utd have a long history of upsetting us.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2020)

Manchester Untied…


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Manchester Untied…


They are knocking on the door for sure.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2020)

Norwich can no longer be champions…


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Manchester Untied…


Stuaff......Utd got well and truly beaten. Only 2-0 but it could/should have been a lot more, which is a problem LFC have. With 'potentially' the best front three in the prem we dont finish teams off like we should. Ok, we put 4 past Leicester but mostly its just 1.
As a life long LFC fan I confess I used to enjoy watching Utd over the years.......from the Dennis Law/George Best days to the Giggs/Becham/Scholls era.......but they have a massive rebuilding job to do now.


----------



## MarkF (20 Jan 2020)

Liverpool made Man U look very poor, still, I can only hope that because they have already won it for so long, by the time they genuinely have won it, they'll be all won out.

I've very much enjoyed watching Leeds games this season, they are relentlesss and spectacularly profligate 6 yards out! It's painful to watch that team "relying" on Bamford for goals, crazy, all they had to do was buy or loan Nahki Wells and they'd have been be up by Easter.


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Stuaff......Utd got well and truly beaten. Only 2-0 but it could/should have been a lot more, which is a problem LFC have. With 'potentially' the best front three in the prem we dont finish teams off like we should. Ok, we put 4 past Leicester but mostly its just 1.
> As a life long LFC fan I confess I used to enjoy watching Utd over the years.......from the Dennis Law/George Best days to the Giggs/Becham/Scholls era.......but they have a massive rebuilding job to do now.


Well, there were two disallowed goals- the Firmino one should have stood. Agreed that they should be making the scorelines a bit more flattering, but the three points are the main thing. Given the match schedule they've had to deal with, hardly surprising they're just getting the job done… 

Utd could take five or six seasons to get that rebuilding done, even if they started getting the right people in now…and they haven't. The recruiting department were apparently rather annoyed at unfavourable comparisons with LFC (they looked at a lot of players before going for Wan-Bissaka), but when the higher-ups are so seemingly hopeless at spending in the right areas, their efforts are somewhat wasted. £850m spent in seven years. Huge wage bill. And now, effectively, a mid-table side. Danny Murphy picked his dream LFC & MU teams, plus subs, from the PL era in his column at the weekend. LFC: seven of the current team in the eleven (Gerrard, Alonso, Carragher and Suarez the exceptions). MU: De Gea and Rashford in the subs. Wouldn't argue with that. Until and unless they get someone like Mike Gordon at the top, getting the right people in, giving them the resources, and letting them get on with it, nothing will change.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2020)

Mbepe i think that's right, on bbc this morning, what a breath of fresh air, they're calling him the new Thierry, i think that's about right, what a star he's going to be


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Mbepe i think that's right, on bbc this morning, what a breath of fresh air, they're calling him the new Thierry, i think that's about right, what a star he's going to be



He's ridiculously good. Hopefully get to see him play away from Ligue 1, which is becoming a bit of a joke.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Well, there were two disallowed goals- the Firmino one should have stood. Agreed that they should be making the scorelines a bit more flattering, but the three points are the main thing. Given the match schedule they've had to deal with, hardly surprising they're just getting the job done…
> 
> Utd could take five or six seasons to get that rebuilding done, even if they started getting the right people in now…and they haven't. The recruiting department were apparently rather annoyed at unfavourable comparisons with LFC (they looked at a lot of players before going for Wan-Bissaka), but when the higher-ups are so seemingly hopeless at spending in the right areas, their efforts are somewhat wasted. £850m spent in seven years. Huge wage bill. And now, effectively, a mid-table side. Danny Murphy picked his dream LFC & MU teams, plus subs, from the PL era in his column at the weekend. LFC: seven of the current team in the eleven (Gerrard, Alonso, Carragher and Suarez the exceptions). MU: De Gea and Rashford in the subs. Wouldn't argue with that. Until and unless they get someone like Mike Gordon at the top, getting the right people in, giving them the resources, and letting them get on with it, nothing will change.


I was reading that Utd have the 2nd highest wage bill in THE WORLD.
Watching them lose 2 nil at home to Burnley at the moment. £88M for Maguire WTF is Woodward doing.


----------



## PaulB (23 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was reading that Utd have the 2nd highest wage bill in THE WORLD.
> Watching them lose 2 nil at home to Burnley at the moment. £88M for Maguire WTF is Woodward doing.


We've got Moanchester Disunited glory hunte..fans, sorry, fans who will always tell you they want Liverpool to lose every game they play. They won't want Liverpool to lose tonight though, will they? That would make their team three points behind Wolves and six behind Chelsea for a coveted Champions League spot and not even sure of a place in the Thursday cup.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> We've got Moanchester Disunited glory hunte..fans, sorry, fans who will always tell you they want Liverpool to lose every game they play. They won't want Liverpool to lose tonight though, will they? That would make their team three points behind Wolves and six behind Chelsea for a coveted Champions League spot and not even sure of a place in the Thursday cup.


Did you see/hear Rio Ferdinand ripping into them last night?? He was right on many points. They are in a mess and imo Ole has no chance of sorting it out.
I sadly watched the steady decline of LFC in the 80s/90s and its happening to Utd now.
It makes me quite sad  smiley faced


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jan 2020)

Nice to see fellow League One side Tranmere beat Watford to end up with such a prestigious game to come on Sunday. I'm wondering if Man Utd provisionally booked a hotel in Hertfordshire,thinking they'd most likely be travelling down there.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice to see fellow League One side Tranmere beat Watford to end up with such a prestigious game to come on Sunday. I'm wondering if Man Utd provisionally booked a hotel in Hertfordshire,thinking they'd most likely be travelling down there.


It would be soooo good if Tranmere can win that.
I think Utd will field the strongest possible team as silverware is vital for them


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2020)

Well, LFC keep marching on.
Wolves could well have drawn or even won that match but LFC managed to do what they do and grind out a win.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It would be soooo good if Tranmere can win that.
> I think Utd will field the strongest possible team as silverware is vital for them


OGS will put out the strongest possible side as a defeat may see him down the road

Interesting the parallels between Man U now and Liverpool in the 90s. Liverpool had a period of unrivalled success which came to an end as they got left behind by more ambitious, forward-thinking clubs. They kept looking back to the good old days of the Boot Room as a way of replicating their success in the 70s and 80s. Bringing in great ex-players like Dalglish with the hope they could sprinkle their success fairy dust on the current team. It doesn't work and it took Liverpool 25 years to get it right again, largely due to the Fenway Group taking control who had no historical baggage

Fast Forward to Man U now and they're making exactly the same mistake. Looking back to the Alex Ferguson years (him hanging around Old Trafford now is one of the worst things for the club imaginable) and bringing in one of his great players in the hope that the Ferguson method rubs off on the current team. They seem destined to replicate what Liverpool did until such time as there are new owners (or at least major shareholders) who aren't in awe of Ferguson and the Ferguson method


----------



## PaulB (24 Jan 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Liverpool had a period of unrivalled success which came to an end as they got left behind by more ambitious, forward-thinking clubs. They kept looking back to the good old days of the Boot Room as a way of replicating their success in the 70s and 80s.



No, you're wrong there. It was exactly the opposite of what you're suggesting. It was Dalglish's unexpected retirement followed by the removal of the boot room by Sun-ness that heralded the demise of the structure that had served Liverpool so well. Other clubs weren't more ambitious or forward thinking, there were just clubs around who could take advantage of the catastrophic ego-driven mess Sun-ness bestowed on Anfield.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> No, you're wrong there. It was exactly the opposite of what you're suggesting. It was Dalglish's unexpected retirement followed by the removal of the boot room by Sun-ness that heralded the demise of the structure that had served Liverpool so well. Other clubs weren't more ambitious or forward thinking, there were just clubs around who could take advantage of the catastrophic ego-driven mess Sun-ness bestowed on Anfield.


We'll have to agree to disagree. My opinion is that Liverpool continued to look backwards to Paisley and Shankly as the model for success, hence having Dalgish and Souness at the helm who were both inferior managers. That, coupled with the ownership situation plunged Liverpool into decline. For Paisley Shankly read Ferguson. For Dalglish Souness read OGS. And it seems their major shareholders are just as useless


----------



## PaulB (24 Jan 2020)

nickyboy said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree. My opinion is that Liverpool continued to look backwards to Paisley and Shankly as the model for success, hence having Dalgish and Souness at the helm who were both inferior managers. That, coupled with the ownership situation plunged Liverpool into decline. For Paisley Shankly read Ferguson. For Dalglish Souness read OGS. And it seems their major shareholders are just as useless


Well if I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong. So I won't. Dalglish was such an 'inferior' manager, he won three titles with Liverpool including the double - while still playing - and is one of only three (possibly four) managers to have won the English first division with more than one club. How 'backwards', eh?


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2020)

Barnsley beaten 4-2, first time Pompey have reached the fifth round for ten years. Hopefully this run will go as well as that one!


----------



## PaulB (26 Jan 2020)

StuAff said:


> Barnsley beaten 4-2, first time Pompey have reached the fifth round for ten years. Hopefully this run will go as well as that one!


Come on Pompey! What was that lad called who was always seen topless on the Pompey terraces? Tattoos, mad hair? Known by his nickname? I think he owns a bookshop now.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> Come on Pompey! What was that lad called who was always seen topless on the Pompey terraces? Tattoos, mad hair? Known by his nickname? I think he owns a bookshop now.


John Westwood. It's a wig, btw… Still there, still ringing bells, still running the bookshop. This happened recently....
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-51129840


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

I think @gavgav may be enjoying it a bit more now . Cmom you Shrews .2 all Liverpool sending the big guns on


----------



## Slick (26 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> I think @gavgav may be enjoying it a bit more now . Cmom you Shrews .2 all Liverpool sending the big guns on


Deserved their day in the sun.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> Deserved their day in the sun.


Great second half ,thought they there done and dusted with the og . Great done back


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jan 2020)

A wake up call for Liverpool if they had a sense of complacency creeping in, and a terrible result for West Ham who are likely to suffer the fallout on Wednesday night. I'm in town tomorrow and Corals are offering 200/1 on Liverpool to win 9-0 which I'm sticking a couple of quid on.

West Ham have been so bad lately that I really can see that scoreline.


----------



## Slick (26 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> Great second half ,though they there done and dusted with the og . Great done back


My team got beat so I was needing cheering up and that did it for me. Jason Cummings isn't my favourite player but he did well tonight.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2020)

Well done the Shrews. They kept going, just reward for their efforts…


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jan 2020)

Well done Shrewsbury and sorry to see the Mancs beat Tranmere on what i'd consider to be a proper football pitch/surface. No poncy partial plastic grass and no poncy pitches,mowed to look like squares,stripes etc.


----------



## gavgav (27 Jan 2020)

I think I’m actually dreaming and these last 2 days haven’t happened! Firstly, one of the best games of football I’ve seen in 31 years of following The Shrews, last 25 minutes we had the European champions (albeit a good number of reserves) on the rocks and could have won the game.

A trip to Anfield next week, to look forward to, even if it will be the kids and no Klopp there (more chance of winning) and now we have the carrot dangled of a trip to Stamford Bridge to play Chelsea, in the fifth round, if we can do so!


----------



## gavgav (27 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Excellent @gavgav as a "lower team" supporter myself was cheering you on and David Edwards was always a favourite of mine when he was on Wales duty.


Dave has had a great career and it’s been so good to see him return to us, to finish his career where he began. Who do you support?


----------



## Slick (27 Jan 2020)

gavgav said:


> I think I’m actually dreaming and these last 2 days haven’t happened! Firstly, one of the best games of football I’ve seen in 31 years of following The Shrews, last 25 minutes we had the European champions (albeit a good number of reserves) on the rocks and could have won the game.
> 
> A trip to Anfield next week, to look forward to, even if it will be the kids and no Klopp there (more chance of winning) and now we have the carrot dangled of a trip to Stamford Bridge to play Chelsea, in the fifth round, if we can do so!


That's what the game is all about and you can shove your sky money right up your council gritter as I wouldn't swap it for anything.


----------



## gavgav (27 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> About 40 mile north of you up the A41, unfortunately now languishing in the Conference North. Many a good day at the old Gay Meadow, don't think we have been in the same league since your new ground.
> 
> The Lego ground they built for us in the middle of nowhere was the beginning of the end, Sealand Road may not have been much to look at but it was a proper football ground.


We had plenty of good battles during the League 2 days and our season in the Conference! I never actually went to Sealand Road, but The Deva was never a particular favourite ground to travel to. Mainly because it took an age to get out down that single road!! Sad to see what has happened to you, Wrexham and Hereford, I miss the local derbies.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jan 2020)

PaulB said:


> Dalglish was such an 'inferior' manager, he won three titles with Liverpool including the double - while still playing - and is one of only three (possibly four) managers to have won the English first division with more than one club. How 'backwards', eh?



Quite, picking Dalglish as an example of a poor manager doesn't stand up, whatever Liverpool's woes in other respects.

I recall going to Anfield with the mighty Spurs, and most unusually, we were still level with about 15 minutes to go.

"King Kenny" came off the bench, the Kop went barmy, and he promptly slapped in what proved to be the winner.

At that time we had the unenviable record of not having won at Liverpool for about 75 years.

Not quite as bad as it seemed, because for some of that time they were in the second division.

But still bad enough.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Quite, picking Dalglish as an example of a poor manager doesn't stand up, whatever Liverpool's woes in other respects.
> 
> I recall going to Anfield with the mighty Spurs, and most unusually, we were still level with about 15 minutes to go.
> 
> ...




I know, Liverpool would have a picture of the Titanic on the cover of the programme for Spurs games indicating it was the year she sank that Tottenham last won at Anfield.


----------



## downesy (29 Jan 2020)

We are the famous Aston Villa and we're going to Wembley, Wembley.
Great game wonderful atmosphere, brilliant finish.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2020)

downesy said:


> We are the famous Aston Villa and we're going to Wembley, Wembly
> Great game wonderful atmosphere, brilliant finish.


Good luck but currently I hate the Villa Foxes fan


----------



## downesy (29 Jan 2020)

Soz mate, keep pushing for a champions League spot you do look a very good team


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jan 2020)

Sad,but not unexpected news of Accy's striker Billy Kee announcing his retirement at a relatively young age,due to health problems.
https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....-hoping-billy-kee-receives-send-off-deserves/
He scored 26 goals in our League 2 Champions season in 2017/18
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43745940


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2020)

A decent read in the Scotsman of all places about the perils of the Old Firm:

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/opin...or-the-old-firm-s-fairytale-slipper-1-5082770


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

Lpool 3 nil up against saaarfampton.
TBF it doesn't sound as though they should be 3 down.......but it now sounds as though it could be 5 nil.
Nice to hear the Lpool fans shouting Danny Ings name.
Edit
Make that 4 nil. A good score against Southampton who have been playing very well.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2020)

Popped up for a shower with West Ham 3-1 up against Brighton. Came down and it's 3-3!

I can't see us getting out of this, it's the Championship next year for sure


----------



## StuAff (1 Feb 2020)

Pompey beat Sunderland, so in the playoff spots with two games in hand on the top two. Win those and they're second…But League One seems too close to call. Wycombe were runaway leaders, then their form tanked...But fingers crossed.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Feb 2020)

And another goal at Meadow Lane which the likes of Sky would make people think only happens in games involving certain Premiership clubs

View: https://twitter.com/btsportfootball/status/1223677683760017408

Notts 3 Chesterfield 0


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Popped up for a shower with West Ham 3-1 up against Brighton. Came down and it's 3-3!
> 
> I can't see us getting out of this, it's the Championship next year for sure


A dreadful capitulation.
As a Liverpool fan you let me down badly there.
Edit.
A senior moment there as I got Watford v Everton mixed up with Westhaaam Vs Brighton.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2020)

Man City seem to have disintegrated at Spurs. Tottenham: three shots, three on target, two goals. City: eighteen shots, five on target, and 67% possession, but no goals, a penalty saved. And a red card, and Sterling perhaps should have seen red as well before he limped off. Liverpool now need six wins to ensure the title, if City win every remaining game.


----------



## PaulB (2 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> Man City seem to have disintegrated at Spurs. Tottenham: three shots, three on target, two goals. City: eighteen shots, five on target, and 67% possession, but no goals, a penalty saved. And a red card, and Sterling perhaps should have seen red as well before he limped off. Liverpool now need six wins to ensure the title, if City win every remaining game.


And their defeat meant that the only way their great satan cousins will be in Europe next year is if there's a war on. Still, they can concentrate on the league, can't they?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> Man City seem to have disintegrated at Spurs. Tottenham: three shots, three on target, two goals. City: eighteen shots, five on target, and 67% possession, but no goals, a penalty saved. And a red card, and Sterling perhaps should have seen red as well before he limped off. Liverpool now need six wins to ensure the title, if City win every remaining game.


Almost sad to see (almost). Some times the loss of a player galvanises a team eg Everton at weekend but City just fell apart.
Agree re Sterling but not sure about the actual red car awarded.


----------



## MarkF (3 Feb 2020)

The Bantams are now looking for their 6th manager in 2 years, I confidently expect an SOS has already been sent and that the return of our ginger prince is imminent.............again.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VQc0KL5594


----------



## flake99please (4 Feb 2020)

As predicted above...

You couldn’t make it up.


----------



## MarkF (4 Feb 2020)

flake99please said:


> As predicted above...
> 
> You couldn’t make it up.



As long as Bradford City play in claret and amber and is led by the ginger prince, then the fans are largely happy. I do hope the penny has finally dropped for our owner.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

Blinkin eck. Lpool kids about to win 1 nil. I know its Shrewsbury but these are 18 year old lads. Good on them.


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck. Lpool kids about to win 1 nil. I know its Shrewsbury but these are 18 year old lads. Good on them.


And they won. Klopp's had a lot of stick from various quarters about disrepecting the cup through team selection, opting not even to go to Anfield. Well, he certainly had a point about respecting the PL break, and the youngsters justified his faith in them (though I imagine there will be no question there will be a first team squad for that match!).


----------



## Poacher (4 Feb 2020)

Great goal in extra time for Newcastle by Saint-Maximin - the patron saint of thermometers.


----------



## Gunk (4 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> Great goal in extra time for Newcastle by Saint-Maximin - the patron saint of thermometers.



That was a good game, I feel worn out just watching it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> That was a good game, I feel worn out just watching it.


I was torn between watching that and listening to the Liverpool match.
I sat in the conservatory enjoying a large whisky with the radio on. It was an exciting game even on radio.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> Great goal in extra time for Newcastle by Saint-Maximin - the patron saint of thermometers.



Some crackers scored in that game. Sean Longstaff's was my favourite as he obviously learned how to belt a ball like that while he was on loan at Killie.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> And they won. Klopp's had a lot of stick from various quarters about disrepecting the cup through team selection, opting not even to go to Anfield. Well, he certainly had a point about respecting the PL break, and the youngsters justified his faith in them (though I imagine there will be no question there will be a first team squad for that match!).


I never get this "Disrespecting the cup" crap. Klopp is employed by Liverpool to get results, and FA Cup wins will save nobody's job anymore. It's the Prem and the Champion's League that matter and you can't expect him to risk burnout by fielding his best team in a competition that does not matter anywhere near as much as it did.

Times move on, things change.


----------



## PaulB (5 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> Klopp's had a lot of stick from various quarters about disrepecting the cup through team selection, opting not even to go to Anfield.



Certain quarters can go forth and multiply.


----------



## StuAff (5 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> Certain quarters can go forth and multiply.


I fully agree. Liverpool (and TBF, all the PL teams with replays) were placed in a very awkward situation. Klopp could have stayed, managed a first team for the game (presumably at least some of the squad would have been perfectly happy to get some game time), and he'd have got stick for that too. Not in keeping with the long-overdue break either. LFC could have played something like 65 games by the time this season ends, with all the possibilities for fatigue and injury that entails. More often than not, they'll have a game every three or four days. 
As it was, the kids got, and took, an opportunity to be heroes at Anfield. Neil Critchley got deserved time in the spotlight. Shrewsbury got another payday (not as much as they'd have liked, but…). Jürgen and the first team get an uninterrupted, and deserved, break wherever they are. All win, really.
I can but hope Mikel Arteta decides to give his first team a rest when Arsenal visit Fratton Park. Fat chance…


----------



## gavgav (11 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck. Lpool kids about to win 1 nil. I know its Shrewsbury but these are 18 year old lads. Good on them.


We were rubbish, seemed to freeze on the night and the kids deserved their win, albeit ruddy VAR intervened with a pathetic offside decision. That offside element really needs changing, when the incident is about 45 seconds before the ball goes into the net and is a player running back towards the half way line, with his heel about 1 inch offside! No sour grapes though, they deserved their win and it was great to experience a full Anfield, with 8000 travelling Shrews as well


----------



## gavgav (11 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> I fully agree. Liverpool (and TBF, all the PL teams with replays) were placed in a very awkward situation. Klopp could have stayed, managed a first team for the game (presumably at least some of the squad would have been perfectly happy to get some game time), and he'd have got stick for that too. Not in keeping with the long-overdue break either. LFC could have played something like 65 games by the time this season ends, with all the possibilities for fatigue and injury that entails. More often than not, they'll have a game every three or four days.
> As it was, the kids got, and took, an opportunity to be heroes at Anfield. Neil Critchley got deserved time in the spotlight. Shrewsbury got another payday (not as much as they'd have liked, but…). Jürgen and the first team get an uninterrupted, and deserved, break wherever they are. All win, really.
> I can but hope Mikel Arteta decides to give his first team a rest when Arsenal visit Fratton Park. Fat chance…


Whilst I get what you are saying, surely the FA shouldn’t be arranging FA Cup schedules in Winter Breaks? To put it in perspective, Shrewsbury have played 1 more game than Liverpool, at this stage of the season, with a squad about a third of the size of Liverpool and no doubt not with the fitness levels they have, but we don’t have the luxury of a Winter Break. Our league performances have certainly dropped off, during this cup run and it’s the second season in a row that it’s happened. Can’t just be a co-incidence, some of the players look knackered.


----------



## gavgav (11 Feb 2020)

Shrewsbury v @Accy cyclist ’s lot tonight. Accy have had 6 days off since their last game. We’ve played 2 games in those 6 days.......I fully expect Accy to turn us over tonight.


----------



## gavgav (12 Feb 2020)

As expected @Accy cyclist we were dire and you fully deserved the win. It was so bad and cold that I could have happily walked home at half time. Dull and uninspiring football, that’s the Sam Ricketts way and he’s lost the fan base now


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2020)

gavgav said:


> As expected @Accy cyclist we were dire and you fully deserved the win. It was so bad and cold that I could have happily walked home at half time. Dull and uninspiring football, that’s the Sam Ricketts way and he’s lost the fan base now


How did our returning striker and goalscorer Bobby Grant fare? According to our manager 'he ran himself into the ground'.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Feb 2020)

A very, very pleasing win for Killie last night against Rangers. Gubbed their title challenge (not for the first time) and provided a great deal of cheer in what has been a fairly disappointing season so far.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Feb 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/KilliePaninaro/status/1227739594852098049?s=19


----------



## pjd57 (13 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> A very, very pleasing win for Killie last night against Rangers. Gubbed their title challenge (not for the first time) and provided a great deal of cheer in what has been a fairly disappointing season so far.


The goal reports fairly raised the noise level on a cold night in Glasgow's east end.
Great second half from Celtic helped as well.
Not the coldest night I've cycled over to a game, but definitely the worst I've seen the main roads.
Gritter drivers must have finished early.


----------



## gavgav (13 Feb 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> How did our returning striker and goalscorer Bobby Grant fare? According to our manager 'he ran himself into the ground'.


He was excellent and someone I wish was still with us!


----------



## PaulB (14 Feb 2020)

So we've got football back this weekend then. Let's not bother with the inconvenience the proper supporters have to put up with then - you know, actual match-going supporters. Saturday night away in bloody Narch! As long as the couch-dwellers are happy though, eh?


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> So we've got football back this weekend then. Let's not bother with the inconvenience the proper supporters have to put up with then - you know, actual match-going supporters. Saturday night away in bloody Narch! As long as the couch-dwellers are happy though, eh?


I'd check the weather forecast though before travelling


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2020)

So Man City banned from Europe for two seasons for cheating. Will any more be facing action?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> So Man City banned from Europe for two seasons for cheating. Will any more be facing action?


It will be overturned


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> It will be overturned



It may be, but UEFA is a large and well-financed organisation to face down.

In this case, Manchester City's money may not give them an unfair advantage.

Chelsea accepted they did wrong, and focussed on reducing the penalty.

When the folks at City have calmed down, they may pursue a similar tactic.

One year ban with the second year suspended might be a compromise that could be reluctantly accepted by both parties.


----------



## MarkF (14 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> So Man City banned from Europe for two seasons for cheating. Will any more be facing action?


 Can't they bung EUFA some cash like Liverpool did to Man City and clear it all up?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/Oldfirmfacts1/status/1228408705257025538


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2020)

I watched the Wolves - Leicester match last night where VAR proved once again how it is ruining the game. Wolves had a goal disallowed because a players ankle was offside. That sort of forensic examination of decisions like that is completely out of step with the reasons the offside law was formulated.


----------



## flake99please (15 Feb 2020)

Whilst I do agree the decision appears harsh. The offside rules are clear. Talks of allowing (X)cm over cannot be considered. Where would the (no pun intended) line be drawn (X.1cm for example)?

For a goal/throw-in/corner to be given, the ball must ‘clearly’ cross the line. Why not bring the ‘clear daylight’ rule back from the past for offsides. Could VAR work if that were adopted again?


----------



## PaulB (15 Feb 2020)

Your heart has to bleed for poor, poor Rahim Sterling and the potential threat his earnings are under at present due to this Manchester City debacle. We should have a collection for him to let him know what we think of him.





On a completely separate and entirely unrelated note, does anyone have change for a 2p?


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2020)

flake99please said:


> Whilst I do agree the decision appears harsh. The offside rules are clear. Talks of allowing (X)cm over cannot be considered. Where would the (no pun intended) line be drawn (X.1cm for example)?
> 
> For a goal/throw-in/corner to be given, the ball must ‘clearly’ cross the line. Why not bring the ‘clear daylight’ rule back from the past for offsides. Could VAR work if that were adopted again?


The rules may be clear, but enforcing offside decisions to the last centimetre is ridiculous when the game has to stop for five minutes or more while they pore over umpteen different camera angles several times each is doing the game no good at all. The Wolves players were angry, the Leicester players appeared bemused as not a single one of them appealed against the goal and the fans were left hopping mad. As Paul B has pointed out before, when the ball goes in the back of the net now you only half celebrate as you are busy watching the screen to see if it is going to VAR.

We can live with refereeing errors, they have always been part of the game and the controversies have in many cases added to the allure, it's just part of life and sometimes things go in your favour, other times they don't. In attempting to sanitise the game with VAR they have ruined a lot of the spectacle. Get rid and go back to how it was, it worked well enough for long over a century.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> So Man City banned from Europe for two seasons for cheating. Will any more be facing action?


I see that, in an amazing show of solidarity for their blue brothers, Man United will not be playing champions league football for at least 2 years.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> The rules may be clear, but enforcing offside decisions to the last centimetre is ridiculous when the game has to stop for five minutes or more while they pore over umpteen different camera angles several times each is doing the game no good at all. The Wolves players were angry, the Leicester players appeared bemused as not a single one of them appealed against the goal and the fans were left hopping mad. As Paul B has pointed out before, when the ball goes in the back of the net now you only half celebrate as you are busy watching the screen to see if it is going to VAR.
> 
> We can live with refereeing errors, they have always been part of the game and the controversies have in many cases added to the allure, it's just part of life and sometimes things go in your favour, other times they don't. In attempting to sanitise the game with VAR they have ruined a lot of the spectacle. Get rid and go back to how it was, it worked well enough for long over a century.



We think it's brilliant - great to see injustices rectified on the pitch.

Even at the live games we have seen (two decisions went against us) the spectacle has been good - the stadium fans didn't seem too bothered at all and spent time good naturedly winding the opposition up etc.

Rules is rules - and as already said upthread; where do you stop on the interpretation front? Where is suits someone on the day? That would hardly be fair.


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> A decent read in the Scotsman of all places about the perils of the Old Firm:
> 
> https://www.scotsman.com/sport/opin...or-the-old-firm-s-fairytale-slipper-1-5082770


I'm only now catching up after being away but it seems the author has ignored some great performances from both Barker and Stewart. I know I don't need to tell you about how unlucky Jones has been but he definitely wasn't bought as a bench warmer but after the last run out I saw he certainly wouldn't even make that if I was selecting the team. I think that piece is manipulating the facts to try and make a non existent point. 

On a brighter note, 

Hamilton are playing a blinder.


----------



## PaulB (15 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> Hamilton are playing a blinder.



Yes, but that's academical. 



IGMC


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> Yes, but that's academical.
> 
> 
> 
> IGMC


More than you know as it ended 2 each.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Feb 2020)

A real end to end game at Accy today in the wind and rain saw us get the winner in the '95th' minute!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51423703


----------



## pjd57 (16 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> So Man City banned from Europe for two seasons for cheating. Will any more be facing action?


Hopefully the entire EPL.
Bloated with TV money for years. The bubble will burst one day.


----------



## PaulB (18 Feb 2020)

pjd57 said:


> Hopefully the entire EPL.
> Bloated with TV money for years. The bubble will burst one day.


Meanwhile, back in Scotland, Glasgow wins everything. Again. It's the unpredictability that keeps everything so exciting up there, isn't it?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> Meanwhile, back in Scotland, Glasgow wins everything. Again. It's the unpredictability that keeps everything so exciting up there, isn't it?



Only four teams have consistently won the English Premier League since its inception, I'm not sure that's particularly exciting either. Sky have played a blinder in convincing folk it's the best league in the world, but I don't see it that way, espcially when fans are finding it increasingly unaffordable to go and watch their teams.


----------



## MarkF (18 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Only four teams have consistently won the English Premier League since its inception, I'm not sure that's particularly exciting either. Sky have played a blinder in convincing folk it's the best league in the world, but I don't see it that way, espcially when fans are finding it increasingly unaffordable to go and watch their teams.



I think that Liverpool right now might be the best team in the world. But yep, the PL is overhyped, Take away Man City & Barca and I'd wager that over two legs, Valencia/Atletico/Villareal/Athletic/Sociedad would beat the rest of the "top" PL clubs, maybe Betis & Getafe would too, the best football in europe is in Spain where it's been for over a decade.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Only four teams have consistently won the English Premier League since its inception, I'm not sure that's particularly exciting either. Sky have played a blinder in convincing folk it's the best league in the world, but I don't see it that way, espcially when fans are finding it increasingly unaffordable to go and watch their teams.


But the full total is six and almost certainly rising to seven this year, which is very high compared to the other major leagues round the world. 

The other difference with the English game is that the teams who were dominating at various times during the game's history only did it for a limited time before back slipping into a long period of relative (Or in many cases total) mediocrity. Compare that with countries like Scotland and Spain where the dominance of the big two is total and permanent, with only short periods where one or the other hits a bad patch.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> But the full total is six and almost certainly rising to seven this year, which is very high compared to the other major leagues round the world.
> 
> The other difference with the English game is that the teams who were dominating at various times during the game's history only did it for a limited time before back slipping into a long period of relative (Or in many cases total) mediocrity. Compare that with countries like Scotland and Spain where the dominance of the big two is total and permanent, with only short periods where one or the other hits a bad patch.



Yes, I understand and appreciate all that, but most fans outside the Old Firm just let them get on with their own mini league and enjoy what else there is to offer. 

For example, nobody was really expecting Livingston to do so well, Hearts' implosion has been hilarious and Killie have contributed some truly baffling off field decisions, as well as giving everyone a right good laugh when we got knocked out of Europe.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Feb 2020)

Could somebody check on @AndyRM ?


----------



## ozboz (19 Feb 2020)

Listening to the Man City net , the City management are adamant they did no wrong , so it will be interesting in the summer, on another note , VaR , it seems Venger has thrown his opinion in to get the laws changed, I hope that it is sorted , it’s spoiling the game for everyone ,


----------



## Seevio (19 Feb 2020)

I read Wenger's proposal. It may or may not make the game better but it will have no effect on VAR. All it would do is change where the line is between onside and offsife.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Could somebody check on @AndyRM ?



I've had to go for a lie down in a quiet room. Two cracking games in a row. I'm disappointed, but enjoyed the drama.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Feb 2020)

Have to say, Caley have a point -

https://ictfc.com/club-statement-9

(Caley had a player red-carded for "simulation". The club appealed and tv appears to show the player was clearly impeded and there was contact. An appeal panel looked at the tv evidence (probably) and decided to uphold the decision.


----------



## slow scot (20 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Could somebody check on @AndyRM ?


Especially after last night's seven goal game!


----------



## Slick (20 Feb 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Have to say, Caley have a point -
> 
> https://ictfc.com/club-statement-9
> 
> (Caley had a player red-carded for "simulation". The club appealed and tv appears to show the player was clearly impeded and there was contact. An appeal panel looked at the tv evidence (probably) and decided to uphold the decision.


Disgusting decision as a blind man could see it was never a red card.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2020)

Always lovely to beat Spuds - human VAR error could've been costly.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> Meanwhile, back in Scotland, Glasgow wins everything. Again. It's the unpredictability that keeps everything so exciting up there, isn't it?


It's the fans money that keeps Scottish football going.
Income from ticket sales makes up a very large percentage of all the club's income , not TV money.
Largest attendance per head of population for any league in Europe.
Our clubs , while not being perfect , must be doing a lot right.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2020)

pjd57 said:


> It's the fans money that keeps Scottish football going.
> Income from ticket sales makes up a very large percentage of all the club's income , not TV money.
> Largest attendance per head of population for any league in Europe.
> Our clubs , while not being perfect , must be doing a lot right.


You have too many divisions with too few teams in each. You need to go back to the old two division system.


----------



## PaulB (22 Feb 2020)

pjd57 said:


> It's the fans money that keeps Scottish football going.



And what is it that keeps the English Premier League going then? The monkeys in the jungle (and I don't mean the one at one of the bigot brother's stadiums* neither)? 

Only ponces and the terminally pretentious pretend it HAS to be pronounced 'stadia'.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> And what is it that keeps the English Premier League going then? The monkeys in the jungle (and I don't mean the one at one of the bigot brother's stadiums* neither)?
> 
> Only ponces and the terminally pretentious pretend it HAS to be pronounced 'stadia'.


EPL is kept going by TV money, not ticket money.

*Bigot brothers......
Total nonsense


----------



## PaulB (22 Feb 2020)

pjd57 said:


> EPL is kept going by TV money, not ticket money.
> 
> *Bigot brothers......
> Total nonsense



And the TV money comes from whom? Out of the blue, I suppose?

No, it comes from FANS. Which kind of upsets your argument really. 

And with nothing but an insistence on sticking 'religiously' to west-coast sectarianism - which is the only thing that fuels the so-called 'rivalry' amongst the Weedgies - what other term adequately describes what we're seeing up there?


----------



## PaulB (23 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Personally I would call someone who gets off their a-se and goes to the games a fan, certainly not a label I would give to someone who sits on their a-se in front of the telly.


Eye thenk yew.


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> And the TV money comes from whom? Out of the blue, I suppose?
> 
> No, it comes from FANS. Which kind of upsets your argument really.
> 
> And with nothing but an insistence on sticking 'religiously' to west-coast sectarianism - which is the only thing that fuels the so-called 'rivalry' amongst the Weedgies - what other term adequately describes what we're seeing up there?


Scottish clubs rely much more on gate receipts where other countries have more options due to a larger income from TV cash. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51177558

This one shows exactly English clubs earn their money.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...guide-2017-18-accounts-manchester-united-city


----------



## pjd57 (23 Feb 2020)

PaulB said:


> And the TV money comes from whom? Out of the blue, I suppose?
> 
> No, it comes from FANS. Which kind of upsets your argument really.
> 
> And with nothing but an insistence on sticking 'religiously' to west-coast sectarianism - which is the only thing that fuels the so-called 'rivalry' amongst the Weedgies - what other term adequately describes what we're seeing up there?


It's not a west coast problem and it doesn't just affect 2 clubs.
Sadly there are hard core bigots / racists all over the country to be found amongst most clubs support.
Historically 2 clubs did have signing policies based on religion , Rangers , who ditched it before being liquidated and Hibs who got rid of it early in their history.


----------



## PaulB (23 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Agree with @pjd57 There was a club in England who resisted signing non white players for a lot longer than any other UK club.
> 
> https://www.efcstatto.com/stories/everton-and-racism/


We had that a lot in England for many years. Lads I sit/stand on the Kop with hate to be reminded of the language they would automatically come out with levelled at any black player in the opposition line ups. Viv Anderson used to come in for a ferocious amount of abuse as he was high profile, being an England international and playing for our biggest rivals (Nottingham Forest/Arsenal) and then our despised enemies (Manchester United) at full-back so right in front of our huge bank of supporters. 

Newcastle United was very bad. I was there one day and saw a Div 2 game against Leyton Orient who had three black players in their side and the accepted songs the Geordies were delighted to come out with were nauseating.

Manchester United were sickening. Their "One team of n******" chant was clearly heard on the MOTM (possibly ITV Sunday PM) broadcast in a home league match against West Brom which clearly backfired when they were beaten 3-5. Remember, there was no live league matches broadcast in those days so the editors of the programme could easily have removed those chants before it went out.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2020)

Were you at the game today @pjd57? Be interested to know your take on Power's sending off, because I thought both bookings looked very soft. Fouls, perhaps.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Were you at the game today @pjd57? Be interested to know your take on Power's sending off, because I thought both bookings looked very soft. Fouls, perhaps.


Unusually , I wasn't at it.
I was at a Christening , followed by a family meal.
Season ticket with me , but it ran on until 3.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2020)

pjd57 said:


> Unusually , I wasn't at it.
> I was at a Christening , followed by a family meal.
> Season ticket with me , but it ran on until 3.



So did Celtic. Could have been 6 or 7 without some fine work by big Larry!


----------



## pjd57 (24 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> So did Celtic. Could have been 6 or 7 without some fine work by big Larry!


Aye, we are playing well just now. Switch to 2 up front has certainly freshened things up.
With 4-5-1 it was getting very predictable and easy for teams to sit in.
Glad to see Killie pick up after a terrible start to the season.
Just need a new pitch now and I might start looking forward to visiting Rugby Park again.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2020)

pjd57 said:


> Aye, we are playing well just now. Switch to 2 up front has certainly freshened things up.
> With 4-5-1 it was getting very predictable and easy for teams to sit in.
> Glad to see Killie pick up after a terrible start to the season.
> Just need a new pitch now and I might start looking forward to visiting Rugby Park again.



Think we've got the pitch for another season. Personally I don't mind it, and it amuses me when it gets blamed for a team losing, or a player getting injured, like neither of those things happen on a grass pitch...

For tradition, and aesthetics, I agree that grass would be preferable, and given how good a pitch we used to have at Rugby Park it's a shame we went artificial, but there really isn't anything wrong with it as a surface.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Feb 2020)

Got trounced by Bayern last night in the CL last 16 - it's early days but it's gonna be a long haul back to the top table for Chelsea.


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2020)

Another decent away win at Braga for the world famous Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## MarkF (26 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> Another decent away win at Braga for the world famous Glasgow Rangers.



Hmmmm............what a beautiful stadium.

Man City did well, highly motivated and outplayed Real Madrid at the Bernabeu.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2020)

MarkF said:


> Hmmmm............what a beautiful stadium.
> 
> Man City did well, highly motivated and outplayed Real Madrid at the Bernabeu.


Weirdest stadium ever, reminded me of Dumbarton rock for some reason.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Feb 2020)

Well well well, 'pool unexpectedly fail to beat our 18 match winning run record.

Next - off to Wembley tomorrow

Of course, it being City, we'll probably manage to lose in some bizarre fashion.


----------



## Beebo (29 Feb 2020)

I’m shocked but it shows how hard it is to go invincible.


----------



## jowwy (29 Feb 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well well well, 'pool unexpectedly fail to beat our 18 match winning run record.
> 
> Next - off to Wembley tomorrow
> 
> Of course, it being City, we'll probably manage to lose in some bizarre fashion.


They equalled it though and are 22pts above you in the league.......so don’t cheer to much


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Feb 2020)

No team will win forever, and it was always on the cards that it would be someone unfancied who brought their run to a stop. West Ham gave them a fright at the beginning of the week and if it hadn't been for a couple of uncharacteristic howlers from our normally reliable goalkeeper we might have done it. Liverpool are almost certain to win the league, and in reality it doesn't mater whether you do it on goal difference or by a bucket load of points, it's still the title.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> Another decent away win at Braga for the world famous Glasgow Rangers.


The domestic results aren't going well.
Bit of a mystery.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Feb 2020)

jowwy said:


> They equalled it though and are 22pts above you in the league.......so don’t cheer to much



I hope I'm permitted a little cheer if we win tomorrow? Doesn't seem too much to ask


----------



## jowwy (29 Feb 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I hope I'm permitted a little cheer if we win tomorrow? Doesn't seem too much to ask


thats tomorrow, your cheering cause we lost to Watford Today.........who was your 6 losses too???


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> thats tomorrow, your cheering cause we lost to Watford Today.........who was your 6 losses too???



jowwy, the cheer was about Wembley, the "well well well" about liverpool. 

Chin up, you're going to win the league, it's not so bad really.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2020)

pjd57 said:


> The domestic results aren't going well.
> Bit of a mystery.


Obviously can't argue with that and it's causing much merriment amongst a lot of my mates. 

There is definitely something going on we are yet to hear about as it doesn't really make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2020)

According to the Rangers fan I know at work, Gerrard will be away in summer as he's lost the dressing room with Warnock being lined up as his successor. Whether there's any truth to that I don't know, but he's generally quite clued up.


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> jowwy, the cheer was about Wembley, the "well well well" about liverpool.
> 
> Chin up, you're going to win the league, it's not so bad really.


I know we are......champions league too


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> According to the Rangers fan I know at work, Gerrard will be away in summer as he's lost the dressing room with Warnock being lined up as his successor. Whether there's any truth to that I don't know, but he's generally quite clued up.


Tell him I wish him a speedy recovery. 👍


----------



## MarkF (1 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> According to the Rangers fan I know at work, Gerrard will be away in summer as he's lost the dressing room with Warnock being lined up as his successor. Whether there's any truth to that I don't know, but he's generally quite clued up.


Warnock will go anywhere, he said he'd go to L2 or wherever, to get the few games (12?) he needs to have managed a 1000 games. I like him and he's got funnier as he's got older, if any club needs a "push" to avoid relegation or get into the play offs, he's your man.

Linked with Ipswich now that their wheels have come off.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Mar 2020)

Well, that was a thoroughly enjoyable day out dahn sarf, and despite John Stones bringing out the ghost of City past, we managed not to throw away a 2-0 lead. Special shout out for MoTM Phil Foden, surely must get into the squad for the Euros.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> I know we are......champions league too



Your humble and unassuming fanbase deserves nothing less.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Mar 2020)

On past years' evidence, it's hard to be positive that Leeds will go up... fingers' crossed. Fulham always have a charge! Be good to see Sunderland promoted too.


----------



## jowwy (2 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Your humble and unassuming fanbase deserves nothing less.


they been poking fun at us for 30yrs........poke a tiger for 30yrs and at some stage he will bite bike, but at least we won it all with our own money and not breaking FFP rules


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> they been poking fun at us for 30yrs......



Poor you!

Must have been terrible. Have a hug


----------



## jowwy (2 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Poor you!
> 
> Must have been terrible. Have a hug


it was soo terrible that in that period of 30yrs....we won 2 champions leagues, 3 europa leagues, 4 fa cups, 2 super sups, 2 league cups and world club cup. i wonder if city or utd would win the same if they went on a 30yr league hiatus


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> it was soo terrible that in that period of 30yrs....we won 2 champions leagues, 3 europa leagues, 4 fa cups, 2 super sups, 2 league cups and world club cup. i wonder if city or utd would win the same if they went on a 30yr league hiatus



OK, this is getting too weird for me. Enjoy!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Mar 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51709163



> The Scottish FA and Scottish Professional Football League have formed a joint response group to address any effects of coronavirus.



And their findings are ... penalty to Rangers!


----------



## Slick (2 Mar 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51709163
> 
> 
> 
> And their findings are ... penalty to Rangers!


Which is probably fair enough.


----------



## PaulB (3 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Since when did the FA Cup fifth round take place on a Tuesday / Wednesday night?


Since it slid off the list of priorities for those with European aspirations. Or those wanting to eat from the money trough. The actual winner of the FA cup get a cash injection of £3 million. Each position in the Premier league is worth ANOTHER £3 million so it's more important for - say - Bournemouth to finish 12th rather than 14th in the Prem than to win the FA cup outright as that will earn them an additional £6 million and be slightly better equipped to prepare for the next season.


----------



## PaulB (3 Mar 2020)

England. Which is the only football team in the current football league set up (Premiership, Championship, div 1, Div 2) entirely composed of letters you can't colour in? (Use your brains, people, Google is for the hard of thinking)

Scotland. Which is the only football team in the current Scottish league set up composed of none of the letters in the word 'football'?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Since when did the FA Cup fifth round take place on a Tuesday / Wednesday night?


I prefer it. The FA Cup is no longer as important as it used to be and holding the latter rounds in midweek makes sense. It also gives us some matches to watch in the evening, especially as I now find the normal TV fare has little appeal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I prefer it. The FA Cup is no longer as important as it used to be and holding the latter rounds in midweek makes sense. It also gives us some matches to watch in the evening, especially as I now find the normal TV fare has little appeal.



I'd like to say I'm going to enjoy it tonight although I think Liverpool will beat us esp' if they are taking the match seriously and field their best team.


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd like to say I'm going to enjoy it tonight although I think Liverpool will beat us esp' if they are taking the match seriously and field their best team.


I hope your not a betting man.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2020)

Slick said:


> I hope your not a betting man.



Very happy with that result!


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very happy with that result!


A very good game, too. Liverpool have hit a bit of a dip, inevitable I suppose after such a long unbeaten run.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2020)

Cracking game that . Well done Chelsea . That Gilmour looks a good prospect


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very happy with that result!


Good game but for purely selfish reasons I was delighted to see our prodigy Billy Gilmour get man of the match. I saw him many times at Murray Park and it's great to see him make his mark on the big stage.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Mar 2020)

It's a funny old game, right enough.
Celtic struggle to a draw at Livingston, on a horrible plastic pitch.
But move another point clear at the top.


Taxi for........


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> England. Which is the only football team in the current football league set up (Premiership, Championship, div 1, Div 2) entirely composed of letters you can't colour in? (Use your brains, people, Google is for the hard of thinking)
> 
> Scotland. Which is the only football team in the current Scottish league set up composed of none of the letters in the word 'football'?



The English team you cannot colour in is Hull.

No google for me, but I recall that from a Danny Baker programme from the years he was producing genuinely innovative radio.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2020)

Dundee is the answer to the Scottish question.

The English one is weird, because that largely depends on your definition of colouring in.


----------



## PaulB (5 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> The English one is weird, because that largely depends on your definition of colouring in.



I don't get you. It's not open to interpretation. There are no closed spaces in the words 'Hull' or 'City' so that's the only one that fits the defined criteria.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> I don't get you. It's not open to interpretation. There are no closed spaces in the words 'Hull' or 'City' so that's the only one that fits the defined criteria.



It helps if you define your criteria. Both Hull and City could be coloured in, unless as you claim you're hard of thinking.


----------



## PaulB (6 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> It helps if you define your criteria. Both Hull and City could be coloured in, unless as you claim you're hard of thinking.


Where did I claim I'm hard of thinking? If you don't get it, you don't get it. Leave it and move on would be my advice.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Mar 2020)

Sadio Mane needs to get some boots with studs fitted...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Mar 2020)

Just got tickets for the Arsenal game tomorrow, consolation as I don't think my Madrid tickets next week will be getting me into the ground. 

Might even be last chance to see a match this season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Mar 2020)

Clubs have nine games to go till the end of the season in most cases. Should those matches either not go ahead or have to be played behind closed doors the clubs in the lower leagues will be in real trouble. Few are making money, most are in debt to one degree or another and gate receipts make up most of their income. Expect a few bankruptcies. 

The Prem clubs should be ok, though they will still take a big hit.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Just got tickets for the Arsenal game tomorrow, consolation as I don't think my Madrid tickets next week will be getting me into the ground.
> 
> Might even be last chance to see a match this season.



That went well...


----------



## ozboz (11 Mar 2020)

City Arsenal game called off due to Virus ,


----------



## ozboz (11 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Could Euro 2020 be under threat?



I’d say yes, it could be , along with a lot more events not only sports, 
I have tickets to a concert in a couple of months, I am anticipating it to be cancelled


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2020)

ozboz said:


> I’d say yes, it could be , along with a lot more events not only sports,
> I have tickets to a concert in a couple of months, I am anticipating it to be cancelled



A fairly safe bet. I had tickets to Pentatonix and had confirmation that the gig is on hold this morning.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2020)

Not a happy time to be a Spur.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Not a happy time to be a Spur.


The match was worth watching to see JM's face, he was not one happy bunny. Some managers thrive with great players and the ability to bring in who they need, their main skill is in being able to manage the big egos and get the best out of them but are just not suited to make do and mend management when resources fall short. Mourinho is one of those. Others, like Clough can do wonders with run of the mill teams and get them performing well above their ability, but their style alienates top quality players who need a different approach. That happen to Clough when he went to Leeds and would have done too had he got the England job.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> I know we are......champions league too



This aged well.


----------



## jowwy (12 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> This aged well.


very true.........but you have to portray confidence in the team yo support, but i do believe we could be the 1st 2yr stretch european champions as uefa could postpone all european cup games


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> very true.........but you have to portray confidence in the team yo support, but i do believe we could be the 1st 2yr stretch european champions as uefa could postpone all european cup games



If I were you, I wouldn't be wanting this year's competitions to be abandoned...


----------



## jowwy (12 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't be wanting this year's competitions to be abandoned...


premier league won't be......just play it behind closed doors....its the same as everyone else working in offices

but European tournaments where travel to other countries is involved, i can see that happening no problem at all.

Also liverpool will win the prem this weekend anyway against the bitters at goodison, then any suspension wouldnt be an issue


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Also liverpool will win the prem this weekend anyway against the bitters at goodison



Aside from the dubious assertions in the rest of your post, your recent forecasting prowess doesn't inspire confidence!


----------



## jowwy (12 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Aside from the dubious assertions in the rest of your post, your recent forecasting prowess doesn't inspire confidence!


im guessing your an everton fan??


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> very true.........but you have to portray confidence in the team yo support, but i do believe we could be the 1st 2yr stretch european champions as uefa could postpone all european cup games



Er... quite a few sides have won consecutive European Cups.


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Er... quite a few sides have won consecutive European Cups.


And presumably not after being knocked out


----------



## jowwy (12 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Er... quite a few sides have won consecutive European Cups.


Uefa/champions league maybe suspended.....if not completed it would mean Liverpool remaining champions for another season. Get what i mean now


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Uefa/champions league maybe suspended.....if not completed it would mean Liverpool remaining champions for another season. Get what i mean now



Well, not really, because even if it is suspended, as @vickster pointed out you've already been knocked out so your reign is over...


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Mar 2020)

Watching the Wolves game, it looks so flat inside an empty stadium and the complete lack of atmosphere seems to have effected the players too.


----------



## jowwy (12 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Well, not really, because even if it is suspended, as @vickster pointed out you've already been knocked out so your reign is over...


Your reigns not over until a new champion is crowned.....we still are the current European champions, whether you like it or not.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Your reigns not over until a new champion is crowned.....we still are the current European champions, whether you like it or not.



This isn't really about whether I like it or not. Atletico knocked Liverpool out, so I suppose that means they would take the crown were the tournament to be stopped tomorrow?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Mar 2020)

Liverpool fan logic is a wonder to behold at times!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Mar 2020)

Well that's our season ruined! Arteta has the virus. Probably caught it from that Olympiakos guy. I wonder how many of the team will have caught it too?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well that's our season ruined!



And hopefully the end of the period of denial, with suspension of all competitions.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well that's our season ruined! Arteta has the virus. Probably caught it from that Olympiakos guy. I wonder how many of the team will have caught it too?



Sorry, I'm a Spurs fan!


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Mar 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Sorry, I'm a Spurs fan!


Ah, seems like we all have our own problems then!


----------



## Dayvo (13 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Ah, seems like we all have our own problems then!




I've followed THFC through thin and thinner. No problem. 😉


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> This isn't really about whether I like it or not. Atletico knocked Liverpool out, so I suppose that means they would take the crown were the tournament to be stopped tomorrow?


Ah the "we beat liverpool trophy" you dont get crowned champions just for knocking out the reigning champions...

Some fans logic is a wonder to behold on times

And as they say....dont poke a tiger for 30yrs and expect not to get bit


----------



## ozboz (13 Mar 2020)

All football been postponed ,


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Ah the "we beat liverpool trophy" you dont get crowned champions just for knocking out the reigning champions...
> 
> Some fans logic is a wonder to behold on times
> 
> And as they say....dont poke a tiger for 30yrs and expect not to get bit



Yeah... I'm aware of how football works, thanks.

Anyway, Real Madrid were European Champions for 5 consecutive years, so Liverpool have a way to go.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Liverpool fan logic is a wonder to behold at times!


liverpool fan logic...........i got man city fan sat behind me and he states, man city are champions until a new champion is crowned. so it s not just liverpool fan logic, but football fans logic


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah... I'm aware of how football works, thanks.
> 
> Anyway, Real Madrid were European Champions for 5 consecutive years, so Liverpool have a way to go.


i believe it was 3yrs............and i dont live in spain, i live in wales and support liverpool, the best team in england and the premier league

quite happy for the premier to issue a statement stating all remaining games are draws and liverpool will then be crowned champions


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> i believe it was 3yrs............and i dont live in spain, i live in wales and support liverpool, the best team in england and the premier league



You believe wrong.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> You believe wrong.


from 1955 to 1960........come on, some of us weren't even alive then


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> from 1955 to 1960........come on, some of us weren't even alive then



This is true, I was born in 1985. Yet in those brief 34 years I have managed, apparently, to accumulate considerably more football trivia knowledge than you. 

Not that it matters really, Liverpool are easily the best side in England, which nobody could argue against, but the European throne is vacant which is equally true.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> This is true, I was born in 1985. Yet in those brief 34 years I have managed, apparently, to accumulate considerably more football trivia knowledge than you.
> 
> Not that it matters really, Liverpool are easily the best side in England, which nobody could argue against, but the European throne is vacant which is equally true.


its not vacant.......Liverpool are still the current European champions, its not illogical Liverpool fan speak.....its FACT

and just because you googled who spent the longest as European champions, doesn't mean your a footy trivia guru.....


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> its not vacant.......Liverpool are still the current European champions, its not illogical Liverpool fan speak.....its FACT
> 
> and just because you googled who spent the longest as European champions, doesn't mean your a footy trivia guru.....



Ah, FACT, in capitals. Nice.

Anyway, good luck winning the league at the weekend (would have been Monday by the way, depending on other results).


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Ah, FACT, in capitals. Nice.
> 
> Anyway, good luck winning the league at the weekend (would have been Monday by the way, depending on other results).


as the league has been suspended until 4th april, that won't happen now anyway........good luck with whatever team you support, i doubt its anyone that's winning anything.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> as the league has been suspended until 4th april



Gives us time to get Kane and possibly Son back.

Every cloud etc.


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Gives us time to get Kane and possibly Son back.
> 
> Every cloud etc.


you need them pale rider....in danger of not qualifying for next years champions league


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2020)

Karren Brady is calling for the football season to be declared 'null and void'.

Ms Brady, it should be noted, is on the board of relegation threatened West Ham United.

What do the Hammers on here think of her remarks?


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Mar 2020)

I think they should finish it if at all possible, despite the fact it may put West Ham down. The legal implication will loom large if Leeds United, among others are denied a chance of promotion to a higher tier.


----------



## Beebo (14 Mar 2020)

What ever they do the legal implications are bad. Karen Bradley is showing her colours. They have to complete the season even if it’s over the summer. 
The relegation issue will affect the entire pyramid as every league impacts on the one below. 
Also who qualifies for Europe if the season is void?


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Mar 2020)

Its an awkward situation, which seems to have no easy option. I don't agree with calling the season null & void. It wouldn't be fair if Liverpool didn't win because they are clearly the best team in the Premiership this season - and it also wouldn't be fair for the teams in the relegation places if they were denied a chance to get out of them, or the teams looking for promotion from lower leagues. There are still quite a few games left and I can't see there being enough time to play all the matches though.

So what to do? If the games can't be played, how about taking the average for each team over their last 6 home matches and the average for their last away matches and then apply those figures to each team's remaining matches and awarding points accordingly? I suggest their recent results because that's an indication of current form, rather than to use their season long results. Some teams start well and then fade, whereas others get better as the season goes on. In early season many teams are bedding in brand new players.

Just an idea.


----------



## PaulB (15 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Its an awkward situation, which seems to have no easy option. I don't agree with calling the season null & void. It wouldn't be fair if Liverpool didn't win because they are clearly the best team in the Premiership this season - and it also wouldn't be fair for the teams in the relegation places if they were denied a chance to get out of them, or the teams looking for promotion from lower leagues. There are still quite a few games left and I can't see there being enough time to play all the matches though.
> 
> So what to do? If the games can't be played, how about taking the average for each team over their last 6 home matches and the average for their last away matches and then apply those figures to each team's remaining matches and awarding points accordingly? I suggest their recent results because that's an indication of current form, rather than to use their season long results. Some teams start well and then fade, whereas others get better as the season goes on. In early season many teams are bedding in brand new players.
> 
> Just an idea.



Says a Crystal Palace fan. Everyone's brilliant idea on what we should do here is firmly based on how it benefits their team - Karen Brady's 'independent' idea being a prime example.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Mar 2020)

I think there are three options really.

1. Void the season, start again exactly as this season, next season.

2. Freeze positions as is ( or rather at the last completed round of matches) and award champions, promotion, relegation, European positions on the basis of those interim positions.

3. Complete the season when safe to do so. Minimise next season (eg no cups) if necessary due to late start.

All of these are bad options!


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> All of these are bad options!



That's true, so it's about picking the least worst option.

Brady is obviously being selfish, but voiding the season may cause the minimum injustice and disruption.

Liverpool would be denied a nailed on championship, but most of the other promotion and relegation issues are still yet to be decided.

There may be one or two clubs marooned at the bottom of their leagues, but the rest of the clubs currently in promotion and relegation positions are from guaranteed their respective fates.

Thus the likes of Leeds cannot fairly say they will have been denied promotion, only the chance of it.

The clubs in a relegation position can fairly say they have been denied the chance to escape if current positions are taken as finishing positions.

I think I've decided voiding the season my cause the minimum of injustice, but it's far from clear cut.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> That's true, so it's about picking the least worst option.
> 
> Brady is obviously being selfish, but voiding the season may cause the minimum injustice and disruption.
> 
> ...



I agree with you(!!)

Personally, I think they should extend the shutdown now until June, and not even think about what next until then. 

This might get extremely bad in the interim, and there's absolutely no chance even best case of matches before end May.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> *Says a Crystal Palace fan*. Everyone's brilliant idea on what we should do here is firmly based on how it benefits their team - Karen Brady's 'independent' idea being a prime example.


I'm not.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Mar 2020)

One solution if matches can't start till late summer (The Independent are reporting that government advice is September) would be to abandon next season's leagues completely, finish the current season as and when and then have a series alternative tournaments throughout next year to keep the game going.


----------



## Inertia (15 Mar 2020)

You could award the winners, promotion etc, but not punish the losers, no relegation.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Mar 2020)

Crikey nothing for the darlings to do until September and then they will play badly as they are not match fit


----------



## PaulB (15 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm not.


There's always help for you.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Mar 2020)

We could always use the pools panel to decide the results of all remaining matches!


----------



## Beebo (16 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> One solution if matches can't start till late summer (The Independent are reporting that government advice is September) would be to abandon next season's leagues completely, finish the current season as and when and then have a series alternative tournaments throughout next year to keep the game going.


Another solution is to complete the 19/20 season in the autumn and play the 20/21 season after, but truncated as a 19 game season without the return fixtures. It isn’t an ideal solution but could be easily adopted if the teams agreed.


----------



## MarkF (16 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> One solution if matches can't start till late summer (The Independent are reporting that government advice is September) would be to abandon next season's leagues completely, finish the current season as and when and then have a series alternative tournaments throughout next year to keep the game going.



Agree with that. Tbh I'd be happy for this season to be voided if it meant Liverpool not winning it.  But it wouldn't be right and surely it makes sense to void a season that hasn't started, not one that is nearly finished.

If it's a short season in 20/21, just regionalise the thing and have some fun.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2020)

Play the rest of the season behind closed doors, no reason for footballers to stop working.......everybody has to work, so whats the difference


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

Beebo said:


> Another solution is to complete the 19/20 season in the autumn and play the 20/21 season after, but truncated as a 19 game season without the return fixtures. It isn’t an ideal solution but could be easily adopted if the teams agreed.



Probably need to play the games at a neutral ground of sufficient capacity.


----------



## Beebo (16 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Play the rest of the season behind closed doors, no reason for footballers to stop working.......everybody has to work, so whats the difference


They don’t want fans massing in pubs to watch it on TV. It might work if the pubs closed.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2020)

Beebo said:


> They don’t want fans massing in pubs to watch it on TV. It might work if the pubs closed.


no mass gatherings of over 100 - so if the pub holds less than that, then no issue...............or stops the pubs showing the games. 

it can happen, put in a solution not an obstacle


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I agree with you(!!)
> 
> Personally, I think they should extend the shutdown now until June, and not even think about what next until then.
> 
> This might get extremely bad in the interim, and there's absolutely no chance even best case of matches before end May.



Agreed, no one wants the shutdown, but there's a lot to be said for setting for setting a realistic resumption date.



Kempstonian said:


> We could always use the pools panel to decide the results of all remaining matches!



Reminds me of an amusing incident in Sunderland AFC's history.

They were doing badly in the league when their next match at Roker Park was postponed due to the weather.

The pools panel called it an away win, and the manager, I think it was Malcolm Crosby, was sacked by the board on the following Monday.

Which led the fans to observe their manager had been sacked because of a pools panel decision.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Yes but some players have the virus. Watching a La Liga game the other night, behind closed doors so no fans but the players are still snogging each other after a goal!!!


Some players......hmmmmm

so it’s ok for the rest of us to go out and work, but not footballers or sports stars.......why is that????


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Some players......hmmmmm
> 
> so it’s ok for the rest of us to go out and work, but not footballers or sports stars.......why is that????



It's a conspiracy to take Liverpool's rightful league title away, I expect.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It's a conspiracy to take Liverpool's rightful league title away, I expect.


That’s not an issue......title will handed to liverpool if season cannot be finished 

if not they should be given a 25pt head start when the new season starts. If it’s ok to deduct 15pts from teams in administration, then no reason why they can’t give Liverpool a head start, as the virus and shutdown is not their doing.........but I expect you wouldn’t agree to that as it doesn’t suite your desire for taking the piss.....if we are not given the title


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> That’s not an issue......title will handed to liverpool if season cannot be finished


That could well result in a legal challenge by Manchester City who would be able to argue that it is entirely possible Liverpool could hit a bad patch and not pick up more than four points from their remaining nine games while City go on a winning run. However they fit the games in the season really does need to be completed. Scrapping both domestic cup competitions and all European competitions plus internationals next season would allow the remaining fixtures to be fitted in and next years leagues in Europe to carry on as normal. EUFA would not like it, but the clubs hold the power and the entire structure of the game is based on the domestic leagues throughout the world so they must take absolute priority.


----------



## MarkF (16 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> if not they should be given a 25pt head start when the new season starts. If it’s ok to deduct 15pts from teams in administration, then no reason why they can’t give Liverpool a head start, as the virus and shutdown is not their doing.........but I expect you wouldn’t agree to that as it doesn’t suite your desire for taking the piss.....if we are not given the title



Who but a LIverpool fan would agree? It's a bonkers idea that'd ruin two seasons.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> Who but a LIverpool fan would agree? It's a bonkers idea that'd ruin two seasons.


But it’s ok to ruin 2 seasons for teams that go into administration.........and every other team fan is hoping it gets cancelled so they can carry on the 30yr chant #unbearables


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> That could well result in a legal challenge by Manchester City who would be able to argue that it is entirely possible Liverpool could hit a bad patch and not pick up more than four points from their remaining nine games while City go on a winning run. However they fit the games in the season really does need to be completed. Scrapping both domestic cup competitions and all European competitions plus internationals next season would allow the remaining fixtures to be fitted in and next years leagues in Europe to carry on as normal. EUFA would not like it, but the clubs hold the power and the entire structure of the game is based on the domestic leagues throughout the world so they must take absolute priority.


I believe from some social media outlets, that city have agreed not to stand in the way if Liverpool are handed the trophy.......and lets be honest, do you really believe a team that’s only lost 2 league games in the last 2 seasons, as not lost at home in the league for 3 seasons, won’t win 2 games out of the last nine........or a few draws and a win. Especially as we got Brighton, villa and palace at home.

some fans are totally deluded......but we are just #unbearable


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> some fans are totally deluded....



Indeed.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2020)

If needed...Just void season, hopefully start from exact same point in September. No champions, no promotions, no relegations, equally fair and unfair to all


----------



## The Crofted Crest (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> some fans are totally deluded



Some fans actually don't give a stuff about Liverpool. Sorry.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> If needed...Just void season, hopefully start from exact same point in September. No champions, no promotions, no relegations, equally fair and unfair to all


why void the season.....why not just restart it where it ended and carry on to the finish???


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Some fans actually don't give a stuff about Liverpool. Sorry.


and quite rightly so.....but your in the minority i'm afraid


----------



## MarkF (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> But it’s ok to ruin 2 seasons for teams that go into administration.........and every other team fan is hoping it gets cancelled so they can carry on the 30yr chant #unbearables



It didn't/hasn't. No they are not, I don't like Liverpool but would hope that the season can be finished so that they get what they deserve, getting it now is not the same, a title-lite satisfies nobody and a further ruined season is daft.


----------



## Stephenite (17 Mar 2020)

Euros 2020 postponed till next year.

I could provide link but it's in Norwegian.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2020)

English version here - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51909518


----------



## Stephenite (17 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> It didn't/hasn't. No they are not, I don't like Liverpool but would hope that the season can be finished so that they get what they deserve, getting it now is not the same, a title-lite satisfies nobody and a further ruined season is daft.


It's always going to be a bit tarnished now. Whatever they decide to do. In the record books they'll be an asterisk next to 2020. You might say - it doesn't really count.



Not that I'm prejudiced in any way


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> It didn't/hasn't. No they are not, I don't like Liverpool but would hope that the season can be finished so that they get what they deserve, getting it now is not the same, a title-lite satisfies nobody and a further ruined season is daft.


if the rules state that a title can be satisfied as long as 75% of the games have been played.........then that's the rules, whether anybody likes it or not

in golf, if rain, bad weather etc etc shortens the tournament, then the results stands even if only 18, 36, or 54 holes have been played.........cause thats the rules


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

Stephenite said:


> It's always going to be a bit tarnished now. Whatever they decide to do. In the record books they'll be an asterisk next to 2020. You might say - it doesn't really count.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm prejudiced in any way


tarnished in what way?? league suspension due to risk of health or maybe some other rhetoric that suites your bias


----------



## Stephenite (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> tarnished in what way?? league suspension due to risk of health or maybe some other rhetoric that suites your bias


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

Stephenite said:


>


so not going to provide a reason for why its been tarnished then???


----------



## Stephenite (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> so not going to provide a reason for why its been tarnished then???


I'll leave you to brood on that one


----------



## Beebo (17 Mar 2020)

WestHam have problems as they don’t own their stadium so any games after the end of May might have to be played elsewhere because other events are planned.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> and every other team fan is hoping it gets cancelled so they can carry on the 30yr chant #unbearables



Don't under estimate the worth of 30-odd year old chants.

They are an important part of the fabric of football spectating.

When an elderly Peter Shilton shuffled along the touchline as a guest at one of the last games at Roker Park, the Sunderland fans chanted 'Tina' at him.

That referred to an affair he had with either a club physio or club manager's wife where he was playing at the time.

It was so long ago I can't remember which.

But trust away supporters to never forget.


----------



## MarkF (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> if the rules state that a title can be satisfied as long as 75% of the games have been played.........then that's the rules, whether anybody likes it or not
> 
> in golf, if rain, bad weather etc etc shortens the tournament, then the results stands even if only 18, 36, or 54 holes have been played.........cause thats the rules


But the reward is not the same, it can't be, l hope they get the title they deserve.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Mar 2020)

Beebo said:


> WestHam have problems as they don’t own their stadium so any games after the end of May might have to be played elsewhere because other events are planned.


 
Who gives a damn about West Ham's problems? 

Haven't you been paying attention?

The effect of COVID on Liverpool FC is the only issue.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2020)

I'm an Arsenal supporter, so it could be argued that our team isn't likely to be involved in the major 'prizes' on offer in the premiership and likely to see the rest of the FA Cup matches abandoned. As I see it Liverpool are certs to win the Premiership (and fully deserve to) - but to award it to them now and cancel the rest of the season is very unfair on other clubs who still have much to play for, whether it be promotion, avoiding relegation or gaining one of the European cup places.

So somehow the authorities have to come up with a solution which is fair to ALL clubs. This will be very difficult because every club has to play others in the same division twice in a season (obviously). Some will already have faced an opponent twice, some will have played all their 'difficult on paper' matches and others still have a tricky finish to the season ahead of them. So if they don't adopt a 'pools panel' type of solution it follows that the matches will HAVE to be played, or the season abandoned and written off. I can't see any other option without disturbing NEXT season as well.


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm an Arsenal supporter, so it could be argued that our team isn't likely to be involved in the major 'prizes' on offer in the premiership and likely to see the rest of the FA Cup matches abandoned. As I see it Liverpool are certs to win the Premiership (and fully deserve to) - but to award it to them now and cancel the rest of the season is very unfair on other clubs who still have much to play for, whether it be promotion, avoiding relegation or gaining one of the European cup places.
> 
> So somehow the authorities have to come up with a solution which is fair to ALL clubs. This will be very difficult because every club has to play others in the same division twice in a season (obviously). Some will already have faced an opponent twice, some will have played all their 'difficult on paper' matches and others still have a tricky finish to the season ahead of them. So if they don't adopt a 'pools panel' type of solution it follows that the matches will HAVE to be played, or the season abandoned and written off. I can't see any other option without disturbing NEXT season as well.



Hopefully NOT but this situation could run into next season... 🤔


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Who gives a damn about West Ham's problems?
> 
> Haven't you been paying attention?
> 
> The effect of COVID on Liverpool FC is the only issue.


Can you please provide evidence where anybody has stated that this is only a Liverpool issue???

im coming it from a Liverpool view, as I am a Liverpool fan, but nowhere have I stated this is only a Liverpool issue.......it’s also an issue for Leeds, West Brom, Coventry and many other clubs.

but most fans in social media ( may not be on CC) are laughing at the fact Liverpool won’t get the title they quite rightly deserve.....as they are miles away from any other club in the premier league.

the only thing they want is cancellation of the league to stop Liverpool winning the title....it’s on Twitter, sky sports links, bbc comments sections.....everywhere


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

Stephenite said:


> I'll leave you to brood on that one


That’s because you don’t have an educated response to give me.....only a bias one


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Can you please provide evidence where anybody has stated that this is only a Liverpool issue???



Well, yes, that's not too difficult at all! From your subsequent paragraph:




jowwy said:


> the only thing they want is cancellation of the league to stop Liverpool winning the title...


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, yes, that's not too difficult at all! From your subsequent paragraph:


That is what some fans are quoting.....it’s an example. But I’m not stating it’s the only issue


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Mar 2020)

Stephenite said:


> It's always going to be a bit tarnished now. Whatever they decide to do. In the record books they'll be an asterisk next to 2020. You might say - it doesn't really count.
> 
> Not that I'm prejudiced in any way




Liverpool are so far ahead of all the also-rans that of course it will be remembered as being different, but there is no way that any rational, open-minded football supporter would think it has been "tarnished"......unless they are an irrational, closed-minded football supporter, and then their opinion wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2020)

It would be very, very funny if Liverpool were denied their title by this. Almost as funny as when Gerrard fell on his arse and f*cked it when they nearly won it last time.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> .... but most fans in social media ( may not be on CC) are laughing at the fact Liverpool won’t get the title they quite rightly deserve.....as they are miles away from any other club in the premier league.
> 
> the only thing they want is cancellation of the league to stop Liverpool winning the title....it’s on Twitter, sky sports links, bbc comments sections.....everywhere


These United fans get everywhere...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm an Arsenal supporter



Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> These United fans get everywhere...



Except Manchester.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


I'm quite happy with them at the moment actually.  Under Arteta there are better things to come I'm sure.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm quite happy with them at the moment actually.  Under Arteta there are better things to come I'm sure.



I like Arsenal but they would be even better if they still had Ramsey.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I like Arsenal but they would be even better if they still had Ramsey.


True. He was a big loss but he priced himself out of it.

Now, do you think modern footballers could keep up with this fixture list? Its from a Luton Town programme from 1959. They played 20 matches between 21st February and 25th April - and then appeared in the 1959 FA Cup final (which, unsurprisingly, they lost 2-1).







So I reckon the season could be completed over the Christmas break!


----------



## Stephenite (17 Mar 2020)

Stephenite said:


> It's always going to be a bit tarnished now. Whatever they decide to do. In the record books they'll be an asterisk next to 2020. You might say - it doesn't really count.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm prejudiced in any way





Rusty Nails said:


> Liverpool are so far ahead of all the also-rans that of course it will be remembered as being different, but there is no way that any rational, open-minded football supporter would think it has been "tarnished"......unless they are an irrational, closed-minded football supporter, and then their opinion wouldn't matter anyway.



I thought that writing that bit at the bottom about not being biased followed by a big winking smiley gif thing would have been enough.

Of course I am biased. I support one football team to the exclusion of all others. That's the way it works. It's a game. It's fun.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Mar 2020)

To fit everything in what about fixtures played to complete 19/20 being taken also as the fixture for 20/21 for sides not promoted / relegated and sides promoted/ relegated not included in cup competitions


----------



## PaulB (18 Mar 2020)

Right, who knows what about football? Here's a quiz to test your knowledge. And be honest now, how many did you get (first time round)? 


View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Flick/europeansoccerteamscfun


----------



## jowwy (18 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I would imagine Everton fans would be pretty happy after Liverpool fans antics at Heysel denied them entry to the European Cup the year they won the league.


Thats why everton are nicknamed "The Bitters" lol


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> Right, who knows what about football? Here's a quiz to test your knowledge. And be honest now, how many did you get (first time round)?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Flick/europeansoccerteamscfun



15.. not bad..


----------



## MarkF (18 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> Right, who knows what about football? Here's a quiz to test your knowledge. And be honest now, how many did you get (first time round)?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Flick/europeansoccerteamscfun




13 Gutted and it's a swizz! Did it again and got 18.


----------



## PaulB (18 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> Right, who knows what about football? Here's a quiz to test your knowledge. And be honest now, how many did you get (first time round)?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Flick/europeansoccerteamscfun





Just to make you aware, you can try this with any letter of the alphabet (well most of them anyway) and do this on Sporcle. Just go right to the bottom of the page and you will see options on all other letters.


----------



## jowwy (19 Mar 2020)

the scouse haters are in meltdown as the league is extended indefinitely beyond 1st June

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51962751


----------



## The Crofted Crest (19 Mar 2020)

Man, give it a rest!


----------



## jowwy (19 Mar 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Man, give it a rest!


sorry i thought this was the football thread...............can always press hide button if you dont want any football updates


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2020)

Whether or not Liverpool win the league or West Ham are or are not relegated is a problem of no significance. A lot of clubs in the lower divisions are facing the real threat of bankruptcy.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Whether or not Liverpool win the league or West Ham are or are not relegated is a problem of no significance. A lot of clubs in the lower divisions are facing the real threat of bankruptcy.



This. It'll be even worse in Scotland, Ireland and Wales without Sky's money.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Mar 2020)

.


AndyRM said:


> This. It'll be even worse in Scotland, Ireland and Wales without Sky's money.



No, no and thrice no. It's all about Liverpool, nothing else matters. You're just not paying attention here, no wonder poor @jowwy is so uptight about the whole situation.


----------



## jowwy (19 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> .
> 
> 
> No, no and thrice no. It's all about Liverpool, nothing else matters. You're just not paying attention here, no wonder poor @jowwy is so uptight about the whole situation.


I’m not uptight, the manc clowns are who want the season voided just so Liverpool don’t win the title and Leeds don’t get promoted


----------



## pjd57 (19 Mar 2020)

I don't think there will be European fixtures next season.
If things are getting better by June/ July why would governments allow people to criss cross Europe just for a football match and risk spreading what remains of the virus.


Domestic football might start back , but even that could be on hold for a long time.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> I’m not uptight, the manc clowns are who want the season voided just so Liverpool don’t win the title and Leeds don’t get promoted


Are you familiar with the saying 'Don't feed the trolls' Jowwy? You'll just make them worse if you react. That's what they want.


----------



## MarkF (19 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> I’m not uptight, the manc clowns are who want the season voided just so Liverpool don’t win the title and Leeds don’t get promoted



But Liverpool haven't won the title and they'll need the season to be finished to do that. You want to fear the gloating that'll take place if your team is awarded a title without winning it.

I feel the same way as I do about Leeds, as a Bradford City fan I wish them the very worst, but Bielsa's team play with such a joy & bravery, the football fan in me wants them to go up.


----------



## jowwy (19 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> But Liverpool haven't won the title and they'll need the season to be finished to do that. You want to fear the gloating that'll take place if your team is awarded a title without winning it.
> 
> I feel the same way as I do about Leeds, as a Bradford City fan I wish them the very worst, but Bielsa's team play with such a joy & bravery, the football fan in me wants them to go up.


But the league will be finished......read the statement from the FA


----------



## PaulB (19 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> sorry i thought this was the football thread...............can always press hide button if you dont want any football updates


He's right though; you do want to give it a rest. Well, WE want you to give it a rest.


----------



## jowwy (20 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> He's right though; you do want to give it a rest. Well, WE want you to give it a rest.


Well i wont be.......click ignore thread simples


----------



## PaulB (20 Mar 2020)

jowwy said:


> Well i wont be.......click ignore thread simples


I'd like to say, you're an embarrassment to me.


----------



## jowwy (20 Mar 2020)

PaulB said:


> I'd like to say, you're an embarrassment to me.


Oh diddums.......im embarrassed that you feel embarrassed about someone you dont know


----------



## jowwy (20 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Well it's not that simple, some of like to talk football in general not just Liverpool, Liverpool, Liverpool.
> 
> What would be a better resolution would be for you to start a Liverpool thread then we can all ignore that!


Plenty of other fans have been posting without issues.....you could do what i do and just ignore them, putting me on ignore would mean you wouldnt see anything i post and then you can carry on in blissful ignorance.

Cyclechat isnt just here for people to only post what you agree with.....your just not that important im afraid. But well done on trying to silence others views and posts that dont meet your high posting standards.


----------



## ozboz (20 Mar 2020)

IMHO , I have a strong inclination that things are not good for the Football , if things do not improve it could be that next season may not get off the ground never mind finish this one, pessimism, yes it is, anyway there is a thread for the covid 19 so all should be in there


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2020)

Sent to me by a neighbour...







He's an MUFC fan. It's OK though, LFC fans have a sense of humour.


----------



## Beebo (26 Mar 2020)

All leagues below the top 4 divisions have been cancelled. Null and void for the season.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2020)

That is not good news. My local non league team (South Shields) have spent a huge amount to get promoted, and it had worked, as they are 12 points clear at the top.

Surely this has to go up the divisions to be considered fair?


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That is not good news. My local non league team (South Shields) have spent a huge amount to get promoted, and it had worked, as they are 12 points clear at the top.
> 
> Surely this has to go up the divisions to be considered fair?


Maybe when next season starts (assuming it will), they should let the teams start with the number of points they have now. After all they don't have any problem when it comes to penalising clubs points for infringements, do they? So your team would start with a 12 point advantage. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

Actually they could do that for all the divisions if necessary.


----------



## Beebo (26 Mar 2020)

Apparently Jersey FC have played 27 won 27 with a GD of 92. 

And all results have been voided. 

Seems harsh. Liverpool must be getting nervous now. I would like to see them win it, but if Jersey haven’t won then why should Liverpool?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2020)

Beebo said:


> Apparently Jersey FC have played 27 won 27 with a GD of 92.
> 
> And all results have been voided.
> 
> Seems harsh. Liverpool must be getting nervous now. I would like to see them win it, but if Jersey haven’t won then why should Liverpool?



The meltdown from Liverpool fans would be hilarious.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Maybe when next season starts (assuming it will), they should let the teams start with the number of points they have now. After all they don't have any problem when it comes to penalising clubs points for infringements, do they? So your team would start with a 12 point advantage. Seems fair to me.


I can't agree with that. Each season is a separate entity and it should be left at that. All sports have been hit very hard by this shutdown, but that's life. Events like war and major epidemics change the norm and we just have to accept that's the way it is.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2020)

Beebo said:


> All leagues below the top 4 divisions have been cancelled. Null and void for the season.



Yikes. How can they possibly justify it being different for the top divisions? All the same issues apply surely?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> ........ I can't see any other option without disturbing NEXT season as well.



There might NEVER be a 'next season' again! 😥


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2020)

Assuming that the new season can start on time, just do the remaining fixtures of this season first and then start the new season at, say, end September. Cancel playoffs and make the league's straight promotion/relegation

Cancel the League Cup outright and make the FA Cup optional for next season

It's not perfect as sides would move up or down divisions at end September with no real time to adjust. But it's the best I've got.


----------



## ozboz (30 Mar 2020)

I have just been on a football site, all the ramblings of how to finish the season , finishing behind closed does comes up a lot , 
I visualised the Ref running around trying to enforce the 2 m rule !!😂😂😂


----------



## AndyRM (1 Apr 2020)

The second series of Sunderland 'Til I Die has hit Netflix, for anyone after a lesson in how not to run a football club. I thoroughly enjoyed the first series (the tonal shift after the scudding by Celtic was incredible) and have added interest in this one as it will feature Killie legend James Fowler, now our Director of Football. 

I live a stones throw from the SoL too, and enjoy recognising the streets it's been filmed on, they've kept it super local.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2020)

EL and CL suspended until further notice:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52121463


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Apr 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> EL and CL suspended until further notice:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52121463


I think I might have been more surprised if they weren't tbh. Had to happen, didn't it?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I think I might have been more surprised if they weren't tbh. Had to happen, didn't it?



It did. I think Chelsea FC should be given the title as we were definitely going to win it this year.


----------



## ozboz (1 Apr 2020)

Who remembers this ......





From Jaws
So we ignore public safety, ignore normal moralities , big possibility there maybe a need for more Nightingale Hospitals and temporary morgue’s 
For a few Trophies,


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Apr 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It did. I think Chelsea FC should be given the title as we were definitely going to win it this year.


Nah... but I'll give you the bronze medal (in my mind).


----------



## Mike_P (1 Apr 2020)

Beebo said:


> All leagues below the top 4 divisions have been cancelled. Null and void for the season.


Er, not quite. The National League and the National North and South have been suspended not made null & void.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Apr 2020)

Trouble ahead for English Football?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...lan-resume-season-closed-doors-start-MAY.html



> *The Premier League are working on plans to restart the season in early May*
> *Games would be played behind closed doors, with season finished by July 12 *
> *Campaign must be completed by July 16 to avoid huge TV contract rebates *
> *Sky, BT and international rights holders could demand as much as £762million*
> *Rules on weakened teams and squad sizes could change to make things easier *



There is not a hope in hell the season is getting restarted in early May.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Apr 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Trouble ahead for English Football?
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...lan-resume-season-closed-doors-start-MAY.html
> 
> ...



I think so. Same for all the so called 'top' leagues which have been bloated beyond comprehension and sustainability by TV money.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I think so. Same for all the so called 'top' leagues which have been bloated beyond comprehension and sustainability by TV money.



Tbh I'd like to see the absurd money bloat bubble burst - tired of hearing about players/managers earning 1/2/3/400k a week - much as I love football and supporting my team. World has gone mad.

I understand fully the supply and demand issue of top performers in all walks of life such as sport, music, film, TV etc but enough is enough imo. Strange that the some members of the demographics that buy Heat, OK etc seemingly adore people with immense wealth and earnings based on relatively unimportant, and often mediocre, levels of talent/skills.

If the arse falls out of the football money supply then I wouldn't mind getting back to how it was prior to the media billions flooding the game - it's become a bit like Formula 1; most seasons in the top leagues its a simple procession of the top, richer, teams heading for the flag and finish line from the off.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> The meltdown from Liverpool fans would be hilarious.


You do make some crap and inflamatory statements on this subject.....none of them helpful imo.
I am a life long LFC fan (well, since 1962**). I would dearly love my son to see us win the prem before I pop my cloggs.
But I wont be shedding tears if this virus causes us not to win it. Many more important things going on.
Yes, there are some very narrow minded LFC fans but you can say the same about any fan base.
** I used to enjoy watching ManU in the Ryan Giggs, Beckham days. Exiting, attacking football.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You do make some crap and inflamatory statements on this subject.....none of them helpful imo.
> I am a life long LFC fan (well, since 1962**). I would dearly love my son to see us win the prem before I pop my cloggs.
> But I wont be shedding tears if this virus causes us not to win it. Many more important things going on.
> Yes, there are some very narrow minded LFC fans but you can say the same about any fan base.
> ** I used to enjoy watching ManU in the Ryan Giggs, Beckham days. Exiting, attacking football.



Eh? Being amused by the thought of Liverpool not winning the title is inflammatory? OK...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Apr 2020)

Anyone watch the Sunderland documentary? Comedy gold


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Eh? Being amused by the thought of Liverpool not winning the title is inflammatory? OK...


Yes it is. You are deliberately winding people up over football. Sorry, I think it out of place.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Apr 2020)




----------



## AndyRM (2 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes it is. You are deliberately winding people up over football. Sorry, I think it out of place.



Winding people up over football?! Never!

Well, it's been fun CC, I'm away to throw myself at the mercy of the highest court in the land.

(I'm pretty sure I've already said it, but whatever form the title takes, Liverpool will deserve it. Best team in England by some margin this season. That said, fans of rival clubs will never, ever tire of reminding you that it isn't a 'real' league title, should things finish as they are.)


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Winding people up over football?! Never!
> 
> Well, it's been fun CC, I'm away to throw myself at the mercy of the highest court in the land.
> 
> (I'm pretty sure I've already said it, but whatever form the title takes, Liverpool will deserve it. Best team in England by some margin this season. That said, fans of rival clubs will never, ever tire of reminding you that it isn't a 'real' league title, should things finish as they are.)


Have to agree......it will not feel like a real title.
I just read that Belgium have just closed the league with all teams standing in the places they are now in.


----------



## Stephenite (2 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to agree......it will not feel like a real title.
> I just read that Belgium have just closed the league with all teams standing in the places they are now in.


Probably the best way to go about it, I reckon.

That's at this moment in time. Who knows how things will pan out over the next few months.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2020)

How about this for an idea? Yes,it may sound daft to some,but i think it's feasible. Start next season,if that's possible at all due to current circumstances,with the remaining games of this season added on and played first. Then after a short break start the 2020/21 season properly after Liverpool are given their deserved (after winning it fair and square to silence the one's who'll forever say 'they didn't actually win it'!) title. This goes for all the other leagues as well,by the way. All clubs regardless of which league/division they're in should be allowed to opt out of all or some cup competitions,if they say/think there'll be too many games for them to manage in one season.

*Edited at 2.30am....Note to myself.. fecking stupid idea! STFU and stick to watching Accy Stanley!!*


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2020)

Ah! just had a thought. The 2020/21 league fixtures wouldn't be able to be sorted till we knew who'd gone up or down!  I feel a bit of a self-gratification artist now (hence the late editing of the previous post),but hey,i'm only trying to help!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2020)

Just seen this comment,following this article. ....
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52142267

*1584. Posted bymargaret*
on18 minutes ago
Unsurprisingly, Alex Ferguson has refused to take a pay cut, for his roll of Club Ambassador for Manchester United. A 3.5 million pounds annual salary for entertaining the Hospitality at Old Trafford is certainly well worth protecting.


I thought he was supposed to be a socialist,ffs?!


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Apr 2020)

Football finances have gone mad now. Some players are being paid twice as much in one week than a prime minister of the UK is paid in a year... and I won't even go into the astronomical fees being paid for player transfers.

I wonder what Sky TV is thinking now about all the money they have pumped into football and now are only able to show repeats of old matches and shows with pundits pontificating about which players clubs should buy? Entertaining, not.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just seen this comment,following this article. ....
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52142267
> 
> *1584. Posted bymargaret*
> ...


You beat me to it Accy. I was just reading that Spurs among others have laid off virtually all staff to apply for the 80% while the manager and players remain on full pay.
Eddy Howe and others have already taken big pay cuts.


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Football finances have gone mad now. Some players are being paid twice as much in one week than a prime minister of the UK is paid in a year... and I won't even go into the astronomical fees being paid for player transfers.
> 
> I wonder what Sky TV is thinking now about all the money they have pumped into football and now are only able to show repeats of old matches and shows with pundits pontificating about which players clubs should buy? Entertaining, not.


And they're not getting the subs as you can suspend or cancel (as I have).

There is mounting publicity about the prem players taking a 25% paycut (I'm sure they'll survive, even the lowest paid)


----------



## MarkF (3 Apr 2020)

Stephenite said:


> Of course I am biased. I support one football team to the exclusion of all others. That's the way it works. It's a game. It's fun.



I love football, never could get enough of it since being taken to Leeds as 5 year old. As soon as I was old enough to get the bus I started going to Bradford City as well, then Huddersfield Town, Halifax Town, Guiseley, Farsley Celtic, the two Harrogate clubs and my local one, Thackley AFC. By the 1980's I had a car and what was normal then, was for friends or football club team mates to get together, choose game and just go, no worries about tickets or sitting together. Simple times. By the late 1980's I was working in Spain and found that it was entirely normal to support more than one team. Clubs there have friend and enemy clubs all over the country with the most unlikely alliances having been formed between fans/clubs.

If pushed I'd plump for Bradford City, but even when I have an ST I don't see many games because every season I will make the effort to see all the above clubs plus Celtic, Stenhousemuir, Sporting Gijon, Real Betis (Seville), Hercules (Alicante) & Malaga. I'd go to Leeds too but haven't been able to get a ticket for while.

Sitting next to a fan who can only "see" his own team does my head in.


----------



## matticus (3 Apr 2020)

https://www.timesnownews.com/sports...-leagues-and-want-them-to-be-completed/573285

(I think the UK clubs are looking at playing behind closed doors.)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Apr 2020)

Football has got this terribly wrong right now. 

Other sports have accepted the inevitable and cancelled iconic events. 

Football, on the other hand, seems to be mooting more and more outlandish schemes to keep restart soon, whilst simultaneously laying off low paid workers yet keeping players in the style to which they have become accustomed.


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52140204


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> https://www.timesnownews.com/sports...-leagues-and-want-them-to-be-completed/573285
> 
> (I think the UK clubs are looking at playing behind closed doors.)


From that article... "participation in UEFA club competitions is determined by the sporting result achieved at the end of a full domestic competition " Belgian Club Brugge is 15 points ahead of second-place Gent but still with one game to go. If that game isn't played they will miss out on the CL next season.

So if the Premiership isn't completed, the fight for the top 4 places becomes immaterial and there would be no English clubs in Europe next season - which in turn would devalue those competitions. It won't be just English clubs who will be ineligible.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52140204


An April 30th restart was never really on was it? I'm quite an optimist but that was beyond me.


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> An April 30th restart was never really on was it? I'm quite an optimist but that was beyond me.


Clearly not


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> https://www.timesnownews.com/sports...-leagues-and-want-them-to-be-completed/573285
> 
> (I think the UK clubs are looking at playing behind closed doors.)


Kitchen door and living room door as goalposts...


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You beat me to it Accy. I was just reading that Spurs among others have laid off virtually all staff to apply for the 80% while the manager and players remain on full pay.
> Eddy Howe and others have already taken big pay cuts.


There's a lot of 'make prem' footballers cough up' stuff going round at the moment. Those defending them say why should they when other wealthy people and government ministers etc aren't taking a pay cut. It's not about their high wages though. What's pissing folk off is that these very wealthy clubs,owned by very wealthy people seem to have split themselves into two separate businesses. One half is the football side,the other is the 'non playing'; side. These wealthy clubs are continuing to pay millions of pounds out in wages every week,while trying to get the government/taxpayer to stump up the 'tea lady's wages. They've spotted a way of not exactly making more money from a bad situation,more like saving money from a bad situation. I read in one article that Liverpool have from the start of the crisis been paying their non football staff in full and aren't intending getting the government/taxpayer to stump up their wages. As for Ferguson,what a creep he is! I wouldn't have thought he'd be taking a wage at all,seeing how much he made as their manager! I bet yon other creep Charlton coins it in as well!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2020)

This doesn't make sense.

_Players at Championship leaders Leeds United have already volunteered to take a wage deferral, while Birmingham City *players who earn more than £6,000 a week have been *__*asked to take a 50% cut for the next four months.*_

_*https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52142267*_

So if you're a player on £6000 a week you'll now be getting £3000,but if before you were on £5999,you still be getting £5999!


----------



## ozboz (3 Apr 2020)

UEFA can say what the want , any decisions will ultimately come from Downing St , The Football may be off until 2021-22 season , and if so , so be it, I have seen reports on the telly that due to Madrid travelling to play in Italy for a European game was highly contributable to the rise in Covid 19 in Spain . I’m putting people not suffering a horrible death before any trophies as uppermost , it is very tue that some clubs will have financial problems , but they are not the only business’s that will suffer. Call it pessimism but this is going to hang around for some time


----------



## matticus (3 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a lot of 'make prem' footballers cough up' stuff going round at the moment. Those defending them say why should they when other wealthy people and government ministers etc aren't taking a pay cut. It's not about their high wages though. What's pissing folk off is that these very wealthy clubs,owned by very wealthy people seem to have split themselves into two separate businesses. One half is the football side,the other is the 'non playing'; side. These wealthy clubs are continuing to pay millions of pounds out in wages every week,while trying to get the government/taxpayer to stump up the 'tea lady's wages. They've spotted a way of not exactly making more money from a bad situation,more like saving money from a bad situation. I read in one article that Liverpool have from the start of the crisis been paying their non football staff in full and aren't intending getting the government/taxpayer to stump up their wages. As for Ferguson,what a creep he is! I wouldn't have thought he'd be taking a wage at all,seeing how much he made as their manager! I bet yon other creep Charlton coins it in as well!


You've summed up what a crazy tricky situation it is. (and well-played Liverpool.)

I can't believe matt Hancock's comments. Who the feck is he to make demands of PL players?!? That is pathetic populism, and hugely ironic from a senior Tory

(Who knew that Gary Neville might start to look like a popular hero in this crisis?? We live in strange times … )


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> I can't believe matt Hancock's comments. Who the feck is he to make demands of PL players?!? That is pathetic populism, and hugely ironic from a senior Tory


I do think he's 'demanding' they take a cut,not because they are very well paid,but as i said before,because their employers seem to be taking the piss. Maybe the health secretary should make himself clearer and say he wants the clubs if that club is going to use the government/taxpayer 80% 'hand out' to cut their players wages. If that club doesn't intend to use the 'bail out' then they can pay their players as much as they want.


----------



## matticus (3 Apr 2020)

Hancock:
“Given the sacrifices people are making, including some of *my colleagues in the NHS*, who have made the ultimate sacrifice and gone into work and caught the disease and have sadly died, I think the first thing Premier League footballers can do is make a contribution; take a pay cut and play their part.”
I love that phrase "my colleagues" hahahahahahahahahahahahaha​


----------



## Mike_P (3 Apr 2020)

Although a lower than lower league club these days Notts County have got their players telephoning elderly fans each day. Suppose that would clearly be beyond Premiership darlings.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Apr 2020)

Falkirk FC have players delivering food parcels from club sponsors to the vulnerable whilst the management team are phoning up season ticket holders.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Apr 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> FC Utrecht's players are doing that. too. The club also organised a drive-through for fans to drop off food for the homeless.
> 
> I've seen Notts County twice, home and away against Aston Villa in the same season. 0-0 both times.


Two 0-0s, that must be a record given the all too often state of Notts defence😄


----------



## PaulB (3 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> An April 30th restart was never really on was it? I'm quite an optimist but that was beyond me.


I think it most definitely SHOULD start then. Preferably on Subbuteto but if needs be, we'd accept a single player in a hermetically-sealed studio in Singapore Vs a similarly ensconced player in studio in Minsk play each other via FIFA 2020 and broadcast live around the world.


----------



## ozboz (3 Apr 2020)

To b


Mike_P said:


> Although a lower than lower league club these days Notts County have got their players telephoning elderly fans each day. Suppose that would clearly be beyond Premiership darlings.


to be sort of fair , elderly fans would not have much of a chance of understanding a lot of prem players !!😄


----------



## Mike_P (4 Apr 2020)

Surprised it's taken this long for someone do this

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmMe2O8G8sk&feature=share


----------



## nickyboy (5 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ah! just had a thought. The 2020/21 league fixtures wouldn't be able to be sorted till we knew who'd gone up or down!  I feel a bit of a self-gratification artist now (hence the late editing of the previous post),but hey,i'm only trying to help!!


I suggested exactly the same idea Accy. I think it works from a logistics perspective.

Currently the league's start about mid August. If there was any possibility of starting earlier then they should. Play the last 10 or so games over a three week period. No play offs. Then the following week (that would be maybe September Week 2) you start the new season. You've lost 3 weeks of an eight and a half month season. Make both cups optional

Of course this falls apart if conditions in August still prevent football being played


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Apr 2020)

I would be in favour of cancelling the League Cup (or whatever they are calling it now) altogether but keeping the FA Cup because that provides much needed revenue and maybe some glamour for the minnows of football.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Apr 2020)




----------



## Beebo (6 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Football has got this terribly wrong right now.
> 
> Other sports have accepted the inevitable and cancelled iconic events.


It’s a lot easier to cancel something that hadn’t started. 
I don’t think anyone will worry about the cup competitions being cancelled but I can see why the leagues which are 3/4 complete are very tricky to deal with. 
Especially if they have to repay £700million to Sky.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Apr 2020)

How long a lockdown before a Premiership club goes bust I wonder. All the millionaires that need paying and very limited income.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Apr 2020)

tick tock


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> How long a lockdown before a Premiership club goes bust I wonder. All the millionaires that need paying and very limited income.


The income from gate receipts don't amount to much of a Premier clubs earnings. They all had only four or five paydays (Home sides keep the gate money) left in the season anyway.

Now what would cause problems are the sponsors pulling the plug, particularly Sky and BT. However*, the business model of both those TV providers would collapse without football, so both will do everything they can to help the game through this crisis. Writing the rest of the season off would not be a problem.

*_Whoever said not to start a sentence with "However" got it badly wrong. It works for me._


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 Apr 2020)

AAARRGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When Saturday Comes no longer being sent to overseas subscribers! C19 is getting existential!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Apr 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> tick tock



Genuine question for you, what does tick tock mean when it's said in a football thread like this? I see a lot of football fans use the phrase, usually there's no common context to give a clue. Someone might be discussing James Milner's twitter feed, or another will be questioning Alex Ferguson's role as a club ambassador, and someone will simply say "tick tock". It's always confused me.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Apr 2020)

Basically saying "it's just a matter of time"


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2020)

NHS: Premier League players' initiative to generate & distribute funds https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52219771


----------



## PaulB (12 Apr 2020)

Sir Kenneth Mathieson Dalglish has been released from hospital to recuperate at home.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2020)

I was too young for Italia 90, so I've never witnessed Gazza's tears against West Germany in any format other than clip shows.

The game is being shown on the BBC Website, Red Button and iPlayer at 3pm today. Looking forward to it!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I was too young for Italia 90, so I've never witnessed Gazza's tears against West Germany in any format other than clip shows.
> 
> The game is being shown on the BBC Website, Red Button and iPlayer at 3pm today. Looking forward to it!



I watched that at 4am or something in a backpackers hostel in Australia!

Missed it now, out cycling, but might watch later with kids if it's on catchup and I can persuade them.


----------



## PaulB (12 Apr 2020)

Peter Bonetti RIP.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2020)

PaulB said:


> Peter Bonetti RIP.


One of my heroes and the first player I ever met. 
A superb player in his day.
Very sad news.


----------



## PaulB (12 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> One of my heroes and the first player I ever met.
> A superb player in his day.
> Very sad news.


The first game my dad ever took me on the Kop was against Chelsea on a freezing cold Boxing Day and for half of it, we were right behind him. Our fans liked a goalie and he was very highly respected and even some of his more acrobatic saves were met with honest applause from our masses.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I watched that at 4am or something in a backpackers hostel in Australia!
> 
> Missed it now, out cycling, but might watch later with kids if it's on catchup and I can persuade them.



I think it is going to be on iPlayer. Very entertaining game of football, open and end to end with the ref actually letting the game flow.

The Crisp Botherer goes down awfully easily!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

PaulB said:


> The first game my dad ever took me on the Kop was against Chelsea on a freezing cold Boxing Day and for half of it, we were right behind him. Our fans liked a goalie and he was very highly respected and even some of his more acrobatic saves were met with honest applause from our masses.


He wasn't known as 'the cat' for nothing! An excellent goalie who got some very unfair (in my opinion) stick for letting in that goal at the world cup (and this is coming from an Arsenal supporter). R.I.P. Cat


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Apr 2020)

That's a shame, he was a spectacular keeper. My abiding memory of him was against West Ham at Stamford Bridge (I think the game was a 5-5 draw) where someone tried to lob him and he did a back flip and caught the ball.

He was thrown in at the deep end against West Germany in 1970 and had to carry the can for the defeat.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Apr 2020)

Reports of Harry Kane fetching £200million.

Sell him for that, I say, we have a new ground to pay for.

Top striker for us, but also injury prone.


----------



## MarkF (13 Apr 2020)

When I was very young, my Dad came home all excited and dragged me out telling me he had a surprise, so we hurtled off the few minutes to our local football club, Thackley. There were some players just coming out of the changing rooms and onto the pitch, they didn't look anything like the football players I was used to seeing, flippin eck, my jaw dropped as my dad pointed out Johan Cruyff, then Johan Neeskens. Piles of people were turning up, all disbelieving until they saw them, Barcelona's first team! After training they spent ages in the club bar with the local kids. Wouldn't happen today.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2020)

Another day, another quiz, this time on haircuts!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52144101

A reasonable 8/10 for me.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Another day, another quiz, this time on haircuts!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52144101
> 
> A reasonable 8/10 for me.


9/10 for me. Bit sad that I knew so many! Never heard of the Newcastle player.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2020)

9\10 for me. Knew them all as well and kicked myself for the one wrong answer. Sad.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> 9\10 for me. Knew them all as well and *kicked myself* for the one wrong answer. Sad.



Bit of an own goal, then!


----------



## PaulB (15 Apr 2020)

31 years ago today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Apr 2020)

Sad to here of Norman 'Bites Your Legs' Hunter dying from Coronavirus.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52246007
A true 1960's/70's Leeds Utd/football legend.
_'The defender, who joined Leeds aged 15, went on to play 726 matches in all competitions for the club, the fourth-highest individual total in their history'._
Not like many of today's 'legends' who are bestowed the title for playing about 50 matches for a club.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2020)

The late Norman hunter. Not for the first time...


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> 9\10 for me. Knew them all as well and kicked myself for the one wrong answer. Sad.


An iffy 8/10 for me.

I say iffy because my attempt included three or four lucky guesses.


----------



## pjd57 (18 Apr 2020)

I'm beginning to think we won't see any more football this year , never mind this season.
I know there's talk of closed doors games , but I think that presents a lot of problems and it isn't really an attractive proposition for me.
Football is all about being there , not shouting at a telly.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> I know there's talk of closed doors games , but I think that presents a lot of problems and it isn't really an attractive proposition for me.
> Football is all about being there , not shouting at a telly



This.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> I'm beginning to think we won't see any more football this year , never mind this season.



I agree. I think football has this utterly wrong at the moment; basically still firmly in denial as to the scale of the problem. 

The most sensible way forward right now is to void this season, and put next season on hold. 

If things go really well, it might be possible to start next season soon enough to complete it. 

A more likely, but perhaps still optimistic outlook is to start next season Jan 1st 2021, and run with just one fixture between teams rather than home and away. 

Perhaps the most realistic outcome is to can this season *and* next. 

A business which requires 50 000 people, often from across the country or continent, in close proximity and likely travelling and drinking together for hours beforehand has no short term future, I fear.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2020)

Are the BBC so short on ideas they need to have football focus and show old games..

Maybe I'll have a bet on the winner


There's no footy ...put something on we can watch.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Apr 2020)

If there is no restart until 2021 surely it would be sensible to continue the existing season on one game a week maximum basis rather than the crammed fixture than many clubs still have to play. In all probability after this years mild winter there will be a many a game called off due to frozen pitches or snow.


----------



## pjd57 (18 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Are the BBC so short on ideas they need to have football focus and show old games..
> 
> Maybe I'll have a bet on the winner
> 
> ...


The old games the BBC are showing in Scotland seem to be quite popular.
If you go on fans forums they're enjoying discussing it like a live game .
Passes an hour or two.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (18 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> The old games the BBC are showing in Scotland seem to be quite popular.



I could watch this one all day. 2-0 down in the first leg. The Celtic fan clapping when Barry Maguire scores draws the comment: "That's what makes Celtic great".


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_buHZFEP7w


----------



## pjd57 (18 Apr 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> I could watch this one all day. 2-0 down in the first leg. The Celtic fan clapping when Barry Maguire scores draws the comment: "That's what makes Celtic great".
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_buHZFEP7w



An abysmal performance I had managed to forget
Thanks


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> The old games the BBC are showing in Scotland seem to be quite popular.
> If you go on fans forums they're enjoying discussing it like a live game .
> Passes an hour or two.





The problem is most people in the UK hate the bloody game.
So as there is no football why not put some good old family entertainment on for the housebound suffering masses..


----------



## The Crofted Crest (18 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> An abysmal performance I had managed to forget
> Thanks



Watching that again and again (the alternative is work) brings home what a brilliant team Utrecht had at the time. Silberbauer was a Danish international, Nesu was from Steaua Bucharest, Asare was a Ghanaian international, Miche Vorm went on to Swansea and Spurs. Dries Mertens is now Naples' joint top scorer of all time. Ricky "three goals" van Wolfswinkel went on to play for Porto and Norwich. And Eduard du Plan played in a short-sleeved shirt with gloves on in every single match. The team began to breakup and the trainer Ton "shat" du Chatinier decided to play a long-ball game with Mertens, the smallest man in the Eredivisie, as the target man up front. It was soul destroying to see him out-jumped every single time. Shat was fired the following season. But that game remains.

Edit: Lensky returned home to Canada and became a heroin addict. 

Subsequent edit especially for @pjd57, Marc-Antoine Fortuné in that team later spent two season at Celtic Park.


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> The problem is most people in the UK hate the bloody game.
> So as there is no football why not put some good old family entertainment on for the housebound suffering masses..


Porridge film on BBC2 right now Although ironically it’s the football game scene right now

Most people “hate” football seems a massive generalisation, maybe a large proportion are disinterested or don’t care?


----------



## matticus (18 Apr 2020)

Yup, lots of Don't Cares; it's the most watched/covered/broadcast sport in the country, and I think this leads to; vocal minority fed-up of the blanket coverage, who "hate it".


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Porridge film on BBC2 right now Although ironically it’s the football game scene right now
> 
> Most people “hate” football seems a massive generalisation, maybe a large proportion are disinterested or don’t care?





 just watched it, classic.

No ,most people have to put up with football, usually married to a couch slob.


----------



## PaulB (19 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> The problem is most people in the UK hate the bloody game.
> So as there is no football why not put some good old family entertainment on for the housebound suffering masses..



You don't know many people, do you?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> I think this leads to; vocal minority fed-up of the blanket coverage, who "hate it".



And that vocal minority are often hugely hypocritical. My mother watches about 20 hours of soaps per week, my daughter about 15 hours of Netflix kid's shows, both of them moan that I'm *always* watching football! 

I watch one live game about every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (19 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> just watched it, classic.
> 
> No ,most people have to put up with football, usually married to a couch slob.



Is it not that "the football" is a sympton and people are fed up/hate being married to a "couch slob"?


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> If there is no restart until 2021 surely it would be sensible to continue the existing season on one game a week maximum basis rather than the crammed fixture than many clubs still have to play. In all probability after this years mild winter there will be a many a game called off due to frozen pitches or snow.


That wouldn’t appease the null and void numpties though.......why void a league, just to start a new one


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> just watched it, classic.
> 
> No ,most people have to put up with football, usually married to a couch slob.


Another generalisation there.......


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Apr 2020)

jowwy said:


> Another generalisation there.......




It's the internet init


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Apr 2020)

Professional football in Holland officially banned until at least 1 September. Dutch FA to meet the clubs on Friday to decide what to do with the leagues, places, European tickets, etc. The cup final should have been played last Sunday. Utrecht were odds on certs to beat Feyenoord.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> And that vocal minority are often hugely hypocritical. My mother watches about 20 hours of soaps per week, my daughter about 15 hours of Netflix kid's shows, both of them moan that I'm *always* watching football!
> 
> I watch one live game about every 2 to 3 weeks.



The idea that there's 'blanket coverage' is laughable. There are barely any matches free to air these days. 

It's very, very easy to avoid coverage of football (well, anything really) if you want to.

Or, you know, go on a cycling forum and moan about the game.


----------



## matticus (22 Apr 2020)

During a World Cup, that situation changes somewhat!

(I think I used the term "blanket coverage" - my gripe is that things like Newspaper "Sports" sections are often 95% football. same with the _"... and Sports"_ bit of TV News.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2020)

4 weeks of coverage every four years isn't exactly a hardship.

Unfortunately for those who aren't fans of the game it is the most popular sport in the world, even with the current restrictions that's unlikely to change any time soon. But like I said, it's easily avoided so I really don't understand why some folk get so exercised about it.


----------



## matticus (22 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> 4 weeks of coverage every four years isn't exactly a hardship.


Well I enjoy the World Cups, so I agree :P 

But to be fair to the moaners, apart from the Olympics, there is nothing that takes over the schedules quite like it. And with the Olympics most people say they enjoy SOME of the sports, or just like cheering The Plucky Brit <insert other nationality as preferred>.

I can sort-of imagine that some folks are in footy-mad families too, so every mealtime during the season might be dominated by footy "bantz".


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> Well I enjoy the World Cups, so I agree :P
> 
> But to be fair to the moaners, apart from the Olympics, there is nothing that takes over the schedules quite like it.


Like six hours of live cycling coverage on ITV for a full three weeks every year, you mean? 

One of the benefits of having so many channels now is if you hate sport, soaps, cookery, drama or whatever else you don't like there is still loads to watch elsewhere. And those who do like sport have got decent live coverage, unlike in the past when we only had three channels.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Apr 2020)

National League has cancelled the remaining fixtures but seems to be unclear re play offs.
Still think the whole think is a complete farce thinking games will be played this year, bit like TdF actually taking place and they should just make it a 2019-21 season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Apr 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Rhyl F C enter liquidation.
> 
> 
> 
> Think many more will follow.


I think you're right. And I think the EPL's hope of getting the remaining league games played by 30th of June is exceptionally optimistic, a major re-think of what to do about the current season will probably be needed. They will either have to restart as and when and cobble together what they can for next season, or just call this one null and void and forget it.


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think you're right. And I think the EPL's hope of getting the remaining league games played by 30th of June is exceptionally optimistic, a major re-think of what to do about the current season will probably be needed. They will either have to restart as and when and cobble together what they can for next season, or just call this one null and void and forget it.



I was hopeful a while ago, but now with players contracts up I can't see how it'll happen and it definitely won't for L1 & L2.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Apr 2020)

The government chief medical advisor Chris Whitty has said that some form of social distancing will probably have to stay in place for the rest of the year. That being the case, any football that does take place will be in empty stadiums, leaving most clubs in dire financial straights.


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Rhyl F C enter liquidation.
> 
> I think the fans are probably already planning Rhyl 2020, problem being where to play, the rent and money that needs spending on current ground is one of the contributory factors of the demise.
> 
> Think many more will follow.



That's a shame but if they have an unyielding landlord then it might end up being for the best.


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Rhyl F C enter liquidation.
> 
> I think the fans are probably already planning Rhyl 2020, problem being where to play, the rent and money that needs spending on current ground is one of the contributory factors of the demise.
> 
> Think many more will follow.



just as a matter of interest is Rhyll FC managed by a committee or have private owner /s ?


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2020)

Bundesliga is looking to restart on 9th may behind closed doors - no reason with the right infrastructure in place that the premier league can't do the same end of may, beginning of june and put all games live on TV


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2020)

jowwy said:


> Bundesliga is looking to restart on 9th may behind closed doors - no reason with the right infrastructure in place that the premier league can't do the same end of may, beginning of june and put all games live on TV



You've highlighted the key problem with the word 'infrastructure', because the UK just doesn't have it currently and I'm skeptical that what is required could be put in place in 5 weeks.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Apr 2020)

jowwy said:


> Bundesliga is looking to restart on 9th may behind closed doors - no reason with the right infrastructure in place that the premier league can't do the same end of may, beginning of june and put all games live on TV


There could be problems, though -

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-amid-growing-concerns-health-safety-covid-19


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> There could be problems, though -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-amid-growing-concerns-health-safety-covid-19


i'll wait until it comes directly from the premier league rather than some broadsheet rag trying to sell papers or get sight hits........


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> You've highlighted the key problem with the word 'infrastructure', because the UK just doesn't have it currently and I'm skeptical that what is required could be put in place in 5 weeks.


they are in advance talks with the government, so it might happen quicker than you think


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2020)

jowwy said:


> they are in advance talks with the government, so it might happen quicker than you think



Personally I will be amazed if either the footballing authorities or government are capable of acting on anything quickly.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (23 Apr 2020)

Personally I would be amazed if the government started conniving with them (who are "they", @jowwy?) in order to break their own rules.


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Personally I would be amazed if the government started conniving with them (who are "they", @jowwy?) in order to break their own rules.


they being the premier league.....and what rules would the be breaking???


----------



## The Crofted Crest (23 Apr 2020)

According to reports here in Holland, UEFA have decided that if a league is not completed the current league table is the final table. I can't see anything on the UEFA website other than that UEFA is meeting today to take a decision, but if so, Liverpool are Champions. Doesn't that give us all a warm glow?


----------



## matticus (23 Apr 2020)

> According to reports here in Holland, UEFA have decided that if a league is not completed the current league table is the final table



Is it possible that they are not (yet) English champions, but UEFA treat them as such for qualification purposes?


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2020)

I cant see the premier league just finishing as it is....there will be too much money to hand back to TV rights in many many countries.

also i dont get the lets void/finish the league as it is, so that we can start a new season........it just doesn't make sense to me


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2020)

bundesliga just announced 9th may restart - just awaiting government approval now


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Basically saying "it's just a matter of time"


Slightly off topic. My SiL sings in a group called Tick No Tock. They write their own songs about environmental issues.....hence No Tock.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Apr 2020)

I believe that the only solution is to finish the 2019/20 season regardless of how long it takes. With more or less 9 games left to play, this could realisticly be done in 6 weeks: ie 3 games to be played every 14 days until its conclusion. The same could/should apply to the lower leagues, too. 

If a playing window of the said 6 weeks can commence when deemed 'safe', then possibly May to August could be the right time. On completion, have 2-3 week 'off season', with busy bods arranging the new fixtures for all leagues and players leaving and joining new clubs.

The 2020/21 season, for one season only, would be played WITHOUT competing in the League and FA Cups, thus helping for an early end to the season, giving players and countries time to prepare for a delayed Euro '20 in the summer of 2021. 

Easy, or what do you all think? 😃


----------



## PaulB (23 Apr 2020)

Here's some very good news any way.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/former-liverpool-defender-dominic-matteo-21914998


----------



## The Crofted Crest (24 Apr 2020)

UEFA says get the leagues finished before next season starts, otherwise:

_" If a domestic competition is prematurely terminated for legitimate reasons in accordance with the above conditions, UEFA would require the National Association concerned to select clubs for the UEFA club competitions 2020/21 based on sporting merit in the 2019/20 domestic competitions:
• the procedure for selecting clubs should be based on objective, transparent and non-discriminatory principles. National Associations and Leagues, should otherwise have the ability to decide the final positions in their domestic competitions, having regard to the specific circumstances of each competition"_


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2020)

Clubs could easily play a game every four or five days. Nine games in six weeks is no problem really. Some have 10 games left but even that is possible.

As I have posted here before, back in 1959 Luton Town had to play 10 matches in ONE month - and then play in the FA Cup Final:


----------



## jowwy (24 Apr 2020)

strange isn't it......some teams played i think 13 games in 1 month over this years xmas period......yet we can't play 9 games in a month to finish the season when safe to do so


----------



## The Crofted Crest (24 Apr 2020)

FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Latest rumour in Holland is that the Dutch FA are going to declare Feyenoord the cup winners because they are the "away" team in the final against Utrecht. The home and away sides were chosen by lottery. If Utrecht had been chosen as the "away" team, they would have won the cup and with it a place in the Europa League. True to tradition, the Dutch cup final is played at Feyenoord's very own Kuip stadium. "Away" team my arse!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Latest rumour in Holland is that the Dutch FA are going to declare Feyenoord the cup winners because they are the "away" team in the final against Utrecht. The home and away sides were chosen by lottery. If Utrecht had been chosen as the "away" team, they would have won the cup and with it a place in the Europa League. True to tradition, the Dutch cup final is played at Feyenoord's very own Kuip stadium. "Away" team my arse!



That's even more ridiculous than anything the English or Scottish FAs could come up with.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (24 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That's even more ridiculous than anything the English or Scottish FAs could come up with.



The offending rule, translated by Google:

Article 11 of the professional football regulations.

“If a game in the tournament for the TOTO KNVB Cup is prohibited by government, the club in question is allowed to play the game in question on neutral ground on the same day and at the same time. The mayor then responsible has the power to impose further and / or restrictive conditions on the security organization. "

In Article 11 under "Competition Ban" it further states: "If it is not possible to play the relevant match on neutral ground on the same day and at the same time, the result of the match will automatically be 0-1 and will be considered played. The home playing club is then deemed not to have participated in the relevant round. ”


----------



## matticus (24 Apr 2020)

A Dutch pub quiz question for the ages!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That's even more ridiculous than anything the English or Scottish FAs could come up with.








Hold my beer


----------



## The Crofted Crest (24 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That's even more ridiculous than anything the English or Scottish FAs could come up with.



It gets worse. The Dutch FA has asked all the clubs to vote on how the season should end. It has given them three options:
1 The season is voided, no relegation or promotion, Euro places are allocated according to current league standings.
2 The season ends now, the bottom two clubs get relegated and the top two clubs in the second tier get promoted, Euro places are allocated according to current league standings.
3 The season ends now but no team is relegated. Two teams are still promoted and the Eredivisie has 20 teams next season instead of 18, Euro places are allocated according to current league standings.

The FA has instructed the clubs not to vote for option 3 because it would be too complicated. So the clubs are effectively being asked to vote on whether other clubs should be relegated or promoted.

Someone leaked the email address the clubs could send their votes to and the computer system crashed as angry fans hurled abuse at the FA.

Whatever the outcome (expected in an hour), the only winners are going to be lawyers.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (24 Apr 2020)

Sorry to keep prattling on about some mid-table team in a mickey mouse league on a distant shore (I'm beginning to understand @jowwy's position) , but Utrecht's owner has just said he is going to use "all the lawyers there are" to get the FA's decisions overturned.

Ach, open-top bus parades are so 20th century!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (24 Apr 2020)

And the votes are in!

Sixteen clubs voted in favour of relegation and promotion. Nine clubs voted in favour of no promotions or relegations and a further nine abstained.

The FA in its wisdom ignored the outcome and decided there will be no promotions or relegations. There's democracy in action for you. Lawyers the length and breadth of the nation will be powdering their wigs.

My last post on this, you'll be relieved to hear. I'm putting me end my ire on ignore.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Apr 2020)

*Dundee vote: SPFL-commissioned investigation finds 'no evidence of impropriety'*


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> *Dundee vote: SPFL-commissioned investigation finds 'no evidence of impropriety'*



Pish ups and breweries spring to mind.


----------



## PaulB (28 Apr 2020)

RIP Michael Robinson. https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/michael-robinson-dead-former-liverpool-21937474

He won the European Cup with Liverpool and was a ROI international before going on to a memorable career as a football pundit in Spain where he was as popular as Gary Lineker here. He was just 61.


----------



## Beebo (28 Apr 2020)

France have abandoned their season but haven’t decided about relegation or promotion yet.


----------



## ozboz (29 Apr 2020)

I’ve just been reading this , 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52462233


----------



## PaulB (2 May 2020)

Here's some football activity for the day. How many can you get? 
View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Noldeh/all-time-premier-league-logos

It will work, just click on it.


----------



## Stephenite (2 May 2020)

94%

Good quiz


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2020)

94% for me too.


----------



## PaulB (2 May 2020)

Were you two copying off each other?


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2020)

Easy peasy. Made me think, Birmingham's is a top 10 world club emblem, Oldham's is a great modern interpretation and Bradford City's is a 1990's clip art ambomination.


----------



## Stephenite (2 May 2020)

I like the older styles best. Bury (RIP) have a great emblem. Bournemouth's is poop. There again Watford have a good modern one.


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2020)

22 years ago on this very day. Fond memories of this one!

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/ayrshire/rangers-saw-10-row-dreams-21959191


----------



## Stephenite (2 May 2020)

Could it become the new Italian footy from the 80s?!

Belarus Premier League is in full flow. Seven games played so far. LIVE games streamed for FREE on YT. Saturdays and sundays


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 May 2020)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...n-may-seem-unpalatable-survival-game-depends/

As bad as it sounds I for one would welcome definancing of the game, if it means major leagues suffer so be it


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...n-may-seem-unpalatable-survival-game-depends/
> 
> As bad as it sounds I for one would welcome definancing of the game, if it means major leagues suffer so be it



The irony of that article being behind a paywall is quite glorious.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 May 2020)

Outline.com

Doesn't work on all sites but it seems to be working on telegraph


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Outline.com
> 
> Doesn't work on all sites but it seems to be working on telegraph



Well yeah, but it kills what I thought was a fairly to mildly humorous observation.


----------



## ozboz (3 May 2020)

Just seen this :


----------



## Beebo (3 May 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52517532

Pathetic self interest from Premier teams at risk of relegation. They will agree to play at neutral venues as long as they can’t be relegated. 

They can’t put caveats on it, it’s either play and finish the league or don’t play and the league ends as it is.


----------



## matticus (3 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52517532
> 
> Pathetic self interest from Premier teams at risk of relegation. They will agree to play at neutral venues as long as they can’t be relegated.
> 
> They can’t put caveats on it, it’s either play and finish the league or don’t play and the league ends as it is.


That's bizarre!


----------



## PaulB (4 May 2020)

Today's brain-twister. You'll need more than football knowledge on this. 
View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/NO_r_WAY/country-by-football-soccer-team---europe-iv


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2020)

10. Would have been 13 but I got the countries confused.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 May 2020)

I won't even tell you my score, it was that bad!

I did get 11/12 on the teams that play in London quiz though


----------



## PaulB (4 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I won't even tell you my score, it was that bad!
> 
> I did get 11/12 on the teams that play in London quiz though


There are some real obscure ones on there though. Who'd a thunk San Marino would have been represented?


----------



## Stephenite (4 May 2020)

67%. 10 right.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 May 2020)

PaulB said:


> There are some real obscure ones on there though. Who'd a thunk San Marino would have been represented?


Yeah, its pretty small but I suppose its still a country, like Andorra. I've been to San Marino when I holidayed in Italy and its just a road going up a hill. A good day trip though.


----------



## matticus (5 May 2020)

There will be lots of us who remember San Marino taking a 1-0 lead against England (1991-ish?).


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2020)

matticus said:


> There will be lots of us who remember San Marino taking a 1-0 lead against England (1991-ish?).


Was 93 iirc. I remember watching it in a pub in Londontown. San Marino scored in the first few minutes, England took about half an hour to equalize. England went on to win 7-1


----------



## Glow worm (5 May 2020)

matticus said:


> There will be lots of us who remember San Marino taking a 1-0 lead against England (1991-ish?).



I was in a pub in North Wales that night. They had the Wales game on and we switched over briefly to check the England score just at that point - I've never heard such a massive cheer in my life!


----------



## matticus (5 May 2020)

I really should visit San Marino some day - what with the tragic Grand Prix, I don't really have happy sporting memories of the place. :-/
I'm sure it's very nice! (or maybe Imola is??)


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Was 93 iirc. I remember watching it in a pub in Londontown. San Marino scored in the first few minutes, England took about half an hour to equalize. England went on to win 7-1



14 seconds, actually! How I laughed. 

Mind you, IIRC, England needed Poland to beat the Netherlands to go to USA '94, which didn't happen.


----------



## Beebo (5 May 2020)

matticus said:


> I really should visit San Marino some day - what with the tragic Grand Prix, I don't really have happy sporting memories of the place. :-/
> I'm sure it's very nice! (or maybe Imola is??)


fun fact. The San Marino GP isnt in San Marino


----------



## matticus (5 May 2020)

Do you mean "wasn't" ??


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 May 2020)

Today is the 25th anniversary of Blackburn Rovers winning the Premiership.







https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/sport/football/rovers/

They were the last 'town team' to win it and probably the last one that ever will!


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Today is the 25th anniversary of Blackburn Rovers winning the Premiership. https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/sport/football/rovers/
> They were the last 'town team' to win it and probably the last one that will ever win it.


Jack Walker put over forty million into Blackburn Rovers at the time, and by the financial mores of the day that put them in much the same position over the rest of the league as Manchester City enjoy now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Jack Walker put over forty million into Blackburn Rovers at the time, and by the financial mores of the day that put them in much the same position over the rest of the league as Manchester City enjoy now.


Yeah,but it was money well spent! Wolves and Derby had similar 'sugar daddies',but they didn't have a great manager at the time like Rovers did! You can have as much money as you like,but you have to know how to spend it!! Anyway,i thought you'd be posting about your club's efforts that day, that made the Rovers dream possible. If it wasn't for your club's defence,especially your keeper Ludek Miklosco the Mancs would've won the title! Rumours went around Blackburn,the following weeks and months after the much deserved title win that Rovers had a 'thank you' medal made for him.

Were you at the game Joe?


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yeah,but it was money well spent! Wolves and Derby had similar 'sugar daddies',but they didn't have a great manager at the time like Rovers did! You can have as much money as you like,but you have to know how to spend it!! Anyway,i thought you'd be posting about your club's efforts that day, that made the Rovers dream possible. If it wasn't for your club's defence,especially your keeper Ludek Miklosco the Mancs would've won the title! Rumours went around Blackburn,the following weeks and months after the game that Rovers had a 'thank you' medal made for him.
> 
> Were you at the game Joe?



No, that was after I stopped going. At that time I was working every weekend with days off in the week.


----------



## Stephenite (16 May 2020)

The Bundesliga is back!

The beeb's Bundesliga quiz below:

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/52653856

I got 4/11.


----------



## Slick (16 May 2020)

Stephenite said:


> The Bundesliga is back!
> 
> The beeb's Bundesliga quiz below:
> 
> ...


Obviously a big step forward but pretty sterile without the fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 May 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52653856

*Your score: 3 / 11*
*The third division beckons*
*There's an old phrase in German football, 'Das Runde muss ins Eckige'. It means, 'The round thing must go in the rectangular thing.' Unfortunately, you don't seem to have achieved that.*

Er,like i'm bothered.


----------



## Slick (17 May 2020)




----------



## gavgav (17 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Obviously a big step forward but pretty sterile without the fans.


It’s just surreal, watching football with no fans and the echo around the stadium. Feels like pre season friendlies.....but I guess it has to start somewhere and this is the only way


----------



## Archie_tect (17 May 2020)

Apologies if this has already been posted,

"*Leeds United* fans are ecstatic with the news that they will be *promoted* to the Premier League even if the season is curtailed. ... The EFL have confirmed that league tables will be decided by an unweighted points-per-game system if the 2019/20 season is curtailed"


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted,
> 
> "*Leeds United* fans are ecstatic with the news that they will be *promoted* to the Premier League even if the season is curtailed. ... The EFL have confirmed that league tables will be decided by an unweighted points-per-game system if the 2019/20 season is curtailed"


With their record of falling at the last hurdle they should be delighted @Supersuperleeds must be happy . The premier League just need to sort out relegation !!


----------



## Archie_tect (17 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> With their record of falling at the last hurdle they should be delighted @Supersuperleeds must be happy . The premier League just need to sort out relegation !!


They do have a history of that!


----------



## Slick (17 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> It’s just surreal, watching football with no fans and the echo around the stadium. Feels like pre season friendlies.....but I guess it has to start somewhere and this is the only way


Yeah definitely and I'm watching it again now but don't think it's going to be for me if I'm honest.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> With their record of falling at the last hurdle they should be delighted @Supersuperleeds must be happy . The premier League just need to sort out relegation !!



Until it's confirmed I'm not celebrating.


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Until it's confirmed I'm not celebrating.


As a Leeds fan I guess you learn not to celebrate to early


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> As a Leeds fan I guess you learn not to celebrate to early


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

It pains me, but L666ds would be an asset to the PL and hopefully Bielsa will stick around to provide the most thrilling football on show anywhere.

Was nice to see the L2 clubs all vote to end the season, even those (Like Bradford) who had been top 3/6 for most of it, but will now lose out. Compare that to the squabbling in L1, the Championship and the PL!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> It pains me, but L666ds would be an asset to the PL and hopefully Bielsa will stick around to provide the most thrilling football on show anywhere.
> 
> Was nice to see the L2 clubs all vote to end the season, even those (Like Bradford) who had been top 3/6 for most of it, but will now lose out. Compare that to the squabbling in L1, the Championship and the PL!



League two have certainly shown the rest of the divisions how to behave.


----------



## gavgav (17 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> League two have certainly shown the rest of the divisions how to behave.


A pity Darragh MacAthony and his cronies can’t do the same in League 1!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 May 2020)

As a Swindon fan I’d be pleased if we were awarded the title, but suspect we won’t be promoted as the League One clubs will vote for no-one to be relegated, just as we have.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> As a Swindon fan I’d be pleased if we were awarded the title, but suspect we won’t be promoted as the League One clubs will vote for no-one to be relegated, just as we have.


I'm pretty confident there will be relegations across the leagues. I can't see how the FA and the EFL can insist there is relegation from the premier league and the football league not follow.

The only fudge might be league one were they declare Bury were "relegated" and therefore only Barrow come up, rather than Stevenage going down and being replaced by Harrogate


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm pretty confident there will be relegations across the leagues. I can't see how the FA and the EFL can insist there is relegation from the premier league and the football league not follow.
> 
> The only fudge might be league one were they declare Bury were "relegated" and therefore only Barrow come up, rather than Stevenage going down and being replaced by Harrogate


I hope you’re right but, being a typical english football supporter, I’ll assume the worst is going to happen until proved otherwise.


----------



## Slick (17 May 2020)

Just watched a rerun of Scotland's world cup match against Brazil from 1974, man that was pure class. You can stick your soulless German football right up your Bundesliga give me the full throttle stuff all day long.


----------



## pjd57 (18 May 2020)




----------



## MarkF (18 May 2020)

I think Celtic being confirmed as Champions is fair enough, but the next season, whenever that is, should be a belter with Rangers like men possessed.


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2020)

number 19 coming the scousers way very soon........


----------



## Stephenite (19 May 2020)

It could be 18¾


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2020)

Stephenite said:


> It could be 18¾



Or 1, even.


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Or 1, even.



Not a proper "one" that's for sure.


----------



## jowwy (20 May 2020)

It will be a full 19........only clowns and idiots will think differently


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2020)




----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> It will be a full 19........only clowns and idiots will think differently


It will.

But unfortunately for Liverpool it will pass either not really cared about or un-noticed by a large swathe of the population. I'm afraid we live in times when health and worries about how the hell they are going to pay the bills are the dominant factors for millions of people. 

As a West Ham fan I would normally be pretty sore if they were relegated under whatever system they come up with to make a decision, whether a form of pools panel deciding results or playing behind closed doors. This year I'd just shrug my shoulders, it all seems fairly trivial.


----------



## Beebo (20 May 2020)

Both Liverpool and Celtic were obviously going to win their respective leagues but some sad fans will never accept it as a legitimate win.


----------



## MarkF (20 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> Both Liverpool and Celtic were obviously going to win their respective leagues but some sad fans will never accept it as a legitimate win.



That's not true, I accept Celtic's title as a definite legitimate one, but Liverpool's as a sort of devalued, wishy washy, not genuine thing. Football fans eh?


----------



## pjd57 (21 May 2020)

I don't see the point in behind closed doors games.

For me football isn't a TV show.


----------



## Seevio (21 May 2020)

How can clubs avoid having to play in the soulless atmosphere of an empty stadium?
One club in South Korea decided to put a load of high quality "specialist" dolls in the stands. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have gone down too well with the authorities.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52740867


----------



## matticus (21 May 2020)

Seevio said:


> How can clubs avoid having to play in the soulless atmosphere of an empty stadium?
> One club in South Korea decided to put a load of high quality "specialist" dolls in the stands.


I'd pay to see that.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2020)

Seevio said:


> How can clubs avoid having to play in the soulless atmosphere of an empty stadium?
> One club in South Korea decided to put a load of high quality "specialist" dolls in the stands. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have gone down too well with the authorities.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52740867


That’s just creepy!


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2020)

I’m pretty sure if Man Utd were top of the league by 25pts....they would be singing 21 from the rooftops, like they do about number 20 at every single game they play.


----------



## Beebo (21 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> I’m pretty sure if Man Utd were top of the league by 25pts....they would be singing 21 from the rooftops, like they do about number 20 at every single game they play.


Of course they would, and Liverpool fans would be poo pooing it, because football fans are like that.


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> Of course they would, and Liverpool fans would be poo pooing it, because football fans are like that.


why would we.....what’s to poo poo if it was won???


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 May 2020)

Does anyone know if refunds will be given for season ticket holders remaining home games that will be played behind closed doors. As a long suffering Aston Villa season ticket holder I thing a full refund would be in order


----------



## MarkF (21 May 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Does anyone know if refunds will be given for season ticket holders remaining home games that will be played behind closed doors. As a long suffering Aston Villa season ticket holder I thing a full refund would be in order



Why Right now you are in the PL and have have had the best of your ST.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2020)

Surely when the Football League was formed in 1888 they made a rule that if ever the league had to end prematurely, due to war etc it would be decided in a certain way.Even then,if such rules were there,clubs lawyers would argue those rules were made for those days,not for the 21st century. Why didn't the Premier League when formed in 1992, say how it would be if such things like this virus were to happen?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> You make some valid points, I wonder if some people will actually just "switch off" from football totally.
> 
> I did myself a few years back (without Covid19) after many years of home and away support I just gave up, lost interest.


Which team did you support?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 May 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Does anyone know if refunds will be given for season ticket holders remaining home games that will be played behind closed doors. As a long suffering Aston Villa season ticket holder I thing a full refund would be in order


I think you should have to pay extra as you no longer have to sit there and suffer.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (22 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Why Right now you are in the PL and have have had the best of your ST.




Not for much longer, going on the last performance against Leicester, they were abysmal. I will renew my season ticket when the club and other authorities consider it safe to attend matches again. Holte Enders are a special breed of masochist


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> As we are both non premier fans, me lapsed, I will give you some clues and let you work it out, may pass a few minutes.
> 
> *I saw a former Wales and Liverpool centre forward score his first ever league goal in a 2-2 draw at Gillingham.*
> 
> You should get it from that, if not I'll come back with another clue.



Without looking it up,but having spent an hour pondering over it,I'm going for Ian Rush scoring for Chester City. If i'm right then the answer is Liverpool. I kept thinking 'Liverpool v Gillingham in a league game,how can that be so'?! I am correct aren't i?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Accy, you have the right answer in your answer just you have picked the wrong team, the clue is in "both NON premier fans" Perhaps a better clue would have been The year Stanley got thrown out of the league we were one of the other teams who applied for re-election.


Ok! i'm gonna ponder this one....back in an hour or so!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Accy, you have the right answer in your answer just you have picked the wrong team, the clue is in "both NON premier fans" Perhaps a better clue would have been The year Stanley got thrown out of the league we were one of the other teams who applied for re-election.


I'm still trying to work this one out,without even a hint of looking it up on the internet!  Are Oxford United in it somewhere? Give us another clue,but nothing too obvious.


----------



## pjd57 (23 May 2020)

Looking grim for Scottish football just now.
Clubs here are far more reliant on gate money than the bigger leagues elsewhere.
BCD doesn't stack up without Megabucks TV cash.
So without paying fans it's hard to keep going .
Ok the top few teams could just about manage it but you can't have a league with no one to play against


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 May 2020)

pjd57 said:


> Looking grim for Scottish football just now.
> Clubs here are far more reliant on gate money than the bigger leagues elsewhere.
> BCD doesn't stack up without Megabucks TV cash.
> So without paying fans it's hard to keep going .
> Ok the top few teams could just about manage it but you can't have a league with no one to play against


If you discount the EPL English clubs are in exactly the same position. If social distancing has to go on for an extended period the cost of staging matches behind closed doors for part of next season will be unaffordable for many clubs.


----------



## Slick (23 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you discount the EPL English clubs are in exactly the same position. If social distancing has to go on for an extended period the cost of staging matches behind closed doors for part of next season will be unaffordable for many clubs.


Closed door games is a complete waste of time for me as that tripe from last weekend's Bundesliga proved. Obviously something needs to be done but closed door games would be my least favourite option.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2020)

*Can you name every British men's team to win a European trophy?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52508684*


I scored 14 out of 16.


----------



## Slick (28 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Can you name every British men's team to win a European trophy?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52508684*
> 
> 
> I scored 14 out of 16.


Me too. Would never have guessed the 2 I missed.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2020)

14 for me too. I wonder if we all missed the same two?

West Ham and Spurs for me.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2020)

15

And kicked myself for the one I didn't get.
Cup Winners Cup 85.


----------



## PaulB (28 May 2020)

pjd57 said:


> but you can't have a league with no one to play against



Celtic play in one.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Can you name every British men's team to win a European trophy?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52508684*
> 
> 
> I scored 14 out of 16.


Well that’s a crap quiz! They’ve missed out one of our most succesful teams in Europe (having won two trophies). Swindon Town.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2020)

My two wrong ones were the two teams in blue who i didn't get.


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2020)

14.......


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (28 May 2020)

Just had an email from Aston Villa FC saying they will reimburse season ticket holders for the remaining six home games. Jolly decent of them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 May 2020)

So, the EPL to resume on 17th June behind closed doors. I watched what I think was the last game to be played by an English club, Wolves Europa League tie. That was behind closed doors and it was a very sterile watch, the players seemed to be putting in no more than 90% at the most without the atmosphere of a crowd to gee them up.

No other way of doing it of course, but it gives a very flat finish to the season.


----------



## Slick (28 May 2020)

AndyRM said:


> 14 for me too. I wonder if we all missed the same two?
> 
> West Ham and Spurs for me.


West Ham and Ipswich for me.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Closed door games is a complete waste of time for me as that tripe from last weekend's Bundesliga proved. Obviously something needs to be done but closed door games would be my least favourite option.


Me too. I tried to watch one this week. No fans....no atmosphere and to make it worse nil nil.


----------



## iancity (28 May 2020)

Watching Stuttgart v Hamburg now, great game, lots of controversy, end to end and very entertaining, but...but...but ...just not the same :-(


----------



## pjd57 (28 May 2020)

PaulB said:


> Celtic play in one.


They don't .


----------



## Beebo (29 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> So, the EPL to resume on 17th June behind closed doors. I watched what I think was the last game to be played by an English club, Wolves Europa League tie. That was behind closed doors and it was a very sterile watch, the players seemed to be putting in no more than 90% at the most without the atmosphere of a crowd to gee them up.
> 
> No other way of doing it of course, but it gives a very flat finish to the season.


The mid table teams with nothing to play for will have almost zero motivation. We could see some Teams in the relegation zone go on amazing runs As they are motivated to win. It could be a very odd but interesting season finale.


----------



## Beebo (29 May 2020)

I had presumed the FA cup would be scrappe, but no, the final is 1st August.


----------



## Stephenite (29 May 2020)

Slick said:


> West Ham and Ipswich for me.


Same here.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2020)

Slick said:


> West Ham and Ipswich for me.


Shame on you. West Ham are the only club to have won a European trophy with eleven Englishmen in the side. And the last club to have won the FA Cup with the same, back in 1975.


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2020)

Slick said:


> West Ham and Ipswich for me.



I wouldn't have got Ipswich if I didn't live in a part of England where Bobby Robson is considered a saint.


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Shame on you. West Ham are the only club to have won a European trophy with eleven Englishmen in the side. And the last club to have won the FA Cup with the same, back in 1975.



Didn't know that, impressive stats.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Didn't know that, impressive stats.


I'm not 100% on this, but I'm pretty sure West Ham also were the second last team to win the FA Cup with 11 Englishmen when they beat Preston in 1964. Prior to the foreign invasion the Premier League brought us most teams had players from the other home nations in their lineup.


----------



## Slick (29 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Shame on you. West Ham are the only club to have won a European trophy with eleven Englishmen in the side. And the last club to have won the FA Cup with the same, back in 1975.


As much as I hate to admit it, Celtic winning it with 11 guys born within a stones throw of parkhead is much more impressive and probably explains why it sticks in my craw I mean my mind more. 😊


----------



## Slick (29 May 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I wouldn't have got Ipswich if I didn't live in a part of England where Bobby Robson is considered a saint.


Didn't have a clue.


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2020)

Slick said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, Celtic winning it with 11 guys born within a stones throw of parkhead is much more impressive and probably explains why it sticks in my craw I mean my mind more. 😊



10 mile radius or something mad like that I think, apart from one guy from Saltcoats?


----------



## Slick (29 May 2020)

AndyRM said:


> 10 mile radius or something mad like that I think, apart from one guy from Saltcoats?


Sounds about right. @pjd57 will obviously confirm as I'm only going from 50 odd years of listening to mates tell me about it.


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2020)

Another 14

Forgot Ipswich, didn't remember Everton.


----------



## pjd57 (29 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Sounds about right. @pjd57 will obviously confirm as I'm only going from 50 odd years of listening to mates tell me about it.


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2020)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 526037


Impressive but that was a tournament with more than one team in it. Liverpool have won it six times in case anyone forgot that little statistic.


----------



## AndyRM (31 May 2020)

No, we haven't, but I'm sure someone will be along to remind us shortly.


----------



## Chippy Dave (31 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> The mid table teams with nothing to play for will have almost zero motivation. We could see some Teams in the relegation zone go on amazing runs As they are motivated to win. It could be a very odd but interesting season finale.



I hope that’s the case for West Ham, I’ve supported them all my life but I think the club is a right mess at the moment.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 May 2020)

Chippy Dave said:


> I hope that’s the case for West Ham, I’ve supported them all my life but I think the club is a right mess at the moment.


I'm with you on that.

Has a fixture list and dates been published yet, I haven't seen one?


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 May 2020)

Today is the 50th anniversary of the start of the 1970 World Cup finals in Mexico. The hosts and the USSR played out a 'boring' 0-0 draw,in the opening match. Do any of you remember the tournament? It was the first one i remember. It was the first one shown on colour tv(even though it was still black and white tv for us,as we didn't get a colour set till 1974 for the finals in West Germany),the first one to use white(ok some black panels)balls and the first one to have the final on a Sunday.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 May 2020)

I well remember the crushing disappointment of England blowing a two goal lead against West Germany in the quarter finals. World Cup 70 was the first one that really captured the public imagination in this country with the tournament being front page news. For all the folklore now about "The boys of '66" that tournament was surprisingly low key as a media event, even on the Saturday of the final few if any of the papers featured the match on their front pages and by Monday England's win was barely getting a mention in the press. The significance of that win has increased with time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Today is the 50th anniversary of the start of the 1970 World Cup finals in Mexico. The hosts and the USSR played out a 'boring' 0-0 draw,in the opening match. Do any of you remember the tournament? It was the first one i remember. It was the first one shown on colour tv(even though it was still black and white tv for us,as we didn't get a colour set till 1974 for the finals in West Germany),the first one to use white(ok some black panels)balls and the first one to have the final on a Sunday.
> View attachment 526463



My memories of this are those of a not quite 14 year old boy - and they are wonderful memories too of the stunning Brazilian team. Their play in the final was stunning, the team was a class act all the way from front to back and the attacking 'four' were a nightmare for Italy to deal with. One of the few teams from days of yesteryear that I think that might have been able to hack it in the modern game.








Goals & extended highlights:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKsMnEemzMM


----------



## Slick (31 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Today is the 50th anniversary of the start of the 1970 World Cup finals in Mexico. The hosts and the USSR played out a 'boring' 0-0 draw,in the opening match. Do any of you remember the tournament? It was the first one i remember. It was the first one shown on colour tv(even though it was still black and white tv for us,as we didn't get a colour set till 1974 for the finals in West Germany),the first one to use white(ok some black panels)balls and the first one to have the final on a Sunday.
> View attachment 526463


Just a bit before my time Accy, but I did have the good fortune to watch Scotland v Brasil just four years later and we cuffed them 0-0. 

It was a great game that we really should have won and was obviously the start of glorious failure for us.


----------



## Chippy Dave (31 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> Has a fixture list and dates been published yet, I haven't seen one?



I haven’t seen anything either, I’m not sure which direction they’re heading in really, I’m not keen on the owners or the stadium as a football stadium.


----------



## PaulB (31 May 2020)

AndyRM said:


> No, we haven't, but I'm sure someone will be along to remind us shortly.


I bet I can guess who, too!


----------



## StuAff (31 May 2020)

I got 16..


Accy cyclist said:


> *Can you name every British men's team to win a European trophy?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52508684*
> 
> 
> I scored 14 out of 16.


16. Needed the help of the clues to jog my memory on a couple, and I got the last (West Ham) guessing with about a minute left.


----------



## jowwy (1 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> I bet I can guess who, too!


who?, who?, who?,


----------



## pjd57 (3 Jun 2020)

I vaguely remember bits of the 66 would cup.
I was only 9 at the time.
1970 and I watched as much as I could.
There's not been a team remotely close to that Brazil team since then.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I'm surprised you don't remember 66, they haven't stopped going on about it since!


But they did, and for quite a long time. '66 was fading into the background till football began to take off again with the 1990 World cup and it was only then that the winners started to make any money out of it. None of them received gongs of any sort till then, with the exception of manager Alf Ramsey.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2020)

Evra's dogs...


----------



## slow scot (3 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> A little known fact.
> 66 is the only world cup ever where venues were changed mid competition. This was to ensure Ingerlund played every game at Wembley.


One of their group games, I'm pretty sure, was not played at Wembley.


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> No, all at Wembley and the semi final between England and Portugal was switched from Goodison Park to Wembley. A group game in England's group was played at White City Stadium but it was not a game that involved England.
> 
> Thus it was and still is the only time a venue has been changed as all venues are predetermined prior to a tournament regardless of who is playing.


Nobody in Aberdeen would have spoken to him again if he was right anyway.


----------



## slow scot (3 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> No, all at Wembley and the semi final between England and Portugal was switched from Goodison Park to Wembley. A group game in England's group was played at White City Stadium but it was not a game that involved England.
> 
> Thus it was and still is the only time a venue has been changed as all venues are predetermined prior to a tournament regardless of who is playing.


You're quite right! I knew one game was played at the White City, and I just presumed it was England v. France, but I was wrong. Thanks for that.


----------



## slow scot (3 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> Nobody in Aberdeen would have spoken to him again if he was right anyway.


I'm not often right, but I was wrong again!


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jun 2020)

How things have changed though. Up to the semi finals you could turn up at the gate and pay to get in.


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> How things have changed though. Up to the semi finals you could turn up at the gate and pay to get in.


Yeah and look at how that turned out. Stadium safety is unrecognisable now, although I'm told there is still work to do.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> Yeah and look at how that turned out. Stadium safety is unrecognisable now, although I'm told there is still work to do.


The World cup matches ran perfectly well without incident, though I get your point.


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> The World cup matches ran perfectly well without incident, though I get your point.


Nearly 150 thousand at hampden and it very much depends upon your definition of without incident as to how successful they were. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hampden_Park#:~:text=Records,record for an international match.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I'm surprised you don't remember 66, they haven't stopped going on about it since!


I remember the 66 final. I watched it in my aunt's pub in Wexford.
I'd never been to a football match at the time.
But by 1970 I'd caught the bug and loved the game.
Brazil were magnificent


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jun 2020)

LIVERPOOL RELEGATED SHOCK 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52907395


----------



## The Crofted Crest (5 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> LIVERPOOL RELEGATED SHOCK
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52907395



Naughty.


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## jowwy (6 Jun 2020)

I wonder which game Liverpool will clinch the title with......could city lose at home to arsenal and give us the chance of winning it at Goodison or will it be palace at home and then we get a guard of honour at the emptihad.....


----------



## PaulB (8 Jun 2020)

So just now I received notification that my football club are going to re-imburse me for the remainder of the games I hold season tickets (I have two) for. Nice to know we're not Newcastle! Nobody's heard yet what they'll do for our seasies for 2020/21 but obviously they can't charge us (we're not Newcastle) for a season when they can't know when the ground will be open to supporters. Apparently, at least half of the Main Stand is corporate and they won't fill that for a very long time. They haven't tried that 'can we keep your money? We'll give you access to our televised games' nonsense and they're going about this professionally. Which is nice.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> So just now I received notification that my football club are going to re-imburse me for the remainder of the games I hold season tickets (I have two) for. Nice to know we're not Newcastle! Nobody's heard yet what they'll do for our seasies for 2020/21 but obviously they can't charge us (we're not Newcastle) for a season when they can't know when the ground will be open to supporters. Apparently, at least half of the Main Stand is corporate and they won't fill that for a very long time. They haven't tried that 'can we keep your money? We'll give you access to our televised games' nonsense and they're going about this professionally. Which is nice.


Which club? Just interested as a lot of lower league clubs are yet to decide on refunds and plans for next season’s tickets, including my club, Shrewsbury. We have 5 games owing to us, for last season, but if it helps keep the club afloat, then I’m prepared to overlook a refund.......But I’m certainly not prepared to fork out £375 for next season, when I may not be allowed in a stadium at all!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Jun 2020)

It’s not often I can say this but, today is a good day to be a Swindon Town supporter. 

Division 4 Champions, the first step on our path to global domination.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Jun 2020)

Aston Villa FC are giving a refund for outstanding home games to season ticket holders. They will give it as an e voucher or money back into your account if you specifically request it. 

I will be very surprised if there will be fans allowed back into the stadium next season unless a vaccine is available very soon and I think that is highly unlikely.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (10 Jun 2020)

With 9 league games and a cup final still to play, Utrecht offered a 15% discount on next season's season ticket or a commemorative T-shirt of the cup final that never took place. I declined both offers. I have also already ordered and paid for next season's season ticket. For many years I did some voluntary work for the club and the remuneration was enough to buy season tickets for myself and my son and a couple of halftime beers. Junior went on to film the youth teams and friendly games for the video analysts and received a similar remuneration package. So I do feel that I owe the club a bit. The beer (Amstel festival beer, about 0.1% abv, give or take) was absolute shite by the way.


----------



## MarkF (10 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It’s not often I can say this but, today is a good day to be a Swindon Town supporter.
> 
> Division 4 Champions, the first step on our path to global domination.



What a strange do the Eoin Doyle saga was, from the day he arrived at Valley Parade your ginger Pele was nothing but a lumpen clog footed oaf.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (10 Jun 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> With 9 league games and a cup final still to play, Utrecht offered a 15% discount on next season's season ticket or a commemorative T-shirt of the cup final that never took place. I declined both offers. I have also already ordered and paid for next season's season ticket. For many years I did some voluntary work for the club and the remuneration was enough to buy season tickets for myself and my son and a couple of halftime beers. Junior went on to film the youth teams and friendly games for the video analysts and received a similar remuneration package. So I do feel that I owe the club a bit. The beer (Amstel festival beer, about 0.1% abv, give or take) was absolute shite by the way.




Result! 
Just received this in an email from the club:


​
_Als dank voor het bestellen van je Seizoenkaart bied ik je een gratis warme worst aan bij de eerste thuiswedstrijd volledig met publiek. _

To thank me for ordering a season ticket the hot sausage man will give me a free hot sausage at the first home game with spectators.

Who says loyalty doesn't pay!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> What a strange do the Eoin Doyle saga was, from the day he arrived at Valley Parade your ginger Pele was nothing but a lumpen clog footed oaf.


Yes. I think the Brazil/Cruyff-esq ‘wonder football’ enjoyed at the County Ground last season suited his style, whereas a sore neck badly affected his performances for Bradford. Apparently caused by watching the ball constantly flying-by overhead.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jun 2020)

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...ue-clubs-loss-600m-finances-epl-a9556891.html

I think this news makes it inevitable that some clubs will go to the wall. They simply will not be able to afford to continue under crippling debts which will be made much, much worse by the march of this clampdown nonsense. It looks as though we'll be facing a radically different football structure if all this ever ends. There's talk of a regional Div 3 to completely replace Div 4 as in the post-war years. But that may well change completely and we'll have regional divisions all over the country.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...ue-clubs-loss-600m-finances-epl-a9556891.html
> 
> I think this news makes it inevitable that some clubs will go to the wall. They simply will not be able to afford to continue under crippling debts which will be made much, much worse by the march of this clampdown nonsense. It looks as though we'll be facing a radically different football structure if all this ever ends. There's talk of a regional Div 3 to completely replace Div 4 as in the post-war years. But that may well change completely and we'll have regional divisions all over the country.



With respect, I've heard and read similar all my life and we've lost very few football clubs and even those have been resurrected, Aldershot, Maidstone, Halifax, Accrington, Darlington, Chester & you can be sure Bury will be back next season.

I hardly watch the PL, the natural order has been cash skewed and there are far too many games televised games that I wouldn't watch if you paid me, I'll make a point of not missing Liverpool v Man U but Watford v Burnley, really? Personally, I believe they should go their own way and leave the Championship as PL2. I am sure I read that the crowds in L1, L2 & the National league were up? The way to go, is back in time, regionalise it and with play offs ending in north/south finals in a proper ground not a quarter full concrete bowl. Add on a salary cap and 3/4 promotion places from the National Leagues and there is great opportunity for the promotion of "real" and affordable to all football.


----------



## PaulB (11 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> With respect, I've heard and read similar all my life and we've lost very few football clubs and even those have been resurrected, Aldershot, Maidstone, Halifax, Accrington, Darlington, Chester & you can be sure Bury will be back next season.
> 
> I hardly watch the PL, the natural order has been cash skewed and there are far too many games televised games that I wouldn't watch if you paid me, I'll make a point of not missing Liverpool v Man U but Watford v Burnley, really? Personally, I believe they should go their own way and leave the Championship as PL2. I am sure I read that the crowds in L1, L2 & the National league were up? The way to go, is back in time, regionalise it and with play offs ending in north/south finals in a proper ground not a quarter full concrete bowl. Add on a salary cap and 3/4 promotion places from the National Leagues and there is great opportunity for the promotion of "real" and affordable to all football.


But these times are unprecedented I believe. OK, we had this on a bigger scale in 1918/19 but the world wasn't as reliant on financial growth as it is now and those clubs could only count on fans paying through the gate for running costs. Clubs are now in debt against future earnings but those earnings may not come and they will almost certainly be considerably lower than they previously expected. No, this is bigger than any of us have experienced in our lives. Some unexpected clubs may have to do a Rangers and appear under different guises. Personally, I'd love to see it at my club because there's nothing worse than the glory hunters who help spoil what they've gone to experience.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> But these times are unprecedented I believe. OK, we had this on a bigger scale in 1918/19 but the world wasn't as reliant on financial growth as it is now and those clubs could only count on fans paying through the gate for running costs. Clubs are now in debt against future earnings but those earnings may not come and they will almost certainly be considerably lower than they previously expected. No, this is bigger than any of us have experienced in our lives. Some unexpected clubs may have to do a Rangers and appear under different guises. Personally, I'd love to see it at my club because there's nothing worse than the glory hunters who help spoil what they've gone to experience.



The clubs won't just "go" though because the fans are the club. I've seen it locally at clubs I watch, Halifax and Farsley to name two who are in a better position than when they went bust. The lower leagues need to modernise and re-structure, it's silly Bradford playing Plymouth and putting a few £k in their coffers when we could be playing Halifax or York and giving them £80k + the same again to the towns boozers! I'd definitely like to see a split and the Football League go it alone, the opportunity is also there to admit in PL "B " teams for a hefty fee, benefiting everybody.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jun 2020)

My favourite La Liga gane, El Gran Derbi, Seville v Real Betis Balompie. 0-0 and no fans , what a pile of cack, I can't watch any more of it and will give the remaining PL games a miss.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> My favourite La Liga gane, El Gran Derbi, Seville v Real Betis Balompie. 0-0 and no fans , what a pile of cack, I can't watch any more of it and will give the remaining PL games a miss.


Sevilla 2-0 up. Seems to have got a bit more interesting.


----------



## MarkF (11 Jun 2020)

StuAff said:


> Sevilla 2-0 up. Seems to have got a bit more interesting.


 Not for me.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bagiPpYtWkg


----------



## StuAff (11 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> Not for me.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bagiPpYtWkg



OK, more interesting on the pitch at least.....

And if Pompey win promotion I couldn't care less if they do it behind closed doors...


----------



## Seevio (11 Jun 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> ... the hot sausage man will give me a free hot sausage...


Is this a euphemism?


----------



## PaulB (12 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> My favourite La Liga gane, El Gran Derbi, Seville v Real Betis Balompie. 0-0 and no fans , what a pile of cack, I can't watch any more of it and will give the remaining PL games a miss.


Yeah, I'm not going either! I just watched Liverpool beat Blackburn Rovers 6-0 at Anfield in a warm-up game and it was weird. Jurgen was sat entirely on his own on a little plastic chair with red/white tape on the floor marking his space that he couldn't leave and no one else could enter. He also had to wear a black face mask. The stands were cavernously empty and you even get some noise at reserve or youth games but nothing there. I don't think I like it since it's played without the very thing that makes it soul elevating - crowd participation.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Jun 2020)

I was just on the phone to a customer rep at sky the other day, dealing with a few issues but one of them was cancelling Sky Sports. 

He rushed to point out that the football is back, but I said that watching a game under the new conditions could never be even remotely appealing as a TV spectacle and he couldn't argue. I think it'll be a long time until I watch a game again, and I imagine it'll be the same for many.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jun 2020)

At least no excuses of being put off by fans behind the goal when a penalty is missed.


----------



## PaulB (12 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> At least no excuses of being put off by fans behind the goal when a penalty is missed.


That should act as a spur to a good footballer and proper man's man. You'd relish shoving their taunts down their throats.


----------



## MarkF (12 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> At least no excuses of being put off by fans behind the goal when a penalty is missed.



Augsburg striker blames missed penalty on lack of crowd noise

https://www.goal.com/en/news/augsbu...y-on-lack-of-crowd/1pyr8ricce9z01g69jj4zrw2ge


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2020)

Describing a 'saved' penalty as a miss really annoys me. Yes, I know technically it's correct, but for me it gives the keeper no credit for doing what is arguably the much harder job.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> Warnock will go anywhere, he said he'd go to L2 or wherever, to get the few games (12?) he needs to have managed a 1000 games. I like him and he's got funnier as he's got older, if any club needs a "push" to avoid relegation or get into the play offs, he's your man.
> 
> Linked with Ipswich now that their wheels have come off.



If that's Neil Warnock you're referring to then I agree. He's a good manager. Speaks well too.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> If that's Neil Warnock you're referring to then I agree. He's a good manager. Speaks well too.


Always liked him, the more so when he was doing a fine job at QPR with bugger all resources. Just found...







So, how's that going, 'board'?


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jun 2020)

Warnock once celebrated a sacking by opening a bottle of champagne. Was the 92/93 season (first season of the Premiership) and the previous season Warnock had signed Paul Rideout from Southampton for Notts County as he sought to establish the club in the old First Division. The chairman was oblivious initially to the agreed wages but when he found out Rideout was sold after just 11 appearances and 3 goals to Glasgow Rangers. Notts were relegated (40 pts) along with West Ham (38 pts) and Luton (42 pts) who were beaten on the last day of the season and leading to that pub quiz favourite of name the two clubs that were founders of the Premiership but have never played in it.


----------



## Slick (12 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Warnock once celebrated a sacking by opening a bottle of champagne. Was the 92/93 season (first season of the Premiership) and the previous season Warnock had signed Paul Rideout from Southampton for Notts County as he sought to establish the club in the old First Division. The chairman was oblivious initially to the agreed wages but when he found out Rideout was sold after just 11 appearances and 3 goals to Glasgow Rangers. Notts were relegated (40 pts) along with West Ham (38 pts) and Luton (42 pts) who were beaten on the last day of the season and leading to that pub quiz favourite of name the two clubs that were founders of the Premiership but have never played in it.


Interesting stat, wouldn't have known that.

As an aside, Paul Rideout was a cracking buy for Rangers.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jun 2020)

A stat that is annoying from that period is the one that lists Notts amongst clubs who have got into top flight through the playoffs only to be relegated at the first opportunity. Whilst correct it overlooks the fact Notts finished the 90/91 season 7 points ahead of their nearest playoff rivals so more correctly Notts were promoted despite the playoffs.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2020)

Full list of Premier League fixtures here -

https://www.theguardian.com/football/premierleague/fixtures


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Jun 2020)

Three little known facts about Swindon Town...

1. Paul Rideout (mentioned above) honed his skills at Swindon Town aged 16.

2. Swindon knocked Notts County out of the Football League. At the time Notts County were the world’s oldest football league club.

3. And finally, the most important fact... Swindon Town are the only Football League club in the England or Scotland with no letters from the word _Mackerel_ in their name.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2020)

Euro distraction/mourning from the BBC this morning, allowing fans to pick their all Euros XI, not an easy task.

Here's mine:






I can't remember who the commentators were, but the first time Pirlo destroyed England was hilarious as they assumed he was ancient and incapable. Sure, he never really moved beyond the centre circle, but he didn't have to.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> 3. And finally, the most important fact... Swindon Town are the only Football League club in the England or Scotland with no letters from the word _Mackerel_ in their name.



That is totawy wong - Jonathan Ross.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Full list of Premier League fixtures here -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/premierleague/fixtures


Has the neutral venues idea been canned now?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Jun 2020)

Not sure if this is the right thread, but very, very proud of Marcus Rashford today

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...able-marcus-rashfords-emotional-letter-to-mps

And as a City fan, I *never* thought I'd write that!


----------



## jowwy (15 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> Has the neutral venues idea been canned now?


yes i believe it has, liverpool have been granted permission to play all their home games at Anfield, totally the right decision


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2020)

Good to see football supporting BLM as the EPL gets back underway tonight. 

Everyone taking a knee at the whistle and 'Black Lives Matter' across both sides' tops.

It's easy to criticise the game, I know I do, but using arguably the biggest global sporting platform to make that statement is pretty massive.


----------



## Beebo (17 Jun 2020)

Yet more VAR controversy. 
The hawkeye goal mouth blunder was pretty poor for Sheffield Utd.
And the Villa goalkeeper is a massive cheat, as he knew it was a goal
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53086360


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> Yet more VAR controversy.
> The hawkeye goal mouth blunder was pretty poor for Sheffield Utd.
> And the Villa goalkeeper is a massive cheat, as he knew it was a goal
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53086360



Pat Nevin said something along the lines of "it must be so frustrating to be a referee and be told to rely on the technology only to have it fail".

I don't know what the official rule/guidance is, but surely if the referee thinks it's a goal then he gives it? And then checks if required or something? Although I suppose that doesn't work if the system hasn't worked. 

Daft system anyway. I was vaguely supportive when it was first introduced, but now I reckon it's a failed experiment and should be binned.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Everyone taking a knee at the whistle and 'Black Lives Matter' across both sides' tops.


Is it compulsory?


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is it compulsory?



I've no idea. 

But it would take a special kind of ignorance not to take part if it was something the rest of your team had agreed to do.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> if


If being the key word.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jun 2020)

Ultimate corruption. Sheff utd were robbed. Shocking.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> If being the key word.



Not really, no.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Everyone taking a knee at the whistle



I'm normally attuned to you Andy but...
What does that mean, to take a knee? Colin Kaepernick did it during a national anthem famously of course, and I fully get his reasoning there, but what does it mean when every player does it at a UK football match with no blind nationalism (I.e an anthem and flag) to rail against?

I do fear "taking a knee" has this week become the new "NHS clap". Show "something" so that at least you can say you were on side, maybe claim you did your bit. And the NHS still struggles into the future, whether you clapped or not. 
For previous years, see "I bought a poppy" while forces went underfunded and veterans slept on the street in cardboard. 

They still do, of course.


----------



## Inertia (18 Jun 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'm normally attuned to you Andy but...
> What does that mean, to take a knee? Colin Kaepernick did it during a national anthem famously of course, and I fully get his reasoning there, but what does it mean when every player does it at a UK football match with no blind nationalism (I.e an anthem and flag) to rail against?
> 
> I do fear "taking a knee" has this week become the new "NHS clap". Show "something" so that at least you can say you were on side, maybe claim you did your bit. And the NHS still struggles into the future, whether you clapped or not.
> ...


I dont think the NHS clap is really equivalent. 

Footballers are, to some, idols and people to be looked up to. For them to show solidarity, could do some good.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'm normally attuned to you Andy but...
> What does that mean, to take a knee? Colin Kaepernick did it during a national anthem famously of course, and I fully get his reasoning there, but what does it mean when every player does it at a UK football match with no blind nationalism (I.e an anthem and flag) to rail against?
> 
> I do fear "taking a knee" has this week become the new "NHS clap". Show "something" so that at least



Fair question.

The way I see it, it's become a symbol which has gone way beyond where it started. I reckon that most sports fans will know its significance and if they don't will learn fairly quickly. As I said on the other page, EPL players doing it raises the awareness of what it represents on a far more global scale than the NFL, which I see as being a good thing.

I disagree that there's no blind nationalism in this country, but that's perhaps too political for a football thread. And I don't think "taking a knee" is anything like the "NHS clap" which was fairly quickly hijacked by our government.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I disagree that there's no blind nationalism in this country.



Thanks Andy. 
To clarify, I didn't mean blind nationalism in the wider country (we have our own brand of mawkish, of course), I meant the anthem / flag worship that goes on at US Sports games. That was the perfect moment for Kapaernick to make a noble point. We don't have that chest clutching flag worship at league games so the start of a game of association football just struck me as an odd moment to make this kind of point. 
As you say, too political for a football thread so I'll just say thank for answering fully, I appreciate it.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Thanks Andy.
> To clarify, I didn't mean blind nationalism in the wider country (we have our own brand of mawkish, of course), I meant the anthem / flag worship that goes on at US Sports games. That was the perfect moment for Kapaernick to make a noble point. We don't have that chest clutching flag worship at league games so the start of a game of association football just struck me as an odd moment to make this kind of point.
> As you say, too political for a football thread so I'll just say thank for answering fully, I appreciate it.



No problem!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> But you could say clap for carers was hijacked from Spain where it started.



I suppose you could (it was happening in Italy, France and The Netherlands too), but I don't think the government's of those countries adopted it so cynically.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> Yet more VAR controversy.
> The hawkeye goal mouth blunder was pretty poor for Sheffield Utd.
> And the Villa goalkeeper is a massive cheat, as he knew it was a goal
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53086360


The goalkeeper was not a cheat, he played to the whistle and didn't challenge the referee's decision - something players are constantly criticised for doing. You can't have it both ways, if you have to accept the dodgy decisions which go against you you are entitled to take the ones that go in your favour.


----------



## downesy (18 Jun 2020)

We (villa) have had some right shite decisions over the course of this season,evens it self out apparently


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (18 Jun 2020)

downesy said:


> We (villa) have had some right shite decisions over the course of this season,evens it self out apparently



Crystal Palace away springs to mind


----------



## downesy (18 Jun 2020)

Aye the penalty incident


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> The goalkeeper was not a cheat, he played to the whistle and didn't challenge the referee's decision - something players are constantly criticised for doing. You can't have it both ways, if you have to accept the dodgy decisions which go against you you are entitled to take the ones that go in your favour.


If he knew the ball had crossed the line he was a cheat.

If he didn’t see it cross the line, then he’s correct to accept the referee‘s decision.

I’m sure he’d have been all over the referee had the decision gone against his team - just like always in the modern game. Sorry. Did I say game? I meant business.

Unfortunately, it’s a sad fact that cheating is rife in the modern game. Both sets of players play-acting in order to get an opponent sent off and gain an unfair advantage.

It isn’t limited to football, in cricket we have batsmen who don’t walk when they know they’ve edged the ball, and fielders who claim a invalid catch or an lbw just to put pressure on the umpires and batsmen.

The last piece of sportsmanship I remember in the Premiership was Paulo Di Caneo admitting to the referee that he hadn’t been touched after being awarded a penalty. That was a long time ago, but it’s moments like that which stick in my mind rather than the cheating antics of modern ‘Sportsmen’.

So, it seems like we‘ll have to put up with cheating in modern sport - but surely we don’t have to try and justify or condone it?


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> If he knew the ball had crossed the line he was a cheat.
> 
> If he didn’t see it cross the line, then he’s correct to accept the referee‘s decision.
> 
> ...



A regular foul is cheating. Is the Mr Di Canio you quote, the same facsist paragon of virtue who pushed a referee to the ground because he didn't like a decision? I condone the cheating and enjoy it, it all adds to the spectacle for me, spitting, rolling around in faux agony, bring it on, controversy is what I like. The last thing I want to watch is 22 earnest and honest footballers worrying about VAR.

I watched Norwich v Southampton tonight, it was like a training session. Or was it? I'd like to see stats to see whether it is the footballer or the viewer who is affected by the lack of a crowd. Was bleedin boring anyway.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2020)

Speaking of cheating this is a wild thread...


View: https://twitter.com/SlavaMalamud/status/1274042710081654784?s=19


----------



## Slick (20 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Speaking of cheating this is a wild thread...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/SlavaMalamud/status/1274042710081654784?s=19



Slava is not impressed is he. Only in Russia right enough.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> Slava is not impressed is he. Only in Russia right enough.



Must be a Rostov supporter.


----------



## Donger (20 Jun 2020)

Watched the Baggies v Blues game today. Lasted 20 minutes before having to hit the mute button. A continuous audio loop of 13 seconds of canned West Brom crowd noise drove me close to madness and left me pining for vuvuzelas. This will finally kill football if they keep it up.


----------



## Slick (20 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> Watched the Baggies v Blues game today. Lasted 20 minutes before having to hit the mute button. A continuous audio loop of 13 seconds of canned West Brom crowd noise drove me close to madness and left me pining for vuvuzelas. This will finally kill football if they keep it up.


I agree. Sat down to watch tonight's game and switched it off almost immediately.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

I will bravely sit through the LFC Vs Everton game (for several reasons).
Its Fathers day so to improve matters I have some.......
Single malts
Prawn cocktail
Fresh bread with Camembert
Red wine.
It will be tough but someone has to do it


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2020)

I can't say I'm overly bothered by the lack of crowds/atmosphere - as a Kilmarnock fan I've been used to this for some time.

I do think it will have a negative impact on the so called 'best league in the world' though, because it's clear just how much it relies on atmosphere. Sky's marketing folks must be sweating a bit...

The other thing I've noticed is that commentators are really struggling to say anything interesting about the games.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> The other thing I've noticed is that commentators are really struggling to say anything interesting about the games.


Yeah. But that’s not limited to post-Coronavirus.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yeah. But that’s not limited to post-Coronavirus.



This is true, and part of the reason I've always preferred listening to radio commentary, it's generally much better, on 5 Live at least.

The only pundit I've got any time for is Pat Nevin*. His analysis and contributions are miles ahead of everyone.

*It's taken me a long time to get there with him. He was my favourite player when I was a young Kilmarnock fan, to the point where I saved up enough to have 'Nevin 7' on the back of my brand new Killie top. The day I got home with it he signed for Motherwell. Devastated doesn't even come close.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jun 2020)

I'd love to see an option to mute the commentary but keep the crowd noise (Not that there is any at the moment). There are some sports where a knowledgeable commentator adds to the experience, and some where it is just a nuisance. Football is in the later category, the game moves too fast for meaningful insight and you are only being told what you can see for yourself.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2020)

Just watch MOTD couldn't really get excited by any of the games with the exception of Chilwells screamer . Just lacking the crowd atmosphere making the games a bit sterile


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2020)

Fifty years ago today the 1970 World Cup final took place.


Just thought i wouldn't let the anniversary go by without a mention!


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just watch MOTD couldn't really get excited by any of the games with the exception of Chilwells screamer . Just lacking the crowd atmosphere making the games a bit sterile





That was a cracking goal.That background noise sounded like a recording of annoyed wasps.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jun 2020)

Burnley “fans“ manage to soil themselves in public. Sad losers. 
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/burnley-white-lives-matter-banner_uk_5ef10e86c5b66877fc51e16e


----------



## Slick (22 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> Burnley “fans“ manage to soil themselves in public. Sad losers.
> https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/burnley-white-lives-matter-banner_uk_5ef10e86c5b66877fc51e16e


Bit harsh, all that took was 1 and every club in the land as at least one erse hole.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> Bit harsh, all that took was 1 and every club in the land as at least one erse hole.


It’s why I put fans in inverted commas. I didn’t mean to tar all Burnley fans with same brush.


----------



## Slick (22 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> It’s why I put fans in inverted commas. I didn’t mean to tar all Burnley fans with same brush.


Their teams rotten anyway.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> Burnley “fans“ manage to soil themselves in public. Sad losers.
> https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/burnley-white-lives-matter-banner_uk_5ef10e86c5b66877fc51e16e



FFS. Idiocy like that, when the platform football has is being used so positively is incredibly unhelpful.

Thankfully it shouldn't be difficult to discover who is responsible. But I do wonder why anyone would agree to display a banner like that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Thankfully it shouldn't be difficult to discover who is responsible.


What are you hoping happens to them,if they find out who flew the plane and who paid for the banner? They haven't committed a crime,they've voiced an opinion. Unless opinions are now 'thought crimes'.


----------



## Beebo (23 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> What are you hoping happens to them,if they find out who flew the plane and who paid for the banner? They haven't committed a crime,they've voiced an opinion. Unless opinions are now 'thought crimes'.


The article says they will get lifetime bans from Burnley's stadium if they can be identified.
It isnt a crime to have a racist opinion but fortunately it's becoming far less socially acceptable and football needs to be seen to act appropriately.


----------



## RoadRider400 (23 Jun 2020)

Beebo said:


> The article says they will get lifetime bans from Burnley's stadium if they can be identified.
> It isnt a crime to have a racist opinion but fortunately it's becoming far less socially acceptable and football needs to be seen to act appropriately.


Whilst I dont agree with what they did and yes they could well be racist given they have done this. I am struggling to see how this specific incident of putting "white lives matter" on a banner is racist.

Regardless I agree the lifetime ban is the right course of action.


----------



## PaulB (23 Jun 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Whilst I dont agree with what they did and yes they could well be racist given they have done this. I am struggling to see how this specific incident of putting "white lives matter" on a banner is racist.



It's not 'racist', it's fascist, the white lives matter slogan having been brought into existence by a neo-nazi group in the USA for such purposes. 

It's a total embarrassment living in this area right now. I see the broad support for this action in the letters section of the Lancashire Telegraph website. I'm not from here - thankfully - so not tarnished with the same brush myself but have to live amongst them and hear (although not much lately since all the places of entertainment are shut) their neanderthal opinions. My wife works amongst them and is alarmed that some highly educated people express similar views themselves. As she is the big boss though, she's in the fortunate position of being able to oversee who moves up the ladder and who doesn't. She's bright enough to not reveal her hand in her day-to-day dealings.


----------



## GetFatty (23 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> It's not 'racist', it's fascist, the white lives matter slogan having been brought into existence by a neo-nazi group in the USA for such purposes.
> 
> It's a total embarrassment living in this area right now. I see the broad support for this action in the letters section of the Lancashire Telegraph website. I'm not from here - thankfully - so not tarnished with the same brush myself but have to live amongst them and hear (although not much lately since all the places of entertainment are shut) their neanderthal opinions. My wife works amongst them and is alarmed that some highly educated people express similar views themselves. As she is the big boss though, she's in the fortunate position of being able to oversee who moves up the ladder and who doesn't. She's bright enough to not reveal her hand in her day-to-day dealings.


That's a bit harsh. I'm from Nelson originally and although there are neanderthals there (across the races I might add) there are similar numbers where I currently live in SE London. East Lancashire suffered badly during the 80's which caused quite a lot of the issues seen today


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jun 2020)

Unfortunately, "Black lives matter" opens the door to stupid or malicious comments inferring that those saying it think white lives don't. "Black lives matter too" would have been better IMO.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## jowwy (25 Jun 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 532309


nope its definitely


----------



## jowwy (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## VelvetUnderpants (25 Jun 2020)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 532435


Congratulations, truly an amazing team. I am now hoping Klopp will play his youth team again against Villa so we have another chance of winning


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Congratulations, truly an amazing team. I am now hoping Klopp will play his youth team again against Villa so we have another chance of winning



Watching MOTD and the stats about 8 of their starting 11 being so consistent is pretty incredible.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2020)

Slightly hungover this morning.
I really wanted my son to see LFC lift it before I popped my cloggs.
A good night.
Ready to go back now


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jun 2020)

Yehbut they’ve never won the Anglo-Italian Cup.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/DeludedBrendan/status/1276438060348116992?s=19


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Watching MOTD and the stats about 8 of their starting 11 being so consistent is pretty incredible.
> 
> View attachment 532441



View: https://youtu.be/wfNrXhF4Cy4


----------



## gavgav (28 Jun 2020)

Little did I know, as a 13 year old Liverpool fan, that I’d wait another 30 years to see them lift a league title, after winning it in 1990. Massively deserved, a wonderful season.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jun 2020)

A real let-down of a win in the league though. Apart from the very last one Liverpool won (where I was stuck in a lift while it happened), I'd seen six title wins and when I say six, I don't mean I saw them on the telly or anything, I mean I was in the stadium (Wolves, Stamford Bridge and Anfield) when a captain of Liverpool lifted the title. One time was as mean as filthy Brian Clough could make it because he refused to give the trophy back to the FA claiming he was having it cleaned! Graeme Souness had to lift a trophy made of papier mache instead. 

So this one - winning while not even playing - was a particularly shabby way to end the thirty year drought for this title.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> A real let-down of a win in the league though. Apart from the very last one Liverpool won (where I was stuck in a lift while it happened), I'd seen six title wins and when I say six, I don't mean I saw them on the telly or anything, I mean I was in the stadium (Wolves, Stamford Bridge and Anfield) when a captain of Liverpool lifted the title. One time was as mean as filthy Brian Clough could make it because he refused to give the trophy back to the FA claiming he was having it cleaned! Graeme Souness had to lift a trophy made of papier mache instead.
> 
> So this one - winning while not even playing - was a particularly shabby way to end the thirty year drought for this title.


how can winning a title by 23pts be shabby..........


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2020)

jowwy said:


> how can winning a title by 23pts be shabby..........



Great result for Liverpool - thoroughly deserved too. Best team in the EPL at the moment and by a considerable margin.

Chelsea Fan (still remembering the double-header in April 2009 ).


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Great result for Liverpool - thoroughly deserved too. Best team in the EPL at the moment and by a considerable margin.
> 
> Chelsea Fan (still remembering the double-header in April 2009 ).


i remember the one in 2005 ............


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2020)

jowwy said:


> i remember the one in 2005 ............



Ah yes; back in the days before goal line technology.


----------



## GetFatty (29 Jun 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ah yes; back in the days before goal line technology.


Ooh not that anyone is bitter


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Ooh not that anyone is bitter



It was a travesty - I still can't sleep at nights thinking about it. 

Mind you, it pales into insignificance compared to Ovebro's antics.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jun 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It was a travesty - I still can't sleep at nights thinking about it.



In what way was it a travesty? When you remember that there would have to have been a sending off for handball and they'd gone down to ten men, any travesty was in Chelsea's favour.


----------



## gavgav (29 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> A real let-down of a win in the league though. Apart from the very last one Liverpool won (where I was stuck in a lift while it happened), I'd seen six title wins and when I say six, I don't mean I saw them on the telly or anything, I mean I was in the stadium (Wolves, Stamford Bridge and Anfield) when a captain of Liverpool lifted the title. One time was as mean as filthy Brian Clough could make it because he refused to give the trophy back to the FA claiming he was having it cleaned! Graeme Souness had to lift a trophy made of papier mache instead.
> 
> So this one - winning while not even playing - was a particularly shabby way to end the thirty year drought for this title.


Not sure shabby is the word I’d use, after this season! Considering 3 months ago I thought Covid had stopped us winning it, I’ll take it.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jun 2020)

gavgav said:


> Not sure shabby is the word I’d use, after this season! Considering 3 months ago I thought Covid had stopped us winning it, I’ll take it.




We'll all take it but look at what some of our fans have felt the need to do: to commune with like-minded spirits to find some way of celebrating as best they can under extremely trying conditions. Shabby is exactly the emotion I'm feeling so I'm standing by it. It's like the difference between honeymoon connubial bliss with one's bride and a bout of guilty onanism. If the lockdown had only come two weeks later or if we'd beaten Elton John's lads, we'd have been there to see it happen but thirty years of hurt relived like that was the least ecstatic way of bringing it home to where it belongs. 

It's not so much for myself because I've seen it plenty of times but particularly for my eldest son who's never seen or witnessed the sheer joy of our boys running round the pitch with our rightful trophy. Years and years of laps of honour (or dis-honour as we called some of them) at the last home match where his sacrifices had come to nothing (okay, there were UEFA cups, league cups, FA cups and European cups aplenty for him but the righteous one was always missing).


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2020)

It is certainly a flat end to the season. Watching televised matches in empty stadiums is a rather soul less experience and the players seem to lack their normal urgency too.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (30 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> It is certainly a flat end to the season. Watching televised matches in empty stadiums is a rather soul less experience and the players seem to lack their normal urgency too.



I absolutely agree with the lack of urgency. Some of the Villa players need a cattle prod up the *rse to get them going. I can deal with relegation again, what I cannot abide are players who give up when we go a goal down i.e. against Wolves, its as if they think the are on the training ground still.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> i remember the one in 2005 ............


I have the CD and sometimes watch it. It still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

gavgav said:


> Little did I know, as a 13 year old Liverpool fan, that I’d wait another 30 years to see them lift a league title, after winning it in 1990. Massively deserved, a wonderful season.


I was priviledged to see them live in the 60s/70s/80s when they "swept all before them".
My wish for years was for my son to see them win the league.
So......yes, my wish has come about but its a bit flat.
It will be memorable but for some sad reasons.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

The Foxes hit the back of the net three times. Vardy on one hundred goals


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jul 2020)

The current matches generally do not show the the vastly overhyped Premiership as being any different to the games offered in other leagues; be it two clueless teams playing, one team dominating an opposition who are beyond clueless or a game only memorable for the 30seconds of a moment of brilliance. A NHS etc tribute mural has been put on the outside of Meadow Lane as the National League Play-Off semi-final approaches. Not much chance based on previous play-off form for Notts and the football league can must likely expect the arrival of the bookies favourites, Harrogate Town, in which case there will be a rapid removal of their plastic pitch and opposition teams complaining about the limited supply of tickets available at that plainly non-league ground. The only times Notts have been promoted through the play-offs Neil Warnock was manager and they finished the season in the top play-off place 7 points clear of the next team (1989/90 old Div 3 and the following season old Div 2) so both times were promoted despite the play-offs.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was priviledged to see them live in the 60s/70s/80s when they "swept all before them".
> My wish for years was for my son to see them win the league.
> So......yes, my wish has come about but its a bit flat.
> It will be memorable but for some sad reasons.


Let’s hope we can repeat it next season and that fans will be allowed back to see it. I’ve not been to see them live (other than as a Shrewsbury fan against the kids, in the FA Cup, which doesn’t count) for about 4 years now, as tickets have become harder to get. Must try again next season.


----------



## Rocky (5 Jul 2020)

gavgav said:


> Let’s hope we can repeat it next season and that fans will be allowed back to see it. I’ve not been to see them live (other than as a Shrewsbury fan against the kids, in the FA Cup, which doesn’t count) for about 4 years now, as tickets have become harder to get. Must try again next season.


My nephew is a season ticket holder at Liverpool. His father is a season ticket holder at Norwich. On average, they are having a middling season between them.


----------



## PaulB (5 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> The current matches generally do not show the the vastly overhyped Premiership as being any different to the games offered in other leagues; be it two clueless teams playing, one team dominating an opposition who are beyond clueless or a game only memorable for the 30seconds of a moment of brilliance. A NHS etc tribute mural has been put on the outside of Meadow Lane as the National League Play-Off semi-final approaches. Not much chance based on previous play-off form for Notts and the football league can must likely expect the arrival of the bookies favourites, Harrogate Town, in which case there will be a rapid removal of their plastic pitch and opposition teams complaining about the limited supply of tickets available at that plainly non-league ground. The only times Notts have been promoted through the play-offs Neil Warnock was manager and they finished the season in the top play-off place 7 points clear of the next team (1989/90 old Div 3 and the following season old Div 2) so both times were promoted despite the play-offs.
> View attachment 534238


I once officiated at Meadow Lane and have to admit, I favoured the home side. In fact, (music) I was a linesman for the County.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

A question for you all.
Do you think Rangers can catch or overtake
Celtic ?
Just read an article from an ex player saying Stevie G will not leave until he wins the league.
Failing some wealthy people doing a Chelsea/Man City I can't see it happening any time soon.
I would like to see it.....just to even things up, just cant see it though.
What think you?


----------



## Slick (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you all.
> Do you think Rangers can catch or overtake
> Celtic ?
> Just read an article from an ex player saying Stevie G will not leave until he wins the league.
> ...


Obviously I am a big fan and that obviously means not everyone will agree with my sentiments and furthermore, any fan can easily point to results over the past 9 years, but as we all know, past performances are no guarantee of future success. My opinion was that he assembled a squad capable of doing it last season, albeit the first team was a pretty thin blue line but I identified Rangers winning the new year game in Celtics own back yard as the perfect yardstick to show we were capable of going on to finally lift the title, which we did and I don't think that should be underestimated as an achievement to go into the winter break on top. This is where our interpretation is likely to diverge, as quite rightly, Celtic fans will feel that their quality saw them push on from there and string an impressive run of results together but Rangers fans feel that Stevie made a huge error during the winter getaway when he disciplined half the squad for nights out but not his favourites and he lost the dressing room in the second half of the season so we will never know the potential of that particular squad. That's not meant to take anything away from Celtic as they cruised well ahead and I tip my hat to them, although I was always confident we would take them home and away before the season finished which wasn't always the case in previous seasons. 
This season is another thing altogether, when will it start, will there be fans, will all the clubs still be around to finish the season, will there be league reconstruction, will there be SPL reconstruction and how will the current legal challenges be finished and what effect will that have on the entire landscape up here? There will be other questions that need answering but that's just a few off the top of my head. We have also signed a couple of new boys who haven't quite captured the imagination yet but it's early days and the long and short of it is, this is Stevies last chance for success, this season is do or die for him and dropping silly points away from home can not be accepted this season. 

Other opinions are available.


----------



## MarkF (6 Jul 2020)

I think there's still a gulf and this is illuminates it, Celtic are hoping to keep Fraser Forster whilst Rangers have just signed Jon McLaughlin, a L1/L2 keeper bombed out by Phil Parkinson...again. Rangers time will come again, it always does,


----------



## Slick (6 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> I think there's still a gulf and this is illuminates it, Celtic are hoping to keep Fraser Forster whilst Rangers have just signed Jon McLaughlin, a L1/L2 keeper bombed out by Phil Parkinson...again. Rangers time will come again, it always does,


You may be overlooking the rest of our goalkeeping staff.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2020)

I'd be surprised if Forster stays at Celtic, he must be incredibly bored during matches. 

Only reason I can see him staying is to be part of ten in a row, which I reckon will probably happen. Rangers have improved a fair bit, but are totally reliant on Morelos for goals.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Jul 2020)

Just watched MoTD - three matches, three terrible VAR decisions. What are they on?


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2020)

The penalty against Villa was pathetic if anything it was foul against us,but hey ho the circus goes on


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Jul 2020)

downesy said:


> The penalty against Villa was pathetic if anything it was foul against us,but hey ho the circus goes on


I can only commend your calmness in the circs. Speaking as a neutral, I didn't see any 'if anything' about it.






It was proper horrible, and the assailant got a penalty. From a professional, with unlimited time and a choice of camera angles. I mean, seriously?


----------



## PaulB (10 Jul 2020)

It's hard to ignore what's happening here. The powers that run the Premier League want Manchester United in the Champions League at the expense of Sheffield United and Wolves. It's almost as if Howard Webb had some supervisory position at Stockley Park isn't it?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Jul 2020)

downesy said:


> The penalty against Villa was pathetic if anything it was foul against us,but hey ho the circus goes on



The penalty was abysmal and how VAR supported the refs decision is beyond me, saying that the second goal was awful defending by Mings, yet again. Overall we thoroughly deserved to lose even with the bad penalty decision. Unless we win the next two games out of the four remaining we are relegated.


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2020)

Think we're gone already to be honest, I see no fight in this team.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Jul 2020)

Solskjaer's comments on that were shocking, he basically said that if a player jumps into the air it's definitely a foul if you get under him as he lands.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Jul 2020)

downesy said:


> Think we're gone already to be honest, I see no fight in this team.



I agree, the team and Jack's body language the last couple of games has not been great and he is the captain, only Douglas Louiz has really shown any fight. If we are relegated, will Smith be fired or will they keep him in the hope he will bring us straight back up with the help of money from the sale of Grealish, Louiz, possibly McGinn and Mings, hopefully Mings. 

In my opinion Smith strikes me as a nice guy, but I do not think he is a Premier league manager, Villa should have sacked him when we lost to Watford in December. Its time for a change at the helm. The question is who.


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2020)

Jack's gone I would think, Ming's & Mcginn I think will stay , as for Smith nice guy out of his depth in the premier League. I think we need a total reset and rebuild, so Messi in as player manager


----------



## MarkF (10 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I'd be surprised if Forster stays at Celtic, he must be incredibly bored during matches.



Probably as bored as me, might just stick with Stennie next season.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Probably as bored as me, might just stick with Stennie next season.



Steady on...


----------



## The Crofted Crest (11 Jul 2020)

Jack Charlton (85) has died.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Jul 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Jack Charlton (85) has died.


A real giant in the game. A great player and a true character.

I was lucky enough as a teenager to attend his testimonial, Leeds United V Celtic.
It was a great occasion , despite both teams having lost their cup finals a few days earlier.

My best memories of it are around big Jack going off early on and being replaced by a very raw Gordon McQueen.
Jock Stein immediately moved Jimmy Johnstone in off the wing to torture the big fella.
Superb entertainment as McQueen ended up hardly knowing what way he was shooting.

RIP Jack


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

I see City have had their 2 year ban overturned and the fine reduced from £30M to £10M.
Nothing dodgy and no back handers there then .


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I see City have had their 2 year ban overturned and the fine reduced from £30M to £10M.
> Nothing dodgy and no back handers there then .


I'm sure it was all independently verified


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jul 2020)

Chelsea and Leicester may have given Man U 3rd place yesterday, not many games left.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2020)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2020)

Capped by a Fergie time equaliser for Saints. 

I think it's fair to say that's a decent day for the blue side of Manchester.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Capped by a Fergie time equaliser for Saints.
> 
> I think it's fair to say that's a decent day for the blue side of Manchester.


Nice to see it going the other way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2020)

I've deliberately kept out of here.

COME ON. LEEDS SCUM ARE BACK


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jul 2020)

Congratulations.
Dirty leeds as we used to call them in the seventies mind you they were a very good team.

Right i'm off to see if we can get a result against watford and a step towards staying in the prem and playing you next season.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2020)

Reading about Leeds reminded me about Jermaine Beckford, who I'd sort of forgotten. I hadn't realised he'd retired, but then I thought he was a lot younger than 35!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've deliberately kept out of here.
> 
> COME ON. LEEDS SCUM ARE BACK



Leeds. The Millwall of the North.

[Edit: welcome back, it doesn't seem right without you]


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Leeds. The Millwall of the North.


 Wash your mouth out son.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wash your mouth out son.



You were too quick and missed my edit!


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jul 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Congratulations.
> Dirty leeds as we used to call them in the seventies mind you they were a very good team.
> 
> Right i'm off to see if we can get a result against watford and a step towards staying in the prem and playing you next season.


Holy moley, three nil up after half an hour


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2020)

So @Supersuperleeds was right this was their year 
But he has been saying in it for 4 years


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> So @Supersuperleeds was right this was their year
> But he has been saying in it for 4 years



I might be a little bit p**sed

SUPER SUPER LEEDS


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jul 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Holy moley, three nil up after half an hour


Even at 3-0 i'm not getting carried away yet joe.
As you know we have a tendency to shoot ourselves in the foot.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jul 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Even at 3-0 i'm not getting carried away yet joe.
> As you know we have a tendency to shoot ourselves in the foot.


I just replied to a mate's text in that vein. I pointed out that I was at Upton Park in around 1967 when we were 3-0 up against Stoke at half time and lost 3-4! and that was with over a quarter of the World Cup winners in the team. 

It's on Youtube somewhere if you can bear it.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2020)

Watford have pulled one back West Ham fans...


----------



## PaulB (18 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wash your mouth out son.




They've found that kid who found everlasting fame by having the saddest coupon and crying when Leeds were relegated 16 years ago and interviewed him on the BBC this morning! He's 27/8 now and lives in Shropshire and gets recognised in the supermarket from showing natural emotion and summing up the sadness of Leeds' fans from all that time ago!


----------



## Venod (18 Jul 2020)

Just a video for the Leeds fans.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfsGl5kKgsI


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2020)

Pleased for Leeds, they may well be joined by the mighty Brentford


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (18 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Pleased for Leeds, they may well be joined by the mighty Brentford
> View attachment 536699



I am hoping Brentford get automatic promotion. From a Villa fan


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2020)




----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJNyr7-qXfc


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2020)

So city have now been destroyed in the premier league and are out of the fa cup. So why are they favourites for the champions league and favourites for next years premier league?

I mean they have lost 9 league games this year, klopp has only lost 4 in the last two seasons, won the champions league last year and the league at a canter this year...........so why the pep and city love in??


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

I must be missing the City love in - this is the top article on the BBC's football section:







As the likeliest English club to reach the quarter finals, it's pretty natural that the media here would rate their chances.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> So city have now been destroyed in the premier league and are out of the fa cup. So why are they favourites for the champions league and favourites for next years premier league?
> 
> I mean they have lost 9 league games this year, klopp has only lost 4 in the last two seasons, won the champions league last year and the league at a canter this year...........so why the pep and city love in??



I see them as an outsider that the cartel of big clubs (inc Liverpool) don't like, they've rocked the boat so I hope they win the CL. A nice kit and good football helps too.

Pleased to see Leeds back at the top, I often regret being the only member of the family not to support them, Bradford City was not a better choice.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jul 2020)

Watford have sacked Nigel Pearson after seven months in charge. They were rock bottom when he took the job in December and he has guided them to within a point of safety.

Yet another club with a board full of retards in charge. I suppose they are waiting for Pep to resign from City to take the job, or maybe Brian Clough the come back from the dead and fancy living in Watford.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Watford have sacked Nigel Pearson after seven months in charge. They were rock bottom when he took the job in December and he has guided them to within a point of safety.
> 
> Yet another club with a board full of retards in charge. I suppose they are waiting for Pep to resign from City to take the job, or maybe Brian Clough the come back from the dead and fancy living in Watford.


If that's for football reasons it's unbelievable . As a foxes fan Pearson will also be a hero to us ,but he comes across as very strange at times and can certainly upset people with his blunt manner


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I notice Fati and Messi have scored for Barcelona today. Wonder if any of the other Mr. Men will get on the score sheet?



Mr. Chatterbox is about as close as I can think of for Suarez.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

Chelsea Arsenal final, going to be another strange first with no fans.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2020)

Quite enjoyed tonight’s game. Is this water break going to be an ongoing thing?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Chelsea Arsenal final, going to be another strange first with no fans.


Arsenal'll be used to an empty stadium.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite enjoyed tonight’s game. Is this water break going to be an ongoing thing?


Certainly not in Perth Mo.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Arsenal'll be used to an empty stadium.


Can't get used to it myself. Keep thinking it might be different when my own team get going in anger.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> So city have now been destroyed in the premier league and are out of the fa cup. So why are they favourites for the champions league and favourites for next years premier league?
> 
> I mean they have lost 9 league games this year, klopp has only lost 4 in the last two seasons, won the champions league last year and the league at a canter this year...........so why the pep and city love in??



Love in! Ha. AndyRM has already addressed that one so I'll not guild the lily. City are far from loved... who do you credit that love in with though, give us a clue. Have you seen odds at a bookie that have gripped you?

Destroyed? Do you mean Man City weren't as consistent and as good as Liverpool? Nobody was you complete flan, you did it! You won! Congratulations, you were by far the best team in the PL this year! Yay!
Stop concentrating on derision, enjoy your win for God's sake! My goodness, nobody does hubris quite like a Liverpool fan do they?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Jul 2020)

Well, I'd been hoping for an all Manchester final. At least I cursed Utd as well as City. 

Probably for the best though, I'd have been gutted to have to watch that on TV with no crowd.


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Love in! Ha. AndyRM has already addressed that one so I'll not guild the lily. City are far from loved... who do you credit that love in with though, give us a clue. Have you seen odds at a bookie that have gripped you?
> 
> Destroyed? Do you mean Man City weren't as consistent and as good as Liverpool? Nobody was you complete flan, you did it! You won! Congratulations, you were by far the best team in the PL this year! Yay!
> Stop concentraring on derision, enjoy your win for God's sake! My goodness, nobody does hubris quite like a Liverpool fan do they?


Nope they were destroyed.......lost 9 games and drew 3, so had nothing to do with consistencey.
no fan does hate more than a Utd, city, arsenal, Chelsea et all fan, especially when Liverpool win trophies.......they spent 30yrs poking the lion and then cry like babies when we celebrate and win trophies.......I’ve hade to put with utd fans singing 20 times since they won the league in 2012 and then say we‘ve only won it once, when we finally get it in our hands and tell us we are on a par with Blackburn and Leicester, nothing but a bunch of idiots....and as for city, it’s got nothing to do with trying to break into the cart el of elite teams, it’s just they’ve done it by cheating FFP and everyone knows it.....

and as for the name calling, I’ll rise above that one and put it back to we’re it came from.

But yup we are champions of Europe, the world and of the premier league and you will here it just as much as we have heard it from city, Utd, arsenal and Chelsea fans for years............fancy spending 20+ years chasing Liverpool and yet still only one title above us, but 3 major trophy wins behind us. Rightfully back in our perch.........


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

Probably just as well Roy Keane wasn't a pundit tonight, he'd have had an aneurysm about De Gea. 

As a neutral only really watching these games for lack of any other football, I reckon that's probably the most entertaining one I've seen since the restart (although I was listening to the cricket during the first half).

I hope Bailly is alright, his injury looked nasty.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I notice Fati and Messi have scored for Barcelona today. Wonder if any of the other Mr. Men will get on the score sheet?



I think it was late 80's when Bradford had Benn, Scargill & Heseltine in the same team. Shortly before we had a midfield duo of (Greg & Peter) Abbot & Costello.

Are there stats I can view for pre & post lockdown PL footie? The intensity to me does not seem to be there, it's like training sessions, or maybe it not & I am just bored without crowds.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> I think it was late 80's when Bradford had Benn, Scargill & Heseltine in the same team. Shortly before we had a midfield duo of (Greg & Peter) Abbot & Costello.
> 
> Are there stats I can view for pre & post lockdown PL footie? The intensity to me does not seem to be there, it's like training sessions, or maybe it not & I am just bored without crowds.


On a recent BBC programme not sure if Motd or football focus they show a quick premier League table post lockdown when discussing Leicester we were 12th . I think Man City were top .


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> On a recent BBC programme not sure if Motd or football focus they show a quick premier League table post lockdown when discussing Leicester we were 12th . I think Man City were top .


Utd are top post lockdown.....having drawn 2......city have lost 2, Liverpool lost 2 and drawn 1


----------



## MarkF (19 Jul 2020)

I was looking for stats for intensity, running, sprints, distance covered etc. I only saw the last 10 mins of Man U v Chelsea and at 0-3 the game was up, but still, it looked well lame. The only team I have seen looking like they were up for it is Leeds, everybody else seems to be half paced.


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> I was looking for stats for intensity, running, sprints, distance covered etc. I only saw the last 10 mins of Man U v Chelsea and at 0-3 the game was up, but still, it looked well lame. The only team I have seen looking like they were up for it is Leeds, everybody else seems to be half paced.


Maybe cause Leeds were fighting for promotion to the premier league after 16yrs in the wilderness........city started post lockdown we’ll, thinking they had a remote chance of catching liverpool, but it went belly up after losing to Chelsea and bottling the chase at the 3rd hurdle, then also lost to southampton. Utd have been on an a bit of an unbeaten run, which saw them go from 5th to 5th, but that run ended today against an half decent Chelsea team who wanted it more and Utd believing the hype that they where back (whatever that means)......the rest of the prem post lockdown has been quite dire in terms of performance, even the champions have lost 2 games having only lost 2 in nearly 20 months.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> Nope they were destroyed.......lost 9 games and drew 3, so had nothing to do with consistencey.
> no fan does hate more than a Utd, city, arsenal, Chelsea et all fan, especially when Liverpool win trophies.......they spent 30yrs poking the lion and then cry like babies when we celebrate and win trophies.......I’ve hade to put with utd fans singing 20 times since they won the league in 2012 and then say we‘ve only won it once, when we finally get it in our hands and tell us we are on a par with Blackburn and Leicester, nothing but a bunch of idiots....and as for city, it’s got nothing to do with trying to break into the cart el of elite teams, it’s just they’ve done it by cheating FFP and everyone knows it.....
> 
> and as for the name calling, I’ll rise above that one and put it back to we’re it came from.
> ...



Jesus, you're just hateful mate. Ask yourself why nobody likes a scouser when he wins... then just look above. Never happy, always full of hate for others.


----------



## PaulB (20 Jul 2020)

The funniest thing I saw yesterday was....Harry McGuire! How much?


And Jowwy is the worst let-down anything Liverpool FC-related on here.


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Jesus, you're just hateful mate. Ask yourself why nobody likes a scouser when he wins... then just look above. Never happy, always full of hate for others.


Truth hurts doesn’t it........not just scousers people hate when they win, they hate the mancs, the citizens, the chelski, the gunners....et all. We are are a country that vilifies winners of all shapes, sizes and forms.

you only have to look at the hatred that eludes on this site........they hate wiggins, froome, team sky, ineos, Armstrong, landa, valverde,...the list goes on and this is a cycling website.

as for me being the worst thing about scousers, some people need to look in the mirror and look at what’s looking back in the mirror, before they start pointing fingers of hate at others......


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2020)

I see we have a few snowflakes on the footy thread......happy to abuse people, but not happy being told the truth.....


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jul 2020)

@jowwy can you rein it in a bit your being to spoil this thread


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> @jowwy can you rein it in a bit your being to spoil this thread


Rein what in???


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2020)

I'm not normally one for thinking this way, but I'm actually quite glad Watford got hammered earlier. Say what you like about Pearson, but getting that side to where they are, from where they were and sacking him with 2 games to go? Disgraceful.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 Jul 2020)

I think I need a lie down after Villa's 1-0 win over the Gunners. I was constantly thinking we are going to inevitably shoot ourselves in the foot, but no, not only did we hold on but I thought we played really well.

Its in our hands now. Bring on the Hammers.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not normally one for thinking this way, but I'm actually quite glad Watford got hammered earlier. Say what you like about Pearson, but getting that side to where they are, from where they were and sacking him with 2 games to go? Disgraceful.



Has to be another reason other than the results then. I think they are down now and I'm happy to see Bournemouth & Watford down because with Villa staying up & Leeds arriving it's a good deal for the PL which had too many low interest games.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Has to be another reason other than the results then. I think they are down now and I'm happy to see Bournemouth & Watford down because with Villa staying up & Leeds arriving it's a good deal for the PL which had too many low interest games.



Money will almost certainly be involved somewhere.

Pleased for Villa as my mate is a fan, despite being from the Boro. Back when he was a teenager they had some sort of kid for a quid promo at the Riverside, if you were an away fan, so he pretended to be purely to annoy his mates and decided to stick with it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I think I need a lie down after Villa's 1-0 win over the Gunners. I was constantly thinking we are going to inevitably shoot ourselves in the foot, but no, not only did we hold on but I thought we played really well.
> 
> Its in our hands now. Bring on the Hammers.


Long as you don't win 13-0 if we don't get a point off Man U tonight.


----------



## jowwy (22 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not normally one for thinking this way, but I'm actually quite glad Watford got hammered earlier. Say what you like about Pearson, but getting that side to where they are, from where they were and sacking him with 2 games to go? Disgraceful.


isnt that same as what liecester did to him aswell??


----------



## jowwy (22 Jul 2020)

i bet @PaulB is on his way to anfield now, outside waiting for the chelsea game and to celebrate with all his fellow scousers...........


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> isnt that same as what liecester did to him aswell??


Maybe something went on behind the scenes that made his position untenable (And you can bet the tabloids have been digging) but to sack your manager with two vital games to go is madness. Particularly as he has taken them from relegation certs to a club with at least a fighting chance of staying up in six months.


----------



## jowwy (22 Jul 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Maybe something went on behind the scenes that made his position untenable (And you can bet the tabloids have been digging) but to sack your manager with two vital games to go is madness. Particularly as he has taken them from relegation certs to a club with at least a fighting chance of staying up in six months.


Totally agree....something either isn’t right with him ( 2nd sacking while avoiding relegation) or the clubs are deluded in their expectations


----------



## PaulB (22 Jul 2020)

First game tonight - CAAAHHHMMM ON VE 'AMMERS

Second game - surprisingly, a win for either side suits me  Liverpool win is a Liverpool win, Chelsea win (combined with putative 'Ammers victory) Liverpool get the trophy given off KMD and the Champions League is less likely to be infested by Salford Rangers next season.

It's like a double-headed coin, really!

Oh, and while you're waiting, have a go at this 
View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/stepheash/the-only-one-premier-league


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> First game tonight - CAAAHHHMMM ON VE 'AMMERS
> 
> Second game - surprisingly, a win for either side suits me  Liverpool win is a Liverpool win, Chelsea win (combined with putative 'Ammers victory) Liverpool get the trophy given off KMD and the Champions League is less likely to be infested by Salford Rangers next season.
> 
> ...



Given WH are safe hope you don't mind if I go for a man u and liverpool win?


----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> First game tonight - CAAAHHHMMM ON VE 'AMMERS
> 
> Second game - surprisingly, a win for either side suits me  Liverpool win is a Liverpool win, Chelsea win (combined with putative 'Ammers victory) Liverpool get the trophy given off KMD and the Champions League is less likely to be infested by Salford Rangers next season.
> 
> ...




02.53 easy peasy.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Given WH are safe hope you don't mind if I go for a man u and liverpool win?


I've supported West Ham for too long to believe they're safe till it is a mathematical certainty.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2020)

Exciting last Championship games, Brentford needing to better West Broms result to go up but losing to Barnsley, but the latter now going down due to Luton beating Blackburn whilst also condemnding Charlton who are getting spanked at Leeds. Be cracking last 45 mins.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2020)

Do Wigan have a 12 point deduction for going into Admin which will save Barnsley


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (22 Jul 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've supported West Ham for too long to believe they're safe till it is a mathematical certainty.



Its going to be a tough game for Villa on Sunday, we will need another class performance to stand a chance of winning. I watched the West Ham v Man U game and I thought West Ham looked far more likely to score the winner.

My hope is now the hammers are safe the players will be thinking more of their summer break than beating us , unlikely with Moyes in charge.

Its going to be an incredibly nervy 90 minutes.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Jul 2020)

I hear they are going to remake The Great Escape, starring the players of Luton Town FC.!

What a last few games!


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> isnt that same as what liecester did to him aswell??



No.


----------



## jowwy (22 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> No.


Didn’t they sack him after winning 13 games to keep them in the premier league....before going on to win it the Following year???


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> Didn’t they sack him after winning 13 games to keep them in the premier league....before going on to win it the Following year???



No.

ETA: Technically yes I suppose, something like that in terms of games anyway, but there were obvious reasons for both his dismissals from Leicester.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jul 2020)

Looking forward to sundays games, wouldn't want to be a Villa or Watford fan, outside chance the Cherries could stay up and they both go down


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2020)

So Barnsley scored in the 90th to win and stay up what a finish . All due to Wigan's points deduction must have been a roller coaster for fans of several clubs


----------



## MarkF (23 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I hear they are going to remake The Great Escape, starring the players of Luton Town FC.!
> 
> What a last few games!



Jones must have had a fair few naysayers on his return.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Jones must have had a fair few naysayers on his return.


In my opinion he'd been gone too long. 
He never wrote me, he never called. 😌


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Jones must have had a fair few naysayers on his return.


I expect he did but he'll be forgiven now, after keeping them up. It looked to be a lost cause weeks ago. The first season after promotion is usually difficult - we can just hope for better next season.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jul 2020)

National League playoff semi finals today on BT sport
Harrogate v Boreham Wood 
Notts Co v Barnet
Later match difficult to call, Barnet did win at Notts early in the season but then Notts do have a habit of gaining promotion when the year ends in 0. On the other hand it would be normal for Notts to blunder immediately after the other Nottingham team has spectacularly blundered.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2020)

Harrogate won 1-0. Notts County 2 up with 30 minutes to go.

Would be good for another Yorkshire club to be in the football league, but equally would be good to see Notts County back


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jul 2020)

Indeed ended 2-0 at Meadow Lane with the second goal simply sublime


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2020)

If anybody here supports a club with still something to play for today - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

A few BIG prem games today.
Come on Leicester......you can do this .
I have a soft spot for Bournmouth and the manager but don't hold out much hope for them. Even if they win (which I doubt) its still out of their hands.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A few BIG prem games today.
> Come on Leicester......you can do this .
> I have a soft spot for Bournmouth and the manager but don't hold out much hope for them. Even if they win (which I doubt) its still out of their hands.


I'm with you on both points Dave. I didn't want Bournemouth to go down either. I like Eddie Howe as a manager and can't quite understand what went wrong for them. I hope they can bounce back. Leicester have to win and I hope they do.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jul 2020)

I'd rather Leicester draw and Wolves win.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Jul 2020)

Could go either way this Leicester C v Man U


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2020)

So as a Leicester fan should I be disappointed with finishing 5th ? Which is our 2nd best premier League finish . But having been in the top 4 for so long it feels a let down but our form since January has not been good enough . A few key injuries with a smallish squad compared with the bigger teams really hurt us at the death


----------



## downesy (26 Jul 2020)

Thank Christ was a nervous wreck watching that,lot of work to do before the new season starts, up the Villa


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> So as a Leicester fan should I be disappointed with finishing 5th ? Which is our 2nd best premier League finish . But having been in the top 4 for so long it feels a let down but our form since January has not been good enough . A few key injuries with a smallish squad compared with the bigger teams really hurt us at the death


Fair play to Vardy for his Golden boot


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Fair play to Vardy for his Golden boot


Yes great achievement ,we would be a much poorer team without him


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2020)

Have I missed something here! Bournemouth had a goal difference of -25 while Villa's was -26. Shouldn't that one goal difference be in Bournemouth's favour?


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Have I missed something here! Bournemouth had a goal difference of -25 while Villa's was -26. Shouldn't that one goal difference be in Bournemouth's favour?


Yes ,Villa have 35 points to Bournemouth's 34


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Have I missed something here! Bournemouth had a goal difference of -25 while Villa's was -26. Shouldn't that one goal difference be in Bournemouth's favour?


My mistake! I thought they had the same points tally: now I'm with it.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> Yes ,Villa have 35 points to Bournemouth's 34



Thanks, just seen that now. 😜


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Have I missed something here! Bournemouth had a goal difference of -25 while Villa's was -26. Shouldn't that one goal difference be in Bournemouth's favour?


Yes. If they were on the same number of points. 

Edit. Too late to take the piss.


----------



## Slick (26 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. If they were on the same number of points.
> 
> Edit. Too late to take the piss.


Your never too late.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (26 Jul 2020)

That was a incredibly close shave with relegation. The speculation now starts in earnest if Grealish will leave. My hope is the owners will negotiate with him and he will stay. Its all down to if they are prepared to buy top class players, they certainly have deep enough pockets. If the rumours are true and he is joining Man ure, I and most sensible Villa fans wish him well, he stayed with us in the championship and significantly helped his club to promotion and was our top goal scorer this season. 

UTV


----------



## GetFatty (26 Jul 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> That was a incredibly close shave with relegation. The speculation now starts in earnest if Grealish will leave. My hope is the owners will negotiate with him and he will stay. Its all down to if they are prepared to buy top class players, they certainly have deep enough pockets. If the rumours are true and he is joining Man ure, I and most sensible Villa fans wish him well, he stayed with us in the championship and significantly helped his club to promotion and was our top goal scorer this season.
> 
> UTV


Not a Villa fan but I hope he stays. Players dedicated to a single club are a rarity and it's good to see one. I think if Southgare bit the bullet and put him in tge England side it would help


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (26 Jul 2020)

I think he is too good for Southgate to ignore, Villa or not. I know he gets lots of criticism from armchair experts saying he is always looking for fouls but I would argue he is a real handful to try and get the ball off. It would be great to see him wear the England shirt.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jul 2020)

I'm glad Watford went down after the incredible decision to sack Pearson. He's not everyone's cup of tea, but he pulled them from certain relegation at Christmas when he took over to one of the favourites to beat the drop. Getting rid of him with two games to go after one poor performance was madness. 

Still, that's what you get when clubs are run by chancers and cowboys.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jul 2020)

Just heard Alan Shearer on MOTD say Harry Kane will have to think about his future,with Spurs not qualifying for the champions league. I take it he meant that he has to better himself club wise. This from someone who was quite happy to spend most of his career at mediocre Newcastle.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jul 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just heard Alan Shearer on MOTD say Harry Kane will have to think about his future,with Spurs not going to be in the champions league. I take it he meant that he has to better himself club wise. This from someone who was quite happy to spend most of his career at mediocre Newcastle.


That's a good point Accy. Shearer played for Southampton, Blackburn and the tykes. He's a bit of a gobshite.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jul 2020)

Stephenite said:


> That's a good point Accy. Shearer played for Southampton, Blackburn and the tykes. He's a bit of a gobshite.


It's part of the job, I suppose.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jul 2020)

Stephenite said:


> That's a good point Accy. Shearer played for Southampton, Blackburn and the tykes. He's a bit of a gobshite.



When he decided to leave Blackburn it was reported he wanted to go to Man Utd,but Rovers chairman Jack Walker wouldn't sell him to their at the time main rivals(heck,that seems a long time ago!) Shearer's denied this and said over the years that he didn't want go to Man Utd as he wanted to win things with 'sleeping giants' Newcastle. Call Wayne Rooney,but at least he sussed that you sign for (or re-sign for in his case) your mediocre 'boyhood club' at the end of your career,not at the height of it! Rooney won umpteen gongs,Shearer won one(not at Newcastle unsurprisingly),but at the club 5 miles from where i'm posting this message.


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> When he decided to leave Blackburn it was reported he wanted to go to Man Utd,but Rovers chairman Jack Walker wouldn't sell him to their at the time main rivals(heck,that seems a long time ago!) Shearer's denied this and said over the years that he didn't want go to Man Utd as he wanted to win things with 'sleeping giants' Newcastle. Call Wayne Rooney,but at least he sussed that you sign for (or re-sign for in his case) your mediocre 'boyhood club' at the end of your career,not at the height of it! Rooney won umpteen gongs,Shearer won one(not at Newcastle unsurprisingly),but at the club 5 miles from where i'm posting this message.


Didn't Shearer win the golden boot when he won the premiership with Blackburn?


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jul 2020)

Has not the view of the European competitions changed, it use to be seen just as a bonus (or a pain) but now is a fundamental part of many clubs business model and hence a disaster with players equally now obsessed with playing in them.


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Has not the view of the European competitions changed, it use to be seen just as a bonus (or a pain) but now is a fundamental part of many clubs business model and hence a disaster with players equally now obsessed with playing in them.


It's a money thing for the clubs (although that's a vicious circle) and probably some players as well as the prestige that goes with it. It's also important at attracting the right players to your club ad the top stars want to play in the champions league.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Has not the view of the European competitions changed, it use to be seen just as a bonus (or a pain) but now is a fundamental part of many clubs business model and hence a disaster with players equally now obsessed with playing in them.


Money. That's what its all about. European competitions enable the richest and most powerful clubs to get even richer and more powerful. Sod everybody else. Nobody outside the Premiership has much interest in European competitions because there's nothing in it for them.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Jul 2020)

btw remember when Arsene Wenger got so much stick for his comment about a top 4 place being almost as good as a trophy? Well look at those same people now. You would think getting into Europe was a matter of life or death!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Didn't Shearer win the golden boot when he won the premiership with Blackburn?



Twice with Blackburn from 1994 to '96,then the following season when at Newcastle. I know this only because i've just looked it up. He scored a very impressive 65 goals in 77 games  in his consecutive winner seasons at Blackburn.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jul 2020)

And Jamie Vardy wins this years Golden Boot at 33 years of age. Well done that man.


----------



## MarkF (27 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> btw remember when Arsene Wenger got so much stick for his comment about a top 4 place being almost as good as a trophy? Well look at those same people now. You would think getting into Europe was a matter of life or death!



Yes, I think he was doing as well as he could (under constraints) and that was good. The abuse he suffered at the end must have been so painful, I contrast his exit with Forest and Clough, wow!


----------



## PaulB (28 Jul 2020)

Stephenite said:


> And Jamie Vardy wins this years Golden Boot at 33 years of age. Well done that man.


33 and gets around without a Zimmer frame! The wonders of modern science, eh?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2020)

Stephenite said:


> And Jamie Vardy wins this years Golden Boot at 33 years of age. Well done that man.


Yeah, well done to Jamie (and hard luck Auba, who nearly won it for a second year running).


----------



## MarkF (28 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> 33 and gets around without a Zimmer frame! The wonders of modern science, eh?


 There is a picture of him on holiday in a paper today, I had a midfield partner built like that, well into his 40's he had the body of a 21 year old. Vardy could play at 40 maybe in the Championship.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> 33 and gets around without a Zimmer frame! The wonders of modern science, eh?


Stanley Matthews played top level football at the age of 50.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Stanley Matthews played top level football at the age of 50.


Yeah. But I suspect that he had a pair of magic boots like Billy in the Tiger/Scorcher comic strip.


----------



## PaulB (31 Jul 2020)

How will the Manchester City - Real Madrid game go ahead without the ramifications affecting the sport? 

Anyone from Britain going to Spain has to go into a 14 day quarantine on return. Now we hear they've lifted that particular requirement for Man City but yesterday, Manchester itself imposed increased lockdown restrictions so how will the Spaniards sidestep that one?


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2020)




----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Aug 2020)

Anyone else turn the canned crowd noise off when they're watching? It drives me up the wall.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

So Eddie Howe has left the building.
Sad really but expected.
Question is how do they replace him?
I read the ground only holds 11,000 so how can they attract or afford good players?


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So Eddie Howe has left the building.
> Sad really but expected.
> Question is how do they replace him?
> I read the ground only holds 11,000 so how can they attract or afford good players?


Shame, I like Eddie but I don't think he will be out of work for long. Bournemouth have been overachieving for a good while now and it was mostly due to him. He had them playing some pretty decent football a couple of years back. If Eddie lands a job at a wealthier club I think he will do well.

I see Ake is being sold, so Bournemouth will have at least £41 million to play with, but they might need that if they have players on decent money and they have dropped to the Championship. Unless there were clauses in their contracts to reduce their pay if relegated, the club might struggle and have to use part of that £41 million.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Aug 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Harrogate won 1-0. Notts County 2 up with 30 minutes to go.
> 
> Would be good for another Yorkshire club to be in the football league, but equally would be good to see Notts County back


Crush time this afternoon live on BT Sport


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Shame, I like Eddie but I don't think he will be out of work for long. Bournemouth have been overachieving for a good while now and it was mostly due to him. He had them playing some pretty decent football a couple of years back. If Eddie lands a job at a wealthier club I think he will do well.
> 
> I see Ake is being sold, so Bournemouth will have at least £41 million to play with, but they might need that if they have players on decent money and they have dropped to the Championship. Unless there were clauses in their contracts to reduce their pay if relegated, the club might struggle and have to use part of that £41 million.



If Aston Villa get off to a bad start I could see the possibility of Howe replacing Dean Smith at christmas. Smith is going to have to do a lot better this season if he is to remain manager at Villa Park.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> To be fair Howe was a "comfortable fit" at Bournemouth. His brief spell away at Burnley didn't yield great things.
> 
> *You do find some managers "have a place" so to speak and going somewhere else doesn't fit, *I suppose Nathan Jones would be another that springs to mind and the Cowley bros at Lincoln.


Also John Coleman at Accrington. He was poor at Rochdale after leaving Stanley,fancying his chances a division higher,but after coming back he keeps Accy afloat year after year.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Aug 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> To be fair Howe was a "comfortable fit" at Bournemouth. His brief spell away at Burnley didn't yield great things.
> 
> You do find some managers "have a place" so to speak and going somewhere else doesn't fit, *I suppose Nathan Jones would be another that springs to mind* and the Cowley bros at Lincoln.


Indeed. Since coming back he has ensured Luton's survival, when it looked to be a lost cause. 16 points from the last 9 games from a team that was rock bottom.

Eddie Howe for Villa seems like a good shout, but what squad will he inherit? Seems to me that selling Grealish might be a problem there.


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Ferran Torres: Any bets on him having difficulties settling at United?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53664330


Why would he as he’s been signed by Man City?


----------



## GetFatty (5 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Why would he as he’s been signed by Man City?


Good point and well made. I blame tiredness


----------



## PaulB (5 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Good point and well made. I blame tiredness


What, he signed for the wrong club tiredness? You get a lot of that when a good player signs for them. Especially the one who informed me in a hospital that he would rebuff their offer. Two days later, he signed for them! He must have been knackered!


----------



## PaulB (6 Aug 2020)

One good piece of news on the football front today, they're scrapping the five substitutions farce! Water breaks have got to stop. Can you imagine water breaks in the freezing sleet of a Wednesday night in January? While we're on a roll, the death of football otherwise known as VAR has to be consigned to the dustbin of stupid ideas as well.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Aug 2020)

Sky Sports are reporting that Aubameyang is about to sign a contract extension and the Gunners have almost got Willian on a free as well. Can't be bad.

On the downside Arsenal are having to let 55 non playing staff go.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Sky Sports are reporting that Aubameyang is about to sign a contract extension and the Gunners have almost got Willian on a free as well. Can't be bad.
> 
> *On the downside Arsenal are having to let 55 non playing staff go.*


Most on five figure salaries which could be paid if two players gave a up a weeks wages. Nowhere is the imbalance in wealth more starkly illustrated than at Premier League football clubs.


----------



## PaulB (7 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Sky Sports are reporting that Aubameyang is about to sign a contract extension and the Gunners have almost got Willian on a free as well. Can't be bad.



Jurgen Klopp. 

What's that got to do with anything, I hear you ask? It was Jurgen Klopp who made Aubameyang the player he is. He bought him from St. Etienne while manager of Borussia Dortmund and turned him into his team's leading goalscorer. 

Isn't Jurgen Klopp ace?


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> Jurgen Klopp.
> 
> What's that got to do with anything, I hear you ask? It was Jurgen Klopp who made Aubameyang the player he is. He bought him from St. Etienne while manager of Borussia Dortmund and turned him into his team's leading goalscorer.
> 
> Isn't Jurgen Klopp ace?


The short answer to that is yes! 😊


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Most on five figure salaries which could be paid if two players gave a up a weeks wages. Nowhere is the imbalance in wealth more starkly illustrated than at Premier League football clubs.


Or if we could get shot of Ozil. That's £350k a week saved.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> One good piece of news on the football front today, they're scrapping the five substitutions farce! Water breaks have got to stop. Can you imagine water breaks in the freezing sleet of a Wednesday night in January? While we're on a roll, the death of football otherwise known as VAR has to be consigned to the dustbin of stupid ideas as well.




VAR is abysmal, you think your side has scored, the fans are celebrating and then the dreaded purple screen appears and you wait an internimable 3 minutes whilst some faceless official makes a decision that one of your teams big toe was offside. I would rather go back to to the ref making the odd bad decision and returning the game to flowing more freely.

The five sustitutions rule suited the teams with world class players as bench warmers.


----------



## PaulB (8 Aug 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> VAR is abysmal, you think your side has scored, the fans are celebrating and then the dreaded purple screen appears and you wait an internimable 3 minutes whilst some faceless official makes a decision that one of your teams big toe was offside. I would rather go back to to the ref amking the odd bad decision and returning to the game flowing more freely.
> 
> The five sustitutions rule suited the teams with world class players as bench warmers.


There's not one person who sits around me in the Kop who likes VAR even if the ruling goes in our favour. One game in which Wolves 'scored' was held up while the interminable forensic investigation went ahead and nearly everyone agreed, we'd rather it was a goal against us WITHOUT VAR than a goal denied against us WITH VAR. But we're discerning football aficionados in our enclosure. Those in the Moan Stand of course don't really know what day it is so are happy to await the decision and politely applaud if it's in our favour and scream the shed down if it's against us.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> There's not one person who sits around me in the Kop who likes VAR even if the ruling goes in our favour. One game in which Wolves 'scored' was held up while the interminable forensic investigation went ahead and nearly everyone agreed, we'd rather it was a goal against us WITHOUT VAR than a goal denied against us WITH VAR. But we're discerning football aficionados in our enclosure. Those in the Moan Stand of course don't really know what day it is so are happy to await the decision and politely applaud if it's in our favour and scream the shed down if it's against us.



Ha ha, its pretty similar at Villa Park, the vocal opinionated football fans are in the Holte End and the North Stand especially near the away supporters, as opposed to the Doug Ellis stand, where its the polite applause when we score and then bugger off when we are getting pasted half an hour before the end i.e. Aston Villa 1 - 6 Man City .

The game against Liverpool at Villa Park was a great game we came within four minutes of beating you, but Liverpool never gave up, Andrew Robertson scored at 86 minutes, then Saudio Mane broke our hearts with a goal at 93 minutes. I remember remarking to my mate next to me that Liverpool would win the Premier League this season.

UTV


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So Eddie Howe has left the building.
> Sad really but expected.
> Question is how do they replace him?
> I read the ground only holds 11,000 so how can they attract or afford good players?



They have a rather wealthy owner...


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Most on five figure salaries which could be paid if two players gave a up a weeks wages. Nowhere is the imbalance in wealth more starkly illustrated than at Premier League football clubs.


Why should players give up their contracted wages to pay staff????

would you do that if your company was laying staff off???


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Most on five figure salaries which could be paid if two players gave a up a weeks wages. Nowhere is the imbalance in wealth more starkly illustrated than at Premier League football clubs.



Who has control of the money to be able to pay the players? Take their money, not that of the players


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> Why should players give up their contracted wages to pay staff????
> 
> would you do that if your company was laying staff off???



You've gone beyond parody here.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> You've gone beyond parody here.


It’s a simple question really.......how far do we go?..

should doctors give up some of their pay rises, so nurses can have some??? Do teachers give up some of their so their teaching assistants can have some???
Should MPs give up their wages for the whole country to get a pay rise???
why target footballers just cause they have high paying contracts???


----------



## Slick (13 Aug 2020)

Scottish football put on a yellow card from our first minister after 8 idiots in Aberdeen decided to go out drinking in a city centre bar and get caught up in a covid spike of over 170 cases and over 800 people self isolating, 2 of them caught the disease. Bad enough you would think and enough for everyone else to take it as a warning, especially as football all over the UK is fragile but especially in Scotland as we are so reliant on matchday revenue, but no. One total loon, flies to Spain without informing his club, flies back ignoring the quarantine rules and then takes part in a match that not only his own team at risk but that of another. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53741061

I can't blame her for threatening to close football down in Scotland but she needs to know that some clubs wouldn't open again.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2020)

In lots of private sector businesses, the highest earners have taken a pay cut (10-20% reduction for senior management team at the one I’m currently working at) while company income was down due to Covid. This so the lower earners didn’t need to and to protect jobs.
The players and manager will be by the far the highest paid staff at most clubs so why should they not do the same to support the colleagues who earn what is likely a fraction of what they earn (say 25k vs 2.5m...or 10m)


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> In lots of private sector businesses, the highest earners have taken a pay cut (10-20% reduction for senior management team at the one I’m currently working at) while company income was down due to Covid. This so the lower earners didn’t need to and to protect jobs.
> The players and manager will be by the far the highest paid staff at most clubs so why should they not do the same to support the colleagues who earn what is likely a fraction of what they earn (say 25k vs 2.5m...or 10m)


the question is....why should they???

they also have families, children to pay for, bills to pay, they also pay huge tax, give money top charities, do charitable work. Not very footballer earns 2.5m or 5m or 10m.....so which ones pay and which ones don't???

at what stage do we stop blaming the players and start blaming the owners of these clubs, who decide what players to buy and what to pay them??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> the question is....why should they???
> 
> they also have families, children to pay for, bills to pay, they also pay huge tax, give money top charities, do charitable work. Not very footballer earns 2.5m or 5m or 10m.....so which ones pay and which ones don't???
> 
> at what stage do we stop blaming the players and start blaming the owners of these clubs, who decide what players to buy and what to pay them??



You make some fair points.

I think the reaction to the news story is based on the obscene (imo) wages that many footballers earn - and it doesn't just apply to footballers; there are many other professions where huge money is earned in relation to what the individual actually does.

I know it's about supply and demand and short careers (footballers) but many do not cover themselves in glory with there overt greediness that has precisely zero sensitivity to the situations that other people find themselves in.

Something has to be wrong where we have a society where the average UK wage is around £30k earning maybe £1.2m during a _lifetime_ of work and a young kid (CHO at CFC) earns £7.5m pa ex' bonuses/image rights/boot sponsership deals etc.

The whole business model of football relies on the hoovering up of millions of individual, relatively small amounts, from often not well off people and funneling the proceeds into the accounts of a small number of people who become obscenely rich and let's be fair, whilst I love the game, nobody is worth what many of these guys earn. In the real world if a footballer earns £200k _a year_ they are doing very well for themselves let alone £200k a week and beyond.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You make some fair points.
> 
> I think the reaction to the news story is based on the obscene (imo) wages that many footballers earn - and it doesn't just apply to footballers; there are many other professions where huge money is earned in relation to what the individual actually does.
> 
> ...


and i totally agree with your points - but the anti-football fan will only attack that sport, what about film stars, tv celebrities, media moguls etc etc
why the constant attack on footballers...

casing point - during the height of the current pandemic people moaned as footballers were not giving to the NHS ( except for their huge tax contribution) Que footballers to set-up NHS funding stream that goes direct to the NHS and not the government to snip the cream off the top....

now a club needs to lay off staff, so again lets attack the footballers for earning too much, they should take yet another pay cut to pay for redundant staff........suddenly the footballer has no earnings left as the paying for the rest of society and can no longer pay their own bills, keep their families etc etc

i think you should now get my point


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> and i totally agree with your points - but the anti-football fan will only attack that sport, what about film stars, tv celebrities, media moguls etc etc
> why the constant attack on footballers...
> 
> casing point - during the height of the current pandemic people moaned as footballers were not giving to the NHS ( except for their huge tax contribution) Que footballers to set-up NHS funding stream that goes direct to the NHS and not the government to snip the cream off the top....
> ...



I wasn't disagreeing with you!

And I also do agree with your point about the constant attack on footballers. My guess is that it is an easy target due to its very high profile globally.

I too am astonished by the amounts that other participants in other sports earn as well as those in a variety of media etc. Why for instance does the BBC pay a newsreader £500k pa or Lineker £2m+ Pa for MOTD and SPOTY? How on Earth can a young golfer earn this sort of money:

https://www.businessinsider.com/roy-mcilroy-makes-spends-money-2017-5?r=US&IR=T

Or this band of tuneless (imo) popstresses:

https://www.capitalfm.com/artists/little-mix/net-worth-perrie-edwards-jade-thirlwall/

etc etc.

World's gone mad.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (13 Aug 2020)

The obvious thing to do would be to destroy capitalism, but people seem a bit coy about that.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> It’s a simple question really.......how far do we go?..
> 
> should doctors give up some of their pay rises, so nurses can have some??? Do teachers give up some of their so their teaching assistants can have some???
> Should MPs give up their wages for the whole country to get a pay rise???
> why target footballers just cause they have high paying contracts???



It's not a simple question at all really, and others have raised interesting thoughts about it. My own would be that the wealthiest in any profession or society should be prepared to take a hit so that the less well off can survive. That's how taxation should work, but unfortunately it does not.

I don't think that footballers are being 'targeted' either. I think the press around football has been pretty positive recently, particularly the support for BLM, which is massive. Unfortunately, as @Slick has pointed out, there are always some idiots who ruin that.

There's something really weird about the Bolingoli incident he's mentioned. Celtic should be getting absolutely hammered by the authorities for that, but nothing seems to be happening. And as for Aberdeen, if anything having a match postponed will work in their favour, because they won't be missing 8 players. Scottish football is mind bendingly ridiculous at times.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with you!
> 
> And I also do agree with your point about the constant attack on footballers. My guess is that it is an easy target due to its very high profile globally.
> 
> ...


£500k pa for a newsreader who knows, as for lineker........well as some maybe aware or not. He's self employed, bbc approaches him to front MOTD and SPOTY and he says yup no problem, for that my time is worth 2m a year......take it or leave it

BT sport approach Gary Lineker to front Champions league........yup my time for that is worth 3.5m a year...take it or leave it...

as for mclroy well thats prize money for winning tournaments, its not his fault how much the organiser stumps up in prize money........

as for little mix.....well that's the music industry for you


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> It's not a simple question at all really, and others have raised interesting thoughts about it. My own would be that the wealthiest in any profession or society should be prepared to take a hit so that the less well off can survive. That's how taxation should work, but unfortunately it does not.
> 
> I don't think that footballers are being 'targeted' either. I think the press around football has been pretty positive recently, particularly the support for BLM, which is massive. Unfortunately, as @Slick has pointed out, there are always some idiots who ruin that.
> 
> There's something really weird about the Bolingoli incident he's mentioned. Celtic should be getting absolutely hammered by the authorities for that, but nothing seems to be happening. And as for Aberdeen, if anything having a match postponed will work in their favour, because they won't be missing 8 players. Scottish football is mind bendingly ridiculous at times.


see above on footballers, if you dont think they are not being targeted, then you must live in an alternate universe

as for scottish football.......i would shut it down after the aberdeen and celtic incidents and make sure they all have negative tests, 3 times in a row before allowing them to play again and fine the clubs and players for breaking the laws on quarantine...

but that has nothing at all to do with how much they get paid.........but you have no other argument, so you throw in an erroneous one instead


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> see above on footballers, if you dont think they are not being targeted, then you must live in an alternate universe
> 
> as for scottish football.......i would shut it down after the aberdeen and celtic incidents and make sure they all have negative tests, 3 times in a row before allowing them to play again and fine the clubs and players for breaking the laws on quarantine...
> 
> but that has nothing at all to do with how much they get paid.........but you have no other argument, so you throw in an erroneous one instead



OK, I'll make it clearer. 

Some footballers are paid astronomical sums of money. And obviously it's the right of the club to pay them that money, offer those contracts and remuneration. But I think that those in hugely privileged positions should have a bit of self awareness, humility, call it what you like, and support those less well paid in what are trying times for everyone. 

Because when it comes down to it, if a club has no infrastructure, support or other employees, then the players are kind of f*cked really.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> OK, I'll make it clearer.
> 
> Some footballers are paid astronomical sums of money. And obviously it's the right of the club to pay them that money, offer those contracts and remuneration. But I think that those in hugely privileged positions should have a bit of self awareness, humility, call it what you like, and support those less well paid in what are trying times for everyone.
> 
> Because when it comes down to it, if a club has no infrastructure, support or other employees, then the players are kind of f*cked really.


and there is the attack on footballers.......enough said.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> and there is the attack on footballers.......enough said.



I mean, that's one interpretation of what I've written. It's wildly inaccurate though.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I mean, that's one interpretation of what I've written. It's wildly inaccurate though.


So you didn’t attack priviledged footballers in your above post????


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> So you didn’t attack priviledged footballers in your above post????



No. I didn't.

And I resent the accusation that I did to be honest.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> No. I didn't.
> 
> And I resent the accusation that I did to be honest.


So you don’t think footballers are in a hugely privileged position? If so why did you type it in your above post


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> and there is the attack on footballers.......enough said.


I take it as a comment on the imbalance of earnings in general, as was my original comment on the subject. I have always been the first to point out on this forum that footballers are picked on unfairly when it comes to earnings because they are nearly all working class lads without much formal education, whereas nobody ever starts a rant about some doped up alcoholic rock star earning millions because that is an intellectually acceptable profession in the eyes of the great and good.

That does not mean the massive imbalance in renumeration between those at the top and those at the bottom is acceptable or healthy.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> So you don’t think footballers are in a hugely privileged position? If so why did you type it in your above post



"Some" is an important word, which you're ignoring, along with my position, which I can't really be bothered to explain any further as it's pretty clear.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I take it as a comment on the imbalance of earnings in general, as was my original comment on the subject. I have always been the first to point out on this forum that footballers are picked on unfairly when it comes to earnings because they are nearly all working class lads without much formal education, whereas nobody ever starts a rant about some doped up alcoholic rock star earning millions because that is an intellectually acceptable profession in the eyes of the great and good.
> 
> That does not mean the massive imbalance in renumeration between those at the top and those at the bottom is acceptable or healthy.


And I agree with you whole heartedly........but you don’t see the media asking them to take pay cuts or give their money away to others in less privileged jobs, like they do with footballers.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> "Some" is an important word, which you're ignoring, along with my position, which I can't really be bothered to explain any further as it's pretty clear.


Whether it’s one, some or all.....you still think it and theres no denying it


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> Whether it’s one, some or all.....you still think it and theres no denying it



Yes, some footballers are in a massively privileged position. 

I have no problems saying that whatsoever. 

It's not an attack, it's just the truth.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> And I agree with you whole heartedly........but you don’t see the media asking them to take pay cuts or give their money away to others in less privileged jobs, like they do with footballers.


Which is my point. There have been plenty of posts here quoting "Overpaid Prima Donnas" in relation to footballers by the same people who then eulogise someone like Amy Winehouse who died because of her drug and alcohol issues leaving 35 million in the bank.


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> And I agree with you whole heartedly........but you don’t see the media asking them to take pay cuts or give their money away to others in less privileged jobs, like they do with footballers.


Well, just to chip in here in the discussion, actually they do. BBC presenters are regularly targeted. As are hollywood actors but less so with actresses as they are often paid less than their male companions.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Well, just to chip in here in the discussion, actually they do. BBC presenters are regularly targeted. As are hollywood actors but less so with actresses as they are often paid less than their male companions.


Ah bbc presenters, you mean ex sports stars like Gary lineker???


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Yes, some footballers are in a massively privileged position.
> 
> I have no problems saying that whatsoever.
> 
> It's not an attack, it's just the truth.


So a footballer who happens to be good at what he does, is privileged...........but I see no other privileged job within your comment. Just footballers


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> Ah bbc presenters, you mean ex sports stars like Gary lineker???


Along with those old legendary footballers John Humprys, Jeremy Vine, Huw Edwards, Nick Robinson, Jon Sopel, Nicky Campbell...


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> So a footballer who happens to be good at what he does, is privileged...........but I see no other privileged job within your comment. Just footballers



Here you go, from my post at 13.40 today:

"the wealthiest in any profession or society should be prepared to take a hit so that the less well off can survive."

So you can park your nonsense about me attacking footballers.


----------



## Seevio (13 Aug 2020)

Once you've seen John Humphrys flying down the wing, you'll understand why he earns so much.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Here you go, from my post at 13.40 today:
> 
> "the wealthiest in any profession or society should be prepared to take a hit so that the less well off can survive."
> 
> So you can park your nonsense about me attacking footballers.


But in a later post about privilege you only mention footballers.........in the post you quoted above there is no privilege mentioned, just wealth.

as far as your concerned, like it or not, footballers are privileged individuals


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Along with those old legendary footballers John Humprys, Jeremy Vine, Huw Edwards, Nick Robinson, Jon Sopel, Nicky Campbell...


I will be 100% honest with you, I have never seen any of those mentioned in the media about their wealth or taking pay cuts to help others......I see it on Twitter, Facebook, Instagram everyday about lineker though


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> But in a later post about privilege you only mention footballers.........in the post you quoted above there is no privilege mentioned, just wealth.
> 
> as far as your concerned, like it or not, footballers are privileged individuals



This is getting f*cking tedious now. 

I don't consider all footballers privileged. Because they aren't.

But the ones who have the money, could and in my opinion should support other employees of their clubs. 

Because they wouldn't have a club to play for if those people didn't work there too.


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> I will be 100% honest with you, I have never seen any of those mentioned in the media about their wealth or taking pay cuts to help others......I see it on Twitter, Facebook, Instagram everyday about lineker though


I don't do twitter or facebook. Although is that really the media or just random people making uninformed comments which largely should be ignored?


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> This is getting f*cking tedious now.
> 
> I don't consider all footballers privileged. Because they aren't.
> 
> ...


But how do you know they are not using that money for other good reasons....

casing point Sadie mane, Liverpool legend......earns millions a year and walls around with a smashed iPhone, when asked why doesn’t he renew it, he stated I don’t need to replace such items as they still work, my family and community need my money more than me.....so he paid for hospital to be built in his home town in Gana.......but you don’t see those things, you just see a privileged wealthy footballer earning millions


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> I don't do twitter or facebook. Although is that really the media or just random people making uninformed comments which largely should be ignored?


It’s both to be quite honest...........


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> But how do you know they are not using that money for other good reasons....
> 
> casing point Sadie mane, Liverpool legend......earns millions a year and walls around with a smashed iPhone, when asked why doesn’t he renew it, he stated I don’t need to replace such items as they still work, my family and community need my money more than me.....so he paid for hospital to be built in his home town in Gana.......but you don’t see those things, you just see a privileged wealthy footballer earning millions



I know quite a lot about what footballers contribute to society, and I value their contributions, but thanks for that. 

Sadio Mané is Senegalese, not Ghanaian, just so you know.


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> It’s both to be quite honest...........


Interesting, well im glad i don't seem to be missing anything...

What about Politicians? Directors of Banks and Mega Corporations? Are they ex footballers too?


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Interesting, well im glad i don't seem to be missing anything...
> 
> What about Politicians? Directors of Banks and Mega Corporations? Are they ex footballers too?


To be honest I’ve not seen them being attacked on here, as much as I see footballers.........but lisn’t anybody you want, if they earn it, they have a right to do what they want with it. They shouldn’t be attacked for their wealth or be classed as privileges, to me it just smacks of jealousy.

but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I know quite a lot about what footballers contribute to society, and I value their contributions, but thanks for that.
> 
> Sadio Mané is Senegalese, not Ghanaian, just so you know.


I apologise for getting his home country wrong.........


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> I apologise for getting his home country wrong.........



No apology needed. I figured if you were going that route, you'd at least want to get things right.


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> To be honest I’ve not seen them being attacked on here, as much as I see footballers.........but lisn’t anybody you want, if they earn it, they have a right to do what they want with it. They shouldn’t be attacked for their wealth or be classed as privileges, to me it just smacks of jealousy.
> 
> but that’s just my opinion.


Attacked on here? I thought you were talking about the media as you referenced that earlier on... I can't speak for the forum members, but the media aren't just on the backs of footballers...


----------



## jowwy (13 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Attacked on here? I thought you were talking about the media as you referenced that earlier on... I can't speak for the forum members, but the media aren't just on the backs of footballers...


I think a said social media......but I stand corrected if a did state the media


----------



## PaulB (14 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I know quite a lot about what footballers contribute to society, and I value their contributions, but thanks for that.
> 
> Sadio Mané is Senegalese, not Ghanaian, just so you know.



On the Liverpool front, you would not believe where I spent most of Monday this week. I was in a queue at the ticket office at Anfield! 

Surely not, what is the point when there's no football for ages and it'll be a very long time beyond that before fans can go back in to games again?

Well what they've done is to take notice of what they have to do with attendees re-the virus and have decided this is as good a time as any to rid the club of the hangers-on. There are people for instance who have 6 or more season tickets in their ownership some - if not all - of which do not actually belong to them. They've been left in wills and won in gambling debts amongst other things. Some are known to sell these tickets at (as you can imagine) a great profit and are making thousands a year that they're not actually entitled to.

Liverpool don't mess around with tickets. It's a policy amongst the real fans that not one penny more than the price listed on the actual ticket should be paid. I've seen touts have the tickets ripped out of their undeserving hands on many occasions. 

The big problem a lot of people are having is the joke of a website the club have been using for quite some time. The deadline for registrations for your own ticket(s) is (was) today but that's now been extended due to the distress caused in genuine cases, like some of the ones I saw on Monday. It's difficult to say if you are properly on the system with the uncertainty and equivocal way the information is given to you. The stewards monitoring the offices(!) all knew why the people were there and were expressing the deepest sympathies with most of them. 

You'd have thought a big derby game was coming up or something and non season ticket-holders just there for the obligatory photographs were coming up to people in the queue asking why we were there. They obviously didn't want to miss out on an upcoming game they'd missed out on the information for.


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

maybe the scouser that met me outside a pub on the outskirts of liverpool that sold me martin Skrtels tickets isn't aware of this policy that you write about

_Liverpool don't mess around with tickets. It's a policy amongst the real fans that not one penny more than the price listed on the actual ticket should be paid. I've seen touts have the tickets ripped out of their undeserving hands on many occasions._

as i paid £250 for one ticket and £500 for the other........


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> My brother's a fireman.


Mine, too!


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> You paid £750 for a pair of football tickets?
> 
> I hope it was a good game.


Including the hotel and travel i paid circa £1200........for the game and 1 night in the liverpool suite at the Malmason ( not sure of the spelling )

It was liverpool V spurs april 2nd 2016......40th birthday present from my Mrs


----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> Including the hotel and travel i paid circa £1200........for the game and 1 night in the liverpool suite at the Malmason ( not sure of the spelling )
> 
> It was liverpool V spurs april 2nd 2016......40th birthday present from my Mrs



Well done you. I hope you had a lovely time.

It's called "The Kop Suite" by the way. Not that it matters particularly, but like Jamie Vardy said...


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Well done you. I hope you had a lovely time.
> 
> It's called "The Kop Suite" by the way. Not that it matters particularly, but like Jamie Vardy said...


Kop suite, liverpool suite, chocolate sweets....
Why be so pedantic???


----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> Kop suite, liverpool suite, chocolate sweets....
> Why be so pedantic???



Aye, awright Billy Joel.


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Aye, awright Billy Joel.


I stayed there once, enjoyed it and had a good night. I’m sorry I didn’t know the actual correct name of the room, but I can post pictures of what’s in there if you want?..


----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> I stayed there once, enjoyed it and had a good night. I’m sorry I didn’t know the actual correct name of the room, but I can post pictures of what’s in there if you want?..



Go wild. Pictures of hotel rooms are fascinating.


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> So do you actually come from Liverpool?


Who??? Me, AndyRM or PaulB


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Go wild. Pictures of hotel rooms are fascinating.


It had its own footy table and sort of in room hot tub


----------



## Slick (14 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> It's not a simple question at all really, and others have raised interesting thoughts about it. My own would be that the wealthiest in any profession or society should be prepared to take a hit so that the less well off can survive. That's how taxation should work, but unfortunately it does not.
> 
> I don't think that footballers are being 'targeted' either. I think the press around football has been pretty positive recently, particularly the support for BLM, which is massive. Unfortunately, as @Slick has pointed out, there are always some idiots who ruin that.
> 
> There's something really weird about the Bolingoli incident he's mentioned. Celtic should be getting absolutely hammered by the authorities for that, but nothing seems to be happening. And as for Aberdeen, if anything having a match postponed will work in their favour, because they won't be missing 8 players. Scottish football is mind bendingly ridiculous at times.



It's definitely weird, but the SPFL have finally started proceedings today against both clubs, and to be fair, I think the idea was to punish Aberdeen by making them play without their players who were isolating until Nicola stepped in and told them all how it is.


----------



## StuAff (14 Aug 2020)

Barcelona 2 Bayern Munich 8.

Given recent form the result is not a surprise, but the scoreline…

Setien will no doubt get his marching orders, for a situation not of his making.


----------



## PaulB (15 Aug 2020)

Best game I ever saw at Camp Nou was when Liverpool beat them deservedly and Craig Bellamy celebrated his goal by swinging an imaginary golf club at John Arne-Riise's head. 

They are a fickle crowd who show no belief in their team though. They start out brilliantly with that famous song of theirs and when they're winning, it's all sweetness and light. Once it looked as though Liverpool were going to win though, they quickly became embittered and began throwing things at their own players. A secretary I worked with at the time had a Catalonian boyfriend who was a fan of the club and after this game, she told us he became abusive to her and she felt threatened by his behaviour. He refused my offer of a ticket to Anfield because he knew they were going out!

And then there's the most recent game against them at Anfield. Slips my memory a bit, can anyone (not you - obviously) remind me please?


----------



## MarkF (15 Aug 2020)

StuAff said:


> Barcelona 2 Bayern Munich 8.
> 
> Given recent form the result is not a surprise, but the scoreline…
> 
> Setien will no doubt get his marching orders, for a situation not of his making.



Yes, not his fault, if you bring in a guy you didn't really want, the players are not going to buy into whatever he wants to do. Tough times, ageing expensive squad and skint, a combination that can't be fixed quickly.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2020)

I think a big part of the problem at Barcelona is Messi. They have bent over backwards at every opportunity to keep their HGH riddled science experiment happy.

On the radio earlier, someone was saying that there's a clause in his contract that if he's "not happy" at the end of a season he can walk away without consequence. Madness.


----------



## MarkF (15 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I think a big part of the problem at Barcelona is Messi. They have bent over backwards at every opportunity to keep their HGH riddled science experiment happy.
> 
> On the radio earlier, someone was saying that there's a clause in his contract that if he's "not happy" at the end of a season he can walk away without consequence. Madness.



He's been the best player in the world for over a decade, probably the best ever player, he'd call the shots and possibly be a problem at any club. Alba, Rakatic, Suarez, Vidal, Busquets & Pique are all over 30 and all past their best and bar Suarez, all should have been moved on a couple of years ago. They spent £100m+ on Griezmann who doesn't suit them and is 30 next and then sign Martin Braithwaite because they are skint!

Any new coach has a huge job there and the Nou Camp is still a drab, roofless concrete bowl after all the money going in and out of the club in the past 20 years. What a mess!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> He's been the best player in the world for over a decade, probably the best ever player, he'd call the shots and possibly be a problem at any club. Alba, Rakatic, Suarez, Vidal, Busquets & Pique are all over 30 and all past their best and bar Suarez, all should have been moved on a couple of years ago. They spent £100m+ on Griezmann who doesn't suit them and is 30 next and then sign Martin Braithwaite because they are skint!
> 
> Any new coach has a huge job there and the Nou Camp is still a drab, roofless concrete bowl after all the money going in and out of the club in the past 20 years. What a mess!



Big claim! I'd say that Ronaldo is better, but it's pretty incredible to have had them both playing at the same time. 

Totally agree that Barca is a mess. Complete restructure required, which isn't going to be easy. Or quick. 

Far too complacent in recent seasons, so a boot up the arse is probably exactly what was required. Although that hammering was a bit extreme...


----------



## MarkF (15 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Big claim! I'd say that Ronaldo is better, but it's pretty incredible to have had them both playing at the same time.
> 
> Totally agree that Barca is a mess. Complete restructure required, which isn't going to be easy. Or quick.
> 
> Far too complacent in recent seasons, so a boot up the arse is probably exactly what was required. Although that hammering was a bit extreme...



For me it's Messi because he can manipulate a football like no other player ever has. I wonder who will play the longest? Ronaldo has stopped going past players but looks like he could play in top a league past 40, I hope Europe doesn't lose either for while yet.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> For me it's Messi because he can manipulate a football like no other player ever has. I wonder who will play the longest? Ronaldo has stopped going past players but looks like he could play in top a league past 40, I hope Europe doesn't lose either for while yet.



True, I go with Ronaldo because of his versatility, and achieving stuff at every club he's been to. And that's not the 'yeah but could Messi do it on a rainy night in Stoke?' thing, which is just bollocks. Also think he contributes more to his national side, he dragged Portugal to that Euro win pretty much single handedly.

I reckon Ronaldo will go on longer. He's an absolute machine physically.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2020)

Did not expect Lyon to win tonight. Man City sounded like they couldn't be bothered. 

Must be Bayern's competition to lose now, although perhaps they peaked too soon last night? 

I'm liking the single game knockout format. Be cool if that's stuck to, because I reckon that's how it should be. European football should be a straight knockout competition all the way through, and only have the winners of leagues for the 'Champions League' and the winners of the main domestic cup as a second tier competition.

It's not called 'The League of Teams who Finished 5th, but Because of Co-efficients Got through on Some Weird Rule"

I will caveat this by saying I have no idea how Lyon got in. Pretty sure they were 7th in Ligue Un last year?


----------



## StuAff (16 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Did not expect Lyon to win tonight. Man City sounded like they couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Must be Bayern's competition to lose now, although perhaps they peaked too soon last night?
> 
> ...


They should have stuck with the old European Cup name. That worked. It isn't a league, and it isn't only for champions.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

Thiago Alcantar (spelling?) to Liverpool ??
All reports claim it is a done deal with a few claiming he has even said his good byes and chosen a house.
He is 29 which seems to be against LFCs recent policy.
I know little about him but while 'only' 5'9" he is apparently a gifted mid fielder that can play deep.
We defo need backup in midfield with Lovren gone and Matip turning to glass


----------



## StuAff (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thiago Alcantar (spelling?) to Liverpool ??
> All reports claim it is a done deal with a few claiming he has even said his good byes and chosen a house.
> He is 29 which seems to be against LFCs recent policy.
> I know little about him but while 'only' 5'9" he is apparently a gifted mid fielder that can play deep.
> We defo need backup in midfield with Lovren gone and Matip turning to glass


Liverpool Echo (I'll hazard a guess and say they might have a scooby) reckon he is 'not currently an active target'. Bayern want €30m when he's out of contract at the end of the season. Either not going to Anfield at all, going on a free, or a significantly reduced fee. He'd be a (very handy) squad player, not a first-team starter. Aouar of Lyon might be a more likely target after last night…


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

StuAff said:


> Liverpool Echo (I'll hazard a guess and say they might have a scooby) reckon he is 'not currently an active target'. Bayern want €30m when he's out of contract at the end of the season. Either not going to Anfield at all, going on a free, or a significantly reduced fee. He'd be a (very handy) squad player, not a first-team starter. Aouar of Lyon might be a more likely target after last night…


Yes..... a number of reports say LFC are not seriously looking at him but there are so many positive reports.
I am with you and TBH I see it as a good thing NOT to sign him.
We definitely need new blood in a couple of areas but younger, less expensive is my opinion.


----------



## Stephenite (16 Aug 2020)

Can see Utd struggling with Sevilla tonight.

I feel strangely annoyed that De Gea is chosen ahead of Romero, who has done a grand job in the competition so far. What! Is there no loyalty in football these days!?

Edit:
Maybe it's part of some grand plan to make room for Henderson. Then to have Henderson and De Gea compete for the no.1 Jersey. A tough call for the boss. Romeo has been a great servant for the club.


----------



## Stephenite (16 Aug 2020)

Stephenite said:


> Can see Utd struggling with Sevilla tonight.


Could go to penalties:

Sevilla 0 Utd 3
Bruno 3 (p. 12, 50 73)


----------



## PaulB (16 Aug 2020)

StuAff said:


> They should have stuck with the old European Cup name. That worked. It isn't a league, and it isn't only for champions.


It is the European cup. You can give it whatever name you like but the winners pick up.....? Go and look in the trophy room situated in L4 0TH if you want to see six of them. They're all the same shape and everything and they're all European Cups presented to the champions of Europe.


----------



## StuAff (16 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> It is the European cup. You can give it whatever name you like but the winners pick up.....? Go and look in the trophy room situated in L4 0TH if you want to see six of them. They're all the same shape and everything and they're all European Cups presented to the champions of Europe.


I agree. Big Ears is still the same!


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2020)

Stephenite said:


> Could go to penalties:
> 
> Sevilla 0 Utd 3
> Bruno 3 (p. 12, 50 73)


Or not....


----------



## Stephenite (16 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Or not....


You are not nice


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2020)

Stephenite said:


> You are not nice


Blame your football team, they were the ones who lost


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Aug 2020)

The most unsurprising news of the year: Barca sack Setien.


----------



## PaulB (18 Aug 2020)

Today's devious football-related Sporcle quiz. You get all these first time - you are either a football genius OR you're one of those kids that didn't have time for a girlfriend at school because football was WAY too interesting.

View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Noldeh/click-the-soccer-logo-7

Sorry if it appears unavailable above, but it isn't. Just click on the address in blue.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Or not....


I think you are nice


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

TOP PLAYERS LEAVING FOR FREE.....whats all that about ?.
LFC look as though they are going to lose Wijnaldum for free next summer.
Spurs are apparently losing a load on a free.
Apparently there are lots of top/expensive players that have not signed contracts eg Pogba.
I recall years ago that Owen went on a free.
I may be naive but surely, if a player will not sign a new contract with eg 18 months left, they should sell him. 
Last year LFC could have got (a guess) £30M+ for Wijnaldum. Now they get zilch.
Beyond me.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> Today's devious football-related Sporcle quiz. You get all these first time - you are either a football genius OR you're one of those kids that didn't have time for a girlfriend at school because football was WAY too interesting.
> 
> View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Noldeh/click-the-soccer-logo-7
> 
> Sorry if it appears unavailable above, but it isn't. Just click on the address in blue.



I scored a rather pathetic 9


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TOP PLAYERS LEAVING FOR FREE.....whats all that about ?.
> LFC look as though they are going to lose Wijnaldum for free next summer.
> Spurs are apparently losing a load on a free.
> Apparently there are lots of top/expensive players that have not signed contracts eg Pogba.
> ...


Clubs are strapped for cash - if not desperate for the player, why would they pay a load when they can have pre-talks and then get for free?
The players can earn even more if the club doesn't have to pay a fee for them 

Clubs can't sell a player under contract if they don't want to leave and no one wants to buy them (see Ozil... )


----------



## MarkF (18 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> Today's devious football-related Sporcle quiz. You get all these first time - you are either a football genius OR you're one of those kids that didn't have time for a girlfriend at school because football was WAY too interesting.
> 
> View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Noldeh/click-the-soccer-logo-7
> 
> Sorry if it appears unavailable above, but it isn't. Just click on the address in blue.



This'll be a doddle.................


----------



## MarkF (18 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> This'll be a doddle.................


52%


----------



## MarkF (18 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Clubs are strapped for cash - if not desperate for the player, why would they pay a load when they can have pre-talks and then get for free?
> The players can earn even more if the club doesn't have to pay a fee for them
> 
> Clubs can't sell a player under contract if they don't want to leave and no one wants to buy them (see Ozil... )



Money transfers have long ago almost stopped in L1/2. Contracts are so short, usually 12 months, is reason & also the availability of so many pro's who can "do a job". Give player a big deal like Bradford did to James Vaughan, big money for 3 years at 31 years of age is extremely rare and what's the point? James is worth money, but has decided after 12 months that he doesn't want to do the M62 commute from the Wirral any longer and is joining Tranmere Rovers for free and that's that, so he has.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> Money transfers have long ago almost stopped in L1/2. Contracts are so short, usually 12 months, is reason & also the availability of so many pro's who can "do a job". Give player a big deal like Bradford did to James Vaughan, big money for 3 years at 31 years of age is extremely rare and what's the point? James is worth money, but has decided after 12 months that he doesn't want to do the M62 commute from the Wirral any longer and is joining Tranmere Rovers for free and that's that, so he has.


I reckon the big money deals in the top divisions in all countries are driven by agents who want their 5 or 10m straight off and not a percentage of future earnings  although presumably they take a cut of any signing on bonus


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Clubs are strapped for cash - if not desperate for the player, why would they pay a load when they can have pre-talks and then get for free?
> The players can earn even more if the club doesn't have to pay a fee for them
> 
> Clubs can't sell a player under contract if they don't want to leave and no one wants to buy them (see Ozil... )


I understand that but in the case of Wijnaldum.........
A top player 
Any/most teams would welcome him.
IMO.......if, 6 months ago he would not sign a new contract then the club should have sold him. Instead he will walk for free


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I understand that but in the case of Wijnaldum.........
> A top player
> Any/most teams would welcome him.
> IMO.......if, 6 months ago he would not sign a new contract then the club should have sold him. Instead he will walk for free


He’s quite old though isn’t he? Young players go for big money these days, not old ones with a few years left. What’s his injury history?
maybe they asked him to move on and he declined, or no one wanted to buy him. He didn’t seem to be a first team pick?


----------



## MarkF (18 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> I reckon the big money deals in the top divisions in all countries are driven by agents who want their 5 or 10m straight off and not a percentage of future earnings  although presumably they take a cut of any signing on bonus



It's far worse than that it's a worldwide largely crime owned cartel of that not only owns and sells the players, it can tell a club it's getting a player or selling one, like it or not, and dictate all terms.


----------



## PaulB (18 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I scored a rather pathetic 9


Nothing pathetic about that. They are incredibly tough. There's team on there from distant continents and we're supposed to know their badges? 

There's easier ones in the same category on that website.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Aug 2020)

62% for me. Pretty happy with that overall.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> IMO.......if, 6 months ago he would not sign a new contract then the club should have sold him. Instead he will walk for free


They can't if he doesn't agree to be sold and he would have been nuts to agree to it anyway. Why cost your new club a fat transfer fee when you can go for nothing and command a signing on fee from them yourself?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> They can't if he doesn't agree to be sold and he would have been nuts to agree to it anyway. Why cost your new club a fat transfer fee when you can go for nothing and command a signing on fee from them yourself?


Sadly true.
It all seems to have swung too far the other way.
I would like to think that if a player has been earning £2-4M per year he would help the club.
BUT.......
On the other hand, if the club decided they no longer wanted someone they would just get shut.
Good job I am not a manager as I have no idea


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly true.
> It all seems to have swung too far the other way.
> I would like to think that if a player has been earning £2-4M per year he would help the club.
> BUT.......
> ...


Your "On the other hand" sums it up nicely. Before the misnamed freedom of contract ruling clubs were able to hang on to a players registration after his contract ended and they could block his signing to a rival club.


----------



## Slick (18 Aug 2020)

Bosman, innit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Aug 2020)

Congrats to Sevilla after winning the Europa League for the sixth time!!


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Aug 2020)

Looks like some real changes at Arsenal. Pat Rice has gone and now Freddy Ljungberg is leaving to pursue a career in management. So we need a new first team assistant.

Paging Dennis Bergkamp! 😊


----------



## GetFatty (25 Aug 2020)

So Maguire is guilty of all charges. However how pertinent is this to being able to kick a ball around a field?


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> So Maguire is guilty of all charges. However how pertinent is this to being able to kick a ball around a field?


There is a lot of moral outrage, fuelled by the media from who want him stripped of his club captaincy and dropped by England. So a bloke has a punch up on holiday, so what?

And don't give me the "Role model" nonsense, he isn't one, he's just a guy who happens to be good enough at football to earn a living from it.


----------



## GetFatty (25 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> There is a lot of moral outrage, fuelled by the media from who want him stripped of his club captaincy and dropped by England. So a bloke has a punch up on holiday, so what?
> 
> And don't give me the "Role model" nonsense, he isn't one, he's just a guy who happens to be good enough at football to earn a living from it.


I kind of agree although judgement poor enough to try to bribe a police officer might call into doubt the captaincy


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

He's not just 'any bloke' though, is he? The captain of a club _should _at least behave himself when abroad. Like it or not his actions will reflect on the club even though they shouldn't really. Its the world we live in now. I'm no United fan and I have little interest in International football - but I don't think he should be stripped of his club captaincy or dropped by England. Any punishment should be left to his club (if they feel it necessary) for letting himself down.

In other news Messi has told Barca he wants to leave. Check books out lads! (I'm talking to the rich clubs of course)


----------



## GetFatty (25 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> He's not just 'any bloke' though, is he? The captain of a club _should _at least behave himself when abroad. Like it or not his actions will reflect on the club even though they shouldn't really. Its the world we live in now. I'm no United fan and I have little interest in International football - but I don't think he should be stripped of his club captaincy or dropped by England. Any punishment should be left to his club (if they feel it necessary) for letting himself down.
> 
> In other news Messi has told Barca he wants to leave. Check books out lads! (I'm talking to the rich clubs of course)


I think Barca have a €700m buy out clause though I'm not sure even Messi can afford that and I don't think a club will pay it for a 33 year old. I'm not sure Messi has Ronaldo's obsession with fitness either


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> I think Barca have a €700m buy out clause though I'm not sure even Messi can afford that and I don't think a club will pay it for a 33 year old. I'm not sure Messi has Ronaldo's obsession with fitness either


If they agree to let him leave they won't be asking that sort of money. Nobody has that much, especially now. He's probably only got one contract left in him at his age, although he's not known for his speed as much as his ball playing, so he could go on for a few years yet. I think a lot of clubs would give him a 3 year contract if they could afford to buy him. Apart from his play he would bring them big bucks in increased crowd sizes and ad revenue. How long has he had that €700m buy out clause, do you know?


----------



## GetFatty (25 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> If they agree to let him leave they won't be asking that sort of money. Nobody has that much, especially now. He's probably only got one contract left in him at his age, although he's not known for his speed as much as his ball playing, so he could go on for a few years yet. I think a lot of clubs would give him a 3 year contract if they could afford to buy him. Apart from his play he would bring them big bucks in increased crowd sizes and ad revenue. How long has he had that €700m buy out clause, do you know?


Not sure to be honest. I think only his last contract probably to protect against another Neymar


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> In other news Messi has told Barca he wants to leave*. Check *books out lads! (I'm talking to the rich clubs of course)


Is he going to the MLS then?


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Not sure to be honest. I think only his last contract probably to protect against another Neymar


Undoubtedly. They couldn't afford to lose them both within a short time. Clubs do that often I think. It will be interesting to see where he goes from here though.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Is he going to the MLS then?


Nothing has been said yet about his future - just that he wants to leave and he's informed the club. I expect the journos to come up with a million guesses now. 😊


----------



## GetFatty (25 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Undoubtedly. They couldn't afford to lose them both within a short time. Clubs do that often I think. It will be interesting to see where he goes from here though.


I think Neymar shocked Barca. I think they thought they were safe with €200m or whatever it was as his buy out but PSG proved them wrong. They couldn't afford it to happen twice. Ronaldo leaving Real probably didn't help but (and I'm not actually a fan) he once again proved just how astute he is


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

Oh this is getting interesting! On the Sky Sports pages 'Sky Sports News' Dharmesh Sheth explains the two clauses regarding Lionel Messi's future. There's the free clause Lionel Messi wants to use, and the 700 million euros release clause Barcelona say applies.'

Also on another page 'Where could Messi go next? Kaveh Solhekol looks at which club Lionel Messi could join next after he told Barcelona he wants to leave the Spanish side. '

Its started...😄


----------



## GetFatty (25 Aug 2020)

I actually think Barca will come up with something. They have little money so possibly some kind of future : coach, president?


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Is he going to the MLS then?


I've been reading too many American sites, obviously! Haha


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> I actually think Barca will come up with something. They have little money so possibly some kind of future : coach, president?


Maybe. At the moment though they have a new manager and need to rebuild the team, so the money might come in very handy for that. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Messi returned to Barca in the future as a coach, manager or board member. He clearly loves the club or he wouldn't have stayed there all the years he has.


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2020)

Can't see him leaving. I paid good money to watch him in first in the Wembley Cup in 2009 then a few years later in Seville v Betis when I took my son just so he could see him too. Money well spent, he's a phenomenon and I'm sure we won't see anything like him again.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Re Maguire.
I am not a fan of his and I think Utd paid WAY over what he was worth.......but
The police say he did xyz
HE says he did none of it.
Now, if they jailed him for being a Utd player then fine but for the actual accusations, apart from the police** I have not seen any reported evidence.
**even Drago would have to admit the police have been known to 'fit people up'.
Or have I missed something.


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2020)

He reportedly tried to bribe officials which would suggest a modicum of having done something not entirely legit to get out of?
Hasn’t he been found guilty in a Greek court where presumably evidence and witness or complainant statement LS were presented? Maybe you need to brush up your Greek to read the local reporting?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Aug 2020)

I suppose it would be "ist" of some sort to suggest if he had tried to bribe some Greek coppers they'd have bitten his hand off to accept it.

Which is why I'm not suggesting it.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> He reportedly tried to bribe officials which would suggest a modicum of having done something not entirely legit to get out of?
> Hasn’t he been found guilty in a Greek court where presumably evidence and witness or complainant statement LS were presented? Maybe you need to brush up your Greek to read the local reporting?


 "reportedly tried to bribe" is the phrase I mean. I would have thought that if there was real evidence it would have been reported.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> "reportedly tried to bribe" is the phrase I mean. I would have thought that if there was real evidence it would have been reported.


They asked him for cash and he told them to F off?


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> "reportedly tried to bribe" is the phrase I mean. I would have thought that if there was real evidence it would have been reported.


Reported by whom?
He’s now appealing
Harry Maguire: Man Utd captain's legal team lodges appeal against guilty verdict
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53922147


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Reported by whom?
> He’s now appealing
> Harry Maguire: Man Utd captain's legal team lodges appeal against guilty verdict
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53922147


That is my point......news items report it but no evidence.
As I said, I am not a fan of him or Utd but I would need evidence.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Aug 2020)

Re the Maguire thing. Having run through the events as reported. I can only conclude it is a fit up, the case against his party will fall apart on appeal.


----------



## PaulB (27 Aug 2020)

Stephenite said:


> Re the Maguire thing. Having run through the events as reported. I can only conclude it is a fit up, the case against his party will fall apart on appeal.


Who's your team then?


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> Who's your team then?


three guesses


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2020)

@paul and @vickster You'd like to be selected for jury service on this one. 😄 

Wait and see what happens at the appeal 😉


----------



## MarkF (27 Aug 2020)

Cheap as it is I'll give it a miss, I don't want to miss Bolton Wanderers and get given bleedin Stevenage! Can only imagine the palaver getting in and out of the ground too, a day at the football might well be a day. Looks like Guiseley or Farsley Celtic, pick and choose the better games. 

_"Having worked closely with the local Safety Advisory Group and the EFL, City officials have formulated a package which enables supporters to enjoy as much of the coming campaign as possible. The club is hoping to welcome supporters back to the Utilita Energy Stadium from October, though the capacity will be limited to approximately 7,000.

Season tickets will therefore, based on a reflection of sales from the previous season, be split into two categories: ‘*Claret*’ and ‘*Amber*’.

Fixtures will be divided as fairly as possible - taking into account the dates and kick-off times of each match, ensuring supporters can watch approximately half of City’s remaining 2020/21 home fixtures - and categorised as either ‘*Claret*’ or ‘*Amber*’, meaning only those with that respective ‘City For All’ season ticket will be admitted."_


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2020)

Stephenite said:


> @paul and @vickster You'd like to be selected for jury service on this one. 😄
> 
> Wait and see what happens at the appeal 😉


I actually don’t care either way. However, as with anyone, if found guilty he should be appropriately punished
This an interesting read
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-53918506


----------



## PaulB (27 Aug 2020)

Stephenite said:


> @paul and @vickster You'd like to be selected for jury service on this one. 😄
> 
> Wait and see what happens at the appeal 😉


Sorry, very sorry. I wasn't aware you were actually there. Perhaps you'd like to reveal what you saw, you seem to know rather more than me about it.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> Sorry, very sorry. I wasn't aware you were actually there. Perhaps you'd like to reveal what you saw, you seem to know rather more than me about it.


This is silly. You did read my post, didn't you?

For what it's worth I really do believe several of the charges will be dropped. Maybe all.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Aug 2020)

The ever reliable Sun are saying Maguire may have to wait three years for his appeal to be heard. There was me thinking _*our*_ courts moved slowly...


----------



## PaulB (27 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The ever reliable Sun are saying Maguire may have to wait three years for his appeal to be heard. There was me thinking _*our*_ courts moved slowly...


You may as well have written that in Swahili about a four year-old's comments regarding the geo-political situation in the former Upper Volta since that would have had more credence than anything in Murdoch's arsewipe.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> You may as well have written that in Swahili about a four year-old's comments regarding the geo-political situation in the former Upper Volta since that would have had more credence than anything in Murdoch's arsewipe.


At least they are consistent. Wrong every time with their transfer predictions. Do people still buy that rag?


----------



## PaulB (28 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> At least they are consistent. Wrong every time with their transfer predictions. Do people still buy that rag?


Well what I do is when I'm buying the i in a supermarket, I either put other newspapers on top of the Scum knowing anyone wanting it will be too stupid to look for it or I shake up a can of coca cola and pour liberally over them - if they're lying flat.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

A programme for all real football fans on BBC2 tomorrow night.
Its a 90 minute documentary called "The 30 year wait".
The clue is in the title


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

PaulB said:


> You may as well have written that in Swahili about a four year-old's comments regarding the geo-political situation in the former Upper Volta since that would have had more credence than anything in Murdoch's arsewipe.


Going through the airport last year there was a stand with free newspapers so without checking I picked one up.
MrsD said "do you realise what you have picked up"?.....yep, it was the s*n. It honestly made my stomach turn.


----------



## PaulB (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A programme for all real football fans on BBC2 tomorrow night.
> Its a 90 minute documentary called "The 30 year wait".
> The clue is in the title


I know the queues at the kiosks on the concourse to buy a hot dog is frustrating but I think they're exaggerating just a bit there.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

Where is @vickster ?
How dare they beat Liverpool 
TBF they took their chance and scored 5 good penalties.
Felt sorry for young Brewster missing that penalty but blame Klopp for putting him under such pressure.


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where is @vickster ?
> How dare they beat Liverpool
> TBF they took their chance and scored 5 good penalties.
> Felt sorry for young Brewster missing that penalty but blame Klopp for putting him under such pressure.




But thanks to the penalty shoot out, I lost track of time. I was due to catch a train to meet friends for dinner, which I missed  and ended up having to stump up £10 for an Uber.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Sep 2020)

This Iceland v England game is boring the pants off me oh, hang on, Kyle Walkers got a red! Is there anyone else watching this?


----------



## Stephenite (5 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> This Iceland v England game is boring the pants off me oh, hang on, Kyle Walkers got a red! Is there anyone else watching this?


Thought it was later tonight. I've just found out it's going to cost £50 to watch it on the telly. So, no. I'm not watching.


----------



## Stephenite (5 Sep 2020)

Good golly. It's all happening now!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Sep 2020)

Needing a stoppage time penalty to beat Iceland by the national side of 'The Best League in the World' (or whatever it's going by these days) is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Needing a stoppage time penalty to beat Iceland by the national side of 'The Best League in the World' (or whatever it's going by these days) is pretty embarrassing.


The last 5 mins were quite hilarious at least, don't fancy us v Belgium.


----------



## PaulB (6 Sep 2020)

The only thing that interests me about international 'football' is if any of my team's players got injured. The result of the actual game is totally irrelevant to me.


----------



## PaulB (6 Sep 2020)

And in other football news, West Ham are on the verge of signing Mr Messi. If successful they'll also sign Mr Happi,Mr Tidi,Mr Fussi and any other available Mr Man.


----------



## StuAff (6 Sep 2020)

PaulB said:


> And in other football news, West Ham are on the verge of signing Mr Messi. If successful they'll also sign Mr Happi,Mr Tidi,Mr Fussi and any other available Mr Man.


They need Little Miss Wise in the boardroom…


----------



## PaulB (7 Sep 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Llongyfarchiadau (Congratulations) Neco Williams on first Wales start Thursday and first goal yesterday (Sunday)


Did he get injured?


----------



## PaulB (7 Sep 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> No why, sorry don't understand post.


See my prior post.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Still baffled, prior post appears to be about West Ham and the mr.men.


It refers to players coming back to their clubs with injuries after meaningless international matches.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Not meaningless to me, my country means more to me than any franchise, sorry football club where a great majority of the fans have no affinity to the town / city where the business, sorry football club is based.


The international game is just as much of a business as it's club counterpart. Why else do you think the FA haven't told FIFA to stick the Dubai World Cup, a tournament gained by bribery where slave labourers died in appalling working conditions building the stadiums? Then there was the BBC investigation which found widespread corruption in FIFA. The FA were begging the BBC to can the show in case it scuppered England's chances of holding the tournament they were bidding for at the time. Those were purely about money, as is there insistance on having England games played at the souless Wembley stadium where they can make a fortune from selling corporate boxes to people whose only interest is being seen in the right places rather than taking the games around the country where the real fans can see the national side.


----------



## PaulB (7 Sep 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Not meaningless to me, my country means more to me than any franchise, sorry football club where a great majority of the fans have no affinity to the town / city where the business, sorry football club is based.


They are meaningless. Especially this Nations League nonsense. And they stop the flow of the meaningFULL leagues, stop all activity there, get misshapen squads together to force players to play out of their natural position to suit the national press and then send them back to their bread-and-butter leagues with a disdainful lack of care. We lost several good players to injuries picked up at national clubs they were only interested in playing for to increase their commercial worth. Virtually everyone I can hear around me in the stand in which I sit (more often stand nowadays) and hear under the concourse have great affinity to the town where the club is based. You can hear that in their accents.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Sep 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Not meaningless to me, my country means more to me than any franchise, sorry football club where a great majority of the fans have no affinity to the town / city where the business, sorry football club is based.




My club will always come before the England football team. I agree with SJ the national team business model is no different to club football, its about money and lots of it. My father was a massive Villa fan, yet I was born in Nottingham and spent many years in the East Midlands, my love for The Vile was passed on to me from him, who you support is not just about the town/city you was born into or who you have an affinity to, there can be many reasons. I now live a couple a couple of miles from Villa Park which is handy when I have had a few to many


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2020)

Anyone who grew up watching their local club will always put club before country. It is your club who define your identity as a football fan.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Sep 2020)

Is there a fantasy football league here on CC this year?


----------



## Stephenite (11 Sep 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Once again i have set up the cycle chat league for fantasy football.
> Just a bit of fun for those who like there football
> Go to https://fantasy.premierleague.com/ and when you have picked your team go into join league and put in the code uimxts to join the cycle chat league.


@The Central Scrutinizer where are you? What's going on? Where am I?, etc.

Does anyone else do fantasy premier league here?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2020)

Is this a cry for help from Chris Waddle? Or has he been hitting the glue?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Sep 2020)

Stephenite said:


> @The Central Scrutinizer where are you? What's going on? Where am I?, etc.
> 
> Does anyone else do fantasy premier league here?


I thought anybody who was in it last season would automatically be entered this season.?
Anyway the code to join the cycle chat league is nzrbw5.
Just a bit of fun for anyone who wants to join.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Sep 2020)

At last!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2020)

Heck,Macclesfield Town are no more!!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...n-wound-High-Court-racking-debts-500-000.html


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Heck,Macclesfield Town are no more!!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...n-wound-High-Court-racking-debts-500-000.html


The first of many, I fear. The lower league clubs are going to struggle with their gate money cut off as it is their main source of income.


----------



## StuAff (17 Sep 2020)

StuAff said:


> Liverpool Echo (I'll hazard a guess and say they might have a scooby) reckon he is 'not currently an active target'. Bayern want €30m when he's out of contract at the end of the season. Either not going to Anfield at all, going on a free, or a significantly reduced fee. He'd be a (very handy) squad player, not a first-team starter. Aouar of Lyon might be a more likely target after last night…


Well, they've just bought Alcantara…


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Heck,Macclesfield Town are no more!!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...n-wound-High-Court-racking-debts-500-000.html


Clubs like this could be saved if the big spending Premiership clubs had to py a percentage into a fund to keep small clubs afloat. Come to that why don't they donate £50,000 each and clear this debt. After all its the small clubs who give promising footballers their first rung on the ladder. Many top stars started out at clubs like Macclesfield.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Clubs like this could be saved if the big spending Premiership clubs had to py a percentage into a fund to keep small clubs afloat. Come to that why don't they donate £50,000 each and clear this debt. After all its the small clubs who give promising footballers their first rung on the ladder. Many top stars started out at clubs like Macclesfield.


Why should profitable and successful businesses have to give money to help those badly run clubs who have P'd money up the wall because they were badly run? Football clubs are very easy to manage financially - they know next seasons sponsorship income to the penny and crowd sizes are predictable and never alter overnight so they can near as dammit estimate gate income. Any club that spends more than they earn gambling on success has only themselves to blame if it goes tits up.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Sep 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why should profitable and successful businesses have to give money to help those badly run clubs who have P'd money up the wall because they were badly run? Football clubs are very easy to manage financially - they know next seasons sponsorship income to the penny and crowd sizes are predictable and never alter overnight so they can near as dammit estimate gate income. Any club that spends more than they earn gambling on success has only themselves to blame if it goes tits up.


Yeah, let's let all the small clubs go to the wall then eh? When that happens, what chance has a youngster got of becoming a professional footballer? They can't all get into top clubs' academies. Some are late developers and those will never make it without small clubs taking them on. There are a lot of clubs in trouble right now and its not because of bad management. This virus is killing more than people.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Sep 2020)

Clubs that go to the wall because of the virus I have sympathy for, and there will be some who do. But virtually every club in the Football League runs at a loss and have done for years and that is nothing to do with any virus. Spend more than you earn if you want, but don't complain if the success you gambled on doesn't come and all you are left with is an unsustainable debt.

One thing about football is the sheer number of clubs - lose one from League 2 and a club from the National League will take it's place, their place being filled in turn from the league below. And that runs a hell of a long way further down.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

Bale on loan to Spurs.
OK I can see good logic** in that BUT..... 
he will stay on £600K per week with his parent club paying 50% of that 
** of course, if this virus continues long term and they don't have the fans money coming in then it could be a very expensive error of judgement.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

And now Lpool have agreed £40Mish for Jota from Wolves.
I can think of other players I prefer for that money but Herr Klopp appears to be a big fan.
We seem to be top heavy but still imo in need of another strong defender.


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And now Lpool have agreed £40Mish for Jota from Wolves.
> I can think of other players I prefer for that money but Herr Klopp appears to be a big fan.
> We seem to be top heavy but still imo in need of another strong defender.


23yrs old, 44 goals in 130+ games, has plenty of pace, will put pressure on the front 3 and be good for cup games and add squad depth...what’s not to like??? And who else fits the bill??


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

jowwy said:


> 23yrs old, 44 goals in 130+ games, has plenty of pace, will put pressure on the front 3 and be good for cup games and add squad depth...what’s not to like??? And who else fits the bill??


Was really thinking of a big strong defender.
Reports now are that they are after a defender anyway......in which case I forgive JK.


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Was really thinking of a big strong defender.
> Reports now are that they are after a defender anyway......in which case I forgive JK.


Any names in that report??


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

jowwy said:


> Any names in that report??


A defender called Shabak from Schalke.
Can't say I know anything about him myself.


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A defender called Shabak from Schalke.
> Can't say I know anything about him myself.


Is that the Cameroon guy...27 I think for around 10m?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

jowwy said:


> Is that the Cameroon guy...27 I think for around 10m?


Turkish.
Think I got the name wrong. 
https://metro.co.uk/2020/07/26/liverpool-open-talks-sign-32m-schalke-defender-ozan-kabak-13040669/


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Turkish.
> Think I got the name wrong.
> https://metro.co.uk/2020/07/26/liverpool-open-talks-sign-32m-schalke-defender-ozan-kabak-13040669/


That’s a report from back in July before we sold lovren........not sure we still in for a CB tbh....I can see Fabinho filling in that space if required.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

jowwy said:


> That’s a report from back in July before we sold lovren........not sure we still in for a CB tbh....I can see Fabinho filling in that space if required.


Yes, that is an old report. I sent that link as I couldn't find the one I read yesterday. 
It may have been pulled as there is so much rubbish spouted in these reports.
I would like to see a similar (better) replacement for Lovren.


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, that is an old report. I sent that link as I couldn't find the one I read yesterday.
> It may have been pulled as there is so much rubbish spouted in these reports.
> I would like to see a similar (better) replacement for Lovren.


See what the next 3wks brings..........or maybe January window


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Well well well.........
Everton top 
ManU* equal bottom.
I know, early days but I would never have predicted that.
*ManU looked dreadful against Palace yesterday.


----------



## Chromatic (20 Sep 2020)

Will Ole be the first premier league manager to get the boot this season?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (20 Sep 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Will Ole be the first premier league manager to get the boot this season?



Ole could possibly be the first, however if Villa get off to a bad start I think Dean Smith will go. The owners gave him leeway last season because he had to nearly rebuild the entire squad , made it to the Caribou Cup final and he kept us up , that will not be the case this season, the owners are very ambitious and anywhere near the relegation zone come Christmas may spell the end for him. I hope not, but as we know its all about results.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Sep 2020)

If the Spuds go down today Jose could be facing his P45.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> If the Spuds go down today Jose could be facing his P45.


That would be so tragic


----------



## vickster (20 Sep 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> If the Spuds go down today Jose could be facing his P45.


Not this week...


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Not this week...


Indeed.
A good win for them..... sadly


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Sep 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Ole could possibly be the first, however if Villa get off to a bad start I think Dean Smith will go. The owners gave him leeway last season because he had to nearly rebuild the entire squad , made it to the Caribou Cup final and he kept us up , that will not be the case this season, the owners are very ambitious and anywhere near the relegation zone come Christmas may spell the end for him. I hope not, but as we know its all about results.


Well if he plays anything like he did for us last season you have got yourself a great goalkeeper in Martinez. I hope he does well because he deserves a regular first team spot - even if it isn't with Arsenal! He's a good 'un!


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2020)

Kepa can't keep, it seems.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

StuAff said:


> Kepa can't keep, it seems.


He must be good, he cost then £71.6M


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well if he plays anything like he did for us last season you have got yourself a great goalkeeper in Martinez. I hope he does well because he deserves a regular first team spot - even if it isn't with Arsenal! He's a good 'un!



I am amazed Arsenal let him go, unless Martinez insisted. He looks an amazing goalkeeper and something we desperately needed since Heaton was injured at New Year against Burnley. Heaton is a good golakeeper but injury prone and getting on in years, Martinez could be our number 1 for quite a few seasons to come.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Sep 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I am amazed Arsenal let him go, unless Martinez insisted. He looks an amazing goalkeeper and something we desperately needed since Heaton was injured at New Year against Burnley. Heaton is a good golakeeper but injury prone and getting on in years, Martinez could be our number 1 for quite a few seasons to come.


Selling Emi does seem a strange thing to do but there is _some _sense to it.

I suspect Martinez felt he should be first choice keeper after last season's performances and Leno would have to work his way back into the team. Also Martinez was only on £20,000 and Leno was on £100,000, so maybe Martinez wanted parity? Either way this is a good move for Emi because he will no doubt be earning more and he'll have the No.1 keeper spot at Villa. 
Arsenal now have to replace him of course but they seem to be doing that with some needed cash left over. Whoever comes in will be the number two keeper, with Matt Macey remaining third choice. Keepers don't get injured that often so maybe there would have been problems with Leno if he couldn't displace Martinez and get his position back.


----------



## postman (21 Sep 2020)

Any Everton fans on here.How is Pickford getting on.


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Arsenal now have to replace him of course but they seem to be doing that with some needed cash left over. Whoever comes in will be the number two keeper, with Matt Macey remaining third choice. Keepers don't get injured that often so maybe there would have been problems with Leno if he couldn't displace Martinez and get his position back.


Goalkeeper signed
Runar Alex Runarsson: Arsenal sign Dijon goalkeeper
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54242122


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

Maybe this should be posted in the 'personal' or 'medical' section BUT here goes...... . ....now I struggle to type these words........
Liverpool are in 4th place
Everton are 2nd 
That should never be allowed.


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe this should be posted in the 'personal' or 'medical' section BUT here goes...... . ....now I struggle to type these words........
> Liverpool are in 4th place
> Everton are 2nd
> That should never be allowed.


It's only GD though...and 2 matches 
But Everton do look more sorted this season so who knows


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> It's only GD though...and 2 matches
> But Everton do look more sorted this season so who knows


Dont even joke about that


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Goalkeeper signed
> Runar Alex Runarsson: Arsenal sign Dijon goalkeeper
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54242122


I'm happy about that signing. I see Emi has already settled at Villa! Last night will have made their fans happy with him!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (22 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm happy about that signing. I see Emi has already settled at Villa! Last night will have made their fans happy with him!



Excellent save by Emi last night . If the blades had scored they would have totally shut up shop and killed the game off


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2020)

Another club facing Bankruptcy. National League Dover Athletic may only have a week or two left because of Covid restrictions. If this carries on it will surely start to effect EFL clubs from the bottom up.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...two-weeks-left-says-dover-owner-jim-parmenter


----------



## PaulB (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe this should be posted in the 'personal' or 'medical' section BUT here goes...... . ....now I struggle to type these words........
> Liverpool are in 4th place
> Everton are 2nd
> That should never be allowed.


Why? The best thing for Liverpool (the city) and football would be Everton winning the league. 

I pondered on this on my looooong drive back from Inverness yesterday (388 miles) and came to the inescapable conclusion that the animosity that's been brewing comes from Liverpudlians who shame us (mainly wools) and undeservedly lording it and Evertonians being bitter at trying to live off the crumbs from Liverpool's banqueting table. 

All was much better in the early 80s when it was obvious that Liverpool as a city benefitted enormously from being the actual and real home of football and its trophies. Both teams shared out the glories and that was a tremendous era which I'd love to see come back. I'm having Everton champions and FA Cup winners with Liverpool bringing back big ears and the League Cup for the kids. Then football will be as it always should.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe this should be posted in the 'personal' or 'medical' section BUT here goes...... . ....now I struggle to type these words........
> Liverpool are in 4th place
> Everton are 2nd
> That should never be allowed.


Good news Dave! They aren't second any more. 😄


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

PaulB said:


> Why? The best thing for Liverpool (the city) and football would be Everton winning the league.
> 
> I pondered on this on my looooong drive back from Inverness yesterday (388 miles) and came to the inescapable conclusion that the animosity that's been brewing comes from Liverpudlians who shame us (mainly wools) and undeservedly lording it and Evertonians being bitter at trying to live off the crumbs from Liverpool's banqueting table.
> 
> All was much better in the early 80s when it was obvious that Liverpool as a city benefitted enormously from being the actual and real home of football and its trophies. Both teams shared out the glories and that was a tremendous era which I'd love to see come back. I'm having Everton champions and FA Cup winners with Liverpool bringing back big ears and the League Cup for the kids. Then football will be as it always should.


I think you can tell that comment was 'tongue in cheek'.
As a supporter for 60 years I always wanted Everton to do well. Even a close second to the reds would be acceptable .
But........there is a reason they are called the bitters.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Good news Dave! They aren't second any more. 😄


They are now . Wow go foxes scoring 5 away at Man City


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> They are now . Wow go foxes scoring 5 away at Man City


Refs are going mad with the penalties lately. Three more here.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Refs are going mad with the penalties lately. Three more here.


But at least those were authentic penalty claims. Unlike like this new slant on handball where intent doesn't come into it, that's a travesty.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Refs are going mad with the penalties lately. Three more here.


Not seen them so can't really comment ,but I will take them 😄


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Sep 2020)

Was the handball law and application really so broken pre VAR? This is becoming a laughing stock.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think you can tell that comment was 'tongue in cheek'.
> As a supporter for 60 years I always wanted Everton to do well. Even a close second to the reds would be acceptable .
> But........there is a reason they are called the bitters.




If you want to see bitter, take a look at Birmingham City supporters, the local derby between Villa and Small Heath is the most toxic I know of second only to probably Rangers and Celtic. Its down to jealousy due to the Blues lack of silverware and the fact they feel they should be the main club of the second city and clearly are not 

I find it all rather childish, I would like to see the Blues in the Prem, we need more midlands clubs at the top level.


----------



## StuAff (27 Sep 2020)

Pep will be spending some more money, then…(assuming Sheik Mansour doesn't give him his P45).
Bayern lost at Hoffenheim as well


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Not seen them so can't really comment ,but I will take them 😄


So would I if I was a Foxes supporter... but I wasn't criticizing them (or the ref). I was just remarking on the number of penalties that have been awarded already this season. It seems more than usual to me.

Going back to an earlier post I made... oh lookee what I just read on Sky Sports football pages

*PL managers united: 'We need to help'  *
Premier League managers including Jurgen Klopp have called for football's elite to support lower-league clubs financially impacted by coronavirus.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Sep 2020)

We'd be happy to have Salah on loan please Jürgen. Crewe's local for him too. Have him wrapped post haste.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Sep 2020)

A welcome win for West Ham and a decent performance.

Leicester City's League championship a few years ago was seen as a bit of a freak, but to be fair to them they have turned into a genuinely top quality side rather than fading away to nothing as many people thought they would.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> So would I if I was a Foxes supporter... but I wasn't criticizing them (or the ref). I was just remarking on the number of penalties that have been awarded already this season. It seems more than usual to me.
> 
> Going back to an earlier post I made... oh lookee what I just read on Sky Sports football pages
> 
> ...


Just watched motd from Sat . The handball rule appears to be ridiculous and Var is improving is it


----------



## PaulB (28 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just watched motd from Sat . The handball rule appears to be ridiculous and Var is improving is it


It's like a panel of football haters have somehow found themselves in a position of executive power governing the rules of football and gone; "How can we end football as a spectacle and make the fans turn away from it in their droves?" Hence VAR and the handball thing. That will just be for starters, they've doubtless got something else up their sleeves.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

@vickster 
Serious comment......not a dig.
I thought Arteta would fail miserably but he seems to be doing a good job.
You are in need of (at least) one top quality central defender but you are imo going in the right direction.
Thursdays match will be interesting.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just watched motd from Sat . The handball rule appears to be ridiculous and Var is improving is it


I enjoy watching Josè lose but not like that.
You have a defender with his back to the ball.
Carroll mis-heads the ball against the defenders arm.
Its virtually impossible to jump with his arms by his side.
I think they will be forced to change that new rule.


----------



## Seevio (29 Sep 2020)

Nobody seems happy with the current implementation of the handball rules so I'm wondering what my fellow armchair experts think the solution should be? The current rules seem to be set up to try and minimise the subjectivity involved and so that decisions can be more uniform across matches. This has already led to some odd decisions and will only get worse.


----------



## R_nger (29 Sep 2020)

Seevio said:


> Nobody seems happy with the current implementation of the handball rules so I'm wondering what my fellow armchair experts think the solution should be? The current rules seem to be set up to try and minimise the subjectivity involved and so that decisions can be more uniform across matches. This has already led to some odd decisions and will only get worse.


Did you see the handball not given against Arsenal the week before ? There’s your subjectivity !


----------



## PaulB (29 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 546727
> 
> 
> Is this a cry for help from Chris Waddle? Or has he been hitting the glue?


Who's standing by this now?


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Sep 2020)

R_nger said:


> Did you see the handball not given against Arsenal the week before ? There’s your subjectivity !


Even as an Arsenal fan I have to agree we got lucky there. It was definitely a handball by today's rules. Not deliberate but a handball nevertheless.

@Dave7 - we've got Gabriel but he was left on the bench for some reason. Also Saliba and Mari. Mari is injured but where is Saliba?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

So @vickster and other Arsenal fans.
What will the score be tonight ??
I imagine both managers will 'rest' players.
My heart says a Lpool win but it should be tight.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So @vickster and other Arsenal fans.
> What will the score be tonight ??
> I imagine both managers will 'rest' players.
> My heart says a Lpool win but it should be tight.


Depends how seriously Liverpool take the competition. Arsenal have for a long time used the Carabao Cup to give a chance to the reserve and youth players, so I see no reason why they won't do it again tonight. But the young players are good, so they might spring a surprise!


----------



## Spartak (1 Oct 2020)

'Big' game tonight in the UEFA Europa League Qualifiers..... Dundalk taking on Klaksvik from the Faroe Islands, if Klaksvik win, it will be the first time a team from the Faroes has reached the group stages of the competition. 
They've got a fair chance, considering they could have drawn one of the bigger clubs left in the qualifiers..... Galatasary, Wolfsburg, Tottenham or AC Milan.


----------



## PaulB (1 Oct 2020)

Spartak said:


> 'Big' game tonight in the UEFA Europa League Qualifiers..... Dundalk taking on Klaksvik from the Faroe Islands, if Klaksvik win, it will be the first time a team from the Faroes has reached the group stages of the competition.
> They've got a fair chance, considering they could have drawn one of the bigger clubs left in the qualifiers..... Galatasary, Wolfsburg, Tottenham or AC Milan.


I have nothing but contempt for the whale killers of the Faroe Islands. I get unfeasibly angry whenever I hear or see the name of those evil bass tards.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2020)

PaulB said:


> I have nothing but contempt for the whale killers of the Faroe Islands. I get unfeasibly angry whenever I hear or see the name of those evil bass tards.



They're 2 - 0 down, so you can calm your farm.


----------



## PaulB (1 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> They're 2 - 0 down, so you can calm your farm.


With balm while I sing a psalm.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2020)

PaulB said:


> With balm while I sing a psalm.



Uh-oh, they've pulled one back with 20 minutes to go...


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So @vickster and other Arsenal fans.
> What will the score be tonight ??
> I imagine both managers will 'rest' players.
> My heart says a Lpool win but it should be tight.


I think we will win on penalties


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> I think we will win on penalties


Yeah..... sloppy, arrogant Origi. Thought he was good enough to stroke it past a very good goalie. Big big error to throw it. Idiot.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Oct 2020)

Our defence is looking much more solid these days and they certainly need to be when playing a team as good as Liverpool is now. The team is still a work in progress under Arteta but its all heading in the right direction. 

Easy one next - Man City! 

If we get through that I'll bet we get Spurs in the next round


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Oct 2020)

Not a bad draw in the Europa League. Rapid Vienna, Molde and Dundalk.

Leicester have Braga, AEK Athens and Zorya Luhansk
Spurs have Ludogorets, LASK and Royal Antwerp
Celtic have Sparta Prague, AC Milan and Lille
Rangers have Benfica, Standard Liege and Lech Poznan

I think both Scottish teams have tough games ahead!

Edit: I do wish them luck though!


----------



## Stephenite (2 Oct 2020)

Fantasy Premier League - Why, oh, why did I sell Calvert-Lewin to bring in Willian after one game?


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Oct 2020)

Looks like we have lost out on Aouar, now Real Madrid are interested. Torriera is going to Atletico on loan, so maybe the Partey deal is still possible? We need one of them but I would have preferred Aouar myself. More creative to get balls through to the forwards.


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2020)

Pompey finally won a match (two draws and a defeat in the first three matches). Hurrah!

Also, nice one Leeds.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

How does that happen ???
Leicester go to City and stick 5 past them.
Then
Today, at home, they lose 3 nil to Westhaaaam.
Crazy


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How does that happen ???
> Leicester go to City and stick 5 past them.
> Then
> Today, at home, they lose 3 nil to Westhaaaam.
> Crazy


[Ron Manager] Football, isn't it? Marvellous [Ron Manager]


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How does that happen ???
> Leicester go to City and stick 5 past them.
> Then
> Today, at home, they lose 3 nil to Westhaaaam.
> Crazy


Because we're Leicester City . I suspected we might slip up today


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

StuAff said:


> [Ron Manager] Football, isn't it? Marvellous [Ron Manager]


Ron manager ????


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ron manager ????


Fast Show....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NeRoSFZWbs


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Because we're Leicester City . I suspected we might slip up today


And because we're West Ham who are notoriously hard to predict.

A very welcome three points on the back of a good performance.


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

Only three goals in the first seven minutes at Old Trafford…


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2020)

that’s not going to help United’s cause  and nor is that


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

4-1 and United down to ten men after 37 minutes…


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Oct 2020)

From the blue side of Manchester, being amateurish and slaughtered by Leicester then failing to beat Leeds was pretty awful, but I must say, this is cheering me up a tad.

Now, come on you Villa!


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Oct 2020)

"_Lads, it's only Tottenham"_


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> "_Lads, it's only Tottenham"_


If they keep this up (or down), it'll be 'It's only United'.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2020)

Does anyone else think the lack of crowds is affecting results ? ie the away teams seem to be at less of a disadvantage without the majority of the crowd being against them


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2020)

Every team is in the same situation in the PL. Equal number of home and away games


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

Villa 4-1 up after 39 minutes.


----------



## Beebo (4 Oct 2020)

Now Liverpool are taking a beating too.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Does anyone else think the lack of crowds is affecting results ? ie the away teams seem to be at less of a disadvantage without the majority of the crowd being against them


I seriously believe a lot of the players would like to keep it that way now they've got used to it. It's great when you're having a blinder and they are chanting your name, but horrible when you have a poor game or make a silly mistake and you can hear people screaming that they hope your kids die of cancer.

The Premier League clubs wouldn't be too heartbroken as the TV money keeps flowing in and would probably increase as it was the only way of watching football and the TV companies would love it.


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

5-2…

Can whichever deity decides the football results ease off on the hallucinogenic substances, please?


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2020)




----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

6-2.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 are you watching


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

7-2.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2020)

It's the oddest of seasons already


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

Pompey (and Reading)'s record for highest score in a PL match remains intact…


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> @Dave7 are you watching


I think I just heard a gun shot...


----------



## Dec66 (4 Oct 2020)




----------



## Kempstonian (4 Oct 2020)

Martinez will be disappointed to have let in 2 goals!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Oct 2020)

StuAff said:


> Also, nice one Leeds.



But also, nice one Villa.


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2020)

Klopp and Van Dijk honest and gracious in their post match remarks. 'There is nobody to blame apart from me and us' said the former.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> @Dave7 are you watching


Indeed.
Unbelievable.
We were lucky they didn't stick 10 past us.
No idea what went wrong. I can point out faults and poor performances but for the whole team to full apart is beyond me.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed.
> Unbelievable.
> We were lucky they didn't stick 10 past us.
> No idea what went wrong. I can point out faults and poor performances but for the whole team to full apart is beyond me.


It happens. It has happened to City and to United, I'm just surprised it happened to Liverpool, I didn't see them dropping points this season, just like last. They looked virtually unbeatable until tonight. 
I just couldn't see where they'd concede points, turns out it was quite a surprising answer.


----------



## downesy (4 Oct 2020)

Well I never, in truth I had already wrote this game off , and hoped we would just be competitive. It was quite an impressive attacking display, and we could easily have had a couple more. I think I'm still shellshocked a strange season indeed


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2020)

I wonder if the resident Liverpool expert @PaulB was watching and has something to say???

for me it was laughable and a disgrace to see us ship 7 goals alway from home, but it was only 3pts lost and we will come back stronger and learn from it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> I wonder if the resident Liverpool expert @PaulB was watching and has something to say???
> 
> for me it was laughable and a disgrace to see us ship 7 goals alway from home, but it was only 3pts lost and we will come back stronger and learn from it.



"Well played Villa" you say? Very well put


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (5 Oct 2020)

Villa was on fire tonight. To be honest I would have been over the moon with a draw but to hammer Liverpool 7-2 is something else. The only downer is that we couldnt be there to support them, Villa Park and especially the Holte End would have been absolutely rockin. Never mind, I will just have to celebrate down the local tomorrow.

Villa are back...!!!.........Well hopefully 

UTV


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> I wonder if the resident Liverpool expert @PaulB was watching and has something to say???
> 
> but it was only 3pts lost and we will come back stronger and learn from it.


That is my hope.
Our next game is high flying Everton.
Lets hope the break will enable lfc to recover mentally.
hahaha......I had just said to MrsD that Adrian was a good goalie when he made that dreadful error. On a night that we were below par that shocked us and gave Villa added impetus.


----------



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is my hope.
> Our next game is high flying Everton.
> Lets hope the break will enable lfc to recover mentally.
> hahaha......I had just said to MrsD that Adrian was a good goalie when he made that dreadful error. On a night that we were below par that shocked us and gave Villa added impetus.


You can’t blame Adrian for that loss........Gomez was all over the shop all night and tbh VVD has been poor since the lockdown. The whole back line was at fault as we are starting to get lazy and thinking it’s easy. Time for back to basics and stifle teams, starve them of the ball and force them into errors. Rather than standing on the half way line hoping our pacey cb bail us out


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> You can’t blame Adrian for that loss........Gomez was all over the shop all night and tbh VVD has been poor since the lockdown. The whole back line was at fault as we are starting to get lazy and thinking it’s easy. Time for back to basics and stifle teams, starve them of the ball and force them into errors. Rather than standing on the half way line hoping our pacey cb bail us out


Am I missing something??
I said I had just been praising him when he made that dreadful mistake. I didn't blame him for the loss.

I agree about Gomez. I said, during the match, I always rated him but last night he was all over the place.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2020)

must be a record, both reds letting in 13 goals on same day? Keeping my eye on youg Watkins this season assume he was the reason for Brentfords success?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (5 Oct 2020)

Gunnersaurus sacked!


----------



## StuAff (5 Oct 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Gunnersaurus sacked!


No he's not. The man in the suit is retiring…there will be another. From Guardian live blog…
"*Some further detail* on the fate of Gunnersaurus: it’s not extinction, just hibernation. The costume will return when fans do, but the man who has occupied it since 1993 will not. Jerry Quy, the man behind the mask for more than a quarter of a century, is to retire."


----------



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Am I missing something??
> I said I had just been praising him when he made that dreadful mistake. I didn't blame him for the loss.
> 
> I agree about Gomez. I said, during the match, I always rated him but last night he was all over the place.


I didn’t say you was blaming.........it was me saying that we cant blame him, too many others played badly


----------



## Beebo (5 Oct 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Gunnersaurus sacked!


Are any mascots in work at the moment?


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2020)

StuAff said:


> No he's not. The man in the suit is retiring…there will be another. From Guardian live blog…
> "*Some further detail* on the fate of Gunnersaurus: it’s not extinction, just hibernation. The costume will return when fans do, but the man who has occupied it since 1993 will not. Jerry Quy, the man behind the mask for more than a quarter of a century, is to retire."


@vickster fancy free entry to all home games 🦖


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> I didn’t say you was blaming.........it was me saying that we cant blame him, too many others played badly


Got you......thanks for that.
It was just your opening phrase saying "you can't blame him".
Appreciate that.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Oct 2020)

StuAff said:


> No he's not. The man in the suit is retiring…there will be another. From Guardian live blog…
> "*Some further detail* on the fate of Gunnersaurus: it’s not extinction, just hibernation. The costume will return when fans do, but the man who has occupied it since 1993 will not. Jerry Quy, the man behind the mask for more than a quarter of a century, is to retire."


But...but...






It's in The Sun _and_ The Daily Mail. So it must be true.


----------



## StuAff (5 Oct 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> But...but...
> View attachment 550798
> 
> 
> It's in The Sun _and_ The Daily Mail. So it must be true.


Fake News!


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Oct 2020)

Early days yet, but if it carries on like this someone not considered as contenders could do another Leicester and pull off a shock.


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Early days yet, but if it carries on like this someone not considered as contenders could do another Leicester and pull off a shock.


Even Arsenal


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Even Arsenal


Not that big a shock though vickster, let's not get carried away.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not that big a shock though vickster, let's not get carried away.


Well it IS Partay time!


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Oct 2020)

StuAff said:


> Fake News!


https://www.skysports.com/football/...t-released-by-the-club-gofundme-page-launched

That doesn't say he's retiring, does it?


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Oct 2020)

I think the 'retiring' is just a cover so Arsenal don't look bad. They made a mistake and they know it. Gunnersaurus will be back!


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2020)

Gunnersaurus: Mesut Ozil offers to pay wage of Arsenal mascot
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54440357

Well not like he’s giving much back in terms of football for his 350k a week


----------



## Chromatic (6 Oct 2020)

Meanwhile, at the arse end of the football world, tonight Gloucester City played their first match at their own ground for 13 years, since the great flood of 2007 ruined the place. They won too.


----------



## StuAff (6 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Gunnersaurus: Mesut Ozil offers to pay wage of Arsenal mascot
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54440357
> 
> Well not like he’s giving much back in terms of football for his 350k a week


Wags on Twitter have suggested he take over. Might be the only way he gets on the pitch…


----------



## StuAff (6 Oct 2020)

In other news, Pompey won in the EFL Trophy. And congratulations to the Cobblers, who put five past the U21 team of the second club in Hampshire.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Oct 2020)

StuAff said:


> Wags on Twitter have suggested he take over. Might be the only way he gets on the pitch…


I think the comedian and Arsenal fan Jack Whitehall might have been the first to suggest it.


----------



## PaulB (9 Oct 2020)

StuAff said:


> In other news, Pompey won in the EFL Trophy. And congratulations to the Cobblers, who put five past the U21 team of the second club in Hampshire.


Northampton.


----------



## PaulB (10 Oct 2020)

So....£14.95 to watch individual matches live on TV. Good or not good? What say the good people of Cyclechatland? 

Since you can't go, this allows you to see your favourite team at least a few times this season. Kylie Jenner, if you are already subscribing to Sky and/or BT, why are they squeezing yet more money out of you as they are and will continue to earn millions from the home subscribers anyway.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Oct 2020)

Just find a stream online, plenty of them out there. Quite frankly I think they are taking the piss out of the fans


----------



## MarkF (10 Oct 2020)

Loved it all my life, played till I was 55, coached juniors for many years and up to this year would take in more than 1 game a week, every week, travelling all over to do so. I've lost all interest, couldn't tell you any result from last week and have no idea who Bradford City are playing today, or even if they have a game.

I've just been reading about the PL wanting to charge £15 to view a game, you could offer me £15 to watch one but I wouldn't, without a crowd football means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

I pay stupid money to Virgin as I enjoy sport. Footy, golf etc 
But I have had enough and about to go back to a basic package.
I am anything but technical so am going to pay a few bob to an expert who can rig up as many free progs as possible


----------



## newts (10 Oct 2020)

Ollie Watkins hat trick was something special. 
Another successful player from the Exeter City Academy
We always knew he was special with goals like this in the Devon Derby. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9piq5e98o


----------



## PaulB (10 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I pay stupid money to Virgin



Drawing a daft face on the Queen with glasses, a moustache and her tongue sticking out does not render it worthless. How many times do we have to tell you this?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Oct 2020)

newts said:


> Ollie Watkins hat trick was something special.
> Another successful player from the Exeter City Academy
> We always knew he was special with goals like this in the Devon Derby.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9piq5e98o





Hopefully soon to be a Villa legend. From what I have seen of him, his movement, ball control and excellent, Dean Smith says his attitude is superb, always willing to try new things and to improve. From what I have read it's good business for Exeter, standing to make up to two million from his transfer to Villa Park.


----------



## newts (10 Oct 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Hopefully soon to be a Villa legend. From what I have seen of him, his movement, ball control and excellent, Dean Smith says his attitude is superb, always willing to try new things and to improve. From what I have read it's good business for Exeter, standing to make up to two million from his transfer to Villa Park.



It'll be nearer to 3.5 million by the time all the installments are paid


----------



## StuAff (10 Oct 2020)

PaulB said:


> Northampton.


No disrepect was meant to them, though unfortunately their performance today was cobblers, because they lost. 

Pompey won again though


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2020)

Does anyone think the new Premier League proposals are good?
Do the fans of Man U and Liverpool even think it’s good?
Their fans always seem to be interested in the games traditions.


----------



## PaulB (12 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Does anyone think the new Premier League proposals are good?
> Do the fans of Man U and Liverpool even think it’s good?
> Their fans always seem to be interested in the games traditions.


No, it's not good. It's a way to enrich themselves and create a league like the one they're suffering in Scotland.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

i just find it strange that the government are asking the premier and their teams to bail out the lower clubs, yet they are not asking amazon, costa et al to bail out smaller business's............


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

What on earth are Liverpool and Man Utd playing at here?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54505270


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> What on earth are Liverpool and Man Utd playing at here?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54505270


Project Big Picture reminds me of Cameron's Big Society clap-trap, a flashy headline that will come to nought.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> What on earth are Liverpool and Man Utd playing at here?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54505270


from what i can see they are providing a plan........it has to start and come from somewhere


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> i just find it strange that the government are asking the premier and their teams to bail out the lower clubs, yet they are not asking amazon, costa et al to bail out smaller business's............


Are the government asking that? I thought it was the FA asking. 

But football shouldn’t be and isn’t a business like any other business. 
All teams rely on others to survive, from the bottom to the top and should support each other to some extent.

You have to be careful what you wish for. Just look at America with their franchises and no relegation. The LA/Oakland Raiders have moved again, this time to Las Vegas, how can they maintain any credibility. imagine if Liverpool FC upped sticks and moved to Blackpool because it had better commercial potential.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> from what i can see they are providing a plan........it has to start and come from somewhere



Well it's certainly started off from a ridiculous position. Keep the bit about the 25% revenue share, and maybe losing the League Cup. 

The rest of it can get in the sea. 

Especially the voting rights thing, which is just a power grab.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> i just find it strange that the government are asking the premier and their teams to bail out the lower clubs, yet they are not asking amazon, costa et al to bail out smaller business's............


Are they? I can find no reference to the Government having said any such thing in regards to "Project Big Picture". This project is proposed by Manchester United FC and Liverpool FC (with the backing of the EFL). The Government and the Premier League on the other hand have both criticised it, most notably the Government have described it as a "backroom deal". Which it is.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Are they? It's admittedly a nice overall concept, except that the Government have said no such thing (in regards to "Project Big Picture"). This project is proposed by Manchester United FC and Liverpool FC (with the backing of the EFL). The Government and the Premier League on the other hand have both criticised it, most notably the Government have described it as a "backroom deal".


my comment wasnt about the big picture proposal..........more about the governement constantly stating that the premier league has plenty of money ( ref: billion pound in transfers) and should help out the lower leagues


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Well it's certainly started off from a ridiculous position. Keep the bit about the 25% revenue share, and maybe losing the League Cup.
> 
> The rest of it can get in the sea.
> 
> Especially the voting rights thing, which is just a power grab.


totally agree, but as with all plans, you need a starting point........its not a great one, but a starting point at least


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Are the government asking that? I thought it was the FA asking.
> 
> But football shouldn’t be and isn’t a business like any other business.
> All teams rely on others to survive, from the bottom to the top and should support each other to some extent.
> ...


pretty sure a government minister on TV today stated the premier league ha splenty of money ( Ref: transfer spend) and should hand some down to the lower leagues


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

https://news.sky.com/story/premier-...ee-government-step-in-minister-warns-12102317

He did, sort of, but was really saying that the Government would step in if this nonsensical Project Big Picture went ahead.


----------



## vickster (12 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Are the government asking that? I thought it was the FA asking.
> 
> But football shouldn’t be and isn’t a business like any other business.
> All teams rely on others to survive, from the bottom to the top and should support each other to some extent.
> ...


Or to Manchester....


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> https://news.sky.com/story/premier-...ee-government-step-in-minister-warns-12102317
> 
> He did, sort of, but was really saying that the Government would step in if this nonsensical Project Big Picture went ahead.


"There’s a lot of money in the Premier League. Just look at the last transfer window, over £1bn - I believe that is more than the next four largest leagues in Europe put together - has been spent in that window.
"There is the money in the sport. They should be getting together to sort the sport out.”

is what he said on bbc breakfast earlier.........yet there’s also lots of money on amazon, Costa et el, should they be doing the same in sorting retail out???? I’m just curious as to why the government thinks rich football clubs should bail out poor clubs and not have the same happen in every other sector of life.......


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Or to Manchester....


It would help Manchester as both clubs there are shite lol.......


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> "There’s a lot of money in the Premier League. Just look at the last transfer window, over £1bn - I believe that is more than the next four largest leagues in Europe put together - has been spent in that window.
> "There is the money in the sport. They should be getting together to sort the sport out.”
> 
> is what he said on bbc breakfast earlier.........yet there’s also lots of money on amazon, Costa et el, should they be doing the same in sorting retail out???? I’m just curious as to why the government thinks rich football clubs should bail out poor clubs and not have the same happen in every other sector of life.......


You are getting blinded by whataboutary. Plenty of MPs have called for better taxation of these international companies but it isn’t easy to solve. 

Amazon or Costa have no benefit in protecting their competition. They are totally independent and would be more successful without their competitors. 

Football teams require Decent competition to stay relevant. They can’t play against themselves.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

@Beebo has put it perfectly. 

As an example, look at the Old Firm. They hoover up the resources and best players in Scotland, then wonder why they do badly in European Competition. Admittedly, they are doing rather better over the last couple of seasons, which I'm actually kind of pleased about as it helps our co-efficient.

So competition is the name of the game, and the PL could easily afford to reduce the gulf between sides, and help stop them going under.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> You are getting blinded by whataboutary. Plenty of MPs have called for better taxation of these international companies but it isn’t easy to solve.
> 
> Amazon or Costa have no benefit in protecting their competition. They are totally independent and would be more successful without their competitors.
> 
> Football teams require Decent competition to stay relevant. They can’t play against themselves.


What I’m saying is.....why should rich clubs bail out poor ones??? Why shouldn’t governments who bail out other companies also bail out sport???


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> @Beebo has put it perfectly.
> 
> As an example, look at the Old Firm. They hoover up the resources and best players in Scotland, then wonder why they do badly in European Competition. Admittedly, they are doing rather better over the last couple of seasons, which I'm actually kind of pleased about as it helps our co-efficient.
> 
> So competition is the name of the game, and the PL could easily afford to reduce the gulf between sides, and help stop them going under.


So why did no one bail out rangers then??? why were they left to go bankrupt and restart??? Why wasn’t richer Scottish clubs asked to put money forward to stop them going under???

the answer.....it wasn’t in the interest of other clubs to bail out a competitor, it’s that simple.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> So why did no one bail out rangers then??? why were they left to go bankrupt and restart??? Why wasn’t richer Scottish clubs asked to put money forward to stop them going under???
> 
> the answer.....it wasn’t in the interest of other clubs to bail out a competitor, it’s that simple.



It was a bit more complicated than that...


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> It was a bit more complicated than that...


but the principal is the same.........


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

If it’s in the best interest of football that the premier league help out lower tier teams.....

why didn’t it happen to stop teams like hull, Wigan, Portsmouth, Bolton, coventry et al going into administration, was it not in their best interests then in the name of competition.......why is it only relevant now???


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> If it’s in the best interest of football that the premier league help out lower tier teams.....
> 
> why didn’t it happen to stop teams like hull, Wigan, Portsmouth, Bolton, coventry et al going into administration, was it not in their best interests then in the name of competition.......why is it only relevant now???


Because those teams by and large were poorly run and over stretched themselves during normal operations. 
Well run Clubs currently have no income stream through no fault of their own.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Because those teams by and large were poorly run and over stretched themselves during normal operations.
> Well run Clubs currently have no income stream through no fault of their own.


And through no fault of the premier league......but again, that’s not the argument put forward up the thread, it’s argued it’s best for competition, so again, why wasn’t it best for competition before???


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> And through no fault of the premier league......but again, that’s not the argument put forward up the thread, it’s argued it’s best for competition, so again, why wasn’t it best for competition before???


Really?
Because if they bailed out overspending teams once then every other team would just overspend as there would be no risk.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> but the principal is the same.........



Not really. As @Beebo said with your other examples, clubs that over-spend and get themselves into difficulty have only themselves to blame.

Rangers were going about their business in some seriously dodgy ways. They were lucky to be allowed to restart in the bottom division. They're massively overspending now too, and it will all end in tears, again.

It's maybe a bit idealistic of me to want those who have, help out those who don't. That's how it is though, and I accept that.

You've made your views clear on this more than once now, and it's clear they aren't going to change; I accept that too.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Not really. As @Beebo said with your other examples, clubs that over-spend and get themselves into difficulty have only themselves to blame.
> 
> Rangers were going about their business in some seriously dodgy ways. They were lucky to be allowed to restart in the bottom division. They're massively overspending now too, and it will all end in tears, again.
> 
> ...


So is it right for the government to bail out other companies that have Covid restrictions placed upon them.....but football have to sort themselves out???


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> So is it right for the government to bail out other companies that have Covid restrictions placed upon them.....but football have to sort themselves out???



A lot of football clubs took advantage of the government's furlough scheme...

This isn't about football "sorting itself out", it's about redistributing wealth more evenly, reducing the gulfs between the leagues and supporting the national sport more fairly.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> A lot of football clubs took advantage of the government's furlough scheme...
> 
> This isn't about football "sorting itself out", it's about redistributing wealth more evenly, reducing the gulfs between the leagues and supporting the national sport more fairly.


You honestly believe that?........


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> You honestly believe that?........



Er, yes. I wouldn't have written it if I didn't.

If the Premier League sacrificed let's say 3% of their revenue, and let's go wild and ask for 2% off Championship sides to be redistributed throughout other clubs that would hardly dent their finances, would it?


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Er, yes. I wouldn't have written it if I didn't.
> 
> If the Premier League sacrificed let's say 3% of their revenue, and let's go wild and ask for 2% off Championship sides to be redistributed throughout other clubs that would hardly dent their finances, would it?


So is that in the best interest of competition???


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> So is that in the best interest of competition???



This is getting tedious. 

Yes, I believe it is. You don't, and that's fine. 

I don't know what you're getting from this exchange.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> This is getting tedious.
> 
> Yes, I believe it is. You don't, and that's fine.
> 
> I don't know what you're getting from this exchange.


So you think by doing this, it will stop clubs going to the wall and increase competition.....honestly I think your deluded and live in a world of fantasy and make believe........

all clubs will do is keep spending beyond their means, cause they will believe, hey it’s ok, the premier league with all its wealth will bail us out, over and over and over again....

how about clubs are held responsible for their own finances and if they can’t get it to work, they sell to someone who can or they fold......then they may just start taking responsibility for their own failures.

it won’t increase competition one jot......


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> So you think by doing this, it will stop clubs going to the wall and increase competition.....honestly I think your deluded and live in a world of fantasy and make believe........
> 
> all clubs will do is keep spending beyond their means, cause they will believe, hey it’s ok, the premier league with all its wealth will bail us out, over and over and over again....
> 
> ...



As @Beebo alluded to, increased payments wouldn't be allowed for teams spending out-with their means. Obviously the payments would be strictly monitored, but I'd hoped that would have gone without saying.

The clubs mentioned up-thread have all rebuilt, with varying degrees of success.

While we're on about finances, I'd also introduce a salary cap, and that goes for all leagues, both domestically and abroad. I'd have no problem with players augmenting their salaries with sponsorships or endorsements, but clubs shouldn't be paying the ridiculous amounts they are. Look at Bale and Messi as two examples of how players can essentially hold clubs to ransom. Bobo Baldé was a similar story at Celtic.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> As @Beebo alluded to, increased payments wouldn't be allowed for teams spending out-with their means. Obviously the payments would be strictly monitored, but I'd hoped that would have gone without saying.
> 
> The clubs mentioned up-thread have all rebuilt, with varying degrees of success.
> 
> While we're on about finances, I'd also introduce a salary cap, and that goes for all leagues, both domestically and abroad. I'd have no problem with players augmenting their salaries with sponsorships or endorsements, but clubs shouldn't be paying the ridiculous amounts they are. Look at Bale and Messi as two examples of how players can essentially hold clubs to ransom. Bobo Baldé was a similar story at Celtic.


Now your starting to talk sense......it’s not enough that clubs get handed payments as bail outs to offset their bad financial control. There has to be responsibility from the owners of the clubs to ensure they can stand on their own two feet and be a viable commodity.

its what the owners of Liverpool are trying to do with their club......only spend what you bring in, don’t over reach with the budgets and if the fans don’t like it tough. But football fans want to see success and money being spent and if that doesn’t happen they cry and scream, send up banners of fsg out, glazer out etc etc etc...........the whole game needs a fundamental rebuild from the ground up.

but it will never happen.......


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> Now your starting to talk sense......it’s not enough that clubs get handed payments as bail outs to offset their bad financial control. There has to be responsibility from the owners of the clubs to ensure they can stand on their own two feet and be a viable commodity.
> 
> its what the owners of Liverpool are trying to do with their club......only spend what you bring in, don’t over reach with the budgets and if the fans don’t like it tough. But football fans want to see success and money being spent and if that doesn’t happen they cry and scream, send up banners of fsg out, glazer out etc etc etc...........the whole game needs a fundamental rebuild from the ground up.
> 
> but it will never happen.......



That's the spirit! 

Sadly, I agree with you, though I believe it could happen if proper proposals were made; "The Big Picture" is very much the opposite of that.

It is good to see that Liverpool are trying to do things properly - according to Transfermarkt the club has made a profit in 3 of the last 4 years, which is pretty impressive.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Sadly, I agree with you, though I believe it could happen if proper proposals were made; "The Big Picture" is very much the opposite of that.
> 
> It is good to see that Liverpool are trying to do things properly - according to Transfermarkt the club has made a profit in 3 of the last 4 years, which is pretty impressive.


Tbh I never read the big picture proposal as have always been against the premier league being used as the bail out option......

and I do hope Liverpool keep doing the right thing and invest the right way and not let some fans get their way. Clubs need to be controlled better financially........we don’t want another Leeds, Bolton, Portsmouth, Wigan, Coventry...all ex premier league clubs that were run badly to try and get to the top quickly and without a sound financial footing to help them get there.

the only way is salary and spending caps......


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

Some kind soul posted this on my team's football forum, saving the need to click on the Mail website.

An excellent take down of The Big Picture by Martin Samuel:

Manchester United and Liverpool's Project Big Picture is nothing but a disgusting Big Six power grab... Rick Parry is Faust in a Mickey Mouse tie and he thinks we're STUPID 

Rick Parry helped destroy the fabric of English football once, and now he’s going for it again.

His alliance with Manchester United, Liverpool and any fellow travellers within the Big Six is the most flagrant, abusive and ruinous power grab the domestic game has seen since the formation of the Premier League with Parry as its chief executive close to 30 years ago. That put the power in the hands of 20 clubs.

Now Parry and the elite want this narrowed down to a cabal of six. They are promising all kinds of bungs and sweeteners to get their way, painting themselves as the saviours of the game, the friends of the little folk, but do not believe a single word of it.

This is about six clubs controlling the wealth and seizing the power, right down to deciding who gets into their competition. This is about closed shop protectionism that will end the Premier League as a vibrant competition. This is about getting your round in with another man’s money.

This is, in essence, every rotten, contemptuous, self-serving, destructive idea the likes of Manchester United and Liverpool have come up with across the last two decades, repurposed as a rescue package.

Project Big Picture? Far from saving our game, all it would do is reduce. Reduce what makes football fun. Reduce its unpredictability, reduce the excitement, reduce the chances for Wolves or Leicester or Aston Villa. Reduce the hope of a change of ownership at Newcastle. Reduce your chances of promotion. Reduce your hopes of success if you get there. Reduce, reduce, reduce.

Of course Parry supports it. He has no idea how to address the financial crisis in the EFL, so will cling to any lifebelt tossed his way. If it means selling out the League Cup, the Community Shield, 14 current Premier League clubs and any in the Championship with ambition, he’ll do it.

That is how desperate he is. He’s Faust, in a Mickey Mouse tie. And he thinks we’re stupid. They all do.

Take the proposed new superpowers, the nine longest-serving clubs in the Premier League, whose votes would count for more than the rest. That’s the big six, plus Everton, Southampton and West Ham.

Those nine clubs are to be afforded ‘long-term shareholder status’, would have unprecedented power, even able to veto new owners at other Premier League clubs, decide on the chief executive and amend rules and regulations. And maybe the six think the three will be flattered to be included.

Depends whether they can handle basic arithmetic. For what would be needed for vetoes and changes to processes is a two-thirds majority of long-term shareholders.

Ooh, what’s two-thirds of nine? Wouldn’t be six by any chance, would it? Everton, Southampton and West Ham wouldn’t be privileged members. They would be ridiculous patsies, carved up and cynically outvoted at every turn. 

That is what Project Big Picture is. One big carve-up. Take wealth distribution, 50 per cent of which would now be divided on merit, rather than equally. But not real merit. 

Some of the cut would be calculated over the last three years so if Manchester United or Liverpool had a bad season, it wouldn’t matter as much because other, more successful years would be taken into account.

At the moment central income ratio is capped at 1.7 to 1 between big and small; this might see it reach 4:1. And what’s fairer than a league in which the wealthiest get four times as much basic income as their rivals lower down?

The same with television revenue with clubs permitted to sell eight games on their own platforms. This would greatly harm the broadcast deal, with the loss of exclusivity, and that money could only be recouped if the PPV packages were hugely successful. And who is likelier to benefit there: Manchester United and Liverpool again, or Burnley and West Brom? 

So, again, the elite clubs lose nothing, the smallest clubs get squeezed. The only time they are all treated the same is when handing out bungs to the EFL and FA to make it happen. 

Paying £250million to the EFL and £100m to the FA, the clubs are equal. When voting, sharing television revenue, creaming off the profits of PPV, they are not.

The donations, the good causes, the infrastructure, they are all the sheep’s clothing, disguising the wolf. Everything here benefits the elite. Small clubs would lose two games’ revenue in an 18-team competition, plus the odd bonus League Cup fixture. 

The elite? Nothing. Those gaps in revenue would quickly be filled by expanded European competitions and the revamped Club World Cup, the gulf growing ever wider.

This plan is not to be trusted — even the charitable aspects.

When Parry helped set up the Premier League, it was ostensibly to aid the England team. Soon, everyone knew the truth. Do not be fooled by this, either. Do not be fooled by the grassroots talk, the money for the women’s game, the £20 tickets for away fans — this is a power grab dressed up as reform, the closed shop reworked as opened-armed generosity.

And they want to tie the Premier League to UEFA’s financial fair play rules, too. Of course they do. They are stricter and unyielding. 

Manchester United and Liverpool can usher in UEFA’s FFP — attached to revenue streams only available to the biggest and richest clubs — then that truly is the end for the likes of Leicester or Wolves challenging the status quo. And that is what terrifies them.

Not that another club like lovely Macclesfield might go bust. Aston Villa 7 Liverpool 2. Manchester United 1 Tottenham 6. That’s the waking nightmare, and it always has been. That they won’t be good enough to sustain their status.

That, like AC Milan in Italy, they will slip from relevance. So they want it all: the money and the control. They want to make the rules, shape the game, decide who gets what, who gets in. And Parry, once again, is their willing accomplice. 

Just as he was in 1992 when, as chief executive of the fledgling Premier League, he helped alter a system that awarded 50 per cent of broadcast revenue to clubs outside the top tier — the second tier got 25 per cent, those below 12.5 per cent each — to one that benefited a small group and placed football on its road to ruin.

Only fools could not see through this, but in many ways, it is almost a positive. Project Big Picture is so transparent in its aims, so repulsively skewed towards the richest, so disgustedly naked in its protectionism that the howl of rejection and outrage should be deafening.

Under the guise of improving the economic outlook for all, it delivers the bulk of its money into the greasy mitts of an over-privileged, over-entitled elite. It fixes the game in favour of six clubs, while shifting the financial burden to the 14 straining every sinew to remain competitive. 

It is a disgrace, the opposite of a solution, and deserves a pauper’s grave.


----------



## MarkF (12 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> But football shouldn’t be and isn’t a business like any other business.



I think it is and it should be.



Beebo said:


> You have to be careful what you wish for. Just look at America with their franchises and no relegation. The LA/Oakland Raiders have moved again, this time to Las Vegas, how can they maintain any credibility. imagine if Liverpool FC upped sticks and moved to Blackpool because it had better commercial potential.



Doesn't that provide "real" competition though? Hasn't the last 10 years provided 7 or 8 different Superbowl winners? And, any team can win it.
I don't think our way is any more "right" than theirs, that is the USA way and our way is just as unimaginable to them, who's going to fund an MLS club with mega start up $m's and maybe get relegated to the no money USL? Nobody.

I am a traditionalist in so much as I believe in the small clubs and local support, but they should believe in themselves, kids cannot just go to the big PL clubs, so there is huge opportunity if the clubs can go out and grab it....and stop whining about the injustice of it all. I believe in "B" teams too and think it is good for everybody, seen them often in Spain, I don't understand the reluctance to embrace them here, I don't see any down sides, it's not as if PL clubs are going to stop stockpiling talent.

I'd let the PL go completely, most of us are more interested in the FL anyway and the Championship will still be the 5th best league in the world, with a glut of famous old clubs but be free to market itself as such.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Oct 2020)

Enjoying Leeds Utd's start...


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2020)

Some EFL clubs will "disappear within five to six weeks" unless they get financial support, says Nigel Travis, chairman of League Two Leyton Orient.
He also said 'Project Big Picture' - a plan by Liverpool and Manchester United to reform the English football pyramid -* was a "great proposal"*.

some people see the plan a lot different to others i see.........


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Oct 2020)

So we will be reduced to having only two trophies to aim for then, the League and the FA Cup? Season ticket holders will be getting less value for money if they are losing 2 home games and maybe a few League Cup games to go to. The League Cup is used by many top clubs as a chance to give younger players and reserves a few games a season and is a chance for lower league clubs to earn money from a successful cup run.

Not sure I like the idea of this plan.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Oct 2020)

Btw the League cup is an excellent chance for lower league teams to earn a few bob by progressing to the later stages (and occasionally even winning it), because the big clubs don't rate it and rarely field strong teams when they play lower division clubs. Doing away with it would hit lower teams far more than Premiership clubs. I don't suppose many of them care about that though.


----------



## MarkF (13 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> Some EFL clubs will "disappear within five to six weeks" unless they get financial support, says Nigel Travis, chairman of League Two Leyton Orient.
> He also said 'Project Big Picture' - a plan by Liverpool and Manchester United to reform the English football pyramid -* was a "great proposal"*.
> 
> some people see the plan a lot different to others i see.........



Oh come on! Only a blind man cannot see the proposals for what they are, not for the common good that's for sure. It's no surprise that foreign owned sporting businesses (that long ceased to be British football clubs) are behind this.


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2020)

MarkF said:


> Oh come on! Only a blind man cannot see the proposals for what they are, not for the common good that's for sure. It's no surprise that foreign owned sporting businesses (that long ceased to be British football clubs) are behind this.


Well according to today’s news 85% of EFL clubs support the proposals........so that’s a fair few blind people


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2020)

So even the PL teams that proposed the change have rejected it?

Premier League says clubs will not back 'Project Big Picture' https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54545053
Face saving?


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> So even the PL teams that proposed the change have rejected it?
> 
> Premier League says clubs will not back 'Project Big Picture' https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54545053
> Face saving?


That’s not what it says.......it doesn’t state how many do or don’t back it


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2020)

This was the alert I got, BBC reporting maybe more nuanced
https://news.sky.com/story/project-...eague-clubs-unanimously-reject-plans-12104052

Plans from Liverpool and Manchester United to radically reform England's top flight of football have been unanimously rejected by all 20
Premier League clubs....
The Premier League had earlier said in its statement on Wednesday: "All 20 Premier League clubs today unanimously agreed that Project Big Picture will not be endorsed or pursued by the Premier League, or The FA.

Unanimous is pretty clear  They agreed to ditch it clearly


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> This was the alert I got, BBC reporting maybe more nuanced
> https://news.sky.com/story/project-...eague-clubs-unanimously-reject-plans-12104052
> 
> Plans from Liverpool and Manchester United to radically reform England's top flight of football have been unanimously rejected by all 20
> ...


It needs 14 out the 20 side to vote against it......your 1st post linked to the bbc, now your linking to the sky story, who’s saving face???


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> It needs 14 out the 20 side to vote against it......your 1st post linked to the bbc, now your linking to the sky story, who’s saving face???


I posted the wrong link from my phone on a forum, my bad 

The PL statement seems pretty clear though


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> I posted the wrong link from my phone on a forum, my bad
> 
> The PL statement seems pretty clear though


We can all make those excuses...........but I don’t really care, it was a pretty shitty plan anyway tbh


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> This was the alert I got, BBC reporting maybe more nuanced
> https://news.sky.com/story/project-...eague-clubs-unanimously-reject-plans-12104052
> 
> Plans from Liverpool and Manchester United to radically reform England's top flight of football have been unanimously rejected by all 20
> ...


All 20? So Liverpool and Man Utd voted against their own plan? Oh dear...


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2020)

Y


Kempstonian said:


> All 20? So Liverpool and Man Utd voted against their own plan? Oh dear...


Apparently so, perhaps realising too it was a pretty shitty plan anyway


----------



## jowwy (15 Oct 2020)

again bbc and sky reporting two different outcomes.......so uncertain whether they did vote against their own plans. it could have been any number from 14 to 18 votes and would still be classed as unanimous.

when you work in the data business, we have a saying " lies, damn lies and statistics" take your pick...........


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2020)

https://www.premierleague.com/news/1861703
“...20...unanimously...”
Unanimous used in line with its accepted definition 

If a group of people are unanimous, they all agree about one particular matter or vote the same way, and if a decision or judgment is unanimous, it is formed or supported by everyone in a group


----------



## jowwy (15 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> https://www.premierleague.com/news/1861703
> “...20...unanimously...”
> Unanimous used in line with its accepted definition
> 
> If a group of people are unanimous, they all agree about one particular matter or vote the same way, and if a decision or judgment is unanimous, it is formed or supported by everyone in a group


i am aware of what unanimous means, i am also aware that you have now used 3 different sources of information to try and save face after posting incorrect information the 1st time..........in the same way utd and liverpool are trying to save face over their plans by voting against them ( if thats what they did)


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> i am aware of what unanimous means, i am also aware that you have now used 3 different sources of information to try and save face after posting incorrect information the 1st time..........in the same way utd and liverpool are trying to save face over their plans by voting against them ( if thats what they did)


That’s the same information quoted from the PL in the Sky report 👍 Original source stating that 20 clubs voted in the same way

Anyhow the in your words ‘shitty plan’ isn’t happening regardless of the source 👍


----------



## jowwy (15 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> That’s the same information quoted from the PL in the Sky report 👍 Original source stating that 20 clubs voted in the same way
> 
> Anyhow the in your words ‘shitty plan’ isn’t happening regardless of the source 👍


it was a shitty plan....but as with everything you have to start somewhere, now all 20 can talk and put a plan together that they are all happy with, rather than rick parry of the EFL only asking utd and liverpool to do it....therefore all clubs will have a buy in to the plan and all clubs can take full responsibility if it doesn't work.

but just to add 85% of EFL teams were happy with the proposals


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2020)

LFC Vs Everton.
Pickford SHOULD have been red carded.
Lpool 3rd goal NEVER offside
Ref should be banned for life....... ok, a bit harsh......just for 50 years.
Disgusting decisions.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2020)

Kilmarnock beat Livingston 3 - 1 today. And I know nobody cares, but Livingston's manager is Gary "Three Lungs" Holt, a Killie legend and boyhood fan (he has the club crest tattooed on his calf).

Ouch.


----------



## Chromatic (18 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> LFC Vs Everton.
> Pickford SHOULD have been red carded.
> Lpool 3rd goal NEVER offside
> Ref should be banned for life....... ok, a bit harsh......just for 50 years.
> Disgusting decisions.



I apologise in advance but I can't resist it.



PS
I agree, he should have been sent off and it wasn't offside.


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> LFC Vs Everton.
> Pickford SHOULD have been red carded.
> Lpool 3rd goal NEVER offside
> Ref should be banned for life....... ok, a bit harsh......just for 50 years.
> Disgusting decisions.




Pickford ? Yes, red card and should have been sent off, but I thought the offside was valid


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2020)

cisamcgu said:


> Pickford ? Yes, red card and should have been sent off, but I thought the offside was valid


If you can’t score with your elbow, then you cant be offside with your elbow either.......the line should have been taken from his armpit or foot whichever was closer, but he chose the elbow as that was the only option to ensure the Manchester supporting VAR ref could give offside....

totally robbed and he should never ref again as he’s biased........


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Oct 2020)

Shall we blame Arsenal too for letting Man City win?


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Shall we blame Arsenal too for letting Man City win?


What’s your point???


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> If you can’t score with your elbow, then you cant be offside with your elbow either.......the line should have been taken from his armpit or foot whichever was closer, but he chose the elbow as that was the only option to ensure the Manchester supporting VAR ref could give offside....
> 
> totally robbed and he should never ref again as he’s biased........



I'm bowing out of here, yet agin - football is way too tribal for my sensibilities, and obviously balanced discussion is impossible


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Oct 2020)

Oh Lord above, checked online to see how West Ham were getting on half way through the second half to see they were getting tanked 3-0 by Spurs. Just looked a moment ago wondering how many more they'd managed to ship only to see they'd drawn the game 3-3. 

What a turn around.


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh Lord above, checked online to see how West Ham were getting on half way through the second half to see they were getting tanked 3-0 by Spurs. Just looked a moment ago wondering how many more they'd managed to ship only to see they'd drawn the game 3-3.
> 
> What a turn around.


Was a superb comeback and a great strike from lanzini


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2020)

cisamcgu said:


> I'm bowing out of here, yet agin - football is way too tribal for my sensibilities, and obviously balanced discussion is impossible


You havent put forward any balanced discussion


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> You havent put forward any balanced discussion


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (18 Oct 2020)

Well this has turned out to be a great weekend we beat Leicester and The Blues lose to Sheffield Wednesday. I think I will allow myself another celebration beer.

Cheers


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> What’s your point???


You seemed to be implying that the 'Manchester supporting referee' was helping Man City. Maybe I was wrong?


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh Lord above, checked online to see how West Ham were getting on half way through the second half to see they were getting tanked 3-0 by Spurs. Just looked a moment ago wondering how many more they'd managed to ship only to see they'd drawn the game 3-3.
> 
> What a turn around.


Mourinho says they were 'lucky'. Classless as always.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Oct 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Well this has turned out to be a great weekend we beat Leicester and The Blues lose to Sheffield Wednesday. I think I will allow myself another celebration beer.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers VP!  Villa are flying and its nice to see tbh. Same with Everton.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh Lord above, checked online to see how West Ham were getting on half way through the second half to see they were getting tanked 3-0 by Spurs. Just looked a moment ago wondering how many more they'd managed to ship only to see they'd drawn the game 3-3.
> 
> What a turn around.


I put it on at 3 nil.
A great come back and terrific 3rd goal.


----------



## jowwy (19 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You seemed to be implying that the 'Manchester supporting referee' was helping Man City. Maybe I was wrong?


The Manchester supporting referee was controlling var in the Mersey side derby.....


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Oct 2020)

VAR was always going to be like this. The Liverpool strike that was disallowed was _technically_ offside, the offside rule is binary and if a any part of a player is 1mm behind the last defender then the letter of the law makes the officials correct in that sense. But that is not what the offside rule is for, it was introduced to stop a forward getting a clear and obvious advantage by "Goal hanging" and over the years the officials have applied the rule sensibly and bar the occasional cock up have largely got the decisions correct. We have now reached the ridiculous stage where a micrometer is being used to measure whether a pimple on somebody's kneecap was beyond the defender, something that gives no advantage whatsoever, and it is turning the game into a farce.

The only use VAR should be put to is in goal line technology where getting the exact precision is fair and accepted by everybody. Otherwise it is complete bollocks which is ruining the game and leaving everybody with a sour taste in their mouths.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh Lord above, checked online to see how West Ham were getting on half way through the second half to see they were getting tanked 3-0 by Spurs. Just looked a moment ago wondering how many more they'd managed to ship only to see they'd drawn the game 3-3.
> 
> What a turn around.


I'm still buzzing after that match.
At 3-0 i thought about turning the tv off,so glad i stuck with it.
We got our reward for sticking with it and not giving up with that great lanzini goal.
Even though spurs are our biggest rivals(and Millwall!) and snatching a point off them was fantastic i have to say kane and son are two brilliant players.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> VAR was always going to be like this. The Liverpool strike that was disallowed was _technically_ offside, the offside rule is binary and if a any part of a player is 1mm behind the last defender then the letter of the law makes the officials correct in that sense. But that is not what the offside rule is for, it was introduced to stop a forward getting a clear and obvious advantage by "Goal hanging" and over the years the officials have applied the rule sensibly and bar the occasional cock up have largely got the decisions correct. We have now reached the ridiculous stage where a micrometer is being used to measure whether a pimple on somebody's kneecap was beyond the defender, something that gives no advantage whatsoever, and it is turning the game into a farce.
> 
> The only use VAR should be put to is in goal line technology where getting the exact precision is fair and accepted by everybody. Otherwise it is complete bollocks which is ruining the game and leaving everybody with a sour taste in their mouths.


The photo I saw today makes me doubt the VAR ref. It didn't even look like his elbow was offside. I thought the rule was if 'any part of the body a player can score a goal with' is offside. Well even if his elbow was millimetres offside he's still ok because you can't score a legal goal with your arm.

jowwy is right, 'pool were robbed!

I agree with you about goal line technology. They could implement that by putting cameras in both posts and a couple in the crossbar.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> VAR was always going to be like this. The Liverpool strike that was disallowed was _technically_ offside, the offside rule is binary and if a any part of a player is 1mm behind the last defender then the letter of the law makes the officials correct in that sense. But that is not what the offside rule is for, it was introduced to stop a forward getting a clear and obvious advantage by "Goal hanging" and over the years the officials have applied the rule sensibly and bar the occasional cock up have largely got the decisions correct. We have now reached the ridiculous stage where a micrometer is being used to measure whether a pimple on somebody's kneecap was beyond the defender, something that gives no advantage whatsoever, and it is turning the game into a farce.
> 
> The only use VAR should be put to is in goal line technology where getting the exact precision is fair and accepted by everybody. Otherwise it is complete bollocks which is ruining the game and leaving everybody with a sour taste in their mouths.


Well made points there imo.
Reading today that Pickford was not red carded as the VAR ref thought that once offside was given than a foul was not counted.
So the ref blows offside and player A can punch B in the face and get away with it.
He should be sacked.


----------



## cisamcgu (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well made points there imo.
> Reading today that Pickford was not red carded as the VAR ref thought that once offside was given than a foul was not counted.
> *So the ref blows offside and player A can punch B in the face and get away with it.*
> He should be sacked.


Might make a lot of games more interesting


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2020)

The mad thing about having Coote as VAR is that he's already shown he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## PaulB (20 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> The mad thing about having Coote as VAR is that he's already shown he doesn't know what he's doing.


You need to let these things go, you know. Clinging on to resentments like this does you no good at all. Let it go and......relax.....


----------



## Stephenite (23 Oct 2020)

Does anyone have any recomendations for online text commentary?

I, often, follow the beeb but it can go several minutes between updates - which is obviously not good enough.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2020)

Blimey, just read that Ajax of Amsterdam won 13-0 away from home at VVV-Venlo! 😳

Traoré scored FIVE and had THREE assists! 

Maybe the home team were playing on grass and not astroturf.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Blimey, just read that Ajax of Amsterdam won 13-0 away from home at VVV-Venlo! 😳
> 
> Traoré scored FIVE and had THREE assists!
> 
> Maybe the home team were playing on grass and not astroturf.



Not-very-interesting factoid for you, I was 3rd string goalkeeper for VVV Venlo in the 93/94 season. They weren't playing the likes of Ajax in those days mind you.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Not-very-interesting factoid for you, I was 3rd string goalkeeper for VVV Venlo in the 93/94 season. They weren't playing the likes of Ajax in those days mind you.


Curiosity got the better of me but I wasn't able to stalk find you here, or, at least, I was none the wiser! 😉


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2020)

If I have inadvertantly outed you and you want to remain anonymous, just say and I'll delete my findings. 😉👍


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Curiosity got the better of me but I wasn't able to stalk find you here, or, at least, I was none the wiser! 😉
> 
> View attachment 554318


I Googled the exact same thing


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2020)

Gosh, I'm not listed on Transfer Market. Clearly I wasn't notable enough! 
If you want to stalk further i played for NEC Nijmegen in the 92/93 season as third string keeper, and at the same time I was first team keeper at FC Pfalzdorf in the German non-league who played on Thursday nights, weirdly, so I could play for both. 

I got paid 50 Gulders per game in the reserves at the Dutch clubs, it was a nice bonus on top of my day job!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

This VAR crap (plus poor refereeing) is doing my head in.
1. Never a pen for Sheffield.
2. How did Chelsea not get in pen when that donkey Maguire decided that a wrestling stranglehold was legit.


----------



## PaulB (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This VAR crap (plus poor refereeing) is doing my head in.
> 1. Never a pen for Sheffield.
> 2. How did Chelsea not get in pen when that donkey Maguire decided that a wrestling stranglehold was legit.


It'll be the ruination of football. The first call we had at Anfield was greeted with derision. It was a Wolves 'goal' that was given by the referee who then had to stop the game while his decision was reviewed. Now the lads who sit around me in the Kop are knowledgeable and experienced match-goers (all time-served football men) and all were of the opinion that we'd rather see the goal given WITHOUT VAR than not given with it even though that would benefit us in that instance. It was disallowed and the tourists in the Moan stand all cheered while the Kop - that bastion of football wisdom - remained impassive and unimpressed.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

The footy thread seems to have faded a bit.
Some big games this weekend.
Everton Vs Utd 'should' be good.
City Vs Lpool tomorrow should also be good and tight...... I think Lpool could win that. What think you ??
Did I just see correctly that Southampton have gone top after beating Newcastle ?
Well done Ralph. Boy, they have sold some top players in recent years (mainly to Lpool ) and are still up there.


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2020)

My team are doing rather well despite throwing away a 2 goal lead against rather good opposition in Portugal. It was actually quite reassuring to see a team who could bring on a 24 million pound substitute celebrating widely after scraping an injury time equaliser against the mighty Rangers.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

Slick said:


> My team are doing rather well despite throwing away a 2 goal lead against rather good opposition in Portugal. It was actually quite reassuring to see a team who could bring on a 24 million pound substitute celebrating widely after scraping an injury time equaliser against the mighty Rangers.


Yes, I follow the fortunes of Rangers and really hope you do well this year.
I want Stevie G to do well..........if only to steal him off you in 4 years.


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I follow the fortunes of Rangers and really hope you do well this year.
> I want Stevie G to do well..........if only to steal him off you in 4 years.


I think even the most ardent supporters realise he's coming your way at some point. 

We're just enjoying the ride for now. 👍


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

A good win for Utd Vs the toffees yesterday.
Personally a nice 0 0 draw would have suited me but 'hats off' to them.
Today we have the small matter of Man City to face.
Most pundits seem to fancy a Lpool win but I will be happy with a draw (of course I would prefer a Lpool win ).


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2020)

Just watching last night's MOTD . As much as I like see Leeds goals disallowed due to the company I keep ( @Supersuperleeds ) Bamford's offside is a Joke . Var and the offside rules is ruining the spectacle .


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just watching last night's MOTD . As much as I like see Leeds goals disallowed due to the company I keep ( @Supersuperleeds ) Bamford's offside is a Joke . Var and the offside rules is ruining the spectacle .


I only listened live on the radio and they could not believe it.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I only listened live on the radio and they could not believe it.


He's offside because he pointed to the midfielder where to play the ball so his top of his arm was offside !!!!!!


----------



## Chromatic (8 Nov 2020)

Well, it was Mike Reid on VAR so only to be expected.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> He's offside because he pointed to the midfielder where to play the ball so his top of his arm was offside !!!!!!


And he cannot score with that.... so technically it cannot be off side.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And he cannot score with that.... so technically it cannot be off side.


Funnily enough that's what Bamford said in his post match interview . But apparently this year the top off the arm can be offside


----------



## Dayvo (8 Nov 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Well, it was Mike Reid on VAR so only to be expected.


Is that Mike Reid the (so-called) comedian? 

😉


----------



## Chromatic (8 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Is that Mike Reid the (so-called) comedian?
> 
> 😉


Ha ha, it's a fair cop! I of course meant Mike Dean.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Ha ha, it's a fair cop! I of course meant Mike Dean.


Well to be fair, they are both comedians.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Nov 2020)

I knew all along it was Dean, no idea what made me put Reid. Probably suffering from some sort of trauma after the event.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2020)

Forgot to say but we are top of the league (for a while ) hoping the other City can do us a favour ( sorry @Dave7 . Go foxes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just watching last night's MOTD . As much as I like see Leeds goals disallowed due to the company I keep ( @Supersuperleeds ) Bamford's offside is a Joke . Var and the offside rules is ruining the spectacle .


You're not getting a like.

The way they use VAR is killing the game, mind you so is all this falling down lark.


----------



## Slick (8 Nov 2020)

8 nil for my team this afternoon, not too shabby.


----------



## downesy (8 Nov 2020)

Nice 0-3 win for the lads , but being a typical pessimistic Brummie I'm still counting points till we're safe from relegation


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Nov 2020)

Convincing win by the Villans against Arsenal tonight. Grealish, Barkley and Watkins are really starting to click. If we continue to play like this I think we will have a top ten finish. Arsenal looked toothless and and mediocre.


----------



## downesy (9 Nov 2020)

Ian Wright on MOTD2; "If Villa were walking down the road, they'd be John Travolta in Saturday Night Fever"


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (9 Nov 2020)

downesy said:


> Ian Wright on MOTD2; "If Villa were walking down the road, they'd be John Travolta in Saturday Night Fever"



I thought he was going to cry, Shearer was clearly enjoying rubbing it in 

We have beaten Liverpool, Leicester and Arsenal, it would make my day if we beat Man Utd. The only negative is I think its highly unlikely any fans will make it into Villa Park this season.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

I enjoyed Citeh Vs Lpool.
Klopp was, imo, very brave with his lineup.
We 'could' have won it early on but so could City later on.
Probably a fair result in the end.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I thought he was going to cry, Shearer was clearly enjoying rubbing it in
> 
> We have beaten Liverpool, Leicester and Arsenal, it would make my day if we beat Man Utd. The only negative is I think its highly unlikely any fans will get make it into Villa Park this season.


You have to admit...... Liverpool were all over you but you got 7 lucky goals


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

Leicester City go top of the Prem⚽️⚽️⚽️


----------



## PaulB (11 Nov 2020)

International teams should be composed of lower league players. When your best players run the risk of injuries by taking part in these meaningless nothingnesses, it makes it a joke, or in today's case, a cruel joke.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> International teams should be composed of lower league players. When your best players run the risk of injuries by taking part in these meaningless nothingnesses, it makes it a joke, or in today's case, a cruel joke.


I can sympathise with that. And another weekend lost in the EPL and the Championship because of a friendly that doesn't matter and a tie in a tournament that nobody cares about.

Of all the club football fans I know, only a small percentage care about the international game anymore. I'm sure many of the "England band" types who go the their games have rarely if ever been inside a league ground.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> International teams should be composed of lower league players. When your best players run the risk of injuries by taking part in these meaningless nothingnesses, it makes it a joke, or in today's case, a cruel joke.


Scotland team are just years ahead of their time.  

Tonight could be the night though.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> International teams should be composed of lower league players. When your best players run the risk of injuries by taking part in these meaningless nothingnesses, it makes it a joke, or in today's case, a cruel joke.


We could certainly have done without that news.
Looking now as though it could be a season ender.


----------



## shep (12 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Leicester City go top of the Prem⚽⚽⚽


 With yet another dodgy VAR decision against the Wanderers!


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2020)

The sweaty socks are through to the Euro 2020 finals. Ending 22 years of hurt. At least their fans are usually good value in a tournament.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Nov 2020)

Beebo said:


> The sweaty socks are through to the Euro 2020 finals. Ending 22 years of hurt. At least their fans are usually good value in a tournament.


It's always a huge pleasure to see the Scots qualify... they may (or more accurately do) hate England, but England fans still like to see Scotland progress and get to these tournaments.


----------



## Slick (12 Nov 2020)

Just how good were Scotland tonight? 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Nov 2020)

Slick said:


> Just how good were Scotland tonight? 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Excellent, that's how good. 

'Mon the Jocks! 
'Mon the crows! 
'Mon the fish!


----------



## Slick (12 Nov 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Excellent, that's how good.
> 
> 'Mon the Jocks!
> 'Mon the crows!
> 'Mon the fish!


Ken.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Excellent, that's how good.
> 
> 'Mon the Jocks!
> 'Mon the crows!
> 'Mon the fish!


Can you translate that for me please.
Thank you


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can you translate that for me please.
> Thank you



It was a sketch from "Chewin' the Fat", an excellent Scottish comedy show from years back. 
A young activist would go around carrying out minor acts of rebellion in support of what he saw as the underdog... so he'd smash up a scarecrow for example, while shouting out "'mon the crows!" (Come on, the crows!)


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It was a sketch from "Chewin' the Fat", an excellent Scottish comedy show from years back.
> A young activist would go around carrying out minor acts of rebellion in support of what he saw as the underdog... so he'd smash up a scarecrow for example, while shouting out "'mon the crows!" (Come on, the crows!)


Ahhh I can sleep now  
Thanks.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Nov 2020)

https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/spor...-a-tournament-returns-for-2021-20201113202493


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2020)

I thought we had blown it when we conceded that late goal, which would have been a typically Scottish thing to do. Delighted that we'll be there, it would have been hard to take as a hosting nation if we weren't. Tricky group to get out of mind!


----------



## downesy (13 Nov 2020)

Chuffed for Scotland a football loving nation back in the fold, as for Scotland fans hating England as an Englishman living and working in Scotland it's a load of bollocks


----------



## downesy (13 Nov 2020)

Sorry just to clarify there is p**s taking on both sides, but hate no


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2020)

downesy said:


> Chuffed for Scotland a football loving nation back in the fold, as for Scotland fans hating England as an Englishman living and working in Scotland it's a load of bollocks


I did think of mentioning that but it's like pushing water uphill sometimes so thanks for highlighting that little nugget.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2020)

downesy said:


> Chuffed for Scotland a football loving nation back in the fold, as for Scotland fans hating England as an Englishman living and working in Scotland it's a load of bollocks


I'm chuffed for them too. But after a year of living in Dundee i'd say the scots *love* to hate the english. It's fair enough.

Edit: In a sporting context, mostly.


----------



## downesy (13 Nov 2020)

Aye but that's Dundee , it's a law unto its self


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (14 Nov 2020)

The Premier League has decided to scrap pay per view with all matches aired over different channels. I cannot help but think this is a face saving exercise, after fans boycotted paying to watch games with no fans and no atmosphere. Many just streamed their games over the internet. The Prem and clubs have tried to milk fans for their money whilst offering inferior entertainment. Greed will eventually kill the game if we are not careful.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54932314


----------



## PaulB (15 Nov 2020)

Stephenite said:


> I'm chuffed for them too. But after a year of living in Dundee i'd say the scots *love* to hate the english. It's fair enough.
> 
> Edit: In a sporting context, mostly.


I remember being in an ASDA in Edinburgh in 2000 and they had a football-related competition for that years' European Championships where the winner won ALL 15 shirts hoisted aloft above the shoppers' heads. Fifteen shirts in a sixteen team tournament. Guess which one was missing?


----------



## Slick (15 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> I remember being in an ASDA in Edinburgh in 2000 and they had a football-related competition where the winner won ALL 15 shirts hoisted aloft above the shoppers' heads. Fifteen shirts in a sixteen team tournament. Guess which one was missing?


Costa Rica?


----------



## PaulB (15 Nov 2020)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...5iKdn2VBKkbITzQxiAGzIPBc3kbZtkGRZKAr8BOkXe_eI

RIP Ray Clemence. Liverpool's first European Cup winning keeper.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...5iKdn2VBKkbITzQxiAGzIPBc3kbZtkGRZKAr8BOkXe_eI
> 
> RIP Ray Clemence. Liverpool's first European Cup winning keeper.


I've just seen that. Reading the BBC's report it appears he had been ill for some time. If so it would explain how he died at what would be a fairly young age for a former sportsman.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Nov 2020)

Clemence was part of a golden generation of England goalkeepers who were generally acknowledged as the best in the in the world. When you see some of the disasters we've had between the posts recently, it shows how far we've fallen.


----------



## PaulB (16 Nov 2020)

Two things I know about Ray Clemence, 1). I remember him writing about the amount of money in football meant that his son Steven, when he signed a contract at Spurs meant Steven was being paid more money in one season than Ray - 61 England caps, Three European Cups, Five league titles, two UEFA cups, one UEFA super-cup, one FA cup and one League cup - earned in that entire illustrious career! And 2) I was coming back from Anfield after one game watching Liverpool win 3-1 against Spurs to clinch the title and Ray had been in the North London Rangers' goal that day and was sitting in a window seat of their coach on the M62 going home. One of the uncouth lads in our car gestured the 3-1 score with his fingers to Clemence who raised his hands and applauded us for winning the title that day (one of the greatest goals I've ever seen grace Anfield came from their striker Glenoddel to open the scoring that memorable afternoon - applauded by all corners of the ground).


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 Nov 2020)

Not long before we play Brighton. Can we continue our run of good form?

I think so, my prediction is 3-1 to the mighty Villa. Watkins, Grealish and Barkley scoring one a piece.

Now watch Villa do a Villa and completely embarras myself.


----------



## downesy (21 Nov 2020)

Jinxed us you bugger 😉


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 Nov 2020)

downesy said:


> Jinxed us you bugger 😉



Next time I will keep my mouth shut 

To be fair Brighton edged it.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

Big one for the Pool tonight.
Good chance for Leicester with LFC having so many injuries.
Backs to the wall lads.......a draw would do me.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> Ray - 61 England caps, Three European Cups, Five league titles, two UEFA cups, one UEFA super-cup, one FA cup and one League cup -



The transfer of Clemence to Spurs looked an odd move at the time, which was explained to me by Scouse playwright Alan Bleasdale.

I came across Bleasdale, a very keen Liverpool fan, when I was living in London.

He told me the daughter of comedian Tom O'Connor was regularly babysitting for the the Clemence family in the year or so before the transfer.

When Clemence took her home, the pair would stop on Southport beach for what lots of footballers like to do with pretty young girls.

O'Connor heard about what was going on.

He had underworld contacts from his time playing in pubs and clubs, so arranged for Clemence to be visited by some nasty men.

To keep his knees intact Clemence thought it best to leave town, hence the swift transfer to Spurs.

The story was told to me by a writer of fiction, but given what we know of the general behaviour of footballers it is believable.


----------



## PaulB (22 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Big one for the Pool tonight.
> Good chance for Leicester with LFC having so many injuries.
> Backs to the wall lads.......a draw would do me.


Under no circumstances. A win is the only acceptable outcome. A draw is the sort of thing Evertonians settle for - and be glad if they get! Leicester have as many of their first teamers out as Liverpool, apparently.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> Under no circumstances. A win is the only acceptable outcome. A draw is the sort of thing Evertonians settle for - and be glad if they get! Leicester have as many of their first teamers out as Liverpool, apparently.


I thought Leicester had a full team out? I will google that.
Edit.
They seem to have most players OK.
We, however, have most of our bacline out. 
Plus Hendo, Thiago and Salah.
I will hope for a win but be happy with a draw.


----------



## PaulB (22 Nov 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> The transfer of Clemence to Spurs looked an odd move at the time, which was explained to me by Scouse playwright Alan Bleasdale.



Well bitchy auld women do love a good gossip, don't they? All catty rumours like that come from bitter Evertonians, it's their pathetic way of getting back at their infinitely more successful neighbours and always looks petty-minded and childish.


----------



## Slick (22 Nov 2020)

Another good win for us, 4 without reply against the best away defense in the country is good enough for me. 11 points clear, although our nearest challengers across the city do have a couple of games in hand. Apparently our best start to a top flight season in 53 years, so looks like we are heading in the right direction for once and just need to ensure we keep it going after Christmas. 🇬🇧


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

2 nil up at half time. I am pleasantly surprised tbh......I hope for a draw.
@PaulB I bow to your superior knowledge (assuming we do win).


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2020)

3-0. They keep racking up those points…

Pompey won as well, 4-1 against Crewe. I've seen slightly fewer 'Jackett out' comments since they started winning like that…


----------



## PaulB (22 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 2 nil up at half time. I am pleasantly surprised tbh......I hope for a draw.
> @PaulB I bow to your superior knowledge (assuming we do win).


Always on the cards. There's a spirit running through this club that makes it an unstoppable machine. If we lose one player, there's one determined to be better gnashing his teeth to take his place.


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> Always on the cards. There's a spirit running through this club that makes it an unstoppable machine. If we lose one player, there's one determined to be better gnashing his teeth to take his place.


Given their injury list, further extended tonight by Keita, their current run of form is astonishing. They'd probably be well advised to go shopping in January, just in case…


----------



## AndyRM (22 Nov 2020)

Liverpool just need to keep Milner fit. The guy is unbelievable in his versatility and ability. I've admired him since I first saw him play for Newcastle. He just doesn't seem to age, and gets better and better.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

An interesting fact.
Jota has now scored more goals at home, this season, than the whole ManU team.
Gives me no pleasure to say that of course


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Liverpool just need to keep Milner fit. The guy is unbelievable in his versatility and ability. I've admired him since I first saw him play for Newcastle. He just doesn't seem to age, and gets better and better.


Agree with you 100%......he is a machine.


----------



## PaulB (23 Nov 2020)

StuAff said:


> Given their injury list, further extended tonight by Keita, their current run of form is astonishing. They'd probably be well advised to go shopping in January, just in case…


No shopping - just in case or anything. If it's not broke, don't fix it. He's got enough trouble keeping the players he has got motivated when they're spending months sat on the bench.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

PaulB said:


> No shopping - just in case or anything. If it's not broke, don't fix it. He's got enough trouble keeping the players he has got motivated when they're spending months sat on the bench.


It is a very difficult balance I think.
I look at teams like City and their £gazillions sitting on the bench and wonder how they motivate them. I imagine most players, even on £100K a week want to play.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Nov 2020)

I'm not a fan of Mourinho but there's no denying that he knows what he's doing and has made Spurs, if not favourites, at least contenders, for the PL.

Saw this comment and it made me laugh. 😃😁


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Nov 2020)

Just ordered this on t'net!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Nov 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just ordered this on t'net!
> 
> View attachment 559889


That'll make you look like Norman MacWisdom!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> That'll make you look like Norman MacWisdom!


I'm spending that inheritance before i've even knocked on his door!!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Liverpool were dreadful last night.
TBH, when I saw the lineup I said we will get beaten.
Too many changes in one go. The back four did their best but had no cohesion (WoW, my big word of the day)


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Liverpool were dreadful last night.
> TBH, when I saw the lineup I said we will get beaten.
> Too many changes in one go. The back four did their best but had no cohesion (WoW, my big word of the day)


i agree......for me neco williams was playing more as a winger than a RB and constantly gave the ball away. but the all round team performance was poor, but its the first game we lost since losing our 2 main CB's, so not half bad really


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> i agree......for me neco williams was playing more as a winger than a RB and constantly gave the ball away. but the all round team performance was poor, but its the first game we lost since losing our 2 main CB's, so not half bad really


Our passing in general was awful.
IMO the only thing that kept us in the game for so long was the opposition's passing was also bad.


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our passing in general was awful.
> IMO the only thing that kept us in the game for so long was the opposition's passing was also bad.


totally........and not a single shot on goal either, just poor all round really


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> totally........and not a single shot on goal either, just poor all round really


The only good thing is, we must surely get better before Brighton H


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The only good thing is, we must surely get better before Brighton H


i think he was looking at the brighton game when picking the team last night.......games are coming thick and fast and i think he wants to prove the doubters wrong in the league, that we are only good enough when VVD is playing......


----------



## Slick (26 Nov 2020)

A good test for Scotland's representatives in Europe tonight. Despite local rivalries, I do hope Celtic make amends for the reverse fixture last time out while the most I dare hope for is to avoid defeat for my team despite home advantage. Usually far more positive and we have been on a bit of a run and just hoping it doesn't end tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

VAR is doing its best to destroy the joy of watching football.
Are the refs frightened of losing their jobs?
Apparently 5 Brighton players plus the manager have said what a soft penalty that was.
Both players went for the ball.
Both missed
Robbo's boot hit his but it could just as easily have been the other way round.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> VAR is doing its best to destroy the joy of watching football.
> Are the refs frightened of losing their jobs?
> Apparently 5 Brighton players plus the manager have said what a soft penalty that was.
> Both players went for the ball.
> ...


Not only that but welbeck didn’t even go down and it wasnt a clear and obvious error by the ref............it’s becoming a shambles and why didn’t mo cut his toe nails before the game and wear one size smaller boot lol


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

Watching Southampton Vs Utd last night.
Truthfully, 2 nil up and I said to MrsD "I can see them losing this 2:3"...... weird how they could have a 2 nil lead but lose confidence.


----------



## PaulB (30 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> VAR is doing its best to destroy the joy of watching football.
> Are the refs frightened of losing their jobs?
> Apparently 5 Brighton players plus the manager have said what a soft penalty that was.
> Both players went for the ball.
> ...


This is the death of football. They've taken away the essence of the game - the sheer joy felt by the aficionados of football when your team score - by removing that joy. You can't express delight now, oh no. They want to ration out the pleasure you are allowed to feel. We'll take this away and forensically analyse it before revealing if you're allowed to show delight. It's like THEY want to control the whole game and as they certainly control the output, then they control the mechanisms of the game because it all has to be done to their specification. I know there are lads who sit around me - apprentice-served football men of many, many years experience - who've said they're sacking it off now. There's nothing in it anymore. Nothing to look forward to in the raw, visceral way, the thing that brought us to the game in the first place. When you've got players like James Milner who've said they've fallen out of love with that piece of technology that was previously known as football, you can grease it up and shove it up the collective fundament of the destroyers.


----------



## shep (30 Nov 2020)

Absolutely agree and being a Wolves fan we have had quite a few decisions go against us, It was good to watch last nights game without One single VAR intervention.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2020)

shep said:


> Absolutely agree and being a Wolves fan we have had quite a few decisions go against us, It was good to watch last nights game without One single VAR intervention.


And being a Spurs fan, I was very pleased with the result. 👍


----------



## shep (30 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> And being a Spurs fan, I was very pleased with the result. 👍


I bet, you can repay the favour against the Baggies.


----------



## downesy (30 Nov 2020)

VAR is just sucking the joy and spontaneity out of the game


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (30 Nov 2020)

downesy said:


> VAR is just sucking the joy and spontaneity out of the game



I agree, its an absolute shambles. The VAR officials were so focused on seeing if Olle watkins was offside that they miss the obvious foul against him. 

You watch the match and celebrate when your team scores, but up pops the purple screen of death and wait three minutes or so whilst they make a decision and even then they bugger it up. It really is ruining the game.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Nov 2020)

I am a hammers supporter but i really think we got away with it tonight.Yes we got two goals but we were outplayed for most of the match.
That's what they call winning ugly.
Is it VAR ruining the game or the officials at stockley park?.As Jamie Carragher said the officials were so busy concentrating on the offside they missed the foul.
The other thing they missed was Grealish diving to the ground about ten seconds after he had been fouled.He is a great player but you don't want to see those antics.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Nov 2020)

Well done Leeds.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

FOOTBALL CLUB DEBTS are staggering.
Just reading that Atletico Madrid are £895M in debt 
Can you imagine running ANY company with debts like that.
And Simione (the manager) is on a cool £40+M a year**.
**With Covid he has agreed a temporary 70% pay cut so is, for a while, only on £12M a year 
Don't get me wrong, if someone offered me £40M a year I think I would take it, possibly, maybe ......but the system stinks and imo will shortly implode.


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Dec 2020)

VAR - if they could implement some limitations like the NFL does, it could be a compromise. I had to look this up (and came across this article - Super Bowl 2019: VAR and what the Premier League can learn from NFL's 40-year search for replay perfection) as I haven't watched American football in 20 years or so, but they are essentially limited to three replay reviews per half. And in that article it mentions, which I also had forgotten, that NFL voted out replay reviews in the 1990's for a few years for the very same reasons we are complaining on it now. But then voted back in with the limited reviews rule.

I personally wouldn't have reason to complain if the rule was one replay call allowed per half. Because referees are human too  as this would allow a small margin of error yet not allow them to lean on VAR as a crutch all match long.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (1 Dec 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I am a hammers supporter but i really think we got away with it tonight.Yes we got two goals but we were outplayed for most of the match.
> That's what they call winning ugly.
> Is it VAR ruining the game or the officials at stockley park?.As Jamie Carragher said the officials were so busy concentrating on the offside they missed the foul.
> The other thing they missed was Grealish diving to the ground about ten seconds after he had been fouled.He is a great player but you don't want to see those antics.




The delayed response by Grealish last night was embarrasing to watch.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

A good wìn by Lpool imo with the injuries we have.
The young goalie (Kelleher ??) did everything he needed with no glaring errors. Feel sorry for Adrian but he does drop some clangers.


----------



## shep (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A good wìn by Lpool imo with the injuries we have.
> The young goalie (Kelleher ??) did everything he needed with no glaring errors. Feel sorry for Adrian but he does drop some clangers.


Didn't they draw the weekend against Brighton?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> FOOTBALL CLUB DEBTS are staggering.
> Just reading that Atletico Madrid are £895M in debt
> Can you imagine running ANY company with debts like that.
> And Simione (the manager) is on a cool £40+M a year**.
> ...



Outrageous over-spending is allowed for the big clubs.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> Didn't they draw the weekend against Brighton?


No......they beat Brighton 0:1 but the ref cheated


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/55172426

Not an especially large amount, but a good thing.


----------



## yo vanilla (3 Dec 2020)

The spending is crazy. Once Roy Keane had the largest, most outrageous transfer fee and it was around 6 million... that wasn't THAT long ago, really.
So I support Man U (no judgement please ) and Borussia Dortmund is my Bundesliga club. A friend asks me over the summer what I think of the Jadon Sancho deal. And I said I think it's crazy for the club to spend 100 mil (or were they asking 120, I forget) on one player, nevermind the financial circumstances given COVID but even in normal times. Of course on the other hand my other club would be GETTING the money... BUT STILL. And it didn't happen anyway.


----------



## shep (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No......they beat Brighton 0:1 but the ref cheated


I see now, must admit Wolves have lost or drawn a few through cheating refs, lets hope is on our side this weekend.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> I see now, must admit Wolves have lost or drawn a few through cheating refs, lets hope is on our side this weekend.


Should be a good game.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2020)

I heard Manchester police searched Neymar jr last night.It seems he had £ 89 million in his back pocket.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2020)

No mention of G Rangers after last nights win ???
I know there are some supporters on here. Come on.....you have a lot to shout about.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (4 Dec 2020)

Hey @Supersuperleeds, are you married to Chelsey Pinder?


View: https://twitter.com/chelsey413/status/1334534624920264704


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Hey @Supersuperleeds, are you married to Chelsey Pinder?
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/chelsey413/status/1334534624920264704




Nope, one of our lasses many faults is she can't stand football.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No mention of G Rangers after last nights win ???
> I know there are some supporters on here. Come on.....you have a lot to shout about.


Ranger's manager seems to be the new Messiah Dave. Maybe one day he will return to Anfield as your manager. He seems to know his stuff,as they say.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ranger's manager seems to be the new Messiah Dave. Maybe one day he will return to Anfield as your manager. He seems to know his stuff,as they say.
> 
> View attachment 561859


Possible Accy. Klopp has 3 years ?? left which gives Gerrard a) time to learn his trade b) be snapped up another club........maybe even one of the big foreign clubs.


----------



## shep (7 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Should be a good game.


Well, that was a battering for us from the 'Pool. Thought we held our own for a bit but once the second went in you were playing with us.

Good one for the fans to return to.

How on Earth did Villa put 7 past you?


----------



## yo vanilla (7 Dec 2020)

I don't think there is any place in the world Gerrard would rather be than Anfield. If Liverpool were ever to tear it down, he'd be the guy chained to the front door to block the bulldozers


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> Well, that was a battering for us from the 'Pool. Thought we held our own for a bit but once the second went in you were playing with us.
> 
> Good one for the fans to return to.
> 
> How on Earth did Villa put 7 past you?


Good question Shep. I have no idea.
I thought Wolves did well 1st half but as you say fell apart 2nd half.
Disappointed with Coady's dive......I have enjoyed watching him since he was a kid and think he is above that.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> Well, that was a battering for us from the 'Pool. Thought we held our own for a bit but once the second went in you were playing with us.
> 
> Good one for the fans to return to.
> 
> How on Earth did Villa put 7 past you?



We put 7 past Liverpool because on the day we was the better team. Simples 

Saying that, I would have been over the moon Villa getting a draw.


----------



## shep (7 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Disappointed with Coady's dive......I have enjoyed watching him since he was a kid and think he is above that.



Totally agree about Coady ,VAR working as it should, think you had a goal last season scrubbed but then correctly re-instated.


----------



## shep (7 Dec 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> We put 7 past Liverpool because on the day we was the better team. Simples
> 
> Saying that, I would have been over the moon Villa getting a draw.


Hope there'll be no such antics next weekend.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Dec 2020)

Hopefully we will give you a good game


----------



## PaulB (9 Dec 2020)

It's become a total joke now. VAR will be the end of PROPER football and turn it into a computer-based game. And this is from a relatively meaningless game; a dead rubber. Imagine if your club's entire season depended on a remote decision that's too borderline to effectively make. They may as well toss a bloody coin.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Dec 2020)

There should be other solutions,an effective ball tracking system would show immediately if it had gone out of play or crossed the goal line. Revert the offside rule to the old one of no one being beyond a defender and have all players boots tracked. VAR use would then be limited to fouls.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Dec 2020)

It's all so simple when you listen to football fans... trackers in the balls, trackers in the boots, lines virtually painted on the pitch, more and more technology, less reliance on a human. Come on they all say, we have video replays from umpteen angles! Surely we can get things right with a video replay! 

But technology is of limited use in football, just as it is in cricket, or in NFL, or tennis. There's some benefit with regards to say, the ball crossing the line, but it's limited. What's a penalty, and what isn't? (For example). 

What we have right now is what fans wanted yesterday already, this is what they have called for for years. They were sick of human mistakes in refereeing and demanded technology to sort it out. Of course the trouble with football video refereeing (as it's done currently, and as it's expected by fans) is that it's taking an interpretation question from the pitch, and asking someone else to rule with their own interpretation. That can never, ever work. 

I'd sooner see a respect for the decision on the pitch and the role of the referee rather than more scrutiny by a video referee in Stockley Park, and his equally unexplained interpretation.


----------



## Beebo (10 Dec 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It's all so simple when you listen to football fans... trackers in the balls, trackers in the boots, lines virtually painted on the pitch, more and more technology, less reliance on a human. Come on they all say, we have video replays from umpteen angles! Surely we can get things right with a video replay!
> 
> But technology is of limited use in football, just as it is in cricket, or in NFL, or tennis. There's some benefit with regards to say, the ball crossing the line, but it's limited. What's a penalty, and what isn't? (For example).
> 
> ...


I’ve come to the conclusion that football fans just like to moan. 

VAR provides controversial decisions in cricket and rugby but no one seems to moan about it. There are plenty of examples when a ball flicks the strap on a batsman’s pad or a dodgy forward pass with “momentum”. 

It’s just another way of reaching a tricky decision. And by it’s very nature it will still throw up marginal decisions which someone has to interpret but this hopefully eliminates the howler.


----------



## PaulB (10 Dec 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> What we have right now is what fans wanted yesterday already, this is what they have called for for years. They were sick of human mistakes in refereeing and demanded technology to sort it out.




What? I mean, what? 

I know the fans who sit around me - and have done for decades - and I know fans of all walks of life and I have never heard or read anyone asking for technology. We have to be grown up to accept that just as our star striker misses a penalty or an absolute sitter, so referees can and do make mistakes, When they do it technology-assisted - and take forever doing it - it absolutely robs football of its very essence. Do Doncaster Rovers have this? No. What about Harrogate Town or my local school's football team? Of course not so why do we have to bring forward the day money completely ruins it?


----------



## shep (10 Dec 2020)

'Clear and obvious mistake' was the so-called reason VAR was going to be used, not looking 10 passes back to see if someone's big to was offside.

Goal line technology was to be welcomed and that is a simple thing to implement correctly.

The first thing you do now when your team scores is look up at the screens to see if the dreaded 'VAR' symbol has popped up, it's ruining the game.

By the way, please don't turn a Football thread into somewhere else to have a pop at people that like different sports to others.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Dec 2020)

PaulB said:


> What? I mean, what?
> 
> I know the fans who sit around me - and have done for decades - and I know fans of all walks of life and I have never heard or read anyone asking for technology.



It's merely my experience, I understand that your experience may differ. I've heard fans calling for technology for what, probably a decade now. Not so much at games (because you're all watching it in real time, same as the ref is, so you won't pick up on most of the officiating "mistakes" at that time). It's more the fan discussion forums, the pubs, when they've seen umpteen replays on MOTD, and the likes of Danny Murphy or Paul Merson telling everyone that if they can see the striker was marginally offside on TV, then surely the officials should have the aid of TV replays too. 



PaulB said:


> We have to be grown up to accept that just as our star striker misses a penalty or an absolute sitter, so referees can and do make mistakes, When they do it technology-assisted - and take forever doing it - it absolutely robs football of its very essence.



I completely agree, I've always been an advocate of letting the match official referee the match, mistakes and all. 
TV replays are not conducive to a flowing, entertaining football match.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It's merely my experience, I understand that your experience may differ. I've heard fans calling for technology for what, probably a decade now. Not so much at games (because you're all watching it in real time, same as the ref is, so you won't pick up on most of the officiating "mistakes" at that time). It's more the fan discussion forums, the pubs, when they've seen umpteen replays on MOTD, and the likes of Danny Murphy or Paul Merson telling everyone that if they can see the striker was marginally offside on TV, then surely the officials should have the aid of TV replays too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep..... the ref (in your/my opinion) gets it wrong....you have a rant and the game goes on. This is destroying it.
Even last night's dead rubber match had those awful moments. 8 minutes added time just for VAR checks


----------



## yo vanilla (10 Dec 2020)

All the more indication that VAR is being used as a crutch. I still say, give them a limitation of once per game or say once per half to use VAR and it could be a happy medium.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Dec 2020)

Can I drop this article in here?
HERE


----------



## SWSteve (11 Dec 2020)

Get out


----------



## shep (12 Dec 2020)

Well, can't help feeling a bit hard done to there.

Villa had the better first half I thought but felt we had the better chances second half and their goalie definitely kept them in it.

Stonewall penalty so no issue there though felt a draw would have been fair.

Penalty decision in the first half seemed odd but thankfully went our way.


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2020)

yo vanilla said:


> All the more indication that VAR is being used as a crutch. I still say, give them a limitation of once per game or say once per half to use VAR and it could be a happy medium.


That might work. Maybe that's a good compromise because they won't drop it and they will have to modify it.


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2020)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Can I drop this article in here?
> HERE


It's meaningless drivel.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Dec 2020)

Did that Manc derby really happen? Sky Sports should be paying me


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Dec 2020)

PaulB said:


> It's meaningless drivel.


Thanks...

Edited to say..
Originally posted in the Doping Git thread to highlight the high amount of players at one club with asthma exemptions, it was deemed to be more football related and a Moderator moved it..
I'm sorry it wasn't written in back page of the Sun type tabloidise for the average football fan to understand it


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2020)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Edited to say..
> Originally posted in the Doping Git thread to highlight the high amount of players at one club with asthma exemptions, it was deemed to be more football related and a Moderator moved it..
> I'm sorry it wasn't written in back page of the Sun type tabloidise for the average football fan to understand it


If it had been in the comic you refer to, common sense would have prevented me from reading it so there would have been no comment from me about it.


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Did that Manc derby really happen? Sky Sports should be paying me


One of the worst attempts at a game of football since players were on £20 a week. It's a good job no actual fans had to pay and watch that inside the dome it was played in.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

PaulB said:


> One of the worst attempts at a game of football since players were on £20 a week. It's a good job no actual fans had to pay and watch that inside the dome it was played in.


 Worst game for years.... truly dreadful.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

I put an accumulator bet on today.
TBH I got someone to do it as I have never bet in my life.
Southampton to win
Spurs to win
LFC to win
Arsenal to win.
I would sacrifice winning the bet for Spurs to loose but they are winning


----------



## gavgav (13 Dec 2020)

Life as a Shrewsbury fan is never dull. Worst start to a season in many years, 1 win in 15 games, manager recently sacked, firmly entrenched in the relegation zone and we have an away trip to the league leaders, Hull City.................which we win 1-0


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I put an accumulator bet on today.
> TBH I got someone to do it as I have never bet in my life.
> Southampton to win
> Spurs to win
> ...


Already lost that one then!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

PaulB said:


> Already lost that one then!


Yes indeed.
TBH happy to lose it for that.
Although Fulham are doing really well at the moment.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Did that Manc derby really happen? Sky Sports should be paying me



it was bloody awful.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

Some dreadful football this weekend.
Not being well and the weather being so bad I was glad to see lots of potentially good games on tv. How disappointing.
Even LFC KNOWING they had a golden opportunity could't raise their game.
And I lost 7 quid on my one and only bet


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some dreadful football this weekend.
> Not being well and the weather being so bad I was glad to see lots of potentially good games on tv. How disappointing.
> Even LFC KNOWING they had a golden opportunity could't raise their game.
> And I lost 7 quid on my one and only bet


yup we had an awful start to the game. we have had to make so many changes due to injuries to key players at points during the season and during games...i mean matip again at half time yesterday and now losing jota for 6/8 wks.

But we are still joint top and if we can get a run of 10 wins together i think we would be in a golden position, starting with spurs wednesday night


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> yup we had an awful start to the game. we have had to make so many changes due to injuries to key players at points during the season and during games...i mean matip again at half time yesterday and now losing jota for 6/8 wks.
> 
> But we are still joint top and if we can get a run of 10 wins together i think we would be in a golden position, starting with spurs wednesday night


We do seem to buy a lot of good players that are made of glass don't we.
Seriously, with a full squad, we could have this wrapped up.


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We do seem to buy a lot of good players that are made of glass don't we.
> Seriously, with a full squad, we could have this wrapped up.


between matip and kieta, our medical department do seem to be kept busy, oh and the OX too


----------



## PaulB (14 Dec 2020)

RIP Gerard Houlier. 

He provided me and my eldest with some of our best memories. I particularly remember that marvellous week in 2001 where Liverpool came back from the brink against Arsenal in the FA Cup Final and Michael Owen got the equaliser with a couple of minutes left. We'd have been delighted with that but Owen went one better and got the winner right at the death. I'll always remember the look on Arsene Wenger's face that day. He was right beneath us in our marvellous seats and running up and down like a headless chicken desperate for an answer to an unanswerable question. 

Four days later we went to Dortmund to see a magnificent victory in the UEFA Cup. Our seats there were also perfect and my most abiding memory of Gerard Houlier is him being arm-in-arm with his players singing YNWA to us in front of them. That is the only time an English football club has completed its entire fixture list! 

I firmly believe that had it not been for that disruptive aortic dissection, he would have taken Liverpool to another league title but suffered from his vascular problems thereafter.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

PaulB said:


> RIP Gerard Houlier.
> 
> He provided me and my eldest with some of our best memories. I particularly remember that marvellous week in 2001 where Liverpool came back from the brink against Arsenal in the FA Cup Final and Michael Owen got the equaliser with a couple of minutes left. We'd have been delighted with that but Owen went one better and got the winner right at the death. I'll always remember the look on Arsene Wenger's face that day. He was right beneath us in our marvellous seats and running up and down like a headless chicken desperate for an answer to an unanswerable question.
> 
> ...


Good memories Paul.
You seem to be much like a friend** of mine who still lives on the Wirral. He has an amazing memory for dates/names/stats back to late 50s.
**it was he who got me into LFC early 60s.

Don't ask me why, I have no idea but for some reason I was a Chelsea fan as a young lad


----------



## SWSteve (14 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> yup we had an awful start to the game. we have had to make so many changes due to injuries to key players at points during the season and during games...i mean matip again at half time yesterday and now losing jota for 6/8 wks.
> 
> But we are still joint top and if we can get a run of 10 wins together i think we would be in a golden position, starting with spurs wednesday night



was a amazed how poor Liverpool were in the first half. Fulham pressed well, restricted to crosses that didn’t go anywhere. Mane had a gilt chance and fluffed it before half time.

It reminded me of England under Roy/Sven where there wasn’t that incisive pass against a team who can hold there shape well.


----------



## shep (15 Dec 2020)

Lose to Villa ( fair result ) beat Chelsea! Why do we put ourselves through it?


----------



## jowwy (16 Dec 2020)

*Milwaukee Bucks star Giannis Antetokounmpo has signed a contract extension worth a reported $228.2m (£170.1m) - the richest in NBA history. *

makes footballers wages look like pocket money - £2.8m a month


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2020)

@Dave7 How good was we last night and what a result after the fulham game


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> @Dave7 How good was we last night and what a result after the fulham game


According to Jose we were lucky and Spurs should have won 
I don't do Amazon prime so couldn't watch it.
According to reviews we had more possession etc but they had 3 good chances.
I will take it .


----------



## Stephenite (17 Dec 2020)

'pool _were_ very good last night. You wouldn't think they'd have so many injuries if they weren't going on about it all the blummin time.

They were _that_ good I've relented and re-jigged my FPL squad to make space for Salah!


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> According to Jose we were lucky and Spurs should have won
> I don't do Amazon prime so couldn't watch it.
> According to reviews we had more possession etc but they had 3 good chances.
> I will take it .


it should have been all over before the 2nd half started, we created so many chances

they did have 3 good chances in the second half, but we also hit the crossbar in the 2nd half and ultimately scored the winner

i think at one stage we had 86% possession of the ball, 17 chances and 11 on target

were as spurs only actually had 1 chance on target in the whole game, so is it really a chance if you dont hit the target. i mean you cant score if the ball flies 40yrds over the bar, so is it really a chance.....im not so sure

but i loved how maureen cried is eyes out in the interview at the end


----------



## SWSteve (18 Dec 2020)

Curtis Jones is really stepping up, great to see


----------



## PaulB (19 Dec 2020)

SWSteve said:


> Curtis Jones is really stepping up, great to see


He's looking good, isn't he? He's been compared to a young Steven Gerrard and when you watch him play, it's like he's been a first team regular for months on end. Confidence is no problem for this kid. It's also excellent seeing Jurgen put so much trust in the local kids. That's an investment that is already paying off and something all clubs will need in the post-EU future.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

SWSteve said:


> Curtis Jones is really stepping up, great to see


He really is. At just 19 he looks a real talent.
I hope all the hype doesn't affect him.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

PaulB said:


> He's looking good, isn't he? He's been compared to a young Steven Gerrard and when you watch him play, it's like he's been a first team regular for months on end. Confidence is no problem for this kid. It's also excellent seeing Jurgen put so much trust in the local kids. That's an investment that is already paying off and something all clubs will need in the post-EU future.


Agree 100%.
To me, Stevie G has been our best ever player.
We have had better strikers/midfielders/defenders etc but as as all round inspirational player he does it for me.
If Curtis Jones gets anywhere near him it would be brilliant.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

Stuffy.
Palace were all over us and we scored 7 lucky goals.


----------



## PaulB (19 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Stuffy.
> Palace were all over us and we scored 7 lucky goals.


"Agreed. Palace were far and away the best team and had it not been for the seven absolute flukes ragged by Liverpool, the game was Palace's for the taking." Jose Mourinho.


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2020)

7-0 away win, at least three points clear at top of the table tomorrow, possibly six, Spurs' GD advantage overturned, and you're complaining? Seriously? 14 shots, eight on target, seven goals. Not luck, accuracy and efficiency. As opposed to Palace, who appeared to have plugged away all match for not even a consolation goal. By way of comparison, Pompey won last night. Not one shot on target. Two own goals. And they're top of League One. I'll take that all day!!


----------



## Goldenretriever (19 Dec 2020)

Excellent result for us. On the ball city!


----------



## postman (19 Dec 2020)

Classy Liverpool,sent Palace players some refreshments in after the game.Three crates of 7 up pop.


----------



## postman (20 Dec 2020)

Leeds are in tears,4-0.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Dec 2020)

Another game against Aberdeen, another defeat for Killie. It's 9 years since we beat them, which is an unwanted record. 

And another red card for a mindless challenge. There's something very, very wrong with the management of the club and nobody seems willing to do anything about it. Alex Dyer comes across as a nice guy, but that's not what we need right now. 

His record is shocking - 11 wins from 35 games, and 20 defeats, which is relegation form.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (20 Dec 2020)

Good win against The Tesco's although it was a bit of a nerve racking watch until the second goal. El Ghazi certainly made up for his poor finishing in the last game and Super Jack showing why he is one of the best in the prem.

UTV


----------



## SWSteve (21 Dec 2020)

Big Sam started well...


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2020)

Following the Foxes win against Spurs yesterday and their defeat against Everton at home.they have realised that spending more time attacking your opponents is the way to win .Instead of passing the ball back and sideways in your own half is the way to score


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Following the Foxes win against Arsenal yesterday and their defeat against Everton at home.they have realised that spending more time attacking your opponents is the way to win .Instead of passing the ball back and sideways in your own half is the way to score


Foxes beat Spurs yesterday...


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Foxes beat Spurs yesterday...



Corrected 😯


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Corrected 😯


Don’t follow the comment about Everton either...or much of your post at all...


----------



## PaulB (21 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Foxes beat Spurs yesterday...


Arsenal/Spurs, it's all the same really. They're combining forces as from next season. They'll be called the North London Rovers. White Hart Lane will be their home stadium and the reserve, youth and ladies teams will use the Arsenal stadium as their base.


----------



## shep (21 Dec 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Good win against The Tesco's although it was a bit of a nerve racking watch until the second goal. El Ghazi certainly made up for his poor finishing in the last game and Super Jack showing why he is one of the best in the prem.
> 
> UTV


Grealish is a good player but even the most avid fans must be embarrassed by his constant diving?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (22 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> Grealish is a good player but even the most avid fans must be embarrassed by his constant diving?




On the flip side he is the most fouled player in the prem because he holds onto the ball so well and opposing players have to be precise in their tackling and are often not so.

Saying that I do think he makes a meal of some tackles, the Brighton game springs to mind which resulted in their player being sent off. I am hoping its something he will do less off as he matures, there is simply no need for it considering his talent.


----------



## Spartak (23 Dec 2020)

Goldenretriever said:


> Excellent result for us. On the ball city!



COYY...


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (26 Dec 2020)

What a performance by Villa, to go one man down at half time 1-0 up and still go out and bang in another two in the second half and keep a clean sheet, shows just how far we have come.

This team on its day can beat anyone.

UTV


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2020)

Well...that was somewhat unexpected!!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Well...that was somewhat unexpected!!


Indeed.
Thought it might be tight.
I thought Arsenal would be looking for a new manager.......has that saved him ?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

Does Lpool having 2000 fans in really give them an advantage ???
As a Lpool fan I accept the managers who are complaining have a point. Klopp was imo very diplomatic when responding.


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does Lpool having 2000 fans in really give them an advantage ???
> As a Lpool fan I accept the managers who are complaining have a point. Klopp was imo very diplomatic when responding.


Are you referring to a specific interview? Link?


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Dec 2020)

Leeds still providing the thrills and spills... no boring 0-0 draws at Elland Road!


----------



## SWSteve (27 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does Lpool having 2000 fans in really give them an advantage ???
> As a Lpool fan I accept the managers who are complaining have a point. Klopp was imo very diplomatic when responding.



does it give a massive advantage, probably not.
Would the managers complain if they’re allowed fans, but other managers aren’t? 
football has spent a lot of this year (and many years before it) whinging about equality and being generally po faced. Maybe if they want things to be equal there would be a salary cap


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Dec 2020)

Thank God I'm not a Sheffield United fan. Two points from fifteen games, ouch


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Are you referring to a specific interview? Link?


No......just quotes from a number of managers eg Frank Lampard and the Sheffield manager (name has gone).
None of them having a go at LFC.....just saying its unfair.


----------



## PaulB (27 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No......just quotes from a number of managers eg Frank Lampard and the Sheffield manager (name has gone).
> None of them having a go at LFC.....just saying its unfair.


There'll be no 'unfairness' soon. All Tier 2 areas are on the up.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Dec 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Thank God I'm not a Sheffield United fan. Two points from fifteen games, ouch



heard a couple of people say things like ‘they’ll go on a run and win 3 on the bounce’.

They’re challenging Derby hard for the worst team ever moniker


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Dec 2020)

West ham dreadful today against brighton.Looked liked moyes set up the team just not to lose.
Mark Noble has been a tremendous servant for the Hammers but surely he's not a first choice.He is just to slow now.
Still has BFS said respect the point.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Dec 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> West ham dreadful today against brighton.Looked liked moyes set up the team just not to lose.
> Mark Noble has been a tremendous servant for the Hammers but surely he's not a first choice.He is just to slow now.
> Still has BFS said respect the point.


Play badly and get a point, I'll settle for that. Better than the traditional "West Ham way", play the other team off the park and lose.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

The Radio 2 sports guy just said......."what happens when you play 6:4:0 formation?
Answer.......you walk away from Anfield with a point.
Dreadful game......unless you are a West Brom supporter.


----------



## Stephenite (29 Dec 2020)

City v Everton called off and over half the League One games off.

I hope the bubble hasn't burst. 

Citys previous game was in London when it was in Tier 4! WTF! 

An own goal!?


----------



## Stephenite (30 Dec 2020)

Let's hope not.

In the Premier League:
week 14. til 20. december there were 7 positive tests out of 1569.
week 21. til 27. december there were 18 positive tests out of 1479.

Is this being reported in the UK press?

Maybe we are looking at a shutdown for a couple of weeks...


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2020)

It seems this morning Leeds got promoted due to covid.So if it's not defeated by Xmas 2021 Leeds should be in the champions league.Stupid women commentating on mens football pc gone barmy,box ticking nonsense,mind you I Have stopped watching football programmes now.Pc brigade took over.Just YouTube the goals much better.


----------



## Harril (30 Dec 2020)

I wouldn't want to bet on Shef U being dead certs for relegation. When Chris Wilder managed my team we consistently had a dip in form from about Nov to Jan, then we'd have a really decent run from Jan to May, hauling in enough points to avoid the drop or even finish somewhere around mid-top table.

Mind you, they need to start picking up points soon, if not then I might be tempted to lump on!


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2021)

Enjoyed the Man U v Villa... things shaping up nicely at the top.


----------



## Stephenite (2 Jan 2021)

MCFC don't feel it's within their remit to disclose which of their players have or don't have Covid-19.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/55456856

Makes it very difficult for us FPL players.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Enjoyed the Man U v Villa... things shaping up nicely at the top.


Who would have thunk it.
Just a few weeks ago I could see LFC extending their lead and ManU dropping down the table.
It will be an interesting 2nd half of the season for sure.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Enjoyed the Man U v Villa... things shaping up nicely at the top.



I enjoyed the match up until the point Pogba tripped himself up. i cannot understand why the ref did not go and take a look at the monitor. A draw would have been a fairer result, but thats football for you.

Never mind onwards and upwards

UTV


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2021)

I love new year old firm day. 10 points clear and now looking good after another excellent win for the famous again today.


----------



## StuAff (2 Jan 2021)

Arsenal 4-0 up at West Brom. Fourth time in a row the Baggies have shipped three or more goals. Should have stuck with Slaven…


----------



## shep (2 Jan 2021)

3-3 draw for the Wolves after being 3-1 up.
Bloody football!!


----------



## shep (3 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> Arsenal 4-0 up at West Brom. Fourth time in a row the Baggies have shipped three or more goals. Should have stuck with Slaven…


Agree, and that's from a Wolves fan.


----------



## Stephenite (3 Jan 2021)

Bit of a moan...

After the last three/four weeks of doing terrible on FPL but, managing to just have enough points in week 16 to make it to the first cup round i am scoring BIG! - 60 points so far! (It's quite a good score folks).

As it happens, the bloke I'm drawn against has revamped his, normally, average team and captained Son, and brought in Tierney and Saka! His team now has a score of 80! - Eighty!

We both have four players left in the round. We both have McCarthy and Ward-Prowse of Southampton. The differences are:

his Robertson vs my Cancelo,
and his De Bruyne vs my Salah. Salah is my captain so his points are doubled.

I need Salah to get on the score sheet, and City to keep a clean sheet to stand a chance.

It's the first season i've played Fantasy Premier League and it is really good fun.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (3 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> 3-3 draw for the Wolves after being 3-1 up.
> Bloody football!!




Take consolation in the fact that Wolves are playing the Tesco's a week on Saturday, the way they are playing at the moment, Nuno could beat them with the under 23's squad.


----------



## shep (3 Jan 2021)

Knowing us we'll fold against Sandwell as well!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (3 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> Knowing us we'll fold against Sandwell as well!


Wolves have been going through an indifferent spell but things will improve when your striker is back from injury or Nuno buys in another player in the tranfer window.

I think this time Big Sam has bitten off more than he can chew (excuse the pun), The Baggies have an owner who does not want to spend money on quality players and the ones they have are Championship standard, I simply cannot see how they can survive the drop with the poor level of investment in the first season back in the prem.

Looks like their local derby for the forseeable future will be with Small Heath.


----------



## downesy (8 Jan 2021)

Sneak preview of the villa team to take on Liverpool tonight


----------



## shep (8 Jan 2021)

Bet they'll be on their feet more than Girlish!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

downesy said:


> View attachment 567917
> 
> 
> Sneak preview of the villa team to take on Liverpool tonight


Not too far out that. One of their players only looked about 13.
But they can hold their heads up and be proud of their effort.
As a Liverpool fan I salute them.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2021)

Just planning a ride from Leicester to Crawley ,not sure if @Supersuperleeds will join me  and if he does will it end in disaster 
Couldn't resist the dig 
As a Leicester fan having loss to Newport county and the mighty Harlow town in the past I know how he feels


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jan 2021)

I see Leeds were forced to turn up at Crawley... good job they ween't focused on the FA Cup this season.


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2021)

I'm trying to figure out how I can explain how a size 12 slipper accidentally got stuck in the television screen.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jan 2021)

The FA Cup is over-rated...


----------



## Slick (10 Jan 2021)

Another cracking win for the famous today. 2 - 1 at Aberdeen is usually a tough gig for us but despite the score line there was very little danger in dailing to get all 3 points.

Will be interesting how our cousins across the city will react now especially as early reports confirm at least 1 maybe 2 cases of covid since they returned from Dubai and what that means for them.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/55611659


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2021)

Crawley to be fair, played well and deserved to win, but some of our team selection, especially the half time subs, was completely bizarre.

I think Biesla is the closest thing to God, but the total lack of respect shown to the FA Cup is wrong, but despite that Crawley deserved to win.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jan 2021)

Pompey lost, gave it a good go but Bristol Rovers had the edge.

Spurs just scored against Marine. Boo!
They've made a quarter of a million from the online ticket raffle, though. Ray!
https://marinefc.ktckts.com/


----------



## StuAff (10 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> Pompey lost, gave it a good go but Bristol Rovers had the edge.
> 
> Spurs just scored against Marine. Boo!
> They've made a quarter of a million from the online ticket raffle, though. Ray!
> https://marinefc.ktckts.com/


Edit: 3-0 in the space of eight minutes. Ouch.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jan 2021)

Leeds United have been fined £200 for breaking lockdown protocols for making a pointless journey to Crawley today. 

Leeds United have called for an immediate replay against Crawley Town because one of their plumbers in midfield isn't Corgi registered.... 

Take your pick, there'll be no shortage of them.


----------



## StuAff (10 Jan 2021)

Five-nil to Spurs. Well played, Marine!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (10 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> Five-nil to Spurs. Well played, Marine!



I've got a soft spot for Marine. The Boxing Day entertainment as a youth was frequently Stalybridge Celtic Vs Marine. No idea who won but we always had great fun in the pub before the game laughing at the men in their new Xmas jumpers.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> Five-nil to Spurs. Well played, Marine!


Agree.......no shame in that. They can be proud of that and IF ONLY....OH IF ONLY that screaming shot had gone in with Hart beaten.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jan 2021)

Another straw onto Neil Lennon's back today . Celtic 0, Livingston 0.
As a non fan of either side of the Glasgow "Old Firm", I welcome someone other than Celtic winning the SPL.. This new mob that have come up from the lower leagues in just 8 years  look good for taking the title this year, thereby preventing the historic "10 in a row" title wins that Celtic craved so much. For the sake of sanity in Scottish football, and the overspill into society, I can only pray that Celtic don't manage to pull a rabbit out the hat in the remaining part of the season. Their only chance is Covid19 somehow stopping the season and having it declared null and void; cannot see that being allowed to happen now, given the enormous lead Rangers have in the SPL..


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jan 2021)

Holy Moley -


View: https://twitter.com/PLZSoccer/status/1351164222978338826


On his way out the door surely?


----------



## Harril (18 Jan 2021)

Is it me, or is he trying hard to suppress a grin when he said "We had a little drink in the afternoon"?!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jan 2021)

I wonder if he's trying to get football in Scotland stopped? He says other clubs are breaking the rules repeatedly when they're going in buses to matches and he's accused Hamilton and St Johnstone of squeezing them into tiny dressing rooms. St J have pointed out that Celtic were given four separate dressing rooms to ensure social distancing. 

Would keep 10 In A Row going right enough.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2021)

He's done a good job of deflecting away from poor performances and results, but I reckon he's talked himself out of a job there. 

I don't really understand how they can be so, so poor.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Jan 2021)

I think Neil Lennon having a good go at Andy Walker is one of the few things he's got right recently.
Walker an ex Celtic player makes a good living out of sniping constantly about everything they do. He's been at it for years and should have been dug up for it long ago.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Please......no one mention LFC.
Mind you I can't watch TV any more-mainly as I chucked it through the window last night


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Please......no one mention LFC.
> Mind you I can't watch TV any more-mainly as I chucked it through the window last night



You just need a stiff drink. 

How about a nice glass of claret?


----------



## cisamcgu (22 Jan 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You just need a stiff drink.
> 
> How about a nice glass of claret?


and a small piece of cheese, maybe some gorgonzola, or other blue variety


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Please......no one mention LFC.
> Mind you I can't watch TV any more-mainly as I chucked it through the window last night


Yeah, they were crap weren't they 
...and that's coming from an Arsenal supporter who's seen plenty of crap this season


----------



## Beebo (22 Jan 2021)

More importantly it was a nailed on banker for my betting slip. 
The bookies must have made a killing last night. 
Liverpool are going to struggle to win in from here.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jan 2021)

This is the best article I've ever read on VAR -

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-or-does-he-how-var-changed-football-for-ever


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Jan 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> This is the best article I've ever read on VAR -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-or-does-he-how-var-changed-football-for-ever



VAR is catastrophically awful. 

What a pleasure it was to watch the FA cup without it yesterday.


----------



## shep (24 Jan 2021)

Thank your stars you don’t support Wolves at the moment.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> Thank your stars you don’t support Wolves at the moment.


Loved having the Wanderers back in the top flight, hope they stay up for a long time. Same with Villa, great old clubs I always want to do well.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Loved having the Wanderers back in the top flight, hope they stay up for a long time. Same with Villa, great old clubs I always want to do well.


Yeah, same with Coventry, Sunderland, Ipswich, Sheffield Wednesday, Derby, Forest etc.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, same with Coventry, Sunderland, Ipswich, Sheffield Wednesday, Derby, Forest etc.


Take the point + they have won memorable cups


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Just watched Utd Vs Lpool. 
Good game and pleased with our performance.
I don't mind losing but not to a dreadful decision like that......awful.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just watched Utd Vs Lpool.
> Good game and pleased with our performance.
> I don't mind losing but not to a dreadful decision like that......awful.



I watched the game too, but I can't think of a dreadful decision? Unless you mean the award of the free kick? I guess there wasn't much in it, but it looks a foul to me. 

An enjoyable game for a neutral.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I watched the game too, but I can't think of a dreadful decision? Unless you mean the award of the free kick? I guess there wasn't much in it, but it looks a foul to me.
> 
> An enjoyable game for a neutral.


That's the one.
Even my best mate who is a life long Utd fan and was a season ticket holder (until it got too expensive for him) said it was soft.
Even Ian Wright said denitely not a foul.
Spoiled the game for me......I was seriously upset.
OK extra time and we lose....no problem with that.....but to lose like that


----------



## Beebo (25 Jan 2021)

It looks like Lampard is getting his marching orders from Chelsea. 
It’s been a poor performance but it does seem rather ruthless. No sentiment in the PL.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> It looks like Lampard is getting his marching orders from Chelsea.
> It’s been a poor performance but it does seem rather ruthless. No sentiment in the PL.



It is ruthless but it's a successful approach that's no different to many other European sides in the major leagues.

Since the turn of the century no PL team has won as many major trophies as Chelsea (17).


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> It looks like Lampard is getting his marching orders from Chelsea.
> It’s been a poor performance but it does seem rather ruthless. No sentiment in the PL.



Last 16 of the CL, 5th round of the FA Cup, Can easy crawl back up the current topsy turvy PL. Has bought some talented youngsters into the squad, for example Gilmour who played a blinder yestrday.
Poor performance? No. not quite.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Last 16 of the CL, 5th round of the FA Cup, Can easy crawl back up the current topsy turvy PL. Has bought some talented youngsters into the squad, for example Gilmour who played a blinder yestrday.
> Poor performance? No. not quite.


So it makes the decision even more strange. 
Man U have stuck with their young manager through some sticky times and he has come good.
Chelsea just seem to pull the trigger quicker than most.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jan 2021)

Lampard to Celtic?
To rekindle an old rivalry?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> So it makes the decision even more strange.
> Man U have stuck with their young manager through some sticky times and he has come good.
> Chelsea just seem to pull the trigger quicker than most.




That's what a fickle, trigger happy owners gets you.


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2021)

Guessing Tuchel being sacked by PSG was the trigger for Chelsea to go after him


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Apparently Benitez has left his job in China.
Lots of rumours linking him with Celtic.
Only rumours but lots of them.
Another "expert" says he is just going to have a rest.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2021)

Sky Sports is useless this week for footy... its all on BT, grrr at £25 month


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sky Sports is useless this week for footy... its all on BT, grrr at £25 month


I get BT sports free on phone or tablet from EE with my £20 mobile contract...might be worth a look (a tenner more if I want to cast to TV)


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> I get BT sports free on phone or tablet from EE with my £20 mobile contract...might be worth a look (a tenner more if I want to cast to TV)


Cheers Vick ... bit the bullet and coughed the 25 quid... footy-fest here I come


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2021)

Hope that’s not a 2 year contract


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Hope that’s not a 2 year contract


Or that his team gets relegated from the PL. 🙂


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Or that his team gets relegated from the PL. 🙂


No chance of that, but might lose top spot by 10pm! (hope not)


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> No chance of that, but might lose top spot by 10pm! (hope not)


* maybe 10pm was optimistic


----------



## Leedafeeder (26 Jan 2021)

Playing West Brom is not particularly difficult at the moment.


----------



## shep (27 Jan 2021)

Wolves get a draw with Chelsea their end, 4 points off them for the season.

Happy with that.

Onward and upward.


----------



## shep (27 Jan 2021)

Leedafeeder said:


> Playing West Brom is not particularly difficult at the moment.


Unless you're Wolves!!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Jan 2021)

Leedafeeder said:


> Playing West Brom is not particularly difficult at the moment.



True. And yet playing Sheffield United shouldn't be particularly difficult at the moment either, but the "resurgent, table topping, Ole at the wheel, back to the SAF glory days" United prove the opposite. All those recent slim one goal margin wins against giants like Burnley and Fulham seem have fooled some, according to their fans and the media it was a new dawn. Or probably not. 

Still, apparently Pogba is starting to put a modicum of effort in and looks at least average, so there is improvement!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jan 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> True. And yet playing Sheffield United shouldn't be particularly difficult at the moment either, but the "resurgent, table topping, Ole at the wheel, back to the SAF glory days" United prove the opposite. All those recent slim one goal margin wins against giants like Burnley and Fulham seem have fooled some, according to their fans and the media it was a new dawn. Or probably not.
> 
> Still, apparently Pogba is starting to put a modicum of effort in and looks at least average, so there is improvement!


It was like a double whammy after City getting the 5-0!
Credit to Sheff U though, awesome defence and hope they do the double on Saturday


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

I (obviously) enjoyed watching LFC beat Spurs 3:1 last night.
I honestly had a feeling that they were threatening to 'click'.
Sadly, more injuries. Matip........great player but made of glass


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jan 2021)

Just read on a Spurs fans’ page on FB, someone described José Mourinho as a Portugese Sam Allardyce!


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I (obviously) enjoyed watching LFC beat Spurs 3:1 last night.
> I honestly had a feeling that they were threatening to 'click'.
> Sadly, more injuries. Matip........great player but made of glass


Yes good win and still in the chase i think. City might start pulling away but lets see tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes good win and still in the chase i think. City might start pulling away but lets see tomorrow.


Yep... City doing well and will take some catching.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes good win and still in the chase i think. City might start pulling away but lets see tomorrow.


Yebbut, I’m a Spurs fan!


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jan 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Yebbut, I’m a Spurs fan!


Ok soz. I blame it on portuguese big Sam


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2021)

Killie contrive to chuck a 2 goal lead at home and lose by a goal to St. Johnstone. Unbelievable. Our manager has to go, his position is totally untenable.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2021)

Too many mistakes by Utd v Arsenal! Could go either way?


----------



## StuAff (30 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Too many mistakes by Utd v Arsenal! Could go either way?


Well, it didn't…


----------



## StuAff (30 Jan 2021)

Meanwhile, Pompey didn't lose. Because the Charlton match was postponed until Tuesday. Hopefully the form picks up again after the two defeats these past few days…


----------



## StuAff (30 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Killie contrive to chuck a 2 goal lead at home and lose by a goal to St. Johnstone. Unbelievable. Our manager has to go, his position is totally untenable.


They agreed…


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> They agreed…



Concern is where we go from here. Our board have made some terrible managerial decisions in the last few seasons. I suspect they will appoint our Head of Football Operations, James Fowler, until the end of the season and hopefully look properly at available options. While I appreciate the financial contributions made to the club, I have little faith in their footballing knowledge. 

Maybe they'll extol the restful nature of the West of Scotland to Rafa, who knows?!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (30 Jan 2021)

Pleased that Villa won the game, but VAR is a shambles, if I was a Southampton fan I would be livid. We rode our luck a bit, but it made up for the Burnley game which we should have killed off by half time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Pleased that Villa won the game, but VAR is a shambles, if I was a Southampton fan I would be livid. We rode our luck a bit, but it made up for the Burnley game which we should have killed off by half time.


Yeah it was dead close on VAR! Good games today though and pleased for Newcastle!


----------



## StuAff (30 Jan 2021)

Agreed that VAR is (still) ridiculous- I'd say an excellent idea badly implemented- but at the same time it cost Southampton a draw, so certainly not all bad


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah it was dead close on VAR! Good games today though and pleased for Newcastle!


Yes... I like Steve Bruce (don't ask me why as I am not sure) but is always pleasant when interviewed.


----------



## PaulB (31 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> Agreed that VAR is (still) ridiculous- I'd say an excellent idea badly implemented- but at the same time it cost Southampton a draw, so certainly not all bad


VAR should never have been imposed on the game and will be the death of football for the traditional fan. The computer generation who can play the game *they* want how they want and when they want have got it all their own way. To them, VAR is simply a carry-over from the way they see football - through a screen. It won't be long before the actual players are done away with and titanic battles will occur played by two single combatants seated thousands of miles apart twiddling with computer joysticks (it may not be joysticks but some other peripheral that's irrelevant to me) watched by millions of avid 'supporters' in rival camps.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (31 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes... I like Steve Bruce (don't ask me why as I am not sure) but is always pleasant when interviewed.



Nice chap, awful manager, under his stewardship Villa played negative lacklustre football, the team was dreadful on the eye. Dean Smith transformed the way we played. I will give Bruce credit for him buying John McGinn, but that's about it.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2021)

Predictions wanted.
Leeds v Leicester is fizzeling out to a likely draw.
Westaaaam v Lpool ????
WH have turned things around. I am going 1:2 to Liverpool.
Edit
Errrhhh
Can I change my Leeds Leicester prediction


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Jan 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Pleased that Villa won the game, but VAR is a shambles, if I was a Southampton fan I would be livid. We rode our luck a bit, but it made up for the Burnley game which we should have killed off by half time.



VAR is an abomination, humanity's worst invention since reality TV.

Watching recent FA cup ties without it was brilliant.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

Can I change my Leeds Leicester prediction 
[/QUOTE]

Tight old game! Leic getting some good chances... they can end up 2nd or 4th today.... what a mad season


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

* 4th?


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Predictions wanted.
> Leeds v Leicester is fizzeling out to a likely draw.
> Westaaaam v Lpool ????
> WH have turned things around. I am going 1:2 to Liverpool.
> ...


Big Mo's in for a change! Match 3 of 4 today, its what sundays were made for?


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

It's a funny old game.As Jimmy Greaves used to say.Leicester have been playing well.Never expected to come away with 3 points.And it feels more with those below dropping points Sheff are dead and buried so only two places to worry about,and Leeds are going to win more than they lose.Staying up this season,just brilliant.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> It's a funny old game.As Jimmy Greaves used to say.Leicester have been playing well.Never expected to come away with 3 points.And it feels more with those below dropping points Sheff are dead and buried so only two places to worry about,and Leeds are going to win more than they lose.Staying up this season,just brilliant.


Great to watch Leeds at the mo, total fearless of the big clubs


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2021)

Liverpool looking rather like their old (well, a few matches ago…) selves. The City match should be interesting…


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> Liverpool looking rather like their old (well, a few matches ago…) selves. The City match should be interesting…


Should be a good one and hard to call the way they are both playing. Oh look, Spurs on now... i'm getting footy fatigue


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

Bit of an upset at the Amex? Meebee ?


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2021)

Spurs still Spursy. And the Seagulls are the last team in the top four divisions to record a home win.

Meanwhile, in Barcelona, some Argentine chap, Lionel something, has scored his 650th goal for the home team. Jordi Alba has just scored…an own goal, to equalise.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2021)

StuAff said:


> Liverpool looking rather like their old (well, a few matches ago…) selves. The City match should be interesting…


Can't see us beating Citeh with our depleted squad tbh. Would love it but can't see it.
Impressive yesterday though. Even Moyes says they just had too much for Westaaaam.


----------



## PaulB (1 Feb 2021)

Here's someone bemoaning the awfulness of VAR; not from a position of bitterness because it cost him something, but from a position of strength because he's not moaning about losing something. https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/foot...6dys9E5jrWXa2Z2Lyi9YLX-h0vQk480YH_pZp80Y0hfIY


----------



## PaulB (1 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't see us beating Citeh with our depleted squad tbh. Would love it but can't see it.
> Impressive yesterday though. Even Moyes says they just had too much for Westaaaam.


Get a grip!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Feb 2021)

West Ham set up not to lose yesterday.Gave Liverpool too much respect and paid for it.
Liverpool bossed the second half and ran out worthwhile winners.
Reality check for the Hammers.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

Interesting deadline day. Not too much trade, as expected.
LFC did well with 2 experienced centre backs on the cheap. Very important as all 3 of our recognised centre backs are out for the season.
Time, as always, will tell if they were worth the outlay but if not its cost us very little (relatively speaking).


----------



## jowwy (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting deadline day. Not too much trade, as expected.
> LFC did well with 2 experienced centre backs on the cheap. Very important as all 3 of our recognised centre backs are out for the season.
> Time, as always, will tell if they were worth the outlay but if not its cost us very little (relatively speaking).


with a budget of 5 million to spend, i think Edwards did an awesome job of getting 2 CBs and i bet the Minamino loan deal probably covered both CBs outlay


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> with a budget of 5 million to spend, i think Edwards did an awesome job of getting 2 CBs and i bet the Minamino loan deal probably covered both CBs outlay


Yes. Strange about Minamino. JK keeps saying good things about him but just won't play him. For his sake I hope he does well there.
Oh.....I hope they welly Utd tonight


----------



## jowwy (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. Strange about Minamino. JK keeps saying good things about him but just won't play him. For his sake I hope he does well there.
> Oh.....I hope they welly Utd tonight


i don't think he's available for tonight, would have needed to be registered by lunch yesterday i believe......

With Mini, he has the ability, i just think he's not strong enough and needs to bulk up a bit to take the knocks and bumps, that he didn't get before.

he could prove us wrong at Southampton and be amazing, then he will return full of confidence, to team back up with firmo, mane, salah, jota which would be a good front 5 to choose from


----------



## Beebo (2 Feb 2021)

It’s all gone a bit silly with Man U v Southampton. 
Some dodgy VAR and 2 sendings off have resulted in a thrashing.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 Feb 2021)

As an Aston Villa fan I would like to than Arsenal football club for the generous decision to sell us Emiliano Martinez


----------



## shep (2 Feb 2021)

Wolves beat Arsenal in one strange game, done the double over them this season. 

Var on our side this time but it's bollox.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> Wolves beat Arsenal in one strange game, done the double over them this season.
> 
> Var on our side this time but it's bollox.


Pleased to see Wolves win, hopefully it will give their confidence a boost, they have been going through quite a sticky patch.


----------



## shep (2 Feb 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Pleased to see Wolves win, hopefully it will give their confidence a boost, they have been going through quite a sticky patch.


We have, upturn hopefully.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2021)

Southampton only needed to buy or loan another nine players from Liverpool. For some reason, nine is sticking in my mind.....

Meanwhile, the best team in Hampshire won at Charlton, to make up some ground on Hull and Lincoln (who they lost to in the last two matches, oops...).


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

I really thought/hoped Southampton could at least get a draw. Disappointing


----------



## postman (3 Feb 2021)

Southampton have form for shipping goals.Our famous Don Revie's team ran riot.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I really thought/hoped Southampton could at least get a draw. Disappointing


They came close


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2021)

Not a good couple of days for liverpool
Or Arsenal


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (3 Feb 2021)

Not a good night for Aston Villa. West Ham were far the superior team tonight. Jesse Lingard was on fire, and they man marked Grealish very effectively.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Not a good couple of days for liverpool
> Or Arsenal


Oh, dear... this strange season continues. Still wouldn't rule out any of the top four taking the title... plenty of key games left.


----------



## jowwy (3 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Not a good couple of days for liverpool
> Or Arsenal


??... not a good couple of days for Liverpool?????
we just beat Spurs and West Ham in the last 2 games

yes tonight was very poor


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Feb 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Not a good night for Aston Villa. West Ham were far the superior team tonight. Jesse Lingard was on fire, and they man marked Grealish very effectively.


God comeback from the Hammers after the lukewarm performance against Liverpool.Pleased with tonights result as Villa have been playing well this season.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

Was soooo tired last night that I recorded the 2nd half and went to bed intending to get up this morning to watch LFC beat Brighton 3 nil.
Guess what I won't be watching


----------



## jowwy (4 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Was soooo tired last night that I recorded the 2nd half and went to bed intending to get up this morning to watch LFC beat Brighton 3 nil.
> Guess what I won't be watching


It was absolute pugwash mate.......


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> It was absolute pugwash mate.......


Credit to the Albion, much like Sheff utd last week, well organised and gritty.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2021)

I can feel an imminent monster sport-fest.... bunch of really big games this weekend + Ind v Eng (oops, wrong thread, I'll return to the pavillion )
Oh, and some rugby too


----------



## jowwy (4 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Credit to the Albion, much like Sheff utd last week, well organised and gritty.


It was Brighton that beat us last night.......ignore me forgot they were called brighton and hove Albion


----------



## flake99please (4 Feb 2021)

Sackable offence...? You decide...

View: https://twitter.com/emctear/status/1357128832688549888?s=24


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Feb 2021)

flake99please said:


> Sackable offence...? You decide...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/emctear/status/1357128832688549888?s=24



Not wise, I'd have to say 😄


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2021)

Looking difficult for Spurs if it stays 0-1. Thought they had a chance of the title as well. You never know?


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looking difficult for Spurs if it stays 0-1. Thought they had a chance of the title as well. You never know?


Jose on his third season syndrome?

Other than that, no Kane, no Tottenham. They looked poor tonight.


----------



## Leedafeeder (6 Feb 2021)

Villa - Arsenal. Big, big game!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (6 Feb 2021)

Leedafeeder said:


> Villa - Arsenal. Big, big game!



Villa need to up their game if they are to have any chance of winning. Grealish has not been 100% since the Covid incident, he is apparently carrying a mild hamstring strain and Barkley needs to put in a shift, he went missing against West Ham as did many of the squad, but he is our other creative midfielder, so he needs to take up the slack if Jack is not firing on all cylinders

Should be a good game.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Feb 2021)

This made me laugh, even though I’m a Spurs fan, which has never been easy.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Feb 2021)

Mike Dean needs to be shown the red card - and permanently.


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Feb 2021)

Jose out!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

I couldn't watch Utd Vs Everton but flicked on briefly to find Utd were winning 2 nil.
I flicked on later expecting 4 nil.....only to find it was 2:2 BUT Utd had 83% possession. 
Just checked the score and was amazed to find the final score was 3:3. I may watch MoTD later.
Now......if LFC can thrash Citeh 5 nil we are back in the mix


----------



## Dayvo (7 Feb 2021)

Just thrash ‘em 1-0: three points is three points. 🙂


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Just thrash ‘em 1-0: three points is three points. 🙂


Agree.....but 5 would be nicer


----------



## StuAff (7 Feb 2021)

4-1 to City. Barring a spectacular collapse, the title looks like theirs.


----------



## shep (7 Feb 2021)

Good result for Wolves, confidence back.


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2021)

That was poor again at anfield, we have no ball winners in the middle of the Park.........same as when city last season had to drop Fernandinho into defence they lost the midfield and the same is happening to Liverpool

we got 8 days before Leicester game to get the two new CBs up to speed with the way we play and time to get Fabinho and hendo back into the middle of the pitch, pressing and the winning the ball back high up the field for mane, salah and firmo to do their thing


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> That was poor again at anfield, we have no ball winners in the middle of the Park.........same as when city last season had to drop Fernandinho into defence they lost the midfield and the same is happening to Liverpool
> 
> we got 8 days before Leicester game to get the two new CBs up to speed with the way we play and time to get Fabinho and hendo back into the middle of the pitch, pressing and the winning the ball back high up the field for mane, salah and firmo to do their thing


Yeah surprise score as I had fancied L'pool for some reason. I also fancied Eng v Scot as well, so glad i am not a betting man


----------



## shep (7 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> That was poor again at anfield, we have no ball winners in the middle of the Park.........same as when city last season had to drop Fernandinho into defence they lost the midfield and the same is happening to Liverpool
> 
> we got 8 days before Leicester game to get the two new CBs up to speed with the way we play and time to get Fabinho and hendo back into the middle of the pitch, pressing and the winning the ball back high up the field for mane, salah and firmo to do their thing


Leicester are poor at defending set pieces from what I've seen today and that's rich coming from a Wolves fan, you'll be alright.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

Tell me I had a dream (nightmare).
Did our golie have a brain fart and forgot which team he played for.
He has a tendency to play short balls or think he can out dribble the best attackers in the world. Sometimes he gets away with it.....other times not
@jowwy I fully agree......Hendo and Fabino have done an admirable job but it has left us with no bite in the middle.


----------



## jowwy (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me I had a dream (nightmare).
> Did our golie have a brain fart and forgot which team he played for.
> He has a tendency to play short balls or think he can out dribble the best attackers in the world. Sometimes he gets away with it.....other times not
> @jowwy I fully agree......Hendo and Fabino have done an admirable job but it has left us with no bite in the middle.


lets hope they use this week free of games to get those new CB going and we can start using hendo/fab in the middle of the park


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Feb 2021)

Ruben Dias gains legendary status with City fans:


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/ManCity/status/1358732535195455489


----------



## Chislenko (10 Feb 2021)

The passing of Dai Davies today, been in a hospice for a while but I think came home for the inevitable.


----------



## Durango Bay (10 Feb 2021)

Sheer agony watching the Everton v Spurs game tonight, I think Jose is coming to the end of his N17 life cycle.


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

Durango Bay said:


> Sheer agony watching the Everton v Spurs game tonight, I think Jose is coming to the end of his N17 life cycle.


He will still be there next season.......


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> He will still be there next season.......


Agree, can still finish top 4, that will keep him in.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

Well I am sorry Spurs fans,but you can't defend for toffee.


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, can still finish top 4, that will keep him in.


your not finishing top4........


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> your not finishing top4........



Bold words indeed from a Liverpool fan...


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bold words indeed from a Liverpool fan...


it is....we are in the top 4 and we've had huge injury issues to over come as a club.....some teams are not in the top 4 and they have had no issues to over come

70pts+ will get you top 4 i believe and we are on a good position to get that


----------



## AndyRM (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> it is....we are in the top 4 and we've had huge injury issues to over come as a club.....some teams are not in the top 4 and they have had no issues to over come
> 
> 70pts+ will get you top 4 i believe and we are on a good position to get that



No issues to over come? Literally every club in every league does.


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> we've had huge injury issues to over come as a club



Really? Klopp (and commentators) have kept that quiet!  if I had a penny for every time it gets mentioned...


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

yello said:


> Really? Klopp (and commentators) have kept that quiet!  if I had a penny for every time it gets mentioned...


Try being a Wolves fan, I can tell you about injuries.


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> Try being a Wolves Leicester fan, I can tell you about injuries.



Ftfy!

I think all clubs are seeing more injuries. Fuller schedules, lesser recovery time, current conditions etc.


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

yello said:


> Ftfy!
> 
> I think all clubs are seeing more injuries. Fuller schedules, lesser recovery time, current conditions etc.


Leicester, perfect example. Even we scraped a result.


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> Try being a Wolves fan, I can tell you about injuries.


Have you lost all your senior CBs to injury at the same time then????

8 first team players all out at the same time, how many teams have had that this season???


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> No issues to over come? Literally every club in every league does.


I said some teams not in the top 4.... i didnt say in the english football league pyramid

jesus


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

Its odd isnt it....last season man city lost laporte to a long term injury and supporters/commentators kept saying they wont win the league and they accepted a drop in performance due to losing their top CB

but this season we have been called the worst champions in history by some pundits, yet we have lost the followin Virgil van dyke, joe gomez, joel matip, diogo jota, nabby kieta, alex oxlaide chamberlain all to long term injuries, also along the way Allison, fabinho, henderson, mane

i wonder how other teams would have coped losing all those players. Would they be top 4 like liverpool, would they have led the league like liverpool???

who knows, but worst champions, dont think so.....its easy to use data at certain parts of the season, to try and prove a point, but the end of the season is always best to make judgements.


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Have you lost all your senior CBs to injury at the same time then????
> 
> 8 first team players all out at the same time, how many teams have had that this season???


We may not have 8 first team players out but we haven't got that many, our clubs choice I guess, but we've had 5 out and of those the entire left left back options.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> I said some teams not in the top 4.... i didnt say in the english football league pyramid
> 
> jesus


Jowwy
IT wasn't jesus that said that.....it was Andy


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2021)

I'm enjoying this good bit of bantz


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> We may not have 8 first team players out but we haven't got that many, our clubs choice I guess, but we've had 5 out and of those the entire left left back options.


You play 3 at the back.........


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Its odd isnt it....last season man city lost laporte to a long term injury and supporters/commentators kept saying they wont win the league and they accepted a drop in performance due to losing their top CB
> 
> but this season we have been called the worst champions in history by some pundits, yet we have lost the followin Virgil van dyke, joe gomez, joel matip, diogo jota, nabby kieta, alex oxlaide chamberlain all to long term injuries, also along the way Allison, fabinho, henderson, mane
> 
> ...


C'mon fella, no one's having a pop at Liverpool. 

I've always liked them even being a life long Wolves fan.

I genuinely like Scoucer's the passion for the club and the terrace fashion from the '80's.

Success always breeds contempt.


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> You play 3 at the back.........


Or 4, wing backs I should have said.


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

Anyhow, we've got Southampton to get past tonight in the cup so just about to crack a Murphy's before the lad's come round, I wish, just me and the Daughter so I'll love and leave you good folks.


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> C'mon fella, no one's having a pop at Liverpool.
> 
> I've always liked them even being a life long Wolves fan.
> 
> ...


I didnt say the people of CC.....did you not hear the drivel coming out of roy keane, souness, micah richards after the liverpool v city game. Worst defending champions, full of excuses, blaming others etc etc


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> Anyhow, we've got Southampton to get past tonight in the cup so just about to crack a Murphy's before the lad's come round, I wish, just me and the Daughter so I'll love and leave you good folks.


Hope neto bags a hatrick.....i may or may not have him, in my works fantasy leagues team


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Feb 2021)

.


jowwy said:


> the worst champions in history



Liverpool are poor at the moment, but not that bad.

IIRC correctly Manchester City were once relegated as champions. I think we were top scorers in the division too!

So you've got a way to go yet.

I mean, even in *recent* history, Mourinho's Chelsea team were what, 10th or so?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Liverpool are poor at the moment, but not that bad.
> 
> IIRC correctly Manchester City were once relegated as champions. I think we were top scorers in the division too!
> 
> ...



Here you go @jowwy 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1937–38_in_English_football

_Manchester City__ became the only team to have been relegated in the season after winning the league title as well as the only team to ever be relegated from the top tier of English football having scored the most goals in that particular season_

Another two Manchester City records you're not going to take from us any time soon


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Feb 2021)

Any Chelsea fans clocked the Barnsley pitch? Good grief


----------



## shep (11 Feb 2021)

Bloody out!

Not the best team selection, on with the league.


----------



## Durango Bay (11 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> your not finishing top4........


I think you could well be correct


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

Fabinho now ruled out of tomorrows game with liecester due to injury...........


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Feb 2021)

Durango Bay said:


> I think you could well be correct


A light blue mountain in the way this weekend for sure. Look lets imagine Spurs and Everton beat City next two games, its not totally impossible?*
*who am i kidding


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Fabinho now ruled out of tomorrows game with liecester due to injury...........


I have just phoned Jurgen.......I start centre midfield


----------



## yello (12 Feb 2021)

...and Leicester have James Justin out due to an ACL injury. He'll be missed, he's been playing well.


----------



## Durango Bay (12 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> A light blue mountain in the way this weekend for sure. Look lets imagine Spurs and Everton beat City next two games, its not totally impossible?*
> *who am i kidding


I would be ok with losing to Man City in this game if I can have the Wembley win


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

yello said:


> ...and Leicester have James Justin out due to an ACL injury. He'll be missed, he's been playing well.


But they have riccardo back who played that position for years before james justin came into the team to replace him......


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just phoned Jurgen.......I start centre midfield


I just hope he plays hendo in the midfield, cause rumour has at theres no thiago either


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> I just hope he plays hendo in the midfield, cause rumour has at theres no thiago either


Yep....been reading that. Its getting worse instead of better .
I DID think that if we get to February then got our key players back then we could do it. Looking less likely now.


----------



## yello (12 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> But they have riccardo back who played that position for years before james justin came into the team to replace him......


And Ricardo isn't back to full fitness, let alone form, yet.


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep....been reading that. Its getting worse instead of better .
> I DID think that if we get to February then got our key players back then we could do it. Looking less likely now.


Yeh its not looking good....we have to play hendo in the middle tomorrow

i would play kabak and davies at the back and free up hendo


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yeh its not looking good....we have to play hendo in the middle tomorrow
> 
> i would play kabak and davies at the back and free up hendo


Not sure Jurgen will risk both of the new lads......for me its Kabak.
Would love to see them both do well.h


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure Jurgen will risk both of the new lads......for me its Kabak.
> Would love to see them both do well.h


Agree, but we need to risk it now........we dont concede that many, so for me its not so much of a risk tbh


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2021)

As a Liverpool supporter I am getting close to the point where I'm hoping City win games to make sure Manchester United don't win the league


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> As a Liverpool supporter I am getting close to the point where I'm hoping City win games to make sure Manchester United don't win the league


A month ago today City were in 3rd behind Utd & L'pool. As a Man U supporter i'm just bewildered


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Feb 2021)

Alisson again! Not helped by some poor defending, but its like the City game, what a liability


----------



## yello (13 Feb 2021)

Yep, a mad 10 minutes. A Liverpool implosion gifted Leicester a result that really didn't look on the cards.


----------



## jowwy (13 Feb 2021)

Yup allison mistake for the 2nd goal, then makes a world class double save......before we lost a 3rd goal

its not good at the moment for LFC


----------



## Slick (13 Feb 2021)

21 points clear and 21 goals to the good. 

4 games to go.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Feb 2021)

Ederson's assist.... whoo! Not the first time. 
And Sanchez's face plant after Gundowan's take....

Just wonderful stuff.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> 21 points clear and 21 goals to the good.
> 
> 4 games to go.



Commendable enthusiasm.

Slightly less boring being back to a two-horse race I suppose.

I couldn’t remember the last time someone other than Celtic or Rangers won the title, so just checked.

Aberdeen in 1985! 

Jesus. Must be like watching the Boat Race every weekend.


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Commendable enthusiasm.
> 
> Slightly less boring being back to a two-horse race I suppose.
> 
> ...


Not if your a Rangers fan. 

Obviously it is going to depend on what restrictions are in place at the time but cast your eye over to the inevitable party that takes place here at the season end and see how it compares to the boat race then.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Feb 2021)

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/City_Xtra/status/1360725674189869063


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yup allison mistake for the 2nd goal, then makes a world class double save......before we lost a 3rd goal
> 
> its not good at the moment for LFC


Another game that imo was ours for the taking and yet we managed to blow it.
I think we have genuine Excuses reasons for the problems. Maybe, hopefully, hope for Europe next year.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Another game that imo was ours for the taking


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Feb 2021)

Ouch! Credit to WBA v Man U, its all going City's way. Funny old season


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> 70pts+ will get you top 4 i believe and we are on a good position to get that



5th or 6th by tonight, best hope City beat the Toffees or could be 7th soon...






In all seriousness, you have to feel for Liverpool fans, after their long wait then can't even see their team to celebrate, and now this rather abject defence. Covid sucks.


----------



## jowwy (15 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> 5th or 6th by tonight, best hope City beat the Toffees or could be 7th soon...
> 
> View attachment 574153
> 
> ...


even if the toffees win, we stay 6th on goal differene


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> even if the toffees win, we stay 6th on goal differene


You are the victim of empty stadiums, they've cost you fourth place. I first walked into Upton Park in 1962 and right from then a small but significant section of West Ham fans have made us the club with the worst fans in the league. Too quick to turn on the team when things are not going well, even during a flat spell in a game when we are a goal or two up. You can see the effect it has on the players, the abuse gets to them and they lose momentum and as often than not the match.

You've only got to look at the way Sam Allardyce was treated. He came in and got the club promoted at the first attempt, helped them finish in a respectable place in the EPL with no relegation worries, and how was he treated? By having to listen to chants of "F*ck off Allardyce" from a section of the crowd because he wasn't playing like Barcelona or Brazil. It was disgraceful.

For all the misery it has caused throughout the world Covid 19 and the lockdown has done the club a big favour. Losing the first two games this season would have had people calling for Moyes head, without that pressure he was able to take time to reorganise the team and transform them from what they had been for many seasons.

Supporters should learn that any fool can get behind a team that are 2-0 up, but it's when you're 2-0 down that you need the crowd behind you screaming encouragement, not abuse.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2021)

WoWza.....LFC scored 2 and didn't concede..we're gonna win the league.
Ey ey adio ...... 
Well maybe not


----------



## PaulB (17 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoWza.....LFC scored 2 and didn't concede..we're gonna win the league.
> Ey ey adio ......
> Well maybe not


Liverpool might win one league. The Champions one.


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoWza.....LFC scored 2 and didn't concede..we're gonna win the league.
> Ey ey adio ......
> Well maybe not


we played some good football to be fair.....Kabak impressed last night, lets hope its the start of a mini revival


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Feb 2021)

Come on Everton! Any chance of taking the smirk off Pep's face?


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2021)

Nope...


----------



## Mike_P (17 Feb 2021)

The Worlds Oldest Football League Club  again trying to reclaim their status with another goal worthy of a higher level than the 5th tier


View: https://twitter.com/Official_NCFC/status/1362159895194214400?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


----------



## PaulB (18 Feb 2021)

Shame on you if you know all these (I got 100%!) Don't worry about the Snap, something is awry, it works perfectly. 


View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Thebiguglyalien/premier-league-team-mascots


----------



## Slick (18 Feb 2021)

What a game for the famous tonight in Antwerp. It was more like a 5 a side match towards the end and the ref was honking but 4 away goals should hopefully be enough to see us into the next round of the UEFA cup. Back to the important business of insuring 55 is delivered to complete the journey.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2021)

PaulB said:


> Shame on you if you know all these (I got 100%!) Don't worry about the Snap, something is awry, it works perfectly.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/Thebiguglyalien/premier-league-team-mascots




How on earth is the average score for that only 81%?! Even if you know nowt about football, you could just match the names to the animals; the only one you might struggle with being 'Hercules'.


----------



## PaulB (20 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> How on earth is the average score for that only 81%?! Even if you know nowt about football, you could just match the names to the animals; the only one you might struggle with being 'Hercules'.





AndyRM said:


> How on earth is the average score for that only 81%?! Even if you know nowt about football, you could just match the names to the animals; the only one you might struggle with being 'Hercules'.


It's an American website.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Feb 2021)

Settling down to lpool v everton, should be a good one


----------



## jowwy (20 Feb 2021)

😭😭😭


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

Dreadful we had no energy.
Surely never a penalty.
Well done Everton but we were poor


----------



## ozboz (20 Feb 2021)

A lot of remarks there could well define a lot of City Fans ,
‘ Blue Boo Boys ! ‘
listening to them for years ,
Start of the season I was reading all sorts of crap about the players and Pep ,
Humble pie time for them now , , still got a full bag of Apples !
End of play Saturday


----------



## Dayvo (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Feb 2021)

Leicester looking tasty again, like musical chairs at the top of the table, well apart froom top spot, boo hoo


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Feb 2021)

Squeaky bum time to hold on to their lead but a great win for the Hammers. ⚒


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2021)

Just don’t expect Arsenal to do anyone else a favour


----------



## ozboz (21 Feb 2021)

Amazing ,
Arsenal first touch today ,
Pick the ball up out of the back of the net


----------



## Slick (21 Feb 2021)

A simple enough win for Rangers today to restore our 18 point lead.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 Feb 2021)

Villa struggled without Jack Grealish, especially in the first half. This was yet another opportunity for Ross Barkley to step up and show everyone his talent, instead, yet again he was a passenger, it's time to bench him and allow Sanson or the young Jacob Ramsey a start. I just hope Smith sees the light and does not sign him at the end of the season.

I will be happy with a top ten finish, but for us to hold on to Grealish we need to start buying in some real quality come the summer.

The one consolation is seeing The foxes and The Hammers throwing a spanner in the works for the usual top six clubs.

Long may it continue.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Feb 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Squeaky bum time to hold on to their lead but a great win for the Hammers. ⚒


I'm glad that wasn't on BT Sport, I was near enough to a nervous breakdown following the MBM updates on the Guardian website.

What a season, Man City next week and they can't go on winning for ever.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Just don’t expect Arsenal to do anyone else a favour


At least it wasn’t complete annihilation!


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Feb 2021)

Here we go, only *12 points* behind City... seasons not over


----------



## ozboz (21 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm glad that wasn't on BT Sport, I was near enough to a nervous breakdown following the MBM updates on the Guardian website.
> 
> What a season, Man City next week and they can't go on winning for ever.



mmmm , I hope your wrong !! 😉


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> View attachment 574971


ahhhh our Emlyn. Loved that guy, what a player.......never gave less than 100%
1969ish I got my daughter a big teddy. It was red n white and named Emlyn.


----------



## PaulB (22 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> ahhhh our Emlyn. Loved that guy, what a player.......never gave less than 100%
> 1969ish I got my daughter a big teddy. It was red n white and named Emlyn.


I remember that game as being the one where the whole attitude of the city of Liverpool changed. It became one of fearless swagger. The soft-bellies were worried about the task ahead but wiser heads said have no fear, we'll win this one and it should be Barcelona who are frightened of us.


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> A simple enough win for Rangers today to restore our 18 point lead.


And Celtic stumble which leaves our lead at 18 points. 7 points now required which if both win their next 2 games, a point at Parkhead would finish the job at the first time of asking. 🤞


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2021)

The battle for the Scottish championship must be the dullest anywhere in the world, a two horse race with very few exceptions since the league was founded.


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> The battle for the Scottish championship must be the dullest anywhere in the world, a two horse race with very few exceptions since the league was founded.


I prefer the battle for the Scottish Premiership.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Feb 2021)

One fan allowed in the stadium tonight (just for the scousers that one). But He's omnipresent I guess, and got to see Jesus score!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> The battle for the Scottish championship must be the dullest anywhere in the world, a two horse race with very few exceptions since the league was founded.



Surprises in England's top flight are fairly few and far between as well.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Feb 2021)

Phew! Arsenal game was a stonker


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Surprises in England's top flight are fairly few and far between as well.


Surprises rarely happen, but no one or two teams have ever commanded a permanent position at the top of the League. Liverpool went three decades between titles, Manchester United twenty six years and clubs only ever achieve a fairly brief period of dominance (Chelsea and Arsenal for example) before fading away. It isn't that long ago Man City were a lower league side.

In Scotland you can safely predict the two teams who will be fighting for the title in fifty years time - the same two who were slugging it out fifty years ago.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

Some team the Rangers.

Another fantastic result tonight and excellent result to keep the European run going. Can't wait for the draw tomorrow to see how we stack up against some quality opposition that's left. 

There will be more than one side now looking over Govan way and hoping that they don't get drawn against Stevie G's 11.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Surprises rarely happen, but no one or two teams have ever commanded a permanent position at the top of the League. Liverpool went three decades between titles, Manchester United twenty six years and clubs only ever achieve a fairly brief period of dominance (Chelsea and Arsenal for example) before fading away. It isn't that long ago Man City were a lower league side.
> 
> In Scotland you can safely predict the two teams who will be fighting for the title in fifty years time - the same two who were slugging it out fifty years ago.


Everyone has their own personal battle to try and get to where they need to be to call it a successful campaign.

You don't get it, that's fine.

I wouldn't open the curtains to watch an English match.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Everyone has their own personal battle to try and get to where they need to be to call it a successful campaign.
> 
> You don't get it, that's fine.
> 
> I wouldn't open the curtains to watch an English match.



This.

I have no idea of the actual statistics, but I reckon that outside Rangers and Celtic the Scottish top flight has thrown up way more varied finishing positions than the English, in the modern leagues.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> This.
> 
> I have no idea of the actual statistics, but I reckon that outside Rangers and Celtic the Scottish top flight has thrown up way more varied finishing positions than the English, in the modern leagues.


I would imagine that to be correct but people who think they know could easily overlook that fact.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> This.
> 
> I have no idea of the actual statistics...
> 
> but I reckon that outside Rangers and Celtic...



The argument ends there. It's only ever been those two that are competing, apart from the brief period in the 80s where Aberdeen were good. 

Right now, it doesn't matter where Hibernian, Livingston (or Arbroath for that matter) finish, the SPL is simply a 2 team league and if you're not challenging for top spot, then historically speaking, nobody cares how competitive 3rd vs 6th was.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The argument ends there. It's only ever been those two. Doesn't matter where Hibernian, or Livingston finish. 😄



It's not an argument, all I'm doing is pointing out that outwith the Old Firm the SPL is very competitive. It hasn't always been 'those two' either.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The argument ends there. It's only ever been those two that are competing, apart from the brief period in the 80s where Aberdeen were good.
> 
> Right now, it doesn't matter where Hibernian, Livingston (or Arbroath for that matter) finish, the SPL is simply a 2 team league and if you're not challenging for top spot, then historically speaking, nobody cares how competitive 3rd vs 6th was.


Unless of course your 3rd or sixth.


----------



## PaulB (26 Feb 2021)

Talking about Scottish fitbae, I once went to a game between Cowdenbeath and Arbroath. We get more fans watching Colne at the top of my road than they had that night and they're in the North West Counties Football League. That's about division 8 or something. And I mean loads more too. 

I was discussing this with the guy who invited me and asked him if it would be better if the bigot brothers went off to another country's league and then there'd be more distribution of the trophies but he was dead against it. I think it's become ingrained into the Scottish mind that there has to be Celtic and Rangers, always has been and always will be. It's as boring as watching two bald men fight over a comb and glory in winning it.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Feb 2021)

PaulB said:


> Talking about Scottish fitbae, I once went to a game between Cowdenbeath and Arbroath. We get more fans watching Colne at the top of my road than they had that night and they're in the North West Counties Football League. That's about division 8 or something. And I mean loads more too.
> 
> I was discussing this with the guy who invited me and asked him if it would be better if the bigot brothers went off to another country's league and then there'd be more distribution of the trophies but he was dead against it. I think it's become ingrained into the Scottish mind that there has to be Celtic and Rangers, always has been and always will be. It's as boring as watching two bald men fight over a comb and glory in winning it.



Cowdenbeath's average attendance is just over 300. Colne's is just over 200.

I can understand why folk outside of Scotland think that we've only got Rangers and Celtic to choose from, but that's simply not the case. Hearts, Hibs and Aberdeen all have large fan-bases. The smaller sides are less well supported, for a variety of reasons.

It would help if the media wasn't relentlessly focussed on the Old Firm derby, and that smaller clubs were given more credit, but that side of things is definitely ingrained and generally annoys fans who don't support either of those two.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Feb 2021)

If it's any help I follow Albion Rovers, like to get up there at least once a season. Success is not a word you can associate with Albion.


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Feb 2021)

PaulB said:


> two bald men fight over a comb and glory in winning it




^^^^^^^


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Cowdenbeath's average attendance is just over 300. Colne's is just over 200.
> 
> I can understand why folk outside of Scotland think that we've only got Rangers and Celtic to choose from, but that's simply not the case. Hearts, Hibs and Aberdeen all have large fan-bases. The smaller sides are less well supported, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It would help if the media wasn't relentlessly focussed on the Old Firm derby, and that smaller clubs were given more credit, but that side of things is definitely ingrained and generally annoys fans who don't support either of those two.


St Mirren are a perfect example with a huge buzz around Paisley because a top 6 spot is in their grasp. Success is relative and I find it exciting on their behalf.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> St Mirren are a perfect example with a huge buzz around Paisley because a top 6 spot is in their grasp. Success is relative and I find it exciting on their behalf.



There was a similar buzz in Killie when we were punching way above our weight. Didn't take long for that to fall apart though, and we're in real trouble now. We've never scored many goals, but this is beyond a joke now.

I read the other day that we're currently on the longest losing run for a top-flight league in Europe. An unwelcome record to hold!


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> There was a similar buzz in Killie when we were punching way above our weight. Didn't take long for that to fall apart though, and we're in real trouble now. We've never scored many goals, but this is beyond a joke now.
> 
> I read the other day that we're currently on the longest losing run for a top-flight league in Europe. An unwelcome record to hold!


Yeah got to be hard to take after flying high for so long. Probably different if your a fan but I've always struggled to pinpoint exactly what happens to a team, I suspect blaming losing the manager is a bit simplistic although it may just be as easy as it looks.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Yeah got to be hard to take after flying high for so long. Probably different if your a fan but I've always struggled to pinpoint exactly what happens to a team, I suspect blaming losing the manager is a bit simplistic although it may just be as easy as it looks.



A few factors in our case. Mostly due to the 'seasoned' pros at the club not liking Clarke's replacement, Alessio, and then replacing him with Dyer who'd openly said he didn't want the job... 

It was truly baffling because Alessio had us in 5th when he was sacked, OK we weren't playing particularly great football but we were hard to beat. Been in free-fall since.

We also lost a lot of the quality in that side (MacDonald, Boyd, Jones, Taylor, Brophy and Findlay more recently) and the replacements haven't been great, but why would they be when they've mostly been playing non-league football in England?


----------



## PaulB (27 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Cowdenbeath's average attendance is just over 300. Colne's is just over 200.
> 
> I can understand why folk outside of Scotland think that we've only got Rangers and Celtic to choose from, but that's simply not the case. Hearts, Hibs and Aberdeen all have large fan-bases. The smaller sides are less well supported, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It would help if the media wasn't relentlessly focussed on the Old Firm derby, and that smaller clubs were given more credit, but that side of things is definitely ingrained and generally annoys fans who don't support either of those two.



Trying to make a liar out of me by looking for things going his way! If you read it, I wrote 'we get more fans watching Colne than Cowdenbeath had THAT NIGHT.' And that was certainly true that week. By a long way as well. But maybe you missed that bit. It was a cup-tie thingy I was invited to after working all day in theatre with a consultant up there who was on the board or something so he took me along. 

I also took part in the National Fell Running relay championship one year held in Stirling and a coach-load of us stayed in a hotel attached to Stirling's ground. We were worried en-route because Stirling were at home and we were using their car park for the hotel and we arrived while the game was going on. There were plenty of spaces so we thought it must be their reserves but no, it was their first team and it was quieter than Goodison on a league-cup night, this year!


----------



## ozboz (27 Feb 2021)

West Ham played well ,
In fact played very well,
They should get in CL next season


----------



## PaulB (27 Feb 2021)




----------



## AndyRM (27 Feb 2021)

PaulB said:


> Trying to make a liar out of me by looking for things going his way! If you read it, I wrote 'we get more fans watching Colne than Cowdenbeath had THAT NIGHT.' And that was certainly true that week. By a long way as well. But maybe you missed that bit. It was a cup-tie thingy I was invited to after working all day in theatre with a consultant up there who was on the board or something so he took me along.
> 
> I also took part in the National Fell Running relay championship one year held in Stirling and a coach-load of us stayed in a hotel attached to Stirling's ground. We were worried en-route because Stirling were at home and we were using their car park for the hotel and we arrived while the game was going on. There were plenty of spaces so we thought it must be their reserves but no, it was their first team and it was quieter than Goodison on a league-cup night, this year!



I'm well aware of what you wrote, thanks, perhaps I misinterpreted but to me it read that you reckon Colne get more fans than Cowdenbeath, which isn't the case.

Stiling Albion's average attendance is even higher at around 400.

I'm not having a go or anything, it just annoys me when folk take the pish out of Scottish football without really knowing anything about it.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Feb 2021)

Fifth tier v sixth tier mickey mouse cup game but....

View: https://twitter.com/Official_NCFC/status/1365721805701476362?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

Thought this was quite apt after some disparaging comments about football north of the border from a guy who couldn't care less about the whole top division never mind the old firm. 

View: https://twitter.com/ScotlandSky/status/1365664018527105031?s=20


----------



## AndyRM (28 Feb 2021)

Always makes me laugh when a Liverpool or Manchester United fan slags off Scottish football.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Always makes me laugh when a Liverpool or Manchester United fan slags off Scottish football.



Liverpool and Manchester United fans are, in general, a good source of laughs.


----------



## PaulB (28 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Always makes me laugh when a Liverpool or Manchester United fan slags off Scottish football.


Scottish 'football' always makes me laugh. Always. Usually by wanting it taken seriously.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

😴


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2021)

Glen Roeder has died at the fairly young age of 65. He managed West Ham between 2001 and 2003 where he suffered a brain tumor, thought at the time to be brought on due to the pressures of the job. He also had a spell coaching England when Hoddle was in charge.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Feb 2021)

PaulB said:


> Scottish 'football' always makes me laugh. Always. Usually by wanting it taken seriously.



Does it, aye? Remember how many former and current folk who are associated wit Liverpool's success?

Behave.


----------



## Chromatic (1 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> It's not an argument, all I'm doing is pointing out that outwith the Old Firm the SPL is very competitive. It hasn't always been 'those two' either.




According to this those two have won 105 titles between them, everyone else manage 19 titles combined, and I imagine a lot of them were in the early days of the leagues.


----------



## Chromatic (1 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> If it's any help I follow Albion Rovers, like to get up there at least once a season. Success is not a word you can associate with Albion.



For some strange reason, since I live in rugby country and am not all that fussed about football, I do keep an eye out for how Stenhousemuir get on.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2021)

Did anyone notice the cup final this weekend without either of the old firm?

Thought not.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2021)

Didn’t St Johnstone win?
(I saw the headline)


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Didn’t St Johnstone win?
> (I saw the headline)


They did.

They are now the most decorated club in the Scottish top flight behind Celtic in the last decade. 

Well done Saints, a very famous win.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2021)

Well, if you come from Perth it is.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2021)

It was on Premier Sports (AKA Setanta), why would anyone care?


----------



## PaulB (2 Mar 2021)

As we're on Scottish football;

RIP Ian St. John. An early hero of mine. As a five year-old, I was too scared to enjoy Liverpool's first ever FA Cup Final win because I was about to have my tonsils out that very afternoon (I know, a Saturday operation!) and the last word the anaesthetist said to me before I dropped out was about Ian St. John who'd got the winner. 

Like the priests who wandered around the classroom that had just received a new consignment of desks and caned any boy who had defaced the pristine wood except for that one who got words of praise. He'd carved in to his desk, 'St. John'.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2021)

I have also just found out about Ian St John,anyone of my age 71 a d from Leeds will not forget than wonderful header.15 at the time I was devastated I followed Leeds all over.He was brilliant on telly,I wonder if someone has told Jimmy,he is not well also.Thank you guys for your honest opinions on football
not like today's dross.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> According to this those two have won 105 titles between them, everyone else manage 19 titles combined, and I imagine a lot of them were in the early days of the leagues.
> 
> View attachment 576470



Yeah. You could create a pretty similar graph for England. 

It would go Manchester United, Liverpool, Arsenal.

Then it would tail off into single figures for other clubs.

The English top flight is just as dominated by certain clubs as the Scottish.


----------



## Chromatic (2 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah. You could create a pretty similar graph for England.
> 
> It would go Manchester United, Liverpool, Arsenal.
> 
> ...



True, it would go Mancheater United , Liverpool, Arsenal and then tail off, but to get to 105 English league titles it would take the combined wins of 14 different clubs.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> True, it would go Mancheater United , Liverpool, Arsenal and then tail off, but to get to 105 English league titles it would take the combined wins of 14 different clubs.



The number isn't really my point. The top flights of most leagues are dominated by a handful of clubs. Spain, Italy, Germany, Portugal, The Netherlands. I could go on.

The EPL is just a money-fest these days. All the chat is around getting into the top 4 or avoiding relegation. And if that's your thing, then cool. But it isn't mine.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah. You could create a pretty similar graph for England.
> 
> It would go Manchester United, Liverpool, Arsenal.
> 
> ...


No, it would go liverpool, man utd, arsenal......as liverpool are now leading the major trophy table


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> No, it would go liverpool, man utd, arsenal......as liverpool are now leading the major trophy table



Because I was bored, I did some research.

I've looked at both Manchester United and Liverpool, and counted up top flight wins, the League and FA Cups and the European Cup.

Honours are even at 40 each.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Because I was bored, I did some research.
> 
> I've looked at both Manchester United and Liverpool, and counted up top flight wins, the League and FA Cups and the European Cup.
> 
> Honours are even at 40 each.


Yet every major table i have seen has liverpool clear by 1 trophy...........best you do more research.

and dont forget other european trophies, super cups, world club cups as they all count as major honours


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yet every major table i have seen has liverpool clear by 1 trophy...........best you do more research.
> 
> and dont forget other european trophies, super cups, world club cups as they all count as major honours
> 
> View attachment 576855



That's one way of looking at things, and uses some random competitions.

Here's mine.

*Man Utd*

League
20

League Cup
5

FA Cup
12

European Cup
3

*Liverpool*

League
19

League Cup
8

FA Cup
7

European Cup
6

Toe be clear, I give no f*cks about either side. If I was going to ally myself with an English club it would be Newcastle, who are useless.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> That's one way of looking at things, and uses some random competitions.
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


So you decided to leave out the uefa cups to try and prove a point......lies, damn lies and statistics hey

what ever floats your boat


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> liverpool are now leading the major trophy table



Just a year ago you were claiming the current Liverpool side were the best team evah. 

Clearly you've not learned the obvious lesson.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Just a year ago you were claiming the current Liverpool side were the best team evah.
> 
> Clearly you've not learned the obvious lesson.


Nothing wrong with team or club - just the non-Scouser fans!
It’s like me being a ‘life-long Brazil _fan_.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Nothing wrong with team or club - just the non-Scouser fans!
> It’s like me being a ‘life-long Brazil _fan_.


So you can only support a team if you live there........sheeesh

is that the same for the non manc, non necastle, non chelsea etc etc, or is it just scouse fans


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Just a year ago you were claiming the current Liverpool side were the best team evah.
> 
> Clearly you've not learned the obvious lesson.


And last season they were, winning 4 trophies proved that.....this year with all the injuries, they have not been as good....thats football for you.


----------



## shep (3 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> So you can only support a team if you live there........sheeesh
> 
> is that the same for the non manc, non necastle, non chelsea etc etc, or is it just scouse fans


All fans of any club that don't either live there or near or have a genuine connection/reason for supporting the club.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (3 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> All fans of any club that don't either live there or near or have a genuine connection/reason for supporting the club.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.



You can live further afield and support a club it just makes you a bit plastic 

In all seriousness if all I had to choose from was Birmingham City or supporting Liverpool. I think I would support Liverpool


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> All fans of any club that don't either live there or near or have a genuine connection/reason for supporting the club.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


So in your opinion, you can only support a club if you live there or near or have a connection........odd


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> You can live further afield and support a club it just makes you a bit plastic


what if those supporters are season ticket holders, are they still plastic???


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (3 Mar 2021)

Depends on what material the season tickets made from 

In all seriousness I think there are many reasons why people support clubs, it can be passed down from father to son for instance. I was born and raised in Nottingham, but my father was from Aston and was never going to have a son who supported Forest, this was in the days of Brian Clough, so I was the odd one out in my school, but I had the last laugh in 82 when we won the European cup.

I now live in sunny Birmingham the city of culture not to far from the Villa ground and have a season ticket.

So no, there are many reasons why we support our respective clubs. Success clearly has a major influence, if by some miracle we become a top four club our following will go from big to huge.


----------



## iancity (3 Mar 2021)

"In all seriousness I think there are many reasons why people support clubs," Along this theme...I live in Northumberland, have done all my life, but am an avid Man City fan...reason being my Mum was from Stretford and was a Man U fan all her life ( I was even born on the day Man U won the European Cup in '68 and she has never forgiven me cos she had to miss it ) and even at the age of 5 (1973) I wanted to be different so 'chose' City. I think I liked their strip, to be honest, and have many pictures of me in City or Southampton strips (as I liked theirs as well). Never through the very many years of abuse from living up here as a City fan have I ever even thought of changing, once you decide, for whatever reason, thats it !
I get to the games when I can, but financially its hard, but have followed City for nearly 50 years now, does that make me a plastic?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> And last season they were, winning 4 trophies proved that



Apart from the difference between "one season" and "evah", these four trophies... ... tell us more?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–20_Liverpool_F.C._season


----------



## shep (3 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> what if those supporters are season ticket holders, are they still plastic???


You are actually supporting the club at least, I have a Man Utd supporting friend who has season tickets for Him, his son and Father so even though he's a 'Midlander' he's at least actually 'supporting ' the club. He also went to every Home and away game the year they won the Europa league.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> So you decided to leave out the uefa cups to try and prove a point......lies, damn lies and statistics hey
> 
> what ever floats your boat



The only point I was "proving" is that Man Utd and Liverpool pretty much have a similar record when it comes to honours. 

Although according to a random website I found, it's 74 to 61 in Manchester United's favour.

https://www.888sport.com/blog/footb...football-clubs-in-the-world#Manchester United


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Mar 2021)

@jowwy : Why are you a Liverpool fan, just out of interest?


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> @jowwy : Why are you a Liverpool fan, just out of interest?


Cause i am and have been since 4yrs old.......


----------



## PaulB (4 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> The only point I was "proving" is that Man Utd and Liverpool pretty much have a similar record when it comes to honours.
> 
> Although according to a random website I found, it's 74 to 61 in Manchester United's favour.
> 
> https://www.888sport.com/blog/football/top-20-most-successful-football-clubs-in-the-world#Manchester United


But - once again - you missed enough out to sway things in your favour. What about the three UEFA cups Liverpool won making them far and away the most successful BRITISH team in history? And you conveniently missed out the recent World Club Championship too. So you were - once again 'proving' nothing that didn't suit you.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> @jowwy : Why are you a Liverpool fan, just out of interest?





jowwy said:


> Cause i am and have been since 4yrs old.......


About 3 years, then!


----------



## PaulB (4 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Nothing wrong with team or club - just the non-Scouser fans!
> It’s like me being a ‘life-long Brazil _fan_.


It's the easiest thing in the world to support the champions, anyone can - and does - do that. You see it in the make up of the people that sit in the non-season ticket seats around me. We speak to them and get a myriad of stories from people who tend to be from Asian countries like Taiwan, Japan, China and India. The last game played at Anfield in front of a full house my guest was a Chicagoan who has a lifelong attachment to the reds because his 'saccher' coach at high school played three games for Liverpool in the seventies and drummed into them the superiority of Liverpool's style. Mind you, he's wealthy enough to be able to do it now, so he does, and will again. 

My most treasured possession is a plaque from the club wishing me well and signed by all the players and staff at a time I was seriously ill. If you saw the names of some of the players - we were 'managed' by Roy Hodgson at the time - you'd wince but I'd follow them in the Northern Premier League Div.1 and would relish the benefits!


----------



## AndyRM (4 Mar 2021)

PaulB said:


> But - once again - you missed enough out to sway things in your favour. What about the three UEFA cups Liverpool won making them far and away the most successful BRITISH team in history? And you conveniently missed out the recent World Club Championship too. So you were - once again 'proving' nothing that didn't suit you.



My favour? I support Kilmarnock FFS.

Jesus wept, it's not that I don't think/know Liverpool are hugely successful.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Mar 2021)

I think @PaulB hit the nail on the head when he said he would follow his team even if they went down to the semi-pro leagues.
I couldn't see a lot of these "Plastics or "Gloryhunters"(and they do exist,believe me) staying with their teams if they were tumbling down the divisions.
Being a west ham United supporter and ST holder I've had my fair share of ups and downs but i would support them through thick and thin even if we ended up in the Essex senior league!.
Anyway West Ham picks you rather than you pick West Ham


----------



## shep (4 Mar 2021)

Try being a Wolves fan!

Top division to 3rd in consecutive seasons twice, 4th division on the one occasion, I've been there when 2 sides of the ground were closed.

Best spell we've had in my lifetime at the moment but you know it can all change in the blink of an eye with smaller clubs.


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> About 3 years, then!


yet more trolling......will you ever learn


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> Try being a Wolves fan!
> 
> Top division to 3rd in consecutive seasons twice, 4th division on the one occasion, I've been there when 2 sides of the ground were closed.
> 
> Best spell we've had in my lifetime at the moment but you know it can all change in the blink of an eye with smaller clubs.


I've been impressed with Wolves since they have come up,Good Manager too.


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> My favour? I support Kilmarnock FFS.
> 
> Jesus wept, it's not that I don't think/know Liverpool are hugely successful.


I agree, you do know how hugely successful Liverpool are...but leaving out major trophy wins just to suite your own post is dubious in the least

even uefa/fa/premier league etc etc have reported that Liverpool are the most successful club in England, we can all choose what data to use to say that's either true or not true and there will be fans out there of other teams and even people on this forum, that will think they are not......but that's OK, cause we the fans, know different.

Just because i don't come from Liverpool or have signed photos and plaques from the club, it doesn't make me any less of a fan than any other. we all support our clubs in the best way we can........and no amount of trolling from members will change that.

i even have the shankly gates on my office wall


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Mar 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I've been impressed with Wolves since they have come up,Good Manager too.


Yeah me too, quality side and surprised they are not top 7 or 8 at least. They beat Arsenal and Chelsea, but inconsistent, injuries maybe?


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Mar 2021)

My lot have got a nice straightforward fortnight from this sunday.
City first, AC Milan twice, West Ham and Leicester. No worries


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Just because i don't come from Liverpool or have signed photos and plaques from the club, it doesn't make me any less of a fan than any other. we all support our clubs in the best way we can........and no amount of trolling from members will change that.


 It’s funny how PROPER Liverpool supporters (from Liverpool/Merseyside/northish west England - some of whom are here on CC and ignore YOU) and football supporters in general, think that your ’style’ of supporting is a tad OVER THE TOP for a ’wannabee genuine’ fan. 
If you reeled you neck in a bit you’d attract FAR LESS ’trolling’ as you call it.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (4 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> Try being a Wolves fan!
> 
> Top division to 3rd in consecutive seasons twice, 4th division on the one occasion, I've been there when 2 sides of the ground were closed.
> 
> Best spell we've had in my lifetime at the moment but you know it can all change in the blink of an eye with smaller clubs.



In the last ten years I have seen Villa's decline, relegation, promotion only for us to survive relegation again by the skin of our teeth. It helps to have a sense of humour when following The Vile.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZnYloe5rhw


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> It’s funny how PROPER Liverpool supporters (from Liverpool/Merseyside/northish west England - some of whom are here on CC and ignore YOU) and football supporters in general, think that your ’style’ of supporting is a tad OVER THE TOP for a ’wannabee genuine’ fan.
> If you reeled you neck in a bit you’d attract FAR LESS ’trolling’ as you call it.


ah more trolling......im so glad i got a fan like you in my life, that just wants to get involved in everything i post.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (4 Mar 2021)

PaulB said:


> My most treasured possession is a plaque from the club wishing me well and signed by all the players and staff at a time I was seriously ill.



Stuff like that means a lot, doesn't it? When I was ill Utrecht sent me a shirt signed by the first team squad. Can't read a bloody signature. I've also been sent three scarves and a cycling shirt. The shirt is some kind of tacky, bri-nylon, the fit is all over the shop and the zip is cheap plastic that will probably break on its first outing. Still it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> ah more trolling......im so glad i got a fan like you in my life, that just wants to get involved in everything i post.


It’s a forum! People write, read, agree/disagree and comment. 
Try it, you might enjoy it. 
One day you might even buy a bike!


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> It’s a forum! People write, read, agree/disagree and comment.
> Try it, you might enjoy it.
> One day you might even buy a bike!


ah more trolling from my favourite fan.......


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Mar 2021)

I completely get where Jowry is coming from. I support Brazil, and Real Madrid, I have done since I was about one year old. I don't have any _real_ link with any if those places, but that doesn't make me any less of a fan. I'm as entitled as anyone to be a boring braggard on the Internet about how much _we_ have won that _you_ haven't. If you wish to take up a differing view, that's trolling that is. 

I do have a framed Panini sticker of Ronaldo on my wall, so ha! Don't dare question my commitment, trolls! 😄


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

and another troll has joined in..........adds nothing to the thread, but just wants to be involved another one with FOMO


----------



## shep (4 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah me too, quality side and surprised they are not top 7 or 8 at least. They beat Arsenal and Chelsea, but inconsistent, injuries maybe?


Bit of both to be honest, plus over achieving the first 2 seasons back up.
7th place both times but consistency and a few injuries haven't helped, we aren't prolific goal scorers either which you need to be to do really well in the prem.

Certainly not complaining though, just can't wait to get back in the ground like everyone.

Next Season hopefully.


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> Bit of both to be honest, plus over achieving the first 2 seasons back up.
> 7th place both times but consistency and a few injuries haven't helped, we aren't prolific goal scorers either which you need to be to do really well in the prem.
> 
> Certainly not complaining though, just can't wait to get back in the ground like everyone.
> ...


wolves are a good side to be fair......missing jimenez through injury or they would still be up around 7th /8th spot


----------



## shep (4 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> wolves are a good side to be fair......missing jimenez through injury or they would still be up around 7th /8th spot


I think you're right, he'll be back for next season.


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> I think you're right, he'll be back for next season.


i think you right there, he will be.......that will help your younger team members too, the likes of neto, jonny, podence, silva etc etc will have less pressure on them to perform.


but best i leave now, cause im not a real football fan and i supposedly don't own a bike........


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Mar 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Being a west ham United supporter and ST holder I've had my fair share of ups and downs but i would support them through thick and thin even if we ended up in the Essex senior league!.
> Anyway West Ham picks you rather than you pick West Ham


Yep, it's in the blood. I first visited Upton Park when I was nine years old (Can you imagine someone that age being allowed to go to a game without an adult now?) and only got in because they used to open the gates about twenty minutes before the end of the match.

I've been hooked ever since, no matter how well or badly the team are doing.


----------



## PaulB (4 Mar 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I think @PaulB hit the nail on the head when he said he would follow his team even if they went down to the semi-pro leagues.
> I couldn't see a lot of these "Plastics or "Gloryhunters"(and they do exist,believe me) staying with their teams if they were tumbling down the divisions.
> Being a west ham United supporter and ST holder I've had my fair share of ups and downs but i would support them through thick and thin even if we ended up in the Essex senior league!.
> Anyway West Ham picks you rather than you pick West Ham


It would benefit me in many ways. Firstly, it would be nearly all Saturday 3pm games. Secondly, the only people who go would be those who know how to support them. As it is, it's like the Lake District where millions go for the solitude! People have diluted the 'Liverpoolness' of it simply by being there. I bet that lad who sits/stands in front of me would stop going and he's a foot taller than me! And getting away after the final whistle wouldn't mean an extra hour on journey time as it does at present (the previous world b'aht virus I mean). And maybe the locals wouldn't feel like they're being pushed out of their local area by hordes coming in from all over the country.


----------



## flake99please (4 Mar 2021)

I picked the team that I support completely at random. It was the 10th November 1979, and my grandad asked me what team I wanted to support. I said I would choose the team which scored the most goals that afternoon. Leyton Orient were on the receiving end of a 3-7 defeat at home to Chelsea. The rest as they say is history.


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

flake99please said:


> I picked the team that I support completely at random. It was the 10th November 1979, and my grandad asked me what team I wanted to support. I said I would choose the team which scored the most goals that afternoon. Leyton Orient were on the receiving end of a 3-7 defeat at home to Chelsea. The rest as they say is history.


Careful the fake fan brigade will be out to slate you, they speak on behalf of all football fans all over the world and rule on whether your a true or fake fan.....and their decision is final.

If they also put you on ignore, its even more proof that your a fake fan too supposedly and they will even check if you own a bike..........they rule the world, even though theres only 3 of them. Be careful


----------



## flake99please (4 Mar 2021)

If it’s any consolation I have held their ‘membership’ for over 25 years, and own a share in the CPO. If that makes me plastic, then so be it.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

I have no idea why but aged 10ish I supported Chelsea.
Aged 16 an older mate took me to Anfield. We stood in the paddock......the rest, as they say, history.


----------



## jowwy (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have no idea why but aged 10ish I supported Chelsea.
> Aged 16 an older mate took me to Anfield. We stood in the paddock......the rest, as they say, history.


I was 17 the first time i stood on the Kop, .........it was liverpool v blackburn 1993 and we lost 1 nil, mike newell with the goal

jamie redknapp came on in the 2nd half and had what i remember was the only shot on goal for liverpool


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> I was 17 the first time i stood on the Kop, .........it was liverpool v blackburn 1993 and we lost 1 nil, mike newell with the goal
> 
> jamie redknapp came on in the 2nd half and had what i remember was the only shot on goal for liverpool


I haven't got the memory to say who we played or what the score was.
I know Tommy Lawrence was in goal.
Tommy Smith I think.
The friend who took me has an amazing memory for games, dates, scores etc but sadly I can't recall all that.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Mar 2021)

"Best team ever" beat their club's record run... ...of home defeats. Five in a row now. 

It's getting to the point of feeling bad about laughing. Well, almost.


----------



## jowwy (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got the memory to say who we played or what the score was.
> I know Tommy Lawrence was in goal.
> Tommy Smith I think.
> The friend who took me has an amazing memory for games, dates, scores etc but sadly I can't recall all that.


another poor result......for me the midfield seems to be the issue, i didn't see one run from a midfielder to try and get beyond the front 3 and get into the box. Thiago, Jones, Gini play all their football in front of the defence, we need someone to try and break beyond that and cause confusion within the back line and drag defenders out of position.........

its all very slow and one paced football at the moment and its not working. Teams can just sit back and soak up the pressure knowing they wont get turned and ran in behind.....

Thanks
Wannabee Liverpool Fan


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

I certainly agree that other teams have got our style of play sussed out.......they pack their defence and we have no answer to it, then they break and our defence can't cope.
Last night was an example. The Chelsea goal was well taken but he not have been allowed to be where he was.
Top 6 is my hope now and maybe rebuild for next season. I hope I am wrong ie we can string a few together while others drop points......top 4 would be a bonus.


----------



## jowwy (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I certainly agree that other teams have got our style of play sussed out.......they pack their defence and we have no answer to it, then they break and our defence can't cope.
> Last night was an example. The Chelsea goal was well taken but he not have been allowed to be where he was.
> Top 6 is my hope now and maybe rebuild for next season. I hope I am wrong ie we can string a few together while others drop points......top 4 would be a bonus.


totally agree......33pts left to play for but i cant see west ham/everton continuing their current form based on previous premier league years

liecester have a tough run in, so lets just see were we end up over the next few weeks


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have no idea why but aged 10ish I supported Chelsea.
> Aged 16 an older mate took me to Anfield. We stood in the paddock......the rest, as they say, history.



This reminded me of when I was around 8 or so, growing up in Edinburgh and 'supported' Hearts. My dad took me and my pal Chris to see Hearts v Killie, and we sat in the home end. Hearts won, and I still remember how gutted my dad looked. Not looked back from Ayrshire's finest since.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

Going to say well done Mr Gerrard,Rangers could win the title this weekend,very well done sir.Taken a shot to pieces club and steadied the ship.Quite an achievement.Well done Rangers can't use Glasgow I understand.


----------



## Brandane (6 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Going to say well done Mr Gerrard,Rangers could win the title this weekend,very well done sir.Taken a shot to pieces club and steadied the ship.Quite an achievement.Well done Rangers can't use Glasgow I understand.


Why can't you use Glasgow when referring to Glasgow Rangers? Don't listen to the "not the same club" nonsense spouted by a minority up here; FIFA and the SPFL have agreed the club is the same as the pre liquidation version. As a point of order, they were shot to pieces 8 years ago, but were back on track prior to Stevie Gerrard taking over as manager. He has done a good job since arriving though.

Please note, I am not a fan of either side of the Glasgow Old Firm (yes, that still exists too). But I really couldn't have stood listening to the gloating of one side, whichever one it was, if they had ever won 10 titles in a row. Both can claim 9 in a row, making it meaningless. For the sake of sanity in Scotland, someone other than Celtic *simply* had to win the SPL this season, and realistically only Rangers were going to challenge them.

Glasgow Rangers have done very well to come from *the* old 3rd division to (almost) win the SPL in the first week of March, within 8 years. Some will put it down to Celtic's bad form, rather than Rangers actually being quite good (see Europa league form this season). If Rangers only win this season's SPL due to Celtic being poor, where does that put Celtic's second 9 titles in a row; given that Rangers were missing from the SPL for the *best* part of 4 of those 9 years?


----------



## shep (6 Mar 2021)

Well, a scoreless draw against 'The Vile'.

Typical Wolves performance, poor first half and lucky to go in drawing as Villa had some good chances, 2nd half much better and should have scored a couple of times.

On the whole I think the result was fair.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (6 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> Well, a scoreless draw against 'The Vile'.
> 
> Typical Wolves performance, poor first half and lucky to go in drawing as Villa had some good chances, 2nd half much better and should have scored a couple of times.
> 
> On the whole I think the result was fair.




I have to agree, it was definately a game of two halfs, we was the better team in the first half hitting the woodwork twice and I felt reasonably confident at half time, only for my mate, who is a heathen ( a Blues supporter) , to message me to remind me Wolves always tend to come on strong in the second half and he was not wrong. How Wolves fired that shot over the cross bar I will never know and Martinez came out with a brilliant reflex save to keep us in the match.

As you say a draw seems fair all round.


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Going to say well done Mr Gerrard,Rangers could win the title this weekend,very well done sir.Taken a shot to pieces club and steadied the ship.Quite an achievement.Well done Rangers can't use Glasgow I understand.


You certainly can use Glasgow as @Brandane has already said. 

Your right about Gerrard, he is without doubt our biggest asset and when he decides to move on to bigger and better things he will certainly go with our best wishes but I'm certain I won't be the only one who fears it will be a while until we see his equal in the hot seat at Ibrox. He certainly did much more than steadied the ship, he rocked it. 

As for the football, 1 more point. 

Most of my friends are hoping for a Celtic win (apart from the Celtic fans of course.) but I hope we win it at the first time of asking and go to Parkhead as Champions. 🤞


----------



## PaulB (7 Mar 2021)

Slick said:


> You certainly can use Glasgow as @Brandane has already said.



Here's one the pedants love; "name the founder members of the football league?" and of course, the first name off your lips will be "Accrington Stanley" and they'll go "NOOOOO!" and take great delight because it wasn't Stanley, just Accrington FC and they'll take great pleasure in telling you it's a different club. Like Accrington is sooooooo MASSIVE there's football grounds at the top of every street only the footy cognoscenti know about.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Mar 2021)

Aston Villa are one of the founder members of the football league.

Thanks to the vision of individuals such as this guy.

RIP








This was taken at St Mary's Churchyard in Handsworth.

UTV


----------



## yello (7 Mar 2021)

Well well well, Leicester scramble another result that didn't look on the cards at half time. I think it owed a deal to Brighton running out of steam. Certainly, if I were Graham Potter, I think I'd review the game plan. Their game requires high energy levels (admirably committing bodies to the attack and then scampering back to defend) and they're shattered on the hour mark, their game falls apart. A bit of game management required methinks.

Still, Leicester get much needed points. Much needed because it's a tough old run-in and they'll need a bit of a buffer if they're to avoid a repeat of last year.


----------



## Brandane (7 Mar 2021)

I'm still not a Glasgow Rangers supporter, but .....


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2021)

Heck! How about that!


----------



## AndyRM (7 Mar 2021)

Hardly a surprise, not sure where it went so badly wrong for Celtic but they have managed to outdo Liverpool in the terrible title defence stakes


----------



## Beebo (7 Mar 2021)

The pressure of 10 titles to n a row provided too much of a psychological burden. 
Will any team ever have a chance of 10 in a row again.

From a neutral point of view 9 all seems fair to me.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Mar 2021)

It's good for Scottish football that a team that isn't Celtic or Rangers can win the title.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Whats going on at Anfield? (again)


----------



## Brandane (7 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Whats going on at Anfield? (again)


They're probably preparing for a visit from Stevie Gerrard now that his mission in Scotland has been accomplished .


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Whats going on at Anfield? (again)


Its crazy whats happening to liverpool right now......but its really poor and its no longer the defensive faults, its their all round game. Its slow, larthargic, lazy and some of them need a good shake tbh


----------



## Slick (7 Mar 2021)

Got to be honest, couldn't care less what went wrong for the other mob this season.

55 titles, and still going strong.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Brandane said:


> They're probably preparing for a visit from Stevie Gerrard now that his mission in Scotland has been accomplished .


Its bound to happen at some point, bets on how soon?


----------



## Brandane (7 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> bets on how soon?


End of this season? Not sure what his contract with Rangers is - not that it will matter; money talks!
Rangers can only hope that Liverpool don't actually want him yet, preferring to let him gain more experience elsewhere first.


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Its bound to happen at some point, bets on how soon?


Liverpool wont sack klopp for one bad season, after bringing the champions league and the premier league home after 30yrs of waiting.......we are not chelsea


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2021)

Man U win against City. TNS' record (27 wins in a row) is intact. Usual steamrollering will no doubt resume shortly.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Liverpool wont sack klopp for one bad season, after bringing the champions league and the premier league home after 30yrs of waiting.......we are not chelsea


Yeah, not this season. They'll turnover Leipzig on wednesday so pressures off for now.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Mar 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 577467
> 
> Heck! How about that!



Rangers won the Scottish Boat Race then?


----------



## Brandane (7 Mar 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Rangers won the Scottish Boat Race then?


One of the boats has had a hole in it for the last 8 years, and it's just been fixed!


----------



## Slick (7 Mar 2021)

Brandane said:


> One of the boats has had a hole in it for the last 8 years, and it's just been fixed!


Aye, and they don't like it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Really depressing seeing those Rangers fans tonight. They are not doing a great club proud.


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Mar 2021)

Brandane said:


> One of the boats has had a hole in it for the last 8 years, and it's just been fixed!


It's actually a different boat, just painted the same colour as the old one. 

FTOF


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Mar 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> It's actually a different boat, just painted the same colour as the old one.
> 
> FTOF


Trigger's boat.


----------



## Slick (8 Mar 2021)

Told you they don't like it.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Mar 2021)

Nice pic. of Bale and Kane but I’m more interested in what the Palace player on the left is doing. 😳🤪






😄😆


----------



## Chislenko (8 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Nice pic. of Bale and Kane but I’m more interested in what the Palace player on the left is doing. 😳🤪
> 
> View attachment 577709
> 
> ...





Dayvo said:


> Nice pic. of Bale and Kane but I’m more interested in what the Palace player on the left is doing. 😳🤪
> 
> View attachment 577709
> 
> ...



The Tottenham player behind our Gareth looks as if he is giving the black power salute, funny how an image captures a moment and how it could be interpreted in different ways.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> The Tottenham player behind our Gareth looks as if he is giving the black power salute, funny how an image captures a moment and how it could be interpreted in different ways.



Bale and Kane are celebrating their bromance, the Palace guy is suggesting a threesome and Moura is cheering as if to say "Crack on lads".


----------



## PaulB (9 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Nice pic. of Bale and Kane but I’m more interested in what the Palace player on the left is doing. 😳🤪
> 
> View attachment 577709
> 
> ...


An invisible alien caught him unaware and he finally understands what 'probing' means. Is that too obvious?


----------



## yello (9 Mar 2021)

Chelsea appear to have rounded the corner and are now putting in a consistent run of results. This really shouldn't surprise anyone given the riches available to them in their squad. It was only a matter of finding the right manager to put the pieces together and install some ethic. Lampard was always a somewhat halcyon gamble that many/some (myself included) didn't think was neither wise nor would play off. I can see them finishing top 4.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Mar 2021)

Brutal and amazing:

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ole-steve-bruce-hunt-for-the-newcastle-leaker


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2021)

yello said:


> Chelsea appear to have rounded the corner and are now putting in a consistent run of results. This really shouldn't surprise anyone given the riches available to them in their squad. It was only a matter of finding the right manager to put the pieces together and install some ethic. Lampard was always a somewhat halcyon gamble that many/some (myself included) didn't think was neither wise nor would play off. I can see them finishing top 4.



First CFC match I have missed in years vs Everton last night.

Went to tune in and the buggers had already kicked off and finished.

Hate these stupid early start times in the week.

Early vs Leeds this coming Saturday too - hate the first kick-off!

Sorry, a bit moody today mainly because the weather is so crap again.


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First CFC match I have missed in years vs Everton last night.
> 
> Went to tune in and the buggers had already kicked off and finished.
> 
> ...


Aren't you retired though...so early KOs should be no issue!


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2021)

JUVENTUS v PORTO.. what a game!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> JUVENTUS v PORTO.. what a game!


Didn't watch it (not ready for a divorce just yet ) but read a brief report. Sounded good........especially if you are a Porto fan.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2021)

That was a lot better from liverpool tonight.......


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> That was a lot better from liverpool tonight.......


They'll get necked by Wolves on Monday though...


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> That was a lot better from liverpool tonight.......


So it wasn't a dream I had then ??


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So it wasn't a dream I had then ??


Nope it was live lol


----------



## shep (11 Mar 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> They'll get necked by Wolves on Monday though...


I hope so 😉


----------



## Dayvo (11 Mar 2021)

Not surprisingly, Liverpool are back to winning ways, but this joke made me chuckle, even if it is a little outdated now.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Not surprisingly, Liverpool are back to winning ways, but this joke made me chuckle, even if it is a little outdated now.
> 
> View attachment 578054


although you don't get 3pts in the champions league last 16..........so its not dated, just totally wrong

Wannabee Liverpool Supporter


----------



## PaulB (11 Mar 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Not surprisingly, Liverpool are back to winning ways, but this joke made me chuckle, even if it is a little outdated now.
> 
> View attachment 578054


It was a cup tie. There were no points involved.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Mar 2021)

Alread getting gittery about Milan game tonight 
They have only lost 4 times in Serie A this season .... possible classic like Juve v Porto? Not sure the old ticker could take that.


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2021)

3 cracking goals from Arsenal...and typically one shocker given away


----------



## Slick (12 Mar 2021)

A tough away trip for my team, and it didn't look great after 7 minutes with little signs of improvement at half time. Delighted with our second half performance, and even happier to take the game back to Ibrox all square. After beating Leicester away after a home draw, I hope Rangers aren't taking anything for granted as this is a team capable of doing some damage if they are given an opportunity. Job half done, not quite, but certainly in there fighting.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

Sheffield Utd seem to be in serious trouble now. Last I saw they were 5 nil down.
If the owner is not willing or able to spend some serious money they will be in a non stop downward spiral


----------



## Harril (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sheffield Utd seem to be in serious trouble now. Last I saw they were 5 nil down.
> If the owner is not willing or able to spend some serious money they will be in a non stop downward spiral



Very strange turn of events going on up there. I thought they would stick with CW as he would surely take them back up next season.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

Harril said:


> Very strange turn of events going on up there. I thought they would stick with CW as he would surely take them back up next season.


Yes. Jumped or pushed ??
Can't see who can turn it around without spending serious money.


----------



## Harril (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. Jumped or pushed ??
> Can't see who can turn it around without spending serious money.



Indeed. we'll have to wait for the book or loose lips for the answer!
It's going to take a lot of cash and rebuilding before they reach the same levels of success they enjoyed under CW.


----------



## StuAff (14 Mar 2021)

Trouble up north, trouble down south…Pompey have decided Jackett is no longer required. Defeat against Salford in the Trophy final the final straw, after three straight league losses. Form had been erratic throughout his time at the club- we won and lost 4-0 in consecutive matches in January, twice making the play-offs then losing in the semi-finals, always falling short of getting promotion, and the board have finally had enough. Chris Wilder would probably be a good fit…fingers crossed the Eisners find the right man, if not for this season then the next.

FWIW, pretty sure Wilder was pushed. New owner and he did not get on, at all.


----------



## Harril (15 Mar 2021)

StuAff said:


> Trouble up north, trouble down south…Pompey have decided Jackett is no longer required. Defeat against Salford in the Trophy final the final straw, after three straight league losses. Form had been erratic throughout his time at the club- we won and lost 4-0 in consecutive matches in January, twice making the play-offs then losing in the semi-finals, always falling short of getting promotion, and the board have finally had enough. Chris Wilder would probably be a good fit…*fingers crossed the Eisners find the right man, if not for this season then the next.*
> 
> FWIW, pretty sure Wilder was pushed. New owner and he did not get on, at all.



What about Micheal Appleton?


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Mar 2021)

Well done Sunderland- though the BBC Look North reporter ended with a snide, "It's only the EDL Cup though".


----------



## Slick (15 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Well done Sunderland- though the BBC Look North reporter ended with a snide, "It's only the EDL Cup though".


Nothing worse than snide comments about it only being EDL or SPL.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Mar 2021)

Slick said:


> Nothing worse than snide comments about it only being EDL or SPL.



Yes. That’s right, and is why Swindon Town is one of the most successful English teams in European competition, having won both the Anglo Italian League Cup in 1969 and the Anglo Italian Cup in 1970.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Well done Sunderland- though the BBC Look North reporter ended with a snide, "It's only the EDL Cup though".


Not sure I’d want to be associated with the EDL either (maybe a fair few football fans who are), 
EFL cup all good though


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Not sure I’d want to be associated with the EDL either (maybe a fair few football fans who are),
> EFL cup all good though


 Clumsy fingers... getting my f 'n ds mixed up!


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2021)

The reporting on BBC of city's champions league win is laughable this morning........


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> The reporting on BBC of city's champions league win is laughable this morning........


What bit was laughable, out of interest? I read it but nothing struck me as unusual.


----------



## newts (18 Mar 2021)

Ollie Watkins has done been called up for England. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56447873


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2021)

Arsenal have had a better week than Spurs


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2021)

End of a good European run for the famous Glasgow Rangers. No complaints, the best team won, but hopefully all will learn and come back better prepared next season. 🤞


----------



## yello (19 Mar 2021)

Spurs being spursy. 

I reckon 'spursy' is going to be in the next OED; meaning to throw something away, typically due to an abject performance, from a winning position. It's like 'to bottle' but to do it with a consistency and regularity that indicates a trait or habit. Anyone can bottle on a big occasion, but to do it over and again deserves its own recognition.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

Slick said:


> End of a good European run for the famous Glasgow Rangers. No complaints, the best team won, but hopefully all will learn and come back better prepared next season. 🤞


Shame really, I was hoping they would progress further.


----------



## yello (19 Mar 2021)

Prague are no mugs. They play a high tempo, high energy and physical game, not without skill. They move the ball about quickly in attack and defend in number, not an easy side to beat at all. No discredit losing to them.


----------



## PaulB (19 Mar 2021)

Real Madrid. Or rather, Real Ma-cheating-drid. Real UEFAdrid as known in some quarters.


----------



## Slick (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Shame really, I was hoping they would progress further.





yello said:


> Prague are no mugs. They play a high tempo, high energy and physical game, not without skill. They move the ball about quickly in attack and defend in number, not an easy side to beat at all. No discredit losing to them.


I still think a Rangers team firing on all cylinders could have won that one, but they weren't and disappointingly lost their discipline which is why I have no complaints. Probably already exceeded expectations for this season but raised them for next.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Mar 2021)

Wouldja friggin' believe it!

They've turned into the West Ham of old, 3-0 up against Arsenal after half an hour and pegged back to three all including two own goals


----------



## Slick (21 Mar 2021)

A good enough 1 all draw in the Glasgow derby today which keeps our undefeated league campaign going with 5 to go. First goal we have lost against the other mob so not too shabby.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wouldja friggin' believe it!
> 
> They've turned into the West Ham of old, 3-0 up against Arsenal after half an hour and pegged back to three all including two own goals


What a joke,i'm fuming.
As soon as Arsenal got a goal back they sensed they could get something out of this game.
We just capitulated in that second half.


----------



## PaulB (23 Mar 2021)

Frank Worthington, RIP. 

I remember he fancied a move to Liverpool but it was decided that as good a player as he was, he just didn't fit so it never happened. Very talented footballer.


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> What a joke,i'm fuming.
> As soon as Arsenal got a goal back they sensed they could get something out of this game.
> We just capitulated in that second half.


Twere a good second half


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Mar 2021)

No EPL or Championship this weekend.

All in a good cause though as we can watch England in a couple of thrillers against San Marino and Albania while they try to qualify for a tournament that was corruptly awarded to a murderous regime by a bunch of money grabbing crooks.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> No EPL or Championship this weekend.
> 
> All in a good cause though as we can watch England in a couple of thrillers against San Marino and Albania while they try to qualify for a tournament that was corruptly awarded to a murderous regime by a bunch of money grabbing crooks.



And we get Belgium and the Czech Republic!!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (23 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> No EPL or Championship this weekend.
> 
> All in a good cause though as we can watch England in a couple of thrillers against San Marino and Albania while they try to qualify for a tournament that was corruptly awarded to a murderous regime by a bunch of money grabbing crooks.



Belgium v Wales tomorrow night though. There's tidy!


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Mar 2021)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Belgium v Wales tomorrow night though. There's tidy!


All four home nations should be hanging their heads in shame for entering the thing.

I know it's a big bad world out their and you have to deal with some unsavoury people to keep the wheels turning, but everything about this one just stinks.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2021)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Belgium v Wales tomorrow night though. There's tidy!



Yes but Mr. Dependable Ben Davies, who never gets injured, is out injured along with appears to be always injured Aaron Ramsey.

The very two players who we missed (suspension) in the semi final at Euro 2016.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (23 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> All four home nations should be hanging their heads in shame for entering the thing.
> 
> I know it's a big bad world out their and you have to deal with some unsavoury people to keep the wheels turning, but everything about this one just stinks.



Cheer up, Joe. It'll all be forgotten about by the time the winter Olympics and Paralympics in China roll round.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Mar 2021)

Aguer....NOOOOOOOOO!!!

End of an era. 

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...eave-manchester-city-at-the-end-of-the-season


----------



## Bollo (29 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Aguer....NOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> End of an era.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...eave-manchester-city-at-the-end-of-the-season


I keep my footy chat on Bluemoon but some events need a multi-platform response...

I’m not surprised although yes, it feels like the end of an era. I remember phoning Pa McNeil after that 2012 game and us both just sobbing into the phone. I also trashed a muscle in my leg sliding across our floor when the goal went in which kept me off a bike for two months.

A legend. Family.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Aguer....NOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> End of an era.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...eave-manchester-city-at-the-end-of-the-season


He is going to join Milner, on a'free' at Liverpool


----------



## Bollo (30 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He is going to join Milner, on a'free' at Liverpool


😡


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He is going to join Milner, on a'free' at Liverpool



And I'm the Prince of Denmark


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> And I'm the Prince of Denmark


Its a fact.....its going to happen.
I know a guy who's mate's auntie is a cleaner at the Etihad......she confirmed it.
Trust me Prince.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

Any sign of @vickster this morning ??.
TBH I am not sure if we were brill, Arsenal were soooo poor or a mixture of both


----------



## Slick (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Any sign of @vickster this morning ??.
> TBH I am not sure if we were brill, Arsenal were soooo poor or a mixture of both


Just watched the highlights and I was surprised by how simple it seemed so I would have thought a mixture of both to be true but would forgive any fan fir arguing that it's all about their team.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Any sign of @vickster this morning ??.
> TBH I am not sure if we were brill, Arsenal were soooo poor or a mixture of both


Woeful


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Woeful


Looking at the stats I will be surprised if Arteta keeps his job.
I like him, he seems a nice, honest guy, but ALL the stats ie wins, losses, goals etc are worse than under the last 2 managers.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Maybe but he’s far better looking


----------



## Chislenko (4 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Maybe but he’s far better looking



Sexist.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Sexist.


Fact 
And why is it sexist to say one man is better looking than two others??


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Apr 2021)

I think Chislenko is riffing on the fact that meanwhile, in another sub forum not far from here, fancying a woman is being called out as objectification. 
Nothing wrong with fancying Arteta, handsome chap that he is... I wouldn't mind his hair!


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2021)

Very impressed with West Brom yesterday


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I think Chislenko is riffing on the fact that meanwhile, in another sub forum not far from here, fancying a woman is being called out as objectification.
> Nothing wrong with fancying Arteta, handsome chap that he is... I wouldn't mind his hair!


Not a clue what you’re referring to?
He does have good hair


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2021)

Enjoying this contest between Saints and Burnley, ride can wait until 90 mins now


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Maybe but he’s far better looking


I must have missed something.
Better looking than who ??


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I must have missed something.
> Better looking than who ??


The last two managers whom you mentioned in the post I responded to


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> The last two managers whom you mentioned in the post I responded to


Ahh, right.
TBF there is not much competition there.
I do think he has very "deep" eyes, almost troubled.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh, right.
> TBF there is not much competition there.
> I do think he has very "deep" eyes, almost troubled.


That goes with the job - Dayvo, a Spurs fan!


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Dayvo said:


> That goes with the job - Dayvo, a Spurs fan!


I don’t recall Spurs willing very much recently either


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> I don’t recall Spurs willing very much recently either



They're winning against Newcastle currently, but then most people do so that's not much to get excited about.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> I don’t recall Spurs willing very much recently either


They’re always _willing _but I never wanted Mourinho at Spurs!
He hasn’t even got nice hair.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Dayvo said:


> They’re always _willing _but I never wanted Mourinho at Spurs!
> He hasn’t even got nice hair.


Oops dodgy spell correct!
This is true on the hair front


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

Real are looking good but partly because Liverpool are so bad.....so sloppy.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Apr 2021)

A good point for Albion Rovers tonight in their annual quest not to finish bottom of Scottish League Two.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (9 Apr 2021)

Do any Rangers or Liverpool fans think there are any legs to this story or are sports journalists just making up stuff for a slow news week.

https://www.footballinsider247.com/how-purslow-plans-big-aston-villa-changes/ 

https://sportslens.com/aston-villa-keen-on-rangers-manager-steven-gerrard/345904/

Apparently Chris Purslow is interested in Steven Gerrard taking over Aston Villa in the near future. The questions I ask myself is why would he come to Aston Villa when he walks on water at the moment at Rangers. As one of the articles mentions it's a bit harsh on Dean Smith considering where we were two years ago. Saying that talking with a couple of Brum based Liverpool fans, they have told me Purslow is a ruthless bugger and cares not a fig for sentimentality and think it's entirely reasonable for him to do it.

If we do have a bad run, and it's a big if, Gerrard was to come to Villa, for me, it would just be a stepping stone to Liverpool. I hope this is just lazy journalism and Purslow and the owners give Smith more time to build the team.


----------



## PaulB (9 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Do any Rangers or Liverpool fans think there are any legs to this story or are sports journalists just making up stuff for a slow news week.
> 
> https://www.footballinsider247.com/how-purslow-plans-big-aston-villa-changes/
> 
> ...


It's nowt. There was talk last season he was going to be Arsenal's manager.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (9 Apr 2021)

Probably the same journalists who say Grealish will be moving to ......


----------



## Slick (9 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Do any Rangers or Liverpool fans think there are any legs to this story or are sports journalists just making up stuff for a slow news week.
> 
> https://www.footballinsider247.com/how-purslow-plans-big-aston-villa-changes/
> 
> ...


There may or may not be truth in it, always difficult to tell with these sort of rumours. On one hand, why wouldn't SG not want to move on to another challenge as you say, now he walks on water for all the Rangers fans. I mean, how is he really going to improve on this season? On the other hand, there could well be a strong challenge from across the city which will only improve us and our chances doing something memorable in Europe. Whatever he decides, he will always be a hero up here but we have always understood where he wants to be and if I'm honest, I never thought it would be straight from Glasgow.


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2021)




----------



## Chislenko (10 Apr 2021)

Albion Rovers win at Brechin to move up to seventh (out of ten) in Scottish League two.

Three games unbeaten, things are looking up.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Apr 2021)

Three up and in control against Leicester and we nearly blow it AGAIN.


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Three up and in control against Leicester and we nearly blow it AGAIN.


You did me a big favour letting them score tho 
Unlike Sheffield Utd who were useless (would have been happier with 3-1 )


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Apr 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Three up and in control against Leicester and we nearly blow it AGAIN.


When I saw it had gone to 3-1 my heart was in my mouth.

Great season though and Moyes has done a fantastic job. To beat Leicester without Rice and Antonio was a great result, though our goal difference should be better than it is.


----------



## jowwy (12 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> When I saw it had gone to 3-1 my heart was in my mouth.
> 
> Great season though and Moyes has done a fantastic job. To beat Leicester without Rice and Antonio was a great result, though our goal difference should be better than it is.


that chelsea game is going to be a big one in a few weeks......it could be the game that lets liverpool back into the top 4


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> When I saw it had gone to 3-1 my heart was in my mouth.
> 
> Great season though and Moyes has done a fantastic job. To beat Leicester without Rice and Antonio was a great result, though our goal difference should be better than it is.


Don't get me wrong @Smokin Joe it has been a great season.I have to pinch myself when i see the table.Usually at this time of the season we are looking at the bottom end of the table.
Agree about the GD and this could come into play at the end of the season.
Whatever happens it's been a brilliant season and hopefully not a one off.
COY⚒


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Apr 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Don't get me wrong @Smokin Joe it has been a great season.I have to pinch myself when i see the table.Usually at this time of the season we are looking at the bottom end of the table.
> Agree about the GD and this could come into play at the end of the season.
> Whatever happens it's been a brilliant season and hopefully not a one off.
> COY⚒




I think Moyes should be seriously considered for the Premier League Manager of the Season award. What he has done is incredible and as a Villa fan I am quite envious but also pleased to see West Ham muscling into the top four

More than likely Guardiola will win it, but I think its more of an achievement what Moyes has done with the limited funds at hand.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Apr 2021)

@VelvetUnderpants 
As a villa fan you should be proud of your team.They have played some good football this season.
Thought you were the better team when we played you at the LS.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Apr 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @VelvetUnderpants
> As a villa fan you should be proud of your team.They have played some good football this season.
> Thought you were the better team when we played you at the LS.




They have played great football this season, but ever since Grealish has been injured we have been bang average and that worries me, if Grealish leaves at the end of the season that's one hell of player to replace, plus it's more than that, Moyes gets the most out of his team. Smith I feel is still learning the trade and makes some mystifying decisions, for instance against Liverpool he brings on Berkley who has been very poor since his hamstring injury and leaves Davis on the bench who bullied the Fulham defence. don't get me wrong overall it's been a great season, but is Smith on the same level as Moyes or the other managers who have managed the top clubs, I am yet to be convinced. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Apr 2021)

Liverpool fans giving their famously nice, warm, socially distanced welcome to a visiting team I see. Attempting to intimidate the opposition players by bricking the windows of the coach always comes across as classy.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Liverpool fans giving their famously nice, warm, socially distanced welcome to a visiting team I see. Attempting to intimidate the opposition players by bricking the windows of the coach always comes across as classy.


Not seen that story, but thats poor. Had their chances for sure. Too patchy this season Liverpool, when they lost to Fulham last month the writing was on the wall.


----------



## Chislenko (15 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Liverpool fans giving their famously nice, warm, socially distanced welcome to a visiting team I see. Attempting to intimidate the opposition players by bricking the windows of the coach always comes across as classy.



Yeah but they are "The salt of the earth"


----------



## PaulB (15 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Liverpool fans giving their famously nice, warm, socially distanced welcome to a visiting team I see. Attempting to intimidate the opposition players by bricking the windows of the coach always comes across as classy.


A Liverpool 'fan', you mean. This behaviour isn't representative of Liverpool fans at all so no tarring us all with the same brush, please.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2021)

Liverpool v Real Madrid: Window on visitors' team bus smashed by object thrown from crowd
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56753861
Was a fair few fans there. Did the other 399 immediately report the one throwing the brick to the gathered police?
not the first time such has happened according to the report


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2021)

PaulB said:


> A Liverpool 'fan', you mean. This behaviour isn't representative of Liverpool fans at all so no tarring us all with the same brush, please.



This. There are twattish elements amongst supporters of all football clubs, but they are in the minority.


----------



## PaulB (15 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Liverpool v Real Madrid: Window on visitors' team bus smashed by object thrown from crowd
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56753861
> Was a fair few fans there. Did the other 399 immediately report the one throwing the brick to the gathered police?
> not the first time such has happened according to the report


I get that you hate Liverpool but bring this up today?


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2021)

PaulB said:


> I get that you hate Liverpool but bring this up today?


I don't hate Liverpool  I don't 'hate' any football club, it's just sport (not sure I actually 'hate' anyone or anything except egg mayonnaise  )

I was posting a link for a prior comment and you said it was one person, there were according to the police 400 fans there, so I hoped that the rest report said individual. I would have added the same if it had been the Porto bus being attacked by Chelsea fans or if Man United fans attack the Grenada bus later


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> I don't hate Liverpool  I don't 'hate' any football club, it's just sport (not sure I actually 'hate' anyone or anything except egg mayonnaise  )
> 
> I was posting a link for a prior comment and you said it was one person, there were according to the police 400 fans there, so I hoped that the rest report said individual. I would have added the same if it had been the Porto bus being attacked by Chelsea fans or if Man United fans attack the Grenada bus later



Yeah. There are plenty of clubs which I dislike, but hate? No. Hate is a strange and unhelpful feeling which gets nobody anywhere IMO.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Apr 2021)

Cracking 5-2 win for Albion Rovers today at Elgin City.

Survival almost guaranteed for another year.

Quite how they will fair when all the loan players go back to parent clubs is another matter.


----------



## PaulB (18 Apr 2021)

This is something that would completely end football attendance for me. Once the Americans get ideas even discussed, it's time to re-evaluate what it is that compels you to go and watch it. This would end it completely for me. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/index.html


----------



## Slick (18 Apr 2021)

Great result for the famous this afternoon. 

What a season.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

Slick said:


> Great result for the famous this afternoon.
> 
> What a season.


No idea who "the famous" are but if its Rangers.....well done.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Apr 2021)

PaulB said:


> This is something that would completely end football attendance for me. Once the Americans get ideas even discussed, it's time to re-evaluate what it is that compels you to go and watch it. This would end it completely for me. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/index.html


I'd just copied a link from the Guardian to post the same story. I feel exactly the same as you (And nearly all genuine fans) that it is a horrible idea.

If it does happen, I hope the EPL and the EFL tell the departing clubs, "Off you go then, but if it doesn't work and you want to come back you'll have to start in a Sunday league and work your way up".


----------



## Slick (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No idea who "the famous" are but if its Rangers.....well done.


The famous Glasgow Rangers, as the song goes. Just as we think it can't get better, along comes a day like this.


----------



## PaulB (18 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd just copied a link from the Guardian to post the same story. I feel exactly the same as you (And nearly all genuine fans) that it is a horrible idea.
> 
> If it does happen, I hope the EPL and the EFL tell the departing clubs, "Off you go then, but if it doesn't work and you want to come back you'll have to start in a Sunday league and work your way up".


Gary Neville may not be everyone's favourite but he's certainly done his reputation no harm at all by coming out early on in his condemnation of this suicidal idea.


----------



## Beebo (18 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd just copied a link from the Guardian to post the same story. I feel exactly the same as you (And nearly all genuine fans) that it is a horrible idea.
> 
> If it does happen, I hope the EPL and the EFL tell the departing clubs, "Off you go then, but if it doesn't work and you want to come back you'll have to start in a Sunday league and work your way up".


FIFA and UEFA appear to be saying that players will no longer be eligible for other competitions. So no World Cups for any of the players. And those 12 clubs will make up the bulk of most national teams. 
It’s interesting that German and French teams haven’t signed up.


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 Apr 2021)

Personally, I have long since lost interest in top flight football. Now, I prefer to go and watch local league teams. It's not football at a superhuman level, but the lads are all doing their best, the coffee's not expensive and I feel like the clubs actually appreciate fans turning up and paying to watch. And matches aren't scheduled to start at times which are convenient for TV coverage in Singapore or Dubai.....

If this new super league ever gets off the ground, I wouldn't care if the clubs and all their players got slung out of all domestic and official European leagues and Cup competitions. In fact, that is what I would like to see happen if the super league goes ahead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2021)

Question about this European Super League. Will the 'big six' and those 'elite clubs' in Europe quit their Premier Leagues to join it. Or will these 'elite' clubs' carry on playing in their own top flights and have this as another competition?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (19 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Question about this European Super League. Will the 'big six' and those 'elite clubs' in Europe quit their Premier Leagues to join it. Or will these 'elite' clubs' carry on playing in their own top flights and have this as another competition?



If they do not quit their premier leagues, will the other premier clubs have to rearrange their fixtures to accommodate the 'big six' super league schedule.

Money and greed is going to kill football at the top level. If this happens maybe it's time to consider going to watch Sutton Coldfield Town FC.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> If they do not quit their premier leagues, will the other premier clubs have to rearrange their fixtures to accommodate the 'big six' super league schedule.
> 
> Money and greed is going to kill football at the top level. If this happens maybe it's time to consider going to watch Sutton Coldfield Town FC.



Money and greed killed top flight football a long time ago.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2021)

Just heard a Newcastle fan on the radio asking why his club aren't being invited to join this 'super league',seeing as they are a 'massive club'. 'Massive',yet they've won feck all in my lifetime and before that! Then again if winning trophies is the criteria for joining this 'super league' why are Tottenham being invited to join?


----------



## PaulB (19 Apr 2021)

The Special One has been sacked as manager of Spuds.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Apr 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Money and greed killed top flight football a long time ago.


It has indeed killed it. Now the owners want even more and they are asking the “fans” and armchair watchers to pay for it all. Final nail in the coffin for a lot of folk I suspect. SKY , BT TV was is built in football .


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (19 Apr 2021)

_Speaking to the Today programme, Purslow said: "It would enable a small number of clubs to be in this competition come what may and, for millions of people in football, that goes against everything the sport means and stands for._

_"The idea is that the uncertainty that comes with sport, that makes it so compelling, that we all love, is actually damaging to the business models of these huge clubs.

"So the scheme is designed to take away that uncertainty, to give predictability to their businesses so that, if they're badly managed or have a poor year, they're still in the premier tournament. _

_"Does that sound like sport or football to you? To me it sounds a grotesque concept."_

Football should be about how you perform over a season, this will ensure the likes of say Arsenal, who to be honest have been bang average for quite a while now, never have to worry about trying to win anything, they will be in the competition come what may.

Leicester and West Ham fans must be thinking this is a wind up.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Apr 2021)

I haven't got a football....


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> _Speaking to the Today programme, Purslow said: "It would enable a small number of clubs to be in this competition come what may and, for millions of people in football, that goes against everything the sport means and stands for._
> 
> _"The idea is that the uncertainty that comes with sport, that makes it so compelling, that we all love, is actually damaging to the business models of these huge clubs.
> 
> ...


It’s been ruined for long enough now. Champions league is crap . The premier league is boring as well. Football is boring end off now and that’s coming from me who loved playing and all things football .


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (19 Apr 2021)

B_undesliga club Borussia Dortmund have said they and German rivals Bayern Munich both rejected proposals to form a breakaway league.

In a statement on Monday, Dortmund chairman Hans-Joachim Watzke said that the members of the European Club Association (ECA) had met on Sunday evening and expressed "a clear opinion to reject the foundation of a Super League".

He added that the two German clubs on the ECA board, Bayern and Dortmund, had taken "100 percent" the same position "in all discussions"._

Nice to see the German clubs making an honourable stand.




MrGrumpy said:


> It’s been ruined for long enough now. Champions league is crap . The premier league is boring as well. Football is boring end off now and that’s coming from me who loved playing and all things football .





One of my mates who is a lifelong Birmingham City fan (don't snigger) no longer goes, and say pretty much the same as yourself, he goes to watch Halesowen Town FC and told me he can enjoy a pie and a pint, get close to the pitch and not feel he is being mugged off by the club


----------



## yello (19 Apr 2021)

Mourinho sacked.

https://theathletic.com/news/jose-m...y_name=Jeff&shared_by=2593996&source=referral

Hardly a surprise to me.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Mourinho sacked.
> 
> https://theathletic.com/news/jose-m...y_name=Jeff&shared_by=2593996&source=referral
> 
> Hardly a surprise to me.


Lost another changing room? Careless lad.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Mourinho sacked.



Looks like Tottenham have found a good day to bury bad news.


----------



## yello (19 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looks like Tottenham have found a good day to bury bad news.



Begs the question, which was the bad news they were burying.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Apr 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> B_undesliga club Borussia Dortmund have said they and German rivals Bayern Munich both rejected proposals to form a breakaway league.
> 
> In a statement on Monday, Dortmund chairman Hans-Joachim Watzke said that the members of the European Club Association (ECA) had met on Sunday evening and expressed "a clear opinion to reject the foundation of a Super League".
> 
> ...


I watched Blackburn Rovers for 30 years in the the old Divisions 2 and 3 and in the Premiership. The Premiership was boring after watching it for 10 years of mostly struggle after the first 3 very successful years. I got bored with football,had a few years off watching it live then started watching Accrington Stanley who then were in the division below the Conference. Yes,you're close to the action and prices at that level tend to be cheaper. For example £4.50 a pint at Blackburn and £1.50 at Accrington after the game..if they win. £2.50 regardless of the result,before and throughout the match. Pie and peas at Blackburn £5...Accrington £2.50. Or you can be a tightwad like me and take your own food. At Blackburn they search your bag and if they find food they confiscate it. At Accrington they don't give a toss.


----------



## IpsRich (20 Apr 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then again if winning trophies is the criteria for joining this 'super league' why are Tottenham being invited to join?


 
If I was a Spurs fan I would be feeling a little embarrassed about being part of a competition that is supposedly for Europe's 'leading' clubs. There is a very long list of teams who aren't 'leading' clubs who have all won the League more recently than Spurs. Everton, Leicester, Villa, Leeds, Blackburn, Derby, Forest and even my own long suffering, floundering in league one club, Ipswich.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Apr 2021)

I don't and never have supported a "big team" so from a club football point of view it doesn't impact me but as a Wales supporter I am concerned if they do impose a player ban for international football from these clubs.

So far looking at the club's involved we would lose Bale, Rodon, Davies, Ramsey, Williams, Smith, James to name seven off the top of my head. For a country our size we simply do not have the numbers to replace with like for like.

I feel sure other smaller nations would be similarly impacted.


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I am concerned if they do impose a player ban for international football from these clubs.



I think it's just a threat. For UEFA/FIFA to punish the players like that would be unjust imho.

You can't (always) blame the staff for the actions of their bosses. The players have contracts, signed with the club, and unless there's some kind of clause (that predicted such a scenario) then they're legally bound to play.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> I think it's just a threat. For UEFA/FIFA to punish the players like that would be unjust imho.
> 
> You can't (always) blame the staff for the actions of their bosses. The players have contracts, signed with the club, and unless there's some kind of clause (that predicted such a scenario) then they're legally bound to play.



They appear to be serious about the threat hello 

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport...resident-confirms-wales-european-20418458.amp


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

Hello. 

I suppose a threat has to appear serious otherwise it's not much of a threat!


----------



## PaulB (20 Apr 2021)

I've seen proposals for Spurs to form a new breakaway league in which they are the only team in it. They're second favourites to win it.


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> I think it's just a threat. For UEFA/FIFA to punish the players like that would be unjust imho.
> 
> You can't (always) blame the staff for the actions of their bosses. The players have contracts, signed with the club, and unless there's some kind of clause (that predicted such a scenario) then they're legally bound to play.


i don't think they are legally bound to play international football........contracts are with clubs, not countries


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> i don't think they are legally bound to play international football........contracts are with clubs, not countries


I think you've misinterpreted what I said.


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> I think you've misinterpreted what I said.


no i didnt - you answered a question about wales losing international players with the following statement......

"*You can't (always) blame the staff for the actions of their bosses. The players have contracts, signed with the club, and unless there's some kind of clause (that predicted such a scenario) then they're legally bound to play*."


but they are not legally bound to play international football, only club football


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

@jowwy, with all due respect, I can most assuredly say that you have misinterpreted me! We are actually saying the same thing.

You've taken the implication that I said the players are legally bound to play _for their country_. Read my words again (the one's you quoted) and you'll see that I didn't use those words. You've read that in. Whilst not explicitly stating it, I meant that they are legally bound (contracted) to play _for their clubs_.

To further explain my thought process, if a player's clubs moves to the ESL then the player has to go too (until their contract expires or is terminated) So imo, It would be unjust for anyone to ban them from playing for their county for doing something they have been legally obliged to do (that is, play in the ESL)


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> @jowwy, with all due respect, I can most assuredly say that you have misinterpreted me! We are actually saying the same thing.
> 
> You've taken the implication that I said the players are legally bound to play _for their country_. Read my words again (the one's you quoted) and you'll see that I didn't use those words. You've read that in. Whilst not explicitly stating it, I meant that they are legally bound (contracted) to play _for their clubs_.
> 
> To further explain my thought process, if a player's clubs moves to the ESL then the player has to go too (until their contract expires or is terminated) So imo, It would be unjust for anyone to ban them from playing for their county for doing something they have been legally obliged to do (that is, play in the ESL)


and if uefa call it an unsanctioned tournament, then they have the right to ban the players from international football, for playing in an unsanctioned competition....whether they are contracted to play in it by their clubs or not.

When players sign contracts they will be made aware of what competitions they will play in, currently none of the players will have the ESL listed as a competition in their contracts, so they can by right refuse to play in it, as it could/would cost them their international spot.

contracts will state that players will play for x,y,z club in all sanctioned uefa and fifa competitions for their respected club. ESL will not be a sanctioned competition as it currently stands, therefore they are not legally obliged to play in it....do you think a current top 6 player, would sign a contract that would put their international career in jeapordy, by playing in an unsanctioned competition???


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

So, yes, moving on.



jowwy said:


> When players sign contracts they will be made aware of what competitions they will play in, currently *none of the players will have the ESL listed as a competition in their contracts, so they can by right refuse to play in it*, as it could/would cost them their international spot.



Do you know this (bolded bit) to be true or is it supposition on your part?

From my (non lawyer / non legal ) perspective, it might be difficult to argue that you don't have to compete in competition that is not specified in your contract. Double negatives aside (as such things could be argued either way*), it does beg the question on friendlies, pre-season tours, etc. Does each one have to be specified, and in how much detail (when, where, etc) I'm sure such things could be drafted in but as to whether they are, well, that's another matter. 

(*for clarity, "it doesn't say I must" can equally be argued it "it doesn't say you can refuse either")


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> So, yes, moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would and is true, as the ESL currently is NOT a competition......so how or why would players have it listed as a contracted competition??

and yes as an ex club footballer ( non professional) when signing for a club it states, that you can only play in sanctioned competitions for insurance and licensing purposes......yes in club football players require a licence to play


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> how or why would players have it listed as a contracted competition??



Indeed. My point, by the same token, is that it cannot be specifically *ex*cluded either!

I hear what you say about 'sanctioned' (and how this might be used to determine what is included and what is excluded) but I fear this is a legal argument in the waiting. I can see the clubs arguing UEFA's use of 'sanction' and how it impacts on the contracts. My bigger fear, and indeed my initial point, is that the player is caught in the middle of this. Using the player (be it the club or UEFA) as a bargaining chip is, imo, unjust. I really don't think either would do it to to the players nor the nations involved.


----------



## RoadRider400 (20 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I don't and never have supported a "big team" so from a club football point of view it doesn't impact me but as a Wales supporter I am concerned if they do impose a player ban for international football from these clubs.
> 
> So far looking at the club's involved we would lose Bale, Rodon, Davies, Ramsey, Williams, Smith, James to name seven off the top of my head. For a country our size we simply do not have the numbers to replace with like for like.
> 
> I feel sure other smaller nations would be similarly impacted.


It might only be for the World Cup itself rather than qualifiers. If so it will not make any difference to Wales.


----------



## jowwy (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Indeed. My point, by the same token, is that it cannot be specifically* excluded either!*
> 
> .


it can't be included as it doesn't exist as an entity.........why would a contract have written into it something that doesn't exist??? 

i give up...have a good day


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> it can't be included as it doesn't exist as an entity.........why would a contract have written into it something that doesn't exist???
> i give up...have a good day



Hey, you started it  It was you that suggested I was saying something I wasn't. And then you didn't acknowledge (or otherwise) that you then saw what I WAS saying. Instead, you took the discussion to another place. 

I'm just as much confused by you as you seem to be by me. I don't know what you find so confusing. I've only used your own argument back at you, that's all. If something doesn't exist, it can neither be included nor excluded. Works both ways.


----------



## PaulB (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Hey, you started it  It was you that suggested I was saying something I wasn't. And then you didn't acknowledge (or otherwise) that you then saw what I WAS saying. Instead, you took the discussion to another place.
> 
> I'm just as much confused by you as you seem to be by me. I don't know what you find so confusing. I've only used your own argument back at you, that's all. If something doesn't exist, it can neither be included nor excluded. Works both ways.


If your interlocutor is the person I think it is, you'll get nowhere. Since you wouldn't let someone like that in your house, just blank him.


----------



## PaulB (20 Apr 2021)

Chelsea and Manchester City do the right thing and have requested permission to withdraw from the ridiculous European 'Super' League testiculare. Plans at my club by those who matter are very impressive and at an advanced stage. 

It might lead to some sort of reform but if I had to put my neck on the line, I'd say it isn't going to happen and if by some chance it does, it won't involve English clubs.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Apr 2021)

PaulB said:


> Chelsea and Manchester City do the right thing and have requested permission to withdraw from the ridiculous European 'Super' League testiculare. Plans at my club by those who matter are very impressive and at an advanced stage.
> 
> It might lead to some sort of reform but if I had to put my neck on the line, I'd say it isn't going to happen and if by some chance it does, it won't involve English clubs.


The danger there is that Liverpool and Manchester United have American owners who won't give a fig about what fans in lil' ole UK think and will be happy to even up sticks and move their whole show off to Singapore or where ever the big bucks are and stuff the domestic league. Buying clubs in the NFL, moving them to another state and even partially altering name to suit is quite common.

I'd hate to see it happen, but if they could make enough money out of it they would.


----------



## PaulB (20 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> The danger there is that Liverpool and Manchester United have American owners who won't give a fig about what fans in lil' ole UK think and will be happy to even up sticks and move their whole show off to Singapore or where ever the big bucks are and stuff the domestic league. Buying clubs in the NFL, moving them to another state and even partially altering name to suit is quite common.
> 
> I'd hate to see it happen, but if they could make enough money out of it they would.


No. Liverpool's owners do listen to the fans. When we all walked out on 70 minutes in one game to protest about the proposed rise in ticket prices, they caved in and announced prices would remain the same. When they were going to furlough the non-playing staff, the fans protested and they withdrew their proposal. The main supporters body have taken some major steps here to ensure the current owners are fully aware of the fans' displeasure in this nonsense and will have to take notice. There's no way out for them over this. I know other clubs' fans are doing the same.

And now Ed Woodward, the chief at Old Trafford has resigned because of fans fury over all this. This time tomorrow, it will all be a horrible dream.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Apr 2021)

Anyone think FA will punish the breakaway teams anyway?


----------



## PaulB (21 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone think FA will punish the breakaway teams anyway?


They won't need to now. Fan power won through in the end, as we always knew it would.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Apr 2021)

What a night for Killie. I had my doubts about Lafferty but he is the difference between us staying up or being relegated, which is looking a lot less likely.


----------



## Slick (22 Apr 2021)

AndyRM said:


> What a night for Killie. I had my doubts about Lafferty but he is the difference between us staying up or being relegated, which is looking a lot less likely.


Always liked him even if he did flatter to deceive at times, but I certainly had no doubts he could do a job for most teams in the league. I was always waiting for him to come back and haunt us, but thankfully it failed to happen this year but it certainly wouldn't surprise me if he did. Is he staying another year?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2021)

Slick said:


> Always liked him even if he did flatter to deceive at times, but I certainly had no doubts he could do a job for most teams in the league. I was always waiting for him to come back and haunt us, but thankfully it failed to happen this year but it certainly wouldn't surprise me if he did. Is he staying another year?



I think a lot will depend on whether we stay up. All his interviews have suggested he's happy at Killie and would like to stay; well, in Scotland at least.


----------



## steve292 (24 Apr 2021)

PaulB said:


> If your interlocutor is the person I think it is, you'll get nowhere. Since you wouldn't let someone like that in your house, just blank him.


It was who you thought it was.
That person could start a fight in an empty room.


----------



## jowwy (24 Apr 2021)

steve292 said:


> It was who you thought it was.
> That person could start a fight in an empty room.


That person has a name.......yet another troll hiding behind his keyboard


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

Well LFC blew it AGAIN.
I said at half time they would loose or escape with a draw.
It was as though belief just drained away from them...... very strange.
Top 6
Europa league
Start again next season


----------



## jowwy (24 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well LFC blew it AGAIN.
> I said at half time they would loose or escape with a draw.
> It was as though belief just drained away from them...... very strange.
> Top 6
> ...


Was another shocker at anfield.........we missed so many chances


----------



## Hitchington (24 Apr 2021)




----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2021)

Hitchington said:


> View attachment 585587


Well done, Watford. Sir Elton must be a happy chappy today!


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Apr 2021)

'Mon the Saintees, the double is still on!!


----------



## Slick (25 Apr 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> 'Mon the Saintees, the double is still on!!


Congratulations 👏👏👏

My team were never really at the races so no complaints.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Apr 2021)

I don't think I can remember a team outside the Old Firm being in the running for a cup double before. Had a vague Google and it seems to have been done by Aberdeen in 1990.

Obviously I hope Killie knacker that. Staying up and winning a trophy would be quite an achievement given the disaster that has been the last 18 months for us.


----------



## Slick (26 Apr 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I don't think I can remember a team outside the Old Firm being in the running for a cup double before. Had a vague Google and it seems to have been done by Aberdeen in 1990.
> 
> Obviously I hope Killie knacker that. Staying up and winning a trophy would be quite an achievement given the disaster that has been the last 18 months for us.


Must be a real possibility now, although saints and united looking good at the moment.


----------



## Slick (26 Apr 2021)

Slick said:


> Must be a real possibility now, although saints and united looking good at the moment.


Ah.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Apr 2021)

Slick said:


> Ah.



To say I'm a bit miffed by last night would be an understatement. An entertaining game for the neutral I suppose, but Doyle had an absolute nightmare. Absolute shocker for their first goal then looked reasonably solid until the penalty shootout when he just did the same thing every time.

Being pragmatic, league survival for us is more important than anything else, I hope Kabamba isn't too broken because he's an important player for us. Lafferty even more so, I think we'd have strolled that if he had been available.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Apr 2021)

Is it still a hat-trick if one's an own goal?🤔
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56577840


----------



## Stephenite (2 May 2021)

Man United’s line-up today:


----------



## Slick (2 May 2021)

Stevie G completes the season undefeated against our Glasgow rivals with a resounding 4-1 home win today, they hate him for it.


----------



## Poacher (2 May 2021)

Man U v Liverpool postponed!


----------



## Stephenite (2 May 2021)

Poacher said:


> Man U v Liverpool postponed!


And that’s 8 of my 15 FPL players on null points this round.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2021)

Ugly scenes outside old trafford.
Both the Neville brothers have turned up


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2021)

Seems like a fairly drastic step to take by Man Utd just to stop Man City winning the title today.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 May 2021)




----------



## Chislenko (2 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ugly scenes outside old trafford.
> Both the Neville brothers have turned up



Fair play @Dave7 that made me chuckle.


----------



## postman (2 May 2021)

The FA are going to ban fans and close the ground for United's next game as punishment.Wait a minute,er.


----------



## PaulB (2 May 2021)

As a totally neutral observer of today's events at Old Trafford, I think a twelve point deduction against the home team would be justified.


----------



## Stephenite (2 May 2021)

PaulB said:


> As a totally neutral observer of today's events at Old Trafford, I think a twelve point deduction against the home team would be justified.


Funnily enough that’s what my Man City supporting brother says.

Joking aside. The amount of money in the game these days attracts the wrong sort. It’s ruining it for everyone.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2021)

Not nice to see the plod acting like they used to do in the 'hooligan days' of the 1970's/80's. From my recollection,in those days the plod were as much hooligans as the fans.





https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9536901/Cop-punches-Man-Utd-fan-FOUR-times-camera.html


----------



## Spartak (3 May 2021)

PaulB said:


> As a totally neutral observer of today's events at Old Trafford, I think a twelve point deduction against the home team would be justified.



What's more annoying is that I've got Fernandas, Rashford & Jota in my fantasy football team....


----------



## Tribansman (4 May 2021)

Why on earth are clubs still willing to appoint yesterday's man / busted flush / serial sower of discord Mourinho?

I guess his brand of football is probably most suited to Serie A but he's not someone is want at my club. He _may _still achieve minor, very short term success but it'll end in tears, millions of pounds in the red, and at the cost of several promising careers.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Why on earth are clubs still willing to appoint yesterday's man / busted flush / serial sower of discord Mourinho?
> 
> I guess his brand of football is probably most suited to Serie A but he's not someone is want at my club. He _may _still achieve minor, very short term success but it'll end in tears, millions of pounds in the red, and at the cost of several promising careers.


He likely got more dosh after the Man U 6-2


----------



## Tribansman (4 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not nice to see the plod acting like they used to do in the 'hooligan days' of the 1970's/80's. From my recollection,in those days the plod were as much hooligans as the fans.
> View attachment 587032
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9536901/Cop-punches-Man-Utd-fan-FOUR-times-camera.html


Grim. 

As is this if the claims of the vile brutality against Dalian Atkinson are true and they weren't acting in self defence (and even if they were, it sounds grimly excessive at best)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-56979521


----------



## Slick (4 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Grim.
> 
> As is this if the claims of the vile brutality against Dalian Atkinson are true and they weren't acting in self defence (and even if they were, it sounds grimly excessive at best)
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-56979521


Certainly looks indefensible looking from the outside in. Disgusting if true.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Grim.
> 
> As is this if the claims of the vile brutality against Dalian Atkinson are true and they weren't acting in self defence (and even if they were, it sounds grimly excessive at best)
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-56979521


As far as i know,only the DM has covered the incident i posted about. We keep hearing about the copper who suffered a broken eye socket and rightly so,but to cover up such an incident as cops dragging someone down a side road and laying into him,which as we know was videoed by a member of the public,just isn't right.


----------



## Poacher (4 May 2021)

Another kind of hat trick; yellow cards for starter, his sub and his sub's sub.
Charlton left back Ben Purrington gets yellow card after 17 minutes.
Purrington replaced at half time by Chuks Aneke, precautionary measure?
Smart sub; Aneke gets Charlton's third goal after 66 minutes.
Chuks Aneke gets yellow card after 83 minutes, lives dangerously by conceding another free kick.
Aneke replaced by Darren Pratley after 91 minutes.
Pratley gets yellow card after 92 minutes.
Charlton Athletic v Lincoln City - BBC Sport

Despite their poor run of form, Imps still in play-offs. Not sure they're Championship standard, though they led League 1 for much of the season.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 May 2021)

Im no blue but credit to City tonight, PSG are no push-overs.


----------



## Stephenite (4 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Im no blue but credit to City tonight, *PSG are no push-overs.*


No, they manage that themselves. Neymar especially.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 May 2021)

Yes PSG pretended they were pushed over, and cried and rolled about for much of the 90 minutes. Thankfully the dark arts didn't prosper tonight.
The best team won by their perfect game management, taking their chances, and defending well. Dias is a colossus. He got two piledrivers in the face and sucked it up... Neymar felt someone touch his shorts and rolled in agony. I'm glad football won.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 May 2021)

Played Chelsea, can they do it?


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Played Chelsea, can they do it?


Could, might, maybe a good game.
My opinion is......City will be too good for Chelsea.


----------



## Tribansman (6 May 2021)

Agree. They'll have learnt from the FA Cup semi too. Don't really like either club much so not fussed, spose I just about prefer City.


----------



## yello (6 May 2021)

Tuchel's turned them around, credit to him. Is it just him or might it be fair to say that Lampard didn't really have a clue? All the gear but no idea sort of thing.

I'll watch the final as a neutral. I prefer Chelsea's style of play but ManCity can take my breath away sometimes with how they can just seemingly turn it on.


----------



## Beebo (6 May 2021)

So Man City and Chelsea have to play the final in Turkey during a pandemic. 
Now is the perfect time for UEFA to make a sensible swift change and move the final to any UK stadium. There are at least 10 possible options who could host the game easily.


----------



## Beebo (6 May 2021)

Arsenal were the width of the post away from making it 4 out of 4 for English teams in European finals. 
Has that ever been done?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 May 2021)

Beebo said:


> Has that ever been done?



Not for ages. 2019.


----------



## Beebo (6 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Not for ages. 2019.


Oh yeah. And it was English clubs again.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

Beebo said:


> So Man City and Chelsea have to play the final in Turkey during a pandemic.
> Now is the perfect time for UEFA to make a sensible swift change and move the final to any UK stadium. There are at least 10 possible options who could host the game easily.


That is a seriously good idea.
But.....
Can we really expect UEFA to make a sensible decision ?


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Grim.
> 
> As is this if the claims of the vile brutality against Dalian Atkinson are true and they weren't acting in self defence (and even if they were, it sounds grimly excessive at best)
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-56979521


We need an angry emoji for posts like this!
😡😡


----------



## flake99please (7 May 2021)

UK Government add Turkey to the Red list for countries. I wonder how this may affect the CL final?


----------



## Beebo (7 May 2021)

flake99please said:


> UK Government add Turkey to the Red list for countries. I wonder how this may affect the CL final?


Apparently the government are in talks to get the game moved. It does appear to be a no brainer. 
I presume the teams won’t need to do the 14 day quarantine when they come home? But why should they be a special case?


----------



## Slick (7 May 2021)

Beebo said:


> Apparently the government are in talks to get the game moved. It does appear to be a no brainer.
> I presume the teams won’t need to do the 14 day quarantine when they come home? But why should they be a special case?


They have been a special case all season because of the additional control measures they were supposed to have in place including testing 3 times a week. How else could they have competed in Europe this year?


----------



## Slick (7 May 2021)

flake99please said:


> UK Government add Turkey to the Red list for countries. I wonder how this may affect the CL final?


Didn't realise it ever came off the list since I had to come home early in October.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 May 2021)

Terrific by Leeds U . Always been my 'second team' since Clarkey days.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Terrific by Leeds U . Always been my 'second team' since Clarkey days.


A well deserved win. They work hard don't they.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2021)

Getting quite excited as my team Perth St Johnstone are on the telly this afternoon in the Scottish Cup semi final.


----------



## Slick (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting quite excited as my team Perth St Johnstone are on the telly this afternoon in the Scottish Cup semi final.


Going for the double


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2021)

Slick said:


> Going for the double


........and sadly no gate income which would have been much appreciated. Saints have always been a team that have lived within their means though so maybe not as badly affected as some.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (9 May 2021)




----------



## Slick (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ........and sadly no gate income which would have been much appreciated. Saints have always been a team that have lived within their means though so maybe not as badly affected as some.


Whilst it's all hats of to your team for what they have achieved this season, lack of gate receipts, match day sponsorship, catering and hospitality will have affected every team in the country this season. It would be interesting to listen to each team explain why it has adversely affected them, but even with our share of TV cash, it will have been a long hard season for all concerned and our governing body protecting their income from the euros by refusing to allow fans in Hampden for the final doesn't help.


----------



## Chromatic (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting quite excited as my team Perth St Johnstone are on the telly this afternoon in the Scottish Cup semi final.



Well, the whistle has gone and they are through.


----------



## shep (9 May 2021)

Get in!
2-1 win over Brighton, last points for Wolves this season I would imagine.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 May 2021)

Why are City fans disappointed today? We all know its an 82 point premiership title for United. (I wish )


----------



## Chromatic (9 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Terrific by Leeds U . Always been my 'second team' since Clarkey days.



Sniffer surely, or do you mean someone else?


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 May 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Sniffer surely, or do you mean someone else?


LOL, forgot that was his nickname.


----------



## Mr Celine (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting quite excited as my team Perth St Johnstone are on the telly this afternoon in the Scottish Cup semi final.


Me too, the last five minutes were a bit more exciting than I'd like. 

Bloody typical, this is now their fifth major final and the two this year are without fans. 
I was too young for the 69 league cup final. 
And neither of the two finals I have been at were at Hampden!

'Mon the Saintees


----------



## postman (9 May 2021)

I watched a bit of soccer from America.Inter  Miami.Oh dear what a load of 👔.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Why are City fans disappointed today? We all know its an 82 point premiership title for United. (I wish )



They are just sulking as they really wanted to rest their 'A' team for the CL final against CFC and now they can't.

They are also in a stew about the was it/wasn't it a pen for Stirling but have conveniently forgotten that Sterling should really have left the field at the 12th minute after a blatant studs up tackle on Werner.

I hope we stuff them again in the CL.


----------



## PaulB (10 May 2021)

Will they cave in? How could they play it at that Wemberleee when there's games booked there for that day? https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...BTs_sTivdhTdLlTtS52JR0YzDbUJdGgykmKz6XGzpFgQg


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 May 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They are just sulking as they really wanted to rest their 'A' team for the CL final against CFC and now they can't.
> 
> They are also in a stew about the was it/wasn't it a pen for Stirling but have conveniently forgotten that Sterling should really have left the field at the 12th minute after a blatant studs up tackle on Werner.
> 
> I hope we stuff them again in the CL.


So do I, but won't be that simple. Good win on saturday, but will be tougher than RM semi for sure. Got faith in Tuchel though


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/TheGillsFC/status/1391469066641149952


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

I was sooo tired last night but stayed up to watch LIVERPOOL BEAT UNITED. 
Sorry for the caps.... this phone has a mind of its own


----------



## PaulB (14 May 2021)

It's these idiots that get me. They haven't got a clue, have they? Doubtless Brexit voters, all.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2021)

I've just about recovered from another Killie disaster on Wednesday. 2 - 0 up after an hour, let St Mirren back in at 2 - 2, back into the lead with 6 minutes to go only to end up with a draw. Our defending is absolutely amateur, our goalkeeping situation is even worse. Regardless of which division we need a massive clear-out of an ageing and in some cases completely disinterested looking squad.

The main mystery is that Mulumbu isn't getting a game. Rumour has it that he's on a pay as you play deal and we simply can't afford him, which if true is utter incompetence by the board.


----------



## postman (15 May 2021)

It's Cup Final day,i wonder if aged 71 i will ever see another proper Cup Final,one played on a Saturday afternoon at three o'clock,i doubt it.Anyway i might be washing my hair tonight,gone right off soccer.I know i know i am a dinosaur and things move on,yeah well money has ruined soccer for me and maybe a few more my age.


----------



## vickster (15 May 2021)

It’s at 5.15. Has been for years no? 
Allows people to have most of their Saturday, do their shopping, kids activities etc beforehand, not to mention those who may be working


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2021)

I think it changed in 2012 to 5.15? There's been a couple at 5.30


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2021)

Oh, and congratulations @Slick - that's some achievement.


----------



## vickster (15 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I think it changed in 2012 to 5.15? There's been a couple at 5.30


Heaven forbid!??!!


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2021)

vickster said:


> Heaven forbid!??!!



I see they've let fans in too. Most un-natural.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 May 2021)

One FA Cup Final shot, one FA Cup Final save, one-nil. Well done Leicester!


----------



## postman (15 May 2021)

Glad i watched it,pleased for City,could i say underdogs.


----------



## Tribansman (15 May 2021)

Me too, and very pleased Leicester won. A proper club with a decent owner


----------



## 13 rider (15 May 2021)

5th time lucky !!!!
I rarely get emotional at football but at the final whistle I had tears in my eyes ,Late last year I lost my Uncle who was like a granddad to me as he was much older than my mum . He was the one who first took to to Filbert St to watch City and got me hooked . He attended all the finals in the sixties hope he was up there enjoying a FA cup win


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (15 May 2021)

Leicester are probably most neutrals favourite team, they certainly are mine. 

Well done Leicester, enjoy the celebrations.


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> 5th time lucky !!!!
> I rarely get emotional at football but at the final whistle I had tears in my eyes ,Late last year I lost my Uncle who was like a granddad to me as he was much older than my mum . He was the one who first took to to Filbert St to watch City and got me hooked . He attended all the finals in the sixties hope he was up there enjoying a FA cup win



Gary Lineker could barely speak post match "Save me Alan" made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

I really enjoyed it.
Excellent goal.
2 excellent saves.
Lots of emotion.
When the FA cup really meant something myself and a few mates made a day of it. All the interviews with fans along Wembley Way.
Big plates of cheese sarnies and lots of beer. Sadly gone now.


----------



## Slick (15 May 2021)

In Gerrard we trust.

What a team, amazing record breaking invincible league season for the famous Glasgow Rangers. 👏

102 points, only 13 goals lost and 25 points clear of the next mob who couldn't even reach our coat tails. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Scaleyback (15 May 2021)

Well I'm 'tickled pink' Born and bred in Leicestershire 74 years ago and a lifetime supporter these are 'heady times' for Leicester fans. I think this Cup final win is good for football, any team that takes the spotlight away from the 'big six' is worth cheering. 
A 'shout out' for our much loved chairman who died in the tragic helicopter crash 3 years ago, I believe we won because the team and club wanted to do it for you and your family. We in Leicestershire will never forget what you have done for this club and the city of Leicester.


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2021)

Slick said:


> In Gerrard we trust.
> 
> What a team, amazing record breaking invincible league season for the famous Glasgow Rangers. 👏
> 
> 102 points, only 13 goals lost and 25 points clear of the next mob who couldn't even reach our coat tails. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿



🇬🇧, Shirley?


----------



## Slick (15 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> 🇬🇧, Shirley?


Nah, 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 all the way for me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2021)

Well done Leicester


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 May 2021)

Casper's old man must be bursting with pride, two world class saves.

I'm no fan of VAR, but they got it right on the disallowed Chelsea goal.


----------



## Mr Celine (15 May 2021)

Slick said:


> In Gerrard we trust.
> 
> What a team, amazing record breaking invincible league season for the famous Glasgow Rangers. 👏
> 
> 102 points, only 13 goals lost and 25 points clear of the next mob who couldn't even reach our coat tails. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿



Congratulations on your first major trophy. 

Done in some style, but only one team can still do the double.


----------



## Slick (15 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Congratulations on your first major trophy.
> 
> Done in some style, but only one team can still do the double.


Actually 55 and still counting.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Well I'm 'tickled pink' Born and bred in Leicestershire 74 years ago and a lifetime supporter these are 'heady times' for Leicester fans. I think this Cup final win is good for football, any team that takes the spotlight away from the 'big six' is worth cheering.
> A 'shout out' for our much loved chairman who died in the tragic helicopter crash 3 years ago, I believe we won because the team and club wanted to do it for you and your family. We in Leicestershire will never forget what you have done for this club and the city of Leicester.


Now LFC fans need you to do it again on Tuesday


----------



## Scaleyback (16 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now LFC fans need you to do it again on Tuesday



I think to win again on Tuesday is a big ask for Leicester. Chelsea have a very strong backup squad while we (Leicester) are 'threadbare' Jonny Evans is also not going to be fit. I said weeks ago if we could only win one I would sooner win the FA cup than qualify for champions league.


----------



## pawl (16 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> 5th time lucky !!!!
> I rarely get emotional at football but at the final whistle I had tears in my eyes ,Late last year I lost my Uncle who was like a granddad to me as he was much older than my mum . He was the one who first took to to Filbert St to watch City and got me hooked . He attended all the finals in the sixties hope he was up there enjoying a FA cup win




A lot of thanks to go to the owners..Top quite rightly looked ecstatic holding the cup.The family have done so much to make the club what it is today’.Such a shame that his father wasn’t able to see city’s success


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I think to win again on Tuesday is a big ask for Leicester. Chelsea have a very strong backup squad while we (Leicester) are 'threadbare' Jonny Evans is also not going to be fit. I said weeks ago if we could only win one I would sooner win the FA cup than qualify for champions league.


Think positive !!!
Leicester will win on Tuesday.
LFC will win their remaining matches.
LFC will get 4th place


----------



## postman (16 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> 5th time lucky !!!!
> I rarely get emotional at football but at the final whistle I had tears in my eyes ,Late last year I lost my Uncle who was like a granddad to me as he was much older than my mum . He was the one who first took to to Filbert St to watch City and got me hooked . He attended all the finals in the sixties hope he was up there enjoying a FA cup win


I am that old I remember the Spurs and Manchester United ones,cannot remember the Man City one of 69 though.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2021)

Liverpool win thanks to a goal right at end of injury time. Not for the first time, a Brazilian scorer. Firmino? Nope. Fabinho? Nope.
Allison. Well, he is No 1…


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2021)

And THAT'S why football is the greatest game in the world. Still.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9GlC9GyF4Y


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2021)

StuAff said:


> Liverpool win thanks to a goal right at end of injury time. Not for the first time, a Brazilian scorer. Firmino? Nope. Fabinho? Nope.
> Alisson. Well, he is No 1…


FTFY.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2021)

PaulB said:


> FTFY.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2021)

postman said:


> I am that old I remember the Spurs and Manchester United ones,cannot remember the Man City one of 69 though.


I remember the '69 one because Leicester had already been relegated that season.


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2021)

Ayshire's play-off at the wrong of table has been confirmws, despite winning their own their, we needed St. Mirren to Motherwell, which they did. The winning goal from one or previous players making the whole thing even more depressing.


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2021)

Alisson the Redeemer.


----------



## Slick (16 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Ayshire's play-off at the wrong of table has been confirmws, despite winning their own their, we needed St. Mirren to Motherwell, which they did. The winning goal from one or previous players making the whole thing even more depressing.


So its the playoffs


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2021)

Yep. I'm really not confident about them. I'm pretty sure I'm right in saying that outside Celtic and Aberdeen, Killie have never been relegated since it started in 1992. I could be wrong about, but I'm pretty confident.


----------



## Slick (16 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Yep. I'm really not confident about them. I'm pretty sure I'm right in saying that outside Celtic and Aberdeen, Killie have never been relegated since it started in 1992. I could be wrong about, but I'm pretty confident.


Time for Lafferty to step up.


----------



## AndyRM (16 May 2021)

He already has: we'd be down already. Probably a month ago.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

A question for football statisticians.

If Liverpool win their 2 remaining games do they get a top 4 spot no matter what ??
The permutations are boggling my mind.


----------



## flake99please (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for football statisticians.
> 
> If Liverpool win their 2 remaining games do they get a top 4 spot no matter what ??
> The permutations are boggling my mind.


Short answer is no. Ask the same question after the Chelsea vs Leicester game tomorrow for a clearer idea.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

flake99please said:


> Short answer is no. Ask the same question after the Chelsea vs Leicester game tomorrow for a clearer idea.


Yes......I thought that.
So......
A Leicester win or a draw is required ???


----------



## Seevio (17 May 2021)

If Chelsea win it comes down to goal difference. Assuming Leicester win their other game of course.


----------



## AndyRM (17 May 2021)

Seevio said:


> If Chelsea win it comes down to goal difference. Assuming Leicester win their other game of course.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rr88Szc5q0


----------



## Beebo (17 May 2021)

With the title and relegation all sorted out the race for top 4 suddenly becomes very important. 
Having the crucial Chelsea Leicester game so soon after the FA cup is a master stroke of luck. 
That injury time GK goal makes Liverpool favourites in my opinion.


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......I thought that.
> So......
> A Leicester win or a draw is required ???


If Liverpool win both games, they'll be on 69 points. It's impossible for both Leicester and Chelsea to reach that total. Leicester also have a superior goal difference at present. If Leicester and Liverpool end equal on points and GD, it would be the head to head record, which thanks to the Liverpool goal at the King Power, would favour them.


----------



## BrumJim (18 May 2021)

StuAff said:


> If Liverpool win both games, they'll be on 69 points. It's impossible for both Leicester and Chelsea to reach that total. Leicester also have a superior goal difference at present. If Leicester and Liverpool end equal on points and GD, it would be the head to head record, which thanks to the Liverpool goal at the King Power, would favour them.


Leicester is equal with Liverpool on goal difference? And if Liverpool win both remaining games (Burnley and Crystal Palace, neither with any motivation to win) and Leicester lose against Chelsea, it would take a mighty win against Tottenham to keep pace.

I'm scared. I'm not really a Leicester fan, only having been to The Walkers / King Power stadium to watch rugby, but plenty of those I went to school with would go to every home match dreaming the 'impossible' dream of a run like they have had in the last 6 years. But Chelsea have the squad and the motivation to come back stronger tonight. Best I can hope for is a draw, which would be of no benefit at all to Chelsea.

But you never know.


----------



## BrumJim (18 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Me too, and very pleased Leicester won. A proper club with a decent owner



Every football club thinks it has something special, but Leicester have a truely wonderful owner, and a successful run buit on the sort of team spirit that all clubs eagerly desire. Both Khun Top and his Dad turn/ed up regularly to matches and care(d) about their adopted city. You won't hear a bad word said about that family across the city. Unlike some clubs.

And certainly through Claudio Ranieri, and to less of an extent, Rogers, they have had managers that have achieved success with this club that is out of proportion to all previous clubs they have managed, and won titles that Leicester have never won before.

All happened following a King being dug up from underneath a council car park. So if you want your club to have the success that Leicester have had, you know what to do. GET DIGGING!!!


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

StuAff said:


> If Liverpool win both games, they'll be on 69 points. It's impossible for both Leicester and Chelsea to reach that total. *Leicester also have a superior goal difference at present*. If Leicester and Liverpool end equal on points and GD, it would be the head to head record, which thanks to the Liverpool goal at the King Power, would favour them.


same GD as Liverpool and 1 less than chelsea........how is that superior??


----------



## Scaleyback (18 May 2021)

As previously posted, I am Leicestershire born and have always supported the fox's. 
Yes, the owners are superb, not just within the club but have funded hospital improvements within the city for £millions.

Don't discount Liverpool dropping points, especially against Burnley. They (Burnley) will have fans back for the Liverpool match. Also after the beating Leeds have just given them ! Sean Dyche will likely get them highly motivated.


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> As previously posted, I am Leicestershire born and have always supported the fox's.
> Yes, the owners are superb, not just within the club but have funded hospital improvements within the city for £millions.
> 
> Don't discount Liverpool dropping points, especially against Burnley. They (Burnley) will have fans back for the Liverpool match. Also after the beating Leeds have just given them ! Sean Dyche will likely get them highly motivated.


if liecester win and liverpool draw.....then liverpool will go fourth on goal difference over chelsea, *if* liecester win by more than 2 goals


----------



## Scaleyback (18 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> if liecester win and liverpool draw.....then liverpool will go fourth on goal difference over chelsea, *if* liecester win by more than 2 goals



Sadly (call me a defeatist) I think Chelsea will win tonights match. They have tremendous strength in depth and will be able to play a largely 'rested' team. The Fox's will mainly be relying on the 11 who started the Cup final I think (minus Johnny Evans)


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Leicester is equal with Liverpool on goal difference? And if Liverpool win both remaining games (Burnley and Crystal Palace, neither with any motivation to win) and Leicester lose against Chelsea, it would take a mighty win against Tottenham to keep pace.
> 
> I'm scared. I'm not really a Leicester fan, only having been to The Walkers / King Power stadium to watch rugby, but plenty of those I went to school with would go to every home match dreaming the 'impossible' dream of a run like they have had in the last 6 years. But Chelsea have the squad and the motivation to come back stronger tonight. Best I can hope for is a draw, which would be of no benefit at all to Chelsea.
> 
> But you never know.


I honestly wouldn't write off Burnley or Palace beating L'pool.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2021)

I bet a lot of us have watched much more footy in this 20/21 season ... who has impressed you the most? West Ham and Leeds for me, been great to watch.


----------



## GetFatty (18 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I bet a lot of us have watched much more footy in this 20/21 season ... who has impressed you the most? West Ham and Leeds for me, been great to watch.


The two seasons have merged into one so not sure exactly when he joined but when he's not injured, James has been a fantastic addition to Everton


----------



## Scaleyback (18 May 2021)




----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Sadly (call me a defeatist) I think Chelsea will win tonights match. They have tremendous strength in depth and will be able to play a largely 'rested' team. The Fox's will mainly be relying on the 11 who started the Cup final I think (minus Johnny Evans)


That would leave liecester needing to beat spurs on the last day of the season….and overhauling whatever goal difference liverpool may build up, if they beat burnley and palace


----------



## BrumJim (18 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> That would leave liecester needing to beat spurs on the last day of the season….and overhauling whatever goal difference liverpool may build up, if they beat burnley and palace


So if Liverpool win their next two games by only one goal, and Leicester lose to Chelsea by one goal, they will have to beat Tottenham 3-0 minimum (do goals scored count?) to stay in the top 4. That is best case scenario.


----------



## Beebo (18 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I honestly wouldn't write off Burnley or Palace beating L'pool.


The Palace game is very likely to be Roy Hodgson’s last game as he is set to retire at the end of the season.
That could be a huge motivation for Palace.


----------



## Scaleyback (18 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> That would leave liecester needing to beat spurs on the last day of the season….and overhauling whatever goal difference liverpool may build up, if they beat burnley and palace



Yes, and Harry Kane usually scores 'hatful's' of goals against us and of course he's competing with Mo Salah for leading scorer.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I honestly wouldn't write off Burnley or Palace beating L'pool.


As a Liverpool fan I wouldn't bet against any team beating them......especially with their injury crisis.


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

BrumJim said:


> So if Liverpool win their next two games by only one goal, and Leicester lose to Chelsea by one goal, they will have to beat Tottenham 3-0 minimum (do goals scored count?) to stay in the top 4. That is best case scenario.


it then goes on head to head, with liverpool winning on that basis by one goal


----------



## BrumJim (18 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> it then goes on head to head, with liverpool winning on that basis by one goal


If goal difference is the same, then it is by number of goals scored (rule C.6), before we get to the head-to-head (rule C.17).
If Liverpool only score 2 goals in each of their remaining games (that they win), and Leicester beat Tottenham by scoring 3 goals or more to match the goal difference, then Leicester get into the top 4 by virtue of goals scored.


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

BrumJim said:


> If goal difference is the same, then it is by number of goals scored (rule C.6), before we get to the head-to-head (rule C.17).
> If Liverpool only score 2 goals in each of their remaining games (that they win), and Leicester beat Tottenham by scoring 3 goals or more to match the goal difference, then Leicester get into the top 4 by virtue of goals scored.


just can't see liecester beating spurs by more than 3 goals tbh..........


----------



## BrumJim (18 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> just can't see liecester beating spurs by more than 3 goals tbh..........


Indeed not. Stranger things have happened on the last day of the season, but it seems impossible to chase a large score against a comparable side. Either you throw all your players up the field and risk losing a goal or two, or leave the task up to two or three at the front and watch them feel the pressure and waste some good chances. 

How about Villa putting three past Chelsea in their final game?


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2021)

Stranger things have happened already. Liverpool getting whacked 7 - 2 off Villa, for example.


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Stranger things have happened already. Liverpool getting whacked 7 - 2 off Villa, for example.


Or liverpool whacking palace 6-1 or Spurs beating UTD 6-1……or Arsenal just getting whacked by everyone etc etc


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2021)

Leeds above Arsenal and Everton ... what an end to the season


----------



## vickster (18 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Leeds above Arsenal and Everton ... what an end to the season


Both have a game in hand now though


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

Liecester goal difference taking a hit here


----------



## jowwy (18 May 2021)

StuAff said:


> If Liverpool win both games, they'll be on 69 points. It's impossible for both Leicester and Chelsea to reach that total. Leicester also have a superior goal difference at present. If Leicester and Liverpool end equal on points and GD, it would be the head to head record, which thanks to the Liverpool goal at the King Power, would favour them.


So not impossible for both leicester and chelsea to equal or surpass 69pts then after all????

leicester can still get 69 and chelsea can now get 70……..


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> Or liverpool whacking palace 6-1 or Spurs beating UTD 6-1……or Arsenal just getting whacked by everyone etc etc



Jeezo, you really do take this football malarkey seriously eh?


----------



## Scaleyback (19 May 2021)

As I expected last night's match against Chelsea was an anti-climax. Leicester were very poor and seemed devoid of energy.
Whatever happens on Sunday we have the FA cup and have had a great season.


----------



## yello (19 May 2021)

Seevio said:


> If Chelsea win it comes down to goal difference. Assuming Leicester win their other game of course.


And Liverpool win their remaining 2 of course.


----------



## yello (19 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Whatever happens on Sunday we have the FA cup and have had a great season.



Indeed. All Leicester fans should think that way. Leicester have had an excellent season and the FA Cup tops it off.

They've been top 4 all season and as Sunday looms, it's now getting tight. But, like the breakaway in cycling, they've plugged away doing their own thing as the amassed ranks of the big clubs gain on them. Into the last km, anything can happen. Leicester might just get to finish line ahead of the peleton (OK, I've over extended the metaphor there!  )


----------



## Scaleyback (19 May 2021)

yello said:


> Indeed. All Leicester fans should think that way. Leicester have had an excellent season and the FA Cup tops it off.
> 
> They've been top 4 all season and as Sunday looms, it's now getting tight. But, like the breakaway in cycling, they've plugged away doing their own thing as the amassed ranks of the big clubs gain on them. Into the last km, anything can happen. Leicester might just get to finish line ahead of the peleton (OK, I've over extended the metaphor there!  )



Great post, I love the metaphors.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Great post, I love the metaphors.


"The Metaphores" ??? I thought they were called the Foxes


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2021)

That result is huge for liverpools goal difference…..+4 on leicester now

but i can see a leicester, liverpool win and a chelsea draw…….which would put the scousers 3rd and leicester 4th


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> That result is huge for liverpools goal difference…..+4 on leicester now
> 
> but i can see a leicester, liverpool win and a chelsea draw…….which would put the scousers 3rd and leicester 4th


An interesting, exciting and for some fans heartbreaking last day.
Yesterday I would have given Leicester little chance against Spurs but their heads have really dropped.
I can't see anything but a Lpool win against Palace (but I have bee wrong before )


----------



## BrumJim (20 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> That result is huge for liverpools goal difference…..+4 on leicester now
> 
> but i can see a leicester, liverpool win and a chelsea draw…….which would put the scousers 3rd and leicester 4th



Meaning Leicester have to put at least 5 past Tottenham now. Liverpool's goal difference is only going to increase when they win on Sunday.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Meaning Leicester have to put at least 5 past Tottenham now. Liverpool's goal difference is only going to increase when they win on Sunday.


IF IF IF they win.
I believe they will but this season.....we never know from game to game.


----------



## Scaleyback (20 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> IF IF IF they win.
> I believe they will but this season.....we never know from game to game.



I think even the most ardent Leicester supporter knows that putting 5 past Spurs is not going to happen. Maybe when Vardy was in his prime ?
Sadly (imo) Jamie Vardy, who is destined to be a Leicester legend is now 'past it'. It is not just that the goals have 'dried up' watching him over the last few months has been painful ? His 'touch' has deserted him. His 'extra' pace has gone, he cannot run past defenders now and consequently plays closer to the last defender and starts his runs earlier to gain any advantage. I read where Werner of Chelsea (who also relies on pace) has been caught offside 41 times (the most) and Jamie Vardy one back at 40 offsides.
I do not understand how Vardy can start against Chelsea the other night while Iheanacho was on the bench. Iheanacho has scored 16 times
in 2021 while Vardy has scored 2. Iheanacho comes on as a sub and scores ! 
I have a lot of time for Brendon Rogers but he has flaws (imo) he is the type of manager who hugs his players a lot and constantly praises them.
No bad thing maybe but I fear he struggles with the difficult decisions. Starting Jamie Vardy on the bench is one such decision. The beginning of the end for Claude Poel at Leicester was not playing Vardy. He, Vardy is a 'big' personality in the Leicester dressing room and the manager(s) need him 'onside' This again (imo) is the reason Leicester have not recruited another striker during the last couple of years. Only in 2021 has Iheanacho 'come good' If Leicester bought another 'pricey' striker they couldn't leave him on the bench all the time and Vardy would have to share 'bench time' One of those 'difficult decisions' for Brendon Rodgers. 
Don't get me wrong, I think Rodgers and Leicester are doing a great job, but we can always improve . . . yes ?


----------



## BrumJim (20 May 2021)

Given the way that football goes, look forward to Aston Villa putting a couple of early goals past Chelsea, Leicester conceding an early goal but then pulling it back to 1-1 against Tottenham late in the second half, and then conceding a last minute goal whilst pushing for a winner. And then Chelsea squeezing a draw/win at the end, just to rub salt into the wounds.


----------



## yello (20 May 2021)

Leicester's best chance is Villa doing them a favour. No way will Leicester get 4+ goals past Spurs. And Liverpool will beat Palace.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2021)

yello said:


> Leicester's best chance is Villa doing them a favour. No way will Leicester get 4+ goals past Spurs. And Liverpool will beat Palace.


Lads, it's Tottenham.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 May 2021)

Being a cyclist means clothes you bought thirty years ago still fit.







Mon the Saints


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lads, it's Tottenham.


Or Tottingham as a certain Argentinian used to say


----------



## Brandane (22 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Being a cyclist means clothes you bought thirty years ago still fit.
> 
> View attachment 589956
> 
> ...


You and @Mo1959 must be very happy this afternoon! Great to see one of the non OF teams in the limelight for a change, and for all the right reasons. Great work by the team, manager, and owners. If I lived up that way I would be a proud supporter. Well done St. Johnstone! 😃😃


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2021)

Brandane said:


> You and @Mo1959 must be very happy this afternoon! Great to see one of the non OF teams in the limelight for a change, and for all the right reasons. Great work by the team, manager, and owners. If I lived up that way I would be a proud supporter. Well done St. Johnstone! 😃😃


I’m still wiping away the tears! 5th in the league and both cups. Such a shame they had to do it in empty stadia.


----------



## Brandane (22 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m still wiping away the tears! 5th in the league and both cups. Such a shame they had to do it in empty stadia.


Watching the after match interviews on BBC; each one of your players have been a credit to the club. They come across as a bunch of regular guys, rightly proud of what they have done. As you say, a real shame that the fans couldn't be there to enjoy the occasion. There's always next year! . It has been strange watching ANY games this year without a crowd, but a cup final with no supporters was downright weird.


----------



## Poacher (22 May 2021)

Lincoln City hold on against Sunderland; will meet Blackpool at Wembley to decide who goes up to the Championship! Are the Imps ready for it?


----------



## Mr Celine (22 May 2021)

Brandane said:


> Watching the after match interviews on BBC; each one of your players have been a credit to the club. They come across as a bunch of regular guys, rightly proud of what they have done. As you say, a real shame that the fans couldn't be there to enjoy the occasion. There's always next year! . It has been strange watching ANY games this year without a crowd, but a cup final with no supporters was downright weird.


And the last time we won the cup it wasn't at Hampden.

My smart watch showed my heart rate as 95 during injury time. I should be riding up a hill not sitting on a sofa for it to be that high.


----------



## night rider (22 May 2021)

Well done Saintees. Double cup winners season 2020/21. What better way to celebrate than the actual Manager (Callum Davidson) going head to head with a door Dancing in the streets of Perth tonight, without any rioting


View: https://twitter.com/opengoalsport/status/1396143403511988226


----------



## Slick (23 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Being a cyclist means clothes you bought thirty years ago still fit.
> 
> View attachment 589956
> 
> ...


Great achievement, well done 👏


----------



## shep (23 May 2021)

It's going to be an emotional day today for any Wolves fan, our beloved and best Manager for Decades is leaving the club after today's game. I hope whatever has prompted this the owners continue to support the club and seek an alternative to match Nuno. 

I'll be one of 4500 fans thanking him for all the great memories he's given us over the last 4 seasons.


----------



## Scaleyback (23 May 2021)

The new manager will probably need to speak Portuguese. ?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (23 May 2021)

shep said:


> It's going to be an emotional day today for any Wolves fan, our beloved and best Manager for Decades is leaving the club after today's game. I hope whatever has prompted this the owners continue to support the club and seek an alternative to match Nuno.
> 
> I'll be one of 4500 fans thanking him for all the great memories he's given us over the last 4 seasons.



Nuno is certainly going to be a hard act to follow, I think he has done a brilliant job at Wolves. I have read he was finding it hard not seeing his family over the lockdown who were in Portugal, understandable if true. I wouldnt be surprised if Spurs make him an offer, even if he does want a break.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (23 May 2021)

I will be one of 10,000 going to Villa Park for the first time since February of last year, in fact the last time I watched them play was at Wembley when we lost to Man City. 

Its going to be a real challenge to beat Chelsea who are flying at the moment, but if we play like we did against Spurs we have a chance. It may also be the last time I see Grealish play in Claret and Blue, I hope not, but a massive offer from Man City and he may be off.

UTV


----------



## yello (23 May 2021)

I quite liked the way Nuno got Wolves playing up to maybe 2 seasons back. They became a bit shithouse last season but I think that's kinda understandable - the pressure to get results when they'd lost key players.

Elsewhere, is it to be an end of season party today? Teams on the beach etc already? Odd one innit this season. Still places to play for for some teams but it'll be interesting to see how the players respond. I could understand those just wanting to draw the curtains and call time, have a break and start over next season.


----------



## yello (23 May 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Its going to be a real challenge to beat Chelsea who are flying at the moment, but if we play like we did against Spurs we have a chance.



Best of luck! As a Leicester fan, I hope you do us a favour!! It's great to have at least some people back in stadiums, and they could make a difference today. I reckon Grealish could be up for it today too, get behind him and help him cement his England place


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (23 May 2021)

yello said:


> Best of luck! As a Leicester fan, I hope you do us a favour!! It's great to have at least some people back in stadiums, and they could make a difference today. I reckon Grealish could be up for it today too, get behind him and help him cement his England place




Thanks.

I think Grealish will be up for it, he will want to show he is match fit and ready for the Euros.

The guy is genuinely world class, the best Villa player in many a year.

As long as we give them a game I am happy.

I hope all goes well for Leicester, my favourite side as a neutral.


----------



## vickster (23 May 2021)

Woot the mighty Sutton have been promoted to the EFL for the first time 
Sutton United 3-0 Hartlepool United: U's win National League title and promotion to English Football League
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57125216


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 May 2021)

Thank you Spurs - never thought I'd say that.

Crap play by us today.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 May 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thank you Spurs - never thought I'd say that.
> 
> Crap play by us today.



Regrettable late winners by us today.

Regrettable because it puts us in the daft European Conference which means up to 17 pointless European midweek games.

At present, we don't have the squad or stable management for that.

Twos each would have been ideal, honour satisfied but no third rate European competition.


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2021)

Congrats to Aguerooo from a Manc Red. What a player.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 May 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Regrettable late winners by us today.
> 
> Regrettable because it puts us in the daft European Conference which means up to 17 pointless European midweek games.
> 
> ...



It is strange how we haven't taken to the Europa over here.

Big on the Continent and very hard to win. 

I think it's worth going for especially with the possible route into the CL the following year.


----------



## jowwy (23 May 2021)

Boom……i think i predicted a few months ago that liverpool would qualify for the CL.

Last 10 games as been better with only the two draws against leeds and newcatle when leading, causing the anxiety of a last day fight for top 4

its been a tough season……roll on the next ⚽⚽⚽


----------



## yello (23 May 2021)

Thank you to Villa. You played your part. Shame Leicester didn't fulfil their side. Even though it's been a good season, it's hard to not feel disappointed (understatement). Poor results at strategic times, I'm at a loss to explain. I feel gutted in honesty.

Like @Pale Rider says, European competition when you don't have a decent squad is just an overhead you could do without. You accept it for Champions League because of the money but these other competitions just feel like games for the sake of it.


----------



## shep (23 May 2021)

Just got back from the last game with Nuno in charge, very emotional. 

Probably never know what's gone on but he's given us 4 yrs of success not seen for 40 yrs or more. 

This year not the best but unusual circumstances, hopefully we'll carry on and be a regular prem team, thank you Nuno.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 May 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It is strange how we haven't taken to the Europa over here.
> 
> Big on the Continent and very hard to win.
> 
> I think it's worth going for especially with the possible route into the CL the following year.



We've managed to qualify for the new European Conference which I don't think gives the winner entry into anything.

https://www.skysports.com/football/...eague-who-qualifies-when-will-games-be-played


----------



## yello (24 May 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> We've managed to qualify for the new European Conference which I don't think gives the winner entry into anything.



Eurovision. I look forward to Spurs' entry in the 2022 competition!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 May 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> We've managed to qualify for the new European Conference which I don't think gives the winner entry into anything.
> 
> https://www.skysports.com/football/...eague-who-qualifies-when-will-games-be-played



Forgot about that one - too many Euro comp's with it.


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2021)

I quite enjoyed the ebb and flow of the top 4 decider yesterday, mostly because I genuinely didn't care who made it. I do wish MOTD hadn't mixed up the matches though, a stupid format.

Tonight is an entirely different matter. Killie go into the second leg of the relegation play-off 2-1 down against Dundee. It's our second relegation play-off in 5 years and we thoroughly deserve to be where we are. We were in a similar position against Falkirk last time around, but had a far better side and ran away with it in the end. 

Steve Clarke glory years aside we've been heading downhill since; personally I think the problem lies in trying to re-create those heady days (bringing back Broadfoot and Mulumbu, sticking with a clearly done Dicker), only with litany of misguided/poor management decisions.

24 years ago today we won the Scottish Cup, I'm hoping that's a good omen (although we came close to relegation that season too), but I'm not confident.


----------



## Slick (24 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I quite enjoyed the ebb and flow of the top 4 decider yesterday, mostly because I genuinely didn't care who made it. I do wish MOTD hadn't mixed up the matches though, a stupid format.
> 
> Tonight is an entirely different matter. Killie go into the second leg of the relegation play-off 2-1 down against Dundee. It's our second relegation play-off in 5 years and we thoroughly deserve to be where we are. We were in a similar position against Falkirk last time around, but had a far better side and ran away with it in the end.
> 
> ...


I'm not overly confident about who will come through tonight either and reckon you boys are only around 60/40 slight favourites but only if they are up for the challenge.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 May 2021)

Congrats to Moyes and the lads for a great very unexpected season.
I never thought we would make CL but happy to be in the Europa league even though it will mean "Spursdays"


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 May 2021)

dan_bo said:


> Congrats to Aguerooo from a Manc Red. What a player.


Yeah +1 on that from another red ... great way to finish up


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2021)

Slick said:


> I'm not overly confident about who will come through tonight either and reckon you boys are only around 60/40 slight favourites but only if they are up for the challenge.



It's all about the first goal, which is true of a lot of games but we've already a deficit and if we end up having to chase it even harder I think we'll be in big trouble. If we were already 2 down I think we'd be finished.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 May 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Congrats to Moyes and the lads for a great very unexpected season.
> I never thought we would make CL but happy to be in the Europa league even though it will mean "Spursdays"


The Europa League can be a bit of a poison challis without a strong squad, loads of extra games to fit in. Still, onwards and upwards.

What the hell is this Europa Conference thing? I hadn't heard about it till last week when someone on an online column said Spurs looked like being in the Conference next season. I honestly honestly thought they were taking the piss, referring to the old name for England's fifth tier.


----------



## Slick (24 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> It's all about the first goal, which is true of a lot of games but we've already a deficit and if we end up having to chase it even harder I think we'll be in big trouble. If we were already 2 down I think we'd be finished.


I'm looking forward to it which is easy to say when it isn't your team. Hopefully a good game which is exactly what I'm expecting.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 May 2021)

Congratulations to @Stephenite on winning the Cyclechat fantasy football league.
I'll start another league next season if people are interested.?


----------



## Slick (24 May 2021)

AndyRM said:


> It's all about the first goal, which is true of a lot of games but we've already a deficit and if we end up having to chase it even harder I think we'll be in big trouble. If we were already 2 down I think we'd be finished.


I take it back, I haven't seen much of Kilmarnock this season and now I know why. I really thought that your signings would have been enough to keep you up.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 May 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Congrats to Moyes and the lads for a great very unexpected season.
> I never thought we would make CL but happy to be in the Europa league even though it will mean "Spursdays"


Yep, great to watch too


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2021)

Slick said:


> I take it back, I haven't seen much of Kilmarnock this season and now I know why. I really thought that your signings would have been enough to keep you up.



Lafferty and maybe Rossi get pass marks from me in terms of recent signings. 

Gutted doesn't even come close right now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 May 2021)

Watching 'The United Way', pretty good. Happy birthday Eric!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 May 2021)

Apparently Liverpool finished 3rd

pretty good compared how they were looking earlier this year

I mean - CLEARLY then should be top - but 'yea Gods' they were rubbish early on!!!


----------



## Seevio (25 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently Liverpool finished 3rd
> 
> pretty good compared how they were looking earlier this year
> 
> I mean - CLEARLY then should be top - but 'yea Gods' they were rubbish early on!!!


Liverpool were top after the first third of the season. If that was rubbish I look forward to learning some new words when you describe the second third.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 May 2021)

dan_bo said:


> Congrats to Aguerooo from a Manc Red. What a player.


What a way to finish! To stay on the bench by choice, come on with 25 minutes to go, equal Wayne Rooney's longstanding record of 183 goals for one club, then score again! And both goals absolute beauties. Beat that for a finale!


----------



## Stephenite (25 May 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Congratulations to @Stephenite on winning the Cyclechat fantasy football league.
> I'll start another league next season if people are interested.?


Yes, thanks. I am the god of football.

Seriously, though, i can't recommend Fantasy Football enough. Great entertainment. For fans that love the game it will open your eyes and broaden your mind.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> What a way to finish! To stay on the bench by choice, come on with 25 minutes to go, equal Wayne Rooney's longstanding record of 183 goals for one club, then score again! And both goals absolute beauties. Beat that for a finale!


Yes.......as an LFC fan I take my hat off to him. A nice guy and what a player.


----------



## pjd57 (25 May 2021)

25/05/1967


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 May 2021)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 590507
> 
> 
> 25/05/1967


I remember it well. Watched the game and then rushed down the park for a kick around before it closed for the night.


----------



## PaulB (25 May 2021)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 590507
> 
> 
> 25/05/1967


What a team! I remember watching that game intently and think it was about the second game we'd ever seen broadcast live on the telly as football just wasn't shown live in those days. All our school were behind the hoops that night and we were all made up Celtic won.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 May 2021)

PaulB said:


> What a team! I remember watching that game intently and think it was about the second game we'd ever seen broadcast live on the telly as football just wasn't shown live in those days. All our school were behind the hoops that night and we were all made up Celtic won.


All we till the mid sixties was the FA Cup Final and England v Scotland. West Ham v TSV Munich in the Cup Winners Cup final was the first European final to be shown live in 1965. Even the World Cup games were only on live TV from '66 on.

In many ways though it made the games more special. Although it's great to have plenty of matches to watch now FA Cup and European finals don't empty the streets like they used to.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 May 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> What a way to finish! To stay on the bench by choice, come on with 25 minutes to go, equal Wayne Rooney's longstanding record of 183 goals for one club, then score again! And both goals absolute beauties. Beat that for a finale!



Drogba - CL Final 2012 - wins penalty shootout with his final kick for the club?

(Spoiled things by coming back a season or so later.)


----------



## AndyRM (26 May 2021)

As finals go the 2005 Champions League would get my vote.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 May 2021)

1-0 Villareal!! Anyone watching?


----------



## vickster (26 May 2021)

Oops...


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2021)

Torpedoed by the Yellow Submarine…


----------



## postman (26 May 2021)

Manchester were tripe.But I do feel for young Rashford he is not playing in his right position.


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/chelseayouth/status/1397672754133016581


----------



## PaulB (27 May 2021)

Congratulations to record-breakers, Manchester United. The only team to be knocked out of the Champions league , Europa league and European super league all in the same season!


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 May 2021)

PaulB said:


> Congratulations to record-breakers, Manchester United. The only team to be knocked out of the Champions league , Europa league and European super league all in the same season!


I wish they'd had the decency to get knocked out in the ninety minutes and not drag the match on most of the night. I work in a newsagents and I was praying for a goal in normal time to end the game because I knew what I'd face in the morning if it over ran - delayed printing while the papers waited for the result, a late delivery, paperboys having to rush off to school and me having to cover five rounds.

And sure enough, that's what happened 

Thank heaven we don't open Sundays because the publishers have said they'll run over even if the game finishes on time, who knows by how long if it drags on.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (28 May 2021)

vickster said:


> Woot the mighty Sutton have been promoted to the EFL for the first time
> Sutton United 3-0 Hartlepool United: U's win National League title and promotion to English Football League
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57125216








Sutton Sal on Twitter: "To celebrate the long-awaited return of fans to our lovely home (plus we miiiight just have a little something extra to celebrate if things go well) I've made some @Vanarama @TheVanaramaNL biscuits to share with my @suttonunited friends this afternoon. I've missed you 💛🤎 (1/25) https://t.co/FUHDnDCUW7" / Twitter


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2021)

Tough match tonight - not overly optimistic.

Got some fizz in just in case we pull off a surprise win.

Gin available to drown sorrows if needed.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 May 2021)

Well done Brentford in getting in to the Premier League.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well done Brentford in getting in to the Premier League.


Seventy four years since they were last in the top flight. I wonder how many supporters they have left who were around back then?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2021)

I heard tonight's final is on You Tube. Is this true?🤔

I've found this,but will they be showing the actual game,or is this just for the pre match waffle?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well done Brentford in getting in to the Premier League.


Good for them! I'm just glad they didn't feck it up again.🧐

Swansea have had their turn in the top flight and Fulham who Brentford are replacing shouldn't have won last year's final and to be honest,they were crap in the top flight.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I heard tonight's final is on You Tube. Is this true?🤔
> 
> I've found this,but will they be showing the actual game,or is this just for the pre match waffle?




Yes, it's on you tube.

CTID!


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2021)

It's on the BT Sport YouTube channel.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnO3QQY5Jwo


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 May 2021)

I'm watching the BT YouTube feed of the CL final from this balcony with quite a special backdrop, plus a fridge full of beer. I really am a jammy git at times. 






Enjoy the game everyone. 👍


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'm watching the BT YouTube feed of the CL final from this balcony with quite a special backdrop, plus a fridge full of beer. I really am a jammy git at times.
> View attachment 591168
> 
> 
> Enjoy the game everyone. 👍


Where is that? I'd say Morcambe.🤔


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Where is that? I'd say Morcambe.🤔


Right corner of the world, well spotted, it's actually Barrow in Furness. As with most places it somehow looks better when the sunlight shines.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2021)

Havertz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Havertz xxxxxxxxx


Outplayed and outfought 'em. Reece James is playing out of his skin. Need to keep it up 2nd half. Get giroud on sooner rather than later


----------



## postman (29 May 2021)

You read it here first.Reece James will be questioned at Heathrow Airport tonight,why has he got sterling in his back pocket.


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2021)

Chelsea do it again…


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2021)

..and deservedly so.


----------



## postman (29 May 2021)

What a magnificent game,well done both teams.Kyle Walker did not deserve to be on the losing side what a performance from Chelsea.


----------



## postman (29 May 2021)

Anybody seen John Terry yet.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2021)

Utterly brilliant result. Getting hammered tonight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2021)

postman said:


> well done both teams


I don't know about both teams Postie. An old football cliche,but i don't think Man City turned up.🤔


----------



## postman (29 May 2021)

Magnificent I even forgive them for 1970 Cup Final win,what a great game.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't know about both teams Postie. An old football cliche,but i don't think Man City turned up.🤔



Outplayed Accy - 3 times in a row we have beaten them doesn't lie.


----------



## postman (29 May 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Utterly brilliant result. Getting hammered tonight.


Weird just before the game I opened my first of three bottles of London Pride,and I thought I wonder if ,and guess what they did.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (29 May 2021)

N'Golo Kante........What a player, deservedly man of the match, world class, bossed the game tonight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2021)

Best wishes to fellow Lancashire clubs Blackpool and Morecambe who play on Sunday and Monday in their respective play off finals!


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

I didn't watch the final.......wasn't well so went to bed.
Various reports tell me that Pep made a BIG error in only playing one main mid fielder and he was over run........ anyone got thoughts on that ?
An 'observation'. ........at first I was delighted the the final was 2 English teams** but it seemed to take the edge off it as I like to see 2 nations represented.
** not sure how many of the 22 were actually English.


----------



## Slick (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I didn't watch the final.......wasn't well so went to bed.
> Various reports tell me that Pep made a BIG error in only playing one main mid fielder and he was over run........ anyone got thoughts on that ?
> An 'observation'. ........at first I was delighted the the final was 2 English teams** but it seemed to take the edge off it as I like to see 2 nations represented.
> ** not sure how many of the 22 were actually English.


Really enjoyable match and regardless of Pep's team choice, I reckon it was more about what Chelsea did than what city didn't.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I didn't watch the final.......wasn't well so went to bed.
> Various reports tell me that Pep made a BIG error in only playing one main mid fielder and he was over run........ anyone got thoughts on that ?
> An 'observation'. ........at first I was delighted the the final was 2 English teams** but it seemed to take the edge off it as I like to see 2 nations represented.
> ** not sure how many of the 22 were actually English.



Chelsea were superb - rock solid defence and lightning fast counter attacking completely nullified City's overtly attack orientated set up.

Brilliant match to watch too.

For some unbiased praise of Chelsea visit Blue Moon and read how their fans reacted to the Chelsea performance.

Dead chuffed today - 4th major European trophy in 9 years, 2 x CL and 2 x EL.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea were superb - rock solid defence and lightning fast counter attacking completely nullified City's overtly attack orientated set up.
> 
> Brilliant match to watch too.
> 
> ...


For some reason it seems to be all Chelsea fans that think it was a great game......not read many City fans that feel that way


----------



## Stephenite (30 May 2021)

A good game from a neutrals perspective.

I always enjoy a good battle between a winger and a fullback.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2021)

Not a bad haul in 18 years:


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2021)

Who was the last English manager to win the European Cup/Champions League? Anyone know?


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2021)

Gotta be a Scouser, Joe Fagin?


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 May 2021)

PaulB said:


> Who was the last English manager to win the European Cup/Champions League? Anyone know?


Yep that’s a tough one to find an answer too ! Can think of two Scotsman though


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Best wishes to fellow Lancashire clubs Blackpool and Morecambe who play on Sunday and Monday in their respective play off finals!


Both clubs promoted!!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57216464

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57224523


----------



## Proto (1 Jun 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> If they do not quit their premier leagues, will the other premier clubs have to rearrange their fixtures to accommodate the 'big six' super league schedule.
> 
> Money and greed is going to kill football at the top level. If this happens maybe it's time to consider going to watch Sutton Coldfield Town FC.



It would be Boldmere St Michaels for me


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jun 2021)

I was surprised to turn on the radio earlier to hear that Ancelotti was on his way back to Real Madrid. 

6 managers in 5 years for Everton too, that's not good going. Who next I wonder; Howe, Santo, Lennon maybe?


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I was surprised to turn on the radio earlier to hear that Ancelotti was on his way back to Real Madrid.
> 
> 6 managers in 5 years for Everton too, that's not good going. Who next I wonder; Howe, Santo, Lennon maybe?


Moyes apparently


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jun 2021)

The stupidity of the so called astute businessmen who run football clubs has no limits. Tottenham sacked the manager who took them to the final of the Champion's League, hired a has been who has been given the boot from every English club he has managed (By Chelsea twice) and left a train wreck behind in each case. The new guy gets the sack after eighteen months because the players are sick to death of him, as has been the case in his previous jobs, and what are Spurs trying to do now?

Yup, re-hire the manager they sacked eighteen months ago with a big compensation payout and probably have to pay his present club a kings ransom to get him out of his contract. You'd laugh at a shoeshine boy who ran his business like that.


----------



## PaulB (2 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I was surprised to turn on the radio earlier to hear that Ancelotti was on his way back to Real Madrid.
> 
> 6 managers in 5 years for Everton too, that's not good going. Who next I wonder; Howe, Santo, Lennon maybe?


Steven Gerrard? What?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Moyes apparently


Moyes has apparently got a three year deal from West Ham on the table which he just has to sign.I hope he won't consider the Everton job as he is doing a cracking job for the Hammers at the moment but you never know.
Jamie Carragher reckons Rafael Benítez would be a good fit for the job.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2021)

Steven Gerrard has been mentioned too which would be Ummm errr controversial!


----------



## PaulB (2 Jun 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Moyes has apparently got a three year deal from West Ham on the table which he just has to sign.I hope he won't consider the Everton job as he is doing a cracking job for the Hammers at the moment but you never know.
> Jamie Carragher reckons Rafael Benítez would be a good fit for the job.


Rafa still has a house on the Squirrel and his daughters both have Scouse accents and love the place.


----------



## PaulB (2 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Steven Gerrard has been mentioned too which would be Ummm errr controversial!


Not really. He'd get to go back and live where his family are from and he'd get Premier management experience before com...sorry, going to where we know he's ultimately heading.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2021)

Ok
I’d be quite happy to see Arteta go to Everton and Arsenal get someone else/more experienced


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> Steven Gerrard? What?



I did think he might be an option. But as @vickster said, controversial. Would the fans take to him?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

Ancelotti had a great run with Everton.
It lasted maybe 4 weeks through September/October..
Can't see Gerrard there for many reasons.
Moyes? Why would he give up WestHaaam for that.
Arteta?....if the deal was right I could see it.
Interesting for sure.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Jun 2021)

Is there anyone here who enjoys fantasy football and interested in joining a league for the European Championships?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Jun 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Is there anyone here who enjoys fantasy football and interested in joining a league for the European Championships?


Count me in.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2021)

I'd be up for that.


----------



## Stephenite (5 Jun 2021)

Fantasy Euro 2020

Click on the link for the invitation  to the Cyclechat league - Bikes For Goalposts

https://gaming.uefa.com/en/uefaeuro...200200047006F0061006C0070006F007300740073/ste jen

Alternatively, set your team up here - https://gaming.uefa.com/en/uefaeuro2020fantasyfootball/overview - and join the league using the following code -
24DEOFR205

...and good luck!


----------



## gavgav (6 Jun 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Is there anyone here who enjoys fantasy football and interested in joining a league for the European Championships?


I’m in


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2021)

So am I. Nice one @Stephenite


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (6 Jun 2021)

I know this will sound a daft question but how do you play fantasy football. I would like to have a go but does anyone have a link or spend the time to explain the rules please.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I know this will sound a daft question but how do you play fantasy football. I would like to have a go but does anyone have a link or spend the time to explain the rules please.



It varies between different set ups, but these are the rules for this one:

https://gaming.uefa.com/en/uefaeuro2020fantasyfootball/info/EURO.FANTASY.RULES/0


----------



## Stephenite (6 Jun 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I know this will sound a daft question but how do you play fantasy football. I would like to have a go but does anyone have a link or spend the time to explain the rules please.


It's not a daft question at all.

Basically, it goes like this:

Choose a squad of 15 players.
2 Goalies
5 Defenders
5 Midfielders
3 Forwards
You have £100m to spend - and players typically go for £4m to £12m according to ability.
You can choose a maximum of 3 players from any one real life club (or national team).
You choose a captain who earns double points.

Points are scored in the Euro 2020 game thus:







Each game round choose your starting 11 and four subs, including keeper.
You can make transfers between game rounds, if you like. Over a certain number you will be deducted points.
The winner is the person with most points.

Fantasy Euro 2020 is different to Fantasy Premier League in that you can make substitutions during the game round. This is to do with the games in each round being played over several days. Also, at the end of the group phase you get to choose your team (your 15 players) anew - in preparation for the knockout phase.

Hope this intro helps.

The first step is to pick your squad of 15 from the 24 nations in the competition. 

Start here https://gaming.uefa.com/en/uefaeuro2020fantasyfootball/my-team


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jun 2021)

4K Euros coverage on iPlayer, so watching in the kitchen, nice. Come on Turkey


----------



## Chislenko (11 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> 4K Euros coverage on iPlayer, so watching in the kitchen, nice. Come on Turkey



I don't have a kitchen 😊


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I don't have a kitchen 😊


Gone back to HD, looks weird on iPlayer. You need a kitchen


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> 4K Euros coverage on iPlayer, so watching in the kitchen, nice. Come on Turkey


Very good game and Italy look like a team to watch.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Jun 2021)

Pleasantly surprised by tonight's game.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jun 2021)

Agree, better from Italy than I expected but 7th v 29th (Turkey) in FIFA world rankings so no upset. Got my eye on Denmark for some reason as an 'upset' team.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Jun 2021)

Nadal v Djoko was a thriller


----------



## PaulB (12 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I don't have a kitchen 😊


Talking of kitchens, my Psychiatrist reckons that's at the root of my physiological problem.

If you'll forgive me a moment of indulgence; when I was a little boy, we had the opposite problem to you. We had TWO kitchens so I grew up never knowing where my next meal would come from.


Eye thenk yew, ahm ear all week!


----------



## Poacher (12 Jun 2021)

Can the standard of commentary get any worse?
"And Wales have a corner kick in the last minute of the game!"
Actually a throw-in 15 metres from the Switzerland goal line.
As anyone could see who was watching the game, even with half an eye on a 15" screen, let alone both eyes on 49". Strewth!


----------



## Chislenko (12 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Can the standard of commentary get any worse?
> "And Wales have a corner kick in the last minute of the game!"
> Actually a throw-in 15 metres from the Switzerland goal line.
> As anyone could see who was watching the game, even with half an eye on a 15" screen, let alone both eyes on 49". Strewth!



To be honest I only ever watch Wales on S4c.

Commentary is far better and of course our qualifier games are always available without having to line the Sky pockets.

Always found it disturbing in the British Isles that England games are protected as free to air but the rest of the British teams have to pay should they wish to watch.

Hardly inclusive!!


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2021)

Not looking at all good for Christian Eriksen!


----------



## PaulB (12 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Not looking at all good for Christian Erikssen!


It looks very grim. You could see him jogging towards his team mate about to take the throw in and he just went forward and collapsed. The seriousness of it was immediately apparent due to the players going straight to him but when they formed a ring around him and you could see the medic doing CPR on him, grown men in the stands openly crying, the enormity of it all hit home.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2021)

Latest is he‘s in hospital and stabilisEd


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2021)

That was horrific, just awful. Why did the TV cameras zoom in on his wife?


----------



## gavgav (12 Jun 2021)

Absolutely shocking to see that happen. From what was a very desperate situation, to what sounds an initially positive outcome, credit must go to the amazing medical staff involved.


----------



## Beebo (12 Jun 2021)

Nice phrase to sum up today. 
“Sport is the most important of the least important things”


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Didn't take long to spot the first union jack being flown by England fans. WHEN will they ever learn the difference between UK and England? 
Anyway, c'mon Croatia!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Didn't take long to spot the first union jack being flown by England fans. WHEN will they ever learn the difference between UK and England?
> Anyway, c'mon Croatia!


That's so our cousins in Northern Ireland can feel 'part of it'. Anyway,stop being such a nit picking Scottish chap!🧐 When the last World Cup was on 3 years ago we had the misfortune to have another Scottish chap down our pub who kept making silly comments when we were watching the England matches on the telly. Our patience with him expired when he turned up for the England v Croatia semi-final wearing a Celtic jersey!!  When the final whistle blew,he started singing Irish Republican songs. That was it! At least 4 pints were poured over his head!!


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's so our cousins in Northern Ireland can feel 'part of it'. Anyway,stop being such a nit picking Scottish chap!🧐 When the last World Cup was on 3 years ago we had the misfortune to have another Scottish chap down our pub who kept making silly comments when we were watching the England matches on the telly. Our patience with him expired when he turned up for the England v Croatia semi-final wearing a Celtic jersey!!  When the final whistle blew,he started singing Irish Republican songs. That was it! At least 4 pints were poured over his head!!


I wouldn't have wasted my beer.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jun 2021)

Rotten game so far.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Rotten game so far.


Yeah not a classic


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jun 2021)

BBC pundits watching a different game.


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's so our cousins in Northern Ireland can feel 'part of it'. Anyway,stop being such a nit picking Scottish chap!🧐 When the last World Cup was on 3 years ago we had the misfortune to have another Scottish chap down our pub who kept making silly comments when we were watching the England matches on the telly. Our patience with him expired when he turned up for the England v Croatia semi-final wearing a Celtic jersey!!  When the final whistle blew,he started singing Irish Republican songs. That was it! At least 4 pints were poured over his head!!


Wearing a Celtic top has little to do with Scotland, as proven by his choice of songs.
Anyway, the union jack thing is not nit picking. Why oh why would anyone fly a flag at a football match when the flag actually represents one of your group rivals as much as yourselves? They just don't get it. Slightly annoying to us other UK nations, but you can't educate them. I can guarantee that NO Scotland fan would ever fly a union jack at a match involving Scotland, yet the flag represents us as much as it does England. What is wrong with the England flag when you are representing England, and only England?


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Rotten game so far.


Especially the first 25 minutes, I was getting quite worried!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> What is wrong with the England flag when you are representing England, and only England?


I saw the union flag you're on about. It had a picture of the Queen on it. Maybe they just liked the flag and thought it appropriate to wave it. Besides, our union flag winds such a Krankie Sturgeon up. That ain't a bad thing i'd say!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Especially the first 25 minutes, I was getting quite worried!


Nice avatar


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe they just liked the flag and thought it appropriate to wave it.


I rest my case, re not being able to educate them.


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Jun 2021)

Looks like i haven't missed anything if the game is that shite, that we're already on to flags...


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Nice avatar


It may change as the tournament progresses .
Liking your's too!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> I rest my case, re not being able to educate them.


Nobody needs educating. It's just a football game. Get over it...as they say.


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Noooooooo!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2021)

"Rule Britannia"!!!  🧐


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nobody needs educating. It's just a football game. Get over it...as they say.


Don't worry, I'm well over it. In fact, I was never into it. This game doesn't involve my country, but I don't understand why people supporting another nation are waving part of my nation's flag.


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Jun 2021)

Watched most of the second half. Not a classic. Considering how tame the Croatian attack was, England's tactics seemed quite negative really, lots of holding up and passing back. Perhaps they gave Croatia too much respect. Either way, a win nevertheless...


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jun 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Watched most of the second half. Not a classic. Considering how tame the Croatian attack was, England's tactics seemed quite negative really, lots of holding up and passing back. Perhaps they gave Croatia too much respect. Either way, a win nevertheless...


That will do, seen Croatia playing better tbh, but not great in those last two friendlies. Good start


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

Seriously, did anyone really expect a classic?
England have never won an opening game.
Croatia is a top team.
Temperature was sooo high.
England imo did very well to win.
Try giving them some credit.


----------



## matticus (13 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> I can guarantee that NO Scotland fan would ever fly a union jack at a match involving Scotland


Even the ones that fly Union Flags when they're at home?


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Seriously, did anyone really expect a classic?
> England have never won an opening game.
> Croatia is a top team.
> Temperature was sooo high.
> ...


England were amazing. A class act. Pickford was a wall between the posts and the defence immovable objects. Favourites for the tournament by far. Lucky to get 1-25 at the bookies...


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Even the ones that fly Union Flags when they're at home?


Absolutely! Contrary to what some of Sturgeon's supporters might say, it IS possible to be fiercely patriotic to Scotland, and a supporter of the union too. A thread for the dark place though, I think .


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Don't worry, I'm well over it. In fact, I was never into it. This game doesn't involve my country, but I don't understand why people supporting another nation are waving part of my nation's flag.


Because it came attached to the England part of it. 

I am happy we don't have that problem with my country.


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/15260862/euro-2020-fan-football-fall-stand-wembley-england-croatia/


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2021)

A poor, poor game between England and Croatia, it hasn't really been a great tournament so far but it's early days I suppose. 

Croatia are my 'second' European team. They've had some great players over the years and I love their kits. The hashtag one from Euro 2016 was a belter, and their 'away' kit this year is amazing.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/15260862/euro-2020-fan-football-fall-stand-wembley-england-croatia/



That's not good news, I hope the chap is OK.

Describing Sterling's goal as 'a screamer' is laughable. He took it well, but that's exactly the kind of hyperbole which gets England fans believing the hype. They're a decent side, and I think Southgate is a good manager, but ranking them at 4th in the world is daft. But then the Coca-Cola rankings are anyway.


----------



## PaulB (13 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Absolutely! Contrary to what some of Sturgeon's supporters might say, it IS possible to be fiercely patriotic to Scotland, and a supporter of the union too. A thread for the dark place though, I think .


I'll never forget the latter stages of Euro 96 because I - an Englishman - was working in Edinburgh so I saw the total difference in the way the game was perceived in England and in Scotland.

I was heavily interested in the tournament to the extent that I went to two games in the early stages and took my son to the Germany V Russia match in Manchester (played the day after the IRA bomb attack in that city). Then I went up to Scotland!

The atmosphere surrounding the tournament was totally different up there. Scotland had already been eliminated but England were still involved. In fact, as we all know, England made the semis where they met Germany. My colleagues (three Americans, two Dutch, one Dane and one German) were excited about the prospects of this semi so selected lucky me to get the beers for the game which we would enjoy in my room of our hotel (very posh it was, too!) 

I went to an ASDA store on the outskirts of Auld Reekie and saw they were proudly displaying 15 of the flags of the nations involved. Yes, I did write 15. And there was a lucky draw where, if you bought a case of Carlsberg, you were given a ticket for the main prize to be drawn on the occasion of the trophy presentation. The first prize being the award of the 15 (fifteen) shirts of _all _the competing nations. Wow, all 15! I don't have to tell you which flag or nation's shirt was absent from all the interest, do I? The person behind the counter who served me was wearing a Brazil shirt and he stated that England wouldn't be taking any further part in the competition after tonight so I couldn't help informing him that his team (Brazil - number 10, obviously) didn't even qualify for Euro 96! 

After England's defeat and elimination, our multi-national group retired to a pub opposite the hotel and as an English speaker, I was sent to the bar to organise drinks. A woman, on hearing my accent, burst out with a massive laugh in my direction and she loudly declared, 'We beat you, sonny!" with a very Edinburgh accent. I asked her who exactly "we" was and she stated that, "Anyone who beats the English is 'we' tae us!" 

Everyone I know likes the Scots and we always want them (and Wales and Ireland) to win any and every competition they are in but the non-English don't feel the same towards us. We've accepted this and just get on with it.


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> I'll never forget the latter stages of Euro 96 because I - an Englishman - was working in Edinburgh so I saw the total difference in the way the game was perceived in England and in Scotland.
> 
> I was heavily interested in the tournament to the extent that I went to two games in the early stages and took my son to the Germany V Russia match in Manchester (played the day after the IRA bomb attack in that city). Then I went up to Scotland!
> 
> ...


I don't doubt your experience but it is just one experience, albeit a very negative one but it does not represent me or my feelings towards the whole thing.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2021)

Is John Stones Eric Dire in disguise?


----------



## PaulB (13 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> I don't doubt your experience but it is just one experience, albeit a very negative one but it does not represent me or my feelings towards the whole thing.


I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2021)

3 more points than Eurovision.


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> 3 more points than Eurovision.


Let’s see if Scotland can add any to the U.K. total points tally


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Let’s see if Scotland can add any to the U.K. total points tally


Your emoji suggests you don't think we can. I'm reasonably confident if we get a false start tomorrow, we will more than make up for it in the easier fixture on Friday.


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> Your emoji suggests you don't think we can. I'm reasonably confident if we get a false start tomorrow, we will more than make up for it in the easier fixture on Friday.


Against Croatia?


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Against Croatia?


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> I'm glad to hear it.


Except on Friday of course. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2021)

I’ve no idea who’s playing when 👍


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> I’ve no idea who’s playing when 👍


See you all Friday. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> See you all Friday. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


I'll be the one in the fountain. Old school.


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> I'll be the one in the fountain. Old school.


Bring us back a goalpost .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jun 2021)

It's just typical that we qualify for a finals where we have home advantage and there's no fans allowed (or next to no fans)


----------



## shep (13 Jun 2021)

I've never come across a Scottish person who would cheer for England in a football match, and nor should they.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2021)

The  Most Jocks are so petty when it comes to our sporting rivalries. Unlike us English who don't have a problem with their flag being flown in our country.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/today-is-lancashire-day-and-st-andrews-day.269434/

I even put myself down as British,rather then English on the census form completed earlier this year. I wonder how many from Scotland did? 🤔


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> I've never come across a Scottish person who would cheer for England in a football match, and nor should they.


But most English people will be cheering for Scotland. We've got Robbo playing for the Jocks and he's their captain so of course we'll be cheering for them. Mainly to not get injured playing in a sideshow game of course, but cheering all the same.


----------



## shep (14 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> But most English people will be cheering for Scotland. We've got Robbo playing for the Jocks and he's their captain so of course we'll be cheering for them. Mainly to not get injured playing in a sideshow game of course, but cheering all the same.


Will they?

On Friday.


----------



## shep (14 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> The  Most Jocks are so petty when it comes to our sporting rivalries. Unlike us English who don't have a problem with their flag being flown in our country.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/today-is-lancashire-day-and-st-andrews-day.269434/
> 
> I even put myself down as British,rather then English on the census form completed earlier this year. I wonder how many from Scotland did? 🤔


I don't, I'm English. 

As people from Scotland are Scottish.


----------



## shep (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> What is wrong with the England flag when you are representing England, and only England?


Stick a George Cross up outside your house in England people think you're a racist, Union Jack's at football I don't know either?

Too lazy to find a George Cross maybe or just liked the Queen one, not Freddie no.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> Will they?
> 
> On Friday.


I'm thinking something more....immediate. Like this avvy.


----------



## shep (14 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> I'm thinking something more....immediate. Like tonight.


I see, 
I would favour a draw as it helps England's cause.


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> It's just typical that we qualify for a finals where we have home advantage and there's no fans allowed (or next to no fans)



*Euro 2020: Croatia captain Luka Modric says home crowds give England unfair advantage - BBC Sport*
https://www.bbc.co.uk › sport › football


(there are 22,500 allowed in Wembley - that's quite a lot of people! You could certainly hear actual songs during the match coverage.)


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> Then I went up to Scotland!
> 
> The atmosphere surrounding the tournament was totally different up there. Scotland had already been eliminated but


they had already made a significant contribution to the tournament.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evnXFu744uY


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jun 2021)

Gascgoine had unbelievable talent, that was a cracking goal and that’s coming from Scotsman. Trying to think back , was this before his knee injury ?? Also did Burley no miss a penalty as well that game ? Can’t remember exactly.

as for this tournament, not watched any of the games thus far. A lot of optimism that we can possibly get something out of this tournament , lack of crowds I think maybe an advantage. However I’m also a realist , we did well to qualify . However we are miles away from being anything but average.


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Gascgoine had unbelievable talent, that was a cracking goal and that’s coming from Scotsman. Trying to think back , was this before his knee injury ?? Also did Burley no miss a penalty as well that game ? Can’t remember exactly


Just checked - the knee injury started with his "ill-judged" tackle in the 1991 cup final game. (But I think it got worse over the years, with ops and things. Not sure.) You can google the pen miss yourself ;-)


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Didn't take long to spot the first union jack being flown by England fans. WHEN will they ever learn the difference between UK and England?
> Anyway, c'mon Croatia!



To be honest it is one of the most noticeable elements of this tournament. Usually in th


matticus said:


> *Euro 2020: Croatia captain Luka Modric says home crowds give England unfair advantage - BBC Sport*
> https://www.bbc.co.uk › sport › football
> 
> 
> (there are 22,500 allowed in Wembley - that's quite a lot of people! You could certainly hear actual songs during the match coverage.)




Have to say I agree with Modric here, not just in the case of England but also other "big" teams who have home advantage.

Whilst we, Wales, have to travel to Baku and Rome a few teams are blessed with not having to leave their "back yard"

Whilst I didn't harbour any thoughts that we would replicate our 2016 exploits at this tournament it would be nice if all the teams competing were starting on a level playing field.

But I guess in UEFA speak the only language they understand is which countries offer the most money, hence oil rich Azerbaijan getting so many top sporting events of late.


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Whilst I didn't harbour any thoughts that we would replicate our 2016 exploits at this tournament it would be nice if all the teams competing were starting on a level playing field.


At every Euros/World Cup just one* team had home advantage. The Olympics and most every "World" cup/championship in sport works the same way. You don't ask much, do you??

*OK, there have been a couple of "joint hosts" in recent times ...


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> At every Euros/World Cup just one* team had home advantage. The Olympics and most every "World" cup/championship in sport works the same way. You don't ask much, do you??
> 
> *OK, there have been a couple of "joint hosts" in recent times ...



Sorry, don't comprehend your point.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Sorry, don't comprehend your point.


They could have done it as a venue draw to be fair? Skopje for Eng v Sco anyone, maybe not.


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Sorry, don't comprehend your point.


tl/dr: home advantage is normal


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> they had already made a significant contribution to the tournament.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evnXFu744uY



At least things have improved a bit in the space of 25 years with regards the "sitting on the fence" union flag. In that clip, it's amazing how many union flags were being flown, presumably by England supporters, given that they had just scored! I would really love to ask them, at a Scotland v England match, just which team are you supporting? The flag represents both nations, as well as Northern Ireland, of course.
To me, it's akin to an Italian turning up at a football match against Spain (or any other EU member state) flying this:



So what team is someone flying this flag supporting? Same thing, (some) English people!!


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

Come on SCOTLAND! 




See what I mean; it just isnae right, folks!!!!!! It isn't the correct flag (despite the St. Andrew's cross being in there), unless you're representing Great Britain. When the team is playing under the banner of England, Scotland, Wales etc. then THAT is the country you represent, and ONLY that country.






Now that is sooooooo much better!


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

A variety of flags is very common at sports games with big crowds. Most folks have a variety of allegiances; to town, county, state, religion, nation, motherland, club etc etc. Throw in a bit of ironic humour, or ancient emnities.

If Union Flags are on show in the Czech game I'll be a bit surprised, but I won't yell at them for not reading the footy flag etiquette rules.
How _dare _they not buy the correct flag at the desk on the way in??


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> tl/dr: home advantage is normal



Home advantage is normal for one team. The remaining teams / supporters will then base themselves in that country.

As it stands now if a Swiss fan wants to see all three group games he / she travels to Baku, from Baku to Rome and then back to Baku. This also applies to the team whilst some teams instead of having to use the time traveling can use the time training / resting etc.

Quite apart from the massive expense it puts on the fans the teams faced with all this traveling are put at a disadvantage as less recovery time.

If the finals had been held in one country this disruption to the teams and expense for the fans would have been far less.

At the last tournament in France I covered just over 5,000 miles to take in all the games Wales were involved in. By two games the Swiss fans will already have beaten that.

So yes I think it is massively unfair but I am also mindful that UEFA never want another Greece / Portugal final as it affects the global TV audience from which they will make a load of coin!


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2021)

Take it up with UEFA


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Take it up with UEFA



Yeah, I'll complain to our local council that they no longer mow the grass verges at the same time!


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> The remaining teams / supporters will then base themselves in that country.


Not really practical in a pandemic, I suspect.


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Yeah, I'll complain to our local council that they no longer mow the grass verges at the same time!


Good stuff 
Take action rather than just whinging on a cycling forum


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Not really practical in a pandemic, I suspect.



The tournament format was arranged long before covid so that argument is neither here nor there.


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> The tournament format was arranged long before covid


yes it was, good point!
But I'm sure you'd agree that some teams would have various advantages in any scenario.

I take my hat off to the Welsh fans who negotiated the tricky pandemic regs to support their team in a country far-far-away.
(I await news on how many manage to attend every Welsh fixture ... )


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> it's amazing how many union flags were being flown, presumably by England supporters, given that they had just scored! I would really love to ask them, at a Scotland v England match, just which team are you supporting? The flag represents both nations, as well as Northern Ireland, of course.


If i went to an England match and had to wave a flag i wouldn't have a problem waving the union flag because i believe in the union of our 4 home nations.

Below is my three lions or three leopards as it's supposedly meant to be called flag.

This actual flag was flown in the second crusade when England fought 'Johnny foreigner' in the holy lands!!🧐

The flag is 870 years old,hence the slight wear and tear!


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> If i went to an England match and had to wave a flag i wouldn't have a problem waving the union flag because i believe in the union of our 4 home nations.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


>


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> If i went to an England match and had to wave a flag i wouldn't have a problem waving the union flag because i believe in the union of *our 4 home nations.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 593816



Wales is not represented on the Union Jack so only three of the home nations.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

What I always find funny is the way England go on about the Three Lions, even writing songs about it.

The actual flag they use is the one they claimed from Llewellyn ap Gruffudd, the last Prince of Wales after defeating in battle.

So they are actually playing with a Welsh Standard on their chest.






The standard of Llewellyn ap Gruffudd....look familiar?


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

No boo-ing of the opposition national anthem at Hampden.
Unlike the Croatian national anthem, yesterday .


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Chislenko said:


> What I always find funny is the way England go on about the Three Lions, even *writing songs* about it.
> 
> The actual flag they use is the one they claimed from Llewellyn ap Gruffudd, the last Prince of Wales after defeating in battle.
> 
> So they are actually playing with a Welsh Standard on their chest.


(Exactly how many *songs* are we talking about??)

You know how parents often take their kids' drawings to work and show them off, no matter how bad they are?


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> No boo-ing of the opposition national anthem at Hampden.
> Unlike the Croatian national anthem, yesterday .


I'm with you on that. Wait until the players have done something worth booing!
(although various coverage says that the boo-ing was drowned-out by cheering, so I'm happy to believe it was a minority - just as I'm sure it's only a minority of Scots that support _whoever-is-playing-England_ :-) )


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> - just as I'm sure it's only a minority of Scots that support _whoever-is-playing-England_ :-) )


. Nothing against England as a nation, or it's people, or even it's football team. No, it's just the breathtaking arrogance and entitlement of your media which makes most non English (not just us Scots) support ABE..


----------



## Cirrus (14 Jun 2021)

Now that was a goal to behold from the Czechs.....


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

Saving ourselves for the easier game on Friday... 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Pretty poor. Maybe should have had the subs on from the start and been much more clinical with the finishing of the few chances we got.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2021)

Cirrus said:


> Now that was a goal to behold from the Czechs.....



View: https://twitter.com/UtdOscarinho/status/1404445252530982915


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Saving ourselves for the easier game on Friday... 😄


Must win on friday now for Scotland, can't see it happening based on that performance.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> But most English people will be cheering for Scotland.



Which annoys the hell out of the Scots


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Saving ourselves for the easier game on Friday... 😄


I for one wish that BOTH teams could win.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Must win on friday now for Scotland, can't see it happening based on that performance.


My honest opinion is that we have no chance on Friday; and not much of a chance against Croatia either. 
As a member of the generation whose interest in international football peaked with the 1978 world cup in Argentina, my expectations of Scotland have always been low! Even against the "diddy teams", you know, the likes of Iran (1978), Costa Rica (1990), England (1996) etc..


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2021)

Anyone know how Scotland got on only I haven't czeched yet.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> Anyone know how Scotland got on only I haven't czeched yet.


Match report HERE.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Match report HERE.


Here's another one:


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty poor. *Maybe should have had the subs on from the start *and been much more clinical with the finishing of the few chances we got.



You’d probably have won then with 16 players on the pitch!


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

ianrauk said:


> View: https://twitter.com/UtdOscarinho/status/1404445252530982915



Even speaking as an ENG supporter, I applaud that goal.


----------



## PaulB (15 Jun 2021)

How the groundsmen became the real superstars of football, some getting more attention than the players and managers - and how the UK is the world's leading football pitch superpower!

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2021/jun/15/silicon-valley-of-turf-uk-perfect-football-pitch

A long read but some fascinating stuff here about how we went from weather-affected quagmires to bowling-green perfect surfaces on which to play the beautiful game.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jun 2021)

The 'big guns' on today, any surprises? Did Germany really finish bottom of the group in 2018 world cup? Still remember the 2-0 loss to S Korea, never seen a german side in such disarray... surely they will be back to their not-quite best? I don't think France will get it all their own way even though Euro favourites.
Portugal too, what a weird group.


----------



## vickster (15 Jun 2021)

Hungary to top the group


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> How the groundsmen became the real superstars of football, some getting more attention than the players and managers - and how the UK is the world's leading football pitch superpower!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2021/jun/15/silicon-valley-of-turf-uk-perfect-football-pitch
> 
> A long read but some fascinating stuff here about how we went from weather-affected quagmires to bowling-green perfect surfaces on which to play the beautiful game.


I can remember going to early season games in August and marveling at how green the pitch looked. It was the only time of the season that it was a carpet of grass, by February you'd be lucky to spot a single blade.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jun 2021)

"Jocks". Cool. Nice to see that. I know it's not that bad really in the grand scheme of things, but personally I hate it, along with "Taff", "Paddy" and "Mick".

I didn't think we played that badly, the first goal was a poor one to concede, but the Czech's second was amazing. Incredible technique. We didn't take our chances, which has too often been the story.

I'm looking forward to France v Germany tonight. I have French heritage, my girlfriend's mum is French, so I know which side I'll be on.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jun 2021)

I'll be cheering Wales on tomorrow, but I only live a couple of miles from the border mind


----------



## matticus (15 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll be *cheering Wales on *tomorrow, but I only live a couple of miles from the border mind


Me too. I've got no bloody choice - I got the Welsh in the office sweep 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jun 2021)

One thing I'd love to see is no more extra time, which is always a bit of a bore. If scores are level after 90 minutes straight to penalties, and none of this five each either. First one to miss is out.


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> One thing I'd love to see is no more extra time, which is always a bit of a bore. If scores are level after 90 minutes straight to penalties, and none of this five each either. First one to miss is out.


Blimey, we've only played one set of group matches! Still, this issue IS going to come up, so well done addressing it head-on:

I can't see your ideas getting any traction, sadly. Yes, the extra-time phase is (on average) a total waste of time; no player wants to make the mistake that loses the game. Missing a pen has become more forgiveable than that, in the bizarre world of footy pundit/fan logic.

I like the idea of sudden-death pens, bound to be a lot quicker. In fact I'd even make it PROPER sudden death; a coin-tosss to see who shoots first, then if you miss the VERY FIRST PEN, you is out. The other team doesn't need to score theirs, that just prolongs the tedium.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Jun 2021)

My solution to extra time/pens is for golden goal, but each team to have to remove one player every five minutes until it's one on one.


----------



## Spartak (16 Jun 2021)

Premier League fixtures for 21/22 released this morning....

First 4 games for Norwich 🔰 [ my team ] are Liverpool, Man. City, Leicester & Arsenal...


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2021)

Spartak said:


> Premier League fixtures for 21/22 released this morning....
> 
> First 4 games for Norwich 🔰 [ my team ] are Liverpool, Man. City, Leicester & Arsenal...


Good luck with that then, but glad to have you back 
We (MUFC) have got Leeds first, so tough start imo.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2021)

Spartak said:


> Premier League fixtures for 21/22 released this morning....
> 
> First 4 games for Norwich 🔰 [ my team ] are Liverpool, Man. City, Leicester & Arsenal...


Easy 12 points for the Canaries (my 2nd team) and sitting pretty atop the league.


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2021)

Russia scored first against Finland - that opens the group up nicely!

Wales-vs-Turkey could be a good/unpredictable game at 5pm, COME ON YOU REDS!


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Russia scored first against Finland - that opens the group up nicely!
> 
> Wales-vs-Turkey could be a good/unpredictable game at 5pm, COME ON YOU REDS!


Which reds? Both teams wear red.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Me too. I've got no bloody choice - I got the Welsh in the office sweep 🤦‍♀️


Couldn't you give them independence or partition the Union or summat? How embarrassing!


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Which reds? Both teams wear red.


Can't you work it out?

(And you do know that neither team can hear me, right??)


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Russia scored first against Finland - that opens the group up nicely!
> 
> Wales-vs-Turkey could be a good/unpredictable game at 5pm, COME ON YOU REDS!


+1 on that . Fancy them for this


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2021)

Keep extra time, but bring back Golden Goal to make it meaningful.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Keep extra time, but bring back Golden Goal to make it meaningful.


I seem to recall Golden Goal being a complete non event in most cases, with players so frightened of making an irrecoverable mistake they just played safe.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Jun 2021)

Great result for Wales, especially as this was virtually a home game for Turkey. Even Erdogan turned up to watch.

Hopefully four points will be enough to get them through from the group, because a match against Italy in Italy is going to be very tough.

We even did it with Bale, who was otherwise brilliant, missing that penalty.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jun 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Great result for Wales, especially as this was virtually a home game for Turkey. Even Erdogan turned up to watch.
> 
> Hopefully four points will be enough to get them through from the group, because a match against Italy in Italy is going to be very tough.
> 
> We even did it with Bale, who was otherwise brilliant, missing that penalty.


The format, as I understand it, makes it rather hard NOT to qualify unless you end up with one point or less. 

Personally, I'd like to see this tournament and the World Cup run as straight knock out competitions.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2021)

I remember when a pink Russian was a drink not a referee.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> The format, as I understand it, makes it rather hard NOT to qualify unless you end up with one point or less.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see this tournament and the World Cup run as straight knock out competitions.



Not a cat in Hell's chance. Big competitions are all about the money now, and more matches means more money.

TV, UEFA and FIFA need to make sure that the big money countries get more than one match.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2021)

Spartak said:


> Premier League fixtures for 21/22 released this morning....
> 
> First 4 games for Norwich 🔰 [ my team ] are Liverpool, Man. City, Leicester & Arsenal...


Oh dear.
Not the start you hoped for.
That could destroy almost any team


----------



## shep (17 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> The format, as I understand it, makes it rather hard NOT to qualify unless you end up with one point or less.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see this tournament and the World Cup run as straight knock out competitions.


Well 8 teams won't get out of the groups, which is a 3rd, so not that easy.

How poor would it be to drag all your fans half way across the World/Europe to watch them play 1 game?

At least all teams play 3 matches within roughly a week which is a good format In my opinion.


----------



## matticus (17 Jun 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Great result for Wales, especially as this was virtually a home game for Turkey. Even Erdogan turned up to watch.
> 
> Hopefully four points will be enough to get them through from the group, because a match against Italy in Italy is going to be very tough.
> 
> We even did it with Bale, who was otherwise brilliant, missing that penalty.


Indeedy. Really enjoyed watching the 2nd half - with a proper punch-up* thrown in too! Game of the tournament so far. (The kit colours really did my head in - why were Australia playing?!?)

Well done Bale, he was class throughout, every touch was quality (well almost every) and worked those last-minute corners perfectly. You could see on his face that he wasn't in the right mood for that penalty; ideally someone else should have taken it, but he took responsibility, "fair play" as I believe they say these days!

*as for the punch-up; credit to BBC for not even mentioning it post-match. I admit I was dying for more analysis, but they handled it correctly. As did the ref at the time; that could have been really nasty with multiple (pointless) red-cards.
Have the refs finally got the balance right in this tournament? :O !! They're penalising the nasty/dangerous challenges, but letting a lot of "robust" stuff go. Still winds me up seeing how much intimidation there is from players, but the refs have taken it in their stride so far.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> How poor would it be to drag all your fans half way across the World/Europe to watch them play 1 game?


Tough, that's how sport works.


----------



## shep (17 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Tough, that's how sport works.


Obviously not.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Me too. I've got no bloody choice - I got the Welsh in the office sweep 🤦‍♀️



I got France.  however Italy are awesome at present.


----------



## PaulB (17 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I seem to recall Golden Goal being a complete non event in most cases, with players so frightened of making an irrecoverable mistake they just played safe.


Liverpool won their third EUFA cup on a golden goal. The final was against the Spanish side, Alaves at the Westfallenstadion, Dortmund and the game was 4-4 after 90 minutes and then it went into extra time.

A lot of us were uncertain about the rumours we'd heard that this was going to be the way the EUFA cup could be won. There was confusion about it with some denying there was such a rule for this game but some were adamant it definitely was. It took a read of the notes in the match programme to inform us that it was going to be a golden goal thing which I don't think any of us had ever seen before. It was Gary Mavers the actor sitting/standing in the seat immediately in front of mine who told anyone in shouting distance this was to be the case and as he was playing Dr. Andrew Atwood in the TV series, Peak Practice at the time, everyone accepted what he was telling us as true.

So we settled in as best we could with that hanging over us particularly in this high-scoring, high-tempo game where literally anything could have occurred. In the second half of extra time, Liverpool got a free-kick on the edge of the Alaves penalty area and Gary McAllister whipped the ball in which was put into his own net by the unfortunate Geli. So that was it, game over, cup won but a few still thought we had a few minutes left to cling on, the concept of Golden Goal being so alien to most of us.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Jun 2021)

*'Tartan Army invasion: Scotland fans party through the night in London despite Met dispersal order as 20,000 descend on capital in defiance of pleas to stay way'*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-London-ahead-Scotlands-Euro-2020-clash.html

Oh dear,this can only end badly. Mind you,i went to Manchester when an estimated 100,000 Rangers fans 'invaded' in 2008 for the Europa League final. The superb atmosphere was something you just don't witness, watching Accrington Stanley!🧐


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh dear,this can only end badly. Mind you,i went to Manchester when an estimated 100,000 Rangers fans 'invaded' in 2008 for the Europa League final. The superb atmosphere was something you just don't witness, watching Accrington Stanley!🧐



Maybe you're not aware of the bit after the superb atmosphere... they trashed Manchester that day, the city centre suffered what the judge called "the worst night of violence and destruction suffered by Manchester city centre since the Blitz". 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_UEFA_Cup_Final_riots


----------



## matticus (18 Jun 2021)

Belgium-Denmark was entertaining for the neutral. The Danes lost despite a big "attempts on goal on target*" superiority. Even when they were 2-1 down, and BEL looked like they might score more, DEN never looked out of it, always posing threats.
Belgium looked capable of beating anyone, and it will be a shame if DEN go out at this stage.

*something I only realised recently; hitting the woodwork is classed as a NOT on target attempt in the official stats. I know some have strong feelings about this :P


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2021)

Noticed Eng play second place group F in knockouts, gulp! Fra Ger or Por, gulp again


----------



## matticus (18 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Noticed Eng play second place group F in knockouts, gulp! Fra Ger or Por, gulp again


Hey, don't rule out plucky Hungary yet!

If I've read this right, coming SECOND in Groupd might be better - we'd get the 2nd place from the Spain/Swede/Poland group.

All a gamble of course ...


----------



## matticus (18 Jun 2021)

So ... er ...

Anyone got Wembley tickets??


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

Nope.
Should be a nice slick pitch with all the rain!


----------



## matticus (18 Jun 2021)

Could be a proper "derby" type match - much as Southgate is talking "_stay focused, professional, just play each game as it comes_"


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Hey, don't rule out plucky Hungary yet!
> 
> If I've read this right, coming SECOND in Groupd might be better - we'd get the 2nd place from the Spain/Swede/Poland group.
> 
> All a gamble of course ...


Do you know when either of Those England matches might be?


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Hey, don't rule out plucky Hungary yet!
> 
> If I've read this right, coming SECOND in Groupd might be better - we'd get the 2nd place from the Spain/Swede/Poland group.
> 
> All a gamble of course ...


Should Cro and Sco win today, thats a big *should*, its a right old group of death


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2021)

Time to slip into something more appropriate ... my 2004 top worn to the Portugal Euros, happy memories of one of the main squares in Lisbon stuffed with thousands of England fans, electric atmosphere!


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2021)

A good first half.

Scotland look more likely to score at the moment, England are a bit slow and ponderous in the build up.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> A good first half.
> 
> Scotland look more likely to score at the moment, England are a bit slow and ponderous in the build up.


Kane looking laboured as last match, get him off, he's not right.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Noticed Eng play second place group F in knockouts, gulp! Fra Ger or Por, gulp again


Ehh; you've only played one game (at time of posting)! . There are 3 other teams any of whom can still win the group.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Ehh; you've only played one game (at time of posting)! . There are 3 other teams any of whom can still win the group.


Not impressed, but credit to Scotland. 4th in the world, nah.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Kane looking laboured as last match, get him off, he's not right.


He is a typical England "Talisman" player, rather like Rooney and Beckham. They somehow fail to deliver when it really matters and because the others look to them for inspiration and leadership a poor performance from them effects the whole team. I thought he should have gone off at half time.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not impressed, but credit to Scotland. 4th in the world, nah.


Aye, we were OK, but should really be beating these 3rd rate teams .


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> View attachment 594540


Maybe Nicola could get them a goal? I'd be proud of Scotland today, if they come out like that against Croatia, who knows?


----------



## Slick (18 Jun 2021)

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slick (18 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> *'Tartan Army invasion: Scotland fans party through the night in London despite Met dispersal order as 20,000 descend on capital in defiance of pleas to stay way'*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-London-ahead-Scotlands-Euro-2020-clash.html
> 
> Oh dear,this can only end badly. Mind you,i went to Manchester when an estimated 100,000 Rangers fans 'invaded' in 2008 for the Europa League final. The superb atmosphere was something you just don't witness, watching Accrington Stanley!🧐


Despite what some would have you believe, I was in the majority and had the time of our life. Opposing fans often came out just to witness the atmosphere generated at that time. I was at every away game of that campaign and loved every minute of it.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Jun 2021)

I was screaming at the telly "for f***s sake get the ball forward".This continous slow build up which England do just does my head in.
As the commentator said last night England don't concede a lot of goals but they don't score a lot neither.
I watch other teams(Countries) and they play with no fear and with flair.England on the other hand seem to see the ball as a hot potato and can't wait to get rid of it.
I don't know if it's the managers or what but imo England have in the most part always played this dull slow build up football.
I thought Scotland played well but not sure if they would be happy with a point.
Rant Over!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

Thank goodness I was tired last night. Game was so boring I switched off at half time and went to bed.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thank goodness I was tired last night. Game was so boring I switched off at half time and went to bed.



Strange, I thought it was a surprisingly open game, bordering on 'end to end'.

No shots on target for England (I think), and not many for Scotland, but both teams did have quite a lot of chances - in the context of international tournament fixtures which are often cautious stalemates.

Subbing Foden baffled me, he looked to be one of England's brightest players, albeit none of them shone.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jun 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Strange, I thought it was a surprisingly open game, bordering on 'end to end'.
> 
> No shots on target for England (I think), and not many for Scotland, but both teams did have quite a lot of chances - in the context of international tournament fixtures which are often cautious stalemates.
> 
> Subbing Foden baffled me, he looked to be one of England's brightest players, albeit none of them shone.


Agree with that, a tense and fascinating game. Like many I got it completely wrong and thought Eng would cruise to a win 
Hope Scotland get a result against Croatia next tuesday, they played really well yesterday.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Jun 2021)

Does anyone have an opinion on the best downloadable Euro 2020 wall chart for Excel?

Edit: Just downloaded the first one i came across on the goggle search . https://www.excely.com/football/uefa-euro-2021-schedule.shtml . It works. It's fine.

*EDIT*: Not working so well now. Asking for passwords.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Strange, I thought it was a surprisingly open game, bordering on 'end to end'.
> 
> No shots on target for England (I think), and not many for Scotland, but both teams did have quite a lot of chances - in the context of international tournament fixtures which are often cautious stalemates.
> 
> Subbing Foden baffled me, he looked to be one of England's brightest players, albeit none of them shone.


As you say "strange".
Maybe I was just too tired.
A few people texted/messaged me to say (i quote) "dire".
Nil nil against Scotland sounds poor to me.
Even Southgate said how poor England were.
As they say.....it wouldn't do for us to all be the same.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As you say "strange".
> Maybe I was just too tired.
> A few people texted/messaged me to say (i quote) "dire".
> Nil nil against Scotland sounds poor to me.
> ...


One if the ’conspiracy’ theories I’ve heard is that if England come second in their group, then they’ll have, potentially, an ‘easier’ opponent in their next game.
Quite how that works out is beyond me, plus England’s style of play (despite having the best bunch of young, talented players in their squad for a generation) - slow, slow, slow slow slow - isn’t going to trouble many teams who reach the last 16.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jun 2021)

Dayvo said:


> One if the ’conspiracy’ theories I’ve heard is that if England come second in their group, then they’ll have, potentially, an ‘easier’ opponent in their next game.
> Quite how that works out is beyond me, plus England’s style of play (despite having the best bunch of young, talented players in their squad for a generation) - slow, slow, slow slow slow - isn’t going to trouble many teams who reach the last 16.


Trying to come second in our group could be dangerous, although a draw with Czech does indeed swerve us past a group F 'biggy' but potentially into the path of Spain? Who knows at this point?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2021)

There's something up with Kane for sure. He just doesn't look right, he's either ill or knackered. I'd be amazed if he starts the next game, so I'd better adjust my fantasy football team.

Amazing reaction from Scotland after the Czech game. If we get out of this group everyone involved with the side will go down as absolute legends, and rightly so.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Maybe Nicola could get them a goal? I'd be proud of Scotland today, if they come out like that against Croatia, who knows?


Speaking as an Irishman with no axe to grind, that is the WRONG attitude. In Scotland's position they desperately needed the win, and a draw was not a good result. The Scots fell into the trap of regarding the England match as something more important than the competition itself (Something they've done in the past) and regard the draw as some sort of moral victory. Pumping themselves up because it's "The auld enemy" could have a negative effect against Croatia because that is their most important game in the group and a must win. It is not always easy to maintain that level of commitment two games running and they could well find themselves a bit flat against a useful side.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Speaking as an Irishman with no axe to grind, that is the WRONG attitude. In Scotland's position they desperately needed the win, and a draw was not a good result. The Scots fell into the trap of regarding the England match as something more important than the competition itself (Something they've done in the past) and regard the draw as some sort of moral victory. Pumping themselves up because it's "The auld enemy" could have a negative effect against Croatia because that is their most important game in the group and a must win. It is not always easy to maintain that level of commitment two games running and they could well find themselves a bit flat against a useful side.



A draw wasn't a good result? Seriously? Unless you mean for England, in which case I agree.

Steve Clarke is an exceptional manager, he'll have us well prepared and set up for Croatia.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Jun 2021)

@AndyRM I don't think it was a good result for Scotland.You played well and with a bit of luck you could have come away with three points but with one game to play you are bottom of the table playing against a good Croatia team who also need the points.


----------



## matticus (19 Jun 2021)

Hungary 1-0 up!

This could earn them an easy 2nd round match against the outsiders from Wembley.


----------



## matticus (19 Jun 2021)

Dayvo said:


> One if the ’conspiracy’ theories I’ve heard


Both teams will be content with the draw (although Eng expected to win).Eng are as good as through, and SCO still have a strong chance.
No-one predicted nil-nil. Conspiracy? ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> A draw wasn't a good result? Seriously? Unless you mean for England, in which case I agree.
> 
> Steve Clarke is an exceptional manager, he'll have us well prepared and set up for Croatia.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Both teams will be content with the draw (although Eng expected to win).Eng are as good as through, and SCO still have a strong chance.
> No-one predicted nil-nil. Conspiracy? ...


And no-one expected England to sit back and play dull football.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2021)

It must be in the tea leaves! 😳


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2021)

A draw wasn't too bad a result for England, one more point and they're through and the four they already have should be enough to get them there even if it's from third place. How you get your points does not matter a damn in the group stages, qualification is all that counts. Scotland HAVE to win their next match and coming away from a game they could have won while being stuck at the bottom on one point was not any sort of victory. To regard it as such shows limited ambition.


----------



## matticus (19 Jun 2021)

Dayvo said:


> And no-one expected England to sit back and play dull football.


True. Which would seem to support the conspiracy theory that I outlined ....


----------



## downesy (19 Jun 2021)

A brilliant rear guard effort from the weary Scots , withstanding a continuous onslaught of attacking and fearless wizardry from their English counterparts. Indeed Scotland were lucky to get nil such was the total control and attacking zeal, reminiscent of 1970s Brazil , Nichola sturgeon, James watt,James Clark Maxwell , bill shankley, lord Kelvin , Alexander Graham bell, lougie Baird , your boys took one hell of a beating, or not


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

downesy said:


> A brilliant rear guard effort from the weary Scots , withstanding a continuous onslaught of attacking and fearless wizardry from their English counterparts.


You’re either being extremely sarcastic  or were watching a completely different game


----------



## downesy (19 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> You’re either being extremely sarcastic  or were watching a completely different game


Have a guess


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jun 2021)

Great pic


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @AndyRM I don't think it was a good result for Scotland.You played well and with a bit of luck you could have come away with three points but with one game to play you are bottom of the table playing against a good Croatia team who also need the points.



Really? After we made a mess of things against the Czech's you don't think a draw was a good result? There are several better sides than us (IMO) who are facing being knocked out. 

Spain, for example, have apparently forgotten how to shoot.

I think we'll beat Croatia and I can see England losing to the Czech's.


----------



## Slick (20 Jun 2021)

In other news, St Johnstone have been awarded the freedom of the city of Perth after making history by becoming only the second team in Scotland outside the old firm, to do the Cup double in our illustrious history for their most successful season ever. Not my team or my celebration but you can't help but tip your hat in their direction and hope they are able to to turn that into league success next season. 👏👏👏


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2021)

Well done Wales, first home nation through to the knockout stages. Italy will have easier games than that.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jun 2021)

Hartlepool are back in the football league having defeated Torquay on penalties in a play off final . Torquay are aggrieved that two goals were ruled out for no logical reason in their view but a case of swings and roundabouts as they got there with an offside goal and very dodgy penalty against Notts County.


----------



## PaulB (21 Jun 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Hartlepool are back in the football league having defeated Torquay on penalties in a play off final . Torquay are aggrieved that two goals were ruled out for no logical reason in their view but a case of swings and roundabouts as they got there with an offside goal and very dodgy penalty against Notts County.


And their goalie did an Allison and scored a crucial goal for them!


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well done Wales, first home nation through to the knockout stages. Italy will have easier games than that.


Yup, v pleased for them.
(they almost had a narrow escape; if they had been tied with SWI on goals etc, then that red card would have pushed SWI above them! And a very debateable red card, at that ... )

Now that I've read the rules, a quick poll:

Who else knew that a group could be decided on a penalty shoot-out??


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Jun 2021)

Wee Billy Gilmour covid + so that`s that  . Oh well....... it was a good feeling whilst it lasted.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (21 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Wee Billy Gilmour covid + so that`s that  . Oh well....... it was a good feeling whilst it lasted.



Does that mean he'll miss the final?


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Yup, v pleased for them.
> (they almost had a narrow escape; if they had been tied with SWI on goals etc, then that red card would have pushed SWI above them! And a very debateable red card, at that ... )
> 
> Now that I've read the rules, a quick poll:
> ...


How does that work if the two teams are playing 3rd games at different venues?


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Does that mean he'll miss the final?


I'm prepared to bet you that he won't play in the final. Shall we say £5?


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Does that mean he'll miss the final?


It means at least he didn’t catch it from any of the English players as they never got close enough  .


----------



## Stephenite (21 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Does that mean he'll miss the final?


If it's ten days isolation then he could be back for the quarter final.


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> How does that work if the two teams are playing 3rd games at different venues?


A coin-toss instead (presumably in a leather-lined EUFA office?).

I think. You can check here (it's only 70 pages):
https://documents.uefa.com/v/u/WVKcnryVkASzztwJjPBcIw


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Wee Billy Gilmour covid + so that`s that  . Oh well....... it was a good feeling whilst it lasted.


The most Scottish thing ever.

Interestingly, if the team had been based in Scotland they would all have had to self-isolate due to the Scottish government rules


----------



## Stephenite (21 Jun 2021)

I've found a free fill-in-as-you-go Euro 2020 spreadsheet. If anyone is interested.

https://www.excel-templates.net/download/euro-2020-fixtures-template

It's working fine with Libre Office on my laptop. But as always, folks, be careful when downloading stuff.


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Wee Billy Gilmour covid + so that`s that  . Oh well....... it was a good feeling whilst it lasted.


Aww, the poor wee bairn 😢

Never mind: he inspired one of the best chants not to make prime-time TV. kalvin phillips was interviewed on the pitch, and the fans in the adjacent stand nearly drowned it out, singing:
"_Crap* Billy Gilmour! 
You're just a crap Billy Gilmour.
Crap Billy Giiiiilmoooour,
You're just a ..._
"... etc etc ...

Apparently Phillips took it in good spirit.

*EDIT: forgot to add - "Crap" is not the actual word they were singing.


----------



## Slick (21 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Wee Billy Gilmour covid + so that`s that  . Oh well....... it was a good feeling whilst it lasted.


Mm, not great but probably should be worse as somehow there's no close contacts. 

In true Scottish style, we will just need to do it the hard way and maybe Patterson will get a game now.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> Mm, not great but probably should be worse as somehow there's no close contacts.
> 
> In true Scottish style, we will just need to do it the hard way and maybe Patterson will get a game now.


We never ever make it easy . I’m hoping and praying we win tomorrow night.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Jun 2021)

Well done Denmark 🇩🇰 after what must have been such a tough week for them all. 

And that third goal was an absolute screamer! 😳


----------



## Slick (21 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> We never ever make it easy . I’m hoping and praying we win tomorrow night.


Tough gig but you never know, and having all our best players available would just be so unfair on the Croats. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Well done Denmark 🇩🇰 after what must have been such a tough week for them all.
> 
> And that third goal was an absolute screamer! 😳


The first was none too shoddy neither! Fantastic performance overall from the Danes - best I've seen so far.


----------



## matticus (22 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Well done Denmark 🇩🇰 after what must have been such a tough week for them all.
> 
> And that third goal was an absolute screamer! 😳


Ho Yes! Tense night though, with any team going home from the group at different stages, just 1 goal from doom 
Really it was just nice to see a team _trying to win_. I've watched too many sides meekly accepting 1-0 defeats.


It's all worked out as I hoped:


matticus said:


> Belgium-Denmark was entertaining for the neutral. The Danes lost despite a big "attempts on goal on target" superiority. Even when they were 2-1 down, and BEL looked like they might score more, DEN never looked out of it, always posing threats.
> Belgium looked capable of beating anyone, and *it will be a shame if DEN go out at this stage.*



(but please note, they should never have taken Yugoslavia's place in the '92 tournament ... )


----------



## matticus (22 Jun 2021)

So, ENG/SCO try to catch-up with Wales tonight. I'm a lot more excited about watching the jocks, beacuse they have something to play for (and to be fair tend to produce a good game!)

Can someone less lazy than me outline who our two teams can get in the next round? That would make tonight more interesting! 💋


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2021)

"Oh wilting flower of Scotchland"!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2021)

So,it's a 'home' match next Tuesday at 5 o clock versus.....?🤔


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> So,it's a 'home' match next Tuesday at 5 o clock versus.....?🤔


A more exciting team probably.

(Although Saka was a shining light tonight, he stood out in what I thought was aother mediocre team performance).


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> So,it's a 'home' match next Tuesday at 5 o clock versus.....?🤔


One of 4 teams
Well hopefully only one of them


----------



## Seevio (22 Jun 2021)

Cracking goal by Modric.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> A more exciting team probably.


'Excitement' doesn't always win tournaments!


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> A more exciting team probably.
> 
> (Although Saka was a shining light tonight, he stood out in what I thought was aother mediocre team performance).


Agree, Saka was class. That was a lovely cross by Grealish for the goal. We have got no end of options for the next (big) game


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2021)

Lack of tournament experience cost us. Ah well, bring on the World Cup.

Shame that either Denmark or Wales will be going home.

France, Germany or Portugal for England next. Good luck with that...


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> "Oh wilting flower of Scotchland"!


If only we could play your mob every week. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Spartak (23 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> France, Germany or Portugal for England next. Good luck with that...



If and its a big IF Hungary beat Germany & France beat Portugal then Hungary would finish 2nd & play England....


----------



## matticus (23 Jun 2021)

If Germany played poorly, but scored 7 points in their group, the fans would be quietly ecstatic.


----------



## vickster (23 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> If only we could play your mob every week. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


But Scotland didn’t win. 0-0 draws don’t win tournaments (nor I doubt do only 1-0, but time will tell on that one)


----------



## vickster (23 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> If Germany played poorly, but scored 7 points in their group, the fans would be quietly ecstatic.


Germany can’t reach 7 points though, they can only win the group, if France lose and Portugal don’t beat them handsomely


----------



## BrumJim (23 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> So,it's a 'home' match next Tuesday at 5 o clock versus.....?🤔


What was the result? I think I fell asleep in the second half.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2021)

BrumJim said:


> What was the result? I think I fell asleep in the second half.


I listened to it on an old radio on the medium wave frequency (or was it long wave?🤔) for that 1970's retro effect. Luckily for me the crackling, 'whooooo'(ing) and the volume going up and down on its own kept me awake!


----------



## matticus (23 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> But Scotland didn’t win. 0-0 draws don’t win tournaments (nor I doubt do only *1-0*, but time will tell on that one)


Actually Portugal very nearly managed exactly that! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Euro_2016_Final#Route_to_the_final

(1-0 in the final, after extra time)


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jun 2021)

Sums up Scotland's night 


View: https://youtu.be/KfOVsvxIo3M


----------



## Stephenite (23 Jun 2021)

It's going to be auf wiedersehen, at the moment.

Now we just want to France to triompher de Portugal. 

Edit: And we'll be eating gulasj for dinner Tuesday evening.

Groan...


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2021)

So,we play our old football foes Deutchland next Tuesday. I'm happy with this. If we'd played Portugal or France instead and gone out i'd have thought shoot,we didn't get the chance of revenge for the Euro 1996 semi final,not forgetting the Italia '90 semi final... and as someone old enough to remember,that cock up against West Germany in Mexico 51 years ago. Well now we have. It's going to be one hell of a game! This is what football is supposed to be about. Not hiding from those you fear,but taking them on! The big question is!!.......can i get all my daily chores done to make it to my local pub for the 5 o clock kick off?


----------



## jowwy (24 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> So,we play our old football foes Deutchland next Tuesday. I'm happy with this. If we'd played Portugal or France instead and gone out i'd have thought shoot,we didn't get the chance of revenge for the Euro 1996 semi final,not forgetting the Italia '90 semi final... and as someone old enough to remember,that cock up against West Germany in Mexico 51 years ago. Well now we have. It's going to be one hell of a game! This is what football is supposed to be about. Not hiding from those you fear,but taking them on! The big question is!!.......can i get all my daily chores done to make it to my local pub for the 5 o clock kick off?


who gives you the list of daily chores??? surely as an adult you can decide what chores get done, when they get done and what time you feel like finishing to go to the pub??


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2021)

Saddened to see the “anyone but England” attitude of some of my fellow Scots today. And as someone with a genuine affinity with Germany, having seriously considered holidaying there in ‘93, I find it a little patronising to myself and my German amigos on our big day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> who gives you the list of daily chores??? surely as an adult you can decide what chores get done, when they get done and what time you feel like finishing to go to the pub??


I give them to myself. Self discipline is a necessity!!🧐 Most aren't major tasks. They are simple daily things like shaving,dog walking,dusting,putting my beer bottles in the recycling bin,replying to posts and emails,daily shopping etc etc.


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2021)

Just get up an hour earlier...or do them when you get back from the pub (if that lot really takes all day) 
(let the dust settle for another day, it's a far more satisfying task if there's more dust to annihilate / redistribute)


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2021)

This welcome rule change was way overdue -

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ls-rule-in-club-competitions-from-next-season


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Just get up an hour earlier...or do them when you get back from the pub (if that lot really takes all day)
> (let the dust settle for another day, it's a far more satisfying task if there's more dust to annihilate / redistribute)


I have various get up times. For the last few days I've risen around 7.30 to 8.00. Today I got up at 1.10 pm. I hope I'm not that late next Tuesday!! 🤔


----------



## matticus (24 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> This welcome rule change was way overdue -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ls-rule-in-club-competitions-from-next-season


I dunno ... although I admit i've watched diddly euro club football in recent years!
I love the idea of reducing draws, without using extra time / pens. The best games in the Euro groups have been where both sides want/need a win.
But I do see their points, and it's a thorny issue. :scratcheschin


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> I dunno ... although I admit i've watched diddly euro club football in recent years!
> I love the idea of reducing draws, without using extra time / pens. The best games in the Euro groups have been where both sides want/need a win.
> But I do see their points, and it's a thorny issue. :scratcheschin


The rule was introduced in 1965 and it was understandable as to why. As the article explains, playing abroad was a much more problamatic thing than it is now, and before the backpass rule and changes to the offside law (Which used to be that two players plus the goalkeeper had to be goalside of the last player when the ball was played to him) have made it much harder for an away team to "Park the bus" and kill the game. I think the change was long overdue.

In fact I'd go further - ninety minutes and straight to penalties (Though this may be influenced by the fact that I work in a newsagents and extra time on an 8pm kick off mean late printing of the papers, all the delivery boys having to go to school before we get them and me being stuck with five paper rounds to do).


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2021)

Drove past a pub earlier in Edinburgh earlier which had a sign originally saying "Watch Scotland win the Euros here" it's been kept up but modified to say "Watch Scotland not in the Euros here" which greatly amused me and everyone else in the car.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2021)

Scotland - the only country whose players do a lap of disgrace.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> And as someone with a genuine affinity with Germany, having seriously considered holidaying there in ‘93,


I can trump that. My grandma (on my dad's side) came with her parents to Blackburn Lancs from 'the fatherland' as a 4 year old in 1904,when her dad was a much needed 'Tackler' in the local cotton mills. A Tackler is/was a engineer/mechanic who fixed the looms,for those who don't know. She never mentioned her homeland,most likely because of the 2 world wars,but my dad told me she had cousins in Germany who'd fought and probably died in world war one.


----------



## PaulB (25 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> This welcome rule change was way overdue -
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ls-rule-in-club-competitions-from-next-season


Well the Italians started that one thousands of years ago always boasting about stuff. Julius Ceasar I believe it was. 'We killed 50,000 in the Gallic wars.' only to be corrected by Crassus who reminded him there were only about 25,000 of their enemies on the battlefield. 'Ah, you forget, away Gauls count double in Europe!' 

It's no wonder they stabbed him.


----------



## matticus (25 Jun 2021)

< I can't believe I haven't heard that before ... >


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2021)

Come on Wales! What's going on


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Come on Wales! What's going on


Denmark are better?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Denmark are better?


They are.
I was shouting for Wales but gave them little chance.
Red for Harry Wilson....... NEVER!!!!


----------



## carpiste (26 Jun 2021)

Just got back from a 27 mile ride to see the 3rd goal, followed by the sending off and then the 4th goal!
Mrs C said they were really badly beaten but, to be fair, they did really well to get where they did.... certainly out-did Scotland!


----------



## postman (26 Jun 2021)

For Welsh cyclists only.What is the difference between an egg and Denmark.You can beat an egg but you can't beat Denmark.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2021)

I made sure I was back from the ride before 5pm, expecting a close one.


----------



## Slick (26 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just got back from a 27 mile ride to see the 3rd goal, followed by the sending off and then the 4th goal!
> Mrs C said they were really badly beaten but, to be fair, they did really well to get where they did.... *certainly out-did Scotland!*


Certainly quite an achievement.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jun 2021)

Oh dear! I know that feeling ....


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2021)

An even (and entertaining) game until the sending off. I still enjoyed it after too, neither side held back.

Absolutely the right decision for de Ligt to go; I'm not sure why the ref needed VAR to help out, it was so obvious.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Jun 2021)

Is that Phil Jones' sister in that picture?


----------



## Spartak (27 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> An even (and entertaining) game until the sending off. I still enjoyed it after too, neither side held back.
> 
> Absolutely the right decision for de Ligt to go; I'm not sure why the ref needed VAR to help out, it was so obvious.



Fair play to the Czech Republic they certainly took advantage of the extra man... ⚽⚽


----------



## Poacher (27 Jun 2021)

Wouldn't want to be the ref in the Belgium v Portugal game - Ronaldo has already thrown himself on the floor clutching his face after an innocuous challenge.

Hurrah! Belgium has just taken a well deserved lead!


----------



## Slick (27 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Wouldn't want to be the ref in the Belgium v Portugal game - Ronaldo has already thrown himself on the floor clutching his face after an innocuous challenge.
> 
> Hurrah! Belgium has just taken a well deserved lead!


Poor game for the neutrals but it was a cracking goal.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (27 Jun 2021)

Great win by the Czech Republic, I was cheering them on from the sofa ⚽⚽


----------



## Seevio (27 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> Poor game for the neutrals but it was a cracking goal.


I only watched the second half and maybe it was the goal forcing Portugal to attack, but I thought it was a great game.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/Oldfirmfacts1/status/1409208592482410505


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

Wales got to the same stage as england……..both out in the last 16


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2021)

When did England get knocked out? Don‘t think they’ve actually played yet


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> When did England get knocked out? Don‘t think they’ve actually played yet


everyone likes to make a prediction and this is mine..........


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2021)

And yet you support an English not Welsh team


----------



## matticus (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Wales got to the same stage as england……..both out in the last 16


Perhaps if you aimed a little higher than simply matching England? Just a thought ... x


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Perhaps if you aimed a little higher than simply matching England? Just a thought ... x


like we did in 2016 in the last euro's you mean.....not bad for a country with less than 700,000 adults of professional football playing age


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2021)

Sounds plenty to have a squad of 26


----------



## matticus (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> not bad for a country with less than 700,000 adults of professional football playing age


oh here we go ... 

Hey, I just quoted what you wrote. England are your yardstick. You wrote it, not me - stand by your words!


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> oh here we go ...
> 
> Hey, I just quoted what you wrote. England are your yardstick. You wrote it, not me - stand by your words!


of course they are, they are our neighbouring country, where most of our players play.....so yes they are our yardstick, i got no issue with that


----------



## matticus (28 Jun 2021)

The thing is, England don't think they're in a Home Nations Hundred Years War - they just play Scotland and Wales when FIFA/UEFA happen to plan things that way. England don't care that Scotland went out, and they aren't cheering that Wales are out.
Isn't the difference interesting?


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> The thing is, England don't think they're in a Home Nations Hundred Years War - they just play Scotland and Wales when FIFA/UEFA happen to plan things that way. England don't care that Scotland went out, and they aren't cheering that Wales are out.
> Isn't the difference interesting?


but they are cheering cause wales and scotland are out.........not everyone just sits on CC all day, some of us different types of social media and the english are loving the fact wales got knocked out to denmark and bragging cause scotland lost in the group stages, you just choose not to see it

and by the way, i support an english football team, so i have zero issues with watching england get through to as many stages as they can, so i can see players from my club excelling at international level.......

and of you think england didn't care about wales/scotland, then why did the bbc keep showing the gazza goal of 96' over and over and over and over and over again and showing mc'allisters peno miss constantly


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> The thing is, England don't think they're in a Home Nations Hundred Years War - they just play Scotland and Wales when FIFA/UEFA happen to plan things that way. England don't care that Scotland went out, and they aren't cheering that Wales are out.
> Isn't the difference interesting?


I think most English fans actively want to see the other home nations to do well. From what I've experienced and witnessed in the last week, English fans in general were certainly very sad to see Wales go out, and we root for Scotland more than someone might imagine if their only lens is say, the Sun, or the Daily Record. The animosity generally goes the one way, although I can see some of the reasoning behind it... the red top media don't really help with how they frame things. Your average England fan doesn't want to see Wales or Scotland do badly, although naturally we'd probably not wish them to do quite so well against us.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Wouldn't want to be the ref in the Belgium v Portugal game - Ronaldo has already thrown himself on the floor clutching his face after an innocuous challenge.
> 
> Hurrah! Belgium has just taken a well deserved lead!



All footballers are trying to con the ref, at every level; Ronaldo is hardly an exception.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> *I think most English fans actively want to see the other home nations to do well*. From what I've experienced and witnessed in the last week, English fans in general were certainly very sad to see Wales go out, and we root for Scotland more than someone might imagine if their only lens is say, the Sun, or the Daily Record. The animosity generally goes the one way, although I can see some of the reasoning behind it... the red top media don't really help with how they frame things. Your average England fan doesn't want to see Wales or Scotland do badly, although naturally we'd probably not wish them to do quite so well against us.


what absolute bollox........did you not see the run up to the scotland game on the bbc, i think there was 300 million repeats of the gazza goal in the first hour before the game


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> what absolute bollox........did you not see the run up to the scotland game on the bbc, i think there was 300 million repeats of the gazza goal in the first hour before the game


That's not the same thing is it. That's not "_the English wanting to see the Scots do badly"_. That's the media hyping up the rivalry, which was exactly my point. And I'm not a fan of it either as an England supporter, because we usually cock things up anyway so we really don't benefit in any way from the media hyping. 

You said earlier that you see a lot of anti-Welsh sentiment on social media, but on the contrary I overwhelmingly saw a lot of very, very supportive sentiment toward the Welsh team and supporters. So maybe it depends on where you're looking, and what you're looking for? 
If I may, you can often come across as quite an abrasive guy who seems to actively like getting into internet arguments, and you're (as we see on this thread) keen on a bit of hubris, so maybe you naturally find people turning on you when you're on social media, football fora, Twitter or whatever? I'm not sure, but I can assure you that I've never met another England supporter who wishes ill on Scotland or Wales.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> That's not the same thing is it. That's not "_the English wanting to see the Scots do badly"_. That's the media hyping up the rivalry, which was exactly my point. And I'm not a fan of it either as an England supporter, because we usually cock things up anyway so we really don't benefit in any way from the media hyping.
> 
> You said earlier that you see a lot of anti-Welsh sentiment on social media, but on the contrary I overwhelmingly saw a lot of very, very supportive sentiment toward the Welsh team and supporters. So maybe it depends on where you're looking, and what you're looking for?
> If I may, you can often come across as quite an abrasive guy who seems to actively like getting into internet arguments, and you're (as we see on this thread) keen on a bit of hubris, so maybe you naturally find people turning on you when you're on social media, football fora, Twitter or whatever? I'm not sure, but I can assure you that I've never met another England supporter who wishes ill on Scotland or Wales.


blah blah blah....you come across as this, you come across as that, another load of tosh. you don't know me, so please don't judge me.....you just make yourself look a fool


----------



## matticus (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> what absolute bollox........did you not see the run up to the scotland game on the bbc, i think there was 300 million repeats of the gazza goal in the first hour before the game


It was a very good goal :-) I think any fan of the Beautiful Game would agree. (And many would say it was the finest Euros goal by a British player.)

So of course they would show it before a repeat of the fixture between the same two teams. I've no idea why it winds you up so much.


----------



## matticus (28 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> All footballers are trying to con the ref, at every level; Ronaldo is hardly an exception.


Of course they do (well OK, *I* never did, but I'll exclude that from the evidence, just to be polite); but oddly we mainly notice Ronaldo doing it raaaather a lot. Perhaps just a coincidence, he is a fine fellow.

Shame he's out of the tournament.


----------



## shep (28 Jun 2021)

Plenty of England fans I know were glad Scotland didn't get out of the group stages so got to agree with Jowwy on that one.

When it comes to Football, it's a mutual dislike of each other as far as I can see.

Let's see how many Scottish are rooting for England Tomorrow.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Of course they do (well OK, *I* never did, but I'll exclude that from the evidence, just to be polite); but oddly we mainly notice Ronaldo doing it raaaather a lot. Perhaps just a coincidence, he is a fine fellow.
> 
> Shame he's out of the tournament.


When Ronaldo played in the EPL he got kicked black and blue every game and just got up and got on with it. I doubt it is any different now in Italy, so you can hardly blame him if he takes the odd dive.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> It was a very good goal :-) I think any fan of the Beautiful Game would agree. (And many would say it was the finest Euros goal by a British player.)
> 
> So of course they would show it before a repeat of the fixture between the same two teams. I've no idea why it winds you up so much.


it doesnt wind me up, but too say that all england fans were hoping wales and scotland would get through is absolute bollox of the highest degree


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> so you can hardly blame him *if he takes the odd dive*.


Indeed, just like Gordon Ramsey likes an _occasional swear_, or like Sachin Tendulkar liked hitting _the odd boundary_. Or that Jowlrry _occasionally_ comes across as a _wee bit_ baity or touchy.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> everyone likes to make a prediction and this is mine..........


Nah, we need to get to Wembley for 60,000 at semi's and final. Germany needs to be the game when we really 'click'


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> but they are cheering cause wales and scotland are out.........not everyone just sits on CC all day, some of us different types of social media and the english are loving the fact wales got knocked out to denmark and bragging cause scotland lost in the group stages, you just choose not to see it
> 
> and by the way, i support an english football team, so i have zero issues with watching england get through to as many stages as they can, so i can see players from my club excelling at international level.......
> 
> and of you think england didn't care about wales/scotland, then why did the bbc keep showing the gazza goal of 96' over and over and over and over and over again and showing mc'allisters peno miss constantly


Not me. Wanted Sco and Wal to go further


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> When Ronaldo played in the EPL he got kicked black and blue every game and just got up and got on with it. I doubt it is any different now in Italy, so you can hardly blame him if he takes the odd dive.



This. So much this.

And it's not like any England players ever dive or attempt to manipulate the referee.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2021)

Or Scottish ones, Welsh ones, Irish ones, French ones, German ones, Spanish ones, Italian ones, Dutch ones, Senegalese ones, Korean ones, Japanese ones, Nigerian ones, South African ones, Australian ones.... it's part of global game at all levels


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Or Scottish ones, Welsh ones, Irish ones, French ones, German ones, Spanish ones, Italian ones, Dutch ones, Senegalese ones, Korean ones, Japanese ones, Nigerian ones, South African ones, Australian ones.... it's part of global game at all levels



Exactly. Always has been, always will. Ronaldo seems to be a poster boy for it, in England at least, and I just don't get it. Because he winked at a camera once?


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Indeed, just like Gordon Ramsey likes an _occasional swear_, or like Sachin Tendulkar liked hitting _the odd boundary_. Or that Jowlrry _occasionally_ comes across as a _wee bit_ baity or touchy.


Especially when people get my user name wrong……i was banned for doing that once


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> This. So much this.
> 
> And it's not like any England players ever dive or attempt to manipulate the referee.


Rodney Marsh used to boast about how he'd trip over his own feet in the penalty area if someone tried to tackle him.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Especially when people get my user name wrong……i was banned for doing that once



Banned for getting your own username wrong?

Seems fair enough!


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Is that Phil Jones' sister in that picture?
> 
> View attachment 596107


More like Matt Le Tissier!


----------



## postman (28 Jun 2021)

Aged 71 and watched football since twelve years old,I cannot understand the fixation of using the keeper and passing back,and now Spain have just suffered a howler,why pass it back so far.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Aged 71 and watched football since twelve years old,I cannot understand the fixation of using the keeper and passing back,and now Spain have just suffered a howler,why pass it back so far.


Shocker by Simon!


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Shocker by Simon!


Is he Scottish?


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Aged 71 and watched football since twelve years old,I cannot understand the fixation of using the keeper and passing back,and now Spain have just suffered a howler,why pass it back so far.



Really? Because using the goalkeeper as an 'outfield' player has been a thing for a long time.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Aged 71 and watched football since twelve years old,I cannot understand the fixation of using the keeper and passing back,and now Spain have just suffered a howler,why pass it back so far.


You sure you have watched football since you was 12…..passing back to the keeper as always been a thing in the 40yrs ive been watching the beautiful game


----------



## Rocky (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> You sure you have watched football since you was 12…..passing back to the keeper as always been a thing in the 40yrs ive been watching the beautiful game


Don't forget that Postie was a goalkeeper back in his day for the GPO team. If anyone passed back to him, he kicked it straight back ..... returned to sender.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jun 2021)

The tippy tappy passing it amongst the defenders and goal keeper has got far more prevalent in recent years and no doubt England will serve up a bore fest of it tomorrow.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

Rocky said:


> Don't forget that Postie was a goalkeeper back in his day for the GPO team. If anyone passed back to him, he kicked it straight back ..... returned to sender.


I was a goal keeper too, until i broke my knee joint in two places


----------



## Rocky (28 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> I was a goal keeper too, until i broke my knee joint in two places


Ouch that sounds nasty.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2021)

Mike_P said:


> The tippy tappy passing it amongst the defenders and goal keeper has got far more prevalent in recent years and no doubt England will serve up a bore fest of it tomorrow.


If I remember correctly, and I’m sure Paul B will put me right, but Liverpool were reliant on that tactic back in the ‘70s, with Emelyn Hughes, Phil Thompson and Phil Neal taking it in turns to pass back to Ray Clemence. 
These four also played together for England and the same play happened at international level.
Other teams adopted this and it seemed to become the norm.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jun 2021)

Rocky said:


> Ouch that sounds nasty.


I did try and play on, but after a further 15mins the pain was too much………it took two xrays to find the breaks due to the amount of swelling around the joint. Never played again after that and was only 29……


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2021)

Dayvo said:


> If I remember correctly, and I’m sure Paul B will put me right, but Liverpool were reliant on that tactic back in the ‘70s, with Emelyn Hughes, Phil Thompson and Phil Neal taking it in turns to pass back to Ray Clemence.
> These four also played together for England and the same play happened at international level.
> Other teams adopted this and it seemed to become the norm.


Back then the keeper could pick the ball up from a back pass. Now they have to act as a sweeper too. The Italians had made an art of defensive football in the sixties, it was not uncommon to look at their league results and see virtually every game ending 1-0 or 0-0.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2021)

How much is he meant to be worth?


----------



## matticus (28 Jun 2021)

Can I be the first to congratulate Wales on matching Netherlands , POR AND France.
Fingers crossed that they can also match England tomorrow. They deserve it 👍


----------



## carpiste (28 Jun 2021)

Well I missed the first half of the first game but it was a treat, a real goal fest....
Then to top that the French were so cocky! Pogba doing his best to show his backside with his "smug dance" after his goal.
And then from 3-1 down the swiss just threw everything at them and got a very deserved win!
Brilliant show


----------



## matticus (29 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well I missed the first half of the first game but it was a treat, a real goal fest....
> Then to top that the French were so cocky! Pogba doing his best to show his backside with his "smug dance" after his goal.
> And then from 3-1 down the swiss just threw everything at them and got a very deserved win!
> Brilliant show


To be fair to Pogba he played a blinder, and scored a blinder. France won't score 3 times, and still lose, very often.
But the Swiss did deserve the win. Narrowly (I thought France deserved something from their Extra Time play!)

And well done the Spanish goalie for setting up another cracking match! I think Spain look very beatable, but they did make an effort to win, and are probably semis contenders.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jun 2021)

Have to say I'm amazed to come over here & see the thread taken over by parochial squabbling a day after the best game of football I think I've ever seen. (Confession time: I only saw the highlights.) France v Switzerland was absolutely stunning! T'other match were none too shoddy neither. What a fantastic advert for the beautiful game!

(Now looking forward to watching us grind out a nil nil then go out on pens.)


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Jun 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> Have to say I'm amazed to come over here & see the thread taken over by parochial squabbling a day after the best game of football I think I've ever seen. (Confession time: I only saw the highlights.) France v Switzerland was absolutely stunning! T'other match were none too shoddy neither. What a fantastic advert for the beautiful game!
> 
> (Now looking forward to watching us grind out a nil nil then go out on pens.)


Apologies @swee'pea99 for not talking about the football and getting involved in petty arguments where no one wins.
Yesterdays games were brilliant.i thought the Spain vs Croatia game could not have been bettered but then comes along France vs Switzerland.
I just hope that the England vs Germany is settled before penalties.I don't think i could cope with that.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2021)

Going right away from Euros......I see Rafa is about to be confirmed as Everton manager.
I have very mixed feelings.
One one hand it turns my stomach to think of him managing the Toffees.
On t'other hand they have done well to get him and he has every right to go there.
I wonder how much money they will give him to spend on new players.


----------



## CentralCommuter (29 Jun 2021)

I’m also looking forward to tonight’s game and genuinely want to see England win.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Going right away from Euros......I see Rafa is about to be confirmed as Everton manager.
> I have very mixed feelings.
> One one hand it turns my stomach to think of him managing the Toffees.
> On t'other hand they have done well to get him and he has every right to go there.
> I wonder how much money they will give him to spend on new players.


i'm ok with it...he will forever be a legend at anfield, that's what happens when you win the Champions league and number 5 for the club.

He deserves to be managing at a top club and has been dealt a bad hand recently with newcastle and in a way chelsea.


----------



## matticus (29 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> I really can't see us getting past the Jerries.


Nicely brought back on topic. 

When they've played well, they've been faaaaar superior to us; but this tournament - especially the past 3 days - has shown that anyone can be beaten. 
(you can get 30/1 on Harry Kane getting a shot on target today - I hope Jerry sees that and doesn't bother marking him!)


----------



## Poacher (29 Jun 2021)

Booing during the German anthem.
More and more every day I feel ashamed to be English.


----------



## vickster (29 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Booing during the German anthem.
> More and more every day I feel ashamed to be English.


Nothing new…have you never watched an international football match before? 
Not that it’s something to be admired obviously


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

It's very quiet on the site just now; where is everybody?


----------



## vickster (29 Jun 2021)

Not watching Scotland in the round of 16…


----------



## PaulB (29 Jun 2021)

I sincerely hope they haven't charged people to watch THAT! Pre-season friendlies are supposed to be goal-fests, not insomnia cures like this boring garbage. I know the team is dictated by the southern-bias of the press but come on. Is that the best England can do? Seriously?


----------



## Poacher (29 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Nothing new…have you never watched an international football match before?
> Not that it’s something to be admired obviously


Yes, back as far as 1969, when Jack Charlton scored from Bobby's corner, and Franny Lee got closer to the corner flag than the goal from a penalty. I also saw a small group of Portugal fans being pelted with beer cans. I found the behaviour of a section of England fans disgusting then, and it doesn't seem to have improved much since then; it's probably counter-productive and does our nation no favours.

Edit: not been to Wembley this century, though, not even for play-offs!
Don't attend matches at all, nowadays, just TV viewing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Engurland Engurland Engurlaaaand!!!


----------



## gbb (29 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Yes, back as far as 1969, when Jack Charlton scored from Bobby's corner, and Franny Lee got closer to the corner flag than the goal from a penalty. I also saw a small group of Portugal fans being pelted with beer cans. I found the behaviour of a section of England fans disgusting then, and it doesn't seem to have improved much since then; it's probably counter-productive and does our nation no favours.
> 
> Edit: not been to Wembley this century, though, not even for play-offs!
> Don't attend matches at all, nowadays, just TV viewing.


It's not a purely English thing, I remember taking my son who was then 11 or 12 to watch Villa play Trabzonspor...we were touring the ground outside and at one point came face to face with Turkish supporters who promptly showered us with spit . Being a pillock isnt solely an English thing.

I do wonder why some boo ?, its remarkably disrespectful, such a shame.


----------



## Poacher (29 Jun 2021)

Anyway, who do you fancy as next opponents?
Not feeling particularly threatened by either Sweden or Ukraine, but no room for complacency.


----------



## Chromatic (29 Jun 2021)

gbb said:


> It's not a purely English thing, I remember taking my son who was then 11 or 12 to watch Villa play Trabzonspor...we were touring the ground outside and at one point came face to face with Turkish supporters who promptly showered us with spit . Being a pillock isnt solely an English thing.
> 
> I do wonder why some boo ?, its remarkably disrespectful, such a shame.



Ask Leeds United supporters about Turkish fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Anyway, who do you fancy as next opponents?
> Not feeling particularly threatened by either Sweden or Ukraine, but no room for complacency.



Ukraine for me.

Sweden are a 'bogey team' to England.🧐


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Anyway, who do you fancy as next opponents?
> Not feeling particularly threatened by either Sweden or Ukraine, but no room for complacency.


I don't mind which one of them beats you!


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Anyway, who do you fancy as next opponents?
> Not feeling particularly threatened by either Sweden or Ukraine, but no room for complacency.


Either will do


----------



## matticus (29 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> I don't mind which one of them beats you!


Oi! This is an England Supporters thread, haven't you heard. Sling yer 'ook.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jun 2021)

gbb said:


> It's not a purely English thing, I remember taking my son who was then 11 or 12 to watch Villa play Trabzonspor...we were touring the ground outside and at one point came face to face with Turkish supporters who promptly showered us with spit . Being a pillock isnt solely an English thing.
> 
> I do wonder why some boo ?, its remarkably disrespectful, such a shame.


Football is a working class game and the working class are not worried about the odd bit of racist or xenophobic language. 

You may not like it, but that's how it is and has always been.


----------



## gbb (29 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Football is a working class game and the working class are not worried about the odd bit of racist or xenophobic language.
> 
> You may not like it, but that's how it is and has always been.


And as such, it's worth remembering, we're not all racists, even the working class.


----------



## shep (29 Jun 2021)

Well, never saw that coming!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Jun 2021)

Hey NACA is that away! =====>>>

Football discussion here please, not whether it's racist to be working class, or whether it's working class to throw racists at people, or people class to throw racism at working people. 

How about that Swedish knee breaker tackle!?! 😳 I could hardly watch the replay.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> I don't mind which one of them beats you!



"O flower of Scotchland when will we see, the mighty Engurland beat Ger man ee"!


----------



## shep (29 Jun 2021)

Rather face Ukraine.


----------



## Mike_P (29 Jun 2021)

Sweden Ukraine seems to becoming the Euros equivalent of stage 3 of TdF


----------



## shep (29 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> I’m also looking forward to tonight’s game and genuinely want to see England win.


Wish came true then. 👍


----------



## shep (29 Jun 2021)

gbb said:


> I do wonder why some boo ?, its remarkably disrespectful, such a shame.


That's out of order, we played the Blues one remembrance day Sunday and they whistled during the silence?


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> "O flower of Scotchland when will we see, the mighty Engurland beat Ger man ee"!


Yeh, ok; I'm getting mildly concerned now, but not overly so. There's still a few hurdles for you to jump before you've actually won anything! Anyway, I'm glad it's not the World Cup, and only the mickey mouse Euros..
C'mon Ukraine on Saturday .


----------



## shep (29 Jun 2021)

Ukraine it is then, bring it on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Yeh, ok; I'm getting mildly concerned now, but not overly so. There's still a few hurdles for you to jump before you've actually won anything! Anyway, I'm glad it's not the World Cup, and only the mickey mouse Euros..
> C'mon Ukraine on Saturday .


----------



## shep (29 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Yeh, ok; I'm getting mildly concerned now, but not overly so. There's still a few hurdles for you to jump before you've actually won anything! Anyway, I'm glad it's not the World Cup, and only the mickey mouse Euros..
> C'mon Ukraine on Saturday .


Win anything?
Who you kidding, tonight was enough for me.


----------



## Poacher (29 Jun 2021)

Good Lord! Do all footballers wear sports bras now?


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> anti English avatar.


It's not anti English - it's pro Ukrainian!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Good Lord! Do all footballers wear sports bras now?


Why,what's happened?🤔


----------



## Seevio (29 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> It's not anti English - it's pro Ukrainian!


Good job they beat Sweden then.


----------



## shep (29 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> It's not anti English - it's pro Ukrainian!


S**t and full of springs to mind, I call it banter myself.


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

Seevio said:


> Good job they beat Sweden then.


If they hadn't, I might have chosen to be pro Swedish. Being Scottish, and therefore having as much Ukrainian/Swedish ancestry as I have English, I can support whatever team I like. I have no English connections. Had Wales gone through, I would have supported them as I have Welsh relations. Other than that; Scottish through and through.


----------



## Poacher (29 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> "O flower of Scotchland when will we see, the mighty Engurland beat Ger man ee"!


"Flower of Scotland, why did you wilt?
Have you got no b******s under yer kilt?"



Sorry, the devil made me do it.


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Sorry, the devil made me do it


Careful now, I might choose to get all offended. On the other hand, I might just prefer to promote Ukraine on CC for the next 5 days .


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Am i right in saying Muller's miss was a moment when we all thought shoot,it's in and we lose again? When he broke through i thought "ffs,this is the end of our hopes". To see him shoot 2 feet wide ...i kind of knew we were going to win.


----------



## Badger_Boom (29 Jun 2021)

One page of this cobblers has reminded me why I’ve never had the slightest interest in football.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> cobblers


'The Cobblers' is the nickname of Northampton Town Football Club.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Jun 2021)

Timpsons: Cobblers to the Queen.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Jun 2021)

Saddened to see the “anyone but England” attitude of some of my fellow Scots today. And as someone with a genuine affinity with Ukraine having seriously considered holidaying there in ‘93, I find it a little patronising to myself and my Ukrainian amigos on our big day.


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Am i right in saying Muller's miss was a moment when we all thought shoot,it's in and we lose again?


My thoughts tended to be more along the lines of "Noooooo, FFS you useless German nobber, how could you miss that? Do you realise what you've done to every non English resident of the UK? Well, do you, punk? You've subjected us to at least another 5 days of our Anglo centric media bleating on about history being made. Something about stuff that happened 55 feckin years ago. How football is coming home, yawn feckin yawn. That "No-one can possibly stop us now". Do you know what will happen if they do actually go on to WIN this feckin tournament? Well, do you?" And that's the last I remember thinking before my size 10 boot went through the screen....


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> One page of this cobblers has reminded me why I’ve never had the slightest interest in football.


The clue is in the title of the thread.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Jun 2021)

Impressed by Gareth Southgate- his attitude, eloquence and humility are refreshing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Impressed by Gareth Southgate- his attitude, eloquence and humility are refreshing.


He's ok,but where's his waistcoat gone? 🤔


----------



## Poacher (30 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's ok,but where's his waistcoat gone? 🤔


Make sure you don't miss a shift at your retro shop job!


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

Puzzled.
Am old enough to remember when many football supporters were feared/reviled.
Now they seem to have a special pass/be embraced as luvvies by polite society.
Special privileges for the uefa elite and corporate sponsors while we proles have to follow rules and restrictions.
Was on the tube yesterday and of a bunch of england supporters only half were wearing masks, crowds of supporters in london celebrating with no distancing and the beeb fawning over them.


----------



## Venod (30 Jun 2021)

I don't mind football, but all this over the top reporting is just ridiculous, we have only got through to the next round.

The sporting headline of the day (Cav winning) never made the late night news bulletin.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

Venod said:


> I don't mind football, but all this over the top reporting is just ridiculous, we have only got through to the next round.
> 
> The sporting headline of the day (Cav winning) never made the late night news bulletin.


I can't help but think it is linked to football having been embraced by the middle and professional classes.
The england fans i encountered on the tube weren't badly behaved in general but clearly thought, with some justification, that they had a special pass from society.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

God help us if they win the corporate contest.
Fans will be farking each other in the streets while breakfast tv smiles indulgently.


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Poacher said:


> Good Lord! Do all footballers wear sports bras now?


I have to say, that was the shock of the night for me!


----------



## shep (30 Jun 2021)

I'm assuming you all know what they are?


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> I'm assuming you all know what they are?


Yes, I do


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> On the other hand, I might just prefer to promote Ukraine on CC for the next 5 days .


I look forward to this. I fear most of us "Brits" think it's a just a belicose basement of the Soviet Union, prone to infecting our sheep with radioactive clouds, so please enlighten us!

(Your promotion of Germany was pretty feeble, if I may be honest, despite the big speech.)


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> I'm assuming you all know what they are?


It’s an LGBTQ thing, yeah?


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

to be honest for the first 75mins the game was absolute shite.....kane was a not in the game, midfield were poor and only a good save from pickford from havertz kept england in the game....Muller missed a sitter at 1 nil and the rest well.....just the usual overhyped english bull


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> to be honest for the first 75mins the game was absolute shite.....kane was a not in the game, midfield were poor and only a good save from pickford from havertz kept england in the game....Muller missed a sitter at 1 nil and the rest well.....just the usual overhyped english bull


It’s nice to have some balance. It wasn’t as bad as you say but it definitely wasn’t as good as the press are reporting. 
We were never going to dominate for 90 mins and at times we are a bit negative, but it’s worked so far.


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> but it definitely wasn’t as good as the press are reporting.


This is becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy! "Overhyped England" blah blah ... 
So, let's see what the press actually printed today:

"*England 2-0 Germany: Three Lions book their place in the quarter finals of Euro 2020 as Raheem Sterling and Harry Kane score to hand Gareth Southgate's side a famous victory at a jubilant Wembley*
- England have booked their place in the quarter-finals of Euro 2020 after a 2-0 win over Germany at Wembley
- Raheem Sterling opened the scoring in the 75th minute with a close-range finish after Luke Shaw's cross 
- It was the third goal the Manchester City winger has scored in a superb run of form for the Three Lions
- In a game of very few clear-cut chances, the Germans failed to trouble England's defence for large parts 
- Germany striker Thomas Muller was played through on goal but missed the target as he wasted a huge chance
- Harry Kane then made sure of the victory for England when he headed home from close range on 86 minutes 

It is done. The mission, accomplished. England have beaten Germany in a knock-out match at a tournament, for the first time since 1966. It is done. The mission, accomplished. England have won – actually won, not just progressed via penalties – a knock-out match at a European Championship tournament for the first time in their history.

But it is not done, of course. The mission is not accomplished. For once these hoodoos were banished, these milestones reached, immediately there were new worlds to conquer. The challenge now is to take it further. To take it beyond the quarter-final in Rome on Saturday. To bring it back to Wembley. To bring it, as the song says, home.

But we’ve got the rest of the week to consider that. First, this. First what is undoubtedly the highpoint of Gareth Southgate’s career as England manager – and he reached a World Cup semi-final three years ago, remember. Yet England have reached semi-finals before, and lost, as they did in Russia in 2018. 
"
It's Pro-England. It's optimistic. There's a bit of melo-dramatic style. It doesn't represent the view of the typical Scottish fan. So sorry about that.

But does it say they are going to win the thing?? Is it inaccurate? Hmmm

p.s. a gold star for anyone guessing the paper this is from.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> This is becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy! "Overhyped England" blah blah ...
> So, let's see what the press actually printed today:
> 
> "*England 2-0 Germany: Three Lions book their place in the quarter finals of Euro 2020 as Raheem Sterling and Harry Kane score to hand Gareth Southgate's side a famous victory at a jubilant Wembley*
> ...


yup...over hyped bull


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Of course - perhaps they did NOT in fact beat Germany!


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Of course - perhaps they did NOT in fact beat Germany!
> 
> View attachment 596581


oh no - they did beat germany, but its still over hyped bull from the media and england fans.......i mean as yet you have only reached the last 8, you got 3 games to play yet and people think it's all over, you have won the euro's, but you have done no better than wales did in 2016, but they did reach the semi finals...and lost to the eventual winners


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> you got 3 games to play yet and people think it's all over, you have won the euro's,



"_The challenge now is to take it further. To take it beyond the quarter-final in Rome on Saturday. To bring it back to Wembley. To bring it, as the song says, home.

But we’ve got the rest of the week to consider that. First, this. First what is undoubtedly the highpoint of Gareth Southgate’s career as England manager – and he reached a World Cup semi-final three years ago, remember. Yet England have reached semi-finals before, and lost, as they did in Russia in 2018 _"

Keep taking those reading lessons jowwy!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> to be honest for the first 75mins the game was absolute shite.....kane was a not in the game, midfield were poor and only a good save from pickford from havertz kept england in the game....Muller missed a sitter at 1 nil and the rest well.....just the usual overhyped english bull


I have to agree with you but i don't think it's mostly the supporters but the media.
Even though i was pleased we won i myself cannot stand this c**p from the media.You would have thought we had won the final already.
If we reach the final brilliant but for now i'm keeping a level head and taking every game as it comes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> oh no - they did beat germany, but its still over hyped bull from the media and england fans.......i mean as yet you have only reached the last 8, you got 3 games to play yet and people think it's all over, you have won the euro's, but you have done no better than wales did in 2016, but they did reach the semi finals...and lost to the eventual winners



@jowwy I feel your pain at your team being knocked out.

I suggest, in the same way you transplanted your club football persona to Liverpool, you could do the same for your national persona too, and simply come out as English. 

Then you'd be able to declare the national side as "best side ever", without irony. Imagine the pleasure!

[_warning: Past results are an excellent guide to future ones. Supporting England carries a serial risk of hope being followed by crushing disappointment_]


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> @jowwy I feel your pain at your team being knocked out.
> 
> I suggest, in the same way you transplanted your club football persona to Liverpool, you could do the same for your national persona too, and simply come out as English.
> 
> ...


im as much english as you are scottish....so theres no chance of me changing my allegiance from my country of birth to the country just over the border i'm afraid


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jun 2021)

Venod said:


> I don't mind football, but all this over the top reporting is just ridiculous, we have only got through to the next round.
> 
> The sporting headline of the day (Cav winning) never made the late night news bulletin.


Both really special imo but imagine what viewing figures were for TdF stage 4 v the Eng game?
To be honest I choked up more when the Manx Missile flew over the line .....


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> "_The challenge now is to take it further. To take it beyond the quarter-final in Rome on Saturday. To bring it back to Wembley. To bring it, as the song says, home.
> 
> But we’ve got the rest of the week to consider that. First, this. First what is undoubtedly the highpoint of Gareth Southgate’s career as England manager – and he reached a World Cup semi-final three years ago, remember. Yet England have reached semi-finals before, and lost, as they did in Russia in 2018 _"
> 
> Keep taking those reading lessons jowwy!


thats just from one report.....have you seen skysports today , its full of english hyperbowl.....just cause you found 1 report that wants people to calm down, it doesnt turn away from the fact, that english fans and media are full of shite and self entitlement. 

I mean even the song " its coming home" is enough to make the average fan sick to the back teeth


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> im as much english as you are scottish....so theres no chance of me changing my allegiance from my country of birth to the country just over the border i'm afraid


What’s wrong with supporting Cardiff or Swansea or Newport then?
As opposed to the team just over the border?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jun 2021)

Incidentally, I'm just back from visiting a factory. Half the workforce are in self isolation (about 40 people) because 7 guys went to Wembley for the England Scotland game and all 7 came back testing positive for Covid.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> What’s wrong with supporting Cardiff or Swansea or Newport then?
> As opposed to the team just over the border?


cause when i started watching football back in the very early 80s, those teams were not shown on Tv and being a young child i supported a team that i was able to watch week in week out, on my 3 chanel TV...........but which football pyramid do swansea, cardiff, newport play in, may i ask???

ah yes the english pyramind, therefore i would have still supported a team playing in the english league's. But don't let that little but of information spoil your day


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> I mean even the song " its coming home" is enough to make the average fan sick to the back teeth


Three Lions on the Shirt ...


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Incidentally, I'm just back from visiting a factory. Half the workforce are in self isolation (about 40 people) because 7 guys went to Wembley for the England Scotland game and all 7 came back testing positive for Covid.


yup......english fans, bringing covid to a town near you soon. you could see the lack of masks and social distancing last night during the news reports and nothing at all was mentioned about it from the worlds media.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> I mean even the song " its coming home" is enough to make the average fan sick to the back teeth



Specially for you, so you can join in next time:

It's coming home
It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home

Everyone seems to know the score
They've seen it all before
They just know
They're so sure

That England's gonna throw it away
Gonna blow it away
But I know they can play
'Cause I remember

Three Lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
Thirty years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming

So many jokes, so many sneers
But all those oh-so-nears
Wear you down
Through the years

But I still see that tackle by Moore
And when Linekar scored
Bobby belting the ball
And Nobby Dancing

Three Lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
Thirty years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming

(What a save, Gordon Banks!
(Good old England, England that couldn't play football)
(England have got it in the bag)
I know that was then but it could be again

It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home

I hate all the hype, but I have to say that's a class song and the lyrics are far from jingoistic - self deprecating if anything. 

I'm sure you'll have an English grandma or summat.

Come over to the dark side!


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Incidentally, I'm just back from visiting a factory. Half the workforce are in self isolation (about 40 people) because 7 guys went to Wembley for the England Scotland game and all 7 came back testing positive for Covid.


That's awful.

I bet it wouldn't have happened in the Ukraine


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> That's awful.
> 
> I bet it wouldn't have happened in the Ukraine


You wouldn't hear about it. There would be a total news blackout on covid cases arising from spectators at footb... oh.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Specially for you, so you can join in next time:
> 
> It's coming home
> It's coming home
> ...


nope all my family are welsh born and bred.....and most of my older family are either pit workers or soldiers in the army


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> ah yes the english pyramind



Other pyramids are available. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cymru_Premier


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Other pyramids are available.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cymru_Premier


and when did that pyramid form???? ah yes 1992.....i think cardiff, swansea and newport were around and playing in the english pyramid long before then and didnt want to switch the welsh pyramid when it was formed.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> nope all my family are welsh born and bred.....and most of my older family are either pit workers or soldiers in the army



Ah well, the lack of scousers doesn't bother you, so just ditch the losers and come on over anyway. 

_Three Lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
Thirty years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming_


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Ah well, the lack of scousers doesn't bother you, so just ditch the losers and come on over anyway.
> 
> _Three Lions on a shirt
> Jules Rimet still gleaming
> ...


30yrs......1966 was 55yrs ago now, need to change the lyrics i think


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> and when did that pyramid form



You will note the use of the present tense in the sentence constriction. 

Other tenses _have always been_ available.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> 30yrs......1966 was 55yrs ago now, need to change the lyrics i think



What better way to declare your new found devotion to England than to write a new song! 

Wonderful idea. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You will note the use of the present tense in the sentence constriction.
> 
> Other tenses _have always been_ available.


constriction....hmmmmm


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What better way to declare your new found devotion to England than to write a new song!
> 
> Wonderful idea. I'm looking forward to it.


3 lions on a shirt, i'd rather have my dragon..........


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jun 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> You wouldn't hear about it. There would be a total news blackout on covid cases arising from spectators at footb... oh.


Head to CC where we're ahead of the news -


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Great suggestion @jowwy to get you started on your conversion therapy.

H/T Tim Vine Joke appreciation FB group


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Full of english hyperbowl.....


Is that like the Superbowl, but more extreme? 🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2021)

Up the Hammers!!!

Just bought this brand new West Ham polo shirt for a pearl diver in a local charity shop!!

I wonder if they sell Accy Stanley stuff in West Ham land?🤔


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Are they selling any of these jerseys yet?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Are they selling any of these jerseys yet?
> View attachment 596632


How much would you pay for one? 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2021)

I have just bought a "WE WON THE 20'sEUROS" shirt.
Only cost me £150.00
Is that a bargain or what ?


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> How much would you pay for one? 🤔


Depends on the quantity of Tennents in/on it.


----------



## shep (30 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> 3 lions on a shirt, i'd rather have my dragon..........








Me too.


----------



## Brandane (30 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 596615



Permission requested to get an enlargement of this? Planning to frame it and put it on my mantlepiece. It'll surely scare the kids away from the fire!


----------



## Brandane (30 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just bought a "WE WON THE 20'sEUROS" shirt.
> Only cost me £150.00
> Is that a bargain or what ?


Get plenty of wear out of it before 9.45 pm on Saturday!


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2021)

I'm kind of surprised that Everton have hired Rafa as their new manager. There's a fair amount of history there and I reckon he's going to have to do a lot to get the fans on side.


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just bought a "WE WON THE 20'sEUROS" shirt.
> Only cost me £150.00
> Is that a bargain or what ?


I’ve had it tattooed across my shoulders.


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 596664


Hate to tell you but the badge is on backwards.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> Hate to tell you but the badge is on backwards.


I received 4 comments about that shirt today. One bloke in a parked up white van shouted "up the 'ammers" to me in a mock 'Alf Garnett' accent as i passed by. Him and his mate asked if i supported West Ham. When i said no i support 'the mighty reds' they assumed Man Utd or Liverpool and asked why a supporter of one of those clubs would wear a West Ham shirt. When i told them by the mighty reds i meant Accrington Stanley they burst out laughing and asked if they could take a picture of me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2021)

On about football associated shirts i didn't know that this shirt was the current England 'away' shirt.
https://www.lovellsoccer.co.uk/Foot...k0tXMwGx4Ljl_OroVHEfXB45SyWbmyPBoCl0gQAvD_BwE
I've seen a few wearing it and assumed it was just a leisure polo shirt,not an actual football shirt. 70 dabs is a lot of money for some flimsy polyester object!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2021)

I've always liked this shirt. I had the white one worn at Italia '90.
https://www.80scasualclassics.co.uk/polo-shirts-c11/england-1990-legend-football-shirt-blue-p11627
I might buy it. If i order it now it should get here before we play in the final! 

Edit.....Just seen it's sold out, probably due to the popularity of 'Engurland' at the moment.


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2021)

All this talk about England being sh/te avainst Scotland, pee poor in the first 75 mins against Germany...id offer another view.
If you think back to the late 70s maybe the 80s, then England really were sh/te, no passing ability, hoof the ball up the pitch and HOPE someone might be on the end of it, lose the ball continuously...they really were sh/te back then.

If you think about the Scotland game, the passing, tackling, self control, defence in general was there, just a lack of amition really, a failure to drive forward, i do wonder if they were coached as such, keep a lid on what is usually a hetaed game. Maybe, maybe not but, they weren't sh/te, maybe mediocre...but under control mediocre, which compared to the old days is a big plus.

Same with Germany, England held their own, but seemed to lack drive for a significant part of the game...but maybe that was part of the plan overall.

England rarely score nore than one or two goals, they need to start driving forward, look dangerous at every opportunity..

I wished i could remember exactly that specific period England were very poor indeed...it might make todays footballers look actually quite good. (We're still not up there, nowhere near as good as the top flight, but on the day....)


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> England rarely score nore than one or two goals, they need to start driving forward, look dangerous at every opportunity..


I'd love to see them scoring (or threatening to) 3 goals a game. But clean sheets win you games too.


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> I'd love to see them scoring (or threatening to) 3 goals a game. But clean sheets win you games too.


That is the flip side of course, which shows we still aren't there in reality, still not a rock solid unit across the pitch like top flight teams are. But, still acres better than the old days (imho)


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> I'd love to see them scoring (or threatening to) 3 goals a game. But clean sheets win you games too.



Not against Scotland...


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Not against Scotland...


Remind me how many goals Scotland scored in this contest? Was it 2-a-game or more ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jul 2021)

Trying not to get too carried away against Shevchenko's lads, just glad he isn't playing


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Remind me how many goals Scotland scored in this contest? Was it 2-a-game or more ?


And how many conceded?

The England-Scotland game was hardly a goal laden thriller, but a dull 0-0 on a wet evening  3 shots on target in total ......woot 

http://www.soccer-blogger.com/2021/...ots-map-match-stats-june-18-group-c-0-0-draw/

England were shite...Scotland not much better


----------



## Seevio (1 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Trying not to get too carried away against Shevchenko's lads, just glad he isn't playing


I'd prefer it if he was playing, at 44 I doubt he can still do our defence for pace.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> And how many conceded?
> 
> The England-Scotland game was hardly a goal laden thriller, but a dull 0-0 on a wet evening  3 shots on target in total ......woot
> 
> ...


Yeah but we got the point we needed to qualify. No stress for the 3rd match. A clean sheet guaranteed that. It did the job. QED :-)


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jul 2021)

Seevio said:


> I'd prefer it if he was playing, at 44 I doubt he can still do our defence for pace.


Watching Swe v Ukr right now as got Euro withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2021)

Switzerland REALLY annoyed me last night.
They had that game won but some of their penalties were pathetic.
First time for a while I have sat on the couch ranting and shouting .
TBH Spain's were only marginally better.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Jul 2021)

The playacting from the Italians in their game was ridiculous, although the Belgians were at it too. It's the kind of thing that makes football fans embarrassed


View: https://youtu.be/h7p1hJCPT1c


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> The playacting from the Italians in their game was ridiculous, although the Belgians were at it too. It's the kind of thing that makes football fans embarrassed


A clear case for a booking, VAR should be constantly looking for such in the background and advising the ref to book players; would quickly cut a lot of it out.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (3 Jul 2021)

Do you think Grealish will be on from the start, or is he going to be used as an impact sub again.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Do you think Grealish will be on from the start, or is he going to be used as an impact sub again.


Southgate seems to want him as an impact sub.
I would like to see him start but doubt he will.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (3 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Southgate seems to want him as an impact sub.
> I would like to see him start but doubt he will.



Likewise, I would like to see him start, he is one of England's most creative players and for the life of me cannot understand why he doesn't start him, but then again I am a fan and not a coach or someone who has played the game at a pro/semi pro level. Southgate obviously sees things many do not.


----------



## matticus (3 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Switzerland REALLY annoyed me last night.
> They had that game won but some of their penalties were pathetic*.
> First time for a while I have sat on the couch ranting and shouting .
> TBH Spain's were only marginally better.


Maybe. I still veiw pens as mainly a lottery (winners will disagree, no doubt!)
SWI threw it away with the sending off, I reckon. Before that they had a foot in the next round, IMO. Spain were very very lucky to win that, very unimpressive.
(and they will now go on to win the bloody thing ...)

Weird match.

*Danny Murphy managed incisive commentaty moment of the tournamant. Player kicks ball clean over the ball:
"That's a _terrible _penalty kick." Thanks Danny.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Maybe. I still veiw pens as mainly a lottery (winners will disagree, no doubt!)
> SWI threw it away with the sending off, I reckon. Before that they had a foot in the next round, IMO. Spain were very very lucky to win that, very unimpressive.
> (and they will now go on to win the bloody thing ...)
> 
> ...


I quite like Danny Murphy's commentary, along with Lee Dixon although they both state the bleedin' obvious at times compared to the pro commentators.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2021)

*'ave it!! *


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Jul 2021)

A new avatar for @Joey Shabadoo and @Brandane:

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...UlQUEAHccJAE8QgIoDKAF6BAgHEAw&biw=993&bih=421


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> A new avatar for @Joey Shabadoo and @Brandane:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CADKLE_enGB904&q=danish+flag+avatar&tbm=isch&chips=q:danish+flag+avatar,online_chipsngY9bZg7rTyw=&usg=AI4_-kTeAia-dd_8oY0xkeGqUYjxgcv93w&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjXy7DpzsfxAhUlQUEAHccJAE8QgIoDKAF6BAgHEAw&biw=993&bih=421


Thanks. Having just switched over from the football at 2-0 to watch a repeat of Taggart, and logged in here, I was about to google a new avatar! 
PS.... Please remember, it's not anti English; it's pro Danish. We had Danish neighbours back in the 70's, who were very nice people. I'm doing it for them!


----------



## newts (3 Jul 2021)

Well played England⚽⚽⚽⚽


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2021)

A bit of an anti climax after Tuesday's win. England made it simple,but it wasn't enjoyable. I was looking forward to a battle and maybe penalties.😬


----------



## Gunk (3 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> A bit of an anti climax after Tuesday's win. England made it simple,but it wasn't enjoyable. I was looking forward to a battle and maybe penalties.😬



there’s no pleasing some people. 4-0 and they haven’t conceded a goal in 5 games, what else do you want?


----------



## HMS_Dave (3 Jul 2021)

Gunk said:


> there’s no pleasing some people. 4-0 and they haven’t conceded a goal in 5 games, what else do you want?


He's definitely being sarcastic....


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Thanks. Having just switched over from the football to watch a repeat of Taggart, and logged in here, I was just about to google a new avatar!
> PS.... Please remember, it's not anti English; it's pro Danish. We had Danish neighbours back in the 70's, who were very nice people. I'm doing it for them!



My oh my granddad, what a polyglot patchwork of neighbours you've had.


----------



## Brandane (3 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> My oh my granddad, what a polyglot patchwork of neighbours you've had.


In this case, it is actually true! We lived in Jamaica 1968 to 76, and had loads of international neighbours. Danish, German, American, Canadian, Colombian, Surinamese, to name a few. The Danish guy was there working for Kosan Gas, a Danish company. I'm sure I'll be able to unearth some Spanish or Italian ex neighbours too, if this goes on any longer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2021)

Gunk said:


> there’s no pleasing some people. 4-0 and they haven’t conceded a goal in 5 games, what else do you want?



It's not all about winning. Football is supposed to be about entertainment. Some watch it for the result,regardless of how it's achieved. Some watch it to see a gladiatorial style battle. Obviously I'm pleased with the result, but you don't get the same 'let's go f..k..g mental' feeling with a 4-0 win as you do with a winning penalty in a shoot out.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Jul 2021)

The first goal was no surprise. Ukraine couldn't get the ball and gave it away twice in their own half inside the first two minutes. When the goal went in there was no way back as they really are a dreadful team. Watched a film instead.


----------



## Seevio (3 Jul 2021)

Seevio said:


> I'd prefer it if he was playing, at 44 I doubt he can still do our defence for pace.


Maybe I should withdraw this post. Ukraine may have had more of a threat if Shevchenko was playing.


----------



## carpiste (4 Jul 2021)

I`m a big footy fan but to be honest, after all the extended league matches, cup competitions and now the Euros I`m kind of wishing it was all over?!
Great result for England and hopefully they can win the whole thing......at least then we won`t have to listen to all the whining about not winning anything for a Zillion years and that most hateful of phrases, "footballs coming home" or "Sweet Caroline"
ps. Sweet Caroline is a great song but kind of ruined by using it as some kind of anthem!


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jul 2021)

Watched the opening 10-15 mins I think , I could see this was going to be easy. Next game is the toughie. Denmark no easy pushovers and very very motivated. Have to say though Engerland have had the luck of the draw again. The other half has seen some really good sides play each other, some favourites. However my money is still on Italy to win the whole thing.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's not all about winning


----------



## Sharky (4 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's not all about winning.


As one of my friends used to say..
"It doesn't matter whether you win or lose - as long as you win"


----------



## Craig the cyclist (4 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's not all about winning.



It's a competition, of course it's about winning!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (4 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Thanks. Having just switched over from the football at 2-0 to watch a repeat of Taggart, and logged in here, I was about to google a new avatar!
> PS.... Please remember, it's not anti English; it's pro Danish. We had Danish neighbours back in the 70's, who were very nice people. I'm doing it for them!


Well played England (as a cycling and rugby fan, still can't get my head round the booing of the other team's National anthem though, hey ho). Do like the banter though....got to admit that when I watch the Six Nations, the one match that's always difficult for me to watch, is France v Scotland as I want both sides to be hammered (same for the equivalent football match).


----------



## gbb (4 Jul 2021)

Excellent game. No Ukraine weren't really in it but England are performing solidly on almost every part of the pitch, maybe that's why.
I said in an earlier post I'd like to see them scoring more, but agree the is a play pattern, holding, passing, build up and hit hard when (and if) the opportunity arises, it's certainly working for them.

One of the best, most solid performances I've ever seen England put on...and I've seen some sh1te from them.


----------



## Brandane (4 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> One of the best, most solid performances I've ever seen England put on


Have to grudgingly agree there, and it's got me mildly concerned. I have money resting on England not winning the tournament, thanks to bets with English friends. It seemed to be easy money for me at the start of the tournament. I'm still reasonably confident.....


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Have to grudgingly agree there, and it's got me mildly concerned. I have money resting on England not winning the tournament, thanks to bets with English friends. It seemed to be easy money for me at the start of the tournament. I'm still reasonably confident.....


On the plus side we won’t here anymore about 66 or any of that it’s coming home chants either . However still think Denmark will make it hard . Italy on the other side as well who I expect to beat Spain a side that’s being rebuilt. Could be a good final if Engerland get through .


----------



## Cirrus (4 Jul 2021)

Italy are a frustrating team, they have rebuilt and are playing some great football in the tournament but then relapse into diving and cynical time wasting which, for me, is very disappointing.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Jul 2021)

Having a nice time







Ah, bless


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Having a nice time
> 
> View attachment 597256
> 
> ...



Which one is you?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Which one is you?


I'm not having a nice time. I follow Falkirk, they have destroyed my love of the game.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's not all about winning. Football is supposed to be about entertainment.


To those who've twisted my words,what is wrong with this in my previous post?! Last night's win was over after 50 minutes. This was made obvious as most of those those watching it on the tv down my local pub wandered off after Kane's second goal to sit outside in the beer garden, or just went home. Why you ask. Because they weren't being entertained! Compare this to Tuesday's 'nail biting' win over Germany when the tv room was packed right up to the final whistle and beyond! I felt a bit 'flat' after last night's easy win. If England had grabbed a last minute scrambled goal i would've experienced a different feeling.
If you get your excitement from looking for results after games and thinking "Oh wow,my team beat so and so 4-0"then so be it. Some of us like to see a more even battle. Would those who just want a win,no matter how it's achieved be happy with a scheduled 12 round boxing match ending after a knock out in the first round,just as long as their man won? Would they also be happy with watching a Wimbledon men's final be over after a straight 3 sets victory with the loser not winning a single game,just as long as their man won? Or would they like me prefer a 5 sets 'nail biter'?


----------



## Cirrus (4 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Having a nice time
> 
> View attachment 597256
> 
> ...


More fans having a great time....






Tartan Army chiefs slam drunken fans who desecrated poppy day memorial - Daily Record


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2021)

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/pieandbov/status/1412502228422823939


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jul 2021)

I think England's chances rest of both teams going out tonight.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jul 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> I think England's chances rest of both teams going out tonight.


Either of these teams will be a tall ask to overcome. Very sharp. Busquets has run the show tonight for me .


----------



## flake99please (6 Jul 2021)

An entertaining match so far, but I reckon both sets of fans would have preferred to be 4-0 up after 70 minutes played.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jul 2021)

flake99please said:


> An entertaining match so far, but I reckon both sets of fans would have preferred to be 4-0 up after 70 minutes played.


Im sure either Of these teams would have loved to play Ukraine as well .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2021)

Best game I've watched at this tournament.


----------



## carpiste (6 Jul 2021)

Well, that was a decent game. Of course Italy won the penalty shoot out. So it`s either us or Denmark to plat Italy in the final.


----------



## Cirrus (6 Jul 2021)

Thought Spain were the better team tbh, if England beat Denmark then it will be an interesting game...


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jul 2021)

It said on the BBC's coverage that Italy had 'thousands of fans' there tonight. I wonder if they'll have so many there for the final if it's against England? Have the FA given the vast majority of tickets to the England Supporters groups or does it depend on UEFA's allocations? If Italy have the same amount of fans as England (should we make it) we'll lose our 'home game' advantage.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jul 2021)

*"Wish it was over with"*

But it was for you lot....about 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> we'll lose our 'home game' advantage.


Heaven forfend.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jul 2021)

If England do get through they have to deal with the Italian play acting and driving. It’s pathetic but seems to be a key part of their game.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> If England do get through they are gyro have to deal with the Italian play acting and driving. It’s pathetic but seems to be a key part of their game.


We've got one of the best at it don't forget!🙄


----------



## Beebo (7 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/pieandbov/status/1412502228422823939



Some Scottish fans are just so grumpy and seem to spend all their time searching for perceived petty injustices.
Do they not think that a similar article would be shown if Scotland were about to go into a semi final.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Tough start to our season Leicester away, Tottenham home then Man United!

Just renewed mine and Daughter's season tickets, £880 for both (she's U21) so not too bad in my opinion. 

Some normality to look forward to.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Tough start to our season Leicester away, Tottenham home then Man United!
> 
> Just renewed mine and Daughter's season tickets, £880 for both (she's U21) so not too bad in my opinion.
> 
> Some normality to look forward to.




I renewed my season ticket for the Holte End a few weeks ago. It cost me £425 as I had vouchers which I used towards the cost. We was offered cash or vouchers as reimbursement for the remaining six home games which fans could not attend because of Covid. I figured if I am given the cash I will only end up spending it in the pub.

My mate had the cash and has just forked out just shy of £600 for his season ticket.

We have Watford away first game and then Newcastle as our first home fixture. 

We have you guys at home on the 16th October, which is the nearest thing to some kind of local derby.

Looking forward to full stadiums again, Villa Park is going to be rockin first home game and Newcastle always bring a full quota of away fans.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

Cirrus said:


> if England beat Denmark





Accy cyclist said:


> should we make it)





Beebo said:


> If England do get through


At least some of you are acknowledging the possibility of getting beaten by Denmark. That's progress! 

Re the BBC and their England bias; as a Scotsman I can appreciate the reasons for that, as the vast majority of the population of the UK is English, or maybe more accurately - lives in England. 
It is still mildly annoying though, and I look forward to seeing Lineker, Shearer, Ferdinand and co. when you lot get done over by Denmark tonight, or failing that - by Italy on Sunday .


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> At least some of you are acknowledging the possibility of getting beaten by Denmark. That's progress!
> 
> Re the BBC and their England bias; as a Scotsman I can appreciate the reasons for that, as the vast majority of the population of the UK is English, or maybe more accurately - lives in England.
> It is still mildly annoying though, and I look forward to seeing Lineker, Shearer, Ferdinand and co. when you lot get done over by Denmark tonight, or failing that - by Italy on Sunday .


I laugh my b******s off after reading posts like yours when I hear people say the Jocks get behind England in the football, what planet do they live on?

I've never seen English fans change their avatar to the opposing team playing Scotland but I've seen it on a couple of forums where you lot do it, I know you came up with some shyte about neighbours but you only did it when they played us.

I doubt we'll beat Italy but I'm expecting us to get to the final this year and whatever happens it's something you lot have never achieved so in the end your still c**p and we're, well, a fair bit better.


----------



## downesy (7 Jul 2021)

I think most England fans understand we're not as good as the media like to think we are, we can totally f**k this up as much as win it.
Us fans know we ain't at the top table of international football, but given a fairwind(and draw) we can give anyone a game, blame the media not the fans .


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I doubt we'll beat Italy but I'm expecting us to get to the final this year and whatever happens it's something you lot have never achieved so in the end your still c**p and we're, well, a fair bit better.


So you should be, having a population about 10 times the size of Scotland! Yeh; we're shyte and we know we are, as the saying goes. We do ok for a wee country though.

As for the UK rivalry - I have never understood why English people would support Scotland. OK, we're both British, but when representing our individual nations we are NOT representing Britain. To me, it is the same as English supporting Germany when they play Brazil/Argentina etc. because Germany are European? It wouldn't happen! Germany don't represent Europe any more than Scotland or England represent the UK when it comes to football or any other sport. Which is why it boils my urine when I see the union flag being flown by supporters of England (and it is ONLY ever the English, none of the other UK nationals would dream of doing that).


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jul 2021)

In some ways maybe if England win this tournament. We can finally put that song too bed once and for all. Same with 66 as well………..


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> So you should be, having a population about 10 times the size of Scotland! Yeh; we're shyte and we know we are, as the saying goes. We do ok for a wee country though.
> 
> As for the UK rivalry - I have never understood why English people would support Scotland. OK, we're both British, but when representing our individual nations we are NOT representing Britain. To me, it is the same as English supporting Germany when they play Brazil/Argentina etc. because Germany are European? It wouldn't happen! Germany don't represent Europe any more than Scotland or England represent the UK when it comes to football or any other sport. Which is why it boils my urine when I see the union flag being flown by supporters of England (and it is ONLY ever the English, none of the other UK nationals would dream of doing that).


If you fly the George Cross your accused of being racist is one reason.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> If you fly the George Cross your accused of being racist is one reason.


These days, you get arrested just for saying you're English.

And quite rightly so IMHO


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/bMAviEf2WPA


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2021)

if england lose to denmark tonight....they only got as far as us welsh in 2016 and we are a smaller country than both england and scotland

but to be fair quite a few of the welsh and scottish players do play in the prem or championship in england, so both teams should do better than they actually do at international level


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> If you fly the George Cross your accused of being racist is one reason.


That's just crazy, and hard to believe, actually. Why would the union flag be any less racist to these brain dead people who think the St. George Cross is racist? 
PS... I think the English flag is the St. George Cross. The George Cross being a military medal.


----------



## Seevio (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> PS... I think the English flag is the St. George Cross. The George Cross being a military medal.


Also, it has to be very, very windy to get the George Cross to flap in the breeze.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> That's just crazy, and hard to believe, actually. Why would the union flag be any less racist to these brain dead people who think the St. George Cross is racist?
> PS... I think the English flag is the St. George Cross. The George Cross being a military medal.


OK , you knew what I meant. 

Amongst certain groups the flying or wearing of anything with THE CROSS OF SAINT GEORGE on it is looked upon as racist, believe me.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Seevio said:


> Also, it has to be very, very windy to get the George Cross to flap in the breeze.


Side splitter!


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> OK , you knew what I meant.
> 
> Amongst certain groups the flying or wearing of anything with THE CROSS OF SAINT GEORGE on it is looked upon as racist, believe me.


I typed a rant about this but deleted it as it belongs in the dark corner of the forum. Back to "the football" then. C'mon Denmark .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

In 1983 I rehoused a troubled Great Dane for a largely respected Monifieth divorcee. Although I sent it back in a taxi 2 days later after it shat in my slipper, my time with Dancer created a bond between me + the country that remains to this day. Good luck to the lads tonight


----------



## PaulB (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I laugh my b******s off after reading posts like yours when I hear people say the Jocks get behind England in the football, what planet do they live on?
> 
> I've never seen English fans change their avatar to the opposing team playing Scotland but I've seen it on a couple of forums where you lot do it, I know you came up with some shyte about neighbours but you only did it when they played us.
> 
> I doubt we'll beat Italy but I'm expecting us to get to the final this year and whatever happens it's something you lot have never achieved so in the end your still c**p and we're, well, a fair bit better.


He is a meff, isn't he? 15 flags on display in one of their supermarkets during Euro 96 and an option to win the shirts of 'all 15 competing nations' sums their petty-mindedness up for me.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> I typed a rant about this but deleted it as it belongs in the dark corner of the forum. Back to "the football" then. C'mon Denmark .


Billy Connoly has nowt to be afraid of with you has he?


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Billy Connoly has nowt to be afraid of with you has he?


It was actually a rant on the side of the English; how you must be the only country in the world willing to accept that your flag can be seen as racist in your own country. But like I say, that stuff belongs on another board.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> It was actually a rant on the side of the English; how you must be the only country in the world willing to accept that your flag can be seen as racist in your own country. But like I say, that stuff belongs on another board.


Just Google it and see for yourself, from being associated with the 'far right' to being 'adopted' by the likes of the NF and the like.

I'm sure this can't be a new concept to you?

Ask on here what the impression would be of a fella with a Scottish flag tattoo compared with a St George cross be for example, both mid 40's with bald heads.

Bet you no-one would give the Scottish fella a second glance whereas the English lad would be looked upon as some kind of thug/skinhead lefty rascist.

I proudly display one, by the way.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

The first 11minutes 50 seconds of the BBC national news, devoted to the build up to tonight's game. It's not even the final, it's not the world cup. It's the semi final of the Euros. FFS... 
And you wonder why non English residents of the UK want to see England getting pumped??


----------



## Slick (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> OK , you knew what I meant.
> 
> Amongst certain groups the flying or wearing of anything with THE CROSS OF SAINT GEORGE on it is looked upon as racist, believe me.



Only when the people flying it are racists like these, who have damaged it by associating it with racism.





No problem with flying it to support the national team as football supporters do.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jul 2021)

England flags everywhere in my local desi pub in Handsworth, black, white, Sikhs, Muslims, Villa, Blue noses, Baggies fans all supporting the lads.

It's going to be carnage in here tonight.

Its Coming Home

Engerland......!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephenite (7 Jul 2021)

Flag needs ironing - thinks pelican.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2021)

Ooooops……


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

*Sh!!!!t!!!!*


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jul 2021)

If your gonna get beaten, get beaten by that.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ooooops……



Ooooops


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

*'ave it!!!!!*


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

I'm listening to it on the radio. It's less nerve-wracking than watching it on TV.


----------



## gbb (7 Jul 2021)

Not as refined as the game qgwainst Germany but still controlled,, good passing, ball control,, composed (with the occasional hiccup)
No reason at the moment to fear the worst...Denmark are good, it could go either way but a good performance so far, good game.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Ooooops


Im neither english or danish…..so its not ooooops for me


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jul 2021)

Even to a neutral like me this is a great game. I suspect England have a good enough team and the support of a home crowd to win.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm listening to it on the radio. It's less nerve-wracking than watching it on TV.


I find the radio worse. Not actually knowing what is happening.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> I find the radio worse. Not actually knowing what is happening.


You have to have a good imagination ability.


----------



## gbb (7 Jul 2021)

However it ends....a game worthy of a final, full on.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm listening to it on the radio. It's less nerve-wracking than watching it on TV.





jowwy said:


> Im neither english or danish…..so its not ooooops for me




I knew you would bite


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

I'm supposed to be in my local pub watching this. I've seen far too many England defeats over the years decades even,in that pub TV room. I couldn't face another,so i'm avoiding it tonight.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I knew you would bite


Im pretty sure you was the one that bit on my comment…….VAR checking to make sure, yup you bit


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Im pretty sure you was the one that bit on my comment…….VAR checking to make sure, yup you bit


Your still doing it


----------



## Beebo (7 Jul 2021)

We’re defo the better team. Don’t want penalties.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

So....extra-time looms.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

Listening to it on the radio it seems that Schmeichel so far is man of the match.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jul 2021)

Dive ! Never pen but var says yes


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

*Yeeeeesss!!!!!*


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

What's the point of VAR then if a clear dive doesn't get picked up?


----------



## Seevio (7 Jul 2021)

Sterling is so good, he can start falling over even before he got fouled.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

Micah Richards

Former England defender on BBC Radio 5 Live

Look. We're all England fans but we've got to say it how it is. They go to VAR, I think the referees and the decisions in this tournament have been fantastic, but I can't see how that's not been overturned.

I don't know if the crowd had a part to play in it because they were shouting and the roof absolutely lifted when Sterling went down. I think the officials have got that decision wrong. I'll take it, but Kasper did excellently to save it and he must be feeling terrible right now


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

2 balls on the pitch


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

*Engurland Engurland Engurlaaanndd!*


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jul 2021)

unlucky Denmark , gave them a game at least . Ciao for now  . Did I say I had an Italian cousin


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2021)

It's going to be unbearable until the Final ends on Saturday... wish me luck as you wave me goodbye....


----------



## Seevio (7 Jul 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Did I say I had an Italian cousin


I'm reasonably certain that living on pizza doesn't make your cousin Italian.

Edit: Although on this occasion it's probably good enough.


----------



## PaulB (7 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> It's going to be unbearable until the Final ends on Saturday... wish me luck as you wave me goodbye....


Especially as it's on Sunday. An extra 24 hours for your eager anticipation to beguile you.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jul 2021)

Penalty a bit iffy, but England were in charge for most of the last 50 minutes so deserved the win.

It will be interesting to see how Italy deal with Sterling's running. They will not make it easy for him and, if any country can, they can, but I think the momentum of the team and overwhelming crowd support will carry England through.

Although I am Welsh I had an English grandfather and an Italian grandfather but my Italian grandfather was a bit of a sh*t who deserted my gran and mother so I'll be cheering for England.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

Having listened to it on the radio,tell me straight,was it a penalty?🤔


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2021)

Unbearables incoming…………


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Having listened to it on the radio,tell me straight,was it a penalty?🤔


NO……..without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

Who gives a toss! We've been beaten in many world cups and euros by dodgy decisions. This was payback!




Edit....Probably payback for this.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

Yup! We've made the final!!


----------



## Beebo (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Having listened to it on the radio,tell me straight,was it a penalty?🤔


It was very soft. But we’ve seen them given before. 
I’d be annoyed if I was Danish but the better team won, no doubt about that.


----------



## carpiste (7 Jul 2021)

Soft penalty, but that apart, a great win!


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

As a neutral I would just like to add.... That was never a penalty; the cheatin' divin' wee *******!!
Looking forward to the final now, when I will no longer be able to remain neutral as I live in a Scottish seaside town overrun with chip shops, ice cream parlours, cafés, and antique dealers run by our Italian brothers. Daniella Nardini and co. would soon arrange my disappearance to the bottom of the Clyde if I was to hang my St. George Cross out the window; so I'm Italiano for the next cinque giorni.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2021)

How much more "It's coming home" crap will we have to put up with before a disappointing end to things on Sunday night.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 597848
> 
> 
> Yup! We've made the final!!


Fake pic; the Heineken cups give it away. We were all on Carlsberg tonight .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2021)

Did someone just take the bait....?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/FCTwenteBenson/status/1412882982550089730?s=20


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> We were all on Carlsberg tonight


Carlsberg!! How wimpy is that! I thought you lot supped Tennents Super.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How much more "It's coming home" crap will we have to put up with before a disappointing end to things on Sunday night.


It was bound to "come home" one day after wandering around lost and homeless for 55 years spent living mostly in places such as Germany, France, Italy and Spain and even further away in Brazil and Argentina.

Staying home will be the big challenge.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Carlsberg!! How wimpy is that! I thought you lot supped Tennents Super.


Not since it became re-badged Carling .


----------



## Slick (7 Jul 2021)

Laser pen on Casper as the penalty was taken was a new low.


----------



## MachersMan (7 Jul 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w3_PZh0IR4


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 Jul 2021)

For once I can laugh. England went through on a dodgy decision. England are usually on the receiving end of em. If I were a religious superstitious man, I'd like to believe Maradona wanted to repay his hand of god moment and give England one back... 

Anyway, that is football, whinge and moan about this and that, England are in the final and that is all that matters.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2021)

To all English fans : enjoy the moment as Italy is a much better team and will be the champions on Sunday.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

Slick said:


> Laser pen on Casper as the penalty was taken was a new low.



View: https://youtu.be/7MvusxA0ksk


----------



## Cathryn (7 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://youtu.be/7MvusxA0ksk



That’s horrendous!


----------



## HMS_Dave (7 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> To all English fans : enjoy the moment as Italy is a much better team and will be the champions on Sunday.


Do people like you have any new material? Genuine question....


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Having listened to it on the radio,tell me straight,was it a penalty?🤔


No.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> To all English fans : enjoy the moment as Italy is a much better team and will be the champions on Sunday.


Totally agree, first major final in 50 odd years will do me anything more is a bonus.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> That’s horrendous!


It was happening during the game too. Referee reported it to the UEFA observer.


----------



## gbb (7 Jul 2021)

Flair, skill, attacking football (Italy) vs skill, teamwork, determination (England) then.

Gotta say, that's genuinely possibly the best match I ever watched (and I remember watching the 66 final...but cant remember the details of course).
They really do seem to have it all at the moment, even under pressure, they look solid. Yes they conceded a (really really good) goal but stuck at it, didnt fluster or buckle, just head down, get on.

Now can they do it again against Italy ?


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://youtu.be/7MvusxA0ksk



Expel them from the Euros!


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Expel them from the Euros!


Desperate or what?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> No.


Just watched this (on 2 minutes) Postie.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/57758390

We should've had a penalty for that,wouldn't you say?🤔


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Expel them from the Euros!


Or at least take the laser pen off the Russian linesman.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

There all cheating w*****s including half of my own team, I despise it as do the lads I go to the matches with. 

Unfortunately it's part of the game now and on this occasion it's fell on England's side. 

It's ruined the game.


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just watched this (on 2 minutes) Postie.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/57758390
> 
> We should've had a penalty for that,wouldn't you say?🤔


Again no foot of Kane caught back of ankle.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Again no foot of Kane caught back of ankle.


But apart from that your're happy we won?


----------



## Seevio (7 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How much more "It's coming home" crap will we have to put up with before a disappointing end to things on Sunday night.


My calendar tells me 4 days. Relax and get rat-arsed for a few days. It will soon be over.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Do people like you have any new material? Genuine question....


I very much doubt it.


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> But apart from that your're happy we won?


This group of players have done something none of the others have done,Your Rooney,Beckham,Gazza,the list is endless.They have played as a TEAM,no glamour boy just TEAM work,but there is flair and excitement missing.I am hoping for that on Sunday,Walker has been my favourite during the tournament even over the Leeds lad.


----------



## shep (7 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> This group of players have done something none of the others have done,Your Rooney,Beckham,Gazza,the list is endless.They have played as a TEAM,no glamour boy just TEAM work,but there is flair and excitement missing.I am hoping for that on Sunday,Walker has been my favourite during the tournament even over the Leeds lad.


Walker is a solid top class player.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> To all English fans : enjoy the moment as Italy is a much better team and will be the champions on Sunday.


----------



## carpiste (8 Jul 2021)

* Epic transformation into Gareth Southgate - YouTube 
Just love this!*


----------



## Lozz360 (8 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> To all English fans : enjoy the moment as Italy is a much better team and will be the champions on Sunday.


Italy may be good, but they are not a much better team. In their semi-final, Spain completely dominated most of the game by playing similar to England with keeping possession and building up to attack. What prevented Spain from winning was their finishing was absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## PaulB (8 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Expel them from the Euros!


Keep the desperate flag changes coming, loser-boy. They all add up to giving just that bit of extra luck to England.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

And people call liverpool fans deluded, by saying its our year………then the euros and world cup arrive and all england fans trott out the “ its coming home” mantra

talk about double standards…….


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> And people call liverpool fans deluded, by saying its our year…



Seems fair. Where did Liverpool come this year?



jowwy said:


> then the euros and world cup arrive and all england fans trott out the “ its coming home” mantra
> 
> talk about double standards…….



I don't think you'll find many England fans so deluded as to think it's certain we'll win, and I definitely don't think you've read the lyrics if that's what you think the song is about. Have a singalong, it's a banger.


_It's coming home
It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home (we'll go getting bad results)

It's coming home
It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home

It's coming home
It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home

It's coming home
It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home

Everyone seems to know the score
They've seen it all before
They just know
They're so sure

That England's gonna throw it away
Gonna blow it away
But I know they can play
'Cause I remember

Three Lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
Thirty years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming

So many jokes, so many sneers
But all those oh-so-nears
Wear you down
Through the years

But I still see that tackle by Moore
And when Linekar scored
Bobby belting the ball
And Nobby Dancing

Three Lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
Thirty years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming

(What a save, Gordon Banks!
(Good old England, England that couldn't play football)
(England have got it in the bag)
I know that was then but it could be again

It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home
It's coming home

It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home (England has done it)
It's coming home

It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home
It's coming home

It's coming home
It's coming
Football's coming home
Three Lions on a shirt (it's coming home, it's coming)

Jules Rimet still gleaming (football's coming home, it's coming home)
Thirty years of hurt (it's coming home, it's coming)
Never stopped me dreaming (football's coming home)
Three Lions on a shirt (it's coming home, it's coming)

Jules Rimet still gleaming (football's coming home, it's coming home)
Thirty years of hurt (it's coming home, it's coming)
Never stopped me dreaming (football's coming home)
Three Lions on a shirt (it's coming home, it's coming)

Jules Rimet still gleaming (football's coming home, it's coming home)
Thirty years of hurt (it's coming home, it's coming)
Never stopped me dreaming (football's coming home)
Three Lions on a shirt_


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2021)

So Sunday is the Euros cup final.
Unless your name is Jowwy, in which case it's,erhh Sunday.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Seems fair. Where did Liverpool come this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and where have england come in every euros or world cup since that song was released in 96'......yet every time you roll out the same old tune

and just as a reminder liverpool won the Prem in 2020.....in case you was still behind that big old england rock


----------



## PaulB (8 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So Sunday is the Euros cup final.
> Unless your name is Jowwy, in which case it's,erhh Sunday.


Best thing you can do with Jobby is to blank it. It's such an embarrassment.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So Sunday is the Euros cup final.
> Unless your name is Jowwy, in which case it's,erhh Sunday.


and the other 42m people who live in the UK that wont watch it..........as there was around 25m watching last night


----------



## Lozz360 (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> and the other 42m people who live in the UK that wont watch it..........as there was around 25m watching last night


A concept you may struggle to accept/understand but if it was an Italy V Scotland final I would be watching and shouting for Scotland.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A concept you may struggle to accept/understand but if it was an Italy V Scotland final I would be watching and shouting for Scotland.


good for you and well done........but not everyone is the same, if we was, it would be a very boring world


----------



## theclaud (8 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> If you fly the George Cross your accused of being racist is one reason.


I guess if you're worried about people merely _thinking you might be _a racist, you could fly the white dragon instead and remove all doubt.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> and where have england come in every euros or world cup since that song was released in 96'......yet every time you roll out the same old tune



I think you should read the words more carefully. 

Sing it a few times. Even if it doesn't bring enlightenment it might cheer you up a bit, it's very jolly. 

Jolly being particularly apposite here, of course - lucky you!


View: https://youtu.be/oxf9gf9kHXA


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

Oh there are some miserable buggers about.

You can thank me for the win, I just couldn't watch last night. Sunday should be stressful !


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Oh there are some miserable buggers about.


Welcome to CycleChat


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think you should read the words more carefully.
> 
> Sing it a few times. Even if it doesn't bring enlightenment it might cheer you up a bit, it's very jolly.
> 
> ...



you still havent answered my question.......i know its hard for you to take the hurt and misery for sooooo many years, but you are deflecting from answering

How many times have england won the euro's/worldcup since that stupid song came out and it only states 30yrs of hurt, when its now 55.....thats how old that song is


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> you still havent answered my question.......i know its hard for you to take the hurt and misery for sooooo many years, but you are deflecting from answering
> 
> How many times have england won the euro's/worldcup since that stupid song came out and it only states 30yrs of hurt, when its now 55.....thats how old that song is



Come on,

Not been much to get excited about in the last 18 months. Cav's in green and on track to equal/exceed Eddy, and we've got a fair bit further than usual in the footyball.

It's coming home (maybe) ! 

Probably not !


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2021)

Brilliant 
Uncannily picked both matches, Italy on pens, Eng 2-1 AET (not a gambler, but could be quids in by now). Not predicting the final, just want Kane to lift that cup


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Come on,
> 
> Not been much to get excited about in the last 18 months. Cav's in green and on track to equal/exceed Eddy, and we've got a fair bit further than usual in the footyball.
> 
> ...


but im not english...so why would i be excited about you getting to the final. i didn't get excited when england got to the rugby world cup finals

i didnt get excited when germany won the euro's and we was all classing ourselves as europeans.

So i'm sorry i dont feel the same as you


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> it only states 30yrs of hurt, when its now 55.....thats how old that song is



I think you reworking the lyrics to scan and rhyme would be brilliant!

Get to it!!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jul 2021)

I'll be watching the match with my parents. 

They remember world cup final day 1966 vividly because...

[DRUM ROLL]...




*IT WAS THEIR WEDDING DAY! *

@jowwy and they were married in Wales too, just to cheer you up.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> i did get excited when england got to the rugby world cup finals


Why did you for the rugby though??


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Why did you for the rugby though??


already edited that comment - sorry to get you excited vickster


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

I’ll be watching on my own - I’m self isolating for 7 days having been pinged by test and trace


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jul 2021)

I can't understand the motivation to post negative comments when a team I don't support does well.

If Wales were in a final against another country I wouldn't watch it and certainly wouldn't make sour remarks on here.

The Wales team, and every other country's apart from England's, is an irrelevance to me as an Englishman.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I can't understand the motivation to post negative comments when a team I don't support does well.
> 
> If Wales were in a final against another country I wouldn't watch it and certainly wouldn't make sour remarks on here.
> 
> The Wales team, and every other country's apart from England's, is an irrelevance to me as an Englishman.


yet many englishmen/women are making negative comments about wales and abusing welsh and scottish people also. AND not just in this thread


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Come on,
> 
> Not been much to get excited about in the last 18 months. Cav's in green and on track to equal/exceed Eddy, and we've got a fair bit further than usual in the footyball.
> 
> ...


Cav is from the Isle of Man so we aren’t allowed to cheer for him. 
Same as Thomas as he’s Welsh. 
You can only support English riders. It’s the roolz.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> Cav is from the Isle of Man so we aren’t allowed to cheer for him.
> Same as Thomas as he’s Welsh.
> You can only support English riders. It’s the roolz.


sure this is the football thread - tour de france thread is that away 👉


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I can't understand the motivation to post negative comments when a team I don't support does well.


Is it allowed when a team we DO support DOESN'T do well?
As I have done - in the case of Denmark, Ukraine, Germany.........


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2021)

Talking of Wales, was thinking what a good job they did against Italy when down to 10 men. England will need a brave performance like that.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Oh there are some miserable buggers about.


I do hope you're not insinuating that non English people (and even English for that matter) who don't join in the pro England hysteria are somehow miserable?
I'll have you know I was ecstatic at one point during last nights game.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2021)

They keep telling us that 32 million watched last night's game on TV. Does anyone know how many listened to it on the radio...apart from me?🤔


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Is it allowed when a team we DO support DOESN'T do well?
> As I have done - in the case of Denmark, Ukraine, Germany.........



Each to his own, of course.

If England get knocked out of a tournament, I really couldn't give a stuff who wins.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Does anyone know how many listened to it on the radio...apart from me?🤔


No; go on, tell us then!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> No; go on, tell us then!


No,i'm asking if anyone knows. I don't know the answer.🧐


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> No,i'm asking if anyone knows. I don't know the answer.🧐


Whoosh......goes my wee joke..


----------



## Rocky (8 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Does anyone know how many listened to it on the radio...apart from me?🤔


3 - Bill from Barnet Hill, Myrtle from Middleton, Archie from Archway.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> No; go on, tell us then!


This was me and a few friends listening to the match on my crystal set last night.🧐







There were plenty of "Hoorah for England" shouts,i'll have you know!!!🧐


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> This was me and a few friends listening to the match on my crystal set last night.🧐
> 
> View attachment 597894
> 
> ...


Jeez; no wonder you wanted that stripey jacket to set you apart from the riff-raff .


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> 3 - Bill from Barnet Hill, Myrtle from Middleton, Archie from Archway.


Add to that Brandane from Ayrshire after his TV landed on the downstairs neighbour's path.


----------



## postman (8 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They keep telling us that 32 million watched last night's game on TV. Does anyone know how many listened to it on the radio...apart from me?🤔


I tried to listen too it on the radio,but I kept slipping off.So I watched it on the telly sitting on the sofa.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Jul 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57763001



> Uefa has charged England after a laser pointer was directed at Denmark keeper Kasper Schmeichel during Wednesday's Euro 2020 semi-final at Wembley.





> England are also charged with causing a "disturbance" during Denmark's national anthem and setting off fireworks.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

Following the game the Danish FA representatives were asked if they wanted to make an official complaint, but said they did not wish to take the matter any further.

an example of gracious losers…


----------



## Rusty Nails (8 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I can't understand the motivation to post negative comments when a team I don't support does well.
> 
> If Wales were in a final against another country I wouldn't watch it and certainly wouldn't make sour remarks on here.
> 
> *The Wales team, and every other country's apart from England's, is an irrelevance to me as an Englishman.*


Exactly. Not supporting another country's team is not the same as not liking that other country.

I am not overly interested in whether NI, Scotland or England do well in sport because I support my national team. There is not a pecking order of which teams I support when Wales are inevitably knocked out. If my team is out I am just interested in watching a good match, as it was last night.

In football no-one would expect Spurs supporters to feel happy when Chelsea or Arsenal do better than them, or Wolves supporters to support Aston Villa when they go further in the FA Cup than them, and why should this be any different in international sport? Other teams, especially neighbours, are rivals and not your friends.

I will watch Sunday's match expecting a very good game but not investing any emotion in the result. I now believe that England have such a good team spirit and self-belief, plus a fair amount of skill and pace, that their attacking game will wear Italy down. The team has no major weaknesses and Southgate has turned into a really good manager.


----------



## shep (8 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Is it allowed when a team we DO support DOESN'T do well?
> As I have done - in the case of Denmark, Ukraine, Germany.........


Why don't you just say it like it is instead of talking b******s?

You no moor support these Countries than I do, I love a good wind up myself but this is just dull and just a little bit sad.


----------



## shep (8 Jul 2021)

theclaud said:


> I guess if you're worried about people merely _thinking you might be _a racist, you could fly the white dragon instead and remove all doubt.


This little beauty?


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Why don't you just say it like it is instead of talking b******s?
> 
> You no moor support these Countries than I do, I love a good wind up myself but this is just dull and just a little bit sad.


I've said it like it is. Quite simply, I am not English and therefore don't feel the need to support them. If that is upsetting you then there is an ignore facility. I suggest you use it.


----------



## shep (8 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> I've said it like it is. Quite simply, I am not English and therefore don't feel the need to support them. If that is upsetting you then there is an ignore facility. I suggest you use it.


I don't support Scotland either but I don't come up with some half assed bull about neighbours and supporting every other country that happens to play against them. 

It doesn’t upset me it's just fake crap I dislike, have the balls to say what you mean.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I don't support Scotland either but I don't come up with some half assed bull about neighbours and supporting every other country that happens to play against them.
> 
> It doesn’t upset me it's just fake crap I dislike, have the balls to say what you mean.


Tell you what, just to make MY life easier, I will put YOU on ignore, ya snowflake.


----------



## Rusty Nails (8 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> This little beauty?
> View attachment 597935



Do you really not know what this flag is being used to promote? Do you not see the racist motivation in it?

It is not just a laugh 

_"Moves are now under way to once again raise the White Dragon flag, not as the flag of England, but as the flag of the ethnic-English community within England. We need to see our banner flown as a signal to everyone else that although we may well have been forgotten about by our beloved leaders we most certainly have not gone away and we are once again finding our voice.

In a world with few certainties this flag tells us who we are and from where we have come. It imparts a sense of permanence and continuity. It is a symbol of our identity, our common history, tradition and of the kinship of all the Anglo-Saxon people. It is also a stark reminder that in multi-cultural England unless we embrace these things then we will surely die.

Look for the sign of the White Dragon and you will find a friend..."_


----------



## shep (8 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Do you really not know what this flag is being used to promote? Do you not see the racist motivation in it?
> 
> It is not just a laugh
> 
> ...


I was just replying to someone making reference to a flag, don't get on your high horse with me matey boy!


----------



## Rusty Nails (8 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I was just replying to someone making reference to a flag, don't get on your high horse with me matey boy!



If you are saying that you were completely ignorant about the meaning of the flag then perhaps you should have looked it up following @theclaud's post before making a joke about it.

If you did know what it meant then I am quite comfortable on my high horse.


----------



## shep (8 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> If you are saying that you were completely ignorant about the meaning of the flag then perhaps you should have looked it up following @theclaud's post before making a joke about it.
> 
> If you did know what it meant then I am quite comfortable on my high horse.


I know full well the history of the flag and what it symbolises, it's not new to me.

Which part of my comment did you see as a Joke?

She mentioned a Flag she sees as a racist one and I provided her with an example of it.

Just be careful you don't topple off it.😉


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

extended…
View: https://youtu.be/CqjGjstWkIg


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2021)

Oh please no!!





https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ed-tattoos-Wembley-Way-social-media-star.html


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh please no!!
> 
> View attachment 597989
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ed-tattoos-Wembley-Way-social-media-star.html


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Jul 2021)

Last one for the night -

https://9gag.com/gag/azMBveN


----------



## theclaud (9 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Look for the sign of the White Dragon and you will find a friend..."


It's the second time he's posted it. White supremacist dog-whistling.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jul 2021)

Photos of the celebrations here...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jul 2021)

View: https://www.reddit.com/r/AmItheAsshole/comments/og55vv/aita_for_causing_drama_during_an_important/?ref=share&ref_source=embed&utm_content=body&utm_medium=post_embed&utm_name=b8d4607017aa40cba3e17db663e59ce7&utm_source=embedly&utm_term=og55vv


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

I know this is a cycling forum, but as well as being a cyclist, I am also a football fan having played as a kid and coached as an adult.

I've attended a lot of England matches in my time with the first being a home international against NI in 1979 and the most recent being the opening qualifier for this current Euros in March 2019.

I'm a fully paid up member of the England travel club and although I couldn't secure a ticket for any of the finals, I'm totally crapping my pants at the prospect of England v Italy on Sunday night.

I know it's only a game, but how do the rest of you feel?

Is it coming home?


----------



## Sniper68 (9 Jul 2021)

Yes. 
I certainly wouldn’t bet against us!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2021)

It may do, it may do. 

Although I couldn't care less about a bunch of overgrown thugs on massive salaries fraudulently pretending to have shattered legs to earn a penalty. Christ, some of them shoild have equity cards the way they lay it on.

Thats the top level 'professional' game these days. about as sporting as playing tag with a blind man in an empty car park.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

There's a long football thread in the sport forum....more applicable than here in general cycling perhaps 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-football.94553/page-1484#post-6465603


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> It may do, it may do.
> 
> Although I couldn't care less about a bunch of overgrown thugs on massive salaries fraudulently pretending to have shattered legs to earn a penalty. Christ, some of them shoild have equity cards the way they lay it on.
> 
> Thats the top level 'professional' game these days. about as sporting as playing tag with a blind man in an empty car park.



I'm as dismayed as you by the antics, but it's a game which has to be played that way because that's exactly what the other team is doing.

It's all about sailing as close to the competition rules as you can whilst staying on the pitch.

I happens in motorsport, athletics, football, weightlifting, cycling etc. etc.

I've spent many a year wondering why I chuck money at football. I spent more than two grand following my teams FA cup run from start to finish in 2017. Best year of my life to be honest so maybe it was worth it?

But yes, if you take it down to its nuts and bolts, its just 22 people kicking a ball around in front of 60,000 piss heads.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://www.reddit.com/r/AmItheAsshole/comments/og55vv/aita_for_causing_drama_during_an_important/?ref=share&ref_source=embed&utm_content=body&utm_medium=post_embed&utm_name=b8d4607017aa40cba3e17db663e59ce7&utm_source=embedly&utm_term=og55vv



I too saw that post. I'm convinced that 95% of AITA is people participating in creative writing exercises but if this is true then I believe the phrase is "farkin' yikes"


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> There's a long football thread in the sport forum....more applicable than here in general cycling perhaps
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-football.94553/page-1484#post-6465603


I tried to find a football thread and failed. Thanks for the link.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

Just ignore the misery guts various from north and west of the border


----------



## Specialeyes (9 Jul 2021)

Just discussing here at work, that the weird thing this weekend will be that we _want_ to fast forward to Sunday evening! That never happens


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/CqjGjstWkIg


----------



## winjim (9 Jul 2021)

For the love of God, the 'It's coming home' lyric refers to the 1996 tournament being held in this country, not to England's chances of winning. The song's about how the England football team are generally a bit shoot.

So can we please not?


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> For the love of God, the 'It's coming home' lyric refers to the 1996 tournament being held in this country, not to England's chances of winning. The song's about how the England football team are generally a bit shoot.
> 
> So can we please not?


Go grump somewhere else 
There’s dozens of grumpy bloke threads for non football fans


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2021)

https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/sports.190/


----------



## Specialeyes (9 Jul 2021)

" I know that was then but it could be again"
It's about the triumph of hope over experience.
So, yes we can.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Jul 2021)

This is going to make me unpopular on both sides of the border.

The last England game I watched was when I was in Italy during Euro 2016 and it was honestly a perfectly enjoyable game. It was at that point I realised it's not the England side I'm against, or even the porcine, thuggish degenerates amongst the fans (we have plenty of our own porcine, thuggish degenerate fans up here)...

It's the media coverage. It's the constant talking about "us", completely oblivious to the fact that many of the people watching aren't part of "us".
It's the constant hyping up. It's the "it's coming home", as if that wasn't a mediocre song written by a middleweight comedian and his pal Salacious B. Crumb. It's the constant harping on about 1966.
That's why I'm nominally a member of Team ABE. The main source of joy I took from it was seeing Mark farking Lawrenson's miserable fizzog fall when England get put out.

Like I say, this tournament, I'm torn, because Gareth Southgate comes across as a really genuine, humble, lovely guy. A true leader, and I would be happy for him to finally be able to kill the demons he's carried from that penalty. The team also doesn't seem to have as many of the primadonna peanuts I have traditionally associated with them.

I've also loved seeing the idiots that tried to disavow the England squad for being "woke" exposing their own massive hypocrisy by furiously rowing back now that there's a chance of glory.

However, I also want England to lose because I don't want to be hearing about it for the next 55 flipping years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> View: https://youtu.be/CqjGjstWkIg




This (amongst other examples) is certainly showing Scotland, Wales and NI their place in the Union at this rather delicate time in our collective history.


----------



## winjim (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Go grump somewhere else
> There’s dozens of grumpy bloke threads for non football fans


There's seemingly dozens of football threads too. I thought this one was specifically about misinterpretation of song lyrics and how it annoys the piss out of me.

Or is it the same as all the others?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Jul 2021)

.


Edwardoka said:


> However, I also want England to lose because I don't want to be hearing about it for the next 55 flipping years.



I hate to break this to you, but losing for the last 55 years hasn't stopped this!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2021)

Felines in a skirt


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> .
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but losing for the last 55 years hasn't stopped this!


Oh, I know the score. I've seen it all before.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> _deleted bit_...
> 
> *It's the media coverage*.
> 
> ...


Maybe you watch too much telly.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> There's seemingly dozens of football threads too. I thought this one was specifically about misinterpretation of song lyrics and how it annoys the piss out of me.
> 
> Or is it the same as all the others?


Why would that be in general cycling posted by someone who says he’s a football fan…


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> This (amongst other examples) is certainly showing Scotland, Wales and NI their place in the Union at this rather delicate time in our collective history.


Jesus wept 
NI didn’t even qualify and the others got knocked out already.
I’m sure you can find the guards playing Flower of Scotland etc on YouTube


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Jul 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Maybe you watch too much telly.


1. I don't have a TV.
2. It's EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Flower of Scotland


Horrid song. Rousing tune, but the lyrics are incredibly cringeworthy. If it was from the 14th century, sure, it might be excused... but it was written in the 1960s... about a single battle in a 14 year long war, 700 years ago!

It's pish, on the same level as the "rebellious Scots to crush" line in the UK's national anthem, but without the context of the contemporary anti-Jacobite sentiment when that line was added.


----------



## GetFatty (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> View: https://youtu.be/CqjGjstWkIg



I really like that. I think it's a nice touch


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Horrid song. Rousing tune, but the lyrics are incredibly cringeworthy. If it was from the 14th century, sure, it might be excused... but it was written in the 1960s... about a single battle in a 14 year long war, 700 years ago!
> 
> It's pish, on the same level as the "rebellious Scots to crush" line in the UK's national anthem, but without the context of the contemporary anti-Jacobite sentiment when that line was added.


----------



## winjim (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Why would that be in general cycling posted by someone who says he’s a football fan…


Well, it's been moved now and spoilt my fun.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> Well, it's been moved now and spoilt my fun.


That’s fun for you?


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> For the love of God, the 'It's coming home' lyric refers to the 1996 tournament being held in this country, not to England's chances of winning. The song's about how the England football team are generally a bit shoot.
> 
> So can we please not?


I lived very near Wembley in 1996 and cycled past the stadium on my commute to and from Watford every day.

It was a brilliant summer and I watched all of the matches in the Rat and Carrot in Harlesden.

The pub was the first pub on one of the main routes back to London out of Wembley, so a large number of away supporters who'd failed to get tickets outside of the ground would end up jumping off the bus to watch the game live (all Wembley pubs were shut). It was rocking in the Rat and Carrot and it got picked up by the TV and newspapers at the time. The pub became all ticket come the semi finals.

Three Lions is an annoying song when it's sung by 18 year old piss heads who've never attended a match in their lives, but it's iconic for any true England supporter who understands the true sentiment that lies behind it.

Personally, I'm bricking it for Sunday. I reckon we have the skills and determination to beat the Italians, but I think the ghosts of the past will come back to haunt us.

Whatever, we are in the final and I have my table booked at the local football club.


----------



## matiz (9 Jul 2021)

I had a decent size wager on the Italians at 10/1 pre tournament thinking England would do the usual,
but I'm looking forward hopefully to losing my stake.


----------



## downesy (9 Jul 2021)

I like this England team it's make up reflects the city/ country I grew up in more than ever before, still need a couple more though.
They all seem down to earth normal people, they represent a bigger portion of the English population than I can ever remember, and are sporting heroes to millions across all cultures, win or lose the game I like this team.


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

downesy said:


> I like this England team it's make up reflects the city/ country I grew up in more than ever before, still need a couple more though.
> They all seem down to earth normal people, they represent a bigger portion of the English population than I can ever remember, and are sporting heroes to millions across all cultures, win or lose the game I like this team.


I think social media has a lot to do with it.

20 years ago, they could buy a mansion in Cheshire, marry a pop star and elevate themselves above the place where they came from. They could be total elitist urseholes far away from the spotlight and get away with it.

Now, they are under the microscope 24/7 and if they act like aresholes for a second, they will be pulled up for it.

Also, footballers are now elite athletes as opposed to the drunkard coke heads who went before them (like my heroes Paul Merson and Tony Adams).

This has been a brilliant competition so far. Fine margins, 100% effort, free flowing, well run.

I can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2021)

I redone the chorus for you all to learn...........

Felines in a skirt
Jules rimet got stolen
thirty years of hurt
but its just getting longer and longer


----------



## downesy (9 Jul 2021)

A great write up from David conn 
https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...isive-politicians-hijacking-euro-2020-success


----------



## srj10 (9 Jul 2021)

Italy on course for a wee treble. Eurovision, Euros and Wimbledon.🤞🇮🇹


----------



## winjim (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> That’s fun for you?


The fact that we're two days away from the final of a major international tournament in which England are doing extremely well, and somebody thinks that we may have neglected to mention it on the forum is funny to me so yes, I find it fun to gently (and I hope not maliciously) mock.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Jesus wept
> NI didn’t even qualify and the others got knocked out already.
> I’m sure you can find the guards playing Flower of Scotland etc on YouTube



Possibly, but that a very specific wish from the Saxe-Coburg sorry Windsor family for the English team. I think they should probably support all four teams with equal vigour or refrain from making suich gestures


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly, but that a very specific wish from the Saxe-Coburg sorry Windsor family for the English team. I think they should probably support all four teams with equal vigour or refrain from making suich gestures


They would I’m sure if they were actually still in the tournament. The guards are truly great at seamless medleys and arrangements 

Do you even follow football or indeed military band performances or just looking for a picky political angle as is usual on this forum?

If so, perhaps a new thread for you and your pals in NACA would be “fun”


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> They would I’m sure if they were actually still in the tournament.



I'll believe that when I see it...

Still, I suppose their home team got knocked out a week ago...


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll believe that when I see it...
> 
> Still, I suppose their home team got knocked out a week ago...


The home team of the Coldstream guardsmen? Their barracks are mostly in England I believe, but I guess there'll be other nationalities/home nations represented in their ranks


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Do you even follow football or indeed military band performances



I like the idea of someone following military band performances. Always walking behind, wondering which way the marchers will turn next sort of thing.


----------



## PaulB (9 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I lived very near Wembley in 1996 and cycled past the stadium on my commute to and from Watford every day.
> 
> It was a brilliant summer and I watched all of the matches in the Rat and Carrot in Harlesden.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this is a pure pisstake. It is, isn't it?


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Also, footballers are now elite athletes as opposed to the drunkard coke heads who went before them (like my heroes Paul Merson and Tony Adams).


And football is the less entertaining because of it.


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

PaulB said:


> I'm guessing this is a pure pisstake. It is, isn't it?


No it's not. 

Why do you think I am taking the piss?


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

srj10 said:


> Italy on course for a wee treble. Eurovision, Euros and Wimbledon.🤞🇮🇹


I don't doubt that for a minute but (as an England fan) I hope that you are wrong.


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> And football is the less entertaining because of it.


The very first match I attended was in 1971 at Highbury when Arsenal beat Manchester United 4-0.

The star attraction was George Best who played his matches on the back of a couple of swigs from a vodka bottle.

Twenty years later and I was at Highbury watching Tony Adams doing fearless tackles after he'd taken a half time swig from the brandy flask.

Imagine how good the TDF would be if all of the riders sunk five pints before setting off.

Or the mens final at Wimbledon if they were totally pissed and also had to spin around five times before every point.

Or the shi t faced Olympics?

That would be well worth watching.


----------



## icowden (9 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Imagine how good the TDF would be if all of the riders sunk five pints before setting off.
> Or the mens final at Wimbledon if they were totally pissed and also had to spin around five times before every point.



Drinking used to be acceptable for the Tennis many many years ago. And more recently for Darts and Snooker.
This lady was particularly spectacular, to the point where they had to try to find a way around prohibition for her!

https://www.si.com/tennis/2019/06/27/suzanne-lenglen-tennis-wimbledon-life-death


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (9 Jul 2021)

I will be watching the match on Sunday with a tinge of sadness, I had a phone call yesterday to tell me one of my best mates who I sit next to in The Holte End at Villa Park had died suddenly at the age of 59. He was a genuinely nice guy, hardly ever had a bad word to say about anyone, hard working, travelling by bus an hour and half each way for a low wage, yet never complained. It will feel strange not having him next to me cheering on the team he supported all his life.

Football gave us both a release from the Monday to Friday tedium.

I hope England wins on Sunday, either way I will raise a glass to my friend Nigel.

I will miss him.


As you were


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> It's the constant hyping up. It's the "it's coming home", as if that wasn't a mediocre song written by a middleweight comedian and his pal Salacious B. Crumb. It's the constant harping on about 1966.



I've spent just over half of my life in England and my favourite English trait is the ability to be ironic.

Try that sort of thing in Australia or the USA and they will look at you open mouthed in bewilderment.

The Germans would have you sanctioned.

It's coming home...


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I will be watching the match on Sunday with a tinge of sadness, I had a phone call yesterday to tell me one of my best mates who I sit next to in The Holte End at Villa Park had died suddenly at the age of 59.


Remember, people who don't go to football, go shopping with the missus instead.

Sounds like he had a brilliant life.


----------



## Slick (9 Jul 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I will be watching the match on Sunday with a tinge of sadness, I had a phone call yesterday to tell me one of my best mates who I sit next to in The Holte End at Villa Park had died suddenly at the age of 59. He was a genuinely nice guy, hardly ever had a bad word to say about anyone, hard working, travelling by bus an hour and half each way for a low wage, yet never complained. It will feel strange not having him next to me cheering on the team he supported all his life.
> 
> Football gave us both a release from the Monday to Friday tedium.
> 
> ...


To Nigel.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2021)

We had to laugh when the papers arrived in the shop on Thursday morning. Every single one, even the FT had the football on the front page.........with the exception of the Western Telegraph, which had a story about rugby and a picture of Tom Jones.

Incidently, a BBC poll found that 47% of Welsh people wanted England to win on Sunday.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jul 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Incidently, a BBC poll found that 47% of Welsh people wanted England to win on Sunday.



That's because 48% of Welsh people are English.


----------



## Lovacott (9 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> That's because 48% of Welsh people are English.


72% of \Welsh footballers are English and the other 28% are Jocks.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jul 2021)

Wales is basically just West Englandshire nowadays.


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Wales is basically just West Englandshire nowadays.


Thats what the english think………


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2021)

How does a football fan, whos english not know who terry butcher is………..🤔

anyway back to sunday, do you honestly think you will beat italy on the weekend???


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> How does a football fan, whos english not know who terry butcher is………..🤔
> 
> anyway back to sunday, do you honestly think you will beat italy on the weekend???


If I could predict sporting results the manager in the local branch of Corals would not warmly greet me by name when I walked in, but to answer your question I think they can. But if I were Italian I would also think they can win it.

It is impossible to predict how two teams will fare against each other until they actually meet. I think it will be a closr game whatever the outcome.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> Drinking used to be acceptable for the Tennis many many years ago. And more recently for Darts and Snooker.
> This lady was particularly spectacular, to the point where they had to try to find a way around prohibition for her!
> 
> https://www.si.com/tennis/2019/06/27/suzanne-lenglen-tennis-wimbledon-life-death


She seemed like a classy gal! Just my type. 🧐


----------



## shep (9 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I know this is a cycling forum, but as well as being a cyclist, I am also a football fan having played as a kid and coached as an adult.
> 
> I've attended a lot of England matches in my time with the first being a home international against NI in 1979 and the most recent being the opening qualifier for this current Euros in March 2019.
> 
> ...


I doubt it, but you never know. 

Best chance in decades of a major trophy and Spain were the better team last time out. 

Early goal might make all the difference for us and we have a strong, rested bench so fingers crossed.


----------



## shep (9 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Thats what the english think………


Do we?


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Do we?


as this is a football thread im not going to answer…….sorry


----------



## postman (9 Jul 2021)

Come the end,I will say bloody hell they did it or well I told you so.Now Cav is a different kettle of fish,oh number 35 now that will get me jumping and screaming,this week has been awesome,anybody think like me the lead out bloke nearly forgot the script,he looked over near the line,I am sure he thought bloody hell that was too close I nearly won.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2021)

Seeing as it's 'England's biggest match since 1966'. Can you spot the Accy/England W/C final connection?🤔


----------



## Lovacott (10 Jul 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> If I could predict sporting results the manager in the local branch of Corals would not warmly greet me by name when I walked in, but to answer your question I think they can. But if I were Italian I would also think they can win it.
> 
> It is impossible to predict how two teams will fare against each other until they actually meet. I think it will be a closr game whatever the outcome.


Apart from the match against Ukraine, all of our games have been very tight and could have gone either way.

We were lucky against the Danes. They had a really tough quarter final and they ran out of legs after about 60 minutes.

So far, the Italians have scored 12 goals and only conceded 3. We've scored 10 and conceded 1.

Hopefully the match won't be ruined by fear of failure as is often the case in major finals.


----------



## Rocky (10 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Seeing as it's 'England's biggest match since 1966'. Can you spot the Accy/England W/C final connection?🤔
> 
> View attachment 598215


Les Cocker........also a trainer for the England side, as I recall. Poor chap died aged 55. Far too young.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Maybe the ref should watch these before the game -


View: https://youtu.be/S7dkvGHcy2k


View: https://youtu.be/thwA2wbOzYg


View: https://youtu.be/PNaNc3X6IK0


----------



## Lovacott (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Maybe the ref should watch these before the game


Attacking players are encouraged to do this by the laws of the game. They know that if they are fouled but stay on their feet, the foul won't be given.

Refs look at the end product rather than the action so a trip where an attacker stumbles but stays up, is not deemed to be a trip.

The idea with any sport is to play to the very limits of the rules so rugby players will duck into a tackle to make it high, footballers will trail a foot to draw a foul and male weightlifters will have a sex change so they can win in the womens event.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Attacking players are encouraged to do this by the laws of the game. They know that if they are fouled but stay on their feet, the foul won't be given.
> 
> Refs look at the end product rather than the action so a trip where an attacker stumbles but stays up, is not deemed to be a trip.
> 
> The idea with any sport is to play to the very limits of the rules so rugby players will duck into a tackle to make it high, footballers will trail a foot to draw a foul and male weightlifters will have a sex change so they can win in the womens event.


Is that so?




Those nasty people writing the rules made poor ickle Sterling fall over.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> poor ickle Sterling



I'm not sure why Sterling is _always_ picked out, but it leaves a nasty taste.


----------



## Lovacott (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Is that so?
> Those nasty people writing the rules made poor ickle Sterling fall over.



I take it you are one of those people who really don't like football?


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Like I say, this tournament, I'm torn, because Gareth Southgate comes across as a really genuine, humble, lovely guy. A true leader, and I would be happy for him to finally be able to kill the demons he's carried from that penalty. The team also doesn't seem to have as many of the primadonna peanuts I have traditionally associated with them.




Forza Italia!

Ciao bella
Edoardo


----------



## Lovacott (10 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm not sure why Sterling is _always_ picked out, but it leaves a nasty taste.


In that video, he's shaping to shoot and catches his foot on the ground. It's not a dive.


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2021)

Most people moaning about the diving, are probably the same ones who think "hand of God" was ace and rushed out to buy an Argentine football shirt🤷‍♂️


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2021)

Maybe Scottish players never dive as they never actually have the ball? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Jul 2021)

downesy said:


> Most people moaning about the diving, are probably the same ones who think "hand of God" was ace and rushed out to buy an Argentine football shirt🤷‍♂️


Maradona is dead and Peter Shilton is an RWNJ... maybe time to move on? Crazy notion, I know.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Maybe Scottish players never dive as they never actually have the ball? 🤷‍♂️


Says the england fan who doesnt know who terry butcher is…….


----------



## Mike_P (10 Jul 2021)

Maybe Frank Lampard should have dived against Germany, the ref might have given the goal then.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2021)

Them were the days. Jack Charlton having a ciggie break during training 1970.


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2021)

Always remember Cruyff having a ciggie on the subs bench


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> In that video, he's shaping to shoot and catches his foot on the ground. It's not a dive.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm not sure why Sterling is _always_ picked out, but it leaves a nasty taste.


Funny I how I highlighted Sterling, Kane and Grealish all cheating but it's Sterling you pick up on.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Jul 2021)

Every now and then it just hits me:-

England are in the final!
For the first time ever in my 53 years.


----------



## Scaleyback (10 Jul 2021)

"There was contact, it was not a dive." 


We hear this a lot now " there was contact so . . . " (not just here but from the commentators and pundits.) That phrase seems to justify players 'hitting the deck' as if being swatted by Kung Fu Panda. Most referees seem incapable of knowing the difference between players being 'chopped off at the knees' or touched in error by an out of control 5gram force. This is a contact sport for goodness sake, or it used to be ?
Anyone noticed how if any players get 'touched' on their face, or let's be truthful, they feel a draught from a nearby passing limb, they clasp both hands to their face, drop like a stone and roll around screaming ? Must keep their 'pretty boy' looks inviolate, eh ?
Sadly as modern players fitness and stamina has improved greatly their pain tolerance and their appreciation of what constitutes fair play has decreased exponentially. Frankly the 'beautiful game' has in many instances become an embarrassing watch.
Rant over.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2021)

downesy said:


> Always remember Cruyff having a ciggie on the subs bench


40 a day,if i remember rightly.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2021)

Sad news to hear about former England, Spain '82 W/C and Ipswich striker Paul Mariner passing away.
https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....er-england-striker-paul-mariner-dies-aged-68/


----------



## Spartak (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Jul 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 598264



I thought that was unnecessary. Shouldn’t have been published but they seem to be relishing all the outrage on Twitter. 

If England wins tomorrow I’ll be happy for them.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2021)

https://www.thenational.scot/sport/19434192.italy-reacted-nationals-euro-2020-braveheart-front-page/

The Italians think it's hilarious.

https://www.thenational.scot/sport/...cini-front-page-divides-uk-bitterness-banter/

Sadly, many people in England fail to see the joke.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 598264


Pretty pathetic for a so-called newspaper. Mind you, it's like a Daily McMail really.


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm not sure why Sterling is _always_ picked out, but it leaves a nasty taste.


I must disagree with what I hope you are not trying to imply. He is picked out because he is a serial diver and it has also happened to many white players including Saint Harry and others not representing this Sceptred Isle. There will always be some who criticise out of racist or xenophobic motives but I doubt that this applies to Sterling anymore than anyone else.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jul 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 598264


You know what? We'll be best of mates one day! When they went 'to print' in 1488 with _The Wallace_, I bet they never imagined an american born australian would be photoshopped into an italian in the name of FREEDOM!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> He is picked out because he is a serial diver



He really isn't, certainly no more than his contemporaries. 

He gets far more hate than other players.


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> He really isn't, certainly no more than his contemporaries.
> 
> *He gets far more hate than other players*.


He really is (imo, which is possibly as valid as yours)

Where do you get the evidence for that from? Exactly how much more hate? Which other players?

Without such evidence your opinion is just that...an opinion based upon your own prejudices.

Not every criticism of a person of colour is racist, e.g. Priti Patel. Sometimes it is justified.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Not every criticism of a person of colour is racist, e.g. Priti Patel. Sometimes it is justified



I didn't say it was racist.


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I didn't say it was racist.


It is clearly obvious you didn't _say_ it. 

What reasons could you suggest for him being _always_ picked on that would leave a nasty taste? Is it because he plays for Manchester City and England, or because he used to play for Liverpool, or because he's from Wembley?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> It is clearly obvious you didn't _say_ it.
> 
> What reasons could you suggest for him being _always_ picked on that would leave a nasty taste? Is it because he plays for Manchester City and England, or because he used to play for Liverpool, or because he's from Wembley?



Well, sometimes people just pile on, which is unpleasant. 

Some of the stuff about sterling is clearly racist, I would guess not all. 

Either way, the constant highlighting of negative things about him leaves a nasty taste.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

I've no interest in what he does off the field, from what I've seen he's done nothing wrong. 

On the pitch, he's a cheat. Anybody who cheats as often as he does (5 yellow cards for simulation apparently) is going to be criticised.

All the people singing his praises and making excuses for cheating in an England shirt (Kane and Grealish too), will change their tune when he cheats against their side in the league. And he will, all 3 of them will because they're cheats.


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, sometimes people just pile on, which is unpleasant.
> 
> Some of the stuff about sterling is clearly racist, I would guess not all.
> 
> Either way, the constant highlighting of negative things about him leaves a nasty taste.


I feel the same way about similar criticism of Gareth Bale, who has never dived in his life


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I've no interest in what he does off the field, from what I've seen he's done nothing wrong.
> 
> On the pitch, he's a cheat. Anybody who cheats as often as he does (5 yellow cards for simulation apparently) is going to be criticised.
> 
> All the people singing his praises and making excuses for cheating in an England shirt (Kane and Grealish too), will change their tune when he cheats against their side in the league. And he will, all 3 of them will because they're cheats.



How's the vertigo up on that equine of yours?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I've no interest in what he does off the field, from what I've seen he's done nothing wrong.
> 
> On the pitch, he's a cheat. Anybody who cheats as often as he does (5 yellow cards for simulation apparently) is going to be criticised.
> 
> All the people singing his praises and making excuses for cheating in an England shirt (Kane and Grealish too), will change their tune when he cheats against their side in the league. And he will, all 3 of them will because they're cheats.


Thank God the Italians don't dive.


----------



## Lovacott (10 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> 40 a day,if i remember rightly.


I chucked in the fags ten years ago, but when I was smoking, the first thing I did when I got off my non smoking work site, was spark up a ciggy.

This includes when I was cycle commuting. I'd do the first mile or so with a roll up hanging out of my mouth.

Times have changed.


View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1wenv


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Thank God the Italians don't dive.


The Italian FA tweeted after the England game that maybe "football is diving home"


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Is that so?
> View attachment 598236
> 
> Those nasty people writing the rules made poor ickle Sterling fall over.


Are you suggesting Scottish and Welsh players don't dive ?


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are you suggesting Scottish and Welsh players don't dive ?


Not sure about the Scottish, but our players don't get enough of the ball to dive. Not even Bale these days.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> This includes when I was cycle commuting. I'd do the first mile or so with a roll up hanging out of my mouth.


That was me too. Up until not so very long ago.


----------



## Lovacott (10 Jul 2021)

Stephenite said:


> That was me too. Up until not so very long ago.


I could actually make a roll up whilst I was riding but I'd have to come to a brief stop to light it.


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2021)

Someone up thread mentioned Jack Grealish in the trio of cheats, he's not a cheat never booked for diving, he makes the most of any contact he receives as the most fouled player in the premier League I don't blame him. 
If your daft enough to take a swing at him, he's clever enough to make you pay for it, we want to watch skillful players play not hatchet men .


----------



## Spartak (10 Jul 2021)

Every player 'cheats'.....

How many times have you seen the ball go out of play for a throw in / corner and both players involved in the tackle have indicated to the referee or linesmen that it's their ball knowing full well its not.

Players have learnt over the years to apply pressure onto the officals to hopefully press home some advantage....

I'm sure we will see it tomorrow night from BOTH teams ?


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2021)

It was specifically the diving I was addressing 🙂


----------



## Lovacott (10 Jul 2021)

downesy said:


> Someone up thread mentioned Jack Grealish in the trio of cheats, he's not a cheat never booked for diving, he makes the most of any contact he receives as the most fouled player in the premier League I don't blame him.
> If your daft enough to take a swing at him, he's clever enough to make you pay for it, we want to watch skillful players play not hatchet men .


The simple fact is, if you stay on your feet, you reduce the level of jeopardy for the defender and you invite tackling attempts.

But if the defender knows that you will drop like a stone with any contact, they will think twice.

There are versions of this in every sport played and there really isn't much that can be done about it (other than VAR).


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> The Italian FA tweeted after the England game that maybe "football is diving home"


And who said Europeans don’t do irony?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Dear oh dear.


----------



## carpiste (10 Jul 2021)

Last 30 km of the tour, 30 minutes(ish) of England v Canada in the rugby, Copa America Argentina v Brazil at 0100 tonight( tomorrow) then up all night to watch McGregor get knocked on his backside again by Poirier...... all day in bed and then it`s the final!
And I have to try to get a short 12-15 mile ride in too!
Am I getting sports burn out? Nah


----------



## downesy (10 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> The Italian FA tweeted after the England game that maybe "football is diving home"





vickster said:


> And who said Europeans don’t do irony?


I loved immobile's lazurus moment


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

Well that's a surprising approach. Quality journalism that.


----------



## flake99please (10 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> If England wins tomorrow without any contentious decisions I’ll be happy for them.



FTFY (and I would completely agree with the edited sentence).


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jul 2021)

England expects that every man will do his duty.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhz8Slipk4g


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Jul 2021)

It's going to Rome
It's going to Rome
Football's going to Rome

Been whistling that all day


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

theclaud said:


> Photos of the celebrations here...


Why would they, they're not English?


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

matiz said:


> I had a decent size wager on the Italians at 10/1 pre tournament thinking England would do the usual,
> but I'm looking forward hopefully to losing my stake.


Great avatar, by the way. Wolves aye we!


----------



## PaulB (11 Jul 2021)

The last Englishman to manage the European Champions.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

In 1986 I met a moustachioed foreigner at a Kennoway jumble sale who made a risque joke about a pair of china dogs that left me in genuine danger of soiling myself and formed a tie between me and his possible homeland that continues to this day. Good luck to the lads tonight. 🇮🇹


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jul 2021)

Anyone brave enough to make a prediction?

I predict extra time, then either a last gasp Foden winner, or Italy on penalties. 

Paralysed by indecision.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Anyone brave enough to make a prediction?
> 
> I predict extra time, then either a last gasp Foden winner, or Italy on penalties.
> 
> Paralysed by indecision.


Isnt foden out of the match with a foot injury


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

2-1 Italy.
Immobile dive 90+4 leads to pen


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Isnt foden out of the match with a foot injury



Dunno, but that would be in line with my normal powers of prediction if so!


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2021)

As I post the sun has been swallowed up by angry grey and black clouds.An omen for tonight.So much was promised by the blue sky and sun first thing,it's an omen I tell you,never mind I we have Cav to cheer on.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2021)

England 4 Italy 0. Of that I am super confident.

Not so sure about the 2nd half though


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

I see they been checking the lights for later


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Isnt foden out of the match with a foot injury


He didn't train but not ruled out i heard.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

Ive changed some more of the lyrics for

“ Felines in a skirt”

its going to rome
its going to rome
the euros
the euros are going to rome

Everyone seems to know the score
They've seen it all before
They just know
They're so sure

That England's gonna throw it away
Gonna blow it away
But I know they can play
'Cause I remember

Felines in a skirt
jules rimet got stolen
55 years of hurt
and italy just made it longer

So many jokes, so many sneers
But all those oh-so-nears
Wear you down
through the years

But i still see grealish roll on the floor
harry kane missing the goal
sterling diving some more
and foden crying

felines in a skirt
jules rimet was stolen
55 years of hurt
and italy will make it longer

hop you all like it……


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2021)

Football's scummy gnome...


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jul 2021)

Well, I hope one Italian wins today, Forza Berrettini!


----------



## srj10 (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Just heard on the radio that an estimated 7 million pints of beer will be supped tonight in pubs and at home etc. I also heard that an estimated 35 million will watch the game on tv. By my estimation this works out at a puny 0.2 pints per person. If everyone watching the game tonight followed my example and supped an estimated to be 10 pints tonight,then the number of pints supped will be 350 million,therefore helping immensely boost the badly hit brewing industry!🧐


----------



## Poacher (11 Jul 2021)

Sea lions in the dirt


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just heard on the radio that an estimated 7 million pints of beer will be supped tonight in pubs and at home etc. I also heard that an estimated 35 million will watch the game on tv. By my estimation this works out at a puny 0.2 pints per person. If everyone watching the game tonight followed my example and supped an estimated to be 10 pints tonight,then the number of pints supped will be 350 million,therefore helping immensely to boost the badly hit brewing industry!🧐


What if like me……you dont drink, how does that work???


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> What if like me……you dont drink, how does that work???


Sorry,but you don't count. I'm on about English people.🧐


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> You don't count. I'm on about English people.🧐


But 35million english people wont watch the match tonight…..so your maths are flawed


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just heard on the radio that an estimated 7 million pints of beer will be supped tonight in pubs and at home etc. I also heard that an estimated 35 million will watch the game on tv. By my estimation this works out at a puny 0.2 pints per person. If everyone watching the game tonight followed my example and supped an estimated to be 10 pints tonight,then the number of pints supped will be 350 million,therefore helping immensely to boost the badly hit brewing industry!🧐


You realise plenty of those 35m will be kids?


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> You realise plenty of those 35m will be kids?


Then maybe let them have just 5 pints,not 10.🧐


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> You realise plenty of those 35m will be kids?


And 34.9m will be supporting italy………


----------



## Cathryn (11 Jul 2021)

My boys have just set off - they got tickets this morning. I've never seen a grown man more excited. (More excited than when his son was born).


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## downesy (11 Jul 2021)

Football is petty,tribal, full of pantomime villains, childish, and I f*****g love it😉


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> 2-1 Italy.
> Immobile dive 90+4 leads to pen


0 - 0 after extra time. No-one scores a penalty so it goes to a judging panel for a dive-off which England only just win.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2021)

How long after the final whistle will the calls start for Gareth Southgate to be knighted/sacked immediately for being tactical genius/completely inept in fielding the best England team ever/putting out the weakest side of the tournament?


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

downesy said:


> Football is petty,tribal, full of pantomime villains, childish, and I f*****g love it😉


And it brings out the true colour in the Jocks!


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

There will be a badger parade up the Mall with him at the head.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> And it brings out the true colour in the Jocks!


Blue & white, not red & white.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> You realise plenty of those 35m will be kids?


Since when have kids not drunk beer and smoked weed


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Blue & white, not red & white.


Another sidesplitter, be careful I don't want to be up A&E before the big game.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Another sidesplitter, be careful I don't want to be up A&E before the big game.







Tempting.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2021)

I have English and Italian friends so I'm kind of conflicted, I think Italy will win as they're a better side and I really like Chiellini. I'm not fussed either way to be honest, I just hope it's a good game; there have been some crackers in the tournament and I hope the final lives up to my expectations.


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I have English and Italian friends so I'm kind of conflicted, I think Italy will win as they're a better side and I really like Chiellini. I'm not fussed either way to be honest, I just hope it's a good game; there have been some crackers in the tournament and I hope the final lives up to my expectations.


I think it will be pretty dull football to be honest and I can't see us winning but it's been a great tournament, result wise, so happy already. 

Plus, not long to go till the season starts and live football resumes. 

Happy bunny.


----------



## Rocky (11 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Blue & white, not red & white.


I sometimes think that CC mimics the many, including our _esteemed_ prime minister, who conflate Great Britain with England. They forget that many of us hail from Wales or Scotland; and have loyalties elsewhere.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I think it will be pretty dull football to be honest and I can't see us winning but it's been a great tournament, result wise, so happy already.
> 
> Plus, not long to go till the season starts and live football resumes.
> 
> Happy bunny.



Dull football? Seriously? England have become adept at hitting on the break which is pretty exciting to watch and Italy have played easily the most relentless attacking football of the tournament. If that leads to a dull game I'll be surprised (and disappointed).


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I have English and Italian friends so I'm kind of conflicted, I think Italy will win as they're a better side and I really like Chiellini. I'm not fussed either way to be honest, I just hope it's a good game; there have been some crackers in the tournament and I hope the final lives up to my expectations.





shep said:


> I think it will be pretty dull football to be honest and I can't see us winning but it's been a great tournament, result wise, so happy already.



I really believe that if England can keep up the standard of the quarter and semi finals they will have a little bit of an edge on the Italians, especially with crowd support.

The Italian defenders are great, but are getting on a bit and will struggle with the pace of England if they can maintain it all game.


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Dull football? Seriously? England have become adept at hitting on the break which is pretty exciting to watch and Italy have played easily the most relentless attacking football of the tournament. If that leads to a dull game I'll be surprised (and disappointed).


I hope you're right, I'm worried we'll be too defensive but we'll see.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I hope you're right, I'm worried we'll be too defensive but we'll see.


They haven't got a bad defence. Just one goal conceded so far.

If they sit back Italy will make them pay. Southgate is usually quite astute.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

Won't the ticket allocation mean the crowd is 50-50 tonight?


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Won't the ticket allocation mean the crowd is 50-50 tonight?


That's the theory, possibly, but not so simple given the limited access of Italians to the UK.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

The party atmosphere has started


View: https://twitter.com/NewsForAllUK/status/1414246103407529989


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2021)

Men behaving like dicks shocker


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

How will the England players be relaxing now,almost 2 hours to the kick off? 🤔 If i was playing tonight i'd have a few beers and maybe a Jamaican Woodbine or 2 to 'chill me out'.🧐


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2021)

Beer and a spliff is a seriously bad way to prepare for a game of football. I learned this so you don't have to.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

Too much beer, not enough spliffs


View: https://twitter.com/RaveFootage/status/1414261099696898059?s=20


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Too much beer, not enough spliffs
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/RaveFootage/status/1414261099696898059?s=20



Yikes - guy on right hand side having some kind of seizure!


----------



## downesy (11 Jul 2021)

This is the reason I chucked going to England games, don't get me wrong most are fantastic fans, but way to many dickheads


----------



## downesy (11 Jul 2021)

Back to the game sadly I think England are going to get a reality check, the Italians will boss the game I can't see us holding off their midfield. I think a narrow defeat in goal terms, but Italy will dominate , fingers crossed I'm wrong though


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> The party atmosphere has started
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/NewsForAllUK/status/1414246103407529989



TRUE patriots? Don’t make me fackin’ laugh! ’Don’t $hit on your doorstep’ comes to mind. 
And regardless of the result, it doesn’t bear thinking about how the ’yoof’ of our country are going to ’behave’ later after the game. 
I f*****g despair. 😡😡


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Well here's hoping for an England victory *at any cost!* Sod the 'nail biting entertainment' i was on about last week!


----------



## Brandane (11 Jul 2021)

I'm glad I didn't park my Lamborghini in Leicester Square tonight


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> I'm glad I didn't park my Lamborghini in Leicester Square tonight


I might move my 16 year old Mini to a posher area of town.

Or i could leave it where it is and put my inflatable German Shepherd on the driver's seat.🤔






https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284074463560?var=0&mkevt=1&mkcid=1&mkrid=710-53481-19255-0&campid=5338343596&toolid=10001&customid=eb:g:vms:eb:284074463560;Cj0KCQjwraqHBhDsARIsAKuGZeHfAwzRZzArH3ckZDXreVpmBZG077CGCkWA6eAZYm5-ZP2O_6tTZwgaAgnMEALw_wcB&gclid=Cj0KCQjwraqHBhDsARIsAKuGZeHfAwzRZzArH3ckZDXreVpmBZG077CGCkWA6eAZYm5-ZP2O_6tTZwgaAgnMEALw_wcB


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might move my 16 year old Mini to a posher area of town.
> 
> Or i could leave it where it is and put my inflatable German Shepherd on the driver's seat.🤔
> 
> ...


Is that your blow up doll?


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Is that your blow up doll?


His German au pair!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> I'm glad I didn't park my Lamborghini in Leicester Square tonight



You’ve nothing to worry about. 

The BBC report is , “_Revellers have also filled the streets in central London ahead of the game._”

Revellers.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Says they tried to storm the gates, jump barriers and fought with police.


----------



## Brandane (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might move my 16 year old Mini to a posher area of town.


Why, is it an Italian Mini?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Here we go with the other team getting booed! Can’t stand that. C’mon Italy!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Why, is it an Italian Mini?


Do you think chav yobs check what make a car is before they vandalise it?🧐


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2021)

!


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2021)

Unbelieveable , so pleased for Shaw, hes been so solid


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

*'ave it!!! *


----------



## Brandane (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you think chav yobs check what make a car is before they vandalise it?🧐


I remember on one of the occasions when Germany put England out of a competition, they went around trashing German cars.


----------



## Brandane (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> *'ave it!!! *


Would rather have you going a goal up in the 2nd minute than the 89th.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> I remember on one of the occasions when Germany put England out of a competition, they went around trashing German cars.


Brighton (or was it Bournemouth?🤔) 1990,after the W/C loss to W Germany.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Would rather have you going a goal up in the 2nd minute than the 89th.....


To see a 2 goals in 189 games (or summat like that) defender get a chance on goal makes you think *"he'll miss"*, when he gets that shooting chance. I'm just happy it went it,no matter on how many minutes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

So far so good.


----------



## carpiste (11 Jul 2021)

...... and breath..


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

Get in!


----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/cwtchcaerdydd/status/1414293513798397952?s=20


And straight back out.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Their possession and shots on goal tally is much better than ours. Please,someone up there let England win summat for once!!🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Slick said:


> View: https://twitter.com/cwtchcaerdydd/status/1414293513798397952?s=20
> 
> 
> And straight back out.




Distraction tactics by the Jocks, fellow Englanders.🧐 Damn' them! 🧐*DO Not* rise to the bait!!🧐


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Slick said:


> View: https://twitter.com/cwtchcaerdydd/status/1414293513798397952?s=20
> 
> 
> And straight back out.




Why are so many violent thugs drawn to this sport?


----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Why are so many violent thugs drawn to this sport?


I sometimes wonder what they are like at other times. We have our fair share, I know some of them but I still can't figure out why.


----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)

Slick said:


> I sometimes wonder what they are like at other times. We have our fair share, I know some of them but I still can't figure out why.


There is also younger ones who are obviously just caught up in it all, which I do get.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2021)

!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2021)

That was a goal coming, Italy are finding their legs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

At the mo' i'll be happy to make extra time.


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2021)

Only one team in it at the moment. And it isn’t England.


----------



## carpiste (11 Jul 2021)

Poor, poor second half


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Glad we made it to extra time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2021)

It’s going Rome it’s going Rome, football’s going Rome....


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

Parked the bus and it's backfired, long way back!


----------



## Seevio (11 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> Italy are finding their legs.


I reckon that if they had looked between their hips and ankles in the first place, it would be all over by now.


----------



## carpiste (11 Jul 2021)

I get the feeling Southgate has bottled it again!


----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)

Wow that didn't take long.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 598697


Saw that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Why are so many violent thugs drawn to this sport?


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...abused-by-england-fans?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## carpiste (11 Jul 2021)

Penalties?





I`ll take it!


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2021)

Well, lets see who holds their nerve


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Can i hack it,or should i take my mutt for a shoot ( a different kind of shoot out ) round the block to avoid it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Can i hack it,or should i take the dog for a shoot ( a different kind of shoot out ) round the block to avoid it?


I have the same dilemma...it’ll be shoot either way....


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2021)

Whatever the outcome, England can hold thier heads up, been a good game,.


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## carpiste (11 Jul 2021)

great save


----------



## carpiste (11 Jul 2021)

lol. McGuire broke the goal camera!!!


----------



## carpiste (11 Jul 2021)

last 3 pens were appalling!


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2021)

Ah well....good game. Shame but a good overall display from England....and its raining here


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Jul 2021)

Can Nicola give us a public holiday tomorrow please.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2021)

Oh bugger. 
The two penalty subs both missed.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

Its going to rome……….


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Hard luck England.


Bravi azzuri


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Runners up after a penalty shoot out is something to be proud about.🧐


----------



## Seevio (11 Jul 2021)

Well, it's better that being knocked out by Iceland.


----------



## srj10 (11 Jul 2021)

Right result eventually negative football from Southgate, Forza Italia Forza Mancini


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Just hope my inflatable German Shepherd hasn't *de*flated!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

We'd have beaten them on penalties too.


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Jul 2021)

When it comes to penalty shootouts, it's just 11 men against 11. You can't say fairer than that.


----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## HMS_Dave (11 Jul 2021)

As i console my lad, i laugh at the imbeciles in this thread who think they've won something by England losing narrowly in the final. Limp and pathetic.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> As i console my lad, i laugh at the imbeciles in this thread who think they've won something by England losing narrowly in the final. Limp and pathetic.


Nope…..nobodies won anything, not even england. Lets hope the streets of london can cope later, cause leicester square was destroyed hours before kick off


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Edwardoka (11 Jul 2021)

Penalties are a crap way to decide football matches. Penalties are about as far removed from what the game is about as it's possible to be while still involving feet, balls, and goals.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

What’s that all about….the England team taking their medals straight back off?


----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What’s that all about….the England team taking their medals straight back off?


Not happy with silver, a statement of intent maybe?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Slick said:


> Not happy with silver, a statement of intent maybe?


Looked pretty ignorant!


----------



## Brandane (11 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> As i console my lad, i laugh at the imbeciles in this thread who think they've won something by England losing narrowly in the final. Limp and pathetic.


Ach come on, it's called rivalry, as explained in this post....


Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 598550


It's football, and someone has to lose.


----------



## Slick (11 Jul 2021)

Its Italy's time in the sun, maybe next time it will be England's turn.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

First time I've ever got an erection listening to Rio Ferdinand and Gary Lineker.


----------



## downesy (11 Jul 2021)

Scored early tried to defend , Southgate has been ultra defensive from the get go, such a shame as we have probably have the best attacking players I can remember. Well done Italy you played your way back into the game and deserved the win, roll on the world cup.


----------



## HMS_Dave (11 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Ach come on, it's called rivalry, as explained in this post....
> 
> It's football, and someone has to lose.


It's just a pity there isn't a different class... My grandparents were Scottish, i cheer them on also. Apparently, im not supposed to. I had one guy claim i was culturally appropriating ... I'll do me thanks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Penalties are a crap way to decide football matches. Penalties are about as far removed from what the game is about as it's possible to be while still involving feet, balls, and goals.


Have to agree.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2021)

🤣


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Penalties are a crap way to decide football matches. Penalties are about as far removed from what the game is about as it's possible to be while still involving feet, balls, and goals.


The match has to end somehow with a winner.
They had 2 hours to do it as couldn’t.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jul 2021)

More than 30 games without defeat tells its own story.

Italy were the best team before the tournament, during it, and against us tonight.


----------



## downesy (11 Jul 2021)

Well that's done back to the real deal , come on villa 💙💜


----------



## stephec (11 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 598697


Only in a re-run.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

I kind of knew we'd lose. I resigned myself to a slim defeat,so i prepared myself mentally for it. There'll be many out there tonight having sad dangerous thoughts. Think! It's only a game...life goes on!!


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> The match has to end somehow with a winner.
> They had 2 hours to do it as couldn’t.


Keep playing until one team breaks the deadlock would be my suggestion. That's what most sports do.
For all the resemblance penalties has to the main game, they might as well just break out stone paper scissors.


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> View attachment 598560
> 
> Tempting.


Accy releases LP it goes straight in at 100.I'll give it fiove said Janice,


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Keep playing until one team breaks the deadlock would be my suggestion. That's what most sports do.
> For all the resemblance penalties has to the main game, they might as well just break out stone paper scissors.


It would be interesting to see a trial.


----------



## stephec (11 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Keep playing until one team breaks the deadlock would be my suggestion. That's what most sports do.
> For all the resemblance penalties has to the main game, they might as well just break out stone paper scissors.


That was tried once with the sudden death goal in extra time, can't remember exactly when but must be about ten years ago, unfortunately it just made teams more defensive so that they didn't give the goal away.


----------



## HMS_Dave (11 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I kind of knew we'd lose. I resigned myself to a slim loss,so i prepared myself mentally for it. There'll be many out there tonight having sad dangerous thoughts. Think! It's only a game...life goes on!!


Like i said to my lad, England should be proud of their achievements on the pitch. First final in 55 years is nothing to be sniffed at. How many would have wanted to be in Englands place tonight? I'd guess every other nation in Europe! Still it was England and they gave it a go, pushed them right to the end. Also, it's experience for the youngsters in the team that you can't buy!


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looked pretty ignorant!


Arrogance is right……theyve been hyped up as winner since wednesday, now they lost, they think they can just take the medals off and show pettulance


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

Penalties are a skill of the game. You never see anyone saying "Oh there shouldn't be a penalty after a hand ball in the box, it's a total lottery"


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2021)

Console yourself in the knowledge that someone somewhere has a lockup full of England winner’s merchandise.


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2021)

I blame the Pope,direct line upstairs.


----------



## HMS_Dave (11 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Arrogance is right……theyve been hyped up as winner since wednesday, now they lost, they think they can just take the medals off and show pettulance


You're only showing your petulance. Being in the final itself was a great achievement. Every other competitor would have happily took a place in the final. People dreamed about winning. What the heck is wrong with that!?


----------



## cambsno (11 Jul 2021)

We had done well to get here granted, but Southgates big failing was using subs,

We dominated the game for the 1st half - excellent. So Italy decided to make some changes and affect the game. They did from 60 mins in. we did not react. 

We left it far too late to change the game and were on the back foot from 60 mins onwards.

To put Saka on when Sancho was so good in previous game was crazy, He did nothing. To not put Grealish on till too late was crazy. To then make 2 changes with 1 min left was crazy, and expect them to score.

Overall disappointed. We did great to get here but let down with very poor game management from 45m onwards.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

Huge pressure to put on Rashford and Sancho to be put on for the last two minutes, without any time to get into the game, just for the penalty shootout.

Where were the more senior players in the team?


----------



## cambsno (11 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Huge pressure to put on Rashford and Sancho to be put on for the last two minutes, without any time to get into the game, just for the penalty shootout.
> 
> Where were the more senior players in the team?



Poor management!


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Penalties are a skill of the game. You never see anyone saying "Oh there shouldn't be a penalty after a hand ball in the box, it's a total lottery"


Right, but penalties for fouling are a part of the main game flow and can be avoided by... not fouling 
Plus, as soon as the kick is taken, the clock is running and the ball is back in play.

Whereas penalty shootouts are a binary thing, it completely ceases to be a team game, heaping all the pressure - and scorn for failure - onto individual players.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> You're only showing your petulance. Being in the final itself was a great achievement. Every other competitor would have happily took a place in the final. People dreamed about winning. What the heck is wrong with that!?


How am i showing petulance??? But they didnt win and they have to accept that. Collect your medal and wear it with pride, not show arrogance by removing it


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Huge pressure to put on Rashford and Sancho to be put on for the last two minutes, without any time to get into the game, just for the penalty shootout.
> 
> Where were the more senior players in the team?


Senior players were removed……..only youngsters left on the pitch to be fair


----------



## HMS_Dave (11 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> How am i showing petulance??? But they didnt win and they have to accept that. Collect your medal and wear it with pride, not show arrogance by removing it


Do you know the exact reason why they did? Because it certainly doesn't seem in the spirit in which the team have conducted themselves in the tournament to assume it's because they being disrespectful.


----------



## srj10 (11 Jul 2021)

Harry maguire talking nonsense post match interview!


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Senior players were removed……..only youngsters left on the pitch to be fair


Sterling, Shaw? And although Grealish is a fairly new international he is not that young.


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Do you know the exact reason why they did? Because it certainly doesn't seem in the spirit in which the team have conducted themselves in the tournament to assume it's because they being disrespectful.


Upset, pissed off, don’t want to be reminded they’ve just lost? Can’t see why that’s arrogance?


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2021)

I am not an England supporter but you must give credit to Southgates: he has done what no other manager has managed to do in the last 55 years.
He got England in the final of a major tournament and has a decent team for the future.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Jul 2021)

Sadly the practice of taking off runner-up medals is all too common across football and rugby, not just internationals but other cup tournaments.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2021)

Doesn't Grealish take the penalties for his club?


----------



## srj10 (11 Jul 2021)

Special mention for the ref, don't think he was fooled once by all the diving and playacting nonsense.









'


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2021)

Well that's me finished with football for the foreseeable future. Accrington Stanley friendlies in the next few weeks?🤔 No fecking thanks!!🧐


----------



## downesy (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Doesn't Grealish take the penalties for his club?


No he took a couple and missed, team Captain but not penalty taker


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Jul 2021)

It wasn't Germany, or Belgium, or France, or Ronaldo. 

It was the best tournament I can remember, including what I still think was the best game of my lifetime. 

We gave a good account of ourselves, lost to the better team. 

The beautiful game lives! 

Well done Italy! Worthy winners. 

Roll on the World Cup!


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looked pretty ignorant!


Or arrogant? Which isn't nice.


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> More than 30 games without defeat tells its own story.
> 
> Italy were the best team before the tournament, during it, and against us tonight.


From the second half on I will agree, still pretty happy overall.


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

Anyhow it's all done now, the saddo sweaties can put their avatars back to something that means even less and can ignore the Football thread till the next big tournament, us regular football fans can talk about the upcoming season and look forward to being in the grounds.
Well done ENGLAND.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Can Nicola give us a public holiday tomorrow please.



No doubt plenty of Sturgeon's mob will take the day off anyway, after getting 'pisched up' last night celebrating a team lose rather than a team win. Something you're used to eh! 🧐


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> No doubt plenty of Krankie's mob will take the day of anyway, after getting 'pisched up' last night celebrating a team lose rather than a team win. Something you're used to eh! 🧐


You may well be chastised for referring to St Nicola as a 'Krankie ', I've seen it before. 😉


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> No doubt plenty of Krankie's mob will take the day of anyway, after getting 'pisched up' last night celebrating a team lose rather than a team win. Something you're used to eh! 🧐


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Dull football? Seriously? England have become adept at hitting on the break which is pretty exciting to watch and Italy have played easily the most relentless attacking football of the tournament. If that leads to a dull game I'll be surprised (and disappointed).


You were right, I think it was a pretty entertaining game on the whole. 

Result aside it was a decent watch.


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> The party atmosphere has started
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/NewsForAllUK/status/1414246103407529989



I'm sure we could all find images or footage of idiot football fans from every nation.


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

I'm sure we could all find images or footage of idiot football fans from every nation.
[/QUOTE]
This is apparently banter. Although what it really is, is a small group of pi$$heads who want to get on the telly. Never mind the millions who like myself, watched it in peace with their families...


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> This is apparently banter. Although what it really is, is a small group of pi$$heads who want to get on the telly. Never mind the millions who like myself, watched that in peace with their families...


Daughter and I watched it in the local along with all the other lads we go to football with every week, that wouldn't be news worthy though would it?

No fighting, no p****ng in fountains and no defacing of public buildings. How boring are we!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

downesy said:


> No he took a couple and missed, team Captain but not penalty taker



View: https://twitter.com/Tactical_Times/status/1414373477503623181


That explains that then.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I'm sure we could all find images or footage of idiot football fans from every nation.



https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...s-euro-2020-final-b1882271.html#comments-area

That's a pretty damning article.

As for the game, England were undoubtedly the better side for the first 20 minutes but after that it was all Italy, once they shut down the supply to the wings. Chiesa was running riot on the left until he was done by Phillips.







That's an accurate reflection of the game.


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...s-euro-2020-final-b1882271.html#comments-area
> 
> That's a pretty damning article.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are always a minority of fans which plague the game. This really is nothing new, sadly but is also not isolated to England or English fans. Check out Koln supporters rioting at the end of the bundesliga season this year for example, although that in no ways detracts from my condemnation of the idiots that ruin it for everybody else, especially a team representing our nation. It is part of the reason i support the pokey little club that is Walsall FC. An 11300 capacity stadium which is never more than half full, unless we are playing the baggies or wolves and occasionally salopsbury. Always a more friendly atmosphere that is shared by most clubs ive been too on my travels, with the exception of Millwall and Crystal Palace... Sad really.


----------



## Scotty55 (12 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> No doubt plenty of Sturgeon's mob will take the day off anyway, after getting 'pisched up' last night celebrating a team lose rather than a team win. Something you're used to eh! 🧐


Only 2 teams England couldn’t beat in the tournament. Us and Italy.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

And the rascist abuse towards the 3 penalty takers started immediately after the game……absolutely shocking behaviour.


----------



## PaulB (12 Jul 2021)

The last Englishman to manage an English team to become Champions of Europe. In Rome against Roma! 







Allison, Firmino and Fabinho don't start, Brazil lose. Thiago doesn't start, Spain lose. Henderson doesn't start, England lose. Anyone see a pattern here?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Ah well. England deserved the first half lead but Italy clearly better in the end. England seemed to panic after the equaliser, knocking endless long balls to no-one.

Southgate's penalty subs a disastrous decision, but in another world he'd be being lauded as the tactical genius who brought it home. 

Onwards to... ...Qatar. FFS.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> And the rascist abuse towards the 3 penalty takers started immediately after the game……absolutely shocking behaviour.



Almost like the entire nation and politicians should have been united in supporting the team taking the knee to show we're united against this.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Anyhow it's all done now, the saddo sweaties can put their avatars back to something that means even less and can ignore the Football thread till the next big tournament, us regular football fans can talk about the upcoming season and look forward to being in the grounds.
> Well done ENGLAND.


I mentioned SWEATIES in a post and got chucked off the forum for three days
I am gutted about the England defeat but looking ahead to actually watching some live football at the London Stadium ⚒


----------



## Littgull (12 Jul 2021)

The England team have progressed well under Southgate particularly on eradicating defensive frailties. The tactic of playing Calvin Phillips and Declan Rice together as midfield holding players has been hugely successful in this.
However, the major weakness in the style of play which needs to be addressed is that in each game after an initial high tempo start the attacking build up becomes too slow and lacks penetration. It is strange that with such creative players as Grealish and Foden, Southgate continues to use them as just 'bit part' players. He needs to give them a run of full games but I feel he is too cautious to do this.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...otland-fans-clean-up-litter-in-central-london

I wonder how many ENGLAND fans are helping to clean up the mess in Leicester Square this morning? Mind you, they would need a team of glaziers to fix the shop windows that were "allegedly" trashed; not to mention bus windows smashed by missiles.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Yes, there are always a minority of fans which plague the game. This really is nothing new, sadly but is also not isolated to England or English fans. Check out Koln supporters rioting at the end of the bundesliga season this year for example, although that in no ways detracts from my condemnation of the idiots that ruin it for everybody else, especially a team representing our nation. It is part of the reason i support the pokey little club that is Walsall FC. An 11300 capacity stadium which is never more than half full, unless we are playing the baggies or wolves and occasionally salopsbury. Always a more friendly atmosphere that is shared by most clubs ive been too on my travels, with the exception of Millwall and Crystal Palace... Sad really.



Italy were the better team and deserved the win, saying that we reached our first final since 66 and that's something to be proud of. I felt we sat back and played far to deep in the second half and Grealish should have been on the pitch way earlier in the game, Southgate's choice of penalty takers wasn't great, but overall it's been a great Euros.

Back to watching our respective clubs very soon, I am looking forward to the annual friendly against Walsall, hopefully with a full stadium, pie and a pint.

UTV


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Almost like the entire nation and politicians should have been united in supporting the team taking the knee to show we're united against this.


Except all we get is endless ‘keep politics out of sport’ nonsense from (among my acquaintance, predominantly white) people who seem to find it impossible to comprehend.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Except all we get is endless ‘keep politics out of sport’ nonsense from (among my acquaintance, predominantly white) people who seem to find it impossible to comprehend.



Yeah.

Taking a stand against racism is "political".

Allowing racism to go unchallenged - "not political"


----------



## Chislenko (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Yes, there are always a minority of fans which plague the game. This really is nothing new, sadly but is also not isolated to England or English fans. Check out Koln supporters rioting at the end of the bundesliga season this year for example, although that in no ways detracts from my condemnation of the idiots that ruin it for everybody else, especially a team representing our nation. It is part of the reason i support the pokey little club that is Walsall FC. An 11300 capacity stadium which is never more than half full, unless we are playing the baggies or wolves and occasionally salopsbury. Always a more friendly atmosphere that is shared by most clubs ive been too on my travels, with the exception of Millwall and Crystal Palace... Sad really.




Can I just say me and three other lads got set upon by about 50 Walsall lads at Fellows Park.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Jul 2021)

Unlucky England . Just not enough in the end. Young side who could go onto bigger and better maybe?

On the other hand Italy , didn’t even qualify for last major tournament, rebuilt quickly and have won the next?! What do England lack ? They have been building for years !?


----------



## downesy (12 Jul 2021)

A manager that trusts the attacking players we have , we started that game with 8 defensive minded players. Then when mancini sussed it out and adapted his team, Southgate did nothing like a rabbit in the headlights


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2021)

My summary of the game and the tournament.

Southgate's defensive tactics and his decision *to make (not let) *players who have hardly or even never taken penalties for their clubs take such responsibility,cost England the game and the trophy! Forget Quatar 2022! Last night was our once in a lifetime chance to win a major trophy! It was a 'home game' played by a very good England side. This team will probably go to Quatar,but the heat,the higher standard of opponents expected in a world cup and the expected defensive tactics will mean England will be lucky to make the knock out stages. Maybe Euro 2024 then? Forget it,it's being played in Germany (they'll have their name on it already)!!

Last night was a bit like watching the national lottery draw,seeing your usual numbers come up then realising you forgot to buy a ticket!

That chance in a lifetime came along and England blew it!!


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jul 2021)

I cannot criticise GS too much, he seems a genuine nice bloke and has certainly improved Englands performances. But . . . !
What was so noticeable to me against, especially Italy, but not only Italy, was the lack of ability to keep possession and progress up field. Italy, after the first 20 mins were keeping possession, quick accurate passing between players in triangles, players always moving, in front of the ball giving 'options' England seem largely incapable of this ? Their 'retain possession' routine largely revolves around passing it square across the last defenders. Shaw turns back inside, passes to Macguire, on to Stones, on to Walker, etc etc, ringing the changes by alternately passing back to Pickford who promptly 'launchs' it and gives possession back to Italy. There is a noticeable lack of movement ahead of these defenders, hence the square passing. When we do try to 'shuttle' the ball forward we rarely get far due to poor choices. I think this is in large part due to GS's preoccupation with defence and a desire to 'keep ball' sadly we don't have the necessary skills.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jul 2021)

With so much national expectation the stress the players were under must've been unbearable... OK, they play football for a living and get paid ridiculous amounts of money but give them a break. Out of 10 penalties Italy and England only managed 5 of them- that was brutal.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Forget Qatar 2022!


Your English media won't though.
From the BBC Newsround page this morning:
(OK I know strictly speaking the BBC is British, funded by British residents, but we all know they couldn't give a stuff about anything outside England).....



> Next up to the World Cup in 2022!!
> 
> "It's coming home..."


----------



## PaulB (12 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Your English media won't though.
> From the BBC Newsround page this morning:
> (OK I know strictly speaking the BBC is British, funded by British residents, but we all know they couldn't give a stuff about anything outside England).....


Ahh look. Our likkle Scottish cousin's got something to smile about. Isn't that sweet?


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

PaulB said:


> Ahh look. Our likkle Scottish cousin's got something to smile about. Isn't that sweet?


Plenty to smile about, thanks. I'm Scottish, for starters. And I live in a town with a sizeable Italian community. The sun is shining, and I'm not working. All good here .

Edit to add.... I am especially happy to be £50 better off as a result of an English friend's stupidity in his assumption that England would win the tournament. He made the bet as soon as he saw "the easy route to the final" at the start of the knockout stages. I didn't expect it to be such a close run thing, but I'm going to enjoy spending that £50. Several Italian restaurants nearby to choose from...


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

Are Scotland going to Qatar?
If so we will gladly cheer them on 
And Wales and NI of course


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Jul 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/JackGrealish/status/1414522271859888132?s=19


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Are Scotland going to Qatar?
> If so we will gladly cheer them on
> And Wales and NI of course


Entirely up to you, of course; but why would you? They are playing under the banner of the individual countries, not Britain.
See previous posts re "rivals" and rivalry.
Taking it to a club level; if I was to cheer for England , it would be like supporting Celtic when they play in Europe. Not happening; not ever!


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I cannot criticise GS too much, he seems a genuine nice bloke and has certainly improved Englands performances. *But *. . . !
> <snip> ...
> ... passing back to Pickford who promptly 'launchs' it and gives possession back to Italy. There is a noticeable lack of movement ahead of these defenders, hence the square passing. When we do try to 'shuttle' the ball forward we rarely get far due to poor choices. I think this is in large part due to GS's preoccupation with defence and a desire to 'keep ball' sadly we don't have the necessary skills.


It isn't GS's job to teach the players skills. The _slow build-up_ is the same tactic every top team uses - even Italy. The sad fact is we don't have top-class players to execute that approach - they're pretty good, but not the best in Europe. (They still created a few problems for Italy, but those guys have a pretty good defence too, so clear goal chances were few.)

GS organised the defence superbly. How many goals did they concede compared to the other "top" teams??

I think they exceeded their potential, and GS can take a lot of credit for that.


----------



## shep (12 Jul 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I mentioned SWEATIES in a post and got chucked off the forum for three days


I have been in the past as well so I'm sure it's coming again.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Entirely up to you, of course; but why would you? They are playing under the banner of the individual countries, not Britain.
> See previous posts re "rivals" and rivalry.
> Taking it to a club level; if I was to cheer for England , it would be like supporting Celtic when they play in Europe. Not happening; not ever!


Clearly I wouldn’t against England but I would be happy for Scotland to beat any other team in the WC 
But have they qualified? I’m not sure (or is qualification ongoing?)


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Plenty to smile about, thanks. I'm Scottish, for starters. And I live in a town with a sizeable Italian community. The sun is shining, and I'm not working. All good here .


But you live in a in your mind utopia. Once the dust has settled and you find yourself without anything English to hate....and it starts peeing it down again(where's your donkey under a rain cloud avatar by the way?),it'll hit you that Scotland can only celebrate someone else's loss and not celebrate a victory of their own.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Save for 1966, Southgate has led England to their best performances ever in consecutive championships. The England squad is good, but not that good.

In the last Euros, England were also deservedly defeated. By Iceland. In the world cup previous, England failed to win a single game, and drew 0-0 with Costa Rica.

Southgate arguably has the best record of any England manager in history, and is way out in front of anyone save Ramsey.


----------



## Cirrus (12 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> But you live in a in your mind utopia. Once the dust has settled and you find yourself without *anything English to hate*....and it starts peeing it down again(where's your donkey under a rain cloud avatar by the way?),it'll hit you that Scotland can only celebrate someone else's loss and not celebrate a victory of their own.


Lol... never underestimate the capacity for Scottish folk to dislike (hate's probably too strong a word) the English.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Are Scotland going to Qatar?


We might struggle to qualify, having only 5 points from 3 games. Long way to go. Our expectations are of course somewhat lower than the English public.
However, it might be timely to remind you that England haven't qualified yet either.
They're sitting on 9 points from 3 games, so it looks likely, but it's not a given. Unless you're English, of course.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> But you live in a in your mind utopia. Once the dust has settled and you find yourself without anything English to hate....and it starts peeing it down again(where's your donkey under a rain cloud avatar by the way?),it'll hit you that Scotland can only celebrate someone else's loss and not celebrate a victory of their own.


Thankfully, my life doesn't revolve around football. Especially English football. But I'm milking this wonderful occasion for all it's worth. Sorry!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Thankfully, my life doesn't revolve around football. Especially English football.



Interesting juxtaposition 



Brandane said:


> But I'm milking this wonderful occasion for all it's worth.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> We might struggle to qualify, having only 5 points from 3 games. Long way to go. Our expectations are of course somewhat lower than the English public.
> However, it might be timely to remind you that England haven't qualified yet either.
> They're sitting on 9 points from 3 games, so it looks likely, but it's not a given. Unless you're English, of course.


what you mean england havent qualified yet.....they have already won the World Cup in Qatar 2022, they just have to show up, thats how arrogant their fans are


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> thats how arrogant their fans are



It would probably aid your case if you could post a link to one of us here posting something arrogant.

I shall await with interest.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> .they have already won the World Cup in Qatar 2022, they just have to show up, thats how arrogant their fans are


And that is what winds up most non English people, who then like to have a wee gloat when they fall. In return, they try to gloat over the fact that Scotland aren't great when it comes to football. Fortunately, we don't care that much. Too many other good things about Scotland for us to concern ourselves about our football team being a bit shite. Anyway I'm off into town; the place is buzzing today for some reason .


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It would probably aid your case if you could post a link to one of us here posting something arrogant.
> 
> I shall await with interest.


i cant possible quote the amount of times " its Coming Home" as been posted here on this thread.......thats arrogance right there


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Thankfully, my life doesn't revolve around football. Especially English football. But I'm milking this wonderful occasion for all it's worth. Sorry!


You remind me of a character in a video i often watch,when i think life couldn't get any worse. It's called 'Russia's Toughest Prisons'.


"Hello,my name is Oleg. I'm doing 100 years for murdering my friend because he came back with the wrong topping on my pizza". "You may think it's terrible being in a 10ft by 6ft cell 23 hours a day,where we aren't allowed to sit on our beds during daylight hours(summer must be a real bummer!), but in my mind i'm as free as a bird"! I go into a state of fantasy where i'm on a Caribbean island,drinking cocktails under a palm tree"!

The prison cell is Scotchland and that Caribbean island is England!!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> i cant possible quote the amount of times " its Coming Home" as been posted here on this thread.......thats arrogance right there



As posted before, you either haven't read the words, or haven't understood them.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2021)

PaulB said:


> Allison, Firmino and Fabinho don't start, Brazil lose. Thiago doesn't start, Spain lose. Henderson doesn't start, England lose. Anyone see a pattern here?


I am not sure which tournament you were watching - Rice was considerably better than Henderson, things fell apart pretty much every time Henderson got subbed on.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> As posted before, you either haven't read the words, or haven't understood them.


the italians understood them and used them to win.........its not the song they were looking at but these words

" its coming home" total arrogance in what ever context you read them in. now you have to eat those words and suffer for more years of hurt.

and now they are defacing murials of england players, sending racial abuse online and videos coming out of english thugs beating up italian fans leaving wembley.......total disgrace


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

posted by an england fans on bbc 606


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Can I just say me and three other lads got set upon by about 50 Walsall lads at Fellows Park.



Minority of tossers everywhere. But that must have been at least 30 years ago. Fans used to arrange scraps in those days. Bad times.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> now you have to eat those words and suffer for more years of hurt.



What's that you were saying about arrogance?


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What's that you were saying about arrogance?


that not arrogance its truth....qatar is next year, so at least one more year of hurt, nothing arrogant about stating the truth


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

It's almost worth losing, just to watch the bitterness and sweeping generalisations from some people.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

England bring happiness to millions when they play, win or lose.


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> the italians understood them and used them to win.........its not the song they were looking at but these words
> 
> " its coming home" total arrogance in what ever context you read them in. now you have to eat those words and suffer for more years of hurt.
> 
> and now they are defacing murials of england players, sending racial abuse online and videos coming out of english thugs beating up italian fans leaving wembley.......total disgrace


Nope nothing to do with Skill, hard work and team cohesion. It was a line from a song that came out 25 years ago that powered Italy to victory... and you talk about arrogance?

Yes fans. Well you'll struggle to find any English fan who doesn't condemn the behaviour of a very small percentage of idiots. I hope they're caught, named and shamed and punished. They're nothing but criminal thugs that do not speak for me or millions of others.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Nope nothing to do with Skill, hard work and team cohesion. *It was a line from a song that came out 25 years ago that powered Italy to victory...* *and you talk about arrogance?*
> 
> Yes fans. Well you'll struggle to find any English fan who doesn't condemn the behaviour of a very small percentage of idiots. I hope they're caught, named and shamed and punished. They're nothing but criminal thugs that do not speak for me or millions of others.


that was what spurred them on according to Bonnuci last night.....they got fed up of hearing that line all over the news, media and in the stadiums

and again how is it arrogant to quote what the italians have said in the press??? i mean are they arrogant for saying that???


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> that was what spurred them on according to Bonnuci last night.....they got fed up of hearing that line all over the news, media and in the stadiums
> 
> and again how is it arrogant to quote what the italians have said in the press??? i mean are they arrogant for saying that???


Maybe, but i think they misunderstood the context, which is understandable as many don't speak English natively. But i reckon you probably know better...


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Maybe, but i think they misunderstood the context, which is understandable as many don't speak English natively. But i reckon you probably know better...


im just quoting what they said and was fed up of hearing, just like every other non english football fan.......oh and as for context, we all know what you meant, but are happy to spin it in any way you wish


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Jul 2021)

Me, who really can't summon the energy to care that much about football, watching bitter sods from all parts of this island tear into each other, hastening the breakup of the union


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> im just quoting what they said and was fed up of hearing, just like every other non english football fan.......oh and as for context, we all know what you meant, but are happy to spin it in any way you wish


Im not spinning it anyway. There is a music video attached to the song. It's a song about hope, media expectation, the tribulations of being an England fan.

It's such a damn shame that so many need to hate their neighbours so much. It isn't something i share, thankfully even if i seemingly am a minority...


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

Fortunately, it’ll all be forgotten in a week


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Me, who really can't summon the energy to care that much about football, watching bitter sods from all parts of this island tear into each other, hastening the breakup of the union


Nonsense. Without the union there wouldn't be the lols. England are very entertaining in that regard, especially the po-faced stout yeomen of this shire.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Fortunately, it’ll all be forgotten in a week


the same as 1966 as been forgotten.......


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Im not spinning it anyway. There is a music video attached to the song. It's a song about hope, media expectation, the tribulations of being an England fan.
> 
> It's such a damn shame that so many need to hate their neighbours so much. It isn't something i share, thankfully even if i seemingly am a minority...


you mean the same as the english hate the welsh rugby team.....its not just a one way thing you know


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> the same as 1966 as been forgotten.......


Well I wasn't even born so...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> the english hate the welsh rugby team.



Bizarre comment.

Despite being an Englishman with many Welsh relatives this comes as a surprise to me.

Still, I guess just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.

I think I'll leave you to it from here @jowwy

Advice to lay off the mushrooms.


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> the same as 1966 as been forgotten.......


But they didn't win anything this time. So I reckon Vickster is right, it will be forgotten in a week. Then they will move on to Qatar, the world cup, and more dreaming.


----------



## stephec (12 Jul 2021)

Just to show that some of us English can take a joke I'm enjoying a drop of this, and it doesn't taste in the least bit bitter. 😂


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> But they didn't win anything this time. So I reckon Vickster is right, it will be forgotten in a week. Then they will move on to Qatar, the world cup, and more dreaming.



You spelled "delusion" wrong.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> Just to show that some of us English can take a joke I'm enjoying a drop of this, and it doesn't taste in the least bit bitter. 😂
> View attachment 598779


yeuch - tastes like bubble gum and gives you bad breath.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

Every Scot today -


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Jul 2021)

Cirrus said:


> Lol... never underestimate the capacity for Scottish folk to dislike (hate's probably too strong a word) the English.


Or for them not to treat England as part of the same country as Scotland when many of them do not believe that.

Get over it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Every Scot today -
> 
> View attachment 598780



It's fascinating reading the Scottish posts on here today. 

I'm trying to think of an analogous English reaction to anything, and I'm struggling. 

Even Germany losing on penalties wouldn't do it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It's fascinating reading the Scottish posts on here today.
> 
> I'm trying to think of an analogous English reaction to anything, and I'm struggling.
> 
> Even Germany losing on penalties wouldn't do it.


Not on here as we all seem to have a modicum of common sense, but the racial abuse against some of the England players today is sickening and goes well beyond English-Scottish-Welsh wind-ups.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not on here as we all seem to have a modicum of common sense, but the racial abuse against some of the England players today is sickening and goes well beyond English-Scottish-Welsh wind-ups.



Completely agree, and hope I didn't write anything that implied any different. 

On the abuse, it's an absolute indictment that the richest few individuals in the world make a fortune from running platforms that enable it.


----------



## stephec (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> yeuch - tastes like bubble gum and gives you bad breath.


I knew it was a drink associated with Scotland, but then one day I was working at Burton Biscuits in Edinburgh and found out just how much. 

Normally a drinks machine in a works canteen is a third full of Coke cans with the rest split between Fanta, Vimto, Lilt, etc. The one up there must have been three quarters full of Irn Bru.


----------



## stephec (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Every Scot today -
> 
> View attachment 598780


Now now, I was once in a bar up Corstorphine Road near the zoo with a bloke I knew from Wester Hailes, and he said to me, 'jeez no, no one in Scotland drinks Tennants.' 

It was the night before the final group game below and he said to me, 'well it looks like you guys will qualify tomorrow,' then half laughing he added, 'bastards!' 🤣


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bizarre comment.
> 
> Despite being an Englishman with many Welsh relatives this comes as a surprise to me.
> 
> ...


so because my opinion differs from yours , im suddenly paranoid and taking hallucinative substances.........what a nice englishman you are, glad your not in my friend pool 

May advice, don't say online what you wouldn't say to someone's face


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Well I wasn't even born so...


but your alive now and english fans still bang on about 66'.....by the way what year was you born???


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> so because my opinion differs from yours , im suddenly paranoid and taking hallucinative substances.........what a nice englishman you are, glad your not in my friend pool
> 
> *May advice, don't say online what you wouldn't say to someone's face*



Sounds like fightin' talk to me.... Thought that was only reserved for English fans?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Sounds like fightin' talk to me.... Thought that was only reserved for English fans?



Leave it Dave! Ee's not worff it!!!


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Or for them to treat England as part of the same country as Scotland when many of them do not NONE OF THEM believe that.
> 
> Get over it.


I fixed your post, on the assumption that "them" are the Scots.. 
I am pro union by the way, but still strongly believe in having a national identity. We are separate nations and long may that continue within the union. Especially when it comes to football. Who wants to watch Team GB playing football?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> so because my opinion differs from yours , im suddenly paranoid and taking hallucinative substances.........what a nice englishman you are, glad your not in my friend pool
> 
> *May advice, don't say online what you wouldn't say to someone's face*


----------



## gbb (12 Jul 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> It wasn't Germany, or Belgium, or France, or Ronaldo.
> 
> It was the best tournament I can remember, including what I still think was the best game of my lifetime.
> 
> ...


Spot on, fantastic tournament, a generally very very good performance from England and TBF to the Italians, they didnt generally descend into diving antics....a little perhaps but they played a fair game IMHO, better than i expected.

There's only one winner, everyone else is a runner up, thats inevitable. The other runner ups would have been happy to trade places with England.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Every Scot today -
> 
> View attachment 598780


What, they look like utter pillocks and a bit like Leo?


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> but they played a fair game IMHO


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> i cant possible quote the amount of times " its Coming Home" as been posted here on this thread.......thats arrogance right there


Sounds like Liverpool ‘supporters’: not the Scousers/Lancastrians ( GENUINE fans) but wannabees from less fashionable areas who want a successful team to follow by association/band wagoning.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

Venod said:


> View attachment 598792


I think that's what they call a high tackle in rugby, almost throttled the young chap!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

Venod said:


> View attachment 598792


The poor lad was falling over and Chiellini helped him stay on his feet.


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> It isn't GS's job to teach the players skills. The _slow build-up_ is the same tactic every top team uses - even Italy. The sad fact is we don't have top-class players to execute that approach - they're pretty good, but not the best in Europe. (They still created a few problems for Italy, but those guys have a pretty good defence too, so clear goal chances were few.)
> 
> GS organised the defence superbly. How many goals did they concede compared to the other "top" teams??
> 
> I think they exceeded their potential, and GS can take a lot of credit for that.



I think my post was quite complementary about GS, but . . . and of course there is always a "but"

" _It isn't GS's job to teach the players skills " _I agree but did he select the correct players for this match ? opinions vary of course.
" _How many goals did they concede compared to the other "top teams??"_

I think there are far better ways to quantify success than this defensive 'slant' ? In a time when all the experts/pundits rave about the young attacking talent available to England should we not be asking how many goals did England score compared to the other top teams ?






Now admittedly this is not bad, but . . . (that bloody word again) Denmark & Spain played one less game than us and Netherlands/Switzerland & Belgium played two (or more ?) less. It is generally accepted that GS 's teams have a defensive bias. Probably the biggest error GS is accused of making yesterday was not including more game time for any/all of the following: Grealish/Sancho/Foden/Bellingham/Rashford/Calvert-Lewin. I mean throughout the tournament not just the final. 
So to sum up, I want GS to continue as England manager but I want him to 'take off the reins' give this 'golden generation' of young attacking talent licence to scare the 'bejusus' off 36 year old centre backs. Maybe it will all fail dismally and we can 'retreat' back to trying to sneak a one nil lead and hang on. Be mindful that this did not work yesterday and it did not work against Croatia in the World Cup semi final when England led after 5 mins.
All about opinions of course, you may disagree . . . . but


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

Venod said:


> View attachment 598792


Yep, then there was the Jorginho on Grealish tackle which could have ended his career. I suppose it was porn to some Anti-English fans...


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Southgate arguably has the best record of any England manager in history, and is way out in front of anyone save Ramsey.



Hopefully your statement will come true but not at this time.

Fabio Capello:- 66.67% win ratio (42 games)
Gareth Southgate:- 63.94% " " (61 games)
Alf Ramsey 61.06% " " (113 games)

Source:


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> you mean the same as the english hate the welsh rugby team.....its not just a one way thing you know


I spent forty years living in England and that was not my experience. Going back to 1978 I remember being in a pub watching Scotland's opening World Cup match against Peru and the whole place was willing Scotland on. The same attitude towards Ireland when they were playing in a major tournament and I never heard a bad word about any Welsh teams, rugby or otherwise when they played. Unless things have changed dramatically in the last few years it is still the same going by what friends back in London comment when talking about sport.


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> As posted before, you either haven't read the words, or haven't understood them.


Like the vast majority of those people who sing it, or more accurately just chant the chorus over and over.

Yes there is an element of anti-English (football) on here, and not just from Scotland, but it doesn't take long for terminology to slip in from the other direction which is clearly meant as a slight on Scots.......... Scotchland, Jocks, Sweaties.

All sadly predictable, very immature and all very football supporterish.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Yep, then there was the Jorginho on Grealish tackle which could have ended his career. I suppose it was porn to some Anti-English fans...
> 
> View attachment 598794


At least show the full thing

View: https://youtu.be/J1qXpoNbwl8

He stood on the ball, there was no intent. He was also booked.


----------



## srj10 (12 Jul 2021)

Mancini heading home with the trophy and a copy of the National


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Hopefully your statement will come true but not at this time.
> 
> Fabio Capello:- 66.67% win ratio (42 games)
> Gareth Southgate:- 63.94% " " (61 games)
> ...



Sam Allardyce, 100% win ratio (1 game) is GOAT on your preferred measure!

Capello took England to one tournament. W1 D2 L1, beating only Slovenija out of Algeria, USA and their nemesis in the KO stage, Germany.

Southgate has one semi and one final to his palmares, in consecutive tournaments. I'd say Southgate's record is objectively far superior.

Ramsey has of course, The Big One to his name, bit otherwise, unless I'm mistaken, never took England beyond a quarter final.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/BD9ABnCRqMY


At least a decent ref didn't fall for Sterling cheating again


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Like the vast majority of those people who sing it, or more accurately just chant the chorus over and over.
> 
> Yes there is an element of anti-English (football) on here, and not just from Scotland, but it doesn't take long for terminology to slip in from the other direction which is clearly meant as a slight on Scots.......... Scotchland, Jocks, Sweaties.
> 
> All sadly predictable, very immature and all very football supporterish.



I genuinely think "It's coming home" is sung far more in hope than expectation.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> All about opinions of course, you may disagree . . . . but



If you only concede two goals in the whole tournament then you don't need to score so many as those conceding more. However, I agree with you Southgate only seems to want to have a maximum of one creative player on the pitch at any one time, that may work when you are already ahead, but not the rest of the time.

In addition, can I be the first to say that Kane seemed disinterested the whole tournament, as if he has had a falling out, or was preoccupied with a transfer to a proper club?


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> At least show the full thing
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/J1qXpoNbwl8
> 
> He stood on the ball, there was no intent. He was also booked.



Im glad you did show the full video. His aim was the other knee! It's a horror tackle which he couldn't possibly have won or gain anything from!


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Sam Allardyce, 100% win ratio (1 game) is GOAT on your preferred measure!
> 
> Capello took England to one tournament. W1 D2 L1, beating only Slovenija out of Algeria, USA and their nemesis in the KO stage, Germany.
> 
> ...



Yes, I left 'Big Sam' out because he doesn't really count. . . does he ?

_" I'd say Southgate's record is objectively superior " _

Ah ! I didn't realise we were discussing objective opinions, that certainly opens it up  I thought we were discussing statistics.


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I genuinely think "It's coming home" is sung far more in hope than expectation.


By intelligent, rational people, it probably is. But this is a football match and these are football supporters.

I love football but not necessarily all those who follow it, too many of whom probably believe what was written on the side of buses or advertising hoardings in 2016.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I thought we were discussing statistics.



Nah, that was you. 

TBF I started it as a proposition that Southgate "arguably has the best record", and proposed that tournament semis was a good measure.

Now you bring the ridiculous total win record into it! _Obviously_, my stats are objective, whereas yours are a scurrilous cherrypick to deflect from the shocking performance against Algeria in 2010, a game still seared onto my retinas as the worst ever tournament performance by England. 

Until Iceland, obviously.

I am also influenced by Southgate's rehabilitation of the England team as a happy place to be, populated by earnest hardworking young men, and his fearless facing down of political bullying.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> By intelligent, rational people, it probably is. But this is a football match and these are football supporters.
> 
> I love football but not necessarily all those who follow it, too many of whom probably believe what was written on the side of buses or advertising hoardings in 2016.
> 
> View attachment 598802



As you mentioned (or at least alluded to) the B word, It would be interesting (though impossible to know) the split of B word adherents was in those viewing the match last night. I'm tempted to offer an opinion, knowing it cannot be challenged. 

Southgate, IMO, has done a great job detoxifying the team, if not yet the entire support. The latter may even be a step too far for him!


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Im glad you did show the full video. His aim was the other knee! It's a horror tackle which he couldn't possibly have won or gain anything from!


I thought the referee had a good game, especially as he didn't treat it like a game of basketball where there is supposed to be virtually no physical contact, but that tackle deserved, and would have got in any other match outside this tournament, a red card.


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> As you mentioned (or at least alluded to) the B word, It would be interesting (though impossible to know) the split of B word adherents was in those viewing the match last night. I'm tempted to offer an opinion, knowing it cannot be challenged.
> Southgate, IMO, has done a great job detoxifying the team, if *not yet the entire support. *The latter may even be a step too far for him!


I assume you are not alluding to the fact that England players' supports are toxic .

Seriously, I think detoxifying football of racism/racists is way beyond him or anyone else.


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> the same as 1966 as been forgotten.......


_They think it's all over_!


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Nah, that was you.
> 
> TBF I started it as a proposition that Southgate "arguably has the best record", and proposed that tournament semis was a good measure.
> 
> ...



Ok, ok you need to be right more than I do so I will back away gracefully before words such as ridiculous and scurrilous degenerate. 
Have a super day.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Are Scotland going to Qatar?
> If so we will gladly cheer them on
> And Wales and NI of course



Nobody has qualified for Qatar yet as the qualification games have only just started.

Thus all this talk of "Well we have the World Cup next year" is a bit premature.


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> I thought the referee had a good game, especially as he didn't treat it like a game of basketball where there is supposed to be virtually no physical contact, but that tackle deserved, and would have got in any other match outside this tournament, a red card.


Agreed.
The Italian was lucky not to get a red - I suspect there was some tiny doubt in the ref's mind that it was deliberate, and such things are subjective. Hrumph. (no professional would _choose _to make a tackle by standing on the ball).
I also think Chiolinne (sorry, spelling!) was lucky to stay on with that shirt-neck tug in the last 5mins; but that's one of the Italian skills, just stepping upto that line, without going over it (expect when absolutely necessary).

( I'm not saying ENG didn't try a few tricks themselves, and Italy did out-play them on balance too. But it was still 1-1 after 2 hours, and _they_ missed 2 pens too, so you hardly call it a mauling ... )


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Save for 1966, Southgate has led England to their best performances ever in consecutive championships. The England squad is good, but not that good.
> 
> In the last Euros, England were also deservedly defeated. By Iceland. In the world cup previous, England failed to win a single game, and drew 0-0 with Costa Rica.
> 
> Southgate arguably has the best record of any England manager in history, and is way out in front of anyone save Ramsey.


I agree: and the win ratio quoted upthread doesn't impinge on that. I'm happy to get to a major final even with inferior stats, if that's what it takes, and I reckon most fans would take that too!


----------



## Cirrus (12 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Or for them not to treat England as part of the same country as Scotland when many of them do not believe that.
> 
> Get over it.


Get over it?.... Who said anything about the Scottish thinking England is part of the same country, or that they should support England?

My point, as evidenced by several Scottish posters throughout this thread, is that they appear to dislike/hate the English, be it football or anything else, they appear to have a bit of an unhealthy obsession with it.

For instance, I'm not Scottish and I don't really care if they do well or not in football or rugby etc, I certainly don't get myself worked up into a gleeful frenzy if they lose.


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> I love football but not necessarily all those who follow it


I love people but not necessarily all of them.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Ok, ok you need to be right more than I do so I will back away gracefully before words such as ridiculous and scurrilous degenerate.
> Have a super day.



It was an attempt at (self deprecating) humour. It obviously failed.


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> ...
> ...
> All about opinions of course, you may disagree . . . . but


I think we disagree on some points, agree on others!

(I'd love more goals, but saying Denmark et al were "better" because they scored more goals is possibly over-romantic; we beat Denmark. We were in the final. We did better than everyone except Italy; the team done good! But of course we'd like them to play like 70s Brazil too 👍 )


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not on here as we all seem to have a modicum of common sense, but the racial abuse against some of the England players today is sickening and goes well beyond English-Scottish-Welsh wind-ups.


A lot of the trolling could be stopped if social media was properly regulated with new users having to provide proof of ID at registration.

This wouldn't mean having to post with your true identity revealed to all, but if you posted something illegal (racist abuse etc), a warrant could be served on the service provider requesting your name and address.

Of course, this opens up another can of worms?


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> There's only one winner, everyone else is a runner up, thats inevitable. The other runner ups would have been happy to trade places with England.


Englands current Euro record is an unbeaten run of seven matches with five wins, two draws and zero losses. 

The penalty shoot out is simply a mechanism to decide who progresses to the next stage (or in the case of the final, who takes home the prize).

Simple fact is, England did not lose a football match last night.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2021)

That's a fairly wild way of looking at things, but I kind of get where you're coming from. Although England did lose a football match.


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2021)

This is a crowd shot of the English fans during the penalty shootout.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Sounds like Liverpool ‘supporters’: not the Scousers/Lancastrians ( GENUINE fans) but wannabees from less fashionable areas who want a successful team to follow by association/band wagoning.


So being welsh, means i live in a less fashionable area……dear me you lot really scraping the barrel


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Sounds like fightin' talk to me.... Thought that was only reserved for English fans?


Not fighting talk at all…..but i can guarantee 100% that if i was stood in front of some of you, some of the comments aimed at me, wouldnt leave your lips. But from behind a keyboard, you all think you can say what you want…….which is typical of the way the english thugs and rascists felt last night, when abusing the footballers who missed their penalties online……..


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Not fighting talk at all…..but i can guarantee 100% that if i was stood in front of some of you, some of the comments aimed at me, wouldnt leave your lips. But from behind a keyboard, you all think you can say what you want…….which is typical of the way the english thugs and rascists felt last night, when abusing the footballers who missed their penalties online……..


Oh my....


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Oh my....


What you dont get is this…….during these posts many people on here have condemned the rascists comments towards english footballers after last nights game….

but at the same time they have called me a paranoid, drug taking, wannabe bandwagoner, who lives in a less fashionable place…..ive also been called a sheep shagger, amongst other things.


----------



## dodgy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It's fascinating reading the Scottish posts on here today.
> 
> I'm trying to think of an analogous English reaction to anything, and I'm struggling.
> 
> Even Germany losing on penalties wouldn't do it.



When I was in the RAF, the Scottish on the unit invested considerably more time and money in hating England than supporting their own side. The English would support all the home nations no matter.
Strange world.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> When I was in the RAF, the Scottish on the unit invested considerably more time and money in hating England than supporting their own side. The English would support all the home nations no matter.
> Strange world.



We probably hadn't qualified.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> So being welsh, means i live in a less fashionable area……dear me you lot really scraping the barrel


Try reading _between_ the lines!


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

AndyRM said:


> That's a fairly wild way of looking at things, but I kind of get where you're coming from. Although England did lose a football match.


The match you refer to ended in a 1-1 draw and that is how it will be recorded. England did not lose the match.

Before penalties were used on the day, finals ending in a draw after extra time were decided by a replay and I went to the very last FA Cup final decided this way in 1993 (Arsenal v Sheffield Wednesday). The result of the Saturday final was recorded as a draw with Arsenal going on to win the cup five days later in a replay which went to extra time.

In 1968, Italy won the European Championship after progressing from the semis on the back of a coin toss after drawing with the USSR.

The match itself was recorded as a draw with the coin toss happening in the dressing room.


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> What you dont get is this…….during these posts many people on here have condemned the rascists comments towards english footballers after last nights game….
> 
> but at the same time they have called me a paranoid, drug taking, wannabe bandwagoner, who lives in a less fashionable place…..ive also been called a sheep shagger, amongst other things.


You pretty much came her to rile the English. It's not like you came here to offer commiserations now is it? You came off as arrogant yourself, bitter and maybe even confrontational. It is hardly surprising that you received some back. In saying that, the racism that some of the English players have had to experience in no way compares to what you have had in the little world of Cycle Chat. Quite bizarre how you're continuing to conduct yourself...


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> You pretty much came her to rile the English. It's not like you came here to offer commiserations now is it? You came off as arrogant yourself, bitter and maybe even confrontational. It is hardly surprising that you received some back. In saying that, the racism that some of the English players have had to experience in no way compares to what you have had in the little world of Cycle Chat. Quite bizarre how you're continuing to conduct yourself...


No i came here to talk football……..not to be abused by people who say they are not rascists, not arrogant, not confrontational and are just lowley old cyclists with an opinion.

and racism is racism, no matter how big or small…….

quite bizzare how many still on here conduct themselves


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Try reading _between_ the lines!


try not being a bully……


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> they have called me a paranoid, drug taking, wannabe bandwagoner, who lives in a less fashionable place…..ive also been called a sheep shagger, amongst other things.



If you feel any posts are outside of cyclechat guidance, please report them to @Moderators and accept their decision.

If you don't, please stop whining.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> England did not lose the match.



I mean, I admire your fortitude in ploughing that particular furrow, but... well... Italy won the Euros and we didn't.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I mean, I admire your fortitude in ploughing that particular furrow, but... well... Italy won the Euros and we didn't.


I don't deny that Italy won the competition, but the simple fact is, England are currently on a ten match unbeaten run in European competition having not lost a match in this series.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I don't deny that Italy won the competition, but the simple fact is, England are currently on a ten match unbeaten run in European competition having not lost a match in this series.


They lost the final on penalties……….it counts as a loss


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I don't deny that Italy won the competition, but the simple fact is, England are currently on a ten match unbeaten run in European competition having not lost a match in this series.


What's the prize for that?


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> If you feel any posts are outside of cyclechat guidance, please report them to @Moderators and accept their decision.
> 
> If you don't, please stop whining.


I dont have the time or the inclination to report every post……doesnt mean i have to accept bullying and racism from members of this forum. But its quite obvious that you think its ok.


----------



## dodgy (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I don't deny that Italy won the competition, but the simple fact is, England are currently on a ten match unbeaten run in European competition having not lost a match in this series.


----------



## dodgy (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> I dont have the time or the inclination to report every post……doesnt mean i have to accept bullying and racism from members of this forum. But its quite obvious that you think its ok.


Oh give over ffs. You're not being bullied or being racially abused. You demean those that are actually suffering such.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Oh give over ffs. You're not being bullied or being racially abused. You demean those that are actually suffering such.


So you dont think being called a paranoid drug taker and stereotyoed as a sheep shagger is either bullying or racist towards myself and welsh people………..


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> So you dont think being called a paranoid drug taker and stereotyoed as a sheep shagger is either bullying or racist towards myself and welsh people………..



If you're applying that measure, you may just want to have a look at some of the comments leveled at "the English" on this thread.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> View attachment 598838


Which matches did England lose?


----------



## dodgy (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> So you dont think being called a paranoid drug taker and stereotyoed as a sheep shagger is either bullying or racist towards myself and welsh people………..



Drama queen. Oh sorry, you will probably saying I'm mis-gendering you now.
Like I said, give over. Why do you always do this?


----------



## dodgy (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Which matches did England lose?


The final


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Which matches did England lose?



Presumably, these guys are stealing our trophy?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> I dont have the time or the inclination to report every post…



Lol. it takes about two seconds.



jowwy said:


> I dont have the time or the inclination to report every post……doesnt mean i have to accept bullying and racism from members of this forum. But its quite obvious that you think its ok.



You know you're not being bullied or racially abused, which is why you're not reporting it. 

You're just being gently mocked for behaving like a bit of an arse.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Presumably, these guys are stealing our trophy?



Italy won the trophy in the deciding penalty shoot out but the match itself will be recorded as a draw so therefore, England are undefeated in this competition for a run of ten games.

*Statistical record*
A shoot-out is usually considered for statistical purposes to be separate from the match which preceded it.[72][73][74] In the case of a two-legged fixture, the two matches are still considered either as two draws or as one win and one loss; in the case of a single match, it is still considered as a draw. This contrasts with a fixture won in extra time, where the score at the end of normal time is superseded. Converted shoot-out penalties are not considered as goals scored by a player for the purposes of their individual records, or for "golden boot" competitions.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Drama queen. Oh sorry, you will probably saying I'm mis-gendering you now.
> Like I said, give over. Why do you always do this?


Do what…….get called rascist names?. I dunno maybe you better ask the people that deem me those things, they maybe able to answer you better than myself.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Italy won the trophy in the deciding penalty shoot out but the match itself will be recorded as a draw so therefore, England are undefeated in this competition for a run of ten games.
> 
> *Statistical record*
> A shoot-out is usually considered for statistical purposes to be separate from the match which preceded it.[72][73][74] In the case of a two-legged fixture, the two matches are still considered either as two draws or as one win and one loss; in the case of a single match, it is still considered as a draw. This contrasts with a fixture won in extra time, where the score at the end of normal time is superseded. Converted shoot-out penalties are not considered as goals scored by a player for the purposes of their individual records, or for "golden boot" competitions.



Marvelous. I hope you enjoy the statistical victory. Be sure to post the details of the trophy presentation and open top bus parade.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

He was implying earlier that he’s a giant Jack Reacher street brawler type  who could take anyone on. Seems like a bit of a reverse sticks and stones going on


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lol. it takes about two seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats what you call gentle mocking………then you need to look at yourself in the mirror and think long and hard aboit what type of person you really are.

i also believe the member that called me a sheep shagger was reported and his post removed, i also believe that the posts calling scotsmen and women ”Sweaties” was also removed and members banned for saying those things……….


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> He was implying earlier that he’s a giant Jack Reacher street brawler type  who could take anyone on. Seems like a bit of a reverse sticks and stones going on


I was implying no such thing…..just stating that mouthy keyboard warriors arent so mouthy in public when confronted by the person they are mocking/abusing.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> If you're applying that measure, you may just want to have a look at some of the comments leveled at "the English" on this thread.


I have, but they havent been levelled by me, unless calling the english arrogant is wrong, but all the posts in this thread would deem that to be true. maybe you should look how some have abused the scotts in this thread too in the same way.

but it seems its ok to bully and stereotype people………


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Marvelous. I hope you enjoy the statistical victory. Be sure to post the details of the trophy presentation and open top bus parade.


You are trying to be clever by claiming that I stated that England won something or didn't lose the competition?

Putting words into the mouths of others is the work of a troll.

Simple fact is, I was only stating that England did not lose a match and this is a positive going forward and will boost our world ranking and seeding in future competition.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

*Sheep shagger*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Sheep
_*Sheep-shagger*_ (also spelt _*sheepshagger*_ or _*sheep shagger*_) is a derogatory term, most often used to refer to Welsh people implying that the subject has sex with sheep.[1] In a court case in Britain, the use of the term directed at a Welsh person was ruled to be a "racially aggravating" factor in a disorderly conduct offence.[2] It is also used in South Africa to refer to Australians and by Australians to refer to New Zealanders.[3]

*Court case[edit]*
In Prestatyn, Wales, the phrase was the subject of a 2013 court case, after Anthony Taaffe of Bolton, Greater Manchester, England, a guest at a holiday park in Gronant, called an off-duty policeman and security staff "a bunch of sheep-shaggers". Taaffe claimed, in his defence, that the phrase was "a term for people living in the countryside". He also admitted a second similar offence, in which he called a police officer, at the custody unit to which he had been taken, a "Welsh sheep shagger". Taaffe was fined £150 after he admitted racially aggravated disorderly behaviour.[2][14]


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> They lost the final on penalties……….it counts as a loss


It doesn't.

The match ended in a draw and will be counted as such.

England lost the penalty shoot out which is used as a decider with none of the goals being recorded as counting towards the golden boot and none of the saves being counted for the golden glove.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> You are trying to be clever by claiming that I stated that England won something or didn't lose the competition?
> 
> Putting words into the mouths of others is the work of a troll.
> 
> Simple fact is, I was only stating that England did not lose a match and this is a positive going forward and will boost our world ranking and seeding in future competition.



You said that it's a simple fact that England didn't lose a football game last night, when all the evidence suggests otherwise. You're mixing up stats with how the game is decided.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> if thats what you call gentle mocking………then you need to look at yourself in the mirror and think long and hard aboit what type of person you really are.
> 
> i also believe the member that called me a sheep shagger was reported and his post removed, i also believe that the posts calling scotsmen and women ”Sweaties” was also removed and members banned for saying those things……….



Again, I very much encourage you to report any post, including, no, *especially* mine which you feel breach cyclechat guidance.

You could have done it at least a dozen times in the time it's taken you to write multiple posts fictionalising a narrative of victimhood.


----------



## Cirrus (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> unless calling the english arrogant


Isn't that stereotyping people, are all English people arrogant?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> mouthy keyboard warriors


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)

Many English here may not understand what being part of a dominant culture means. Can you begin to understand how irritating it is to have England-branded Mars bars in Scottish shops when England qualify for a finals? Or for the local Asda in Elgin to have massive floor displays of England football shirts together with St George's Cross bunting and point of sale? For the national and notionally British broadcaster to spend 45 minutes of the preamble to Italy v Spain talking about England or to be bombarded by emails for months from businesses online with "It's Coming Home" offers. To be subjected to the constant nationalistic and xenophobic media at every turn exorting us to support England as if it's un-British not to do so?

Let's not even go there with politics where the Scots are completely disenfranchised - we voted to stay in the EU, England voted to leave. 

Can you understand how Muslims feel when they're told fitting in with British culture means dressing a certain way, eating certain foods (our obsession with bacon is almost a cult), observing our religious festivals and so on? That's the reality of being a minority in an English majority UK where the media slavishly follows a jingoistic English line.

Think that one through, show a little empathy and you might start to comprehend where the mild ribbing handed out here comes from.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> *Sheep shagger*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Cirrus said:


> Isn't that stereotyping people, are all English people arrogant?


You will notice i stated arrongant football fans….so if your an english football, the yes the italians called yiu all arrogant……i was just quoting what they said


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Again, I very much encourage you to report any post, including, no, *especially* mine which you feel breach cyclechat guidance.
> 
> You could have done it at least a dozen times in the time it's taken you to write multiple posts fictionalising a narrative of victimhood.


Theres no fictionalising here, everyone can read what you typed for themselves and make uo their own minds on what they read………ive already made mine up.

have a good night


----------



## Brandane (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> i also believe that the posts calling scotsmen and women ”Sweaties” was also removed and members banned for saying those things……….


As a proud "sweatie" I would just like to add that it doesn't offend me; it's only rhyming slang for Jock, a traditional Scottish name (usually an alternative to John) worn with pride by many good people that I know of.
Normal service resuming here; and back to the non wind-uppery avatars. Have enjoyed my time on this thread through the Euros, especially last night and this morning - it's been a laugh but getting a bit political now. Some poor admin is going to have their work cut out! Sorry if I sailed a bit close to the wind at times with the sensitivities of a few overly serious types ; thanks for the banter with the rest. So until next year in Qatar, if you lot qualify; ...


----------



## Cirrus (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> You will notice i stated arrongant football fans….so if your an english football, the yes the italians called yiu all arrogant……i was just quoting what they said


So it's the Italians being racist?


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Dayvo said:


> View attachment 598849
> 
> 
> View attachment 598851


Ive supported liverpool for nearly 40yrs…..so not a bandwagon supporter im afraid and as for a wannbee sheesh……..keep digging


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Cirrus said:


> So it's the Italians being racist?


I dont think calling someone arrogant is a rascist slur, but if yiu think it is, take it up with the italians


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ive supported liverpool for nearly 40yrs…..so not a bandwagon supporter im afraid and as for a wannbee sheesh……..keep digging


So who DID you support 40 years ago and who weren’t making headlines?
Everyone knows Liverpool dominated domestic and European football at that time: bit more prestigious than Barry Town FC!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> the italians called yiu all arrogant……i was just quoting what they said



You're claiming you were just quoting Italians? I mean, that's really, really weak.

Let's see:



jowwy said:


> what you mean england havent qualified yet.....they have already won the World Cup in Qatar 2022, they just have to show up, thats how arrogant their fans are



Looks like the dog ate your Italian quote Jowwy.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Dayvo said:


> So who DID you support 40 years ago and who weren’t making headlines?
> Everyone knows Liverpool dominated domestic and European football at that time: bit more prestigious than Barry Town FC!


I was 5yrs old and watched a liverpool game live on the bbc and liked tyen from that moment on….as a 5yr old i was not aware of their european dominance or league dominance of that fact. I also did not know who or were barry town fc was, as again i was only 5yrs old And live in the welsh valleys. But if you knew those things at 5 then all power to you fella


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jul 2021)

Italian fan saves England fan from beach in NSW.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You're claiming you were just quoting Italians? I mean, that's really, really weak.
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


And you was claiming that calling a welshman a sheep shagger aint rascist……but we all know it is.

as i said already good night. No need to reply.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> No need to reply.



Jowwy, if you don't want a reply, don't post.

You were, let's be charitable, making it up. You weren't quoting anyone, you were just calling English fans arrogant. Own your own schtick.

If you think my posts, or anyone else's are against the forum guidance, report them. I haven't posted anything remotely racist, and you know it.


----------



## stephec (12 Jul 2021)

It's like an episode of Dallas or Dynasty on here today. 😂


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Jowwy, if you don't want a reply, don't post.
> 
> You were, let's be charitable, making it up. You weren't quoting anyone, you were just calling English fans arrogant. Own your own schtick.
> 
> If you think my posts, or anyone else's are against the forum guidance, report them. I haven't posted anything remotely racist, and you know it.


No but you have called me numerous personal names within this thread…..something i havent done to any individual within the thread……..but thats ok, personal name calling seems to be ok with you lot.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> It's like an episode of Dallas or Dynasty on here today. 😂



Speaking purely for myself, I know I'm wearing both a designer frock* and a ten gallon hat*.

*not intended as a slur against transgender people
*not intended as a slur against Texans


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> you have called me numerous personal names within this thread



No, I didn't. You just made that up too. Drop the victimhood stuff, it does you no favours.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/5gvYDYoYi5M


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> No, I didn't. You just made that up too. Drop the victimhood stuff, it does you no favours.


No victimhood here, its all over the thread……


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2021)

<Looks at participants, guesses that half an hour may be a bit short>


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Bizarre comment.
> 
> Despite being an Englishman with many Welsh relatives this comes as a surprise to me.
> 
> ...


Is this not you from 7 pages back calling me paranoid and telling to leave off the mushrooms, inscinuating that i take hallucinating drugs……..also from 7 pages ago saying that you will leave it from here. But here we are 7 pages along and you still barracking me and stating that im Victim hooding.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Is this not you from 7 pages back calling me paranoid and telling to leave off the mushrooms, inscinuating that i take hallucinating drugs……..also from 7 pages ago saying that you will leave it from here. But here we are 7 pages along and you still barracking me and stating that im Victim hooding.



So, no names called. Just victimhood.

You think there's any problem with that post, report it.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> So, no names called. Just victimhood.
> 
> You think there's any problem with that post, report it.


So you didnt call me paranoid……and alude to me being a druggy by eating mushrooms. Dear me you are a piece of work, you truelly are……..let me quote you right here, “own your schtik” i believe you said.

i dont need to report you, because quite frankly you mean nothing to me……..your just a nobody on the internet.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Jul 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/xT5LMW3gmumaEudRtK/giphy.gif


----------



## pawl (12 Jul 2021)

Hells teeth I thought that I was going to read a football thread .Having read the last few pages it looks more like everyone is trying to insult each other Think you had better have a penalty shoot out


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Many English here may not understand what being part of a dominant culture means



Unless you're from Yorkshire of course.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

Goddamit I'm a City fan and I admire him. 

What a guy. 


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/MarcusRashford/status/1414672529717964807


----------



## dodgy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Goddamit I'm a City fan and I admire him.


That’s one of the reasons I got turned off from football. You felt the need to qualify your admiration. I just don’t understand football anymore. The petty rivalry and tribalism. Player x plays for team y, therefore I dislike him. Next season player x plays for a team for which you express a preference, all of a sudden he’s great.

edit to add. Rashford is amazing.

further edit. Please understand this is not a dig at you. But we should all recognise this tribalism happens.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> That’s one of the reasons I got turned off from football. You felt the need to qualify your admiration. I just don’t understand football anymore. The petty rivalry and tribalism. Player x plays for team y, therefore I dislike him. Next season player x plays for a team for which you express a preference, all of a sudden he’s great.



It was meant as tongue in cheek...


----------



## dodgy (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It was meant as tongue in cheek...


Fair one. But petty tribalism happens, a lot.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It was meant as tongue in cheek...



To put it more clearly:

Marcus Rashford is such an inspiration he transcends all the usual stereotyped divides in society. 

Phew.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Fair one. But petty tribalism happens, a lot.



I think this thread is excellent evidence that humour doesn't work on line. At least with my hamfisted attempts.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jul 2021)

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/OfficialTM_3/status/1414655312074784785



View: https://mobile.twitter.com/SayeedaWarsi/status/1414534994219913221


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> It's like an episode of Dallas or Dynasty on here today. 😂


I think it’s American football with the shoulder pads not soccer


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2021)

Quite a bit of moaning going on about Lineker,Shearer,Lampard and Ferdinand jumping up and down in the studio when Luke Shaw's 2 minute goal went in. The usual suspects (🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿 🇮🇪) were saying "they are supposed to be neutral" blah blah. Those 4 have played for their country and served it well in various world cups and euro' championships. They were celebrating what they thought might've been a winning night for England in a major final. Something they and most (nearly all in fact) former players didn't reach. I for one admire their unfettered (biased if you like) support for England during the tournament.🧐


----------



## Chislenko (13 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Quite a bit of moaning going on about Lineker,Shearer,Lampard and Ferdinand jumping up and down in the studio when Luke Shaw's 2 minute goal went in. The usual suspects (🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿 🇮🇪) were saying "they are supposed to be neutral" blah blah. Those 4 have played for their country and served it well in various world cups and euro' championships. They were celebrating what they thought might've been a winning night for England in a major final. Something they and most (nearly all in fact) former players didn't reach. I for one admire their unfettered (biased if you like) support for England during the tournament.🧐



I agree totally, support your nation, unfortunately plenty of English people called out Robbie Savage for doing the same thing when commentating on Wales.

This whole football thing is just a no win situation.

I may take up cycling instead.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Jul 2021)

Cirrus said:


> Lol... never underestimate the capacity for Scottish folk to dislike (hate's probably too strong a word) the English.



That's quite an assumption. Not everyone in Scotland hates/dislikes the English.

I would say that we're baffled, but we do not hate/dislike.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> *Sheep shagger*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...









OI! Hands off!! That's our territory.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> I think we disagree on some points, agree on others!
> 
> (I'd love more goals, but saying Denmark et al were "better" because they scored more goals is possibly over-romantic; we beat Denmark. We were in the final. We did better than everyone except Italy; the team done good! But of course we'd like them to play like 70s Brazil too 👍 )



Well, I certainly didn't say Denmark were better because they scored more goals. I posted the 'goals scored' stats for information, make your own mind up. I did suggest that England should play more attacking football especially with the exciting young talent available to them. Many 'experts' are saying the same. Read Phil Mcnulty's excellent summary on BBC Sport's website and Garry Lineker says " we have to find a way of being more attack-minded " Repeat after me 'goals win games' . . . Goals win . . .


----------



## Beebo (13 Jul 2021)

Right. Let’s brush everything under the carpet for now and look forward to a Christmassy World Cup 2022. 

The final next year is on 22nd December. 
Get in the festive vibe!


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2021)

Lovacott said:


> The match you refer to ended in a 1-1 draw and that is how it will be recorded. England did not lose the match.
> 
> Before penalties were used on the day, finals ending in a draw after extra time were decided by a replay and I went to the very last FA Cup final decided this way in 1993 (Arsenal v Sheffield Wednesday). The result of the Saturday final was recorded as a draw with Arsenal going on to win the cup five days later in a replay which went to extra time.
> 
> ...





jowwy said:


> They lost the final on penalties……….it counts as a loss


I do think both these posts can be true! Italy won the Euros (in 2021 and in 1968). Fair and square, they won by the rules in place at the time, and England were losing finalists. (despite drawing the match 1-1!)

p.s. good factoid on the '68 tournament. I'm sure Italy will be discussing that ;-)


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Out of curiosity, why did they do away with the golden goal? Still think that would be fairer than the pressures and slight luck involved in penalty taking.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Out of curiosity, why did they do away with the golden goal? Still think that would be fairer than the pressures and slight luck involved in penalty taking.



Almost no-one ever scored one. It turned out to make teams ultra-scared of conceding one, rather than going all out to win the match, so you ended up with 30 minutes of really dull extra time. You're actually less likely to get to penalties with the current system.


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Out of curiosity, why did they do away with the golden goal? Still think that would be fairer than the pressures and slight luck involved in penalty taking.


I *think* they found that teams became very defensive, what with no-one wanting to be the player that made a small mistake and "lost it for their country". 

I happened to see a Twitter thread this morning by a bunch of US ultra-runners; "how horrible losing on pens is", "why don't they have infinite overtime like other sports" were the 2 main sentiments.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Jul 2021)

Wow this thread descended quickly 

Question for the English fans, for a country with the richest league in the world . I think also investing the most amount of money in grass roots football. To not win a major tournament would be classed as failure ? Yes/no ?

The likes of Germany/Italy rebuild quickly and come back very strong. What’s the difference? Is it just better grass roots , a conveyor belt of youngsters coming up the ranks ? Nowhere near the same money invested I think ? Could be wrong ? Just a stronger desire , players not paid gazillions whom would walk over hot coals to win ? 

Much talk up here about our utter hopelessness to qualify for 20odd years and the investment made in grass roots ? Still not sure if that will come through . So yes would like to know the secret  .


----------



## Mr Celine (13 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> Just to show that some of us English can take a joke I'm enjoying a drop of this, and it doesn't taste in the least bit bitter. 😂
> View attachment 598779



There's even an Irn Bru advert featuring our English friends.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Jul 2021)

These adverts are superb


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> <snip>
> Question for the English fans, for a country with the richest league in the world . I think also investing the most amount of money in grass roots football. To not win a major tournament would be classed as failure ? Yes/no ?
> <snip>


My answer is Yes/No! 

England fans have been asking why we're so rubbish for as long as I can remember. Including before the Premier League. Some fans expect us to replicate '66 glory year-in year-out, most of us are more realistic and see a lot of strong football nations on the planet, that usually beat us, but not always (we have beaten every top nation on a good day).
I don't think players on £20mill/year play any better than those on £1mill/year, so being "wealthier" than Italy/Germany etc probably helps not one bit.
There are other more subtle factors at play, and perhaps Southgate has answered a few of them during his regime. perhaps not ...


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It was meant as tongue in cheek...



Ah, I see what you did there.

Post a comment, someone 'takes you to task' Claim it was tongue in cheek (obviously not sharp enough to see that ? ) or it's your " ham-fisted' humour. 
The consumate skills of a 'veteran' I am in awe.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Ah, I see what you did there.
> 
> Post a comment, someone 'takes you to task' Claim it was tongue in cheek (obviously not sharp enough to see that ? ) or it's your " ham-fisted' humour.
> The consumate skills of a 'veteran' I am in awe.



[sighs]

once more...

_To put it more clearly:

*Marcus Rashford is such an inspiration he transcends all the usual stereotyped divides in society.*

Phew. _


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> [sighs]
> 
> once more...
> 
> ...



P.S Never explain yourself more than once, it 'smacks' of desperation.


----------



## cambsno (13 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/OfficialTM_3/status/1414655312074784785
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/SayeedaWarsi/status/1414534994219913221




I disagree - it is gesture politics and even some players like Zaha have stopped taking the knee.

Its doing something for the sake of it - imagine being a (white) player and not wanting to take the knee, everyone would brand you racist, so you go along with it. It is achieving nothing.

If clubs and players are serious about then do something that will have an impact - come of social media for example. Not for 4 days as they did but until these companies insist on proof of ID when opening an account. If the likes of Mings etc... did that I can see that having a much bigger impact - it will either cut down on abuse OR make it easy to bring these people to justice.


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2021)

Already forgotten and moved on,come on Cav The Manx Missile.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jul 2021)

*Mod Note:*
Lately  some posts on this thread have been quite political.
This is meant to be a chat thread about football.
Any heavier topics should be discussed in the NACA forum.
Thank you!


----------



## JBGooner (13 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> My answer is Yes/No!
> 
> England fans have been asking why we're so rubbish for as long as I can remember. Including before the Premier League. Some fans expect us to replicate '66 glory year-in year-out, most of us are more realistic and see a lot of strong football nations on the planet, that usually beat us, but not always (we have beaten every top nation on a good day).
> I don't think players on £20mill/year play any better than those on £1mill/year, so being "wealthier" than Italy/Germany etc probably helps not one bit.
> There are other more subtle factors at play, and perhaps Southgate has answered a few of them during his regime. perhaps not ...



I think it fair to say that England are the biggest underachievers in European, indeed probably world football.
Before Sunday it was what one final in thirty-odd attempts? 
Considering how popular the game is here (compared to say, France) and how often English clubs have taken home European trophies (second only to Spanish clubs) and the number of really good footballers there's been over the years, there is definitely a touch of the bizarre at how England could have underachieved for so long.

On the positive side Spain would have to have been considered the biggest underachievers in world football until 2008.


----------



## jowwy (13 Jul 2021)

cambsno said:


> I disagree - it is gesture politics and even some players like Zaha have stopped taking the knee.
> 
> Its doing something for the sake of it - imagine being a (white) player and not wanting to take the knee, everyone would brand you racist, so you go along with it. It is achieving nothing.
> 
> If clubs and players are serious about then do something that will have an impact - come of social media for example. Not for 4 days as they did but until these companies insist on proof of ID when opening an account. If the likes of Mings etc... did that I can see that having a much bigger impact - it will either cut down on abuse OR make it easy to bring these people to justice.


politics is that way 👉


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2021)

Genius

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-england-euro-2020-final-defeat-against-italy


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## stephec (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jul 2021)

JBGooner said:


> I think it fair to say that England are the biggest underachievers in European, indeed probably world football.
> Before Sunday it was what one final in thirty-odd attempts?
> Considering how popular the game is here (compared to say, France) and how often English clubs have taken home European trophies (second only to Spanish clubs) and the number of really good footballers there's been over the years, there is definitely a touch of the bizarre at how England could have underachieved for so long.
> 
> On the positive side Spain would have to have been considered the biggest underachievers in world football until 2008.


I’d agree , they have under achieved had some great sides. I think their best ever side was Italia 90 IMO, but came up against one of the great German sides !
Spain reinvented themselves and style of play and nobody had answer back then. However teams cottoned onto the style and came up with a game plan for that.

Brazil again another side whom underachieve or is it just they expect to win the WC because of their history?! 

Next World Cup will be interesting too see where England are. How will they fair against the South American sides.


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Jul 2021)

Great underachievers, I agree, but why is this ?
My view is the pressure and public scrutiny on England is 'over the top' and counter productive.
This has been the case for many years now and as they continue to underachieve the pressure increases and they play with fear.
I think everyone agrees, top level sport is not just at a physical level but is 'played in the head' (5 out of 10 missed penalties on sunday ! )
Football's hierarchy certainly contribute hugely to this fear of failure with pressure on managers to win or be sacked. England
managers are inevitably under pressure to 'win at all costs' with stultifying effects on many players who never reproduce their
club football form at international level.
What's the answer ? Lord knows, maybe tell the players the result doesn't matter but the performance does. Play with a smile on your face.
Something needs to change.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jul 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Lord knows, maybe tell the players the result doesn't matter but the performance does. Play with a smile on your face.
> Something needs to change.



Isn't this exactly what Southgate has achieved?

Seems that way to me, anyway.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jul 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Isn't this exactly what Southgate has achieved?
> 
> Seems that way to me, anyway.


To be fair Southgate had them pressing and playing the ball quickly. Which got results but it all sort of slowed down against Italy. Wish Scotland had those problems lol .


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Jul 2021)

Fantasy premier league is back for this season.
Last season we has about six teams in the Cycle Chat league so lets hope we can better that this season?
The basic rules are that you pick fifteen players(including subs) with one hundred million pounds and then every gameweek you can use your subs or transfer in/out players.
Once you get used to it it's quite easy to play and a bit of fun.
If you are interested just go to https://fantasy.premierleague.com pick your team and the join the Cycle Chat league by inputting the code qa6bnz.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jul 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Fantasy premier league is back for this season.
> Last season we has about six teams in the Cycle Chat league so lets hope we can better that this season?
> The basic rules are that you pick fifteen players(including subs) with one hundred million pounds and then every gameweek you can use your subs or transfer in/out players.
> Once you get used to it it's quite easy to play and a bit of fun.
> If you are interested just go to https://fantasy.premierleague.com pick your team and the join the Cycle Chat league by inputting the code qa6bnz.


I’m in


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2021)

Just seen that the Champions League has started which escaped me!
FC Sheriff Tiraspol leading Alashkert 4-1 0n agg.

Can't believe it's not on terrestrial...


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Just seen that the Champions League has started which escaped me!
> FC Sheriff Tiraspol leading Alashkert 4-1 0n agg.
> 
> Can't believe it's not on terrestrial...


It might be on the MBC? Aka the Meeb 
Meeby you can stream it


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> It might be on the MBC? Aka the Meeb
> Meeby you can stream it


Moldova v Armenia possibly a local derby - I haven't googled the geography!
Or possibly a historic warring antipathy.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2021)

Yup celtic knocked out already....whats happened to them lately, gone from winning 9 titles on the bounce, to nothing in 12mths


----------



## matticus (29 Jul 2021)

Rode past our local ground Tue evening - the sound of a pre-season friendly leaking out. Very depressing, always sounds like the end of summer. Summer should be international tournaments, or no football at all.

<sorry for the negativity!>


----------



## Scaleyback (29 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Rode past our local ground Tue evening - the sound of a pre-season friendly leaking out. Very depressing, always sounds like the end of summer. Summer should be international tournaments, or no football at all.
> 
> <sorry for the negativity!>


I know what you mean. I used to love to follow all aspects of the game but so much hype, playacting etc nowadays that I struggle to maintain much enthusiasm.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yup celtic knocked out already....whats happened to them lately, gone from winning 9 titles on the bounce, to nothing in 12mths


It’s not even August and Celtic are out of Europe. 
Why the hell are matches even being played in July, it’s just wrong.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> It’s not even August and Celtic are out of Europe.
> Why the hell are matches even being played in July, it’s just wrong.


why is it wrong??? got to fit in the matches some how and teams know when the enter tourneys, what dates they will be playing


----------



## srj10 (29 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yup celtic knocked out already....whats happened to them lately, gone from winning 9 titles on the bounce, to nothing in 12mths


Brendan Rodgers left and the Celtic board took the lazy and cheapest option by replacing him with Neil Lennon, it was always going to go downhill after that decision.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2021)

srj10 said:


> Brendan Rodgers left and the Celtic board took the lazy and cheapest option by replacing him with Neil Lennon, it was always going to go downhill after that decision.


but it was still the same team and didnt lennon win 6 league titles as celtic manager before brendan came in??


----------



## srj10 (29 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> but it was still the same team and didnt lennon win 6 league titles as celtic manager before brendan came in??


Yes and that same team bombed shortly afterwards as for Lennon's previous success that was due in no small part by the absence of a competitive Rangers team following their demotion to the lower leagues. Since Rodgers departure Celtic have also sold/returned good players mainly Kieren Tierney, Fraser Foster and Stuart Armstrong and not replaced with similair quality.


----------



## Slick (29 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yup celtic knocked out already....whats happened to them lately, gone from winning 9 titles on the bounce, to nothing in 12mths


I know its wrong but 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Stephenite (29 Jul 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Fantasy premier league is back for this season.
> Last season we has about six teams in the Cycle Chat league so lets hope we can better that this season?
> The basic rules are that you pick fifteen players(including subs) with one hundred million pounds and then every gameweek you can use your subs or transfer in/out players.
> Once you get used to it it's quite easy to play and a bit of fun.
> If you are interested just go to https://fantasy.premierleague.com pick your team and the join the Cycle Chat league by inputting the code qa6bnz.


I've just noticed you can click on a box to set up cup games within each league. Maybe you could do that for us @The Central Scrutinizer ?


----------



## Brandane (31 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> It’s not even August and Celtic are out of Europe.


Yep; tragic. *


*(Although technically they aren't out of Europe - yet. They still have a chance of qualifying for the Europa conference league).


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Aug 2021)

Should heading the ball be banned? It would certainly alter the way the game is played and more or less eliminate any advantage of getting a corner. Any such ban would probably need a tweek or three to the laws of the game to keep the same level of excitement.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...lth-warning-dementia-expert-dr-willie-stewart


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2021)

Much as I hated seeing Killie get relegated, tonight will be the first time I've ever seen a league version of the Ayrshire Derby which is a novelty. It's on BBC Scotland for anyone interested.

I reckon we will win 2 - 0.


----------



## Slick (2 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Much as I hated seeing Killie get relegated, tonight will be the first time I've ever seen a league version of the Ayrshire Derby which is a novelty. It's on BBC Scotland for anyone interested.
> 
> I reckon we will win 2 - 0.


Ooft, I will watch that as the last cup tie led to some interesting scenes round here.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Aug 2021)

Aaron "Dick Puncher" Muirhead playing for Ayr I see.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> I've just noticed you can click on a box to set up cup games within each league. Maybe you could do that for us @The Central Scrutinizer ?


Do you mean the head to head?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2021)

Burke is absolutely walking all over them. Relying too much on him though, need to see more down the left.

Decent game so far.


----------



## Slick (2 Aug 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Aaron "Dick Puncher" Muirhead playing for Ayr I see.


He used to live across the road from me before moving down to Ayr and he is actually a complete gentleman.


----------



## Slick (2 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Burke is absolutely walking all over them. Relying too much on him though, need to see more down the left.
> 
> Decent game so far.


What about Hamilton v Raith.


----------



## Slick (2 Aug 2021)

That would have made the news had it been in any other league.


----------



## Slick (2 Aug 2021)

Worthy winners but never a penalty.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Aug 2021)

That no 10 for Ayr looks a player. Given a big build up by the commentators but very, very good with the ball at his feet.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2021)

Slick said:


> Worthy winners but never a penalty.



Agreed on both counts. To be fair to the ref I thought it was at first but after a replay it's clearly not. Would probably have taken VAR 5 minutes to sort out.


----------



## carpiste (5 Aug 2021)

So Grealish has signed for City for a record British fee and the same day Leo Messi is without a club because Barca can`t afford his half pay!
Seems after all the years of Galacticos, success and pomp the Spanish league is in dire straits whilst the Premier is getting stronger, despite covid!


----------



## Chislenko (5 Aug 2021)

TNS currently thumping Czech side Victoria Plezn 4-0.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Aug 2021)

Some result for St. Johnstone last night. Galatasaray is not an easy place to go. Zander Clark must surely be due a Scotland call up - Marshall and Gordon are done.


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2021)

Messi to City instead of Kane?


----------



## jowwy (6 Aug 2021)

*so pep says this*







*but reality is this* 






they also over spent on transfers last year by over 100million......what has happened to FFP??


----------



## AndyRM (6 Aug 2021)

FFP is a myth.


----------



## carpiste (6 Aug 2021)

All`s fair in love, war and footie


----------



## carpiste (6 Aug 2021)

It`s really funny how people go on about ffp but for years and years certain teams in the premier overspent. Even today one team is still buying players with debts of around £443 million!
You have to add to the graph for MCFC sales the wages saved and also the prize money from winning trophies as well as the money made from advertising etc. 
FFP was something made up by the elite in Europe, Barca, RM, Liverpool, Utd etc. to maintain their hold on the Champions league. Barca and RM are bankrupt (virtually) Juventus have realised they can`t spend like the old days and are tightening the purse strings. 
FFP is used as a disguise for petty jealousy. Good for City, I hope they go on to win the Champions league and continue to play the kind of football that can only make you smile.


----------



## jowwy (6 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`s really funny how people go on about ffp but for years and years certain teams in the premier overspent. Even today one team is still buying players with debts of around £443 million!
> You have to add to the graph for MCFC sales the wages saved and also the prize money from winning trophies as well as the money made from advertising etc.
> FFP was something made up by the elite in Europe, Barca, RM, Liverpool, Utd etc. to maintain their hold on the Champions league. Barca and RM are bankrupt (virtually) Juventus have realised they can`t spend like the old days and are tightening the purse strings.
> FFP is used as a disguise for petty jealousy. Good for City, I hope they go on to win the Champions league and continue to play the kind of football that can only make you smile.


What a load of nonsense


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`s really funny how people go on about ffp but for years and years certain teams in the premier overspent. Even today one team is still buying players with debts of around £443 million!
> You have to add to the graph for MCFC sales the wages saved and also the prize money from winning trophies as well as the money made from advertising etc.
> FFP was something made up by the elite in Europe, Barca, RM, Liverpool, Utd etc. to maintain their hold on the Champions league. Barca and RM are bankrupt (virtually) Juventus have realised they can`t spend like the old days and are tightening the purse strings.
> FFP is used as a disguise for petty jealousy. Good for City, I hope they go on to win the Champions league and continue to play the kind of football that can only make you smile.



Well now that they have Grealish I will smile even less when they play - he is an arch exponent of going to ground at the slightest, and sometimes no, touch as well as feigning injury with all the panache of a seasoned thespian.


----------



## Stephenite (7 Aug 2021)

It's a terrible waste - Grealish going to City.

It'll be just like Sterling, Mahrez, etc. The best players in the game poached by the richest club and you will only get to to see them play once every six weeks.


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well now that they have Grealish I will smile even less when they play - he is an arch exponent of going to ground at the slightest, and sometimes no, touch as well as feigning injury with all the panache of a seasoned thespian.



We (Leicester) have competition for Grealish with time spent on their arse. Arise James Maddison.


----------



## shep (7 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> you will only get to to see them play once every six weeks.


That's too often in Grealish's case, the diving t**t!


----------



## Beebo (7 Aug 2021)

Harry Kane is back training with Spurs. 
He claims he never missed training and had an agreement about coming back late. 
Funny that he comes back the day after City spend £100 million on someone else.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> It's a terrible waste - Grealish going to City.
> 
> It'll be just like Sterling, Mahrez, etc. The best players in the game poached by the richest club and you will only get to to see them play once every six weeks.



Welcome to the world of Scottish football.


----------



## jowwy (7 Aug 2021)

If city bought kane then i would say they are going to be tough to beat, but without a proper striker i think they wont be as prolific as people think.


----------



## downesy (7 Aug 2021)




----------



## shep (7 Aug 2021)

downesy said:


> View attachment 603155


I'd be ashamed having that c**k playing for my club and be happy he's gone.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> I'd be ashamed having that c**k playing for my club and be happy he's gone.



Who do you support/follow?


----------



## shep (7 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Who do you support/follow?


Wolves, season ticket holder.


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

Why’s he a cock? He’s spent a lot of years at one club. He’s just gone to a bigger club with more opportunities to play on the bigger stage. As any ambitious pro player would do surely? Ok much more money, but that’s the game now.

I expect you’d have been happy if he’d scored the winning goal in the Euros final? I don’t recall many Wolves players being on the pitch (except maybe in the Portugal team?)


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> Wolves, season ticket holder.



A club not without their own chequered history.

Also what @vickster said. Sure, the amount of money is ridiculous, as is his likely salary, but you can hardly blame the guy.


----------



## Lovacott (7 Aug 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Should heading the ball be banned? It would certainly alter the way the game is played and more or less eliminate any advantage of getting a corner. Any such ban would probably need a tweek or three to the laws of the game to keep the same level of excitement.


Modern footballs are nothing but party balloons compared to the medicine balls of old.


----------



## shep (7 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> A club not without their own chequered history.
> 
> Also what @vickster said. Sure, the amount of money is ridiculous, as is his likely salary, but you can hardly blame the guy.


WTF?

Chequered history?

I don't blame the the fella for taking what he can, he's still a cheating, diving tosspot.


----------



## Lovacott (7 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Why’s he a cock? He’s spent a lot of years at one club.


I go to football and the mindset of the average attending supporter has changed and they now accept that players have a limited time frame in which to earn a living from their craft. Nobody hates them for moving to get a better deal.

I was at the Emirates when Giroud played for Chelsea against the Arsenal for the first time after his transfer. He was clapped onto the pitch by the Arsenal support and his name was sung at the end of the match. 

The whole idea of players and supporters from opposite teams hating each other is juvenile and antiquated. 

This Olympic games has shown that mutual respect and competition can go hand in hand. The skateboarding, surfing and BMX were a lesson in friendly rivalry.


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I go to football and the mindset of the average attending supporter has changed and they now accept that players have a limited time frame in which to earn a living from their craft. Nobody hates them for moving to get a better deal.
> 
> I was at the Emirates when Giroud played for Chelsea against the Arsenal for the first time after his transfer. He was clapped onto the pitch by the Arsenal support and his name was sung at the end of the match.
> 
> ...


While some of the behaviour of the England supporters at the Euros showed the opposite (a friend of mine went to the final with his Israeil boss who got a load of threatening abuse because the thickos thought he must be Italian  )


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> WTF?
> 
> Chequered history?
> 
> I don't blame the the fella for taking what he can, he's still a cheating, diving tosspot.



Wolves' association with Jorge Mendes is pretty questionable IMO.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Aug 2021)

I am actually quite happy that Grealish has moved, Villa have done outstanding business from his transfer. With the hundred million, we have and are buying in better players to make us a better balanced side. In the past we was way to reliant on him, which was proven when he was injured last season.

As for the tiresome digs about his alleged diving from mainly Birmingham City, Baggies and Wolves fans, how many times has he been booked for diving.

The abuse he has recieved from some Villa fans is quite shameful, he has been with the club since he was six and his contribution in getting us promoted back into the Prem and Keeping us up has been enormous, he is easily the most talented Villa player I have seen play in the 44 years I have been supporting them, I hope he makes a success of his move so long as he has a howler every time plays at Villa Park.


----------



## Lovacott (7 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> While some of the behaviour of the England supporters at the Euros showed the opposite (a friend of mine went to the final with his Israeil boss who got a load of threatening abuse because the thickos thought he must be Italian  )


I'd question the word "supporter" when it comes to the Euro Final.

I'm a member of the "England Travel Club" and I don't know a single member who would try to gate crash a match. It's an instant life ban for starters.

The ferals who crashed Wembley last month were just that. Ferals.

Out of the 40 or so Engand game regulars I know, only one of them got a semi final ticket and none of them got a finals ticket. That's what you get for going to all of the qualifiers. Bugger all.

Ed Sheeran and some instagrammers with inflated lips got in though.


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I'd question the word "supporter" when it comes to the Euro Final.
> 
> I'm a member of the "England Travel Club" and I don't know a single member who would try to gate crash a match. It's an instant life ban for starters.
> 
> ...


eh, those were people with tickets. Not gatecrashers


----------



## Lovacott (7 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> eh, those were people with tickets


How would you know if they had tickets or not?


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

Lovacott said:


> How would you know if they had tickets or not?


They had tickets and were in seats around my friend as I understand it 
Anyhow…
Go Arsenal


----------



## shep (7 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Wolves' association with Jorge Mendes is pretty questionable IMO.


Is it?


AndyRM said:


> A club not without their own chequered history.
> 
> Also what @vickster said. Sure, the amount of money is ridiculous, as is his likely salary, but you can hardly blame the guy.


Can't see the connection?

Grealish is a known diver and blatant cheat, not saying most players aren't, and a club who has a connection with a famous agent?

We finished 13th last season so hardly blew anyone's socks off!


----------



## shep (8 Aug 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I'd question the word "supporter" when it comes to the Euro Final.
> 
> I'm a member of the "England Travel Club" and I don't know a single member who would try to gate crash a match. It's an instant life ban for starters.
> 
> ...


One lad I know got a ticket, thats all.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> Is it?
> Can't see the connection?
> 
> Grealish is a known diver and blatant cheat, not saying most players aren't, and a club who has a connection with a famous agent?
> ...



Mendes is shifty as anything IMO. 

As for Grealish, he gets kicked to bits regularly. I can only think of one outrageously blatant dive (against West Ham); even then he was kicked but went down very theatrically. 

Simulation is nothing new in any case, getting worked up about it has always seemed a bit ridiculous - all players are at it.


----------



## shep (8 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Mendes is shifty as anything IMO.
> 
> As for Grealish, he gets kicked to bits regularly. I can only think of one outrageously blatant dive (against West Ham); even then he was kicked but went down very theatrically.
> 
> Simulation is nothing new in any case, getting worked up about it has always seemed a bit ridiculous - all players are at it.


I know what you're saying but apart from just wanting to 'have a pop' what does me think Grealish is a cheat and you thinking Mendes is dodgy have to do with anything?

If you turned round and said " how about Jimenez then, he's always diving" I could understand.

I don't mind you having a dig but at least get it in context.

As for getting fouled, Traore is always on the receiving end.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> I know what you're saying but apart from just wanting to 'have a pop' what does me think Grealish is a cheat and you thinking Mendes is dodgy have to do with anything?
> 
> If you turned round and said " how about Jimenez then, he's always diving" I could understand.
> 
> ...



Well, nothing, it's just random football chat innit? Ultimately of no consequence whatsoever.


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> I know what you're saying but apart from just wanting to 'have a pop' what does me think Grealish is a cheat and you thinking Mendes is dodgy have to do with anything?
> 
> If you turned round and said " how about Jimenez then, he's always diving" I could understand.
> 
> ...



I am a Leicester City supporter but even so I condemn James Maddison for 'going to ground' too easily. But as AndyRM says above "all players are at it" well maybe ? Burnley are probably the 'least' of the offenders here, and football has Sean Dyche to thank for that. It's maybe to early to say but based on what I saw in yesterday's Community shield match could referees have been instructed to stop blowing for 'minimal contact' diving ? I noticed a couple of times Maddison went 'to ground' claiming a foul only for the referee to ignore him, unless I'm much mistaken he stayed on his feet more after that. Here's hoping.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2021)

This change to Premier League governance for 2021/22 may 'incentivise' players to stay on their feet in the penalty area. 

Should also put a stop to ex-pro pundits trotting out the 'he was entitled to go down' line... 

Players will be told that they will get penalties when they stay on their feet as referees and VAR are instructed to look at the nature of contact, the consequence of contact, and the intention of attackers.


----------



## Lovacott (8 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This change to Premier League governance for 2021/22 may 'incentivise' players to stay on their feet in the penalty area.
> 
> Should also put a stop to ex-pro pundits trotting out the 'he was entitled to go down' line...
> 
> Players will be told that they will get penalties when they stay on their feet as referees and VAR are instructed to look at the nature of contact, the consequence of contact, and the intention of attackers.


The problem with the current system is that it encourages players to dive when there is contact. 

Using VAR to award a foul if the attacker stays on his feet after contact will be a welcome improvement but what happens when an attempt is made to foul an attacker but he skips over it or runs around it? The intent to foul was still there but the defender goes unpunished because there was no contact.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

ive entered into the cycle chat fantasy league......not many players in there though


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Aug 2021)

@jowwy


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2021)

Harrogate Town have postponed their next three fixtures due to CV19 case, it's going to be a long season


----------



## Stephenite (10 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Harrogate Town have postponed their next three fixtures due to CV19 case, it's going to be a long season


You could have done Rochdale (my second team) a favour and postponed that game too.

I always watch out for the Dale v Hartlepool fixture. I used to work with someone who irritated me, and we went along to the game at Spotland in the late 90s. It was a similar result to the one at the weekend.

Edit: I've confuddled Hartlepool and Harrogate. I'm 53 you know.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Aug 2021)

Rochdale have got a bye in the Carabo Cup as a result.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Aug 2021)

@The Central Scrutinizer 

The league cup in FPL.
If you haven't already done so, buddy, go into administrate league and tick 'Create league cup' and update.
A little extra bit of fun.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Rochdale have got a bye in the Carabo Cup as a result.


Oh yeah. That was tonight wasn't it? Well, er... thanks.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> @The Central Scrutinizer
> 
> The league cup in FPL.
> If you haven't already done so, buddy, go into administrate league and tick 'Create league cup' and update.
> A little extra bit of fun.


In the box titled cup it says All managers will be entered into the cup. The final will be contested in Gameweek 38.
I've gone into Admin and the box is already ticked.
Thanks for bringing it to my attention and hopefully it's sorted


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2021)

Well done Chelsea. Should really have finished this in normal time. Great Tuchel decision to sub' GK's for the pen's.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Aug 2021)

Should anyone be interested ? here is the details of Leicester City's King Power Stadium development. Includes a video narrated bt Gary Lineker.

King Power Stadium Development

There is a reference to their new training ground, that is now fully operational. LCFC new training complex.

All the long term vision of the much loved chairman, Vichai Srivaddhanaprabha lost in the helicopter accident in 2018 and brought to fruition by his son Aiyawatt ' Top' 

'Heady' times to be a Fox's supporter.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2021)

Lukaku (back) to Chelsea.

Great signing and I hope we can put in a good challenge to City's current dominance in the EPL.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Aug 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Should anyone be interested ? here is the details of Leicester City's King Power Stadium development. Includes a video narrated bt Gary Lineker.
> 
> King Power Stadium Development
> 
> ...


First class owner.
They go about their business quietly and without fuss.
Wish we could have the same at West Ham.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Aug 2021)

Decent start for two of the probable top 4.

Lookinf forward to getting Lukaku into action especially as we have a tricky set of games coming up.


----------



## shep (14 Aug 2021)

1-0 to Leicester, oh well!

Thought we deserved something from the 2nd half but no, Traore should have put us one up earlier on but fluffed it.

Spurs next then Man U, can't see us getting much from those 2 games either.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> 1-0 to Leicester, oh well!
> 
> Thought we deserved something from the 2nd half but no, Traore should have put us one up earlier on but fluffed it.
> 
> Spurs next then Man U, can't see us getting much from those 2 games either.



Yes, that was a bad miss.


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, that was a bad miss.


Unlucky Wolves. We always struggle against Wolves, Traore scares the bejesus out of me when he turns and runs at you.
Nobody knows what he is going to do . . . himself included I think.


----------



## Stephenite (15 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Decent start for two of the probable top 4.
> 
> Lookinf forwar to getting Lukaku into action especially as we have a tricky set of games coming up.


Which _two _would that be? Out of interest.
Chelsea and Man Utd, and not Liverpool?


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2021)

I see pep is on the news again defending the purchase of grealish and stating, they could only buy grealish because they made 60m in sales, but what about the 100m over spend last season, along with the 45m extra to purchase grealish and what excuse would he use if they buy kane, as many think they will for 125m plus add ons???

man city in the transfer market

https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/manchester-city/alletransfers/verein/281


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Which _two _would that be? Out of interest.
> Chelsea and Man Utd, and not Liverpool?


To be fair liverpool hadnt played when spokey made that post, as the game had only just kicked off…….


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> To be fair liverpool hadnt played when spokey made that post, as the game had only just kicked off…….



Thanks.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Aug 2021)

Not a good time for Spurs to remind Man City they need a striker


----------



## Dayvo (15 Aug 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not a good time for Spurs to remind Man City they need a striker


Not a bad time to bank 150 million quid, either.


----------



## PaulB (16 Aug 2021)

Good first weekend, that. One very positive thing is the relegation of the over-reliance on destroyer-in-chief, VAR and allowing the referee to make decisions as he sees them. Oh, and the reappearance of the very essence of football - crowds. It's great to be allowed back.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Aug 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not a good time for Spurs to remind Man City they need a striker



It's always a good time for Spurs to remind Man City they need a striker.

One of our better games in recent seasons.

We also injected some interest into the opening weekend.

Liverpool, Chelsea, and Man U all easily wiped up lesser opposition.

Had Man City done the same, the Premier League would look even more samey and predictable than it does at present.


----------



## Lovacott (17 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> Good first weekend, that. One very positive thing is the relegation of the over-reliance on destroyer-in-chief, VAR and allowing the referee to make decisions as he sees them. Oh, and the reappearance of the very essence of football - crowds. It's great to be allowed back.


I'm going to the Arsenal v Norwich match on 11th September.

It's been 18 months since I last went and I wonder how many of the local businesses who relied on the football will have survived?


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I'm going to the Arsenal v Norwich match on 11th September.
> 
> It's been 18 months since I last went and I wonder how many of the local businesses who relied on the football will have survived?


All of the ones around Anfield have apparently survived. Anything to do with food - still there. All pubs in the L4 postcode, still there - apart from one that was going to close anyway. All the 'hats, scarves AND yer badges' brigade, despite the promise being made by the club itself these chancers would be done away with, are still there. All the 'can I mind yer car, mister?' lot, proliferated as the official parking lots charges have gone above £10. All seen at the two pre-season friendlies.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2021)

Sky has a hack on Kane watch outside our training ground.

Apparently he sauntered in about 11am, and may even be prepared to kick a ball around for an hour or two.

Jolly good effort for an employee who is only on about £100,000 a week.

As the manager said, we are lucky to have him.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Sky has a hack on Kane watch outside our training ground.
> 
> Apparently he sauntered in about 11am, and may even be prepared to kick a ball around for an hour or two.
> 
> ...


annual salary of 10.4m a year.......base salary that is, without add ons and sponsors

so 200k a week less taxes.....or not, whatever is financial advisor has set-up for him to defer some of those


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> annual salary of 10.4m a year.......base salary that is, without add ons and sponsors
> 
> so 200k a week less taxes.....or not, whatever is financial advisor has set-up for him to defer some of those



I'm surprised it's that much, given that we are not known to be big payers - in context.

No doubt Kane will see Messi on £1m a week and think he is being grievously underpaid at only £200,000.

I reckon it almost inevitable City will get their man.

At least we have the cash flow to buy a replacement before getting the Kane money in, which means we can push his transfer to deadline day if it means squeezing a few extra shillings out of the sheikh.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm surprised it's that much, given that we are not known to be big payers - in context.
> 
> No doubt Kane will see Messi on £1m a week and think he is being grievously underpaid at only £200,000.
> 
> ...


he is one of the highest paid english players in the premier league with only raheem sterling, jack grealish and john stones above him.....he's never going to earn messi type salary in the premier league, not even de bryune earns anywhere near that and he is seen as THE best player in the premier league....

even Mo Salah who has won the golden boot in 2 of the last 3 seasons is only on 200k same as kane....( i say only, but tbf its huge wages and far more than any footballer should earn)


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> even Mo Salah who has won the golden boot in 2 of the last 3 seasons is only on 200k same as kane....( i say only, but tbf its huge wages and far more than any footballer should earn)



I think most folk would also disapprove of footballers wages . . . but those same folk given the opportunity wouldn't refuse the salary. Only when the ordinary fans refuse to pay the season ticket prices/the ground entry prices/Sky subscription prices etc will the escalating wages cease and fall. It may well happen one day, the 'gravy train' has to implode sometime. ?


----------



## shep (19 Aug 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I think most folk would also disapprove of footballers wages . . . but those same folk given the opportunity wouldn't refuse the salary. Only when the ordinary fans refuse to pay the season ticket prices/the ground entry prices/Sky subscription prices etc will the escalating wages cease and fall. It may well happen one day, the 'gravy train' has to implode sometime. ?


Matchday revenue is tiny compared to broadcasting and sponsorship so if everyone stopped buying a season ticket tomorrow not much would change.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I think most folk would also disapprove of footballers wages . . . but those same folk given the opportunity wouldn't refuse the salary. Only when the ordinary fans refuse to pay the season ticket prices/the ground entry prices/Sky subscription prices etc will the escalating wages cease and fall. It may well happen one day, the 'gravy train' has to implode sometime. ?


acording to most sky subscriptions dont count.......


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

Re Mo Salah.
I just read they are negotiating a contract extension @ 300 grand a week .


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> Matchday revenue is tiny compared to broadcasting and sponsorship so if everyone stopped buying a season ticket tomorrow not much would change.


i tend to disagree.....most clubs have now stated they cant survive without fans buying tickets and matchday revenue, just look what happened to some clubs during the lockdown covid era


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re Mo Salah.
> I just read they are negotiating a contract extension @ 300 grand a week .


and tbh in the current climate, he deserves every penny


----------



## shep (19 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> i tend to disagree.....most clubs have now stated they cant survive without fans buying tickets and matchday revenue, just look what happened to some clubs during the lockdown covid era


Just Google the proportion of revenue matchday generates compared to everything else.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> Just Google the proportion of revenue matchday generates compared to everything else.


so why did every club owner/manager complain during lockdown....it wasnt just cause of the atmosphere


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Aug 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I think most folk would also disapprove of footballers wages



I actually approve of them, relative to most high earners at least. 

Most people earning obscene salaries have little justification for them, are entirely free of any public scrutiny and often no obvious rationale behind their appointment. Think Dido Harding. 

Footballers, OTOH, have a very direct impact on the success of their club and are scrutinised in great detail by 50,000 or so fans every week.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> and tbh in the current climate, he deserves every penny


In comparison to others, yes he does.
As I have said previously and others said earlier, I can see it all imploding.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In comparison to others, yes he does.
> As I have said previously and others said earlier, I can see it all imploding.


totally agree


----------



## shep (19 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> so why did every club owner/manager complain during lockdown....it wasnt just cause of the atmosphere


Whatever you say.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> Whatever you say.


im not saying it....clubs are


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Aug 2021)

Our weasly, but financially very astute, chairman said lack of ticket revenue during lockdown added to our already enormous debt.

We were also hit by being unable to use our shiny new stadium for other sports and events.

It's also true to say broadcast/media rights are a far bigger proportion of clubs' income.

Increasingly, that comes from many more sources than just Sky.

I'm told we are quite a big noise in South Korea, purely because Son is a Tottenham player.

Win-win for us, a decent striker who is also good for the income stream.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Aug 2021)

shep said:


> Matchday revenue is tiny compared to broadcasting and sponsorship so if everyone stopped buying a season ticket tomorrow not much would change.



I did include Sky subscription etc which is 'broadcasting' revenue. Sponsorship would be dead pretty quickly if they cannot get their products on TV.
P.S The premier league Broadcasting rights cost £5.1bn. Broadcasting rights cost £5.1bn


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Aug 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I actually approve of them, relative to most high earners at least.
> 
> Most people earning obscene salaries have little justification for them, are entirely free of any public scrutiny and often no obvious rationale behind their appointment. Think Dido Harding.
> 
> Footballers, OTOH, have a very direct impact on the success of their club and are scrutinised in great detail by 50,000 or so fans every week.



The point I attempt to make in my original post is that why most (incl me) disapprove of footballers wages and Dido Harding's etc etc. Given the opportunity we would all, (almost without exception) accept similar remuneration for our services, assuming we were top footballers, if we had the chance. I guess that makes us all hypocrites ?


----------



## Lovacott (19 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> All of the ones around Anfield have apparently survived. Anything to do with food - still there. All pubs in the L4 postcode, still there - apart from one that was going to close anyway.


Quite a few of the food shops around the Emirates rely on the local University (London Met) and the football for their custom.

Hopefully, furlough schemes and the rates amnesty will have soften the blow a bit?


----------



## Stephenite (21 Aug 2021)

FPL - anyone took the plunge and put Lukaku into their team?


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> FPL - anyone took the plunge and put Lukaku into their team?


Not yet……..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Not yet……..



Maybe make a judgement call after the 28th? 

As ever we are looking forward to this annual fixture - generally a bloody good match whichever way it goes. 

Probably a bit too early for RL to be properly integrated - it's been some time since we've had a proper 9 as a target man.

May the best team win!


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Maybe make a judgement call after the 28th?
> 
> As ever we are looking forward to this annual fixture - generally a bloody good match whichever way it goes.
> 
> ...


Chelsea have a strong squad this season….lukaku defo adds to that for sure. Should be a good season tbh


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Chelsea have a strong squad this season….lukaku defo adds to that for sure. Should be a good season tbh



Would be good to knock City off of their perch!

Beat them 3 times last season but I expect Pep' to be more on the ball this season.


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Would be good to knock City off of their perch!
> 
> Beat them 3 times last season but I expect Pep' to be more on the ball this season.


Agree…..but if they do get kane, then that will be tough


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2021)

Early days yet but it looks like Norwich are in for a long season.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Aug 2021)

The National League got underway yesterday with Notts County winning 5-0 away; their fans vastly outnumbered the Barnet fans. Last time they won 5-0 on the opening day was the crazy season they, and Sven, thought they had massive financial backing which turned out to be con job.


----------



## PaulB (22 Aug 2021)

It was great being back in a crowd yesterday but I couldn't help but feel this could all go wrong very quickly. We've gone from masks, social distancing, isolation and being (mostly) well behaved to jumping straight back in to 50+ thousand crowds and people hugging folk they haven't seen for 18 months. Still, we appreciate what we can have.


----------



## Scaleyback (22 Aug 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Early days yet but it looks like Norwich are in for a long season.



You can see what they are up against ? Man city's owners are reported to be worth close to £20 billion (richest football club owner in the world) Norwich's owners, (Delia Smith & husband) are reported to be worth around £20 million. ( poorest ! owners in the Premier league) Personally, I wish Norwich all the luck in the world, but like you, I fear the worst.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> It was great being back in a crowd yesterday but I couldn't help but feel this could all go wrong very quickly. We've gone from masks, social distancing, isolation and being (mostly) well behaved to jumping straight back in to 50+ thousand crowds and people hugging folk they haven't seen for 18 months. Still, we appreciate what we can have.
> View attachment 605424


Hope the vaccines make the difference.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Aug 2021)

Without a top striker MC might struggle to beat the top teams this season. Chelsea might, indeed, knock them off their perch.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Aug 2021)

It seems Rochdale AFC have just narrowly avoided a hostile takeover by a group of shysters.

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/58292083.amp

An older article, but with more information - https://rochdaleafcnews.com/2021/08/04/is-it-time-for-the-poison-pill/


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2021)

Antonio unplayable tonight for west ham……cracking game from the hammers


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Antonio unplayable tonight for west ham……cracking game from the hammers



As a 'Foxes' supporter, I feared the worst last night and my fears largely came true.
Last season I read where West Ham had the best record for goals scored from corners and free kicks into the box. 
Leicester had the worst record for goals conceded from these deliveries. Then factor in 5 first choice defenders missing.
i.e Injuries to Jonny Evans, Wesley Forfana, Jannik Vestegard, (all centre backs) and James Justin plus Ryan Bertrand (Coronavirus) and you can 
see my concerns. Soyuncu is a good defender but probably needs Jonny Evan alongside 'talking ' to him.
As if that wasn't bad enough ? down to 10 men in the 40th minute. 
Well done to West Ham and in particular Antonio, far too good for us on the night.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> As a 'Foxes' supporter, I feared the worst last night and my fears largely came true.
> Last season I read where West Ham had the best record for goals scored from corners and free kicks into the box.
> Leicester had the worst record for goals conceded from these deliveries. Then factor in 5 first choice defenders missing.
> i.e Injuries to Jonny Evans, Wesley Forfana, Jannik Vestegard, (all centre backs) and James Justin plus Ryan Bertrand (Coronavirus) and you can
> ...


i know what it feels like to support a club with all its senior CB's injured.......but Liecester did play well in spurts


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> i know what it feels like to support a club with all its senior CB's injured.......but Liecester did play well in spurts


Was going to say similar.
What a difference 6 months make.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2021)

An LFC question.
We are away to Chelsea this weekend.
Should Tsimikas keep his place or does Robbo replace him??
For me......keep Tsimikas in with Robbo on the bench should it get too much.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> An LFC question.
> We are away to Chelsea this weekend.
> Should Tsimikas keep his place or does Robbo replace him??
> For me......keep Tsimikas in with Robbo on the bench should it get too much.



You're at home not us.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You're at home not us.


So we are 
As we were at home to Burnley I assumed we must be away.
Ta.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Aug 2021)

Us West Ham fans are getting nose bleeds now, we're not used to flying this high.

Poor old Arsenal, eh @vickster? Nil points and Man City to come Saturday!


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> An LFC question.
> We are away to Chelsea this weekend.
> Should Tsimikas keep his place or does Robbo replace him??
> For me......keep Tsimikas in with Robbo on the bench should it get too much.


Robbo to start for me…..he used to the big game atmosphere and will be raring to go


----------



## PaulB (24 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> An LFC question.
> We are away to Chelsea this weekend.
> Should Tsimikas keep his place or does Robbo replace him??
> For me......keep Tsimikas in with Robbo on the bench should it get too much.


Well I hope it's at Anfield because I'm planning to go but good as Tsimikas was, Robbo comes straight back in for me.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> Well I hope it's at Anfield because I'm planning to go but good as Tsimikas was, Robbo comes straight back in for me.


Not sure.
Of course, I like Robbo.....who wouldn't.
However he is not match fit.
Also I would like to see Tsimikas given another chance to 'bed in'.
Strangely Jurgen hasn't yet phoned me for my opinion


----------



## Stephenite (24 Aug 2021)

I think it'll be Robbo to start. After all, he was on the bench last game.

I'm that sure of it I've transfered out Tsimikas from my Fantasy team.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Aug 2021)

Levy and our billionaire owner 1, the sheikh at City 0.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/58331546


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Levy and our billionaire owner 1, the sheikh at City 0.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/58331546



Anything that doesn't help City is good with me.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Anything that doesn't help City is good with me.



I am biased in this instance, but it makes a nice change to see a club withstand the onslaught of a vast sum of money.


----------



## Broughtonblue (25 Aug 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> As a 'Foxes' supporter, I feared the worst last night and my fears largely came true.
> Last season I read where West Ham had the best record for goals scored from corners and free kicks into the box.
> Leicester had the worst record for goals conceded from these deliveries. Then factor in 5 first choice defenders missing.
> i.e Injuries to Jonny Evans, Wesley Forfana, Jannik Vestegard, (all centre backs) and James Justin plus Ryan Bertrand (Coronavirus) and you can
> ...


We were diabolical even before the sending off. Ok the defence was weakened, but if you look at our midfield/attack we really should be creating more chances!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Aug 2021)

Broughtonblue said:


> We were diabolical even before the sending off. Ok the defence was weakened, but if you look at our midfield/attack we really should be creating more chances!




I think the reason you could not create the chances was because Moyes "out foxed" Rodgers (again)
West Ham played a line of defence that stopped Leicester knocking the ball over the top. The West Ham midfield allowed the Leicester centre backs the ball and then cut out the pass to the creative Tielemans and Madison (excellent work from Rice and Soucek) 
But that is taking away from the West Ham attack who are excellent at counter attack football. Antonio is a beast, he has pace and power to burn. If his finishing was any good, he would be worth a lot of money.


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Aug 2021)

Broughtonblue said:


> We were diabolical even before the sending off. Ok the defence was weakened, but if you look at our midfield/attack we really should be creating more chances!



Does the "Broughton" refer to Broughton Astley ?

Yes our midfield is 'lightweight' how can it not be with Maddison and Perez there ? They are 'nice' footballers (especially Maddison) but no way can they handle the physical challenge that West Ham present.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Aug 2021)

I was there at the London Stadium on monday and i am still buzzing at that result.
David Moyes is putting together a good squad but still needs to be added to because of the Europa cup.
Thought we played very well against a very good Leicester team(on paper) who just didn't turn up on the night.
Although Antonio is not the most technical player he compensates for that with his strength and determination.
We only need another thirty four points to avoid relegation.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> It was great being back in a crowd yesterday but I couldn't help but feel this could all go wrong very quickly. We've gone from masks, social distancing, isolation and being (mostly) well behaved to jumping straight back in to 50+ thousand crowds and people hugging folk they haven't seen for 18 months. Still, we appreciate what we can have.
> View attachment 605424


I know what you mean.I was a bit apprehensive on monday at the London Stadium and decided to wear a mask throughout the game.I was only one of a few.
It was like "virus what virus".


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2021)

Leeds United to visit Craven Cottage to face Fulham in Carabo Cup.We are expecting a big crowd said Chairman Tommy Trinder,and we are hoping Johnny Haynes will be fit after his injury.I hope so fancy paying a bloke a £100 per week to play football,where will it end.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2021)

Lpool Vs Chelsea tomorrow.......what is your prediction ?
I can see a draw but hope for an lfc win.
AND
Your team.......what do you predict ?


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lpool Vs Chelsea tomorrow.......what is your prediction ?
> I can see a draw but hope for an lfc win.
> AND
> Your team.......what do you predict ?


Im going liverpool win 2-0

Starting - ali - taa - matip - VVD - Robbo - fabinho - hendo - kieta - mane - jota - salah

subs - adrian - konate - gomez - tsimikas - thiago - jones - elliot - bobby - ox


----------



## Scaleyback (27 Aug 2021)

I'm neutral but I have a sneaky feeling that Chelsea are going to win the league this time and 'pinch' a 1-0 win at Liverpool.
I sort of hope I'm wrong because I don't like Chelsea . . . . well really I don't like Abramovich but that makes it difficult to like his team.


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2021)

I don't think Man City will struggle to acquire points this weekend


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lpool Vs Chelsea tomorrow.......what is your prediction ?
> I can see a draw but hope for an lfc win.
> AND
> Your team.......what do you predict ?



Well, I'd settle for a draw tbh but hope we have the same result as last year's two League results?


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2021)

Does anyone know what Error 504 means? And why?

Trying to look at this page - www.manutd.com


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> I don't think Man City will struggle to acquire points this weekend


I am debating watching that match.
I don't want to see City batter Arsenal.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Does anyone know what Error 504 means? And why?
> 
> Trying to look at this page - www.manutd.com


The “ 0 “ in “ 504” is a glitch and should be “ - “ .
This refers to the final score, 5-4. You have inadvertently linked to a glitch in the Matrix allowing you access to the match result ahead of schedule.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2021)

Now reporting as Error 503. I know what that one is. There must be something BIG happening at MUFC right now. I wonder what  it could be that brings the server down.


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Now reporting as Error 503. I know what that one is. There must be something BIG happening at MUFC right now. I wonder what  it could be that brings the server down.


They just signed a 36yr old for 2 seasons, costing £75m……..trying to buy the league


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> They just signed a 36yr old for 2 seasons, costing £75m……..trying to buy the league


Honestly?! Where do you get £75m from? 
... aaah, i get it you have added up future wages and transfer fees, etc. That's an odd way to do it.

Are you bitter?


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Honestly?! Where do you get £75m from?
> ... aaah, i get it you have added up future wages and transfer fees, etc. That's an odd way to do it.
> 
> Are you bitter?


Thats what skysports reported not me……480k a week over 2yrs, for a 36yr old is crazy wages.

UTD fans can stop crying about city and chelsea trying to buy the league now, with the amount they have spent under trophiless Ole


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Thats what skysports reported not me……480k a week over 2yrs, for a 36yr old is crazy wages.
> 
> UTD fans can stop crying about city and chelsea trying to buy the league now, with the amount they have spent under trophiless Ole


Get a grip.
The money in the game is ludicrous, and we can all agree on that.

I think it is brilliant, as a Utd fan, that C. Ronaldo is coming back to the club that made him famous. Just as it seemed he was going to sign for Citeh, as well, apparently. There have been plenty over the years that have gone from the red side of town to the blue but, this one didn't sit so well.

I can't wait to see Cav and CR77 on the same pitch in the Utd shirt. Alright, they may be 'hasbeens' but with the youngsters around them it will be a joy to behold.


----------



## PaulB (28 Aug 2021)

Trying not to let this evening's entertainment take over my whole day but just reading the Guardian's review of the game and the follow-up comments get my football juices running. I've seen many, many games like this before but such tussles (top two teams in the league - so far) still have the power to excite me like I was attending my first ever game. My main hope is that the guy who stands in front of me can't attend and his three-inch shorter brother takes up his place! Oh, and that the 'tories' song gets an airing, I love that one.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (28 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> I've seen many, many games like this before but such tussles (top two teams in the league - so far)



Aren't West ham top?


----------



## shep (28 Aug 2021)

We've got Man U Sunday, will Ronaldo be here by then?


----------



## PaulB (28 Aug 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> Aren't West ham top?


 In name only!


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

Are arsenal to good to go down??? i mean the last 3 games in the prem they been so poor

forget the caraboa win in midweek against west brom


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Are arsenal to good to go down??? i mean the last 3 games in the prem they been so poor
> 
> forget the caraboa win in midweek against west brom



Probably but Arteta's days must surely be numbered.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Probably but Arteta's days must surely be numbered.


I said the same ie he has to go. But who is going to do better with the squad they have.
Getting tonked by City 4 nil at the moment.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Probably but Arteta's days must surely be numbered.


Whos going to replace him??? Sold the wrong players and brought in rubbish at high prices


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2021)

5-0!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2021)

Pathetic Arsenal - albeit down to 10 men.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pathetic Arsenal - albeit down to 10 men.
> 
> View attachment 606483


Embarrassing


----------



## vickster (28 Aug 2021)

Seems like the time is right for Arteta to retrain as an HGV driver


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Seems like the time is right for Arteta to retrain as an HGV driver


Strange guy imo. Very very intense, very deep eyes. Does seem nice though.
I don't know if he is a poor manager or just has a poor squad.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange guy imo. Very very intense, very deep eyes. Does seem nice though.
> I don't know if he is a poor manager or just has a poor squad.


very inexperienced at the top level though….will suffer the same fate as frank lampard. Need to earn their stripes before taking on a top team


----------



## vickster (28 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange lush guy imo. Very very intense, very deep lovely eyes. Does seem nice though.
> I don't know if he is a poor manager or just has a poor squad.


FTFY 😄

I think poor management, he has on paper decent players


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I said the same ie he has to go. But who is going to do better with the squad they have.



There’ll be a similar, but slightly different chant going around The Emirates soon - Wenger _IN_! 😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> FTFY 😄
> 
> I think poor management, he has on paper decent players


So you don't fancy him then ?


----------



## vickster (28 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So you don't fancy him then ?


He’s a bit short


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2021)

Cracking game, fair result.

Think we are the better team.


----------



## flake99please (28 Aug 2021)

Great result for Chelsea, considering how the game went.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cracking game, fair result.
> 
> Think we are the better team.


🤔


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cracking game, fair result.
> 
> Think we are the better team.



Please tell me which team " we" are


----------



## gbb (28 Aug 2021)

I'm a lifelong Forest follower, nothing like fanatical but like to see them do well.

I was watching the results this afternoon, the Premier League tables came up...Arsenal at the bottom which made me chuckle, one of my colleagues is an Arsenal supporter.
Then It clicked over to the foot of the Championship....oh


----------



## Chromatic (28 Aug 2021)

flake99please said:


> Great result for Chelsea, considering how the game went despite the ref.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2021)

Despite the Ref being remarkably lenient to Liverpool (Fabhino) - I don't think so.

We'll take the result as laying down a solid marker today.

I have to say it was amusing to see the Kings of Europe flags in The Kop today.


----------



## Chromatic (28 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Despite the Ref being remarkably lenient to Liverpool (Fabhino) - I don't think so.
> 
> We'll take the result as laying down a solid marker today.
> 
> I have to say it was amusing to see the Kings of Europe flags in The Kop today.


Yes, my post was a bit shoot really, I meant to imply that Chelsea got the pooh end of the reffing stick but I can see now it doesn't really read that way, I blame alcohol, like I usually do in these circumstances.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Despite the Ref being remarkably lenient to Liverpool (Fabhino) - I don't think so.
> 
> We'll take the result as laying down a solid marker today.
> 
> I have to say it was amusing to see the Kings of Europe flags in The Kop today.


We are the kings of europe….6 times european champions, no other english team comes anywhere near.


----------



## Chromatic (28 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> We are the kings of europe….6 times european champions, no other english team comes anywhere near.


Well, not quite the Kings, maybe more the Prince George of Europe, as he is third in line.

Real Madrid are the kings followed by AC Milan with 13 and 7 wins respectively.


----------



## jowwy (29 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Well, not quite the Kings, maybe more the Prince George of Europe, as he is third in line.
> 
> Real Madrid are the kings followed by AC Milan with 13 and 7 wins respectively.


I did say english team….maybe you chose not to read that bit


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> I did say english team….maybe you chose not to read that bit


English team or English club?


----------



## Chromatic (29 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> I did say english team….maybe you chose not to read that bit



Them being English is irrelevant to your statement:


jowwy said:


> *We are the kings of europe….6 times european champions*, no other english team comes anywhere near.



Liverpool have not come anywhere near Real Madrid's 13 titles, maybe you chose to ignore that fact.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Millions and millions of non english/liverpool fans you mean….or is it just another pathetic dig at me.
> 
> and team/club you choose, i dont particularly care which.


It’s not a dig at you.
And if you don’t know the difference between a team or a club……


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Aug 2021)

Tottenham top of the league and Arsenal at the bottom - it doesn't get much better for a yiddo.

Best I make the most of it, because I doubt either situation will persist for long.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Aug 2021)

And already after only three games, Tottenham have a goal difference of 12 (😳) over Arsenal!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Aug 2021)

Saturdays Match
Well after my euphoria in beating Leicester we came back down to earth with a bump.
We looked "leggy" and huffed and puffed and although we were twice in front i thought a draw was a fair result.
Palace looked well organised and and were stronger than us in the physical sense.
Zaha is still a little s**t who moans about every decision but i have to admit he is a very good player.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (30 Aug 2021)

If the team are looky "leggy" after 3 games, what chance do they have when Europa league games start?
The wafer thin squad is going to bite them in the long run.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Aug 2021)

@Pumpkin the robot
Need to bring in some fresh legs before the transfer window closes tomorrow or as you said we are going to struggle.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @Pumpkin the robot
> Need to bring in some fresh legs before the transfer window closes tomorrow or as you said we are going to struggle.


Origi is going cheap....please take him


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Origi is going cheap....please take him


Cant see us signing anyone today


----------



## Brandane (31 Aug 2021)

Celtic about to get £14 million for Odsonne Edouard from Crystal Palace. They must be laughing all the way to the bank. What are Palace thinking?


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

Brandane said:


> Celtic about to get £14 million for Odsonne Edouard from Crystal Palace. They must be laughing all the way to the bank. What are Palace thinking?


Is he no good then???


----------



## Brandane (31 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Is he no good then???


I'm not a "real" football fan, especially when it comes to the Glasgow great divide. All I can judge it on is media reports, and what I hear from proper football fans. He was good, about 2 years ago. But under Neil Lennon he bombed. Last season especially, he just didn't turn up when it mattered. He was ultimately one of many players who, by the end of last season, was not liked by his own support. Lack of form, and worse - lack of effort, being the reason. Maybe he can turn things around at Palace, who knows. He has youth on his side. But for CP to gamble 14 million on that hope! I suppose in EPL terms it's small change now. In SPL terms, it's a full squad for a lot of clubs.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Sep 2021)

How stupid can an experienced international player be? Raheem Sterling, scores a good goal and then whips his shirt off in celebration. You don't need a degree in rocket science to work out what happens next.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

what a load of nonsense......they only announced his squad number late last night and the names and numbers are put on at the stores, so they can just use blank shirts


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2021)

Maybe it’s the actual blank shirts that are selling out? Lazy reporting.
Adidas will be coining it in if they can get the shirts out


----------



## gbb (4 Sep 2021)

WSL on Match of the Day. Really good to see quality football from the ladies side of the game.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Sep 2021)

gbb said:


> WSL on Match of the Day. Really good to see quality football from the ladies side of the game.


 Their game has improved so much in the last few seasons and will continue to improve as more money is pumped into it, more exposure and the players benefit from going full time and having better training. Win win situation.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Sep 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> How stupid can an experienced international player be? Raheem Sterling, scores a good goal and then whips his shirt off in celebration. You don't need a degree in rocket science to work out what happens next.



He had a t shirt under his football shirt with a message about a young friend of his that died recently. He obviously thought the yellow card was worth it, knowing wht the consequences would be. I do not think you can call him stupid for that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> He had a t shirt under his football shirt with a message about a young friend of his that died recently. He obviously thought the yellow card was worth it, knowing wht the consequences would be. I do not think you can call him stupid for that.


He has a responsibility to the team and deliberately doing something which risks suspension from future games is irresponsible and selfish.

Having the attention of the media he has plenty of other opportunities to show his feelings for his friend.


----------



## iancity (4 Sep 2021)

It's a difficult one, if he whipped his shirt off in a different game, was given a yellow, then a second yellow shortly afterwards for something and was sent off, causing England to lose the game (and possibly not qualify/get knocked out of a competition) then I cant see Southgate being too pleased with him.
I get wanting to get a message across, but perhaps there are other ways...


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Anyone watching socceraid???


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Sep 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> He has a responsibility to the team and deliberately doing something which risks suspension from future games is irresponsible and selfish.
> 
> Having the attention of the media he has plenty of other opportunities to show his feelings for his friend.



You see irresponsible and selfish, I see caring and compassionate. I guess that shows our different out looks on life. Football is just a game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> You see irresponsible and selfish, I see caring and compassionate. I guess that shows our different out looks on life. Football is just a game.


Football may be "Just a game", but it is a profession for which he is very well paid and his first duty on the pitch is to his employers. He has plenty of free time to show his caring and compassionate side.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (5 Sep 2021)

I think his employers are Manchester City, not the England football team. The England players do receive a match fee which they donate to charity.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Anyone watching socceraid???


Watched the 2nd half and must say I was impressed by most of those non-pro players. Even my wife enjoyed it.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Watched the 2nd half and must say I was impressed by most of those non-pro players. Even my wife enjoyed it.


Its always a fun watch…….


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

International football/politics is getting erhh interesting.
●Brazil Vs Argentina stopped after a few minutes due to 4 players ignoring Covid rules.
● Guinea in disarray due to a coup. LFCs Naby Keita is stuck there.
I recall Fergusson refusing to sign African etc players due to potential problems. Some good sense there.


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> International football/politics is getting erhh interesting.
> ●Brazil Vs Argentina stopped after a few minutes due to 4 players ignoring Covid rules.
> ● Guinea in disarray due to a coup. LFCs Naby Keita is stuck there.
> I recall Fergusson refusing to sign African etc players due to potential problems. Some good sense there.


he did sign a couple tho.......djemba djemba, zaha, quentin fortune, diouf


----------



## Stephenite (6 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> International football/politics is getting erhh interesting.
> ●Brazil Vs Argentina stopped after a few minutes due to 4 players ignoring Covid rules.
> ● Guinea in disarray due to a coup. LFCs Naby Keita is stuck there.
> I recall Fergusson refusing to sign African etc players due to potential problems. Some good sense there.


SAF’s reluctance to sign African players was due the African Cup of Nations held in January/February every two years. However, he signed Quinton Fortune who was quite popular and Djemba-djemba (not quite as good).


----------



## Stephenite (6 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> he did sign a couple tho.......djemba djemba, zaha, quentin fortune, diouf


Forgot about Diouf. But didn’t Saha choose France?


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Forgot about Diouf. But didn’t Saha choose France?


zaha, as in wilfred............not saha


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Sep 2021)

Anyone else watch The Keeper last night- enjoyed it. Mrs A_T remembers her dad seeing 'Bert Trout' play from his days as a student baker in the 50s.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

@jowwy 
@Stephenite 
True......I had forgotten about those players..
African cup of nations can play havoc with some English teams.


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @jowwy
> @Stephenite
> True......I had forgotten about those players..
> African cup of nations can play havoc with some English teams.


It will for us at LFC


----------



## Chislenko (6 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> International football/politics is getting erhh interesting.
> ●Brazil Vs Argentina stopped after a few minutes due to 4 players ignoring Covid rules.
> ● Guinea in disarray due to a coup. LFCs Naby Keita is stuck there.
> I recall Fergusson refusing to sign African etc players due to potential problems. Some good sense there.




You omitted to mention Wales having to play Belarus in Russia because of the political situation Dave and the fact that we lost a few players for the game as they couldn't meet the entry requirements for Russia.


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/sgorio/status/1434125908860981251


----------



## PaulB (7 Sep 2021)

Very sad story here https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...efender-dies-39-years-after-falling-into-coma about a talented footballer going in for a routine knee operation 39 years ago and has been in a coma ever since and died yesterday.


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2021)

Love the new Yellow liverpool third kit.....takes me back to my first jersey that i was bought as a liverpool fan back in 1982 at 6yrs old

1982 jersey






New Jersey


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Love the new Yellow liverpool third kit.....takes me back to my first jersey that i was bought as a liverpool fan back in 1982 at 6yrs old
> 
> 1982 jersey
> 
> ...


That would make quite a smart cycling / casual top


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That would make quite a smart cycling / casual top


new one or old one??


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> new one or old one??


The new one. I like the detail in the neck / arm trim, and think it looks more stylish.


----------



## jowwy (11 Sep 2021)

Footballs back today……….


----------



## postman (11 Sep 2021)

Football is back,well I never thought I would say ,I don't even know who is top of the league.I just don't care.I want Bielsa and Leeeds to do well only if it's to shut the dirty Leeds tag down.BBC,Sky,BT Sport and all the rest have gone woke pc brigade,so I don't watch anything,if I want to see any goals I go to YouTube.I can't stand the new pundits any of them.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2021)

PaulB said:


> Very sad story here https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...efender-dies-39-years-after-falling-into-coma about a talented footballer going in for a routine knee operation 39 years ago and has been in a coma ever since and died yesterday.


How very sad that is.


----------



## jowwy (11 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Football is back,well I never thought I would say ,I don't even know who is top of the league.I just don't care.I want Bielsa and Leeeds to do well only if it's to shut the dirty Leeds tag down.BBC,Sky,BT Sport and all the rest have gone woke pc brigade,so I don't watch anything,if I want to see any goals I go to YouTube.I can't stand the new pundits any of them.


What you mean they have gone woke pc brigade?..


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2021)

Brandane said:


> Celtic about to get £14 million for Odsonne Edouard from Crystal Palace. They must be laughing all the way to the bank. What are Palace thinking?


Today? That it was a good bit of business…?


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2021)

vickster said:


> Today? That it was a good bit of business…?


Might have to eat my words on that one! 
Perhaps it was down to Neil Lennon's management then - but he was a complete dud last season.


----------



## jowwy (12 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Football is back,well I never thought I would say ,I don't even know who is top of the league.I just don't care.I want Bielsa and Leeeds to do well only if it's to shut the dirty Leeds tag down.BBC,Sky,BT Sport and all the rest have gone woke pc brigade,so I don't watch anything,if I want to see any goals I go to YouTube.I can't stand the new pundits any of them.


The chanting of “ always the victims” by leeds fans when elliot was being stretchered off isnt going to help remove that “ dirty leeds” tag


----------



## shep (12 Sep 2021)

At last!!!!

Wolves have finally got some points on the board in this season's campaign, lets hope it's the start of a decent run.

Not on the same level as Ronaldo but our new Korean striker scored on his debut.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

That tackle and Elliotts injury.
Never nice to see players get bad injuries but I did feel sorry for him as, aged 18 he was bedding in very well.
Re the actual tackle.
Yep......no question, it was a poor tackle but (AS A LIVERPOOL FAN).....I doubt it would have been a red if it hadn't been for the resultant injury.
Remember......I have been known to be wrong before


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That tackle and Elliotts injury.
> Never nice to see players get bad injuries but I did feel sorry for him as, aged 18 he was bedding in very well.
> Re the actual tackle.
> Yep......no question, it was a poor tackle but (AS A LIVERPOOL FAN).....I doubt it would have been a red if it hadn't been for the resultant injury.
> Remember......I have been known to be wrong before


i think the rules around tackling are strange.....for me it wasnt a bad tackle, but the rules state a red card if you endanger the player, so i think it was the result of the tackle that got him the red card i.e dislocating his ankle and not the actual tackle itself

if that makes sense


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> i think the rules around tackling are strange.....for me it wasnt a bad tackle, but the rules state a red card if you endanger the player, so i think it was the result of the tackle that got him the red card i.e dislocating his ankle and not the actual tackle itself
> 
> if that makes sense


I think that is what I was saying.....or trying to


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

@jowwy 
Thinking again about that tackle (I do think sometimes).
Burnley hacked Harvey down a few times.
If the ref had immediately given out yellows (even reds) perhaps Chelsea and Leeds would not have targeted him as they did, leeds in particular.
Sadly the young man misses his first chance of Champions league football.


----------



## jowwy (14 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @jowwy
> Thinking again about that tackle (I do think sometimes).
> Burnley hacked Harvey down a few times.
> If the ref had immediately given out yellows (even reds) perhaps Chelsea and Leeds would not have targeted him as they did, leeds in particular.
> Sadly the young man misses his first chance of Champions league football.


i agree and look at some of the challenges from burnley players last night in the everton game......yes football is a contact sport, but we dont want to go back to the days of chopper harris, souness, mcmahon and vinny jones in the middle of the park


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2021)

Champions League questions.
My brain has gone dead so humour me.
GROUP STAGES.....
Do all 4 teams play each other home and away.
Is it the best 2 that go through to the knockout stages.
Then do they play each other home and away.

I am pretty sure the answers are
Yes
Yes
Yes
But I am suffering from brain fog


----------



## jowwy (16 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Champions League questions.
> My brain has gone dead so humour me.
> GROUP STAGES.....
> Do all 4 teams play each other home and away.
> ...


Correct


----------



## Beebo (18 Sep 2021)

Derby are in big trouble. 
Going into administration will mean a 12 points deduction. 
No new owners will want that millstone.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Sep 2021)

All that trouble, AND the ugliest manager in world football. I feel for them.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Derby are in big trouble.
> Going into administration will mean a 12 points deduction.
> No new owners will want that millstone.


I have never understood that '12 point penalty' stuff.......like "oooh they are in trouble, let's make it worse for them".
I am sure there is a logical reason somewhere.


----------



## Beebo (18 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never understood that '12 point penalty' stuff.......like "oooh they are in trouble, let's make it worse for them".
> I am sure there is a logical reason somewhere.


It’s to stop it being seen as a easy way out.
A number a teams historically ran up huge debt then went bust without any sanction and just and carried on as normal.
Crystal Palace have been in administration twice in the last 20 years without any real penalty because the rules were not as tight.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never understood that '12 point penalty' stuff.......like "oooh they are in trouble, let's make it worse for them".
> I am sure there is a logical reason somewhere.


It is to prevent clubs spending money they don't have to gain an advantage over those who try and stick to their budgets.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

A good weekend for LFC so far.
All we need now is for Westhaaam to beat Utd and Spurs to draw with Chelsea but I can't see that happening (one never knows)


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Sep 2021)

I'm not a great lover of Gold and Sullivan at West Ham but when you look at Derby County and other clubs i just think least it's the devil you know.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A good weekend for LFC so far.
> All we need now is for Westhaaam to beat Utd and Spurs to draw with Chelsea but I can't see that happening (one never knows)


I'm going to the London Stadium today @Dave7 and getting a result against United is going to be a tough one especially as we have Antonio suspended.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Sep 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'm not a great lover of Gold and Sullivan at West Ham but when you look at Derby County and other clubs i just think least it's the devil you know.



The last 6 months, the club has been almost well run. It is still frustrating that they are fleecing the club with their loans etc, but it looks like Moyes has had a positive effect on those around him.
The PAI take over looks like a bunch of chancers that would take us back to the bad old days. You do not do your business in the public domain. No thanks.



The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'm going to the London Stadium today @Dave7 and getting a result against United is going to be a tough one especially as we have Antonio suspended.



Hopefully Moyes has a plan b for when Antonio is not available (to be fair, Antonio does seem to be looking after his hamstrings a little better) I guess we will see if plan b is any good.
I am hoping we go to a back 3 with Masuaku playing his favoured wing back position, we did well with that before he was injured. We have plenty of goals in the squad, we just need a system that can create the chances, but Masuaku and Coufal marauding down the wings will hopefully get a few crosses in for the front 3.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2021)

Another sad loss. Jimmy Greaves.
I had this poster of him up my my wall at work for many years.






And those of us of a certain age remember the brilliant Saint and Greavsie programme. The first matey tv programme that became the TV norm.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Sep 2021)

Great player Jimmy Greaves.
Proven goalscorer..


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Another sad loss. Jimmy Greaves.
> I had this poster of him up my my wall at work for many years.
> View attachment 609932
> 
> ...


A weekly treat we used to look forward to.


----------



## StuAff (19 Sep 2021)

A great on and off the pitch. RIP Greavsie.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Sep 2021)

Sad news, legend


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2021)

If Carlsberg made goalscorers, they would have made Jimmy Greaves.

I watched him play for West Ham in the latter part of his career, he was enormously popular with the crowd though well into an alcohol induced decline.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

I never thought of David Moyes to be a complete pillock........but bringing on Noble 94th minute to take that VITAL penalty. What was he thinking of ??


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I never thought of David Moyes to be a complete pillock........but bringing on Noble 94th minute to take that VITAL penalty. What was he thinking of ??


That Noble rarely misses a penalty.

If he's have scored we'd be saying it was a masterstroke. Such is life.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> That Noble rarely misses a penalty.
> 
> If he's have scored we'd be saying it was a masterstroke. Such is life.


Agree to disagree on that.
I am aware of his excellent penalty record but the guy had not even warmed up.
Watching it I was sure he wouldn't score and I WANTED him to score.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Sep 2021)

Just back from the game and feeling pretty gutted about the missed penalty.I've got no qualms about Noble taking the penalty.I just think it was more of a badly taken penalty rather than a good save from De Gea.
It would have been a good game to watch for the neutral supporter.


----------



## flake99please (19 Sep 2021)

I would not have predicted the final score after the first half of the Spurs/Chelsea game.

Great result for the blues.


----------



## jowwy (22 Sep 2021)

LFC have announced the expansion of anfield by a further 7 thousand seats at the anfield road end, starting tomorrow and will be ready for the 23/24 season….making it a 61k seater stadium and will cost 60/70 Million…….

nice to see investment in the infrastructure of the club, more revenue, which will make us more sustainable and be able to spend more on players in the future, rather adding more and more debt to the club when upgrading the playing personel


----------



## jowwy (22 Sep 2021)

Preston in the next round of the caraboa….another chance for the youngsters to shine


----------



## shep (22 Sep 2021)

FFS, when will we win a game?
Good pressing football.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

shep said:


> FFS, when will we win a game?
> Good pressing football.


Disappointing result really.
You need to bring back The Doug and Richards.


----------



## shep (23 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Disappointing result really.
> You need to bring back The Doug and Richards.


Or Bully.


----------



## jowwy (23 Sep 2021)

are we allowed to laugh at man united?? asking for a friend


----------



## AndyRM (23 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> are we allowed to laugh at man united?? asking for a friend



Go ahead, but why? The League Cup does not seem much valued in England (or Scotland). Or are you suggesting a laugh because they lost in the Champions League?

Level on points with Liverpool and Chelsea in the league, having scored a goal more than each and recently signed the best player in the world. I don't see much to laugh about personally.


----------



## jowwy (23 Sep 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Go ahead, but why? The League Cup does not seem much valued in England (or Scotland). Or are you suggesting a laugh because they lost in the Champions League?
> 
> Level on points with Liverpool and Chelsea in the league, having scored a goal more than each and recently signed the best player in the world. I don't see much to laugh about personally.


Ole needs to win trophies and his first chance has gone begging yet again. As for being level on points in the league, whoopy dooo its only 5 games in and lets be honest, they only just snook past west ham, drew to southampton and lost in the champions league to Young Boys……as for the best player in the world, well maybe 5 or 6 yrs ago he was, but not now at 36 and will surprised if he plays every league game, premier league a bit more physical and quicker, than itailian retirement league that he has just come from. even during the west ham game, commentators were commenting on his lack of involvement during the game and he was hardly pulling up trees in the closing down on west hams back four….

sancho for 70m is yet to score or assist and hes now played in all 6 games for united and with martial, rashford, greenwood, cavani, ronaldo and lindegard, its hard to see how hes going to get regular game time.

but as your probably a man utd fan, you maybe happy with what your seeing…….


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ole needs to win trophies and his first chance has gone begging yet again. As for being level on points in the league, whoopy dooo its only 5 games in and lets be honest, they only just snook past west ham, drew to southampton and lost in the champions league to Young Boys……as for the best player in the world, well maybe 5 or 6 yrs ago he was, but not now at 36 and will surprised if he plays every league game, premier league a bit more physical and quicker, than itailian retirement league that he has just come from. even during the west ham game, commentators were commenting on his lack of involvement during the game and he was hardly pulling up trees in the closing down on west hams back four….
> 
> sancho for 70m is yet to score or assist and hes now played in all 6 games for united and with martial, rashford, greenwood, cavani, ronaldo and lindegard, its hard to see how hes going to get regular game time.
> 
> but as your probably a man utd fan, you maybe happy with what your seeing…….



I'm a Kilmarnock supporter, so I'm more that happy with what I'm seeing after last season's relegation. Good signings, quality manager who has us on the right track. Given the level we're at, I'll happily take that.

Ronaldo has played 2 and scored 3 for Man Utd, I don't think you can ask for much more. He's an absolute machine wherever he goes.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I'm a Kilmarnock supporter, so I'm more that happy with what I'm seeing after last season's relegation. Good signings, quality manager who has us on the right track. Given the level we're at, I'll happily take that.
> 
> Ronaldo has played 2 and scored 3 for Man Utd, I don't think you can ask for much more. He's an absolute machine wherever he goes.


Can i laugh at them now ?? Lol


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (25 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Can i laugh at them now ?? Lol




Certainly can


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Can i laugh at them now ?? Lol



By all means, I really don't care.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Certainly can


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Sep 2021)

Well, M.City deserved that.

First time I have seen Tuchel make a serious tactical error.

First half set-up was an absolute disaster. ☹️

Cost us dear.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Sep 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Certainly can


As a Gooner I'm pleased to see Emi doing well at Villa.


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Well Oles boys got the penalty after all....


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Latest from Ole on their own website!
He is blaming the Villa players for putting Bruno off!
Has Ole ever actually admitted any of his players or his team have had a bad day and not done too well?


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2021)

I've only watched the highlights, but I'm not sure I'd be happy with what I'd seen if I was a Liverpool supporter. Are you @jowwy?


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I've only watched the highlights, but I'm not sure I'd be happy with what I'd seen if I was a Liverpool supporter. Are you @jowwy?


It was a very good game, we had chances to go 4-2 with mo and mane, but hey we top of the league and still the only unbeaten team in the league.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Sep 2021)

Hard earned three points against a good Leeds team yesterday.
Antonio is a beast!


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> It was a very good game, we had chances to go 4-2 with mo and mane, but hey we top of the league and still the only unbeaten team in the league.



Agree that it was a cracking game, I did like what I saw from both sides.

I think Brentford have surprised everyone to be honest.


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Agree that it was a cracking game, I did like what I saw from both sides.
> 
> I think Brentford have surprised everyone to be honest.


They will, they got the infrastucture right, the team play good football, they have a good manager and that stadium was bouncing yesterday….

side are not going there for an easy 3pts, the last ten minutes they threw everything at liverpool, high balls to the back post, toney in behind, they didnt just sit back and accept their fate


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I think Brentford have surprised everyone to be honest.



The second half of the season will be the proof of that. Their game will have been sussed out, teams will set up to combat what they played against in the first round of matches and they'll need a plan B to compete.

I'm not saying they haven't the nous to realise that, but a few years ago Blackpool didn't.


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Super sunday out on the deck……then the ryder cup later


----------



## mark st1 (26 Sep 2021)

Ole out.


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

mark st1 said:


> Ole out.


They cant afford to do that…..ronaldo fleecing them for big money, so got no more to pay ole off


----------



## shep (26 Sep 2021)

We've only gone and won again, 6 points!

C'mon Wolves. 

Liverpool game was a good one for any neutral fan watching. 
Still top though 👍


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Agree that it was a cracking game, I did like what I saw from both sides.
> 
> I think Brentford have surprised everyone to be honest.


Yes, they certainly surprised Arsenal in the first game of the season. Even though we had a lot of players missing, most people would have still put us down for an easy win. Seeing Brentford doing so well dulls the pain of that loss a little bit!


----------



## PaulB (28 Sep 2021)

My first ever football hero. He was the Mo Salah of his day.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...d-world-cup-winner-and-liverpool-striker-dies






And that leaves just three of the 1966 world cup winning team left.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (28 Sep 2021)

RIP
Guardian photo album here.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Sep 2021)

Hunt came across as a very unassuming man, and of all the 1966 team he was probably the one who did the least media stuff in the years since.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

PaulB said:


> My first ever football hero. He was the Mo Salah of his day.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...d-world-cup-winner-and-liverpool-striker-dies
> 
> ...


I recall him as being more of a poacher.
I was at the match when (to everyones surprise) Shankly Subbed him and he tore his shirt off and threw it down in disgust.

He lived about 4 miles from us and my FiL used to get us tickets in the paddock from Roger.
I met him a couple of times in recent years..... a real nice person.


----------



## jowwy (28 Sep 2021)

Top win for liverpool tonight…….


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

I had us d


jowwy said:


> Top win for liverpool tonight…….


I had us down for a 2:1 win.
Their goalie was unreal........looked like he was on a bung to throw the game.
Curtis Jones was excellent. A shame Harvey Elliot could not have been there


----------



## jowwy (29 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had us d
> 
> I had us down for a 2:1 win.
> Their goalie was unreal........looked like he was on a bung to throw the game.
> Curtis Jones was excellent. A shame Harvey Elliot could not have been there


i agree on the goal keeper, but if harvey was there, then jones wouldn't have played....let shope jones keeps this form going and he doesnt get over used, he is only 20 after all


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Was Utd's 2nd goal offside ??
I didn't watch it but read several pundits claiming it was OS.


----------



## jowwy (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Was Utd's 2nd goal offside ??
> I didn't watch it but read several pundits claiming it was OS.


not as far as i could see....and it was VAR checked


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2021)

How can I sum up the Celtic game last night.

I enjoyed the cycle there and back !


----------



## PaulB (2 Oct 2021)

Steven Gerrard let his player(s), his team and football down on Thursday night. I don't mean the defeat, but in not taking his players off and refusing to play until the racists (virtually every 'fan' in the stadium) were removed. UEFA would have had no choice than to back him, after all, that game should have been played behind closed doors anyway to punish the other team for err.... racist behaviour but they asked if they could allow 10,000 children in who exhibited the same behaviour as the ones who'd got them the punishment in the first place!


----------



## carpiste (2 Oct 2021)

PaulB said:


> Steven Gerrard let his player(s), his team and football down on Thursday night. I don't mean the defeat, but in not taking his players off and refusing to play until the racists (virtually every 'fan' in the stadium) were removed. UEFA would have had no choice than to back him, after all, that game should have been played behind closed doors anyway to punish the other team for err.... racist behaviour but they asked if they could allow 10,000 children in who exhibited the same behaviour as the ones who'd got them the punishment in the first place!


It has to be said that UEFA and FIFA are showing their arses allowing this kind of thing to continue. It is an utter disgrace, and to see kids following their elders in the same way is just sickening. Monkey see, monkey do, springs to mind!
I also believe Gerrard should have acted on behalf of his players, and for football in general. And why didn`t the players, led by their captain, not walk off? 
It seems to me that UEFA are protecting the racists by their ridiculous fines and, so called, punishments. They are a laughing stock.
But, why? I think they allow this to go on to protect their own interests. There must be a reason for their dismal action, or should I say inaction!
They are either all racist, all completely stupid in the belief the public can`t see what is happening, or they are protecting the cash cow that is modern day football!
To see children behaving in this manner is the most concerning thing to me. They are the future of football!


----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2021)

PaulB said:


> Steven Gerrard let his player(s), his team and football down on Thursday night. I don't mean the defeat, but in not taking his players off and refusing to play until the racists (virtually every 'fan' in the stadium) were removed. UEFA would have had no choice than to back him, after all, that game should have been played behind closed doors anyway to punish the other team for err.... racist behaviour but they asked if they could allow 10,000 children in who exhibited the same behaviour as the ones who'd got them the punishment in the first place!


I'm not entirely convinced that is Gerrards decision to take. Yes, it was disgusting but it was an atmosphere sanctioned by UEFA and for me, its akin to victim blaming. I think questions need asked, but its UEFA and the home club that should be answering them.


----------



## PaulB (2 Oct 2021)

Slick said:


> I'm not entirely convinced that is Gerrards decision to take. Yes, it was disgusting but it was an atmosphere sanctioned by UEFA and for me, its akin to victim blaming. I think questions need asked, but its UEFA and the home club that should be answering them.


I think it was. If any player is subjected to abuse, his manager can take his players off the field. And that player was subjected to intense and sustained racist abuse.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Oct 2021)

It's no good Gerrard moaning on about it afterwards.He should have took the players off during the match.
Appealing to UEFA or Fifa is a waste of time because they are so weak.They only let the school kids in to appease Sparta Prague.
If every club took their players off as soon it starts then the organisations might(doubt it!) get the message.


----------



## Stephenite (2 Oct 2021)

Bugger! Missed the FPL deadline again.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Oct 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Bugger! Missed the FPL deadline again.


I had Ronaldo as captain


----------



## carpiste (2 Oct 2021)

PaulB said:


> I think it was. If any player is subjected to abuse, his manager can take his players off the field. And that player was subjected to intense and sustained racist abuse.


It has to be said that the captain, and players have also a responsibility and should be leading the team off the pitch. They are all culpable I think. But that isn`t to blame them for the disgraceful behavior of so called fans ( children)


----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2021)

PaulB said:


> I think it was. If any player is subjected to abuse, his manager can take his players off the field. *And that player was subjected to intense and sustained racist abuse.*


We can agree on that.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

I watched the Utd V Everton game yesterday. A good game for neutrals.
Ronaldo did not look a happy bunny.
I think I would be unhappy if I was only on half a million a week 
Hopefully we can turn Citeh over today but it will not be easy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I watched the Utd V Everton game yesterday. A good game for neutrals.
> Ronaldo did not look a happy bunny.
> I think I would be unhappy if I was only on half a million a week
> Hopefully we can turn Citeh over today but it will not be easy.



A draw will be better still. 😁


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A draw will be better still. 😁


TBH I would take that right now BUT a win would really make me happy.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hopefully we can turn Citeh over today but it will not be easy.



No chance. I'm wearing my lucky socks.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Oct 2021)

Is there nothing worse than your team conceding a goal with the last kick of the match?


----------



## StuAff (3 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Is there nothing worse than your team conceding a goal with the last kick of the match?


Your team going bust?


Meanwhile, yesterday Pompey made sunshine in the foul weather. Eight games (seven league) without a win. Table-topping Sunderland the visitors. Black Cats sent home with wet tails between their legs, 4-0. Hopefully this is how the rest of the campaign goes....


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Is there nothing worse than your team conceding a goal with the last kick of the match?


Never mind, we could be Norwich.


----------



## Slick (3 Oct 2021)

A great win for the Stevie G and the famous today. Well deserved return to the top of the league in time for the winter break is reassuring despite failing to hit top gear just yet. Magic.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2021)

Right old tussle at Anfield .. quite enjoying it


----------



## jowwy (3 Oct 2021)

Brilliant second half…..still only unbeaten team in the league and we played city and chelsea now too


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Oct 2021)

Great from city to come back twice. 

James Milner is a very, very, *very* lucky boy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I would take that right now BUT a win would really make me happy.



Brilliant - there is a God! 😁


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2021)

Brentford next for us after the break - potential banana skin. 😬


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

I thought the Brentford game was great and a great result then I witnessed city/liverpool! As Mr Klopp would say...."wow!"


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

Oh dear, reports are that a Liverpool fan has spat at City back room staff during the game and City believe it is on camera!
I really hope this isn`t true as it will leave such a bad taste in the mouth after such a spectacle.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Oct 2021)

Slick said:


> A great win for the Stevie G and the famous today. Well deserved return to the top of the league in time for the winter break is reassuring despite failing to hit top gear just yet. Magic.




Didn't they only win cos the Hibbies had a man sent off?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (4 Oct 2021)

A poor performance against Spurs yesterday, Tottenham were the deserved winners. Our defence was poor, especially Mings and our midfield was not much better, we simply could not hold on to the ball. Ings and Watkins have yet to gel as a strike partnership. I think mid-table is fair for how we are playing at the moment, if we are no higher come January I can see Smith being given the boot, considering how ambitious our owners are.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Brilliant second half…..still only unbeaten team in the league and we played city and chelsea now too




The Salah goal was one of the best I have seen in the Prem in years, the man is on fire at the moment. 

As a neutral, I would like to see Liverpool win the title, they play entertaining football and don't have a country funding their club.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> don't have a country funding their club.



Which club has a country funding it?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (4 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Which club has a country funding it?



Me being a bit salty  Sheikh Mansour doesn't own UAE but certainly has the wealth of a small county.


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Me being a bit salty  Sheikh Mansour doesn't own UAE but certainly has the wealth of a small county.


his money does come from the sovereign wealth fund.....so you could say its funded by a country


----------



## Lozz360 (4 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Me being a bit salty  Sheikh Mansour doesn't own UAE but certainly has the wealth of a small *county*.


What, such as Rutland?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (4 Oct 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> What, such as Rutland?



Whoops


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Oct 2021)

Liverpool v City - _what _a match! Absolutely abject act of cowardice by the ref though - no wonder Pep went bonkers. I was interested to note that he hadn't reverted to anodyne blandness about refereeing being a hard job and blah de blah in the post-match interview: just said 'he was wrong', as blunt as you like. Salah's goal was - as one of the pundits said - Maradona-esque. Just jaw-dropping. What was that, eighth consecutive match he's scored in? What a player!


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> Liverpool v City - _what _a match! Absolutely abject act of cowardice by the ref though - no wonder Pep went bonkers. I was interested to note that he hadn't reverted to anodyne blandness about refereeing being a hard job and blah de blah in the post-match interview: just said 'he was wrong', as blunt as you like. Salah's goal was - as one of the pundits said - Maradona-esque. Just jaw-dropping. What was that, eighth consecutive match he's scored in? What a player!


what was cowardice from the ref??? the foul was conducted by henderson and not milner, so there was no yellow card required for millie, but may have been a yellow for hendo.....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> what was cowardice from the ref??? the foul was conducted by henderson and not milner, so there was no yellow card required for millie, but may have been a yellow for hendo.....



Lol


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 612102


foul happened before then, so the ball was already dead.........same as when kompany did it too salah on the half way line 2 seasons ago, pickford on VVD last season and walker in the southampton game two weeks ago, pep has a short memory


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> ...there was no yellow card required for millie...



You funny!


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> You funny!


see post above


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Oct 2021)

Morecambe's game with Cambridge United has been postponed due to international call ups.

Blimey.


----------



## Slick (4 Oct 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Didn't they only win cos the Hibbies had a man sent off?


No.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Which club has a country funding it?


I thought most Liverpool fans were Welsh (or Norwegian).


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

Dayvo said:


> I thought most Liverpool fans were Welsh (or Norwegian).


And i thought all clowns had a red noses, green hair and big floppy shoes


----------



## matticus (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> foul happened before then, so the ball was already dead.........same as when kompany did it too salah on the half way line 2 seasons ago, pickford on VVD last season and walker in the southampton game two weeks ago, pep has a short memory


I didn't see this, so I'm probably jumping in (two-footed?), but:
I'm pretty sure you can be carded for foul/dangerous play at any time, ball live or dead. Probably even in the tunnel?

Oboivusly not offences like handball or obstruction!


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> I didn't see this, so I'm probably jumping in (two-footed?), but:
> I'm pretty sure you can be carded for foul/dangerous play at any time, ball live or dead. Probably even in the tunnel?
> 
> Oboivusly not offences like handball or obstruction!


Pickford wasnt when he destroyed VVDs season last year, so why should millie???


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

Well it looks like there are going to be a few football fans having a tissy fit now that Newcastle will be up with the big boys, spending wise 
I for one will welcome the extra competition and hope this big, big old club can succeed after years in the wilderness.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well it looks like there are going to be a few football fans having a tissy fit now that Newcastle will be up with the big boys, spending wise
> I for one will welcome the extra competition and hope this big, big old club can succeed after years in the wilderness.


Ashley has always got an unfair press, in my opinion. He left the club in a stable financial position and refused to bow to the pressure to piss money up the wall in pursuit of success - which can go badly wrong, look at Leeds United and Glasgow Rangers for just two of many examples. 

Good for Newcastle now, but the fans should be aware that money does not guarantee success in football, the right decisions on where and how to spend it is by no means an exact science.


----------



## Stephenite (7 Oct 2021)

Fit and proper persons test?


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Fit and proper persons test?


Well yes, obviously, otherwise the deal wouldn`t have gone ahead!


----------



## Stephenite (7 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well yes, obviously, otherwise the deal wouldn`t have gone ahead!


Sorry, @carpiste it's getting late and I'm tired - I'm posting a link to a Googel link.

Edit: I've removed the pasted link as it appears to contain identifiable info.

Just goggle the cynt yourself and what you think.


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

No need to bother. I`m guessing you are a fan of another club.... no doubt your owners are also squeaky clean!
All I like to consider is that the Premier league grows, that our clubs win more European trophies and that our footballers improbve and one day win a major trophy... even the World cup!
Imagine how our football would be if we were only allowed to have English players, English advertising, English TV, English owners and English managers? The fact we have such diversity in our football makes it so popular home and abroad. Unless, of course, you are Spanish, French or German!


----------



## Stephenite (7 Oct 2021)

@carpiste
I'm a fan of MUFC and of football generally. I wish all the best for NUFC. There's too much money in Premier League and this money is buying influence in government.

Do me a favour, buddy, and delete the quote in your post. It contains a certain amount of identifiable information.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ashley has always got an unfair press, in my opinion. He left the club in a stable financial position and refused to bow to the pressure to piss money up the wall in pursuit of success - which can go badly wrong, look at Leeds United and Glasgow Rangers for just two of many examples.
> 
> Good for Newcastle now, but the fans should be aware that money does not guarantee success in football, the right decisions on where and how to spend it is by no means an exact science.



I respect your opinion, but Ashley isn't popular on Tyneside for a variety of reasons. He pissed plenty of money up the wall during his tenure, despite which the club were relegated twice. And I know that isn't his fault, but his approach to the club has been dreadful.

It will be interesting to see where they go from here. Nowt this season, but maybe the next?


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

I'm a fan of MUFC and of football generally. I wish all the best for NUFC. There's too much money in Premier League and this money is buying influence in government.
Do me a favour said:


> No such thing as too much money in the Premier League and as a Utd fan you should know that. How on Earth would the Glazer family manage to survive on their pittance of a salary without stripping the club of its assets....again
> I just think, from a football point of view, that new money going into NUFC will be a refreshing change/ addition.
> I remember all the fuss Chelsea had when it was taken over by a Russian "oil man" how they went mental when City were taken over by Sheik Mansoor, LCFC by Thai, King power group. It built a huge amount of interest both here and all over the World. The best players and managers came. The football has changed beyond belief and so, politics aside, I really don`t mind the current events.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Oct 2021)

My fear is that inviting the Saudis, the Qataris, etc. into the PL will cause big problems.

On the other hand, my good mate at work, a Tykes fan from East Africa, will be a happy man.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Oct 2021)

Shady money has been in the game for years? Hope this is a boost to the Toon and they are back to 'Shearer days' soon


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2021)

@carpiste 
Who is the 'They' you speak of?

Can't seem to quote your last post for some reason


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2021)

Stephenite said:


> My fear is that inviting the Saudis, the Qataris, etc. into the PL will cause big problems.


How so? Compared to 'inviting' Americans, Russians, Thais? They're hardly being invited, they are paying a shed load of money to buy the clubs (which are businesses), PL is not a private gentleman's club, but another business surely, selling football played in England


----------



## Stephenite (8 Oct 2021)

vickster said:


> How so? Compared to 'inviting' Americans, Russians, Thais? They're hardly being invited, they are paying a shed load of money to buy the clubs (which are businesses), PL is not a private gentleman's club, but another business surely, selling football played in England


Big business certainly does resemble a private gentlemen’s club.

Link to article about private chats between BJ and MBS re purchasing of NUFC
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...fter-lobbying-by-saudi-crown-prince-n3vllf29m

To me, and many others no doubt, being a fan is more than just buying into a franchise. This recent development shows the PL has hit a new low,


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Oct 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Big business certainly does resemble a private gentlemen’s club.
> 
> Link to article about private chats between BJ and MBS re purchasing of NUFC
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...fter-lobbying-by-saudi-crown-prince-n3vllf29m
> ...


Wasn't April this year the all-time low? (Super League)


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Oct 2021)

I came across this on Youtube
The great Jimmy Greaves scoring on his debut for West Ham
Wasn't football great then even though the pitches weren't?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8Csr1W29I&ab_channel=WestHamVideos


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2021)

As usual, nufc.com have a pretty accurate write up of the situation:

The morning after the night before - and as evidence of the celebrations is cleared up, thoughts turn not only to the future, but also the wreckage of the last fourteen years.

For those fans growing up in the Mike Ashley era, a change of ownership represents a genuine new beginning to their supporting career - if all you've ever known is this, then you're entitled to your #cans.

Older generations however can recall one or two previous days that were pivotal; be it the arrival of Sir John Hall or Ashley's takeover in 2007 - the latter event giving rise to optimism that better days lay ahead for this club.

We now know that it didn't; the road to division and indifference littered with unwise appointments, needless court cases, regrettable public statements, and baffling squad recruitment policies.

It's more than the infamous paddling pools and "couldn't get it over the line" transfer windows - it wasn't all about the money, much was spent, plenty wasted. It's the "can't compete, won't compete" mindset that needs to be exorcised - a collective inferiority complex.

The legacy of a businessman who failed to capitalise on a colossal opportunity and harness its commercial potential has been to unify a fractured fan base; united in relief that those red and blue adverts will come crashing down. 

Alongside that though runs optimism over our future prospects and concerns over the new ownership of the club and their suitability for the colossal amount of work required to "build back better". 

Our constant mantra throughout the last 14 years was that our chances of progress were hindered by a failure to bring in football people - or keep any we got. That needs to change, and not just in terms of the first team management.

In terms of the support, many are in the Anybody but Mike club currently; those promised riches from Saudi Arabia almost a side issue to bidding good riddance of the sandshoe salesman and his cronies.

That will recede though as the incomers begin to flex their muscles - and the new era brings challenges for the support. Changing the stadium name for instance and seeing just what the new lot deem to be a practical level of fan consultation and communication. 

Others are more than uncomfortable with the track record of those promising to invest in the club and the region in terms of abhorrent human rights abuses and domestic criminal legislation.

To that - and sports washing accusations - we don't pretend to have the answers, but share those misgivings, regardless of the fact that the occupants of Buckingham Palace and Downing Street seem not to. 

In a perfect world we'd not be owned by Sports Direct or PIF and not be called upon as football fans to make moral judgements, but this seems to be the reality of the Premier League in 2021. 

A change of ownership has come too late for some of those fans who have walked away because of the path that football has taken, not just on Barrack Road.

And while calls for Premier League transparency have receded markedly in NE postcodes, the fan-led review that Nadine Dorres and the DCMS are tasked with remains important - unless we're happy to pull up the drawbridge now apparently sitting at the top table.

Have a ponder about where you'll stand if and when European Super League returns and the NUFC badge appears on the proposals. There will be a cost for what we stand to gain. 

Separation may have been proven to the satisfaction of the football authorities at least in terms of the new owners, but achieving that among the fanbase will be a more elongated process. 

If nothing else though, the reset button has been pressed, something that we privately never thought would happen.

It remains to be seen what lies ahead for this club, but bidding farewell to the days of ticking over is a genuine cause for celebration.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2021)

One day all Premiership clubs will be owned by billionaires - and three of them will get relegated at the end of the season.


----------



## Beebo (8 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I came across this on Youtube
> The great Jimmy Greaves scoring on his debut for West Ham
> Wasn't football great then even though the pitches weren't?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8Csr1W29I&ab_channel=WestHamVideos



That’s not a pitch, it’s just compacted mud. The skill level is top class bearing in mind the weight of the ball and the mud.


----------



## Beebo (8 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> In a perfect world we'd not be owned by Sports Direct or PIF and not be called upon as football fans to make moral judgements, but this seems to be the reality of the Premier League in 2021.


This sentence is very apt. It’s not really the fans fault and can we expect them to choose either way.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2021)

Beebo said:


> This sentence is very apt. It’s not really the fans fault and can we expect them to choose either way.



I suppose it depends on how you run things. Motherwell are fan owned for example.

Regardless of your team, football is what it is and enjoying it for that is all most people can really do.


----------



## srj10 (8 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I came across this on Youtube
> The great Jimmy Greaves scoring on his debut for West Ham
> Wasn't football great then even though the pitches weren't?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8Csr1W29I&ab_channel=WestHamVideos



Recently discovered Big Match Revisited on ITV4, fantastic entertainment, players going at it hammer and tong, no play acting and every bit as skilful as the current lot. Love how at the end of the programme viewers letters are read out with their name and home address, can only imagine what would happen if that was the case nowadays.


----------



## matticus (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Brandane (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Oct 2021)

I say good luck to the Newcastle faithful, they deserve some fun. It'll be a ride for them for sure.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Oct 2021)

Andorra, yawn.


----------



## Beebo (9 Oct 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Andorra, yawn.


Pointless qualifying round but they have to go through the motions. 
A weakened team won 5-0. It tells us nothing.


----------



## Beebo (9 Oct 2021)

Andorra’s stadium has 3300 capacity with a population of 77000. 
if that ratio was followed Wembley would have a capacity of 2.5million.


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I came across this on Youtube
> The great Jimmy Greaves scoring on his debut for West Ham
> Wasn't football great then even though the pitches weren't?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8Csr1W29I&ab_channel=WestHamVideos



I was at that game! As a city fan I can still remember Corrigan kicking out to a west ham player only to turn round and see the ball in the back of his net! He was a numpty at times!
We did go on to win the League cup and cup winners cup that year. And yes, Greavsie was a superstar and one of the best finishers ever!


----------



## Seevio (10 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I came across this on Youtube
> The great Jimmy Greaves scoring on his debut for West Ham
> Wasn't football great then even though the pitches weren't?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8Csr1W29I&ab_channel=WestHamVideos



The still picture in the youtube link looks like Greavsie is doing the Riverdance.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Andorra, yawn.


I had a choice......that or strictly . I watched footy but only cos I hate strictly.


----------



## Slick (10 Oct 2021)

A fantastic win for Scotland yesterday. Yes they made it look difficult, but thats just what they do. Yes sir, I can boogie.


----------



## Slick (10 Oct 2021)

https://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/12430178/scotland-3-2-israel

Love it.


----------



## PaulB (10 Oct 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWA_xPaFteo


What a genuinely decent man this superstar footballer is! A true star in every sense of the word. So humble and just all-round nice!


----------



## Chislenko (13 Oct 2021)

The trophies don't really matter in the long run

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/58903956


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Watford were very poor but imo all 5 of Liverpool's goals were superb.
The pundits were (rightfully) raving about Salah's goal but his pass to Mane was special.


----------



## jowwy (16 Oct 2021)

So united played ronaldo today and they still lost…….i wonder if that will be all over the news like it was when they lost and he was benched


----------



## carpiste (16 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> So united played ronaldo today and they still lost…….i wonder if that will be all over the news like it was when they lost and he was benched


And Lord Rashford was back and scored! Surely the ref was bent! Surely Utd should have had 4 penalties! surely Ollie is close to the end


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (16 Oct 2021)

Villa done a Villa today and threw away a two goal lead with ten minutes to go. I didn't go to the game as I hurt my back and pleased I didn't. Smith made poor substitute decisions which contributed to the loss, but hats off to Wolves they never gave up and got the winner in injury time.

The pressure is starting to grow on Smith, a hundred million from the sale of Grealish, and we are pretty average at present. No improvement by Christmas, and I can see him getting the push.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> So united played ronaldo today and they still lost…….i wonder if that will be all over the news like it was when they lost and he was benched


You are being too harsh......he is only on half a mill per week.
Iistened to the game and Maguire seemed to have a stinker.


----------



## yello (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are being too harsh......he is only on half a mill per week.
> Iistened to the game and Maguire seemed to have a stinker.


He did. Dog poo.

Leicester were well worth the win and raised themselves today. A superb team performance.... been a while!


----------



## jowwy (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are being too harsh......he is only on half a mill per week.
> Iistened to the game and Maguire seemed to have a stinker.


Will watch it at 8:30 as its skysports game of the day


----------



## carpiste (16 Oct 2021)

Just watched the Brentford V Chelsea game. OMG how Brentford didn`t win is beyond me. They were fantastic in both halves apart from the Chelsea goal on the break. Second half Chelsea were saved by Mendy who did a couple of Worldy saves. 
The good thing is they went top above Liverpool


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just watched the Brentford V Chelsea game. OMG how Brentford didn`t win is beyond me. They were fantastic in both halves apart from the Chelsea goal on the break. Second half Chelsea were saved by Mendy who did a couple of Worldy saves.
> The good thing is they went top above Liverpool


Until your last sentence I was agreeing with you. They deserved a draw at the very least.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2021)

Newcastle's first game post-takeover hasn't gone well. I'm surprised that Steve Bruce is still in a job, he seems a nice enough guy but if they hold on to him they'll be the richest club in the Championship at this rate. 

Speaking of which, that's where Killie are in Scotland, and we contrived to concede with the last kick of the game against bottom of the league Dunfermline for a 2 - 2 draw. The football we are playing is painful to watch at times, completely bypassing the midfield to just boot the ball up the park. I was cautiously optimistic about our chances of automatic promotion, but those are fading quite rapidly.


----------



## carpiste (17 Oct 2021)

I`m pretty sure the new Newcastle owners aren`t going to rush things. They need to get to safety this year so I suspect a new manager will be coming soon and probably 4 or 5 players with proven records. Not necessarily top players now, but players who will keep them up.
After that I can see a few better players coming in summer, along with big improvements to the ground, training facilities and of course lots of good stuff for the community.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`m pretty sure the new Newcastle owners aren`t going to rush things. They need to get to safety this year so I suspect a new manager will be coming soon and probably 4 or 5 players with proven records. Not necessarily top players now, but players who will keep them up.
> After that I can see a few better players coming in summer, along with big improvements to the ground, training facilities and of course lots of good stuff for the community.



They can't do much with the stadium, unless the new owners build a new one, which is possible I suppose.


----------



## carpiste (18 Oct 2021)

I`m thinking of giving it a spruce up, more hospitality etc. Man City had a brand new stadium but it was completely changed, for the better. and of course we went from a crumby out of the way training set up to a huge new complex within sight of the ground. The blueprint is there for them to look at I`m sure.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Until your last sentence I was agreeing with you. They deserved a draw at the very least.


It's good to see Brentford playing so well against top sides this season. It makes Arsenal's loss on the first day of the season a bit easier to take!


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Oct 2021)

Leicester's next premier league match is away at Brentford and I fear the worst for the Foxes. Leaving aside the long trip to Spartak Moscow for Wednesday's match  The Foxes are about the worst in the league for defending corners and high balls into the box. After watching Brentford 'almost' dismantle Chelski that seems a favourite strategy of theirs.


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Leicester's next premier league match is away at Brentford and I fear the worst for the Foxes. Leaving aside the long trip to Spartak Moscow for Wednesday's match  The Foxes are about the worst in the league for defending corners and high balls into the box. After watching Brentford 'almost' dismantle Chelski that seems a favourite strategy of theirs.


They did the same against liverpool. High balls to 2/3 players piling in at the back post and pick up the scraps from there


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Oct 2021)

It certainly unsettled Chelski, pretty it isn't but they need to play to their strengths to consolidate their 1st season in this league.


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> It certainly unsettled Chelski, pretty it isn't but they need to play to their strengths to consolidate their 1st season in this league.


chelsea were lucky to get away with a win...mendy earned his keep in that game


----------



## Chislenko (18 Oct 2021)

The second Welsh footballer to be diagnosed with cancer in a week.

Beggars belief in lads so young..

https://www.faw.cymru/en/news/statement-dan-barden/


----------



## Beebo (18 Oct 2021)

Hope the England fans are proud of themselves. 
A one match crowd ban following the Euro finals crowd invasion disaster.


----------



## carpiste (18 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> It certainly unsettled Chelski, pretty it isn't but they need to play to their strengths to consolidate their 1st season in this league.


It`s a lot prettier than watching Burnley!


----------



## PaulB (19 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`s a lot prettier than watching Burnley!


Burnley are an embarrassment to the Premier league. The sooner they're out, the better the Premier league will be.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Oct 2021)

PaulB said:


> Burnley are an embarrassment to the Premier league. The sooner they're out, the better the Premier league will be.



I would like to try and understand your very strong views on Burnley in the Premier league.
I am a Leicester City supporter so no 'axe to grind'
I accept they play a 'robust' style of football but as I said earlier re Brentford, teams have to play to their strengths.
Of all the teams in the Premiership (including Leicester) I believe Burnley have the most 'honest' players. By this I mean less 'divers' plus less grown men who fall to the ground and roll about as if shot by a sniper in the stands. This emanates from Sean Dyche of course. This probably accounts for the following statistic:-
Since VAR was introduced Man Untd have been awarded a penalty 1 every 2.9 games. Burnley have been given 4 in 64 matches and are right near the bottom of the penalties awarded count.
The 'makeup' of Burnley's squad for 2021 is 'enlightening' 😊
Players eligible for countries:-
England = 17
Scotland/Wales/Ireland = 5
Overseas = 5
Personally I feel for the good of the national team all teams should have a limit on 'overseas' players.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I believe Burnley have the most 'honest' players. By this I mean less 'divers' plus less grown men who fall to the ground and roll about as if shot by a sniper in the stands.



Haha - this made me laugh, having watched them at the Etihad on Saturday doing precisely this. The only difference is that Burnley do it to waste time rather than gain penalties. 

On English and the national team, it's notable that the English team is currently in it's richest vein of form of all time, reaching WC semi then Euros final in successive tournaments. 

But I do agree that there's nothing wrong with Burnley's approach to the game. Play to your strengths.


----------



## matticus (19 Oct 2021)

Did anyone get all the Premiership questions right in University Challenge last night?
(I got exactly one.)


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> They need to get to safety this year so I suspect a new manager will be coming soon and probably 4 or 5 players with proven records.



I think there is a good argument for saying Newcastle need 11 new players.

They were out played in every position by a Tottenham team still not firing on all cylinders.

There's a limit to what the new owners can achieve in January, and who knows in what dire straits Newcastle will be in by then?

It would be wise to factor in a season in the lower division as part of the grand rebuilding plan.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Haha - this made me laugh, having watched them at the Etihad on Saturday doing precisely this. The only difference is that Burnley do it to waste time rather than gain penalties.
> 
> On English and the national team, it's notable that the English team is currently in it's richest vein of form of all time, reaching WC semi then Euros final in successive tournaments.
> 
> But I do agree that there's nothing wrong with Burnley's approach to the game. Play to your strengths.



Well, I guess you are a Manchester City fan but that wouldn't be a factor in what your saying would it ? 
As for the England team being currently in " it's richest vein of form of all time " You are obviously too young to remember England won the World Cup in 1966. Incidentally there were virtually no overseas players in english football until the EU vote in1978.


----------



## Chislenko (19 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Well, I guess you are a Manchester City fan but that wouldn't be a factor in what your saying would it ?
> As for the England team being currently in " it's richest vein of form of all time " You are obviously too young to remember England won the World Cup in 1966.



Yeah but one goal has now been proved didn't cross the line and as "some people are on the pitch" the referee should have stopped the game thus ruling out the fourth goal.

So in reality it should have been a 2-2 draw 😉


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Well, I guess you are a Manchester City fan but that wouldn't be a factor in what your saying would it ?



Of course not. We are totally impartial when it comes to judging the diving, cheating, talentless whingers who play against us



Scaleyback said:


> Incidentally there were virtually no overseas players in english football until the EU vote in1978.



The vote was in 1975, after we joined in 1973. I do remember failing to qualify in 1978, so not sure how that demonstrates the malign influence of foreign players on the national team.

No England team ever, including the 1966 team, reached two consecutive tournament semifinals, let alone a final and a semi.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (19 Oct 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Yeah but one goal has now been proved didn't cross the line and as "some people are on the pitch" the referee should have stopped the game thus ruling out the fourth goal.
> 
> So in reality it should have been a 2-2 draw 😉



Not only has it been proven that Hurst's goal went over the line, but Wolfang Weber's equaliser (2-2) should have been disallowed for obstruction of the keeper AND offside. The game should never have gone to extra time.


----------



## PaulB (19 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I would like to try and understand your very strong views on Burnley in the Premier league.
> I am a Leicester City supporter so no 'axe to grind'
> I accept they play a 'robust' style of football but as I said earlier re Brentford, teams have to play to their strengths.
> Of all the teams in the Premiership (including Leicester) I believe Burnley have the most 'honest' players. By this I mean less 'divers' plus less grown men who fall to the ground and roll about as if shot by a sniper in the stands. This emanates from Sean Dyche of course. This probably accounts for the following statistic:-
> ...


'Honest'? That made me laugh. How many Burnley players play for England if that's what's good about them? The problem is nothing to do with 'robust' football, they are a dirty team yet the majority of their fans can't describe Leeds United as Leeds United. They refer to them as 'dirty' Leeds yet can't see the irony in their description.

Every time the team I support play them, we have the pathetic sight of seeing them waste time from the fifth minute onwards, even when they're behind. They've accepted they're going to get beat so let's go for the next best thing; keep the defeat as low as we can, and maim some of their players while we're at it, seeming to be their policy.

The other problem they have is their fans. They have one song essentially basically that's the one they have about Blackburn Rovers, there being nothing else on their agenda. Or then they'll sing about how poverty stricken the backgrounds of the fans of the team they're playing must be, again, missing the irony entirely.

No, they add nothing to the entertainment or excitement of Premiership football and quite frankly, don't deserve to be there and thankfully, after this season's over, they won't be.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Of course not. We are totally impartial when it comes to judging the diving, cheating, talentless whingers who play against us
> 
> The vote was in 1975, after we joined in 1973. I do remember failing to qualify in 1978, so not sure how that demonstrates the malign influence of foreign players on the national team.
> 
> ...


So a losing final + a losing semi-final is superior to a winning final. Lets agree to disagree.


----------



## carpiste (19 Oct 2021)

Surprisingly easy win for City in Brugge.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

Atletico vs LFC was a good/interesting game.
At 15 minutes it looked all too easy and Atletico seemed feeble........then they got it together and it turned into a real game with lots of twists and turns.
The return leg should be good.


----------



## carpiste (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Atletico vs LFC was a good/*interesting game*.
> At 15 minutes it looked all too easy and Atletico seemed feeble........then they got it together and it turned into a real game with lots of twists and turns.
> The return leg should be good.


It`ll be interesting if Atletico can keep 11 men on the pitch!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`ll be interesting if Atletico can keep 11 men on the pitch!


Wasn't that a stupid red to get. One of the best in the world and has a rush of blood like that.


----------



## carpiste (20 Oct 2021)

Steve Bruce has left Newcastle "by mutual consent"
And so the rebuild begins I think.


----------



## PaulB (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Steve Bruce has left Newcastle "by mutual consent"
> And so the rebuild begins I think.


Otherwise he'd beheading home, probably.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Steve Bruce has left Newcastle "by mutual consent"
> And so the rebuild begins I think.


Yeah.....had to happen.
Wonder if they will go for Rafa ?


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Oct 2021)

In my opinion a throughly decent bloke who has been vilified by a section of the 'Toon' fans when he was 'hamstrung' by lack of funds for recruitment and lack of interest by the owner, who had wanted rid for many years. The current team is still the core of the championship winning team from 2017 and yet Bruce has managed to keep them a mid table team. I think many 'Toon' fans thought Benitz was going to lead them to the promised land  Rafa knew the score, he got out when he could.

P.S
{Quote}
Newcastle forward Allan Saint-Maximin, who joined the Magpies in August 2019, is one of the side's key players and he said it had been an "honour and a privilege" to have Bruce as his coach.

"You are, without a doubt, one of the most gentle people that I have ever met in the world of football," wrote Saint-Maximin on social media.

"You have been a man of your word, a caring man and a fair man who never hesitated to protect us. I will never forget how you treated me, for that I will be forever grateful."
{Unquote}


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Oct 2021)

Mick McCarthy will soon be available.


----------



## srj10 (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Steve Bruce has left Newcastle "by mutual consent"
> And so the rebuild begins I think.


8 million pound payoff apparently, not bad for a couple of seasons work.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2021)

srj10 said:


> 8 million pound payoff apparently, not bad for a couple of seasons work.


A nice payout for being crap. Him and Allardyce have made many millions from frequently being sacked.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> A nice payout for being crap. Him and Allardyce have made many millions from frequently being sacked.


Add Moanio to the list.


----------



## Scaleyback (21 Oct 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> A nice payout for being crap. Him and Allardyce have made many millions from frequently being sacked.



Since 2000 Steve Bruce has a better win percentage at Newcastle than:-
Kevin Keegan 21 games
Joe kinnear 18 games
Alan Shearer 8 games
John Carver 20 games
Steve McClaren 22 games

Steve Bruce was manager for 97 games !


----------



## yello (21 Oct 2021)

srj10 said:


> 8 million pound payoff apparently, not bad for a couple of seasons work.


And he apparently says he may never work again. Reads to me like he doesn't need to.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2021)

yello said:


> And he apparently says he may never work again. Reads to me like he doesn't need to.


None of them really need to with the pay offs that they get. But football is their life, it's in their blood. No amount of money will keep them away.


----------



## yello (21 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> football is their life, it's in their blood. No amount of money will keep them away.


Yes, I know and appreciate that. I was kind of being ironic.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Since 2000 Steve Bruce has a better win percentage at Newcastle than:-
> Kevin Keegan 21 games
> Joe kinnear 18 gamesat only sold
> Alan Shearer 8 games
> ...


They weren't that good either! Trouble is, Newcastle because they're a 'big club' aren't a successful club. They haven't won anything in many decades. Their new owners will try and buy 'great players', but at best for a 'big club' that only sold for 300 and odd million expectations will be higher than achievements...as usual.


----------



## Scaleyback (21 Oct 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They weren't that good either! Trouble is, Newcastle because they're a 'big club' aren't a successful club. They haven't won anything in many decades. Their new owners will try and buy 'great players', but at best for a 'big club' that only sold for 300 and odd million expectations will be higher than achievements...as usual.



I think with the new owners Newcastle will benefit enormously in the long term ! Maybe they can become one of the 'big six' ? I think it will be tough because top players have shown a reluctance to move to the northeast 

Excuse me if I refer to 'my club' Leicester city, I think they have proven that with the right owners and good 'husbandry, success can be achieved. Leicester are quite a 'small club' compared to Newcastle. As I moved from Leicestershire to North Yorkshire some years ago and my wife is from Whitley Bay I regard Newcastle as my 2nd team so I would like them to succeed.


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I think with the new owners Newcastle will benefit enormously in the long term ! *Maybe they can become one of the 'big six' ?* I think it will be tough because top players have shown a reluctance to move to the northeast


If Newcastle get into the top six and Utd, Spuds or the Arse drop down a bit then it`ll be a big 8!
It used to be top 3 or big 3 then Liverpool dropped and it became big 4.... then Arsenal, Spuds and Utd regularly went below the top 4 so it became the big 6!
City, Chelsea, Newcastle, Leicester, Liverpool, Utd..... something has to give 😄


----------



## Scaleyback (21 Oct 2021)

Unfortunately, I think Leicester city may struggle to maintain a top 6 place. I am a realistic supporter but we have probably punched above our weight the last couple of years.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Oct 2021)

But can they do it on a Thursday night in Bodø?

No. 

Bodø/Glimt 6 - 1 Roma


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2021)

yello said:


> And he apparently says he may never work again. Reads to me like he doesn't need to.


He’s 60 years old. Which surprised me. 
So retirement isn’t that odd, he’ll probably do some punditry.


----------



## yello (22 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Unfortunately, I think Leicester city may struggle to maintain a top 6 place. I am a realistic supporter but we have probably punched above our weight the last couple of years.


I'm inclined to agree, sadly. Leicester (no small club by any stretch of the imagination) can't keep up with the spend/squads of the 'big clubs' They'll struggle to hang on to their best players (Tiellemens, Soyuncu and Ricardo all have contracts up in 2023, and I reckon certainly the former will go) so they really are reliant on finding nrew talent. That said, Daka looks the business!


----------



## Scaleyback (22 Oct 2021)

yello said:


> I'm inclined to agree, sadly. Leicester (no small club by any stretch of the imagination) can't keep up with the spend/squads of the 'big clubs' They'll struggle to hang on to their best players (Tiellemens, Soyuncu and Ricardo all have contracts up in 2023, and I reckon certainly the former will go) so they really are reliant on finding nrew talent. That said, Daka looks the business!



Yes, currently the stadium max is 32,000, paltry by 'big club' standards. Planning permission is in to increase that to 40.000. Where the Foxes really
cannot compete is the revenue generated in sponsorship etc. They are big in Thailand of course  They pay what you and I would think are big salarys. Vardy is reputed to be on £160,000 but of course that is relatively 'small beer' compared to the BIG clubs.


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2021)

Will Farke last the weekend at norwich????


----------



## Scaleyback (23 Oct 2021)

Steve Bruce is available ?


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Steve Bruce is available ?


Think hes retiring on his 8m payoff……….


----------



## Scaleyback (23 Oct 2021)

He did say "I have learned never to say never"


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Think hes retiring on his 8m payoff……….


Anyway jowwy........what will the score be tomorrow.
Always a difficult game to predict.
I will put my head on the block and go 2:1 to lfc.


----------



## Scaleyback (23 Oct 2021)

Can a neutral play ?  draw 2 - 2


----------



## Dayvo (23 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Steve Bruce is available ?


As an ex player he’d probably be very well received.
Of course, the Norwich owners will have to spend some big money in getting half a dozen decent players to the club.


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2021)

Norwich team bus seen outside Asda,kit man buying 7up pop.


----------



## Spartak (23 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Will Farke last the weekend at norwich????



Difficult decision to make he's done brilliantly getting the Canaries out of the Championship but doesn't seem able to build a Premier League team.
I'm a Canary and have always questioned his signings when we've been promoted he never seems to buy Premier quality players and subsequently we struggle. 
So does he get the sack or do we just get used to being a yo-yo club...?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Oct 2021)

Where did that Watford result come from? Astonishing, given they shipped 5 against Liverpool last week, now the late late show banging 5 in away at Everton who are no pushover. Really remarkable from Ranieri. Come on you 'orns!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (23 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Steve Bruce is available ?



Dean Smith may be available after Christmas if we continue the way were playing


----------



## Chislenko (23 Oct 2021)

Spare a thought for Dumbarton today, 2-1 down, three sent off so playing with just 8 players, equalise in the 94th minute only for Airdrie to go up the other end and score a winner in the 96th minute!


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2021)

Spartak said:


> Difficult decision to make he's done brilliantly getting the Canaries out of the Championship but doesn't seem able to build a Premier League team.
> I'm a Canary and have always questioned his signings when we've been promoted he never seems to buy Premier quality players and subsequently we struggle.
> So does he get the sack or do we just get used to being a yo-yo club...?


In the premier league only 2pts from the last 57 available to you, is that good enough???


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway jowwy........what will the score be tomorrow.
> Always a difficult game to predict.
> I will put my head on the block and go 2:1 to lfc.





Scaleyback said:


> Can a neutral play ?  draw 2 - 2


Liverpool 3-1…….


----------



## Spartak (23 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> In the premier league only 2pts from the last 57 available to you, is that good enough???



Ummm.... NO


----------



## Beebo (23 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Dean Smith may be available after Christmas if we continue the way were playing


Is Dean Smith any better than Delia Smith?


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2021)

@spart


Spartak said:


> Ummm.... NO


i hear delia is running around carrow road shouting “ where the farke is he, come on lets be having you”


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (24 Oct 2021)

Beebo said:


> Is Dean Smith any better than Delia Smith?



That I'm not sure 

Tactically he can be naive, and his use of substitutes leaves many Villa fans scratching their heads at times.

Playing two up front doesn't appear to be working, and three at the back allowed Arsenal to run riot over us. The first half performance was dire.

Neverless he has three new players in, who need to gel and I feel it may need more time and then we will click, but as I said earlier in the thread, time may be running out for him, our owners are ambitious and if we are around the relegation zone come Christmas they may want a different manager in charge.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Can a neutral play ?  draw 2 - 2



Well, my prediction didn't have legs did it ? 3 - 0 after 39 mins.


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2021)

Could it be oles last 45mins at old trafford????


----------



## StuAff (24 Oct 2021)

Mo just got number five. I think the Glazer fingers might be twitching on that ejector seat button…


----------



## Beebo (24 Oct 2021)

Car crash stuff. 
he can’t survive this.


----------



## StuAff (24 Oct 2021)

Comment from a reader on the Guardian live match blog: “A horror film a bit early for Halloween: When Harry Met Salah.”


----------



## Beebo (24 Oct 2021)

Now down to 10 men.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Oct 2021)

I saw it coming. Scholesy saw it coming. That’s why I captained chicken tikka Mo Salah in the Fantasy.


----------



## carpiste (24 Oct 2021)

Lucky for them Liverpool took their foot off the pedal the last 25 minutes! 
That is what can only be described as a spanking!


----------



## StuAff (24 Oct 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/profanityswan/status/1452325249735958537?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1452325249735958537%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theguardian.com%2Ffootball%2Flive%2F2021%2Foct%2F24%2Fmanchester-united-v-liverpool-premier-league-live


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Oct 2021)

United supporter on Radio 5 live '606' phone in is calling for Ole's sacking and he wants Steve Bruce.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Oct 2021)

Ha! ha! Loads of plastic Mancs in a pub i've just passed looking slightly dejected to say the least!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (24 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> United supporter on Radio 5 live '606' phone in is calling for Ole's sacking and he wants Steve Bruce.




I bet it was a Man City fan on the wind up


----------



## carpiste (24 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> United supporter on Radio 5 live '606' phone in is calling for Ole's sacking and he wants Steve Bruce.


To be fair he probably couldn`t do worse!


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> United supporter on Radio 5 live '606' phone in is calling for Ole's sacking and he wants Steve Bruce.


I think ole should be given another 500m to spend and a 10yr contract…………yes, he has spent a bucket load of cash and the club have gone backwards.

gary neville keeps saying they finished 2nd last season, only 5pts in front of liverpool who had horrendous injuries throughout the season and still finished 3rd……ole brings in sancho, varane, ronaldo and gets absolutely mullered at home. As much as neville wont say it, ronaldos work ethic on the pitch is shocking.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2021)

Not only 5-0
but 7 cards - 1 red
and one player carried off due to a bad/clumsy tackle

looks like a total lack of discipline - which comes down to team moral and that is down to the management

Liverpool were held back in the 2nd half which could show that the manager 'had a word' and pulled them up a bit

but I have also seen that Klopp told the team that this is about winning not humiliating - so the plan sounds like it was to hold them back and dominate but not go for a silly score

Who knows??

apparently Man U have Spurs next and Man City pretty soon
They could sink badly the next week or so if someone doesn;t pull them together

Still - funny as Hell


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Oct 2021)

It's 10 years almost to the day since City beat United 6-1 at OT on their way to winning the title.

Just saying...


----------



## HMS_Dave (24 Oct 2021)

The whole point of Ole IMO was a ploy by the Glazers to settle the fans knowing he is a club legend at a point of internal turmoil after the Mourinho era didn't go as hoped and the fans were getting noisy. Hiring Ole worked to an extent but i rather suspect the club is heading for full fat meltdown.


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> The whole point of Ole IMO was a ploy by the Glazers to settle the fans knowing he is a club legend at a point of internal turmoil after the Mourinho era didn't go as hoped and the fans were getting noisy. Hiring Ole worked to an extent but i rather suspect the club is heading for full fat meltdown.


I hope so…….


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2021)

God, United are so laughably bad these days and their league position papers over just what a shambles they've been for years. It's wonderful seeing bacon face in the stands with a mardy on. Ever since he said "not in my lifetime", and that arrogant banner that the rags put up counting the years since a City title, I've been relishing seeing seasons like this. And now they just keep coming, year after year while the "noisy neighbours" get to see sublime football. It's perfect karma.

Cheers Liverpool, I'd rather you hadn't picked up another 3 points, but that was fun anyway.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Oct 2021)

.........And in other news today,in the London derby West Ham beat Tottenham 1-0 to go up to fourth in the Epl.


----------



## carpiste (24 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> .........And in other news today,in the London derby West Ham beat Tottenham 1-0 to go up to fourth in the Epl.


Which means, after todays results and utd leaving the top 6, both Spuds and Hammers become part of the big 8


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Which means, after todays results and utd leaving the top 6, both Spuds and Hammers become part of the big 8


Its now a big 3 and then the others im afraid……..


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> .........And in other news today,in the London derby West Ham beat Tottenham 1-0 to go up to fourth in the Epl.


Good win that.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2021)

I have a serious question.
I am a lifelong lfc supporter.
My mate is a lifelong Utd fan.
He came our house yesterday to watch the game.
Question is.........how can I remove tear stains off the chair (after its dried out) ?


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have a serious question.
> I am a lifelong lfc supporter.
> My mate is a lifelong Utd fan.
> He came our house yesterday to watch the game.
> Question is.........how can I remove tear stains off the chair (after its dried out) ?


leave them there and show him every time he comes over lol


----------



## yello (25 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> .........And in other news today,in the London derby West Ham beat Tottenham 1-0 to go up to fourth in the Epl.



and Leicester hung in there against an energetic, well organised and arguably unlucky Brentford. They (Brentford) worked hard, gave it everything and had they only taken their chances... quality was perhaps the difference. You can't argue with some finishes.


----------



## PaulB (25 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It's 10 years almost to the day since City beat United 6-1 at OT on their way to winning the title.
> 
> Just saying...


A Manchester City fan asked me in all seriousness should he take his son to that game. He said if he took his impressionable 8 year-old to that match - being so big - he'd be compelled to support City the rest of his life and as my mate said, that had been the bane of his life as they were always in United's shadow! I think he's glad he took him to that game now and so's the kid!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Its now a big 3 and then the others im afraid……..


I'd agree with that. Being a hammer i'm over the moon at how well we are doing this season but i'm also a realist in knowing that Chelsea,Liverpool and City are miles ahead of the rest.


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'd agree with that. Being a hammer i'm over the moon at how well we are doing this season but i'm also a realist in knowing that Chelsea,Liverpool and City are miles ahead of the rest.


you need to find a way of keeping antonio fit or getting a striker that helps when hes not scoring......not many strikers out there though to be fair


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Oct 2021)

yello said:


> and Leicester hung in there against an energetic, well organised and arguably unlucky Brentford. They (Brentford) worked hard, gave it everything and had they only taken their chances... quality was perhaps the difference. You can't argue with some finishes.



Yes, as I suggested earlier in this thread Brentford were a 'handful'. According to Thomas Frank, Brentford 'hammered' the Foxes in the 1st half ? I would imagine Leicester's long journey to Moscow and back in midweek didn't help their cause ? I think Brentford play a similar game to Burnley with many high balls into the box. Leicester don't defend these very well. However, well done to Leicester for 'hanging in there' and two moments of quality were all the Foxes needed fortunately.


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2021)

Personally I'd prosecute the twat who made the complaint for wasting police time. Back in the day they'd have told him/her to F off.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ion-over-crystal-palace-fans-newcastle-banner


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Oct 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Personally I'd prosecute the twat who made the complaint for wasting police time. Back in the day they'd have told him/her to F off.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ion-over-crystal-palace-fans-newcastle-banner



I wholeheartdley agree. However, the Police seem to fixate on anything that draws the attention of the media.  Try and get their attention when some scumbag has broken into your garage and stolen a bike.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> you need to find a way of keeping antonio fit or getting a striker that helps when hes not scoring......not many strikers out there though to be fair



When Antonio is unavailable, West Ham play a different system, with 3 up front. Antonio is quite a unique player and it is difficult (and expensive) to get a similar player. It is one of the few things that makes Moyes change the system (other than injuries), the one thing he swaps regurlarly is Benrahma and Fornels playing centrally or on the left depending on the opposition. I think he got it wrong on Sunday, Benrahma played in the centre and did not seem to really create much, but he did do his defensive duties, so an improvement on last season. But a win is a win.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2021)

I first walked into Upton Park in 1962 and have followed the Hammers ever since. I have never before seen a West Ham team like this one and it is all down to Moyes, he has transformed the culture at the club.

West Ham have had some great players over the years, but prior to this we mostly tended to look like a Ferrari towing a caravan. Pretty to look at but not fast enough for lane three.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Oct 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I first walked into Upton Park in 1962 and have followed the Hammers ever since. I have never before seen a West Ham team like this one and it is all down to Moyes, he has transformed the culture at the club.
> 
> West Ham have had some great players over the years, but prior to this we mostly tended to look like a Ferrari towing a caravan. Pretty to look at but not fast enough for lane three.



One year before me @Smokin Joe.
You can change your wife,job and car but you can't change your team....... unless your a 'plastic'


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Oct 2021)

Our last home match I went to before the pandemic was against the Hammers, which went well for us. Here's convivially hoping you get battered tomorrow!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Oct 2021)

City will be favourites if they put out a strong team on Wednesday.
Saying that with their squad even a weakened team will still be very good


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> City will be favourites if they put out a strong team on Wednesday.
> Saying that with their squad even a weakened team will still be very good


I'm not too bothered about this one. We're fourth in the league, three points away from the knockout stage of the Europa League (Possibly even one if other results pan out for us) and with the FA Cup rounds to start after Christmas. Even the biggest clubs can't go for everything and there's no chance of anyone else being able to do it.


----------



## carpiste (25 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> you need to find a way of keeping antonio fit or getting a striker that helps when hes not scoring......not many strikers out there though to be fair


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2021)

Most successful EPL club this millenium (Chelsea FC) - with MUFC in the doldrums we should stay there for quite some time. 

https://futaa.com/article/226125/top-six-premier-league-clubs-major-trophies-won-since-2000


----------



## jowwy (26 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Most successful EPL club this millenium (Chelsea FC) - with MUFC in the doldrums we should stay there for quite some time.
> 
> https://futaa.com/article/226125/top-six-premier-league-clubs-major-trophies-won-since-2000


So leicester have more trophies than spurs, so why they not there instead of them???


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2021)

Indeed, Leicester won the FA cup and premier league, surely that trumps Spurs Carling Cup (whenever that was )


----------



## StuAff (26 Oct 2021)

As I have pointed out before, Pompey have more recent trophies than Spurs


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

I see Walter Smith has passed away at the age of 73


----------



## jowwy (26 Oct 2021)

vickster said:


> Indeed, Leicester won the FA cup and premier league, surely that trumps Spurs Carling Cup (whenever that was )





StuAff said:


> As I have pointed out before, Pompey have more recent trophies than Spurs


i believe the spurs trophy was the carling cup in around 2007/8 season under Ramos..........and pompey won the fa cup in 2009/10 season


----------



## StuAff (26 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> i believe the spurs trophy was the carling cup in around 2007/8 season under Ramos..........and pompey won the fa cup in 2009/10 season


Also League Two and the EFL Trophy…Spurs aren't even eligble for those


----------



## Slick (26 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Walter Smith has passed away at the age of 73


He had been ill for some time although apparently he was getting better.

A club legend who will never be forgotten.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> So leicester have more trophies than spurs, so why they not there instead of them???



I wondered that then I read the article more carefully and it is about the 'traditional' top six (second para').

Most important thing is that Chelsea FC are out in front.


----------



## jowwy (26 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wondered that then I read the article more carefully and it is about the 'traditional' top six (second para').
> 
> Most important thing is that Chelsea FC are out in front.


That used to be the traditional top 4 until arsenal lost that status to man city, so they then added spurs to make a top 6, although spurs have won diddly squat……how did that happen hey.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> That used to be the traditional top 4 until arsenal lost that status to man city, so they then added spurs to make a top 6, although spurs have won diddly squat……how did that happen hey.


Wait for Newcastle to spend big. It will be the big 7. 
there are only so many trophies to win and European places to qualify for.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

Beebo said:


> Wait for Newcastle to spend big. It will be the big 7.
> there are only so many trophies to win and European places to qualify for.


True, but i honestly think newcastle will struggle to attract the big players for a few years yet


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> True, but i honestly think newcastle will struggle to attract the big players for a few years yet



I don't. I expect to see a fair amount of spending in January, and assuming they stay up massive investment over the summer. 

There's this weird, largely media fuelled, perception that Newcastle is some sort of backwater. It isn't.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I don't. I expect to see a fair amount of spending in January, and assuming they stay up massive investment over the summer.
> 
> There's this weird, largely media fuelled, perception that Newcastle is some sort of backwater. It isn't.


its not about it being some backwater.......its just they have always struggled to build a team and attract the big stars. How will they invest with no big sponsorship deals to boost their income, they cant raise ticket or season ticket prices as the fans will want to know why with such rich owners..

so how are they going to fund it without flouting FFP rules???


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> so how are they going to fund it without flouting FFP rules???



You make it sound as though FFP rules are an anticompetitive attempt to protect a cartel of currently successful clubs!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> its not about it being some backwater.......its just they have always struggled to build a team and attract the big stars. How will they invest with no big sponsorship deals to boost their income, they cant raise ticket or season ticket prices as the fans will want to know why with such rich owners..
> 
> so how are they going to fund it without flouting FFP rules???



I agree they've struggled to build a team, but recently that's been down to chronic under-investment by Ashley.

As for 'big stars', have a look at the history of the club; again pre-Ashley they never struggled.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I agree they've struggled to build a team, but recently that's been down to chronic under-investment by Ashley.
> 
> As for 'big stars', have a look at the history of the club; again pre-Ashley they never struggled.


they have had the odd star signing aspirilla, ginola, barnes, keegan......but hardly enough to force a long standing challenge at the top of the premier league...i mean when was the last time a trophy was put in the cabinet??? and do you really want players coming just for the payday, like ronaldo, zlatan, sanchez at UTD, or do you want long term stability with a team built over many years???

i guess time will tell, but i think the chronic under investment you talk about isn't what you think.....Mike Ashley spent millions at newcastle, just not the amount of millions the fans wanted.......


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> they have had the odd star signing aspirilla, ginola, barnes, keegan......but hardly enough to force a long standing challenge at the top of the premier league...i mean when was the last time a trophy was put in the cabinet??? and do you really want players coming just for the payday, like ronaldo, zlatan, sanchez at UTD, or do you want long term stability with a team built over many years???
> 
> i guess time will tell, but i think the chronic under investment you talk about isn't what you think.....Mike Ashley spent millions at newcastle, just not the amount of millions the fans wanted.......



Ashley ran the club as a business, which is fair enough. But his stated aim was to make money out of player sales, which is what hacked the fans off so much.

He spent very little, comparative to sides with loftier ambitions.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Ashley ran the club as a business, which is fair enough. But his stated aim was to make money out of player sales, which is what hacked the fans off so much.
> 
> He spent very little, comparative to sides with loftier ambitions.


he spent 40m on jeolinton, what do you expect??? i mean come on, what players have you sold that have made money?? have you looked at the spend v Sales....its hardly bank breaking income, he has spent a lot more than he's made in player sales

21/22 - Spent £26m
Sold £0m

20/21 - Spent £34m
Sold £0m

19/20 - Spent £65m
Sold £34m

18/19 - Spent £53m
Sold £ 46m

17/18 = Spent £41m
Sold £14m

so in the past five seasons alone Mike Ashley made £84m in player sales and Spent £219m.........so how does that meet the making money from player sales as you stated above??

source : https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/newcastle-united/alletransfers/verein/762


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> he spent 40m on jeolinton, what do you expect??? i mean come on, what players have you sold that have made money?? have you looked at the spend v Sales....its hardly bank breaking income, he has spent a lot more than he's made in player sales
> 
> 21/22 - Spent £26m
> Sold £0m
> ...



Joelinton is, frankly, shite, so for that money the Toon faithful would want a decent player I expect.

Ashley got a lot more out of the club than he put in.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Joelinton is, frankly, shite, so for that money the Toon faithful would want a decent player I expect.
> 
> Ashley got a lot more out of the club than he put in.


but you got no hard facts to prove that, your just a fan wanting more....and throwing out media sound bites

and all us fans are the same, i mean as far as player purchases go, liverpool have hardly broke the bank for the last few seasons. Yes we have an awesome manager who has built a team, but its taken 5yrs with some bumps in the road along the way...but our owners hardly spend any of their own cash, as they want the club to be self funding, with player sales being part of that plan.....for me, that's how clubs should be run


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

I see Man utd have tried to get Steve Bruce.
The club said "he might be old but he has to be better than Harry Maguire"


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2021)

When talk of great goalscorers comes up. I rarely see the name of Clarence Seedorf. Master of the long range smash..


View: https://youtu.be/BxYM7hvIebg


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> When talk of great goalscorers comes up. I rarely see the name of Clarence Seedorf. Master of the long range smash..
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BxYM7hvIebg



He was an outstanding player - most of those goals were outrageous. 

My favourite Dutch player.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> .for me, that's how clubs should be run



Funny from a Liverpool fan.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/football/2006/dec/13/sport.comment2


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Funny from a Liverpool fan.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/football/2006/dec/13/sport.comment2


whats funny about it?? you linked to a story thats 14yrs old and they don't own our club.....and i stand by my opinion, that clubs should be run as a business and not funded by sugar daddies


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> but you got no hard facts to prove that, your just a fan wanting more....and throwing out media sound bites
> 
> and all us fans are the same, i mean as far as player purchases go, liverpool have hardly broke the bank for the last few seasons. Yes we have an awesome manager who has built a team, but its taken 5yrs with some bumps in the road along the way...but our owners hardly spend any of their own cash, as they want the club to be self funding, with player sales being part of that plan.....for me, that's how clubs should be run



Dude. I'm a Kilmarnock fan/supporter/whatever you want to call it. I have a season ticket despite living miles away.

Ashley had barely invested anything in Newcastle, which I know because I live here.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Dude. I'm a Kilmarnock fan/supporter/whatever you want to call it. I have a season ticket despite living miles away.
> 
> Ashley had barely invested anything in Newcastle, which I know because I live here.


so he didnt leave them debt free, spend over 140m in transfers in the last 5yrs ( according to the above data ). Some may call it pittance, Burnley fans would call that fantastic.........

but hey that's your opinion and this is mine.....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> whats funny about it?? you linked to a story thats 14yrs old and they don't own our club.....and i stand by my opinion, that clubs should be run as a business and not funded by sugar daddies



I'll try and spell it out.

Since the inception of professional football, outside investment has been central to the on-field success of football clubs. Specifically, Liverpool received investment of this sort to fund their success, hence the amusement, but the same pattern is evident in pretty much every club in every division at various points in their history.

The opposition to outside investment in clubs is generally motivated by a desire to protect the position of incumbents, rather than a matter of high principle. FFP is about securing the wealth of the likes of the Glazers and Henrys, not the integrity of the game. It is very amusing to see those whose club's position was enabled by external investment to attempt to mount moral high horses when others do the same.

The only thing different about the modern game is that there is sufficient revenue possible, through TV, sponsorship and merchandise, to pay back these investments if they are successful, which was not really ever the case through gate receipts in the the good old days. ie modern sugar daddery has more potential to be sustainable.

Happy to help!


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'll try and spell it out.
> 
> Since the inception of professional football, outside investment has been central to the on-field success of football clubs. Specifically, Liverpool received investment of this sort to fund their success, hence the amusement, but the same pattern is evident in pretty much every club in every division at various points in their history.
> 
> ...


investment into a club is part of making money and spending what you earn......it doesnt mean having a billionaiire owners who dip into their own pockets and fund the club themselves. Theres a difference between the two. Also with the likes of city, chelsea, they did it with huge dodgy sponsorship deals linked to the owners....

and again, nothing that you have stated changes MY OWN PERSONAL OPINION on how a club should be run.......i dont speak for all liverpool fans, i speak for myself


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> nothing that you have stated changes MY OWN PERSONAL OPINION



Rest assured, I have zero intent or expectation of changing an all-caps opinion you, or indeed anyone else on social media, holds.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Rest assured, I have zero intent or expectation of changing an all-caps opinion you, or indeed anyone else on social media, holds.


and just for reference as you stated FFP came in to protect the wealth of Henry at FSG...

your quote here " *FFP is about securing the wealth of the likes of the Glazers and Henrys, not the integrity of the game.* "

The Financial Fair Play regulations were introduced by UEFA in 2009, FSG bought liverpool in 2010.......so they were already in place before they bought the club and came into effect from season 11-12, therefore FSG we hand tied on how much personal investment they could plough into the club...

but dont let that sway your opinion on investent in LFC


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> dont speak for all liverpool fans, i speak for myself



That’s wise. Not many proper Liverpool fans, i.e. Scousers, understand Welsh.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

Dayvo said:


> That’s wise. Not many proper Liverpool fans, i.e. Scousers, understand Welsh.


i dont understand welsh either.......and can you tell me what a Proper Liverpool fan is??? or is it just another dig at me, rather than all football fans around the world that support teams that they dont live close to or have ever visited in their lifetime...im guessing its just yet another dig at me, rather than adding anything at all to the thread....

the same as you do on every other thread i take part in on this forum, seems to be a pattern forming when it comes to your posts, cause they always seem to be me more about me than about the subject matter being discussed. Maybe your just a little obsessed with me


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> so he didnt leave them debt free, spend over 140m in transfers in the last 5yrs ( according to the above data ). Some may call it pittance, Burnley fans would call that fantastic.........
> 
> but hey that's your opinion and this is mine.....



By all means, respect Mike Ashley. Your opinion is about as popular as The Sun is on Merseyside.


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> By all means, respect Mike Ashley. Your opinion is about as popular as The Sun is on Merseyside.


But your disrespecting the owner of a club that you dont support, why??? To what means does it matter to you whether he invested heavily in newcastle or not, what difference would it make to you as a non supporter of newcatle united football club???

i have respect for anyone who puts up money to try their best to run a football club and try as best they can to bring some joy and fulfilment to their fans…….it doesnt always work out, but at least he gave it a go. Have you????


----------



## jowwy (27 Oct 2021)

City finally lose a caraboa cup match after 5yrs and 4 trophies……..


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> City finally lose a caraboa cup match after 5yrs and 4 trophies……..


What a season so far for West Ham. It's going to get tough though, trying to keep multiple plates spinning and though they've got a decent squad it lacks the depth of the big boys.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2021)

Just saw a crappy and very scrappy Burnley - Spurs game on Norwegian TV. 
Spurs, fortunately, just about deserved the win.
But the highlight for me was the constant stream of profanities coming from a disgruntled Burnley fan, seated too near the microphone, when the decisions went against his team. 😀😁


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Oct 2021)

Aussie "A" league footballer Josh Cavallo announces that he's gay, reportedly the first high level footballer to come out while still playing. Shocking that this is the first, _in 2021 for goodness sakes_, when it's widely accepted that around 10% of men are gay. 
Well done Josh, and I hope it urges other gay footballers to realise it's not something that needs to be hidden any more. A long way to to, clearly, before some of the neanderthal fans don't target people for abuse for being different to them in some way, but a big positive step at least. Every long journey begins with a step. 


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/BBCSport/status/1453275272715939845?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> But your disrespecting the owner of a club that you dont support, why??? To what means does it matter to you whether he invested heavily in newcastle or not, what difference would it make to you as a non supporter of newcatle united football club???
> 
> i have respect for anyone who puts up money to try their best to run a football club and try as best they can to bring some joy and fulfilment to their fans…….it doesnt always work out, but at least he gave it a go. Have you????



Ashley didn't invest heavily. The side was relegated twice under his tenure.


----------



## jowwy (28 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Ashley didn't invest heavily. The side was relegated twice under his tenure.


How many clubs have you invested in???


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> How many clubs have you invested in???



Well, I have a season ticket at Rugby Park, I've bought a brick in the wall there and have bought several strips over the years. I've also been to many games there, and at other grounds in Scotland, and around England too, which is investment of a sort.

Ashley's net spend over his years of ownership was £130m, which is nothing in top flight football terms. The simple fact is that all he was interested in was making money from the club, which he did. I lost count of the number of times there were rumoured takeovers which he knocked back because they didn't meet his valuation.

He's a businessman, and good at making money, which I have no problem with, but the suggestion he was any good as the owner of Newcastle is nonsense.


----------



## jowwy (28 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Well, I have a season ticket at Rugby Park, I've bought a brick in the wall there and have bought several strips over the years. I've also been to many games there, and at other grounds in Scotland, and around England too, which is investment of a sort.
> 
> Ashley's net spend over his years of ownership was £130m, which is nothing in top flight football terms. The simple fact is that all he was interested in was making money from the club, which he did. I lost count of the number of times there were rumoured takeovers which he knocked back because they didn't meet his valuation.
> 
> He's a businessman, and good at making money, which I have no problem with, but the suggestion he was any good as the owner of Newcastle is nonsense.


His net spend on transfers you mean…what about clearing the debt, infrastructure, stand upgrades etc etc…..are you aware of any of those things or you just looking at transfers???


as for buying a season ticket for a football club you support, thats hardly an investment in the terms of buying and funding a premier league football club.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> His net spend on transfers you mean…what about clearing the debt, infrastructure, stand upgrades etc etc…..are you aware of any of those things or you just looking at transfers???
> 
> 
> as for buying a season ticket for a football club you support, thats hardly an investment in the terms of buying and funding a premier league football club.



I'm looking at how he run the club. Which was for a profit, and with little spending. Most Newcastle fans are critical of his tenure, and rightly so.

As for infrastructure and stand upgrades, there have been none, save for a massive TV screen. He did pay off a lot of debt left by the Shepherd regime, but that was largely because he hadn't done due diligence about the financial situation. I'd be surprised if he'd bought the club otherwise.

And no, I agree, but then I'm not a billionaire. I contribute as I can to the club I support. Do you have a season ticket for Liverpool?

Kilmarnock have a small fan base, and a large stadium, so despite not being able to regularly attend games I consider my contributions, such as they are, as a fairly significant investment.


----------



## jowwy (28 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I'm looking at how he run the club. Which was for a profit, and with little spending. Most Newcastle fans are critical of his tenure, and rightly so.
> 
> As for infrastructure and stand upgrades, there have been none, save for a massive TV screen. He did pay off a lot of debt left by the Shepherd regime, but that was largely because he hadn't done due diligence about the financial situation. I'd be surprised if he'd bought the club otherwise.
> 
> ...


Getting a season ticket for liverpool is like getting a golden ticket from willy wonka……..

but im not the one complaining about investement in a football club that i dont support, you are, yet you have never owned or invested in a football yourself, but critical of someone else who tried and did what he thought was best. It didnt work out and newcastle fans were unhappy about it, but what business is that of a kilmarnock supporter i dont know…

it would be like me being critical of the owners of cardiff city or newport county, when i have zero interest in their club, infrastructure or managerial model. It seems people like to be highley critical of others, who are able to do things they cant, just for the sake of it……


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Getting a season ticket for liverpool is like getting a golden ticket from willy wonka……..
> 
> but im not the one complaining about investement in a football club that i dont support, you are, yet you have never owned or invested in a football yourself, but critical of someone else who tried and did what he thought was best. It didnt work out and newcastle fans were unhappy about it, but what business is that of a kilmarnock supporter i dont know…
> 
> it would be like me being critical of the owners of cardiff city or newport county, when i have zero interest in their club, infrastructure or managerial model. It seems people like to be highley critical of others, who are able to do things they cant, just for the sake of it……



I'm not complaining, just pointing out that he didn't invest the way you seem to think he did. And the criticism is justified.

I live in Newcastle, a lot of my friends are Newcastle supporters so I care about the damage that's been done to their club by Ashley. 

Also, I've bought a football.


----------



## jowwy (28 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not complaining, just pointing out that he didn't invest the way you seem to think he did. And the criticism is justified.
> 
> I live in Newcastle, a lot of my friends are Newcastle supporters so I care about the damage that's been done to their club by Ashley.
> 
> Also, I've bought a football.


Careful, admitting living in a different country to the club you support ……the football trolls will come and get you.

and you are complaining and criticising, as much as you think your not.

and for clarity i never said he did invest, i said he paid more out in transfers than he gained in sales and i proved that point with a direct source. It was you that stated that he bought the club to make money on players and that is just untrue, based on the information source i supplied.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2021)

I'm with jowwy on this.

I think Ashley has done a decent job with Newcastle, taking over a club that was heavily in debt and leaving it solvent - and attractively sellable. Newcastle fans are the same as the fans of nearly every other club, they would be more than happy to see the club invest (ie piss hundreds of millions up the wall with no return, which is how most such "Investments" turn out) and then bitterly complain about mismanagement when the club becomes insolvent and gets relegated. 

Ashley is not a popular figure, but he is no fool and he didn't allow that to happen. As for making money out of the club, that's the whole point of buying a business.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Careful, admitting living in a different country to the club you support ……the football trolls will come and get you.
> 
> and you are complaining and criticising, as much as you think your not.
> 
> and for clarity i never said he did invest, i said he paid more out in transfers than he gained in sales and i proved that point with a direct source. It was you that stated that he bought the club to make money on players and that is just untrue, based on the information source i supplied.



You did like.

He didn't.

And then you made up baws about the stadium and infrastructure. You don't have a clue.


----------



## jowwy (28 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> You did like.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> And then you made up baws about the stadium and infrastructure. You don't have a clue.


No i asked about stadium and infrastructure………read posts before you answer.

anyway you dont support the club, your just another upset football fan for no reason, other than to cause argument…..if you cared that much you would buy a season ticket, but you dont.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2021)

This used to be an interesting thread about football but between you, you seem to have ruined it


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> No i asked about stadium and infrastructure………read posts before you answer.
> 
> anyway you dont support the club, your just another upset football fan for no reason, other than to cause argument…..if you cared that much you would buy a season ticket, but you dont.



Ashley hasn't invested in either the infrastructure or the stadium, beyond the screen that I mentioned.

I support my club.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2021)

The tone of this thread has become a bit snippy. 

Not quite as bad as some of the team forums but heading in that direction - lighten up.


Dave7 said:


> This used to be an interesting thread about football but between you, you seem to have ruined it



Well said. 👍


----------



## AndyRM (29 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The tone of this thread has become a bit snippy.
> 
> Not quite as bad as some of the team forums but heading in that direction - lighten up
> 
> Well said. 👍



You're right, and I apologise for my part in the snippiness folks.

So changing tack, the situation at Barcelona is interesting. Looks like Xavi is going to be the next manager, but I'm not sure he's the solution to their obvious woes.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> You're right, and I apologise for my part in the snippiness folks.
> 
> So changing tack, the situation at Barcelona is interesting. Looks like Xavi is going to be the next manager, but I'm not sure he's the solution to their obvious woes.


Thanks, that's very decent of you to apologise. I don't post often but enjoy a read most days.......


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2021)

Breaking news,burglars have broken in to the Newcastle trophy room,police have asked supporters to look out for deals on black and white carpets.


----------



## carpiste (29 Oct 2021)

For the benefit of any Newcastle fan.....
As a true Manc and a City fan, I can assure you all the jokes, "banter", abuse and reports of skullduggery will get worse.
It goes with the territory. But remember that when you start to win things, paid for by oil or not, you will enjoy the benefits and accept the abuse.

For many years the likes of Utd, Liverpool and Arsenal used their buying power to help them win all the major trophies. It was the big 3 who basically ran football. Most other fans hated it but in the days before the tinterweb and fake news fans just accepted it all and some, myself included, had a "second" favourite team! This was purely to have someone to support and cheer for in finals and the closing weeks of the league.

Every so often a team would come along and spoil it all of course. Remember Notts Forest daring to win trophies? Oh how the top 3 hated it when they won the European cup twice! It was quite funny to see them squirm and know they were actually jealous of a little midlands club!

Then Chelsea were taken over by a Russian oil man! My Dog, the World was going to end! Football would be ruined! It was terrible how they could just about buy anybody and any trophy! Of course that wasn`t quite true but that was what was being said.

Since Chelsea were taken over the Premier league got better and better. More money, not just from Chelsea, came into the game from sponsorship and TV rights. The World market increased so much that nowadays it is the biggest football league in the World. Even the Spanish can`t compete!

As a direct result of money more investors are looking at being involved in football. As a direct result of more finance the top players will continue to play in the premier. The better the players, the better the football the more people will want to watch. It`s a vicious circle and unfortunately, for some, it just means more competition!
I like competition. It makes me smile. Newcastle fans, rejoice in your new found wealth. Look forward and enjoy the thrill of the ride.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Dayvo (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> For the benefit of any Newcastle fan.....
> As a true Manc and a City fan, I can assure you all the jokes, "banter", abuse and reports of skullduggery will get worse.
> It goes with the territory. But remember that when you start to win things, paid for by oil or not, you will enjoy the benefits and accept the abuse.
> 
> ...



Good post.

The original Big Three, probably Big Two and certainly Big One were more than happy when they had big (at the time) money coming in when the rest of us were being funded by the guy with a chain of butcher's shops etc.

Glad we (Chelsea) broke the mould tbh in the EPL despite all the abuse over the years. At least it broke down the exclusive small club that at the time hoovered up everything.

It's a big money, big business sport at the top end and fans either live with that or move on and support a team from the Conference or whatever instead.

To win the big pots then big money needs to be spent.

Newcastle fans will have to get used to the 'plastic' moniker as their fan base grows following the injection of oodles of cash - cest la vie. Although the 'plastic' tag seems to have died down a bit over the years - apart from the boring fans who think that their club is part of their DNA because they live near to their ground and their dad and dads' dad was a season ticket supporter and that because you live in Korea, USA, Japan etc that you cannot possibly be a 'proper' supporter.

We watch NBCSN a lot and their coverage of fan participation is brilliant - the numbers that get up at silly'o'clock to watch their team to me seems at least the equivalent commitment level than that of the person that lives half a mile from xyz football ground and trudges along at 3pm on a Saturday via the Dog & Duck or whatever.

NB I quite like the odd visit to St.James' Park with the excellant away fans high level view. 

Oooops! Bit ranty but there you go - very late night and not been up too long. Sorry!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> excellant away fans high level view.


An oxygen tank for the climb was always handy.
Love Newcastle away matches. Probably one of my favourites.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Oct 2021)

In CC's Fantasy league the top 5 have all, predictably, captained Salah. Analytico Madrid has gone one giant step further and used their seasons Triple Captain chip. As good a time as any with the form Salah is in.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

@vickster i am enjoying the Leicester v Arsenal game. Your goalie is on fire.
A Leicester goal now would make it even more exciting.


----------



## yello (30 Oct 2021)

Yup, but for Ramsdale I reckon that could have been honours even. Leicester have that defensive fragility still but are slowly getting it back together. I'm disappointed with the result obviously but not the performance (outside the first 20 minutes that is!)


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2021)

I fancied Leicester beforehand after seeing a couple of Arsenal games and not that impressed but good win for them.
Nervy wait now to see how United get on later, gulp , City is following prem game too, gulp again


----------



## yello (30 Oct 2021)

Brighton could get thumped here.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

yello said:


> Brighton could get thumped here.


I forecast 3 nil but its 2:1 at half time.


----------



## yello (30 Oct 2021)

Brighton are to be commended for staying, and playing, positive. I thought their openness in pushing forward might lead to them to getting exposed. Not so so far. It was a lovely strike for their goal.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2021)

Good on Brighton for their equaliser. For no reason other than they play in the same colours as Killie I've always had a bit of a soft spot for them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> An oxygen tank for the climb was always handy.
> Love Newcastle away matches. Probably one of my favourites.



And a good weekend for us so far.

KTBFFH


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Oct 2021)

Liverpool 2-0 up and then getting pegged back and city losing at home to Palace
Didn't see that coming?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2021)

Dayvo said:


> View attachment 615665


BTW I am a Spurs fan!


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Liverpool 2-0 up and then getting pegged back and city losing at home to Palace
> Didn't see that coming?


Me neither, and Chelsea top and scoring for fun.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Oct 2021)

Oops, on Grimsby's official Twitter feed

1-0 to the referee rings around Blundell Park

Bringing the game into disrepute charge incoming....


----------



## postman (30 Oct 2021)

A few months ago Citizen Kane was worth £100 million,what is he worth to night,Its a funny old old game Saintsie.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> A few months ago Citizen Kane was worth £100 million,what is he worth to night,Its a funny old old game Saintsie.


He was poor. The whole team was average at best.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He was poor. The whole team was average at best.


Not even that, I’m afraid.

There’s a total lack of confidence, no team leader (Lloris, the keeper, is captain ), a quiet manager on the touch line, not cajoling, encouraging or barking out orders, a chairman more interested in money than trophies, and owners (ENIC) in cahoots with Levy to make money.
They have good players, a great stadium and a large fan-base but the heart is in the bank, not on the pitch.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> A few months ago Citizen Kane was worth £100 million,what is he worth to night,Its a funny old old game Saintsie.


I am fairly confident that Harry K uses the same PR company as Harry HRH


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2021)

Just watching MOTD. It's disgraceful to hear Spurs fans booing their manager!!.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just watching MOTD. It's disgraceful to hear Spurs fans booing their manager!!.


Think they were booing the players, the chairman and the owners, too.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just watching MOTD. It's disgraceful to hear Spurs fans booing their manager!!.


Agree, they also saw Arsenal win and Chelsea go top so not a good day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Think they were booing the players, the chairman and the owners, too.


Fair point. I'm going off how MOTD interpreted it.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (31 Oct 2021)

Visited friends in Amsterdam tonight. This is where they live: 






They live on an estate where Ajax's old ground used to be. All the streets are named after foreign grounds.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Oct 2021)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Visited friends in Amsterdam tonight. This is where they live:
> View attachment 615741
> 
> 
> They live on an estate where Ajax's old ground used to be. All the streets are named after foreign grounds.



Does this one have a street named after it on the estate by any chance? 🤔


----------



## yello (31 Oct 2021)

I reckon Kane is a confidence player (more so than most that is, they all are in part) Maybe one of those that needs to be told/read regularly how good a player he is so that he believes it. On a bad day, he's absent rather than poor. 

ManU's win says little IMHO, there's still questions over who they are, how they play etc (if you get me) They have such talent available that simple law of averages dictates they'll get it right on occasions, even if they resort to selecting players, formation and tactics from a cookie jar. I reckon they ought do a bit of selective pruning and look for strength in team rather than names.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (31 Oct 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Does this one have a street named after it on the estate by any chance? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 615744



Fraid not, Accy. Although there are several Stanleystraats in Holland.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

5 live reporting Spurs are about to sack the manager.


----------



## yello (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 5 live reporting Spurs are about to sack the manager.


wah? it's not April fools day so I guess you must be serious. Turning to the recently retired Bruce? Or perhaps the vocally available Conte?


----------



## Slick (31 Oct 2021)

Great 6-1 win for Rangers today. Finally looked more like a team today after a few dodgy performances. Other results helped make the weekend a good one as well.


----------



## yello (31 Oct 2021)

Moyes is doing something very right isn't he? He's really shaped that team into fine working order. I feel that he's worked largely with the players he's got too, rather than try to assemble a team to play in a predetermined way.

I'm neither a fan nor do I have an axe to grind, just voicing a genuine respect where I think it's due.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

Slick said:


> Great 6-1 win for Rangers today. Finally looked more like a team today after a few dodgy performances. Other results helped make the weekend a good one as well.


Yes.....1 nil down and they turned it around big style.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

yello said:


> Moyes is doing something very right isn't he? He's really shaped that team into fine working order. I feel that he's worked largely with the players he's got too, rather than try to assemble a team to play in a predetermined way.
> 
> I'm neither a fan nor do I have an axe to grind, just voicing a genuine respect where I think it's due.


I agree.
Man U should have given him a real chance imo.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Oct 2021)

yello said:


> Moyes is doing something very right isn't he? He's really shaped that team into fine working order. I feel that he's worked largely with the players he's got too, rather than try to assemble a team to play in a predetermined way.
> 
> I'm neither a fan nor do I have an axe to grind, just voicing a genuine respect where I think it's due.


Moyes has been given time(Second time around!)and he’s got this team gelling together, basically with the same team who were down the bottom two seasons ago.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I agree.
> Man U should have given him a real chance imo.


I don't particularly agree with that. Certain managers are good for a certain type of club and Moyes is a great fit for clubs like Everton or West Ham, decent sides who do not have the great expectations of the giants of the game. He is at his best when he can quietly get on with things without the constant scrutiny where every performance is analysed to death and comparisons are made to the clubs previous successes. I think he was probably overwhelmed by the task at Manchester United and out of his depth dealing with superstar egos..

Given the right job he is an excellent manager and himself and West Ham were made for each other, he has transformed the club from an attractive soft touch into one with some real gravitas, something I've never seen from a West Ham side in nearly sixty years of supporting them.

Brian Clough was similar, performed miracles with low the expectation clubs pf Derby and Notts Forest, but bombed royally at Leeds United when he took over from Revie.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Nov 2021)

D'you know, all these years I've been watching the game and I never knew forearm smashes were ok. You learn something new every day.

In other news, is it just me or were there more stunning goals scored this weekend than in the average month? Several games featured at least a brace that would be goal of the month contenders.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 615916
> 
> 
> D'you know, all these years I've been watching the game and I never knew forearm smashes were ok. You learn something new every day.
> ...


I watched that forearm smash live and immediately said "forearm smash......has to be a straight red".......how did he get away with that


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (1 Nov 2021)

I was at the Villa vs West Ham game and if I am honest, The Hammers totally outclassed us. I said before the match we would be hard pressed to beat them considering our run of poor performances, and sadly I was proven correct. Hause should have been sent off it was a clear red card, we were lucky not to be down to nine men. 

I respect the fact that Smith got us back into the Prem and helped rebuild the team, but I think he is coming to the end of his tenure. He doesn't know who his first team is, and tactically he is lacking at times. There are signs of discontent within the team, Buendia stormed off down the tunnel when he was substituted and Sansom kicked a water bottle out of frustration at the Arsenal game for not getting a chance to play.

All in all it's not looking good for Deano, we play Southampton on Friday and if we lose I would not be surprised if he is given his marching orders.


----------



## yello (1 Nov 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I was at the Villa vs West Ham game and if I am honest, The Hammers totally outclassed us.



You're not alone, though you might think me an unlikely ally as a Leicester fan. Moyes has Rodgers well and truly sussed. We make the same mistake against WH every single time, and they say thank you very much.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Nov 2021)

I 


VelvetUnderpants said:


> I was at the Villa vs West Ham game and if I am honest, The Hammers totally outclassed us. I said before the match we would be hard pressed to beat them considering our run of poor performances, and sadly I was proven correct. Hause should have been sent off it was a clear red card, we were lucky not to be down to nine men.
> 
> I respect the fact that Smith got us back into the Prem and helped rebuild the team, but I think he is coming to the end of his tenure. He doesn't know who his first team is, and tactically he is lacking at times. There are signs of discontent within the team, Buendia stormed off down the tunnel when he was substituted and Sansom kicked a water bottle out of frustration at the Arsenal game for not getting a chance to play.
> 
> All in all it's not looking good for Deano, we play Southampton on Friday and if we lose I would not be surprised if he is given his marching orders.


I thought the scoreline flattered us. Villa gave it a real go after they went down to ten men and Watkins was unlucky with his header which Fabianski done well to tip it on the bar.
At the end though having one man less showed as we caught Villa on the break for the two late goals.
I don't think there's any chance of Villa going down,there too good for that but they really miss Grealish.
My view on the sending off is the same as everybody else.Hause was a red card and konsa's a yellow.Who ever was the official yesterday in charge of VAR has got it so wrong.


----------



## flake99please (1 Nov 2021)

Nuno sacked by Spurs.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Nov 2021)

flake99please said:


> Nuno sacked by Spurs.


Talk about a poisoned chalice...


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Nov 2021)

flake99please said:


> Nuno sacked by Spurs.


Yeah just seen that, who's in the running?


----------



## vickster (1 Nov 2021)

Conte
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59110614


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Brian Clough was similar, performed miracles with low the expectation clubs pf Derby and Notts Forest, but bombed royally at Leeds United when he took over from Revie.


He hardly bombed, he was only there 6 games and whilst they had only won one game, he was mainly sacked as he'd clashed with virtually all of the so called "star" players, most of whom were past it or in decline when he took over from Revie a fact borne out by their relegation a few years after. He didn't do too badly at Forest afterwards and he retired after 18 years there. Arguably he never had a proper shot at managing a big/top/rich club with high expecations.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> He hardly bombed, he was only there 6 games and whilst they had only won one game, *he was mainly sacked as he'd clashed with virtually all of the so called "star" players*, most of whom were past it or in decline when he took over from Revie a fact borne out by their relegation a few years after. He didn't do too badly at Forest afterwards and he retired after 18 years there. Arguably he never had a proper shot at managing a big/top/rich club with high expecations.



That was kinda my point. He could bully and frighten ordinary players but he did not know how to handle experienced, top quality players who had done it all and knew their worth. I doubt he would have been a success as England manager for the same reasons, but he would have been great at outfits like Leyton Orient or Hull City and taken them further than they'd previously dreamed of. 

Managing superstars is about managing egos, they already know how to play.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> That was kinda my point.


and you missed mine... you cant judge him on 6 weeks at Leeds, where the directors appointed him and then changed their minds effectively and refused to back him, so there is no hstory of Cloughie at a so called "Big" club as to whether he would have done any good or not.


Smokin Joe said:


> He could bully and frighten ordinary players but he did not know how to handle experienced, top quality players who had done it all and knew their worth.


You're right, Trevor Francis, Des Walker, Stuart Peace, Steve Hodge, Roy Keane, Teddy Sheringham off the top of my head.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> a
> You're right, Trevor Francis, Des Walker, Stuart Peace, Steve Hodge, Roy Keane, Teddy Sheringham off the top of my head.


None of who were established stars when they came to him. He even got away with punching a young Roy Keane for giving away a goal, if he'd have tried that ten years later he'd have been eating through a straw for six months.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Nov 2021)

Nuno sacked.
That is so disappointing.He was doing such a good job I wanted him to stay 😉


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Nov 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Nuno sacked.
> That is so disappointing.He was doing such a good job I wanted him to stay 😉


£14m in his back pocket too .... tough job being a prem manager


----------



## Mike_P (1 Nov 2021)

Clough joined Forest after their previous manager was sacked after they lost 2-0 at home to Notts. Now if Notts had lost...


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

It has to be said that Nuno going isn`t a surprise. I`m pretty sure he`ll be relieved and of course a big cash payout will help!
If Conte signs then I`m afraid, under the current regime, he`ll be following Nuno shortly! 
Nuno was 6th/ 7th choice so he never really had a chance to put his stamp on the club. I doubt Conte will either because the man up top will want to do it his way. That`s how he runs the club and always has. I`m not a Spurs fan but I have to admit seeing the way they play, and how they are run makes me feel a lot of sympathy for their fans.
Any top players will be running as fast as they can to avoid signing for them, Kane will leave ( for about a quarter of what he was valued at a couple of months ago) I can`t see things improving much to be honest.


----------



## shep (1 Nov 2021)

He was great for us but was never going to last at any of the big clubs.


----------



## shep (1 Nov 2021)

Good result tonight though for Wolves so happy.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## BrumJim (2 Nov 2021)

shep said:


> He was great for us but was never going to last at any of the big clubs.


Or Tottenham either, clearly.


----------



## yello (2 Nov 2021)

Has Kane had some pretty poor advice over these last x years? Or perhaps trusted the words of the wrong people? Or perhaps he's just a decent bloke and actually believes and practices something akin to loyalty.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Has Kane had some pretty poor advice over these last x years? Or perhaps trusted the words of the wrong people? Or perhaps he's just a decent bloke and actually believes and practices something akin to loyalty.


Loyalty !!!! Thats a nice word.
My memory may be playing tricks but I seem to recall players staying at a club until age etc forced a change.


----------



## yello (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Loyalty !!!! Thats a nice word.
> My memory may be playing tricks but I seem to recall players staying at a club until age etc forced a change.


Oh indeed! I did say "akin to", loyalty being such a quaint notion these days, reduced to badge kissing for Instagram posts.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Oh indeed! I did say "akin to", loyalty being such a quaint notion these days, reduced to badge kissing for Instagram posts.


Yes.....I really was agreeing with your sentiment.


----------



## yello (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....I really was agreeing with your sentiment.


and I yours


----------



## AndyRM (3 Nov 2021)

If we're on a loyalty run, Rory McKenzie played his 300th game for Killie on Saturday.

In my time, the only player I can think of with more games is James Fowler, who is around the 400 mark. He was treated shamefully towards the end of his career but has returned as our Director of Football. Whatever that is.

Oh, Gary Holt played about 100 games for us, has a Killie tattoo and can run for weeks. His nickname was Three Lungs.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> It has to be said that Nuno going isn`t a surprise. I`m pretty sure he`ll be relieved and of course a big cash payout will help!
> If Conte signs then I`m afraid, under the current regime, he`ll be following Nuno shortly!
> Nuno was 6th/ 7th choice so he never really had a chance to put his stamp on the club. I doubt Conte will either because the man up top will want to do it his way. That`s how he runs the club and always has. I`m not a Spurs fan but I have to admit seeing the way they play, and how they are run makes me feel a lot of sympathy for their fans.
> Any top players will be running as fast as they can to avoid signing for them, Kane will leave ( for about a quarter of what he was valued at a couple of months ago) I can`t see things improving much to be honest.



Lots of people seem to know how Levy operates, but it is worth bearing in mind he is little more than hired help, having relatively few shares.

The real power at Spurs lies with the owner, Joe Lewis, about whom little is known not least because he keeps the lowest of profiles.

It is Lewis who will decide if Conte is kept happy, although Levy will again be used as the messenger.

Lots of Spurs fans moan about the 'Levy years', but I'm not one of them.

Levy, or rather Lewis, has facilitated the building of a truly magnificent stadium while at the same time allowing us to spend a fair amount of coin on players.

We also have top notch training facilities, albeit the whole project has come at the expense of a lot of debt.

Despite this, Lewis declined to cash in on Kane, and has now funded the signing of what everyone describes as a member of management royalty.

As always, there are lots of international class players in the first team squad, so while Conte will have his views, I don't think we need a wholesale clear out.

Plenty of reasons to be cheerful-ish for the average Spur.


----------



## carpiste (3 Nov 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Lots of people seem to know how Levy operates, but it is worth bearing in mind he is little more than hired help, having relatively few shares.
> 
> *The real power at Spurs lies with the owner, Joe Lewis,* about whom little is known not least because he keeps the lowest of profiles.
> 
> ...


I accept that Lewis is the man but as figurehead Levy will always take the blame. That is the nature of his role.
Yes, you have a great stadium and no doubt your training facilities are great but, really, on a match day I`m sure you want to see the best football not the best surroundings or facilities that you have no access to!
You have spent money on a few players and managers.... you are in debt? Sounds a great financial setting for the future, especially as most of the players are not truly great.
Managing players, particularly Kane and also Alli has been woeful. Yes Kane is still there but at what cost? His worth has crashed and his play has crashed even further!
As for management Royalty I do like Conte but, as with previous managers I`m sure it won`t be long before he realises being Royalty means nothing to Mr Lewis and co. 
But you are cheerful, that`s the spirit


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

Good win for LFC last night.
Out of the 4 teams (supposed group of death) Liverpool have scored 13 goals while the others have scored 11 between them**
Even though they are already through Klopp says he will still field a strong team so as o be fair to the fans.
**that is the stat I read so feel free to correct it.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Nov 2021)

Will Dean Smith survive after losing five games in a row?


----------



## vickster (5 Nov 2021)

Nuno would be a popular choice to replace him


----------



## carpiste (5 Nov 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Will Dean Smith survive after losing five games in a row?





vickster said:


> Nuno would be a popular choice to replace him



Talk about kicking a man when he`s down


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2021)

There's a great programme on IPlayer at the moment.
Robbie Savage-Making Macclesfield FC. 
Well worth a watch.
As much as a lot of people don't like Robbie, his commitment to the tough job of building the club back up from scratch is commendable.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (6 Nov 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Will Dean Smith survive after losing five games in a row?




I think he's finished, but the owners may give him the Brighton game to turn things around. His excuse is injuries and new players still bedding in, but I think its mainly down to him, poor tactics and player selection, Buendia consistently played out of position, Bailey played on the left when he has always played on the right wing, the list goes on.

IMHO it's time for a change, it's so bad even Birmingham City and The Tesco's are winning more games than us. That's unforgivable


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> There's a great programme on IPlayer at the moment.
> Robbie Savage-Making Macclesfield FC.
> Well worth a watch.
> As much as a lot of people don't like Robbie, his commitment to the tough job of building the club back up from scratch is commendable.



Thanks for the heads up, I'll be giving that a look. I have a lot of time for the guy, I think he's funny and more knowledgeable than he's given credit for. 

He absolutely clamped a guy on 606 several years ago who claimed he had sent a small child into a shoe shop and buy trainers for him. Wound the guy up brilliantly for a good few minutes before ending with:

"This is all rubbish anyway, my sponsors send me shoes."

Nearly fell over laughing.


----------



## Spartak (6 Nov 2021)

Off to watch my local club Yate Town today in the 1st round of the FA Cup 🏆 versus Yeovil, should be a great atmosphere with a sell out crowd.... 
Come on you Bluebells....


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2021)

The mighty Sutton are off to Hayes & Yeading


----------



## carpiste (6 Nov 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I think he's finished, but the owners may give him the Brighton game to turn things around. His excuse is injuries and new players still bedding in, but I think its mainly down to him, poor tactics and player selection, Buendia consistently played out of position, Bailey played on the left when he has always played on the right wing, the list goes on.
> 
> IMHO it's time for a change, it's so bad even Birmingham City and The Tesco's are winning more games than us. That's unforgivable


I have to agree with you but.....
I joked earlier about Nuno getting a chance but, in all honesty, who is there available who would want or suit the position? It`s going to be a huge task to turn things around and I`m not sure many will want the job..... apart from Big Sam of course


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> There's a great programme on IPlayer at the moment.
> Robbie Savage-Making Macclesfield FC.
> Well worth a watch.
> As much as a lot of people don't like Robbie, his commitment to the tough job of building the club back up from scratch is commendable.



Another vote for the Macclesfield programme.

Fair play to Savage - and his mate the new owner - the pair of them went on to a terrace to help sort out some aggro.

I see the team is top of the league by a few points, so the aims of the project - to rescue the club and get promotion in the first season - could be achieved.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0011n50/robbie-savage-making-macclesfield-fc


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

So........
1. What has gone wrong at Man Utd?
2.what can they do to change things ?
3. Assuming Olè goes who can replace him?


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So........
> 1. What has gone wrong at Man Utd?
> 2.what can they do to change things ?
> 3. Assuming Olè goes who can replace him?


----------



## Gunk (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So........
> 1. What has gone wrong at Man Utd?
> 2.what can they do to change things ?
> 3. Assuming Olè goes who can replace him?



sadly now, he needs to go. He’s struggling to manage the egos.


----------



## carpiste (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So........
> 1. What has gone wrong at Man Utd?
> 2.what can they do to change things ?
> 3. Assuming Olè goes who can replace him?


1. Everything! Manager isn`t good enough, players are not good enough, defence is woeful.
2. Get a new manager who has some tactical knowledge, get rid of 6/7 players who are just not good enough (at least regularly)
3. Same problem they have at Villa.... all the best managers have either left or won`t take the poisoned chalice.


----------



## jowwy (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So........
> 1. What has gone wrong at Man Utd?
> 2.what can they do to change things ?
> 3. Assuming Olè goes who can replace him?


As a liverpool fan i dont care………i hope he stays another 10yrs and gets to spend another 500+ million


----------



## carpiste (6 Nov 2021)

Bad news.... MUFC have a potential new manager!



Daniel Farke has just been sacked by Norwich 
Or maybe he could go to Villa?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2021)

Bloody nightmare against Burnley - didn't take our chances and we should have romped home. Stupid 2 points given away.

Burnley defended doggedly and Pope was fantastic and their saviour.

Piss-poor time wasting from them almost from kick-off.

Onwards and upwards and only the first goal conceded in EPL from open play this season by us.


----------



## flake99please (7 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bloody nightmare against Burnley - didn't take our chances and we should have romped home. Stupid 2 points given away.
> 
> Burnley defended doggedly and Pope was fantastic and their saviour.
> 
> ...



It was going to go one of two ways. The result that happened or a 3 or 4 goal win to the blues.


----------



## Spartak (7 Nov 2021)

Spartak said:


> Off to watch my local club Yate Town today in the 1st round of the FA Cup 🏆 versus Yeovil, should be a great atmosphere with a sell out crowd....
> Come on you Bluebells....
> 
> View attachment 616660



They lost 5 - 0...


----------



## PaulB (7 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So........
> 1. What has gone wrong at Man Utd?
> 2.what can they do to change things ?
> 3. Assuming Olè goes who can replace him?


1. Howard Webb retired.
2. See if Alex Ferguson has a son currently in football management.
3. Please let Ole stay. It's about time Manchester United's glory-hunting 'fans' learned more about the real world. It'll be for their benefit in the long run.


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

Wow, great result for West Ham and all round some great results over the weekend for the hammers and city!


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Wow, great result for West Ham and all round some great results over the weekend for the hammers and city!


You're not kidding!

We don't often beat Liverpool but this team under Moyes don't fear anyone. Up to third too


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2021)

Wtf was todays protest from the Celtic fans all about? 

I have no doubt that some witt considered it a great wheeze, but I just don't get the significance of throwing tennis balls onto the pitch.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> but I just don't get the significance of throwing tennis balls onto the pitch.



Maybe they love all.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> You're not kidding!
> 
> We don't often beat Liverpool but this team under Moyes don't fear anyone. Up to third too


Well done……..we didnt play well and at times were 2nd all over the park. But i do think cresswell should have seen red, but thats from a liverpool fans point of view. #ynwa


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Maybe they love all.


Looks more like feck all as far as I can tell. Weird


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Nov 2021)

Just coming back from the game
Still buzzing after that result.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Nov 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just coming back from the game
> Still buzzing after that result.


According to the Guardian's MBM coverage the atmosphere was "Sensational".

That bears out what I've always maintained - the atmosphere at a game is all down to the type of fan a club gets. Put West Ham v Liverpool in a public park and the noise would uproot the trees.


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Well done……..we didnt play well and at times were 2nd all over the park. But i do think cresswell should have seen red, but thats from a liverpool fans point of view. #ynwa


Well, I'm not a Liverpool fan but at least a yellow, endangering an opponent.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Well, I'm not a Liverpool fan but at least a yellow, endangering an opponent.


Maybe…..but theres been plenty of reds for less than that in the last few games. But again its just my opinion….


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Maybe…..but theres been plenty of reds for less than that in the last few games. But again its just my opinion….


Not just your opinion, didn't Jamie Redknap say red ? . . . . . mind you, Jamie is Liverpool thru & thru.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Wow, great result for West Ham and all round some great results over the weekend for the hammers and city!


Yep.....LFC were poor in most, maybe all, areas. Salah ad Mane didn't get a look in.
Hats off to Moyes and the 'ammers though as they played well.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2021)

Moyes is an excellent manager IMO. Unfairly maligned at Man Utd, never really given a chance at Real Sociedad or Sunderland.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Maybe…..but theres been plenty of reds for less than that in the last few games. But again its just my opinion….


I have yet to see it so I can't have an opinion, and while it is galling to be on the receiving end of a controversial decision it happens to everyone and you just have to bite the bullet. 

From a West ham point of view it is still early in the season and we need to keep our feet on the ground.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Nov 2021)

@Smokin Joe The atmosphere was electric.
I think in the first half even though we were a goal up we sat back and gave Liverpool too much respect and it was only a matter of time before they equalised. 
Second half we gave it a real go and Liverpool’s defence found it difficult to handle our quick counter attacks.
After a good goal from Origi we managed to see out the rest of the game.
We’re doing great at the moment but I’m not getting carried away because if you want to be a top side you have to put in these performances week after week.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Nov 2021)

Fantasy news. Leader of the pack C C C Siders use their once-in-a-season bench boost chip. Adding a bonus (largely due to the cycling goalkeeper himself Ben Foster and his penalty save) to an already good score to come away with a whopping 93 points this week and extending their lead.


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2021)

Who's next for the managerial chop?? Ole??? Bielsa??? Dyche??

Farke gone
Nuno gone
Smith gone
Bruce gone
Munoz gone


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Nov 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Fantasy news. Leader of the pack C C C Siders use their once-in-a-season bench boost chip. Adding a bonus (largely due to the cycling goalkeeper himself Ben Foster and his penalty save) to an already good score to come away with a whopping 93 points this week and extending their lead.


Yeah he's a mate of mine.He told me the ccc siders meant sea sea sea siders(He's a Southend United supporter)The way it's going I don't think i'll be catching him any time soon.


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Who's next for the managerial chop?? Ole??? Bielsa??? Dyche??
> 
> Farke gone
> Nuno gone
> ...



Benitez ?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> eah he's a mate of mine.He told me the ccc siders meant sea sea sea siders(He's a Southend United supporter)The way it's going I don't think i'll be catching him any time soon.


also chanted at Whitby Town, and no doubt many other coastal clubs....


jowwy said:


> Who's next for the managerial chop?? Ole??? Bielsa??? Dyche??
> 
> Farke gone
> Nuno gone
> ...





Scaleyback said:


> Benitez ?


Its that time of year, get someone in with a bit of time ahead of Jan window.


Championship so far -
Hughton
McCarthy
Schopp
and Warnock - very happy to have Wilder in to replace him!


----------



## srj10 (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2021)

srj10 said:


> View attachment 616947



Mourinho has won trophies at pretty much every club he's managed and his win % rate has always been above 50%. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Who's next for the managerial chop?? Ole??? Bielsa??? Dyche??
> 
> Farke gone
> Nuno gone
> ...



Ole I reckon. I'm not sure Leeds or Burnley can afford to get rid of their managers.


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Benitez ?


yup he could also go - but he hasnt ruined everton enough yet by selling any of their top players


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> yup he could also go - but he hasnt ruined everton enough yet by selling any of their top players



They're comfortably mid-table, why would they get rid of him? Other than getting battered off Waford (and Villa I suppose) they aren't really doing much wrong.


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> They're comfortably mid-table, why would they get rid of him? Other than getting battered off Waford (and Villa I suppose) they aren't really doing much wrong.


everton are looking for better than mid table......15pts after 11 games ( less than what spurs had after 11 games and they sacked Nuno) and being walloped by watford won't help his cause

but its just an opinion poll, scaley asked, i answered...doesnt mean im right/wrong

i wont be discussing further - thanks


----------



## carpiste (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> yup he could also go - but he hasnt ruined everton enough yet by selling any of their top players


They have top players???


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> everton are looking for better than mid table......15pts after 11 games ( less than what spurs had after 11 games and they sacked Nuno) and being walloped by watford won't help his cause
> 
> but its just an opinion poll, scaley asked, i answered...doesnt mean im right/wrong
> 
> i wont be discussing further - thanks



I didn't say you were right or wrong; I was offering my opinion and asking a question, that's all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Maybe…..but theres been plenty of reds for less than that in the last few games. But again its just my opinion….



It's all so damn inconsistent.

Against Burnley on Saturday imo Ben Mee should've walked for an awful tackle on Havertz. Seen marching orders given for much less.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> They have top players???



Pickford, Delph, Townsend, Sigurosson, Coleman and Richarlison off the top of my head. Oh, Begovic too.

All capped internationals, which doesn't happen if you're not good at the game.

I like Everton. They are probably my second favourite English side after Newcastle, although I disliked both when Sam Allardcye was manager.


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Nov 2021)

I hate to say it but I think Brendon Rogers is 'losing' the dressing room at Leicester. 
The fans are moaning, the foxes are playing cautions 'sideways' football. I think Rogers wants his team to play like 'Pep's' teams (keep ball)
but we don't have sufficient players with the skills. So possession football largely means the back 4 rolling it square to each other !
They were very lucky again on sunday, Leeds should have buried them with the chances they created. One flash of brilliance from Harvey Barnes.
I see a midtable position this year, at best  and I wouldn't be surprised if Rogers 'moved on' at the end of the season. I do think all managers have a limited 'shelf life' with the odd exception (Alex Ferguson)


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2021)

Eddie Howe to Newcastle. Great manager who I believe if backed properly (and why wouldn't he be?) could get the club out of the hole they are in.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Eddie Howe to Newcastle. Great manager who I believe if backed properly (and why wouldn't he be?) could get the club out of the hole they are in.


That's surprised me tbh, although he is good ... hope he gets some results with them.


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Eddie Howe to Newcastle. Great manager who I believe if backed properly (and why wouldn't he be?) could get the club out of the hole they are in.


He paid 40m for jordan ibe and dominic solanke from liverpool…….i wouldnt trust him with my billions after that


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I hate to say it but I think Brendon Rogers is 'losing' the dressing room at Leicester.
> The fans are moaning, the foxes are playing cautions 'sideways' football. I think Rogers wants his team to play like 'Pep's' teams (keep ball)
> but we don't have sufficient players with the skills. So possession football largely means the back 4 rolling it square to each other !
> They were very lucky again on sunday, Leeds should have buried them with the chances they created. One flash of brilliance from Harvey Barnes.
> I see a midtable position this year, at best  and I wouldn't be surprised if Rogers 'moved on' at the end of the season. I do think all managers have a limited 'shelf life' with the odd exception (Alex Ferguson)


Do you think he would go to UTD???


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Nov 2021)

New Newcastle manager Eddie Howe was supposedly 'homesick' while at Burnley which led to him resigning or leaving by mutual consent. How's he gonna feel being 66 more miles from home than when at Burnley? 🤔






4 hr 50 min (285.6 mi) via A34





5 hr 54 min (351.0 mi) via M1 and A1(M)


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Eddie Howe to Newcastle. Great manager who I believe if backed properly (and why wouldn't he be?) could get the club out of the hole they are in.


Howe's last job saw him relegated with Bournemouth. That should see him well suited to Newcastle


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Howe's last job saw him relegated with Bournemouth. That should see him well suited to Newcastle


Spent a fair chunk of money too……


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Do you think he would go to UTD???



Well, this season (so far) is spoiling his resume and would the 'top clubs' still take him if things don't improve ? The word from the people around Leicester, who know ?  Is that Rogers wants the Man city job when Pep leaves.


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Well, this season (so far) is spoiling his resume and would the 'top clubs' still take him if things don't improve ? The word from the people around Leicester, who know ?  Is that Rogers wants the Man city job when Pep leaves.


He did well for us in his first few seasons at liverpool and very nearly got us the league win, but that was with gerrard and an inspired suarez……..the season he got sacked with both gerrard and suarez gone he was bang average and lost the players.

some say thats happening now at liecester


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> He paid 40m for jordan ibe and dominic solanke from liverpool…….i wouldnt trust him with my billions after that



Solanke cost £3m.

Nobody knows how much Ibe cost, but I doubt the total of the players comes close to £40m.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Nov 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> New Newcastle manager Eddie Howe was supposedly 'homesick' while at Burnley which led to him resigning or leaving by mutual consent. How's he gonna feel being 66 more miles from home than when at Burnley?


1hr 20 Bournemouth to Newcastle by air subject to any such flight existing ( use to be Flybe)


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Solanke cost £3m.
> 
> Nobody knows how much Ibe cost, but I doubt the total of the players comes close to £40m.


Bournemouth paid 19m for solanke….liverpool paid 3m after a tribunal case with chelsea…….jordan was 15m plus 6 in add ons

https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/afc-bournemouth/alletransfers/verein/989


----------



## Scaleyback (9 Nov 2021)

If you start judging managers by their 'bad buys' very few are going to look like good judges of a footballer.


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

New Film coming soon - amazon trying to buy the rights as part of their All or Nothing series


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

I have just read a report 'linking' Steven Gerard to the Villa job.
I hope there is no basis to it as imo Rangers is a good place for him learn his craft and there is some way to go for him yet.


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just read a report 'linking' Steven Gerard to the Villa job.
> I hope there is no basis to it as imo Rangers is a good place for him learn his craft and there is some way to go for him yet.


do you think its not a good step to earn his stripes in the premier league, before taking over at anfield when Klopp leaves in 2024??


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> do you think its not a good step to earn his stripes in the premier league, before taking over at anfield when Klopp leaves in 2024??


Just too early and too big a challenge.
If it went wrong it could wreck things for him.
As I say that is only my opinion.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just read a report 'linking' Steven Gerard to the Villa job.
> I hope there is no basis to it as imo Rangers is a good place for him learn his craft and there is some way to go for him yet.


If I was in control (no, I'm not) I would put Gerard in Leicester, with Rogers moving to Villa.

Dean Smith to Norwich, and then Daniel Farke to

erm

erm

erm

Manchester United?


----------



## yello (9 Nov 2021)

BrumJim said:


> I would put Gerard in Leicester



Um, thanks.... I think.

Not. Quite happy with BR and I think he'll be staying put. Well, at least until the summer.


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just too early and too big a challenge.
> If it went wrong it could wreck things for him.
> As I say that is only my opinion.


i honestly think after 2.5yrs now at rangers, he knows his own style of play and has won the league up there. I think coming fown to villa would increase his experience, give him a look at what it takes to be a premier league manager.....before taking on the big one at anfield.

I mean it is all opinions, nearly everything post on this forum is based on some ones opinion, experience or view on a certain theme. But if we dont put those opinions forward, it will just become a boring place to come


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Um, thanks.... I think.
> 
> Not. Quite happy with BR and I think he'll be staying put. Well, at least until the summer.


there are rumours that hes agreed to join UTD at the end if this season.....but it is just rumour may i add


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Um, thanks.... I think.
> 
> Not. Quite happy with BR and I think he'll be staying put. Well, at least until the summer.


Ranieri went quite quickly after winning the Premiership when the following season was going the wrong way, and I'd expect the club owners to do similarly with BR if things don't get a lot better.


----------



## Scaleyback (9 Nov 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Ranieri went quite quickly after winning the Premiership when the following season was going the wrong way, and I'd expect the club owners to do similarly with BR if things don't get a lot better.



Umm, Vichai was alive and in control then. I'm not sure his son 'Top' is made of the same 'stern stuff'


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

BBC are reporting Stevie to be high on Villa's shopping list.
He hasn't 'distanced' himself but I can't blame him for that.
I think he has a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## yello (9 Nov 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Ranieri went quite quickly after winning the Premiership when the following season was going the wrong way, and I'd expect the club owners to do similarly with BR if things don't get a lot better.



Leicester have had a poor start and are inconsistent (to say the least) but I don't think the owners are concerned at this stage. Certainly I'm not.

Tbh, I think the last couple of seasons have been brilliant and fans are perhaps a little (too) expectant that that form be maintained. The big clubs retooled over summer, the gap got bigger and that 5 to 8 spot got more competitive. We've had injuries, players out of form and not as good a squad depth as 'the top x' clubs... in some ways, there was only one way we could go! Personally, I think Rodgers has managed it pretty well and it will get better.

I accept that he may well move on and this all becomes a bit moot but I think Rodgers is a fit for Leicester both at the moment and foreseeably. I believe the club sees it that way too. It's a bad patch on the pitch but other things around the club look good.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> BBC are reporting Stevie to be high on Villa's shopping list.
> He hasn't 'distanced' himself but I can't blame him for that.
> I think he has a good head on his shoulders.


Be quite a risk for Gerrard to Move to premiership and not do that well and jeopardise getting a shot at succeeding Klopp. better to stay put and hope to go straight to Liverpool, albeit arguably less well prepared than getting some prem experience ahead of it. See Frank Lampard for details


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (9 Nov 2021)

Looks like Gerrard is coming to Villa Park if usual reliable sources on twatter are correct. He's just sorting backroom staff, hopefully McAllister will come, he's worked at Villa before and knows the club.


----------



## yello (9 Nov 2021)

Gerrard to Villa could work. It's a bold move for both parties but I'd not be dead set against it myself and could see it working. 

I think Lampard was out of his depth at Chelsea, both in terms of the club and the players. I don't think Gerrard will face those same obstacles at Villa and, imho, is the more astute of the two.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (9 Nov 2021)

Many Villa fans are saying he is using us as just a stepping stone 

Who cares, as long as he improves the team, the club wins, the fans are happy and he will have proven himself to be a worthy successor to Klopp.



On the other hand if he falls flat on his face, Liverpool FC are not the ones who get their fingers burnt, it's us.

I think he is worth a punt. Many Villans wanted Potter but I think it unlikely he would leave at the present time, plus Purslow likes big name managers. He wanted Henry over Smith.

If it's true Gerrard is coming to Villa Park, it's a gamble but a worthwhile one, he will hopefully attract in bigger name players which Dean Smith struggled to do.


----------



## yello (9 Nov 2021)

There are Leicester fans that want Potter too.... sheesh, like kids in a sweet shop some fans, wanting the newest and shiniest all the time, panic and wetting themselves when things start getting a bit rough and think the answer is elsewhere. Be careful what you wish for. 

Potter's doing great where he is and deserves respect for that but it's clearly a project for him and, as suggested by @VelvetUnderpants , not one he's about to leave just yet. And clearly there are no guarantees that he could reproduce it elsewhere. 

Changing a manager as a knee jerk reaction is not a panacea.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> There are Leicester fans that want Potter too.... sheesh, like kids in a sweet shop some fans, wanting the newest and shiniest all the time, panic and wetting themselves when things start getting a bit rough and think the answer is elsewhere. Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Potter's doing great where he is and deserves respect for that but it's clearly a project for him and, as suggested by @VelvetUnderpants , not one he's about to leave just yet. And clearly there are no guarantees that he could reproduce it elsewhere.
> 
> Changing a manager as a knee jerk reaction is not a panacea.


Well no, maybe the club actually simply needs better players (or players who have the will and capability to improve) or those they have to actually pull their feet out!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2021)

Villa have spent big so Gerrard would make sense as he's led Rangers to the brink of bankruptcy again.


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Villa have spent big so Gerrard would make sense as he's led Rangers to the brink of bankruptcy again.


Really??? How come??? Or is it down to losses during the pandemic which caused the club to lose 20m in revenue

i see he spent 10m in 18/19 - recouped 3m
he spent 10m in 19/20 - recouped 0m
he spent 10m in 20/21 - recouped 0m

and he has spen 3m this season………so around 30m net spend for one of the biggest clubs in scotland. He also won the 1st league title for them in 10yrs and got that back into europe after many years climbing up the lower leagues of scotland after bankruptcy in 2012

https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/glasgow-rangers/alletransfers/verein/124


----------



## Scaleyback (9 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Leicester have had a poor start and are inconsistent (to say the least) but I don't think the owners are concerned at this stage. Certainly I'm not.
> 
> Tbh, I think the last couple of seasons have been brilliant and fans are perhaps a little (too) expectant that that form be maintained. The big clubs retooled over summer, the gap got bigger and that 5 to 8 spot got more competitive. We've had injuries, players out of form and not as good a squad depth as 'the top x' clubs... in some ways, there was only one way we could go! Personally, I think Rodgers has managed it pretty well and it will get better.
> 
> I accept that he may well move on and this all becomes a bit moot but I think Rodgers is a fit for Leicester both at the moment and foreseeably. I believe the club sees it that way too. It's a bad patch on the pitch but other things around the club look good.



You talk a lot of sense and using the term "we" are obviously a Leicester supporter ? 
I am Leicester supporter 'born & bred' however I moved away 10 years ago.
What the 'Foxes' have achieved in the last 5 years or so as been outstanding and I agree this has raised long term expectations which is going
to create problems whenever there is a 'dip in form' either short term or long. Realistically, I hope they can become a regular top half of the table team with 'forays' in and around the top 6 in a good year.


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just read a report 'linking' Steven Gerard to the Villa job.
> I hope there is no basis to it as imo Rangers is a good place for him learn his craft and there is some way to go for him yet.





jowwy said:


> i honestly think after 2.5yrs now at rangers, he knows his own style of play and has won the league up there. I think coming fown to villa would increase his experience, give him a look at what it takes to be a premier league manager.....before taking on the big one at anfield.
> 
> I mean it is all opinions, nearly everything post on this forum is based on some ones opinion, experience or view on a certain theme. But if we dont put those opinions forward, it will just become a boring place to come


I have always known that Stevie G would move on and he will always be remembered as the guy that brought Rangers back to the top. Leaving midway through the season would definitely sour an otherwise great relationship between fans and manager. I have always thought that there would be 1 more move in it before taking over at Liverpool and we can only hope that this isn't it.


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Really??? How come??? Or is it down to losses during the pandemic which caused the club to lose 20m in revenue
> 
> i see he spent 10m in 18/19 - recouped 3m
> he spent 10m in 19/20 - recouped 0m
> ...


Its been widely reported that we have lost a right few quid but as such a large percentage of our income comes from match day compared to other leagues, Covid has had a bigger impact than others may expect. Then there's the obvious investment to secure our first title in years without taking advantage of apparent offers for our best players. Others would love to see us go down again, nobody likes us, we don't care.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Really??? How come???
> 
> i see he spent 10m in 18/19 - recouped 3m
> he spent 10m in 19/20 - recouped 0m
> ...



Yeah, really.


View: https://twitter.com/TJ_Scarves/status/1456949831256231941?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1456949831256231941%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.killiefc.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fapp%3Dcoremodule%3Dsystemcontroller%3Dembedurl%3Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FTJ_Scarves%2Fstatus%2F1456949831256231941%3Ft%3DfwV7SCpXrP9eZ3MtPFOBzA26s%3D19


The club has issued numerous share offerings and been given millions in loans to stay afloat. What they are doing simply is not sustainable.

I've nothing against them, but the way they continue to be run is ridiculous


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2021)

Its not supposed to be sustainable, it was supposed to break the stranglehold from across the city. Mission completed. 👍


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> Its not supposed to be sustainable, it was supposed to break the stranglehold from across the city. Mission completed. 👍



I'm not denying that, and I understand the importance of that, but IMO it's a disastrous way to run a club and can only end in tears.


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not denying that, and I understand the importance of that, but IMO it's a disastrous way to run a club and can only end in tears.


But thats not gerrards fault, he doesng run the club, he just manages the 1st team……its the board and its directors that run the club.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> But thats not gerrards fault, he doesng run the club, he just manages the 1st team……its the board and its directors that run the club.



I know how football works, thanks. 

In my opinion a responsible manager would be like "Wow, this is ridiculous and unsustainable." particularly given Rangers' recent history. Knocking back huge offers for Morelos, for example, was nuts.


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I know how football works, thanks.
> 
> In my opinion a responsible manager would be like "Wow, this is ridiculous and unsustainable." particularly given Rangers' recent history. Knocking back huge offers for Morelos, for example, was nuts.


Did they though?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> Did they though?



Pretty sure Lille confirmed they had a £16m offer turned down? And didn't Porto have a £10m offer rejected? There may have been others.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (9 Nov 2021)

This guy is pretty reliable and one of the first to confirm the Grealish transfer.


View: https://twitter.com/alfonso_leocad/status/1458147311180255236?t=p1JQVv8RPQhi07Z0W2zqwg&s=19


----------



## Slick (9 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Pretty sure Lille confirmed they had a £16m offer turned down? And didn't Porto have a £10m offer rejected? There may have been others.


Don't forget this little nugget.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sk...-rangers-striker-rejects-30m-offer-from-china

Maybe our current business model is sustainable after all.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> Don't forget this little nugget.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sk...-rangers-striker-rejects-30m-offer-from-china
> 
> Maybe our current business model is sustainable after all.



I had forgotten about that one! Made me laugh at the time. Like, he's good, but £30m good? I don't think so!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> You talk a lot of sense and using the term "we" are obviously a Leicester supporter ?
> I am Leicester supporter 'born & bred' however I moved away 10 years ago.
> What the 'Foxes' have achieved in the last 5 years or so as been outstanding and I agree this has raised long term expectations which is going
> to create problems whenever there is a 'dip in form' either short term or long. Realistically, I hope they can become a regular top half of the table team with 'forays' in and around the top 6 in a good year.


The question of raised expectations and managing those is difficult for every club especially when one considers how unrealistic many fans are in their view of where their club should be.

I've long been a believer that every fan deserves a moment in the sun. As a Blackburn Rovers season ticket holder I understand exactly how Leicester fans will be enjoying the last 4-5 seasons.

At Rovers we had our moment in the sun and enjoyed every kick, is it or was it sustainable? A very difficult question to answer even if one puts aside the disastrous impact of Venkys ownership.

The harsh reality at Ewood is the fan base has always been 8-10000 with large numbers who will turnout in the good times but quickly disappear in the bad. Without television money such crowds make a club unsustainable in modern football.

If Venkys hadn't arrived could we have stayed in the PL? I'm not sure as the cost of doing so is enormous even with TV support. I would be delighted to see Rovers return to mid-table in the PL but I'm not sure we have a right to expect this though I know many younger fans who view the PL as our rightful place. Realistically for a club of Rovers size in modern football achieving promotion to and staying in the PL is the height of our ambitions.

I don't know anything of Leicester's finances but hope the club is being managed in a sustainable manner as a large part of your support probably now see the PL as your rightful spot. No harm in that but very difficult for a club to achieve and manage in the modern game.

If your board understand the club they will know the level of support the club can count on and what needs to happen to keep that core happy. Long may it continue.


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2021)

Just watched Macclesfield Town FC on iplayer - some people need to watch it so they can see what goes into running a football club and the investment from its owners - its not just about buying players. its a rather enlightening programme and thats for a club in the lowest tier of english football


----------



## Chislenko (10 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Just watched Macclesfield Town FC on iplayer - some people need to watch it so they can see what goes into running a football club and the investment from its owners - its not just about buying players. its a rather enlightening programme and thats for a club in the lowest tier of english football




Does beg the question about Robbie, who is from Bradley, less than two miles from the Racecourse, why he never saw fit to invest in Wrexham.

(Obviously before the Hollywood show arrived)


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Does beg the question about Robbie, who is from Bradley, less than two miles from the Racecourse, why he never saw fit to invest in Wrexham.
> 
> (Obviously before the Hollywood show arrived)


he didnt invest in macclesfield either........hes part owner in return for helping run the club as the owner is a mate of his


----------



## Chislenko (10 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> he didnt invest in macclesfield either........hes part owner in return for helping run the club as the owner is a mate of his




Right, didn't know that, it's a good deal if you can become part owner without shelling out.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Right, didn't know that, it's a good deal if you can become part owner without shelling out.


Is he part liable for debts as well .


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Right, didn't know that, it's a good deal if you can become part owner without shelling out.


it cost the new owner £500k for the club and its assets and it cost him over £4m to get it back ready just to play football


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is he part liable for debts as well .


the club us now self reliable and solvent........but im guessing its written in the contracts somewere, that the major share holder is reliable for any debts occured by the club. well it should, if he has any sense


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2021)

Enjoyed the Macclesfield show. Jimbo is quite a character!

Reminded me of Sunderland 'Til I Die in that it's not really about football. If you've not seen that I'd recommend it. It was meant to be about them winning promotion to the Premier League and the first half hour or so is all positive and happy; then they get thrashed 0 - 5 by Celtic in a pre-season friendly. The shift in tone is quite something.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Nov 2021)

I see the weekend's EPL fixtures have been postponed so we can enjoy Ingurland's WC qualifiers against Albania and San Marino. And they want to hold the World Cup and it's never ending series of meaningless qualifiers every two years now instead of four.

Personally I'd quash the qualifiers and restrict it to the top sixteen seeded nations on a straight home and away knockout up to the final. And if you ain't in the top sixteen and never make it, tough. This is a tournament for the best, not one where no-hopers are given a chance to appear on television.


----------



## Slick (10 Nov 2021)

So much for the romance of the cup.


----------



## Chislenko (10 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> So much for the romance of the cup.



I think he is missing the point that without qualification games you can't amass seeding points to try and break into this "elite top 16" .


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Nov 2021)

Gerrard has signed the contract and is now the new manager of Aston Villa.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I think he is missing the point that without qualification games you can't amass seeding points to try and break into this "elite top 16" .


This is true but he does have a very good point about the endless rounds of meaningless qualifying games. It should be possible to seed the smaller countries in some manner, play each other before the winners enter a qualifying round against the larger nations.

England v San Marino has never and will never be a meaningful match. The only impact it has on world football is to prevent hundreds of thousands of fans watching their team live that weekend. It is an utterly pointless fixture.


----------



## shep (11 Nov 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Gerrard has signed the contract and is now the new manager of Aston Villa.


Wish him well (not too well obviously) but I think he should have stopped another season with Rangers. 'Mind the gap' 😉


----------



## BrumJim (11 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This is true but he does have a very good point about the endless rounds of meaningless qualifying games. It should be possible to seed the smaller countries in some manner, play each other before the winners enter a qualifying round against the larger nations.
> 
> England v San Marino has never and will never be a meaningful match. The only impact it has on world football is to prevent hundreds of thousands of fans watching their team live that weekend. It is an utterly pointless fixture.


Wasn't that long ago that games against Albania were meaningless qualifying games.

Although, to be fair, the chances of principalities and micro-states ever acheiving adequacy in football are pretty much zero, which doesn't apply to Albania.


----------



## Scaleyback (11 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I see the weekend's EPL fixtures have been postponed so we can enjoy Ingurland's WC qualifiers against Albania and San Marino. And they want to hold the World Cup and it's never ending series of meaningless qualifiers every two years now instead of four.
> 
> Personally I'd quash the qualifiers and restrict it to the top sixteen seeded nations on a straight home and away knockout up to the final. And if you ain't in the top sixteen and never make it, tough. This is a tournament for the best, not one where no-hopers are given a chance to appear on television.



That makes perfect sense Joe if your coming 'at it' with your football 'hat' on. However the competition is first and foremost about money (deja vu, all over again) hence the max amount of teams, playing every 2 years, filling the coffers of World football with ' filthy lucre '


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (11 Nov 2021)

shep said:


> Wish him well (not too well obviously) but I think he should have stopped another season with Rangers. 'Mind the gap' 😉





So do most Rangers supporters, but in the end money talks as does ambition. Gerrard needs to prove himself in the Prem if he is ever to fulfil his long term aim of managing LFC, this was only going to happen by competing with the best clubs in The Prem.

Hopefully we can quickly get back to winning games and re-establish ourselves as the biggest and best team in the West Midlands


----------



## Chislenko (11 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> England v San Marino has never and will never be a meaningful match. The only impact it has on world football is to prevent hundreds of thousands of fans watching their team live that weekend. It is an utterly pointless fixture.



Not entirely true, don't forget San Marino stopped England from qualifying back in 94.

https://www.thefa.com/news/2014/sep/21/england-san-marino-davide-gualtieri


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Gerrard has signed the contract and is now the new manager of Aston Villa.


That's not confirmed


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (11 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> That's not confirmed




Maybe not officially by AVFC , but it will be.


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2021)

its official 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59238635


----------



## Beebo (11 Nov 2021)

I’m old school but would regard winning the SPL with Rangers as a better job than muddling around with a mid table Villa.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

Surely just a stepping stone to prove he can hack it in the Premier League, then take over from Klippity?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> I’m old school but would regard winning the SPL with Rangers as a better job than muddling around with a mid table Villa.


That is my thinking. Big fish in little pool.
I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

So.....how will he improve Villa ?
1. Villa give him a war chest ?
Or
2. Get more out of the players he has ?


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So.....how will he improve Villa ?
> 1. Villa give him a war chest ?
> Or
> 2. Get more out of the players he has ?


villa have a great squad of players....ings, watkins, mings, bailey, martinez, hause, cash, targett, mcginn, buendia etc etc......i mean they only lost grealish

i mean they spent 90m in the close season on 3 players
90m the season before and 140m in 19/20 season

thats a lot of money with not much coming back in sales - except for the grealish 100m this year - so thats a net spend of 220m in 3 seasons

https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/aston-villa/alletransfers/verein/405


----------



## srj10 (11 Nov 2021)

Better move for Rangers than Villa, don't think many managers have made a successful move from Scotland to England.


----------



## PaulB (11 Nov 2021)

srj10 said:


> Better move for Rangers than Villa, don't think many managers have made a successful move from Scotland to England.


 Brilliant!


----------



## StuAff (11 Nov 2021)

srj10 said:


> Better move for Rangers than Villa, don't think many managers have made a successful move from Scotland to England.


Er: Bill Shankly. Alex Ferguson. Matt Busby. Walter Smith…


----------



## PaulB (11 Nov 2021)

The recent managerial changes have all been an upgrade for the clubs. Gerrard at Villa, Howe at Newcastle, Conte at Spurs and Ranieri at Watford.
To keep up that improvement Manchester United should sack Solskjaer and appoint a potato.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

StuAff said:


> Er: Bill Shankly. Alex Ferguson. Matt Busby. Walter Smith…



Couple blips aside, Moyes.


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Couple blips aside, Moyes.


did moyes manage in scotland before going to preston NE


----------



## srj10 (11 Nov 2021)

StuAff said:


> Er: Bill Shankly. Alex Ferguson. Matt Busby. Walter Smith…


Shankly, Busby are from a different era, I'll give you Sir Alex but stretching it to say Walter Smith was a success down south, 30% win rate with Everton. As for Moyes he played in Scotland but never managed there AFAIK. Martin Oneill and Neil Lennon had great success with Celtic but couldn't make an impact when they moved to "bigger" clubs.


----------



## srj10 (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is my thinking. Big fish in little pool.
> I hope he proves me wrong.


I think the jury is still out as to whether he is a big fish, the fact is that Celtic dropped the ball when Brendan Rodgers left and handed the initiative to Rangers who to their credit took full advantage. Time will tell.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> did moyes manage in scotland before going to preston NE



Apparently not. For some reason I thought he'd managed Dundee or someone like that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Gerrard to Villa could work. It's a bold move for both parties but I'd not be dead set against it myself and could see it working.
> 
> I think Lampard was out of his depth at Chelsea, both in terms of the club and the players. I don't think Gerrard will face those same obstacles at Villa and, imho, is the more astute of the two.



I wish Frank hadn't come straight to us as manager and that he'd had a couple of years in the lower echelons of the EPL before (hopefully having done well) coming back to Chelsea.

Huge challenge to run the top tier EPL clubs and no place for someone who has just done a year or two in the Championship or Scottish Premiership as per Gerrard.


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I wish Frank hadn't come straight to us as manager and that he'd had a couple of years in the lower echelons of the EPL before (hopefully having done well) coming back to Chelsea.
> 
> Huge challenge to run the top tier EPL clubs and no place for someone who has just done a year or two in the Championship or Scottish Premiership as per Gerrard.


are you saying villa are a top tier EPL club??

i mean brendan rodgers had 2 seasons at swansea in the EFl, then got the liverpool job and nearly won the league........


----------



## T4tomo (11 Nov 2021)

srj10 said:


> Shankly, Busby are from a different era, I'll give you Sir Alex but stretching it to say Walter Smith was a success down south, 30% win rate with Everton. As for Moyes he played in Scotland but never managed there AFAIK. Martin Oneill and Neil Lennon had great success with Celtic but couldn't make an impact when they moved to "bigger" clubs.


add to that list of failures, Gordon fecking Strachan, came to Boro and took us from a recently relegated Championship side with a high chance of going back up, to a mid table side with a load a crap ex scot prem journeymen players on fat wages and not justifying their transfer fees!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> add to that list of failures, Gordon fecking Strachan, came to Boro and took us from a recently relegated Championship side with a high chance of going back up, to a mid table side with a load a crap ex scot prem journeymen players on fat wages and not justifying their transfer fees!



To be fair, he did have the grace to know he was making an arse of things and walked without compensation.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> are you saying villa are a top tier EPL club??
> 
> i mean brendan rodgers had 2 seasons at swansea in the EFl, then got the liverpool job and nearly won the league........



No they are not imo.

I was merely saying that for relatively 'green' managers such as Gerrard/Lampard that their first EPL berth should not be one of the top echelon clubs in the league imo.

Way too much pressure and expectation and best kept as the preserve of those with proven experience in the 'bigger' European leagues.


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No they are not imo.
> 
> I was merely saying that for relatively 'green' managers such as Gerrard/Lampard that their first EPL berth should not be one of the top echelon clubs in the league imo.
> 
> Way too much pressure and expectation and best kept as the preserve of those with proven experience in the 'bigger' European leagues.


So in your view is villa a good or bad move for gerrard???


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

Personally I think it's quite a brave move. Succeed at Villa and how can Liverpool not consider him for the job? Fail and he's nae chance.

Although I always think it's a bit risky bringing a club legend in to manage. Souness and Dalglish (V2) weren't very good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Nov 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59246755

A step down, not up in my opinion. What'll he do at Crapston Villas apart from the usual relegation avoidance celebration.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2021)

Woe the king is dead, long live the King.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> Woe the king is dead, long live the King.



There are some random names on the potential replacements list from what I've seen!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

This is a pretty good read about the situation I think:

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-but-has-he-really-earned-the-aston-villa-job


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Nov 2021)

Currently watching our U21's playing CZE. Well actually filling in time before Ireland play Portugal. Is there anything else on?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> I’m old school but would regard winning the SPL with Rangers as a better job than muddling around with a mid table Villa.


[/QUOTE]
I disagree.
He won the SPL last year with Rangers so what more has he got to prove in a seasonally two horse race?The last time another club won the league outside of Celtic and Rangers was Aberdeen in 1985.
I think he will be up for the challenge of managing a club outside the top "six".


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> There are some random names on the potential replacements list from what I've seen!


 We have lost better managers than him in the past and still thrived. That sneaky draw at home against the sheep on a night when we should have been going balls out to honour Walter was enough for me to question where we were heading this season. All the randoms are just that, random. I will wait to see who jumps in the hot seat and give him 100% support for the remainder of what still could be a successful season. 👍


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2021)

I disagree.
He won the SPL last year with Rangers so what more has he got to prove in a seasonally two horse race?The last time another club won the league outside of Celtic and Rangers was Aberdeen in 1985.
I think he will be up for the challenge of managing a club outside the top "six".
[/QUOTE]
I tend to agree. It was always on the cards and if he left at the end of last season he would be revered in Govan for years to come. Now he will be a hate figure but he won't even blink about that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Nov 2021)

ROI v Portugal ... it could be a goalfest with Dalot in defence for Portugal lol 
(any Man U fans will get this)


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> We have lost better managers than him in the past and still thrived. That sneaky draw at home against the sheep on a night when we should have been going balls out to honour Walter was enough for me to question where we were heading this season. All the randoms are just that, random. I will wait to see who jumps in the hot seat and give him 100% support for the remainder of what still could be a successful season. 👍



I'd say between van Bronckhorst or Gattuso?

I wouldn't want Derek McInnes anywhere near Killie.

Whoever it is will be under an awful lot of pressure from the start! 

It's mad that you've already conceded as many as you did last season, something's gone wrong there.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I'd say between van Bronckhorst or Gattuso?
> 
> I wouldn't want Derek McInnes anywhere near Killie.
> 
> ...


There will be riots if MacInnes gets anywhere near Ibrox. Either of your choices would be good.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> There will be riots if MacInnes gets anywhere near Ibrox. Either of your choices would be good.



From the players' wives?

I'd probably lean towards van Bronckhorst. Gattuso would be too mental I think, kind of like Di Canio was at Sunderland.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> From the players' wives?
> 
> I'd probably lean towards van Bronckhorst. Gattuso would be too mental I think, kind of like Di Canio was at Sunderland.


Some times maybe good and some times maybe 5hit.


----------



## Chislenko (11 Nov 2021)

Neil Warnock and Ian Holloway both available, what a pairing that would be for entertainment, perhaps more off the pitch than on it.


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2021)

This’ll please the lovers of international football breaks 
Qatar World Cup 2022: Premier League to have break of more than six weeks in 2022-23 season
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59253994


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> So in your view is villa a good or bad move for gerrard???



Good.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDKqHgPKhVY


There's been more communication from the club in the last few weeks than there has in the last few years.

And she's been going at this for nigh on four years so I doubt any Toon fan would doubt her commitment.

Many things seem positive around the club right now, and I hope for the sake of the Geordie faithful that continues.


----------



## Stephenite (12 Nov 2021)

Hmm... England doing very well.

Good to see Kane looking sharp. Enjoying his game, and doing what he does best - scoring goals.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Nov 2021)

Surely we can get one second half?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Apparently not

still - lets hope we don;t lose against San Marino
I mean - clearly we won't - they are the lowest ranked team in teh world

but this is England............


----------



## Slick (12 Nov 2021)

Another good result for the boys in blue. Its more than likely to be a step too far but beating Denmark would be amazing as it would guarantee a home tie in the playoffs. We dare to dream. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> Another good result for the boys in blue. Its more than likely to be a step too far but beating Denmark would be amazing as it would guarantee a home tie in the playoffs. We dare to dream. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


A bit of luck needed I think but who knows !


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> A bit of luck needed I think but who knows !


Who knows, they are that far in front them may play their kids. 🤞


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2021)

Wales already guaranteed a play off spot.......


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> Who knows, they are that far in front them may play their kids. 🤞


That’s not far from what I was thinking ! Mind you they might be really good as well :-)


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Nov 2021)

That was no hat trick kane got, one was clearly an own goal.


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> That was no hat trick kane got, one was clearly an own goal.


Which one…….header, left foot or the volley that hit the defender and deflected past keeper???


----------



## Slick (15 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> That’s not far from what I was thinking ! Mind you they might be really good as well :-)


Yes sir, we can boogie. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slick (15 Nov 2021)

What a team, bring it on.


----------



## Slick (15 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> What a team, bring it on.


Well........maybe not the Italians.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Nov 2021)

Great result for us against a side ranked in the top 10. 

I was absolutely gutted when Clarke left us (see also Mixu and Shiels (though he was pushed)), but to see him working similar miracles with the national side is very pleasing indeed. 

Hopefully we'll get a favourable draw, through to the final and then all the way there. Our lack of tournament nous showed at the Euros, but hopefully we can build on the experience if we manage it.

To dare, to dream!


----------



## Lozz360 (16 Nov 2021)

Great display and result by England. However, I do wonder what the point of having the micro nations competing in the WC qualifying groups. It must be humiliating to be thrashed in every “competitive” game you play in. I also wonder what benefit it really is to the established nations, to run up a rugby score against countries that have a population equivalent of a small UK market town. 

It was suggested (by Ian Wright) that there should be qualifying rounds. An alternative could be to put the lower ranking UEFA nations (ie. San Marino, Andorra, Gibraltar, etc.) in the same group, then the winner of the group could enter into into the playoffs. That would give everyone a chance while avoiding the seemingly pointless games where one side gets humiliated.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Nov 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> Great display and result by England. However, I do wonder what the point of having the micro nations competing in the WC qualifying groups. It must be humiliating to be thrashed in every “competitive” game you play in. I also wonder what benefit it really is to the established nations, to run up a rugby score against countries that have a population equivalent of a small UK market town.
> 
> It was suggested (by Ian Wright) that there should be qualifying rounds. An alternative could be to put the lower ranking UEFA nations (ie. San Marino, Andorra, Gibraltar, etc.) in the same group, then the winner of the group could enter into into the playoffs. That would give everyone a chance while avoiding the seemingly pointless games where one side gets humiliated.


That is similar to what happens in Africa, although there the bottom sides qualify to enter the main competition.

I certainly see the romance in part-time footballers in the smaller nations getting to play against their heroes, but it is not as though San Marino could ever be competitive, let alone win a game against the big sides. There needs to be a chance for them if they get a good side and a good run together, but yesterday's game didn't do any favours for anyone except Harry Kane's record.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Nov 2021)

Great results for Scotland and Northern Ireland, How Italy have only won half their games in that group is a mystery, but funny nevertheless....

Wales could do with point to get an home draw, but are in the hat anyway thanks to nations league, and its all to play for between Netherlands Norway and Turkey in their group. 

Its hard to avoid the "thrashing" scenario, as if the don't get decent games they never improve, but realistically San Marino, Liechtenstein, Gibraltar Malta don't have the player base to complete, but then go back 10 yeas and you'd have never given Albania a chance, and they put up a decent showing so hard to know where to draw the line and how to transition between a minnows group / seeding group and main draw would need a lot of thought.

Some decent team in the play-offs already, and only 3 teams from 12 go thru....


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Nov 2021)

Can't remember ever seeing a Scotland team play like that before. Proper team playing some seriously good football. Whatever next.


----------



## Slick (16 Nov 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/AboutScotlandd/status/1460362058311077894?s=20


----------



## Slick (16 Nov 2021)

Just for context.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Great results for Scotland and Northern Ireland, How Italy have only won half their games in that group is a mystery, but funny nevertheless....
> 
> Wales could do with point to get an home draw, but are in the hat anyway thanks to nations league, and its all to play for between Netherlands Norway and Turkey in their group.
> 
> ...








Play 'semi-finals' are seeded, but the play off 'finals' (to whittle 6 down to 3 is not). So Wales and Scotland have a 3 in 5 chance of avoiding Italy & Portugal, should they get through their respective semis. draw is on 26/11.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Nov 2021)

Was there not ever time even finishing second got you through to the finals ? You just did not get seeded ?


----------



## T4tomo (17 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Was there not ever time even finishing second got you through to the finals ? You just did not get seeded ?


This is the World Cup - less places for UEFA teams, than the European championships, which you are perhaps thinking of?


----------



## Seevio (17 Nov 2021)

More importantly, in their cup replay against Oxford last night, Bristol Rovers went into the 2nd half of extra time 1-3 down and came back to win 4-3.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Nov 2021)

Seevio said:


> More importantly, in their cup replay against Oxford last night, Bristol Rovers went into the 2nd half of extra time 1-3 down and came back to win 4-3.




I note Sion Spence, who scored two for the Gas last night, doesn't appear to want to represent Wales under 21 anymore for some reason.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Nov 2021)

Meanwhile in Iran the women's football team has been accused of fielding a man in goal when playing Jordan who lost in a penalties shoot out.





https://www.timesofisrael.com/liveb...igation-into-gender-of-iranian-soccer-player/

It's not the first time this has happened with allegations going back to 2015 of Iran pulling this stunt.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Nov 2021)

Just seen a great FA Cup match replay between Stockport County and Bolton. 
County were 2 down after 6 minutes, 3-1 down after 29 minutes (all 3 goals coming from terrible defending), then 3-3 with 5 minutes remaining, with 2 scored in extra time, the last one with virtually the last kick of the game. 
There was a pitch invasion, the scorer of the 5th goal tore off his shirt and chucked it on the pitch only for some opportunist fan to nick it, flares were being set off and it seemed that a corner flag was nicked, too. 
What a GREAT game - it had everything. ❤️


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Just seen a great FA Cup match replay between Stockport County and Bolton.
> County were 2 down after 6 minutes, 3-1 down after 29 minutes (all 3 goals coming from terrible defending), then 3-3 with 5 minutes remaining, with 2 scored in extra time, the last one with virtually the last kick of the game.
> There was a pitch invasion, the scorer of the 5th goal tore off his shirt and chucked it on the pitch only for some opportunist fan to nick it, flares were being set off and it seemed that a corner flag was nicked, too.
> What a GREAT game - it had everything. ❤


County are back 🤣


----------



## Lozz360 (18 Nov 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Just seen a great FA Cup match replay between Stockport County and Bolton.
> County were 2 down after 6 minutes, 3-1 down after 29 minutes (all 3 goals coming from terrible defending), then 3-3 with 5 minutes remaining, with 2 scored in extra time, the last one with virtually the last kick of the game.
> There was a pitch invasion, the scorer of the 5th goal tore off his shirt and chucked it on the pitch only for some opportunist fan to nick it, flares were being set off and it seemed that a corner flag was nicked, too.
> What a GREAT game - it had everything. ❤


Arguably, the best Manchester derby in a very long time!


----------



## Lozz360 (18 Nov 2021)

Seevio said:


> More importantly, in their cup replay against Oxford last night, Bristol Rovers went into the 2nd half of extra time 1-3 down and came back to win 4-3.


Oxford are consistently throwing away leads this season. They have scored first in six of the eleven games that have either ended in a draw or a defeat. Including the two FA Cup games against Bristol Rovers.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Nov 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/simondonnelly13/status/1460698490510712834?s=21


This sort of stuff stirs the pot even more doesn’t it !  . Not sure if being controversial on purpose or just an absolute ball sack


----------



## PaulB (18 Nov 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Just seen a great FA Cup match replay between Stockport County and Bolton.
> County were 2 down after 6 minutes, 3-1 down after 29 minutes (all 3 goals coming from terrible defending), then 3-3 with 5 minutes remaining, with 2 scored in extra time, the last one with virtually the last kick of the game.
> There was a pitch invasion, the scorer of the 5th goal tore off his shirt and chucked it on the pitch only for some opportunist fan to nick it, flares were being set off and it seemed that a corner flag was nicked, too.
> What a GREAT game - it had everything. ❤


Didn't they have to ask for someone to be 'assistant referee' when the lino twisted his ankle and they were fortunate enough to have Glenn Campbell (don't bring pesky 'facts' into it!) in the crowd who happens to have a licence to officiate at football matches? Altogether now......


----------



## Chislenko (18 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> View: https://twitter.com/simondonnelly13/status/1460698490510712834?s=21
> 
> 
> This sort of stuff stirs the pot even more doesn’t it !  . Not sure if being controversial on purpose or just an absolute ball sack




I'm almost sure that is Mike Parry who has made a living being controversial.

If it isn't him it looks like him.


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I'm almost sure that is Mike Parry who has made a living being controversial.
> 
> If it isn't him it looks like him.


Yep. Parry used to be on talksport, he’s a typical rent a gob. Paid to say controversial opinions.


----------



## Lozz360 (18 Nov 2021)

PaulB said:


> Didn't they have to ask for someone to be 'assistant referee' when the lino twisted his ankle and they were fortunate enough to have Glenn Campbell (don't bring pesky 'facts' into it!) in the crowd who happens to have a licence to officiate at football matches? Altogether now......


There’s clearly a song there somewhere.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Nov 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Just seen a great FA Cup match replay between Stockport County and Bolton.
> County were 2 down after 6 minutes, 3-1 down after 29 minutes (all 3 goals coming from terrible defending), then 3-3 with 5 minutes remaining, with 2 scored in extra time, the last one with virtually the last kick of the game.
> There was a pitch invasion, the scorer of the 5th goal tore off his shirt and chucked it on the pitch only for some opportunist fan to nick it, flares were being set off and it seemed that a corner flag was nicked, too.
> What a GREAT game - it had everything. ❤


It was a joy to watch after that sterile rubbish in the World Cup qualifiers over the weekend.

One thing I found amusing, we're used to seeing the big multi nationals with their names on Premier League shirts as kit sponsors, poor old Bolton have to make do with Home Bargains.

How the other half live.


----------



## Slick (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2021)

Talking about naff shirts. I used to have one of these:






Rochdale 1988 home shirt with what looks like a hand drawn watering can. They were sponsored by a local garden centre.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Nov 2021)

Any Aston Villains on here?

I'm reading a lot about their new world beating manager, but I don't see it.

Every Rangers and Celtic manager does well up there in terms of league position and winning stuff.

But none of Gerrard's players would get a sniff in a top Premiership team, so why does everyone assume he can manage players several levels above what he's used to?

Equally, the general standard of play in Scotland is lamentable.

If Gerrard reckons Celtic is a tough opponent, he's in for a shock when he comes up against the likes of Liverpool, Chelsea, City, and the rest.

In his favour is he knows what a top class player should be doing, having been one.

Seems to me his managerial experience so far makes him a big risk at Villa, and certainly not another Conte or Guardiola as some commentators have been portraying him.


----------



## Slick (19 Nov 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Any Aston Villains on here?
> 
> I'm reading a lot about their new world beating manager, but I don't see it.
> 
> ...


Not every Rangers or Celtic managers are successful, just ask Tommy Burns or Ally McCoist. I think its all relative, and Gerrard winning a title with that group of players was the dictionary definition of success, although it could be argued that he should have done it the year before when he lead his team to a famous new year derby win to stay top at Christmas. That is the sort of lesson Villa would need him to learn before arriving in the big league. As much as I hate to admit it.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (19 Nov 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Any Aston Villains on here?
> 
> I'm reading a lot about their new world beating manager, but I don't see it.
> 
> ...




As a Villa season ticket holder I think it's a gamble. There are many fans who thought Dean Smith should have been given time to turn it around. I was not one of them, I have massive respect for what Smith has done, but felt Deano has taken us as far as he could. 


I agree Gerrard is going to have a steep learning curve and Villa fans can be quite fickle, soon turning on the manager if it continues to go pear shaped.

I think Purslow was the one pushing for this, he has the Liverpool connection and likes big name managers. Time will tell, I hope for the best but am cautious about all the hype surrounding our new gaffer.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

I am a big Gerrard fan and hope it goes well at Villa but as I said previously I fear he has made a mistake and should have stayed at Rangers to perfect his craft.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

Some big/interesting prem' games on today.
Villa at home to Brighton.
LFC vs Arsenal. Arse are playing well but I fancy LFC for this one.
Watford vs Utd. Big one for Olè.
MoTD should be worth watching.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> As a Villa season ticket holder* I think it's a gamble*. There are many fans who thought Dean Smith should have been given time to turn it around. I was not one of them, I have massive respect for what Smith has done, but felt Deano has taken us as far as he could.
> 
> 
> I agree Gerrard is going to have a steep learning curve and Villa fans can be quite fickle, soon turning on the manager if it continues to go pear shaped.
> ...


Isnt that the same with every appointment….i mean look at mourinho at UTD and Spurs, it didnt work.

So why cant gerrards appointment work???


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Isnt that the same with every appointment….i mean look at mourinho at UTD and Spurs, it didnt work.
> 
> So why cant gerrards appointment work???


I think he will have to prove himself as there will be many doubters. I also think it won't take him long to so so.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

Slick said:


> I think he will have to prove himself as there will be many doubters. I also think it won't take him long to so so.


I think there are many doubters with every appointment……..some work, some dont. I think he got a good few years under him at rangers, he knows how he wants to play and villa have a fairly decent squad for a mid table team


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (20 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Isnt that the same with every appointment….i mean look at mourinho at UTD and Spurs, it didnt work.
> 
> So why cant gerrards appointment work???


Mourinho had already managed a big club in the Prem, in my opinion there was more chance he would be successful.

I hope he does well as does any sensible Villa fan. You can think it's a gamble but still get 100% behind the club and the team.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Mourinho had already managed a big club in the Prem, in my opinion there was more chance he would be successful.
> 
> I hope he does well as does any sensible Villa fan. You can think it's a gamble but still get 100% behind the club and the team.


All im saying is….not every appointment works, no matter the level of experience or the amount of money you throw at it


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (20 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> All im saying is….not every appointment works, no matter the level of experience or the amount of money you throw at it




I agree.

My first impressions of Gerrard in his interviews as the new villa boss are positive, he has a clear idea how he wants them to play and has said he will review the players and make decisions over the next six weeks.

Sounds like he is not afraid to ruffle a few feathers. Ming's remains captain short term but not commited to him remaining so.

Our defence needs sorting out and we a decent defensive midfielder, as that are is pretty lightweight.

I was hoping to go this afternoon, but something last minute has cropped up, so will be watching highlights on Match of The Day.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

Has a manager ever been sacked at half time????


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Nov 2021)

I can't think of any relatively recently retired great player who has pulled up trees as a Premiership manager - see Man U score update above.

Which doesn't mean Gerrard can't do it, but there's a lot of history against him.

As a more general point, I think very few great players have ever made great managers, and in any event most great managers are older than the likes of Gerrard, Lampard, Rooney, and Solksjaer.

As a Spur, I see a resurgent Villa as a threat, although would otherwise be delighted to see an English manager succeed in the Premiership.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I can't think of any relatively recently retired great player who has pulled up trees as a Premiership manager - see Man U score update above.
> 
> Which doesn't mean Gerrard can't do it, but there's a lot of history against him.
> 
> ...


Pep????


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 618534
> 
> View attachment 618535


Oles at the wheel…….


----------



## carpiste (20 Nov 2021)

Anyone else already fed up with "Stevie Gee"

His name is Stephen Gerard for Dogs sake!


----------



## carpiste (20 Nov 2021)

MOTD will be fun I think. I wonder who will be getting interviewed from MUFC? 
Whoever it is it will be funny I`m sure.
ps. Watford really did deserve to win and it wasn`t just a poor, poor performance by Utd.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Nov 2021)

Well done to wolves for winning today.
Didn't seem it was a great game.
West ham off form today compared to recent games.That's why as a hammer i don't get carried away with all this getting into the champions league B/S.
Still a lot of games to go and in this league there no such thing as an easy game......unless you're Watford


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Anyone else already fed up with "Stevie Gee"
> 
> His name is Stephen Gerard for Dogs sake!


He has been Stevie G for many years. I think its quite good.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well done to wolves for winning today.
> Didn't seem it was a great game.
> West ham off form today compared to recent games.That's why as a hammer i don't get carried away with all this getting into the champions league B/S.
> Still a lot of games to go and in this league there no such thing as an easy game......unless you're Watford


I had a bad feeling about this one 

Norwich could possibly turn their awful start around, they're only three points off safety now while Newcastle could end up the richest club in the Championship. They are going to have a hell of a job attracting quality players in the transfer window while they sit bottom without a single win.


----------



## StuAff (20 Nov 2021)

Arsenal's woes restarted at Anfield…
Meanwhile, in the lower orders, Pompey came from behind to beat Wimbledon, creeping back up the table in the past few weeks.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Anyone else already fed up with "Stevie Gee"
> 
> His name is Stephen Gerard for Dogs sake!


Hes been Stevie G for about 20ish years now……never tire of hearing his name.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

Sky are reporting that the Utd board have called a meeting for this evening.
I think Olè is on his way.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sky are reporting that the Utd board have called a meeting for this evening.
> I think Olè is on his way.


I hope not….i hope they are deciding how much money to give him in the winter transfer window and a new 10yr contract…….


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2021)

Ole out…confirmed by the Beeb & Guardian. Carrick in temporary charge, they're looking for an interim appointment to the end of the season.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2021)

StuAff said:


> Ole out…confirmed by the Beeb & Guardian. Carrick in temporary charge, they're looking for an interim appointment to the end of the season.


Its comical…..sack the manager (gutted liverpool fan) and put someone in place in the interim with less experience and who has been part of the coaching team thats made them look and play so shoot ( happy liverpool fan)


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/RichJolly/status/1462389179044802560?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1462389179044802560%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.co.uk%2Fsport%2Flive%2Ffootball%2F58669273


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2021)

StuAff said:


> Ole out…confirmed by the Beeb & Guardian. Carrick in temporary charge, they're looking for an interim appointment to the end of the season.


I think they should give Harry Maguire a try.
He can't play football......maybe he can manage


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I think they should give Harry Maguire a try.
> He can't play football......maybe he can manage


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mike_P (21 Nov 2021)

Pity the new manager, after if the players yesterday did not know what to do with the ball as has been stated then they will have their work cut out; here's a clue kick the ball to another player wearing the same kit as you or if you get the chance put it between the two white posts joined together at the top by a white plank that your goalie is not standing in front of, that's him with the same shorts and socks as you but a different jersey.


----------



## Seevio (21 Nov 2021)

Harry Maguire's red card means that he will miss the Chelsea game. Chelsea are expected to appeal.


----------



## Stephenite (23 Nov 2021)

There you go. Give Carrick a 5 year contract.


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2021)

Connor Jennings 9 months out of the game with a rare form of cancer, made his return tonight and scored the 5th goal in the 90th minute of Stockport's 5-0 win v Kings Lynn... 

Made up for him


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Nov 2021)

Blistering performance from Chelsea tonight.


----------



## jowwy (24 Nov 2021)

Stephenite said:


> There you go. Give Carrick a 5 year contract.


We can but pray lol……i hear steve bruce is now the favourite to become interim manager lol


----------



## AndyRM (24 Nov 2021)

I reckon Bruce isn't that bad a shout. Has a good relationship with Ferguson and knows the club. Maybe not the most exciting style of football, but I think he'd do OK.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Nov 2021)

News just in.

Samadore Alladichio is available … for a certain fee


----------



## yello (24 Nov 2021)

Not feeling the love for Maguire. As a Leicester fan, could I just say 'what a surprise and thanks for the dosh'


----------



## jowwy (24 Nov 2021)

Stephenite said:


> News just in.
> 
> Samadore Alladichio is available … for a certain fee
> 
> View attachment 619120


he might stop the possibility of religation....but the football wont be good, lets hope they sign him up.


----------



## PaulB (24 Nov 2021)

I'm off to a European game tonight, the result of which makes absolutely no difference whatsoever! We win 10-0 or lose 10-0 and any score in between will not matter at all as we've already won the group as champions so it's a total dead rubber. As I'm committed to the European cup scheme, my account is deducted of the amount of the full tickets whether I go and stand in my seated area or not, so I may as well go. Can't imagine there'll need to be any atmosphere tonight and now it's more faff than it's worth to swap the recipient of your ticket, the crowd composition will probably be the most interesting thing about the match. We'll probably cheer the away team's goals. If they get any!


----------



## yello (24 Nov 2021)

ManCity v PSG - cracking match.


----------



## iancity (24 Nov 2021)

Gonna end 1-0 PSG isnt it!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2021)

LFC is.....to say the least, not exciting. Porto have have the best chances.
2nd half starting....it surely must be better.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> ManCity v PSG - cracking match.


Been great this one P


----------



## yello (24 Nov 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Been great this one P


One of the better matches I've ever seen. The level of skill on both sides was top drawer. ManCity dominant in terms of territory and possession but when you have the front 3 PSG have, they could create something out of nothing at any time. And PSG defended really well.

I don't watch Man City often (less so PSG) but that was perhaps the most complete performance I've seen from them in a good while.


----------



## jowwy (24 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> LFC is.....to say the least, not exciting. Porto have have the best chances.
> 2nd half starting....it surely must be better.


Liverpool didnt need to be exciting, they already qualified top of the group. So playing the back up squad was always going to make the game less interesting.

but 2 brilliant goals and we march unbeaten into the next game, while breaking an 80yr old scoring record


----------



## Stephenite (25 Nov 2021)

... and _two_ more journalists arrested in Qatar with their recording equipment confiscated.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Liverpool didnt need to be exciting, they already qualified top of the group. So playing the back up squad was always going to make the game less interesting.


i realise that but 50,000 fans have paid serious money to see an 'exciting' game.
It did light up in the 2nd half though.
I was disappointed with Konate.....very sluggish.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> i realise that but 50,000 fans have paid serious money to see an 'exciting' game.
> It did light up in the 2nd half though.
> I was disappointed with Konate.....very sluggish.


I think the 50,000 will be happy with what they saw….i know one of my old cycling buddies was


----------



## PaulB (25 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> i realise that but 50,000 fans have paid serious money to see an 'exciting' game.
> It did light up in the 2nd half though.
> I was disappointed with Konate.....very sluggish.


We didn't pay 'serious money' (it was only £45) to see an exciting game. We're fans and have no say on the amount of entertainment we receive. There are no guarantees. In the end, our players were just too good and the talent showed through with Porto unable to contain our boys. We'd been denied a couple of what looked like goals already so had Alcantara's shot not been so superb - and right at my side of the Kop as well (!), it would have been greeted by a shrug. After Konate's booking, we were clamouring for him to be replaced by one of our favourites, Nat Philips who'd been warming up but Jurgen never gave him the chance.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2021)

PaulB said:


> *We didn't pay 'serious money' (it was only £45)* to see an exciting game. We're fans and have no say on the amount of entertainment we receive. There are no guarantees. In the end, our players were just too good and the talent showed through with Porto unable to contain our boys. We'd been denied a couple of what looked like goals already so had Alcantara's shot not been so superb - and right at my side of the Kop as well (!), it would have been greeted by a shrug. After Konate's booking, we were clamouring for him to be replaced by one of our favourites, Nat Philips who'd been warming up but Jurgen never gave him the chance.


to some that's serious money.....all the goals were correctly deemed offside.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> I think the 50,000 will be happy with what they saw….i know one of my old cycling buddies was


They wouldn't have been happy if a couple of Porto's simple chances had gone in 1st half.......we were very fortunate then.
2nd half Porto ran out of steam.
I am a die hard LFC fan of over 60 years but have to admit that.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

PaulB said:


> We didn't pay 'serious money' (it was only £45) to see an exciting game. We're fans and have no say on the amount of entertainment we receive. There are no guarantees. In the end, our players were just too good and the talent showed through with Porto unable to contain our boys. We'd been denied a couple of what looked like goals already so had Alcantara's shot not been so superb - and right at my side of the Kop as well (!), it would have been greeted by a shrug. After Konate's booking, we were clamouring for him to be replaced by one of our favourites, Nat Philips who'd been warming up but Jurgen never gave him the chance.


Puzzles me that. When Net Phillips had a run he did really well but now JK won't give him a chance.
He can't be worse than Konate was.


----------



## PaulB (25 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Puzzles me that. When Net Phillips had a run he did really well but now JK won't give him a chance.
> He can't be worse than Konate was.



Yet he keeps him for insurance and denies him playing time! I'm sure he's handsomely remunerated but he's not doing what he lives for.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> They wouldn't have been happy if a couple of Porto's simple chances had gone in 1st half.......we were very fortunate then.
> 2nd half Porto ran out of steam.
> I am a die hard LFC fan of over 60 years but have to admit that.


all ifs, buts and maybe's im afraid....just my opinion


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> all ifs, buts and maybe's im afraid....just my opinion


You are correct with the ifs buts and maybe's......I agree.
BUT imo lfc/konate were poor in the 1st half.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are correct with the ifs buts and maybe's......I agree.
> BUT imo lfc/konate were poor in the 1st half.


i cant judge a player after only his 5th full 90 minute game for the team....and in a team that was not our full compliment. Tsimikas was poor defensively and last night so was matip. The midfield lacked legs, which put more pressure on the back line....BUT we kept a clean sheet and we broke a 80yr goal scoring record....i will take that over a full on hardcore exciting game and losing 1 nil


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> i cant judge a player after only his 5th full 90 minute game for the team....and in a team that was not our full compliment. Tsimikas was poor defensively and last night so was matip. The midfield lacked legs, which put more pressure on the back line....BUT we kept a clean sheet and we broke a 80yr goal scoring record....i will take that over a full on hardcore exciting game and losing 1 nil


Are you deliberately missing my point ?
I have not judged Konate.......I merely said he had a bad 1st half and nearly cost us 2 goals.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are you deliberately missing my point ?
> I have not judged Konate.......I merely said he had a bad 1st half and nearly cost us 2 goals.


saying someone has had a poor game is judging him on his performance....or is it not?? i give up.


----------



## carpiste (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2021)

This comment on the latest hourly BBC update about Man Utd made me laugh:

"Imagine being a United fan. Thought you were getting Conte, then thought you were getting Zidane, then thought you were getting Pochettino.

And now you have to pretend you're over the moon about appointing some German guy that you just googled to find out who he is."


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2021)

And in other news, fair play to Brentford for recycling their home kit next season. 

A classy move:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59417811


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2021)

Who?
Ralf Rangnick: Manchester United set to appoint German on six-month contract
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59421961


----------



## Seevio (25 Nov 2021)

Perhaps those in charge at Old Trafford reasoned that Liverpool have a German manager and they are doing quite well. Chelsea have a German manager and they also are doing quite well. Therefore if Manchester United get a German manager...


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2021)

Going back to the 'why do the tiny nations bother' chat from a few pages ago, there were some absolutely ridiculous results in the Women's World Cup Qualifying:

Belgium 19 - 0 Armenia
Spain 12 - 0 Faroe Islands
North Macedonia 0 - 11 N. Ireland
Albania 0 - 7 Norway

How on earth can anyone pick themselves up after a drubbing like that?


----------



## yello (26 Nov 2021)

I remember in 1981 NZ (the imaginatively entitled 'All Whites') tonked Fiji 13-0. That was on the road to the World Cup in 1982, the only time they have qualified. They played 15 games in total to qualify.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> I remember in 1981 NZ (the imaginatively entitled 'All Whites') tonked Fiji 13-0. That was on the road to the World Cup in 1982, the only time they have qualified. They played 15 games in total to qualify.



They qualified in 2010 as well.

ETA - the ladies team is far more successful, though they've never got out of the group stages.


----------



## theclaud (26 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Going back to the 'why do the tiny nations bother' chat from a few pages ago, there were some absolutely ridiculous results in the Women's World Cup Qualifying:
> 
> Belgium 19 - 0 Armenia
> Spain 12 - 0 Faroe Islands
> ...


Going to see Wales v Greece tonight - Wales are reportedly threatening to be 'ruthless'. It'll be pissing with rain so my main concern is that they don't sing the whole Greek national anthem. It's got 158 stanzas.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2021)

theclaud said:


> Going to see Wales v Greece tonight - Wales are reportedly threatening to be 'ruthless'. It'll be pissing with rain so my main concern is that they don't sing the whole Greek national anthem. It's got 158 stanzas.



I reckon what they should do is sing the first couple then keep it playing over the tannoy once the game starts, see how long it lasts.


----------



## yello (26 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> They qualified in 2010 as well.



Did they? *googles* ah, yes, so they did. A better performance then too (unbeaten!) finishing above Italy in the table too. How could I not know that? What on earth was I doing in 2010?? Answers on a postcard...


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2021)

That group was nuts. Still not sure how Italy did so badly!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> Who?
> Ralf Rangnick: Manchester United set to appoint German on six-month contract
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59421961


I saw him described the other day as "The German Tony Pulis" which tickled me. 

Apparently he "invented Gegenpress" (the high press or counter-press), according to his Wikipedia page. Which is some going seeing as even Jurgen Klopp points out that the concept was already popular in England in the 70s, used to great effect by the Netherlands side in the 1974 World Cup, and was more likely "invented" by Viktor Maslov at Dynamo Kiev in 1964. When Rangnick was 6. 😄


----------



## yello (26 Nov 2021)

I can't see Ronaldo doing gegenpress. Not these days.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Nov 2021)

World cup - draw for playoffs in the European Qualifiers:

1) Wales drawn in the same path as Scotland - no way both are going to Qatar now.
2) Italy drawn in the same path as Portugal. Again, one is going to miss some winter sun next year.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Nov 2021)

Wales will have to fancy their chances against Austria - have been disappointing this year.
Scotland against Ukraine? Got to be one of the harder unseeded sides.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2021)

Apparently we've only played Ukraine twice, lost one, won one. I kind of forget that they're a relatively 'new' country.

They're a decent side, and have a couple of very dangerous players. Hopefully home advantage will see us through. 

It's a shame that should we manage it we could end up playing Wales. The more home nations at tournaments the better.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> I can't see Ronaldo doing gegenpress. Not these days.



I dunno, he's still a pretty supreme athlete, though probably couldn't take that intensity for a full 90.

Man Utd's top scorer by some margin too, so Rangnick is going to have his work cut out for him trying to get the rest of the team scoring and not relying on Ronaldo.


----------



## yello (26 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I dunno, he's still a pretty supreme athlete, though probably couldn't take that intensity for a full 90.


Sorry, I was being a little sarcastic. Ronaldo IS a supreme athlete, I agree, and deserves praise for looking after himself. It's truly impressive, to the point of obsession perhaps.

I just get the impression he only puts the effort in for himself. Watching him against Leicester (and, OK, ManU were poor generally that day) he really wasn't overly interested in tracking back, or pressing. He was pretty static, waiting for a chance. Similarly for Portugal in a recent match, he did sod all in terms of work rate but was where he needed to be when he needed to be. He's that kind of player; can make something out of nothing, take the chances.... but he doesn't strike me as someone who works hard generally for the team.


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Sorry, I was being a little sarcastic. Ronaldo IS a supreme athlete, I agree, and deserves praise for looking after himself. It's truly impressive, to the point of obsession perhaps.
> 
> I just get the impression he only puts the effort in for himself. Watching him against Leicester (and, OK, ManU were poor generally that day) he really wasn't overly interested in tracking back, or pressing. He was pretty static, waiting for a chance. Similarly for Portugal in a recent match, he did sod all in terms of work rate but was where he needed to be when he needed to be. He's that kind of player; can make something out of nothing, take the chances.... but he doesn't strike me as someone who works hard generally for the team.


Hes the laziest player in the premier league…..even scholesy said so


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2021)

BrumJim said:


> 2) Italy drawn in the same path as Portugal. Again, one is going to miss some winter sun next year.


It does make a bit of a joke when you see some of the rubbish teams that make it through from other continents.


----------



## yello (26 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Hes the laziest player in the premier league…..even scholesy said so


Tbh, I don't know what anyone else has said about him, it was just the impression I've gotten watching him a couple of times recently.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Hes the laziest player in the premier league…..even scholesy said so


He’s been the laziest player at every club he’s been too  . Not bad for a lazy ass  Now I’m not comparing like for like here different eras but Maradona was also not exactly one for tracking back either !? Nor Messi for that matter , you just give them the ball and they work wonders.


----------



## yello (26 Nov 2021)

but my point was, his undoubted talents and abilities aside, perhaps not one to operate effectively in a gegenpress!


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Nov 2021)

Nope


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> but my point was, his undoubted talents and abilities aside, perhaps not one to operate effectively in a gegenpress!


He isn't really a team player, everything has to revolve around him. Not much good in a side who are struggling (In top four terms, obviously) and need payers who will roll their sleeves up and get stuck in.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> He isn't really a team player, everything has to revolve around him. Not much good in a side who are struggling (In top four terms, obviously) and need payers who will roll their sleeves up and get stuck in.


Disagree. He understands his role within the team.

If you think he ought to run around like a headless chicken, thats something else.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Nov 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Disagree. He understands his role within the team.
> 
> If you think he ought to run around like a headless chicken, thats something else.


Nobody is suggesting he does that. But there is no defined role for him to understand at United, he was shoe horned in as an impulse buy, a romantic history thing, perhaps driven by the speculation he might go to the other side of the city. He's really, really super at tap ins from 6 yards, and for a 36 year old he's in great shape, but if you're Rangnick he's not a player you want in your side. 

Ralf Rangnick has been appointed manager, and he has always advocated a high pressing game, like you see from Klopp at Liverpool and Guardiola at City. To operate that system you need players that fit in to that system. Salah will chase a left back who's just nabbed the ball from him, Jesus will chase that centre back who's just won a tackle. These players will do that whenever it's needed, I.e. whenever you lose possession, and CR37 just doesn't offer that. Never has. He's not that selfless. He fits into a different system, a system that probably had its day a few years back, one where players could be carried for the 4 minutes of brilliance they could sprinkle on the game. You need to be more "complete" now, skill yes, brilliance yes, but also grit. 

I think United are looking at Pochettino in 6 months which, given his love of a high press, and this interim appointment, makes some sense. And United might actually be being dragged into the 21st century, a decade late. 

But there certainly won't be a plan to "run like a headless chicken", just a plan to work hard in closing down the opposition defenders, which I fear is not in Ronaldo's makeup.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Sorry, I was being a little sarcastic. Ronaldo IS a supreme athlete, I agree, and deserves praise for looking after himself. It's truly impressive, to the point of obsession perhaps.
> 
> I just get the impression he only puts the effort in for himself. Watching him against Leicester (and, OK, ManU were poor generally that day) he really wasn't overly interested in tracking back, or pressing. He was pretty static, waiting for a chance. Similarly for Portugal in a recent match, he did sod all in terms of work rate but was where he needed to be when he needed to be. He's that kind of player; can make something out of nothing, take the chances.... but he doesn't strike me as someone who works hard generally for the team.



No need to apologise!

The best players read the game and know what they need to do, and when. Pirlo and Berbatov would be similar examples at that level.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2021)

theclaud said:


> Going to see Wales v Greece tonight - Wales are reportedly threatening to be 'ruthless'. It'll be pissing with rain so my main concern is that they don't sing the whole Greek national anthem. It's got 158 stanzas.



5 - 0 seems pretty ruthless, chapeau!


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> No need to apologise!
> 
> The best players read the game and know what they need to do, and when. Pirlo and Berbatov would be similar examples at that level.


Pirlo and berbatov didnt play in high press teams……watch pirlo play and he hardly runs, he lets the ball do the work. Cant do that in a high press


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Pirlo and berbatov didnt play in high press teams……watch pirlo play and he hardly runs, he lets the ball do the work. Cant do that in a high press



Yes, you can.


----------



## vickster (27 Nov 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Nobody is suggesting he does that. But there is no defined role for him to understand at United, he was shoe horned in as an impulse buy, a romantic history thing, perhaps driven by the speculation he might go to the other side of the city. He's really, really super at tap ins from 6 yards, and for a 36 year old he's in great shape, but if you're Rangnick he's not a player you want in your side.
> 
> Ralf Rangnick has been appointed manager, and he has always advocated a high pressing game, like you see from Klopp at Liverpool and Guardiola at City. To operate that system you need players that fit in to that system. Salah will chase a left back who's just nabbed the ball from him, Jesus will chase that centre back who's just won a tackle. These players will do that whenever it's needed, I.e. whenever you lose possession, and CR37 just doesn't offer that. Never has. He's not that selfless. He fits into a different system, a system that probably had its day a few years back, one where players could be carried for the 4 minutes of brilliance they could sprinkle on the game. You need to be more "complete" now, skill yes, brilliance yes, but also grit.
> 
> ...


Maybe only in the opposite penalty area for corners


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Yes, you can.


So what, the ball press’s the opposition into making mistakes does it…..cause i thought thats what the players do, by running hard and pressing as a unit

must have got it wrong some how…..my bad


----------



## yello (27 Nov 2021)

Look at the talent at Man City, they run themselves ragged... well, with the possible exception of Mahrez  

De Bruyne comes off the pitch (either subbed or fulltime) soaked in sweat, looking completely shattered. Those guys are talented footballers, and 100% committed in harrying and hassling the opposition when they're on the ball. As @CanucksTraveller said upthread, that's the new game - and particularly the German/high press game.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> So what, the ball press’s the opposition into making mistakes does it…..cause i thought thats what the players do, by running hard and pressing as a unit
> 
> must have got it wrong some how…..my bad



Have you ever actually played football? Or do you just get all this 'high press' nonsense off MOTD?

It's been a tactic for years; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Have you ever actually played football? Or do you just get all this 'high press' nonsense off MOTD?
> 
> It's been a tactic for years; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


Yeh….welsh county league standard. What about you???

since when has pirlo when he played, been part of a high press??? Or even ronaldo for that matter???
ragnick is know for it and as @CanucksTraveller alluded to earlier, ronaldo doesnt have the type of game to do it for ragnick.

its not just my opinion, its also the opinion of many professionals of the game and and ex team mates of ronaldo.
but im done, your on ignore.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yeh….welsh county league standard. What about you???
> 
> since when has pirlo when he played, been part of a high press??? Or even ronaldo for that matter???
> ragnick is know for it and as @CanucksTraveller alluded to earlier, ronaldo doesnt have the type of game to do it for ragnick.
> ...



Jesus, you're a belligerent chap aren't you?

I've played for several non-league clubs.

I'm glad you're ignoring me now. Hopefully your ill informed posts about football won't show up on this thread any more.


----------



## yello (27 Nov 2021)

Are Southampton on for some kind of record? Not the kind you want either


----------



## StuAff (27 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Are Southampton on for some kind of record? Not the kind you want either


Blue half of Hampshire is currently hoping for another five LFC goals…


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Are Southampton on for some kind of record? Not the kind you want either


Whats your prediction ?
I was going for 6 nil but LFC have taken their foot off the gas.


----------



## yello (27 Nov 2021)

I don't really do predictions but I did think it was looking ominous at one point. But, yes, Liverpool seem now have settled for for the comfortable win rather than a tonking.


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2021)

2 from 2 for Stevie G at Villa


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Nov 2021)

Can someone please, please put Mark Lawrenson out of his misery? The poor guy always looks like he utterly detests football, and he clearly resents being dragged into the football Focus studio. Especially when there's two women in it. Poor man looks like he'd much rather have been left alone at the allotment in his cardie.


----------



## StuAff (27 Nov 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Can someone please, please put Mark Lawrenson out of his misery? The poor guy always looks like he utterly detests football, and he clearly resents being dragged into the football Focus studio. Especially when there's two women in it. Poor man looks like he'd much rather have been left alone at the allotment in his cardie.


Lawro's looked like that for at least 30 years. He's doing fine, and so is the programme. Poignant tribute to Gary Speed a highlight of an excellent show today.


----------



## StuAff (27 Nov 2021)

Meanwhile, in Portugal, Belenenses have been (presumably) forced to play Benfica despite Covid reducing their squad to nine fit players, including two goalies. 7-0 at half time. A travesty.


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2021)

watching the liverpool on sky game of the day. Another superb display by the red arrows up front, strong showing from konate and another clean sheet.

Hoping chelsea might drop a few points tmrw, but i wont put any money on it.


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yeh….welsh county league standard. What about you???



What is the Welsh County League, Wikipedia has never heard of it ? Welsh football league system - Wikipedia


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> What is the Welsh County League, Wikipedia has never heard of it ? Welsh football league system - Wikipedia


Now called Gwent County League and is the 4th tier in the welsh league tier system……..


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Now called Gwent County League and is the 4th tier in the welsh league tier system……..


Interesting you say "now called", since it was only created in 1980 from the amalgamation of two other leagues, neither called Welsh County - anyway, which team did you play for ?


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> Interesting you say "now called", since it was only created in 1980 from the amalgamation of two other leagues, neither called Welsh County - anyway, which team did you play for ?


Does it matter……….we always called it welsh county league, but i played for two teams within the league structure before retiring in 2005 after suffering a double break to my right leg.

but at what level i played shouldnt be an issue, to my knowledge of football…..i mean rafa benitz didnt play at the top level and neither did arsene wenger….but both are very knowledgeable and well established football managers.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Nov 2021)

StuAff said:


> *Lawro's looked like that for at least 30 years. *He's doing fine, and so is the programme. Poignant tribute to Gary Speed a highlight of an excellent show today.


No he hasn't, he used to be engaged, now he looks a bored, offended shell of an old man. Time for him to retire. 

The programme is fine, I agree.
And yes, beautiful tribute by Dan Walker to Gary Speed, most moving.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2021)

Why do Leeds play in 'non Leeds' away kits? Last week against Tottenham they had an Everton home style strip on and yesterday they had a lilac version of Man City's home strip. Why don't they play in their traditional away from home all yellow strip? 🤔







I'd also like to add that I thought their lilac clashed with Brighton's blue and white much more than yellow would've done.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why do Leeds play in 'non Leeds' away kits? Last week against Tottenham they had an Everton home style strip on and yesterday they had a lilac version of Man City's home strip. Why don't they play in their traditional away from home all yellow strip? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 619715
> 
> ...


Money. The club will be contracted to play in certain strips "x" times a year. Sells more shirts.

The strip you posted is the colour
I associate with Leeds away as well.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> watching the liverpool on sky game of the day. Another superb display by the red arrows up front, strong showing from konate and another clean sheet.
> 
> Hoping chelsea might drop a few points tmrw, but i wont put any money on it.


I am just going to watch the game on recorded MoTD .
I read various post match reviews and one on them showed various twitter messages where (spposed) fans slagged Konate off. I will soon know..


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

I have three new worries in my life West Brom, QPR and Coventry..........it's been a while since we needed to worry about other team's results.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am just going to watch the game on recorded MoTD .
> I read various post match reviews and one on them showed various twitter messages where (spposed) fans slagged Konate off. I will soon know..


The word in brackets hits home - supposed fans.
my opinion is different, hes quick, powerful, strong in the air…….and as with every footballer in the world, can and will make mistakes


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> The word in brackets hits home - supposed fans.
> my opinion is different, hes quick, powerful, strong in the air…….and as with every footballer in the world, can and will make mistakes


I will report back........just about to click the button.
BTW.....Chelsea Vs Utd could be juicy. World class players + new manager. Who knows.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will report back........just about to click the button.
> BTW.....Chelsea Vs Utd could be juicy. World class players + new manager. Who knows.


I dont ragnick is place yet is he???

and just for reference, your opinion may well differ from mine based on a 15min highlight real from match of the day, compared to watching the whole unedited game on skysports.


----------



## yello (28 Nov 2021)

Too early for a new manager bounce? And, as said, I didn't think he was effectively in place just yet. Going to be interesting when he is though. Will he take a bit of time and assess what he's got, or will he weild the pruning shears from day one and instigate a new training regime from the word go?

Either way, he won't turn ManU around within the week. That ship's top heavy, carrying some inertia, so it'll take a good bit of time to alter its course... perhaps even longer than he's got?


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Too early for a new manager bounce? And, as said, I didn't think he was effectively in place just yet. Going to be interesting when he is though. Will he take a bit of time and assess what he's got, or will he weild the pruning shears from day one and instigate a new training regime from the word go?
> 
> Either way, he won't turn ManU around within the week. That ship's top heavy, carrying some inertia, so it'll take a good bit of time to alter its course... perhaps even longer than he's got?


Totally agree…..and hoping it never gets turned around and they keep spending huge amounts on has beens and shoe horn them into a non existant structure


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Totally agree…..and hoping it never gets turned around and they keep spending huge amounts on has beens and shoe horn them into a non existant structure


I would like it to turn around.........just for 90 minutes today. A nice 3:3 draw. Then they can go back to playing sh*te


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I would like it to turn around.........just for 90 minutes today. A nice 3:3 draw. Then they can go back to playing sh*te


0-0 better, scoring goals gives players confidence…don’t want that


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> 0-0 better, scoring goals gives players confidence…don’t want that


Being selfish I would rather watch 3:3 than 0:0


----------



## PaulB (28 Nov 2021)

Some speculation now about the African Nations Cup being cancelled due to Covid. The women's tournament and the youth equivalent have been called off and with further speculation about Cameroon's lack of suitability to host the tournament, it could well not go ahead this year.


----------



## PaulB (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am just going to watch the game on recorded MoTD .
> I read various post match reviews and one on them showed various twitter messages where (spposed) fans slagged Konate off. I will soon know..


I don't believe any of our actual fans have slagged Konate off. He looked superb yesterday and Klopp was explaining the centre-back partnership and loss of Virgil last season was his biggest worry. He's now got Matip (who I would have played), Gomez (who partnered with Virg brilliantly) and Phillips who deputised superbly when called on last season. I think all are fit and itching to play.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

PaulB said:


> I don't believe any of our actual fans have slagged Konate off. He looked superb yesterday and Klopp was explaining the centre-back partnership and loss of Virgil last season was his biggest worry. He's now got Matip (who I would have played), Gomez (who partnered with Virg brilliantly) and Phillips who deputised superbly when called on last season. I think all are fit and itching to play.


Having watched MoTD I was pleased overall.
I could criticise Konate but it would be harsh. The 'highlights' showed just one glaring error but he the recovered it well.

Wednesday Vs the toffees should be tasty


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Having watched MoTD I was pleased overall.
> I could criticise Konate but it would be harsh. The 'highlights' showed just one glaring error but he the recovered it well.
> 
> Wednesday Vs the toffees should be tasty


Footballers will make errors….hes only 22, first season in a new team and country. Ronaldo makes loads, so does, messi, hey even VVD makes a few during every game….

BUT, it was a win and a clean sheet, the rest dont matter


----------



## Slick (28 Nov 2021)

Giovanni has certainly got off to a great start with another good win today following on from a great European result midweek.

Another tough test this midweek when we go to the capital and try and make up for the abysmal Hampden performance. 

Stevie G is fast becoming a memory now to most.


----------



## yello (28 Nov 2021)

Spot the ball at the King Power.


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Nov 2021)

Watching Chelski v Man Utd.
Is Bruno Fernández the biggest 'cry baby' in the Premier league ?


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Nov 2021)

So pleased to see Claudio Ranieri get a great reception at the King Power this afternoon. His legendary status is assured.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2021)

Poor game at stamford bridge in the 1st half……..

peter kay was screaming have it, with that fernandes clearance


----------



## yello (28 Nov 2021)

Whoops. Form books being rewritten. Tuchel out.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2021)

Ronaldo goes straight down the tunnel…..no hand shaking of the opponent or clapping for the travelling fans. Hes a petullant child


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ronaldo goes straight down the tunnel…..no hand shaking of the opponent or clapping for the travelling fans. Hes a petullant child


Yeah I don't like that, mind you he is a bit thick?


----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ronaldo goes straight down the tunnel…..no hand shaking of the opponent or clapping for the travelling fans. Hes a petullant child



Yeah, because no Liverpool player has ever come across as a petulant child.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2021)

That Premier League 'winter' yellow ball is crap! To me it's difficult to see under the floodlights and watching the Leicester v Watford game highlights, almost impossible to see in snow!! Years ago, they used orange/tan balls in the snow and mostly white balls all year round when it hadn't snowed. They tried a yellow and brown 'winter' ball in Leagues 1 and 2 about 12 years ago. Many fans complained (including me) that they couldn't see the ball under floodlights. The ball was binned after about a month.


----------



## carpiste (29 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Watching Chelski v Man Utd.
> Is Bruno Fernández the biggest 'cry baby' in the Premier league ?


Yes he was until Ronaldo cried all the way down the tunnel again!


----------



## carpiste (29 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ronaldo goes straight down the tunnel…..no hand shaking of the opponent or clapping for the travelling fans. *Hes a petullant child*


Is that all you could come up with


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Is that all you could come up with


Its a family friendly forum


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

Look what this report says - its laughable







we've got our fighting spirit back, i mean what a joke. They get a lucky goal from a peter kay clearance ( john smiths adverts) and other than that got mullered for 89 minutes, with de gea yet again keeping them in the game. Just like the spurs game was a false dawn, i believe this one to be too.....

Unless they get a whole new midfield, fullbacks and a proper striker ( not another 37yr old has been ) they will be forever be a mid table cup team, as roy keane said in the skysports studio after the game.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Nov 2021)

Ronaldo isn't 37. Nor is he a "has been".


----------



## PaulB (29 Nov 2021)

Here's an interesting fact;
In the five full seasons Jurgen Klopp has been at Anfield, the winners of the Fair Play League have been;
2016/17. Liverpool
2017/18. Liverpool
2018/19. Liverpool
2019/20. Liverpool
2020/21. Liverpool


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Look what this report says - its laughable
> 
> View attachment 619895
> 
> ...



What you worrying about ? Your team are doing ok , playing some nice football . Man U I’m sure will have their day in the sun again. You sound some what bitter about them. Is that because they are a bigger club ?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> What you worrying about ? Your team are doing ok , playing some nice football . Man U I’m sure will have their day in the sun again. You sound some what bitter about them. Is that because they are a bigger club ?


I am (as I said previously) a life long LFC supporter.
However I have enjoyed watching some of the great Utd teams** through the years as I appreciate good football 
**George Best, Dennis Law etc.
Ryan Giggs etc.
Some other Fergie teams.
As you say Utd will have their day again but hopefully not for a long time


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> What you worrying about ? Your team are doing ok , playing some nice football . Man U I’m sure will have their day in the sun again. You sound some what bitter about them. Is that because they are a bigger club ?


----------



## postman (29 Nov 2021)

I bet Ronaldo is thinking what a crock of a team I have joined.His United and this United is a different animal.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2021)

But 500k a week or more will soften the blow


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> What you worrying about ? Your team are doing ok , playing some nice football . Man U I’m sure will have their day in the sun again. You sound some what bitter about them. Is that because they are a bigger club ?


Ah it's not just me then. To my mind Utd have always been the "biggest" English club which has never made them popular with supporters of other clubs. Harsh and some would say unpleasant view is Munich was the foundation of this.

Liverpool on the other hand are what I call a "proper" football club which is far higher praise.

Like @Dave7 I've enjoyed watching some great Utd teams. One of my abiding football memories is sitting on a chair three feet from the touchline watching Aldershot Town play the Utd of Best, Law and Charlton. Another is of those grainy images of a rain soaked, misty Anfield we'd see on b/w TV on European nights.

As a Rover I've never understood why others "hate" Burnley. I'd apply the same to any club rivalry. This bitterness is rather sad.


----------



## yello (29 Nov 2021)

Yep, as a Leicester fan I've never got the 'hatred' for Nottingham Forest. Indeed, Forest under Clough were perhaps my favourite other team back then.

That hatred is applied to east midlands teams generally. I don't get it. The only thing I can figure is that I wasn't raised in Leicester (only born) so wasn't indoctrinated from any early age (school etc)


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah it's not just me then. *To my mind Utd have always been the "biggest" English club* which has never made them popular with supporters of other clubs. Harsh and some would say unpleasant view is Munich was the foundation of this.
> 
> Liverpool on the other hand are what I call a "proper" football club which is far higher praise.
> 
> ...




it took 30yrs of Liverpool not winning a title, for this so called "biggest club" to catch us up and then, they only surpassed us by 2 titles and cant touch us in European trophies. I wonder in 30yrs time, if UTD don't win a title, how far Liverpool will go past the 20 UTD currently have. We are only 1 behind now


----------



## Cirrus (29 Nov 2021)

Man U have appointment Rangnick as manager for the rest of the season, remind me is he Marvel or DC?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> But 500k a week or more will soften the blow


Yeah, but he has to pay about 20 quid a week national insurance out of that half million(!) 🧐


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2021)

Oh that’s probably after deductions


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> it took 30yrs of Liverpool not winning a title, for this so called "biggest club" to catch us up and then, they only surpassed us by 2 titles and cant touch us in European trophies. I wonder in 30yrs time, if UTD don't win a title, how far Liverpool will go past the 20 UTD currently have. We are only 1 behind now


I know you don't understand what others are saying. The majority of your posts make this clear.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I know you don't understand what others are saying. The majority of your posts make this clear.


so you think cause others on this forum think it, it must be true.......that's even funnier than saying utd are the biggest club in england.

I mean liverpool have the biggest trophy haul out of the two....so how do you make out they are bigger or the biggest???


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2021)

It was an interesting game yesterday. In a way, playing Chelsea away allows Manchester United's strengths to come to the fore. They are a squad assembled to play counter attacking football. They score by soaking up pressure, winning the ball in their own penalty area and breaking upfield. Playing a big team away from home and you have to counter attack, it's the only way and they have a squad well suited to this style

Playing at home, they feel obligated to play on the front foot and press the opposition in the opposition's half to win the ball. But they don't have the squad to do this. Chelsea, Liverpool, Manchester City all have squads assembled specifically to press and win the ball back quickly and keep pressure on the opposition until they crack. 

I doubt the Interim will be able to convert Ronaldo, Greenwood, Rashford etc into a pressing trio like Salah, Mane and Jota so there's gonna be some changes


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> so you think cause others on this forum think it, it must be true.......that's even funnier than saying utd are the biggest club in england.
> 
> I mean liverpool have the biggest trophy haul out of the two....so how do you make out they are bigger or the biggest???


I don't reach my conclusions based on what others think on any subject though I'm always happy to take it on board and perhaps change my view.

My first interest real interest in league football resulted from the '65 cup final. Utd have always been widely supported across the UK and with every decade which passes that "support" has spread wider and wider across the world. A little research on Google quickly shows Utd have an enormous fan base and some argue are the world's best supported club. I feel the majority would agree this is the case hence biggest.

You are counting "biggest" by trophies alone. I do not. I described Liverpool as a "proper" football club and I feel are a better club in every respect than Utd. It's about every aspect of the culture which surrounds Liverpool. This though doesn't make Liverpool the bigger club and it really doesn't matter.

As a humble Rover I can see this. As someone who loved to watch the great Liverpool sides of the 60s, 70s and 80s I can see it. As you're a Liverpool fan I'm surprised you don't see this. Great is far more important than "biggest."


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

Closer to 37 than 36 and is defo a has been - hes gone to UTD to fill his retirement pot up. Cause he aint winning the league there or the champions league....so whats the point in being there.....i can give you Half a million points why and thats it. UTD only signed him cause he was going to city.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't reach my conclusions based on what others think on any subject though I'm always happy to take it on board and perhaps change my view.
> 
> My first interest real interest in league football resulted from the '65 cup final. Utd have always been widely supported across the UK and with every decade which passes that "support" has spread wider and wider across the world. A little research on Google quickly shows Utd have an enormous fan base and some argue are the world's best supported club. I feel the majority would agree this is the case hence biggest.
> 
> ...



i see you edited the first line of your post before i could reply, but saying im aggresive towards others, maybe you should read the posts aimed towards me , without the blinkers on. i mean some members make abusive posts towards, even though they have stated numerous times that they got me on ignore, go figure

our opinions ( and thats all the really are is opinions) on "biggest" club may differ....but your right about "greatest" and every fan i speak to, have called UTD the biggest club due to trophy haul. A players is measured on how many trophies he wins, thats why some call scholes the greatest midfielder and gerrard 2nd, cause scholes has more trophies........

but when it comes to clubs, its about fan base rather than trophies, but nobody truelly knows how big each clubs fan base is, i mean some utd fans jumped across to city when they started winning the leagues and before that chelsea.....

even in my own family both my uncle and brother jumped across to be UTD fans from being spurs fans as kids growing up. Myself have always been Liverpool

opinions are just that, one persons opinion to anothers....there is no right or wrong.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Nov 2021)

Ronaldo was going nowhere near City.


----------



## Scaleyback (29 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Yep, as a Leicester fan I've never got the 'hatred' for Nottingham Forest. Indeed, Forest under Clough were perhaps my favourite other team back then.
> 
> That hatred is applied to east midlands teams generally. I don't get it. The only thing I can figure is that I wasn't raised in Leicester (only born) so wasn't indoctrinated from any early age (school etc)


I am a Foxes fan, born and raised in Leicestershire until I moved north in 2010.
My emnity was always directed towards Coventry but they haven't given us much competition for many years. 
Maybe Coventry because I lived in the south of Leicestershire near the Warwickshire border.


----------



## yello (29 Nov 2021)

That's the problem with being a Leicester fan... no teams worthy of hatred.... Forest, Cov, Derby... all gone  

I guess there's only really Wolves and Villa to figure as 'local derbies'... and they're probably intent on squaring up against each other. 

Leicester's new song; 'everybody loves us and we're not really used to it'


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Look what this report says - its laughable
> 
> View attachment 619895
> 
> ...



They deserved nothing from the game and were gifted a goal after a catastrophic piece of play by Jorghino

Some ridiculous misses by us (again).

That's 4 wasted points lost to MUFC and Burnley.

Still (just about) top of the league.

The African cobblers may well shake things up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am (as I said previously) a life long LFC supporter.
> However I have enjoyed watching some of the great Utd teams** through the years as I appreciate good football
> **George Best, Dennis Law etc.
> Ryan Giggs etc.
> ...



Even though we are CFC fans here we bought the MUFC 1999 Treble DVD as it was such a stunning achievement.

MUFC are far and away the best team there has ever been in England.

I hope they get back on form (may be a way off) as we are now down to only 3 heavyweight English teams on the Euro-stage - and despite my own club's 55 years of allegiance I do enjoy seeing the English clubs taking on and doing well vs the best in Europe.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Even though we are CFC fans here we bought the MUFC 1999 Treble DVD as it was such a stunning achievement.
> 
> *MUFC are far and away the best team there has ever been in England.*
> 
> I hope they get back on form (may be a way off) as we are now down to only 3 heavyweight English teams on the Euro-stage - and despite my own club's 55 years of allegiance I do enjoy seeing the English clubs taking on and doing well vs the best in Europe.


You was doing so well, until you added this line of comedy into your post.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2021)

@PaulSB, are you Rovers or P.N.E ? 🤔

When I watched t' Rovers in the 1970's/80's we had mates/fellow fans from Chorley who went to many away matches with us. Funnily enough we hardly saw them at home games, but they always turned up for the away ones.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> i see you edited the first line of your post before i could reply, but saying im aggresive towards others, maybe you should read the posts aimed towards me , without the blinkers on. i mean some members make abusive posts towards, even though they have stated numerous times that they got me on ignore, go figure
> 
> our opinions ( and thats all the really are is opinions) on "biggest" club may differ....but your right about "greatest" and every fan i speak to, have called UTD the biggest club due to trophy haul. A *players is measured on how many trophies he wins, thats why some call scholes the greatest midfielder and gerrard 2nd, cause scholes has more trophies........*
> 
> ...


Yes, I edited my post because I thought better of making the remark. Reasonable action in my view.

Defining players "greatness" by the number of trophies they've won simply doesn't work.

Or would you write off Alan Shearer? After all he only won a single trophy in club competition in an 18 year professional career.

Les Ferdinand?
Matt Le Thissier?
Stuart Pearce?
Harry Kane? - still time but unlikely at Spurs
Johnny Haynes?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> @PaulSB, are you Rovers or P.N.E ? 🤔
> 
> When I watched t' Rovers in the 1970's/80's we had mates/fellow fans from Chorley who went to many away matches with us. Funnily enough we hardly saw them at home games, but they always turned up for the away ones.


Rovers.

I know there are Rovers fans who currently only go to away matches but this is in protest at the Venkys regime.

Everyone I know who goes to Ewood I would bump in to from time to time at away games.


----------



## PaulB (30 Nov 2021)

Ballon D'Or becomes the footballing equivalent of the Eurovision Song Contest with Lionel Bloody Messi winning it! That was a joke!


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I edited my post because I thought better of making the remark. Reasonable action in my view.
> 
> Defining players "greatness" by the number of trophies they've won simply doesn't work.
> 
> ...


no i dont judge players that way.....the same as i dont judge who's the biggest club by size of fan base, something that in reality cant be judged.

but others do.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Even though we are CFC fans here we bought the MUFC 1999 Treble DVD as it was such a stunning achievement.
> 
> MUFC are far and away the best team there has ever been in England.
> 
> I hope they get back on form (may be a way off) as we are now down to only 3 heavyweight English teams on the Euro-stage - and despite my own club's 55 years of allegiance I do enjoy seeing the English clubs taking on and doing well vs the best in Europe.


I think the Man U success in recent times is down to one man alone , like him or loathe him he built not one but two maybe even 3 decent teams in his time as manager. Probably more so as it was youngsters coming up through .

I remember the great Liverpool side from the 70s early 80s, again Scottish influence to the fore  . A cracking side but a different era of football.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

So LFC are away to Everton on Wednesday. One of the biggest matches of the season and its not on TV !!!!
Its on Amazon. I already pay stupid money for Virgin and am not willing to pay extra for Amazon. Grrhhhh


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So LFC are away to Everton on Wednesday. One of the biggest matches of the season and its not on TV !!!!
> Its on Amazon. I already pay stupid money for Virgin and am not willing to pay extra for Amazon. Grrhhhh


You can sign up for Prime for free for a month if you've not had it before. Amazon have the rights to all the Festive fixtures too, 28-30 Dec
https://www.live-footballontv.com/live-premier-league-football-on-tv.html
So a month's subs from tomorrow will cover this week and those matches
(you can abuse the free delivery for all your Xmas pressies too if an Amazon shopper)

Just remember to cancel before it's up


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So LFC are away to Everton on Wednesday. One of the biggest matches of the season and its not on TV !!!!
> Its on Amazon. I already pay stupid money for Virgin and am not willing to pay extra for Amazon. Grrhhhh


Yep on Virgin here as well, however will ask one of the lodgers to login with their Amazon prime account  Digs are cheap enough as it is !


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So LFC are away to Everton on Wednesday. One of the biggest matches of the season and its not on TV !!!!
> Its on Amazon. I already pay stupid money for Virgin and am not willing to pay extra for Amazon. Grrhhhh


so it is on TV then....just not the TV you got. Amazon won the bidding for package 4 games i believe, they are also showing two weekends worth of games ( so at least 20 matches ) over xmas its worth it for 7.99


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yep on Virgin here as well, however will ask one of the lodgers to login with their Amazon prime account  Digs are cheap enough as it is !


same here, the mrs got amazon prime during lockdown for quicker deliveries, which means i get the footy too


----------



## PaulB (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So LFC are away to Everton on Wednesday. One of the biggest matches of the season and its not on TV !!!!
> Its on Amazon. I already pay stupid money for Virgin and am not willing to pay extra for Amazon. Grrhhhh


I don't go to many aways nowadays (used to go to them all - except games in that London, I used to sell those tickets to someone on this forum) but I always go to Woodison so I'll be there tomorrow. I've actually been going there for longer than I've been going to Anfield because of a blues-mad uncle but I never got it and the sound and emotion of the red side won me over. Might be the last time I go there if they're down on the docks before we play them again.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Nov 2021)

My theory on the Manchester United transition...

Hugely successful clubs with big personalities at the helm really suffer when that personality steps down. Liverpool did; it took them decades after Shankly/Paisley and the Boot Room to realise that they had to look forwards, not backwards. Manchester United are the same. Hugely successful in the Ferguson era and, at least until two weeks ago, were looking backwards all the time. Appointing Ferguson players as manager. Resigning Ronaldo. Trying to recapture that elusive stardust. Liverpool did the same by appointing Kenny Dalglish, Graeme Souness etc

The only question for me is when will Manchester United leave the Ferguson era behind? For so long as he is there, on the Board, attending matches, offering "advice" they can't move forward. If I was the owner, I'd get him off the Board and, politely, suggest he has nothing to do with the running o the club going forward. I don't think they have achieved this realisation yet


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> My theory on the Manchester United transition...
> 
> Hugely successful clubs with big personalities at the helm really suffer when that personality steps down. Liverpool did; it took them decades after Shankly/Paisley and the Boot Room to realise that they had to look forwards, not backwards. Manchester United are the same. Hugely successful in the Ferguson era and, at least until two weeks ago, were looking backwards all the time. Appointing Ferguson players as manager. Resigning Ronaldo. Trying to recapture that elusive stardust. Liverpool did the same by appointing *Kenny Dalglish*, Graeme Souness etc
> 
> The only question for me is when will Manchester United leave the Ferguson era behind? For so long as he is there, on the Board, attending matches, offering "advice" they can't move forward. If I was the owner, I'd get him off the Board and, politely, suggest he has nothing to do with the running o the club going forward. I don't think they have achieved this realisation yet


kenny won 3 league titles as manager of liverpool....i get the souness one, but not kenny


----------



## nickyboy (30 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> kenny won 3 league titles as manager of liverpool....i get the souness one, but not kenny
> 
> View attachment 620054


Understood. But then he came back again and did nowt

Liverpool were in the wilderness until they finally got to the point where they could look forwards because they have managed to leave everything else behind. Manchester United aren't there yet. They aren't even close.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Understood. But then he came back again and did nowt
> 
> Liverpool were in the wilderness until they finally got to the point where they could look forwards because they have managed to leave everything else behind. Manchester United aren't there yet. They aren't even close.


he came back to steady the ship for FSG after a disastrous appointment of Roy Hodgson by hicks and Gillette and the new owners wanted to get the fans back on board.........he did win the coca cola/worthington/league cup whatever it was called back then........

but his roll was to get the fans back after nearly going backrupt and bringing back a club legend that the fans could get behind....and it worked.

UTD wont get that cause the glaziers are still there and they are using the club legends. i.e fergie, ole, neville, rio to keep feeding their pot with money........ronaldo was bought for shirt sales and thats it, cause they werent winning the league with him in the team, in fact i would say he has caused them to go backwards and hinder the younger players in the team


----------



## carpiste (30 Nov 2021)

nickyboy said:


> My theory on the Manchester United transition...
> 
> Hugely successful clubs with big personalities at the helm really suffer when that personality steps down. Liverpool did; it took them decades after Shankly/Paisley and the Boot Room to realise that they had to look forwards, not backwards. Manchester United are the same. Hugely successful in the Ferguson era and, at least until two weeks ago, were looking backwards all the time. Appointing Ferguson players as manager. Resigning Ronaldo. Trying to recapture that elusive stardust. Liverpool did the same by appointing Kenny Dalglish, Graeme Souness etc
> 
> The only question for me is when will Manchester United leave the Ferguson era behind? For so long as he is there, on the Board, attending matches, offering "advice" they can't move forward. If I was the owner, I'd get him off the Board and, politely, suggest he has nothing to do with the running o the club going forward. I don't think they have achieved this realisation yet


Jose Mourhino and Louis van Gaal were definitely NOT ex players/ staff. 
They have left the Ferguson era behind to be taken over by an American money making dynasty. Woodward has last so long because he knows, as well as a lot of Utd fans, that all that maatters is money and profits. Their owners do not care one jot for their fans and trophies as long as they make a buck.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2021)

any chance we can get away from "whose the biggest club"

They both signed their best players from Boro in any event....


----------



## PaulB (30 Nov 2021)

RIP Ray Kennedy. Truly one of the greatest players I've ever seen grace our pitch. Very sad as he suffered from Parkinson's disease which must have robbed him of the pleasures retirement would have brought.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> any chance we can get away from "whose the biggest club"
> 
> They both signed their best players from Boro in any event....


Salah came from roma didnt he, kenny dalglish came from celtic……….and stevie G came straight outa merseyside

none from boro…


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

PaulB said:


> RIP Ray Kennedy. Truly one of the greatest players I've ever seen grace our pitch. Very sad as he suffered from Parkinson's disease which must have robbed him of the pleasures retirement would have brought.


Yes indeed. A wonderful player and servant of the club.
Yet another hero of mine has sadly passed


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2021)

PaulB said:


> RIP Ray Kennedy. Truly one of the greatest players I've ever seen grace our pitch. Very sad as he suffered from Parkinson's disease which must have robbed him of the pleasures retirement would have brought.


Indeed. Great player and lived half his life with Parkinson.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2021)

PaulB said:


> RIP Ray Kennedy. Truly one of the greatest players I've ever seen grace our pitch. Very sad as he suffered from Parkinson's disease which must have robbed him of the pleasures retirement would have brought.


Sad news! I always thought of this match 50 years ago when his name was mentioned.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> so it is on TV then....just not the TV you got. Amazon won the bidding for package 4 games i believe, they are also showing two weekends worth of games ( so at least 20 matches ) over xmas its worth it for 7.99


@jowwy I've got the Amazon free trial, does the football come with the basic package or do you have to pay extra for it? Bloody Plusnet have dropped their TV service so I've lost BT Sport 1 on that.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> @jowwy I've got the Amazon free trial, does the football come with the basic package or do you have to pay extra for it? Bloody Plusnet have dropped their TV service so I've lost BT Sport 1 on that.


Its no extra as far as i am aware……im watching newcastle v norwich at the moment


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Its no extra as far as i am aware……im watching newcastle v norwich at the moment


Same here ... is it in 4K? Looks better than Sky matches for some reason.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Its no extra as far as i am aware……im watching newcastle v norwich at the moment


Cheers, I think it's West Ham v Brighton tomorrow.

I don't know why your wasting time with the Newcastle match, theirs a real thriller on ITV4 at the moment, England v Latvia in a women's world cup game. It's half time and England are just edging it at 8-0. Can Latvia turn it round in the next forty five? We'll see.


----------



## Scaleyback (30 Nov 2021)

I have had Amazon Prime for years and have watched Amazon's football coverage before. I also have Sky sports. I think the technical aspects of Amazon's coverage is superior to Sky's. With Sky I suffer short periods of out of focus pictures, sometimes loss of sound and other random technical 'glitchs' Amazon, no such problems . . . Yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2021)

Good job I started reading this thread, my grandson supports Leeds and I was looking forward to watching the game which I thought was on tomorrow night🤔 I somehow got my dates mixed up and I’ve just switched it on 😎


----------



## yello (30 Nov 2021)

Dunno if anyone here follows women's football but Wales playing very well against France at the moment. They're not intimidated at all and working hard to close France down. Hope they keep it up and don't run out of steam.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2021)

16-0 now with ten minutes left.

The Latvian players look fed up.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news! I always thought of this match 50 years ago when his name was mentioned.



I was at that match.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2021)

19 - 0.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2021)

20-0 at the whistle.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2021)

Looks to be bucketing down at Elland road. Palace look dangerous on the break


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2021)

Accoring to the Beeb, England had 64 shots, 31 of which were on target. So I suppose the Latvian 'keeper did alright really.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Accoring to the Beeb, England had 64 shots, 31 of which were on target. So I suppose the Latvian 'keeper did alright really.


I think they changed their keeper at half time. The second half choice couldn't kick a ball to save her life.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I have had Amazon Prime for years and have watched Amazon's football coverage before. I also have Sky sports. I think the technical aspects of Amazon's coverage is superior to Sky's. With Sky I suffer short periods of out of focus pictures, sometimes loss of sound and other random technical 'glitchs' Amazon, no such problems . . . Yet.


got one of my lads to sign me into Prime , watched the last 30mins of the NU vNO quality of picture was blurry for a few minutes, then it seemed to sort itself .


----------



## Spartak (30 Nov 2021)

Great goal from Pukki.... ⚽

COYY 🔰


----------



## nickyboy (30 Nov 2021)

Spartak said:


> Great goal from Pukki.... ⚽
> 
> COYY 🔰


The fascinating thing is which players will come into NUFC in the transfer window with (presumably) unlimited money to spend but, in all likelihood, relegation on the cards. Presumably the incomers will have a parachute clause in the event of relegation but that hardly gets them manning the barricades


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

Right.
Everton Vs LFC.........my 2 predictions.
A. 3 nil toLFC
B. A red card for Everton.
What do you predict ?


----------



## srj10 (30 Nov 2021)

Some big scores in the women's world cup games tonight, 20 for England, 11 for Ireland and Scotland concede 8.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I was at that match.



I'd say this is one of the most famous FA Cup final goals and one of the most famous Images, of Charlie George lying on the ground after scoring it. I saw him play for Derby (with 1970's permed hair) when Rovers played them at the Baseball Ground in the FA Cup in 1978.


I still have the program, though it is/was more of a newspaper. Derby spent a few seasons having a thin tabloid sized newspaper thingy, rather than a traditional footy program.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I was at that match.


I know you want me to ask , so why/how were you there? 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I know you want me to ask , so why/how were you there? 🤔


My football watching or supporting life is long and complicated. No one in my family had the slightest interest in football and living very rurally there was no club to support. Aldershot Town was the closest League club, an hour by bus. From aged 12 or so I spent my Saturdays watching Southern League Guildford City.

This was the 60s and even at 13/14 I was allowed to travel solo to London. I'd often watch Liverpool away. I just loved watching football and LFC were wonderful to watch. My Dad was given a ticket in the Arsenal end and I swapped it with a Gunner outside Wembley for the Liverpool end.

Next you'll ask why Rovers? Keith Newton! I was raised in a small Hampshire village. Newton was in the WC squad and played for England. Blackburn? Where is Blackburn? That's how life was. I loved the shirt and my interest was sparked and I'd keep an eye out for Rovers results just as I did others like Liverpool, Exeter, Newcastle, Southampton, Celtic (great shirt) and Ipswich.

In 1982 we moved to Lancashire. At a loose end one Saturday I wandered down to Ewood just to watch a game v Portsmouth. I stood on that funny bit of terrace between the Blackburn End and Nuttall Street.

People spoke to me! Even then for a southerner this was still an unusual experience! With my accent I must have sounded as though I was born outside Fratton Park but no one cared.

I really felt like I had come home, this was my club, love at first sight and I've hardly missed a home game since. Two of my kids are diehards the other likes cricket! 😄


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

srj10 said:


> Some big scores in the women's world cup games tonight, 20 for England, 11 for Ireland and Scotland concede 8.


The issue in the women's game is that in the top leagues and countries the standards are improving rapidly, I watch a english league game on TV the other day, the skill levels are very good its better to watch than the men's game, but the minnow's are keeping up for the minute. if you look at every group in this qualifying comp, there are some massive goal difference swings between the top and bottom teams.

That said we have a similar albeit smaller issue with the "minnows" in the men's game getting thrashed and picking up a point in a qual game is a rare thing.

We started our hockey season this year, after a bit of a league reshuffle with a 23-0 win. Fortunately the games have got more competitive as that wasn't much fun for either side, and certainly not for the oppo.


----------



## yello (1 Dec 2021)

I get to watch a lot of women's football because it's televised a good deal here in France. The difference in standards across teams in the same league is big enough but taken across the world, even more so.

I follow Leicester City Women (when they're on the FA Player, or club TV) and last season they walked away with the league and were promoted to the WSL. They got several new players in over the summer but they are struggling, stuck firmly to the bottom without a point. The difference in standard in the WSL is obvious to see. Hopefully, in time, those gaps will close.

On a general note, I do enjoy watching the women's game. It's a different game and that, for me, was the key to enjoying it - appreciating that it is a different game. Tactics and skills are there, the physicality is different.

I watched the France v Wales match last night, and with Wales 1-0 down and maybe 10 minutes to go, a Welsh player struck a volley sweet as you like, difficult enough given the way the ball came at her, but it was on-target and had some wellie..... only to be pushed wide by a top drawer save. Excellent stuff.

If you ever have the chance to watch Wendie Renard (CB for France and OL) then do so, she just oozes class.


----------



## R_nger (1 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Salah came from roma didnt he, kenny dalglish came from celtic……….and stevie G came straight outa merseyside
> 
> none from boro…


Souness ?


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

R_nger said:


> Souness ?


he said best players.........souness was good, but not one of our best ( in my opinion, others may differ)


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> he said best players.........souness was good, but not one of our best ( in my opinion, others may differ)


Better not repeat that to Souness


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Better not repeat that to Souness


Break yer legs


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Better not repeat that to Souness


he was a good player....i just dont think he was one of our best, not only that, but he original played for spurs and then middlesborough, before they shipped him out on loan...then to liverpool


----------



## yello (1 Dec 2021)

I'd just like to remind our readers that other football teams are available


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> I'd just like to remind our readers that other football teams are available


Yes.....like ManU or Everton.
Oh sorry........you said football


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> I'd just like to remind our readers that other football teams are available


correct there are, but not as many people support them and no one on this thread is asking about them


----------



## srj10 (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> The issue in the women's game is that in the top leagues and countries the standards are improving rapidly, I watch a english league game on TV the other day, the skill levels are very good its better to watch than the men's game, but the minnow's are keeping up for the minute. if you look at every group in this qualifying comp, there are some massive goal difference swings between the top and bottom teams.
> 
> That said we have a similar albeit smaller issue with the "minnows" in the men's game getting thrashed and picking up a point in a qual game is a rare thing.
> 
> We started our hockey season this year, after a bit of a league reshuffle with a 23-0 win. Fortunately the games have got more competitive as that wasn't much fun for either side, and certainly not for the oppo.


Spain had nine players from Barcelona in their starting eleven including the winner and runner up of the Ballon D'Or and had it not been for the Scotland keeper the score would easily have been in double figures.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Better not repeat that to Souness


Indeed Souness & Pallister prompted my original comment. also Johnston and the spotty german also went Boro to L'pool. Can't remember any other top players bar Pally going to Man U, we signed a few the other way including Pally back again and Robson as player manager 

I thought jowwy didn't do humour, but his spurs comment proves he does.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> I'd just like to remind our readers that other football teams are available



Looking at some of the posts.
Which are the teams other than your own (Chelsea of course) that you follow & why
For me
Bromley FC - Born and live in Bromley
Elgin City - Met a chap on holiday many years ago who was wearing their shirt. he was delighted in telling me that the team were complete rubbish that never won - He wasn't wrong
Gillingham - Once found a Gills wooly scarf when I was about 12 years old. Looked out for their scores ever since
Hibernian - Due to George Best going there which piqued my interest
Maidstone FC - Lived there for a while
Hamburg HSV - Been to a good few games when they were in the top Bundesliga. the atmosphere at German games is something to behold.
Palmerias FC San Paulo - Went to a couple of games when I was in Brazil. Absolutely mental atmosphere too.
OFI FC - Crete. - I have good friends who live on the island who support them.
Philadelphia Union - USA - I've been following US Soccer for many years. Have friends in Philly who I've been staying with over the past 30 years
Real Zaragoza - Spain - Spent 24 hours on a coach back in 95 travelling to a Chelsea game. Chelsea lost and we all got beat up by the Civil Guarda. Not a great time, but the fans were great and followed them ever since
Tromso Norway - Up in the Arctic Circle, Once again, an away Chelsea Cup match. It snowed, a lot. Vialli did his bit to safe face by single handedly wining the game. Stunning ground set between mountains and sea


----------



## R_nger (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed Souness & Pallister prompted my original comment. also Johnston and the spotty german also went Boro to L'pool. Can't remember any other top players bar Pally going to Man U, we signed a few the other way including Pally back again and Robson as player manager
> 
> I thought jowwy didn't do humour, but his spurs comment proves he does.


Ziege 

Downing went to Liverpool via other clubs ?

what did he say about Spurs ? I missed that and can’t find it now


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Looking at some of the posts.
> Which are the teams other than your own (Chelsea of course) that you follow & why
> For me
> Bromley FC - Born and live in Bromley
> ...



I thought everyones favourite 2nd team was Leicester City ? if it's not . . . . . it should be.


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed Souness & Pallister prompted my original comment. also Johnston and the spotty german also went Boro to L'pool. Can't remember any other top players bar Pally going to Man U, we signed a few the other way including Pally back again and Robson as player manager
> 
> I thought jowwy didn't do humour, but his spurs comment proves he does.


does this not state he started his career at spurs or am i seeing things??


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

R_nger said:


> Ziege
> 
> Downing went to Liverpool via other clubs ?
> 
> what did he say about Spurs ? I missed that and can’t find it now


Christian ziege - does not fall into the category of liverpools best - he only played 16 games

as for the spurs comment - thats were souness started his senior career in 1970


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

R_nger said:


> Ziege
> 
> Downing went to Liverpool via other clubs ?
> 
> what did he say about Spurs ? I missed that and can’t find it now


suggesting Souness was one of their most influential players ever, when in fact he made one UEFA cub sub appearance for them so left for Boro as couldnt make the apprentice to 1st team transition at high flying spurs.

We refer to the snake of a Z player as the spotty german. Good point on Downing there via Villa, and back via West Ham, clearly claret suited his complexion.

Where would Liverpool be without the Boro talent production line?


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> *1..That Souness was one of their most influential players ever*, when in fact he made one UEFA cub sub appearance for them so left for Boro as couldnt make the apprentice to 1st team transition at high flying spurs.
> 
> We refer to the snake of a Z player as the spotty german. Good point on Downing there via Villa, and back via West Ham, clearly claret suited his complexion.
> 
> *2..Where would Liverpool be without the Boro talent production line?*


1..Thats is defo not what i said.......

2.. Still winning trophies and being the best club in the country......yes souness was a good player, but he was not one of our ultimate best in my eyes.....BUT i was 6/7yrs old when i started supporting liverpool in 1982 and souey was on his way out then as he was 29 and running around in the mud, kicking a medicine ball was starting to show 

others will probably chirp in and say something else, but this is just my view


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> 1..Thats is defo not what i said.......
> 
> 2.. Still winning trophies and being the best club in the country......yes souness was a good player, but he was not one of our ultimate best in my eyes.....BUT i was 6/7yrs old when i started supporting liverpool in 1982 and souey was on his way out then as he was 29 and running around in the mud, kicking a medicine ball was starting to show
> 
> others will probably chirp in and say something else, but this is just my view


Souness was definitely among my (long) list of favourite players.
Crap manager imo but great player.


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Souness was definitely among my (long) list of favourite players.
> Crap manager imo but great player.


one of liverpools greats though???


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> one of liverpools greats though???


try google. He'll be in most top 10's. One of the very best midfielders in his era anywhere and a big reason why Liverpool won so much back then.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

Newcastle - richest team in the 22-23 Championship? Discuss....


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> try google. He'll be in most top 10's. One of the very best midfielders in his era anywhere and a big reason why Liverpool won so much back then.


this isn't about what google says - this is about personal opinion, i said he was a good/top player for liverpool, but for me, not one of the greats.....that's just my opinion.

Roy keane thinks the whole back room staff should be sacked at united along with Ole, Gary Neville's opinion is they shouldnt.......thats the love of football, we all have our opinion and shouldnt be swayed cause some one has a different view.


you asked me to use google.....
https://bleacherreport.com/articles/1430330-liverpools-10-best-players-of-all-time


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Newcastle - richest team in the 22-23 Championship? Discuss....


agree.....i think there are big issues within the club and it will take more than 1 transfer window to sort them out....also Howe as the worst defensive record for goals conceded in the last 5yrs during his time at bournemouth, he was constanly around 19th/20th for goals conceded


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> one of liverpools greats though???


Depends how long the list is allowed to be.
He was a standout player when I used to go and watch them.


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Depends how long the list is allowed to be.
> He was a standout player when I used to go and watch them.


Well @T4tomo says top 10


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Well @T4tomo says top 10





jowwy said:


> you asked me to use google.....
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/1430330-liverpools-10-best-players-of-all-time


https://bleacherreport.com/articles...the-50-greatest-liverpool-players-of-all-time
not in their top 10 and no 6 in their top 50!
most top 10's have him in, apart from the one jowwy spend ages finding he wasn't in, which the above contradiction concludes they don't know their Wales from their Whales.

All these things are subjective. A lot of people wouldn't rate Dunga in their stand out Brazilian players , too boring, no flair, but when he played he conducted the orchestra and made that 90's team tick.


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...the-50-greatest-liverpool-players-of-all-time
> not in their top 10 and no 6 in their top 50!
> most top 10's have him in, apart from the one jowwy spend ages finding he wasn't in, which the above contradiction concludes they don't know their Wales from their Whales.
> 
> All these things are subjective. A lot of people wouldn't rate Dunga in their stand out Brazilian players , too boring, no flair, but when he played he conducted the orchestra and made that 90's team tick.


It took 3 seconds to type liverpool top 10 players and the first report was the one i posted…….

also in the top 50 you posted it says King Kenny was number 1….that report was conducted in 2011

in the top 10 report it says Stevie Gerrard is number 1 …..that report was conducted in 2012

so i would say there was 2 totally different demographic groups that were asked the question, but as you say its all subjective…….which oddly enough is exactly what ive been saying to you, in a last 5 posts between us.

maybe now you will listen, rather than just trying to force your opinion onto me…….


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In 1982 we moved to Lancashire. At a loose end one Saturday I wandered down to Ewood just to watch a game v Portsmouth. I stood on that funny bit of terrace between the Blackburn End and Nuttall Street.


The 1980's saw many Rovers v Portsmouth battles, both on and off the pitch.  I think that small bit of terracing was called The Enclosure. 🤔 My first Rovers game was 12th of January 1974 against Chestefield. Rovers won 2-1 if I remember rightly.🤔 In those days Rovers were 3rd Division and local rivals Burnley were 1st Division. I was at secondary school at the time and it was the fashion to follow Burnley. Never being one to follow the crowd or fashionable things/fads I went with my brother to watch the 3rd Division club at the way past it's best ground, instead of the top flight club with a then modern ground. Even though my grandad, uncle, mum's and cousin were lifelong 'Dingles'.


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

This liverpool team are looking real good at the moment. 43 goals in 14 games in the premier league…….wow


----------



## carpiste (1 Dec 2021)

Have you noticed how much better MOTD is when your team has won 
Quite possibly the goal of the season will be on tonight. In fact I`d definitely bet on it getting in the top two  one  I won`t add a spoiler by naming the player. You`ll know I think


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Have you noticed how much better MOTD is when your team has won
> Quite possibly the goal of the season will be on tonight. In fact I`d definitely bet on it getting in the top two  one  I won`t add a spoiler by naming the player. You`ll know I think


Bernardo Silva's controlled volley (I assume) was sublime, it kind of reminded me of that Gustavo Poyet volley against Sunderland in 99. Just wonderful technique.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> this isn't about what google says - this is about personal opinion, i said he was a good/top player for liverpool, but for me, not one of the greats.....that's just my opinion.
> 
> Roy keane thinks the whole back room staff should be sacked at united along with Ole, Gary Neville's opinion is they shouldnt.......thats the love of football, we all have our opinion and shouldnt be swayed cause some one has a different view.
> 
> ...


No room for Liverpool's record league goalscorer?


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No room for Liverpool's record league goalscorer?


Ask bleachers its not my report lol


----------



## PaulB (2 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No room for Liverpool's record league goalscorer?


I don't know what this is about because there are two embarrassments on here I have on ignore but weren't Liverpool....well. Liverpool last night? More of the same, please and surely Covid HAS to stop the AFCON from going ahead?


----------



## T4tomo (2 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Bernardo Silva's controlled volley (I assume) was sublime, it kind of reminded me of that Gustavo Poyet volley against Sunderland in 99. Just wonderful technique.


Awesome goal, went from toying with the villa attacker back in their own box to scoring a beauty in about 5 seconds. They are great to watch when they play like that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

Beat 'em but Watford played out of their skins and we were out of sorts with a makeshift holding midfield. 

Decent coverage on Prime.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 Dec 2021)

Although we lost to man City last night, I was more than impressed with Villa's performance, especially in the second half. Is there room for improvement, of course, they are on a different level to us. What is noticeable is the change in attitude throughout the team since Gerrard has taken over. We are playing with more grit and determination, I know it's early days but feel Villa are in good hands with Steve G and his team at the helm.

Finally, I was disappointed with the w*ankers who booed Grealish. Villa are not going to be playing in Europe anytime soon, he deserves to play with a top club because he is that good. Plus his massive contribution in getting us promoted and keeping us up and 100 million for him, what more could he have given.

He showed his class by walking up to the Holte end and applauded us, even though he was being abused. The poor lad had tears in his eyes. 

I will never work some fans out.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Beat 'em but Watford played out of their skins and we were out of sorts with a makeshift holding midfield.
> 
> Decent coverage on Prime.



Watford were a bit dirty weren't they?


----------



## Scaleyback (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Decent coverage on Prime.



Yes, and all last night matches are there for retrospective viewing. 😊


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Watford were a bit dirty weren't they?



Agreed. 

Fouls went in non-stop from the off. 

Always the same playing teams such as them and the likes of Burnley who compensate for lack of skill with brute force. 

Nature of a very polarised league though. 

Tougher test against West Ham coming up!


----------



## yello (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Tougher test against West Ham coming up!



Decent side are West Ham. Moyes is working wonders. They're not just physical, they can play a bit too. Unlike Burnley.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Dec 2021)

a bit of trepidation vs Arsenal tonight, they have won 4 out of last 5 games. Mind you can't complain about United's remaining 2021 games, could have been a lot worse. 3 points tonight and maybe that's the back of a depressing month


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

Lucky Spurs with that first goal.


----------



## iancity (2 Dec 2021)

Does Fred get an assist for that Arsenal goal ?


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2021)

iancity said:


> Does Fred get an assist for that Arsenal goal ?


Pretty much every goal the opposition score against Man U, well him or McGuire


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Dec 2021)

Thats not the best from DGH ... he must know the rules?


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2021)

Could the Amazon commentators be any more biased towards Man U


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2021)

A Has been , prima donna plenty to describe Ronaldo however he has a knack of scoring ! Unfortunately they are still average as a team .


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Could the Amazon commentators be any more biased towards Man U


Oi Ali McCoist is usually quite fair unless it’s The Rangers


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Oi Ali McCoist is usually quite fair unless it’s The Rangers


More the other bloke. Think he might commentate for Sky or BT too and is the same


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> More the other bloke. Think he might commentate for Sky or BT too and is the same


Yes defo a Man U fan lol


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2021)

All the poor teams let ronaldo score against them…..cant blame the commentators for that


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> All the poor teams let ronaldo score against them…..cant blame the commentators for that


Haha right ok . LFC supporters have earned the right to gloat that’s for sure !  .


----------



## carpiste (3 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> I don't know what this is about because there are two embarrassments on here I have on ignore but weren't Liverpool....well. Liverpool last night? More of the same, please and surely Covid HAS to stop the AFCON from going ahead?


Why? COVID will be here next year and they won`t stop the World cup! Christmas is coming, they won`t stop that! At the end of the day most of the premier now has African players so it`s no good whining about losing anyone. Everyone just has to put up with it.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> All the poor teams let ronaldo score against them…..cant blame the commentators for that


Apparently he's scored 3 goals against Liverpool in the past


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Apparently he's scored 3 goals against Liverpool in the past


yup - when we was a poor team.......and in that period of when ronaldo was at utd, we were poor


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Why? COVID will be here next year and they won`t stop the World cup! Christmas is coming, they won`t stop that! At the end of the day most of the premier now has African players so it`s no good whining about losing anyone. Everyone just has to put up with it.


to be fair though - every footbal league is closing down for the world cup and for the european cup.......but leagues don't shut down for the AFCON


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> Decent side are West Ham. Moyes is working wonders. They're not just physical, they can play a bit too. Unlike Burnley.


West Ham are going through a bit of a "blip" at the moment.
I was at the game against Brighton and we played okay in fits and starts but overall we were mediocre and Brighton deserved their point.
we are going to have to up our game against chelsea


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Apparently he's scored 3 goals against Liverpool in the past



Likes scoring against Klippity too. 7 in 9 games, in the inevitable CL meetings between Real and Dortmund.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2021)

To be fair given how many goals he's scored over the years, he's probably put at least one in against most Premiership/top Europe teams - not just 'lesser' opposition (I don't think any one would deny that Liverpool are rather better than Arsenal currently)


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Likes scoring against Klippity too. 7 in 9 games, in the inevitable CL meetings between Real and Dortmund.


but zero againts klopp ( his real name, not an abusive name) in the premier league, were he is currently playing. Past is the past........


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> To be fair given how many goals he's scored over the years, he's probably put at least one in against most Premiership/top Europe teams - not just 'lesser' opposition (I don't think any one would deny that Liverpool are rather better than Arsenal currently)



Yep:

https://www.90min.com/posts/the-clubs-cristiano-ronaldo-has-scored-most-goals-against - European

https://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/how...aldo-scored-against/i8b7yt4j3ewd1fc5kb2fskhav - PL


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Yep:
> 
> https://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/how...aldo-scored-against/i8b7yt4j3ewd1fc5kb2fskhav - PL


@vickster only 2 against liverpool in this list, the lowest in the premier league 

but lets keep this as an adult discussion/debate and leave out playground name calling.......


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> but zero againts klopp ( his real name, not an abusive name) in the premier league, were he is currently playing. Past is the past........



If you seriously thing a daft nickname is 'abusive' you need a few extra layers of skin.

Point is, he's got an excellent scoring record against Klopp. Liverpool were unplayable when they met earlier in the season.


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> *If you seriously thing a daft nickname is 'abusive' you need a few extra layers of skin.*


many people have died, taken their own lives for what you may think is a daft nickname..........this is a football thread and this is an adult forum, lets not lower the conversation to using, what you may think is a daft nickname

time to put you back on ignore. goodbye


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2021)

Hilarious, I'm sure he's spent many sleepless nights worrying that someone came up with a vaguely amusing nickname based on his name.

The fact you think it's in anyway serious only cheapens the experience of those who genuinely suffer.

I mean you should hear some of the names Killie have called managers/players over the years. Blobby Williamson (a fairly cuddly chap), Golden Shower Boy (self explanatory), Jimmy Tangoface (questionable approach to fake tan). Some folk called Kris Boyd 'Sumo' when he came back for his third stint as he was a smidge over-weight. 

A pretty damning example is that some of our support refer to our rivals, Ayr United, as 'black b*stards' in a chant. They play in black, and historically 'black' means 'dirty' in the area, but it's really no excuse, and all it would take is one of our several black players to get upset about it and we'd get in a lot of trouble.

That's offensive, not 'Klippity' FFS.


----------



## yello (3 Dec 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> we are going to have to up our game against chelsea


To be fair, I reckon that applys to every team in the league! WH included. They're near unbeatable and, IMHO, haven't yet quite got it together. They've just so many options and talent in that squad. I reckon they're capable of tearing teams apart and will win the Prem, and more besides.

I was however surprised at how timid they were against Man City.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2021)

Missed this documentary about Ronaldo in summer:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p09jjyrc/cristiano-ronaldo-impossible-to-ignore

It didn't particularly tell me anything I didn't already know, but the drive and determination of the guy is incredible.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2021)

Oh yeah, and this happened:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59524405

As long as he didn't wipe his arse first I don't really see the problem.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> West Ham are going through a bit of a "blip" at the moment.
> I was at the game against Brighton and we played okay in fits and starts but overall we were mediocre and Brighton deserved their point.
> we are going to have to up our game against chelsea



Comedy act from Jorgi and Mendy for your first. 

Stunner from Ziyech abd Mount to put us back in front. 

Surprised that WH are standing off so much - I thought they would come out pressing hard from the off.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2021)

Anyone watching Buxton in the FA Cup? Thanks to the rain on the camera lenses it's like watching a game through your bathroom window, opaque doesn't quite cover it!
Dion Dublin has just lost his umbrella during his half time analysis, it's blowing a proper hoolie oop North. 😄
Winter woolies on the uncovered terraces? Plucky underdogs? Bovril at half time? Marvellous.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Anyone watching Buxton in the FA Cup? Thanks to the rain on the camera lenses it's like watching a game through your bathroom window, opaque doesn't quite cover it!
> Dion Dublin has just lost his umbrella during his half time analysis, it's blowing a proper hoolie oop North. 😄
> Winter woolies on the uncovered terraces? Plucky underdogs? Bovril at half time? Marvellous.
> View attachment 620459



Love a game like this. Suspect the usual of Buxton getting knackered but giving it a damn good go for 70 minutes.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2021)

No way, the Morcambe 'keeper is Kyle Letheren - played a few games for Killie about 10 years ago, would have played more but Cammy Bell was pretty much the first name on the team sheet at the time.

Bit of a journeyman but a decent 'keeper.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2021)

Game over. 

Surrendered 2 goals and then a fluke = sunk.

FFS.


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Game over.
> 
> Surrendered 2 goals and then a fluke = sunk.
> 
> FFS.


Was a good game……liverpool to get 3pts at wolves now, to rub salt in your wounds


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Game over.
> 
> Surrendered 2 goals and then a fluke = sunk.
> 
> FFS.


One happy Hammer here 

You can't win 'em all Spokey, but it shows how resilient this West Ham side have become under Moyes. After two defeats and letting in an equaliser in the last minute against Brighton a few nights ago it looked as though things might unravel, but today they showed their metal.

This is the most un-West Ham like West Ham side I have ever known.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2021)

Surprising result to say the least, although West Ham are playing some pretty tidy stuff this season. Seems as though Mendy had an uncharacteristic 'mare.

Massive game for Newcastle this afternoon. I'm getting The Fear on behalf of my Toon pals.

Which is a good thing, as it's helping me forget about the miserable performance I witnessed by Killie last night.


----------



## carpiste (4 Dec 2021)

Well done West Ham. Cracking game for the neutral. 


I guess as a City fan I wasn`t that neutral today 😄


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> One happy Hammer here
> 
> *You can't win 'em all Spokey, *but it shows how resilient this West Ham side have become under Moyes. After two defeats and letting in an equaliser in the last minute against Brighton a few nights ago it looked as though things might unravel, but today they showed their metal.
> 
> This is the most un-West Ham like West Ham side I have ever known.



We certainly can't!

Credit to Moyes though - he conceded that WH did not play that well especially first half and that the 3rd was very lucky.

Dreadful mistakes by Jorgi & Mendy and TT made no bones about where the blame lay today in the after-match interviews.

Tbh I really don't mind losing when we are outplayed but today's result (like the Burnley & MUFC games) are tough to take.

A long way to go though and we are still in it.

Best of luck to WH for the rest of the season - I have always rather liked Moyes and he is a good fit for you.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2021)

I'd heard about these in the Gallowgate, but never looked them up before. Great message.


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2021)

We left it late…….but super sub origi secures the 3pts, scousers go top


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> We left it late…….but super sub origi secures the 3pts, scousers go top



A good day for you - good teams fight until the end.


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A good day for you - good teams fight until the end.


Jota missed an absolute shocker too…….but 3pts is all that matters sometimes.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We certainly can't!
> 
> Credit to Moyes though - he conceded that WH did not play that well especially first half and that the 3rd was very lucky.
> 
> ...


Just back from the London stadium.
Perseverance from Bowen got us the penalty for the equaliser which was probably against the run of play and then Mount got a good late first half goal although our defending for it was poor.
Second half Chelsea looked comfortable but a quick counter attack made it 2-2.Still Chelsea had more of the possession but didn’t make it count and paid for it with Masuaku’s wonderful strike(cross😉).
Chelsea are a class act and had loads of possession and dominated the game for a lot of the time but we hung in there and got the result.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2021)

Pleased for the Toon faithful. It was a game low on quality, other than the goal which needed real composure to take.

Saint-Maximin is an absolute joy to watch. Dude can run all day and isn't afraid to take anyone on. Only 24 too, so given the new owners actual ambition I'd hope he'd stay because they should be thinking about building a team around him.


----------



## carpiste (4 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> We left it late…….but super sub origi secures the 3pts, scousers go top


But not for long


----------



## Seevio (4 Dec 2021)

More importantly, Rovers won their game against Sutton United to progress to the third round of the FA Cup.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> But not for long


Indeed. 
"ScOuSeRs gO tOp".


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> But not for long


Top 3 are really starting to pull away already…..and the goal difference stats are amazing


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Dec 2021)

Anyway, back in the real world Accy Stanley beat Fleetwood Town 5-1! 

https://www.skysports.com/watch/vid...one/12486870/accrington-stanley-5-1-fleetwood


----------



## Stephenite (5 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Top 3 are really starting to pull away already…..and the goal difference stats are amazing


How is that?

Over the last five games third place Chelski (2 points behind the leaders) have scored the same points as bottom placed Norwich? And in the same period the gap between third and fourth has narrowed.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Anyway, back in the real world Accy Stanley beat Fleetwood Town 5-1!
> 
> https://www.skysports.com/watch/vid...one/12486870/accrington-stanley-5-1-fleetwood


And in another all Lancashire game Rovers sneaked past PNE to go fourth. Starting to believe in this house.


----------



## PaulB (5 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> That's offensive, not 'Klippity' FFS.



'Klipperty'! Oh how I laughed at that. Your kindergarten friends must just LOVE you for such originality. Not offensive, just childish and pathetically so.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

Stephenite said:


> How is that?
> 
> Over the last five games third place Chelski (2 points behind the leaders) have scored the same points as bottom placed Norwich? And in the same period the gap between third and fourth has narrowed.


But in the last two games…….norwich 2pts and chelsea 3pts, an increase of 1pt, so that means the gap is widening

as for city and liverpool…….they have won their last 5 and 4 respectively, where arsenal and west ham have not, therfore the gap between those teams is widening

since west ham beat liverpool, they have won 1, drawn 1 and lost 2…..so 4pts
liverpool have won all 4, therefore 12pts……we was 1 behind west ham, we are now 7 in front, gap widening

and over the last 5 games , chelsea 8pts, west ham in 4th 7pts…….therefore increased the gap by 1

so the gap between the top 3 and the rest, is getting wider

Hope this helps


----------



## Stephenite (5 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> But in the last two games…….norwich 2pts and chelsea 3pts, an increase of 1pt, so that means the gap is widening
> 
> as for city and liverpool…….they have won their last 5 and 4 respectively, where arsenal and west ham have not, therfore the gap between those teams is widening
> 
> ...


Yesterday, the gap between third place and fourth place, and third and last place, closed by 3 points and 1 point, respectively.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Yesterday, the gap between third place and fourth place, and third and last place, closed by 3 points and 1 point, respectively.


You can use figures to argue any point you want……..over the last few games the gap has widened. Even the pundits, sky sports and bt sports have reported the same.
but its not just the pts gap thats widening, but the superiority of the top 3 maybe 3 over the rest. West ham may have beaten chelsea yesterday, but that was their 1st win in 4 games

it could be that chelsea hit a slump and it becomes a top 2 again instead, who knows.

and the gap between 3rd and 4th didnt narrown by 3pts, it widened by two………liverpool were in 3rd spot on 31pts…..west ham were in 4th on 27, so a 4pt gap, liverpool won going upto 34pts, dropping chelsea down to 3rd on 33pts…..so the gap between 3rd and 4th widened by 2pts


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2021)

Full marks to Arthur Musuaka for admitting to being surprised that his fluke goal was an attempted delivery and not a shot. 

Not everyone would admit to that. 

More or less gotten over yesterday's shambolic Jorghino/Mendy masterclass in how to dump 3 points. 

Still sulking though over the clods from Malmo totally demolishing our strike force with their Burnley-esque tackling in the ECL a few weeks ago. 

I'm OK with a physical game being played but cynical tackling to injure the opposition gets my goat. Thank christ Stoke disappeared from the EPL a few years ago.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Full marks to Arthur Musuaka for admitting to being surprised that his fluke goal was an attempted delivery and not a shot.
> 
> Not everyone would admit to that.
> 
> ...


Still got burnley in there and now watford…….these teams use their bigger players as battering rams, to hurt/injure players, its always been like that im afraid.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Still got burnley in there and now watford…….these teams use their bigger players as battering rams, to hurt/injure players, its always been like that im afraid.



Having recently played those two I can attest to that - horrible outfits although the Burnley fans seem like a decent bunch when we have been to Turf Moor.

Back in the 70's Leeds were the real thugs on the pitch - nightmare to play against even accounting for the more robust game played back then. Playing them next Saturday. 

Big game coming up 2 Jan!

When do you play City again?


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Having recently played those two I can attest to that - horrible outfits although the Burnley fans seem like a decent bunch when we have been to Turf Moor.
> 
> Back in the 70's Leeds were the real thugs on the pitch - nightmare to play against even accounting for the more robust game played back then. Playing them next Saturday.
> 
> ...


April 9th at the emptihad council stadium lol


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Dec 2021)

*PHASINATING PHACT No 1001*

Only the top four teams in the EPL have a positive goal difference.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> *PHASINATING PHACT No 1001*
> 
> Only the top four teams in the EPL have a positive goal difference.


Man U look likely to join that club soon ... according to my wireless coverage of the game


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2021)

Looks like a 3 horse race for the EPL


PaulB said:


> 'Klipperty'! Oh how I laughed at that. Your kindergarten friends must just LOVE you for such originality. Not offensive, just childish and pathetically so.



"Klippity"

I don't care. He's a great manager, Liverpool play nice football at times. 

I'm 36, and I support Kilmarnock.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> But in the last two games…….norwich 2pts and chelsea 3pts, an increase of 1pt, so that means the gap is widening
> 
> as for city and liverpool…….they have won their last 5 and 4 respectively, where arsenal and west ham have not, therfore the gap between those teams is widening
> 
> ...



"Past is the past........"

HTH.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Man U look likely to join that club soon ... according to my wireless coverage of the game


Not yet they aint….but maybe in the 2nd half, who knows


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Not yet they aint….but maybe in the 2nd half, who knows


Yep plenty of chances ... Palace doing well at 0-0


----------



## PaulB (5 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Looks like a 3 horse race for the EPL
> 
> 
> "Klippity"
> ...


You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yep plenty of chances ... Palace doing well at 0-0


Yup, but only 2 of those 15 chances on target so far

and then fred foes and scores lol


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> You have my deepest sympathy.



Graciously accepted, and with thanks. I was discussing the burden of being a Killie supporter these days. 

His reply?

"Believe me, you'll not have seen worse."


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yup, but only 2 of those 15 chances on target so far
> 
> and then fred foes and scores lol


Phew ... big 3 points


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Looks like a 3 horse race for the EP


Which three horses do you have in mind?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Which three horses do you have in mind?



Man City
Chelsea
Liverpool


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

Dreadful decision on halftime by the referee……in full speed the ball was not under control, he only saw the VAR in slow motion.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

3 out of 4 so far for stevie G…….a trip to anfield is next


----------



## carpiste (5 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> 3 out of 4 so far for stevie G…….a trip to anfield is next


4 out of 5 would be fab


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> 4 out of 5 would be fab


Says the city fan and your post being liked by arsenal fan……….but i thought the same when you played spurs and crystal palace ……..


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

Will Everton fans leave on 27 minutes? I will be watching the match with interest both for the game and the potential mutiny


----------



## jowwy (6 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Will Everton fans leave on 27 minutes? I will be watching the match with interest both for the game and the potential mutiny


Some left after liverpools 2nd goal in midweek……but i just cant see it happening, but you never know

city fans just dont turn up to start with


----------



## jowwy (6 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Will Everton fans leave on 27 minutes? I will be watching the match with interest both for the game and the potential mutiny


Less left than left against liverpool in midweek


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Will Everton fans leave on 27 minutes? I will be watching the match with interest both for the game and the potential mutiny


Why would fans be leaving on 27 minutes?


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

They were protesting to the owner, who attended, because they haven`t won a trophy for 27 years. Funny that the ones who left missed a really good come back and, more importantly for them, a win!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> They were protesting to the owner, who attended, because they haven`t won a trophy for 27 years. Funny that the ones who left missed a really good come back and, more importantly for them, a win!


Ah. Thank you.


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> They were protesting to the owner, who attended, because they haven`t won a trophy for 27 years. Funny that the ones who left missed a really good come back and, more importantly for them, a win!


was a good game to be fair.......and a cracking winning goal to add from gray, hes been their best player so far this season. Strange that liecester let him go for so cheap and then bought so cheap by everton too


----------



## carpiste (7 Dec 2021)

Well my team were poor tonight! Pep will be having a wobbler now after that performance. I know we were already through as group leaders but that wouldn`t have been a reason to hold back.


----------



## iancity (7 Dec 2021)

Just a typical City performance! We have these matches every now and then where passes go astray people are not marked, shots go over etc etc so infuriating but you cant win every game! Bit like the CL final last year I thought, you can tell early on its just gonna be one of those nights


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

The Legend scores to give liverpool a 2-1 win at the san siro……6 from 6


----------



## carpiste (8 Dec 2021)

Premier league, once again, leading the way


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Premier league, once again, leading the way


Wouldnt be happy losing to leipzig though


----------



## carpiste (8 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Wouldnt be happy losing to leipzig though


So am I now supposed to wait until you lose and take the mickey out of you and your team? 
Nah, I don`t think so. I am more than happy with my team, with our manager, players and success. 
I have always thought Liverpool were/ are one of the best teams in Europe, I do believe that Salah should have won the Balon d`or over Messi and I never have a pop at others for the team they support.
You can try to wind people up but I`m too old to get worried about internet trolling.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> So am I now supposed to wait until you lose and take the mickey out of you and your team?
> Nah, I don`t think so. I am more than happy with my team, with our manager, players and success.
> I have always thought Liverpool were/ are one of the best teams in Europe, I do believe that Salah should have won the Balon d`or over Messi and I never have a pop at others for the team they support.
> You can try to wind people up but I`m too old to get worried about internet trolling.


hmmmm didnt you take the mickey out of utd losing recently and making comments about ole??

or did you just put a LIKE on my post when i did it, which in effect is the same thing.

the same as these people




liking your post and also liking posts were i have taken the mickey out of other teams losing......maybe the football thread is wrong place for taking the mickey out of football teams losing.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

@SpokeyDokey Whats your take on Lukakus return to chelsea?? Did you need him and has he played up to that £100m price tag??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> @SpokeyDokey Whats your take on Lukakus return to chelsea?? Did you need him and has he played up to that £100m price tag??



Hampered by injury but, despite that, I'm not impressed thus far. 

Just a big lump in the box and that's about it and can't seem to play the ball with his feet. It's fine being just a BLITB if he scores 20+++ a year. 

We needed a number 9 for sure but not sure if it should've been RL. 

Will reserve final judgement until end of the season. 

***

In other news our injury striken second string saving ourselves for the weekend team managed to let in a late goal to deny us top spot in our CL group. Grrrrr! 

Onwards and upwards and still a bit of a gap to close down LFC and MUFC. 

Hopefully during next season.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hampered by injury but, despite that, I'm not impressed thus far.
> 
> Just a big lump in the box and that's about it and can't seem to play the ball with his feet. It's fine being just a BLITB if he scores 20+++ a year.
> 
> ...


It reminds of when liverpool signed benteke……we needed a striker and bought one that didnt suit our style of play. Lukaku is like that for chelsea, he just doesnt seem to fit with how tuchel wants you to play


----------



## PaulB (11 Dec 2021)

Well I'm going to thoroughly enjoy our game today and I'd advise anyone else going to a match to do the same because I've a feeling these may be the last - or amongst the last - games with unrestricted crowds we'll be seeing for some time. It wouldn't surprise me to see that this is the early phase of some major disruptions we're going to have to face. Again. Games already being played behind closed doors in Germany and games here called off due to the virus running amok among squads.


----------



## jowwy (11 Dec 2021)

A total joke of a decision at the emptihad, no way was that a peno…….


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> A total joke of a decision at the emptihad, no way was that a peno…….


Àll the pundits seem to agree with you. Great shame that decision.


----------



## jowwy (11 Dec 2021)

Good win for liverpool that with gerrard bringing a good villa team to anfield


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

I am starting to get ridiculously excited...

Bournemouth 0 Blackburn Rovers 2


----------



## jowwy (11 Dec 2021)

norwich deserved so much more from that game…….de gea with 2 or 3 brilliant saves


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> norwich deserved so much more from that game…….de gea with 2 or 3 brilliant saves


Impressed by Norwich.. i can see Dean Smith keeping them up, great attitude.


----------



## StuAff (11 Dec 2021)

Good day for Pompey- 2-0 win over Morecambe, now unbeaten in nine league games (knocked out of the FA Cup already, though...), and Southampton lost again.


----------



## Stephenite (12 Dec 2021)

A very cheap penalty decision for LPL. Salah actually did a 360 degree forward somersault! Still, I got 10 points for it on FPL 🙂.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

Just really enjoyed Palace Vs Everton. A proper fight 2nd half.
Palace won 3:1


----------



## Slick (12 Dec 2021)

Today's Rangers game was billed as a tough ask for them, with Hearts manager expecting his front three to tear our back four apart as he reckoned they were there for the taking. To be fair to him, his prediction did appear to come true as Hearts came out the blocks like a bullet from a gun, although he looked pretty dejected after they conceded the second goal with 13 minutes on the clock. Disappointed we didn't add more but Hearts had their chances as well and are now only too aware of what happens when you open up against The Rangers.


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2021)

Well that was a right waste of time. We got Salzburg so flights were arranged, hotels pre-booked only to find UEFA say no, we're going to do the draw again at 2pm so the first one is null and void! A cock-up of tory party proportions, this!


----------



## Beebo (13 Dec 2021)

UEFA and FIA are having a competition to see which sporting body can be more incompetent. 
Both are having a nightmare.


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2021)

FIA?


----------



## Beebo (13 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> FIA?


The Motor racing rule makers. Federation international d’Automotive. 
They had a terrible weekend of embarrassing cock ups too.


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> UEFA and FIA are having a competition to see which sporting body can be more incompetent.
> Both are having a nightmare.


Doubtless boris johnson is involved somewhere. It's Milan now. Again. They may as well not bother turning up.


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> The Motor racing rule makers. Federation international d’Automotive.
> They had a terrible weekend of embarrassing cock ups too.


It was bad, much like this one. 

https://fb.watch/9TdIptR7c3/


----------



## PaulB (13 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> Doubtless boris johnson is involved somewhere. It's Milan now. Again. They may as well not bother turning up.


Well, when I say Milan.....


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2021)

Glasgow Rangers pull Borussia Dortmund which will be a tough ask.

Our Celtic cousins pull Kidderminster or somesuch in the conference.


----------



## Bike Tyson (13 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> Glasgow Rangers pull Borussia Dortmund which will be a tough ask.
> 
> Our Celtic cousins pull Kidderminster or somesuch in the conference.



The conference draw live.

View: https://twitter.com/giovansouness/status/1470376334341939215


----------



## yello (14 Dec 2021)

I've been singing Chelsea's praises (not literally) of late both here and elsewhere, despite a few recent stutters. I reckon they're a team on the rise. And then I read that Rudiger might want away... if he goes, that'd change my opinion considerably.


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> I've been singing Chelsea's praises (not literally) of late both here and elsewhere, despite a few recent stutters. I reckon they're a team on the rise. And then I read than Rudiger might want away... if he goes, that'd change my opinion considerably.


it will be end of season if he goes....cant see them selling him in january tbh


----------



## Beebo (14 Dec 2021)

The current top 5 in the prem are the only teams with positive goal difference. 
All the others 15 have either negative or neutral goal difference.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Dec 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/ReviewFootball/status/1470875338859335686?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1470875338859335686%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.waccoe.com%2Findex.php%3Fapp%3Dcoremodule%3Dsystemcontroller%3Dembedurl%3Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Freviewfootball%2Fstatus%2F1470875338859335686%3Fs%3D21


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

From today some venues will be legally required to check the Covid status of visitors over 18. This applies to "any venue with more than 10,000 people."

Government Guidance

Need to scroll a long way to reach the relevant section.

As it happens I already have a Covid passport and will get one for my son and because he's disabled we have easy access.

I can see Saturday will be chaotic at the ground.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2021)

Discussions taking place to postpone/cancel AFCON........


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

I don't know how many people in this thread attend live games regularly and/or plan to go on Saturday. We go to every home game. I've had a Covid pass for months but my son doesn't. He doesn't have the mental capacity to do this for himself so I've been looking at it tonight. I haven't finished yet and have to visit him to get a face scan.

My advice would be don't wait till the morning of the match as there are lot of steps to go through. You can though get a Covid pass which is only valid for 72 hours and though I haven't tried yet I think this will be simpler.

Apparently 20% or more of fans will be spot checked.


----------



## Chromatic (15 Dec 2021)

Not football sorry but covid pass related. Gloucester rugby will check every attendee for either a valid covid pass or proof of a negative lateral flow test for admission into Kingsholm for Friday nights game.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Dec 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Not football sorry but covid pass related. Gloucester rugby will check every attendee for either a valid covid pass or proof of a negative lateral flow test for admission into Kingsholm for Friday nights game.


Good job they aren't checking them for more than one eye too!


----------



## Chromatic (16 Dec 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Good job they aren't checking them for more than one eye too!


I have absolutely no idea what you mean!!


----------



## yello (16 Dec 2021)

Leicester v Spurs off. 

I think Spurs harder hit than Leicester, even though Leicester would have had to cobble something together at CB - but that's as much due the injury situation as Covid.


----------



## PaulB (17 Dec 2021)

This may be the last game we'll see in L4 for some time but what a moment of sheer joy when young TAA got the ball and you can hear us in the Kop instructing him what to do, so he did! You can't see skill like this often enough so what a way to go out! 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmoJcNfz7eY


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

This will be interesting......Ewood Park. Now!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2021)

Just cancel the weekend for the Premier League.

On top of our 'normal' injuries we (Chelsea) have 4 players positive and 1 out with symptoms. 3 others out with 'normal' injuries 2 of which were caused by clod teams that shouldn't be playing at the top level imo. 

Whole front line missing again as per against the woeful Everton earlier in the week.

What's the criteria for cancelling a game?


----------



## PaulB (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This will be interesting......Ewood Park. Now!
> View attachment 622693


Social distancing shouldn't be a problem at Ewood, should it.

Did you get rid of him with the drum, otherwise known as Lancashire's most annoying man? I loved that song we regaled him with, "If you can't get a girlfriend get a drum."


----------



## yello (18 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's the criteria for cancelling a game?



It does seem injuries play a part, and not just Covid. It seems that if you're unable to field a team, for reasons of injury and Covid then postponement is a possible. What the magic number is for 'unable to field a team' is, I'm not sure - 9 of the squad??

I was intrigued too because, and I'm going to phrase this a bit indelicately sadly, but we (Leicester) seemed to get the rub of the green with this. We've players out, yes, but mainly injury - Covid is mainly impacting our subs bench. Of the headline '7 out due to Covid', I think only 3 (Lookman, Iheanacho and Perez) impact on the starting 11 choice - all are more-or-less the same position, so kinda only '1 out' in truth. In short, we could have made do.

Where we were genuinely struggling was at centre back, first choices out through injury - and the subs bench effected by Covid (Vestegard, Benkovic - and it'd be a cold day in hell before he starts!)

So, yes, indelicate and harsh, but I reckon Leicester have done arguably well out of the postponements - hopefully our 2 injured CBs will be back and available for selection by next week.

That all said, we've apparently had 2 more test positive but I don't know who they are - or even if they are players.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2021)

Watching highlights of previous Championship games, I couldn’t believe it when a goal-scorer heads straight to his team’s fans and joins in on the mass hugging.
Social distancing!? The only thing social distancing are his brain cells.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Dec 2021)

National League criteria for cancelling is less than 13 fit players; could make for some interesting team selections and no doubt the temptation for some last minute injuries to ensure the game is cancelled.


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2021)

The mighty Sutton played and won today…I just got caught up in the crowd and traffic while trying to get home on my bike. Probably exacerbated in part by the tragic fire on Thursday partially closing the parallel road


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2021)

A poor Glasgow Rangers performance today but still manage 3 points against a determined United who show the country how to deal with missing players due to injury and your forced to replace them with kids. They definitely take the plaudits but I'm just relieved we get the points. 👍


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> Social distancing shouldn't be a problem at Ewood, should it.
> 
> Did you get rid of him with the drum, otherwise known as Lancashire's most annoying man? I loved that song we regaled him with, "If you can't get a girlfriend get a drum."


Yeah, yeah......that one's been kicking around for a while. 😄 I think the drummer died but not sure......yes it was very, very irritating!

More importantly everyone entering the ground was checked properly. It was obvious the stewards, not the usual Ewood ones, were carefully checking Covid passes. The two I spoke to had been working at Manchester Airport - "Good afternoon, welcome to Ewood Park" is how I was greeted. I'm a season ticket holder.

Fans from both clubs queued patiently and everyone got in at the usual speed. Excellent organisation from the club and full marks to the fans for being ready and happy to be checked.

👏👏


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2021)

12 man spurs draw at home with covid decimated 10 man liverpool…..


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

There’s a conspiracy going round that the Premier League are trying to f*ck Newcastle over because they didn’t want to approve the takeover, but had no choice so they’ve now instructed the officials to give them absolutely nothing. As ludicrous as that is, they’ve had a few decisions recently that makes you think there’s something in it... 👽

Meanwhile, Killie's game away at Dunfermline was called off yesterday, with about 10 minutes ago, due to fog. Shortly after we sacked our hopeless manager which isn't much of a surprise, but the timing is so I'm hoping we have someone lined up. My money would be on Jack Ross or Neil Lennon.


----------



## Slick (19 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> There’s a conspiracy going round that the Premier League are trying to f*ck Newcastle over because they didn’t want to approve the takeover, but had no choice so they’ve now instructed the officials to give them absolutely nothing. As ludicrous as that is, they’ve had a few decisions recently that makes you think there’s something in it... 👽
> 
> Meanwhile, Killie's game away at Dunfermline was called off yesterday, with about 10 minutes ago, due to fog. Shortly after we sacked our hopeless manager which isn't much of a surprise, but the timing is so I'm hoping we have someone lined up. My money would be on Jack Ross or Neil Lennon.


I will pray you get Jack Ross.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> 12 man spurs draw at home with covid decimated 10 man liverpool…..



Lol, yeah, because Spurs have had no Covid problems of their own, just like every other club in the country; you're not unique, snowflake. Plus, you'd only lose 2.5 players were the squad to be decimated which isn't so bad now is it, really.

Anyway I thought it was a great game which only lagged for about 10 minutes in each half before being sparked into life. Sadly I predict it is the last many will see for a while as Covid hammers on.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> I will pray you get Jack Ross.



He'd be my preference too. Way too much baggage around Lennon.


----------



## Slick (19 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> He'd be my preference too. Way too much baggage around Lennon.


I was surprised that Hibs got rid of him and right before a final. I thought he did an excellent job with what he had but obviously they didn't agree.

Replacing Steve Clarke was always going to be a big ask.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> I was surprised that Hibs got rid of him and right before a final. I thought he did an excellent job with what he had but obviously they didn't agree.
> 
> Replacing Steve Clarke was always going to be a big ask.



Next to impossible. I'd like to have seen where Alessio could have taken us, but player power won and we've gone from 5th in the top flight to 5th in the championship.

Billy Bowie may know his sh*t, but he knows nothing about running a football club.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> I was surprised that Hibs got rid of him and right before a final. I thought he did an excellent job with what he had but obviously they didn't agree.
> 
> Replacing Steve Clarke was always going to be a big ask.


They were on a poor run of form. Confidence? I dunno they seem to implode from time to time .


----------



## Slick (19 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Next to impossible. I'd like to have seen where Alessio could have taken us, but player power won and we've gone from 5th in the top flight to 5th in the championship.
> 
> Billy Bowie may know his sh*t, but he knows nothing about running a football club.


He does know his 5h1t and he is still getting bigger so who knows where he will take you.

I see you have a game in hand, and its all pretty tight at the top amongst the usual contenders but I didn't see Arbroath coming. Probably just forgotten how strong they were in the championship.


----------



## Slick (19 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> They were on a poor run of form. Confidence? I dunno they seem to implode from time to time .


Again I obviously don't follow them but I've always felt that about Hibs. Varies from year to year but my memory of them in recent times was a really tough nut to crack until Christmas.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Lol, yeah, because Spurs have had no Covid problems of their own, just like every other club in the country; you're not unique, snowflake. Plus, you'd only lose 2.5 players were the squad to be decimated which isn't so bad now is it, really.
> 
> Anyway I thought it was a great game which only lagged for about 10 minutes in each half before being sparked into life. Sadly I predict it is the last many will see for a while as Covid hammers on.


One…..why the name calling??? Whats the point
two…. spurs had a full squad and a 3wk break 
three……2.5 players??? How do you work that out


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> One…..why the name calling??? Whats the point
> two…. spurs had a full squad and a 3wk break
> three……2.5 players??? How do you work that out



One - it's a butchered quote from Fight Club.

Two - no, they didn't. 

Three - look up what "decimated" means. I know I've taken your meaning as literal, but it was for the sake of making a joke.

Four - it's cute that you can't quit me.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> He does know his 5h1t and he is still getting bigger so who knows where he will take you.
> 
> I see you have a game in hand, and its all pretty tight at the top amongst the usual contenders but I didn't see Arbroath coming. Probably just forgotten how strong they were in the championship.



What they've achieved on basically nothing is absolutely incredible.


----------



## yello (19 Dec 2021)

Fantastic win for Leicester City Women today, their first points of the season and out of relegation bottom place. They were worth their win too, playing some good football in patches.

They've been outclassed for much of the season, not lacking for effort but coming up against more talented opposition (the gulf in class top to bottom in the WSL is large) They've been learning though, and today against a similarly skilled side (Birmingham) they showed what they are capable off. It bodes well and I can see then picking up a few more points this season 

My stand out player was Leicester's Ashley Plumbtre; a tall left sided defender, comfortable on the ball and a threat going forward. Leicester looked particularly dangerous down their left flank.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> 12 man spurs draw at home with covid decimated 10 man liverpool…..



Not just LFC (Covid decimated) but CFC too. For the second game in a row we have been unable to field a decent offensive front line.

We were even reduced to having 2 goalkeepers on the bench having run out of players - our youngsters were ruled out due to being in a different 'bubble'. 2 goalkeepers I ask you - frigging absurd.

And, yet again, another clod team takes out another of our players (Chalobah) who, as a defender, had been shoe-horned into a midfield role decimated by clods at Burnley and W. Ham.

And whilst we were doing well prior to the clod team in the ever expanding all inclusive Champions League took out Lukaku & Werner in the same game we were never really in the running to win the EPL this year - maybe next. But what chance we did have has been ruined by teams that rely on brute force and now by the idiots who run the game.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> One - it's a butchered quote from Fight Club.
> 
> Two - no, they didn't.
> 
> ...


two - who was missing for spurs then???


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not just LFC (Covid decimated) but CFC too. For the second game in a row we have been unable to field a decent offensive front line.
> 
> We were even reduced to having 2 goalkeepers on the bench having run out of players - our youngsters were ruled out due to being in a different 'bubble'. 2 goalkeepers I ask you - frigging absurd.
> 
> ...


Agree you was missing players…..but my post waS about the liverpool team and game in fairness….

where the ref decided a studs flying in the air tackle was not deemed a red and the gbh on jota not deemed a penalty, then sent of robbo for a tackle ( deserved red ) that was ok 20yrs ago lol.

Tierney had a shocker to be fair. Lets hope we both get our players back for our game on jan 2nd


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Agree you was missing players…..but my post waS about the liverpool team and game in fairness….
> 
> where the ref decided a studs flying in the air tackle was not deemed a red and the gbh on jota not deemed a penalty, then sent of robbo for a tackle ( deserved red ) that was ok 20yrs ago lol.
> 
> Tierney had a shocker to be fair. Lets hope we both get our players back for our game on jan 2nd



I was just picking up on the Covid decimated reference.

We currently have 7 positives and 1 with symptoms.

That's without at least 3 out with regular injuries. 

Ludicrous to think we are still on to play Brentford this coming Wednesday.

You have my sympathies re piss poor inconsistent refereeing decisions.

Yes, would be good to have both clubs fielding decent teams on the 2nd.

We are a bit behind you in terms of overall development but I'm expecting a good game. At least LFC get on and actually try and play football unlike the happy for 1 point (even at home) clubs.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> two - who was missing for spurs then???



Couldn't tell you specifically, but they didn't have a full squad or a 3 week break:

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-plans-up-in-air-due-to-covid-chaos-liverpool

Their preparations were just as knackered as yours. 

You got a point on the road, despite everything, so what's with the weird Covid Top Trumps?


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Couldn't tell you specifically, but they didn't have a full squad or a 3 week break:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-plans-up-in-air-due-to-covid-chaos-liverpool
> 
> ...


But spurs did have a full squad.....only 1 player missing was hojberg and it wasnt covid related according to conte

and conte stated the players were unable to train due to training ground closure.....

They also posponed games against

Burnley - snow
Rennes - Covid
Liecester - Covid
Brighton - Covid

It maybe wasnt a full 3 weeks, but they certainly had a few weeks of not playing, therefore able to spend time recovering.

As for covid top trumps.....all clubs are stating the same. Why one game off/postponed and not others with same/more cases throughout their squads.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> As for covid top trumps.....all clubs are stating the same. Why one game off/postponed and not others with same/more cases throughtout their squads.


The reason is the decision on postponement is not based on Covid cases alone. For example the following are considered:

Number of Covid cases
Is the outbreak controllable
Is the training ground closed
14 or more players available and the team should play
Other injuries


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

I mean come on guys…..the covid decimated quote is football fan banter. Are we not allowed that between fans anymore or as everything now got to be factual and backed up with tv, video footage.


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

IMHO, having just seen the challenge, that was a red card. Kane was lucky to get away with that. VAR should have asked the ref to look again.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The reason is the decision on postponement is not based on Covid cases alone. For example the following are considered:
> 
> Number of Covid cases
> Is the outbreak controllable
> ...


according to the premier league statement to chelsea...injuries do not come into it, as thats the normal part of the game.

and as you can also use U23 squads, i cant see how teams like chelsea, spurs, utd with massive squads dont have 14+ players to meet the criteria. This is were there is no transparancy from clubs and the premier league on who is Out with covid and who is injured.

i mean without upsetting @SpokeyDokey here, but chelsea listed Ben Chilwell out with covid on their postponement application who has clearly been out injured for numerous weeks and has not been available to play, they also refused to add U23 players to their squad as per the rules. That would be like liverpool adding harvey elliot on a covid postponement application


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The reason is the decision on postponement is not based on Covid cases alone. For example the following are considered:
> 
> Number of Covid cases
> Is the outbreak controllable
> ...



Thanks for that. I mentioned upthread that I thought injuries were taken into account too, not just Covid. Realistically, there has to be an allowance made to teams with significant injury problems - otherwise they'd end up fielding the under 9s! I wonder who makes the call on the training ground closure though? Leicester closed theirs.

Now I'm not suggesting they did this, but it'd be a useful card to play if you wanted a match postponed! No, I say that tongue firmly in cheek! Obviously, in the current climate, you take no chances and want to deal with potential outbreaks asap. Even if it just happens to coincide with you having no fit centre backs to take the field


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

there are mutterings around football that a whole round of games over xmas may be cancelled...it would be the games on or around the 28th december...

so boxing day schedule wouldn't be changed


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> so boxing day schedule wouldn't be changed



That would strike me as strange. If you're going to postpone matches due to the Covid situation then surely you want to be doing it immediately.

I know fans like the tradition of Boxing Day games but there are more important things. They're not sacrosanct. If Covid warrants postponements of games on the 28th then it equally, if not more so, does on the 26th.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> That would strike me as strange. If you're going to postpone matches due to the Covid situation then surely you want to be doing it immediately.
> 
> I know fans like the tradition of Boxing Day games but there are more important things. They're not sacrosanct. If Covid warrants postponements of games on the 28th then it equally, if not more so, does on the 26th.


not sure which games amazon have purchased.....that may come into the decision, but it shouldn't


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> according to the premier league statement to chelsea...injuries do not come into it, as thats the normal part of the game.
> 
> and as you can also use U23 squads, i cant see how teams like chelsea, spurs, utd with massive squads dont have 14+ players to meet the criteria. This is were there is no transparancy from clubs and the premier league on who is Out with covid and who is injured.
> 
> i mean without upsetting @SpokeyDokey here, but chelsea listed Ben Chilwell out with covid on their postponement application who has clearly been out injured for numerous weeks and has not been available to play, they also refused to add U23 players to their squad as per the rules. That would be like liverpool adding harvey elliot on a covid postponement application


Yes, injuries are a normal part of the game but in terms of the number of players available these have to be accounted for by the clubs. A club has 25 players in a squad and say seven out with Covid and five injured, this puts the club below the minimum of 14. Injuries have to be a part of the consideration.

Clubs cannot necessarily use the U23 squads as these players may not have been part of the testing regime. The senior and U23 squads are kept separate to limit contact. I believe the senior squads take PCR tests on a Thursday prior to a Saturday game. If the U23s have not been tested on the same day they would not be able to join the senior squad or take part in the game.

With your example of Ben Chilwell it may be clubs are required to list all players and staff who have Covid. This would make sense and would seem sensible in terms of providing full details on the Covid situation at a club. This makes it more transparent.

Your argument re squad size is irrelevant as all PL clubs have the same number of players in their senior squad. Utd have a massive squad is simply inaccurate - they have 25, as do all other teams. Added to squad numbers is a list of U21 players who are also eligible for the first team. I don't know if postponement decisions are based only on the 25 squad members or includes the U21s.

So and so have a massive squad is a bit simplistic.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> IMHO, having just seen the challenge, that was a red card. Kane was lucky to get away with that. VAR should have asked the ref to look again.


Some of the refereeing this season has been diabolical.
That was a red card every day.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, injuries are a normal part of the game but in terms of the number of players available these have to be accounted for by the clubs. A club has 25 players in a squad and say seven out with Covid and five injured, this puts the club below the minimum of 14. Injuries have to be a part of the consideration.
> 
> Clubs cannot necessarily use the U23 squads as these players may not have been part of the testing regime. The senior and U23 squads are kept separate to limit contact. I believe the senior squads take PCR tests on a Thursday prior to a Saturday game. If the U23s have not been tested on the same day they would not be able to join the senior squad or take part in the game.
> 
> ...


My apologies its under 21s

liverpool had 2 x U21s in their squad yesterday ( 1 of them started the game in midfield), thats part of the rules. you just dont need to name them in your playing list at the start of the season

see the exception rules...UTD, City, chelsea have masses of players under this exception rule


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> liverpool had 2 x U21s in their squad yesterday ( 1 of them started the game in midfield), thats part of the rules. you just dont need to name them in your playing list at the start of the season
> 
> see the exception rules...UTD, City, chelsea have masses of players under this exception rule
> 
> View attachment 622926


You really don't seem capable of reading what other posters write. see my post. The senior squad is accompanied by a list of registered U-21 players. They do need to be listed and registered. I can't help but feel you have a persecution complex in relation to LFC. You view the club as being unfairly treated at every turn. It isn't the case, the rules are the rules and it's simply the ordinary fan is not aware of every detail of every case for postponement.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

Klopp himself said on 17th that having 3 players ineligible due to waiting for inconclusive Covid tests was not a reason to call the game off. BBC website

On whether the game should go ahead or not, Klopp said: "We don’t think we shouldn’t play on Sunday, if in two hours and the players arrive here and we have six, seven or eight more cases then of course we cannot play."


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2021)

Spurs had three or four players on the bench who have been Conte's first picks.

The starting 11 did pretty well, which is encouraging from our point of view.

I've no idea who Liverpool were missing, although I recognised quite a few of their star players.

Isn't this why clubs have squads?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Klopp himself said on 17th that having 3 players ineligible due to waiting for inconclusive Covid tests was not a reason to call the game off. BBC website
> 
> On whether the game should go ahead or not, Klopp said: "We don’t think we shouldn’t play on Sunday, if in two hours and the players arrive here and we have six, seven or eight more cases then of course we cannot play."


I like Klopp and find him an interesting manager to listen to. This though is wrong. In any situation an individual with an inconclusive test should be isolating.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *You really don't seem capable of reading what other posters write *my post. The senior squad is accompanied by a list of registered U-21 players. They do need to be listed and registered. I can't help but feel you have a persecution complex in relation to LFC. You view the club as being unfairly treated at every turn. It isn't the case, the rules are the rules and it's simply the ordinary fan is not aware of every detail of every case for postponement.


THEY DO NOT FORM PART OF THE 25 players list - u21s are seperate and therefore are outside of the 25

also read my post about banter....rather looking at my post as persecution of liverpool FC - for god sake, is that all people do on here is take everything as literal. My original post was tongue in cheek, but people on here dont do that, they seem to think everything is moaning and groaning.

no wonder people are leaving this forum on a daily basis


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I like Klopp and find him an interesting manager to listen to. This though is wrong. In any situation an individual with an inconclusive test should be isolating.


Eh? They weren’t involved afaik. This from same report

Virgil van Dijk, Fabinho and Curtis Jones "are fine" and there are no other Covid worries within the squad. The trio are also still waiting for confirmation of their suspected positive tests.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Spurs had three or four players on the bench who have been Conte's first picks.
> 
> The starting 11 did pretty well, which is encouraging from our point of view.
> 
> ...


it is why clubs have squads- so why didnt spurs use their squads rather than postpone games?? liverpool used they squad, chelsea used their squad ( even though they tried to postpone)


----------



## AndyRM (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> THEY DO NOT FORM PART OF THE 25 players list - u21s are seperate and therefore are outside of the 25
> 
> also read my post about banter....rather looking at my post as persecution of liverpool FC - for god sake, is that all people do on here is take everything as literal. My original post was tongue in cheek, but people on here dont do that, they seem to think everything is moaning and groaning.
> 
> no wonder people are leaving this forum on a daily basis



You're up for banter, yet claimed "Klippity" is abuse?

Pull the other one, it's got the square of turf Slippy hit, on.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Eh? They weren’t involved afaik. This from same report
> 
> Virgil van Dijk, Fabinho and Curtis Jones "are fine" and there are no other Covid worries within the squad. The trio are also still waiting for confirmation of their suspected positive tests.


Thiago?? also missing for covid, not sure where you got that quote from...maybe that was thursdays game against newcastle


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Thiago?? also missing for covid, not sure where you got that quote from...maybe that was thursdays game against newcastle


Yes I said was on 17th. There was nothing further. So one more player out of 25, leaves 21 without Covid even if injured. The discussion is about postponing due to Covid isn't it?


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Yes I said was on 17th. There was nothing further. So one more player out of 25, *leaves 21* without Covid even if injured. The discussion is about postponing due to Covid isn't it?


minus injured players, been as everyone is listing theres......so add hendo, harvey elliot, origi, nat phillips, so now we down to 17. 

Chelsea also complained about players returning from injury and needing to play - so we can add nabby kieta and milly who havent played for a number of weeks due to injury but had to start yesterday.......

everyone can add players to lists and issues within their own clubs


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Wonder if spurs fans are happy with that??

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59725177

what i dont get with the spurs case.....9th december 13 postive cases ( 8 players and 5 staff ) 10 days later against liverpool 19th december - zero positive cases......all ok to play

surely those 8 players would have only just come out of quarantine, couldnt have trained ( training ground closed) but yet went straight into a game against liverpool fc.....( again not saying anyone is persicating liverpool or picking on the club etc etc etc ) just wondering how that can be??


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

They'll get over it. I suspect a sense of injustice will rankle more than being out.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> They'll get over it. I suspect a sense of injustice will rankle more than being out.


at least uefa stuck to their rules in making the decision...doesnt seem the same with the premier league


----------



## PaulB (20 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> You're up for banter, yet claimed "Klippity" is abuse?


It's childish. Especially if you thought it was funny. I mean, really childish.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> You're up for banter, yet claimed "Klippity" is abuse?
> 
> Pull the other one, it's got the square of turf Slippy hit, on.


i dont class name calling of any kind "banter".........


----------



## PaulB (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You really don't seem capable of reading what other posters write. see my post. The senior squad is accompanied by a list of registered U-21 players. They do need to be listed and registered. I can't help but feel you have a persecution complex in relation to LFC. You view the club as being unfairly treated at every turn. It isn't the case, the rules are the rules and it's simply the ordinary fan is not aware of every detail of every case for postponement.


You're probably having a go at the embarrassment there; 

I keep him on ignore but it sounds like the same one. We used to have a guy sitting next to us (season ticket holder) who berated EVERY referee we ever had at Anfield. He'd claim we were being treated badly over every decision when it was obvious we weren't. Our seats used to be level with the penalty spot in the Kop goal and we were all fair minded (except for 'REFEREEEEE' as we all called him and if one of our players was offside, we'd see it and acknowledge it as such. REFEREEEE wouldn't, oh no! He'd scream endless abuse at the poor official and was convinced they were part of a conspiracy to deny us of our rightful place as supreme team in the known Universe. He's still in the same seat but we all asked for a move (me, Kop) to get away from him and his auld woman persecution complex.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Dec 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Some of the refereeing this season has been diabolical.
> That was a red card every day.


Don't think I can remember a weekend's footie with so many truly shocking decisions. Excellent rant from Mr Shearer, I thought: "VAR is not the problem. It's the people who are running it, and using it; that's the problem."


----------



## R_nger (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> i dont class name calling of any kind "banter".........


“Emptihad” ?


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> surely those 8 players would have only just come out of quarantine, couldnt have trained ( training ground closed) but yet went straight into a game against liverpool fc.....( again not saying anyone is persicating liverpool or picking on the club etc etc etc ) just wondering how that can be??



That's what Conte said: "We've had a couple of weeks off but haven't been able to train."

So a few undercooked Spurs gave Liverpool a good game.

Rather than tracking our players, were I a Liverpool fan I'd be asking why the team failed to administer a routine thrashing.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

R_nger said:


> “Emptihad” ?


Its a football stadium....not a person


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> That's what Conte said: "We've had a couple of weeks off but haven't been able to train."
> 
> So a few undercooked Spurs gave Liverpool a good game.
> 
> Rather than tracking our players, were I a Liverpool fan I'd be asking why the team failed to administer a routine thrashing.


Cause all our normal midfield had covid and the best defender in the world too.......we also had numerous injuries.

You had a full squad


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

You might get more sympathy and banter to your liking on a Liverpool fans forum or in the stands at a match? just a thought 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> You might get more sympathy and banter to your liking on a Liverpool fans forum or in the stands at a match? just a thought 🤷‍♀️


As you know, I am a lifelong LFC fan but like to think I am fair and enjoy good football from any team. 
Going back to the Spurs game.
1. No complaints about Robbo's red card.
2. Kane.....a definite straight red.
3. We were denied a definite penalty
IMO it was a game we could/should have won.

BTW....I like Arteta but he is so intense. He honestly worries me as he is so deeo


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As you know, I am a lifelong LFC fan but like to think I am *fair* and enjoy good football from any team.
> Going back to the Spurs game.
> 1. No complaints about Robbo's red card.
> 2. Kane.....a definite straight red.
> ...


Hmmm, but not Salah’s handball?


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> You might get more sympathy and banter to your liking on a Liverpool fans forum or in the stands at a match? just a thought 🤷‍♀️


 - found out who terry butcher is yet


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, but not Salah’s handball?


It wasnt handball…..read the rules before commenting


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> You're probably having a go at the embarrassment there;
> 
> I keep him on ignore but it sounds like the same one. We used to have a guy sitting next to us (season ticket holder) who berated EVERY referee we ever had at Anfield. He'd claim we were being treated badly over every decision when it was obvious we weren't. Our seats used to be level with the penalty spot in the Kop goal and we were all fair minded (except for 'REFEREEEEE' as we all called him and if one of our players was offside, we'd see it and acknowledge it as such. REFEREEEE wouldn't, oh no! He'd scream endless abuse at the poor official and was convinced they were part of a conspiracy to deny us of our rightful place as supreme team in the known Universe. He's still in the same seat but we all asked for a move (me, Kop) to get away from him and his auld woman persecution complex.


Fair minded


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> It wasnt handball…..read the rules before commenting


I ASSUME the ref had read the rules before deciding not to send Kane off - or WTF do YOU think?


----------



## PaulB (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, but not Salah’s handball?


Handball has to be intentional, which that clearly wasn't and as he didn't contribute to the setting up or scoring of the goal, it is irrelevant.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> - found out who terry butcher is yet


Presumably an (old?) footballer as this is a football thread 🤷‍♀️

Personally I don't get especially het up about a game that's been played and done, all teams get good and bad decisions, have to deal with illness and injury. Move on, enjoy the next one (although that may not be for a while)


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> Handball has to be intentional, which that clearly wasn't and as he didn't contribute to the setting up or scoring of the goal, it is irrelevant.


That’s as maybe ( perhaps a neutral would be the best to ask), but Liverpool’s penalty in the Champion’s League final - it wasn’t intentional, was it?


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> I ASSUME the ref had read the rules before deciding not to send Kane off - or WTF do YOU think?


He had the rules when he handed robbo a yellow card too, but VAR decided he was wrong……every pundit interviewed after the game said it was a red card…even ex referree kieth hacket.

so please dont swear at me……


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> That’s as maybe ( perhaps a neutral would be the best to ask), but Liverpool’s penalty in the Champion’s League final - it wasn’t intentional, was it?


Yes it was…as different rules were at play at the time of the champions league final.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> so please dont swear at me……



Flipping heck, what the flip is wrong with you?


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Flipping heck, what the flip is wrong with you?


Nothing…i just dont like being sworn at on a forum, its inappropriate


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, but not Salah’s handball?


Yes......IMO a handball but the complicated rules say it didn't count.
Nothing complicated about Kane's red or our penalty claim.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Presumably an (old?) footballer as this is a football thread 🤷‍♀️
> 
> Personally I don't get especially het up about a game that's been played and done, all teams get good and bad decisions, have to deal with illness and injury. Move on, enjoy the next one (although that may not be for a while)


A football fan would know who he is.

All premier league fixtures to be fulfilled over the xmas period - so will have plenty to enjoy

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59732905


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> A football fan would know who he is.
> 
> All premier league fixtures to be fulfilled over the xmas period - so will have plenty to enjoy
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59732905


I enjoy watching football matches in the here and now (and MOTD within 24 hours of the game happening)...I don't really care about past games and players. Why should I? The past is the past and in the general scheme of things ex footballers are pretty inconsequential IMO, it's only a game. I like to see particular teams do well, maybe that doesn't make me a "fan", but I don't really give a toss, I've always enjoyed watching football so 🤷‍♀️ Maybe it's the fit blokes running around in shorts 

The Government may yet put the Kibosh on football this week, or at least fans going to matches whatever the PL may say. Boxing Day might survive, anything after far less certain. The ultimate decision isn't for the PL hierarchy to take


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> I enjoy watching football matches in the here and now (and MOTD within 24 hours of the game happening)...I don't really care about past games and players. Why should I? The past is the past and in the general scheme of things ex footballers are pretty inconsequential IMO. I like to see particular teams do well, maybe that doesn't make me a "fan", but I don't really give a toss, I've always enjoyed watching football so 🤷‍♀️ Maybe it's the fit blokes running around in shorts
> 
> The Government may yet put the Kibosh on football this week, or at least fans going to matches whatever the PL may say. Boxing Day might survive, anything after far less certain. The ultimate decision isn't for the PL hierarchy to take


So you never watched football in the past then??? Just a recent thing is it……how long have you been watching???


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> So you never watched football in the past then??? Just a recent thing is it……how long have you been watching???


I first went to an England match when I was 10 I think (so early 80s), doesn't mean I have awareness of all of the actual players then (I followed Liverpool most then like lots of kids probably, had a shirt). I just don't pay much heed to the history of sport and my memory is pretty crap


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> So you never watched football in the past then??? Just a recent thing is it……how long have you been watching???


At least she supports her ’local’ team!


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> At least she supports her ’local’ team!


Indeed, I was born in Woolwich


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Indeed, I was born in Woolwich


Lucky guess but I knew you were a gooner.


----------



## PaulB (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> The Government may yet put the Kibosh on football this week, or at least fans going to matches whatever the PL may say. Boxing Day might survive, anything after far less certain. The ultimate decision isn't for the PL hierarchy to take



No, the decision is in and it's...carry on football! They are pushing back the decision for a fortnight so things will be the same as they were planned to be minus the unavoidable cancellations due to numbers of Covid cases at clubs. Liverpool and Leicester play this Wednesday, so far, that's going ahead and all Boxing Day matches will be played as scheduled.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> At least she supports her ’local’ team!


Nope….as above she followed liverpool


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

Well except the Cabinet is meeting currently so who knows for sure…rumours are for a 4 week lockdown from the 27th. I did say Boxing Day might survive


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> At least she supports her ’local’ team!


I also support my local team and played for them for over 15yrs…..but they arent a professional club. Also during the 70s early 80s when i started watching football clubs like cardiff, swansea, newport were never seen on tv, so unless you was local to that area, you wouldnt see them to become a fan.

but the 1st division of the english football pyramid was in tv every sunday at 3pm, which is when my love for liverpool football club took hold. No law in stating which club you can or cant support and as far as i am aware, no one has ever been cast as a criminal for not supporting their local team.

i hope that helps and now rather than constantly berating me for being a liverpool fan. You actually add something to the threas instead.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Lucky guess but I knew you were a gooner.


I used to go to Wimbledon matches when they played at Selhurst Park as the closest Prem stadium (and I would never again go to a game at Stamford Bridge after a vile experience at a European game, free ticket).
Despite actually growing up in Bromley, I never felt anything for Palace. 
I should go to the mighty Sutton, a 5 min walk from home


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Well except the Cabinet is meeting currently so who knows for sure…rumours are for a 4 week lockdown from the 27th


And football will still be played, same as last lockdown


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> And football will still be played, same as last lockdown


Did you read what I typed quoted by @PaulB upthread


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Did you read what I typed quoted by @PaulB upthread


I did…..but just cause the may be a lockdown, it doesnt mean they will stop football being played. They didnt stop it lockdown 2 and 3….so why would they now????


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> I did…..but just cause the may be a lockdown, it doesnt mean they will stop football being played. They didnt stop it lockdown 2 and 3….so why would they now????


If there are concerns that are more aligned with those that led to lockdown 1…football was behind closed doors in subsequent waves. Not allowing fans seems very sensible given how many cases there are. Yes you can check people at the turnstiles but the fans have to get there…and clearly vaccination or a negative test do not mean you won’t get Covid or spend it.

I thought you actually wanted games stopped as so many Liverpool players are out with Covid?


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> If there are concerns that are more aligned with those that led to lockdown 1…football was behind closed doors in subsequent waves. Not allowing fans seems very sensible given how many cases there are. Yes you can check people at the turnstiles but the fans have to get there…and clearly vaccination or a negative test do not mean you won’t get Covid or spend it.
> 
> I thought you actually wanted games stopped as so many Liverpool players are out with Covid?


I never said i wanted games stopped……i want clarity on why games are being stopped and for clubs to list who is out with covid for transparancy.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

So nothing has come from the cabinet meeting…so its football as usual over the xmas period. So i will go support my local club as usual, who have a few games over xmas and also support my premier league club ( via my sky, amazon, bt sport subscriptions ) Liverpool FC.

Hopefully i will also get upto anfield again at some point to watch liverpool live….off to get my booster jab now.
Have a good evening all.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Dec 2021)

> Hopefully i will also get upto anfield *again*


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Wonder if spurs fans are happy with that??
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59725177



Delighted, I should think. It's EUFA's version of the Texaco Cup and during a busy season about as welcome as a dose of the clap.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Dec 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Delighted, I should think. It's EUFA's version of the Texaco Cup and during a busy season about as welcome as a dose of the clap.



Agreed, I doubt anyone in the club or following it will be heartbroken about us being booted out.

Apparently we are considering an appeal, so I suppose the thinking might be that having played every group game except one, we might as well bash on with it if we can.

Conte has also made a difference, so our chances of doing well in the next stage have improved.


----------



## PaulB (22 Dec 2021)

I'm amazed that literally NOTHING has been done about the Boxing day fixtures. 

All I saw last week was two young ladies with clip-boards being roundly ignored or patronised by everyone they plucked up the courage to ask "Have you had your vaccinat....." and that was it. George mentioning over the tannoy that we were supposed to be wearing masks under the concourse - I'd say somewhere between 1-3% were complying - and you'd have thought it was 2018 all over again. It will undoubtedly be the same on Boxing day in L4 and, I assume, every other stadium being used in England on that day. Of course, the idiots who are 'in charge' haven't helped their cause here!

My medical background and compliance with all regulations in order to do my job mean I take it more seriously than most but it still came as an unpleasant surprise. 

And since parliament won't be meeting until the 27th, the round of games on the 28th will almost certainly be the same as Boxing Day's. 

And then it will be behind closed doors or very limited crowds, there won't be any half-way house here. It's going to be zero restrictions becoming a major clamp-down from the third-round of the FA cup for the rest of the season because once it's brought in, it won't release its grip easily.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> I'm amazed that literally NOTHING has been done about the Boxing day fixtures.
> 
> All I saw last week was two young ladies with clip-boards being roundly ignored or patronised by everyone they plucked up the courage to ask "Have you had your vaccinat....." and that was it. George mentioning over the tannoy that we were supposed to be wearing masks under the concourse - I'd say somewhere between 1-3% were complying - and you'd have thought it was 2018 all over again. It will undoubtedly be the same on Boxing day in L4 and, I assume, every other stadium being used in England on that day. Of course, the idiots who are 'in charge' haven't helped their cause here!
> 
> ...


Which club was this at? I'm a Blackburn Rovers season ticket holder and last Saturday every fan, home and away, was required to show a Covid pass. I can be certain this was applied to the Birmingham fans as well because our car park is at the away end and we have to walk by the away support to get in. Every fan I saw was compliant and everyone was in a slow moving but orderly queue. I think the vast majority of fans were in the ground in time for kick off.

To my mind Rovers took the situation very seriously and applied the rule above and beyond the published minimum level of 20% though it is the local health authority that has the final say on the percentage to be inspected.


----------



## PaulB (22 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Which club was this at? I'm a Blackburn Rovers season ticket holder and last Saturday every fan, home and away, was required to show a Covid pass. I can be certain this was applied to the Birmingham fans as well because our car park is at the away end and we have to walk by the away support to get in. Every fan I saw was compliant and everyone was in a slow moving but orderly queue. I think the vast majority of fans were in the ground in time for kick off.
> 
> To my mind Rovers took the situation very seriously and applied the rule above and beyond the published minimum level of 20% though it is the local health authority that has the final say on the percentage to be inspected.


The clue is in there. It was in the Anfield area of Liverpool - although I'm not disclosing which club it was! But it was the exact opposite for us in attendance there. I assumed - wrongly it turned out - that it would be exemplary, like at Blackburn, and we'd been led to believe it would be, but it most definitely wasn't. I took the steward on the turnstile to task about it and asked him why he'd found the time to search me (they only do that if you turn up early and disappear once the queue starts to mount) but couldn't ask to see vaccination status or have it made mandatory in your phone to allow access through the automated barrier system. 'Are you kidding me? We're all on minimum wage for this so we're not going to ask supporters to do something new because they'd argue with us about it.' was his answer. Our club took it seriously - in spirit only and didn't apply it in reality. I have colleagues and mates who informed me they'd found the same at the Emtyhad, Stamford Bridge and Old Trafford for the last home games there.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> The clue is in there. It was in the Anfield area of Liverpool - although I'm not disclosing which club it was! But it was the exact opposite for us in attendance there. I assumed - wrongly it turned out - that it would be exemplary, like at Blackburn, and we'd been led to believe it would be, but it most definitely wasn't. I took the steward on the turnstile to task about it and asked him why he'd found the time to search me (they only do that if you turn up early and disappear once the queue starts to mount) but couldn't ask to see vaccination status or have it made mandatory in your phone to allow access through the automated barrier system. 'Are you kidding me? We're all on minimum wage for this so we're not going to ask supporters to do something new because they'd argue with us about it.' was his answer. Our club took it seriously - in spirit only and didn't apply it in reality. I have colleagues and mates who informed me they'd found the same at the Emtyhad, Stamford Bridge and Old Trafford for the last home games there.


I didn't spot the clue! In regards to the stewards I can have sympathy with the regular people because they aren't paid to do this and might not know what to look at. At Ewood the two stewards who inspected our Covid passes started with "Hello, welcome to Ewood Park" - I am serious - and then closely examined the passes on my phone even asking me to enlarge them to be readable. They had both worked the system at Manchester airport. It was clear the inspecting stewards were brought in for the day as all the usual guys we see every week were in their usual spots.

Before going to the game I had anticipated only a percentage of fans would be stopped and while I only saw the away end, the disabled entrance we use for my son is near that stand, it's hard to imagine it would have been different elsewhere around the ground. I expected to see fans arguing but there was no sign of this. I was both surprised and pleased and feel rather proud of my club for taking the whole issue very seriously.

It's disappointing to learn clubs with far greater resources are not doing the same.


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't spot the clue! In regards to the stewards I can have sympathy with the regular people because they aren't paid to do this and might not know what to look at. At Ewood the two stewards who inspected our Covid passes started with "Hello, welcome to Ewood Park" - I am serious - and then closely examined the passes on my phone even asking me to enlarge them to be readable. They had both worked the system at Manchester airport. It was clear the inspecting stewards were brought in for the day as all the usual guys we see every week were in their usual spots.
> 
> Before going to the game I had anticipated only a percentage of fans would be stopped and while I only saw the away end, the disabled entrance we use for my son is near that stand, it's hard to imagine it would have been different elsewhere around the ground. I expected to see fans arguing but there was no sign of this. I was both surprised and pleased and feel rather proud of my club for taking the whole issue very seriously.
> 
> It's disappointing to learn clubs with far greater resources are not doing the same.


when did the covid passes come into play at sports events in england??


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2021)

December 15 according to Sky Sports if 10k+ spectators
https://www.skysports.com/football/...premier-league-matches-under-new-plan-b-rules


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> when did the covid passes come into play at sports events in england??


December 15th when three PL games were the first to introduce the new rules. The basic rule, and I'm not going to find the official link, is for venues with attendance of 10,000 spectators or more and applies to PL and EFL championship clubs. I haven't looked in to Leagues 1 and 2.

Here's a Sky Sports link for you


----------



## Stephenite (22 Dec 2021)

Continuing the series - *Heroes of Yesteryear*.

Here's the team i first became fully aware of as a child. Man Utd's FA CUp winning side from 1977
... aaah the memories...


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2021)

Scotland all but banning fans again with a maximum of 500 at any game after tonight. The chat is they will bring forward the winter break which will put paid to the traditional derby day in Glasgow, Edinburgh and Dundee which for me is terrible but I'm sure it will suit some.


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2021)

Congratulations to the St Mirren under 21's who had to be introduced to what was left of the first team.


----------



## Bike Tyson (22 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> Congratulations to the St Mirren under 21's who had to be introduced to what was left of the first team.



Celtic result has been voided !
One of the wee boys playing for St Mirren should of been in bed by 9 o'clock!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

Bike Tyson said:


> Celtic result has been voided !
> One of the wee boys playing for St Mirren should of been in bed by 9 o'clock!


You very nearly caught me with that one.........I did wonder if it had been voided and thought about checking the BBC Sport app.

😄😄


----------



## Stephenite (23 Dec 2021)

Liverpool vs Leeds and Wolves vs Watford called off.

https://www.watfordfc.com/news/premier-league-statement-wolves-v-watford-among-games-postponed


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Liverpool vs Leeds and Wolves vs Watford called off.
> 
> https://www.watfordfc.com/news/premier-league-statement-wolves-v-watford-among-games-postponed


Thats a shame.
I had my beers all lined up and was looking forward to that


----------



## Slick (23 Dec 2021)

Bike Tyson said:


> Celtic result has been voided !
> One of the wee boys playing for St Mirren should of been in bed by 9 o'clock!


----------



## Bike Tyson (23 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> View attachment 623320




Seen this? I canny stop laughing


View: https://twitter.com/sdceltic1/status/1473473793825775624


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

It's all getting a bit serious now, my boys can go second today, level on points with Fulham who tonked us 7-0 at home 8 weeks ago.

Since then we've taken 19 points out of 21 with six wins and a draw, scoring 16 and conceding just 2 goals. It's conceivable by 9.45pm Wednesday we will be top.

Start of the season I began with the hope of a decent side knocking about in the top ten. As games went by top six beckoned but every year for ten seasons each time we've got close the team and manager seem to bottle it. November 3rd Fulham came to town and we had no answer to a team who hammered us 7-0 at home in a game we need to take at least a point from. All I can say in defence of the result is at 0-3 the boys clearly decided to try and get something back, the door was left but open heads didn't drop. This proved to be a turning point.

The following Saturday we saw the perfect response with the dismantling of Sheffield United at Ewood.

Football fans will know our sad story of the past ten years. Today more by luck than judgement we once more have a proper team. This is a sensational side packed with kids who simply don't know when to stop. The nonsense of going 2-0 up and sitting back which cost us 4 points against Luton and Coventry has disappeared. Another turning point.

Covid isolation stops me traveling to Hull today otherwise we would have gone.

One match doesn't decide a season but starting today we have a run of six games which we should win. If we can take 15/18 points we are serious. So far there has been no real pressure but now we're going to discover how a team packed with young players, five are under 21, react. Carry on playing with style and without fear and this can happen.

After ten terrible years under Venkys we can dream again. Once more we can walk along Bolton Road with pride, anticipation and a knot in the stomach. It is so exciting.

A proper team for proper fans. Those of us who stuck by the club when thousands walked away are being rewarded.

Come on you Blues.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

I cannot believe it. I have just spent a frustrating 45 minutes getting logged into NOW TV, shelled out £9.99 for a Sky Sports Day Membership only to discover Hull v Rovers has just been called off due to Covid.

This needs sorting out. Either everyone plays or no one plays. The Barnsley game today is called off which means our game on Wednesday will be off.

These "professional" clubs need to get a grip. It's not hard to do.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2021)

Probably worse in Scotland right now with clubs like Dundee being forced to play on despite a covid ravished squad with something like 4 goalkeepers listed to try and bring up the numbers and St Mirren last week listing wee boys on the bench that had never even met the first team players. Ridiculous


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I cannot believe it. I have just spent a frustrating 45 minutes getting logged into NOW TV, shelled out £9.99 for a Sky Sports Day Membership only to discover Hull v Rovers has just been called off due to Covid.
> 
> This needs sorting out. Either everyone plays or no one plays. The Barnsley game today is called off which means our game on Wednesday will be off.
> 
> These "professional" clubs need to get a grip. It's not hard to do.


9.99 for a day pass……..bit if a rip off that


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2021)

A bit of a simple enough win for the famous today even if it was just in front of 500 fans. How they decided who gets the tickets right now is beyond me. A crazy situation when I'm currently watching villa in front of a capacity crowd.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> A bit of a simple enough win for the famous today even if it was just in front of 500 fans. How they decided who gets the tickets right now is beyond me. A crazy situation when I'm currently watching villa in front of a capacity crowd.


I wouldnt say its capacity…. but i would say its a different country


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> I wouldnt say its capacity…. but i would say its a different country


I understand the nuances that devolution brings as well as the next man but it still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2021)

Slick said:


> I understand the nuances that devolution brings as well as the next man but it still doesn't make any sense.


I'm quite sure Covid doesn't care either.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> 9.99 for a day pass……..bit if a rip off that


Can you explain why?

Last season the EFL offered a single match pass for EFL games at £10 per game. The coverage was pretty grim to say the least. The games couldn't be viewed on a TV without linking a mobile device to the TV which in may case involved buying cables. I watched once. For today's £10 I was able to access 24 hours of Sky Sports including PL and EFL games, cricket, golf, darts, NBA, horse racing and NFL.

Compared to the EFL alternative it's a bargain and as I have absolutely zero interest in having a Sky subscription for me it's a very fair price to pay for the occasional televised game I want to watch. I'm not an armchair fan and if an away game is important enough for me to want to watch I go wherever it is. Haven't missed a key game home or away in 40 years. Today I was isolating, had little to do and fancied a glass of malt and a Rovers win.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can you explain why?
> 
> Last season the EFL offered a single match pass for EFL games at £10 per game. The coverage was pretty grim to say the least. The games couldn't be viewed on a TV without linking a mobile device to the TV which in may case involved buying cables. I watched once. For today's £10 I was able to access 24 hours of Sky Sports including PL and EFL games, cricket, golf, darts, NBA, horse racing and NFL.
> 
> Compared to the EFL alternative it's a bargain and as I have absolutely zero interest in having a Sky subscription for me it's a very fair price to pay for the occasional televised game I want to watch. I'm not an armchair fan and if an away game is important enough for me to want to watch I go wherever it is. Haven't missed a key game home or away in 40 years. Today I was isolating, had little to do and fancied a glass of malt and a Rovers win.


Cause its only around £20 a month for skysports…..so £10 for one day seems a rip off

i mean i pay £68 monthly for full sky access, so thats around £2 a day for movies, tv, sport, box sets, catchup tv……£10 for just 1 day of sport just seems excesive


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Cause its only around £20 a month for skysports…..so £10 for one day seems a rip off
> 
> i mean i pay £68 monthly for full sky access, so thats around £2 a day for movies, tv, sport, box sets, catchup tv……£10 for just 1 day of sport just seems excesive


I don't see why. I haven't watched Sky in perhaps ten years so I feel a pass for £10 is entirely reasonable. It's good marketing on their part because it's a price that might tempt me to have a look on another day. I can't imagine shelling out £68/month as I don't watch enough TV to justify it. As above I'm not an armchair fan so I don't need Sky Sports and to be honest I'm very reluctant to put money in to the hands of an organisation such as Sky.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

I saw a kind of backs to the wall Accy win over league leaders Rotherham today. The ground was almost full, with Rotherham making up half the crowd. The game was billed as our manager and assistant manager's 20 years in the job celebration, thought they did depart for a year or so to join 2 other clubs, so it's not 20 consistent years. Anyway, it was a very good game and John Coleman and Jimmy Bell deservedly marked the occasion with a victory! 

https://www.skysports.com/watch/vid.../league-one/12504187/accrington-1-0-rotherham


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

@PaulSB My 49 years a Rovers fan brother drove 280 miles there and back from Lytham to Hull today. Just as he parked up he was told the game was off!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> @PaulSB My 49 years a Rovers fan brother drove 280 miles there and back from Lytham to Hull today. Just as he parked up he was told the game was off!


Yep, several friends had exactly the same experience. Lots of people decided to go as we're playing well, Boxing Day, relatively easy to get to, etc.

I've heard the local police knew of the decision at 10.00am. I can't prove it but it seems logical the police would be informed early.

It's a disgraceful action on Hull's part.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Dec 2021)

Even worst was the National League fixture between Kings Lynn and Notts County called off at 2pm due to a waterlogged pitch. The ref asked to speak to the groundsman only to be told they did not have one!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

Have to give credit to AFC Wimbledon for this Facebook Link


----------



## Chislenko (27 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's all getting a bit serious now, my boys can go second today, level on points with Fulham who tonked us 7-0 at home 8 weeks ago.
> 
> Since then we've taken 19 points out of 21 with six wins and a draw, scoring 16 and conceding just 2 goals. It's conceivable by 9.45pm Wednesday we will be top.
> 
> ...





How's Pixie getting on, comes from our village, quite a big family, most of the family are in the family plumbing business.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2021)

I love reading the stats from a game (mostly cricket, which I use to obsess over) but football throws up a few from time to time.
Watching a repeat of Doncaster Rovers against Sunderland earlier today,the commentator said that in the game in February at Sunderland, Sunderland beat Doncaster oR 4-1.
All four goals were headers, by the same player (Wyke) with all four assists also coming from the same player (McGeady). The Sunderland goalkeeper scored an own goal but redeemed himself by saving two (😳) penalties.
Possession was shared 50-50 and both teams had the same number of passes (493) AND the same pass accuracy (79%).


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

Chislenko said:


> How's Pixie getting on, comes from our village, quite a big family, most of the family are in the family plumbing business.


You mean Harry Pickering? I haven't heard him called Pixie. He's having a very good season in a settled defence, I think it's 5 clean sheets in a row at the moment. Harry works hard, positioning is good and I can't remember anyone making a mug of him this season. He's comfortable on the ball and has good distribution. A good addition to the squad.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (27 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, several friends had exactly the same experience. Lots of people decided to go as we're playing well, Boxing Day, relatively easy to get to, etc.
> 
> I've heard the local police knew of the decision at 10.00am. I can't prove it but it seems logical the police would be informed early.
> 
> It's a disgraceful action on Hull's part.



Whoah there tiger, It's best to get the facts before calling people a disgrace.

The club had been speaking to the EFL through the week, and keeping them up to speed with events. The club told them that they had 14 first team players out, and were told to field the youth side, who when tested, couldn't muster the numbers either. As a fair amount of this was in the media, I would expect Blackburn to have been aware and asking questions themselves.

Plenty of exiles traveled longer distances than the one you mention, including one from Brazil, so it's not just Blackburn fans that were affected, but any fault lies firmly with the EFL.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Whoah there tiger, It's best to get the facts before calling people a disgrace.
> 
> The club had been speaking to the EFL through the week, and keeping them up to speed with events. The club told them that they had 14 first team players out, and were told to field the youth side, who when tested, couldn't muster the numbers either. As a fair amount of this was in the media, I would expect Blackburn to have been aware and asking questions themselves.
> 
> Plenty of exiles traveled longer distances than the one you mention, including one from Brazil, so it's not just Blackburn fans that were affected, but any fault lies firmly with the EFL.


I don't read a daily paper which is what I presume you mean by the media so wouldn't know about that aspect.

My understanding is the game was called off at 2.00pm. If this is correct I find it very hard to believe Hull didn't know the youth players were positive till then. My understanding is clubs have private PCRs and presumably don't have to wait for the results in the random way the public do. LFT tests at 8.00am would give the answer in 15 minutes.

Locally, Blackburn, the story is the police knew at 10.00am.

I find it very difficult to understand how Hull did not know their Covid situation till an hour before kick off. I'm waiting to come out of isolation tomorrow but won't be because I was positive this morning. If I can organise myself I feel a professional football club should be able to. Surely these tests should be carried out Friday at the very latest?


----------



## Chislenko (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You mean Harry Pickering? I haven't heard him called Pixie. He's having a very good season in a settled defence, I think it's 5 clean sheets in a row at the moment. Harry works hard, positioning is good and I can't remember anyone making a mug of him this season. He's comfortable on the ball and has good distribution. A good addition to the squad.




Good stuff, glad to see him getting on. Yes the whole family go by the nickname Pixie and they all drive cars with a PXY number plate with various prefix, Harry's being H (number) PXY.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't read a daily paper which is what I presume you mean by the media so wouldn't know about that aspect.
> 
> My understanding is the game was called off at 2.00pm. If this is correct I find it very hard to believe Hull didn't know the youth players were positive till then. My understanding is clubs have private PCRs and presumably don't have to wait for the results in the random way the public do. LFT tests at 8.00am would give the answer in 15 minutes.
> 
> ...



It seems my original reply has been edited clumsily by someone, and for some peculiar reason they deleted a key part explaining that these are quotes from the Club Chairman.

"At the point of the decision, we're just complying with the league rules. We have to test every day, we've had multiple cases this week.

"We could see the squad was being thinned out to a point where we knew it was on the cusp of potentially having to cancel the game.

"We spoke to the league on Friday and said, 'look, we're at fourteen cases this week already with Saturday and Sunday testing still to go, the game is at risk and obviously we'll still comply with all of the rules and we'll try to put the game on but we're just giving you a head's up that we may not be able to comply with the 14 senior players being available for a game.'"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2021)

Mod Note:
Some off topic/argumentative posts have been removed.
Please keep on topic, cheers from the mods


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

@ClichéGuevara - thanks. I get your point.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ClichéGuevara - thanks. I get your point.





*Hull City call for ‘relaxing’ of rules over Covid-19 postponements*


*Hull City have called for a relaxing of the rules around Covid-19 postponements after their scheduled Boxing Day clash against Blackburn Rovers was called off at two hours’ notice.*


https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spo...-of-rules-over-covid-19-postponements-3508233


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> *Hull City call for ‘relaxing’ of rules over Covid-19 postponements*
> 
> 
> *Hull City have called for a relaxing of the rules around Covid-19 postponements after their scheduled Boxing Day clash against Blackburn Rovers was called off at two hours’ notice.*
> ...


Yet Barnsley v Stoke, which I've followed as we play Barnsley tomorrow night, was called off on December 20th for a Boxing Day game. Stoke couldn't come up with a squad.

Do you understand/know what sort of relaxation your chairman is looking for? In my simple view one of two possibilities would work, the first probably not offering adequate protection:

1. Test Friday and make a decision to play or not
2. LFTs at 8.00am on matchday, the players supervised by the club doctor, match official, that is someone who can be called on to attest to the honesty of the results. If Covid reduces the squad below 14(?) clubs can call off the game without reference to the EFL.

It seems the speed of response from the EFL is the issue which #2 would overcome.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yet Barnsley v Stoke, which I've followed as we play Barnsley tomorrow night, was called off on December 20th for a Boxing Day game. Stoke couldn't come up with a squad.
> 
> Do you understand/know what sort of relaxation your chairman is looking for? In my simple view one of two possibilities would work, the first probably not offering adequate protection:
> 
> ...



The chairman is asking for pretty much what you suggested.


----------



## Stephenite (28 Dec 2021)

Great game at the King Power tonight. 

Hate to say it (being a Man Utd fan) but there was a lot less whinging going on from the so-called better side when things weren't going their way - apart from the odd TAA blow-up but, he was very much the grown-up in the room compared to CR7.

Especially sweet, since most of my immediate competion in FPL, had captained Salah.


----------



## yello (28 Dec 2021)

Incredible win for Leicester. Rode their luck, took their chance and battled. I could not be more pleased for them. Under the circumstances, truly exceptional.

Maybe added 2 more to the injury list (the groundsman will be getting a game soon) but for now I'm well pleased.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2021)

Before the game Klopp joined the list of moaners about over worked footballers at Christmas/New Year.

It's only words, but the remarks backfired because he gave his poor, downtrodden team a ready made excuse to put in a rubbish performance.


----------



## Scaleyback (29 Dec 2021)

As per normal the media is full of Liverpool and I accept they are a great team on their day. Barely a mention, (apart from the result) on Leicester 'escaping' this match with a win after playing at Man City 48 hrs earlier. I understand the 'Foxes' had 8 potential 1st teamers unavailable including the entire 1st choice defence, Forfana, Justin, Soyuncu, Evans, Pereira and to cap it all Maddison and Vardy left last night's game with injuries, due no doubt to being overplayed. The 'big clubs' have an inbuilt advantage due to the size and quality of their squads.


----------



## yello (29 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> I understand the 'Foxes' had 8 potential 1st teamers unavailable including *the entire 1st choice defence*, Forfana, Justin, Soyuncu, Evans, Pereira


Yep, we're cobbling together a defence at the moment, which kinda makes last night's exploits even more impressive. That said, we had a CB on the bench (Vestergard, a Danish international) that we didn't use, preferring instead to put a defensive midfielder in there. Weird days indeed.

Not quite sue what we'll be doing when we lose 4 players to AFCON (2 of which where last night's CB pairing!) We've got to cross our fingers that Evans and Soyuncu are fit by then otherwise we'll be fielding U23s.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Dec 2021)

Leicester fielded a weaker defence last night than they did in the 6-3 defeat at Man City, and arguably a weaker midfield with the loss of Tielemans, so it's a real credit to them that they got a result against Liverpool.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2021)

Hoping we can capitalise on the Leicester result last night by beating Brighton tonight and putting pressure on LFC before we play them othe 2nd.

No idea what team we can field tonight - all a bit of a mess with Covid and injuries.

Cest la vie.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hoping we can capitalise on the Leicester result last night by beating Brighton tonight and putting pressure on LFC before we play them othe 2nd.
> 
> No idea what team we can field tonight - all a bit of a mess with Covid and injuries.
> 
> Cest la vie.



Lukaku could do with starting to justify his fee.

Our so called £100m man has had an even more woeful season, although both have scored the odd goal recently.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Lukaku could do with starting to justify his fee.
> 
> Our so called £100m man has had an even more woeful season, although both have scored the odd goal recently.



Out since October due to idiot from Malmo and then another 10 days with Covid.

Playing well tonight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2021)

Late equaliser for BHA but fair result tbh - at least they came to play football unlike some teams.

City will take some stopping.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Late equaliser for BHA but fair result tbh - at least they came to play football unlike some teams.
> 
> City will take some stopping.


Come on Brentford, late one needed.


----------



## yello (30 Dec 2021)

There's murmurs of Leicester's game v Norwich being postponed. Vardy's now out for 3 - 4 weeks (hamstring) and with no defenders returning, we really are getting down to bare bones. After this weekend, we've 4 players heading off to AFCON too. January looks grim, in defence and up front too.


----------



## Scaleyback (30 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> There's murmurs of Leicester's game v Norwich being postponed. Vardy's now out for 3 - 4 weeks (hamstring) and with no defenders returning, we really are getting down to bare bones. After this weekend, we've 4 players heading off to AFCON too. January looks grim, in defence and up front too.


Can the players off to AFCON be counted in the 'non available' figures ?

As a fellow Foxes supporter can I ask your current thoughts on Jamie Vardy.
Of course the man is and will always be a legend among Leicester supporters.
I think he has (inevitably) lost that 'biting' pace he had and consequently knows he cannot give many players a yard and beat them to the ball.
Noticeable to me how often he gets caught offside these days, I think because he is always trying to 'steal a yard'


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Dec 2021)

*EFL scrap Covid tests on the day of matches to stop late call-offs after anger among all 72 clubs*
Alan Nixon

*THE EFL have scrapped Covid tests on the day of a game to stop late call-offs.*

This move is coming into force immediately after several matches were left in the balance by a wait for checks that have led to postponements.

EFL players will no longer be tested for Covid on a matchday unless they are showing symptoms

There has been anger among the 72 clubs and the EFL that this has led to fans going to matches and being left frustrated by results that lead to games being shelved.

Blackburn fans had to jump back on the supporters' coaches on Boxing Day - after already arriving at Hull's stadium before the official cancellation at 12.56pm, two hours before kick-off.

So under the new protocols, no player will be tested on a matchday unless he is showing symptoms.

It is a decision backed by the medical experts too who do not think there is any risk involved by avoiding the ‘on the day’ tests.

On Boxing Day, just nine of the 32 scheduled matches in the EFL went ahead, including just two out of ten in the Championship.

It was a similar tale on Wednesday.

There were supposed to be 28 games across the Championship, League One and League Two.

However, 19 were postponed with nine of the 11 in the fourth tier cancelled.

And on Thursday morning, Tranmere announced their game at Salford on New Year's Day was off because of a Covid outbreak within the Rovers squad.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Dec 2021)

Italy has joined France in making vaccination compulsory for anyone wanting to play outdoor team sports, meaning Premier League players will need to be jabbed in order to move to Serie A this January.
The Italian government met this week to implement urgent changes to its coronavirus restrictions, with every sportsperson in the country - from the professional game to the amateur divisions - needing a 'Green Pass' in order to take part.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...king-vaccination-COMPULSORY-sports-stars.html


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2021)

Lawro is predicting 3-0 Man U v Burnley? Wish i was that confident.


----------



## yello (30 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Can the players off to AFCON be counted in the 'non available' figures ?


I don't know in truth but I suspect not. I imagine club's have to make do.



> As a fellow Foxes supporter can I ask your current thoughts on Jamie Vardy.



The years are obviously taking their toll and whilst he does have that pace in spurts, he's not haring around for 90 minutes making a nuisance of himself as he used to. He's still an ace finisher though and you'd back him most times to score given sight of goal. Defenders have been getting wise to him for a few years now but he'll still get away from them. He's always likely to be caught offside, it's the way he plays; sometimes he gets it right, sometimes not.

We're exceedingly lucky to have Patson Daka, who has Vardy's pace and goal instincts, to give Vardy a bit of a rest. Daka's shown his worth much sooner than I was expecting - which is a bit of a godsend tbh. Shame he too is out injured for 3 weeks... if one can trust our medical team's estimates... which I am now starting to wonder about!


----------



## T4tomo (30 Dec 2021)

re covid cancelations there will be much furore at the end of the season when some teams will be playing 3 games a week every week to catch up missed fixtures. There is pretty much a span of +-3 games played across the leagues and in the prem, burnley have played 5 less than ManC and Chel and 4 less than the other 2 in the relegation zone.


----------



## yello (30 Dec 2021)

Tbf though, league schedules are probably secondary to health concerns.


----------



## Beebo (30 Dec 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Italy has joined France in making vaccination compulsory for anyone wanting to play outdoor team sports, meaning Premier League players will need to be jabbed in order to move to Serie A this January.
> The Italian government met this week to implement urgent changes to its coronavirus restrictions, with every sportsperson in the country - from the professional game to the amateur divisions - needing a 'Green Pass' in order to take part.
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...king-vaccination-COMPULSORY-sports-stars.html


How will that work for travelling teams in European cups?


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lawro is predicting 3-0 Man U v Burnley? Wish i was that confident.


Blimey, he nearly nailed it!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> How will that work for travelling teams in European cups?


I took from the article the examples of Liverpool and England Rugby Union players not being allowed to play. The article aside I feel it's clear if a country has a regulation it should apply to visiting teams equally with home teams.

The "Green Pass" is given to a player 15 days after his/her first jab meaning there is no excuse for traveling sides to complain or circumvent the rule.


----------



## PaulB (1 Jan 2022)

Sixteen hours! Sixteen hours this transfer window's been open and not one world-shattering switch yet! I'm going to start watching hockey, me.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

Yesterday playing Huddersfield we came up against the best team I've seen at Ewood in a couple of months. Pleased to say we maintained our attacking approach but came up against a defence which wasn't going to be panicked by the pace three or four of our younger players have. Huddersfield came for a draw and I'm pleased we didn't lose. You can't score 3 or 4 every game. Losing at home would have narrowed the gap to three points, instead we moved in to second place. I'm very happy with that.

January is going to be a testing month. Two away games at Cardiff and Luton which we must look to get at least four points from and 'Boro at home when again I think I'd take a draw. Seven points out of nine would be a great return for the month.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2022)

OK.
2:2 away to Chelsea was a decent result.
2 up (IMO) is often a dangerous score but we really should have won.
Again IMO Mane was lucky to stay on the pitch.
As an LFC fan I enjoyed the game though.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> Sixteen hours! Sixteen hours this transfer window's been open and not one world-shattering switch yet! I'm going to start watching hockey, me.



Lukaku to reunite with Conte at Spurs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> OK.
> 2:2 away to Chelsea was a decent result.
> 2 up (IMO) is often a dangerous score but we really should have won.
> Again IMO Mane was lucky to stay on the pitch.
> As an LFC fan I enjoyed the game though.


It was a great game especially first half. 

I think the result was fair so not agreeing you should've won. Both goalies pulled off some cracking shots and we had one on your woodwork. 

Mane should've walked although I wouldn't get any satisfaction from us beating a team a man short for what amounts to a whole game. 

Salah's goal superb. 

Kovacic's even better. 

Played well into City's hands - clear favourites to win the league and still the best team in the land. Grrr!


----------



## PaulB (3 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> OK.
> 2:2 away to Chelsea was a decent result.


No, it wasn't a decent result. I hate it when we get beat 2-2


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2022)

Made I chuckle


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

Rangers must be rubbing the hands with glee this morning. £16million for their right back after only 12 appearances since making the first team in 2020


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Rangers must be rubbing the hands with glee this morning. £16million for their right back after only 12 appearances since making the first team in 2020


Yip, but 16 might be a bit of an exaggeration.

He's a cracking player with great potential, much like Billy Gilmour and was only kept out the side by our team captain much to the annoyance and frustration of many of the fans.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

Slick said:


> Yip, but 16 might be a bit of an exaggeration.
> 
> He's a cracking player with great potential, much like Billy Gilmour and was only kept out the side by our team captain much to the annoyance and frustration of many of the fans.


its 16m according to skysports......12m upfront and 4m in add-ons


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> its 16m according to skysports......12m upfront and 4m in add-ons


It could be, but there are obviously conditions to be met and I usually treat these reports as guess work at best.

Hopefully we do get 16, I wonder what we will get when we sell Aribo.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

Slick said:


> It could be, but there are obviously conditions to be met and I usually treat these reports as guess work at best.
> 
> Hopefully we do get 16, I wonder what we will get when we sell Aribo.


are wiggle not giving them away for free


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> are wiggle not giving them away for free


Joe is class, its only a matter of time before he will be plying his trade at a ground near you.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

Slick said:


> Joe is class, its only a matter of time before he will be plying his trade at a *ground near you*.


saddly there arent any, anywhere near me.........closest is the county ground of Newport and he wouldnt be going there. Cardiiff/Swansea are circa 35/40 miles away and would he go to the championship.....

if we talking premier league i think the closest would be Aston Villa at 96miles, circa 180 miles to Anfield


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> saddly there arent any, anywhere near me.........closest is the county ground of Newport and he wouldnt be going there. Cardiiff/Swansea are circa 35/40 miles away and would he go to the championship.....
> 
> if we talking premier league i think the closest would be Aston Villa at 96miles


Ah.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

Looks like southampton have a new owner........


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Looks like southampton have a new owner........


If Mr Google is correct then £100M seems a snip by todays prices.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If Mr Google is correct then £100M seems a snip by todays prices.


About the same price as an apologetic number 9 then.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> About the same price as an apologetic number 9 then.


Indeed.....that was my thinking.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2022)

Plus half a mill in weekly wages?


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> Plus half a mill in weekly wages?


Not quite……..


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If Mr Google is correct then £100M seems a snip by todays prices.


I believe it was for an 80% share in the club…..


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> About the same price as an apologetic number 9 then.


I was just looking at sportrac to try and see what is yearly wage was and what struck me as odd, is they have his age at 27 for the 2021-22 season, even though he was born in May 93, which would have him at 28 when he signed and 29 this year


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Not quite……..


Partly in jest, I have no idea what Lukaku is paid (including all the extras) 
Google suggests up to 450k (plus extras) … so not quite might be accurate 🤷‍♀️


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> Partly in jest, I have no idea what Lukaku is paid (including all the extras)
> Google suggests up to 450k (plus extras) … so not quite might be accurate 🤷‍♀️


Hes on 325k according to chelseas official wage bill…….


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2022)

Nice win over Spurs last night.

Haven't seen Spurs play as bad as they did in the first half for many a moon - they were dire.

Good effort from us however despite losing another two defenders prior to the match - interesting to watch a couple of players playing well out of their normal position too. Still lacking that finishing touch up front though and in a game of ifs, buts and maybes we should've been well out of sight rather than 2 ahead for the next leg.

Strange interview from Conte afterwards who spent most of the time praising Chelsea - can't have gone down well with the Spurs fans.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

Is there any live footy on tv tonight......with Covid etc affecting things.


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is there any live footy on tv tonight......with Covid etc affecting things.


No.
think I’ve posted this link before
https://www.live-footballontv.com/live-english-football-on-tv.html
there may be non English football somewhere being televised, again search via link


----------



## iancity (6 Jan 2022)

Juventus v Napoli :-)


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Jan 2022)

I see Pep is pretending to have COVID so he doesn’t have to personally witness the humiliation that will be inflicted upon his team of over-payed prima donnas by the mighty Swindon Town tomorrow night in the FA Cup.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Jan 2022)

If Aston Villa were to sign the Welsh Aaron Ramsey from Juventus to play alongside the English Aaron Ramsey they already have the fans could sing...

"There's Only Two Aaron Ramseys"


----------



## Lozz360 (7 Jan 2022)

Chislenko said:


> If Aston Villa were to sign the Welsh Aaron Ramsey from Juventus to play alongside the English Aaron Ramsey they already have the fans could sing...
> 
> "There's Only Two Aaron Ramseys"


Interestingly they are both midfielders. It reminds me of the 70s when QPR and Wolves (both were in the old first division) each had a player called Phil Parkes. What made it a little confusing was that both were goalkeepers.


----------



## Lozz360 (7 Jan 2022)

Lozz360 said:


> Interestingly they are both midfielders. It reminds me of the 70s when QPR and Wolves (both were in the old first division) each had a player called Phil Parkes. What made it a little confusing was that both were goalkeepers.


Just a thought. If both Aaron Ramsey’s were on the same team, there could be the risk that if they were both booked, the second one to be booked could be sent off for a second yellow card?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Jan 2022)

Lozz360 said:


> Just a thought. If both Aaron Ramsey’s were on the same team, there could be the risk that if they were both booked, the second one to be booked could be sent off for a second yellow card?


Mistaken identity has happened, but it's unlikely based only on name. When you train as a football referee you're taught to note the name and most importantly the shirt number and team of the player you've cautioned, since it's not at all uncommon to have two Smiths, two Jones' etc in one squad. You also tend to remember the face of someone you've cautioned in the last hour or so. 

Referees at most levels tend to use a pre printed grid like the one below inserted into the "notebook" (more accurately it's a little hardback folder). You can fill it in on field as cautions occur and then check it against the team sheets at half or full time, but most well prepared officials will fill out this form prior to the game. 







I once refereed a game where players on the same team swapped shirts at half time to avoid a second yellow for their resident hooligan, so some skulduggery can go on. That was noticed though, it's even more noticeable where it's at Aaron Ramsey’s level I'd have thought.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jan 2022)

Villa have signed Coutinho on loan until the end of the season l. We are paying 60% of his astronomical wages.

I can't see that going through under Smith, clearly the Gerrard effect.

I don't know a huge amount amount about Coutinho. Any Liverpool fans give us the low down on him and if, in the their opinion he still has it in him to play in the Prem.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jan 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Villa have signed Coutinho on loan until the end of the season l. We are paying 60% of his astronomical wages.
> 
> I can't see that going through under Smith, clearly the Gerrard effect.
> 
> I don't know a huge amount amount about Coutinho. Any Liverpool fans give us the low down on him and if, in the their opinion he still has it in him to play in the Prem.


He was quality at liverpool, which is why barca paid the 140mil fee to take him away from us. He's 29, not played a lot over the past few years.......but i would have had him back at anfield in a heart beat.

I'm not sure what is wages are, but with no fee to be paid, i'm assuming the wages are not an issue for the club.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> He was quality at liverpool, which is why barca paid the 140mil fee to take him away from us. He's 29, not played a lot over the past few years.......but i would have had him back at anfield in a heart beat.
> 
> I'm not sure what is wages are, but with no fee to be paid, i'm assuming the wages are not an issue for the club.


Figured being banded about on Villa Twatter is we are paying half to two thirds of his wages. Which is still pretty huge.

We also have an option to buy at the end of the season. Two figures quoted either 33 million or 40 million.

If Steve Gerrard can get him fit, this could be one hell of a transfer.

If he truly does turn out to be a magician I may have to get this season's top with his name on the back


----------



## PaulB (7 Jan 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Villa have signed Coutinho on loan until the end of the season l. We are paying 60% of his astronomical wages.
> 
> I can't see that going through under Smith, clearly the Gerrard effect.
> 
> I don't know a huge amount amount about Coutinho. Any Liverpool fans give us the low down on him and if, in the their opinion he still has it in him to play in the Prem.


No, he's washed up. Liverpool squeezed the last remnants out of him before converting him into a Van Dijk, a Naby Keita and an Alisson with some left over for a Fabinho - or a Shaq depending on who shouts his opinion loudest. Liverpool have decided not to go for a wrung-out has-been like that. He looked devastated at the 'welcome' he got when he came back and realised what he'd left behind, and was then handed his backside with that 4-0 defeat. Maybe he could play at a lower level like at Turf Moor or somewhere. Maybe.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (7 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> No, he's washed up. Liverpool squeezed the last remnants out of him before converting him into a Van Dijk, a Naby Keita and an Alisson with some left over for a Fabinho - or a Shaq depending on who shouts his opinion loudest. Liverpool have decided not to go for a wrung-out has-been like that. He looked devastated at the 'welcome' he got when he came back and realised what he'd left behind, and was then handed his backside with that 4-0 defeat. Maybe he could play at a lower level like at Turf Moor or somewhere. Maybe.


Doesn't sound promising. 

I am always a bit sceptical of a player trying to make a come back in the Prem when he is around 30 onwards.

My head thinks this could be a very expensive mistake, my heart hopes Gerrard will get him playing again. 

We shall see


----------



## PaulB (7 Jan 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Doesn't sound promising.
> 
> I am always a bit sceptical of a player trying to make a come back in the Prem when he is around 30 onwards.
> 
> ...


We all relished the goal he got at Old Trafford in the UEFA cup game but flashes of brilliance like that were few and far between and he looked like he didn't fancy it if he was up against an unglamourous team like, say Fulham on a rainy Wednesday night. A lad in front of us was full of contempt for him. Every time he received the ball, this guy would go, 'Oh pissoff you over-rated waste of space' or similar line but he'd have to be quick before Coutinho gave possession away. Again.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2022)

Come on the Town


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Come on the Town
> View attachment 625385



City are falling for our plan. They definitely look overconfident.

This game’s got 3-2 written all over it.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2022)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> City are falling for our plan. They definitely look overconfident.
> 
> This game’s got 3-2 written all over it.


The number of goals could be right but it’s got more of a 0-5 about it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

Unless your name is @vickster there weren't too many shocks over the weekend 
Arteta was (rightfully) well angry.
Will be interesting to see how far LFC go as Klopp has never been seemed interested in the FA cup.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Unless your name is @vickster there weren't too many shocks over the weekend
> Arteta was (rightfully) well angry.
> Will be interesting to see how far LFC go as Klopp has never been seemed interested in the FA cup.


could say the same about the caraboa.....but we in the semi finals. I think Klopp saw the league and champions league as the main trophies and set the team up to at least challenge for those two, at the detriment of the cup competitions, because our squad wasn't strong enough to challenge on all 4 fronts.

But this season we played virtually full teams in the caraboa, except for the last round due to injuries and covid. Maybe he's had a change of heart and now thinks the cups are also another way of strengthening his legacy at Liverpool.


----------



## vickster (10 Jan 2022)

@Dave7 They were utterly shoot indeed


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jan 2022)

Not sure what to expect from Man U v Villa game tonight?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not sure what to expect from Man U v Villa game tonight?



Man Utd 0– 3 Aston Villa


----------



## jowwy (10 Jan 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Man Utd 0– 3 Aston Villa


Cuto hatrick, just to prove some people wrong lol


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Cuto hatrick, just to prove some people wrong lol


Unfortunately, he's not available until Saturday.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jan 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Unfortunately, he's not available until Saturday.


It was wishful thinking lol


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 Jan 2022)

Blimey, this VAR business is a bit of a pain, isn't it?
I don't usually watch top grade football, but I have watched some cup matches this weekend, including one tonight.
All this agonizing about whether some blokes knee was in an offside position just ruins the flow of the game for me. I prefer lower league football, where the referee is always right, even if he is hopelessly wrong ...


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> Blimey, this VAR business is a bit of a pain, isn't it?
> I don't usually watch top grade football, but I have watched some cup matches this weekend, including one tonight.
> All this agonizing about whether some blokes knee was in an offside position just ruins the flow of the game for me. I prefer lower league football, where the referee is always right, even if he is hopelessly wrong ...


Popped in here to make the same point. My lad is home while he isolates and wanted to watch the game. I've rarely seen VAR used. This took 2-3 minutes. Ridiculous.

Does the time get added on?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Jan 2022)

Michael Oliver was Man Utd's best player by a country mile


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

Alan Shearer said the VAR was 3 minutes 36 seconds. Now that is ridiculous.

Apparently this was two PL teams. Doesn't say much for the PL. What a rubbish match.


----------



## downesy (10 Jan 2022)

How hard did those cheating c***s work to find a way to disallow that goal, nearly four minutes means it's not clear nor obvious


----------



## jowwy (11 Jan 2022)

downesy said:


> How hard did those cheating c***s work to find a way to disallow that goal, nearly four minutes means it's not clear nor obvious


Offsides are not about clear and obvious……its offside or not, but they could have saved 3mins by just going straight to the free kick for the blocking off of cavani


----------



## downesy (11 Jan 2022)

Not going to get into a tedious argument what I will say though, I expect no more goals to be scored at a corner ever again due to " blocking off".
I fully expect players just to run into other players to get a goal disallowed, and finally they went that far back to find a fault with the goal, when they went back to the studio I expected to see des lynam and Trevor brooking


----------



## yello (11 Jan 2022)

downesy said:


> I expect no more goals to be scored at a corner ever again due to " blocking off".


You have a point. It sometimes seems arbitrary (obvious ironic pun there if you look for it) as to which bit of blocking, shirt tugging or general shenanigans we always see at defensive set pieces will get hauled up. Make them a total no-holds-barred, free-for-all, I say.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Offsides are not about clear and obvious……its offside or not, but they could have saved 3mins by just going straight to the free kick for the blocking off of cavani


My 1st thought was that Cavani was blocked. Looking at the replay I think he deliberately ran into the Villa player.
He is an old pro and IMO new exactly what he was doing.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Jan 2022)

Reading the laws of the game _to the letter_ it could certainly be construed a correct decision, strictly speaking. The key thing is whether the Villa defender was intentionally interfering with play and unfortunately for fans of VAR, that's still a subjective part and subject to human interpretation. My own gut feeling is that Cavani ran into the defender and was never going to reach the ball, but that's subjective and clearly Oliver saw that differently.

I think what most neutrals have an issue with though is how long the game was on hold while it was reviewed. You could forgive the layman for getting the impression that the officials seemed to be looking for _any_ possible reason to disallow a visitor's goal, at Old Trafford, against Manchester United. I don't by the way believe officials are that biased, nor that there's some big 6 (sorry, big 7 if we have to include United) agenda, but I think that was the "_easier course of action"_ by Oliver, if I'm being charitable.

I argued against VAR from the outset because so many incidents are subjective and a game is just better for everone when it flows, mistakes included. There will be contentious moments, but there are just as many contentious moments now. VAR isn't clearing up the subjective parts, and it never will.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> My 1st thought was that Cavani was blocked. Looking at the replay I think he deliberately ran into the Villa player.
> He is an old pro and IMO new exactly what he was doing.


 The rules state you cant stand in an offside position and interfere with play - The villa player was doing exactly that ( if he was in an onside position, cavani couldn't have run into him)


----------



## jowwy (11 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> *Reading the laws of the game to the letter it could certainly be construed a correct decision, strictly speaking. The key thing is whether the Villa defender was intentionally interfering with play* and unfortunately for fans of VAR, that's still a subjective part and subject to human interpretation. My own gut feeling is that Cavani ran into the defender and was never going to reach the ball, but that's subjective and clearly Oliver saw that differently.
> 
> I think what most neutrals have an issue with though is how long the game was on hold while it was reviewed. You could forgive the layman for getting the impression that the officials seemed to be looking for _any_ possible reason to disallow a visitor's goal, at Old Trafford, against Manchester United. I don't by the way believe officials are that biased, nor that there's some big 6 (sorry, big 7 if we have to include United) agenda, but I think that was the "_easier course of action"_ by Oliver, if I'm being charitable.
> 
> I argued against VAR from the outset because so many incidents are subjective and a game is just better for everone when it flows, mistakes included. There will be contentious moments, but there are just as many contentious moments now. VAR isn't clearing up the subjective parts, and it never will.


 You also cant stand in an offside position and interfere with play either, the villa defender was doing that. If he wasn't there, cavani wouldn't have anyone to run into.....


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> The rules state you cant stand in an offside position and interfere with play - The villa player was doing exactly that ( if he was in an onside position, cavani couldn't have run into him)


I would have to watch that again as, regardless of where the Villa player was I still think Cavani did it deliberately.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jan 2022)

IIRC VAR at the Euros was quick until the game with British officials involved.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I would have to watch that again as, regardless of where the Villa player was I still think Cavani did it deliberately.


again - if villa player wasn't stood 5yds offside, cavani would have no one to run into. The villa players also moved into the line of cavani when free kick was taken......minute 52:45 oliver decides Ramsey is in an offside position and does impact on cavani's run towards the ball. Ramsey doesnt need to move out of the way and neither does cavani need to alter his line of run


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Jan 2022)

yello said:


> You have a point. It sometimes seems arbitrary (obvious ironic pun there if you look for it) as to which bit of blocking, shirt tugging or general shenanigans we always see at defensive set pieces will get hauled up. Make them a total no-holds-barred, free-for-all, I say.


No actual weapons.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jan 2022)

Went to the re-arranged game last night between the Hammers and the Canaries.
Although Norwich made it hard for us and we huffed and puffed at times we deserved the win.
I'm expecting a lot harder game against Leeds on Sunday.


----------



## jowwy (13 Jan 2022)

What do we think of newcastles current business in the transfer window??


----------



## yello (13 Jan 2022)

I'll be chuffed if they sign Chris Woods. We face Burnley this weekend and he always scores against us.

But Woods might be a clever signing. He can get goals (with the right service, maybe that's were Trippier comes in) and knows all about relegation scraps. He's also not intended as anything other than short term, in to do a job, so his age isn't a concern. If they're relegated then he can lead the line, if they stay up then he's a perfectly decent 'plan b' striker for the bench.

Edit: just read he has been signed. The article I read also mentioned something I hadn't considered - it weakens Burnley, a relegation rival. Whether that's clever or underhanded is, I guess, up to you.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Went to the re-arranged game last night between the Hammers and the Canaries.
> Although Norwich made it hard for us and we huffed and puffed at times we deserved the win.
> I'm expecting a lot harder game against Leeds on Sunday.


Nothing is scarier than a league game against a side you beat in the cup the previous week, or vice versa. It tends to go the opposite way.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Jan 2022)

yello said:


> I'll be chuffed if they sign Chris Woods. We face Burnley this weekend and he always scores against us.
> 
> But Woods might be a clever signing. He can get goals (with the right service, maybe that's were Trippier comes in) and knows all about relegation scraps. He's also not intended as anything other than short term, in to do a job, so his age isn't a concern. If they're relegated then he can lead the line, if they stay up then he's a perfectly decent 'plan b' striker for the bench.



Yes, Chris Woods always plays well against Leicester. Now we just need Harry Kane to move to Man City before we play Spurs.


----------



## yello (13 Jan 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Yes, Chris Woods always plays well against Leicester. Now we just need Harry Kane to move to Man City before we play Spurs.


and take Son with him ideally.

(actually, I think Son might be out for when we play them. I know he picked up an injury but I don't know how long he's out for)

Edit: yes, Son will be out for the rest of the month so he'll miss the game against us.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jan 2022)

Leicester have got a double header in the fantasy league this week so i've put James Maddison in my team.


----------



## Salad Dodger (13 Jan 2022)

What made the VAR thing most ridiculous last weekend was that it was only employed in the matches played on Premier League grounds. Not to all matches.
Seems a bit odd to me.....


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jan 2022)

yello said:


> I'll be chuffed if they sign Chris Woods. We face Burnley this weekend and he always scores against us.
> 
> But Woods might be a clever signing. He can get goals (with the right service, maybe that's were Trippier comes in) and knows all about relegation scraps. He's also not intended as anything other than short term, in to do a job, so his age isn't a concern. If they're relegated then he can lead the line, if they stay up then he's a perfectly decent 'plan b' striker for the bench.
> 
> Edit: just read he has been signed. The article I read also mentioned something I hadn't considered - it weakens Burnley, a relegation rival. Whether that's clever or underhanded is, I guess, up to you.



Burnley have two games in hand over the Toon, seems a signing more designed to weaken them than strengthen Newcastle. As you say though, at least he understands the situation and the league, unlike that £40m donkey Joelinton.


----------



## Chromatic (13 Jan 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2022)

Yesterday Sky, God bless them, decided to televise four of my teams games. Rovers v Cardiff, Swansea, WBA and QPR. This is good and bad news.

On the positive side we get to watch the Cardiff and Swansea games. The negatives far outweigh these, the planned trip to WBA is now solo as my lads can't do Monday nights, I probably won't get home till after midnight if I go. As my lad put it "Bloody he'll, don't need that do we!" referring to our usual poor TV performances.  QPR is home so makes no odds to us.

Sky? GRRRRRR........


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2022)

I know virtually nothing about women's football. I've seen a few live games and enjoyed them but that's it. I've just read Arsenal Women have signed a Swedish striker. Is this commonplace? If so it seems a great shame that already cubs are looking overseas when there must be a huge reservoir of talent in the UK.


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2022)

Loads of overseas players in the WSL (just like the PL). Women's football is much bigger in some countries than England (although the Lionesses are pretty decent)


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

I tried to sign a Swedish striker but MrsD punched my lights out


----------



## Slick (14 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I tried to sign a Swedish striker but MrsD punched my lights out


Didn't we all.


----------



## Slick (14 Jan 2022)

Top flight Scottish football back this weekend with restrictions for tge fans being lifted on Monday. My team playing Tuesday.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> Loads of overseas players in the WSL (just like the PL). Women's football is much bigger in some countries than England (although the *Lionesses* are pretty decent)


I hate that term.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2022)

Slick said:


> Top flight Scottish football back this weekend with restrictions for tge fans being lifted on Monday. My team playing Tuesday.



The restriction thing really hacked me off. Knackered the crowd for Killie at Partick last night which is usually bouncing. Having it on TV didn't help either.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jan 2022)

Outclassed by City today - easily the most consistently on their game team in the league. 

Only January and the title is theirs.


----------



## Slick (15 Jan 2022)

AndyRM said:


> The restriction thing really hacked me off. Knackered the crowd for Killie at Partick last night which is usually bouncing. Having it on TV didn't help either.


I watched that game and really enjoyed it so would probably be a but rich if I complained about it being on the box. It's pathetic we had to put up with those ridiculous restrictions, would have been great to see Firhill bouncing last night which it surely would given the circumstances. On another note, your boys got a bit fortunate with the penalty and that swapping a striker for a defender to protect a lead would do my head in.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jan 2022)

I read a comment on here from some one, that said coutinho was washed up…..his villa debut would say otherwise, even if they dont get anything from the game, hes shown hes far from washed up.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2022)

Slick said:


> I watched that game and really enjoyed it so would probably be a but rich if I complained about it being on the box. It's pathetic we had to put up with those ridiculous restrictions, would have been great to see Firhill bouncing last night which it surely would given the circumstances. On another note, your boys got a bit fortunate with the penalty and that swapping a striker for a defender to protect a lead would do my head in.



It was never a penalty. Their goal was good so overall a fair result I think.

Similarly baffled by the attempt to protect a one goal lead, we've shown time and again that we can't do it, so why try now after only two weeks in the job? I'm not a particular fan of McInnes, but he's a bit of a coup at the level we're playing at now, and he's one of the few managers Clarke couldn't get the better of.


----------



## Slick (15 Jan 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It was never a penalty. Their goal was good so overall a fair result I think.
> 
> Similarly baffled by the attempt to protect a one goal lead, we've shown time and again that we can't do it, so why try now after only two weeks in the job? I'm not a particular fan of McInnes, but he's a bit of a coup at the level we're playing at now, and he's one of the few managers Clarke couldn't get the better of.


He will never be a favourite of mine but time will tell. Certainly a good league this season and should be interesting if the Jags win their games in hand.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2022)

Slick said:


> He will never be a favourite of mine but time will tell. Certainly a good league this season and should be interesting if the Jags win their games in hand.



I didn't realise he'd played for Rangers, not often to be fair which is probably why I don't remember him there!

Any one of five teams is in with a chance of winning the league. If it's not us, I hope it's Arbroath, what a season they're having.


----------



## PaulB (16 Jan 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I didn't realise he'd played for Rangers, not often to be fair which is probably why I don't remember him there!
> 
> Any one of five teams is in with a chance of winning the league. If it's not us, I hope it's Arbroath, what a season they're having.


Here's a question for you. I've asked this of some of my Scottish friends and their opinions were all the same but I'm going to ask anyway.

Would your club - and all the other Scottish clubs not based in Glasgow - benefit if the bigot brothers played in a different league?

The consensus seems to be Scottish football would suffer from the reduction in crowds at your stadiums twice > per season BUT Aberdeen, the two Dundee clubs, the two Edinburgh clubs and others would have a realistic chance to be Champions of Scotland, cup winners, qualifiers for Europe etc. Wouldn't that be better for the rest of Scottish football while Celtic and Rangers are playing south of the border or in another pan-European league?


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> Here's a question for you. I've asked this of some of my Scottish friends and their opinions were all the same but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> Would your club - and all the other Scottish clubs not based in Glasgow - benefit if the bigot brothers played in a different league?
> 
> The consensus seems to be Scottish football would suffer from the reduction in crowds at your stadiums twice > per season BUT Aberdeen, the two Dundee clubs, the two Edinburgh clubs and others would have a realistic chance to be Champions of Scotland, cup winners, qualifiers for Europe etc. Wouldn't that be better for the rest of Scottish football while Celtic and Rangers are playing south of the border or in another pan-European league?


There was no great shift in fortune for the remainder when half of the bigot brothers were not in the league. The remaining bigot brother crowds went down a bit as they cantered to another league victory but teams like Aberdeen remained 5hite.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2022)

Slick said:


> There was no great shift in fortune for the remainder when half of the bigot brothers were not in the league. The remaining bigot brother crowds went down a bit as they cantered to another league victory but teams like Aberdeen remained 5hite.



Agree with this, nothing really changed, despite the predicted implosion of Scottish football.

I don't really care about the league any way, it hasn't been won by anyone out with the Old Firm since the year I was born. That won't change without a massive change in attitude towards them by the powers that be, and the media.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (16 Jan 2022)

Everton could have done the decent thing and sacked Benitez after we played them next Saturday. With Ferguson in charge I fear they could be different beast altogether.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2022)

So.... how much compensation do you reckon Rafa will get ?
There are a lot of wealthy failed managers out there.


----------



## PaulB (16 Jan 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Everton could have done the decent thing and sacked Benitez after we played them next Saturday. With Ferguson in charge I fear they could be different beast altogether.
> 
> View attachment 626840


Anfield was in full voice today singing the name Rafael Benitez! We larfed heartily!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (16 Jan 2022)

Liverpool supporters having a ball on Twitter

Rafa left Everton 16th, sold Digne to Steve and f*cked off, LMAOOO


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jan 2022)

Went to the West Ham vs Leeds match yesterday.
Although we lost i have to say it was a cracking game of football.
We looked flat and tired and Leeds fully deserved the win although we should have equalised in the last seconds with Bowen missing a sitter.


----------



## jowwy (20 Jan 2022)

Anfield South here we come………


----------



## R_nger (21 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Anfield South here we come………


I heard that on the commentary last night and was a bit confused- isn’t it 6 years since they played in a final there and 10 years since they won a trophy there (on pens against Cardiff) ?


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2022)

R_nger said:


> I heard that on the commentary last night and was a bit confused- isn’t it 6 years since they played in a final there and 10 years since they won a trophy there (on pens against Cardiff) ?


That may be true - but liverpool hold the record for reaching finals in the league cup and have also played in many fa cup finals there too

12 EFL cup finals ( 13 now with this year )
12 FA Cup finals
18 Charity shield appearances

That's why they call it Anfield South


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jan 2022)

Getting to a final only counts if you win the match, Shirley?


----------



## R_nger (21 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> That may be true - but liverpool hold the record for reaching finals in the league cup and have also played in many fa cup finals there too
> 
> 12 EFL cup finals ( 13 now with this year )
> 12 FA Cup finals
> ...


That seems fair enough. I was just surprised as I’d never heard the phrase before (and I know a LOT of Liverpool fans !)


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Jan 2022)

Don't Arsenal quite famously hold the record for Wembley appearances (by some margin), followed by Man United?


----------



## shep (21 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> That may be true - but liverpool hold the record for reaching finals in the league cup and have also played in many fa cup finals there too
> 
> 12 EFL cup finals ( 13 now with this year )
> 12 FA Cup finals
> ...


You going?


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> You going?


no - i cant afford a ticket to wembley and all the other on costs. Be up on the large screen in the lounge, via my paid for subscriptions


----------



## shep (21 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> no - i cant afford a ticket to wembley and all the other on costs. Be up on the large screen in the lounge, via my paid for subscriptions


That's a shame, we don't get to go very often but made it to the FA cup semi's a couple of years ago.

Apart from the result it was a fantastic day out.


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Don't Arsenal quite famously hold the record for Wembley appearances (by some margin), followed by Man United?


they might well do.......but as per the commentary last night, lots of liverpool fans call it Anfield South for the reasons i stated above. i have not at anytime stated we have been there more times than anyone else.

I also noticed you put a laughing emoji against shep's post about whether i would be attending wembley and hopefully my answer to Shep will help you understand my position on why i won't be going. But i guess you and others will still keep up the usual derogatory emoji's aimed at me, cause it makes you feel special.


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> That's a shame, we don't get to go very often but made it to the FA cup semi's a couple of years ago.
> 
> Apart from the result it was a fantastic day out.


Not everyone can attend shep and i know how that feels......maybe if i win the lottery one day, then i will try and get a season ticket for anfield, as i'm not one of the fans that got handed one by my great grandad, grandad or dad...i would have to wait inline with the many other thousands that are awaiting a Liverpool season ticket. But some on here will still put derogatory statements and emoji's against those posts as it makes them feel special.

The times i have managed to get to Anfield to watch them live, as always been inline with special occasions and have saved the money to attend and i will try in the future to do the same thing. I also have a disabled partner that i care for and leaving her alone to watch football, is rather selfish to be honest. She did attend Anfield with me in 2016 to celebrate my 40th birthday and it caused her serious health issues afterwards. But we both enjoyed the occasion, even though it was a draw against spurs.


----------



## shep (21 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Not everyone can attend shep and i know how that feels......maybe if i win the lottery one day, then i will try and get a season ticket for anfield, as i'm not one of the fans that got handed one by my great grandad, grandad or dad...i would have to wait inline with the many other thousands that are awaiting a Liverpool season ticket. But some on here will still put derogatory statements and emoji's against those posts as it makes them feel special.
> 
> The times i have managed to get to Anfield to watch them live, as always been inline with special occasions and have saved the money to attend and i will try in the future to do the same thing. I also have a disabled partner that i care for and leaving her alone to watch football, is rather selfish to be honest. She did attend Anfield with me in 2016 to celebrate my 40th birthday and it caused her serious health issues afterwards. But we both enjoyed the occasion, even though it was a draw against spurs.


I can afford to go it's just that my team only gets there every now and again.

My Daughter's boyfriend is a Liverpool fan (dads a scouser) but has no season ticket and he's been to Molinuex more times than Anfield, inc this season when you lot mugged us in the last minute!


----------



## jowwy (21 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> I can afford to go it's just that my team only gets there every now and again.
> 
> My Daughter's boyfriend is a Liverpool fan (dads a scouser) but has no season ticket and he's been to Molinuex more times than Anfield, inc this season when you lot mugged us in the last minute!


only a friendly mugging though lol


----------



## shep (21 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> only a friendly mugging though lol


He had her season ticket so somehow curtailed his delight when they scored as he was obviously in the away end.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jan 2022)

Anyone know why Man City played in their training tops yesterday? If they aren't they sure look like training tops! No club badge and the name of the club across the chest in case you don't know who they are.


----------



## jowwy (23 Jan 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Anyone know why Man City played in their training tops yesterday? If they aren't they sure look like training tops! No club badge and the name of the club across the chest in case you don't know who they are.
> 
> View attachment 627811


Its their third choice jersey……


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Its their third choice jersey……


It may well be, but it's naff! The neck/collar is also too low, in my opinion. This must be the first club 'jersey' in 40 years that doesn't have a club badge.🤔


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2022)

It's a Puma thing. And it hasn't gone well. Venezia and Fenerbache have similar kits.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jan 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's a Puma thing. And it hasn't gone well. Venezia and Fenerbache have similar kits.


I'd say it's on a par with those sleeveless shirts worn in the Africa Cup Of Nations some years ago. I think Cameroon had them for that tournament.🤔


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2022)

They did. Then went for a onesie a couple of years later.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

LFC fortunate today.
1st 20 minutes they were all over Palace. Then they lost it and Palace had at least 3 good chances.
LFC got a pen near the end. I am a life long LFC supporter but imo that was not a penalty.


----------



## jowwy (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> LFC fortunate today.
> 1st 20 minutes they were all over Palace. Then they lost it and Palace had at least 3 good chances.
> LFC got a pen near the end. I am a life long LFC supporter but imo that was not a penalty.


I wouldnt say fortunate, yes it wasnt a peno, but we still would have won 2-1 without it tbh.

Alison did his job, strikers did theres……..simple is, as simples does


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2022)

In our biggest game of the season so far my boys proved their mettle with a 1-0 win over a good Boro side. Rovers have a young team, 6 of them under 22, and have played with confidence and freedom throughout the season. After a 2-0 defeat at Hull last night's question wasn't about ability but how we handled the increasing pressure. A poor performance at Hull followed by a home game with Boro who hoped to be top six. We played with real confidence and despite 11 attempts on goal scored with our only clear cut opportunity. Boro had 68% possession which shows how stats can lie. They had the ball for long periods when our pressing prevented them from getting out of their half.

The win puts us second and importantly ten points clear of Boro when it would only have been four if they had won.


----------



## shep (25 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In our biggest game of the season so far my boys proved their mettle with a 1-0 win over a good Boro side. Rovers have a young team, 6 of them under 22, and have played with confidence and freedom throughout the season. After a 2-0 defeat at Hull last night's question wasn't about ability but how we handled the increasing pressure. A poor performance at Hull followed by a home game with Boro who hoped to be top six. We played with real confidence and despite 11 attempts on goal scored with our only clear cut opportunity. Boro had 68% possession which shows how stats can lie. They had the ball for long periods when our pressing prevented them from getting out of their half.
> 
> The win puts us second and importantly ten points clear of Boro when it would only have been four if they had won.
> 
> View attachment 628086


More importantly it moves you further above Sandwell Town.😉


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB Good win for you last night,put’s you in the mix.
How do you rate Diaz?
West Ham reported to be interested in him?


----------



## jowwy (25 Jan 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @PaulSB Good win for you last night,put’s you in the mix.
> *How do you rate Diaz?*
> West Ham reported to be interested in him?



Liverpool have been linked to him too, think half the prem have to be honest. He did look ok against us in the Champions league, but not a real stand out for me tbh


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jan 2022)

Diaz scores for fun, and he's only 22. 

If we could afford him I'd have him at Killie in a heartbeat. But we've got Lafferty back, which I'm not sure is a great idea, but we'll see.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @PaulSB Good win for you last night,put’s you in the mix.
> How do you rate Diaz?
> West Ham reported to be interested in him?


This is a very interesting one! He signed on loan from Forest in summer 2018 with the move made permanent for £7m in January 2019. He was frankly hopeless, not a clue, and the general view was anyone of us could turn up with a pair of boots and do better!!!! 9 goals in 80 league games is not a £7m striker. The guy who sits next to me nods wisely and says "well I suppose someone saw something in him." Then it was discovered he's half Chilean (hence the name change from Brereton to Diaz) and was called up for their Copa America squad summer 2021. The player who returned has been a complete and utter revelation, playing out of his skin and scoring 20 goals in 24 league matches. He's away with Chile at present. If you were to sign him, which I doubt would be allowed by Rovers, it will all depend on which version turns up.

Last summer Skybet offered 1000/1 against Diaz scoring 20 league goals by December 31st 2021. The take up was good and the odds shortened to 500/1. He scored the 20th goal after 65 minutes on December 29th!!!! I have three friends who left Ewood very happy that night. Lucky buggers.

Clearly I'm biased but I'm old enough to take a logical view of these things. If West Ham come in with enough money, £40-50m, I could see the club saying yes. What you're up against is a straightforward gamble for Rovers owners. The owners have "invested" £150m in supporting losses over the past decade. Selling Diaz would recoup a chunk of that but promotion would recoup far, far more in one season and even if we came straight back down the parachute payments would solve all our financial issues. The owners don't need the cash, they are extraordinarily wealthy, and in their shoes I would gamble on promotion. Buying the club was all about profile in India and getting back to the PL would help achieve that. "Face" is more important to the owners than cash and this is the opportunity to save face after a disastrous decade of ownership.

As for the player on a personal level? The squad is on a £10m bonus to achieve promotion apportioned on appearances. If Ben is good enough his time in the PL will come. If he's sensible he will weigh this up; the highs of a promotion, share in a £10m bonus and promotion on his CV as top scorer against a move to WHU which could leave him warming the bench. If he stays if we fail to go up he will be sold, on balance I feel he would be better served spending another five months in Lancashire and then deciding.

I'll be surprised if he leaves. There are no rumours up here. His value won't change other than increase if he keeps scoring.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2022)

@The Central Scrutinizer there is one other point surrounding a possible transfer. Diaz is playing for Chile against Argentina on Thursday and then Bolivia on February 1st. He can hardly agree a deal from South America so while I'd like to see him playing for us now I'll settle for him missing three games if it means he stays till the end of May.


----------



## Fat Lars (25 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> LFC fortunate today.
> 1st 20 minutes they were all over Palace. Then they lost it and Palace had at least 3 good chances.
> LFC got a pen near the end. I am a life long LFC supporter but imo that was not a penalty.


Yeah I saw the replay of that. Of course we will never know what might have happened if the penalty was not given. I'm not a Crystal Palace supporter but if I was I would claim a moral victory as a consolation. I am a Spurs supporter and IMO we were denied a goal by a piece of cheating by Thiago who threw himself forward from the slightest touch. When you are on what is purported to be a level paying field and the officials take sides against you then you have the moral victory. Winning by cheating is not winning at all. We all know deep down


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB I don’t think West Ham would pay that as we got our fingers burnt with Sebastian Haller who cost 45 Million Pounds .He didn’t do very well for us and had the body language of someone who didn’t want to be there.Since going to Ajax he’s scoring hatfuls.
As you say Blackburn don’t need to sell him and you’ll going to need him as you push for promotion.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB....... https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/sport/19872435.blackburn-rovers-reject-third-bournemouth-bid-joe-rothwell/Cheeky thinking Rovers would sell him to a small club in comparison, who could be their ultimate rivals for that second automatic promotion place I'd say. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> @PaulSB....... https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/sport/19872435.blackburn-rovers-reject-third-bournemouth-bid-joe-rothwell/Cheeky thinking Rovers would sell him to a small club in comparison, who could be their ultimate rivals for that second automatic promotion place I'd say. 🤔


Back in '92 when we bought Duncan Shearer from Swindon Town many thought it was to weaken them rather than strengthen Rovers. If it wasn't Shearer it was a player whose name began with W and came from a Sheffield club.

It was widely rumoured in November Rothwell would join Rangers in January but Gerrard moving to Villa seems to have stopped that one.

We've got 5-6 players out of contract in the summer. I think it's a simple gamble for Rovers, take a quick buck now, say £5m for Rothwell against probable PL money of +/- £120m in season 2022/23. On those odds I'm sure we won't roll the dice unless the offer is ridiculously high.......

There's a great spirit in the side and I think the out of contract players know their options are simple. Hope for promotion and PL football in the summer with Rovers or leave anyway in the summer. Either way if a player is good enough he'll get PL football inside seven months.


----------



## PaulB (26 Jan 2022)

Meanwhile, in the thing people on here are ignoring, Senegal's Sadio Mane collided with the Cabo Verde 'keeper and both suffered bad head injuries that knocked the pair out. The CV 'keeper was shown a red card and carried off the pitch. Mane was allowed to play on but after scoring one of the two goals that secured Senegal's progress into the last 8, he fell to the ground holding his head and was substituted. This may impede his progress in the competition.


----------



## PaulB (27 Jan 2022)

> And now it looks as if we could be seeing a Mo V Sadio, sorry, Egypt V Senegal final. That would be something, wouldn't it?


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2022)

Why no premiership this weekend? It isn't FA cup.


----------



## vickster (27 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Why no premiership this weekend? It isn't FA cup.


Winter break I think 🤷‍♀️ 24 Jan to 7 Feb


----------



## jowwy (27 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Why no premiership this weekend? It isn't FA cup.


yes its the winter break that was voted for by the premier league last season.......but its until the 5th February when Burnley V Watford will be played.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> yes its the winter break that was voted for by the premier league last season.......but its until the 5th February when Burnley V Watford will be played.


Ok thanks both. Burnley will be busy next few months


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> Winter break I think 🤷‍♀️ 24 Jan to 7 Feb


I know it's terrible isn't it. The poor dear lambs get so exhausted they need two weeks off in winter. I'd like to say its ridiculous but probably better not. I do though struggle to understand how well trained, physically fit young men are too tired to play football once or twice a week through the season.

I don't suppose it could in anyway be linked to the unending greed of PL, other European leagues and the media? I can't help but wonder if the ever-increasing demands placed on players meaning they are "tired" is a direct result of this greed which demands more and more games.

Perhaps the PL clubs should look at themselves first? Ha!

Hmmmmm..........


----------



## The Crofted Crest (28 Jan 2022)

How long before the likes of Chelsea, Man United/City, Newcastle, etc. are flying off to play six games in those two weeks against Ajax, PSG, Bayern, etc. to entertain crowds in Korea, Abu Dabi, China, etc.?


----------



## jowwy (28 Jan 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> How long before the likes of Chelsea, Man United/City, Newcastle, etc. are flying off to play six games in those two weeks against Ajax, PSG, Bayern, etc. to entertain crowds in Korea, Abu Dabi, China, etc.?


they arent allowed.........its in the winter break rules, that friendlies cant be played.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I know it's terrible isn't it. The poor dear lambs get so exhausted they need two weeks off in winter. I'd like to say its ridiculous but probably better not. I do though struggle to understand how well trained, physically fit young men are too tired to play football once or twice a week through the season.
> 
> I don't suppose it could in anyway be linked to the unending greed of PL, other European leagues and the media? I can't help but wonder if the ever-increasing demands placed on players meaning they are "tired" is a direct result of this greed which demands more and more games.
> 
> ...


or maybe its linked to them being human beings and we all get tired, even in ordinary every day jobs.

Have you tried being in peak physical condition for 37weeks of the year?? its easy for us to sit here and say the things we do, but we dont live their life, we dont know what their bodies go through on a week to week bases. Also during xmas it was a game every 3 days for some of them.

I myself am no where near peak physical condition, but garmin watch tells me everyday that my body battery is weakening and i need to rest and i sit at a desk all day. i wonder what their data collection systems are telling them on a daily basis???

isnt it funny that other countries have been having winter breaks for years, even in scotland. Its only on england that they dont. Probably because of the stiff upper lip syndrome and man up attitudes.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

Looks like LFC are close to signing Diaz, the Colombian winger.
If they can get the deal done before the Monday deadline it will be £37M plus add ons.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Looks like LFC are close to signing Diaz, the Colombian winger.
> If they can get the deal done before the Monday deadline it will be £37M plus add ons.


fingers crossed we got it over the line, but they got 3 days, so it should happen


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jan 2022)

I'm pretty sure that the clubs going off on 'warm weather training camps' will have arranged a few kickabouts with local sides. I know that Killie managed to play a Romanian side when they were off on their Marbella jaunt a couple of seasons ago. 

The whole winter break thing is an absolute myth, doesn't apply across all leagues, so what's the point? 

We're talking about athletes at the top of their physical ability here, who have a limited career and in the top flights earn obscene amounts of money. It's fair enough to expect that (injury or extenuating circumstance) they can function at that level for 37 weeks. And no, that isn't easy, but the amount of technological advice, nutritional awareness and other ample time to rest between EPL games (for example) is huge. 

But then my team is in a league which is currently topped by a part time club who have 'real' jobs and have to train after those, so my view may be a bit skewed.

In any case certain clubs are a law unto themselves. As is football in general when it comes to employment/contract laws.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Looks like LFC are close to signing Diaz, the Colombian winger.
> If they can get the deal done before the Monday deadline it will be £37M plus add ons.


For a moment I just saw Diaz and thought £37m for our guy would be an awful lot of money! 🤣


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

My boys are at Luton today. This is a game we absolutely must and on paper should win. All the ingredients needed for a loss, it's going to be a sweaty afternoon.

The four sides below us in the Play Off spots all have very winnable games. If Rovers lose a lot of very hard work will be a little undone. Not disastrous but not helpful either.

I have friends who support three of the teams in play off contention. We all agree unless Fulham blow up there is only one automatic promotion spot to play for. There are 3-4 teams hovering outside the play off zone who could come in to contention. If Luton beat us today they'll be getting close as well.

Any team which manages to get ahead of Fulham is nailed on to go up in my opinion. I'm desperately hoping Rovers can grab second spot. I've been though the play offs before and it's agony. Losing at Selhurst Park in '89 still hurts today. That and the final is the same day as Ride London!!! No contest.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB I feel your pain with the play-offs.
2004,2005 and 2012 West Ham were in the play-offs and as you say it's agony.
I went to Cardiff for the 2005 game against PNE which we won 1-0 but the last six minutes of extra time were nail biting.
Play-offs might make an exiting spectacle but i just think the top three should go up automatically.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @PaulSB I feel your pain with the play-offs.
> 2004,2005 and 2012 West Ham were in the play-offs and as you say it's agony.
> I went to Cardiff for the 2005 game against PNE which we won 1-0 but the last six minutes of extra time were nail biting.
> Play-offs might make an exiting spectacle but i just think the top three should go up automatically.


Oh tell me about it! It is fantastic if you win and devastating to lose. Palace was terrible but Wembley in '92 when we beat Leicester was ecstatic. Even then we had the pain of going 2-0 down to Derby County in the first leg semi until David Speedie stood up and took control for a 4-2 win. We then had 10,000 on the pitch at Ewood watching a live relay of the second league we lost 2-1 to then win 5-4 on penalties........

......it is what it is!

10,000 fans singing at large screen is a bizarre experience 🤣


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jan 2022)

Like so much in the game today, the play offs are their to satisfy the TV companies and keep the money rolling in. Money that's then pissed up the wall on players wages while the clubs themselves flirt with bankruptcy.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jan 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Like so much in the game today, the play offs are their to satisfy the TV companies and keep the money rolling in. Money that's then pissed up the wall on players wages while the clubs themselves flirt with bankruptcy.



Very true. And has ruined a lot of clubs.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Like so much in the game today, the play offs are their to satisfy the TV companies and keep the money rolling in. *Money that's then pissed up the wall on players wages while the clubs themselves flirt with bankruptcy.*


Spot on and in relation to wages something I've been saying for years. I remember discussing this with John Williams, at the time Blackburn Rovers CEO, and it was I think the third round of Sky money. He told me this time it would be different, the PL clubs were not going to watch all the money go out of the game on wages.

It was the one time I was disappointed in John as it didn't happened.


----------



## Lozz360 (30 Jan 2022)

Great result for the Yellows in League 1 yesterday. 7-2 away to Gillingham. Four of the seven were penalties!


----------



## Chislenko (30 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Spot on and in relation to wages something I've been saying for years. I remember discussing this with John Williams, at the time Blackburn Rovers CEO, and it was I think the third round of Sky money. He told me this time it would be different, the PL clubs were not going to watch all the money go out of the game on wages.
> 
> It was the one time I was disappointed in John as it didn't happened.




Ryan Hedges then incoming for you, seen him a few times for Wales, never pulled up any trees, possibly one who is getting better with age.

You just need to sign another player called Benson!!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Ryan Hedges then incoming for you, seen him a few times for Wales, never pulled up any trees, possibly one who is getting better with age.
> 
> You just need to sign another player called Benson!!


18 goals in 86 games doesn't set the pulse racing. I guess we just have to trust Tony Mowbray's judgement. We have three forwards injured so I think this is about backup more than anything.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Jan 2022)

Here we go then the madness of the last day of the transfer window.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (31 Jan 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Sebastian Haller



Utrecht picked Seb up from Auxerre reserves on loan with an option to buy. At the end of the loan period Utrecht didn't have enough money to exercise the option (rumoured to be between 700,000 and a million euros). Fans protested, held collections, sold T-shirts, etc to make up the shortfall. Next season, Seb was sold to Frankfurt for enough money to stave off bankruptcy. The sell-on clauses with West Ham and Ajax are still keeping the club afloat.

Thanks, Seb. Thanks, West Ham.


----------



## PaulB (31 Jan 2022)

In the major competition currently underway that has received zero attention on what's supposed to be a football thread, Senegal, Egypt, Burkina Faso and hosts Cameroon have all made the semi finals. That's in the Africa Cup of Nations, you know, Africa's equivalent of the Euros. That's where national teams play each other to decide who is that continents champions.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)

@PaulB you've referred to the ACN in this way a few times and I can see you feel we should take more interest. May I ask why?

I'm very much a live football fan, I rarely watch TV football coverage so I've no idea what is happening in the ACN other than the awful death of some fans.

These days my interest is entirely centred on my club so I know what's happening in the Championship but little of elsewhere. I used to have a much deeper and wider interest but this has been destroyed by the TV money. For me the beautiful game and all that meant died 20 years ago which is why I've no interest in the ACN.

Can't give up my club though despite everything we've been through the last 11-12 years. It's an addiction.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jan 2022)

never hear anything about the Copa America either. What's your point???


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Jan 2022)

I've watched a few games, might watch the final.
I just can't get too excited about it.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jan 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I've watched a few games, might watch the final.
> I just can't get too excited about it.


it seems paul cant either.....its been on a month and he's only made 3 posts about it


----------



## shep (31 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> In the major competition currently underway that has received zero attention on what's supposed to be a football thread, Senegal, Egypt, Burkina Faso and hosts Cameroon have all made the semi finals. That's in the Africa Cup of Nations, you know, Africa's equivalent of the Euros. That's where national teams play each other to decide who is that continents champions.


So what, cos Liverpool have a couple of players taking part?

Believe it or not Wolves have one!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (31 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> So what, cos Liverpool have a couple of players taking part?
> 
> Believe it or not Wolves have one!



Romain Saiss. He got a mention on the Dutch radio commentary yesterday!


----------



## shep (31 Jan 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Romain Saiss. He got a mention on the Dutch radio commentary yesterday!


He's the one, fantastic player for a club like ours.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> He's the one, fantastic player for a club like ours.


happy about traore leaving??


----------



## shep (31 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> happy about traore leaving??


Mixed feelings really, exiting player with little end result. 
I would have been happy to keep him but he wanted to leave as an offer of 100k per week had been on the table for a while. 

Glad he's gone abroad though.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> Mixed feelings really, exiting player with little end result.
> I would have been happy to keep him but he wanted to leave as an offer of 100k per week had been on the table for a while.
> 
> Glad he's gone abroad though.


yeh he could be lethal, if he could learn to kick the ball properly lol.......


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2022)

I stopped caring about the ACN when Algeria went out.


----------



## PaulB (31 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @PaulB you've referred to the ACN in this way a few times and I can see you feel we should take more interest. May I ask why?
> 
> I'm very much a live football fan, I rarely watch TV football coverage so I've no idea what is happening in the ACN other than the awful death of some fans.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the ACN is but the AFCON represents the nearest thing to the beautiful game that currently exists since it's not played for money and some countries that otherwise wouldn't get a mention in the media are playing to a world-wide audience. And THAT'S why this should generate more interest than it currently does on this because it's supposed to be a thread about football.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2022)

That's a fairly limited opinion I reckon. Of course it's played for money.

The CAF is peppered with superstar players who attract a worldwide audience. The tournament has a huge presence.

I reckon Senegal will knacker Burkina Faso and Cameroon will edge Egypt.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> I have no idea what the ACN is but the AFCON represents the nearest thing to the beautiful game that currently exists since it's not played for money and some countries that otherwise wouldn't get a mention in the media are playing to a world-wide audience. And THAT'S why this should generate more interest than it currently does on this because it's supposed to be a thread about football.


A thread about football that people want to post about….and even you have only made 3 posts about it in a month. But obviously no one else is interested.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> I have no idea what the ACN is but the AFCON represents the nearest thing to the beautiful game that currently exists since it's not played for money and some countries that otherwise wouldn't get a mention in the media are playing to a world-wide audience. And THAT'S why this should generate more interest than it currently does on this because it's supposed to be a thread about football.



What are we supposed to do then? 

Feign some collective interest in the event and witter on about matters that may well bore the tits off us? 

Sorry, but that would be delusional at best.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> I have no idea what the ACN is but the AFCON represents the nearest thing to the beautiful game that currently exists since it's not played for money and some countries that otherwise wouldn't get a mention in the media are playing to a world-wide audience. And THAT'S why this should generate more interest than it currently does on this because it's supposed to be a thread about football.


Thank you. I did think it rather obvious by ACN I was referring to the *A*frica *C*up of *N*ations. Apologies if I've used a difficult term.


----------



## Slick (31 Jan 2022)

Transfer deadline day is bubbling away nicely in the run up to Wednesday nights battle. Should be an interesting week.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2022)

We've kept our squad together and made a couple of decent signings so I'm happy the owners and management at Ewood are fully committed to our promotion challenge.

What happens in the summer to 5-6 out of contract players will be determined by the outcome of this season.

Bradley Dack is due 60 minutes tonight after 45 for the U23s. Getting him back will be like a new signing as he's been injured most of the season.


----------



## shep (1 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We've kept our squad together and made a couple of decent signings so I'm happy the owners and management at Ewood are fully committed to our promotion challenge.
> 
> What happens in the summer to 5-6 out of contract players will be determined by the outcome of this season.
> 
> Bradley Dack is due 60 minutes tonight after 45 for the U23s. Getting him back will be like a new signing as he's been injured most of the season.


You're getting one of ours on loan for the rest of the season so hopefully he'll come good.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Feb 2022)

"Dithering Dave" said he didn't want to bring in players who weren't any better than we have now.Fair enough but when you look at our squad and who we regularly bring off the bench(Yarmolenko,Masuaku and Fredericks) there must be players better than them?
We were supposedly interested in Nat Phillips from Liverpool a player i like and he's gone to championship side Bournemouth on loan.
We are still in the FA and Europa cup beside's playing in the Premier league so the squad needed to be strengthened.
I like Moyes and what he's done in the last two seasons but you have to build a strong side if you are going to progress.


----------



## jowwy (1 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> "Dithering Dave" said he didn't want to bring in players who weren't any better than we have now.Fair enough but when you look at our squad and who we regularly bring off the bench(Yarmolenko,Masuaku and Fredericks) there must be players better than them?
> We were supposedly interested in Nat Phillips from Liverpool a player i like and he's gone to championship side Bournemouth on loan.
> We are still in the FA and Europa cup beside's playing in the Premier league so the squad needed to be strengthened.
> I like Moyes and what he's done in the last two seasons but you have to build a strong side if you are going to progress.


yes - Nat Phillips would have defo made you stronger at the back. i mean to be fair he got us along with kabak into 3rd spot and champions league qualification....hes a quality CB

Even origi would have strengthened your forward line to be fair, as you put plenty of crosses into the box and he does score goals. would have taken some pressure off antonio


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> yes - Nat Phillips would have defo made you stronger at the back. i mean to be fair he got us along with kabak into 3rd spot and champions league qualification....hes a quality CB
> 
> Even origi would have strengthened your forward line to be fair, as you put plenty of crosses into the box and he does score goals. would have taken some pressure off antonio


I could not understand why JK didn't continue with Kabak and Phillips. They looked really solid.


----------



## jowwy (1 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I could not understand why JK didn't continue with Kabak and Phillips. They looked really solid.


he did for the last 13 games........but also Phillips and Kabak both suffered injuries in that time too. 

Don't forget Kabak didn't arrive until late January and we did try with Phillips and Williams, but that caused issues as we then had zero pace at the back. It wasn't an easy decision to make when you lose 4 CB's all at the same time.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> You're getting one of ours on loan for the rest of the season so hopefully he'll come good.


I haven't spotted this. Who is he please?

We did sign Dilan Markandy on a permanent transfer but unfortunately he was injured after 20 minutes of his debut. Needs surgery and out for the season.😦


----------



## shep (1 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't spotted this. Who is he please?
> 
> We did sign Dilan Markandy on a permanent transfer but unfortunately he was injured after 20 minutes of his debut. Needs surgery and out for the season.😦


I think I've got it right anyway, you're a Rovers (Blackburn) supporter? Ryan Giles is the lad in question.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> I think I've got it right anyway, you're a Rovers (Blackburn) supporter? Ryan Giles is the lad in question.



Did well at Cardiff.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Feb 2022)

The Hibs-Hearts game: why doesn’t the ref stop the game for a minute and get the players to pick up the plastic bags all over the pitch? 🤪


----------



## Slick (1 Feb 2022)

Dayvo said:


> The Hibs-Hearts game: why doesn’t the ref stop the game for a minute and get the players to pick up the plastic bags all over the pitch? 🤪


Forgot that was on.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Feb 2022)

Slick said:


> Forgot that was on.


Live on Norwegian telly. 😳


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> I think I've got it right anyway, you're a Rovers (Blackburn) supporter? Ryan Giles is the lad in question.


Yes, shep you're right I am a Blackburn Rovers supporters. I knew about Ryan. I have to apologise I thought you supported Spurs and obviously were referring to a Tottenham player.

Giles seems to be a good signing for us.


----------



## PaulB (2 Feb 2022)

Cracking semi-final in the football tournament everyone on here pretends isn't happening. 3-1 to Senegal it was and a thrilling last fifteen minutes with a section of the crowd boogying on through the game.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Cracking semi-final in the football tournament everyone on here pretends isn't happening. 3-1 to Senegal it was and a thrilling last fifteen minutes with a section of the crowd boogying on through the game.



Who is pretending it's a tournament that isn't happening? It's not a secret.


----------



## shep (3 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Cracking semi-final in the football tournament everyone on here pretends isn't happening. 3-1 to Senegal it was and a thrilling last fifteen minutes with a section of the crowd boogying on through the game.


Glad you enjoyed it, can't see what your problem is with others not getting as excited over it as you though?


----------



## jowwy (3 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, can't see what your problem is with others not getting as excited over it as you though?


Im looking forward to his copa america, womens super league and womens world cup updates……….but as yet i havent seen any and i bet, if liverpool didnt have any players there at the AFCON we wouldnt hear a peep out of the armchair supporter ( as he calls everyone else who doesnt watch football live at the stadium)


----------



## PaulB (3 Feb 2022)

Egypt v hosts Cameroon tonight so we'll expect a full stadium of mainly partisan support. Come on the Pharoes!


----------



## BrumJim (3 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Cracking semi-final in the football tournament everyone on here pretends isn't happening. 3-1 to Senegal it was and a thrilling last fifteen minutes with a section of the crowd boogying on through the game.



Missed the first 70 minutes. Quite glad I switched on just in time!


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2022)

Killie are playing Arbroath tomorrow night. Potential league decider.

It's on TV and everything. Should be exciting stuff.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2022)

Is the Manu v Boro game on the box tomorrow?


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Is the Manu v Boro game on the box tomorrow?


Yes.


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Is the Manu v Boro game on the box tomorrow?


https://www.live-footballontv.com/live-english-football-on-tv.html


----------



## Chromatic (3 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Egypt v hosts Cameroon tonight so we'll expect a full stadium of mainly partisan support. Come on the Pharoes!


There appears to be a team worse than England at penalty shootouts.


----------



## Seevio (3 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> There appears to be a team worse than England at penalty shootouts.


England were never "bad" at penalties, it's just that until recently, the other team was better. 

Cameroon, on the other hand, were truly bad at penalties tonight.


----------



## PaulB (4 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> There appears to be a team worse than England at penalty shootouts.


Yes, the hosts were v poor. 

Still, the biggest game on Sunday now with the two biggest stars in the tournament facing each other. Football doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## jowwy (4 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Yes, the hosts were v poor.
> 
> Still, the biggest game on Sunday now with the two biggest stars in the tournament facing each other. Football doesn't get much better than that.


Hows the womens super league going???


----------



## Dayvo (4 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Hows the womens super league going???


Brave comment to make when you know you’re on his ignore lost.


----------



## jowwy (4 Feb 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Brave comment to make when you know you’re on his ignore lost.


no its the right comment to make, when he keeps posting about people ignoring the AFCON....yet i have seen no posts from him around women's super league, Copa America, Women's world cup etc etc etc. He's only interested in AFCON itself due to sadio and salah playing, as that's the only games he has commented on. Its typical of a person who thinks he has the rights over everyone else to comment on football, just cause he's a season ticket holder at Liverpool ( that he probably got form his great grandad, grandad or dad ) rather than waiting like everyone else on the waiting list for season tickets.

i also see yet again, you've only picked on my comment ( which is nothing unusual ) when other posters have been saying the same thing or is he ignoring them too??? ( as you know who's on his ignore list and keep posting about it every time i make a post)


----------



## shep (4 Feb 2022)

How about Mexico's win in the World cup qualifiers then?

Can't remember who scored though.


----------



## shep (4 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Yes, the hosts were v poor.
> 
> Still, the biggest game on Sunday now with the two biggest stars in the tournament facing each other. Football doesn't get much better than that.


Surely Liverpool's game is more important?


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2022)

vickster said:


> https://www.live-footballontv.com/live-english-football-on-tv.html


Thanks.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2022)

Those Cameroon penalties were something to behold last night! Looking forward to the final, been a good tournament.


----------



## PaulB (4 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Surely Liverpool's game is more important?


It's a fourth-round FA cup game Vs the championship of a continent.

And while we're on about the football, it turns out Joe Royle was sent an electricity bill from Everton FC. So he rings up Bill Kenwright in a state of confusion. "There's been a mistake here, Bill. I've just received a leccy bill for £37,000 and I haven't worked for Everton for over 30 years so surely this bill is the club's to pay?" Bill Kenwright says, "Joe, you were the last man to go in the trophy room in 1995 and you left the bloody lights on so you'll have to pay it!"


----------



## jowwy (4 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> It's a fourth-round FA cup game Vs the championship of a continent.


Hmmmmmm…..the club you support Vs a country you have zero affiliation too……

call yourself a liverpool fan


----------



## shep (4 Feb 2022)

Utd out, fantastic!


----------



## shep (4 Feb 2022)

Gives us minnows a chance.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

Just read the BBC report of the Utd v Boro report:

"a win that was celebrated in *enthusiastic* *fashion* by 9000 strong visiting support "

Have I stepped back a century?


----------



## PaulB (5 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just read the BBC report of the Utd v Boro report:
> 
> "a win that was celebrated in *enthusiastic* *fashion* by 9000 strong visiting support "
> 
> Have I stepped back a century?


Caps were thrown lustily into the air amidst much ribald comment, sir. If you take exception to such, you should withdraw forthwith.


----------



## PaulB (5 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Utd out, fantastic!


But now they can concentrate on coming fifth in the league so go easy on them.


----------



## Stephenite (5 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Killie are playing Arbroath tomorrow night. Potential league decider.
> 
> It's on TV and everything. Should be exciting stuff.


The Smokies have stretched their lead to four points! (I used to live in Dundee and have a soft spot for Arbroath).

Arbroath FC are the world record holders for the greatest scoreline involving a professional club. "Landing the leather between the posts" 36 times to Bon Accord's null.

From Wikipedia 
The _Scottish Athletic Journal_ at the time wrote _The leather was landed between the posts 41 times, but five of the times were disallowed. Here and there, enthusiasts would be seen scoring sheet and pencil in hand, taking note of the goals as one would score runs at a cricket match._


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2022)

Stephenite said:


> The Smokies have stretched their lead to four points! (I used to live in Dundee and have a soft spot for Arbroath).
> 
> Arbroath FC are the world record holders for the greatest scoreline involving a professional club. "Landing the leather between the posts" 36 times to Bon Accord's null.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone expected them to be as strong as they have been. It's great to see that they're doing it properly too.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Feb 2022)

Amazing place, Arbroath's stadium. One of the only football league grounds where an errant free kick or a lusty, full blooded clearance can quite easily end up bobbing in the North Sea. 

I'm a Montrose FC fan so I will comment no further on Arbroath's fortunes.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Amazing place, Arbroath's stadium. One of the only football leage grounds where an errant free kick or a lusty, full blooded clearance can quite easily end up bobbing in the North Sea.
> 
> I'm a Montrose FC fan so I will comment no further on Arbroath's fortunes.



I reckon the Moray Firth will contain a few footballs as well.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

Swansea down to 10 men and we don't have a striker on the pitch. I'm not happy.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (5 Feb 2022)

First game with spectators after lockdown, Utrecht come back from 0-2 down to win 3-2. New signing Henk Veerman involved in two goals, scored the winner. I'm very happy.


----------



## Slick (5 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I don't think anyone expected them to be as strong as they have been. It's great to see that they're doing it properly too.


Certainly deserved the points and plaudits from last nights game. Their manager spoke well at the end too.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2022)

Slick said:


> Certainly deserved the points and plaudits from last nights game. Their manager spoke well at the end too.



I do like Dick Campbell, always comes across well in interviews.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Swansea down to 10 men and we don't have a striker on the pitch. I'm not happy.


While I know it's often harder to play against 10 than 11 I'm very disappointed at losing 1 -0 to Swansea. A draw would have been OK but losing is a poor result.

We started with John Buckley, arguably our best midfielder, playing up front and two strikers on the bench. Khadra and Diaz should both have started, Diaz was possibly tired after time away with Chile but it would have been better to sub him once we had built a lead than use him as sub when chasing the game. Not starting with these two made it very difficult to get our usual pressing, high tempo game going. We did in the final 10-15 minutes when it was too late to wear Swansea down.

We had five, perhaps six, excellent chances of which one fell to Buckley and four to central defenders. It's not often I disagree with Mowbray's team selection but I feel he got it wrong yesterday.

Falling away is not an option as looking back over recent weeks it's clear other clubs have found it very difficult to regain momentum. We have to win on Wednesday.


----------



## shep (6 Feb 2022)

Wolves out!

Poor 1st half performance so got what we deserved, was hoping for better.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (6 Feb 2022)

Meanwhile in Wales, it's the Nathaniel MG cup final. Cardiff Met vs Connah's Quay. 0-0 after 90 minutes. Look away now:


Spoiler



Connah's Quay win 10 - 9 on penalties!


----------



## PaulB (6 Feb 2022)

7 0'clock tonight everyone (who's pretending it's not happening but of course, it is), we have the final of the AFCON and Liverpool are guaranteed to have a player with another medal; this one for being the champion of his continent (yes, they've both got one for Europe - but that's not their continent), Africa! 

Sadio has already flown fifty Senegalese supporters to Cameroon for the final out of his own pocket and apparently there may be more there also paid by him tonight. A truly wonderful human being, Sadio. Gave a $693,000 donation to build a hospital in his village in Senegal.

Mo Salah is in the process of funding a hospital and school in his hometown of Nagrig in Egypt. 

Two really great human beings who've done wonders with their blessings and if there's any way of an honourable draw where both these men could be champions, it would only be right!


----------



## Slick (6 Feb 2022)

The famous Glasgow Rangers finally remember that they can actually play football after a tough week. Cracking second half display.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> 7 0'clock tonight everyone (who's pretending it's not happening but of course, it is), we have the final of the AFCON and Liverpool are guaranteed to have a player with another medal; this one for being the champion of his continent (yes, they've both got one for Europe - but that's not their continent), Africa!
> 
> Sadio has already flown fifty Senegalese supporters to Cameroon for the final out of his own pocket and apparently there may be more there also paid by him tonight. A truly wonderful human being, Sadio. Gave a $693,000 donation to build a hospital in his village in Senegal.
> 
> ...



Seriously, who's pretending it isn't happening? I lost a bit of interest after Algeria (I like Camus) f*cked it up, but I've still been enjoying games when I can.

Good for Sadio, and Salah. That's highly commendable. 

These men are multi-millionaires. And I'm glad that they're distributing their wealth, but the bee you've had in your bonnet about this competition has been a bit weird.

Anyway, I think Senegal will win.


----------



## gbb (6 Feb 2022)

Forest showed some old style grit against old rivals Leicester. Without Grabban, theyve been short of goalscorers barring loanees, something they really need to fix. Great game, poor performance by Leicester who never really, truly looked dangerous.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2022)

The half time chat was more interesting than the game so far.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2022)

Go on Boreham Wood! Wherever it is?


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Go on Boreham Wood! Wherever it is?


Watford area- just north of That London. Most famous for Elstree Studios.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2022)

StuAff said:


> Watford area- just north of That London. Most famous for Elstree Studios.


Good friend of mine is a Stockport County diehard - well you have to be. He's been worried about Boreham Wood for a while - five points behind County with three games in hand.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2022)

Holy sh!t @PaulB, it's been over for a while. Are you you OK?


----------



## T4tomo (7 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just read the BBC report of the Utd v Boro report:
> 
> "a win that was celebrated in *enthusiastic* *fashion* by 9000 strong visiting support "
> 
> Have I stepped back a century?


Reporter code for 9000 Teessiders chanting "wanka" at Ronaldo! 👍

Defo rode our luck a bit, but appropriately had balls of steel in the shootout. 😁


----------



## PaulB (7 Feb 2022)

So Jurgen bought them a drink. Once they'd finished, Ragnick got a round in, then Arteta put his hand in his pocket, then Brendan Rogers got the ale in. Then Jurgen went to the bar again, bought one drink and went to a table by himself. They all looked over before Ragnick said, "Excuse me Jurgen. What about us?" and Jurgen looked at them and said, "Sorry lads. This is the fifth round and none of you are in it." 



Congratulations to Sadio!


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> Forest showed some old style grit against old rivals Leicester. Without Grabban, theyve been short of goalscorers barring loanees, something they really need to fix. Great game, poor performance by Leicester who never really, truly looked dangerous.


Leicester are easy to beat, and have been for some time - just ask David Moyes. Just want it more and we'll fold. We have no answer to a physical and energetic game. This game had 'upset' written all over it from the moment it came out of the bag; local rivalry, premier league opposition, cup holders. Factor in Leicesters inability to handle any side that comes at them and you've got a done deal. Its not about talent, Leicester are a talented side, and it's not to say that teams that beat them are not talented, but Leicester have a soft underbelly that is easily exposed.

Full credit to Forest, a well deserved win. They wanted it more, had the motivation and desire. I wasn't expecting Leicester to win but I wasn't expecting them to fold quite as dramatically as they did.

I fear a Leicester implosion on the horizon. Rodgers' finger pointing and blaming the players is not a good look and hints to broader problems.


----------



## PaulB (7 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> Leicester are easy to beat, and have been for some time - just ask David Moyes. Just want it more and we'll fold. We have no answer to a physical and energetic game. This game had 'upset' written all over it from the moment it came out of the bag; local rivalry, premier league opposition, cup holders. Factor in Leicesters inability to handle any side that comes at them and you've got a done deal. Its not about talent, Leicester are a talented side, and it's not to say that teams that beat them are not talented, but Leicester have a soft underbelly that is easily exposed.
> 
> Full credit to Forest, a well deserved win. They wanted it more, had the motivation and desire. I wasn't expecting Leicester to win but I wasn't expecting them to fold quite as dramatically as they did.
> 
> I fear a Leicester implosion on the horizon. Rodgers' finger pointing and blaming the players is not a good look and hints to broader problems.


And an away at Anfield on Thursday night. I wouldn't expect an easy ride as a Leicester fan.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2022)

The robots are coming!

Chelsea will be the first EPL club to use 'limb tracking technology' at the FIFA Club World Cup.

As an aside I hope everyone will be studiously following this competition and commenting in this thread. 😁😁😁😁😁

The new tech' will, in theory, produce rapid and accurate offside calls amongst other things.

From heavy leather balls and 6 stud 'toe punters' to this in my lifetime - amazing!


----------



## jowwy (7 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The robots are coming!
> 
> Chelsea will be the first EPL club to use 'limb tracking technology' at the FIFA Club World Cup.
> 
> ...


are there any liverpool players playing?? if not we wont hear a thing..........as the poster is not an armchair fan ( in his own words in the past )


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> I wouldn't expect an easy ride as a Leicester fan.


It's not an easy ride fullstop at the moment, whoever we play. The team is in disarray at the back - and troubles elsewhere, and and off the field. The best we can hope is that our 'stars' play to impress would be suitors - because it seems they have little or no interest in putting in a shift for the team.


----------



## PaulB (7 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> It's not an easy ride fullstop at the moment, whoever we play. The team is in disarray at the back - and troubles elsewhere, and and off the field. The best we can hope is that our 'stars' play to impress would be suitors - because it seems they have little or no interest in putting in a shift for the team.


Has Brendan lost the players? What's going wrong?


----------



## Chislenko (7 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> It's not an easy ride fullstop at the moment, whoever we play. The team is in disarray at the back - and troubles elsewhere, and and off the field. The best we can hope is that our 'stars' play to impress would be suitors - because it seems they have little or no interest in putting in a shift for the team.



An interesting point from yesterday's game when Wales player Brennan Johnson nutmegged Wales keeper Danny Ward for his goal. I'm sure they will have words about that at the next international meet up.


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Has Brendan lost the players? What's going wrong?



It certainly looks like that. He's lost patience with some that are coasting, and chose yesterday's after match comments to say so. It's probably put the proverbial cat amongst the pigeons. I'm sure there'll be 'clear the air' talks but the damage has been done. Who knows how they'll respond. We've a young squad, in desperate need of leadership both on and off the pitch, and I think many of them are enjoying the trappings of being a Premier League footballer without thinking they have to work like one.

Tielemans and Soyuncu both want away, and play like it - they simply don't care. Seriously, there's no fight in that team. Push and they roll over. 
That's not to suggest its all the players' fault. It's not. Rodgers is, I think, baffling them with his tactical changes and seems sometimes to be in a world of his own. He's got his idea of the beautiful game and wants his players to play it, rather than adapting his ideas to the players he has at his disposal.

West Ham will turn us over on Sunday, as they always do, and Rodgers never seems to learn from it. We'll make the same mistakes.

Edit: I wish I could speak this simply whilst highlighting a problem....


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Feb 2022)

40 points for West Ham, safe from relegation again


----------



## Chislenko (8 Feb 2022)

I don't watch Premier League football but sitting in the pub tonight and Burnley v Man U is showing. From what I have seen of Burnley tonight I am struggling to understand the negative comments about them that proliferate this thread.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2022)

Tonight the results did Leeds a favour.Sadly this time tomorrow they will not capitalise on it.Defeated by a good Villa side.


----------



## PaulB (9 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I don't watch Premier League football but sitting in the pub tonight and Burnley v Man U is showing. From what I have seen of Burnley tonight I am struggling to understand the negative comments about them that proliferate this thread.


They've won one game this season. One game. They can stop all that "smallest town in the Premiership" nonsense. They made the big league so the money through the gate is irrelevant now. They all get massive amounts of money they are supposed to use to invest in the best players so we can continue to have the greatest ongoing spectacle in sport. Instead, they spend next to nothing, pay the lowest wages, maintain a small-team siege mentality and deserve what they're going to get at the end of this season. It's anti-football, that's what people don't like. They were fortunate to only have to face a team on the slide last night. McGuire United or something.


----------



## Scaleyback (9 Feb 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> 40 points for West Ham, safe from relegation again



I am interested in West Ham fans reaction to David Moyes selecting Kurt Zouma for last night's game. I listened to Moyes on 5Live proclaiming " I'm an animal lover " and then saying this is for the club to handle " I just pick the best football team ' What a cop out ' Moyes, of all people is in a position to demonstrate his revulsion to Zouma ' drop kicking his cat around the house. Pay ' lip service ' and quickly move on. Pathetic


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2022)

It will be interesting to hear the outcome of this.

FA contacts Wayne Rooney over comments in interview - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60312167


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> They've won one game this season. One game. They can stop all that "smallest town in the Premiership" nonsense. They made the big league so the money through the gate is irrelevant now. *They all get massive amounts of money they are supposed to use to invest in the best players so we can continue to have the greatest ongoing spectacle in sport*. Instead, they spend next to nothing, pay the lowest wages, maintain a small-team siege mentality and deserve what they're going to get at the end of this season. It's anti-football, that's what people don't like. They were fortunate to only have to face a team on the slide last night. McGuire United or something.


I wonder if you're aware of how Burnley have spent their PL riches in recent years? I don't subscribe to the "I hate Burnley" nonsense I hear at Ewood and as a Rovers fan, Burnley are our closest and deepest rivals, I would praise the way Burnley have invested PL money in recent years.

There is no law to say clubs should spend TV revenues on players. Doing so is highly irresponsible. How a football club spends income is a decision for the owners and management. Spending only for today is a foolhardy approach to club management and the attitude of fans who have little understanding of the need for sustainable investment in clubs.

It's possible Rovers will be promoted this season. If we do I hope the PL funds are used wisely; adequate investment in the squad to improve our chances of staying up, the repayment of a part of our substantial debt, support for ticket prices, stadium maintenance and investment in our youth system.

If we go down immediately so be it because the parachute payments will be there. To spend the entire windfall on new player transfer fees and wages would be a complete waste.

The failure of PL clubs to spend TV money wisely has a negative impact across the game. Spending the vast bulk of TV revenues on transfer fees, wages and agents fees is highly irresponsible and the road to ruin.


----------



## PaulB (9 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I wonder if you're aware of how Burnley have spent their PL riches in recent years?


On hoof-ball exponents, obviously! 

I know we're supposed to applaud them for their financial astuteness but they are horrible to watch. Playing for time from the fifth minute on, hanging on for a desperate point to claim just enough for more of the bloody same next year. 

Good on you though for not subscribing to the East Lancs-bickerfest mentality though because it's pathetic to see. Going to Ewood when Blackburn had just won the league and Burnley were in the bottom league exemplified this. Despite the HUGE gap, the only song we'd hear (from them) was about how much they hated Burnley. Same from the clarets when we go there now. 

You should listen to Bob Mortimer's take on Sean Dyche on his Athletico Mince podcast. Superb stuff which catches him perfectly.


----------



## Chislenko (9 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> On hoof-ball exponents, obviously!
> 
> I know we're supposed to applaud them for their financial astuteness but they are horrible to watch. Playing for time from the fifth minute on, hanging on for a desperate point to claim just enough for more of the bloody same next year.
> 
> ...



This is where I don't get it, I watched last night's game, as a neutral, and it was an entertaining match, I certainly didn't see any "hoof ball". Most of the game I saw was Burnley trying to play out down the flanks getting their wing backs involved supporting the forwards. That is why I am surprised at the condemnation of them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I am interested in West Ham fans reaction to David Moyes selecting Kurt Zouma for last night's game. I listened to Moyes on 5Live proclaiming " I'm an animal lover " and then saying this is for the club to handle " I just pick the best football team ' What a cop out ' Moyes, of all people is in a position to demonstrate his revulsion to Zouma ' drop kicking his cat around the house. Pay ' lip service ' and quickly move on. Pathetic



Chelsea fan here - total cop out by Moyes. 

Nothing matters but the game eh?


----------



## jowwy (9 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> On hoof-ball exponents, obviously!
> 
> I know we're supposed to applaud them for their financial astuteness but they are horrible to watch. Playing for time from the fifth minute on, hanging on for a desperate point to claim just enough for more of the bloody same next year.
> 
> ...


yet your ok with liverpool fans at anfield cheering and singing when everton was losing under rafa's management and making comments around agent rafa........so many double standards its comical


----------



## midlife (9 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I am interested in West Ham fans reaction to David Moyes selecting Kurt Zouma for last night's game. I listened to Moyes on 5Live proclaiming " I'm an animal lover " and then saying this is for the club to handle " I just pick the best football team ' What a cop out ' Moyes, of all people is in a position to demonstrate his revulsion to Zouma ' drop kicking his cat around the house. Pay ' lip service ' and quickly move on. Pathetic



I sort of expected being fined a months wages, giving that money to the RSPCA and asking for him to be banned from keeping animals for life.

trying to remember what happened to the woman that put a cat in a wheelie bin a few years ago....


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea fan here - total cop out by Moyes.
> 
> Nothing matters but the game eh?


It is unfair to lay all the blame on Moyes for this, a decision to ban or otherwise discipline Zouma should have come from board level. Moyes probably now regrets his selection, but you live and die by results in football and I can understand why he did it even if I don't agree with him.


----------



## jowwy (9 Feb 2022)

midlife said:


> I sort of expected being fined a months wages, giving that money to the RSPCA and asking for him to be banned from keeping animals for life.
> 
> trying to remember what happened to the woman that put a cat in a wheelie bin a few years ago....


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...filmed dumping a,her owners' home in Coventry.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It will be interesting to hear the outcome of this.
> 
> FA contacts Wayne Rooney over comments in interview - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60312167



Awful confession - he won't be alone though. 

I sometimes wonder why I bother with football. 🙁


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2022)

midlife said:


> I sort of expected being fined a months wages, giving that money to the RSPCA and asking for him to be banned from keeping animals for life.
> 
> trying to remember what happened to the woman that put a cat in a wheelie bin a few years ago....


I'm always interested by the ability of football.clubs to "fine" players for off field issues. I've never had a contract that would allow my employer to deduct salary in an arbitrary way. I wonder how the clubs get away with it? Doing so would seem to infringe employment law


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2022)

Blimey Chelsea game being shown on E4 from 4pm UK time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I'm always interested by the ability of football.clubs to "fine" players for off field issues. I've never had a contract that would allow my employer to deduct salary in an arbitrary way. I wonder how the clubs get away with it? Doing so would seem to infringe employment law


I would suspect that if a player were to challenge it in the courts they could get it overturned, rather like Bosman did with the rule that allowed clubs to keep players registrations after their contracts had finished and dictating what club they signed for next.

The other one I'm certain would be overturned is sport authorities ability to discipline competitors for publicly criticising them. No other controlling body, is able to do this yet sports rulers regularly fine and ban participants for the laughable offence of "Bringing the game into disrepute".


----------



## Mike_P (9 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I'm always interested by the ability of football.clubs to "fine" players for off field issues. I've never had a contract that would allow my employer to deduct salary in an arbitrary way. I wonder how the clubs get away with it? Doing so would seem to infringe employment law


Article on the general principal https://www.davidsonmorris.com/bringing-the-company-into-disrepute


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> yet your ok with liverpool fans at anfield cheering and singing when everton was losing under rafa's management and making comments around agent rafa........so many double standards its comical


He's posted before about his dislike of east Lancashire's two main football clubs. Next he'll be calling us 'wooley backs'. I for one like Burnley being in the Premier League and I hope that Blackburn join them next season, but realistically I predict that east Lancs won't have a representative in the top flight next season as Burnley are looking doomed and Blackburn at the moment will be lucky to make the play offs. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60224957


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2022)

Regarding the West Ham player kicking his cat, I urge people to look at the amount of vile cruelty out there towards defenseless animals, not just those mistreated by 'millionaire footballers'. Yes, he's a total dick, but I saw a headline yesterday which I just couldn't click onto as stuff like this seriously upsets me. It was about a (I think she was 21 or 22 year old) teaching assistant who'd encouraged a two year old child to take part in badger baiting and fox killing while it was being filmed. At least Kurt Zouma's cats are now safe, unlike those poor animals sadistically killed by genuine evil pieces of work! I wonder how many of those sadistic types out there who abuse fellow humans and defenseless animals have been screaming for Zouma's sacking, even imprisonment.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I am interested in West Ham fans reaction to David Moyes selecting Kurt Zouma for last night's game. I listened to Moyes on 5Live proclaiming " I'm an animal lover " and then saying this is for the club to handle " I just pick the best football team ' What a cop out ' Moyes, of all people is in a position to demonstrate his revulsion to Zouma ' drop kicking his cat around the house. Pay ' lip service ' and quickly move on. Pathetic


Sorry bit late to this.
I went to the game on Tuesday night in which Zouma was rightly booed and i think Moyes should have sent out a message and dropped him for the game.Even if it did meant replacing him for the out of form Diop.
That video was sickening and why they thought it was okay to put it on social media is beyond me.
The thing is once a player signs a contract he's on a win-win result.
He can only be fined up to the maximum of two weeks wages(£250K) a lot of money but not for a professional player, which he has and thankfully that will go a animal charity.
Selling him would be no good as then you are getting rid of a very good player only for him to play for another club.
He will get booed for a few games but after that it will probably be sadly forgotten.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Feb 2022)

Last night's game against Leeds was a real rollercoaster of a game. There was brilliant attacking play from Coutinho and the young Jacob Ramsey, mired by the hopeless defending of Mings, who always has a mistake in him and Konza who unusually for him also had a bad game.

I made the fatal error of going to the bar 5 minutes before half-time with Villa and Leeds 1-1, only for Ramsey to fire in two goals and then Leeds to score, making it 3-2. 

The second half was pretty much all Leeds and they got their reward, equalizing to make it 3-3. A draw was probably a fair result, but Gerrard will not be happy with our defensive display and apparently is quite ruthless once he decides who is not up to standard. I can see a replacement for Mings coming in, another bid for Bissouma is definitely on the cards as we desperately need a quality defensive midfielder and possibly Watkins on his way out. His performance was poor and if the rumours are true if Arsenal come in with a bid I think he may be gone.

Gerrard needs to bend a few players ears before Saturday because Newcastle are not the pushover they were before the January transfer window,


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Last night's game against Leeds was a real rollercoaster of a game. There was brilliant attacking play from Coutinho and the young Jacob Ramsey, mired by the hopeless defending of Mings, who always has a mistake in him and Konza who unusually for him also had a bad game.
> 
> I made the fatal error of going to the bar 5 minutes before half-time with Villa and Leeds 1-1, only for Ramsey to fire in two goals and then Leeds to score, making it 3-2.
> 
> ...


Agree, cracking games last night ... the Saints 3-2 was a belter too


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, cracking games last night ... the Saints 3-2 was a belter too


Yep, I was at the Saints game. First time at the new Spurs stadium which is amazing. 
Spurs were terrible other than for about 20 minutes in the first half. Weak, lethargic. As a Liverpool supporter I wanted them to win to reduce Manchester United's chances of a top four. No such luck.
Saints away support was excellent


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Yep, I was at the Saints game. First time at the new Spurs stadium which is amazing.
> Spurs were terrible other than for about 20 minutes in the first half. Weak, lethargic. As a Liverpool supporter I wanted them to win to reduce Manchester United's chances of a top four. No such luck.
> Saints away support was excellent


Er, glad you enjoyed the match


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Er, glad you enjoyed the match
> View attachment 630437


I'm still hoping to see him on a wet night in Bratislava in the Europa Conference next year


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Er, glad you enjoyed the match
> View attachment 630437



Mind the gap!


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I'm still hoping to see him on a wet night in Bratislava in the Europa Conference next year


4th would do us, but 2nd would be better.


----------



## PaulB (11 Feb 2022)

Funny game at Anfield last night. We (the Kop) made a pact many years ago that the only goalkeeper we WOULDN'T applaud as he ran towards us was Peter Scmeichel but this doesn't apply to his son. Despite the applause most definitely being for him as he ran towards us for the start of the second half, he pointedly turned his back refusing to acknowledge it! His dad must have told him to do that. Then he proceeded to be his own father making some spectacular saves that were uncannily like Peter. He was so good, the abuse of him just stopped. It's frustrating when a good keeper prevents an an onslaught but we do appreciate skill and talent when we see it and this lad has it in ship's containers full. 

If Leicester had another goalkeeper last night, it would have been four or five nil. 

But we stole certain player from the unwary Wolverhampton Wanderers and if anyone can get past Kaspar, it's Diogo. And he did it twice. He now sits in an elite band of Liverpool players and former players who reached thirty goals in the fewest games. This includes the likes of Robbie Fowler, Ian Rush, Torres and Salah. He's going to be a big success.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Funny game at Anfield last night. We (the Kop) made a pact many years ago that the only goalkeeper we WOULDN'T applaud as he ran towards us was Peter Scmeichel but this doesn't apply to his son. Despite the applause most definitely being for him as he ran towards us for the start of the second half, he pointedly turned his back refusing to acknowledge it! His dad must have told him to do that. Then he proceeded to be his own father making some spectacular saves that were uncannily like Peter. He was so good, the abuse of him just stopped. It's frustrating when a good keeper prevents an an onslaught but we do appreciate skill and talent when we see it and this lad has it in ship's containers full.
> 
> If Leicester had another goalkeeper last night, it would have been four or five nil.
> 
> But we stole certain player from the unwary Wolverhampton Wanderers and if anyone can get past Kaspar, it's Diogo. And he did it twice. He now sits in an elite band of Liverpool players and former players who reached thirty goals in the fewest games. This includes the likes of Robbie Fowler, Ian Rush, Torres and Salah. He's going to be a big success.


I am now an arm chair supporter having stood in the kop and paddock for many years.
I can't recall the fans hating Scmiechal (spelling?) at all. He was imo best in the world. His son is good as well.


----------



## Poacher (11 Feb 2022)

I've never forgiven Peter Schmeichel for failing to call his son Michael.


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2022)

Yep, Kasper kept the score respectable. One his day, he's a decent shot stopper.

A spirited and energetic performance from Leicester but the difference in class is easy to see. I can't see us splashing the cash to bridge the gap so I suspect we're starting to see the decline of Leicester. I'm not (overly) worried about this season (though you can never underestimate our ability to fold, as will probably be witnessed n Sunday) but next season might prove a little more testing.

Still, we've got a superb, state-of-the-art the art training ground and a swanky new stadium on the horizon so we might well appeal to some wealthy investment group. King Power could be thinking of cashing out soon as their own business isn't as strong as it once was.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2022)

Hoping we can lift the World Club Cup tomorrow although Palmeiras are no slouches. 

Be nice as this pot eluded us last time round. 

Would bring us up to 23 major trophies this millennium. 

I think the only English teams to have succeeded to date have been MUFC & LFC? 

Apparently the competition is a much bigger deal around the rest of Europe, South America etc. I wonder why?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2022)

Surprised that the Rooney 'studs' admission dropped out of the News so rapidly.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Surprised that the Rooney 'studs' admission dropped out of the News so rapidly.


I think basic shithousery never really stays on the radar for long does it, when the person has a long track record of nuclear level shithousery. This is the guy who cheated on his wife and kids with a prostitute, boffed a granny, drove his car drunk, got arrested and charged with public intoxication and swearing, all sorts. He's hardly in the Arsene Wenger mould of managers. 

It'd be big news if say, Pele admitted to using sharpened studs, or if say, Chris Packham admitted that he likes shooting garden birds with a blunderbuss, but let's face it, this "admission" is pretty much par for the Wayne Rooney course and surprises the public not one jot.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Feb 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I think basic shithousery never really stays on the radar for long does it, when the person has a long track record of nuclear level shithousery. This is the guy who cheated on his wife and kids with a prostitute, boffed a granny, drove his car drunk, got arrested and charged with public intoxication and swearing, all sorts. He's hardly in the Arsene Wenger mould of managers.
> 
> It'd be big news if say, Pele admitted to using sharpened studs, or if say, Chris Packham admitted that he likes shooting garden birds with a blunderbuss, but let's face it, this "admission" is pretty much par for the Wayne Rooney course and surprises the public not one jot.



He's got a book out I think?

Just standard publicity garnering. Maybe not even true, makes a good story though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2022)

I did find it strange that the 'victim' John Terry (no Saint himself) responded to Rooney's Tweet with a laughing/tears emoji.


----------



## yello (12 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I did find it strange that the 'victim' John Terry (no Saint himself) responded to Rooney's Tweet with a *laughing/tears emoji.*


Which, tbh, I've never really understood the meaning of.

But then I'm an old git and don't really get emojis and memes etc. anyway.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2022)

Yesssssssss! 

World Club Champions and 3rd pot under Tuchel. 

Happy!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2022)

Champions of the World 
Get in!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Champions of the World
> Get in!



And the pots keep rolling in... 👍


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> And the pots keep rolling in... 👍


Especially for Azpilicueta. What a fantastic player, what a Chelsea haul
Community Shield
Premier League
Europa League
Champions League
FA Cup
League Cup
Super Cup
Club World Cup


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Feb 2022)

I'm a Leicester City supporter but I cannot wait for Newcastle to start spending BIG and give some serious opposition to Chelski, and Man City.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I'm a Leicester City supporter but I cannot wait for Newcastle to start spending BIG and give some serious opposition to Chelski, and Man City.


Spending big does not guarantee success any more, there are now several clubs who can do the same and only a limited number of players around who can make a real difference. When Chelsea got their Russian Mafia oil money they were the only show in town.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Feb 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Spending big does not guarantee success any more, there are now several clubs who can do the same and only a limited number of players around who can make a real difference. When Chelsea got their Russian Mafia oil money they were the only show in town.


I do not think there are " several clubs who can do the same " I think Chelski and Man City plus Man Utd and probably to be joined by Newcastle are in a spending league all of their own (does this count as several ? ) Sure Spurs, Arsenal, Liverpool, Everton and others have wealthy owners but on a different level to the aforementioned.


----------



## shep (13 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> But we stole certain player from the unwary Wolverhampton Wanderers


And don't we fans know it, can't buy a goal at the moment!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I'm a Leicester City supporter but I cannot wait for Newcastle to start spending BIG and give some serious opposition to Chelski, and Man City.



Serious question - what has happened to all the Thai Bhat?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I do not think there are " several clubs who can do the same " I think Chelski and Man City plus Man Utd and probably to be joined by Newcastle are in a spending league all of their own (does this count as several ? ) Sure Spurs, Arsenal, Liverpool, Everton and others have wealthy owners but on a different level to the aforementioned.


It's not all about wealthy owners - for sure they can be a catalyst to moving on up but the big 4 in the EPL (MUFC, MCFC, LFC & CFC) have incredible global brands powered by savvy commercial operations. 

Maybe not what football purists want to hear but it's the way of the world for all the big teams (not just EPL) with global reach.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's not all about wealthy owners - for sure they can be a catalyst to moving on up but the big 4 in the EPL (MUFC, MCFC, LFC & CFC) have incredible global brands powered by savvy commercial operations.
> 
> Maybe not what football purists want to hear but it's the way of the world for all the big teams (not just EPL) with global reach.



The difference between how the two Manchester clubs are managed is stark. 

United apparently have the most expensive squad in world football yet are twenty points adrift.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The difference between how the two Manchester clubs are managed is stark.
> 
> United apparently have the most expensive squad in world football yet are twenty points adrift.


So many variables at play... fortunately it's not all about the money or I would've given up fanning long ago.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Serious question - what has happened to all the Thai Bhat?


Well, at the start of this season LCFC moved into  World-Class Training Ground  (beautiful video, worth a watch )
Plans have also been accepted for a Stadium Extension

So, it's not difficult to see why the 'purse strings' have been tightened when is comes to the transfer market.
I understand the owners wealth has also been much affected by the pandemic due to their core business being Duty-Free shops.

Top players are 'transient' but money spent on the training ground and enlarging the stadium will serve the club well in the foreseeable future.

P.S The owners have also invested large sums into Leicester city, with new hospital wards etc. They are much loved in the City.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Well, at the start of this season LCFC moved into  World-Class Training Ground  (beautiful video, worth a watch )
> Plans have also been accepted for a Stadium Extension
> 
> So, it's not difficult to see why the 'purse strings' have been tightened when is comes to the transfer market.
> ...



Thanks for that.

Reinforces the point that it takes a lot of foresight and time to build a successful club - apart from the commercial side the training facilities, physio/medical infrastructure, acadamy setup etc etc all needs to be spot-on.

Not as easy as some rich new club owners think.


----------



## yello (13 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Serious question - what has happened to all the Thai Bhat?


Invested mainly in infrastructure (training ground & ground expansion) but also loans to the club to finance player purchases. The club doesn't actually have a huge player budget and have usually financed most of it from sales (Kante, Mahrez, Drinkwater, Chilwell, Maguire) and bought in cheaper replacements. Last summer was an exception and nobody left (though arguably Tielemens should have!) (Edit: we got £8M for a youth player and a track suit for Ghezzal)

There's a rumoured 'squad overhaul' coming in the summer but what that'll amount to, and who/how it'll be funded, is an unknown to me.

Tielemens will go but we'll not make much on that deal, if at all. Soyuncu may also be off and we might make a few quid on him though. Despite our recent successes, we don't have a big budget squad - hence the comments of us punching above our weight etc. Next season is going to be interesting since I don't think we'll have a sizeable war chest to revamp in any significant way - we may just start to see the first signs of a return to normality!


----------



## yello (13 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> P.S The owners have also invested large sums into Leicester city, with new hospital wards etc. They are much loved in the City.


Yes, this is often overlooked/unseen. KP have been incredible to the city of Leicester, and not just the football team.


----------



## shep (13 Feb 2022)

C'mon the Wolves, 2-0 against Spurs.

Just keep your heads.


----------



## shep (13 Feb 2022)

What a win, be getting a nosebleed at this rate!


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Feb 2022)

Just embarrassing how many goals Leicester lose from corner kicks or high balls into the area.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Serious question - what has happened to all the Thai Bhat?


Yeah, no ’Happy Ending’ there! 😉


----------



## yello (13 Feb 2022)

Leicester 3 West Ham 0

A fantastic result for the women's team.

The men's team are the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Feb 2022)

I thought we looked comfortable in the first half until Cresswell gave away the penalty.
Leicester we’re the better team in the second half with the impressive Barnes roasting Coufal every time but you couldn’t see the game out as one of Leicester’s weakness is defending set pieces.


----------



## yello (14 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I thought we looked comfortable in the first half until Cresswell gave away the penalty.
> Leicester we’re the better team in the second half with the impressive Barnes roasting Coufal every time but you couldn’t see the game out as one of Leicester’s weakness is defending set pieces.


I'm glad you said "one" of the weaknesses, as we have a number. One at the side of pitch perhaps.


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> but you couldn’t see the game out as one of Leicester’s weakness is defending set pieces.



Well, that last minute goal by Dawson was handball in anyone's language. VAR failure again.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Well, that last minute goal by Dawson was handball in anyone's language. VAR failure again.


Sorry but i don't see it that way.
The rule is that handball has to be below the shirt sleeve and from what i have seen is that the ball hit halfway between shirt sleeve and arm so the ref gave it and Var didn't see as a clear and obvious error.
As Glen Murray pointed out on MOTD it's ls like the goal technology in which the whole of ball has be over the line to be given and i think this applies to the same thing as in as long as some of the ball is in contact with the shirt sleeve then a goal has to be given.
I must admit it's another thought up stupid rule by the authorities and how would they sort it out if a player was wearing a long sleeve jersey?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2022)

Bad news for Newcastle as Trippier has a broken foot. Although given his contributions over the last few games I'd say he's been well worth the fee even if he is out for the rest of the season.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (14 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bad news for Newcastle as Trippier has a broken foot. Although given his contributions over the last few games I'd say he's been well worth the fee even if he is out for the rest of the season.


A shambolic ninety minutes against Newcastle from Villa. That was probably the worst performance this season. Apart from the disallowed goal, we never threatened to score. An absolute brilliant free kick by Trippier and a well deserved win by The Magpies.

I would love to have been a fly on the wall in the Villa dressing room after the match, Gerrard is going to have to make quite a few changes for the Watford game on Saturday.


----------



## cisamcgu (14 Feb 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> View attachment 630937


What happens when you wear a long sleeved shirt ?


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Feb 2022)

That allowed goal by Dawson was a travesty, a regular scenario for VAR. This talk about the ball hitting half way between sleeve and arm is a nonsense. If the ball is deemed to hit the hand, it doesn't matter if it hits 20% of the hand, or 50% of the hand, or 1 finger when a player jumps with his hand in the air. It hits the hand . . . Ergo handball ! 
We couldn't see on the close up pictures if the ball actually hit the sleeve, yes it looked as if it might, we certainly could see it hit the part of the arm deemed to be handball. Should have been disallowed.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Feb 2022)

Watched the game live on sky and MOTD and they froze the frame when he scored.I would say definitely more sleeve than bare arm.
You think it’s handball I don’t so we’ll have to Agee to disagree.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Feb 2022)

Disgraceful! 

I'm thinking of words for a song to sing when this lot *don't* win the Euro League!🤔


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Feb 2022)

As a west ham supporter i can't condone this.
There's always a minority of idiots and morons who will tarnish the clubs reputation.


----------



## yello (15 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> As a west ham supporter i can't condone this.


Darn, and there was I going to hold you personally responsible! 

No, sadly, all clubs have their morons (some of them on the pitch even) Leicester's so-called 'baby squad' are no source of pride for me, yet you get those that aspire to it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> As a west ham supporter i can't condone this.
> There's always a minority of idiots and morons who will tarnish the clubs reputation.


A Fair reply. By the way, when I said 'This lot' I meant those in the video, not the club in general.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Feb 2022)

Why didn't Sky show Man U v Brighton live? It was on at 11pm.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Why didn't Sky show Man U v Brighton live? It was on at 11pm.


They were showing something more interesting? 
Apparently as a rescheduled match it couldn't be. Would have been on BT originally according to the Great God Google


----------



## Beebo (16 Feb 2022)

vickster said:


> They were showing something more interesting?
> Apparently as a rescheduled match it couldn't be. Would have been on BT originally according to the Great God Google


And presumably BT didnt want it to clash with their Man City champions league game.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2022)

Beebo said:


> And presumably BT didnt want it to clash with their Man City champions league game.


Indeed…something more interesting


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Feb 2022)

vickster said:


> Indeed…something more interesting


Club allegiances aside ... we were treated by some great goals last night ... Ronaldo, Mbappe, that was it I think?


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Scaleyback (17 Feb 2022)

So happy to read This:


----------



## Slick (17 Feb 2022)

Rangers doing rather well so far in Germany tonight. Where has that been all season?


----------



## Slick (17 Feb 2022)

Dortmund 2 Rangers 4.

Mmm, I don't think anyone saw that coming.


----------



## yello (17 Feb 2022)

Big couple of games for Leicester and Brendan Rodgers. He's as close as he's ever been to being shown the door. Anything other than a win tonight and a good performance at the weekend could seal his fate.


----------



## Slick (17 Feb 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/hsv_english/status/1494396513673531394?s=24


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> Big couple of games for Leicester and Brendan Rodgers. He's as close as he's ever been to being shown the door. Anything other than a win tonight and a good performance at the weekend could seal his fate.


Who are liecester playing tonight???


----------



## Scaleyback (17 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Who are liecester playing tonight???


Leicester are playing Randers FC a Danish team in the prestigeous  Europa Conference League.


----------



## yello (17 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Leicester are playing Randers FC a Danish team in the prestigeous  Europa Conference League.


And it's 1-1 at half time. Sheesh. Talk about making life difficult for yourself.


----------



## Scaleyback (17 Feb 2022)

Foxes running away with it now. The Danish Superliga has a winter break from Dec to Feb so lack of game time was always likely to catch up with Randers later in the game.


----------



## yello (17 Feb 2022)

That Madison 'injury' is potentially a worrying one. Hope it's nothing serious. I think Soyuncu just landed awkwardly and jarred his knee, hopefully ok - we could really do without yet another CB being out.


----------



## PaulB (18 Feb 2022)

Footballers from Southern Europe and North Africa.

I bet you're wondering why the hell you chose to play in England and bring your families with you you now, aren't you?

Don't worry though, it will all settle down on Sunday.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Footballers from Southern Europe and North Africa.
> 
> I bet you're wondering why the hell you chose to play in England and bring your families with you you now, aren't you?
> 
> Don't worry though, it will all settle down on Sunday.


Another one of your strange cryptic messages?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Another one of your strange cryptic messages?



The weather?


----------



## PaulB (18 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Another one of your strange cryptic messages?


I don't recall ever making a strange cryptic message. Maybe the weather situation has gone a bit over your head? That's not cryptic, by the way.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Footballers from Southern Europe and North Africa.


Do they not get wind either side of the Med?

Could be a bit windy for AFC B vs Forest tonight & the top 2 clash in Lge 1


----------



## PaulB (18 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Do they not get wind either side of the Med?
> 
> Could be a bit windy for AFC B vs Forest tonight & the top 2 clash in Lge 1


Maybe, but it will be warm wind!

I've seen goals where the main factor was the wind blowing it into the net but equally, where a shot bang on target went wide or over due to Billy Wind*.


* Or a player wearing his corkscrew boots.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

It's an interesting day at the top of the Championship. Fulham (1st) are at home to Huddersfield (5th), Bournemouth (2nd) v Forest (7th) was postponed last night while Rovers (3rd), QPR (4th) and Middlesbrough (6th) all have winnable games.

For me Fulham will go up as Champions so from my perspective as a Rover I want them to beat Huddersfield. 

The gap between 3rd and 6th is only 5 points so for me Rovers must beat Millwall today to maintain our challenge. Add to this Bournemouth will have three games in hand with a one point lead over us. Second place is still possible but it's potentially slipping away.

I'm enjoying this but feel more tense with every game. We play QPR next Saturday and maintaining our lead over them is crucial.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Feb 2022)

@PaulSB Not so long ago you were flying along with QPR,Bournmouth were stuttering and you looked a good bet for an automatic place.Now that's all been reversed.
Definitely see Fulham going up automatically so that only leaves the one spot.
Still a lot to play for and let's hope you get a win today.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @PaulSB Not so long ago you were flying along with QPR,Bournmouth were stuttering and you looked a good bet for an automatic place.Now that's all been reversed.
> Definitely see Fulham going up automatically so that only leaves the one spot.
> Still a lot to play for and let's hope you get a win today.


An accurate analysis of what's been happening, four games without a goal or a win is not automatic promotion form. I was at The Hawthorns on Monday night and for periods our earlier form returned. I have two WBA supporting friends who tell me the view amongst the Baggies is we were very good. It seems the game live was much better to watch than on Sky.

Thanks for the good wishes, I'm confident, though nervous, we can get the result we need.

Second place is important- I'm booked on Ride London the same day as the Chamionship Play Off Final! I'll have to put in one hell of a time to do both!!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

Rovers game postponed due to weather. What this means is the pitch is waterlogged as we've had so much rain and snow in the last 24 hours. Apparently there's also snow laying on the pitch. I feel sorry for those fans who travelled from London but the snow only came down at 10.30, stopped and started again around 12.30.

Huddersfield win at Fulham. If QPR beat Hull this will be a bad day for Rovers without even playing.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Rovers game postponed due to weather. What this means is the pitch is waterlogged as we've had so much rain and snow in the last 24 hours. Apparently there's also snow laying on the pitch. I feel sorry for those fans who travelled from London but the snow only came down at 10.30, stopped and started again around 12.30.
> 
> Huddersfield win at Fulham. If QPR beat Hull this will be a bad day for Rovers without even playing.




https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-football.94553/page-1607#post-6623127


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-football.94553/page-1607#post-6623127


Any possibility you can explain the connection between a Covid postponement and one created by snow which started to fall around 12.30?

I know it was 12.15 as this is when I set off to collect my son. As I drove towards Blackburn the usual view of the town was obscured by cloud and snow fall.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Any possibility you can explain the connection between a Covid postponement and one created by snow which started to fall around 12.30?
> 
> I know it was 12.15 as this is when I set off to collect my son. As I drove towards Blackburn the usual view of the town was obscured by cloud and snow fall.



In a similar way that City were forecasting the covid situation to the FL, and the FL made the final call, the weather was forecast well in advance, so precautions could have been taken.

The main point is, it it highlights how decisions can sometimes be outside the gift of the club, which was explained to Blackburn fans when they were having their rant at us.


----------



## postman (19 Feb 2022)

Oh dear,two teams,below Leeds win away.So tomorrow a must win against bitter rivals.Sorry to say Bielsa is taking some hammer for playing some lads on a regular basis who are not performing according to for hard fans.So Manchester's captain is getting some stick and he must know about it.So it could be a good idea to put a young fast tricky lad named Geldart he could run him ragged.Leeds have been short this season this game could be a season changer.Mind you ,you dont win things with young kids,........do you?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> In a similar way that City were forecasting the covid situation to the FL, and the FL made the final call, the weather was forecast well in advance, so precautions could have been taken.
> 
> The main point is, it it highlights how decisions can sometimes be outside the gift of the club, which was explained to Blackburn fans when they were having their rant at us.


The precautions you would advocate ate what in relation to the weather? The pitch is heated and was presumably switched on. Snow fell around 2.5 hours before kick off. The referee decides if the pitch is playable or not. There was no overnight snow meaning there was no reason to call for an early pitch inspection.

The situations are somewhat different. One was predictable today's was not.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2022)

Last gasp win over Palace - phew!

Lukaku - £100m joke.

On one Chelsea forum it is stated that he had the lowest touches of any player since 2003 according to OPTA - not sure how accurate this is but it can't be far wrong.


----------



## Chislenko (19 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Last gasp win over Palace - phew!
> 
> Lukaku - £100m joke.
> 
> On one Chelsea forum it is stated that he had the lowest touches of any player since 2003 according to OPTA - not sure how accurate this is but it can't be far wrong.




They just said it on Sky, 7 touches!!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The precautions you would advocate ate what in relation to the weather? The pitch is heated and was presumably switched on. Snow fell around 2.5 hours before kick off. The referee decides if the pitch is playable or not. There was no overnight snow meaning there was no reason to call for an early pitch inspection.
> 
> The situations are somewhat different. One was predictable today's was not.




I didn't think you'd accept the similarities, as you never really seemed to grasp what had gone on. The key similarity is neither club made the decision, and both seemingly complied with the FL requirements, and played no part in making the decision. It was pointed out that the angst Blackburn fans were trying to throw our way was misguided. Blackburn fans seem to choose to ignore that.

I'll summarise once again what I said at the time, which has since been confirmed by all parties, but I have no intention of labouring it, as you seem to have already made your mind up.

In the run up to our game, the club had been advising the FL that the covid situation had reached a critical stage in the week before and we were unlikely to have a team,, it's reasonable to assume Blackburn were informed of this. This was ignored, right up until the final covid tests, where additional players tested positive. The FL were fully informed at all times, and they made the last minute decision.

Today, the weather was forecast well in advance, and as you ask, Blackburn claim to have taken all precautions, which seems to be borne out by the pictures and videos I've seen of the players warming up, yet as in our case, it was the fl that made the final decision.

You can choose to ignore the similarity, in the same way I'll ignore your reply if you do. I doubt many others on here are all that interested. I just thought it could help with your earlier misunderstanding.


----------



## PaulB (19 Feb 2022)

I'm doing a Likely Lads thing at the moment and trying to get through to MOTD tonight so I can watch the edited highlights of my team's game this avvy and find out the score, which right now, I do not know. 

It's the first home match I've missed in a very long time - like years - but illness (chest infection) forced this unusual measure. It's really weird because of course I live every moment with my team when they're playing and go through all their joys and pains so I'm feeling strangely detached right now - although this bloody awful illness isn't helping. 

I'm not opening emails and my mobile is switched off. No watching the news just in case they mention in passing what the score is at the wrong moment - for me. I haven't even called my regular match-going mate who took his daughter's boyfriend on my season ticket to find out how the kid got on in case I detect something in his voice that gives the game away. He can pay me for the ticket on Wednesday night when - hopefully both of us - go again. 

So no point you revealing the score because after this, the PC goes off and it's recorded music and TV programmes until I'm certain MOTD is starting and the news hasn't been delayed where they just happen to announce our score and ruin my self-imposed discipline of the day for me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2022)

Just in case you're tempted to have a peek back here, I wouldn't bother watching. A 1-5 defeat to a relegation struggler is always painful to see.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Feb 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/FootyAccums/status/1495083903471820801


----------



## shep (20 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> I'm doing a Likely Lads thing at the moment and trying to get through to MOTD tonight so I can watch the edited highlights of my team's game this avvy and find out the score, which right now, I do not know.
> 
> It's the first home match I've missed in a very long time - like years - but illness (chest infection) forced this unusual measure. It's really weird because of course I live every moment with my team when they're playing and go through all their joys and pains so I'm feeling strangely detached right now - although this bloody awful illness isn't helping.
> 
> ...


Ever heard of Hesgoal 🙄


----------



## PaulB (20 Feb 2022)

50% of Liverpool send lots of loving to Harry Cane and his school, Tottingham Hotspours. Very good sir.


----------



## PaulB (20 Feb 2022)

In other news, no-one's mentioned yet that this year's European Cup* final will probably have to change venue, which is currently St. Petersburg. With all the stuff going on courtesy of the Brexiteer's friend, Vladimir, it's unwise to hold a game of such importance in Russia. Like every year, me and my son together with a few others speculate on us making the final so always book flights and hotels to the city the final is being held as soon as the venue and date are announced. That way, we can flog them off if we don't make it or go and save ourselves quite a bit of money when we do. We'll probably end up losing out this season if and when they change the final venue. 


* Champions League to the Johnny-come-latelys.


----------



## jowwy (20 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Ever heard of Hesgoal 🙄


Thats only for armchair fans……theres also plenty of streaming apps for android that you can watch the games in, in HD, in english too


----------



## Chromatic (20 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Oh dear,two teams,below Leeds win away.So tomorrow a must win against bitter rivals.Sorry to say Bielsa is taking some hammer for playing some lads on a regular basis who are not performing according to for hard fans.So Manchester's captain is getting some stick and he must know about it.So it could be a good idea to put a young fast tricky lad named Geldart he could run him ragged.Leeds have been short this season this game could be a season changer.Mind you ,you dont win things with young kids,........do you?


Leeds are looking like relegation candidates unfortunately.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Leeds are looking like relegation candidates unfortunately.


L'pool and Spurs next I think, oh dear. Looked like winners after HT today, phew!


----------



## Chromatic (20 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> L'pool and Spurs next I think, oh dear. Looked like winners after HT today, phew!


Oh dear indeed!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2022)

Well Saturday turned out far better for Rovers than I expected. QPR drew and 'Boro lost meaning we maintained third place but QPR gained a point on us while Sheffield United and Huddersfield both gained three on us. Four points separate 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th. It couldn't be much tighter. Losing to Forest 10 days ago is now proving very costly.

We play Sheffield United at Bramall Lane on Wednesday night and QPR on Saturday, two games in four days which will have a huge impact on our season. I'm thinking of heading over to Sheffield on Wednesday. Bit of a trek over the Pennines from here but feel I need to do my bit.


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Feb 2022)

Leicester City lose again ! 5 games without a win in the Premier league. However I saw a lot to be encouraged about and all the stats point to the Foxes having the better of the game but not the goals scored . . . sadly. Still as many as 5 certain 1st choice players out injured.


----------



## yello (20 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Leicester City lose again ! 5 games without a win in the Premier league. However I saw a lot to be encouraged about and all the stats point to the Foxes having the better of the game but not the goals scored . . . sadly. Still as many as 5 certain 1st choice players out injured.


Yes, I thought so too, positive signs. On a different day etc, we might have won that but that's the way it goes. We're still clearly lacking confidence in defence but performances like that will go some way to steadying our nerves. Many are still calling for Rodgers' head but I think he's bought himself some time after today.


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> Yes, I thought so too, positive signs. On a different day etc, we might have won that but that's the way it goes. We're still clearly lacking confidence in defence but performances like that will go some way to steadying our nerves. Many are still calling for Rodgers' head but I think he's bought himself some time after today.


Apparently he is the bookies favourite to be the next Premier league manager to get the sack ! Hmm, in the last 12 months he has led
'the Foxes' to the FA Cup and the Charity shield. Now he is managing with the most destructive run of serious injuries I think the club has ever had ?


----------



## shep (20 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> Yes, I thought so too, positive signs. On a different day etc, we might have won that but that's the way it goes. We're still clearly lacking confidence in defence but performances like that will go some way to steadying our nerves. Many are still calling for Rodgers' head but I think he's bought himself some time after today.


Hard fought game today, a draw would have been more fair to be honest but we got the result. 

Another day etc, onward and upward.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Feb 2022)

Wolves looking good for a possible CL place.
Afraid the hammers have blown it.We’re looking flat.
Moyes should have strengthened in the transfer window.


----------



## shep (20 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Wolves looking good for a possible CL place.
> Afraid the hammers have blown it.We’re looking flat.
> Moyes should have strengthened in the transfer window.


Be more than happy with top 6 as I'm realistic, 7th could see us off on a jolly which would be nice.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Be more than happy with top 6 as I'm realistic, 7th could see us off on a jolly which would be nice.


If next two games go well (Arsenal. WH) I can see a top six, and I hope so.
Some twists and turns left this season .. and 3 points in title race if L'pool win on wednesday, didn't see that coming


----------



## Scaleyback (21 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Be more than happy with top 6 as I'm realistic, 7th could see us off on a jolly which would be nice.


It is good to see another 'midlands' team (albeit, west midlands) doing well. 
I see Wolves as the antithesis of Man Utd ? one a collection of 'superstars' who occassionally manage to play like a 'team'
The other a collection of good 'Pro's' who are collectively more than the sum of the individuals.
You will need to decide which is which.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (21 Feb 2022)

@potsy, any idea why Liam Hogan got sent off on Saturday?


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Wolves looking good for a possible CL place.
> Afraid the hammers have blown it.We’re looking flat.
> Moyes should have strengthened in the transfer window.


Doesn't winning the Europa League get you a place in the CL? Could happen.

As for the transfer window, I sympathise with Moyes attitude that it is no good buying just for the sake of it and what he wanted either wasn't available or a deal couldn't be done. West Ham have a history of padding out the squad with players who just didn't gel and played no more than a game or two.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> It is good to see another 'midlands' team (albeit, west midlands) doing well.
> I see Wolves as the antithesis of Man Utd ? one a collection of 'superstars' who occassionally manage to play like a 'team'
> The other a collection of good 'Pro's' who are collectively more than the sum of the individuals.
> You will need to decide which is which.


not sure I agree? Are you saying Moutinho and Neto are a different class to Lingard and Sancho?


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> @potsy, any idea why Liam Hogan got sent off on Saturday?


Violent conduct apparently, though having seen the highlights earlier I think it was extremely harsh!


----------



## Scaleyback (21 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> not sure I agree? Are you saying Moutinho and Neto are a different class to Lingard and Sancho?


Well, I generalise, Do you not agree ? or do we have to compare individual players values ? You start then 😳 Or how about comparing the transfer values of the respective squads on the open market ?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Feb 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Doesn't winning the Europa League get you a place in the CL? Could happen.
> 
> As for the transfer window, I sympathise with Moyes attitude that it is no good buying just for the sake of it and what he wanted either wasn't available or a deal couldn't be done. West Ham have a history of padding out the squad with players who just didn't gel and played no more than a game or two.


They don’t call Moyes “Dithering Dave” for nothing.
Him and head of recruitment Rob Newman had all January to at the least get in a striker as Antonio looks knackered and is out of form.
I know strikers are hard to come by but it’s been three transfer windows since Haller left and he hasn’t been replaced.


----------



## shep (22 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Well, I generalise, Do you not agree ? or do we have to compare individual players values ? You start then 😳 Or how about comparing the transfer values of the respective squads on the open market ?


I assume he means there are no massive ego's in the team, most were unknown before coming to Wolves ( I know Mout and Patricio were massive for Portugal ) but for the most part pretty low key. No one had ever heard of the Managers we seem to get but the last 2 have done us proud. 
The risk with this is if they make an impression they get poached (Jota for example) but at least a profit can be made. 
We're just enjoying the ride at the moment and hopefully it will continue for a while.


----------



## PaulB (22 Feb 2022)

Almost certain the European Cup final will be moved from St. Petersburg now with all this Russian shenanigans going on and almost inevitably, Wembley gets brought into it! https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/uefa-champions-league-final-venue-26293537

The Wembley link is always brought up by lazy, ill-informed journalist-wannabes in situations like this but what they're more likely to do with this game is to give it to next years hosts, the Ataturk in Istanbul.


----------



## Scaleyback (22 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> I assume he means there are no massive ego's in the team, most were unknown before coming to Wolves ( I know Mout and Patricio were massive for Portugal ) but for the most part pretty low key. No one had ever heard of the Managers we seem to get but the last 2 have done us proud.
> The risk with this is if they make an impression they get poached (Jota for example) but at least a profit can be made.
> We're just enjoying the ride at the moment and hopefully it will continue for a while.


Yes, basically. I think Grant Fondo thought I was having a 'pop' at Wolves ? On the contrary I intended my post as a compliment.


----------



## shep (22 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Yes, basically. I think Grant Fondo thought I was having a 'pop' at Wolves ? On the contrary I intended my post as a complement.


I read it that way to be fair, as a compliment.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Yes, basically. I think Grant Fondo thought I was having a 'pop' at Wolves ? On the contrary I intended my post as a compliment.


No not all all, I thought it was a pop at Man U


----------



## jowwy (23 Feb 2022)

Looks like i will need to stream the liverpool v leeds game tonight, as its not on sky or bt sport, as its a re-arranged game


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Looks like i will need to stream the liverpool v leeds game tonight, as its not on sky or bt sport, as its a re-arranged game


Its on sky prem at 2215.
Not the same as live I know but its the whole match.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2022)

Just read a really interesting article in the Guardian about goalkeeping and how most pundits / commentators don't really understand the role and what's actually happening ( or supposed to be happening ) on the pitch.
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2022/feb/23/football-punditry-detailed-fails-goalkeepers


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just read a really interesting article in the Guardian about goalkeeping and how most pundits / commentators don't really understand the role and what's actually happening ( or supposed to be happening ) on the pitch.
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2022/feb/23/football-punditry-detailed-fails-goalkeepers



Good read that, thanks. As a former 'keeper it's always done my head in how misunderstood the position is. 

I may be slightly biased, but I think it's the hardest, both in terms of what you have to do and the level of scrutiny.


----------



## jowwy (23 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Its on sky prem at 2215.
> Not the same as live I know but its the whole match.


I got that recording, but i would prefer the match live if possible. I have no issues streaming the game to my tablet


----------



## shep (23 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Good read that, thanks. As a former 'keeper it's always done my head in how misunderstood the position is.
> 
> I may be slightly biased, but I think it's the hardest, both in terms of what you have to do and the level of scrutiny.


Only consolation is you have an extended career compared to most outfield players, not really important unless you're professional though I suppose.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> I got that recording, but i would prefer the match live if possible. I have no issues streaming the game to my tablet


Ditto. 

We are happy to pay to view but if that's not possible we will always find a stream.


----------



## jowwy (23 Feb 2022)

Six of the best at anfield……….


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Six of the best at anfield……….


3 points in it


----------



## jowwy (24 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> 3 points in it


And 6 goals - which could be vital this season


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2022)

I went to a non league game on Tuesday, first n-l for donkeys years. Was very surprised when half the crowd was milling around at the start waiting for the toss to then make there way behind the attacking goal once "ends" were chosen. 

Then those behind the goals all swap ends at half time. I'd sort of forgot that happened. Its also odd as supporters and chant like crazy at each other during the match, and then politely file past each other with a nod at half time

Also as a defender its slightly odd because there is as much / more pleasure in watching a great centre half performance shutting out the opposition, as seeing your striker toe poke one in from 6 yards, but all the fans want to be where their team may score a goal.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (24 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Then those behind the goals all swap ends at half time.



Should it come to a penalty shoot-out (cup matches), one set of fans will often stand to the left of the goal and the other to the right. Cheers go up from one side to the other when the penalties get taken as though someone was toggling the speaker balance on a stereo. Cracking stuff.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well Saturday turned out far better for Rovers than I expected. QPR drew and 'Boro lost meaning we maintained third place but QPR gained a point on us while Sheffield United and Huddersfield both gained three on us. Four points separate 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th. It couldn't be much tighter. Losing to Forest 10 days ago is now proving very costly.
> 
> We play Sheffield United at Bramall Lane on Wednesday night and QPR on Saturday, two games in four days which will have a huge impact on our season. I'm thinking of heading over to Sheffield on Wednesday. Bit of a trek over the Pennines from here but feel I need to do my bit.


championship play-off race is soooo tight, realistically anyone from about 12th could still get in there (bar West brom - so out of form and have Steve Bruce at the helm ).

Also after last night the Prem relegation battle is now getting interesting with Burnley & NUFC finding some form, leeds, brentford & everton are now looking nervously over their shoulders


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> And 6 goals - which could be vital this season


Yep.
We have a better GD than City.
If (maybe a big if) we can beat City when we play them it will get very interesting.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I went to a non league game on Tuesday, first n-l for donkeys years. Was very surprised when half the crowd was milling around at the start waiting for the toss to then make there way behind the attacking goal once "ends" were chosen.
> 
> Then those behind the goals all swap ends at half time. I'd sort of forgot that happened. Its also odd as supporters and chant like crazy at each other during the match, and then politely file past each other with a nod at half time
> 
> Also as a defender its slightly odd because there is as much / more pleasure in watching a great centre half performance shutting out the opposition, as seeing your striker toe poke one in from 6 yards, but all the fans want to be where their team may score a goal.


Yep, used to see that a lot back in the day with non league footy. Sutton United, Tooting & Mitcham, Carshalton Athletic, Corinthian Casuals all did that whilst I was at a game


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Feb 2022)

Years ago you could do that at Southend United’s ground Roots Hall.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Feb 2022)

I imagine the mood is fairly jubilant @Slick towers tonight!


----------



## Chislenko (25 Feb 2022)

The World Cup play off Scotland v Ukraine looking slightly dodgy.

I can see it now, Scotland get a bye and go into the final playoff (hopefully against us) fully rested and picking up no injuries / suspensions where as we will have played three days earlier.

Well at least Joe Jordan won't be there to handle the ball!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> The World Cup play off Scotland v Ukraine looking slightly dodgy.
> 
> I can see it now, Scotland get a bye and go into the final playoff (hopefully against us) fully rested and picking up no injuries / suspensions where as we will have played three days earlier.
> 
> Well at least Joe Jordan won't be there to handle the ball!


I googled this. Quite a headline!


----------



## shep (25 Feb 2022)

Gutted, thought Wolves had done enough for a point but no.

Gotta beat the 'ommers on Sunday if theres any chance of a European trip.


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2022)

I watched Randers v Leicester. A good result, not reflective and undeserved, but a poor match. The pitch didn't help but it was a game to quickly forget.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2022)

Champions League final switched to PSG.


----------



## PaulB (25 Feb 2022)

The Champions League Final has now moved to Paris and the price rises have been quick to reflect this late change!


----------



## PaulB (25 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Champions League final switched to PSG.


Sorry but it's not there. PSG play at the Parc des Princes (1981 final!) while this year's final (assuming we're all still here) is at the Stade de France.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> Sorry but it's not there. PSG play at the Parc des Princes (1981 final!) while this year's final (assuming we're all still here) is at the Stade de France.


Yes, sorry you are correct. 

Addled old brain here. 😁

Less travel if one of the English clubs gets to the final. 

High probability I think - hopefully Chelsea of course but we always want an English club to win should one get to the final; struggled with Spurs though. 😊


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> High probability I think - hopefully Chelsea of course but we always want an English club to win should one get to the final; struggled with Spurs though. 😊


I wonder what sort of welcome Abramovich will get at football grounds ? if he shows his face.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2022)

Are the French now allowing unvaccinated Sportspeople in? If not, there may be some omissions presumably


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2022)

Leicester have drawn Rennes. That's a 6 hour drive for me (or €120 train round trip) Hotel plus match ticket is going to see me banging on the door of €250. I've not watched Leicester (live) for near on 15 years, but that's a lot of dosh for someone not earning.... hmmm.


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> Leicester have drawn Rennes. That's a 6 hour drive for me (or €120 train round trip) Hotel plus match ticket is going to see me banging on the door of €250. I've not watched Leicester (live) for near on 15 years, but that's a lot of dosh for someone not earning.... hmmm.


It's a lot of dosh to pay to watch some of the tripe the Foxes have been serving up recently.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (25 Feb 2022)

Go by bike!


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> It's a lot of dosh to pay to watch some of the tripe the Foxes have been serving up recently.


True enough. Rennes are a decent side, the game could well be a dead rubber.


----------



## Spartak (25 Feb 2022)

Off to Southampton to see my team Norwich City tonight....
I'll give a match report later...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I wonder what sort of welcome Abramovich will get at football grounds ? if he shows his face.



Depends on whether he gets sanctioned or not I guess.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Is there an echo?


Yes the whole world is fixed now.


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Yes the whole world is fixed now.


I think the patch has gotten here yet. I'll try again tomorrow... again tomorrow


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Gutted, thought Wolves had done enough for a point but no.
> 
> Gotta beat the 'ommers on Sunday if theres any chance of a European trip.


Was it on Amazon, I missed it.
Can see them turning over WH on sunday, Moysey needs to bail the boat out ... might get torpedoed by Spurs as well.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Feb 2022)

Spartak said:


> Off to Southampton to see my team Norwich City tonight....
> I'll give a match report later...


Good luck with that!


----------



## PaulB (25 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I wonder what sort of welcome Abramovich will get at football grounds ? if he shows his face.


He won't get a warm welcome from 70% of the supporters he'll be seeing at Wembley on Sunday, that's for sure!


----------



## PaulB (25 Feb 2022)

Spartak said:


> Off to Southampton to see my team Norwich City tonight....
> I'll give a match report later...


Former colleague and mate of mine played for Norwich many years ago. Decent lad too.


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> He won't get a warm welcome from 70% of the supporters he'll be seeing at Wembley on Sunday, that's for sure!


I think he will keep a low profile and will not be at Wembley, let's see if I'm wrong ?


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2022)

Johnathan Liew, a writer I like, does a bit of a hatchet job on Frank Lampard



> He inherited good squads from Gary Rowett at Derby and Maurizio Sarri at Chelsea, and each time performed reasonably well for one season without ever really changing much.



https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ossession-shy-everton-flirt-relegation-places

I see the point, and I'm no fan of Lampard, but he deserves a wee but more of a chance, no? Perhaps give him a chance to see if he can make a difference.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> He won't get a warm welcome from 70% of the supporters he'll be seeing at Wembley on Sunday, that's for sure!


Let's face it, he had visa problems just a few years back.


----------



## shep (26 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Was it on Amazon, I missed it.
> Can see them turning over WH on sunday, Moysey needs to bail the boat out ... might get torpedoed by Spurs as well.


It was.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> championship play-off race is soooo tight, realistically anyone from about 12th could still get in there (bar West brom - so out of form and have Steve Bruce at the helm ).
> 
> Also after last night the Prem relegation battle is now getting interesting with Burnley & NUFC finding some form, leeds, brentford & everton are now looking nervously over their shoulders


Yes, it is very, very tight. Rovers form is on the decline and we are without a goal or win in five matches. We play QPR at Ewood today and if we lose I fear our promotion push will be over and wewill slide as Coventry and WBA have done. The teams below us are on good runs and confident, we are the opposite though I've yet to see any fear in our play. We should have beaten Sheffield United on Wednesday night but missing a penalty and conceding in the 92nd minute against ten men is not promotion form. Truth is for all are good approach play we only created two clear cut chances. I can though honestly say we are a far better side than Utd and I can't see how they've put together a decent run to be in the top six, an average side.

Winning today is vital. It has an added edge as well. My son is bringing his prospective in laws to meet us for the *first time *today and we are all going out to dinner tonight. This has been planned for some weeks. The prospective MIL was born 200 yards from Loftus Road.....................they are QPR fans. Perfect timing!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Feb 2022)

@PaulSB Yes your form has really dipped.
Not so long ago i was talking about you going up automatically(i think i put the mockers on it)and now if your form doesn't return quickly you might not even get into the play offs
The game against QPR is as they say a definite six pointer.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Feb 2022)

Have pity.

Crewe 

We sold too many at the end of last season (it's our commercial model, it's just the way it is) and Dave just can't get this crop playing.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2022)

Bottom team Scunthorpe visit the Mighty Sutton today, hopefully a win, we’re in 6th after a series of draws


----------



## Spartak (26 Feb 2022)

Spartak said:


> Off to Southampton to see my team Norwich City tonight....
> I'll give a match report later...



Ah well another defeat, with a lacklustre performance.
Great night out if you discount the football ⚽ 😂
Nice burger & chips & beers before the game and brilliant atmosphere in the away end...


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I imagine the mood is fairly jubilant @Slick towers tonight!


Unbelievably, I missed it due to work commitments. I can't believe I have been watching us struggle all season against so called lesser opposition yet miss the biggest and best game of the season. Obviously the damage was done over in Dortmund but if ever I had any doubts about VAR in Scotland, denying us the winning goal despite the check, tells me I'm right to not want it in our league. Still, what a night.


----------



## yello (26 Feb 2022)

Slick said:


> but if ever I had any doubts about VAR in Scotland, denying us the winning goal despite the check, tells me I'm right to not want it in our league.


If you're talking about the Morelos incident, I personally think it was the right call. Harsh perhaps but right. To use commentator/pundit parlance, Morelos gave the ref a decision to make. Given the context, the outcome was understandable.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> If you're talking about the Morelos incident, I personally think it was the right call. Harsh perhaps but right. To use commentator/pundit parlance, Morelos gave the ref a decision to make. Given the context, the outcome was understandable.



You won’t ever get a football supporter to accept that any VAR decision made against their Team was correct.

That’s why VAR will never work in football.

Seems to work brilliantly in rugby and cricket though doesn’t it?


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Feb 2022)

So Abramovich hands over stewardship of Chelsea. 
Jump before he's pushed maybe ?
Bet he's still on the phone in charge when necessary.


----------



## shep (26 Feb 2022)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You won’t ever get a football supporter to accept that any VAR decision made against their Team was correct.


I have to disagree here, I dislike the concept of VAR and the slowing up of the game and the fact a player can be an inch off side but if the evidence is there unfortunately we have to accept it. 

Some of the hand ball decisions are hard to accept due to inconsistencies but on the whole the offside ones seem to be accurate.


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Feb 2022)

I think VAR is ruining the game. Stopping the flow of the game and being pedantic with decisions. Any clear thinking individual accepts that sometimes Ref's will make mistakes.
C'est la vie. Players make mistakes, VAR makes mistakes, even Boris makes mistakes  VAR is not progress, it is 'anti-football.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think VAR is ruining the game. Stopping the flow of the game and being pedantic with decisions. Any clear thinking individual accepts that sometimes Ref's will make mistakes.
> C'est la vie. Players make mistakes, VAR makes mistakes, even Boris makes mistakes  VAR is not progress, it is 'anti-football.


The game was ruined before var came in, the behaviour by players and officials on decisions on the field is why it was brought in anyway. I don’t like it either but problem is there is that much money at stake refs are dammed if they do and dammed if they don’t . The modern game is sh..t no wonder I hardly watch any of it. Much prefer watching the local amateur team .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> So Abramovich hands over stewardship of Chelsea.
> Jump before he's pushed maybe ?
> Bet he's still on the phone in charge when necessary.



Note the word. "Stewardship". Entirely meaningless, just PR.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think VAR is ruining the game. Stopping the flow of the game and being pedantic with decisions. Any clear thinking individual accepts that sometimes Ref's will make mistakes.
> C'est la vie. Players make mistakes, VAR makes mistakes, even Boris makes mistakes  VAR is not progress, it is 'anti-football.



I hate VAR. Watching games, like FA cup ties, without it, is like being liberated.


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Feb 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> The game was ruined before var came in, the behaviour by players and officials on decisions on the field is why it was brought in anyway. I don’t like it either but problem is there is that much money at stake refs are dammed if they do and dammed if they don’t . The modern game is sh..t no wonder I hardly watch any of it. Much prefer watching the local amateur team .


I have to agree. I read something in the I newspaper a few days ago: the average time the ball has been in play in any of this seasons Premier league matches is 54 mins 35 secs  yes a whole 36 mins of the average match is 'dead time' the paper went on to list these times for a whole raft of clubs. I think the single biggest factor is 'contact' when any given player drops as if 'poleaxed' and proceeds to write about while clutching part of his anatomy. Pathetic. What would Norman Hunter, Chopper Harris, Norbert Styles say ?


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> If you're talking about the Morelos incident, I personally think it was the right call. Harsh perhaps but right. To use commentator/pundit parlance, Morelos gave the ref a decision to make. Given the context, the outcome was understandable.


I must admit I didn't actually watch the game but I caught up with it at 5am on YouTube the next morning and I thought it was fairly clear to all that it was actually Morelos who was fouled as he gir his foot behind the ball before the defenders poor attempt to get the ball actually made contact with Morelos. What they did with it after that was magic and should have been rewarded. The fact the decision went against my team doesn't make me wrong as I'm aware we profited from it in the away leg.


----------



## Chromatic (26 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I have to agree. I read something in the I newspaper a few days ago: the average time the ball has been in play in any of this seasons Premier league matches is 54 mins 35 secs  yes a whole 36 mins of the average match is 'dead time' the paper went on to list these times for a whole raft of clubs. I think the single biggest factor is 'contact' when any given player drops as if 'poleaxed' and proceeds to write about while clutching part of his anatomy. Pathetic. What would Norman Hunter, Chopper Harris, Norbert Styles say ?


I've got a brilliant idea to try to stop the ridiculous play acting by players. Here it is:
For any injury play is not stopped but must go on and trainers, or whatever they are called these days are allowed to come on to tend to the injured player during play and his team has to play on a man down for however long it takes him to recover from the mortal injury he is making out he has received. Also, and this is a brilliant part, any player while being treated is counted as being part of play so that he can be adjudged offside if he is in such a position and his team scores, or he can play an opposing player onside in the right circumstances.
What do you think?
Before you pick this post apart please bear in mind I am from Gloucester and therefore know little about football (but obviously am inherently expert in all matters rugby), also, I've a had a couple beers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> I've got a brilliant idea to try to stop the ridiculous play acting by players. Here it is:
> For any injury play is not stopped but must go on and trainers, or whatever they are called these days are allowed to come on to tend to the injured player during play and his team has to play on a man down for however long it takes him to recover from the mortal injury he is making out he has received. Also, and this is a brilliant part, any player while being treated is counted as being part of play so that he can be adjudged offside if he is in such a position and his team scores, or he can play an opposing player onside in the right circumstances.
> What do you think?
> Before you pick this post apart please bear in mind I am from Gloucester and therefore know little about football (but obviously am inherently expert in all things rugby), also, I've a had a couple beers.


So many problems it would be a nightmare. I can just see the medical staff treating an injured player when the ball lands among them and a couple of robust midfielders burst in, studs up and fight to win the ball.

On a serious note, no substitutions in the final ten minutes of a game. They are purely a delaying tactic 99% of the time and if a player has a genuine injury the team will just have to see the game out with ten men.


----------



## Chromatic (26 Feb 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> So many problems it would be a nightmare. I can just see the medical staff treating an injured player when the ball lands among them and a couple of robust midfielders burst in, studs up and fight to win the ball.
> 
> On a serious note, no substitutions in the final ten minutes of a game. They are purely a delaying tactic 99% of the time and if a player has a genuine injury the team will just have to see the game out with ten men.


 Then they should be sent off, isn't studs up a sending off offence?
I think you're just making excuses!🙂


----------



## Spartak (26 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> I've got a brilliant idea to try to stop the ridiculous play acting by players. Here it is:
> For any injury play is not stopped but must go on and trainers, or whatever they are called these days are allowed to come on to tend to the injured player during play and his team has to play on a man down for however long it takes him to recover from the mortal injury he is making out he has received. Also, and this is a brilliant part, any player while being treated is counted as being part of play so that he can be adjudged offside if he is in such a position and his team scores, or he can play an opposing player onside in the right circumstances.
> What do you think?
> Before you pick this post apart please bear in mind I am from Gloucester and therefore know little about football (but obviously am inherently expert in all matters rugby), also, I've a had a couple beers.



When a player goes down 'injured' then the referee should, as is the case in rugby stop the clock and only resume when play restarts..... Simple.


----------



## Chromatic (26 Feb 2022)

Spartak said:


> When a player goes down 'injured' then the referee should, as is the case in rugby stop the clock and only resume when play restarts..... Simple.


That wouldn't stop the play-acting though.


----------



## Seevio (27 Feb 2022)

Having just watched MOTD, I can see why Mr Lampard is a little upset.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2022)

Delighted to see Rovers back at their very best against QPR yesterday and especially pleased for Khadra who missed the penalty on Wednesday night, missed to great first half chances yesterday but kept plugging away to score the only goal of the game. he could so easily have hidden. Our nervousness in front of goal was clear as we should have been three up at half-time. This was a game we dominated throughout and especially in the second half when QPR hardly managed to get out of their half. Our front three pressed and harried the defenders at every opportunity and often took the ball off the defenders feet. Great afternoon with "Sweet Caroline" belted out by thousands at the end!. I know! I know!

If we can retain this form or close to it I think the play offs will happen. Automatic promotion? Well it can only be second but Bournemouth are four points ahead and have three games in hand. They come to our place for the last home game of the season. The shame of it is, I am trying to avoid being partisan here, Rovers are clearly one of the three top sides in the division but our recent dip in form has probably cost us second spot. QPR offered very little yesterday, Sheffield United in mid-week were no great shakes. There are many twists and turns yet. Luton are suddenly top six!!

Fulham next Saturday. Win this and a huge amount of confidence will be gained.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Feb 2022)

I rather like VAR. Anything that helps to stop wrong decisions being made is fine with me. 

It can be a frustratingly slow process at times though. 

Will also be interesting to see how the new limb position technology works out - recently trialled in the World Club Cup and due to be used in the World Cup finals.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I rather like VAR. Anything that helps to stop wrong decisions being made is fine with me.
> 
> It can be a frustratingly slow process at times though.
> 
> Will also be interesting to see how the new limb position technology works out - recently trialled in the World Club Cup and due to be used in the World Cup finals.



Think we saw the best and worst of it yesterday. Dasilva's stamp on Targett's ankle was missed, then he was rightly sent off after review; it was a clear handball by Rodri and should have been a penalty, it shouldn't have even needed a review!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Feb 2022)

Head coach Marcelo Bielsa has "parted company" with Leeds United


----------



## AndyRM (27 Feb 2022)

Not really a surprise. Only one style of play which has largely been figured out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Feb 2022)

Tough match this afternoon. 

Will we play the Big static number 9 up front or a more fluid threesome?


----------



## Scaleyback (27 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Think we saw the best and worst of it yesterday. Dasilva's stamp on Targett's ankle was missed, then he was rightly sent off after review; it was a clear handball by Rodri and should have been a penalty, it shouldn't have even needed a review!


I'm not sure about the " worst of it yesterdy " did you see the Man City defender and the contentious handball decision yesterday in the Everton match. The Ref didn't call it' As replays did show he was unsighted. VAR spent 'forever' looking at it and said ' no handball ' The defender looked to have played the ball with 9/10th's of his arm and maybe 1/10th of his short sleeve jersey. So reminiscent of Dawson's goal for West Ham against Leicester. VAR is turning what is essentially 'a simple game' into a forensic examination of lines, angles and what is an arm/hand and what isn't. For what benefit ? sure they catch the odd offside that due to cm's would have been missed by the officials. To what advantage ? we see less goals, we lose continuity of play, we get endless discussions re the rights and wrongs of VAR to the detriment of the actual football and the 'coup de grace' we still get errors. Bonkers  they are ruining the grand old game.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Feb 2022)

In more important football news CPD Y Rhyl 1879 yesterday beat Prestatyn Sports 4-0 to close the gap on the top two. Games in hand could see us win promotion in our first season as a "newly formed" club.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I'm not sure about the " worst of it yesterdy " did you see the Man City defender and the contentious handball decision yesterday in the Everton match. The Ref didn't call it' As replays did show he was unsighted. VAR spent 'forever' looking at it and said ' no handball ' The defender looked to have played the ball with 9/10th's of his arm and maybe 1/10th of his short sleeve jersey. So reminiscent of Dawson's goal for West Ham against Leicester. VAR is turning what is essentially 'a simple game' into a forensic examination of lines, angles and what is an arm/hand and what isn't. For what benefit ? sure they catch the odd offside that due to cm's would have been missed by the officials. To what advantage ? we see less goals, we lose continuity of play, we get endless discussions re the rights and wrongs of VAR to the detriment of the actual football and the 'coup de grace' we still get errors. Bonkers  they are ruining the grand old game.



Er, yes. That's why I mentioned it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Then they should be sent off, isn't studs up a sending off offence?
> I think you're just making excuses!🙂


Tell that to the doctor who has to be carted off to A&E after losing half his face while he was bending over an injured player. 

Unworkable idea.


----------



## Scaleyback (27 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Er, yes. That's why I mentioned it.


My apologies, I saw the reference to the stamp on Targett and I must have switched off then, a senior moment


----------



## AndyRM (27 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> My apologies, I saw the reference to the stamp on Targett and I must have switched off then, a senior moment



No need to apologise, I have plenty and I'm only 36


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Feb 2022)

A very important win for West Ham today against an in form Wolves. I must admit, I was not expecting that.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> did you see the Man City defender and the contentious handball decision yesterday in the Everton match. The Ref didn't call it



Apparently VAR did not rule on the handball as there was an offside in the build up, so it didn't matter either way. 

Full disclosure: I'm a city fan and VAR hater.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Feb 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Think we saw the best and worst of it yesterday. Dasilva's stamp on Targett's ankle was missed, then he was rightly sent off after review; it was a clear handball by Rodri and should have been a penalty, it shouldn't have even needed a review!



I don’t watch that much football nowadays, 35 years of supporting Swindon Town does that to you.

But I did watch the Everton v Man City highlights on MOTD last night and cannot even begin to imagine why a penalty for handball wasn’t given by VAR?

I can now see why football supporters don’t like VAR as Stevie Wonder must be manning the VAR Booth.

Edit: Just seen the explanation above about the offside. Fair enough.

Why aren’t the onfield ref and VAR official mic’d up as in Cricket and Rugby?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Feb 2022)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Why aren’t the onfield ref and VAR official mic’d up as in Cricket and Rugby?



This. 

I've previously heard it was because the foul language and abuse routinely directed at referees would bring the game into disrepute...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> This.
> 
> I've previously heard it was because the foul language and abuse routinely directed at referees would bring the game into disrepute...



Well that’s just ridiculous. If referees booked and sent players off for this, it would be non-existent within a few weeks. You'd only need a couple of games where teams get two or three players sent off for it and the Managers would stamp it out.


----------



## shep (27 Feb 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> A very important win for West Ham today against an in form Wolves. I must admit, I was not expecting that.


Nor me, a draw would have been a fair result I think.


----------



## Scaleyback (27 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Apparently VAR did not rule on the handball as there was an offside in the build up, so it didn't matter either way.
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm a city fan and VAR hater.


I think this is incorrect. If you google the Rodri no handball decision you will see the Premier League has reportedly said "there was not conclusive evidence that the ball struck the illegal area of Rodri's arm." Richarlison slightly offside in the build up was not a factor.
There was much discussion about this decision on last night's match of the day. They unanimously agreed it was handball ( even Micah Richards, a 'devout' Citizen.) No mention of offside being a factor.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think this is incorrect. If you google the Rodri no handball decision you will see the Premier League has reportedly said "there was not conclusive evidence that the ball struck the illegal area of Rodri's arm." Richarlison slightly offside in the build up was not a factor.
> There was much discussion about this decision on last night's match of the day. They unanimously agreed it was handball ( even Micah Richards, a 'devout' Citizen.) No mention of offside being a factor.



I, as another devout "Cityzen" agree it was handball and expected a penalty. Am only reporting what I was told as to the rationale.

Is there a link for that PL rationale? I don't think they often (ever??) give a post-hoc justification?

It all adds to my loathing of VAR. Just let the officials get on with it, and accept there will be mistakes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Feb 2022)

Cracking game - two excellant teams and difficult to choose between them.

Well done to LFC for winning the very long penalty shoot out.


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2022)

Good lord… All the outfield players scored, so it was down to the goalies. Kelleher scored, Kepa (subbed on for the pens after earlier heroics by Mendy) did not. 11-10. Four disallowed goals (Matip VAR after offside by Van Diik, Lukaku and two for Havertz all flagged offside). Phew.


----------



## Scaleyback (27 Feb 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I, as another devout "Cityzen" agree it was handball and expected a penalty. Am only reporting what I was told as to the rationale.
> 
> Is there a link for that PL rationale? I don't think they often (ever??) give a post-hoc justification?
> 
> It all adds to my loathing of VAR. Just let the officials get on with it, and accept there will be mistakes.


Google " why Rodri handball was not given"


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Google " why Rodri handball was not given"



Fair enough, I stand corrected. 

The results of the search show exactly why VAR should be ditched.


----------



## shep (27 Feb 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> A very important win for West Ham today against an in form Wolves. I must admit, I was not expecting that.


Nor did we, a draw would have been a fairer result but we had only 1 shot on target so what can you expect. 
Gutted really as I felt we may have had a chance today, Palace and Watford next so hopefully get back on track.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Feb 2022)

I don’t like change and watching the penalty shoot-out directly from behind the kicker REALLY F*****G annoyed me. 😡😡
Anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Feb 2022)

Great game, BTW.


----------



## R_nger (27 Feb 2022)

Dayvo said:


> I don’t like change and watching the penalty shoot-out directly from behind the kicker REALLY F*****G annoyed me. 😡😡
> Anyone else or is it just me?


I agree - you get no perspective, and couldn’t even see the ball on Reece James’ kick. I guess they spend the money on the technology so feel compelled to use it. 

Also, if you’ve ever been to Wembley for one of the big cup games… how irritating is the PA system ?!!!


----------



## yello (28 Feb 2022)

11-10, that's pretty darned impressive penalty taking.


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> 11-10, that's pretty darned impressive penalty taking.



Yes, but I have to wonder why neither of the keepers decided to 'stick' 
I think by staying on their feet and central some of these penalties might have been saved ?


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think he will keep a low profile and will not be at Wembley, let's see if I'm wrong ?



As predicted, no 'hide nor hair' of the Chelsea owner at Wembley. 
Doesn't have the balls to 'front up' in support of his mate Putin.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> As predicted, no 'hide nor hair' of the Chelsea owner at Wembley.
> Doesn't have the balls to 'front up' in support of his mate Putin.


Maybe he’s stuck in Russia?🤷‍♀️


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Feb 2022)

vickster said:


> Maybe he’s stuck in Russia?🤷‍♀️


Hope so 

Or maybe here: London address dubbed 'Red square'

Or hiding away here: £3bn Surrey estate


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Feb 2022)

Let's hear from the Chelsea supporters on here, are you happy to have Abramovich as your owner. Is the success of your club, in no small way attributed to Abramovich's dodgy billions really worth 'cuddling up' to this character ?

I am under no illusions that there are other less than reputable individuals/regimes also owning our football clubs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Feb 2022)

football sold out long time ago, most supporters won’t give a stuff if clubs winning . That’s what it looks like on the face of it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Let's hear from the Chelsea supporters on here, are you happy to have Abramovich as your owner. Is the success of your club, in no small way attributed to Abramovich's dodgy billions really worth 'cuddling up' to this character ?
> 
> I am under no illusions that there are other less than reputable individuals/regimes also owning our football clubs.



Chelsea fan here. 

Probably one for NACA so I'm not going into the politics of ownership suffice to say that if dirty money as you call it was stripped out of world SPORT then it would probably be much diminished financially. 

Start the thread over there and I am sure you will get plenty of 'robust' replies. 👍

I love 'my' club - owners come and go but the club goes on. 🙂


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea fan here.
> 
> I love 'my' club - owners come and go but the club goes on. 🙂



I am no supporter of Man Utd but their fans did protest at length against the ownership of the club. Whilst the Glaziers are still there they did respond by coming over and addressing the fans.
I haven't seen/read anything of significance from Chelsea or especially Chelsea fans calling for an end to Russian aggression.
Of all people they should be calling for an end to Russian aggression in Ukraine shouldn't they ?


*MOD NOTE:*
Any references to NCAP matters will not be accepted on CycleChat. 
If you want to discuss them, go way over there –––––––––––––––> NCAP


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Nor did we, a draw would have been a fairer result but we had only 1 shot on target so what can you expect.
> Gutted really as I felt we may have had a chance today, Palace and Watford next so hopefully get back on track.


Couldn't attend the game yesterday as i had a family event to go to.
The bits i managed to listen to on the radio in the first half sounded like West Ham had the better chances.
I think Wolves and us should finish in the top eight but unless Arsenal and Tottenham drop points from their games in hand i can't see neither of us getting a CL place.


----------



## matticus (28 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Let's hear from the Chelsea supporters on here, are you happy to have Abramovich as your owner. Is the success of your club, in no small way attributed to Abramovich's dodgy billions really worth 'cuddling up' to this character ?
> 
> I am under no illusions that there are other less than reputable individuals/regimes also owning our football clubs.


If we assume that Russian oligarchs should* be blockaded for now, has Abramovich done the right thing handing over the reigns? I don't know exactly how the club structure works there.
(Or is he just trying to keep his head down for a while, while his bank account keeps totting up?)

*and also assume that NACA is the place for discussing that assumption!


----------



## yello (28 Feb 2022)

It's one for NACA imho. Let's talk about VAR!


----------



## matticus (28 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> It's one for NACA imho. Let's talk about VAR!


OK; then does VAR show that Abram' is still pulling the strings? Who exactly now controls the club? Where is the FOOTBALL* club's money going/coming from.

*FOOTBALL is a sport - not news or politics. Unless VAR shows otherwise :P


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> It's one for NACA imho. Let's talk about VAR!




Okay.

VAR / offside / Lukaku / CFC vs LFC.

So, I took the Lukaku offside on the chin so to speak.

I am more than happy with the use of VAR. The problems arise when players/fans are not given the logic behind the decision.

Apparently Lukaku was offside due to the change in rules that allow a portion of the sleeved arm just below the shoulder as a legitimate area to control the ball.

The line was therefore started several cm further down the arm than I expected. It was thus offside by several millimetres according to some sources.

***

Aside 1 - the offside rule is a complete arse in many circumstances.

Aside 2 - shame that the same amount of scrutiny was not given to Kieta's high lunge at Chalobah that resulted in full studs contact on his inner thigh just below groin level. Even Carraghar said after the match that it was a straight red.

Apart from that it was possibly the best 0-0 that I have ever seen.

And apart from that the three results vs LFC this season (0-0, 2-2 and the 0-0 yesterday) means that we have massively closed the gap on the team that, on their day, are one of the very best attacking sides on the planet.

I love it when we play LFC or any other overtly attacking team - almost always results in a cracking game. We play well and they play well.

We still need to find a way to effectively deal with the 'low-block grind out 40 points a season for safety' teams though.

LFC and MCFC manage to do it although we seem to struggle - we were getting better until James/Chilwell were sidelined due to injury. Good to see James back yesterday.

Sorry that was a bit of a ramble. 😁


----------



## yello (28 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry that was a bit of a ramble. 😁


I like a good ramble


----------



## Chromatic (28 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Okay.
> 
> VAR / offside / Lukaku / CFC vs LFC.
> 
> ...


Your aside 1 leads me on to my second idea to improve football, do away with offside.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Your aside 1 leads me on to my second idea to improve football, do away with offside.


My idea would be to divide the pitch into 4 equal quarters and you can only be offside* in the 2 end (goal) quarters. 

* offside being based on current interpretation of the rule.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea fan here.
> 
> Probably one for NACA so I'm not going into the politics of ownership suffice to say that if dirty money as you call it was stripped out of world SPORT then it would probably be much diminished financially.
> 
> ...


I don't agree it's one for NACA as current situation aside I don't feel its a political matter. I wont go on a rant though.

Blackburn Rovers was purchased by Venkys 11/12 years ago and have been an unmitigated disaster. In the early years of their ownership I had a lot of involvement in campaigns to rid the club of their ownership though I was never a street protester.

Many fans have walked away or refuse to attend until Venkys leave. I've always believed if I allowed the owners to stop me going they would have "won." Like you I support my club regardless of the ownership. Owners and club are two separate entities. I'm not sure protesting against Abramovitch in relation to the Ukraine would make one jot of difference.

I was very surprised to read Abramovitch has loaned Chelsea £1.5 billion. Is this really true? It seems an astonishing amount of money as I imagine it's effectively to bankroll losses.


----------



## matticus (28 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I was very surprised to read Abramovitch has loaned Chelsea £1.5 billion. Is this really true? It seems an astonishing amount of money as I imagine it's effectively to bankroll losses.


Google says he's worth about 15billion USD. So even if he never gets a penny of his "investment" back, he is only slightly paupered on 10billion+.

I'm sure many of us have squandered money on our hobbies until we were left with smaller sums in the bank!


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I don't agree it's one for NACA as current situation aside I don't feel its a political matter. I wont go on a rant though.
> 
> Blackburn Rovers was purchased by Venkys 11/12 years ago and have been an unmitigated disaster. In the early years of their ownership I had a lot of involvement in campaigns to rid the club of their ownership though I was never a street protester.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, and have been aware of Blackburn Rovers disquiet with their owners for what seems forever. 

While I can sympathise with your views " I've always believed if I allowed the owners to stop me going they would have "won."

Surely if many fans have already "walked away" and a sizeable portion still attending feel as you do the answer is organisation
leading to mass stay aways for as long as it takes ? I doubt the Venkys can "win" if they are playing to sufficiently low crowds to make the whole
ownership "thing" financially unviable.
I don't know ? maybe the Venkys are pig headed enough to play week in, week out while losing revenue ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

Dayvo said:


> My idea would be to divide the pitch into 4 equal quarters and you can only be offside* in the 2 end (goal) quarters.
> 
> * offside being based on current interpretation of the rule.



We've had similar conversations here and your idea would be a step in the right direction. 

Would also like offside to be dependant on a gap between the defender and attacking player.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I don't agree it's one for NACA as current situation aside I don't feel its a political matter. I wont go on a rant though.
> 
> Blackburn Rovers was purchased by Venkys 11/12 years ago and have been an unmitigated disaster. In the early years of their ownership I had a lot of involvement in campaigns to rid the club of their ownership though I was never a street protester.
> 
> ...



Yes 1.5bn - I think the club was last valued at 2.6bn pre-covid.

1.5bn has been invested over almost 20 years - two thirds 2004-2010 and 1 third over the last 11 to 12 years.

Club has been profitable most years recently and self sufficient for some time now - it was one of, if not the first EPL club to be FFP compliant. It has one of the best commercial transfer models globally and has set a template that a fair few other clubs have copied or have tried to emulate.

The club has also made huge philanthropic contributions to many charities/projects etc.

Here is some data showing owner input for some EPL clubs since 2010 (all in £'s):

Man City 1.1bn

Chelsea 0.570bn

A. Villa 0.459bn

Everton 0.348bn

Brighton 0.325bn

Leicester 0.318bn

That's all I could find quickly and it shows that even clubs that are not first tier EPL have owners that inject huge amounts of money into their clubs.

Situation is similar across the major European leagues too.

Chelsea is by no means an outlier at the top table.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Your aside 1 leads me on to my second idea to improve football, do away with offside.


The game would turn into a longball one with no midfield play at all as forwards would hang round the opposing penalty area at both ends and defenders would have to stay with them. For all it's faults, the offside law makes the game flow and encourages skilful play and different tactical formations.

it ain't really broke, so don't try and fix it. As long as the law is applied consistently it isn't a problem, and with VAR what ever distance between defender and attacker is applied it always has to come down to the last mm judgement. Otherwise do away with the technology and go by what the officials perceive and that was hardly without it's complaints and controversies.


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## shep (28 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 633293


Did you go?


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2022)

shep said:


> Did you go?


No, as i stated to you in a previous post.


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Feb 2022)

> *MOD NOTE:*
> Any references to NCAP matters will not be accepted on CycleChat.
> If you want to discuss them, go way over there –––––––––––––––> NCAP



Can someone tell me what the above NCAP refers to please ?


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> *MOD NOTE:*
> Any references to NCAP matters will not be accepted on CycleChat.
> If you want to discuss them, go way over there –––––––––––––––> NCAP



Can someone tell me what the above NCAP refers to please ?

News, Current Affairs and Politics.


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> Can someone tell me what the above NCAP refers to please ?
> 
> News, Current Affairs and Politics.



Thanks 'Slick' I didn't have a 'scooby do'


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Mar 2022)

Which brings me to another question.
NCAP, I see there is a thread, but it's locked. ? What do you need to access that please ?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Which brings me to another question.
> NCAP, I see there is a thread, but it's locked. ? What do you need to access that please ?


News, current affairs and politics. Scroll to the very top of this page and there's a link.


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> News, current affairs and politics. Scroll to the very top of this page and there's a link.


Thanks Ian, never noticed that before.


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Which brings me to another question.
> *NCAP, I see there is a thread, but it's locked.* ? What do you need to access that please ?


its not locked, if you click on it, it will take you to the new place


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> its not locked, if you click on it, it will take you to the new place



No, it will not let me log in ? doesn't really matter, I was just 'poking around'


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> No, it will not let me log in ? doesn't really matter, I was just 'poking around'


you have to have separate password -


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> No, it will not let me log in ? doesn't really matter, I was just 'poking around'


https://naca.cyclechat.net/pages/howtoregister/


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Mar 2022)

Thanks jowwy & vickster for that.
I was a bit late to the party with the whole 'naca' thing.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2022)

*FA CUP Fifth Round week*

C'mon Boro, lets stick it to another Premier league club!

*#UTB*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2022)

Arsenal hit hard by Covid:

BBC News - Arsenal financial results: Gunners announce record £107.3m loss for 2020-21
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60562771


----------



## Dayvo (1 Mar 2022)

Bit of football trivia I found when casually surfing. 

Ryan Sessegnon: 

_On 27 May 2019, Sessegnon achieved the Guinness World Records title for 'Fastest time to hit both football goal posts and crossbar', doing so in just 7.75 seconds._

Interesting, but it makes you wonder how he didn’t score.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Bit of football trivia I found when casually surfing.
> 
> Ryan Sessegnon:
> 
> ...


And it makes you wonder who’s sitting at home/in the studio/office watching or recording these things! 🤪🥱


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> And it makes you wonder who’s sitting at home/in the studio/office watching or recording these things! 🤪🥱


the guy who gets paid to do so, i expect


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

I reckon there's a stat for just about everything. I must be the best in the world at something!

I love it when it's said that they're 'the first person/team/whatever since yesterday'


----------



## Chromatic (1 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> Can someone tell me what the above NCAP refers to please ?
> 
> News, Current Affairs and Politics.


Negativity, cant and polemic.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Bit of football trivia I found when casually surfing.
> 
> Ryan Sessegnon:
> 
> ...


In a match? or a set up challenge?


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> I love it when it's said that they're 'the first person/team/whatever since yesterday'


Indeed Fulham's Mitrovic hasn't broken the goal scoring record for the 2nd tier of English football, despite recent headlines, in fact he's miles off it.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> In a match? or a set up challenge?



https://www.guinnessworldrecords.co...-both-football-soccer-goal-posts-and-crossbar


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2022)

Well, Riley apologises to Everton for the handball cock-up. 

That should be 1 point added to Everton and 2 off of M. City.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, Riley apologises to Everton for the handball cock-up.
> 
> That should be 1 point added to Everton and 2 off of M. City.


why, he wasn't the ref or the VAR on the day?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> why, he wasn't the ref or the VAR on the day?



Riley is the Ref's Chief and was responding to the formal complaint from Everton re Tierney (Ref) & Kavanagh (VAR) making a monumental cock-up between them.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Riley is the Ref's Chief and was responding to the formal complaint from Everton re Tierney (Ref) & Kavanagh (VAR) making a monumental cock-up between them.


Cos it's never happened before? Like someone gets sent off and then it gets rescinded, but they don't hand the win and points to the wronged team afterwards.
No guarantee the penalty would have been scored anyhow. These things seem to even themselves out (other than no opponent would get a penalty awarded at Old Trafford  )


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Negativity, cant and polemic.


I had to Google that.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> I had to Google that.


New indy band innit?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Cos it's never happened before? Like someone gets sent off and then it gets rescinded, but they don't hand the win and points to the wronged team afterwards.
> No guarantee the penalty would have been scored anyhow. These things seem to even themselves out (other than no opponent would get a penalty awarded at Old Trafford  )



I think it's a good move by Riley, who is a pretty arrogant so and so, maybe he is finally getting the message that the Ref's association has a lot to answer for.

Wasn't there some analysis a while back that showed that 'evening out' was not supported by the stats and was just a trotted out cliche? Not a dig at you btw👍

Week after week we see really bad decisions and the Ref's simply closes ranks and says nothing.

Great match on Saturday but how did Kieta even stay on the pitch - let alone not even get a yellow? Same with Mane when LFC visited us earlier in the season.

Both appalling and unpunished tackles.

Ref's need a kick up the rump tbh.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> These things seem to even themselves out


They don't. Not really. It's just what people say. 

Sure, some decisions go for the a team and some don't but there's no celestial tally marking and evening up. I'm sure some Bridgewatertown fan will tell you they've had 17 VAR decisions go against them this season alone and only 1 for. Or something


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think it's a good move by Riley, who is a pretty arrogant so and so, maybe he is finally getting the message that the Ref's association has a lot to answer for.
> 
> Wasn't there some analysis a while back that showed that 'evening out' was not supported by the stats and was just a trotted out cliche? Not a dig at you btw👍
> 
> ...


because the match was sunday………your still so bitter about losing, you got your days mixed up.

lets be fair, both kieta and chalobah missed the ball and yes kieta’s leg/boot caught chalobah by accident, there was certainly no intent on kietas behalf to hurt or injure chalobah, they both had high feet towards the ball……..

but it was 3 days ago, the same as rhodris handball was 4 days ago, nothing is going to change, no matter how much moaning is done or refs apologise……


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> because the match was sunday………your still so bitter about losing, you got your days mixed up.
> 
> lets be fair, both kieta and chalobah missed the ball and yes kieta’s leg/boot caught chalobah by accident, there was certainly no intent on kietas behalf to hurt or injure chalobah, they both had high feet towards the ball……..
> 
> but it was 3 days ago, the same as rhodris handball was 4 days ago, nothing is going to change, no matter how much moaning is done or refs apologise……


 😁 Sorry about mixing the days up - to err is human and nothing to do with being bitter so stop being silly and let's keep it sensible. 

I was full of praise re LFC and CFC at the weekend - great match involving 2 fine teams. 

My point was that the standard of refereeing in the EPL is dreadful at times. 

General consent from pundits was that Kieta should've walked. Studs up, inner thigh just below the groin (needed stitches post match) and not even a yellow. Can't imagine you not feeling like I do if the situation was reversed. 

Remember the endless furore on 24 hour repeat re the Costa 'stamp' - took days for that to settle down, yet the aforementioned tackle was almost unmentioned.


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 😁 Sorry about mixing the days up - to err is human and nothing to do with being bitter so stop being silly and let's keep it sensible.
> 
> I was full of praise re LFC and CFC at the weekend - great match involving 2 fine teams.
> 
> ...


But chalobah studs were up aswell, its just he missed kieta on his follow through….i can see it both ways.

but whats the point, ive just learnt to accept it…i mean the refeering on the weekend, may lose us the title, but then city also got a dodgy peno at wolves too, so in essence they should have dropped a further 4pts, that would make us 2 behind with a game in hand, but alas it doesnt always ahppen that way and i cant change that……just have to accept it and move on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> But chalobah studs were up aswell, its just he missed kieta on his follow through….i can see it both ways.
> 
> but whats the point, ive just learnt to accept it…i mean the refeering on the weekend, may lose us the title, but then city also got a dodgy peno at wolves too, so in essence they should have dropped a further 4pts, that would make us 2 behind with a game in hand, but alas it doesnt always ahppen that way and i cant change that……just have to accept it and move on.



I agree re moving on but my point still stands that refereeing standards need a swift kick up the backside - too much at stake to keep getting decisions wrong. Maybe Riley is finally coming around!

If you don't agree then we'll have to agree to differ - no problem. 🙂

Best of luck to LFC re title hopes for the rest of the season. We are well and truly out of it so it remains for you to topple the mighty (light) blue machine. What a monster Pep has created!

We hope to be a lot closer next season once we work out how to deal with the low block 1 point will do teams! LFC & MUFC seem to manage it but we seem to make a meal of it. 😁


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I agree re moving on but my point still stands that refereeing standards need a swift kick up the backside - too much at stake to keep getting decisions wrong. Maybe Riley is finally coming around!
> 
> If you don't agree then we'll have to agree to differ - no problem. 🙂
> 
> ...


I agree with you in referee standards, they are shocking, but never held to account.

I think lukaku is a big issue for you, hes just not mobile enough for the football tuchel wants to play. He will score goals, but not enough and you dont have enough goals in the team to back him up either……


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2022)

Always makes me laugh when fans of English teams get upset about refereeing standards...


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Always makes me laugh when fans of English teams get upset about refereeing standards...


Can I ask why ?


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2022)

wow what a ball from Foden.Hard luck Peterborough.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Can I ask why ?



You can indeed.

I support a Scottish side, Kilmarnock, and the general standard of refereeing ranges from "wildly inconsistent" to "abject".


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> You can indeed.
> 
> I support a Scottish side, Kilmarnock, and the general standard of refereeing ranges from "wildly inconsistent" to "abject".


That's being very kind.


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2022)

Pompey have been wildly inconsistent and abject at times this season (sometimes simultaneously) but somewhat belatedly, they've hit a purple patch. After snatching a draw after being 3-0 down on Saturday, a win against Oxford tonight, 3-2, means five games unbeaten, four of them wins. The defeat in the previous match? 3-2 to Oxford!

In other news, Spurs still spursy.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Mar 2022)

Are Spurs a premier league team? At least man U put up a bit of a fight






*#UTB*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> I agree with you in referee standards, they are shocking, but never held to account.
> 
> I think lukaku is a big issue for you, hes just not mobile enough for the football tuchel wants to play. He will score goals, but not enough and you dont have enough goals in the team to back him up either……


 
RL is problematic for sure - he is so very static. We played more to his strengths early part of the season when we had two very fast wing backs (James and Chilwell) to service him; although to be fair they never had time to gel until injury struck the pair of them. 

Up front Havertz has some real potential, Werner seems to be a lost cause, Pulisic seems injury prone and Mount is 90% of the player he was last season. 

It's amazing how we are having a season that many teams can only dream of! 😁


----------



## jowwy (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> RL is problematic for sure - he is so very static. We played more to his strengths early part of the season when we had two very fast wing backs (James and Chilwell) to service him; although to be fair they never had time to gel until injury struck the pair of them.
> 
> Up front Havertz has some real potential, Werner seems to be a lost cause, Pulisic seems injury prone and Mount is 90% of the player he was last season.
> 
> *It's amazing how we are having a season that many teams can only dream of! *😁


really.....would that be because you have potentially two teams, when most can only just afford one??

what happens when roman sells up in the next few weeks??


----------



## jowwy (2 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Are Spurs a premier league team? *At least man U put up a bit of a fight*
> 
> View attachment 633498
> 
> *#UTB*


but still lost lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

Sky News - breaking:

RA to sell CFC with all net proceeds to go to victims of Ukraine war.


----------



## yello (2 Mar 2022)

...and not asking for repayment of loans he's made to the club, some £2bn (estimated)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

Statement by RA from CFC website:

https://www.chelseafc.com/en/news/2...uation, I have-,therefore,-taken the decision


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

Shearer being an absolute twat on the Beeb. 🙁


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Statement by RA from CFC website:
> 
> https://www.chelseafc.com/en/news/2022/03/02/statement-from-roman-abramovich#:~:text=situation, I have-,therefore,-taken the decision


Link not working now


----------



## jowwy (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Shearer being an absolute twat on the Beeb. 🙁


Rumour has it he wants 4 billion for chelsea…..he paid 300m, hes owed 1.5b…..as he says the net profit will go towards ukraine charity, will that be 3.7b or 2.2b after he gets his money back.

just because hes not asking chelsea to repay their loans, doesnt mean he wont take 1.5b from the sale to cover them.


----------



## Scaleyback (2 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Rumour has it he wants 4 billion for chelsea…..he paid 300m, hes owed 1.5b…..as he says the net profit will go towards ukraine charity, will that be 3.7b or 2.2b after he gets his money back.
> 
> just because hes not asking chelsea to repay their loans, doesnt mean he wont take 1.5b from the sale to cover them.



It's certainly good PR and let's face it RA needs some favourable press at this time as do many other wealthy Russians. 
I'm going to keep an open mind until we have proof all the proceeds from the sale have gone to victims of the war. I will not hold my breath.
Sorry to be so cynical but life has been a hard teacher.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Link not working now


Still working here.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Rumour has it he wants 4 billion for chelsea…..he paid 300m, hes owed 1.5b…..as he says the net profit will go towards ukraine charity, will that be 3.7b or 2.2b after he gets his money back.
> 
> just because hes not asking chelsea to repay their loans, doesnt mean he wont take 1.5b from the sale to cover them.





Scaleyback said:


> It's certainly good PR and let's face it RA needs some favourable press at this time as do many other wealthy Russians.
> I'm going to keep an open mind until we have proof all the proceeds from the sale have gone to victims of the war. I will not hold my breath.
> Sorry to be so cynical but life has been a hard teacher.


He has stated net proceeds - what do you guys think that means?


----------



## Scaleyback (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He has stated net proceeds - what do you guys think that means?


Net it means "after all costs and expenses are deducted " I'm now wrapping my cynicism coat even tighter around me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Net it means "after all costs and expenses are deducted " I'm now wrapping my cynicism coat even tighter around me.


He does not require the loan to be paid back so the business will not be sold with that liability.

Maybe he will put £1.5bn through petty cash before the sale is completed. 😁

Seriously though, do you really think that there is £1.5bn sitting in the company safe? Just waiting for RA to pop in one dark night and spirit it away in a carrier bag? 

Do you think a buyer will sign on the dotted line if the loan is not rescinded?


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2022)

Sam Matterface on ITV has had a couple of 'famous last words' moments. Said Liverpool hadn't done much for a while. 15 seconds later, Minamino scores. A few minutes later 'it's gone flat'. Took about 90 seconds for Minamino to get his second goal (absolute cracker, btw).


----------



## jowwy (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He does not require the loan to be paid back so the business will not be sold with that liability.
> 
> Maybe he will put £1.5bn through petty cash before the sale is completed. 😁
> 
> ...


If hes asking 4billion for a club that cost him 140m……then he could take the 1.5b from the sale and give the net left to charity


----------



## Seevio (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2022)

media outlets are posing the same question as i did yesterday


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> If hes asking 4billion for a club that cost him 140m……then he could take the 1.5b from the sale and give the net left to charity



Chelsea FC have an unusual company structure and effectively carry virtually no debt.

The debt is held in the Chelsea FC holding company Fordstam Ltd.

For some reason the media seem to be ignoring these very salient facts.

As an aside, this means that Chelsea FC pay very little debt interest.

Back to the main point; Chelsea FC is to be sold and RA has stated that he will not call any debt in - technically he could move the debt from Fordstam Ltd to Chelsea FC etc.

The fact that he has made this statement means it would, imo, preclude any such transfer being made as:

It would be a particularly dumb buyer or consortium that would accept this.

And, no doubt, the eyes of the world will be watching.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea FC have an unusual company structure and effectively carry virtually no debt.
> 
> The debt is held in the Chelsea FC holding company Fordstam Ltd.
> 
> ...


read the above post......chelsea wont be paying the debt and the new buyer wont be paying the debt. he will simply take the money from the sale, say 3 billion pounds, take what he is owed 1.5billion and then the "NET" will be put to the charity for the victims of the war......

That way he isn't out of pocket and unforseen debts are not put onto the club and scuppering the sale....he's a business man


----------



## Scaleyback (3 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Net it means "after all costs and expenses are deducted " I'm now wrapping my cynicism coat even tighter around me.


This excerpt from BBC Sport is exactly what I was referring to in my earlier post


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

There is no loan to Chelsea FC.

Chelsea FC has no debt. 

There will be no £1.5bn taken out of the sale price - how can it be?

My last word on the subject as, as usual, the less than well informed media has made its mind up on the matter. 

Let's see how it unscrolls...


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There is no loan to Chelsea FC.
> 
> Chelsea FC has no debt.
> 
> ...


he owns CHELSEA FC - therefore he owns whatever the club is sold for, therefore he can take whatever he wants out of the sale price for himself and the NET, which means what is left, will be given to charity......

there is a loan to chelsea fc, cause he said so in his statement or did you not read it properly. If the loan was to the other company you state, then there was no reason to mention it within his statement of his sale of CHELSEA FC


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2022)

The full statement - no mention of fordtsam ltd - only chelsea

https://www.chelseafc.com/en/news/2022/03/02/statement-from-roman-abramovich


----------



## Scaleyback (3 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There is no loan to Chelsea FC.
> 
> Chelsea FC has no debt.
> 
> ...



I don't read that latest BBC release as the media has "made up it's mind" That are questioning the meaning of the wording.

I am of the opinion that words are easy and PR is the 'name of the game' in all walks of life. RA actions need to be judged when the sale is done & dusted.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

@jowwy

Scroll down to position 1 which will explain the club/debt structure.

https://www.1sports1.com/ranked-premier-league-clubs-with-the-most-debts/3/

Pretty much what I said above. 

If you want to pay you can get Fordstam and Chelsea FC's a/c's from Companies House to corroborate.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @jowwy
> 
> Scroll down to position 1 which will explain the club/debt structure.
> 
> ...


i dont care what that states.....RA can still take 1.5b from the profit of sale for himself and give the NET to charity. otherwise he would say i will give all gross profits to charity

i already stated in my post that no debts would go onto chelseas books, that could therefore scupper a sale.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> i dont care what that states.....RA can still take 1.5b from the profit of sale for himself and give the NET to charity. otherwise he would say i will give all gross profits to charity
> 
> i already stated in my post that no debts would go onto chelseas books, that could therefore scupper a sale.



Okay - no point in discussing this any further with you.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Okay - no point in discussing this any further with you.


we are both agreeing there is no debt on chelsea FC...i have now said that on 3 separate posts, but it doesn't mean he wont take it from the GROSS profit of the sale


----------



## Rusty Nails (3 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I am of the opinion that words are easy and PR is the 'name of the game' in all walks of life. RA actions need to be judged when the sale is done & dusted.



^^^^^^^ Exactly. 

He has extremely well paid accountants and until it happens, and the money is in the hands of those looking after the welfare of victims of the Ukraine war.....overwhelmingly Ukrainians....._nobody_ knows and it is just more partisan football chatter.

I hope he does the right thing by Chelsea and Ukrainians.


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> ^^^^^^^ Exactly.
> 
> He has extremely well paid accountants and until it happens, and the money is in the hands of those looking after the welfare of victims of the Ukraine war.....overwhelmingly Ukrainians....._nobody_ knows and it is just more partisan football chatter.
> 
> I hope he does the right thing by Chelsea and Ukrainians.


i doubt he will....still hasnt made a statement condemning the war yet, what does that say about him


----------



## Rusty Nails (3 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> i doubt he will....still hasnt made a statement condemning the war yet, what does that say about him


He has to be careful what he says as say the wrong thing and a balcony might come loose on one of his houses.


----------



## Scaleyback (3 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> i doubt he will....still hasnt made a statement condemning the war yet, what does that say about him


I don't think anyone close to (or in his sphere of influence) has condemmed the war. Putin has them all 'running scared' and probably with good reason. Strange substances on their door handles maybe ?


----------



## Beebo (3 Mar 2022)

I don’t think he owns the actual pitch either because that is owed by a separate fan owned company call Chelsea Pitch owners.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Mar 2022)

A few days late so hopefully you’ll remember the connection.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Mar 2022)

moved post to NACA


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> A few days late so hopefully you’ll remember the connection.
> 
> View attachment 633640


Gotta love that German sense of humour!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Gotta love that German sense of humour!


This bloke is great.
Used to work at Wycombe Wanderers FC.

View: https://youtube.com/watch?v=48gV9W9UZHk&feature=share


----------



## Beebo (4 Mar 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60609847
Amanda Stavely thinks it’s unfair that Abramovich has to sell Chelsea for political reasons. 
She’s clearly worried that she’ll be forced to do the same if and when we fall out with the Saudi’s.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Mar 2022)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60609847
> Amanda Stavely thinks it’s unfair that Abramovich has to sell Chelsea for political reasons.
> She’s clearly worried that she’ll be forced to do the same if and when we fall out with the Saudi’s.


is she not quickly trying to get a refund on the last purchase so that they can buy Chelsea instead


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2022)

Pompey won again, 4-0 against Accrington despite going down to ten men at 1-0 up. Stanley must have skipped their milk…


----------



## jowwy (5 Mar 2022)

Liverpool get another 3pts………..


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Liverpool get another 3pts………..


A rather fortunate 3 points I thought.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2022)

At least it keeps the EPL vaguely interesting...

Killie won to keep us a point from the top of the Scottish championship, which after the disappointment of our last two games was very welcome.

Big result for Newcastle too - Brighton have always seemed to do well against them in the past. Howe has properly turned things around which has surprised a few of my pals who weren't sure about him.


----------



## jowwy (6 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> A rather fortunate 3 points I thought.


But still 3pts……..its not about performance at this stage of the season, its just about winning, by any means possible.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Mar 2022)

Going down 1-0 after a lot of Liverpool pressure and missing Declan Rice i feared for the worse but we rallied and on another day we could have got something out of the game. 
Fornals and Lanzini both had chances which they should have put away.
That Bowen injury didn't look good and with our bare bone i squad hope he's back soon.


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> But still 3pts……..its not about performance at this stage of the season, its just about winning, by any means possible.


Yes, I appreciate that with Man City's relentless charge toward the Premier league title Liverpool must keep winning. I do find, " by any means possible " a rather disturbing phrase.


----------



## jowwy (6 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Yes, I appreciate that with Man City's relentless charge toward the Premier league title Liverpool must keep winning. I do find, " by any means possible " a rather disturbing phrase.


Within the legal relms of the game, thats what i meant……a dirty 3pts is ok at this stage of the season

and i wouldnt say city are posting a relentless charge at the moment, they used to be 12pts clear….its now 3pts


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> A rather fortunate 3 points I thought.


We had a big prem game a few days ago and a massive CL game on on Tuesday so I was not surprised they took their foot off the gas.
Westaaaam could, maybe should have scored 2, maybe 3......but all we had to do was "enough".


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2022)

Utd Vs City..... anyone brave enough to predict the score ?


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2022)

City to win ( hopefully)


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> City to win ( hopefully)


Interesting ain't it?
I want Utd to win so we can close the gap.
TBH.....I think City have too much for them.


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting ain't it?
> I want Utd to win so we can close the gap.
> TBH.....I think City have too much for them.


I don’t like United and them losing is much better for Arsenal


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Yes, I appreciate that with Man City's relentless charge toward the Premier league title Liverpool must keep winning. I do find, " by any means possible " a rather disturbing phrase.


Up here that usually means penalty to Rangers in the 89th minute


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Up here that usually means penalty to Rangers in the 89th minute


----------



## yello (6 Mar 2022)

For fans of the beautiful game (regardless of allegiance) watching Man City when they're in this kind of flow/mood is just breathtaking.

Edit: referring to their taking Man Utd apart


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Mar 2022)

Yes, Man City and Liverpool are so in front of the rest (at this time) 
Chelsea may well fall away a bit more due to their changing situation ? We want to see a competitive Premier league don't we ?


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2022)

The Mighty Sutton are back in the automatic promotion places


----------



## Rusty Nails (6 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> The Mighty Sutton are back in the automatic promotion places



And it's looking good for Arsenal.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Mar 2022)

Oh my, that second half was imperious by City. Mahrez's second goal even had the temerity to give DeGea a slap in the face on its way to the back of the net. 
Maguire was a useless lump, again, and was reduced to wrestling or assaulting his opponents. Grealish for once looked like the cocky baller that he was at Villa. De Bruyne was outstanding, what a footballer. The blue moon is still rising. Arsenal for the Champions League. United for the alternates Thursday night meetings.


----------



## yello (7 Mar 2022)

I've seen enough of Maguire to know his strengths and weaknesses. Van Dijk, he's not. In the right team, he's solid. His natural home is nearer Burnley than anywhere remotely Pep ball.

It says enough that Leicester bought him to fit in/take over when they had the similarly skilled Huth and Morgan. His replacement was the more mobile, capable ball player Soyuncu. Leicester knew Maguire's limitations and the cash they got was more than recompense.


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2022)

during the manchester derby yesterday it was highlighted that man utd and city have both spent 1.2billion on transfers during the same period since the man city takeover........what a huge gulf in class between the two teams, with the same amount of spend


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Mar 2022)

There was certainly a "gulf in class" especially noticeable in the 2nd half. 
Interesting ? the overall impression is that Man City have great superiority in these local derbies
The statistics show otherwise. Looking at the last 10 times they have played each other (all competitions)
we see Man City have won 5, lost 4 and 1 drawn.






In fact if you look at the last 20 times they have played, very little changes. Man City won 9, lost 8 and 3 drawn.

Of course Man Utd are 'raising their game' against City and a comparision of results (not including the Manchester derby) shows
a huge advantage to Man City.


----------



## matticus (7 Mar 2022)

It would be a duller sport if budgets ( or form) was a guaranteed predictor of results!


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> There was certainly a "gulf in class" especially noticeable in the 2nd half.
> Interesting ? the overall impression is that Man City have great superiority in these local derbies
> The statistics show otherwise. Looking at the last 10 times they have played each other (all competitions)
> we see Man City have won 5, lost 4 and 1 drawn.
> ...


derby results dont bring trophies......look what the teams have won over the same period, with the same amount of spend. Thats the gulf in class we are talking about here

if city win the league this year, thats 4 out the last 5 yrs and it could be with these points totals

100, 98, 86, 99 ( if they stay unbeaten ) its unheard of these points totals.........


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> derby results dont bring trophies......look what the teams have won over the same period, with the same amount of spend. Thats the gulf in class we are talking about here
> 
> if city win the league this year, thats 4 out the last 5 yrs and it could be with these points totals
> 
> 100, 98, 86, 99 ( if they stay unbeaten ) its unheard of these points totals.........


Man U were always going one way after arguably the greatest manager of all time in the English leagues retired. Will never be seen again. Liverpool were the same meandered for a bit. Every dog has its day, I’m sure they will be back. However I do find it somewhat boring the EPL now. Football in general. Games ruined by the amount of money getting poured in.


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Man U were always going one way after arguably the greatest manager of all time in the English leagues retired. Will never be seen again. Liverpool were the same meandered for a bit. Every dog has its day, I’m sure they will be back. However I do find it somewhat boring the EPL now. Football in general. Games ruined by the amount of money getting poured in.


I watch it for a purely football point of view….what they earn is none of my business. Same as boxers, mma fighters, film stars etc etc etc


----------



## yello (7 Mar 2022)

Tbh, it didn't seem to me that the game had been ruined as I watched Man City's ludicrously expensive side play that 2nd half against Man Utd. Arguably one-sided but an exhibition nonetheless.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Mar 2022)

Still not won the Champions League though after spending all that money which is the aim !


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Still not won the Champions League though after spending all that money which is the aim !


Not easy to win the champions league though……..no matter how much money you throw at it. Just look at PSG


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Not easy to win the champions league though……..no matter how much money you throw at it. Just look at PSG


However they will always be measured by that until they do ! Wonder how long Pep will hang around ?


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> However they will always be measured by that until they do ! Wonder how long Pep will hang around ?


So you think city are only being measured by champions league wins……by who???
dont you think 7 or 8 premier league titles aint enough of a measurement???


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Games ruined by the amount of money getting poured in.


I remember people saying that in the sixties when the maximum wage was abolished.


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I remember people saying that in the sixties when the maximum wage was abolished.


They say it regularly, but they still watch it……..


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2022)

Juventus want Paul Pogba Fray Bentos want the rest of them.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, used to see that a lot back in the day with non league footy. Sutton United, Tooting & Mitcham, Carshalton Athletic, Corinthian Casuals all did that whilst I was at a game



Happened in a Leicester Tigers game once. (Premiership Rugby)

We were using the Leicester City stadium (I think it was the Walkers Stadium at that point) for the last couple of games in the season due to redevelopment of Welford Road. Leicester were already guaranteed top space in the league, playing Bristol, who were already guaranteed relegation. Bristol didn't really turn up, and at the end of the first game most of the Tigers fans at the full end who had watched 4 or 5 tries scored under their nose, realised that the other end was virtually empty and they didn't want to spend 40 minutes watching most of the play and all of the excitement from the wrong end of the pitch.

The Leicester City stewards first tried to stop the flow initially, but then decided that it wasn't worth the bother, and there wouldn't be any trouble anyway, so gave up and let them past. The fans were rewarded with another 4-5 tries under their noses.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2022)

I enjoyed the lpool vs Milan game. As expected it was not a walk over.
I won't bother watching City tonight as they are already 5 nil up from the 1st leg.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Mar 2022)

As someone mentioned further back money can’t always buy success , PSG a case in point !! Meltdown ! What a game !


----------



## Dayvo (9 Mar 2022)

Strange score at the Etihad.

City won 0-5 at Sporting Lisbon but tonight’s game in Manchester ended 0-0.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> As someone mentioned further back money can’t always buy success , PSG a case in point !! Meltdown ! What a game !


That was me…….all the money they have and players. People saying city, chelsea, and even newcastle now are guaranteed success due to thier riches. Well PSG prove thats not always the case.

and if UTD think pochettino is the answer, may want to look at what ahppened last night, cause with the players he has at hand, he still couldnt get them past the last 16 in the CL


----------



## yello (10 Mar 2022)

PSG have a mega attack but need to give the cheque book to the defensive coach.


----------



## Chromatic (10 Mar 2022)

I just noticed last nights results in the Highland League up in Scotland, not a good night for the home teams.
0-6
0-8
0-4
0-6
0-1
Remarkable.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

Chelsea FC has been asset seized by the UK and the sale has been stopped


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> PSG have a mega attack but need to give the cheque book to the defensive coach.



From what I understand, the owners and director of football have total control over the signings which is why they look like a 10 year olds fantasy football team. There is no leadership on the park and the manager is almost an irrelevance as they have to fit players in regardless of whatever system they might have in mind.


----------



## PaulB (10 Mar 2022)

This is surely the end of Chelsea as we know them? If only them damn oiligarchs at Manchester City could be tied to the Ivans somehow.....


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> This is surely the end of Chelsea as we know them? If only them damn oiligarchs at Manchester City could be tied to the Ivans somehow.....



Loving oiligarchs, properly tickled me that!


----------



## matticus (10 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> oiligarchs


Sounds a bit political, we don't what THAT sort of thing here


----------



## Dayvo (10 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> This is surely the end of Chelsea as we know them? If only them damn oiligarchs at Manchester City could be tied to the Ivans somehow.....


Why aren’t the owners of, for example, Liverpool and Man U, referred to as oligarchs?


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Why aren’t the owners of, for example, Liverpool and Man U, referred to as oligarchs?


the meaning of oligarch - i dont think the owners of liverpool/utd have politcial influence in america......in both it states political powers


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> the meaning of oligarch - i dont think the owners of liverpool/utd have politcial influence in america......in both it states political powers
> 
> View attachment 634649
> 
> ...



Er, they do.


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Er, they do.


eg.
https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...verpool-director-backed-donald-trump-19329308

Glazers are Republican party supporters


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> eg.
> https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...verpool-director-backed-donald-trump-19329308
> 
> Glazers are Republican party supporters


maybe you need to read that article in full......i'll just copy this bit at the end. This guy is not in the livepool management structure and is a minor, let me repeat that MINOR, shareholder in FSG

the rest was small donations from various directors to which JW Henry, the principal owner of Liverpool FC did not donate.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Er, they do.


prove that the owners of liverpool have political power in the US?? and if you can, i will agree with you


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> prove that the owners of liverpool have political power in the US?? and if you can, i will agree with you



They've made donations to political parties, it's not a secret, and with money comes influence, or at least consideration.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> They've made donations to political parties, it's not a secret, and with money comes influence, or at least consideration.


Come on, one of the donations was $780...........the guy making the huge donations has nothing to do with liverpool, he's a minor fsg shareholder thats it.

Doesnt mean they have political power, unlike the hugely sanctioned billionaire russian oligarchs


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Mar 2022)

Unless Abramovich gives Chelsea away they're stuffed. Can't sell any match tickets or charge money at the gate, can't sell merchandise, can't buy or sell players.


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2022)

He could just come out in support of Ukraine and categorically denounce Putin's actions...


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Unless Abramovich gives Chelsea away they're stuffed. Can't sell any match tickets or charge money at the gate, can't sell merchandise, can't buy or sell players.


and he can't give chelsea away either - its been seized, so no longer his


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Come on, one of the donations was $780...........the guy making the huge donations has nothing to do with liverpool, he's a minor fsg shareholder thats it.
> 
> Doesnt mean they have political power, unlike the hugely sanctioned billionaire russian oligarchs



I'm not sure how you can say someone who is a shareholder in FSG has nothing to do with Liverpool...

Anyway, here's an article about the various political allegiances that US investors have in English football, it's a couple of years old but you get the idea:

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...election-winner-american-owners-b1563956.html


----------



## Beebo (10 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Unless Abramovich gives Chelsea away they're stuffed. Can't sell any match tickets or charge money at the gate, can't sell merchandise, can't buy or sell players.


So many questions that need answers. 
Can they let fans in for free? Can they sell food and drink? Or a match program? 
Are they allowed to book travel for away matches? Will any sponsors still pay?
What happens to debentures?

It’s so complicated. But if you get in bed with an Oligarch you run this sort of risk.


----------



## Chislenko (10 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Unless Abramovich gives Chelsea away they're stuffed. Can't sell any match tickets or charge money at the gate, can't sell merchandise, can't buy or sell players.



I'm just glad he never bought CPD Y Rhyl, think of the sh-t we would be in now!!


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure how you can say someone who is a shareholder in FSG has nothing to do with Liverpool...
> 
> Anyway, here's an article about the various political allegiances that US investors have in English football, it's a couple of years old but you get the idea:
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...election-winner-american-owners-b1563956.html


Again, nothing in there to say any of them have political power…………if i donate to labour, would that mean i have political power, not in the slightest.

more straw clutching.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure how you can say someone who is a shareholder *in FSG has nothing to do with Liverpool...*
> 
> Anyway, here's an article about the various political allegiances that US investors have in English football, it's a couple of years old but you get the idea:
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...election-winner-american-owners-b1563956.html


Probably cause that what it said in the article vickster posted……it stated, he has nothing to do with the managerial structure of liverpool. Also fsg invest in many different companies, his investment maybe going towards those other brands and not towards liverpool.

but i doubt the guy who donated $780 has much political power.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

Anyway im out……..politics section is that way ⬆️


----------



## Scaleyback (10 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> He could just come out in support of Ukraine and categorically denounce Putin's actions...



He would end up with a noxious substance on his knob ! . . door knob that is.


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> He would end up with a noxious substance on his knob ! . . door knob that is.


that's his look out...or he deals with the sanctions 

I wonder if it was him sneaking around Farnborough airport on his private jet 

Apparently not https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60671843


----------



## PaulB (10 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> eg.
> https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...verpool-director-backed-donald-trump-19329308
> 
> Glazers are Republican party supporters


Glazers have no connection with Liverpool. They're from the Great Satans.


----------



## PaulB (10 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Why aren’t the owners of, for example, Liverpool and Man U, referred to as oligarchs?


Yeah, but my specific term was oiligarchs in relation to the Emptihad.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Probably cause that what it said in the article vickster posted……it stated, he has nothing to do with the managerial structure of liverpool. Also fsg invest in many different companies, his investment maybe going towards those other brands and not towards liverpool.
> 
> but i doubt the guy who donated $780 has much political power.



Werner donated a bit more than $780, though that was one of his contributions...

As for Klarman, he might not be directly involved in the management of Liverpool, but he has a stake in FSG, who own the club, and is therefor involved.

If you don't think that billionaire owners of sports clubs donating to political parties affords them a level of influence with those parties, that's entirely up to you, but I think you're wrong.


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> Glazers have no connection with Liverpool. They're from the Great Satans.


Never said they were. Both Liverpool and Man U were mentioned in post #24,763


----------



## PaulB (10 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Never said they were. Both Liverpool and Man U were mentioned in post #24,763


But that was a posting from the Echo so I wanted to make it clear those clowns are not associated with Liverpool as it looked to the casual observer they might be.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Mar 2022)

1-0 defeat away to a very good Seville team,i'll take that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> Glazers have no connection with Liverpool. They're from the Great Satans.


Steady!


----------



## Slick (10 Mar 2022)

Forget PSG or Real, its all happening at Ibrox tonight. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Strange score at the Etihad.
> 
> City won 0-5 at Sporting Lisbon but tonight’s game in Manchester ended 0-0.



I was there last night. 

Basically a truce. City didn't want any injuries, sporting didn't want a humiliation. 

Everyone happy, most exciting moment for city fans was Scott Carson's appearance.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> i dont think the owners of liverpool/utd have politcial influence in america.



Lol.

https://lmgtfy.app/?q=john+Henry+Liverpool+political+donations


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> Forget PSG or Real, its all happening at Ibrox tonight. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Yes The Rangers are playing actually some nice football


----------



## Slick (10 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yes The Rangers are playing actually some nice football


Again.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lol.
> 
> https://lmgtfy.app/?q=john+Henry+Liverpool+political+donations


As stated already, just cause someone donates money, it doesnt give them political power…….

ive donated to labour, i had zero political powers given.


----------



## shep (10 Mar 2022)

Wolves 4 Watford 0, what a result for us!

Looks like the bollocking Bruno dished out following the woeful display against Palace last time out has had an affect.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> As stated already, just cause someone donates money, it doesnt give them political power…….
> 
> ive donated to labour, i had zero political powers given.



I've donated to the Green Party, amongst others, and I didn't get any political powers.

But then I'm not a billionaire.

Get a clue man, seriously.


----------



## Chislenko (11 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I've donated to the Green Party, amongst others, and I didn't get any political powers.
> 
> But then I'm not a billionaire.
> 
> Get a clue man, seriously.



Similarly I have donated to Cymuned, Cymdeithas yr Iaith and Dogs Trust but nobody takes any notice of me.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

There you go, plenty of proof that donations dont mean political power. We are getting there, but as i stated before naca is ⬆️ way


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2022)

I was thinking about Chelsea and the situation should the club reach the Cup Final. A half empty Wembley as Chelsea are not allowed to sell tickets or, more likely IMO, a workaround is found with Chelsea fans buying direct from the FA. That could be chaotic.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Unless Abramovich gives Chelsea away they're stuffed. Can't sell any match tickets or charge money at the gate, can't sell merchandise, can't buy or sell players.


I've read on the BBC the wage bill is £28m a week.  One has to wonder how that will be funded with a rapidly declining income.

I did like Tuchel's remark "The message of peace can never be wrong." A great choice of words from a man placed in a very difficult position through no fault of his own. Applause.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> as i stated before naca is ⬆️ way



Good point. Why were you making posts about politics on here? Best report yourself pronto.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Good point. Why were you making posts about politics on here? Best report yourself pronto.


I made comments about a football club, others turned it political…….i just replied to those comments.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Mar 2022)

[/QUOTE]


jowwy said:


> others turned it political…….i just replied to those comments.



Lol. Genuinely unsure if you're joking here or not!

Either way, have a lovely day complaining about other people doing exactly what you have.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lol. Genuinely unsure if you're joking here or not!
> 
> Either way, have a lovely day complaining about other people doing exactly what you have.


[/QUOTE]
oh the irony....3 posts from you, complaining about me, go figure


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Mar 2022)

Handbags... 

... loving the way a virtual football thread mimics the real game!

😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## yello (11 Mar 2022)

Leicester manage another clean sheet. Steady on now guys, it might be habit forming! Arsenal on Sunday, I suspect the run will come to an end.

An entertaining game last night, both sides playing some good football. Rennes will consider themselves unlucky to have been beaten, the 2nd goal being a comfort for Leicester to take to the return leg. It's not going to be an easy game as Rennes will be up for it.

Leicester have been starting to get it together at last. The defence is actually starting to look settled... just as Fofana comes back!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> There you go, plenty of proof that donations dont mean political power. We are getting there, but as i stated before naca is ⬆️ way



Do you really not get the difference between billionaires and random cyclists on a forum? 

Whatever. It's cute that you've taken me off ignore, again. Bisous!

Ayrshire Derby tonight, and we're on the Beeb! Usually we play absolutely terribly when televised. I hope we change that this evening.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> *Do you really not get the difference between billionaires* and random cyclists on a forum?
> 
> Whatever. It's cute that you've taken me off ignore, again. Bisous!
> 
> Ayrshire Derby tonight, and we're on the Beeb! Usually we play absolutely terribly when televised. I hope we change that this evening.


not all FSG shareowners are billionaires with access to the white house ( i actually doubt any of them do, just cause they make a donation).........but maybe you think they do, if so, all power to you.

Maybe you can list the ones with access, so we can ask them if it's true, rather than just posting random unverifiable comments on a random cyclists forum.

as for the ignore, i never had on there in the first place, i'm really not that childish. i also like how the same person keeps liking your comments as if arsenal and stan kronke dont make donations themselves.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

anyway back to the football.......liverpool have a chance again tmrw to close the gap to 3pts, its becoming another good battle between the top 2


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Handbags...
> 
> ... loving the way a virtual football thread mimics the real game!
> 
> 😁😁😁😁😁



This raises the possibility that all posts on here should be in the format of football chants.

So rather than "like" your post I should respond with

Super, super spoke
Super, super spoke
Super, super spoke
Super spokey-dokey

It would force us to be nice to one another, as all of the noncomlimentary chants I know of would get you instantly moderated...


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2022)

https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/spor...-asked-to-take-in-chelsea-fans-20220311218341


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> not all FSG shareowners are billionaires with access to the white house ( i actually doubt any of them do, just cause they make a donation).........but maybe you think they do, if so, all power to you.
> 
> Maybe you can list the ones with access, so we can ask them if it's true, rather than just posting random unverifiable comments on a random cyclists forum.
> 
> as for the ignore, i never had on there in the first place, i'm really not that childish. i also like how the same person keeps liking your comments as if arsenal and stan kronke dont make donations themselves.



John Henry has obvious political influence. I've no real problem with that at all, it's just the truth.

Fair enough on the ignore thing, but why say you did if you didn't?

And yes, Kroenke has political influence too. Well done for noticing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> anyway back to the football.......liverpool have a chance again tmrw to close the gap to 3pts, its becoming another good battle between the top 2


Tasty down at the bottom too. Everton could be bottom three this weekend. Lampard, he shoots he scores lol.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> John Henry has obvious political influence. I've no real problem with that at all, it's just the truth.
> 
> Fair enough on the ignore thing, but why say you did if you didn't?
> 
> And yes, Kroenke has political influence too. Well done for noticing.


Again, your making comments you cant prove. Just stop doing it


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Tasty down at the bottom too. Everton could be bottom three this weekend. Lampard, he shoots he scores lol.


That would be sweet…….


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I'm just glad he never bought CPD Y Rhyl, think of the sh-t we would be in now!!


Yebbut those Yankee showbiz types have bought Wrexham!

It will end in tears.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Tasty down at the bottom too. Everton could be bottom three this weekend. Lampard, he shoots he scores lol.


Lampard’s going to join the same group of crap managers as Allardyce, Hodgson, Bruce, Pardew, Warnock, Solkjær, Hughes, Pulis, McCarthy, Moyes, Megson etc. if he doesn’t quit soon! 🤔

😉


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Again, your making comments you cant prove. Just stop doing it





jowwy said:


> but as i stated before naca is ⬆️ way


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2022)

Best reply to you mate with that……hes the one making political comments. @roubaixtuesday


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Again, your making comments you cant prove. Just stop doing it



Stop doing what? Pointing out that wealthy people have political influence, regardless of which football team they happen to own?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Best reply to you mate with that……*hes the one making political comments.* @roubaixtuesday



🎵 
It's never your fault
It's never your fault
Always the victim
It's never your fault
🎵


----------



## Chislenko (11 Mar 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Yebbut those Yankee showbiz types have bought Wrexham!
> 
> It will end in tears.



One of them is Canadian Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> One of them is Canadian Rusty!


Even worse. Probably French Canadian.


----------



## Chislenko (11 Mar 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Even worse. Probably French Canadian.



Probably not a French Canadian as he is from Vancouver, the majority of the French are on the East side.


----------



## Slick (11 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Do you really not get the difference between billionaires and random cyclists on a forum?
> 
> Whatever. It's cute that you've taken me off ignore, again. Bisous!
> 
> Ayrshire Derby tonight, and we're on the Beeb! Usually we play absolutely terribly when televised. I hope we change that this evening.


Its all happening at Somerset Park.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> Its all happening at Somerset Park.


If ever there was a game of two halves, that was it. Totally dominated the first, fell apart in the second.

Funny old game...


----------



## Slick (11 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> If ever there was a game of two halves, that was it. Totally dominated the first, fell apart in the second.
> 
> Funny old game...


Yip, it sometimes happens against 10 men but top of the league can't be bad.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> Yip, it sometimes happens against 10 men but top of the league can't be bad.



I'm not complaining at all, and I'm hoping Thistle can do us a favour this afternoon.


----------



## Slick (12 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not complaining at all, and I'm hoping Thistle can do us a favour this afternoon.


I didn't think you were as it was a cracking first half that had a bit of everything. Got bogged down a bit second half but seemed understandable to me. Tough game but another good advert for the league although I was looking for a bit more from Lafferty.


----------



## Slick (12 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not complaining at all, and I'm hoping Thistle can do us a favour this afternoon.


Caley surly?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> I didn't think you were as it was a cracking first half that had a bit of everything. Got bogged down a bit second half but seemed understandable to me. Tough game but another good advert for the league although I was looking for a bit more from Lafferty.



I'm actually glad that we didn't need to rely on Lafferty. He's obviously class, but we have done that before and it doesn't end well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2022)

Well, after a tumultuous week we are at Newcastle tomorrow and I hope we wipe the smugness off of Shearer's sanctimonious and hypocritical face following his attack on CFC's club statement last week. 

Excellent article in The Guardian yesterday exposing the hypocrisy of his passion for NUFC and their new owners vs his anti-CFC statement. 

Best stop there as I will veer into 'the other place' territory if I start wittering on about the UK supplying arms to Saudi Arabia and their subsequent use in the Yemen conflict. 

@Moderators - no problem if you remove the last para' if you feel that it is not appropriate.


----------



## yello (12 Mar 2022)

Is there (still?) a problem between Mane and Salah?


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Mar 2022)

Think I'll take a draw against the Hotspurs later. No need to be greedy (all things considered)


----------



## Slick (12 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm actually glad that we didn't need to rely on Lafferty. He's obviously class, but we have done that before and it doesn't end well.


Well that was a good day for Killie without kicking a ball. I liked the story about Robbie Muirhead in the away end last night before hitting the winner against the Jags this afternoon. Also 5 of your last 7 games on Friday night football which could change things again but you must be confident now of seeing off Arbroath especially given their performance today. I reckon that takes care of my Friday nights gor a while.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Think I'll take a draw against the Hotspurs later. No need to be greedy (all things considered)


You should be okay for three points I reckon, Spurs have a proven track record of raising their game to beat the really good teams, and then rolling over to be bummed by minnows and also-rans.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Mar 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> You should be okay for three points I reckon, Spurs have a proven track record of raising their game to beat the really good teams, and then rolling over to be bummed by minnows and also-rans.


Yes, although when you face the best striker of all time, it often goes pear-shaped. Ronaldo played ok too.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes, although when you face the best striker of all time, it often goes pear-shaped. Ronaldo played ok too.


See, I told you you'd be fine! Spuds only really turn it on against Livarpool and City.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Mar 2022)

I don't have much interest in any sports, but today I went to see the mighty Macclesfield Town play. They won 4-0 and as a result have become the champions of that league. The standard of play was pretty good in my eyes (two of the goals were crackers) and the whole vibe was positive, including the pitch invasion at the end, (which was largely youngsters). Crowd was 4612, which for that level is staggering. Really enjoyed the afternoon. 
I suppose what I'm saying is, your local teams have much to offer.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Mar 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I don't have much interest in any sports, but today I went to see the mighty Macclesfield Town play. They won 4-0 and as a result have become the champions of that league. The standard of play was pretty good in my eyes (two of the goals were crackers) and the whole vibe was positive, including the pitch invasion at the end, (which was largely youngsters). Crowd was 4612, which for that level is staggering. Really enjoyed the afternoon.
> I suppose what I'm saying is, your local teams have much to offer.



Totally agree TEC, CPD Y Rhyl 1879 have today enhanced their chances of promotion without playing a league game. The team at the top of the league only drew today so although we are now six points behind we now have four games in hand.

We are still involved in that many cup competitions I am losing track of which one we are playing in one week to the next.

We won today in The Cookson Cup to progress to whatever round is next!!


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2022)

Why oh why do Managers insist goalkeepers should play an important role.Like accepting back passes and expecting to dribble out of trouble.Because most are crap at it ,this week the Watford stopper had a mare,today it was the West Brom stopper,crap.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Mar 2022)

Watching MOTD last night after Ronaldo's, I must say master performance, I wondered why he didn't appear to give his thoughts during the programs post match interviews. Something tells me it's a 'I only speak to those who pay me' contract thing.🤔


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, after a tumultuous week we are at Newcastle tomorrow and I hope we wipe the smugness off of Shearer's sanctimonious and hypocritical face following his attack on CFC's club statement last week.
> 
> Excellent article in The Guardian yesterday exposing the hypocrisy of his passion for NUFC and their new owners vs his anti-CFC statement.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link please as I can't find the article in the Guardian.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> Leicester manage another clean sheet. Steady on now guys, it might be habit forming! Arsenal on Sunday, I suspect the run will come to an end.
> 
> An entertaining game last night, both sides playing some good football. Rennes will consider themselves unlucky to have been beaten, the 2nd goal being a comfort for Leicester to take to the return leg. It's not going to be an easy game as Rennes will be up for it.
> 
> Leicester have been starting to get it together at last. The defence is actually starting to look settled... just as Fofana comes back!



Us Foxes fans have to be happy with 3 wins and 3 clean sheets in the last 3 games. However, when the ' dust has settled ' results are all that are remembered ? Performances against Leeds and to a slightly lesser extent Rennes were fortunate or even . . . lucky ? So, results against Rennes, Leeds, Burnley and Randers (Denmark) 4 wins, have put a rosy glow on things but I also fear the worst when we meet a 'good' team. I fear Arsenal are that 'good team' Here's hoping I am wrong.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Do you have a link please as I can't find the article in the Guardian.


Here you go:
https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...in-yemen-just-a-little?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Totally agree TEC, CPD Y Rhyl 1879 have today enhanced their chances of promotion without playing a league game. The team at the top of the league only drew today so although we are now six points behind we now have four games in hand.
> 
> We are still involved in that many cup competitions I am losing track of which one we are playing in one week to the next.
> 
> We won today in The Cookson Cup to progress to whatever round is next!!


Sounds like they're doing well, fingers crossed for you.

It was the standard of play yesterday which surprised me, there was no hopeful hoofing of the ball, but a lot of playing out from the back. I think the pitch is a huge factor (it's artificial) and looks very smooth. 
Earlier this season I went to see Man United play West Ham and, to be honest, I preferred yesterday's experience.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Mar 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Sounds like they're doing well, fingers crossed for you.
> 
> It was the standard of play yesterday which surprised me, there was no hopeful hoofing of the ball, but a lot of playing out from the back. I think the pitch is a huge factor (it's artificial) and looks very smooth.
> Earlier this season I went to see Man United play West Ham and, to be honest, I preferred yesterday's experience.



Perhaps the standard of play is "The Robbie Savage effect" I think I am right in thinking he has something to do with Macc Town but could be wrong on that.

To be honest TEC it is just so nice on this football thread to discuss teams other than those who play in red and in the Premier League.

I have never followed a "big club" so most of this thread passes me by.

One of the finest moments at Moss Rose..you need to watch it until half time!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Qjjh6BAgGEAI&usg=AOvVaw1JVkGyMUQdR5-KQgNNVsv5


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Perhaps the standard of play is "The Robbie Savage effect" I think I am right in thinking he has something to do with Macc Town but could be wrong on that.
> 
> To be honest TEC it is just so nice on this football thread to discuss teams other than those who play in red and in the Premier League.
> 
> ...


The only way other teams will be talked about, is to talk about them…………its like saying all the bike thread are about specialized bikes, cause no one talks about other brands.

enjoy your discussion and thread.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2022)

postman said:


> Why oh why do Managers insist goalkeepers should play an important role.Like accepting back passes and expecting to dribble out of trouble.Because most are crap at it ,this week the Watford stopper had a mare,today it was the West Brom stopper,crap.


Agree, that Pickford mare v Spurs as well?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, that Pickford mare v Spurs as well?


The number of goalkeepers who can't kick the ball properly is astonishing, let alone their lack of ability to realise how little time they have when a forward is bearing down on them. Not helped either by the number of hospital passes they get from defenders.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Perhaps the standard of play is "The Robbie Savage effect" I think I am right in thinking he has something to do with Macc Town but could be wrong on that.
> 
> To be honest TEC it is just so nice on this football thread to discuss teams other than those who play in red and in the Premier League.
> 
> ...


Yes, Robbie Savage is involved, I think he's the "Director of Football" although probably also has a large say in selection, training etc. 

That Youtube clip reminds me of pitches in the 70s when I would watch Doncaster Rovers. Yesterday was a world away, I particularly liked the way defenders stayed on their feet, I can only remember players making sliding tackles on a couple of occasions, I presume the surface can cause burns. An added benefit was that no-one did a knee slide after scoring, a celebration which really gets my goat.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2022)

One of my favourites ....

View: https://youtu.be/SASWHdSTqK4


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Mar 2022)

Just got back from the West Ham vs Villa game.
Thought we did enough to win but Villa getting a late goal and then six minutes added time made it a bit more uncomfortable than it should have been.
Kudos to the Villa fans for clapping yarmolenko when he came off the bench.The ground erupted when he scored.


----------



## shep (13 Mar 2022)

Good win away at Everton, Leeds at home next. 
Fingers crossed we might just grab a European place this season.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> Good win away at Everton, Leeds at home next.
> Fingers crossed we might just grab a European place this season.


Yeah good luck, really enjoyed watching them this season


----------



## Stephenite (14 Mar 2022)

Here's another article by the ever-improving Guardian newspaper regarding dirty money in the game:

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...balls-soul-chelsea-newcastle-roman-abramovich

Let's hope this gets past moderator @SpokeyDokey.


----------



## PaulB (14 Mar 2022)

Well since nobody else seems to have noticed, I'll say it; why wasn't Sanchez sent off for that assault on Diaz on Saturday? The keeper knew he couldn't stop him from scoring so went all Toni Schumacher and tried to do as much damage to the player as possible as a lasting reminder of what he could do. It was horrible to watch, the pain lessened only by the ball hitting the net.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Mar 2022)

All credit to Klopp over the weekend re a fair assessment of the Chelsea position instead of the demented rantings of the clickbait media.

Strange how when RA kept the Chelsea hotel operating in the depths of the Covid crisis FOC for NHS staff it barely got a mention in the press.

And all this stays below the clickbait radar too:

https://www.efdn.org/blog/member/chelsea-fc-foundation/

Other clubs do similar in fairness but it's only the dirt that gets mentioned.


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> All credit to Klopp over the weekend re a fair assessment of the Chelsea position instead of the demented rantings of the clickbait media.
> 
> Strange how when RA kept the Chelsea hotel operating in the depths of the Covid crisis FOC for NHS staff it barely got a mention in the press.
> 
> ...



I am certainly no RA supporter, but to expect him or any Russian with links to Putin (however tenuous) to receive a 'fair press' in these troubled times is unrealistic. When the press takes 'sides' there is no hiding place.


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Mar 2022)

Tonight, BBC1 Panorama @ 20:00
Roman Abramovich's Dirty Money.

P.s don't shoot the messenger, just telling you what's on telly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

Looks like 'Spitter' Carragher has apologised on Twitter re his demented anti-CFC rant on Monday Night Football. Apparently he got 'emotional'.

How he can rain down sanctimonious abuse when he is hardly whiter than white is beyond me.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looks like 'Spitter' Carragher has apologised on Twitter re his demented anti-CFC rant on Monday Night Football. Apparently he got 'emotional'.
> 
> How he can rain down sanctimonious abuse when he is hardly whiter than white is beyond me.


i watched the programme last night, there was no anti-cfc rant, there was just his opinion on the situation. Like you're having yours on here.

as for the last sentence, he's a pundit that's paid for his views, if you don't like what he has to say, then switch it off.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looks like 'Spitter' Carragher has apologised on Twitter re his demented anti-CFC rant on Monday Night Football. Apparently he got 'emotional'.
> 
> How he can rain down sanctimonious abuse when he is hardly whiter than white is beyond me.


I didn't see the rant, but no fan of his anyway. A bit like Keano and Scholes, they seem to take it personally when Man U don't put a shift in and act like grumpy kids.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2022)

Carraghers just pissed off that he didn't get a PL medal due to his mate Stevie G slipping up 
Terrible footballer only saved by a much better team around him, and an even worse pundit.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Carraghers just pissed off that he didn't get a PL medal due to his mate Stevie G slipping up
> Terrible footballer only saved by a much better team around him, and an even worse pundit.


he won the champions league though and the fa cup, league cup, european cup, european super cup and many more........and there's a lot worse pundits than him around.........i don't think terrible footballers make 508 league appearances and 38 caps for your country.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> he won the champions league though and the fa cup, league cup, european cup, european super cup and many more........and there's a lot worse pundits than him around.........i don't think terrible footballers make 508 league appearances and 38 caps for your country.
> 
> View attachment 635431



Nope.. not convinced. Even my dyed in the wool lifelong Liverpool fan from Brighton agrees with me


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Nope.. not convinced. Even my dyed in the wool lifelong Liverpool fan from Brighton agrees with me


and thats why we love the sport, so many different views and opinions.........good job he's not on here, he would get mullered by the anti liverpool mob for not living in liverpool


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> and thats why we love the sport, so many different views and opinions.........good job he's not on here, he would get mullered by the anti liverpool mob for not living in liverpool


He gets mullered by me on a daily basis


----------



## Scaleyback (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> and thats why we love the sport, so many different views and opinions.........good job he's not on here, he would get mullered by the anti liverpool mob for not living in liverpool


I thought Carragher lived in Blundellsands ? That has a Liverpool postcode.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Mar 2022)

On train London - Manchester and it's full of Athletico Madrid fans for tonight's game.
Naturally, as a Liverpool supporter, I'm an Athletico supporter tonight so we're getting along famously


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I thought Carragher lived in Blundellsands ? That has a Liverpool postcode.


i was talking about ians friend from brighton


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

this is absolute nonsense - and would punish Middlesborough and its fans

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60747640


will they play all their remaining premier league games behind closed doors too, cause away fans won't be allowed to buy tickets???


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2022)

It is nonsense.
Both sets of fans should be able to attend. Its nothing to do with Boro fans.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Mar 2022)

Middlesbrough capacity is 35,000

Chelsea were allocated 4,620 some of which they had sold before the ban on sales. 

Middlesbrough should have been 30k home fans, 5k away fans. It'll actually be 30k home fans, probably 3k away fans

To request no fans for such a marginal issue looks ridiculous


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

Will they be asking for all these games to be played behind closed doors to.......


----------



## Stephenite (15 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> On train London - Manchester and it's full of Athletico Madrid fans for tonight's game.
> Naturally, as a Liverpool supporter, I'm an Athletico supporter tonight so we're getting along famously


Invalid post/wind up. It's Atlético. I don't know who Athletico are so, as a Man Utd fan, I'm not effected by your ribbing.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Middlesbrough capacity is 35,000
> 
> Chelsea were allocated 4,620 some of which they had sold before the ban on sales.
> 
> ...


this mad request wont get granted. at the very least it deprives Boro of income. I can't believe they wasted phone call / email making it.

Be interesting to see Steve Gibson's response.


----------



## Beebo (15 Mar 2022)

It’s fairly clear to everyone that placing sanctions on a football team brings into question the integrity of the league. And the supporters get punished when they have no say in the ownership of the team.
Just take one game when Chelsea play Watford on the last match of the season, it could be a big game at the top and bottom of the table. 
The whole thing is a mess.


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Invalid post/wind up. It's Atlético. I don't know who Athletico are so, as a Man Utd fan, I'm not effected affected by your ribbing.


FTFY


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

Beebo said:


> It’s fairly clear to everyone that placing sanctions on a football team brings into question the integrity of the league. And the supporters get punished when they have no say in the ownership of the team.
> Just take one game when Chelsea play Watford on the last match of the season, it could be a big game at the top and bottom of the table.
> The whole thing is a mess.


didn't sporting integrity come into play during covid then, when some teams were behind closed doors and some weren't or some fans allowed and not others?? Also some teams getting granted cancellations and other teams not........

i'm sorry but this request should be thrown out


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Mar 2022)

nickyboy said:


> On train London - Manchester and it's full of Athletico Madrid  United fans for tonight's game



FTFY


----------



## T4tomo (15 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> this mad request wont get granted. at the very least it deprives Boro of income. I can't believe they wasted phone call / email making it.
> 
> Be interesting to see Steve Gibson's response.


according to talk sport texts swapped with Simon Jordon, Gibson said "Cheslea and Spotting integrity" don't belong in the same sentence.

Approx 850-900 away fans had already bought tickets before the axe dropped on the cheslki website.

The Boro end is long sold out, as is the entire hospitality suite. 

MFC may be able to alter the segregation plan to get some of the c3500 potentially empty seats sold on to Boro fans.


----------



## Stephenite (15 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> FTFY


Oh dear. I _knew_ it. 20 years living outside the UK has had its affect.

PS. Just been granted post-Brexit permanent asylum (residency). A wait lifted from my shoulders.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> i watched the programme last night, there was no anti-cfc rant, there was just his opinion on the situation. Like you're having yours on here.
> 
> as for the last sentence, he's a pundit that's paid for his views, if you don't like what he has to say, then switch it off.



So why did he apologise on twitter?


----------



## T4tomo (15 Mar 2022)

https://www.mfc.co.uk/news/a-statement-from-middlesbrough-fc


> We are aware of Chelsea's request to have Saturday's Emirates FA Cup sixth round tie played behind closed doors and find their suggestion both bizarre and without any merit whatsoever.​All concerned are well aware of the reasons Chelsea have been sanctioned and that this has nothing to do with Middlesbrough Football Club.
> 
> To suggest as result that MFC and our fans should be penalised is not only grossly unfair but without any foundation.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Oh dear. I _knew_ it. 20 years living outside the UK has had its effect affect.
> 
> PS. Just been granted post-Brexit permanent asylum (residency). A weight wait lifted from my shoulders.


Erm…FTFYA


----------



## nickyboy (15 Mar 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Invalid post/wind up. It's Atlético. I don't know who Athletico are so, as a Man Utd fan, I'm not effected by your ribbing.


Whatever they're called...I'm behind them 100% tonight. Having brought up my two City-supporting sons properly, they will also be supporting Atletico tonight


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So why did he apologise on twitter?


He only apologised about the comment were he said parents are given jobs as scouts………the rest was his opinion and hes sticking by it.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2022)

Chelsea have withdrawn their ridiculous request.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> He only apologised about the comment were he said parents are given jobs as scouts………the rest was his opinion and hes sticking by it.



It was a bit more than that:

https://metro.co.uk/2022/03/15/jamie-carragher-apologises-for-slanderous-chelsea-comment-16276378/

Tbh, he is now an established part of the media, who appear to have forgiven the spitting incident, and he is employed to increase ratings and controversy fulfills that need.

Seems like everyone and their dog is jumping on the back of the anti-Chelsea bandwagon when it suits their narrative. And pathetically he did the same. 

Carragher is particularly annoying as he is hardly in a position to invoke any moral superiority. He spat at a 14 year old girl and let's be honest played for a club whose history has at least one very low point. Stones and Greenhouses comes to mind.


----------



## shep (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> and thats why we love the sport, so many different views and opinions.........good job he's not on here, he would get mullered by the anti liverpool mob for not living in liverpool


Why are you a Liverpool fan as a matter of interest?
I do struggle with people who have no connection with the club they supposedly 'support ' and even more so when not even paying to watch them?

I have a pal from Telford who is a Man Utd fan because his Father was, he has a season ticket, as does his Son and his Dad so that I can accept, but you?


----------



## Dayvo (15 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Chelsea have withdrawn their ridiculous request.


Common sense prevails!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Chelsea have withdrawn their ridiculous request.



I have to admit that it was an odd request.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> Why are you a Liverpool fan as a matter of interest?
> I do struggle with people who have no connection with the club they supposedly 'support ' and even more so when not even paying to watch them?
> 
> I have a pal from Telford who is a Man Utd fan because his Father was, he has a season ticket, as does his Son and his Dad so that I can accept, but you?


I do pay to watch them……….never knew there was rules and regulations around who you can support, must have missed that some how.

i pay for sky tv, i pay for amazon, i pay for BT sport…all those companies pay millions upon millions for the tv rights to show premier league games from my and everyone else subscription fees, so yes i do pay to watch them. When i can i have also been to anfield and watched them live. But as i played football myself all my adult life until i broke my leg, i put my team and team mates ahead of going to watch liverpool at anfield, when i should be on the pitch playing myself. Also i have a disabled partner to look after and me going off on weekends for jollies to watch the football and shelling out hundreds of pounds for tickets wouldnt be fair on her.

The last time i went to anfield was in 2016 for my 40th birthday against spurs on saturday 2nd april, it was a 1-1 draw…..the tickets cost me £650 for 2 and then a further £300 for 1 night at the Malmaison hotel, along with fuel and food, it was a very expensive weekend. But thats ok, your only 40 once right, but there is no way i would pay that every weekend to watch them live, as i would like to stay solvent.

The reason i support, because i want to and have supported them since a 4yr old kid watching live football on sunday afternoon on the BBC like every other football fan back in the very very early 80s.

hope this helps and its not the first time i have said this in this forum. Who and why i support a particualr team is of no business of anyone but mine. Whether you like it or not, or struggle to accept it.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have to admit that it was an odd request.



I don't really understand how they thought it would result in anything other than backlash. 

The owners of football clubs make seriously weird decisions sometimes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

Just out of interest do we think that our new 'whiter than white' approach to club owners will be retrospective?

I'm of a mind that some owners will be crapping themselves at the moment.

Five minutes on Google and I can identify one club chairman whose business is currently advertising a role for someone to further develop business in Russia and allied states.

No doubt a legitimate business but will all these linkages be thoroughly scrutinised? 

Ditto any club with Chinese, Arabian, Thai connections (all with appalling human rights records) and, dare I say it, the home of political lobbying; the US of A?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I don't really understand how they thought it would result in anything other than backlash.
> 
> The owners of football clubs make seriously weird decisions sometimes.



'tis a strange one and a backlash could've been predicted by a monkey.

Slight pedantry but it was our Chairman's decision as our persona non-grata owner has been relieved of such lofty decision making. 😁

But, yes they do!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> I do pay to watch them……….never knew there was rules and regulations around who you can support, must have missed that some how.
> 
> i pay for sky tv, i pay for amazon, i pay for BT sport…all those companies pay millions upon millions for the tv rights to show premier league games from my and everyone else subscription fees, so yes i do pay to watch them. When i can i have also been to anfield and watched them live. But as i played football myself all my adult life until i broke my leg, i put my team and team mates ahead of going to watch liverpool at anfield, when i should be on the pitch playing myself. Also i have a disabled partner to look after and me going off on weekends for jollies to watch the football and shelling out hundreds of pounds for tickets wouldnt be fair on her.
> 
> ...



£650 for two tickets? Jesus wept. That's an outrage.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just out of interest do we think that our new 'whiter than white' approach to club owners will be retrospective?
> 
> I'm of a mind that some owners will be crapping themselves at the moment.
> 
> ...


No because none of those owners support a regime that is bombing an independant country. Your club got in bed with the russians and are now paying the price.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> £650 for two tickets? Jesus wept. That's an outrage.


Correct it was an outrgae, but an outrage i was awilling to pay for my 40th birthday. my partner bought the tickets for what she thought was £250 for two, only to find out it was for 1, so i then had to go back on the site she bought it from and explain the situation and they said no problem we can get another ticket for you, but its now an extra £400…..we bought so called premium tickets as advertised, but when they arrive the two tickets were season tickets for two chinese fans. But they were defo not premium seats. So i rang the site and informed them i wasnt happy with the tickets they sent me. I then received a call from a scouser within 15mins saying as i wasnt happy, he would supply 2 new ticketd and we could swap them on game day. I travelled upto liverpool on the morning of the game and met teh scouser in a derilict pub car park and swapped the two tickets there and then. He then said, heres my number next time come direct to me………we then drove to the malmaison, booked in, called a taxi and set off for anfield a few hours later.

But i bet i could give you 100 guesses and i bet you wouldnt get who the tickets came from???


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just out of interest do we think that our new 'whiter than white' approach to club owners will be retrospective?
> 
> I'm of a mind that some owners will be crapping themselves at the moment.
> 
> ...



FWIW I've every sympathy with Chelsea fans, though I think in the circumstances the government have done a decent job in making sure the club can keep going in the short term.

The finances of English football are seriously farked up in every way. From the gambling addiction to the sportswashing to the attempt to protect a cartel to the... ...well, I could go on.

But Russian oligarchs are now on another level to the rest of the scum, unfortunately for Chelsea fans. _Some of whom, _alas, are doing themselves no favours, though I've no idea how representative the Abramovich chanters are.

[_minor edit for accuracy_]


----------



## shep (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> I do pay to watch them……….never knew there was rules and regulations around who you can support, must have missed that some how.
> 
> i pay for sky tv, i pay for amazon, i pay for BT sport…all those companies pay millions upon millions for the tv rights to show premier league games from my and everyone else subscription fees, so yes i do pay to watch them. When i can i have also been to anfield and watched them live. But as i played football myself all my adult life until i broke my leg, i put my team and team mates ahead of going to watch liverpool at anfield, when i should be on the pitch playing myself. Also i have a disabled partner to look after and me going off on weekends for jollies to watch the football and shelling out hundreds of pounds for tickets wouldnt be fair on her.
> 
> ...


I don't need to accept anything but curious as to why people pick teams to support with no obvious link, strange they never pick cr*p ones though, I've yet to meet a Wolves supporter who didn't come from the area or who had connections. 

So what made you choose Liverpool at such an early age?


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> I don't need to accept anything but curious as to why people pick teams to support with no obvious link, strange they never pick cr*p ones though, I've yet to meet a Wolves supporter who didn't come from the area or who had connections.
> 
> So what made you choose Liverpool at such an early age?


Was the first team i watched that sunday afternoon, i think they were playing watford, but cant full remember as it was 42yrs ago and i have slept a bit since then………

you also have to remember who the liverpool striker was back then and it will give you the link you desire.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> FWIW I've every sympathy with Chelsea fans, though I think in the circumstances the government have done a decent job in making sure the club can keep going in the short term.
> 
> The finances of English football are seriously farked up in every way. From the gambling addiction to the sportswashing to the attempt to protect a cartel to the... ...well, I could go on.
> 
> But Russian oligarchs are now on another level to the rest of the scum, unfortunately for Chelsea fans. Who, alas, are doing themselves no favours, though I've no idea how representative the Abramovich chanters are.



I've liked your post although it would've been better, and more accurate, if you'd said some Chelsea fans.

The "chanters' are a very small subset of the Chelsea fan base and are, being polite, effing morons.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've liked your post although it would've been better, and more accurate, if you'd said some Chelsea fans.



You are quite right, I shall amend.


----------



## shep (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Was the first team i watched that sunday afternoon, i think they were playing watford, but cant full remember as it was 42yrs ago and i have slept a bit since then………
> 
> you also have to remember who the liverpool striker was back then and it will give you the link you desire.


Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> No because none of those owners support a regime that is bombing an independant country. Your club got in bed with the russians and are now paying the price.



Saudi Arabia / Yemen? Are you aware what is happening there? 

So it's OK to be in bed with nation States that have appalling human rights records? Either directly or indirectly via prominent and influential businessmen?

Yes or no? Please. 

My point was, are all these linkages or potential linkages, going to be and/or should be, retrospectively examined and punitive action taken if needs be?

Yes or no? Please. 

Maybe you need to take a slightly broader look at the world and not let your hatred if Chelsea cloud your judgement.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Saudi Arabia / Yemen? Are you aware what is happening there?
> 
> So it's OK to be in bed with nation States that have appalling human rights records? Either directly or indirectly via prominent and influential businessmen?
> 
> ...


I dont hate chelsea…i hate united.

and yes i am aware of whats happening in yemen, im also aware of tensions between china and taiwan, also aware of issues between north and south korea……and my brother was a member of the british armed forces that defended the hong kong borders when the treaty was signed in 1984 With china.

it still doesnt defend the fact that currently russia are bombing an independant europian country for no reason what so ever and none of the russian oligarchs including your ex owner has made any statement against russia and asking putin to stand down………..and therefore have now been sanctioned for doing so and i for one hope they get even more sanctions until this war is ended and i hope they use all the assets seized to help pay for the rebuild of ukraine.

i hope that sets out my position on the matter.


----------



## PaulB (15 Mar 2022)

Mind you, they can concentrate on trying to get into the Thursday/Sunday cup thing next season, can't they?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> I dont hate chelsea…i hate united.
> 
> and yes i am aware of whats happening in yemen, im also aware of tensions between china and taiwan, also aware of issues between north and south korea……and my brother was a member of the british armed forces that defended the hong kong borders when the treaty was signed in 1984 With china.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to reply.

You'll be pleased with last night's result then! 😁 

I don't hate any club they are just another outfit that gives a lot of pleasure to many followers over many decades. Imo MUFC are a club to be admired, incredibly successful, a mind-boggling season in 1999 and have played host to the, imo, best manager ever to grace an EPL team. 

***

What do you think about my second question ie retrospective examination of the current ownership structure of clubs in the light of plans to upweight the due diligence process?

My own position would be that it ought to happen full stop - but especially if CFC are subject to them during the current pre-sale process if the EPL / Gov' want to ensure parity. 

***
Might be a tough night in Lille later on especially if our lads have had to drive a minibus there. 😅

Thankfully we have a pre-crisis 2 goal cushion to kick off with.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Mar 2022)

There is potentially a lot of dubious money in both Prem league and Championship, but if you accept the principal of foreign ownership, that's what you get, as the fit and proper test isn't really fit for purpose. If we didn't have foreign money, we'd potentially see English club football slide down the rankings behind the other European big leagues.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 1. best manager ever to grace an EPL team.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


ok i will answer the number comments

1. He's the reason i hate UTD, can't stand the man and he still hangs around like a bad smell over the club, they won't move on while he i still there, so i hope he stays there forever

2. If we are going to retrospectively look at club structures and ownership, we won't have any clubs left.....america, egypt, china, iran, iraq all still have the death penalty and you could say most clubs are linked to those countries in some way, either by way of sponsorship, ownership, players etc etc 

How far do you want them to go and for what reason?? would you be asking these things if chelsea wasn't being sanctioned in light of the russian war on ukraine??

Also the countries that do have human rights issues are not threats to global security in the way russia are and the way Putin is currently running russia.....

That's my take on it and i don't agree with countries still having the death penalty or executing people


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2022)

I wouldn't be asking these questions before these recent events, that's me being 100% honest.

As Klopp said a few days back - the whole of society turns a blind eye when it suits. Which is true.

My only thought re retrospective examination of clubs is that if a new 'whiter than white' standard is to be applied to CFC then it should be applied to all other clubs too - regardless of the consequences. 

The problem to my mind is that this becomes a political issue at the highest level with inter-nation interests bearing down on the process eg let's not *iss off the Saudis as we want more oil from them to decrease our dependence on Russia. 

Can you imagine the outcry, from the media and our opposition fans if, for example, the insanely wealthy Saudi Media bid for CFC, assuming it is accepted re valuation criteria, gets a green light from the Government. And tbh, seeing as we are buying oil from, and selling arms, to the Saudis then I don't see how it couldn't.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2022)

And now CFC cannot give their tickets away for free!

Forgive me if I am being dumb but that sounds like vindictiveness to the fans as the proposed activity makes CFC precisely zero profit.

Hopefully this stupid condition of the sanction is overturned.

***

Fed up with footy now - off to clear leaves from the gutters of the house. 🙂


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> And now CFC cannot give their tickets away for free!
> 
> Forgive me if I am being dumb but that sounds like vindictiveness to the fans as the proposed activity makes CFC precisely zero profit.


wouldnt they be in the stadium buying food, drink, programmes, hospitality etc etc etc....so would be making money or are all those options totally lockdown during the sanctions??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> wouldnt they be in the stadium buying food, drink, programmes, hospitality etc etc etc....so would be making money or are all those options totally lockdown during the sanctions??



All are locked, shutdown at least at Stamford Bridge.

I think the fans would be happy if they were open/available and all proceeds went to an appropriate charity in Ukraine. 

Maybe too many legal complications to do the latter.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> All are locked, shutdown at least at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> I think the fans would be happy if they were open/available and all proceeds went to an appropriate charity in Ukraine.
> 
> Maybe too many legal complications to do the latter.


i can only guess that by doing what they are, the government are showing other clubs what would happen if they get into bed with dubious characters/regimes in the future ( not withstanding current clubs already in bed with such regimes/characters)...........


----------



## Chromatic (16 Mar 2022)

The fit and proper test is keenly applied in the case of lunatic Italian tax dodgers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2022)

Crikey: Spotify Camp Nou sounds a bit strange doesn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

@vickster ........ what is your prediction for tonight ?
3 weeks ago I would have been confident but we have not been at our best lately whereas Arsenal have been on a run.
Sticking my neck out.....2 nil to LFC.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2022)

I’ll tell you soon after 10


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> I’ll tell you soon after 10


Thought you were braver than that


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thought you were braver than that


I'm not a soothsayer though (and I'm out later anyhow so may not see it all).
Clearly I want Arsenal to win however!!


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @vickster ........ what is your prediction for tonight ?
> 3 weeks ago I would have been confident but we have not been at our best lately whereas Arsenal have been on a run.
> Sticking my neck out.....2 nil to LFC.


Hopefully you’d bet your life savings on your prediction


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2022)

Its down to a point now and liverpool play before city next, so we could go top if we beat watford at home……….squeeky bum time


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/Squawka/status/1504243023462670337


That's a pretty impressive stat. Chelsea are 3rd with 264, Man Utd in 4th have 256.


----------



## PaulB (17 Mar 2022)

What we're seeing here is quite obviously a new peak of football played in England. When even a draw is to be regarded as a calamity by the finest proponents of the game in our island's history, that's the new highest of high standard to be attained. It's a bar few will get near but for the neutral, this is the greatest period in football you have ever seen. For anyone associated with either of the top two, it's a fairytale ride that no writer of fiction would dare dream.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey: Spotify Camp Nou sounds a bit strange doesn't it.



Could be worse, we have Billy Bowie Special Projects Stadium Rugby Park.

Which is a bit of a mouthful, and BBSP literally haul sh!te around the place...


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Correct it was an outrgae, but an outrage i was awilling to pay for my 40th birthday. my partner bought the tickets for what she thought was £250 for two, only to find out it was for 1, so i then had to go back on the site she bought it from and explain the situation and they said no problem we can get another ticket for you, but its now an extra £400…..we bought so called premium tickets as advertised, but when they arrive the two tickets were season tickets for two chinese fans. But they were defo not premium seats. So i rang the site and informed them i wasnt happy with the tickets they sent me. I then received a call from a scouser within 15mins saying as i wasnt happy, he would supply 2 new ticketd and we could swap them on game day. I travelled upto liverpool on the morning of the game and met teh scouser in a derilict pub car park and swapped the two tickets there and then. He then said, heres my number next time come direct to me………we then drove to the malmaison, booked in, called a taxi and set off for anfield a few hours later.
> 
> But i bet i could give you 100 guesses and i bet you wouldnt get who the tickets came from???



I give up. The ghost of Bill Shankly? I'd want something pretty special if I was going to spend £650 on two tickets for a game of football.

I don't think I've ever spent more than £30, and those were for finals. Granted the level of football isn't even remotely comparable, but I'd not be a happy bunny if I was a supported of a 'big' club in a league swimming with money.

I do wonder what will happen to Newcastle's ticket prices. They've always been reasonable too, but I suspect that may change given the new owners, although I hope not.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I give up.


the two tickets i received were from Liverpool Player at the time Martin Skrtel.........


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> the two tickets i received were from Liverpool Player at the time Martin Skrtel.........



I liked him. No-nonsense sort of defender. Looked like a proper hard f*cker too, wouldn't fancy my chances in a dark alley...

Surprised to see that he's still going, fair play.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I liked him. No-nonsense sort of defender. Looked like a proper hard f*cker too, wouldn't fancy my chances in a dark alley...
> 
> Surprised to see that he's still going, fair play.


going back to the cost - my partner thought it was special and so had no issues paying the money. 40th birthday on the exact day of the game and to sit in anfield ( for her the first time, she aint no football fan) and to stay in the liverpool executive suite/directors suite whichever it was named at the malmaison.......overall cost circa 1k


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> going back to the cost - my partner thought it was special and so had no issues paying the money. 40th birthday on the exact day of the game and to sit in anfield ( for her the first time, she aint no football fan) and to stay in the liverpool executive suite/directors suite whichever it was named at the malmaison.......overall cost circa 1k



Yeah, that's fair enough, for a special occasion, if that's how you want to spend your money.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> the two tickets i received were from Liverpool Player at the time Martin Skrtel.........



That will be this Martin Skrtel inflicting an elbow on one of your countrymen!!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sp...-williams-goes-unpunished-yard-official-82182


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> That will be this Martin Skrtel inflicting an elbow on one of your countrymen!!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sp...-williams-goes-unpunished-yard-official-82182


that's the guy......


----------



## Slick (17 Mar 2022)

Tough night in Belgrade for Rangers tonight. 1 goal down already, but we are always capable of nicking a fourth to kill the tie. We just need the real Rangers to turn up second half.


----------



## Slick (17 Mar 2022)

Cancel that, my concern was unfounded.

Well done lads, what a team.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Mar 2022)

I see at the Everton - Newcastle game an environmental protester ran on the pitch and chained himself to a goalpost by the neck. He was freed with bolt cutters.

They should have left him there.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I see at the Everton - Newcastle game an environmental protester ran on the pitch and chained himself to a goalpost by the neck. He was freed with bolt cutters.
> 
> They should have left him there.


They only went and won with 10 men……


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Mar 2022)

West Ham through to the Europa League semi finals!

Brilliant result, people may scoff about "The Thursday League", but there are only four trophies available to 92 English clubs each season and to be in with a chance of one of them is fantastic.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham through to the Europa League semi finals!
> 
> Brilliant result, people may scoff about "The Thursday League", but there are only four trophies available to 92 English clubs each season and to be in with a chance of one of them is fantastic.


Semi finals or quarters???


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Semi finals or quarters???


Beg your pardon, I got that one spectacularly wrong


----------



## Slick (17 Mar 2022)

Wouldn't mind a wee Scotland v England quarter final. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Mar 2022)

Just walking back from the London Stadium.
Great result,we deserved it.
60,000 Supporters rocking.
Cmon you Irons ⚒️


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> Wouldn't mind a wee Scotland v England quarter final. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Manchester 2008 all over again?


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Manchester 2008 all over again?



To be honest Accy, I loved my 2008 run.

I went to every away game of that run and most of the home games before paying an absolute fortune for tickets for the game itself, and loved every minute of it. I still have some great photos from that day and the previous round against Fiorentina.

Happy Days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> West Ham through to the Europa League semi finals!
> 
> Brilliant result, people may scoff about "The Thursday League", but there are only four trophies available to 92 English clubs each season and to be in with a chance of one of them is fantastic.



Nice one! 

It gets much greater respect in the rest of Europe - very hard competition to win and chock full of really good clubs in the latter stages.

Good luck!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2022)

Agreed. Good luck West Ham.
The only other English team in Europe I would like to see win a Euro Cup.


----------



## PaulB (18 Mar 2022)

Benfica. Liverpool couldn't really have had an easier draw! 

I expect the other English teams' involvement in Europe to end in Madrid.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2022)

CL Draw

Chelsea v Real Madrid
Man City v Atletico Madrid
Villarreal v Bayern Munich
Benfica v Liverpool
Bring it on. Beat Madrid last year. Confident can do it again.


----------



## PaulB (18 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> CL Draw
> 
> Chelsea v Real Madrid
> Man City v Atletico Madrid
> ...


I heard Chelsea wanted Manchester City so they'd have a better chance of being able to afford the travel costs.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> I expect the other English teams' involvement in Europe to end in Madrid



Get yer wallet out, a killing to






be made on that


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> To be honest Accy, I loved my 2008 run.
> 
> I went to every away game of that run and most of the home games before paying an absolute fortune for tickets for the game itself, and loved every minute of it. I still have some great photos from that day and the previous round against Fiorentina.
> 
> Happy Days.


Are you happy with the draw @Slick ? 🤔 I bet the 'Met police' are! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60796195


----------



## Chislenko (19 Mar 2022)

In more important football news after today's round of matches Sunny Rhyl move into second place just four points off top spot with four games in hand.


----------



## Slick (19 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are you happy with the draw @Slick ? 🤔 I bet the 'Met police' are!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60796195


Yeah definitely happy. I realise past performance in no way guarantees future success, but we saw Bragga off with a weaker team than we have now so we have to be confident of being able to repeat that feat. Obviously I could be very wrong as anyone is going to be tough especial in the next round.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2022)

Enjoying the Notts Forest v Liverpool game, pleasingly old school.


----------



## StuAff (20 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> I heard Chelsea wanted Manchester City so they'd have a better chance of being able to afford the travel costs.


Not if they went by train…


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

LFC dodged a bullet.
Forest played very well while Lpool struggled for any fluency.
City next......piece of cake


----------



## PaulB (22 Mar 2022)

The FA - once again - treat the match-going fans with absolute contempt.

Why take two teams from the North West and make them go all the way to bloody Wembley in the first place? And then, for greater inconvenience, choose a day/weekend when trains would be restricted anyway (Easter) and are subject to even more restrictions just then when railway works scheduled for that particular weekend will mean Euston - the capital's hub for travel from the North West will grind to a halt!

It's self-serving greed from the pariahs at the FA and the actual lifeblood of the game (those who actually go, not the couch spuds or Commodores) aren't given the slightest consideration. 

There are several stadiums (yes you can!) in closer proximity to the North West where this semi-final could and should be played but obviously won't be taken into consideration at all!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> The FA - once again - treat the match-going fans with absolute contempt.
> 
> Why take two teams from the North West and make them go all the way to bloody Wembley in the first place? And then, for greater inconvenience, choose a day/weekend when trains would be restricted anyway (Easter) and are subject to even more restrictions just then when railway works scheduled for that particular weekend will mean Euston - the capital's hub for travel from the North West will grind to a halt!
> 
> ...


It's a complete and utter farce. But no surprises. Since when did the FA think of the fans?


----------



## PaulB (22 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> It's a complete and utter farce. But no surprises. Since when did the FA think of the fans?


We're there to be milked.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> We're there to be milked.


Indeed.
_*I know, lets give the London teams a wednesday night in Newcastle*_


----------



## Dayvo (22 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.
> _*I know, lets give the London teams a wednesday night in Newcastle*_


It’ll be the nearest NUFC will get to a semi final.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Mar 2022)

PaulB said:


> The FA - once again - treat the match-going fans with absolute contempt.
> 
> Why take two teams from the North West and make them go all the way to bloody Wembley in the first place? And then, for greater inconvenience, choose a day/weekend when trains would be restricted anyway (Easter) and are subject to even more restrictions just then when railway works scheduled for that particular weekend will mean Euston - the capital's hub for travel from the North West will grind to a halt!
> 
> ...



100%

FWIW for previous occasions we've driven to High Wycombe and fit the train from there.


----------



## Seevio (22 Mar 2022)

Before last weekend, the FA didn't know that there would be an all North West tie. It may be impractical to book a stadium at short notice.

But it's probably about the money. It usually is.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.
> _*I know, lets give the London teams a wednesday night in Newcastle*_



Newcastle's last three games have all been away, at Southampton, Chelsea and Everton. Their next game is away at Tottenham.

If you want to be at a game of football, you'll be there.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Mar 2022)

Chelsea (and their handful of fans) ended up getting a coach to Middlesbrough in the last round, as there were no trains back to London after the game had finished, and their sanctions ruled out flying. Not that anyone should have any sympathy for Chelsea.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Not that anyone should have any sympathy for Chelsea.



Why's that then? 

Have the manager, playing staff, players and the "handful of fans" done something wrong that they need punishing for?


----------



## Beebo (22 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Newcastle's last three games have all been away, at Southampton, Chelsea and Everton. Their next game is away at Tottenham.
> 
> If you want to be at a game of football, you'll be there.


And people wonder why they can’t attract the big names.


Seevio said:


> Before last weekend, the FA didn't know that there would be an all North West tie. It may be impractical to book a stadium at short notice.
> 
> But it's probably about the money. It usually is.


They need all semi finals at Wembley to pay off the huge rebuilding debts.
It makes a mockery of the competition.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2022)

Presumably the clubs get a cut of the big gate at Wembley too?
They might be less keen to have at Burnley, Everton or heaven forbid Accrington Stanley 
And I can’t imagine Man U would wish to host a semi featuring their two biggest rivals!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2022)

So it's looking like the Euros 2028 will be awarded to the UK & Ireland. As no one else has put a bid in.


----------



## Beebo (22 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> And I can’t imagine Man U would wish to host a semi featuring their two biggest rivals!


But that’s that’s what used to happen. 
For instance the Hillsborough disaster was Liverpool V Forrest in Sheffield. 
They often used Villa Park as a mid way venue between the north and south. 
It just makes sense. I appreciate the stadium capacity is an issue.


----------



## Beebo (22 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> So it's looking like the Euros 2028 will be awarded to the UK & Ireland. As no one else has put a bid in.


How many big stadiums does Ireland have? Two in Dublin, one in Belfast? Im not sure?

After the Euro 2020 incident Im amazed they think we can host it.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2022)

Beebo said:


> How many big stadiums does Ireland have? Two in Dublin, one in Belfast? Im not sure?
> 
> After the Euro 2020 incident Im amazed they think we can host it.



As I said. No one else had bid. Russia were bidding but of course are now sporting pariahs. Italy have bid for and probably host 2032.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2022)

Beebo said:


> And people wonder why they can’t attract the big names.
> 
> They need all semi finals at Wembley to pay off the huge rebuilding debts.
> It makes a mockery of the competition.



Who, Newcastle? They can, have and do. 

Fully agree with you about Wembley. An absolutely needless shackle around the necks of the FA.

But then, and I mean this with no shade, there does seem to be a lot placed on the past within the English sporting psyche.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Mar 2022)

@Chislenko, just been watching TNS versus Colwyn Bay in the cup semi-final. Was it played at the phoenix club's ground? Excellent pitch! Can't believe it's 100% grass at that level. If so, the groundsman of the year award is heading to Belle Vue!


----------



## Chislenko (22 Mar 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> @Chislenko, just been watching TNS versus Colwyn Bay in the cup semi-final. Was it played at the phoenix club's ground? Excellent pitch! Can't believe it's 100% grass at that level. If so, the groundsman of the year award is heading to Belle Vue!


Yes was played at Belle Vue, always been a good pitch. I think there is a shift to artificial now at some grounds as obviously we get a lot of rain in Wales!!

Belle Vue has been used quite extensively for European games for surrounding teams all to do with licenses, number of seats etc.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Mar 2022)

Is Wrexham's Racecourse a ground non grata for the cup? More equidistant between Colwyn Bay and Oswestry I would have thought. Bigger capacity and Welsh internationals get played there.


----------



## Chislenko (22 Mar 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Is Wrexham's Racecourse a ground non grata for the cup? More equidistant between Colwyn Bay and Oswestry I would have thought. Bigger capacity and Welsh internationals get played there.



No, we had a Welsh Cup Final there once against Bangor City. Bangor and Rhyl in their prime were both well supported and opening up The Racecourse was justified by the level of support at that game.

Rhyl would be plenty big enough for a game between The Bay and There's No Supporters.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Mar 2022)

Aye, aye, aye! What has happened to Bangor?


----------



## Chislenko (22 Mar 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Aye, aye, aye! What has happened to Bangor?



For Bangor City, see Chester City, same family took them both over with similar disastrous consequences.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Vaughan_Sr.


----------



## Chislenko (22 Mar 2022)

In other football news the winners of Wales v Austria against the winners of Scotland v Ukraine have now been relegated from Pot 3 in the World Cup draw to Pot 4 due to them not being able to complete the fixtures.

I struggle to see if the Scotland v Ukraine game will ever go ahead.

Apparently six of Ukraine's international players have joined the army.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (23 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes was played at Belle Vue, always been a good pitch. I think there is a shift to artificial now at some grounds as obviously we get a lot of rain in Wales!!



Ha, ha, ha. TNS complained that they had to play on grass!!! My lack of sympathy overfloweth.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> In other football news the winners of Wales v Austria against the winners of Scotland v Ukraine have now been relegated from Pot 3 in the World Cup draw to Pot 4 due to them not being able to complete the fixtures.
> 
> I struggle to see if the Scotland v Ukraine game will ever go ahead.
> 
> Apparently six of Ukraine's international players have joined the army.


What is logic behind that? either the qualifier will be decided in time or another decision will be made to decide it (presumably Ukriane defaulting the tie) but they will still be UEFA playoff qualifier so why relegate to pot 4?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Mar 2022)

They're going off rankings rather than geography this time. Bit weird, but that's the understatement of the decade when it comes to FIFA.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> What is logic behind that? either the qualifier will be decided in time or another decision will be made to decide it (presumably Ukriane defaulting the tie) but they will still be UEFA playoff qualifier so why relegate to pot 4?



FIFA and logic in the same paragraph Tomo!

I feel sure that if the play off involving Italy and Portugal had been delayed this decision would not have been made.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (23 Mar 2022)

So, Manchester United are interest in ex-Utrecht trainer Erik ten Hag. Pity they weren't interested in the one who got fired yesterday. Or the one who replaced him. 🤥


----------



## Slick (23 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> In other football news the winners of Wales v Austria against the winners of Scotland v Ukraine have now been relegated from Pot 3 in the World Cup draw to Pot 4 due to them not being able to complete the fixtures.
> 
> I struggle to see if the Scotland v Ukraine game will ever go ahead.
> 
> Apparently six of Ukraine's international players have joined the army.


To be fair, 6 of Scotland's international players would be as well in the army. 
All kidding aside, let's hope they are in a position to fulfil this fixture soon.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> FIFA and logic in the same paragraph Tomo!
> 
> I feel sure that if the play off involving Italy and Portugal had been delayed this decision would not have been made.


Isnt it just a case that nothing has changed, seeding pots are based on FIFA rankings as they have previously been, and Wales v Austria /Scotland v Ukraine all have a lower ranking than 17 other teams (plus Qatar hosts) that will be qualified by then to make up pots 1-3?


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Isnt it just a case that nothing has changed, seeding pots are based on FIFA rankings as they have previously been, and Wales v Austria /Scotland v Ukraine all have a lower ranking than 17 other teams (plus Qatar hosts) that will be qualified by then to make up pots 1-3?



Not really Tomo, if you look at the 15 already qualified teams, 4 are already below is in the world rankings (we are currently 20) so as all the other teams qualifying are coming through play offs there is a fair chance that a lot of those will be lower ranked than Wales.

Anyway, may all be academic if we don't get part one of the job done tonight!


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2022)

Qatar seeded as hosts, USA & Mexico plus 3 south american teams are likely to be higher that Wales, , then probably one of Italy / Portual, likely senegal....I dont think Pot 3 is achievable.

you essentially need 3 teams above Wales to not qualify. Only one of Italy & Portugal is gteed that, Senegal may not, it would take some maths for Uruguay miss out as even 5th place usually beat Asia team, equally Columbia may qualify via the 5th place route as have 2 easy games.

has it actually been said that the unresolved tie will be in pot 4 regardless? i imagine no decision made until this round of games everywhere gets completed and a picture is more accurate.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Qatar seeded as hosts, USA & Mexico plus 3 south american teams are likely to be higher that Wales, , then probably one of Italy / Portual, likely senegal....I dont think Pot 3 is achievable.
> 
> you essentially need 3 teams above Wales to not qualify. Only one of Italy & Portugal is gteed that, Senegal may not, it would take some maths for Uruguay miss out as even 5th place usually beat Asia team, equally Columbia may qualify via the 5th place route as have 2 easy games.
> 
> has it actually been said that the unresolved tie will be in pot 4 regardless? i imagine no decision made until this round of games everywhere gets completed and a picture is more accurate.



Yes Tomo, on this Twitter announcement


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/tgloban/status/1506278094247800834?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1506278094247800834%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fapostlewelshfootie.proboards.com%2Fthread%2F10698%2Fworld-playoff-final-cymru-austria%3Fpage%3D46


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes Tomo, on this Twitter announcement
> 
> 
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/tgloban/status/1506278094247800834?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1506278094247800834%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fapostlewelshfootie.proboards.com%2Fthread%2F10698%2Fworld-playoff-final-cymru-austria%3Fpage%3D46



ah I didn't realise that, and my musings are flawed, as for some reason, i was thinking it was 6 teams per seed pot, but of course its 8 so yes that is potentially very harsh on 2 or 3 teams as most of the contenders of "your" play-off and the South America / Asia play -off are likely to be sufficiently ranked to be in Pot 3.

I now understand the frustration. & Good luck tonight!


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ah I didn't realise that, and my musings are flawed, as for some reason, i was thinking it was 6 teams per seed pot, but of course its 8 so yes that is potentially very harsh on 2 or 3 teams as most of the contenders of "your" play-off and the South America / Asia play -off are likely to be sufficiently ranked to be in Pot 3.
> 
> I now understand the frustration. & Good luck tonight!



Cheers, it promises to be a great or awful night🙂


----------



## Beebo (24 Mar 2022)

Italy have been knocked out of the World Cup! Quite a shock.


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2022)

Beebo said:


> Italy have been knocked out of the World Cup! Quite a shock.


Clearly now that means England will win


----------



## Seevio (24 Mar 2022)

When the world cups of 2018 and 2022 were awarded to Russia and Qatar the decisions were greeted with widespread suspicion.

The Italians were as vocal as most other nations but only they, of those that voiced their concerns, have been honourable enough to boycott both events. Bravo my friends.


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Mar 2022)

Great win for Wales tonight. Bale scored two good goals, which will not endear him to Real Madrid fans at all.

A very tricky match now with Ukraine or Scotland, possibly in July, to try to get to our first World Cup finals since 1958


----------



## Beebo (25 Mar 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Great win for Wales tonight. Bale scored two good goals, which will not endear him to Real Madrid fans at all.
> 
> A very tricky match now with Ukraine or Scotland, possibly in July, to try to get to our first World Cup finals since 1958



And our friend Mr Johnson called for Ukraine to be given a bye to the final

Clearly unaware of the implications for Wales and Scotland. 

I agree that the logistics of playing the games is tricky but he would never say the same if England were in that situation.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Mar 2022)

Beebo said:


> Italy have been knocked out of the World Cup! Quite a shock.


never underestimate North Macedonia


----------



## AndyRM (25 Mar 2022)

Wow, the FA are putting on some free busses for Liverpool and Man City fans...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60873713

I'd be pretty miffed if I was a fan of either club, because that's like putting a plaster over a bullet hole.

Old Trafford would be a neutral, if unpopular choice. Failing that, Elland Road or St. James' Park.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Mar 2022)

100 buses, so 5000 out of what 80000? catered for.

the FA is pathetic!


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> 100 buses, so 5000 out of what 80000? catered for.
> 
> the FA is pathetic!


I’m sure plenty of those 80000 don’t actually live in the NW.
Don’t clubs also lay on buses for travelling fans?


----------



## T4tomo (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> I’m sure plenty of those 80000 don’t actually live in the NW.


you're confusing them with Man Utd fans who all live down south


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> you're confusing them with Man Utd fans who all live down south


Plenty of Liverpool fans down south too


----------



## AndyRM (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> I’m sure plenty of those 80000 don’t actually live in the NW.
> Don’t clubs also lay on buses for travelling fans?



Man City have 50 and are charging £40 for a return trip, according to the club's website.

Couldn't see anything on the Liverpool site, but then it's been so badly designed it's almost unusable so I lost patience with it.


----------



## Rusty Nails (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Plenty of Liverpool fans down south too


I read a lot about Man Utd and Liverpool having lots of fans down south, but do London teams have plenty of fans in the north?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Mar 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I read a lot about Man Utd and Liverpool having lots of fans down south, but do London teams have plenty of fans in the north?



Mysterious, dark place, this North, ain't it me old mucker?


View: https://youtu.be/AijNCV_JWMs


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I read a lot about Man Utd and Liverpool having lots of fans down south, but do London teams have plenty of fans in the north?


Dunno, I only engage with people in the South who follow a football club (and anecdotally I know as many people who would claim to be Liverpool supporters than of any one London club, only one of whom is from the Liverpool area... and I avoid Man U fans on principle )


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> I avoid Man U fans on principle



Perhaps consider moving to Manchester?


----------



## Chislenko (26 Mar 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/emPhXdwhQoE


----------



## Slick (26 Mar 2022)

Man of the match and goal of the season contender and only on the park 5 minutes. 


View: https://twitter.com/FootyAccums/status/1507761204286140430?s=20


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2022)

No EPL or Championship this weekend and what do we get to replace it? Two bloody meaningless Ingurland friendlies that are only available on Sky.

Sometimes I hate international football.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> No EPL or Championship this weekend and what do we get to replace it? Two bloody meaningless Ingurland friendlies that are only available on Sky.
> 
> Sometimes I hate international football.




Yeah but Rhyl won 4-0 away at Meliden, Wrexham after being 2-0 up at home home to bottom club, one win all season, Dover found themselves 2-5 down with 20 minutes left and won 6-5 in the 97th minute, what more do you want!!


----------



## Chislenko (26 Mar 2022)

Sunny Rhyl still looking good for the title after today's games..


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> No EPL or Championship this weekend and what do we get to replace it? Two bloody meaningless Ingurland friendlies that are only available on Sky.
> 
> Sometimes I hate international football.



https://nonleagueday.co.uk


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> No EPL or Championship this weekend and what do we get to replace it? Two bloody meaningless Ingurland friendlies that are only available on Sky.
> 
> Sometimes I hate international football.



Try F1. 🙂


----------



## AndyRM (30 Mar 2022)

Poor show from the Senegal fans last night according to Egypt:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60925012

I'd imagine a fine for their FA is on the cards.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Poor show from the Senegal fans last night according to Egypt:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60925012
> 
> I'd imagine a fine for their FA is on the cards.


A ban from the World Cup tournament wouldn’t be wrong, IMO, with Egypt rightfully taking their place instead.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> A ban from the World Cup tournament wouldn’t be wrong, IMO, with Egypt rightfully taking their place instead.



Yeah, I see where you're coming from, and I get it, but it's not like the players did anything wrong.

I suppose it would send a pretty strong message - I believe it's just been fines and games behind closed doors in the past for this sort of thing.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, I see where you're coming from, and I get it, but it's not like the players did anything wrong.
> 
> I suppose it would send a pretty strong message - I believe it's just been fines and games behind closed doors in the past for this sort of thing.


I remember Swindon Town being penalised after winning promotion to the old Division One for financial irregularities: not the players’s fault.
Derby County, this season, having 21 points deducted for financial irregularities: again, not the players’ fault.
But yeah, I’m not being obtuse, I understand and appreciate your comment. Just need a universally accaptable way to punish teams for their fans’, owners’ unacceptable behaviour and actions, which is fair to the players.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> I remember Swindon Town being penalised after winning promotion to the old Division One for financial irregularities: not the players’s fault.
> Derby County, this season, having 21 points deducted for financial irregularities: again, not the players’ fault.
> But yeah, I’m not being obtuse, I understand and appreciate your comment. Just need a universally accaptable way to punish teams for their fans’, owners’ unacceptable behaviour and actions, which is fair to the players.



It's a tough one, innit?

There's also this going on with Staines Town:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-60920074


----------



## T4tomo (30 Mar 2022)

Dayvo said:


> A ban from the World Cup tournament wouldn’t be wrong, IMO, with Egypt rightfully taking their place instead.


The laser pen pointing is rife throughout African football.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The laser pen pointing is rife throughout African football.


Having a sniper in the crowd for laser-pointers would quickly end the problem.


----------



## Rusty Nails (30 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Poor show from the Senegal fans last night according to Egypt:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60925012
> 
> I'd imagine a fine for their FA is on the cards.


Can't have been important as the President of the Senegalese Federation didn't see anything to worry about, and the Senegalese fans are very welcoming.


----------



## Brandane (1 Apr 2022)

So, all we have to do is beat Ukraine, then Wales, to get into the pi55 easy group B in Qatar. Ingerlund, USA, and Iran await us on our road to the last 16. 😄


----------



## T4tomo (1 Apr 2022)

World Cup draw, just had to pit Scotland or Wales if they get through vs England.

Decent group, will take Iran and USA any day of the week.

The play off winner will fancy their chances of qualifying out of that...


----------



## shep (1 Apr 2022)

Brandane said:


> So, all we have to do is beat Ukraine, then Wales, to get into the pi55 easy group B in Qatar. Ingerlund, USA, and Iran await us on our road to the last 16. 😄



I hope you do, of all 3 I would rather have you lot.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Apr 2022)

Brandane said:


> So, all we have to do is beat Ukraine, then Wales, to get into the pi55 easy group B in Qatar. Ingerlund, USA, and Iran await us on our road to the last 16. 😄




Speaking as your potential opposition Brandane, if you beat Ukraine and then play us in the Final Play Off there is for both of us the none too small matter of four Nations League games in the same month!

Neither Wales or Scotland have the biggest squads to pick from so a few injuries etc in those games and we both could end up with depleted teams for what could be our biggest game for a long time.

You can't even play "a weakened team" in the Nations League games as defeats in that competition will affect future seeding for Euro / World Cup qualifying groups.


----------



## PaulB (2 Apr 2022)

Brandane said:


> So, all we have to do is beat Ukraine, then Wales, to get into the pi55 easy group B in Qatar. Ingerlund, USA, and Iran await us on our road to the last 16. 😄



Ere we go. Auld soft bollocks will go into 'become a temporary fan and fly the flag of whoever the Sassenachs are playing'. He can't even write England!


----------



## Brandane (2 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Ere we go. Auld soft bollocks will go into 'become a temporary fan and fly the flag of whoever the Sassenachs are playing'. He can't even write England!



Having joined my first ship in Khorromshahr, Iran, in 1978, I cannot help but feel an affiliation with that country. 
Come on IRAN!! 





The proof from my treasured discharge book!


----------



## shep (2 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Ere we go. Auld soft bollocks will go into 'become a temporary fan and fly the flag of whoever the Sassenachs are playing'. He can't even write England!


Never thought I would agree with anything you say but you're spot on, reckon he's already ordered an Iranian flag?


........oops too late.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2022)

USA ahead of Croatia in world rankings? Any brown envelopes involved?
Not a bad group really for Eng, secretly want to see Bale and Ramsey in Qatar too


----------



## Mike_P (2 Apr 2022)

Incredibly painful as usual that world cup draw, what on earth was the point of drawing the red balls to confirm each of the Pot A teams had position 1 in each group. Just do it.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Ere we go. Auld soft bollocks will go into 'become a temporary fan and fly the flag of whoever the Sassenachs are playing'. He can't even write England!



Can you write Scotland?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

Bad day for Chelsea and well done Brentford - a deserved win. 

Off pitch shenanigans and International duties taking their toll maybe. 

Bring on Real Madrid. 🙂


----------



## PaulB (3 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Can you write Scotland?


Scotland Scotland Scotland. I love Scotland, mate. I go there all the time - mainly to complete my lifetime obsession of climbing all the Munros, an activity which takes me all over that beautiful country. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Scotland Scotland Scotland. I love Scotland, mate. I go there all the time - mainly to complete my lifetime obsession of climbing all the Munros, an activity which takes me all over that beautiful country. Does that answer your question?


I'll offer up one problem with Scotland. When I went for my interview at Dundee University many years ago, I left Dorset on that sunny spring day and arrived many hours later in a freezing blizzard.


----------



## Slick (3 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll offer up one problem with Scotland. When I went for my interview at Dundee University many years ago, I left Dorset on that sunny spring day and arrived many hours later in a freezing blizzard.


I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say that wasn't your biggest issue that day.


----------



## Stephenite (3 Apr 2022)

Son and Schär on the songscoresheet in north London today.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Apr 2022)

Pretty terrible scenes again in Glasgow, not for the first time unfortunately.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60974371

I'd have Rangers playing behind closed doors for the rest of the season, but I suspect that once again the SFA will do nowt.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

Blimey @vickster ...what happened ??
You had nearly 70% possession, twice the number of shots.....seemingly better everywhere but lost 3 nil.
It's a funny old game


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey @vickster ...what happened ??
> You had nearly 70% possession, twice the number of shots.....seemingly better everywhere but lost 3 nil.
> It's a funny old game


(Liked as a Spurs fan).


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey @vickster ...what happened ??
> You had nearly 70% possession, twice the number of shots.....seemingly better everywhere but lost 3 nil.
> It's a funny old game


As I’ve said before, they’re bloody useless 
We met a better team playing very well at home (Arsenal also seem to be utterly crap when they play on a Monday )


----------



## Beebo (5 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> As I’ve said before, they’re bloody useless
> We met a better team playing very well at home (Arsenal also seem to be utterly crap when they play on a Monday )


One team with nothing to play for against one team desperately pushing for the Champions League. 
It’s not good when the team with more passion is the one in mid table. I guess there players know they have a big semi final coming up. 
I’d love to see Palace get to the FA cup final. They deserve it.


----------



## PaulB (6 Apr 2022)

Everton in the Champions League. 






But having watched Liverpool for 55 years, I think I can say that this team of ours is probably THE best one I've seen. And I've seen some good ones. This Liverpool have literally EVERYthing! So bloody good that personally, I would HATE to have to play against them. They are an absolute joy to watch and you just know every player would run through a brick wall for Jurgen and go back around to run through it again.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Everton in the Champions League.
> View attachment 638823
> 
> 
> But having watched Liverpool for 55 years, I think I can say that this team of ours is probably THE best one I've seen. And I've seen some good ones. This Liverpool have literally EVERYthing! So bloody good that personally, I would HATE to have to play against them. They are an absolute joy to watch and you just know every player would run through a brick wall for Jurgen and go back around to run through it again.


Not so sure about being THE best. Difficult as you can only compare them to the other teams at the time..
I was privileged to watch the great teams of the 60s-early 80s.
But I do agree with your post.
They seem to have got a good one in Diaz.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Apr 2022)

Meanwhile, on the other side of Liverpool I can't see Frank lasting the rest of the season. Everton are behind only Arsenal as the top division's longest serving club, but that is in real danger now,


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Meanwhile, on the other side of Liverpool I can't see Frank lasting the rest of the season. Everton are behind only Arsenal as the top division's longest serving club, but that is in real danger now,


Yep... looking serious now. Just 1 point above relegation zone and some really tough games ahead.
If Burnley get a draw or win at Norwich and Everton lose to Utd they are in deep doggy doo dahs.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2022)

Are football programmes on the way out. A nice piece on the BBC *Here*


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep... looking serious now. Just 1 point above relegation zone and some really tough games ahead.
> If Burnley get a draw or win at Norwich and Everton lose to Utd they are in deep doggy doo dahs.


We'll hammer Everton on saturday.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> We'll hammer Everton on saturday.


Can't you both lose..... please


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2022)

Chelsea 1 Benzema/Mendy 3.

A right royal screw up last night.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Chelsea 1 Benzema/Mendy 3.
> 
> A right royal screw up last night.



Not sure what has happened to Mendy these past few games


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Not sure what has happened to Mendy these past few games


I like Mendy, and to be fair some of the best keepers have come a cropper this season with shocking footwork. Tuchel's face said it all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Not sure what has happened to Mendy these past few games



AFCON seems to have ruined him for some reason but TBF his footwork is shaky at the best of times. 

Maybe he just needs a rest.


----------



## flake99please (7 Apr 2022)

Mindy hasn’t been the same since he was subbed in the cup final.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Apr 2022)

I wouldn't say that disappointing @Slick..... would you? 

_'Rangers will need to come from behind in Glasgow to reach the semi-finals of the Europa League after falling to* a disappointing defeat in Braga'*_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60903070


----------



## AndyRM (8 Apr 2022)

No shots on target? That's pretty disappointing.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

Opinions wanted.
If Everton go down (and to me its looking likely)
1. Will Richarlison stay
2. What is he worth
3. Who would go for him.
As an LFC fan I rate him as a striker.


----------



## cisamcgu (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Opinions wanted.
> If Everton go down (and to me its looking likely)
> 1. Will Richarlison stay
> 2. What is he worth
> ...


1. No
2. £50M+
3. Inter or Man U


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Not sure what has happened to Mendy these past few games


From what i have seen of him i don't rate him at all.
He was awful at the london Stadium earlier this season when he made a howler letting in that shot from Masuaka.
For a top club like Chelsea i think they could do a lot better.


----------



## PaulB (9 Apr 2022)

Personally, I'd prefer dirty Burnley to be eliminated from a top flight where they don't belong. Derbies always add a buzz to the area and stimulate activity. A poor team perennially hoping to scrape just enough points to enable them to do it for another season just stinks of desperation. Burnley, down you go.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> We'll hammer Everton on saturday.


errhhh


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Apr 2022)

Woeful by United. Be tempted to let Rangnick go early as (just) enough points on offer to get a CL spot.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> errhhh


Thought that may come back to haunt me.


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2022)

Dear Chelsea, 
Thanks!
Yours, the Blues along the coast.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2022)

City Vs LFC
a great game. As a Lpool fan I think City were the better team overall but tbf we made and took our chances well.
Both managers respectful of each other.


----------



## PaulB (11 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> City Vs LFC
> a great game. As a Lpool fan I think City were the better team overall but tbf we made and took our chances well.
> Both managers respectful of each other.


 I hate those 2-2 defeats, me.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> City Vs LFC
> a great game. As a Lpool fan I think City were the better team overall but tbf we made and took our chances well.
> Both managers respectful of each other.


Yes it was a great game which lived up to the hype.
I would say city look to have the easier run in(the way west ham are playing 3 points will be a given for city)but i still expect it to go right down to the wire.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2022)

Really good watch for the neutrals.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2022)

..... and we get a rematch on saturday


----------



## PaulB (11 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I would say city look to have the easier run in(the way west ham are playing 3 points will be a given for city)but i still expect it to go right down to the wire.


You haven't looked at the run-ins, have you? Liverpool have got Manchester United and Everton both at Anfield and City have got an easier run in? How'd'ya work that one out? There's six points and a large influx of goals for the mentality monsters right there. Two easier teams could not be brought kicking and screaming to Anfield for ritual humiliation. AND Liverpool get an almost certain bye into the semi-final of the European cup while City have to try and hold on to a marginal 1-0 from their home game when they travel to Madrid. Then Manchester City have got Steven Gerrard's team as their last game at home while we also have to play them for another easy three points. 

Liverpool's is the easier run in unless Manchester City don't have to bother with the faff of that European nonsense.


----------



## shep (11 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> You haven't looked at the run-ins, have you? Liverpool have got Manchester United and Everton both at Anfield and City have got an easier run in? How'd'ya work that one out? There's six points and a large influx of goals for the mentality monsters right there. Two easier teams could not be brought kicking and screaming to Anfield for ritual humiliation. AND Liverpool get an almost certain bye into the semi-final of the European cup while City have to try and hold on to a marginal 1-0 from their home game when they travel to Madrid. Then Manchester City have got Steven Gerrard's team as their last game at home while we also have to play them for another easy three points.
> 
> Liverpool's is the easier run in unless Manchester City don't have to bother with the faff of that European nonsense.


You forget the final game of the season against the mighty Wolves, you to win the prem, us to get into Europe.


----------



## PaulB (11 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> You forget the final game of the season against the mighty Wolves, you to win the prem, us to get into Europe.


Won't matter who Liverpool play, Wolves, Derby, whoever, it's three points.


----------



## shep (12 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Won't matter who Liverpool play, Wolves, Derby, whoever, it's three points.


What's this Derby thing again?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Won't matter who Liverpool play, Wolves, Derby, whoever, it's three points.



I think the days of certainties in the EPL are long gone.


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think the days of certainties in the EPL are long gone.


Although it's fairly certain that Liverpool won't be playing Derby on the last day of the EPL season


----------



## shep (12 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> You haven't looked at the run-ins, have you? Liverpool have got Manchester United and Everton both at Anfield and City have got an easier run in? How'd'ya work that one out? There's six points and a large influx of goals for the mentality monsters right there. Two easier teams could not be brought kicking and screaming to Anfield for ritual humiliation. AND Liverpool get an almost certain bye into the semi-final of the European cup while City have to try and hold on to a marginal 1-0 from their home game when they travel to Madrid. Then Manchester City have got Steven Gerrard's team as their last game at home while we also have to play them for another easy three points.
> 
> Liverpool's is the easier run in unless Manchester City don't have to bother with the faff of that European nonsense.


It's a pity good teams have fans like you because it makes people hope you come crashing down.

Shame really.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Although it's fairly certain that Liverpool won't be playing Derby on the last day of the EPL season


I know. 🙂

I missed the Derby bit and was concentrating on LFC's last EPL match against Wolves.

It amuses me when fans of whatever team they support think xyz match is a guaranteed certainty.

TBF the top 3 EPL teams have only lost 9 games all season in the league thus far.

But you can never say never - just look at our hideous defeat against Brentford a week or so back. Didn't see that one coming.

***

Uphill task at Real Madrid tonight especially after Mendy's gift in the first leg. ☹️


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know. 🙂
> 
> I missed the Derby bit and was concentrating on LFC's last EPL match against Wolves.
> 
> ...


I hadn't realised they had lost so few matches. That's pretty impressive.

I reckon Benzema will be the difference again tonight. He's an absolute twat, but one hell of a player.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Apr 2022)

Some result if Chelsea turn this tie round ... at their best it is possible, Benzema or not.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> It's a pity





AndyRM said:


> I hadn't realised they had lost so few matches. That's pretty impressive.
> 
> I reckon Benzema will be the difference again tonight. He's an absolute twat, but one hell of a player.



He's a fantastic player, almost as good as Lukaku - hahahahaha!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Some result if Chelsea turn this tie round ... at their best it is possible, Benzema or not.



This is true but I can't say that I am brimming with any confidence at the moment.

We've dug ourselves out of plenty of deep holes before but negating the Mendy gift might be a step too far.

If we had the same set-up as the start of the season (3-4-3 with fit Chilwell and James as WB's) when we were really motoring up to December in the EPL then maybe I would be more confident; although we probably would not be in the position we are in tonight.

Still, that's only ifs and maybes and the fact of the matter is we trail by 2 going away to a very good team and it will take some doing to overcome that.

KTBFFH


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> You haven't looked at the run-ins, have you? Liverpool have got Manchester United and Everton both at Anfield and City have got an easier run in? How'd'ya work that one out? There's six points and a large influx of goals for the mentality monsters right there. Two easier teams could not be brought kicking and screaming to Anfield for ritual humiliation. AND Liverpool get an almost certain bye into the semi-final of the European cup while City have to try and hold on to a marginal 1-0 from their home game when they travel to Madrid. Then Manchester City have got Steven Gerrard's team as their last game at home while we also have to play them for another easy three points.
> 
> Liverpool's is the easier run in unless Manchester City don't have to bother with the faff of that European nonsense.



One of the things I've never understood about football is why Liverpool fans have a reputation for arrogance. 

One of life's little mysteries I guess.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> ..... and we get a rematch on saturday



I'm lucky enough to have been at the Etihad on Sunday and have tickets for the coming Saturday too.

Cracking game, felt we edged it and that last minute Mahrez miss will stay with me for a very, very long time!

Very happy to be top of the league with seven to go, but anything could happen yet.

I've also got tickets for Villa on the last day :-)


----------



## PaulB (12 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> It's a pity good teams have fans like you because it makes people hope you come crashing down.
> 
> Shame really.


And that bothers me how? Let's not forget who made that comment, Derby boy.


----------



## shep (12 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> And that bothers me how? Let's not forget who made that comment, Derby boy.


I'm sure it won't bother you at all.

Now at the risk of repeating myself, what is this Derby thing all about?

Is it your sense of humour I'm somehow missing or have you some misguided notion saying 'Derby' is somehow offensive or have you genuinely got something wrong with you?

I'm genuinely intrigued?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> I'm sure it won't bother you at all.
> 
> Now at the risk of repeating myself, what is this Derby thing all about?
> 
> ...


It's quite strange to say the least.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> It's a pity good teams have fans like you because it makes people hope you come crashing down.
> 
> Shame really.


To be fair, Paul is normally fairly level headed. 
Not sure why Paul's got this idea that you're a Derby fan. 

But I think that traditionally, they all tend to get a bit giddy, slack eyed and silly at this time of the season regardless. 🤭 You kind of allow for it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Apr 2022)

Nasty spot for RM free kick.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Superb goal from Mount.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Tension building now...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2022)

Blimey..cmon the Blues


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey..cmon the Blues



Werner - cracker! 

Go Chelsea. 

KTBFFH


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Rollocks - top goal. 

What a match - makes the weekend's big match look insipid. 🙂


----------



## Chislenko (12 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm lucky enough to have been at the Etihad on Sunday and have tickets for the coming Saturday too.
> 
> Cracking game, felt we edged it and that last minute Mahrez miss will stay with me for a very, very long time!
> 
> ...



When I was a lad you didn't need tickets, you just turned up and paid at the turnstile...Those were the days!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Oh Christ - Benzema again


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2022)

Chelsea were the better team by far for so much of this match


----------



## Chislenko (12 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Chelsea were the better team by far for so much of this match



Yeah but Gareth ain't come on yet!


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yeah but Gareth ain't come on yet!


Don’t think his man-bun got an airing in the end?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Chelsea were the better team by far for so much of this match



Even McManaman said the same. 

Benzema saved them for sure.


----------



## StuAff (12 Apr 2022)

Bayern out as well, sunk by the Yellow Submarine.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Don’t think his man-bun got an airing in the end?



As long as he is fit for Wales @vickster I am happy 😊


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm lucky enough to have been at the Etihad on Sunday and have tickets for the coming Saturday too.
> 
> Cracking game, felt we edged it and that last minute Mahrez miss will stay with me for a very, very long time!
> 
> ...


You have controversial German referee Felix Zwayer for your game against Atletico Madrid tonight.
Good luck with that.
​


----------



## Chislenko (13 Apr 2022)

A new beer from a small independent in America.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Apr 2022)

I've gotten over last night's defeat - onwards and upwards especially once the club's ownership position is resolved.

On the upside Chelsea are the first English team to beat Real Madrid at home in 54 years - so last night was no mean feat. We played better than them and really lost the tie on the first leg when we were awful. Cest la vie.

Whilst we are partisan re Chelsea we always wish the other English teams the very best in the Champions League etc. So, best of luck to MCFC and LFC tonight - the latter ought to be a stroll.


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> best of luck to MCFC and LFC tonight - the *latter ought to be a stroll.*


I hope so, but RM possibly thought that last night and look how that turned out.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I hope so, but RM possibly thought that last night and look how that turned out.


They got through to the semi finals?


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> They got through to the semi finals?


Obvs.

After a really big scare.

No side can relax this close to a final.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Obvs.
> 
> After a really big scare.
> 
> No side can relax this close to a final.


They probably were a bit relaxed I suppose, but the damage was already done.

I hope Man City manage to hold on against Atletico tonight, but it's going to be tough.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> They probably were a bit relaxed I suppose, but the damage was already done.
> 
> I hope Man City manage to hold on against Atletico tonight, but it's going to be tough.



They definitely weren't relaxed - both sides gave everything, Chelsea were better and deserved the win. 

Two different commentators had it down as a classic CL match for the neutral.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They definitely weren't relaxed - both sides gave everything, Chelsea were better and deserved the win.
> 
> Two different commentators had it down as a classic CL match for the neutral.


I've only seen highlights to be fair - I was watching Scotland not get hammered by Spain. And then Kenny Shiels once again talking utter rubbish in a post match interview. I reckon he's talked his way out of a job, again.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Apr 2022)

Athletico don’t disappoint , true to form . One of the dirtiest sides going. What an absolute farce of end to the game. A taste of their own medicine . Simeone does have them set up well to frustrate the opposition but some satisfaction to the end result tonight. Ref had a shocker


----------



## Seevio (13 Apr 2022)

Much as I wanted Atletico to win, the competition is better off with them out of it.


----------



## Beebo (13 Apr 2022)

Two English teams v two Spanish teams 
id prefer an all English semi and an all Spanish semi to guarantee a mixed final.


----------



## PaulB (13 Apr 2022)

Beebo said:


> Two English teams v two Spanish teams
> id prefer an all English semi and an all Spanish semi to guarantee a mixed final.


That's two Spanish teams, one English team and one UAE team.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> That's two Spanish teams, one English team and one UAE team.


You're aware of who owns Liverpool, right?


----------



## Stephenite (14 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> That's two Spanish teams, one English team and one UAE team.


Isn’t Liverpool owned by Fenway Sports Group, an American company?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> That's two Spanish teams, one English team and one UAE team.



Extra salty nuts with your bitter Sir?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> You're aware of who owns Liverpool, right?





Stephenite said:


> Isn’t Liverpool owned by Fenway Sports Group, an American company?



A fact conveniently ignored by some inhabitants of The Red & White Kop forum.


----------



## PaulB (14 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Extra salty nuts with your bitter Sir?


 'Salty' - catch-all term used by the lazy-trendy to signify they can't be bothered to formulate an argument of their own.

'Salty'! The Oiligarchs who run Manchester City are believed to be under scrutiny which could result in the imposition of some of the same sanctions Chelsea are subject to. And I'm to be 'salty' about that?


----------



## PaulB (14 Apr 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Isn’t Liverpool owned by Fenway Sports Group, an American company?


Yes, I believe they are. Isn't Manchester City owned by an oiligarch of the United Arab Emirates?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2022)

C'mon the Spaniards...


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> 'Salty' - catch-all term used by the lazy-trendy to signify they can't be bothered to formulate an argument of their own.
> 
> 'Salty'! The Oiligarchs who run Manchester City are believed to be under scrutiny which could result in the imposition of some of the same sanctions Chelsea are subject to. And I'm to be 'salty' about that?


You're not forming much of an argument of your own here. I'm no fan of the UAE, but at least they never tried to trademark the word 'Manchester'.

Man City have been investigated for ages. Nothing has ever managed to stick, so they've either got fantastic lawyers or aren't doing anything technically wrong. Probably a combination of both.


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> That's two Spanish teams, one English US team and one UAE team.


FTFY

Perhaps that is what you meant to say.

Without criticising the owners of any team much of English football is at least part-owned by wealthy people from other countries.


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> FTFY
> 
> Perhaps that is what you meant to say.
> 
> Without criticising the owners of any team much of English football is at least part-owned by wealthy people from other countries.


And in pretty much every English PL team, English players are in the minority in any starting 11, they just happen to play in England (which is how it is now, not a criticism)


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> And in pretty much every English PL team, English players are in the minority in any starting 11, they just happen to play in England (which is how it is now, not a criticism)


https://fbref.com/en/comps/9/nations/Premier-League-Nationalities

Because I'm bored, I looked this up and was surprised by a couple of things:

• England having the most players in the PL

• Scotland having so many

(I appreciate this doesn't break it down into starting XI, but still pretty interesting)

Likewise here:

• Scotland having so few in the top flight

https://fbref.com/en/comps/Big5/nations/Big-5-European-Leagues-Nationalities


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> https://fbref.com/en/comps/9/nations/Premier-League-Nationalities
> 
> Because I'm bored, I looked this up and was surprised by a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Reading it again, I've misunderstood the stats about Scottish players in Scotland. That's how many are playing in the "Big 5 Leagues", rather than our own top flight; I did think it seemed a bit unlikely that there were only 29!


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Apr 2022)

64 minutes gone and West Ham 3-0 up against Lyon

But hey, this is West ham so I'm still nervous!!!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Apr 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> 64 minutes gone and West Ham 3-0 up against Lyon
> 
> But hey, this is West ham so I'm still nervous!!!


great win ⚒️
I’ll be getting my seat for the semi’s.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Apr 2022)

It’s all getting exciting at Castle Greyskull 


And Arfield could not hit a cows arris with a banjo


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Apr 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/60903990


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No shots on target? That's pretty disappointing.



At the time you posted that I did think they were saving them for the home leg (as it more than proves below), but didn't want to temp fate by saying it.  

Rangers 3-1 Braga (3-2 agg, aet): Europa League quarter-final​https://www.theguardian.com › football › live › apr › r...



9 hours ago — 86 min _Rangers_ have had 64 per cent possession* 20 shots *to _Braga's_ four. They've also had *three goals disallowed*. But at the moment, it ...


----------



## Chislenko (15 Apr 2022)

In other news Wales get stitched up again. Five games in 14 days in June including a World Cup playoff and four Nations League games. 

Meanwhile our potential opponents in said World Cup play off have their games rearranged to September so will be a lot fresher / less chance of injury!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> great win ⚒️
> I’ll be getting my seat for the semi’s.



Great result!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2022)

WOW! Burnley have sacked Sean Dyche. Astonishing decision.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Burnley have sacked Sean Dyche. Astonishing decision.


Strange time to sack the manager. i suppose they have got to try something but it sounds like desperation to me.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> In other news Wales get stitched up again. Five games in 14 days in June including a World Cup playoff and four Nations League games.
> 
> Meanwhile our potential opponents in said World Cup play off have their games rearranged to September so will be a lot fresher / less chance of injury!


Wales' potential opponents in the World Cup play-off are playing on June 1, then playing you (with home advantage) 4 days later... 

Even if Scotland don't get through, we'll be following that up with 3 games in 6 days.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> great win ⚒️
> I’ll be getting my seat for the semi’s.


Frankfurt are a first leg team, everything will be fine.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75MmvvCq1eA


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Strange time to sack the manager. i suppose they have got to try something but it sounds like desperation to me.


In particular Sean Dyche. Absolutely clear the American owners do not understand the respect Dyche commands within the club, his players, the fans and the wider community.

If there is a man you want in charge after a relegation it's Sean Dyche. As a Rover if the club appointed Dyche at Ewood I'd welcome him with open arms.

Crazy decision by the owners and once more proof of the damage overseas ownership does to clubs and football in this country.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In particular Sean Dyche. Absolutely clear the American owners do not understand the respect Dyche commands within the club, his players, the fans and the wider community.
> 
> If there is a man you want in charge after a relegation it's Sean Dyche. As a Rover if the club appointed Dyche at Ewood I'd welcome him with open arms.
> 
> Crazy decision by the owners and once more proof of the damage overseas ownership does to clubs and football in this country.


Quite a few comments here, saying someone called Pace has put Burnley in serious debt.
https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....fc-sacked-longest-running-manager-sean-dyche/
I thought they were way over 100 million in credit, but according to these comments they are way over 100 million in debt.🤔

If this is the case then Accrington Stanley are the only east Lancashire league club in the black!!


----------



## Chislenko (15 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Wales' potential opponents in the World Cup play-off are playing on June 1, then playing you (with home advantage) 4 days later...
> 
> Even if Scotland don't get through, we'll be following that up with 3 games in 6 days.



Your following games have been moved to September Andy.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Quite a few comments here, saying someone called Pace has put Burnley in serious debt.
> https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....fc-sacked-longest-running-manager-sean-dyche/
> I thought they were way over 100 million in credit, but according to these comments they are way over 100 million in debt.🤔
> 
> If this is the case then Accrington Stanley are the only east Lancashire league club in the black!!


It's pretty much the same method to purchase as the Glaziers used to purchase United.

Most of these overseas owners have no understanding or love of the game. They're leeches here to do nothing more than take what they want be it profit, publicity or kudos from a club. The game has been going downhill since they day Sky arrived. There will be a reckoning and it will all collapse one day.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-left-club-90m-worse-off-and-loaded-with-debt


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Most of these overseas owners have no understanding or love of the game.


The Venkys proved that with Blackburn Rovers. They thought they were buying a Premier League franchise and did not realise the club could be relegated until it was gently pointed out to them when they were in trouble half way through their last season in the top division.

Sooner or later another big name club is going to drown under an avalanche of debt they haven't a hope of tackling, like Leeds and Glasgow Rangers have already found.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> The Venkys proved that with Blackburn Rovers. They thought they were buying a Premier League franchise and did not realise the club could be relegated until it was gently pointed out to them when they were in trouble half way through their last season in the top division.
> 
> Sooner or later another big name club is going to drown under an avalanche of debt they haven't a hope of tackling, like Leeds and Glasgow Rangers have already found.


Oh tell me about it. The way my club has been destroyed by Venkys, Jerome Anderson, SEM and Kentaro is unbelievable. A successful PL club thrown to the Wolves by owners who haven't been seen at the club in perhaps eight years.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Your following games have been moved to September Andy.


Scotland v Ukraine - June 1

Wales v Winner of the above - June 5

Scotland v Armenia - June 8

Republic of Ireland v Scotland - June 11

Armenia v Scotland - June 14


----------



## Beebo (15 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's pretty much the same method to purchase as the Glaziers used to purchase United.


Seems exactly the same. Massive leverage. Using the clubs own debt to buy the club.
Except ManU are never going to be relegated and have a huge international fan base.


----------



## Chislenko (15 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Scotland v Ukraine - June 1
> 
> Wales v Winner of the above - June 5
> 
> ...


Apologies Andy, I was obviously not paying attention!! Pretty much the same dates as us then although rather frighteningly we have Poland, Belgium and Holland. I can see us finishing bottom of that group 😟


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Apologies Andy, I was obviously not paying attention!! Pretty much the same dates as us then although rather frighteningly we have Poland, Belgium and Holland. I can see us finishing bottom of that group 😟


No need to apologise.

I reckon you'll beat Poland and Belgium.


----------



## Chislenko (16 Apr 2022)

Whilst some non descript semi final was happening at Wibley between two foreign legion teams Sunny Rhyl scored a 3-0 home win against Glan Conwy. Leaders Prestatyn Sports had no game so sunny Rhyl cut the deficit to two points with four games in hand.

Next league game for the mighty Lillywhites is at Prestatyn Sports, surely a title decider.

I realise you are all on the edge of your seat waiting for the outcome of that game but you will have to wait a fortnight as Super Sunny Rhyl have yet another cup game next week.


----------



## Slick (16 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Pretty terrible scenes again in Glasgow, not for the first time unfortunately.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60974371
> 
> I'd have Rangers playing behind closed doors for the rest of the season, but I suspect that once again the SFA will do nowt.


Whilst it was disgusting to see, I'm grateful that you aren't judge and jury for the sake of one tadger from Bo'ness denying me the chance to watch the run in. Thankfully others don't share your view. 


Accy cyclist said:


> I wouldn't say that disappointing @Slick..... would you?
> 
> _'Rangers will need to come from behind in Glasgow to reach the semi-finals of the Europa League after falling to* a disappointing defeat in Braga'*_
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/60903070


Sometimes to win the war you need to give a little. 


AndyRM said:


> No shots on target? That's pretty disappointing.


All is well that end well. 


MrGrumpy said:


> It’s all getting exciting at Castle Greyskull
> 
> 
> And Arfield could not hit a cows arris with a banjo


----------



## PaulB (16 Apr 2022)

My most sincerest contrafibularities to the Oiligarchs after they were spanked by the reds of Liverpool this avvy. You can concentrate on taking the league to your Emirates overlords after that, cant you? And your fans were an absolute disgrace in the supposed minute's silence so you deserve what you got rammed up you.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Apr 2022)

Slick said:


> Whilst it was disgusting to see, I'm grateful that you aren't judge and jury for the sake of one tadger from Bo'ness denying me the chance to watch the run in. Thankfully others don't share your view.
> 
> Sometimes to win the war you need to give a little.
> 
> All is well that end well.


Don't get me wrong, I'm very much not of the opinion that all Rangers fans should be tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Seevio (17 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> My most sincerest contrafibularities to the Oiligarchs after they were spanked by the reds of Liverpool this avvy. You can concentrate on taking the league to your Emirates overlords after that, cant you? And your fans were an absolute disgrace in the supposed minute's silence so you deserve what you got rammed up you.



I'm yet to be convinced that 3-2 is a spanking. If Pep had taken things seriously and played Ederson (was he injured?) it would have been a very different game. Mane's first goal maybe wouldn't have happened and his second goal may not have beaten the keeper at the near post. I was rather impressed with Mane's second goal but unless he specifically says otherwise, it does rather look like he sliced it and got lucky.

But whatever. Pep made his bed and is now lying in it.


----------



## Lozz360 (17 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No need to apologise.
> 
> I reckon you'll beat Poland and Belgium.


With all due respect to Wales, you do realise Belgium are currently ranked second in the world?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> My most sincerest contrafibularities to the Oiligarchs after they were spanked by the reds of Liverpool this avvy. You can concentrate on taking the league to your Emirates overlords after that, cant you? And your fans were an absolute disgrace in the supposed minute's silence so you deserve what you got rammed up you.



Magnanimous in victory as we'd expect from Liverpool fans. 

City were terrible first half. 

FWIW and if anyone's interested there was a lot of confusion over the silence. It was introduced as a "minute's remembrance" and where we were that was interpreted as a minute's applause. When it became apparent it was supposed to be silence, that stopped, then some chanting started elsewhere, which I think might have been latecomers arriving from the concorse, though not sure about that. 

None of which, I hasten to add, excuses it, but it was all a bit chaotic.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Apr 2022)

Lozz360 said:


> With all due respect to Wales, you do realise Belgium are currently ranked second in the world?



To be fair they were ranked second in the world when we "wiped the floor" with them at Euro 2016!

But, my sensible head doesn't hold out much hope as with all these games in quick succession we do not have a deep enough squad to cover injuries / suspensions.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> My most sincerest contrafibularities to the Oiligarchs after they were spanked by the reds of Liverpool this avvy. You can concentrate on taking the league to your Emirates overlords after that, cant you? And your fans were an absolute disgrace in the supposed minute's silence so you deserve what you got rammed up you.



Ha, spanked! Was the pub good? It sounds like you had a few.

"Spanked" is normally the term for something like a 4 nil, not a 3-2 against a team who for some reason played the game without their main spine. Always classy in victory, Liverpool fans.


----------



## PaulB (17 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Magnanimous in victory as we'd expect from Liverpool fans.
> 
> City were terrible first half.
> 
> ...


No. Just no.


----------



## PaulB (17 Apr 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Ha, spanked! Was the pub good? It sounds like you had a few.
> 
> "Spanked" is normally the term for something like a 4 nil, not a 3-2 against a team who for some reason played the game without their main spine. Always classy in victory, Liverpool fans.



Pub? I was at the match. And how did it 'sound' when it was written? 

And City played at what we should regard as finding their equilibrium which - being generous - is exactly where they'd be without the Emirates oil money.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> No. Just no.



?


----------



## AndyRM (17 Apr 2022)

An absolute spanking...


----------



## AndyRM (17 Apr 2022)

Lozz360 said:


> With all due respect to Wales, you do realise Belgium are currently ranked second in the world?


I do, but I've no idea why they are ranked so highly as they've won absolutely f*ck all.

The rankings are an utter joke anyway.


----------



## Slick (17 Apr 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> It’s all getting exciting at Castle Greyskull
> 
> 
> And Arfield could not hit a cows arris with a banjo




What a team.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I do, but I've no idea why they are ranked so highly as they've won absolutely f*ck all.
> 
> The rankings are an utter joke anyway.



Agree with rankings - USA ahead of Croatia, come on


----------



## AndyRM (17 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree with rankings - USA ahead of Croatia, come on


They make no sense to me. How can Brasil be top of the pile when they haven't won the World Cup for 20 years? They've not even been in the top 3!

Even using FIFA's own rules I don't understand how that's possible.

https://digitalhub.fifa.com/m/f99da4f73212220/original/edbm045h0udbwkqew35a-pdf.pdf


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Apr 2022)

Slick said:


> What a team.














 

And what a week eh!!!


----------



## Slick (18 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 640631
> 
> 
> View attachment 640632
> ...




Not going to lie @Accy cyclist couldn't have went better.


----------



## PaulB (18 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> ?



No-one's saying ALL Manchester City fans joined in but a significant number did and it was getting louder. The fans - who must have been so ashamed of being unable to observe a silence for one minute - spent the next 90 minutes making up for it. If it wasn't so bad, the club wouldn't have had to release an apology. Your attempt at a cover-up sounded as hollow as Rees-Mogg's claim about 'Ester redemption' and doesn't work for me. 

It was very disappointing because ordinarily, we have no problems with their fans unlike the fans of the other club with Manchester in their name, as we'll see tomorrow night. I'm involved in a court case (on the jury) this week so hope I get away in time to get there.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Your attempt at a cover-up



Give it a rest.


----------



## PaulB (18 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Give it a rest.


Quite right. You need a break from it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2022)

Slick said:


> Are you ragin mate?



Naw


----------



## Slick (18 Apr 2022)

Aye, yer ragin.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Apr 2022)

Took the plunge and bought tickets for what will hopefully be Killie's title decider against Arbroath on Friday night.

Going to be in our safe standing section, which will be novel. I've stood at football before, but never 'legally' in an all seater stadium.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Apr 2022)

This made me laugh, in a gallows humour sort of way:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61062992

Lee Bowyer describing that hammering as his "worst day in football" - short or selective memory there Lee...


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2022)

Didn't know Danny Dyer played for Derby.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Apr 2022)

how do you predict where this will end up, with such inconsistent form almost everywhere...


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

I don't gamble......just something I have never done.
Just reading that BetFred have the highest odds (for 30+ years) against Utd getting anything from tonights game.
I know that, in these games, form can go out of the window but imo Lpool have too much for them.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I don't gamble......just something I have never done.
> Just reading that BetFred have the highest odds (for 30+ years) against Utd getting anything from tonights game.
> I know that, in these games, form can go out of the window but imo Lpool have too much for them.



Clutching at straws I know but L'pool have played nearly twice as many games as us since beginning of last month (11 v 6), sometimes important at the sharp end of the season?
So hard to predict, but fingers crossed its a contest at least


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Clutching at straws I know but L'pool have played nearly twice as many games as us since beginning of last month (11 v 6), sometimes important at the sharp end of the season?
> So hard to predict, but fingers crossed its a contest at least



I knew we had played more but not realised it was that many.
Fortunately we have a very strong squad this year so can alternate to rest players.


----------



## PaulB (19 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Clutching at straws I know but L'pool have played nearly twice as many games as us since beginning of last month (11 v 6), sometimes important at the sharp end of the season?
> So hard to predict, but fingers crossed its a contest at least


All due respect, that's not going to happen, is it? It was 0-5 at Old Trafford when Liverpool took pity on the 4 players against them so eased off. A contest is unlikely to be seen at Anfield this evening.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> All due respect, that's not going to happen, is it? It was 0-5 at Old Trafford when Liverpool took pity on the 4 players against them so eased off. A contest is unlikely to be seen at Anfield this evening.



CompetitionManchester United winsDrawsLiverpool winsLeague*68*5059
LOL


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> All due respect, that's not going to happen, is it? It was 0-5 at Old Trafford when Liverpool took pity on the 4 players against them so eased off. A contest is unlikely to be seen at Anfield this evening.



I really really hope you are right but I will save my gloating until afterwards.
My closest friend is a lifelong Utd supporter and is coming here to watch it.......should be an interesting evening


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I really really hope you are right but I will save my gloating until afterwards.
> My closest friend is a lifelong Utd supporter and is coming here to watch it.......should be an interesting evening



Just have plenty of strong drinks on hand, but let your friend have one as well 😀


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just have plenty of strong drinks on hand, but let your friend have one as well 😀



2 nil
He is drinking 8% Skol.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 2 nil
> He is drinking 8% Skol.



I might need something stronger, but better 2nd half.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2022)

Both teams had a lot to play for. But then football is cyclical in nature, and fans can have short memories.

Fair play to Liverpool. I thought Man City were strolling that league until recently.


----------



## PaulB (20 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I really really hope you are right but I will save my gloating until afterwards.
> My closest friend is a lifelong Utd supporter and is coming here to watch it.......should be an interesting evening



Ding! 

It was as obvious going into this one as is the game on Sunday against Evertonil. 

That must be THE worst Manchester United team I've ever seen at Anfield - but it was known in advance what we'd be seeing and they didn't let us down on that score. Our fans were magnificent in the minute's applause for Ronaldo and Alcantara earned the first 10/10 from a Liverpool player this season so far. I'd love to see more of them on the way.


----------



## matticus (20 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Our fans were magnificent in the minute's applause for Ronaldo


<googles>
That is just ... outstanding. Can't stand the bloke, but he's a human being and I was very sad to read the news yesterday. That was a magnificent gesture.


----------



## Slick (22 Apr 2022)

Cracking Friday night football on BBC Scotland for anyone interested in really good battle for the title. Should make an interesting 2nd half.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2022)

Game of two halves, in every sense of the phrase! Terrible officials who didn't seem to have a clue what was going on, the linesman in front of was particularly abysmal, Beaton was absolutely woeful: when he booked Lafferty after he was fouled I thought he was taking the piss.

Still, worthy winners in the end and we knackered Arbroath's wee fairy tale. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Slick (23 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Game of two halves, in every sense of the phrase! Terrible officials who didn't seem to have a clue what was going on, the linesman in front of was particularly abysmal, Beaton was absolutely woeful: when he booked Lafferty after he was fouled I thought he was taking the piss.
> 
> Still, worthy winners in the end and we knackered Arbroath's wee fairy tale. Lovely stuff.
> 
> View attachment 641334



Worthy winners in the end although I suspect most of the neutrals were cheering for Arbroath.

I kinda hope they come up as well, as much for the Dick Campbell interviews as much as anything else.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2022)

Slick said:


> Worthy winners in the end although I suspect most of the neutrals were cheering for Arbroath.
> 
> I kinda hope they come up as well, as much for the Dick Campbell interviews as much as anything else.



Like the song says, "We are Killie, Ayrshire Killie, Noone likes us, we don't care." I don't bother going on... I'm still amazed we haven't been properly hammered for the next bit, but it'll happen.

I hope they go up too. I think they'd probably be cannon fodder, but you never know. Surprised to see Aberdeen and Hibs doing so poorly this season. Scottish football is weird.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2022)

Sad news about Oldham being relegated from the Football League.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61125002
They become the first former Premier League club to lose their league status. Joe Royle, Andy Ritchie etc seem such a very long ago distant memory!!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2022)

In a way it is a shame, and I have sympathy for the Oldham fans who have done nothing wrong but had to watch their club run into the ground.

That said, this comment from the article resonated with me:

"Why all the wringing of hands? The Football League is and always has been based on a system of promotion and relegation. If after 46 matches you are one of the two worst teams in the league, you have to accept relegation with dignity. A period of readjustment can work wonders - just ask Luton, Exeter, Stockport and Wrexham who are all in a much better place than before their relegation."

There are loads of clubs who have suffered at the hands of dodgy owners, corrupt financing and ludicrous decisions made by their boards (my own included). If I was an Oldham fan, I'd be devastated, but I'm not. And yeah, this will sound callous but I really don't care. I hope they find owners with scruples, but at the end of the day clubs are where they are because they deserve to be there: nobody has any right to be in any league or competition, it's the nature of the game.


----------



## Slick (23 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Like the song says, "We are Killie, Ayrshire Killie, Noone likes us, we don't care." I don't bother going on... I'm still amazed we haven't been properly hammered for the next bit, but it'll happen.
> 
> I hope they go up too. I think they'd probably be cannon fodder, but you never know. Surprised to see Aberdeen and Hibs doing so poorly this season. Scottish football is weird.



Too much low hanging fruit elsewhere.


----------



## gavgav (24 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news about Oldham being relegated from the Football League.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61125002
> They become the first former Premier League club to lose their league status. Joe Royle, Andy Ritchie etc seem such a very long ago distant memory!!



A prime example of a club ruined by bad owners.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> In a way it is a shame, and I have sympathy for the Oldham fans who have done nothing wrong but had to watch their club run into the ground.
> 
> That said, this comment from the article resonated with me:
> 
> ...



Absolutely spot on too.

We football fans like to delude ourselves that our clubs have an automatic right to a perceived status in the games hierarchy, hence Man U fans sobbing like children and blaming everyone and anyone because their club are only coming sixth in the EPL. Feckin' get over it, there are eighty six clubs in the top four divisions who would give their eye teeth to be where you are, most of whom never have been that high and never will be either.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2022)

Phew!

After the worst ever penalty we finally score.

Probably consolidates third place now.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Phew!
> 
> After the worst ever penalty we finally score.
> 
> Probably consolidates third place now.


Terrible game to watch.
Chelsea the better side in the second half.
Why does Var have to get involved in every decision? It probably was a red card for Dawson but the ref gave a yellow and that should have been it.
At least the red card doesn't count in the Europa league but we are going to be short of defenders for the game against Arsenal next sunday.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Terrible game to watch.
> Chelsea the better side in the second half.
> Why does Var have to get involved in every decision? It probably was a red card for Dawson but the ref gave a yellow and that should have been it.
> At least the red card doesn't count in the Europa league but we are going to be short of defenders for the game against Arsenal next sunday.



Definitely wasn't a great game.

TBH I don't like the double whammy of a red and a penalty combo - whether it's for or against us.

As you say, mercifully doesn't count this coming Thursday.

All the very best to your team and I hope you make it through to the final.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Apr 2022)

@SpokeyDokey Thanks


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @SpokeyDokey Thanks



Going to be a tough tie, but we do seem to raise our game in Europe.

Everton are staring into the abyss, sixty eight years of continuos top division status is now very much at risk.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2022)

Faint praise I know, but Everton looked more up for the game than Man U did. Could be dark days ahead for Frank with Chelsea next game.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

It's beginning to look as though the Burnley decision to dump Sean Dyche was a good one. Personally I still think it was bonkers but the table says otherwise.


----------



## PaulB (24 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Faint praise I know, but Everton looked more up for the game than Man U did. Could be dark days ahead for Frank with Chelsea next game.



Evertonil were awful but, it has to be said, they had more desire and fight than the team we saw at Anfield in midweek. The funniest chant was a slight reprise of the 'duh-dudududuh-fark the tories' one that turned into 'duh-duddduduh - Frank's a tory'. Lampard's reaction was probably along the lines of, "Well yes I am, actually so you working-clarrs oiks can go and do beastly things to one another."


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Evertonil were awful but, it has to be said, they had more desire and fight than the team we saw at Anfield in midweek. The funniest chant was a slight reprise of the 'duh-dudududuh-fark the tories' one that turned into 'duh-duddduduh - Frank's a tory'. Lampard's reaction was probably along the lines of, "Well yes I am, actually so you working-clarrs oiks can go and do beastly things to one another."



Yeah, because no Liverpool player earns thousands of pounds a week. And none of them are millionaires. And none of your players have never done anything untoward.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Apr 2022)

Was MOTD on tonight? I looked at the BBC football page on my laptop, but there wasn't the usual link to it. I also looked at this, but it isn't there either.🤔
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b007t9y1/match-of-the-day


----------



## StuAff (24 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Was MOTD on tonight? I looked at the BBC football page on my laptop, but there wasn't the usual link to it. I also looked at this, but it isn't there either.🤔
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b007t9y1/match-of-the-day



MOTD *2*, BBC1, 10.30. Should be on iPlayer for a bit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Your view of football is f*cking warped IMO


Maybe more blinkered, bordering on biased I'd say.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2022)

StuAff said:


> MOTD *2*, BBC1, 10.30. Should be on iPlayer for a bit.



It's still not on this... https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b007t9y1/match-of-the-day

Last night (Saturday) it wasn't on the BBC football page, but was soon on 'iPLAYER'. Ah well, I'll just watch today's highlights on You Tube vids, though it's not quite the same.


----------



## PaulB (25 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, because no Liverpool player earns thousands of pounds a week. And none of them are millionaires. And none of your players have never done anything untoward.



WHAT? Had 'refreshment' been consumed when you decided on that world class bon mot last night? Because it makes zero sense.


----------



## shep (25 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Because it makes zero sense.



Unlike you that thinks Wolverhampton is in Derbyshire?


----------



## Mike_P (25 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's still not on this... https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b007t9y1/match-of-the-day


Because its Match of the Day 2 - look for that and you will find it


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's still not on this... https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b007t9y1/match-of-the-day
> 
> Last night (Saturday) it wasn't on the BBC football page, but was soon on 'iPLAYER'. Ah well, I'll just watch today's highlights on You Tube vids, though it's not quite the same.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0016t0v


----------



## T4tomo (25 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sad news about Oldham being relegated from the Football League.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61125002
> They become the first former Premier League club to lose their league status. Joe Royle, Andy Ritchie etc seem such a very long ago distant memory!!



Yeah, but look at Luton , they had a few seasons in non league but very likely to be in the championship ply-offs this season.

I find it staggering that Everton can spend £500m on transfer fees over 5 year, (let alone wages) and are now favourites for the last relegation slot. I really hope Burnley stay up, a well run club who don't spend beyond their means.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> WHAT? Had 'refreshment' been consumed when you decided on that world class bon mot last night? Because it makes zero sense.



It makes more sense than your weird thought that @shep supports Derby.

Anyway to be clear:

The way I interpreted your post is that you think Liverpool are working class heroes and paragons of virtue. 

Mine is that they aren't, and who cares what Lampard's political affiliations are?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I really hope Burnley stay up, a well run club who don't spend beyond their means.


I'm kind of 45/55 about their survival or not. Part of me wants them to because a local club in the top flight is good and them being there pees quite a few off, like a certain Liverpool supporter on here.  On the other hand I'm a former Blackburn fan as in fan that goes, but I still follow them as in listening to their games on the radio and looking for their results etc. Yesterday 'The Dingles' sang one song constantly throughout the match. I won't repeat the whole song but it has "Till we play bastard Rovers" in. I once asked a Burnley fan what he'd rather have, a Burnley win or a Rovers loss. He replied "a b..t.rds loss". He even showed me a tattoo he has which says 'Ewood '85', in reference to Burnley fans part wrecking the away end at a Rovers v Burnley game in 1985. Football fans normally have tattoos celebrating their teams achievements, not their fans wrecking away ends, but that sadly seems to be the mentality of many Burnley fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Apr 2022)

During yesterday's Burnley v Wolves match they seemed to keep saying "Here's Jonny", on the local radio 
commentary and I've just heard it said on the MOTD commentary. Were they doing it on purpose I ask?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2022)

Well I renewed my season tickets for Ewood Park today. Prices held till early June I believe. Looking forward to another season of high expectations only to have them dashed in March!!!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (25 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Yeah, but look at Luton , they had a few seasons in non league but very likely to be in the championship ply-offs this season.
> 
> I find it staggering that Everton can spend £500m on transfer fees over 5 year, (let alone wages) and are now favourites for the last relegation slot. I really hope Burnley stay up, a well run club *who don't spend beyond their means.*



Well they've saved a few bob on managers wages of late.


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Well they've saved a few bob on managers wages of late.



Wonder how much Benitez's golden handshake was though!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Wonder how much Benitez's golden handshake was though!!



Between £14m and £17.5m on the three year deal.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Between £14m and £17.5m on the three year deal.



So, say the deal was half way between those figures which is £15.75m and he was in charge for 22 games, I've worked it out that the cost to Everton for each of those 22 games was roughly 'a mere' £681,000! That makes Sam Allardyce's payouts for being sacked long before completion of contract look quite paltry!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

I usually go to Deepdale when we play PNE. Last night I decided not to. PNE 1 Rovers 4!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Apr 2022)

Off to watch City Madrid tonight. What a treat!

I'm quite sure missing three of our first choice defence won't be a problem


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I usually go to Deepdale when we play PNE. Last night I decided not to. PNE 1 Rovers 4!



"We"? 

Don't you normally claim to be a Liverpool fan, or have I got you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> So, say the deal was half way between those figures which is £15.75m and he was in charge for 22 games, I've worked it out that the cost to Everton for each of those 22 games was roughly 'a mere' £681,000! That makes Sam Allardyce's payouts for being sacked long before completion of contract look quite paltry!



If Frank gets the push at the end of the season I wonder.....
How much per WIN that would equal OR
How much per goal scored


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> "We"?
> 
> Don't you normally claim to be a Liverpool fan, or have I got you mixed up with someone else?



He 'likes' Liverpool but he has been a true BR fan for many years, at least back to the 70s I think.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> He 'likes' Liverpool but he has been a true BR fan for many years, at least back to the 70s I think.



Christ on a bike. @PaulSB if your posts about Liverpool reflect a team you don't support I can't begin to contemplate what your views on a team you actually do support are!

Anyway, if Blackburn is your true passion, why not post more about them more than Liverpool. Otherwise you might give the (undeserved, obviously...) impression of being a plastic fan


----------



## vickster (26 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Christ on a bike. @PaulSB if your posts about Liverpool reflect a team you don't support I can't begin to contemplate what your views on a team you actually do support are!
> 
> Anyway, if Blackburn is your true passion, why not post more about them more than Liverpool. Otherwise you might give the (undeserved, obviously...) impression of being a plastic fan



Are you confusing him with PaulB?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Are you confusing him with PaulB?



Could well be.

Apologies all round to both @PaulB and @PaulSB !

I'll leave my post up just as a historical record of my idiocy.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> "We"?
> 
> Don't you normally claim to be a Liverpool fan, or have I got you mixed up with someone else?



You absolutely have mixed me up with another poster - PaulB. 

I'm a great admirer of Liverpool, have been all my life, but I'm a Rover..........and always will be. 👍


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You absolutely have mixed me up with another poster - PaulB.
> 
> I'm a great admirer of Liverpool, have been all my life, but I'm a Rover..........and always will be. 👍



I'm an idiot!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Christ on a bike. @PaulSB if your posts about Liverpool reflect a team you don't support I can't begin to contemplate what your views on a team you actually do support are!
> 
> Anyway, if Blackburn is your true passion, why not post more about them more than Liverpool. Otherwise you might give the (undeserved, obviously...) impression of being a plastic fan



First post I just laughed and now I've seen this one. You don't seem to follow this thread very closely. If you did you'll see I do post about Rovers. Thanks for the apology.

I'm a dyed in the wool Rover, all my kids are Rovers despite pleading to follow Utd 'cos their mates. 

FYI there is no such team as Blackburn. We are Blackburn Rovers or Rovers. Nothing else.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> So, say the deal was half way between those figures which is £15.75m and he was in charge for 22 games, I've worked it out that the cost to Everton for each of those 22 games was roughly 'a mere' £681,000! That makes Sam Allardyce's payouts for being sacked long before completion of contract look quite paltry!



..... or £2.25m per win?


----------



## matticus (26 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> ..... or £2.25m per win?



Does this include travel expenses?


----------



## Stephenite (26 Apr 2022)

This made me chuckle.

David Squire’s cartoon in The Guardian on Man Utd’s appointment of a new manager


----------



## The Crofted Crest (26 Apr 2022)

Ten Hag, best coach Utrecht ever had although he never won anything. Be prepared for some bewildering team selections and inexplicable substitutions. In the Dutch cup final last weekend, he left Seb Haller, the Eredivisie's top scorer on the bench and blooded a teenager who had a mare. Ajax went in at half time 2-0 up, out came Ten Hag's substitutions and Ajax lost 2-3. Ho, ho.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Stephenite said:


> This made me chuckle.
> 
> David Squire’s cartoon in The Guardian on Man Utd’s appointment of a new manager



I almost chuckled, then remembered we have got Chelsea on Thursday.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I almost chuckled, then remembered we have got Chelsea on Thursday.



I’ve just about given up - again. There’s no plan. No game plan, no long term strategy and little point as long as the club is having its ‘gizzards torn at by vulture capitalists’.

But you can retain your sense of humour.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Stephenite said:


> I’ve just about given up - again. There’s no plan. No game plan, no long term strategy and little point as long as the club is having its ‘gizzards torn at by vulture capitalists’.
> 
> But you can retain your sense of humour.



That's it, let's just hope it's Keano and Scholsey in the studio on Thursday to cheer us up.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

LFC vs Everton. An interesting stat' I read (I know some people don't like them) BUT.......our midfielder, Thiago, completed more passes than the whole Everton team combined.
Sobering, though I doubt Frank will enjoy reading it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Apr 2022)

Decent enough game at the Etihad last night despite Madrid parking the bus


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Decent enough game at the Etihad last night despite Madrid parking the bus



Return leg will be interesting.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Decent enough game at the Etihad last night despite Madrid parking the bus



Son #2 went last night. Fuming at City's inability to close out the game


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2022)

Championship run in is getting very interesting, Bournemouth are imploding and Forest have got up a head of steam, and a 4 way shoot out for last play off place, which sadly I think Boro won't make.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Apr 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Son #2 went last night. Fuming at City's inability to close out the game



Yeah, gotta keep it in perspective. 

Scored 4 against Real Madrid(!), won the game, favourites to go through and all with a makeshift defence. 

We should have done even better, but still, you've got to be happy with that.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (27 Apr 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Championship run in is getting very interesting, Bournemouth are imploding and Forest have got up a head of steam, and a 4 way shoot out for last play off place, which sadly I think Boro won't make.



For my lot, Rovers, the QPR Sheffield United game is crucial. We need a QPR win and then I think Rovers have every chance of edging in to sixth on the final day. Mind you Fulham are already on the beach and we need them to turn up at Bramhall Lane.

QPR win on Friday and Rovers on Saturday means I'll need tickets at St Andrews! We should have done much better and should at least be third but then we've blown up these past three months.........which says much about the rest of the league.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> For my lot, Rovers, the QPR Sheffield United game is crucial. We need a QPR win and then I think Rovers have every chance of edging in to sixth on the final day. Mind you Fulham are already on the beach and we need them to turn up at Bramhall Lane.
> 
> QPR win on Friday and Rovers on Saturday means I'll need tickets at St Andrews! We should have done much better and should at least be third but then we've blown up these past three months.........which says much about the rest of the league.



Yes But you blew up when Brereton Diaz was out and now he's back. I think you have the momentum too. Fingers crossed for Mowbray if we don't make it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Championship run in is getting very interesting, Bournemouth are imploding and Forest have got up a head of steam, and a 4 way shoot out for last play off place, which sadly I think Boro won't make.



Well, if the powers that be continue to thwart my promise to take my grandson to see Bournemouth play Leeds, I can confidently predict that if Leeds stay up Bournemouth will miss promotion, however if Leeds do get relegated then Bournemouth will go up.


----------



## benb (27 Apr 2022)

Any other Fulham fans?
I met Harry Wilson at the game last Tuesday, when promotion was secured. Amazing match. (Yes, I know I need a shave, and have a double chin!!)






PS to add: shame last night wasn't as good, but fair play to Forest


----------



## gavgav (27 Apr 2022)

League one final day this Saturday should be very interesting, the title, automatic promotion, play offs and relegation places all still to play for. My team Shrewsbury are of course in our annual position of 17th (we literally finish there EVERY season, bar the Hurst miracle in 2017/18) So nothing to play for but we have a say in things with us playing Wigan, who are currently top. They pipped us to automatic promotion in that amazing season, along with the above thread mentioned Blackburn Rovers, so we owe them one 😃


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2022)

gavgav said:


> League one final day this Saturday should be very interesting, the title, automatic promotion, play offs and relegation places all still to play for. My team Shrewsbury are of course in our annual position of 17th (we literally finish there EVERY season, bar the Hurst miracle in 2017/18) So nothing to play for but we have a say in things with us playing Wigan, who are currently top. They pipped us to automatic promotion in that amazing season, along with the above thread mentioned Blackburn Rovers, so we owe them one 😃



That was quite a season which ended well for us on a very wet night in Doncaster. As I recall we drew at your place and won at Ewood. I spent many Saturdays looking for your results as it was toe to toe for a long time from what I remember. Hope you beat the pie eaters, we're not keen on them.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2022)

Earlier this week @roubaixtuesday got me thinking about when the kids were young and growing up in a household which eagerly awaited the arrival of the Lancashire Evening Telegraph every night. The stories are legion but some favourites are these.

#1 son was quite small, he's tall now. We went to Maine Road when he was five, I think, and he stood on his seat to see. Rovers scored, we leapt skyward, #1 screamed........he came down between the seat back and the tipped up seat!

#1 had never stood on a terrace so in August '95 I took him to Burnden Park. Rovers were PL champions. It was a bright hot summer day. We went in shorts and T-shirts. Rovers lost 2-1 and the heavens opened. We got soaked on the open terrace and trudged back to the car and sat in a few moments of silence. #1 made one remark:

"and they haven't even got a roof"

All my kids wanted to support Utd  until it was beaten out of them. There are six years between son #1 and #3. By the time #3 is taking an interest in football #1 is fully conversant with why you support your local team come what may. The conversation at tea went like this:

#3 "Is it OK if I support Man Utd?"
#1 "If you want to live in this house you're a Rover"
#3 left the table and fled upstairs weeping. Proud but concerned Dad followed to explain.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2022)

gavgav said:


> with us playing Wigan, who are currently top. They pipped us to automatic promotion in that amazing season, along with the above thread mentioned Blackburn Rovers, so we owe them one 😃


Accy play Wimbledon away for the last game of the season this Saturday and you could say we owe them one by sending them down, in payback for our League 2 play off semi-final defeat to them in 2016, but barring a goal difference/mathematical miracle, even if Wimbledon were to win they're already relegated as I post. For me Morecambe v Sunderland is the league 1 match of the day! Both need a win to guarantee their respective ambitions of survival and a play off place. I think Sunderland will win, but hopefully Morecambe (and Fleetwood, though maybe to a lesser extent https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....-town-fans-series-violent-incidents-accringto) will survive. Surely the game must have sold out weeks ago knowing Sunderland's support and the quite short journey for them of 'a mere' 115 miles.


----------



## PaulB (28 Apr 2022)

So if Liverpool don't lose to Villarreal by more than two goals next Tuesday night, they will complete their entire fixture list, a feat that has been accomplished only once before by an English team in football history!

That team was Liverpool in 2001.


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> So if Liverpool don't lose to Villarreal by more than two goals next Tuesday night,* they will complete their entire fixture list*, a feat that has been accomplished only once before by an English team in football history!
> 
> That team was Liverpool in 2001.



Surely, every team completes their fixture list ???  

You make, to me at least, less and less sense every post ...


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> So if Liverpool don't lose to Villarreal by more than two goals next Tuesday night, they will complete their entire fixture list, a feat that has been accomplished only once before by an English team in football history!
> 
> That team was Liverpool in 2001.





cisamcgu said:


> Surely, every team completes their fixture list ???
> 
> You make, to me at least, less and less sense every post ...



I assume he means gets to the finals of the cup competitions.

but he is still wrong, I give you Middlesbrough in 96/97. Both cup finals (+ 1 replay) and f***ing relegation (arguably caused by initially not completing a fixture vs Blackburn and losing the rearranged one plus points docked). All possible fixtures played.


----------



## PaulB (28 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I assume he means gets to the finals of the cup competitions.
> 
> but he is still wrong, I give you Middlesbrough in 96/97. Both cup finals (+ 1 replay) and f***ing relegation (arguably caused by initially not completing a fixture vs Blackburn and losing the rearranged one plus points docked). All possible fixtures played.S


Oh well done Middlesbrough! We all get told that one as well and I assume there should be an asterix saying * That includes European competition. I believe Celtic have done it also.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2022)

Celtic won the quadruple in 1967, with local players. Some achievement!


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

What the heck is the Europa conference league (that Leicester are playing in) and who / how qualifies for it??

That had passed me by until the radio said West Ham and Rangers could meet in the Europa league final and then went onto Leicester?


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> What the heck is the Europa conference league (that Leicester are playing in) and who / how qualifies for it??
> 
> That had passed me by until the radio said West Ham and Rangers could meet in the Europa league final and then went onto Leicester?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Europa_Conference_League


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Oh well done Middlesbrough! We all get told that one as well



well maybe you should remember it then, before posting up some spurious non-fact.

For the record, Spurs, Everton, Man U, Arsenal & Sheff Wed (same year), Chelsea have all done the same thing.


----------



## PaulB (28 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> well maybe you should remember it then, before posting up some spurious non-fact.
> 
> For the record, Spurs, Everton, Man U, Arsenal & Sheff Wed (same year), Chelsea have all done the same thing.



Perhaps you'd like to tell us when Evertonil did it.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Perhaps you'd like to tell us when Evertonil did it.



84


----------



## PaulB (28 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> 84



Maybe you should check before posting some spurious non fact since you would find - if you looked - they didn't.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Maybe you should check before posting some spurious non fact since you would find - if you looked - they didn't.



I think you'll find they reached both cup finals that year, beat Watford in one, lost to Liverpool in t'other, unless wikipedia is incorrect... This is a battle of wits with an unarmed man


----------



## Stephenite (28 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Maybe you should check before posting some spurious non fact since you would find - if you looked - they didn't.



They got to the final of their cup comps and played all their league games. What are you refering to? Share with us.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Apr 2022)

This thread has got weird. 

Unless a fixture is cancelled, surely a club has fulfilled all its obligations, regardless of where it gets to in a cup or European competition? 

And ultimately, does it matter? I've genuinely never seen it brought up before...

I guess as random trivia goes, it's vaguely interesting, but I don't know a single fan who'd say "Ah, yes, I remember that glorious season in 2001 when Killie fulfilled all their fixtures, what a time to be alive!"


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> What the heck is the Europa conference league (that Leicester are playing in) and who / how qualifies for it??
> 
> That had passed me by until the radio said West Ham and Rangers could meet in the Europa league final and then went onto Leicester?



I must say, it confused me also the other week when Leicester won their match in what I thought was the Europa League.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I must say, it confused me also the other week when Leicester won their match in what I thought was the Europa League.



I think they must have slimmed down the no of teams in Europa league (it bloated after its changed its name from UEFA cup IIRC) and then some losers from the top 2 tier qualifying all get to scrap it out with some minor minnows in a tournament i'm sure the likes of Leicester could do without, with none of the magic that the likes of the Anglo Italian cup brought.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think they must have slimmed down the no of teams in Europa league (it bloated after its changed its name from UEFA cup IIRC) and then some losers from the top 2 tier qualifying all get to scrap it out with some minor minnows in a tournament i'm sure the likes of Leicester could do without, with none of the magic that the likes of the Anglo Italian cup brought.



Yes, it does remind me of the Anglo Italian pre-season competition days of the early 1970's. If I remember rightly Blackpool seemed to do well in that competition and also Derby, though I think they were successful in The Watney Cup, or summat like that?🤔


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> Surely, every team completes their fixture list ???
> 
> You make, to me at least, less and less sense every post ...



Of course they do. A cup fixture list is defined by the number of rounds a team is successful in. Lose in the semis and that’s your fixture list completed.

It's just more nonsense. Goodness knows why? Liverpool is a great football club which doesn't need bigging up in this ignorant manner.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2022)

Europa Conferance League was added so that a greater number of teams could participate in the glory and money-go-round of European football.

Apart from the teams that qualify from the 'big' European leagues the competition is filled with some very mediocre sides.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2022)

PaulB said:


> Maybe you should check before posting some spurious non fact since you would find - if you looked - they didn't.



Come on now - let's have a big smiley from you recognising that the fact you originally posted (correct or incorrect) was a bit of totally uneeded and desperate trivia.

We all know that Liverpool are having a really good season and recognise that Klopp has built an excellent team. Maybe not quite as good as Pep/City but excellent nonetheless.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2022)

Not so massive now!
50 seconds!
😁


----------



## gavgav (28 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> That was quite a season which ended well for us on a very wet night in Doncaster. As I recall we drew at your place and won at Ewood. I spent many Saturdays looking for your results as it was toe to toe for a long time from what I remember. Hope you beat the pie eaters, we're not keen on them.



It certainly was. The 3 of us were streets ahead of the rest of the league and our points total would have been enough for automatic promotion in 90% of League one seasons. But, Wembley is not for us, 5 appearances 5 defeats 🤦‍♂️


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2022)

Christ alive - how did we not bury a woeful United.

Disappointing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2022)

FFS - best team by a country mile but all Sky punditry is about United.

Typical Northern bias.


----------



## Seevio (28 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> FFS - best team by a country mile but all Sky punditry is about United.
> 
> Typical Northern bias.



It's the old press thing. Dog bites man is not a story. The story is man bites dog.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Apr 2022)

Just back from the London Stadium.
Even though Bowen nearly equalised at the end with a brilliant overhead kick that hit the bar I thought overall we were poor.
We were too slow in the build up against a very well organised Frankfurt team who were quick on the counter attack.
We’re going to have to play a lot better if we’re going to turn it around in the second leg.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Apr 2022)

What do you reckon @Slick ? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61180291

I don't think they'll be as optimistic as Rangers.🤔


----------



## Stephenite (29 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Christ alive - how did we not bury a woeful United.
> 
> Disappointing.



It's Cr. Ronaldo. He does the job he's supposed to do.  The rest of the team have not the faintest idea what their roles are.

Rangnick is not a football manager. I don't what he is. Ragnarok, maybe.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Apr 2022)

gavgav said:


> But, Wembley is not for us, 5 appearances 5 defeats 🤦‍♂️


Accrington Stanley are 1 of about 3 or 4 league and former league clubs who've never played there, or haven't had to do as we won the league/division and didn't need the play offs, as I prefer to see it. No big loss I'd say as I've been twice to see Blackburn Rovers play there and win both games, but I found the place/experience none too nice. Would I go to see Accy if they ever make it? Probably not as even though our fans are well known in the lower leagues for making a fair noise, it'd be like a pea on a drum as they say.


----------



## gavgav (29 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accrington Stanley are 1 of about 3 or 4 league and former league clubs who've never played there, or haven't had to do as we won the league/division and didn't need the play offs, as I prefer to see it. No big loss I'd say as I've been twice to see Blackburn Rovers play there and win both games, but I found the place/experience none too nice. Would I go to see Accy if they ever make it? Probably not as even though our fans are well known in the lower leagues for making a fair noise, it'd be like a pea on a drum as they say.



Completely agree on all of that


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/swearimnotpaul/status/1519741125996785665


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2022)

Stephenite said:


> It's Cr. Ronaldo. He does the job he's supposed to do.  The rest of the team have not the faintest idea what their roles are.
> 
> Rangnick is not a football manager. I don't what he is. Ragnarok, maybe.



Very pleased to get that point yesterday, but the sooner this season is over for United the better. Its been grim watching mostly, ten Hag's got to get some confidence going again and quick.
I guess Rangnicks £8million isn't too bad when you look at Benitez' payout? Who am I kidding, grrrrr


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

gavgav said:


> It certainly was. The 3 of us were streets ahead of the rest of the league and our points total would have been enough for automatic promotion in 90% of League one seasons. But, Wembley is not for us, 5 appearances 5 defeats 🤦‍♂️



It will happen at some point. I'm a firm believer that every club gets a moment in the sun and if you look back over the decades it does happen.


----------



## Slick (29 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you reckon @Slick ? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61180291
> 
> I don't think they'll be as optimistic as Rangers.🤔



I reckon we went out to do a job last night and had a couple of chances to nick it in the second half. We nearly got out of there intact but it took a wonder strike to break our defence down, so that gives me confidence for tge return. Truth is, we are struggling to put a team together so for me, its always all about the Rangers and will very much depend on who turns up next Thursday night, although I am more hopefull now than I was before the game.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Very pleased to get that point yesterday, but the sooner this season is over for United the better. Its been grim watching mostly, ten Hag's got to get some confidence going again and quick.
> I guess Rangnicks £8million isn't too bad when you look at Benitez' payout? Who am I kidding, grrrrr


Same as you we haven't played well for months and somehow we are still sixth and seventh respectively.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Apr 2022)

Slick said:


> I reckon we went out to do a job last night and had a couple of chances to nick it in the second half. We nearly got out of there intact but it took a wonder strike to break our defence down, so that gives me confidence for tge return. Truth is, we are struggling to put a team together so for me, its always all about the Rangers and will very much depend on who turns up next Thursday night, although I am more hopefull now than I was before the game.


Good luck next week


----------



## Slick (29 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good luck next week



Same, I do fancy an all British final.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

For months I thought Rovers v Bournemouth would be a crucial game in our season. After tonight, when Sheffield Utd have won at QPR, we need something more than a miracle.

It's been a good season, I've watched some very good football but when push comes to the shove Rovers haven't been good enough.

Ah well I've bought my season tickets for next season so we'll live in hope again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> For months I thought Rovers v Bournemouth would be a crucial game in our season. After tonight, when Sheffield Utd have won at QPR, we need something more than a miracle.
> 
> It's been a good season, I've watched some very good football but when push comes to the shove Rovers haven't been good enough.
> 
> Ah well I've bought my season tickets for next season so we'll live in hope again.



Do you think Rovers would've survived in the Premiership? Maybe if they had gone up a new owner/buyer would come along as obviously a Premiership club is a more an attraction than a former Premiership club.🤔 It would've been nice to see them promoted this season as this coming May the 25th will be the 30th anniversary since they beat Leicester in the play-off final ( I was there that day!) to become original members of the newly formed Premier League.


Maybe the season won't end in too much disappointment, if 'the Dingles' get relegated.


----------



## Seevio (30 Apr 2022)

Where I come from, "Rovers" play in blue and white quarters and are currently in the playoff places in league 2. Please be more specific.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2022)

Seevio said:


> Where I come from, "Rovers" play in blue and white quarters and are currently in the playoff places in league 2. Please be more specific.



Ah yes, I remember the Bristol version beating 'There's only one Stanley' to the last automatic League 2 promotion place, by getting a 99th minute win 5 years ago, on the last day/kick of the season, when Stanley blew it at home against Stevenage on the supposed 'promotion day'. Best wishes for overtaking Northampton!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you think Rovers would've survived in the Premiership? Maybe if they had gone up a new owner/buyer would come along as obviously a Premiership club is a more an attraction than a former Premiership club.🤔 It would've been nice to see them promoted this season as this coming May the 25th will be the 30th anniversary since they beat Leicester in the play-off final ( I was there that day!) to become original members of the newly formed Premier League.
> 
> 
> Maybe the season won't end in too much disappointment, if 'the Dingles' get relegated.



I don't fhink the current side would have stayed up. Given the club's financial situation I hoped sufficient funds would have been made available to strengthen the squad and give us a decent chance. I stress though it would be a mistake if the club spent all the PL riches on players and wages. This would have been a great opportunity to reduce current debts and even if relegated after just one season the parachute payments would have contributed a lot to further reducing the current debt.

Yes, we were at that day as well. As for Burnley I think it's very hard to call. Sacking Dyche seems to have had an impact whether or not that will continue remains to be seen. They have some tough fixtures coming up.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Apr 2022)

@PaulSB 
I remember earlier in the season saying that Rovers were nailed on for a play-off place even maybe an automatic promotion.I think i put the mockers on it 
Whatever happens you still have that memory of winning the premier league title(with help from the Hammers ),something a lot of clubs haven't achieved.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Apr 2022)

@PaulSB ive just read that Mowbray contract is about to expire and no one has talked to him regarding renewal. Seems very odd given what he has achieved on a pretty modest budget.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2022)

Seevio said:


> Where I come from, "Rovers" play in blue and white quarters and are currently in the playoff places in league 2. Please be more specific.



See post #25235 where @PaulSB explains which Rovers


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2022)

Accy end up 'exactly'  in mid table.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61198301

Morecambe and Fleetwood survive!!👍


----------



## Stephenite (30 Apr 2022)

Seevio said:


> Where I come from, "Rovers" play in blue and white quarters and are currently in the playoff places in league 2. Please be more specific.



Well, shiver my timbers and splice the mainbrace, etc Bristol 'The Pirates' Rovers, who seemed to be nailed on for the play-offs with a chance of automatic promotion, are struggling to keep their heads above water against the mighty Roch 'The Dale' dale.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Accy end up 'exactly'  in mid table.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61198301
> 
> Morecambe and Fleetwood survive!!👍


"Seven Goal Thriller"


----------



## Seevio (30 Apr 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Well, shiver my timbers and splice the mainbrace, etc Bristol 'The Pirates' Rovers, who seemed to be nailed on for the play-offs with a chance of automatic promotion, are struggling to keep their heads above water against the mighty Roch 'The Dale' dale.



Thems the ones. Seemed to have staved off drowning in the end though.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Apr 2022)

Bournemouth vs Forest is going to be massive game on Tuesday.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Apr 2022)

I was hoping QPR would do the chasing pack a favour on Friday vs Sheff U. Let's hope Fulham haven't gone on holiday next week, although I can't see Boro getting thru the play offs and we'd be hopelessly outgunned in the Prem in any event. 

Everton must be getting nervous now with Burnley winning again...


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> "Seven Goal Thriller"



Yes, Stanley were 3-0 up then decided to do their total collapse act. Luckily they got a 4th and held on. Not bad, mid-table and nowhere near relegation since we've been in this division now for 4 seasons.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Bournemouth vs Forest is going to be massive game on Tuesday.



Yes, I'll be rooting for Forest as they haven't been in the top flight for years and all Bournemouth will do if they go back up is struggle, like Fulham.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Apr 2022)

Seevio said:


> Thems the ones. Seemed to have staved off drowning in the end though.



Aye. Dale were taken down a peg or two at the bitter end. Nail biter next week then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, I'll be rooting for Forest as they haven't been in the top flight for years and all Bournemouth will do if they go back up is struggle, like Fulham.



And please, if there are any football gods up there, *DO NOT* let Norwich back up next season!!  We've had enough of them running away with the Championship one year then failing badly in the Premiership the next! They've had their turn, time for someone else to be given a chance!!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> And please, if there are any football gods up there, *DO NOT* let Norwich back up next season!!  We've had enough of them *running away with the Championship one year then failing badly in the Premiership the next!* They've had their turn, time for someone else to be given a chance!!



Fulham: "Hold my beer".


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @PaulSB
> I remember earlier in the season saying that Rovers were nailed on for a play-off place even maybe an automatic promotion.I think i put the mockers on it
> Whatever happens you still have that memory of winning the premier league title(with help from the Hammers ),something a lot of clubs haven't achieved.



Despite my natural bias I can honestly say up till Christmas we were one of the best three sides in the division and having seen them all now I'm even more convinced of this. Bournemouth were very, very good yesterday and fully deserved their 3-0 victory, we didn't have an answer. A 20,000 crowd at Ewood didn't complain and the difference was obvious. I hope they go up. Fulham tonked us 7-0 at our place and again we didn't have an answer. Beyond that since Christmas we have lost form, mainly lost the confidence and flair which a young team had shown for months, for no apparent reason. Points were thrown away - two penalties missed cost us six points, three of those at Bramhall Lane meaning we would be sixth today. We outplayed Sheff Utd and Forest, both above us and should have taken another three points off Forest.......it goes on. I'm not complaining just nodding at some of the reasons we have failed to make the play-offs and how yesterday's match which could well have been a battle for second place but in reality was a stroll for Bournemouth.

Yes, we still have the memory of 14th May 1995. I was at Anfield that day with 8 year oldson. We still have our tickets, framed! When we arrived in Liverpool I parked up and we started walking to the ground. I happened to notice we had parked on Ince Avenue.......I went back and moved the car to another road!!! 

Truth is for the last 35 years we've had more than our fair share of glory, some great days, some real depths, seen some of the best players British football has ever had and some great managers. Can you imagine watching a young Alan Shearer in his pomp? He never came close to those heights at Newcastle. Tugay? Sublime. The fabulous Simon Garner. The list is long. I've been there on everyone of those great days.

So I have nothing to complain about, hopefully we go again next year but much depends on if we keep some of these youngsters because they are very good. I'm quite relaxed about missing out, disappointed but not angry as many are.

Thanks for the help.........I have a little story about that day involving the Hammers v Utd game which made the day more fun. Makes me fill up just thinking about the day.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> @PaulSB ive just read that Mowbray contract is about to expire and no one has talked to him regarding renewal. Seems very odd given what he has achieved on a pretty modest budget.



Yes, the whole situation is strange. There is a large section of the support who have been calling for Mowbray's head for a couple of years. I am not one of them and I like having a decent, honest football man in charge of my team. His decisions can be strange at times but if I knew better I'd be in the manager's box instead. There is truth though in the view this current team was forced on him as our recruitment last summer was very poor as we had/have no cash. Mowbray must be given huge credit for drafting in the young players, six under 21, from the U23s and giving them the freedom to play without fear and with real flair.

In January the owners might have cashed in 3-4 players to the tune of £30-40m and given our debts it's a credit to them that they gambled on Mowbray and promotion. Possibly it is time for a change of manager, not because Mowbray has failed but sometimes change is needed. A lot may depend on whether or not the club try to keep this squad together, if it doesn't I can imagine Mowbray saying "right I'm off."

I'm no apologist for our owners but praise is due for their response in January. For those who know a little of the story Venkys have ruined a very good mid-table PL club. I won't bore you all with the many incidents I could point to but will say I have had deep and long involvement in trying to get them out and in attempting to protect my club. None of it has worked and these days I can only turn up and watch.......and I always will, no more protest from me, no refusal to attend until Venkys leave.


----------



## AndyRM (1 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> And please, if there are any football gods up there, *DO NOT* let Norwich back up next season!!  We've had enough of them running away with the Championship one year then failing badly in the Premiership the next! They've had their turn, time for someone else to be given a chance!!



Bit harsh. A well run club who spend within their means. Carrow Road is a cracking ground too, albeit a PITA to get to.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bit harsh. A well run club who spend within their means. Carrow Road is a cracking ground too, albeit a PITA to get to.



Well it won't be difficult for them to spend within their means as they've been given so much money over the last few years in the form of SKY TV payments, parachute relegation payments etc etc they don't know what to do with it. No doubt they're already planning another promotion attempt for the 2022/23 season, courtesy of many of those millions they keep getting for being a crap team in the Premiership. As I said earlier, it's about time someone else (who hasn't been there) is given a chance. I'd like to see Preston North End given that chance. Without looking it up I think they haven't been in the top flight since 1961 when the legendary Tom Finney was probably still playing for them.















*"You're not singing anymore"!!!!*


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> @PaulSB ive just read that Mowbray contract is about to expire and no one has talked to him regarding renewal. Seems very odd given what he has achieved on a pretty modest budget.



This very good summary of what has and is happening at Ewood probably answers your question better than I can.

https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....ckburn-rovers-end-new-beginning-fear-unknown/


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2022)

In fact I might stick a tenner, even £20 on Preston NE winning promotion from the Championship next season. Not champions, but runners up as first place has Everton's name written on it!


----------



## Mike_P (1 May 2022)

The battle for a league place is seemingly going down to the wire nevermind the play offs with all teams slipping up at times.
Current pos- Team - Pts - Pts last 5 games - Max Pts possible

1. Stockport County - 85 - 6 - 97
2. Wrexham - 84 - 10 - 93
3. FC Halifax Town - 80 - 10 - 89
4. Solihull Moors - 78 - 10 - 87

Aside from 3 of the 4 above the playoffs will be challenged from 3 of the following
5. Notts County - 73 - 9 - 82
6. Grimsby Town - 73 - 11 - 82
7. Chesterfield - 73 - 6 - 82
8. Dagenham & Redbridge - 69 - 12 - 78
9. Boreham Wood - 65 - 6 - 77
10. Bromley 62 - 8 - 74
11. Torquay United 61 - 8 - 73

Former league clubs avoided falling further down the non-league with Aldershot Towns win over Notts County yesterday ensuring they avoided the drop if another result had not been in their favour.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> As I said earlier, it's about time someone else (who hasn't been there) is given a chance. I'd like to see Preston North End given that chance. Without looking it up I think they haven't been in the top flight since 1961 when the legendary Tom Finney was probably still playing for them.


Accy, no one is *given *a chance. You have to earn it, Norwich have done and PNE haven't.


----------



## AndyRM (1 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well it won't be difficult for them to spend within their means as they've been given so much money over the last few years in the form of SKY TV payments, parachute relegation payments etc etc they don't know what to do with it. No doubt they're already planning another promotion attempt for the 2022/23 season, courtesy of many of those millions they keep getting for being a crap team in the Premiership. As I said earlier, it's about time someone else (who hasn't been there) is given a chance. I'd like to see Preston North End given that chance. Without looking it up I think they haven't been in the top flight since 1961 when the legendary Tom Finney was probably still playing for them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 642597
> ...



PNE would be just as much cannon fodder in the English top flight as Norwich have been at times. Both are where they are because they're a poor side. 

Norwich may be a 'yo yo club', but at least they know what they're doing off the park. Haven't PNE nearly gone bust twice in their attempts to get out of whatever league they've been in?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Accy, no one is *given *a chance. You have to earn it, Norwich have done and PNE haven't.



My point was/is Joe that this perpetual motion of up and down is made possible by vast amounts of money given to such clubs as Norwich when they get relegated, enabling them to buy promotion back up, if not the following season then maybe a few years later.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> *PNE would be just as much cannon fodder in the English top flight as Norwich have been at times.* Both are where they are because they're a poor side.


Yes, maybe they would, but it'd be nice to see another/other club(s) become that cannon fodder, instead of the same old 4 or 5 clubs that seem to hog the right to be beaten week in week out, get relegated then bounce back the following season to repeat the process. all over again.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, maybe they would, but it'd be nice to see another/other club(s) become that cannon fodder, instead of the same old 4 or 5 clubs that seem to hog the right to be beaten week in week out, get relegated then bounce back the following season to repeat the process. all over again.



There is a good point here. The parachute payments were originally intended to cushion relegated clubs from the financial impact of relegation. I think it was an understandable move.

Now though those parachute payments are skewing the Championship in favour of relegated PL clubs and that is very definitely unfair. Take a look at this season, I'm not bitter, Fulham and Bournemouth have basically had PL squads playing in the Championship and importantly could afford them. The gulf between Rovers and Bournemouth was plain for all to see yesterday. With 20,000 in the ground a 3-0 defeat might be expected to bring derision and boos. It didn't, we could all see the difference.

Bournemouth strengthened significantly in January. All my lot could do was hold on to what we'd got.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> My point was/is Joe that this perpetual motion of up and down is made possible by vast amounts of money given to such clubs as Norwich when they get relegated, enabling them to buy promotion back up, if not the following season then maybe a few years later.



I'll agree with that, parachute payments should stop completely. It is up to the PL clubs to have salary cut clauses in players contracts in the event of relegation.


----------



## AndyRM (1 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, maybe they would, but it'd be nice to see another/other club(s) become that cannon fodder, instead of the same old 4 or 5 clubs that seem to hog the right to be beaten week in week out, get relegated then bounce back the following season to repeat the process. all over again.


I probably have a softer spot for Norwich than most as I used to work with people from there. 

Personally I'm not sure that the parachute payment thing is a huge issue. Norwich have used the money wisely, which is why they've bounced back. Sunderland, for example, have not.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2022)

Just watching MOTD on iPlayer and I've had a major shock! They zoomed in on Graeme Sharp, Peter Reid, then Joe Royle. Seriously, I thought Joe Royle died about 3 or 4 years ago! Obviously he didn't.


----------



## Seevio (2 May 2022)

Obviously? Have you never seen Weekend at Bernie's?


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2022)

Seevio said:


> Obviously? Have you never seen Weekend at Bernie's?



No, I haven't. What's it about?🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> 3. FC Halifax Town - 80 - 10 - 89
> *4. Solihull Moors* - 78 - 10 - 87
> 
> Aside from 3 of the 4 above the playoffs will be challenged from 3 of the following
> 5. Notts County - 73 - 9 - 82


I've often wondered why Solihull Motors took the letter t out to become Solihull Moors.🤔


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've often wondered why Solihull Motors took the letter t out to become Solihull Moors.🤔



They've never been Motors. They were called Lincoln in the past though.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 May 2022)

Solihull Motors would be an odd name, sounds more like a shirt sponsor! Though it sounds like it may have been a workers team in its past, in my fervent imagination anyway. 

There's a question, how many professional league clubs have developed from workers' teams at, for example, a factory or similar? 
Airbus UK is an obvious modern day one. I also thought Total Network Solutions was one, but it turns out that was just a sponsorship thing. 
Without Googling (and forgive me Vickster if my knowledge is off), I believe Arsenal started out as Woolwich Arsenal and were originally all workers at the armaments factory?

Any more?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 May 2022)

Employees at the Thames Ironworks formed a Works Football Team, called Thames Ironworks Football Club. The club was later renamed West Ham United.
Hence "Cmon You Irons"⚒️


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 May 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Solihull Motors would be an odd name, sounds more like a shirt sponsor! Though it sounds like it may have been a workers team in its past, in my fervent imagination anyway.
> 
> There's a question, how many professional league clubs have developed from workers' teams at, for example, a factory or similar?
> Airbus UK is an obvious modern day one. I also thought Total Network Solutions was one, but it turns out that was just a sponsorship thing.
> ...



One of my favourites is a team linked to Middlesbrough in the early days. Ironopolis FC, who played at the Paradise ground, and against Woolwich Arsenal, to add another.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2022)

Newton Heath was originally a team compromised of railway workers.........not sure which club that is now? 🤔


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2022)

There's Inverurie Loco Works in the Highland League in Scotland, which was originally formed by workers at the factory. Likewise Forres Mechanics.

Hamilton Academical was originally a school team, and I believe the only professional side in British football to have originated like that.

Others I can think of are Airbus UK and Vauxhall Motors.

There's loads in Eastern Europe too.


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2022)

Were Arsenal not originally Dial Square or something before changing to Woolwich?


----------



## postman (2 May 2022)

Leeds fans in the media are living in cloud cuckoo land.It has been a great couple of seasons,Mr Bielsa gave us back some pride.But Chelsea,Arsenal,Brighton and finally Brentford,will send us down.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 May 2022)

postman said:


> Leeds fans in the media are living in cloud cuckoo land.It has been a great couple of seasons,Mr Bielsa gave us back some pride.But Chelsea,Arsenal,Brighton and finally Brentford,will send us down.



They've always lived in cloud cuckoo land. They're a second tier club that had a blip of success that coincided with wider tv coverage. Plenty of other 'small' clubs have a better history, but Leeds fans take a selective view of when history starts. Very poor for a one club City of its size.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (2 May 2022)

In Holland, PSV are a works team. PSV stands for Philips Sports Club. There's probably a PSV angling club, and a darts club, and a bridge club.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 May 2022)

Congratulations to Scarborough on their promotion.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> They've never been Motors. They were called Lincoln in the past though.



I've thought it was Motors, changed to Moors for a while now. I seriously think I must've seen it as Motors not Moors as I used to think it unique to have a club named after a car factory. Maybe I have a mild form of dyslexia, I don't know, but Sunday night I posted about thinking Joe Royle died a few years ago.🤷‍♂️


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2022)

That's where the Land Rover test track isn't it? Maybe it's that you're thinking of.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> That's where the Land Rover test track isn't it? Maybe it's that you're thinking of.



I don't know. I was sure it was Motors, but since looking it up there's no mention of a Solihull Motors, so obviously I'll accept that and move on, but I can still see that name Motors in my head.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

postman said:


> Leeds fans in the media are living in cloud cuckoo land.It has been a great couple of seasons,Mr Bielsa gave us back some pride.But Chelsea,Arsenal,Brighton and finally Brentford,will send us down.



A friend of mine has supported Leeds since 1979 (every match day program bought and now so many he rents a lock up to store them), when me and him went to Leeds v Man City with a long time Leeds Fan. I wasn't bought, in fact during the game I developed a soft spot for Man City and went to quite a few Maine Road games for a few years after that. I was in 'the Kippax' when David Pleat famously ran onto the pitch, arms waving frantically in the air as Luton survived relegation, sending Man City down to the then Division 2.

Anyway back on topic, on the other hand he's been to (I think) every home game since and has watched them play all over the place for 43 years. He's been silent since Sunday's Everton win. By coincidence another old mate has watched Burnley for decades. We mostly contact each other on social media these days. Both are diplomatically friendly, but I can see this ending in virtual reality fisticuffs!!


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Congratulations to Scarborough on their promotion.



Aaaahhh.....we had our honeymoon there in 1968


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aaaahhh.....we had our honeymoon there in 1968



How could I forget honey.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> They've always lived in cloud cuckoo land. They're a second tier club that had a blip of success that coincided with wider tv coverage. Plenty of other 'small' clubs have a better history, but Leeds fans take a selective view of when history starts. Very poor for a one club City of


Not sure what you mean by "blip of success" but they were massively successful in the 60s and early 70s under Don Revie. They had some standout players.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "blip of success" but they were massively successful in the 60s and early 70s under Don Revie. They had some standout players.



Given the length they've been in the leagues, that's a relative blip. It coincided with wider tv coverage which makes it stand out, and tends to be the date Leeds fans start history. As I mentioned, for a one club City of its size, history shows that they're massive under achievers, and a fair few 'smaller' clubs have a better record.


----------



## Sallar55 (3 May 2022)

Football success is dependent upon the money men deciding which team to buy👿 The big teams just turn the leagues into a game of survival for the rest. Would be interesting if you related turnover to a handicap system, that would make the league interesting.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2022)

I'm another who has always thought it is Solihull Motors. That's really weird.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm another who has always thought it is Solihull Motors. That's really weird.



You're not alone. The club see the funny side, but you'd need to read the full (short) thread.


View: https://twitter.com/solihullmoors/status/1212707886536769536


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Congratulations to Scarborough on their promotion.



Yes well done to them, although slightly sad that they have now re-hopped a league up from Whitby Town, it was quite fun having the big boys from down t'road below us for a few seasons


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Given the length they've been in the leagues, that's a relative blip. It coincided with wider tv coverage which makes it stand out, and tends to be the date Leeds fans start history. As I mentioned, for a one club City of its size, history shows that they're massive under achievers, and a fair few 'smaller' clubs have a better record.



We shall have agree to disagree.
When I stood in the kop or paddock in the 60s/70s I didn't feel that Bremner, Hunter, Eddy Gray, Lorimer, Giles, Charlton etc winning....
The league (twice)
FA cup
Fairs cup
European cup (whatever it was called) finalists twice...... thought that was a blip.
But yes, I do take your point.....I just see it differently to you


----------



## Poacher (3 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> They've never been Motors. They were called Lincoln in the past though.



Every day's a school day! 
"Solihull Moors FC was formed in 2007 by the amalgamation of two football clubs - Solihull Borough and Moor Green.
Solihull Borough was formed in 1953 by Joe Mc Gorian. The club was originally known as Lincoln FC as Joe set the club up after a meeting at the Lincoln Road Cafe in Acocks Green." Apparently.

No relation to Lincoln Red Imps who rule the roost in Gibraltar and started out as the Blue Batons youth team before being sponsored by an ex Lincoln City director and changing their name.


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

There a lot of misleading articles claiming Mitrovic has set an English 2nd tier scoring record, don't believe them....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Camsell


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> There a lot of misleading articles claiming Mitrovic has set an English 2nd tier scoring record, don't believe them....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Camsell



Read that on the Beeb earlier, though to be fair they did say it was post-1992 when football was invented and eradicated all previous records


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm another who has always thought it is Solihull Motors. That's really weird.



I'm still convinced they dropped the t about 3 to 4 years ago. In my mind I had an image of something like one of those 1970's 'massive' British Leyland factories, which then changed to wide open fields when they became Moors.🤔


Maybe them being next to the Jaguar/Land Rover factory made me make it up on my mind.🤔






https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/local-news/solihull-moors-jaguar-land-rover-22991625

Are there any moors in Solihull by the way? I just thought of it as an urban industrial sprawl. Going off the pic' there is greenery, but it looks like man made parks, not natural moors.🤔


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are there any moors in Solihull by the way?


errrr.....


Poacher said:


> "Solihull Moors FC was formed in 2007 by the amalgamation of two football clubs - Solihull Borough and Moor Green.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> errrr.....



Yes, but where's the evidence of actual moors? It's all very well being called Moors, but do they actually exist?🤔


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, but where's the evidence of actual moors? It's all very well being called Moors, but do they actually exist?🤔



I see your point @Accy cyclist, It must be because their first manager was Othello then


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm another who has always thought it is Solihull Motors. That's really weird.



So did I, till I read this thread.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 May 2022)

Crikey, L'pool game .... could be a classic!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Crikey, L'pool game .... could be a classic!


Heck, 2-0 down on the night, as I post! 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/57740860


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2022)

Bournemouth prmoted.


----------



## Sallar55 (3 May 2022)

Up in Northern Spain, watching in hotel bar. The locals are happy with the way the game is going.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Bournemouth prmoted.



I thought certain criteria had to be met, such as ground capacity, in the Premier League? Their current capacity is 11.329 which if I'm right is the same as the last time they were in the Premier league. Clubs in lower divisions who win promotion, but don't have grounds 'good enough' for the higher division aren't allowed to join that higher league/division if I remember rightly.🤔


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I thought certain criteria had to be met, such as ground capacity, in the Premier League? Their current capacity is 11.329 which if I'm right is the same as the last time they were in the Premier league. Clubs in lower divisions who win promotion, but don't have grounds 'good enough' for the higher division aren't allowed to join that higher league/division if I remember rightly.🤔



Strictly speaking, they've only won the right to apply, and the Prem needs to accept them, but they will. The top 6 need other teams to make the numbers up. I'm not a fan of the prem to say the least.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Up in Northern Spain, watching in hotel bar. The locals are happy with the way the game is going.



Bet they're not now…


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2022)

Definitely not now!


----------



## PaulB (4 May 2022)

So last night Liverpool joined an English elite of one in earning the right to complete a whole European/domestic football season! The only team to have ever done that before was....Liverpool in 2001 when they won the League Cup, UEFA Cup and FA Cup as well as - obviously - all their league matches. I know Celtic did it in 1967 but Liverpool are the only English team to have ever done it and certainly the only one to have done it twice. Which is nice. 

And what a performance that second half was! It was on a par with the 0-3 down against Barcelona and trouncing them - Messi and all - 4-0 at Anfield. 

I've never taken any of the illegal drugs but it's difficult to imagine any of those giving the high that top-level football like this provides.


----------



## T4tomo (4 May 2022)

Oh dear, this twaddle has started again.


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

Shankly said something about football. But that was when it was lifeline to escape the drudgery of a life down the pits or heavy industry.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Shankly said something about football. But that was when it was lifeline to escape the drudgery of a life down the pits or heavy industry.



"Some people believe football is a matter of life and death, I am very disappointed with that attitude. I can assure you it is much, much more important than that."


----------



## PaulB (4 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Oh dear, this twaddle has started again.



Must be difficult for you but don't lose hope. You may get over it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 May 2022)

PaulB said:


> I've never taken any of the illegal drugs




Pity, that, as there's no other conceivable excuse for your output.


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2022)

There's a Liverpool obsessed fan on the Killie forum I frequent. The combination of abysmal patter from both him and our correspondents on here makes me hope they win absolutely f*ck all this season. 

Which I feel a bit mean about, because it's awesome when your team wins a trophy and completes all it's available fixtures. Killie completed all theirs, won the league with a game to spare, with a mid-season managerial change and everything.

I'm still mystified as to why anyone would give a f*ck about such a statistic.


----------



## PaulB (4 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Pity, that, as there's no other conceivable excuse for your output.





This is a football forum and last night we ALL saw one of the finest ever football performances to get Liverpool to the final of the European Cup but the company's accountant is telling us we can't do this?


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2022)

CL final....getting a ticket.
I am now very much an armchair supporter (last game I attended was maybe 4 years ago) and I fully agree with regular attendees getting priority.
I was reading that a) arranged travel tickets would cost up to £700 and b) to have ANY chance of a match ticket you would had to have put your name in a ballot, which has now closed.
Which, if I have this right, means you would have to buy travel tickets without knowing if you will have any chance of a match ticket.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> CL final....getting a ticket.
> I am now very much an armchair supporter (last game I attended was maybe 4 years ago) and I fully agree with regular attendees getting priority.
> I was reading that a) arranged travel tickets would cost up to £700 and b) to have ANY chance of a match ticket you would had to have put your name in a ballot, which has now closed.
> Which, if I have this right, means you would have to buy travel tickets without knowing if you will have any chance of a match ticket.



A large number of Rangers fans booked their flights to Seville some months ago, and you can bet your bottom dollar that large swathes the Liverpool fans have done the same. Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 May 2022)

C'mon guys its only a game! Well done L'pool last night, honestly thought they were gone at HT.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2022)

Slick said:


> A large number of Rangers fans booked their flights to Seville some months ago, and you can bet your bottom dollar that large swathes the Liverpool fans have done the same. Why wouldn't you?



Why ??
You would feel silly if you paid for your ticket etc and they didn't qualify.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (4 May 2022)

PaulB said:


> I LOVE all this!



Shades of Kevin Keegan?


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why ??
> You would feel silly if you paid for your ticket etc and they didn't qualify.



A lot of Killie fans did in our last European sojourn, assuming we would cuff Connah's Quay and get to the following round against Partizan Belgrade, and Serbia ain't an easy place to get to.

We failed spectacularly in that effort but a fair few still went over and treated it like a holiday. I believe some even booked a boat and had a party on the Danube with fans of both sides who hadn't been able to get tickets.


----------



## shep (4 May 2022)

PaulB said:


> This is a football forum and last night we ALL saw one of the finest ever football performances to get Liverpool to the final of the European Cup but the company's accountant is telling us we can't do this?



Do you even come from Liverpool ?

I mean, according to your signature you live in Colne which as far as I can see is no where near Anfield?

You're not one of these plastics are you?


----------



## R_nger (4 May 2022)

shep said:


> Do you even come from Liverpool ?
> 
> I mean, according to your signature you live in Colne which as far as I can see is no where near Anfield?
> 
> You're not one of these plastics are you?


Mildly related, I chuckled at those cheeky Brentford fans at Old Trafford on Monday goading the United fans with “we’ll race you back to London” 🤣


----------



## Slick (4 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why ??
> You would feel silly if you paid for your ticket etc and they didn't qualify.


Its a gamble for sure but loads of people do it every year and I'm one of them.

Always fancied a trip to Seville anyway, honest.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 May 2022)

Went to my bed with 5 mins to go with RM v MC and I cannot believe what I missed and seeing now  . Man C looked comfortable


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2022)

What a total collapse!!


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2022)

Collapse slightly unfair- one side taking more of its chances than the other, just like the first leg.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2022)

To me, conceding 2 goals in injury time is a collapse. Fair play to Real, but City fecked it up.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why ??
> You would feel silly if you paid for your ticket etc and they didn't qualify.



I've never done this for a European game, not much call being a Rover. I did though book a Travelodge for May 29th on the chance of Rovers being in the play-off final this season. Cancelled now.

Also have a Travelodge booked for the same weekend in Bethnal Green for Ride London. Hedging my bets.

2018 I booked train tickets and bought match tickets for our final game at Charlton knowing we might get promoted three days earlier at Doncaster. Went to that one as well!  We won promotion at Doncaster but still went to Charlton.


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> To me, conceding 2 goals in injury time is a collapse. Fair play to Real, but City fecked it up.



I did say slightly unfair…Real didn't have a shot on target until they scored. City had multiple opportunities to finish the tie off in normal time, and to pull it back in extra, but didn't.


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2022)

…and it's a rematch in Paris. Liverpool have to be favourites, but so were City…


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2022)

StuAff said:


> City had multiple opportunities to finish the tie off in normal time, and to pull it back in extra, but didn't.


Which explains why they fecked it up.


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2022)

City: Ten shots on target. One goal.
Real: Five shots on target. Three goals. 
Last night: Villareal 2 & 2, Liverpool- freaky coincidence- 5 & 3…

Three sides taking chances, one not…


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 May 2022)

Still trying to compute ... were City two goals ahead at 90 mins? Never been so bored then riveted in a game. Shocking concentration by City.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Still trying to compute ... were City two goals ahead at 90 mins? Never been so bored then riveted in a game. Shocking concentration by City.



City were leading 5 - 3 and conceded in the 90th and 91st minutes to allow Real Madrid to equalise.

How could you be bored as you don't seem to have been watching?


----------



## Scaleyback (5 May 2022)

StuAff said:


> …and it's a rematch in Paris. Liverpool have to be favourites, but so were City…



I fear for Liverpool when Vinicius runs at Trent Alexander !


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Went to my bed with 5 mins to go with RM v MC and I cannot believe what I missed and seeing now  . Man C looked comfortable



Ha......I did the same. I was very tired so soon after Mahrez scored I "knew" they had won so switched off and went to bed.
I read google headlines this morning and honestly thought I was mis-reading it.......I had to go to match reports before it sunk in....DUH!!


----------



## Beebo (5 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why ??
> You would feel silly if you paid for your ticket etc and they didn't qualify.



Just listened to a City fan on the radio who booked plane tickets at 85minutes last night. Gutted for him.


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

To be honest with the champions league, the plane ticket is a minor par of the cost. unless your lucky enough to get a ticket in the season ticket holders ballot (so many tickets go to corporate sponsors, UEFA "family" etc that the club allocations are pitiful, so your match ticket costs a fortune from the scalpers (who buy them of the corporates / UEFA family), then add on hotels and food and booze....

worth taking a risk on a plane ticket, especially as most airlines let you move the travel date for little or no fee


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 May 2022)

Thought this was amusing  .


----------



## Brandane (5 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Thought this was amusing  .



As were the comments approved by the BBC for inclusion on their live commentary page, shortly before the regulation 90 minutes was up :


----------



## R_nger (5 May 2022)

StuAff said:


> City: Ten shots on target. One goal.
> Real: Five shots on target. Three goals.
> Last night: Villareal 2 & 2, Liverpool- freaky coincidence- 5 & 3…
> 
> Three sides taking chances, one not…



I don’t quite follow the Liverpool bit… what is 2 & 2 ? And it was 5-2.


----------



## Scaleyback (5 May 2022)

Wow ! How did Man City lose that ? There has to be something in their DNA that contributes to these 'end of match' collapses. I remember Spurs turning them over in the last few minutes in the Premier league not so long ago. Real came back when ' punch drunk' in the first leg. Are they 'flat track bullies' great when everything is going their way but lacking ' mental fortitude' when opponents refuse to be cowed ? Shame really, I would have liked to have seen an all Premier league final.


----------



## Brandane (5 May 2022)

R_nger said:


> I don’t quite follow the Liverpool bit… what is 2 & 2 ? And it was 5-2.



Shots on target / goals.


----------



## R_nger (5 May 2022)

Brandane said:


> Shots on target / goals.



Thanks - too many 2s and 3s for my processor !


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 May 2022)

Beebo said:


> Just listened to a City fan on the radio who booked plane tickets at 85minutes last night. Gutted for him.



City chat online today is that those who've got bookings for hotels and flights are going to wait until the very last moment to cancel to make life as difficult and expensive as possible for the scousers. Gotta love the sheer pettiness of football fans.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 May 2022)

Brandane said:


> As were the comments approved by the BBC for inclusion on their live commentary page, shortly before the regulation 90 minutes was up :



The BT commentary were the same. Mrs T and I were shouting at the telly "no, not over yet" every time whichever witless scouser was on was saying the tie was over.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> City chat online today is that those who've got bookings for hotels and flights are going to wait until the very last moment to cancel to make life as difficult and expensive as possible for the scousers. *Gotta love the sheer pettiness of football fans.*



Yep, I never get this. My next door neighbour is a Utd fan. Never goes just sits in the front room shouting at the telly - not my idea of support especially as Old Trafford doesn't sell out these days.

We could hear him and his 14 year old son loudly cheering every Real goal. I know Rovers fans who spend matches singing about their hatred of Burnley. Personally I like to sing about supporting my team.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I never get this. My next door neighbour is a Utd fan. Never goes just sits in the front room shouting at the telly - not my idea of support especially as Old Trafford doesn't sell out these days.
> 
> We could hear him and his 14 year old son loudly cheering every Real goal. I know Rovers fans who spend matches singing about their hatred of Burnley. Personally I like to sing about supporting my team.



We've got a ManU fan one side. I sent him this to pre-empt him. 







The Liverpool fans the other side (yes, I know), by happy coincidence, left to live in Malaysia two days ago!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/61298015

1-1 on aggregate now!


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/61298015
> 
> 1-1 on aggregate now!



2 - 1 now.

Do you have a particular affiliation with Rangers @Accy cyclist?

The BBC don't, usual open all mics style rubbish from them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

2-0 on the night now!!


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> City chat online today is that those who've got bookings for hotels and flights are going to wait until the very last moment to cancel to make life as difficult and expensive as possible for the scousers. Gotta love the sheer pettiness of football fans.



That is utterly pathetic. They could go to the match as neutrals, or to support Real. Hopefully it'll be a good match worth watching regardless of who wins. They could do other things in Paris, one of the world's greatest cities (presumably they have interests outside of football). But no, they'd rather stop Liverpool fans getting to enjoy it (and if they win, they will, regardless of how much they've paid to get there, or if they didn't).


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> 2 - 1 now.
> 
> Do you have a particular affiliation with Rangers @Accy cyclist?
> 
> The BBC don't, usual open all mics style rubbish from them.



I've always liked them since my school days. I have a pic' somewhere of me wearing their away shirt on my honeymoon in Portugal in 1991. I must have about 9 or 10 Rangers home and away shirts. I went to the final in Manchester in 2008, though obviously I couldn't get a ticket, but reaching a mere mile from the ground was just like being there!!  Yes, the 'commentary' is like 2 blokes waffling in a pub, or a garden shed!!


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've always liked them since my school days. I have a pic' somewhere of me wearing their away shirt on my honeymoon in Portugal in 1991. I must have about 9 or 10 Rangers home and away shirts. I went to the final in Manchester in 2008, though obviously I couldn't get a ticket, but reaching a mere mile from the ground was just like being there!! Yes, the 'commentary' is like 2 blokes waffling in a pub or a shed!!



Fair enough. Football can get weird. I've never lived in Killie and inherited my fandom from my dad and grandad who grew up there.

The Beeb can f*cking do one with their coverage of Scottish football. It's an afterthought at best. As much as I have time for them, they're utter b&llends when it comes to football reporting.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Fair enough. Football can get weird. I've never lived in Killie and inherited my fandom from my dad and grandad who grew up there.
> 
> The Beeb can f*cking do one with their coverage of Scottish football. It's an afterthought at best. As much as I have time for them, they're utter b&llends when it comes to football reporting.



I also 'support' Liverpool, but only (well mainly) when they're playing in Europe. It stems from the 1970's when England didn't qualify for the 1974 and 1978 World Cups. Liverpool's Euro' and UEFA cup wins in the 1970's kind of made up for England's absence. So I'm hoping for a Liverpool and Rangers double win this season, but If I had to chose just one to win it'd be Rangers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

2-2 now.


----------



## Slick (5 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> 2-2 now.



We've got this.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

Slick said:


> We've got this.



Back in front now!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

*Yeeesss!*


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 May 2022)

Oh well.The Hammers couldn't do it on the night.
They gave it a real go in the second half but going down to 10 men for most of the game was just too much.
Good luck to Rangers in the final.I'll be cheering you on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2022)

Rod ain't too happy!!


----------



## Slick (5 May 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Oh well.The Hammers couldn't do it on the night.
> They gave it a real go in the second half but going down to 10 men for most of the game was just too much.
> Good luck to Rangers in the final.I'll be cheering you on.



Whilst we will obviously be underdogs, we will be giving it a go and may even have a recognised striker fit for that one.

Shame you boys were not able to join us, I would have quite fancied that. 👍


----------



## Slick (5 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 643311
> 
> 
> Rod ain't too happy!!



Ma heart bleeds for him.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 May 2022)

Slick said:


> Whilst we will obviously be underdogs, we will be giving it a go and may even have a recognised striker fit for that one.
> 
> Shame you boys were not able to join us, I would have quite fancied that. 👍


I’m not sure you will be underdogs.You’ve seen off a very good RB Leipzig side who are probably a better team than EF.


----------



## Slick (5 May 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I’m not sure you will be underdogs.You’ve seen off a very good RB Leipzig side who are probably a better team than EF.



Dortmund was the best team we beat in my opinion but that was probably the last time we had our best team available. 

Its a final though and anything can happen, I'm just delighted we are part of it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 May 2022)

I messaged my long time Leeds fan friend asking his thoughts about Rangers reaching the final. He hasn't replied. He still hasn't got over me supporting Rangers over an English side when Rangers beat Leeds twice in the Champions League going on for 30 years ago. Yet he finds it ok to chant "Yorkshire Yorkshire" at Leeds games, even though he was born near Preston in Lancashire.


----------



## Slick (6 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I messaged my long time Leeds fan friend asking his thoughts about Rangers reaching the final. He hasn't replied. He still hasn't got over me supporting Rangers over an English side when Rangers beat Leeds twice in the Champions League going on for 30 years ago. Yet he finds it ok to chant "Yorkshire Yorkshire" at Leeds games, even though he was born near Preston in Lancashire.



What a game that was. The Mark Hateley show, although Ally did play a significant supporting role.


----------



## Scaleyback (6 May 2022)

This Leicester City supporter thinks it is time Brendon Rodgers received his P45 !

Not because we lost to Roma last night in the semi-final of the Europa Conference League.

Not because we have had a poor season in the Premier League, mitigating circumstances here with a dreadful run of long-term injuries to 1st team players.

Why ? because Rodgers persists in playing (trying to play) , build from the back, tippy tappy, possession football. He is on record has saying " if you have the ball

the opposition cannot hurt you " 

Sure it is the current trend, I suppose Man City are the arch exponents, and damm good they are too. Even Brighton (bless them) manage to play this way with a fair

amount of success. But Leicester City just do not have the players and probably do not have the coaching expertise to build a successful possession based team with these players.

When you see LCFC's game stats you will often see 60%, 70%+ possession, often when they have lost the game. Watch a match an understand why ?

Pass after pass across the back four, then get pressed and back it goes to Kasper Schmeichel, and then ' Deja Vu ' all over again. It is so frustrating/boring watching this.

When LCFC won the Premier League they won it with (from memory) the lowest possession percentage per game in the Premier League. Fast 'raiding' forward players

getting the ball early to Jamie Vardy 'et al' bloody good it was to watch too. Yes, Jamie Vardy is not going to replicate that form, bless him he has been on the 'downslope' 

for a season and half now. However Barnes and Lookman are fast direct players who need 'early ball' to play to their strengths. 

I am not an isolated voice here, vast swathes of LCFC supporters have been saying much the same for best part of 2 seasons now.

Come on LCFC management, save us from this sterile, tedious, dull derivative of the 'beautiful game' and show Brendon the door. His time is past.


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Fair enough. Football can get weird. I've never lived in Killie and inherited my fandom from my dad and grandad who grew up there.
> 
> The Beeb can f*cking do one with their coverage of Scottish football. It's an afterthought at best. As much as I have time for them, they're utter b&llends when it comes to football reporting.



You Killie had our (Boro) young Goalie Zach Hemming on loan all season. I believe he did pretty well.

BBC Scotland might be better than the English "regions"?


----------



## Scaleyback (6 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Yeeesss!*



Well done to Rangers. We (English) tend to dismiss Scottish football but they have shown West Ham how to do it and my team Leicester City who dropped into the Europa Conference League 'yonks' ago.


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> You Killie had our (Boro) young Goalie Zach Hemming on loan all season. I believe he did pretty well.
> 
> BBC Scotland might be better than the English "regions"?



He won our Young Player of the Year award. He's absolutely class. Properly commanded the box, great shot stopper and not afraid to give his defenders an earful when they needed it. Also saved four out of five penalties he faced, two in one game. 

I still can't quite believe he's only 22. If he keeps going the way he is, he's going to be bothering Pickford for the England job soon. By all accounts a cracking guy as well.

I'd love to have him back next season, but the indication seems to be that he's doing pre-season with the 'Boro first team so maybe not. Though I think he'd rather be playing than on the bench.


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> He won our Young Player of the Year award. He's absolutely class. Properly commanded the box, great shot stopper and not afraid to give his defenders an earful when they needed it. Also saved four out of five penalties he faced, two in one game.
> 
> I still can't quite believe he's only 22. If he keeps going the way he is, he's going to be bothering Pickford for the England job soon. By all accounts a cracking guy as well.
> 
> I'd love to have him back next season, but the indication seems to be that he's doing pre-season with the 'Boro first team so maybe not. Though I think he'd rather be playing than on the bench.



yes, our two "senior" keepers haven't impressed this season so he could be in 1st team action next year, especially in the very likely event that we are still in championship. Another academy keeper was on loan at QotS all season too.


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> yes, our two "senior" keepers haven't impressed this season so he could be in 1st team action next year, especially in the very likely event that we are still in championship. Another academy keeper was on loan at QotS all season too.



Who was that? I know Brynn was there, but I thought he was recalled last year?


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Who was that? I know Brynn was there, but I thought he was recalled last year?



Sol Brynn yes, ah maybe he came back in the Jan window then when we let Stojanovic go on loan to Germany somewhere.
​


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 May 2022)

Slick said:


> What a game that was. The Mark Hateley show, although Ally did play a significant supporting role.


He replied, but not in words. He sent me this instead.





Like his lot are sooo well behaved!


----------



## Slick (6 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> He replied, but not in words. He sent me this instead.
> 
> View attachment 643352
> 
> Like his lot are sooo well behaved!



To be fair, I did hear they were trying to open up a humanitarian corridor out of Seville.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 May 2022)

Slick said:


> To be fair, I did hear they were trying to open up a humanitarian corridor out of Seville.



Just sent him a message saying Leeds haven't been in Europe since D-Day. Yes, I know it's an old one, but I'm trying my hardest to get him to bite then rant!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2022)

He's replied, saying he'll be _'munching Frankfurter sausages, not deep fried pies and mars bars'_, on the night of the final.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2022)

What do you think about this? https://www.itv.com/news/central/20...hirt-sells-at-auction-for-more-than-7-million
My thoughts are that no way would someone pay that much for a faded football shirt, no matter how 'iconic' it is. Maybe 700 thousand, but not 7 million! I saw this item in an alarmed glass case 14 years ago, when the National Football Museum was based at Preston NE's ground.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

I've just read a consortium lead by LA Dodgers owner Todd Boehly will purchase Chelsea for £2.5bn and will invest £1.75bn in the club.

No offence intended to our Chelsea fans in here but my reaction is this:

Gobsmacked
Is there any point in ordinary fans today?
How on earth do "investors" get a return on a £4.25bn "investment" in a football club?

I'm just dismayed. For years I've despaired at the money in football but this is breathtaking. I really can't get to grips with it. No football club is worth this money.

BBC Sports


----------



## vickster (7 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you think about this? https://www.itv.com/news/central/20...hirt-sells-at-auction-for-more-than-7-million
> My thoughts are that no way would someone pay that much for a faded football shirt, no matter how 'iconic' it is. Maybe 700 thousand, but not 7 million! I saw this item in an alarmed glass case 14 years ago, when the National Football Museum was based at Preston NE's ground.



For some people or corporations, £7m is pocket change and they want to own things that are unique. 

It’ll likely appreciate in value too, so an investment


----------



## T4tomo (7 May 2022)

I bet Hodge is glad he got his shirt!

I heard that Peter Shilton tried to bid for it, but could raise his hand high enough....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've just read a consortium lead by LA Dodgers owner Todd Boehly will purchase Chelsea for £2.5bn and will invest £1.75bn in the club.
> 
> No offence intended to our Chelsea fans in here but my reaction is this:
> 
> ...



Great news for us here tbh - takes away months of 'what ifs'. 

Many of the big sports teams, football, NFL, baseball etc are valued in the billions of dollars. 

Returns are not an issue for global brands - TV income, merchandise deals and sponsorship link-ups provide huge revenue streams. 

What is an 'ordinary fan'? The days of the majority of local ordinay fans supporting local teams, whose owner owned a chain of butcher's shops, was left behind many years ago. 

Today's ordinary fans include the aspirational kid in India, the family in the US and the guy in a Mexican slum who needs some sunshine in his life. 

That's the beast that we fans buy into having made the choice to stick with it or retreat into the margins of football. 

KTBFFH. 🙂


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2022)

vickster said:


> For some people or corporations, £7m is pocket change and they want to own things that are unique.
> 
> It’ll likely appreciate in value too, so an investment



My thoughts are that it's fake news.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 May 2022)

Played Luton. These playoffs should be magic


----------



## vickster (7 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> My thoughts are that it's fake news.



Hardly, given the quote from Sothebys


----------



## Seevio (7 May 2022)

In other news, Bristol Rovers started the day in 4th, level on points with Northampton but with a 5 worse goal difference. After 22 minutes, Northampton were winning 3-1 and Rovers 2-0. Rovers then went on to win 7-0 and gain promotion by way of goals scored.

UTG.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2022)

Utd getting walloped 4 nil by Brighton. What is going on there ??


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Utd getting walloped 4 nil by Brighton. What is going on there ??



United just being good neighbours and trying to cheer up City fans after Wednesday.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> United just being good neighbours and trying to cheer up City fans after Wednesday.



aaahh, very civil of them.


----------



## iancity (7 May 2022)

Seevio said:


> In other news, Bristol Rovers started the day in 4th, level on points with Northampton but with a 5 worse goal difference. After 22 minutes, Northampton were winning 3-1 and Rovers 2-0. Rovers then went on to win 7-0 and gain promotion by way of goals scored.
> 
> UTG.



Won a fortune on this (OK, £30 but cool to me :-) )


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 May 2022)

vickster said:


> Hardly, given the quote from Sothebys



I think the shirt could be a fake. Where's the evidence it's authentic? Has it been Maradona (hate posting his name ) DNA'd? 🤔 Has Steve Hodge declared his new found super wealth to the Inland Revenue? 🤔


----------



## vickster (8 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think the shirt could be a fake. Where's the evidence it's authentic? Has it been Maradona (hate posting his name ) DNA'd? 🤔 Has Steve Hodge declared his new found super wealth to the Inland Revenue? 🤔



Why would he need to? He’s a private individual who has sold something used that he was given?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 May 2022)

Seevio said:


> Rovers then went on to win 7-0 and gain promotion by way of goals scored.


Well done the Rovers (the Bristol version, not the Blackburn one of course!  ) on such an achievement!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 May 2022)

vickster said:


> Why would he need to? He’s a private individual who has sold something used that he was given?



This isn't your fleabay financial transaction stuff!  He has to declare such a sudden 'massive' income to the tax man.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

Seevio said:


> In other news, Bristol Rovers started the day in 4th, level on points with Northampton but with a 5 worse goal difference. After 22 minutes, Northampton were winning 3-1 and Rovers 2-0. Rovers then went on to win 7-0 and gain promotion by way of goals scored.
> 
> UTG.



This is an astonishing result, not just for its scoreline but the impact on the season outcome. What a delirious afternoon for Bristol Rovers supporters.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Great news for us here tbh - takes away months of 'what ifs'.
> 
> Many of the big sports teams, football, NFL, baseball etc are valued in the billions of dollars.
> 
> ...



Yes, you are quite right. After reading your post and appreciating that as NFL, baseball etc. are of no interest to me I haven't considered football to be in the same position but you're right it is. I'm correct in thinking this is the first time a football club has been sold for this sort of money?

I don't hanker for the days when fans left work at 12.00 and walked straight to the ground for kick off but I do think we've lost something.

I suppose I'm one who has retreated to the margins. I never watch TV football, well once in a blue moon, listen to radio etc. yet 30+ years ago there would be a scramble in our house for the Lancashire Evening Telegraph as it arrived - a paper we only bought for the sports pages.

My interest in football has largely died as the money has grown to the point where Rovers are my only real interest along with keeping half an eye on clubs I have some vague connection to*. Rovers will always be my club and I doubt anything would stop me going. Not sure how I'd feel if we became a huge international franchise........not that this is going to be a major worry for a while. 🤣

* Stockport County and Chorley for example as I have friends who are diehards.

What does KTBFFH mean?


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2022)

Reading lots of reports linking City to a sumner (free) move for Pogba.
He has done very little at Utd but maybe City can bring out the best in him.


----------



## flake99please (8 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What does KTBFFH mean?


Keep The Blue Flag Flying High


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

flake99please said:


> Keep The Blue Flag Flying High



Oh dear I really shouldn't have needed to ask. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Stockport County



Squeaky bum day today! Away against second placed Wrexham. Only one point needed for aitomatic promotion to the football league. County suffering some indifferenent late-season form, Wrexham on a winning run. Come on, County!


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Squeaky bum day today! Away against second placed Wrexham. Only one point needed for aitomatic promotion to the football league. County suffering some indifferenent late-season form, Wrexham on a winning run. Come on, County!



Absolutely. My friend is unbelievably nervous, well no not really unbelievable as I understand exactly what he's feeling.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2022)

The mighty Sutton missed the play off by one point. Not bad for their first season in the league though


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> This isn't your fleabay financial transaction stuff!  He has to declare such a sudden 'massive' income to the tax man.



Only if HMRC ask him to explain it after trawling his bank transactions. It does not have to be declared on a tax return as it is not subject to tax.


----------



## flake99please (8 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Only if HMRC ask him to explain it after trawling his bank transactions. It does not have to be declared on a tax return as it is not subject to tax.


Capital gains tax perhaps?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 May 2022)

Wrexham 3 Stockport County 0. 
Wrexham go top on goals scored.

Bugger!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Wrexham 3 Stockport County 0.
> Wrexham go top on goals scored.
> 
> Bugger!



Over 10,000 there, according to the radio!


----------



## Mike_P (8 May 2022)

Said it was going down to the wire. Remaining fixtures are interesting, Stockport have two home fixtures with nothing to play for bar pride Torquay and Halifax who will be looking to better Solihulls score in order to gain a semi final play off place. Wrexham have Dagenham away who will be looking for a win to potentially gain a play off place.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2022)

flake99please said:


> Capital gains tax perhaps?



It doesn't apply to personal possessions, any more than it would if you sold a bike or a car (Or even a house) for more than you paid for it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Only if HMRC ask him to explain it after trawling his bank transactions. It does not have to be declared on a tax return as it is not subject to tax.



I wonder How much Argentina's Antonio Rattin's shirt would be worth now, if only Alf Ramsey had let George Cohen swap his shirt with Rattin? It's just as 'iconic' I'd say. Where is it now I wonder? 🤔 







I'd have swapped it with him, after Alf had fecked off. 

Maybe he did?🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> who will be looking to better Solihulls score


Are we talking Moors, or Motors? 🤔


----------



## T4tomo (9 May 2022)

flake99please said:


> Capital gains tax perhaps?



I don't think so, its only certain "assets" that attract CGT, and its not trading income as Its a one off (I've not check Steve Hodge's ebay account to verify this)


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 May 2022)

Rangnick signed United shirt £69.99.
So they must retail at £79.99 then?


----------



## T4tomo (9 May 2022)

and cost about £3 to make, but that's another story


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2022)

Big night for two sides I take an interest in. A good friend is a diehard Stockport County fan - he's 70, he must be! - who are at home to Torquay tonight and Halifax on Sunday. Wrexham are top and County second but Wrexham only have one game left away at Dagenham and Redbridge on Sunday.

Our local non-league side Chorley are at York in the play-off quarter-final. 45 years ago I lived on Bootham in York and would occasionally wander down to Bootham Crescent to watch City. To be honest you would never know a game was on until getting to the ground. Crowds were sparse.

A friend is a Chorley season ticket holder but is in Bangkok............not sure why he planned that holiday???? 🤔


----------



## T4tomo (11 May 2022)

Ah yes its a slightly different play off for NL N&S. only 1 straight up , & 4-7 play off to see who plays off against 2&3 for the one remaining spot.

As a Boro fan its with slight amusement to see Sunderland every year narrowly fail to get back into the championship, maybe this is their year.
They should be back up at least a level, still pulling 30,000 crowds in league 1.


----------



## postman (11 May 2022)

Cup Final Saturday 16-45 kick off,so that means second half will be right in the middle of my evening meal.Sod the football I will watch the goal or goals on YouTube later ever thought about a 15-00 kick off,mind you more grubby money comes for a later kick off I suppose.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2022)

postman said:


> Cup Final Saturday 16-45 kick off,so that means second half will be right in the middle of my evening meal.Sod the football I will watch the goal or goals on YouTube later ever thought about a 15-00 kick off,mind you more grubby money comes for a later kick off I suppose.



When in my 20s/30s the FA cup game was massive. I would get everything set up by mid day ie beers and sandwiches etc. The build up was fantastic, the fans walking up Wembley Way etc. Good memories 😊


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Big night for two sides I take an interest in. A good friend is a diehard Stockport County fan - he's 70, he must be! - who are at home to Torquay tonight and Halifax on Sunday. Wrexham are top and County second but Wrexham only have one game left away at Dagenham and Redbridge on Sunday.
> 
> Our local non-league side Chorley are at York in the play-off quarter-final. 45 years ago I lived on Bootham in York and would occasionally wander down to Bootham Crescent to watch City. To be honest you would never know a game was on until getting to the ground. Crowds were sparse.
> 
> A friend is a Chorley season ticket holder but is in Bangkok............not sure why he planned that holiday???? 🤔



Knew the York ground well, a mate lived on Avenue Terrace so you caught some of the 'atmosphere' on a saturday afternoon.
Alas, it is no more https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-60981007


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Wrexham 3 Stockport County 0.
> Wrexham go top on goals scored.
> 
> Bugger!





Mike_P said:


> Said it was going down to the wire. Remaining fixtures are interesting, Stockport have two home fixtures with nothing to play for bar pride Torquay and Halifax who will be looking to better Solihulls score in order to gain a semi final play off place. Wrexham have Dagenham away who will be looking for a win to potentially gain a play off place.


_'Attendance:9,407'


'A 1-0 home win over stubborn Torquay means a point at home to FC Halifax Town on Sunday will clinch the title and end their 11-year exile'_


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61316076

Wonderful support, I wouldn't have thought Stockport had been 'non League' for 11 long years. Anyway, I hope Wrexham go up as well, via the play-offs.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2022)

My County supporting friend is a nervous man. County play Halifax who theoretically could grab third spot while Wrexham are at Dagenham and Redbridge who also need points in a last gasp attempt to grab 8th.

Our local boys, Chorley, went out of the playoffs losing 2-1 at York.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> When in my 20s/30s the FA cup game was massive. I would get everything set up by mid day ie beers and sandwiches etc. The build up was fantastic, the fans walking up Wembley Way etc. Good memories 😊



It was similar for me, especially in my younger teens. My grandfather and uncle would come round as they didn't have a telly. They would come for lunch, we would watch the build up and game while my mother would supply tea, juice, sandwiches and biccies. When she bought these in she would sit and feign interest for a few minutes.

It's unlikely I'll do more than watch out for the result on Saturday.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

Another BIG win for City......our only hope now**is Westhaaam and I can't see that happening.
**and that is if we don't slip up.
I can really see us winning the treble (if Salah shapes himself) but cannot see the quad.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 May 2022)

Quadruple Is a huge undertaking, especially with teams being so close. The draw at the weekend for you guys has killed the title imo .


----------



## Mike_P (12 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> _'Attendance:9,407'
> 
> 
> 'A 1-0 home win over stubborn Torquay means a point at home to FC Halifax Town on Sunday will clinch the title and end their 11-year exile'_
> ...



Stockport are on a WLWLWLWL run so probably more a case of what Wrexham do.


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Another BIG win for City......our only hope now**is Westhaaam and I can't see that happening.
> **and that is if we don't slip up.
> I can really see us winning the treble (if Salah shapes himself) but cannot see the quad.



Liverpool will do well to end up with a double. Lot of high pressure games in a short space of time, they will be on their knees and then lining up against Real Madrid


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 May 2022)

It's a shame that both Leeds and Burnley can't be relegated - the top flight would be cleaner without both teams participating. 

Horrendous tackle on Kovacic last night so we are now likely to be without 2 key midfielders in the FA Cup final (Kant already ruled out).


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> The draw at the weekend for you guys has killed the title imo



Not over yet. 

But I think City's astonishing performances over the last few games have been more important than Liverpool dropping points.

In the same way that people claiming City had bottled it by dropping a 14 point lead were mistaken too- it was a peerless run from Liverpool wot did it.

Just my perspective.

Now hoping City don't lose to West Ham as I don't think I could take a final game where best goal difference would be the objective!

[addendum: all the more so as City no longer have any defenders!]


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Our local boys, Chorley, went out of the playoffs losing 2-1 at York


That's a pity as Chorley when doing well seem to get bigger attendances than Accrington Stanley. Does former Stanley striker Marcus Carver still play for the Magpies?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Now hoping City don't lose to West Ham as I don't think I could take a final game where best goal difference would be the objective!


I can't see us beating City on sunday.Our record against you at the London Stadium is terrible.I'd be over the moon with a draw though as that would near enough guarantee at least seventh place.
#Wolves could pip us if we pick up no points in the next two matches and they beat Norwich(odds on!)and Liverpool


----------



## The Crofted Crest (12 May 2022)

Let's spare a thought for Port Talbot in the JD Cymru South.

P 30, W 0, D 0, L 30, GD --113 PTS 0.


----------



## Chislenko (12 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Let's spare a thought for Port Talbot in the JD Cymru South.
> 
> P 30, W 0, D 0, L 30, GD --113 PTS 0.




Had my first sighting of Lee Trundle at Port Talbot, we, Rhyl, had been pretty unimpressive most of the season so a trip down there was expected to be another defeat.

The team sheet is announced and we have this new signing, Lee Trundle, chalk and cheese to anything I had seen in the League Of Wales (as it was then called)

Simply a joy to watch at our level and we didn't keep him long as he went on to better things.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 May 2022)

I see Spurs are three nil up against Arsenal. A bit of sadness for me on seeing that, I lost a friend a few weeks ago who was a lifelong and ardent Tottenham supporter. He would have been loving this.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I see Spurs are three nil up against Arsenal. A bit of sadness for me on seeing that, I lost a friend a few weeks ago who was a lifelong and ardent Tottenham supporter. He would have been loving this.



They did him proud


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

Chislenko said:


> we, Rhyl,


Do you live in Rhyl or know it well? I ask because I have a not football related question to ask you if you know the town well and can remember 40 years back.


----------



## Chislenko (13 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you live in Rhyl or know it well? I ask because I have a not football related question to ask you if you know the town well and can remember 40 years back.



I was born and raised in Rhyl but left in the 60's (family moved away) I still get to Rhyl games as often as possible. Hit me with your question and I will try my best to answer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I was born and raised in Rhyl but left in the 60's (family moved away) I still get to Rhyl games as often as possible. Hit me with your question and I will try my best to answer.



When I worked at a local psychiatric hospital in the early 1980's I/we went to a place/holiday camp in June 1982 in Rhyl, called (I'm almost sure) Derbyshire Miners Home. I've tried to find info' about it online, but couldn't find anything. My question is can you remember it?


----------



## Chislenko (13 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> When I worked at a local psychiatric hospital in the early 1980's I/we went to a place/holiday camp in June 1982 in Rhyl, called (I'm almost sure) Derbyshire Miners Home. I've tried to find info' about it online, but couldn't find anything. My question is can you remember it?



I don't personally remember it but there appears to be an article here but it won't let me in as I am not a member of "flicker"


View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/trainsandstuff/16391956434

Failing that these people may be able to help you out

https://rhylhistoryclub.wordpress.com/


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2022)

ICT take over from being the team "everyone" wants to lose against Arbroath tonight. The first leg was pretty poor stuff so I'm hoping for a better game tonight. 

I would like to see the Lichties go up, although it's also not exactly an easier place to get to and it's debatable which side has the more Baltic stadium.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 May 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I don't personally remember it but there appears to be an article here but it won't let me in as I am not a member of "flicker"
> 
> 
> View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/trainsandstuff/16391956434
> ...




Thanks for that! Yes, that looks like the club house/bar next to the pool. The resident artist sang Glenn Campbell's Galveston every night we were there. Whenever I hear it it reminds me of that 10 days In sunny Rhyl! and it was indeed sunny as it was about 90 Fahrenheit every day we were there!I went to Prestatyn on holiday in 2007. I had a look around Rhyl, asking about the place but no one remembered it. I think it'd been demolished by then.🤔

That's me on the left (someone chucked a dart at the pic' and hit my nose, when it was pinned up on the ward after the holiday...probably an 'ex'), in the club house with another male nurse in the middle and a patient on the left.


----------



## Slick (13 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> ICT take over from being the team "everyone" wants to lose against Arbroath tonight. The first leg was pretty poor stuff so I'm hoping for a better game tonight.
> 
> I would like to see the Lichties go up, although it's also not exactly an easier place to get to and it's debatable which side has the more Baltic stadium.



Obviously Caley will forever be remembered and revered in my eyes for that one headline alone, but truth be told, didn't bring an awful lot to the party the last few years of their stay in the premiership meaning I think I'll be with many others hoping Arbroath get through this tie at least. Be a real shame for their season to end in defeat tonight.


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2022)

Slick said:


> Obviously Caley will forever be remembered and revered in my eyes for that one headline alone, but truth be told, didn't bring an awful lot to the party the last few years of their stay in the premiership meaning I think I'll be with many others hoping Arbroath get through this tie at least. Be a real shame for their season to end in defeat tonight.



I've never really liked ICT (that headline aside), always seen them as a sort of franchise club. 

According to the internet the first game they played as ICT was against Arbroath, which is a pleasingly useless bit of trivia!


----------



## Slick (13 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I've never really liked ICT (that headline aside), always seen them as a sort of franchise club.
> 
> According to the internet the first game they played as ICT was against Arbroath, which is a pleasingly useless bit of trivia!


I worked with a number of fans of both teams when they merged, and it was a disaster for them, but to be fair, they did have a number of successes but in the end, the lack of support was their undoing. Its only the most committed fan from most football areas of the country that will make the effort for a midweek trip up that A9. 
First half has been pretty ordinary with the wind making it particularly tough. Someone is going to have to gamble at some point to avoid penalties. Watching that half, I can't see either going up.


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2022)

ICT had it on the deck for a couple of minutes near the end there, easily the best spell of the 45.

Everyone who plays there knows what the conditions will be like, why try to play aerial balls near constantly? It makes no sense to me.

I'm not expecting tici f*cking taca, which I find equally tedious, but belting it high and long ad nauseum is just pointless.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2022)

Probably about a fair result after 3 dreadful halfs of football, one made to look better than the tedium of the other three and the excitement of penalties.

For all they are also pish, I don't think St. Johnstone will be particularly worried.


----------



## Slick (14 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Probably about a fair result after 3 dreadful halfs of football, one made to look better than the tedium of the other three and the excitement of penalties.
> 
> For all they are also pish, I don't think St. Johnstone will be particularly worried.



Pretty much sums it up, and your right, St Johnstone won't treat them likely but I really can't see them struggle on last nights performance.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2022)

I was reading about the potential for a ground share for Arbroath if they had gone up. The all seater rule was abolished in 2013 when the SPL/SFL merged. Show's how little change their has been within the top flight.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2022)

So..... FA cup final. Wbo is your money on ?
IMO, on the day, LFC are better than Chelsea. However, in these games, anything can happen.
I am going for an LFC win.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2022)

Not that you're biased 

I'd say that Liverpool are probably the quicker and more youthful side, but Chelsea have a lot of quality there too. As long as it's a good game I couldn't care less, although the press will w@nk themselves blind if British football's second quadruple is still on, and that'll be tedious.


----------



## Beebo (14 May 2022)

Anyone know why Chelsea are playing in yellow. There is no colour clash so the traditional blue would seem more sensible for a Wembley final.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2022)

Last time they won it they wore yellow, so I assumed it was a nod to that rather than anything politically motivated.


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2022)

Well, that was eventful! Not quite as riveting as the LC final was, but same result. Well played, both teams.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 May 2022)

Beebo said:


> Anyone know why Chelsea are playing in yellow. There is no colour clash so the traditional blue would seem more sensible for a Wembley final.



Probably in the contract with their kit/strip suppliers that the away yellow has to be worn in certain matches. 


Sometimes change strips 'clash' more than clubs home strips.🤔


----------



## Slick (14 May 2022)

Didn't see it all but I thought it looked like a very ordinary game of football.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2022)

Slick said:


> Didn't see it all but I thought it looked like a very ordinary game of football.



Willie Collum could have livened things up a bit.


----------



## PaulB (15 May 2022)

I know you're only supposed to comment on here if it's about Stenhousemuir Reserves or someone but fuque the begrudgers, it's always great to see your team win another trophy even when you need binoculars in that midden of a stadium. 







Some of our troops are going hors de combat now as the rigours of a long campaign are starting to take effect but they can't take awards away from them. 





This kid's 23 and has won it all now while the boss has won everything English football has to offer. Another three games but there are two more trophies to add, one likely, the other not so. One versus the oiligarchs (yes, I did spell it correctly) and the other against the Spanish King's team. 






I'm up so early so I can get a ride in before a morning of kids football at Bolton Wanderers stadium and an afternoon of classical music at the Liverpool Phil. Which should be nice.


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2022)

If you're not happy about Liverpool being discussed on the same thread as non existent football teams maybe you should start an exclusive thread. I reckon it would be marginally less popular than NCAP.

I don't begrudge another team's success, but my view of how those successes are appreciated (or perceived to be accepted) is tempered by the fans' reactions that I have exposure to, and those that you get from the media.

It wasn't much of a game yesterday really, though played at breakneck speed and with some sublime pieces of individual and team skill to enjoy. 

I felt the teams cancelled each other out for large parts, Liverpool the quicker with a more all out attack approach, Chelsea felt a bit more solid and great on the break. Penalties was probably the fairest way to decide the tie given how evenly matched the sides were and Liverpool worthy of their victory in the end.

PS - Trent and Jürgen still have to add the Community Shield for all the domestic honours at that level.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I don't begrudge another team's success, but my view of how those successes are appreciated (or perceived to be accepted) is tempered by the fans' reactions that I have exposure to, and those that you get from the media.



Which I think is why so many enjoy watching Utd fail. A little bit of humility in victory goes a very long way.

In other news I'll be keeping a watchful eye on the National League from 3.00pm. A good friend is a lifelong County fan and it's all to play for at the top. With both Halifax and Dagenham & Redbridge playing for points the top two will need to be on form and up for it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2022)

CFC played in yellow as he (Tuchel) thought it was his lucky colour - he had had some success with Dortmund when they played in a yellow strip.

Decent match from two teams running on empty after 61 matches for the season.

Happy with the fact that after a very difficult season for the club that we have remained unbeaten in open play (4 games and approximately 420 minutes) against one of the two best teams in England and possibly Europe.

New owners, fresh investment and the future looks even brighter...


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Which I think is why so many enjoy watching Utd fail. A little bit of humility in victory goes a very long way.
> 
> In other news I'll be keeping a watchful eye on the National League from 3.00pm. A good friend is a lifelong County fan and it's all to play for at the top. With both Halifax and Dagenham & Redbridge playing for points the top two will need to be on form and up for it.



Exactly. I don't resent any club any success, and winning is a wonderful feeling regardless of whichever team you support. 

It does make me laugh when supporters of "big" clubs have a go at their rivals' equally wealthy and despicable but by different means and in different ways.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

We go 7th if West Ham win later (big club=big frown)


----------



## Slick (15 May 2022)

Excuse my ignorance, but was the FA cup final always played before the league was completed?


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

Slick said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but was the FA cup final always played before the league was completed?



As far as I remember


----------



## Slick (15 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> As far as I remember



Seems strange to me, but I'm sure there's a reason, thanks. 👍


----------



## Slick (15 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> As far as I remember



I seem to remember as a boy, both FA and SFA were on the same day.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

Slick said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but was the FA cup final always played before the league was completed?



I had to check, and normally you are right

The final is normally held the Saturday after the Premier League season finishes in May


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

Oh dear for Burnley ... dodgy pen though?


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Oh dear for Burnley ... dodgy pen though?


I'm not so sure of that. If Leeds win today and their final match they have 40 points. With two games to go Burnley can hit the same number and their goal difference is vastly superior. Crucial game at Villa for Burnley on Thursday, I think that's the one it all hangs on.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not so sure of that. If Leeds win today and their final match they have 40 points. With two games to go Burnley can hit the same number and their goal difference is vastly superior. Crucial game at Villa for Burnley on Thursday, I think that's the one it all hangs on.



Could be right, but I fancy Brighton against Leeds.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Could be right, but I fancy Brighton against Leeds.


I would agree I think the best Leeds can hope for is a point today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I would agree I think the best Leeds can hope for is a point today.



BHA already up! Look they have beaten Man U, Spurs, Arsenal, Wolves last couple of months ... they are on a great run.


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2022)

West Ham 2-0 up against City. Blimey. Only half time etc, but all the same…


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2022)

StuAff said:


> West Ham 2-0 up against City. Blimey. Only half time etc, but all the same…



Sad result in the end really (for me) .
Can't see City blowing this whatever LFC do


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sad result in the end really (for me) .
> Can't see City blowing this whatever LFC do



Nah agree, Peps lads are champs.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (15 May 2022)

Stockport win and re-enter the football league as champions. @potsy last seen orbiting the moon.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

Yep, my friend two doors up is celebrating!


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sad result in the end really (for me) .
> Can't see City blowing this whatever LFC do



Certainly looks that way, unless Villa can do something miraculous.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Stockport win and re-enter the football league as champions. @potsy last seen orbiting the moon.



What a fantastic season, thought we'd blown it after the Wrexham game but the team rallied again! 

Got a feeling we'll storm L2 next season as well


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2022)

Not good to hear that many Liverpool supporters booed our national anthem and especially 'the cup final hymn' abide with me. Whatever their reasons I found it very disrespectful!


----------



## flake99please (16 May 2022)

Slick said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but was the FA cup final always played before the league was completed?


No. It was usually competed for the weekend after the league had finished. There has been a scheduled ‘winter break’ in the Prem for the first time, so this would be the most likely reason the FA cup has happened before the league completion.


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Stockport win and re-enter the football league as champions. @potsy last seen orbiting the moon.



So the old 'Which football team in the Premier/Football League is nearest to the river Mersey?' can be used again!


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2022)

PaulB said:


> So the old 'Which football team in the Premier/Football League is nearest to the river Mersey?' can be used again!



As posted earlier a friend is a diehard County fan. We also go to the occasional quiz night, we did get this question many years ago.


----------



## PaulB (16 May 2022)

Of course, the REAL football drama continues this morning.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2022)

Just been to see the open top bus parade for the champions... 😍


----------



## Slick (16 May 2022)

flake99please said:


> No. It was usually competed for the weekend after the league had finished. There has been a scheduled ‘winter break’ in the Prem for the first time, so this would be the most likely reason the FA cup has happened before the league completion.


Yeah makes sense, although you would have thought they could have factored that in when arranging the fixtures. I love cup final day as it feels like the last hurrah but it really needs to be the final game of the season.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 May 2022)

potsy said:


> Just been to see the open top bus parade for the champions... 😍




Yay, go Stockport.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Yay, go Stockport.



Nice.. 
I got a selfie with Paddy


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Yay, go Stockport.



Just wondering about that photo.....🤔


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just wondering about that photo.....🤔



Mee too .... there is something bugging me, but I can't put my finger on it?


----------



## PaulB (17 May 2022)

potsy said:


> Just been to see the open top bus parade for the champions... 😍



I think Manchester United are planning one if they win the toss at their final game.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just wondering about that photo.....🤔


An actual one from yesterday...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 May 2022)

@potsy 
Welcome back to the football league......it's been a long time!


----------



## PaulB (17 May 2022)

potsy said:


> An actual one from yesterday...
> View attachment 645029



Did the Supporters Club kindly provide a choir? 





You'd have to know the Elbow song to get that reference!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

Good to see Notts Forest make the play off final. At least it isn't a certain 3 parachute payment clubs going back up in a year or so.... yet. Best wishes to them against Huddersfield!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

Where are you watching the big match @Slick ? Or are you already there in Seville? 🍻  I might go to the pub 2 to 3 minutes walk from my flat to watch it. Otherwise I'll listen to it on the BBC radio/laptop commentary.

I bet even @Brandane is up for a Rangers victory!


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2022)

Was reading that Minamino is highest scorer in both FA and League cups for LFC but didn't get a medal. Apparently there were not enough to go around.....really weird


----------



## PaulB (18 May 2022)

If you were watching last night's game on Sly, you may have noticed the commentary. Minimino's cracking goal was met with utter silence for a good long second by .....Martin Tyler.

Then he muttered something like ‘and there’s the equaliser’ in the flattest tone possible. Where’s all the screaming and shouting Martin? Or is that only reserved for Rooooooooooney! Ronaaaaaaaaaldo! Just like certain referees shouldn't be allowed near certain games, this Ferguson/Webb acolyte shouldn't be allowed in the commentary box for certain games.


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2022)

Martin Tyler supports Woking.


----------



## Poacher (18 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Good to see *Notts* Forest make the play off final. At least it isn't a certain 3 parachute payment clubs going back up in a year or so.... yet. Best wishes to them against Huddersfield!


Notts? FFS!

Glad to see that the thug who blindsided Billy Sharp has been arrested. Lifetime ban and quite possibly a spell inside for him.

While I'm here, best of luck to Boston United on Saturday - make it a great week for JVT to go with his knighthood!


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2022)

If Rangers don't win 5 - 1 tonight they're clearly pish.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Martin Tyler supports Woking.



Somebody has to, I suppose.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

Do any of you have a link to tonight's final, so I can watch the game on my laptop? I'm not bothered if it's not in English as I can turn the sound down and put the BBC radio commentary on.


----------



## Tom... (18 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do any of you have a link to tonight's final, so I can watch the game on my laptop? I'm not bothered if it's not in English as I can turn the sound down and put the BBC radio commentary on.



It's free to stream on BT Sport's Youtube channel.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

Tom... said:


> It's free to stream on BT Sport's Youtube channel.



Ok, thanks for that!!


----------



## Tom... (18 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok, thanks for that!!



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4i_9WvfPRTuRWEaWyfKuFw

Here you go. 

Europa conference league final and Champions League final also free to stream.


----------



## postman (18 May 2022)

The last time I saw Eintracht Frankfurt on telly they lost 7-3 to a team named Really Madrid I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## Slick (18 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Where are you watching the big match @Slick ? Or are you already there in Seville? 🍻  I might go to the pub 2 to 3 minutes walk from my flat to watch it. Otherwise I'll listen to it on the BBC radio/laptop commentary.
> 
> I bet even @Brandane is up for a Rangers victory!


Unfortunately, I'm at home but my brother and his family are coming to mine and I have a new keg of IPA chilling in the perfect draft, so well prepared win or lose.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2022)

Come on Rangers.
100,000 fans over there. Hope they behave.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

Yeah I am cheering on Rangers, you have got to after all the support we got off them v Villarreal last year


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

*YEEESSSS!!!! *


----------



## Mike_P (18 May 2022)

Away from Europe, Northampton, who missed out on automatic promotion by sitting back thinking they were up whilst Bristol Rovers went goal crazy, have been knocked out of the play offs losing at home to Mansfield.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

Frankfurt have had far more chances. I'm happy Rangers have made it to extra-time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

I don't/can't do penalty shoot outs. I'm turning it off and coming back in 5 10 minutes.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

Sad for Ramsey, great player, looks gutted.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 May 2022)

Team supported by union jack waving fans lose to Germans in a penalty shoot out. 

Deja vu?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sad for Ramsey, great player, looks gutted.



Just like the Euros Wembley final last year I went away for a while, not being able to watch the penalty shoot out, then came back to see disappointed faces. Rangers did so well to get there and only missed out on such a major trophy by one penalty miss. They did themselves proud!! As they say in football.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2022)

Poacher said:


> Glad to see that the thug who blindsided Billy Sharp has been arrested. Lifetime ban and quite possibly a spell inside for him.


I saw the video of the knobhead headbutting Billy Sharp. If only his IQ was as high as his kilograms in weight his brain would've told him "*don't even think about *(doing) *it"!!!*🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2022)

Leeds fan/so called friend has just messaged me @Slick saying "Loving my frankfurters, how's the deep fried pies and mars bar going ha! ha!??!!". I replied back "Quite nice and I'll also be enjoying my pie & mash and jellied eels (yeah I know Brentford's west not east London, but you know what I mean) while you eat your soggy, soaked in Leeds tears, Yorkshire pudding on Sunday". I hope I'm right and don't end up eating humble pie instead!


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2022)

"Aaron Ramsey was brought in for big moments."

"Allan McGregor is the best keeper for penalties."

Was Alex Rae auditioning for Rangers TV?

The heat didn't help, but I thought that was a really poor game between two evenly matched sides who are capable of much better. A few flashes of brilliance aside it was pretty boring for the neutral.


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Away from Europe, Northampton, who missed out on automatic promotion by sitting back thinking they were up whilst Bristol Rovers went goal crazy, have been knocked out of the play offs losing at home to Mansfield.



that (Bristol Rovers) was one of the most dramatic final day turnarounds. A frantic final 15 minutes. Should Northampton have seen it coming and pressed more? At HT they still had 4 goals in hand... apparently they got more urgent as the Bristol goals started to roll in but couldn't score again.

prem league relegation battle and the right to play Mansfield the focus for tonight...


----------



## LarryDuff (19 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sad for Ramsey, great player, looks gutted.



I had a bar feeling before his pen. Typical Arsenal.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sad for Ramsey, great player, looks gutted.



You can't win a penalty shoot out, you can only lose it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> You can't win a penalty shoot out, you can only lose it.



Agree, he puts such a shift in for Wales though .... thats tough.


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2022)

Bringing him on with 3 minutes left of extra time was stupid. He's not fit and to be honest this idea that he's somehow "too good" for Scotland reminds me of Joey Barton's ill fated trip north of the border.


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bringing him on with 3 minutes left of extra time was stupid. He's not fit and to be honest this idea that he's somehow "too good" for Scotland reminds me of Joey Barton's ill fated trip north of the border.



Not many of the EPL players coming up here seem to do much at all . Reeks of a cash grab . Long time since the SPL had money to burn , probably going back to the late 90s , early 80s . My town used to be full of pro footballers from the old firm . Not anymore !


----------



## postman (20 May 2022)

Deluded are some Leeds fans.Team playing awful and fans expecting to get a result on the final day You cannot just decide to win games when you like.Leeds are in deep do do.Going to turn on a performance couldn't turn on a tap.It's sad to see but I have supported them since season 1962-63 and I am not stopping now.But if they come back from the dead against Brentford it will be the best story since Lazarus coming back.


----------



## Chislenko (20 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bringing him on with 3 minutes left of extra time was stupid. He's not fit and to be honest this idea that he's somehow "too good" for Scotland reminds me of Joey Barton's ill fated trip north of the border.



Think he was meaning to replicate this.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...xa8BegQIBxAE&usg=AOvVaw3lpRDcYlWFcL8e1qcgLmGZ


----------



## PaulB (20 May 2022)

Wolves have a financially motivated vested interest in their game on Sunday. If Jota wins the league then Wolves will receive another £2 million. Obviously, they'll lose anyway but still, they could contribute to earning their club another £2 million. They'll probably be told not to bust a gut for this one.


----------



## R_nger (20 May 2022)

PaulB said:


> Wolves have a financially motivated vested interest in their game on Sunday. If Jota wins the league then Wolves will receive another £2 million. Obviously, they'll lose anyway but still, they could contribute to earning their club another £2 million. They'll probably be told not to bust a gut for this one.



Likewise, Villa make an extra 10 mill on Grealish if City win the title. It’s surprising that these kind of deals are allowed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2022)

postman said:


> Deluded are some Leeds fans.Team playing awful and fans expecting to get a result on the final day You cannot just decide to win games when you like.Leeds are in deep do do.Going to turn on a performance couldn't turn on a tap.It's sad to see but I have supported them since season 1962-63 and I am not stopping now.But if they come back from the dead against Brentford it will be the best story since Lazarus coming back.



I've been resigned to us going down since Bielsa was sacked. The current incumbent is a complete muppet. Still I'll be supporting them at least until the world stops going round.


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Not many of the EPL players coming up here seem to do much at all . Reeks of a cash grab . Long time since the SPL had money to burn , probably going back to the late 90s , early 80s . My town used to be full of pro footballers from the old firm . Not anymore !



I'm struggling to think of many in recent years. Bachmann and Hemming both did very well for us, but before that all I can really think of is Gazza and Nevin. There will of course be others, but I'd have to have a proper look into it which I will later.

Going the other way, there have been a lot of Scottish players who have done really well in England. Hell, if you look at two of England's most successful clubs (Man Utd and Liverpool), a large part of their success can be attributed to Scots.



Chislenko said:


> Think he was meaning to replicate this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RYFCNLHNXu0&ved=2ahUKEwjLva_U5-33AhVNXsAKHQZQCy4Qxa8BegQIBxAE&usg=AOvVaw3lpRDcYlWFcL8e1qcgLmGZ



Why has whoever uploaded that called it a panenka. Because it ain't one.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (20 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Nevin



Glasgow-born, Scottish international Pat Nevin?


----------



## postman (20 May 2022)

Don Revie had many great Scottish players.It is said Bobby Collins was the foundation of his great team.


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Glasgow-born, Scottish international Pat Nevin?



Yeah, who spent the majority of his career in England before returning north. Poor example possibly but I was thinking more along those lines.


----------



## PaulB (21 May 2022)

postman said:


> Don Revie had many great Scottish players.It is said Bobby Collins was the foundation of his great team.



Wasn't part of the foundation of his great team his wife, Elsie? She was related in some way to one of the triumvirate of great Scottish managers of that time, Bill Shankly, Matt Busby and Jock Stein and well respected by all three. Apparently, they would all be happy to give her inside info on what was happening in the football world and she was such a passionate and knowledgeable football fan, she'd pass this on to Don who'd use this to great advantage. 

I'm not saying she was the real power but her influence was incalculable.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 May 2022)

Good to see Sunderland promoted from League One.


----------



## Chislenko (22 May 2022)

In other football news Sunny Rhyl have won their league by a massive 15 points, going the season unbeaten and averaging 4.4 goals per game.


----------



## Slick (22 May 2022)

Well, what a week that was for the Famous. Can't lie, Wednesday night was disappointing and can only hope Ramsey is sent packing at the first opportunity. Nothing to do with the penalty, as someone has to be the fall guy. More because he is soaking up resources and we are getting zero return and a team like Rangers cannot afford passengers. That said, I've never been more proud of my team as I was Wednesday night and after all that, to come home to do it all again in extra time to lift the Scottish Cup for the first time since 2009 is a great achievement and gives the bears the chance to keep the party going. Well done GVB, can't wait for it all to start again soon.


----------



## Mike_P (22 May 2022)

Non league news; York City won the National North play off defeating Boston Utd 2-0


----------



## PaulB (22 May 2022)

My second team, Fort William, are still the worst team in the UK but play in the best place! I always wanted them to show some ambition and go for Lionel Messi and was gutted - gutted I tell you - when they let him slip through their hands.


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2022)

Norwegian domestic football isn’t great, to say the least, but check these scores out from the cup matches last week. 😳
Apart from the number of goals scored anything else stand out? 🤔


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2022)

The home teams are all pish.


----------



## Slick (22 May 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Norwegian domestic football isn’t great, to say the least, but check these scores out from the cup matches last week. 😳
> Apart from the number of goals scored anything else stand out? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 645743



Bodo Glimt immediately became my 2nd team after their famous European run last year.


----------



## Slick (22 May 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Norwegian domestic football isn’t great, to say the least, but check these scores out from the cup matches last week. 😳
> Apart from the number of goals scored anything else stand out? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 645743



Also, the new safe standing section for big European ties looks to be working a treat.


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> The home teams are all pish.



Or just a bit more ’pish’ than the away teams.


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2022)

Slick said:


> Also, the new safe standing section for big European ties looks to be working a treat.



Yeah, and that was ALL the fans in the ground on that spot.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Norwegian domestic football isn’t great, to say the least, but check these scores out from the cup matches last week. 😳
> Apart from the number of goals scored anything else stand out? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 645743



One of my all time Rovers greats started his career at Tromso. Morten Gamst Pedersen, a great player and all round decent man.

I'll never forget his first goal, it was possibly his first game, a rain sodden night cup match against Burnley at Ewood. Pedersen scored the winner with a great left-side run and shot. We immediately knew he was one for us. It's the only recollection I have of that game.


----------



## Mike_P (22 May 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Or just a bit more ’pish’ than the away teams.


All of the top clubs judged from this table https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/norwegian-tippeligaen/table seem to be playing away; looks like those cup fixtures were arranged with home advantage to the underdog or a pretty odd draw took place


----------



## postman (22 May 2022)

why do teams involve the keeper in plays,Norwich have just conceded a stupid goal,i can see Leeds doing it today,just their luck.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 May 2022)

Gerrard keeping up his side of the deal  . Been a long season for both city and Liverpool . Still got a champions league final to come as well .


----------



## Chromatic (22 May 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Norwegian domestic football isn’t great, to say the least, but check these scores out from the cup matches last week. 😳
> Apart from the number of goals scored anything else stand out? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 645743



Happens all the time!



Chromatic said:


> I just noticed last nights results in the Highland League up in Scotland, not a good night for the home teams.
> 0-6
> 0-8
> 0-4
> ...


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Gerrard keeping up his side of the deal  . Been a long season for both city and Liverpool . Still got a champions league final to come as well .



Well what a turn around  . Gerrard needs to do his old team a favour now !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2022)

I wasn't worried at all


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2022)

Villa did there best.
LFC did there best.
A deserved win for City.


----------



## gbb (22 May 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wasn't worried at all



Not a Leeds fan but glad for them, I remember their heydays in the 70s


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Happens all the time!


What? 16 games 16 away wins!?


----------



## Chromatic (22 May 2022)

Dayvo said:


> What? 16 games 16 away wins!?



Well, no, but I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 May 2022)

With Man U losing against Palace West Ham blew their chance of another Europa League run, 1-3 at Brighton. 

It's the the easier Conference next season and we must be among the big favourites, but whether we can hold onto Rice this summer is a moot point.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 May 2022)

Well, that was intense!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> With Man U losing against Palace West Ham blew their chance of another Europa League run, 1-3 at Brighton.
> 
> It's the the easier Conference next season and we must be among the big favourites, but whether we can hold onto Rice this summer is a moot point.


Yeah quite frankly we blew it.
I'm pleased Moyes was angry after the game because we were so poor in the second half.Mind you Moyes has to take some of the blame for not adding to our already small squad in the january transfer market.
We looked tired yesterday against a good Brighton team and we must recruit in the summer.


----------



## AndyRM (23 May 2022)

This quote from nufc.com could just as easily have been written about Killie in recent seasons:

"Whoever ends up making way for the anticipated influx though can leave content in the fact that they've played their part in a job well done, providing a solid base for future growth by quite simply stopping the rot.

So often we've reached this point on our knees, glad to see the back of another prison sentence of a season. We didn't want this one to finish though - and won't be alone counting the days until the next one comes around."

It's an odd feeling having watched Killie win a league and Newcastle completely turn things around and look like a quality side. Not that I'm complaining and long may it continue!


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 May 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Yeah quite frankly we blew it.
> I'm pleased Moyes was angry after the game because we were so poor in the second half.Mind you Moyes has to take some of the blame for not adding to our already small squad in the january transfer market.
> We looked tired yesterday against a good Brighton team and we must recruit in the summer.



Yeah Brighton did us a favour ... at least you didn't go down 4-0!


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2022)

Something really needs to be done about all these fans running onto the pitch. 
It’s only a matter of time before someone does it at The Emirates and gets man-of-the-match.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 May 2022)

I wonder if it is time to go back to fencing again? Now I fully understand the reasons it was scrapped, and as I watched that particular game live on TV and saw the horrors unfold I also understand why it is such an emotive issue. But we now have all seater stadiums and the crowd surges that used to happen in the past (And I've been caught up in a few) don't happen anymore. 

There is always the danger of fire or a structural collapse where the fans need to be moved onto the pitch for safety, but opening sections in the fence at regular intervals could solve that provided they were constantly manned by stewards.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if it is time to go back to fencing again? Now I fully understand the reasons it was scrapped, and as I watched that particular game live on TV and saw the horrors unfold I also understand why it is such an emotive issue. But we now have all seater stadiums and the crowd surges that used to happen in the past (And I've been caught up in a few) don't happen anymore.
> 
> There is always the danger of fire or a structural collapse where the fans need to be moved onto the pitch for safety, but opening sections in the fence at regular intervals could solve that provided they were constantly manned by stewards.



Water cannons. 👍


----------



## Slick (23 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if it is time to go back to fencing again? Now I fully understand the reasons it was scrapped, and as I watched that particular game live on TV and saw the horrors unfold I also understand why it is such an emotive issue. But we now have all seater stadiums and the crowd surges that used to happen in the past (And I've been caught up in a few) don't happen anymore.
> 
> There is always the danger of fire or a structural collapse where the fans need to be moved onto the pitch for safety, but opening sections in the fence at regular intervals could solve that provided they were constantly manned by stewards.



Thankfully it will never happen.


----------



## PaulB (24 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if it is time to go back to fencing again? Now I fully understand the reasons it was scrapped, and as I watched that particular game live on TV and saw the horrors unfold I also understand why it is such an emotive issue. But we now have all seater stadiums and the crowd surges that used to happen in the past (And I've been caught up in a few) don't happen anymore.
> 
> There is always the danger of fire or a structural collapse where the fans need to be moved onto the pitch for safety, but opening sections in the fence at regular intervals could solve that provided they were constantly manned by stewards.



No, those days are gone. Time to legalise MDMA? That stopped football violence just like THAT in the 90s.


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2022)

Home advantage proved worthless for Notts County and Halifax in the National League playoff single leg quarter finals, both losing 2-1 to 5 point behind Grimsby and 10 point behind Chesterfield respectively.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Home advantage proved worthless for Notts County and Halifax in the National League playoff single leg quarter finals, both losing 2-1 to 5 point behind Grimsby and 10 point behind Chesterfield respectively.



Got to fancy a Wrexham v Solihull final, with the Welsh team being quite ordinary away from home I am tipping Solihull to become a league club soon


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2022)

potsy said:


> Got to fancy a Wrexham v Solihull final, with the Welsh team being quite ordinary away from home I am tipping Solihull to become a league club soon



will cause chaos with the classic pub quiz question of naming / counting all the "endings" for football teams... united, city, wanderers etc etc.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 May 2022)

Looks like all the lights are green for Chelsea fc's sale.

Relief for us here.

What and who will all those sports journalists who fabricated misinformation and downright lies during this transition period focus there attention on now I wonder.

A slow start for us re transfers but so be it; hopefully we will still be in a position to close the gap to MCFC & LFC next season - on our day we can match either but they are way ahead on consistent delivery of brilliant football.


----------



## flake99please (25 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looks like all the lights are green for Chelsea fc's sale.
> 
> Relief for us here.
> 
> ...



God help us if we get that bad.


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2022)

potsy said:


> Got to fancy a Wrexham v Solihull final, with the Welsh team being quite ordinary away from home I am tipping Solihull to become a league club soon


Hoping Wrexham go up proving once again the playoffs are a complete waste of time.


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A slow start for us re transfers but so be it; hopefully we will still be in a position to close the gap to *MUFC* & LFC next season - on our day we can match either but they are way ahead on consistent delivery of brilliant football.


Shirley a mistype there?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Shirley a mistype there?



Oooops! Well spotted and now corrected. 🙂


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2022)

Seems like quite a game between Wrexham and Grimsby, 4 - 4 heading for extra time!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2022)

For Chrissakes Owen shut up - idiot.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2022)

Not much of a game really. Defensive masterclass from Real after they went ahead, Courtois was outstanding too. I still don't understand why Chelsea let him go.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2022)

The Real keeper won it for them...in my opinion.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2022)

Solihull Mo(*t* )ors v Chesterfield on BT/You Tube tomorrow. It should be an interesting game.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> *Hoping Wrexham go up*



Me too!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Not much of a game really. Defensive masterclass from Real after they went ahead, Courtois was outstanding too. I still don't understand why Chelsea let him go.



Held the club to ransom and effectively downed tools.

Left under a cloud


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Held the club to ransom and effectively downed tools.
> 
> Left under a cloud



Ah. I vaguely remembered something about wanting to be with his family but that was it really. Great keeper, his positioning last night was absolutely spot on all game.


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Me too!



Not to be though lost 5-4


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2022)

I know it was pre-planned and everything and two trophies is a great achievement, but I'm surprised the open top bus parade is still going ahead:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-61619098

Also a bit sad to read the penultimate "paragraph". Does nothing to dispel stereotypical clichés about football fans or the people of Liverpool.


----------



## flake99please (29 May 2022)

Last night’s victory for RM has increased the coffers of Chelsea to the tune of around £20million thanks to add-ons from the sale of Edin Hazard.


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2022)

Crazy access arrangements, no outer barrier to stop those without or with fakes so no doubt any report will find the reason the gates kept on being closed was so that those without (etc) could be directed out via another route while the stand access was shut off.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Not to be though lost 5-4



Sadly for Wrexham and their benefactor/owner their season has ended in a bad way! Not only did they lose last week's FA Trophy final, but they blew it in a game they should've won comfortably.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61560268
They've shown that they have a good fan base, but will those many fans turn up when it starts all over again in August? 🤔


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> The Real keeper won it for them...in my opinion.



If a forward has a brilliant game and scores a hat-trick or a midfielder is outstanding and dictates the game no one complains, yet if a goalkeeper plays a blinder they say his team were lucky. He was just doing the job he is paid to do and Liverpool were not good enough to get the ball past him.


----------



## potsy (29 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sadly for Wrexham and their benefactor/owner their season has ended in a bad way! Not only did they lose last week's FA Trophy final, but they blew it in a game they should've won comfortably.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61560268
> They've shown that they have a good fan base, but will those many fans turn up when it starts all over again in August? 🤔



I might just watch the documentary now I know it has an ending like that 🤣


----------



## T4tomo (29 May 2022)

So after all the bollocks posted on here about Liverpool's unique achievements and quaddling potential, they have won 2 cups. Well done but not groundbreaking. 

A massive achievement to play 330 mins of Cup final action in a season and not score a single goal!!
@PaulB


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sadly for Wrexham and their benefactor/owner their season has ended in a bad way! Not only did they lose last week's FA Trophy final, but they blew it in a game they should've won comfortably.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61560268
> They've shown that they have a good fan base, but will those many fans turn up when it starts all over again in August? 🤔



Presumably they will be favourites next season, crazy league with only one definite promotion position and packed full of long time league clubs. With the general state of finances it would make a lot of sense that to merge it with League Two as North and South Divisions.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2022)

This fellow seems to pop up unexpectedly every now and then. Last time I saw him he was managing Wigan...I think.🤔

He seemed to use clubs as a stepping stone to get better jobs higher up the leagues. I remember his first management job was with Accrington about 10 years ago. As soon as a better offer came along he left and continued the process cub after club.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> So after all the bollocks posted on here about Liverpool's unique achievements and quaddling potential, they have won 2 cups. Well done but not groundbreaking.
> 
> A massive achievement to play 330 mins of Cup final action in a season and not score a single goal!!
> @PaulB



Tbh the fawning media adulation of LFC is a mystery to fans of other teams.

Undeniably Klopp has built a very good team and every credit to them; but to listen to Owen last night proclaiming them as the finest team in Europe was beyond absurd. Fortunately Rio was on hand to correct him.

Hard to stomach for LFC fans but MCFC are the current best that England has to offer and Real Madrid tops the lot in terms of best in Europe.

To beat PSG, Chelsea (even though we won at their stadium), MCFC and LFC on the road to the final victory is one hell of an achievement.

Should be an interesting season in the EPL next time around with three of the London teams (AFC, THFC & CFC) and MUFC expecting to do better in the title race, albeit for widely differing reasons.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Should be an interesting season in the EPL next time around with three of the London teams (AFC, THFC & CFC) and MUFC expecting to do better in the title race, albeit for widley differing reasons.


It is going to be a very strange season with the month long World Cup break in December. Key players from all the top teams will come back either knackered or injured and it could be another year for an outsider to sneak the title.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I know it was pre-planned and everything and two trophies goalless draws is a great achievement...



Edited to reflect the magnitude of the triumph.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2022)

It's season over, ending in disappointment for Paul Cook's Chesterfield.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/61617652


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2022)

Nothing more than Chesterfield deserved IMO taking furlough payments and then paying ££££££ for players while asking the fans for money to pay staff.


----------



## AndyRM (29 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Edited to reflect the magnitude of the triumph.



3 finals, 330 minutes of football and zero goals scored in any of them would have me pretty hacked off if I was a supporter of a team who had scored 147 goals throughout the season.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 May 2022)

Good to see Notts Forest return to the top flight after 23 long years!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61539298
Thankfully another 'yo yo club' didn't make a return there. Forest and their next door neighbours Notts County are now 4 divisions apart.


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2022)

Feb 12 1994 was the last league meeting in what is today the Championship between Notts County and Nott* m* Forest with the Magpies winning 2-1. Abbreviation of Nottingham is Nottm, Notts is Nottinghamshire and anyone who has spent any time in the City will know the two teams are commonly referenced as Notts and Forest.


----------



## PaulB (29 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> So after all the bollocks posted on here about Liverpool's unique achievements and quaddling potential, they have won 2 cups. Well done but not groundbreaking.
> 
> A massive achievement to play 330 mins of Cup final action in a season and not score a single goal!!
> @PaulB



The straw-clutching nonsense intended to grasp something from another trophy-less season by a fan of some other also-rans. What achievements did your team make you proud of this season?


shep said:


> Do you even come from Liverpool ?
> 
> I mean, according to your signature you live in Colne which as far as I can see is no where near Anfield?
> 
> You're not one of these plastics are you?



Born and raised. I live in Colne for scholastic reasons where my children are concerned and because it is now the area where my wife has her medical practice. What part of Derby do you come from?


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Good to see Notts Forest return to the top flight after 23 long years!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61539298
> Thankfully another 'yo yo club' didn't make a return there. Forest and their next door neighbours Notts County are now 4 divisions apart.



Last time they were in the top flight Old Big Head was the manager.


----------



## potsy (30 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Nothing more than Chesterfield deserved IMO taking furlough payments and then paying ££££££ for players while asking the fans for money to pay staff.


Furlough FC... despicable club..

Was hoping for Halifax to come up with us, Solihull must be massive favourites but they have nothing to offer and will be massively punching above their weight in L2...

Grimsby preferred but finishing 6th and getting promoted would be a mockery of the league table..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2022)

Playoffs are unfair imo. 

Huddersfield should have been promoted.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2022)

Chelsea takeover deal finally crosses the line. 

Looking forward to next season and how this pans out in the long term.


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2022)

Perhaps I'm being overly cynical but it does seem like the Chelsea takeover went through considerably quicker than the Newcastle one...


----------



## Rusty Nails (30 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Perhaps I'm being overly cynical but it does seem like the Chelsea takeover went through considerably quicker than the Newcastle one...



The Newcastle one was lucky to have gone through at all.

Is there anything potentially wrong with the new ownership of Chelsea, other than they are not British?


----------



## vickster (30 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Perhaps I'm being overly cynical but it does seem like the Chelsea takeover went through considerably quicker than the Newcastle one...



£2bn to charity maybe oiled the wheels (and a sanctioned owner)?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Perhaps I'm being overly cynical but it does seem like the Chelsea takeover went through considerably quicker than the Newcastle one...



A lot of groundwork was covered by that carried out during the failed 2019 attempt by Todd Boehly to buy Chelsea from Abramovic.


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> The Newcastle one was lucky to have gone through at all.
> 
> Is there anything potentially wrong with the new ownership of Chelsea, other than they are not British?



This is true. The opposition from other PL teams and those in charge of the league dragging their heels at every opportunity didn't help the process.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> It is going to be a very strange season with the month long World Cup break in December. Key players from all the top teams will come back either knackered or injured and it could be another year for an outsider to sneak the title.


Hammers? ⚒️


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 May 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hammers? ⚒️



I didn't want to say, but


----------



## T4tomo (31 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I didn't want to say, but



Nah, nailed on for Forest, spirit of Cloughy, lucky promotion from 2nd tier followed by the title!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 May 2022)

Why lucky?
Back after 23 years...
I suppose Joe Worrall will be staying now?


----------



## AndyRM (31 May 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61653086

When is a closed door not a closed door?

When it's a jar.

A poor joke for a poorly implemented "punishment". Ridiculous.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Jun 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Why lucky?



which one? in 1977 an own goal got forest into 3rd place, and then Bolton dropped points from their games in hand when they should have overhauled them.

last weekend 2nd VAR was a nailed on penalty, I'm not convinced about the first, the Hudds player made a massive meal of minimal contact


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2022)

You can add they appointed Brian Clough after sacking their previous manager following a defeat by Notts County; what would have happened if the Magpies had lost....Such is fate


----------



## T4tomo (1 Jun 2022)

I should have added well done to Forest this season as they were in a mess in sept and bottom of the league, but were the form team running into the play-offs. Hopefully the sale of Djed Spence will net Boro a big £££ sum to reinvest for another tilt at promotion this time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jun 2022)

I found a link to Scotland v Ukraine on YouTube. It took me ten minutes to realise that it was a Playstation simulation. I thought it looked a bit odd, both sides getting equal noise from the crowd and the goalkicks being taken without delay.

Still fell for it though


----------



## Stephenite (1 Jun 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I found a link to Scotland v Ukraine on YouTube. It took me ten minutes to realise that it was a Playstation simulation. I thought it looked a bit odd, both sides getting equal noise from the crowd and the goalkicks being taken without delay.
> 
> Still fell for it though



Aye, they've moved on a bit from this:


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Jun 2022)

Not watching , it’s what I expected , utter keek  . Besides who the f… wants to go to Qatar anyway .


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jun 2022)

It's not like Clarke to get things so badly wrong, Gordon saved us from being totally embarrassed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Aye, they've moved on a bit from this:




I love the attempt at the MOTD theme at the start of both matches!


----------



## PaulB (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's not like Clarke to get things so badly wrong, Gordon saved us from being totally embarrassed.



Scotland should be applauded for their recent brave stand against tyranny. 

This time, the brave Jocks have ceded their place in the finals to Ukraine (if they beat Wales) because of the war there - oh yeah, there's the Qatar boycott as well. 
In 2018, in protest at Russian aggression against Ukraine, they boycotted the finals there.
In 2014, in protest at deforestation of the Amazon, they boycotted the finals in Brazil.
In 2010, uncomfortable with continued inequality in South Africa, those finals were boycotted.
In 2006, still angry about them bombing Shugie's Gran's chippy in Clydebank, they boycotted the finals in Germany.
In 2002, as part of a campaign for a peaceful resolution of the Dokdo Islands dispute, they boycotted the finals in Japan and Korea. 

I know that there is widespread disapproval in Scotland of the unfair USMCA deal that replaced NAFTA. If this is not addressed in the next four years, they will boycott the US-Canada-Mexico finals in 2026. 

I hope a decent country can host the 2030 World Cup so Scotland can attend. But let's applaud their strong moral stance over the last 20 years.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

Hilarious stuff. And people wonder why a lot of Scots think the English are w*nkers when it comes to football...

The more realistic Scotland fan (and there are plenty of us) accepts that we just aren't a particularly great national side. It doesn't help that our domestic league system is so clearly skewed in favour of two sides for a start. That said we've got a fair few players doing well outside of Scotland and are very much a work in progress under Clarke.

As I said he got it badly wrong last night, which is rare for him. It won't have helped that he didn't get a proper look at a side who have barely played together, but that doesn't excuse the poor tactics and some woeful performances on the park. Had we played the game on the original date I think we'd have had a much better chance but it looked a game too far at the end of a long season for a few players.

Sunday will be interesting as Wales have a great record in Cardiff and will be more rested than Ukraine who gave everything last night, and were deserved winners.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Hilarious stuff. And people wonder why a lot of Scots think the English are w*nkers when it comes to football...
> 
> The more realistic Scotland fan (and there are plenty of us) accepts that we just aren't a particularly great national side. It doesn't help that our domestic league system is so clearly skewed in favour of two sides for a start. That said we've got a fair few players doing well outside of Scotland and are very much a work in progress under Clarke.
> 
> ...



Not all will be rested, some of the guys who will turn out on Sunday played last night in our Nations League game in Poland.

However I accept your point that we did rest some of our "cotton wool" players.

I didn't watch Scotland last night but would be interested in a fans view on the officiating, certainly when we played Denmark at Euro 2020 a few days after the Christian Erickson affair it did appear the whole world was looking for a Denmark sympathy win and this showed in some of the refereeing decisions that day.


----------



## PaulB (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Hilarious stuff. And people wonder why a lot of Scots think the English are w*nkers when it comes to football...
> 
> The more realistic Scotland fan (and there are plenty of us) accepts that we just aren't a particularly great national side. It doesn't help that our domestic league system is so clearly skewed in favour of two sides for a start. That said we've got a fair few players doing well outside of Scotland and are very much a work in progress under Clarke.
> 
> ...



Ne'er mind though, eh, you're still the Elephant Polo World Champions, aren't you?


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Hilarious stuff. And people wonder why a lot of Scots think the English are w*nkers when it comes to football...
> 
> The more realistic Scotland fan (and there are plenty of us) accepts that we just aren't a particularly great national side. It doesn't help that our domestic league system is so clearly skewed in favour of two sides for a start. That said we've got a fair few players doing well outside of Scotland and are very much a work in progress under Clarke.
> 
> ...




I’m not a great fan of football After all the controversy about fan’s behaviour Scottish fans can take a great deal of pride in the welcome and support they gave the Ukraine fans

Well done Scotland ,


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jun 2022)

PaulB said:


> Scotland should be applauded for their recent brave stand against tyranny.
> 
> This time, the brave Jocks have ceded their place in the finals to Ukraine (if they beat Wales) because of the war there - oh yeah, there's the Qatar boycott as well.
> In 2018, in protest at Russian aggression against Ukraine, they boycotted the finals there.
> ...



 Ahh yer funny! We can take a joke ( most of us can ) . We have had 20yrs to practice .  I’m well old enough to remember when we were regulars at these tournaments. The shame is the young today have no recollection.

Anyway look forward to the draw and see what shirts I need to buy


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Ahh yer funny! We can take a joke ( most of us can ) . We have had 20yrs to practice .  I’m well old enough to remember when we were regulars at these tournaments. The shame is the young today have no recollection.
> 
> Anyway look forward to the draw and see what shirts I need to buy



My overriding memory of us at France 98 is the ball bouncing off Leighton's face, off Boyd's shoulder and in against Brazil to lose 2 - 1. I was gutted.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Not all will be rested, some of the guys who will turn out on Sunday played last night in our Nations League game in Poland.
> 
> However I accept your point that we did rest some of our "cotton wool" players.
> 
> I didn't watch Scotland last night but would be interested in a fans view on the officiating, certainly when we played Denmark at Euro 2020 a few days after the Christian Erickson affair it did appear the whole world was looking for a Denmark sympathy win and this showed in some of the refereeing decisions that day.



There wasn't anything dodgy from the referee that stuck out for me, but you're not wrong. It was a game we couldn't really win, even if we had.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jun 2022)

Andy Robertson wondering if this is another of those defeats you get an open top bus parade for.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Andy Robertson wondering if this is another of those defeats you get an open top bus parade for.



2 trophies.
More than any other team I can think of.


----------



## flake99please (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 2 trophies.
> More than any other team I can think of.


The same as Chelsea then.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 2 trophies.
> More than any other team I can think of.



Real Madrid won three this year


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

Celtic won the league and league cup, and they're still the only British side to win a quadruple...


----------



## Chislenko (2 Jun 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Anyway look forward to the draw and see what shirts I need to buy



Draw has already been done, you need a Welsh / Ukrainian shirt, an American shirt and an Iranian shirt.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jun 2022)

Sort out the drinking first.
















(because beer is kinda illegal in Iran)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 2 trophies.
> More than any other team I can think of.



Leading with your chin there.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Leading with your chin there.


I was protected by saying "I can think of".

Not talking mickey mouse trophies.
Am I wrong ?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Celtic won the league and league cup, and they're still the only British side to win a quadruple...



In context I referred to the English league.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I was protected by saying "I can think of".
> 
> Not talking mickey mouse trophies.
> Am I wrong ?



RM won the Spanish super cup, La Liga and the CL..so hardly…less so than the Carabao it could be argued


----------



## Chislenko (2 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> RM won the Spanish super cup, La Liga and the CL..so hardly…less so than the Carabao it could be argued



I think it was the 58 minutes Gareth played this season for Real that made all the difference!


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I think it was the 58 minutes Gareth played this season for Real that made all the difference!



Gareth who?


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Draw has already been done, you need a Welsh / Ukrainian shirt, an American shirt and an Iranian shirt.



I lived in the US for 4 years and have the transatlantic drawl to prove it so I can get away with wearing a USA shirt I reckon. They usually have pretty decent designs too.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Jun 2022)

This sounds scary


View: https://twitter.com/le_Parisien/status/1532297976693108738?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1532297976693108738%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.co.uk%2Fnews%2Fworld-europe-61685718


----------



## Brandane (3 Jun 2022)

PaulB said:


> Scotland should be applauded for their recent brave stand against tyranny.
> 
> This time, the brave Jocks have ceded their place in the finals to Ukraine (if they beat Wales) because of the war there - oh yeah, there's the Qatar boycott as well.
> In 2018, in protest at Russian aggression against Ukraine, they boycotted the finals there.
> ...



No mention of the amazing piece of foresight by England, in their boycotting of Argentina '78?
Obviously Germany 1974 was a spitting of the dummy just because it was Germany, innit?
Qualified as holders in 1970 following the spawny victory in 1966, when you qualified as hosts. So you lot didn't get through qualifying rounds for the world cup between 1962 and 1982.


----------



## PaulB (3 Jun 2022)

Brandane said:


> No mention of the amazing piece of foresight by England, in their boycotting of Argentina '78?
> Obviously Germany 1974 was a spitting of the dummy just because it was Germany, innit?
> Qualified as holders in 1970 following the spawny victory in 1966, when you qualified as hosts. So you lot didn't get through qualifying rounds for the world cup between 1962 and 1982.



I don't know what this 'you' business is all about. International football is meaningless amateurism to me. I see it means a lot to you flag-shifters though. Hungary tomorrow for you, nem igaz?


----------



## Brandane (4 Jun 2022)

PaulB said:


> Hungary


----------



## PaulB (4 Jun 2022)

Brandane said:


>



See what I mean? A defeat for Englurland is a victory for the jocks. He thinks we're bovvered.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2022)

PaulB said:


> See what I mean? A defeat for Englurland is a victory for the jocks. He thinks we're bovvered.



England certainly didn't look "bovvered" last night. But hey, international football is just meaningless amateurism, so it doesn't really matter, right?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2022)

Re England squad. Any thoughts on Jarrard (spelling ?). I keep reading about links to Lpool but I haven't seen anything to excite me.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jun 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/superleeds66met/status/1526612774129963008?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1526612774129963008%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jun 2022)

No one should get a cap for that performance.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://twitter.com/superleeds66met/status/1526612774129963008?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1526612774129963008%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=




Pathetic


----------



## Rusty Nails (5 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pathetic



It's what you get from football supporters........of any team.

Quite funny though, in a gallows humour sort of way.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> It's what you get from football supporters........of any team.
> 
> Quite funny though, in a gallows humour sort of way.



No it isn't. Plenty of football supporters manage without that kind of nonsense.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> *It's what you get from football supporters........of any team.*
> 
> Quite funny though, in a gallows humour sort of way.



Not from this football supporter


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Re England squad. Any thoughts on Jarrard (spelling ?). I keep reading about links to Lpool but I haven't seen anything to excite me.


Terrible player.I don't think anyone will want to buy him so west ham will have to keep him


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jun 2022)

Grimsby Town return to the Football League having defeated Solihull Moors 2-1 after extra time in the National League playoff final.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jun 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Grimsby Town return to the Football League having defeated Solihull Moors 2-1 after extra time in the National League playoff final.



Good. 'Solihull Moors' sounds like a non league club. Grimsby Town sounds like a proper lower league club.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jun 2022)

They were a top flight club for most of the 1930s. A good answer to naming towns with League clubs as their home is in Cleethorpes.


----------



## Brandane (5 Jun 2022)

Well done and congratulations WALES. Ground out a good result there.
On the grounds of having Welsh relatives, I now have a team to support during the world cup. 
Mind you, I was always going to have 3, wasn't I, @PaulB ?  
Now I can finalise my flag purchases.


----------



## Chislenko (5 Jun 2022)

Brandane said:


> Well done and congratulations WALES. Ground out a good result there.
> On the grounds of having Welsh relatives, I now have a team to support during the world cup.
> Mind you, I was always going to have 3, wasn't I, @PaulB ?
> Now I can finalise my flag purchases.



Outstanding displays from previously discarded Wayne Hennessey, sometime Tottenham player Ben Davies, and Liverpool reject Neco Williams.


----------



## Rusty Nails (5 Jun 2022)

.


Chislenko said:


> Outstanding displays from previously discarded Wayne Hennessey, sometime Tottenham player Ben Davies, and Liverpool reject Neco Williams.



That was a tense second half. We rode our luck, even though we had a couple of chances, and it's impossible not to feel sad for Ukraine, knowing what this match meant for them in this year.


----------



## PaulB (5 Jun 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> It's what you get from football supporters........of any team.
> 
> Quite funny though, in a gallows humour sort of way.



You'd have to be twisted and wilfully ignorant to find that funny in any sort of way.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rusty Nails (5 Jun 2022)

PaulB said:


> You'd have to be twisted and wilfully ignorant to find that funny in any sort of way.



You know me so well.


----------



## PaulB (5 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Outstanding displays from previously discarded Wayne Hennessey, sometime Tottenham player Ben Davies, and Liverpool reject Neco Williams.



What makes you think Williams is a Liverpool reject? He's been on loan to Fulham who've been promoted and been good enough to make the Wales team. How's that a reject?


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jun 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Terrible player.I don't think anyone will want to buy him so west ham will have to keep him



And Rice. Don't forget Rice


----------



## matticus (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Spartak (7 Jun 2022)

Good article re. Wales rise up the rankings... 

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...e-ramsey-hennessey?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other


----------



## Chislenko (7 Jun 2022)

Spartak said:


> Good article re. Wales rise up the rankings...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...e-ramsey-hennessey?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other




Yes, I sat in a lot of those half empty stadiums during the Toshack era, when there would be just a handful of us at away games and we took some terrible beatings on the pitch.

But I believe what Toshack did laid the foundations for what we have now. He took a chance on young kids (Bale at 16 etc) knowing full well we weren't going to win much but that by getting these kids to 50 odd caps by the time they were mid 20's he was building the nucleus of a team for the future which although some years in the making came to fruition at Euro 2016 etc. In my opinion Brian Flynn, the under 21 manager at the time, should also get some credit for unearthing a lot of those kids.

Whilst I realise a lot of the praise for Wales current "success" is heaped upon Gary Speed I do think some of the journalists / pundits should not overlook the contribution of Flynn and Toshack.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2022)

I can see Wales getting out of the group stage in November, not a given but do-able v USA and Iran.


----------



## Spartak (7 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, I sat in a lot of those half empty stadiums during the Toshack era, when there would be just a handful of us at away games and we took some terrible beatings on the pitch.
> 
> But I believe what Toshack did laid the foundations for what we have now. He took a chance on young kids (Bale at 16 etc) knowing full well we weren't going to win much but that by getting these kids to 50 odd caps by the time they were mid 20's he was building the nucleus of a team for the future which although some years in the making came to fruition at Euro 2016 etc. In my opinion Brian Flynn, the under 21 manager at the time, should also get some credit for unearthing a lot of those kids.
> 
> Whilst I realise a lot of the praise for Wales current "success" is heaped upon Gary Speed I do think some of the journalists / pundits should not overlook the contribution of Flynn and Toshack.



I too recall poor performances, one that sticks in the mind was Germany away at Nuremberg, well beaten by a mediocre German side, but despite the football we had a good trip...


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I can see Wales getting out of the group stage in November, not a given but do-able v USA and Iran.



Agree good chance assuming Bale stays fit . He seems to be the difference


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Agree good chance assuming Bale stays fit . He seems to be the difference



Scotland would have a good chance of finishing ahead of USA & Iran, Wales have an excellent one.

whilst it was incorrect and unfair to put that unresolved qualification in pot 4, when fifa rankings were supposed to be the guide, in the end it worked out fine as they ended up with pretty lame teams from pots 2 & 3.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2022)

Reckon Rob Page will take them to World Cup, can't see Giggsy coming back.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Scotland would have a good chance of finishing ahead of USA & Iran, Wales have an excellent one.


we need a striker , like a decent one . We have plenty options midfield and defence. However we have for a long time now packed a striker . 

However back to Wales , Bale is the difference when it matters . If he stays fit then they will do well .


----------



## Chislenko (7 Jun 2022)

Judging by some comments that Wales may have a chance with playing USA & Iran people seem to be under the impression that England will cruise it.

I feel sure similar sentiments were expressed prior to Euro 2016 when the final group table ended up like below.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Judging by some comments that Wales may have a chance with playing USA & Iran people seem to be under the impression that England will cruise it.
> 
> I feel sure similar sentiments were expressed prior to Euro 2016 when the final group table ended up like below.
> 
> ...



If we lose to Germany tonight I'll take that 2nd place!


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Judging by some comments that Wales may have a chance with playing USA & Iran people seem to be under the impression that England will cruise it.



I deliberately didn't opine on England in relation to Wales. I'd expect both to qualify from that Group but its never straight forward is it? Scotland outplayed England at the last Euro's. Wales will be well up for it vs England too.


----------



## matticus (7 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Wales will be well up for it vs England too.



D'ya think?!?


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Reckon Rob Page will take them to World Cup, can't see Giggsy coming back.



Bit of a Dilemma there. Giggs is still the Wales manager and if he gets a not guilty at his trial what do Wales do? Rob Page wouldn't be too pleased if he stepped back and I have a feeling the fans wouldn't either. Maybe put RG on gardening leave at least for the World Cup duration.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Scotland outplayed England at the last Euro's.



In that dull 0-0 draw at Wembley when neither team barely had a shot on goal?!


----------



## Chislenko (7 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Wales will be well up for it vs England too.




😟


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Judging by some comments that Wales may have a chance with playing USA & Iran people seem to be under the impression that England will cruise it.
> 
> I feel sure similar sentiments were expressed prior to Euro 2016 when the final group table ended up like below.
> 
> ...



So good you showed it twice


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2022)

Doesn't seem right, but going by FIFA world rankings it should be Eng and USA that qualify??


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jun 2022)

Penalty my @rse . Offside more like .


----------



## slow scot (8 Jun 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Penalty my @rse . Offside more like .



I thought that too. But I’m a Spurs fan so I ignored the thought!


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2022)

it ricocheted its way to Kane of a German leg/foot, so not offside, i'm not convinced he was going to make contact with the ball though had he not been impeded, he seemed grateful for the contact!!

most impressive dive was from the german Schlotterbeck who went down like he'd been shot when ever so slightly nudged by Maguire


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Doesn't seem right, but going by FIFA world rankings it should be Eng and USA that qualify??



FIFA world rankings are an absolute joke. Belgium were top for ages, despite having won absolutely nothing. They're still second. Behind Brazil, who have been poor for some time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> FIFA world rankings are an absolute joke. Belgium were top for ages, despite having won absolutely nothing. They're still second. Behind Brazil, who have been poor for some time.



Luckily we have got the lower ranked Euros champions on saturday


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Luckily we have got the lower ranked Euros champions on saturday



Indeed and have been "North Macedonia-ed" unlikely to improve their ranking anytime soon. They don't get the luxury of beating Panama and Haiti a couple of times and see their ranking soar....


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2022)

Well another dazzling performance at Wolves tonight.Why does Southgate bother with a centre forward when his team can't create chances for him.Poor Tammy scoring goals for fun for Jose in Italy,so tonight he gets Sterling and headband footballer,playing wide trying to dribble the ball in through a packed Italian defence,for Pete's sake whip a quick ball in from wide.Midfield like a fart in a lift.Why so many defensive players,Mount and Ward Prowse just like Cleverley of old.Tried but found wanting,World Cup forget it.


----------



## Slick (11 Jun 2022)

Well, we really are 5hite.🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Jun 2022)

Indeed we are a pile of 5hite. The cracks that were still there are wide open again .


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Well another dazzling performance at Wolves tonight.Why does Southgate bother with a centre forward when his team can't create chances for him.Poor Tammy scoring goals for fun for Jose in Italy,so tonight he gets Sterling and headband footballer,playing wide trying to dribble the ball in through a packed Italian defence,for Pete's sake whip a quick ball in from wide.Midfield like a fart in a lift.Why so many defensive players,Mount and Ward Prowse just like Cleverley of old.Tried but found wanting,World Cup forget it.



I think you are being hard on the players under the circumstances. I bet they would all sooner be elsewhere . . . on the beach ? 
After a long season they are expected by some (most) to be highly motivated and at the top of their game. No one (in any sport) can perform at their absolute best every time.Give them a break (pun intended).


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> Well, we really are 5hite.🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿



I think Clarke needs to toughen up a bit and stop relying on certain players and start using the Nations League as an opportunity to try new players. His loyalty worked at Killie, but there is such a massive difference between league and international football, which the last few games have exposed a bit.


----------



## Slick (12 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I think Clarke needs to toughen up a bit and stop relying on certain players and start using the Nations League as an opportunity to try new players. His loyalty worked at Killie, but there is such a massive difference between league and international football, which the last few games have exposed a bit.



Agreed, although to be fair to him, he really hasn't got the biggest pool to mess around with. 

We did have a few half chances at the start of the game, and I'm a great fan of the attack being the best form of defence. 

Especially when you have a defensive line like ours.


----------



## R_nger (12 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think you are being hard on the players under the circumstances. I bet they would all sooner be elsewhere . . . on the beach ?
> After a long season they are expected by some (most) to be highly motivated and at the top of their game. No one (in any sport) can perform at their absolute best every time.Give them a break (pun intended).



And a crazy long season coming up, with the World Cup slap bang in the middle. Apparently someone like de Bruyne could play 70 games next season, with just a 3 week break before


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> Agreed, although to be fair to him, he really hasn't got the biggest pool to mess around with.
> 
> We did have a few half chances at the start of the game, and I'm a great fan of the attack being the best form of defence.
> 
> Especially when you have a defensive line like ours.



Yep, we really don't have much. 

Hanley can get into the sea for a start. And he's a player I used to like a lot.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jun 2022)

Good draw for Wales against the world no.2's .... as for Eng i binned off the second half. If we get past the last 16 in Qatar .... ?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think you are being hard on the players under the circumstances. I bet they would all sooner be elsewhere . . . on the beach ?
> After a long season they are expected by some (most) to be highly motivated and at the top of their game. No one (in any sport) can perform at their absolute best every time.Give them a break (pun intended).



For me this is the problem with today's football. World Cup, Euros, Nations Cup along with every other possible extension of all the domestic and European competitions. What is the Nations Cup? I know it exists but for the life of me I can't see a purpose to this competition.

When will the game's administrators learn less really is more?


----------



## T4tomo (13 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What is the Nations Cup? I know it exists but for the life of me I can't see a purpose to this competition.



It replaced most of the meaningless international friendlies, so at least the European teams are playing similar standard teams on these international breaks, and there is something to play for. It hasn't added anymore games to the calendar.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> For me this is the problem with today's football. World Cup, Euros, Nations Cup along with every other possible extension of all the domestic and European competitions. What is the Nations Cup? I know it exists but for the life of me I can't see a purpose to this competition.
> 
> When will the game's administrators learn less really is more?



Paul, the Nations League was implemented to put competitive games in the slots where friendlies used to be.

A lot of people are playing down it's importance but results in this league affect rankings / seedings for future Euros / World Cup qualification groups.


Unfortunately for my national side (Wales) we do not have the strength in depth to play the 5 games in 14 days we have had to play this past fortnight (witness the team we put out in Poland!) and it will come back to bite us in the future with regard to seedings.

Another by product of this league is that some of the best performing get play off spots for major tournaments.


I get the tournament and the games are usually more spread out but I think this fixture pile up is a result of a winter world cup and for us, Scotland and Ukraine the postponement of our World Cup playoff which should have been in March.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It replaced most of the meaningless international friendlies, so at least the European teams are playing similar standard teams on these international breaks, and there is something to play for. It hasn't added anymore games to the calendar.



While this may seem 'a good thing' ? It puts pressure on (especially) the manager and through him the players to win/perform/progress. Friendlies were/are an opportunity for managers to 'blood' youngsters without the pressure to win games and therefore to allow resting the top players for the 'big matches' With my 'cynical hat' on I would say this (like absolutely everything) comes down to 'filthy lucre' more games, more money into the coffers of the organisations that 'own' these tournaments.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2022)

Something I've been saying for years, replace throw ins with a kick in -

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...hrow-ins-football-concussion-substitutes-ifab


----------



## T4tomo (13 Jun 2022)

Aussies have just beaten Peru on pens to claim world Cup spot.
The keeper the Aussies brought on for the pens was a massive bell end.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The keeper the Aussies brought on for the pens was a massive bell end.




I have just said the same thing on another football forum, a total weapon!


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2022)

Come out, come out, wherever you are; @PaulB . I'm Hungary to hear your views on tonight's result!


----------



## Chislenko (15 Jun 2022)

Brandane said:


> Come out, come out, wherever you are; @PaulB . I'm Hungary to hear your views on tonight's result!




It doesn't look like you are getting any takers tonight. I think they are all tucking into their Goulash.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (15 Jun 2022)

Pfft. I was at Holland v Wales. Wales equalise in the 92nd minute. Holland score the winner direct from the restart. Pass me the raw herring.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It replaced most of the meaningless international friendlies, so at least the European teams are playing similar standard teams on these international breaks, and there is something to play for. It hasn't added anymore games to the calendar.



I suspect Gareth Southgate would prefer some meaningless friendlies!


----------



## Chislenko (15 Jun 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Pfft. I was at Holland v Wales. Wales equalise in the 92nd minute. Holland score the winner direct from the restart. Pass me the raw herring.



It was nearly a carbon copy of last week's reverse fixture when Norrington Davies equalised on 86 minutes and then we switched off and they scored the winner a couple of minutes later.

I guess we didn't learn from our mistakes!

Our one point in this group could easily have been three by now.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jun 2022)

I reckon Wales and Iran will be briming with confidence now having seen the shite that England produced last night.

Thank god for cricket and Jonny B


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jun 2022)

Brandane said:


> Come out, come out, wherever you are; @PaulB . I'm Hungary to hear your views on tonight's result!



Don't you remember? International football is "meaningless amateurism". 

Although he cares enough to call us "Jocks" and generally insult the state of Scottish football.

I suppose it isn't that user's fault really. When your own national team is f*cking useless, and the league side you support decided a bus parade was a good idea... Well, what can you do?


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jun 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61865768

Derby still a complete mess


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jun 2022)

Shows what a decent bloke Wayne Rooney is, most other managers would have walked long before now.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> He won our Young Player of the Year award. He's absolutely class. Properly commanded the box, great shot stopper and not afraid to give his defenders an earful when they needed it. Also saved four out of five penalties he faced, two in one game.
> 
> I still can't quite believe he's only 22. If he keeps going the way he is, he's going to be bothering Pickford for the England job soon. By all accounts a cracking guy as well.
> 
> I'd love to have him back next season, but the indication seems to be that he's doing pre-season with the 'Boro first team so maybe not. Though I think he'd rather be playing than on the bench.



He's heading back to Killie on another seasons loan. I assume we must have a keeper signing or two in the pipeline as we've dispatched Lumley to reading and Wilder wasn't Wild about Daniels either last season.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> He's heading back to Killie on another seasons loan. I assume we must have a keeper signing or two in the pipeline as we've dispatched Lumley to reading and Wilder wasn't Wild about Daniels either last season.



I'm both pleased and not entirely surprised. He always spoke very highly of his time with us and I hope we can make him a permanent signing. Our best 'keepers in recent years have been on loan (Woodman, Bachmann and Hemming), but back in my early days of supporting the club we had quality 'keepers who were 'ours' - Geddes, Leckovic (who was pleasingly nuts), Marshall, Bell, Combe, MacDonald, Meldrum. I'm probably forgetting a few. 

We've had some utter donkeys too. Doyle (weirdly appointed as our goalkeeping coach until this season) was about as much use as a bag of wet cement. There's a game where we went to penalties (I think which consigned us to the relegation playoffs) and he just sort of fell over, very slowly, the same way, every time. I've honestly never seen anything like it. It was just bizarre.

Craig Samson was also a total liability. His command of the area was just pathetic and a lot of the time it seemed he didn't realise he was allowed to catch the ball.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm both pleased and not entirely surprised. He always spoke very highly of his time with us and I hope we can make him a permanent signing. Our best 'keepers in recent years have been on loan (Woodman, Bachmann and Hemming), but back in my early days of supporting the club we had quality 'keepers who were 'ours' - Geddes, Leckovic (who was pleasingly nuts), Marshall, Bell, Combe, MacDonald, Meldrum. I'm probably forgetting a few.
> 
> We've had some utter donkeys too. Doyle (weirdly appointed as our goalkeeping coach until this season) was about as much use as a bag of wet cement. There's a game where we went to penalties (I think which consigned us to the relegation playoffs) and he just sort of fell over, very slowly, the same way, every time. I've honestly never seen anything like it. It was just bizarre.
> 
> Craig Samson was also a total liability. His command of the area was just pathetic and a lot of the time it seemed he didn't realise he was allowed to catch the ball.



Jamie "butterfingers" "cost us a Scottish Cup" MacDonald?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Jamie "butterfingers" "cost us a Scottish Cup" MacDonald?



That's the chap. Not without his howlers, but a cracking 'keeper IMO.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

Just how are the fixtures worked out? This season Blackpool, Burnley, Preston, Rovers and Wigan are in the Championship. Geographically perhaps 15-20 miles apart. Wouldn't it be nice to have a local fixture home or away on Boxing Day. Good for everyone, clubs, players, fans.

Burnley v Birmingham
Hull v Blackpool
Preston v Huddersfield

Now this next bit is gobsmacking. We all know the north-east? Boro, Sunderland.

Sunderland v Blackburn Rovers (121 miles)
Middlesbrough v Wigan (125 miles)

Wigan to Blackburn 22 miles

🤬🤬🤬


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

Just took a look at New Year's Day

Rovers v Cardiff 
Swansea v Burnley 

Mind boggling.


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2022)

Proof if proof were needed that nobody gives a damn about the paying fans.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> Proof if proof were needed that nobody gives a damn about the paying fans.



Nobody in any position of "authority" has given two shites about the fans since Sky walked in to the room.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just how are the fixtures worked out? This season Blackpool, Burnley, Preston, Rovers and Wigan are in the Championship. Geographically perhaps 15-20 miles apart. Wouldn't it be nice to have a local fixture home or away on Boxing Day. Good for everyone, clubs, players, fans.
> 
> Burnley v Birmingham
> Hull v Blackpool
> ...



Agree its madness, I don't think there is a single 'Derby' over entire festive period. 
Wonder if it's a policing thing?


----------



## Slick (24 Jun 2022)

Its always a TV money thing.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Jun 2022)

So, I read Man City have agreed a deal to sign Kalvin Phillips from Leeds for 45 mil ! Reported that he will provide ‘backup’ for Rodri. 
A current England player as ‘ backup ‘ I despair for football. The rich clubs ‘ hoover’ up all the talent. Financial fair play (or what ever it’s called) these days is patently not working.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> So, I read Man City have agreed a deal to sign Kalvin Phillips from Leeds for 45 mil ! Reported that he will provide ‘backup’ for Rodri.
> A current England player as ‘ backup ‘ I despair for football. The rich clubs ‘ hoover’ up all the talent. Financial fair play (or what ever it’s called) these days is patently not working.



It never has, FFP is a myth which clubs totally exploit. 

Sleeve sponsorship FFS. 

Although I did find it amusing when Everton had Angry Birds on there.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> So, I read Man City have agreed a deal to sign Kalvin Phillips from Leeds for 45 mil ! Reported that he will provide ‘backup’ for Rodri.
> A current England player as ‘ backup ‘ I despair for football. The rich clubs ‘ hoover’ up all the talent. Financial fair play (or what ever it’s called) these days is patently not working.



The top clubs buy players they don't need to stop other clubs getting them.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jun 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> The top clubs buy players they don't need to stop other clubs getting them.



Been going on long enough up here , with the old firm ! Well it did at one point !


----------



## Chislenko (24 Jun 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Shows what a decent bloke Wayne Rooney is, most other managers would have walked long before now.



Sky reporting he has quit today Joe.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Been going on long enough up here , with the old firm ! Well it did at one point !



It still is. And always will while such a ridiculous financial disparity between the Old Firm and all the other clubs exists.

I think most fans of other clubs just grudgingly accept it, I know I do. While the idiots who run the leagues are in charge nothing is going to change. But hey, as long as they get to show their four derbies a year everything is fine...


----------



## Slick (24 Jun 2022)

Yeah, don't let the fact the last time Kilmarnock were in the top league they could fit their travelling support in a family motor.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Agree its madness, I don't think there is a single 'Derby' over entire festive period.
> Wonder if it's a policing thing?



You're correct in the Championship there isn't a single derby game over the holiday period. When one looks at the potential derby games it's a ridiculous situation. Sending Rovers and Wigan to the north-east and Rovers and Burnley to south Wales to play against teams who could play each other in a derby match is ludicrous.

I'm sure it is for policing reasons. The Rovers Burnley derby has the most ridiculous security these days to the extent I now refuse to travel to Turf Moor as I believe my safety is put at risk by the very measures put in place to keep me safe! It's a huge shame we have reached this position, the people to blame are the tiny minority of fans who use football as an excuse to fight and cause trouble. For 99% of fans the thought of a Rovers Burnley derby either home or away on Boxing Day or New Year's Day would see the grounds packed and rocking for the entire game. A real loss.

Interesting to note there are Premier League derby games......................money talks.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> Yeah, don't let the fact the last time Kilmarnock were in the top league they could fit their travelling support in a family motor.



Bit harsh! I don't have exact numbers but I reckon we've got one of the best travelling supports.


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> So, I read Man City have agreed a deal to sign Kalvin Phillips from Leeds for 45 mil ! Reported that he will provide ‘backup’ for Rodri.
> A current England player as ‘ backup ‘ I despair for football. The rich clubs ‘ hoover’ up all the talent. Financial fair play (or what ever it’s called) these days is patently not working.



Philips has been at Leeds for 12 years, why can’t he move to the employer that offers him the best opportunity/reward? Like any other employee.
Leeds have also taken the opportunity to cash in (and take a player in part payment apparently)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bit harsh! I don't have exact numbers but I reckon we've got one of the best travelling supports.



There were a fair few through tonight. Very, very quiet until you went 2-1 up though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Sky reporting he has quit today Joe.



He stuck it longer than most would have, TBF.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Philips has been at Leeds for 12 years, why can’t he move to the employer that offers him the best opportunity/reward? Like any other employee.
> Leeds have also taken the opportunity to cash in (and take a player in part payment apparently)



Well of course he can. It’s the system I question, call it FFP or whatever. It cannot be good for football if Man City just keep getting stronger and winning everything. And it’s certainly not good for England (and Kalvin Phillips) if he spends half the season sitting on Man City subs bench.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> There were a fair few through tonight. Very, very quiet until you went 2-1 up though.



Around 350 from us apparently. Not bad for a Friday night pre-season friendly with sketchy public transport!


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Well of course he can. It’s the system I question, call it FFP or whatever. It cannot be good for football if Man City just keep getting stronger and winning everything. And it’s certainly not good for England (and Kalvin Phillips) if he spends half the season sitting on Man City subs bench.



Isn’t he the replacement for Fernandinho who’s left?
Man City will play plenty of games, he’ll play if he plays well.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Well of course he can. It’s the system I question, call it FFP or whatever. It cannot be good for football if Man City just keep getting stronger and winning everything. And it’s certainly not good for England (and Kalvin Phillips) if he spends half the season sitting on Man City subs bench.



They only won one trophy last season...

Although I do agree. I quite like the US model of having a draft system to even things up a bit. A wage cap would be a good idea too, but players would just find ways around that.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> There were a fair few through tonight. Very, very quiet until you went 2-1 up though.



Learning process for both sides here I think, which is understandable.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sjr5iN8L4c&t=424s


WTF is the circus tent about, if you know?


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bit harsh! I don't have exact numbers but I reckon we've got one of the best travelling supports.



Yeah, it was a bit harsh  and I haven't got exact numbers either, but I do remember quite vividly the smallest travelling support ever to darken our door was Kilmarnock. I'm quite sure this season will be different though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> Yeah, it was a bit harsh  and I haven't got exact numbers either, but I do remember quite vividly the smallest travelling support ever to darken our door was Kilmarnock. I'm quite sure this season will be different though.



Probably because most of them would be in the home end


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Learning process for both sides here I think, which is understandable.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sjr5iN8L4c&t=424s
> ...




It's where we keep the old board, the ones who got rid of our academy and oversaw the shitshow that sees us where we are now. Go and watch them juggling figures badly, flogging dead horses and generally clowning around. 



(The circus uses our car park most summers during the close season)


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Probably because most of them would be in the home end



Without question.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> Yeah, it was a bit harsh  and I haven't got exact numbers either, but I do remember quite vividly the smallest travelling support ever to darken our door was Kilmarnock. I'm quite sure this season will be different though.



It's been a while since I've been to Ibrox - do you still give us that tiny corner with enough space for about 200 people?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (25 Jun 2022)

Carrot crunchers? WTAF?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jun 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Carrot crunchers? WTAF?



It's the new thing. Crunchy carrots. You heard it here first.


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's been a while since I've been to Ibrox - do you still give us that tiny corner with enough space for about 200 people?



It varies depending upon segregation but I think we can get nearly 1500 away fans in there.


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's been a while since I've been to Ibrox - do you still give us that tiny corner with enough space for about 200 people?



I sat in there for the Celtic games for a couple of seasons as my season ticket was in the Broomloan front. Its a great wee corner both fir watching the game and generating an atmosphere, if there is enough of you.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Bale to LAFC - bit of a surprise, thought he'd go to Cardiff.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> I sat in there for the Celtic games for a couple of seasons as my season ticket was in the Broomloan front. Its a great wee corner both fir watching the game and generating an atmosphere, if there is enough of you.



There was quite a few of us, but (and I could be misremembering) I'm pretty sure we only had one tier so some of the classier elements of the Rangers support chucked stuff down on us. Also think it was one of our more pathetic displays, and Naismith scored against us. I'm gonna have to look this up now!


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> There was quite a few of us, but (and I could be misremembering) I'm pretty sure we only had one tier so some of the classier elements of the Rangers support chucked stuff down on us. Also think it was one of our more pathetic displays, and Naismith scored against us. I'm gonna have to look this up now!



I think you are going to have to as if you were in the corner, there was nobody above you.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> I think you are going to have to as if you were in the corner, there was nobody above you.



I think it was this one - ibrox-stadium-glasgow-rangers-copland-road-end-1435068611.jpg

And there was absolutely no segregation between the fans.

I reckon this would have been the game too - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/8909544.stm

Not as bad as I remember! Although that season was looking pretty bleak for us for a long time - we didn't win a game until Hallowe'en...


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I think it was this one - ibrox-stadium-glasgow-rangers-copland-road-end-1435068611.jpg
> 
> And there was absolutely no segregation between the fans.
> 
> ...



Looks as if you boys put up a bit of a fight, but thats not the corner you would have been in. Thats the comfy seats for the privileged few.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jun 2022)

It's the opposite corner







Obviously that's more heavily policed because the other arse cheek is there, but the two gangways for the tier above (advertising Advice Ltd on the left and impact signs on the right) are where the morons go to throw stuff at visiting fans below.

The view is terrible and the stewards treat you like dirt. Went once, never again.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Jun 2022)

Incidentally, that pic reminds me. Is that older Celtic fan that used to post on CC still around?


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> It's the opposite corner
> 
> View attachment 650515
> 
> ...



Obviously that's totally b0ll0cks.


----------



## Slick (25 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Incidentally, that pic reminds me. Is that older Celtic fan that used to post on CC still around?



Haven't seen him on for ages, although he does drop in from time to time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bale to LAFC - bit of a surprise, thought he'd go to Cardiff.



Bearing in mind his age and tendency to pick up injuries I think he felt the Championship would be a tough gig. It's a long season and he would have been automatic selection every week, whereas in the US he will have an easier regime with what I think would be a lucrative salary.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Slick said:


> Looks as if you boys put up a bit of a fight, but thats not the corner you would have been in. Thats the comfy seats for the privileged few.



Fair enough, I think I did pretty well for a game I was at 12 years ago!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bearing in mind his age and tendency to pick up injuries I think he felt the Championship would be a tough gig. It's a long season and he would have been automatic selection every week, whereas in the US he will have an easier regime with what I think would be a lucrative salary.



Maybe. I dunno, I just figured he wants to play at the World Cup and playing in Cardiff would have been likelier to give him that opportunity.

Not that they'll forget about him I suppose, just seems a bit strange.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bale to LAFC - bit of a surprise, thought he'd go to Cardiff.



$$$


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Maybe. I dunno, I just figured he wants to play at the World Cup and playing in Cardiff would have been likelier to give him that opportunity.
> 
> Not that they'll forget about him I suppose, just seems a bit strange.



Bale is the talisman in the Welsh side, whenever they play most of the coverage here is dominated by whether he is fit enough to take part or not. He could play in a local park team and he'd still be an automatic selection.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jun 2022)

Structure of the MLS season gives him a nice chance to get some games in and then a wee bit of rest pre World Cup.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2022)

Yeah, yeah, I know all that. I guess I just thought he was better than chasing money or an easy run of things up to the World Cup.

LA does have some lovely golf courses.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bale is the talisman in the Welsh side, whenever they play most of the coverage here is dominated by whether he is fit enough to take part or not. He could play in a local park team and he'd still be an automatic selection.



He'd get destroyed pretty much instantly in a Sunday League game. Intentionally or not.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> He'd get destroyed pretty much instantly in a Sunday League game. Intentionally or not.



That reminds me of something I heard about Bobby Moore years ago. After he retired he was playing in a local charity game when one of "The lads" decided to show this fancy dan showboater what a hard tackle was. He quickly learnt how tough even the cleanest player had to be to be to survive the professional game, something he had time to reflect on while he was being helped off the pitch with his leg at a funny angle.


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> He'd get destroyed pretty much instantly in a Sunday League game. Intentionally or not.



Lewis Hamilton would get destroyed pretty much instantly in a banger derby and no-one expects him to be doing that after he quits F1.

Just like Pro football and Sunday League they are different games.

He is just after maintaining fitness and sharpness until the end of the year. I doubt he will be playing in a year's time unless the LA lifestyle suits him and his family.

What does 'better than" mean? He is a pro footballer and plays for money and titles and he has more of those than most professionals. He loves playing for his country and the peak of his career in that respect will be achieved this year so it is all downhill after that. A good time to get out.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2022)

I see Mo Salah has signed a 3 year contract at £350K a week.
If they click that will be some forward line.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Lewis Hamilton would get destroyed pretty much instantly in a banger derby and no-one expects him to be doing that after he quits F1.
> 
> Just like Pro football and Sunday League they are different games.
> 
> ...



These are all things I know. 

How fit he'll stay in the MLS remains to be seen, it's played just above walking pace.

I reckon Cardiff would have kept him sharper. But we'll see I guess.


----------



## Slick (2 Jul 2022)

Andy Goram, the flying pig, forever a legend at Ibrox sadly passed away today far too young. Simply The Best.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2022)

Slick said:


> Andy Goram, the flying pig, forever a legend at Ibrox sadly passed away today far too young. Simply The Best.



Wasn't Tommy Lawrence "The flying pig", or were there two of them?


----------



## Poacher (2 Jul 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wasn't Tommy Lawrence "The flying pig", or were there two of them?



Damn right! Used to come out fast, hard and horizontal, taking the ball and the player at the same time.


----------



## Slick (2 Jul 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Wasn't Tommy Lawrence "The flying pig", or were there two of them?



Probably, Andy Goram Probably inherited the name much later but not because he came out fast and hard, but because he was small and dumpy but flew through the air like a cat and was arguably the best goalkeeper at Ibrox in my lifetime.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jul 2022)

He's one of those who goes beyond the usual Old Firm nonsense. The best goalkeeper I have ever seen with Hibs, Rangers, Motherwell and Scotland. 

"Two Andy Gorams"


----------



## Slick (2 Jul 2022)

He talked about being knocked back as a boy by whoever was managing Leeds during the battle of Britain. Do you still think I'm too small, was his retort as he walked off the pitch at Elland Road, victorious?


----------



## Hornchurch (3 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I see Mo Salah has signed a 3 year contract at £350K a week.
> If they click that will be some forward line.




That kinda salary is just 'obscene'

Yeah, I'm aware of what he does, but put THAT into perspective with an N.H.S nurse.

Kicking a bladder around, as opposed to patching-up wounded & dying people.

Mo Salah was 'on fire' during his peak at Liverpool, but £350k , now ?

.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2022)

Slick said:


> Andy Goram, the flying pig, forever a legend at Ibrox sadly passed away today far too young. Simply The Best.



An absolute legend. He and Leighton (other than Killie goalkeepers) were the best I watched growing up.

Cancer of any kind is horrible, but oesophageal is particularly grim.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> That kinda salary is just 'obscene'
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of what he does, but put THAT into perspective with an N.H.S nurse.
> 
> ...



He still at his peak….also Mo Salah gets paid by a company and not by the public purse like a nurse does….he also earns less than ronaldo, messi, halaand, debruyne, mbappe, neymar to mention just a few.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

Maybe if Salah had won as many trophies as the rest of those other guys (other than Halaand) he'd be able to command a higher salary? 

Great player, no doubt, but not much to show for it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Cancer of any kind is horrible, *but oesophageal is particularly grim.*


My dad and the actor John Thaw to name but two died from it. According to reports, Andy Goram was offered chemotherapy to extend his life by 3 months, but he knew his time was soon up and rightly so declined the offer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2022)

Slick said:


> He talked about being knocked back as a boy by whoever was managing Leeds during the battle of Britain.


Without looking it up I'd say it was Howard Wilkinson. My 43 years a Leeds fan friend, still hasn't got over it.


----------



## Slick (4 Jul 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Without looking it up I'd say it was Howard Wilkinson. My 43 years a Leeds fan friend, still hasn't got over it.



I think you are right but wasn't sure.

Sorry to hear your mate never got over it, although I do remember they were all pretty convinced it was a formality.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Maybe if Salah had won as many trophies as the rest of those other guys (other than Halaand) he'd be able to command a higher salary?
> 
> Great player, no doubt, but not much to show for it.



Premier league, champions league, world club cup, european super cup, fa cup, caraboa cup, 4 golden boots, pfa and players player of the year, team of the year, european team of the year….is that not enough??? You dont earn more if you win more trophies, otherwise mbappe and neymar would be on pennies a week


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Premier league, champions league, world club cup, european super cup, fa cup, caraboa cup, 4 golden boots, pfa and players player of the year, team of the year, european team of the year….is that not enough??? You dont earn more if you win more trophies, otherwise mbappe and neymar would be on pennies a week



Seriously? Because Mbappe and Neymar have both won more than Salah. And the more trophies you win, the higher your profile, and the more you get paid.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Seriously? Because Mbappe and Neymar have both won more than Salah. And the more trophies you win, the higher your profile, and the more you get paid.



whats mbappe won other than the french league and 1 world cup, to earn his 1m a week salary??.......how much has grealish won to earn his 300k a week then?? or hallaand for his 400k a week?? Martial 250k a week?? rashford 240k a week?? bruno fernandes 240k a week?? david de gea 375k a week?? jadon sancho 350k a week?? Lukaku 350k a week??

i could go on, but large salaries doesnt mean more trophies


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> whats mbappe won other than the french league and 1 world cup, to earn his 1m a week salary??.......how much has grealish won to earn his 300k a week then?? or hallaand for his 400k a week?? Martial 250k a week?? rashford 240k a week?? bruno fernandes 240k a week?? david de gea 375k a week?? jadon sancho 350k a week?? Lukaku 350k a week??
> 
> *i could go on*, but large salaries doesnt mean more trophies



You do surprise me.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You do surprise me.



the arguments you have been causing when i was a 4 month hiatus......pot, kettle, black comes to mind


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> whats mbappe won other than the french league and 1 world cup, to earn his 1m a week salary??.......how much has grealish won to earn his 300k a week then?? or hallaand for his 400k a week?? Martial 250k a week?? rashford 240k a week?? bruno fernandes 240k a week?? david de gea 375k a week?? jadon sancho 350k a week?? Lukaku 350k a week??
> 
> i could go on, but large salaries doesnt mean more trophies



Are you for real?

I'm not going to do your research for you, but it's all out there and they've all won plenty (with the exception of Grealish, and I was surprised when he went to City). I already pointed out that I'm not sure Haaland is necessarily worth that, but he is only 21.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> I'm not going to do your research for you, but it's all out there and they've all won plenty (with the exception of Grealish, and I was surprised when he went to City). I already pointed out that I'm not sure Haaland is necessarily worth that, but he is only 21.



those utd players have won diddly squat....as for mbappe, psg would win the french title without him nearly every year.

as for halaand being 21, so is trent alaxendar arnold and hes played in 3 champions league finals, won the premier league, cjampions league, fa cup, caraboa cup, world club cup, european super cup...so age isnt a barrier im afrad.

as for research ive done it for you , but again you cant answer the questions as you dont know. its just more anti'-liverpool and anti- jowwy posting nonesense, to make yourself feel good.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> those utd players have won diddly squat....as for mbappe, psg would win the french title without him nearly every year.
> 
> as for halaand being 21, so is trent alaxendar arnold and hes played in 3 champions league finals, won the premier league, cjampions league, fa cup, caraboa cup, world club cup, european super cup...so age isnt a barrier im afrad.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't know why you have such a persecution complex. I said I thought Salah was a great player, but he hasn't won that much. Likewise I've nothing against Liverpool, they're a fun side to watch in full flow.

TAA is 23.

Your claim that those Man United players have won "diddly squat" is just ridiculous, so I don't know where you're doing your research but it's letting you down.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I honestly don't know why you have such a persecution complex. I said I thought Salah was a great player, but he hasn't won that much. Likewise I've nothing against Liverpool, they're a fun side to watch in full flow.
> 
> TAA is 23.
> 
> Your claim that those Man United players have won "diddly squat" is just ridiculous, so I don't know where you're doing your research but it's letting you down.



tell me what those utd players have won.....last trophy was in 16/17 season and it was the europa league, lets just say none of those current utd crop as won half as much as salah.

as for TAA he won premier league, champions league, european super cup and world club cup at the age of 21 or before, it seems you dont knwo a lot, but like to post a lot.......youre the same guy that says i cause all the arguments, but you have also caused plenty during my 4mth hiatus, so that comment is out the window now.

salah has won a lot more than you think.

Honours​*Basel*


Swiss Super League: 2012–13, 2013–14[287]
*Liverpool*


Premier League: 2019–20[329]
FA Cup: 2021–22[330]
EFL Cup: 2021–22[331]
UEFA Champions League: 2018–19;[332] runner-up: 2017–18,[333] 2021–22[334]
UEFA Super Cup: 2019[335]
FIFA Club World Cup: 2019[336]
*Egypt*


Africa Cup of Nations runner-up: 2017,[337] 2021[338]
*Individual*


CAF Most Promising Talent of the Year: 2012[339]
UAFA Golden Boy: 2012[340]
Swiss Super League Player of the Year: 2013[341]
El Heddaf Arab Footballer of the Year: 2013,[342] 2017,[343] 2018[344]
A.S. Roma Player of the Season: 2015–16[80]
Globe Soccer Best Arab Player of the Year: 2016[345]
Goal 25: 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021[346][347][348][349]
CAF Team of the Year: 2017, 2018, 2019[350][351][352]
Africa Cup of Nations Team of the Tournament: 2017,[213] 2021[353]
Premier League Player of the Month: November 2017, February 2018, March 2018, October 2021[329]
Premier League Goal of the Month: January 2021, October 2021[354][355]
PFA Player of the Month (10) : November 2017,[356] December 2017,[357] February 2018,[358] March 2018,[359] December 2018,[360] January 2019,[361] April 2019,[362] September 2021,[363] October 2021,[364] February 2022[365]
BBC African Footballer of the Year: 2017, 2018[366][367]
African Footballer of the Year: 2017, 2018[368][369]
PFA Players' Player of the Year: 2017–18, 2021–22[109][370]
FWA Footballer of the Year: 2017–18,[371] 2021–22[372]
Premier League Golden Boot: 2017–18, 2018–19 (shared), 2021–22 (shared)[329]
Premier League Player of the Season: 2017–18[329]
Premier League Playmaker of the Season: 2021–22[329]
Premier League Goal of the Season: 2021–22[329]
PFA Premier League Team of the Year: 2017–18,[110] 2020–21,[373] 2021–22[374]
Liverpool Fans' Player of the Season Award: 2017–18, 2020–21, 2021–22[375][376][377]
Liverpool Players' Player of the Season Award: 2017–18, 2020–21, 2021–22[375][378][379]
PFA Fans' Player of the Year: 2017–18,[380] 2020–21,[381] 2021–22[382]
UEFA Champions League Squad of the Season: 2017–18[383]
ESM Team of the Year: 2017–18, 2021–22[384][385]
Onze d'Argent: 2017–18[386]
Honorary Citizen of the Chechen Republic: 2018[387][388]
Top 100 most influential Africans by New African magazine: 2018.[389]
FIFA Puskás Award: 2018[390]
FIFA Club World Cup Golden Ball: 2019[155]
FSA Player of the Year: 2018, 2021[391][392]
Time 100: 2019[393]
Liverpool Goal of the Season: 2018–19 (vs. Chelsea), 2021–22 (vs. Man City)[394]
GQ Middle East Man of The Year Award: 2019[395]
Fans' Footballer of the Year award: 2020, 2021[396][397][398][399]
IFFHS CAF Men's Team of The Year: 2020, 2021[400][401]
IFFHS Best CAF Men's Player of the Decade: 2011–2020[402]
IFFHS CAF Men's Team of the Decade: 2011–2020[403]
Laureus Sporting Inspiration Award: 2021[404][405]
Golden Foot: 2021[406]
IFFHS Best CAF Men's Player of the Year: 2021[407]
BBC Goal of the Season: 2021–22[408]
Records​*England*


Most goals in a 38-game Premier League season: 32 goals in 2017–18[409]
Most games scored in during a Premier League season: 24 games in 2017–18[410]
Most goals by an African player in a Premier League season: 32 goals in 2017–18[411]
Most Premier League Player of the Month awards in a single season: 3 (November 2017, February 2018 and March 2018)[412][413][414]
Most left-footed goals scored in a season: 25 goals in 2017–18[112]
Most teams scored against in a Premier League season: 17 teams (shared with Ian Wright and Robin van Persie)[415]
First player to outscore three Premier League teams in a Premier League season: West Brom (31), Swansea City (28) and Huddersfield Town (28) in 2017–18[416]
First player to score on the opening day of five consecutive Premier League seasons (2017–18 to 2021–22)[417]
Highest-scoring African player in Premier League history: 120 goals[184]
*Liverpool*


Most goals in a debut season: 44 goals in 2017–18[418]
Most European goals in a season: 11 goals in 2017–18 (shared with Roberto Firmino)[419]
Most games scored in during a single campaign: 34 games in 2017–18[420]
Most top-flight goals in a season by a Liverpool player: 32 goals in Premier League 2017–18 (shared with Ian Rush)[418]
Most Liverpool Player of the Month awards in a season: 7 months in 2017–18[416]
Fastest player to score 50 goals for Liverpool: 65 games in 2018–19[421]
Fastest Liverpool player to score 50 Premier League goals: 69 games in 2018–19[422]
Most goals in the first 100 appearances overall in Liverpool history: 69 goals[423]
Most goals in first 100 Premier League appearances in Liverpool history: 70 goals[424]
Highest scorer for Liverpool in the UEFA Champions League: 34 goals[425]
First Liverpool player to score 20+ goals in four different Premier League seasons: 2017–18, 2018–19, 2020–21, 2021–22[426]
Fastest player to score 100 top-flight goals in Liverpool history: 151 games[427]
Most consecutive games a player has scored for Liverpool: 10 games in 2021–22[184]
*Egypt*


Egypt's all-time highest scorer in FIFA World Cup history: 2 goals in 2018 (shared with Abdulrahman Fawzi, 2 goals in 1934)[428][429]
Egypt's all-time highest scorer in CAF Africa Cup of Nations qualification: 18 goals[430]
*Italy*


Highest-scoring Egyptian in Serie A history: 35 goals in 81 games[431]


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Jul 2022)

Yeah, but can he do it on a wet Tuesday night in February at Scunthorpe?


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> tell me what those utd players have won.....last trophy was in 16/17 season and it was the europa league, lets just say none of those current utd crop as won half as much as salah.
> 
> as for TAA he won premier league, champions league, european super cup and world club cup at the age of 21 or before, it seems you dont knwo a lot, but like to post a lot.......youre the same guy that says i cause all the arguments, but you have also caused plenty during my 4mth hiatus, so that comment is out the window now.
> 
> salah has won a lot more than you think.



Um. When did I say you cause all the arguments? And why on earth would I care that you weren't posting for 4 months?

I like football, I like chatting about football, and this thread is usually pretty fun.

What does it matter when those players won trophies? They won them.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You do surprise me.



Nostradamus I am.


----------



## Chislenko (4 Jul 2022)

Jowwy, don't take it personally mate, but I know you will, but this thread has been good to read without the constant hijacking to talk all things Liverpool.

Yes, you support them, the majority of us don't.

If you want to why don't you start a Liverpool FC thread then the rest of us won't have to wade through page after page of bickering which without fail it always descends into.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Um. When did I say you cause all the arguments? And why on earth would I care that you weren't posting for 4 months?
> 
> I like football, I like chatting about football, and this thread is usually pretty fun.
> 
> What does it matter when those players won trophies? They won them.



cause you stated winning things highers your profile and gets you better wages....none of those players have won more than salah, yet you state he hasnt won enough to earn bigger wages

Sancho has won nothing - earns 350k
Grealish - 1 premier league 300k
Halaand - won nothing 400k a week
Rashford - ueropa league, fa cup, league cup - 250k a week
bruno fernandes - zero trophie at utd - 240k a week


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Jowwy, don't take it personally mate, but I know you will, but this thread has been good to read without the constant hijacking to talk all things Liverpool.
> 
> Yes, you support them, the majority of us don't.
> 
> If you want to why don't you start a Liverpool FC thread then the rest of us won't have to wade through page after page of bickering which without fail it always descends into.



so i cant answer posters who are talking about liverpool and salah, cause you dont like it.........also i aint the one talking all things liverpool if you read back through the thread. other than today, the last time i posted on this thread was in february

and didnt you leave the forum recently??


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> cause you stated winning things highers your profile and gets you better wages....none of those players have won more than salah, yet you state he hasnt won enough to earn bigger wages
> 
> Sancho has won nothing - earns 350k
> Grealish - 1 premier league 300k
> ...



F*ck it, I honestly can't be bothered. It's just tedious, as @Chislenko points out.

Salah is a great player, has won some stuff, but could probably have won more in his career to date. That's all.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Yeah, but can he do it on a wet Tuesday night in February at Scunthorpe?



does he have to lol

anyway the locals are getting upset, cause its only their thread an no one else can post on it. i now remember why i stopped posting......


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

Andy Goram - Absolute legend as a goalie and a decent enough cricketer to play for Scotland too. RIP


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> does he have to lol
> 
> anyway the locals are getting upset, cause its only their thread an no one else can post on it. i now remember why i stopped posting......



Nobody is getting upset, that I can see; you're the one who seems to be constantly on the defensive about Liverpool.

Post what you like.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Andy Goram - Absolute legend as a goalie and a decent enough cricketer to play for Scotland too. RIP



To be fair, I reckon I could get a game for Scotland. We are pretty rubbish.

We had a good player back in the day, Gavin Hamilton. But he f*cked his career by switching allegiances to play one Test for England. It did not go well.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> To be fair, I reckon I could get a game for Scotland. We are pretty rubbish.
> 
> We had a good player back in the day, Gavin Hamilton. But he f*cked his career by switching allegiances to play one Test for England. It did not go well.



Yes, his form for Yorkshire that had led to his England call up somewhat faded after that too...

It certainly doesn't do Scotland (and Ireland) any favours that when someone is half decent at county level, one England call up then debars them for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Nobody is getting upset, that I can see; you're the one who seems to be *constantly on the defensive about Liverpool.*
> 
> Post what you like.





AndyRM said:


> *F*ck it, I honestly can't be bothered.* It's just tedious, as @Chislenko points out.
> 
> Salah is a great player, has won some stuff, but could probably have won more in his career to date. That's all.


not posted on here in 4mths....so that comment seems a bit odd really.

do you honestly speak like that all the time then?? you seem a bit upset to me. 

but lets stick to football....would you like to discuss gareth bale, the old firm, kilmarnock, wales, man city, FFP, sleeve sponsors????? i mean thats a lot of views you have


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> not posted on here in 4mths....so that comment seems a bit odd really.
> 
> do you honestly speak like that all the time then?? you seem a bit upset to me.
> 
> but lets stick to football....would you like to discuss gareth bale, the old firm, kilmarnock, wales, man city, FFP, sleeve sponsors????? i mean thats a lot of views you have



Do I honestly speak how? Using profanity? Yes. I'm Scottish, comes with the territory for a lot of us.

Happy to discuss any of those, this is, after all the football thread.

Since you ask...

Gareth Bale - Very talented, suspect he will retire after the World Cup.

Old Firm - Dickish elements in their support, and it does my head in how Scottish football is set up in their favour.

Kilmarnock - Delighted with getting promoted at the first attempt. I was at the game against Arbroath and I have never seen Rugby Park rocking like that. I was there with my dad in the standing section with the young team and it was absolutely wild.

Wales - Good for them on getting to the World Cup.

Man City - Still baffled how they haven't won the Champions' League, but it'll happen one day.

FFP - Total b*llocks.

Sleeve sponsors - See above.

And yeah, sure, that's a lot of views. I like football, and I find it interesting. Why wouldn't I have a lot of views about it?


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Do I honestly speak how? Using profanity? Yes. I'm Scottish, comes with the territory for a lot of us.
> 
> Happy to discuss any of those, this is, after all the football thread.
> 
> ...



ftfy


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> ftfy



A decent response but could do with a lot more detail, links and added paranoia to be spot on.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A decent response but could do with a lot more detail, links and added paranoia to be spot on.



will leave that too you, you like coming onto threads and adding nothing to them


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> will leave that too you, you like coming onto threads and adding nothing to them



...



...


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> ftfy



Wow. Just. Wow.

I've really tried to be reasonable on this thread and generally I think I have been. Why the belligerence?

If you're so short sighted about football that you can only see Liverpool, that's fine and up to you, but it seems a limited view to me.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Wow. Just. Wow.
> 
> I've really tried to be reasonable on this thread and generally I think I have been. Why the belligerence?
> 
> If you're so short sighted about football that you can only see Liverpool, that's fine and up to you, but it seems a limited view to me.



No sense of humour obviously……


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> No sense of humour obviously……



I think you need a new writer.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> He still at his peak….also Mo Salah gets paid by a company and not by the public purse like a nurse does….he also earns less than ronaldo, messi, halaand, debruyne, mbappe, neymar to mention just a few.





Accy cyclist said:


> My dad and the actor John Thaw to name but two died from it. According to reports, Andy Goram was offered chemotherapy to extend his life by 3 months, but he knew his time was soon up and rightly so declined the offer.



I concur horrible cancer to get. My Uncle died from it. Tee total , non smoker .


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jul 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I concur horrible cancer to get. My Uncle died from it. Tee total , non smoker .


That is bad 'luck' indeed! My dad stopped smoking his 2 cigarettes a day, 26 years before he died from it. He was also a moderate drinker (about 10 to 12 pints of mild beer a week). His oncologist put his terminal esophageal cancer down to smoking and drinking even though he hadn't smoked for 26 years. However he dismissed his 49 years working with/sewing MDF and breathing in diesel fumes during those 49 years as a coach/bus body builder.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jul 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> That is bad 'luck' indeed! My dad stopped smoking his 2 cigarettes a day, 26 years before he died from it. He was also a moderate drinker (about 10 to 12 pints of mild beer a week). His oncologist put his terminal esophageal cancer down to smoking and drinking even though he hadn't smoked for 26 years. However he dismissed his 49 years working with/sewing MDF and breathing in diesel fumes during those 49 years as a coach/bus body builder.



My Uncle worked in the pit ! I’m guessing that’s probably why it happened !


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> does he have to lol
> 
> anyway the locals are getting upset, cause its only their thread an no one else can post on it. i now remember why i stopped posting......



As you've remembered why you stopped posting please think about it and stop posting once again. This thread has suddenly become unreadable again which coincides with your return.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Chislenko (5 Jul 2022)

In other football news in a pre season friendly Preston North End beat Bamber Bridge 3-0 with one of the Preston goals coming from Ben Woodburn.

Ben, recently released by Liverpool is the youngest player ever to score for Liverpool which I think makes him a better player than Mo Salah 🙂


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> In other football news in a pre season friendly Preston North End beat Bamber Bridge 3-0 with one of the Preston goals coming from Ben Woodburn.
> 
> Ben, recently released by Liverpool is the youngest player ever to score for Liverpool which I think makes him a better player than Mo Salah 🙂



Do you know if Freddie Woodman played? Rated him a lot when we had him on loan. Never really got a fair time of it at Newcastle I feel.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> As you've remembered why you stopped posting please think about it and stop posting once again. This thread has suddenly become unreadable again which coincides with your return.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not.



So we can no longer answer peoples posts on football……..sheesh, maybe we should shut the forum down and not answer cycle posts either.

funny how people think im the only ine that argues, but many threads have been shutdown by the admins during my hiatus and many people have left the site too…..maybe its because i wasnt here and they had no one else to blame but themselves for once. Pot, kettle, black springs to mind.

rather than asking people not to post and moaning about the poster. Maybe you could talk about the thread at hand, like i did……its called FOOTBALL and the last i heard Mo Salah and Liverpool play within that theatre of sport. If you dont want people to discuss football and only have the opinions of one person, maybe we should shut the sport part of the forum down and move thag like we did with naca…..


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jul 2022)

For someone who's been on 'hiatus' you certainly seem to have a great deal of knowledge about the forum and how it's being run.

Anyway, Eriksen to Man United is a bit of a sh*te move by him IMO. Brentford gave him his career back, I thought he'd have shown a bit of loyalty. I remember watching the game where he had his cardiac arrest. I texted people saying "I think I'm watching someone dying here." and it was such a weird thing to be doing during a game of football.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> For someone who's been on 'hiatus' you certainly seem to have a great deal of knowledge about the forum and how it's being run.
> 
> *Anyway, Eriksen to Man United is a bit of a sh*te move by him IMO*. Brentford gave him his career back, I thought he'd have shown a bit of loyalty. I remember watching the game where he had his cardiac arrest. I texted people saying "I think I'm watching someone dying here." and it was such a weird thing to be doing during a game of football.



hiatus from posting....doesnt mean i havent logged in a read threads and put likes on threads that i was following in various sections of the forum.

Now this i do agree with you on, poor move from him


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> hiatus from posting....doesnt mean i havent logged in a read threads and put likes on threads that i was following in various sections of the forum.
> 
> Now this i do agree with you on, poor move from him



Good move on a free I guess, and Man Utd need a serious rebuild, though I'm not sure if he's the answer to their problems.


----------



## Chislenko (5 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Do you know if Freddie Woodman played? Rated him a lot when we had him on loan. Never really got a fair time of it at Newcastle I feel.



By the looks of it Preston changed the entire team at half time, Woodman played the first half and their other new keeper, Cornell, signed from Peterborough, played the second half.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> For someone who's been on 'hiatus' you certainly seem to have a great deal of knowledge about the forum and how it's being run.
> 
> Anyway, Eriksen to Man United is a bit of a sh*te move by him IMO. Brentford gave him his career back, I thought he'd have shown a bit of loyalty. I remember watching the game where he had his cardiac arrest. I texted people saying "I think I'm watching someone dying here." and it was such a weird thing to be doing during a game of football.



Writing as a City fan, best signing Man U have made for a decade or so IMO. Will improve their team immensely, actually not a prima donna, and willing to go there without chumps league. A class above anyone else they are likely to get.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Good move on a free I guess, and Man Utd need a serious rebuild, though I'm not sure if he's the answer to their problems.



im guessing they have thrown a massive salary at him, to ensure he signs for them and knocks back brentford, but we will see what comes out in the press.

I mean Kalvin phillips signed for city yesterday, but no wages listed ( on bbc website ) and on the same day Jesus signed for arsenal with no salary listed ( on the bbc website ).......you have to wonder why that is, when they love to list the salaries of other signings in the premier league ( but i wont mention which ones lol )


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> ....you have to wonder why that is, when they love to list the salaries of other signings in the premier league ( but i wont mention which ones lol )



It's because there's a conspiracy against Liverpool. I'm on the organising committee.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It's because there's a conspiracy against Liverpool. I'm on the organising committee.



not just liverpool players....and you are aware that discussing liverpool is banned in the football section?? you can only discuss the football issues that everyone else might like, but not Liverpool and you must post the same opinion as everyone else, differences of opinion are not allowed either.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> ....and you are aware that discussing liverpool is banned in the football section??



Of course! The Committee orchestrated that too. We're omnipotent, dontcha know.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Of course! The Committee orchestrated that too. We're omnipotent, dontcha know.



there may well be a committee, i dont know...but it does seem when people post about liverpool they get slated by certain members. even the ones that say they never cause arguments ( a joke in itself)


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2022)

Talking of the particular team from merseyside that is now unmentionable, we (Stockport) have just taken one of their young keepers on a season long loan deal. 
Vit Jaros, supposed to be pretty decent? 
Will make a good deputy for our current keeper anyway..


----------



## The Crofted Crest (5 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Good move on a free I guess, and Man Utd need a serious rebuild, though I'm not sure if he's the answer to their problems.



Don't forget Ten Hag will know Eriksen from his time at Ajax.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (5 Jul 2022)

potsy said:


> Talking of the particular team from merseyside that is now unmentionable, we (Stockport) have just taken one of their young keepers on a season long loan deal.
> Vit Jaros, supposed to be pretty decent?
> Will make a good deputy for our current keeper anyway..



Friendly kick off against Bolton coming up! It's going to be a Strawberry radio afternoon (I hope) at work today.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Don't forget Ten Hag will know Eriksen from his time at Ajax.



he was only training at ajax to help is recovery though wasnt he??


----------



## The Crofted Crest (5 Jul 2022)

Think so, but Erik ten Hag is a very canny person.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> there may well be a committee, i dont know...but it does seem when people post about liverpool they get slated by certain members. even the ones that say they never cause arguments ( a joke in itself)



It was the 6 posts a week about winning quadruples and some weird achievements about not quite doing as well as Celtic , but on a par with Middlesbrough, by another member (not you) that caused the formation of the committee. 

Inevitably ManU will have priced Brentford out of a deal. Although guess you could argue loyalty goes both ways. Brentford could have given him a longer deal than just to end of last season when they signed him, if they were confident he was going to be back to his best.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

Ex-Liverpool player ( hope its ok with all to put that) is on his way to stamford bridge..........city seem to be letting a few go to balance the books for a change


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2022)

Makes sense for both clubs. Sterling is a great player, never really understood why Man City fans never took to him.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2022)

He’s said he wants a new challenge, nowt wrong with that at his age/stage of career


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

vickster said:


> He’s said he wants a new challenge, nowt wrong with that at his age/stage of career



hes only 27.......hardly nearing retirement or his last contract


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Makes sense for both clubs. Sterling is a great player, never really understood why Man City fans never took to him.



Me neither. Suspect he'll be sorely missed tbh.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Me neither. Suspect he'll be sorely missed tbh.



you do seem to be losing some key members of the team from the last few seasons.......


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> you do seem to be losing some key members of the team from the last few seasons.......



You think? Good to see team refreshed from my pov. I'll get worried if Bernie goes, otherwise everything is looking very positive right now. Of course, we'll see how that view survives first contact with the enemy.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Me neither. Suspect he'll be sorely missed tbh.



Agreed. And surprised to see him go to an EPL rival.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You think? Good to see team refreshed from my pov. I'll get worried if Bernie goes, otherwise everything is looking very positive right now. Of course, we'll see how that view survives first contact with the enemy.



as in bernado silva??.......do you think halaand will replace the 40 goals of sterling and jesus....or will the 31yr old legs of de bruyne start to wane, after so many injuries over the past few seasons??


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> as in bernado silva??.......do you think halaand will replace the 40 goals of sterling and jesus....or will the 31yr old legs of de bruyne start to wane, after so many injuries over the past few seasons??



I think we have a team better set up to score goals than last season as it stands; though I did rate both Sterling and Jesus they were both more creators than scorers.

De Bruyne I would not swap for any player in the world.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

City tickets went on sale to members today (I'm not a season ticket holder). Looking forward to the Derby now, also both lots of scousers including blue on NYE, and our last home match of the season vs Chelsea could be very interesting indeed!


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think we have a team better set up to score goals than last season as it stands; though I did rate both Sterling and Jesus they were both more creators than scorers.
> 
> De Bruyne I would not swap for any player in the world.



not even Mo Salah?? i think you would

isnt sterling the second highest goal scorer in man city's premier league history???


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> i think you would



You're incorrect. 

Happy to help


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You're incorrect.
> 
> Happy to help



so you wouldnt swap salahs more goals and assists for de bruynes........hmmmmmmm


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> so you wouldnt swap salahs more goals and assists for de bruynes........hmmmmmmm



Nope. Not even close. And I doubt you'd find any city fans who'd want to.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Nope. Not even close. And I doubt you'd find any city fans who'd want to.



i know one, not just a fan either, but was also a shareholder prior to the oil overlords taking over


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Nope. Not even close. And I doubt you'd find any city fans who'd want to.



I'd agree with that. He's a more complete and consistent player I reckon. The times I've seen him play, I can't think of him having a bad game. The way he reads everything is incredible, and I don't think I've seen a better passer of the ball since Pirlo.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

I mean, Salah's a great player. I'd swap him for Grealish or Mahrez, sure. And Sterling or Jesus now departed. So it's not an anti Salah thing. 

But DeBruyne is on another level entirely, and beyond his individual talent, drives the whole team in a way I've never seen Salah do.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

another player from the golden group of belgian players....that has helped belgium win absolutley nothing. The same that was said about the golden age of england players with beckham, gerrard, lampard, scholes, rooney etc etc etc

and was part of the belgium team knocked out of the euro's by wales in 2016......

A top premier league player, but doesnt cut it on the international stage


----------



## Tom... (7 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> another player from the golden group of belgian players....that has helped belgium win absolutley nothing. The same that was said about the golden age of england players with beckham, gerrard, lampard, scholes, rooney etc etc etc
> 
> and was part of the belgium team knocked out of the euro's by wales in 2016......
> 
> A top premier league player, but doesnt cut it on the international stage



What has Salah won with Egypt?


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2022)

Tom... said:


> What has Salah won with Egypt?



nothing....but he did get them to the AFCON final, has de bruyne got belgium to a final??

i do sincerely apologise for breaking the committees rules on no liverpool team/player posts.


----------



## Tom... (7 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> nothing....but he did get them to the AFCON final, has de bruyne got belgium to a final??
> 
> i do sincerely apologise for breaking the committees rules on no liverpool team/player posts.



I think Salah's sensational, just offering some balance


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> i do sincerely apologise for breaking the committees rules on no liverpool team/player posts



Apology accepted. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2022)

Happy Chiellini Day everyone.


----------



## gavroche (18 Jul 2022)

I have been watching the women euro cup and came to this conclusion:
- they are very skillful and play to a high standard.
- they don't role in agony when they fall on the floor.
- they don't constantly argue with every referee's decision.
- they don't get paid millions but just love their sport.
So, I think men players could learn a lot from them and they deserve more public support. 
I look forward to the France - England game in the final as they are both excellent teams.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> I have been watching the women euro cup and came to this conclusion:
> - they are very skillful and play to a high standard.
> - they don't role in agony when they fall on the floor.
> - they don't constantly argue with every referee's decision.
> ...



Pretty similar take to my own.

The goalkeepers are pretty hopeless with a few notable exceptions.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> I have been watching the women euro cup and came to this conclusion:
> - they are very skillful and play to a high standard.
> - they don't role in agony when they fall on the floor.
> - they don't constantly argue with every referee's decision.
> ...



I agree its a lot more watchable than the men's games.

The goal keepers are*n't *6"5' so have a lot more work to do to cover the goal....


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I agree its a lot more watchable than the men's games.
> 
> The goal keepers are 6"5' so have a lot more work to do to cover the goal....



do you mean 5’6?


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jul 2022)

vickster said:


> do you mean 5’6?



no I meant aren't 6'5"


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> no I meant aren't 6'5"



Not sure most of the male goalies are either? Pickford and Ramsdale are around 6'1 (but springy!)?
There's that enormous Italian though, although doesn't look like he's 6'5 either!

But yes, the guys generally are taller than the female goalies


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2022)

Jorge Campos is only 5'6" but he could jump like a cat. It was nuts the stuff he could do. Higuita is only 5'9", but similar. I suppose it helps that they're slightly unhinged, which you need to be as a 'keeper.

I'm not sure if it's a coaching issue? 

I half think that making the goals a little smaller would make things easier, but then that would just be demeaning.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2022)

Barcelona are just taking the proverbial now.

€50m for Lewandowski? When they're roughly a billion in debt, and have a crumbling stadium they cannot afford to fix?

Not that Real are much better, but they aren't pulling moves like that.

There's going to be a breaking point for the top leagues, and I don't think it's far off.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I half think that making the goals a little smaller would make things easier, but then that would just be demeaning.



It's more the knock on issue to grass roots that makes that a poor idea. Imagine every local club, council pitch etc having to have 2 sets of goal posts....

Besides it leads to more goals and hence a more exciting game to watch.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It's more the knock on issue to grass roots that makes that a poor idea. Imagine every local club, council pitch etc having to have 2 sets of goal posts....
> 
> Besides it leads to more goals and hence a more exciting game to watch.



That's a fair point, which I had considered. It's just not feasible.

Although I guess it would probably work for teams who play on artificial surfaces? I've played hockey and football on both and it doesn't take much to change what you're aiming at.


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I suppose it helps that they're slightly unhinged, which you need to be as a 'keeper.



thats why i was a goal keeper then lol......


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> thats why i was a goal keeper then lol......



Wow. Common ground. I was never beyond Sunday League level, you?


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Wow. Common ground. I was never beyond Sunday League level, you?



one level below welsh league.......inthe old tier system....looks like it changed in 2019/20


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> one level below welsh league.......inthe old tier system....looks like it changed in 2019/20



Can't say I know much about the Welsh League system, but well done!


----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Can't say I know much about the Welsh League system, but well done!



retired in 2005 with a double break of the right knee joint....and now have a big hole, where a bone used to be. Also snapped both hamstrings too......but hey ho, thats life innit


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> retired in 2005 with a double break of the right knee joint....and now have a big hole, where a bone used to be. Also snapped both hamstrings too......but hey ho, thats life innit



My right knee is held together with metal. It isn't much fun. My sympathies.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jul 2022)

Not your normal transfer https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/62236074


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jul 2022)

We had one of our players on that programme. Dennon Lewis. Absolute walloper of a boy, one of the worst strikers I've ever seen.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2022)

I know I was critical of female goalkeepers, but nobody could get near this...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/62243551

What a strike!


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jul 2022)

A highly entertaining match and a good win.


----------



## matticus (21 Jul 2022)

How did the womens' matches get on during the heatwave? (every match I've seen was in Brighton, which presumably wasn't the coolest spot in the nation!)


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> How did the womens' matches get on during the heatwave? (every match I've seen was in Brighton, which presumably wasn't the coolest spot in the nation!)








Rotherham and Manchester at circa 36^C


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 653736
> 
> Rotherham and Manchester at circa 36^C



Thanks. I did actually watch a minute of the Iceland game - while channel surfing - and they didn't remotely look like teams playing in oppressive heat!


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jul 2022)

I've seen some coolie taken clever goals over the years, but that one from Russo matches anything. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've seen some coolie taken clever goals over the years, but that one from Russo matches anything. Absolutely brilliant.



Needed a bit of luck, but if you don’t try it you won’t score.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've seen some coolie taken clever goals over the years, but that one from Russo matches anything. Absolutely brilliant.



It was outrageous. A great goal.


----------



## jowwy (26 Jul 2022)

Dreadful goal keeping for two of the goals…….


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Jul 2022)

Just watched second half , England impressive , some cheeky goals as well .


----------



## gbb (26 Jul 2022)

An easy game to like.
I like watching womens football at this level, they move the ball around, passing with confidence, often under pressure, its very professional and entertaining.
Long ball accuracy maybe not so good but generally, very entertaining stuff, must be a very very good advert and inspiration to young and upcoming female players.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jul 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've seen some coolie taken clever goals over the years, but that one from Russo matches anything. Absolutely brilliant.



If it had been scored in the Premier league it would be goal of the month on MOTD, if not maybe a deserving goal of the season.🤔 In my opinion only of course.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/62314030


----------



## Hornchurch (27 Jul 2022)

gbb said:


> An easy game to like.
> I like watching womens football at this level, they move the ball around, passing with confidence, often under pressure, its very professional and entertaining.





Unlike the England 'Men's team who are usually SUCH woeful & sometimes embarrassing "underachievers"

I've wasted six-decades of my life, watching that (usual) "shower of $hite" - (Africa World-Cup 2010, anyone ?)

That laughable joke/wisecrack everyone made in 2010 - "A Shower Of $hite IS Due In On Thursday" (England flew home !)

Rooney's rage at the camera..... "Even yer own fans.....blah, blah, blah" kinda summed-up England's tournament

Watching England actually "go ahead", decently, six-minutes in, by Luke Shaw...... (against Italy, 2021)

Instead of "Going for the jugular" as they should've, instead, Southgate MADE them sit-back - (whoops, wrong move)

It wuz at THAT point I said to my folks - "Bad omen & I've (metaphorically) read the script, England WON'T win" (& true to form...)

England Girls (Women) meantime, brimming with confidence AND IT SHOWS = I wish them well (Women's team, not the overpaid knobs_
.


----------



## gbb (27 Jul 2022)

I think I know what really appealed to me. I watch an occasional womens game, nothing more (but that will change). OK, the pace is different but its pure, there's no dramatics, no aggression that mars it all, you simply get a very straight game.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2022)

For me, i dont mind watching the womens game ( although i find it slow and less skilful, just my opinion ) its the goalkeeping. Even last night two of those goals should have been easily saved.......and that does frustrate me.

maybe its the stature of the goalkeeper and athletic ability, i dont know.

Average female goalkeeper height - 5ft 8"
Average Male goalkeeper height - 6ft 2"

other than that the lioness's have done well to get to the final and will be happy to see them bring it home.......

as for them not being over paid pre-madonnas, wait til it becomes more main stream and the wages start to rise.......just remember there were no rolly polly pre-madonnas pre-premier league. it was full on smash em knee high, tackles from behind, but still with unbelievable skill


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Jul 2022)

Made the same comment today to work colleagues. No rolling about the ground giving the ref hassle etc . That might changes as the game grows .


----------



## RoadRider400 (27 Jul 2022)

Brilliant performance from all of the team in that match but Fran Kirby is such a natural and never seems to give the ball away. Looking forward to the final now!


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Made the same comment today to work colleagues. No rolling about the ground giving the ref hassle etc . That might changes as the game grows .



totally agree.....watch the mens game in the 70s/80s, there was no rolling around then either and there was proper tackles go in too, how thats changed


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Jul 2022)

Cmon good on Russo for trying it but some of your comments about it being the goal of the season etc are well over the top IMO.
Any decent goalkeeper would have saved that as it went it through her legs.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Cmon good on Russo for trying it but some of your comments about it being the goal of the season etc are well over the top IMO.
> Any decent goalkeeper would have saved that as it went it through her legs.



didnt it go through 3 sets of legs???


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jul 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Cmon good on Russo for trying it but some of your comments about it being the goal of the season etc are well over the top IMO.
> Any decent goalkeeper would have saved that as it went it through her legs.




View: https://youtu.be/ZgvgOxVzSMw


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> didnt it go through 3 sets of legs???



only 'megged the keeper, it went between/ past two defenders, closer to one that the other. There are a lot of good keepers that have 'megged. yes rationally they should save them, but its the element of surprise and being bale to move a leg in time. It wasn't the keepers finest moment but she'd have seen it quite late.

defo not a goal of the season, as she should have buried it first time!

Agree that Kirby was excellent, as were the other 2 in midfield, they picked off a lot of ball and dictated play, particularly 2nd half.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2022)

I didn't see the game, but that's a cracking goal from Russo (Mead's was pretty tasty too). As @T4tomo said - it's all in the element of surprise there.

England look ruthless. I'd fancy their chances against Germany, France less so.


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2022)

Didn't see the game but just watched the highlights, can only agree about the goalkeeping. 
I'd be disappointed with 3 of those goals. 

Not a fan of women's footie really, but can see it's appeal to those wanting a more pure, skilful version of the game, rather than the boring male England experience of late.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> (Mead's was pretty tasty too).



as an aside Beth Mead went to my old school, we didn't overlap obviously, I think she was in same school year as my nephew.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> as an aside Beth Mead went to my old school, we didn't overlap obviously, I think she was in same school year as my nephew.



Love a good random sporting coincidence story! One of my teachers at school in Scotland was Carol Sharp, a great runner in her own right and mother of Lynsey and Carly who are both incredible athletes.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Love a good random sporting coincidence story! One of my teachers at school in Scotland was Carol Sharp, a great runner in her own right and mother of Lynsey and Carly who are both incredible athletes.


I went to the same school as Dina Asher-Smith and Emma Raducanu…albeit several decades earlier


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2022)

i trained with colin jackson and linford christie........and sat next to jamie baulch on a plane to Gran canaria


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jul 2022)

The lack of stoppages in the women's game is shown by the number of halves that end bang on 45 minutes, something very rare in the men's game. Apart from the lack of rolling around, being much lighter the female players tend not to cause each other as much damage when they collide.

One change I'd like to see throughout the game is no substitutions after eighty minutes. 99% of the time they are just used to slow the game down and upset the flow of the opposition. What if a player gets injured and has to go off, I hear you ask? Fecking tough, just get on with it. You should be able to cope a man down for ten minutes.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Jul 2022)

I hope France win tonight, they are an entertaining team, with plenty of skillful players. Germany will keep pressing to stop the French from playing, just like when Germany beat a good Spain team 2-0 in the group stage.

France


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2022)

The England goalie is going to have to watch out ,the falling to the floor and wasting time lark,coud get punished.Its not needed.I would like to see Russo get a full game,she has been much better than White,who had a lot of media hype about scoring,she has not been as good as the talking,some of her positions when attacking have left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> The England goalie is going to have to watch out ,the falling to the floor and wasting time lark,coud get punished.Its not needed.*I would like to see Russo get a full game,*she has been much better than White,who had a lot of media hype about scoring,she has not been as good as the talking,some of her positions when attacking have left a lot to be desired.



I would not necessarily agree with that. Some players make brilliant impact subs but are not so effective when they are on from the start. Whether that applies to Russo or not I don't know, but I would trust the managers judgement on the matter.

One point about the modern game, and it applies to both men's and women's football. The practice of shirt pulling or holding opponents is tolerated as a "Professional foul" and rarely gets as much as a yellow card. It should be an automatic red with no arguments because it kills the flow of the game and is deliberate cheating. You can excuse even the worst tackles if there is doubt as to intent or misjudgement, but there is no way you can accidently grab hold of someone as they pass you.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (29 Jul 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/DbiSjThhw5A


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)

So here we go again........my boys, Blackburn Rovers, kick off with a home game against QPR one of the teams I see as potential play off candidates. Rovers are an unknown quantity this season with a new coaching structure, new manager Jon Dahl Tomasson new to English football and three key players lost during the summer; Joe Rothwell to Bournemouth is understandable, Darragh Lenihan to 'Boro I sort of get that, Ryan Nyambe to Wigan - really Ryan you see this as progressing your career? Quite beyond me.

How will we do? I think top eight is realistic and hope we can push for the play-offs. Automatic promotion would be a very big ask. The teams we have to watch and will be competing for those spots are Huddersfield, Forest, 'Boro, West Brom, QPR, Burnley, Sheffield United and there's bound to be a surprise package or two.

Excited already.

I'm not looking forward to this winter break nonsense.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> So here we go again........my boys, Blackburn Rovers, kick off with a home game against QPR one of the teams I see as potential play off candidates. Rovers are an unknown quantity this season with a new coaching structure, new manager Jon Dahl Tomasson new to English football and three key players lost during the summer; Joe Rothwell to Bournemouth is understandable, Darragh Lenihan to 'Boro I sort of get that, Ryan Nyambe to Wigan - really Ryan you see this as progressing your career? Quite beyond me.
> 
> How will we do? I think top eight is realistic and hope we can push for the play-offs. Automatic promotion would be a very big ask. The teams we have to watch and will be competing for those spots are Huddersfield, Forest, 'Boro, West Brom, QPR, Burnley, Sheffield United and there's bound to be a surprise package or two.
> 
> ...



Didn’t Forest get promoted to the Prem in May?
Enjoy the season. 
The mighty Sutton play Newport today, probably be the usual chaos parking here, I’m about a 3 minute walk from the ground!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)

vickster said:


> Didn’t Forest get promoted to the Prem in May?
> Enjoy the season.
> The mighty Sutton play Newport today, probably be the usual chaos parking here, I’m about a 3 minute walk from the ground!



Whoops! 😳 I skimmed through last season's table to remind me of where clubs finished!


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2022)

Yo-yo Norwich will probably in the mix again


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jul 2022)

Worth a punt of Norwich up Forest down. The latters largely second 11 managed to hold on for a 2-2 draw this week against neighbours, and National League sadly, Notts County showing they do not have much strength in depth once injuries and suspensions stack up.


----------



## Spartak (30 Jul 2022)

COYY... 🔰


----------



## jowwy (30 Jul 2022)

Nice to see the 400k a week striker miss a sitter from 4yds…….and mo get another goal and another trophy in his ever expanding cabinet


----------



## Spartak (30 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> COYY... 🔰



FFS... 🙄 😂


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> FFS... 🙄 😂



My sympathies. I have a soft spot for Norwich, since Killie legend Gary "Three Lungs" Holt left us for them.


----------



## Spartak (31 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> My sympathies. I have a soft spot for Norwich, since Killie legend Gary "Three Lungs" Holt left us for them.



Legend... 👍


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 Jul 2022)

Gary Holt 

Did a LOT of damage to my club. Handing out long contracts to absolute duds, including giving a two year contract to his son who never played. Sent out on a 6 month loan to Gretna and they sent him back after 2 weeks. 

One of the most arrogant clueless tossers in football. Part of this debacle (that went viral, even getting mentioned by German teams) - 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb093q9U4L0&t=2611s&ab_channel=FalkirkTV


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2022)

*Yay! A great win for England!!!!*


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jul 2022)

Woo! Well done!


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2022)

Woohoo..well done the Lionesses. Beaten the best womens team in the world.


----------



## Chislenko (31 Jul 2022)

I suppose we will get it rammed down our collective throats for the next 60 years!


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I suppose we will get it rammed down our collective throats for the next 60 years!



Which part of Scotland are you from?


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2022)

*"Feck! They've only gone and won it"!!!!*


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jul 2022)

A great game to watch. After the second goal I had to keep turning over to the GP, I just found the tension too much.


----------



## gavroche (31 Jul 2022)

Congratulations to the girls and let that be a lesson to the overpaid, egoistic men national team. 🍾🍾


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> A great game to watch. After the second goal I had to keep turning over to the GP, I just found the tension too much.



I watched most of it on my phone while walking round the cemetery. I got home then put my laptop on to watch the closing minutes. I thought Germany would snatch a last seconds equaliser, then we'd lose on a dreaded penalty shoot-out. Thankfully that didn't happen!


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2022)

Where's @Brandane I wonder?!! 

Not only this, but it has to pee it down in Scotchland tomorrow!!


----------



## Electric_Andy (31 Jul 2022)

Brilliant match. The skill, movement, power, has come on 200% in the last few years. Hopefully this has launched the women's game to the same level as the men's. Well done England


----------



## Slick (31 Jul 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Where's @Brandane I wonder?!!
> 
> Not only this, but it has to pee it down in Scotchland tomorrow!!



Sun always shines on the righteous.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jul 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> Brilliant match. The skill, movement, power, has come on 200% in the last few years. Hopefully this has launched the women's game to the same level as the men's. Well done England



The quarter final win against Spain was the watershed moment for Women's football in this country. Public interest was really starting to gather momentum by then, but had England gone out at that stage the whole thing would have gone flat and lifeless.

The club game will benefit hugely from this, and rightly so as it is just as entertaining as the men's game playing wise, but better in another way because of fewer stoppages.


----------



## Chislenko (31 Jul 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Which part of Scotland are you from?



The Welsh part!


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2022)

Slick said:


> Sun always shines on the righteous.



...and the unrighteous "


----------



## craigwend (31 Jul 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/62372849

Euro 2022: 
England's players gatecrash coach Sarina Wiegman's post-match news conference with a rendition of 'Football's Coming Home'.


----------



## Brandane (1 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Where's @Brandane I wonder?!!
> 
> Not only this, but it has to pee it down in Scotchland tomorrow!!



What? Have England won something at the Commonwealth games? Throwing a spear or whatever?? 

PS... It pees down most days in Scotland; this is not news. It gives us water in which to wash. I hear it's been dry in England for a while. Someone who listens to the BBC told me that. Did you not have a warm day recently which was of armageddon proportions? Or was that just London? 

*Brandane now switches off all English based media sources until the hysteria passes over. 56 years (and still counting) that will be, going on one previous experience!


----------



## Stephenite (1 Aug 2022)

craigwend said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/62372849
> 
> Euro 2022:
> England's players gatecrash coach Sarina Wiegman's post-match news conference with a rendition of 'Football's Coming Home'.



Love it


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Aug 2022)

Brandane said:


> I hear it's been dry in England for a while.





Brandane said:


> Or was that just London?


The south east according to reports. Up here it's been on and off all summer. I said to somebody on Saturday when it was bad, that if it didn't go dark until 9 o clock you could be excused for thinking it was November.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

The memes have started - 400k a week


----------



## Mike_P (1 Aug 2022)

I was wondering how my many of the stupidly overpaid Premiership strikers would have successfully done that lob Ella Toone did; odds on a fair number just blasting the ball straight at the goalie or to the side/above the goalie such that it missed the goal by a country mile.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> I was wondering how my many of the stupidly overpaid Premiership strikers would have successfully done that lob Ella Toone did; odds on a fair number just blasting the ball straight at the goalie or to the side/above the goalie such that it missed the goal by a country mile.



its easier when the goalkeeper is only 5ft 9......i wonder how many times she would have scored that goal against a stupidly overpaid premiership goal keeper standing at 6ft2 to 6ft 7......

terrible position from the goal keeper, should have stood up, made herself big......but instead dropped to one knee and made herself look even smaller....

But was a top finish from a top footballer, i just dont see the point in comparing the man and womens game


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> The memes have started - 400k a week
> 
> View attachment 655216



The Mr. Sitter bit is funny. The rest? Not so much. 

Does anyone actually give a f*ck about the Charity Shield? It's a glorified pre season friendly.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> The Mr. Sitter bit is funny. The rest? Not so much.
> 
> Does anyone actually give a f*ck about the Charity Shield? It's a glorified pre season friendly.



UNITED fans have been using the charity shield as a way of pointing out they have won more trophies than liverpool in english football...so yeh they obviously do and PEP always says when they win it, its the 1st trophy in the cabinet for the season

so whats good for the goose


----------



## T4tomo (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> its easier when the goalkeeper is only 5ft 9......i wonder how many times she would have scored that goal against a stupidly overpaid premiership goal keeper standing at 6ft2 to 6ft 7......



well it was about 12-15ft high when it went over the goalkeeper.....


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> well it was about 12-15ft high when it went over the goalkeeper.....



but the keeper rushed out too early and didnt make herself big......made toones mind up for her, if she stayed back and let toone take another touch, then come out, its then harder to get that lob over the keeper.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> but the keeper rushed out too early and didnt make herself big


she would never have made herself 15ft tall though...and Toone is looking a the ball at that point anyway, having seen the keeper come out.



jowwy said:


> if she stayed back and let toone take another touch,


...Toone would have been able to slot it in the corner  

She was thru and one one one, didn't you claim to have been a decent keeper? Very little the keeper can do about it, if you stay back you're beaten, if you come out you get lobbed. Given executing the lob is probably a harder skill than slotting it in the corner, the keeper probably did all she could.

Anyway the original point was that it was a beautifully executed lob, which indeed it was.

I've really enjoyed watching the tournament, a most refreshing change from Men's footy.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> she would never have made herself 15ft tall though...and Toone is looking a the ball at that point anyway, having seen the keeper come out.
> 
> 
> ...Toone would have been able to slot it in the corner
> ...



as a keeper, i was better at one to ones and shot stopping, than i was flapping at corners......i believe, by staying back, you can then come out and close the angles down better, knowing you can get lobbed, which was always one of my fears ( the lob)

no taking away from the fact it was a good goal, as i stated in my post. i just think the keeper will look at that, along with the coach and see what she could have done differently. 

but comparing them against the men...its ridiculous


----------



## Brandane (1 Aug 2022)

One question.... 
Why is it that the England player who celebrated her goal by pulling her shirt off and running all over the pitch has been hailed as liberating for women, caught up in the moment, heroic etc etc... BUT.... if that had been a male, he would have been booked. Double standards?


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

Brandane said:


> One question....
> Why is it that the England player who celebrated her goal by pulling her shirt off and running all over the pitch has been hailed as liberating for women, caught up in the moment, heroic etc etc... BUT.... if that had been a male, he would have been booked. Double standards?



she did get booked......


----------



## Brandane (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> she did get booked......



OK, thanks, didn't realise that.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

Brandane said:


> OK, thanks, didn't realise that.



the same as nunez in the community shield game for liverpool v city.........remove shirt, instant booking


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I suppose we will get it rammed down our collective throats for the next 60 years





jowwy said:


> the same as nunez in the community shield game for liverpool v city.........remove shirt, instant booking



That always seems a silly rule, I can't see any good reason for it.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> That always seems a silly rule, I can't see any good reason for it.



its classed as excessive celebration within the laws of scoring a goal


----------



## T4tomo (1 Aug 2022)

Can you still pull it over your head Ravanelli style and not get booked?


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> the same as nunez in the community shield game for liverpool v city.........remove shirt,* instant booking*



Seems harsh in a friendly 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> its classed as excessive celebration within the laws of scoring a goal



If you dropped your shorts and mooned at the opposition fans I could see it, but whipping your shirt off? 

Now grabbing an opponents shirt, that should be at least a booking and preferably a red but it often goes unpunished at all.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2022)

Thems the roolz in pro association footie


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Seems harsh in a friendly 🤷‍♀️



Still over excessive celebration, no what the game is. And lets be fair pep has been classing the community shield as a major trophy since he arrived in england. So why shouldnt the rest of us

i mean, he is the god of football.


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2022)

So good to see the women bring it home, something them over paid moron men could not do. well done all the women involved.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

Must admit can't find it in me to watch women's footie.

However I do find all this "The women can do what the men can't" quite a lot of nonsense.

Men's football is full of top sides, women's football currently to me is like Rugby Union, where there are only a handful of competitive teams.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Must admit can't find it in me to watch women's footie.
> 
> However I do find all this "The women can do what the men can't" quite a lot of nonsense.
> 
> Men's football is full of top sides, women's football currently to me is like Rugby Union, where there are only a handful of competitive teams.



Careful you’ll get cancelled…..


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Must admit can't find it in me to watch women's footie.
> 
> However I do find all this "The women can do what the men can't" quite a lot of nonsense.
> 
> Men's football is full of top sides, women's football currently to me is like Rugby Union, where there are only a handful of competitive teams.



if you enjoy watching 20 odd men running around in shorts, that's fine , i would not judge you.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> if you enjoy watching 20 odd men running around in shorts, that's fine , i would not judge you.



Its 22….plus 10 subs, so thats 32.

and as for saying the women did, what the men cant do……stop comparing the men and womens games, they are on totally different levels.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Aug 2022)

What's with this "bringing it home" nonsense? China's done far more for women's football. The English FA blocked women for 50 years - not just ignored, belittled or hindered but actively banned them, despite women playing in front of 50,000 crowds in the 1920s. This was a great victory for the English girls but the English FA should be deeply ashamed of how much they've opposed the women's game.

ETA - but for the English FA, the women's game might be on the same level now as the men's.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (1 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> So good to see the women bring it home, something them over paid moron men could not do. well done all the women involved.



The men won the Euros in 82, 84, 2010 and 2014 as well as the World Cup twice in 2017.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> UNITED fans have been using the charity shield as a way of pointing out they have won more trophies than liverpool in english football...so yeh they obviously do and PEP always says when they win it, its the 1st trophy in the cabinet for the season
> 
> so whats good for the goose



The charity shield is a friendly. 

Nobody cares about it.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> The charity shield is a friendly.
> 
> Nobody cares about it.



So just out of interest, which charity gets the money? I have honestly never thought about it until today!


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> So just out of interest, which charity gets the money? I have honestly never thought about it until today!



I'm not sure it goes anywhere specifically. I think the money just gets shared around.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> The charity shield is a friendly.
> 
> Nobody cares about it.



Nobody cares if they are not in it……..


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not sure it goes anywhere specifically. I think the money just gets shared around.



Just found this on the Daily Metro.

*"Winning the match doesn’t include any progression to other tournaments and the prize money for the two clubs isn’t as higher as other tournaments, with the main focus being on raising money for charities and other football teams.

The funds are raised mostly through ticket and match programme sales, as well as through sponsorship’s and TV deals.

The money is then given to teams in the lower leagues of British football, as well as to various charities, with each team competing in the first round of the FA Cup receiving £5,000 to go towards projects in their communities."*


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Nobody cares if they are not in it……..



You're right. I don't care about it. 

Nobody does.

It's a pre-season friendly for England.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> You're right. I don't care about it.
> 
> Nobody does.
> 
> It's a pre-season friendly for England.



No its not for england….its for the FA and 40,000 fans at the king power did care and all the charities up and down the country that gain from it.

Pep cared about it too and stated many times, he likes winning the first trophy of the season, but now liverpool have won it, its back to a pre-season friendly again.

you have no skin in the english game, so if you want to argue, go somewhere else and do it….maybe kilmarnock.


----------



## Slick (1 Aug 2022)

Yeah Andy, away and play at your own bit.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

Meanwhile in more important football news CPD Y Rhyl 1879 progressed to the next round of the Welsh Cup with a last minute winner against Abergele.

A far cry from our heady days in European Competitions but as in any football club nowadays without a rich backer you are knackered!!


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> No its not for england….its for the FA and 40,000 fans at the king power did care and all the charities up and down the country that gain from it.
> 
> Pep cared about it too and stated many times, he likes winning the first trophy of the season, but now liverpool have won it, its back to a pre-season friendly again.
> 
> you have no skin in the english game, so if you want to argue, go somewhere else and do it….maybe kilmarnock.



I have no qualms about charities gaining from the match. 

But it's a friendly. Nobody actually gives a f*ck about winning it.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I have no qualms about charities gaining from the match.
> 
> But it's a friendly. Nobody actually gives a f*ck about winning it.



Says you…….typical. He cared


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Against much stronger counterparts………just stop, its pointless



Not often jowwy and I agree but on this one I am with him.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Says you…….typical. He cared
> 
> View attachment 655326



I doubt it. 

It's meaningless.


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Against much stronger counterparts………just stop, its pointless



Your obviously hurting.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> Your obviously hurting.



Hurting over what??? Why would welshman be hurting over englands women winning the euros and the someone who hasnt a clue about football, trying to compare it to the mens game……its pointless


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Hurting over what??? Why would welshman be hurting over englands women winning the euros and the someone who hasnt a clue about football, trying to compare it to the mens game……its pointless



Why keep replying then?


----------



## Chislenko (1 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> Why keep replying then?



Your becoming irritating Derrick.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2022)

You can tell the football season has started.........................


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2022)

Thinking about this Community Shield thing. Is it important? Definitely not in the longterm but yes in the few weeks surrounding it.

My club, Rovers, played Everton in the 1995 match. I had forgotten this and thought we had played United and lost 2-0. A quick Google told me we played United in 1994 and lost 2-0 and we lost 1-0 to Everton in '95.

As a Rover trips to Wembley are few and far between, I was at both games yet had them confused and had forgotten the '94 match. Contrast that with my vivid memories of our Full Members Cup win in '87 and play off victory in '92. It's like yesterday.

Important matches live long in the memory. Friendlies soon get forgotten.


----------



## jowwy (2 Aug 2022)

Come on now guys, lets not discuss football in the football thread….people will get upset.

i mean the season never stopped really.


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Your becoming irritating Derrick.



Strange some guys get irritable when women do well.


----------



## jowwy (2 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> Strange some guys get irritable when women do well.



its great the women are doing well and long may it last.....its the comparing to men thats pathetic and pointless.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2022)

The ladies did well so good on them. 

The men vs ladies argument is a non-starter for me. 

A very different game to watch imo with the ladies lacking in physicality and speed. 

Nonetheless, all the English lasses are far fitter than me and can play football far better than I ever could. 😊


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> Strange some guys get irritable when women do well.



Come on derrick; that comes across as a silly reply - how you extrapolate that from the dialogue in this thread is a mystery.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> Why keep replying then?



What on earth are you doing even posting in this thread, since you have already said you have no interest in the game.

The only reason I can see for you doing so is to wind others up.

Not cool.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> Strange some guys get irritable when women do well.



I have seen no sign whatsoever of that.

People are getting irritated at *you* for your pointless comparison with the men.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

Comparing mens vs womens in terms of experience of watching as a fan is very valid. I found the women's games more entertaining to watch than the such as the premier league, whilst accepting that the skill levels in some area's aren't yet as developed as the mens game, although the standards have improved vastly over the past few years now there are pro leagues in some countries.

to say the women team is better than the mens because they won the Euro's isnt a great argument.

As well document men posses an inherent advantage in strength / athletic ability etc over women which is why we have mens and women sports and very rarely do they compete on equal terms, except where riding horses....


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I have seen no sign whatsoever of that.
> 
> People are getting irritated at *you* for your pointless comparison with the men.



🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Comparing mens vs womens in terms of experience of watching as a fan is very valid. I found the women's games more entertaining to watch than the such as the premier league, whilst accepting that the skill levels in some area's aren't yet as developed as the mens game, although the standards have improved vastly over the past few years now there are pro leagues in some countries.
> 
> to say the women team is better than the mens because they won the Euro's isnt a great argument.
> 
> As well document men posses an inherent advantage in strength / athletic ability etc over women which is why we have mens and women sports and very rarely do they compete on equal terms, except where riding horses....



My old Sunday League team regularly played the ladies equivalent. Generally, it was a pretty even contest, until our idiot left back, Steve, lost the plot, halved one of them and got sent off. You cold tell he was building up to it too, and there was no calming him down or stopping it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2022)

A bit of balance for those (across a number of forums) who say that women's football is better behaved than mens - generally by people who know naff all about football but have been caught up in the moment:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJZJNdsR4VY


----------



## The Crofted Crest (3 Aug 2022)

Season ticket prices in Holland, 17 league games and usually the first couple of cup rounds (cheapest seats):


PSV: €290
Feyenoord: €272
AZ: €270
FC Twente: €265
Go Ahead Eagles: €255
Ajax: €254
FC Utrecht: €220
Sparta Rotterdam: €205
N.E.C.: €200
RKC Waalwijk: €200
FC Groningen: €199
SC Heerenveen: €196
Excelsior Rotterdam: €190
Volendam: €185
FC Emmen: €180
Vitesse: €175
Fortuna Sittard: €150
SC Cambuur: €100


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Season ticket prices in Holland, 17 league games and usually the first couple of cup rounds (cheapest seats):
> 
> 
> PSV: €290
> ...



That's seriously cheap. Fair play.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Aug 2022)

Fantasy Premier League

@The Central Scrutinizer - are you the admin for the CC league?


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Fantasy Premier League
> 
> @The Central Scrutinizer - are you the admin for the CC league?



What's the code...???


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Fantasy Premier League
> 
> @The Central Scrutinizer - are you the admin for the CC league?



9 hours til deadline... 😉 

75 % of entrants have picked Gabriel Jesus.... Bargain at £8 million ???


----------



## jowwy (5 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> 9 hours til deadline... 😉
> 
> 75 % of entrants have picked Gabriel Jesus.... Bargain at £8 million ???



hes 6.1m in the telegraph fantasy league, which we do at work......top player being salah at 7m


----------



## Stephenite (5 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> 9 hours til deadline... 😉
> 
> 75 % of entrants have picked Gabriel Jesus.... Bargain at £8 million ???



I forget who the admin was last season.

Less than half an hour to go. Do you want to set up a CC league or shall I?

EDIT: Created a league just now.

Cyclechat 22/23
code - f04oeb


----------



## Stephenite (5 Aug 2022)

... and true to form I rip up the teamsheet I spent a week perfecting 20 min before deadline  and make 5! changes 👅


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2022)

Enjoy it while you can Paul.......while you can. 😉


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Aug 2022)

It's too bloody early for the league season, I just can't get into it yet.

Damn that blasted Word Cup, and may Blatter rot in Hell.


----------



## gavgav (6 Aug 2022)

Well @Accy cyclist we handed you 3 points on a plate today, with another stupid red card. Poor game before that, neither team created much.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2022)

Quite pleased to see Newcastle's positive start to the season. Although Forest looked poor.

What wasn't surprising was seeing Fulham's Mitrovic do well. I'm still surprised that Newcastle got rid of him. Big, strong, eye for goal. Part of the stupid transfer policy back then at the club I suppose.

Less pleased about Killie's poor show at Ibrox. We gifted Rangers that win, who I didn't think looked particularly impressive despite the bajillions invested in the side compared to us.


----------



## Slick (7 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Quite pleased to see Newcastle's positive start to the season. Although Forest looked poor.
> 
> What wasn't surprising was seeing Fulham's Mitrovic do well. I'm still surprised that Newcastle got rid of him. Big, strong, eye for goal. Part of the stupid transfer policy back then at the club I suppose.
> 
> Less pleased about Killie's poor show at Ibrox. We gifted Rangers that win, who I didn't think looked particularly impressive despite the bajillions invested in the side compared to us.



Hardly bajillions, merely a few spondooleys compared to others but we will take the 3 points thank you and move on.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Aug 2022)

A serious sense of deja vu v Brighton today. Signs of the old Man U for moments of the 2nd half, but generally Roy Keane's beard is more organised. Bobbins.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Hardly bajillions, merely a few spondooleys compared to others but we will take the 3 points thank you and move on.



I'll be putting you on Tom Lawrence watch Slick.

For reasons which are not being explained Wales manager Robert Page keeps ignoring him but will give a spot to someone playing for Swindon Town!!

The other Wales player you have, Rabbi Matondo, I personally don't see a lot in him.


----------



## Slick (7 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I'll be putting you on Tom Lawrence watch Slick.
> 
> For reasons which are not being explained Wales manager Robert Page keeps ignoring him but will give a spot to someone playing for Swindon Town!!
> 
> The other Wales player you have, Rabbi Matondo, I personally don't see a lot in him.



Happy keep you posted and whilst a number up here already agree with you on Matondo, I reckon he will cause a bit of damage with his speed alone. The acid test for any new signing is, can you do it on a wet Wednesday night in Dingwall and it would surprise you the number of so called superstars who can't. 

Should make for some interesting times though.


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2022)

Just a question the media are whipping up stories about hosepipe bans.Does this also apply to football clubs soaking their pitches.Its only a large lawn after all


----------



## Chromatic (8 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Just a question the media are whipping up stories about hosepipe bans.Does this also apply to football clubs soaking their pitches.Its only a large lawn after all



It should do.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Just a question the media are whipping up stories about hosepipe bans.Does this also apply to football clubs soaking their pitches.Its only a large lawn after all



Footballers carried on kissing each other during COVID when normal people couldn't see their grandchildren so I think they will probably be exempt.


----------



## jowwy (8 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Just a question the media are whipping up stories about hosepipe bans.Does this also apply to football clubs soaking their pitches.Its only a large lawn after all



I beleive business‘s are exempt…………so that would mean football would be exempt too.

but there would only be a ban if their water for pitches was connected to drinking water supply


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Aug 2022)

Stephenite said:


> I forget who the admin was last season.
> 
> Less than half an hour to go. Do you want to set up a CC league or shall I?
> 
> ...


Sorry about that i've been busy and i just thought that the league would automatically renew.
I have now joined your league.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2022)

Could this be a new football commentary phrase - “Where the spiders live, and the owls sleep…” = close to the end of this

View: https://twitter.com/Official_NCFC/status/1556520582371454977


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I'll be putting you on Tom Lawrence watch Slick.
> 
> For reasons which are not being explained Wales manager Robert Page keeps ignoring him but will give a spot to someone playing for Swindon Town!!
> 
> The other Wales player you have, Rabbi Matondo, I personally don't see a lot in him.



Wow, what a difference a challenge makes. Lawrence was by far my man of the match in what should have been a much simpler task. PSV next, so looking for continuous improvement between now and then.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Hardly bajillions, merely a few spondooleys compared to others but we will take the 3 points thank you and move on.



Oh come on. I have no problem with your club, or Celtic spending all their millions, but it's not a secret that it totally warps the game in Scotland.


----------



## Slick (10 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Oh come on. I have no problem with your club, or Celtic spending all their millions, but it's not a secret that it totally warps the game in Scotland.



Small potatoes in the grand scheme of things though and the same thing could be said for almost any country in the world.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Small potatoes in the grand scheme of things though and the same thing could be said for almost any country in the world.



I don't disagree. It's just frustrating when you support one of the "little" teams. Ironically enough my continental team are Juve.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Aug 2022)

Benjamin Mendy has now gone 10-0 up in the Charges denied vs Charges admitted count.


----------



## Slick (10 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I don't disagree. It's just frustrating when you support one of the "little" teams. Ironically enough my continental team are Juve.



Yeah, I get it. 👍


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

What’s the shortest ever tenure for a manager in the Premier League?


----------



## PaulB (13 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> What’s the shortest ever tenure for a manager in the Premier League?



Are you thinking the same as me? If he survives until full time, he'll have achieved something.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2022)

If I were him my number 1 priority would be to get myself sacked and bugger off with the compensation. He must be wondering what the hell he let himself in for.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> If I were him my number 1 priority would be to get myself sacked and bugger off with the compensation. He must be wondering what the hell he let himself in for.



Ronaldo will be next out (he’ll be hoping)


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2022)

There's something seriously wrong at Man Utd and nobody seems capable of solving what the issue is.

They have good players, but they're just not doing it. It's weird. They seem to have been a slow moving disaster film since Ferguson left.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2022)

Man united have applied to join the SPL. They've offered a swop with either Celtic or Rangers.

The Scots have turned it down and instead offered a swop with Bonnyrigg Rose from League two.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Aug 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Man united have applied to join the SPL. They've offered a swop with either Celtic or Rangers.
> 
> The Scots have turned it down and instead offered a swop with Bonnyrigg Rose from League two.



Ah, to dream.


----------



## PaulB (13 Aug 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Man united have applied to join the SPL. They've offered a swop with either Celtic or Rangers.
> 
> The Scots have turned it down and instead offered a swop with Bonnyrigg Rose from League two.



They'll be looking at Scottish fitbae and going, "look, there IS a team worse than us. Fort William!"


----------



## Slick (13 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I'll be putting you on Tom Lawrence watch Slick.
> 
> For reasons which are not being explained Wales manager Robert Page keeps ignoring him but will give a spot to someone playing for Swindon Town!!
> 
> The other Wales player you have, Rabbi Matondo, I personally don't see a lot in him.



Seems there are some stories circulating about a drink driving scenario.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Seems there are some stories circulating about a drink driving scenario.



That's old news Slick, from memory didn't Troy Deeney go to jail for something but still makes a living in football?


----------



## Chislenko (14 Aug 2022)

In more important football news I notice that Quest and the brilliant Colin Murray have lost the rights to the EFL to a very poor ITV production hosted by some non discript bloke who ticks a "colour box".

Nothing against the bloke, no idea who he is but sidelining real talent for box ticking, be it colour, gender, disability etc needs to be looked at.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Aug 2022)

Unlike you, having looked at Mr W's CV it suggests he's a very experienced sports journalist and presenter.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Aug 2022)




----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2022)

If the team formerly known as Newton Heath end up in the same position at the end of the season it will not be the first time they have ended up at the foot of the top division.

The very first season of the old Division One, 1892/3, Newton Heath finished there five points behind Accrington but survived because automatic relegation did not exist.

"Test matches' were played instead between the bottom 3 Division One teams and the top 3 Division Two and if a Division Two team won they would be considered for promotion via an election.

Newton Heath after a replay beat Small Heath (Birmingham City) while Accrington resigned from the league altogether after losing to Sheffield United who were promoted along with Darwen. 

Relegated as a consequence were Notts County who had finished one point above Accrington; the first of what became a habit for the worlds oldest _professional _football league club.


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2022)

Its like men against schoolboys in the scottish prem game on skysports………embarrassing really


----------



## Slick (14 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Its like men against schoolboys in the scottish prem game on skysports………embarrassing really



I thought that watching Brentford yesterday.


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> I thought that watching Brentford yesterday.



Me too…….united were absolutely shocking. How anyone could support that shower is beyond me


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Aug 2022)

Disgusting refereeing. 

Havertz blatently pulled down, possession to Spurs and goal. No foul given. 

Corner from Spurs and Cuccerea pulled to floor by Romeo by his hair. VAR checked - nothing given Spurs then score from retake. 

Rarely do I get worked up by referee decisions but I am fuming.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Aug 2022)




----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2022)

I've just about recovered from our absolute hounding yesterday. Our 'keeper had a a bit of a shocker, which didn't help. But we're not really competing with Celtic, or Rangers, so in the scheme of things it doesn't particularly matter.

My only real concern is that McInnes seems to have tried to build a big, physical side, which is his style and has worked well in the past, but for some reason it's just not clicking with our lads yet.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

@Dave7 this is the beautifully weighted little pass from Tyler Morton which sent Diaz down the left wing for Gallagher to score. An excellent goal started by your guy about two yards over the halfway line, far side of the pitch in this view. At about 1:05


View: https://youtu.be/bxdgRP1S87c


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 this is the beautifully weighted little pass from Tyler Morton which sent Diaz down the left wing for Gallagher to score. An excellent goal started by your guy about two yards over the halfway line, far side of the pitch in this view. At about 1:05
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/bxdgRP1S87c



Glad to be of assistance


----------



## Slick (15 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I've just about recovered from our absolute hounding yesterday. Our 'keeper had a a bit of a shocker, which didn't help. But we're not really competing with Celtic, or Rangers, so in the scheme of things it doesn't particularly matter.
> 
> My only real concern is that McInnes seems to have tried to build a big, physical side, which is his style and has worked well in the past, but for some reason it's just not clicking with our lads yet.



Early days and without looking to be condescending, competing with them shouldn't really be who you need to be competing with this season despite fairly recent successes before going down. That's not to say you won't compete with them this season, but I would imagine anything you do get will be a bonus. That said, there's a long season ahead of us which is why we love it, despite the detractors.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> What’s the shortest ever tenure for a manager in the Premier League?



Clough at Leeds in the top flight. 

Football history does not start with "Premier" branding


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Clough at Leeds in the top flight.
> 
> Football history does not start with "Premier" branding



Except my question which you quoted was related specifically to the PL?


----------



## Chislenko (15 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> Except my question which you quoted was related specifically to the PL?



Apparently it is someone called Les Reed of Charlton Athletic.


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Apparently it is someone called Les Reed of Charlton Athletic.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Early days and without looking to be condescending, competing with them shouldn't really be who you need to be competing with this season despite fairly recent successes before going down. That's not to say you won't compete with them this season, but I would imagine anything you do get will be a bonus. That said, there's a long season ahead of us which is why we love it, despite the detractors.



I don't think that's condescending at all, so no worries. Anything we get off Celtic or Rangers is a bonus. I'd be happy if we finished 7th in the league. A cup run would be nice. We'll see.


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Aug 2022)

Looking at the posts here I wonder how people chose the teams they support, other than the obvious, their home teams.

I first started liking Spurs when I was a kid and they had the double winning team. I used to go to watch my local Southern League team, Merthyr, and sometimes my father took me to see Cardiff, but I lived nowhere near a first division team. Of the Premiership teams I cannot call myself a supporter of any team but I always look for the Spurs result, plus my old home town and current home town Cardiff.


----------



## shep (15 Aug 2022)

Where you were born and brought up in the first instance, if you then settle elsewhere and actively support that club then I respect that. 

I have a pal who's father supported Man U and he continues to support them by having season tickets for himself, his son and his Dad.

Everything else is just plastic in my opinion.


----------



## shep (15 Aug 2022)

Not exactly the dream start to the season for Liverpool @PaulB


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Looking at the posts here I wonder how people chose the teams they support, other than the obvious, their home teams.
> 
> I first started liking Spurs when I was a kid and they had the double winning team. I used to go to watch my local Southern League team, Merthyr, and sometimes my father took me to see Cardiff, but I lived nowhere near a first division team. Of the Premiership teams I cannot call myself a supporter of any team but I always look for the Spurs result, plus my old home town and current home town Cardiff.



I'm a Rover and have been a season ticket holder at Ewood for 39 years. It's a long story which I will keep short unless people are very interested!

No one in my immediate family liked football, the nearest league ground was Aldershot about 90 minutes by bus. I spent my Saturdays playing for the school and watching Guildford City in the Southern League. I used to get the train to London to watch the 1st Division clubs, often when Liverpool were visitors. I didn't though have a team. As I moved around the country I'd just go and watch football with no particular allegiance. York City 76-80. Aston Villa 80-82 - what a time to be at Villa Park.

So to cut it short. We moved to Lancashire and one Saturday I decided to go to Ewood Park. Rovers were playing Portsmouth and with my accent everyone must have thought I was a Pompey fan. I stood on the paddock and people talked to me. This was a novel experience for a Southern boy.

I felt like I had come home. I fell in love with Rovers that day and have hardly missed a home match since. So I may not be a Lancashire born man but I'm a Rover through and through.........as are my Lancashire born sons.

COYB.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> Not exactly the dream start to the season for Liverpool @PaulB



Nope, not great and in the PL making up any gap is tough.


----------



## shep (15 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, not great and in the PL making up any gap is tough.



Humble and pie springs to mind here.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm a Rover and have been a season ticket holder at Ewood for 39 years. It's a long story which I will keep short unless people are very interested!
> 
> No one in my immediate family liked football, the nearest league ground was Aldershot about 90 minutes by bus. I spent my Saturdays playing for the school and watching Guildford City in the Southern League. I used to get the train to London to watch the 1st Division clubs, often when Liverpool were visitors. I didn't though have a team. As I moved around the country I'd just go and watch football with no particular allegiance. York City 76-80. Aston Villa 80-82 - what a time to be at Villa Park.
> 
> ...



I love stories like this. They are what football is all about for me.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2022)

I probably should mention my earliest Rovers connection. As a kid, 68 now, I was deeply interested in football and followed the exploits of many clubs for a wide range of reasons. My granddad supported Exeter and Newcastle, so I followed them. The story goes he supported those teams because he worked for LNER and GWR, both were the final stop and both teams played at St James's Park. Celtic for the Lisbon Lions, Hibs for very cool shirts, Wolves for European nights and that old gold shirt. Aberdeen, what was that about? Yeovil, sloping pitch and FA Cup, etc. You get the picture.

Keith Newton was in the England squad. He played for Rovers. So I'm a kid in deepest Hampshire. 12/13 years old. Where's Blackburn? Why is a 2nd Division player playing for England?

So I found out north of Watford existed.  I think it was destiny, written in the stars.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2022)

I cannot recall a reason but when I was perhaps 9 years old I shouted for Chelsea.....weird as I was 200 miles away.
Then, when I was 15 (1962) an older friend took me to Anfield.....and that was it......thank gawd he didn't take me to Goodison


----------



## Slick (16 Aug 2022)

My story is simple enough, I was hardly born under the shadow of Ibrox but can't be accused of being a glory hunting plastic fan either as my earliest memories are of that other mob whose name I can't mention, dominate Scottish football, although I'll always have the memories of meeting the moody blue. My dad's early years was all about hard graft and providing for those in the wider family that needed it, with his only escape (like our song says) every other Saturday was his half day off and its off to the match he went. We had family pretty much scattered all over Scotland and it must have just been one huge weird coincidence how all our trips to see them, coincided with a Rangers away game. After all that, and I started coming back to earth after my teenage years, football was one of the few topics me and the old man could sit and discuss for hours as when he stopped going, I got a season ticket. I never renewed that ticket and after he passed I stopped going and still find it difficult to go now. I took my wee nephew a few times the last couple of years to try and give him what my old man gave me, and I think I've managed it but I can still see my old man sitting beside me. 

Ffs, that went deeper than it was supposed to.


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

My story is pretty simple….grew up in the 70s in rural south wales, with no father until i was 5yrs old. Not one of my family was interested in sport, so going to any local football of sorts was a no no. The only football i knew was that on the TV and back then unless you lived in swansea, cardiff or newport, they were virtually unknown teams to me.

First live game on tv was liverpool and norwich i think it was and fell in love with the reds from there on in….then in the late 80s a welsh legend became a liverpool legend, justice for this little welsh lad in the valleys of wales for supporting the reds.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, not great and in the PL making up any gap is tough.



Good start for Blackburn however, despite a summer of relative turmoil.... and Diaz keeps on scoring.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Aug 2022)

My brother decided to support Spurs as a young kid so I decided to support Chelsea to be different. 

It stuck. 

My wife supports Chelsea as a teenage boyfriend was a supporter and took her to a game (vs West Brom). 

Chelsea stuck, the boyfriend didn't.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2022)

I was born in South East London and my mum was a Palace supporter, my dad wasn't interested in football. We moved to South West London at a very early age. Local club was Wimbledon, I went to Plough Lane along with a few other kids from school. Then I made friends with another kid from school who was a Chelsea supporter. I went with him and his dad to Stamford Bridge. Still remember it to this day, 1974 Aston Villa, it was a 0-0. Going from Plough Lane with a few hundred supporters to Stamford Bridge with many thousands was a game changer as they say. I was a Blue from then on. Following them over land and sea. Pickings were slim for many years, in fact I remember them being relegated in 1974. Come the Abramovic revolution, I saw the Blues win everything. I started taking my oldest son at the same age as when I first went. He's remained a Blue ever since, having moved to Torquay 16 years ago.
I gave up my season ticket 4 years ago. Expense and not really enjoying the atmosphere at the games forced my hand.
I still go to the odd game now and again, but find greater pleasure in going to a pub with mates to watch the big games.
I have also started going to a few Bromley FC games in the National League. Classic old style football experience of which I was missing at the Bridge.
On another note, I am one of three siblings. Older brother is a Wimbledon fan. Younger brother is a Fulham fan.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> I was born in South East London and my mum was a Palace supporter, my dad wasn't interested in football. We moved to South West London at a very early age. Local club was Wimbledon, I went to Plough Lane along with a few other kids from school. Then I made friends with another kid from school who was a Chelsea supporter. I went with him and his dad to Stamford Bridge. Still remember it to this day, 1974 Aston Villa, it was a 0-0. Going from Plough Lane with a few hundred supporters to Stamford Bridge with many thousands was a game changer as they say. I was a Blue from then on. Following them over land and sea. Pickings were slim for many years, in fact I remember them being relegated in 1974. Come the Abramovic revolution, I saw the Blues win everything. I started taking my oldest son at the same age as when I first went. He's remained a Blue ever since, having moved to Torquay at 16 years ago.
> I gave up my season ticket 4 years ago. Expense and not really enjoying the atmosphere at the games forced my hand.
> I still go to the odd game now and again, but find greater pleasure in going to a pub with mates to watch the big games.
> I have also started going to a few Bromley FC games in the National League. Classic old style football experience of which I was missing at the Bridge.
> On another note, I am one of three siblings. Older brother is a Wimbledon fan. Younger brother is a Fulham fan.



Have you seen Bromley Boys on Netflix or Prime? - can't remember which. 

A good watch.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have you seen Bromley Boys on Netflix or Prime? - can't remember which.
> 
> A good watch.



Not yet, do know about it and keep meaning to watch it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> then in the late 80s a welsh legend became a liverpool legend, justice for this little welsh lad in the valleys of wales for supporting the reds.


I don't recall Max Boyce playing for Liverpool.


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I don't recall Max Boyce playing for Liverpool.



another welsh legend......oggy, oggy, oggy


----------



## Seevio (16 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> another welsh legend......oggy, oggy, oggy



Craig Bellamy?


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

Seevio said:


> Craig Bellamy?



another welsh legend but didnt play for liverpool in the 80s 

a few more welsh legends that donned the red shirt of liverpool Dean Saunders, Ian Rush, Kevin Sheedy, John Toshack, Joe Allan, Ben Woodburn, Neco Williams, Harry Wilson, Danny Ward......and a list of others

So am i being plastic or just supporting the players of my nation at club level???


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> another welsh legend but didnt play for liverpool in the 80s
> 
> a few more welsh legends that donned the red shirt of liverpool Dean Saunders, Ian Rush, Kevin Sheedy, John Toshack, Joe Allan, Ben Woodburn, Neco Williams, Harry Wilson, Danny Ward......and a list of others
> 
> So am i being plastic or just supporting the players of my nation at club level???



Kevin Sheedy played for Everton didn't he? Plastic fan gets Liverpool clubs mixed up?


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Kevin Sheedy played for Everton didn't he? Plastic fan gets Liverpool clubs mixed up?



real fans know the truth


----------



## Chislenko (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Kevin Sheedy played for Everton didn't he? Plastic fan gets Liverpool clubs mixed up?



Nice one tomo, not a lot of people know that Sheedy, despite being a legend for The ROI was actually born in Wales.


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Nice one tomo, not a lot of people know that Sheedy, despite being a legend for The ROI was actually born in Wales.



and played for liverpool before everton.......and was sold to everton for 100k in 1982 and won the league cup final with them, before going on to win many honours with neverton


----------



## T4tomo (16 Aug 2022)

Seriously 3 games over 4 years vs 274 and you refer to him as a Liverpool player rather than an Everton player ?? 

OMG you're funny


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Seriously 3 games over 4 years vs 274 and you refer to him as a Liverpool player rather than an Everton player ??
> 
> OMG you're funny



did he not play for liverpool and win a league cup with them???? it doesnt matter how many games they play, he was still a liverpool player


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Aug 2022)

Terrific stuff. Almost as funny as the Tuchel/Conte handshake. 

Keep it coming!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Aug 2022)

I'm a Killie fan because of my dad. He grew up in Troon and they are the biggest club in the area if you're not into 'juniors' football. I grew up in Edinburgh, and the main clubs there are Hearts and Hibs, so for a bit I was into Hearts, just because that's who my pals liked. My dad indulged this, to the point of taking me and a pal to watch Hearts play Killie at Tynecastle. Killie were going through a bit of a bad patch at that point, and Hearts battered them, and me and my pal were cheering away. As we left the stadium, there were this look in my dad's eyes and I thought to myself, this just isn't right, and I've been a Killie fan since.

Another fandom story I like is that of a friend of mine. He's from Middlesbrough, and back when 'Kid for a Quid' was a thing, they were playing Villa. All his pals were Boro fans, so to wind them up he decided to sit in the Villa end. They won, it stuck, so now he supports Villa despite having no connection with the area at all.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Aug 2022)

Growing up, like most Scottish kids, I followed 2 teams. One of the bigot sisters and East Fife, my big team. Being nominally Protestant it was Rangers of course for the pure triumphalism and I remember being at a League Cup Final in 82 at Hampden. Rangers fans were in the covered end and on an absolutely filthy day of torrential rain we sang songs about the dirty ****** ***** getting soaked on the open terraces. When Rangers scored the whole end erupted and I discovered the downside of a covered stand back then. The dust and stour caused by jumping around damn near choked us. I was picking bits of grit out of my teeth and ears the next day. 

Fell out of love with East Fife when a team with Gordon Durie and Gordon Marshall clearly chucked the league because the cost of bringing the ground up to standard for the Premier League was prohibitive. Grew disgusted with Rangers once I understood what they were about so just drifted a bit really. Went to Dundee Utd games, Ayr, Stirling Albion but just as a neutral. Then in 2009 I went to a Falkirk game and I've been hooked ever since! Nothing else compares - the frustration, the misery, the despair, the joy of going to absolute shitehole grounds to see us getting beaten by pub teams is amazing. A helluva drug.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Good start for Blackburn however, despite a summer of relative turmoil.... and *Diaz keeps* *on* *scoring*.



Yep, we rather hoped he wouldn't bother till the transfer window closed! 🤣 No one has shown serious interest yet and it could be PL clubs worry he could be a one season wonder.


----------



## flake99please (16 Aug 2022)

I supported my English and Scottish club teams purely on the basis of they scored the most goals that particular weekend. I’ve been a fan of Chelsea & St Mirren since 1979.


----------



## Chislenko (16 Aug 2022)

Born and raised in Rhyl so they are my team.

Scottish team is Albion Rovers.

I don't have an English team but if I did it would be Port Vale as I like the name!

Looking at this selection of teams I doubt anyone could call me a glory hunter 🙂


----------



## AndyRM (16 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Growing up, like most Scottish kids, I followed 2 teams. One of the bigot sisters and East Fife, my big team. Being nominally Protestant it was Rangers of course for the pure triumphalism and I remember being at a League Cup Final in 82 at Hampden. Rangers fans were in the covered end and on an absolutely filthy day of torrential rain we sang songs about the dirty ****** ***** getting soaked on the open terraces. When Rangers scored the whole end erupted and I discovered the downside of a covered stand back then. The dust and stour caused by jumping around damn near choked us. I was picking bits of grit out of my teeth and ears the next day.
> 
> Fell out of love with East Fife when a team with Gordon Durie and Gordon Marshall clearly chucked the league because the cost of bringing the ground up to standard for the Premier League was prohibitive. Grew disgusted with Rangers once I understood what they were about so just drifted a bit really. Went to Dundee Utd games, Ayr, Stirling Albion but just as a neutral. Then in 2009 I went to a Falkirk game and I've been hooked ever since! Nothing else compares - the frustration, the misery, the despair, the joy of going to absolute shitehole grounds to see us getting beaten by pub teams is amazing. A helluva drug.



Back when our scoreboard was functional, every time he made a save it flashed up "You have been halted by The Marshall." Amazing. One of my favourite 'keepers.

My absolute favourite was Dragoje Lekovic. Mostly because he was just wild and seemed to be making stuff up as he went along. I remember talking to my dad on one occasion and asking "What the hell is he thinking?" and getting a shrug in response. 

He attempted a clearance once and somehow nearly booted the ball into his own net. Glorious.


----------



## GetFatty (16 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, not great and in the PL making up any gap is tough.



It’s tough but we made up 13 points last year. It can be done if Nunez stops nutting people


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Aug 2022)

First walked into Upton Park at nine years old. Been a life long Hammers fan since.


----------



## shep (16 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> So am i being plastic or just supporting the players of my nation at club level???



Using that reasoning an English fan could justify supporting any club in the league!

I genuinely pity people who haven't a connection to a club however poor that club is, I should know coming from Wolverhampton but at least it's a genuine connection and I can see them play on a regular basis.


----------



## shep (16 Aug 2022)

GetFatty said:


> It’s tough but we made up 13 points last year. It can be done if Nunez stops nutting people



Not quite enough though. 😉


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> Using that reasoning an English fan could justify supporting any club in the league!
> 
> I genuinely pity people who haven't a connection to a club however poor that club is, I should know coming from Wolverhampton but at least it's a genuine connection and I can see them play on a regular basis.



Whoopy for you….not everyone had that opportunity growing up.


----------



## shep (16 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Whoopy for you….not everyone had that opportunity growing up.



What, to support a team near to where they live?

Funny how few people seem to 'support ' the lesser teams when it comes to selecting a non local club?

As said before I've no issue with people that actually go to games of clubs they've adopted but the plastics make me laugh.


----------



## GetFatty (16 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> Not quite enough though. 😉



No but promising enough not to write off our season yet. 

I started following Liverpool in 1972 as my mum’s family were from down that way. I couldn’t go though because my dad didn’t like football and my uncle had had his pocket picked on the Kop. I did eventually live in Liverpool and still go up occasionally. My local team was Burnley which those in the know will recognise as similar to Newcastle, not really any fans of other clubs welcome in the area. My childhood was “interesting “ growing up alongside the future Burnley nutters. I have been to the Turf but not as many times as I’ve been to Anfield. I also try to get down to watch my now local team, Welling United, with @rb58 of this parish


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> What, to support a team near to where they live?
> 
> Funny how few people seem to 'support ' the lesser teams when it comes to selecting a non local club?
> 
> As said before I've no issue with people that actually go to games of clubs they've adopted but the plastics make me laugh.



I go to games when i can….but my disabled partner comes before football, thats my rules. I couldnt give a shoot what yours are.

but you also know nothing about were i live and what teams there are to support. But wales didnt have a league until the early 90s…….swansea, cardiff and newport played in the english leagues as they do now.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> What, to support a team near to where they live?
> 
> Funny how few people seem to 'support ' the lesser teams when it comes to selecting a non local club?
> 
> As said before I've no issue with people that actually go to games of clubs they've adopted but the plastics make me laugh.



Well when I was a teenager my nearest league clubs were all over 30 miles away. My home town was Grantham, who in those days were a Southern League Premier division team (along with Wimbledon - mentioned above). I did go regularly to watch them, and the highlight of my time watching them was the year we got to the third round of the cup (beating Rochdale & Port Vale on the way), losing there to Middlesborough (then a 2nd division side).

Then I went to university in Swansea, and started watching them at the Vetch, just about the time Toshack came in as manager - when they were in the old 4th division. I moved away the year after I left uni, and stopped going to matches, but still regard the Swans as my team. Funnily I also remember going to watch the Swans against Middlesborough in the 3rd round of the cup, when somehow or other we lost 5-0 and left the ground wondering how we didn't win it!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2022)

@ianrauk when I was a kid following Guildford City the match against Wimbledon was the derby! Mainly I think because a guy at school lived in Wimbledon and travelled to Guildford to go to school. I watched City about 1968 to 1971/72. I recall you had a brilliant keeper, Guy ????, who I think went on to play for a league club, possibly a then 1st Division side?


----------



## T4tomo (17 Aug 2022)

I grew up about 30 miles away from Middlesbrough, so they were my team, despite my dad for some reason supporting Hartlepool (one of his brothers supported Sunderland and the other two Middlesbrough, I suspect some brotherly rivalry, all a bit odd) . We also used to go and watch Whitby town, which was much closer and Lealholm, the local rank amateur village team, who my dad ended up referee-ing a lot. He played for them before a bad leg break curtailed his playing and he switched to referee-ing in late 20's (pre me).


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @ianrauk when I was a kid following Guildford City the match against Wimbledon was the derby! Mainly I think because a guy at school lived in Wimbledon and travelled to Guildford to go to school. I watched City about 1968 to 1971/72. I recall you had a brilliant keeper, Guy ????, who I think went on to play for a league club, possibly a then 1st Division side?



I don't know Paul. I never supported Wimbledon


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2022)

It was not unusual for lots of my school mates at the time that we'd go to both Goodison and Anfield as there wasn't much else to do on Saturdays. My uncle was a blue so would take us to the seats at Goodison where little 5 year-old me could watch the whole game in comfort. My dad couldn't afford the seats at Anfield so I had to stretch and stand on my tiptoes to be able to get an occasional glimpse of the grass when he took me there. But in the end, it was the sheer atmosphere and the drama at Anfield that had me a confirmed red for life. Imagine if I'd gone the other way! Starved of real success and those life-affirming moments of great triumph!


----------



## T4tomo (17 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> It was not unusual for lots of my school mates at the time that we'd go to both Goodison and Anfield as there wasn't much else to do on Saturdays. My uncle was a blue so would take us to the seats at Goodison where little 5 year-old me could watch the whole game in comfort. My dad couldn't afford the seats at Anfield so I had to stretch and stand on my tiptoes to be able to get an occasional glimpse of the grass when he took me there. But in the end, it was the sheer atmosphere and the drama at Anfield that had me a confirmed red for life. Imagine if I'd gone the other way! Starved of real success and those life-affirming moments of great triumph!



Aye but you would have got to see the legendary Kevin Sheedy in his prime!!


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Aye but you would have got to see the legendary Kevin Sheedy in his prime!!



answer a simple question....

Was Kevin Sheedy a liverpool player or not? Yes or No..........it doesnt matter if its 1 game, 2 games or 300 games, he was a liverpool player before he was an everton player, its just plain FACT


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2022)

What does it matter? He's known as an Everton legend, nobody cares that he played for Liverpool 3 times. In four years.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> What does it matter? He's known as an Everton legend, nobody cares that he played for Liverpool 3 times. In four years.



A player could have played for Liverpool 500 times, if he'd played once for Celtic/Rangers the Scottish media would forever call him a "former Old Firm star"


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Aye but you would have got to see the legendary Kevin Sheedy in his prime!!



I did. Then we sold him to Everton.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> A player could have played for Liverpool 500 times, if he'd played once for Celtic/Rangers the Scottish media would forever call him a "former Old Firm star"



like when henrik larson went to united......they now call him an ex united player. But played only 7 games.....yet he played 221 for celtic


----------



## T4tomo (17 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> like when henrik larson went to united......they now call him an ex united player. But played only 7 games.....yet he played 221 for celtic



I don't think "they" do, it might be a very small footnote, but Sweden, Helsingborgs, Feyenoord, Celtic and Barca will be more prominent in any reference.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I don't think "they" do, it might be a very small footnote, but Sweden, Helsingborgs, Feyenoord, Celtic and Barca will be more prominent in any reference.



oh they do.......my united friends still call him an ex united player when we chat about and reference old players.

All supporters do the same with their teams and ex players, its natural to do so, cause they were players of those clubs


----------



## T4tomo (17 Aug 2022)

OK so just your daft united mates then jowwy not *media* as referred to in...


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> OK so just your daft united mates then jowwy not *media* as referred to in...
> View attachment 657683



i never refered to the media.......joey shabadooo did and then Only the Scottish Media. But no not just my mates, it happens all over social media, skysports, BT sports, Amazon a lot during premier league games.

Maybe watch a few games and you will hear it happen regularly


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> I don't know Paul. I never supported Wimbledon



Sorry, you did say you went to Plough Lane so I made the assumption.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> A player could have played for Liverpool 500 times, if he'd played once for Celtic/Rangers the Scottish media would forever call him a "former Old Firm star"



This is a very good point.

And on Larsson, he was an incredible player. I thought he was done after seeing him get his leg snapped in half, but somehow he came back better. Unreal.


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Aug 2022)

Any one else see the speculative reporting linking Jim Ratcliffe and Ineos to buying Manchester United?

Given his involvement with Team Ineos, the All Blacks Blacks and Maclaren Formula 1, he seems to have a thing for former world beating teams who are on the slide


----------



## jowwy (18 Aug 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Any one else see the speculative reporting linking Jim Ratcliffe and Ineos to buying Manchester United?
> 
> Given his involvement with Team Ineos, the All Blacks Blacks and Maclaren Formula 1, he seems to have a thing for former world beating teams who are on the slide



its probably the best time to buy them isn't it, when they are on their way down ( some would so they been going down for a long time)


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2022)

Well my boys got well and truly stuffed 3-0 last night. My lad went as he's working in London this week. He says Rovers were very poor and hardly got over the halfway line.

We've seen it before and just as well JDT has seen it early on.


----------



## jowwy (18 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well my boys got well and truly stuffed 3-0 last night. My lad went as he's working in London this week. He says Rovers were very poor and hardly got over the halfway line.
> 
> We've seen it before and just as well JDT has seen it early on.



And now you might lose diaz too……..with west ham and nice sniffing around


----------



## Beebo (18 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Disgusting refereeing.
> 
> Havertz blatently pulled down, possession to Spurs and goal. No foul given.
> 
> ...



The video ref has now admitted he made a mistake with the 2nd Tottenham goal.


----------



## R_nger (18 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> The video ref has now admitted he made a mistake with the 2nd Tottenham goal.



Has he ? I thought that he said he’d made a mistake with the hair pulling. As I understand it, the corner would still have been taken. The mistake with the second goal was on Chelsea and their marking.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2022)

R_nger said:


> Has he ? I thought that he said he’d made a mistake with the hair pulling. As I understand it, the corner would still have been taken. The mistake with the second goal was on Chelsea and their marking.



The second corner would not have happened if Dean (as he now admits he was in error) had advised Taylor to visit the pitch side monitor re the hair pull. 

Abysmal refereeing by Taylor & Dean.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2022)

The problem with refereeing is that there seems to be no accountability, any incident and the PGMOL just close ranks and say nothing.

Referees don't have to account for themselves post match and managers must not comment on a referees performance.

End of the day we lost 2 very valuable, and well deserved, points and Spurs gained 1 they should not have had.

I hope Taylor never officiates at one of our games again and that Dean gives up his VAR duties for good.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The problem with refereeing is that there seems to be no accountability, any incident and the PGMOL just close ranks and say nothing.
> 
> Referees don't have to account for themselves post match and managers must not comment on a referees performance.
> 
> ...



can you see any of that happening though...i watched the game,but missed the equalising goal. But the standard of refeering in the first 2 weeks of the season has been abysmal at best.

The blatant push in the box in UTD v Brighton game is not a peno, yet a mear touch of knees between VVD and Mitrovic is a pen......theres no sense in the refereeing anymore.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I hope Taylor never officiates at one of our games again and that Dean gives up his VAR duties for good.



Bit strong, because players never make a mistake do they?

It is annoying when something you feel is obvious doesn't get picked up or checked, but it tends to even itself out over the season.

Stokes opening goal vs Boro on Wednesday was from a clear foul (not given) on our wing back on the HW line, but you suck it up and get on with it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Bit strong, because players never make a mistake do they?
> 
> It is annoying when something you feel is obvious doesn't get picked up or checked, but it tends to even itself out over the season.
> 
> Stokes opening goal vs Boro on Wednesday was from a clear foul (not given) on our wing back on the HW line, but you suck it up and get on with it.



I know you have to suck it up and get on with it plus it's not life threatening. 😁

I've never seen any bad decision evening-out data despite it being oft-quoted. 

Re 'bit strong' : no way, Taylor has a long record of bad decisions when in charge of our games. 

The loss of 2 points will not affect the title race, imo there are still 2 teams better than us in the league but they could well affect a top 4 placing with a resurgent Arsenal & Spurs in the mix.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> can you see any of that happening though...i watched the game,but missed the equalising goal. But the standard of refeering in the first 2 weeks of the season has been abysmal at best.
> 
> The blatant push in the box in UTD v Brighton game is not a peno, yet a mear touch of knees between VVD and Mitrovic is a pen......theres no sense in the refereeing anymore.



No, I can't see it happening. The clubs really ought to push for a complete overhaul of the PGMOL. 

VVD / Mitrovic decision was bizzare. 

I'm tired of our sub-standard refereeing often ruining games. Some of the ref's don't even look physically fit and are carrying some 'timber' - maybe indicative of their attitude to a well paid job. £200k pa plus £1500 per match expenses for Dean (includes CL duties).


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No, I can't see it happening. The clubs really ought to push for a complete overhaul of the PGMOL.
> 
> *VVD / Mitrovic decision was bizzare.*
> 
> I'm tired of our sub-standard refereeing often ruining games. Some of the ref's don't even look physically fit and are carrying some 'timber' - maybe indicative of their attitude to a well paid job. £200k pa plus £1500 per match expenses for Dean (includes CL duties).



Totally agree

and yes ref's do seem to be unfit and not upto standard these days. To much reliance on VAR


----------



## R_nger (19 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The second corner would not have happened if Dean (as he now admits he was in error) had advised Taylor to visit the pitch side monitor re the hair pull.
> 
> Abysmal refereeing by Taylor & Dean.



Is that true ? The ball wasn’t in play, so regardless of whether they sent off the player, it still restarts with the corner.

Every team suffers poor decisions at all levels (and Chelsea have benefitted from many over the years), but I agree that the PGMOL needs an overhaul… starting with Mike Riley.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2022)

You think the standard of refereeing in England is poor? Watch some Scottish football. Absolutely woeful.

The best weekend of refereeing we had was when ours all went on strike and we imported some from various parts of Europe so that fixtures could go ahead.

I totally agree about the accountability. I've thought it would improve standards throughout the game for a long time, and I don't get the omertà.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Aug 2022)

The premiership gets the best refs which does not say much of the rest. One National League game last week saw the ref on his fourth consecutive match at that ground give the home team yet another dodgy penalty and no VAR to confuse the matter further. Re the hair pulling incident yes the corner should still have been taken once the player had been red carded and left the field. Spurs probably would have still scored and Chelsea no doubt complain over the delay in taking the corner forgetting they are supposed to be top quality players; it's hardly surprising lower leagues reports all to often refer to defensive errors when there players are that much less competent than those in the Premiership who in the 
majority just seem vastly over rated.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Aug 2022)

Refs making mistakes or being unsighted is one thing, it's when they go bizarre that just makes me laugh.

For instance, this happened last season, defender shepherding the ball over the byline for a goal kick, attacker pushes him with both hands at full force and launches the defender into the hoardings. That's either a foul or a goal kick. Ref gives a corner. 

As for linesmen... 

Here's an example of Scottish refs - from 1:10


View: https://youtu.be/xKuLtLXl7FI


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2022)

R_nger said:


> Is that true ? The ball wasn’t in play, so regardless of whether they sent off the player, it still restarts with the corner.
> 
> Every team suffers poor decisions at all levels (and Chelsea have benefitted from many over the years), but I agree that the PGMOL needs an overhaul… starting with Mike Riley.



Not sure what you are on about. 

The ball was in play and Cucarella was pulled to the ground. 

If the foul had been given Chelsea would have had a free kick and Spurs would not have scored. 

I agree re Riley - he needs to go.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2022)

Just been reading about Man Utd signing Casemiro for £70 million. That is absolutely nuts for a 30 year old, and he's going to be on £300k a week for 5 years?

Real must be giggling all the way to the bank, as will he.

I thought Ten Hag was meant to be part of a re-building effort, not signing players at the end of their career for bajillions.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2022)

What about Leicester City putting an eighty million pound tag on a 23 year old defender
OK Vardy is perhaps coming towards the end of his career but has remained loyal to the Foxes.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> What about Leicester City putting an eighty million pound tag on a 23 year old defender
> OK Vardy is perhaps coming towards the end of his career but has remained loyal to the Foxes.



Equally ridiculous. Someone, Chelsea going off reports, will pay it though. At least he has resale value I suppose? Casemiro will probably get ripped to bits in the EPL, then trundle off to the MLS, A League or CSL where he can hop about a bit for 20 minutes a game before relaxing on the sidelines


----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2022)

Still, I suppose it's not the most mad thing Man U have done in recent years. Steal Pogba from Le Havre by bribing him, let him go on a free to Juve then buy him back for £90 million, before letting him go back on a free. 

Whoever thought that any of that was a good must have been on a psychotropic substance at the time.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Aug 2022)




----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 658075



Brilliant. I did wonder if you'd posted in the wrong section at first.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Aug 2022)

As an example of the terrible state of refereeing in Scotland, this was only a yellow:


View: https://twitter.com/Ca55316/status/1561004246002065413


----------



## R_nger (20 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not sure what you are on about.
> 
> The ball was in play and Cucarella was pulled to the ground.
> 
> ...



Hands up, I was mistaken - I thought the corner had not been taken.

However, these things affect all teams - I clearly remember Chelsea beating Spurs with a goal that did not cross the line and an offside goal. I don’t remember a public apology from the officials on that occasion.


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2022)

Pompey won 3-1 (and it was 4-1 on Tuesday). After two draws at the beginning of the season, they've won every match since, including knocking Cardiff out of the League Cup, 3-0 away. Now third in the league, two points off top. It won't last, though I hope it does…


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/days_scottish/status/1561001898307571712


Ridiculous


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://twitter.com/days_scottish/status/1561001898307571712
> 
> 
> Ridiculous




Similar story at Gateshead, which is also an athletics stadium. Absolutely bonkers.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> As an example of the terrible state of refereeing in Scotland, this was only a yellow:
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Ca55316/status/1561004246002065413




Thing is, the ball's 10 yards away when the "tackle" goes in. It's just assault. Is this something the SFA can investigate?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Thing is, the ball's 10 yards away when the "tackle" goes in. It's just assault. Is this something the SFA can investigate?



I'd like to think they will review it and upgrade it to a red, but it's the SFA, so who knows? Obviously I think it should be upgraded, not that it helps us any with the result, but I agree, it's nothing short of thuggery. They've always been a dirty team.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Aug 2022)

[/QUOTE]


AndyRM said:


> I'd like to think they will review it and upgrade it to a red, but it's the SFA, so who knows? Obviously I think it should be upgraded, not that it helps us any with the result,



Yes, it's a strange one retrospective decision changes and the result of the game as you say.

AFC Wimbledon were drawing 2-2 the other night, had a man sent off and lost 5-2.

The red card has subsequently been overturned but on the face of it looks to have had a massive bearing on the result.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2022)

> Yes, it's a strange one retrospective decision changes and the result of the game as you say.
> 
> AFC Wimbledon were drawing 2-2 the other night, had a man sent off and lost 5-2.
> 
> The red card has subsequently been overturned but on the face of it looks to have had a massive bearing on the result.



I think referees need to come out and explain decisions they've made, particularly contentious ones.


----------



## PaulB (21 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I think referees need to come out


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2022)

Very rarely do I switch off a Chelsea game but today I have. 

Dreadful performance; Leeds miles better.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very rarely do I switch off a Chelsea game but today I have.
> 
> Dreadful performance; Leeds miles better.



Think yourself lucky you don't support West Ham. Third straight defeat looming and not even a goal to their name unless they perform a miracle in the few remaining minutes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very rarely do I switch off a Chelsea game but today I have.
> 
> Dreadful performance; Leeds miles better.



I'm still in shock, I was expecting an absolute drubbing today. Times like this I don't mind being wrong


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very rarely do I switch off a Chelsea game but today I have.
> 
> Dreadful performance; Leeds miles better.



Your struggling, without a striker its going to be tough to beat teams like leeds


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very rarely do I switch off a Chelsea game but today I have.
> 
> Dreadful performance; Leeds miles better.


This result has gone a long way to easing the memory of the 1970 FA Cup replay score,considering how many zillions Chelski have spent on players.


----------



## Beebo (21 Aug 2022)

Interesting game at Newcastle with the class of the Middle East superpowers.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> Interesting game at Newcastle with the class of the Middle East superpowers.



Saint Maximin is having an absolute blinder.

They haven't even spent ridiculous amounts of money either. Great game so far.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2022)

And within minutes it's back to 3 - 3. 

What a game!


----------



## Chislenko (21 Aug 2022)

Not sure which reincarnation of Bury they are as I believe there is a Bury FC and a Bury AFC but the AFC version have progressed to the next round of the FA Cup after beating Widnes.

Don't know if this outfit plays at Gigg Lane or somewhere else.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Think yourself lucky you don't support West Ham. Third straight defeat looming and not even a goal to their name unless they perform a miracle in the few remaining minutes



Or a MUFC fan - they're in a dire state.

Today was irritating as we were really good against Spurs although we had Kante in as a DM in that match and he is always makes a big difference. In effect our best pairing (Kante & Kovacic) were both out injured and we even had to utilise an out of position player (Gallagher - who I'm not really sure if he is top drawer or not) to fudge our way through.

Plus today Mendy decides to have a brain-fart and attempts to play football on the goal-line and surprise surprise the first goal went in - and then we decided to surrender. 

No excuses though, Leeds were the better team, they pressed harder, had more energy and generally seemed 'on it'.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm still in shock, I was expecting an absolute drubbing today. Times like this I don't mind being wrong



It was an even bigger shock here - nonetheless well done to your team; they were by far the best outfit of the two today.



jowwy said:


> Your struggling, without a striker its going to be tough to beat teams like leeds



Without a striker it's tough for us to beat any team - on the other hand we haven't had a decent one for some years and still have done ok. Not won the EPL since 16/17 but, sadly, MCFC are having their moment in the sun with LFC not too far behind. Still, every dog has their day and ours may return a couple of seasons down-track once we get over the sale/purchase/embargo period of the previous few months.



postman said:


> This result has gone a long way to easing the memory of the 1970 FA Cup replay score,considering how many zillions *Chelski* have spent on players.



Keep up Postie - we are no longer Russian owned.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Aug 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Think yourself lucky you don't support West Ham. Third straight defeat looming and not even a goal to their name unless they perform a miracle in the few remaining minutes


Yes i was at the London Stadium today @Smokin Joe and it was terrible.
They can't seem to put any passes together and a lot of players who were good last season are having shockers.
What's happened to that fast counter attacking team?We are taking soooo long to build up.
I think it's going to be a long hard season.


----------



## R_nger (21 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> …
> 
> Without a striker it's tough for us to beat any team - on the other hand we haven't had a decent one for some years and still have done ok.


I was a big fan of Drogba, so strong and scored crucial goals.

Would you take Aubameyang ? I reckon he’d do a job for you.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Yes i was at the London Stadium today @Smokin Joe and it was terrible.
> They can't seem to put any passes together and a lot of players who were good last season are having shockers.
> What's happened to that fast counter attacking team?We are taking soooo long to build up.
> I think it's going to be a long hard season.



It started going pear shaped after Christmas. Poor league form was masked by our run in the Europa League.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Rice go before the end of this transfer window.


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2022)

I’m quite enjoying the season so far


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2022)

R_nger said:


> I was a big fan of Drogba, so strong and scored crucial goals.
> 
> Would you take Aubameyang ? I reckon he’d do a job for you.



What like Lukaku did for £90+m?


----------



## PaulB (22 Aug 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Yes i was at the London Stadium today @Smokin Joe and it was terrible.
> They can't seem to put any passes together and a lot of players who were good last season are having shockers.
> What's happened to that fast counter attacking team?We are taking soooo long to build up.
> I think it's going to be a long hard season.



You'll know about this then, the practicalities of going the match. How much are the seats at the London? Do you use them as seats or do you stand? How much for a bag of crisps? A pint of lager? Do you leave slightly before the end or wait until the final whistle and how long does it take to get out of the stadium if after the final whistle?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (22 Aug 2022)




----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> You'll know about this then, the practicalities of going the match. How much are the seats at the London? Do you use them as seats or do you stand? How much for a bag of crisps? A pint of lager? Do you leave slightly before the end or wait until the final whistle and how long does it take to get out of the stadium if after the final whistle?



not sure what any of this matters to how west ham play???...but hey ho


----------



## T4tomo (22 Aug 2022)

I don't pay much attention to the premier league, but apparently there is a big relegation "6 pointer" on tonight


----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I don't pay much attention to the premier league, but apparently there is a big relegation "6 pointer" on tonight


----------



## Chislenko (22 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I don't pay much attention to the premier league, but apparently there is a big relegation "6 pointer" on tonight



I don't pay any attention to the premier league but I am guessing now that the pub tonight will be full of armchair fans sporting newly purchased this season's shirts.

Think I'll sit outside until they all go home (usually dead on full time)


----------



## T4tomo (22 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'd like to think they will review it and upgrade it to a red, but it's the SFA, so who knows? Obviously I think it should be upgraded, not that it helps us any with the result, but I agree, it's nothing short of thuggery. They've always been a dirty team.



That was just ridiculous, how a ref can see that and think "ah a yellow will do"?

He eventually got sent off for a second yellow whilst still 0-0, but had he gone sooner (no idea when original incident was but report suggest significantly earlier) then result could well have been different.


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 Aug 2022)

Early days yet, and there is plenty of time for normal service to be resumed, but the Premiership is looking interesting.

Teams are not looking overawed at playing the usual suspects.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Aug 2022)

Well that was a bit of a surprise tonight. Hanging on at the end. Liverpool struggling a bit just now, really not firing at all . Corner turned for Man U ? Shall see


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Aug 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Early days yet, and there is plenty of time for nirmal service to be resumed, but the Premiership is looking interesting.
> 
> Teams are not looking overawed at playing the usual suspects.



So far I’d agree still early days though . Be good if it stayed like this . Then it would maybe stand up to the best league in the world title


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2022)

Brilliant - Ten Hag drops f-bomb in post-match interview. 😀


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


>


Ah bless, anyone got any big shoes?

Maguire and Ronaldo both dropped and Man U finally win and apparently looked pretty good value for it. Interesting times and probably now buys ten Hag a bit of time.


----------



## shep (23 Aug 2022)

The usual LFC 'noises ' of the forum are a little quieter this season.😉


----------



## GetFatty (23 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> The usual LFC 'noises ' of the forum are a little quieter this season.😉



Just a bad start, it happens occasionally. I'd be more worried if Man City hadn't dropped points on Sunday.

And bear in mind our best player wasn't on the pitch last night, it was incredibly unsporting of Utd not to play Maguire.


----------



## shep (23 Aug 2022)

GetFatty said:


> Just a bad start, it happens occasionally. I'd be more worried if Man City hadn't dropped points on Sunday.
> 
> And bear in mind our best player wasn't on the pitch last night, it was incredibly unsporting of Utd not to play Maguire.



I like Liverpool, the City and generally the people as I've worked there and with a few but sometimes their fans really can come across as Tw*ts.

I suppose supporting a team that hasn't really done anything for 60 yrs doesn't give me the same opportunity. 😁


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Ah bless, anyone got any big shoes?
> 
> Maguire and Ronaldo both dropped and Man U finally win and apparently looked pretty good value for it. Interesting times and probably now buys ten Hag a bit of time.



Big decision to drop them but the right one it looks for last night . If they continue to do better without it proves what a lot of fans have been saying for a long time !


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2022)

I'm never quiet......bad day at the office, but some times it better to give to charity, than keep it all for yourelf


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Big decision to drop them but the right one it looks for last night . If they continue to do better without it proves what a lot of fans have been saying for a long time !



I agree, old slab head has looked off the pace when I've watched England games for a while now.

Ronaldo is still quality, but you have to gear the attack around him, so dropping him improves the team. I imagine he's also a divisive character in the dressing room.

still my favourite Boro vs Man u moment

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFrygNp1ogA


Ok maybe the day Mendieta tore them apart was better

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW7txBEnUbg


----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> That was just ridiculous, how a ref can see that and think "ah a yellow will do"?
> 
> He eventually got sent off for a second yellow whilst still 0-0, but had he gone sooner (no idea when original incident was but report suggest significantly earlier) then result could well have been different.



It was in the first half. They were lucky to finish with 10 men on the park, it could easily have been 9.

Liverpool losing last night was funny. Haven't won a game yet this season. Shaky peg for Klippity?


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It was in the first half. They were lucky to finish with 10 men on the park, it could easily have been 9.
> 
> Liverpool losing last night was funny. Haven't won a game yet this season. Shaky peg for Klippity?



only team to win a trophy this season...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2022)

It's better to be gracious in defeat if the other team played better than yours. 

Leeds beat us fair and square at the weekend and Man Utd were the better team last night. 

But... both Tuchel & Klopp thought their teams played better and deserved the win. 

Shortsightedness or pride? Take your pick. 🤔


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's better to be gracious in defeat if the other team played better than yours.
> 
> Leeds beat us fair and square at the weekend and Man Utd were the better team last night.
> 
> ...



played better is subjective though...i mean we had 70% possession, more shots on goal and more shots on target, but they won 2-1. It was only the first 20mins were they ran around us a bit, after that we controlled large parts of the game, but just wasnt good enough in the vital 3rd


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Aug 2022)

I was relying on Liverpool to give Man U a good thumping last night. They blew it so now we're the only team without a point to our name, in fact not even a bloody goal


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (23 Aug 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I was relying on Liverpool to give Man U a good thumping last night. They blew it so now we're the only team without a point to our name, in fact not even a bloody goal



Never fear, your playing us on Sunday. With the current form of Aston Villa under the brilliant leadership of Slippy G, the Hammers will probably beat us 3-0


----------



## R_nger (23 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> played better is subjective though...i mean we had 70% possession, more shots on goal and more shots on target, but they won 2-1. It was only the first 20mins were they ran around us a bit, after that we controlled large parts of the game, but just wasnt good enough in the vital 3rd



Funny old game - check out the stats for the 2018 champions league final and you’ll see an even greater “dominance” by the losing team. And Liverpool won. I ignore the stats for a bunch of reasons, and feel that the better team won in both of these games.


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2022)

R_nger said:


> Funny old game - check out the stats for the 2018 champions league final and you’ll see an even greater “dominance” by the losing team. And Liverpool won. I ignore the stats for a bunch of reasons, and feel that the better team won in both of these games.



that was Liverpool V Real Madrid right.......Madrid won that game https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_UEFA_Champions_League_Final


----------



## Chislenko (23 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> that was Liverpool V Real Madrid right.......Madrid won that game https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_UEFA_Champions_League_Final
> 
> View attachment 658468



You can forget all the stats when Gareth is about!!


View: https://youtu.be/7JbOoJ_dge4


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> that was Liverpool V Real Madrid right.......Madrid won that game https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_UEFA_Champions_League_Final
> 
> View attachment 658468



I might be wrong but I thought he was talking about your 18/19 final with Spurs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> played better is subjective though...i mean we had 70% possession, more shots on goal and more shots on target, but they won 2-1. It was only the first 20mins were they ran around us a bit, after that we controlled large parts of the game, but just wasnt good enough in the vital 3rd



Missing Mane? In last third. Top player. 

I did watch the match and agree re last third but also midfield didn't seem to get a grip of the game. 

Tbh as a neutral I thought MUFC deserved the win. LFC looked a pale imitation of last years performance.


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2022)

I like Mane more of a team player,aware of others around him with better scoring positions.Now a certain defender who was on the bench.I had no idea he came after the City title win at seventeen million.Season later City finished 12th.What United saw and paid eighty million for I have no idea.But last night two replacements did their job,I never thought United would turn Liverpool over.


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I might be wrong but I thought he was talking about your 18/19 final with Spurs.



He he did say 2018 final…….being picky and tongue in cheek that was the 2019 final.


----------



## GetFatty (23 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Missing Mane? In last third. Top player.
> 
> I did watch the match and agree re last third but also midfield didn't seem to get a grip of the game.
> 
> Tbh as a neutral I thought MUFC deserved the win. LFC looked a pale imitation of last years performance.



As a LFC fan I think MUFC deserved the win. By the time we started playing properly it was too late


----------



## R_nger (23 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> He he did say 2018 final…….being picky and tongue in cheek that was the 2019 final.



Yup, 2019. (Another) Senior moment.


----------



## shep (23 Aug 2022)

GetFatty said:


> As a LFC fan I think MUFC deserved the win. By the time we started playing properly it was too late



If only there were more 'fans ' like you people wouldn't rejoice so much when things don't go your way.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Aug 2022)

Interesting snippit, Prince Kobe Cisse, son of Djibril Cisse and now stepson of N'Golo Kante turned out for Wales under 16 last night.

(Mother from Anglesey)


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2022)

A great achievement beating PSV away, to reach the Champions League group stages!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/62635436


----------



## Slick (24 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> A great achievement beating PSV away, to reach the Champions League group stages!!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/62635436



What a team, I honestly didn't see that coming.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> What a team, I honestly didn't see that coming.



Yes, I expected a 2-0 loss tonight at least. So, Rangers could end up in the same group as Liverpool or Man City?🤔


----------



## Slick (24 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, I expected a 2-0 loss tonight at least. So, Rangers could end up in the same group as Liverpool or Man City?🤔



We won't live with either, even on our best day but I can't wait for the challenge.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> We won't live with either, even on our best day but I can't wait for the challenge.



I sent a "What a win eh!" message to my Leeds supporting, still bitter after 30 years, friend. His reply........ "Leeds would beat Rangers, 10 matches out of ten with their second team, ha! ha!" He just can not let it go!!


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

Good to have both Celtic and Rangers in the group stages.


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> We won't live with either, even on our best day but I can't wait for the challenge.



The way we are currently playing you would


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

GetFatty said:


> As a LFC fan I think MUFC deserved the win. By the time we started playing properly it was too late





shep said:


> If only there were more 'fans ' like you people wouldn't rejoice so much when things don't go your way.


I have always admired LFC as a truly great and proper football club and I've followed their games, out of interest not as a fan, since '64.

My experience is the vast majority of the true fans are very knowledgeable and fair. Today though with the huge changes which have taken place in the game, and many club's support, it is very different from say the 60s to the 90s. Things changed in the late 90s/early 00s when we saw the arrival of a very different type of fan.

Despite that I still have great respect for this proper football club.


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> We won't live with either, even on our best day but I can't wait for the challenge.



You got liverpool, ajax and napoli


----------



## PaulB (25 Aug 2022)

On a Hunrelated matter, Liverpool got Rangers in the European cup! We'll need the disinfectant after they've gone.


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> You got liverpool, ajax and napoli



Tough challenge, but definitely looking forward to it. Fighting for a 3rd place finish needs to be our goal.


----------



## PaulB (25 Aug 2022)

How come there's teams from countries most definitely not in Europe playing in the European cup? OK, there's only one this time but there'll be many more in the Thursday cup.


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> On a Hunrelated matter, Liverpool got Rangers in the European cup! We'll need the disinfectant after they've gone.



I can understand your excitement, although hopefully you boys will be able to contain it to negate your need for the domestos. 

Did you get anyone else on the draw, or is it just us that left you peeing your panties?


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> How come there's teams from countries most definitely not in Europe playing in the European cup? OK, there's only one this time but there'll be many more in the Thursday cup.



Who???


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Who???


Maccabi Haifa F.C.
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ss...zKVMhIzExLBABqOAhU&q=maccabi+haifa&rlz=1CAEAQ


----------



## Chislenko (25 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maccabi Haifa F.C.
> https://www.google.com/search?gs_ss...zKVMhIzExLBABqOAhU&q=maccabi+haifa&rlz=1CAEAQ



Israeli teams always play in European Competitions as they are not really welcome in local competitions.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

Israel has been a full of member of UEFA since 1994, for political reasons 
https://inews.co.uk/sport/football/why-israel-european-championships-football-play-1796483

it’s not a new situation


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Israeli teams always play in European Competitions as they are not really welcome in local competitions.



Yes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

Australia enter the Eurovision Song Contest, so...........


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

_This season's Champions League final will take place at the Ataturk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, Turkey, on 10 June 2023._

Mmmm, is Turkey geographically in Europe?🤔


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> _This season's Champions League final will take place at the Ataturk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, Turkey, on 10 June 2023._
> 
> Mmmm, is Turkey geographically in Europe?🤔



You mean were liverpool won the 2005 champions league final……


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> _This season's Champions League final will take place at the Ataturk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, Turkey, on 10 June 2023._
> 
> Mmmm, is Turkey geographically in Europe?🤔



Yes…and also Asia…as is Istanbul
Istanbul, the largest city in Turkey and the fifth-largest city in the world by population, is considered European, yet it occupies two different continents. *One part of Istanbul lies in Europe and the other part lies in Asia*.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> You mean were liverpool won the 2005 champions league final……



Yes, but was/is it actually in Europe? Just because they play finals in Turkey, that doesn't necessarily mean it's geographically in Europe.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> Yes…and Asia



As in half of it in Europe, the other half in Asia, or meaning the whole country's in both continents?🤔


----------



## Alex321 (25 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> _This season's Champions League final will take place at the Ataturk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, Turkey, on 10 June 2023._
> 
> Mmmm, is Turkey geographically in Europe?🤔



It's on the border between Europe and Asia. By modern definitions of Eurasia, there are five countries which are on both continents - Russia, Georgia, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan and Turkey.

In each case, part of the country is considered to be in Europe, and part in Asia.

All 5 are members of UEFA.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> As in half of it in Europe, the other half in Asia, or meaning the whole country's in both continents?🤔



Split between the two although most land mass in Asia.
Need to brush up on your geography for your librarian exam


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> Split between the two although most land mass in Asia.
> Need to brush up on your geography for your librarian exam



I wasn't going to mention my librarian ambitions, but........


----------



## Chislenko (25 Aug 2022)

Where not were.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Aug 2022)

Being an aspiring librarian, I noticed it (or is it saw it?🤔), but didn't want to mention it.


----------



## Seevio (26 Aug 2022)

The Ataturk stadium is in the European part of Turkey.
Linky - click on the maps tab to see where it is.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Aug 2022)

....and Israel play with the Europeans (despite being wholly in Asia), after they got kicked out / withdrew from the Asian Cup in 1972/4 ? which they were due to host.


----------



## jowwy (26 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ....and Israel play with the Europeans (despite being wholly in Asia), after they got kicked out / withdrew from the Asian Cup in 1972/4 ? which they were due to host.



in a way its the same as welsh teams playing in the english leagues..........


----------



## Chislenko (26 Aug 2022)

Whilst on the subject of teams in other leagues FC Vaduz of Lichtenstein (who play in the Swiss League) progressed in whichever European Competition they are in last night at the expense of Rapid Vienna.

A cracking result for them


----------



## Seevio (27 Aug 2022)

I see Bournemouth's plan to keep Salah quiet worked. He didn't get a single goal or assist.


----------



## GetFatty (27 Aug 2022)

Seevio said:


> I see Bournemouth's plan to keep Salah quiet worked. He didn't get a single goal or assist.



Great result but as I said, still early


----------



## T4tomo (27 Aug 2022)

Was expecting a reaction from Liverpool after losing to Man ure, but fair play in knocking 9 in!


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Was expecting a reaction from Liverpool after losing to Man ure, but fair play in knocking 9 in!



Funny how they mention other results on the BBC report, but not when Villa hammered them 7-2, when they'd actually won the league.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Aug 2022)

Indeed and Boro's 8-1 thumping of Man City didn't get mentioned except by me just now🤣


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2022)

Another 9 - 0 today, as Celtic annihilate Dundee Utd. Makes our 5 - 0 look a decent result.

Dundee Utd have spent big and are not getting the results to justify it. Rumour has it their manager, Jack Ross, is getting binned.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Aug 2022)

Dundee Unineted.


----------



## Slick (28 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Another 9 - 0 today, as Celtic annihilate Dundee Utd. Makes our 5 - 0 look a decent result.
> 
> Dundee Utd have spent big and are not getting the results to justify it. Rumour has it their manager, Jack Ross, is getting binned.



He can't survive those kinds of results.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2022)

This is Dundee United's second recent thrashing. I watched both their Euro Conference legs against AZ Alkmaar, 1-0 up from the home tie they were hammered 7-0 away.

I couldn't believe how naive they were in the second, they spent the match trying to play out from the back and kept losing the ball before they got it out of their own third of the pitch. I kept thinking FFS start playing it long, you're just not good enough to do it this way.


----------



## StuAff (28 Aug 2022)

Shame League One hasn't wrapped up already, I like the look of the table…


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> He can't survive those kinds of results.



He really can't. I'm amazed they haven't shown him the door already.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Aug 2022)

Rumours that there's at least 4 key players leading a dressing room revolt and the players have downed tools. Those at the game say it certainly looked that way.

When that happens, the manager always goes. Far cheaper (and possible) to sack a manager than players.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (29 Aug 2022)

I reckon Gerrard will be the first Premier League manager to get the sack this season. Tactically clueless in my opinion and rumours are he is losing the dressing room, never a good sign.

Micah Richards in an article for the BBC said the Villa fan's reaction at the end of yesterday's game was over the top. Far from it, Gerrards record is far worse than Dean Smith, yet he is still our manager. I was at the game yesterday, and although I didn't boo Gerrard, fans pay to watch their team and are perfectly entitled to express their opinion, more so than Richards who stole a living whilst he was at AVFC.


----------



## PaulB (29 Aug 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I reckon Gerrard will be the first Premier League manager to get the sack this season. Tactically clueless in my opinion and rumours are he is losing the dressing room, never a good sign.
> 
> Micah Richards in an article for the BBC said the Villa fan's reaction at the end of yesterday's game was over the top. Far from it, Gerrards record is far worse than Dean Smith, yet he is still our manager. I was at the game yesterday, and although I didn't boo Gerrard, fans pay to watch their team and are perfectly entitled to express their opinion, more so than Richards who stole a living whilst he was at AVFC.



Funny that Gerrard and Lampard are being compared again now but it's to see who's actually the worst! Evertonil will break first and get rid of that cockernee spiv I reckon. But Gerrard's winning the league shows just how poor Scottish fitbae is, does it not?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I reckon Gerrard will be the first Premier League manager to get the sack this season. Tactically clueless in my opinion and rumours are he is losing the dressing room, never a good sign.
> 
> Micah Richards in an article for the BBC said the Villa fan's reaction at the end of yesterday's game was over the top. Far from it, Gerrards record is far worse than Dean Smith, yet he is still our manager. I was at the game yesterday, and although I didn't boo Gerrard, fans pay to watch their team and are perfectly entitled to express their opinion, more so than Richards who stole a living whilst he was at AVFC.



I'd go with Brendan Rodgers personally.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> Funny that Gerrard and Lampard are being compared again now but it's to see who's actually the worst! Evertonil will break first and get rid of that cockernee spiv I reckon. But Gerrard's winning the league shows just how poor Scottish fitbae is, does it not?



What sort of logic is that? Sure, the league is completely skewed in favour of two teams, but we have a 12 team top flight. England has 20, and the same four sides routinely finish at the top, so proportionally it's just the same.

It's the same across all the European leagues.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2022)

Man Utd have excelled themselves again signing Antony for £80 million. At least he's young I suppose. 

It's funny how their fans keep moaning on about wanting the Glazers out, and in some respects they are right, but it can't be denied that they're fronting up financially. It's not their fault whoever is responsible keeps signing poor players, or recruiting duff managers. Ten Hag may just as well sign the whole Ajax team at this point.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> Funny that Gerrard and Lampard are being compared again now but it's to see who's actually the worst! Evertonil will break first and get rid of that cockernee spiv I reckon. But Gerrard's winning the league shows just how poor Scottish fitbae is, does it not?



Every league in Europe is exactly the same top 2/3 sides win all the time the rest make up the numbers . England’s Premier League is certainly talked up enough. Plenty money gets poured in !


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (29 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'd go with Brendan Rodgers personally.



Ah, I forgot about Brendan Rodgers, that's quite possible. It's not beyond the bounds of probability that Leicester sack Rodgers, and he ends up at Villa Park.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Ah, I forgot about Brendan Rodgers, that's quite possible. It's not beyond the bounds of probability that Leicester sack Rodgers, and he ends up at Villa Park.



Never really understood the hype around him. Playoff win with Swansea, FA Cup with Leicester (the Community Shield is a glorified friendly) and a bunch of trophies in Scotland, but when your playing budget is bigger than the rest of all the division's teams combined, that's a given.

I suppose he has a good win ratio, but not much to show for it.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (29 Aug 2022)

The consensus amongst Villa fans social media is they would like Potter or Poch. 

Both of which I think is rather delusional. Poch is unlikely to come to Villa, were not big enough in my opinion, and the owners would be unlikely to give him the money he would want to improve the squad. 

Potter has been steadily building a good team at Brighton and I cannot see him wanting to walk away to come to a club with more than its fair share of problems, even though he is a Villa fan.

That leaves Rodgers who, if he gets the push, will be available. 

Personally, I would love to have Potter, but I think is highly unlikely.


----------



## PaulB (29 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> What sort of logic is that? Sure, the league is completely skewed in favour of two teams, but we have a 12 team top flight. England has 20, and the same four sides routinely finish at the top, so proportionally it's just the same.
> 
> It's the same across all the European leagues.



 Yeah, right! So you've had the occasional Leicester, Blackburn and Leeds winning your 'league' have you? You've got an Arsenal, a Spurs and a resurgent Newcastle keeping the top two on their toes  Don't make me laugh!


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I reckon Gerrard will be the first Premier League manager to get the sack this season. Tactically clueless in my opinion and rumours are he is losing the dressing room, never a good sign.
> 
> Micah Richards in an article for the BBC said the Villa fan's reaction at the end of yesterday's game was over the top. Far from it, Gerrards record is far worse than Dean Smith, yet he is still our manager. I was at the game yesterday, and although I didn't boo Gerrard, fans pay to watch their team and are perfectly entitled to express their opinion, more so than Richards who stole a living whilst he was at AVFC.



Whilst its obviously not going to plan at the minute, Gerrard is likely to be successful if given the right tools to do the job. He's definitely not tactically clueless, quite the opposite I thought.


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> Yeah, right! So you've had the occasional Leicester, Blackburn and Leeds winning your 'league' have you? You've got an Arsenal, a Spurs and a resurgent Newcastle keeping the top two on their toes  Don't make me laugh!



Is that the Leeds team that got handed their erse by Rangers?


----------



## PaulB (29 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Is that the Leeds team that got handed their erse by Rangers?



No, it's a different one.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> Yeah, right! So you've had the occasional Leicester, Blackburn and Leeds winning your 'league' have you? You've got an Arsenal, a Spurs and a resurgent Newcastle keeping the top two on their toes  Don't make me laugh!



Occasional is the key word here. If you knew anything about the game in Scotland, you'd understand the disparity in finances between Rangers and Celtic, and everyone else.

Outside those two, our top flight is competitive and quite a lot of fun. Sure, the quality isn't great sometimes, but it is what it is.

Remind me, while the media was going on relentlessly about how Liverpool might be able to win a 4 trophy haul last season, what happened? Oh, that's right, it didn't.

And which club from the UK has managed that feat?

ETA: And the occasional Liverpool winning your league?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (29 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Whilst its obviously not going to plan at the minute, Gerrard is likely to be successful if given the right tools to do the job. He's definitely not tactically clueless, quite the opposite I thought.


He's been given more than enough tools i.e. money, his own coaching staff, a purpose built and brand new training centre

He bought in Coutinho, who has underachieved so far. It's mystifying as to why Buendia is consistently failing to get a start over him. Gerrard wants to play narrow and doesn't play wingers, much to the frustration of Bailey, I can see him leaving at the end of the season. The problem is Villa Park is a massive pitch which allows the opposition to get out very easy to get at you.

I sincerely hope he does turn it around, but the cards are now stacked against him. We have an in form Arsenal away on Wednesday evening and Man City next Saturday. We have Southampton and Leicester after that, if we lose most of these fixtures, I think he is toast.

John Percy of the Telegraph has written a good piece on the troubles facing Gerrard.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2022/08/29/why-steven-gerrard-already-pressure-aston-villa/

Use https://12ft.io/ to bypass the paywall.


----------



## PaulB (29 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Occasional is the key word here. If you knew anything about the game in Scotland, you'd understand the disparity in finances between Rangers and Celtic, and everyone else.
> 
> Outside those two, our top flight is competitive and quite a lot of fun. Sure, the quality isn't great sometimes, but it is what it is.
> 
> ...



How many times have a team outside the bigot brothers won the 'league' in Scotland in the last FIFTY years? 'Disparity in Finance'! You really have no idea about football. Or finance.


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> He's been given more than enough tools i.e. money, his own coaching staff, a purpose built and brand new training centre
> 
> He bought in Coutinho, who has underachieved so far. It's mystifying as to why Buendia is consistently failing to get a start over him. Gerrard wants to play narrow and doesn't play wingers, much to the frustration of Bailey, I can see him leaving at the end of the season. The problem is Villa Park is a massive pitch which allows the opposition to get out very easy to get at you.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link and the ladder. 

Interesting read, and I won't try to argue with any of that. My only point was I always felt we were watching the development of a potentially cracking manager up here and still fully expect him to go to the very top in much the same way as his playing career.

Obviously there will be tough times for him, but that's the challenge for everyone.


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> No, it's a different one.



Really?


----------



## PaulB (29 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Really?



You started it.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> How many times have a team outside the bigot brothers won the 'league' in Scotland in the last FIFTY years? 'Disparity in Finance'! You really have no idea about football. Or finance.



Aberdeen won the league in 1985, Dundee United won it in 1983. And I'm well aware of the finances in the game.

What is it about Liverpool fans and being so tetchy about football on here? It's very strange.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Aberdeen won the league in 1985, Dundee United won it in 1983. And I'm well aware of the finances in the game.
> 
> What is it about Liverpool fans and being so tetchy about football on here? It's very strange.



You know what they need to do though...


----------



## PaulB (30 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Aberdeen won the league in 1985, Dundee United won it in 1983. And I'm well aware of the finances in the game.
> 
> What is it about Liverpool fans and being so tetchy about football on here? It's very strange.



You've got everything as wrong as wrong could be here. You seem to have a very curious way of thinking about stuff. I'm a born lifelong red so if we win everything or win nothing, it's neither here nor there for me. I'll be going till I die anyway so it would suit me much more if we were in division 4, 

But your mental block about finance! WTAF? One of your only two teams fell off their perch and there was a massive rush to fill the vacuum...until the other team just went back on their perch again. Nae problemo. No massive investment was forthcoming of the sort that's needed to bring others to the table in England. No film stars bought any teams like happened in Wales. Finance keeps the others out! More like apathy.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> You've got everything as wrong as wrong could be here. You seem to have a very curious way of thinking about stuff. I'm a born lifelong red so if we win everything or win nothing, it's neither here nor there for me. I'll be going till I die anyway so it would suit me much more if we were in division 4, then I wouldn't have so many Jowys around.
> 
> But your mental block about finance! WTAF? One of your only two teams fell off their perch and there was a massive rush to fill the vacuum...until the other team just went back on their perch again. Nae problemo. No massive investment was forthcoming of the sort that's needed to bring others to the table in England. No film stars bought any teams like happened in Wales. Finance keeps the others out! More like apathy.



Righto, so there are only two teams in Scottish football in your mind? Seriously?

There was no rush when Rangers went bust, what on earth are you on about? 

People predicted doom for the game in Scotland, didn't happen. You clearly know nothing about it.


----------



## PaulB (30 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Righto, so there are only two teams in Scottish football in your mind? Seriously?
> 
> There was no rush when Rangers went bust, what on earth are you on about?
> 
> People predicted doom for the game in Scotland, didn't happen. You clearly know nothing about it.



Well I do see swathes of empty seats when the Edinburgh derby is played. 

Of course I don't think there are only two teams in Scotland, Fort William being my favourite second team. I do know however that there are only two teams in the Premier Scottish league and your psychic crutch - finance - has nothing to do with it.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> You'll know about this then, the practicalities of going the match. How much are the seats at the London? Do you use them as seats or do you stand? How much for a bag of crisps? A pint of lager? Do you leave slightly before the end or wait until the final whistle and how long does it take to get out of the stadium if after the final whistle?


Sorry only just seen your post as i flit in and out of C/C so i'll answer your questions.
I pay £170 for my season ticket as i am a (cough)senior.It might be the cheapest S/T in the stadium but you still get a good view.
I sit most of the time.
Never buy any drink or food in the ground as it's a rip off.
Wait until the final whistle.It still baffles me why people are leaving the ground with ten minutes to go and the game is still in the balance.
Takes about one minute to get out of the ground.I don't go to the nearest station(Stratford)as it's too packed.Prefer to walk to West Ham station which is about twenty minutes away.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (30 Aug 2022)

Good job I'm not a betting man. I would lose a fortune


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> Well I do see swathes of empty seats when the Edinburgh derby is played.
> 
> Of course I don't think there are only two teams in Scotland, Fort William being my favourite second team. I do know however that there are only two teams in the Premier Scottish league and your psychic crutch - finance - has nothing to do with it.



Swathes of empty seats. Very good. They've been rebuilding both their stadiums recently. 

There are 12 teams in our top flight. Which if you knew anything about, which you clearly don't, would know are vastly underfunded compared to Rangers and Celtic.

Nice one on supporting Fort William, who are useless. I believe it was Rothes who beat them last?


----------



## PaulB (30 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Swathes of empty seats. Very good. They've been rebuilding both their stadiums recently.
> 
> There are 12 teams in our top flight. Which if you knew anything about, which you clearly don't, would know are vastly underfunded compared to Rangers and Celtic.
> 
> Nice one on supporting Fort William, who are useless. I believe it was Rothes who beat them last?



Well I know a great deal more than you but as you like to have the last word ... I'll gift you an open goal on this and won't respond. Do your blerst.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Ah, I forgot about Brendan Rodgers, that's quite possible. It's not beyond the bounds of probability that Leicester sack Rodgers, and he ends up at Villa Park.



Well, we both got it wrong. Parker binned, which honestly I find surprising given the start Bournemouth have had to their season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Well, we both got it wrong. Parker binned, which honestly I find surprising given the start Bournemouth have had to their season.



I think Parker got the boot because of his criticism of the club's unwillingness to "Invest" (Piss money up the wall) rather than that one result.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2022)

Christ alive we were poor against Southampton.

Yes, we have injuries piling up but there's no fight in the side at the moment.


----------



## Slick (30 Aug 2022)

A good opportunity for Rangers to give the young pretenders a run out tonight in the cup, although it proved a bit tighter than I'm sure they planned but we move on and look in good shape with quite a crop of talent assembled from all over. Fingers crossed some of them make the breakthrough this season.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Christ alive we were poor against Southampton.
> 
> Yes, we have injuries piling up but there's no fight in the side at the moment.



Watched the game and yes , I’d say the same as a neutral . Funny start to the season ! Slow slow start for some players ?!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Watched the game and yes , I’d say the same as a neutral . Funny start to the season ! Slow slow start for some players ?!



Pre-season turmoil not helping eg late out of the traps in the transfer market.

No DoF and TT too involved in those activities = eye off the coaching ball.

Strange start to the season for a number of teams.

Things can only get better...

...hopefully!


----------



## shep (31 Aug 2022)

FFS! 
Liverpool put 9 past them, they sack their Manager and Wolves fail to score!


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2022)

Unlucky the Toon! So close to a well deserved point at Anfield.
No idea how it will go against Leicester tomorrow, but fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## PaulB (31 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Unlucky the Toon! So close to a well deserved point at Anfield.
> No idea how it will go against Leicester tomorrow, but fingers and toes crossed.



Unlucky the toon? That was THE most disgraceful time-wasting performance I've seen at Anfield - and believe me, I've seen a few. Pope was the worst culprit; repeatedly dropping onto the floor to hold the ball that he'd collected at waist height. Their players kicking the ball away constantly. Even after Liverpool equalised, they STILL chewed up any second they could. Several of their players dropping to the floor hoping the ref would take sympathy and hold up the onslaught they were facing. We came away feeling justice had been done and to hear the Geordies going back to their coaches having the temerity to complain the ref had allowed the time they thought they'd stolen off us! We chuckled as we passed them.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

PaulB said:


> Unlucky the toon? That was THE most disgraceful time-wasting performance I've seen at Anfield - and believe me, I've seen a few. Pope was the worst culprit; repeatedly dropping onto the floor to hold the ball that he'd collected at waist height. Their players kicking the ball away constantly. Even after Liverpool equalised, they STILL chewed up any second they could. Several of their players dropping to the floor hoping the ref would take sympathy and hold up the onslaught they were facing. We came away feeling justice had been done and to hear the Geordies going back to their coaches having the temerity to complain the ref had allowed the time they thought they'd stolen off us! We chuckled as we passed them.



Ok, fair play. I watched the game as a neutral and said what I thought. This is what the BBC said : '_Liverpool scrambled over the line in what was a largely unimpressive performance'._


----------



## PaulB (1 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ok, fair play. I watched the game as a neutral and said what I thought. This is what the BBC said : '_Liverpool scrambled over the line in what was a largely unimpressive performance'._



The BBC are wrong. It was the time-wasting, kick-the-ball-away, cheating, con-the-ref play-acting that was clearly a Newcastle tactic that disrupted play and repeatedly stopped Liverpool from building momentum. I know I have a bias here but so does BBC man, Geordie Robson who came out with that! As I understand it, joelinton was the winner on the night of the Fallon D'floor award.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2022)

PaulB said:


> The BBC are wrong. It was the time-wasting, kick-the-ball-away, cheating, con-the-ref play-acting that was clearly a Newcastle tactic that disrupted play and repeatedly stopped Liverpool from building momentum. I know I have a bias here but so does BBC man, Geordie Robson who came out with that! As I understand it, joelinton was the winner on the night of the Fallon D'floor award.



Southampton who deservedly won at the weekend were a nightmare - every time they had a throw-in in range of our (Chelsea's) box, their long throw-in "specialist" took an age to stroll over from way across the pitch after one of their other players had already trotted over to make out they were going to take it. Frustrating!

I get it when the last few minutes of a match are running down but not the whole game.

Referee's seem blind to much of this nonsense.

Southampton also made a big deal of every tackle that resulted in a foul to them too.

For balance, three of our players did it once apiece.

Drives me mad whether the culprit is "us"
or "them".


----------



## GetFatty (1 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Aberdeen won the league in 1985, Dundee United won it in 1983. And I'm well aware of the finances in the game.
> 
> What is it about Liverpool fans and being so tetchy about football on here? It's very strange.



We’re not all tetchy


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Sep 2022)

PaulB said:


> The BBC are wrong. It was the time-wasting, kick-the-ball-away, cheating, con-the-ref play-acting that was clearly a Newcastle tactic that disrupted play and repeatedly stopped Liverpool from building momentum. I know I have a bias here but so does BBC man, Geordie Robson who came out with that! As I understand it, joelinton was the winner on the night of the Fallon D'floor award.



Time wasting so be it but Liverpool were again quite poor compared to their recent standards. Passes going awol etc. I thought Newcastle were unlucky to be fair .


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 659660



Man U need another goal at least . They may pay for missing there chances first half .


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2022)

I don't take much notice of the PL transfer dealings as it's all too ridiculous for words but I've been having an idle browse this morning.

£1.9bn spent this summer by PL clubs. This is daft, monopoly money and really demonstrates a lack of commitment or interest from PL clubs in developing the game. Why bother when it's easier to chuck money at a problem.

Forest have purchased an entire squad. 21 players. I don't know if any of last season's squad have been retained or are playing but if I'd been part of the promotion winning side I'd be very angry at not getting a chance to prove myself in the PL. There'd be some justice if Forest go down with huge debts.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I don't take much notice of the PL transfer dealings as it's all too ridiculous for words but I've been having an idle browse this morning.
> 
> £1.9bn spent this summer by PL clubs. This is daft, monopoly money and really demonstrates a lack of commitment or interest from PL clubs in developing the game. Why bother when it's easier to chuck money at a problem.
> 
> Forest have purchased an entire squad. 21 players. I don't know if any of last season's squad have been retained or are playing but if I'd been part of the promotion winning side I'd be very angry at not getting a chance to prove myself in the PL. There'd be some justice if Forest go down with huge debts.



Seemingly a lot of that squad have left the club

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/62761807
They’ve probably spent less in total than some of the big clubs have on one player though!


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 659660



Looking good


----------



## shep (2 Sep 2022)

Most of Forest's players were on loan apparently, I haven't done an in depth analysis of it so can't be sure, but that's what the word is.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> Most of Forest's players were on loan apparently, I haven't done an in depth analysis of it so can't be sure, but that's what the word is.



The link says similar, or they were out of contract or sold (someone went to Spurs for example I think)


----------



## shep (2 Sep 2022)

They've bought 2 of our players (Wolves) so hope that doesn't come back to bite us.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> ...really demonstrates a lack of commitment or interest from PL clubs in developing the game.



Interested in what you mean by that - perhaps you could expand if you have a moment to spare.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2022)

That Merseyside derby was a cracker, wish all 0-0's were like that.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Interested in what you mean by that - perhaps you could expand if you have a moment to spare.



Yeh i find his comment a strange one, on commitment to developing the game….i mean liverpool had two 20yr olds in the middle of the park today and gomez in defence, all young homegrown talent, along with robbo and trent

chelsea the same with reece james, ben chilwell, gallagher, mason mount…..

other teams also have homegrown young talent coming through. So its an odd comment to be fair.


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2022)

Bit of a blip in Glasgow earlier, probably just saving ourselves for the champions league.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> Most of Forest's players were on loan apparently, I haven't done an in depth analysis of it so can't be sure, but that's what the word is.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Bit of a blip in Glasgow earlier, probably just saving ourselves for the champions league.



Pumped


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Pumped



I prefer to think of it as a tactical retreat before the big battles start.


----------



## shep (3 Sep 2022)

Won at last!


----------



## T4tomo (4 Sep 2022)

Cracking Merseyside Derby from a neutral point of view. Some awesome goal keeping. Felt Everton were unlucky not to win that, and VvD was lucky not to get a straight red.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Cracking Merseyside Derby from a neutral point of view. Some awesome goal keeping. Felt Everton were unlucky not to win that, and VvD was lucky not to get a straight red.



I thought it was a red card all day long - some odd decisions in most games it seems eg ours against West Ham when Antonio's headlock wasn't deemed as a second yellow and he was still on the pitch when he scored minutes later.

Still, back on point; was it discussed on the Linekar & Shearer comedy show for the definitive non-agenda driven opinion? 🙄


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Cracking Merseyside Derby from a neutral point of view. Some awesome goal keeping. Felt Everton were unlucky not to win that, and VvD was lucky not to get a straight red.



Evertone unlucky not to win it….did you watch the game and see who got man of the match???


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I thought it was a red card all day long - some odd decisions in most games it seems eg ours against West Ham when Antonio's headlock wasn't deemed as a second yellow and he was still on the pitch when he scored minutes later.
> 
> Still, back on point; was it discussed on the Linekar & Shearer comedy show for the definitive non-agenda driven opinion? 🙄


I respect you @SpokeyDokey as one of our most honest and level headed posters but i think on this occasion your bias got in the way of your thinking as you failed to mention "our" goal which was disallowed because of weak refereeing and that Mendy is not only a useless goalkeeper( I don't know why a top club like Chelsea keep playing him?)but he is also a great actor.I nearly said cheat!
Rant over


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

Thanks for your kind words.

I do think it was a foul though, hence my no mention, although I would be a fool to deny that as a fan I will always be biased.

Presume they made a meal of it on MOTD? esp' if Shearer was in a mood because of the NUFC chalked-off goal debacle. 

I think VAR is great but the handling of it needs a firm kick up the butt so that we at least understand the "why" behind decisions in real-time. 

Mendy has been suspect ever since he came back from the ACN - time for a rest methinks.

Poor game all round yesterday. Chelsea off the pace and will remain so at least until we bed in the new members of the squad. Top 4 is my best hope this season tbh. I would be very unhappy if Spurs & Arsenal come in ahead of us although the latter seem to be firing on all six and are a big threat. 

I thought Moyes showed too much respect to an ailing Chelsea with the ultra-defensive first half display from The Hammers. Could've done better imo. 

Good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Sep 2022)

Thanks @SpokeyDokey 
We will just have to agree to disagree about the incident


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Evertone unlucky not to win it….did you watch the game and see who got man of the match???



Pickford I believe.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Pickford I believe.



He did play extremely well I must say.

A very good goalie and I'd swap him for Mendy in a heartbeat.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He did play extremely well I must say.
> 
> A very good goalie and I'd swap him for Mendy in a heartbeat.



Agree, and shoe-in for world cup even though Pope is doing a terrific job.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Interested in what you mean by that - perhaps you could expand if you have a moment to spare.



Apologies, the last couple of days have been a bit busy! I see it from three perspectives the first being the PL clubs don't really have to work hard, if at all, to earn their main revenue, TV rights. Clearly everything on the football side must be to a very high standard to keep the sponsors, advertisers etc. happy but I don't think it can be claimed the PL clubs have to do much beyond this meaning their revenues are largely meaningless - player values and wages have been driven up and up simply because there is more and more money being thrown at the game. If historically only half the amount had been offered by Sky et al player values and wages would be half what they are today. So in this sense it is Monopoly money as it has no real value.

The PL clubs choose to put the bulk of their earnings into today through buying any player they want and paying outrageous, obscene salaries. Money pours out of the game with scant regard for developing future talent through the more traditional, and perhaps more secure, routes. I suspect like me you're old enough to recall how a players would move through the divisions attracting increasing fees as they went, in this way revenues trickled down through the league helping to sustain clubs at each level. Players matured, gained experience and found their level. This simply doesn't happen anymore.

Instead we have the academy system which is closely tied to the loan system. The clubs invest millions in the early development of young players then, as they edge towards a PL first team squad, are loaned out for a season or two, to mature and show if they have the talent to make the PL. At this point the clubs who take the loan player become responsible for all the associated costs, take all the risk but gain none of the value. My club, Rovers, "benefits" from this system and we've been able to watch some wonderful footballers...........for a season and then we have to begin all over again making it extremely difficult to build a squad capable of winning promotion and maintaining a place in the PL. The PL clubs snaffle up all the young talent, farm them out to other clubs for a couple of seasons who pay their wages until the PL club decides if they're good enough or not. This works in favour of the PL clubs and denies lower league sides the opportunity to nurture and develop talent. At the same time clubs such as mine have to take huge gambles on players, last January Rovers gambled on promotion and didn't sell three players who then were out of contract in the summer. This summer Diaz has stayed as no PL club will match the asking price, doesn't surprise me, and we face the possibility he will sign a pre-contract in January, he'll be free next summer.

This example may be extreme and one I only fell across after chatting with a Coventry supporting friend. Todd Kane has played for both sides. Kane signed for Chelsea at under-8 level, he was with Chelsea for 18 years. Having signed his first professional contract in 2011 between 2012 and 2019 he was loaned to PNE, Rovers, Bristol City, Forest, NEC Nijmegen, Groningen, Oxford United and Hull before signing for QPR. I would argue if Chelsea believed in the player they should have invested seven years wages in him but instead chose to get eight (yes, 8) other clubs to fund his wages while a decision was made about his potential. As I say this could be an extreme example but for me it highlights the corrupt nature of the loan system. Kane is a journeyman and I feel it would benefit the game more if players like him developed through the older methods I describes above.

Basically the Academy and loan system exists to provide PL clubs a no risk opportunity to grab every potential player with no real benefit to the rest of the football league.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Sep 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/FMS_1903/status/1566388599876194310


There's always one


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://twitter.com/FMS_1903/status/1566388599876194310
> 
> 
> There's always one




She's a belter.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Sep 2022)

This is a belter too -


View: https://twitter.com/pwgray/status/1566400879242125312


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies, the last couple of days have been a bit busy! I see it from three perspectives the first being the PL clubs don't really have to work hard, if at all, to earn their main revenue, TV rights. Clearly everything on the football side must be to a very high standard to keep the sponsors, advertisers etc. happy but I don't think it can be claimed the PL clubs have to do much beyond this meaning their revenues are largely meaningless - player values and wages have been driven up and up simply because there is more and more money being thrown at the game. If historically only half the amount had been offered by Sky et al player values and wages would be half what they are today. So in this sense it is Monopoly money as it has no real value.
> 
> The PL clubs choose to put the bulk of their earnings into today through buying any player they want and paying outrageous, obscene salaries. Money pours out of the game with scant regard for developing future talent through the more traditional, and perhaps more secure, routes. I suspect like me you're old enough to recall how a players would move through the divisions attracting increasing fees as they went, in this way revenues trickled down through the league helping to sustain clubs at each level. Players matured, gained experience and found their level. This simply doesn't happen anymore.
> 
> ...



Did you feel the same way when Jack Walker was funding blackburn to the tune of millions up millions each season??? Paying 5 million for chris sutton way back in july 1994? And a record breaking at the time 3.6m for alan shearer in 92, before then selling him for 15m in 96…..

i mean come on, they were huge amounts of money back 30yrs ago……i mean, this is what the guardian wrote back then about you signing shearer and sutton, with the last line being the most significant.

“*That summer Blackburn signed the most promising centre-forward in England, the 21-year-old Alan Shearer, yet although his goals and dominance ultimately inspired Rovers to win the Premier League in 1995 it was the signing of his striking partner Chris Sutton, £5m from Norwich, on reported wages of £10,000 a week, which was reckoned truly to have fuelled a new generation of footballers' wage inflation.”*


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Did you feel the same way when Jack Walker was funding blackburn to the tune of millions up millions each season??? Paying 5 million for chris sutton way back in july 1994? And a record breaking at the time 3.6m for alan shearer in 92, before then selling him for 15m in 96…..
> 
> i mean come on, they were huge amounts of money back 30yrs ago



A different situation. It was Walker's own money, there was no loan or academy system. The club was largely run on a very tight budget making a total loss over that period of +/- £25m - the level of debt when Venkys bought the club in 2010..

At the time the PL was in its infancy, two years old and in no way comparable with today's game.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A different situation. It was Walker's own money, there was no loan or academy system. The club was largely run on a very tight budget making a total loss over that period of +/- £25m - the level of debt when Venkys bought the club in 2010..
> 
> At the time the PL was in its infancy, two years old and in no way comparable with today's game.



But you still broke transfer records and paid huge wages……..pot, kettle, black springs to mind.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> But you still broke transfer records and paid huge wages……..pot, kettle, black springs to mind.



I have found in my life as one sees situations change, things evolve one changes one's view. I suspect this would be a new experience for yourself. As I have already commented the PL was in its' infancy, the money involved at Ewood was private and much of that I commented on didn't exist at the time. I perhaps should add the players you highlighted, along with all of that team, were sold over a few years, creating revenue for the club and an example of the more traditional approach clubs took.

Rovers did not hold players under contract for seven years, loaning them out for other clubs to take financial responsibility for and eventually discarding them as not good enough. We paid our way in this respect. If you took a little while to consider the points I raised you might come up with a discussion rather than a rather silly pot, kettle, black remark.......................


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have found in my life as one sees situations change, things evolve one changes one's view. I suspect this would be a new experience for yourself. As I have already commented the PL was in its' infancy, the money involved at Ewood was private and much of that I commented on didn't exist at the time. I perhaps should add the players you highlighted, along with all of that team, were sold over a few years, creating revenue for the club and an example of the more traditional approach clubs took.
> 
> Rovers did not hold players under contract for seven years, loaning them out for other clubs to take financial responsibility for and eventually discarding them as not good enough. We paid our way in this respect. If you took a little while to consider the points I raised you might come up with a discussion rather than a rather silly pot, kettle, black remark.......................



Whether the league was in its infancy or not, you still spent big and spent huge wages......the loan system for players has been around for many years ( around 1966 i believe) so its hardly a new phenomenom is it..... and the money currently being spent is CLUBS money, no matter were it comes from. TV revenue is part of the game......so its clubs money to spend how they wish.

As for views change, yeh mine have.....the premier league is better than it ever has been and long may it continue. Maybe if rovers ever get back there, you will give back all the TV money you get and keep using venkey only money i guess. i mean you dont wan to be a hypocrit by spending tv revenue money and using the loan system for players now do you.

I mean, Its a good job the loan system is in place otherwise you wouldnt have had players like, this season....and harvey elliot in previous seasons.

Dont knock what your taking advantage of.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2022)

Anyway back to the Man U game , quite an entertaining game I thought . Arsenal a good side and will feel a wee bit aggrieved. Magire is still a scare story . First touch a booking  . They look a much more solid unit in defence and McTominay appears to have had a rocket up the arris.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Whether the league was in its infancy or not, you still spent big and spent huge wages......the loan system for players has been around for many years ( around 1966 i believe) so its hardly a new phenomenom is it..... and the money currently being spent is CLUBS money, no matter were it comes from. TV revenue is part of the game......so its clubs money to spend how they wish.
> 
> As for views change, yeh mine have.....the premier league is better than it ever has been and long may it continue. Maybe if rovers ever get back there, you will give back all the TV money you get and keep using venkey only money i guess. i mean you dont wan to be a hypocrit by spending tv revenue money and using the loan system for players now do you.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how the PL being better than it has ever been qualifies as a change of view? If this is your changed view presumably you previously thought it a poor league?

I didn't suggest the money clubs spend isn't their money. I did state the money chose to put into Rovers was his own. Did you chose to ignore this?

Did you miss this bit?

My club, Rovers, "benefits" from this system and *we've been able to watch some wonderful footballers........*...for a season and then we have to begin all over again making it extremely difficult to build a squad capable of winning promotion and maintaining a place in the PL.

Why is it you are only able to engage in such an aggressive manner?


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure how the PL being better than it has ever been qualifies as a change of view? If this is your changed view presumably you previously thought it a poor league?
> 
> I didn't suggest the money clubs spend isn't their money. I did state the money chose to put into Rovers was his own. Did you chose to ignore this?
> 
> ...



Theres no aggression in my post, if you read it that way, thats your problem not mine…..

so jack walker never used Tv revenue money to run blackburn rovers when he was in charge??? where did that money go then???
and whos money did roman abromivich use?? I believe it was his own……

your whole post is just full of holes and jealousy towards other clubs


----------



## T4tomo (6 Sep 2022)

Its wasn't a classic, but nice to get a win in the first Tees Wear derby for 4 years or so. #UTB


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2022)

Champions league is back tonight......who have United got in the first round of matches???


----------



## Slick (6 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Champions league is back tonight......who have United got in the first round of matches???



Looking forward to tomorrow night, but under no illusions.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2022)

Ye gods that was painful.

Crap up front, crap at the back and very crap in the middle.

For sure with new players appearing almost every game this team will take a while to gel; but it is hard to watch.

Fair play to Dynamo Zagreb, they took their sucker punch chance and then defended superbly.


----------



## GetFatty (7 Sep 2022)

Just wow. I didn’t see that coming and I doubt Tuchel did either


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2022)

GetFatty said:


> Just wow. I didn’t see that coming and I doubt Tuchel did either



Stunned here - thought he would be given more time.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2022)

Not surprising especially given new owners...who's available who's not been there before...Pochettino?


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2022)

New owner, same trap door in the manager's office…


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> Not surprising especially given new owners...who's available who's not been there before...Pochettino?



zidane...


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2022)

According to Alistair Magowan of the BBC…
" Decision taken over the course of the last 100 days since ownership took charge, and would have been taken regardless of the result against Dinamo Zagreb last night. So not about results but wider issues

It is understood that Tuchel lost the confidence of the players and the board in recent times and had become less communicative with both groups
Chelsea need a manager who is for the long-term who buys into the collaborative culture and has focus and determination to take the club to the next level
Part of that is developing not only young, but all players in the squad, which it was felt was not happening
New signings were down to collaboration of board and Tuchel, so not right to say that they were all Tuchel targets, and he became less involved as time went on
An interim coaching staff will be appointed from within the club, but Chelsea hope to make a swift appointment as Tuchel's replacement"


----------



## R_nger (7 Sep 2022)

StuAff said:


> According to Alistair Magowan of the BBC…
> " Decision taken over the course of the last 100 days since ownership took charge, and would have been taken regardless of the result against Dinamo Zagreb last night. So not about results but wider issues
> 
> It is understood that Tuchel lost the confidence of the players and the board in recent times and had become less communicative with both groups
> ...



I thought part of the reason for buying Aubamayang was his relationship with Tuchel - it’s all very odd if they knew he had no future. Maybe having Tuchel as their coach was attractive to potential transfer targets and that’s why he wasn’t sacked earlier ?


----------



## GetFatty (7 Sep 2022)

StuAff said:


> According to Alistair Magowan of the BBC…
> " Decision taken over the course of the last 100 days since ownership took charge, and would have been taken regardless of the result against Dinamo Zagreb last night. So not about results but wider issues
> 
> It is understood that Tuchel lost the confidence of the players and the board in recent times and had become less communicative with both groups
> ...



Well I think that rationale rules out any move for Zidane then


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2022)

Graham Potter is their first choice, says the Guardian…


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2022)

Does the Guardian have a history of getting this stuff right? Or the bookies...according to the BBC...
_Brighton manager Graham Potter, former Tottenham and Paris St-Germain boss Mauricio Pochettino and ex-Real Madrid head coach Zinedine Zidane are among the early favourites with bookmakers to replace Tuchel._


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

StuAff said:


> According to Alistair Magowan of the BBC…
> " Decision taken over the course of the last 100 days since ownership took charge, and would have been taken regardless of the result against Dinamo Zagreb last night. So not about results but wider issues
> 
> It is understood that Tuchel lost the confidence of the players and the board in recent times and had become less communicative with both groups
> ...



Maybe they will start bringing back the huge youth squad that is spread all over the world on loan agreements and call an end to the big spending of the Roman era


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> Does the Guardian have a history of getting this stuff right?



Does any paper or broadsheet have any history of getting it right


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Does any paper or broadsheet have any history of getting it right



Dunno, hence the question 
According to the BBC, it's the bookies who have him in the running (post edited above, I don't read newspapers/their websites, just get my football news from the BBC as it's easy!)


----------



## GetFatty (7 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> Does the Guardian have a history of getting this stuff right? Or the bookies...according to the BBC...
> _Brighton manager Graham Potter, former Tottenham and Paris St-Germain boss Mauricio Pochettino and ex-Real Madrid head coach Zinedine Zidane are among the early favourites with bookmakers to replace Tuchel._



They just draw up a list of who is available but OneFootball are reporting that an approach has been made for Potter


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2022)

Emma Hayes has just been mentioned on Sky 
They are now reporting Potter is travelling to the smoke for talks


----------



## T4tomo (7 Sep 2022)

Neil Warnock is available.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Neil Warnock is available.....



I'd start supporting Spurs or Arsenal if he came here. 😀

Never a dull moment being a CFC supporter. 😂


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Sep 2022)

Indeed. Most companies who have an Employee of the Month award mean it in a slightly different way.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Neil Warnock is available.....



So is my 97 year old auntie but that ain't going to happen either


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd start supporting Spurs or Arsenal if he came here. 😀
> 
> Never a dull moment being a CFC supporter. 😂



Harry Redknapp is coming....he'll be triffick for you guys.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Sep 2022)

Well, I honestly never thought I'd write this, but what a pleasure it is to be following Manchester City, the most professionally run club in the land!


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, I honestly never thought I'd write this, but what a pleasure it is to be following Manchester City, the most professionally run club in the land!



what a joke that is......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, I honestly never thought I'd write this, but what a pleasure it is to be following Manchester City, the most professionally run club in the land!



Depends how far up the food chain you go - by the time you get to UAE/China level you could well be struggling.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow night, but under no illusions.



Ouch…….


----------



## shep (7 Sep 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, I honestly never thought I'd write this, but what a pleasure it is to be following Manchester City, the most professionally run club in the land!



What does 'following ' mean?

I look out for results of other teams I don't support due to friends supporting them so I know how they're getting on for when I see or speak to them. 

Obviously I support my home team by watching them live every week.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> What does 'following ' mean?
> 
> I look out for results of other teams I don't support due to friends supporting them so I know how they're getting on for when I see or speak to them.
> 
> Obviously I support my home team by watching them live every week.



I go to probably a dozen or so home games a year, 

Here's a nice pic from a recent one for you to enjoy. 







Perhaps one or two of those might be at our second home in North London, with some luck and a following wind.


----------



## Slick (7 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Ouch…….



No excuses but why we started with 10 players that got pumped on Saturday is beyond me. 

Getting the confidence back into this team is going to be tough.


----------



## shep (7 Sep 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I go to probably a dozen or so home games a year,
> 
> Here's a nice pic from a recent one for you to enjoy.
> 
> ...



Am I supposed to be impressed or something?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed or something?



Something of course. 

What I naturally anticipated was effusive thanks at answering your (slightly pointed, if I may humbly suggest) question in such a comprehensive and positive way. It's not the first time my hopes have been so comprehensively dashed, alas. 

Was I supposed to be impressed with your 



shep said:


> Obviously I support my home team by watching them live every week.



or something?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Sep 2022)

Tut, imagine getting beat by Ajax


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

Ouch……


----------



## Slick (7 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Tut, imagine getting beat by Ajax
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still 3rd in the group at this stage.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Still 3rd in the group at this stage.



4th on goal difference lol


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2022)

Klopp out! 😁


----------



## Slick (7 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Klopp out! 😁



There's a few on a shoogly nail after tonight.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Sep 2022)

Yes things not well at Merseyside  .


----------



## shep (8 Sep 2022)

Liverpool fans seem a bit quiet, where's all the posturing and cockiness from last season gone?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> Liverpool fans seem a bit quiet, where's all the posturing and cockiness from last season gone?



That comment is such a load of shite.
You will get SOME fans from any club posturing when they're at or near the top but your comment, which is designed to fan flames is wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

@jowwy
You have a better football memory than me so.......when did we last play that badly?
We played some bad stuff 7 or 8 years back but never looked that bad. Forced myself to watch but it was painful.


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @jowwy
> You have a better football memory than me so.......when did we last play that badly?
> We played some bad stuff 7 or 8 years back but never looked that bad. Forced myself to watch but it was painful.



1st half was really bad and i would go back to the hodgson days for that sort of performance........BUT

there were lots of issues last night and maybe we need to look at what they are being told. at one stage last night in the 2nd half Trent was playing centre forward....he cant defend from there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Sep 2022)

one things for sure, L'pool can sort things out with the quality they have, just ask any Man U fan 
Surprised Tuchel has got the boot though, rate the lad. I guess that £13m cheque will soften the blow a bit?


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> one things for sure, L'pool can sort things out with the quality they have, just ask any Man U fan
> Surprised Tuchel has got the boot though, rate the lad. I guess that £13m cheque will soften the blow a bit?



Indeed...on Sky, they kept going on about how not to forget that some poor soul had lost their job and to spare a thought for him and his family


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Neil Warnock is available.....


Do you mean Colin


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> one things for sure, L'pool can sort things out with the quality they have, just ask any Man U fan
> Surprised Tuchel has got the boot though, rate the lad. I guess that £13m cheque will soften the blow a bit?



rumour has it, he got the boot for not agreeing to sign ronaldo......as Boehly had agreed a contract with him and UTD was awilling to sell


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

CFC getting the usual "ruthless" flack in the media. This is an interesting read and shows managers sacked by club since 2000 (as at Jan 2021). 

Some surprises near the top. 

https://www.givemesport.com/1643980...emier-league-team-sacks-the-most-managers/amp


----------



## Rusty Nails (8 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> Liverpool fans seem a bit quiet, where's all the posturing and cockiness from last season gone?



We'll find out on Saturday.


----------



## Slick (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @jowwy
> You have a better football memory than me so.......when did we last play that badly?
> We played some bad stuff 7 or 8 years back but never looked that bad. Forced myself to watch but it was painful.





jowwy said:


> 1st half was really bad and i would go back to the hodgson days for that sort of performance........BUT
> 
> there were lots of issues last night and maybe we need to look at what they are being told. at one stage last night in the 2nd half Trent was playing centre forward....he cant defend from there.


Don't panic lads, I believe GVB has a plan to lay out the red-carpet for your boys and help rebuild their confidence in our up and coming double header. And we won't charge you a penny for the service. I'm looking forward to it..


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> at one stage last night in the 2nd half Trent was playing centre forward....he cant defend from there.


He's not much cop defending from RB either if truth be told.


----------



## flake99please (8 Sep 2022)

Potter announced as Chelsea head coach.


----------



## shep (8 Sep 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> We'll find out on Saturday.



Tell me about it!

Hopefully we'll have 'the shyt*house' on board by then to rattle 'em a bit, not expecting too much out of it though.


----------



## shep (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That comment is such a load of shite.
> You will get SOME fans from any club posturing when they're at or near the top but your comment, which is designed to fan flames is wrong in so many ways.



On this forum specifically you have to admit there's a fair amount of bigheadedness amongst the red faithful, not heard many City fans on here acting the same?


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> On this forum specifically you have to admit there's a fair amount of bigheadedness amongst the red faithful, not heard many City fans on here acting the same?



So you didnt see the city fan boasting they are the best run club in world football then……..eyes only see what they want to see i guess.


----------



## shep (8 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> So you didnt see the city fan boasting they are the best run club in world football then……..eyes only see what they want to see i guess.



I didn't as it happens, try and find it and I'll be sure to crow equally if they falter.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2022)

Why ?
What sad pleasure would that give you.


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2022)

How did United get on last night in the European Farmers League Division 2???


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2022)

They lost…but by fewer goals than LFC


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> They lost…but by fewer goals than LFC



by the 9th best team in spain and in the second division of european competition...........hey but they lost by less than liverpool right. Sheeesh


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> by the 9th best team in spain and in the second division of european competition...........hey but they lost by less than liverpool right. Sheeesh



You can only play the opposition in front of you


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> You can only play the opposition in front of you



Correct, but you chose to state that they lost by less than liverpool……so i added context as to why that may be.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2022)

The 2nd team in Serie A currently beat the 7th in England, so an expected result


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2022)

Footie off.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2022)

The penalty was a joke and maybe some of the Utd players weren't 100% focused, given the earlier sad news. I guess it was too late to cancel the game but I wish they had.


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> The 2nd team in Serie A currently beat the 7th in England, so an expected result



on current form, you could say YES it was an expected result.....thats football for you.


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The penalty was a joke and maybe some of the *Utd players weren't 100% focused, given the earlier sad news*. I guess it was too late to cancel the game but I wish they had.



How many players were english last night and would the foreign contingent care?? but you need some sort of excuse i suppose


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> How many players were english last night and would the foreign contingent care?? but you need some sort of excuse i suppose



No excuses, the result stands. I'm also glad this weekends footy is cancelled as a mark of respect.


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *No excuses,* the result stands. I'm also glad this weekends footy is cancelled as a mark of respect.



yet you made 3 excuses in your first post.......


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> yet you made 3 excuses in your first post.......



Your like a dog with a bone lol  . Probably a good job the games are cancelled this week. I think some of the so called top sides need a reset!


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Your like a dog with a bone lol  . Probably a good job the games are cancelled this week. I think some of the so called top sides need a reset!



No point making a post saying no excuses, while actually making excuses……….

but it may not just be this week. Funeral is Monday 19th, do you think london will be open on the weekend for people to travel around for football, rugby etc etc???? I mean from what up I have read its a 4 day procession for the queens coffin, before Mondays funeral


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2022)

How is stopping football for one, potentially two weekends a 'mark of respect'? 

I don't see it myself. A minutes' silence, or applause, black armbands etc would be a much more positive/open way of marking her passing. 

You could have a minutes' silence at the start of the match, then the applause on the 70th minute.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> How is stopping football for one, potentially two weekends a 'mark of respect'?
> 
> I don't see it myself. A minutes' silence, or applause, black armbands etc would be a much more positive/open way of marking her passing.
> 
> You could have a minutes' silence at the start of the match, then the applause on the 70th minute.



I just don't know. I guess it's how we all feel. And I'm gutted.


----------



## Slick (10 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> How is stopping football for one, potentially two weekends a 'mark of respect'?
> 
> I don't see it myself. A minutes' silence, or applause, black armbands etc would be a much more positive/open way of marking her passing.
> 
> You could have a minutes' silence at the start of the match, then the applause on the 70th minute.



https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....aksehir-game-cut-short-by-referee-3837081?amp

I'm not convinced every team would risk asking their fans to respect a minutes silence, or any other mark of respect.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

Disappointed to find our local derby at Wigan is postponed, potentially I won't get to the match now, neither will my lad, as we're in California for a month in October/November.

I don't agree with cancelling football or other sporting fixtures unless policing demands prevent events going ahead. I won't turn this in to a debate and will say no more.

I see somethings haven't changed in here. Disappointing.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....aksehir-game-cut-short-by-referee-3837081?amp
> 
> I'm not convinced every team would risk asking their fans to respect a minutes silence, or any other mark of respect.



Work colleagues Son was at the game and recorded the minutes silence. Quite disgusting behaviour and bare in mind mostly all home fans. Once again highlights Scotland for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....aksehir-game-cut-short-by-referee-3837081?amp
> 
> I'm not convinced every team would risk asking their fans to respect a minutes silence, or any other mark of respect.



Thing is it happens on some occasions. My experience is in general the vast majority respect these things but from time to time a few knuckleheads don't.

I must say I don't agree with the numerous minutes of silence we have at football matches. I often have to ask my neighbour what it's for? He usually doesn't know either. I rather object to being forced to take part in something which I have no knowledge of........still I only have to give a minute to someone else which is a very tiny thing to ask.


----------



## Slick (10 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thing is it happens on some occasions. My experience is in general the vast majority respect these things but from time to time a few knuckleheads don't.
> 
> I must say I don't agree with the numerous minutes of silence we have at football matches. I often have to ask my neighbour what it's for? He usually doesn't know either. I rather object to being forced to take part in something which I have no knowledge of........still I only have to give a minute to someone else which is a very tiny thing to ask.



I don't mind so much when its an old boy I've never really heard of who played for the team back in the day. Its a respectful nod to the past, and probably means a lot to whoever has been left behind.


----------



## Slick (10 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Work colleagues Son was at the game and recorded the minutes silence. Quite disgusting behaviour and bare in mind mostly all home fans. Once again highlights Scotland for all the wrong reasons.



Loads and loads to be proud of, except our inability to leave the past where it belongs.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> I don't mind so much when its an old boy I've never really heard of who played for the team back in the day. Its a respectful nod to the past, and probably means a lot to whoever has been left behind.



Agree entirely which is why I'm happy to do so. At my club though we have these for people which have no apparent connection or it's for much larger scale things which I might not want to acknowledge.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Sep 2022)

Minute's silence on Remembrance Day (only one club in Scotland deliberately disrupt that) but I prefer a minute's applause. Especially the one's organised by the fans themselves. At a recent game after a young fan had dropped dead at the age of 24, on the 24th minute what felt like the entire stadium got to its feet and applauded whilst the young fans in "the choir" sang his name. It was actually quite moving.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....aksehir-game-cut-short-by-referee-3837081?amp
> 
> I'm not convinced every team would risk asking their fans to respect a minutes silence, or any other mark of respect.



Oh I totally agree, it's so frustrating that there are elements in supports who think that sort of behaviour is acceptable. Makes football fans as a collective far too easy a target.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Oh I totally agree, it's so frustrating that there are elements in supports who think that sort of behaviour is acceptable. Makes football fans as a collective far too easy a target.



Yup. That's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## jowwy (10 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> How is stopping football for one, potentially two weekends a 'mark of respect'?
> 
> I don't see it myself. A minutes' silence, or applause, black armbands etc would be a much more positive/open way of marking her passing.
> 
> You could have a minutes' silence at the start of the match, then the applause on the 70th minute.



Because maybe the players playing football, want to mark their respect for the monarch and not be running around a football pitch kicking a bag of air…..sometimes there are things just more important to some than football. But you wont get that, because you want your football on……

not everyone share your lack of empathy.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (10 Sep 2022)

FC Utrecht has a minute's silence before the first home game of the season, for everyone and anyone who might have died during the off-season. It's a very inclusive club!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Because maybe the players playing football, want to mark their respect for the monarch and not be running around a football pitch kicking a bag of air…..sometimes there are things just more important to some than football. But you wont get that, because you want your football on……
> 
> not everyone share your lack of empathy.



I've plenty of empathy, thanks. I just don't see how stopping certain sporting fixtures shows some kind of respect.


----------



## jowwy (10 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I've plenty of empathy, thanks. I just don't see how stopping certain sporting fixtures shows some kind of respect.



But they do…..so tuff really.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2022)

I think they should have gone ahead. Fans would have been able to show their respect with a minutes silence, as they did impeccably at the cricket today.

And there are also practical reasons, the season is already very compressed because of the world cup break this winter.


----------



## jowwy (10 Sep 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think they should have gone ahead. Fans would have been able to show their respect with a minutes silence, as they did impeccably at the cricket today.
> 
> And there are also practical reasons, the season is already very compressed because of the world cup break this winter.



But the cricket was postponed yesterday and the golf and the cycling and the horse racing…..so football followed suit over the weekend.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> But they do…..so tuff really.



Well, yeah, it's the prerogative of those in charge what to do. But shutting down football, right down to kids levels? Bizarre.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Well, yeah, it's the prerogative of those in charge what to do. But shutting down football, right down to kids levels? Bizarre.



Not just the football though. Shutting down all sport is ridiculous. The football will be shut down next weekend as well.

I have no lack of respect but now have a complete lack of interest. Haven't watched a mainstream TV channel since Friday morning.


----------



## jowwy (10 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Well, yeah, it's the prerogative of those in charge what to do. But shutting down football, right down to kids levels? Bizarre.



But its not just football that was shutdown…..all sports have done it, as a mark of respect.

Why should football be treating it any different to any other sport that did the same???


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> Why should football be treating it any different to any other sport that did the same???



And why shouldn't they? As has been said, it was up to the sports concerned and as yesterday was the first full day of mourning it was appropriate that sports scheduled for then decided to postpone but after that life has to go on, the bills won't disappear because the queen has died.


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2022)

Maybe if football matches could be held without a large police presence and simply stewards and stadium security like other sport, the decision would have been different…but unfortunately that can never happen it seems.
Even my local league 2 club game is policed by the Met


----------



## jowwy (10 Sep 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> And why shouldn't they? As has been said, it was up to the sports concerned and as yesterday was the first full day of mourning it was appropriate that sports scheduled for then decided to postpone but after that life has to go on, the bills won't disappear because the queen has died.



So why did the tour of britain cancel the last 3 stages??? why has all horse racing been stopped until sunday??? why has the great north run cancelled some events????

The Premier league and EFL decided to pay their respects by cancelling this weekends round of games, i love my football, but i understand and respect their decision. Its a shame others cant do the same, for just 1 weekend.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2022)

jowwy said:


> So why did the tour of britain cancel the last 3 stages??? why has all horse racing been stopped until sunday??? why has the great north run cancelled some events????
> 
> The Premier league and EFL decided to pay their respects by cancelling this weekends round of games, i love my football, but i understand and respect their decision. Its a shame others cant do the same, for just 1 weekend.



Police being moved elsewhere . Simple’s and also footballs supporters (
Minority ) being a bunch of Fanny’s


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Sep 2022)

Celtic facing a second week of no opponent.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Sep 2022)

At least managers will have a new excuse due to the interruption, usually forgetting the team played rubbish beforehand.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> At least managers will have a new excuse due to the interruption, usually forgetting the team played rubbish beforehand.



Aye, but cue them moaning about a 'packed fixture schedule'. It already was with the World Cup coming up, but adding to that by postponing a weekend out of 'respect' is only going to make things worse.


----------



## shep (12 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why ?
> What sad pleasure would that give you.



To be fair to the Liverpool fans on here, probably the same pleasure the LFC fans get from pointing how much better their team is compared to most of the other teams in the league, go ask them?


----------



## shep (12 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why ?
> What sad pleasure would that give you.





jowwy said:


> How did United get on last night in the European Farmers League Division 2???


Same pleasure as this fella gets I suppose?


----------



## Chislenko (12 Sep 2022)

You will have to excuse my ignorance here not being a supporter of a "top club" but Liverpool v Ajax is still showing as going ahead tomorrow night.

How is that, police presence, supporter numbers, different than Liverpool playing Crystal Palace in the league?

I don't get it.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> You will have to excuse my ignorance here not being a supporter of a "top club" but Liverpool v Ajax is still showing as going ahead tomorrow night.
> 
> How is that, police presence, supporter numbers, different than Liverpool playing Crystal Palace in the league?
> 
> I don't get it.



Liverpool are playing chelsea in the league not crystal palace and it was to be played in london…..police numbers down there are a tad stretched at the moment. Where as liverpool v ajax is at anfield


----------



## PaulB (13 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> You will have to excuse my ignorance here not being a supporter of a "top club" but Liverpool v Ajax is still showing as going ahead tomorrow night.
> 
> How is that, police presence, supporter numbers, different than Liverpool playing Crystal Palace in the league?
> 
> I don't get it.



Liverpool weren't playing Crystal Palace but Chelsea and the game was to be played in London and as the police had other things to do down there, this game was a non-starter. Liverpool are playing Vim....sorry, Ajax tonight and that game is being played at Anfield so no police problems there.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Sep 2022)

At least the championship is back up and running tonight and tmr.

I do think it was a bit daft cancelling kids / recreational football over the weekend.

Cricket got it right, no play on the friday, mark of respect ahead of saturday's play.

Incidentally the hockey powers that be also said no need to suspend any activities


----------



## AndyRM (13 Sep 2022)

I see Newcastle have signed Karius on a deal until January as they only have one 'keeper, with Darlow breaking his ankle in training.

Good bit of business I reckon, proven in the Premier League, although I do think it's a bit daft there's some clause in Dubravka's loan meaning he can't be recalled until January at the earliest.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1569319416118087680


----------



## PaulB (14 Sep 2022)

Here's a one-guess quiz. Get it wrong, it tells you your percentage but you don't get another go! It's self explanatory but you get to scrutinise your football knowledge and estimate which is the LEAST guessed English Champions. Have a crack and let's know your result.


View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/PenguinsMeercats/obscure-knowledge-eng-foot-champs


----------



## jowwy (14 Sep 2022)

View attachment 661010


Piece of piss


----------



## cisamcgu (14 Sep 2022)

I'm not sure copy and pasting the answers is a good idea, it rather spoils it for everyone else


----------



## jowwy (14 Sep 2022)

PaulB said:


> Here's a one-guess quiz. Get it wrong, it tells you your percentage but you don't get another go! It's self explanatory but you get to scrutinise your football knowledge and estimate which is the LEAST guessed English Champions. Have a crack and let's know your result.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.sporcle.com/games/PenguinsMeercats/obscure-knowledge-eng-foot-champs









Piece of piss


cisamcgu said:


> I'm not sure copy and pasting the answers is a good idea, it rather spoils it for everyone else



i deleted it.......


----------



## T4tomo (14 Sep 2022)

Todd Boehly sounds like a right idiot.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Sep 2022)

I got it!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2022)

Well it was a toss up between two. I went the right way and got it. My other answer was the second least likely.

There's a nice additional question which could be asked and is really the reason I knew the answer.


----------



## PaulB (14 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Todd Boehly sounds like a right idiot.



Mainly because he is.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Sep 2022)

Did you know ....

Tony Blair & Graeme Souness were born in Edinburgh on the same day (6/5/53).

Their immediate successors as Labour leader and Liverpool captain (Gordon Brown & Phil Neal) were also born on the same day (20/2/51).


----------



## PaulB (17 Sep 2022)

Just read that a Serbian referee has been banned FOR LIFE for asking to see a fan's mobile phone footage to help him decide if the player who 'scored' was actually offside! A bit heavy-handed and the ref's been inundated with messages of support. 

https://flipboard.com/topic/chelsea...nSjaU-OhpjCwzQw:a:2647496046-b82209845b/co.uk


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Sep 2022)

West Ham are struggling.
I'm already looking to see if there are three teams worse than us.
Early doors at the moment but it's not looking good.


----------



## Slick (18 Sep 2022)

A rather spiffing result at the SMISA stadium.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> West Ham are struggling.
> I'm already looking to see if there are three teams worse than us.
> Early doors at the moment but it's not looking good.


Let me down badly losing to the toffees


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Sep 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> West Ham are struggling.
> I'm already looking to see if there are three teams worse than us.
> Early doors at the moment but it's not looking good.



Depressing, isn't it?

One of the papers ran a piece a few years ago listing every club's bogey team along with the team they have had most success against. And guess who our nemesis is? Yup, that's right. (Leicester being our preferred opposition)


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> A rather spiffing result at the SMISA stadium.



Poetic justice after the expected vile chants and banners by the  mob!


----------



## Slick (18 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Poetic justice after the expected vile chants and banners by the  mob!



With my usual tongue in cheek attitude put to one side, that was disgusting.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Poetic justice after the expected vile chants and banners by the  mob!



Aye, because Rangers are known for their kind and delicate sensibilities when it comes to chants and banners.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2022)

Interested to find out what SMiSA is about. I've read the SMiSA website and the last AGM report. I'd like to read the accounts does anyone have a link for this info?

I think there's a St Mirren fan in here but I'm not certain. Interested because I've previous involvement with a Supporters Trust and its good to read of an apparently successful one.

Is the stadium an ACV?


----------



## Brandane (19 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> A rather spiffing result at the SMISA stadium.



Can't help feeling that our recently departed HM Queen Elizabeth might have been lending a helping hand from above, having seen and heard the recent offensive banners and chants. Let's hope she keeps it up for the rest of the season and beyond .
Scotland's shame have shown their true colours since the death of HM Queen Elizabeth. Disgusting and unforgiveable behaviour IMHO.. A fine for the club will have little impact. A few home games behind closed doors might.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Sep 2022)

Neither clubs are a shining light . So let’s not kid ourselves . Both have their own section supporters who live in the cave man age .


----------



## Chislenko (19 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Neither clubs are a shining light . So let’s not kid ourselves . Both have their own section supporters who live in the cave man age .



Should that not be "cave person" age nowadays 🙂


----------



## Brandane (19 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Neither clubs are a shining light . So let’s not kid ourselves . Both have their own section supporters who live in the cave man age .



A bit harsh. St. Mirren don't normally have much of a problem with their supporters.


----------



## Slick (19 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Aye, because Rangers are known for their kind and delicate sensibilities when it comes to chants and banners.



Whilst I wouldn't argue with that, what has that got to do about anything?


----------



## Slick (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interested to find out what SMiSA is about. I've read the SMiSA website and the last AGM report. I'd like to read the accounts does anyone have a link for this info?
> 
> I think there's a St Mirren fan in here but I'm not certain. Interested because I've previous involvement with a Supporters Trust and its good to read of an apparently successful one.
> 
> Is the stadium an ACV?



I passed the stadium the other day, and wondered why it was renamed that when the pundits refer to it as St Mirren Park, something I've never heard of before, but obviously that was because they moved from Love Street.

I'm not a St Mirren fan by any manner of means, but I know a couple and will find out for you.


----------



## Slick (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interested to find out what SMiSA is about. I've read the SMiSA website and the last AGM report. I'd like to read the accounts does anyone have a link for this info?
> 
> I think there's a St Mirren fan in here but I'm not certain. Interested because I've previous involvement with a Supporters Trust and its good to read of an apparently successful one.
> 
> Is the stadium an ACV?



Well, don't ask a question unless you're prepared for the answer, but it seems I'm only interested in St Mirren now because I'm a dirty orange bastardo, as I've known these guys for years and never asked a single question about their team before.

That aside, its apparently unique in European terms and working for them, although I believe there were still less than 7k at the game yesterday, which is a shame, as its a nice looking stadium. 

https://www.skysports.com/football/...ters-become-majority-shareholders-of-the-club


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Sep 2022)

It takes time. I think St Johnstone looked into it once and discovered some of their fans stayed away when Celtic and Rangers* come to play because of the baggage both sides bring with them.

St Mirren also have to live down the shame of this -


----------



## Slick (19 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> It takes time. I think St Johnstone looked into it once and discovered some of their fans stayed away when Celtic and Rangers* come to play because of the baggage both sides bring with them.
> 
> St Mirren also have to live down the shame of this -
> 
> View attachment 661667



Some of their fans only turn up when Rangers or Celtic come to town. I don't even need to Google the numbers to know that, as I've watched too many of those games from the old slip road of the A9.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Aye, because Rangers are known for their kind and delicate sensibilities when it comes to chants and banners.





Slick said:


> Whilst I wouldn't argue with that, what has that got to do about anything?



Especially today of all days! He's just clutching at straws.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Some of their fans only turn up when Rangers or Celtic come to town. I don't even need to Google the numbers to know that, as I've watched too many of those games from the old slip road of the A9.



That's probably true too, though how many are local Celtic/Rangers* fans in the home end? We get them at Falkirk and it's hilarious seeing their wee faces when they get pumped surrounded by Bairns.

OK, doesn't happen often right enough ...


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Well, don't ask a question unless you're prepared for the answer, but it seems I'm only interested in St Mirren now because I'm a dirty orange bastardo, as I've known these guys for years and never asked a single question about their team before.
> 
> That aside, its apparently unique in European terms and working for them, although I believe there were still less than 7k at the game yesterday, which is a shame, as its a nice looking stadium.
> 
> https://www.skysports.com/football/...ters-become-majority-shareholders-of-the-club



Thank you. I've learned more the link than I'd previously found. I still haven't found information on the club operating finances which I thought should legally be reported to the AGM. Possibly it's different with this type of ownership structure.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Whilst I wouldn't argue with that, what has that got to do about anything?



Not really anything specific I suppose. I guess I just find it funny when a Rangers fan criticises the Green Brigade.


----------



## Slick (20 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you. I've learned more the link than I'd previously found. I still haven't found information on the club operating finances which I thought should legally be reported to the AGM. Possibly it's different with this type of ownership structure.


It may be that its just too early for that information to be available given that they only just formed last year.


----------



## Slick (20 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Not really anything specific I suppose. I guess I just find it funny when a Rangers fan criticises the Green Brigade.



I have a long brown overcoat.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Sep 2022)

To be honest i only watched the last ten minutes of the England game live but i have recorded the highlights 
From what i saw it was the same old boring stuff.Slow build up letting the opposition get back in defence and when they eventually got it in italy's penalty area....nothing!
Southgate...."Step in the right direction"
Rice...."When we're on the training ground we score goals for fun"


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Sep 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Rice...."When we're on the training ground we score goals for fun"


Aye, but they're playing against England then.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2022)

This is worth a watch - https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m001bgt9

As for England, sacking Southgate? A guy who got them to a WC Semi Final and the Euro Final? Arguably their best record at recent tournaments.

They've already qualified for the WC, these are meaningless friendlies for them, so why not experiment with the side?


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Sep 2022)

47,367


----------



## Chislenko (24 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> This is worth a watch - https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m001bgt9
> 
> As for England, sacking Southgate? A guy who got them to a WC Semi Final and the Euro Final? Arguably their best record at recent tournaments.
> 
> They've already qualified for the WC, these are meaningless friendlies for them, so why not experiment with the side?



They aren't meaningless friendlies as relegation to Nations B means they will not be a top seed for the next Euros qualification process.

In other words they may not get loads of qualification games against San Marino etc and may face some tougher opposition to qualify.

Personally as a Welshman I couldn't give a monkeys, but I just wish people would stop under playing the importance of the Nations League.

As a Scotsman Andy you should realise the importance of beating ROI later and getting into group A. It should give you an easier path to the next Euros.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> They aren't meaningless friendlies as relegation to Nations B means they will not be a top seed for the next Euros qualification process.
> 
> In other words they may not get loads of qualification games against San Marino etc and may face some tougher opposition to qualify.
> 
> ...



I get the importance of it for sides like Scotland. I just don't see the point in another convoluted qualification process, which takes time out of an already packed league schedule.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I get the importance of it for sides like Scotland. I just don't see the point in another convoluted qualification process, which takes time out of an already packed league schedule.



I give up.

It's like a battle of wits with people who have come unarmed!


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I get the importance of it for sides like Scotland. I just don't see the point in another convoluted qualification process, which takes time out of an already packed league schedule.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I give up.
> 
> It's like a battle of wits with people who have come unarmed!



I'm not looking to have an argument about it. I just don't think much of it as a format, that's all.


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2022)

Although, watching Scotland manage another victory is always welcome.

Avoiding defeat against Ukraine I think means we win the group.

Which as any Scotsman knows, all but guarantees a 3 nil drubbing.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Sep 2022)

Free kick 35 yards out, England would no doubt pass it to the nearest player, and many passes later with the ball going increasingly backwards end up with the goalkeeper. The alternative:

View: https://twitter.com/Official_NCFC/status/1573786854242938880


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> They aren't meaningless friendlies as relegation to Nations B means they will not be a top seed for the next Euros qualification process.
> 
> In other words they may not get loads of qualification games against San Marino etc and may face some tougher opposition to qualify.
> 
> ...



Why? For me it's a meaningless tournament which replaced meaningless friendlies. I'd much rather we didn't have the league season broken up with international fixtures, especially those which don't have much relevance other than filling UEFA's coffers.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Although, watching Scotland manage another victory is always welcome.
> 
> Avoiding defeat against Ukraine I think means we win the group.
> 
> Which as any Scotsman knows, all but guarantees a 3 nil drubbing.



Three wins on the bounce. We'll be promoted with a point in Krakow, but I hope we go there to win. We should be full of confidence, from tonight in particular, though Tierney and Hickey limping off is a concern, and McTominay was a fool to get himself booked thus suspended.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2022)

No MOTD *again* because of *another *'international break'! Even Accy Stanley's League 1 was affected by this farce!!!🧐


----------



## Chislenko (25 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Why? For me it's a meaningless tournament which replaced meaningless friendlies. I'd much rather we didn't have the league season broken up with international fixtures, especially those which don't have much relevance other than filling UEFA's coffers.



I have already explained the relevance of the tournament but it appears some people either can't or don't want to understand it.

I'll leave you in peace, my head is hurting from banging it against this brick wall!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Free kick 35 yards out, England would no doubt pass it to the nearest player, and many passes later with the ball going increasingly backwards end up with the goalkeeper. The alternative:
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Official_NCFC/status/1573786854242938880




Brilliant goal but I'm more impressed with his celebration, that's some serious acrobatic ability.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I have already explained the relevance of the tournament but it appears some people either can't or don't want to understand it.
> 
> I'll leave you in peace, my head is hurting from banging it against this brick wall!



Apologies I've obviously missed this.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Brilliant goal but I'm more impressed with his celebration, that's some serious acrobatic ability.



On loan Wolves player who was on loan to Burton last season and failed to impress; would seem he hasn't spent the summer lying around.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Brilliant goal but I'm more impressed with his celebration, that's some serious acrobatic ability.



Loved when Will Vaulks played for us -


View: https://youtu.be/JjFsDk3RwAc


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I have already explained the relevance of the tournament but it appears some people either can't or don't want to understand it.
> 
> I'll leave you in peace, my head is hurting from banging it against this brick wall!



Or some people prefer club football to yet another international tournament that disrupts the season even further. It's the international equivalent of the Texaco Cup.


----------



## PaulB (25 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> these are meaningless friendlies for them, so why not experiment with the side?


As are ALL internationals. Our best players only do it for their profiles as it helps in salary negotiations and image rights (computer games mainly).


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Sep 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Or some people prefer club football to yet another international tournament that disrupts the season even further. It's the international equivalent of the Texaco Cup.


100% agree with you there @Smokin Joe


----------



## AndyRM (25 Sep 2022)

PaulB said:


> As are ALL internationals. Our best players only do it for their profiles as it helps in salary negotiations and image rights (computer games mainly).



All of them? The tournaments are fun, although the expanded Euros does drag on a bit now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Sep 2022)

In many ways internationals are an outdated concept. In the days when football was rarely shown on TV they were a fascinating way to appreciate the widely different styles of play between nations and continents, and to see the skills of players we had only ever read about in the press or magazines.

With wall to wall coverage being the norm now and players being able to play for clubs in any country they chose (It isn't unusual for a Premier club to field a starting eleven of internationals without a single British player included) the international game has lost it's appeal. I think I'm one of very many fans who roll their eyes up at the news of yet another international break disrupting the calendar, and even the World Cup and Euros don't seem worth the bother of the preceeding years of endless qualifiers against countries you couldn't even find on the map.


----------



## PaulB (25 Sep 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> In many ways internationals are an outdated concept. In the days when football was rarely shown on TV they were a fascinating way to appreciate the widely different styles of play between nations and continents, and to see the skills of players we had only ever read about in the press or magazines.
> 
> With wall to wall coverage being the norm now and players being able to play for clubs in any country they chose (It isn't unusual for a Premier club to field a starting eleven of internationals without a single British player included) the international game has lost it's appeal. I think I'm one of very many fans who roll their eyes up at the news of yet another international break disrupting the calendar, and even the World Cup and Euros don't seem worth the bother of the preceeding years of endless qualifiers against countries you couldn't even find on the map.



Same for me. I don't watch them at all anymore. I serpently won't be watching any of the world cup and not because of where it's being played. My only concern will be that Liverpool's players don't get injured and denied the rest of the off-season to recuperate. Oh, and we heard you the first time😁


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Sep 2022)

PaulB said:


> Oh, and we heard you the first time😁


Twitchy finger.


----------



## Chislenko (25 Sep 2022)

@Smokin Joe , @PaulB 

Obviously that is your choice and in a "free world" a choice you are able to make.

I am the opposite, I very rarely watch club football now but watch every Wales international. That is my choice.

The attendances at international football will tell you that there is a big appetite for it. I would imagine the CCS will be pretty much sold out tonight for what some people on here are terming a "meaningless friendly"

So the games may not mean much to you but they do to a lot of fans.

I feel sure there will be well in excess of 50 opportunities a season to watch a premier league side, only a handful of opportunities to watch your country.

Not every fan's world revolves around the premier league.


----------



## PaulB (25 Sep 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Twitchy finger.



A real handicap for the ambitious Subbuteo player.


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Three wins on the bounce. We'll be promoted with a point in Krakow, but I hope we go there to win. We should be full of confidence, from tonight in particular, though Tierney and Hickey limping off is a concern, and McTominay was a fool to get himself booked thus suspended.


Yeah, the booking was school boy stuff, but let's hope we take our current form over there.

We are generating loads of chances, and as you say, we should be brimming with confidence.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Yeah, the booking was school boy stuff, but let's hope we take our current form over there.
> 
> We are generating loads of chances, and as you say, we should be brimming with confidence.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Quite a turnaround from Scotland since we failed to beat a team last year that's been relegated from the Nations League.


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Quite a turnaround from Scotland since we failed to beat a team last year that's been relegated from the Nations League.



Pretty much sums us up.

I'm in Turkey right now on holiday and watched the game with a mixed crowd, and an English guy remarked that Scotland as a team haven't been very successful. He nearly spat our his beer when I reminded him, neither have you.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> @Smokin Joe , @PaulB
> *Not every fan's world revolves around the premier league.*


I agree wholeheartedly. I couldn't give a fig about the Premier League while fully admitting if my boys, Rovers, get promoted I'll be interested. It's a very tricky one, I dislike everything the PL represents but yes if we go up I will go to every game. I support my club, my team in the league we're in as it's about MY club and nothing else. Not sure what that says about me.

I still don't like the international breaks but I do understand it means a lot to others. I might watch some WC if one of our home nations is doing well.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Sep 2022)

For those that dislike the Nation's League it's about to get a whole lot worse for you with the South American teams joining in.

Also on October 9th is the draw for Euro 2024 qualification. This draw will example why the Nation's League is not meaningless. For the first time in many years England will not be a Top Seed so could end up with a "heavyweight" in their group. The reason they will not be a Top Seed is because of their relegation from Nation's League A to B.

The seedings for these qualification draws go on Nation's League positions not World Ranking as previously.

https://www.skysports.com/football/...in-2024-after-talks-between-uefa-and-conmebol


----------



## cisamcgu (26 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> For those that dislike the Nation's League it's about to get a whole lot worse for you with the South American teams joining in.
> 
> Also on October 9th is the draw for Euro 2024 qualification. This draw will example why the Nation's League is not meaningless. For the first time in many years England will not be a Top Seed so could end up with a "heavyweight" in their group. The reason they will not be a Top Seed is because of their relegation from Nation's League A to B.
> 
> ...



I agree it might be important, but that doesn't mean it is interesting


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2022)

Can't see the Conmebol/UEUFA Nations League going ahead. That would basically be a biennial World Cup and FIFA would do something about it.


----------



## Brandane (26 Sep 2022)

Nice to hear this evening's tribute to the late Queen Elizabeth 2 being meticulously observed by supporters of both teams at Wembley. Unlike a section of supporters of my own national team recently . England supporters, I am warming to you.

That's enough of the pleasantries now. Come on GERMANY!


----------



## Chislenko (26 Sep 2022)

Brandane said:


> Nice to hear this evening's tribute to the late Queen Elizabeth 2 being meticulously observed by supporters of both teams at Wembley. Unlike a section of supporters of my own national team recently . England supporters, I am warming to you.
> 
> That's enough of the pleasantries now. Come on GERMANY!



The German fans were just remembering one of their own!


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2022)

Quite a turnaround for England. When I turned on the radio England were 2 - 0 down, the commentators sounded close to ending it.

Then England got 3 - 2 up and they start creaming themselves.

And desolation has set back in with that equaliser.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Quite a turnaround for England. When I turned on the radio England were 2 - 0 down, the commentators sounded close to ending it.
> 
> Then England got 3 - 2 up and they start creaming themselves.
> 
> And desolation has set back in with that equaliser.



Thought you had no interest in the Nation's League Andy 😀


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Thought you had no interest in the Nation's League Andy 😀



I don't. 

I listened to the last 20 minutes of a football match which happened to be on the radio as I was cooking.

I enjoy international football, I prefer club football. I think the Nations League is pointless, and the idea to expand it with 10 Conmebol sides is arrogant in the extreme, especially given the proposal to play all the matches in Europe to avoid excessive travel. Imagine the outrage if that was the other way around?


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2022)

Nice to have the premier league back for a few weeks…..other football is just boring shoot


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Nice to have the premier league back for a few weeks…..other football is just boring shoot



I'm hurt @jowwy I thought you would be excited about our arrival Tuesday.


----------



## postman (1 Oct 2022)

I wonder if the Spurs keeper is going to get years of stick like our Gary did.Under his body like the Leeds Cup Final goal.I only watched until half time,then i did some housework,i still cant get why keepers dont grab the ball when making a save parry parry and parry again sheet in my opinion,but i am from the ice age.I saw the second half goals on the roundup.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2022)

Loads of goals in Scotland's top flight this afternoon, which is always fun to see. Less fun when your side are on the receiving end of a 4 - 1 shellacking... It's early doors, but we're already in danger of being cut adrift with Dundee Utd and Ross County in a battle for the bottom two spots.


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2022)

Potentially tricky for Rangers today against a tough Hearts team at home, but proved simple enough in the end but 2nd half performance dropped again. Take the3 points and prepare for the onslaught on Tuesday. Hopefully Gio has a plan, although I'm sure it will involve parking several buses.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Potentially tricky for Rangers today against a tough Hearts team at home, but proved simple enough in the end but 2nd half performance dropped again. Take the3 points and prepare for the onslaught on Tuesday. Hopefully Gio has a plan, although I'm sure it will involve parking several buses.



Youse will be fine if TAA plays. He seems to have turned into a donkey.

I read a comment on the Beeb match feed speculating that Salah's salary has caused a bit of division. Whether or not that's true I have no idea, but it's certainly the case that players can get put out of shape if they don't feel they're being fairly remunerated compared to others. 

A very tough thing to keep players on side and finances in check, I don't envy FSG!


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Youse will be fine if TAA plays. He seems to have turned into a donkey.
> 
> I read a comment on the Beeb match feed speculating that Salah's salary has caused a bit of division. Whether or not that's true I have no idea, but it's certainly the case that players can get put out of shape if they don't feel they're being fairly remunerated compared to others.
> 
> A very tough thing to keep players on side and finances in check, I don't envy FSG!



That's very true, but some of it could be levelled at one or two of our Primma Donna's, especially after our stuttering start to the season. That said, I've never minded taking second place, as long as the other guy knew he was in a fight.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Oct 2022)

Having a quick flick through the EPL news this evening, I hadn't realised just how bad things were for Leicester. Absolutely massive game for them against Forest on Monday, which if they don't get something from surely means the end of Brendan.


----------



## Stephenite (1 Oct 2022)

Has anyone here seen the tv show Welcome to Wrexham? And is it worth watching?

The gf/partner, not being much of a football fan, surprised me tonight by suggesting it could be one of 'our' shows.


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Has anyone here seen the tv show Welcome to Wrexham? And is it worth watching?
> 
> The gf/partner, not being much of a football fan, surprised me tonight by suggesting it could be one of 'our' shows.



I’m guessing more for Ryan Reynolds than the football angle 
Not seen it though


----------



## Chislenko (1 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> I’m guessing more for Ryan Reynolds than the football angle
> Not seen it though



It's certainly put Wrecsam on the map in the USA, reading a story in the local paper the other day the club are now selling more merchandise to the States than locally.

Every game is sold out, they desperately need to rebuild the Kop and quickly, stick another 5k on the gate. 

NB. The Cae Ras (Racecourse Ground) has only had three operational sides for about 15 years now.

https://www.leaderlive.co.uk/news/22313933.americas-team-wrexham-merchandise-in-demand-across-pond/


----------



## Chislenko (1 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> I’m guessing more for Ryan Reynolds than the football angle
> Not seen it though



This should bring back some not so happy memories for you vickster.


View: https://youtu.be/w61Q-dJDhUs


----------



## Stephenite (1 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> I’m guessing more for Ryan Reynolds than the football angle
> Not seen it though



I had my suspicions.

We have often watched the recent Jumanji films and she follows Dwayne Johnson on Twitter. I once asked her, in front of the kids, if he asked her out on a date what would she say? Yes, was her answer.

I’m in good company, I suppose.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

I read about this absolute disaster in Indonesia this morning:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-63105945

Without wanting to take away from the tragedy of the event, I find it frustrating that the first thing the police chief does is blame the fans. Perhaps if, as it seems from the report, they hadn't gone in mob handed then this could have been avoided.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I read about this absolute disaster in Indonesia this morning:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-63105945
> 
> Without wanting to take away from the tragedy of the event, I find it frustrating that the first thing the police chief does is blame the fans. Perhaps if, as it seems from the report, they hadn't gone in mob handed then this could have been avoided.



Stupid using tear gas in a stadium too. ☹️


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Stupid using tear gas in a stadium too. ☹️



Barbaric is what it is. Enclosed space, restricted access, panicking people. How on earth is that going to do anyone any good?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

Man Utd getting absolutely demolished by Man City here. Brightly though Arsenal have started, I wonder if they can keep pace with Man City for the season? Be interesting to see if Spurs can stay up there too. Early doors, but very much looking between those three just now, although much may depend on injuries to players at the World Cup.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Man Utd getting absolutely demolished by Man City here. Brightly though Arsenal have started, I wonder if they can keep pace with Man City for the season? Be interesting to see if Spurs can stay up there too. Early doors, but very much looking between those three just now, although much may depend on injuries to players at the World Cup.



An absolute doing , didn’t expect anything less. They will be judged on Champions League success , thats what Haaland is for !


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> An absolute doing , didn’t expect anything less. They will be judged on Champions League success , thats what Haaland is for !



He's breaking all sorts of records in that too. Some player! Ripping the PL apart like nobody I've ever seen. Hard to believe he's only 22...


----------



## Stephenite (2 Oct 2022)

A game of two halves that. City won the first one and United the second.


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2022)

Stephenite said:


> A game of two halves that. City won the first one and United the second.



After City took most of their best creative players off!
Ronaldo must be pissed although he’s being paid millions to travel across town to sit in the sun/rain


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

Stephenite said:


> A game of two halves that. City won the first one and United the second.



Even if City hadn't scored in the second half, they'd still have won 4 - 3...


----------



## Stephenite (2 Oct 2022)

I mixed up GMT and CET, and settled down for the kick-off _of the second half!_

From what I saw United won


----------



## Stephenite (2 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Even if City hadn't scored in the second half, they'd still have won 4 - 3...



They edged it on goal difference.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

City weren't the only side to put six past a Utd team.........the future is bright, the future is blue and white...🤣


----------



## shep (3 Oct 2022)

New Manager time for the Wolves, let's see which Mendez client we'll have next.

At least Costa had a run out and looked reasonably fit.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Oct 2022)

Stephenite said:


> A game of two halves that. City won the first one and United the second.





Such a shame the Utd fans left at half time and missed their triumph. 

Happy Days!


----------



## AndyRM (3 Oct 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Such a shame the Utd fans left at half time and missed their triumph.
> 
> Happy Days!
> 
> View attachment 663232



At least they will have been in plenty of time for their trains back to London.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Oct 2022)

Wonder if altering the points system would encourage better matches generally and give the fickle supporters a reason to stay.
Double the current points system for the final score and award the current points for each half so Man C would have got 9 points and the rebranded Newton Heath 3.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> New Manager time for the Wolves, let's see which Mendez client we'll have next.
> 
> At least Costa had a run out and looked reasonably fit.


I was at the London Stadium on saturday and i don't think you should have any worries from what i saw of Wolves.Plus you still have some quality players to come back from injury.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Oct 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Wonder if altering the points system would encourage better matches generally and give the fickle supporters a reason to stay.
> Double the current points system for the final score and award the current points for each half so Man C would have got 9 points and the rebranded Newton Heath 3.



End of season scenario:

Anytown rovers need five points from their final game to win the league and Othertown United need three to avoid relegation.

Not for a second am I suggesting games would be rigged, but...


----------



## Chislenko (3 Oct 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> End of season scenario:
> 
> Anytown rovers need five points from their final game to win the league and Othertown United need three to avoid relegation.
> 
> Not for a second am I suggesting games would be rigged, but...



The disgrace of Gijon springs to mind..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disgrace_of_Gijón


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Wonder if altering the points system would encourage better matches generally and give the fickle supporters a reason to stay.
> Double the current points system for the final score and award the current points for each half so Man C would have got 9 points and the rebranded Newton Heath 3.



I'm not sure if there is a need to encourage better matches but there is no reason to do anything for fickle supporters. Other than health reasons I've only once left a game before the final whistle. I understand why people do but wouldn't do so myself.

If fans choose to leave because their team is losing that's their choice. I don't think changing the points system would alter that.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> The disgrace of Gijon springs to mind..
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disgrace_of_Gijón



that prompted playing final group games simultaneously


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure if there is a need to encourage better matches but there is no reason to do anything for fickle supporters. Other than health reasons I've only once left a game before the final whistle. I understand why people do but wouldn't do so myself.
> 
> If fans choose to leave because their team is losing that's their choice. I don't think changing the points system would alter that.


There is a guy who sits in front of me who gets to the game ten minutes* after kick off then leaves to have a beer/food ten minutes before the first half has finished.He gets back ten minutes after the second half has started and then leaves ten minutes before the final whistle.
I don't understand it either @PaulSB 
*Estimate!


----------



## Slick (4 Oct 2022)

I might watch tonight's champions league game from behind this.


----------



## PaulB (4 Oct 2022)

Liverpool were very poor tonight. Most fans would probably be glad to have a team like that but compared to pretty much the same Liverpool team from last year, this one looks slow, ponderous and second rate. It's a good job the huns were the opposition because clearly there's a big gap between English football and the lightweight stuff they play up there but I had hoped it would be more glaring than a 2-0.


----------



## RiderJake (5 Oct 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Such a shame the Utd fans left at half time and missed their triumph.
> 
> Happy Days!
> 
> ...



They ran to take seats in the pub


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> Liverpool were very poor tonight. Most fans would probably be glad to have a team like that but compared to pretty much the same Liverpool team from last year, this one looks slow, ponderous and second rate. It's a good job the huns were the opposition because clearly there's a big gap between English football and the lightweight stuff they play up there but I had hoped it would be more glaring than a 2-0.



There’s a gap between the top4 in EPL and the rest !! A massive difference.


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Oct 2022)

Arsenal, Man City, Spurs and Brighton; are they that much better than the rest????


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Oct 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> Arsenal, Man City, Spurs and Brighton; are they that much better than the rest????



Ok I submit , outwith Man City the rest are pretty average for the EPL ?


----------



## PaulB (5 Oct 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Ok I submit , outwith Man City the rest are pretty average for the EPL ?



Well anyone who uses the term 'EPL' has to be considered a bit...well, you know.


----------



## shep (5 Oct 2022)

You can tell Liverpool have finally won a game.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> Liverpool were very poor tonight. Most fans would probably be glad to have a team like that but compared to pretty much the same Liverpool team from last year, this one looks slow, ponderous and second rate. It's a good job the huns were the opposition because clearly there's a big gap between English football and the lightweight stuff they play up there but I had hoped it would be more glaring than a 2-0.



Klippity has done his usual and burned out his team. 

As for "lightweight" football in Scotland, that really isn't the case. But there's no point in discussing it because fans of English teams are instantly dismissive.


----------



## Slick (5 Oct 2022)

To be fair, we didn't do a lot to dispel the myth.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2022)

More tear-gas used on fans, this time in Argentina.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63169281

I hope the authorities come down hard on this, it's completely unacceptable.


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Oct 2022)

Do we get to talk about the match at Wembley? The one which sold out the hardest ever?


----------



## pjd57 (7 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Klippity has done his usual and burned out his team.
> 
> As for "lightweight" football in Scotland, that really isn't the case. But there's no point in discussing it because fans of English teams are instantly dismissive.



Best supported league , per head of population, in Europe, so it can't be all bad.
Certainly more attractive than most of the Sky Sports EPL borefest.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Oct 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Do we get to talk about the match at Wembley? The one which sold out the hardest ever?



Who's stopping you?


----------



## Poacher (7 Oct 2022)

Good use of VAR just now. Ref learns difference between arse and elbow.
Initial penalty decision overturned.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Oct 2022)

Listened to most of the England vs USA game, ref had a bit of a 'mare. England held on well, fair play to them.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2022)

Results in the SPFL went quite well for Killie, could have done without Ross County snatching a winner against Livingston, but still a result against Hearts tomorrow and we're out of the bottom two. They didn't look great against Fiorentina, and have pretty much run out of defenders so should be there for the taking.

South of the border, surely Rodgers has to go now? Still baffled that he let Schmeichel leave. A weird decision, and I'd be very nervous as a defender with Ward in goal, doesn't seem in command of his area at all.


----------



## cisamcgu (8 Oct 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Do we get to talk about the match at Wembley? The one which sold out the hardest ever?



What does "hardest ever" mean ?


----------



## Slick (8 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Results in the SPFL went quite well for Killie, could have done without Ross County snatching a winner against Livingston, but still a result against Hearts tomorrow and we're out of the bottom two. They didn't look great against Fiorentina, and have pretty much run out of defenders so should be there for the taking.
> 
> South of the border, surely Rodgers has to go now? Still baffled that he let Schmeichel leave. A weird decision, and I'd be very nervous as a defender with Ward in goal, doesn't seem in command of his area at all.



Well, I could have done with St Johnstone hanging on for 2 minutes.

Despite Hearts poor form, it won't be easy tomorrow but certainly has the makings of a good contest.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Well, I could have done with St Johnstone hanging on for 2 minutes.
> 
> Despite Hearts poor form, it won't be easy tomorrow but certainly has the makings of a good contest.



Outside the Old Firm, it really does seem like anyone can beat anyone right now. Hibs have put a decent run together, but everyone else is all over the place!


----------



## Chislenko (9 Oct 2022)

The draw for Euro 2024 qualifying has been made today.

Maybe the Nation's League isn't meaningless after all!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2022)

Yeah, we might need that Nations League playoff I guess. We shouldn't, I used to really like the Euros for being a simple, short, sharp tournament, but UEFA have knackered it.

Norn Iron and Wales get the easiest draws, despite being in the lowest pots.

Other than Italy, England should have nothing to worry about.

Can't see ROI getting out of their group.


----------



## Chislenko (9 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Norn Iron and Wales get the easiest draws, despite being in the lowest pots.



Wales are in Pot 2, the same as England & Scotland.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Wales are in Pot 2, the same as England & Scotland.



Yeah, got myself confused there.

I hope all the home nations do well. Wonder if the pundits will be calling on England to forfeit their games with Ukraine like they did with Scotland. I doubt it somehow...


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, we might need that Nations League playoff I guess. We shouldn't, I used to really like the Euros for being a simple, short, sharp tournament, but UEFA have knackered it.
> 
> Norn Iron and Wales get the easiest draws, despite being in the lowest pots.
> 
> ...



Probably the ever optimist but I think we have a chance.


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/ScotlandNT/status/1579062455325450241?s=20&t=1zGtgR_ZTaEPGRnFGXdnBw


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Probably the ever optimist but I think we have a chance.
> 
> 
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/ScotlandNT/status/1579062455325450241?s=20&t=1zGtgR_ZTaEPGRnFGXdnBw




Of course, I also believed Ally MacLeod in 78.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, got myself confused there.
> 
> I hope all the home nations do well. Wonder if the pundits will be calling on England to forfeit their games with Ukraine like they did with Scotland. I doubt it somehow...



In fact, search Scotland 78: A Love Story on the I Player, I'm watching it now half laughing and half crying.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> In fact, search Scotland 78: A Love Story on the I Player, I'm watching it now half laughing and half crying.



Let me get over the disappointment of chucking two points away against Hearts please.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Let me get over the disappointment of chucking two points away against Hearts please.



Lol, I saw one of your goals where Craig Gordon put on his roller blades. 

How did you manage to snatch a draw from there?


----------



## AndyRM (9 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Lol, I saw one of your goals where Craig Gordon put on his roller blades.
> 
> How did you manage to snatch a draw from there?



Took off Jones and Lafferty, brought on Doidge and Shaw which totally stopped our high pressing tactic. I have previously defended Shaw, but it's like he's forgotten how to play football. McInnes really needs to get his in-game decisions sorted, because what he does isn't working.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> In fact, search Scotland 78: A Love Story on the I Player, I'm watching it now half laughing and half crying.



Can't watch that. Too soon.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Can't watch that. Too soon.



Honestly, great watch.🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Can't watch that. Too soon.



We're on the final game and we have just opened the scoring.

Ffs, some guy called Gemmil has just skinned the Dutch defence single handed. I think we are going to do it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Oct 2022)

Don't, just don't.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, we might need that Nations League playoff I guess. We shouldn't, I used to really like the Euros for being a simple, short, sharp tournament, but *UEFA have knackered it.*
> 
> Norn Iron and Wales get the easiest draws, despite being in the lowest pots.
> 
> ...



No real surprise then! The football "authorities" have been busy doing this ever since they discovered TV would pay more and more money for more and more games.

Games which this particular fan couldn't give two hoots about. I only bothered to look at the draw because of Chislenko's remark.


----------



## RiderJake (10 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No real surprise then! The football "authorities" have been busy doing this ever since they discovered TV would pay more and more money for more and more games.
> 
> Games which this particular fan couldn't give two hoots about. I only bothered to look at the draw because of Chislenko's remark.



The more spectacle on television, the fewer thoughts in a person's head, and the more money in the pockets of the TV people.


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2022)

In his current form, i wonder how many goals halaand will score at the world cup??


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No real surprise then! The football "authorities" have been busy doing this ever since they discovered TV would pay more and more money for more and more games.
> 
> Games which this particular fan couldn't give two hoots about. I only bothered to look at the draw because of Chislenko's remark.



Sad but true.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Lol, I saw one of your goals where Craig Gordon put on his roller blades.
> 
> How did you manage to snatch a draw from there?



I'd only seen clips of the goals. Watched Sportscene and it seemed like everyone was having a wee contest to see who could get the most digs in at the pitch.

Funny that they didn't mention the state of say, Hibs' pitch, which has about 3 blades of grass on it.


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2022)

I wonder how many teams would survive if TV didn't pay for matches, people like to moan about it, but its what keeps clubs going i'm afraid.

Lose TV money, lose football....its that simple really


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> I wonder how many teams would survive if TV didn't pay for matches, people like to moan about it, but its what keeps clubs going i'm afraid.
> 
> Lose TV money, lose football....its that simple really



In England, sure.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> In England, sure.



In the PL for sure.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In the PL for sure.



Yeah, should have clarified that! But there are unfortunate souls who can't see beyond the Premier League. Shame really.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Oct 2022)

I really should start going to my local junior league football matches. £3 entry. Same buzz !


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2022)

if you think only premier league teams would struggle if TV money goes out of football, then you must live in an alternate universe.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, should have clarified that! But there are unfortunate souls who can't see beyond the Premier League. Shame really.



Yes, as a Championship club Rovers receive £2.5m per season and between £10,000 and £100,000 if a game is selected for broadcast. Norwich, bottom and relegated, received £98.6m last season, this season their parachute payment is £40m, 23/24 - £35m and 24/25 - £15m. So it's hard to see how a PL club like Norwich would survive with a £98.6m hole in their earnings this season.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2022)

They'd certainly struggle to attract the calibre of players they currently do.

Perhaps I've misunderstood what you meant by "Lose TV money, lose football....its that simple really" as there are plenty of leagues which barely get any television coverage and are absolutely fine.


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2022)

Blackburn lost 6.6m last year......may well have been 10m plus with no TV rights, i wonder how long that is sustainable.

add to that the 4.5m they receive from the premier league for solidarity payments, which wasnt listed above and then you can see how TV money is needed at all levels


----------



## Slick (10 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'd only seen clips of the goals. Watched Sportscene and it seemed like everyone was having a wee contest to see who could get the most digs in at the pitch.
> 
> Funny that they didn't mention the state of say, Hibs' pitch, which has about 3 blades of grass on it.



Its the go to excuse after any cluster fcuk.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Blackburn lost 6.6m last year......may well have been 10m plus with no TV rights, i wonder how long that is sustainable.
> 
> add to that the 4.5m they receive from the premier league for solidarity payments, which wasnt listed above and then you can see how TV money is needed at all levels
> 
> View attachment 664060



Yes, you're quite right it is £4.5m. I knew this, my £2.5 was a typo. As for the club's sustainability that is a whole other discussion which I'm not going to bore people with.


----------



## jowwy (11 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, you're quite right it is £4.5m. I knew this, my £2.5 was a typo. As for the club's sustainability that is a whole other discussion which I'm not going to bore people with.



No the 2.5 was right, thats what you get from the championship tv deal, the 4.5m is additional from the premier league in solidarity payments…..


----------



## shep (11 Oct 2022)

Anyone know what Henderson has supposed to have said?


----------



## jowwy (11 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> Anyone know what Henderson has supposed to have said?



not a clue......

But according to reports Gabriel has been interviewed and stated he didn't have any issues with what was said. But time will tell i suppose. its strange that there's been no leaks from players or management like in the past. Arteta also stated what is said on the pitch, should stay on the pitch.....but i'm not sure that should be the case myself.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Oct 2022)

I'm watching the ROI v Scotland game and whatever they're putting in Megan Campbell's Weetabix is clearly working. Her long throws are absolutely outrageous, make Delap's look pathetic!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2022)

From admiring those long throws to despair at pro IRA chanting...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63227404

Classy stuff ladies. Nothing will come of it of course.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> From admiring those long throws to despair at pro IRA chanting...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63227404
> 
> Classy stuff ladies. Nothing will come of it of course.



So both mainland Celtic nations (Scotland & Wales) falling at nearly the final hurdle. I didn't watch Wales (struggle to watch women's football to be fair) but mates have said we got what we deserved, nothing, weren't good enough.

NB. No disrespect meant to women's football, I have got to the stage in life where with the exception of the Welsh National Team (male) I have lost a lot of interest in football.


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> From admiring those long throws to despair at pro IRA chanting...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63227404
> 
> Classy stuff ladies. Nothing will come of it of course.



Its everywhere.

I can't work out if they are just so determined to mirror their male counterparts, religious bigots or just ignorant.

And yes, I know its exactly the same on the other side.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Its everywhere.
> 
> I can't work out if they are just so determined to mirror their male counterparts, religious bigots or just ignorant.
> 
> And yes, I know its exactly the same on the other side.



It's pathetic all round, but it's apparently gone so far it just can't be stopped. At least not by the fools in charge of the game where sectarianism is an issue.

I don't know what's worse, giving them the benefit of the doubt that they didn't know what they were singing, or that they did and didn't care.


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2022)

Finally, Rangers at least letting Liverpool know we are here.


----------



## jowwy (12 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Finally, Rangers at least letting Liverpool know we are here.



That score line has got to hurt


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> That score line has got to hurt



Yeah definitely, nothing positive to take from that. I don't think I've been under any illusions but that second half performance was embarrassing.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2022)

My sympathies @Slick. I listened while cooking until half time, everything seemed to be going fine for youse.

Just caught the final score. Oooft.


----------



## Slick (12 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> My sympathies @Slick. I listened while cooking until half time, everything seemed to be going fine for youse.
> 
> Just caught the final score. Oooft.



Ooft is right.

Cracking first half, still very much in the hunt, even when we went behind Liverpool looked vulnerable at the back, until the roof caved in and we couldn't find anyone willing to take a bit of responsibility. 

Ah well, just need to batter Ajax and put a barrow load passed Napoli to qualify for the europa and the dream goes on.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/comedyray/status/1580298174312239104?s=20&t=Fz8Xqd9To_g0NKy_PT9lbQ


----------



## PaulB (13 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Finally, Rangers at least letting Liverpool know we are here.



 Those 'loyal' hun...sorry, Rangers fans were letting us know they were there by leaving in droves during the game. The fans were an embarrassment last night. I didn't know Andy Robertson was a Catholic...until he came on last night and the Huns pointed it out to us!

Scottish football? It's like Women's football. Loads of hype and you want it to be good but the skill level is the same as that shown in Monkey Tennis - amusing but just not there. A good player emerges - England-bound.

Scotland's finest showed us what they're capable of last night and England didn't have to send their finest to show us just how enormously wide that gap is. Still, whichever of the bigot brothers wins their 2-team league (again) they can celebrate like it means something.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Oct 2022)

8 games, 8 defeats, scored 3, conceded 25 between them.

Still, another season of colts teams in the lower leagues and diddy cups will sort everything.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> Those 'loyal' hun...sorry, Rangers fans were letting us know they were there by leaving in droves during the game. The fans were an embarrassment last night. I didn't know Andy Robertson was a Catholic...until he came on last night and the Huns pointed it out to us!
> 
> Scottish football? It's like Women's football. Loads of hype and you want it to be good but the skill level is the same as that shown in Monkey Tennis - amusing but just not there. A good player emerges - England-bound.
> 
> Scotland's finest showed us what they're capable of last night and England didn't have to send their finest to show us just how enormously wide that gap is. Still, whichever of the bigot brothers wins their 2-team league (again) they can celebrate like it means something.



Didn't Rangers have more English players playing than Liverpool last night though?


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2022)

Funny breed football fans. Silent when their side gets beaten, gracelessly gloating when they win, hilariously forgetting the nationality of folk who have been responsible for some of their greatest successes.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2022)

Old firm just not competing. Been better teams in the past who have done much much better. Regardless of budgets you can compete to a point.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2022)

A couple of my pals support Rangers and they reckon it's time for Gio to go, saying he's lost the dressing room and there are players who think they're bigger than the club.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> A couple of my pals support Rangers and they reckon it's time for Gio to go, saying he's lost the dressing room and there are players who think they're bigger than the club.



Seems to be the way these days to get your manager sacked however I agree , things not going to plan.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63242412

UEFA are opening an investigation into the ROI ladies team. I wonder if they'll do the same for the Liverpool fans singing the same thing last night?


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63242412
> 
> UEFA are opening an investigation into the ROI ladies team. I wonder if they'll do the same for the Liverpool fans singing the same thing last night?



Fans dont come under uefas rules, like a pro ladies team would……..fans sing all sorts of songs in all different clubs, but an actual team singing it, is vastly different.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Fans dont come under uefas rules, like a pro ladies team would……..fans sing all sorts of songs in all different clubs, but an actual team singing it, is vastly different.



No, but the club do. Rangers and Celtic have both been fined by UEFA for their fans' behaviour and chants in the past, so should Liverpool.


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No, but the club do. Rangers and Celtic have both been fined by UEFA for their fans' behaviour and chants in the past, so should Liverpool.



i believe all clubs have in the past, so nothing new there......i mean uefa fined city only a few weeks ago due to singing over the champions league song, so singling out liverpool as you did, i don't see the point.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> i believe all clubs have in the past, so nothing new there......i mean uefa fined city only a few weeks ago due to singing over the champions league song, so singling out liverpool as you did, i don't see the point.



They were singing the same song, that's the link and why I mentioned it.

The Man City thing was an absolute non-event. Sectarian chanting by anyone pisses me off, always has and always will. I've got no qualms in calling anyone out on it.


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> They were singing the same song, that's the link and why I mentioned it.
> 
> The Man City thing was an absolute non-event. Sectarian chanting by anyone pisses me off, always has and always will. I've got no qualms in calling anyone out on it.



how do you know they were singing the same song, i watched the match Live last night and could hardly hear anything being chanted from the liverpool end, maybe some people who listen on the radio have special hearing......


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> how do you know they were singing the same song, i watched the match Live last night and could hardly hear anything being chanted from the liverpool end, maybe some people who listen on the radio have special hearing......



Plenty videos doing the rounds on social media. It's not hard to find.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2022)

The old firm have a massive footballing history but the unfortunately the knuckle draggers bring both clubs down. Here is the problem and it’s starts when kids are young . An old pal of mine from way back, when he first moved into my street he was about 10/11yr old. Die hard Celtic fan and bigot even at that age. Fast forward to now he is even worse , has his own kids now and hate to think that they have the same attitude.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Oct 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> The old firm have a massive footballing history but the unfortunately the knuckle draggers bring both clubs down. Here is the problem and it’s starts when kids are young . An old pal of mine from way back, when he first moved into my street he was about 10/11yr old. Die hard Celtic fan and bigot even at that age. Fast forward to now he is even worse , has his own kids now and hate to think that they have the same attitude.



This is the frustrating thing. It's ingrained from such an early age. Half of the eejits probably don't even recognise the significance of what they're singing.


----------



## Slick (14 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> Those 'loyal' hun...sorry, Rangers fans were letting us know they were there by leaving in droves during the game. The fans were an embarrassment last night. I didn't know Andy Robertson was a Catholic...until he came on last night and the Huns pointed it out to us!
> 
> Scottish football? It's like Women's football. Loads of hype and you want it to be good but the skill level is the same as that shown in Monkey Tennis - amusing but just not there. A good player emerges - England-bound.
> 
> Scotland's finest showed us what they're capable of last night and England didn't have to send their finest to show us just how enormously wide that gap is. Still, whichever of the bigot brothers wins their 2-team league (again) they can celebrate like it means something.



Liverpool fans have their very own sectarian thing going on, but that said, there isn't much of your post I can disagree with.


----------



## PaulB (14 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Liverpool fans have their very own sectarian thing going on, but that said, there isn't much of your post I can disagree with.



Three years ago, I was involved in a procedure going on at Glasgow Royal Infirmary. We had to manufacture a piece of our kit to fit the specific anatomy of a patient. We duly produced it and I took it up. Together with a Radiologist, we measured the device against the patient's anatomy from the CT scan and MRI. Satisfied it would fit, I was invited into the hybrid theatre where the device insertion would take place. On our way down, I was asked which foot I kicked with! I know what this means but haven't been asked that since I was about 10 so assumed he was joking. He wasn't. In the theatre changing room, there was blue theatre garb in one cupboard on one side of the room and green in the other! This is the 21st century and STILL you've got bitter sectarianism like that in departments you'd have thought were above this. It was also apparent that the blues congregated together as did the greens and never the twain shall meet. Patient treatment is bound to be compromised in such an atmosphere.

What's this 'sectarianism' that goes on amongst Liverpool fans though?


----------



## Slick (15 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> Three years ago, I was involved in a procedure going on at Glasgow Royal Infirmary. We had to manufacture a piece of our kit to fit the specific anatomy of a patient. We duly produced it and I took it up. Together with a Radiologist, we measured the device against the patient's anatomy from the CT scan and MRI. Satisfied it would fit, I was invited into the hybrid theatre where the device insertion would take place. On our way down, I was asked which foot I kicked with! I know what this means but haven't been asked that since I was about 10 so assumed he was joking. He wasn't. In the theatre changing room, there was blue theatre garb in one cupboard on one side of the room and green in the other! This is the 21st century and STILL you've got bitter sectarianism like that in departments you'd have thought were above this. It was also apparent that the blues congregated together as did the greens and never the twain shall meet. Patient treatment is bound to be compromised in such an atmosphere.
> 
> What's this 'sectarianism' that goes on amongst Liverpool fans though?



Sadly, as someone who grew up in the West Coast of Scotland, I have seen what I would call real sectarianism (although I'm quite sure some people in Ireland could tell you stories that would make your toes curl) where your life choices could be dictated by what side of the divide you came from, what job opportunities were available to you and even where you lived. So while you may well have been shocked by your experience in Glasgow Royal, that wouldn't cause a ripple in the city even today, and station in life does not make you immune to it. 

As for Liverpool's own sectarian issues, were the fans not filmed singing pro IRA songs?


----------



## PaulB (15 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> Sadly, as someone who grew up in the West Coast of Scotland, I have seen what I would call real sectarianism (although I'm quite sure some people in Ireland could tell you stories that would make your toes curl) where your life choices could be dictated by what side of the divide you came from, what job opportunities were available to you and even where you lived. So while you may well have been shocked by your experience in Glasgow Royal, that wouldn't cause a ripple in the city even today, and station in life does not make you immune to it.
> 
> As for Liverpool's own sectarian issues, were the fans not filmed singing pro IRA songs?



That's just terrible.

And I have never seen or heard ANY reference to the IRA amongst Liverpool fans and I've sit and stood amongst them for over fifty years but maybe you know more than me on this one?

I know of a flag-flying loyalist pub about half a mile from Anfield where I've seen our fans emerge from before games but that IRA reference would be - genuinely - news to me and one I'd like to know more about so anyone trying it gets 'discouraged' from being divs.


----------



## Slick (15 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> That's just terrible.
> 
> And I have never seen or heard ANY reference to the IRA amongst Liverpool fans and I've sit and stood amongst them for over fifty years but maybe you know more than me on this one?
> 
> I know of a flag-flying loyalist pub about half a mile from Anfield where I've seen our fans emerge from before games but that IRA reference would be - genuinely - news to me and one I'd like to know more about so anyone trying it gets 'discouraged' from being divs.



Yeah, its not great, but I just think of it as an extension of the old school tie, which goes on all over the world. I reckon it worked in my favour a bit, as opportunities were closed to me as traditionally they were kept for someone with a different background so eventually, I just started what turned out to be a very successful business. 

There's a number of videos online of some singing from both sides, pathetic really but that's the way it is.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Oct 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/championship/table

The top three places taken up by loads o' money from parachute payments, can't hack it in the top flight, yo-yo clubs I notice. Can't something be done about Norwich's up down up down up down existence, like being taken over by someone like that bloke who took Darlington over quite a few years ago.


----------



## shep (15 Oct 2022)

We've only gone and won!

Best bit was when our fans were chanting "we're winning one nil, how sh*t are you " they sang back "your winning one nil, how sh*t are we".

Good banter.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Oct 2022)

History made at Meadow Lane Nottingham today as for the first time ever the 1st round of the FA Cup will not feature Notts County; a 3-2 victory for Coalville in the 4th qualifying round. The home side falling victim to the old too many changes against a smaller side problem.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Oct 2022)

Mike_P said:


> History made at Meadow Lane Nottingham today as for the first time ever the 1st round of the FA Cup will not feature Notts County; a 3-2 victory for Coalville in the 4th qualifying round. The home side falling victim to the old too many changes against a smaller side problem.




Looks like Notts County thought sod the FA Cup and the slight chance of a 'big draw payday' and chose to keep their better players for attempting to get back into the football league.


----------



## shep (16 Oct 2022)

Bad day all round for Nottingham fans by the sound of things.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> We've only gone and won!
> 
> Best bit was when our fans were chanting "we're winning one nil, how sh*t are you " they sang back "your winning one nil, how sh*t are we".
> 
> Good banter.



You missed out on some quality Twitter banter...


----------



## Mike_P (16 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> Bad day all round for Nottingham fans by the sound of things.



For once, most of this season it's been a case of


----------



## jowwy (16 Oct 2022)

I wonder if we will get any posts about city fans chanting about hillsborough, vandalising the stadium and posting vile graffiti……i bet we dont.


----------



## PaulB (16 Oct 2022)

That was a new low for the Manchester City 'fans' today. Even with a Mancunian referee CLEARLY on their side, when they knew they weren't going to get anywhere, they actually started singing 'God Save the King'! They started that one before the Hillsborough chants came out. The club have issued a statement deploring the chanting and the Hillsborough graffiti daubed on the walls in their section. 

It was a terrific game and a real highlight of our season so far.


----------



## Chislenko (16 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> That was a new low for the Manchester City 'fans' today. Even with a Mancunian referee CLEARLY on their side, when they knew they weren't going to get anywhere, they actually started singing 'God Save the King'! They started that one before the Hillsborough chants came out. The club have issued a statement deploring the chanting and the Hillsborough graffiti daubed on the walls in their section.
> 
> It was a terrific game and a real highlight of our season so far.



So are we saying Liverpool fans never did the Munich chant, or Man Utd fans never chanted Aberfan when they played at Cardiff.

Some pretty selective indignation on here.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2022)

Listened to bits and pieces of the football, in amongst the rugby and cricket today. Seems like Arsenal were the big winners today in England.

Good for City condemning the dickhead elements in their support, unlikely anything will come of it unless they go down the CCTV route I suppose.


----------



## R_nger (16 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> I wonder if we will get any posts about city fans chanting about hillsborough, vandalising the stadium and posting vile graffiti……i bet we dont.



And I bet we do get a post about Liverpool fans throwing coins at Guardiola

ETA - disgusting behaviour by the city fans


----------



## StuAff (16 Oct 2022)

All indignation is selective.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Some pretty selective indignation on here.



It's football. What do you expect, reasonable non-partisan comments?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Oct 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> It's football. What do you expect, reasonable non-partisan comments?



Steady now,


View: https://youtu.be/VQDlKN7HYLk


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> when they knew they weren't going to get anywhere, they actually started singing 'God Save the King'!


So what's wrong with that! Your mob booed our national anthem and Abide With Me before this year's FA Cup Final and if I remember rightly booed our national anthem at a match before that.👎


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Steady now,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/VQDlKN7HYLk




There's a video out there of the bloke the 'banty rooster' challenged, recalling the moment he was kind of squared up to. The bloke is about 6 foot four and 17 stone.  He laughed about it, saying he didn't take offence.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> Even with a Mancunian referee CLEARLY on their side



Lol. Always the victim!

Changes about Hillsborough are obviously out of order, but as we see here, those about scouse mentality seem very well justified. 

Terrific game, shame about the result...


----------



## PaulB (17 Oct 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lol. Always the victim!
> 
> Changes about Hillsborough are obviously out of order, but as we see here, those about scouse mentality seem very well justified.
> 
> Terrific game, shame about the result...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Taylor_(referee)

Argue with that, half-time Harry! The referee IS Manchurian - Wythenshawe - but was allowed to ref a game involving a Manchester side. Do you see what I did there? It's called the truth.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> It's called the truth.



C.L.E.A.R.L.Y!


----------



## Chislenko (17 Oct 2022)

PaulB said:


> MOD NOTE: This Post Deleted.



Football used to be my game, been to thousands of matches, travelled endless miles, been amongst Liverpool fans on occasions, been to every country in Europe and a few outside following Wales and Rhyl.

Had completed the 92 but not up to date on it since new teams have entered the league.

Trust me I have seen the good the bad and the ugly, you can make your own choice in which category you sit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2022)

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/man-city-team-bus-breaking-25281225


https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...l-news/man-city-bus-attack-liverpool-25280875


----------



## The Crofted Crest (17 Oct 2022)

Liverpool fans, hey?


----------



## T4tomo (17 Oct 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a video out there of the bloke the 'banty rooster' challenged, recalling the moment he was kind of squared up to. The bloke is about 6 foot four and 17 stone.  He laughed about it, saying he didn't take offence.



I remember my son and his mates aged 13/14 going to a game at St Albans Vs Wealdstone soon after this just so they could see the legendry Wealdstone ranger in person. Hes about 8st dripping wet but you have to admire his beer fuelled confidence to take on all-comers!


----------



## Chislenko (17 Oct 2022)

https://www.independent.ie/sport/so...-eight-years-of-sickening-abuse-42070989.html


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Oct 2022)

I have no allegiance to any premiership teams, other than a slight interest in Spurs because I enjoyed their 60s team as a kid, it it does seem their managers increasingly lower the tone of the debate when they lose.

Guardiola is a great manager, especially when winning, but seemingly scraped the bottom of the barrel when criticising Klopp for xenophobia following his response at a press conference about the wealth of a few top clubs. During Sunday's match he appeared to spend a lot of time goading the Liverpool supporters (perhaps someone who was there could say if it was goading or good-natured bantz) and then seemed surprised when some of the idiots in the crowd threw coins at him. Klopp did not exactly cover himself in glory with his ridiculously OTT attack on the officials.

This is not new in football but it does seem to have notched up in recent years, and I am not sure whether the blame lies with the club's or the media. Oh for the days when managers did not feel they had to be a star of the team to feed the insatiable need for sensation of the media.


----------



## Slick (18 Oct 2022)

@AndyRM used to be a goalie apparently.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...UTuBhzYsh2P3aL1MAvNFZzGgql&id=100001478610721


----------



## T4tomo (20 Oct 2022)

finally a win, an away at that, for the (not very) mighty Boro!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/SundayShoutsFC/status/1582785146121375744?s=20&t=xwrEzIk8NzODD39e1aeehA


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2022)

Haarland now has 17 goals. 
The golden boot winner last year scored 23. And it’s not even November yet. 
Anyone taking bets?


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> Haarland now has 17 goals.
> The golden boot winner last year scored 23. And it’s not even November yet.
> Anyone taking bets?



Shame he's not at world cup, the lads a machine. On current stats he would score 58 goals this season which is ridiculous.


----------



## shep (22 Oct 2022)

All quiet on the LFC front again today.


----------



## jowwy (22 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> All quiet on the LFC front again today.



Cause we was shite…….


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Cause we was shite…….



I wouldn't say we were that good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> All quiet on the LFC front again today.



Yes, getting beat by the club who were bottom before kick off has silenced them it seems!!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Oct 2022)

@Chislenko, were you at the match today?


----------



## Chislenko (22 Oct 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> @Chislenko, were you at the match today?



No, on way back from a week in Ireland. Some amount of red cards!!


----------



## Slick (22 Oct 2022)

Just goes from bad to worse at Ibrox.

We are winning nothing this season.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> No, on way back from a week in Ireland. Some amount of red cards!!



Just the 7 reds, and 10 yellows, and an outfield player going in goal, and a massive punch-up, and a penalty saved apparently and 3 goals, and the biggest crowd of the day! So I'm told.


----------



## shep (23 Oct 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, getting beat by the club who were bottom before kick off has silenced them it seems!!



Even Wolves beat Forest!


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (23 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I wouldn't say we were that good.



Sliippy G is now available


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Sliippy G is now available



And the liverpool job isnt


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> Even Wolves beat Forest!



Wolves…..the team with no manager, 18th in the table and only 5 goals in 11 games. Mo salah has scored more and hes been shite so far this season

I mean we beat city, but it counts for nothing in the next game


----------



## Mike_P (23 Oct 2022)

All poor teams have the odd good result; Liverpool looked unfortunate on the highlights on Match of the Day and if it had been a lesser goalie the resuly would have been somewhat different. It was on the cards following Notts cementing their lead of the National League on Friday night that the red half of Nottingham would reclaim bragging rights.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Wolves…..the team with no manager, 18th in the table and only 5 goals in 11 games. Mo salah has scored more and hes been shite so far this season
> 
> I mean we beat city, but it counts for nothing in the next game



Hold up. You're allowed to criticise Salah, but I'm not?


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Hold up. You're allowed to criticise Salah, but I'm not?



Can happen as soon as some of the big players secure a massive new contract (maybe it’s not just an Arsenal curse  )


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Can happen as soon as some of the big players secure a massive new contract (maybe it’s not just an Arsenal curse  )



Ozil or Arshavin are where my mind has gone to.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Ozil or Arshavin are where my mind has gone to.



Aubameyang too


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2022)

Chelsea v MUFC was a dull affair until the last 10 minutes.

1-1 about right.

MUFC much better first 35 mins.

McTominay was a total idiot.

Kepa was unlucky with the goal.

Potter - really not sure about him. Early days and we are carrying significant injuries (James, Kate to name but two) but his starting line-ups make me wince, unambitious imo.

We shall see how he goes - a big step up from his previous clubs and managing over 60 games a season is way harder than a tad over 40. Plus draws don't cut the mustard either.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Aubameyang too



I thought Aubameyang was fairly prolific for Arsenal?


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I thought Aubameyang was fairly prolific for Arsenal?



Not after the new contract


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Not after the new contract



Time out with him playing for us.

Lazy player - old fashioned '9' who really doesn't get much involved in general play; leaves us a bit short when countering opposition attacks.

Could live with it to an extent if he was actually always in the box when we (finally) manage to get a ball in there. 🙄


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Time out with him playing for us.
> 
> Lazy player - old fashioned '9' who really doesn't get much involved in general play; leaves us a bit short when countering opposition attacks.
> 
> Could live with it to an extent if he was actually always in the box when we (finally) manage to get a ball in there. 🙄



Yeah he’s no Haaland!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2022)

vickster said:


> Not after the new contract



Ah, gotcha!


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

I see wolves are doing well against bottom of the league Leicester City today


----------



## shep (23 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Wolves…..the team with no manager, 18th in the table and only 5 goals in 11 games. Mo salah has scored more and hes been shite so far this season
> 
> I mean we beat city, but it counts for nothing in the next game



You are correct in your summary of my team but at least they are 'my 'team from where I grew up whereas you will be always looked upon as a plastic who can't even afford a ticket to watch them, total joke.


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> You are correct in your summary of my team but at least they are 'my 'team from where I grew up whereas you will be always looked upon as a plastic who can't even afford a ticket to watch them, total joke.



i can afford many tickets…….but choose not to, as i prefer properties to ticket purchases. Enjoy the championship wont you.


----------



## shep (23 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> i can afford many tickets…….but choose not to, as i prefer properties to ticket purchases. Enjoy the championship wont you.



No you don't, you can't get a season ticket because you've chosen a team that has a huge waiting list. 

As for being a property magnate, why live in some sh*tty ex council house if you had such a large portfolio of real estate?
Give up now before I really decide to insult you.


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> No you don't, you can't get a season ticket because you've chosen a team that has a huge waiting list.
> 
> As for being a property magnate, why live in some sh*tty ex council house if you had such a large portfolio of real estate?
> Give up now before I really decide to insult you.



Crack on fella….your insults are meaningless


----------



## Chislenko (23 Oct 2022)

Don't usually watch the premier league but Spurs - Newcastle was on in the pub this afternoon.

Half watched it and have to say Newcastle looked very comfortable on the ball, some easy on the eye interplay. It was pleasing to watch.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> And the liverpool job isnt



Back to Rangers in the next few weeks maybe?🤔


Your thoughts @Slick


----------



## Chislenko (24 Oct 2022)

@The Crofted Crest

Having seen some of the footage from Saturdays game I think unfortunately for Rhyl that game will define our season.

Obviously the four players and the manager who received red cards will have automatic bans but I can see lengthy bans for some especially the chap throwing the right hook!!

Our squad isn't big enough to withstand that many omissions so I think we will struggle in the next few games.

On a plus point the "reported" attendance of 711 in the third tier of Welsh football from two reformed, basically supporter run clubs shows that both Rhyl and Bangor should be back in the WPL as soon as possible.

I use "reported" for reasons I am sure you will understand in our leagues!

https://nation.cymru/sport/watch-clash-between-welsh-clubs-marred-by-mass-brawl/

FAW now to investigate so lengthy bans and fines I would suspect.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> @The Crofted Crest
> 
> Having seen some of the footage from Saturdays game I think unfortunately for Rhyl that game will define our season.
> 
> ...



I've seen 12 year old girls throw better punches than that in playground scraps

Joking aside that is just stupid and they deserve all they get.

Its all calmed down-ish and the some idiot(s) decides to be the "big i am" kick it all off again. 

With incidents like that captains should just get their players to walk back 20 yds and let the refs sort it all out


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Back to Rangers in the next few weeks maybe?🤔
> 
> 
> Your thoughts @Slick


My thoughts are this. He would have been awarded the freedom of Govan, had he hung around to complete the job he started, although he will be forever remembered as the man who stopped Terry Munro. (Rip ) I suppose the thing that sticks a little is the fact he should have won the league the year previous, although the other mob did go on an amazing unbeaten run to overturn quite a lead, so fair play to them. Long and the short of it is, never go back, it rarely works, and whilst I'll always have an admiration for him, I wouldn't like to see him back at Ibrox.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Oct 2022)

For anyone who knows the recent history of both Chester City and Wrexham football clubs there is a song on YouTube about the fragility of smaller clubs (this song is about Wrexham but could easily be about many smaller clubs) where businessmen buy the clubs for assett stripping (The land the ground sits on usually)

There is a lot of bad language in the song so won't link it on here but if anyone wants to listen it is called

Hamilton Scum by Wrexham band The Declan Swans.

The Declan Swans famously recorded a song many years back called Meet The Kilshaws about the couple locally who tried to adopt two young children who if memory serves me were from America??


----------



## Mike_P (27 Oct 2022)

Come on the Fleet by Tundra is a song that relates well to most lower league clubs

View: https://open.spotify.com/track/02ae8R3ADM0jIX7KkfisE5&ved=2ahUKEwj-2aih74D7AhXHVsAKHbONDcoQFnoECA4QAQ&usg=AOvVaw1eK3IlV_XBh0_3GxbpUYvB


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2022)

Last year I asked Virgin why our internet was lagging and running slow.So the lad on the end of the phone checked it,he sent us two booster plug in things,then he said I am looking at your account you have been with us since we began yes I said.I see you downgraded some of your channels,I replied yes just due to cost and being a pensioner.One was B T Sport he said yes that had to go.Well I can and will put it back on for 18 months for free because you have been with us so long.So that tale leads to this did you see the stunning City free kick,all from a stupid silly challenge.What quality,my word City play some class football,Manchester United have some catching up to do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Last year I asked Virgin why our internet was lagging and running slow.So the lad on the end of the phone checked it,he sent us two booster plug in things,then he said I am looking at your account you have been with us since we began yes I said.I see you downgraded some of your channels,I replied yes just due to cost and being a pensioner.One was B T Sport he said yes that had to go.Well I can and will put it back on for 18 months for free because you have been with us so long.So that tale leads to this did you see the stunning City free kick,all from a stupid silly challenge.What quality,my word City play some class football,Manchester United have some catching up to do.



And Chelsea after the crap we played today. 

Yet another weird starting line-up from Potter.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> And Chelsea after the crap we played today.
> 
> Yet another weird starting line-up from Potter.


Early days yet @SpokeyDokey but it might just be too big a step up for Potter?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Early days yet @SpokeyDokey but it might just be too big a step up for Potter?



Not early days. He's out of his depth. When James isn't playing we end up chasing sheep in defence.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Oct 2022)

I noticed Summerville scored for Leeds tonight, is he no longer with The Communards?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Early days yet @SpokeyDokey but it might just be too big a step up for Potter?





ianrauk said:


> Not early days. He's out of his depth. When James isn't playing we end up chasing sheep in defence.



I hope I am wrong but he is just not ready to handle a big club like Chelsea - going through a tough time after the political shenanigans early in the year as well as a transitional rebulid; we really needed a proven top tier manager. 

He is another tinkerer and to be frank some of his starting line-ups have been beyond belief. There's tinkering with real purpose and tinkering because you are clueless. The latter sadly prevails at the moment. 

We have winged it in a number of matches since he has been with us and I have yet to see anything that convinces me that he has a winning mindset. 

There is a huge difference in managing a mid-table team that plays a little over 40 games a year and has minimal international player duties/injuries affecting the schedule and a team that routinely is top 4 PL, has decent runs in domestic cups & champions league plus numerous players involved in international duties chunking out 60 games plus per season.

He is really put of his depth as things stand. 

I confess to also having a problem with managers who are bum-down in their seat for most of the match - a bit of passion wouldn't go amiss. 

As I say I will be happy to be proved wrong but he is a mediocre manager imo.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Oct 2022)

To the @Chelsea fans -

Isn't it Chelsea's first defeat under Potter? And Chelsea are 3 points above Brighton and Hove as we speak. You lot are mithering over very fine margins.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2022)

Stephenite said:


> To the @Chelsea fans -
> 
> Isn't it Chelsea's first defeat under Potter? And Chelsea are 3 points above Brighton and Hove as we speak. You lot are mithering over very fine margins.



It's a game of fine margins - in his 6 PL games Potter has dropped 7 out of 18 points. 

1.8 points per game is off the pace.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2022)

Stephenite said:


> To the @Chelsea fans -
> 
> Isn't it Chelsea's first defeat under Potter? And Chelsea are 3 points above Brighton and Hove as we speak. You lot are mithering over very fine margins.



Potter's been very lucky with a team on the whole are very good and a good team can play well despite a good or bad manager. Potter's problem is that as @SpokeyDokey pointed out, he tinkers too much. For example he played Stirling and Pulicic as wing backs against a fast attacking Brighton side. That is just plain stupidity or naivety or both. Whatever it was, it was a disaster.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Potter's been very lucky with a team on the whole are very good and a good team can play well despite a good or bad manager. Potter's problem is that as @SpokeyDokey pointed out, he tinkers too much. For example he played Stirling and Pulicic as wing backs against a fast attacking Brighton side. That is just plain stupidity or naivety or both. Whatever it was, it was a disaster.



And post match Potter said "I have to do better and learn". 

Seriously? - he is managing the most successful English team this millenium not some Premier League makeweight. 

I appreciate his honesty but it hardly inspires confidence at this level.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I noticed Summerville scored for Leeds tonight, is he no longer with The Communards?



They split up when Coles went to Newcastle and found God.


----------



## shep (30 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> I see wolves are doing well against bottom of the league Leicester City today



Ha,ha,ha! 

About as well as you did against bottom of the table Forest and joint 2nd from bottom Leeds yesterday, football eh?

At least you haven’t had to travel anywhere to actually 'support ' them.


----------



## shep (30 Oct 2022)

Not seen @PaulB on here for a while?

I used to enjoy his enlightening descriptions of what it was like to support one of the best teams in the world.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/heraldscotland/status/1586661634289926144


----------



## jowwy (30 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> Ha,ha,ha!
> 
> About as well as you did against bottom of the table Forest and joint 2nd from bottom Leeds yesterday, football eh?
> 
> At least you haven’t had to travel anywhere to actually 'support ' them.



We were rubbish in both games……..you’ve been rubbish all season.

How you getting on in europe???? Just for reference, we are in the last 16 of the champions league. Poor in the premier, brilliant in the champions league


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> We were rubbish in both games……..you’ve been rubbish all season.
> 
> How you getting on in europe???? Just for reference, we are in the last 16 of the champions league. Poor in the premier, brilliant in the champions league



It's a conundrum re the poor PL performance vs good CL performance.

We are in a similar boat - wiped the floor with AC Milan and struggled against Brighton, Brentford, Palace and a sub-par MUFC.

Some of the issues is that teams not competing in Cup runs are always well rested when they come up against those teams that are as well as the former having less opportunity to pick up injuries. Not much can be done about that though.

Also, there is the problem that the Top 6 teams face when playing domestically with the rest* of the league is the 5-4-1 tactics employed by playing for a draw and a hopeful hit and run counter to win.

*Not that Brighton did this against us yesterday - we lost that due to an idiot playing two strikers as WB's against a home team that were going to (and did) come at us with a high press.

Pep was talking about this(the two banks of defenders) yesterday - about how frustrating and difficult it is to deal with. Completely stymies those games affected though.

What's the answer?

Bigger pitches (virtually impossible), less players in a side eg 10, or may be half or even no points for a draw etc?


----------



## jowwy (30 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's a conundrum re the poor PL petformance vs good CL performance.
> 
> We are in a similar boat - wiped the floor with AC Milan and struggled against Brighton, Brentford, Palace and a sub-par MUFC.
> 
> ...



Yup totally agree….i mean we got one hell of an injury list, along with a midfield bereft of any pace to breakdown the counter attacks. Also relying on a 19yr old winger in midfield is not the answer.

Harvey elliot has a lot of potential and will probably be the player to replace salah on the right of the front 3. But he’s no centre midfielder and struggles to cover trent when he goes forward. We then heavily rely on the centre backs covering the space and thats when the goals come. I used to like the way our midfielders worked, but fans complained of no creativity in the middle of the park. So now we add that in thiago and elliot… now they complain we dont defend the centre of the pitch well enough and rely on fabinho to do it all

football hey


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> It's like when I see all these idiots in Africa going on about 'their ' and referring to Man United or Chelsea, laughable.


 
It's been a truly global game for some time now - powers the PL money-go-round. It's a long while since the owner of a chain of butcher's shops owned the local big club supported only by local fans. 😁

African fans also have a vested interest in the European leagues with in excess of 500 African players featuring. 

Seems reasonable to me for them to have some legitimacy, not that it is really needed, to support foreign (to them) clubs.


----------



## shep (30 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's been a truly global game for some time now - powers the PL money-go-round. It's a long while since the owner of a chain of butcher's shops owned the local big club supported only by local fans. 😁
> 
> African fans also have a vested interest in the European leagues with in excess of 500 African players featuring.
> 
> Seems reasonable to me for them to have some legitimacy, not that it is really needed, to support foreign (to them) clubs.



Opinions vary and that's fine by me, funny how not many 'support ' lower division teams?


----------



## jowwy (30 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> Opinions vary and that's fine by me, funny how not many 'support ' lower division teams?



Remind me who owns wolves again, is it a local businesman??? No, its a chinese business group.


----------



## Chislenko (30 Oct 2022)

Just for a bit of balance, some far away people do pick a small club.

https://www.itv.com/news/wales/2022...s-oldest-football-clubs-and-its-die-hard-fans


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> Opinions vary and that's fine by me, funny how not many 'support ' lower division teams?



More local, less global exposure probably - rarely on TV.


----------



## shep (30 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Remind me who owns wolves again, is it a local businesman??? No, its a chinese business group.



And that has what relevance?


----------



## shep (30 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just for a bit of balance, some far away people do pick a small club.
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/wales/2022...s-oldest-football-clubs-and-its-die-hard-fans



I'm sure I could dig out many obscure clubs that have foreign fan bases but on the whole most non locals pick one of the 'big six' as you all full well know.


----------



## shep (30 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Remind me who owns wolves again, is it a local businesman??? No, its a chinese business group.



Have you an understanding of anything anyone says or do you just interpret things to suit yourself?

Explain to me what the ownership of a club has anything to do with where their fanbase is situated?


----------



## vickster (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Chislenko (30 Oct 2022)

shep said:


> I'm sure I could dig out many obscure clubs that have foreign fan bases but on the whole most non locals pick one of the 'big six' as you all full well know.



I wasn't being argumentative Shep, you must have me mixed up with someone else, I was merely showing a nice story.


----------



## Slick (30 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/CAFCofficial/status/1586644326112698371?t=8CjKP-6vPv-IGhbLt1XOtA&s=08

Some finish.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Remind me who owns wolves again, is it a local businesman??? No, its a chinese business group.



Genuine lol at that Are you seriously criticising another clubs ownership?


----------



## Seevio (31 Oct 2022)

Slick said:


> View: https://twitter.com/CAFCofficial/status/1586644326112698371?t=8CjKP-6vPv-IGhbLt1XOtA&s=08
> 
> Some finish.




I have no interest in either of these teams but I did enjoy that.


----------



## jowwy (31 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Genuine lol at that Are you seriously criticising another clubs ownership?



i cant see any criticism in my post.....only a question


----------



## T4tomo (31 Oct 2022)

Seevio said:


> I have no interest in either of these teams but I did enjoy that.



Likewise. best bit was when blue 6 pushed red 5 in the back leaving him in a perfect position to tap in goal 7! I love it when cheating doesn't pay off.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> i cant see any criticism in my post.....only a question



Ah, OK, so you don't think what you wrote was critical of the ownership of a club. Fair enough, that's how I read it.


----------



## jowwy (31 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Ah, OK, so you don't think what you wrote was critical of the ownership of a club. Fair enough, that's how I read it.



no, i simply asked who owned their club, what you didnt see was deleted posts due to racist comments made


----------



## Chislenko (31 Oct 2022)

Looking at tonight's football fixtures I see Bradford P.A. v Gloucester postponed. Nothing unusual there but have never seen "Regular" given as a reason and no idea what it means.


----------



## Chislenko (31 Oct 2022)

Forget my last post, even though the game is postponed it's now 1-1!!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Remind me who owns wolves again, is it a local businesman??? No, its a chinese business group.





jowwy said:


> no, i simply asked who owned their club, what you didnt see was deleted posts due to racist comments made


Why did you simply ask that question when you already knew the answer.?


----------



## jowwy (1 Nov 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Why did you simply ask that question when you already knew the answer.?



Again, its out of context now due to deleted posts


----------



## shep (1 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> no, i simply asked who owned their club, what you didnt see was deleted posts due to racist comments made



What has ownership of a club got to do with plastic fans?


----------



## Slick (1 Nov 2022)

Meanwhile back to the football, champions league night again tonight and whilst this has been nothing short of disastrous for my team, there's always hope we go out with a bang.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Meanwhile back to the football, champions league night again tonight and whilst this has been nothing short of disastrous for my team, there's always *hope we go out with a bang. *


You certainly got humped again 

Never mind - a new record.


----------



## jowwy (1 Nov 2022)

Liverpool showing their champions league form tonight….


----------



## Slick (1 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> You certainly got humped again
> 
> Never mind - a new record.



We got horsed for sure, so back to the drawing board for us.


----------



## Slick (1 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 666700
> 
> 
> Shocking, even for the Premier League.



I suppose it could be me, but is that really supposed to be funny?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> I suppose it could be me, but is that really supposed to be funny?


Aye, probably not right enough. I'll delete


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> We got horsed for sure, so back to the drawing board for us.



It's not been great for either of Scotland's Champions' League representatives.

Quite a few 'big' clubs have had a 'mare looking at the tables. More focus on Europe than domestic leagues perhaps?


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> I suppose it could be me, but is that really supposed to be funny?



Ignore him/her/whatever.  Anyway, do you think like me that it would've been a blessing in disguise if Rangers had lost to PSV in the play off and ended up in the able to compete in Europa League?🤔


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ignore him/her/whatever.  Anyway, do you think like me that it would've been a blessing in disguise if Rangers had lost to PSV in the play off and ended up in the able to compete in Europa League?🤔



Champs league has probably brought them a bigger share of TV money I would think, so maybe better long term, plus some of their fans have had memorable away trips to Italy and Netherlands.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Nov 2022)

Imo what makes the CL hard to play in, and generally very entertaining, is that teams are in it to win it - even, if in reality, they have no chance whatsoever. 

It's a rare game that ends up with one team playing low block stodge football as per the PL.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> We got horsed for sure, so back to the drawing board for us.



Might be a job for Steven Gerrard there! 🤔


----------



## Slick (2 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's not been great for either of Scotland's Champions' League representatives.
> 
> Quite a few 'big' clubs have had a 'mare looking at the tables. More focus on Europe than domestic leagues perhaps?



I really don't think so, we really are just 5hite right now.

Yes, we have injuries but who hasn't. Last year we were a gnats whisker away from lifting that Europa cup, and beat Psv (who beat Arsenal) RB Leipzig (Who beat Real Madrid) Dortmund and a host of others who thought they were better than us. This year, just pure 5hite. Can't blame domestic fixtures either, as we have been 5hite in that anaw.


----------



## Slick (2 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ignore him/her/whatever.  Anyway, do you think like me that it would've been a blessing in disguise if Rangers had lost to PSV in the play off and ended up in the able to compete in Europa League?🤔



Unfortunately Accy, that's where we should have been but we need the cash. Just the way it is I'm afraid.


----------



## Slick (2 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Champs league has probably brought them a bigger share of TV money I would think, so maybe better long term, plus some of their fans have had memorable away trips to Italy and Netherlands.



As a Rangers fan of a certain age, memorable away trips are not in short supply.


----------



## Slick (2 Nov 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Might be a job for Steven Gerrard there! 🤔



I fukin hope not.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Nov 2022)

RIP the scorer of probably the most shown FA cup goal https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63489122


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2022)

How can anyone get excited about Scottish Football,it's either Celtic or Rangers always.Then when they leave the juniors playground the kids in the seniors playground tank them.The talk of allowing them in to the Prem League every now and then is a joke.I think it was 1984 when Aberdeen won a League title,but don't quote me,it's a joke.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> How can anyone get excited about Scottish Football,it's either Celtic or Rangers always.Then when they leave the juniors playground the kids in the seniors playground tank them.The talk of allowing them in to the Prem League every now and then is a joke.I think it was 1984 when Aberdeen won a League title,but don't quote me,it's a joke.



Quite easily when you support one of the smaller sides as it happens.


----------



## Beebo (5 Nov 2022)

It’s tight from mid table down. 
The bottom 12 teams in Prem are separated by just 6 points.
Liverpool in 9th are 6 points from 20th but 16 points from 1st.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Nov 2022)

Beebo said:


> It’s tight from mid table down.
> The bottom 12 teams in Prem are separated by just 6 points.
> Liverpool in 9th are 6 points from 20th but 16 points from 1st.



Tight all over the table really. Pleased for Leeds today, not my team but used to watch them quite a bit when I lived in York. Brilliant game.
Some crackers on tomorrow!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2022)

Dive of the season so far:


View: https://twitter.com/BuggyLFC/status/1588945932112232450

Great player but this is an utterly embarrassing.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Dive of the season so far:
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BuggyLFC/status/1588945932112232450
> ...




Looking from another angle it appears he was clipped . However the game is f….d , prima donas falling about .


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2022)

Couple of (potentially) good games** today.
Arsenal v Chelsea
Spurs v Liverpool
**just referring to prem games here.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Dive of the season so far:
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BuggyLFC/status/1588945932112232450
> ...




It's hilarious that City fans think the ref was biased and opposition fans likewise. Liverpool fans complaining about Salah's treatment absolutely takes the biscuit though!

If it was such a clear dive, VAR would have disallowed it.

Both penalties were fair; I was directly in line with them in the ground.

It was an absolutely awesome never die performance from City after the red. De Bruyne, Bernado, Stones, Ake, Rodri and Alvarez were all incredible.

Pep going mental afterwards was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Nov 2022)

You can't keep a good man down.



View: https://youtu.be/QczPtDh0aJ8


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2022)

Another rampant victory for Newcastle today, which has pleased my pals no end. If they could just stop conceding silly late goals their recent results would look even more impressive. Also good to see that they're doing this with players who were already at the club and haven't gone daft with their new investment.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Another rampant victory for Newcastle today, which has pleased my pals no end. If they could just stop conceding silly late goals their recent results would look even more impressive. Also good to see that they're doing this with players who were already at the club and haven't gone daft with their new investment.



Isaak (70m), wood(30m), botman(37m), gumiraes(42m), burn(15m), trippier(14m), pope(11.5m), target(17.5m), willock(30m), …….all bought with their new investment. To the turn of £267m in two seasons

How many of them played yesterday??? Ahhh all of them, except for the injured isaak

Plus the addition of a new manager and all his backroom staff


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Isaak (70m), wood(30m), botman(37m), gumiraes(42m), burn(15m), trippier(14m), pope(11.5m), target(17.5m), willock(30m), …….all bought with their new investment. To the turn of £267m in two seasons
> 
> How many of them played yesterday??? Ahhh all of them, except for the injured isaak
> 
> Plus the addition of a new manager and all his backroom staff



Miggy, Shelvey, St. Maximin, Manquillo, Wilson, Anderson, Longstaff, Schar and Murphy also all played... (Targett didn't)

My point, is that while there has obviously been money spent (a pittance compared to some other clubs) is that there are players who have been given a new lease of life under the leadership of Howe.

So, they haven't gone daft, and are building something quite clever I reckon.

After years of absolutely abysmal leadership by Ashley and Co. I'm chuffed that my Toon supporting mates are finally seeing something to be positive about.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Miggy, Shelvey, St. Maximin, Manquillo, Wilson, Anderson, Longstaff, Schar and Murphy also all played... (Targett didn't)
> 
> My point, is that while there has obviously been money spent *(a pittance compared to some other clubs)* is that there are players who have been given a new lease of life under the leadership of Howe.
> 
> ...



What a joke......£275m a pittance, in two transfer windows since howe came in. Some clubs would love to have that amount to spend.

A team now consists of 19 players on a saturday and 16 of them will get used 

Saint maxima, anderson, shelvey, manquillo, didnt even start the game......but we can all pick and choose what to look and what not too look at.






My last post on the subject

Ps sport washing at its very best


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> What a joke......£275m a pittance, in two transfer windows since howe came in. Some clubs would love to have that amount to spend.
> 
> A team now consists of 19 players on a saturday and 16 of them will get used
> 
> ...



Liverpool spent £85m on one player... Some clubs would love to have that amount to spend.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Liverpool spent £85m on one player... Some clubs would love to have that amount to spend.



after selling £90m worth of players....im pretty sure Isaak was £70m pot, kettle, black


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> after selling £90m worth of players....im pretty sure Isaak was £70m pot, kettle, black



Something like that. But without any assets, thanks to the previous regime, Newcastle have to start from somewhere.

Anyway, I'm sure Liverpool will win the Net Spend League or whatever it is that FSG are so interested in. 

It was pleasing to see Unai Emery get off to a winning start. I don't care about the opposition, but I liked Arsenal when I was a kid. They've had some fabulous players over the years and Wenger totally changed football in England, which is pretty incredible.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Something like that. But without any assets, thanks to the previous regime, Newcastle have to start from somewhere.
> 
> Anyway,* I'm sure Liverpool will win the Net Spend League or whatever it is that FSG are so interested in.*
> 
> It was pleasing to see Unai Emery get off to a winning start. I don't care about the opposition, but I liked Arsenal when I was a kid. They've had some fabulous players over the years and Wenger totally changed football in England, which is pretty incredible.



Liverpool and FSG have won every trophy available to them in english football....enough said


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2022)

Fans of big spending clubs criticising other big spending clubs, priceless


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

potsy said:


> Fans of big spending clubs criticising other big spending clubs, priceless



not criticising, just question the remarks of non a newcastle fan...about them spending a pittance


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

potsy said:


> Fans of big spending clubs criticising other big spending clubs, priceless



Exactly. 

I don't actually remember the last time Killie paid for a player. We rely mostly on loans and free agents. Or guys like Lafferty coming back because he's got nowt else to do and then making a hash of things by using Sectarian language.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Liverpool spent £85m on one player... Some clubs would love to have that amount to spend.



Or just one player a reported £18m+ a year salary


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> not criticising, just question the remarks of non a newcastle fan...about them spending a pittance



Well obviously "pittance" has somehow riled you. A poorly chosen word, clearly.

Again, my point is that Newcastle have invested wisely, and not just in one player. They're building.

Liverpool sell a bunch of players, buy one, are sh!te in the PL but doing OK in the CL. All is right with the world.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Nov 2022)

If you look at the amount spent on current squads in the Prem, Man city Liverpool, Chelsea and Man United and well clear of the field.

Newcastle are about mid table, so punching well above their weight at the moment.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Or just one player a reported £18m+ a year salary



who's that then???


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> who's that then???



https://www.football365.com/news/sa...ontract-liverpool-highest-paid-player-history
350k x 52 = 18.2m


Newcastle's is Trippier @ £7.5m (a pittance )
https://www.spotrac.com/epl/newcastle-united-fc/payroll/

Indeed LFC have 10 players reportedly earning more than him
https://www.spotrac.com/epl/liverpool-fc/payroll/


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Well obviously "pittance" has somehow riled you. A poorly chosen word, clearly.
> 
> Again, my point is that Newcastle have invested wisely, and not just in one player. They're building.
> 
> *Liverpool sell a bunch of players, buy one, are sh!te in the PL but doing OK in the CL. All is right with the world.*



and have won everything available to them in english football over the past 6 seasons...... in the same as one swallow doesnt make it spring, a few bad games doesnt make them sh*t


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> https://www.football365.com/news/sa...ontract-liverpool-highest-paid-player-history
> 350k x 52 = 18.2m



but we signed him 6yrs ago. That was a new contract....but im sure jesus is happy with his 14m+ a year contract at arsenal, who have won nothing since when???


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> https://www.football365.com/news/sa...ontract-liverpool-highest-paid-player-history
> 350k x 52 = 18.2m
> 
> 
> ...



what have newcastle won again??? and do you think trippier should earn more then?? cause hes only on 40k less than trent, who has won the prem, champions league, fa cup, caraboa, super cup, world club cup...all before the age of 23

also sportrac have mane as earning 100k, yet he was on 200k at liverpool, so do you really want to accept what they say??


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

How many champions league trophies between these 3...they earn more than trippier too


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Nov 2022)

Great weekend for MCFC overall, with mid and low table teams taking points off both Spurs and MUFC. 

Probably get our comeuppance mid week in the Carabao vs Chelsea...


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> but we signed him 6yrs ago. That was a new contract....but im sure jesus is happy with his 14m+ a year contract at arsenal, who have won nothing since when???



FA Cup in 2020.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> How many champions league trophies between these 3...they earn more than trippier too
> 
> View attachment 667185



You're a Liverpool fan and were criticising Newcastle spending. No one mentioned MCFC in the discussion. 
Although de Bryne and Haaland look like spiffing value for money given their assists/goals/general contribution so far this season (as does Gabriel Jesus for what he brings to the team imo ).


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> You're a Liverpool fan and were criticising Newcastle spending. No one mentioned MCFC in the discussion.
> Although de Bryne and Haaland look like spiffing value for money given their assists/goals/general contribution so far this season (as does Gabriel Jesus for what he brings to the team imo ).



but not salah at liverpool, who's contract you criticised??

Who has 14 goals and 5 assists this season i may add......

compared to de-bruynes 3 goals and 10 assists

and Jesus paultry 5 goals and 7 assists


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> FA Cup in 2020.



in how many years???


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> in how many years???



What, in the last 10?

FA Cup X 3

Community Shield X 4


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> What, in the last 10?
> 
> FA Cup X 3
> 
> Community Shield X 4



wow......ground breaking


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

I see the anti-liverpool mob are out in force today........


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> but not salah at liverpool, who's contract you criticised??
> 
> Who has 14 goals and 5 assists this season i may add......
> 
> ...



I wasn't actually criticising the amount he is paid, just that you were criticising the recent Newcastle spend which seems highly hypocritical. Is it jealousy?


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

Nobody is anti-Liverpool, you just can't seem to accept any criticism of them and constantly deflect onto other clubs. It's weird, and tedious.

So let's move on shall we? Southampton have sacked their manager. Seems a shame as I thought he was a decent manager who rode out some serious batterings over the years. Haven't really looked to see the odds on a replacement yet.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> I wasn't actually criticising the amount he is paid, just that you were criticising the recent Newcastle spend which seems highly hypocritical. Is it jealousy?



i have no jealousy towards any football club or what they spend 

and for reference, my point was that they hadnt spent a pittance, which is what some suggest.......they can spend 50 billion if they want, its not my money and they are not my club. i have 1 club, not 30 clubs like some people on here


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Haven't really looked to see the odds on a replacement yet.



Klopp is odds on apparently


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

30 clubs sounds exhausting, imagine carrying that lot around a course!


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Klopp is odds on apparently



to win another champions league and premier league.......as for the sack, not in FSG's thinking

Worry about pep not signing his new contract


----------



## Chislenko (7 Nov 2022)

In non monetary football news in the battle of the Albion's on Saturday, bottom of the table Albion Rovers held top of the table Stirling Albion to a 1-1 draw, Stirling equalising four minutes from time.

Albion Rovers now off the bottom on goal difference.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

CL last 16 draw announced

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63541411


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

Some interesting, and some tedious draws there.

Think the World Cup could have an impact.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

In LFC news…
https://news.sky.com/story/liverpoo...following-report-club-is-up-for-sale-12740938


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> In LFC news…
> https://news.sky.com/story/liverpoo...following-report-club-is-up-for-sale-12740938



open to offers for shareholders.....which they have said for many years.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

Seems to be very big news across the media if it’s not actually anything new?
Maybe a new majority shareholder is in the offing (so new ownership)


----------



## T4tomo (7 Nov 2022)

I think FSG have seen the writing on the wall and want out whilst there is still some value there.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Seems to be very big news across the media if it’s not actually anything new?
> Maybe a new majority shareholder is in the offing (so new ownership)



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63545657

liverpool consider shareholders…..3rd paragraph, FSG are fully commited to liverpool football club. I think its wishful thinking for other fans, that the owners who Re-built anfield, won everything in english football within 10yrs and brought klopp to the club, would sell.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

Now who's seeing what they want to?

The Athletic reported that Fenway Sports Group (FSG), which bought Liverpool in 2010, is "inviting offers".

Doesn't sound particularly committed to me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63545657
> 
> liverpool consider shareholders…..3rd paragraph, FSG are fully commited to liverpool football club. I think its wishful thinking for other fans, that the owners who Re-built anfield, won everything in english football within 10yrs and brought klopp to the club, would sell.



FFS Jowwy, you could start an argument in a graveyard.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> FFS Jowwy, you could start an argument in a graveyard.



stating facts isnt arguing And am i not allowed to post then, should i just sit here and watch people post bullsh*t and accept it as true???


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Now who's seeing what they want to?
> 
> The Athletic reported that Fenway Sports Group (FSG), which bought Liverpool in 2010, is "inviting offers".
> 
> Doesn't sound particularly committed to me.



Read the news report on the bbc…..states it in black and white, open for investment and shareholders. As they have stated many times


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2022)

What are your LFC forum buddies saying? You must belong to one?


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> What are your LFC forum buddies saying? You must belong to one?



The club isnt for sale……as i stated earlier, paragraph 3. There in black and white.

Even skysports news have just stated liverpool looking for investors, but club not up forsale


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Nov 2022)

From the
"Make your own Liverpool Echo headline"​ thread on a fan site.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Read the news report on the bbc…..states it in black and white, open for investment and shareholders. As they have stated many times



It's literally the second sentence in the BBC report, which you so helpfully screen grabbed...


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's literally the second sentence in the BBC report, which you so helpfully screen grabbed...



Open to offers, for shareholders….not forsale, it litterally states it in the whole report

Now whos arguing?????


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Open to offers, for shareholders….not forsale, it litterally states it in the whole report
> 
> Now whos arguing?????



I'm not arguing. And I never said you were.

Whatever, congratulations on turning this back into the Liverpool FC thread.

https://forums.liverpoolfc.com/threads/409368-Liverpool-up-for-sale


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

Some decent ties here too:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63543050

Man U v Barca could be fun. More interested in Sevilla v PSV and Salzburg v Roma though.


----------



## jowwy (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm not arguing. And I never said you were.
> 
> Whatever, congratulations on turning this back into the Liverpool FC thread.
> 
> https://forums.liverpoolfc.com/threads/409368-Liverpool-up-for-sale



I didnt….other members did, why not congratulate them instead.


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> In non monetary football news in the battle of the Albion's on Saturday, bottom of the table Albion Rovers held top of the table Stirling Albion to a 1-1 draw, Stirling equalising four minutes from time.
> 
> Albion Rovers now off the bottom on goal difference.


My mates boy came off the bench for Stirling with 27 minutes to go.

Hopefully he made an impact.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2022)

Some interesting World Cup stats:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63126367


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Some interesting World Cup stats:
> 
> 
> Still in the mid 30c's in Qatar, so that could have an impact.?
> So less than two weeks until the first Eng match, I'm kind of surprised we are 5th in the world rankings, still see us getting to QF's though.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2022)

I think it was Brazil where they introduced the drinks break? I'd imagine they'll be doing the same, got to really.

The Coca-Cola rankings are a joke. They always have been. Belgium have won f*ck all, ever, and are #2? Behave.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I think it was Brazil where they introduced the drinks break? I'd imagine they'll be doing the same, got to really.
> 
> The Coca-Cola rankings are a joke. They always have been. Belgium have won f*ck all, ever, and are #2? Behave.



I guess FIFA rankings have some method to the madness. We were 4th in 2018 WC and 2nd at last years Euros.
Belgium were world no.1 at the Euros and lost the QF, weird?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Nov 2022)

Old Sepp eh?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63554507


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I guess FIFA rankings have some method to the madness. We were 4th in 2018 WC and 2nd at last years Euros.
> Belgium were world no.1 at the Euros and lost the QF, weird?



There not based on what you win in terms of trophies, but what fifa world ranking games you win......same as all world ranking systems its based on current form and not past glory's


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I guess FIFA rankings have some method to the madness. We were 4th in 2018 WC and 2nd at last years Euros.
> Belgium were world no.1 at the Euros and lost the QF, weird?



Yeah, there is a method. Putting any sort of stock in it is ridiculous though.


----------



## Slick (8 Nov 2022)

Looking forward to this. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

https://www.scottishfa.co.uk/news/scotland-to-play-england-in-150th-anniversary-heritage-match/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Probably get our comeuppance mid week in the Carabao vs Chelsea...


Dunno about that - you've clearly not factored in the Potter effect.


----------



## Hornchurch (9 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> *. Belgium have won f*ck all, ever, and yet are #2? .*






Didn't Belgium come THIRD / 3rd in the last/previous World Cup, as in "third" ?????

Wasn't THAT the one where they (metaphorically), "Ar$e-Waxed" England's football team, *TWICE* ?????

(We were $hit - They WERE GOOD = TWICE !!!!!!!

F.I.F.A = "always" vastly over-rate MY nation's team (England) & yet we too, have won S.F.A ("sweet-Fk-all"), in years....

On THAT strength, I'm not surprised that Belgium ARE "ranked No.2" , not remotely !


Last time I ever saw England actually BEAT Belgie (in a worthwhile comp'), wuz waaaaay back in 1990 - (* 32+ years ago , F.F.S*)

Even then, our team struggled, pitifully - taking things over into "extra-time"


A dull & tedious match - And also a "dull & tedious extra time"

DULL Deadlock = only broken by that (admittedly) superb David Platt "wonder goal volley"


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Nov 2022)

A decent win for Blackburn reserves at West Ham tonight saw them score the majority of the 19 penalties.


----------



## shep (10 Nov 2022)

We've only gone and won!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

Dismal stuff from Killie last night. Hammered 4 - 0 at Tannadice by formerly bottom Dundee United. Ouch.

When your manager makes 3 changes after 30 minutes, and the side is already 3 - 0 down, that's as glaring an admission he'd got things badly wrong as I can think of.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Nov 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> David Platt



Random factoid: my son scored first goal of the match against the junior football side managed by him a couple of weeks ago. 

[Before losing 8-1 ]


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> A decent win for Blackburn reserves at West Ham tonight saw them score the majority of the 19 penalties.



As a Hammer i congratulate Blackburn.
The way Moyes is setting up the team these days anyone can beat us.
Nearly every game we start slowly and give teams too much respect.
I'm a season ticket holder and i'm telling you people are starting to get fed up with David Moyes and his tactics.


----------



## Chislenko (10 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Dismal stuff from Killie last night. Hammered 4 - 0 at Tannadice by formerly bottom Dundee United. Ouch.
> 
> When your manager makes 3 changes after 30 minutes, and the side is already 3 - 0 down, that's as glaring an admission he'd got things badly wrong as I can think of.



Just watching the goals (only because one of our World Cup squad got one) and it does seem strange that a team that play in orange play "Blue Heaven" as the goal celebration song!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Nov 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> As a Hammer i congratulate Blackburn.
> The way Moyes is setting up the team these days anyone can beat us.
> Nearly every game we start slowly and give teams too much respect.
> I'm a season ticket holder and i'm telling you people are starting to get fed up with David Moyes and his tactics.



Will swap Potter for Moyes.

What a dour and demotivating manager - looks thoroughly miserable in the technical area.

It's going to be a long,long season.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The way Moyes is setting up the team these days anyone can beat us.



I still rate him but this is a bad run .... thought you played well v Man U and we were lucky tbh.
Leicester on saturday is a must win.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> As a Hammer i congratulate Blackburn.
> The way Moyes is setting up the team these days anyone can beat us.
> Nearly every game we start slowly and give teams too much respect.
> I'm a season ticket holder and i'm telling you people are starting to get fed up with David Moyes and his tactics.



I listened to the match on the local radio. That penalty shoot-out must've been one of the longest ever.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Will swap Potter for Moyes.
> 
> What a dour and demotivating manager - looks thoroughly miserable in the technical area.
> 
> It's going to be a long,long season.



Thought you were rather unlucky last night, our reserve goalie was MoTM.


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I listened to the match on the local radio. That penalty shoot-out must've been one of the longest ever.



Two peno's less than the final last year i think


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Two peno's less than the final last year i think



Yeah but I was thinking more in terms of the time it took, rather than the actual amount.


----------



## Slick (10 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Dismal stuff from Killie last night. Hammered 4 - 0 at Tannadice by formerly bottom Dundee United. Ouch.
> 
> When your manager makes 3 changes after 30 minutes, and the side is already 3 - 0 down, that's as glaring an admission he'd got things badly wrong as I can think of.



Didn't see any of it, as I was watching another dismal display of my own, but they are the games you should be doing better in.

To be fair, Utd have been improving steadily for a while now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Thought you were rather unlucky last night, our reserve goalie was MoTM.



He did play well tbf.

We are still suffering from less thwithan stellar finishing and we are so up and down.

We took Inter (who are no slouches) to the cleaners twice and then struggle with teams that notionally we shouldn't - normally the perennial low-blockers.

Even Pep was moaning about how difficult such teams are to break down - but, I guess, that is part of the problem that managers need to solve.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Nov 2022)

A while back I posted a video of an on loan West Brom (at the time I said Wolves) player scoring a free kick from 35(ish) yards for Notts County. On Tuesday after coming on as the last of three subs he quickly suffered a shoulder injury but played despite clearly being in some pain. Clearly in the wrong sport and should be


----------



## PaulB (12 Nov 2022)

Apparently one of the reasons the British government aren't raising too much of a stink about the venue of the World Cup is because we have so many interests in Qatar and they don't want to queer the pitch. 


What?


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Nov 2022)

Football was a bit more relaxed back in the day 


View: https://twitter.com/sundayshoutsfc/status/1591040794957430785?s=46&t=1JndVmY6vTBNDRISgD60ig


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2022)

Scary scenes after the Accy V Sheff' Weds match today! I didn't go as I was working in the shop this aft' and I had an inclination there might be trouble. On my way home out of Accrington town centre I was stopped by the police who advised me to take another route to avoid going near the ground as it 'was gridlocked' and they were escorting 'troublesome' fans intent of heading towards the town centre. I took the advised route only to see about 30 of them running around a roundabout, chucking stuff at passing vehicles (including mine!) Luckily the bottle lobbed at my car missed! The police had advised shopkeepers before the game to shut shop early. It was like something from the 1970's and 80's!! A coachload of their fans were in the pub around the corner from me from 10am. They seemed well behaved, but they were being watched by 2 van loads of police, so that's probably why.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Football was a bit more relaxed back in the day
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/sundayshoutsfc/status/1591040794957430785?s=46&t=1JndVmY6vTBNDRISgD60ig




Carlos Valderrama, hell of a player and a very relaxed style.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2022)

Anyone getting excited about the World cup yet? Qatar Ecudaor as an opening game must be least anticpated of any world cup surely?


----------



## matticus (14 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Anyone getting excited about the World cup yet? *Qatar Ecudaor* as an opening game must be least anticpated of any world cup surely?


ha ha! Who knows, could be an end-to-end zinger, I know nothing about either team!

My excitement is usually a slow burn, as tournaments with round-robins and lots of no-hopers rarely get going until the 3rd match (apart from the infamous _Groups of Death_ !)

And then there's the elephant in the room ... I've half a mind to boycotting it. So my enthusiasm is rather tainted. We'll see ....


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Anyone getting excited about the World cup yet? Qatar Ecudaor as an opening game must be least anticpated of any world cup surely?



Don't be fooled! They are both close in FIFA world rankings and it could be a minter 
As for monday's games? Now we're talking:


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> I know nothing about either team!



that was my point - 4th best qualifier from South America plays hosts with no track record at any major tournament!

Since having the hosts playing the opening game, there have at least been plenty of goals, as they are usually (mis?)matched against a weaker team for opening game 





Prior to that there were some cagey and unsuccessful starts for defending champions...France in 2002 probably being the funniest. and of course i that pre expanded era there were less weaker teams so less minnows to play.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Don't be fooled! They are both close in FIFA world rankings and it could be a minter
> As for monday's games? Now we're talking:
> View attachment 668020
> 
> ...



yes the England / Wales group has a lot riding on it. Wales and England should both dispatch the US (and Iran obviously) but the US will be hopeful of springing an upset against either or both. England's form in the nations cup was so poor you wonder what team will turn up and what selection of out of for players Gareth will meld together on the basis they have never let him down!


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> yes the England / Wales group has a lot riding on it. Wales and England should both dispatch the US (and Iran obviously) but the US will be hopeful of springing an upset against either or both. England's form in the nations cup was so poor you wonder what team will turn up and what selection of out of for players Gareth will meld together on the basis they have never let him down!



That 4-0 drubbing by Hungary was an awful watch ... and they are not even at the WC! Lets hope Southgate gets it right when it counts, I kind of think he will.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Anyone getting excited about the World cup yet? Qatar Ecudaor as an opening game must be least anticpated of any world cup surely?





T4tomo said:


> yes the England / Wales group has a lot riding on it. Wales and England should both dispatch the US (and Iran obviously) but the US will be hopeful of springing an upset against either or both. England's form in the nations cup was so poor you wonder what team will turn up and what selection of out of for players Gareth will meld together on the basis they have never let him down!



Unfortunately for the occupants of that group there isn't a fourth seed team in it. Due to the delay caused by the play off being late involving Ukraine, Wales who should have been seeded three were made a fourth seed. 

So on the basis that this group has two seed three teams, Wales / Iran, one of the group's must have two teams ranked as fourth seeds.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Nov 2022)

To answer myself it would appear to be the group containing Australia and Tunisia.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Unfortunately for the occupants of that group there isn't a fourth seed team in it. Due to the delay caused by the play off being late involving Ukraine, Wales who should have been seeded three were made a fourth seed.
> 
> So on the basis that this group has two seed three teams, Wales / Iran, one of the group's must have two teams ranked as fourth seeds.



sort of yes, but the fifa rankings for pot seeding are pretty inconsistent as you can get a good ranking by beating crap teams repeatedly. Hence USA ranked 15 and were in pot 2, but on objective form / ability behind Wales I, and many others, would say. And Iran are arguably in the weaker end of pot 3 despite being 2nd highest ranked team in that pot.

on a fifa ranking seeding, Tunisia (rank 35) and Wales (18) would have swapped over, had Wales qualified in time . So group D has Tunisia (35) & Aussie (42) ( plus France and Denmark) for your two pot 4 teams

but in terms of two lowly ranked team in a group - I give you the previously mentioned opening game between Qatar ranked 51 and Ecuador ranked 46. Netherlands and Senegal must be licking their lips.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> sort of yes, but the fifa rankings for pot seeding are pretty inconsistent as you can get a good ranking by beating crap teams repeatedly. Hence USA ranked 15 and were in pot 2, but on objective form / ability behind Wales I, and many others, would say. And Iran are arguably in the weaker end of pot 3 despite being 2nd highest ranked team in that pot.
> 
> on a fifa ranking seeding, Tunisia (rank 35) and Wales (18) would have swapped over, had Wales qualified in time . So group D has Tunisia (35) & Aussie (42) ( plus France and Denmark) for your two pot 4 teams
> 
> but in terms of two lowly ranked team in a group - I give you the previously mentioned opening game between Qatar ranked 51 and Ecuador ranked 46. Netherlands and Senegal must be licking their lips.



I think the Netherlands may qualify from that group!

Regardless of their group they have looked good lately.

Just prior to Euro 2016, we Wales played Holland in a friendly at Cardiff and must admit had never seen him live before but it was an absolute pleasure to watch Roben, different class to anyone else on the pitch, including our hero Gareth!

NB. Yes I do appreciate he no longer plays.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (15 Nov 2022)

Saw the Netherlands v Wales in the Nations League this summer. Wales were only one step behind the Dutch.


----------



## Chislenko (15 Nov 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Saw the Netherlands v Wales in the Nations League this summer. Wales were only one step behind the Dutch.



Yes, the whole of the Nations League was very fine margins for us, could quite easily have come away with a few more points.

Just moving on from the melee against Bangor the other week, due to all the suspensions and a few injuries we had only one substitute at Hawarden on Saturday and that was a goalkeeper! Our center forward went off injured so the sub goalie had to come on and play up front!

Proper footie!!


----------



## Brandane (15 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Wales and England should both dispatch the US (and Iran obviously)



Beware IRAN!
I remember back in 1978 they managed to draw with one of the teams hotly tipped (by themselves!) to win the tournament .


----------



## matticus (15 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Beware IRAN!
> I remember back in 1978 they managed to draw with one of the teams hotly tipped (by themselves!) to win the tournament .



Was it Scotland? Well done Iran, that would be quite the result 

EDIT: oh it WAS Scotland! Sorry Brandane!!!


----------



## T4tomo (15 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Beware IRAN!
> I remember back in 1978 they managed to draw with one of the teams hotly tipped (by themselves!) to win the tournament .



Indeed, what could have been! Its the first tournament I remember (I was 8), so I was right behind Scotland, given England's failure to qualify.

Scotland were up against it after losing to Peru, but the draw with Iran was a massive low, followed by one of their greatest performances (alas in vain) vs the Dutch and that Gemmill goal.

Odd factoid alert - Brazil came 3rd in the tournament despite never losing a game!

Odd factoid 2 - France played Hungary wearing an Argentine club side strip, as both teams turned up with just white "change" strips.

Conspiracy alert - A lot of thing went in favour of the Argentinians to allow them to win. Pushing back their match against Peru and ? bribing them to lose most notably!


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

FIFA UNCOVERED
Odd timing by Netflix? What a grim watch.
A bit like putting the Lance one on a couple of days before the TdF?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Nov 2022)

I see Qatar have now done a U-turn and banned the serving of alcoholic beer inside and outside stadia during games. 

Jesus, how the hell are England fans going to get through 90 minutes of watching Harry Maguire if they're sober?


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I see Qatar have now done a U-turn and banned the serving of alcoholic beer inside and outside stadia during games.
> 
> Jesus, how the hell are England fans going to get through 90 minutes of watching Harry Maguire if they're sober?



The timing is a bit cynical now lots of fans have booked tickets,hotels, flights etc.?


----------



## T4tomo (18 Nov 2022)

Which will be the most vociferous, England fans protesting against Harry Maguire being played or the Iranian players and fans protestiung against their rotten state?


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The timing is a bit cynical now lots of fans have booked tickets,hotels, flights etc.?



Presumably there’ll be non alcoholic drinks for sale, better in the heat anyhow!


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Presumably there’ll be non alcoholic drinks for sale, better in the heat anyhow!



They are fine with selling Bud zero whatever its called and Coke of course.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The timing is a bit cynical now lots of fans have booked tickets,hotels, flights etc.?


In all the years I went to matches I never drank beer before or during** a game (just my choice) but it is so wrong that they can just change the rules at the last minute.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> In all the years I went to matches I never drank beer before or during** a game (just my choice) but it is so wrong that they can just change the rules at the last minute.



They turn a blind eye to corporate attendees of course ... they can get totally mullered if they want. Money talks in Qatar.


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> They are fine with selling Bud zero whatever its called and Coke of course.



Well yes, you don't get drunk on those


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

Looking into Bud-gate a bit .... you could only buy Bud Zero inside the stadiums anyway, normal Bud could be bought in stadium compounds only, but that's now gone. £12 a bottle aparently. A small price to pay for such delicious ale?


----------



## T4tomo (18 Nov 2022)

they are still selling bud piss in the "fan zones" for £12 a pop and usual licenced venues like hotels etc. its just immediately outside stadium that has changed. its not a massive issue, English fans are well used to the no drinking in view of itch rules anyway. 

Non league football is better, drink what you want where you want but make sure you swap ends at half time


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

Qatar hotel pint - $18
Gallon of petrol - $2
Nice!


----------



## PaulB (18 Nov 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I see Qatar have now done a U-turn and banned the serving of alcoholic beer inside and outside stadia during games.
> 
> Jesus, how the hell are England fans going to get through 90 minutes of watching Harry Maguire if they're sober?



They'll take all the stock of Budweiser and water the pitches with it. Since you'd have to be desperate to drink it in the first place, this is probably the best use of it anyway.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

Still Eng & Wales tickets available - £58 ones have all gone (that doesn't quite buy you 5 cans of Bud ), but £185 available .... not sure whether to checkout or not LOL.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2022)

Just found this after spotting Roger Jones, Blackburn's goalkeeper. It's the oldest Rovers film I've seen, apart from the 1960 fa cup final.


----------



## Brandane (19 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just found this after spotting Roger Jones, Blackburn's goalkeeper. It's the oldest Rovers film I've seen, apart from the 1960 fa cup final.




Remember muddy pitches?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Nov 2022)

The ba's burst. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63687412



> Fifa president Gianni Infantino has accused the West of "hypocrisy" in its reporting about Qatar's human rights record on the eve of the World Cup.


----------



## stephec (19 Nov 2022)

Looks like @welsh dragon is going to Qatar. 😂


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Remember muddy pitches?



I remember rubbing mud onto my Subbuteo pitch to make it more lifelike!


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I remember rubbing mud onto my Subbuteo pitch to make it more lifelike!



I think I had Celtic v Sheffield Utd .... what a weird combo


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think I had Celtic v Sheffield Utd .... what a weird combo



I had this in the 1970's.




I spent hours Airfix enamel painting new strips on the (think it was 8) teams I bought. I even had an 8 team 5-a-side World Cup finals when the real thing was on in 1974. After that ended I painted Division 1, plus Blackburn Rovers strips on the teams. I even painted long hair and beards on the players to keep up with 70's fashion.


----------



## Slick (19 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had this in the 1970's.
> View attachment 668553
> 
> I spent hours Airfix enamel painting new strips on the (think it was 8) teams I bought. I even had an 8 team 5-a-side World Cup finals when the real thing was on in 1974. After that ended I painted Division 1, plus Blackburn Rovers strips on the teams. I even painted long hair and beards on the players to keep up with 70's fashion.



I had that, loved it. That was really one with the foam upstand right round the pitch to try and keep the ball in play, and the diving goalkeeper was magic. 

Only thing for me was, you couldn't get Scottish teams, so I had to paint white lines on a bland red team to look like Aberdeen and then pretend that the Everton team I bought was the mighty Rangers and got to spank the dons every game.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2022)

Quick world cup tip ... get some of these in, amazing with an ale


----------



## Brandane (19 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I remember rubbing mud onto my Subbuteo pitch to make it more lifelike!



Did you pour some wee down the terraces for even more authenticity?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Did you pour some wee down the terraces for even more authenticity?



According to reports of the day, Liverpool's Kop End stank of pee!


----------



## Brandane (19 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> According to reports of the day, Liverpool's Kop End stank of pee!



This talk reminds me of a Billy Connolly take on football violence in Glasgow. Should probably mention that it's NSFW...


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Did you pour some wee down the terraces for even more authenticity?



On the topic of a urine and football connection

_*A non-league goalkeeper says he was sent off for reacting to a fan who urinated in his water bottle during an FA Trophy tie.*_

*Warrington Town keeper Tony Thompson, 28, says he squirted the away fan after drinking from the bottle.*


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63691613


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2022)

I watched womens footy yesterday .....Arsenal Vs Utd.
Must say I was very impressed all round.


----------



## PaulB (20 Nov 2022)

My mate asked me in the pub last night if I could name three Qatar players. Jimi Hendrix, George Harrison and Eric Clapton weren't correct, apparently!


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Nov 2022)

What tv side is the opening match on? If it's on the BBC I'll be able to watch it on my laptop. It'll be like the TdF for me and many others I suppose. Watching it for the scenery and crowd watching, as much as if not more than the actual game.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What tv side is the opening match on? If it's on the BBC I'll be able to watch it on my laptop. It'll be like the TdF for me and many others I suppose. Watching it for the scenery and crowd watching, as much as if not more than the actual game.



BBC1


----------



## Brandane (20 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What tv side is the opening match on?



SKY channel 906....


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> BBC1



.... who are laying it on thick re. Qatar human rights, FIFA corruption etc etc.
I've got it now thanks Auntie Beeb ... and feel really guilty my licence fee if funding hundreds of hours of un-ethical programming.
I bet ITV aren't so conflicted?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2022)

Apparently, it's not the done thing to score early against the hosts.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Nov 2022)

Why is that disallowed....oh yes it was a goal against Qatar!!


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> .... who are laying it on thick re. Qatar human rights, FIFA corruption etc etc.
> I've got it now thanks Auntie Beeb ... and feel really guilty my licence fee if funding hundreds of hours of un-ethical programming.
> I bet ITV aren't so conflicted?


Elephants in the room, no doubt there would be complaints if they had not the same as because they have. Meanwhile yesterday a new record was set for a scheduled non league game with 16511 at Meadow Lane Nottingham witnessing a no score draw. Tickets had been sold for £5.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Why is that disallowed....oh yes it was a goal against Qatar!!



Offside….


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2022)

PaulB said:


> My mate asked me in the pub last night if I could name three Qatar players. Jimi Hendrix, George Harrison and Eric Clapton weren't correct, apparently!



It wasnt funny the previous 7 times i heard it…….


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

No wonder Ecuador are winning ... its 6 times the population of Qatar.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No wonder Ecuador are winning ... its 6 times the population of Qatar.



Might as well just give China the cup then.....


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Might as well just give China the cup then.....



They probably made it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

Riveting Fact: It's 14000km from Ecuador to Qatar.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Cure for insomnia that second half


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Offside….


I gave up just before half time, so missed the chat that may have explained it, but who was offside in that attack?


Grant Fondo said:


> No wonder Ecuador are winning ... its 6 times the population of Qatar.


Remember that the next time England play Scotland.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

Not the best second half that first match ... think we'll see more fireworks tomorrow though


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> I gave up just before half time, so missed the chat that may have explained it, but who was offside in that attack?


A players knee was given as the reason


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> A players knee was given as the reason



Wow, that VAR really is pathetic.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Makes you think VAR is ruled by the UCI


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> A players knee was given as the reason



It was the whole leg to be fair……which like it or not, means offside


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Wow, that VAR really is pathetic.



The whole leg, not just the knee….which means offside, VAR doesnt make the rules, fifa does


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Apologies - I had heard an explanation as being only by a kneecap's length. This is the offical image





which no linesman would have given (except if it was the opposition in the last few minutes at Old Trafford)


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> The whole leg, not just the knee….which means offside, VAR doesnt make the rules, fifa does



Do they though?

https://www.premierleague.com/news/1488423#:~:text=From the 2021/22 season,now be deemed as onside.

From the 2021/22 season, the process was tweaked as part of an adjustment to the implementation of VAR.

Firstly, for marginal offside decisions, after the one-pixel lines are applied, the VAR puts on the thicker broadcast lines and where they overlap, those situations will now be deemed as onside.

Granted, the league are obviously not world football.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Do they though?
> 
> https://www.premierleague.com/news/1488423#:~:text=From the 2021/22 season,now be deemed as onside.
> 
> ...



It wasnt marginal though……and i believe in the world cup they use a 3d image and not lines, but some one may correct me on that. But it did look that way when bbc showed it back

and again, VAR didnt make that rule, the premier league did within the guidelines of the rules of using var, the same as they have done in other countries were var is used.


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> It wasnt marginal though……and i believe in the world cup they use a 3d image and not lines, but some one may correct me on that. But it did look that way when bbc showed it back
> 
> and again, VAR didnt make that rule, the premier league did within the guidelines of the rules of using var, the same as they have done in other countries were var is used.



Must have been the camera angles then, because it looked miles onside from my couch.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Must have been the camera angles then, because it looked miles onside from my couch.



There was only one defender between the ball and the goals, there must be two…….normally the keeper, plus another player. In the case the keeper was past the ball, leaving only one defender between the ball and the players leg, therefore offside. It was shown in 3d after the game and from numerous angles.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

Pretty dull 2nd half. Qatar have got two more defeats then they can, .... er, go home.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Ecuador could end up kicking theselves for not scoring more as goal difference may well be a factor on who advances.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Ecuador could end up kicking theselves for not scoring more as goal difference may well be a factor on who advances.



I think they can give the other two a game as well .... interesting group, and big game tomorrow.


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> There was only one defender between the ball and the goals, there must be two…….normally the keeper, plus another player. In the case the keeper was past the ball, leaving only one defender between the ball and the players leg, therefore offside. It was shown in 3d after the game and from numerous angles.



Never heard about the two defender thing before, every day is a school day.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Never heard about the two defender thing before, every day is a school day.



So you didnt know the offside rule???


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> So you didnt know the offside rule???



Obviously not, and looks like I wasn't the only one, including Dion Dublin. 

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/qatar-ecuador-goal-disallowed-offside-28539911


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> So you didnt know the offside rule???



In fact, reading it now, I'm not convinced I'm any the wiser being honest.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> In fact, reading it now, I'm not convinced I'm any the wiser being honest.



Slick, there is always the assumption that the goalie will be the last line of defence, although in real life it doesn't work out like that.

It's very ambiguous and personally I couldn't see a lot wrong with the goal.

I feel sure that someone who watches football on TV will come along shortly and remind me of my rules shortcomings 🙂


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Slick, there is always the assumption that the goalie will be the last line of defence, although in real life it doesn't work out like that.
> 
> It's very ambiguous and personally I couldn't see a lot wrong with the goal.
> 
> I feel sure that someone who watches football on TV will come along shortly and remind me of my rules shortcomings 🙂



Indubitably.


----------



## Chromatic (20 Nov 2022)

After spending at least half the match barely trying and just going through the motions I reckon at some point in the first half Ecuador were told to ease off and not humiliate the hosts.


----------



## Brandane (21 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No wonder Ecuador are winning ... its 6 times the population of Qatar.



Your theory doesn't hold up for rugby league then? 
I give you England (55 million) v. Samoa (202 THOUSAND).


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Too many conspiracy theorists on here about the world cup…….


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Slick, there is always the assumption that the goalie will be the last line of defence, although in real life it doesn't work out like that.
> 
> It's very ambiguous and personally I couldn't see a lot wrong with the goal.
> 
> I feel sure that someone who watches football on TV will come along shortly and remind me of my rules shortcomings 🙂



It was offside….thats what was wrong with it, how many more times.

and as for the tv football comment, come on chislenko your better than that.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2022)

Hang


jowwy said:


> It was offside….thats what was wrong with it, how many more times.
> 
> and as for the tv football comment, come on chislenko your better than that.


Hang about.
Are you suggesting I cannot believe all those commentators.
I am shocked.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hang
> 
> Hang about.
> Are you suggesting I cannot believe all those commentators.
> I am shocked.



commentators do get things wrong on times and as per the many many many replays and camera angles shown during and after the game, the player was proved to be offside......nothing ambiguous about it, just simply offside.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Nov 2022)

Is there some football competition about to start?!🤔🥱🤣🤔🥱🤣


----------



## T4tomo (21 Nov 2022)

Whilst technically it was correct to rule it out, when you are relying on technology to suggest a small part of an attackers body is in front of the defenders (and bearing in mind some parts are level or behind the defender) its shows just how badly the whole VAR thing has been implemented and the offside rule worded. Showing a computer image of the suggested positions instead of an actual picture of the action is wrong too.

We should go back to level in onside and if bodies are overlapping then its level. It made for much better football.

Qatar were like a Sunday league team and Ecuador defo eased off.

Be interesting to how the Qatar keeper plays next games after they've chopped his hand off (or is that the Saudis?)


----------



## Brandane (21 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Is there some football competition about to start?!🤔🥱🤣🤔🥱🤣



It started yesterday. Unless competitions don't start until England are involved?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2022)

VAR is awful for fans, absolutely kills the game. You can't celebrate a goal until the bureaucrats have humphed and hawed and got their wee measuring tapes out. Mistakes happen, it's a game not an engineering project.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> VAR is awful for fans, absolutely kills the game. You can't celebrate a goal until the bureaucrats have humphed and hawed and got their wee measuring tapes out. Mistakes happen, it's a game not an engineering project.



didnt happen on the 2 allowed goals.......celebrated and well scored goals


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> VAR is awful for fans, absolutely kills the game. You can't celebrate a goal until the bureaucrats have humphed and hawed and got their wee measuring tapes out. Mistakes happen, it's a game not an engineering project.



I think they should do it like tennis or cricket - team is allowed a very limited number of VAR appeals, say 2/ game. One used, they're done. Carabao Cup was miles better without it.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had this in the 1970's.
> View attachment 668553
> 
> I spent hours Airfix enamel painting new strips on the (think it was 8) teams I bought. I even had an 8 team 5-a-side World Cup finals when the real thing was on in 1974. After that ended I painted Division 1, plus Blackburn Rovers strips on the teams. I even painted long hair and beards on the players to keep up with 70's fashion.



me too, the diving goalie on a stick was genius.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Is there some football competition about to start?!🤔🥱🤣🤔🥱🤣



No.
There is a competition about........
Gay rights
Black/white rights
Migrant workers rights
(add your own 'rights' here)
Football seems to have got lost somewhere.


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No.
> There is a competition about........
> Gay rights
> Black/white rights
> ...



And... in wider / global society those are more important than football


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

I just hope the ones moaning about the world cup in qatar, havent gone to any of these places on holiday.

And before anyone moans, nothing i said above is political


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No.
> There is a competition about........
> Gay rights
> Black/white rights
> ...



Is the wrong answer... see @vickster above who answered correctly.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> And... in wider / global society those are more important than football



Maybe......but THIS IS A FOOTBALL COMPETITION


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe......but THIS IS A FOOTBALL COMPETITION



In a country with a very poor record on these matters

The football is still happening for you to watch if you want to ignore the rest


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe......but THIS IS A FOOTBALL COMPETITION



you are correct....i watched the grand prix in Abu Dhabi at the weekend. not a single comment about the issues raised above during the airing of said grand prix.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Is the wrong answer... see @vickster above who answered correctly.



Strongly disagree. This is a football competition and these "rights" arguments are clouding it.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Strongly disagree. This is a football competition and these "rights" arguments are clouding it.



its funny isnt it....other sports are played in these countries and nothing is said. Mclroy unhappy about the liv golf series, but happy to play the season end DP tour event in Dubai and win the Millions in prize money.

Hamilton happy to race his Maclaren Mercedes there every season.....

Football clubs go there on warm weather training, nothing said. Many people go there on holidays and are happy to turn a blind eye to who built the hotels, beaches, restaurants, casino's etc etc etc

But hey...... dont let the world cup go there, thats wrong. So many double standards, its unbelievable Jeff


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> In a country with a very poor record on these matters
> 
> The football is still happening for you to watch if you want to ignore the rest



But its becoming arse about face eg I put the sports news prog on earlier. Hardly a mention of the football, it was ALL about the arm bands etc.


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> But its becoming arse about face eg I put the sports news prog on earlier. Hardly a mention of the football, it was ALL about the arm bands etc.



In your view.
Why can't they talk about both...it's not like very much football has actually happened as yet!


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> In your view.
> Why can't they talk about both...it's not like very much football has actually happened as yet!



maybe the media should have spoke up about it 12yrs ago when it was decided the world cup would be in qatar...bit late now really


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2022)

There have been objections and issues pretty much from the start e.g. an article here
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022...from-winning-the-world-cup-bid-in-2010-to-now

Dubai and Abu Dhabi (UAE) are different countries to Qatar to the points above. Qatar and UAE don't much like each other


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> you are correct....i watched the grand prix in Abu Dhabi at the weekend. not a single comment about the issues raised above during the airing of said grand prix.



Recent World Cups have been held in South Africa (Rape capital of the world) and Russia, neither of whom have enlightened attitudes to gay and trans rights. I don't recall any fuss about those tournaments.

If international competitions were held only in countries with political and cultural views similar to our own four fifths of the planet would probably be excluded (Including Spain, where the age of consent is thirteen, enough to get you five years and branded a paedo here).


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> There have been objections and issues pretty much from the start e.g. an article here
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022...from-winning-the-world-cup-bid-in-2010-to-now
> 
> *Dubai and Abu Dhabi (UAE) are different countries to Qatar to the points above. Qatar and UAE don't much like each other*



so they have no human rights issues in those countries then???

And thats from Al jazeera, any media documents from the BBC, ITV, Sky etc etc etc wh are all happy sending teams to all these events around the world and pay them handsomely


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> maybe the media should have spoke up about it 12yrs ago when it was decided the world cup would be in qatar...bit late now really



It did. It stank from the very beginning. You may not recall but it was awarded with the plan to play in the height of summer. It was only later changed to this time of year.

There is at least the collateral benefit that the treatment of Expat workers has been thoroughly exposed in Qatar and other ME countries. It was previously largely uncovered and hidden - indeed I only became aware when I visited friends who were Expats in Dubai.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2022)

Shouldn’t have gone there in the first place given there equal rights history .
What action will be taken if England take the knee? Yellow card all the players Arrest the players for breaking some sort of rule.

Better warn the players not to hug and kiss the player who scores a goal or takes their shirt of .


----------



## Brandane (21 Nov 2022)

Can we get back to the football now? 
C'mon IRAN!


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It did. It stank from the very beginning. You may not recall but it was awarded with the plan to play in the height of summer. It was only later changed to this time of year.
> 
> There is at least the collateral benefit that the treatment of Expat workers has been thoroughly exposed in Qatar and other ME countries. It was previously largely uncovered and hidden - indeed I only became aware when I visited friends who were Expats in Dubai.



whats moving the tourney due to the weather got to do with human rights, gay rights, migrant worker rights etc etc ???

Sheesh we are scraping the barrel for media sound biters here arent we......maybe it would have been better if all countries FA's put a statement saying , we aint playing in Qatar at all......


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> whats moving the tourney due to the weather got to do with human rights, gay rights, migrant worker rights etc etc ???
> 
> Sheesh we are scraping the barrel for media sound biters here arent we......maybe it would have been better if all countries FA's put a statement saying , we aint playing in Qatar at all......



I was attempting to illustrate that there have been major concerns expressed about this tournament from the get-go - and before.

Now, for absolute clarity, I think I also made note that the process has been a useful one in that it has brought the issue of human rights in Qatar, and to a lesser extent the wider ME to World attention. I also used my own personal experience to illustrate the it had, to a fair extent, gone under the radar hitherto.

Do you think that's a media sound bite (and I do note the slight irony in your writing like the Super Smashing Sun Copywriter - unless sheesh is a comment on the food? (or ????? as you would typically emphasise 😊)


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> maybe the media should have spoke up about it 12yrs ago when it was decided the world cup would be in qatar...bit late now really



I think they did speak up about the unsuitability of Qatar, but FIFA didn't listen. And Qatar hadn't at that stage started killing migrant workers as part of their stadia construction.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I think they did speak up about the unsuitability of Qatar, but FIFA didn't listen. And Qatar hadn't at that stage started killing migrant workers as part of their stadia construction.



so prior to winning the staging of the world cup, they never had any human rights issues???


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I think they did speak up about the unsuitability of Qatar, but FIFA didn't listen. And Qatar hadn't at that stage started killing migrant workers as part of their stadia construction.



TBF they were busily killing and generally exploiting them, it just didn't get wide coverage as it has in recent years.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> so prior to winning the staging of the world cup, they never had any human rights issues???



Look up, and at my earlier response.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I was attempting to illustrate that there have been major concerns expressed about this tournament from the get-go - and before.
> 
> Now, for absolute clarity, I think I also made note that the process has been a useful one in that it has brought the issue of human rights in Qatar, and to a lesser extent the wider ME to World attention. I also used my own personal experience to illustrate the it had, to a fair extent, gone under the radar hitherto.
> 
> Do you think that's a media sound bite (and I do note the slight irony in your writing like the Super Smashing Sun Copywriter - unless sheesh is a comment on the food? (or ????? as you would typically emphasise 😊)



whats sheesh got to do with a sun copywriter....im 46yrs old been using the word for many decades


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> whats sheesh got to do with a sun copywriter....im 46yrs old been using the word for many decades



If that's how you choose to form sentences intended to convince others then that's your prerogative. I consider myself well and truly kebabbed.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Look up, and at my earlier response.



i dont need to look it up...i have followed football for over 40yrs. Theres hardly been any out cry over the world cup being played in qatar, until the last few months.

if you think there has, provide links to the media proving it, there should be plenty if that is the case, so shouldnt have a problem providing them.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> If that's how you choose to form sentences intended to convince others then that's your prerogative. I consider myself well and truly kebabbed.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> i dont need to look it up...i have followed football for over 40yrs. Theres hardly been any out cry over the world cup being played in qatar, until the last few months



Look up. That means look up, not look it up. You will see my response immediately above yours, and my two previous responses, which, recapped said it was a largely hidden phenomenon, which has been exposed during this process.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 668719


😊


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> me too, the diving goalie on a stick was genius.



Yes, it was! Far more realistic than Subbuteo goalies who were in a permanent diving position. The first Striker keeper was one where you put the ball in his arms and you gave him a slight spin to throw the ball, if I remember rightly.🤔


----------



## Poacher (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had this in the 1970's.
> View attachment 668553
> 
> I spent hours Airfix enamel painting new strips on the (think it was 8) teams I bought. I even had an 8 team 5-a-side World Cup finals when the real thing was on in 1974. After that ended I painted Division 1, plus Blackburn Rovers strips on the teams. I even painted long hair and beards on the players to keep up with 70's fashion.



Nah! Subbuteo's poor relation. Bet you never painted a Dukla Prague away kit.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay4KUtQgI10


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> i dont need to look it up...i have followed football for over 40yrs. Theres hardly been any out cry over the world cup being played in qatar, until the last few months.
> 
> if you think there has, provide links to the media proving it, there should be plenty if that is the case, so shouldnt have a problem providing them.


https://www.hrw.org/news/2021/08/02/migrant-workers-and-qatar-world-cup

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...troversial-venue-for-2022-world-cup-quicktake

https://www.businessinsider.com/qatar-world-cup-disaster-2014-6?r=US&IR=TT

https://www.telegraphindia.com/opin...ld-cup-is-not-without-controversy/cid/1817324


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> https://www.hrw.org/news/2021/08/02/migrant-workers-and-qatar-world-cup
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...troversial-venue-for-2022-world-cup-quicktake
> 
> ...



so four media post's....3 written within the last 12 months and 1 written in 2014. Wow so much uproar.

None of them from english media, which is what i stated. Again, we really are scraping the barrel........but im not surprised to be honest. I mean have you read the things?? i bet you havent??


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> so four media post's....3 written within the last 12 months and 1 written in 2014. Wow so much uproar.
> 
> None of them from english media, which is what i stated. Again, we really are scraping the barrel........but im not surprised to be honest. I mean have you read the things?? i bet you havent??


You can get similar from the time they were given the 2022 world cup, and before. International sources chosen so as not to be accused of citing English only ones(or UK ones for that matter).

I have, have you!

And no mention of the English media in your post either.


----------



## shep (21 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> C'mon IRAN!



Don't tell me you have Iranian friends or family?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

Poacher said:


> Nah! Subbuteo's poor relation. Bet you never painted a Dukla Prague away kit.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay4KUtQgI10




No, but I painted stripes and hoops on some teams. I remember Newcastle and QPR being particularly difficult!!

Blackburn Rovers blue & white halves were also difficult!


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You can get similar from the time they were given the 2022 world cup, and before. International sources chosen so as not to be accused of citing English only ones(or UK ones for that matter).
> 
> I have, have you!
> 
> ...



Yes there was....i made more than one post, but dont let that stop you.

But this is my last reply to you...Have a nice day.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Nov 2022)

All this bickering is far more interesting than the football, which is tedious stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

Chromatic said:


> All this bickering is far more interesting than the football, which is tedious stuff.



...or is it?


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...or is it?



i thought this was the football thread and we have been discussing, debating the issues with the world cup in qatar....is that not allowed in the football thread???


----------



## Chromatic (21 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...or is it?



My cunning plan worked!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

Chromatic said:


> My cunning plan worked!



All together now. 

It's cunning plan, it's cunning plan, football's cunning plan.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> All together now.
> 
> It's cunning plan, it's cunning plan, football's cunning plan.


It's worked again!


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's worked again!



And again!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

Lovely goal that!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> Don't tell me you have Iranian friends or family?



He has a mate called Ian and fat fingers?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

Are these fans zones we're seeing on the BBC inside? If not they must be freezing, with most wearing just England shirts. I suppose though most will be wearing their beer overcoats.🍻


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are these fans zones we're seeing on the BBC inside? If not they must be freezing, with most wearing just England shirts. I suppose though most will be wearing their beer overcoats.🍻



are the fan zones in the UK or Qatar??? if the latter its 30 degrees out there so hardly freezing


----------



## shep (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are these fans zones we're seeing on the BBC inside? If not they must be freezing, with most wearing just England shirts. I suppose though most will be wearing their beer overcoats.🍻



You on drugs?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> You on drugs?



Yes, but only GP prescribed!!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are these fans zones we're seeing on the BBC inside? If not they must be freezing, with most wearing just England shirts. I suppose though most will be wearing their beer overcoats.🍻



You are aware its in Doha, not Helsinki aren't you?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> You are aware its in Doha, not Helsinki aren't you?



Just shown Brighton and Manchester on the BBC. They are over here, but inside.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just shown Brighton and Manchester on the BBC. They are over here, but inside.



Ah!!! your comment now makes more sense.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

Just received a text message/photo of Croydon. It looks like they're outside to me! 🤔


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just received a text message/photo of Croydon.



Sheesh*, someone hates you mate 😊

*It's a word you know


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

It's only 46 Fahrenheit / 8 Celsius in Croydon, yet most are dressed like its summer time! Are they simple?!🧐





46
°C °F
Precipitation: 99%
Humidity: 87%
Wind: 15 mph
Croydon, UK
Monday 14:00
Rain


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's only 46 Fahrenheit / 8 Celsius in Croydon, yet most are dressed like its summer time! Are they simple?!🧐
> View attachment 668762
> 
> 46
> ...



Have a look for the Geordie area, especially the lasses (allegedly)


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's only 46 Fahrenheit / 8 Celsius in Croydon, yet most are dressed like its summer time! Are they simple?!🧐
> View attachment 668762
> 
> 46
> ...



Thats not even cold.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Thats not even cold.....



Well, I'd be wearing thermals and an overcoat if there!


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well, I'd be wearing thermals and an overcoat if there!



Thast because your 901, thin skinned and cold blooded


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Thast because your 901, thin skinned and cold blooded



901?🤔


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> 901?🤔



ok, 902 lol.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> ok, 902 lol.....



Still non the wiser.🤔


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Still non the wiser.🤔



never mind


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

Yes, they are outside!!!!  







https://www.boxpark.co.uk/croydon/


----------



## Red17 (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, they are outside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 668765
> 
> ...



Boxpark is inside


----------



## Brandane (21 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> Don't tell me you have Iranian friends or family?



Joined my first ship when I was a boy in the merchant navy, at Khorromshahr, IRAN, in September 1978, and have felt an affinity with the country ever since .

Edit to add.... Before you ask, I have Welsh cousins. And been to the USA a few times, thus forming a lifelong bond with that nation and it's people....

Awwww, "we" appear to be losing by a considerable margin. 5-1 now .


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, they are outside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 668765
> 
> ...



i can see a big roof on that there construction


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

Red17 said:


> Boxpark is inside



Kind of inside, but with open bits I'd say.🤔


----------



## Red17 (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Kind of inside, but with open bits I'd say.🤔



No, it's inside


----------



## vickster (21 Nov 2022)

Red17 said:


> No, it's inside



Just as well, I’m not that far away and it’s peeing down and rather windy (need to rescue my bin which just blew over)!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

Red17 said:


> No, it's inside



With heating?🤔


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

6 - 1 England...didnt see that result coming


----------



## T4tomo (21 Nov 2022)

I've been impressed with Bellingham, top player and still only 19.

The Iranians have looked lively enough in flashes to trouble Wales and the USA.


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I've been impressed with Bellingham, top player and still only 19.
> 
> The Iranians have looked lively enough in flashes to trouble Wales and the USA.



Lets hope he‘s in the red of liverpool next season……


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> A players knee was given as the reason



The Knee of God?


----------



## Beebo (21 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's only 46 Fahrenheit / 8 Celsius in Croydon, yet most are dressed like its summer time! Are they simple?!🧐
> View attachment 668762
> 
> 46
> ...



You’d like Croydon, it’s got trams.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

Beebo said:


> You’d like Croydon, it’s got trams.



I've driven along those tram tracks. Too many street signs, that's my excuse.


----------



## Slick (21 Nov 2022)

Poacher said:


> Nah! Subbuteo's poor relation. Bet you never painted a Dukla Prague away kit.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay4KUtQgI10



Try Dukla Pumpherston, now that was art.


----------



## Red17 (21 Nov 2022)

Was good to watch an England game without that awful band for once


----------



## PaulB (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2022)

Beebo said:


> You’d like Croydon, it’s got trams.



Horse drawn?🤔


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Nov 2022)

Wales need to lift it a bit


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wales need to lift it a bit



We do indeed……


----------



## shep (21 Nov 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bullshit and Bribes.
> Stadiums built on slave labour with scant regard for health and safety - how many died? Did you check the death toll to bring your beloved game to the desert?
> A country where women and gay people are subjugated by a brutal authoritarian regime?
> 
> ...



At least the word 'interested ' can be attached to something that any post I've seen of yours cannot be aligned to.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2022)

If Wales don't get a goal here they're going to lose.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> If Wales don't get a goal here they're going to lose.



Insightful. Have you considered a career as a pundit?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> If Wales don't get a goal here they're going to lose.


There's some solid logic there. But I know what you mean.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2022)

The clarity of vino. ( C'mon, could anyone watch Wales * sober*?)


----------



## shep (21 Nov 2022)

Bob on!


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> The clarity of vino. ( C'mon, could anyone watch Wales * sober*?)



Wales fans


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Wales fans



Sure about that?


----------



## shep (21 Nov 2022)

I want Wales to get a goal, draw will do us a favour.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

Great 2nd half tbf.

My mother's Welsh, so I might consider answering the phone when Page calls to beg my help - I've not represented England yet.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2022)

Pelanty!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

GTFI !!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Pelanty!



What was that you said about wine?


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Get in……..


----------



## jowwy (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Sure about that?



The 4k+ in the stadium would say yes…….and me a welshman yes


----------



## Mike_P (21 Nov 2022)

FFS Bale scores a penalty and commentators go mental over how wonderful he is as as if no one else could score a penalty


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

You could do a serious injury hitting that ball so hard at the goalkeeper.


----------



## shep (21 Nov 2022)

That'll do.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You could do a serious injury hitting that ball so hard at the goalkeeper.



Luckily, he missed him.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> If Wales don't get a goal here they're going to lose.



If Wales don't get a goal now they can't win.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Nov 2022)

Good result for Wales after a poor first half,. Keeps the group interesting.


----------



## matticus (22 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Good result for Wales after a poor first half,. Keeps the group interesting.



Yes it does! The simplest assumption is that Iran will lose all their games; but now there's been a draw between two of the three contenders, all sorts of permutations are possible.
As an ENG fan I'd been hoping us and Wales would win the first two games, leaving the final game as a low stress finale. Now things are more complicated!


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2022)

Wales will be hoping England can beat USA on Friday, whilst they dispatch Iran to leave it set up for a British version of the Disgrace of Gijon!


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Wales will be hoping England can beat USA on Friday, whilst they dispatch Iran to leave it set up for a British version of the Disgrace of Gijon!



keiffer moore rising above trent at the back post to get the winner in the 109th** minute

**due to so much extra time being added so far


----------



## matticus (22 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Wales will be hoping England can beat USA on Friday, whilst they dispatch Iran to leave it set up for a *British version of the Disgrace of Gijon*!


Given the heavy Curse of Controversy firmly laid on this tournament, that wouldn't surprise me at all!

*Hopefully* ENG will go all out for a win, but only manage 1-0, after thumping USA. Wales can then scrape through on goal difference, sending the Yanks home in the whinge bus.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2022)

George Weah's son looked a better player than George Weah's "cousin" Ali Dia.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Nov 2022)

Argentina are doing their usual of being vaguely hopeless. Very inexperienced side to be fair.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Argentina are doing their usual of being vaguely hopeless. Very inexperienced side to be fair.



I'm getting tired of Souness, Keane etc (and half a dozen others) telling us 'we shouldn't be here'!
Maybe that will stop by the semi finals .... I just want to enjoy the footy .... have you seen the score?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm getting tired of Souness, Keane etc (and half a dozen others) telling us 'we shouldn't be here'!
> Maybe that will stop by the semi finals .... I just want to enjoy the footy .... have you seen the score?



I'm listening to it.

Saudi Arabia are owning this.


----------



## matticus (22 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm listening to it.
> 
> Saudi Arabia are owning this.



ARG _were _2nd favourites for the cup!


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2022)

Well that was a surprise,
Maybe my sweepstake draw of Serbia to win isn’t as hopeless as feared


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> ARG _were _2nd favourites for the cup!



They could still be. Only one game!


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2022)

That defo counts as an upset!!

Having seen the highlight, Argentina were rightfully awarded a penalty, but it does beg the question why weren't England yesterday?

have fifa / the VAR team commented on that?


----------



## Beebo (22 Nov 2022)

Rumours that the Saudi players will get $1million per player after that win.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2022)

WoW......Arg not lost for 3 years.
A good game and imo Saudi deserved the win.


----------



## matticus (22 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> They could still be. Only one game!



Yes of course, they're not out! But they'll be thinking they need to now beat Poland _and _Mexico, neither total push-overs, so big pressure on them.
Plus all pundits are saying they didn't have a great game, so that may weigh on them. And 2nd in the group will probably get France next round, so the odds on them have to be getting longer.
Anyway, we'll see ...

[I'm a big Messi fan, but absolutely love seeing ARG lose!]


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

What a game! Now that's got things going


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Well that was a surprise,
> Maybe my sweepstake draw of Serbia to win isn’t as hopeless as feared



If you are equating Serbia & Saudi Arabia in terms of ranking/standing/ability/track record of results, you are well wide of the mark.
They do both begin with S though _and _end in "bia"


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Nov 2022)

Please let Saudi win


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 668854
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just hope we don't win lol


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 668854
> 
> 
> 
> ...



90p a can at Morrisons .... £12 in Qatar, but not done the maths


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

* and 66p a tin at Sainsburys.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

I think the Bud stash is about £3.5m's worth of gassy gnats p*ss at uk retail prices.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Nov 2022)

Poland v Mexico


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2022)

Ronnies got the boot at united……


----------



## Mike_P (22 Nov 2022)

Good riddance. No player is bigger than the club (whatever club not just that formerly known as Newton Heath)


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Nov 2022)

Heck, France 1-0 down to Australia, as I post!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/61016321

Edit... and France have just equalised.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Nov 2022)

Ronaldoff.


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Heck, France 1-0 down to Australia, as I post!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/61016321
> 
> Edit... and France have just equalised.



And ahead at halftime


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> And ahead at halftime



Yes, but it's gonna end up 3-3. I've put a grand on that score at the bookies!


----------



## Seevio (22 Nov 2022)

It's not going to be 3-3...


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2022)

Seevio said:


> It's not going to be 3-3...



Or 4-4


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Nov 2022)

Seevio said:


> It's not going to be 3-3...



I've just lost a grand!😭


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just lost a grand!😭



You bet a grand on a football game?!!
https://www.gamblersanonymous.org.uk/


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> You bet a grand on a football game?!!



Yes but in Zimbabwean dollars, not pounds, which is about a fiver.


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes but in Zimbabwean dollars, not pounds, which is about a fiver.



Why are you betting in Zimbabwean dollars


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Why are you betting in Zimbabwean dollars


----------



## Chislenko (22 Nov 2022)

QUOTE="jowwy, post: 6858881, member: 16224"]
Ronnies got the boot at united……
[/QUOTE]

CR7 has just bought the most expensive villa in Portugal so I think he had a plan already. I reckon a swansong season back at Sporting.

https://www.gqindia.com/get-smart/c...re-on-it-check-out-the-pics-and-other-details


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> QUOTE="jowwy, post: 6858881, member: 16224"]
> Ronnies got the boot at united……



CR7 has just bought the most expensive villa in Portugal so I think he had a plan already. I reckon a swansong season back at Sporting.

https://www.gqindia.com/get-smart/c...re-on-it-check-out-the-pics-and-other-details
[/QUOTE]

Not very nice looking though is it! it looks like that 1970 'mansion' George Best bought, albeit a lot bigger. It could also pass as an office complex.🤔 Not many footballers have taste and it looks like CR hasn't much either.


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> CR7 has just bought the most expensive villa in Portugal so I think he had a plan already. I reckon a swansong season back at Sporting.
> 
> https://www.gqindia.com/get-smart/c...re-on-it-check-out-the-pics-and-other-details



Not very nice looking though is it! it looks like that 1970 'mansion' George Best bought, albeit a lot bigger. It could also pass as an office complex.🤔 Not many footballers have taste and it looks like CR hasn't much either.
[/QUOTE]

I wouldnt say no……..looks pretty good to me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> CR7 has just bought the most expensive villa in Portugal so I think he had a plan already. I reckon a swansong season back at Sporting.
> 
> https://www.gqindia.com/get-smart/c...re-on-it-check-out-the-pics-and-other-details



Not very nice looking though is it! it looks like that 1970 'mansion' George Best bought, albeit a lot bigger. It could also pass as an office complex.🤔 Not many footballers have taste and it looks like CR hasn't much either.
[/QUOTE]

A charmless construct.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> I wouldnt say no……..looks pretty good to me.


I wouldn't say no either, but with all his money I think I could've found something a bit better looking, if not better facilities wise. Maybe an original Art Deco villa, overlooking the Atlantic coast/ocean.🤔


----------



## jowwy (23 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wouldn't say no either, but with all his money I think I could've found something a bit better looking, if not better facilities wise. Maybe an original Art Deco villa, *overlooking the Atlantic coast/ocean.*🤔



Art deco….you for real, hes 37. Art deco was the 50/60s and should have stayed there

as for the views, he got exactly what you state.........along with a swimming pool and 20 car garage


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Art deco was the 50/60s



maybe hit Wales then, but 20s/30s was its heyday.

Anyway where Liverpool lead, Man Utd follow, binning off a former star striker and getting put up for sale.

This is another "damn the super league didn't come off, Chelsea went for ££££'s lets cash in"


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not very nice looking though is it! it looks like that 1970 'mansion' George Best bought, albeit a lot bigger. It could also pass as an office complex.🤔 Not many footballers have taste and it looks like CR hasn't much either.



A charmless construct.
[/QUOTE]

Agree. 

Speaking of George Best....
“*If I had to choose between dribbling past 5 players and scoring for 40 yards at Anfield or shagging Miss World, it'd be a pretty hard choice.* *Thankfully, I've done both.”*


----------



## Mike_P (23 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> as for the views, he got exactly what you state.........along with a swimming pool and 20 car garage


Um. Many not too bad then; space for 1 car and loads and loads of


----------



## matticus (23 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Art deco….you for real, hes 37. Art deco was the 50/60s and should have stayed there
> 
> as for the views, he got exactly what you state.........along with a swimming pool and 20 car garage



He should be more like a typical racing cyclist:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Nov 2022)

Shock as charmless man buys charmless property. 

In actual football news, France looked damn good last night. Should have got at least six.


----------



## Scaleyback (23 Nov 2022)

Breaking News.

AFC Crewe, who play in the 14th tier in the English football pyramid, have offered Ronaldo a club record £35 per week, which would make him the highest paid player at the club. (Star)


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Breaking News.
> 
> AFC Crewe, who play in the 14th tier in the English football pyramid, have offered Ronaldo a club record £35 per week, which would make him the highest paid player at the club. (Star)



Kompany said last night he wasn't tempted, he wanted players who could run at Burnley


----------



## shep (23 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> He should be more like a typical racing cyclist:
> 
> View attachment 668916



'GOAT'.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Shock as charmless man buys charmless property.
> 
> In actual football news, France looked damn good last night. Should have got at least six.



winner of Group B scheduled to meet winner of group D in quarter finals......

clearly runners up in Groups A&C have a say in that


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2022)

Personally, I think when you're as good at football as Ronaldo is you're allowed a level of arrogance. 

In the modern era, he is easily the best. Won everything, everywhere he's been, including with a very average national side.

And sure, Messi is great. But without HGH he'd not be able to do anything and has only played for one club who designed themselves around him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> *maybe hit Wales then*, but 20s/30s was its heyday.
> 
> Anyway where Liverpool lead, Man Utd follow, binning off a former star striker and getting put up for sale.
> 
> This is another "damn the super league didn't come off, Chelsea went for ££££'s lets cash in"


----------



## matticus (23 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Personally, I think when you're as good at football as Ronaldo is you're allowed a level of arrogance.



Without the fans, he'd be nothing, and earn nothing; and as fans, we're allowed to dislike arrogance.

Of course *you're *allowed to like good arrogant players, if that is your fancy!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Without the fans, he'd be nothing, and earn nothing; and as fans, we're allowed to dislike arrogance.
> 
> Of course *you're *allowed to like good arrogant players, if that is your fancy!



I don't dispute that. 

Without fans, football is nothing. 

It's a shame that's been lost sight of, and I partly include the club I support in that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Nov 2022)

Japan 2 Germany 1


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Nov 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Japan 2 Germany 1



That was a great watch ... Japan just didn't give up as expected. Subs were quality.


----------



## andy0001 (23 Nov 2022)

Germany have Spain up next so it's a huge must win game for them, Neuer was awful for both goals as well.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2022)

andy0001 said:


> Germany have Spain up next so it's a huge must win game for them, Neuer was awful for both goals as well.



Amazing but I can see them going out.
At least they won't beat us on penalties then 😊


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

andy0001 said:


> Germany have Spain up next so it's a huge must win game for them, Neuer was awful for both goals as well.



yes they could be eliminated at the weekend if they lose to Spain & Japan beat Costa Rica, who are looking poor vs Spain by all accounts.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Costa Rica, who are looking poor vs Spain by all accounts.



Just a bit! One of those dull one sided games ... 7-0 now


----------



## jowwy (23 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just a bit! One of those dull one sided games ... 7-0 now



Tough score line for costa rican fans


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Tough score line for costa rican fans



Completely outplayed, unlike Japan earlier, great watch


----------



## T4tomo (24 Nov 2022)

Canada were unlucky last night, better team but just lacked composure when shooting. Lucky Belgium.

Looking forward to Brazil Serbia tonight


----------



## matticus (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## matticus (24 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Canada were unlucky last night, better team but just lacked composure when shooting. Lucky Belgium.



When your opponents miss a pen, you were lucky. But that's football! This could be one of those situations where a team that wins *despite *being looking that bad, later shows they are unbeatable when they get their act together.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2022)

The Saudi's, Japan and Canada are making a lot of friends at this world cup.
Ironic that they showed a de Bruyne 'best of' segment before yesterdays match, he looked a different player vs Canada, but that will change.


----------



## andy0001 (24 Nov 2022)

hoping the Brazil Serbia game lives up to it's billing, both teams have strong midfield and forward lines, could be a great game


----------



## gavroche (24 Nov 2022)

Portugal- Gnana
Penalty for Portugal. In my opinion, that was not a penalty, Ronaldo just dived and was looking for a penalty and got it. Cheat!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Portugal- Gnana
> Penalty for Portugal. In my opinion, that was not a penalty, Ronaldo just dived and was looking for a penalty and got it. Cheat!



A soft penalty, sure. It happens.

Because French players have never done anything wrong...


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2022)

Yeah was a soft pen ... Portugal scoring for fun now


----------



## gavroche (24 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> A soft penalty, sure. It happens.
> 
> Because French players have never done anything wrong...



Excuse me, why mention French players? Did I mention England? I was simply referring to a specific game which is between Portugal and Gnana, no more.


----------



## vickster (24 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Excuse me, why mention French players? Did I mention England? I was simply referring to a specific game which is between Portugal and Gnana, no more.



Ghana…


----------



## AndyRM (24 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Excuse me, why mention French players? Did I mention England? I was simply referring to a specific game which is between Portugal and Gnana, no more.



I'm not English. 

I only mention French players because well, Henry and Zidane.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Nov 2022)

More importantly this is now about the third time in this tournament the TV audience has been treated to pictures of fans whilst something significant is happening on the pitch. (I refer in this instance to the last minute Ghana opportunity) 

We can hear the screaming of the commentators whilst we are looking at some random person in the crowd!!


----------



## Slick (24 Nov 2022)

Looking forward to Brazil v Serbia, this definitely has potential.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Looking forward to Brazil v Serbia, this definitely has potential.



Agree ... on paper no way Serbia should win this, for all the hype, this isn't an unbeatable Brazil side.


----------



## Slick (24 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree ... on paper no way Serbia should win this, for all the hype, this isn't an unbeatable Brazil side.



All a bit cagey so far, but hopefully they are just warming up.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Nov 2022)

Richarlison's second goal was an absolute blinder.


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2022)

that was a gooal that the great old teams of Pele era would have liked to score,it had Brazilian beauty written all over it.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> All a bit cagey so far, but hopefully they are just warming up.



That's their thing though isn't it? Fanny about for ages, then decide to score and win a game.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> That's their thing though isn't it? Fanny about for ages, then decide to score and win a game.



When I was a nipper , playing footy down the park with your pals mimicking the goals Brazil would score ! That’s what it was all about ! Not sure teams play like the old Brazil. The style doesn’t win games now , but it’s bloody boring watching some of them .

Some of the best players ever are nearly all from South America !


----------



## T4tomo (25 Nov 2022)

Wales need to get Joe Allen on, no point waiting until they are eliminated by "managing his injury"


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Wales need to get Joe Allen on, no point waiting until they are eliminated by "managing his injury"



Going by the aggressive way Iran are playing, Allen would get broken fairly quickly.


----------



## matticus (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> A soft penalty, sure. It happens.
> 
> Because French players have never done anything wrong...



Ah. Two wrongs making a right? Have I understood correctly?


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

Poor result for wales......but was good for them to qualify as the 2nd smallest country there and with only a semi-professional/professional football league


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Ah. Two wrongs making a right? Have I understood correctly?



Um. No?

Professional footballers are playing to win, and will bend the rules however they can. Calling out one player as a cheat is weird IMO. They're all at it.

Ronaldo gets unfairly singled out.

That said, apologies @gavroche, it was a dickish comment to make and I shouldn't have.


----------



## matticus (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Poor result for wales......but was good for them to qualify as the 2nd smallest country there



I did not know that.

Well done the fans - I'm just catching-up on the radio. Iran fans welcomed in the "Welsh" stand, and the welsh fans stood to applaud Iran on their lap of honour. Lovely to see. International sport as it should be. (as long as ENG beat USA later :P )


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> Well done the fans - I'm just catching-up on the radio. Iran fans welcomed in the "Welsh" stand, and the welsh fans stood to applaud Iran on their lap of honour. Lovely to see. International sport as it should be. (as long as ENG beat USA later :P )
> 
> View attachment 669090



Qatar is the smallest i believe, but they didnt have to qualify, so really we are the smallest qualifying nation really........


----------



## matticus (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Professional footballers are playing to win, and will bend the rules however they can.* Calling out one player as a cheat is weird IMO. They're all at it*.



That's two many wrongs making a right - no?

But you're right in that many players do it. Some more than others of course (and to be fair, CR7 was not IMO blame-worthy this time - there _was _contact; down to the officials to determine if/when the defender played the ball.)


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Qatar is the smallest i believe, but they didnt have to qualify, so really we are the smallest qualifying nation really........



Feel for the lads .... we know they can play better as well which is frustrating. Did the big stage get to them? Just didn't look composed to me?


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Feel for the lads .... we know they can play better as well which is frustrating. Did the big stage get to them? Just didn't look composed to me?



big players shrunk under the pressure....bale, ramsey, davies, henessey, james premier league players, just werent good enough


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> big players shrunk under the pressure....bale, ramsey, davies, henessey, james premier league players, just werent good enough



Mountain to climb v England now .... 1984 was a long time ago.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

Bale scuffed that many crosses, i thought his boots were on the wrong feet


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Bale scuffed that many crosses, i thought his boots were on the wrong feet



Yeah him and Ramsey way off normal quality, those recent draws against Belgium etc. they looked a different team.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah him and Ramsey way off normal quality, those recent draws against Belgium etc. they looked a different team.



Yes and way off recent Euro's performances. Disappointing to see as I thought both British teams would get thru this group.

Wales need a lot of results to go their way, not just beating England. They also either need US to beat both England and Iran or England to beat US by about 3 goals and US just beat Iran by the odd goal. i.e. goal difference will come into it whatever for Wales, and if England & Iran both beat US then they are doomed whatever.

I think they are going home....


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Nov 2022)

So it's not dod adref then?


----------



## Chislenko (25 Nov 2022)

No arguments from me, Iran the better team, also showing the benefit of an experienced coach.

I expect a few international retirements after the tournament.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> So it's not dod adref then?



Wales have never said its coming home…..


----------



## T4tomo (25 Nov 2022)

Not good and he did get clobbered a lot in that game, but what protection do those boots give him? I'm not suggesting we return to Stanley Matthews style heavy boots, but it those are no more that a sock with a bit of plastic coating and a sole on them. They offer no support or protection to the ankle at all.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Wales have never said its coming home…..



It's coming home, just the other side of Offas Dyke


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Dutch off to a flyer. Mint goal.


----------



## Slick (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Dutch off to a flyer. Mint goal.



Very lucky not go in even at half time though, as that would have hit the net if the boy in front of the keeper was there or not.


----------



## Brandane (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> big players shrunk under the pressure....bale, ramsey, davies, henessey, james premier league players, just werent good enough



Saving themselves for sending England home next week, after USA beat them tonight! .


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Saving themselves for sending England home next week, after USA beat them tonight! .



Steady on old chap ... it's coming home. 3-0 Eng


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Ecuador, my sweep team!! 1-1


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Saving themselves for sending England home next week, after USA beat them tonight! .



I admire your optimism. Bale is finished, Allen and Ramsey are broken and Hennessy is suspended. And England actually look fairly handy.

I do hope the US win tonight. And that they have Megan Rapinoe doing some kind of punditry, great player and an absolute legend.


----------



## Rusty Nails (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah him and Ramsey way off normal quality, those recent draws against Belgium etc. they looked a different team.



Their lack of serious competitive games recently certainly showed today. It's one thing to take it easy to conserve yourself for the Finals, but there is no substitute, at top level tournaments, for regular competitive games. It was always a sign of desperation that so much fuss was made of Joe Allen being in the squad.


----------



## Slick (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ecuador, my sweep team!! 1-1



Mine too, along with Cameroon and Korea.

Looking good so far.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I do hope the US win tonight



I'm guessing you're Scottish?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm guessing you're Scottish?



To be fair, he could be Welsh, Irish, French, German, Dutch, Indian, Australian, Aztec, Argentinian...


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I'm guessing you're Scottish?



I am. Nothing against England, I've lived here most of my adult life but it does my head in the way the football is covered here. And the derision with which the Scottish game is treated in particular.

I did live in California for a while so I've got a natural affinity with the US.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I am. Nothing against England, I've lived here most of my adult life but it does my head in the way the football is covered here. And the derision with which the Scottish game is treated in particular.
> 
> I did live in California for a while so I've got a natural affinity with the US.



Is that because scottish football is rubbish, as this years results in the champions league would prove. Also why would the english media big up the scottish league, isnt that for the scottish to do. Is it no surprise to you that the english media do that to another countries football teams.

and a natural affinity to the US because you lived in california for a while, i mean come on. Which country have you lived in the longest???? England…….


----------



## Chislenko (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Is that because scottish football is rubbish, as this years results in the champions league would prove. Also why would the english media big up the scottish league, isnt that for the scottish to do. Is it no surprise to you that the english media do that to another countries football teams.
> 
> and a natural affinity to the US because you lived in california for a while, i mean come on. Which country have you lived in the longest???? England…….



When the next Nations League comes around the only home nation at the top table will be Scotland.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> When the next Nations League comes around the only home nation at the top table will be Scotland.



And??? whats that got to do with scottish league being shoot, as proved with how they played in the champions league this season.

And as many have said on here, they dont care one jot about the nations league, the only one that seems to is you….


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Is that because scottish football is rubbish, as this years results in the champions league would prove. Also why would the english media big up the scottish league, isnt that for the scottish to do. Is it no surprise to you that the english media do that to another countries football teams.
> 
> and a natural affinity to the US because you lived in california for a while, i mean come on. Which country have you lived in the longest???? England…….



No, it isn't. Outside the Old Firm, it's far more competitive and interesting than anything you'd know about.

The BBC, which is where I get most of my sporting entertainment, is meant to be a national broadcasting outlet. That includes Scotland. Their coverage of our game is shocking. 

Living in England doesn't mean I'm English. I've no qualms about my hope that the US win.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> The BBC, which is where I get most of my sporting entertainment, is meant to be a national broadcasting outlet. That includes Scotland. Their coverage of our game is shocking.


Is that not more to do with broadcasting rights.


----------



## Chislenko (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> And??? whats that got to do with scottish league being shoot, as proved with how they played in the champions league this season.
> 
> And as many have said on here, they dont care one jot about the nations league, the only one that seems to is you….



I am talking about Scottish football, not Scottish league football as international football has been the main thrust of this thread for the last few pages due to there being a World Cup going on which is made up of national teams not League clubs.

However, feel free to veer off if you wish.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No, it isn't. Outside the Old Firm, it's far more competitive and interesting than anything you'd know about.
> 
> The BBC, which is where I get most of my sporting entertainment, is meant to be a national broadcasting outlet. That includes Scotland. Their coverage of our game is shocking.
> 
> Living in England doesn't mean I'm English. I've no qualms about my hope that the US win.



Yet again, stating you know more than anyone else. Stop trying to say you know more than anyone else, because believe me, you dont…….


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> When the next Nations League comes around the only home nation at the top table will be Scotland.



Truly the greatest prize in football


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

A pre-match beverage on the go! Don't worry, it's brewed in Scotland, not that gassy American rubbish 
It's coming home!


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I am talking about Scottish football, not Scottish league football as international football has been the main thrust of this thread for the last few pages due to there being a World Cup going on which is made up of national teams not League clubs.
> 
> However, feel free to veer off if you wish.



Sorry chislenko, but you replied to my post to which i was talking about scottish premier league clubs in the champions league. It was you that veered off with some nonesense about the nations league, that no one cares about….


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Living in England doesn't mean I'm English



What nationality would you identify with, out of interest?


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What nationality would you identify with, out of interest?



well he lived in a california for a day, so its american obviously


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Is that not more to do with broadcasting rights.



It is. The clowns in charge don't actually know how to negotiate a deal beyond the Old Firm derby. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What nationality would you identify with, out of interest?



Little known fact but Andy's full name is Andy Rhyll-Michigan


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What nationality would you identify with, out of interest?



Scottish. 

I lived in California for 3 years, but had a sort of mixed up and enjoyable time over there. A lot of fun.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Scottish.
> 
> I lived in California for 3 years, but had a sort of mixed up and enjoyable time over there. A lot of fun.



As an adult or a child??? Living in california


----------



## Slick (25 Nov 2022)

Ffs


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

USA the better side so far…..


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> USA the better side so far…..



And still miles better. This is worrying.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2022)

Beebo said:


> And still miles better. This is worrying.



Yup and they have still not beaten usa in a major tournament


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2022)

Well that was boring.


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2022)

Well we are through to the next round unless we lose by 4 goals to Wales.


----------



## Slick (25 Nov 2022)

Which means you are not through.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Nov 2022)

Surprising to see Americans so loathe to shoot.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Nov 2022)

Like several games so far, not much to write home about. Cagey from England, Kane looked out of it, surprised he lasted the full game.


----------



## Brandane (25 Nov 2022)

The one positive to come out of that game is that England are mediocre at best. Nothing there to worry the big boys.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Nov 2022)

Typical 21st century England world cup game on ITV P14 W2 D7 L5. Meanwhile on the BBC P15 W11 D1 L3. Simple solution.


----------



## postman (25 Nov 2022)

well that was as grey and exciting as Southgate himself.How Mount stayed on is beyond me,Stirling his useful self.What has Foden done not to get a game.Well Wales wont be a problem,so then its the boys who can play football.Good luck to that then.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Nov 2022)

If that header from Kane nearly pierced the net what net was the commentator looking at as it definitely was not that attached to the goal posts.


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Nov 2022)

Dire. I turned over and found something else to watch. England playing like that will empty stadiums.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> What has Foden done not to get a game.



This in spades. 

shoot game.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Bit of a disappointment eh? Very well organised USA and we will still top the group.
Some stonking matches tomorrow - Arg v Mex and Fra v Den ... lovely!


----------



## Mike_P (25 Nov 2022)

It's being said that provided England do not lose by 4 goals or more to Wales they will go through but as England are on 4 and Wales on -2 losing by 3 would put them both on 1 so what happens then especially if the USA beat Iran by one goal making it three teams on the same points with the same goal difference. Probably hypothetical given Wales so far look less likely to score than England (penalties excepted).


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> It's being said that provided England do not lose by 4 goals or more to Wales they will go through but as England are on 4 and Wales on -2 losing by 3 would put them both on 1 so what happens then especially if the USA beat Iran by one goal making it three teams on the same points with the same goal difference. Probably hypothetical given Wales so far look less likely to score than England (penalties excepted).



The only way we cannot qualify is if Wales beat us by 6 goals?


----------



## Alex321 (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The only way we cannot qualify is if Wales beat us by 6 goals?
> View attachment 669144



False.

The current difference between the two teams is 6 goals, but every goal in the game between them reduces or increases that difference by 2. So a 3-0 win for Wales means both have the same GD (which would be 1).

Not sure whether it is total goals, or the result between the teams which is counted next when equal on goals and GD, but it is usually the latter.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> False.
> 
> The current difference between the two teams is 6 goals, but every goal in the game between them reduces or increases that difference by 2. So a 3-0 win for Wales means both have the same GD (which would be 1).
> 
> Not sure whether it is total goals, or the result between the teams which is counted next when equal on goals and GD, but it is usually the latter.



Sorry, spot on ... thats wishful thinking for you


----------



## Chislenko (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The only way we cannot qualify is if Wales beat us by 6 goals?
> View attachment 669144



Grant.

Wales -2 GD If Wales win 4-0 becomes +2

England +4 would become 0

If Wales won 3-0 they would both have +1 but I think it then goes on goals scored which would still be advantage England.

Trust me even as a life long Wales fan these scenarios won't happen.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Grant.
> 
> Wales -2 GD If Wales win 4-0 becomes +2
> 
> ...



Unlikely, but 1-0 v us and other match drawn, bingo!


----------



## T4tomo (26 Nov 2022)

Groups decided on,. In this order:
Points
Goal diff
Goals scored
Head to head
Convoluted formula of yellow and red cards
Draw lots


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Groups decided on,. In this order:
> Points
> Goal diff
> Goals scored
> ...



You forgot how much you paid Qutar!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Nov 2022)

Lovely interview with KdB.

We see him walking with his family down the park sometimes. 

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...e-manchester-city-belgium-world-cup-home-life


----------



## Chislenko (26 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Unlikely, but 1-0 v us and other match drawn, bingo!



Grant.

There is more chance of me walking into the Waggon in Blacon in my Wales shirt during the game and coming out in one piece!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Nov 2022)

https://www.hammers.news/columnist/...ws-how-best-to-use-west-ham-star-declan-rice/
This Article sums up just what i was thinking last night.
It's not just Rice but all the other talented players we have in the squad who when they are playing in the premiership look so different to when they are playing for England and are not stifled by Southgates tactics.


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63766703
FIFA have turned into trolls. 
Waiting to take contact from a defender is not in the spirit of the game. And certainly not genius


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Nov 2022)

It's what the game's turned into though. Grealish is known for it and was falling all over the place yesterday.


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> It's what the game's turned into though. Grealish is known for it and was falling all over the place yesterday.



He is undoubtedly a good player, but one who has turned falling down into an art form.

Either that or he is so much better than other players that the only way international class defenders can deal with him is by fouling him.

I know which one my money is on.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Nov 2022)

Nothing new, Francis Lee for example.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Nov 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> He is undoubtedly a good player, but one who has turned falling down into an art form.
> 
> Either that or he is so much better than other players that the only way international class defenders can deal with him is by fouling him.
> 
> I know which one my money is on.



Referee's could save so much time by just blowing for a foul when the ball is played to him.


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Nov 2022)

I like Gareth Southgate, I think he is a ' good man' and based on his England results, even a good football manager. However, I think his recent stewardship is 'tainting' his legacy. 
England, historically do not do well in tournaments in hot climates,
understandable really I suppose ? you cannot acclimatise in a few days. So why with a squad of 26 in hot conditions would you put such a heavy 'workload' on the same 11 players who started both games ? On his day and if fit Harry Kane is a great player. Kane's finishing and especially his distribution are world class. Conte, his manager said on 10th nov he (Kane) was "really, really tired" ! that is evidenced by Kane's performance in the 1st two games. Still he played the entire two games. Does Southgate feel 'obliged' to maximise Kane's chances of scoring the 2 goals needed to catch Rooney's England scoring record ? or doesn't he trust the squad players he selected. The difference in the energy and 'drive' shown by the likes of USA, Ecuador, KSA etc is a revelation compared to a lethargic England. 
The possession football England are 'attempting' to play leaves players reluctant to attempt an incisive forward pass and risk losing the ball resulting in 'crab like' sideways football. For goodness sake tell the young 'tyros' i.e Saka, Bellingham, Foden etc to ' go for it' give us 60 mins of high energy football and then use your substitutes. 
I never thought we would/could win this World cup but please let's play some high energy, attacking, attractive (I hope) football to remember.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2022)

Lewandowski scores his first goal at a World Cup! For a striker so prolific, that's nuts.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Grant.
> 
> There is more chance of me walking into the Waggon in Blacon in my Wales shirt during the game and coming out in one piece!



LOL 🤣
Never been to the Waggon for a cocktail, more of a Bawn Lodge kinda guy.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

There you go ... Euros pint!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Nov 2022)

World cups are all very well but it's the 3rd Round of the Scottish Cup today


----------



## Chislenko (26 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> There you go ... Euros pint!
> View attachment 669208



Fair play, don't get over Hoole way much, currently in the Union Vaults in town, going to finish off in the Shropshire before getting the bus home.

Going back a long long time (when the bike shop was in Hoole and Bernard Lewis Ice Cream) always used to go there for our take away, I think it was an Indian?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Fair play, don't get over Hoole way much, currently in the Union Vaults in town, going to finish off in the Shropshire before getting the bus home.
> 
> Going back a long long time (when the bike shop was in Hoole and Bernard Lewis Ice Cream) always used to go there for our take away, I think it was an Indian?



I like the Joules ale in the Cross Keys, closed the last time I ambled down there though? So forced into Bear & Billet.
That Beer Place on Foregate St is a good laugh, huge selection


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2022)

This current game is shite


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2022)

France seem well on top, they're just not taking their chances. 

M'Bappe and Griezmann sound like they're running the show.

A mere 3 minutes of added time at the end of the first half!


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> This current game is shite



Not the best eh? Just hope Arg v Mex lights up later. Couple of yellow cards maybe, lol.


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> France seem well on top, they're just not taking their chances.
> 
> M'Bappe and Griezmann sound like they're running the show.
> 
> A mere 3 minutes of added time at the end of the first half!



Must be listening to a different game


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2022)

Well, I enjoyed it at any rate. Goals, squandered chances, typical Gallic flair and arrogance...

I can't imagine Argentina v Mexico ending 11-a-side.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Nov 2022)

Not a game for forgetting your shin pads.


----------



## Slick (26 Nov 2022)

First game I think I've seen with a bit of real passion.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2022)

Argentina continuing to be pretty hopeless this evening.


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> First game I think I've seen with a bit of real passion.



Passion. You mean how they roll around as if they have been shot by a sniper in the stands. Got to laugh at anytime a arm/hand goes anywhere near their beautiful faces they drop to the floor clutching their face with two hands. Then we see the close up . . . embarrassing.
I think they should show the ' assault ' on the big screen. Let everyone laugh at the injured party. It spoils the game. It slows the game down. It is cheating.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Nov 2022)

Make it an automatic booking; that will stop it instantly


----------



## Dayvo (26 Nov 2022)

Anyone who gets ’injured’ has to leave the pitch for 10 minutes to undergo a thorough health check so as to ensure their life-threatening injuries are just in the mind before returning to the game.
Also, as it used to be in rugby (when I last played in the ‘90s) ONLY the captain is allowed to speak to the referee.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Nothing new, Francis Lee for example.



Blimey.....is he still going


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

This is hard going between Costa Rica and Japan...


----------



## Chislenko (27 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> This is hard going between Costa Rica and Japan...



So much so I went out and tidied up the front garden.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> So much so I went out and tidied up the front garden.



There have been some pretty drab affairs. Still, Costa Rica winning means that group is wide open!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> There have been some pretty drab affairs


I was kind of expecting that the first week.
Final game frenzy from Tuesday with same time kick off's should sort all that out


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Oh dear Thibaut... Fool me once...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Nov 2022)

Two games in and Belgium 🇧🇪 looking pretty unimpressive


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

Big upset this if it stays 1-0 ... Belgos have got Croatia next.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Oh dear Thibaut... Fool me once...



Very un-Courtois like, what's goin on?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

It was lovely of the commentators to remind us that the last time Morocco won at the World Cup was against Scotland in 1998.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It was lovely of the commentators to remind us that the last time Morocco won at the World Cup was against Scotland in 1998.



I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

+5 mins ... come on Morocco!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

Lukaku looks toast.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

OMG, they've done it


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Nov 2022)

2-0
Back of the net 😀


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

Modric and the lads to put Belgium out now.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lukaku looks toast.



He looked done before he even came on the pitch.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Nov 2022)

Belgium ranked 2nd the biggest underachievers in world football.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Belgium ranked 2nd the biggest underachievers in world football.



Totally agree with this. They've got so much quality through their team it just doesn't make sense. 

Too many ego's perhaps? Need a change from Martinez?


----------



## Slick (27 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Modric and the lads to put Belgium out now.



Buchanan and the guys might have something to say about that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

Slick said:


> Buchanan and the guys might have something to say about that.



Good point .. plays in Belgium he's biased.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Nov 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/sportbible/status/1596891206478225408


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Great half that. Brilliant start from Canada, but when Croatia got going it looked like they'd score every time they went forward.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...tia-with-post-match-interview-world-cup-qatar


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Nov 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Belgium ranked 2nd the biggest underachievers in world football.



Every tournament they are crap. How they are ranked is beyond me !


----------



## Slick (27 Nov 2022)

Shame to see Canada going out. They were good to watch, maybe a bit naive, but can't help think they will be back stronger. Croatia at least living up to their billing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Every tournament they are crap. How they are ranked is beyond me !



3rd last world cup, but only made QF in Euros, still played like a lower ranked team today.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> 3rd last world cup, but only made QF in Euros, still played like a lower ranked team today.



Rioting in Brussels apparently!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Rioting in Brussels apparently!



Crikey! Must be all that nice beer?


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

Predictions from the CC footy minority on this one?
I'm going 1-1.


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Predictions from the CC footy minority on this one?
> I'm going 1-1.



Spain 3-1


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Predictions from the CC footy minority on this one?
> I'm going 1-1.



2 - 0 to Ze Germans. Spain have started very well though!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (27 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Rioting in Brussels apparently!



In Holland as well.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Scrappy first half. Cancelling each other out really.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Scrappy first half. Cancelling each other out really.



Tournament football. The second round of group games are often the least watchable and cagey affairs.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Tournament football. The second round of group games are often the least watchable and cagey affairs.



Aye. Been some neat passages but nothing coherent.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

Can't believe Germany would bank on a draw being enough?


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2022)

Its been dire so far…….


----------



## jowwy (27 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Predictions from the CC footy minority on this one?
> I'm going 1-1.



Good shout….terrible game tho


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Good shout….terrible game tho



Good equalizer!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2022)

Gonna be a few nervous Germans given they're relying on other results, though in theory they should be more than enough for Costa Rica and Spain for Japan... Exciting times ahead for the neutral hopefully!


----------



## Jameshow (27 Nov 2022)

I predict 1 -1 .... !🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Nov 2022)

Normally I have no interest in The Football but happened upon Croatia vs Canada last night. A cracking game, with Canada playing 3-4-3 against a dynamic and aggressive Croatian team playing 4-3-3. Canada were lively in midfield but just lacked the ability to put the ball in the net past some classy goalkeeping. All in all, a footballing feast of Croatian finishing skill and a fitting swansong for the aging players one of the greatest little teams.


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

Perhaps betraying my ignorance of the two sides, but CRC beating japan was a surprise. 
Tried watchign the highlights just now; what a terrible strip clash! https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/63767004
(their 81' minute goal was their first shot on target of the tournament!)


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

Meanwhile, France are looking significantly better than the rest. I'd be happy to put money on them at this stage, no-one else looks half as impressive.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Meanwhile, France are looking significantly better than the rest. I'd be happy to put money on them at this stage, no-one else looks half as impressive.



brazil??


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> brazil??



moments of brilliance (as usual!); looked too flakey in the game I watched. Of course anything can happen; "the ball is round" as my Romanian colleague says ...


----------



## T4tomo (28 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Perhaps betraying my ignorance of the two sides, but CRC beating japan was a surprise.
> Tried watchign the highlights just now; what a terrible strip clash! https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/63767004



it was a surprise, I listened to that (and other games) whilst painting and Costa Rica were awful but won. Japan had changed 6 players from the team that beat Germany and were disappointing. Given a win would have sent them through, I really don't get why the coach made mass changes to his winning team. They now need to get something out of the Spain game, which would have been the gamer to rest some players if they had beaten Costa Rica


----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2022)

Away from the World Cup, this is an interesting, and potentially excellent move:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-63767548

Head injuries, impact and repetitive training cannot be good, just thinking about it logically, plus the speed and force with which the game is played will be a factor.

I'm sure there will be folk who think it's being turned into a non-contact sport, or players are being overly protected, but I'd say the safety of people outweighs any argument around that.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> it was a surprise, I listened to that (and other games) whilst painting and Costa Rica were awful but won. Japan had changed 6 players from the team that beat Germany and were disappointing. Given a win would have sent them through, I really don't get why the coach made mass changes to his winning team. They now need to get something out of the Spain game, which would have been the gamer to rest some players if they had beaten Costa Rica



Took the game for granted after beating Germany I reckon and Costa Rica got thrashed by Spain.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Nov 2022)

Cameroon vs Serbia what a cracking game.
I’m loving this World Cup……so far!


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Cameroon vs Serbia what a cracking game.
> I’m loving this World Cup……so far!



I've been at work  !!! 
At least one amazing goal: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63698281 probably only allowed due to the much-criticised offside flag system.

SO: I can't wait for the last R2 games - here are the Top Teams in the Drop Zone after 2 Games:

Denmark - a distant 3rd; "easier" pressure game against AUS to qualify, but AUS just need a draw
Germany - bottom! but group still wide open. Surely they'll beat Costa Rica. Surely?
Senegal - 3rd behind NED and Ecuador, but the group still wide open
Belgium - ranked 2nd in the world, 3rd in their group. Need to beat Croatia, that's a toughie!
Serbia - joint bottom of a tough group, tough game against SWI

Some trouble:
ARG - need to beat Poland to be sure.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> I've been at work  !!!
> At least one amazing goal: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63698281 probably only allowed due to the much-criticised offside flag system.
> 
> SO: I can't wait for the last R2 games - here are the Top Teams in the Drop Zone after 2 Games:
> ...



Wales???


----------



## Alex321 (28 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Wales???



We only need to beat England by 4 clear goals 

Or by 3 if the other game is a draw.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> We only need to beat England by 4 clear goals
> 
> Or by 3 if the other game is a draw.



but he doesn't state how many goals teams have to win by......he just stated they had a chance and in belgiums case a tough one against croatia


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> We only need to beat England by 4 clear goals
> 
> Or by 3 if the other game is a draw.



Well exactly - they're still very much in it!
[and if I'd included Wales, I'd have had to include USA ... ]


----------



## Alex321 (28 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Well exactly - they're still very much in it!
> [and if I'd included Wales, I'd have had to include USA ... ]



USA only have to beat Iran - by any amount.

The only way neither of USA & Iran go through is if they draw and Wales beat England by 3+ goals.

If either of them win that game, they go through regardless of the England-Wales result, it is just a question of who goes through with them, and what position.


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> USA only have to beat Iran - by any amount.
> 
> The only way neither of USA & Iran go through is if they draw and Wales beat England by 3+ goals.
> 
> If either of them win that game, they go through regardless of the England-Wales result, it is just a question of who goes through with them, and what position.



Yes, fair point.

My list was always an imperfect rush-job; but I think the truth is, I left GroupB out of the analysis as, being a nice chap, I didn't want to stir up any ill-feeling.

Feel free to post my list with your amendments, or your own list.


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

Anything can happen in a Ghana game!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Nov 2022)

Dion Dublin has just uttered my current most hated, cretinous, lazy pundit cliche: _"The keepers got no chance"_. They all say this now, every single goal. 

Now maybe if the ball is flying bottom right with the keeper already diving, and then the ball hits an outstretched foot, ballooning it horribly to the top left, then yes, the keeper genuinely has no chance. 

But if the keeper literally gets his hand on the ball, then it can't be remotely true can it? This South Korea keeper clearly had every _chance_ of making the save, it just didn't quite come off on this occasion. 






_"The keeper had no chance"._ Aye right.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2022)

Happens all the time. 

I also hate when a penalty is described as being 'missed' when it has actually been saved...


----------



## Alex321 (28 Nov 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Dion Dublin has just uttered my current most hated, cretinous, lazy pundit cliche: _"The keepers got no chance"_. They all say this now, every single goal.


My most hated commentating cliché (not so much pundits) is "saved by the woodwork" (or post or bar).

The woodwork never saved any team from conceding a goal, it just marks the perimeter. What "saved' them was that the shot missed the target.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Nov 2022)

I thought this winter World Cup was a lousy idea, but now I think it's great.

Unfortunately I don't think it would work in anywhere but a warm climate, a wet Tuesday night in Stoke just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Nov 2022)

11 goals already today!!


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2022)

neymar out and the premier leagues superstar signing Jesus still cant get a start…….


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> My most hated commentating cliché (not so much pundits) is "saved by the woodwork" (or post or bar).
> 
> The woodwork never saved any team from conceding a goal, it just marks the perimeter. What "saved' them was that the shot missed the target.



I KNEW someone was going to post that


----------



## matticus (28 Nov 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Dion Dublin has just uttered my current most hated, cretinous, lazy pundit cliche: _"The keepers got no chance"_. They all say this now, every single goal.



Really? EVERY goal?


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Meanwhile, France are looking significantly better than the rest. I'd be happy to put money on them at this stage, no-one else looks half as impressive.



I would agree, also think Croatia are starting to tick along nicely.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Nov 2022)

Quite like Dublin, he says the same clichéd nonsense as most pundits, but at least he has an interesting voice.

Pat Nevin and Ally McCoist are the best co-commentators going I reckon.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (28 Nov 2022)

Pat Nevin is great at almost everything he does.


----------



## jowwy (28 Nov 2022)

This game is dire.....


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

Casemiro! So glad we've got him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2022)

Not a great FA Cup draw for Accy, away at Boreham Wood.


----------



## Slick (28 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not a great FA Cup draw for Accy, away at Boreham Wood.



At least you still have a horse in the race.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Nov 2022)

Most ridiculous penalty of all time. 

VAR is absolute gash and should be binned off immediately.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Most ridiculous penalty of all time.
> 
> VAR is absolute gash and should be binned off immediately.



Not only was the penalty harsh, but from what I could see at least one Portugese player had encroached into the area before the ball was kicked. Unless the laws have changed, the penalty should have been retaken.


----------



## Chislenko (28 Nov 2022)

The stand out thing for me at this world cup is how many people earning tremendous money can't clear the first defender from a corner.


----------



## Stephenite (29 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> The stand out thing for me at this world cup is how many people earning tremendous money can't clear the first defender from a corner.



Agree. But corners are rubbish though. Has any team from the higher echelons scored from a corner in the past decade? There is so much håndgemeng* overseen from the referee that it's always going to favour the defender.

*a norwegian word which i loosely take to mean argy bargy type contact.


----------



## Seevio (29 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> The stand out thing for me at this world cup is how many people earning tremendous money can't clear the first defender from a corner.



The first defender is also earning tremendous money to prevent the corner going past.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Agree. But corners are rubbish though. *Has any team from the higher echelons scored from a corner in the past decade?* There is so much håndgemeng* overseen from the referee that it's always going to favour the defender.
> 
> *a norwegian word which i loosely take to mean argy bargy type contact.



is that a serious question??


----------



## Chislenko (29 Nov 2022)

Seevio said:


> The first defender is also earning tremendous money to prevent the corner going past.



Good point!


----------



## R_nger (29 Nov 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Agree. But corners are rubbish though. Has any team from the higher echelons scored from a corner in the past decade? There is so much håndgemeng* overseen from the referee that it's always going to favour the defender.
> 
> *a norwegian word which i loosely take to mean argy bargy type contact.



A goal is score from a corner more than once every 3 games in the Premier League - well over 1000 in the past decade. HTH.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Agree. But corners are rubbish though. Has any team from the higher echelons scored from a corner in the past decade?


Interesting that. I recently googled that and (if you can believe stats) it a very low figure.
•from the corner with one touch its 1.5%
•more than one touch its still only 3%.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Nov 2022)

One thing I've noticed is that a few teams now seem to have gone for the tactic of whipping it in fast and hard to the near post, from corners/free kicks. 

And a lot more corners being taken short, or played back down the line to get a better angle into the box.

Could be a total mis-conception of course!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Casemiro! So glad we've got him.



He's like a bigger Dunga!


----------



## matticus (29 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> One thing I've noticed is that a few teams now seem to have gone for the tactic of whipping it in fast and hard to the near post, from corners/free kicks.
> 
> And a lot more corners being taken short, or played back down the line to get a better angle into the box.
> 
> Could be a total mis-conception of course!



Yeah. If you go back far enough, most kicks were just floated "into the mixer". Not sure why the change:
Less big no10s?
Keepers better protected by refs?
Taller keepers??
Defenders better drilled?

Anyway, it is not a massive panic when your team concedes a corner these days, I'd say.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Yeah. If you go back far enough, most kicks were just floated "into the mixer". Not sure why the change:
> Less big no10s?
> Keepers better protected by refs?
> Taller keepers??
> ...



Combination of all of the above I reckon. 

I guess the only panic would depend on how shoddy the defending was, but you could say that of any goal.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Nov 2022)

Foden and Rashford in, watch out Wales.


----------



## matticus (29 Nov 2022)

I see Ronaldo was mistaken in claiming the headed goal against Uruguay.


----------



## Slick (29 Nov 2022)

Yanks doing well against Iran.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2022)

Foden faked that for sure nice free kick though


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

It was just a matter of time.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was just a matter of time.



What the diving


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

and the floodgates are now well and truly open!!


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Nov 2022)

2-0 now, great, and I am not even a football fan


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2022)

Harry trying to score


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> What the diving



Tactics!!


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2022)

Poor start to the second half from wales


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

It's looking like a Senegal Sunday!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

That looks bad!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

'ave it!!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2022)

I’m waiting just waiting on one of the commentary team to just say it


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I’m waiting just waiting on one of the commentary team to just say it



Say what?🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

Where's @Brandane?!  

Maybe he's looking at this?
https://www.therlop.co.uk/products/...y=GBP&variant=43474927714558&utm_medium=cpc&u


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Say what?🤔


Might have learned to keep their mouths shut  for now .


----------



## Mike_P (29 Nov 2022)

England v Senegal on.....ITV


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> England v Senegal on.....ITV



Yeah, I was just thinking the same! Not a good omen!


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> England v Senegal on.....ITV



At least it's not on Amazon prime


----------



## Mike_P (29 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> At least it's not on Amazon prime



Might be better off it was no World cup games lost on there. Ok none won or drawn either.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Nov 2022)

Bye bye Wales


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Where's @Brandane?!
> 
> Maybe he's looking at this?
> https://www.therlop.co.uk/products/...y=GBP&variant=43474927714558&utm_medium=cpc&u



Sorry, was busy picking the remains of my TV out of the downstairs neighbour's garden. 
That top does look good, but I might hang on and buy a France top, just in case you lot manage to fluke another win to reach the quarter final, where in all likelihood, France await. Beat them and I might start to get a little bit concerned. 
But saw little tonight that will worry France. Possibly not even Senegal. Wales were very poor. Iran the same. And you drew with USA..


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Nov 2022)

Just wonder what happens now for Wales , Bale seems to have been around for ever. However that will be him done now . Future looking bright at all ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2022)

My Leeds Utd fan friend, @Slick knows who I mean, bought tickets for the semi final and the final If England get there. He gets his money back if they don't make the semi, but not if they don't make the final. He says it's a gamble because if England do make the semi he'd be going out there, but not seeing the final if England don't make it. I'm sure if that happened he'd easily be able to sell his final ticket for a decent price.

What would he get for a World Cup Final ticket, even if it's a crap view? I bet he could get £1000 for it an hour before kick off. If in that position, would I sell it?🤔 No, I'd watch the game and wear that feather in my cap for the rest of my days!


----------



## Mike_P (30 Nov 2022)

Read that Bale has had the fewest touches of the ball by any player in the tournament. 77; can they be VAR checked because that seems high


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just wonder what happens now for Wales , Bale seems to have been around for ever. However that will be him done now . Future looking bright at all ?



Its hard to know what's to come really...not many welsh players are regulars for their clubs in Premier/championship divisions, so we will have to look lower to the likes of Newport and Wrexham. But we have punched above our weight for the last few years. We are a country of 3.2m (approx) and if a country of nearly 57m can't get better players and beat them, then they need a good looking at.

Wales has always mainly been a rugby country, with the football league only established in 1991 and is only really a semi-professional league. We need the likes of Cardiff, Swansea, Newport, Wrexham in the English tiers to start bringing through welsh players, but the likes of Bale only come along once in a generation and a new bale needs to be found. I'm sure the scouting networks are out there looking. But time will tell, euro 24 next and then World Cup 26...

Yma o Hyd












The full squad and look at the clubs they play for and most of them are not regular starters in those teams either


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What would he get for a World Cup Final ticket, even if it's a crap view? I bet he could get £1000 for it an hour before kick off. If in that position, would I sell it?🤔 No, I'd watch the game and wear that feather in my cap for the rest of my days!



Will be very very easy to sell on at a large profit, and there are no crap views in new stadiums....That said i'm not sure England will make the semi's. the curse of ITV and then the French to overcome....


----------



## shep (30 Nov 2022)

Can't see us beating France if we get that far, still better than being out or not even getting there I would imagine.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> *Can't see us beating France* if we get that far, *still better than being out* or not even getting there I would imagine.



but then you would also be out........


----------



## matticus (30 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Sorry, was busy picking the remains of my TV out of the downstairs neighbour's garden.
> That top does look good, but I might hang on and buy a France top, just in case you lot manage to fluke another win to reach the quarter final, where in all likelihood, France await. Beat them and I might start to get a little bit concerned.
> But saw little tonight that will worry France. Possibly not even Senegal. Wales were very poor. Iran the same. And you drew with USA..



Happy St Andrews Day! May it bring your team(s) the result they crave.


----------



## shep (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> but then you would also be out........



What?

We're not now though are we, so it's better.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> What?
> 
> We're not now though are we, so it's better.



Maybe adding 'already' would be clearer


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Maybe adding 'already' would be clearer



what "Wales are out, its so already better"?


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> what "Wales are out, its so already better"?



If you like, yep


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> what "Wales are out, its so already better"?



WOW...the smallest qualifying country in the world cup is out.......what a benchmark to beat hey


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> WOW...the* smallest qualifying country in the world cup* is out.......what a benchmark to beat hey



Do you mean smallest by Population, or by land area? 

Qatar has smaller population than Wales, and, smaller Land Area.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Do you mean smallest by Population, or by land area?
> 
> Qatar has smaller population than Wales, and, smaller Land Area.



But Qatar didn't need to qualify, being the hosts.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Do you mean smallest by Population, or by land area?
> 
> Qatar has smaller population than Wales, and, smaller Land Area.



smallest QUALIFYING....its in the sentence


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

Maybe countries should qualify for the next World Cup based on their population size?


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Maybe countries should qualify for the next World Cup based on their population size?



and deny the smaller countries the right to qualify....thats equality for you hey


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> and deny the smaller countries the right to qualify....thats equality for you hey



Brevity really isn't your thing, is it?

Wales did well to qualify, anything more than that would have been a bonus. 

Pretty much what I felt when Scotland reached the Euros; at least we took a point off England


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> But Qatar didn't need to qualify, being the hosts.



Indeed Wales qualifying was a great achievement. Population isn't strictly the best measure, but a decent guide. e.g. Uruguay has a similar / marginally bigger population, but football is its national sport so will almost certainly have a bigger pool of active qualified footballers. Wales's "population" will be be supplemented by many Welsh footballers who don't reside in Wales.

Hard to argue the Iceland was definitely the "smallest" nation to qualify for a world cup though, in 2018.

Northern Ireland will also have had a smaller population and smaller pool of qualified footballers than Wales on the 3 occasions they qualified


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Brevity really isn't your thing, is it?
> 
> Wales did well to qualify, anything more than that would have been a bonus.
> 
> Pretty much what I felt when Scotland reached the Euros; at least we took a point off England



Did you get out of the group stage at those euro's???answer NO 







Did wales - ah yes and i slipped the semi final into there too


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

No, we didn't, but it was a light-hearted comment made in jest about how when we last played competitively against England... You know what, nevermind.

Some interesting games ahead today. Put your house on this...

Argentina, Mexico, Australia and France to win.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> But Qatar didn't need to qualify, being the hosts.





jowwy said:


> smallest QUALIFYING....its in the sentence



OK, my apologies. With my level of football ignorance, I didn't get the significance of host vs qualifying 

Although, to be fair, Google does have the same "error".


----------



## shep (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No, we didn't, but it was a light-hearted comment made in jest about how when we last played competitively against England... You know what, nevermind.
> 
> Some interesting games ahead today. Put your house on this...
> 
> Argentina, Mexico, Australia and France to win.



We may as well accept the fact that Wales will always be expected to do worse than England (except for when they don't) because there aren't many of them and no matter how well England do (or don't) then it's to be expected because there are so many of us.

I'm getting it now.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> We may as well accept the fact that Wales will always be expected to do worse than England (except for when they don't) because there aren't many of them and no matter how well England do (or don't) then it's to be expected because there are so many of us.
> 
> I'm getting it now.



correct......because its true, nothing new in what we are saying, even the media accepts it


----------



## shep (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> correct......because its true, nothing new in what we are saying, even the media accepts it



So are you good or not?

It's like me saying " I'm s**t at heavy weight boxing because I'm 5'8" and 11 1/2 stone but if I was 6'8" and 18 stone I would be good" Wales are rubbish at football and England are a bit better, just admit it.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> So are you good or not?
> 
> It's like me saying " I'm s**t at heavy weight boxing because I'm 5'8" and 11 1/2 stone but if I was 6'8" and 18 stone I would be good" Wales are rubbish at football and England are a bit better, just admit it.



Both qualified for the world cup……..but wales have less of a player pool to choose from, which makes england even more rubbish.


----------



## slow scot (30 Nov 2022)

Australia minutes away from going through.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> Both qualified for the world cup……..but wales have less of a player pool to choose from, which makes england even more rubbish.



Genuinely ridiculous, even for you.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

shep said:


> England are a bit better



That's true.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

Griesman has scored for France, boo.


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Genuinely ridiculous, even for you.



But we are better than the higher populated scotland…..in both rugby and football.

Never mind hey


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Griesman has scored for France, boo.



No he hasnt lol……ridiculous decision though


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> But we are better than the higher populated scotland…..in both rugby and football.
> 
> Never mind hey



I don't. You're the one who's got a bee in his bonnet about population.


----------



## matticus (30 Nov 2022)

matticus said:


> Meanwhile, France are looking significantly better than the rest. I'd be happy to put money on them at this stage, no-one else looks half as impressive.



Plain sailing so far ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> No he hasnt lol……ridiculous decision though



I take that boo back ... looked a sitter to me?


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I take that boo back ... looked a sitter to me?



They say he was interfering with play…..he didnt even move towards the ball and it was a shite header by the defender


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> They say he was interfering with play…..he didnt even move towards the ball and it was a shite header by the defender



Tonked 1-0 with Greezo and Mbappe on the pitch?
It's coming home!


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Tonked 1-0 with Greezo and Mbappe on the pitch?
> It's coming home!



got to get passed senegal first


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (30 Nov 2022)

Come on ARgEnTInAaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## Brandane (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Some interesting games ahead today. Put your house on this...
> 
> Argentina, Mexico, Australia and France to win.



Now homeless. Thanks!


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2022)

That is a shocker from the ref and var…….no way is that ever a penalty

justice for szczesny


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2022)

Ha!, poetic justice!! Come on Poland, feck those Argies off and out the tournament!!


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Now homeless. Thanks!



I've a spare room going as I've not been assigned a Ukrainian refugee...


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (30 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> That is a shocker from the ref and var…….no way is that ever a penalty
> 
> justice for szczesny



Try not to talk out your arriss. Keeper went to take him out - no question about it.

Poland are clueless and out their depth


----------



## Brandane (30 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ha!, poetic justice!! Come on Poland, feck those Argies off and out the tournament!!



Now now, Accy... If I was to voice similar sentiments about Senegal this coming Sunday.....


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Try not to talk out your arriss. Keeper went to take him out - no question about it.
> 
> Poland are clueless and out their depth



Did he sh!te. Szczęsny was playing the ball however you look at it. 

Different situation if he'd led with a fist.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Did he sh!te. Szczęsny was playing the ball however you look at it.
> 
> Different situation if he'd led with a fist.



Ref got it right. You're wrong. Deal with it brah


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Ref got it right. You're wrong. Deal with it brah



Have you actually watched the replay? 

I'm guessing you're Argentinian?


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Keeper went to take him out - no question about it.



Uh? Are we watching the same match?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2022)

Damn!!!


----------



## Brandane (30 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ha!, poetic justice!! Come on Poland, feck those Argies off and out the tournament!!



McAllister scores for Argentina .
Does Scotland have a representative at this world cup, bearing in mind the name?
Maybe his granddad was a visitor from Scotland during the 1978 world cup .
Edit to add.... The 1978 world cup was held in Argentina, for information of English readers. And in 1974, it was held in West Germany. 😄


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

I do worry when Argentina are slow starters .... Arg v Aus next round?


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> Maybe his granddad was a visitor from Scotland during the 1978 world cup



He's on the march alright


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> McAllister scores for Argentina .
> Does Scotland have a representative at this world cup, bearing in mind the name?


I remember a Jose Luis Brown playing for the Arg' in the 1986 World Cup. I think his granddad was Irish, or something like that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

Poland looking suspect here ...


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (30 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Uh? Are we watching the same match?





AndyRM said:


> Have you actually watched the replay?
> 
> I'm guessing you're Argentinian?





Accy cyclist said:


> Damn!!!




View: https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DefiniteFeistyBanteng-max-1mb.gif


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> McAllister scores for Argentina .
> Does Scotland have a representative at this world cup, bearing in mind the name?
> Maybe his granddad was a visitor from Scotland during the 1978 world cup .
> Edit to add.... The 1978 world cup was held in Argentina, for information of English readers. And in 1974, it was held in West Germany. 😄











View attachment 669673


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> View: https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DefiniteFeistyBanteng-max-1mb.gif




I'm still lost?


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2022)

My Pasting was rubbish but Wikipedia was a hilarious


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Try not to talk out your arriss. Keeper went to take him out - no question about it.



Srsly? Another absolute shocker from VAR


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No, we didn't, but it was a light-hearted comment made in jest about how when we last played competitively against England... You know what, nevermind.
> 
> Some interesting games ahead today. Put your house on this...
> 
> Argentina, Mexico, Australia and France to win.



Still hopefull for Mexico, cheering them on with my grandson (Mexican/British/American) 

Edit: Obviously, we didn’t cheer loud enough!

Grandson will have to support England for rest of World Cup, or, next game, as the case maybe. 😀


----------



## Brandane (30 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> My Pasting was rubbish but Wikipedia was a hilarious



"MacAllister's brother Kevin (who was once left alone at Christmas while his family took a trip to France)...."


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> View: https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DefiniteFeistyBanteng-max-1mb.gif




I don't care that Argentina won. Good for them.

But if you think that was a penalty you are completely wrong.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (30 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Srsly? Another absolute shocker from VAR



Yes. Goalie saved it anyway - Move on it didn't really matter. Take a swing at worlds best ever footballer and
that will happen


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> "*MacAllister*'s brother Kevin (who was once left alone at Christmas while his family took a trip to France)...."



He's just been interviewed, shown on the BBC football site. He might look like a Jock, but he certainly doesn't sound like one!


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's just been interviewed, shown on the BBC football site. He might look like a Jock, but he certainly doesn't sound like one!



Irish decent apparently , at least he’s not a shandy drinking southerner


----------



## Brandane (30 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's just been interviewed, shown on the BBC football site. He might look like a Jock, but he certainly doesn't sound like one!



I didn't see it, but I assume you mean he is tanned, tall, large manhood, lean mean athletic type like all us Jocks... and with "ABE" tattooed on his forehead? 😄


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2022)

Brandane said:


> I didn't see it, but I assume you mean he is tanned, tall, large manhood, lean mean athletic type like all us Jocks... and with "ABE" tattooed on his forehead? 😄



ABE = 2 hats!!🧐


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Yes. Goalie saved it anyway - Move on it didn't really matter. Take a swing at worlds best ever footballer and
> that will happen



It does though. VAR has been introduced to get these decisions right; it isn't.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (30 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It does though. VAR has been introduced to get these decisions right; it isn't.



if there'd been any justice tonight mexico would have gone through, now we have to suffer boring poland
(but not for long tg)


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Nov 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> if there'd been any justice tonight mexico would have gone through, now we have to suffer boring poland
> (but not for long tg)



Yeah, but poor in those first two games. Shame as Poland were bloody awful tonight. Still, I hope they beat France


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Uh? Are we watching the same match?



Absolutely. Possibly the worst decision I've seen in a world cup match, ever. I thought the decision the other day set by a Qatari VAR ref of handball against a bloke going down and using his hand to stop his coccyx hitting the ground was a new low, but this...wow. How anyone can view that and see a keeper going to take the man out just baffles me. He was looking the other way, at the ball, just for starters? 

More generally, hand of God notwithstanding I can't remember a World Cup with so many _terrible_ decisions. And all with the help of VAR.

Some great games though!


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Absolutely. Possibly the worst decision I've seen in a world cup match, ever. I thought the decision the other day set by a Qatari VAR ref of handball against a bloke going down and using his hand to stop his coccyx hitting the ground was a new low, but this...wow. *How anyone can view that and see a keeper going to take the man out just baffles me. He was looking the other way, at the ball, just for starters?*
> 
> More generally, hand of God notwithstanding I can't remember a World Cup with so many _terrible_ decisions. And all with the help of VAR.
> 
> Some great games though!



Totally agree....dreadful decision


----------



## Dayvo (1 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Does Scotland have a representative at this world cup, bearing in mind his name?



Australia’s Souttar is Scottish (but has an Australian mother, so fair enough).
One of the tallest players at the WC, too, at 6’6”.


----------



## gavroche (1 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah, but poor in those first two games. Shame as Poland were bloody awful tonight. Still*, I hope they beat France*



No chance.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> No chance.



They did lose to Tunisia…


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> They did lose to Tunisia…



...in a dead rubber for France, with virtually all the first XI rested against a motivated Tunisia who could have qualified if the other match had gone their way.


----------



## gavroche (1 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> They did lose to Tunisia…



It wasn't the full squad playing though but it will be against Poland.


----------



## matticus (1 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Absolutely. Possibly the worst decision I've seen in a world cup match, ever. I thought the decision the other day set by a Qatari VAR ref of handball against a bloke going down and using his hand to stop his coccyx hitting the ground was a new low, but this...wow. How anyone can view that and see a keeper going to take the man out just baffles me. He was looking the other way, at the ball, just for starters?
> 
> More generally, hand of God notwithstanding I can't remember a World Cup with so many _terrible_ decisions. And all with the help of VAR.


Absolutely. VAR is just wasting everyone's time (but keeping 5 FIFA officlals on a paid trip to Qatar?).

Officials are human - they make mistakes, just like the players. Let them make decisions and get on with the game.

(And stop whinging players crowding the refs while you're at it, in case I haven't already mentioned that ... )


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Absolutely. VAR is just wasting everyone's time (*but keeping 5 FIFA officlals on a paid trip to Qatar*?).
> 
> Officials are human - they make mistakes, just like the players. Let them make decisions and get on with the game.
> 
> (And stop whinging players crowding the refs while you're at it, in case I haven't already mentioned that ... )



theres 7 in the VAR room for each game


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> More generally, hand of God notwithstanding I can't remember a World Cup with so many _terrible_ decisions. And all with the help of VAR.
> 
> Some great games though!



VAR would have allowed the Hand of God... 🤣


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> VAR would have allowed the Hand of God... 🤣



Shilton would probably have been sent off had we had VAR


----------



## Mike_P (1 Dec 2022)

Thinks back to the infamous early 70s Leeds Chelsea matches; would anyone still be on the pitch with VAR


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> theres 7 in the VAR room for each game



Just told Daniel that. "Where do they find room for their guide dogs?"


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Just told Daniel that. "Where do they find room for their guide dogs?"



its crazy.....and that decision last night as an ex goal keeper was mind boggling


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Just told Daniel that. "Where do they find room for their guide dogs?"



Has there been as many as 7? Mostly been 4 or 5 so far. Maybe it's up to 7, depending on the size of the dogs?


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Has there been as many as 7? Mostly been 4 or 5 so far. Maybe it's up to 7, depending on the size of the dogs?



6 sat at screens - 1 standing behind


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> 6 sat at screens - 1 standing behind



' Jobs for the boys ' Decision by committee ?


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> And Sebastian Coates of Uruguay is also of Scottish stock.
> 
> We would pronounce as in coats but they pronounce as in co-art-ez.
> 
> I seem to remember a player years ago called Ralph Coates, had a comb over if I remember correctly.



he played for liverpool and sunderland and was rank at best.....


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> And Sebastian Coates of Uruguay is also of Scottish stock.
> 
> We would pronounce as in coats but they pronounce as in co-art-ez.
> 
> I seem to remember a player years ago called Ralph Coates, had a comb over if I remember correctly.



That's pushing it! A Scottish granny, mibbes, but going 4 generations back? 

Not even Levein would have been able to persuade anyone that he's got owt to do with Scotland.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

I see Belgium getting tonked by Croatia shortly, they have been playing like Denmark, out of decent form, and some unrest in the team? .... a bit like the Netherlands a few years back.
So pleased for Australia, ranked 38, what an achievement.
So glad we are not in the Spain/Brazil half as I quite fancy us against France and Argentina.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> That's pushing it! A Scottish granny, mibbes, but going 4 generations back?
> 
> Not even Levein would have been able to persuade anyone that he's got owt to do with Scotland.



Sorry for posting it, will delete it and run any further posts by you first.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Sorry for posting it, will delete it and run any further posts by you first.



Apologies, I really wasn't having a go.

It's just Scotland have often made tenuous claims about a players ancestry to claim them as 'ours'.


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

Bye bye belgium……..


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Dec 2022)

Belgium 🇧🇪 relying on Lukaku 😀
How many chances did he miss?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Dec 2022)

Poor Lukaku: he won’t have 4+ ’easier’ chances than he had in that game.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (1 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> its crazy.....and that decision last night as an ex goal keeper was mind boggling


If goalie mistimes his action and impedes the attacking player without him touching the ball, depriving
the attacking player (LM10) in this case, of a goal scoring opportunity it *is* and *was* a penalty. You of all people
being an ex gk would should know this!!! LMAO

edit; letter


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (1 Dec 2022)

Just need to send the yanks home next - stick to baseball and po


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> If goalie mistimes his action and impedes the attacking player without him touching the ball, depriving
> the attacking player (LN10) in this case, of a goal scoring opportunity it *is* and *was* a penalty. You of all people
> being an ex gk would should know this!!! LMAO



There was no goal scoring oppurtunity and the keeper doesnt know messi is there as he is looking in the opposite direction…….the decision was shocking and im glad the keeper saved it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

Just never looked right Belgium. Poor.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (1 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> There was no goal scoring oppurtunity


What? Silly sausage lol


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> If goalie mistimes his action and impedes the attacking player without him touching the ball, depriving
> the attacking player (LM10) in this case, of a goal scoring opportunity it *is* and *was* a penalty. You of all people
> being an ex gk would should know this!!! LMAO
> 
> edit; letter



where was the goal scoring opportunity? Messi had already headed wide and *then *the keeper brushes his chops. 

yes the keeper shouldn't have touched him, but it was accidental and had no effect on Messi missing


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Dec 2022)

Watched the Morroco game in a town today,every bar , restaurant and hotel was packed . Tremendous atmosphere ,Muslim country so the young female supporters had different areas to watch the game on the big screens. Party time now .
.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Watched the Morroco game in a town today,every bar , restaurant and hotel was packed . Tremendous atmosphere ,Muslim country so the young female supporters had different areas to watch the game on the big screens. Party time now .
> .



Love watching matches abroad, can be an amazing atmos!
The 2001 Ger v Eng qualifier I watched with half a dozen German colleagues ... we tonked them 5-1, ouch!


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (1 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> where was the goal scoring opportunity? Messi had already headed wide and *then *the keeper brushes his chops.
> 
> yes the keeper shouldn't have touched him, but it was accidental and had no effect on Messi missing


Messi saw what was coming as he was about to head the ball into back of the net you can see 
it clearly it affected him and put him off enough for him to have to take evasive action and mistime his
header. Szczęsny's hand missed the ball and struck messi therefore a cast iron penalty. Hth


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Messi saw what was coming as he was about to head the ball into back of the net you can see
> it clearly it affected him and put him off enough for him to have to take evasive action and mistime his
> header. Szczęsny's hand missed the ball and struck messi therefore a cast iron penalty. Hth



You're embarrassing yourself now. You should have quit while you were ever so slightly ahead.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

Germany and Spain have effectively killed their games off by scoring early.


----------



## Cirrus (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Germany and Spain have effectively killed their games off by scoring early.



Game on!


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

Bloody hell Japan, different team in the second half!


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

The cynic in me reckons Spain will just fanny about and do nothing now.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> The cynic in me reckons Spain will just fanny about and do nothing now.



Who do they get next round ?


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Who do they get next round ?



No idea. Don't care right now, just enjoying listening to the insanity.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No idea. Don't care just now, just enjoying listening to the insanity.



It’s all gone awry !! Germany very poor.


----------



## Beebo (1 Dec 2022)

Currently a very poor day for counties with black yellow and red striped flags.


----------



## Cirrus (1 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> It’s all gone awry !! Germany very poor.



Costa Rica score a few more and the Spain game remains as it is, I think the Spanish could be out with Germany (ways to go yet obvs)


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2022)

Cirrus said:


> Costa Rica score a few more and the Spain game remains as it is, I think the Spanish could be out with Germany (ways to go yet obvs)



Oops it’s all gone horrible now for Spain as well !!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2022)

Hmm it’s all topsey turvey again !!!


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

germany equaliser…….spain back in as it stands


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2022)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2022)

Ffs always have to get 66 in some where .


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

Bye bye germany………

Thats 3 big nations out now. Wales, germany, belgium………


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Bye bye belgium……..



Always the bridesmaid.......never the bride!!


----------



## Beebo (1 Dec 2022)

That Japan goal looked dodgy. 
And Germany had a dodgy goal allowed too. 
VAR looking bad again.


----------



## shep (1 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Bye bye germany………
> 
> Thats 3 big nations out now. Wales, germany, belgium………



Thought Wales were the smallest nation, make your mind up!


----------



## shep (1 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> WOW...the smallest qualifying country in the world cup is out.......what a benchmark to beat hey





jowwy said:


> Bye bye germany………
> 
> Thats 3 big nations out now. Wales, germany, belgium………



Big Nation, smallest country, I'm very confused.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Dec 2022)

I’ve seen that incident loads of times and it still looks as if the ball is over the line.On that decision Germany 🇩🇪 go out…..😀


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Dec 2022)

Germany are out

So what this means - and this is the REALLY important thing

is that England can not, under any circumstances, leave the World Cup by loosing to Germany on penalties

RESULT!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

The laces kept the ball in


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

People have no sense of humour on here……never mind hey


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Germany and Spain have effectively killed their games off by scoring early.



Well this aged well


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

Not sure i have ever switched between matches as much this evening. Wonder if Hansi Flick will follow Martinez?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not sure i have ever switched between matches as much this evening. Wonder if Hansi Flick will follow Martinez?



Herr Flick will be told to fluck off.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

I bet the young Hansi was good at subbuteo?


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Dec 2022)

Germany deserved to go out, because that jersey they had with that broad black single stripe was so unimpressive!🧐


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Other than watch England v Wales for an hour and falling asleep my WC interest has solely been to look at results.

I've just seen the slow motion of the Japan winner. You have to laugh really, the true result was a draw not a fraudulent win decided by a TV camera.

Absolutely ridiculous. VAR is simply so bad and a good reason not to watch football. Germany should still be in the World Cup.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Other than watch England v Wales for an hour and falling asleep my WC interest has solely been to look at results.
> 
> I've just seen the slow motion of the Japan winner. You have to laugh really, the true result was a draw not a fraudulent win decided by a TV camera.
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous. VAR is simply so bad and a good reason not to watch football. Germany should still be in the World Cup.



you are aware it was the refs decision to award the goal and not VAR........VAR could not definitely decide whether the ball was out of play or not, so informed the ref to go with his on field decision. Therefore the ref decided not a TV Camera as you put it.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> you are aware it was the refs decision to award the goal and not VAR........VAR could not definitely decide whether the ball was out of play or not, so informed the ref to go with his on field decision. Therefore the ref decided not a TV Camera as you put it.



That is completely incorrect

The on-field decision (correctly) wasn't made by the ref, but by the linesman (assistant referee as they are called nowadays). And that decision was that it was not a goal. The flag went up from them.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnESv9md1IM

At 3:32 "The flag has gone up". And you can see the Japanese players reaction to that.

VAR then overturned that decision.

Having seen the replay numerous times, I don't think the whole of the ball was over the line, but I don't think it was clear enough that the on-field decision should have been overturned.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That is completely incorrect
> 
> The on-field decision (correctly) wasn't made by the ref, but by the linesman (assistant referee as they are called nowadays). And that decision was that it was not a goal. The flag went up from them.
> 
> ...




My apologies i thought it was the other way round, but the ball was defo in play as per below





Ball is in play......therefore its a goal - maybe this picture shows it better


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> My apologies i thought it was the other way round, but the ball was defo in play as per below
> View attachment 669781
> 
> 
> Ball is in play......therefore its a goal



I agree that it looked to still be in play.

But VAR is only supposed to be for "clear and obvious" errors, and I'm not convinced that was clear *enough* for that definition.

I hadn't actually seen that shot before though.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> My apologies i thought it was the other way round, but the ball was defo in play as per below
> View attachment 669781
> 
> 
> Ball is in play......therefore its a goal



Ridiculous. The ball is out. Any fan can see that. Any fan would be bitterly aggrieved to see his/her team go out under such circumstances.

The linesman called it out. If the camera can't see that the only place in football for that camera is a bin behind the stadium.

A ridiculous decision and one has to wonder how much it cost.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> *I agree that it looked to still be in play.*
> 
> But VAR is only supposed to be for "clear and obvious" errors, and I'm not convinced that was clear *enough* for that definition.
> 
> I hadn't actually seen that shot before though.


I'm sorry but if I was at Ewood on a Saturday afternoon and that was given there'd be a riot and I would join in.

Imagine one's team being champions, promoted, relegated one way or another on that goal.

The ball was out. The linesman had it right. Germany have been robbed.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sorry but if I was at Ewood on a Saturday afternoon and that was given there'd be a riot and I would join in.
> 
> Imagine one's team being champions, promoted, relegated one way or another on that goal.
> 
> The ball was out. The linesman had it right. Germany have been robbed.



The ball was not out. The fact you can see grass between the bottom of the ball and the line does not mean it was out.

But the fact that people on here, having seen the same footage, can have different opinions shows (to me) that it was not clear enough for VAR to overturn the decision if they are only to overturn "clear and obvious" errors.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ridiculous. The ball is out. Any fan can see that. Any fan would be bitterly aggrieved to see his/her team go out under such circumstances.


Any Germany fan can see it. Maybe a Spain fan.

No Japan fan can see it, nor I think most neutrals.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> The ball was not out. The fact you can see grass between the bottom of the ball and the line does not mean it was out.
> 
> But the fact that people on here, having seen the same footage, can have different opinions shows (to me) that it was not clear enough for VAR to overturn the decision if they are only to overturn "*clear and obvious" errors.*



Obviously we disagree and that's part of the joy of football. I do agree with the highlighted phrase. Does this though leave a question mark over the purpose and validity of VAR?

I'm 100% with you on the point football is a game with many different opinions. The referee was in a very poor position to call this one, on the edge of the D as shown in the BBC video. We can't see the linesman but if he/she was up with play the view would be better than the referee's and the red flag should be the decision.

I found the image below which supports the ball being in yet there is an opinion VAR couldn't make a decision. That makes no sense. If VAR cannot see this there is no point to it and I'd rather go with a linesman's decision.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Obviously we disagree and that's part of the joy of football. I do agree with the highlighted phrase. Does this though leave a question mark over the purpose and validity of VAR?
> 
> I'm 100% with you on the point football is a game with many different opinions. The referee was in a very poor position to call this one, on the edge of the D as shown in the BBC video. We can't see the linesman but if he/she was up with play the view would be better than the referee's and the red flag should be the decision.
> 
> ...



my highlight in bold.....VAR seen this image and deemed the ball in play. It really is that simple






The only thing they didnt do was show that image during the replays....if they did, no one would be arguing over it.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> At 3:32 "The flag has gone up". And you can see the Japanese players reaction to that.
> 
> VAR then overturned that decision.
> 
> Having seen the replay numerous times, I don't think the whole of the ball was over the line, but I don't think it was clear enough that the on-field decision should have been overturned.



The flag went up very late, as when the linesman is in frame, he doesn't raise his flag. He also has a very shoot view as the goalpost, keeper and various players are in his way.

I thought it went out watching live, but agree from the high goalpost view it didnt fully cross the line. 

technical point the on-field decision wasn't no goal, as the ref makes the decision not the lineman. in fact the ref never really made a decision did he, he signalled hold the play and went to VAR to decide.


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2022)

Japan 's new flag....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The flag went up very late, as when the linesman is in frame, he doesn't raise his flag. He also has a very shoot view as the goalpost, keeper and various players are in his way.
> 
> I thought it went out watching live, but agree from the high goalpost view it didnt fully cross the line.
> 
> technical point the on-field decision wasn't no goal, as the ref makes the decision not the lineman. in fact the ref never really made a decision did he, he signalled hold the play and went to VAR to decide.



Linesmen seem to be raising their flag up to a month after matches these days , so play on until VAR and/or the Ref says otherwise is the maxim - much the same as it has always been, really.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> my highlight in bold.....VAR seen this image and deemed the ball in play. It really is that simple
> 
> View attachment 669784
> 
> ...



If that was along the sideline , the ref or linesman would have flagged whistled for that to be out . What a load of tosh , shame for my second favourite team , Germany . Ahh well still got my favourite still in the tournament.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> If that was along the sideline , the ref or linesman would have flagged whistled for that to be out . What a load of tosh , shame for my second favourite team , Germany . Ahh well still got my favourite still in the tournament.



yes - based on eyesight it maybe would have been flagged out.......but as a goal was scored, there needed to be a check to make sure, as they do with all goals now.

I remember UTD scoring a goal last season against west ham, after the ball had gone out and back into play from a hoof down the line by luke shaw i think it was ......linesman could not decide whether it was in or out and there was NO VAR camera angle showing the ball went out of play and back into play. Therefore the goal stood and David Moyes was fuming, as he was stood on the line and was raging that the lino didnt put the flag up for ball out of play.


----------



## matticus (2 Dec 2022)

Thread drift back to a match earlier in the week. A sort of Ask The Ref question:

If you foul a player while he is_ outside the pitch boundaries_, where should the resultant free-kick be taken?


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Thread drift back to a match earlier in the week. A sort of Ask The Ref question:
> 
> If you foul a player while he is_ outside the pitch boundaries_, where should the resultant free-kick be taken?



I would say close to the area he was fouled within the confides of the pitch.

But lets be honest, how many times is a free kick taken in the right spot???


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Thread drift back to a match earlier in the week. A sort of Ask The Ref question:
> 
> If you foul a player while he is_ outside the pitch boundaries_, where should the resultant free-kick be taken?



Oslo


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Thread drift back to a match earlier in the week. A sort of Ask The Ref question:
> 
> If you foul a player while he is_ outside the pitch boundaries_, where should the resultant free-kick be taken?



From the closest point on the pitch to where the foul occurred.


----------



## matticus (2 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> From the closest point on the pitch to where the foul occurred.



So on the touchline? (in this particular case) That's what I would assume.

Didn't happen in this case; players looked rather confused, ref just jogged off to his usual position near the "D", and eventually the attacking side took the freekick from a metre-or-two closer to the goal than they should have!
(No big deal, but they DID gain an advantage ... )


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> So on the touchline? (in this particular case) That's what I would assume.
> 
> Didn't happen in this case; players looked rather confused, ref just jogged off to his usual position near the "D", and eventually the attacking side took the freekick from a metre-or-two closer to the goal than they should have!
> (No big deal, but they DID gain an advantage ... )



True, but as Jowwy says, how many free kicks are actually taken from exactly the correct spot? Or throw-ins for that matter.

It is only free-kicks that are within reasonable shot range where the ref gets out his spray can to mark the spot it should be taken from. Any others, the team will try to gain a bit of advantage, and so long as it isn't *too* blatant, will usually be allowed to.


----------



## matticus (2 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> True, but as Jowwy says, how many free kicks are actually taken from exactly the correct spot? Or throw-ins for that matter.
> 
> It is only free-kicks that are within reasonable shot range where the ref gets out his spray can to mark the spot it should be taken from. Any others, the team will try to gain a bit of advantage, and so long as it isn't *too* blatant, will usually be allowed to.



You know what? I think you're right.

I *was *just about to post my letter of complaint to FIFA, so you've saved me a stamp 👍


----------



## Mike_P (2 Dec 2022)

Law of averages. Although it's taken some time

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD5rbyzBP2g


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Law of averages. Although it's taken some time
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD5rbyzBP2g




the UTD v Spurs one back in the day was worse than that one


----------



## Brandane (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Germany have been robbed.



Whether or not the VAR/referee decision was correct or not, Germany were not robbed. A team of Germany's standing should not be relying on results in other group games to get them through to the last 16. Germany are out because THEY didn't get the required results, having effed up against Japan and then a draw with Spain.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Whether or not the VAR/referee decision was correct or not, Germany were not robbed. A team of Germany's standing should not be relying on results in other group games to get them through to the last 16. Germany are out because THEY didn't get the required results, having effed up against Japan and then a draw with Spain.



Frankly they were lucky to be in with a shot. Losing your first game and drawing the second should leave you with very little chance of progressing. However Japan losing to Costa Rica brought them right back into it again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've just seen the slow motion of the Japan winner. You have to laugh really, the true result was a draw not a fraudulent win decided by a TV camera.
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous. VAR is simply so bad and a good reason not to watch football. Germany should still be in the World Cup.


The goal was a good one, the overhead view shows part of the ball (And it does not matter how small a part) had not cleared the line therefore the ball was in play.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> The goal was a good one, the overhead view shows part of the ball (And it does not matter how small a part) had not cleared the line therefore the ball was in play.



Sorry but I cannot agree. By chance it was shown again on BBC two minutes ago.

People are being paid to give these decisions. It's well known Qatar paid to get the tournament and now money is deciding results.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Whether or not the VAR/referee decision was correct or not, Germany were not robbed. A team of Germany's standing should not be relying on results in other group games to get them through to the last 16. Germany are out because THEY didn't get the required results, having effed up against Japan and then a draw with Spain.



If the correct decision had been given Germany's results would have been all that was required to qualify.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (2 Dec 2022)

I think they've got it wrong, wouldn't it make far more sense if they just used the contact area of
the ball rather than its full radius. That way if you could clearly see any grass between the ball and
the white line the ball is deemed to be out of play.

edit; thinking about it, if the ball is in mid air it's back to square one


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> I think they've got it wrong, wouldn't it make far more sense if they just used the contact area of
> the ball rather than its full radius. That way if you could clearly see any grass between the ball and
> the white line the ball is deemed to be out of play.
> 
> edit; thinking about it, if the ball is in mid air it's back to square one



Because the rules clearly state that the whole ball must be over the line, therefore the radius of the matters.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry but I cannot agree. By chance it was shown again on BBC two minutes ago.
> 
> People are being paid to give these decisions. It's well known Qatar paid to get the tournament and now money is deciding results.



So you think the var has been paid off to make a bad decision…even though the pictures show the right decision was made. Talk about conspiracy theories.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Because the rules clearly state that the whole ball must be over the line, therefore the radius of the matters.


let's get rid of the white lines then ======  l


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> let's get rid of the white lines then ======  l



So an unlimited field size then…..seriously


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> let's get rid of the white lines then ======  l


Often in the early days they were no lines, bar the goal line at either end between the posts.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> So an unlimited field size then…..seriously


put a few landmines in to make it fun(ier)


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> So an unlimited field size then…..seriously


They have to be within these limits.
Maintaining the aspect ratio.





There is no minimum line thickness either, only a maximum of 6".


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They have to be within these limits.
> Maintaining the aspect ratio.
> View attachment 669866
> 
> There is no minimum line thickness either, only a maximum of 6".



But he said “lets remove the white lines” which would mean unlimited pitch size wouldnt it??? otherwise how would demarcate the pitch????


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Often in the early days they were no lines, bar the goal line at either end between the posts.



How early we talking here???? And how would you know if the ball went out for throw ins or corners???

back in 1863…..i mean come on


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> How early we talking here???? And how would you know if the ball went out for throw ins or corners???


They only came in when the rules were drawn up in a garden shed in Sheffield. The pitch size, and markings, were a Hull "invention"/decision.

Basically it's a Yorkshire game.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They only came in when the rules were drawn up in a garden shed in Sheffield. The pitch size, and markings, were a Hull "invention"/decision.
> 
> Basically it's a Yorkshire game.



But we are still talking 1863…….and not relevant at all to the current game and the issue of japans goal on tuesday.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> But we are still talking 1863…….and not relevant at all to the current game and the issue of japans goal on tuesday.


The pitch has to be within the limits given above, and the widest line can be no more than 6", still relevant today.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> The pitch has to be within the limits given above, and the widest line can be no more than 6", still relevant today.



But you were talking about the day when there was no line markings……which is irrelevant.

You love a confusing post dont you.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> But you were talking about the day when there was no line markings……which is irrelevant.
> 
> You love a confusing post dont you.


So were you.
Nowt confusing, you just need to follow what's been posted.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> So were you.
> Nowt confusing, you just need to follow what's been posted.



Your first post was about current pitch dimensions, when someone was quoting removing lines….

then your 2nd post went off in a tangent about no lines at all back in the day…….then you went back to current dimensions again, none of your posts were at all coherant.


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2022)

Last 16 decided.... 

So whose gonna win it...???


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

10man cameroon just beat the favourites…….a world cup of shocks


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> Last 16 decided....
> 
> So whose gonna win it...???



Nobody looks invincible... !!!


----------



## Scaleyback (2 Dec 2022)

It's going to take a very good team to knock out Switzerland ! very impressive. Glad to see Serbia depart, don't like their attitude at all.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Your first post was about current pitch dimensions, when someone was quoting removing lines….
> 
> then your 2nd post went off in a tangent about no lines at all back in the day…….then you went back to current dimensions again, none of your posts were at all coherant.


Pitch dimensions are the same now as when they were first drawn up. The only real difference is FIFA use metric measurements, not imperial.

Easy enough follow.


----------



## Scaleyback (2 Dec 2022)

Only 5 unbeaten teams after the group games.
Group A. Netherlands.
Group B. England & U.S.A.
Group F. Morocco & Croatia.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pitch dimensions are the same now as when they were first drawn up. The only real difference is FIFA use metric measurements, not imperial.
> 
> Easy enough follow.



But as i said…….it wasnt coherant with what others were posting, but i give up with you.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> But as i said…….it wasnt coherant with what others were posting, but i give up with you.


You really just need to check what was posted, and not just by me. Who was being answered is a big clue.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You really just need to check what was posted, and not just by me. Who was being answered is a big clue.



You was answering me….in 3 of your 4 posts. Now please stop replying or i will put you on ignore


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry but I cannot agree. By chance it was shown again on BBC two minutes ago.
> 
> People are being paid to give these decisions. It's well known Qatar paid to get the tournament and now money is deciding results.



So do you think the overhead shots are fake?


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> You was answering me….in 3 of your 4 posts. Now please stop replying or i will put you on ignore



Is there any reason why you are always so aggressive?

Your signature means you should be staying away from everyone, because the aggressive way you respond makes it look to most as though you are arguing with almost every post.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Is there any reason why you are always so aggressive?
> 
> Your signature means you should be staying away from everyone, because the aggressive way you respond makes it look to most as though you are arguing with almost every post.



Nothing agressive in the above……one could deem your post towards @PaulSB to be aggressive just because he doesnt agree with others opinions. But its ok for you to question him, but no one else is allowed…..if you dont like my posts, just ignore me, many others do and many many others dont.


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ridiculous. The ball is out. Any fan can see that. Any fan would be bitterly aggrieved to see his/her team go out under such circumstances.
> 
> The linesman called it out. If the camera can't see that the only place in football for that camera is a bin behind the stadium.
> 
> A ridiculous decision and one has to wonder how much it cost.



It’s a 50/50 call. VAR shouldn’t be over ruling that. Like umpires call in cricket, if it’s within a margin or error you stick with the on field decision.
If the line was the actual goal line not just the touch line and an England goal was chalked off because the ball wasn’t over the line everyone would be saying it was definitely a goal.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They only came in when the rules were drawn up in a garden shed in Sheffield. The pitch size, and markings, were a Hull "invention"/decision.
> 
> Basically it's a Yorkshire game.



No wonder its full of arguments then


----------



## Brandane (3 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> If the line was the actual goal line not just the touch line and an *England* goal was chalked off because the ball wasn’t over the line *everyone* would be saying it was definitely a goal.



Ehhhhh...... NO!


----------



## Mike_P (3 Dec 2022)

Rediculous thing the whole issue is solvable with technology but that costs money which has to be spent on transfer fees, players salaries etc. Instant indication of a ball wholly crossing a line would otherwise be in use.


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Rediculous thing the whole issue is solvable with technology but that costs money which has to be spent on transfer fees, players salaries etc. Instant indication of a ball wholly crossing a line would otherwise be in use.



I dont think transfers, player salaries etc etc has anything to do with fifa bringing in new technology to the game……and goal line technology is already in play for goals, wouldnt take much to add a few cameras to touchlines to do the same thing. I mean thats how they got the actual picture of the ball not going out of play for the japan goal, so no reason why it couldnt be extended.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Nothing agressive in the above……one could deem your post towards @PaulSB to be aggressive just because he doesnt agree with others opinions. But its ok for you to question him, but no one else is allowed…..if you dont like my posts, just ignore me, many others do and many many others dont.



If you think there is nothing aggressive in "Now please stop replying or i will put you on ignore" then I don't know what you would consider to be.

And I have absolutely no idea whatsoever where you get "But its ok for you to question him, but no one else is allowed" from. If you can find anything I've said which might suggest that, please point it out.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Rediculous thing the whole issue is solvable with technology but that costs money which has to be spent on transfer fees, players salaries etc. Instant indication of a ball wholly crossing a line would otherwise be in use.



They have been bringing in more and more technology, and in fact that WAS used in this case to solve the issue.

Just that some people who haven't seen that overhead shot are determined they know better than the technology.


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> If you think there is nothing aggressive in "Now please stop replying or i will put you on ignore" then I don't know what you would consider to be.
> 
> And I have absolutely no idea whatsoever where you get "But its ok for you to question him, but no one else is allowed" from. If you can find anything I've said which might suggest that, please point it out.



So asking someone to stop replying to me is being aggressive…..sorry alex your clutching at straws fella.

Have a good day now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

Pleased for Korea ... what a ball by Son for that last goal ....


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

Come on you CC Army ... lets 'av your predictions 
The orange and stripey teams can't lose right?


----------



## Mike_P (3 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> They have been bringing in more and more technology, and in fact that WAS used in this case to solve the issue.
> 
> Just that some people who haven't seen that overhead shot are determined they know better than the technology.



VAR is hardly instant. It ought to be possible to arrange a sensing strip in the white line detecting whatever on the citrcumference of the ball.


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> VAR is hardly instant. It ought to be possible to arrange a sensing strip in the white line detecting whatever on the citrcumference of the ball.



But you would have to remove the sensor strip every time the white lines were repainted…….cameras like the goal line technology would be much easier.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> But you would have to remove the sensor strip every time the white lines were repainted…….cameras like the goal line technology would be much easier.



Souness needs to patent something.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Souness needs to patent something.


Given the high number of artificial/laid turf pitches there are now, you bury the wire when laying the pitch. Then rely on a ball with built in sensors/relays that activate the line sensor.

Kinda what's being planned, again, for four years time.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (3 Dec 2022)

Argentina 4-1 Messi to score 2


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

Make mine a Bud.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2022)

Looks a done deal for Argentina now. I suppose that will keep the Messi fans happy.


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Looks a done deal for Argentina now. I suppose that will keep the Messi fans happy.



Its 2-1 with about 10mins to go


----------



## Slick (3 Dec 2022)

Might say more about me or my current mood, but it wasn't much of a game. 
Ozzies will probably make an astounding comeback now.


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2022)

Superb save from emi martinez in the 97th minute…..argies win 2-1


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

Talk about bigging up a team!!  The Argies are average and Messi is way over rated!! If the Oz' keeper hadn't fecked it up for the 2nd Arg' goal I think Oz could've pinched it!!


----------



## Slick (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talk about bigging up a team!!  The Argies are average and Messi is over rated!!



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Couldn't agree more.



Owd on @Slick I've added a bit more!!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Messi is way over rated!!



Yeah. He'd never get in the current Stockport County first team.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yeah. He'd never get in the current Stockport County first team.



He ain't good enough to play for the Accrington Staney, that's for sure!!!


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talk about bigging up a team!!  The Argies are average and Messi is way over rated!!


Ooof, he is 35 yr old give the guy a brea lolk. Aus let off the hook by some poor finishing by a few others,
making hard work of it


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> He ain't good enough to play for the Accrington Staney, that's for sure!!!



Which of their players has scored 790 career goals?
How many Accy players are in the round of 16 in the current WC…must’ve passed me by


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Which of their players has scored 790 career goals?
> How many Accy players are in the round of 16 in the current WC…must’ve passed me by



An over rated, tax fiddling 2 hat!!🧐


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> He ain't good enough to play for the Accrington Staney



Who are Accrington Staney?


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> An over rated, tax fiddling 2 hat!!🧐



What, the Accy players at the World Cup? Gotcha 

if you mean Messi, I expect he’s paid more tax than you ever would in a hundred lifetimes


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (3 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Which of their players has scored 790 career goals?
> How many Accy players are in the round of 16 in the current WC…must’ve passed me by


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Who are Accrington Staney?



*"Who are ya"!!!!!!! *


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

and that 'wonder goal' the cokehead cheat Maradona 'scored' in the 1986 quarter final was an own goal by England!!


----------



## Slick (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Owd on @Slick I've added a bit more!!


Nah, that's probably too much.


----------



## Scaleyback (3 Dec 2022)

I think many of the female pundits and commentators are very good but Vicki Sparks who did the commentary on the Argentine v Australia match is an 'acquired' taste. She just talks too much.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yeah. He'd never get in the current Stockport County first team.



We'd have him at Chester City, as a ball boy.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> and that 'wonder goal' the cokehead cheat Maradona 'scored' in the 1986 quarter final was an own goal by England!!



The hand of god ! Well we know how that ended , to be honest it’s the cheekiest of con tricks . But….. his second goal was utter brilliance ! Up their with the Dave Narey toe poke against Brazil 82


----------



## Slick (3 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> The hand of god ! Well we know how that ended , to be honest it’s the cheekiest of con tricks . But….. his second goal was utter brilliance ! Up their with the Dave Narey toe poke against Brazil 82



Gotta love Jimmy Hill.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Gotta love Jimmy Hill.



Haha was just reminiscing this afternoon. , about the game back then , Uruguay dirty b…stds . We did have some class players back then ! 
I feel a Trainspotting quote coming on


----------



## The Crofted Crest (3 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yeah. He'd never get in the current Stockport County first team.



Oy, Stocky doing better than expected. Don't need any Argies!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Do any of you have a link to a live stream of today's England match? Nothing dodgy, virus causing if poss'. Seeing I don't watch tv at home I'll have to go to the noisy pub around the corner to watch it, if there isn't one. I'd watch it on my laptop if it was on the BBC.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do any of you have a link to a live stream of today's England match? Nothing dodgy, virus causing if poss'. Seeing I don't watch tv at home I'll have to go to the noisy pub around the corner to watch it, if there isn't one. I'd watch it on my laptop if it was on the BBC.



Not on itvx?


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not on itvx?



Is that channel online?🤔


----------



## Alex321 (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is that channel online?🤔



Yes.

It is the new name for what used to be called ITV Hub, which is their equivalent of iplayer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is the new name for what used to be called ITV Hub, which is their equivalent of iplayer.



Will the match be on it live though, or shown later? It might be a daft question, but I'm not computer savvy.


----------



## Alex321 (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Will the match be on it live though, or shown later? It might be a daft question, but I'm not computer savvy.



Yes. If it is on broadcast ITV live, then it will be on ITVX live. It carries live feeds of all four ITV channels.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Yes. If it is on broadcast ITV live, then it will be on ITVX live. It carries live feeds of all four ITV channels.



Good! That'll save me having to shout or even have to write it down on a piece of paper to order an overpriced pint and then have to stand up nearly 3 hours _(while those in their 20's/30's don't offer their seat to some 'oldie' with a walking stick) _for the match, the extra-time, then the dreaded penalties!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Yes, it'll definitely go to penalties, after 120 (could be 140, the way they're adding on time!) minutes without a goal!! 🧐


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

Nah 2-0 Eng 90+ mins.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Surely this must be the first world cup finals where every match has been and will be played under floodlights. 🤔


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Surely this must be the first world cup finals where every match has been and will be played under floodlights. 🤔



I don't think they would have been using floodlights at the group games which kicked off at 1pm Qatar time (10am UK time). Or even the 4pm (7pm UK) kick offs?


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talk about bigging up a team!!  The Argies are average and Messi is way over rated!!



Pot, kettle, black?
Have you listened to your English media about your own team? Substitute Messi with Rashford......


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, it'll definitely go to penalties, after 120 (could be 140, the way they're adding on time!) minutes without a goal!! 🧐





Grant Fondo said:


> Nah 2-0 Eng 90+ mins.



Nah 2-1 Senegal. 90 mins. Seriously. You're coming home.....


----------



## Milzy (4 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think many of the female pundits and commentators are very good but Vicki Sparks who did the commentary on the Argentine v Australia match is an 'acquired' taste. She just talks too much.


This came to mind 


View: https://youtu.be/Tv0ueEI4OBQ


----------



## Spartak (4 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think many of the female pundits and commentators are very good but Vicki Sparks who did the commentary on the Argentine v Australia match is an 'acquired' taste. She just talks too much.



Don't they all.... 🤣

Puts on my tin hat.... 🤪


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> Don't they all.... 🤣
> 
> Puts on my tin hat.... 🤪



Brave!


----------



## Mike_P (4 Dec 2022)

Given England's history on games on ITV there must be odds of 6-1 against an England win


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Allez les bleus!


----------



## Scaleyback (4 Dec 2022)

Les blues living dangerously !


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Sacre bleu; bleus!! Get une grip, this isn't going to plan .


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

Mint goal by Girou


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

Poland need to turn the wick up here otherwise it's au revoir ⚽


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Poland need to turn the wick up here otherwise it's au revoir ⚽



Since the double chance before half time they have been really poor


----------



## Scaleyback (4 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> Don't they all.... 🤣
> 
> Puts on my tin hat.... 🤪



I think Robyn Cowan who is doing the France v Poland match is excellent.


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think Robyn Cowan who is doing the France v Poland match is excellent.



Its the gaps between sentences I can't stand. In fact, she is doing it now and the gaps are in the same sentence.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think Robyn Cowan who is doing the France v Poland match is excellent.



Agree, and like Dion team up, works well.


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2022)

IF england beat senegal later….i think Mbappe will tear england apart in the quarters


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

Mbappe is knocking them in for fun ⚽


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Ooooft; quelle frappe, Mbappe .


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> IF england beat senegal later….i think Mbappe will tear england apart in the quarters



Kyle Walker might have a say in that ... but it will be a tough old QF for sure.


----------



## Scaleyback (4 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> IF england beat senegal later….i think Mbappe will tear england apart in the quarters



Where do you get that idea from ?


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2022)

Its not a peno for me……another shocker for VAR


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

France looking good today. I think they will be able to edge it against Senegal in the QF...


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

So this will definitely show the match live? 🤔

https://www.itv.com/watch/news/are-...dent-ahead-of-senegal-world-cup-clash/2qp9sn8


----------



## Milzy (4 Dec 2022)

Is it ok Rashford takes the knee but won’t sing the national anthem? 
For me I’m a republican & atheist plus a bad singer so I wouldn’t feel that comfortable.


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> So this will definitely show the match live? 🤔
> 
> https://www.itv.com/watch/news/are-...dent-ahead-of-senegal-world-cup-clash/2qp9sn8



If you sign in then yes…….is showing tipping point at the moment


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> If you sign in then yes…….is showing tipping point at the moment



But why dont you watch it on the TV???


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> If you sign in then yes…….is showing tipping point at the moment


I've just signed in/up.


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just signed in/up.



But why not just watch it on the Tv??


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> But why dont you watch it on the TV???



I haven't tried my telly for over a year and then it said 'no aerial connection', or something like that. I also prefer to watch things on my laptop in my kitchen, so I can wash up etc while watching, instead of plonking myself in front of a tv for hours and not be able to do much else.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

I'm still tempted to watch it in the less than 2 minutes walk away pub though.🤔 Maybe I should've started a 'should I watch tonight's England game in the pub,or at home'?! thread, earlier today.


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm still tempted to watch it in the less than 2 minutes walk away pub though.🤔 Maybe I should've started a 'should I watch tonight's England game in the pub,or at home'?! thread, earlier today.



I got 5 screens in this house all connected to skyQ, so can watch tv no matter what room im in….


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> I got 5 screens in this house all connected to skyQ, so can watch tv no matter what room im in….



A far cry from the days like Italia '90 when we watched the games on a 14 inch portable tv in the smoke room.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> A far cry from the days like Italia '90 when we watched the games on a 14 inch portable tv in the smoke room.



It's an important role.

Them Herrings won't turn themselves into kippers.


----------



## gavroche (4 Dec 2022)

Apart from who is going to watch the 7 pm game or where, France has beaten Poland comfortably and through to the 1/4 final. Will it be England or Senegal ? All will be revealed tonight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's an important role.
> 
> Them Herrings won't turn themselves into kippers.



Or was it 'The Jug Room' which was used in the early 20th century to sell beer in a 'bring your own jug', to the local cotton mill workers?🤔


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

Got a few cold ones prepped and no work tomorrow, nice! Keano thinks we're too strong to lose. Oh no ⚽


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm still tempted to watch it in the less than 2 minutes walk away pub though.🤔 Maybe I should've started a 'should I watch tonight's England game in the pub,or at home'?! thread, earlier today.


Get yourself down for a beer and soak up some atmosphere.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Get yourself down for a beer and soak up some atmosphere.



Yes, I'm off to the pub! My mutt decided it for me as he's stood at the door as if to say "get a fecking move on ffs"!!!!!🧐

I'm also taking a sneaky rum filled hip flask with me.


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, I'm off to the pub! My mutt decided it for me as he's stood at the door as if to say "get a fecking move on ffs"!!!!!🧐



Enjoy.


----------



## Scaleyback (4 Dec 2022)

I think tonight we find out if Maguire is up to the job ? If fleet footed Senegalese players get among England's back line and get him turning and running towards Pickford it could be ugly.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2022)

Can’t see anything but an England win tonight on what I’ve seen so far . Senegal or a big physical side. On the plus side Maguire is still scary on the ball and Senegal are similar at the back ! Could be exciting


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I think many of the female pundits and commentators are very good but Vicki Sparks who did the commentary on the Argentine v Australia match is an 'acquired' taste. She just talks too much.



I'll take any of the female pundits/commentators over Chris Sutton as co-commentator any day. As for 'to be fair' Clinton Morrison


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2022)

Any bets on a dull 0-0 draw followed by an England exit on penalties?


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Can’t see anything but an England win tonight on what I’ve seen so far . Senegal or a big physical side. On the plus side Maguire is still scary on the ball and Senegal are similar at the back ! Could be exciting



Hoot aboot noo?


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Hoot aboot noo?



Mbappe is going to have a field day !


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Mbappe is going to have a field day !



Yeah maybe, but this one is far from over although England starting to stretch them now.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Yeah maybe, but this one is far from over although England starting to stretch them now.



It is now.


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> It is now.



To be fair, it was well deserved.

A very good counter.


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

This Farming Life is on BBC2....


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2022)

Quite like watching that but I’m off to my bed instead . Early night


----------



## matticus (4 Dec 2022)

What's with the random numbers on Senegal chests?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Dec 2022)

Milzy said:


> Is it ok Rashford takes the knee but won’t sing the national anthem?



Yes


----------



## matticus (4 Dec 2022)

Slight rewind, but this was a great moment:


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> This Farming Life is on BBC2....



*Engurland, Engurland, Engurland!!*


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

What an odd game and no classic for sure. Who cares, we are in the QF's


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

@Brandane fearty


----------



## postman (4 Dec 2022)

I expected more from Senegal.Poor very poor.France looking forward to that.I will be watching with George my neighbour,I will take four bottles of beer and four mince pies he don't know yet,a lads Xmas footy treat.


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> @Brandane fearty



Six days to go - it's too early to start winding 'em up now 🤣.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> @Brandane fearty



Three pints in the pub, one bought for me by someone who 'liked my tweedy look' and an easy win!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Six days to go - it's too early to start winding 'em up now 🤣.



You are sweating, because you know our name is on this!!


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> You are sweating, because you know our name is on this!!



If I could refer you back to post #27400 of this thread: 



Brandane said:


> just in case you lot manage to fluke another win to reach the quarter final, where in all likelihood, France await. *Beat them and I might start to get a little bit concerned.*



I still haven't seen anything to get worried about .


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> If I could refer you back to* post #27400 *of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen anything to get worried about .



Can't be arsed to look it up.  Sturgeon must be having kittens!


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Can't be arsed to look it up.  Sturgeon must be having kittens!



Ehhh.... I quoted it!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Ehhh.... I quoted it!



Er, whatever!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> one bought for me by someone who 'liked my tweedy look



Suits you sir!


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Three pints in the pub, one bought for me by someone who 'liked my tweedy look' and an easy win!


Sounds like a good night, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (4 Dec 2022)

England sure know how to stifle a game. Lets see how that shizle works againts France


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> England sure know how to stifle a game. Lets see how that shizle works againts France



How so, by scoring 3 goals? Isn’t that the aim of the game, to score more goals than the other team?


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> England sure know how to stifle a game. Lets see how that shizle works againts France



Most countries, especially those in the rest of the UK, would love to be able to stifle a game like that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> England sure know how to stifle a game. Lets see how that shizle works againts France


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (4 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> How so, by scoring 3 goals? Isn’t that the aim of the game, to score more goals than the other team?


Be honest, Senegal were absolutely hopeless and england looked mostly disheveled and clueless, how they
scored 3 goals I cannot really fathom. Have to do a lot better than that I'm afraid I don't think they've played
any real decent opponents yet so lets see how this pans out againts a quality side


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> so lets see how this pans out againts *a quality side *


Unlike the 'let's rely on over the hill Messi' Argies!


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Unlike the Argies!



are you on the waccy baccy Accy


----------



## Jameshow (4 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> You are sweating, because you know our name is on this!!



Like the supporter holding the cup already!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Like the supporter holding the cup already!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> are you on the waccy baccy Accy



A very good comment, I must admit!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Like the supporter holding the cup already!!



So many people of various nations holding plastic 'world cups'. Take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (4 Dec 2022)

The GOAT!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> View attachment 670163
> 
> The GOAT!!!



England will send him home again world cup empty handed!


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> England will send him home again world cup empty handed!



Or maybe the Dutch will 
Messi is clearly a great player but not sure Argentina a great team


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> View attachment 670163
> 
> The GOAT!!!



Ronaldo is better.


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Dec 2022)

Why did Southgate select Maddison in the squad ?
Why, with the game won would he send on Mason Mount, why not Maddison ? Mount has had game time.
I can understand Kalvin Phillips getting on, he has had little game time due to injury.
. . . Oh ! I know, he is saving Maddison for France


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Why did Southgate select Maddison in the squad ?
> Why, with the game won would he send on Mason Mount, why not Maddison ? Mount has had game time.
> I can understand Kalvin Phillips getting on, he has had little game time due to injury.
> . . . Oh ! I know, he is saving Maddison for France



maybe he still injured, but they had to take him as it was too late to name a replacement. But it gives him time in the England set-up, he can see what he needs to do to become a regular and to be fair, hasn't really been needed.


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> maybe he still injured, but they had to take him as it was too late to name a replacement. But it gives him time in the England set-up, he can see what he needs to do to become a regular and to be fair, hasn't really been needed.



No, not injured, he has been on the subs bench for the last two games.
" hasn't really been needed "
Nor was Mason Mount, with the game already won.
" but it gives him time in the England setup "
He has been in the England setup previously, and even got game time.
Southgate's words about Maddison after his squad was named.
Quote
“But he's playing exceptionally well. We like the fact that he finds those pockets of space. He turns, he plays forward and not enough players play forward in this day and age. And of course, his set-play delivery is outstanding and he can score goals from distance, which against low-block defences is another attribute that is a little bit different to some of our other players.”
Unquote
Southgate's 'man management' is reported as a strength ? Then give
all players game time if (I said if) the opportunity occurs.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> *No, not injured, he has been on the subs bench for the last two games.*
> " hasn't really been needed "
> Nor was Mason Mount, with the game already won.
> " but it gives him time in the England setup "
> ...



Arent all the non starting 11 on the subs bench, they seem to all get named as subs in the TV programmes leading upto the game

as for the rest only southgate will know the answer, but right now the teams winning....so not much england fans can moan about really


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

Kounde and Hernandez will need good games to stop us marching to the SF's.


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Have to do a lot better than that I'm afraid I don't think they've played
> any real decent opponents yet so lets see how this pans out againts a quality side



The same could be said for Argentina….well other than the footballing super power KSA of course


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> View attachment 670163
> 
> The GOAT!!!



Despite the sad, festering grudge I hold against Argentina, I would be OK with losing the WC final to a Messi hat-trick. He's a top chap


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Dec 2022)

France will be tough, however they are a bit of a ' one trick pony '
Stop Mbappe and England have a good chance. Without Karim Benzema and Ngolo Kante they are not the force they were.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> So many people of various nations holding plastic 'world cups'. Take it with a pinch of salt.



I assume the have a hidden vacuum flask inside to hold contraband beer?


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Despite the sad, festering grudge I hold against Argentina, I would be OK with losing the WC final to a Messi hat-trick. He's a top chap



Hmm ?
August 2017
" Last year, Messi and his father were convicted of defrauding Spain of €4.1 million in taxes, for which he was fined a total of €2.25 million, in addition to an earlier corrective repayment he voluntarily paid. "


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

I'd like to think we wouldn't back off Mbappe and give him all the time in the world to pick his spot. I wonder if he's an unofficial member of the Polish royal family.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Hmm ?
> August 2017
> " Last year, Messi and his father were convicted of defrauding Spain of €4.1 million in taxes, for which he was fined a total of €2.25 million, in addition to an earlier corrective repayment he voluntarily paid. "



Aye. 'Top chap' my arse. He's done well to cultivate this humble, down to earth attitude, but for me he's every bit as petulant and arrogant as other players are accused of being.


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Aye. 'Top chap' my arse. He's done well to cultivate this humble, down to earth attitude, but for me he's every bit as petulant and arrogant as other players are accused of being.



I agree. Folk are quick to codemn Amazon and the like for 'Tax avoidance' which is legal but many high profile Footballers/Politicians/ Dignitaries/World Leaders etc who practice 'Tax evasion' (illegal) and have done for many years escape censure.


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'd like to think we wouldn't back off Mbappe and give him all the time in the world to pick his spot. I wonder if he's an unofficial member of the Polish royal family.



I'd like to HOPE we have a better defence than Poland (3 clean sheets on the bounce is in our favour). If we do stifle Mmmm-bap, I'd say we're just favourites. But it's a big ask! Quarter-finals feels like about right for this team, no regrets.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)




----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 670191



I've played a few Sunday league games that were actually a lot like that.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 670191



6 aside ? Reminds me of our former Tuesday night footie games back when I wasn’t a cripple .


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> 6 aside ? Reminds me of our former Tuesday night footie games back when I wasn’t a cripple .



presumably it's ice hockey?


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

Nearly kick-off time for Japan-Croatia. For me this is the hardest to predict in this round. 

Japan have played like demons for periods of the 1st round, and even have the white lines on their side.

What does Mystic Andy say??


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I agree. Folk are quick to codemn Amazon and the like for 'Tax avoidance' which is legal but many high profile Footballers/Politicians/ Dignitaries/World Leaders etc who practice 'Tax evasion' (illegal) and have done for many years escape censure.


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Dec 2022)

Would love Japan to win. Cannot warm to these central european teams, Croatia, Serbia 'et al' too many racists.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Nearly kick-off time for Japan-Croatia. For me this is the hardest to predict in this round.
> 
> Japan have played like demons for periods of the 1st round, and even have the white lines on their side.
> 
> What does Mystic Andy say??



Croatia.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> presumably it's ice hockey?



Correct. Maybe I should have put that in the jokes thread. Tickled me anyway.


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Would love Japan to win. Cannot warm to these central european teams, Croatia, Serbia 'et al' to many racists.



You are my nomination for WC2022 _Say It Like It Is_ poster. Keep 'em coming 👍


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Would love Japan to win. Cannot warm to these central european teams, Croatia, Serbia 'et al' *too many racists.*



This seems a tad ironic?


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Correct. Maybe I should have put that in the jokes thread. Tickled me anyway.



Ummm is it meant to be funny?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Ummm is it meant to be funny?



I thought it was 🫤


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Dec 2022)

Got to love Guy Mowbray's commentary when the Croatian player went down clutching his 'crown jewels' " he got one in the Dubrovnik's "


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Got to love Guy Mowbray's commentary when the Croatian player went down clutching his 'crown jewels' " he got one in the Dubrovnik's "



hopefully they didn't Split


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63858805

we all know Mike Ashley is a massive twat, but even by his standards this seems pretty poor behaviour.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

Penalty practice required for Japan!


----------



## Jameshow (5 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63858805
> 
> we all know Mike Ashley is a massive twat, but even by his standards this seems pretty poor behaviour.



Avoid his shops at all costs.. not easy though with 4 kids!


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

Brazil are taking the mick here……


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Brazil are taking the mick here……



They are a tough nut to crack ... Korean bbq on the way ....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Dec 2022)

Harry Maguire would have this Brazil attack for breakfast


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Harry Maguire would have this Brazil attack for breakfast



Yeah, once we have toasted the French I'm not worried about this lot


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah, once we have toasted the French I'm not worried about this lot



It's coming home!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Dec 2022)

Brazil are looking good, but so would anyone if they were playing against eleven traffic cones.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (5 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Ronaldo is beitter.


I do believe i have FTFY ....... m8  _Amigo_


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (5 Dec 2022)

Brazil are looking very serious now - no one can really touch them not even messi can deal 
with these boy's


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Dec 2022)

Finally Brazil awaken ! Looking forward to the quarter final , and more of this


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (5 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> The same could be said for Argentina….well other than the footballing super power KSA of course


Brazil also lost to Cameroon first game Vick - Doesn't mean squat really, vickster. It's how you finnish


----------



## Chislenko (5 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Finally Brazil awaken ! Looking forward to the quarter final , and more of this
> 
> View attachment 670236



Right on cue, just as I looked at this picture Graham Souness on the TV said "easy on the eye"

I think he was talking about Brazil but the timing was great.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (5 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Finally Brazil awaken ! Looking forward to the quarter final , and more of this
> 
> View attachment 670236



If you look closer and to the left you can see a couple having their wedding ceremony on the pitch


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> If you look closer and to the left you can see a couple having their wedding ceremony on the pitch



I didn't notice that


----------



## Chislenko (5 Dec 2022)

Fair play, been to to Croatia four times and have never had the good fortune to meet her, perhaps we move in different circles 😟


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Brazil also lost to Cameroon first game Vick - Doesn't mean squat really, vickster. It's how you finnish



But they’re not in the tournament


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> But they’re not in the tournament



That's not the point surely? Had Cameroon beaten Serbia and Switzerland they would have been last 16


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> That's not the point surely? Had Cameroon beaten Serbia and Switzerland they would have been last 16



I was eluding to the aforementioned Finns


----------



## Chislenko (5 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> I was eluding to the aforementioned Finns



Being a "skip reader" I appear to have missed the bit about the Finnish, are they a nation or a dishwasher tablet?


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Being a "skip reader" I appear to have missed the bit about the Finnish, are they a nation or a dishwasher tablet?



The former if you can spell…


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (5 Dec 2022)

king jong un... right now


----------



## Chislenko (5 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> The former if you can spell…



Never been my greatest attribute! However English is my second language so I am allowed some leaway.

Ffindir is the word we would use.


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Would love Japan to win. Cannot warm to these central european teams, Croatia, Serbia 'et al' too many racists.



Serbia 'at it again'

Fifa has also opened proceedings against Serbia's FA relating to "incidents" during their 3-2 defeat by Switzerland in their final Group G game.

Football's world governing body has not specified the incidents, but fans were told during the match to "stop all discriminatory chants and gestures".

Serbia were already under investigation by Fifa after the team hung a controversial flag depicting Kosovo in their dressing room before their defeat by Brazil earlier in the tournament.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> I do believe i have FTFY ....... m8  _Amigo_



What about? Trophies at every club he's played for, international success, multiple personal accolades...


----------



## matticus (6 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> This seems a tad ironic?



Nothing wrong with saying " _too many racists in country Z_". or " ._.. in team Z_"
It would be wrong to say "_everyone in Z is racis_t" or "_they're mostly racist_".
*Serbia *certainly seems to have a problem in their football community. Croatia? Not sure: citation, Mr @Scaleyback ?


----------



## shep (6 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I haven't tried my telly for over a year and then it said 'no aerial connection', or something like that. I also prefer to watch things on my laptop in my kitchen, so I can wash up etc while watching, instead of plonking myself in front of a tv for hours and not be able to do much else.



How much washing up can a single bloke living alone generate?


----------



## matticus (6 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Nothing wrong with saying " _too many racists in country Z_". or " ._.. in team Z_"
> It would be wrong to say "_everyone in Z is racis_t" or "_they're mostly racist_".
> *Serbia *certainly seems to have a problem in their football community. *Croatia*? Not sure: citation, Mr @Scaleyback ?



Oh. Didn't take me long:

_Croatia football body fined by UEFA for racist fan incidents
UEFA ordered a section of the stadium to be closed when Croatia hosts Wales in March to open their 2024 European Championship qualifying group_
November 05, 2022
https://www.thehindu.com/sport/foot...-for-racist-fan-incidents/article66099166.ece


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Nothing wrong with saying " _too many racists in country Z_". or " ._.. in team Z_"
> It would be wrong to say "_everyone in Z is racis_t" or "_they're mostly racist_".
> *Serbia *certainly seems to have a problem in their football community. Croatia? Not sure: citation, Mr @Scaleyback ?



Croatia ?
Crikey ! take your pick of many.
Croatia Football body fined by UEFA

P.S Guess our posts crossed.


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Dec 2022)

There are of course many incidents of racist fan behaviour in the Premier league. These tend to be individual fans as opposed to the massed crowds in some other European countries. Still abhorrent of course.


----------



## Sallar55 (6 Dec 2022)

Everyone is getting ready for the Morroco game all the seats are reserved and its only noon local time. Screens are squicky clean .


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63858805
> 
> we all know Mike Ashley is a massive twat, but even by his standards this seems pretty poor behaviour.



Coventry have been a financial mess for pretty much as long as I can remember. As ever in these situations it's the fans who get a raw deal out of it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Everyone is getting ready for the Morroco game all the seats are reserved and its only noon local time. Screens are squicky clean .
> 
> View attachment 670285



I was going to ask where your 'bike and a ruin' pics were taken, now i know. Great stuff!
I expect the atmosphere for the Spain game will be electric.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I was going to ask where your 'bike and a ruin' pics were taken, now i know. Great stuff!
> I expect the atmosphere for the Spain game will be electric.



It may be "fun" in the Spanish owned parts of Morocco!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> How much washing up can a single bloke living alone generate?



Quite a lot. I let 3 days worth mount up, which takes about half an hour to wash them.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Quite a lot. I let 3 days worth mount up, which takes about half an hour to wash them.



Are you using every pan/utensil in your kitchen per meal?!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

Enjoying Morocco v Spain, particularly the Moroccan goalie, who seems vaguely unhinged.


----------



## matticus (6 Dec 2022)

Meanwhile, on Welsh Twitter Twyttu:

" Newport County not moving the kick-off time so Doncaster fans can watch England play is the kind of pettiness I can fully get behind."


----------



## matticus (6 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Enjoying Morocco v Spain, particularly the Moroccan goalie, who seems vaguely unhinged.



Spain had 69% possesion,, and 1 shot (off-target).

Sounds a thriller!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Meanwhile, on Welsh Twitter Twyttu:
> 
> " Newport County not moving the kick-off time so Doncaster fans can watch England play is the kind of pettiness I can fully get behind."



Newport kick off at 3pm, the England game isn't until 7pm.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2022)

sound like spain are enjoying lots (69%) of meaningless possession in the middle of the pitch 372 passes and have had one off target shot.

also (how the feck do they get this stat) the most number of cups of tea made by viewers during a 1st half of football
come on Morocco!


----------



## matticus (6 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Newport kick off at 3pm, the England game isn't until 7pm.



Hey, don't blame me: google the match details - apparently A Request Was Made.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Newport kick off at 3pm, the England game isn't until 7pm.



which will result in loads of pissed up Donny fans spending the evening in Newport. surely they would want to bring the game forward so they go home???


----------



## vickster (6 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> which will result in loads of pissed up Donny fans spending the evening in Newport. surely they would want to bring the game forward so they go home???



Or simply not bothering to go ( can't imagine many would anyhow)


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

Travelling fans could always use this miraculous invention called the radio for match coverage on the way home...


----------



## Slick (6 Dec 2022)

Are Spain stuck in a loop like groundhog day?

They keep doing the same thing, expecting different results.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Are Spain stuck in a loop like groundhog day?
> 
> They keep doing the same thing, expecting different results.



since about 2010....


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

Totally agree about Spain. They were found out years ago.


----------



## jowwy (6 Dec 2022)

Its been a very poor game…….


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Are Spain stuck in a loop like groundhog day?
> 
> They keep doing the same thing, expecting different results.



The pundits universally praise Spain, frankly I find watching them mostly boring.


----------



## shep (6 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Quite a lot. I let 3 days worth mount up, which takes about half an hour to wash them.



There's been 4 matches each day until recently and even now there's 2 so what on earth have you found to do in that kitchen of yours for all this time?


----------



## AndyRM (6 Dec 2022)

Bono has given Morocco the edge here!


----------



## dan_bo (6 Dec 2022)

Gwan Morocco


----------



## vickster (6 Dec 2022)

Japan have rivals for worst penalty takers now


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Japan have rivals for worst penalty takers now



They really were poor weren't they.


----------



## Seevio (6 Dec 2022)

I won't say that Spain are bad at penalties, but up until the last world cup, they were the only team ever to lose to England in a shootout.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bono has given Morocco the edge here!



Not you, too!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Dec 2022)

Crikey! What's going on... knew we would get a last 16 shock.


----------



## postman (6 Dec 2022)

powder puff penalties in a World Cup.Wtf.


----------



## Rusty Nails (6 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> which will result in loads of pissed up Donny fans *spending the evening in Newport.* surely they would want to bring the game forward so they go home???


TBF if you really have to spend an evening in Newport getting pissed is the only way to do it.


----------



## Sallar55 (6 Dec 2022)

Every bar was packed out, it's party time now


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Dec 2022)

Well, I was impressed with Switzerlands performance against Serbia and said it would take a good side to beat them. At this time Portugal look to be that good side. 
Come on Switzerland !


----------



## T4tomo (6 Dec 2022)

Adios amigos 🤣


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Are you using every pan/utensil in your kitchen per meal?!





shep said:


> There's been 4 matches each day until recently and even now there's 2 so what on earth have you found to do in that kitchen of yours for all this time?


I am now washing up for the first time since last Saturday, while listening to the Portugal v Switzerland match on the radio. After I've washed up I'm going to do a bit of sewing/repairs jobs.🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bono has given Morocco the edge here!



Not *you too.* I heard that one soon after the match ended.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I am now washing up for the first time since last Saturday, while listening to the Portugal v Switzerland match on the radio. After I've washed up I'm going to do a bit of sewing/repairs jobs.🧐



Livin' the dream!


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2022)

I heard a couple of Spanish fans being interviewed in Five Live this morning who were on their way back to the hotel for a few drinks before the match. The interviewer (Rick Edwards) said was that possible. and they just laughed.
Hypocrisy of the hard line Arab hosts?


----------



## Alex321 (7 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> I heard a couple of Spanish fans being interviewed in Five Live this morning who were on their way back to the hotel for a few drinks before the match. The interviewer (Rick Edwards) said was that possible. and they just laughed.
> Hypocrisy of the hard line Arab hosts?



No, they have allowed drinks for foreigners in hotels for quite a long time now. The ban is ONLY in the stadia.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Dec 2022)

Surprised to hear Hazard has retired from international duty, could this be the end of the so called 'Golden Generation'?

Even more surprised that he's only 31, feels like he's been around for ages!


----------



## Chislenko (7 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Surprised to hear Hazard has retired from international duty, could this be the end of the so called 'Golden Generation'?
> 
> Even more surprised that he's only 31, feels like he's been around for ages!



I would imagine a few more of that Belgian side may follow suit.

Jan V is 35
Toby A is 33

New coach will have a "rebuild" on his / her hands


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I would imagine a few more of that Belgian side may follow suit.
> 
> Jan V is 35
> Toby A is 33
> ...



de bruyne is 32 end of this season too


----------



## matticus (7 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> I heard a couple of Spanish fans being interviewed in Five Live this morning who were on their way back to the hotel for a few drinks before the match. The interviewer (Rick Edwards) said was that possible. and they just laughed.
> *Hypocrisy *of the hard line Arab hosts?



Sounds more like inconsistent. The word "hypocrisy" is now so over-used it has almost lost all meaning ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> de bruyne is 32 end of this season too



No age! Pepe is 40 in a couple of months, still bounding around like a spring lamb .....


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No age! Pepe is 40 in a couple of months, still bounding around like a spring lamb .....



At CB….de bruyne plays CM and does a hell of a lot more running than pepe


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> At CB….de bruyne plays CM and does a hell of a lot more running than pepe



The best players in the world don’t need to run  .


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> The best players in the world don’t need to run  .



Is that why ronaldo doesnt have a team anymore……unless he signs for some dubai oil club


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Is that why ronaldo doesnt have a team anymore……unless he signs for some dubai oil club



At least we are saving £16m now he's legged it .... that will buy half the belgium squad lol.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No age! Pepe is 40 in a couple of months, still bounding around like a spring lamb .....



Carlos Valderrama played his last world cup aged 37, to be fair he wasn't great at the tournament, but he did very well in qualifying


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> At least we are saving £16m now he's legged it .... that will buy half the belgium squad lol.



The problem is he didn't leg it enough on the pitch, especially to help his team defend.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (7 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> unless he signs for some dubai oil club


He's recently bought a v big house back home in portugal, there's some biggish fcs in portugal. 
Do the math


----------



## Mike_P (7 Dec 2022)

Apparently he's publishing a book on team spirit, it will only be one blank page long.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2022)

Nice bit of 'giant' killing by Stockport just now, decent game. 
3-1 for the league 2 club v Charlton of league 1


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> He's recently bought a v big house back home in portugal, there's some biggish fcs in portugal.
> Do the math



who don't want him and cant afford him...do the math


----------



## Alex321 (8 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> He's recently bought a v big house back home in portugal, there's some biggish fcs in portugal.
> Do the math



What "maths" would that be?

He has made more than enough money to be able to afford said house without ever playing another game.

And it is unlikley any Portuguese club could afford him unless he takes a massive pay cut. His slaary both at United and Juventus before that was in the region of £26,000,000. The highest paid Benfica player is on about €4,000,000. Their entire annual payroll is less in Euros than he was paid in sterling. Porto have a similar total payroll, though one player on €5,770,000. Sporting Lisbon are well below that on both counts. And those are the three biggest clubs in Portugal.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

I wonder, given the kicking his reputation has taken recently, if he'd go back to where it all began with Sporting? 

He doesn't need the money and it would be a huge financial boost for the club in terms of shirt sales and general interest in the club.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> What "maths" would that be?
> 
> He has made more than enough money to be able to afford said house without ever playing another game.
> 
> And it is unlikley any Portuguese club could afford him unless he takes a massive pay cut. His slaary both at United and Juventus before that was in the region of £26,000,000. The highest paid Benfica player is on about €4,000,000. Their entire annual payroll is less in Euros than he was paid in sterling. Porto have a similar total payroll, though one player on €5,770,000. Sporting Lisbon are well below that on both counts. And those are the three biggest clubs in Portugal.



there is a small chance he may "do a Downing" and return to Sporting Lisbon on a much reduced wage. He could then play in europa league


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> there is a small chance he may "do a Downing" and return to Sporting Lisbon on a much reduced wage. He could then play in europa league



when hes being offered 200m a year to play in dubai for 2 and half seasons.......i'd be off to dubai


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Dec 2022)

I wonder what he will do with his life after football ? I cannot see a life 'in the media' he is such
an egotistical character, will he accept other opinions ? Maybe sit in his big house and count his money ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2022)

No i suspect he will continue his CR7 Foundation work. He donates more to charity than any other sportsman.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Maybe sit in his big house and count his money ?


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I wonder what he will do with his life after football ? I cannot see a life 'in the media' he is such a ...



Hands-up who thought this sentence was going to end differently!?!


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No i suspect he will continue his CR7 Foundation work. *He donates more to charity than any other sportsman.*



Does he really??? would like to see those figures


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Does he really??? would like to see those figures



No figures, but here's the list
https://www.pledgesports.org/2022/04/the-20-most-charitable-athletes-in-the-world/


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No figures, but here's the list
> https://www.pledgesports.org/2022/04/the-20-most-charitable-athletes-in-the-world/



Ssshhhhh... You're not allowed to say good things about Ronaldo!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Ssshhhhh... You're not allowed to say good things about Ronaldo!



.... not very de rigeur these days I'll admit


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No figures, but here's the list
> https://www.pledgesports.org/2022/04/the-20-most-charitable-athletes-in-the-world/



so no figures, just that he engages in lots of charity work......seems a bit odd really. But good on him for doing it, he'll have plenty of time on his hands now to do even more lol


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

He's number 4 on this list

https://moneyinc.com/most-charitable-athletes-in-the-world/


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> He's number 4 on this list
> 
> https://moneyinc.com/most-charitable-athletes-in-the-world/



That's an older report, Feb 2020, the other is 2022, these things change


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> That's an older report, Feb 2020, the other is 2022, these things change



i cant see any date on the report


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> That's an older report, Feb 2020, the other is 2022, these things change



No figures either...

To be honest, the money isn't really the issue. It's been well documented that he's donated significant amounts, and a lot of time to various organisations and individuals. It's not a competition.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> i cant see any date on the report
> 
> View attachment 670473



Look at the URL.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Look at the URL.



oh right - because the URL says 2022 it must be true........jesus


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> oh right - because the URL says 2022 it must be true........jesus



It's pretty standard practice to date posts like that.

ETA - looking at the source code is also a pretty good (and accurate) indicator. April 2022 is when it was published.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> No figures either...
> 
> To be honest, the money isn't really the issue. It's been well documented that he's donated significant amounts, and a lot of time to various organisations and individuals. It's not a competition.



it must be a competition otherwise he wouldnt be listed a so called number 1


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's pretty standard practice to date posts like that.



is it - yet the one i posted had no dates in the URL, but did have it right at the top of the report...many other reports dont have a date in the URL either...also have to look at the souce code too....i mean, why not just put the date in the actual report

so who's standard is it, yours maybe.....lol


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> it must be a competition otherwise he wouldnt be listed a so called number 1



If you say so.

I don't think it is, I'm just glad that people in positions of wealth and privilege are willing to make positive contributions.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> is it - yet the one i posted had no dates in the URL, but did have it right at the top of the report...many other reports dont have a date in the URL either...
> 
> so who's standard is it, yours maybe.....lol



I didn't say it was an absolute. Everyone does it differently, but that's a pretty standard format if that's the way your site is set up.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> If you say so.
> 
> I don't think it is, I'm just glad that people in positions of wealth and privilege are willing to make positive contributions.



be good if he made a positive contributions to the team and country he plays for, instead of spitting his dummy at every opportunity


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I didn't say it was an absolute. Everyone does it differently, but that's a pretty standard format if that's the way your site is set up.



so not standard then??? make your mind up.....


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> so not standard then??? make your mind up.....



You're being far too literal. It's a pretty standard way of setting up a URL. It's not the absolute, there's no such thing on the internet.

Anyway, I can't really condone Ronaldo's recent outbursts, but I'd hardly say he spits his dummy out at every opportunity. He's frustrated, and definitely coming to the end of his career at top club level, and probably internationally and reacting badly. 

At least he didn't threaten to walk away then change his mind when he'd calmed down, unlike everyone's favourite tiny Argentinian...


----------



## gavroche (8 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No i suspect he will continue his CR7 Foundation work. He donates more to charity than any other sportsman.



I believe he is also a blood donor twice a year which is why he won't have any tatoos. Good on him I say. So many sports idols and pop artists are just covered with them.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> You're being far too literal. It's a pretty standard way of setting up a URL. It's not the absolute, there's no such thing on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I can't really condone Ronaldo's recent outbursts, but I'd hardly say he spits his dummy out at every opportunity. He's frustrated, and definitely coming to the end of his career at top club level, and probably internationally and reacting badly.
> 
> At least he didn't threaten to walk away then change his mind when he'd calmed down, unlike everyone's favourite tiny Argentinian...



Not a fan of either of them….over paid pre-maddona’s the pair of them


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

Not a huge surprise:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63885001

De La Fuente next perhaps?


----------



## Scaleyback (8 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No i suspect he will continue his CR7 Foundation work. He donates more to charity than any other sportsman.


Charitable " apt to judge others leniently or favourably "
Altruism " " unselfish regard for or devotion to the welfare of others "

While I applaud his donations and many others I accept that only the charitable 'giver' knows the true motives. Is it truly altruism or a way to 'buy' public affection and media coverage. There are many examples of 'public figures' giving financial assistance to less fortunate individuals/organisations and likewise many examples of the media reporting this. The simple fact that there is a 'league table' of the 'most charitable' is to my mind, undesirable. I accept that these donations are not necessarily 'leaked' but I'm pretty sure they often are. 
Remember Jimmy Savile ?
" *he was known for fund-raising and supporting charities and hospitals*, in particular Stoke Mandeville Hospital in Aylesbury, Leeds General Infirmary and Broadmoor Hospital in Berkshire. In 2009, he was described by The Guardian as a "prodigious philanthropist" and was honoured for his charity work. "

This is not a 'pop' at CR7 but just making the point that we can only judge these donations superficially.

There are many 'nasty people' out there who use their wealth to 'buy favour'


----------



## Rusty Nails (8 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> it must be a competition otherwise he wouldnt be listed a so called number 1





jowwy said:


> is it - yet the one i posted had no dates in the URL, but did have it right at the top of the report...many other reports dont have a date in the URL either...also have to look at the souce code too....i mean, why not just put the date in the actual report
> 
> so who's standard is it, yours maybe.....lol



_"'Contrariwise,' continued Tweedledee, 'if it was so, it might be; and if it were so, it would be; but as it isn't, it ain't. That's logic.'”_


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Remember Jimmy Savile ?



CR7 could learn a thing or two about running from Sir Jimmy.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (8 Dec 2022)

It isn't about the money anymore he's literally a billionaire in $ according to forbes. The amount of money he generates off the field is staggering. He was(is) planning to retire from playing @40. I, for one, wouldn't be
surprised if he went back to his first love at SL Guaranteed a place, calls the shot's "Big fish, small pond"
He could probably buy the club if he wanted to!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> CR7 could learn a thing or two about running from Sir Jimmy.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Dec 2022)

I can't believe people calling out CR7.

He loves his country, witness Euro 2016 final when he was injured.

A brilliant footballer, one of the best I have seen in my life.

Think there is a lot of jealousy about. I just wish he had been born in Rhyl!


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I can't believe people calling out CR7.
> 
> He loves his country, witness Euro 2016 final when he was injured.
> 
> ...



He is a brilliant footballer , a showman you could also say . Recent stuff has blotted his copy book though . I don’t particularly find him exciting as a player , he can score goals that’s no doubt. I like players whom make things look easy. They orchestrate, see the whole field .


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> He is a brilliant footballer , a showman you could also say . Recent stuff has blotted his copy book though . I don’t particularly find him exciting as a player , he can score goals that’s no doubt. I like players whom make things look easy. They orchestrate, see the whole field .



Pirlo!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2022)

This weekend the Championship returns after the WC enforced break yet the PL doesn't return for another two weeks.

Clearly many PL players have been involved in the WC so there is some logic to suspending the competition. What I can't fathom is why the Championship returns two weeks earlier? I can only assume the football authorities presume EFL players are unlikely to play for countries involved in the QFs.

Anyone know the logic behind this?

It doesn't make much sense, just as suspending the EFL didn't in the first place.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> This weekend the Championship returns after the WC enforced break yet the PL doesn't return for another two weeks.
> 
> Clearly many PL players have been involved in the WC so there is some logic to suspending the competition. What I can't fathom is why the Championship returns two weeks earlier? I can only assume the football authorities presume EFL players are unlikely to play for countries involved in the QFs.
> 
> ...



Too many games to catch up in Champ if you suspend for any longer and a nod to the fact that a lot of players will be back already, most clubs won't have more than the odd player missing, if that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2022)

If I have read this thread rightly it seems like 'H&M' was going to be received negatively.

I watched the first 3 episodes last night and it was ok viewing. Thoughts (from a very anti-monarchist):

Interesting to watch the couple's PR machine in full flow.

Another pair of Celebs who really want the exposure the various media streams give them when it suits them.

They are clearly besotted with each other and appear very much in love.

Meghan is clearly a very intelligent lady (good academic success) and highly articulate.

Harry comes across as pretty down to Earth albeit with a few hesitative looks on some things Meghan said.

A few minor digs at the 'Royal Institution' - they will no doubt be expanded upon further in subsequent episodes.

The Papparazzi have learned absolutely nothing from 1997.

***

Not a bad watch at all and looking forward to the next 3 episodes.


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If I have read this thread rightly it seems like 'H&M' was going to be received negatively.
> 
> I watched the first 3 episodes last night and it was ok viewing. Thoughts (from a very anti-monarchist):
> 
> ...



was there any football discussed on there??? lol


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If I have read this thread rightly it seems like 'H&M' was going to be received negatively.
> 
> I watched the first 3 episodes last night and it was ok viewing. Thoughts (from a very anti-monarchist):
> 
> ...



I'm guessing Harry will play the midfield enforcer role, and Megan left wing?

(or is it just possible you're on the wrong thread?)


----------



## Seevio (9 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If I have read this thread rightly it seems like 'H&M' was going to be received negatively.
> 
> I watched the first 3 episodes last night and it was ok viewing. Thoughts (from a very anti-monarchist):
> 
> ...



*Morgan Freeman voiceover* but @SpokeyDokey had not read the thread rightly. ..


----------



## Mike_P (9 Dec 2022)

Come Sunday morning the press coverage could be similar.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2022)

Seevio said:


> *Morgan Freeman voiceover* but @SpokeyDokey had not read the thread rightly. ..



OK OK, I am awarding myself a gold star for being CC's idiot of the day.

I tried to think of a suitable get out excuse but could only come up with 'my hands are cold' as I had just got home from a walk around the village and it is -6C out there - but that sounded a bit lame tbh.

More likely; I am getting too old to be using techy gear to interface with the wider world.

🤣


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Pirlo!



you guessed right !


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> you guessed right !



One of my favourites. His panenka against Hart was absolutely glorious.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63914699

Good to see Santos sticking up for Ronaldo. Shame the Beeb couldn't resist that wee dig right at the end.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Got my eye on LM10 and VJ20 in this QF .... come on Croatia!


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (9 Dec 2022)

Croatia only has a male population of about 2 million, crikey!!!

edit; OMG LOL


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Dec 2022)

Only just switched on the game - are Croatia playing for penalties?


----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2022)

Whatever their plan was, it worked a treat.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Only just switched on the game - are Croatia playing for penalties?



Went 1-0 down in extra time and fought back. Makes England at least as good as Brazil.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Finally Brazil awaken ! Looking forward to the quarter final , and more of this
> 
> View attachment 670236



And so it continues


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Ney world cup for Neymar neymore.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Dec 2022)

Oi! We're on page


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2022)

Come on Holland!!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2022)

*You're not sambaing anymore. You're not sambaing any more!!!!!*


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> *You're not sambaing anymore, you're not sambaing any more!!!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 670634



Ney world cup for Neymard
*edit .... good goal though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Come on Holland!!!!



I've just spotted 5000 Max Verstappen fans in the stadium, wots goin on?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I've just spotted 5000 Max Verstappen fans in the stadium, wots goin on?



🤔


----------



## Brandane (9 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Come on Holland!!!!



.... And the 10 other provinces which make up the Netherlands .

It's a bit like saying Scotland, when people really mean the United Kingdom; forgetting about the other 3 nations which form the UK.. Wales, Northern Ireland, and some other wee nation.....


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

... think they have a good chance to be fair. When was the last time that happened?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> .... And the 10 other provinces which make up the Netherlands .
> 
> It's a bit like saying Scotland, when people really mean the United Kingdom; forgetting about the other 3 nations which form the UK.. Wales, Northern Ireland, and some other wee nation.....



Looks like 'Scotland' are there after all! 'Holland' have a Dumfries playing for them.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Looks like 'Scotland' are there after all! 'Holland have a Dumfries playing for them.



Gary MacAllister's nephew is playing for Argentina


----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Gary MacAllister's nephew is playing for Argentina



Hopefully it doesn't go to penalties then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2022)

Who's that Argie in the BBC studio? I heard him say the other day that he was born the year before the Argies last won the world cup in 1986. That means he's only 37. He looks older than me and I'm 62!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Who's that Argie in the BBC studio? I heard him say the other day that he was born the year before the Argies last won the world cup in 1986. That means he's only 37. He looks older than me and I'm 62!!



Zabaleta ... 38 next month.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Zabaleta ... 38 next month.



Heck, he must've had a hard life!!🧐


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Heck, he must've had a hard life!!🧐



Basically same age as Ronaldo!


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Heck, he must've had a hard life!!🧐



Either your glasses have steamed up from washing the dishes or that portable black and white tv your watching needs a wipe down


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2022)

Ha! ha! feck you argies!!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

What a dutch goal, wow!


----------



## Poacher (9 Dec 2022)

Before kick-off, I predicted that an Argentine player would be sent off. I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet. Six yellow cards for them so far, or is it more after that last melee?


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Poacher said:


> Before kick-off, I predicted that an Argentine player would be sent off. I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet. Six yellow cards for them so far, or is it more after that last melee?



Should have been a red for that horrible Arg tackle ... lucky


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Got to be Netherlands on pens surely?


----------



## Poacher (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Should have been a red for that horrible Arg tackle ... lucky



I can't see this ref being in charge of any more games in this competition.

Edit: another inexplicable free kick!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Dec 2022)

What. A. Game! 
Come on Netherlands.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Dec 2022)




----------



## Poacher (9 Dec 2022)

Rats!


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (9 Dec 2022)




----------



## matticus (9 Dec 2022)

ARG clearly played more good football - ignoring all the sh1thousery for now - but NED _almost _deserved the win for the best free-kick goal in a loooooong time.  You do feel NED could have stolen it if they'd only focused on getting crosses into the box earlier. 

As I see it, everyone left in this half of the draw is beatable ... so it will be all the more galling if Mmm-bap stuffs us tomorrow. <sigh>


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

I wonder why Holland/Netherlands only had a few thousand fans in the 85 thousand plus crowd? That's the first time I've watched them in this world cup. Have they been poorly supported all through the tournament?🤔


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

Excellent, it's back to the main business today after four weeks of nothing. With being out of the country for a bit I haven't seen Rovers for nine weeks.

Despite a pasting at Turf Moor, when we didn't turn up, Rovers still sit a comfortable third. A derby game with PNE at 12.00 though neither set of fans see a big rivalry, for us it's that lot down the M65 and Preston fans see Blackpool as their local rivals, saying that +/- 5000 will travel.

A win today could put us second but more realistically remain third and extend the gap from Preston to 8 points.

We need to start drawing, at least, matches we've been loosing.


----------



## PaulB (10 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent, it's back to the main business today after four weeks of nothing. With being out of the country for a bit I haven't seen Rovers for nine weeks.
> 
> Despite a pasting at Turf Moor, when we didn't turn up, Rovers still sit a comfortable third. A derby game with PNE at 12.00 though neither set of fans see a big rivalry, for us it's that lot down the M65 and Preston fans see Blackpool as their local rivals, saying that +/- 5000 will travel.
> 
> ...



Lucky you. We've got to wait another two weeks for football to start again. It's been - and continues being - total Shania Twain.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

Rather than the crap shoot out after extra time it should be attempts on goal through the match that decide. I am glad that the the best team won.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Dec 2022)

No let up in the Conference where it is plainly obvious the 2 up 2 down with the 4th tier/ League Two is woeful. The two that came down are at the foot while their is already a fight for the sole automatic promotion spot seeming to between route one Wrexham and mega pass rate Notts County. Surely time to scrap both leagues and replace them with League 2 North and League 2 South which with the lesser travelling costs should help typically financially struggling clubs


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> No let up in the Conference where it is plainly obvious the 2 up 2 down with the 4th tier/ League Two is woeful. The two that came down are at the foot while their is already a fight for the the sole automatic promotion spot seeming to between route one Wrexham and mega pass rate Notts County. Surely time to scrap both leagues and replace them with League 2 North and League 2 South which with the lesser travelling costs should help typically financially struggling clubs



I think you have a good point. I keep an eye on Stockport County, now in the EFL, as a friend is a supporter and Chorley, my local side in NLN. Some of the distances County have travelled in recent seasons have been ridiculous. I do wonder how north is north? Chorley have trips to Gloucester and Hereford this season - that's not north in my mind.

Perhaps my memory is failing me, Google has, but I think the old Division 4 was divided into north and south? This was decades ago, before my time even at 68, can anyone recall this or confirm?


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2022)

The mighty Sutton are home to Colchester. Blimmin freezing here so hardy supporters needed!


----------



## Chislenko (10 Dec 2022)

The


PaulSB said:


> I think you have a good point. I keep an eye on Stockport County, now in the EFL, as a friend is a supporter and Chorley, my local side in NLN. Some of the distances County have travelled in recent seasons have been ridiculous. I do wonder how north is north? Chorley have trips to Gloucester and Hereford this season - that's not north in my mind.
> 
> Perhaps my memory is failing me, Google has, but I think the old Division 4 was divided into north and south? This was decades ago, before my time even at 68, can anyone recall this or confirm?



The geographic third divisions ended in season 57-58.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Dec 2022)

Actually i don't want to split hairs here but the conference league was renamed the national league seven years ago.
I always like to keep a keen eye out for the Essex teams Southend United,Colchester United and Dagenham & Redbridge


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2022)

Ronaldo on the bench again, hell of an impact sub if he's required, which I think he might be as I can't see Morocco being as suicidal in defence as Switzerland, they are seriously well drilled.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Ronaldo on the bench again, hell of an impact sub if he's required, which I think he might be as I can't see Morocco being as suicidal in defence as Switzerland, they are seriously well drilled.



Not sure I fancy an upset here to be fair, Portugal were epic in that Switz game. Who knows?


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not sure I fancy an upset here to be fair, Portugal were epic in that Switz game. Who knows?



Yeah, I'd agree with that. They're much more direct than Spain, and don't just try and walk the ball into the net.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2022)

Well then. Morocco take the lead right at half time.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (10 Dec 2022)

Can see CR7 getting a chance soon, he will be on fire


----------



## Scaleyback (10 Dec 2022)

Would love to see Morocco win this. I cannot abide Bruno Fernandes, trying to referee the game as usual.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not sure I fancy an upset here to be fair, Portugal were epic in that Switz game. Who knows?



By the time you breach the quarter finals, there should be no teams left poor enough to really consider it an "upset" if they win.


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2022)

Has the over hyped pre-madonna even touched the ball yet, since coming on. No-show Christiano


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2022)

Crocodile tears down the tunnel….not a care for his fellow players and team mates. Glad hes out


----------



## Mike_P (10 Dec 2022)

Meanwhile how to deal with a pitch invader in the conference _National League_

View: https://twitter.com/Coppice83/status/1601603584860524544


----------



## Scaleyback (10 Dec 2022)

Brilliant Morocco. The World cup that keeps on giving. 👏👏👏


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Can see CR7 getting a chance soon, he will be on fire



Ummmm or not…


----------



## Chislenko (10 Dec 2022)

Am I the only person who finds Morocco "anti football"

I seem to remember Italy being slated for this type of football in days gone by.


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Am I the only person who finds Morocco "anti football"
> 
> I seem to remember Italy being slated for this type of football in days gone by.



They won't care, in truth they could have won by a bigger margin if they kept their composure.

Well done them.


----------



## Scaleyback (10 Dec 2022)

Not my words, from the BBC Sport page:


> Ronaldo and his fake tears. He should be on the pitch congratulating Morocco.
> 
> Well that summed up the latest version of Ronaldo. No acknowledgement of Morocco or the fans, all about himself. Just walked off. Poor do.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (10 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Ummmm or not…


He's no Messi


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> The mighty Sutton are home to Colchester. Blimmin freezing here so hardy supporters needed!



1-0
Looks like Blackburn had a tough afternoon


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Dec 2022)

Morocco v Croatia final!


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

Allez les bleus !! It would be nice to get two World cups in a row. We have the players, we have the team , let's do it. Vive la France.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (10 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> Allez les bleus !! It would be nice to get two World cups in a row. We have the players, we have the team , let's do it. Vive la France.


Don't predict Ingeerland won't be a problem for France tonite. France v Argentina final it is 
The dream final we really want


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Don't predict Ingeerland won't be a problem for France tonite. France v Argentina final it is
> The dream final we really want



Messi the sorcerer vs Mbappé the apprentice would be a fitting final. 

But...

_Everyone seems to know the score
They've seen it all before
They just know
They're so sure

That England's gonna throw it away
Gonna blow it away
But I know they can play
'Cause I remember

Three Lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
Thirty Fifty six years of hurt
Never stopped me dreaming

_While England are still in it, we can still dream, there's still hope. 

And it's the hope that kills you!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2022)

As someone who's been to France almost six times, I feel an almost spiritual bond.

Jings, crivvens, allez les bleus


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

1-0 but a long way to go yet/


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2022)

The speed of the French passing has been impressive but certainly not over. England to score next to open this game right up.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> The speed of the French passing has been impressive but certainly not over. England to score next to open this game right up.



Indeed Engerland not out of it . I heard it was a Scotsman on var tonight


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Indeed Engerland not out of it . I heard it was a Scotsman on var tonight



Far from out of this ... what a massive second half in prospect using pundit-speak.
An England goal could literally level this contest up.


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2022)

Could be the last 45mins of world cup football for some england players……

Kane, Hendo, Walker, they might want to go out with more of a fight second half


----------



## Brandane (10 Dec 2022)

Get a grip France, I'm getting mildly concerned here!


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

I never under estimate an English team, whether it is football or rugby they are always tenacious .


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2022)

What's happened to the slick French passing we saw first half? 

Looks like its all back in the melting pot again.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (10 Dec 2022)

Mount was never going to get on the end of that ⚽ Fair conclusion imo


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2022)

England out on penalties again.


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Messi the sorcerer vs Mbappé the apprentice would be a fitting final.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



Oh dear…….


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

Relieved and happy.


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

France - Argentina in the final is a real possibility now .


----------



## Brandane (10 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> Relieved and happy.



The better team won. But England did have me worried for a bit. Anyway, it's all over and they're going home. I can enjoy the rest of the world cup now 😄.

"Bon chance" for the rest of the tournament @gavroche .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2022)

That might be enough to beat England but France are going t have to step it up against Morrocco


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (10 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> That might be enough to beat England but France are going t have to step it up against Morrocco


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

We have given away too many fouls and penalties tonight and were lucky to get away with it. Credit to the English team though as it shows the respect we credited them with.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)

Played France. Gutted of course but it was a 50:50 game for me.


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> We have given away too many fouls and penalties tonight and were lucky to get away with it. Credit to the English team though as it shows the respect we credited them with.



I would say that was a fair enough assessment. I thought you started well but fell away and almost shot yourselves in the foot with those fouls.

That said, the best team won.


----------



## Brandane (10 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> We have given away too many fouls and penalties tonight and were lucky to get away with it. Credit to the English team though as it shows the respect we credited them with.



That's very humble of you gavroche, but over the course, England were pish! They only beat Iran, a poor Wales, and Senegal. Where is @Accy cyclist aka Ian Wright??


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> That's very humble of you gavroche, but over the course, England were pish! They only beat Iran, a poor Wales, and Senegal. Where is @Accy cyclist aka Ian Wright??



Am beginning to suspect you may be Scottish


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Dec 2022)

Very unlucky , however I thought when England attacked it was slow ? They seems to play better at a higher pace ? Anyway I’ve no idea who I s gonna win this now as . England had I’d say the strongest team there ?


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Am beginning to suspect you may be Scottish


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> England out on penalties again.



Damn, the Jock mob never get to these finals, so us English can't mock them penalties wise.🤔


----------



## Brandane (10 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Am beginning to suspect you may be Scottish



Och naw, whit ever gie'd ye that idea?


----------



## Brandane (10 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Damn, the Jock mob never get to these finals, so us English can't mock them penalties wise.🤔



If I could just remind you again re 1978 (Argentina) and 1974 (West Germany) we were there while you lot were posted missing. We were also at Spain 1982, Mexico 1986, Italia 1990, and France 1998. We might not do so well, but even getting there is punching above our weight. Thing is, "we're shite, and we know we are". Whereas England think their world is falling apart if they don't win the thing. Realistic expectations, that's us. Dreamers, that's you!


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2022)




----------



## postman (10 Dec 2022)

If Borthwick needs a penaty taker i know one,oh sorry wrong shaped ball.Pray tell me what was alicehairband supposed to do in two mins.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> View attachment 670734



Even I am tempted to 'like' that one, for gods sake, when will it happen?


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Even I am tempted to 'like' that one, for gods sake, when will it happen?



I'm glad you've still got a sense of humour, not everyone has. As for when, it will be your time soon enough, I didn't see it that way but I thought the commentary team spoke well when they reckoned it was 50 50, and it just wasn't your turn. Next time it might be.

Enjoy the ride, as in the words of that well known film, its sh1te being Scottish.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> View attachment 670734



@Slick @Brandane that's a Celtic 2 hat, I think?🤔


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> If Borthwick needs a penaty taker i know one,oh sorry wrong shaped ball.Pray tell me what was alicehairband supposed to do in two mins.



Dive for fouls/penalties?


----------



## Brandane (10 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> @Slick @Brandane that's a Celtic 2 hat, I think?🤔



Tonight, we stand united!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Tonight, we stand united!


And no doubt 'wee Jimmy' sturgeon is cackling too.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> And no doubt 'wee Jimmy' sturgeon is cackling too.



There is a bit more to life up here other than Sturgeon !


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Dec 2022)

As you were


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 670733



Bye eck, Albert Tatlock!


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Bye eck, Albert Tatlock!



Aye, played for Blackburn in his early years.
*oops wrong thread


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Aye, played for Blackburn in his early years.
> *oops wrong thread


They could've done with him today! Talking to some Rovers fans in the pub tonight they were er, shoot!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 670736
> 
> As you were



Before He took that penalty kick I headed to the gents in the pub, not stopping to watch it, kind of knowing it's be saved by whatever he's called, but I certainly didn't expect to see him blaze it over the bar!


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Before He took that penalty kick I headed to the gents in the pub, not stopping to watch it, kind of knowing it's be saved by whatever he's called, but I certainly didn't expect to see him blaze it over the bar!



Aye, the lads 29, got a few more years in him.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> They could've done with him today! Talking to some *Rovers fans in the pub tonight they were er, shoot!*



I wish we'd been that good........


----------



## Scaleyback (11 Dec 2022)

Once again England fail the ' quality test ' for too long they have qualified for many tournaments comfortably and therefore raising expectations. I referred to them elsewhere as ' flat track bully's '
(cricketing parlance) Once we meet a ' top nation ' ( with a few exceptions) we end up packing our bags. It seemed last night that we played the 'reputation' and not the team. Defensively France were poor. I cannot see them winning the thing. I would love Morocco to win it  but I think the winner of Argentina v Croatia will win it.


----------



## matticus (11 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Once again England fail the ' quality test ' for too long they have qualified for many tournaments comfortably and therefore raising expectations. I referred to them elsewhere as ' flat track bully's '



If you say so.
My expectations were quarter finals, or thereabouts. In a tournament where Portugal, Spain, NED, Brazil, Germany and Italy have done no better ... well, I'm happy with that. 👍


Scaleyback said:


> Once we meet a ' top nation ' ( with a few exceptions)


Haha, keeping all your options open there 😄


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> 1-0
> Looks like Blackburn had a tough afternoon



Well the fans did! We were dreadful and most of it self-inflicted. We gifted Preston three goals which is not to say they were lucky. PNE were by far the better team with Rovers being dispossessed or a weak pass intercepted Preston used those opportunities to score three out of four good goals.

I'm afraid the manager is beginning to lose the crowd. There have been rumblings for a while and today even fans such as me, my son and the two guys next to me - similar age, we've seen it all - lost patience with our style.

JDT likes a very controlled approach, careful play out of defence, ponderously looking for an opening. All very well but you need the players to do this and in the Championship?

We have been found out. Harry Rovers, chase them and the passing falls apart, often in dangerous areas, as happened yesterday. Yesterday we ran at Preston for five minutes, they couldn't handle it and we scored. Go figure that one.

Management is tough but needs to be smart as well. We have 8/9 Blackburn born or academy players in the first team squad. Five are first team starters. These lads know what beating Burnley means. Did we play them at the Turf? Lost count of the times I've seen a local born Rover run through a wall to beat Burnley.

The mood is darkening because we have a squad which can compete. Definitely top six and perhaps a sneaky second.

Rant, and hopefully honest assessment, over.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well the fans did! We were dreadful and most of it self-inflicted. We gifted Preston three goals which is not to say they were lucky. PNE were by far the better team with Rovers being dispossessed or a weak pass intercepted Preston used those opportunities to score three out of four good goals.
> 
> I'm afraid the manager is beginning to lose the crowd. There have been rumblings for a while and today even fans such as me, my son and the two guys next to me - similar age, we've seen it all - lost patience with our style.
> 
> ...



You taking about the England team or Blackburn?!!!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You taking about the England team or Blackburn?!!!



Rovers.

I only have a passing interest in England. Seemed to me Kane got the second penalty badly wrong. It should have been straight down the middle with all the power he could muster. His foot was under it. 

I don't blame one player though, it's a team game, and all strikers miss good opportunities.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2022)

Watched the first half in the pub. Pretty fun atmosphere, apart from two w*nkers who started up all kids of xenophobic chants.

I took great delight in sitting down when they went with "Stand up, if you hate the French".

Better team won, though England at least gave a reasonable account of themselves in the second half.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Rovers.
> 
> I only have a passing interest in England. Seemed to me Kane got the second penalty badly wrong. It should have been straight down the middle with all the power he could muster. His foot was under it.
> 
> I don't blame one player though, it's a team game, and all strikers miss good opportunities.



Yep plenty big players have missed important penalties. England imo were one of the best squads assembled in Qatar . Maybe just lucked out ? Referee had a shocker however I also thought Saka went down very easily as well ? The Kane foul in their box should have been a free kick , close call for penalty but defo a free kick.
The modern game is naff these days slight gust of wind and players are rolling !


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2022)




----------



## Mike_P (11 Dec 2022)

Re the ref last night on 5 Live this morning they spoke to a Brazilian journalist who says he is not one of their best and the mistakes he made were all too typical. So why on earth did FIFA select him.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2022)

Teams England have beaten in World Cup knockout ties since 1966:

Paraguay, Belgium (1990 version), Cameroon, Denmark, Ecuador, Colombia, Sweden & Senegal.

Morocco have beaten Spain and Portugal since last week.


----------



## shep (11 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Get a grip France, I'm getting mildly concerned here!



He's back!


----------



## shep (11 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> Relieved and happy.



This is a family forum, don't you know. 

Keep it clean.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> This is a family forum, don't you know.
> 
> Keep it clean.



Quite right. Last night's game was the most fun I've had with my clothes on this year.


----------



## Slick (11 Dec 2022)

Too Soon?


----------



## Brandane (11 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> He's back!



I have something in common with your England football team then...


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Dec 2022)

A friend of mine saved himself just short of £2,300 with England's world cup exit. He told me had to watch last night's match at home, so he could pay for the below asap if England made the semi final. The package included the semi final and the final, if England made it (and if they didn't i presume?)


----------



## matticus (11 Dec 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/garry_crew/status/1601695677905788928?t=SwvrovQrTfX4OaoJW_hNAA&s=19


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Dec 2022)

Looking forward to watching Argentina and France in the World Cup final. I think Argentina are the best team I've watched during the tournament, but they can suffer from a bit of ill discipline and totally rely on Messi. Yes, I do know that the semi finals are next and I do remember 1986.


----------



## Slick (11 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Looking forward to watching Argentina and France in the World Cup final. I think Argentina are the best team I've watched during the tournament, but they can suffer from a bit of ill discipline and totally rely on Messi. Yes, I do know that the semi finals are next and I do remember 1986.



Whilst you may very be right, this world cup has thrown up enough shocks to tell us not to take anything for granted, and to be honest, I wouldn't consider it such a shock if Croatia made the final.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (11 Dec 2022)

Can messi break the botcriots down, I do hope so. Bang 2 in quick before they can park the bus.
and send them on their merry way.

Messi v Modric... _Has he saved the best till last?_


----------



## Chislenko (12 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I wish we'd been that good........



Ched Evans "scoring" for fun 🙂


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Can messi break the botcriots down, I do hope so. Bang 2 in quick before they can park the bus.
> and send them on their merry way.
> 
> Messi v Modric... _Has he saved the best till last?_



Modric...quite possibly, we shall see


----------



## yello (12 Dec 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I think Argentina are the best team I've watched during the tournament



Ditto. Not that that guarantees they'll win it mind. Stuff happens.

People focus on the Messi effect but whilst it's true and there, he's not the only one with talent in the side - he's just the one with the most! He is their crown jewel. I think Argentina have by-and-large controlled games well, seemed to have options and be able to change pace at will. They seem to have something in reserve. We'll see. Croatia will be no cake walk. And stuff happens.

I'd like to see Morocco beat France (I don't think they will, I'd just like to see it) Not because of any allegiances or tribal drumming, I just like gutsy underdogs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Dec 2022)

I think Croatia will grind out a win against Argentina.
Even with that superb Morocco defence think France are too strong for them


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (12 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Modric...quite possibly, we shall see


there are none _so blind_ as those who will not _see_.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think Croatia will grind out a win against Argentina.
> Even with that superb Morocco defence think France are too strong for them



Personally I hope Croatia win the whole thing. Would be a remarkable result for such a small country.

Unfortunately for us our first game in Euro 24 qualifying next March is Croatia away!! I'm hoping Modric retires after this world cup.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Personally I hope Croatia win the whole thing. Would be a remarkable result for such a small country.
> 
> Unfortunately for us our first game in Euro 24 qualifying next March is Croatia away!! I'm hoping Modric retires after this world cup.



This. Croatia are a top quality side, and routinely have the best kit going, though I don't think much of this one: too much white space. My favourite is one I have which has squares within the squares, a thing of real beauty.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2022)

Three of the four semi-finalists have Spurs players in their team, but after seeing the disgusting gloating done by the Argentinians after their victory against the Dutch, I hope that anyone but them win.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2022)

At least Dave the cat is coming home. 😂


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (12 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Three of the four semi-finalists have Spurs players in their team, but after seeing the disgusting gloating done by the Argentinians after their victory against the Dutch, I hope that anyone but them win.


Did you see or forget to see why the argentinians reacted in this disgusting playfully goading way?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkzredtZwO8&t=104s


----------



## R_nger (12 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Three of the four semi-finalists have Spurs players in their team, but after seeing the disgusting gloating done by the Argentinians after their victory against the Dutch, I hope that anyone but them win.
> 
> View attachment 670894



That’s poor, although several reports suggest that the Dutch players may have been a bit out of order during the taking of the penalties.

ETA… beaten to it by previous post !


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Did you see or forget to see why the argentinians reacted in this disgusting playfully goading way?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkzredtZwO8&t=104s




It’s like a f*****g playground. 
The Argentinian who blasted the ball at the Dutch bench….
Yes, all teams, at all levels, do it.
The Argentinians would have gained more from a non-response. 
Easy to say when tempers and emotions are running high, especially with so much at stake.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Dec 2022)

R_nger said:


> That’s poor, although several reports suggest that the Dutch players may have been a bit out of order during the taking of the penalties.
> 
> ETA… beaten to it by previous post !



The Dutch have always had a nasty streak to them, they've never been a side I've liked.

As for the final, France v Argentina is the one I'd like to see. Two top drawer nations with some exciting players.


----------



## shep (12 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Quite right. Last night's game was the most fun I've had with my clothes on this year.



You don't come across as someone who could have fun irrespective of your attire.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> You don't come across as someone who could have fun irrespective of your attire.



Au contraire mon bitter ami


----------



## matticus (13 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Au contraire mon bitter ami



Aha - vouz etes Francais! Now I understand, fair enough.


----------



## matticus (13 Dec 2022)

Handy summary of tonight's match:


> The side that lost to Saudi Arabia...
> 
> Versus the side that have only beaten Canada so far...


----------



## matticus (13 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> It’s like a f*****g playground



It really was. The most childish match so far. Can't believe Messi moaning about the ref (perhaps because he SHOULD have been booked for that handball??). Yes, he handed out 17 yellows; well that's because the players earned them, mostly your teammates, my short skilful friend!

(Plus a few more cards could easily have been shown after the subs invasion.)

For me the French have shown the least shithousery of all the fancied sides, so allay lay bleugh!


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (13 Dec 2022)

Well well well, it's awfully quiet in here!!.......... hahahahahaha


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Dec 2022)

I'm loving how pissed off Roy Keane looks


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2022)

Cos he has to sit next to the wee diddy trying to argue with a ref even after it was explained to him.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Dec 2022)

Imagine that was Kane wiped out by a keeper. Do you think they'd be arguing it wasn't a penalty?


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I'm loving how pissed off Roy Keane looks



That's his happy face


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2022)

Messi is a machine.


----------



## jowwy (13 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Imagine that was Kane wiped out by a keeper. Do you think they'd be arguing it wasn't a penalty?



Wiped out is a bit far fetched tbh……im not surr where the keeper could have gone to avoid contact


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Messi is a machine.



He seems to have come alive ! He’s a tricky fella ! Was gonna say only has a left peg but he passed that with his right lol


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2022)

Thank god Maradona's not there! He got so embarrassing towards the end, when we'd see him in the stand at world cups. Pissed up and coked up...what a nobber!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2022)

Actually, I found his antics quite entertaining at times.


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> He seems to have come alive ! He’s a tricky fella ! Was gonna say only has a left peg but he passed that with his right lol



Ooft, he has shown in this tournament as much as any other exactly what he can do. Love him or loathe him, you have to admire him.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thank god Maradona's not there! He got so embarrassing towards the end, when we'd see him in the stand at world cups. Pissed up and coked up...what a nobber!!
> 
> View attachment 670997



Even still on the Columbian marching powder , he’s still run rings round some ! Exceptional talent wasted !


----------



## AndyRM (13 Dec 2022)

Messi was the difference tonight. Better team won on balance, Croatia just couldn't react after going a goal down.


----------



## matticus (14 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> He seems to have come alive ! He’s a tricky fella ! Was gonna say only has a left peg but he passed that with his right lol



He didn't pass it very far.

(Brilliant player, as i'm sure I've said before - but he IS quite one-footed, which always jars with me when I watch a top player. Maradonna was the same. Don't get me started on defenders making sliding tackles with the "wrong" foot ... )


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> he IS quite one-footed, which always jars with me when I watch a top player



tough crowd!


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> He didn't pass it very far.
> 
> (Brilliant player, as i'm sure I've said before - but he IS quite one-footed, which always jars with me when I watch a top player. Maradonna was the same. Don't get me started on defenders making sliding tackles with the "wrong" foot ... )



Messi isn't one footed......he has scored nearly 100 goals with his right foot and god knows how many assists too....


----------



## T4tomo (14 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> He didn't pass it very far.



If he'd lumped it 40 yards to the left back, they wouldn't have scored


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> He didn't pass it very far.
> 
> (Brilliant player, as i'm sure I've said before - but he IS quite one-footed, which always jars with me when I watch a top player. Maradonna was the same. Don't get me started on defenders making sliding tackles with the "wrong" foot ... )



If you say so.


----------



## matticus (14 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> If you say so.



What's your view?


----------



## Dayvo (14 Dec 2022)

I’d liked to have seen the goal Ronaldo scored using his penis! 😲
Or maybe not. 😐


----------



## matticus (14 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Messi isn't one footed......he has scored nearly 100 goals with his right foot and god knows how many assists too....
> 
> View attachment 671037



I don't dispute the existence of his other foot. That's not what "one-footed" (or indeed "quite one-footed" ) means in a footballing context.

If I ever meet Messi, I will be sure to say: "I've got nothing against your right leg."


----------



## matticus (14 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> I’d liked to have seen the goal Ronaldo scored using his penis! 😲
> Or maybe not. 😐



I'd rather see Messi's hand/arm goal. (and I'd like to know who classified it!) And was he booked for it??


----------



## Alex321 (14 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Messi isn't one footed......he has scored nearly 100 goals with his right foot and god knows how many assists too....
> 
> View attachment 671037



84% is pretty one-footed IMO. He CAN use his right foot, but obviously nowhere near as well as his left, or the proportions would be much closer - I'd say anything much over about 60-65% with one foot means you are fairly one-footed. Even the Ronaldo numbers there are in that borderline area.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/63967318

I wonder if he'll retire if they don't win?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> 84% is pretty one-footed IMO. He CAN use his right foot, but obviously nowhere near as well as his left, or the proportions would be much closer - I'd say anything much over about 60-65% with one foot means you are fairly one-footed. Even the Ronaldo numbers there are in that borderline area.



This. Which that pie chart shows quite clearly. There's nowt wrong with it, but he clearly favours his left peg.


----------



## Scaleyback (14 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> What's your view?



Currently, from my upstairs window, the sun creating a dappled sunlit pattern on the fallen leaves. The sunlight giving false impression to what is a very cold day.


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2022)

if we go on goals only by which ever foot ....it would be

Messi 87% left
Ronnie 79% right foot


----------



## matticus (14 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> if we go on goals only by which ever foot ....it would be
> 
> Messi 87% left
> Ronnie 79% right foot



Ronnie does pretty well for someone so one-footed, in my opinion!


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Ronnie does pretty well for someone so one-footed, in my opinion!



they both have....but messi may well add something ronnie will never win


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Ronnie does pretty well for someone so one-footed, in my opinion!



Yup. Better in the air too, but considering Messi is an HGH enhanced midget that's understandable.

As for his penis based proficiency...


----------



## The Crofted Crest (14 Dec 2022)

C'mon chaps, surely today's hottest talking point is that FC Utrecht have sacked trainer Henk Fraser for having a barney with a player (punch and strangulation, fatal only to Fraser's career fortunately). Is this good (he was a lousy trainer and the football was dire) or bad (fired mid season)?

Gio van Bronckhorst said to be in the running to replace him,.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Dec 2022)

Expected more from Croatia to be fair, started well enough?


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> I’d liked to have seen the goal Ronaldo scored using his penis! 😲
> Or maybe not. 😐




Great footballer, but obviously a nobber.


----------



## Slick (14 Dec 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> C'mon chaps, surely today's hottest talking point is that FC Utrecht have sacked trainer Henk Fraser for having a barney with a player (punch and strangulation, fatal only to Fraser's career fortunately). Is this good (he was a lousy trainer and the football was dire) or bad (fired mid season)?
> 
> Gio van Bronckhorst said to be in the running to replace him,.


I hope you have no desire for anything more than dire football then.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> I’d liked to have seen the goal Ronaldo scored using his penis! 😲



I don’t normally quote my own posts, but obviously it was a header!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2022)

Mixed feelings about this match. I'd like Morocco to win, but that'd make the Argies task on Sunday much easier. 🤔


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2022)

Another 3-0 I reckon!!


----------



## Mike_P (14 Dec 2022)

Might want to up that number of goals given that defending


----------



## Chislenko (14 Dec 2022)

Looking at the supporters I think there are a lot of openings for dentists in Morocco.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Dec 2022)

Listening to the "unbiased commentary" the chap is almost willing Morocco to win.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Listening to the "unbiased commentary" the chap is almost willing Morocco to win.



I’d like to see them getting an equaliser. It would be deserved I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2022)

Damn


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Listening to the "unbiased commentary" the chap is almost willing Morocco to win.



Gotta support the underdog!


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2022)

Morocians just cannot finish! 

Just like the English!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2022)

Morocco have played and done so well in this world cup!!!


If they finish 3rd, that will be some achievement!!


Even 4th is good!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Morocco have played and done so well in this world cup!!!
> 
> 
> If they finish 3rd, that will be some achievement!!
> ...



Remember Greece in the 2004 Euros? They went and won the bloody thing.

They were the underdogs of all time.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

What a very good game of football. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Seevio (14 Dec 2022)

Morocco 732
Conquers Iberian peninsula. Loses to France.
Morocco 2022
Conquers Iberian peninsula. Loses to France.


----------



## gavroche (14 Dec 2022)

Well, we made it to the final but against Argentina, it is not going to be easy unless we can neutralise Messi. On the other hand, it is not going to be easy for Argentina either as we have more than just one good player.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> Well, we made it to the final but against Argentina, it is not going to be easy unless we can neutralise Messi. On the other hand, it is not going to be easy for Argentina either as we have more than just one good player.



So do Argentina... 

Though I do want France to win.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Remember Greece in the 2004 Euros? They went and won the bloody thing.
> 
> They were the underdogs of all time.



And if I remember rightly they were a last minute replacement for, was it Denmark?🤔

The Greek, Cypriot chip shop in town at the time gave free kebabs out all day long, after the win.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2022)

I'm not keen on the final's 3pm kick off. That'll upset my Sunday routine. A 7pm kick off would've been much better.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm not keen on the final's 3pm kick off. That'll upset my Sunday routine. A 7pm kick off would've been much better.



You mean the final is kicking off at nearly the same time as every other football match on a sunday…..do you watch them???


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> You mean the final is kicking off at nearly the same time as every other football match on a sunday…..do you watch them???


@Accy cyclist was just making a innocent remark but you as always have to reply with an underhand snidey remark.
Then you will reply to this with your usual pathetic "but i was only asking a question?"


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> You mean the final is kicking off at nearly the same time as every other football match on a sunday…..do you watch them???


@Accy cyclist was just making a innocent remark but you as always have to reply with an underhand snidey remark.
Then you will reply to this with your usual pathetic "but i was only asking a question?"


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @Accy cyclist was just making a innocent remark but you as always have to reply with an underhand snidey remark.
> Then you will reply to this with your usual pathetic "but i was only asking a question?"



nothing snidey about my post...but you didnt have to post it twice lol

but if you think accys post was innocent, then crack on fella....your perogative, but part of me wonders why he didnt make the same comment about the 3pm kick off times in the group games, that he also watched and were also played on a sunday


----------



## Scaleyback (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> but part of me wonders why he didnt make the same comment about the 3pm kick off times in the group games, that he also watched and were also played on a sunday



You really need to get out more.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm not keen on the final's 3pm kick off. That'll upset my Sunday routine. A 7pm kick off would've been much better.



Qatar is 3 hours ahead of us so a 7 PM kick off would have meant the potential for the match being played past midnight locally. Late night finishes have been criticised in the past, so from a player (and television) perspective I reckon it makes sense.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> You really need to get out more.



if i was out, i wouldnt be on CC commenting on accys post.....some would like that, but hey, its xmas


----------



## Alex321 (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> nothing snidey about my post...but you didnt have to post it twice lol


You really don't understand how your posts are seen do you?

I'm pretty sure everybody else reading it will have seen it as snidey. Just as most people will have seen the post I commented on the other day as aggressive.

You don't think they are, you don't intend them that way, but that is how they are perceived by most people.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2022)

Bit classless from Michael Beale, buggering off to Rangers when they came knocking. I suppose it fits with the lazy recruitment that seems to have become the boards' way for the club.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> You really don't understand how your posts are seen do you?
> 
> I'm pretty sure everybody else reading it will have seen it as snidey. Just as most people will have seen the post I commented on the other day as aggressive.
> 
> You don't think they are, you don't intend them that way, but that is how they are perceived by most people.



here you are again, speaking for everyone else........merry xmas Mr Politcian.

Anything to say about the football or do you just want to comment about me yet again???


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm not keen on the final's 3pm kick off. That'll upset my Sunday routine. A 7pm kick off would've been much better.



Does mean I can watch the first half before going out for dinner and carol service. I’ll watch the second half on catch up when I get home if I can be bothered!
5pm KO I would have missed it all. 7pm might have caught the second half.

Maybe adjust your schedule or just watch on catch up?


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Remember Greece in the 2004 Euros? They went and won the bloody thing.
> 
> They were the underdogs of all time.



I'd rather watch Morocco any day.


----------



## Scaleyback (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> if i was out, i wouldnt be on CC commenting on accys post.....some would like that, but hey, its xmas



Most would miss you jowwy, everyone needs an irritant in their lives.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Most would miss you jowwy, everyone needs an irritant in their lives.



be a boring old forum if everyone just agreed with what everyone said.......


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Qatar is 3 hours ahead of us so a 7 PM kick off would have meant the potential for the match being played past midnight locally. Late night finishes have been criticised in the past, so from a player (and television) perspective* I reckon it makes sense*.



Not on GMT it doesn't! ;-) 

I did expect it to be 7pm, like the Semis, and many group games. Is there a religious issue on _Sunday _evenings over there? :-/

I'll most likely watch it on delay/Catch-up, like most of the games in this tournament - the only benefit to watching it Billy NoMates in your own living room, with sole control of the remote!)


----------



## yello (15 Dec 2022)

Sometimes one's been here too long, and you'll know it. It's when it starts to get too comfortable, you start (perhaps unwittingly) making assumptions, taking it for granted and becoming too flippant - treating the place as your own personal playground and forgetting other people see things differently... that's when it's time to take a break and recalibrate. Back to football.

For my part, I hope the stars continue to align and give Messi the send-off a player of his quality has earned. It's perhaps not the best Argentina side ever but it's working well (I hope DI Maria is fit to play), is clicking and coming together at the right time. Without any disrespect to France, who have tasted successes and will taste more, I think this one's for Messi. I'm not calling it btw, anything can happen on the day, that'd just be my preference.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Not on GMT it doesn't! ;-)
> 
> I did expect it to be 7pm, like the Semis, and many group games. Is there a religious issue on _Sunday _evenings over there? :-/
> 
> I'll most likely watch it on delay/Catch-up, like most of the games in this tournament - the only benefit to watching it Billy NoMates in your own living room, with sole control of the remote!)



How do you figure? 3 PM kick offs in the UK are de rigeur for most football matches.


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> How do you figure? 3 PM kick offs in the UK are de rigeur for most football matches.



I just meant 7pm would suit me better!

(as an aside, aren't most of the Euro club finals weekend games ~7pm ? It's been a while since I took any interest ..)


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> I just meant 7pm would suit me better!
> 
> (as an aside, aren't most of the Euro club finals weekend games ~7pm ? It's been a while since I took any interest ..)



but it is 7pm, but in Qatar........


----------



## Slick (15 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bit classless from Michael Beale, buggering off to Rangers when they came knocking. I suppose it fits with the lazy recruitment that seems to have become the boards' way for the club.


Hardly classless, as that's what happens with a number of appointments both in coaching, managerial and playing staff. Everyone is allowed to move on to another challenge in their career and football is no different.


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> but it is 7pm, but in Qatar........



What time were the Semi-finals? (the ones in Qatar)


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> What time were the Semi-finals? (the ones in Qatar)



11pm.....in qatar, 7pm in this country.....but its not just the UK they have to appease with kick off times, its the world cup. Not the UK Cup

what time were the group games?? 11am, 2pm, 6pm, 9pm UK time add 4hrs for qatar time


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> I just meant 7pm would suit me better!
> 
> (as an aside, aren't most of the Euro club finals weekend games ~7pm ? It's been a while since I took any interest ..)



Ah, gotcha.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

i wonder what time the final was on in 2002 when the finals were held in japan/korea.........


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

Seevio said:


> Morocco 732
> Conquers Iberian peninsula. Loses to France.
> Morocco 2022
> Conquers Iberian peninsula. Loses to France.


Is this the new version of:
"two world wars and one world cup - doodah, doodah ... "


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> i wonder what time the final was on in 2002 when the finals were held in japan/korea.........



8pm local time, so 11am GMT.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> 8pm local time, so 11am GMT.



correct it was.....group games were played in the early hours UK time. Its the hosts country that choose the time not people of CC in the UK


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Hardly classless, as that's what happens with a number of appointments both in coaching, managerial and playing staff. Everyone is allowed to move on to another challenge in their career and football is no different.



I dunno, he was big on how committed he was to QPR, rejected a move to Wolves but didn't hesitate with Rangers. not particularly cool in my book.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I dunno, he was big on how committed he was to QPR, rejected a move to Wolves but didn't hesitate with Rangers. not particularly cool in my book.



maybe he thought wolves wasnt a big enough club to match his ambitions....but all managers, players, clubs do it, so no different for beale


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> correct it was.....group games were played in the early hours UK time. Its the hosts country that choose the time not people of CC in the UK



That's incorrect: Japan checked with me, and I said I preferred morning games.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> That's incorrect: Japan checked with me, and I said I preferred morning games.



yet now your asking why its not a later evening game....how bizzare


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> yet now your asking why its not a later evening game....how bizzare



Simple: these bloody corrupt Qataris didn't consult me. So I want to know what crazy logic they DID use. Who DID they consult??


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Simple: these bloody corrupt Qataris didn't consult me. So I want to know what crazy logic they DID use. Who DID they consult??



FIFA lol


----------



## shep (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> maybe he thought wolves wasnt a big enough club to match his ambitions....but all managers, players, clubs do it, so no different for beale



It would have been a lose, lose situation for him I would imagine.

Wolves struggling at the bottom, QPR at the time were flying high if I recall so can't blame him.

Hopefully our new bloke can spark some life into them and I'm sure he'll have more influence on transfers than Beale would have had.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> 11pm.....in qatar, 7pm in this country.....but its not just the UK they have to appease with kick off times, its the world cup. Not the UK Cup
> 
> what time were the group games?? 11am, 2pm, 6pm, 9pm UK time add 4hrs for qatar time


Quatar is three hours in front of us so the kick off time was 10pm.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Quatar is three hours in front of us so the kick off time was 10pm.



ok so i got the time change wrong......but no biggy, it was still a late kick off in qatar, were its being held


----------



## matticus (15 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What a very good game of football. Enjoyed that.



It was also played in the best spirit I can remember, over many recent WC games (yes, including my beloved national team!).Mbappe impressed me especially - he never seemed to dish-out any niggles or acting.

The "shoe-laces" incident was interesting; he was sat on the ground after the tackle, not nursing his wounds, but trying to fix his shoe; it was clear evidence of being stamped on. Several players offered their hand to help him up, but he waved them away; he knew he'd been on the end of a painful late tackle, and the evidence was right there under everyone's nose. No retribution, no hounding the ref, no play-acting; just a player reacting honestly.

Then he swapped shirts with PSG teammate Hakimi at the end. First shirt-swap I've seen in this tournament - the two seem to have a bit of a bromance 







It was Hakimii who did the penguin dance after scoring the winning pen against - I think - Portugal.


----------



## Slick (15 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I dunno, he was big on how committed he was to QPR, rejected a move to Wolves but didn't hesitate with Rangers. not particularly cool in my book.


Everyone is committed to their employer until they aren't. Can you imagine a manager coming out and saying, well I'm only here until something better turns up? 

Also, obviously anyone who doesn't hesitate when my club come calling is particularly cool in my book.


----------



## yello (15 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Everyone is committed to their employer until they aren't.


<aside>I really do like that form of expression; they are until they're not. I don't know why. I think I find it fatalistic</aside>


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> FIFA lol



You don't consult FIFA, you pay them to do what you want.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Dec 2022)

This talk about kick-off times makes me laugh ... i was in Hong Kong for the '98 World Cup, fairly sure? (it was a big night ) the Arg v Eng game finished gone 7am at a bar in Wanchai after penalties. Apart from the result it was a hell of a day, nowt beats seeing it with a few lashed ex-pats


----------



## Slick (15 Dec 2022)

Good game at Ibrox tonight although they will need to improve quickly especially at the back to get a result at Aberdeen. Hopefully get some more players back for that and we should be fine.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Dec 2022)

Man City v Liverpool in a weeks time. Hope Alvarez sorts the hangover out


----------



## Dayvo (16 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> This talk about kick-off times makes me laugh ... i was in Hong Kong….



1990 World Cup semi final England v Germany. I was on the penultimate leg of my 8-month round-the-world trip. I was with a mate from back home (Brentwood) whom I travelled with from Australia. His girlfriend flew out to Vancouver to spend the last month with him before heading back to the UK. Unfortunately they’d had a HUGE row and effectively broken-up but were committed to travelling together (and with me as a very uncomfortable gooseberry).
The game started early (west coast Canadian time), the bar wasn’t open, although beer for breakfast had never appealed to me, anyway.
Two hours later, defeated, deflated, over-dosing on black coffee and stuffed with pancakes, the atmosphere in the car we’d hired was terrible and no-one said anything AT ALL for several hours. 
Yeah, I love football, me! 🤨😐


----------



## Chislenko (16 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> The game started early (west coast Canadian time), the bar wasn’t open, although beer for breakfast had never appealed to me, anyway.



Some years back we arrived in San Jose for a friendly, (USA v Wales)

Eleven in the morning and a public holiday to boot, not one bar open.

Somebody found out that one bar was owned by an expat so we all turned up there and one of us rang the owner to tell him there was 200 thirsty Welsh people outside and it could be his best beer selling opportunity of the year.

Ten minutes later he arrived, opened up the bar then had a captive audience until the game started (from memory, an evening kick off)

I think the money he took made up for missing his day off.

It turned out to be another of those Wales games of that era, where half the team were "injured for a friendly" and another defeat.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Dec 2022)

Anyone watching the 3rd place play-off? Cracking match


----------



## yello (17 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone watching the 3rd place play-off? Cracking match



Crikey, didn't realise it was on now!


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone watching the 3rd place play-off? Cracking match



Obviously Croatia scored 2 cracking goals, but Morocco have to be team of the tournament for me.


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2022)

At the risk of sounding like Uncle Albert, when did the team sheet become the roster?


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Obviously Croatia scored 2 cracking goals, but Morocco have to be team of the tournament for me.



Amazing run by Morocco, and only made QF's in AFCON just under a year ago.


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Amazing run by Morocco, and only made QF's in AFCON just under a year ago.



They look a completely different proposition now, although Croatia starting to stretch them now.

Been a good match.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Dec 2022)

Third place playoffs are often dire affairs but both these sides played like it was the final.


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Third place playoffs are often dire affairs but both these sides played like it was the final.



Yeah, I enjoyed that. 

Just about the right result as well.


----------



## yello (17 Dec 2022)

I like football. I played it from aged lord knows when until it got semiserious late teens. Then I played off and on, 5-a-side, etc. Point is, I kinda know football, as much as I can, it's sort of part of my psyche. I have notions of what I think is 'good football'. At the risk of overstating it, I _love_ football. *Love* to see it played to its best.

I happen to think Argentina are the team of the tournament. I truly want Messi to achieve his holy grail, he deserves it IMHO. We don't see players like him too often. He's earned it.

Then why is it that I have no intention of watching the final?


----------



## matticus (17 Dec 2022)

yello said:


> Crikey, didn't realise it was on now!



Sat 3pm kick-off - when else would it be?!?


----------



## matticus (17 Dec 2022)

Lost a little bit of love for Team Morocco when they mobbed the ref for a very unlikely penalty, then repeated the mobbing AFTER the final whistle. Their own bloody manager had to drag them off.

(Tune in tomorrow for more old git moaning on this trend if things don't go ARG's way ... )


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2022)

yello said:


> I like football. I played it from aged lord knows when until it got semiserious late teens. Then I played off and on, 5-a-side, etc. Point is, I kinda know football, as much as I can, it's sort of part of my psyche. I have notions of what I think is 'good football'. At the risk of overstating it, I _love_ football. *Love* to see it played to its best.
> 
> I happen to think Argentina are the team of the tournament. I truly want Messi to achieve his holy grail, he deserves it IMHO. We don't see players like him too often. He's earned it.
> 
> Then why is it that I have no intention of watching the final?



Fear of disappointment, perhaps.


----------



## yello (17 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Fear of disappointment, perhaps.



I don't think so but it is possible. I think I can read the result at some point as just a result.

If I had to guess, and maybe my own guess is as good as it gets, it is to do with (for want of a better word) 'nationalism'. I enjoy watching football without the partisan aspect (unless it's my team!) and I really have no interest in the tribal side of it all, indeed want nothing to do with it. But I am only guessing. Truth is that I'll watch something else tomorrow night and maybe watch a highlights package on Monday. I can be a funny bugger sometimes.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (17 Dec 2022)

yello said:


> I truly want Messi to achieve his holy grail, he deserves it IMHO. We don't see players like him too often. He's earned it


Anulo mufa


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Dec 2022)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Anulo mufa



He would endear himself to more people if he paid his tax.


----------



## Brandane (18 Dec 2022)

Allez les bleus!! 
Purely because they have amazing countryside for cycling, and road users who actually encourage cyclists. Loire a vélo cycle route provided me with 2 excellent holidays.


----------



## Brandane (18 Dec 2022)

Some good news on the football front for Scottish people today!


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Some good news on the football front for Scottish people today!



I thought it was a link to a story about Scottish players capable of qualifying for Euro 24  Though that would be fake news


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> Some good news on the football front for Scottish people today!



Well, you've been waiting since that Archie Gemmil goal, what, 44 years? So you're well overdue something good happening, 
fair play to you!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Score?? 

2-1 Argentina??!


----------



## Brandane (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Score??
> 
> 2-1 Argentina??!



2-1 France.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Dec 2022)

Can't call it? Pens likely? Just hope they don't cancel each other out and we get a snooze-fest.
18 goals between four players on the pitch today and thats even stevens as well ....


----------



## matticus (18 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> He would endear himself to more people if he paid his tax.



You should watch the footage of him dribbling round his schoolmates in 1993 (age 7?). Hard to dislike the kid in those films!
He looked like he could have run round the national side's defence even then.

(BBC also just showed him blazing a pen for Argentina over the bar , wonder if Kane was watching... )


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> He would endear himself to more people if he paid his tax.



Id be upset if it was uk taxes, but it isnt…..its for the authorities in spain to sort out.


----------



## matticus (18 Dec 2022)

If you're watching live, get someone to pick a random channel, then try to tell which lead commentator you're listening to; they could be brothers!

Right, the singings started, game on!


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2022)

Allez les bleus !!!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Come on Messi!! 

Have most of possession...


----------



## Poacher (18 Dec 2022)

Utterly predictable cheating to buy that penalty!


----------



## Poacher (18 Dec 2022)

Can't argue about that goal though.


----------



## LarryDuff (18 Dec 2022)

France are awful


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2022)

So far, we are being annihilated. The French team must wake up soon and start playing the way they can really play. Let;s hope it is not too late.


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Dec 2022)

Awful game. Bring back the Moroccan's. This is 'anti football' , Argentinas players fall down every chance they get and try to con the ref.


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

Your kidding, Argentina are dishing out a lesson here.

Their midfield has been fantastic.


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Your kidding, Argentina are dishing out a lesson here.
> 
> Their midfield has been fantastic.



I'm neutral, I just want to see a good sportsmanlike game. It takes two teams. This is pretty poor entertainment for what is the 'crown jewels' of soccer matches.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Dec 2022)

Crikey! Whats happened to les bleus?


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I'm neutral, I just want to see a good sportsmanlike game. It takes two teams. This is pretty poor entertainment for what is the 'crown jewels' of soccer matches.



I'm neutral too, and its only awful now because Argentina don't need to do anymore to win.

First half MacAllister had the freedom of the pitch and Di Maria was brilliant.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I'm neutral, I just want to see a good sportsmanlike game. It takes two teams. This is pretty poor entertainment for what is the 'crown jewels' of soccer matches.



France are pretty dirty players tbh.


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

The neutrals need France to score next to inject a bit of belief into the team.


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Crikey! Whats happened to les bleus?



May be they are still suffering from the virus that decimated the side, so they say, but they really are outplayed by Argentina.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Dec 2022)

52 minutes until a 1966 reference.


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

Unbelievable


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

What a finish. 👏


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (18 Dec 2022)

Crikey talk about twist and turns, It's not looking good


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (18 Dec 2022)

Oh the glory was there, you touched it. How can he be so cruel


----------



## craigwend (18 Dec 2022)

Unbelievable Jeff...


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Has Mbappe scored 2, or is it 3 penalties? I've just got in and seen the score. This doesn't equal Geoff Hurst's 1966 hat-trick, as penalties don't count!!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Crazy!!!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Dec 2022)

Wow. What a game!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

France have fecked it up!!👎


----------



## craigwend (18 Dec 2022)

craigwend said:


> Unbelievable Jeff...



Absolutely unbelievable Jeff...

Credit to both teams


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (18 Dec 2022)

You could not write that script in a thousand years, god bless Lionel Messi, god bless Argentina


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Dec 2022)

So do the winners of this get to play England?


----------



## Chislenko (18 Dec 2022)

Nice to see a country where Welsh is spoken win the World Cup.

(Google it before you respond)


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

I could have watched that all night, brilliant. 👏👏👏


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> So do the winners of this get to play England?



Yes, then the winners of that get to play Accrington Stanley.🧐


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2022)

That's the trouble with penalty shoot out, it is a complete lottery and could go either way, unfortunately, it didn't go the way I would have liked it to go.


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Has Mbappe scored 2, or is it 3 penalties? I've just got in and seen the score. This doesn't equal Geoff Hurst's 1966 hat-trick, as penalties don't count!!



3 penalties, 2 during normal play and 1 in the shoot out, but he also scored a belter in open play, so his hat-trick counts.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Nice to see a country where Welsh is spoken win the World Cup.
> 
> (Google it before you respond)



Talk about....


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> 3 penalties, 2 during normal play and 1 in the shoot out, but he also scored a belter in open play, so his hat-trick counts.



Not in my book!!

Plus it wasn't a match winning hat-trick!!


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Dec 2022)

Good result, and some Scottish blood in the team. Well done Argentina.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not in my book!!
> 
> Plus it wasn't a match winning hat-trick!!



At least all of Mbappe's goals crossed the line.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Dec 2022)

Did the octopus make a prediction or has he gone to The Great Paella In The Sky?


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Dec 2022)

Have a soft spot for Argentina, lots of Europeans went out for a better life.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Why's that dick wearing white trainers with a formal suit, shirt and tie?!


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Dec 2022)

Thank goodness France scored in 79th min ? then at last we had a game. and what a game.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Dec 2022)

"First person to score a hat-trick in a World Cup final where all three were over the line"

Ali McCoist we salute you


----------



## Chislenko (18 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Have a soft spot for Argentina, lots of Europeans went out for a better life.
> 
> View attachment 671639



I take it you have been Sallar.

Was always on my to do list but sadly too many DVT's means I couldn't handle the flight now.

Imagine traveling all that way, going into one of the Welsh cafes and being served in Welsh!!

I am a little bit jealous of you Sallar!


----------



## Brandane (18 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> "First person to score a hat-trick in a World Cup final where all three were over the line"
> 
> Ali McCoist we salute you



Brilliant! 
But I fear that might have been his last appearance as a commentator on ITV.


----------



## matticus (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Has Mbappe scored 2, or is it 3 penalties? I've just got in and seen the score. This doesn't equal Geoff Hurst's 1966 hat-trick, as penalties don't count!!




View: https://twitter.com/TheGeoffHurst/status/1604532736802398208?t=nD5q07680-sBVDTQPcVG3w&s=19


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TheGeoffHurst/status/1604532736802398208?t=nD5q07680-sBVDTQPcVG3w&s=19




Still not the same as open play goals. In open play you work yourself into a scoring position. With penalties that position is handed to you!


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> That's the trouble with penalty shoot out, it is a complete lottery and could go either way, unfortunately, it didn't go the way I would have liked it to go.



On balance, I thought Argentina deserved their victory, but, I did feel some sympathy for France, what a fight back!


----------



## Brandane (18 Dec 2022)

One good thing about a December world cup... It's only 3½ years until the next one.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> One good thing about a December world cup... It's only 3½ years until the next one.



18mths to the euro’s


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> One good thing about a December world cup... It's only 3½ years until the next one.



Why so excited, your lot won't be there!!!!


----------



## matticus (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Still not the same as open play goals. In open play you work yourself into a scoring position. With penalties that position is handed to you!



... and some goals are scored off a player's pen1s.
Whatever, Accy ...


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> 18mths to the euro’s



Which will be won by the hosts Germany. Their crap period will be over by then and they'll once again have a winning team!


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Which will be won by the hosts Germany. Their crap period will be over by then and they'll once again have a winning team!



You got saturdays lottery numbers???


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> You got saturdays lottery numbers???



Yes, here they are.
https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/results


----------



## Brandane (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why so excited, your lot won't be there!!!!



I don't care, we weren't at this one - but I enjoyed supporting Wales. Oh and Iran, USA, Senegal, and France .
No guarantee YOU lot will be at the next one either, or have you already qualified? . No, thought not......


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> I don't care, we weren't at this one - but I enjoyed supporting Wales. Oh and Iran, USA, Senegal, and France .
> No guarantee YOU lot will be at the next one either, or have you already qualified? . No, thought not......



England making it there, highly likely! Scotchland making it there? About the same chance as Accy Stanley winning this season's FA Cup!!


----------



## Brandane (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> England making it there, highly likely! Scotchland making it there? About the same chance as Accy Stanley winning this season's FA Cup!!



That's ok, we usually punch above our weight with our population of 5 million, v. England 50 million.


----------



## craigwend (18 Dec 2022)




----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2022)

I heard that Deschamps may retire and Zenadine Zidane will take over the French team. Should be interesting.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Dec 2022)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 671650



Classy!


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> England making it there, highly likely! Scotchland making it there?[B[ About the same chance as Accy Stanley winning this season's FA Cup!![/B]


Odds are 2000/1 for that.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Dec 2022)

Brandane said:


> That's ok, we usually punch above our weight with our population of 5 million, v. England 50 million.



I have used that excuse when explaining Wales' performance, but Croatia seem to do OK with less than 4 million.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Dec 2022)

Pub Landlord will be celebrating the French defeat; it really was a loose, loose proposition for him.


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, here they are.
> https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/results



Thats last saturdays accy……as in the past, your into predicting the future, so its the future lottery numbers i desire


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> I heard that Deschamps may retire and Zenadine Zidane will take over the French team. Should be interesting.


No doubting Zidane's credentials, but I reckon Deschamps will be tough to replace.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Plus Geoff Hurst's hat-trick was the best, because he knew, along with the other 10 players that getting injured, to be replaced by an equally good substitute wasn't an option! Up till 1967 not even one substitute was allowed in any football match, so not only had he to score the goals, but he also had to avoid serious fouls or a pulled hamstring etc. How many subs could they bring on today? I don't know, but I bet it was 5 at least.🤔


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Plus Geoff Hurst's hat-trick was the best, because he knew, along with the other 10 players that getting injured, to be replaced by an equally good substitute wasn't an option! Up till 1967 not even one substitute was allowed in any football match, so not only had he to score the goals, but he also had to avoid serious fouls or a pulled hamstring etc. How many subs could they bring on today? I don't know, but I bet it was 5 at least.🤔



What has subs got to do with a hatrick being scored, the sub makes no difference………


----------



## Chislenko (18 Dec 2022)




----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> What has subs got to do with a hatrick being scored, the sub makes no difference………



Knowing that if you go off your team and team mates will suffer puts added pressure on you! You had to be psychologically stronger in those days that today!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> View attachment 671667



Still clutching at those straws eh!!


----------



## Chislenko (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Still clutching at those straws eh!!



You could lend me some, I feel sure a man of your sartorial elegance will have a straw boater 😊


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> You could lend me some, I feel sure a man of your sartorial elegance will have a straw boater 😊



No, I haven't, but I have a straw Panama.


----------



## Alex321 (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Still clutching at those straws eh!!



There genuinely is a significant Welsh speaking population in the Patagonia region of Argentina. It is the only place outside Wales where there is a school teaching through the medium of Welsh.

So yeah, a straw, but a fairly sizeable one


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Have a soft spot for Argentina, lots of Europeans went out for a better life.
> 
> View attachment 671639





Alex321 said:


> There genuinely is a significant Welsh speaking population in the Patagonia region of Argentina. It is the only place outside Wales where there is a school teaching through the medium of Welsh.
> 
> So yeah, a straw, but a fairly sizeable one



Araf!!!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (18 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> There genuinely is a significant Welsh speaking population in the Patagonia region of Argentina. It is the only place outside Wales where there is a school teaching through the medium of Welsh.
> 
> So yeah, a straw, but a fairly sizeable one


----------



## shep (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not in my book!!
> 
> Plus it wasn't a match winning hat-trick!!



How many goals did Kane score against France then, none?


----------



## shep (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Still not the same as open play goals. In open play you work yourself into a scoring position. With penalties that position is handed to you!



How about a free kick that goes straight in, or from a corner, doesn't that count either?


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> How many goals did Kane score against France then, none?



Kane of Keighley cougars??!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> How about a free kick that goes straight in, or from a corner, doesn't that count either?



Yes, they do count.


----------



## shep (18 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, they do count.



But they're from a set position thats handed to you rather than 'open play ' so what's the difference?


----------



## Slick (18 Dec 2022)

I think we passed rational thought some time back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> But they're from a set position thats handed to you rather than 'open play ' so what's the difference?



With corners and free kicks you probably have a 10 percent chance of those moments resulting in a goal. With penalties it's I'd say about 85 percent.🤔


----------



## Lozz360 (19 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> With corners and free kicks you probably have a 10 percent chance of those moments resulting in a goal. With penalties it's *I'd say about 85 percent.🤔*


Statistics say it is 75%. https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...gQFnoECCUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw3rWkupoU2Sr1wS-Vh1MVrg


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Knowing that if you go off your team and team mates will suffer puts added pressure on you! You had to be psychologically stronger in those days that today!



And whats that got to do with scoring a hatrick???


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

anyway now the world cup is over, we can get back to the real football of the premier league on boxing day and the xmas fixture list......

Starting with Brentford V Spurs live at 12:30pm


----------



## shep (19 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> With corners and free kicks you probably have a 10 percent chance of those moments resulting in a goal. With penalties it's I'd say about 85 percent.🤔



Still a very strange concept not to count a penalty as a bonafide goal though, I suppose one can never tell whether you really mean it or whether you're just saying it for something to do. 

So did Kane score against France in your opinion?


----------



## shep (19 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> You had to be psychologically stronger in those days that today!



How do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## yello (19 Dec 2022)

Was it Brian Clough who suggested that there was no excuse for missing a penalty?


----------



## yello (19 Dec 2022)

And what if it goes in off your arse? A deflection. Can you claim that as a goal?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2022)

September 6th 2000 David Dunn scored three penalties, in ordinary time, as Rovers beat Rochdale 6 - 1 in the league cup. I suspect Dunny would be disappointed to know these weren't proper goals.

Always remember the date as it's my wife's birthday.


----------



## vickster (19 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> September 6th 2000 David Dunn scored three penalties, in ordinary time, as Rovers beat Rochdale 6 - 1 in the league cup. I suspect Dunny would be disappointed to know these weren't proper goals.
> 
> Always remember the date as it's my wife's birthday.



She’s very young then


----------



## Jameshow (19 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> With corners and free kicks you probably have a 10 percent chance of those moments resulting in a goal. With penalties it's I'd say about 85 percent.🤔



Kane it's about 10%!!!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> She’s very young then


I knew, I just knew it..........read the post again later and thought to myself "how long will this take!!!!"

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I knew, I just knew it..........read the post again later and thought to myself "how long will this take!!!!"
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣


All the best people have a september 6th birthday!


----------



## T4tomo (19 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I knew, I just knew it..........read the post again later and thought to myself "how long will this take!!!!"



your wife has an annual birthday, but only one date of birth, so what you wrote was fine.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> your wife has an annual birthday



*what about if you were born on 29th feb 2020?


----------



## Chislenko (19 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *what about if you were born on 29th feb 2020?



I was born on that particular day but many years prior to 2020!


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Kane it's about 10%!!!



Over his career he has scored 58, "missed" 11 ("missed" includes ones saved by the keeper). So 84% - pretty close to the 85% suggeseted by Accy_cyclist.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> All the best people have a september 6th birthday!



This is very true.....................or so I keep telling Mrs P.......


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> This is very true.....................or so I keep telling Mrs P.......



weirdly, my first girlfriend was born on the exact same day, same year and my best mate is 2 days later, same year


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2022)

chuffed for the lad ....


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2022)

Brilliant game between liverpool and city in the caraboa…..two best teams in europe without a doubt


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Brilliant game between liverpool and city in the caraboa…..two best teams in europe without a doubt



Crikey what's Haaland on now? Its still 2022


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Dec 2022)

Cracking game last night, and so much better without VAR.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Brilliant game between liverpool and city in the caraboa…..two best teams in europe without a doubt



Bold claim.

Personally I'd rate Real Madrid and Juventus higher.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bold claim.
> 
> Personally I'd rate Real Madrid and Juventus higher.



....and Arsenal and Newcastle are better than Liverpool this season


----------



## shep (23 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ....and Arsenal and Newcastle are better than Liverpool this season



Looking at the table there's 5 better than Liverpool this season at the moment, and yes I know they're ALL better than Wolves are!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Brilliant game between liverpool and city in the caraboa…..two best teams in europe without a doubt



15 points off the top of the EPL does not support your claim re Liverpool - more than a touch of fan bias there.


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2022)

How many champions league finals have they all been to in the last 5yrs compared to liverpool or cup wins or titles……i rest my case. 15pts off the top in prem maybe, but in the last 16 in europe……

a few bad games, dont make you a bad team……


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2022)

I salute your relentless red-tinted optimism but objectively, right now, Liverpool are emphatically not one of the best two teams in Europe.

They are good on the night but not that good overall.

4 draws and 4 losses at the 14 game mark in the EPL is really not a 'few bad games'. For a team with Liverpool's undeniable talent and overarching vision, that is a fricking disaster and not indicative of a team residing in the top-drawer of European football.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2022)

Surely only Bobby Charlton and Geoff Hurst are left now.🤔







https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52184395


----------



## Alex321 (23 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> How many champions league finals have they all been to in the last 5yrs compared to liverpool or cup wins or titles……i rest my case. 15pts off the top in prem maybe, but in the last 16 in europe……
> 
> a few bad games, dont make you a bad team……



The premiership is as good a measure as there is of how good a top English team are. Liverpool aren't even in the top 4 in England. How on earth you can think they are "undoubtedly" one of the top two in Europe is beyond anybody who isn't a committed Liverpool fan.

"A fe bad games" indeed doesn't make you a bad team. But 16 points dropped in your first 14 premiership games certainly doesn't indicate a great team at present.

What they have won in the last 5 years isn't very relevant to what they are this season.


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2022)

Yet people think arsenal, newcatle, spurs, united are better than us, just because they have spent a few weeks higher than us in the league………dear dear me

and this season is far from over yet. But as we all know football is very much a game of opinions and in my opinion they are in the top two in europe.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Yet people think arsenal, newcatle, spurs, united are better than us, just because they have spent a few weeks higher than us in the league………dear dear me



They will be spending a good few weeks more higher than you, given how many points behind you are.

But the point is not that those teams are necessarily better than Liverpool. It is that there is absolutely certainly a lot of *doubt* about whether Liverpool are one of the two best teams in England at the moment. Never mind one of the two best in Europe.

You said "two best teams in europe without a doubt" and there is most certainly plenty doubt about whether they are right now.


----------



## matticus (23 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Surely only Bobby Charlton and Geoff Hurst are left now.🤔
> 
> View attachment 672040
> 
> ...



That's a lovely pic Accy!


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> They will be spending a good few weeks more higher than you, given how many points behind you are.
> 
> But the point is not that those teams are necessarily better than Liverpool. It is that there is absolutely certainly a lot of *doubt* about whether Liverpool are one of the two best teams in England at the moment. Never mind one of the two best in Europe.
> 
> You said "two best teams in europe without a doubt" and there is most certainly plenty doubt about whether they are right now.



No doubt in my eyes…..


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> No doubt in my eyes…..



Are you my Brother-in-law? He says things like that.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Are you my Brother-in-law?



No, *I* am your brother in law


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> That's a lovely pic Accy!



Sadly all in it are gone now, but as we know death is part of life. That'll be Bobby Moore behind the late Queen, I presume.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sadly all in it are gone now, but as we know death is part of life. That'll be Bobby Moore behind the late Queen, I presume.



It will be.

I feel very saddened by the news today, being one of the minority of people who were around back then and old enough at the time to appreciate the importance of the occasion. Every one of that team had to find a job when they finished playing, Geoff Hurst selling insurance door to door to name just one.

That was a different time. Merely making an appearance for England in a friendly now means you are either already a millionaire or on your way to becoming one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> It will be.
> 
> I feel very saddened by the news today, being one of the minority of people who were around back then and old enough at the time to appreciate the importance of the occasion. Every one of that team had to find a job when they finished playing, Geoff Hurst selling insurance door to door to name just one.
> 
> That was a different time. Merely making an appearance for England in a friendly now means you are either already a millionaire or on your way to becoming one.



Well, look at the late, great Tom Finney. Training in the morning, then working for the family plumbing business in the afternoon. He was still plumbing when he was a regular England international! What will Jack Grealish do after training, besides visiting his beauty parlour!


----------



## Slick (23 Dec 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well, look at the late, great Tom Finney. Training in the morning, then working for the family plumbing business in the afternoon. He was still plumbing when he was a regular England international! What will Jack Grealish do after training, besides visiting his beauty parlour!



May I humbly suggest visiting a better one.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> May I humbly suggest visiting a better one.



Beat me to it 

I know he is a go9d footballer, but I really can't appreciate him because I find his appearance so off-putting.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Dec 2022)

Gotta say @jowwy I respect your dogged opinion of your team. Who are currently fifth in the self styled best league in the world. Top two team in Europe? Not a chance.


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Gotta say @jowwy I respect your dogged opinion of your team. Who are currently fifth in the self styled best league in the world. Top two team in Europe? Not a chance.



so in that case you believe newcastle to be better and arsenal…….i feel sorry for you lot i honestly do.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> so in that case you believe newcastle to be better and arsenal…….i feel sorry for you lot i honestly do.



It's clear as day Arsenal, 15 points, and Newcastle, 8 points, are winning more games this season. It's hard to understand why you don't see this.

City and Liverpool may be two of the best teams in Europe but on current form Liverpool are not. Chelsea, Brighton and Fulham breathing down your neck for 6th spot. Arguably the three clubs on 19 points are a threat.

Liverpool could drop to 8th on Boxing Day.


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's clear as day Arsenal, 15 points, and Newcastle, 8 points, are winning more games this season. It's hard to understand why you don't see this.
> 
> City and Liverpool may be two of the best teams in Europe but on current form Liverpool are not. Chelsea, Brighton and Fulham breathing down your neck for 6th spot. Arguably the three clubs on 19 points are a threat.
> 
> Liverpool could drop to 8th on Boxing Day.



And there we have it in your 2nd paragraph……..form is temporary

also liverpool may drop to 7th at lunctime boxing day if brighton beat southampton, but liverpool will go back to 6th with a win over aston villa in the evening kick off.

chelsea dont play til the following day, as for the teams on 19pts, they all have played 1 more game than liverpool and are all on minus goal difference compared to liverpools plus 11.

as for the two best teams in europe maybe its pushing that comment bit far in citys case as they have never done anything in europe, but liverpool are and will always be european royalty……have won more european trophies than any other premier league club.

PS….why is that everyone takes every comment in this place so literal and love to try and belittle people, why cant a comment just be made in jest or tongue in cheek, without someone making some statement of how it may not be true….some people need to ask santa for a giggling pin for xmas, cause some of you desperately need one.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> And there we have it in your 2nd paragraph……..form is temporary
> 
> also liverpool may drop to 7th at lunctime boxing day if brighton beat southampton, but liverpool will go back to 6th with a win over aston villa in the evening kick off.
> 
> ...



So you saying Liverpool is one of the top two teams in Europe right now was one big jest, tongue in cheek joke…gotcha


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> So you saying Liverpool is one of the top two teams in Europe right now was one big jest, tongue in cheek joke…gotcha



What im saying is, people can make comments that dont need to be taken seriously, without people like you calling them trolls or belittling them with pathetic statements of how there post isnt true….

But im sure one of your pals will come along soon and help with a removal of this post.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> What im saying is, people can make comments that dont need to be taken seriously, without people like you calling them trolls or belittling them with pathetic statements of how there post isnt true….
> 
> But im sure one of your pals will come along soon and help with a removal of this post.



So you weren’t joking? Why then accuse others of having no sense of humour about a tongue in cheek comment you made?  Very confusing


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> So you weren’t joking? Why then accuse others of having no sense of humour about a tongue in cheek comment you made?  Very confusing



Again, taking things literal…….as for the other comments, come back to me when arsenal are actually playing in europe and not just watching everyone else.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Again, taking things literal…….as for the other comments, come back to me when *Arsenal* are actually playing in europe and not just watching everyone else.



Arsenal are playing in Europe.
Not least as the UK where Arsenal play the majority of games is still in Europe despite Brexit


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Arsenal are playing in Europe.
> Not least as the UK where Arsenal play the majority of games is still in Europe despite Brexit



Are they….which round are they playing in next???


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> And there we have it in your 2nd paragraph……..form is temporary
> 
> also liverpool may drop to 7th at lunctime boxing day if brighton beat southampton, but liverpool will go back to 6th with a win over aston villa in the evening kick off.
> 
> ...



Oh come on jowwy - read your last para' and lighten up yourself otherwise it sounds a bit hypocritical.

As a general rule in life if you make a statement whilst leading with your chin you have to expect a response.

Cards on table: we all know that Liverpool are a mighty fine team and have an enviable history, we all know and understand football so we know what the score is. The point doesn't need labouring.

So, chill, have a great Xmas and I pray to the footy gods that we too manage to pull our socks up in the remaining balance of the season. Although I currently have little faith in Potter. ☹️

All the best for 2023 (although I still hope we finish above you which might take the gloss off a bit). 😁


----------



## jowwy (24 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh come on jowwy - read your last para' and lighten up yourself otherwise it sounds a bit hypocritical.
> 
> As a general rule in life if you make a statement whilst leading with your chin you have to expect a response.
> 
> ...



You know i will always lead with my chin and take the punches, without issue…..but some on here take much delight into belittling people and calling them trolls.

as for the footy, we are finishing 2nd mark my words and good luck to chelsea and harry potter.

ps…. Have a good xmas.


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> No doubt in my eyes…..



No room for doubt _and_ the mote.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Dec 2022)

It's been a while.,( since I posted , not since I went to the football )

Good to get back to games after the world Cup break.
Two home games at Celtic Park this week. 
Wednesday and today. 
6 points . 
VAR is proving to be a real pain.
Decisions are taking far too long.
It's turned it into a 100 minute game.

Cycling to both was enjoyable. Weather was pretty good for December.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Dec 2022)

I cancelled sky sports and bt sport before the world cup. Boo hoo.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> so in that case you believe newcastle to be better and arsenal…….i feel sorry for you lot i honestly do.



Newcastle are third in the EPL. Arsenal are top.

Liverpool are nowhere near either of them. And certainly aren't a top European side.

Killie are doing their usual of wandering around the basement of the SPL. We're playing Aberdeen on Wednesday, who we have an absolutely horrific record against. I'm not optimistic about it.


----------



## Slick (25 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Newcastle are third in the EPL. Arsenal are top.
> 
> Liverpool are nowhere near either of them. And certainly aren't a top European side.
> 
> Killie are doing their usual of wandering around the basement of the SPL. We're playing Aberdeen on Wednesday, who we have an absolutely horrific record against. I'm not optimistic about it.



At least Killie showed a bit of resilience against Motherwell, who are no mugs at home.

Aberdeen wouldn't have really been expected to take anything from the old firm, but the manner in which they played in both, suggests they are woeful right now and defeat to St Mirren yesterday kind of confirms that.

Killie might have an horrific previous record against them, but they are very much there for the taking right now.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> And there we have it in your 2nd paragraph……..form is temporary
> 
> also liverpool may drop to 7th at lunctime boxing day if brighton beat southampton, but liverpool will go back to 6th with a win over aston villa in the evening kick off.
> 
> ...



The point I took literally was your post saying City and Liverpool are the two best teams in Europe. If we're talking "teams" Liverpool are not currently in the best two, and could be on the wane. As a club then, yes, Liverpool are right up there with the best over decades and City, in my view, are Johnny come latelys, it takes decades to build a pedigree. If you look back you'll see I have often praised Liverpool as "a proper football club." The difficulty here is you say one thing and then try to change your meaning to another when people pick you up on it. You should be clear if you're discussing the team or the club, there's a real distinction.

As for 6th place. I'm hoping my lot, Rovers, will at least finish 6th in the Championship. If Rovers were 6th today I'd view the five teams within three points of us as direct competition. I'd be worried if we lost to the 12th placed side putting them only a point behind. Liverpool's 6th spot doesn't look very comfortable.


----------



## Chislenko (25 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> At least Killie showed a bit of resilience against Motherwell, who are no mugs at home.
> 
> Aberdeen wouldn't have really been expected to take anything from the old firm, but the manner in which they played in both, suggests they are woeful right now and defeat to St Mirren yesterday kind of confirms that.
> 
> Killie might have an horrific previous record against them, but they are very much there for the taking right now.



My Scottish team, the mighty Rovers from Coatbridge have slipped to bottom of league two. 

The annual battle to stay in the division continues, although I think this season may be one too far.

I feel the Lowland league is calling to join the likes of Berwick and Cowdenbeath, both of whom show no signs of coming back up.

Just out of interest how does the Lowland League work as it contains Rangers / Celtic / Hearts B teams. I presume they are not allowed promotion and it would go to the highest placed "normal football club"


----------



## AndyRM (25 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> My Scottish team, the mighty Rovers from Coatbridge have slipped to bottom of league two.
> 
> The annual battle to stay in the division continues, although I think this season may be one too far.
> 
> ...



The B teams aren't allowed to be promoted or relegated.

While it works as a set up in Europe. It doesn't in Scotland. But that's because our league set up is governed by fools.


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Newcastle are third in the EPL. Arsenal are top.
> 
> Liverpool are nowhere near either of them. And certainly aren't a top European side.
> 
> Killie are doing their usual of wandering around the basement of the SPL. We're playing Aberdeen on Wednesday, who we have an absolutely horrific record against. I'm not optimistic about it.



You should write comedy……liverpool arent a top european side, pull the other it plays jingle bells

tell me what round of the european cups arsenal and newcastle are playing in this season???


----------



## Slick (25 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> My Scottish team, the mighty Rovers from Coatbridge have slipped to bottom of league two.
> 
> The annual battle to stay in the division continues, although I think this season may be one too far.
> 
> ...



As Andy says, no relegation or promotion and I think the point was to blood young talent without the pressure of needing a result. It replaced the old second string matches that was more commonly used as punishment for players not towing the line or coming back from injury. It was also supposed to increase awareness of the league and maybe generate a bit of cash for teams in that league. It was voted in by all the league teams, although not all were in favour and I think it has been extended to next season as well.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> You should write comedy……liverpool arent a top european side, pull the other it plays jingle bells
> 
> tell me what round of the european cups arsenal and newcastle are playing in this season???



Top European sides don't get gubbed by Lyon. And don't lose to Leeds. Or Nottingham Forest. Which is to take nothing away from either of those clubs.

Arsenal have beaten your side too. So have Man Utd.

There's no denying LIverpool's pedigree in Europe, but they are very, very far from being a top two side.


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Top European sides don't get gubbed by Lyon. And don't lose to Leeds. Or Nottingham Forest. Which is to take nothing away from either of those clubs.
> 
> Arsenal have beaten your side too. So have Man Utd.
> 
> There's no denying LIverpool's pedigree in Europe, but they are very, very far from being a top two side.



So city not a top european side the as they lost to brentford and liverpool twice this season already, going by your reasoning…..

and when did liverpool lose to lyon, was that a friendly in dubai by any chance with half our team at the world cup.

shows how much of a joke your post is, told you to write comedy.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> So city not a top european side the as they lost to brentford and liverpool twice this season already, going by your reasoning…..
> 
> and when did liverpool lose to lyon, was that a friendly in dubai by any chance with half our team at the world cup.
> 
> shows how much of a joke your post is, told you to write comedy.



It's not reasoning. it's just facts.

Liverpool are not a top two club in Europe right now. You're welcome to that opinion. Mine is that you're totally wrong,


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's not reasoning. it's just facts.
> 
> Liverpool are not a top two club in Europe right now. You're welcome to that opinion. Mine is that you're totally wrong,



and by your reasoning neither are man city……or real madrid for that matter, as they lost too rayo vallecona and rb liepzig, barcelona cant be cause they lost too real madrid, bayern munich and inter milan…..it cant be napoli as they lost too liverpool, cant be juventus as they have lost too psg, benfica, maccabi haifi and ac milan…

i mean the list goes on….i mean if liverpool cant be in the top two cost they lost games then neither can any of the above including city, arsenal, chelsea, newcastle, man utd, chelsea……cause they have all lost games this season

see how silly you now look.


----------



## Alex321 (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> and by your reasoning neither are man city……or real madrid for that matter, as they lost too rayo vallecona and rb liepzig, barcelona cant be cause they lost too real madrid, bayern munich and inter milan…..it cant be napoli as they lost too liverpool, cant be juventus as they have lost too psg, benfica, maccabi haifi and ac milan…
> 
> i mean the list goes on….i mean if liverpool cant be in the top two cost they lost games then neither can any of the above including city, arsenal, chelsea, newcastle, man utd, chelsea……cause they have all lost games this season
> 
> see how silly you now look.



He doesn't look the slightest bit silly, but you certainly do.

He never for one moment suggested that if a team loses a game or two then they can't be in the top 2 in Europe.

But Liverpool haven't just lost the odd game or two, and are well behind others in the English Premier division.

It is very hard to argue that a team that isn't even in the top 4 in their own league can possibly *currently* be one of the top two teams in Europe.

There is one person making themselves look very silly here, and it isn't Andy.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> And there we have it in your 2nd paragraph……..form is temporary
> 
> also liverpool may drop to 7th at lunctime boxing day if brighton beat southampton, but liverpool will go back to 6th with a win over aston villa in the evening kick off.
> 
> ...


He’s not being serious. It’s a wind-up.


----------



## matticus (26 Dec 2022)

So glad the World Cup fiasco is over - we can get back to proper footy bickering.

My team are better than yours!
Oh yeah? Whatabout when they lost to Crapington City last week? Eh?!?
Oh yeah? How long since YOUR lot won a trophy?
Do you mean a trophy that anyone cares about?!?


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> He doesn't look the slightest bit silly, but you certainly do.
> 
> He never for one moment suggested that if a team loses a game or two then they can't be in the top 2 in Europe.
> 
> ...



Again, making yourself look silly…….so if liverpool were the current european champions ( alas we lost in the final) just because we lost a few home games, it wouldnt make us one of the top 2 teams in europe.

I mean, city arent even the best in the premier league at the moment, but you all think they are the best in europe, yet havent won a single european trophy…..

seriously, the double standards being posted here by you lot is ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> So glad the World Cup fiasco is over - we can get back to proper footy bickering.
> 
> My team are better than yours!
> Oh yeah? Whatabout when they lost to Crapington City last week? Eh?!?
> ...



You do realise this is the football thread and not crochet weekly????


----------



## AndyRM (26 Dec 2022)

I don't believe I suggested Man City were a top European club.

You did @jowwy.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I don't believe I suggested Man City were a top European club.
> 
> You did @jowwy.



I dont believe in my above post i said that you did……not every post is about you.

But if you think they are not, then you need to give up watching football.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

One of the best three teams in the Championship is on the telly at 12.30. That's lunchtime sorted.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> I dont believe in my above post i said that you did……not every post is about you.
> 
> But if you think they are not, then you need to give up watching football.



OK, I'll be clear. Neither Man City nor Liverpool are top the top two teams in Europe currently.

You think they are. I disagree. 

Killie won a league title more recently than Liverpool.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Just seen the teams for Sunderland v Rovers. Anyone wanting a game to watch might find this fun. Rovers are away and we are starting with our three first choice strikers! I hadn't expected that.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> OK, I'll be clear. Neither Man City nor Liverpool are top the top two teams in Europe currently.
> 
> You think they are. I disagree.
> 
> Killie won a league title more recently than Liverpool.



What the 5th division in scotland……


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just seen the teams for Sunderland v Rovers. Anyone wanting a game to watch might find this fun. Rovers are away and we are starting with our three first choice strikers! I hadn't expected that.



Be watching brentford v spurs then

liecester v newcastle…then
villa v liverpool…followed by
Arsenal v west ham


----------



## AndyRM (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> What the 5th division in scotland……



You're aware of how Google works, yes?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> OK, I'll be clear. Neither Man City nor Liverpool are top the top two teams in Europe currently.
> 
> You think they are. I disagree.
> 
> *Killie won a league title more recently than Liverpool.*


Out of interest Andy how do you work that out?


----------



## shep (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Out of interest Andy how do you work that out?



I would guess they won whatever league they were in?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> I would guess they won whatever league they were in?



You know I worked that out for myself. Took the trouble to use Google and couldn't see an answer. I thought Andy would know.

OK?


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You know I worked that out for myself. Took the trouble to use Google and couldn't see an answer. I thought Andy would know.
> 
> OK?



They won the scottish championship in scotland, which is the equivalent of being relegated from the championship in england……both teams in the scenario would gain nothing lol


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> They won the scottish championship in scotland, which is the equivalent of being relegated from the championship in england……both teams in the scenario would gain nothing lol



I'm not sure if that's supposed to be humour and I've missed it but the benefits of promotion out of any lower league are all relative, and would be a big achievement for some, in fact, for all. I can't figure out the correlation you suggest.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> I'm not sure if that's supposed to be humour and I've missed it but the benefits of promotion out of any lower league are all relative, and would be a big achievement for some, in fact, for all. I can't figure out the correlation you suggest.



winning the scottish championship is as worthless as being relegated from the english championship, know one remembers or even cares. Thats the correlation.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> winning the scottish championship is as worthless as being relegated from the english championship, know one remembers or even cares. Thats the correlation.



Ah, you really are an ignorant pt1ck.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Out of interest Andy how do you work that out?


Killie won the Scottish Championship, against Arbroath. I was there.

And I thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

We can only play in the competitions are are in.

You looked at the league Liverpool are playing in?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2022)

Seen on Facebook. 😳


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

Newcastle looking good again! Pace has gone out of 2nd half to be fair but great 1st half.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Seen on Facebook. 😳
> 
> View attachment 672379



Thats some crazy scores!
We finished second to L'pool after that Burnley tonking ⚽


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Killie won the Scottish Championship, against Arbroath. I was there.
> 
> And I thoroughly enjoyed the experience.
> 
> ...



I wasn't being critical. I looked at the Killie Wiki page Honours and couldn't see this. I've looked again and realise I missed it. I quite agree, we win, hopefully, the competition we play in.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Seen on Facebook. 😳
> 
> View attachment 672379



And then bizarrely Rovers lost the return fixture two days later 3 - 1!!!


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Killie won the Scottish Championship, against Arbroath. I was there.
> 
> And I thoroughly enjoyed the experience.
> 
> ...



Yeh, champions league


----------



## Alex321 (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Again, making yourself look silly



False.



jowwy said:


> …….so if liverpool were the current european champions ( alas we lost in the final) just because we lost a few home games, it wouldnt make us one of the top 2 teams in europe.


Correct.

At the time of last season's final, it was arguable that Liverpool were one of the two best teams in Europe.

At the moment, they aren't even one of the top 4 in England, so it simply isn't possible for them to be currently one of the best two teams in Europe.



jowwy said:


> I mean, city arent even the best in the premier league at the moment, but you all think they are the best in europe, yet havent won a single european trophy…..


Not one of us has suggested City are the best in Europe, please don't put words in our mouths.



jowwy said:


> seriously, the double standards being posted here by you lot is ridiculous to say the least.



There are no double standards.

Nobody here has put forward any specific team as being in the to two in Europe.

At this stage of the season, it is very hard to determine. But what is certain is that no team outside the top 4 in their own league can possibly be *currently* one of the two best teams in Europe.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> False.
> 
> 
> Correct.
> ...



Maybe you should read the posts again…..as somebody has stated the two best in europe, but your only interested in my posts and no one elses.

the rest is just your opinion over mine and in my opinion, im the only one that counts.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

Mods, can we create a new thread entitled, "The Football ..... With A Big Side-Order of Bickering", then this thread can concentrate on the beautiful game?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Not one of us has suggested City are the best in Europe



Furthering my policy of posting here in the form of football chants, I'd like to point out that City are not merely the best in Europe, but rather "_The best team in the land and all the world_".


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

Hammers, not really gunning down the Gunners yet, but might still take a hammering?


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Mods, can we create a new thread entitled, "The Football ..... With A Big Side-Order of Bickering", then this thread can concentrate on the beautiful game?



Banter……..and as this is a cycling forum, your lucky you got a football thread and a sports section.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

West Ham at gun point now as the Gunners are putting down the hammer.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2022)

Pompey's currently middling form has continued with yet another draw, but I have naturally been cheered somewhat at how well the neighbours are doing 

In other news, Liverpool have reached agreement with PSV to buy Cody Gakpo. A rather pressing buy for them given the Diaz and Jota injuries, but could prove rather good VFM. They seem to have managed OK tonight though…!


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

StuAff said:


> Pompey's currently middling form has continued with yet another draw, but I have naturally been cheered somewhat at how well the neighbours are doing
> 
> In other news, Liverpool have reached agreement with PSV to buy Cody Gakpo. A rather pressing buy for them given the Diaz and Jota injuries, but could prove rather good VFM. They seem to have managed OK tonight though…!



I think thats a good signing, impressive in Qatar.


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think thats a good signing, impressive in Qatar.



One of the players of the tournament, I gather (I attempted to pay as little as attention to it as possible).


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Furthering my policy of posting here in the form of football chants, I'd like to point out that City are not merely the best in Europe, but rather "_The best team in the land and all the world_".



But not "by far the greatest the world has ever seen......."


----------



## AndyRM (26 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Banter……..and as this is a cycling forum, your lucky you got a football thread and a sports section.



It helps if banter has something approaching a modicum of humour behind it.


----------



## shep (27 Dec 2022)

Wolves only gone and won away from being behind!

2 wins from 2 games in charge, this new bloke might just save us from the drop and take us on a cup run.

United at home New Yrs eve though so that could throw a spanner in the works.

I can safely say Wolves are currently one of the top 2 teams in Wolverhampton.


----------



## shep (27 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> two best teams in europe without a doubt


League leaders throughout Europe currently.


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2022)

Rather enjoyed that one last night


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think thats a good signing, impressive in Qatar.



Heard the news after yesterdays game. Im wondering if klopp will play him upfront and nunez on the left to use his raw pace…..hes struggling in front of goal and may help his confidence.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (27 Dec 2022)

An unwanted hat trick. Does she keep the ball?


View: https://youtu.be/ksW4iJqEPPo


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2022)

Mod note:

Re banter. A number of negative reports have been received and a number of posts deleted.

We all know that banter (or bants/bantz for the young and those attempting to sound younger than they are 🙂) is part of the Beautiful Game - so banter/bants/bantz is allowed on CC and is especially tolerated in this thread.

What is not allowed are personal digs or similar.

For the balance of the season for members that commit the above rule breach ie a foul then a slap across the knuckles will be administerd ie a yellow card and further fouls will see a red card issued - although it will be for the balance of the season and not just 3 matches. No appeals accepted either.

So... please play nice - ta muchly. Go on - you know you can do it! ❤️

Best of luck to whoever you support for the rest of the season.👍


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mod note:
> 
> Re banter. A number of negative reports have been received and a number of posts deleted.
> 
> ...



Will harry potter play mount today???


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Will harry potter play mount today???



Probably, maybe in goal if Potter's past attempts at playing players out of position is anything to go by.

With 8 first team players injured I am less than optimistic about tonight's match.

2022 has not been kind to us although we may still get a fluky CL pot. 😁

On the upside AFAIK we have won more silverware than any other EPL team this Millenium.

https://futaa.com/article/226125/top-six-premier-league-clubs-major-trophies-won-since-2000

Up the Blues! (Definitely not currently one of the best two teams in Europe 😁).


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Probably, maybe in goal if Potter's past attempts at playing players out of position is anything to go by.
> 
> With 8 first team players injured I am less than optimistic about tonight's match.
> 
> ...



Yeh youve done pretty good during the oil years. I wonder how well you will do going forward under Boehly???

Were you ever one of the top european teams


----------



## AndyRM (27 Dec 2022)

I think perhaps that could have been worded a bit differently.


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2022)

Damn, bayern munich has pushed us out of the top 2 in europe…ah well, just have to accept we are 3rd best for now.


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> At least Killie showed a bit of resilience against Motherwell, who are no mugs at home.
> 
> Aberdeen wouldn't have really been expected to take anything from the old firm, but the manner in which they played in both, suggests they are woeful right now and defeat to St Mirren yesterday kind of confirms that.
> 
> Killie might have an horrific previous record against them, but they are very much there for the taking right now.



Half time scores looking much like I thought.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Damn, bayern munich has pushed us out of the top 2 in europe…ah well, just have to accept we are 3rd best for now.
> 
> View attachment 672589



That 7th place will change when we beat them twice in the next few months ;-)


----------



## AndyRM (28 Dec 2022)

Great result for Killie tonight, finally beaten Aberdeen at home. Been a long time coming!


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Great result for Killie tonight, finally beaten Aberdeen at home. Been a long time coming!



If only someone saw it coming.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> If only someone saw it coming.



True. But they've been a hoodoo club for us for over a decade, so I could never get confident. Performance of the season, hopefully we can keep that momentum going.

Not even frustrated to lose a late goal, it was a helluva free kick!


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> True. But they've been a hoodoo club for us for over a decade, so I could never get confident. Performance of the season, hopefully we can keep that momentum going.
> 
> Not even frustrated to lose a late goal, it was a helluva free kick!



Didn't see it being honest but knew Aberdeen were struggling right now. Not to take the shine off a long awaited win, but I wouldn't be surprised if there's a change of manager there shortly.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Didn't see it being honest but knew Aberdeen were struggling right now. Not to take the shine off a long awaited win, but I wouldn't be surprised if there's a change of manager there shortly.



Aye, for a club with such a big budget they really should be capable of more. Goodwin's jacket is definitely on a shoogly peg, the natives are restless...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> Damn, bayern munich has pushed us out of the top 2 in europe…ah well, just have to accept we are 3rd best for now.
> 
> View attachment 672589



Close run thing with Chelsea too.

This season LFC 19 vs CFC 18.

5 year period LFC 123 vs CFC 123.

10 year period LFC 115 vs CFC 142.

(In answer to your question upthread somewhere.)


----------



## AndyRM (29 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Close run thing with Chelsea too.
> 
> This season LFC 19 vs CFC 18.
> 
> ...



I'm really not a fan of judging teams on whatever weird coefficients governing bodies come up with.

They may have their place as an historical indication, but they can be skewed to prove whatever point a fan cares to make.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm really not a fan of judging teams on whatever weird coefficients governing bodies come up with.
> 
> They may have their place as an historical indication, but they can be skewed to prove whatever point a fan cares to make.



They are indeed - although the UEFA club stat's seem to give a pretty accurate picture of the rankings over the years that line-up with my subjective (and admittedly non-expert) opinions across the last couple of decades. At least as far as CL/Europa League performance is concerned.

Nonetheless, it doesn't bear any resemblance to the uninspiring season that we are having in the EPL at the moment. ☹️

A more meaningful recent history stat' would, imo, would be the all-time EPL points total.

MUFC by far the best team followed by AFC, CFC & then LFC. Again not entirely indicative of current performance.

https://www.myfootballfacts.com/pre...premier-league/all-time-premier-league-table/

At the end of the day it's really 'just a game' for us fans - beyond giving us the thrills of winning and the pits of despair from losing plus some tribal banter, it is pretty much meaningless in the overall scheme of things.

Sadly, with nigh on 60 years of CFC-fandom behind me the game has degenerated in some aspects. So much so that it disheartens me and takes the edge off my enjoyment.

Big money deals for club and player purchases. Crazy salaries with very young men pouting and sulking that they 'only' earn eg £150k pw and effectively striking to force a transfer when they and their (despicable) Agents receive yet more ludicrous amounts of money.

And the journeymen sicken me too.
Despite all the badge patting they are in it for themselves and sod the club. Players sulking because they are benched which affects their World Cup chances, players desperate to play in the WC for more exposure in the club transfer markets and the same with players who only want to play in a team that is competing in the CL. All about themselves and no thought for the club and fans.

To coin ABBA's famous ditty - (it's all) money, money, money!

Despite all the above I still have to watch every match my club plays - madness really. 🙂


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2022)

Rovers are at home tonight in a fixture which typifies the stupidly of the holiday season, which is designed to minimise the number of travelling fans so reducing the need for policing, stewards etc. I understand the reasoning but that doesn't stop it being a ridiculous situation.

Rovers played Sunderland away on Boxing Day and are home to Middlesbrough tonight. Wigan were away at 'Boro on Boxing Day and home to Sunderland tonight.

The EFL need a map and some imagination.

On to tonight's match. The natives are definitely restless, the manager needs both a result and performance. We're third and win, lose or draw will remain so. Given our recent results, three bad defeats out of four, that's a reflection on the rest of the division. This season is beginning to look like last year when a very good start fell away to an abject second half of the season.

I have no enthusiasm for tonight. We will be there, we're season ticket holders, it's what we do, we have to suffer for the fleeting moments of glory. We're fans and it's impossible to stop.

The lads need to be very convincing this evening. A dominant performance and 3 - 0 or 3 - 1 is required.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Rovers are at home tonight in a fixture which typifies the stupidly of the holiday season, which is designed to minimise the number of travelling fans so reducing the need for policing, stewards etc. I understand the reasoning but that doesn't stop it being a ridiculous situation.
> 
> Rovers played Sunderland away on Boxing Day and are home to Middlesbrough tonight. Wigan were away at 'Boro on Boxing Day and home to Sunderland tonight.
> 
> ...



I watched the highlights of your game at Sunderland with a particular eye on Harry Pickering (he comes from our village)

Some of his defensive positioning was awful including for Sunderland's winner. Don't know if he has "gone off the pace" a bit or if this was a one off but he just didn't look comfortable.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I watched the highlights of your game at Sunderland with a particular eye on Harry Pickering (he comes from our village)
> 
> Some of his defensive positioning was awful including for Sunderland's winner. Don't know if he has "gone off the pace" a bit or if this was a one off but he just didn't look comfortable.



Harry is one of my favourite players. I feel, he's a very good, committed player who isn't just there for the money - that is as important to me as talent. We sit a few feet to the right of the halfway line, 14 rows back in a lower stand. We get a good view of one half of his game. I really like and enjoy watching all aspects of his play. I hope that gives you some pleasure.

I agree he was very poor at Sunderland but he has been injured for a couple of months. I'm hoping he'll keep his place tonight as we need him in the side and performing well.


----------



## craigwend (29 Dec 2022)

RIP Pele
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42751517


----------



## AndyRM (29 Dec 2022)

Poor fella, it sounds like he had a terrible time with illness over the last few years.

The word legend is bandied about far too often, but he really was.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Dec 2022)

Watch some of his goals on Youtube, he really was something extra special.


View: https://youtu.be/WXg8P0u9W9I


----------



## T4tomo (29 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Rovers are at home tonight in a fixture which typifies the stupidly of the holiday season, which is designed to minimise the number of travelling fans so reducing the need for policing, stewards etc. I understand the reasoning but that doesn't stop it being a ridiculous situation.
> 
> Rovers played Sunderland away on Boxing Day and are home to Middlesbrough tonight. Wigan were away at 'Boro on Boxing Day and home to Sunderland tonight.



Yes there are deliberately no derbies in the EL over festive period which is stupid. must be something about Blackburn Wigan Boro and Sunderland as todays fixtures are a swap over of the boxing day fixtures, which would have been better played as two Lancashire & Wear/Tees derbies.

Expecting a tougher match than battering Wigan on Boxing day!!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Yes there are deliberately no derbies in the EL over festive period which is stupid. must be something about Blackburn Wigan Boro and Sunderland as todays fixtures are a swap over of the boxing day fixtures, which would have been better played as two Lancashire & Wear/Tees derbies.
> 
> Expecting a tougher match than battering Wigan on Boxing day!!



Thought I posted this earlier.

Anyway North East 2 : 0 Lancies
😂


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2022)

Not my favourite-ever player (that’s Pat Jennings) but the best ever player in my lifetime (born 1960), IMO. 
Most definitely a genuine legend.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2022)

As others have said, a true legend.
Not my favourite either @Dayvo that's Allan Clarke from the 70s Leeds side.


----------



## Chislenko (30 Dec 2022)

Was Pele actually as good as Lee Trundle?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Was Pele actually as good as Lee Trundle?



More importantly, was he as good as Arthur Graham?


----------



## Mike_P (30 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Yes there are deliberately no derbies in the EL over festive period which is stupid.


There are some, yesterday Huddersfield 2 Rotherham 0, Bristol Rov 3 Exeter 4, Bradford City 1 Harrogate 0. Looks like a normal schedule with some occurring but no effort to schedule them rather than deliberately seeking to avoid.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Yes there are deliberately no derbies in the EL over festive period which is stupid. must be something about Blackburn Wigan Boro and Sunderland as todays fixtures are a swap over of the boxing day fixtures, which would have been better played as two Lancashire & Wear/Tees derbies.
> 
> *Expecting a tougher match than battering Wigan on Boxing day!!*



Well our manager thinks we gave you one!!! I'm not sure I agree with him. Rovers took the first half and we played some good football, by which I mean we persisted with our tedious passing around the back line and actually retained possession (novel) while we looked for a good pass. While unexciting to watch it was effective and we did find passes to open up Boro. If Gallagher had a got power behind a header we would have gone in 2-0 up. Then 8-9 minutes of second-half craziness cost us the game. The manager felt we outplayed Boro in the second-half while most of us sat waiting to go home. Ten men can't piddle around passing around their own penalty area.

I'm losing patience now. Our very ponderous style isn't really suited to the Championship, gives the opposition time to reset their formation and lacks excitment and passion. We have players who are very capable of fast, exciting, attacking football, the sort of play which gets crowds excited. Despite our early season success the crowd is rarely noisy because the play isn't exciting to watch. Unlike many I never had a problem with Mowbray, the manner in which he was allowed to leave was very poor and just look at Sunderland. I'm not sure Tomasson is right for or possibly understands the Championship and it may be time to change. I should stress I'm not a knee jerk fan, after 40 years of watching Rovers I know the club.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (30 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> it may be time to change



Be careful what you wish for. Two days ago, Utrecht appointed their fifth manager this year.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Two days ago, Utrecht appointed their fifth manager this year.



Well, that is silly.


----------



## Seevio (30 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> There are some, yesterday Huddersfield 2 Rotherham 0, Bristol Rov 3 Exeter 4, Bradford City 1 Harrogate 0. Looks like a normal schedule with some occurring but no effort to schedule them rather than deliberately seeking to avoid.



As the crow flies, St James Park is 70 miles from the Memorial Stadium. Not entirely sure I'd describe it as a derby.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> More importantly, was he as good as Arthur Graham?


Pele was good but was he better than Gorgeous Gus from the Victor comic,him and Alf Tupper my two favourites,now i might just Google to see if i got Gus's name correct.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> There are some, yesterday Huddersfield 2 Rotherham 0, Bristol Rov 3 Exeter 4, Bradford City 1 Harrogate 0. Looks like a normal schedule with some occurring but no effort to schedule them rather than deliberately seeking to avoid.



The only one of those close enough to really be described as a local derby is Huddersfield v Rotherham IMO.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> The only one of those close enough to really be described as a local derby is Huddersfield v Rotherham IMO.


Bradford Harrogate? Less than 20 miles. I included Bristol Rov Exeter as I would have thought that would be classed as a West of England derby given clubs are pretty spread apart (more so with Torquay being in the National League)


----------



## Alex321 (30 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Bradford Harrogate? Less than 20 miles. I included Bristol Rov Exeter as I would have thought that would be classed as a West of England derby given clubs are pretty spread apart (more so with Torquay being in the National League)



I'm surprised they are that close TBH. It took a fair bit more than half an hour to drive from Leeds to Harrogate IIRC, and I thought Bradford was further. Maybe I'm just recalling it badly, it is a fair few years since I was there.

But yes, if it is that close, it certainly classes as a local derby. I don't think Exeter really have any local derbies at present.


----------



## Seevio (30 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Bradford Harrogate? Less than 20 miles. I included Bristol Rov Exeter as I would have thought that would be classed as a West of England derby given clubs are pretty spread apart (more so with Torquay being in the National League)



Ah, the old" West country" thing. Although Bristol is generally classed as west of England due to our awesome accents, it is closer to that London than Cornwall. 

If Exeter has a local derby, may I suggest that it would be Plymouth. Rovers of course have a local derby with another club south of the river who are doing annoyingly well. If we are insisting that the other team be in the same division, there's Forest Green, Cheltenham and even Oxford that are closer than Exeter.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2022)

As a lifelong lfc fan I would say we dodged one last night.....our midfield/defence kept going missing.


----------



## T4tomo (31 Dec 2022)

There is a big difference between 2 football clubs that aren't that far apart, and a local derby against your nearest and fiercest rival.

The origanl point stands than on the two big holiday football days, Boxing day and new years day, there were no such game scheduled in the EFL (I was actually looking at the championship when the point was made but by the by), whereas the National League etc has actively scheduled such games and reaped bumber crowds from it.


----------



## Chislenko (31 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> There is a big difference between 2 football clubs that aren't that far apart, and a local derby against your nearest and fiercest rival.
> 
> The origanl point stands than on the two big holiday football days, Boxing day and new years day, there were no such game scheduled in the EFL (I was actually looking at the championship when the point was made but by the by), whereas the National League etc has actively scheduled such games and reaped bumber crowds from it.



Didn't they do away with them initially to deter violence / fighting at the games?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As a lifelong lfc fan I would say we dodged one last night.....our midfield/defence kept going missing.



Is Faes an LFC fan too? ⚽ ⚽


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Dec 2022)

I was at the West Ham game last night and you can look at the stats and see we had more possession and more shots but stats don't tell the whole picture.
Apart from Rice hitting the post and Paqueta going close we did nothing.
We are so predictable now and clubs have sussed us out.
Plenty of tip tap passing which never comes to anything and when we eventually do get a cross in it's poor.Defence looks slow and Dawson has reverted back to type.
I have to say i was impressed by Brentford last night.Easily soaked up our pressure and then hit us with the sucker punch and this is from a team that probably cost a lot less than ours.
I think it's time Mr Moyes got his coat!🧥


----------



## jowwy (31 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is Faes an LFC fan too? ⚽ ⚽



Hes our top goal scorer at home lol….


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Dec 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I think it's time Mr Moyes got his coat!


Rashfords scored* ... that will help!
Always been a fan of Moysey, and we are not at half way point yet, but tend to agree.
*edit ... ooh, 2nd one disallowed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Dec 2022)

It's like a late xmas prezzie


----------



## Dayvo (31 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As a lifelong lfc fan I would say we dodged one last night.....our midfield/defence kept going missing.



Surely not! 
The 2nd best team in Europe, winning without scoring a single goal against a lowly-placed team that’ll be in the relegation battle for the rest of the season.
😉


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Surely not!
> The 2nd best team in Europe, winning without scoring a single goal against a lowly-placed team that’ll be in the relegation battle for the rest of the season.
> 😉



I think you are getting me mixed up with someone else 😄


----------



## Chislenko (31 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I think you are getting me mixed up with someone else 😄



Could you give us a clue who that may be 😊


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Could you give us a clue who that may be 😊



Not without upsetting someone😀


----------



## Dayvo (31 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I think you are getting me mixed up with someone else 😄



I know!


----------



## shep (1 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Rashfords scored* ... that will help!
> Always been a fan of Moysey, and we are not at half way point yet, but tend to agree.
> *edit ... ooh, 2nd one disallowed.



Don't think Wolves deserved to lose to be honest but that's football. 

Playing a lot better than we have been so hopefully pick a few points up from the next couple of games.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2023)

vickster said:


> Rather enjoyed that one last night



Only caught the end but that’ll do again


----------



## Chislenko (1 Jan 2023)

vickster said:


> Only caught the end but that’ll do again :thumb:



Shouldn't you be concentrating on wildlife🙂


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> *I see the part time fans are out again*……some more cracking games today for the new years day footy.
> 
> Can arsenal stay the course for the season, couple of tough games for them coming up.
> 
> ...



You really don't see it, do you.


----------



## Stephenite (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> I see the part time fans are out again……some more cracking games today for the new years day footy.
> 
> Can arsenal stay the course for the season, couple of tough games for them coming up.
> 
> ...



Starting the year off as you will carry on. Full of spite.


----------



## Stephenite (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> *No spite in my post*……anything to say about the football???
> 
> maybe you should ask @Dayvo , @Dave7 and @Slick are discussing, when they talk about upsetting a certain person, rather than focusing your posts on me


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2023)

Chislenko said:


> Shouldn't you be concentrating on wildlife🙂


Not at 10pm no


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jan 2023)

Slick said:


> You really don't see it, do you.



Careful, he'll report you to Shaun if you carry on like that!

Anyway, Arsenal's to lose in England from here I reckon. I can't see past Celtic in the derby tomorrow, and I'm hoping we'll have a decent result against St Mirren, who play anti football and are supremely irritating because of it.


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2023)

AndyRM said:


> Careful, he'll report you to Shaun if you carry on like that!
> 
> Anyway, Arsenal's to lose in England from here I reckon. I can't see past Celtic in the derby tomorrow, and I'm hoping we'll have a decent result against St Mirren, who play anti football and are supremely irritating because of it.


I've now typed a number of replies to your first comment but had to self censor them. It's a pity, each attempt was more hilarious than the last. 

Hopefully your predictions for teams you don't support turn out to be as accurate for those you do.  🤞


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2023)

AndyRM said:


> Careful, he'll report you to Shaun if you carry on like that!
> 
> Anyway, Arsenal's to lose in England from here I reckon. I can't see past Celtic in the derby tomorrow, and I'm hoping we'll have a decent result against St Mirren, who play anti football and are supremely irritating because of it.



Also, I've always loathed St Mirren and Kenny Miller rising above them all to nod home the winner at hampden remains my favourite moment in sport despite the many to chose from, BUT there is much to be admired going on in Paisley right now.


----------



## shep (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> I see the part time fans are out again……some more cracking games today for the new years day footy.
> 
> Can arsenal stay the course for the season, couple of tough games for them coming up.
> 
> ...



In-sighting?


----------



## shep (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> I see the part time fans are out again……



Please explain. 

Are part time fans the ones that only go to a few home games, or only cup games, or home games but not away games or maybe people who don't ever go to games but watch them on the television?


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2023)

shep said:


> Please explain.
> 
> Are part time fans the ones that only go to a few home games, or only cup games, or home games but not away games or maybe people who don't ever go to games but watch them on the television?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jan 2023)

shep said:


> Please explain.
> 
> Are part time fans the ones that only go to a few home games, or only cup games, or home games but not away games or maybe people who don't ever go to games but watch them on the television?



Give me part-time fans over plastic fans any day.


----------



## Stephenite (1 Jan 2023)

shep said:


> Don't think Wolves deserved to lose to be honest but that's football.
> 
> Playing a lot better than we have been so hopefully pick a few points up from the next couple of games.



Could have gone either way.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> No spite in my post……anything to say about the football???


So did somebody else insert the first and third paragraphs when you weren't looking?



jowwy said:


> maybe you should ask @Dayvo , @Dave7 and @Slick are discussing, when they talk about upsetting a certain person, rather than focusing your posts on me



They don't make the sort of posts you do.

I know you just don't see it, but when so many people are telling you the same thing, don't you think you should step back and try to see why?


----------



## Alex321 (1 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Rashfords scored* ... that will help!
> Always been a fan of Moysey, and we are not at half way point yet, but tend to agree.
> *edit ... ooh, 2nd one disallowed.



I like Moyes as a person, but I've never felt he is actually all that good a manager.

I'd love to see his teams do well, because as I say, I like him and have a lot of respect for him as a person.

But every team he has managed has IMO rather underperformed. Even Everton.


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2023)




----------



## Moderators (2 Jan 2023)

The site rules are very clear in that members should not make negative remarks about other members. This includes veiled remarks too. Please adhere to this. Going forward, if you do not comply with this, then your access to the thread will be removed.


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2023)

We really are 5hite right now.


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2023)

Apart from Ryan Kent obviously.


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2023)

Oh aye, Tavernier isn't so bad either.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2023)

Dreadful game against Nottm Forest yesterday.

Limp and lacklustre sums up the Chelsea performance.

Potter's after match presser was laughable. Eyes down, incoherent rambling and no fight in the man whatsoever.

Why we signed a second-string (charitable) manager is beyond me (lack of new owner's nous re "soccer"!?) and a 5 year contract to boot.

Lord knows how we will fare against MCFC in the two matches coming up this week.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Dreadful game against Nottm Forest yesterday.
> 
> Limp and lacklustre sums up the Chelsea performance.
> 
> ...



Goodness knows why they chose him. It will cost but I think he will soon be history.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2023)

Some big favours for Man U in these recent games! Can Brentford help us out again this evening? L'pool on a decent run of late so a big ask i think.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Some big favours for Man U in these recent games! Can Brentford help us out again this evening? L'pool on a decent run of late so a big ask i think.



Will be a difficult away game for Liverpool.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2023)

It's not on the wireless which is a shame.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Will be a difficult away game for Liverpool.



You may well be on to something there!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> You may well be on to something there!



And it's getting worse


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jan 2023)

Klopp for the chop, Shirley?


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2023)

What win and what a season for Brentford! Bmth, Leeds and Southampton coming up ... crikey.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2023)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Klopp for the chop, Shirley?



Doubt it, Potter might be free soon? LOL.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Doubt it, Potter might be free soon? LOL.



Slippy G already...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jan 2023)

View: https://twitter.com/Dominos_UK/status/1609996130376638466


----------



## shep (2 Jan 2023)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Klopp for the chop, Shirley?



One of the top 2 teams in Europe don't you know.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jan 2023)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/accrington-stanley/scores-fixtures

How Accy Stanley are keeping out of the bottom 4 drop zone is a mystery to me. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/accrington-stanley/table

https://www.skysports.com/watch/vid...518/derby-county-4-0-accrington-stanley-sky-b


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jan 2023)

Bottom of League One does look like a stack of ex non league clubs that have gone beyond their abilities.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2023)

Liverpool falling foul of the curse of 22/23.

Klopp sounding slightly demented after the match.

Now, if we beat MCFC on Thurs evening we will be on level points with LFC and same games played (worse goal difference though). What an aspiration!

Who would of thought that we were CL champions (beating MCFC in the final) only 18 months back and World Club champions a year ago.

I'd take Klopp over Potter any day though.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jan 2023)

Is it like conkers when your oner beats your mate’s sixer and it becomes a sevener?
Brentford move effortlessly into the top two of elite European football.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2023)

Checking the PL table it suddenly dawned on me there are seven London teams in the PL. Would this be the highest number for either the PL or Division 1?


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Checking the PL table it suddenly dawned on me there are seven London teams in the PL. Would this be the highest number for either the PL or Division 1?



QPR were a ‘regular’ side in the old First Division (if that’s what you mean). And Charlton to a lesser extent, plus Watford and Wimbledon. 
But there’s probably been no more than 7 at any given time.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2023)

Dayvo said:


> QPR were a ‘regular’ side in the old First Division (if that’s what you mean). And Charlton to a lesser extent, plus Watford and Wimbledon.
> But there’s probably been no more than 7 at any given time.



Yes, it was at any one time that I was thinking of. I wouldn't include Watford but the others I would.


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Jan 2023)

From a quick Google :

*a total of 8.*

Palace
Arsenal
Spurs
QPR
Charlton
Milwall
Chelsea
Wimbledon

*1989-1990 season.

56 London derbys !!*


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jan 2023)

cisamcgu said:


> *1989-1990 season.
> 
> 56 London derbys !!*



I remember the bad old days of football hooliganism (probably at its ‘peak’) in the ‘70s, when kick-offs weren’t staggered as they are today and rival fans (not even at the same games) would regularly clash on the underground getting to and from their respective teams’ games in London.
I, in fact, got a kicking at Highbury supporting Spurs in 1975. A gang of ‘men’ just laid into me: I was 15!


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2023)

Dayvo said:


> A gang of ‘men’ just laid into me: I was 15!


similar one for me early 80's at Maine Rd .... a gnats chuff away from a good thumping in my red shirt, terrifying, but put my 400m ability to very good use that day. Never went back after that episode. Only other time I set foot in a City ground was for Rugby world cup at the Etihad, 2015?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jan 2023)

Surely Frank Lampard can't survive after this! It's 0-4 as I post, with 20 odd minutes to go.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/64099606


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2023)

Accy cyclist said:


> Surely Frank Lampard can't survive after this! It's 0-4 as I post, with 20 odd minutes to go.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/64099606



I don't think its always the answer but he's at least getting the vote of confidence in the morning.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2023)

Accy cyclist said:


> Surely Frank Lampard can't survive after this! It's 0-4 as I post, with 20 odd minutes to go.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/64099606



Can see him and Potter gone by the end of this week tbh. Moysey also in the crosshairs if they lose tomorrow?


----------



## Beebo (4 Jan 2023)

cisamcgu said:


> From a quick Google :
> 
> *a total of 8.*
> 
> ...


Was that when there were 22 teams in the division?
That’s quite impressive and no West Ham or Fulham.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jan 2023)

I've worked out a solution to the Everton and West Ham manager situation. Both clubs simply swap managers! Lampard goes back to the first club he played for and Moyes goes back to the first 'big' club he managed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2023)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've worked out a solution to the Everton and West Ham manager situation. Both clubs simply swap managers! Lampard goes back to the first club he played for and Moyes goes back to the first 'big' club he managed.



Hope something works out for them ... both teams in the bottom three as it stands. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jan 2023)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've worked out a solution to the Everton and West Ham manager situation. Both clubs simply swap managers! Lampard goes back to the first club he played for and Moyes goes back to the first 'big' club he managed.



Three way rotation with Klopp even better!


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Jan 2023)

My solution.
Brendon Rodgers to Chelsea.
Potter to Leicester.
Moyes to Everton
Lampard to West Ham.


----------



## Alex321 (5 Jan 2023)

Scaleyback said:


> My solution.
> Brendon Rodgers to Chelsea.
> Potter to Leicester.
> Moyes to Everton
> Lampard to West Ham.



Two of those four were previously our manager. Can you guess who I support?


----------



## Scaleyback (5 Jan 2023)

Err, Swansea 😀


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Jan 2023)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've worked out a solution to the Everton and West Ham manager situation. Both clubs simply swap managers! Lampard goes back to the first club he played for and Moyes goes back to the first 'big' club he managed.


I couldn't see that going down well with the West Ham fans.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2023)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I couldn't see that going down well with the West Ham fans.



Is it because he left West Ham for a long successful career with Chelsea, or because he hasn't proven himself to be a good manager (yet)? 🤔


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (5 Jan 2023)

F L Is Englands next manager shirley


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jan 2023)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is it because he left West Ham for a long successful career with Chelsea, or because he hasn't proven himself to be a good manager (yet)? 🤔



Both.

He'd be slightly more welcome than Paul Ince, but that bar is set so low an ant couldn't wriggle under it.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (6 Jan 2023)

Gianluca Vialli dies aged 58.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2023)

Up there as one of my favourite players of all time at Chelsea






A most brilliant, skilful footballer, a great manager, a great pundit and a great, friendly, lovely man.
Very sad news.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jan 2023)

bloody hell !!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

☹️ sad news.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2023)

Very sad news indeed. Another footballing legend gone.


----------



## Slick (Saturday at 18:56)

Too soon?


----------



## Grant Fondo (Saturday at 19:58)

Wednesday just beaten Newcastle, what a cracking game!


----------



## Accy cyclist (Sunday at 00:52)

Just watching MOTD on catch up. Nice to see Accrington Stanley on there. It must be our first appearance on the Saturday night show, as in featured highlights, not just in a 'here's the rest of the games' showing.


----------



## AndyRM (Sunday at 01:14)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wednesday just beaten Newcastle, what a cracking game!



Was a belter.

Wolves v Liverpool was cracking too. Was Alisson on drugs?! 

Less fortune for Killie, played really well, far better than our last showing against that mob but lost two frustrating goals. Ah well!


----------



## shep (Sunday at 08:57)

AndyRM said:


> Wolves v Liverpool was cracking too. Was Alisson on drugs?!



Can't help feeling a bit cheated though I have to admit, apparently no camera angles to check VAR for our disallowed winner?


----------



## T4tomo (Sunday at 09:22)

shep said:


> Can't help feeling a bit cheated though I have to admit, apparently no camera angles to check VAR for our disallowed winner?



Indeed, and whilst Salahs goal was correct under the rules, the rules stink as he clearly had an advantage from being offside.


----------



## AndyRM (Sunday at 11:20)

shep said:


> Can't help feeling a bit cheated though I have to admit, apparently no camera angles to check VAR for our disallowed winner?



Totally agree. Thought you were done there like.


----------



## Spartak (Sunday at 12:15)

First game for Norwich 🔰 this afternoon under the leadership of David Wagner, I've mixed feelings about the appointment but I will get behind him, I believe the problem lies higher up the chain. 

OTBC... ⚽


----------



## Spartak (Sunday at 12:16)

shep said:


> Can't help feeling a bit cheated though I have to admit, apparently no camera angles to check VAR for our disallowed winner?





Delete, delete, delete...... 🤣


----------



## shep (Sunday at 15:38)

Spartak said:


> Delete, delete, delete...... 🤣



Lost me on this one.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 16:24)

Highlights of Coventry v Wrexham were good, should have watched it live on S4C. Played the NL side. 3-4


----------



## PaulSB (Sunday at 16:25)

So our reward for a good away result at Norwich is a home tie with Forest Green or Birmingham (or big club as they're known round here). I can feel the excitement growing already. I'd been hoping we would get a quality PL team to have a go at.

At least we won't be on the telly. We always lose when we're on TV.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 17:03)

We have got Reading, could be tough against Incey's lot.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (Sunday at 17:20)

Could another club please take Potter off our hands.

Fed up with seeing his morose face in our dugout.

A totally clueless sap bringing us to our knees.

For the first time in ages we have turned the game off and just cba to watch the second half.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (Sunday at 18:11)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Could another club please take Potter off our hands.
> 
> Fed up with seeing his morose face in our dugout.
> 
> ...



We'll have him.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (Sunday at 18:12)

ianrauk said:


> Up there as one of my favourite players of all time at Chelsea
> View attachment 673553
> 
> 
> ...



Cracking tribute to him on BBC at HT. As a Leeds fan, I should hate him, but I don't, I agree with exactly what you typed.


----------



## Slick (Sunday at 18:15)

Another crucial 3 points for Glasgow Rangers today, although the first 45 was woeful. All is well that ends well, and whilst its difficult to complain when your winning, but its obvious there is still a lot of work to do.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 20:25)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fed up with seeing his morose face in our dugout


I loved watching Chelsea under Tuchel, that's all changed, just grim now.


----------



## postman (Sunday at 20:30)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For the first time in ages we have turned the game off and just cba to watch the second half.


i did the same with the Cardiff game,i did some ironing and prepped some veg.I only turned it back on to see what the pundits were going to say,and flippin heck i watched a penalty miss.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (Sunday at 20:51)

postman said:


> i did the same with the Cardiff game,i did some ironing and prepped some veg.I only turned it back on to see what the pundits were going to say,and flippin heck i watched a penalty miss.



We were much better the second half, mind you we couldn't have been worse. The first half was just awful.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 20:54)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We were much better the second half, mind you we couldn't have been worse. The first half was just awful.



Talk about leaving it late! Good watch that match.


----------



## Accy cyclist (Monday at 01:07)

PaulSB said:


> So our reward for a good away result at Norwich is a home tie with Forest Green or Birmingham (or big club as they're known round here). I can feel the excitement growing already. I'd been hoping we would get a quality PL team to have a go at.
> 
> At least we won't be on the telly. We always lose when we're on TV.



Bet you would've liked east Lancashire's top club, meaning Accrington Stanley, not the Burnley Dingles. Accy will play Leeds at home, providing we both win our home match replays. I'm not confident at all, but being a glass half empty type that's to be expected. Hopefully a cold wet Tuesday night in Accrington will help us see them off!


----------



## Accy cyclist (Monday at 03:13)

postman said:


> i did the same with the Cardiff game,i did some ironing and prepped some veg.I only turned it back on to see what the pundits were going to say,and flippin heck i watched a penalty miss.



Accy versus Leeds is what we want Postie!! Let's hope it happens with us both winning our replays!


----------



## PaulSB (Monday at 04:57)

Accy cyclist said:


> Bet you would've liked east Lancashire's top club, meaning Accrington Stanley, not the Burnley Dingles. Accy will play Leeds at home, providing we both win our home match replays. I'm not confident at all, but being a glass half empty type that's to be expected. Hopefully a cold wet Tuesday night in Accrington will help us see them off!



A match with Accy would've been a great draw, far better than what we've got. Local derby, potential upset, big away support and probably lots of interest from Rovers fans. Forest Green aren't going to get Blackburn buzzing.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (Monday at 07:35)

PaulSB said:


> A match with Accy would've been a great draw, far better than what we've got. Local derby, potential upset, big away support and probably lots of interest from Rovers fans. Forest Green aren't going to get Blackburn buzzing.


I can't see what you are moaning about?
You've got a home draw which is always a bonus and a very good chance to get into the fifth round.


----------



## PaulSB (Monday at 08:01)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I can't see what you are moaning about?
> You've got a home draw which is always a bonus and a very good chance to get into the fifth round.



I suspect we have differing senses of humour. I'm simply having a laugh at the dullness of the draw we've been given. Our neighbours, PNE, for example have Spurs which is great a tie for them, while we're stuck with Forest Green or Birmingham - hardly an exciting prospect. Most folk locally are having a wry laugh at the prospect. Nowt else.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (Monday at 09:02)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Could another club please take Potter off our hands.
> 
> Fed up with seeing his morose face in our dugout.
> 
> ...



We were there - took my niece and nephew to their first City game.

Got to say, Chelsea were woeful, offered nothing all match. Couple of great goals from us.

Sun setting on Potter's Chelsea career?


----------



## PaulSB (Monday at 09:07)

roubaixtuesday said:


> We were there - took my niece and nephew to their first City game.
> 
> Got to say, Chelsea were woeful, offered nothing all match. Couple of great goals from us.
> 
> ...



Two sets of goals. Were Chelsea using the wrong ones?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (Monday at 09:30)

PaulSB said:


> Two sets of goals



Dammit I've just inadvertently leaked Haalands secret - always have a second goal to aim for!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (Monday at 09:46)

PaulSB said:


> I suspect we have differing senses of humour.



Yeah we must have.
Anyway best of luck in the next round


----------



## SpokeyDokey (Monday at 12:37)

roubaixtuesday said:


> We were there - took my niece and nephew to their first City game.
> 
> Got to say, Chelsea were woeful, offered nothing all match. Couple of great goals from us.
> 
> ...



Nothing but a miracle will save him unless the new owners really do believe in him long-term.

We have a huge injury list at the moment with 9 players from the squad sidelined so we are pretty much hamstrung on that front.

We suffered at the hands of HMG (won't extend the subject as that is NCAP but they knee-jerked re RA yet still allow other corrupt regimes to own EPL clubs) and that caused massive unrest, loss of players due to inability to finalise contracts and buy players in time to bond via pre-season training. A critical phase of the season missed.

The USA Todd Boehly 'rescue' was welcome but the speedy sacking of Tuchel was bizarre - an elite level coach approaching the ability of Klopp/Pep and he was binned despite winning us the CL. Madness.

And replaced by a guy who managed Brighton into 15th, 16th and 9th place over 3 consecutive seasons. No trophies and no experience of managing a top-level club etc.

I really would like him to succeed but I see nothing that furthers his cause. His team selections can be odd, playing players out of position is odd, he has all the dugout passion of a chunk of roadkill.

Plus he is naive in-extremis. Several matches ago he said that WE (the team) need to get used to playing more than one match per week! Erm... we've been playing way more than 38 games or so for two decades, winning 18 pots along the way, and last season played more matches than any other top European league club. What he should have said was that HE needs to get used to playing more than match per week. What a dope.

His post-match pressers are laughable, Pep, Klopp, Mourhinio etc come out fighting, even if they have lost a match. Potter talks about the need to be respectful and humble - he clearly doesn't see the pitch as a battle zone.

So... despite the issues (injuries,HMG antics) my concern is that he is inexperienced (at the level we usually play at) and lacks any real fire. Reminds me of when our manager was Avram Grant (ye gods!)

If he turns it all around he will have my support but he's off to a rocky start imo.

One crap season won't sink us but we do have a tough few seasons ahead of us.

Sorry about long post.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (Monday at 15:25)

@SpokeyDokey 
yes that was strange about Tuchel becuase i really rated him as a manager.Maybe he upset some people within the club.
I think Potter getting the job was a knee jerk reaction. He just doesn't look up for the job.If Abramovich was still in charge he would have been long gone.
I was in the car listening to Talksport and they were discussing Potter.One of the listeners phoned up and said potter would be a good fit for West Ham.No thanks we've already had one of your outcasts,the fore mentioned Avram Grant.He was absolutely useless and got us relegated so we don't want another.


----------



## AndyRM (Monday at 16:15)

Potter been given the dreaded vote of confidence by the board, so that's him doomed I reckon.

And Bale has retired, which I'm surprised about as I reckon he had a couple more seasons in him at Galaxy.


----------



## Chromatic (Wednesday at 11:59)

Leeds really should have won on Sunday given Cardiff's line up that day.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Wednesday at 12:41)

Chromatic said:


> Leeds really should have won on Sunday given Cardiff's line up that day.



They still put two past their 4 foot goalie?


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 12:59)

Joao Felix - a potter signing or todd boehly still playing fantasy manager??


----------



## vickster (Wednesday at 13:25)

Well it’s not Potter’s money?


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 13:42)

vickster said:


> Well it’s not Potter’s money?



or Boehlys


----------



## vickster (Wednesday at 13:47)

jowwy said:


> or Boehlys



Well he’s the one worth $5bn so it could be


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 13:58)

vickster said:


> Well he’s the one worth $5bn so it could be



he's the face of a larger consortium that owns chelsea....but yeh it could be his personal money, but i doubt it.

The post is more about, has potter said, i would like to buy/loan joao felix or is the player being forced upon him by the new owner??


----------



## vickster (Wednesday at 14:20)

jowwy said:


> he's the face of a larger consortium that owns chelsea....but yeh it could be his personal money, but i doubt it.
> 
> The post is more about, has potter said, i would like to buy/loan joao felix or is the player being forced upon him by the new owner??



Dunno, ask him?


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 14:23)

vickster said:


> Dunno, ask him?



Seriously?? i'm asking the forum, footy fans and maybe chelsea fans what they think. Thats normally how forums work.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Wednesday at 15:04)

bet we end up with City in the Carabao, so this saturday then twice from 24 Jan, bound to happen?


----------



## Grant Fondo (Wednesday at 15:06)

*not trying to nark any Saints fans btw ..... hope they tonk City.


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 15:09)

Grant Fondo said:


> bet we end up with City in the Carabao, so this saturday then twice from 24 Jan, bound to happen?



Are we talking United here???


----------



## Alex321 (Wednesday at 15:15)

Grant Fondo said:


> bet we end up with City in the Carabao, so this saturday then twice from 24 Jan, bound to happen?





jowwy said:


> Are we talking United here???



Not getting at either of you, but it always seems odd to me that just because they are the biggest, people refer to them as just "united" or "City", when there are many other clubs with each of those ending, not just the Manchester pair.

I know it is absolutely common usage, but it just feels odd to me, particularly when my team is also "City" (Swansea of that ilk).

Even just in the Premier league, Leicester are also "City", and both Newcastle and Leeds are "United"


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 15:21)

Alex321 said:


> Not getting at either of you, but it always seems odd to me that just because they are the biggest, people refer to them as just "united" or "City", when there are many other clubs with each of those ending, not just the Manchester pair.
> 
> I know it is absolutely common usage, but it just feels odd to me, particularly when my team is also "City" (Swansea of that ilk).
> 
> Even just in the Premier league, Leicester are also "City", and both Newcastle and Leeds are "United"



But man city and man utd, have been refereed to as city and utd for many many years….Swansea, Leeds and Leicester haven't.

since i can remember swansea was always refered to as the Swans and cardiff the bluebirds. Leicester and Leeds as far as i am aware have never been called city or utd respectively.

I mean even the manchester fans themselves chant united, united, united at every game. Leeds chant is Leeds, Leeds, Leeds…..or as we like to call them in this neck of the woods Dirty Leeds. And city fans chant city, city, city…..so i suppose yeh, its easy for us to refer to them as that, when they do it as a club themselves.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Wednesday at 15:46)

jowwy said:


> Are we talking United here???



Aye.


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 15:47)

Grant Fondo said:


> Aye.



Is the semi final a two legged affair then?? I thought that was stopped now


----------



## Grant Fondo (Wednesday at 15:49)

jowwy said:


> Is the semi final a two legged affair then?? I thought that was stopped now



Yeah, still two which is weird. Not exactly the Champions League is it.


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 15:54)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah, still two which is weird. Not exactly the Champions League is it.



No, but still the chance of winning a trophy….which cant be a bad thing.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (Wednesday at 16:17)

Grant Fondo said:


> Aye.



Commiserations


----------



## Alex321 (Wednesday at 16:26)

jowwy said:


> But man city and man utd, have been refereed to as city and utd for many many years….Swansea, Leeds and Leicester haven't.
> 
> since i can remember swansea was always refered to as the Swans and cardiff the bluebirds. Leicester and Leeds as far as i am aware have never been called city or utd respectively.
> 
> I mean even the manchester fans themselves chant united, united, united at every game. Leeds chant is Leeds, Leeds, Leeds…..or as we like to call them in this neck of the woods Dirty Leeds. And city fans chant city, city, city…..so i suppose yeh, its easy for us to refer to them as that, when they do it as a club themselves.



As I said, I know it is absolutely common usage. 

But the "City" or "United" is part of the official name of all those other clubs, and it feels odd to me, even though I know perfectly well which team is referred to when just saying "City" or "United" and nothing else.


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 16:31)

Alex321 said:


> As I said, I know it is absolutely common usage.
> 
> But the "City" or "United" is part of the official name of all those other clubs, and it feels odd to me, even though I know perfectly well which team is referred to when just saying "City" or "United" and nothing else.



Its because we have all been around football a long time and get used to the relevant terms i suppose…


----------



## PaulSB (Wednesday at 17:14)

Alex321 said:


> As I said, I know it is absolutely common usage.
> 
> But the "City" or "United" is part of the official name of all those other clubs, and it feels odd to me, even though I know perfectly well which team is referred to when just saying "City" or "United" and nothing else.



I think you're right about this but I see it slightly differently. All my life Utd have been Utd but it's only relatively recently people have begun to use City widely. I live in the north-west and in the wide Manchester area its been Utd and City in the 40+ years I've been up here. However when I was a kid living down south it was Utd and Man City.


----------



## Rusty Nails (Wednesday at 17:24)

Alex321 said:


> As I said, I know it is absolutely common usage.
> 
> But the "City" or "United" is part of the official name of all those other clubs, and it feels odd to me, even though I know perfectly well which team is referred to when just saying "City" or "United" and nothing else.



I would imagine the terms are used mostly by people in the city concerned or those who support those teams to differentiate them from their main rivals. I have known people outside Manchester who refer to one team as Manchester or Man City and the other as Man-U. It is only in recent years since they have become great teams at the same time that the media have been using just the shortened versions and people copy them.

In the same way, people around Bristol refer to Rovers or City, and people of Sheffield refer to Wednesday or United.

Cities like Leicester that only have one team need something to differentiate them from other one-team "Cities", and cities like London and Liverpool have teams with totally different names.


----------



## PaulSB (Wednesday at 17:36)

@Rusty Nails yep, very much agree with you.


----------



## Mike_P (Wednesday at 17:44)

In Nottingham Notts being County can cause confusion at a certain time of the year; how did Notts do? Won by five wickets.


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 18:21)

Mike_P said:


> In Nottingham Notts being County can cause confusion at a certain time of the year; how did Notts do? Won by five wickets.



Yeh, i suppose it can be difficult in multisports cities.


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 21:52)

Grant Fondo said:


> *not trying to nark any Saints fans btw ..... hope they tonk City.



You got your wish


----------



## Grant Fondo (Yesterday at 00:52)

jowwy said:


> You got your wish


Doubt if we'll see Ortega in goal at Old Trafford on Saturday. Played Saints!


----------



## R_nger (Yesterday at 07:17)

Alex321 said:


> As I said, I know it is absolutely common usage.
> 
> But the "City" or "United" is part of the official name of all those other clubs, and it feels odd to me, even though I know perfectly well which team is referred to when just saying "City" or "United" and nothing else.



Could it be to distinguish 2 teams from the same place ? There isn’t a Leeds City or Swansea United, for example. And hence Rovers and City in Bristol, Atletico and Real etc


----------

